# What is your latest Hermes purchase?



## mistikat

Continued from here.


----------



## iheartorange

Woohoo I m first here!!

My unexpected purchase from last week..




And used it today to grocery shopping.. Lazy Sunday outfit 




Love the charm!


----------



## CookyMonster

iheartorange said:


> Woohoo I m first here!!
> 
> My unexpected purchase from last week..
> 
> View attachment 2802109
> 
> 
> And used it today to grocery shopping.. Lazy Sunday outfit
> 
> View attachment 2802110
> 
> 
> Love the charm!


 
Woohoo I'm the first to comment!

Love your chic "lazy" do


----------



## klynneann

Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...



Gorgeous CW of Fleurs et papillons,major congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.


----------



## Myrkur

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...



Love this color !


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.



Ha I've been going back and forward about Hermes gloves for years. How are they? Have you used them yet?


----------



## periogirl28

Myrkur said:


> Ha I've been going back and forward about Hermes gloves for years. How are they? Have you used them yet?



The temperature here is well above 10C and still quite comfortable so I can't give you a review yet. I can only say they are really soft!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.



Love your new gloves, *periogirl* ~ I would be your twin in a heartbeat but I always LOSE my gloves. Major congrats and enjoy!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your new gloves, *periogirl* ~ I would be your twin in a heartbeat but I always LOSE my gloves. Major congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! I will make sure they go straight into my bag or worse, buy those glove clips!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!* I will make sure they go straight into my bag or worse, buy those glove clips!*



Great idea, keep those gloves safe! Btw, love your avatar, *periogirl*


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great idea, keep those gloves safe! Btw, love your avatar, *periogirl*





Ok back to topic. I also bought Equipage yesterday. An unlikely choice but I am wearing it now, I think it suits me as well as the season.


----------



## klynneann

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous CW of Fleurs et papillons,major congrats!


 
Thank you Vigee!



Myrkur said:


> Love this color !


 
I love this color too - have a soft spot for cobalt!  Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.



 Congrats!


----------



## Ss15

iheartorange said:


> Woohoo I m first here!!
> 
> My unexpected purchase from last week..
> 
> View attachment 2802109
> 
> 
> And used it today to grocery shopping.. Lazy Sunday outfit
> 
> View attachment 2802110
> 
> 
> Love the charm!


Hi, may I know which store did you get your olga charm from? My mom has been looking for it for the past 1.5 years and they said that it has been discontinued? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Just bought first pair of H boots!  Etain jumping in swift. I'm in love.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.



Congrats! I also bought my first pair of gloves from H in ultraviolet and I love them! But our weather hasn't been cold yet so I haven't worn them. I always always put my gloves in my bag when I take them off. I am not too keen on the glove clips because it doesn't look all that secure and I worry it will scratch my bag.


----------



## periogirl28

All good points. I am waiting for it to get colder before I break these out and so far have be ok with not losing things. UV is stunning, congrats to you also. Hope your DH is won over by the poncho eventually!


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> All good points. I am waiting for it to get colder before I break these out and so far have be ok with not losing things. UV is stunning, congrats to you also. *Hope your DH is won over by the poncho eventually!*



 i think very unlikely...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ms Bunny said:


> Just bought first pair of H boots!  Etain jumping in swift. I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 2802597



Major congrats, *Ms Bunny*! Happy to be your H twin with the etain jumping boots. Love them.


----------



## iheartorange

Ss15 said:


> Hi, may I know which store did you get your olga charm from? My mom has been looking for it for the past 1.5 years and they said that it has been discontinued? Thank you in advance!



Sure I got it from the Madison store. They has the silver one as well! Good luck!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Ss15 said:


> Hi, may I know which store did you get your olga charm from? My mom has been looking for it for the past 1.5 years and they said that it has been discontinued? Thank you in advance!



Alot of people were saying it was discontinued, but I just checked the online finds/ebay thread and apparently they are available in gold and palladium on the H website!?


----------



## Jadeite

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...




Good choice for first scarf.


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Bunny said:


> Just bought first pair of H boots!  Etain jumping in swift. I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 2802597




Now for some modelling pics.


----------



## Jadeite

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.




Looks incredibly soft I want to rub my nose in them.


----------



## Birdonce

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...



We will be sisters soon! Have a pale green one coming from a reseller


----------



## jyyanks

Here's my latest - Zebra Pegasus!


----------



## klynneann

Birdonce said:


> We will be sisters soon! Have a pale green one coming from a reseller



Yay!  Looking forward to the reveal...


----------



## klynneann

Jadeite said:


> Good choice for first scarf.



Thank you, Jadeite!  I also love the black based cw - at first I couldn't understand why someone would buy the same scarf in 2 different colors, but I am quickly learning lol!


----------



## MSO13

jyyanks said:


> Here's my latest - Zebra Pegasus!




Twins! Love this CW, saw your pairing with your bbk, amazing!


----------



## Pandada

Ss15 said:


> Hi, may I know which store did you get your olga charm from? My mom has been looking for it for the past 1.5 years and they said that it has been discontinued? Thank you in advance!



They are available on usa.hermes.com now. GL!


----------



## periogirl28

Jadeite said:


> Looks incredibly soft I want to rub my nose in them.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

*jyyanks* - love your new ZP!  I have the same one.


----------



## lovely64

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.



Beautiful gloves!


----------



## jyyanks

MrsOwen3 said:


> Twins! Love this CW, saw your pairing with your bbk, amazing!





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> *jyyanks* - love your new ZP!  I have the same one.



Thank you both!!!  Mrs.Owen - I think you were the one who alerted me to this colorway as I was originally considering the blue but I like this one much better!


----------



## birkin10600

jyyanks said:


> Here's my latest - Zebra Pegasus!



Wow! So pretty, love this colorway. Is this a 90 silk?


----------



## periogirl28

lovely64 said:


> Beautiful gloves!



Thank you!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Bambou mini convoyeur....


----------



## hopiko

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Bambou mini convoyeur....



Congrats!  This is soooooo cute!


----------



## HfromT

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Bambou mini convoyeur....



Just saw these for the first time the other day, and I think it's a fabulous design. Such a gorgeous color too...congratulations!


----------



## Jadeite

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Bambou mini convoyeur....




Interesting. What are dimensions? Able to fit a full sized wallet?


----------



## jyyanks

birkin10600 said:


> Wow! So pretty, love this colorway. Is this a 90 silk?



Thank you!! It's a 90 silk. The large CSGM was overwhelming on me.



ALLinTHEbag said:


> Bambou mini convoyeur....



So cute!!!  Can I ask how much it holds?


----------



## MSO13

jyyanks said:


> Thank you both!!!  Mrs.Owen - I think you were the one who alerted me to this colorway as I was originally considering the blue but I like this one much better!




So happy to enable, I love the shades in this one and it looks different in every fold!


----------



## TenaciousB

I've been waiting for this dip dye Marwari Vert CW, didn't know that the tag has a matching colour. Thanks to all the enabling pics in the 2014 fall scarf thread (Arabasque I'm referring to ur pics &#128516. 
And I've been on a hunt for this Le toits de Paris scarf. Lastly a Washington Carriage t-shirt.


----------



## spylove22

shawl and anemone KDT bracelet


----------



## klynneann

spylove22 said:


> shawl and anemone KDT bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2804115
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804116



The way you have styled everything together is perfect!  I love both of your bracelets.


----------



## Birdonce

TenaciousB said:


> I've been waiting for this dip dye Marwari Vert CW, didn't know that the tag has a matching colour. Thanks to all the enabling pics in the 2014 fall scarf thread (Arabasque I'm referring to ur pics &#128516.
> And I've been on a hunt for this Le toits de Paris scarf. Lastly a Washington Carriage t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804097
> View attachment 2804099
> View attachment 2804100


Love the Toits de Paris! I'm still looking for my HG colorway. this one is really pretty!


----------



## spylove22

klynneann said:


> The way you have styled everything together is perfect!  I love both of your bracelets.



that's sweet, thank you!


----------



## jyyanks

spylove22 said:


> shawl and anemone KDT bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2804115
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804116


Twins on the shawl - isn't it awesome?  Love the whole look. Congrats!


----------



## HGT

iheartorange said:


> Woohoo I m first here!!
> 
> My unexpected purchase from last week..
> 
> View attachment 2802109
> 
> 
> And used it today to grocery shopping.. Lazy Sunday outfit
> 
> View attachment 2802110
> 
> 
> Love the charm!




Congrats!!! Did you get it from the store or reseller?  I can't find it from the store for the last 6 months, not on H.com neither.


----------



## HGT

jyyanks said:


> Here's my latest - Zebra Pegasus!




Can't wait for the modeling pictures!


----------



## spylove22

jyyanks said:


> Twins on the shawl - isn't it awesome?  Love the whole look. Congrats!



thank you, I had to have it the moment I saw it in this color!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

spylove22 said:


> shawl and anemone KDT bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2804115
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804116



Congrats *spylove*! Love both of these and they look great on you.


----------



## spylove22

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats *spylove*! Love both of these and they look great on you.



thank you so much!


----------



## TenaciousB

Birdonce said:


> Love the Toits de Paris! I'm still looking for my HG colorway. this one is really pretty!




Thanks Birdonce! I also want to get another CW, the darker blue . Hope you find your HG les toits.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Bambou mini convoyeur....



This is absolutely darling!!! I'm hoping u post modeling pics!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

spylove22 said:


> shawl and anemone KDT bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2804115
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804116



Hey Twin  Looking fab!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is absolutely darling!!! I'm hoping u post modeling pics!!!!


I will try and get DH to snap one this weekend. I LOVE it. My iphone 6 just fits inside.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Jadeite said:


> Interesting. What are dimensions? Able to fit a full sized wallet?


I will post exact measurements but it fits my iphone 6 inside so it is  about 6 inches across(stretching the gusset slightly). It is just  darling and I am so glad it was on h.com again. My SA has not been able  to get one. It would not fit a wallet because it has a wallet built in,  like the Chanel WOC's. The closure is pretty neat too. The tab folds up  and over to keep it secure.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

HfromT said:


> Just saw these for the first time the other day, and I think it's a fabulous design. Such a gorgeous color too...congratulations!





hopiko said:


> Congrats!  This is soooooo cute!



Thank you!!!!!!!!  I LOVE, LOVE it!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

spylove22 said:


> shawl and anemone KDT bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2804115
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804116


Beautiful!!


----------



## spylove22

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hey Twin  Looking fab!!!



 LOL!!! Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I will try and get DH to snap one this weekend. I LOVE it. My iphone 6 just fits inside.



WOW REALLY!??? The iphone 6 is pretty big so I def didn't think it would fit! I might need to look into this little baby!!!


----------



## periogirl28

My surprise purchase this morning was a Malachyte Constance 24.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW REALLY!??? The iphone 6 is pretty big so I def didn't think it would fit! I might need to look into this little baby!!!






It's tight but it fits!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 2804575
> 
> It's tight but it fits!!



WOW! I  it!!! Does it go crossbody???


----------



## Ms Bunny

Jadeite said:


> Now for some modelling pics.




At the request of Jadeite!  Here's my modeling pic!  Sorry for dim lighting!


----------



## dusty paws

last purchase - replacement cat keychain for the first one i lost.


----------



## S'Mom

Morning coffee tastes so much better in this beautiful thing!!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

S'Mom said:


> Morning coffee tastes so much better in this beautiful thing!!!!!



*S'Mom* - That must be very tasty ! I was actually thinking of getting the same set after seeing a photo in the 'Asians and Hermes' thread.  I'm going to wait for the TG weekend to get a deal from Keurig to put in my office.  Then my office morning coffee wouldn't taste so bland !!


----------



## S'Mom

chkpfbeliever said:


> *S'Mom* - That must be very tasty ! I was actually thinking of getting the same set after seeing a photo in the 'Asians and Hermes' thread.  I'm going to wait for the TG weekend to get a deal from Keurig to put in my office.  Then my office morning coffee wouldn't taste so bland !!



YES!  Do it!  I have the Nespresso machine at home and I find it makes amazing coffee!!!!  In fact, I have a very hard time drinking coffee anywhere else!


----------



## HGT

Ms Bunny said:


> At the request of Jadeite!  Here's my modeling pic!  Sorry for dim lighting!
> 
> View attachment 2804667




Looking good! Now you got me thinking about the jumping boots!


----------



## Chubbymoo

Olga charm and another twilly to make a bow. Am I od'ing in the twillies?


----------



## Chubbymoo

Sorry I don't know how to do multiple pictures. And a scarf to match the twillies.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

S'Mom said:


> YES!  Do it!  I have the Nespresso machine at home and I find it makes amazing coffee!!!!  In fact, I have a very hard time drinking coffee anywhere else!



That is good to know. People always say 'you eat with your eyes' so having H tableware surely makes something tastes even better.


----------



## Iluvorangeboxes

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Bambou mini convoyeur....




Stunning! I'm so jelly . Enjoy her


----------



## Jadeite

Ms Bunny said:


> At the request of Jadeite!  Here's my modeling pic!  Sorry for dim lighting!
> 
> View attachment 2804667




Perfect match with the bag and outfit. Thank you


----------



## Jadeite

S'Mom said:


> Morning coffee tastes so much better in this beautiful thing!!!!!




Surely it does


----------



## Jadeite

Chubbymoo said:


> Olga charm and another twilly to make a bow. Am I od'ing in the twillies?




Never too many.


----------



## klynneann

S'Mom said:


> Morning coffee tastes so much better in this beautiful thing!!!!!



Such a pretty pattern!


----------



## Lovehermes89

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Bambou mini convoyeur....



This is so cute! Love it.


----------



## jyyanks

Ms Bunny said:


> Just bought first pair of H boots!  Etain jumping in swift. I'm in love.
> View attachment 2802597




I'm so jealous!!!  I tried these on this weekend but unfortunately they came up way too high and were hitting the middle of my knee.  Your mod pics are gorgeous - I so wish I could wear these!



TenaciousB said:


> I've been waiting for this dip dye Marwari Vert CW, didn't know that the tag has a matching colour. Thanks to all the enabling pics in the 2014 fall scarf thread (Arabasque I'm referring to ur pics &#128516.
> And I've been on a hunt for this Le toits de Paris scarf. Lastly a Washington Carriage t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804097
> View attachment 2804099
> View attachment 2804100



Nice haul! Love muted colors - such an elegant look. Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

S'Mom said:


> Morning coffee tastes so much better in this beautiful thing!!!!!



Yes I bet it does!!!!  Lovely cup - this would bring me joy every morning (along with he coffee of course)



Chubbymoo said:


> Sorry I don't know how to do multiple pictures. And a scarf to match the twillies.



I love everything - the twilly's, the lindy and the charm.  However, the Licorne shawl is to die for.  I had to pick between the marwari and licorne and although I love my marwari, I know I'm going back for the that Licorne!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

S'Mom said:


> Morning coffee tastes so much better in this beautiful thing!!!!!



Lovely!  Do you mind me asking what size this is?  Trying to decide between the coffee w/ saucer or mug.  TIA!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ms Bunny said:


> At the request of Jadeite!  Here's my modeling pic!  Sorry for dim lighting!
> 
> View attachment 2804667



Love these etain jumping boots and happy to be twins with you, *Ms Bunny*! My etain K35 loves them, too.


----------



## Chubbymoo

jyyanks said:


> Yes I bet it does!!!!  Lovely cup - this would bring me joy every morning (along with he coffee of course)
> 
> 
> 
> I love everything - the twilly's, the lindy and the charm.  However, the Licorne shawl is to die for.  I had to pick between the marwari and licorne and although I love my marwari, I know I'm going back for the that Licorne!



Thanks jyyanks! My sa said the Licorne is flying off the racks since it came out. Mine came from the warehouse since the store had no more. Hope you get it soon before it runs out!


----------



## Nahreen

S'Mom said:


> Morning coffee tastes so much better in this beautiful thing!!!!!


 
Gorgeous cup. It looks delicious (even though I don´t drink coffee).


----------



## panthere55

ALLinTHEbag said:


> Bambou mini convoyeur....




Congrats! We are twins! I love this cute bag so much it's just darling. Enjoy!


----------



## rainneday

Chubbymoo said:


> Sorry I don't know how to do multiple pictures. And a scarf to match the twillies.



Oh wow! Congrats! Now I get to see your Lindy


----------



## Ms Bunny

Jyyanks - did you try the 'asian' cut in the jumping boot?  I don't know if that's really what it's called. My SA called it asian cut though. They aren't as tall and also a little wider around the calf. That's what I got and they fit perfectly!  The box leather I tried on in the regular cut was too tall for me. I wonder if the other cut would work for you?


----------



## S'Mom

AZPurseGirl said:


> Lovely!  Do you mind me asking what size this is?  Trying to decide between the coffee w/ saucer or mug.  TIA!



This is the breakfast mug and saucer...I'm not sure of the actual dimensions but I can measure it in the morning and let you know.  You can also see it on H.com and compare it to the coffee cup size...


----------



## june17

Just went back from H trip today. Disappointed with the stock, but happy with my purchase and special xmas box given by my sa. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
What do you think?


----------



## Deborah1986

june17 said:


> Just went back from H trip today. Disappointed with the stock, but happy with my purchase and special xmas box given by my sa. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2805287
> 
> View attachment 2805288



Amazing love it !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

S'Mom said:


> This is the breakfast mug and saucer...I'm not sure of the actual dimensions but I can measure it in the morning and let you know.  You can also see it on H.com and compare it to the coffee cup size...



I was checking so I got the size :11.33 fl.oz. according to H.com.  I think it is a small H indulgence that goes a long way.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

june17 said:


> Just went back from H trip today. Disappointed with the stock, but happy with my purchase and special xmas box given by my sa. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2805287
> 
> View attachment 2805288



Congrats !! They got the Holiday sleeve already ??  I love this colorway.


----------



## june17

Deborah1986 said:


> Amazing love it !




Thanks Deborah!&#10084;&#65039;



chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! They got the Holiday sleeve already ??  I love this colorway.




Yup, i think it's not official yet. My SA specially bring the box from her office, not the store room. So i have to wait a while for it. But it's totally worth to wait. It is so pretty!


----------



## dollychic

My purchase from today! 
26 Etoupe Toolbox in Swift that came rather quickly after requesting it from my salesperson  (Think its just not a very popular design as compared to bs & ks..)


----------



## Chubbymoo

rainneday said:


> Oh wow! Congrats! Now I get to see your Lindy



Thanks rainneday! I love my lindy! My dream is a bicolor one!


----------



## iheartorange

HGT said:


> Congrats!!! Did you get it from the store or reseller?  I can't find it from the store for the last 6 months, not on H.com neither.



Hi there, i bought it from the Madison store in NYC.  They had a good inventory there last week. 

oh i think H.com USA had the charm too for the last few days, but they are probably sold out by now. 

If i come across any, i'll let you know? 

Cheers!


----------



## flowersinmymind

june17 said:


> Just went back from H trip today. Disappointed with the stock, but happy with my purchase and special xmas box given by my sa. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2805287
> 
> View attachment 2805288



 Wooooow!!! Love it !!!!


----------



## OnlyloveH

I am so glad to acquire this medor watch....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OnlyloveH said:


> I am so glad to acquire this medor watch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805635
> View attachment 2805636



This is such an amazing piece!!! I am dying for one, but hear they are launching one with ghw so I'm waiting.... lovely gator strap too!!!! Framboise?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OnlyloveH said:


> I am so glad to acquire this medor watch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805635
> View attachment 2805636



Love medor watches, *OnlyloveH*! Congrats and it's a beauty. I have two vintage medor watches in perfect condition, rouge GHW and gold GHW and wear them all the time ~ no pun intended, lol.


----------



## OnlyloveH

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is such an amazing piece!!! I am dying for one, but hear they are launching one with ghw so I'm waiting.... lovely gator strap too!!!! Framboise?




Yes you are spot on, it is indeed framboise. I was also aiming for a ghw one but was told it has not been available for quite a while.  However I still felt so blessed to own one with shw. Hope you will get one soon!


----------



## OnlyloveH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love medor watches, *OnlyloveH*! Congrats and it's a beauty. I have two vintage medor watches in perfect condition, rouge GHW and gold GHW and wear them all the time ~ no pun intended, lol.




I am so glad to be twin with you&#128518;


----------



## Ladybug^^

Super happy to collected new to me So birkin 

Thanks alot for letting me share


----------



## TenaciousB

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share




Wow Ladybug what a great combo. Is it RT and Blue Aztec? So cool. Congrats!!


----------



## Ladybug^^

TenaciousB said:


> Wow Ladybug what a great combo. Is it RT and Blue Aztec? So cool. Congrats!!



Thank you very much they are Tyrien and Celeste


----------



## Jadeite

june17 said:


> Just went back from H trip today. Disappointed with the stock, but happy with my purchase and special xmas box given by my sa. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2805287
> 
> View attachment 2805288




Can't be too disappointed.


----------



## Jadeite

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share




Wonderful! Specs please.


----------



## Jadeite

OnlyloveH said:


> I am so glad to acquire this medor watch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805635
> View attachment 2805636




This rocks. Like a mini CDC that tells time.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



So pretty!! Happy colors  Congrats!


----------



## DA Club

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



Wow what a special combo, love RT! Congrats!


----------



## McLoverly

I've been on a ban, but I haven't been very good at observing. I just bought another pair of jumping boots. Why? I'd know. I have a brown pair that I have owned for several years and have only worn once. They gave me terrible blisters when I did wear them. I had a etoupe pair that I sold (wish I had kept those). Now I have a black nubuck pair...


----------



## Fabfashion

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share


She looks amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

McLoverly said:


> I've been on a ban, but I haven't been very good at observing. I just bought another pair of jumping boots. Why? I'd know. I have a brown pair that I have owned for several years and have only worn once. They gave me terrible blisters when I did wear them. I had a etoupe pair that I sold (wish I had kept those). Now I have a black nubuck pair...


Third pair is a charm? Black goes with everything. Enjoy!


----------



## ayc

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



OMG! that is sooo amazing and gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share


I'm speechless.


----------



## jyyanks

Chubbymoo said:


> Thanks jyyanks! My sa said the Licorne is flying off the racks since it came out. Mine came from the warehouse since the store had no more. Hope you get it soon before it runs out!



Yikes - I really want this scarf!!  I HATE being on ban island. I may need to drop some hints to the hubby 



Ms Bunny said:


> Jyyanks - did you try the 'asian' cut in the jumping boot?  I don't know if that's really what it's called. My SA called it asian cut though. They aren't as tall and also a little wider around the calf. That's what I got and they fit perfectly!  The box leather I tried on in the regular cut was too tall for me. I wonder if the other cut would work for you?



They didn't have the Asian Cut in the store and would have to bring it from another store. I hesitated because my calves are skinny so I'm not sure if the wider cut would work.  If I ask my SA to order, am I obligated to buy?


----------



## jyyanks

june17 said:


> Just went back from H trip today. Disappointed with the stock, but happy with my purchase and special xmas box given by my sa. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2805287
> 
> View attachment 2805288



Love Love Love!!! Great colors and pattern. I'd love to see mod shots.



OnlyloveH said:


> I am so glad to acquire this medor watch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805635
> View attachment 2805636



I love this watch and it goes great with your other arm bling!  Congrats!



Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



Sigh - pretty colors!!!  Congrats!!



McLoverly said:


> I've been on a ban, but I haven't been very good at observing. I just bought another pair of jumping boots. Why? I'd know. I have a brown pair that I have owned for several years and have only worn once. They gave me terrible blisters when I did wear them. I had a etoupe pair that I sold (wish I had kept those). Now I have a black nubuck pair...



Something is drawing you to the boots so go with it.  You know what they say, third time is a charm!  Congrats.


----------



## AZPurseGirl

S'Mom said:


> This is the breakfast mug and saucer...I'm not sure of the actual dimensions but I can measure it in the morning and let you know.  You can also see it on H.com and compare it to the coffee cup size...



S'Mom - Thank you for the reply!  I think a set of these are in my future... I am leaning toward the breakfast mug & saucer as it looks much more elegant than just a mug.  Enjoy your daily coffee, it must taste better drinking from something so pretty!


----------



## panthere55

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



Wow I am speechless!


----------



## McLoverly

Fabfashion said:


> Third pair is a charm? Black goes with everything. Enjoy!



Thank you ladies for the encouragement! I had a blister from hiking when I purchased them so they still haven't been tried on. Fingers crossed that they are more comfortable than the others. I think I'm :banned: again.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



*Ladybug*, huge congrats on your new SO bi-colored B. It's wonderful and such happy colors that work together perfectly. LOVE.


----------



## Chubbymoo

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



Wow!!! It's so pretty!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Chubbymoo

jyyanks said:


> Yikes - I really want this scarf!!  I HATE being on ban island. I may need to drop some hints to the hubby
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have the Asian Cut in the store and would have to bring it from another store. I hesitated because my calves are skinny so I'm not sure if the wider cut would work.  If I ask my SA to order, am I obligated to buy?



Jyyanks tell the hubby xmas is coming!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OnlyloveH said:


> Yes you are spot on, it is indeed framboise. I was also aiming for a ghw one but was told it has not been available for quite a while.  However I still felt so blessed to own one with shw. Hope you will get one soon!



Oh I think you did well my dear!!
But yes, H is bringing this watch back in GHW in the Spring 2015 per their Press release.
2 of these watches is a perfectly acceptable thing  right?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh I think you did well my dear!!
> But yes, H is bringing this watch back in GHW in the Spring 2015 per their Press release.
> 2 of these watches is a perfectly acceptable thing  right?



*IF*, I had 3 medor GHW watches at one point and edited one out ~ regretfully! There are no limits with medor watches, lol. Quite addictive!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IF*, I had 3 medor GHW watches at one point and edited one out ~ regretfully! There are no limits with medor watches, lol. Quite addictive!



Why three w/same hw??? Can't you just get more straps??? Educate me sister!


----------



## zvrdorth

finally got a herbag


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Why three w/same hw??? Can't you just get more straps??? Educate me sister!



*IF*, what can I say? I'm lazy, lol. Didn't even bother to look in to the straps or the trouble of changing them.


----------



## Ms Bunny

zvrdorth said:


> finally got a herbag




Oh I love this color combo!!  So pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Ms Bunny

jyyanks said:


> They didn't have the Asian Cut in the store and would have to bring it from another store. I hesitated because my calves are skinny so I'm not sure if the wider cut would work.  If I ask my SA to order, am I obligated to buy?




Maybe ask your SA. I wouldn't think there would be an obligation to buy. I'm sure your SA would be happy to do it for you. Only one way to know! I hope they work for you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IF*, what can I say? I'm lazy, lol. Didn't even bother to look in to the straps or the trouble of changing them.



bawhahahaahaha OMG...And here I thought you were going to give me some well-thoughtout rational like I needed a smaller size for dresses and a larger size for casual day-time events!!! I think the straps change out with a few easy clicks... 

Well, I don't have the luxury of being_ THAT _lazy love muffin :giggles:


----------



## Love Of My Life

A few petit H charms (shrimp, turtle & seahorse) to use on my pencil cases


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> bawhahahaahaha OMG...And here I thought you were going to give me some well-thoughtout rational like I needed a smaller size for dresses and a larger size for casual day-time events!!! I think the straps change out with a few easy clicks...
> 
> Well, I don't have the luxury of being_ THAT _lazy love muffin :giggles:


----------



## doves75

dollychic said:


> My purchase from today!
> 
> 26 Etoupe Toolbox in Swift that came rather quickly after requesting it from my salesperson  (Think its just not a very popular design as compared to bs & ks..)




The TB with the twilly is so nice n pretty. Congrats!! Do you know by any chance the name n the color of this twilly? Thanks.&#128077;&#128077;



Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share




This so Birkin is so perfect for a sunny day!! Congrats &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



It is stunning.


----------



## HGT

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share




Congrats! Stunning!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Israeli_Flava said:


> bawhahahaahaha OMG...And here I thought you were going to give me some well-thoughtout rational like I needed a smaller size for dresses and a larger size for casual day-time events!!! I think the straps change out with a few easy clicks...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't have the luxury of being_ THAT _lazy love muffin :giggles:




Are you sure is that easy? I was told by the SA that they require special tool to remove and put back new strap. However if you could afford similar design with different straps, that is truly wonderful &#128518;


----------



## BalLVLover

OnlyloveH said:


> Are you sure is that easy? I was told by the SA that they require special tool to remove and put back new strap. However if you could afford similar design with different straps, that is truly wonderful &#128518;




I don't know about the Medor, but I have a Chrono Diver watch and changing the bands on that thing is a big pain. I even bought a tool just like the ones that use the boutique and is still difficult.


----------



## H for Hermes

Have been looking for this color for a while, finally get it!

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 2807056
> 
> Have been looking for this color for a while, finally get it!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


OMG! Rose Tyrian? Where did you get this. So so so beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Fabfashion

zvrdorth said:


> finally got a herbag


Very pretty color! Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

dollychic said:


> My purchase from today!
> 26 Etoupe Toolbox in Swift that came rather quickly after requesting it from my salesperson  (Think its just not a very popular design as compared to bs & ks..)


Love how your dressed up your new TB! I think mine needs a twilly too!


----------



## Fabfashion

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 2807056
> 
> Have been looking for this color for a while, finally get it!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


H for Hermes, this is such a lovely color. What color is it?


----------



## lum709

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



she is stunn8ng


----------



## dollychic

Fabfashion said:


> Love how your dressed up your new TB! I think mine needs a twilly too!



Aww thanks dearie! 
I wanted to jazz the TB up alittle hehe


----------



## dollychic

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 2807056
> 
> Have been looking for this color for a while, finally get it!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Love the color!!!!


----------



## dollychic

doves75 said:


> The TB with the twilly is so nice n pretty. Congrats!! Do you know by any chance the name n the color of this twilly? Thanks.&#128077;&#128077;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This so Birkin is so perfect for a sunny day!! Congrats &#128077;&#128077;



Hello! 
Its the Acajou/Mauve/Bouton twilly if im not wrong! 
Hope it helps!


----------



## Rami00

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 2807056
> 
> Have been looking for this color for a while, finally get it!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



STUNNING! What is this color called?


----------



## HPassion

It's rose tyrien


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

OnlyloveH said:


> Are you sure is that easy? I was told by the SA that they require special tool to remove and put back new strap. However if you could afford similar design with different straps, that is truly wonderful &#128518;



There's an inexpensive tool with tiny forks on both ends.  It's very easy to use.


----------



## iheartorange

Bought the Evelyn GM in Black 
Love it so much .. Now one off my wish list.


----------



## Monceau

iheartorange said:


> Bought the Evelyn GM in Black
> Love it so much .. Now one off my wish list.
> 
> View attachment 2807946


You can't go wrong with this!  Such a fabulous bag, congratulations!


----------



## Monceau

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 2807056
> 
> Have been looking for this color for a while, finally get it!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Such a gorgeous color!



Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



Wow!!! What a special bag, amazing!




zvrdorth said:


> finally got a herbag



Lovely!


----------



## Monceau

Joining the poncho club


----------



## Jadeite

Monceau said:


> Joining the poncho club
> 
> View attachment 2808042




Lucky girl! You're the right frame for this and wears beautifully on you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> Lucky girl! You're the right frame for this and wears beautifully on you.



+1, I quite agree! Oh, if I were only 2-3 inches taller!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Monceau said:


> Joining the poncho club
> 
> View attachment 2808042



The poncho is so hard to carry off and you look FABULOUS *Monceau!* Fits you so well, so chic!


----------



## Fabfashion

iheartorange said:


> Bought the Evelyn GM in Black
> Love it so much .. Now one off my wish list.
> 
> View attachment 2807946


Congrats, iheartorange! Such a versatile bag.


----------



## Fabfashion

Monceau said:


> Joining the poncho club
> 
> View attachment 2808042


Wowza! Monceau, this looks amazing on you!  Congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

iheartorange said:


> Bought the Evelyn GM in Black
> Love it so much .. Now one off my wish list.
> 
> View attachment 2807946


What a beauty. Congrats


----------



## jyyanks

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 2807056
> 
> Have been looking for this color for a while, finally get it!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!





iheartorange said:


> Bought the Evelyn GM in Black
> Love it so much .. Now one off my wish list.
> 
> View attachment 2807946



Beautiful Evelyne's *H for Hermes* and *iheartorange*

Love the whimsical cheeriness of the bright pink and the subdued sophistication of the black!



Monceau said:


> Joining the poncho club
> 
> View attachment 2808042



You look amazing *Monceau*!! The poncho works with your frame and I love the color and the way it matches your H jumping boots.  Simply stunning!


----------



## S'Mom

Monceau said:


> Joining the poncho club
> 
> View attachment 2808042



Gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Miss Al

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 2807056
> 
> Have been looking for this color for a while, finally get it!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Rose tyrien is back! Did you get it from the store?


----------



## H for Hermes

Thank you all! Yes the Evelyn is RT and I got it from FSH!


----------



## Miss Al

H for Hermes said:


> Thank you all! Yes the Evelyn is RT and I got it from FSH!



Congrats!!! I hope this will soon trickle down to the other stores.


----------



## Millicat

Monceau said:


> Joining the poncho club
> 
> View attachment 2808042



I love this look,  Monceau


----------



## lovely64

A fab combination! Irresistible!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> A fab combination! Irresistible!&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2808477



Major congrats, *Kat*! Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## spylove22

my new shawl and CDC in anemone


----------



## spylove22

lovely64 said:


> A fab combination! Irresistible!&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2808477




so chic!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> A fab combination! Irresistible!&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2808477


Gorgeous combination! Can't wait to see your action pic.


----------



## Fabfashion

spylove22 said:


> my new shawl and CDC in anemone


Beautiful shawl and love the anamone CDC. Enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

spylove22 said:


> my new shawl and CDC in anemone



*spylove*, totally *purple* with envy over your anemone CDC! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## luvpandas8

].¥


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monceau said:


> Joining the poncho club
> 
> View attachment 2808042




Looks great on you !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lovely64 said:


> A fab combination! Irresistible!&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2808477




You will look fab in both of these !! Congrats.


----------



## lovely64

spylove22 said:


> so chic!! CONGRATS!!!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous combination! Can't wait to see your action pic.




Thank you! I am very excited!


----------



## lovely64

chkpfbeliever said:


> You will look fab in both of these !! Congrats.




Thank you dear!


----------



## lovely64

spylove22 said:


> my new shawl and CDC in anemone




Fantastic!! Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

lovely64 said:


> A fab combination! Irresistible!&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2808477



I'm dying - amazing pairing!!!  I can't stop drooling. Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

spylove22 said:


> my new shawl and CDC in anemone



Commented on your gorgeous shawl in another thread but must comment on the CDC as well.  It matches my bag perfectly so it you ever tire of it.......

Congrats on both purchases!


----------



## lovely64

jyyanks said:


> I'm dying - amazing pairing!!!  I can't stop drooling. Congrats!




Thank you!!


----------



## RyukkuX

After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



WOW!!  THAT'S STUNNING!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



Oh... my....  I would kill for this beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## etoupebirkin

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;


That bag will stop people in their tracks!!! That is just spectacular!!!! You definitely are rocking the bag, too!


----------



## Kkho

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;




Love love love!! Super envious


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....*in lizard*. &#128512;



*RyukkuX*, what can I say? One in a million, congrats!!!


----------



## Miss Al

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



Wow!!! *faints*


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



Wowthis literally took my breath away! Major Congratulations!! 
(btw, we're watch twins)


----------



## spylove22

Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful shawl and love the anamone CDC. Enjoy!




Thank you!!


----------



## spylove22

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *spylove*, totally *purple* with envy over your anemone CDC! Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you, you are sweet!


----------



## spylove22

lovely64 said:


> Fantastic!! Congrats!




Thank you, so excited to see your new purchases!


----------



## spylove22

jyyanks said:


> Commented on your gorgeous shawl in another thread but must comment on the CDC as well.  It matches my bag perfectly so it you ever tire of it.......
> 
> Congrats on both purchases!




Thank you dear!! All your instagram pics are absolutely drool worthy!!!


----------



## mp4

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



GORGEOUS!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Commented on your gorgeous shawl in another thread *but must comment on the CDC as well.  It matches my bag perfectly so it you ever tire of it.......*
> 
> Congrats on both purchases!



Twin, we could share that *anemone* CDC, right?


----------



## dollychic

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



Super drool-worthy! 
Congrats! Its worth the wait!!!


----------



## dollychic

Sweet DH had a little surprise for me after his short business trip


----------



## Ms Bunny

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;




I'm doing happy dance for you!!!!!  Gorgeous bag &#128525;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dollychic said:


> Sweet DH had a little surprise for me after his short business trip



That is totally sweet of your DH, he's a keeper! Congrats, *dollychic*.


----------



## klynneann

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



Wow, that's a stunner! Love the arm candy as well!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#55357;&#56832;



Now that's a stunner


----------



## Deborah1986

Monceau said:


> Joining the poncho club
> 
> View attachment 2808042



Beautiful !!!!


----------



## aquahot

This is some serious eye candy! A big congrats~



RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;


----------



## elleestbelle

I guess this is my 'last' hermes purchase, even though it is my very 'first' hermes item. Went to the boutique in Charlotte and picked up this lovely cdc! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





It was between this or the Kelly dog, and I just fell in love with the details of the cdc! 

Hopefully though, this will not be my last hermes purchase!


----------



## MSO13

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



this is gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Fabfashion

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;


She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

dollychic said:


> Sweet DH had a little surprise for me after his short business trip


Your DH is so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

elleestbelle said:


> I guess this is my 'last' hermes purchase, even though it is my very 'first' hermes item. Went to the boutique in Charlotte and picked up this lovely cdc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809399
> View attachment 2809400
> 
> 
> It was between this or the Kelly dog, and I just fell in love with the details of the cdc!
> 
> Hopefully though, this will not be my last hermes purchase!


elleestbelle, congrats on your first H. Great choice! Enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

elleestbelle said:


> I guess this is my 'last' hermes purchase, even though it is my very 'first' hermes item. Went to the boutique in Charlotte and picked up this lovely cdc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809399
> View attachment 2809400
> 
> 
> It was between this or the Kelly dog, and I just fell in love with the details of the cdc!
> 
> Hopefully though, this will not be my last hermes purchase!



Major congrats, your CDC is such an iconic classic H bracelet and you will love it for years to come, *elleestbelle*.


----------



## elleestbelle

Fabfashion said:


> elleestbelle, congrats on your first H. Great choice! Enjoy!



Thanks so much! I'm so excited to finally have an H piece!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats, your CDC is such an iconic classic H bracelet and you will love it for years to come, *elleestbelle*.




Thanks so much! I can already tell I will wear this for years. I'm so glad I finally pulled the trigger in getting a cdc!


----------



## jyyanks

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



This is a head turner!!!! Love!!! Love!! Love!! Congrats - this is amazing and works perfectly with your stacked bracelets.



dollychic said:


> Sweet DH had a little surprise for me after his short business trip



What a nice DH! I have the same CDC and I get compliments on it all the time!



elleestbelle said:


> I guess this is my 'last' hermes purchase, even though it is my very 'first' hermes item. Went to the boutique in Charlotte and picked up this lovely cdc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809399
> View attachment 2809400
> 
> 
> It was between this or the Kelly dog, and I just fell in love with the details of the cdc!
> 
> Hopefully though, this will not be my last hermes purchase!



Great choice!  I too was debating between the KD and CDC and am so glad I went with the CDC.  Perfect first purchase - welcome to the slippery slope of H!


----------



## elleestbelle

jyyanks said:


> Great choice!  I too was debating between the KD and CDC and am so glad I went with the CDC.  Perfect first purchase - welcome to the slippery slope of H!




Thank you so much! I'm really glad that I chose the cdc  I think you're right...this is definitely a slippery slope! I saw so many other pretty, pretty, tempting, tempting things in the boutique!!!


----------



## Birdonce

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



Wow. Speechless.


----------



## klynneann

elleestbelle said:


> I guess this is my 'last' hermes purchase, even though it is my very 'first' hermes item. Went to the boutique in Charlotte and picked up this lovely cdc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809399
> View attachment 2809400
> 
> 
> It was between this or the Kelly dog, and I just fell in love with the details of the cdc!
> 
> Hopefully though, this will not be my last hermes purchase!



I think black and gold is a stunning combo - congrats, wear it in good health!


----------



## Nikonina

Recent acquisition from SFO


----------



## lovely64

Finally this colour became available! Tomorrow I will see it in real life.


----------



## lovely64

elleestbelle said:


> I guess this is my 'last' hermes purchase, even though it is my very 'first' hermes item. Went to the boutique in Charlotte and picked up this lovely cdc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809399
> View attachment 2809400
> 
> 
> It was between this or the Kelly dog, and I just fell in love with the details of the cdc!
> 
> Hopefully though, this will not be my last hermes purchase!




Congrats on a classic!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Nikonina said:


> Recent acquisition from SFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809960




Congrats Nikonina!  Beautiful color combo


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Finally this colour became available! Tomorrow I will see it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2810124



Congrats, *Kat*, this CW will look stunning on you!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *Kat*, this CW will look stunning on you!




Thank you dear!


----------



## lovely64

Red hot tuesday! Bordeaux jumping boots.


----------



## glamourbag

Ladybug^^ said:


> Super happy to collected new to me So birkin
> 
> Thanks alot for letting me share



Incredible honey!


----------



## elleestbelle

klynneann said:


> I think black and gold is a stunning combo - congrats, wear it in good health!




Thanks so much! So far, I've worn it every day since I got it!


----------



## elleestbelle

lovely64 said:


> Congrats on a classic!




Thanks so much! I'm really loving it!


----------



## brage9

lovely64 said:


> Finally this colour became available! Tomorrow I will see it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2810124


Oh, yes! I managed to get my hands on one this weekend and I love the colors! Reminds me of crushed blueberries.


----------



## Kitty S.

lovely64 said:


> Red hot tuesday! Bordeaux jumping boots.
> 
> View attachment 2810199


Red hot indeed! Congrats!


----------



## Jadeite

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;




Major congrats! Gorgeous thing.
I was offered one earlier in the year but I couldn't justify the use so declined. Now I can live its image through you. Thank you.


----------



## Jadeite

lovely64 said:


> Red hot tuesday! Bordeaux jumping boots.
> 
> View attachment 2810199




Just in time for the season.


----------



## Monceau

lovely64 said:


> Red hot tuesday! Bordeaux jumping boots.
> 
> View attachment 2810199


OMG, even more fabulous than I remember!
I was mesmerized by these last year, but they did not have any in my size.
They are gorgeous, Kat, congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Nikonina said:


> Recent acquisition from SFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809960



Beautiful! Each item complements the other perfectly!  Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

Nikonina said:


> Recent acquisition from SFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809960



Such a classic - love the pairing with the scarf and the bracelet. Congrats!



lovely64 said:


> Finally this colour became available! Tomorrow I will see it in real life.
> 
> View attachment 2810124



Let me know what you think. I'm dying to see more cashmere PDV's.  The Madsion store had a yellow one (I can't wear yellow) but haven't seen one since!



lovely64 said:


> Red hot tuesday! Bordeaux jumping boots.
> 
> View attachment 2810199



I'm just going to blow up a picture of your boots and hang them on my wall.  I will never get tired of looking at these!


----------



## buffalogal

lovely64 said:


> Red hot tuesday! Bordeaux jumping boots.
> 
> View attachment 2810199


These are the best boots I have ever seen! Hubba hubba!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lovely64 said:


> Red hot tuesday! Bordeaux jumping boots.
> 
> View attachment 2810199



They are absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## arabesques

lovely64 said:


> Red hot tuesday! Bordeaux jumping boots.
> 
> View attachment 2810199



Magnificent!  There's nothing like a pair of red boots.  There's something deliciously fairy-tale adventure about this, especially as the holiday season approaches...


----------



## lovely64

xiangxiang0731 said:


> They are absolutely beautiful! Congrats!




Thank you sweetie!


----------



## lovely64

arabesques said:


> Magnificent!  There's nothing like a pair of red boots.  There's something deliciously fairy-tale adventure about this, especially as the holiday season approaches...




Thank you dear! I agree, there is something fairytale about them!


----------



## Florasun

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;



WOW! Absolutely stunning! Congrats.


----------



## Florasun

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...



I just saw your post - this is beautiful CW! So glad you got it!


----------



## periogirl28

lovely64 said:


> Red hot tuesday! Bordeaux jumping boots.
> 
> View attachment 2810199



You need the red Saint Laurent cape for Christmas! Wear the H poncho for Boxing Day.


----------



## lovely64

periogirl28 said:


> You need the red Saint Laurent cape for Christmas! Wear the H poncho for Boxing Day.




Thank you but I'm broke,lol!! I dare not check it out!! 

Hugs


----------



## lovely64

Jadeite said:


> Just in time for the season.




Yes!


----------



## lovely64

Kitty S. said:


> Red hot indeed! Congrats!




Thank you dear!


----------



## lovely64

Monceau said:


> OMG, even more fabulous than I remember!
> I was mesmerized by these last year, but they did not have any in my size.
> They are gorgeous, Kat, congrats!




Thank you sweetie! I love them but they are a bit too wide around the calves, I fear it might look odd/funny.


----------



## lovely64

brage9 said:


> Oh, yes! I managed to get my hands on one this weekend and I love the colors! Reminds me of crushed blueberries.




Congrats! I got mine today andyes, like crushed blueberries!


----------



## lovely64

jyyanks said:


> Such a classic - love the pairing with the scarf and the bracelet. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think. I'm dying to see more cashmere PDV's.  The Madsion store had a yellow one (I can't wear yellow) but haven't seen one since!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just going to blow up a picture of your boots and hang them on my wall.  I will never get tired of looking at these!




Thank you sweetie!
I love the ciel PdV! I got it today!


----------



## thyme

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> I love the ciel PdV! I got it today!



congrats!! we are PdV double twins. is it lilac/mauve enough for you??


----------



## doves75

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> I love the ciel PdV! I got it today!
> 
> View attachment 2811301




This one is very beautiful indeed!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> I love the ciel PdV! I got it today!
> 
> View attachment 2811301



So pretty - congrats! !


----------



## klynneann

Florasun said:


> I just saw your post - this is beautiful CW! So glad you got it!



Thank you! There are some very interesting colors in it - like olive!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Red hot tuesday! Bordeaux jumping boots.
> 
> View attachment 2810199




Gorgeous, Kat! Major congrats and enjoy them. These boots will look wonderful with your new poncho.


----------



## **Chanel**

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> I love the ciel PdV! I got it today!
> 
> View attachment 2811301



Oh my, another gorgeous PdV shawl ! Congratulations dear, it looks stunning on you!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> I love the ciel PdV! I got it today!
> 
> View attachment 2811301


This is such a pretty color, lovely64! I hope we get some PdVs at our store soon.


----------



## Chloesam

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2808922
> 
> 
> After about a year of wanting one, got a phone call from my SA for a black Medor.....in lizard. &#128512;


Gorgeous!  I love the black lizard!  Congrats!


----------



## slang27

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...




Congrats on your first scarf! I just got into H scarves too not long ago. Beware- highly addictive! As I am beginning to find out- resistance is futile! Post modelling pics of your lovely FeP in this lovely blue color way please!


----------



## jyyanks

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> I love the ciel PdV! I got it today!
> 
> View attachment 2811301



This is just beautiful!!   I love pdv - can't wait to see this in person.  Congrats!!


----------



## june17

Just went to H heaven today. Bought these two classic. Cdc barenia phw and ultramarine clic clac ghw.
Now off to ban island again&#128532;


----------



## lovely64

jyyanks said:


> This is just beautiful!!   I love pdv - can't wait to see this in person.  Congrats!!




Thank you! I love the design so much!


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> This is such a pretty color, lovely64! I hope we get some PdVs at our store soon.




Thank you sweetie! I am sure they will arrive soon where you are!


----------



## lovely64

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my, another gorgeous PdV shawl ! Congratulations dear, it looks stunning on you!




Thank you my dear!


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, Kat! Major congrats and enjoy them. These boots will look wonderful with your new poncho.




Thank you sweetie!


----------



## lovely64

klynneann said:


> So pretty - congrats! !




Thanks!


----------



## lovely64

doves75 said:


> This one is very beautiful indeed!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Thank you!


----------



## jyyanks

june17 said:


> Just went to H heaven today. Bought these two classic. Cdc barenia phw and ultramarine clic clac ghw.
> Now off to ban island again&#128532;
> 
> View attachment 2811618
> View attachment 2811619


Beautiful! We are twins on the barenia CDC (it's so versatile).  A clic clac may be in my future.....
Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

chincac said:


> congrats!! we are PdV double twins. is it lilac/mauve enough for you??




Thanks sweetie! I think there is enough lilac


----------



## Blairbass

June17- love your new CDC!


----------



## Fabfashion

june17 said:


> Just went to H heaven today. Bought these two classic. Cdc barenia phw and ultramarine clic clac ghw.
> Now off to ban island again&#55357;&#56852;
> 
> View attachment 2811618
> View attachment 2811619


 
They're beautiful, june17! Well worth escaping BI for.


----------



## Chloesam

Love the blue!  I may need this one!


----------



## klynneann

slang27 said:


> Congrats on your first scarf! I just got into H scarves too not long ago. Beware- highly addictive! As I am beginning to find out- resistance is futile! Post modelling pics of your lovely FeP in this lovely blue color way please!



Ok, I will do it this evening (sorry to make you wait)!


----------



## HGT

Yay! My lucky day!  Got the bag charms finally!


----------



## MrH

What a surprise today from my SA from Mr H &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## HGT

MrH said:


> What a surprise today from my SA from Mr H &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811967




Nice! Congrats on the Anemone Rodeo!  It's on my wish list.


----------



## MrH

HGT said:


> Nice! Congrats on the Anemone Rodeo!  It's on my wish list.




Thx &#128522;


----------



## klynneann

HGT said:


> View attachment 2811945
> 
> Yay! My lucky day!  Got the bag charms finally!



Congrats on the bag charms! Loving the bracelet - is it etoupe?


----------



## klynneann

MrH said:


> What a surprise today from my SA from Mr H &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811967



Such a great color combo on the little guy - congrats on your new rodeo!


----------



## Jadeite

june17 said:


> Just went to H heaven today. Bought these two classic. Cdc barenia phw and ultramarine clic clac ghw.
> Now off to ban island again&#128532;
> 
> View attachment 2811618
> View attachment 2811619




Don't stay too long on ban isle.


----------



## Jadeite

HGT said:


> View attachment 2811945
> 
> Yay! My lucky day!  Got the bag charms finally!




Glad to see the excitement.


----------



## june17

Fabfashion said:


> They're beautiful, june17! Well worth escaping BI for.







Blairbass said:


> June17- love your new CDC!







jyyanks said:


> Beautiful! We are twins on the barenia CDC (it's so versatile).  A clic clac may be in my future.....
> Congrats!







Jadeite said:


> Don't stay too long on ban isle.




Thank you all for your kind words! Hopefully i can escape from ban island again before xmas.&#128521;


----------



## Fabfashion

HGT said:


> View attachment 2811945
> 
> Yay! My lucky day!  Got the bag charms finally!


Congrats on the charm and bracelet! Glad you found the charm. I took me months to find one too.


----------



## june17

HGT said:


> View attachment 2811945
> 
> Yay! My lucky day!  Got the bag charms finally!




Pretty charms and rivale! 
May i know where did you get the charm? This has been on my wishlist forever.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

HGT said:


> View attachment 2811945
> 
> Yay! My lucky day!  Got the bag charms finally!


Wow love them both


----------



## HGT

june17 said:


> Pretty charms and rivale!
> May i know where did you get the charm? This has been on my wishlist forever.




June17, I got it from my home store.


----------



## Onthego

I have this in the gold and I absolutely love it. Please let me know if you got it at the boutique and was it recently. I got the gold 1 month ago, now I desperately want it in palladium. I wouldn't mind the Olga in palladium, but I really want the one you have. Congrats. 



HGT said:


> View attachment 2811945
> 
> Yay! My lucky day!  Got the bag charms finally!


----------



## HGT

Onthego said:


> I have this in the gold and I absolutely love it. Please let me know if you got it at the boutique and was it recently. I got the gold 1 month ago, now I desperately want it in palladium. I wouldn't mind the Olga in palladium, but I really want the one you have. Congrats.




Yes, I just got it from the boutique!  I am very happy about it.


----------



## Kitty S.

Lots of violet scarves for me this season. Here is the latest. I had been drooling over Le Pegase on this forum and by chance found out it is still available in some LE. Here is one of them! 



I also got the idea of acquiring a barenia CDC in my head from this forum &#128522; H should pay all of us a commission for enabling one another &#128516;


----------



## spinkapallina

Kitty S. said:


> Lots of violet scarves for me this season. Here is the latest. I had been drooling over Le Pegase on this forum and by chance found out it is still available in some LE. Here is one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the idea of acquiring a barenia CDC in my head from this forum &#128522; H should pay all of us a commission for enabling one another &#128516;


 Beautiful new additions Kitty S. - Stunning your purple Pegase,  so loving violet  and i'm curious about your others violet scarves for this season!! Would you show them?? TIA


----------



## klynneann

klynneann said:


> Ok, I will do it this evening (sorry to make you wait)!



Did I say this evening?  I meant in the morning!  Sorry about that.  :shame:

I'm not very good at this yet, so these are basic modeling pics.  I still haven't gotten beyond two basic knots!  I tried a third last night that didn't seem to work well for me; maybe I'll try playing with it again.  Anyway, here you go!  Every time I look at this scarf I love it more.  The designs are sooo beautiful and I always find something I haven't seen before!!


----------



## klynneann

Kitty S. said:


> Lots of violet scarves for me this season. Here is the latest. I had been drooling over Le Pegase on this forum and by chance found out it is still available in some LE. Here is one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the idea of acquiring a barenia CDC in my head from this forum &#128522; H should pay all of us a commission for enabling one another &#128516;



Wow, I'd love to see this Pegase IRL - I bet it's incredible!


----------



## bagalogist

klynneann said:


> Did I say this evening?  I meant in the morning!  Sorry about that.  :shame:
> 
> I'm not very good at this yet, so these are basic modeling pics.  I still haven't gotten beyond two basic knots!  I tried a third last night that didn't seem to work well for me; maybe I'll try playing with it again.  Anyway, here you go!  Every time I look at this scarf I love it more.  The designs are sooo beautiful and I always find something I haven't seen before!!



gorgeous modeling pics of your silk! So beautiful!!


----------



## bagalogist

MrH said:


> What a surprise today from my SA from Mr H &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811967



Congrats on the anemone Rodeo. My orange horsie has never seen the daylight. Still sleeping in the manger since day 1.

Enjoy yours!


----------



## MrH

First day in London and this is what I hunt today so far &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## MrH

bagalogist said:


> Congrats on the anemone Rodeo. My orange horsie has never seen the daylight. Still sleeping in the manger since day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy yours!




&#128522;thanks 
Take him out for a ride &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## spylove22

Kitty S. said:


> Lots of violet scarves for me this season. Here is the latest. I had been drooling over Le Pegase on this forum and by chance found out it is still available in some LE. Here is one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the idea of acquiring a barenia CDC in my head from this forum &#128522; H should pay all of us a commission for enabling one another &#128516;



Can't have enough violet scarves!! Congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

klynneann said:


> Wow, I'd love to see this Pegase IRL - I bet it's incredible!





spylove22 said:


> Can't have enough violet scarves!! Congrats!





spinkapallina said:


> Beautiful new additions Kitty S. - Stunning your purple Pegase,  so loving violet  and i'm curious about your others violet scarves for this season!! Would you show them?? TIA



Lots of violet lovers here. Group hug! 
Love the Le Pegase design and the ultra violet just makes it more special. 
My one other violet is the Marwari that I have posted before (hope the link below works...).
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-wearing-shawls-551237-20.html#post27617608
Another is the SAUT D'OBSTACLES by Hubert de Watrigant, which has purple borders that only pop IRL (don't show well in photo). 
Thanks for sharing my joy.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin


----------



## purselover888

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812986



Really pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## xxDxx

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812986


 
LOVE this!!! Want a birkin in etain too. Which leather and size is it? I would love to see some modeling shots!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

xxDxx said:


> LOVE this!!! Want a birkin in etain too. Which leather and size is it? I would love to see some modeling shots!



Thanks! I think it's togo in 30


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xxDxx said:


> LOVE this!!! *Want a birkin in etain too.* Which leather and size is it? I would love to see some modeling shots!



Must agree that etain is a perfect neutral, a really great shade of grey ~ have an etain K35 and it is wonderful. Definitely take the plunge and get an etain B, *xxDxx*.


----------



## doves75

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812986




Beautiful SO bag, MRS. Hermes, congrats &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Art Buro

This Hermes Herbag with hand painted Aivazovskiy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Anemone carmen


----------



## Ms Bunny

What a gorgeous combo!  Great twilly selection. Congrats!!!


----------



## MrH

Just pick up my new baby today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; and this time my baby is call Jim if I m not wrong haha &#128522;&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## caffeinatedchoc

My little baby blue &#128536;


----------



## doves75

MrH said:


> Just pick up my new baby today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; and this time my baby is call Jim if I m not wrong haha &#128522;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813357
> View attachment 2813359
> View attachment 2813361
> View attachment 2813362




MYH we almost twin &#128522;&#128522; my boutique only have the small size and it won't fit me. So I got a diff bracelet. This bracelet is so chic, cute and the secret H.  



caffeinatedchoc said:


> My little baby blue &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813368




Beautiful bag, congratulations!! Is this Bleu Paradis? It's very lovely &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## caffeinatedchoc

doves75 said:


> MYH we almost twin &#128522;&#128522; my boutique only have the small size and it won't fit me. So I got a diff bracelet. This bracelet is so chic, cute and the secret H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag, congratulations!! Is this Bleu Paradis? It's very lovely &#128153;&#128153;




Yes it's the lovely bleu paradis in kelly25. Very adorable and functional at the same time


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> MYH we almost twin &#128522;&#128522; my boutique only have the small size and it won't fit me. So I got a diff bracelet. This bracelet is so chic, cute and the secret H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag, congratulations!! Is this Bleu Paradis? It's very lovely &#128153;&#128153;




Thx &#128522; very simple design


----------



## Chloesam

Yesterday's purchases at H boutique in San Francisco. The ring is a new style. Rose gold with diamond H. San Fran SA said I was the first to purchase it from their store. Jypsiere is not new (2 months old) but the Fendi Cyclops is. New for spring 2015. So cute had to post too. 3 classic clic clacks and that's it for now. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## doves75

Chloesam said:


> Yesterday's purchases at H boutique in San Francisco. The ring is a new style. Rose gold with diamond H. San Fran SA said I was the first to purchase it from their store. Jypsiere is not new (2 months old) but the Fendi Cyclops is. New for spring 2015. So cute had to post too. 3 classic clic clacks and that's it for now. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813418
> View attachment 2813419
> View attachment 2813420




The ring is so beautiful, the diamond accent is so nice&#128142;&#128142;&#128142;!! Love your jypsiere and your Fendi Charm &#128077;&#128077; and timeless clic clacs!! Thank you for sharing them with us &#128522;&#128077;&#128522;


----------



## lum709

Kitty S. said:


> Lots of violet scarves for me this season. Here is the latest. I had been drooling over Le Pegase on this forum and by chance found out it is still available in some LE. Here is one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the idea of acquiring a barenia CDC in my head from this forum &#128522; H should pay all of us a commission for enabling one another &#128516;



 Luv the cdc


----------



## lum709

MrH said:


> What a surprise today from my SA from Mr H &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2811967



Congrats, we r twins for the rodeo


----------



## HGT

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812986




Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> Yesterday's purchases at H boutique in San Francisco. The ring is a new style. Rose gold with diamond H. San Fran SA said I was the first to purchase it from their store. Jypsiere is not new (2 months old) but the Fendi Cyclops is. New for spring 2015. So cute had to post too. 3 classic clic clacks and that's it for now. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813418
> View attachment 2813419
> View attachment 2813420



*Chloesam*, gorgeous ring ~ absolutely in love with it! Major congrats on your new bling.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

purselover888 said:


> Really pretty!  Congrats!



Thank you&#65281;


----------



## MRS.Hermes

xxdxx said:


> love this!!! Want a birkin in etain too. Which leather and size is it? I would love to see some modeling shots!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Kitty S. said:


> Lots of violet scarves for me this season. Here is the latest. I had been drooling over Le Pegase on this forum and by chance found out it is still available in some LE. Here is one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the idea of acquiring a barenia CDC in my head from this forum &#128522; H should pay all of us a commission for enabling one another &#128516;



We are twins! I recently tracked down the 2011 version of this purple pegase scarf and am wearing it as we speak  The purple is so lovely


----------



## Chloesam

Thank you so much Doves75 and VigeeLeBrun!  This has definitely been a rewarding and fun trip to San Fran. I'm here a couple more days and need to try and stay away from H!


----------



## Fabfashion

Kitty S. said:


> Lots of violet scarves for me this season. Here is the latest. I had been drooling over Le Pegase on this forum and by chance found out it is still available in some LE. Here is one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the idea of acquiring a barenia CDC in my head from this forum &#128522; H should pay all of us a commission for enabling one another &#128516;


Kitty S., Le Pegase is gorgeous and the CDC is too! I think I'm going to keep my eyes open for LP.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fabfashion

klynneann said:


> Did I say this evening?  I meant in the morning!  Sorry about that.  :shame:
> 
> I'm not very good at this yet, so these are basic modeling pics.  I still haven't gotten beyond two basic knots!  I tried a third last night that didn't seem to work well for me; maybe I'll try playing with it again.  Anyway, here you go!  Every time I look at this scarf I love it more.  The designs are sooo beautiful and I always find something I haven't seen before!!


Very pretty scarf. Looks great on you!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrH said:


> First day in London and this is what I hunt today so far &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812741


Congrats, MrH! Did you get anything else?


----------



## Fabfashion

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812986


She's so beautiful, MRS.Hermes! What an elegant color combination. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrH said:


> Just pick up my new baby today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; and this time my baby is call Jim if I m not wrong haha &#128522;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813357
> View attachment 2813359
> View attachment 2813361
> View attachment 2813362


Just saw this! Very nice! Too bad my DH doesn't wear any accessories or I'll have so much more fun at the H store. But then, more H for me!


----------



## Fabfashion

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My little baby blue &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813368


Congrats on your beautiful new Kelly, caffeinatedchoc! What a pretty color and such a cute size. Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

Chloesam said:


> Yesterday's purchases at H boutique in San Francisco. The ring is a new style. Rose gold with diamond H. San Fran SA said I was the first to purchase it from their store. Jypsiere is not new (2 months old) but the Fendi Cyclops is. New for spring 2015. So cute had to post too. 3 classic clic clacks and that's it for now. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813418
> View attachment 2813419
> View attachment 2813420


Congrats on all your goodies, Chloesam! That ring is stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kitty S.

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812986







caffeinatedchoc said:


> My little baby blue &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813368




Both of these bags are simply breathtaking! Major congrats! 
What blue is this, cc?


----------



## Kitty S.

Fabfashion said:


> Kitty S., Le Pegase is gorgeous and the CDC is too! I think I'm going to keep my eyes open for LP.  Thanks for sharing.



You definitely should get a LP in any CW. it's a classic worth having. 



MsHermesAU said:


> We are twins! I recently tracked down the 2011 version of this purple pegase scarf and am wearing it as we speak  The purple is so lovely



Hi, twins! &#128075;
The ultra violet is surprisingly breathtaking IRL. I thought the color would have been really loud, but it is actually very wearable. Congrats to you too! 



lum709 said:


> Luv the cdc




Thank you!


----------



## jyyanks

Kitty S. said:


> Lots of violet scarves for me this season. Here is the latest. I had been drooling over Le Pegase on this forum and by chance found out it is still available in some LE. Here is one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the idea of acquiring a barenia CDC in my head from this forum &#128522; H should pay all of us a commission for enabling one another &#128516;


i

Kitty - I love your purple Pegase!!  I've been lusting after that CW as well but settled for green.  You will love your CDC too - that color goes with everything.  Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## jyyanks

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2813850


Wow!!!!  This is to die for.  I absolutely love it! Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

MrH said:


> Just pick up my new baby today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; and this time my baby is call Jim if I m not wrong haha &#128522;&#128052;&#127818;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813357
> View attachment 2813359
> View attachment 2813361
> View attachment 2813362



Love this!!!  Looks perfect on you.



caffeinatedchoc said:


> My little baby blue &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813368



Your baby blue is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

Chloesam said:


> Yesterday's purchases at H boutique in San Francisco. The ring is a new style. Rose gold with diamond H. San Fran SA said I was the first to purchase it from their store. Jypsiere is not new (2 months old) but the Fendi Cyclops is. New for spring 2015. So cute had to post too. 3 classic clic clacks and that's it for now. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813418
> View attachment 2813419
> View attachment 2813420



Great purchases!!!  I love everything, especially the ring.  Congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jyyanks said:


> i
> 
> Kitty - I love your purple Pegase!!  I've been lusting after that CW as well but settled for green.  You will love your CDC too - that color goes with everything.  Congrats on your new purchases!


Very nice


----------



## Miss Al

Chloesam said:


> Yesterday's purchases at H boutique in San Francisco. The ring is a new style. Rose gold with diamond H. San Fran SA said I was the first to purchase it from their store. Jypsiere is not new (2 months old) but the Fendi Cyclops is. New for spring 2015. So cute had to post too. 3 classic clic clacks and that's it for now. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813418
> View attachment 2813419
> View attachment 2813420


 
Gorgeous ring!!! Love the bling!


----------



## caffeinatedchoc

Kitty S. said:


> Both of these bags are simply breathtaking! Major congrats!
> What blue is this, cc?




Hi there, it's Bleu Paradis. A very lovely and soothing sky blue


----------



## klynneann

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812986



Oh. My.


----------



## klynneann

Fabfashion said:


> Very pretty scarf. Looks great on you!





bagalogist said:


> gorgeous modeling pics of your silk! So beautiful!!



Thank you Fabfashion and bagalogist!


----------



## klynneann

Chloesam said:


> Yesterday's purchases at H boutique in San Francisco. The ring is a new style. Rose gold with diamond H. San Fran SA said I was the first to purchase it from their store. Jypsiere is not new (2 months old) but the Fendi Cyclops is. New for spring 2015. So cute had to post too. 3 classic clic clacks and that's it for now. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813418
> View attachment 2813419
> View attachment 2813420



Love the Clics and that ring is beautiful!


----------



## lovely64

Tada


----------



## MrH

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats, MrH! Did you get anything else?




No in luck only the belt &#128522;


----------



## xxDxx

First scarf and belt (etoupe epsom / black swift)


----------



## Jadeite

Chloesam said:


> Yesterday's purchases at H boutique in San Francisco. The ring is a new style. Rose gold with diamond H. San Fran SA said I was the first to purchase it from their store. Jypsiere is not new (2 months old) but the Fendi Cyclops is. New for spring 2015. So cute had to post too. 3 classic clic clacks and that's it for now. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813418
> View attachment 2813419
> View attachment 2813420




The jewellery is beautiful.


----------



## Jadeite

lovely64 said:


> Tada
> 
> View attachment 2814408




Surely you're on a roll with so many new purhases.


----------



## Jadeite

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812986




Well done!


----------



## lovely64

Jadeite said:


> Surely you're on a roll with so many new purhases.




Thank you dear, some were returned though


----------



## Blairbass

I am all about these lovely purples and violets!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Earrings from my local H-store, in gold/cream


----------



## Annlovebag

my RT


----------



## hermesBB

Latest addition to the family:
Black Box Constance 24 with Special Lizzard H buckle 

View attachment 2814726


All dressed up with VCA necklace and bracelet 

Family Portrait:

View attachment 2814731





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Annlovebag

Closer look.


----------



## hermesBB

Repost 
Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~ 
Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle 


Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated

Constance Family Portraits




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Chloesam

hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I love love love your lizard H black box Constance!!!!! This would be my HG of Constance bags!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kewave

I caved...Marwari purple shawl twins with many of you.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2814746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look.





hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





kewave said:


> I caved...Marwari purple shawl twins with many of you.



All three of you made my eyes do this


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



You constance is amazing with that Lizard H!!!! Super jealous :greengrin:


----------



## Melow

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812986




May i ask how much this was?


----------



## Fabulousity630

hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Wow! Gorgeous bags and jewelry! Congrats!


----------



## Fabulousity630

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2814746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look.


 
Love your sellier RT K! Congratulations!


----------



## Ms Bunny

hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Drooling!!!!!  Thank you for posting this lovely collection.


----------



## Kkho

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2814746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look.




Gorgeous sellier! Love the contrast stitching


----------



## Kkho

hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Gorgeous family portrait


----------



## glamourbag

kewave said:


> I caved...Marwari purple shawl twins with many of you.



Congratulations Kewave...me too! Its too pretty not to.


----------



## periogirl28

Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle 
Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle,* no need to worry about fingerprints*, 

That's certainly true,  love your Constance Marquette!


----------



## Kitty S.

kewave said:


> I caved...Marwari purple shawl twins with many of you.


Congrats on joining the family, twins (or at least quadruplets by now)!



hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> Super congrats on the BBC!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





jyyanks said:


> Kitty - I love your purple Pegase!!  I've been lusting after that CW as well but settled for green.  You will love your CDC too - that color goes with everything.  Congrats on your new purchases!


Green sounds lovely! I am very biased because I think any cw of LE is lovely 
Looking forward to see you again at the meet up!


----------



## elleestbelle

Hi all! I'm still a relative newbie here since my last purchase was my very first (CDC). Anyways, those of you who said it was a slippery slope nailed it on the head! My SA knew I was interested in a black Kelly, and I just got a call on Friday that they received a 35. I said that was larger than I was wanting (I'm only 5'4" and was looking for one that would transition well from day to night). She then said that she also had a 28!! So the next day, I headed up to Charlotte to look/try on/fall in love with and finally purchase. Since there isn't an H in my state, she was able to FexEx it without tax. It just arrived and my very first black clemence Kelly with palladium hardware is here!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Pleas don't judge the mess in the hallway! I was too anxious to snap pictures!


----------



## Suncatcher

^ Lucky you!  28cms are hard to find!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kewave said:


> I caved...Marwari purple shawl twins with many of you.



+1.  I mentioned that I did a little shopping while TFP had a black out last weekend.  This is what I got.







The colors are amazing:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

elleestbelle said:


> Hi all! I'm still a relative newbie here since my last purchase was my very first (CDC). Anyways, those of you who said it was a slippery slope nailed it on the head! My SA knew I was interested in a black Kelly, and I just got a call on Friday that they received a 35. I said that was larger than I was wanting (I'm only 5'4" and was looking for one that would transition well from day to night). She then said that she also had a 28!! So the next day, I headed up to Charlotte to look/try on/fall in love with and finally purchase. Since there isn't an H in my state, she was able to FexEx it without tax. It just arrived and my very first black clemence Kelly with palladium hardware is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814966
> 
> View attachment 2814967
> 
> Pleas don't judge the mess in the hallway! I was too anxious to snap pictures!



Congrats.  You didn't know how lucky you're to score a Kelly, let alone a 28cm !!  Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## Ms Bunny

elleestbelle said:


> Hi all! I'm still a relative newbie here since my last purchase was my very first (CDC). Anyways, those of you who said it was a slippery slope nailed it on the head! My SA knew I was interested in a black Kelly, and I just got a call on Friday that they received a 35. I said that was larger than I was wanting (I'm only 5'4" and was looking for one that would transition well from day to night). She then said that she also had a 28!! So the next day, I headed up to Charlotte to look/try on/fall in love with and finally purchase. Since there isn't an H in my state, she was able to FexEx it without tax. It just arrived and my very first black clemence Kelly with palladium hardware is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814966
> 
> View attachment 2814967
> 
> Pleas don't judge the mess in the hallway! I was too anxious to snap pictures!




Congratulations!!  You are super lucky!


----------



## Jadeite

elleestbelle said:


> She then said that she also had a 28!! So the next day, I headed up to Charlotte to look/try on/fall in love with and finally purchase. Since there isn't an H in my state, she was able to FexEx it without tax. It just arrived and my very first black clemence Kelly with palladium hardware
> Pleas don't judge the mess in the hallway! I was too anxious to snap pictures!




Great story and incredible luck.


----------



## Jadeite

kewave said:


> I caved...Marwari purple shawl twins with many of you.




Don't just stop at one. Lol


----------



## Jadeite

hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Major congrats and addition to the family.


----------



## Jadeite

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Earrings from my local H-store, in gold/cream
> 
> View attachment 2814703




Very very pretty.


----------



## ghoztz

elleestbelle said:


> Hi all! I'm still a relative newbie here since my last purchase was my very first (CDC). Anyways, those of you who said it was a slippery slope nailed it on the head! My SA knew I was interested in a black Kelly, and I just got a call on Friday that they received a 35. I said that was larger than I was wanting (I'm only 5'4" and was looking for one that would transition well from day to night). She then said that she also had a 28!! So the next day, I headed up to Charlotte to look/try on/fall in love with and finally purchase. Since there isn't an H in my state, she was able to FexEx it without tax. It just arrived and my very first black clemence Kelly with palladium hardware is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814966
> 
> View attachment 2814967
> 
> Pleas don't judge the mess in the hallway! I was too anxious to snap pictures!



such a great story!!  so happy you got what you wanted!!  congrats!!


----------



## ghoztz

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2814746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look.



simply gorgeous!    i cant stop looking at it.


----------



## ghoztz

hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



you've gotten all of those special pieces!!    they just make me smile.


----------



## elleestbelle

MrsJDS said:


> ^ Lucky you!  28cms are hard to find!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats.  You didn't know how lucky you're to score a Kelly, let alone a 28cm !!  Enjoy her in good health.





Ms Bunny said:


> Congratulations!!  You are super lucky!





Jadeite said:


> Great story and incredible luck.



Thank you *MrsJDS*, *chkpfbeliever*, *Ms Bunny, and Jadeite*! I didn't realize they didn't come around that often. My SA  was telling me they usually get the larger kellys (32s and 35s) with  more regularity. I do feel like I won the Hermes lottery 



ghoztz said:


> such a great story!!  so happy you got what you wanted!!  congrats!!



Thank you so much, *ghoztz!* I'm so excited about it! Especially since when I first inquired about a black Kelly, my SA said it could take up to 6 months. I was so surprised and delighted when it was more like 1.5-2 months! And also in the size I wanted


----------



## elleestbelle

chkpfbeliever said:


> +1.  I mentioned that I did a little shopping while TFP had a black out last weekend.  This is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are amazing:


Congratulations! This is a gorgeous scarf! I love the colors! Which style/size is this? I'm pretty new to H and haven't ventured into scarf territory...yet...


----------



## dollychic

elleestbelle said:


> Hi all! I'm still a relative newbie here since my last purchase was my very first (CDC). Anyways, those of you who said it was a slippery slope nailed it on the head! My SA knew I was interested in a black Kelly, and I just got a call on Friday that they received a 35. I said that was larger than I was wanting (I'm only 5'4" and was looking for one that would transition well from day to night). She then said that she also had a 28!! So the next day, I headed up to Charlotte to look/try on/fall in love with and finally purchase. Since there isn't an H in my state, she was able to FexEx it without tax. It just arrived and my very first black clemence Kelly with palladium hardware is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814966
> 
> View attachment 2814967
> 
> Pleas don't judge the mess in the hallway! I was too anxious to snap pictures!



Gorgeous! Congrats! My dream bag n size!


----------



## Kitty S.

elleestbelle said:


> Hi all! I'm still a relative newbie here since my last purchase was my very first (CDC). Anyways, those of you who said it was a slippery slope nailed it on the head! My SA knew I was interested in a black Kelly, and I just got a call on Friday that they received a 35. I said that was larger than I was wanting (I'm only 5'4" and was looking for one that would transition well from day to night). She then said that she also had a 28!! So the next day, I headed up to Charlotte to look/try on/fall in love with and finally purchase. Since there isn't an H in my state, she was able to FexEx it without tax. It just arrived and my very first black clemence Kelly with palladium hardware is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814966
> 
> View attachment 2814967
> 
> Pleas don't judge the mess in the hallway! I was too anxious to snap pictures!




Wow, k28! Great size! Congrats!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

elleestbelle said:


> Congratulations! This is a gorgeous scarf! I love the colors! Which style/size is this? I'm pretty new to H and haven't ventured into scarf territory...yet...



This is the LA DANSE DU CHEVAL MARWARI CASHMERE SILK SHAWL in GM size.  It is a cashmere/silk blend shawl.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Jadeite said:


> Very very pretty.




How sweet of you! Thanks.


----------



## bagalogist

chkpfbeliever said:


> +1.  I mentioned that I did a little shopping while TFP had a black out last weekend.  This is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are amazing:



Hi 5 my twins! Such an intense and saturated color combination! I bought both the purple and the rose vif cw. Solve my headache of having to choose.....


----------



## mousdioufe

Just got this poncho, and 2 others.. red and yellow, I'll take pictures tomorrow, really warm and comfy.


----------



## tammywks

My H scores today:
Twilly Grand Manège Rouge/Orange/Fuchsia
Bearn Rose Confetti Epsom compact wallet 
Face ou Pile silk twill tie Rouge Vif/Ciel (love the elephants!) 



I was not intended to buy any Twilly's, but this Grand Manege really reminds me of my favorite Korean actress Ha Ji Won, that makes me wanna own one.


----------



## mousdioufe

Graphite cdc


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> My H scores today:
> Twilly Grand Manège Rouge/Orange/Fuchsia
> Bearn Rose Confetti Epsom compact wallet
> Face ou Pile silk twill tie Rouge Vif/Ciel (love the elephants!)
> View attachment 2815345
> 
> 
> I was not intended to buy any Twilly's, but this Grand Manege really reminds me of my favorite Korean actress Ha Ji Won, that makes me wanna own one.
> View attachment 2815346



I'm sure that the twilly will look just as good on you as in Ji Won !! Congrats on the Bearn wallet. The Rose Confetti is a really cute pink.


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm sure that the twilly will look just as good on you as in Ji Won !! Congrats on the Bearn wallet. The Rose Confetti is a really cute pink.




Thanks a lot, chkpfbeliever


----------



## Ms Bunny

tammywks said:


> My H scores today:
> Twilly Grand Manège Rouge/Orange/Fuchsia
> Bearn Rose Confetti Epsom compact wallet
> Face ou Pile silk twill tie Rouge Vif/Ciel (love the elephants!)
> View attachment 2815345
> 
> 
> I was not intended to buy any Twilly's, but this Grand Manege really reminds me of my favorite Korean actress Ha Ji Won, that makes me wanna own one.
> View attachment 2815346




Congrats on your scores!  Rose confetti is my favorite pink, I hope to own something in it one day. The twilly will look great on you!


----------



## Ms Bunny

mousdioufe said:


> Just got this poncho, and 2 others.. red and yellow, I'll take pictures tomorrow, really warm and comfy.




You look fabulous in your poncho mousdioufe!  And great styling with your graphite cdc!


----------



## klynneann

hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow.  Drooling over here. ..


----------



## klynneann

elleestbelle said:


> Hi all! I'm still a relative newbie here since my last purchase was my very first (CDC). Anyways, those of you who said it was a slippery slope nailed it on the head! My SA knew I was interested in a black Kelly, and I just got a call on Friday that they received a 35. I said that was larger than I was wanting (I'm only 5'4" and was looking for one that would transition well from day to night). She then said that she also had a 28!! So the next day, I headed up to Charlotte to look/try on/fall in love with and finally purchase. Since there isn't an H in my state, she was able to FexEx it without tax. It just arrived and my very first black clemence Kelly with palladium hardware is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814966
> 
> View attachment 2814967
> 
> Pleas don't judge the mess in the hallway! I was too anxious to snap pictures!



Wow!  You are so lucky to get one so quickly! Congrats and enjoy it in the best of health!


----------



## klynneann

chkpfbeliever said:


> +1.  I mentioned that I did a little shopping while TFP had a black out last weekend.  This is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are amazing:



It's amazing how incredibly vibrant the colors are - congrats and enjoy!


----------



## lum709

elleestbelle said:


> Hi all! I'm still a relative newbie here since my last purchase was my very first (CDC). Anyways, those of you who said it was a slippery slope nailed it on the head! My SA knew I was interested in a black Kelly, and I just got a call on Friday that they received a 35. I said that was larger than I was wanting (I'm only 5'4" and was looking for one that would transition well from day to night). She then said that she also had a 28!! So the next day, I headed up to Charlotte to look/try on/fall in love with and finally purchase. Since there isn't an H in my state, she was able to FexEx it without tax. It just arrived and my very first black clemence Kelly with palladium hardware is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814966
> 
> View attachment 2814967
> 
> Pleas don't judge the mess in the hallway! I was too anxious to snap pictures!



Congrats, the 28 suits you well,.


----------



## lum709

hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love your constance family ...


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.



What an elegant way to keep your hands warm !


----------



## marbella8

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My little baby blue &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2813368



Beautiful Kelly. Is it a 28?


----------



## DA Club

mousdioufe said:


> Graphite cdc



Congrats! That's the last one I'm looking for to complete my collection. I've hounded my SA to get one for me. Looks great on you!


----------



## Nahreen

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2814746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer look.



Gorgous. Congratulations to a stunning bag.


----------



## elleestbelle

dollychic said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! My dream bag n size!


 


Kitty S. said:


> Wow, k28! Great size! Congrats!


 


klynneann said:


> Wow!  You are so lucky to get one so quickly! Congrats and enjoy it in the best of health!


 


lum709 said:


> Congrats, the 28 suits you well,.


 
Thanks so much *dollychic, Kitty S, klynneann, and lum709!* i never thought i would ever be an hermes owner, much less a kelly owner and i'm over the moon  i'm so glad that a 28 came in when the 35 came in since the 28 it the perfect size and just what i was looking for


----------



## elleestbelle

mousdioufe said:


> Graphite cdc


 
i love your CDC! congrats! that is beautiful!


----------



## elleestbelle

mousdioufe said:


> Just got this poncho, and 2 others.. red and yellow, I'll take pictures tomorrow, really warm and comfy.


 
congrats! i cannot wait to see pix of the other two  those are perfect for the fall weather!


----------



## mousdioufe

Ms Bunny said:


> You look fabulous in your poncho mousdioufe!  And great styling with your graphite cdc!


thank you!



DA Club said:


> Congrats! That's the last one I'm looking for to complete my collection. I've hounded my SA to get one for me. Looks great on you!


thank you! may i ask you what color or leather you got? i am still working on my collection, so far i have the red casaque GH, black PH, graphite GH and fauve GH. i am looking for black crocodile GH and ambre lizard PH. never ending...



elleestbelle said:


> i love your CDC! congrats! that is beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## HfromT

mousdioufe said:


> Just got this poncho, and 2 others.. red and yellow, I'll take pictures tomorrow, really warm and comfy.




Congratulations, *mousdioufe*!  It that's the anthracite cw, I have the same one!  Don't they just feel divine on?!


----------



## Jadeite

mousdioufe said:


> Just got this poncho, and 2 others.. red and yellow, I'll take pictures tomorrow, really warm and comfy.




Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Jadeite

tammywks said:


> My H scores today:
> Twilly Grand Manège Rouge/Orange/Fuchsia
> Bearn Rose Confetti Epsom compact wallet
> Face ou Pile silk twill tie Rouge Vif/Ciel (love the elephants!)
> View attachment 2815345
> 
> 
> I was not intended to buy any Twilly's, but this Grand Manege really reminds me of my favorite Korean actress Ha Ji Won, that makes me wanna own one.
> View attachment 2815346




Ha Ji Won is gorgeous. I'd buy a twilly just on that pic alone.


----------



## Jadeite

mousdioufe said:


> Graphite cdc




Graphite! That's special.


----------



## H.C.

chkpfbeliever said:


> +1.  I mentioned that I did a little shopping while TFP had a black out last weekend.  This is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are amazing:




Beautiful!


----------



## caffeinatedchoc

marbella8 said:


> Beautiful Kelly. Is it a 28?




It's a Kelly 25


----------



## Lovehermes89

elleestbelle said:


> Hi all! I'm still a relative newbie here since my last purchase was my very first (CDC). Anyways, those of you who said it was a slippery slope nailed it on the head! My SA knew I was interested in a black Kelly, and I just got a call on Friday that they received a 35. I said that was larger than I was wanting (I'm only 5'4" and was looking for one that would transition well from day to night). She then said that she also had a 28!! So the next day, I headed up to Charlotte to look/try on/fall in love with and finally purchase. Since there isn't an H in my state, she was able to FexEx it without tax. It just arrived and my very first black clemence Kelly with palladium hardware is here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814966
> 
> View attachment 2814967
> 
> Pleas don't judge the mess in the hallway! I was too anxious to snap pictures!



Love the 28 size on you! Congratulation for scoring the H classic.  



chkpfbeliever said:


> +1.  I mentioned that I did a little shopping while TFP had a black out last weekend.  This is what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are amazing:



So true the color is amazing! Thank you for posting this chkpfbeliever, this is one of my wishlist shawl and hopefully I can score them in Paris next month!!  



Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2814745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my RT



Gorgeous kelly. Barely encounter a Kelly in RT and sellier!! Favourite combo ever, hoping H will make RT as part of their classic colors. Congratulation.  



hermesBB said:


> Repost
> Not sure why photos are not showing up~~~
> Black Box Constance with special lizard buckle
> View attachment 2814754
> 
> Love love this combo, not as loud as the gold H buckle, no need to worry about fingerprints, very understated
> 
> Constance Family Portraits
> View attachment 2814758
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love your Constance collections. Totally love this lizard buckle, it is more special than the normal buckle. Congratulations.


----------



## klynneann

I actually got this new-to-me Magic Kelly a few weeks ago, but I've had a lot going on recently and with the tPF outage last weekend... anyway, here she is!  I love the colors and the size and feel of the silk.    (Sorry for the bathroom shot, though it seems a lot of these pics are taken in bathrooms lol!)


----------



## klynneann

mousdioufe said:


> Just got this poncho, and 2 others.. red and yellow, I'll take pictures tomorrow, really warm and comfy.



I love this whole outfit - the boots, the belt, the poncho - so beautifully put together!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

klynneann said:


> I actually got this new-to-me Magic Kelly a few weeks ago, but I've had a lot going on recently and with the tPF outage last weekend... anyway, here she is!  I love the colors and the size and feel of the silk.    (Sorry for the bathroom shot, though it seems a lot of these pics are taken in bathrooms lol!)



I love this design too !! Congrats.  I'm cousins to you as I've the pochette size in the purple cw.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

klynneann said:


> I actually got this new-to-me Magic Kelly a few weeks ago, but I've had a lot going on recently and with the tPF outage last weekend... anyway, here she is!  I love the colors and the size and feel of the silk.    (Sorry for the bathroom shot, though it seems a lot of these pics are taken in bathrooms lol!)



Have always loved this design, *klynneann*! Magic Kelly is so special, it's on my WL. Looks great on you.


----------



## rainneday

klynneann said:


> I actually got this new-to-me Magic Kelly a few weeks ago, but I've had a lot going on recently and with the tPF outage last weekend... anyway, here she is!  I love the colors and the size and feel of the silk.    (Sorry for the bathroom shot, though it seems a lot of these pics are taken in bathrooms lol!)



Wow! This is a very pretty design!


----------



## elleestbelle

Lovehermes89 said:


> Love the 28 size on you! Congratulation for scoring the H classic.
> 
> . .




Thanks so much, lovehermes89!! I feel like I won the H lottery!


----------



## elleestbelle

klynneann said:


> I actually got this new-to-me Magic Kelly a few weeks ago, but I've had a lot going on recently and with the tPF outage last weekend... anyway, here she is!  I love the colors and the size and feel of the silk.    (Sorry for the bathroom shot, though it seems a lot of these pics are taken in bathrooms lol!)




Congrats! This is gorgeous on you!


----------



## klynneann

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love this design too !! Congrats.  I'm cousins to you as I've the pochette size in the purple cw.



Yay, cousins!  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Have always loved this design, *klynneann*! Magic Kelly is so special, it's on my WL. Looks great on you.



Thank you so much, Vigee! 



rainneday said:


> Wow! This is a very pretty design!



Thank you, rainneday!



elleestbelle said:


> Congrats! This is gorgeous on you!



Thank you, elleestbelle!  

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Serva1

My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;


----------



## yasram

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;


Ha ! Fantastic !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;



*Serva*, love your new Barenia B25 and the red velvet chair is the perfect throne. Congrats!


----------



## HfromT

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;



Ooooh my goodness, this is a *VERY* special bag, *Serva1*...lucky you!!  Does it smell as heavenly as it looks?!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;




Hooray Serva1!!!!  Gorgeous bag and the perfect seat for her &#128081;. Congrats.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;




Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Earrings from my local H-store, in gold/cream
> 
> View attachment 2814703




Back again today for a matching clic clac ;p


----------



## lipeach21

Olga charm, Carmen, and two twillies.


----------



## Blairbass

Lovely collection of gorgeous goodies!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you &#10084;&#65039; periogirl, yasram, Vigee, HfromT, Ms Bunny and ThingumyPoppy&#10084;&#65039; It's wonderful to share the joy of a new item from H and I enjoy seeing all kinds of purchases big or small &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

HfromT said:


> Ooooh my goodness, this is a *VERY* special bag, *Serva1*...lucky you!!  Does it smell as heavenly as it looks?!




Yes, it smells wonderful clean warm leather a bit like candy too...When I bought my first fourbie I smelled Barenia leather the first time and got addicted to this soft buttery shiny leather.


----------



## HfromT

Serva1 said:


> Yes, it smells wonderful clean warm leather a bit like candy too...When I bought my first fourbie I smelled Barenia leather the first time and *got addicted to this soft buttery shiny leather*.




It is a very addictive leather!  Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Serva1

HfromT said:


> It is a very addictive leather!  Enjoy your beautiful new bag!




Thank you HfromT &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## flowerboy

Love Barenia


----------



## elleestbelle

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;




That is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## lum709

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;



love it ..


----------



## june17

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;




Congrats! Love the classic colour and the size is just too cute!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you &#10084;&#65039;flowerboy, elleestbelle, lum & june&#10084;&#65039;. I'm dreaming ostrich and chevre now&#128525;


----------



## caffeinatedchoc

My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!


----------



## rainneday

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647



Gosh, this is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## caffeinatedchoc

rainneday said:


> Gosh, this is stunning! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647




Beautiful KC in RT, a perfect *PINK* and major congrats!


----------



## Miss Al

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647



Gorgeous. I love the colour and the contrast stitching. Maybe I should get the K pochette in RT. Hmmm...


----------



## Kkho

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647




Wow! This is gorgeous


----------



## ceci

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;




How Beautiful ~ Love Berenia! Congrats!!! Just wondering...how heavy it is comparing with other size/leather?? SO only?


----------



## ceci

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647




Very nice! Congrats!! Interesting with the contrast stitching! My RC KC is having the same color.


----------



## ceci

My very first 140cm Cashmere Silk


----------



## dessert1st

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647




Beautiful and striking! It's nice to see RT trickling back and being offered.


----------



## HfromT

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647



*WOW*...


----------



## Serva1

ceci said:


> How Beautiful ~ Love Berenia! Congrats!!! Just wondering...how heavy it is comparing with other size/leather?? SO only?




Thank you ceci &#10084;&#65039; Barenia is heavy, I think like clemence. I only have the B25 in Barenia and since it's a small size it doesn't feel heavy and you cannot carry too much. I think I could handle it in size 30 too.

Barenia is not " normal collection", I believe H makes these bags but my nearest H store doesn't  get Barenia, because it's rare. They suggested SO when I requested barenia but I declined, because I had a feeling I would get it somehow.


----------



## Ms Bunny

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647




Oh I love this combo!!!  Gorgeous bag How much does it hold?  Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647




Gorgeous pink beauty. Congrats!!!


----------



## Serva1

ceci said:


> My very first 140cm Cashmere Silk
> 
> View attachment 2817770




This scarf has a lot of good colours. Congrats!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647


Congrats! Beautiful color. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Fabfashion

ceci said:


> My very first 140cm Cashmere Silk
> 
> View attachment 2817770


Congrats, ceci! Beautiful shawl. Sure it won't be your last. I got my first last Xmas and now I'm hooked.


----------



## Leah

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;



Serva I have been waiting eagerly to see a photo of your wonderful new Barenia B25. I have such a big smile right now just looking at your beautiful bag. 

Enjoy your super UNIQUE and RARE beauty, dear!!!


----------



## rainneday

ceci said:


> My very first 140cm Cashmere Silk
> 
> View attachment 2817770



Beautiful. I love these colors, congrats!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Serva1 said:


> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;



*Congrats on your stunning bag!* 
I  Barenia - the smell is absolutely divine! Hoping this means there'll be more barenia products in the future!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Back again today for a matching clic clac ;p



Beautiful pairing! Enjoy!



lipeach21 said:


> Olga charm, Carmen, and two twillies.



Lovely charms and accessories!



caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!



*Wow  so bright and pretty in pink!! Congratulations!*



ceci said:


> My very first 140cm Cashmere Silk



Beautiful! Beware  the GM cashmeres are like potato chips you can't just have one


----------



## bagalogist

ceci said:


> My very first 140cm Cashmere Silk
> 
> View attachment 2817770




Ceci, congrats on your first cashmere shawl.  It's beautiful. Did anyone warn u this is an equally slippery slope as H leather?

Brace yourself for the ride and enjoy!!


----------



## klynneann

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647



Beautiful!  I really like it with the GHW.  Congrats!!


----------



## klynneann

Met a lovely tPF friend for coffee this morning, then picked up this little guy (purchased it online for store pickup).


----------



## rainneday

klynneann said:


> Met a lovely tPF friend for coffee this morning, then picked up this little guy (purchased it online for store pickup).



Fabulous combo! Congrats!

ETA! Is that rose gold?


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> Fabulous combo! Congrats!
> 
> ETA! Is that rose gold?



Thanks, rainneday!  Gosh, wouldn't that be something?!    No, I think it's the orange of the box and the lighting.  This picture shows the truer GHW color.  Maybe I should retake that picture lol.


----------



## rainneday

klynneann said:


> Thanks, rainneday!  Gosh, wouldn't that be something?!    No, I think it's the orange of the box and the lighting.  This picture shows the truer GHW color.  Maybe I should retake that picture lol.



Ahhh ok, I love the gold, yellow gold, rose gold, whatever  it's beautiful! 

If they have this style in RG though, I am in deep trouble.


----------



## lum709

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647



congrats, the pink is very bright


----------



## Kkho

R
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love love love my new blue atoll oasis sandals. This comes in the new soft Epsom. Now I need to get a bag in this gorgeous color to match!


----------



## Serva1

Leah said:


> Serva I have been waiting eagerly to see a photo of your wonderful new Barenia B25. I have such a big smile right now just looking at your beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your super UNIQUE and RARE beauty, dear!!!




Thank you dear Leah, you are such a sweet lady &#10084;&#65039;&#128516; I have been dreaming Barenia natural for over a year and I'm so happy I now have it. The size is also perfect, because it will not be an everyday bag. I even love the hw, although I normally go for phw. The gold is warm agains the caramel barenia colour. I like that we are equal in an H store, croc ladies have to queue too and even if I have the lifestyle I can never know if I'm offered a bag. Now I'm dreaming ostrich&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

GUCCIhoochie said:


> *Congrats on your stunning bag!*
> 
> I  Barenia - the smell is absolutely divine! Hoping this means there'll be more barenia :




Thank you GucciH &#128516; I hope there will be more barenia &#10084;&#65039; too, looking for a white horsehair charm...


----------



## OnlyloveH

klynneann said:


> Met a lovely tPF friend for coffee this morning, then picked up this little guy (purchased it online for store pickup).




Congrat! We are twin, this is one H clic I particularly &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## OnlyloveH

Kkho said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818420
> 
> 
> Love love love my new blue atoll oasis sandals. This comes in the new soft Epsom. Now I need to get a bag in this gorgeous color to match!




Wow! Such a calming color, great buy!


----------



## Miss Al

Kkho said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818420
> 
> 
> Love love love my new blue atoll oasis sandals. This comes in the new soft Epsom. Now I need to get a bag in this gorgeous color to match!



Wow! Blue atoll is a stunner! Congrats.


----------



## Hermes sisters

My latest H purchase - Medor


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Hermes sisters said:


> My latest H purchase - Medor


Such a classic watch. Congrats


----------



## klynneann

Kkho said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818420
> 
> 
> Love love love my new blue atoll oasis sandals. This comes in the new soft Epsom. Now I need to get a bag in this gorgeous color to match!



That is a GREAT color - enjoy!!


----------



## klynneann

OnlyloveH said:


> Congrat! We are twin, this is one H clic I particularly &#10084;&#65039;



Yay, twins!  Thank you, OnlyloveH!


----------



## LadyPearl

My first Hermes Bag - Picotin TGM in Taurillon Clemence (Plomb) with trim & handles in Veau Swift (Graphite). Also got a Carmen key ring in Rose Shocking to give the grey bag a pop of colour:


----------



## elleestbelle

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647




Oh wow, it is so beautiful! The color is so yummy!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

LadyPearl said:


> My first Hermes Bag - Picotin TGM in Taurillon Clemence (Plomb) with trim & handles in Veau Swift (Graphite). Also got a Carmen key ring in Rose Shocking to give the grey bag a pop of colour:
> 
> View attachment 2818672
> View attachment 2818673




I just saw your reveal. Congrats again!!!


----------



## LadyPearl

Thanks elleestbelle! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

LadyPearl said:


> My first Hermes Bag - Picotin TGM in Taurillon Clemence (Plomb) with trim & handles in Veau Swift (Graphite). Also got a Carmen key ring in Rose Shocking to give the grey bag a pop of colour:
> 
> View attachment 2818672
> View attachment 2818673




The Picotin is one of my favourites! Congrats, LadyPearl!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol


----------



## MSO13

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818763
> View attachment 2818764




Beautiful photos and collection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818763
> View attachment 2818764




Wowza, so gorgeous! Great collection, *CrackBerryCream*.


----------



## HfromT

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818763
> View attachment 2818764



Heavenly blues, *CrackBerryCream*... And I think turquoise in chevre is blue _perfection_!


----------



## catsinthebag

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818763
> View attachment 2818764



Ahh, I'm so jealous as I've been looking for a Calvi in a pop color in Chevre for so long. Congrats! Gorgeous collection of blues you have there -- what color is your Ulysse?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818763
> View attachment 2818764


Beautiful collection


----------



## rainneday

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818764



This picture is so beautiful!


----------



## ceci

Serva1 said:


> Thank you ceci &#10084;&#65039; Barenia is heavy, I think like clemence. I only have the B25 in Barenia and since it's a small size it doesn't feel heavy and you cannot carry too much. I think I could handle it in size 30 too.
> 
> Barenia is not " normal collection", I believe H makes these bags but my nearest H store doesn't  get Barenia, because it's rare. They suggested SO when I requested barenia but I declined, because I had a feeling I would get it somehow.




Lucky you that you get B25 in Barenia without SO. I am asking because I am hoping for my next B in 25cm. So far, I can handle my B30 in Clemence but when it's pretty empty inside LOL. I usually carry less anyway. I tried on a Barenia Convoyeur & IT IS VERY HEAVY! But it's a lot bigger than B25. That's why I'm asking. Thanks for your info!


----------



## ceci

Serva1 said:


> This scarf has a lot of good colours. Congrats!!!




Yes indeed. I can see it will actually match all my bags & clutches!! Thanks!



Fabfashion said:


> Congrats, ceci! Beautiful shawl. Sure it won't be your last. I got my first last Xmas and now I'm hooked.




Thanks! I'm afraid I have to agree. 



rainneday said:


> Beautiful. I love these colors, congrats!




Thanks! All the colors are just perfectly match all my basic outfits!



GUCCIhoochie said:


> Beautiful! Beware  the GM cashmeres are like potato chips you can't just have one




Oh dear!  Can it be lollipop instead?! Slow motion is what I should be especially this 2014! Did many major purchases already!



bagalogist said:


> Ceci, congrats on your first cashmere shawl.  It's beautiful. Did anyone warn u this is an equally slippery slope as H leather?
> 
> Brace yourself for the ride and enjoy!!




Glad I'm not into 90cm silk. Plus it's quite warm most of the year where I'm living now. So, I am pretty safe I guess?!  Thanks!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Hermes sisters said:


> My latest H purchase - Medor




One of my fav style! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rainneday said:


> Fabulous combo! Congrats!
> 
> ETA! Is that rose gold?



Clic Clacs don't come in rose gold dear.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes sisters said:


> My latest H purchase - Medor



Wow! This is soooo hawt dear!!! I need one with ghw.... hopfully this Spring....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818763
> View attachment 2818764



Darling this pic with all the blues is dreamy!!!! Lovely turqu calvi!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818420
> 
> 
> Love love love my new blue atoll oasis sandals. This comes in the new soft Epsom. Now I need to get a bag in this gorgeous color to match!



Oh geez These are super cute and the color is amazing!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

caffeinatedchoc said:


> My very first Kelly Cut in a very gorgeous Rose Tyrien with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817647



This. Is.  Love.


----------



## lovely64

Rocabar poncho in anthracite


----------



## klynneann

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818763
> View attachment 2818764


 
Love all these blues!


----------



## rainneday

Israeli_Flava said:


> Clic Clacs don't come in rose gold dear.



I thought that I vaguely remembered someone mentioned RG. I saw on their US site that it was an option for some of the bracelets, although none were available last night, and got excited!  I hope they do start to produce them...


----------



## rainneday

lovely64 said:


> Rocabar poncho in anthracite
> 
> View attachment 2819553



This whole picture, rug included, is so pretty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rainneday said:


> I thought that I vaguely remembered someone mentioned RG. I saw on their US site that it was an option for some of the bracelets, although none were available last night, and got excited!  I hope they do start to produce them...



Yes dear a lot of other bracelet options in RG but not clic clacs.


----------



## Winterbaby

lovely64 said:


> Rocabar poncho in anthracite
> 
> View attachment 2819553




So gorgeous!


----------



## lovely64

rainneday said:


> This whole picture, rug included, is so pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Winterbaby said:


> So gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, so gorgeous! Great collection, *CrackBerryCream*.






LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful collection





rainneday said:


> This picture is so beautiful!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling this pic with all the blues is dreamy!!!! Lovely turqu calvi!





klynneann said:


> Love all these blues!





catsinthebag said:


> Ahh, I'm so jealous as I've been looking for a Calvi in a pop color in Chevre for so long. Congrats! Gorgeous collection of blues you have there -- what color is your Ulysse?



Thanks everyone! 

The Ulysse is in Bleu de Galice, but I'm not sure if it's Togo or Clemence


----------



## rainneday

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes dear a lot of other bracelet options in RG but not clic clacs.



This is what I see when I go to the page for the H bracelets, but it shows RG as an option for all of the bracelets as far as I can tell, yet none of them are available. I hope they list some soon!


----------



## sassygee

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818763
> View attachment 2818764



*Absolutely lovely, enjoy your wonderful sea of blue.  I am sure a B be in your future soon!*


----------



## OhManolo

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818763
> View attachment 2818764



I love blues so this is a great pic to show H blues! Lovely!


----------



## OhManolo

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;



Fit for a queen -- perfectly gorgeous and very H! Enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## OhManolo

lovely64 said:


> Rocabar poncho in anthracite
> 
> View attachment 2819553



Gorgeous pairing! I am going to get the poncho in this CW to be your twin!


----------



## Chubbymoo

A little patience goes a long way. It's finally here! B35 Ghw togo


----------



## elleestbelle

Chubbymoo said:


> A little patience goes a long way. It's finally here! B35 Ghw togo




Congrats on your beautiful Birkin! I love the bag charm too!!!


----------



## Chubbymoo

elleestbelle said:


> Congrats on your beautiful Birkin! I love the bag charm too!!!



Thank you elleestbelle! Olga charm is discontinued soon. Grabbed it while I could


----------



## Ms Bunny

Chubbymoo said:


> A little patience goes a long way. It's finally here! B35 Ghw togo




Woo hoo!!!  It's beautiful. Congrats!  Worth the wait.


----------



## rainneday

Chubbymoo said:


> A little patience goes a long way. It's finally here! B35 Ghw togo



Wow! Beautiful! Congrats, Chubbymoo!


----------



## MASEML

I'm not sure where to post this, but for those who own a B, do you keep your lock dangling on the outside of the bag? I took the whole piece off in fear of 1. Scratching the lock and 2. The lock banging against the leather. How do you all wear your bag? With the lock or without?


----------



## Kitty S.

MASEML said:


> I'm not sure where to post this, but for those who own a B, do you keep your lock dangling on the outside of the bag? I took the whole piece off in fear of 1. Scratching the lock and 2. The lock banging against the leather. How do you all wear your bag? With the lock or without?




Without. I don't like anything dangling, so no charm either.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I bought a Bearn wallet in Electric blue at Hermes Heathrow Terminal 3. They also had 2 kelly wallets in Orange and Blue (chèvre leather) and also a long Constance wallet in Rouge Casaque Epsom!


----------



## Chloesam

Chubbymoo said:


> A little patience goes a long way. It's finally here! B35 Ghw togo


Gorgeous!  Congrats!  Love the charm too!


----------



## Chloesam

lovely64 said:


> Rocabar poncho in anthracite
> 
> View attachment 2819553


Gorgeous!  I want, I want!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Chloesam

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;


Congrats!  I love love love Berenia! She is Gorgeous!  I have a Kelly in Berenia and am hoping to score a Berenia B at FSH in January.


----------



## lovely64

OhManolo said:


> Gorgeous pairing! I am going to get the poncho in this CW to be your twin!




Thank you! Yes , great choice! This is so easy to match!


----------



## lovely64

Chloesam said:


> Gorgeous!  I want, I want!  Wear it in good health!




Thank you!!


----------



## lovely64

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2816887
> 
> My regal &#128081; Barenia B25 ghw &#10084;&#65039; arrived to the house and immediately found her place &#128516;




Amazing!!


----------



## MASEML

Natalie j said:


> I bought a Bearn wallet in Electric blue at Hermes Heathrow Terminal 3. They also had 2 kelly wallets in Orange and Blue (chèvre leather) and also a long Constance wallet in Rouge Casaque Epsom!



Congrats on your new wallet! By chance, do you remember how much the constance wallet was?


----------



## MASEML

Kitty S. said:


> Without. I don't like anything dangling, so no charm either.



Thanks!


----------



## tammywks

Ms Bunny said:


> Congrats on your scores!  Rose confetti is my favorite pink, I hope to own something in it one day. The twilly will look great on you!



Thanks so much, Ms Bunny. Hope you can get something in Rose Confetti soon.


----------



## HfromT

Chubbymoo said:


> A little patience goes a long way. It's finally here! B35 Ghw togo



A great classic, *Chubbymoo*...congratulations!!


----------



## Chubbymoo

Chloesam said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!  Love the charm too!



Thank you chloesam! Sorry about the plastic on the charms lol. I was struggling to pull them off and gave up.


----------



## Chubbymoo

HfromT said:


> A great classic, *Chubbymoo*...congratulations!!



Thanks Hftomt!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

MASEML said:


> Congrats on your new wallet! By chance, do you remember how much the constance wallet was?


Gosh, I didn't look because I wanted the short Constance wallet which they didn't have. Generally it would be around 17:/: cheaper tax free from the Regular retail price in London.


----------



## Leah

After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)

I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.

I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

Chubbymoo said:


> A little patience goes a long way. It's finally here! B35 Ghw togo




Congrats!!! That's my dream bag... One day we will be twins!


----------



## bagalogist

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.



Congrats on your beautiful and unique SO, Ostrich rouge vif, such a dreamy head turner. 

Thanks for sharing your joy with us. Enjoy !


----------



## MASEML

Natalie j said:


> Gosh, I didn't look because I wanted the short Constance wallet which they didn't have. Generally it would be around 17:/: cheaper tax free from the Regular retail price in London.



Oooh! Will have to take a look when I'm in t3 next month! Was wondering if they carried Constance wallets. Thanks!


----------



## MASEML

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.



Loooove!


----------



## purselover888

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.



So happy for you!  Congrats!!  How long did forever take?  I love this color!  Enjoy


----------



## periogirl28

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> Congrats  I am sure your ostrich is absolutely stunning IRL and a lovely colour. Good idea with the Twillies to protect the handles.


----------



## doves75

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.




What stunning bag Lwah!! Big congrats &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;.  I thought I read somewhere here in TPF that ostrich is kinda delicate and you really have to take care the bag. But one of the craftmans told me before that ostrich is very durable leather. &#128513;&#128563;&#128513;


----------



## doves75

Sorry about the stupid Autocorrect, I mean "Leah"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.



*Ohhhh I just love RV and in Ostrich too!!!! How long did it take?
Congrats dear Leah!!!!*


----------



## Leah

bagalogist said:


> Congrats on your beautiful and unique SO, Ostrich rouge vif, such a dreamy head turner.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your joy with us. Enjoy !



Thank you bagalogist, I think this will make a good spring/summer bag although I guess I can wear it in A/W to give some colour to my predominantly dark A/W wardrobe 

It's strange because I have lindy in rubis and this ostrich is so close to my lindy rubis in terms of colour, they look like sisters. 



MASEML said:


> Loooove!



Thanks MASEML 



purselover888 said:


> So happy for you!  Congrats!!  How long did forever take?  I love this color!  Enjoy



Hi Purselover888, this took almost two years! Lots of sourcing issues with ostrich leather as many of us are aware! 



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats  I am sure your ostrich is absolutely stunning IRL and a lovely colour. Good idea with the Twillies to protect the handles.



Hi Periogirl I have several H ostrich bags but most are on the fairly dark-ish side (Violine ostrich birkin was previously my lightest). I guess with the Rouge VIF I'll start trying twillies but I've never used them on my bags before. 



doves75 said:


> What stunning bag Lwah!! Big congrats &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.  I thought I read somewhere here in TPF that ostrich is kinda delicate and you really have to take care the bag. But one of the craftmans told me before that ostrich is very durable leather. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Hi Doves75, I think ostrich is the most durable H exotic by far. I've been caught in the rain and gotten very wet while carrying my H ostrich. This would have ruined most exotics but when my bag dried up, it was like nothing ever happened. Not a single mark. I love that ostrich doesn't get scratched either and it is so light to carry. 




Israeli_Flava said:


> *Ohhhh I just love RV and in Ostrich too!!!! How long did it take?
> Congrats dear Leah!!!!*



Hi Israeli_Flava, thank you! This took almost two years but I've previously waited 3 years for another SO so what's a 2 year wait.

 At the beginning of this year, I had 4 SO's pending. I obtained two in the past 2-3 months but will put in another one in the new year. I swear Hermes has a way of making us commit long-term, almost like marriage.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

> Hi Israeli_Flava, thank you! This took almost two years but I've previously waited 3 years for another SO so what's a 2 year wait.
> 
> At the beginning of this year, I had 4 SO's pending. I obtained two in the past 2-3 months but will put in another one in the new year. *I swear Hermes has a way of making us commit long-term, almost like marriage*.



Absolutely!!!! 
Do u think it took so long bc it was ostrich AND in rouge vif??? HTF skin plus the color is not common right now???
Can't wait to see the other SOs!!!


----------



## MSO13

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.




such a beautiful bag! enjoy it!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chubbymoo said:


> A little patience goes a long way. It's finally here! B35 Ghw togo



Can't go wrong with THAT combo! Congrats dear!


----------



## Suncatcher

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.


 


Wow *Leah*, an absolute stunner - and in 35 too - how rare!  This is so beautiful it defies description.  There was a thread today about Grail bags that got moved.  I'd have to say this would be one of them (35 birdie in a bold saturated colour).  Enjoy!


----------



## Leah

Israeli_Flava said:


> Absolutely!!!!
> Do u think it took so long bc it was ostrich AND in rouge vif??? HTF skin plus the color is not common right now???
> Can't wait to see the other SOs!!!



Hi! I think it was mostly due to the shortage of ostrich and the size. I had the option of choosing either 30 or 35 and opted for 35, and of course they said well it will take longer. Not sure I understand the logic of why an extra 5 cm means an extra year 



MrsOwen3 said:


> such a beautiful bag! enjoy it!!



MrsOwen, thank you! 



MrsJDS said:


> Wow *Leah*, an absolute stunner - and in 35 too - how rare!  This is so beautiful it defies description.  There was a thread today about Grail bags that got moved.  I'd have to say this would be one of them (35 birdie in a bold saturated colour).  Enjoy!



MrsJDS, how sweet, thanks! It's a lot more saturated than I expected and I really haven't decided if I should use it with the twillys or not. Oh the decisions we Hermes lovers spend hours analyzing and poring over


----------



## Suncatcher

Leah said:


> Hi! I think it was mostly due to the shortage of ostrich and the size. I had the option of choosing either 30 or 35 and opted for 35, and of course they said well it will take longer. Not sure I understand the logic of why an extra 5 cm means an extra year
> 
> 
> 
> MrsOwen, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsJDS, how sweet, thanks! It's a lot more saturated than I expected and I really haven't decided if I should use it with the twillys or not. Oh the decisions we Hermes lovers spend hours analyzing and poring over


 
I would use it with the Twillys to protect the handles from getting darker!  Plus I find the twillys give the bag some more interest (especially since in my case I never hang the lock off the bag).


----------



## MASEML

This site makes me itch for more things...ugh! Love everything!


----------



## Birdonce

Man, I want an ostrich B. If I ever get offered an SO, that will probably be it. Just deciding in color...


----------



## OhManolo

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.



It is so gorgeous! Congrats on your dreamy SO!!!


----------



## lum709

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.



congrats, a very rich red, plz do modeling pics


----------



## jyyanks

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.



Love the rich, red color and I've never seen an ostrich in red before.  Beautiful and unique!! Congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.




That's a lovely color indeed. Congrats!


----------



## ms piggy

Leah said:


> Hi Periogirl I have several H ostrich bags but most are on the fairly dark-ish side (Violine ostrich birkin was previously my lightest). I guess with the Rouge VIF I'll start trying twillies but I've never used them on my bags before.



Congrats on the lovely RV ostrich B, rare indeed to find one in a 35. May I enquire if you use twillies on your Violine too? I always do so with mine but at times prefer the 'naked' fuss free look and wonder if the handles would darken quickly.


----------



## joanneminnie

[MENTION=246314]Leah C[/MENTION]ongratulations!!! She is so beautiful!


----------



## Leah

OhManolo said:


> It is so gorgeous! Congrats on your dreamy SO!!!



OhManolo, thank you! 



lum709 said:


> congrats, a very rich red, plz do modeling pics



Thanks lum709! 



jyyanks said:


> Love the rich, red color and I've never seen an ostrich in red before.  Beautiful and unique!! Congrats!



Hi jyyanks, am usually more inclined towards neutrals but a bit of colour is a nice change 



Kitty S. said:


> That's a lovely color indeed. Congrats!



Thank you Kitty S!



ms piggy said:


> Congrats on the lovely RV ostrich B, rare indeed to find one in a 35. May I enquire if you use twillies on your Violine too? I always do so with mine but at times prefer the 'naked' fuss free look and wonder if the handles would darken quickly.



Hi ms piggy. I've never used twillies on any of my H bags before but this is a lighter ostrich than I'm used to so I'll see if I like the look of twillies. I've never really been into twillies.

My violine ostrich handles have never been wrapped in twillies and have darkened just a little bit but it kind of blends with the overall look of violine so it looks perfectly fine to me. And I use this bag like a workhorse! 

However, am not sure about Rouge VIF ostrich and how the handles will look later. How do your violine handles look?  I just took a photo of my violine in my child's room (which has brighter lighting), you can kind of see the handles here.  



joanneminnie said:


> [MENTION=246314]Leah C[/MENTION]ongratulations!!! She is so beautiful!



Thank you joanneminnie!


----------



## ms piggy

Leah said:


> Hi ms piggy. I've never used twillies on any of my H bags before but this is a lighter ostrich than I'm used to so I'll see if I like the look of twillies. I've never really been into twillies.
> 
> My violine ostrich handles have never been wrapped in twillies and have darkened just a little bit but it kind of blends with the overall look of violine so it looks perfectly fine to me. And I use this bag like a workhorse!
> 
> However, am not sure about Rouge VIF ostrich and how the handles will look later. How do your violine handles look?  I just took a photo of my violine in my child's room (which has brighter lighting), you can kind of see the handles here.



*Leah* that's a gorgeous violine 35! My violine has always been wrapped in twillies when in use and sadly I have not used her as often as I would like. The handles like the rest of the bag still look like new. I did find what I deemed the best twillies for it in a pair of purple dip dye twillies which mostly blend into the violine.


----------



## MSO13

Leah said:


> MrsOwen, thank you!



I don't love the look of twilly on exotics, I think the bags are so spectacular. I like Ms Piggy's suggestion of a tonal wrap that matches the color so they sort of disappear. Your bag is amazing and I think a busy twilly print would distract from that gorgeous skin. Just my two cents.


----------



## lalala555

CrackBerryCream said:


> My Calvi in turquoise chèvre, now I'm only missing a matching B lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2818763
> View attachment 2818764



Wow!! Gorgeous sea of blue!


----------



## Serva1

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.




Congrats Leah!!!!Such a beautiful ostrich &#10084;&#65039; and in 35! I love ostrich, it's my dreambag, now that I have a barenia. I would love to have a B30 in a beautiful blue or red ostrich ( even gray, gris T or. tabac camel would do, although I would love some colour). You bag looks absolutely stunning &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## lovely64

PdV mousseline


----------



## Chubbymoo

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Congrats!!! That's my dream bag... One day we will be twins!



Blonde!!! We sure will be! Hopefully soon for you !


----------



## MrH

What a surprise from my SA today &#128522;&#128522; I got twin Pom Pom &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MASEML

From St Barths on vacation!


----------



## Leah

MASEML said:


> From St Barths on vacation!



Beautiful pair MASEML!! Nothing better than coming back from a vacation with some new H goodies. Enjoy these beauties!!


----------



## Leah

MrsOwen3 said:


> I don't love the look of twilly on exotics, I think the bags are so spectacular. I like Ms Piggy's suggestion of a tonal wrap that matches the color so they sort of disappear. Your bag is amazing and I think a busy twilly print would distract from that gorgeous skin. Just my two cents.



I know what you mean!! I think all H exotics should be left "naked" LOL 



Serva1 said:


> Congrats Leah!!!!Such a beautiful ostrich &#10084;&#65039; and in 35! I love ostrich, it's my dreambag, now that I have a barenia. I would love to have a B30 in a beautiful blue or red ostrich ( even gray, gris T or. tabac camel would do, although I would love some colour). You bag looks absolutely stunning &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you dear Serva1. I predict (with much confidence) that you will eventually get your dream H ostrich bag in the near future...Mark my word  



joanneminnie said:


> [MENTION=246314]Leah C[/MENTION]ongratulations!!! She is so beautiful!



Thank you Joanneminnie


----------



## MASEML

Leah said:


> Beautiful pair MASEML!! Nothing better than coming back from a vacation with some new H goodies. Enjoy these beauties!!



Thank you Leah! My jaw is still on the floor after seeing your SO. And the twillies go so well with it! I'm planning to shop for twillies tomor - hope to find something that matches as well as yours does.


----------



## MASEML

MrH said:


> What a surprise from my SA today &#128522;&#128522; I got twin Pom Pom &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822160



Oooh I was contemplating getting that too. Very pretty!


----------



## HPassion

MASEML said:


> From St Barths on vacation!



Those are gorgeous! Exactly what i have on my wishlist!


----------



## MASEML

Thanks! I'm so thrilled to have these beauties!


----------



## lum709

MASEML said:


> From St Barths on vacation!



both r wonderful, congrats


----------



## Lovehermes89

MASEML said:


> From St Barths on vacation!



WOW what a score! Congratulation and enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.




Stunning!  Congrats Leah!  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Ms Bunny

MASEML said:


> From St Barths on vacation!




Now that's how you do a vacation!  Congrats maseml, your bags are lovely and in such great colors. Very exciting!


----------



## Nahreen

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.



Congratulations to a stunning bag. I agree with your SA about the twilly. I have orange ostrich wallet that is 8 years old and parts have gotten darker. On one hand a wallet is handled more brutally than a bag.


----------



## Leah

Ms Bunny said:


> Stunning!  Congrats Leah!  Gorgeous bag!



Thanks Ms Bunny 



Nahreen said:


> Congratulations to a stunning bag. I agree with your SA about the twilly. I have orange ostrich wallet that is 8 years old and parts have gotten darker. On one hand a wallet is handled more brutally than a bag.



Nahreen, thanks! I don't mind a little bit of darkening on ostrich but I'm used to darker ostrich where a bit of darkening looks perfectly fine.


----------



## Nahreen

Leah said:


> Thanks Ms Bunny
> 
> 
> 
> Nahreen, thanks! I don't mind a little bit of darkening on ostrich but I'm used to darker ostrich where a bit of darkening looks perfectly fine.



Mine is orange so it is more likely to show more than darker ostrich colours.


----------



## klynneann

Leah, what a gorgeous violine ostrich! Use it in the best of health!


----------



## Leah

klynneann said:


> Leah, what a gorgeous violine ostrich! Use it in the best of health!



Hi Klynneann thank you but that violine ostrich is several years old  and yes I have really gotten A LOT of use out of this bag! It's been a real workhorse!

I posted it to show ms piggy the handles


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> After what feels like forever, I finally got one of my SO's - a 35 Rouge VIF ostrich birkin. I was surprised to see the colour being so saturated and deep. It's a colour that's difficult to capture in photos. It definitely has underlying tones of dark pink (I thought it would have orange undertones but mine doesn't have a tinge of orange even under different lights.)
> 
> I LOVE ostrich skin - it is light, super durable, weather and rain proof and incredibly low maintenance.
> 
> I took two photos one with the regular light and one with a flash. I never use twillies on my bags but my SA suggested I use twillies for this one because the only downside of ostrich skin is that the handles can easily darken unless protected.



*Leah*, red is one of my favorite colors and your *B35 birdie* is just delicious! Major congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> From St Barths on vacation!



Beautiful jige and B, *MASEML*. Lovely colors, a neutral and a pop of BE ~ just gorgeous!


----------



## Serva1

Leah said:


> Thank you dear Serva1. I predict (with much confidence) that you will eventually get your dream H ostrich bag in the near future...Mark my word /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you for your support Leah  There is no H store in my country so I guess I will be taking a 3hrs flight many times next year to Paris  Going there i Jan and P is always fun. I will ask for a birdie 10 times on separate trips to P before I will give up.
> 
> In the mean time I will enjoy looking at other tPFs' birdies


----------



## lovely64

PdV black cashmere shawl! I think both the mousseline and cashmere will arrive tomorrow so I will post pictures then


----------



## Serva1

PdV is a beautiful design, will be fun to see how you combine them with outfits and bags. Congrats lovely &#128516;


----------



## Roku

My new to me rouge vif 35cm fjord Birkin from the lovely Gill (cheapfrillsnorth on ebay). Second purchase from this super professional and friendly seller. I am so in love I couldn't stop taking pics.


----------



## Leah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Leah*, red is one of my favorite colors and your *B35 birdie* is just delicious! Major congrats and enjoy!!



Thank you VigeeLeBrun, for as always, your very kind comments 



Roku said:


> My new to me rouge vif 35cm fjord Birkin from the lovely Gill (cheapfrillsnorth on ebay). Second purchase from this super professional and friendly seller. I am so in love I couldn't stop taking pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822824



I just got a new Rouge VIF bag myself so I can understand the love you are feeling 
You captured the colour sooo well in your photo - it's so hard to get a good picture of this colour! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## shopperholicGP

Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## joanneminnie

shopperholicGP said:


> View attachment 2822829
> 
> 
> Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;




Beautiful!!! I want s ghilles so bad now &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Leah

shopperholicGP said:


> View attachment 2822829
> 
> 
> Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;



What an absolutely beautiful bag!!!


----------



## shopperholicGP

Thanks Jonnaminie n Leah 




See .. Very similar colour , n same size .I wanted a 32 or 28 .But this lastest treatmented texture... Therefor I bought it.


----------



## Roku

shopperholicGP said:


> View attachment 2822829
> 
> 
> Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;



Wow I love this - so beautiful! 



Leah said:


> I just got a new Rouge VIF bag myself so I can understand the love you are feeling
> You captured the colour sooo well in your photo - it's so hard to get a good picture of this colour! Enjoy your new bag!



Thanks! 
Just checked out your Rouge VIF ostrich Birkin - so stunning! You are right that it's a hard color to capture. I can't imagine how beautiful your bag must be in person!


----------



## Leah

shopperholicGP said:


> Thanks Jonnaminie n Leah
> 
> View attachment 2822845
> 
> 
> See .. Very similar colour , n same size .I wanted a 32 or 28 .But this lastest treatmented texture... Therefor I bought it.



Oh yes you're right they are indeed very very similar. 

Curious why you decided to get the 2nd one (as lovely as the bag is)?


----------



## shopperholicGP

Impulsive shopping behavior &#55357;&#56859;&#55357;&#56859;.  Too good not to let go , I love gillies a lot , since it's not so often to see.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

shopperholicGP said:


> View attachment 2822829
> 
> 
> Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;



What a beautiful textured Ghillies, special congrats!


----------



## doves75

Roku said:


> My new to me rouge vif 35cm fjord Birkin from the lovely Gill (cheapfrillsnorth on ebay). Second purchase from this super professional and friendly seller. I am so in love I couldn't stop taking pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822824



Such a pretty bag!! Congrats &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



shopperholicGP said:


> View attachment 2822829
> 
> 
> Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;




It's hard to say no to a reg B/K let alone a Ghillies. &#128522;&#128522;. Beautiful bag!! Is this the Grain d'H leather bag? &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## shopperholicGP

doves75 said:


> Such a pretty bag!! Congrats &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to say no to a reg B/K let alone a Ghillies. &#128522;&#128522;. Beautiful bag!! Is this the Grain d'H leather bag? &#128077;&#128077;





Ya , too hard to refuse ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

shopperholicGP said:


> Thanks Jonnaminie n Leah
> 
> View attachment 2822845
> 
> 
> See .. Very similar colour , n same size .I wanted a 32 or 28 .But this lastest treatmented texture... Therefor I bought it..



Love the argile/etoupe K Ghillies very much and I have the same one ~ twins with you. The textured Ghillies is very similar but pretty, too. Let us know what you decide to do ~ sell it or keep it!


----------



## rosewang924

Dogon Recto-Verso in Prune Evercolor.  I really like the color, depending on the lighting, it can look like brown or dark purple.


----------



## doves75

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2823177
> View attachment 2823178
> 
> 
> Dogon Recto-Verso in Prune Evercolor.  I really like the color, depending on the lighting, it can look like brown or dark purple.




Thanks for posting the pic rosewang924! Prune is a nice color and I heard the evercolor leather is very soft. Congrats, enjoy your new wallet &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## elleestbelle

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2823177
> View attachment 2823178
> 
> 
> Dogon Recto-Verso in Prune Evercolor.  I really like the color, depending on the lighting, it can look like brown or dark purple.




Now I know what is in the box! Congrats! That really is a beautiful color


----------



## elleestbelle

shopperholicGP said:


> View attachment 2822829
> 
> 
> Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;







shopperholicGP said:


> Thanks Jonnaminie n Leah
> 
> View attachment 2822845
> 
> 
> See .. Very similar colour , n same size .I wanted a 32 or 28 .But this lastest treatmented texture... Therefor I bought it.




Oh my word...simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## panthere55

My latest: medor 23 in blue sapphire! It's my first medor. I was hoping for black one but since they are so rare I just decided to take this one. I am kinda impatient haha


----------



## Birdonce

panthere55 said:


> My latest: medor 23 in blue sapphire! It's my first medor. I was hoping for black one but since they are so rare I just decided to take this one. I am kinda impatient haha



Love your medor! Blue is gorgeous - has a little more interest than black but still wearable with everything


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2823177
> View attachment 2823178
> 
> 
> Dogon Recto-Verso in Prune Evercolor.  I really like the color, depending on the lighting, it can look like brown or dark purple.



I love it *rosewang*.  It is very pretty !! and love the Evercalf leather.  Good choice !! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MASEML

Not sure if this is the right thread, I bought a couple of twillies tonight to wrap around the handles of my new B. I've never really been a twillies or silk scarf person (gasp), and while I thought, at the time of purchase, that it is a good idea to have twillies (to protect the handles), I know I won't wear the B with twillies. I'm planning to return them tomorrow or Saturday. 

Should I, return them to the location I purchased them from (where my SA is)? If that's the etiquette, this means going out of my way to get there and taking time off work during the week to travel there. Theis location isn't open on the weekends. Whereas, if I go to a different location on Saturday, I can go whenever I want to, and not feel pressed for time. 

Thanks in advance for your comments!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

panthere55 said:


> My latest: medor 23 in blue sapphire! It's my first medor. I was hoping for black one but since they are so rare I just decided to take this one. I am kinda impatient haha


Love this Medor


----------



## lipeach21

Love the Medor! I regret returning my pink one bc I needed something w handles.


----------



## Chloesam

shopperholicGP said:


> View attachment 2822829
> 
> 
> Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


Love this Kelly!  What is the color please? Congratulations!


----------



## Chloesam

MASEML said:


> From St Barths on vacation!



What a fabulous way to vacation MASEML!  Love them both!  Good choices!


----------



## lovehermeswi

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...


haha, we are twins!


----------



## MASEML

Chloesam said:


> What a fabulous way to vacation MASEML!  Love them both!  Good choices!



Thanks chloesam!


----------



## shopperholicGP

Chloesam said:


> Love this Kelly!  What is the color please? Congratulations!




It's a cream colour . Not off write. I wish I have this before I use the 2 tone one &#128539;


----------



## panthere55

Oh completely forgot to post! Bought this bearn wallet in blue paeon about 2 weeks ago. It's a different style that regular bearn...


----------



## panthere55

Birdonce said:


> Love your medor! Blue is gorgeous - has a little more interest than black but still wearable with everything


 


LOUKPEACH said:


> Love this Medor


 


lipeach21 said:


> Love the Medor! I regret returning my pink one bc I needed something w handles.




Thank you everyone! Lipeach, hopefully you will get another chance at getting it soon!


----------



## panthere55

Roku said:


> My new to me rouge vif 35cm fjord Birkin from the lovely Gill (cheapfrillsnorth on ebay). Second purchase from this super professional and friendly seller. I am so in love I couldn't stop taking pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822824


 


shopperholicGP said:


> View attachment 2822829
> 
> 
> Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;




Beautiful bags girls!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Chloesam said:


> Love this Kelly!  What is the color please? Congratulations!





shopperholicGP said:


> It's a cream colour . Not off write. I wish I have this before I use the 2 tone one &#128539;



Your swift/grain d'H Kelly is Argile colour shopperholicGP. Very pretty.


----------



## bags to die for

panthere55 said:


> My latest: medor 23 in blue sapphire! It's my first medor. I was hoping for black one but since they are so rare I just decided to take this one. I am kinda impatient haha



Your bag is gorgeous!  Can you tell me what leather it is? It really looks like boxcalf!


----------



## klynneann

shopperholicGP said:


> View attachment 2822829
> 
> 
> Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;





shopperholicGP said:


> Thanks Jonnaminie n Leah
> 
> View attachment 2822845
> 
> 
> See .. Very similar colour , n same size .I wanted a 32 or 28 .But this lastest treatmented texture... Therefor I bought it.



Oh my gosh, I can't decide which one I like more - they are both gorgeous!  The two-tone one is the one I've always had in the back of my head as my HG...  sigh.


----------



## bagidiotic

panthere55 said:


> Oh completely forgot to post! Bought this bearn wallet in blue paeon about 2 weeks ago. It's a different style that regular bearn...



Yes beautiful 
Tri fold is user friendly


----------



## bagidiotic

panthere55 said:


> My latest: medor 23 in blue sapphire! It's my first medor. I was hoping for black one but since they are so rare I just decided to take this one. I am kinda impatient haha


Bs is gorgeous 
More interesting  than  black too common 
Congrats


----------



## Kkho

shopperholicGP said:


> View attachment 2822829
> 
> 
> Bought this Kelly gillies 35 with new texture without 2nd though &#128539;, but I just had a 2 tone gillies 35 very similar colour &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;




Lovely !!!


----------



## shopperholicGP

klynneann said:


> Oh my gosh, I can't decide which one I like more - they are both gorgeous!  The two-tone one is the one I've always had in the back of my head as my HG...  sigh.




Sometimes I feel like too much colour at the same time , while wear multi colour dress &#128539;


----------



## QueenOfReal

Well I am waiting for my first ever scarf to arrive, it is a classic, La Promenade de Longchamps. Anxious to have it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MASEML said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, I bought a couple of twillies tonight to wrap around the handles of my new B. I've never really been a twillies or silk scarf person (gasp), and while I thought, at the time of purchase, that it is a good idea to have twillies (to protect the handles), I know I won't wear the B with twillies. I'm planning to return them tomorrow or Saturday.
> 
> Should I, return them to the location I purchased them from (where my SA is)? If that's the etiquette, this means going out of my way to get there and taking time off work during the week to travel there. Theis location isn't open on the weekends. Whereas, if I go to a different location on Saturday, I can go whenever I want to, and not feel pressed for time.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments!



Go wherever. It's just twillies and u will get a credit. No biggie imo. If u were expecting to exchange for something else, go to your SA.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QueenOfReal said:


> Well I am waiting for my first ever scarf to arrive, it is a classic, La Promenade de Longchamps. Anxious to have it!



How exciting!!! Do show us when it arrives!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

shopperholicGP said:


> Sometimes I feel like too much colour at the same time , while wear multi colour dress &#55357;&#56859;



I understand completely! I prefer the single colors so I'd take both if I could too!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> Oh completely forgot to post! Bought this bearn wallet in blue paeon about 2 weeks ago. It's a different style that regular bearn...



This is gorgeous!!! I really need this style bearn!!!! BP is so gorgy too dear huge congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> My latest: medor 23 in blue sapphire! It's my first medor. I was hoping for black one but since they are so rare I just decided to take this one. I am kinda impatient haha



Look at herrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Roku said:


> My new to me rouge vif 35cm fjord Birkin from the lovely Gill (cheapfrillsnorth on ebay). Second purchase from this super professional and friendly seller. I am so in love I couldn't stop taking pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822824



Stunning RV B darling!!! Congrats!!! 
Gill is the best!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MASEML said:


> From St Barths on vacation!



Holy smokes!!! What a great vacation treat!!! Is that a B30???? I'd die (in a good way)! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Serva1

MASEML said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, I bought a couple of twillies tonight to wrap around the handles of my new B. I've never really been a twillies or silk scarf person (gasp), and while I thought, at the time of purchase, that it is a good idea to have twillies (to protect the handles), I know I won't wear the B with twillies. I'm planning to return them tomorrow or Saturday.
> 
> Should I, return them to the location I purchased them from (where my SA is)? If that's the etiquette, this means going out of my way to get there and taking time off work during the week to travel there. Theis location isn't open on the weekends. Whereas, if I go to a different location on Saturday, I can go whenever I want to, and not feel pressed for time.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments!




I believe any H store will do as long as you have the receipt &#128516;


----------



## shopperholicGP

Israeli_Flava said:


> I understand completely! I prefer the single colors so I'd take both if I could too!  Congrats!!!!




Ya... Woman ... We bad  
U looking for a croc CDC ? I m not familiar with the short code on ur profile ...


----------



## barbie444

My Beautiful Taupe Birkin, that I picked up on FSH on Monday.


----------



## bagalogist

Congratulations on your tri fold Bearn wallet. I prefer the tri fold Bearn because it has more card slots. Enjoy your beautiful wallet.


----------



## MASEML

Serva1 said:


> I believe any H store will do as long as you have the receipt &#128516;



Thanks Serva!


----------



## periogirl28

panthere55 said:


> My latest: medor 23 in blue sapphire! It's my first medor. I was hoping for black one but since they are so rare I just decided to take this one. I am kinda impatient haha



Stunning!


----------



## MASEML

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy smokes!!! What a great vacation treat!!! Is that a B30???? I'd die (in a good way)! Congrats!!!!



Thank you! It is a b30. .  I couldn't believe how lucky I was...


----------



## TenaciousB

Last one peeps....want to see the inside &#128521;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> Oh completely forgot to post! Bought this bearn wallet in blue paeon about 2 weeks ago. It's a different style that regular bearn...



*panthere*, love your new bearn wallet! Would be much more practical for me than the regular bearn. Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

Cashmere PdV and PdV mousseline shawls .


----------



## lovely64

Forgot these!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

shopperholicGP said:


> Ya... Woman ... We bad
> U looking for a croc CDC ? I m not familiar with the short code on ur profile ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823525
> View attachment 2823526



Yes, I'm looking forr Blue Izmir gator GHW and Pelouse (old color) gator ghw.... I prefer small scales on my CDCs. For example, your amethyst has large scales. 

Congrats on your CDC and Kelly Xtreme!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

barbie444 said:


> My Beautiful Taupe Birkin, that I picked up on FSH on Monday.



Wow taupe is definitely darker than etoupe. How special from FSH! Love it!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Winterbaby

barbie444 said:


> My Beautiful Taupe Birkin, that I picked up on FSH on Monday.


i love.


----------



## mygoodies

panthere55 said:


> My latest: medor 23 in blue sapphire! It's my first medor. I was hoping for black one but since they are so rare I just decided to take this one. I am kinda impatient haha




This is my dream color for my first B....sigh...its GORRRRGGGG!!!


----------



## doves75

TenaciousB said:


> Last one peeps....want to see the inside &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823595




Omg...omg..!!!! I want to see your SO Black B/K please &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;. Open the box and share with us TenaciousB. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## bagidiotic

TenaciousB said:


> Last one peeps....want to see the inside &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823595



Omg
Its a so black
Pls show us


----------



## HfromT

barbie444 said:


> My Beautiful Taupe Birkin, that I picked up on FSH on Monday.



What an incredibly beautiful color,* barbie444*!!!  You must have been over-the-moon thrilled when they brought this gem out from the back!  I have a few bags in etoupe, and one in etain (both of which I love), but I would love to see this color in real life.  Congratulations, and I hope you had a great time in Paris!


----------



## shopperholicGP

TenaciousB said:


> Last one peeps....want to see the inside &#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823595




Wow so envy ... What did u order ? B or k ?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TenaciousB said:


> Last one peeps....want to see the inside &#55357;&#56841;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823595



SO black is BACK baby! SHOW


----------



## TenaciousB

doves75 said:


> Omg...omg..!!!! I want to see your SO Black B/K please &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;. Open the box and share with us TenaciousB. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;







bagidiotic said:


> Omg
> Its a so black
> Pls show us







shopperholicGP said:


> Wow so envy ... What did u order ? B or k ?







Israeli_Flava said:


> SO black is BACK baby! SHOW




My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;


----------



## MSO13

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994



Oh my god!  

This is so stunning TenaciousB, a million congratulations on your So Black! Wear it in the best of health. This has now become a grail for me.


----------



## Birdonce

lovely64 said:


> Forgot these!
> 
> View attachment 2823611
> 
> View attachment 2823612



My goodness, that is gorgeous tied. I love the colors against the black background. 



TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994


----------



## lovely64

Birdonce said:


> My goodness, that is gorgeous tied. I love the colors against the black background.




Thank you! It is the "Kat" knot.


----------



## HfromT

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994



Amazing TenaciousB!! I had a So Black Birkin but sold it. They really are very special bags


----------



## TenaciousB

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh my god!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so stunning TenaciousB, a million congratulations on your So Black! Wear it in the best of health. This has now become a grail for me.







Birdonce said:


> My goodness, that is gorgeous tied. I love the colors against the black background.







HfromT said:


> Amazing TenaciousB!! I had a So Black Birkin but sold it. They really are very special bags




Thank u MrsOwen, Birdonce and HfromT, I always wanted a black box kelly. But to finally find one in so black I just can't pass the opportunity. A bit big for the current small bag trend but it's so black... HfromT I dont know how you can part from your so black B. I will try to see how my so black rodeo and my black duo carmen sits on this K.


----------



## slongson

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## HfromT

TenaciousB said:


> Thank u MrsOwen, Birdonce and HfromT, I always wanted a black box kelly. But to finally find one in so black I just can't pass the opportunity. A bit big for the current small bag trend but it's so black... HfromT I dont know how you can part from your so black B. I will try to see how my so black rodeo and my black duo carmen sits on this K.



So happy you got your dream bag, TenaciousB, and your black rodeo and carmen should look great with it!


----------



## audreylita

A 32 mm vert titien matte alligator belt with a permabrass femme chaine d'ancre buckle.   I've been wanting an alligator belt for ages.  Saw this one in the display case.  

The color had me at hello.


----------



## bagidiotic

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994



Holly  grail 
Super  congrats 
Black beauty


----------



## jyyanks

shopperholicGP said:


> Ya... Woman ... We bad
> U looking for a croc CDC ? I m not familiar with the short code on ur profile ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823525
> View attachment 2823526



Wow - such eye candy!!!  Talk about croc bling! Congrats!



barbie444 said:


> My Beautiful Taupe Birkin, that I picked up on FSH on Monday.



So beautiful! What a find - this is a nice color!


----------



## jyyanks

lovely64 said:


> Cashmere PdV and PdV mousseline shawls .
> 
> View attachment 2823610





lovely64 said:


> Forgot these!
> 
> View attachment 2823611
> 
> View attachment 2823612



WOW!!!  Thank you for posting these.  I have my eye on this pdv color way but couldn't find it in store.  Your pics confirm that I must get one. Can you post a mod pic?  It is truly stunning.  I dream of having our closet - your taste is impeccable!



TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994



Congrats on your SO.  It looks so buttery and rich and elegant.  So happy for you!


----------



## Leah

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994



One of my favourite Hermes bags EVER!! Fabulous new purchase and please show us more photos of this gorgeous beauty!


----------



## lum709

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994



shes stunning


----------



## lum709

shopperholicGP said:


> Ya... Woman ... We bad
> U looking for a croc CDC ? I m not familiar with the short code on ur profile ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823525
> View attachment 2823526




drooling over the cdc


----------



## klynneann

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994



O.M.G.     WOW!!!!


----------



## klynneann

barbie444 said:


> My Beautiful Taupe Birkin, that I picked up on FSH on Monday.



Ohhh. This is beautiful.  What a wonderful color!  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

lovely64 said:


> Forgot these!
> 
> View attachment 2823611
> 
> View attachment 2823612



I love the colors on the PdV - beautiful!!


----------



## klynneann

Just a little something - my new-to-me and first leather H bracelet, rouge H Kelly Double Tour:


----------



## DizzyFairy

My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...


----------



## LavenderIce

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...



She's a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...


 
Congratulations!


----------



## panthere55

bagalogist said:


> Congratulations on your tri fold Bearn wallet. I prefer the tri fold Bearn because it has more card slots. Enjoy your beautiful wallet.


 


periogirl28 said:


> Stunning!


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *panthere*, love your new bearn wallet! Would be much more practical for me than the regular bearn. Congrats!


 


bags to die for said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!  Can you tell me what leather it is? It really looks like boxcalf!


 


bagidiotic said:


> Yes beautiful
> Tri fold is user friendly


 


bagidiotic said:


> Bs is gorgeous
> More interesting  than  black too common
> Congrats


 


Thank you everyone!!!! Yes this tri fold bearn is definitely more user friendly. "bags to die for" it is box calf


----------



## panthere55

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994




That is unbelievably beautiful! What a great find!


----------



## rainneday

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...



Just beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

klynneann said:


> I love the colors on the PdV - beautiful!!




Thank you!


----------



## Serva1

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994




Stunning!!!&#128525;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994



*TenaciousB*, what an elegant and rare beauty! My BFF is twins with you and I love this SO Black K35 ~ major congrats and enjoy!


----------



## surfchick

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...



Great find! Love the color!


----------



## jyyanks

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...


It's on my dream list as well.    Congrats - it's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Birdonce

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...



Cute little charm! Where did you get that?


----------



## Birdonce

klynneann said:


> Just a little something - my new-to-me and first leather H bracelet, rouge H Kelly Double Tour:



Oooh, I love it! Perfect color combo. That is on my list for my first leather bracelet


----------



## DizzyFairy

LavenderIce said:


> She's a beauty!  Congrats!





panthere55 said:


> Congratulations!





rainneday said:


> Just beautiful! Congrats!





surfchick said:


> Great find! Love the color!





jyyanks said:


> It's on my dream list as well.    Congrats - it's gorgeous!!!!



Thank you all... 



Birdonce said:


> Cute little charm! Where did you get that?


Thanks.. It's laudree key ring charm.. I got it as a present...


----------



## klynneann

Birdonce said:


> Oooh, I love it! Perfect color combo. That is on my list for my first leather bracelet



Thanks, Birdonce.


----------



## klynneann

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Suzie

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...



Gorgeous, I adore vintage Kelly's.


----------



## Fabfashion

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...


Beautiful Kelly, DizzyFairy! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

klynneann said:


> Just a little something - my new-to-me and first leather H bracelet, rouge H Kelly Double Tour:


Looks great on you, klynneann!


----------



## Fabfashion

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994


OMG! So Kelly, So Black, So Gorgeous! Congratulations, TenaciousB!


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Forgot these!
> 
> View attachment 2823611
> 
> View attachment 2823612


Love the black PdV on you, Lovely64! What is the pattern of the second one (a moussie?)? It's very pretty.


----------



## klynneann

Fabfashion said:


> Looks great on you, klynneann!



Thank you, Fabfashion!!


----------



## Leah

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...



Beautiful! Look at that gorgeous patina!


----------



## Dupsy

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994


----------



## Dupsy

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...



So happy for you Been thinking recently of box 28, but haven't found one I like


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> Love the black PdV on you, Lovely64! What is the pattern of the second one (a moussie?)? It's very pretty.




Thank you dear! The mousseline is also PdV!


----------



## elleestbelle

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...




Gorgeous Kelly! Such a beautiful classic ! Love your Laduree macaron charm too! I have one, just in a different color


----------



## Nahreen

lovely64 said:


> Forgot these!
> 
> View attachment 2823611
> 
> View attachment 2823612



Gorgous.


----------



## lovely64

Nahreen said:


> Gorgous.




Thank you!


----------



## Nahreen

lovely64 said:


> Thank you!



I particularly loved the top one. What size is it?


----------



## marbella8

DizzyFairy said:


> My vintage Kelly 28...  and has been on my dream list for a long long time ...



What a beauty! Congrats 
I have been contemplating a vintage 28, how is it in practicality? I never overstuff my 32, but feel a 28 would be easier as a casual-everyday bag as it would be lighter? Thanks


----------



## lovely64

Nahreen said:


> Gorgous.




Thank you !


----------



## lovely64

Nahreen said:


> I particularly loved the top one. What size is it?




It is the cashmere/silk GM size shawl.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous, I adore vintage Kelly's.





Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful Kelly, DizzyFairy! Congrats!





Leah said:


> Beautiful! Look at that gorgeous patina!





Dupsy said:


> So happy for you Been thinking recently of box 28, but haven't found one I like





elleestbelle said:


> Gorgeous Kelly! Such a beautiful classic ! Love your Laduree macaron charm too! I have one, just in a different color



Thank you ! It has been a long journey in searching for a rouge retourne in a size I prefer..



marbella8 said:


> What a beauty! Congrats
> I have been contemplating a vintage 28, how is it in practicality? I never overstuff my 32, but feel a 28 would be easier as a casual-everyday bag as it would be lighter? Thanks


Hi Marbella, I haven't used my 28 yet. I chose a 28 because I am actually tiny in height (5ft) and I wanted a bag to match my height. I have a vintage ferragamo Katia in same size as kelly 28 and it fits my lunch box, wallet, phone and keys.. So it fits my everyday needs, HTH..


----------



## DizzyFairy

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks klynneann...


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Thank you dear! The mousseline is also PdV!


No wonder it's so pretty. Didn't know it also comes in mousseline. I'm in BIG trouble!


----------



## ermottina

bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure


----------



## kmb2476

I'm new to TPF and thought I would share that I just purchased the Clic H PM in Silver/Black and LOVE it. I wear it everyday! I had a hard time deciding between silver or gold, but I'm glad that I chose the silver!


----------



## Birdonce

ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure



Love the matte finish. Beautiful color


----------



## At888

I bought Kelly 28 Blue Paradise in phw in clemence, RC kd and carmen bag charm.


----------



## At888

Here are pics


----------



## MASEML

Omg so many goodies, in time for xmas!

Beautiful kelly and constance


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure



Gorgeous Constance Cartable in a great color and leather! Congrats, *ermottina*! Love it.


----------



## Virginiamb

Just arrived today!  Hermes Evelyne PM III in black!  Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Virginiamb said:


> Just arrived today!  Hermes Evelyne PM III in black!  Merry Christmas to me!
> View attachment 2827185



Beautiful evie, and great for a casual outfit, *Virginiamb*.


----------



## jyyanks

ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure


So glad you moved forward with this.  It's stunning - congrats!


----------



## Leah

ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure





At888 said:


> Here are pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827063
> View attachment 2827064





Virginiamb said:


> Just arrived today!  Hermes Evelyne PM III in black!  Merry Christmas to me!
> View attachment 2827185



ALL beautiful bags!! Well done ladies!


----------



## lum709

ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure



luv the constance....


----------



## panthere55

At888 said:


> Here are pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827063
> View attachment 2827064


 


Gorgeous color! I love it!




Virginiamb said:


> Just arrived today!  Hermes Evelyne PM III in black!  Merry Christmas to me!
> View attachment 2827185




Congrats! Its a great every day bag and will last you forever!


----------



## Beautybirdlee

long time waiting for cdc medor clutch!!
i love to share with you~


----------



## patQ

ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure



OMG I've been dreaming for a Cartable forever!Congrats!


----------



## Leah

Beautybirdlee said:


> long time waiting for cdc medor clutch!!
> i love to share with you~



WOW!! Beautiful medor clutch - LOOVE the colour!!


----------



## Beautybirdlee

Leah said:


> WOW!! Beautiful medor clutch - LOOVE the colour!!



Thank you Leah !


----------



## Saifu87

Beautybirdlee said:


> long time waiting for cdc medor clutch!!
> i love to share with you~



Gorgeous! I love that color for fall/winter.


----------



## panthere55

Beautybirdlee said:


> long time waiting for cdc medor clutch!!
> i love to share with you~



Congrats!! Great color!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Just bought two pairs of twilly


----------



## south-of-france

Kelly 28 in great, jet black & glossy condition &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

south-of-france said:


> Kelly 28 in great, jet black & glossy condition &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827961
> View attachment 2827962
> View attachment 2827963


 


Wow awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## TankerToad

New medor watch 
Hohoho


----------



## TankerToad

Just crazy about this !


----------



## Fabfashion

ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure


She's stunning! Congrats! Mod pic pretty please. I've been thinking of a Constance but have only seen a mini one IRL.


----------



## Fabfashion

kmb2476 said:


> I'm new to TPF and thought I would share that I just purchased the Clic H PM in Silver/Black and LOVE it. I wear it everyday! I had a hard time deciding between silver or gold, but I'm glad that I chose the silver!


Congratulations, kmb2476! You can always get gold next time.


----------



## Fabfashion

At888 said:


> Here are pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827063
> View attachment 2827064


Beautiful blue Kelly, At888! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

Virginiamb said:


> Just arrived today!  Hermes Evelyne PM III in black!  Merry Christmas to me!
> View attachment 2827185


Congrats, Virginiamb! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## Fabfashion

Beautybirdlee said:


> long time waiting for cdc medor clutch!!
> i love to share with you~


Beautiful clutch, Beautybirdlee. What color red is it?


----------



## Fabfashion

south-of-france said:


> Kelly 28 in great, jet black & glossy condition &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827961
> View attachment 2827962
> View attachment 2827963


Your kelly is simply stunning, south-of-france!


----------



## Fabfashion

OnlyloveH said:


> Just bought two pairs of twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827557
> View attachment 2827558


OnlyloveH, great twilly choices! What is the name of the pattern of the first pair?


----------



## june17

TankerToad said:


> New medor watch
> 
> Hohoho




Congrats TankerToad! Such a beautiful watch. 
I always wanted to buy a medor watch, but just haven't got the perfect time. Do you know is there any different the new medor and he old ones?


----------



## Fabfashion

TankerToad said:


> Just crazy about this !


Beautiful watch, TankerToad! Santa comes early this year.  How are you enjoying the watch? I was looking at this and the large cape cod with long strap and couldn't decide.


----------



## june17

south-of-france said:


> Kelly 28 in great, jet black & glossy condition &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827961
> View attachment 2827962
> View attachment 2827963




Congrats! Your kelly is a beauty! Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## ghoztz

Beautybirdlee said:


> long time waiting for cdc medor clutch!!
> i love to share with you~



Gorgeous!   Perfect for Christmas party!!


----------



## ghoztz

ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure



Constance Cartable is such a versatile bag!!  Bleu Obscure is also very easy to wear!  Great buy!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> New medor watch
> Hohoho


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ghoztz

At888 said:


> Here are pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827063
> View attachment 2827064




Dreamy dreamy dreamy!!  This colour makes me smile.    Congrats!!


----------



## ghoztz

Virginiamb said:


> Just arrived today!  Hermes Evelyne PM III in black!  Merry Christmas to me!
> View attachment 2827185



Merry Christmas to you!!  This is perfect for weekends!!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Fabfashion said:


> OnlyloveH, great twilly choices! What is the name of the pattern of the first pair?




Hi Fabfashion, it is called Le Nombre d or rose


----------



## Fabfashion

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi Fabfashion, it is called Le Nombre d or rose


Thank you, OnlyloveH. This may be just what I'm looking for.


----------



## Beautybirdlee

Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful clutch, Beautybirdlee. What color red is it?



Thank you ! It is rough h.


----------



## south-of-france

june17 said:


> Congrats! Your kelly is a beauty! Enjoy her in good health.




Thank you june17 &#128512;


----------



## south-of-france

Fabfashion said:


> Your kelly is simply stunning, south-of-france!




Thank you Fabfashion &#128522;


----------



## south-of-france

panthere55 said:


> Wow awesome find! Congrats!




Thank you panthere55 &#128512; It took some time but worth it to find this Kelly.


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> New medor watch
> Hohoho



Great watch!  I love H watches!  The medor is sooooo cool!  Love it with the gold strap, it will match everything!  


At888 said:


> Here are pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827063
> View attachment 2827064



What a beautiful bag!  She looks wonderful on you!  Congrats&#128516;


Virginiamb said:


> Just arrived today!  Hermes Evelyne PM III in black!  Merry Christmas to me!
> View attachment 2827185



Perfect, versatile bag!  You will love carrying her!  Congrats!





ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure



Stunning bag!  Sooooo elegant!  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

Beautybirdlee said:


> long time waiting for cdc medor clutch!!
> i love to share with you~



Gorgeous!  Congrats, the wait was worth it!



south-of-france said:


> Kelly 28 in great, jet black & glossy condition &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827961
> View attachment 2827962
> View attachment 2827963



Classic and chic!  She looks wonderful on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OnlyloveH said:


> Just bought two pairs of twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827557
> View attachment 2827558



Ohhhh that RdC design just sends me to the moon. Haven't seen these in the US yet...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Just crazy about this !



 this!!!! Can't wait for GHW to release this Spring. 
I will finally have an H watch


----------



## bagalogist

TankerToad said:


> Just crazy about this !



Cool watch *** accessory. 2 in 1


----------



## kmb2476

Fabfashion said:


> Congratulations, kmb2476! You can always get gold next time.


Fabfashion, SO true! It's always nice to have something to look forward to!


----------



## HfromT

TankerToad said:


> Just crazy about this !



SOOO pretty, TankerToad!! I have always loved this watch


----------



## HfromT

south-of-france said:


> Kelly 28 in great, jet black & glossy condition &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827961
> View attachment 2827962
> View attachment 2827963



That is a stunningly beautiful bag, south-of-france!


----------



## south-of-france

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats, the wait was worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic and chic!  She looks wonderful on you!  Enjoy!



Thank you hopiko! My first Kelly had to be a classic


----------



## south-of-france

HfromT said:


> That is a stunningly beautiful bag, south-of-france!



Thank you HfromT!


----------



## OhManolo

south-of-france said:


> Kelly 28 in great, jet black & glossy condition &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827961
> View attachment 2827962
> View attachment 2827963



Beautiful Kelly! You wear it well!!! Can't beat a BBK.


----------



## OhManolo

TankerToad said:


> Just crazy about this !



Love it!!! Need to add to my wish list!  It's very cool looking.


----------



## surfchick

south-of-france said:


> Kelly 28 in great, jet black & glossy condition &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827961
> View attachment 2827962
> View attachment 2827963



Beautiful! Goes perfectly with your outfit!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

south-of-france said:


> Kelly 28 in great, jet black & glossy condition &#9786;&#65039;


Beautiful kelly and patina! Congrats!



TankerToad said:


> New medor watch
> Hohoho



 Medor!



ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure



That's gorgeous - congrats! Bleu Obscure is so chic



At888 said:


> Here are pics



Lovely Kelly - a head turner for sure!



Beautybirdlee said:


> long time waiting for cdc medor clutch!!
> i love to share with you~


Gorgeous color! Enjoy your medor


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

OnlyloveH said:


> Just bought two pairs of twilly



Adorable sets of Twillies!



Virginiamb said:


> Just arrived today!  Hermes Evelyne PM III in black!  Merry Christmas to me!



:santawave: Lovely classic black Evie!! Congrats!


----------



## TenaciousB

TankerToad said:


> New medor watch
> 
> Hohoho




Cool classy watch TT, nice Xmas present. Congrats!


----------



## glamourbag

Beautybirdlee said:


> long time waiting for cdc medor clutch!!
> i love to share with you~


 How beautiful!



OnlyloveH said:


> Just bought two pairs of twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827557
> View attachment 2827558


 Love the color choices on these two



south-of-france said:


> Kelly 28 in great, jet black & glossy condition &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827961
> View attachment 2827962
> View attachment 2827963


Gorgeous on you


TankerToad said:


> New medor watch
> Hohoho





TankerToad said:


> Just crazy about this !


 Congratulations!


----------



## QueenOfReal

My first classic hermes scarf just arrived. I think I got a pretty good deal, I paid 80 EUR (99 usd) and 15 EUR shipping. I like the color, neutral and will go with everything. Next up:  learning all the knots from the Hermes app


----------



## Fabfashion

QueenOfReal said:


> My first classic hermes scarf just arrived. I think I got a pretty good deal, I paid 80 EUR (99 usd) and 15 EUR shipping. I like the color, neutral and will go with everything. Next up:  learning all the knots from the Hermes app


Congrats on your scarf, QueenOfReal! Very classy and so H. Enjoy!


----------



## june17

Came to thank my SA, went back with small purchases.
Seriously, someone needs to buy me a ticket to ban island please. It's not even christmas yet. 

Gorgeous christmas edition box.&#10084;&#65039;



La maison des carres CW13



And twillies for my baby B. 



First i was hesitant to wear twillies for my B. I dont want to overdo it. But after talking to my SA, i do afraid that the colour of the handles will get darkens. So she chose twilly that doesn't 'overpowering' the bag itself.



What do you think? Does anyone wrap twillies on their crocs? I feel it's a bit too much especially with the shiny finished and the pattern of the skin. But i dont want to dirty my bag as i'm quite a clumsy person. 
Anyway, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## doves75

june17 said:


> Came to thank my SA, went back with small purchases.
> Seriously, someone needs to buy me a ticket to ban island please. It's not even christmas yet.
> 
> Gorgeous christmas edition box.&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2829792
> 
> 
> La maison des carres CW13
> View attachment 2829793
> 
> 
> And twillies for my baby B.
> View attachment 2829794
> 
> 
> First i was hesitant to wear twillies for my B. I dont want to overdo it. But after talking to my SA, i do afraid that the colour of the handles will get darkens. So she chose twilly that doesn't 'overpowering' the bag itself.
> View attachment 2829800
> 
> 
> What do you think? Does anyone wrap twillies on their crocs? I feel it's a bit too much especially with the shiny finished and the pattern of the skin. But i dont want to dirty my bag as i'm quite a clumsy person.
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.




I would use twillies for sure esp for a croc bag. You can use the bag w/o the twillies once in a while. The twillies actually kinda blend in with the bag so you should be ok. 
&#128077;&#128153;&#128077;


----------



## eeBags

My first Kelly wallet in Chèvre Mysore Blue Azteque ghw.


----------



## Nahreen

eeBags said:


> My first Kelly wallet in Chèvre Mysore Blue Azteque ghw.



Congratulations. We are nearly twins, mine has phw.


----------



## eeBags

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations. We are nearly twins, mine has phw.


Thank you Nahreen, I waited for a long time as I wanted my Kelly wallet in ghw.


----------



## Hermes Only

TankerToad said:


> New medor watch
> Hohoho



Looks FAB... Timeless Classic.. Congrats!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

eeBags said:


> My first Kelly wallet in Chèvre Mysore Blue Azteque ghw.



So pretty!


----------



## eeBags

Lovehermes89 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you Lovehermes89


----------



## VickyB

QueenOfReal said:


> My first classic hermes scarf just arrived. I think I got a pretty good deal, I paid 80 EUR (99 usd) and 15 EUR shipping. I like the color, neutral and will go with everything. Next up:  learning all the knots from the Hermes app



It's lovely! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

june17 said:


> Came to thank my SA, went back with small purchases.
> Seriously, someone needs to buy me a ticket to ban island please. It's not even christmas yet.
> 
> Gorgeous christmas edition box.&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2829792
> 
> 
> La maison des carres CW13
> View attachment 2829793
> 
> 
> And twillies for my baby B.
> View attachment 2829794
> 
> 
> First i was hesitant to wear twillies for my B. I dont want to overdo it. But after talking to my SA, i do afraid that the colour of the handles will get darkens. So she chose twilly that doesn't 'overpowering' the bag itself.
> View attachment 2829800
> 
> 
> What do you think? Does anyone wrap twillies on their crocs? I feel it's a bit too much especially with the shiny finished and the pattern of the skin. But i dont want to dirty my bag as i'm quite a clumsy person.
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.




Is that a spring '15 carre is 90cm? It's so cheerfully wonderful! 
Is the croc B recent? If so, congrats for the beautiful blue! &#128153; Which blue is it?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

june17 said:


> Came to thank my SA, went back with small purchases.
> Seriously, someone needs to buy me a ticket to ban island please. It's not even christmas yet.
> 
> Gorgeous christmas edition box.&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2829792
> 
> 
> La maison des carres CW13
> View attachment 2829793
> 
> 
> And twillies for my baby B.
> View attachment 2829794
> 
> 
> First i was hesitant to wear twillies for my B. I dont want to overdo it. But after talking to my SA, i do afraid that the colour of the handles will get darkens. So she chose twilly that doesn't 'overpowering' the bag itself.
> View attachment 2829800
> 
> 
> What do you think? Does anyone wrap twillies on their crocs? I feel it's a bit too much especially with the shiny finished and the pattern of the skin. But i dont want to dirty my bag as i'm quite a clumsy person.
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.



*june*, simply breath-taking eye candy H goodies and love your croc B! 

Which color is it? The saturation is amazing. 

I am already on Ban Island and you are welcome to join me there!


----------



## klynneann

june17 said:


> Came to thank my SA, went back with small purchases.
> Seriously, someone needs to buy me a ticket to ban island please. It's not even christmas yet.
> 
> Gorgeous christmas edition box.&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2829792
> 
> 
> La maison des carres CW13
> View attachment 2829793
> 
> 
> And twillies for my baby B.
> View attachment 2829794
> 
> 
> First i was hesitant to wear twillies for my B. I dont want to overdo it. But after talking to my SA, i do afraid that the colour of the handles will get darkens. So she chose twilly that doesn't 'overpowering' the bag itself.
> View attachment 2829800
> 
> 
> What do you think? Does anyone wrap twillies on their crocs? I feel it's a bit too much especially with the shiny finished and the pattern of the skin. But i dont want to dirty my bag as i'm quite a clumsy person.
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.


 
The color of your B is gorgeous!!  I think the twillies blend in very nicely.


----------



## lum709

eeBags said:


> My first Kelly wallet in Chèvre Mysore Blue Azteque ghw.



a very pretty blue


----------



## fromparis

Fresh from FSH : Kelly Retourné 28cm in Bleu Saphir Chèvre Mysore with PH  !
A secret SO : Inside is bleu Electrique  !


----------



## fromparis

And my 2014 finds : 
- Picotin GM 26 cm in Orange Clemence with PH
- Kelly Retourné 32cm in Rouge Casaque Clemence with PH


----------



## MASEML

fromparis said:


> And my 2014 finds :
> - Picotin GM 26 cm in Orange Clemence with PH
> - Kelly Retourné 32cm in Rouge Casaque Clemence with PH




2014 has been good to you! Beautiful collection...


----------



## eeBags

lum709 said:


> a very pretty blue


Thank you lum709


----------



## fromparis

Chèvre with PH set  : I love this combo  !
Kelly 28 Saphir
Birkin 35 Raisin
Kelly 28 Gris Tourterelle / Black


----------



## fromparis

MASEML said:


> 2014 has been good to you! Beautiful collection...


 
Merci MASEML  !
Here is a family picture update...


----------



## bagalogist

fromparis said:


> And my 2014 finds :
> - Picotin GM 26 cm in Orange Clemence with PH
> - Kelly Retourné 32cm in Rouge Casaque Clemence with PH



You have such a gorgeous triplets, especially the Kelly sisters !! Congrats


----------



## anpanmanlover

fromparis said:


> And my 2014 finds :
> - Picotin GM 26 cm in Orange Clemence with PH
> - Kelly Retourné 32cm in Rouge Casaque Clemence with PH


Wow nice collection. Congrats


----------



## panthere55

fromparis said:


> Merci MASEML  !
> Here is a family picture update...




Wow what an awesome collection! Great additions as well!!!! Drooling...


----------



## panthere55

eeBags said:


> My first Kelly wallet in Chèvre Mysore Blue Azteque ghw.




I love love love this color! Congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

Today proved fruitful. Always love H at the holidays! Everyone was so pleasant and happy! Kelly long wallet PHW in gold Epsom. Zebra Pegasus 140cm cashmere in Lavender and Marine and another Twilly just because you can never have too many!


----------



## MASEML

Congrats chloesam, what a nice way to spend a Saturday! Beautiful scarf.  We're kelly (identical) twins!


----------



## Chloesam

MASEML said:


> Congrats chloesam, what a nice way to spend a Saturday! Beautiful scarf.  We're kelly (identical) twins!




Thank you MASEML! I think this wallet will go well with all of my H bags. How long have you had yours?


----------



## Chloesam

ermottina said:


> bought today ! I was in doubt whether to buy it or not and in the end I decided that this bag fit my style !
> 
> Constance Cartable veau sombrero bleu obscure




Love love love! Congratulations!


----------



## DizzyFairy

fromparis said:


> Fresh from FSH : Kelly Retourné 28cm in Bleu Saphir Chèvre Mysore with PH  !
> A secret SO : Inside is bleu Electrique  !



Ahhhhhh that's just so stunning!! Omg


----------



## MASEML

Chloesam said:


> Thank you MASEML! I think this wallet will go well with all of my H bags. How long have you had yours?



Chloesam, I've had mine for 3 weeks. I love my wallet! I don't mind the clasp, which I originally thought I would. 

I wish I spent my Saturday at H like you....love all your goodies!


----------



## doves75

fromparis said:


> Merci MASEML  !
> Here is a family picture update...




What a very nice H family!! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fromparis said:


> Merci MASEML  !
> Here is a family picture update...



OmGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOODNESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! 
Just fell off the couch. 
OMBRE CONSTANCE! Purse Forum Heaaart Attack!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fromparis said:


> Fresh from FSH : Kelly Retourné 28cm in Bleu Saphir Chèvre Mysore with PH  !
> A secret SO : Inside is bleu Electrique  !



Let's see the inside!!! So pretty!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eeBags said:


> My first Kelly wallet in Chèvre Mysore Blue Azteque ghw.



*Gosh this color just sends me to the moon!!! Great wallet dear!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

june17 said:


> Came to thank my SA, went back with small purchases.
> Seriously, someone needs to buy me a ticket to ban island please. It's not even christmas yet.
> 
> Gorgeous christmas edition box.&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2829792
> 
> 
> La maison des carres CW13
> View attachment 2829793
> 
> 
> And twillies for my baby B.
> View attachment 2829794
> 
> 
> First i was hesitant to wear twillies for my B. I dont want to overdo it. But after talking to my SA, i do afraid that the colour of the handles will get darkens. So she chose twilly that doesn't 'overpowering' the bag itself.
> View attachment 2829800
> 
> 
> What do you think? Does anyone wrap twillies on their crocs? I feel it's a bit too much especially with the shiny finished and the pattern of the skin. But i dont want to dirty my bag as i'm quite a clumsy person.
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.



That gator is so gorgeous I squeal everytime I see it!!!!! Good Gracious!
I think those twillies are great darling I'd keep the handles wrapped unless you are wearing long sleeve shirt.


----------



## MASEML

fromparis said:


> Merci MASEML  !
> Here is a family picture update...



Fromparis - wow! Amour!


----------



## ghoztz

fromparis said:


> Merci MASEML  !
> Here is a family picture update...



such a lovely family!!  everyone of them looks healthy and beautiful.


----------



## ghoztz

Chloesam said:


> Today proved fruitful. Always love H at the holidays! Everyone was so pleasant and happy! Kelly long wallet PHW in gold Epsom. Zebra Pegasus 140cm cashmere in Lavender and Marine and another Twilly just because you can never have too many!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831655
> View attachment 2831656



great purchases!!  merry christmas to you!!


----------



## ghoztz

eeBags said:


> My first Kelly wallet in Chèvre Mysore Blue Azteque ghw.



wonderful color!  it would make me smile every time I use it.


----------



## Kkho

fromparis said:


> Merci MASEML  !
> Here is a family picture update...




Such a lovely collection!! Envious ..


----------



## Fabfashion

fromparis said:


> Fresh from FSH : Kelly Retourné 28cm in Bleu Saphir Chèvre Mysore with PH  !
> A secret SO : Inside is bleu Electrique  !


Congratulations, fromparis! Gorgeous color and a chevre too! You have a gorgeous collection. What color is your croc B, may I ask?


----------



## Chloesam

Thank you Ghoztz! Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## Leah

fromparis said:


> Here is a family picture update...



STUNNING and fabulous collection. Every single piece is gorgeous!


----------



## Beautybirdlee

New Rodeo!!


----------



## Suzie

fromparis said:


> Merci MASEML  !
> Here is a family picture update...



Your collection is the most beautiful on the tPF.


----------



## NikitaH

Beautybirdlee said:


> New Rodeo!!


Luv the rodeo. What color is that? Blue electric? How about the strap ??


----------



## patQ

Beautybirdlee said:


> New Rodeo!!



Congrats! Cutest Combo I've ever seen!


----------



## panthere55

Beautybirdlee said:


> New Rodeo!!



Oh I really like these colors!


----------



## eeBags

panthere55 said:


> I love love love this color! Congrats!


Thank you panthere55.


----------



## eeBags

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Gosh this color just sends me to the moon!!! Great wallet dear!!!*


Thank you Israeli_Flava, the colour makes me very happy every time I see it too


----------



## eeBags

ghoztz said:


> wonderful color!  it would make me smile every time I use it.


Thank you ghoztz, it definitely does


----------



## fromparis

Fabfashion said:


> Congratulations, fromparis! Gorgeous color and a chevre too! You have a gorgeous collection. What color is your croc B, may I ask?



Merci  !
It's Fauve !


----------



## fromparis

Thank You Ladies for tour kind comments  !


----------



## fromparis

Suzie said:


> Your collection is the most beautiful on the tPF.



Merci Suzie ...maybe not the most beautiful, but you saw it grow since 2007, and I guess we share the same taste  !


----------



## Suzie

fromparis said:


> Merci Suzie ...maybe not the most beautiful, but you saw it grow since 2007, and I guess we share the same taste  !



Yes, we do have the same taste and it is the most beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## Mariapia

fromparis said:


> Fresh from FSH : Kelly Retourné 28cm in Bleu Saphir Chèvre Mysore with PH  !
> A secret SO : Inside is bleu Electrique  !




Wonderful Kelly, fromparis!
Huge congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fromparis said:


> Merci MASEML  !
> Here is a family picture update...



Gorgeous family pic, *fromparis*! Wonderful H collection.


----------



## june17

Kitty S. said:


> Is that a spring '15 carre is 90cm? It's so cheerfully wonderful!
> Is the croc B recent? If so, congrats for the beautiful blue! &#128153; Which blue is it?




thank you for your kind words. 
Yes, the spring 15 carre is 90s. 
I just got this croc three weeks ago. The blue colour is actually blue izmir. So glad that i took it. It's the prettiest blue bag ever.&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *june*, simply breath-taking eye candy H goodies and love your croc B!
> 
> 
> 
> Which color is it? The saturation is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I am already on Ban Island and you are welcome to join me there!




I'm totally in ban island now. So hard to keep myself especially with this holiday season. 
Thank you for ur compliment. The croc is actually  blue izmir. It's hard to capture its true colour. 



klynneann said:


> The color of your B is gorgeous!!  I think the twillies blend in very nicely.







Israeli_Flava said:


> That gator is so gorgeous I squeal everytime I see it!!!!! Good Gracious!
> 
> I think those twillies are great darling I'd keep the handles wrapped unless you are wearing long sleeve shirt.




Thank you klynneann and Israeli_Flava for your kind words. The twilly is indeed perfectly blend with the colour. So glad my sa picked this one out.


----------



## thyme

Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

june17 said:


> thank you for your kind words.
> Yes, the spring 15 carre is 90s.
> I just got this croc three weeks ago. The blue colour is actually blue izmir. So glad that i took it. It's the prettiest blue bag ever.&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
> 
> I'm totally in ban island now. So hard to keep myself especially with this holiday season.
> Thank you for ur compliment. *The croc is actually  blue izmir.* It's hard to capture its true colour.
> 
> Thank you klynneann and Israeli_Flava for your kind words. The twilly is indeed perfectly blend with the colour. So glad my sa picked this one out.



*june*, thanks for the color ID of your croc. Agree with you, it is the prettiest blue! Congrats again. 



chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231



*chincac*, love your Kaki sandals and they look amazing on you. Off I go to H.com to look for them. Very enabling pic, my friend!


----------



## OnlyloveH

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231




Congrat! This is such a good looking pair of sandals &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chincac*, love your Kaki sandals and they look amazing on you. Off I go to H.com to look for them. Very enabling pic, my friend!



Hi *Vigee* dear..thank you!! the new season shoes are amazing. saw a lot of them yesterday..all very wearable and gorgeous..i also like the "balcon lattice-like" sandals..will pop into cafe shortly to say hi to all..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> Hi *Vigee* dear..thank you!! the new season shoes are amazing. saw a lot of them yesterday..all very wearable and gorgeous..i also like the "balcon lattice-like" sandals..will pop into cafe shortly to say hi to all..



Dearest *chincac*, you are definitely rocking those kaki sandals and thanks for the information about new shoes at H. Could be dangerous for my slush fund, especially with S/S 15 scarves arriving soon. See you at the cafe!


----------



## Chloesam

Wow! Speechless love Blue Izmir and in Croc! Perfection!


----------



## katekluet

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231


Chincac, those are sooo cute, I love the shell motif....they look so nice on you.


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231



fabulous CC! Must get a pair to go with my rocailles silks


----------



## MASEML

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231



Those are beautiful. Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Suncatcher

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231


 So beautiful!!!  Perfect for a tropical getaway!!!


----------



## antheakuma

Building my H scarf collection! 

90x90 "peinture fraiche"


----------



## MASEML

antheakuma said:


> Building my H scarf collection!
> 
> 90x90 "peinture fraiche"



Oooh, love. 

I think this may be my favorite thread...it's show and tell!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231



OMG you little devil.... I neeeeed these in my life now  What are they called? "Kaki"?

Have fun on Holiday!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Beautybirdlee said:


> New Rodeo!!



adorable!!!


----------



## Birdonce

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231



Those are adorable! Comfortable?


----------



## thyme

Birdonce said:


> Those are adorable! Comfortable?



thank you! they are very comfortable when i was walking around in store and at home. although i haven't worn them all day walking yet to be fair..will let you know in a few weeks 



Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG you little devil.... I neeeeed these in my life now  What are they called? "Kaki"?
> 
> Have fun on Holiday!!!



 yup Kaki..and thank you! 



MrsJDS said:


> So beautiful!!!  Perfect for a tropical getaway!!!



thank you *MrsJDS* they are! 



MASEML said:


> Those are beautiful. Enjoy your holiday!



thank you *MASEML*



lanit said:


> fabulous CC! Must get a pair to go with my rocailles silks



thank you dear!! yes you need a pair 



katekluet said:


> Chincac, those are sooo cute, I love the shell motif....they look so nice on you.



thank you *kate* the shell motif makes this different and very pretty


----------



## DH sucker

I bought a tie, but I don't think anyone cares to see it on here!


----------



## MASEML

I do!! I bought one too, but it's wrapped


----------



## DH sucker

MASEML said:


> I do!! I bought one too, but it's wrapped




Thanks for caring. My first ever reveal!  Hahaha!


----------



## doves75

DH sucker said:


> Thanks for caring. My first ever reveal!  Hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 2832516




Woo hoo....congrats!! Oh... how we love orange &#128077;&#127818;&#127818;&#128077;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

antheakuma said:


> Building my H scarf collection!
> 
> 90x90 "peinture fraiche"



Gorgeous and congrats! Will you please ID this CW, *antheakuma*?


----------



## MASEML

DH sucker said:


> Thanks for caring. My first ever reveal!  Hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 2832516



Ooooooh, what a nice tie!! And in Orange!


----------



## DH sucker

MASEML said:


> Ooooooh, what a nice tie!! And in Orange!




Thanks, Mase. I have several H ties, but this is my first reveal. DW has done several reveals, and she almost had another (for a gator Kelly cut). But I think she's going to pass on it. And who cares about her new CDC belt?


----------



## klynneann

DH sucker said:


> Thanks for caring. My first ever reveal!  Hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 2832516



Very nice - and in classic H orange!  Congrats on your first reveal!!


----------



## klynneann

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231



These are so intricate!  I hope they are super comfy.


----------



## klynneann

antheakuma said:


> Building my H scarf collection!
> 
> 90x90 "peinture fraiche"



I've seen this in the store and it's quite lovely!  I like this color combo - enjoy!


----------



## klynneann

Beautybirdlee said:


> New Rodeo!!



Such a cute color combo!!


----------



## klynneann

Chloesam said:


> Today proved fruitful. Always love H at the holidays! Everyone was so pleasant and happy! Kelly long wallet PHW in gold Epsom. Zebra Pegasus 140cm cashmere in Lavender and Marine and another Twilly just because you can never have too many!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831655
> View attachment 2831656



Yes, I'll admit it - my favorite piece there is the twilly!  :giggles:  It's just so pretty!!  Which one is it?

Congrats on all your purchases though.  And I do love the Kelly wallet too!


----------



## klynneann

fromparis said:


> Merci MASEML  !
> Here is a family picture update...



Just. WOW.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## klynneann

I actually made this purchase weeks ago, so not my most recent, but it's appropriate for the season and I haven't posted it yet.  My new-to-me Neige D'Antan detail - I love this cw!


----------



## MASEML

DH sucker said:


> Thanks, Mase. I have several H ties, but this is my first reveal. DW has done several reveals, and she almost had another (for a gator Kelly cut). But I think she's going to pass on it. And who cares about her new CDC belt?




DH Sucker, you should do more reveals, we all enjoy looking at everyone's purchases   it's inspiration for us (ahem me) to go shopping.  

Did you say CDC belt? Show and tell! And, the kelly gator if she gets it! 

Do you like H cufflinks? I'm thinking of getting a pair for my DH, who I got the tie for....


----------



## Birdonce

Please do update on the Kaki. I'm looking for sandals for a vacation at the end of Februray but they must be comfortable for walking around all day


----------



## rainneday

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231



These are so pretty! Do you know if they come in any other colors?


----------



## thyme

Birdonce said:


> Please do update on the Kaki. I'm looking for sandals for a vacation at the end of Februray but they must be comfortable for walking around all day



will do. although i won't be walking all day in them though during my holidays..but i am pretty sure they will be comfy..



rainneday said:


> These are so pretty! Do you know if they come in any other colors?



thank you *rainneday*. they come in black too. not sure if they come in any other colours.


----------



## thyme

klynneann said:


> These are so intricate!  I hope they are super comfy.



yes they are intricate aren't they? the leather feels great on the feet so pretty sure they will be super comfy. 



klynneann said:


> I actually made this purchase weeks ago, so not my most recent, but it's appropriate for the season and I haven't posted it yet.  My new-to-me Neige D'Antan - I love this cw!



congrats on your new scarf!


----------



## Fabfashion

DH sucker said:


> Thanks for caring. My first ever reveal!  Hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 2832516


Very nice!


----------



## Fabfashion

klynneann said:


> I actually made this purchase weeks ago, so not my most recent, but it's appropriate for the season and I haven't posted it yet.  My new-to-me Neige D'Antan - I love this cw!


Very pretty colorway! Happy holidays!


----------



## Fabfashion

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231


So pretty! That will make for happy feet.


----------



## Fabfashion

antheakuma said:


> Building my H scarf collection!
> 
> 90x90 "peinture fraiche"


Stunning scarf! Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

fromparis said:


> Merci  !
> It's Fauve !


Tres jolie!


----------



## klynneann

> congrats on your new scarf!





Fabfashion said:


> Very pretty colorway! Happy holidays!



Thank you Chincac and Fabfashion - and happy holidays to you both!!  :santawave:


----------



## meazar

DH sucker said:


> Thanks for caring. My first ever reveal!  Hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 2832516




Haha! I'm sure there will be more reveals! Pretty tie!!


----------



## rainneday

chincac said:


> will do. although i won't be walking all day in them though during my holidays..but i am pretty sure they will be comfy..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *rainneday*. they come in black too. not sure if they come in any other colours.



Thank you, Chincac! I am going to ask for these the next time I am in H, they are perfect for my trip next summer to HI.


----------



## antheakuma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous and congrats! Will you please ID this CW, *antheakuma*?



Thank you 

It's marine / bleu royal.


----------



## jyyanks

Chloesam said:


> Today proved fruitful. Always love H at the holidays! Everyone was so pleasant and happy! Kelly long wallet PHW in gold Epsom. Zebra Pegasus 140cm cashmere in Lavender and Marine and another Twilly just because you can never have too many!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2831655
> View attachment 2831656



Just lovely!!!  I'm a big fan of the Zebra Pegasus and love the wallet and twilly too!


----------



## jyyanks

klynneann said:


> I actually made this purchase weeks ago, so not my most recent, but it's appropriate for the season and I haven't posted it yet.  My new-to-me Neige D'Antan detail - I love this cw!



So festive!!! Perfect for the holidays. Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

Beautybirdlee said:


> New Rodeo!!



Love the rodeo in this color - adorable!



chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231



Definitely a cute pair of shoes. It's 30 degrees where I am but looking at these makes me feel like its summertime. Congrats!



antheakuma said:


> Building my H scarf collection!
> 
> 90x90 "peinture fraiche"



Great addition to your collection. Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

*dhsucker* - Congrats on the tie! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Chloesam

jyyanks said:


> Just lovely!!!  I'm a big fan of the Zebra Pegasus and love the wallet and twilly too!



Thank you Jyyanks! I wore the Zebra Pegasus today. It is such a nice pop of color and keeps me warm on cold windy days.


----------



## ms piggy

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231



Kaki as in legs/feet?  Are these white or off-white?


----------



## eudo

35 hermes birkin blue


----------



## MASEML

eudo said:


> View attachment 2832833
> 
> 35 hermes birkin blue



So pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## eudo

thanks! It is a great Christmas gift! Love it!


----------



## eeBags

eudo said:


> View attachment 2832833
> 
> 35 hermes birkin blue


Congrats! It's lovely


----------



## DH sucker

Thanks all the the outpouring of care. So sweet of you guys!


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> Kaki as in legs/feet?  Are these white or off-white?


 
good one!! i actually didn't pick that up...it's putih


----------



## thyme

eudo said:


> 35 hermes birkin blue


 
congrats on your B! 



jyyanks said:


> Definitely a cute pair of shoes. It's 30 degrees where I am but looking at these makes me feel like its summertime. Congrats!


 
thank you!! it's winter where i am too but thankfully i am escaping to the equator next week..


----------



## ms piggy

chincac said:


> good one!! i actually didn't pick that up...it's putih



Cantik on you and have a good makan trip back!


----------



## doves75

chincac said:


> good one!! i actually didn't pick that up...it's putih







ms piggy said:


> Cantik on you and have a good makan trip back!




LoL....are you guys from Indo? Or Malay? Have not seen those words in writing for long time now. It brings memory when I read it.


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> Cantik on you and have a good makan trip back!


 
terima kasih!  



doves75 said:


> LoL....are you guys from Indo? Or Malay? Have not seen those words in writing for long time now. It brings memory when I read it.


 
haha..Malay for me


----------



## ms piggy

doves75 said:


> LoL....are you guys from Indo? Or Malay? Have not seen those words in writing for long time now. It brings memory when I read it.



Same as *chincac*, originally from there and learned the language.

Les Coupes cotton tee in rouge pourpre from SS15. Mod pic here.


----------



## doves75

chincac said:


> terima kasih!
> 
> 
> 
> haha..Malay for me




Oh..I see. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## doves75

ms piggy said:


> Same as *chincac*, originally from there and learned the language.
> 
> Les Coupes cotton tee in rouge pourpre from SS15. Mod pic here.




Very nice color &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;!! Congrats&#128077;&#128077; 

I'm orig from Indo.


----------



## Miss Al

Bi-colour vision agenda in blue azeteque/blue paon.

Btw, after I left the store my SA messaged me that the store just received a black box kdt in ghw. Should I take it? It seems that it's pretty rare for the store to receive one.


----------



## MASEML

Miss Al said:


> Bi-colour vision agenda in blue azeteque/blue paon.
> 
> Btw, after I left the store my SA messaged me that the store just received a black box kdt in ghw. Should I take it? It seems that it's pretty rare for the store to receive one.



Yes! Kdt = kelly dbl tour? I love gold metal against black. Do you own that style though, the turn lock could be annoying to some.


----------



## Miss Al

MASEML said:


> Yes! Kdt = kelly dbl tour? I love gold metal against black. Do you own that style though, the turn lock could be annoying to some.



I have about 4 kdts already in various colours but not black. My SA says that black box looks so much nicer than epsom. I'm still waiting for her to send me the pics. Anyone here has a bb kdt?


----------



## xxDxx

fromparis said:


> Merci MASEML  !
> Here is a family picture update...


 


WOW!! Great collection


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> Same as *chincac*, originally from there and learned the language.
> 
> Les Coupes cotton tee in rouge pourpre from SS15. Mod pic here.
> 
> http://s1353.photobucket.com/user/mspiggytpf/media/LesCoupesTee_zpsb656edce.jpg.html


 
cool top!! love the abstract design..


----------



## Fabfashion

ms piggy said:


> Same as *chincac*, originally from there and learned the language.
> 
> Les Coupes cotton tee in rouge pourpre from SS15. Mod pic here.


 
Very pretty! Looks great on you, ms piggy!


----------



## Fabfashion

Miss Al said:


> I have about 4 kdts already in various colours but not black. My SA says that black box looks so much nicer than epsom. I'm still waiting for her to send me the pics. Anyone here has a bb kdt?


Not seen one IRL but I think black box will have a nice patina which will be very pretty against ghw and very sophisticated.


----------



## Fabfashion

eudo said:


> View attachment 2832833
> 
> 35 hermes birkin blue


 
Congrats on a beautiful blue B, eudo! Christmas comes early. Enjoy!


----------



## Miss Al

Fabfashion said:


> Not seen one IRL but I think black box will have a nice patina which will be very pretty against ghw and very sophisticated.



Thanks for replying. My SA has reserved the bracelet for me. How can I pass on black box ghw... hmm... at least she can be matchy matchy with my bbk 28. Lol. I need to see her irl.


----------



## thatsportsgirl

An Hermès Minuit au Faubourg scarf & Charmes Cadenas scarf ring from Charles de Gaulle airport.


----------



## thyme

Fabfashion said:


> So pretty! That will make for happy feet.



thank you  happy feet indeed..


----------



## Jadeite

Miss Al said:


> I have about 4 kdts already in various colours but not black. My SA says that black box looks so much nicer than epsom. I'm still waiting for her to send me the pics. Anyone here has a bb kdt?




Quite special. I didn't think they do it in box anymore - if your SA is sure it's boxcalf not tadelakt then it's a good one to go for.


----------



## Leah

klynneann said:


> I actually made this purchase weeks ago, so not my most recent, but it's appropriate for the season and I haven't posted it yet.  My new-to-me Neige D'Antan detail - I love this cw!



Gorgeous blues!


----------



## DH sucker

DW bought a scarf ring today


----------



## klynneann

Leah said:


> Gorgeous blues!



Thank you, Leah!


----------



## klynneann

Miss Al said:


> Thanks for replying. My SA has reserved the bracelet for me. How can I pass on black box ghw... hmm... at least she can be matchy matchy with my bbk 28. Lol. I need to see her irl.



I would definitely go for it!  Please share if you get it.


----------



## Miss Al

klynneann said:


> I would definitely go for it!  Please share if you get it.



Sure. Will keep everyone posted. 







Jadeite said:


> Quite special. I didn't think they do it in box anymore - if your SA is sure it's boxcalf not tadelakt then it's a good one to go for.



I have to check with her again... I really hope it's black box. *fingers crossed*


----------



## eudo

A turquoise 30 Swift Lindy


----------



## eudo




----------



## hopiko

eudo said:


> View attachment 2834136



Gorgeous!  Perfect size for a Lindy!  Congrats!&#128515;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eudo said:


> View attachment 2834136



Wowza! Turquoise is gorgy in swift! Congrats darling!


----------



## honhon

eudo said:


> a turquoise 30 swift lindy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2834134


i love swift


----------



## eudo

One month ago bought  Constance in matte alligator 18


----------



## eudo

Thank you all for the encouragement. Never tried bolide .. This time I fell in love with it


----------



## eudo

And yellow ostrich 30 birkin


----------



## glamourbag

eudo said:


> View attachment 2834269
> 
> 
> And yellow ostrich 30 birkin



Oh my! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

chincac said:


> Kaki sandals just in time for my "escape the winter" holiday in a week!
> 
> View attachment 2832233
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832232
> 
> 
> View attachment 2832231


Chincac, honey, I love these. I need a pair!


----------



## lum709

eudo said:


> View attachment 2834269
> 
> 
> And yellow ostrich 30 birkin



My goodness , congrats


----------



## lum709

eudo said:


> One month ago bought  Constance in matte alligator 18
> View attachment 2834265



Plz post modeling pics....


----------



## thyme

eudo said:


> One month ago bought  Constance in matte alligator 18



congrats on all your new bags...this is my favourite!


----------



## thyme

glamourbag said:


> Chincac, honey, I love these. I need a pair!



thank you my dear.. you will look fabulous in these!!


----------



## Little_O

eudo said:


> Thank you all for the encouragement. Never tried bolide .. This time I fell in love with it
> View attachment 2834268



Very nice color? What color is it and what size is it?


----------



## MsHermesAU

eudo said:


> One month ago bought  Constance in matte alligator 18
> View attachment 2834265



Amazing!


----------



## Jadeite

eudo said:


> One month ago bought  Constance in matte alligator 18
> View attachment 2834265




Beautiful.


----------



## Jadeite

eudo said:


> View attachment 2834269
> 
> 
> And yellow ostrich 30 birkin




Excellent purchases and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eudo said:


> View attachment 2834269
> 
> 
> And yellow ostrich 30 birkin



Gotta love the birdie!!!! Congrats on all of your Gorgy goodies!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> View attachment 2834269
> 
> 
> And yellow ostrich 30 birkin




Love, love, love the birdie B30! Congrats, *eudo*!


----------



## doves75

eudo said:


> One month ago bought  Constance in matte alligator 18
> View attachment 2834265







eudo said:


> View attachment 2834269
> 
> 
> And yellow ostrich 30 birkin




Wow...you are on a roll eudo!! Congrats on your beautiful Constance, bolide and The ostrich Birkin. &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

eudo said:


> View attachment 2834269
> 
> 
> And yellow ostrich 30 birkin


omg omg omg!!!


----------



## Chloesam

klynneann said:


> Yes, I'll admit it - my favorite piece there is the twilly!  :giggles:  It's just so pretty!!  Which one is it?
> 
> Congrats on all your purchases though.  And I do love the Kelly wallet too!



Thank you klynneann!  Luckily I haven't taken the tag off yet or I would have no idea... It is Rose De Compas in Noir/Rouge/Jaune Pale.
I love twillys too!  They add a pop of color to whatever you are wearing.


----------



## Chloesam

eudo said:


> One month ago bought  Constance in matte alligator 18
> View attachment 2834265


I am in LOVE!  Can you please post a modeling pic so we can see the size of it "in action"?  I was offered a constance in 18 today but I am not sure if it is the right size for me.  Your picture could really help me make a decision.


----------



## klynneann

Chloesam said:


> Thank you klynneann!  Luckily I haven't taken the tag off yet or I would have no idea... It is Rose De Compas in Noir/Rouge/Jaune Pale.
> I love twillys too!  They add a pop of color to whatever you are wearing.



Thank you for the info!  I may have to seek it out for myself.


----------



## shoppingnonstop

My first retourne Kelly in Rouge pivoile!!!


----------



## DH sucker

MASEML said:


> DH Sucker, you should do more reveals, we all enjoy looking at everyone's purchases   it's inspiration for us (ahem me) to go shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say CDC belt? Show and tell! And, the kelly gator if she gets it!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like H cufflinks? I'm thinking of getting a pair for my DH, who I got the tie for....




Oh yes, there will be more reveals from DW. This tie is the only thing I got from H (but she bought me a Cartier watch, so I'm good). &#128513;


----------



## speedyraven

shoppingnonstop said:


> My first retourne Kelly in Rouge pivoile!!!




Congrats! She's pretty!


----------



## speedyraven

Bought a gavroche twill for DH (which I can use too hehe) & found a carmen which suits my Kelly  waiting for my first GP to arrive in 2 days!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

&#128525;


----------



## DH sucker

speedyraven said:


> Bought a gavroche twill for DH (which I can use too hehe) & found a carmen which suits my Kelly  waiting for my first GP to arrive in 2 days!
> 
> View attachment 2834946
> 
> View attachment 2834947




Wow.  A twill for your DH?  I might have to look into that. Men's scarves are nice...


----------



## periogirl28

Recent H find - an offwhite wool cashmere dress from the ski range

Thanks for sharing your purchases everyone!


----------



## speedyraven

DH sucker said:


> Wow.  A twill for your DH?  I might have to look into that. Men's scarves are nice...




Yeah I guess seeing that it is the MetM design both men & women can pull it off. 
Here are some pics of it as pocket scarf (he's never owned one). Checked with DH if he's okay with the colours & he said he liked it.


----------



## klynneann

speedyraven said:


> Bought a gavroche twill for DH (which I can use too hehe) & found a carmen which suits my Kelly  waiting for my first GP to arrive in 2 days!
> 
> View attachment 2834946
> 
> View attachment 2834947



Ooo, I love your Kelly! And the Carmen looks great with it!


----------



## Lovehermes89

speedyraven said:


> Bought a gavroche twill for DH (which I can use too hehe) & found a carmen which suits my Kelly  waiting for my first GP to arrive in 2 days!
> 
> View attachment 2834946
> 
> View attachment 2834947



Gorgeous Kelly!


----------



## marbella8

june17 said:


> Came to thank my SA, went back with small purchases.
> Seriously, someone needs to buy me a ticket to ban island please. It's not even christmas yet.
> 
> Gorgeous christmas edition box.&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2829792
> 
> 
> La maison des carres CW13
> View attachment 2829793
> 
> 
> And twillies for my baby B.
> View attachment 2829794
> 
> 
> First i was hesitant to wear twillies for my B. I dont want to overdo it. But after talking to my SA, i do afraid that the colour of the handles will get darkens. So she chose twilly that doesn't 'overpowering' the bag itself.
> View attachment 2829800
> 
> 
> What do you think? Does anyone wrap twillies on their crocs? I feel it's a bit too much especially with the shiny finished and the pattern of the skin. But i dont want to dirty my bag as i'm quite a clumsy person.
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.



OMG, that B, love, love the color, and everything about it !!!!!! Congrats and enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Leah

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2834987
> View attachment 2834988
> 
> 
> Recent H find - an offwhite wool cashmere dress from the ski range
> 
> Thanks for sharing your purchases everyone!



We are twins! I have the black version of this 

Congrats!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

shoppingnonstop said:


> My first retourne Kelly in Rouge pivoile!!!



Love your new K in rouge pivoile, such a great color leather!



speedyraven said:


> Bought a gavroche twill for DH (which I can use too hehe) & found a carmen which suits my Kelly  waiting for my first GP to arrive in 2 days!
> 
> View attachment 2834946
> 
> View attachment 2834947



*speedyraven*, wonderful H loot, major congrats on your Ghillies, it's gorgeous. Would you please ID the color?


----------



## DH sucker

speedyraven said:


> Yeah I guess seeing that it is the MetM design both men & women can pull it off.
> Here are some pics of it as pocket scarf (he's never owned one). Checked with DH if he's okay with the colours & he said he liked it.
> 
> View attachment 2834991
> 
> View attachment 2834992
> 
> View attachment 2834993




So funny. It was cold the other night in Paris, so for the first time, I put on one of DW's 140 cashmere shawls. It was the MetM, and I actually said, "It should be ok...it's for men and women!"


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> Same as *chincac*, originally from there and learned the language.
> 
> Les Coupes cotton tee in rouge pourpre from SS15. Mod pic here.


 Love this! I bought the skirt in the same CW!!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

HfromT said:


> SOOO pretty, TankerToad!! I have always loved this watch


Thank you~Me too!!



OhManolo said:


> Love it!!! Need to add to my wish list!  It's very cool looking.


It is cool and fun and useful~a perfect combo 




TenaciousB said:


> Cool classy watch TT, nice Xmas present. Congrats!


Thank you~its from DH



glamourbag said:


> How beautiful!
> 
> Congratulations!


Thank you



Hermes Only said:


> Looks FAB... Timeless Classic.. Congrats!!


Agree~Thank you


----------



## TankerToad

Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful watch, TankerToad! Santa comes early this year.  How are you enjoying the watch? I was looking at this and the large cape cod with long strap and couldn't decide.


It is a great watch. Either would be amazing, right?



etoupebirkin said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you my friend.

[


----------



## Fabfashion

eudo said:


> View attachment 2834269
> 
> 
> And yellow ostrich 30 birkin



Congrats on all your gorgeous bags!


----------



## Fabfashion

shoppingnonstop said:


> My first retourne Kelly in Rouge pivoile!!!



Congrats! Your Kelly is stunning!


----------



## Fabfashion

speedyraven said:


> Bought a gavroche twill for DH (which I can use too hehe) & found a carmen which suits my Kelly  waiting for my first GP to arrive in 2 days!
> 
> View attachment 2834946
> 
> View attachment 2834947



Congrats! What are the colors of your Carmen--love the 2 color combination. And your ghillies is gorgeous!


----------



## speedyraven

klynneann said:


> Ooo, I love your Kelly! And the Carmen looks great with it!







Lovehermes89 said:


> Gorgeous Kelly!




Thank you


----------



## speedyraven

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats! What are the colors of your Carmen--love the 2 color combination. And your ghillies is gorgeous!




Thanks Fabfashion. I think it's azteque (DH's fav blue) & sanguine (which is the colour of my Kelly VigeeLeBrun). Got the Kelly middle of this year in Hawaii. Wish I could go back again


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Loving everyone's goodies! Just wanted to share a pic of my first Jige!

Here is Miss Anemone Jige PM &#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Jadeite

speedyraven said:


> Bought a gavroche twill for DH (which I can use too hehe) & found a carmen which suits my Kelly  waiting for my first GP to arrive in 2 days!
> 
> View attachment 2834946
> 
> View attachment 2834947




Carmens goes well with your bag.


----------



## Jadeite

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Loving everyone's goodies! Just wanted to share a pic of my first Jige!
> 
> Here is Miss Anemone Jige PM &#128156;&#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835777




A beautiful picture.


----------



## Jadeite

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2834987
> View attachment 2834988
> 
> 
> Recent H find - an offwhite wool cashmere dress from the ski range
> 
> Thanks for sharing your purchases everyone!




Lucky girl! I've mostly found their dresses so long on me it just limps. You must have been in te right place at the right time.


----------



## Leah

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Loving everyone's goodies! Just wanted to share a pic of my first Jige!
> 
> Here is Miss Anemone Jige PM &#128156;&#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835777



Beautiful Jige but I think your STUNNING rings are even more fabulous!!


----------



## MASEML

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Loving everyone's goodies! Just wanted to share a pic of my first Jige!
> 
> Here is Miss Anemone Jige PM &#128156;&#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835777



Love your jige....anemone is an amazing color. Congrats!!


----------



## doves75

shoppingnonstop said:


> My first retourne Kelly in Rouge pivoile!!!




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;so pretty!! 



speedyraven said:


> Bought a gavroche twill for DH (which I can use too hehe) & found a carmen which suits my Kelly  waiting for my first GP to arrive in 2 days!
> 
> View attachment 2834946
> 
> View attachment 2834947



What a beautiful Ghillies!! 


Major congrats for both of you!! I'm glad a lot of people find great stuff for this holiday season!


----------



## Fabfashion

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Loving everyone's goodies! Just wanted to share a pic of my first Jige!
> 
> Here is Miss Anemone Jige PM &#128156;&#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835777


Beautiful jige! Your mani goes so nicely with it.


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> Love this! I bought the skirt in the same CW!!!!!



Fab, would love to see some pics too.


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2834987
> View attachment 2834988
> 
> 
> Recent H find - an offwhite wool cashmere dress from the ski range
> 
> Thanks for sharing your purchases everyone!



Love the winter white, so chic!


----------



## Kitty S.

shoppingnonstop said:


> My first retourne Kelly in Rouge pivoile!!!







speedyraven said:


> Bought a gavroche twill for DH (which I can use too hehe) & found a carmen which suits my Kelly  waiting for my first GP to arrive in 2 days!
> 
> View attachment 2834946
> 
> View attachment 2834947




Both K r gorgeous! Love them both! Congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Loving everyone's goodies! Just wanted to share a pic of my first Jige!
> 
> Here is Miss Anemone Jige PM &#128156;&#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835777




Love how your nails match the Jige. Congrats!


----------



## anpanmanlover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Loving everyone's goodies! Just wanted to share a pic of my first Jige!
> 
> Here is Miss Anemone Jige PM &#128156;&#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2835777


Wow what a nice color both your nails and Jige.


----------



## Miss Al

Black box kelly double tour. It's my first time seeing a kdt in box leather. My SA is the BEST! She sure knows what I like without me asking. 








I also picked up a pair of beautiful corail oasis sandals. 




Also a bi-colour vision agenda which I bought 3 days ago. Blue azeteque and blue paon




Apologies for the poor lighting conditions as I couldn't wait to share my items Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MASEML

Love everything, esp the kdt and sandals! Love!


----------



## periogirl28

Dear Jadeite I totally agree, most of the dresses are like sacks on me. And this dress is loose too. Not tight fitting at all.


----------



## eudo

Here is 30 turquoise Lindy on me


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> Here is 30 turquoise Lindy on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836105



Love your turquoise Lindy, *eudo*! Looks perfect with your outfit.


----------



## Miss Al

MASEML said:


> Love everything, esp the kdt and sandals! Love!


 
Thank you, *MASEML*.


----------



## eudo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your turquoise Lindy, *eudo*! Looks perfect with your outfit.




Thank you! I will post more. Those are my new additions to my Hermes family


----------



## eudo

lum709 said:


> Plz post modeling pics....




Here are some photos.  the white dress is from Hermes as well . Enjoy!
	

		
			
		

		
	





That is 18 Constance look. It works for me


----------



## eudo

First time to buy bolide in Orange .


----------



## eudo

It is fun to have berline as well. You have to try before making decisions. It is very versatile for occasions


----------



## eudo

Using scarf instead of belt, Turquoise berline looks just for fun..,


----------



## eudo

The last one is the black lindy with new dress from Hermes


----------



## klynneann

DH sucker said:


> So funny. It was cold the other night in Paris, so for the first time, I put on one of DW's 140 cashmere shawls. It was the MetM, and I actually said, "It should be ok...it's for men and women!"



That's awesome!


----------



## klynneann

Miss Al said:


> Black box kelly double tour. It's my first time seeing a kdt in box leather. My SA is the BEST! She sure knows what I like without me asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up a pair of beautiful corail oasis sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a bi-colour vision agenda which I bought 3 days ago. Blue azeteque and blue paon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the poor lighting conditions as I couldn't wait to share my items Thanks for letting me share.



Love the color of the sandals and your black box kdt is amazing!


----------



## klynneann

eudo said:


> The last one is the black lindy with new dress from Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836144



Your dress is beautiful!


----------



## Lovehermes89

eudo said:


> Here are some photos.  the white dress is from Hermes as well . Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836135
> View attachment 2836136
> 
> 
> That is 18 Constance look. It works for me



Love that constance on you! Gorgeous.


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> Love the winter white, so chic!




Thank you! I'm working on it!


----------



## periogirl28

Leah said:


> We are twins! I have the black version of this
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!




So happy to be twins with such a stylish lady!


----------



## Miss Al

klynneann said:


> Love the color of the sandals and your black box kdt is amazing!



Thanks, dear!


----------



## obsessed1

eudo said:


> The last one is the black lindy with new dress from Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836144




Wow Eudo,  you've been very busy!  Love it and love your modelling pics.


----------



## mcwee

Twilly for new to me Yeoh bag


----------



## obsessed1

june17 said:


> Came to thank my SA, went back with small purchases.
> Seriously, someone needs to buy me a ticket to ban island please. It's not even christmas yet.
> 
> Gorgeous christmas edition box.&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2829792
> 
> 
> La maison des carres CW13
> View attachment 2829793
> 
> 
> And twillies for my baby B.
> View attachment 2829794
> 
> 
> First i was hesitant to wear twillies for my B. I dont want to overdo it. But after talking to my SA, i do afraid that the colour of the handles will get darkens. So she chose twilly that doesn't 'overpowering' the bag itself.
> View attachment 2829800
> 
> 
> What do you think? Does anyone wrap twillies on their crocs? I feel it's a bit too much especially with the shiny finished and the pattern of the skin. But i dont want to dirty my bag as i'm quite a clumsy person.
> Anyway, thanks for letting me share.




June17, I love your scarf and bag pairings!  And your new B is TDF!  

As an aside, after seeing your Lindy modelling pic I went out and bought the exact same scarf!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MrH

Today Mr H make me very happy bcos I got xmas surprise from them &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;


----------



## Jadeite

eudo said:


> Here is 30 turquoise Lindy on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836105




I like the whole look with your outfit.


----------



## Jadeite

MrH said:


> Today Mr H make me very happy bcos I got xmas surprise from them &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836209




Wonderful way to celebrate the season.


----------



## Jadeite

mcwee said:


> Twilly for new to me Yeoh bag




 the bag needs to be showcased here more often. How about some modeling pics?


----------



## Jadeite

eudo said:


> The last one is the black lindy with new dress from Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836144




Great shopping. I've been eyeing the dress but it's too long on me so can't justify the purchase.


----------



## Jadeite

eudo said:


> Here are some photos.  the white dress is from Hermes as well . Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836135
> View attachment 2836136
> 
> 
> That is 18 Constance look. It works for me




You must be quite petite? The Constance looks like a 23 on you.


----------



## Jadeite

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Jadeite I totally agree, most of the dresses are like sacks on me. And this dress is loose too. Not tight fitting at all.




It has saved my wallet...no reason for me to buy RTW lol.


----------



## bagalogist

eudo said:


> The last one is the black lindy with new dress from Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836144



 Love the whole assemble , perfect!


----------



## Miss Al

eudo said:


> Here is 30 turquoise Lindy on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836105


 
Hi eudo,

Love your Lindy. Is your turquoise Lindy in clemence or swift? I'll be picking mine up tmr. Mine is in clemence.


----------



## Rami00

eudo said:


> Here are some photos.  the white dress is from Hermes as well . Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836135
> View attachment 2836136
> 
> 
> That is 18 Constance look. It works for me



Wow!


----------



## Rami00

eudo said:


> The last one is the black lindy with new dress from Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836144



You are killin me! Awesome!


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Early Christmas gift from my Husband &#10084;&#65039;

Colvert Kelly 35.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrH said:


> Today Mr H make me very happy bcos I got xmas surprise from them &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836209



Love your H loot, *MrH*! That black rodeo charm is my favorite.


----------



## eudo

Miss Al said:


> Hi eudo,
> 
> Love your Lindy. Is your turquoise Lindy in clemence or swift? I'll be picking mine up tmr. Mine is in clemence.




mine is swift. I have two Togo Lindy. This one is very delicate and the shape is nicer.


----------



## periogirl28

Jadeite said:


> Great shopping. I've been eyeing the dress but it's too long on me so can't justify the purchase.



Dearest you can do this dress, it comes with a fabric sash belt so you can "shorten it".


----------



## DH sucker

eudo said:


> Here are some photos.  the white dress is from Hermes as well . Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836135
> View attachment 2836136
> 
> 
> That is 18 Constance look. It works for me




Great Constance!!!


----------



## grapegravity

I have posted in KDT club but thought I would share here again  

Surprise gift from hubby: RS gator KDT with PHW


----------



## hopiko

eudo said:


> The last one is the black lindy with new dress from Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836144


Love this look and all your gorgeous bags!  Congrats on everything!



mcwee said:


> Twilly for new to me Yeoh bag



Pretty, love the pattern!



MrH said:


> Today Mr H make me very happy bcos I got xmas surprise from them &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#127876;&#127876;&#127876;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836209



Love the sneakers and rodeos!  Congrats!



KayleighAmbers said:


> Early Christmas gift from my Husband &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Colvert Kelly 35.
> 
> View attachment 2836892



Beautiful, congratulations!  Colbert is such a great color!



grapegravity said:


> I have posted in KDT club but thought I would share here again
> 
> Surprise gift from hubby: RS gator KDT with PHW



Sooooooo pretty, RS is stunning!


----------



## BagItUp10

grapegravity said:


> I have posted in KDT club but thought I would share here again
> 
> Surprise gift from hubby: RS gator KDT with PHW



Devine, I can't stop staring at your ring


----------



## Miss Al

eudo said:


> mine is swift. I have two Togo Lindy. This one is very delicate and the shape is nicer.



I'm not sure how clemence compares to swift. I hope it's not too bad. Hmm...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> Here are some photos.  the white dress is from Hermes as well . Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836135
> View attachment 2836136
> 
> 
> That is 18 Constance look. It works for me



*eudo*, the scales on your croc Constance are magnificent and love your H dress, too. Beautiful!


----------



## eudo

KayleighAmbers said:


> Early Christmas gift from my Husband &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Colvert Kelly 35.
> 
> View attachment 2836892




It is a beautiful color!


----------



## Jadeite

periogirl28 said:


> Dearest you can do this dress, it comes with a fabric sash belt so you can "shorten it".




I will just ignore this post.... LOL. *hides bank card*


----------



## Jadeite

KayleighAmbers said:


> Early Christmas gift from my Husband &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Colvert Kelly 35.
> 
> View attachment 2836892




You must be loving it. Merry Christmas.


----------



## eudo

periogirl28 said:


> Dearest you can do this dress, it comes with a fabric sash belt so you can "shorten it".




Totally agree. I am a petite size and it looks fine with or without belt. In new policy, you need to stack up some accessories before a birkin/kelly sale. Now I learn the rule and just do it. As long as those dresses are in good quality.


----------



## eudo

speedyraven said:


> Bought a gavroche twill for DH (which I can use too hehe) & found a carmen which suits my Kelly  waiting for my first GP to arrive in 2 days!
> 
> View attachment 2834946
> 
> View attachment 2834947




Such a beauty!


----------



## klynneann

grapegravity said:


> I have posted in KDT club but thought I would share here again
> 
> Surprise gift from hubby: RS gator KDT with PHW



Um, your kdt is very nice, but your RING!! Stunning!


----------



## klynneann

mcwee said:


> Twilly for new to me Yeoh bag



Ooo, a yeoh bag! Modeling pic please? I have never seen one on someone. It looks somewhat roomy.  And it's a pretty twilly, a nice pop of H orange!


----------



## klynneann

KayleighAmbers said:


> Early Christmas gift from my Husband &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Colvert Kelly 35.
> 
> View attachment 2836892



Gorgeous - love colvert! Congrats! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Kkho

grapegravity said:


> I have posted in KDT club but thought I would share here again
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise gift from hubby: RS gator KDT with PHW




We are twins on the KDT. Wish I was a twin of your ring too!


----------



## LaPato

grapegravity said:


> I have posted in KDT club but thought I would share here again
> 
> Surprise gift from hubby: RS gator KDT with PHW


this is gorgeous! congrats


----------



## grapegravity

hopiko said:


> Sooooooo pretty, RS is stunning!



Thank you! He lucked out as it stated "Fuschia" on Hermes Canada site but when he received the invoice, it had RS code on it! 



LaPato said:


> this is gorgeous! congrats



Thank you! It is very pretty IRL! 



BagItUp10 said:


> Devine, I can't stop staring at your ring





klynneann said:


> Um, your kdt is very nice, but your RING!! Stunning!





Kkho said:


> We are twins on the KDT. Wish I was a twin of your ring too!



Thanks ladies! The ring is a "push" gift from hubby for our third boy in four years.
It was love at first sight and I couldn't take it off my hand after trying it on so it went home with me


----------



## Kkho

Well done you grapegravity. 3 boys in 4 years is a lot of work!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

KayleighAmbers said:


> Early Christmas gift from my Husband &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Colvert Kelly 35.
> 
> View attachment 2836892



Congrats to getting a beautiful Kelly from DH.  He is a keeper.


----------



## Ms.Kelly

Just got picotin pm in Etoupe and a pair of shoes.
Still have no time to unbox it.


----------



## rainneday

grapegravity said:


> I have posted in KDT club but thought I would share here again
> 
> Surprise gift from hubby: RS gator KDT with PHW



Congrats on your beautiful KDT, as well as your 3rd son  ! Amazing ring!


----------



## grapegravity

rainneday said:


> Congrats on your beautiful KDT, as well as your 3rd son  ! Amazing ring!



Thank you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Inspired by Madam Bijoux, I got the 'Masions de carre' with black CW. Also received a Chinchilla vest today. Love the feel of both on my skin.  They are X'mas presents for myself. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## loves

chkpfbeliever said:


> Inspired by Madam Bijoux, I got the 'Masions de carre' with black CW. Also received a Chinchilla vest today. Love the feel of both on my skin.  They are X'mas presents for myself. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2837707



honey you look fabulous. i'm back from a long break. have a few months of free time and then probably disappear again when the busy season arrives.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

loves said:


> honey you look fabulous. i'm back from a long break. have a few months of free time and then probably disappear again when the busy season arrives.




Loves, I miss your fab action pics. Show us your pics with H. You've been an early enabler to me in TPF and we need to see more of your chic posts.


----------



## loves

chkpfbeliever said:


> Loves, I miss your fab action pics. Show us your pics with H. You've been an early enabler to me in TPF and we need to see more of your chic posts.



aww thanks. i probably will take some pics just not yet, been out of practice  loving all the posts here. happy holidays!


----------



## Jem1805

Would love to see a picture of the ultraviolet gloves. Beautiful colour.


----------



## rainneday

chkpfbeliever said:


> Inspired by Madam Bijoux, I got the 'Masions de carre' with black CW.



Stunning! Love this CW on you!


----------



## Miss Al

My 3rd Hermes bag in 4 months... 1st was a rouge casaque Birkin, then a black Kelly ...

Now... a Lindy 30 in turquoise. I'm so banned!!!


----------



## loves

Miss Al said:


> My 3rd Hermes bag in 4 months... 1st was a rouge casaque Birkin, then a black Kelly ...
> 
> Now... a Lindy 30 in turquoise. I'm so banned!!!



wow I LOVE turquoise. it's gorgeous and congrats on all your recent hermes!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Miss Al said:


> My 3rd Hermes bag in 4 months... 1st was a rouge casaque Birkin, then a black Kelly ...
> 
> Now... a Lindy 30 in turquoise. I'm so banned!!!




Congrats !! Love the new member. A great collection is a short time !!


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> aww thanks. i probably will take some pics just not yet, been out of practice  loving all the posts here. happy holidays!



yay *loves* is back! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Inspired by Madam Bijoux, I got the 'Masions de carre' with black CW. Also received a Chinchilla vest today. Love the feel of both on my skin.  They are X'mas presents for myself. Thanks for letting me share.



congrats on your scarf and chinchilla!! but i love your phone cover


----------



## thyme

Miss Al said:


> My 3rd Hermes bag in 4 months... 1st was a rouge casaque Birkin, then a black Kelly ...
> 
> Now... a Lindy 30 in turquoise. I'm so banned!!!



congrats!! very pretty lindy


----------



## loves

chincac said:


> congrats!! very pretty lindy



hi chincac my love! 

i agree that lindy is so pretty.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> yay *loves* is back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your scarf and chinchilla!! but i love your phone cover




Thanks chincac !! Reassuring to hear from one of the stylish members on this board !!&#128522;&#128522;  the phone cover and the new iPhone 6+ are also pressies for myself.  The new cover is huge !!!


----------



## Miss Al

loves said:


> wow I LOVE turquoise. it's gorgeous and congrats on all your recent hermes!


 


chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! Love the new member. A great collection is a short time !!


 


chincac said:


> congrats!! very pretty lindy


 
Thank you soo much ladies for sharing my joy! 

My SA is one "dangerous" lady... I told her that I'm so banned now. She said, "Ask and you shall be given". I'd better stay on ban island for now and there better be no mobile/internet connection so I cannot ask my SA for anymore things! Lol.  It's my first time on ban island... wonder who else is there?


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> hi chincac my love!
> 
> i agree that lindy is so pretty.







chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks chincac !! Reassuring to hear from one of the stylish members on this board !!&#128522;&#128522;  the phone cover and the new iPhone 6+ are also pressies for myself.  The new cover is huge !!!



great pressies for yourself!!  

i bought these little monsters for myself too...thought they had gone for good and regretted not buying them when i saw them years ago but they magically appear at my store..


----------



## eudo

Today another bag with gold pl lock - 28 Kelly Orange


----------



## eudo




----------



## eudo

And a pair of shoes


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> great pressies for yourself!!
> 
> 
> 
> i bought these little monsters for myself too...thought they had gone for good and regretted not buying them when i saw them years ago but they magically appear at my store..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2837787




Honored to be twins with you on the pig charm.  You are right about these charms suddenly appearing at the stores.  I saw them in the Vegas stores as well and my SA thought they were no longer available.  I got the Panda charm too !  I guess a lot for myself this month.  Feel like spoiling myself and I will get a ticket to Ban Island next month. &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eudo said:


> View attachment 2837811




What a stunning Kelly ! I'm seeing a lot of 28 Kelly on TPF in the past two months but my store has not received any !! Super congrats.


----------



## Kkho

Miss Al said:


> My 3rd Hermes bag in 4 months... 1st was a rouge casaque Birkin, then a black Kelly ...
> 
> Now... a Lindy 30 in turquoise. I'm so banned!!!




Congrats on your lovely bag!! It's lovely


----------



## Miss Al

Kkho said:


> Congrats on your lovely bag!! It's lovely


 
Thanks, Kkho!


----------



## Miss Al

eudo said:


> View attachment 2837811


 
Beautiful Kelly!!!


----------



## eudo

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a stunning Kelly ! I'm seeing a lot of 28 Kelly on TPF in the past two months but my store has not received any !! Super congrats.




Thank you! What is TPF? May I ask?


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> Honored to be twins with you on the pig charm.  You are right about these charms suddenly appearing at the stores.  I saw them in the Vegas stores as well and my SA thought they were no longer available.  I got the Panda charm too !  I guess a lot for myself this month.  Feel like spoiling myself and I will get a ticket to Ban Island next month. &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;



twins with you too on the panda!!


----------



## loves

eudo said:


> View attachment 2837811



beautiful kelly, congratulations



chincac said:


> great pressies for yourself!!
> 
> i bought these little monsters for myself too...thought they had gone for good and regretted not buying them when i saw them years ago but they magically appear at my store..
> 
> View attachment 2837787



I love these. I lost two of my charms and been looking for more but I never see them when I'm at the store. Very infuriating.


----------



## cr1stalangel

eudo said:


> Thank you! What is TPF? May I ask?



TPF = The Purse Forum. The Forum you are in now.


----------



## Hed Kandi

Miss Al said:


> My 3rd Hermes bag in 4 months... 1st was a rouge casaque Birkin, then a black Kelly ...
> 
> Now... a Lindy 30 in turquoise. I'm so banned!!!



Congratulations  on your lindy!


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> great pressies for yourself!!
> 
> i bought these little monsters for myself too...thought they had gone for good and regretted not buying them when i saw them years ago but they magically appear at my store..
> 
> View attachment 2837787



Two too cuties! Glad to hear that they are back in stores!


----------



## Miss Al

Hed Kandi said:


> Congratulations on your lindy!


 
Thank you!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Miss Al said:


> My 3rd Hermes bag in 4 months... 1st was a rouge casaque Birkin, then a black Kelly ...
> 
> Now... a Lindy 30 in turquoise. I'm so banned!!!



So beautiful! I love turquoise, congrats! 

Here is my early xMas present


----------



## Jem1805

Ooh lovely. In thinking about Evelyn... What size is that one?


----------



## Miss Al

CrackBerryCream said:


> So beautiful! I love turquoise, congrats!
> 
> Here is my early xMas present



Is yours turquoise too? Very nice and bright colour...?


----------



## SugarMama

A couple of PM rodeos have joined the stable (rose jaipur and blue lagon).


----------



## Nahreen

eudo said:


> Today another bag with gold pl lock - 28 Kelly Orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2837809
> View attachment 2837808



We are bag twins. Congratulations. Have you bought all bags this past month?


----------



## eudo

Nahreen said:


> We are bag twins. Congratulations. Have you bought all bags this past month?




yes. except the yellow ostrich and berline bags. But they are all from this year.


----------



## panthere55

My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!


----------



## Nahreen

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!



So gorgeous. Croc in lovely pink, you are a lucky girl.


----------



## MASEML

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!




Congrats!! It's so beautiful. I wouldn't be able to say no eitger... I have one in geranium gator


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Jem1805 said:


> Ooh lovely. In thinking about Evelyn... What size is that one?



Thank you, it's the GM size 



Miss Al said:


> Is yours turquoise too? Very nice and bright colour...?



Thank you, it's actually Blue Izmir, but they do look very similar on pictures


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kelly Wallet  in GHW colour Bleu Azteque in Chevre. I wish I could capture the colour better. It looks much richer irl. 

Super excited.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!



What a beauty, *panthere*. There is no way that I would turn down this RS Constance wallet! Major congrats.


----------



## Leah

chkpfbeliever said:


> Inspired by Madam Bijoux, I got the 'Masions de carre' with black CW. Also received a Chinchilla vest today. Love the feel of both on my skin.  They are X'mas presents for myself. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2837707



Beautiful Xmas self-presents!!


----------



## Rami00

eudo said:


> View attachment 2837811



Beautiful!


----------



## Piyo1115

SugarMama said:


> A couple of PM rodeos have joined the stable (rose jaipur and blue lagon).




Oh wow what a party! Love all of them!!


----------



## Piyo1115

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!




Omg this is the HG of wallets! So gorgeous I m speechless


----------



## Piyo1115

Sarah_sarah said:


> Kelly Wallet  in GHW colour Bleu Azteque in Chevre. I wish I could capture the colour better. It looks much richer irl.
> 
> Super excited.
> View attachment 2838163
> View attachment 2838167
> View attachment 2838168
> View attachment 2838169




BA is perfect for this wallet! Enjoy this beauty


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sarah_sarah said:


> Kelly Wallet  in GHW colour Bleu Azteque in Chevre. I wish I could capture the colour better. It looks much richer irl.
> 
> Super excited.
> View attachment 2838163
> View attachment 2838167
> View attachment 2838168
> View attachment 2838169



Sorry but I am bit confused because in the last 3 photos, the wallet has silver hardware?

Edit to say, now I see it. It's probably just the camera angle and it does look like permabrass in the last 3 photos but now I can see it's gold.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sorry but I am bit confused because in the last 3 photos, the wallet has silver hardware?




Looks like permabrass to me? Gold in first and permabrass in next three


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sarah_sarah said:


> Kelly Wallet  in GHW colour Bleu Azteque in Chevre. I wish I could capture the colour better. It looks much richer irl.
> 
> Super excited.
> View attachment 2838163
> View attachment 2838167
> View attachment 2838168
> View attachment 2838169



Just want to say it's a beautiful combo and we are cousin on this as I have this exact combo in a Bearn wallet. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Piyo1115 said:


> BA is perfect for this wallet! Enjoy this beauty




Thank you. I never knew I would like the colour.


----------



## elleestbelle

Miss Al said:


> My 3rd Hermes bag in 4 months... 1st was a rouge casaque Birkin, then a black Kelly ...
> 
> Now... a Lindy 30 in turquoise. I'm so banned!!!




Congrats! The color is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Looks like permabrass to me? Gold in first and permabrass in next three




It is GHW and my iphone camera is just not good at making photos. I do have a reservation for a permabrass in orange but I do like GHW a lot so I grabbed this one.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sorry but I am bit confused because in the last 3 photos, the wallet has silver hardware?
> 
> Edit to say, now I see it. It's probably just the camera angle and it does look like permabrass in the last 3 photos but now I can see it's gold.







xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just want to say it's a beautiful combo and we are cousin on this as I have this exact combo in a Bearn wallet. Enjoy in good health!




Thank you. The colour is so hard to capture just as much as the GHW. 

I have a reservation for permabrass and orange but this was one GHW I could not resist. 

 thanks.


----------



## meazar

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!



Gorgeous!!! Congrats...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Sarah_sarah said:


> It is GHW and my iphone camera is just not good at making photos. I do have a reservation for a permabrass in orange but I do like GHW a lot so I grabbed this one.




Congrats !! This is the color and hardware that I want for a Kelly wallet. I would grab it too.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!




Congrats on a beautiful RS exotic piece. I was offered a Bearn wallet in the same color last week but I couldn't use it as a clutch so I declined.  Yours is two bags for the price of one !! Enjoy her I good health.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Looks like permabrass to me? Gold in first and permabrass in next three




Oopsy. Tagged the same pic. Maybe this one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The colour doesn't look correct but GHW should come up. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! This is the color and hardware that I want for a Kelly wallet. I would grab it too.




Thank you so much.  glad I am not the only one.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you so much.  glad I am not the only one.




I love this color so much that I bought a Calvi in this color. It is such a happy blue!!


----------



## Miss Al

elleestbelle said:


> Congrats! The color is gorgeous!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## Miss Al

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!



STUNNING!!! Congrats. I'm soo envious.


----------



## Miss Al

Sarah_sarah said:


> Kelly Wallet  in GHW colour Bleu Azteque in Chevre. I wish I could capture the colour better. It looks much richer irl.
> 
> Super excited.



Congrats Sarah_sarah. I wanted the exact combination but in phw and had asked my SA to get it for me. However, now that I have a turquoise lindy, two blue azteque chevres in tarmac passport holder and vision agenda, I'll have to decide on another colour. Too many blues this month but the colour is sooo nice yah. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## panthere55

meazar said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congrats...


 


chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats on a beautiful RS exotic piece. I was offered a Bearn wallet in the same color last week but I couldn't use it as a clutch so I declined.  Yours is two bags for the price of one !! Enjoy her I good health.


 


Nahreen said:


> So gorgeous. Croc in lovely pink, you are a lucky girl.


 


MASEML said:


> Congrats!! It's so beautiful. I wouldn't be able to say no eitger... I have one in geranium gator


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> What a beauty, *panthere*. There is no way that I would turn down this RS Constance wallet! Major congrats.


 


Piyo1115 said:


> Omg this is the HG of wallets! So gorgeous I m speechless




Thank you guys so much!


----------



## brandee1002

grapegravity said:


> I have posted in KDT club but thought I would share here again
> 
> Surprise gift from hubby: RS gator KDT with PHW




I can't get my eyes off that ring &#128584;&#128586;.. I love RS its stunning, I prefer it over fuchsia .


----------



## LVsister

After turning down the rodeo charm GM, my SA showed me this little cutie to use as bag charm. Fell in love instantly. Here s my small contribution:





Small carmencita in Blue Electrique and samarcande en fete palissandre. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Holidays to you all ^^


----------



## grapegravity

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!


Stunning!!!  congrats!!!


----------



## grapegravity

brandee1002 said:


> I can't get my eyes off that ring &#128584;&#128586;.. I love RS its stunning, I prefer it over fuchsia .


Thank you! I also can't take my eyes of it (especially under the sun!! 

RS is really pretty irl, hope fully I can get it in a B or K one day~


----------



## brandee1002

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!



This is gorgeous!&#128010;&#128010; . I stopped buying exotics for awhile, it looks get in my closet but I never end up using them. Can't sat no to RS though. &#128536;&#128159;


----------



## Piyo1115

Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol


----------



## MASEML

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444



She's gorg piyo. Congrats! I wouldn't worry about stinkers, you'll deal with it if/when the time comes. However, hopefully that'd ay will never come, and I'm hoping that H is testing bags for the stink issue before boxing and sending to stores.


----------



## jyyanks

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444



 OMG!!!! Major Congratulations - so happy for you


----------



## brandee1002

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444



Lol you just reminded me to sniff my bag !! Major congrats!


----------



## SugarMama

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444



Goodness!  She's beautiful!  Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444




 beautiful. I know what you mean. I sniffed mine at the store (a bit embarrassed). 
Congrats.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Miss Al said:


> Congrats Sarah_sarah. I wanted the exact combination but in phw and had asked my SA to get it for me. However, now that I have a turquoise lindy, two blue azteque chevres in tarmac passport holder and vision agenda, I'll have to decide on another colour. Too many blues this month but the colour is sooo nice yah. I can't get enough of it.




Thank you, Miss Al.  I can relate. I have an agenda in blue (different colour but still) plus the passport holder. Who knew. I guess it uplifts us. I really wanted the GHW and with the colour it was really a nice surprise. Can't wait to see what you get. The new red (more pinkish) looks super in PHW.


----------



## Piyo1115

MASEML said:


> She's gorg piyo. Congrats! I wouldn't worry about stinkers, you'll deal with it if/when the time comes. However, hopefully that'd ay will never come, and I'm hoping that H is testing bags for the stink issue before boxing and sending to stores.




Yea crossing my fingers



jyyanks said:


> OMG!!!! Major Congratulations - so happy for you




Thank you J!



brandee1002 said:


> Lol you just reminded me to sniff my bag !! Major congrats!




Lol yup I m cautious after my first stinker



SugarMama said:


> Goodness!  She's beautiful!  Enjoy!




Thanks so much SugarMama



Sarah_sarah said:


> beautiful. I know what you mean. I sniffed mine at the store (a bit embarrassed).
> Congrats.




Lol I didn't do it at the store since my SA was super busy, hopefully the sun test will still work in this cold weather


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Kelly Wallet  in GHW colour Bleu Azteque in Chevre. I wish I could capture the colour better. It looks much richer irl.
> 
> Super excited.
> View attachment 2838163
> View attachment 2838167
> View attachment 2838168
> View attachment 2838169



Sarah! Congrats! It is beautiful, I love this color, perfection!


----------



## rainneday

LVsister said:


> After turning down the rodeo charm GM, my SA showed me this little cutie to use as bag charm. Fell in love instantly. Here s my small contribution:
> View attachment 2838411
> 
> View attachment 2838412
> View attachment 2838413
> 
> Small carmencita in Blue Electrique and samarcande en fete palissandre. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Holidays to you all ^^



Love BE, congrats!



Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444



Gorgeous, Congrats!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Sarah! Congrats! It is beautiful, I love this color, perfection!




 you are the one who got me out or my dark colour comfort zone. And so glad I tried it. :bisous


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> you are the one who got me out or my dark colour comfort zone. And so glad I tried it. :bisous



Did I?! I am a fan of bold colors  You made an excellent choice!


----------



## Miss Al

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#55357;&#56833; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444


 
It's raining turquoise and blue azteque everywhere! Congrats Piyo!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444


Major congrats!!! love your bag


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Jadeite said:


> A beautiful picture.





Leah said:


> Beautiful Jige but I think your STUNNING rings are even more fabulous!!





anpanmanlover said:


> Wow what a nice color both your nails and Jige.





Kitty S. said:


> Love how your nails match the Jige. Congrats!





Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful jige! Your mani goes so nicely with it.





MASEML said:


> Love your jige....anemone is an amazing color. Congrats!!


Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
Push present and Christmas gift from hubby! 
Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Lovehermes89

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444



Congratulation for scoring this beauty B! 



Sarah_sarah said:


> Kelly Wallet  in GHW colour Bleu Azteque in Chevre. I wish I could capture the colour better. It looks much richer irl.
> 
> Super excited.
> View attachment 2838163
> View attachment 2838167
> View attachment 2838168
> View attachment 2838169



Beautiful color.


----------



## klynneann

chkpfbeliever said:


> Inspired by Madam Bijoux, I got the 'Masions de carre' with black CW. Also received a Chinchilla vest today. Love the feel of both on my skin.  They are X'mas presents for myself. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2837707



Beautiful! Enjoy both.


----------



## Jadeite

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621




Merry Christmas. Great colour for the season


----------



## Jadeite

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444




 happy holidays


----------



## Jadeite

Sarah_sarah said:


> Kelly Wallet  in GHW colour Bleu Azteque in Chevre. I wish I could capture the colour better. It looks much richer irl.
> 
> Super excited.
> View attachment 2838163
> View attachment 2838167
> View attachment 2838168
> View attachment 2838169




Very pretty


----------



## Jadeite

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!




How gorgeous is that!


----------



## Miss Al

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621


 
Rouge pivione looks heavenly! Merry Christmas!


----------



## anpanmanlover

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621


congrats. It is very gorgeous Kelly.


----------



## Nahreen

Miss Al said:


> STUNNING!!! Congrats. I'm soo envious.



I have this one with phw and it is lovely. The phw makes the blue colder if you understand my meaning. But I have a orange K with ghw for when I want warm colours.


----------



## Nahreen

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621



Gorgous combo.


----------



## ermottina

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621


Stunning Kelly!!!! Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444



Congrats for getting such a pretty color in time for the Holidays ! Turquoise is a beautiful blue.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621




Stunning. &#127800;&#127802;&#127801;&#127799;&#128144;
She is beautiful.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Jadeite said:


> Very pretty




Thank you  &#127800;









Beautiful color. [/QUOTE]


Thank you  &#127802;


----------



## speedyraven

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621




Miss Pivoine have lovely grains mmmm... Congrats!


----------



## speedyraven

My first GP has arrived! Never thought I'd buy a small GP. Always imagined toting a big one but I can't reject this pink baby


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621



*Perfection*!!!


----------



## Dupsy

speedyraven said:


> My first GP has arrived! Never thought I'd buy a small GP. Always imagined toting a big one but I can't reject this pink baby
> 
> View attachment 2838744




Congrats! Enjoy her in the best of health. She is cute!


----------



## Mariapia

SugarMama said:


> A couple of PM rodeos have joined the stable (rose jaipur and blue lagon).




So cute! Congrats SugarMama!


----------



## Mariapia

speedyraven said:


> My first GP has arrived! Never thought I'd buy a small GP. Always imagined toting a big one but I can't reject this pink baby
> 
> View attachment 2838744




Gorgeous GP, speedyraven!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Dupsy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621




Lovely!


----------



## HPassion

speedyraven said:


> My first GP has arrived! Never thought I'd buy a small GP. Always imagined toting a big one but I can't reject this pink baby
> 
> View attachment 2838744




So cute!  Is it tosca?


----------



## speedyraven

Dupsy said:


> Congrats! Enjoy her in the best of health. She is cute!







Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous GP, speedyraven!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;




Thank you  still need to get used to the size. Always imagined a GP to be like a Multi purpose spacious all day tote bag. I can't even put the handle over my shoulders. But she is pretty  

I'm sure she won't be my one & only


----------



## speedyraven

HPassion said:


> So cute!  Is it tosca?




Thank you! Yes it's tosca. Sometimes I'm amazed at how people can identify the colours accurately. True H lover as your nick suggest  
maybe one day I'll be an expert too (& I'll teach my future kids H colours haha). DH can already pick up the colours from the last two seasons


----------



## OhManolo

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444



It is stunning! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## OhManolo

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621



Such a gorgeous combination!!! I love the Kelly and GM shawl!


----------



## OhManolo

speedyraven said:


> My first GP has arrived! Never thought I'd buy a small GP. Always imagined toting a big one but I can't reject this pink baby
> 
> View attachment 2838744



This one is such a cutie!  It would be hard to reject this pink. Enjoy!


----------



## eudo

> *Perfection*!!!




It is very beautiful!


----------



## Wplijnaar

speedyraven said:


> My first GP has arrived! Never thought I'd buy a small GP. Always imagined toting a big one but I can't reject this pink baby
> 
> View attachment 2838744



She's a beauty ! Lovely !!!!


----------



## SugarMama

speedyraven said:


> My first GP has arrived! Never thought I'd buy a small GP. Always imagined toting a big one but I can't reject this pink baby
> 
> View attachment 2838744



Adorable!  This was my first GP as well and mine still looks brand new.  Tosca is a very special color.  Enjoy her!


----------



## tammywks

3 Xmas gifts for myself 



Let's unbox the 2 small boxes first. 

The first...Fantaisies Indiennes 90 rouge/rose vif/vert 
The second...Breloque charms 




What's the third (and the biggest)? 


.
..
...
....
.....
......

B35 in Anemone Epsom phw!!!


----------



## Ccc1

Love your Anemone


----------



## Nahreen

tammywks said:


> 3 Xmas gifts for myself
> View attachment 2838859
> 
> 
> Let's unbox the 2 small boxes first.
> 
> The first...Fantaisies Indiennes 90 rouge/rose vif/vert
> The second...Breloque charms
> View attachment 2838860
> 
> 
> 
> What's the third (and the biggest)?
> View attachment 2838861
> 
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> 
> B35 in Anemone Epsom phw!!!
> View attachment 2838862
> 
> View attachment 2838865
> 
> View attachment 2838866
> 
> View attachment 2838867



Beautiful purchases.


----------



## MASEML

I love your B!!! Congrats!


----------



## ceci

Loving all beautiful colors pink, purple, blue & green reveals!! Congrats everyone! And wishing everyone will be lucky to get what you wish for in the new year!!

For me just a small purchase yesterday with a new pair of Twilly switching from Spring/Summer color theme to Fall/Winter to celebrate First day of Winter!!


----------



## Deborah1986

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!



Stunning !!


----------



## Nahreen

ceci said:


> Loving all beautiful colors pink, purple, blue & green reveals!! Congrats everyone! And wishing everyone will be lucky to get what you wish for in the new year!!
> 
> For me just a small purchase yesterday with a new pair of Twilly switching from Spring/Summer color theme to Fall/Winter to celebrate First day of Winter!!
> View attachment 2838926
> View attachment 2838927



Nice twillies.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Jadeite said:


> Merry Christmas. Great colour for the season







Miss Al said:


> Rouge pivione looks heavenly! Merry Christmas!







anpanmanlover said:


> congrats. It is very gorgeous Kelly.







Nahreen said:


> Gorgous combo.







ermottina said:


> Stunning Kelly!!!! Merry Christmas to you.







Sarah_sarah said:


> Stunning. &#127800;&#127802;&#127801;&#127799;&#128144;
> She is beautiful.







speedyraven said:


> Miss Pivoine have lovely grains mmmm... Congrats!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Perfection*!!!




Thank you all so much!!!


----------



## Piyo1115

rainneday said:


> Love BE, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, Congrats!







Miss Al said:


> It's raining turquoise and blue azteque everywhere! Congrats Piyo!!!



Thanks Miss Al!



LOUKPEACH said:


> Major congrats!!! love your bag



Thank you Loukpeach



Lovehermes89 said:


> Congratulation for scoring this beauty B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color.



Thanks LoveHermes80!



Jadeite said:


> happy holidays



You too Jadeite!



chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats for getting such a pretty color in time for the Holidays ! Turquoise is a beautiful blue.



Thank you chkpfbeliever, she is a beauty &#128522;



OhManolo said:


> It is stunning! Congrats to you!!!




Thanks OhManolo!


----------



## Piyo1115

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621




OMG I love this K!! Is RP similar to RC?


----------



## Piyo1115

speedyraven said:


> My first GP has arrived! Never thought I'd buy a small GP. Always imagined toting a big one but I can't reject this pink baby
> 
> View attachment 2838744




Congrats speedyraven! Is the color Tosca?


----------



## Piyo1115

tammywks said:


> 3 Xmas gifts for myself
> View attachment 2838859
> 
> 
> Let's unbox the 2 small boxes first.
> 
> The first...Fantaisies Indiennes 90 rouge/rose vif/vert
> The second...Breloque charms
> View attachment 2838860
> 
> 
> 
> What's the third (and the biggest)?
> View attachment 2838861
> 
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> 
> B35 in Anemone Epsom phw!!!
> View attachment 2838862
> 
> View attachment 2838865
> 
> View attachment 2838866
> 
> View attachment 2838867




What a nice loot! And my dream color B! Congrats Tammywks, enjoy her!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

The B35 in anemone is absolutely gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Piyo1115

ceci said:


> Loving all beautiful colors pink, purple, blue & green reveals!! Congrats everyone! And wishing everyone will be lucky to get what you wish for in the new year!!
> 
> For me just a small purchase yesterday with a new pair of Twilly switching from Spring/Summer color theme to Fall/Winter to celebrate First day of Winter!!
> View attachment 2838926
> View attachment 2838927




The twillies are so pretty! Is your B RJ?


----------



## ceci

Piyo1115 said:


> The twillies are so pretty! Is your B RJ?




Thanks Piyo! You're right. It's RJ. I find RP is really close to RJ but more intense & a bit less neon. Sometimes it's hard to match twilly without bringing in the bag, but lucky it's easy for me yesterday having many RP items on display!



Nahreen said:


> Nice twillies.




Yes. Always love floral patterns & glad they have a pair in this color way! Thanks!


----------



## ceci

Piyo1115 said:


> OMG I love this K!! Is RP similar to RC?




Definitely not with RC (rouge Casaque) as I carried my KC RC with me to H yesterday. A lot closer to RJ.


----------



## ceci

Also picked this up for MIL

Éperon d'Or (CW11)


----------



## doves75

tammywks said:


> 3 Xmas gifts for myself
> View attachment 2838859
> 
> 
> Let's unbox the 2 small boxes first.
> 
> The first...Fantaisies Indiennes 90 rouge/rose vif/vert
> The second...Breloque charms
> View attachment 2838860
> 
> 
> 
> What's the third (and the biggest)?
> View attachment 2838861
> 
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> 
> B35 in Anemone Epsom phw!!!
> View attachment 2838862
> 
> View attachment 2838865
> 
> View attachment 2838866
> 
> View attachment 2838867




You've been so nice this year that Santa brought you such a beautiful goodies!! Congrats tammywks &#128077;&#128077;&#128156;&#128156;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## doves75

Piyo1115 said:


> Holiday gift for me! &#128513; Very happy and lucky to find her. Presenting my B30 in Turquoise PHW. Hopefully she won't smell...I kept sniffing her lol
> View attachment 2838444




So happy for you Piyo115!! Turquoise is such a beautiful color &#128153;&#128153; enjoy and happy holidays


----------



## Sickgrl13

Got the black PdV CSGM FINALLY!     Will post pics soon.  So excited!


----------



## Jadeite

ceci said:


> Also picked this up for MIL
> 
> Éperon d'Or (CW11)
> 
> View attachment 2839209




Very sweet of you


----------



## Fabfashion

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621


Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly and shawl! And congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Fabfashion

speedyraven said:


> My first GP has arrived! Never thought I'd buy a small GP. Always imagined toting a big one but I can't reject this pink baby
> 
> View attachment 2838744


Very cute GP! And love the twilly and carmen too.


----------



## Fabfashion

tammywks said:


> 3 Xmas gifts for myself
> View attachment 2838859
> 
> 
> Let's unbox the 2 small boxes first.
> 
> The first...Fantaisies Indiennes 90 rouge/rose vif/vert
> The second...Breloque charms
> View attachment 2838860
> 
> 
> 
> What's the third (and the biggest)?
> View attachment 2838861
> 
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> 
> B35 in Anemone Epsom phw!!!
> View attachment 2838862
> 
> View attachment 2838865
> 
> View attachment 2838866
> 
> View attachment 2838867


Your new B is absolutely stunning, tammywks! Pretty shawl and charms to go with her too. Congrats and happy holidays!


----------



## Fabfashion

panthere55 said:


> My latest surprise! It's not a bag but I couldn't say no. Constance wallet in rose scheherezade croc! I will wear it as a clutch for sure!


Gorgeous croc contance wallet, panthere55.  What a beautiful color! Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

ceci said:


> Loving all beautiful colors pink, purple, blue & green reveals!! Congrats everyone! And wishing everyone will be lucky to get what you wish for in the new year!!
> 
> For me just a small purchase yesterday with a new pair of Twilly switching from Spring/Summer color theme to Fall/Winter to celebrate First day of Winter!!
> View attachment 2838926
> View attachment 2838927


Pretty twillys for your beautiful B. Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

ceci said:


> Also picked this up for MIL
> 
> Éperon d'Or (CW11)
> 
> View attachment 2839209


That's so sweet of you, ceci. Your MIL will have a very happy holidays.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Fabfashion said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly and shawl! And congrats on your new baby!




Thank you!! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## ceci

Fabfashion said:


> That's so sweet of you, ceci. Your MIL will have a very happy holidays.






Jadeite said:


> Very sweet of you




We don't spend Christmas together every year, so DH & I love to share what we love  Glad we got her plissé scarf years ago & quite sad H is no longer making them.


----------



## anpanmanlover

tammywks said:


> 3 Xmas gifts for myself
> View attachment 2838859
> 
> 
> Let's unbox the 2 small boxes first.
> 
> The first...Fantaisies Indiennes 90 rouge/rose vif/vert
> The second...Breloque charms
> View attachment 2838860
> 
> 
> 
> What's the third (and the biggest)?
> View attachment 2838861
> 
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> 
> B35 in Anemone Epsom phw!!!
> View attachment 2838862
> 
> View attachment 2838865
> 
> View attachment 2838866
> 
> View attachment 2838867


Love the color. Stunning. Also the charm too, where did you get it from. I have been searching it for awhile now. SA said it's discontinued. You are lucky to get it


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> 3 Xmas gifts for myself
> View attachment 2838859
> 
> 
> Let's unbox the 2 small boxes first.
> 
> The first...Fantaisies Indiennes 90 rouge/rose vif/vert
> The second...Breloque charms
> View attachment 2838860
> 
> 
> 
> What's the third (and the biggest)?
> View attachment 2838861
> 
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> 
> B35 in Anemone Epsom phw!!!
> View attachment 2838862
> 
> View attachment 2838865
> 
> View attachment 2838866
> 
> View attachment 2838867



*Tammy* - You got some very nice presents for yourself.  Congrats on the beautiful Anemone B !!


----------



## LVsister

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Time to share my joy and excitement over my first Kelly!
> Push present and Christmas gift from hubby!
> Miss Rouge Pivione Kelly 35 Togo GHW and Cheval Marwari shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2838621



This is gorgeous!  Congrats !


----------



## hermesBB

I was completely overwhelmed by my sweet SA when she said she's got something special for me for Christmas. I thought it might be something in Croc or Ostrich that I was waiting for but no. It turned out to be this.... I am soooo thrilled. I've seen a couple of Medor in Croc, but was never too impressed. But this one totally blow me away.

Presenting Miss Lizzie Medor in Bleu Petrol


Compared to croc, the skin is so intriguing, it changes almost chameleon 




It matches perfectly with one of my Chanel Jackets 



I also picked up the green/grey cashmere wrap in the first picture, then the soleil cashmere/silk wrap, the cardigan that she transferred in 34 for me and the new 2015 ss RTW shirt in dusty rose









Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> I was completely overwhelmed by my sweet SA when she said she's got something special for me for Christmas. I thought it might be something in Croc or Ostrich that I was waiting for but no. It turned out to be this.... I am soooo thrilled. I've seen a couple of Medor in Croc, but was never too impressed. But this one totally blow me away.
> 
> Presenting Miss Lizzie Medor in Bleu Petrol
> View attachment 2839847
> 
> Compared to croc, the skin is so intriguing, it changes almost chameleon
> View attachment 2839848
> 
> View attachment 2839850
> 
> It matches perfectly with one of my Chanel Jackets
> View attachment 2839851
> 
> 
> I also picked up the green/grey cashmere wrap in the first picture, then the soleil cashmere/silk wrap, the cardigan that she transferred in 34 for me and the new 2015 ss RTW shirt in dusty rose
> 
> View attachment 2839853
> 
> View attachment 2839855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Love your Bleu Petrol Medor clutch, it's gorgeous, hermesBB. You must be over the moon about it! This lizzie is indeed something quite special.


----------



## papertiger

hermesBB said:


> I was completely overwhelmed by my sweet SA when she said she's got something special for me for Christmas. I thought it might be something in Croc or Ostrich that I was waiting for but no. It turned out to be this.... I am soooo thrilled. I've seen a couple of Medor in Croc, but was never too impressed. But this one totally blow me away.
> 
> Presenting Miss Lizzie Medor in Bleu Petrol
> View attachment 2839847
> 
> Compared to croc, the skin is so intriguing, it changes almost chameleon
> View attachment 2839848
> 
> View attachment 2839850
> 
> It matches perfectly with one of my Chanel Jackets
> View attachment 2839851
> 
> 
> I also picked up the green/grey cashmere wrap in the first picture, then the soleil cashmere/silk wrap, the cardigan that she transferred in 34 for me and the new 2015 ss RTW shirt in dusty rose
> 
> View attachment 2839853
> 
> View attachment 2839855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It is intriguing, a cool sexy mystery clutch

I also adore that fabulous chunky cardigan, yum, yum, yummy


----------



## Hed Kandi

tammywks said:


> 3 Xmas gifts for myself
> View attachment 2838859
> 
> 
> Let's unbox the 2 small boxes first.
> 
> The first...Fantaisies Indiennes 90 rouge/rose vif/vert
> The second...Breloque charms
> View attachment 2838860
> 
> 
> 
> What's the third (and the biggest)?
> View attachment 2838861
> 
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> 
> B35 in Anemone Epsom phw!!!
> View attachment 2838862
> 
> View attachment 2838865
> 
> View attachment 2838866
> 
> View attachment 2838867



Congrats!!!!


----------



## brage9

hermesBB said:


> I was completely overwhelmed by my sweet SA when she said she's got something special for me for Christmas. I thought it might be something in Croc or Ostrich that I was waiting for but no. It turned out to be this.... I am soooo thrilled. I've seen a couple of Medor in Croc, but was never too impressed. But this one totally blow me away.
> 
> Presenting Miss Lizzie Medor in Bleu Petrol
> View attachment 2839847
> 
> Compared to croc, the skin is so intriguing, it changes almost chameleon
> View attachment 2839848
> 
> View attachment 2839850
> 
> It matches perfectly with one of my Chanel Jackets
> View attachment 2839851
> 
> 
> I also picked up the green/grey cashmere wrap in the first picture, then the soleil cashmere/silk wrap, the cardigan that she transferred in 34 for me and the new 2015 ss RTW shirt in dusty rose
> 
> View attachment 2839853
> 
> View attachment 2839855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


The petrol medor is fantastic!! This color is amazing in lizzard.


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your Bleu Petrol Medor clutch, it's gorgeous, hermesBB. You must be over the moon about it! This lizzie is indeed something quite special.




Thank you VigeeLeBrun. I'm completely nuts over it. I was so in love with it that I passed a red Croc Jige clutch my SA offered to me at the same time.


----------



## hermesBB

brage9 said:


> The petrol medor is fantastic!! This color is amazing in lizzard.



Thank you brage9. 



papertiger said:


> It is intriguing, a cool sexy mystery clutch
> 
> I also adore that fabulous chunky cardigan, yum, yum, yummy




Thank you papertiger! I like the word "sexy" hohohooo


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesBB said:


> Thank you VigeeLeBrun. I'm completely nuts over it. I was so in love with it that *I passed a red Croc Jige clutch my SA offered to me at the same time.*



*hermesBB*, don't blame you at all!! Your new lizzie medor is spectacular.


----------



## hermesBB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hermesBB*, don't blame you at all!! Your new lizzie medor is spectacular.




Haha don't count on that. I might kick myself later after I am more sober


----------



## Serva1

Gorgeous lizzie, blue petrol &#10084;&#65039; Thank you for sharing this special clutch.


----------



## tammywks

Hed Kandi said:


> Congrats!!!!




Thanks, Hed Kandi.



chkpfbeliever said:


> *Tammy* - You got some very nice presents for yourself.  Congrats on the beautiful Anemone B !!




Thank you, chkpfbeliever. I believe Anemone is the best purple that Hermes has ever had. 



anpanmanlover said:


> Love the color. Stunning. Also the charm too, where did you get it from. I have been searching it for awhile now. SA said it's discontinued. You are lucky to get it




Thanks. I think Breloque charm has made its comeback. I bought it at my local H store together with my B. 



Fabfashion said:


> Your new B is absolutely stunning, tammywks! Pretty shawl and charms to go with her too. Congrats and happy holidays!




Thanks so much, Fabfashion. Merry Christmas! 



doves75 said:


> You've been so nice this year that Santa brought you such a beautiful goodies!! Congrats tammywks &#128077;&#128077;&#128156;&#128156;&#128077;&#128077;



Thanks, doves75. Love my Santa!





Piyo1115 said:


> What a nice loot! And my dream color B! Congrats Tammywks, enjoy her!




Thanks, Piyo1115. Hope you could get your dream color B very soon. 



Nahreen said:


> Beautiful purchases.




Thank you, Nahreen. 



Ccc1 said:


> Love your Anemone




Anemone is one of the beautiful colors of 2014 I believe.


----------



## tammywks

MASEML said:


> I love your B!!! Congrats!







LaPetiteDanoise said:


> The B35 in anemone is absolutely gorgeous. Congrats!




Thanks a lot, MASEML and LaPetiteDanoise. Merry Xmas!


----------



## Fabfashion

hermesBB said:


> I was completely overwhelmed by my sweet SA when she said she's got something special for me for Christmas. I thought it might be something in Croc or Ostrich that I was waiting for but no. It turned out to be this.... I am soooo thrilled. I've seen a couple of Medor in Croc, but was never too impressed. But this one totally blow me away.
> 
> Presenting Miss Lizzie Medor in Bleu Petrol
> View attachment 2839847
> 
> Compared to croc, the skin is so intriguing, it changes almost chameleon
> View attachment 2839848
> 
> View attachment 2839850
> 
> It matches perfectly with one of my Chanel Jackets
> View attachment 2839851
> 
> 
> I also picked up the green/grey cashmere wrap in the first picture, then the soleil cashmere/silk wrap, the cardigan that she transferred in 34 for me and the new 2015 ss RTW shirt in dusty rose
> 
> View attachment 2839853
> 
> View attachment 2839855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Gorgeous lizzie clutch! Love all the other goodies too. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Leah

hermesBB said:


> I was completely overwhelmed by my sweet SA when she said she's got something special for me for Christmas. I thought it might be something in Croc or Ostrich that I was waiting for but no. It turned out to be this.... I am soooo thrilled. I've seen a couple of Medor in Croc, but was never too impressed. But this one totally blow me away.
> 
> Presenting Miss Lizzie Medor in Bleu Petrol
> View attachment 2839847
> 
> Compared to croc, the skin is so intriguing, it changes almost chameleon
> View attachment 2839848
> 
> View attachment 2839850
> 
> It matches perfectly with one of my Chanel Jackets
> View attachment 2839851
> 
> 
> I also picked up the green/grey cashmere wrap in the first picture, then the soleil cashmere/silk wrap, the cardigan that she transferred in 34 for me and the new 2015 ss RTW shirt in dusty rose
> 
> View attachment 2839853
> 
> View attachment 2839855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



ALL gorgeous pieces!! Wow!


----------



## grapegravity

Got lucky on H Canada with this beauty!!
Black shiny gator GHW CDC with large scale


----------



## MASEML

grapegravity said:


> Got lucky on H Canada with this beauty!!
> Black shiny gator GHW CDC with large scale



So beautiful! Lucky find!


----------



## panthere55

hermesBB said:


> I was completely overwhelmed by my sweet SA when she said she's got something special for me for Christmas. I thought it might be something in Croc or Ostrich that I was waiting for but no. It turned out to be this.... I am soooo thrilled. I've seen a couple of Medor in Croc, but was never too impressed. But this one totally blow me away.
> 
> Presenting Miss Lizzie Medor in Bleu Petrol
> View attachment 2839847
> 
> Compared to croc, the skin is so intriguing, it changes almost chameleon
> View attachment 2839848
> 
> View attachment 2839850
> 
> It matches perfectly with one of my Chanel Jackets
> View attachment 2839851
> 
> 
> I also picked up the green/grey cashmere wrap in the first picture, then the soleil cashmere/silk wrap, the cardigan that she transferred in 34 for me and the new 2015 ss RTW shirt in dusty rose
> 
> View attachment 2839853
> 
> View attachment 2839855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




What a special find! Big congrats on medor!


----------



## panthere55

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous croc contance wallet, panthere55.  What a beautiful color! Enjoy!


 


Deborah1986 said:


> Stunning !!




Thank you so much!


----------



## Fabfashion

grapegravity said:


> Got lucky on H Canada with this beauty!!
> Black shiny gator GHW CDC with large scale


Gorgeous! Love the GHW combination. Beautiful ring too.


----------



## grapegravity

MASEML said:


> So beautiful! Lucky find!






Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous! Love the GHW combination. Beautiful ring too.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## hermesBB

Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous lizzie, blue petrol &#10084;&#65039; Thank you for sharing this special clutch.







Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous lizzie clutch! Love all the other goodies too. Happy Holidays!







Leah said:


> ALL gorgeous pieces!! Wow!







panthere55 said:


> What a special find! Big congrats on medor!




Thank you all for your kind words and Happy Holidays to all tpfers!


----------



## Koga

tammywks said:


> 3 Xmas gifts for myself


Lovely Anemone 35B! I love your boots too!!


----------



## tammywks

Koga said:


> Lovely Anemone 35B! I love your boots too!!




Thank you, Koga. Merry Xmas!!!


----------



## panthere55

My last purchases (hopefully!) of the year. bracelet, 2 brandenbourgs shawls (pink one is brighter irl) and birkin 30 in blue paradise with phw in clemence. I was worried about getting clemence birkin but it's smaller size and my SA said this new clemence is much stiffer. So hopefully it will keep shape over the years!


----------



## MASEML

panthere55 said:


> My last purchases (hopefully!) of the year. bracelet, 2 brandenbourgs shawls (pink one is brighter irl) and birkin 30 in blue paradise with phw in clemence. I was worried about getting clemence birkin but it's smaller size and my SA said this new clemence is much stiffer. So hopefully it will keep shape over the years!



Panthere, what amazing goodies. I LOVE your new B!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

panthere55 said:


> My last purchases (hopefully!) of the year. bracelet, 2 brandenbourgs shawls (pink one is brighter irl) and birkin 30 in blue paradise with phw in clemence. I was worried about getting clemence birkin but it's smaller size and my SA said this new clemence is much stiffer. So hopefully it will keep shape over the years!




So gorgeous! Love the Brandenbourg print (I have it in dip dye pink) and your color/leather combo for Birkin. Enjoy!


----------



## brandee1002

panthere55 said:


> My last purchases (hopefully!) of the year. bracelet, 2 brandenbourgs shawls (pink one is brighter irl) and birkin 30 in blue paradise with phw in clemence. I was worried about getting clemence birkin but it's smaller size and my SA said this new clemence is much stiffer. So hopefully it will keep shape over the years!



Oh I love that bracelet &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. That B is tdf .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> My last purchases (hopefully!) of the year. bracelet, 2 brandenbourgs shawls (pink one is brighter irl) and birkin 30 in blue paradise with phw in clemence. I was worried about getting clemence birkin but it's smaller size and my SA said this new clemence is much stiffer. So hopefully it will keep shape over the years!



Major congrats, *panthere*! Your blinged out bracelet is wonderful, love bleu paradise with PHW, it's a great combination and the Brandebourg GMs are lovely. Enjoy!


----------



## At888

panthere55 said:


> My last purchases (hopefully!) of the year. bracelet, 2 brandenbourgs shawls (pink one is brighter irl) and birkin 30 in blue paradise with phw in clemence. I was worried about getting clemence birkin but it's smaller size and my SA said this new clemence is much stiffer. So hopefully it will keep shape over the years!



Congratulations!!!! Nice purchases.


----------



## Jadeite

panthere55 said:


> My last purchases (hopefully!) of the year. bracelet, 2 brandenbourgs shawls (pink one is brighter irl) and birkin 30 in blue paradise with phw in clemence. I was worried about getting clemence birkin but it's smaller size and my SA said this new clemence is much stiffer. So hopefully it will keep shape over the years!




You're on a roll this season. Merry Xmas


----------



## Jadeite

grapegravity said:


> Got lucky on H Canada with this beauty!!
> 
> Black shiny gator GHW CDC with large scale




Well found. Merry Xmas.


----------



## Serva1

panthere55 said:


> My last purchases (hopefully!) of the year. bracelet, 2 brandenbourgs shawls (pink one is brighter irl) and birkin 30 in blue paradise with phw in clemence. I was worried about getting clemence birkin but it's smaller size and my SA said this new clemence is much stiffer. So hopefully it will keep shape over the years!




Gorgeous, love everything, congrats panthere!!! Good to know that clemence is stiffer, I would also like to have a smaller B in clemence, the leather feels so good.


----------



## Princess D

tammywks said:


> 3 Xmas gifts for myself
> View attachment 2838859
> 
> 
> Let's unbox the 2 small boxes first.
> 
> The first...Fantaisies Indiennes 90 rouge/rose vif/vert
> The second...Breloque charms
> View attachment 2838860
> 
> 
> 
> What's the third (and the biggest)?
> View attachment 2838861
> 
> .
> ..
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ......
> 
> B35 in Anemone Epsom phw!!!
> View attachment 2838862
> 
> View attachment 2838865
> 
> View attachment 2838866
> 
> View attachment 2838867




Congrats Tammy!!! 
Very pretty b!  Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## lum709

ceci said:


> Loving all beautiful colors pink, purple, blue & green reveals!! Congrats everyone! And wishing everyone will be lucky to get what you wish for in the new year!!
> 
> For me just a small purchase yesterday with a new pair of Twilly switching from Spring/Summer color theme to Fall/Winter to celebrate First day of Winter!!
> View attachment 2838926
> View attachment 2838927



the twilly looks really gd on the b..


----------



## tammywks

Princess D said:


> Congrats Tammy!!!
> Very pretty b!  Merry Christmas to you!




Thanks so much, Princess D  Merry Xmas to you too!!!


----------



## ceci

lum709 said:


> the twilly looks really gd on the b..




Thanks lum709! Finally we see the sun today. Going to take her out for a spin in the upcoming weekend Christmas trip! Merry Christmas!


----------



## ceci

panthere55 said:


> My last purchases (hopefully!) of the year. bracelet, 2 brandenbourgs shawls (pink one is brighter irl) and birkin 30 in blue paradise with phw in clemence. I was worried about getting clemence birkin but it's smaller size and my SA said this new clemence is much stiffer. So hopefully it will keep shape over the years!




Gorgeous!! I was worry about Clemence for B as well. But my B30 is now 6 month old & still holding its shape very good, definitely not like my Lindy 30! Plus I put a simple plastic card at the base & front panel & it help a bit I guess  Congrats to your loot & more to come!!


----------



## anpanmanlover

grapegravity said:


> Got lucky on H Canada with this beauty!!
> Black shiny gator GHW CDC with large scale


So gorgeous. Very nice on you.


----------



## grapegravity

Jadeite said:


> Well found. Merry Xmas.









anpanmanlover said:


> So gorgeous. Very nice on you.



Thank you all~ merry xmas!!


----------



## maisonviolette

Garden Party in Etoupe!
My first ever H bag, bought as a present for myself getting a new job (and a pay rise)


----------



## Ccc1

maisonviolette said:


> Garden Party in Etoupe!
> My first ever H bag, bought as a present for myself getting a new job (and a pay rise)


Congrats on your 1st H & new job


----------



## maisonviolette

Thank you!
(When I'm not cycling to work) I carry this every day and it's such a workhorse! Such a versatile colour and absolutely love it.


----------



## Jadeite

maisonviolette said:


> Garden Party in Etoupe!
> 
> My first ever H bag, bought as a present for myself getting a new job (and a pay rise)




Congrats on the good news, rewarding yourself is definitely a good idea.


----------



## Wplijnaar

maisonviolette said:


> Garden Party in Etoupe!
> My first ever H bag, bought as a present for myself getting a new job (and a pay rise)



Congrats on your new gorgeous GP ! She's stunning ! Enjoy


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> Oh I love that bracelet &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. That B is tdf .


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats, *panthere*! Your blinged out bracelet is wonderful, love bleu paradise with PHW, it's a great combination and the Brandebourg GMs are lovely. Enjoy!


 


At888 said:


> Congratulations!!!! Nice purchases.


 


Jadeite said:


> You're on a roll this season. Merry Xmas


 


Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous, love everything, congrats panthere!!! Good to know that clemence is stiffer, I would also like to have a smaller B in clemence, the leather feels so good.


 


ceci said:


> Gorgeous!! I was worry about Clemence for B as well. But my B30 is now 6 month old & still holding its shape very good, definitely not like my Lindy 30! Plus I put a simple plastic card at the base & front panel & it help a bit I guess  Congrats to your loot & more to come!!




Thank you everyone! I got stop this buying frenzy I am on hahaha...Good to know about clemence keeping shape after a while. It feels sturdy to me. Definitely not like lindy or evelyne that I have in clemence...


----------



## shoepursemomma

Xmas gifts from hubby


----------



## Suzie

shoepursemomma said:


> Xmas gifts from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842417



Wow, just gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Serva1

+1 Enjoy your black beauty &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shoepursemomma

Suzie said:


> Wow, just gorgeous, congrats!







Serva1 said:


> +1 Enjoy your black beauty &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you! Happy holidays!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

shoepursemomma said:


> Xmas gifts from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842417



What a wonderful DH you have, *shoepursemomma*. Major congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

shoepursemomma said:


> Xmas gifts from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842417




Enjoy your gift and the nice DH!&#128522;


----------



## purse whore

shoepursemomma said:


> Xmas gifts from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842417



Congrats on the bag and sweet DH!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

panthere55 said:


> My last purchases (hopefully!) of the year. bracelet, 2 brandenbourgs shawls (pink one is brighter irl) and birkin 30 in blue paradise with phw in clemence. I was worried about getting clemence birkin but it's smaller size and my SA said this new clemence is much stiffer. So hopefully it will keep shape over the years!


Beautiful H goodies, panthere55! Love them all especially your new bracelet and B. I noticed the clemence B35 I got in October is stiffer than the one I got early in the year so I think your SA is right. Enjoy and happy holidays!


----------



## Fabfashion

maisonviolette said:


> Garden Party in Etoupe!
> My first ever H bag, bought as a present for myself getting a new job (and a pay rise)


Congrats on your beautiful GP and new job, maisonviolette!


----------



## Fabfashion

shoepursemomma said:


> Xmas gifts from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842417


Gorgeous gifts! Such sweet DH, he's definitely a keeper. Enjoy!


----------



## maisonviolette

Wplijnaar said:


> Congrats on your new gorgeous GP ! She's stunning ! Enjoy



Thank you! It's been a slippery slope, I've now got a Bolide as well and eyeing double sens...


----------



## lum709

maisonviolette said:


> Garden Party in Etoupe!
> My first ever H bag, bought as a present for myself getting a new job (and a pay rise)



congrats to your new job and GP...


----------



## lum709

eudo said:


> Here are some photos.  the white dress is from Hermes as well . Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836135
> View attachment 2836136
> 
> 
> That is 18 Constance look. It works for me




i died again .....


----------



## barbie444

Got my first H Scarf a few days ago from the Miami Store.


----------



## Ladybaga

barbie444 said:


> Got my first H Scarf a few days ago from the Miami Store.



barbie,
Welcome to the wonderful world of H scarves! This Photo Finish is gorgeous in these colors! Congrats!!!


----------



## Birdonce

barbie444 said:


> Got my first H Scarf a few days ago from the Miami Store.


Love photo finish- can't decide color for myself so haven't bought one yet. Be sure to post mod pics


----------



## LOUKPEACH

barbie444 said:


> Got my first H Scarf a few days ago from the Miami Store.


Love this color and print


----------



## panthere55

Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful H goodies, panthere55! Love them all especially your new bracelet and B. I noticed the clemence B35 I got in October is stiffer than the one I got early in the year so I think your SA is right. Enjoy and happy holidays!




Thank you! Hopefully new clemence will keep it shape for many years to come!


----------



## Fabfashion

barbie444 said:


> Got my first H Scarf a few days ago from the Miami Store.


Stunning! Love this cw.  Congrats!


----------



## lipeach21

Xmas present from DH.


----------



## Maedi

lipeach21 said:


> Xmas present from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843115



These colors are amazing. I thought "does this scarf have gold accents?" What a sweet DH!


----------



## shoepursemomma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What a wonderful DH you have, *shoepursemomma*. Major congrats!







Kitty S. said:


> Enjoy your gift and the nice DH!&#128522;







purse whore said:


> Congrats on the bag and sweet DH!!!







Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous gifts! Such sweet DH, he's definitely a keeper. Enjoy!




Thank you so much. Dh is a keeper! Lol  &#128525; happy new year!!


----------



## speedyraven

I'm a sucker for the Hermes lock. Home store had a silver key chain so I bought it. When I got home I realised I could have just used the locks that came with my bags.

Just to justify the purchase today, I played around with it


----------



## dollychic

speedyraven said:


> I'm a sucker for the Hermes lock. Home store had a silver key chain so I bought it. When I got home I realised I could have just used the locks that came with my bags.
> 
> Just to justify the purchase today, I played around with it
> 
> View attachment 2843232



I love it around your Garden party!!!


----------



## dollychic

Something small from DH 
(after he got himself some loafers.. Here's mine!)


----------



## speedyraven

dollychic said:


> I love it around your Garden party!!!




Thank you. It's probably the only decent way to use it :-/


----------



## speedyraven

dollychic said:


> Something small from DH
> 
> (after he got himself some loafers.. Here's mine!)




Wow! Pretty! Such a lovely pop of colour. Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

shoepursemomma said:


> Xmas gifts from hubby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2842417



Beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## klynneann

barbie444 said:


> Got my first H Scarf a few days ago from the Miami Store.



Congrats on your first scarf!


----------



## klynneann

speedyraven said:


> I'm a sucker for the Hermes lock. Home store had a silver key chain so I bought it. When I got home I realised I could have just used the locks that came with my bags.
> 
> Just to justify the purchase today, I played around with it
> 
> View attachment 2843232



Wow, those are some great ideas - looks lovely!


----------



## klynneann

maisonviolette said:


> Garden Party in Etoupe!
> My first ever H bag, bought as a present for myself getting a new job (and a pay rise)



A classic H color - congrats on the GP and the new job!!


----------



## Fabfashion

lipeach21 said:


> Xmas present from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843115


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

speedyraven said:


> I'm a sucker for the Hermes lock. Home store had a silver key chain so I bought it. When I got home I realised I could have just used the locks that came with my bags.
> 
> Just to justify the purchase today, I played around with it
> 
> View attachment 2843232


This is so cute! I like how you tie it with a twilly, so creative!


----------



## Fabfashion

dollychic said:


> Something small from DH
> (after he got himself some loafers.. Here's mine!)


Congrats! Such a nice yellow color, is it soufre?


----------



## lipeach21

Maedi said:


> These colors are amazing. I thought "does this scarf have gold accents?" What a sweet DH!




Thanks Maedi,
There's no gold accents. It's a lavender scarf my SA recommended. I'm thinking of exchanging it for something more colorful.


----------



## barbie444

Thank You! I am starting to thing H is the most slippery slope of all. 


Ladybaga said:


> barbie,
> Welcome to the wonderful world of H scarves! This Photo Finish is gorgeous in these colors! Congrats!!!



Thanks. I wanted my first H scarf to be very bright and this one fit the bill perfectly. 


Birdonce said:


> Love photo finish- can't decide color for myself so haven't bought one yet. Be sure to post mod pics



Thank You!


LOUKPEACH said:


> Love this color and print



Thanks!


Fabfashion said:


> Stunning! Love this cw.  Congrats!



Thank You


klynneann said:


> Congrats on your first scarf!


----------



## Nahreen

barbie444 said:


> Thank You! I am starting to thing H is the most slippery slope of all.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I wanted my first H scarf to be very bright and this one fit the bill perfectly.
> 
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thank You



Yes it is the most slippery one. So many gorgeous things in different categories not only bags but china, jewellery, perfumes, silks etc.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Got lucky while travel hard to find baby size


----------



## Ladybug^^

With family


----------



## Serva1

barbie444 said:


> Got my first H Scarf a few days ago from the Miami Store.




Congrats Barbie, will look good with your neutral taupe B &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Ladybug^^ said:


> With family




Pretty family and a very versatile collection LadyB. The rodeo goes well with the boliden too, congrats &#128516;


----------



## Fabfashion

Ladybug^^ said:


> With family


Stunning Bolide and a very beautiful family! Enjoy!


----------



## katekluet

My new to me scarf from a benefit consignment shop, thanks to a lovely TPFer who alerted me....I was able to remove some stains using instructions I found here, thank you to those who shared them. I love the thirties vibe and colors. My first experiment washing an H scarf and it turned out perfectly.


----------



## katekluet

The scarf has a cute little dog, too!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

katekluet said:


> The scarf has a cute little dog, too!


Super cute


----------



## temps

lipeach21 said:


> Xmas present from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843115




Looooove this!


----------



## Belphoebe

katekluet said:


> My new to me scarf from a benefit consignment shop, thanks to a lovely TPFer who alerted me....I was able to remove some stains using instructions I found here, thank you to those who shared them. I love the thirties vibe and colors. My first experiment washing an H scarf and it turned out perfectly.



Nice work -- very inspiring!


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> My new to me scarf from a benefit consignment shop, thanks to a lovely TPFer who alerted me....I was able to remove some stains using instructions I found here, thank you to those who shared them. I love the thirties vibe and colors. My first experiment washing an H scarf and it turned out perfectly.


Very pretty scarf, Kate. Congrats!


----------



## scarf1

katekluet said:


> My new to me scarf from a benefit consignment shop, thanks to a lovely TPFer who alerted me....I was able to remove some stains using instructions I found here, thank you to those who shared them. I love the thirties vibe and colors. My first experiment washing an H scarf and it turned out perfectly.


Congrats on your find and rescue!  Do you know the name of this design?


----------



## ElainePG

katekluet said:


> My new to me scarf from a benefit consignment shop, thanks to a lovely TPFer who alerted me....I was able to remove some stains using instructions I found here, thank you to those who shared them. I love the thirties vibe and colors. My first experiment washing an H scarf and it turned out perfectly.


It looks absolutely gorgeous, *kate*! Congrats on a terrific "search & rescue" mission.


----------



## ElainePG

My last two purchases: a new-to-me *Rayons X* Twilly and a brand new bi-colored Mors Ring. 

I'm so excited that Hermes has brought back the Mors ring! I've wanted one for the longest time. But I was especially thrilled to find one in the combination of metals: brass & palladium. It's not on the H.com web site, but my "local" (3 hours away!) boutique had it. I had never realized that H.com doesn't have the complete inventory of Hermes products; the way my SA at the boutique explained it to me, the website is simply one more boutique, just like the stores, only on-line. So they select their inventory, based on what they think will sell. 

Did everyone else already know this? Am I a dodo-bird?


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Christmas gift from DH! Rose Confetti  Bearn wallet & Blue Azteque Bastia! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Serva1

Congrats, the Bearn is my favourite everyday wallet. Lovely presents from DH, enjoy &#128516;


----------



## thyme

katekluet said:


> My new to me scarf from a benefit consignment shop, thanks to a lovely TPFer who alerted me....I was able to remove some stains using instructions I found here, thank you to those who shared them. I love the thirties vibe and colors. My first experiment washing an H scarf and it turned out perfectly.



what a great find *kate*..and now good as new after washing!!


----------



## fromparis

My new Halzan in Clemence Alezan !
I love this new H bag...it would really deserve an ode in the Clubhouse  !!!


----------



## periogirl28

KayleighAmbers said:


> Christmas gift from DH! Rose Confetti  Bearn wallet & Blue Azteque Bastia! &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2844181



Such pretty presents!


----------



## marwaaa

fromparis said:


> My new Halzan in Clemence Alezan !
> 
> I love this new H bag...it would really deserve an ode in the Clubhouse  !!!




Love the Halzan! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

It's raining Halzans! I just received one in Bleu Saphir from my DH!


----------



## fromparis

periogirl28 said:


> It's raining Halzans! I just received one in Bleu Saphir from my DH!



I've seen a Halzan Bleu Saphir at FSH : this combo is gorgeous  ! Congrats !
This bag is so versatile and practical : we need an ode to Halzan ...


----------



## Kkho

fromparis said:


> I've seen a Halzan Bleu Saphir at FSH : this combo is gorgeous  ! Congrats !
> 
> This bag is so versatile and practical : we need an ode to Halzan ...




Totally agree. Very practical and versatile bag. Since having a baby , I use mine crossbody all the time to keep both hands free.


----------



## katekluet

Thanks, everyone, for the nice comments on my Cinderella scarf. Scarf1,the design is called L'Elegance et le Confort en Automobile.


----------



## Serva1

katekluet said:


> My new to me scarf from a benefit consignment shop, thanks to a lovely TPFer who alerted me....I was able to remove some stains using instructions I found here, thank you to those who shared them. I love the thirties vibe and colors. My first experiment washing an H scarf and it turned out perfectly.




The scarf has nice pics, I love the roaring 20s the cars and especially the way rich people travelled and their luggage &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> It's raining Halzans! I just received one in Bleu Saphir from my DH!



Congrats periogirl, is that 
DH's surprise
xmas present? So sweet of him 






fromparis said:


> My new Halzan in Clemence Alezan !
> I love this new H bag...it would really deserve an ode in the Clubhouse  !!!



Enjoy your Halzan, it is such a versatile bag with different look!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

lipeach21 said:


> Xmas present from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2843115


what scarf is this?  love it!


----------



## lipeach21

AZPurseGirl said:


> what scarf is this?  love it!




It's Peuple Du Vent cashmere in lavender, color 26. My SA told my DH it just came in. I love the pattern.


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Congrats periogirl, is that
> DH's surprise
> xmas present? So sweet of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Halzan, it is such a versatile bag with different look!



Not quite a surprise. We saw it together on Christmas Eve and I was just asking the SA to have a look at it. It's quite a useful bag with all the pockets. And it ended up under the tree! 
One coming your way too?


----------



## needloub

Yellow clic clac for Christmas...


----------



## klynneann

Ladybug^^ said:


> With family


 
I love your baby bolide!!  And in that beautiful bamboo color!


----------



## klynneann

katekluet said:


> My new to me scarf from a benefit consignment shop, thanks to a lovely TPFer who alerted me....I was able to remove some stains using instructions I found here, thank you to those who shared them. I love the thirties vibe and colors. My first experiment washing an H scarf and it turned out perfectly.


 
Lovely!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

katekluet said:


> Thanks, everyone, for the nice comments on my Cinderella scarf. Scarf1,the design is called L'Elegance et le Confort en Automobile.



Great H scarf, *kate*. Congrats on your rare find!


----------



## Goodfrtune

My first cdc


----------



## Ccc1

Goodfrtune said:


> My first cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845651


Congrats! May I ask what color is it?


----------



## Goodfrtune

Gris with phw. I love it!


----------



## Fabfashion

Very pretty twilly, ElainePG! The bicolor Mors ring is a nice find. Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

Love both colors! Your DH has great taste. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Fabfashion

Very nice bag! I've been waiting to see it IRL. Enjoy yours in good health!


----------



## Fabfashion

needloub said:


> Yellow clic clac for Christmas...


Pretty happy color! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

Goodfrtune said:


> My first cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845651


Gorgeous CDC and very nice color. Enjoy!


----------



## periogirl28

Goodfrtune said:


> My first cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845651



This is super chic!


----------



## Fabfashion

Thanks to my DH and little DDs for giving me these for Christmas. I've been pining for rose PdV and Farandole 120.  The new twillies go nicely with my iris B and RC K.


----------



## joanneminnie

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to my DH and little DDs for giving me these for Christmas. I've been pining for rose PdV and Farandole 120.  The new twillies go nicely with my iris B and RC K.




Beautiful!! Such sweet family members  enjoy~


----------



## panthere55

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to my DH and little DDs for giving me these for Christmas. I've been pining for rose PdV and Farandole 120.  The new twillies go nicely with my iris B and RC K.




Everything is perfectly matched! Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to my DH and little DDs for giving me these for Christmas. I've been pining for rose PdV and Farandole 120.  The new twillies go nicely with my iris B and RC K.




Gorgeous pic, Fabfashion. Congrats on your new PdV and Farandole.


----------



## ElainePG

Fabfashion said:


> Very pretty twilly, ElainePG! The bicolor Mors ring is a nice find. Enjoy!


Thank you, *Fabfashion*!


----------



## ElainePG

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to my DH and little DDs for giving me these for Christmas. I've been pining for rose PdV and Farandole 120.  The new twillies go nicely with my iris B and RC K.



Love your loot, *Fabfashion*! It's a coincidence... I've been looking at that exact Twilly design for my next Twilly! (I've learned that it's impossible to have just one Twilly, LOL!)


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to my DH and little DDs for giving me these for Christmas. I've been pining for rose PdV and Farandole 120.  The new twillies go nicely with my iris B and RC K.


Perfection, FabF!  Your DH and kiddies did very well!!!


----------



## marwaaa

Just a few of my Christmas gifts &#128525;

Bleu nuit and gold clic-clac and rivale double tour in sanguine


----------



## Fabfashion

joanneminnie said:


> Beautiful!! Such sweet family members  enjoy~


Thank you, joanneminnie!


----------



## Fabfashion

panthere55 said:


> Everything is perfectly matched! Congrats!


Thanks so much, panthere55!

Sorry I can't seem to multiquote right now.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pic, Fabfashion. Congrats on your new PdV and Farandole.


Thank you so much, Vigee!  The PdV is definitely worth the wait. I'm so happy!


----------



## Fabfashion

ElainePG said:


> Love your loot, *Fabfashion*! It's a coincidence... I've been looking at that exact Twilly design for my next Twilly! (I've learned that it's impossible to have just one Twilly, LOL!)


Thanks, Elaine! So true about twillies. Very pretty and useful too!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> Perfection, FabF!  Your DH and kiddies did very well!!!


Thank you, MrsJDS! Can't wait to see what's inside your orange boxes once you get back.


----------



## Fabfashion

marwaaa said:


> Just a few of my Christmas gifts &#128525;
> 
> Bleu nuit and gold clic-clac and rivale double tour in sanguine
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846143
> View attachment 2846144


Both are very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

Goodfrtune said:


> My first cdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845651




Congrats for the first of many (I would know &#128523!


----------



## Kitty S.

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to my DH and little DDs for giving me these for Christmas. I've been pining for rose PdV and Farandole 120.  The new twillies go nicely with my iris B and RC K.




Aww, how wonderful of your DH and DD! Enjoy your gifts and family!


----------



## Goodfrtune

I can't seem to figure out how to multi quote, but thank you friends. I love my cdc and I have a feeling it won't be my last


----------



## Fabfashion

Kitty S. said:


> Aww, how wonderful of your DH and DD! Enjoy your gifts and family!


Thanks for your kind words, Kitty S.!


----------



## marwaaa

Fabfashion said:


> Both are very pretty! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## Mininana

needloub said:


> Yellow clic clac for Christmas...




Gorgeous!! Love it!


----------



## Mininana

My bf got me a belt


----------



## needloub

Fabfashion said:


> Pretty happy color! Congrats!





Mininana said:


> Gorgeous!! Love it!



Thanks!  I couldn't resist the vibrant color!


----------



## rainneday

So...we went to H to pick up my belated Xmas present from my DH, he ordered it online and had it sent to the store, and I ended up brining a few more boxes home with me!  All small items but lovely & wrapped up beautifully by my SA. Here we go...

The Kelly Dog is the present from my DH, Barenia and gold , 

The little books are so sweet. I bought one earlier in the year as a gift (along with a small H dish) and decided to pick up some for myself too. I chose Vivre la France, La Mer, and Les Metamorphoses.


----------



## rainneday

This is the scarf that I picked up, Mer au Ciel in colorway #9, I will post additional pictures of it in the Fall 2014 thread as it is very cool how it is almost like 2 colorways in one!
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841203&postcount=6294
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841215&postcount=6295


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> So...we went to H to pick up my belated Xmas present from my DH, he ordered it online and had it sent to the store, and I ended up brining a few more boxes home with me!  All small items but lovely & wrapped up beautifully by my SA. Here we go...
> 
> The Kelly Dog is the present from my DH, Barenia and gold ,
> 
> The little books are so sweet. I bought one earlier in the year as a gift (along with a small H dish) and decided to pick up some for myself too. I chose Vivre la France, La Mer, and Les Metamorphoses.



What a glorious site....all those orange boxes!!! Congratulations Rainne on your beautiful barenia ghw KD  It looks marvelous on you  I need to check out those sweet little books next time I'm in a boutique, too. Thanks for sharing the Orange love


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> What a glorious site....all those orange boxes!!! Congratulations Rainne on your beautiful barenia ghw KD  It looks marvelous on you  I need to check out those sweet little books next time I'm in a boutique, too. Thanks for sharing the Orange love



Thank you, GG!  I love it! 

Yes, the orange boxes! I didn't realize that she had wrapped them all until we left the store, such a pleasant surprise. Unwrapping them is so much fun  I think they have more than 1/2 dozen different themes for the books, you are bound to find a few that you like!


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> This is the scarf that I picked up, Mer au Ciel in colorway #9, I will post additional pictures of it in the Fall 2014 thread as it is very cool how it is almost like 2 colorways in one!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841203&postcount=6294
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841215&postcount=6295





rainneday said:


> Thank you, GG!  I love it!
> 
> Yes, the orange boxes! I didn't realize that she had wrapped them all until we left the store, such a pleasant surprise. Unwrapping them is so much fun  I think they have more than 1/2 dozen different themes for the books, you are bound to find a few that you like!



Oh, my....the scarf is Devine with your KD!!! They look smashing on you
I'm so glad they wrapped them all for you. What a fun extra treat  Thanks for sharing


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh, my....the scarf is Devine with your KD!!! They look smashing on you
> I'm so glad they wrapped them all for you. What a fun extra treat  Thanks for sharing



Thank you! Don't they compliment each other nicely?! I think the KD will be my go-to bracelet, it goes with everything. This was a belated Christmas but very much worth the wait!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mininana said:


> My bf got me a belt
> 
> View attachment 2846338



*Mininana*, major congrats on your anemone belt strap ~ can't seem to find this color anywhere! Lucky you.


----------



## brage9

I was picking up my Tapis Persan in cw 11 which my lovely SA had put aside for me. Then she said she wanted to show me something that would fit perfectly with the colors.

Here she is; Kelly 35 in vert olive Togo! Needless to say this beauty came home with me!
Cannot beleive my luck, thanks to my wonderful SA!


----------



## Fabfashion

Mininana said:


> My bf got me a belt
> 
> View attachment 2846338



Great color combination! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

rainneday said:


> This is the scarf that I picked up, Mer au Ciel in colorway #9, I will post additional pictures of it in the Fall 2014 thread as it is very cool how it is almost like 2 colorways in one!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841203&postcount=6294
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841215&postcount=6295


Love your Kelly Dog, goes perfectly with your beautiful MaC. Isn't unwrapping those little orange boxes such fun? Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

brage9 said:


> I was picking up my Tapis Persan in cw 11 which my lovely SA had put aside for me. Then she said she wanted to show me something that would fit perfectly with the colors.
> 
> Here she is; Kelly 35 in vert olive Togo! Needless to say this beauty came home with me!
> Cannot beleive my luck, thanks to my wonderful SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846558


She's absolutely stunning, brage9! What a lovely color. Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## klynneann

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to my DH and little DDs for giving me these for Christmas. I've been pining for rose PdV and Farandole 120.  The new twillies go nicely with my iris B and RC K.


 
So sweet.    Very pretty selections; love the pdv and farandole!


----------



## klynneann

marwaaa said:


> Just a few of my Christmas gifts &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> Bleu nuit and gold clic-clac and rivale double tour in sanguine
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846143
> View attachment 2846144


 
Both are lovely, but I especially like the rivale - that sanguine color is so pretty!


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> This is the scarf that I picked up, Mer au Ciel in colorway #9, I will post additional pictures of it in the Fall 2014 thread as it is very cool how it is almost like 2 colorways in one!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841203&postcount=6294
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841215&postcount=6295


 
This is the first time I've seen this cw - I love it!  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Mininana said:


> My bf got me a belt
> 
> View attachment 2846338


 
I love the brushed metal!  And the belt colors are very pretty.


----------



## doves75

brage9 said:


> I was picking up my Tapis Persan in cw 11 which my lovely SA had put aside for me. Then she said she wanted to show me something that would fit perfectly with the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is; Kelly 35 in vert olive Togo! Needless to say this beauty came home with me!
> 
> Cannot beleive my luck, thanks to my wonderful SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846558




What a very nice surprise from your SA &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;. Enjoy your new bag &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jyyanks

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to my DH and little DDs for giving me these for Christmas. I've been pining for rose PdV and Farandole 120.  The new twillies go nicely with my iris B and RC K.


Beautiful!!!  Love the rose pdv and farandole necklace.  Your bags are to die for too. Congrats!!!!


----------



## jyyanks

Mininana said:


> My bf got me a belt
> 
> View attachment 2846338


I love this belt!!! Great colors. Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

rainneday said:


> This is the scarf that I picked up, Mer au Ciel in colorway #9, I will post additional pictures of it in the Fall 2014 thread as it is very cool how it is almost like 2 colorways in one!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841203&postcount=6294
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841215&postcount=6295


You look lovely in the scarf with matching Kelly Dog.  Congrats on the purchases.  Also love the little books. I saw one from momsaurus when we were at the CT meetup - they are so cute!


----------



## jyyanks

brage9 said:


> I was picking up my Tapis Persan in cw 11 which my lovely SA had put aside for me. Then she said she wanted to show me something that would fit perfectly with the colors.
> 
> Here she is; Kelly 35 in vert olive Togo! Needless to say this beauty came home with me!
> Cannot beleive my luck, thanks to my wonderful SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846558


Wonderful SA indeed.  What a nice surprise. Congrats on your beautiful Kelly.


----------



## Fabfashion

klynneann said:


> So sweet.    Very pretty selections; love the pdv and farandole!


Thank you, klynneann!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

brage9 said:


> I was picking up my Tapis Persan in cw 11 which my lovely SA had put aside for me. Then she said she wanted to show me something that would fit perfectly with the colors.
> 
> Here she is; Kelly 35 in vert olive Togo! Needless to say this beauty came home with me!
> Cannot beleive my luck, thanks to my wonderful SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846558



Congrats, *brage*. Love your new K35 in vert olive, what a great color!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Warning, duplicate post from S/S 15 thread 

My latest 5-minute trip to H resulted in a De La Mer Au Ciel GM - hate shopping, lol.


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Warning, duplicate post from S/S 15 thread
> 
> My latest 5-minute trip to H resulted in a De La Mer Au Ciel GM - hate shopping, lol.





Vigee, love your entire ensemble! Beautiful!


----------



## jyyanks

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Warning, duplicate post from S/S 15 thread
> 
> My latest 5-minute trip to H resulted in a De La Mer Au Ciel GM - hate shopping, lol.




You look amazing!!!!  I love this pattern and it goes perfectly with your anemone B!


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Klynneann  I will take some daylight pics so that you can really see the colors.


 
Thank you, that would be wonderful!


----------



## rainneday

Fabfashion said:


> Love your Kelly Dog, goes perfectly with your beautiful MaC. Isn't unwrapping those little orange boxes such fun? Congrats!



Thank you, Fabfashion! The wrapping is so much fun, I save all of the ribbons and even the tissue paper if it has a sticker on it  it's so luxe I can't imagine tossing it. 



klynneann said:


> This is the first time I've seen this cw - I love it!  Congrats!



Thank you, Klynneann  I will take some daylight pics so that you can really see the colors. 



jyyanks said:


> You look lovely in the scarf with matching Kelly Dog.  Congrats on the purchases.  Also love the little books. I saw one from momsaurus when we were at the CT meetup - they are so cute!



Thank you, Jyyanks! I think that I can wear this combo with many tops in my wardrobe, I'm excited  I asked my SA if the books were seasonal or there to stay and she didn't seem think they were going anywhere soon, the drawings and captions inside are very sweet.


----------



## rainneday

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Warning, duplicate post from S/S 15 thread
> 
> My latest 5-minute trip to H resulted in a De La Mer Au Ciel GM - hate shopping, lol.



This colorway suits you perfectly. I loved it on the shelf but not with my coloring, with your hair and skin it is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## Mininana

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Mininana*, major congrats on your anemone belt strap ~ can't seem to find this color anywhere! Lucky you.




Thank you!! We are in chile maybe that's why. I did get the last one though! And had to have a few holes punched because it was too big


----------



## Mininana

Fabfashion said:


> Great color combination! Congrats!







klynneann said:


> I love the brushed metal!  And the belt colors are very pretty.







jyyanks said:


> I love this belt!!! Great colors. Congrats!




Thank you!! And I feel it goes with anything


----------



## marwaaa

klynneann said:


> Both are lovely, but I especially like the rivale - that sanguine color is so pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## Ladybaga

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Warning, duplicate post from S/S 15 thread
> 
> My latest 5-minute trip to H resulted in a De La Mer Au Ciel GM - hate shopping, lol.



Vigee,
You look spectacular!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Warning, duplicate post from S/S 15 thread
> 
> My latest 5-minute trip to H resulted in a De La Mer Au Ciel GM - hate shopping, lol.



Simply perfect, congrats on finding your La Mer!


----------



## Ladybaga

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks to my DH and little DDs for giving me these for Christmas. I've been pining for rose PdV and Farandole 120.  The new twillies go nicely with my iris B and RC K.



Fabfashion,

Standing ovation for this beautiful family pic!  Breathtaking!!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Fabfashion! The wrapping is so much fun, I save all of the ribbons and even the tissue paper if it has a sticker on it  it's so luxe I can't imagine tossing it.



I keep all my boxes, tissues, ribbons and bags. I do store my H things in their original boxes though. I need more closet space just for that.


----------



## Fabfashion

Ladybaga said:


> Fabfashion,
> 
> Standing ovation for this beautiful family pic!  Breathtaking!!!!!


Thank you, Ladybaga! Still feeling giddy over them.


----------



## Fabfashion

jyyanks said:


> Beautiful!!!  Love the rose pdv and farandole necklace.  Your bags are to die for too. Congrats!!!!


Thanks so much, jyyanks!


----------



## jyyanks

Here's my latest purchase!  I've been stalking the PDV shawl in CW 21 for a while and was able to pick it up last week.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Warning, duplicate post from S/S 15 thread
> 
> My latest 5-minute trip to H resulted in a De La Mer Au Ciel GM - hate shopping, lol.


Vigee, love the whole look! The new MaC goes so well with your B. Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

jyyanks said:


> Here's my latest purchase!  I've been stalking the PDV shawl in CW 21 for a while and was able to pick it up last week.


Stunning shawl, jyyanks! Love PdV.  I'm thinking of getting another cw even when I don't normally repeat a pattern. Mod pic pretty please.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> So...we went to H to pick up my belated Xmas present from my DH, he ordered it online and had it sent to the store, and I ended up brining a few more boxes home with me!  All small items but lovely & wrapped up beautifully by my SA. Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> The Kelly Dog is the present from my DH, Barenia and gold ,
> 
> 
> 
> The little books are so sweet. I bought one earlier in the year as a gift (along with a small H dish) and decided to pick up some for myself too. I chose Vivre la France, La Mer, and Les Metamorphoses.







rainneday said:


> This is the scarf that I picked up, Mer au Ciel in colorway #9, I will post additional pictures of it in the Fall 2014 thread as it is very cool how it is almost like 2 colorways in one!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841203&postcount=6294
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27841215&postcount=6295




Raine, love them all. You got a bracelet.  yeah! Soon I will convert you to the CDC ones. 
DH has been so sweet.  love the scarf, may get one for myself.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Here's my latest purchase!  I've been stalking the PDV shawl in CW 21 for a while and was able to pick it up last week.



*jyyanks*, congrats! Love this black PdV GM, it's absolutely gorgeous. 

Also, ladies and gents, thanks for the love for my De La Mer Au Ciel GM.


----------



## rainneday

Fabfashion said:


> I keep all my boxes, tissues, ribbons and bags. I do store my H things in their original boxes though. I need more closet space just for that.



I do this too! The boxes are stating to encroach upon space that was once used for other things  but I like how they look, so oh well...



jyyanks said:


> Here's my latest purchase!  I've been stalking the PDV shawl in CW 21 for a while and was able to pick it up last week.



This colorway is stunning, congrats!


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Raine, love them all. You got a bracelet.  yeah! Soon I will convert you to the CDC ones.
> DH has been so sweet.  love the scarf, may get one for myself.



Hi, Sarah!  This thread moves so fast, I missed your comments! Thank you  I think this KD is such a perfect size for me as far as the hardware, I'll try the CdC at some point , but this one is so "me". I'm very H content right now (except for those blasted Flamingos--need some of those!). 

I'll take some daylight pics so that you can really see this colorway, I think it actually might look nice on your coloring because it has some red and lots of gold.


----------



## ElainePG

rainneday said:


> So...we went to H to pick up my belated Xmas present from my DH, he ordered it online and had it sent to the store, and I ended up brining a few more boxes home with me!  All small items but lovely & wrapped up beautifully by my SA. Here we go...
> 
> The Kelly Dog is the present from my DH, Barenia and gold ,
> 
> The little books are so sweet. I bought one earlier in the year as a gift (along with a small H dish) and decided to pick up some for myself too. I chose Vivre la France, La Mer, and Les Metamorphoses.


Just love all those little orange boxes, *rainne*! The bracelet is glorious. Wear it in good health. 

And aren't those little books fun? I bought us two of them: _Vive le Cheval_ for The Hubster (he rides) and _La Mer_ for me. It's so much fun to pick them up and read a few pages in the evening, and (although I read a bit of French) I very much appreciate that they come with an English translation insert.

Your new scarf is absolutely fabulous. I know what you mean about it looking different, depending on how it's knotted. It's one of those "magic" scarves! I tried it on when I was in the boutique, but there wasn't a CW that looked good on me. I'll get vicarious enjoyment from yours!


----------



## rainneday

klynneann said:


> Thank you, that would be wonderful!



Here they are...



Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh, my....the scarf is Devine with your KD!!! They look smashing on you



Here are the daylight pics...



ElainePG said:


> Just love all those little orange boxes, *rainne*! The bracelet is glorious. Wear it in good health.
> 
> And aren't those little books fun? I bought us two of them: _Vive le Cheval_ for The Hubster (he rides) and _La Mer_ for me. It's so much fun to pick them up and read a few pages in the evening, and (although I read a bit of French) I very much appreciate that they come with an English translation insert.
> 
> Your new scarf is absolutely fabulous. I know what you mean about it looking different, depending on how it's knotted. It's one of those "magic" scarves! I tried it on when I was in the boutique, but there wasn't a CW that looked good on me. I'll get vicarious enjoyment from yours!



Thank you so much, Elaine  Doh! I didn't realize there was a translation inside! I can read them sufficiently too, but the translation is helpful in case I get stuck   Here are some pics of the colorway #9 being held in front of a window by one of my kids


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the daylight pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Elaine  Doh! I didn't realize there was a translation inside! I can read them sufficiently too, but the translation is helpful in case I get stuck   Here are some pics of the colorway #9 being held in front of a window by one of my kids



It is even more beautiful in the daylight. I Love this magic scarf of yours!  It is perfect for you, enjoy!


----------



## Suncatcher

rainneday said:


> Here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the daylight pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Elaine  Doh! I didn't realize there was a translation inside! I can read them sufficiently too, but the translation is helpful in case I get stuck   Here are some pics of the colorway #9 being held in front of a window by one of my kids


 So beautiful!!!


----------



## panthere55

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Warning, duplicate post from S/S 15 thread
> 
> My latest 5-minute trip to H resulted in a De La Mer Au Ciel GM - hate shopping, lol.



Oooooh such pretty colors!!!!! I am in trouble with this shawl. I am craving a lot of cws in it!!!!!


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> love the scarf, may get one for myself.



Sarah, I posted some daylight pics above, I really do think these colors would work for you! 



Greengoddess8 said:


> It is even more beautiful in the daylight. I Love this magic scarf of yours!  It is perfect for you, enjoy!



Thanks again, GG  I can't wait to wear it! It goes with so many colors, but I think with a striped blue and white, or blue and turquoise T it will be perfection. 



MrsJDS said:


> So beautiful!!!



Thank you, MrsJDS!


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> Here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the daylight pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Elaine  Doh! I didn't realize there was a translation inside! I can read them sufficiently too, but the translation is helpful in case I get stuck   Here are some pics of the colorway #9 being held in front of a window by one of my kids



Thank you!  That turquoise hem really adds to it...


----------



## rainneday

klynneann said:


> Thank you!  That turquoise hem really adds to it...



You're welcome! Exactly, it really pops when you have it tied.


----------



## ElainePG

rainneday said:


> Here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the daylight pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Elaine  Doh! I didn't realize there was a translation inside! I can read them sufficiently too, but the translation is helpful in case I get stuck   Here are some pics of the colorway #9 being held in front of a window by one of my kids


Beyond gorgeous in daylight! You need to come down here to visit me in the spring wearing this carré; we'll walk along the bay and watch the sea otters. I'll wear my _Grands Fonds!_


----------



## rainneday

ElainePG said:


> Beyond gorgeous in daylight! You need to come down here to visit me in the spring wearing this carré; we'll walk along the bay and watch the sea otters. I'll wear my _Grands Fonds!_



Elaine, don't tempt me, that sounds lovely! We should do this! ^  & thank you, I'm excited to wear it. It's very different from my other H scarves.


----------



## Fabfashion

rainneday said:


> Here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the daylight pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Elaine  Doh! I didn't realize there was a translation inside! I can read them sufficiently too, but the translation is helpful in case I get stuck   Here are some pics of the colorway #9 being held in front of a window by one of my kids


This looks very even prettier in daylight, rainneday. Enjoy!


----------



## rainneday

Fabfashion said:


> This looks very even prettier in daylight, rainneday. Enjoy!



Thanks so much, Fabfashion!


----------



## tammywks

My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw



Happy 2015 to everyone!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!



Craving this BI CDC GHW, *tammywks*. Congrats and lucky you! Happy 2015


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rainneday said:


> Here they are...
> 
> Here are the daylight pics...
> 
> Thank you so much, Elaine  Doh! I didn't realize there was a translation inside! I can read them sufficiently too, but the translation is helpful in case I get stuck   Here are some pics of the colorway #9 being held in front of a window by one of my kids



Love this CW of De La Mer Au Ciel, *rainneday*! It's so pretty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!


Soooo pretty darling!!! 

Waaaaaa everyone seems to have BI Gator CDC except me :cry:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo pretty darling!!!
> 
> Waaaaaa everyone seems to have BI Gator CDC except me :cry:



*IF*, and me too ~ might have to put in an SO for it if one doesn't show up within the next few months! That's my plan.


----------



## tammywks

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Craving this BI CDC GHW, *tammywks*. Congrats and lucky you! Happy 2015







Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo pretty darling!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaaaa everyone seems to have BI Gator CDC except me :cry:







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IF*, and me too ~ might have to put in an SO for it if one doesn't show up within the next few months! That's my plan.




Today I only wanted to pick up the
La Maison Des Carres before price rise, but turned out I left with 2 orange boxes. -_-" 
Apart from my BI gator CDC ghw, they also have black gator ghw, bleu electric gator phw and other 2 gator with phw. All these are in size S. How well stocked they were. 
Luckily, my wallet wasn't further damaged by the new Fuchsia jumping boots! 

Thanks so much, VigeeLeBrun and Israeli_Flava. And I sincerely hope you get yours very soon.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the daylight pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Elaine  Doh! I didn't realize there was a translation inside! I can read them sufficiently too, but the translation is helpful in case I get stuck   Here are some pics of the colorway #9 being held in front of a window by one of my kids




Rainne, I love it. So pretty and it changes during day and night. Major congrats my dear.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!




I need the CDC. Gosh. Cannot find the GHW. Major crush.


----------



## klynneann

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Warning, duplicate post from S/S 15 thread
> 
> My latest 5-minute trip to H resulted in a De La Mer Au Ciel GM - hate shopping, lol.


 
Wow!  I love the whole outfit!!  All the colors complement each other so well.  Lovely!!


----------



## rainneday

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this CW of De La Mer Au Ciel, *rainneday*! It's so pretty!



Thank you so much, Vigee!


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Rainne, I love it. So pretty and it changes during day and night. Major congrats my dear.



Thank you, Sarah! It is a true chameleon scarf


----------



## rainneday

tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!



Wow! Beautiful individually and absolutely stunning together!


----------



## Fabfashion

tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!


They're both gorgeous, tammywks! BI color in gator looks so much deeper and lush. What a great way to ring in the New Year. Congrats!


----------



## Ccc1

tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!


Beautiful combo. Happy New Year!


----------



## panthere55

tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!


 


Both beautiful!


----------



## Nahreen

tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!



Gorgous. Particularly fond of your gator cdc.


----------



## dooneybaby

tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!


Oh, I can't wait until this scarf becomes available at my local boutique. It'll probably be another 2 months.  :cry:


----------



## barbie444

Your Scarf is Beautiful but I am DROOLING of over your stunning CDC


tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!


----------



## barbie444

The colors are beautiful


Mininana said:


> My bf got me a belt
> 
> View attachment 2846338


----------



## Mininana

jyyanks said:


> Here's my latest purchase!  I've been stalking the PDV shawl in CW 21 for a while and was able to pick it up last week.




Gorgeous!!


----------



## aanniewong

Love them and I have a gator coming!

https://www.blogger.com/blogger.g?b...;onClosedMenu=allposts;postNum=0;src=postname


----------



## Mininana

barbie444 said:


> The colors are beautiful




Thank you!!


----------



## Chubbymoo

rainneday said:


> Here they are...
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the daylight pics...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Elaine  Doh! I didn't realize there was a translation inside! I can read them sufficiently too, but the translation is helpful in case I get stuck   Here are some pics of the colorway #9 being held in front of a window by one of my kids



Beautiful scarf! It's like a multi scarf in one!


----------



## EternalStyle

Just to share my purchase over Christmas


----------



## chkpfbeliever

EternalStyle said:


> Just to share my purchase over Christmas



What a fruitful X'Mas you had !! Just look at the pile. I know what is in the big box. Open the rest for us to drool !!


----------



## EternalStyle

Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him 
So here are my purchases...


----------



## Fabfashion

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> So here are my purchases...



Congrats on all your gorgeous goodies! Definitely a great start to the new year. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## marwaaa

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> 
> So here are my purchases...




congrats! The new year looks so bright with all that orange


----------



## DA Club

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> So here are my purchases...



Congrats! We are bag and bracelet twins! Love the ostrich heels!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

EternalStyle said:


> *Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him*
> So here are my purchases...



Awww, *EternalStyle*, baby feeding is a priority over H loot pics any day of the week! Your purchases are stellar ~ is that an etain K GHW? 
If so, we are twins. Congrats!


----------



## venusmoon70

My 5th H bag on the last day of 2014.


----------



## tammywks

rainneday said:


> Wow! Beautiful individually and absolutely stunning together!





Fabfashion said:


> They're both gorgeous, tammywks! BI color in gator looks so much deeper and lush. What a great way to ring in the New Year. Congrats!





Ccc1 said:


> Beautiful combo. Happy New Year!





Nahreen said:


> Gorgous. Particularly fond of your gator cdc.





dooneybaby said:


> Oh, I can't wait until this scarf becomes available at my local boutique. It'll probably be another 2 months.  :cry:





barbie444 said:


> Your Scarf is Beautiful but I am DROOLING of over your stunning CDC



Thanks so much


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

venusmoon70 said:


> My 5th H bag on the last day of 2014.



Congrats on your new Lindy and what a GREAT way to end 2014, *venusmoon*! Which color is this? RC?


----------



## jyyanks

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> 
> So here are my purchases...




Wow!  Wow! Wow!  Congrats on all your beautiful Xmas purchases.


----------



## jyyanks

venusmoon70 said:


> My 5th H bag on the last day of 2014.




Congratulations. I just tried a a Lindy -- gorgeous bag!


----------



## momasaurus

rainneday said:


> So...we went to H to pick up my belated Xmas present from my DH, he ordered it online and had it sent to the store, and I ended up brining a few more boxes home with me!  All small items but lovely & wrapped up beautifully by my SA. Here we go...
> 
> The Kelly Dog is the present from my DH, Barenia and gold ,
> 
> The little books are so sweet. I bought one earlier in the year as a gift (along with a small H dish) and decided to pick up some for myself too. I chose Vivre la France, La Mer, and Les Metamorphoses.


Interesting - at H Madison they would only sell the little books as a set of all 9, so I had hostess gifts for everyone and a few for myself!


----------



## panthere55

venusmoon70 said:


> My 5th H bag on the last day of 2014.




Beautiful lindy! Is that rose Jaipur?


----------



## panthere55

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> So here are my purchases...


 
Woo hooooo! Wonderful pieces!!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tammywks said:


> Today I only wanted to pick up the
> La Maison Des Carres before price rise, but turned out I left with 2 orange boxes. -_-"
> Apart from my BI gator CDC ghw, they also have black gator ghw, bleu electric gator phw and other 2 gator with phw. All these are in size S. How well stocked they were.
> Luckily, my wallet wasn't further damaged by the* new Fuchsia jumping boots!*
> 
> Thanks so much, VigeeLeBrun and Israeli_Flava. And I sincerely hope you get yours very soon.



What? OMG kill me now.... Fuchsia Jumping boots


----------



## dollychic

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> So here are my purchases...



Drools! Love them all! Great choices!


----------



## rainneday

momasaurus said:


> Interesting - at H Madison they would only sell the little books as a set of all 9, so I had hostess gifts for everyone and a few for myself!



So strange, I saw that mentioned on here earlier. At SF they had them all individually wrapped and I don't think that they even had the full collection available. 



Chubbymoo said:


> Beautiful scarf! It's like a multi scarf in one!



Thank you, Chubbymoo! 



EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> So here are my purchases...



WOW! Huge congrats!


----------



## rainneday

venusmoon70 said:


> My 5th H bag on the last day of 2014.



I would love to see mod pics of this color, congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

jyyanks said:


> Here's my latest purchase!  I've been stalking the PDV shawl in CW 21 for a while and was able to pick it up last week.




Congrats! We are twins again on this (after Marwari) &#128522;
Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Kitty S.

venusmoon70 said:


> My 5th H bag on the last day of 2014.




Congrats! Beautiful color!


----------



## Kitty S.

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> 
> So here are my purchases...




Congrats on your fabulous finds! Love them all. Enjoy!


----------



## Kitty S.

tammywks said:


> My last purchase of the year: La Maison Des Carres Parme/Gris/Vert and CDC alligator bleu izmir with ghw
> View attachment 2847336
> 
> 
> Happy 2015 to everyone!




Beautiful CW! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> What? OMG kill me now.... Fuchsia Jumping boots



When I first saw this, I thought," Hmmm this has IF's name written all over it!"


----------



## jyyanks

Kitty S. said:


> Congrats! We are twins again on this (after Marwari) &#128522;
> Happy New Year to you!



LOL thank you - I must say - you have amazing taste 

Happy New Year - hope to see you soon!


----------



## Mininana

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> 
> So here are my purchases...




Congrats! So jealous!!


----------



## mousdioufe

Didn't have any use for the carmencita but still bought it, go figure.... So I decided to make it as a bag charm. Cut the extra leather and attached it on my bolide 35.


----------



## mousdioufe

New to me kelly 32 rouge vif . Cdc croc Bougainvillier.


----------



## mousdioufe

Bolide 31 black box with after market strap.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

mousdioufe said:


> New to me kelly 32 rouge vif . Cdc croc Bougainvillier.


OMG super gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## aanniewong

Oops!  Here are the photos of my latest purchase.  CDC in anemone (2014 colour) with GHW and my Tohubohu pouch (GM size) for bag insert in my Evelyne III and double up as a clutch.


----------



## klynneann

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> So here are my purchases...



Oooo - so much fun!!  Enjoy them all!!


----------



## klynneann

mousdioufe said:


> Bolide 31 black box with after market strap.



Wow - a black box bolide!  That's beautiful!


----------



## Ryan

My new agenda will be keeping me organized in the new year.  Gold epsom with capucine "Bolduc" lining.  A much more useful size than what I was using before.

Ryan


----------



## doves75

mousdioufe said:


> Bolide 31 black box with after market strap.




Gorgeous!!


----------



## doves75

aanniewong said:


> Oops!  Here are the photos of my latest purchase.  CDC in anemone (2014 colour) with GHW and my Tohubohu pouch (GM size) for bag insert in my Evelyne III and double up as a clutch.




You've been busy aanniewong &#128077;&#128077;



Ryan said:


> My new agenda will be keeping me organized in the new year.  Gold epsom with capucine "Bolduc" lining.  A much more useful size than what I was using before.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan




Capucine is such a nice pop color. I'm glad that this new size works better for you. Congrats &#128077;


----------



## kringey

I Want to share my first purchase for 2015.. I've been wanting to score one from my Local H store and finally...

My rodeo pm in tosca


----------



## Prague09

My 2014 finale.... Hasn't started doing any shopping yet in the new year


----------



## glaucophane

Finally my size arrived....


----------



## Epicure

glaucophane said:


> Finally my size arrived....


Gorgeous! Are they comfortable?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

glaucophane said:


> Finally my size arrived....



So unique and so lovely, *glaucophane*! Have never seen these before.


----------



## KP29

Bgt these while in SF during Dec. Lucky finds - rodeo charm & croc cdc.


----------



## dessert1st

Prague09 said:


> My 2014 finale.... Hasn't started doing any shopping yet in the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850716




Congrats!!  Looks beautiful! May I ask what color and size that is?


----------



## Prague09

dessert1st said:


> Congrats!!  Looks beautiful! May I ask what color and size that is?


 
Thanks, its anemone bolide 27


----------



## bakeacookie

Evelyne PM


----------



## fashion16

Brides de gala scarf in the baby blue color way (eBay rescue for a steal) and a belt kit, gold buckle. Black to gold. Waiting for the belt kit to arrive


----------



## agneau88

KP29 said:


> Bgt these while in SF during Dec. Lucky finds - rodeo charm & croc cdc.



I was there in the end of December but they didn't have any rodeo. When did you get it? What size? I love the lime color.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

KP29 said:


> Bgt these while in SF during Dec. Lucky finds - rodeo charm & croc cdc.


They are so beautiful. Congrats


----------



## klynneann

glaucophane said:


> Finally my size arrived....



Those are so pretty!  I love the denim/tan look.  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Prague09 said:


> My 2014 finale.... Hasn't started doing any shopping yet in the new year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850716



Gorgeous!  Would you share the name of that beautiful red color?

Edit: sorry, just saw that it's anemone!  Thanks!


----------



## jamamcg

I bought a beautiful grey avalon blanket with my first pay check


----------



## venusmoon70

panthere55 said:


> Beautiful lindy! Is that rose Jaipur?



Thanks!!! Yes, it is. In size 30cm.


----------



## venusmoon70

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats on your new Lindy and what a GREAT way to end 2014, *venusmoon*! Which color is this? RC?



Its in Rose Jaipur.Thanks!!!


----------



## venusmoon70

rainneday said:


> I would love to see mod pics of this color, congrats!



I will do some mod pictures but  i am saving this bag for Chinese New Year in February.  &#128518;&#128521;&#128525;


----------



## KP29

agneau88 said:


> I was there in the end of December but they didn't have any rodeo. When did you get it? What size? I love the lime color.



Thanks! It's pm. I was there in early Dec. The charm was really a lucky find in airport duty-free. I was browsing around, no charm on display. I wasn't hopeful, but still asked the SA whether she has any rodeo charm. Viola! She took the one piece she has from the drawer beneath the display cabinet. Funny though, she seemed reluctant to sell it away. &#128513;


----------



## KP29

LOUKPEACH said:


> They are so beautiful. Congrats



Thanks LOUKPEACH!


----------



## agneau88

KP29 said:


> Thanks! It's pm. I was there in early Dec. The charm was really a lucky find in airport duty-free. I was browsing around, no charm on display. I wasn't hopeful, but still asked the SA whether she has any rodeo charm. Viola! She took the one piece she has from the drawer beneath the display cabinet. Funny though, she seemed reluctant to sell it away. &#128513;



You're so lucky! Such a fab find. PM is also the size I want and the color too. Congrats and enjoy all the goodies.


----------



## Ladybaga

jamamcg said:


> I bought a beautiful grey avalon blanket with my first pay check
> View attachment 2851314



Congratulations on your first paycheck and that amazing avalon blanket! (Perfect way to celebrate a job well done!)


----------



## EternalStyle

Mininana said:


> Congrats! So jealous!!





klynneann said:


> Oooo - so much fun!!  Enjoy them all!!





Fabfashion said:


> Congrats on all your gorgeous goodies! Definitely a great start to the new year. Enjoy in good health!





marwaaa said:


> congrats! The new year looks so bright with all that orange



Thanks all!



DA Club said:


> Congrats! We are bag and bracelet twins! Love the ostrich heels!


DA Club, I initially wanted to get croc Oran but found that the sandal didn't really feel right on my feet..was not as comfortable to me..was surprised to find these to be soooo comfy and the ostrich is so light



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Awww, *EternalStyle*, baby feeding is a priority over H loot pics any day of the week! Your purchases are stellar ~ is that an etain K GHW?
> If so, we are twins. Congrats!


VigeeLeBrun, it's black K GHW


----------



## EternalStyle

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a fruitful X'Mas you had !! Just look at the pile. I know what is in the big box. Open the rest for us to drool !!





jyyanks said:


> Wow!  Wow! Wow!  Congrats on all your beautiful Xmas purchases.





panthere55 said:


> Woo hooooo! Wonderful pieces!!! Congrats!





dollychic said:


> Drools! Love them all! Great choices!





Kitty S. said:


> Congrats on your fabulous finds! Love them all. Enjoy!



Thanks all for the kind words!!


----------



## kam565

jamamcg said:


> I bought a beautiful grey avalon blanket with my first pay check
> View attachment 2851314


Amazing! The Avalon blanket is at the tip top of my list.


----------



## glaucophane

Epicure said:


> Gorgeous! Are they comfortable?


Honestly, they are my first H sandels. I can't say they are comfortable to me, but definitely beautiful. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> So unique and so lovely, *glaucophane*! Have never seen these before.





klynneann said:


> Those are so pretty!  I love the denim/tan look.  Congrats!


Thanks. There will be 2 or 3 CWs coming soon.


----------



## vivelebag

glaucophane said:


> Finally my size arrived....



So pretty!


----------



## littlemrsnio

After searching high and low for a bbk, finally scored this kelly 
2 tiny little scratches but nothing to be too worried about.
im so scared to carry it since this is my first Box bag from H and it scratched too easily! XD
(say hello to my big gold bear charm hahaha)


----------



## Hed Kandi

littlemrsnio said:


> After searching high and low for a bbk, finally scored this kelly
> 2 tiny little scratches but nothing to be too worried about.
> im so scared to carry it since this is my first Box bag from H and it scratched too easily! XD
> (say hello to my big gold bear charm hahaha)



Congrats! A bbk is a classic!


----------



## MrH

My SS 15 t shirt from Mr H &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

EternalStyle said:


> So here are my purchases...



My goodness I'm loving everything esp the H Ostrich sandals!!! I tried a pair and noticed they are super light but they also seemed to run big...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

littlemrsnio said:


> finally scored this kelly


Congrats on your BBK. I am super scared of box leather. BBK should stand for Brave (to wear) Box Kelly   ENJOY it dear!


----------



## HfromT

My DH gave me this lovely graphite/plomb MM Picotin for Christmas!  Here she is "tanning" in the 13 degree celsius Palm Springs sun last week...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrH said:


> My SS 15 t shirt from Mr H &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2851911



LOVE your T-shirt, *MrH*. Great design!


----------



## HfromT

littlemrsnio said:


> After searching high and low for a bbk, finally scored this kelly
> 2 tiny little scratches but nothing to be too worried about.
> im so scared to carry it since this is my first Box bag from H and it scratched too easily! XD
> (say hello to my big gold bear charm hahaha)



Such a stunning bag, *littlemrsnio*!!


----------



## MrH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE your T-shirt, *MrH*. Great design!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## brandee1002

I turned her down a few weeks ago (fuchsia CDC) . After the holidays I went back but almost every colored croc CDC was sold . lucky they just happen to get this in &#128525; again .


----------



## Monceau

brandee1002 said:


> I turned her down a few weeks ago (fuchsia CDC) . After the holidays I went back but almost every colored croc CDC was sold . lucky they just happen to get this in &#128525; again .


GORGEOUS!!!
I didn't realize fuchsia was being offered again, you are very lucky, indeed!


----------



## eeBags

brandee1002 said:


> I turned her down a few weeks ago (fuchsia CDC) . After the holidays I went back but almost every colored croc CDC was sold . lucky they just happen to get this in &#128525; again .


Congrats! Fuchsia is gorgeous


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jamamcg said:


> I bought a beautiful grey avalon blanket with my first pay check
> View attachment 2851314



Good choice. It will last a long time and will always be a fond reminder of this special moment.


----------



## HummingBird1

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> So here are my purchases...


Wow - all your purchases are stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## EternalStyle

HummingBird1 said:


> Wow - all your purchases are stunning! Enjoy!



Thanks HummingBird!


----------



## littlemrsnio

Hed Kandi said:


> Congrats! A bbk is a classic!


Thanks babe! ) I hope she gets a lot of use from me ^^



Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats on your BBK. I am super scared of box leather. BBK should stand for Brave (to wear) Box Kelly   ENJOY it dear!


Omg same here! Sephora just opened here at Sydney and the other day I went there to have a look with my BBK when it was so packed and crowded. My face was like this :O the whole time




HfromT said:


> Such a stunning bag, *littlemrsnio*!!


Thank you hun!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Just made my first ever H purchase today! A bottle of Jour d'Hermes and a rose poudre GHW clic clac...so exciting! Will post pics as soon as I figure out how to upload them (and once I can bring myself to open the beautiful gift box packaging).


----------



## mousdioufe

LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG super gorgeous. Congrats





klynneann said:


> Wow - a black box bolide!  That's beautiful!





doves75 said:


> Gorgeous!!



thank you!


----------



## brandee1002

Monceau said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> I didn't realize fuchsia was being offered again, you are very lucky, indeed!



Me neither !! Im trying to get in some purchases before the price increase.







eeBags said:


> Congrats! Fuchsia is gorgeous



Thank you !&#128536;


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> I turned her down a few weeks ago (fuchsia CDC) . After the holidays I went back but almost every colored croc CDC was sold . lucky they just happen to get this in &#128525; again .




Lucky!!! Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

HfromT said:


> My DH gave me this lovely graphite/plomb MM Picotin for Christmas!  Here she is "tanning" in the 13 degree celsius Palm Springs sun last week...


 


littlemrsnio said:


> After searching high and low for a bbk, finally scored this kelly
> 2 tiny little scratches but nothing to be too worried about.
> im so scared to carry it since this is my first Box bag from H and it scratched too easily! XD
> (say hello to my big gold bear charm hahaha)




Beautiful bags!!!! Big congratulations!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

brandee1002 said:


> I turned her down a few weeks ago (fuchsia CDC) . After the holidays I went back but almost every colored croc CDC was sold . lucky they just happen to get this in &#128525; again .



*brandee*, gorgeous small scale fuchsia CDC PHW, lucky you. Congrats!


----------



## brandee1002

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *brandee*, gorgeous small scale fuchsia CDC PHW, lucky you. Congrats!











panthere55 said:


> Lucky!!! Congrats!




Thank you &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## lum709

littlemrsnio said:


> After searching high and low for a bbk, finally scored this kelly
> 2 tiny little scratches but nothing to be too worried about.
> im so scared to carry it since this is my first Box bag from H and it scratched too easily! XD
> (say hello to my big gold bear charm hahaha)





love it, is it a 35?


----------



## lum709

EternalStyle said:


> Sorry guys...my baby was hungry I went to feed him
> So here are my purchases...



great haul, love everything


----------



## Kitty S.

brandee1002 said:


> I turned her down a few weeks ago (fuchsia CDC) . After the holidays I went back but almost every colored croc CDC was sold . lucky they just happen to get this in &#128525; again .




It's totally meant to be! &#128151; I had a similar experience with my fuchsia CDC- I was going to wait for a GHW at first and then changed my mind a few days later and it was still there!


----------



## Kitty S.

Not my latest but finally took my PdV and new fuchsia and BE CDC out of the boxes today. Love how this cw of PdV just matches everything!


----------



## HGT

littlemrsnio said:


> After searching high and low for a bbk, finally scored this kelly
> 2 tiny little scratches but nothing to be too worried about.
> im so scared to carry it since this is my first Box bag from H and it scratched too easily! XD
> (say hello to my big gold bear charm hahaha)




Beautiful!


----------



## rainneday

Kitty S. said:


> Not my latest but finally took my PdV and new fuchsia and BE CDC out of the boxes today. Love how this cw of PdV just matches everything!



This is so lovely, such a versatile colorway!


----------



## EternalStyle

Israeli_Flava said:


> My goodness I'm loving everything esp the H Ostrich sandals!!! I tried a pair and noticed they are super light but they also seemed to run big...



IF, not too sure whether they run big since it's my first H sandals. But my SA did mention that with wear they will expand just a little bit.


----------



## EternalStyle

lum709 said:


> great haul, love everything



Thanks!


----------



## tammywks

Kitty S. said:


> Beautiful CW!
> Happy New Year!



Thank you,* Kitty S*. Wish you a prosperous year ahead.


----------



## HfromT

Kitty S. said:


> Not my latest but finally took my PdV and new fuchsia and BE CDC out of the boxes today. Love how this cw of PdV just matches everything!



I have serious shawl and CDC envy, *Kitty S*!


----------



## HfromT

panthere55 said:


> Beautiful bags!!!! Big congratulations!



Thank you *panthere5*5!


----------



## Kitty S.

HfromT said:


> I have serious shawl and CDC envy, *Kitty S*!


You are so sweet! You should get them because they will go with your picotin 


rainneday said:


> This is so lovely, such a versatile colorway!


Yes, indeed! Thanks for your appreciation! And congrats on your Mer au Ciel too!


----------



## rainneday

Kitty S. said:


> Yes, indeed! Thanks for your appreciation! And congrats on your Mer au Ciel too!



Thank you!


----------



## Onthego

Kitty S. said:


> Not my latest but finally took my PdV and new fuchsia and BE CDC out of the boxes today. Love how this cw of PdV just matches everything!


 This is so beautiful and I love the CDC pairings. What CW is this? 21?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kitty S. said:


> Not my latest but finally took my PdV and new fuchsia and BE CDC out of the boxes today. Love how this cw of PdV just matches everything!



Love your pic, *Kitty*. That noir PdV matches every one of your CDCs perfectly!


----------



## Kitty S.

Onthego said:


> This is so beautiful and I love the CDC pairings. What CW is this? 21?


Thanks! Yes, it's 21. Good eyes.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your pic, *Kitty*. That noir PdV matches every one of your CDCs perfectly!


Thanks again, Vigee!


----------



## Suncatcher

Kitty - spectacular photo and love your collection of CDCs!!


----------



## Ladybug^^

Got these beautiful baby rose Sakura and blue Atoll 

Over the moon &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Kitty S.

MrsJDS said:


> Kitty - spectacular photo and love your collection of CDCs!!


Thank you! I admire your Fendi coat and B combo back!


----------



## MASEML

I just purchased Nervures Droites leather gloves (silk lining). I wore it today and my fingers were still cold - totally understandable since it has a silk lining interior. 

Am wondering whether I can purchase the Feeling gloves (100% cashmere) to wear as a base layer. Will wearing the Feeling gloves fit? 

Does anyone know?


----------



## panthere55

Ladybug^^ said:


> Got these beautiful baby rose Sakura and blue Atoll
> 
> Over the moon &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love both!!!! Such pretty colors!


----------



## Blairbass

glaucophane said:


> Finally my size arrived....



These are STUNNING!


----------



## temps

I got super lucky today.  &#128513;

Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.


----------



## Mininana

Ladybug^^ said:


> Got these beautiful baby rose Sakura and blue Atoll
> 
> 
> 
> Over the moon &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mininana

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393




You did!! I'm dying over here hehe


----------



## MASEML

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393



Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393



Lucky indeed! Everything is so beautiful!


----------



## jyyanks

Kitty S. said:


> Not my latest but finally took my PdV and new fuchsia and BE CDC out of the boxes today. Love how this cw of PdV just matches everything!




Twins on the shawl!!!  Your CDC's are to die for.  Just lovely. Congrats!


----------



## Lovehermes89

Ladybug^^ said:


> Got these beautiful baby rose Sakura and blue Atoll
> 
> Over the moon &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



We are oran twin!! Would love to get a garden party in this color as well, the color is so sweet!! Congratulation. 



temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393



WOW lucky indeed!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ladybug^^ said:


> Got these beautiful baby rose Sakura and blue Atoll
> 
> Over the moon &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


What a beautiful color! Congrats


----------



## eeBags

Ladybug^^ said:


> Got these beautiful baby rose Sakura and blue Atoll
> 
> Over the moon &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


They are so pretty. Congrats


----------



## speedyraven

littlemrsnio said:


> After searching high and low for a bbk, finally scored this kelly
> 2 tiny little scratches but nothing to be too worried about.
> im so scared to carry it since this is my first Box bag from H and it scratched too easily! XD
> (say hello to my big gold bear charm hahaha)




Beautiful! One of my HG. Where did you find her? I can imagine admiring the shiny box leather all day haha


----------



## speedyraven

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393




You got super duper lucky! Cute Kelly cut. Love love love your CDCs esp BE. Congrats!


----------



## speedyraven

Got another first today. Been looking for an H clutch-style bag for ages. Never liked feu that much in bigger bags but in small doses it's so pretty. reminds me of pumpkin


----------



## MASEML

Beautiful! Congrats with your new constance wallet. Very lucky indeed!


----------



## marwaaa

speedyraven said:


> Got another first today. Been looking for an H clutch-style bag for ages. Never liked feu that much in bigger bags but in small doses it's so pretty. reminds me of pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 2853802
> 
> View attachment 2853803




Congrats on your clutch! It's beautiful


----------



## speedyraven

MASEML said:


> Beautiful! Congrats with your new constance wallet. Very lucky indeed!







marwaaa said:


> Congrats on your clutch! It's beautiful




Thank you  I haven't tried pairing it with a twilly. I suspect it may cheapen the look. 
Hope to get the bag one day


----------



## MASEML

speedyraven said:


> Thank you  I haven't tried pairing it with a twilly. I suspect it may cheapen the look.
> Hope to get the bag one day





I'd personally leave it with just your farondole or on its own. Wear it in good health!

I know, all H leather goods are addicting....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

speedyraven said:


> Got another first today. Been looking for an H clutch-style bag for ages. Never liked feu that much in bigger bags but in small doses it's so pretty. reminds me of pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 2853802
> 
> View attachment 2853803



*speedyraven*, feu in your Constance wallet is very pretty, indeed. I do love it as a clutch. Major congrats!


----------



## TenaciousB

speedyraven said:


> Got another first today. Been looking for an H clutch-style bag for ages. Never liked feu that much in bigger bags but in small doses it's so pretty. reminds me of pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 2853802
> 
> View attachment 2853803




Nice score Speedy! Recent purchases fr my holiday.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> Nice score Speedy! Recent purchases fr my holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853849
> View attachment 2853850
> View attachment 2853851



Lovely, *Tenacious*! Major congrats


----------



## TenaciousB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lovely, *Tenacious*! Major congrats




Thanks Darl! I actually went to the mothership but stock wasn't impressive after Xmas, so only bought the scarves and a top from the new season. I found the bastia after hunting for it half the world only to find it in Singapore airport. It's good to finally see FSH though, my Mecca hehe.


----------



## MrH

Just pick it up my baby from Paris today &#128522; can't wait to open it when I get home &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Can't wait to see what is in your orange boxes, *MrH*. Hurry home!


----------



## MrH

vigeelebrun said:


> can't wait to see what is in your orange boxes, *mrh*. Hurry home!




&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MrH

This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my baby petit h &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## kitty22

MrH said:


> This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my baby petit h &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854047
> View attachment 2854048



Omg love!!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## klynneann

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393



LOVE! Especially the Kelly cut!


----------



## klynneann

TenaciousB said:


> Nice score Speedy! Recent purchases fr my holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853849
> View attachment 2853850
> View attachment 2853851



Love the color of your bastia! And Le bal masque scarf is so interesting - I think I'm going to have to put that on my wish list.


----------



## klynneann

MrH said:


> This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my baby petit h &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854047
> View attachment 2854048



So cute and fun!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#55357;&#56833;
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.



DAM! You did get super lucky!!! And now you really ARE the Queen of Effing Everything!!! hahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kitty S. said:


> Not my latest but finally took my PdV and new fuchsia and BE CDC out of the boxes today.



W O W


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrH said:


> This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; my baby petit h



So keyyute. I think need to track down a pink dolphin....


----------



## riquita

zvrdorth said:


> finally got a herbag


I so want an Herbag! It's beautiful. Can I ask how much you got it for ZVRDORTH?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Love petit h and animals in general  So cute! Congrats! 

I bought some myself during the holidays with a little help from a friend. (I posted a pic in the petit h thread too but had to take more pics to share my happiness ) Unfortunately the elephants were duplicates, I was hoping for two different colour combinations of course and feel that I can't keep both of them. Anyway:


----------



## perlerare

Just got a Hapi Bracelet and love it !  Black and gold Hdw!


----------



## Chloesam

Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!




BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!


----------



## MASEML

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384


Oooh so pretty! So happy for you!!


----------



## Chloesam

MASEML said:


> Oooh so pretty! So happy for you!!




Thank you so much MASEML!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm.



Congratulations on your black beauty!  Box and Guilloche are so special and TDF!


----------



## Chloesam

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Congratulations on your black beauty!  Box and Guilloche are so special and TDF!




Thank you GUCCIhoochie! I am thrilled!


----------



## hopiko

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Love petit h and animals in general  So cute! Congrats!
> 
> I bought some myself during the holidays with a little help from a friend. (I posted a pic in the petit h thread too but had to take more pics to share my happiness ) Unfortunately the elephants were duplicates, I was hoping for two different colour combinations of course and feel that I can't keep both of them. Anyway:
> View attachment 2854275
> View attachment 2854276



Great finds!  Love the bags and Petit h animals...and scarves...congrats!!


----------



## hopiko

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384



Amazing Paris find...wonderful holiday memory.  I was in Paris a few weeks ago and the stock was absolutely astonishing!  Congrats, what a special bag to remember your trip by!


----------



## hopiko

MrH said:


> This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my baby petit h &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854047
> View attachment 2854048



Woof, woof, woof, woof!  So cute, love your doggies!


----------



## meazar

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393



You really did get lucky!  Beautiful-especially the Kelly!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384




Gorgeous, *Chloesam*! Major Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384




Congrats, what a find!  She sure looks perfect.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

hopiko said:


> Great finds!  Love the bags and Petit h animals...and scarves...congrats!!




How sweet of you, thanks!


----------



## panthere55

speedyraven said:


> Got another first today. Been looking for an H clutch-style bag for ages. Never liked feu that much in bigger bags but in small doses it's so pretty. reminds me of pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 2853802
> 
> View attachment 2853803



Congratulation it's a great find!


----------



## panthere55

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384



Wow she is beyond gorgeous!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Chloesam

panthere55 said:


> Wow she is beyond gorgeous!!!! Congratulations







ThingumyPoppy said:


> Congrats, what a find!  She sure looks perfect.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, *Chloesam*! Major Congrats and enjoy!







hopiko said:


> Amazing Paris find...wonderful holiday memory.  I was in Paris a few weeks ago and the stock was absolutely astonishing!  Congrats, what a special bag to remember your trip by!




Thank you all for the congrats and support. She really is perfect...I am dreading the first scratch, after that I won't mind as much! -


----------



## chicinthecity777

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384



Woza! What a beauty! Congratulations and enjoy in good health!


----------



## Kitty S.

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393


Wow, that's super lucky! You need to go buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## Kitty S.

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384


Congrats! Getting a bag while in Paris is fantastic and getting a HG is even better!


----------



## klynneann

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384



Wow, beautiful - I love the hardware!


----------



## klynneann

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Love petit h and animals in general  So cute! Congrats!
> 
> I bought some myself during the holidays with a little help from a friend. (I posted a pic in the petit h thread too but had to take more pics to share my happiness ) Unfortunately the elephants were duplicates, I was hoping for two different colour combinations of course and feel that I can't keep both of them. Anyway:
> View attachment 2854275
> View attachment 2854276



SO cute! And they look great on your picotins!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

klynneann said:


> SO cute! And they look great on your picotins!




Thank you!


----------



## HfromT

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384



What an incredibly beautiful bag, *Chloesam*!  That must have been the icing on the cake on your Parisian trip!  I'm also extremely partial to your screen name


----------



## agneau88

I saw this scarf from another member's post. I got one as well. The little guys on the scarf are so cute.


----------



## esmeh

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384




This is a stunning bag, ............ no need to say any more 
...............except congratulations and enjoy in health


----------



## temps

agneau88 said:


> I saw this scarf from another member's post. I got one as well. The little guys on the scarf are so cute.




I've been eyeing on this scarf design for a while. The pictures are so cute that I want to frame and hang on my wall!  Every single CW!! &#128513;


----------



## surfchick

speedyraven said:


> Got another first today. Been looking for an H clutch-style bag for ages. Never liked feu that much in bigger bags but in small doses it's so pretty. reminds me of pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 2853802
> 
> View attachment 2853803



So pretty!


----------



## agneau88

temps said:


> I've been eyeing on this scarf design for a while. The pictures are so cute that I want to frame and hang on my wall!  Every single CW!! &#55357;&#56833;




I totally agree with you. That's what I told my SA. The scarf display fixture on h.com is so expensive. Need to look for an alternative.


----------



## rosewang924

love this scarf, i also want to get one but can't decide on the color, if you have chance, can you post a pic of it knotted. Thanks!!



agneau88 said:


> I saw this scarf from another member's post. I got one as well. The little guys on the scarf are so cute.


----------



## jyyanks

speedyraven said:


> Got another first today. Been looking for an H clutch-style bag for ages. Never liked feu that much in bigger bags but in small doses it's so pretty. reminds me of pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 2853802
> 
> View attachment 2853803



Gorgeous color, especially for a clutch/wallet.  Congrats!



TenaciousB said:


> Nice score Speedy! Recent purchases fr my holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853849
> View attachment 2853850
> View attachment 2853851



Love the whimsy of your scarves and the soft pink of your bastia change purse. Congrats!!!



MrH said:


> This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my baby petit h &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854047
> View attachment 2854048



Awwww - how cute!!!!  How did you manage to get all 4 colors?   So fun!


----------



## jyyanks

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Love petit h and animals in general  So cute! Congrats!
> 
> I bought some myself during the holidays with a little help from a friend. (I posted a pic in the petit h thread too but had to take more pics to share my happiness ) Unfortunately the elephants were duplicates, I was hoping for two different colour combinations of course and feel that I can't keep both of them. Anyway:
> View attachment 2854275
> View attachment 2854276



Love your bag/petit H collection!!  Everything matches perfectly and looks adorable.  Congrats!!!



Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384



WOW!!  My heart just stopped.  What an amazing score.  Is that black box? Wow wow wow!



agneau88 said:


> I saw this scarf from another member's post. I got one as well. The little guys on the scarf are so cute.



Saw this scarf in person and tried it on - it's gorgeous.  Congrats!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

agneau88 said:


> I saw this scarf from another member's post. I got one as well. The little guys on the scarf are so cute.


Very nice!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

jyyanks said:


> Love your bag/petit H collection!!  Everything matches perfectly and looks adorable.  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


----------



## agneau88

rosewang924 said:


> love this scarf, i also want to get one but can't decide on the color, if you have chance, can you post a pic of it knotted. Thanks!!


 
Here are the pictures when it knotted.


----------



## agneau88

temps said:


> I've been eyeing on this scarf design for a while. The pictures are so cute that I want to frame and hang on my wall!  Every single CW!! &#128513;





rosewang924 said:


> love this scarf, i also want to get one but can't decide on the color, if you have chance, can you post a pic of it knotted. Thanks!!





jyyanks said:


> Saw this scarf in person and tried it on - it's gorgeous.  Congrats!!!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Very nice!



Thank you all!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

agneau88 said:


> Here are the pictures when it knotted.



U look amazing!!! Congrats on this scarf... it is a true treasue!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Love petit h



All of them are too cute TMP!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384



Holy Moses!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Israeli_Flava said:


> All of them are too cute TMP!!!




Thank you


----------



## doves75

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393




Congratulations temps!! A Kelly cut and 2 croc CDC in one visit....awesome!! &#128077;&#128077;



MrH said:


> This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my baby petit h &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854047
> View attachment 2854048




What a cute petit h!! Both are so special.


----------



## dooneybaby

Picked up "La Maison" at my local boutique today.


----------



## SugarMama

Blue lovers, here's de la mar au ciel shawl in marine/rose/turquoise.  CW 11.


----------



## dooneybaby

Then my SA had a surprise.


----------



## lum709

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393



Love that KC in confetti


----------



## temps

agneau88 said:


> Here are the pictures when it knotted.




Thanks for sharing! You look great and I love the red trim on the scarf!


----------



## SugarMama

Also picked up a couple PM rodeo charms along with another cw of the la mer shawl (cw4).


----------



## rosewang924

thank you, it's beautiful!!



agneau88 said:


> Here are the pictures when it knotted.


----------



## TenaciousB

agneau88 said:


> Here are the pictures when it knotted.




Agneau how did u do the second knot. It's fabulous.


----------



## agneau88

TenaciousB said:


> Agneau how did u do the second knot. It's fabulous.




Here is the instruction. Glad you like it.


----------



## ttul

Super happy to have received my first b this past week 

30cm Bleu Electrique in Epsom leather


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ttul said:


> Super happy to have received my first b this past week
> 
> 30cm Bleu Electrique in Epsom leather


Ooh la la tre chic


----------



## ttul

LOUKPEACH said:


> Ooh la la tre chic


Thank u dear!! I've been waiting for a long time. Can't wait to take her out:kiss:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ttul said:


> Super happy to have received my first b this past week
> 
> 
> 
> 30cm Bleu Electrique in Epsom leather




Very cute and I love the 30cm.  Congrats.


----------



## ttul

chkpfbeliever said:


> Very cute and I love the 30cm.  Congrats.


Thank you! :'))


----------



## SugarMama

ttul said:


> Super happy to have received my first b this past week
> 
> 30cm Bleu Electrique in Epsom leather



Beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ttul said:


> Super happy to have received my first b this past week
> 
> 30cm Bleu Electrique in Epsom leather



Lovely B30, the contrasting white stitching and your twilly are perfection, *ttul*!


----------



## Nana97

agneau88 said:


> I saw this scarf from another member's post. I got one as well. The little guys on the scarf are so cute.



What a beautiful scarf!!! What's the name?


----------



## ttul

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lovely B30, the contrasting white stitching and your twilly are perfection, *ttul*!


thanks! I wasn't really sure about the contrast stitching before i saw it in person. Now i'm in love


----------



## Fabfashion

MrH said:


> This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my baby petit h &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854047
> View attachment 2854048



They're so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384



OMG! Black beauty!  Congratulations!


----------



## Fabfashion

ttul said:


> Super happy to have received my first b this past week
> 
> 30cm Bleu Electrique in Epsom leather



Gorgeous! Love BE. Was this an SO? I heard that BE is back, hope it's true. Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforbag

Congrats!! She is perfect!
I am waiting for one since August....


----------



## agneau88

Nana97 said:


> What a beautiful scarf!!! What's the name?



It's called La Maison des Carres. Yes, it's lovely.


----------



## klynneann

dooneybaby said:


> Then my SA had a surprise.



Love this! What a wonderful surprise! What is the color?


----------



## klynneann

ttul said:


> Super happy to have received my first b this past week
> 
> 30cm Bleu Electrique in Epsom leather



I just love bleu electrique - congrats!


----------



## panthere55

ttul said:


> Super happy to have received my first b this past week
> 
> 30cm Bleu Electrique in Epsom leather



Congratulations she's beautiful!


----------



## atomic110

My first post for my latest H purchase
Hermes Jypsiere 31 duo color... I simply can't resist it when I saw it at the MS store
media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/67/a0/ae/67a0ae39e48c1aa474e9e0488ed51116.jpg


----------



## purselover888

ttul said:


> Super happy to have received my first b this past week
> 
> 30cm Bleu Electrique in Epsom leather



Did you get this bag from the store?  I wasn't aware BE was coming with white stitching outside of SO and past candy collection...


----------



## jyyanks

ttul said:


> Super happy to have received my first b this past week
> 
> 
> 
> 30cm Bleu Electrique in Epsom leather




BE is my favorite!  Congratulations on getting this beauty.


----------



## Hed Kandi

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. Very successful trip to Paris. So excited to reveal my new bag. One of my HG's and I feel as though I owe my success to all of you and your knowledge so thank you!!!
> View attachment 2854374
> View attachment 2854375
> 
> 
> BBB! PHW guilloche! 35cm. I am so excited! She is so shiny and perfect!
> View attachment 2854382
> View attachment 2854384



Congrats! Stunning!


----------



## dooneybaby

klynneann said:


> Love this! What a wonderful surprise! What is the color?


Thanks! The color is Prune. I would have preferred the larger size, but since I've been looking for a Herbag for about a year now, I couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## Dorian J.

Just got this MC2 Fleming long wallet in black Epsom.  Looked a bit lonely, so a Cartier limited edition passport wallet in green, too!

Justin


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> Did you get this bag from the store?  I wasn't aware BE was coming with white stitching outside of SO and past candy collection...



I would like to know too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dorian J. said:


> Just got this MC2 Fleming long wallet in black Epsom.  Looked a bit lonely, so a Cartier limited edition passport wallet in green, too!
> 
> Justin



Seriously handsome, love both, *Dorian*. Congrats!


----------



## Dorian J.

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Seriously handsome, love both, *Dorian*. Congrats!



Thank you, Vigee!  You are quite kind.


----------



## ttul

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous! Love BE. Was this an SO? I heard that BE is back, hope it's true. Enjoy!




This was an SO of a friend of mine, who offered to sell it to me&#128516;


----------



## ttul

purselover888 said:


> Did you get this bag from the store?  I wasn't aware BE was coming with white stitching outside of SO and past candy collection...




I purchased it from a friend, who I believe specially requested it.


----------



## MASEML

Don't special orders have the horseshoe? Either way, beautiful bag. I saw one on eBay a couple of weeks ago, was thinking about it but always scared of eBay.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Dorian J. said:


> Just got this MC2 Fleming long wallet in black Epsom.  Looked a bit lonely, so a Cartier limited edition passport wallet in green, too!
> 
> Justin


It's very elegance


----------



## Chloesam

[QUOTE=jyyanks


WOW!!  My heart just stopped.  What an amazing score.  Is that black box? Wow wow wow!



Jyyanks,

Yes it is black box.  I am dying to take her out.  I just got home from Paris and it is raining so I don't want to use her yet.  She is too perfect!


----------



## Chloesam

atomic110 said:


> My first post for my latest H purchase
> Hermes Jypsiere 31 duo color... I simply can't resist it when I saw it at the MS store
> media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/67/a0/ae/67a0ae39e48c1aa474e9e0488ed51116.jpg



Love Love Love your Jypsiere.  We are twins I have the exact same bag!  The duo color makes it even more special.  I love my jypsiere so much!  It really is a great everyday bag!  Wear her in good health.


----------



## Chloesam

HfromT said:


> What an incredibly beautiful bag, *Chloesam*!  That must have been the icing on the cake on your Parisian trip!  I'm also extremely partial to your screen name



Thank you HfromT, xiangxiang0731,KittyS, Klynneann,esmeh, Fabsashion,
HedKandi and Israeli_Flava!  I am dying to use her but it is raining too hard here today.  

HfromT - curious why you are partial to my screen name?


----------



## Dorian J.

LOUKPEACH said:


> It's very elegance



Thank you, Loukpeach!


----------



## bakeacookie

My first 90cm scarf and twillys and a tie for DBF. 








The twillys will look great on my new Evelyne. So excited!


----------



## Mrs Fritzer

Oh I had forgotten about that green twilly, now I shall go out to look for it tomorrow, it's beautiful, what colour is your Evelyne? I too am only purchasing forever bags now.


----------



## HfromT

Chloesam said:


> Thank you HfromT, xiangxiang0731,KittyS, Klynneann,esmeh, Fabsashion,
> HedKandi and Israeli_Flava!  I am dying to use her but it is raining too hard here today.
> 
> HfromT - curious why you are partial to my screen name?



^^^it's my eldest daughter's name.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mrs Fritzer said:


> Oh I had forgotten about that green twilly, now I shall go out to look for it tomorrow, it's beautiful, what colour is your Evelyne? I too am only purchasing forever bags now.




My Evelyne is orange. My SA said green would make it great for spring like the leaf of a clementine orange. Haha. 

 hurray for forever bags!


----------



## panthere55

bakeacookie said:


> My first 90cm scarf and twillys and a tie for DBF.
> 
> View attachment 2858396
> 
> View attachment 2858397
> 
> View attachment 2858398
> 
> 
> The twillys will look great on my new Evelyne. So excited!




Congrats!!! I need that twilly for my Kelly!


----------



## MASEML

bakeacookie said:


> My first 90cm scarf and twillys and a tie for DBF.
> 
> View attachment 2858396
> 
> View attachment 2858397
> 
> View attachment 2858398
> 
> 
> The twillys will look great on my new Evelyne. So excited!



Bakeacookie, loved reading your shopping trip in London. Now, love your H purchases! I take it green is your color? They're so beautiful!


----------



## bakeacookie

panthere55 said:


> Congrats!!! I need that twilly for my Kelly!




Thank you! If you get it, do share! 



MASEML said:


> Bakeacookie, loved reading your shopping trip in London. Now, love your H purchases! I take it green is your color? They're so beautiful!




Thank you! 
I think I was just attracted to green at this trip. Lol. Blue is more my color, but blue and green do go well together!


----------



## eudo

Aligator Kelly Wallet 6H


----------



## eudo

Aligator CDC Fusion and Blue


----------



## eudo

Double is better...


----------



## MASEML

eudo said:


> Aligator Kelly Wallet 6H



Love!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

eudo said:


> Aligator Kelly Wallet 6H


Oh my lord. Congrats


----------



## panthere55

eudo said:


> Aligator CDC Fusion and Blue



Wow on all!!!! Congratulations on such rare finds!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> Aligator Kelly Wallet 6H



Gorgeous K gator wallet, *eudo*! LOVE.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eudo said:


> Double is better...





eudo said:


> Aligator CDC Fusion and Blue





eudo said:


> Aligator Kelly Wallet 6H



Holy Moses!!! Everything is sooooooo pretty and colorful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Did some damage this weekend...
Shawls (Brandebourg & aPdP), CdCaucus 90cm, Geranium Gator GHW CDC, 2 rodeo pm, and TPM GP (technically, I bought that a while ago but never revealed)....

I'm feeling Sooooo satisfied right now 

Wooops...pic won't upload


----------



## sassygee

eudo said:


> Aligator CDC Fusion and Blue


 


eudo said:


> Double is better...




*Wowww!!!!!  I love all of your purchases.  Very colorful.  I love the deep, rich saturation of your wallet.  The rodeos are quite fun!!!!  You are off to healthy and happy new year?  Wear in good health.*


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Did some damage this weekend...
> Shawls (Brandebourg & aPdP), CdCaucus 90cm, Geranium Gator GHW CDC, 2 rodeo pm, and TPM GP (technically, I bought that a while ago but never revealed)....
> 
> I'm feeling Sooooo satisfied right now
> 
> Wooops...pic won't upload


 *Congratulations Israeli_Flava, You have been a busy girl.  I am sure you must have been completely smitten by you CdCaucus since you rarely buy 90cm.  I can't wait to see you pics when you get a chance.  You are off to Happy New Year.*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sassygee said:


> *Congratulations Israeli_Flava, You have been a busy girl.  I am sure you must have been completely smitten by you CdCaucus since you rarely buy 90cm.  I can't wait to see you pics when you get a chance.  You are off to Happy New Year.*



Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is 

Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....


----------



## Piyo1115

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....




That is quite some damages IF! Love everything especially the scarves


----------



## alysamyra

My new baby


----------



## MYH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Did some damage this weekend...
> Shawls (Brandebourg & aPdP), CdCaucus 90cm, Geranium Gator GHW CDC, 2 rodeo pm, and TPM GP (technically, I bought that a while ago but never revealed)....
> 
> I'm feeling Sooooo satisfied right now
> 
> Wooops...pic won't upload


Well done IF.  Can't wait to see the parade of pics I know you're gonna treat us to.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

just surprised&#65281;


----------



## dooneybaby

bakeacookie said:


> My first 90cm scarf and twillys and a tie for DBF.
> 
> View attachment 2858396
> 
> View attachment 2858397
> 
> View attachment 2858398
> 
> 
> The twillys will look great on my new Evelyne. So excited!


I've always loved this colorway of Les Bolides, and it's still available at Hermes.com!


----------



## june17

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2859359
> 
> just surprised&#65281;




Gorgeous!
Which shade of red is it?


----------



## MRS.Hermes

june17 said:


> Gorgeous!
> Which shade of red is it?




2r


----------



## bagalogist

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2859359
> 
> just surprised&#65281;



Wow! Drool! Such a stunning red, congrats!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

alysamyra said:


> My new baby




Lovely, congrats! Orange tones are always gorgeous


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Did some damage this weekend...
> Shawls (Brandebourg & aPdP), CdCaucus 90cm, Geranium Gator GHW CDC, 2 rodeo pm, and TPM GP (technically, I bought that a while ago but never revealed)....
> 
> I'm feeling Sooooo satisfied right now
> 
> Wooops...pic won't upload



Wohoo, *IF*, sounds wonderful and a great day at H! Can't wait to see pics when you can upload them.


----------



## wt880014

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....



What beautiful choices IF!  Even better that you're excited to wear them! I love that feeling!!!

Those rodeos are so cute! They have really grown on me. How lucky of you to find 2!


----------



## dooneybaby

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....


Ditto. I absolutely have to have Cav. du Caucase in colorway 09, the tabac/orange/multicolor. I dropped by my boutique Friday, but they didn't have it. I hope it comes in before the price increase.


----------



## klynneann

eudo said:


> Aligator Kelly Wallet 6H



Wow!!!


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> My first 90cm scarf and twillys and a tie for DBF.
> 
> View attachment 2858396
> 
> View attachment 2858397
> 
> View attachment 2858398
> 
> 
> The twillys will look great on my new Evelyne. So excited!



Great choices - so pretty!!


----------



## klynneann

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....



Wow, fantastic haul!


----------



## klynneann

alysamyra said:


> My new baby



The twillys match so beautifully!


----------



## bakeacookie

klynneann said:


> Great choices - so pretty!!



Thank you!



dooneybaby said:


> I've always loved this colorway of Les Bolides, and it's still available at Hermes.com!



I saw this on H.com and had to have it! I love cars!
When I asked for it in store, they were surprised I was asking for such an old print.


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I saw this on H.com and had to have it! I love cars!
> When I asked for it in store, they were surprised I was asking for such an old print.



Sometimes it seems that they are reluctant to pull out the older items, but I wish they would - scarf newbies have probably missed out and would love to see older items - I know I do!


----------



## bakeacookie

klynneann said:


> Sometimes it seems that they are reluctant to pull out the older items, but I wish they would - scarf newbies have probably missed out and would love to see older items - I know I do!



I told them I liked transport themed scarves, so they didn't hesitate to pull this one in all the colors they still had. But that kind of told them I wasn't into florals or animals, haha. 

Hopefully there will be more themes I like soon, I think I have a new obsession.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2859359
> 
> just surprised&#65281;



OMG! What a pleasant suprise!!! Is that Rouge Pavoine??


----------



## _Siobhan

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2859359
> 
> just surprised&#65281;



Stunning
Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

Yes yes yes... last week I was at KL Pavilion store and the SAs were suprised with it too because they didnt have it in their store so far...


----------



## atomic110

eudo said:


> Double is better...



I want it too... still no luck in finding it in H Store


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

eudo said:


> Aligator Kelly Wallet 6H


 
Wow!! This is gorgeous!


----------



## eudo

atomic110 said:


> I want it too... still no luck in finding it in H Store


I think some stores just got some.. please check it out.. my SA said she could only sell two in order to be fair..


----------



## eudo

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Wow!! This is gorgeous!


 Thank you so much! I love it too.. very beautiful wallet...with possible chain on


----------



## atomic110

eudo said:


> I think some stores just got some.. please check it out.. my SA said she could only sell two in order to be fair..



Really? Where's ur location?


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG! What a pleasant suprise!!! Is that Rouge Pavoine??




yes&#65292;rouge pivione in 25


----------



## HGT

MRS.Hermes said:


> yes&#65292;rouge pivione in 25




Congrats! It's hard to get a 25 I've heard!  I saw one in person, a very cute size!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

HGT said:


> Congrats! It's hard to get a 25 I've heard!  I saw one in person, a very cute size!




thanks&#65281;really cute&#65281;


----------



## panthere55

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....




Congratulations honey! All are wonderful and those rodeos are too cute!


----------



## panthere55

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2859359
> 
> just surprised&#65281;




Beautiful congratulations!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MRS.Hermes said:


> yes&#65292;rouge pivione in 25



OMG it's sooooo adorable on you!!! Congrats!!! Lovely color in a very rare size too!!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

panthere55 said:


> Beautiful congratulations!!!!




thank you&#65281;


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG it's sooooo adorable on you!!! Congrats!!! Lovely color in a very rare size too!!


thank you&#65281;


----------



## surfchick

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....



Great choices!


----------



## jyyanks

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....



Whoa!!!!  GORGEOUS...simply gorgeous.  One thing is better than the next!! The CDCaucus is on my list and the GP with rodeo are TDF.  Congratulations on everything!! Woo hoo!


----------



## jyyanks

eudo said:


> Aligator CDC Fusion and Blue





eudo said:


> Aligator Kelly Wallet 6H





eudo said:


> Double is better...



Literally drooling....wow!  Congrats.


----------



## jyyanks

alysamyra said:


> My new baby



Love this!!  



MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2859359
> 
> just surprised&#65281;



This is absolutely stunning!!!!  What an amazing, stupendous surprise! Congrats!


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....



woohoo!!!  congrats on your haul babe!!!  twins on the APdP and rodeos!!!!


----------



## eudo

jyyanks said:


> Literally drooling....wow!  Congrats.


 Thank you! It was my lucky day! It was my SA who gave me very good advices.


----------



## eudo

atomic110 said:


> Really? Where's ur location?


 Boston. She said they just got last week. One SA only could sell two. Please check it out.


----------



## carlinha

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2859359
> 
> just surprised&#65281;



STUNNING!!!  i love rouge pivoine especially with GHW!  congrats MRS.H!!!!


----------



## DavidK

MrH said:


> This is what hiding inside my bag today from Paris &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; my baby petit h &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854047
> View attachment 2854048


Love the petit h doggies!!!  Are they in store now in Europe?  I'm going to London for business in Feb.  Hopefully I can find them in store.


----------



## DavidK

temps said:


> I got super lucky today.  &#128513;
> 
> Rose confetti Kelly cut, BE CDC and black CDC.
> 
> View attachment 2853392
> View attachment 2853393


Love the rose confetti kelly cut!!! Major congrats!


----------



## DavidK

Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.


----------



## KayleighAmbers

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.




It's gorgeousss&#128525;&#128525; congratsss&#127881;


----------



## ferrip

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.



This is BEYOND stunning!


----------



## klynneann

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.



Wow, that is fantastic!


----------



## panthere55

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.



Amazing!


----------



## marwaaa

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.




&#128525; so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## MrH

DavidK said:


> Love the petit h doggies!!!  Are they in store now in Europe?  I'm going to London for business in Feb.  Hopefully I can find them in store.




Only online in UK and in store in Paris


----------



## periogirl28

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.



MAJOR congrats! Looks like the ostriches have recovered.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.



Dying here, it's so BEAUTIFUL! Major congrats and enjoy this gorgeous birdie, *DavidK*.


----------



## Serva1

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.




Lovely red Birdie, congrats &#128516;


----------



## rosewang924

La Maison Des Carres, in marine/rose/vert
Rodeo MM, in blue lin/noir/blue electric.  Do you think it's too big for my K32?





Sorry for the big picture, don't know how to scale down.  Thank you.


----------



## crazyforbag

rosewang924 said:


> La Maison Des Carres, in marine/rose/vert
> Rodeo MM, in blue lin/noir/blue electric.  Do you think it's too big for my K32?
> 
> View attachment 2860920
> View attachment 2860921
> 
> 
> Sorry for the big picture, don't know how to scale down.  Thank you.




Perfect!! I will take it if you don't want it = )
did you just get them yesterday?


----------



## Nahreen

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.



Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....



*IF* - Love your new purchases.  I've never been lucky enough to find a rodeo !! Can you share the name of your B&W scarf ?  I love the design and the colorway !

Congrats.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> La Maison Des Carres, in marine/rose/vert
> Rodeo MM, in blue lin/noir/blue electric.  Do you think it's too big for my K32?
> 
> View attachment 2860920
> View attachment 2860921
> 
> 
> Sorry for the big picture, don't know how to scale down.  Thank you.



I'm cousins with you on this scarf.  I've the black CW.  Are you thinking of wrapping the Kelly with this scarf ? There would be too big.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.



Stunning ! Is is fresh from the store ? I didn't know that they are still offering Rouge VIF.


----------



## Weenie

Got this baby last month, Blue electric Epsom B30 in ghw
Love it!!


----------



## crazyforbag

Weenie said:


> Got this baby last month, Blue electric Epsom B30 in ghw
> Love it!!
> View attachment 2861008




just what I asked and wishing for the last half year!! 
Congrats!! It is just perfect!


----------



## Weenie

crazyforbag said:


> just what I asked and wishing for the last half year!!
> Congrats!! It is just perfect!



Thank you! Hope you get yours very soon!!


----------



## rosewang924

Send you a message.



crazyforbag said:


> Perfect!! I will take it if you don't want it = )
> did you just get them yesterday?


----------



## rosewang924

I saw the black CW, beautiful, thinking if I should get another one before prices go up.  I really love this design.

Oh no, scarf def. too big to wrap around Kelly.  Do you think the rodeo charm is too big for the Kelly?  Thank you.



chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm cousins with you on this scarf.  I've the black CW.  Are you thinking of wrapping the Kelly with this scarf ? There would be too big.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> I saw the black CW, beautiful, thinking if I should get another one before prices go up.  I really love this design.
> 
> Oh no, scarf def. too big to wrap around Kelly.  Do you think the rodeo charm is too big for the Kelly?  Thank you.



The rodeo is just right. How lucky of you ? I've been looking all over and no one has it, especially the one in blue !!  My local store has this item on 'allocation' so my SA cannot sell me one even it is not her turn !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> *IF* - Love your new purchases.  I've never been lucky enough to find a rodeo !! Can you share the name of your B&W scarf ?  I love the design and the colorway !
> 
> Congrats.



TY darling!! I just ask for them and get lucky every now and then ....

The scarf is the Brandebourgs CSGM for SS15. Cw 8.
Mod pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-spring-2015-scarves-881880-44.html


----------



## hopiko

eudo said:


> Aligator Kelly Wallet 6H





eudo said:


> Aligator CDC Fusion and Blue





eudo said:


> Double is better...



Wow!  Double, triple...quadruple.....wayyyyyy better!  Gorgeous!  Love the wallet, CDCs and rodeos!  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....



How did I miss this!!! Yowza!  Great day at H for Flava!  Love all your finds!  Congrats


----------



## hopiko

Weenie said:


> Got this baby last month, Blue electric Epsom B30 in ghw
> Love it!!
> View attachment 2861008



Wow, what a color!  Congrats on your fab new bag!



MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2859359
> 
> just surprised&#65281;



This is soooooooo adorable!  I love the size and color.  Congratulations, what a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.



*thud.*


----------



## panthere55

Weenie said:


> Got this baby last month, Blue electric Epsom B30 in ghw
> Love it!!
> View attachment 2861008




She is just perfect! Congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.



Lovely! So elegant! I want! Great purchase!


----------



## Chloesam

Weenie said:


> Got this baby last month, Blue electric Epsom B30 in ghw
> Love it!!
> View attachment 2861008



Stunning! Congrats! Love it with GHW!


----------



## Chloesam

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.



Wow! So beautiful! I love Ostrich B's! Congrats! Love the turquoise Twilly you paired with it!


----------



## Chloesam

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hiiiiii Sassy!!! Yes, CdCaucus absolutely blew me away!!!! Aaaaand I can't wait to wear it!!!!
> I really only went in for the aPdP shawl but you KNOW how it is
> 
> Rodeo colors look off in pic. One is Lagoon (my first Lagoon item ever) and the other is Blue Azteque....


Wow! Wow! Wow! Lucky girl! I love all of your purchases! Congrats!


----------



## surfchick

My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)

Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet



In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.

B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310



Major congrats, *surfchick*! What a great way to start the New Year ~ can't go wrong with a bleu saphir B30 and a BBK wallet. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310




That is a good way to start the year though with a beautiful wallet that would bring you more fortune !!  Love your B30, great color choice.  My local store doesn't order B30 so all I see is B35.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> TY darling!! I just ask for them and get lucky every now and then ....
> 
> The scarf is the Brandebourgs CSGM for SS15. Cw 8.
> Mod pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-spring-2015-scarves-881880-44.html



Great choice.  I love the pink CW of the CSGM as well.  I think I better start looking before the price increase.  Thanks dear !


----------



## surfchick

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats, *surfchick*! What a great way to start the New Year ~ can't go wrong with a bleu saphir B30 and a BBK wallet. Gorgeous!!!



Thank you VigeeLeBrun!  I don't think the store gets a lot of the Guilloche.  The hardware is what really sold me on it. It's spectacular and my store doesn't seem to get a lot of the fancy hardware.



chkpfbeliever said:


> That is a good way to start the year though with a beautiful wallet that would bring you more fortune !!  Love your B30, great color choice.  My local store doesn't order B30 so all I see is B35.



My store too! They seem to only get B35 and 40's!  This year I got lucky after turning down a lot of B35's. Thank you, chkpfbeliever!


----------



## panthere55

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310




Wow both awesome purchases!!! Congrats!


----------



## surfchick

panthere55 said:


> Wow both awesome purchases!!! Congrats!


It seems to be the season of H shades of blue! Thank you panthere55!



jyyanks said:


> Beautiful - black box and bleu sapphire - a dream come true.  B30 is the perfect size.  Congrats!!!



Thank you, jyyanks!


----------



## jyyanks

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310



Beautiful - black box and bleu sapphire - a dream come true.  B30 is the perfect size.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

DavidK said:


> Here's the latest addition to my H family.  Rough vif ostrich 30cm B.




Totally TDF! &#128525; Super congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> 
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> 
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> 
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> 
> View attachment 2861310




Definitely the right choice! I would love to know which boutique is raining B30 &#128523; Congrats!


----------



## DavidK

rosewang924 said:


> La Maison Des Carres, in marine/rose/vert
> Rodeo MM, in blue lin/noir/blue electric.  Do you think it's too big for my K32?
> 
> View attachment 2860920
> View attachment 2860921
> 
> 
> Sorry for the big picture, don't know how to scale down.  Thank you.


I think rodeo MM is a good size for 32cm Kelly


----------



## DavidK

Weenie said:


> Got this baby last month, Blue electric Epsom B30 in ghw
> Love it!!
> View attachment 2861008


Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Sparksw10

Weenie said:


> Got this baby last month, Blue electric Epsom B30 in ghw
> Love it!!
> View attachment 2861008




I never really cared for an Hermes bag...I love Balenciaga...until I saw this blue electric!! Im loving this bag!! Congrats!


----------



## kat99

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310



I LOVE this wallet! I saw it in Paris and couldn't put it down. It was so hard to walk away. Really special and unique piece, enjoy (and of course the Birkin is gorgeous as well!).


----------



## eeBags

Weenie said:


> Got this baby last month, Blue electric Epsom B30 in ghw
> Love it!!
> View attachment 2861008


Congrats! It's gorgeous. I'm still waiting for this to appear in my store


----------



## Hed Kandi

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Congrats! The Kelly wallet is beautiful!


----------



## doves75

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> 
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> 
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> 
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> 
> View attachment 2861310




Congrats on your beautiful BB wallet and B30 BS. What a great start in 2015. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Sexypiggy

My new picotin pm !!


----------



## surfchick

Kitty S. said:


> Definitely the right choice! I would love to know which boutique is raining B30 &#55357;&#56843; Congrats!


My boutique used to only get the 35 and 40's I didn't even think I would ever get the 30! Thank you, Kitty S!



kat99 said:


> I LOVE this wallet! I saw it in Paris and couldn't put it down. It was so hard to walk away. Really special and unique piece, enjoy (and of course the Birkin is gorgeous as well!).


Thanks, kat99! I just couldn't put it down and knew I would regret it if I said no. I turned down a mysore black kelly wallet last year. So glad I said no! 




doves75 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful BB wallet and B30 BS. What a great start in 2015. &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


Thank you, doves75! Can't wait to take the BBK wallet out this weekend!


----------



## surfchick

Hed Kandi said:


> surfchick said:
> 
> 
> 
> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd! What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's. All of a sudden it's raining B30's! My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Congrats! The Kelly wallet is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Chloesam

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310



Wow!  Stunning Blue saphir B!  And the BBK with guilloche!  I just got the BBB 35 guilloche, I think I need your wallet. -  !!!


----------



## HGT

Got this before the price increase, I am framing it!  I am afraid the framing cost more than the scarf.


----------



## ElainePG

HGT said:


> Got this before the price increase, I am framing it!  I am afraid the framing cost more than the scarf.


What a terrific idea to frame it! It really is a work of art.


----------



## klynneann

Weenie said:


> Got this baby last month, Blue electric Epsom B30 in ghw
> Love it!!
> View attachment 2861008



Love love love BE! Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310



Wow - Happy New Year to you! I love the guilloche hardware and that blue saphir...!!!  I'm so glad to hear that raisin is still around too!


----------



## klynneann

HGT said:


> Got this before the price increase, I am framing it!  I am afraid the framing cost more than the scarf.



This is a great cw of this scarf, definitely worthy of framing.


----------



## Dorian J.

HGT said:


> Got this before the price increase, I am framing it!  I am afraid the framing cost more than the scarf.



Beautiful!  Congrats.


----------



## Dorian J.

Picked up this big orange baby at H store in Highland Park / Dallas.  Love it.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

HGT said:


> Got this before the price increase, I am framing it!  I am afraid the framing cost more than the scarf.


Stunning!


----------



## DavidK

HGT said:


> Got this before the price increase, I am framing it!  I am afraid the framing cost more than the scarf.


I framed mine.  Costed $125 only.


----------



## HGT

DavidK said:


> I framed mine.  Costed $125 only.




DavidK, 
Let me PM you for contact info on your framer.
Thanks!


----------



## Kitty S.

Dorian J. said:


> Picked up this big orange baby at H store in Highland Park / Dallas.  Love it.




This is nice! What is the name of the scarf? What size is it?


----------



## jyyanks

luciness said:


> View attachment 2861699
> 
> 
> My new picotin pm !!



So cute!!!!  Love the pop of red - you look great!



HGT said:


> Got this before the price increase, I am framing it!  I am afraid the framing cost more than the scarf.



Framing is always so expensive but so worth it if I could look at this baby every day!  I really love the idea of H scarves as artwork - you get to surround yourself with beauty very day



Dorian J. said:


> Picked up this big orange baby at H store in Highland Park / Dallas.  Love it.



Love this!!  Very classy looking! Congrats!


----------



## Dorian J.

jyyanks said:


> Love this!!  Very classy looking! Congrats!



Thank you, jyyanks!


----------



## Dorian J.

Kitty S. said:


> This is nice! What is the name of the scarf? What size is it?



Kitty, thank you!  Not sure about the size--it's my first H scarf--but it is quite huge, if that means anything (I am a guy and am used to small, narrow scarves).  On the receipt, it says, "Carre H 140 - Colors 03 Potiron/Tabac/TA."


----------



## Kitty S.

Dorian J. said:


> Kitty, thank you!  Not sure about the size--it's my first H scarf--but it is quite huge, if that means anything (I am a guy and am used to small, narrow scarves).  On the receipt, it says, "Carre H 140 - Colors 03 Potiron/Tabac/TA."




Thanks for the info. Sounds like 140cm. Enjoy your first scarf, it's special!


----------



## periogirl28

My purchases yesterday 
Aux Portes du Palais GM shawl in 06
Brandebourgs GM shawl in 08
Karlotta sandals (which will have to wait a couple of months!)


----------



## Hed Kandi

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2862611
> View attachment 2862612
> View attachment 2862613
> 
> 
> My purchases yesterday
> Aux Portes du Palais GM shawl in 06
> Brandebourgs GM shawl in 08
> Karlotta sandals (which will have to wait a couple of months!)



All three are great! Enjoy!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Kitty S. said:


> This is nice! What is the name of the scarf? What size is it?





Dorian J. said:


> Kitty, thank you!  Not sure about the size--it's my first H scarf--but it is quite huge, if that means anything (I am a guy and am used to small, narrow scarves).  On the receipt, it says, "Carre H 140 - Colors 03 Potiron/Tabac/TA."



It's a mens shawl 140 wool and silk, called Naoussa. 
Very nice buy Dorian, enjoy it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

HGT said:


> Got this before the price increase, I am framing it!  I am afraid the framing cost more than the scarf.



I have three CWs of this scarf and plan to frame them all! Great choice!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2862611
> View attachment 2862612
> View attachment 2862613
> 
> 
> My purchases yesterday
> Aux Portes du Palais GM shawl in 06
> Brandebourgs GM shawl in 08
> Karlotta sandals (which will have to wait a couple of months!)



What a score and amazing H loot, LOVE the Karlotta sandals in rouge, *periogirl*.


----------



## lovely64

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2862611
> View attachment 2862612
> View attachment 2862613
> 
> 
> My purchases yesterday
> Aux Portes du Palais GM shawl in 06
> Brandebourgs GM shawl in 08
> Karlotta sandals (which will have to wait a couple of months!)


Love all of them!! I was also looking at the Karlotta sandals yesterday! Lovely!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Love all of them!! I was also looking at the Karlotta sandals yesterday! Lovely!



*Kat*, where did you see the Karlotta sandals? Haven't seen them anywhere! Just asked my SA to look for them for me. 

NM, just found them online.


----------



## rosewang924

love your sandals, do they run narrow?  thanks.



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2862611
> View attachment 2862612
> View attachment 2862613
> 
> 
> My purchases yesterday
> Aux Portes du Palais GM shawl in 06
> Brandebourgs GM shawl in 08
> Karlotta sandals (which will have to wait a couple of months!)


----------



## periogirl28

rosewang924 said:


> love your sandals, do they run narrow?  thanks.



No actually I think they are quite wide. Wider than I need!


----------



## khungvnlady

Santa came late this year. So happy!!
K25 Juane poussin in swift leather!


----------



## Dorian J.

cr1stalangel said:


> It's a mens shawl 140 wool and silk, called Naoussa.
> Very nice buy Dorian, enjoy it!



Thank you, cr1stalangel!


----------



## Zookzik

Picked this scarf last night.


----------



## panthere55

I went a little clic clac crazy. Wanted to get some of these for a while but since price increase coming I decided to pull trigger  not planning to wear them at the same time either just for pic


----------



## Buckeyemommy

panthere55 said:


> I went a little clic clac crazy. Wanted to get some of these for a while but since price increase coming I decided to pull trigger  not planning to wear them at the same time either just for pic




Love clic clacs. Very pretty!


----------



## hopingoneday

Weenie said:


> Got this baby last month, Blue electric Epsom B30 in ghw
> Love it!!
> View attachment 2861008




Gasp!  That COLOR!!!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## panthere55

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2862611
> View attachment 2862612
> View attachment 2862613
> 
> 
> My purchases yesterday
> Aux Portes du Palais GM shawl in 06
> Brandebourgs GM shawl in 08
> Karlotta sandals (which will have to wait a couple of months!)


 


khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 2863181
> 
> Santa came late this year. So happy!!
> K25 Juane poussin in swift leather!


 


Zookzik said:


> Picked this scarf last night.
> View attachment 2863221




Beautiful purchases ladies!!!! 



Buckeyemommy said:


> Love clic clacs. Very pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## surfchick

HGT said:


> Got this before the price increase, I am framing it!  I am afraid the framing cost more than the scarf.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have three CWs of this scarf and plan to frame them all! Great choice!



Great minds think alike!  All of my 70's and 90's were bought for the sole purpose of being art on my walls.  Excuse the terrible picture and the plastic container. I got my scarves back from the framer right as I was moving into the new house. (the framing cost as much as the scarf)


----------



## surfchick

Chloesam said:


> Wow!  Stunning Blue saphir B!  And the BBK with guilloche!  I just got the BBB 35 guilloche, I think I need your wallet. -  !!!



I have a BBK 32! We need to do a BBK's and B's borrow!  You can borrow my BBK wallet to go with your BBB then I'll borrow the BBB to go with my BBK wallet!


----------



## surfchick

Chloesam said:


> Wow!  Stunning Blue saphir B!  And the BBK with guilloche!  I just got the BBB 35 guilloche, I think I need your wallet. -  !!!





panthere55 said:


> I went a little clic clac crazy. Wanted to get some of these for a while but since price increase coming I decided to pull trigger  not planning to wear them at the same time either just for pic



NICE! Great colors!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

surfchick said:


> Great minds think alike!  All of my 70's and 90's were bought for the sole purpose of being art on my walls.  Excuse the terrible picture and the plastic container. I got my scarves back from the framer right as I was moving into the new house. (the framing cost as much as the scarf)
> View attachment 2863329


this is WOW


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2862611
> View attachment 2862612
> View attachment 2862613
> 
> 
> My purchases yesterday
> Aux Portes du Palais GM shawl in 06
> Brandebourgs GM shawl in 08
> Karlotta sandals (which will have to wait a couple of months!)



Great purchases, but I especially love those sandals!


----------



## klynneann

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 2863181
> 
> Santa came late this year. So happy!!
> K25 Juane poussin in swift leather!



That is lovely!!  I would really like to get a Kelly in swift leather one day...


----------



## klynneann

surfchick said:


> Great minds think alike!  All of my 70's and 90's were bought for the sole purpose of being art on my walls.  Excuse the terrible picture and the plastic container. I got my scarves back from the framer right as I was moving into the new house. (the framing cost as much as the scarf)
> View attachment 2863329



So cool.  Would love to see them on your wall once you have them up.


----------



## klynneann

I was a good girl and waited until January, as I said to myself I would, but I finally got Tapis Persans in the cw I was coveting! (sorry a couple photos are a little blurry!)


----------



## HGT

surfchick said:


> Great minds think alike!  All of my 70's and 90's were bought for the sole purpose of being art on my walls.  Excuse the terrible picture and the plastic container. I got my scarves back from the framer right as I was moving into the new house. (the framing cost as much as the scarf)
> View attachment 2863329




Thanks for the picture! That gave me a good idea how the scarf is going to look after framed!


----------



## Kreverest

Mini h heure watch  perfect for my small frame


----------



## panthere55

klynneann said:


> I was a good girl and waited until January, as I said to myself I would, but I finally got Tapis Persans in the cw I was coveting! (sorry a couple photos are a little blurry!)




Congratulations!!!!



surfchick said:


> Great minds think alike!  All of my 70's and 90's were bought for the sole purpose of being art on my walls.  Excuse the terrible picture and the plastic container. I got my scarves back from the framer right as I was moving into the new house. (the framing cost as much as the scarf)
> View attachment 2863329




Awesome!! I totally should do this too...


----------



## Kitty S.

klynneann said:


> I was a good girl and waited until January, as I said to myself I would, but I finally got Tapis Persans in the cw I was coveting! (sorry a couple photos are a little blurry!)




Very nice CW! Which one is it? Congrats!


----------



## chicinthecity777

surfchick said:


> Great minds think alike!  All of my 70's and 90's were bought for the sole purpose of being art on my walls.  Excuse the terrible picture and the plastic container. I got my scarves back from the framer right as I was moving into the new house. (the framing cost as much as the scarf)
> View attachment 2863329



Your framer is quick!!! It looks great!


----------



## klynneann

Kitty S. said:


> Very nice CW! Which one is it? Congrats!



Thank you, Kitty - it's cw 11.


----------



## klynneann

panthere55 said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> .



Thank you, panthere!


----------



## trishaluvslv

I finally got new business cards made...and they deserved something pretty to house them .lol....so I finally got my calvi in anemone. ..I'm not normally a pink or purple girl...but this color may have swayed me.....live the small leather items on h.com usa since I'm not near a boutique...I can get my leather fix in small doses


----------



## Nahreen

trishaluvslv said:


> I finally got new business cards made...and they deserved something pretty to house them .lol....so I finally got my calvi in anemone. ..I'm not normally a pink or purple girl...but this color may have swayed me.....live the small leather items on h.com usa since I'm not near a boutique...I can get my leather fix in small doses



Lovely colour on your card case.


----------



## **Chanel**

klynneann said:


> I was a good girl and waited until January, as I said to myself I would, but I finally got Tapis Persans in the cw I was coveting! (sorry a couple photos are a little blurry!)



Great choice, it looks beautiful on you, *klynneann*! Congratulations and enjoy !


----------



## **Chanel**

trishaluvslv said:


> I finally got new business cards made...and they deserved something pretty to house them .lol....so I finally got my calvi in anemone. ..I'm not normally a pink or purple girl...but this color may have swayed me.....live the small leather items on h.com usa since I'm not near a boutique...I can get my leather fix in small doses



Anemone is beautiful! Congratulations on your new Calvi, *trishaluvslv*!


----------



## trishaluvslv

HGT said:


> Thanks for the picture! That gave me a good idea how the scarf is going to look after framed!



I think I'm really going to have to do this! Gorgeous


----------



## c18027

Kitty S. said:


> This is nice! What is the name of the scarf? What size is it?


It's called "Naoussa."  Another hidden gem from the Men's department!

http://usa.hermes.com/man/tie-free/scarves-140-for-men/naoussa/configurable-product-h552950t.html


----------



## surfchick

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Your framer is quick!!! It looks great!


 
I think I dropped all 5 scraves off mid-Setpember and got them back right before I was about to leave mid-November.  Not too bad. I couldn't wait to get them back. She did a great job on all of them!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

trishaluvslv said:


> I finally got new business cards made...and they deserved something pretty to house them .lol....so I finally got my calvi in anemone. ..I'm not normally a pink or purple girl...but this color may have swayed me.....live the small leather items on h.com usa since I'm not near a boutique...I can get my leather fix in small doses



Love this calvi in anemone, *trishaluvslv*!


----------



## HfromT

klynneann said:


> I was a good girl and waited until January, as I said to myself I would, but I finally got Tapis Persans in the cw I was coveting! (sorry a couple photos are a little blurry!)



Amazing on you, klynneann!! And perfect with your cream sweater. I have the same cw and was also wearing it today.


----------



## poohbag

My first H bag!


----------



## marwaaa

poohbag said:


> My first H bag!




Congrats poohbag!


----------



## rosewang924

thank you.



periogirl28 said:


> No actually I think they are quite wide. Wider than I need!


----------



## rosewang924

love your bag, is this the new strap for evelyne?



poohbag said:


> My first H bag!


----------



## Birdonce

klynneann said:


> I was a good girl and waited until January, as I said to myself I would, but I finally got Tapis Persans in the cw I was coveting! (sorry a couple photos are a little blurry!)


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

klynneann said:


> I was a good girl and waited until January, as I said to myself I would, but I finally got Tapis Persans in the cw I was coveting! (sorry a couple photos are a little blurry!)



Congrats !! It is worth the wait.  Beautiful CW.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

panthere55 said:


> I went a little clic clac crazy. Wanted to get some of these for a while but since price increase coming I decided to pull trigger  not planning to wear them at the same time either just for pic



Why pay another couple of hundreds more if you can get it now ?  Good selection !!


----------



## Lovehermes89

poohbag said:


> My first H bag!



Congratulation!! Is this the new model for the strap?


----------



## poohbag

marwaaa said:


> Congrats poohbag!



Thanks marwaaa! 



rosewang924 said:


> love your bag, is this the new strap for evelyne?





Lovehermes89 said:


> Congratulation!! Is this the new model for the strap?



Thank you rosewang924 and Lovehermes89! I'm a newbie so I don't know much about this amazone strap.  All the other Evies at the boutique have the same color coordinating straps and this one stood out and stole my heart right away!


----------



## klynneann

trishaluvslv said:


> I finally got new business cards made...and they deserved something pretty to house them .lol....so I finally got my calvi in anemone. ..I'm not normally a pink or purple girl...but this color may have swayed me.....live the small leather items on h.com usa since I'm not near a boutique...I can get my leather fix in small doses



So pretty!  I've been waiting for one to come into my store in malachite or bleu electrique.


----------



## klynneann

**Chanel** said:


> Great choice, it looks beautiful on you, *klynneann*! Congratulations and enjoy !



Thank you so much, Chanel!



HfromT said:


> Amazing on you, klynneann!! And perfect with your cream sweater. I have the same cw and was also wearing it today.



Thank you, HfromT!!  Happy to be twins with you!


----------



## klynneann

Birdonce said:


> Looks gorgeous!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! It is worth the wait.  Beautiful CW.



Thanks, Birdonce and chkpfbeliever!  I'm fast developing a scarfie addiction.


----------



## Birdonce

klynneann said:


> Thanks, Birdonce and chkpfbeliever!  I'm fast developing a scarfie addiction.


Welcome to the club 
Incidentally, I just picked up my malachite calvi, but it was an H.com order. Those are so hard to come by.


----------



## ForeverInPink

poohbag said:


> My first H bag!




I love this bag, I've never seen a strap like that before on an Evie, it's gorgeous, congrats!!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

klynneann said:


> Thank you, Kitty - it's cw 11.




Thanks&#65281;


----------



## Kitty S.

trishaluvslv said:


> I finally got new business cards made...and they deserved something pretty to house them .lol....so I finally got my calvi in anemone. ..I'm not normally a pink or purple girl...but this color may have swayed me.....live the small leather items on h.com usa since I'm not near a boutique...I can get my leather fix in small doses




Love calvi! Great choice. Congrats!


----------



## trishaluvslv

klynneann said:


> So pretty!  I've been waiting for one to come into my store in malachite or bleu electrique.



i've seen BE epsom calvi on h.com/usa...but not in chevre....just not a fan of epsom for slg's    i have seen blue izmir and turquoise chevre.....hope you find yours....love the calvi!


----------



## atomic110

3 picks from H store yesterday...
- Collier de Chien buckle, silver and palladium plated belt set
- Brides et Gris-Gris Scarf
- Twilly
Price has gone up, sob sob...
media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/53/4c/59/534c59034d9b666af2837ca2094d347c.jpg


----------



## looking4kelly

poohbag said:


> Thanks marwaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you rosewang924 and Lovehermes89! I'm a newbie so I don't know much about this amazone strap.  All the other Evies at the boutique have the same color coordinating straps and this one stood out and stole my heart right away!



Wonderful!!!!


----------



## tannfran

poohbag said:


> My first H bag!




Gorgeous.  Love the strap.  Congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

klynneann said:


> I was a good girl and waited until January, as I said to myself I would, but I finally got Tapis Persans in the cw I was coveting! (sorry a couple photos are a little blurry!)



I love this CW!  I am going to my H boutique on Tuesday and will look for this. Thanks for posting! Excellent choice, it looks very nice on you!


----------



## Chloesam

poohbag said:


> My first H bag!



I tried this bag on in Selfridges in London while on vacation. It really is a lovely bag with a great pop of color with the strap. What a fun bag! Congrats!  I wonder if they are doing this in any other CW's?


----------



## jyyanks

poohbag said:


> My first H bag!




Beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## klynneann

Birdonce said:


> Welcome to the club
> Incidentally, I just picked up my malachite calvi, but it was an H.com order. Those are so hard to come by.



I saw it online - knew I should have picked it up then, but I wanted to try to get it through the store.    If I see it again before the price increase, I'm just going to grab it!  Congrats to you though!!


----------



## klynneann

trishaluvslv said:


> i've seen BE epsom calvi on h.com/usa...but not in chevre....just not a fan of epsom for slg's    i have seen blue izmir and turquoise chevre.....hope you find yours....love the calvi!



I don't mind epsom since I'm pretty hard on my things and feel like the epsom will hold up a little better.  I will definitely keep checking the website.  So glad you love yours, I've heard great things about it!!



Chloesam said:


> I love this CW!  I am going to my H boutique on Tuesday and will look for this. Thanks for posting! Excellent choice, it looks very nice on you!



Thank you, Chloesam!


----------



## caroline_

HGT said:


> Got this before the price increase, I am framing it!  I am afraid the framing cost more than the scarf.




Love your scarf! &#128525; I had one of my scarfs framed and it did cost more than the scarf, but it was so worth it! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

chkpfbeliever said:


> Why pay another couple of hundreds more if you can get it now ?  Good selection !!




My type of logic hahaha! Thank you!



Buckeyemommy said:


> Love clic clacs. Very pretty!




Thank you so much!


----------



## panthere55

trishaluvslv said:


> I finally got new business cards made...and they deserved something pretty to house them .lol....so I finally got my calvi in anemone. ..I'm not normally a pink or purple girl...but this color may have swayed me.....live the small leather items on h.com usa since I'm not near a boutique...I can get my leather fix in small doses




Love that color! It's perfect! 



poohbag said:


> My first H bag!




Congratulations! I love the strap!


----------



## Birdonce

I felt a little guilty but my SA didn't seem too peeved. He had mentioned how hard it has been to get his own calvi! Mine is Epsom - I prefer chèvre but it does make it very lightweight and sturdy


----------



## doves75

I got this for my birthday from my lovely SA. She knows me well. I did not even ask for it and she just bring this cute little guy for me.




In action with CDC Birkin 




Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## honhon

doves75 said:


> I got this for my birthday from my lovely SA. She knows me well. I did not even ask for it and she just bring this cute little guy for me.
> View attachment 2865427
> View attachment 2865428
> 
> 
> In action with CDC Birkin
> 
> View attachment 2865429
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


CDC Birkin in size 35cm, or is it even 40cm?! Is it still possible? WOW!


----------



## doves75

honhon said:


> CDC Birkin in size 35cm, or is it even 40cm?! Is it still possible? WOW!




Hi honhon...H does not make B or K in chèvre anymore pass size 30 or 32, I think. This bag is size 40 and she is 10 yo. &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*doves*, my friend, am I seeing this correctly? Your SA gave you a rodeo charm for your B-day? What a great gift ~ Happy Birthday and I think that I'm going to faint!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *doves*, my friend, am I seeing this correctly? Your SA gave you a rodeo charm for your B-day? What a great gift ~ Happy Birthday and I think that I'm going to faint!




Oh sorry...if I confused you...it's a "gift" &#128521;&#128521; Vigee. My wallet was wide open, when I saw this cute lagoon rodeo. &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## honhon

doves75 said:


> Hi honhon...H does not make B or K in chèvre anymore pass size 30 or 32, I think. This bag is size 40 and she is 10 yo. &#128522;&#128522;


yes, i thought so. you are so so lucky to get this beauty a decade ago, when we still had those wonderful goats.


----------



## panthere55

doves75 said:


> I got this for my birthday from my lovely SA. She knows me well. I did not even ask for it and she just bring this cute little guy for me.
> View attachment 2865427
> View attachment 2865428
> 
> 
> In action with CDC Birkin
> 
> View attachment 2865429
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Awwwww hes perfect! Happy birthday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Oh sorry...if I confused you...it's a "gift" &#128521;&#128521; Vigee. My wallet was wide open, when I saw this cute lagoon rodeo. &#128514;&#128514;



*doves,* got it and your SA is still one of the best!


----------



## kkkittyyy

First bag of 2015
Bolide 31 in colvert 
&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## poohbag

ForeverInPink said:


> I love this bag, I've never seen a strap like that before on an Evie, it's gorgeous, congrats!!!!



Thanks! That strap caught my eye right away!



looking4kelly said:


> Wonderful!!!!



Thank you!



tannfran said:


> Gorgeous.  Love the strap.  Congrats!



Thanks very much! 



Chloesam said:


> I tried this bag on in Selfridges in London while on vacation. It really is a lovely bag with a great pop of color with the strap. What a fun bag! Congrats!  I wonder if they are doing this in any other CW's?



Yes it's a fun little bag isn't it! I wonder about other CWs too but I was determined to walk out of the boutique with a bag that day so I just picked this and went with it! 



jyyanks said:


> Beautiful. Love the color.



Thank you jyyanks!



panthere55 said:


> Love that color! It's perfect!
> 
> Congratulations! I love the strap!



Thanks panthere55! So happy to hear you like it too!


----------



## poohbag

kkkittyyy said:


> First bag of 2015
> Bolide 31 in colvert
> &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
> View attachment 2865719



Wow it's gorgeous!


----------



## jyyanks

doves75 said:


> I got this for my birthday from my lovely SA. She knows me well. I did not even ask for it and she just bring this cute little guy for me.
> View attachment 2865427
> View attachment 2865428
> 
> 
> In action with CDC Birkin
> 
> View attachment 2865429
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Happy Birthday dear Doves75!!!!!  What a lovely SA you have - the blue Rodeo is so cute!!  Looks great on your B! Congrats!!!


----------



## jyyanks

kkkittyyy said:


> First bag of 2015
> Bolide 31 in colvert
> &#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;&#55357;&#56473;
> View attachment 2865719



I love the Bolide!!! It looks wonderful in this color. Congrats!!!!


----------



## jyyanks

Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!


----------



## Kitty S.

jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!




You got the boots you were longing for! 
They are nice to look at but didn't suit me either. Hard to get in and out and need a bit more heels like the Land. Wish H would make a combo boots of Land and Jump &#128533;
Would getting a next size up help you?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!



You got them!!!!!!!! 

However, if they're really not comfortable, you probably shouldn't keep them.  You can't be sure they'll feel any better once broken in.


----------



## Suncatcher

jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!



JY - they are soooo gorgeous but if they hurt your feet then that would be a no-no in my books!!!  You won't wear them if they are not comfy! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!



Awww, you finally bought them, *jyyanks* and they hurt your feet? Huge bummer but back they go, right? I have spent a small fortune on heels that I don't wear and wish that I had returned all of them! Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## doves75

kkkittyyy said:


> First bag of 2015
> Bolide 31 in colvert
> &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
> View attachment 2865719




Wow...I love the color!! Enjoy your 1st bag of the year and many more to come &#128077;&#128077;



jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!




It looks nice jyyanks....but if it hurt your feet and you will never use it then there's no use keeping them. But I heard somebody say that it'll stretch after you wear them a few times. &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!



They ARE pretty to look at but look at  them on someone else's feet!!!!


----------



## doves75

panthere55 said:


> Awwwww hes perfect! Happy birthday!







jyyanks said:


> Happy Birthday dear Doves75!!!!!  What a lovely SA you have - the blue Rodeo is so cute!!  Looks great on your B! Congrats!!!




Thank you panthere55 and jyyanks &#128077;&#10084;&#65039;&#128077;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310



Wahoooooooooo! That's the best reason for being broke I've seen all year!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Leah

jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!



Gorgeous!!! Which part hurts jyyanks? Unfortunately if they do hurt too much, best to return them.


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> I got this for my birthday from my lovely SA. She knows me well. I did not even ask for it and she just bring this cute little guy for me.
> View attachment 2865427
> View attachment 2865428
> 
> 
> In action with CDC Birkin
> 
> View attachment 2865429
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




I got the same as your rodeo but my is pm &#128522;


----------



## buffalogal

jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!


Gorgeous! But in my moderately old age I have learned that shoes that hurt are a non-starter! I have several pairs of ill-fitting, fairly expensive shoes I wish I could return for something more wearable.


----------



## Birdonce

surfchick said:


> My SA had a few surprises for me on January 3rd!  What a way to start off the new year! (broke!)
> 
> Black Box Guilloche Kelly wallet
> View attachment 2861311
> 
> 
> In the last few years my store didn't get a lot of B30's.  All of a sudden it's raining B30's!  My SA was saying the new "it" for the store size is the B30. I had a choice between the blue saphir, black, and raisin. She said "Get the bleu saphir don't get the black you can get that one later!" So of course I had to get the bleu saphir.
> 
> B30 Clemence Bleu Saphir PHW
> View attachment 2861310



That B is amazing. You made the right call!


----------



## dessert1st

jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!




Those boots are beautiful for sure but I'm sorry they're not the most comfortable.  It's a lot of money for something you may not be happy with and get tons of use out of.  Have you considered the "Her" boot which is kinda similar but the leather is a softer leather and the hardware is the Rivale/CDC one instead of the Kelly hardware.  

Good luck, it's a lot to consider.


----------



## etoupebirkin

jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!


I agree with the others, I would return them if they hurt. Have you thought about the etoupe swift? I bet those boots would be more forgiving than box.


----------



## surfchick

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wahoooooooooo! That's the best reason for being broke I've seen all year!!!! Congrats!





Birdonce said:


> That B is amazing. You made the right call!



Than you! It is a great way to start off the new year that's for sure!


----------



## flowerboy

Return, going thru torture with a pair of  non hermes right now---blisters on feet and all not fun.


----------



## Leah

kkkittyyy - Love your new bolide, am sure you will get sooo much use out of this beautiful classic bag.

Surfchick - Gorgeous new buy, great way to usher in a new year!! I LOVE blue saphir!! I keep saying it over and over again, Hermes makes the BEST BLUES 

And yeah it's raining birkins in my boutiques as well. Wish it was raining Constances instead LOL


----------



## Falnangel

Bought all three in one day! 100% in love!


----------



## doves75

Falnangel said:


> Bought all three in one day! 100% in love!




What a lucky day Falnangel!! Congrats!! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## panthere55

Falnangel said:


> Bought all three in one day! 100% in love!



All wonderful purchases! Congrats!!!


----------



## aynrand

Picked up a few things over the weekend and was glad to beat the price increase.


----------



## OhManolo

doves75 said:


> I got this for my birthday from my lovely SA. She knows me well. I did not even ask for it and she just bring this cute little guy for me.
> View attachment 2865427
> View attachment 2865428
> 
> 
> In action with CDC Birkin
> 
> View attachment 2865429
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



How lovely! Happy birthday -- what a nice SA you have!


----------



## OhManolo

kkkittyyy said:


> First bag of 2015
> Bolide 31 in colvert
> &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
> View attachment 2865719



Love the Bolide! Beautiful rendition in this color!


----------



## OhManolo

jyyanks said:


> Here's my last purchase.  Debating on whether to keep them as they hurt my feet but they sure are nice to look at!



Beautiful jumping boots and I had a similar experience too recently. I am petite but couldn't even get the etoupe ones in swift to work comfortably because the top was hitting an awkward area on the back of my knee. I love them so much but I am convinced that it's the cut and not us! My SA agrees with me on this. Try them on a carpeted area for a bit and decide. GL!


----------



## OhManolo

Falnangel said:


> Bought all three in one day! 100% in love!



Wonderful purchases -- I love the colors! Love the blue and green!


----------



## fromparis

I've been very lucky @ H sales today...
 For home : 3 plaids/blankets and 3 pillows (only 1 in this pic)


----------



## fromparis

But also flats and an embroidered silk dress/tunic : the work on this one is absolutely amazing


----------



## fromparis

but also hats and a gorgeous "boîte à carrés" en marqueterie de paille


----------



## MASEML

Fromparis, you made out like a bandit. Love everything, esp the scarves!


----------



## doves75

fromparis said:


> I've been very Lucky @ H sales today...
> For home : 3 plaids and 3 pillows (only 2 in this pic)







fromparis said:


> But also flats and an embroidered silk dress/tunic : the work on this one is absolutely amazing




Wow...you are so lucky to be able to have H sale!! I'd love to go someday. All your purchases are excellent!! Esp Love the scarfs and the silk dress. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## fromparis

And to relax @ pool, 3 lovely tunics  !


----------



## doves75

aynrand said:


> Picked up a few things over the weekend and was glad to beat the price increase.




Glad you beat the price increase. Even an increase of 5-10% for jewelry is good amount of money. Congrats on big saving and lovely &#128142;&#128142; bracelet. 



OhManolo said:


> How lovely! Happy birthday -- what a nice SA you have!




Thank you OhManolo!! I'm so lucky to have her. She reminds me of my mom   &#128522;&#128522;.


----------



## atomic110

fromparis said:


> I've been very Lucky @ H sales today...
> For home : 3 plaids and 3 pillows (only 2 in this pic)



That's nice, lucky u! How I wish I can be there too....


----------



## fromparis

MASEML said:


> Fromparis, you made out like a bandit. Love everything, esp the scarves!


 
Thank you MASEML...scarves ??? Red and Purple are plaids / blankets  !


----------



## fromparis

doves75 said:


> Wow...you are so lucky to be able to have H sale!! I'd love to go someday. All your purchases are excellent!! Esp Love the scarfs and the silk dress. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


 
Thank you doves75, but no scarf for me today, those 2 are Altaï cashmere light blankets  !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fromparis said:


> But also flats and an embroidered silk dress/tunic : the work on this one is absolutely amazing



*fromparis*, you did make out like a bandito at this sale! Major congrats on all your WONDERFUL purchases ~ love every single item.


----------



## Birdonce

Love the beautiful box and the Phoenix tunic!


----------



## fromparis

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *fromparis*, you did make out like a bandito at this sale! Major congrats on all your WONDERFUL purchases ~ love every single item.


Merci VigeeLeBrun, I love the image of bandito @ Hermès lol  !


----------



## fromparis

Birdonce said:


> Love the beautiful box and the Phoenix tunic!



Thank You Birdonce, the box retail price was 3400 ouch...I can't believe it's on m'y coffee table now  !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fromparis said:


> Merci VigeeLeBrun, I love the image of bandito @ Hermès lol  !



A very well-dressed bandito, *fromparis*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

fromparis said:


> I've been very Lucky @ H sales today...
> For home : 3 plaids/blankets and 3 pillows (only 2 in this pic)





fromparis said:


> And to relax @ pool, 3 lovely tunics  !



Love your haul! I wish I was there now... The box is exquisite too!


----------



## fromparis

Thank you Xiangxiang : it's the first time I come back with so many finds...with H sales you never know ...


@ VigéeLeBrun (love this painter btw : wonderful mother/daughter portraits ), I wasn't very well dress this morning, I was on duty : a light black dress to be able to try everything without waiting in line for "cabine d'essayage" (fitting room ??)...so maybe not a bandito, but a ninja  ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fromparis said:


> Thank you Xiangxiang : it's the first time I come back with so many finds...with H sales you never know ...
> 
> 
> @ VigéeLeBrun (love this painter btw : wonderful mother/daughter portraits ), I wasn't very well dress this morning, I was on duty : a light black dress to be able to try everything without waiting in line for "cabine d'essayage" (fitting room ??)...so maybe not a bandito, but a ninja  ...



Thanks, *fromparis*! Haha, you know of this extraordinary French painter. VigeeLeBrun is my favorite portrait artist and it was so unusual for a woman to gain prominence in the arts during that time. 

A light black dress is the perfect outfit to wear to an H sale ~ very smart of you.

Now back to topic, promise!!


----------



## Dorian J.

Bought a close to brand new Sac à Dépêches on eBay today, in Noir Vache Trekking, which I have never seen before:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251799384409?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Bababebi gave the opinion that it is authentic, so feeling pretty good.  First purchase of Hermes on eBay, though, so still a bit nervous.  But seller is happy to accept returns and will include his purchase receipt.  The bag is only about a year old, and the seller's explanation about why he is getting rid of it--it is too big for him--makes some sense.  He says he prefers the smaller Berluti, which he has included in his photos as a size comparison.

I'll post pics when I receive the bag.  Hope everyone is having a great day!

~Justin


----------



## Hed Kandi

fromparis said:


> But also flats and an embroidered silk dress/tunic : the work on this one is absolutely amazing



Congrats! Looks like you're all sorted for summer. The quadrige is pretty


----------



## Hermes Only

fromparis said:


> I've been very lucky @ H sales today...
> For home : 3 plaids/blankets and 3 pillows (only 1 in this pic)





fromparis said:


> But also flats and an embroidered silk dress/tunic : the work on this one is absolutely amazing





fromparis said:


> but also hats and a gorgeous "boîte à carrés" en marqueterie de paille





fromparis said:


> And to relax @ pool, 3 lovely tunics  !


 
WOW.. Congrats. These are ALL FABULOUS purchases..!!


----------



## fromparis

Hermes Only said:


> WOW.. Congrats. These are ALL FABULOUS purchases..!!



Thank you W  !
Sorry for my silence I'm not good for letters/mail following !
I'll be so happy to see you again here in Paris  !


----------



## fromparis

Hed Kandi said:


> Congrats! Looks like you're all sorted for summer. The quadrige is pretty


Merci Hed Kandi I am indeed...too bad it's freezing here right now  !


----------



## doves75

fromparis said:


> Thank you doves75, but no scarf for me today, those 2 are Altaï cashmere light blankets  !




Ooops sorry.. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;.  Hats, box and the Phoenix tunic ... What a great turnout from the H sale. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## jyyanks

Leah said:


> Gorgeous!!! Which part hurts jyyanks? Unfortunately if they do hurt too much, best to return them.





buffalogal said:


> Gorgeous! But in my moderately old age I have learned that shoes that hurt are a non-starter! I have several pairs of ill-fitting, fairly expensive shoes I wish I could return for something more wearable.





dessert1st said:


> Those boots are beautiful for sure but I'm sorry they're not the most comfortable.  It's a lot of money for something you may not be happy with and get tons of use out of.  Have you considered the "Her" boot which is kinda similar but the leather is a softer leather and the hardware is the Rivale/CDC one instead of the Kelly hardware.
> 
> Good luck, it's a lot to consider.





etoupebirkin said:


> I agree with the others, I would return them if they hurt. Have you thought about the etoupe swift? I bet those boots would be more forgiving than box.





flowerboy said:


> Return, going thru torture with a pair of  non hermes right now---blisters on feet and all not fun.



Thank you all for the compliments and the sage advice.  I'm wondering if I need to go up a size in the box or go with the swift for a more comfortable feel.  I ordered them online so was not able to try them on.  I may exchange for 1 size up and see how it feels. If that still doesn't work, back they go.  Crossing my fingers!


----------



## spylove22

fromparis said:


> And to relax @ pool, 3 lovely tunics  !



Oh my!! You got some amazing things there!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!


----------



## doves75

Dorian J. said:


> Bought a close to brand new Sac à Dépêches on eBay today, in Noir Vache Trekking, which I have never seen before:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251799384409?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Bababebi gave the opinion that it is authentic, so feeling pretty good.  First purchase of Hermes on eBay, though, so still a bit nervous.  But seller is happy to accept returns and will include his purchase receipt.  The bag is only about a year old, and the seller's explanation about why he is getting rid of it--it is too big for him--makes some sense.  He says he prefers the smaller Berluti, which he has included in his photos as a size comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics when I receive the bag.  Hope everyone is having a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Justin




What a Great purchase Dorian!! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## jyyanks

Kitty S. said:


> You got the boots you were longing for!
> They are nice to look at but didn't suit me either. Hard to get in and out and need a bit more heels like the Land. Wish H would make a combo boots of Land and Jump &#128533;
> Would getting a next size up help you?





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> You got them!!!!!!!!
> 
> However, if they're really not comfortable, you probably shouldn't keep them.  You can't be sure they'll feel any better once broken in.





MrsJDS said:


> JY - they are soooo gorgeous but if they hurt your feet then that would be a no-no in my books!!!  You won't wear them if they are not comfy! Let us know what you decide!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Awww, you finally bought them, *jyyanks* and they hurt your feet? Huge bummer but back they go, right? I have spent a small fortune on heels that I don't wear and wish that I had returned all of them! Let us know what you decide to do!





Israeli_Flava said:


> They ARE pretty to look at but look at  them on someone else's feet!!!!



Thank you all for the support, kindness and advice.   I agree with Kitty on the Land/Jumping combo!  I've been longing for these boots so am disappointed that they don't work. Since I ordered online, I'm going to exchange for 1 size up and if the larger size still don't feel right, I will return and buy another H goodie to compensate


----------



## Hermes Only

fromparis said:


> Thank you W  !
> Sorry for my silence I'm not good for letters/mail following !
> I'll be so happy to see you again here in Paris  !



You're Welcome My Friend.. It's always wonderful to see you. I Miss Paris so much and will definitely come back possibly next year (Our vacation are already planned this year..).. You are always soo Chic.. Looking forward to see you eventually.. In the meantime.. Congrats again on your AMAZING H Finds...!!!


----------



## jyyanks

Falnangel said:


> Bought all three in one day! 100% in love!



You have great taste - my heart skips a beat just looking at this picture.  Eveything is gorgeous -- Congrats!!!!



aynrand said:


> Picked up a few things over the weekend and was glad to beat the price increase.



Beautiful bracelets and definitely glad you were able to sneak them in before the increase. Lovely.



fromparis said:


> And to relax @ pool, 3 lovely tunics  !



What a haul!!!!  Everything from the house ware to the hats is amazing.  You must have had so much fun picking out everything. Congrats!


----------



## MASEML

fromparis said:


> Thank you MASEML...scarves ??? Red and Purple are plaids / blankets  !



Oops! I love them! I've had scarves on my mind and bought the monogrammed burberry blanket a few months ago...I love anything warm. Congrats!!


----------



## Dorian J.

doves75 said:


> What a Great purchase Dorian!! &#128077;&#128077;



Thank you, doves75!


----------



## Nikonina

Tried to beat the price increase, bought a TPM Garden Party in Blue de Prusse and 70 silk scarf Caleche Elastuque


----------



## elleestbelle

Went to H in Charlotte today and came home with a couple goodies. 



Got a twilly so that miss Kelly can get dressed up from time to time 



And this gorgeous scarf! I love the whimsical zebra Pegasus and the scrumptious colors! Cannot wait to wear this!



These are my first silk pieces and I'm thrilled about them!


----------



## Dorian J.

elleestbelle said:


> Went to H in Charlotte today and came home with a couple goodies.
> 
> These are my first silk pieces and I'm thrilled about them!



Beautiful!  Wow!


----------



## elleestbelle

Dorian J. said:


> Beautiful!  Wow!




Thank you!  Already planning what to wear tomorrow so I can wear my new scarf!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

elleestbelle said:


> Went to H in Charlotte today and came home with a couple goodies.
> View attachment 2867236
> 
> 
> Got a twilly so that miss Kelly can get dressed up from time to time
> View attachment 2867237
> 
> 
> And this gorgeous scarf! I love the whimsical zebra Pegasus and the scrumptious colors! Cannot wait to wear this!
> View attachment 2867238
> 
> 
> These are my first silk pieces and I'm thrilled about them!


This is nice! Congrats


----------



## elleestbelle

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is nice! Congrats




Thanks so much! Very excited to wear them both!


----------



## jyyanks

elleestbelle said:


> Went to H in Charlotte today and came home with a couple goodies.
> View attachment 2867236
> 
> 
> Got a twilly so that miss Kelly can get dressed up from time to time
> View attachment 2867237
> 
> 
> And this gorgeous scarf! I love the whimsical zebra Pegasus and the scrumptious colors! Cannot wait to wear this!
> View attachment 2867238
> 
> 
> These are my first silk pieces and I'm thrilled about them!



Love Zebra Pegasus -  it folds so nicely.  This CW is especially beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## joanneminnie

Picked up an Evelyne PM in rouge pivoine before the price increase


----------



## Ladybaga

elleestbelle said:


> Went to H in Charlotte today and came home with a couple goodies.
> View attachment 2867236
> 
> 
> Got a twilly so that miss Kelly can get dressed up from time to time
> View attachment 2867237
> 
> 
> And this gorgeous scarf! I love the whimsical zebra Pegasus and the scrumptious colors! Cannot wait to wear this!
> View attachment 2867238
> 
> 
> These are my first silk pieces and I'm thrilled about them!



Really beautiful pieces!!! I especially love your Zebra Pegasus in those colors! FABULOUS!  Enjoy!


----------



## Unlimit

Clic Clac laque blanc/bleu indigo gm size and Rodeo charm lagon and bleu Izmir mm size.


----------



## MrH

fromparis said:


> I've been very lucky @ H sales today...
> For home : 3 plaids/blankets and 3 pillows (only 1 in this pic)




Hi hope u don't mind tell where is the sale ? It is in Paris U went ? Thanks &#128522;


----------



## MrH

fromparis said:


> But also flats and an embroidered silk dress/tunic : the work on this one is absolutely amazing




Well done &#128522; amazing what u bought &#128522;


----------



## fromparis

MrH said:


> Hi hope u don't mind tell where is the sale ? It is in Paris U went ? Thanks &#128522;



Thank you Ladies for your kind words !

Merci MrH, yes the sale was in Paris at Palais des Congrès, Porte Maillot.


----------



## klynneann

fromparis said:


> I've been very lucky @ H sales today...
> For home : 3 plaids/blankets and 3 pillows (only 1 in this pic)



Those blankets are scrumptious looking - I love the red one especially!


----------



## klynneann

fromparis said:


> But also flats and an embroidered silk dress/tunic : the work on this one is absolutely amazing





fromparis said:


> but also hats and a gorgeous "boîte à carrés" en marqueterie de paille





fromparis said:


> And to relax @ pool, 3 lovely tunics  !



wow, wow, wow - lucky you!  I especially like the tunics.


----------



## castiel

gorgeous kelly bag


----------



## Blairbass

Lovely!


----------



## brandee1002

Needed something for my trip .. Aka good reason to buy Hermes sandals
&#128513;.. Blue atoll meets the beach . Almost went for just black, because I thought these would dirty easily . So far they are they still look new and I think they will last a long time . &#128588;


----------



## jyyanks

brandee1002 said:


> Needed something for my trip .. Aka good reason to buy Hermes sandals
> &#128513;.. Blue atoll meets the beach . Almost went for just black, because I thought these would dirty easily . So far they are they still look new and I think they will last a long time . &#128588;



These are beautiful. So glad you went with Blue atoll as its a gorgeous color!


----------



## brandee1002

jyyanks said:


> These are beautiful. So glad you went with Blue atoll as its a gorgeous color!



Thank you !! I love these babies, they really hold up well . now I want more colors &#128525;


----------



## Birdonce

brandee1002 said:


> Needed something for my trip .. Aka good reason to buy Hermes sandals
> &#128513;.. Blue atoll meets the beach . Almost went for just black, because I thought these would dirty easily . So far they are they still look new and I think they will last a long time . &#128588;



So pretty! I think this may finally be time for me to get shoes. I'm strangely drawn to these enormously simple flats with bands of neutrals that I haven't seen anywhere else but balked at spending $1000 for sandals due to fear of them getting beat up. Your beach experience is reassuring!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

brandee1002 said:


> Needed something for my trip .. Aka good reason to buy Hermes sandals
> &#128513;.. Blue atoll meets the beach . Almost went for just black, because I thought these would dirty easily . So far they are they still look new and I think they will last a long time . &#128588;



So pretty, love these sandals!


----------



## Rami00

brandee1002 said:


> Needed something for my trip .. Aka good reason to buy Hermes sandals
> &#128513;.. Blue atoll meets the beach . Almost went for just black, because I thought these would dirty easily . So far they are they still look new and I think they will last a long time . &#128588;


 
Such a pretty color.


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> Needed something for my trip .. Aka good reason to buy Hermes sandals
> &#128513;.. Blue atoll meets the beach . Almost went for just black, because I thought these would dirty easily . So far they are they still look new and I think they will last a long time . &#128588;


 
they are perfect!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

brandee1002 said:


> Needed something for my trip .. Aka good reason to buy Hermes sandals
> &#128513;.. Blue atoll meets the beach . Almost went for just black, because I thought these would dirty easily . So far they are they still look new and I think they will last a long time . &#128588;


Wow they are beautiful


----------



## Chloesam

aynrand said:


> Picked up a few things over the weekend and was glad to beat the price increase.



Stunning aynrand!  I love it!  I have the matching ring!  Now you are making regret not buying the bracelet too!


----------



## Chloesam

Falnangel said:


> Bought all three in one day! 100% in love!



Love all 3 of your purchases!  Congrats!  What color is the Boldie?  Bleu Paradis?


----------



## aynrand

Chloesam said:


> Stunning aynrand!  I love it!  I have the matching ring!  Now you are making regret not buying the bracelet too!




Thank you!  I first saw it in Rome a few weeks ago and should have bought it then.  I just had to do before it got worse. LOL.


----------



## nit_ang

brandee1002 said:


> Needed something for my trip .. Aka good reason to buy Hermes sandals
> &#128513;.. Blue atoll meets the beach . Almost went for just black, because I thought these would dirty easily . So far they are they still look new and I think they will last a long time . &#128588;



It's very pretty! How lovely


----------



## brandee1002

Birdonce said:


> So pretty! I think this may finally be time for me to get shoes. I'm strangely drawn to these enormously simple flats with bands of neutrals that I haven't seen anywhere else but balked at spending $1000 for sandals due to fear of them getting beat up. Your beach experience is reassuring!



 I've worn them on the beach and all over the resort . They have also gotten wet from the pool, and the salty ocean water. I put them to the test, and they passed 100%. I was afraid of spending this much for "fancy flip flops" , but the style is great. They are pretty comfortable, and made so well I wouldn't hesitate to by another pair. 






VigeeLeBrun said:


> So pretty, love these sandals!




Me 2 . I can see these actually lasting me  more than 1 season. &#128588;






Rami00 said:


> Such a pretty color.




thank you






panthere55 said:


> they are perfect!






I can't wait to see this color on a bag &#128525;&#128525;trouble &#128525;&#128525;




LOUKPEACH said:


> Wow they are beautiful






Thank you &#128536;&#128536;




nit_ang said:


> It's very pretty! How lovely


Thank you ! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## MsHermesAU

speedyraven said:


> Got another first today. Been looking for an H clutch-style bag for ages. Never liked feu that much in bigger bags but in small doses it's so pretty. reminds me of pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 2853802
> 
> View attachment 2853803



Yay! I love your new wallet speedyraven. Feu is exactly like a pumpkin orange- that's the most perfect description


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> I've worn them on the beach and all over the resort . They have also gotten wet from the pool, and the salty ocean water. I put them to the test, and they passed 100%. I was afraid of spending this much for "fancy flip flops" , but the style is great. They are pretty comfortable, and made so well I wouldn't hesitate to by another pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me 2 . I can see these actually lasting me  more than 1 season. &#128588;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see this color on a bag &#128525;&#128525;trouble &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you &#128536;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ! &#128536;&#128536;



Oh I know me toooooo!


----------



## periogirl28

After buying sandals all ready for warmer weather, the temperature drops. Sigh. Got these cashmere lined gloves yesterday and scented them inside with Cuir D'Ange Bolduc ribbon.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2869823
> 
> After buying sandals all ready for warmer weather, the temperature drops. Sigh. Got these cashmere lined gloves yesterday and scented them inside with Cuir D'Ange Bolduc ribbon.



We are cousins! I have them in ultraviolet and the leather is so soft and gorgeous! Enjoy in this cold weather!


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We are cousins! I have them in ultraviolet and the leather is so soft and gorgeous! Enjoy in this cold weather!



Aren't they?!?


----------



## Leah

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2869823
> 
> After buying sandals all ready for warmer weather, the temperature drops. Sigh. Got these cashmere lined gloves yesterday and scented them inside with Cuir D'Ange Bolduc ribbon.



Another beautiful purchase Periogirl28!!



brandee1002 said:


> Needed something for my trip .. Aka good reason to buy Hermes sandals
> &#128513;.. Blue atoll meets the beach . Almost went for just black, because I thought these would dirty easily . So far they are they still look new and I think they will last a long time . &#128588;



VERY pretty - I love the colour!!


----------



## MrH

Pick up my SS15 Mr H shoes today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrH said:


> Pick up my SS15 Mr H shoes today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870090
> View attachment 2870091
> View attachment 2870092




Love the Chaine d'Ancre pattern, *MrH*!


----------



## MrH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love the Chaine d'Ancre pattern, *MrH*!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## crazyforbag

Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday. 
Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!


----------



## Rami00

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!


 


WOW! What a stunner! lucky you. Enjoy in good health.


----------



## rainneday

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Your K is so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## crazyforbag

Thank you Rami00 and rainneday


----------



## **Chanel**

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Your new Kelly is beautiful, *crazyforbag*! Many congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## doves75

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!




What a great start indeed crazyforbag!! The sellier K and the rodeo is a perfect match &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



That is really a great start to be offered such a beauty.  I would love to get a K28 and a rodeo as well.


----------



## arlv8500

surfchick said:


> Great minds think alike!  All of my 70's and 90's were bought for the sole purpose of being art on my walls.  Excuse the terrible picture and the plastic container. I got my scarves back from the framer right as I was moving into the new house. (the framing cost as much as the scarf)
> View attachment 2863329



Same here! Would love to see some of the other scarves that you have framed!


----------



## HGT

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!




Congrats!! It's beautiful!


----------



## agneau88

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Lucky girl! The color combination is very elegant. Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2869823
> 
> After buying sandals all ready for warmer weather, the temperature drops. Sigh. Got these cashmere lined gloves yesterday and scented them inside with Cuir D'Ange Bolduc ribbon.



I have these in black and they are amazing. Congrats!!!!



MrH said:


> Pick up my SS15 Mr H shoes today &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870090
> View attachment 2870091
> View attachment 2870092


]]

Love them both but especially the chaine d' ancre pattern!!


----------



## jyyanks

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Luck indeed!!! Amazing BE kelly and rodeo.  Major congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!




New color on the rodeo! Congrats!


----------



## Ccc1

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!


Beautiful!!! Congrats.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Great K and love the rodeo charm ~ wonderful way to start 2015, *crazyforbag*!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!


So stunning


----------



## ceci

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!




Perfect match! Love the whole look! Congrats!!


----------



## riquita

dooneybaby said:


> Then my SA had a surprise.


Such a beautiful Herbag! I think I want this as my first Hermes. Where did you get it? Do you mind telling me how much?


----------



## trishaluvslv

MrH said:


> Pick up my SS15 Mr H shoes today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870090
> View attachment 2870091
> View attachment 2870092



Omg.....Love these:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eeBags

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!


Congrats! U're super lucky. Have a fantastic 2015 ahead


----------



## dooneybaby

riquita said:


> Such a beautiful Herbag! I think I want this as my first Hermes. Where did you get it? Do you mind telling me how much?


I went to the Virginia store to purchase a scarf a couple of weeks ago and it was by chance that a Herbag was there. The last time I was in the store, I believe in November, my SA had said he hadn't seen one in 2 years.
It's no secret: The Herbag in the smaller size is $2300 (or around that). But remember, there's a Hermes price increase going on right now.

(Oh, and FYI, the bag is a little difficult to get in and out of. And I tend to be a stuffer, which also makes it hard to close. But I liked the look of the bag and got it anyway.)


----------



## eudo

Lizard Medor light blue


----------



## periogirl28

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Ooooo pretty together! Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

eudo said:


> Lizard Medor light blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870829




A stunning clutch with silver hw. Absolutely gorgeous &#128525; Congrats Eudo &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!




This is a lovely combo with the rodeo. A match made in heaven, congrats &#128516;


----------



## nit_ang

dooneybaby said:


> Then my SA had a surprise.



 What is the color of your bag? Is it prune? OMG that is so pretty!



crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



 A perfect bag in an amazing color!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> Lizard Medor light blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870829



WOWZA, my heart's desire! Congrats, *eudo!* Love your lizzie medor.


----------



## eeBags

eudo said:


> Lizard Medor light blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870829


Congrats! Lizard is gorgeous.


----------



## eudo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> WOWZA, my heart's desire! Congrats, *eudo!* Love your lizzie medor.




Thank you! I rushed to buy it as soon as my SA told me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> Thank you! I rushed to buy it as soon as my SA told me.



Good for you and I would have done the SAME, *eudo*! Major congrats, again!


----------



## atomic110

2x Twilly (Mors a Jouets & Bolduc au Carre)+ 1x Maxi twilly (Carre en Carres, Designed by Bali Barret) + Latest Scarf Knotting Card! 


media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/88/d4/db/88d4db55a44ab2ecaa600dfc61e98374.jpg


----------



## atomic110

eudo said:


> Lizard Medor light blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870829




love the colour & the texture of it... simply gorgeous


----------



## Kkho

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!




Faint... Be is my favorite blue and in a sellier plus size 28 is just tdf!


----------



## Hed Kandi

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



So pretty! Congats!


----------



## Chloesam

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Stunning!  Congrats!  Lucky you!  The Rodeo looks perfect!


----------



## Chloesam

eudo said:


> Lizard Medor light blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870829



Stunning!  I am in love!  I really want something in lizard.  I think I like it even more than Croc. Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

MrH said:


> Pick up my SS15 Mr H shoes today &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870090
> View attachment 2870091
> View attachment 2870092



Very cool!


----------



## klynneann

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Lucky indeed - this is gorgeous and the Rodeo charm is perfect!


----------



## periogirl28

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



I watched my SA offer a customer this very bag a few weeks before Christmas and she turned it down because of the GHW. I was rather surprised and I think, so was he!


----------



## Nahreen

eudo said:


> Lizard Medor light blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870829



Beautiful clutch.


----------



## Nahreen

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Lovely blue colour. Congratulations to your K.


----------



## panthere55

eudo said:


> Lizard Medor light blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870829




Special piece indeed. Congratulations!



crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!




Wow very lucky!!! All beautiful!


----------



## riquita

dooneybaby said:


> I went to the Virginia store to purchase a scarf a couple of weeks ago and it was by chance that a Herbag was there. The last time I was in the store, I believe in November, my SA had said he hadn't seen one in 2 years.
> It's no secret: The Herbag in the smaller size is $2300 (or around that). But remember, there's a Hermes price increase going on right now.
> 
> (Oh, and FYI, the bag is a little difficult to get in and out of. And I tend to be a stuffer, which also makes it hard to close. But I liked the look of the bag and got it anyway.)


Thanks dooneybaby! I really appreciate all the information. I've been stalking that bag all over the internet   lately. I can't wait to (someday) see it in person. Thanks again!


----------



## crazyforbag

periogirl28 said:


> I watched my SA offer a customer this very bag a few weeks before Christmas and she turned it down because of the GHW. I was rather surprised and I think, so was he!




I actually preferred GHW, my SA first told me it was PHW and when she took out the box from the storage room, it was GHW and I was debating either the black B30 or it. How could I not take it home since it's the color that I wanted for quiet some time. I told her I can get the black B later haha...






*Thank you everyone for your lovely comments!!* 
I was so excited when my SA said she have a BE. I think I would take anything in this color.


----------



## rosewang924

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Congrats on your new bag with a perfect rodeo to match. What color is the PM rodeo, did you get it?


----------



## joanneminnie

Picked up a silkin long wallet and a rodeo MM today  I really need an H everyday wallet ...


----------



## Salad

Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or


----------



## aynrand

Stunning Birkin 25!  Been seeing more of these offered of late.  Very special!  Congrats to you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Salad said:


> View attachment 2872182
> 
> Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or



Wowza! Stunning candy B25 ~ love how this color pops, *Salad*!!!


----------



## crazyforbag

So cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## atomic110

Salad said:


> View attachment 2872182
> 
> Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or


Superb! lovely colour...  Congrats


----------



## Serva1

Salad said:


> View attachment 2872182
> 
> Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or




Lovely colour, I haven't seen it before and great size &#128516; Is this beauty with phw or ghw?


----------



## jyyanks

Salad said:


> View attachment 2872182
> 
> Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or



Wow!!  Great color - I've never seen this before - its gorgeous!


----------



## SandySummer

M


----------



## Daisu

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!




Such a beautiful bag!!


----------



## marbella8

crazyforbag said:


> Picked up a MM rodeo charm from a nice TPF member last Friday.
> Then Went inside the boutique and look for Lindy. Got offered a B30 but went home all smiling with this BE sellier K28.  Got offered a PM rodeo yesterday. This size look great on K28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870126
> 
> I think my luck is coming back!! A great start for 2015!!



Wow, wow, wow! BE with gold on a K28-Sellier is a perfect combination  congrats and enjoy that bag!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kkho

Salad said:


> View attachment 2872182
> 
> Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or




Always thought that Jaune D'or is the most lovely yellow that H has ever produced! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Salad

Kkho said:


> Always thought that Jaune D'or is the most lovely yellow that H has ever produced! Congrats and enjoy!




Thanks! Jaune d'or is yellow not orange tone ?


----------



## Salad

Serva1 said:


> Lovely colour, I haven't seen it before and great size &#128516; Is this beauty with phw or ghw?




With champagne gold hardware


----------



## HPassion

Salad said:


> View attachment 2872182
> 
> Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or



Its so cute. Is the color in your pic true to life? I saw a calvi in epsom in same color which is much lighter yellow?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Salad said:


> View attachment 2872182
> 
> Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or


So stunning! Congrats


----------



## Kkho

Salad said:


> Thanks! Jaune d'or is yellow not orange tone ?




Isn't the word Jaune yellow in French?


----------



## Salad

HPassion said:


> Its so cute. Is the color in your pic true to life? I saw a calvi in epsom in same color which is much lighter yellow?






The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune


----------



## HPassion

Wow even nicer!


----------



## doves75

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune




OMG!! So beautiful Salad!! Congrats in your B &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;. Love the Graff &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;


----------



## periogirl28

Salad said:


> View attachment 2872182
> 
> Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or



Congrats it's such a sunny, happy bag especially in 25. Glad to see a popular yellow back.


----------



## Leah

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune



Wow, just beautiful!!


----------



## lemarais

WOW!!! I've always loved Jaune D'Or!! And your blue accessories contrast with the yellow so beautifully.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kkho said:


> Isn't the word Jaune yellow in French?



It is.


----------



## tannfran

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune




Wow!   Beautiful.


----------



## MASEML

Love love! Just so beautiful!


----------



## Vitamina H

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune



*Salad*, what a gorgeous explosion of color! I love jaune!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Salad said:


> View attachment 2872182
> 
> Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or


This is just beautiful!!! What a happy color!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Kkho said:


> Isn't the word Jaune yellow in French?


Jaune d'or = golden yellow


----------



## Kitty S.

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune




Lovely! I never thought I'd be drawn to yellow family. Great color! Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Salad said:


> View attachment 2872182
> 
> Candy Birkin 25 in Jaune D'or



Wow! Stunning. Congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune



Ah-mazing !!!!


----------



## jyyanks

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune



Wow - this is stunning. I would have never considered an orange bag but seeing your picture has completely changed my mind.  Congrats again!


----------



## Daisu

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune




This is so beautiful!!!
Love the pairing with blue too!


----------



## ThierryH

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune


Wow! Major congrats! Truly beautiful color combo! Enjoy your new treasure!


----------



## Serva1

Salad said:


> With champagne gold hardware




The hardware is very tastefully picked for this golden beauty &#128155; Thank you for posting reply.


----------



## panthere55

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune



It's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## calexandre

A Petrol lizard Etriviere... inspired by *Monceau's* elegant modeling pics of the other color in which it's available, Ficelle. My first exotic, and I adore it! Now I'm wondering if I can pull off the Ficelle too, or if it would look "dirty" on my pale skin (sadly that's how Etoupe looks on me).


----------



## klynneann

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune



It is stunning.  I love this color yellow!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

calexandre said:


> A Petrol lizard Etriviere... inspired by *Monceau's* elegant modeling pics of the other color in which it's available, Ficelle. My first exotic, and I adore it! Now I'm wondering if I can pull off the Ficelle too, or if it would look "dirty" on my pale skin (sadly that's how Etoupe looks on me).



Love this petrol lizzie Etriviere, *calexandre* and am thinking about becoming your twin. Have a mykonos lizzie CDC PHW that might look great with this petrol lizzie bracelet. In any case, love it and congrats!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune



Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## calexandre

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this petrol lizzie Etriviere, *calexandre* and am thinking about becoming your twin. Have a mykonos lizzie CDC PHW that might look great with this petrol lizzie bracelet. In any case, love it and congrats!



Thank you Vigee!  I'm finding it quite versatile: when buckled tight it has a sharp Deco look that reads a bit dressier and looks good with my engagement ring from the 30s. But on the middle hole, it has more of a relaxed rocker-chic vibe.

I would love to see that Mykonos lizard CDC-- it sounds dreamy. I'm also curious about the color differences with Petrol. My SA was convinced the Etriviere was Mykonos, until he saw the tag for himself.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw


----------



## purselover888

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw



I love it!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

calexandre said:


> Thank you Vigee!  I'm finding it quite versatile: when buckled tight it has a sharp Deco look that reads a bit dressier and looks good with my engagement ring from the 30s. But on the middle hole, it has more of a relaxed rocker-chic vibe.
> 
> I would love to see that Mykonos lizard CDC-- it sounds dreamy. I'm also curious about the color differences with Petrol. My SA was convinced the Etriviere was Mykonos, until he saw the tag for himself.



Good to hear that your SA thought it was Mykonos, so at least Petrol is a close match. Thanks, *calexandre*! 



Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw



Ladybug, your bi-colored B30 is amazing! Major congrats on this beauty.


----------



## Ladybug^^

purselover888 said:


> I love it!!!



Thank you  

Ladybug, your bi-colored B30 is amazing! Major congrats on this beauty. [/QUOTE]

Thanks Babe


----------



## periogirl28

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw




Congrats on your SO!


----------



## Ladybug^^

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your SO!



Thank you girly


----------



## Serva1

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw




A very special combo Ladybug, congrats &#128525;


----------



## Jsusan

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune


I love ur bag especially i'm looking for ur shawl very lovely Color


----------



## Ladybug^^

Serva1 said:


> A very special combo Ladybug, congrats &#128525;



Thank you very much


----------



## jyyanks

calexandre said:


> A Petrol lizard Etriviere... inspired by *Monceau's* elegant modeling pics of the other color in which it's available, Ficelle. My first exotic, and I adore it! Now I'm wondering if I can pull off the Ficelle too, or if it would look "dirty" on my pale skin (sadly that's how Etoupe looks on me).



I love it and I think it will look lovely on you!   Try the ficelle - you never know!  Etoupe is a tough color IMO - it actually looks terrible on me too.



Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw



Ohhhhh! What a head turner! Congrats on your SO - how exciting!!!


----------



## Monceau

calexandre said:


> A Petrol lizard Etriviere... inspired by *Monceau's* elegant modeling pics of the other color in which it's available, Ficelle. My first exotic, and I adore it! Now I'm wondering if I can pull off the Ficelle too, or if it would look "dirty" on my pale skin (sadly that's how Etoupe looks on me).


Oh, *Calexandre*, this color is just spectacular! I can only imagine how stunning it is with your fabulous poncho!  I have been so tempted by this one - I have been very happy with the ficelle Etriviere and find it so easy to wear. I love the minimalist feel of the design, it goes with so much more than the CDC, which makes it a great purchase.
You made such a beautiful and wise selection, congratulations!


----------



## Leah

calexandre said:


> A Petrol lizard Etriviere... inspired by *Monceau's* elegant modeling pics of the other color in which it's available, Ficelle. My first exotic, and I adore it! Now I'm wondering if I can pull off the Ficelle too, or if it would look "dirty" on my pale skin (sadly that's how Etoupe looks on me).



Awesome first exotic purchase!!


----------



## HGT

Salad said:


> View attachment 2873214
> 
> The pic was taken in shop with darker lighting. Here is the real color of Jaune



Beautiful Birkin!  By the way, may I know the name of your scarf?


----------



## Salad

It is "Graff Hermes"


----------



## jyyanks

Here is my latest - a new to me Kimono Ex Libros en Kimono scarf. Been looking for this one for awhile though not necessarily in this CW but I do like the fiery colors!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw



WOW!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw



What a special combo !! Congrats.


----------



## SugarMama

jyyanks said:


> Here is my latest - a new to me Kimono Ex Libros en Kimono scarf. Been looking for this one for awhile though not necessarily in this CW but I do like the fiery colors!



One of my favourite H designs.  Congrats on tracking this down!  Ties like a dream!


----------



## panthere55

jyyanks said:


> Here is my latest - a new to me Kimono Ex Libros en Kimono scarf. Been looking for this one for awhile though not necessarily in this CW but I do like the fiery colors!


 
Great cw! Such bright colors! Congrats!


----------



## temps

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw




Very pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## Liv69

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw



Oh my goodness, that's wonderful! Enjoy and carry it in good health


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Here is my latest - a new to me *Kimono Ex Libros en Kimono* scarf. Been looking for this one for awhile though not necessarily in this CW but I do like the fiery colors!



Hands down, my favorite H design EVER! We are cousins and enjoy it,* jyyanks*. This CW is so gorgeous and major congrats.


----------



## Chloesam

jyyanks said:


> Here is my latest - a new to me Kimono Ex Libros en Kimono scarf. Been looking for this one for awhile though not necessarily in this CW but I do like the fiery colors!



Gorgeous jyyanks!  I love the bright colors! Now I want to see it tied up in a pic please!


----------



## jyyanks

panthere55 said:


> Great cw! Such bright colors! Congrats!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hands down, my favorite H design EVER! We are cousins and enjoy it,* jyyanks*. This CW is so gorgeous and major congrats.





Chloesam said:


> Gorgeous jyyanks!  I love the bright colors! Now I want to see it tied up in a pic please!





SugarMama said:


> One of my favourite H designs.  Congrats on tracking this down!  Ties like a dream!



Thank you all!!  I'm stuck at home in my PJ's today (yay for unofficial snow days!) but will be sure to take a mod picture and post.


----------



## ScottyGal

Clic Clac


----------



## calexandre

jyyanks said:


> I love it and I think it will look lovely on you!   Try the ficelle - you never know!  Etoupe is a tough color IMO - it actually looks terrible on me too.



Jyyanks, glad to know it isn't just me-- sometimes I feel like everyone else looks amazing in Etoupe and I'm the only person it doesn't love. I can already feel my self succumbing to the urge to order the Ficelle just to see.

Your Ex Libris is absolutely gorgeous, by the way, and I can just picture it on you! Maybe your bringing that sunny, happy pattern to the East Coast is what melted away most of our predicted blizzard. 



Monceau said:


> Oh, *Calexandre*, this color is just spectacular! I can only imagine how stunning it is with your fabulous poncho!  I have been so tempted by this one - I have been very happy with the ficelle Etriviere and find it so easy to wear. I love the minimalist feel of the design, it goes with so much more than the CDC, which makes it a great purchase.
> You made such a beautiful and wise selection, congratulations!



I'm so thrilled to hear you've been wearing your Ficelle lots, Monceau! I just couldn't get the Etriviere out of my head once you posted that photo of you wearing it with a white button-down and jeans and sheer matching nail polish (if my eyes don't deceive me)-- such a gorgeous, elegant look. 



Leah said:


> Awesome first exotic purchase!!



Thank you, Leah! I hope it's not a scaly slippery slope to more.  (By the way, every time I see one of your posts I end up ogling that bracelet in your avatar for a good while.)


----------



## Leah

calexandre said:


> Thank you, Leah! I hope it's not a scaly slippery slope to more.  (By the way, every time I see one of your posts I end up ogling that bracelet in your avatar for a good while.)



Oh Calexandre, I have bad news...this is just the beginning of a very very dangerous slippery slope to more Hermes exotics....
Congrats again on your lovely new purchase!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

_Lee said:


> Clic Clac


Classic


----------



## ferrip

So beautiful! So Jealous! I Love it!!! Congrats dear!!! :kiss:



calexandre said:


> A Petrol lizard Etriviere... inspired by *Monceau's* elegant modeling pics of the other color in which it's available, Ficelle. My first exotic, and I adore it! Now I'm wondering if I can pull off the Ficelle too, or if it would look "dirty" on my pale skin (sadly that's how Etoupe looks on me).


----------



## Liv69

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw





_Lee said:


> Clic Clac



Very chic, your Clic Clac!


----------



## ScottyGal

Liv69 said:


> Very chic, your Clic Clac!



Thanks


----------



## doloresmia

Now I just need some warm weather!


----------



## MASEML

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 2876535
> 
> 
> Now I just need some warm weather!



Gorgy! Great excuse to go on beach vacation now!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 2876535
> 
> 
> Now I just need some warm weather!




This look amazing for summer. Are they barenia too?


----------



## fromparis

Finally : Etriviere Belt in Barenia...not so easy to find in the right size  !


----------



## eudo

Medor box dark blue


----------



## eudo

Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy


----------



## calexandre

ferrip said:


> So beautiful! So Jealous! I Love it!!! Congrats dear!!! :kiss:



I'm just surprised you don't have one already. I feel I'm channeling your fabulousness; Blue + Exotic = Ferrip in my mind. 



eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy



This is just about the best kind of crazy I've ever seen.



fromparis said:


> Finally : Etriviere Belt in Barenia...not so easy to find in the right size  !



Ahhhhh, barenia! Congratulations.


----------



## MASEML

eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy



Those are worthy of crazy...congratulations!


----------



## kewave

eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy



They are both crazily beautiful! Love them all!


----------



## klynneann

eudo said:


> Medor box dark blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876556



What a gorgeous blue color!


----------



## klynneann

_Lee said:


> Clic Clac



Clic clacs are my favorite H jewelry.  Great color!


----------



## ScottyGal

klynneann said:


> Clic clacs are my favorite H jewelry.  Great color!



Thanks! I can feel another trip to H to get a black and silver one coming!


----------



## brage9

Etriviere 2 bracelet in blue petrol lizzard and Jige clutch 29 in orange. Forgot to check what leather the Jige is, anyone knows?


----------



## brage9

And the lizzard


----------



## purselover888

brage9 said:


> Etriviere 2 bracelet in blue petrol lizzard and Jige clutch 29 in orange. Forgot to check what leather the Jige is, anyone knows?



swift!  pretty


----------



## tannfran

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw




Congratulations.  TDF!!!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 2876535
> 
> 
> Now I just need some warm weather!



LOVE, *doloresmia*! Yes, warm weather and these sandals are a good match. The H Karlotta sandals are too wide for me, maybe these will be a fit. 
Will you please ID the name of them?


----------



## etoupebirkin

calexandre said:


> A Petrol lizard Etriviere... inspired by *Monceau's* elegant modeling pics of the other color in which it's available, Ficelle. My first exotic, and I adore it! Now I'm wondering if I can pull off the Ficelle too, or if it would look "dirty" on my pale skin (sadly that's how Etoupe looks on me).



Beautiful!!! I bet you would rock the Ficelle, too. But it would be more neutral. H Lizzie bracelets are gorgeous!!! 

Wear yours in the best of health!!!


----------



## Chloesam

eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy



Two gorgeous bags! Both colors are stunning! I would buy them both as well if I had the chance!  Congrats!


----------



## brage9

purselover888 said:


> swift!  pretty


Wow, you are so knowledgeable!
Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. *Maybe I am a little bit crazy*



*eudo*, I like your type of crazy! Both are gorgeous, how could you resist these beauties? Major congrats!


----------



## temps

eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy




Sooooo pretty!!!! Your SA is awesome!


----------



## surfchick

eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy



Stunning!


----------



## calexandre

etoupebirkin said:


> Beautiful!!! I bet you would rock the Ficelle, too. But it would be more neutral. H Lizzie bracelets are gorgeous!!!
> 
> Wear yours in the best of health!!!



Thank you so much, EB!  

Now, do we get to see the "little something nice" you mentioned on the price increase thread?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Wow, these are all such beautiful purchases! The double Medors slay me. I hope we see lots more pre price increase eye candy 

I am on Ban Island but I did buy an Onaimitou (I will never spell that right) to add to my Rouge H box collection....will reveal when it comes and maybe start an Ode to Rouge H thread now that I have a few pieces!


----------



## panthere55

eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy




Wow awesome!!! We are almost twins on blue sapphire medor. I have it with PHW. It looks great with either hardware! Congratulations!



brage9 said:


> Etriviere 2 bracelet in blue petrol lizzard and Jige clutch 29 in orange. Forgot to check what leather the Jige is, anyone knows?




Congrats!! Jige is a lovely piece


----------



## eudo

temps said:


> Sooooo pretty!!!! Your SA is awesome!


Now I feel better.. Guilty pleasure.


----------



## eudo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *eudo*, I like your type of crazy! Both are gorgeous, how could you resist these beauties? Major congrats!




Thank you.. Usually I am not a huge fan of CDC. Since last year, I have bought, 6 CDC bracelet (4 croc CDC), 2 medors..  Hermes is indeed addictive...


----------



## ferrip

You are so lucky!!! Enjoy them both! I am fawning for both!!!!  Great collection!!!! 



eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy


----------



## ferrip

You're too sweet!!!! xxxo  :kiss: 





calexandre said:


> I'm just surprised you don't have one already. I feel I'm channeling your fabulousness; Blue + Exotic = Ferrip in my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> This is just about the best kind of crazy I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh, barenia! Congratulations.


----------



## MAGJES

My last purchase was a Togo Birkin 35 in Etoupe. I love it with the ghw!


----------



## looking4kelly

calexandre said:


> A Petrol lizard Etriviere... inspired by *Monceau's* elegant modeling pics of the other color in which it's available, Ficelle. My first exotic, and I adore it! Now I'm wondering if I can pull off the Ficelle too, or if it would look "dirty" on my pale skin (sadly that's how Etoupe looks on me).



I SO want one of these to wear when I have on my double tour Cape Cod strap in alligator Bleu Tempète. I loved the Petrol Lizard Ano but somehow I felt too "done" with them together. The Etrivière however...&#128536; PERFECTION!!!
AND BTW I have the Ano in Ficelle - and pale skin too! It works, it really does. Very refined in a restrained way. Not dirty, and I know exactly what you mean by that as I have the same issue &#128521;


----------



## calexandre

looking4kelly said:


> I SO want one of these to wear when I have on my double tour Cape Cod strap in alligator Bleu Tempète. I loved the Petrol Lizard Ano but somehow I felt too "done" with them together. The Etrivière however...&#128536; PERFECTION!!!
> 
> AND BTW I have the Ano in Ficelle - and pale skin too! It works, it really does. Very refined in a restrained way. Not dirty, and I know exactly what you mean by that as I have the same issue &#128521;




Oh my goodness-- I see it in your avatar! It's BEAUTIFUL! Have you posted a larger version of that pic somewhere? The ficelle looks like it has cool undertones, which is great news for me. 

I think you're right that the Etriviere would be sensational with your watch!


----------



## ScottyGal

Black Clic H - I'm not sure how I feel about it.. opinions please? Does it look too small on me or am I just seeing things different because I have gotten used to the larger size?


----------



## Chloesam

_Lee said:


> Black Clic H - I'm not sure how I feel about it.. opinions please? Does it look too small on me or am I just seeing things different because I have gotten used to the larger size?



I have several of all the sizes.  I prefer this size, the small because they are easier to stack with other bracelets.  It looks perfect on you!  You have a small wrist and the size is great!


----------



## ScottyGal

Chloesam said:


> I have several of all the sizes.  I prefer this size, the small because they are easier to stack with other bracelets.  It looks perfect on you!  You have a small wrist and the size is great!



Thank you! 

I have the Clic Clac (orange & gold) and I think it looks nice by itself/with one single thin bracelet, whereas I thought the Clic H would look better with bigger stacks (e.g. my Links of London charm bracelet & something else, all together).

I think I was just getting worried as I have gotten used to the Clic Clac over the past few days, so going to something smaller seemed a but daunting! .. and the fact I have now bought my first H pieces (two) in the one week - my poor bank balance!!


----------



## Ms Bunny

eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy




Oh I love the craziness!!!!  Gorgeous scores. Very luck. Congrats!


----------



## thyme

eudo said:


> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy



wow!! boxcalf and lizard..simply gorgeous..congrats


----------



## ldldb

my new k32 &#128154;


----------



## MASEML

ldldb said:


> my new k32 &#128154;



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## arabesques

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow, these are all such beautiful purchases! The double Medors slay me. I hope we see lots more pre price increase eye candy
> 
> I am on Ban Island but I did buy an Onaimitou (I will never spell that right) to add to my Rouge H box collection....will reveal when it comes and maybe start an Ode to Rouge H thread now that I have a few pieces!



I have this Rouge H piece as well, and it's fantastic.  Goes with everything and perfect for the beach or quick trips to the store.


----------



## ldldb

MASEML said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!



thank you, Maseml!


----------



## Chloesam

ldldb said:


> my new k32 &#128154;



Gorgeous Kelly!  Love the olive green!  Congrats!


----------



## ldldb

Chloesam said:


> Gorgeous Kelly!  Love the olive green!  Congrats!



thanks, chloesam. i was just admiring your new bag in the chanel forum !


----------



## Leah

ldldb said:


> my new k32 &#128154;



Beautiful Kelly. I'm a big fan of this combo of Vert olive and PHW! 
Enjoy your lovely new Kelly!


----------



## Liv69

ldldb said:


> my new k32 &#128154;



Wow! Super stylish. Enjoy


----------



## Liv69

Ms Bunny said:


> Oh I love the craziness!!!!  Gorgeous scores. Very luck. Congrats!



So beautiful!!! I am not a blue person per se but these beauties have me convinced otherwise. Delightful!


----------



## Liv69

brage9 said:


> Etriviere 2 bracelet in blue petrol lizzard and Jige clutch 29 in orange. Forgot to check what leather the Jige is, anyone knows?



Oh my goodness, THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Liv69

brage9 said:


> Etriviere 2 bracelet in blue petrol lizzard and Jige clutch 29 in orange. Forgot to check what leather the Jige is, anyone knows?



Oh my goodness, THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!!! Congratulations. Just divine!!


----------



## baileylab

My new to me Graphite Kelly 35 togo phw P stamp & new twilly Soie en Desordre colorway 12 vert fluo / kaki / ciel.

Finally!!!!


----------



## MASEML

baileylab said:


> My new to me Graphite Kelly 35 togo phw P stamp & new twilly Soie en Desordre colorway 12 vert fluo / kaki / ciel.
> 
> Finally!!!!




Congratulations! She's a real beauty!


----------



## aynrand

Stunning graphite Kelly!  Congrats!


----------



## baileylab

MASEML said:


> Congratulations! She's a real beauty!



Thank you, Maseml!



aynrand said:


> Stunning graphite Kelly!  Congrats!



Thank you. Aymramd!!

Thank GOD!!!! it's finally mine!!!

...been waiting for a grey kelly for 5 years!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ldldb said:


> my new k32 &#55357;&#56474;


Gorgeous K! I never would've imagined u to pick those heels tho. Very daring of u! Stepping out of your comfort zone?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

baileylab said:


> My new to me Graphite Kelly 35 togo phw P stamp & new twilly Soie en Desordre colorway 12 vert fluo / kaki / ciel.Finally!!!!


 Picture perfect Bailey! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 2876535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need some warm weather!


 These are BEYOND adorable! What are they called!???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks for letting me share here is my new love birkin chreve Mysore 30 rose Tyrien and black ghw



Now THAT'S different! Very unique darling!!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE, *doloresmia*! Yes, warm weather and these sandals are a good match. The H Karlotta sandals are too wide for me, maybe these will be a fit. Will you please ID the name of them?


 Great minds think alike  LOVE these!


----------



## MASEML

brage9 said:


> Etriviere 2 bracelet in blue petrol lizzard and Jige clutch 29 in orange. Forgot to check what leather the Jige is, anyone knows?



My jige is Epsom but yours looks much smoother than mine. Is yours box?

Gorgeous! Classic H!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ldldb said:


> my new k32 &#128154;



Love your Vert Olive K32 and the matching python heels, *ldldb*. Wowza.


----------



## eudo

Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827



*eudo*, love this gris perle B30, it's so special and not too light at all. Congrats and lucky you! A beauty!


----------



## eudo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *eudo*, love this gris perle B30, it's so special and not too light at all. Congrats and lucky you! A beauty!




thank you so much! I learned so much in this forum. Even thou my SA said most people will like étoupe.


----------



## chicinthecity777

brage9 said:


> Etriviere 2 bracelet in blue petrol lizzard and Jige clutch 29 in orange. Forgot to check what leather the Jige is, anyone knows?





MASEML said:


> My jige is Epsom but yours looks much smoother than mine. Is yours box?
> 
> Gorgeous! Classic H!



It's swift.


----------



## aynrand

Five years for a grey Kelly?  Wow!  I had no idea.  
Then super big congrats!


----------



## aynrand

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827


 



Beautiful color and leather!  You can always get etoupe down the road.


----------



## doves75

ldldb said:


> my new k32 &#128154;




Very olive is gorgeous ldldb



baileylab said:


> My new to me Graphite Kelly 35 togo phw P stamp & new twilly Soie en Desordre colorway 12 vert fluo / kaki / ciel.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!!!




Woohoo...love graphite!! 



eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827




Looks good on you eudo!! You've been on a roll!! 



Congrats Ladies!! What a nice treat to see TPFers getting their beautiful bags.


----------



## bagalogist

baileylab said:


> My new to me Graphite Kelly 35 togo phw P stamp & new twilly Soie en Desordre colorway 12 vert fluo / kaki / ciel.
> 
> Finally!!!!



Absolutely gorgeous ! Perfect neutral &#128077;


----------



## ldldb

baileylab said:


> My new to me Graphite Kelly 35 togo phw P stamp & new twilly Soie en Desordre colorway 12 vert fluo / kaki / ciel.
> 
> Finally!!!!



worth the wait, baileylab. gorgeous bag!!


----------



## HGT

baileylab said:


> My new to me Graphite Kelly 35 togo phw P stamp & new twilly Soie en Desordre colorway 12 vert fluo / kaki / ciel.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!!!




Congrats! Beautiful!


----------



## ldldb

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous K! I never would've imagined u to pick those heels tho. Very daring of u! Stepping out of your comfort zone?



just baby steps out of the zone, IF ! xoxo


----------



## ldldb

Leah said:


> Beautiful Kelly. I'm a big fan of this combo of Vert olive and PHW!
> Enjoy your lovely new Kelly!





Liv69 said:


> Wow! Super stylish. Enjoy



thanks, ladies. i love her


----------



## ldldb

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your Vert Olive K32 and the matching python heels, *ldldb*. Wowza.



thanks, VigeeLeBrun! i have a closet full of olive items...was just waiting for the bag to get here !


----------



## ldldb

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827



i have etoupe and love it, but one day i would love to find gris perle. it's stunning, eudo.


----------



## Rami00

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827


 
OMG! What a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## eudo

ldldb said:


> i have etoupe and love it, but one day i would love to find gris perle. it's stunning, eudo.




Etoupe is great color too. Enjoy your etoupe!


----------



## panthere55

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827



I like this better than etoupe! Great choice! Congratulations!


----------



## baileylab

Israeli_Flava said:


> Picture perfect Bailey! Congrats!



Thanks, Israeli_Flava!



aynrand said:


> Five years for a grey Kelly?  Wow!  I had no idea.
> Then super big congrats!



Yes - it has been my HG bag for so long as I'm first and foremost a lover of grays and blues.



doves75 said:


> Woohoo...love graphite!!



Thanks, Doves 75!



bagalogist said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ! Perfect neutral &#128077;



Thank you, Bagalogist!  Love your reds and oranges too!



ldldb said:


> worth the wait, baileylab. gorgeous bag!!



Yes, Thank you, Ldldb!  soooo fortunate one is made available and the previous owner isn't feeling it anymore!


----------



## baileylab

HGT said:


> Congrats! Beautiful!



Thanks, HGT!!!


----------



## baileylab

ldldb said:


> my new k32 &#128154;



Gorgeous heels and your vert olive is TDF!!! i'm also a fan of vert olive.  couldn't get one so settled for a canopee since it's available.

enjoy your amazing haul!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827



I absolutely love this darling and would have chosen this over etoupe as well!!! Soooooo pretty and love the swift! You are really on a roll!!!


----------



## Chloesam

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827



Absolutely Gorgeous!  Excellent choice!  I love your tassel/charms too!


----------



## klynneann

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827



Gris perle is gorgeous!  I must admire from afar however - I'm just not careful enough for such a light color. I wish I was a little more ladylike  then I could take home such beautiful colors...  Congrats!


----------



## Liv69

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827



So light and delicate. Very pretty!


----------



## navicular

Haut à courroies (HAC) 50 in Black Togo with PHW and Paddock Cheval Horse Head Charm in Canopee


----------



## periogirl28

baileylab said:


> My new to me Graphite Kelly 35 togo phw P stamp & new twilly Soie en Desordre colorway 12 vert fluo / kaki / ciel.
> 
> Finally!!!!




Congrats! Your patience has paid off beautifully!


----------



## temps

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827




Congrats!  Grid perle is my favorite color! And swift... It's a dream B!  Love it.


----------



## Leah

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827



Not too light AT ALL! It's a gorgeous color!! 



baileylab said:


> My new to me Graphite Kelly 35 togo phw P stamp & new twilly Soie en Desordre colorway 12 vert fluo / kaki / ciel.
> 
> Finally!!!!



Beautiful Kelly!! Graphite is one my favourite Hermes colors. Your Kelly is so lovely!


----------



## brandee1002

I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what they're called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Rami00

brandee1002 said:


> I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what their called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;



Wow!


----------



## trishaluvslv

brandee1002 said:


> I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what they're called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;



Omg....Love them both


----------



## LOUKPEACH

brandee1002 said:


> I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what they're called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;


It's divine!!!


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what they're called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;



Great purchases!!! Congrats!


----------



## baileylab

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! Your patience has paid off beautifully!



Thanks, Periogirl28!



Leah said:


> Beautiful Kelly!! Graphite is one my favourite Hermes colors. Your Kelly is so lovely!



Thanks, Leah!


----------



## Liv69

brandee1002 said:


> I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what they're called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;



So cute!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

brandee1002 said:


> I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what they're called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;




Great pic, *brandee* and love your jaune sneakers. A K to match would be wonderful, too!


----------



## brandee1002

Rami00 said:


> Wow!



Thank you dear &#128536;&#128536;







trishaluvslv said:


> Omg....Love them both






Thank you ! Its a mix match, they look good together .&#128536;&#128536;




LOUKPEACH said:


> It's divine!!!




Thank you&#128536;






panthere55 said:


> Great purchases!!! Congrats!






Thank you !! &#128536;&#128536;




Liv69 said:


> So cute!




&#128536;&#128536;






VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pic, *brandee* and love your jaune sneakers. A K to match would be wonderful, too!


 
Thank you dear &#128536;&#128536;.yes, I'm dieing for a yellow K.  Hopefully this spring &#128591;


----------



## atomic110

navicular said:


> Haut à courroies (HAC) 50 in Black Togo with PHW and Paddock Cheval Horse Head Charm in Canopee



The charm is so beautiful! Make the HAC look so cool! Well done!


----------



## atomic110

brandee1002 said:


> I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what they're called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;



These colors are superb!


----------



## atomic110

jyyanks said:


> Here is my latest - a new to me Kimono Ex Libros en Kimono scarf. Been looking for this one for awhile though not necessarily in this CW but I do like the fiery colors!



This is stunning! Is it hard to find and it only can be found in Japan?


----------



## trishaluvslv

navicular said:


> Haut à courroies (HAC) 50 in Black Togo with PHW and Paddock Cheval Horse Head Charm in Canopee



Oh my ..this is fabulous.....what a great combo....is the charm new?


----------



## atomic110

Today's purchase is wrapped with Valentine's day ribbons, so lovely!

1x leather card case in brick Mysore goatskin & 1x Chaîne d'Ancre Scarf ring, palladium and gold-plated

media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/36/0f/d1/360fd18538df7bd4c6c07aa6ecdcf1f4.jpg


----------



## jyyanks

atomic110 said:


> This is stunning! Is it hard to find and it only can be found in Japan?



Thank you so much!!!  This is actually an older pattern from 2011/12 and isn't available in stores anymore. You can get them through reputable resellers but there's quite a markup due to the popularity of the design.


----------



## Leah

navicular said:


> Haut à courroies (HAC) 50 in Black Togo with PHW and Paddock Cheval Horse Head Charm in Canopee



Love it! I have a soft spot for HACs - yours looks super!



brandee1002 said:


> I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what they're called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;



Beautiful - and yes just perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## ceci

navicular said:


> Haut à courroies (HAC) 50 in Black Togo with PHW and Paddock Cheval Horse Head Charm in Canopee




Love this!!! Congrats!!! Trying hard to find the Paddock Horse Head Charm. Did you find it from boutique recently? Do they still making??


----------



## Love Of My Life

a vintage croc 35 kelly that I have been waiting for a very long time..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hotshot said:


> a vintage croc 35 kelly that I have been waiting for a very long time..



Ohhhhh Congrats!!! I hope we get to see it too!!!!!!


----------



## looking4kelly

eudo said:


> Gris perle 30 swift birkin.. I am not sure if the color is too light.. I was offered étoupe and this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878827



So elegant and a very special Colour. Congratulations!&#128525;


----------



## looking4kelly

_Lee said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have the Clic Clac (orange & gold) and I think it looks nice by itself/with one single thin bracelet, whereas I thought the Clic H would look better with bigger stacks (e.g. my Links of London charm bracelet & something else, all together).
> 
> I think I was just getting worried as I have gotten used to the Clic Clac over the past few days, so going to something smaller seemed a but daunting! .. and the fact I have now bought my first H pieces (two) in the one week - my poor bank balance!!



I think the black is a keeper. You will use it forever. Welcome to the slippery orange slope of Hermès Paris. May you always remember your poor bank balance is in very good company!!!&#128560;&#128184;


----------



## ScottyGal

looking4kelly said:


> I think the black is a keeper. You will use it forever. Welcome to the slippery orange slope of Hermès Paris. May you always remember your poor bank balance is in very good company!!!&#128560;&#128184;



Haha, thanks! &#128521;
I wore the black Clic H this weekend and really liked it, it's a nice addition to any outfit. 
Now i just need more things to stack it with &#128527;


----------



## Chloesam

brandee1002 said:


> I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what they're called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;



Gorgeous Bambou K! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## atomic110

jyyanks said:


> Thank you so much!!!  This is actually an older pattern from 2011/12 and isn't available in stores anymore. You can get them through reputable resellers but there's quite a markup due to the popularity of the design.



I see... so H is no longer produce it? What a waste... I am so wanna give a hand on it if i get i see it... it is so beautiful


----------



## jyyanks

atomic110 said:


> I see... so H is no longer produce it? What a waste... I am so wanna give a hand on it if i get i see it... it is so beautiful



Check eBay, malleries etc. Just make sure to get it authenticated here before you buy it.  Good Luck!


----------



## calexandre

Leah said:


> Oh Calexandre, I have bad news...this is just the beginning of a very very dangerous slippery slope to more Hermes exotics....
> Congrats again on your lovely new purchase!



So... about that exotics slippery slope...


----------



## Rami00

calexandre said:


> so... About that exotics slippery slope...


 
stunning


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

calexandre said:


> So... about that exotics slippery slope...



OMG, gorgeous and one of my dream belts! Congrats, *calexandre*.


----------



## etoupebirkin

calexandre said:


> So... about that exotics slippery slope...



T H U D ! ! !

This is so gorgeous, and I know this will look fantastic on you!!!

And Leah's so right about that slippery slope with exotics.


----------



## MsHermesAU

calexandre said:


> So... about that exotics slippery slope...



Wowwwww! What an amazing find! Black lizard is dreamy


----------



## brandee1002

Chloesam said:


> Gorgeous Bambou K! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## panthere55

My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## rainneday

calexandre said:


> So... about that exotics slippery slope...



Oh, this is beautiful! Congrats! 

Btw am about to post a find that you helped me with 



panthere55 said:


> My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!



Amazing colors! Huge congrats!


----------



## rainneday

Thanks to Calexandre Au Coeur de la Vie (2007) came to live with me


----------



## ldldb

calexandre said:


> So... about that exotics slippery slope...




wow, i'm dying to find this one. congrats!!


----------



## **Chanel**

hotshot said:


> a vintage croc 35 kelly that I have been waiting for a very long time..



Ooohh, how exciting, congratulations *hotshot*! Please share your new Kelly with us if you have time, would love to see.



calexandre said:


> So... about that exotics slippery slope...



Beautiful exotic, *calexandre*! Congratulations and enjoy!



panthere55 said:


> My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!



Great haul, *panthere*! Enjoy your new purchases.



rainneday said:


> Thanks to Calexandre Au Coeur de la Vie (2007) came to live with me



What a lovely scarf, *rainneday*! Looks great on you! Enjoy your new scarf.


----------



## Leah

calexandre said:


> So... about that exotics slippery slope...




LOVE!! Calexandre, what can I say but it is the best kind of slope to be on!!
I so want this belt too 
Congrats, and please enjoy this gorgeous belt!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, gorgeous and one of my dream belts! Congrats, *calexandre*.



Mine too, VigeeLeBrun!


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Thanks to Calexandre Au Coeur de la Vie (2007) came to live with me



OMG Rainneday!  This is the prettiest CW I've seen for ACdlV  Enjoy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

calexandre said:


> So... about that exotics slippery slope...



Congrats on your new gorgeous exotic belt!!!


panthere55 said:


> My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!


LOVE everything panthere. Can you share the tag info on the throw


brandee1002 said:


> I had to snatch up these kofo ( I think that's what they're called) sneakers in jaune &#128588;&#128584;&#128158;. All these bring colors make me wish for spring ! & dreaming of this colour in a k &#128591;&#128591;


These look so gorgeous together. These are my colors enjoy


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rainneday said:


> Thanks to Calexandre Au Coeur de la Vie (2007) came to live with me


Nice and bright


----------



## rainneday

**Chanel** said:


> What a lovely scarf, *rainneday*! Looks great on you! Enjoy your new scarf.



Thank you so much, **Chanel**! 



Greengoddess8 said:


> OMG Rainneday!  This is the prettiest CW I've seen for ACdlV  Enjoy!



Thank you, GG!  I love it, I want to frame it but know that I won't.  



LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice and bright



Thank you, LoukPeach!


----------



## Liv69

panthere55 said:


> My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!



Woo hoo! I love Geranium


----------



## superorange

Picked up my new twilly today : ) what do you guys think?
I've been seeing a lot of Rodeo recently in sm and MM which is so weired. All different colors.


----------



## calexandre

Rami00 said:


> stunning





VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, gorgeous and one of my dream belts! Congrats, *calexandre*.





etoupebirkin said:


> T H U D ! ! !
> 
> This is so gorgeous, and I know this will look fantastic on you!!!
> 
> And Leah's so right about that slippery slope with exotics.





MsHermesAU said:


> Wowwwww! What an amazing find! Black lizard is dreamy





rainneday said:


> Oh, this is beautiful! Congrats!
> 
> Btw am about to post a find that you helped me with
> !



Thank you all so much!  I am thrilled to have found this piece and am feeling very lucky it was my size. 

Now, if anyone sees me looking at anything _croc_, please shield my eyes! I'm afraid of what might happen next.


----------



## calexandre

rainneday said:


> Thanks to Calexandre Au Coeur de la Vie (2007) came to live with me



This is stunning on you!  Isn't it beautifully detailed? I keep mine at the top of my scarf stack so that I always see it when I open the scarf drawers. 



superorange said:


> Picked up my new twilly today : ) what do you guys think?
> I've been seeing a lot of Rodeo recently in sm and MM which is so weired. All different colors.



Love how you've tied it so that the buckles at the end are shown off-- lovely with your bag.


----------



## fromparis

panthere55 said:


> My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!


Contrats on your finds Panthère everything is gorgeous ! Your throw is divine  ! May I ask details as name and size, please ? Is it 100% cashmere?


----------



## Rami00

panthere55 said:


> My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!


 
Omg..everything looks amazing!  'em all.


----------



## LovEmAll

superorange said:


> Picked up my new twilly today : ) what do you guys think?
> 
> I've been seeing a lot of Rodeo recently in sm and MM which is so weired. All different colors.




Perfect combination!


----------



## klynneann

calexandre said:


> So... about that exotics slippery slope...



Wow!



panthere55 said:


> My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!



I can't decide which is my favorite, but that purple throw sure is beautiful!  More info on that one, please?  



rainneday said:


> Thanks to Calexandre Au Coeur de la Vie (2007) came to live with me



Beautiful cw!


----------



## riquita

superorange said:


> Picked up my new twilly today : ) what do you guys think?
> I've been seeing a lot of Rodeo recently in sm and MM which is so weired. All different colors.


It's perfect! The purse, twilly, and rodeo charm together is exactly how I would do it!


----------



## Birdonce

calexandre said:


> Love how you've tied it so that the buckles at the end are shown off-- lovely with your bag.



Seconded. I'm not a twilly person, but this is completely perfect.


----------



## agneau88

superorange said:


> Picked up my new twilly today : ) what do you guys think?
> 
> I've been seeing a lot of Rodeo recently in sm and MM which is so weired. All different colors.




Love the color combination and the pm rodeo


----------



## kobe939

panthere55 said:


> My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!




Wow, beautiful!! Love all your goodies!!


----------



## kobe939

baileylab said:


> My new to me Graphite Kelly 35 togo phw P stamp & new twilly Soie en Desordre colorway 12 vert fluo / kaki / ciel.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!!!




Congrats baileylab, glad that you were able to score one finally, she is a beauty!!


----------



## steffy000

My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly


----------



## yslvchanel

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> 
> View attachment 2884301




The color of your Evie and Twilly is so pretty!!  Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> View attachment 2884301


 
Omg made for each other combo!


----------



## Leah

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> View attachment 2884301



Gorgeous!! Welcome to Hermes!


----------



## rainneday

superorange said:


> Picked up my new twilly today : ) what do you guys think?
> I've been seeing a lot of Rodeo recently in sm and MM which is so weired. All different colors.



I love the way you have this Twilly tied in the first pic, perfection!



calexandre said:


> This is stunning on you!  Isn't it beautifully detailed? I keep mine at the top of my scarf stack so that I always see it when I open the scarf drawers.



Thank you!  The details are sort of amazing on this scarf, I keep finding new things to "see" hiding in the jungle. I can't thank you enough for posting the link 



klynneann said:


> Beautiful cw!



Thank you, Klynneann!


----------



## rainneday

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> View attachment 2884301



Very pretty! Huge congrats!


----------



## panthere55

kobe939 said:


> Wow, beautiful!! Love all your goodies!!





**Chanel** said:


> Ooohh, how exciting, congratulations *hotshot*! Please share your new Kelly with us if you have time, would love to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful exotic, *calexandre*! Congratulations and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Great haul, *panthere*! Enjoy your new purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely scarf, *rainneday*! Looks great on you! Enjoy your new scarf.





Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats on your new gorgeous exotic belt!!!
> 
> LOVE everything panthere. Can you share the tag info on the throw
> 
> These look so gorgeous together. These are my colors enjoy





Liv69 said:


> Woo hoo! I love Geranium





fromparis said:


> Contrats on your finds Panthère everything is gorgeous ! Your throw is divine  ! May I ask details as name and size, please ? Is it 100% cashmere?





Rami00 said:


> Omg..everything looks amazing!  'em all.



Thank you everyone! Throw is amazing. I like how it doesn't have any big h anywhere other than in one corner on leather label. I am also attaching label, it's 100 percent cashmere...it has leather piece going all around the throw. I gotta measure it for size...not sure on exact name (so bad with names) but will look on receipt later  oh and price was around 4300 can't remember now exact


----------



## doves75

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> 
> View attachment 2884301




Congrats!  Love the color...so beautiful. And welcome to the H world )


----------



## Greengoddess8

panthere55 said:


> Thank you everyone! Throw is amazing. I like how it doesn't have any big h anywhere other than in one corner on leather label. I am also attaching label, it's 100 percent cashmere...it has leather piece going all around the throw. I gotta measure it for size...not sure on exact name (so bad with names) but will look on receipt later  oh and price was around 4300 can't remember now exact



Thanks so much for the info on the throw panthere!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> View attachment 2884301


This is a wow


----------



## superorange

LovEmAll said:


> Perfect combination!



thank you! lol


----------



## superorange

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> View attachment 2884301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> such a beautiful combo! great eye! congrats!


----------



## kewave

Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine


----------



## fromparis

panthere55 said:


> Thank you everyone! Throw is amazing. I like how it doesn't have any big h anywhere other than in one corner on leather label. I am also attaching label, it's 100 percent cashmere...it has leather piece going all around the throw. I gotta measure it for size...not sure on exact name (so bad with names) but will look on receipt later  oh and price was around 4300 can't remember now exact


Thank You Panther for details ...I'm obsessed with H throws and blankets at the moment (bought 3 last month), but it's so cold here, I can almost  justify it Lol...


----------



## Liv69

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> View attachment 2884301




Wee hee!! So pretty. Enjoy


----------



## bagalogist

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine



Wow wow wow! I faint!

Congrats kewave! !


----------



## minirat

Hi, I am new here and new to Hermes as well.  I am recently stuck by Lindy.  What do u ladies think of attached Lindy 30 Prune colour Evercolor leather?


----------



## DizzyFairy

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine



Love that birdie!


----------



## DizzyFairy

minirat said:


> Hi, I am new here and new to Hermes as well.  I am recently stuck by Lindy.  What do u ladies think of attached Lindy 30 Prune colour Evercolor leather?



Such a versatile color...


----------



## Leah

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine



Really beautiful Kewave!! Congrats on your lovely new acquisition - you won't regret this ostrich purchase, I promise you 



minirat said:


> Hi, I am new here and new to Hermes as well.  I am recently stuck by Lindy.  What do u ladies think of attached Lindy 30 Prune colour Evercolor leather?



It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## dooneybaby

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> View attachment 2884301


How pretty! Congratulations!
And don't think of it as a descent, think of it as an elevation!


----------



## baileylab

kobe939 said:


> Congrats baileylab, glad that you were able to score one finally, she is a beauty!!



Thank you, Kobe939!


----------



## Kitty S.

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine




Congrats! This is very special&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## etoupebirkin

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine



STUNNING!!!! What a great color and bag!!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

minirat said:


> Hi, I am new here and new to Hermes as well.  I am recently stuck by Lindy.  What do u ladies think of attached Lindy 30 Prune colour Evercolor leather?



Gorgeous!!! Love Prune. Such  a great neutral. Welcome to H!!!


----------



## lum709

panthere55 said:


> My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!



Love all the goodies..


----------



## Pessie

My new blue baby - Evelyne GM in denim (I don't take good photos!).


----------



## shoppingmao

Pessie said:


> My new blue baby - Evelyne GM in denim (I don't take good photos!).


I actually think its a beautiful pic ! Congrats for this beautiful Evie


----------



## Pessie

shoppingmao said:


> I actually think its a beautiful pic ! Congrats for this beautiful Evie


Thank you, I feel all ready for spring with this colour x


----------



## doves75

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine




Congrats kewave!! Beautiful birdie!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



minirat said:


> Hi, I am new here and new to Hermes as well.  I am recently stuck by Lindy.  What do u ladies think of attached Lindy 30 Prune colour Evercolor leather?




What nice purple hue minirat. Welcome to The Orange world and enjoy your new bag.


----------



## doves75

Pessie said:


> My new blue baby - Evelyne GM in denim (I don't take good photos!).




This is a very nice pic of a blue jean Evelyne!! Enjoy!! She's beautiful


----------



## shoppermomof4

Loving my new messenger style bag!


----------



## mimi 123

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving my new messenger style bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885529


This is eye popping! Like the color and style. Very chic!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine



LOVE this birdie, *kewave*!!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pessie said:


> My new blue baby - Evelyne GM in denim (I don't take good photos!).


Very nice


----------



## kewave

bagalogist said:


> Wow wow wow! I faint!
> Congrats kewave! !


I fainted too when I saw the price tag, lols!




DizzyFairy said:


> Love that birdie!


Thanks! 




Leah said:


> Really beautiful Kewave!! Congrats on your lovely new acquisition - you won't regret this ostrich purchase, I promise you
> It's gorgeous!!!


This was really an unexpected purchase. I have never dreamed of an ostrich lindy knowing how rare ostrich is, what more in a Lindy! Thank you for your assurance 'cos I did second guess myself whether it was an impulse buy. 




etoupebirkin said:


> STUNNING!!!! What a great color and bag!!!!


Thanks dear, I love yours better!



doves75 said:


> Congrats kewave!! Beautiful birdie!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Thank you!


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE this birdie, *kewave*!!! Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you my dear Vigee! Still feeling guilty about this unexpected splurge....hopefully that will pass so I can fully enjoy that bird...


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

here comes my new gp 30 in Tosca, I just bought from a reseller, love this color so much


----------



## Fabfashion

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine



I nearly fainted when I saw this. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Fabfashion

minirat said:


> Hi, I am new here and new to Hermes as well.  I am recently stuck by Lindy.  What do u ladies think of attached Lindy 30 Prune colour Evercolor leather?



Congrats, cousin! Mine is in clemence. It's my most useful H bags and I get compliments every time I carry it. Welcome to the orange slippery slope.


----------



## Chloesam

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> View attachment 2884301



We are BP Evie twins. I just bought mine 2 weeks ago. Congrats! It is such a versatile easy to wear bag in such a great color for spring/summer!


----------



## Chloesam

panthere55 said:


> My latest  new style throw, cdc in geranium and fuschia, illusion bracelet (which I totally love) in black/blue sapphire and mm black rodeo. Thank you for letting me share!



Love all your purchases! I would love to see a modeling pic of the illusion bracelet!  Totally jealous of your black rodeo!  I really want one too!  Congrats!


----------



## Liv69

shoppermomof4 said:


> Loving my new messenger style bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2885529



So pretty! I've never seen one like that before (H newbie here lol!)


----------



## Liv69

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine


Tres jolie! Enjoy


----------



## beanybaker

Just picked up a present for my husband, heading back next Friday as new stock arriving


----------



## Buckeyemommy

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> here comes my new gp 30 in Tosca, I just bought from a reseller, love this color so much




Beautiful.


----------



## steffy000

Chloesam said:


> We are BP Evie twins. I just bought mine 2 weeks ago. Congrats! It is such a versatile easy to wear bag in such a great color for spring/summer!


Congrats to you as well!  I love the bag!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

beanybaker said:


> Just picked up a present for my husband, heading back next Friday as new stock arriving


Love it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

beanybaker said:


> Just picked up a present for my husband, heading back next Friday as new stock arriving



*beanybaker*, great Au Carre belt kit for your DH, love it with GHW.


----------



## LVsister

After a two months wait, my first rodeo charm &#128525;


----------



## emilyrosie

steffy000 said:


> My descent into the Orange World Begins.....Blue Paradise Evelyne PM with Twilly
> View attachment 2884301


I absolutely LOVEEEE everything about this, what a great entrance into the Hermes world!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LVsister said:


> After a two months wait, my first rodeo charm &#128525;
> View attachment 2887433



Congrats,* LVsister*! So adorable and love that anemone rodeo charm.


----------



## klynneann

beanybaker said:


> Just picked up a present for my husband, heading back next Friday as new stock arriving



Oo, this is so nice!  I wish my DH would let me get him things like this, but he won't.  And if I tried, he'd just get mad at me lol.  Silly boy...


----------



## beanybaker

klynneann said:


> Oo, this is so nice!  I wish my DH would let me get him things like this, but he won't.  And if I tried, he'd just get mad at me lol.  Silly boy...


Yes.... Well not sure I will disclose price 
just want him to have some nice things but he's not flashy or into designer really.... But think this is so elegant and such quality


----------



## lum709

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine


love birdie ... love lindy.


----------



## hermesBB

Okay, I know I am a bit too lazy and I should snap a couple of more pictures, but here they are...

Blue cashmere stole for DH
Black silk stole for DH (both in the background) 
Against the navy blue light cashmere coat (cannot see in the first pic)
So black Rodeo (me likey) on the bag
And the graphite nail polish to go with the set... 






A better shot of the navy coat to go with Dolce's black fur stole. I was debating between the navy color and the really nice true red one. Finally pick the navy considering I need something understated. But the red is so amazing... 






In the last pic, it's the black cashmere and silk stole and something else.  I've been searching high and low to find something to go with my Forrest green Ghillie B, finally this fell into my hands. A gift from dear DH, not exactly by H, but a Loro Piana cashmere stole. It's so intricate that it is kinda four scarf in one. When DH saw it, he thought it was a super good deal but in fact it costs like more than two Hermes cashmere stoles all in even AFTER a huge discount. Oh well, what can you say about men... Sorry, I diverged... But the color is a perfect match and I really love that it is very versatile with all the different colors and patterns. Now I am wearing it a lot to get the money back. Hoho


----------



## klynneann

hermesBB said:


> Okay, I know I am a bit too lazy and I should snap a couple of more pictures, but here they are...
> 
> Blue cashmere stole for DH
> Black silk stole for DH (both in the background)
> Against the navy blue light cashmere coat (cannot see in the first pic)
> So black Rodeo (me likey) on the bag
> And the graphite nail polish to go with the set...
> 
> View attachment 2887833
> 
> View attachment 2887834
> 
> 
> A better shot of the navy coat to go with Dolce's black fur stole. I was debating between the navy color and the really nice true red one. Finally pick the navy considering I need something understated. But the red is so amazing...
> 
> View attachment 2887842
> 
> View attachment 2887843
> 
> 
> In the last pic, it's the black cashmere and silk stole and something else.  I've been searching high and low to find something to go with my Forrest green Ghillie B, finally this fell into my hands. A gift from dear DH, not exactly by H, but a Loro Piana cashmere stole. It's so intricate that it is kinda four scarf in one. When DH saw it, he thought it was a super good deal but in fact it costs like more than two Hermes cashmere stoles all in even AFTER a huge discount. Oh well, what can you say about men... Sorry, I diverged... But the color is a perfect match and I really love that it is very versatile with all the different colors and patterns. Now I am wearing it a lot to get the money back. Hoho
> 
> View attachment 2887856



WOW!  This is all so fabulous!  I can't even pick which is my favorite.


----------



## klynneann

beanybaker said:


> Yes.... Well not sure I will disclose price
> just want him to have some nice things but he's not flashy or into designer really.... But think this is so elegant and such quality



I would have to repackage it, so he didn't know it came from H lol.


----------



## klynneann

My first piece of H fine jewelry - silver Farandole bracelet.    It's heavy, but quite comfortable.  It really feels good on.


----------



## Leah

hermesBB said:


> Okay, I know I am a bit too lazy and I should snap a couple of more pictures, but here they are...



STUNNING!! Gorgeous Hermes pieces and that RING - absolutely beautiful!!



klynneann said:


> My first piece of H fine jewelry - silver Farandole bracelet.    It's heavy, but quite comfortable.  It really feels good on.



Gorgeous and classic - great first piece of Hermes jewelry. I am sure there will be a second H piece soon


----------



## Birdonce

klynneann said:


> My first piece of H fine jewelry - silver Farandole bracelet.    It's heavy, but quite comfortable.  It really feels good on.


YAY!!!!! LOVE it on you. I want one to go with my necklace.


----------



## hermesBB

klynneann said:


> WOW!  This is all so fabulous!  I can't even pick which is my favorite.




Thanks klynneann my "current" fav is the LP stole 





Leah said:


> STUNNING!! Gorgeous Hermes pieces and that RING - absolutely beautiful!!




Thanks Leah. You always have such exquisite taste. :hooray:


----------



## Ladybug^^

Special delivery guy brought in a present &#128522;

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## looking4kelly

kewave said:


> Lindy 30 in Ostrich/Tadelakt Brique & Sanguine



Birdie Lindy? Birdie Yum Yum!!!!!!!


----------



## victoriachua

My Garden Party 36 canvas in prune/bleu de prusse
Love the color combo!  Now I just need to find a twilly to dress it up


----------



## Rami00

hermesBB said:


> Okay, I know I am a bit too lazy and I should snap a couple of more pictures, but here they are...
> 
> Blue cashmere stole for DH
> Black silk stole for DH (both in the background)
> Against the navy blue light cashmere coat (cannot see in the first pic)
> So black Rodeo (me likey) on the bag
> And the graphite nail polish to go with the set...
> 
> View attachment 2887833
> 
> View attachment 2887834
> 
> 
> A better shot of the navy coat to go with Dolce's black fur stole. I was debating between the navy color and the really nice true red one. Finally pick the navy considering I need something understated. But the red is so amazing...
> 
> View attachment 2887842
> 
> View attachment 2887843
> 
> 
> In the last pic, it's the black cashmere and silk stole and something else.  I've been searching high and low to find something to go with my Forrest green Ghillie B, finally this fell into my hands. A gift from dear DH, not exactly by H, but a Loro Piana cashmere stole. It's so intricate that it is kinda four scarf in one. When DH saw it, he thought it was a super good deal but in fact it costs like more than two Hermes cashmere stoles all in even AFTER a huge discount. Oh well, what can you say about men... Sorry, I diverged... But the color is a perfect match and I really love that it is very versatile with all the different colors and patterns. Now I am wearing it a lot to get the money back. Hoho
> 
> View attachment 2887856



Ooo I just died  the best pics i have ever seen.


----------



## klynneann

victoriachua said:


> My Garden Party 36 canvas in prune/bleu de prusse
> Love the color combo!  Now I just need to find a twilly to dress it up



It really is a great color combo, congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Leah said:


> Gorgeous and classic - great first piece of Hermes jewelry. I am sure there will be a second H piece soon



Thank you, leah - that's what I'm afraid of lol.  



Birdonce said:


> YAY!!!!! LOVE it on you. I want one to go with my necklace.



Thank you, Birdonce!  I think you NEED one to go with your necklace.


----------



## Birdonce

victoriachua said:


> My Garden Party 36 canvas in prune/bleu de prusse
> Love the color combo!  Now I just need to find a twilly to dress it up



Agreed, that color combo is perfection.


----------



## hermesBB

Rami00 said:


> Ooo I just died  the best pics i have ever seen.




Thank you Rami00


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hermesBB said:


> Okay, I know I am a bit too lazy and I should snap a couple of more pictures, but here they are...
> 
> Blue cashmere stole for DH
> Black silk stole for DH (both in the background)
> Against the navy blue light cashmere coat (cannot see in the first pic)
> So black Rodeo (me likey) on the bag
> And the graphite nail polish to go with the set...
> 
> View attachment 2887833
> 
> View attachment 2887834
> 
> 
> A better shot of the navy coat to go with Dolce's black fur stole. I was debating between the navy color and the really nice true red one. Finally pick the navy considering I need something understated. But the red is so amazing...
> 
> View attachment 2887842
> 
> View attachment 2887843
> 
> 
> In the last pic, it's the black cashmere and silk stole and something else.  I've been searching high and low to find something to go with my Forrest green Ghillie B, finally this fell into my hands. A gift from dear DH, not exactly by H, but a Loro Piana cashmere stole. It's so intricate that it is kinda four scarf in one. When DH saw it, he thought it was a super good deal but in fact it costs like more than two Hermes cashmere stoles all in even AFTER a huge discount. Oh well, what can you say about men... Sorry, I diverged... But the color is a perfect match and I really love that it is very versatile with all the different colors and patterns. Now I am wearing it a lot to get the money back. Hoho
> 
> View attachment 2887856


Beautiiiiiful


----------



## hermesBB

LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiiiiiful




Thanks Loukpeach.


----------



## Serva1

hermesBB said:


> Okay, I know I am a bit too lazy and I should snap a couple of more pictures]




Love the pics and the ultimate luxury H can offer &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Anj_here

Hello may i ask how much did you pay for this stunning bag?


----------



## Anj_here

ALLinTHEbag said:


> View attachment 2804575
> 
> It's tight but it fits!!



How much did you pay for this stunning bag?


----------



## panthere55

Ladybug^^ said:


> Special delivery guy brought in a present &#128522;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Oh my gorgeous!!!! What colors are those? It looks like chevre?


----------



## Anj_here

periogirl28 said:


> My surprise purchase this morning was a Malachyte Constance 24.



Wow!! Where did you get your Constance??


----------



## Anj_here

Mine is a garden party 36 bag in rouge pivoine! Im so in love with it...


----------



## periogirl28

Anj_here said:


> Mine is a garden party 36 bag in rouge pivoine! Im so in love with it...



The is so lovely. Do you have pics? I bought my Constance at my local store. It was a very lucky day for me.


----------



## Leah

periogirl28 said:


> The is so lovely. Do you have pics? I bought my Constance at my local store. It was a very lucky day for me.




Congratulations!!! You are sooo lucky - what a beautiful combination!! 
Share details and photos please!


----------



## periogirl28

Leah said:


> Congratulations!!! You are sooo lucky - what a beautiful combination!!
> Share details and photos please!



After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.


----------



## Suzie

periogirl28 said:


> After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.



Stunning!


----------



## Leah

periogirl28 said:


> After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.



Spectacular!!!!! 
Well worth the wait!!! 
I adore Constance bags! Congratulations again and I am certain you will enjoy this malachite beauty!!


----------



## periogirl28

Suzie said:


> Stunning!





Leah said:


> Spectacular!!!!!
> Well worth the wait!!!
> I adore Constance bags! Congratulations again and I am certain you will enjoy this malachite beauty!!



Thank you both! This was from before Christmas and originally posted a while back.


----------



## ForeverInPink

periogirl28 said:


> After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.



Gorgeous bag, love the color/leather combo!


----------



## MASEML

periogirl28 said:


> After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.




So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Suncatcher

periogirl28 said:


> After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.



Cousins! Mine is the same as yours except mine is the Elan size!  I wear mine often!


----------



## periogirl28

MASEML said:


> So beautiful! Congrats!



Thanks! I hope they produce more Constances these coming seasons! 



MrsJDS said:


> Cousins! Mine is the same as yours except mine is the Elan size!  I wear mine often!


----------



## purselover888

hermesBB said:


> Okay, I know I am a bit too lazy and I should snap a couple of more pictures, but here they are...
> 
> Blue cashmere stole for DH
> Black silk stole for DH (both in the background)
> Against the navy blue light cashmere coat (cannot see in the first pic)
> So black Rodeo (me likey) on the bag
> And the graphite nail polish to go with the set...
> 
> View attachment 2887833
> 
> View attachment 2887834
> 
> 
> A better shot of the navy coat to go with Dolce's black fur stole. I was debating between the navy color and the really nice true red one. Finally pick the navy considering I need something understated. But the red is so amazing...
> 
> View attachment 2887842
> 
> View attachment 2887843
> 
> 
> In the last pic, it's the black cashmere and silk stole and something else.  I've been searching high and low to find something to go with my Forrest green Ghillie B, finally this fell into my hands. A gift from dear DH, not exactly by H, but a Loro Piana cashmere stole. It's so intricate that it is kinda four scarf in one. When DH saw it, he thought it was a super good deal but in fact it costs like more than two Hermes cashmere stoles all in even AFTER a huge discount. Oh well, what can you say about men... Sorry, I diverged... But the color is a perfect match and I really love that it is very versatile with all the different colors and patterns. Now I am wearing it a lot to get the money back. Hoho
> 
> View attachment 2887856



Just exquisite!!!


----------



## yslvchanel

periogirl28 said:


> After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.




Wow, it is such a stunning color!  Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.


 
malachite is such a fab color. I love it. congrats!


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.



I just love this color green - gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## minismurf04

I've been reading everyone's new goodies and just wanted to contribute mine..&#9786;&#65039;
These are from Jan-today..&#128513;&#128563;&#128536;







Rose lipstick k35
So black rodeo charm
Dunno the name of the twilly &#128541;
Black and gold Belt kit
Pink clic clac ghw
Clic clac a pois cashmere shawl
Menthe chèvre Bearn phw


----------



## c18027

Perspective Cavaliere and Festival des Amazones printed enamel bracelets in rose gold.

Also a comparison shot with my Perspective Cavaliere bracelet in yellow gold :


----------



## jkld11

hermesBB said:


> Okay, I know I am a bit too lazy and I should snap a couple of more pictures, but here they are...
> 
> Blue cashmere stole for DH
> Black silk stole for DH (both in the background)
> Against the navy blue light cashmere coat (cannot see in the first pic)
> So black Rodeo (me likey) on the bag
> And the graphite nail polish to go with the set...
> 
> View attachment 2887833
> 
> View attachment 2887834
> 
> 
> A better shot of the navy coat to go with Dolce's black fur stole. I was debating between the navy color and the really nice true red one. Finally pick the navy considering I need something understated. But the red is so amazing...
> 
> View attachment 2887842
> 
> View attachment 2887843
> 
> 
> In the last pic, it's the black cashmere and silk stole and something else.  I've been searching high and low to find something to go with my Forrest green Ghillie B, finally this fell into my hands. A gift from dear DH, not exactly by H, but a Loro Piana cashmere stole. It's so intricate that it is kinda four scarf in one. When DH saw it, he thought it was a super good deal but in fact it costs like more than two Hermes cashmere stoles all in even AFTER a huge discount. Oh well, what can you say about men... Sorry, I diverged... But the color is a perfect match and I really love that it is very versatile with all the different colors and patterns. Now I am wearing it a lot to get the money back. Hoho
> 
> View attachment 2887856


Your ghillie B is amazing!


----------



## jkld11

New to me K32 in Vert Foncé. Now if only this bad weather would stop so I could wear her out with the boots I got in Paris last summer!


----------



## lovemybags54

A gift from my husband and girls for Valentine's Day &#128149;


----------



## thyme

jkld11 said:


> New to me K32 in Vert Foncé. Now if only this bad weather would stop so I could wear her out with the boots I got in Paris last summer!



gorgeous...is the leather box calf or swift/gulliver?


----------



## jkld11

chincac said:


> gorgeous...is the leather box calf or swift/gulliver?


Thanks! It's Swift.


----------



## thyme

jkld11 said:


> Thanks! It's Swift.



wow..am sooo jealous!! i love swift and green...congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jkld11 said:


> New to me K32 in Vert Foncé. Now if only this bad weather would stop so I could wear her out with the boots I got in Paris last summer!





lovemybags54 said:


> A gift from my husband and girls for Valentine's Day &#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890367




*jkld* and *lovemybags*, wowza, two gorgeous pics in a row. Congrats to both of you and enjoy!


----------



## jkld11

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jkld* and *lovemybags*, wowza, two gorgeous pics in a row. Congrats to both of you and enjoy!


Thank you Vigee! I'm so happy with my first K!


----------



## beanybaker

klynneann said:


> I would have to repackage it, so he didn't know it came from H lol.


Like your thinking, however I could tell him it cost 50 and he would believe me....so clueless.

Loving your bracelet, hope your enjoying your new


----------



## autumnbubble

minismurf04 said:


> I've been reading everyone's new goodies and just wanted to contribute mine..&#9786;&#65039;
> These are from Jan-today..&#128513;&#128563;&#128536;
> View attachment 2890090
> View attachment 2890092
> View attachment 2890093
> View attachment 2890094
> View attachment 2890095
> 
> 
> Rose lipstick k35
> So black rodeo charm
> Dunno the name of the twilly &#128541;
> Black and gold Belt kit
> Pink clic clac ghw
> Clic clac a pois cashmere shawl
> Menthe chèvre Bearn phw




Great acquisitions! Congrats on them all!


----------



## hermesBB

jkld11 said:


> Your ghillie B is amazing!




Thanks jkld11!


----------



## hermesBB

purselover888 said:


> Just exquisite!!!




Thank you purselover888!


----------



## Chloesam

minismurf04 said:


> I've been reading everyone's new goodies and just wanted to contribute mine..&#9786;&#65039;
> These are from Jan-today..&#128513;&#128563;&#128536;
> View attachment 2890090
> View attachment 2890092
> View attachment 2890093
> View attachment 2890094
> View attachment 2890095
> 
> 
> Rose lipstick k35
> So black rodeo charm
> Dunno the name of the twilly &#128541;
> Black and gold Belt kit
> Pink clic clac ghw
> Clic clac a pois cashmere shawl
> Menthe chèvre Bearn phw




Congrats on all of your beautiful purchases!


----------



## surfchick

eudo said:


> View attachment 2876559
> 
> 
> Two beauties together .. the SA sold me both in one week.. Maybe I am a little bit crazy





jkld11 said:


> New to me K32 in Vert Foncé. Now if only this bad weather would stop so I could wear her out with the boots I got in Paris last summer!



Awesome boots!


----------



## jkld11

surfchick said:


> Awesome boots!


Thank you! I am obsessed with ghillie detailing on everything!


----------



## kat99

hermesBB said:


> Okay, I know I am a bit too lazy and I should snap a couple of more pictures, but here they are...
> 
> Blue cashmere stole for DH
> Black silk stole for DH (both in the background)
> Against the navy blue light cashmere coat (cannot see in the first pic)
> So black Rodeo (me likey) on the bag
> And the graphite nail polish to go with the set...
> 
> View attachment 2887833
> 
> View attachment 2887834
> 
> 
> A better shot of the navy coat to go with Dolce's black fur stole. I was debating between the navy color and the really nice true red one. Finally pick the navy considering I need something understated. But the red is so amazing...
> 
> View attachment 2887842
> 
> View attachment 2887843
> 
> 
> In the last pic, it's the black cashmere and silk stole and something else.  I've been searching high and low to find something to go with my Forrest green Ghillie B, finally this fell into my hands. A gift from dear DH, not exactly by H, but a Loro Piana cashmere stole. It's so intricate that it is kinda four scarf in one. When DH saw it, he thought it was a super good deal but in fact it costs like more than two Hermes cashmere stoles all in even AFTER a huge discount. Oh well, what can you say about men... Sorry, I diverged... But the color is a perfect match and I really love that it is very versatile with all the different colors and patterns. Now I am wearing it a lot to get the money back. Hoho
> 
> View attachment 2887856



I love everything but I'm most jealous over the coat! I've tried it on twice so far and had heard from my SA that it was coming in red (I've only seen the navy). I love the clasp, it's gorgeous and so much fun to open and close. Enjoy!


----------



## TankerToad

kat99 said:


> I love everything but I'm most jealous over the coat! I've tried it on twice so far and had heard from my SA that it was coming in red (I've only seen the navy). I love the clasp, it's gorgeous and so much fun to open and close. Enjoy!


 I've seen the red and it is a vibrant true red! Very classic looking!


----------



## klynneann

beanybaker said:


> Like your thinking, however I could tell him it cost 50 and he would believe me....so clueless.
> 
> Loving your bracelet, hope your enjoying your new



I have done that before lol.  And all he has to do is go online - thank god he doesn't!  

Thank you, beanybaker.  I'm so glad I got it.


----------



## hermesBB

kat99 said:


> I love everything but I'm most jealous over the coat! I've tried it on twice so far and had heard from my SA that it was coming in red (I've only seen the navy). I love the clasp, it's gorgeous and so much fun to open and close. Enjoy!




Do not start with me on the red version  
Now I am really regretting that I didn't pick the red, errrrrr~~~~


----------



## hermesBB

TankerToad said:


> I've seen the red and it is a vibrant true red! Very classic looking!




The red color is indeed gorgeous~~~ I am so torn


----------



## Anj_here

periogirl28 said:


> The is so lovely. Do you have pics? I bought my Constance at my local store. It was a very lucky day for me.



Yes i have pics! i will post... But i need to check how to post as i am new here!!  Which store did you buy yours?


----------



## Anj_here

periogirl28 said:


> The is so lovely. Do you have pics? I bought my Constance at my local store. It was a very lucky day for me.



Yes i have pics! i will post... But i need to check how to post as i am new here!!  Which store did you buy yours?


----------



## autumnbubble

Reposting from the reveal thread:

Lindy 30 Clemence in Bleu Pale

Silk 140 Brides de Gala
Envelop
Clic Clac
Printed enamel bracelet


----------



## autumnbubble

Anj_here said:


> Yes i have pics! i will post... But i need to check how to post as i am new here!!  Which store did you buy yours?




Your GP is so pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

jkld11 said:


> New to me K32 in Vert Foncé. Now if only this bad weather would stop so I could wear her out with the boots I got in Paris last summer!





lovemybags54 said:


> A gift from my husband and girls for Valentine's Day &#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890367



Both are stunning! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## jkld11

periogirl28 said:


> Both are stunning! Congratulations to you both.


Thank you Periogirl!


----------



## sissy milano

blue python jacket 
and a blouse nouée sur le dos


----------



## emilyrosie

autumnbubble said:


> Reposting from the reveal thread:
> 
> Lindy 30 Clemence in Bleu Pale
> 
> Silk 140 Brides de Gala
> Envelop
> Clic Clac
> Printed enamel bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2890911
> View attachment 2890908
> View attachment 2890910


Gorgeous!! Such beautiful colours.


----------



## arabesques

sissy milano said:


> blue python jacket
> and a blouse nouée sur le dos



Sigh . . . So beautiful . . . You have exquisite taste, sissy milano.


----------



## thyme

sissy milano said:


> blue python jacket
> and a blouse nouée sur le dos


 
amazing pieces...congrats!


----------



## klynneann

autumnbubble said:


> Reposting from the reveal thread:
> 
> Lindy 30 Clemence in Bleu Pale
> 
> Silk 140 Brides de Gala
> Envelop
> Clic Clac
> Printed enamel bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2890911
> View attachment 2890908
> View attachment 2890910



Oh the color of your Lindy - I'm dying! So beautiful!


----------



## klynneann

sissy milano said:


> blue python jacket
> and a blouse nouée sur le dos



Gorgeous! That jacket! What is the lining?


----------



## sissy milano

arabesques said:


> Sigh . . . So beautiful . . . You have exquisite taste, sissy milano.



thank you dear arabesques, are the only pieces I found lovely in the Lemaire last collection.



chincac said:


> amazing pieces...congrats!



thank you dear chincac


----------



## periogirl28

sissy milano said:


> blue python jacket
> and a blouse nouée sur le dos



Ultra chic!


----------



## sissy milano

klynneann said:


> Gorgeous! That jacket! What is the lining?



The lining is 100% silk, but I absolutely do not know the name of the pattern... sorry, here we need someone more cultured than me in silk design 




periogirl28 said:


> Ultra chic!



thank you dear *periogirl28*


----------



## vivelebag

minismurf04 said:


> I've been reading everyone's new goodies and just wanted to contribute mine..&#9786;&#65039;
> These are from Jan-today..&#128513;&#128563;&#128536;
> View attachment 2890090
> View attachment 2890092
> View attachment 2890093
> View attachment 2890094
> View attachment 2890095
> 
> 
> Rose lipstick k35
> So black rodeo charm
> Dunno the name of the twilly &#128541;
> Black and gold Belt kit
> Pink clic clac ghw
> Clic clac a pois cashmere shawl
> Menthe chèvre Bearn phw




I wasn't a fan of the Rodeo charms until seeing this black beauty. Love your pink K too. Great acquisitions!


----------



## jkld11

hermesBB said:


> Thanks jkld11!


May I ask you -- was this a SO or are they offering Ghillies in this color now? Would also love to see more pix here or over in the Ghillies thread if you wouldn't mind!


----------



## minismurf04

autumnbubble said:


> Great acquisitions! Congrats on them all!





Chloesam said:


> Congrats on all of your beautiful purchases!



Thank you ladies I appreciate it! 



sissy milano said:


> blue python jacket
> and a blouse nouée sur le dos


That jacket is gorgeous..although I fear snakes and would never wear or touch one..I still like to admire from afar! lol :shame:



vivelebag said:


> I wasn't a fan of the Rodeo charms until seeing this black beauty. Love your pink K too. Great acquisitions!


 those rodeo charms really grows on you!  I wasn't a fan at first, but have been collecting them ever since!


----------



## nerimanna

hi everyone! just wanted to share my first ever hermes bag. it's an old one but in great shape. 

i am still new to hermes but tpf has been such a great resource and i am learning loads! i know i am surrounded by veterans and collectors here who have glorious collections of hermes, but i wouldn't hesitate to share my new to me herbag because for me, she's a beauty!

initially i liked the evelyne gm but then i looked into the herbags - hesitated a bit because it was a choice between canvas vs leather but then i looked into the state of preloved ones in ebay and how they age and they pretty much age, wear and tear the same way as any other bag, leather or not. so even if it is canvas, i liked the shape and look better than the evelyne and i figured with the canvas bags being interchangeable, in 2 colors and each bag is also reversible, i would get more wear out of it than the evelyne.

so here she is... can't wait to use it and contribute more pics  thanks for letting me share!


----------



## periogirl28

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! just wanted to share my first ever hermes bag. it's an old one but in great shape.
> 
> i am still new to hermes but tpf has been such a great resource and i am learning loads! i know i am surrounded by veterans and collectors here who have glorious collections of hermes, but i wouldn't hesitate to share my new to me herbag because for me, she's a beauty!
> 
> initially i liked the evelyne gm but then i looked into the herbags - hesitated a bit because it was a choice between canvas vs leather but then i looked into the state of preloved ones in ebay and how they age and they pretty much age, wear and tear the same way as any other bag, leather or not. so even if it is canvas, i liked the shape and look better than the evelyne and i figured with the canvas bags being interchangeable, in 2 colors and each bag is also reversible, i would get more wear out of it than the evelyne.
> 
> so here she is... can't wait to use it and contribute more pics  thanks for letting me share!



Fabulous bag, you made a good choice and will get lots of use from it. It looks in good condition too.


----------



## Monceau

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! just wanted to share my first ever hermes bag. it's an old one but in great shape.
> 
> i am still new to hermes but tpf has been such a great resource and i am learning loads! i know i am surrounded by veterans and collectors here who have glorious collections of hermes, but i wouldn't hesitate to share my new to me herbag because for me, she's a beauty!
> 
> initially i liked the evelyne gm but then i looked into the herbags - hesitated a bit because it was a choice between canvas vs leather but then i looked into the state of preloved ones in ebay and how they age and they pretty much age, wear and tear the same way as any other bag, leather or not. so even if it is canvas, i liked the shape and look better than the evelyne and i figured with the canvas bags being interchangeable, in 2 colors and each bag is also reversible, i would get more wear out of it than the evelyne.
> 
> so here she is... can't wait to use it and contribute more pics  thanks for letting me share!


Congratulations, the herbag is a great bag and the canvas is super-durable!
I love the combo bags and never tire of seeing them, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I believe it was 4000  before taxes.  I have two now. Bamboo and turquoise.  LOVE them! So versatile.


----------



## kat99

hermesBB said:


> Do not start with me on the red version
> Now I am really regretting that I didn't pick the red, errrrrr~~~~



In my opinion navy and red are equally good, you can't go wrong. The reason you are second guessing is because they are both great...so if you pick one, you are sure to agonize over the other. I'd enjoy the navy and you can always get the red version or another red jacket later


----------



## lum709

minismurf04 said:


> I've been reading everyone's new goodies and just wanted to contribute mine..&#9786;&#65039;
> These are from Jan-today..&#128513;&#128563;&#128536;
> View attachment 2890090
> View attachment 2890092
> View attachment 2890093
> View attachment 2890094
> View attachment 2890095
> 
> 
> Rose lipstick k35
> So black rodeo charm
> Dunno the name of the twilly &#128541;
> Black and gold Belt kit
> Pink clic clac ghw
> Clic clac a pois cashmere shawl
> Menthe chèvre Bearn phw




Love the Kelly so much


----------



## lynne_ross

autumnbubble said:


> Reposting from the reveal thread:
> 
> Lindy 30 Clemence in Bleu Pale
> 
> Silk 140 Brides de Gala
> Envelop
> Clic Clac
> Printed enamel bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2890911
> View attachment 2890908
> View attachment 2890910



Such a pretty colour! Looks great on you.


----------



## jessie77

sissy milano said:


> blue python jacket
> and a blouse nouée sur le dos


Seriously gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! just wanted to share my first ever hermes bag. it's an old one but in great shape.
> 
> i am still new to hermes but tpf has been such a great resource and i am learning loads! i know i am surrounded by veterans and collectors here who have glorious collections of hermes, but i wouldn't hesitate to share my new to me herbag because for me, she's a beauty!
> 
> initially i liked the evelyne gm but then i looked into the herbags - hesitated a bit because it was a choice between canvas vs leather but then i looked into the state of preloved ones in ebay and how they age and they pretty much age, wear and tear the same way as any other bag, leather or not. so even if it is canvas, i liked the shape and look better than the evelyne and i figured with the canvas bags being interchangeable, in 2 colors and each bag is also reversible, i would get more wear out of it than the evelyne.
> 
> so here she is... can't wait to use it and contribute more pics  thanks for letting me share!


This is such a big YES


----------



## Chloesam

Good timing today at the Miami store.  My husband is here for work and asked me to fly out.  The new rose gold enamel bangles were just being un-boxed! I picked up 2 in the neutral color way. They will go with everything, I just adore rose gold! I also wanted a slightly neutral CSGM and fell in love with Flamingo Party color way #9 I believe. Last but not least, got lucky and was able to pick up a new rodeo!
I think I like Miami!


----------



## mousdioufe

Rose gold enamel bracelet


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> blue python jacket
> and a blouse nouée sur le dos


 HIYA MY FRIEND!
OMG That jacket! I.DIE.
I have the skirt that matches that top and a top in that stles  in the Etriers pattern and you will love how easy it is to wear.
But THAT JACKET> Nothing comes even close!
I'm breathless~~


----------



## hermesBB

jkld11 said:


> May I ask you -- was this a SO or are they offering Ghillies in this color now? Would also love to see more pix here or over in the Ghillies thread if you wouldn't mind!




Hi, Jkld11 
Mine was not a SO. It was the first few colors they offered in Ghillies. Yes, different colors are still being offered such as anemone, bamboo, red and blue shades in regular skin and more variation in exotics like ostrich and crocs. 

Sure, I will snap a couple of more pics and post them later under the other "Ghillies Love"


----------



## Leah

sissy milano said:


> blue python jacket
> and a blouse nouée sur le dos



That is one truly magnificent coat!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> blue python jacket
> and a blouse nouée sur le dos




Gorgeous pieces, *sissy*! Major congrats.


----------



## jessie77

mousdioufe said:


> Rose gold enamel bracelet


Very nice. Was there a price increase on bracelets, mousdioufe?


----------



## mousdioufe

jessie77 said:


> Very nice. Was there a price increase on bracelets, mousdioufe?



I paid $650 for small pm bracelet


----------



## jessie77

mousdioufe said:


> I paid $650 for small pm bracelet


So that's the same price as before I think


----------



## jkld11

hermesBB said:


> Hi, Jkld11
> Mine was not a SO. It was the first few colors they offered in Ghillies. Yes, different colors are still being offered such as anemone, bamboo, red and blue shades in regular skin and more variation in exotics like ostrich and crocs.
> 
> Sure, I will snap a couple of more pics and post them later under the other "Ghillies Love"


Thank you for the intel, HermesBB! It is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Dorian J.

My new purchases--so excited!

Ulysse in rouge veau sombrero . . . and -

Sac a depeches in noir vache trekking with bolduc au carre twilly.  I thought the light and fun twilly might balance the cold formality of the black leather.


----------



## Rami00

lovemybags54 said:


> A gift from my husband and girls for Valentine's Day &#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890367



Stunning!


----------



## Rami00

Dorian J. said:


> My new purchases--so excited!
> 
> Ulysse in rouge veau sombrero . . . and -
> 
> Sac a depeches in noir vache trekking with bolduc au carre twilly.  I thought the light and fun twilly might balance the cold formality of the black leather.


----------



## Rami00

minismurf04 said:


> I've been reading everyone's new goodies and just wanted to contribute mine..&#9786;&#65039;
> These are from Jan-today..&#128513;&#128563;&#128536;
> View attachment 2890090
> View attachment 2890092
> View attachment 2890093
> View attachment 2890094
> View attachment 2890095
> 
> 
> Rose lipstick k35
> So black rodeo charm
> Dunno the name of the twilly &#128541;
> Black and gold Belt kit
> Pink clic clac ghw
> Clic clac a pois cashmere shawl
> Menthe chèvre Bearn phw



Love em all. Congrats.


----------



## hermesBB

jkld11 said:


> Thank you for the intel, HermesBB! It is simply gorgeous!




No problem. See additional photos under Ghillie love


----------



## Anj_here

minismurf04 said:


> I've been reading everyone's new goodies and just wanted to contribute mine..&#9786;&#65039;
> These are from Jan-today..&#128513;&#128563;&#128536;
> View attachment 2890090
> View attachment 2890092
> View attachment 2890093
> View attachment 2890094
> View attachment 2890095
> 
> 
> Rose lipstick k35
> So black rodeo charm
> Dunno the name of the twilly &#128541;
> Black and gold Belt kit
> Pink clic clac ghw
> Clic clac a pois cashmere shawl
> Menthe chèvre Bearn phw



Oooohhhh! I love the color of your K35!!!! Stunning!!


----------



## Liv69

Anj_here said:


> Oooohhhh! I love the color of your K35!!!! Stunning!!



That bag is TDF!!!!! Swooning madly here. Enjoy and wear her in good health


----------



## Liv69

Chloesam said:


> Good timing today at the Miami store.  My husband is here for work and asked me to fly out.  The new rose gold enamel bangles were just being un-boxed! I picked up 2 in the neutral color way. They will go with everything, I just adore rose gold! I also wanted a slightly neutral CSGM and fell in love with Flamingo Party color way #9 I believe. Last but not least, got lucky and was able to pick up a new rodeo!
> I think I like Miami!



Such beautiful bangles. Miami sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Anj_here

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I believe it was 4000  before taxes.  I have two now. Bamboo and turquoise.  LOVE them! So versatile.



Oooh! Wow!! Is it as big as the chanel wallet on chain? Or even bigger??


----------



## Anj_here

mousdioufe said:


> Rose gold enamel bracelet



Hmmmm nice combi of Cartier and H! Loving your arm candy!!!


----------



## Anj_here

periogirl28 said:


> After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.



Ooohhh! I love the color! What size is your constance?


----------



## Anj_here

hermesBB said:


> Okay, I know I am a bit too lazy and I should snap a couple of more pictures, but here they are...
> 
> Blue cashmere stole for DH
> Black silk stole for DH (both in the background)
> Against the navy blue light cashmere coat (cannot see in the first pic)
> So black Rodeo (me likey) on the bag
> And the graphite nail polish to go with the set...
> 
> View attachment 2887833
> 
> View attachment 2887834
> 
> 
> A better shot of the navy coat to go with Dolce's black fur stole. I was debating between the navy color and the really nice true red one. Finally pick the navy considering I need something understated. But the red is so amazing...
> 
> View attachment 2887842
> 
> View attachment 2887843
> 
> 
> In the last pic, it's the black cashmere and silk stole and something else.  I've been searching high and low to find something to go with my Forrest green Ghillie B, finally this fell into my hands. A gift from dear DH, not exactly by H, but a Loro Piana cashmere stole. It's so intricate that it is kinda four scarf in one. When DH saw it, he thought it was a super good deal but in fact it costs like more than two Hermes cashmere stoles all in even AFTER a huge discount. Oh well, what can you say about men... Sorry, I diverged... But the color is a perfect match and I really love that it is very versatile with all the different colors and patterns. Now I am wearing it a lot to get the money back. Hoho
> 
> View attachment 2887856



Loving everything!!!


----------



## hermesBB

Anj_here said:


> Loving everything!!!




Thanks Anj_here ^_^


----------



## autumnbubble

Chloesam said:


> Good timing today at the Miami store.  My husband is here for work and asked me to fly out.  The new rose gold enamel bangles were just being un-boxed! I picked up 2 in the neutral color way. They will go with everything, I just adore rose gold! I also wanted a slightly neutral CSGM and fell in love with Flamingo Party color way #9 I believe. Last but not least, got lucky and was able to pick up a new rodeo!
> I think I like Miami!




The Rodeo is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## autumnbubble

emilyrosie said:


> Gorgeous!! Such beautiful colours.




Thank you dear emilyrosie. I'm usually a bold color person when it comes to bags but this delicate blue just grows on me.



klynneann said:


> Oh the color of your Lindy - I'm dying! So beautiful!




Thank you klynneann, loving the color more and more!



lynne_ross said:


> Such a pretty colour! Looks great on you.




Thank you lynne_ross!


----------



## sissy milano

jessie77 said:


> Seriously gorgeous!



thank you



TankerToad said:


> HIYA MY FRIEND!
> OMG That jacket! I.DIE.
> I have the skirt that matches that top and a top in that stles  in the Etriers pattern and you will love how easy it is to wear.
> But THAT JACKET> Nothing comes even close!
> I'm breathless~~



thank you dear friend!
You are my inspiration with H clothes, you always buy the best.



Leah said:


> That is one truly magnificent coat!!!



thank you dear *Leah*



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pieces, *sissy*! Major congrats.



 thank you my friend


----------



## sissy milano

minismurf04 said:


> Thank you ladies I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> That jacket is gorgeous..although I fear snakes and would never wear or touch one..I still like to admire from afar! lol :shame:
> 
> 
> those rodeo charms really grows on you!  I wasn't a fan at first, but have been collecting them ever since!



thank you dear *minismurf04*


----------



## lum709

Anj_here said:


> Yes i have pics! i will post... But i need to check how to post as i am new here!!  Which store did you buy yours?


Love the color so much ... What color is this GP?


----------



## lum709

autumnbubble said:


> Reposting from the reveal thread:
> 
> Lindy 30 Clemence in Bleu Pale
> 
> Silk 140 Brides de Gala
> Envelop
> Clic Clac
> Printed enamel bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2890911
> View attachment 2890908
> View attachment 2890910




Bleu pale is so pretty, looks slightly Greg too in some lighting


----------



## lum709

Chloesam said:


> Good timing today at the Miami store.  My husband is here for work and asked me to fly out.  The new rose gold enamel bangles were just being un-boxed! I picked up 2 in the neutral color way. They will go with everything, I just adore rose gold! I also wanted a slightly neutral CSGM and fell in love with Flamingo Party color way #9 I believe. Last but not least, got lucky and was able to pick up a new rodeo!
> I think I like Miami!



Love everything here.. Still waiting for a cw in FP to come in ...


----------



## lum709

Dorian J. said:


> My new purchases--so excited!
> 
> Ulysse in rouge veau sombrero . . . and -
> 
> Sac a depeches in noir vache trekking with bolduc au carre twilly.  I thought the light and fun twilly might balance the cold formality of the black leather.



Congrats to your new bag, we r twilly twins..

Is the closure of the bag something new, I think I saw a constance/roulis shape of bag but in this closure..


----------



## minismurf04

Chloesam said:


> Good timing today at the Miami store.  My husband is here for work and asked me to fly out.  The new rose gold enamel bangles were just being un-boxed! I picked up 2 in the neutral color way. They will go with everything, I just adore rose gold! I also wanted a slightly neutral CSGM and fell in love with Flamingo Party color way #9 I believe. Last but not least, got lucky and was able to pick up a new rodeo!
> I think I like Miami!



Wow you did great Cholesam!  Love the rose gold bangles and ur new rodeo charm! Enjoy Miami!


----------



## Metrowestmama

iheartorange said:


> Woohoo I m first here!!
> 
> My unexpected purchase from last week..
> 
> View attachment 2802109
> 
> 
> And used it today to grocery shopping.. Lazy Sunday outfit
> 
> View attachment 2802110
> 
> 
> Love the charm!



Oh - I LOVE that!!!


----------



## Croisette7

sissy milano said:


> The lining is 100% silk, but I absolutely do not know the name of the pattern... sorry, here we need someone more cultured than me in silk design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear *periogirl28*


sissy, the blouse is so beautiful.  I think the pattern is Les Coupés.


----------



## Dorian J.

lum709 said:


> Congrats to your new bag, we r twilly twins..
> 
> Is the closure of the bag something new, I think I saw a constance/roulis shape of bag but in this closure..



Thank you, lum709!  I'd love to see your twilly-twin.  I'm not sure about this kind of closure.  I think this type of bag has a long history, but perhaps someone more knowledgeable than I could provide an answer.


----------



## autumnbubble

lum709 said:


> Bleu pale is so pretty, looks slightly Greg too in some lighting




Yes it's like a bluish grey or greyish blue  a delicate color but bags will age anyway


----------



## Miss Al

I escaped ban island just for this... lol. A rose confetti calvi might also be coming home with me... I'm still at the store.


----------



## autumnbubble

Miss Al said:


> I escaped ban island just for this... lol. A rose confetti calvi might also be coming home with me... I'm still at the store.




Congrats! What's the color?


----------



## Miss Al

autumnbubble said:


> Congrats! What's the color?



Blue Azteque in mysore. My third H item in BA mysore... totally


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!


----------



## sissy milano

Croisette7 said:


> sissy, the blouse is so beautiful.  I think the pattern is Les Coupés.



thank you *Croisette7*


----------



## Croisette7

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!


Both are lovely, Vigee!


----------



## minismurf04

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!



Love those rodeo charms!  And your bags Vigee are divine too


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!



So cute! They both look great on your bags too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leah

Miss Al said:


> I escaped ban island just for this... lol. A rose confetti calvi might also be coming home with me... I'm still at the store.



Bring this home!! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!



Adorable!!


----------



## mimi 123

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!


Lucky you!!! Very lucky!  Congrats! They look so lovely.


----------



## HGT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!




Awesome!  So envy!


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!




Looks really cute Vigee &#128516;


----------



## Chloesam

lum709 said:


> Love everything here.. Still waiting for a cw in FP to come in ...







minismurf04 said:


> Wow you did great Cholesam!  Love the rose gold bangles and ur new rodeo charm! Enjoy Miami!




Thank you lum709 and minismurf!


----------



## Chloesam

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!
> 
> VigeeLeBrun I am so happy for you and totally jealous at the same time!!! Congrats!


----------



## birkin10600

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!



Oh! So cute and adorable!


----------



## SugarMama

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!



So darling!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mp4

As we all know....good things come to those who wait.  I was finally able to check a pop color kelly pochette of my list!  Hooray!


----------



## NikitaH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!


Gorgeous Family photo. Adorable. I always want a Black Rodeo,  but haven't lucky enough to have one! Help me Help me please


----------



## looking4kelly

mp4 said:


> As we all know....good things come to those who wait.  I was finally able to check a pop color kelly pochette of my list!  Hooray!



And? May we see her please?!!! Let me guess:
Bambou?


----------



## looking4kelly

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! just wanted to share my first ever hermes bag. it's an old one but in great shape.
> 
> i am still new to hermes but tpf has been such a great resource and i am learning loads! i know i am surrounded by veterans and collectors here who have glorious collections of hermes, but i wouldn't hesitate to share my new to me herbag because for me, she's a beauty!...
> 
> so here she is... can't wait to use it and contribute more pics  thanks for letting me share!



Well done and well thought out. I love my H toile canvas too. So dignified in a fresh, young way


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Rose sakura


lagon


----------



## etoupebirkin

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2894647
> 
> Rose sakura
> View attachment 2894648
> 
> lagon



Very pretty Spring colors!!!


----------



## periogirl28

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2894647
> 
> Rose sakura
> View attachment 2894648
> 
> lagon



Really pretty! Was looking at the Sakura bracelets in my store also.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Thank you etoupebirkin and periogirl28&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## MrH

Orange and black boxes is coming home with me &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; &#127818;&#128052;


----------



## Nahreen

MrH said:


> Orange and black boxes is coming home with me &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; &#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894759



Looking forward to seeing whats in them.


----------



## trishaluvslv

MrH said:


> Orange and black boxes is coming home with me &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; &#127818;&#128052;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894759



Sneaky sneaky...do share:thumbup:


----------



## trishaluvslv

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2894647
> 
> Rose sakura
> View attachment 2894648
> 
> lagon



Oh my...so spring fresh, ready for the Easter bunny.....and sweets . These are precious


----------



## MrH

This is what I got today &#128522; Mr H for traveling and Miss coco ss15 for update my fashion trend &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Nahreen

MrH said:


> This is what I got today &#128522; Mr H for traveling and Miss coco ss15 for update my fashion trend &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2894818
> View attachment 2894819



Lovely. I would love a leather case for perfumes and gorgeous bracelet.


----------



## doves75

Miss Al said:


> I escaped ban island just for this... lol. A rose confetti calvi might also be coming home with me... I'm still at the store.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!




Beautiful Kelly wallet!! Great escape Miss Al&#128522;&#128522;


VigeeLeBrun....you score two so black Rodeo?? That's awesome &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Anj_here said:


> Oooh! Wow!! Is it as big as the chanel wallet on chain? Or even bigger??


I would say smaller. I will try and take a pic of them side by side. I just love the fact that the strap is removable and my iphone 6 fits in it too(snuggly).


----------



## Miss Al

doves75 said:


> Beautiful Kelly wallet!! Great escape Miss Al&#128522;&#128522;



Thanks doves75. It was worth the escape. Now I'm back at ban island.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks all for your kind comments! Love those Rodeo charms.


----------



## wenyihsu

K25 Rose Sakura w/ ghw in swift


----------



## thyme

wenyihsu said:


> K25 Rose Sakura w/ ghw in swift



Sooo pretty and cute! Congrats..


----------



## Kkho

wenyihsu said:


> K25 Rose Sakura w/ ghw in swift
> View attachment 2895780
> View attachment 2895781
> View attachment 2895782




Such a sweet color! Wear her in good health!


----------



## tannfran

wenyihsu said:


> K25 Rose Sakura w/ ghw in swift
> View attachment 2895780
> View attachment 2895781
> View attachment 2895782




Absolutely stunning!   Major congrats.  Wow!


----------



## ILoveC

Miss Al said:


> I escaped ban island just for this... lol. A rose confetti calvi might also be coming home with me... I'm still at the store.



Lovely wallet!  Is it gold hardware?


----------



## aanniewong

Just sharing the family's first Birkin 30 in Rouge Pivoine gold hardware   It's a stunning colour, transitions to a bright colour in the sunlight, a bit like bougainvillea...

Happy Valentine's Day to all and have a great one xxox


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> After turning down a few, this one was an unexpected offer. Malachyte Epsom with PHW.



I have no words, this is a dream combo 



lovemybags54 said:


> A gift from my husband and girls for Valentine's Day &#128149;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890367



Beautiful! Is this Crai? 



sissy milano said:


> blue python jacket
> and a blouse nouée sur le dos



 

Both are exquisite, but I don't think I have seen anything like that jacket, congratulations 



Dorian J. said:


> My new purchases--so excited!
> 
> Ulysse in rouge veau sombrero . . . and -
> 
> Sac a depeches in noir vache trekking with bolduc au carre twilly.  I thought the light and fun twilly might balance the cold formality of the black leather.



Very excited for you, love the SD


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two adorable black Rodeo Charms, PM and MM. Love them!



*Vigee* I am as green as Bambou :greengrin: I am dying for a Noir PM, they look wonderful on your bags


----------



## purse mommy

new to me scarf. just came in the mail today my first Hermes purchase. So excited


----------



## doves75

wenyihsu said:


> K25 Rose Sakura w/ ghw in swift
> View attachment 2895780
> View attachment 2895781
> View attachment 2895782




So pretty!! Congrats &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Miss Al

ILoveC said:


> Lovely wallet!  Is it gold hardware?



Thanks. I chose palladium hardware to match my farandole necklace.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wenyihsu said:


> K25 Rose Sakura w/ ghw in swift
> View attachment 2895780
> View attachment 2895781
> View attachment 2895782



Love your new Rose Sakura K25, *wenyihsu*. Major congrats!


----------



## ka__ying

Need a new wallet, here's my most recent purchase - dogon


----------



## chkpfbeliever

wenyihsu said:


> K25 Rose Sakura w/ ghw in swift
> View attachment 2895780
> View attachment 2895781
> View attachment 2895782




Congrats !! This is the cutest Kelly that I've ever seen !!! Did you get this in Japan ?


----------



## sissy milano

papertiger said:


> I have no words, this is a dream combo
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Is this Crai?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are exquisite, but I don't think I have seen anything like that jacket, congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Very excited for you, love the SD



thank you very much dear *papertiger*


----------



## lum709

aanniewong said:


> Just sharing the family's first Birkin 30 in Rouge Pivoine gold hardware   It's a stunning colour, transitions to a bright colour in the sunlight, a bit like bougainvillea...
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to all and have a great one xxox



Congrats, I'm glad you returned the roulis for this B... Happy V day to you too


----------



## lum709

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2894647
> 
> Rose sakura
> View attachment 2894648
> 
> lagon



Love both bracelets.... Plz do modeling pics


----------



## MRS.Hermes

lum709 said:


> love both bracelets.... Plz do modeling pics


----------



## nanaimo75

I just snagged this in Tokyo! Apologies for the poor lighting.


----------



## cavluv

nanaimo75 said:


> I just snagged this in Tokyo! Apologies for the poor lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896900


Love it...such a classic combo!


----------



## ROXANE2007

constance 18 veau sombrero fusain . love it so much


----------



## crazyforbag

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2896702
> 
> View attachment 2896704




so pretty!! COngrats!
You have both items I wanted!! Do you think they are available in the US boutique yet?


----------



## Buckeyemommy

aanniewong said:


> Just sharing the family's first Birkin 30 in Rouge Pivoine gold hardware   It's a stunning colour, transitions to a bright colour in the sunlight, a bit like bougainvillea...
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to all and have a great one xxox




Gorgeous color!  Enjoy.


----------



## AZPurseGirl

New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!



Wow! This made me gasp. What a beautiful kelly clutch


----------



## MASEML

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!



Wowza! Your KC is gorgeous!!! Drool. An amazing start into exotics, congratulations!


----------



## cavluv

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!



STUNNING...absolutely STUNNING!! Congrats on your first exotic...she is simply gorgeous!


----------



## aanniewong

lum709 said:


> Congrats, I'm glad you returned the roulis for this B... Happy V day to you too


I'm very glad too, thank you   So is the hubby


----------



## aanniewong

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!


OMG, my next purchase on my wishlist!!  Lucky you )  It's so gorgeous!!!  What is the name of the colour?


----------



## MRS.Hermes

crazyforbag said:


> so pretty!! COngrats!
> You have both items I wanted!! Do you think they are available in the US boutique yet?



I am not sure, I bought in Sydney last week.


----------



## aanniewong

aanniewong said:


> OMG, my next purchase on my wishlist!!  Lucky you )  It's so gorgeous!!!  What is the name of the colour?


I just saw the colour, sorry!!  It's stunning )  Congrats!


----------



## aanniewong

Buckeyemommy said:


> Gorgeous color!  Enjoy.


It is!  Thank you


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!




Your new Kelly Cut Pochette in *Bougainvillea* is amazing! Major congrats, *AZPurseGirl*, so happy for you!


----------



## ldldb

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!



wow stunning!


----------



## Ms Bunny

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!




Omg it's gorgeous!!!  I want a KC soooo bad. Congratulations on your beauty!


----------



## doves75

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!




What a stunning purse!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!



Wow so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Birdonce

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!



AMAZING. So very jealous. I would love one. And the color is so vibrant.

Digressing, but is there a thread showing what fits inside a Kelly Cut? I'm figuring probably the pochette with be my better choice since I am a purse stuffer (mostly the need for glasses, keys and phone tends to bulk stuff up.)


----------



## arlv8500

Chloesam said:


> Good timing today at the Miami store.  My husband is here for work and asked me to fly out.  The new rose gold enamel bangles were just being un-boxed! I picked up 2 in the neutral color way. They will go with everything, I just adore rose gold! I also wanted a slightly neutral CSGM and fell in love with Flamingo Party color way #9 I believe. Last but not least, got lucky and was able to pick up a new rodeo!
> I think I like Miami!



Oooooh everything is so very pretty!! Esp the rose gold enamels!


----------



## Suzie

ROXANE2007 said:


> constance 18 veau sombrero fusain . love it so much



Sounds intriguing, what colour is it?


----------



## Suzie

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!



One word, stunning!


----------



## Leah

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!



STUNNING!!! I think it would be impossible to take a bad photo of this beauty. Enjoy your lovely new exotic!


----------



## pursegirl789

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!


This is stunning!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pursegirl789

wenyihsu said:


> K25 Rose Sakura w/ ghw in swift
> View attachment 2895780
> View attachment 2895781
> View attachment 2895782


Beautiful and so cute, I haven't seen RS in kelly or B yet. Congrats!!! Where did you get this cutie?


----------



## ceci

Birdonce said:


> AMAZING. So very jealous. I would love one. And the color is so vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> Digressing, but is there a thread showing what fits inside a Kelly Cut? I'm figuring probably the pochette with be my better choice since I am a purse stuffer (mostly the need for glasses, keys and phone tends to bulk stuff up.)




Too bad KC won't fit all, especially glasses. It's quite narrow inside. I usually just put iphone5S (with case), card case. Also a small H fabric pouch (the one for B/K lock) to store lipstick & just the car key.


----------



## Serva1

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!




Congrats, a stunning red ( I have small exotic leathergoods in this colour) and I really love the colour. The first exotic bag is very special &#10084;&#65039; so happy for you and enjoy this beauty


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2896702
> 
> View attachment 2896704





nanaimo75 said:


> I just snagged this in Tokyo! Apologies for the poor lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896900





AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!




Congrats ladies on all your beautiful new H goodies !!  I could feel your excitement.


----------



## ghitay

Hi ladies!

Congrats on all your beautiful purchases- it is such eye-candy to scroll through them! 

Thank you for letting me share my 2 latest purchases. A Kelly Sellier in Bleu Saphir and the ever classic Medor Belt.


----------



## eeBags

ghitay said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Congrats on all your beautiful purchases- it is such eye-candy to scroll through them!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my 2 latest purchases. A Kelly Sellier in Bleu Saphir and the ever classic Medor Belt.


Congrats on your gorgeous purchases.


----------



## cavluv

ghitay said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Congrats on all your beautiful purchases- it is such eye-candy to scroll through them!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my 2 latest purchases. A Kelly Sellier in Bleu Saphir and the ever classic Medor Belt.


Beautiful additions ghitay!


----------



## ghitay

eeBags said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous purchases.





cavluv said:


> Beautiful additions ghitay!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## RyukkuX

Bought him home on Valentine's Day 2015. Black Togo B30 GHW. Thanks for sharing this joyous occasion with me!


----------



## Mollycoddle

My new baby. Gift from hubby. Just because. Lindy 30, rouge garance, Clemence, phw. Bought in Australia.


----------



## Mollycoddle

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2898565
> 
> 
> Bought him home on Valentine's Day 2015. Black Togo B30 GHW. Thanks for sharing this joyous occasion with me!




Black and gold is the best combo. Congrats!!!


----------



## MASEML

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2898565
> 
> 
> Bought him home on Valentine's Day 2015. Black Togo B30 GHW. Thanks for sharing this joyous occasion with me!



Love it! I want my next B to be this exact combo, I love neutrals with gold accents. Congratulations!


----------



## MASEML

Mollycoddle said:


> My new baby. Gift from hubby. Just because. Lindy 30, rouge garance, Clemence, phw. Bought in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898569
> View attachment 2898570



What a great hubby! Love just because gifts . Beautiful, you wear it so well too!


----------



## Chloesam

Mollycoddle said:


> My new baby. Gift from hubby. Just because. Lindy 30, rouge garance, Clemence, phw. Bought in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898569
> View attachment 2898570



Lovely pictures!  Congratulations on your new Lindy!


----------



## Chloesam

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2898565
> 
> 
> Bought him home on Valentine's Day 2015. Black Togo B30 GHW. Thanks for sharing this joyous occasion with me!



Congratulations!  I love black and gold together!  So classic and chic!


----------



## Chloesam

ghitay said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Congrats on all your beautiful purchases- it is such eye-candy to scroll through them!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my 2 latest purchases. A Kelly Sellier in Bleu Saphir and the ever classic Medor Belt.



Gorgeous Bleu Saphir Kelly!  Congratulations!  She is a beauty!


----------



## Vwa303

Omgg, soo goorgeeoouss, lucky u!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Suzie said:


> Sounds intriguing, what colour is it?



It's between black and grey matte.


----------



## jessie77

ROXANE2007 said:


> It's between black and grey matte.
> 
> View attachment 2898955



Beautiful Constance!


----------



## dollychic

ROXANE2007 said:


> It's between black and grey matte.
> 
> View attachment 2898955



Too GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## dollychic

Mollycoddle said:


> My new baby. Gift from hubby. Just because. Lindy 30, rouge garance, Clemence, phw. Bought in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898569
> View attachment 2898570



Absolutely perfect n classic! 
I love this color, hope u wear it in good health congrats once again dear!


----------



## dollychic

ghitay said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Congrats on all your beautiful purchases- it is such eye-candy to scroll through them!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my 2 latest purchases. A Kelly Sellier in Bleu Saphir and the ever classic Medor Belt.



Really lovely pieces! 
Congrats n sellier is such a perfect shape-keeping leather!!!


----------



## dollychic

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2898565
> 
> 
> Bought him home on Valentine's Day 2015. Black Togo B30 GHW. Thanks for sharing this joyous occasion with me!



Forever a classic combi! 
Well done n congrats!


----------



## sissy milano

ROXANE2007 said:


> It's between black and grey matte.
> 
> View attachment 2898955



congrats!
this is heaven!


----------



## dollychic

Manage to snag a Rose Jaipur lindy 34 before baby comes!
I reckon it'll do great for all my stuff n leaving ne hands-free after Junior's arrival ~ but then again.. No need for reason for Rose Jaipur actually! Hehehe!


----------



## Rami00

ROXANE2007 said:


> It's between black and grey matte.
> 
> View attachment 2898955


 
OMG! It's stunning.


----------



## ghitay

ROXANE2007 said:


> It's between black and grey matte.
> 
> View attachment 2898955



CONGRATS! Its such a classic beauty and so hard to come by. I am hoping my next purchase will be a Constance 
May you wear it in good health! Xxx


----------



## jessie77

dollychic said:


> Manage to snag a Rose Jaipur lindy 34 before baby comes!
> I reckon it'll do great for all my stuff n leaving ne hands-free after Junior's arrival ~ but then again.. No need for reason for Rose Jaipur actually! Hehehe!



Fabulous bag for a new mom!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

ceci said:


> Too bad KC won't fit all, especially glasses. It's quite narrow inside. I usually just put iphone5S (with case), card case. Also a small H fabric pouch (the one for B/K lock) to store lipstick & just the car key.


Hi and thank you!

The Kelly cut doesn't fit a ton... I put my ID and a couple credit cards in the side compartment.  In the main one I had my reading glasses, iphone 6 plus, lipstick, car keys and that's about it.  It wasn't stuffed but not a ton of extra room either.


----------



## minismurf04

Blue atoll garden party 36cm with a pair of Twillys. 
The paint color of my wall is actually very close if not exact color. 


Here she is next to my Lagoon B30 for color comparison

Although they're similar shades, next to lagoon, blue atoll is more robins egg/seafoam blue than my lagoon's aqua green.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899688
> 
> Blue atoll garden party 36cm with a pair of Twillys.
> The paint color of my wall is actually very close if not exact color.
> View attachment 2899689
> 
> Here she is next to my Lagoon B30 for color comparison
> 
> Although they're similar shades, next to lagoon, blue atoll is more robins egg/seafoam blue than my lagoon's aqua green.



Thanks for the comparison pic, *minismurf*. It's very helpful.


----------



## ROXANE2007

ghitay said:


> CONGRATS! Its such a classic beauty and so hard to come by. I am hoping my next purchase will be a Constance
> May you wear it in good health! Xxx





Rami00 said:


> OMG! It's stunning.





sissy milano said:


> congrats!
> this is heaven!





dollychic said:


> Too GORGEOUS!!!





jessie77 said:


> Beautiful Constance!




Thank you very much Ladies, it's my first constance and I didn't  think of finding one it was unhoped-for.
Ghitay, i hope you I hope that you will be able to find one of them quickly, because it is really a small bag which charms


----------



## RyukkuX

13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle


----------



## ldldb

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2900175
> 
> 
> 13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle



i love your belt! did you find this in the US or at an overseas boutique? tia!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2900175
> 
> 
> 13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle





ldldb said:


> i love your belt! did you find this in the US or at an overseas boutique? tia!



Beautiful belt! Yes, would love to know where you found this gem.


----------



## georgiegirl27

ROXANE2007 said:


> It's between black and grey matte.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898955




Ooooh, this is gorgeous  xx


----------



## georgiegirl27

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899688
> 
> Blue atoll garden party 36cm with a pair of Twillys.
> The paint color of my wall is actually very close if not exact color.
> View attachment 2899689
> 
> Here she is next to my Lagoon B30 for color comparison
> 
> Although they're similar shades, next to lagoon, blue atoll is more robins egg/seafoam blue than my lagoon's aqua green.




Both the lagoon B and the garden party are stunning bags - congratulations - great choices  xx


----------



## MASEML

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2900175
> 
> 
> 13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle



Yes, must know details! It's really nice! Love


----------



## RyukkuX

ldldb said:


> i love your belt! did you find this in the US or at an overseas boutique? tia!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful belt! Yes, would love to know where you found this gem.







MASEML said:


> Yes, must know details! It's really nice! Love





Thanks Ladies!! I was offered this by my lovely SA in NJ.


----------



## surfchick

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2900175
> 
> 
> 13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle



I agree with everyone! I love the belt!


----------



## Serva1

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2900175
> 
> 
> 13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle




This is so cute and the rosegold goes well with craie, congrats &#128516;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

RyukkuX said:


> Thanks Ladies!! I was offered this by my lovely SA in NJ.



*Thanks*, RyukkuX!


----------



## Ms Bunny

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2900175
> 
> 
> 13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle




So pretty!  Love the rose gold. What a wonderful SA &#128515;


----------



## agneau88

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2900175
> 
> 
> 13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle



Rose gold again! I get excited for the new rose gold collection. That's wonderful!


----------



## Pursebop

*my most recent Hermes indulgence...introducing #missNOIR Kelly32 togo:
*


----------



## LOUKPEACH

******** said:


> *my most recent Hermes indulgence...introducing #missNOIR Kelly32 togo:
> *


OMG I am so jealous of you!!! Congrats


----------



## dollychic

******** said:


> *my most recent Hermes indulgence...introducing #missNOIR Kelly32 togo:
> *



Awww once again im gg to say it to uuuuu.. SUPER PRETTY! Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *my most recent Hermes indulgence...introducing #missNOIR Kelly32 togo:
> *



Gorgeous, **********! Classic H K32!


----------



## atomic110

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2900175
> 
> 
> 13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle



Rose gold buckle look very classy... i'm going to check it out now 







dollychic said:


> Manage to snag a Rose Jaipur lindy 34 before baby comes!
> I reckon it'll do great for all my stuff n leaving ne hands-free after Junior's arrival ~ but then again.. No need for reason for Rose Jaipur actually! Hehehe!



Congrats!!! Happy mom make happy baby 






minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899688
> 
> Blue atoll garden party 36cm with a pair of Twillys.
> The paint color of my wall is actually very close if not exact color.
> View attachment 2899689
> 
> Here she is next to my Lagoon B30 for color comparison
> 
> Although they're similar shades, next to lagoon, blue atoll is more robins egg/seafoam blue than my lagoon's aqua green.



love both shades and the way u match it with twilly 






ROXANE2007 said:


> It's between black and grey matte.
> 
> View attachment 2898955



This is stunning! This will be in my wishlist now


----------



## panthere55

Got cashmere gloves in iris on malleries! Brand new! Couldn't believe my eyes as I was looking for some cashmere ones and these are perfect!


----------



## emilyrosie

panthere55 said:


> Got cashmere gloves in iris on malleries! Brand new! Couldn't believe my eyes as I was looking for some cashmere ones and these are perfect!




What a stunning colour!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

panthere55 said:


> Got cashmere gloves in iris on malleries! Brand new! Couldn't believe my eyes as I was looking for some cashmere ones and these are perfect!


Oh wow, these are lovely!!  

I saw this today in Hermes - was thinking it might go beautifully with your gloves, but I realise seeing them together now that the shade is completely different!  lol x


----------



## rainneday

panthere55 said:


> Got cashmere gloves in iris on malleries! Brand new! Couldn't believe my eyes as I was looking for some cashmere ones and these are perfect!



 Congrats!


----------



## jessie77

panthere55 said:


> Got cashmere gloves in iris on malleries! Brand new! Couldn't believe my eyes as I was looking for some cashmere ones and these are perfect!




Beautiful gloves!


----------



## Ladybaga

******** said:


> *my most recent Hermes indulgence...introducing #missNOIR Kelly32 togo:
> *



Beautiful kelly!!! Welcome to the kelly club!!!


----------



## panthere55

emilyrosie said:


> What a stunning colour!!


 


georgiegirl27 said:


> Oh wow, these are lovely!!
> 
> I saw this today in Hermes - was thinking it might go beautifully with your gloves, but I realise seeing them together now that the shade is completely different!  lol x


 


rainneday said:


> Congrats!


 


jessie77 said:


> Beautiful gloves!




Thank you guys!  Georgiegirl, thank you for suggestion!!!


----------



## spylove22

panthere55 said:


> Got cashmere gloves in iris on malleries! Brand new! Couldn't believe my eyes as I was looking for some cashmere ones and these are perfect!



That color is everything!! Congrats!!!


----------



## chanelloverz

How long did you have to wait?


----------



## chanelloverz

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2898565
> 
> 
> Bought him home on Valentine's Day 2015. Black Togo B30 GHW. Thanks for sharing this joyous occasion with me!


 
How long did yo u have to wait before you got your bag?


----------



## Anj_here

autumnbubble said:


> Your GP is so pretty!


Thanks! Your lindy looks stunning as well!!


----------



## chanelloverz

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! just wanted to share my first ever hermes bag. it's an old one but in great shape.
> 
> i am still new to hermes but tpf has been such a great resource and i am learning loads! i know i am surrounded by veterans and collectors here who have glorious collections of hermes, but i wouldn't hesitate to share my new to me herbag because for me, she's a beauty!
> 
> initially i liked the evelyne gm but then i looked into the herbags - hesitated a bit because it was a choice between canvas vs leather but then i looked into the state of preloved ones in ebay and how they age and they pretty much age, wear and tear the same way as any other bag, leather or not. so even if it is canvas, i liked the shape and look better than the evelyne and i figured with the canvas bags being interchangeable, in 2 colors and each bag is also reversible, i would get more wear out of it than the evelyne.
> 
> so here she is... can't wait to use it and contribute more pics  thanks for letting me share!



Nice! So eager to know how much bit I know its not proper


----------



## Anj_here

lum709 said:


> Love the color so much ... What color is this GP?



Thank you!! I fell in love with the color right away when i saw it! My GP is in rouge pivoine!


----------



## Anj_here

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I would say smaller. I will try and take a pic of them side by side. I just love the fact that the strap is removable and my iphone 6 fits in it too(snuggly).



Ooh wow!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Anj_here

AZPurseGirl said:


> New Kelly Cut Pochette in Bougainvillea - my first exotic!  Couldn't be more excited.  Took the picture in car, so excuse the shadows!!!



Oooohh!!! Im so in love with now.... Drool!! &#128562;


----------



## Anj_here

aanniewong said:


> Just sharing the family's first Birkin 30 in Rouge Pivoine gold hardware   It's a stunning colour, transitions to a bright colour in the sunlight, a bit like bougainvillea...
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day to all and have a great one xxox



I want a B in this color too!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Lucky you!!


----------



## mistikat

chanelloverz said:


> Nice! So eager to know how much bit I know its not proper



Welcome. There is a price reference/no chat thread here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...nd-travel-slgs-prices-no-chatting-893746.html


----------



## Anj_here

ghitay said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Congrats on all your beautiful purchases- it is such eye-candy to scroll through them!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my 2 latest purchases. A Kelly Sellier in Bleu Saphir and the ever classic Medor Belt.



Ooh! I so love the color of you B! And your Medor belt is stunning! May i know where you bought it from?


----------



## Anj_here

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2898565
> 
> 
> Bought him home on Valentine's Day 2015. Black Togo B30 GHW. Thanks for sharing this joyous occasion with me!



This black and gold is a stunner!!! So elegant! May i know where you got this beauty??


----------



## Anj_here

dollychic said:


> Manage to snag a Rose Jaipur lindy 34 before baby comes!
> I reckon it'll do great for all my stuff n leaving ne hands-free after Junior's arrival ~ but then again.. No need for reason for Rose Jaipur actually! Hehehe!



Loving the color of this!!


----------



## Anj_here

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2900175
> 
> 
> 13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle



Wow i love the rose gold buckle!!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

chanelloverz said:


> Nice! So eager to know how much bit I know its not proper
> ...


----------



## georgiegirl27

nerimanna said:


> hi everyone! just wanted to share my first ever hermes bag. it's an old one but in great shape.
> 
> i am still new to hermes but tpf has been such a great resource and i am learning loads! i know i am surrounded by veterans and collectors here who have glorious collections of hermes, but i wouldn't hesitate to share my new to me herbag because for me, she's a beauty!
> 
> initially i liked the evelyne gm but then i looked into the herbags - hesitated a bit because it was a choice between canvas vs leather but then i looked into the state of preloved ones in ebay and how they age and they pretty much age, wear and tear the same way as any other bag, leather or not. so even if it is canvas, i liked the shape and look better than the evelyne and i figured with the canvas bags being interchangeable, in 2 colors and each bag is also reversible, i would get more wear out of it than the evelyne.
> 
> so here she is... can't wait to use it and contribute more pics  thanks for letting me share!




This is exactly the same style and colour that I took out with me today and have just posted pictures of in the Hermes in action thread - you will love it - enjoy!  x


----------



## Vassa

It has been a while since I posted anything on the forum. Although my study kept me busy, it did not prevent me from getting some new goodies. Presenting to you:


1  Potager Exraordinaire, not sure about the colour way, and Un Jardin Anglais, cw 06


2  Flamingo Part CSGM, cw 11. 


3  Click H azuur, CDC in black box leather and last but not least CDC belt, raisin box leather.
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Vassa said:


> It has been a while since I posted anything on the forum. Although my study kept me busy, it did not prevent me from getting some new goodies. Presenting to you:
> 
> 
> 1  Potager Exraordinaire, not sure about the colour way, and Un Jardin Anglais, cw 06
> 
> 
> 2  Flamingo Part CSGM, cw 11.
> 
> 
> 3  Click H azuur, CDC in black box leather and last but not least CDC belt, raisin box leather.
> Thank you for letting me share.



No pics, *Vassa* ~ would love to see your new H goodies!


----------



## Vassa

VigeeLeBrun said:


> No pics, *Vassa* ~ would love to see your new H goodies!


 
Sorry about that, just updated


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Vassa said:


> Sorry about that, just updated



Thanks for the pics, *Vassa*. Wowza, I think that you bought my entire WL. Seriously, great H loot!


----------



## Vassa

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the pics, *Vassa*. Wowza, I think that you bought my entire WL. Seriously, great H loot!


 Thank you very much, dear *Vigee*. I hope you manage to get your WL items soon.


----------



## MadisonGirl99

B30 in Bleu Pale Togo with GHW


----------



## jessie77

MadisonGirl99 said:


> B30 in Bleu Pale Togo with GHW



WOW! Congrats, she's a beauty.


----------



## jessie77

Vassa said:


> It has been a while since I posted anything on the forum. Although my study kept me busy, it did not prevent me from getting some new goodies. Presenting to you:
> 
> 
> 1  Potager Exraordinaire, not sure about the colour way, and Un Jardin Anglais, cw 06
> 
> 
> 2  Flamingo Part CSGM, cw 11.
> 
> 
> 3  Click H azuur, CDC in black box leather and last but not least CDC belt, raisin box leather.
> Thank you for letting me share.



Very nice, especially love Flamingo Party


----------



## babysuki

love the new rose gold bracelet! 

thx for letting me share (&#758;&#8254;&#7620; &#8315;&#811; &#8254;&#7621;&#757


----------



## georgiegirl27

babysuki said:


> View attachment 2902479
> 
> 
> love the new rose gold bracelet!
> 
> thx for letting me share (&#758;&#8254;&#7620; &#8315;&#811; &#8254;&#7621;&#757




Oooh I saw this yesterday in person - it is a gorgeous shade  x


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MadisonGirl99 said:


> B30 in Bleu Pale Togo with GHW


Fantastic. Congrats


----------



## Leah

babysuki said:


> View attachment 2902479
> 
> 
> love the new rose gold bracelet!
> 
> thx for letting me share (&#758;&#8254;&#7620; &#8315;&#811; &#8254;&#7621;&#757



Stunning!!


----------



## vivelebag

babysuki said:


> View attachment 2902479
> 
> 
> love the new rose gold bracelet!
> 
> thx for letting me share (&#758;&#8254;&#7620; &#8315;&#811; &#8254;&#7621;&#757




Cute kitty and bracelets!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MadisonGirl99 said:


> B30 in Bleu Pale Togo with GHW



This is so pretty and the twillies are perfect!!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

ghitay said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Congrats on all your beautiful purchases- it is such eye-candy to scroll through them!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my 2 latest purchases. A Kelly Sellier in Bleu Saphir and the ever classic Medor Belt.



Beautiful purchases!! Congratulation.  



RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2898565
> 
> 
> Bought him home on Valentine's Day 2015. Black Togo B30 GHW. Thanks for sharing this joyous occasion with me!



My dream bag!! I always wanting to own a classic birkin in black, saw one in shw before but I think black looks best with ghw! 



Mollycoddle said:


> My new baby. Gift from hubby. Just because. Lindy 30, rouge garance, Clemence, phw. Bought in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898569
> View attachment 2898570



Looks great on you!!


----------



## babysuki

TenaciousB said:


> My last baby K35 So Black. Thank you all for sharing my joy. &#128536;
> View attachment 2823994



OMG it's so pretty! Would love to see the pic with the so black rodeo on it!!!


----------



## babysuki

Leah said:


> Stunning!!





vivelebag said:


> Cute kitty and bracelets!




Thank you Leah and vivelebag 

I found rose gold suits me better with my skin tone


----------



## looking4kelly

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899688
> 
> Blue atoll garden party 36cm with a pair of Twillys.
> The paint color of my wall is actually very close if not exact color.
> View attachment 2899689
> 
> Here she is next to my Lagoon B30 for color comparison
> 
> Although they're similar shades, next to lagoon, blue atoll is more robins egg/seafoam blue than my lagoon's aqua green.



Loved seeing this, thank you - you choose beautiful bags. I am still so confused about this Atoll colour though - what leather is your GP please?


----------



## panthere55

My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black


----------



## Vassa

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black


  Wow, it is stunning indeed!


----------



## Serva1

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black




OMG panthere, I just fainted, such a shine, lovely scales and the hw is my favourite in this colour. Congrats!!!!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lum709

babysuki said:


> View attachment 2902479
> 
> 
> love the new rose gold bracelet!
> 
> thx for letting me share (&#758;&#8254;&#7620; &#8315;&#811; &#8254;&#7621;&#757



Love this,,,, so tempting


----------



## Suzie

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black



This is just magical, congrats.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black



So elegant, *panthere*! Love the lisse croc and the color is amazing.


----------



## brandee1002

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black



Lucky lady !! Love your taste &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## jessie77

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black



Stunning. Congrats!


----------



## MSO13

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black




Congratulations, this exact combo was my first CDC and I love the dark inky blue.  It's so versatile, enjoy!


----------



## jessie77

babysuki said:


> View attachment 2902479
> 
> 
> love the new rose gold bracelet!
> 
> thx for letting me share (&#758;&#8254;&#7620; &#8315;&#811; &#8254;&#7621;&#757



Beautiful. I love the rose gold.


----------



## MASEML

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black



Beautiful panthere!


----------



## ghitay

Anj_here said:


> Ooh! I so love the color of you B! And your Medor belt is stunning! May i know where you bought it from?



Thank you dear! Both purchased from the FSH store in Paris.


----------



## ghitay

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black



Congrats!! Your medor clutch is to die for!!


----------



## Chloesam

Vassa said:


> It has been a while since I posted anything on the forum. Although my study kept me busy, it did not prevent me from getting some new goodies. Presenting to you:
> 
> 
> 1  Potager Exraordinaire, not sure about the colour way, and Un Jardin Anglais, cw 06
> 
> 
> 2  Flamingo Part CSGM, cw 11.
> 
> 
> 3  Click H azuur, CDC in black box leather and last but not least CDC belt, raisin box leather.
> Thank you for letting me share.



Love these scarves!  Gorgeous CW's thanks for sharing!



babysuki said:


> View attachment 2902479
> 
> 
> love the new rose gold bracelet!
> 
> thx for letting me share (&#758;&#8254;&#7620; &#8315;&#811; &#8254;&#7621;&#757



Beautiful bracelet!  I have the matching ring.  Congrats!




MadisonGirl99 said:


> B30 in Bleu Pale Togo with GHW



Stunning!  Such a beauty! Congratulations!



panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black



Lucky you panther!  She is so elegant!  Gorgeous bag to add to your amazing collection!


----------



## SugarMama

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black



This is really quite exquisite.  Enjoy using her!


----------



## antheakuma

The gold Bolide is a gift to myself for the recent promotion. 
Bleu hydra GP was for the previous promotion.


(sorry for the poor photo quality)


----------



## aanniewong

Ok ladies, just to do some justice to the first Birkin in the family, here are some picture of it basking in good light, in all its rouge pivoine glory, kind courtesy of my mom.  As you can see, this peony colour is so beautiful in the light and earlier I had posted it in the shade...  It is an unforgettable colour shade, you can see all shades of red in this B!  Just sharing 

And to all celebrating the Chinese Lunar New Year, &#26032;&#24180;&#19975;&#20107;&#22914;&#24847;&#65292;&#20581;&#24247;&#21916;&#20048;!


----------



## aanniewong

aanniewong said:


> Ok ladies, just to do some justice to the first Birkin in the family, here are some picture of it basking in good light, in all its rouge pivoine glory, kind courtesy of my mom.  As you can see, this peony colour is so beautiful in the light and earlier I had posted it in the shade...  It is an unforgettable colour shade, you can see all shades of red in this B!  Just sharing
> 
> And to all celebrating the Chinese Lunar New Year, &#26032;&#24180;&#19975;&#20107;&#22914;&#24847;&#65292;&#20581;&#24247;&#21916;&#20048;!



Oh my dogs, what are they doing here!?  Oops, this should be the pic


----------



## klynneann

babysuki said:


> View attachment 2902479
> 
> 
> love the new rose gold bracelet!
> 
> thx for letting me share (&#758;&#8254;&#7620; &#8315;&#811; &#8254;&#7621;&#757



Gorgeous!!


----------



## aanniewong

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black


Gorgeous!  I saw it appear fleetingly on the USA Hermes site, it was gone within the hour.  Lol ya been stalking the site for forever


----------



## Almazyoona

Finally after stalking this amazing forum for months, I have decided to create an account to share my passion for orange goodies with all of you. My latest purchase is a find from French e-store : CDC belt in anemone with GHW  quick mod pic as I still cant open new threads! Sorry for the quality!


----------



## jyyanks

MadisonGirl99 said:


> B30 in Bleu Pale Togo with GHW




Stunning!!!  Love the color. Is Bleu Pale new?


----------



## jyyanks

babysuki said:


> View attachment 2902479
> 
> 
> love the new rose gold bracelet!
> 
> thx for letting me share (&#758;&#8254;&#7620; &#8315;&#811; &#8254;&#7621;&#757




Looks amazing in you. Thanks for sharing. Rose Gold is so pretty!


----------



## jyyanks

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black




Wow!!!  How did I miss this?  It's divine!  Can I ask how much it was? I'm thinking of getting a croc piece and this is gorgeous!


----------



## jyyanks

antheakuma said:


> The gold Bolide is a gift to myself for the recent promotion.
> 
> Bleu hydra GP was for the previous promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the poor photo quality)




Both are beautiful. Really love both-- especially blue hydra!  Congrats on the purchases and the promotion. 



aanniewong said:


> Ok ladies, just to do some justice to the first Birkin in the family, here are some picture of it basking in good light, in all its rouge pivoine glory, kind courtesy of my mom.  As you can see, this peony colour is so beautiful in the light and earlier I had posted it in the shade...  It is an unforgettable colour shade, you can see all shades of red in this B!  Just sharing
> 
> And to all celebrating the Chinese Lunar New Year, &#26032;&#24180;&#19975;&#20107;&#22914;&#24847;&#65292;&#20581;&#24247;&#21916;&#20048;!




Rouge pivoine is stunning. What a great color for your first B. Enjoy and wear in good health!  



Almazyoona said:


> Finally after stalking this amazing forum for months, I have decided to create an account to share my passion for orange goodies with all of you. My latest purchase is a find from French e-store : CDC belt in anemone with GHW  quick mod pic as I still cant open new threads! Sorry for the quality!




Love anemone with GHW!!!  This forum is quite enabling but so much fun. Congrats on your new belt!


----------



## minismurf04

looking4kelly said:


> Loved seeing this, thank you - you choose beautiful bags. I am still so confused about this Atoll colour though - what leather is your GP please?




It's vache country.. 
I hope you do go in and have a look...it's such a pretty color


----------



## doves75

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black




What a great SA you have. Congrats....the Medor is gorgeous!!



aanniewong said:


> Ok ladies, just to do some justice to the first Birkin in the family, here are some picture of it basking in good light, in all its rouge pivoine glory, kind courtesy of my mom.  As you can see, this peony colour is so beautiful in the light and earlier I had posted it in the shade...  It is an unforgettable colour shade, you can see all shades of red in this B!  Just sharing
> 
> And to all celebrating the Chinese Lunar New Year, &#26032;&#24180;&#19975;&#20107;&#22914;&#24847;&#65292;&#20581;&#24247;&#21916;&#20048;!




Congrats on your 1st Birkin!! You won't forget your 1st &#128522;&#128522; 

Happy CNY!!


----------



## jessie77

aanniewong said:


> Ok ladies, just to do some justice to the first Birkin in the family, here are some picture of it basking in good light, in all its rouge pivoine glory, kind courtesy of my mom.  As you can see, this peony colour is so beautiful in the light and earlier I had posted it in the shade...  It is an unforgettable colour shade, you can see all shades of red in this B!  Just sharing
> 
> And to all celebrating the Chinese Lunar New Year, &#26032;&#24180;&#19975;&#20107;&#22914;&#24847;&#65292;&#20581;&#24247;&#21916;&#20048;!



Congrats! Your Birkin is gorgeous and your family (kids and dogs) is precious.


----------



## Suncatcher

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black



Drool!!!


----------



## aanniewong

jyyanks said:


> Both are beautiful. Really love both-- especially blue hydra!  Congrats on the purchases and the promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge pivoine is stunning. What a great color for your first B. Enjoy and wear in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love anemone with GHW!!!  This forum is quite enabling but so much fun. Congrats on your new belt!


Thank you


----------



## aanniewong

jessie77 said:


> Congrats! Your Birkin is gorgeous and your family (kids and dogs) is precious.


Hehe inadvertently they got the limelight too!  Precious B with precious family.  Thank you


----------



## aanniewong

doves75 said:


> What a great SA you have. Congrats....the Medor is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your 1st Birkin!! You won't forget your 1st &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Happy CNY!!


Thank you!  It's staying in the family, and the memories of this B and its adventures will continue... next episode


----------



## Myke518

antheakuma said:


> The gold Bolide is a gift to myself for the recent promotion.
> 
> Bleu hydra GP was for the previous promotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the poor photo quality)




Many many congratulations on your milestone! Wonderful picks!


----------



## Rami00

aanniewong said:


> Oh my dogs, what are they doing here!?  Oops, this should be the pic



It's gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Almazyoona said:


> Finally after stalking this amazing forum for months, I have decided to create an account to share my passion for orange goodies with all of you. My latest purchase is a find from French e-store : CDC belt in anemone with GHW  quick mod pic as I still cant open new threads! Sorry for the quality!



The color looks stunning!


----------



## Rami00

panthere55 said:


> My SA surprised me with medor in blue marine croc! Love this color! Almost black



Omg wow!!  congrats!


----------



## panthere55

Vassa said:


> Wow, it is stunning indeed!


 


Serva1 said:


> OMG panthere, I just fainted, such a shine, lovely scales and the hw is my favourite in this colour. Congrats!!!!&#10084;&#65039;


 


Suzie said:


> This is just magical, congrats.


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> So elegant, *panthere*! Love the lisse croc and the color is amazing.




Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> Lucky lady !! Love your taste &#128525;&#128536;


 


jessie77 said:


> Stunning. Congrats!


 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Congratulations, this exact combo was my first CDC and I love the dark inky blue.  It's so versatile, enjoy!


 


MASEML said:


> Beautiful panthere!




Thank you!!!! Brandee - likewise!  MrsOwen, I have CDC in same color and love it to pieces!!!!


----------



## panthere55

ghitay said:


> Congrats!! Your medor clutch is to die for!!


 


Chloesam said:


> Love these scarves!  Gorgeous CW's thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bracelet!  I have the matching ring.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!  Such a beauty! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you panther!  She is so elegant!  Gorgeous bag to add to your amazing collection!


 


SugarMama said:


> This is really quite exquisite.  Enjoy using her!


 


aanniewong said:


> Gorgeous!  I saw it appear fleetingly on the USA Hermes site, it was gone within the hour.  Lol ya been stalking the site for forever


 


jyyanks said:


> Wow!!!  How did I miss this?  It's divine!  Can I ask how much it was? I'm thinking of getting a croc piece and this is gorgeous!




Thank you so much!!! Jyyanks, will message you price


----------



## panthere55

doves75 said:


> What a great SA you have. Congrats....the Medor is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your 1st Birkin!! You won't forget your 1st &#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Happy CNY!!


 


MrsJDS said:


> Drool!!!


 


Rami00 said:


> Omg wow!!  congrats!




Thank you!!!!


----------



## bagalogist

aanniewong said:


> Oh my dogs, what are they doing here!?  Oops, this should be the pic



Aaniewong, absolutely gorgeous and perfect Red B for your CNY outfit. Your little darling is so happy, must be collecting lots of 'hong Bao'.

Blessed and memorable CNY to you and family!


----------



## dollychic

aanniewong said:


> Oh my dogs, what are they doing here!?  Oops, this should be the pic



Lovely color for a first B! Just in time for Cny too 
Congrats!


----------



## dollychic

My kind SA reserved this gorgeous Rose Confetti Kelly Wallet for me just before the lunar new year. Picked this up at the same time with my Rose Jaipur Lindy but I would like to admire this color alone! 
Always.. Always a soft spot for pinks.


----------



## kipperina

dollychic said:


> My kind SA reserved this gorgeous Rose Confetti Kelly Wallet for me just before the lunar new year. Picked this up at the same time with my Rose Jaipur Lindy but I would like to admire this color alone!
> Always.. Always a soft spot for pinks.


 Absolutely stunning color. It's so gorgeous. Congratulations!!!


----------



## lipeach21

Congrats dollychic! Such a beautiful color and hw combo.


----------



## aanniewong

bagalogist said:


> Aaniewong, absolutely gorgeous and perfect Red B for your CNY outfit. Your little darling is so happy, must be collecting lots of 'hong Bao'.
> 
> Blessed and memorable CNY to you and family!


Thank you   She was ecstatic, in anticipation of the flash light from Daddy's camera, which she wanted to catch (as seen from her hands all ready pose) hehe.  But yes, the Ang Pow monies helped too hohoho


----------



## aanniewong

dollychic said:


> Lovely color for a first B! Just in time for Cny too
> Congrats!


Haha yes yes   Thank you!


----------



## Hed Kandi

aanniewong said:


> Oh my dogs, what are they doing here!?  Oops, this should be the pic



Congrats!!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

dollychic said:


> My kind SA reserved this gorgeous Rose Confetti Kelly Wallet for me just before the lunar new year. Picked this up at the same time with my Rose Jaipur Lindy but I would like to admire this color alone!
> Always.. Always a soft spot for pinks.


Ooooh, I know someone else who would like this pink too!  hahaha...x


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dollychic said:


> My kind SA reserved this gorgeous Rose Confetti Kelly Wallet for me just before the lunar new year. Picked this up at the same time with my Rose Jaipur Lindy but I would like to admire this color alone!
> Always.. Always a soft spot for pinks.



Beautiful K wallet, *dollychic*, very femmy and so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Leah

dollychic said:


> My kind SA reserved this gorgeous Rose Confetti Kelly Wallet for me just before the lunar new year. Picked this up at the same time with my Rose Jaipur Lindy but I would like to admire this color alone!
> Always.. Always a soft spot for pinks.



Beautiful! And the love caption is perfect!


----------



## aanniewong

Hed Kandi said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you


----------



## MSO13

New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SugarMama

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow!  This screams classic!  Beautiful!


----------



## ldldb

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love everything in your loot! Congrats!!


----------



## Monceau

antheakuma said:


> The gold Bolide is a gift to myself for the recent promotion.
> Bleu hydra GP was for the previous promotion.
> 
> 
> (sorry for the poor photo quality)



How wonderful! Congrats on the promotion and Bolide!



aanniewong said:


> Ok ladies, just to do some justice to the first Birkin in the family, here are some picture of it basking in good light, in all its rouge pivoine glory, kind courtesy of my mom.  As you can see, this peony colour is so beautiful in the light and earlier I had posted it in the shade...  It is an unforgettable colour shade, you can see all shades of red in this B!  Just sharing
> 
> And to all celebrating the Chinese Lunar New Year, &#26032;&#24180;&#19975;&#20107;&#22914;&#24847;&#65292;&#20581;&#24247;&#21916;&#20048;!





aanniewong said:


> Oh my dogs, what are they doing here!?  Oops, this should be the pic



Imlove the joy in these photos, what a wonderful family to celebrate with you!
Looks like an amazing bag found an amazing home, congratulations!



Almazyoona said:


> Finally after stalking this amazing forum for months, I have decided to create an account to share my passion for orange goodies with all of you. My latest purchase is a find from French e-store : CDC belt in anemone with GHW  quick mod pic as I still cant open new threads! Sorry for the quality!



Incredibly gorgeous!



dollychic said:


> My kind SA reserved this gorgeous Rose Confetti Kelly Wallet for me just before the lunar new year. Picked this up at the same time with my Rose Jaipur Lindy but I would like to admire this color alone!
> Always.. Always a soft spot for pinks.



What a sweet color and a fantastic find!



MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Dear, you couldn't have planned this any better, a spectacular collection!
Cheers on your accomplishments and some well deserved goodies!


----------



## Leah

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love natural chamonix - how wonderful and incredibly lucky that you own this HAC beauty!!

Everything in the photo matches beautifully!! Congratulations on your work success!


----------



## doves75

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Love them all MrsOwen!! Congrats on your achievement &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## MSO13

SugarMama said:


> Wow!  This screams classic!  Beautiful!







ldldb said:


> Love everything in your loot! Congrats!!







Monceau said:


> How wonderful! Congrats on the promotion and Bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imlove the joy in these photos, what a wonderful family to celebrate with you!
> 
> Looks like an amazing bag found an amazing home, congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet color and a fantastic find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, you couldn't have planned this any better, a spectacular collection!
> 
> Cheers on your accomplishments and some well deserved goodies!







Leah said:


> I love natural chamonix - how wonderful and incredibly lucky that you own this HAC beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in the photo matches beautifully!! Congratulations on your work success!







doves75 said:


> Love them all MrsOwen!! Congrats on your achievement &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;




Thanks everyone, Spring can't come soon enough!


----------



## tannfran

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




So chic.   Love everything!   Congratulations.


----------



## Ms Bunny

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




WOW!!!!  So classy MrsOwen!  Congrats on your work achievement and terrific H haul!


----------



## Serva1

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congrats MrsO, I love natural chamonix too and a HAC in this size would be a dream. Beautiful accessories that complement the leather and colour. Congrats on your work achievement, so nice to celebrate with H &#128516;


----------



## aanniewong

Monceau said:


> How wonderful! Congrats on the promotion and Bolide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imlove the joy in these photos, what a wonderful family to celebrate with you!
> Looks like an amazing bag found an amazing home, congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibly gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> What a sweet color and a fantastic find!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, you couldn't have planned this any better, a spectacular collection!
> Cheers on your accomplishments and some well deserved goodies!


Thank you for your sweet comments   Indeed, nothing is more beautiful than to have loved ones to share in blessings.  Have a great week ahead!


----------



## rainneday

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



This is beautiful! Huge congrats, MrsO!


----------



## Lovehermes89

dollychic said:


> My kind SA reserved this gorgeous Rose Confetti Kelly Wallet for me just before the lunar new year. Picked this up at the same time with my Rose Jaipur Lindy but I would like to admire this color alone!
> Always.. Always a soft spot for pinks.



Rose confetti is so sweet!


----------



## antheakuma

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful match! Congrats to your achievements! Hard work pays off well


----------



## Yuki85

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!


]

the color is sooo nice!! I wish also to get my B in this color.


----------



## MASEML

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Well done! Nice purchases. Congrats on your career achievement, couldn't think of anything better than to celebrate with H beauties and VB eyewear.


----------



## georgiegirl27

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!


ALL absolutely gorgeous  xx


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Absolutely completely stunning.

 What a perfect combination. Congratulations and please wear her in the best of health!!!


----------



## thyme

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
congrats *MrsO*, on your work achievement. and great way to reward yourself with H


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Simply gorgeous eye-candy, *MrsO*. Major congrats!


----------



## LavenderIce

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congrats on your work achievement!  Lovely gifts. Your HAC is my next dream bag.


----------



## spoliedbrat

DH got me the Birkin Necklace in white gold. Love it!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

spoliedbrat said:


> View attachment 2906914
> 
> 
> DH got me the Birkin Necklace in white gold. Love it!!



THIS. Love it, *spoliedbrat*!


----------



## Ccc1

spoliedbrat said:


> View attachment 2906914
> 
> 
> DH got me the Birkin Necklace in white gold. Love it!!


Wow. Love it


----------



## Rami00

spoliedbrat said:


> View attachment 2906914
> 
> 
> DH got me the Birkin Necklace in white gold. Love it!!


 
WOW! congrats.


----------



## Rami00

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Hed Kandi

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats on your H pieces but more importantly to your work success!


----------



## yeeuns

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 2900175
> 
> 
> 13mm belt in Argile swift / Craie Epsom and rose gold buckle


Love this belt!! Can you tell me how much it was?


----------



## c18027

yeeuns said:


> Love this belt!! Can you tell me how much it was?


It was available this morning on US H.com for $785.00.

The buckle sold out so now only the strap is available for $415.00.


----------



## Ladybaga

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations on your classic pieces and for a job well done!!! This is my kind of celebration!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yeeuns said:


> Love this belt!! Can you tell me how much it was?





c18027 said:


> It was available this morning on US H.com for $785.00.
> 
> The buckle sold out so now only the strap is available for $415.00.



C, I believe the one on h.com this morning was a 24mm, not 13mm. right? The price will be different.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

spoliedbrat said:


> View attachment 2906914
> 
> 
> DH got me the Birkin Necklace in white gold. Love it!!



covering my eyes! I did NOT see this. OMG.


----------



## panthere55

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



This is a perfect ensemble!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



*MrsOwen*- Congrats on rewarding yourself with some lovely H items.  They are all great finds.  Love to try out an HAC someday.  The B30 sometimes is a little small for me and the 36 is boxy.


----------



## Leah

spoliedbrat said:


> View attachment 2906914
> 
> 
> DH got me the Birkin Necklace in white gold. Love it!!





Wow, beautiful - well done hubby!!!!


----------



## c18027

Israeli_Flava said:


> C, I believe the one on h.com this morning was a 24mm, not 13mm. right? The price will be different.



Oops!  I overlooked the size in the reveal.

The one online today was in fact the 24mm.  Good catch IF!

Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

aanniewong said:


> Oh my dogs, what are they doing here!?  Oops, this should be the pic



Dogs or no dogs, you got the cutest pictures from your family !!  The Rouge P is definitely a beautiful red color.  Congrats on scoring her just before CNY.  Hope it brings you lots of good health and joy in the new year.


----------



## mungoo33

View attachment 2907602

My new Halzan from the boutique! Can't wait to use it soon! The weather hasn't been the greatest lately in NYC .


----------



## Hermes Only

H Belt Craie/Blanc with Brushed H Hardware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





H Mens SS2015 RTW Chaine d'Ancre Jersey T-Shirt


----------



## Heavenplay

Had never been a fan of herbag, thought too fussy to get in and out but really like this combo- blue de malt toile with rough h vache hunter.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Only said:


> H Belt Craie/Blanc with Brushed H Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Mens SS2015 RTW Chaine d'Ancre Jersey T-Shirt



Twins, *Hermes Only*! My craie/white belt kit will be arriving tomorrow latest. Congrats


----------



## mungoo33

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 2909012
> 
> 
> Had never been a fan of herbag, thought too fussy to get in and out but really like this combo- blue de malt toile with rough h vache hunter.



We are bag twins ! I really love the combination !


----------



## fromparis

mungoo33 said:


> View attachment 2907602
> 
> My new Halzan from the boutique! Can't wait to use it soon! The weather hasn't been the greatest lately in NYC .



Lovely  !!!!
I hope you'll post more pics in the Halzan thread...pretty please...


----------



## aanniewong

chkpfbeliever said:


> Dogs or no dogs, you got the cutest pictures from your family !!  The Rouge P is definitely a beautiful red color.  Congrats on scoring her just before CNY.  Hope it brings you lots of good health and joy in the new year.



Thank you   The kids love the rouge pivoine colour too, such a pretty and happy colour!  Told the hubby this Birkin and the Lindy 30 that is making its way to my residence will be his presents to me for the next few birthdays and Christmases (but I didn't mention Valentine's Day, so...).  Gongxi Gongxi!


----------



## graycat5

Bleu Pale Lindy:


----------



## Icyss

Here's my latest buys! Have a great day TPers&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## HfromT

I've loved this bag from afar ever since the first photos started appearing on tpf (thanks to jyyanks, lanit and others!).  Here is my new Halzan in Alezan...


----------



## TankerToad

graycat5 said:


> Bleu Pale Lindy:


WOW! Friend!! Long time no talkie! How are you.
Love this pretty new thing you have, that color is so soft and romantic!
Been missing your posts!


----------



## TankerToad

HfromT said:


> I've loved this bag from afar ever since the first photos started appearing on tpf (thanks to jyyanks, lanit and others!).  Here is my new Halzan in Alezan...


FAB. Alezan is such a cool color! Wonderful bag
Huge Congrats!


----------



## HfromT

TankerToad said:


> FAB. Alezan is such a cool color! Wonderful bag
> Huge Congrats!



^^^ Thanks so much, TankerToad! I had never seen Alezan in real life, and I think it will be great with so many of my scarves and shawls.


----------



## Hermes Only

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Twins, *Hermes Only*! My craie/white belt kit will be arriving tomorrow latest. Congrats



Vigee...I'm so HAPPY you're getting the Craie/White Belt... Pics Please.. This color belt will be a good use over and over again.. I'm excited for you!! TWINS!!


----------



## Heavenplay

mungoo33 said:


> We are bag twins ! I really love the combination !




So proud to be your twins on this one!


----------



## eudo

Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice


----------



## graycat5

TankerToad said:


> WOW! Friend!! Long time no talkie! How are you.
> Love this pretty new thing you have, that color is so soft and romantic!
> Been missing your posts!



Hello TT!   I hope you are well my friend.  

Yes, it's been ages.  I peek in on occasion to see what's up but am not posting much.  I think someone stole my real life when I wasn't looking and left a rather poor facsimile in its place.  I do however continue to find great happiness in material objects!  Like this little BP number...


----------



## jellybeanxo

dollychic said:


> My kind SA reserved this gorgeous Rose Confetti Kelly Wallet for me just before the lunar new year. Picked this up at the same time with my Rose Jaipur Lindy but I would like to admire this color alone!
> Always.. Always a soft spot for pinks.


Love the color


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eudo said:


> Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice



Great choice.  You'll get more use out of this one than the Bamboo 25.  Congrats.


----------



## CharmedByH

My first Hermes fine jewelry &#128525;


----------



## purplepoodles

CharmedByH said:


> View attachment 2910087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Hermes fine jewelry &#128525;




What a classy cutie!


----------



## purselover888

eudo said:


> Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice



Pretty!  Congrats!!!

What leather was the Bamboo 25?  Togo or Swift?

Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## cavluv

eudo said:


> Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice


Gorgeous B Eudo...RP is such a beautiful pop color!


----------



## cavluv

Hermes Only said:


> H Belt Craie/Blanc with Brushed H Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Mens SS2015 RTW Chaine d'Ancre Jersey T-Shirt


LOVE LOVE LOVE this color with brushed gold...I feel craie in my future this summer for sure!


----------



## eudo

purselover888 said:


> Pretty!  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What leather was the Bamboo 25?  Togo or Swift?
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your beauty!




The green is Togo. Thanks!


----------



## Hed Kandi

eudo said:


> Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice



Congrats!!! Saw a swatch over the weekend its a great colour!


----------



## SugarMama

2 belt kits within a span of a week. Latest is craie/argile belt (24mm) with RGHW buckle.  Next to gold buckle for comparison.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Only said:


> Vigee...I'm so HAPPY you're getting the Craie/White Belt... Pics Please.. This color belt will be a good use over and over again.. I'm excited for you!! TWINS!!



*Hermes Only*, TWINS?!? 


Picked up my craie/white strap today and H is sending me the RGHW buckle. It should arrive on Tuesday! YaY!!!


----------



## jyyanks

mungoo33 said:


> View attachment 2907602
> 
> My new Halzan from the boutique! Can't wait to use it soon! The weather hasn't been the greatest lately in NYC .



Love the Halzan!!! I have it in RC and it's one of my favorites.  Congrats and wear in good health!



Hermes Only said:


> H Belt Craie/Blanc with Brushed H Hardware http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag156/hermesonly/HermesOnly%20TPF/8DA85AEA-B2C4-4935-8CED-75CC604250F3_zpsu7wnoyca.jpg[/IMG
> 
> H Mens SS2015 RTW Chaine d'Ancre Jersey T-Shirt
> [IMG]http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag156/hermesonly/HermesOnly%20TPF/6F77DD98-B3A8-42EA-9A6C-295F5DD2C966_zpsfusznur4.jpg





Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 2909012
> 
> 
> Just lovely!! Craie is so stunning!
> 
> Had never been a fan of herbag, thought too fussy to get in and out but really like this combo- blue de malt toile with rough h vache hunter.



Totally agree that this is an amazing combo. Congrats on your purchase!



graycat5 said:


> Bleu Pale Lindy:



Sigh!  This is lovely!


----------



## jyyanks

Icyss said:


> Here's my latest buys! Have a great day TPers&#128144;&#128144;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909482



So cute!!! Wear in good health!



HfromT said:


> I've loved this bag from afar ever since the first photos started appearing on tpf (thanks to jyyanks, lanit and others!).  Here is my new Halzan in Alezan...



Yay!! Congrats!!!!  I hope you love it as much as I do.  I put my Hazan away for the winter but can't wait to take her out again in the Spring. It's a beautiful color too!  



CharmedByH said:


> View attachment 2910087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Hermes fine jewelry &#128525;



Fine indeed!!!  What a beautiful piece!


----------



## jyyanks

eudo said:


> Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice



Beautiful!! Definitely a tough choice but the good news is you couldn't have gone wrong.  Great choice --love rouge pivoine - a gorgeous reddish/pink.



SugarMama said:


> 2 belt kits within a span of a week. Latest is craie/argile belt (24mm) with RGHW buckle.  Next to gold buckle for comparison.



Wow! Beautiful.  I've yet to own an H belt but seeing these pics make me want to run to H.  Congrats!!


----------



## CharmedByH

Just scored this jige. What do you guys think of the color?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CharmedByH said:


> Just scored this jige. What do you guys think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910949



Lovely !! Congrats on your jige.


----------



## MASEML

CharmedByH said:


> Just scored this jige. What do you guys think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910949



Love the colour!!

What's the leather? Swift? Even better!!


----------



## lum709

eudo said:


> Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice



good choice, congrats


----------



## Hermes Only

cavluv said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this color with brushed gold...I feel craie in my future this summer for sure!



Thank You.. It is a Fabulous and Timeless Color!!! ..


----------



## Lovehermes89

CharmedByH said:


> Just scored this jige. What do you guys think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910949



Is this colvert? Its lovely!! Congratulation.


----------



## looking4kelly

charmedbyh said:


> just scored this jige. What do you guys think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910949



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;keep&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## r.b_boi

My birthday was earlier this month so I treated myself to:

-Grand H pocket square x 2 (orange and pink...I had to replace the pink since I lost it on the subway)
-Brides de Gala 140cm in all black
-Zebra Pegasus 140cm in Caban/Turquoise
-small, brass H buckle with noir/chocolate strap
-Rocabar scarf ring in palladium


----------



## purplepoodles

CharmedByH said:


> Just scored this jige. What do you guys think of the color?
> 
> Beautiful CBH! What colour is it and is the leather swift?


----------



## Powder Puff

CharmedByH said:


> Just scored this jige. What do you guys think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910949


Lovely! Colvert Jige in swift? I was trying this out last week too!


----------



## csetcos

Just scored these great items!  Do any of you have this CDC in barenia?  Anything to consider as the leather is untreated?


----------



## HfromT

CharmedByH said:


> Just scored this jige. What do you guys think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910949



So gorgeous, CharmedByH...definitely a keeper!


----------



## TankerToad

graycat5 said:


> Hello TT!   I hope you are well my friend.
> 
> Yes, it's been ages.  I peek in on occasion to see what's up but am not posting much.  I think someone stole my real life when I wasn't looking and left a rather poor facsimile in its place.  I do however continue to find great happiness in material objects!  Like this little BP number...


Pmed you~~


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice



Love this RP B30, *eudo*. Such a sophisticated, happy, fun color. LOVE! You made the right choice.


----------



## zvrdorth

my lindy 30 in blue jeans & new twillies


----------



## Chloesam

zvrdorth said:


> my lindy 30 in blue jeans & new twillies



Lovely!  Such a beautiful spring bag and the twillys are perfection on your stunning Lindy! Congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

csetcos said:


> Just scored these great items!  Do any of you have this CDC in barenia?  Anything to consider as the leather is untreated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911450
> View attachment 2911451
> View attachment 2911452
> View attachment 2911453



All 3 items are perfection!  I want them all!  Congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

CharmedByH said:


> View attachment 2910087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Hermes fine jewelry &#128525;



Gorgeous!  I am green with envy!  Congrats!


----------



## csetcos

Chloesam said:


> All 3 items are perfection!  I want them all!  Congrats!




Thank you, Chloesam!


----------



## lum709

zvrdorth said:


> my lindy 30 in blue jeans & new twillies



lovely lindy, congrats

we r twilly twins, i love this twilly so much


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Grouptera said:


> I just bought a Hermes Birkin 35 and now looking for a purse insert as I am concern that the interior will get dirty. Any recommendations?




Hermes does have a bag insert called the fourbi  but if you want an alternative and comfortable buying off a bag insert from instagram I can recommend one 

Btw, congrats on your purchase!


----------



## H. for H.

Grouptera said:


> I just bought a Hermes Birkin 35 and now looking for a purse insert as I am concern that the interior will get dirty. Any recommendations?




I found this thread to be very helpful. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/bag-inserts-list-688779-61.html


----------



## meowmeow94

zvrdorth said:


> my lindy 30 in blue jeans & new twillies



So gorgeous!!!


----------



## meowmeow94

eudo said:


> Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice



Great choice! The bag is amazing


----------



## meowmeow94

CharmedByH said:


> View attachment 2910087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Hermes fine jewelry &#128525;



So pretty! in love


----------



## nerimanna

i added another herbag to my newbie/amateur collection of hermes  i really love this bag!


----------



## gorlai629

nerimanna said:


> i added another herbag to my newbie/amateur collection of hermes  i really love this bag!




I love your herbag!


----------



## nerimanna

gorlai629 said:


> I love your herbag!


thank you so much  quite the deal too


----------



## klynneann

MrsOwen3 said:


> New to me HAC 32cm in Natural Chamonix w GHW, belt kit and CSGM a Cheval sur mon Carre, with VB 18ct gold aviators. All to celebrate a huge work achievement and get ready for Spring!
> Thanks for letting me share!



I am just catching up on this thread - Mrs. Owen this is fantastic!  Congratulations to you on your work achievement and such beautiful goodies to celebrate!!


----------



## klynneann

spoliedbrat said:


> View attachment 2906914
> 
> 
> DH got me the Birkin Necklace in white gold. Love it!!



Sooo prettyyyyy!!!  Congrats.


----------



## klynneann

mungoo33 said:


> View attachment 2907602
> 
> My new Halzan from the boutique! Can't wait to use it soon! The weather hasn't been the greatest lately in NYC .



The Halzan in ebene is so rich looking!  Congrats, and wishing you better weather!!


----------



## klynneann

Hermes Only said:


> H Belt Craie/Blanc with Brushed H Hardware
> 
> H Mens SS2015 RTW Chaine d'Ancre Jersey T-Shirt



I love the brushed hardware... - congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 2909012
> 
> 
> Had never been a fan of herbag, thought too fussy to get in and out but really like this combo- blue de malt toile with rough h vache hunter.



This is a great color combo - I hope you enjoy her!


----------



## klynneann

HfromT said:


> I've loved this bag from afar ever since the first photos started appearing on tpf (thanks to jyyanks, lanit and others!).  Here is my new Halzan in Alezan...



Congrats, HfromT!


----------



## klynneann

eudo said:


> Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice



Such a pretty color and I love how you have matched the twillies!!


----------



## klynneann

csetcos said:


> Just scored these great items!  Do any of you have this CDC in barenia?  Anything to consider as the leather is untreated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911450
> View attachment 2911451
> View attachment 2911452
> View attachment 2911453



Oh my god, I'm dying!!!  I love everything here, but especially the kelly wallet - in BE?!!!!  sigh...  Congrats!!!


----------



## csetcos

klynneann said:


> Oh my god, I'm dying!!!  I love everything here, but especially the kelly wallet - in BE?!!!!  sigh...  Congrats!!!




Thank you, klynneann!  I love the Kelly wallet in blue Izmir Epsom leather- such a great color and nice and sturdy!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nerimanna said:


> i added another herbag to my newbie/amateur collection of hermes  i really love this bag!


These are wonderful


----------



## bastardino6

Nice purchases!


----------



## nerimanna

LOUKPEACH said:


> These are wonderful


thank you  have a great day!


----------



## klynneann

csetcos said:


> Thank you, klynneann!  I love the Kelly wallet in blue Izmir Epsom leather- such a great color and nice and sturdy!



Ooo - it's blue izmir, not blue electrique? Hmmm - I may have to reconsider lol!


----------



## ceci

csetcos said:


> Just scored these great items!  Do any of you have this CDC in barenia?  Anything to consider as the leather is untreated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911450
> View attachment 2911451
> View attachment 2911452
> View attachment 2911453




Great loots! Congrats! Twins with the CDC & I left it untreated since I got 6 months ago. Leather turns darker & a bit more shiny! Enjoy all


----------



## riquita

nerimanna said:


> i added another herbag to my newbie/amateur collection of hermes  i really love this bag!


The herbags are beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## minismurf04

I'd gone in this past wknd to look at rodeo charm and the blue atoll Bearn with ghw, and SA surprised me with rose confetti Kelly wallet too!  So have decided to take both...my new GP is now paired perfectly: vache country and Epsom. 
Thanks for letting me share one happy girl!


----------



## cassoftroy

My first Hermes purchase, a Brandebourgs pocket square. I'm in love!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cassoftroy said:


> My first Hermes purchase, a Brandebourgs pocket square. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915215



Congrats. pocket squares are great sizes for the spring.  I've cousins with you on this one as I've it in the same colorway in the cashmere shawl.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2915145
> View attachment 2915146
> View attachment 2915147
> View attachment 2915148
> 
> 
> I'd gone in this past wknd to look at rodeo charm and the blue atoll Bearn with ghw, and SA surprised me with rose confetti Kelly wallet too!  So have decided to take both...my new GP is now paired perfectly: vache country and Epsom.
> Thanks for letting me share one happy girl!



What a great pair that you got. Beautiful Blue atoll. I've yet to see it in real life.


----------



## minismurf04

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a great pair that you got. Beautiful Blue atoll. I've yet to see it in real life.




Thanks darling! It's like two different colors indoor and out.  can't wait to use both when it gets a lil warmer!


----------



## Irene7899

all are stunning




minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2915145
> View attachment 2915146
> View attachment 2915147
> View attachment 2915148
> 
> 
> I'd gone in this past wknd to look at rodeo charm and the blue atoll Bearn with ghw, and SA surprised me with rose confetti Kelly wallet too!  So have decided to take both...my new GP is now paired perfectly: vache country and Epsom.
> Thanks for letting me share one happy girl!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2915145
> View attachment 2915146
> View attachment 2915147
> View attachment 2915148
> 
> 
> I'd gone in this past wknd to look at rodeo charm and the blue atoll Bearn with ghw, and SA surprised me with rose confetti Kelly wallet too!  So have decided to take both...my new GP is now paired perfectly: vache country and Epsom.
> Thanks for letting me share one happy girl!


These are fantastic


----------



## jyyanks

CharmedByH said:


> Just scored this jige. What do you guys think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910949



Love!!!!  Is it convert??  It's beautiful!!



r.b_boi said:


> My birthday was earlier this month so I treated myself to:
> 
> -Grand H pocket square x 2 (orange and pink...I had to replace the pink since I lost it on the subway)
> -Brides de Gala 140cm in all black
> -Zebra Pegasus 140cm in Caban/Turquoise
> -small, brass H buckle with noir/chocolate strap
> -Rocabar scarf ring in palladium



Happy Birthday!!!!!  Please post pics - would love to see all the great items you got!



csetcos said:


> Just scored these great items!  Do any of you have this CDC in barenia?  Anything to consider as the leather is untreated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911450
> View attachment 2911451
> View attachment 2911452
> View attachment 2911453



Love the wallet and fleurs de papillion (sp?) is one of my favorite patterns.  Twins on the CDC. I'm not that careful with mine and it' held up well. I haven't done anything special.  I do have a Barenia Evelyne and I spilled hand sanitizer on it - not good so my advice is do no go near your bracelet with hand sanitizer or lotion but I think that goes for any H leather!


----------



## jyyanks

zvrdorth said:


> my lindy 30 in blue jeans & new twillies



Stunning!!! Love the combo.



nerimanna said:


> i added another herbag to my newbie/amateur collection of hermes  i really love this bag!
> 
> Congrats on your new herbag! Wear in good health!





minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2915145
> View attachment 2915146
> View attachment 2915147
> View attachment 2915148
> 
> 
> I'd gone in this past wknd to look at rodeo charm and the blue atoll Bearn with ghw, and SA surprised me with rose confetti Kelly wallet too!  So have decided to take both...my new GP is now paired perfectly: vache country and Epsom.
> Thanks for letting me share one happy girl!



Hi mimismurf!!!!  Drool Drool Drool!!!  I love the gorgeous colors of everything --the GP, the Bearn and the Kelly wallet!!! There's something about the soft colors of Spring that make me happy!!  Simply stunning! Congrats on your purchases!!



cassoftroy said:


> My first Hermes purchase, a Brandebourgs pocket square. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915215



Great purchase! Congrats on your first H and welcome to the slippery orange slope!


----------



## minismurf04

LOUKPEACH said:


> These are fantastic



Thanks 


jyyanks said:


> Hi mimismurf!!!!  Drool Drool Drool!!!  I love the gorgeous colors of everything --the GP, the Bearn and the Kelly wallet!!! There's something about the soft colors of Spring that make me happy!!  Simply stunning! Congrats on your purchases!!


Hey you!  Yes, I'm absolutely head over heels in love with pastels..wishing spring would get here already but it's looking whiter and whiter out!  boo!  Stay warm sweetie!


----------



## csetcos

klynneann said:


> Ooo - it's blue izmir, not blue electrique? Hmmm - I may have to reconsider lol!




Oh no, klynneann!  . I love blue Izmir!  Blue electrique is also fabulous!


----------



## csetcos

ceci said:


> Great loots! Congrats! Twins with the CDC & I left it untreated since I got 6 months ago. Leather turns darker & a bit more shiny! Enjoy all




Thank you, Ceci!  Would love to see your CDC as well, twin!  Thanks for the answers!


----------



## csetcos

jyyanks said:


> Love!!!!  Is it convert??  It's beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday!!!!!  Please post pics - would love to see all the great items you got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the wallet and fleurs de papillion (sp?) is one of my favorite patterns.  Twins on the CDC. I'm not that careful with mine and it' held up well. I haven't done anything special.  I do have a Barenia Evelyne and I spilled hand sanitizer on it - not good so my advice is do no go near your bracelet with hand sanitizer or lotion but I think that goes for any H leather!




Thanks, jyyanks!  Great feedback and very valuable information!


----------



## dollychic

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2915145
> View attachment 2915146
> View attachment 2915147
> View attachment 2915148
> 
> 
> I'd gone in this past wknd to look at rodeo charm and the blue atoll Bearn with ghw, and SA surprised me with rose confetti Kelly wallet too!  So have decided to take both...my new GP is now paired perfectly: vache country and Epsom.
> Thanks for letting me share one happy girl!



Love the colors!


----------



## spinkapallina

cassoftroy said:


> My first Hermes purchase, a Brandebourgs pocket square. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915215


CONGRATS on your first lovely H purchase!! It is on my wishlist too!


----------



## georgiegirl27

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2915145
> View attachment 2915146
> View attachment 2915147
> View attachment 2915148
> 
> 
> I'd gone in this past wknd to look at rodeo charm and the blue atoll Bearn with ghw, and SA surprised me with rose confetti Kelly wallet too!  So have decided to take both...my new GP is now paired perfectly: vache country and Epsom.
> Thanks for letting me share one happy girl!




Absolutely beautiful - great choices and stunning for the summer  xx


----------



## georgiegirl27

cassoftroy said:


> My first Hermes purchase, a Brandebourgs pocket square. I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915215




Congratulations - looking forward to a modelling shot!  x


----------



## ceci

csetcos said:


> Thank you, Ceci!  Would love to see your CDC as well, twin!  Thanks for the answers!




An snapshot taken earlier. CDC inside the Travel Kelly.


----------



## csetcos

ceci said:


> An snapshot taken earlier. CDC inside the Travel Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 2915776




Beautiful!  I love the colors!


----------



## Lovehermes89

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2915145
> View attachment 2915146
> View attachment 2915147
> View attachment 2915148
> 
> 
> I'd gone in this past wknd to look at rodeo charm and the blue atoll Bearn with ghw, and SA surprised me with rose confetti Kelly wallet too!  So have decided to take both...my new GP is now paired perfectly: vache country and Epsom.
> Thanks for letting me share one happy girl!



I love blue atoll and rose confetti!! What a score!


----------



## minismurf04

dollychic said:


> Love the colors!





georgiegirl27 said:


> Absolutely beautiful - great choices and stunning for the summer  xx





Lovehermes89 said:


> I love blue atoll and rose confetti!! What a score!




Thank you ladies! Me2!


----------



## sissy milano

Kelly amazone veau grizzly/tourillon clemence chamois marron d'inde
rocabar bandoulière


----------



## temps

Just got this from Sandia exchange. It's sellier but soft.


----------



## purselover888

sissy milano said:


> Kelly amazone veau grizzly/tourillon clemence chamois marron d'inde
> rocabar bandoulière


----------



## temps

sissy milano said:


> Kelly amazone veau grizzly/tourillon clemence chamois marron d'inde
> 
> rocabar bandoulière




Wow this is really unique!  Love it.


----------



## temps

temps said:


> Just got this from Sandia exchange. It's sellier but soft.
> View attachment 2915960




Wanted to add a side shot of this.


----------



## sissy milano

temps said:


> Wanted to add a side shot of this.
> 
> View attachment 2915965



beautiful color! congrats dear *temps*


----------



## georgiegirl27

temps said:


> Wanted to add a side shot of this.
> 
> View attachment 2915965





temps said:


> Just got this from Sandia exchange. It's sellier but soft.
> View attachment 2915960



Lovely colour and a lovely looking bag - congratulations!   x


----------



## chkpfbeliever

temps said:


> Wanted to add a side shot of this.
> 
> View attachment 2915965



So special.  I've not seen a Sellier that is soft.  Really nice bag. Congrats.


----------



## temps

temps said:


> Wow this is really unique!  Love it.







sissy milano said:


> beautiful color! congrats dear *temps*







georgiegirl27 said:


> Lovely colour and a lovely looking bag - congratulations!   x







chkpfbeliever said:


> So special.  I've not seen a Sellier that is soft.  Really nice bag. Congrats.




Thank you!  I read about Sellier Mou from another thread here. Wondering if this is one of them.


----------



## Canneiv

eudo said:


> Got this 30 Rouge Pivoine Clemence Birkin.. SA asked me to choose between this and 25 Bamboo Green.. A hard choice


This is a gorgeous color.  Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

temps said:


> Just got this from Sandia exchange. It's sellier but soft.
> View attachment 2915960



Perfect bag in every way!!  I do believe it's a Mou.  I have one in chevre and from the side, it's like yours.  A very rare and highly prized Kelly!!


----------



## temps

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Perfect bag in every way!!  I do believe it's a Mou.  I have one in chevre and from the side, it's like yours.  A very rare and highly prized Kelly!!




Awwww thank you for your insight, Hermes Nuttynut!  I was hoping it's a Mou. &#128513;


----------



## doves75

sissy milano said:


> Kelly amazone veau grizzly/tourillon clemence chamois marron d'inde
> 
> rocabar bandoulière




Unique piece and colorful strap. &#128077;&#128077;



temps said:


> Wanted to add a side shot of this.
> 
> View attachment 2915965




Congrats temps!! What a lovely sellier &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## momasaurus

CharmedByH said:


> Just scored this jige. What do you guys think of the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910949


The color is fabulous!!


----------



## Ms Bunny

temps said:


> Just got this from Sandia exchange. It's sellier but soft.
> 
> Hi temps!!  Oh wow she is beautiful!!!!  What a gorgeous color. Congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2915145
> View attachment 2915146
> View attachment 2915147
> View attachment 2915148
> 
> 
> I'd gone in this past wknd to look at rodeo charm and the blue atoll Bearn with ghw, and SA surprised me with rose confetti Kelly wallet too!  So have decided to take both...my new GP is now paired perfectly: vache country and Epsom.
> Thanks for letting me share one happy girl!


These are gorgeous!!


----------



## Leah

temps said:


> Just got this from Sandia exchange. It's sellier but soft.
> View attachment 2915960





sissy milano said:


> Kelly amazone veau grizzly/tourillon clemence chamois marron d'inde
> rocabar bandoulière



Congratulations ladies - both such beautiful Kellys!!!


----------



## momasaurus

My first H bag! A vintage Cecile in boxcalf - so supple. It's a slim folder that converts to a clutch. Awesome transaction with The Silk Square!


----------



## temps

doves75 said:


> Congrats temps!! What a lovely sellier &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;







Ms Bunny said:


> Hi temps!!  Oh wow she is beautiful!!!!  What a gorgeous color. Congrats!







Leah said:


> Congratulations ladies - both such beautiful Kellys!!!




Thank you!  At first I thought the color looked a bit dull but it's such a neutral color that goes with everything!


----------



## Kkho

sissy milano said:


> Kelly amazone veau grizzly/tourillon clemence chamois marron d'inde
> 
> rocabar bandoulière




Love this bag! Congrats!!


----------



## temps

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2915145
> View attachment 2915146
> View attachment 2915147
> View attachment 2915148
> 
> 
> I'd gone in this past wknd to look at rodeo charm and the blue atoll Bearn with ghw, and SA surprised me with rose confetti Kelly wallet too!  So have decided to take both...my new GP is now paired perfectly: vache country and Epsom.
> Thanks for letting me share one happy girl!




Wow!  Baby blue and baby pink!  Perfect colors for spring!  Drool...


----------



## jyyanks

ceci said:


> An snapshot taken earlier. CDC inside the Travel Kelly.
> 
> Lovely color!
> 
> View attachment 2915776





sissy milano said:


> Kelly amazone veau grizzly/tourillon clemence chamois marron d'inde
> rocabar bandoulière



Amazing and so special.  Love the trip colored strap!



temps said:


> Just got this from Sandia exchange. It's sellier but soft.
> View attachment 2915960



This.is.just.GORGEOUS!!!  Whoa!  Took my breath away - congrats!



momasaurus said:


> My first H bag! A vintage Cecile in boxcalf - so supple. It's a slim folder that converts to a clutch. Awesome transaction with The Silk Square!



yay!!  Love this bag - I had been eyeing it myself and it's from such a lovely seller 
Please bring it to the meetup so I can kick myself for not buying it  So glad it went to you. Congrats on your first H bag!


----------



## momasaurus

jyyanks said:


> Amazing and so special.  Love the trip colored strap!
> 
> 
> 
> This.is.just.GORGEOUS!!!  Whoa!  Took my breath away - congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!  Love this bag - I had been eyeing it myself and it's from such a lovely seller
> Please bring it to the meetup so I can kick myself for not buying it  So glad it went to you. Congrats on your first H bag!


Thanks, *jyyanks*! LOL. I did not know you were eyeing this. Cecile will definitely come to the meetup! She might even need a twilly, although she doesn't really seem like the twilly type...I'll need your help!


----------



## sissy milano

thank you sweet ladies.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> Kelly amazone veau grizzly/tourillon clemence chamois marron d'inde
> rocabar bandoulière



*sissy*, my friend, how did I miss this pic? Your grizzly K is gorgeous ~ LOVE!


----------



## csetcos

sissy milano said:


> Kelly amazone veau grizzly/tourillon clemence chamois marron d'inde
> 
> rocabar bandoulière




What a great, unique bag!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## dessert1st

momasaurus said:


> My first H bag! A vintage Cecile in boxcalf - so supple. It's a slim folder that converts to a clutch. Awesome transaction with The Silk Square!




Agree with jyyanks, that is very very lovely!  Would love one also!  Good find and enjoy!


----------



## temps

jyyanks said:


> This.is.just.GORGEOUS!!!  Whoa!  Took my breath away - congrats!




Thank you, jyyanks!


----------



## momasaurus

dessert1st said:


> Agree with jyyanks, that is very very lovely!  Would love one also!  Good find and enjoy!


Thank you, *dessert1st* (I heartily endorse your nom de user). I hope you find one - the vintage leather is so so so nice!


----------



## sissy milano

thanks again to you all and a big hug to my friend * Vigee.*


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

momasaurus said:


> My first H bag! A vintage Cecile in boxcalf - so supple. It's a slim folder that converts to a clutch. Awesome transaction with The Silk Square!



*momasaurus*, this is fabulous!!  How lucky of you to find such a unique and beautiful bag!!


----------



## TankerToad

sissy milano said:


> Kelly amazone veau grizzly/tourillon clemence chamois marron d'inde
> rocabar bandoulière


Another STELLAR choice!
You have the most remarkable collection~LOVE this!!


----------



## momasaurus

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *momasaurus*, this is fabulous!!  How lucky of you to find such a unique and beautiful bag!!


Thank you, *HNN*. You might see it soon.....


----------



## Chloesam

momasaurus said:


> My first H bag! A vintage Cecile in boxcalf - so supple. It's a slim folder that converts to a clutch. Awesome transaction with The Silk Square!



Lucky Lady Momasaurus! She is gorgeous! Love the leather and the color!


----------



## agneau88

momasaurus said:


> My first H bag! A vintage Cecile in boxcalf - so supple. It's a slim folder that converts to a clutch. Awesome transaction with The Silk Square!



That's beautiful! It's nice color as well.


----------



## greentea3128

TPM Evelyne in rose sakura. i'm so excited. my daughter can use it too. LOL.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

greentea3128 said:


> TPM Evelyne in rose sakura. i'm so excited. my daughter can use it too. LOL.
> View attachment 2917578


OMG Beautiful and cute bag indeed!


----------



## hopiko

greentea3128 said:


> TPM Evelyne in rose sakura. i'm so excited. my daughter can use it too. LOL.
> View attachment 2917578



So pretty!  I love my tpm evelyne and use it all the time!  Congrats!


----------



## greentea3128

hopiko said:


> So pretty!  I love my tpm evelyne and use it all the time!  Congrats!



thank you!!! tpm is a good alternative when i just want to take my car key, phone and calvi..  can't wait to use it.


----------



## looking4kelly

temps said:


> Wanted to add a side shot of this.
> 
> View attachment 2915965



Wonderful! I am sure it is a Mou! Bababebi could confirm for sure. Is it Togo? Is the year around H, I or J? Just wondering  I adore my GT Kelly Sellier Mou. What size is yours? Congratulations!


----------



## Rattikins

This is my very first post...
Purchased this last week beauty. Birkin 35 Togo.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rattikins said:


> This is my very first post...
> Purchased this last week beauty. Birkin 35 Togo.
> 
> View attachment 2918013



Congrats and what a nice item to featured in your first post.  Such as classic beauty in GHW.  Wear her in good health.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

greentea3128 said:


> thank you!!! tpm is a good alternative when i just want to take my car key, phone and calvi..  can't wait to use it.



That's how I use mine and sometimes I just put it in my 36cm GP. Go for 'grab and go' !


----------



## georgiegirl27

Rattikins - What a great bag for a first post! 
Many congratulations! x

Greentea3128 - a lovely bag and a beautiful pink - would you mind sharing the measurements or sharing a modelling shot please? Congratulations on the lovely summers pink!  x


----------



## sissy milano

TankerToad said:


> Another STELLAR choice!
> You have the most remarkable collection~LOVE this!!



thank you dear friend


----------



## periogirl28

greentea3128 said:


> TPM Evelyne in rose sakura. i'm so excited. my daughter can use it too. LOL.
> View attachment 2917578




This is so cute - congrats! I saw the GM yesterday. Totally different vibe.


----------



## periogirl28

My latest buys 
Craie and RG CDC
RH Box writing set
RH Nautilus pen


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2918060
> 
> View attachment 2918061
> View attachment 2918062
> 
> 
> My latest buys
> Craie and RG CDC
> RH Box writing set
> RH Nautilus pen



Ooh, I love the thought of a writing set. If you get a minute would you post a pic of what is inside. I am always thrilled to receive a letter so guess its about time I started sending them too and this would be such a useful and luxurious way to do so.


----------



## periogirl28

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Ooh, I love the thought of a writing set. If you get a minute would you post a pic of what is inside. I am always thrilled to receive a letter so guess its about time I started sending them too and this would be such a useful and luxurious way to do so.




Of course! I got the PM size so it only fits lined or blank notebooks or this silk covered notebook. The Bond St store also has pads of letter paper and RH lined envelopes. You can buy these all separately or order them online.


----------



## georgiegirl27

periogirl28 said:


> Of course! I got the PM size so it only fits lined or blank notebooks or this silk covered notebook. The Bond St store also has pads of letter paper and RH lined envelopes. You can buy these all separately or order them online.
> 
> View attachment 2918116



Morning Periogirl28,

All three of your purchases are gorgeous and I am so glad cheapfrillsnorth asked for a photo of the inside - I was going to ask the same thing! Lol - I also love the idea of a writing set - that is going straight onto my shopping list! Thank you so much for sharing this xx


----------



## periogirl28

georgiegirl27 said:


> Morning Periogirl28,
> 
> All three of your purchases are gorgeous and I am so glad cheapfrillsnorth asked for a photo of the inside - I was going to ask the same thing! Lol - I also love the idea of a writing set - that is going straight onto my shopping list! Thank you so much for sharing this xx



Please do, I would love for us to revive the lost art of sending notes and letters! You could browse online for the stationary items or otherwise please PM me for a lovely SA at Bond St whom I am sure will look after you very well.


----------



## _Siobhan

Rattikins said:


> This is my very first post...
> Purchased this last week beauty. Birkin 35 Togo.
> 
> View attachment 2918013



stunning
congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

Chloesam said:


> Lucky Lady Momasaurus! She is gorgeous! Love the leather and the color!


Thank you *chloesam*! I am sooooo happy!


----------



## momasaurus

agneau88 said:


> That's beautiful! It's nice color as well.


Thank you, *agneau88*. One of those amazing H reds...


----------



## momasaurus

greentea3128 said:


> TPM Evelyne in rose sakura. i'm so excited. my daughter can use it too. LOL.
> View attachment 2917578


Very cute! And aren't you the nicest mom!!!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

periogirl28 said:


> Of course! I got the PM size so it only fits lined or blank notebooks or this silk covered notebook. The Bond St store also has pads of letter paper and RH lined envelopes. You can buy these all separately or order them online.
> 
> View attachment 2918116



Delightful. This set elevates the art of hand written letters and notes to a luxurious level and I like it very much.


----------



## looking4kelly

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2918060
> 
> View attachment 2918061
> View attachment 2918062
> 
> 
> My latest buys
> Craie and RG CDC
> RH Box writing set
> RH Nautilus pen


LOVE!!!! I adore sending letters. Am thinking I need the wonderful aerogramme fold-up letters they are showing online!


----------



## Ms Bunny

greentea3128 said:


> TPM Evelyne in rose sakura. i'm so excited. my daughter can use it too. LOL.
> View attachment 2917578




Such a pretty pink!  Perfect for spring. Congrats!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Rattikins said:


> This is my very first post...
> Purchased this last week beauty. Birkin 35 Togo.
> 
> View attachment 2918013




She's such a beauty!!


----------



## Ms Bunny

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2918060
> 
> View attachment 2918061
> View attachment 2918062
> 
> 
> My latest buys
> Craie and RG CDC
> RH Box writing set
> RH Nautilus pen




Congrats on your lovely purchases periogirl28!  CDC tdf in rg &#128525;


----------



## fromparis

periogirl28 said:


> Of course! I got the PM size so it only fits lined or blank notebooks or this silk covered notebook. The Bond St store also has pads of letter paper and RH lined envelopes. You can buy these all separately or order them online.
> 
> View attachment 2918116


This is gorgeous !!!
Congrats periogirl28, such an elegant way to revive art of writing!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2918060
> 
> View attachment 2918061
> View attachment 2918062
> 
> 
> My latest buys
> Craie and RG CDC
> RH Box writing set
> RH Nautilus pen



Love your latest acquisitions, especially that craie CDC RGHW, *periogirl*. Waiting for mine to arrive. Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

looking4kelly said:


> LOVE!!!! I adore sending letters. Am thinking I need the wonderful aerogramme fold-up letters they are showing online!





Ms Bunny said:


> Congrats on your lovely purchases periogirl28!  CDC tdf in rg &#128525;





fromparis said:


> This is gorgeous !!!
> Congrats periogirl28, such an elegant way to revive art of writing!!!





cheapfrillnorth said:


> Delightful. This set elevates the art of hand written letters and notes to a luxurious level and I like it very much.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your latest acquisitions, especially that craie CDC RGHW, *periogirl*. Waiting for mine to arrive. Congrats!



Thank you, I have been waiting patiently for all 3 items and feel very blessed!


----------



## gazalia

Rodeo  PM  Anemone


----------



## periogirl28

gazalia said:


> Rodeo  PM  Anemone



Congrats! And have you decided on your SO yet?


----------



## minismurf04

Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525; 
Just picked up another pink beauty..


Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## georgiegirl27

minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;


What a lovely summery pink  x


----------



## andytsai996

Rattikins said:


> This is my very first post...
> Purchased this last week beauty. Birkin 35 Togo.
> 
> View attachment 2918013



classy


----------



## periogirl28

minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;



I like how you dressed her up &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;. Is this the PM size, my SA had one for me but I declined.  Many congrats!


----------



## Leah

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2918060
> 
> View attachment 2918061
> View attachment 2918062
> 
> 
> My latest buys
> Craie and RG CDC
> RH Box writing set
> RH Nautilus pen



Every single one is lovely, Periogirl 

Btw, I am still waiting for a very special reveal from you.....



minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;



Gorgeous and so perfect for spring and summer!


----------



## dharma

temps said:


> Just got this from Sandia exchange. It's sellier but soft.
> View attachment 2915960



Your gorgeous sellier mou is making me weak in the knees! The color, the stitching, the size!! Well done!!!!!!


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> My first H bag! A vintage Cecile in boxcalf - so supple. It's a slim folder that converts to a clutch. Awesome transaction with The Silk Square!



This is such a beautiful bag! I was eying it myself I'm thrilled for you, it's nice to see it in a loving home! Congrats!


----------



## temps

minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;




Love both your Evelyne and your chair!  So spring!


----------



## temps

dharma said:


> Your gorgeous sellier mou is making me weak in the knees! The color, the stitching, the size!! Well done!!!!!!




Thank you!!! It's also so much easier to use than a regular Sellier bag.


----------



## momasaurus

minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;


I love this! Thanks for the pink cheer in this endless winter.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> This is such a beautiful bag! I was eying it myself I'm thrilled for you, it's nice to see it in a loving home! Congrats!


You are so sweet. Thank you, *dharma*!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!


----------



## Mariapia

minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..[emoji7]
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?![emoji5]&#65039;




Gorgeous Evelyne, minismurf![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919895




Stunning Piano, ForeverinPink[emoji7]!


----------



## minismurf04

georgiegirl27 said:


> What a lovely summery pink  x


It is isn't it?  Just like cherry blossoms...



periogirl28 said:


> I like how you dressed her up &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;. Is this the PM size, my SA had one for me but I declined.  Many congrats!


It's actually gm..I would've liked a pm, however, I'm terribly impatient and settled for a gm.



Leah said:


> Every single one is lovely, Periogirl
> 
> Btw, I am still waiting for a very special reveal from you.....
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and so perfect for spring and summer!


Thank you fabulous Leah!  I love reading your fur and bag posts..



temps said:


> Love both your Evelyne and your chair!  So spring!


Thank you temps!  Can you believe I picked up 4 upholstered chairs from the ballet studio by my house for $10 each and I reupholstered this one myself?!?  another hobby of mine



momasaurus said:


> I love this! Thanks for the pink cheer in this endless winter.


Aww you're welcome momasuaurus!  We all need a pick me up after this long dreadful winter..that's why I love color..such a mood changer! :giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

temps said:


> Wanted to add a side shot of this.
> 
> View attachment 2915965




What a great Kelly, temps![emoji7]


----------



## minismurf04

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2919895


Well done ForeverInPink!!  That is one Divine Piano!!  I can see you wearing her for years to come and looking as fab as ever!



Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous Evelyne, minismurf![emoji7]


Thank you Mariapia!


----------



## gazalia

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! And have you decided on your SO yet?



Not really.. I went back  to the store and was asured by my SA that Raisin would be a beautiful dark violet.. did a research on purseforum the whole night and still not 100% sure. It would be so great if some oft the tpf ladies and gents could post an actual pic of the chevre raisin after 2012....


----------



## ForeverInPink

Mariapia said:


> Stunning Piano, ForeverinPink[emoji7]!



Thank you *Mariapia* 



minismurf04 said:


> Well done ForeverInPink!!  That is one Divine Piano!!  I can see you wearing her for years to come and looking as fab as ever!



I sure hope so *Minismurf*!!!  Love your pink Evie and accessories btw!!!


----------



## S'Mom

I've been bad.....


----------



## Leah

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2919895



WOW!! This is just beautiful!! You are so lucky with this find. Look at those gorgeous scales!!


----------



## scarf1

S'Mom said:


> I've been bad.....


Beautiful combo!


----------



## Ms Bunny

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919895




Big congratulations!!!  She's a beauty and in great condition. Love your twillies.


----------



## Ms Bunny

S'Mom said:


> I've been bad.....




Being bad never looked so good!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919895



Oh goodness, what a truly GREAT find! Congratulations ForeverinPink - she looks like an absolute beauty - lovely twillies too! [emoji1] xx


----------



## ForeverInPink

Leah said:


> WOW!! This is just beautiful!! You are so lucky with this find. Look at those gorgeous scales!!




Yes the scales are TDF!!! Here is a pic of the back. I do feel very lucky, she's so unbelievably well preserved!


----------



## ForeverInPink

Ms Bunny said:


> Big congratulations!!!  She's a beauty and in great condition. Love your twillies.





georgiegirl27 said:


> Oh goodness, what a truly GREAT find! Congratulations ForeverinPink - she looks like an absolute beauty - lovely twillies too! [emoji1] xx



Thank you *Ms. Bunny* and *Georgiegirl*, she's truly divine, isn't she???


----------



## thyme

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!



spectacular find!! congrats


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ForeverInPink said:


> Yes the scales are TDF!!! Here is a pic of the back. I do feel very lucky, she's so unbelievably well preserved!
> 
> View attachment 2920810



WOWZA, that is simply a forever bag. Major congrats, *ForeverInPink*.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2919895



Simply AMAZING!


----------



## Croisette7

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2919895


Major congrats, your Piano is divine! What a dreamy find!


----------



## Leah

minismurf04 said:


> Thank you temps!  Can you believe I picked up 4 upholstered chairs from the ballet studio by my house for $10 each and I reupholstered this one myself?!?  another hobby of mine



I just HAD to comment. I love your chair and the whimsical design! I noticed it in the photo and figured you were in some beautiful lounge. I am obsessed with furniture but have no talent to DIY whatsoever. 
Well done!!


----------



## spylove22

S'Mom said:


> I've been bad.....



 perfect combo!


----------



## SugarMama

S'Mom said:


> I've been bad.....



Really very beautiful!


----------



## sissy milano

ForeverInPink said:


> Yes the scales are TDF!!! Here is a pic of the back. I do feel very lucky, she's so unbelievably well preserved!
> 
> View attachment 2920810



 major congrats!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Clic clac H with the black enamel H. 

SA said they're no longer making these and will replace them with something else (different color, he speculates). But once these are sold, no more. Not sure if it's overall or just in my area. 

Love this. I never thought clic clacs would be a nice size on me.

Tried the rose gold and white clic H, which is so pretty!


----------



## LovEmAll

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919895




Gorgeous piece!  Congrats on getting this beauty!


----------



## minismurf04

Leah said:


> I just HAD to comment. I love your chair and the whimsical design! I noticed it in the photo and figured you were in some beautiful lounge. I am obsessed with furniture but have no talent to DIY whatsoever.
> 
> Well done!!




Thank you so much darling for the kind words!! My reupholstering started with wingback chairs..&#128525;..absolutely in love with them!


----------



## minismurf04

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2920917
> 
> Clic clac H with the black enamel H.
> 
> SA said they're no longer making these and will replace them with something else (different color, he speculates). But once these are sold, no more. Not sure if it's overall or just in my area.
> 
> Love this. I never thought clic clacs would be a nice size on me.
> 
> Tried the rose gold and white clic H, which is so pretty!




Congrats on this pretty clic clac! Love the enamel ones.. They're also very addicting! &#128521;


----------



## bakeacookie

minismurf04 said:


> Congrats on this pretty clic clac! Love the enamel ones.. They're also very addicting! [emoji6]




Thanks and collecting Clics and clic clacs are  totally addicting! I was totally going to get the rose gold and white but DBF told me I had to pace myself. "What will you buy if you got all the colors you wanted at one time?" Haha


----------



## ForeverInPink

chincac said:


> spectacular find!! congrats



Hi *Chincac*, I noticed your stunning amethyst croco Constance when posting in the Leather Reference Thread, so thrilled to be joining you as a member of the exotic skin club!!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> WOWZA, that is simply a forever bag. Major congrats, *ForeverInPink*.



Thank you dear lady, I hope to show you in person at the next NYC meetup 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Simply AMAZING!



Ha ha, I consider it quite the feat to elicit such a reaction from you *Xiangxiang*


----------



## ForeverInPink

Croisette7 said:


> Major congrats, your Piano is divine! What a dreamy find!



Yes, so very dreamy *Croisette*, thank you 



sissy milano said:


> major congrats!!



This is indeed high praise coming from you *Sissy Milano*, as I have long been an admirer of your collection and pairings 



LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous piece!  Congrats on getting this beauty!



Thank you, dearest *LovEmAll*


----------



## babyshingo

Take kelly out for the first time


----------



## csetcos

babyshingo said:


> View attachment 2921155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take kelly out for the first time




Beautiful night out for your new K!


----------



## lum709

minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;



love pinks, c9ngrats


----------



## lum709

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2918060
> 
> View attachment 2918061
> View attachment 2918062
> 
> 
> My latest buys
> Craie and RG CDC
> RH Box writing set
> RH Nautilus pen





love your cdc


----------



## georgiegirl27

babyshingo said:


> View attachment 2921155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take kelly out for the first time


Oh my goodness.... this is SOOOOO beautiful  x


----------



## MsHermesAU

Rattikins said:


> This is my very first post...
> Purchased this last week beauty. Birkin 35 Togo.
> 
> View attachment 2918013



Congratulations!! This exact combination was my first B too, purchased this year as well. Everything about it is perfect. ENJOY it!


----------



## Rami00

babyshingo said:


> View attachment 2921155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take kelly out for the first time



Beautiful


----------



## bagalogist

Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW. 

Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo 

NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.

Thanks for letting me share......

p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:


----------



## sissy milano

ForeverInPink said:


> Yes, so very dreamy *Croisette*, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> This is indeed high praise coming from you *Sissy Milano*, as I have long been an admirer of your collection and pairings
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dearest *LovEmAll*



You are too kind. Again major congrats for your taste in choosing her.


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW.
> 
> Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo
> 
> NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> 
> p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:




Everything is just lovely, you included!


----------



## Princess D

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks and collecting Clics and clic clacs are  totally addicting! I was totally going to get the rose gold and white but DBF told me I had to pace myself. "What will you buy if you got all the colors you wanted at one time?" Haha




My hubby's exact words lol


----------



## Leah

babyshingo said:


> View attachment 2921155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take kelly out for the first time



Beautiful! It's like the Kelly is being toasted and honored in this photo! 



bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW.
> 
> Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo
> 
> NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> 
> p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:



ALL beautiful and perfectly matched purchases!!


----------



## ceci

bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW. Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.




Wow! Wow! Wow! Congrats with all anemone! I'm liking the new horn necklace too!!


----------



## Hed Kandi

bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW.
> 
> Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo
> 
> NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> 
> p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:



Congrats on your new H items!


----------



## lum709

bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW.
> 
> Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo
> 
> NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> 
> p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:



Luv purple


----------



## csetcos

bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo
> 
> 
> 
> NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> 
> 
> 
> p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:




Anemone and gold is so delicious together.  So happy for you!  Love this purple- gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW.
> 
> Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo
> 
> NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> 
> p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:




We will never mind big photos of H bags since they are so pretty to admire !! I think the Anemone is really shown best in Togo, Swift and Epsom leather.  The Negonda makes the color a little duller.


----------



## Rattikins

babyshingo said:


> View attachment 2921155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take kelly out for the first time




Absolutely gorgeous dinner companion!


----------



## lightness

Beautiful pieces!


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Everything is just lovely, you included!



periogirl, you are too kind


----------



## bagalogist

Leah said:


> Beautiful! It's like the Kelly is being toasted and honored in this photo!
> 
> 
> 
> ALL beautiful and perfectly matched purchases!!





ceci said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Congrats with all anemone! I'm liking the new horn necklace too!!





Hed Kandi said:


> Congrats on your new H items!





lum709 said:


> Luv purple





csetcos said:


> Anemone and gold is so delicious together.  So happy for you!  Love this purple- gorgeous!



Thank you ladies. I am very much a black, red and orange person. Purple is the first out my comfort zone color and so far i am loving it....


----------



## bagalogist

chkpfbeliever said:


> We will never mind big photos of H bags since they are so pretty to admire !! I think the Anemone is really shown best in Togo, Swift and Epsom leather.  The Negonda makes the color a little duller.



Thanks chkpfbeliever for sharing my joy. You are absolutely right, anemone in negoda is duller compared to togo. I bought the anemone GP as a test drive for my first purple bag..... So happy with the color and grain on this anemone B, the grains are small and even without vein..


----------



## Chloesam

minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;



This is such a lovely picture minismurf! I am not even a pink bag person and your picture makes me change my mind. I have never seen an Evie in such a pretty pink! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## lovely64

Tohubohu twilly [emoji172]


----------



## Miss Al

lovely64 said:


> Tohubohu twilly [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 2922963



Awesome. Did you get it from the stores?


----------



## lovely64

Miss Al said:


> Awesome. Did you get it from the stores?




Thank you! No, it was preowned.


----------



## emilyrosie

minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;


This colour is TDF, I am literally drooling. Love the twillies and everything!


----------



## emilyrosie

greentea3128 said:


> TPM Evelyne in rose sakura. i'm so excited. my daughter can use it too. LOL.
> View attachment 2917578


This is just SOOOO cute!!


----------



## SummerSolo

Very cute! Great purchase!


----------



## nerimanna

I just bought a Vespa PM Brown Veau Crispe Togo at ebay, i'm getting it on Thursday  sooo excited!!! taking baby steps on to Hermes and this will be my third one (got 2 herbags last month)... can't wait to share and post pics.


----------



## georgiegirl27

nerimanna said:


> I just bought a Vespa PM Brown Veau Crispe Togo at ebay, i'm getting it on Thursday  sooo excited!!! taking baby steps on to Hermes and this will be my third one (got 2 herbags last month)... can't wait to share and post pics.


Looking forward to seeing your new purchase!   x


----------



## greentea3128

emilyrosie said:


> This is just SOOOO cute!!



thank you!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;



Dear *minismurf*! Major congrats!! Just love your pink Evy!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2919895



My dear friend! What a perfect Vintage beauty!! So happy for you!!! Enjoy!!!  - We are obviously thinking in the same lines again!!  My small vintage ???  (just a few year older than yours) is just this moment on her way to me across the big pond...


----------



## Sammy Royal

bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW.
> 
> Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo
> 
> NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> 
> p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:



Wonderful anemone collection!! Love this colour!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sammy Royal

lovely64 said:


> Tohubohu twilly [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 2922963



Bravo! Wonderful spring colours!


----------



## lovely64

Sammy Royal said:


> Bravo! Wonderful spring colours!




Thank you!!


----------



## hopiko

bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW.
> 
> Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo
> 
> NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> 
> p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:



Congrats!  Gorgeous bags and necklace!   Anemone heaven for sure!  Your new B is amazing!


----------



## Ccc1

bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW.
> 
> Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo
> 
> NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> 
> p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:


Love your bags & necklace. Anemone & Orange are my favorite colors.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## temps

lovely64 said:


> Tohubohu twilly [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 2922963




Super cute!!


----------



## LVsister

minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;



OMG, it is beautiful! Congrats on your new Pink Evelyn, hope I can find One too...Btw we are Kitty L'aduree bag charm twin


----------



## ForeverInPink

Sammy Royal said:


> My dear friend! What a perfect Vintage beauty!! So happy for you!!! Enjoy!!!  - We are obviously thinking in the same lines again!!  My small vintage ???  (just a few year older than yours) is just this moment on her way to me across the big pond...




Thank you dear friend, I hope you are feeling better? Perhaps your new vintage goodie will help your recovery  Looking forward to seeing the reveal!!!!


----------



## panthere55

lovely64 said:


> Tohubohu twilly [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 2922963



Great find!!


----------



## minismurf04

Chloesam said:


> This is such a lovely picture minismurf! I am not even a pink bag person and your picture makes me change my mind. I have never seen an Evie in such a pretty pink! Love it! Congrats!


Aww..It's never too late to convert dear!  I'm a new pink lover too!


lovely64 said:


> Tohubohu twilly [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 2922963


Love!  I have it in pink and purple but this green is certainly more eye catching! 



emilyrosie said:


> This colour is TDF, I am literally drooling. Love the twillies and everything!


Thank you sweetie!  I've yet to find new twillies for it..



Sammy Royal said:


> Dear *minismurf*! Major congrats!! Just love your pink Evy!!!


Thank you Sammy Royal..I'm  too!  



LVsister said:


> OMG, it is beautiful! Congrats on your new Pink Evelyn, hope I can find One too...Btw we are Kitty L'aduree bag charm twin


Darling you must be my bag twin!  It's like carrying "cherry blossoms" on ur arms!


----------



## luxurylover3

Hope to buy mine's this year!!  I would like a bag but would probably get a wallet first.  If only I can raise a fund to gather some money >_<


----------



## lovely64

temps said:


> Super cute!!




Thank you!!


----------



## lovely64

panthere55 said:


> Great find!!




Thank you sweetie!


----------



## lovely64

minismurf04 said:


> Aww..It's never too late to convert dear!  I'm a new pink lover too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love!  I have it in pink and purple but this green is certainly more eye catching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie!  I've yet to find new twillies for it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sammy Royal..I'm  too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darling you must be my bag twin!  It's like carrying "cherry blossoms" on ur arms!




Thank you! I love the design, it's one of my favourite Hermès designs of all times!


----------



## georgiegirl27

lovely64 said:


> Tohubohu twilly [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 2922963


Wow... not seen this one before!  
PLEASE do a modelling shot as and when you can if you don't mind?  
Thank you x


----------



## lovely64

georgiegirl27 said:


> Wow... not seen this one before!
> 
> PLEASE do a modelling shot as and when you can if you don't mind?
> 
> Thank you x




Thank you! I will do a mod shot asap


----------



## nerimanna

georgiegirl27 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your new purchase!   x


thank you so much georgiegirl27! just one more day of waiting


----------



## brage9

lovely64 said:


> Tohubohu twilly [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 2922963


Perfect colors for spring, green wave rules!


----------



## bagalogist

Sammy Royal said:


> Wonderful anemone collection!! Love this colour!  Thanks for sharing!





hopiko said:


> Congrats!  Gorgeous bags and necklace!   Anemone heaven for sure!  Your new B is amazing!





Ccc1 said:


> Love your bags & necklace. Anemone & Orange are my favorite colors.  Thanks for posting.



Thank you ladies for sharing my joy. Only our fellow H tpfers understand this crazy chase for the 'perfect' color


----------



## lovely64

brage9 said:


> Perfect colors for spring, green wave rules!




Thank you! Green is my favourite colour!


----------



## Vanessa388

My Dream Came True 3/8/15

MY FIRST BIRKIN 
/Users/vanessaevans/Desktop/IMG_0008.jpg


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Vanessa[emoji1] The first B and the feeling afterwards when a dream has become true is so special. Please post a pic of your new bag ( couldn't open the link)


----------



## csetcos

Vanessa388 said:


> My Dream Came True 3/8/15
> 
> 
> 
> MY FIRST BIRKIN
> 
> /Users/vanessaevans/Desktop/IMG_0008.jpg




Congrats, Vanessa!  Me too, on 3/7/2015!   still on Cloud 9.


----------



## S'Mom

Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.

As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)


----------



## georgiegirl27

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)


I like that very much - beautiful choice  x


----------



## hopiko

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)



Looks wonderful!  Congrats, S'mom!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)


This is so cool


----------



## jyyanks

greentea3128 said:


> TPM Evelyne in rose sakura. i'm so excited. my daughter can use it too. LOL.
> View attachment 2917578



What a lovely color! Congrats!



Rattikins said:


> This is my very first post...
> Purchased this last week beauty. Birkin 35 Togo.
> 
> View attachment 2918013



Stunning & classic!!!  Congrats!



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2918060
> 
> View attachment 2918061
> View attachment 2918062
> 
> 
> My latest buys
> Craie and RG CDC
> RH Box writing set
> RH Nautilus pen





periogirl28 said:


> Of course! I got the PM size so it only fits lined or blank notebooks or this silk covered notebook. The Bond St store also has pads of letter paper and RH lined envelopes. You can buy these all separately or order them online.
> 
> View attachment 2918116



Love the CDC!!  The craie/rose gold combo is beautiful.  I need one of those writing sets too!



minismurf04 said:


> Love everyone's new acquisitions..&#128525;
> Just picked up another pink beauty..
> View attachment 2918805
> 
> Can you tell Spring is on my mind lately?!&#9786;&#65039;



LOL - this warm weather makes me feel like shopping for pastel H bags too!!!  Your bag is utterly dreamy!! Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

ForeverInPink said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Vintage (1962) Porosus Croc Piano bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2919895



OMG - I was eying that bag!!!! I'm so glad it went to you my dear friend!!!!  The only thing that stopped me from purchasing it is that I have a plume on my mind 

Congrats and please please please bring it with you to the meetup!!!  Congratulations!!!!!




bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2920917
> 
> Clic clac H with the black enamel H.
> 
> SA said they're no longer making these and will replace them with something else (different color, he speculates). But once these are sold, no more. Not sure if it's overall or just in my area.
> 
> Love this. I never thought clic clacs would be a nice size on me.
> 
> Tried the rose gold and white clic H, which is so pretty!



So classic and goes with everything. So glad you picked this beauty up!



babyshingo said:


> View attachment 2921155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take kelly out for the first time



Simply amazing!!! Love your Kelly!


----------



## lanit

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)



This looks stunning against black S'Mom! Going gaga over this design.


----------



## jyyanks

bagalogist said:


> Anemone B 30 Togo with GHW.
> 
> Anemone GP36 negoda vs Anemone B30 Togo
> 
> NEW design, horn necklace, Kara.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share......
> 
> p/s: sorry for the gigantic pics by phone app.....:shame:



Congrats!!!  I have an anemone B and love the color!!  A 30 is the perfect size in my opinion! Beautiful B and beautiful necklace.  Wear both in the best of health!



lovely64 said:


> Tohubohu twilly [emoji172]
> 
> View attachment 2922963



Yay! for Toho Bohu!!!  Love the pattern and the color.



S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)



This is soon beautiful - isn't it nice to be bad???


----------



## minismurf04

jyyanks said:


> What a lovely color! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning & classic!!!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the CDC!!  The craie/rose gold combo is beautiful.  I need one of those writing sets too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - this warm weather makes me feel like shopping for pastel H bags too!!!  Your bag is utterly dreamy!! Congrats!




Thank you darling! Too bad I've been sick these few days and have been staying in and high on meds..[emoji17] blahhh


----------



## carlinha

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)



oh this is AMAZING!!!!  i love it, even more wearable than the wide one!


----------



## ForeverInPink

jyyanks said:


> OMG - I was eying that bag!!!! I'm so glad it went to you my dear friend!!!!  The only thing that stopped me from purchasing it is that I have a plume on my mind
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and please please please bring it with you to the meetup!!!  Congratulations!!!!!




Thanks Jyyanks, great minds think alike! I hope you get your plume soon, we'll be bag twins 

I will definitely bring her to the meetup, looking forward to it!!!


----------



## lovely64

jyyanks said:


> Congrats!!!  I have an anemone B and love the color!!  A 30 is the perfect size in my opinion! Beautiful B and beautiful necklace.  Wear both in the best of health!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! for Toho Bohu!!!  Love the pattern and the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is soon beautiful - isn't it nice to be bad???




Thank you!!


----------



## bagalogist

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)



So so gorgeous, love it!!! Congrats. Don't bother to take it off, it's excellent 24/7


----------



## nerimanna

vespa pm arrived today!  

my small but growing hermes family...


----------



## periogirl28

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)



Absolutely love this! Can I justify this even though I have the thicker version?


----------



## Leah

nerimanna said:


> vespa pm arrived today!
> 
> my small but growing hermes family...



Very nice! Love the Vespa bag!! Such a classic!


----------



## ForeverInPink

nerimanna said:


> vespa pm arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> my small but growing hermes family...




So lovely, I adore Vespas!!!


----------



## jkld11

nerimanna said:


> vespa pm arrived today!
> 
> my small but growing hermes family...



I love your Vespa! Congrats! Please post a modeled shot. I'd love to see how it looks on. &#128522;


----------



## Suncatcher

nerimanna said:


> vespa pm arrived today!
> 
> my small but growing hermes family...



Super neat!!!!


----------



## nerimanna

Leah said:


> Very nice! Love the Vespa bag!! Such a classic!


thank you so much


----------



## nerimanna

ForeverInPink said:


> So lovely, I adore Vespas!!!


thank you! have a great day!


----------



## nerimanna

jkld11 said:


> I love your Vespa! Congrats! Please post a modeled shot. I'd love to see how it looks on. &#128522;


thanks  yes i'm wearing it soon so I will post action/mod shot


----------



## nerimanna

MrsJDS said:


> Super neat!!!!


thank you!


----------



## Pursebop

*Exotic Blue Electric CDC *


----------



## minismurf04

jyyanks said:


> What a lovely color! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning & classic!!!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the CDC!!  The craie/rose gold combo is beautiful.  I need one of those writing sets too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - this warm weather makes me feel like shopping for pastel H bags too!!!  Your bag is utterly dreamy!! Congrats!




Thank you darling! I can't wait
To take it out once I kick this nasty cold! Hope u pick up something dreamy from h!


----------



## minismurf04

******** said:


> *Exotic Blue Electric CDC *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925991




That is one purtyyy arm candy sweetie! BE is divine in exotic. Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

******** said:


> *exotic blue electric cdc *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925991




amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## csetcos

minismurf04 said:


> Thank you darling! I can't wait
> To take it out once I kick this nasty cold! Hope u pick up something dreamy from h!




Wonderful!  And I love your rodeo charm!


----------



## agneau88

******** said:


> *Exotic Blue Electric CDC *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925991




Nice color in the CDC. Also love the kelly and rodeo!


----------



## Mochiyii

my first birkin


----------



## Mochiyii

Love love love this


----------



## TenaciousB

Bringing this rare beauty home. 
K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].


----------



## minismurf04

TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547



 gorgeous combo congrats!


----------



## greentea3128

TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547



stunning!! one of my fav colors!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547



Love anemone and love sellier Ks, major congrats,* TenaciousB*.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2926498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first birkin



OMG!! Is this blue paradise?? Congratulation for your first birkin!!! 



TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547



Such a cutie pie and the combo is tdf!!


----------



## lovely64

georgiegirl27 said:


> Wow... not seen this one before!
> 
> PLEASE do a modelling shot as and when you can if you don't mind?
> 
> Thank you x




Here's a mod picture. Not the best tie but it will have to do! Happy Friday!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lovely64 said:


> Here's a mod picture. *Not the best tie but it will have to do! *Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2926663



Looks like perfection to me, *Kat*! Thanks for the pic and have a happy Friday.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pair of Tsuba horn earrings


----------



## HGT

TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547




Gorgeous!  This is TDF!!!


----------



## bagalogist

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2926498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first birkin



Great start. congrats!
Welcome to H subforum! C


----------



## doves75

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2926498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first birkin




What lovely picture!! Congrats on your 1st Birkin. [emoji106][emoji106]



TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547




Congrats TenaciousB....she's so pretty!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




lovely64 said:


> Here's a mod picture. Not the best tie but it will have to do! Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2926663




It looks perfect to me ) love your Crinoline bag. Enjoy your weekend Kat.


----------



## MYH

TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547



Oh breathtaking! Congrats. I'm also in love with anemone. 



Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2926498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first birkin


Wow.  A beautiful first.  Is she blue paradis? I'm sure you're on cloud 9.


----------



## lovely64

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looks like perfection to me, *Kat*! Thanks for the pic and have a happy Friday.




Thank you sweetie! Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## lovely64

doves75 said:


> What lovely picture!! Congrats on your 1st Birkin. [emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats TenaciousB....she's so pretty!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks perfect to me ) love your Crinoline bag. Enjoy your weekend Kat.




Thank you dear! Happy weekend to you too!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2926498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first birkin



Congrats on your first and what a lovely shot of her.  You picked the perfect twilly so nice and soft over the blue.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2926498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first birkin





TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547




This is indeed rare, a K25 plus gold hardware on beautiful Anemone !! How lucky of you to run into her.  Enjoy it in good health.  Would love to see action pics on you.  I've requested this from my store and hopefully it is not too small.


----------



## crazyforbag

TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547


 
Gorgeous!! Super congrats!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lovely64 said:


> Here's a mod picture. Not the best tie but it will have to do! Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2926663



You did a great job with the tie.  what a lovely color to cheer someone up.  Spring is here ! Let's all get well.  Have a great weekend, Kat.


----------



## bagalogist

TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547



Such a lucky find, enjoy your rare beauty


----------



## lovely64

chkpfbeliever said:


> You did a great job with the tie.  what a lovely color to cheer someone up.  Spring is here ! Let's all get well.  Have a great weekend, Kat.




Thank you sweetie! Yes, let's all get well! Now! Have a relaxing weekend!


----------



## georgiegirl27

lovely64 said:


> Here's a mod picture. Not the best tie but it will have to do! Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2926663


Thats a GREAT modelling shot - Thank you lovely64 - hope you are feeling better  x


----------



## CharmedByH

OMG love your anemone kelly so much [emoji7]


----------



## TenaciousB

Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TenaciousB said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927467



*TenaciousB* - It is not small at all.  I'm petite at almost 5'0.  This is such a ladylike bag with the most beautiful purple.  No one that likes purple can say 'no'.

Congrats and thanks for the mod shot.  Good reference for me.


----------



## hopiko

TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547



Wow, you will have a great Friday!  She is gorgeous!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## ms piggy

TenaciousB said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927467



This is the perfect little jewel bag. I don't think you will regret adding this to your collection.


----------



## speedyraven

TenaciousB said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927467




Congrats! Can't wait to see her IRL  the rare beauty will even look gorgeous for an evening event. So happy for you!


----------



## Suzie

TenaciousB said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927467



It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## ayc

TenaciousB said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927467



wow, this is gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## gigiho815

My first P9 Birkin 35 [emoji524]


----------



## Nahreen

TenaciousB said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927467



Congratulations. You look good with it. Beautiful colour of your bag.


----------



## Nahreen

gigiho815 said:


> View attachment 2927695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first P9 Birkin 35 [emoji524]



Yummy colour.


----------



## Mochiyii

my first orange bag that came in the orange box. Plus petite H squirrel in red and blue sapphire


----------



## gigiho815

TenaciousB said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927467




Lovely K!! Really hard to say NO ! ENJOY


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927467





gigiho815 said:


> View attachment 2927695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first P9 Birkin 35 [emoji524]



*TenaciousB*, looks super great and major congrats! 

*gigiho*, love being your twin on this anemone B35 GHW. It's beautiful.


----------



## csetcos

gigiho815 said:


> View attachment 2927695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first P9 Birkin 35 [emoji524]




This is everything!  Love the color with gold and the twillies.  Just scrumptious!


----------



## arabesques

Some of my recent purchases . . . 

The Acrobate GM silver bracelet (the bracelet closest to the lens).  I just picked this up from the shop today.  

And recently, the Initiale GM silver ring on the same hand.  I love this ring.  And I love the effect of all this silver layered together.  The other hand/wrist wears the Vertige ring and the Etcetera bracelet.


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Very nice!  Love how you you put all your silvers together!  

I'm thinking of buying some H silver jewelry myself soon.  Do you know if the price increase on those happened this year yet?


----------



## arabesques

pr1nc355 said:


> ^^Very nice!  Love how you you put all your silvers together!
> 
> I'm thinking of buying some H silver jewelry myself soon.  Do you know if the price increase on those happened this year yet?



Thank you!

Yes, the silver increase happened already (Feb 24).  Prices didn't increase very much . . . around $100 for bracelets/cuffs, a bit less for rings and earrings.  You'll need to ask your SA about specific pieces and prices.

Nothing is like Hermès silver, so enjoy the time exploring the collection.  Many of the link bracelets are either discontinued (both of mine are) or being phased out for production reasons, so those especially are pieces to look at.


----------



## TankerToad

arabesques said:


> Some of my recent purchases . . .
> 
> The Acrobate GM silver bracelet (the bracelet closest to the lens).  I just picked this up from the shop today.
> 
> And recently, the Initiale GM silver ring on the same hand.  I love this ring.  And I love the effect of all this silver layered together.  The other hand/wrist wears the Vertige ring and the Etcetera bracelet.



You are so cool
Love these all together and you wear them perfectly -- Hermes silver is investment quality 
And the fact that some will no longer be available makes them even more precious
Well done
And your style continues to impress&#128153;


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Beautiful goodies, everyone! Here is my first contribution to this thread! Presenting to you: my BBK!


----------



## pr1nc355

arabesques said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, the silver increase happened already (Feb 24).  Prices didn't increase very much . . . around $100 for bracelets/cuffs, a bit less for rings and earrings.  You'll need to ask your SA about specific pieces and prices.
> 
> Nothing is like Hermès silver, so enjoy the time exploring the collection.  Many of the link bracelets are either discontinued (both of mine are) or being phased out for production reasons, so those especially are pieces to look at.


 
Thanks for the info.  I think I will take your advice and explore the link bracelets.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

gigisunsetblue said:


> Beautiful goodies, everyone! Here is my first contribution to this thread! Presenting to you: my BBK!



Congratulations on your gorgeous, classic BBK!!  I'm guessing it's a W stamp, or in that range.  The box leather was superior back then, and I can see, even just from the pics, that the leather is gorgeous!!  I'm proud to say I'm your twin!!


----------



## buffalogal

arabesques said:


> Some of my recent purchases . . .
> 
> The Acrobate GM silver bracelet (the bracelet closest to the lens).  I just picked this up from the shop today.
> 
> And recently, the Initiale GM silver ring on the same hand.  I love this ring.  And I love the effect of all this silver layered together.  The other hand/wrist wears the Vertige ring and the Etcetera bracelet.


Beautiful! I just bought my 1st preloved H silver bracelet - can't wait to get it!


----------



## arabesques

TankerToad said:


> You are so cool
> Love these all together and you wear them perfectly -- Hermes silver is investment quality
> And the fact that some will no longer be available makes them even more precious
> Well done
> And your style continues to impress&#128153;



Thank you, dear TankerToad.  Your words mean a lot.


----------



## arabesques

buffalogal said:


> Beautiful! I just bought my 1st preloved H silver bracelet - can't wait to get it!



How fabulous!  I know you'll love it.  It's hard not to completely adore these pieces.


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous, classic BBK!!  I'm guessing it's a W stamp, or in that range.  The box leather was superior back then, and I can see, even just from the pics, that the leather is gorgeous!!  I'm proud to say I'm your twin!!


wow, you ARE the H expert, *Hermes Nuttynut*! Mine is indeed a Y stamp! How did you tell? from the shine of the leather?
It is my pleasure to be your BBK twin!


----------



## panthere55

arabesques said:


> Some of my recent purchases . . .
> 
> The Acrobate GM silver bracelet (the bracelet closest to the lens).  I just picked this up from the shop today.
> 
> And recently, the Initiale GM silver ring on the same hand.  I love this ring.  And I love the effect of all this silver layered together.  The other hand/wrist wears the Vertige ring and the Etcetera bracelet.




I love  your pieces! Acrobate bracelet is amazing!



gigisunsetblue said:


> Beautiful goodies, everyone! Here is my first contribution to this thread! Presenting to you: my BBK!




Congratulations on beautiful Kelly!!!!


----------



## panthere55

gigiho815 said:


> View attachment 2927695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first P9 Birkin 35 [emoji524]


 


TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547


 
Congratulations girls on beautiful anemone pieces!!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

gigisunsetblue said:


> wow, you ARE the H expert, *Hermes Nuttynut*! Mine is indeed a Y stamp! How did you tell? from the shine of the leather?
> It is my pleasure to be your BBK twin!



I'm definitely *not* an expert, but I know from researching my own vintage bag, that that time period was the best one for the box leathers.  Maybe it's just because I know, but to me the leather's richness shines through in the pics.  We're very lucky to have these Kellys!!


----------



## Goodfrtune

I just bought a pm Evelyn in the most beautiful shade of red and a maxi twilly to go along with it


----------



## gigisunsetblue

panthere55 said:


> Congratulations on beautiful Kelly!!!!


Thank you, *panthere55*!


----------



## trishaluvslv

lovely64 said:


> Here's a mod picture. Not the best tie but it will have to do! Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2926663



Oh my...I adore everything here dear lovely64, and do tell, what is that yummy crin bolide?


----------



## ForeverInPink

arabesques said:


> Some of my recent purchases . . .
> 
> 
> 
> The Acrobate GM silver bracelet (the bracelet closest to the lens).  I just picked this up from the shop today.
> 
> 
> 
> And recently, the Initiale GM silver ring on the same hand.  I love this ring.  And I love the effect of all this silver layered together.  The other hand/wrist wears the Vertige ring and the Etcetera bracelet.




Love this Arabesques!!!


----------



## ForeverInPink

gigisunsetblue said:


> Beautiful goodies, everyone! Here is my first contribution to this thread! Presenting to you: my BBK!




This is heavenly


----------



## gigisunsetblue

ForeverInPink said:


> This is heavenly


Thank you, *ForeverlnPink*! I love the soufre rodeo with your gorgeous pink B! So cute! May I ask what color is your B? TIA!


----------



## lovely64

trishaluvslv said:


> Oh my...I adore everything here dear lovely64, and do tell, what is that yummy crin bolide?




Thank you dear! No, it's a 35 birkin [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

arabesques said:


> Some of my recent purchases . . .
> 
> 
> 
> The Acrobate GM silver bracelet (the bracelet closest to the lens).  I just picked this up from the shop today.
> 
> 
> 
> And recently, the Initiale GM silver ring on the same hand.  I love this ring.  And I love the effect of all this silver layered together.  The other hand/wrist wears the Vertige ring and the Etcetera bracelet.




Amazing! I feel quite enabled! Thank you!


----------



## georgiegirl27

gigisunsetblue said:


> Beautiful goodies, everyone! Here is my first contribution to this thread! Presenting to you: my BBK!




What a beauty! Congratulations on this lovely BBK  xx


----------



## gigisunsetblue

georgiegirl27 said:


> What a beauty! Congratulations on this lovely BBK  xx


thank you so much, *georgiegirl27*!


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I'm definitely *not* an expert, but I know from researching my own vintage bag, that that time period was the best one for the box leathers.  Maybe it's just because I know, but to me the leather's richness shines through in the pics.  We're very lucky to have these Kellys!!



Indeed, I feel extremely lucky to have found her! Do you mind sharing the range of years that are the best for box leather? The entire 90s? I am very curious! Thanks in advance!


----------



## georgiegirl27

arabesques said:


> Some of my recent purchases . . .
> 
> The Acrobate GM silver bracelet (the bracelet closest to the lens).  I just picked this up from the shop today.
> 
> And recently, the Initiale GM silver ring on the same hand.  I love this ring.  And I love the effect of all this silver layered together.  The other hand/wrist wears the Vertige ring and the Etcetera bracelet.



I love this picture - all excellent choices and beautifully modelled  x


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

gigisunsetblue said:


> Indeed, I feel extremely lucky to have found her! Do you mind sharing the range of years that are the best for box leather? The entire 90s? I am very curious! Thanks in advance!



Honestly, I only know the years our bags were made are good ones.  There are far better experts on the forum who could better answer your question.  Also, it's only the *opinion* of some that the older box is better.  I happen to believe it is. There's a thread on box leather here:  

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-box-calf-309526.html?highlight=box+leather


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Honestly, I only know the years our bags were made are good ones.  There are far better experts on the forum who could better answer your question.  Also, it's only the *opinion* of some that the older box is better.  I happen to believe it is. There's a thread on box leather here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-box-calf-309526.html?highlight=box+leather


Thanks for the link! I am soaking up all the info...this is so fun!


----------



## trishaluvslv

lovely64 said:


> Thank you dear! No, it's a 35 birkin [emoji173]&#65039;



Oh my kat, indeed...Wow....My dream birkin...I'm waiting for my dream crin 40 B to magically appear...lol


----------



## klynneann

arabesques said:


> Some of my recent purchases . . .
> 
> The Acrobate GM silver bracelet (the bracelet closest to the lens).  I just picked this up from the shop today.
> 
> And recently, the Initiale GM silver ring on the same hand.  I love this ring.  And I love the effect of all this silver layered together.  The other hand/wrist wears the Vertige ring and the Etcetera bracelet.



These are all just gorgeous together - some very beautiful pieces!!  I recently bought a Farandole bracelet and I must say that I'm really enjoying it.  I think I'm going to have to take a look at some of the other pieces they have, thank you Arabesques.  



gigisunsetblue said:


> Beautiful goodies, everyone! Here is my first contribution to this thread! Presenting to you: my BBK!



So beautiful!!  What size is it?  I'm trying to figure out for myself whether I'd like a 32 or 35, when the time comes.    I'm loving yours!


----------



## ForeverInPink

gigisunsetblue said:


> Thank you, *ForeverlnPink*! I love the soufre rodeo with your gorgeous pink B! So cute! May I ask what color is your B? TIA!




Thank you, it's actually a So Kelly not a Birkin and the color is Capucine. It appears more pink in the photo but IRL it's more of a cross between blood orange and hot pink. Here's another pic:


----------



## gigisunsetblue

klynneann said:


> So beautiful!!  What size is it?  I'm trying to figure out for myself whether I'd like a 32 or 35, when the time comes.    I'm loving yours!


Thank you, *klynneann*! Mine is a 32 and just to put sizes in perspective, I am 5'7 and a US size 2. Hope that helps


----------



## gigisunsetblue

ForeverInPink said:


> Thank you, it's actually a So Kelly not a Birkin and the color is Capucine. It appears more pink in the photo but IRL it's more of a cross between blood orange and hot pink. Here's another pic:
> View attachment 2929341


I did realize that I couldn't tell whether it was a K/B...but would have been wrong both times
Love your Capucine So Kelly! such a stunning combo! The way you wrapped the handle of your So Kelly looks very elegant and fun at the same time!


----------



## klynneann

gigisunsetblue said:


> Thank you, *klynneann*! Mine is a 32 and just to put sizes in perspective, I am 5'7 and a US size 2. Hope that helps



That helps a lot, thank you!  I'm 5'8", though, um, not a size 2 lol.    I'm leaning very much toward a 32 myself.  Hopefully one day soon I'll get a chance to see one of each in person and get a better sense, but this was helpful.


----------



## MrH

How posh this two orange boxes travel with business class with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;


----------



## pr1nc355

So behind on this thread, but here are my 2015 purchases thus far.  2 CDCs on my list that I started years ago now checked off and my first H enamel piece:


----------



## stillfabulous

gigisunsetblue said:


> Beautiful goodies, everyone! Here is my first contribution to this thread! Presenting to you: my BBK!



Fabulous! You look positively regal wearing this bag. Enjoy!


----------



## gigisunsetblue

stillfabulous said:


> Fabulous! You look positively regal wearing this bag. Enjoy!


Thank you so much, *stillfabulous*! Your wonderful compliment totally made my day!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

gigisunsetblue said:


> Beautiful goodies, everyone! Here is my first contribution to this thread! Presenting to you: my BBK!



Love it. Such classic shots !


----------



## csetcos

MrH said:


> How posh this two orange boxes travel with business class with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;[emoji574]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929419




Looks great- can't wait to see!  CDCs?


----------



## Pursebop

panthere55 said:


> amazing!!!!!!!





minismurf04 said:


> That is one purtyyy arm candy sweetie! BE is divine in exotic. Congrats!





agneau88 said:


> Nice color in the CDC. Also love the kelly and rodeo!




*thank you my lovely friends, rather excited with my H goodies lately 
*


----------



## gigisunsetblue

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love it. Such classic shots !


Thank you very much, *chkpfbeliever*!


----------



## Rattikins

Gigisunsetblue, what a gorgeous BBK!  Congrats and enjoy! [emoji1]


----------



## carlinha

pr1nc355 said:


> So behind on this thread, but here are my 2015 purchases thus far.  2 CDCs on my list that I started years ago now checked off and my first H enamel piece:



what a lovely collection *pr1n355*!  can't wait to see what you add!



ForeverInPink said:


> Thank you, it's actually a So Kelly not a Birkin and the color is Capucine. It appears more pink in the photo but IRL it's more of a cross between blood orange and hot pink. Here's another pic:
> View attachment 2929341



i love capucine *ForeverInPink* 



arabesques said:


> Some of my recent purchases . . .
> 
> The Acrobate GM silver bracelet (the bracelet closest to the lens).  I just picked this up from the shop today.
> 
> And recently, the Initiale GM silver ring on the same hand.  I love this ring.  And I love the effect of all this silver layered together.  The other hand/wrist wears the Vertige ring and the Etcetera bracelet.



such fabulous silver pieces *arabesques*!!



gigisunsetblue said:


> Beautiful goodies, everyone! Here is my first contribution to this thread! Presenting to you: my BBK!



wow what a stunning bag *gigi*, this is THE classic!



TenaciousB said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927467



i don't think i would be able to say no also, she is stunning and i think not too small for you!  a great evening bag *tenacious*!



gigiho815 said:


> View attachment 2927695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first P9 Birkin 35 [emoji524]



i love anemone, congrats *gigi*!


----------



## TokyoBound

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2927751
> View attachment 2927752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first orange bag that came in the orange box. Plus petite H squirrel in red and blue sapphire



I adore this!!  Is this the TPM size by any chance?


----------



## lovely64

trishaluvslv said:


> Oh my kat, indeed...Wow....My dream birkin...I'm waiting for my dream crin 40 B to magically appear...lol




Thank you! I love it even though I rarely use it, good luck finding your 40!


----------



## MrH

This two orange boxes was travel with me back home from Singapore [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## spylove22

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2927751
> View attachment 2927752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first orange bag that came in the orange box. Plus petite H squirrel in red and blue sapphire



Big congrats!


----------



## spylove22

gigisunsetblue said:


> Beautiful goodies, everyone! Here is my first contribution to this thread! Presenting to you: my BBK!



Looks PERFECT on you!! Congrats!


----------



## spylove22

TenaciousB said:


> Thank you all for sharing my joy and the lovely compliments. Apologies my multi-quote doesn't work atm. Chkpfbeliever here's a mod shot for you, I think it's a tad too small for me, I don't have a petite figure but how can I say no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927467



I don't think it looks too small, it's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## HfromT

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)



^^^*S'Mom*...I am so in love with this bracelet!!!  I have been chasing it ever since I heard it was coming out, but our store still hasn't received one yet.  May I ask, how does it compare to the gold and rose gold cdc bracelets in terms of heft?  I have tried them on, but I want something a bit more substantial than the gold cdc bracelets.  Looking at your photos, the silver cdc bracelet appears to be more substantial than the gold ones, or is that my eyes playing tricks on me again?!  I tried the wider silver cdc bracelet on, and it was too overwhelming on me, so the one you have is probably just perfect for everyday wear (this is beginning to sound a bit like Goldilocks and the three bears...searching for the one that's just right!).


----------



## Chloesam

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)



I love you photo S'Mom.  I am considering this bracelet as well.  You said it is a bit tricky to take on and off.  Could you possibly explain how to take it off.  My husband travels tons and won't be around to help me.  I am wondering if I can do it myself?


----------



## S'Mom

HfromT said:


> ^^^*S'Mom*...I am so in love with this bracelet!!!  I have been chasing it ever since I heard it was coming out, but our store still hasn't received one yet.  May I ask, how does it compare to the gold and rose gold cdc bracelets in terms of heft?  I have tried them on, but I want something a bit more substantial than the gold cdc bracelets.  Looking at your photos, the silver cdc bracelet appears to be more substantial than the gold ones, or is that my eyes playing tricks on me again?!  I tried the wider silver cdc bracelet on, and it was too overwhelming on me, so the one you have is probably just perfect for everyday wear (this is beginning to sound a bit like Goldilocks and the three bears...searching for the one that's just right!).



Hmmmmm......I'm not sure how this one compares to the same in Gold/Rose Gold because I only tried the sterling on BUT it does have nice weight to it and it's NOT too heavy!  I wear mine almost daily....alone or with other bracelets in a stack...and it's VERY comfortable.  I highly recommend it!!!!!!


----------



## S'Mom

Chloesam said:


> I love you photo S'Mom.  I am considering this bracelet as well.  You said it is a bit tricky to take on and off.  Could you possibly explain how to take it off.  My husband travels tons and won't be around to help me.  I am wondering if I can do it myself?



Hi Chloesam!  I completely understand your concern.  I HATE when things are too difficult to work with.   So, this bangle has a hinge with a small knob at underside of one end that clicks into a keyshaped hole and snaps shut.  When you take it off, you must squeeze the bangle slightly on opposing sides which moves the segment with the small knob forward and then you need to wiggle the bracelet against your wrist to pop the hinged segment up.  

I know this sounds complicated but once you get the hang of it, it's easy!  It's just finding the right movement that works best for you is all.


----------



## Chloesam

S'Mom said:


> Hi Chloesam!  I completely understand your concern.  I HATE when things are too difficult to work with.   So, this bangle has a hinge with a small knob at underside of one end that clicks into a keyshaped hole and snaps shut.  When you take it off, you must squeeze the bangle slightly on opposing sides which moves the segment with the small knob forward and then you need to wiggle the bracelet against your wrist to pop the hinged segment up.
> 
> I know this sounds complicated but once you get the hang of it, it's easy!  It's just finding the right movement that works best for you is all.



Thank you very much S'Mom! Excellent explanation!


----------



## HfromT

S'Mom said:


> Hmmmmm......I'm not sure how this one compares to the same in Gold/Rose Gold because I only tried the sterling on BUT it does have nice weight to it and it's NOT too heavy!  I wear mine almost daily....alone or with other bracelets in a stack...and it's VERY comfortable.  I highly recommend it!!!!!!



Thank you so much, S'Mom...that's very helpful information! This is exactly what I want...an everyday bracelet that isn't too heavy, and is comfortable to wear. Now the waiting game begins.......


----------



## ForeverInPink

gigisunsetblue said:


> I did realize that I couldn't tell whether it was a K/B...but would have been wrong both times
> Love your Capucine So Kelly! such a stunning combo! The way you wrapped the handle of your So Kelly looks very elegant and fun at the same time!





carlinha said:


> i love capucine *ForeverInPink*



Thank you ladies  I agree *Carlinha*, capucine is the best!!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)




I saw this in person today - genuinely stunning [emoji4] xx


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

S'Mom said:


> Thanks to a dear friend, this baby just arrived!  Sterling CDC....it's a little tricky to get off but totally worth the effort.
> 
> As worn with the confetti bracelet (which I never seem to take off....)





georgiegirl27 said:


> I saw this in person today - genuinely stunning [emoji4] xx



I saw it IRL, too, and it's fabulous!!


----------



## Chloesam

S'Mom said:


> Hi Chloesam!  I completely understand your concern.  I HATE when things are too difficult to work with.   So, this bangle has a hinge with a small knob at underside of one end that clicks into a keyshaped hole and snaps shut.  When you take it off, you must squeeze the bangle slightly on opposing sides which moves the segment with the small knob forward and then you need to wiggle the bracelet against your wrist to pop the hinged segment up.
> 
> I know this sounds complicated but once you get the hang of it, it's easy!  It's just finding the right movement that works best for you is all.



Just ordered it on H.com!  I am so excited!  I love the look of the narrow CDC in silver.  It looks fabulous on you S'Mom!


----------



## Mochiyii

This is the smaller size of the two.. Pm I think?


----------



## peggioka

Introducing this new-to-me cutie:


----------



## ForeverInPink

peggioka said:


> Introducing this new-to-me cutie:




Love love love it, congrats!!!!


----------



## gigisunsetblue

spylove22 said:


> Looks PERFECT on you!! Congrats!





Rattikins said:


> Gigisunsetblue, what a gorgeous BBK!  Congrats and enjoy! [emoji1]



Thank you very much, *spylove22* and *Rattikins*!


----------



## lanit

I have posted a photo of the clasp on the ode to silver thread. Its truly a beautiful piece of jewelry!

Thanks to S'mom for modeling it so well!


----------



## lanit

HfromT said:


> ^^^*S'Mom*...I am so in love with this bracelet!!!  I have been chasing it ever since I heard it was coming out, but our store still hasn't received one yet.  May I ask, how does it compare to the gold and rose gold cdc bracelets in terms of heft?  I have tried them on, but I want something a bit more substantial than the gold cdc bracelets.  Looking at your photos, the silver cdc bracelet appears to be more substantial than the gold ones, or is that my eyes playing tricks on me again?!  I tried the wider silver cdc bracelet on, and it was too overwhelming on me, so the one you have is probably just perfect for everyday wear (this is beginning to sound a bit like Goldilocks and the three bears...searching for the one that's just right!).



You will love it dear! It is not too heavy at sll and i find it lighter than the clics


----------



## HfromT

lanit said:


> You will love it dear! It is not too heavy at sll and i find it lighter than the clics



I posted a response in the ode to silver thread, my dear....this looks AMAZING on you!!!! I am so happy you got one! Goodness only knows when they'll start to drift into our store, but I certainly have my name down for one!


----------



## Chloesam

Mochiyii said:


> This is the smaller size of the two.. Pm I think?



Yes. I think so. It said PM.


----------



## lanit

peggioka said:


> Introducing this new-to-me cutie:



What a pretty plume peggioka! What is the color and leather please? It's so cheerful.


----------



## lanit

HfromT said:


> I posted a response in the ode to silver thread, my dear....this looks AMAZING on you!!!! I am so happy you got one! Goodness only knows when they'll start to drift into our store, but I certainly have my name down for one!



It will really be worth the wait sweets. I will be curious what size suits your petite wrist best!


----------



## peggioka

lanit said:


> What a pretty plume peggioka! What is the color and leather please? It's so cheerful.


 


ForeverInPink said:


> Love love love it, congrats!!!!


 
Thanks a lot!  It's box calf in Fauve, a reddish brown.


----------



## HfromT

lanit said:


> It will really be worth the wait sweets. I will be curious what size suits your petite wrist best!



^^^Well if I keep the stress-eating at its current level, I may just have to go up a size!  Yours looks like it fits you to a T.


----------



## rainneday

For my morning tea


----------



## georgiegirl27

Love this idea! 
Congratulations on your fabulous morning tea - and what a great incentive to get up in the morning!  x


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rainneday said:


> For my morning tea



Love this Bleus d'Ailleurs design and your morning tea will taste all the sweeter. Congrats, *rainneday*.


----------



## rainneday

georgiegirl27 said:


> Love this idea!
> Congratulations on your fabulous morning tea - and what a great incentive to get up in the morning!  x



Thank you, GeorgieGirl  That first morning hour is the most serene of my day, it deserves a special cup 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this Bleus d'Ailleurs design and your morning tea will taste all the sweeter. Congrats, *rainneday*.



Thank you, Vigee  I was happily surprised that they had this exact cup and saucer, that I was hoping for, in my store. I had stopped by on a whim, however this pattern was on my mental list, I feel very lucky!


----------



## csetcos

rainneday said:


> For my morning tea




Nice!  I love using Hermès porcelain in the morning.  Every day should be started with a touch of luxury


----------



## ElainePG

rainneday said:


> For my morning tea


What a beautiful way to start your day, *rainne*! Simply charming!


----------



## periogirl28

rainneday said:


> Thank you, GeorgieGirl  That first morning hour is the most serene of my day, it deserves a special cup
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Vigee  I was happily surprised that they had this exact cup and saucer, that I was hoping for, in my store. I had stopped by on a whim, however this pattern was on my mental list, I feel very lucky!







csetcos said:


> Nice!  I love using Hermès porcelain in the morning.  Every day should be started with a touch of luxury



Agree!


----------



## Greengoddess8

peggioka said:


> Introducing this new-to-me cutie:



What a pretty color for a plume!  Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> For my morning tea



Congratulations Rainneday!  I love this Bleus d'Ailleurs design! It will be a perfect way to start each morning  Enjoy


----------



## rainneday

csetcos said:


> Nice!  I love using Hermès porcelain in the morning.  Every day should be started with a touch of luxury




Thank you, Csetcos. I agree, I used it today and it was such a nice start to my day. The handle is comfortable and the cup is very well balanced. 



ElainePG said:


> What a beautiful way to start your day, *rainne*! Simply charming!



Thank you, Elaine  I actually am leaving it sitting on my dresser (cleaned) when I am not using it, just so that I see it often. 



periogirl28 said:


> Agree!


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congratulations Rainneday!  I love this Bleus d'Ailleurs design! It will be a perfect way to start each morning  Enjoy



Thank you, GG!  You know what was funny? This morning I was running my thumb over the ladder-like pattern on the handle and it made a super high pitched sound that caused Opal to start barking! Every time I would do it, she would bark.


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Thank you, GG!  You know what was funny? This morning I was running my thumb over the ladder-like pattern on the handle and it made a super high pitched sound that caused Opal to start barking! Every time I would do it, she would bark.



That is too funny!  Poor Opal


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> That is too funny!  Poor Opal



 Our other dog can't hear it, or doesn't react to it anyway. Sorry mods :back2topic:

ETA is very sweet next to my little vintage cow and the cuff the DH made in the 80s


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Just picked up this beauty today! Love all the details


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Csetcos. I agree, I used it today and it was such a nice start to my day. The handle is comfortable and the cup is very well balanced.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Elaine  *I actually am leaving it sitting on my dresser (cleaned) when I am not using it, just so that I see it often*.



Love that.    It's beautiful - enjoy!


----------



## Chloesam

rainneday said:


> Our other dog can't hear it, or doesn't react to it anyway. Sorry mods :back2topic:
> 
> ETA is very sweet next to my little vintage cow and the cuff the DH made in the 80s



Darling picture rainneday!  It made me smile!


----------



## georgiegirl27

gigisunsetblue said:


> Just picked up this beauty today! Love all the details




Beautiful scarf - love the flash of Fuchsia! [emoji3] xx


----------



## Melow

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2926498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first birkin




May i ask what color it is? 
Its gorgeous


----------



## georgiegirl27

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2926498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first birkin







TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547




Both stunning colours!  x


----------



## rainneday

gigisunsetblue said:


> Just picked up this beauty today! Love all the details



I love this pattern, this CW is amazing 



klynneann said:


> Love that.    It's beautiful - enjoy!



Thank you, Klynneann  My SA suggested buying mix and match cups and saucers instead of a complete set of the same pattern, I think I may start on that. I like the idea of displaying a mixed set in glass cabinets  or my hutch (which is being used as a book shelf at the moment )



Chloesam said:


> Darling picture rainneday!  *It made me smile*!



Thank you, Chloesam  That makes _me_ smile!


----------



## andytsai996

just picked this up for gf, Bi-color Lindy 30 in Veau Swift/Veau grizzly 
after getting a crocodile kelly just 2 weeks ago, i was told she wouldn't be buying any bags soon. what a lie  but still glad she found something she likes


----------



## lum709

rainneday said:


> For my morning tea



so the mug and saucer are in seperate boxes with dustbag, how cool is that

my mosaic one only have stuff paper inside


----------



## lum709

gigisunsetblue said:


> Just picked up this beauty today! Love all the details




wasn't a fan of this scarf b4, now I have to look 8nto this one


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

andytsai996 said:


> just picked this up for gf, Bi-color Lindy 30 in Veau Swift/Veau grizzly
> after getting a crocodile kelly just 2 weeks ago, i was told she wouldn't be buying any bags soon. what a lie  but still glad she found something she likes



*andytsai*, your GF is very lucky indeed, love this grizzly Lindy 30!


----------



## Leah

gigisunsetblue said:


> Just picked up this beauty today! Love all the details



Looks beautiful on you!! 



andytsai996 said:


> just picked this up for gf, Bi-color Lindy 30 in Veau Swift/Veau grizzly
> after getting a crocodile kelly just 2 weeks ago, i was told she wouldn't be buying any bags soon. what a lie  but still glad she found something she likes



That is a SUPER unique and cool lindy!!! You must forgive your GF for not passing up this beauty. Cute story and you are a very cool boyfriend LOL


----------



## gigisunsetblue

georgiegirl27 said:


> Beautiful scarf - love the flash of Fuchsia! [emoji3] xx





rainneday said:


> I love this pattern, this CW is amazing



Thank you, *georgiegirl27* and *rainneday*! Never thought I would get a pink/fuchsia scarf!!! But once I tried this on, I was sold! I thought the pop of fuchsia is just right! Officially under the spell of Hermes scarfs 




lum709 said:


> wasn't a fan of this scarf b4, now I have to look 8nto this one


I hear you, lum709. The CW in the booklet doesn't look attractive to me, but when I saw this one in person, I was stunned! FYI, the CW with blue edge is also divine, very crisp and classy 



Leah said:


> Looks beautiful on you!!


Thank you for your compliment, *Leah*!


----------



## pr1nc355

carlinha said:


> what a lovely collection *pr1n355*!  can't wait to see what you add!
> 
> 
> 
> i love capucine *ForeverInPink*
> 
> 
> 
> such fabulous silver pieces *arabesques*!!
> 
> 
> 
> wow what a stunning bag *gigi*, this is THE classic!
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think i would be able to say no also, she is stunning and i think not too small for you!  a great evening bag *tenacious*!
> 
> 
> 
> i love anemone, congrats *gigi*!



Thanks, C! I may add something tonight &#128521;


----------



## bastardino6

andytsai996 said:


> just picked this up for gf, Bi-color Lindy 30 in Veau Swift/Veau grizzly
> after getting a crocodile kelly just 2 weeks ago, i was told she wouldn't be buying any bags soon. what a lie  but still glad she found something she likes



Beautiful bag, she is very happy to have you! What a lucky girl


----------



## chkpfbeliever

gigisunsetblue said:


> Just picked up this beauty today! Love all the details



I love this scarf.  Very hard to find scarf with white background and this much details.  Can you share what design this is ?

TIA.


----------



## gigisunsetblue

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love this scarf.  Very hard to find scarf with white background and this much details.  Can you share what design this is ?
> 
> TIA.


Thank you, *chkpfbeliever*! It is the A L'ombre De Boulevards (ref:H002910S 12). HTH


----------



## GimmieHermes

TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547



Wow. This is beyond amazing! Can I tell you I'm jealous? What a find!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

gigisunsetblue said:


> Thank you, *chkpfbeliever*! It is the A L'ombre De Boulevards (ref:H002910S 12). HTH



Thanks *gigisunsetblue*.  My H.com is not working well today and the scarf images are not loading.  Not liking their site at all.


----------



## rainneday

lum709 said:


> so the mug and saucer are in seperate boxes with dustbag, how cool is that
> 
> my mosaic one only have stuff paper inside



Yes, it came with both. When my SA brought them out they were packaged like this, and the mug was wrapped in bubble wrap, inside of the box. I wonder if you ask them, if they can find a box for you.


----------



## styletilwedie

andytsai996 said:


> just picked this up for gf, Bi-color Lindy 30 in Veau Swift/Veau grizzly
> after getting a crocodile kelly just 2 weeks ago, i was told she wouldn't be buying any bags soon. what a lie  but still glad she found something she likes


what a beauty. congrats!


----------



## gigisunsetblue

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks *gigisunsetblue*.  My H.com is not working well today and the scarf images are not loading.  Not liking their site at all.


Here you go! The blue one is very elegant!


----------



## TokyoBound

Nothing too exciting, but I've decided to build up my SLG collection, and I got the following change purse in Rubis.  I'll probably use it for earbuds and other tiny bits:


----------



## Tinagirl11

Heure H watch
Jypsiere 28 bag
Clic bracelet


----------



## chkpfbeliever

gigisunsetblue said:


> Here you go! The blue one is very elegant!



This is really a beautiful design.  I put myself on BAN island this season for scarf but now you're taken me out.  If I can only buy one scarf this season, it would be this one.  Thanks very much !!


----------



## lovelysonia

andytsai996 said:


> just picked this up for gf, Bi-color Lindy 30 in Veau Swift/Veau grizzly
> after getting a crocodile kelly just 2 weeks ago, i was told she wouldn't be buying any bags soon. what a lie  but still glad she found something she likes



Just thought I saw this bag on the other forum, then find out the ID is the same! What a small internet world.
Big congrats to this new baby


----------



## andytsai996

lovelysonia said:


> Just thought I saw this bag on the other forum, then find out the ID is the same! What a small internet world.
> Big congrats to this new baby



thanks
gotta be mobile01 as i have only posted to just two forums.


----------



## gigisunsetblue

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is really a beautiful design.  I put myself on BAN island this season for scarf but now you're taken me out.  If I can only buy one scarf this season, it would be this one.  Thanks very much !!


It is my pleasure to rescue you from the BAN island  Looking forward to your modeling pics soon?


----------



## pr1nc355

Building my H silver collection piece by piece.  Also the first time I bought 2 items from H in one swoop!  Introducing my new Chaine D'ancre Echainee & Farandole alongside my bleu atoll Clic, which I bought 2 weeks ago.  Here's a pic from my IG


----------



## lovelysonia

andytsai996 said:


> thanks
> gotta be mobile01 as i have only posted to just two forums.



Yap~ I only read the threads in M01 never reply any tho


----------



## chkpfbeliever

andytsai996 said:


> just picked this up for gf, Bi-color Lindy 30 in Veau Swift/Veau grizzly
> after getting a crocodile kelly just 2 weeks ago, i was told she wouldn't be buying any bags soon. what a lie  but still glad she found something she likes



*andytsai* - Haha, gals will never be tired of more bags, just like guys won't be tired of looking at cars !!   This is a beauty and very special Lindy.  I've never seen a grizzly Lindy so your GF has good taste.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tinagirl11 said:


> Heure H watch
> Jypsiere 28 bag
> Clic bracelet



Nice haul !! I'm twins with you on the H watch.  Love the ability to switch out the watch bands.  Enjoy !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TokyoBound said:


> Nothing too exciting, but I've decided to build up my SLG collection, and I got the following change purse in Rubis.  I'll probably use it for earbuds and other tiny bits:



I've the exact one like yours.  Never thought of putting small things in it but I do not want to put coins in there to mess it up.  Kind of silly me since that is what the purse is meant for. I just love H's SLGs.


----------



## trishaluvslv

pr1nc355 said:


> Building my H silver collection piece by piece.  Also the first time I bought 2 items from H in one swoop!  Introducing my new Chaine D'ancre Echainee & Farandole alongside my bleu atoll Clic, which I bought 2 weeks ago.  Here's a pic from my IG



Theses are lovely, I REALLY live the larger and smaller together


----------



## rainneday

TokyoBound said:


> Nothing too exciting, but I've decided to build up my SLG collection, and I got the following change purse in Rubis.  I'll probably use it for earbuds and other tiny bits:



Very nice, congrats!



Tinagirl11 said:


> Heure H watch
> Jypsiere 28 bag
> Clic bracelet



I love the bi-color Jypsiere, yours is especially beautiful! 



pr1nc355 said:


> Building my H silver collection piece by piece.  Also the first time I bought 2 items from H in one swoop!  Introducing my new Chaine D'ancre Echainee & Farandole alongside my bleu atoll Clic, which I bought 2 weeks ago.  Here's a pic from my IG



Wow, stunning


----------



## twirl11

pr1nc355 said:


> Building my H silver collection piece by piece.  Also the first time I bought 2 items from H in one swoop!  Introducing my new Chaine D'ancre Echainee & Farandole alongside my bleu atoll Clic, which I bought 2 weeks ago.  Here's a pic from my IG




How lovely and matching! I need to get me some of those


----------



## tipsyhoney

My new addition! It's so cute!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tipsyhoney said:


> My new addition! It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934386



Your new anemone Rodeo charm is ADORABLE, *tipsyhoney*! Congrats!


----------



## Metrowestmama

pr1nc355 said:


> Building my H silver collection piece by piece.  Also the first time I bought 2 items from H in one swoop!  Introducing my new Chaine D'ancre Echainee & Farandole alongside my bleu atoll Clic, which I bought 2 weeks ago.  Here's a pic from my IG



Love it!! Beautiful stack and great choices!


----------



## Metrowestmama

ForeverInPink said:


> Thank you, it's actually a So Kelly not a Birkin and the color is Capucine. It appears more pink in the photo but IRL it's more of a cross between blood orange and hot pink. Here's another pic:
> View attachment 2929341



Love the scarf around the strap! What kind of scarf size is that? Great idea.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Great choices!!



MrH said:


> This two orange boxes was travel with me back home from Singapore [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929996


----------



## dooneybaby

I purchased a Clic-H in chestnut, gold hardware in January 2014. Then I lost it in October. I was bummed, especially when I inquired online and called around to several boutiques and they told me they didn't believe the color was being offered any more.   
Then, what do I see when I check Hermes.com last week? A Clic-H in chestnut, gold hardware!! And I ordered it right before the price increase!


----------



## MrH

Update my SS15 from Mr H [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Tinagirl11

rainneday said:


> Very nice, congrats!
> 
> I love the bi-color Jypsiere, yours is especially beautiful!
> 
> Thank you! I was really happy when the SA showed me a bi-color piece as I've always wanted one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chkpfbeliever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul !! I'm twins with you on the H watch.  Love the ability to switch out the watch bands.  Enjoy !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## temps

Kelly, notebook, kelly wallet and business card case.  All purchases in the past two weeks. &#128513;


----------



## georgiegirl27

temps said:


> Kelly, notebook, kelly wallet and business card case.  All purchases in the past two weeks. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2934788


Lovely choices!    May I ask for further pictures and details of your notebook please?  Thank you xx


----------



## temps

georgiegirl27 said:


> Lovely choices!    May I ask for further pictures and details of your notebook please?  Thank you xx




Thank you! It's Ulysse MM in rouge pivoine. Hermes.com has it. 

http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/notebooks/ulysse/ulysse-mm/notebook-ulysse-mm-grouped.html

The photo is taken at an Indian restaurant.


----------



## georgiegirl27

temps said:


> Thank you! It's Ulysse MM in rouge pivoine. Hermes.com has it.
> 
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/leather/notebooks/ulysse/ulysse-mm/notebook-ulysse-mm-grouped.html
> 
> The photo is taken at an Indian restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 2934800


Gorgeous!    Thank you so much for the links and details  xx


----------



## jennyliu87

temps said:


> Kelly, notebook, kelly wallet and business card case.  All purchases in the past two weeks. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 2934788




Congratulations on your purchases!

May I know which bag insert are you using for your kelly?

TIA


----------



## ForeverInPink

Metrowestmama said:


> Love the scarf around the strap! What kind of scarf size is that? Great idea.




Thanks, it's a maxi twilly


----------



## mungoo33

tipsyhoney said:


> My new addition! It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934386



Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## HGT

jennyliu87 said:


> congratulations on your purchases!
> 
> May i know which bag insert are you using for your kelly?
> 
> Tia




+1


----------



## temps

jennyliu87 said:


> Congratulations on your purchases!
> 
> May I know which bag insert are you using for your kelly?
> 
> TIA




It's from divide and conquer on etsy. I emailed her and asked for kelly 32 bag insert. Around ~$70. I love it.


----------



## crazyforbag

My today's purchase, so happy that was offered by my SA since I got cancelled the mini bearn on H. com 
And was offered a pm lime rodeo which will be for my bamboo kelly.


----------



## jyyanks

Posted this in the "Ode to the Plume" thread but wanted to show off my new fjord plume in vert feuillage that arrived on St. Patrick's Day!!  It looks different depending on the light!


----------



## GimmieHermes

crazyforbag said:


> My today's purchase, so happy that was offered by my SA since I got cancelled the mini bearn on H. com
> And was offered a pm lime rodeo which will be for my bamboo kelly.
> View attachment 2934944


Lovely wallet! I've been looking for this wallet forever! Congrats on getting her! Your SA is awesome!


----------



## rosebud_7

MrH said:


> Update my SS15 from Mr H [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934731



Love the silk bracelet!  I actually saw one in my boutique the other day and I've been thinking of getting it for the summer! How do you like yours?.



temps said:


> Kelly, notebook, kelly wallet and business card case.  All purchases in the past two weeks. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2934788


Great finds!  I think we might be twins on your kelly wallet!!!  Is it menthe or bambou?  And rouge pivione is such a pretty color!



crazyforbag said:


> My today's purchase, so happy that was offered by my SA since I got cancelled the mini bearn on H. com
> And was offered a pm lime rodeo which will be for my bamboo kelly.
> View attachment 2934944


Congrats on your kelly wallet!!!  Such a great color for spring and summer!!



jyyanks said:


> Posted this in the "Ode to the Plume" thread but wanted to show off my new fjord plume in vert feuillage that arrived on St. Patrick's Day!!  It looks different depending on the light!


I LOVE this!  You know I'm a sucker for greens  congrats on your new plume!  It is impeccable!


----------



## rosebud_7

Ladies and gents, it was a "luck of the Irish" day for me!  I have been looking for a wallet in this color for a looooong time, and was about to pull the trigger on a chèvre Bearn, but low and behold, my boutique found this!!  One of my HG pieces!  My first Kelly wallet...in my all time favorite H color: menthe!!!! Chevre leather with PHW 

The cloth bag the wallet is sitting on, by the way, is my very first "handbag," that my mom made for me, and crosstitched my name onto, probably in the mid '80's  she made one for myself and my sister for vacations and road trips, so we could carry our toys and later...cd players...in.  I use her as a dustbag/organizer inside of all of my H bags now, so it is always with me.  The green obsession started young!

Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

jyyanks said:


> Posted this in the "Ode to the Plume" thread but wanted to show off my new fjord plume in vert feuillage that arrived on St. Patrick's Day!!  It looks different depending on the light!




Lovely bag and lovely colour - congratulations!! [emoji1] xx


----------



## georgiegirl27

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents, it was a "luck of the Irish" day for me!  I have been looking for a wallet in this color for a looooong time, and was about to pull the trigger on a chèvre Bearn, but low and behold, my boutique found this!!  One of my HG pieces!  My first Kelly wallet...in my all time favorite H color: menthe!!!! Chevre leather with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> The cloth bag the wallet is sitting on, by the way, is my very first "handbag," that my mom made for me, and crosstitched my name onto, probably in the mid '80's  she made one for myself and my sister for vacations and road trips, so we could carry our toys and later...cd players...in.  I use her as a dustbag/organizer inside of all of my H bags now, so it is always with me.  The green obsession started young!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!




Beautiful wallet AND cloth bag (especially with the lovely back story) [emoji4] x


----------



## Hermesine

I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:


----------



## rainneday

crazyforbag said:


> My today's purchase, so happy that was offered by my SA since I got cancelled the mini bearn on H. com
> And was offered a pm lime rodeo which will be for my bamboo kelly.
> View attachment 2934944



Gorgeous! Sorry to hear about your H.com experience, it is so unreliable!



jyyanks said:


> Posted this in the "Ode to the Plume" thread but wanted to show off my new fjord plume in vert feuillage that arrived on St. Patrick's Day!!  It looks different depending on the light!



Oooh this is lovely! How fun that it arrived on St. Patrick's Day 



rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents, it was a "luck of the Irish" day for me!  I have been looking for a wallet in this color for a looooong time, and was about to pull the trigger on a chèvre Bearn, but low and behold, my boutique found this!!  One of my HG pieces!  My first Kelly wallet...in my all time favorite H color: menthe!!!! Chevre leather with PHW
> 
> The cloth bag the wallet is sitting on, by the way, is my very first "handbag," that my mom made for me, and crosstitched my name onto, probably in the mid '80's  she made one for myself and my sister for vacations and road trips, so we could carry our toys and later...cd players...in.  I use her as a dustbag/organizer inside of all of my H bags now, so it is always with me.  The green obsession started young!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



So very sweet, such a touching story and beautiful wallet!


----------



## rainneday

Hermesine said:


> I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:



Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Hermesine said:


> I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:




I am so pleased for you Hermesine! 
Your Etain Birkin is gorgeous!  x


----------



## Vassa

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents, it was a "luck of the Irish" day for me!  I have been looking for a wallet in this color for a looooong time, and was about to pull the trigger on a chèvre Bearn, but low and behold, my boutique found this!!  One of my HG pieces!  My first Kelly wallet...in my all time favorite H color: menthe!!!! Chevre leather with PHW
> 
> The cloth bag the wallet is sitting on, by the way, is my very first "handbag," that my mom made for me, and crosstitched my name onto, probably in the mid '80's  she made one for myself and my sister for vacations and road trips, so we could carry our toys and later...cd players...in.  I use her as a dustbag/organizer inside of all of my H bags now, so it is always with me.  The green obsession started young!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!




Such a pretty colour, *rosebud_7*. Congratulations!


----------



## MrH

rosebud_7 said:


> Love the silk bracelet!  I actually saw one in my boutique the other day and I've been thinking of getting it for the summer! How do you like yours?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great finds!  I think we might be twins on your kelly wallet!!!  Is it menthe or bambou?  And rouge pivione is such a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your kelly wallet!!!  Such a great color for spring and summer!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this!  You know I'm a sucker for greens  congrats on your new plume!  It is impeccable!




Hi [emoji4] when I saw it [emoji4] I love it and tell myself take it home with me [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## shazzy99

Hermesine said:


> I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:




This is &#128525;. The colour and hardware match beautifully. Congrats on such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## doves75

Hermesine said:


> I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:




Congrats Hermesine!! What a lucky day to score this beautiful bag [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents, it was a "luck of the Irish" day for me!  I have been looking for a wallet in this color for a looooong time, and was about to pull the trigger on a chèvre Bearn, but low and behold, my boutique found this!!  One of my HG pieces!  My first Kelly wallet...in my all time favorite H color: menthe!!!! Chevre leather with PHW
> 
> The cloth bag the wallet is sitting on, by the way, is my very first "handbag," that my mom made for me, and crosstitched my name onto, probably in the mid '80's  she made one for myself and my sister for vacations and road trips, so we could carry our toys and later...cd players...in.  I use her as a dustbag/organizer inside of all of my H bags now, so it is always with me.  The green obsession started young!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



Gorgeous Bearn wallet, *rosebud*, especially in chèvre. Major congrats!


----------



## tipsyhoney

temps said:


> Kelly, notebook, kelly wallet and business card case.  All purchases in the past two weeks. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 2934788




Love the colour of your kelly! Congraz


----------



## temps

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents, it was a "luck of the Irish" day for me!  I have been looking for a wallet in this color for a looooong time, and was about to pull the trigger on a chèvre Bearn, but low and behold, my boutique found this!!  One of my HG pieces!  My first Kelly wallet...in my all time favorite H color: menthe!!!! Chevre leather with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> The cloth bag the wallet is sitting on, by the way, is my very first "handbag," that my mom made for me, and crosstitched my name onto, probably in the mid '80's  she made one for myself and my sister for vacations and road trips, so we could carry our toys and later...cd players...in.  I use her as a dustbag/organizer inside of all of my H bags now, so it is always with me.  The green obsession started young!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!






rosebud_7 said:


> Great finds!  I think we might be twins on your kelly wallet!!!  Is it menthe or bambou?  And rouge pivione is such a pretty color!





We're twins. I just got the same wallet from hermes.com. &#128513;


----------



## temps

crazyforbag said:


> My today's purchase, so happy that was offered by my SA since I got cancelled the mini bearn on H. com
> And was offered a pm lime rodeo which will be for my bamboo kelly.
> View attachment 2934944




Love the gold hardware. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## georgiegirl27

crazyforbag said:


> My today's purchase, so happy that was offered by my SA since I got cancelled the mini bearn on H. com
> And was offered a pm lime rodeo which will be for my bamboo kelly.
> View attachment 2934944




Beautiful colour and also love the gold hardware too - congratulations, she is a beauty  xx


----------



## PhoenixH

crazyforbag said:


> My today's purchase, so happy that was offered by my SA since I got cancelled the mini bearn on H. com
> And was offered a pm lime rodeo which will be for my bamboo kelly.
> View attachment 2934944



Congrats I love this pink with ghw!


----------



## PhoenixH

jyyanks said:


> Posted this in the "Ode to the Plume" thread but wanted to show off my new fjord plume in vert feuillage that arrived on St. Patrick's Day!!  It looks different depending on the light!



I love this green! May I know what size is this plume? Wear it it good health!


----------



## csetcos

Hermesine said:


> I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:




Etain is such a beautiful color!  Many congrats!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents, it was a "luck of the Irish" day for me!  I have been looking for a wallet in this color for a looooong time, and was about to pull the trigger on a chèvre Bearn, but low and behold, my boutique found this!!  One of my HG pieces!  My first Kelly wallet...in my all time favorite H color: menthe!!!! Chevre leather with PHW
> 
> The cloth bag the wallet is sitting on, by the way, is my very first "handbag," that my mom made for me, and crosstitched my name onto, probably in the mid '80's  she made one for myself and my sister for vacations and road trips, so we could carry our toys and later...cd players...in.  I use her as a dustbag/organizer inside of all of my H bags now, so it is always with me.  The green obsession started young!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!




Congrats *rosebud* on scoring your beautiful Kelly wallet.  I love your story about your first bag.  They are always preciously and glad that you can continue to use it in your purse now.  I've debating between this color and Bamboo and having a hard time. I hope to get one soon !!  Enjoy her in good wealth.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

crazyforbag said:


> My today's purchase, so happy that was offered by my SA since I got cancelled the mini bearn on H. com
> And was offered a pm lime rodeo which will be for my bamboo kelly.
> View attachment 2934944



how did you get so lucky ??  Both items are so rare.  Congrats.


----------



## crazyforbag

chkpfbeliever said:


> how did you get so lucky ??  Both items are so rare.  Congrats.


 
Thank you all ladies!!


Trust me, I now understand how my SA works, she doesn't like offering over the phone except calling me if there is a B/K after I reached my quoter. 
Other small purchases are about the right timing. So you are more likely to get what you want by visiting the store more often. You don't know what your SA will bring out from the back.  I am mostly lucky on Friday.  HTH


----------



## pr1nc355

*trishaluvslv*, *rainneday*, *twirl11*, *Metrowestmama*!  I'm excited to be building up my silver collection and sharing in the process with all of you.

Congrats on all your new purchases, *Hermesine*, *jyyanks*, *crazyforbag*, *MrH*, *temps*, *tipsyhoney*, & *dooneybaby*!  Looks like we're all on a roll this month.


----------



## TankerToad

Hermesine said:


> I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:


 
Love to hear stories like this. And you will show your appreication by continuing to be a loyal customer to Hermes. You did not have to resort to a re seller and how wonderful is that?? You will treasure this bag forever. Etain goes with everything. Happy Day.


----------



## TankerToad

jyyanks said:


> Posted this in the "Ode to the Plume" thread but wanted to show off my new fjord plume in vert feuillage that arrived on St. Patrick's Day!!  It looks different depending on the light!


  MY WORD!
This is stupendous. Love this green and in fjord. This is a GRAIL> WOWOWOW


----------



## TankerToad

pr1nc355 said:


> Building my H silver collection piece by piece.  Also the first time I bought 2 items from H in one swoop!  Introducing my new Chaine D'ancre Echainee & Farandole alongside my bleu atoll Clic, which I bought 2 weeks ago.  Here's a pic from my IG


HEY GIRL!!
LOVE THIS!
Great items you can mix and match forever. You and arabesques and I should all do coffee in the city and I can drool over your Hermes silver!
Love how the silver will wear over time, too. So chic. And a bit edgy.


----------



## jyyanks

TokyoBound said:


> Nothing too exciting, but I've decided to build up my SLG collection, and I got the following change purse in Rubis.  I'll probably use it for earbuds and other tiny bits:




Love rubis!  Great addition - congrats!



Tinagirl11 said:


> Heure H watch
> 
> Jypsiere 28 bag
> 
> Clic bracelet




I saw the jyspiere the other day -- great bag!!  Lovely bracelet as well. Congrats!



pr1nc355 said:


> Building my H silver collection piece by piece.  Also the first time I bought 2 items from H in one swoop!  Introducing my new Chaine D'ancre Echainee & Farandole alongside my bleu atoll Clic, which I bought 2 weeks ago.  Here's a pic from my IG




Beautiful!!! I need to add H silver to my collection.  Looks great with your cluc clac!



tipsyhoney said:


> My new addition! It's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934386




Adorable!  Have the same one in GM!



MrH said:


> Update my SS15 from Mr H [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934731




I have not seen this before. It's so unique -- I love it!



temps said:


> Kelly, notebook, kelly wallet and business card case.  All purchases in the past two weeks. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2934788




What a fulfilling 2 weeks!!!  The Kelly wallet is a dream!  Congrats on all your purchases.


----------



## jyyanks

crazyforbag said:


> My today's purchase, so happy that was offered by my SA since I got cancelled the mini bearn on H. com
> And was offered a pm lime rodeo which will be for my bamboo kelly.
> View attachment 2934944




What a cheery color!!!  Perfect for the Spring. What a nice SA-Congrats!



rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents, it was a "luck of the Irish" day for me!  I have been looking for a wallet in this color for a looooong time, and was about to pull the trigger on a chèvre Bearn, but low and behold, my boutique found this!!  One of my HG pieces!  My first Kelly wallet...in my all time favorite H color: menthe!!!! Chevre leather with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> The cloth bag the wallet is sitting on, by the way, is my very first "handbag," that my mom made for me, and crosstitched my name onto, probably in the mid '80's  she made one for myself and my sister for vacations and road trips, so we could carry our toys and later...cd players...in.  I use her as a dustbag/organizer inside of all of my H bags now, so it is always with me.  The green obsession started young!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!




Rosebud- I know how much you love green - this is just fabulous. How awesone that you found your HG in such an amazing leather. Congrats!  And how sweet that you still use your moms lovely gift -- perfect first handbag in my opinion!



Hermesine said:


> I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:




Wow! That's just amazing. How lucky and how beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

georgiegirl27 said:


> Lovely bag and lovely colour - congratulations!! [emoji1] xx







rosebud_7 said:


> I LOVE this!  You know I'm a sucker for greens  congrats on your new plume!  It is impeccable!




thank you!!! Its my first green item and I'm in love!


----------



## jyyanks

rainneday said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh this is lovely! How fun that it arrived on St. Patrick's Day
> 
> 
> 
> !




I know!!! Must have been my lucky day &#128539;Thank you!


----------



## temps

tipsyhoney said:


> Love the colour of your kelly! Congraz







jyyanks said:


> What a fulfilling 2 weeks!!!  The Kelly wallet is a dream!  Congrats on all your purchases.




Thank you!


----------



## jyyanks

PhoenixH said:


> I love this green! May I know what size is this plume? Wear it it good health!




Thank you-- it's a size 32. I will post mod pics in the Ode to the Plume thread later!  



TankerToad said:


> MY WORD!
> This is stupendous. Love this green and in fjord. This is a GRAIL> WOWOWOW




&#128522;Thank you again!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Posted this in the "Ode to the Plume" thread but wanted to show off my new fjord plume in vert feuillage that arrived on St. Patrick's Day!!  It looks different depending on the light!



Almost missed your pic, *jyyanks*. Your new plume is absolutely heavenly! Congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

MrH said:


> Update my SS15 from Mr H [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934731



I *LOVE* the silk bracelet!!


----------



## marbella8

Seriously! What a beautiful score, enjoy it !


----------



## marbella8

.


----------



## jyyanks

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Almost missed your pic, *jyyanks*. Your new plume is absolutely heavenly! Congrats and enjoy it.



Thank you VigeeLeBrun -you are always so kind!


----------



## Falnangel

My very first B! She's a sz 30 Etoupe in Clemence. I'm so in love!


----------



## tipsyhoney

Hermesine said:


> I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:




Love the colour!


----------



## pr1nc355

TankerToad said:


> HEY GIRL!!
> LOVE THIS!
> Great items you can mix and match forever. You and arabesques and I should all do coffee in the city and I can drool over your Hermes silver!
> Love how the silver will wear over time, too. So chic. And a bit edgy.



Thanks, A!  Yes, please hit me up next time you're in the city!  Would love to show off my silver and see some of your goodies, too.


----------



## Chloesam

Hermesine said:


> I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:



Etain is my very favorite neutral! Congrats Hermesine! You are so lucky!


----------



## Chloesam

jyyanks said:


> Posted this in the "Ode to the Plume" thread but wanted to show off my new fjord plume in vert feuillage that arrived on St. Patrick's Day!!  It looks different depending on the light!



Oh my goodness jyyanks this Plume is stunning in vert feuillage! I don't think I have seen the color IRL before. Are these pics pretty true to life color wise? Congrats on a stunning purchase.


----------



## Chloesam

MrH said:


> Update my SS15 from Mr H [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2934731



Love the ring so much! Excellent purchases MrH!


----------



## Mollycoddle

Here are my purchases yesterday from Macau. [emoji1]


----------



## Nahreen

From my shopping weekend in our capital two days ago. Finally got to pick up my ordered cups and FP scarf. Have been waiting for that scarf ever since I knew it was coming for spring 2015. Of course H tempted me with more things, bought the refillable perfume bottle for Jour de Hermes.


----------



## lulilu

nice new stuff everyone!


----------



## temps

Falnangel said:


> View attachment 2936017
> 
> My very first B! She's a sz 30 Etoupe in Clemence. I'm so in love!




Congrats!!  I love the color and contrasting stitches!


----------



## jyyanks

Chloesam said:


> Oh my goodness jyyanks this Plume is stunning in vert feuillage! I don't think I have seen the color IRL before. Are these pics pretty true to life color wise? Congrats on a stunning purchase.



Thank you!!  Here is a better picture in the daytime - no yellow light at all.  More of a gray green with more green than gray. I would consider it a year round neutral with color.


----------



## jyyanks

Mollycoddle said:


> Here are my purchases yesterday from Macau. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936315
> View attachment 2936316
> View attachment 2936317



Love the color of your jysperie!!!  Is it turquoise?  Nice barenia find as well!



Nahreen said:


> From my shopping weekend in our capital two days ago. Finally got to pick up my ordered cups and FP scarf. Have been waiting for that scarf ever since I knew it was coming for spring 2015. Of course H tempted me with more things, bought the refillable perfume bottle for Jour de Hermes.



The PF scarf is lovely, but so are the cups and the perfume bottle!  Congrats on your purchases.


----------



## Chloesam

jyyanks said:


> Thank you!!  Here is a better picture in the daytime - no yellow light at all.  More of a gray green with more green than gray. I would consider it a year round neutral with color.



I absolutely love this color jyyanks! Thank you for sharing this picture. It's now on my wish list!


----------



## hopiko

Hermesine said:


> I still cannot believe I scored this as a walk-in (but regular customer)... Miss B35 Etain Togo PHW:



What a beautiful bag, congrats!!!  It is such a wonderful neutral



rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents, it was a "luck of the Irish" day for me!  I have been looking for a wallet in this color for a looooong time, and was about to pull the trigger on a chèvre Bearn, but low and behold, my boutique found this!!  One of my HG pieces!  My first Kelly wallet...in my all time favorite H color: menthe!!!! Chevre leather with PHW
> 
> The cloth bag the wallet is sitting on, by the way, is my very first "handbag," that my mom made for me, and crosstitched my name onto, probably in the mid '80's  she made one for myself and my sister for vacations and road trips, so we could carry our toys and later...cd players...in.  I use her as a dustbag/organizer inside of all of my H bags now, so it is always with me.  The green obsession started young!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



I love your new wallet and your toy bag!  Both are wonderful, congrats!!!



crazyforbag said:


> My today's purchase, so happy that was offered by my SA since I got cancelled the mini bearn on H. com
> And was offered a pm lime rodeo which will be for my bamboo kelly.
> View attachment 2934944



SOOOO pretty, congrats!!!  I love this!  Enjoy!



jyyanks said:


> Posted this in the "Ode to the Plume" thread but wanted to show off my new fjord plume in vert feuillage that arrived on St. Patrick's Day!!  It looks different depending on the light!



Great ST. Patrick's Day arrival!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## hopiko

Mollycoddle said:


> Here are my purchases yesterday from Macau. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936315
> View attachment 2936316
> View attachment 2936317



*GORGEOUS!!!*  Congrats!!


Nahreen said:


> From my shopping weekend in our capital two days ago. Finally got to pick up my ordered cups and FP scarf. Have been waiting for that scarf ever since I knew it was coming for spring 2015. Of course H tempted me with more things, bought the refillable perfume bottle for Jour de Hermes.



Lovely buys, Nahreen!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

*My small H haul... * 





*Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long...




Horse head paper weight 




Found a perfect spot in my living room for this little guy






*


----------



## georgiegirl27

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse head paper weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a perfect spot in my living room for this little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!  Absolutely FABULOUS buys!  I absolutely love every single one of these - and the horse's head NEARLY came home with me last week - now it will HAVE to come home with me next visit after seeing how gorgeous it looks on display in your living room!  

Congratulations Tonkamama xx


----------



## HGT

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse head paper weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a perfect spot in my living room for this little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Love it!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse head paper weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a perfect spot in my living room for this little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tonkamama - could you let me have the code for the horse head please?  Thank you x


----------



## WilliamLion

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse head paper weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a perfect spot in my living room for this little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How perfectly that horse paper weight fit your room!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you so much!  *

*georgiegirl27 ~* I love this horse head paperweight, comes with different materials, I want to collect them all.  I love the palladium plated and crystal (via boutique only) besides the porcelain I've got....  

The code is for the porcelain is H310935M 01, I bought it from my local boutique, but it is also available on H.com (US webiste).  

http://usa.hermes.com/house/desk-accessories/paperweight/m-presse-papier-43641.html









georgiegirl27 said:


> WOW!!  Absolutely FABULOUS buys!  I absolutely love every single one of these - and the horse's head NEARLY came home with me last week - now it will HAVE to come home with me next visit after seeing how gorgeous it looks on display in your living room!
> 
> Congratulations Tonkamama xx





HGT said:


> Love it!!





georgiegirl27 said:


> Tonkamama - could you let me have the code for the horse head please?  Thank you x





WilliamLion said:


> How perfectly that horse paper weight fit your room!!


----------



## lum709

Nahreen said:


> From my shopping weekend in our capital two days ago. Finally got to pick up my ordered cups and FP scarf. Have been waiting for that scarf ever since I knew it was coming for spring 2015. Of course H tempted me with more things, bought the refillable perfume bottle for Jour de Hermes.




congrats, I'm now interested 8n the refillable jour


----------



## peggioka

jyyanks said:


> Thank you!!  Here is a better picture in the daytime - no yellow light at all.  More of a gray green with more green than gray. I would consider it a year round neutral with color.


 
I love love love your plume!  congratulations!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> From my shopping weekend in our capital two days ago. Finally got to pick up my ordered cups and FP scarf. Have been waiting for that scarf ever since I knew it was coming for spring 2015. Of course H tempted me with more things, bought the refillable perfume bottle for Jour de Hermes.




Congrats Nahreen, the refillable perfume bottle is really pretty and I didn't know this style existed. Looks very luxurious in gold [emoji169]


----------



## bakeacookie

A kid bracelet in blue silk twill for DBF  

http://m.usa.hermes.com/jewelry/lea...ermes=S&back_search=q+Kid|back_from_product+1


----------



## MrsQ

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse head paper weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a perfect spot in my living room for this little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Beautiful Barcelona chair, if I may add.


----------



## georgiegirl27

MrsQ said:


> Beautiful Barcelona chair, if I may add.




I agree - I love the chair too! &#128522; xx


----------



## Leah

tonkamama said:


> My small H haul....



Not a small haul at all!! And each item is fantastic!!


----------



## tonkamama

MrsQ said:


> Beautiful Barcelona chair, if I may add.





georgiegirl27 said:


> I agree - I love the chair too! &#128522; xx





Leah said:


> Not a small haul at all!! And each item is fantastic!!



Thank you ladies, I love my Barcelona chair ao much that I normally sat on the other reading chair across and admire it from a short distance .... Now I can admire both pieces at the same time.


----------



## MrH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I *LOVE* the silk bracelet!!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

Chloesam said:


> Love the ring so much! Excellent purchases MrH!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse head paper weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a perfect spot in my living room for this little guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




What great items, they are wonderful! Major congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

jyyanks said:


> The PF scarf is lovely, but so are the cups and the perfume bottle!  Congrats on your purchases.











hopiko said:


> *GORGEOUS!!!*  Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Lovely buys, Nahreen!!!!  Congrats!



Thank you jyyanks and Hopiko.


----------



## Nahreen

lum709 said:


> congrats, I'm now interested 8n the refillable jour











Serva1 said:


> Congrats Nahreen, the refillable perfume bottle is really pretty and I didn't know this style existed. Looks very luxurious in gold [emoji169]



Thank you lum and Serva. I think it was a pretty bottle too. I was choosing between that one and a leather one.


----------



## Eumama

It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW


----------



## tonkamama

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What great items, they are wonderful! Major congrats!



Thank you vugeeLeBrun.


----------



## Fabfashion

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW



Congrats on your new Kelly, Eumama! Great color.


----------



## Fabfashion

CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.


----------



## fromparis

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW



Congrats Eumama ! Your Kelly is gorgeous: A wonderful neutral but with an edgy twist ! I love how Plomb compliments PH  !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.



Beautiful geranium gator CDC ~ love the perfect small scales, *FabF*! A real winner.


----------



## Fabfashion

Thanks so much, Vigee!  I was inspired by your beautiful collection.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.



My dear FabF: wear it in good health!!!! It is stunning


----------



## csetcos

Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.




This is the PERFECT souvenir!  The small scales in geranium are such a nice pop of color- I know that you will thoroughly enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks so much, Vigee!  I was inspired by your beautiful collection.



*FabF*, awww, thanks!


----------



## mungoo33

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW



OMG - This is gorgeous! Enjoy it in good health . Congrats!! May I ask how much a 28 goes for now? Thanks.


----------



## MASEML

Eumama, major congrats! 

FabF, equally major congrats. Love the trifecta combo! It looks so nice on you!


----------



## ceci

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you so much!  *
> 
> *georgiegirl27 ~* I love this horse head paperweight, comes with different materials, I want to collect them all.  I love the palladium plated and crystal (via boutique only) besides the porcelain I've got....




Excellent spot to display your Samarcande!DH picked up the red lacquered a year ago & love how it pops up from my living room too! The palladium plate is available online now & The crystal was online before as well ~ I would also love to collect them


----------



## Rami00

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW


 
WOW! Lucky you. Congrats on scoring this beauty.


----------



## HGT

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW




Congrats!


----------



## Vassa

Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.


 
What a beauty, *Fabfashion*. Congrats! I am sure you will have no trouble incorporating it into your wardrobe.


----------



## Birdonce

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW



The plomb is so pretty!


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> My dear FabF: wear it in good health!!!! It is stunning





csetcos said:


> This is the PERFECT souvenir!  The small scales in geranium are such a nice pop of color- I know that you will thoroughly enjoy!





MASEML said:


> Eumama, major congrats!
> 
> FabF, equally major congrats. Love the trifecta combo! It looks so nice on you!





Vassa said:


> What a beauty, *Fabfashion*. Congrats! I am sure you will have no trouble incorporating it into your wardrobe.



Thank you, MrsJDS, csetcos, MASEML and Vassa! You're all very sweet. It's so pretty. I don't know what took me so long. Now I'm afraid I'll thoroughly enjoy it too much that I'll be wanting another one soon!


----------



## Eumama

Thank! It's $9900 before tax.


----------



## Blue Rain

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW




Congrats to your new K to have found a good home with you. I have never seen Plomb in person. How would you describe the color in comparison to black and graphite? I'm glad to see Plomb in Togo rather than Clemence. It give more characters to the color.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW


I am so so pleased for you Eumama!    Please do modelling shots when you can as I would look to see it being carried?   x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.


This is beautiful Fabfashion - love it  x


----------



## marbella8

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW



Oh my goodness! Wow, wow, wow, what a versatile color and size. I think even though I own more 32s than 28s, I find the 28 easier. Enjoy it, it is gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## marbella8

Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.



You finally got one! Congrats, I was reading you asking the other women in the cafe about their CDCs just the other week  it is a beautiful color and versatile! Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

hopiko said:


> Great ST. Patrick's Day arrival!!  Congrats!!!






peggioka said:


> I love love love your plume!  congratulations!



Thank you both!!! Can't wait to take her out!


----------



## jyyanks

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW



Lucky indeed!  It's beautiful. Congrats!



Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.



Yay!! Welcome to the club. What a beautiful color -- and the scales are divine. So glad you took the plunge. Let the addiction begin!!!Congrats!


----------



## HfromT

Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.



Woohoo Fabfashion!! That is a gorgeous first CDC, and I think you're incredibly wise to get it when you can. I believe you and I are in the same city, and I can tell you these are very hard to come by at our store (I've been waiting for almost any color gator cdc to come in for ages)!  It looks perfect on you, and you'll always be reminded of your trip and your anniversary whenever you wear it.


----------



## mungoo33

Eumama said:


> Thank! It's $9900 before tax.



Thank you ! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## tonkamama

ceci said:


> Excellent spot to display your Samarcande!DH picked up the red lacquered a year ago & love how it pops up from my living room too! The palladium plate is available online now & The crystal was online before as well ~ I would also love to collect them




Thank you ceci!!  Oh I love red lacquered, it looks so beautiful on H.com and I am sure it looks fantastic in your lovely home.  My local boutique does not carry the red (at least not at the time when I visit) otherwise I probably would have pick up the red one (I have a red leather sofa so the red horse head will complementing it).


----------



## S'Mom

Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these 

Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...


----------



## S'Mom

and I couldn't pass up this gorgeous IKAT bread & butter dish for use on my dresser for jewels.....

This porcelain is truly stunning...very feminine and luxurious!


----------



## lum709

S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> 
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...




love the inside more


----------



## tipsyhoney

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW




Wow congratulations! I would love to be able to score one soon! The wait is long ><


----------



## Vassa

S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> 
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...


 It is so delicate and pretty, *S'Mom*. Have not seen it before, but will look it up now . Congratulations!


----------



## rainneday

S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> 
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...



S'Mom!!! I almost got this today too! My SA wasn't in, so I passed. I love this exact cup and saucer! Congrats!

ETA I think we shop the same boutique. It was stunning how they had them all presented on the table


----------



## panthere55

S'Mom said:


> and I couldn't pass up this gorgeous IKAT bread & butter dish for use on my dresser for jewels.....
> 
> This porcelain is truly stunning...very feminine and luxurious!



Wow I really love those pieces!!!


----------



## panthere55

Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.



Great color! Congrats!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> 
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...



*S'Mom*, I think that I really NEED at least one of these just for myself! Thanks for sharing the stunning pics.


----------



## marbella8

S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> 
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...



Just lovely, what a nice cup of tea that'll be


----------



## MSO13

S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> 
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...



I love this pattern, just for fun I put a whole tea set in a shopping cart. It would be so amazing in my office, a girl can dream! Enjoy your beautiful tea cup!


----------



## Nahreen

MrsOwen3 said:


> I love this pattern, just for fun I put a whole tea set in a shopping cart. It would be so amazing in my office, a girl can dream! Enjoy your beautiful tea cup!



I would love to visit your office for a cup of tea.


----------



## HfromT

S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> 
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...



Oh noooo *S'Mom*...the smart part of me is saying "look away...look awaaaay!!!"  But the side of me that looks at this thread with great regularity (embarrassingly so) says this is *GORGEOUS*!  What a fun way of upping the ante on tea time...bravo!


----------



## georgiegirl27

S'Mom said:


> and I couldn't pass up this gorgeous IKAT bread & butter dish for use on my dresser for jewels.....
> 
> This porcelain is truly stunning...very feminine and luxurious!





S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...



I am SO pleased for you S'Mom - these are gorgeous pieces!   xx



panthere55 said:


> Wow I really love those pieces!!!



I saw these last week - the blue with the gold is simply stunning and the whole of the range is designed to be interchangeable so you can choose for example the gold on the inside of the cup as the plate and dish pattern too if you wanted to!  

I thought you might enjoy a couple of the pics I took when in the Maison Department - I asked if I could take photos and they were completely fine with it - so I took lots and lots - of everything that took my eye in fact!  (Needless to say, I now have a long list ready for my next visit!)   x

ps - Tonkamama - I spy the beautiful crystal horse's head in the background of photo 1!  xx


----------



## MASEML

georgiegirl27 said:


> I am SO pleased for you S'Mom - these are gorgeous pieces!   xx
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these last week - the blue with the gold is simply stunning and the whole of the range is designed to be interchangeable so you can choose for example the gold on the inside of the cup as the plate and dish pattern too if you wanted to!
> 
> I thought you might enjoy a couple of the pics I took when in the Maison Department - I asked if I could take photos and they were completely fine with it - so I took lots and lots - of everything that took my eye in fact!  (Needless to say, I now have a long list ready for my next visit!)   x
> 
> ps - Tonkamama - I spy the beautiful crystal horse's head in the background of photo 1!  xx




Georgie, thanks for sharing these pics! The place settings are so lovely. At first, I thought this was a pic of your table and was floored. It's so pretty!


----------



## ferrip

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW



WOW!!! Amazing!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## S'Mom

georgiegirl27 said:


> I am SO pleased for you S'Mom - these are gorgeous pieces!   xx
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these last week - the blue with the gold is simply stunning and the whole of the range is designed to be interchangeable so you can choose for example the gold on the inside of the cup as the plate and dish pattern too if you wanted to!
> 
> I thought you might enjoy a couple of the pics I took when in the Maison Department - I asked if I could take photos and they were completely fine with it - so I took lots and lots - of everything that took my eye in fact!  (Needless to say, I now have a long list ready for my next visit!)   x
> 
> ps - Tonkamama - I spy the beautiful crystal horse's head in the background of photo 1!  xx



I'm looking forward to the additional pieces they come out with!  I'd LOVE some mugs and perhaps a desert plate in the simple gold design....


----------



## S'Mom

rainneday said:


> S'Mom!!! I almost got this today too! My SA wasn't in, so I passed. I love this exact cup and saucer! Congrats!
> 
> ETA I think we shop the same boutique. It was stunning how they had them all presented on the table



I think we do!!!!   I can't tell you how immediate I purchased the set!  I saw it and that was IT.  LOL.  I'm very excited to see what pieces they add because I think there is something for everyone with this design.


----------



## S'Mom

MrsOwen3 said:


> I love this pattern, just for fun I put a whole tea set in a shopping cart. It would be so amazing in my office, a girl can dream! Enjoy your beautiful tea cup!



LOL!!!! I do the same thing!  But the tea cup and saucer are very reasonable...and then I could NOT pass up the bread and butter because it turns out that it's PERFECT on your dresser for holding your jewelry!!!  LOL!!!!


----------



## rainneday

S'Mom said:


> I think we do!!!!   I can't tell you how immediate I purchased the set!  I saw it and that was IT.  LOL.  I'm very excited to see what pieces they add because I think there is something for everyone with this design.



I was so excited that I posted before scrolling down to see your small bread plate!  It is beautiful too! I love how this collection can be mixed and matched. I am definitely going to need to play copy cat and buy the cup and saucer


----------



## rainneday

georgiegirl27 said:


> I thought you might enjoy a couple of the pics I took when in the Maison Department - I asked if I could take photos and they were completely fine with it - so I took lots and lots - of everything that took my eye in fact!  (Needless to say, I now have a long list ready for my next visit!)   x



I could sit and stare for hours...


----------



## doves75

Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.




Congrats Fabfashion!! Welcome to the slippery slope of CDC addiction )
I'm following your story in HI and off course the rest if the girls on the cafe. I can't wait for your next reveal. [emoji6][emoji6] Gris F large scale is one of my HG.


----------



## Chloesam

georgiegirl27 said:


> I am SO pleased for you S'Mom - these are gorgeous pieces!   xx
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these last week - the blue with the gold is simply stunning and the whole of the range is designed to be interchangeable so you can choose for example the gold on the inside of the cup as the plate and dish pattern too if you wanted to!
> 
> I thought you might enjoy a couple of the pics I took when in the Maison Department - I asked if I could take photos and they were completely fine with it - so I took lots and lots - of everything that took my eye in fact!  (Needless to say, I now have a long list ready for my next visit!)   x
> 
> ps - Tonkamama - I spy the beautiful crystal horse's head in the background of photo 1!  xx



Beautiful pictures!  Thank you for sharing! So tempting....-


----------



## Eumama

Blue Rain said:


> Congrats to your new K to have found a good home with you. I have never seen Plomb in person. How would you describe the color in comparison to black and graphite? I'm glad to see Plomb in Togo rather than Clemence. It give more characters to the color.


I  would say it's a very dark grey, very close to the color of a pencil


----------



## marbella8

temps said:


> Wanted to add a side shot of this.
> 
> View attachment 2915965



Wow, this is stunning. Here I was saying I didn't like Sellier in any leather but box just last night, and once again, Hermes in their beautiful craftsmanship has made me eat my words, lol.
Your bag is simply stunning, gorgeous, wow, wow, wow! Enjoy it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

georgiegirl27 said:


> I am SO pleased for you S'Mom - these are gorgeous pieces!   xx
> 
> I saw these last week - the blue with the gold is simply stunning and the whole of the range is designed to be interchangeable so you can choose for example the gold on the inside of the cup as the plate and dish pattern too if you wanted to!
> 
> I thought you might enjoy a couple of the pics I took when in the Maison Department - I asked if I could take photos and they were completely fine with it - so I took lots and lots - of everything that took my eye in fact!  (Needless to say, I now have a long list ready for my next visit!)   x
> 
> ps - Tonkamama - I spy the beautiful crystal horse's head in the background of photo 1!  xx



Great pics and thanks so much for sharing them with us, *georgiegirl*. Love this Ikat design.


----------



## marbella8

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2926498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first birkin



Gorgeous and the twilly is perfect for it!


----------



## marbella8

TenaciousB said:


> Bringing this rare beauty home.
> K25 sellier anemone epsom GHW. Just as I thought I will miss out on this colour completely. Have a good Friday everyone [emoji4].
> View attachment 2926547



So ladylike and beautiful!


----------



## marbella8

lovely64 said:


> Here's a mod picture. Not the best tie but it will have to do! Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 2926663



Lovely, you have a great eye. I wouldn't have thought that the twilly would go with your birkin's colors, and in fact, they look gorgeous together! Maybe you can help me with matching twillys to my Kellys, lol!


----------



## lovely64

marbella8 said:


> Lovely, you have a great eye. I wouldn't have thought that the twilly would go with your birkin's colors, and in fact, they look gorgeous together! Maybe you can help me with matching twillys to my Kellys, lol!


Thank you!!

What colour Kellys do you have? I will be happy to help!


----------



## marbella8

lovely64 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> What colour Kellys do you have? I will be happy to help!



You are so kind. I have 3 blacks, and 2 greens, and 1color which I need to identify, between brown and gold. I have my twillys too. I will send you a PM so you can help me. Thanks


----------



## Fabfashion

georgiegirl27 said:


> This is beautiful Fabfashion - love it  x



Thank you, georgiegirl27!



marbella8 said:


> You finally got one! Congrats, I was reading you asking the other women in the cafe about their CDCs just the other week  it is a beautiful color and versatile! Congrats!



Thank you, marbella8! I'm afraid this is going to be a very slippery slope. 



jyyanks said:


> Yay!! Welcome to the club. What a beautiful color -- and the scales are divine. So glad you took the plunge. Let the addiction begin!!!Congrats!



Thanks, jyyanks! I can feel the addiction coming on already. Lol. Still drooling every time I see a pic of your new plume. 



HfromT said:


> Woohoo Fabfashion!! That is a gorgeous first CDC, and I think you're incredibly wise to get it when you can. I believe you and I are in the same city, and I can tell you these are very hard to come by at our store (I've been waiting for almost any color gator cdc to come in for ages)!  It looks perfect on you, and you'll always be reminded of your trip and your anniversary whenever you wear it.



Thanks for your kind words, HfromT. After reading that our store hardly gets these, I took another plunge so I don't kick myself with regrets for passing it up. See next post. 



panthere55 said:


> Great color! Congrats!!!



Thank you, panthere55! I love red and think of it as a neutral. 



doves75 said:


> Congrats Fabfashion!! Welcome to the slippery slope of CDC addiction )
> I'm following your story in HI and off course the rest if the girls on the cafe. I can't wait for your next reveal. [emoji6][emoji6] Gris F large scale is one of my HG.



Thank you, doves75. I almost got the GF large scale until my SA cautioned that the scratch will show a bit easier on large scales than small scales. I'm a bit OCD with scratches. But I can see why it's one of your HG. I really really love it.


----------



## Fabfashion

S'Mom said:


> and I couldn't pass up this gorgeous IKAT bread & butter dish for use on my dresser for jewels.....
> 
> This porcelain is truly stunning...very feminine and luxurious!


S'Mom, lovely sets! I'd be happy every time I drink from a pretty cup such as this and my jewelry would never look so good.


----------



## Fabfashion

I have already posted these last souvenirs/anniversary presents from Hawaii  on the cafe thread as all my cafe friends were so enabling, ah I meant supportive.  Browsing through the CDC thread also didn't help. 

Gris fonce gator lisse small scales CDC with GHW and Miss Parade. Sorry the pics may not be so clear as I took them on the way to the airport. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## HfromT

Fabfashion said:


> I have already posted these last souvenirs/anniversary presents from Hawaii  on the cafe thread as all my cafe friends were so enabling, ah I meant supportive.  Browsing through the CDC thread also didn't help.
> 
> Gris fonce gator lisse small scales CDC with GHW and Miss Parade. Sorry the pics may not be so clear as I took them on the way to the airport. Thank you for letting me share.



Gorgeous travel souvenirs, Fabfashion!!! You are so fortunate to find two exotic CDCs in short order....so happy you didn't wait to see what stock would come into our H, as you could be waiting for a very long time (and if you're anything like me, it can sometimes be challenging to wait patiently!). Love the necklace too...isn't H silver divine?!


----------



## Fabfashion

HfromT said:


> Gorgeous travel souvenirs, Fabfashion!!! You are so fortunate to find two exotic CDCs in short order....so happy you didn't wait to see what stock would come into our H, as you could be waiting for a very long time (and if you're anything like me, it can sometimes be challenging to wait patiently!). Love the necklace too...isn't H silver divine?!


Thank you, HfromT! Patience is not my strongest virtue and I hate feeling like I should have gotten it. I let a few things get away in the past where I still kick myself today. I highly recommend Hawaii as a travel destination--beautiful scenery, perfect weather and a huge H selection.


----------



## lovely64

marbella8 said:


> You are so kind. I have 3 blacks, and 2 greens, and 1color which I need to identify, between brown and gold. I have my twillys too. I will send you a PM so you can help me. Thanks




You are very welcome. Send a message and I will try and help


----------



## lovely64

Fabfashion said:


> I have already posted these last souvenirs/anniversary presents from Hawaii  on the cafe thread as all my cafe friends were so enabling, ah I meant supportive.  Browsing through the CDC thread also didn't help.
> 
> Gris fonce gator lisse small scales CDC with GHW and Miss Parade. Sorry the pics may not be so clear as I took them on the way to the airport. Thank you for letting me share.




Stunning!


----------



## Chloesam

I took this picture at a stop light and the other getting in the car. I love the way silver gleams in natural light. I keep admiring this lovely CDC. I have been wearing it for a few days now and I am really loving it. The perfect size, the perfect weight. Very well designed. Thanks for the inspiration For both pieces Lanit!  This is my second Urashima Taro Moussie. Maybe I'll go for a third?


----------



## surfchick

Fabfashion said:


> I have already posted these last souvenirs/anniversary presents from Hawaii  on the cafe thread as all my cafe friends were so enabling, ah I meant supportive.  Browsing through the CDC thread also didn't help.
> 
> Gris fonce gator lisse small scales CDC with GHW and Miss Parade. Sorry the pics may not be so clear as I took them on the way to the airport. Thank you for letting me share.



Love the CDC! Great color!



Chloesam said:


> View attachment 2941227
> View attachment 2941228
> 
> I took this picture at a stop light and the other getting in the car. I love the way silver gleams in natural light. I keep admiring this lovely CDC. I have been wearing it for a few days now and I am really loving it. The perfect size, the perfect weight. Very well designed. Thanks for the inspiration For both pieces Lanit!  This is my second Urashima Taro Moussie. Maybe I'll go for a third?


That is a lovely CDC. I am very tempted to make that my next purchase. Love the Dior earrings too!


----------



## Fabfashion

Chloesam said:


> View attachment 2941227
> View attachment 2941228
> 
> I took this picture at a stop light and the other getting in the car. I love the way silver gleams in natural light. I keep admiring this lovely CDC. I have been wearing it for a few days now and I am really loving it. The perfect size, the perfect weight. Very well designed. Thanks for the inspiration For both pieces Lanit!  This is my second Urashima Taro Moussie. Maybe I'll go for a third?



Gorgeous, Chloesam! I was trying both this CDC and the medium band width size and am seriously tempted. Great to know it fits well and is comfortable to wear.


----------



## Fabfashion

lovely64 said:


> Stunning!



Thank you, lovely64. You have an amazing CDC collection.  Now I'm officially addicted. 




surfchick said:


> Love the CDC! Great color!
> 
> 
> That is a lovely CDC. I am very tempted to make that my next purchase. Love the Dior earrings too!



Thank you, surfchick! I'm afraid I'm hooked!


----------



## Chloesam

surfchick said:


> Love the CDC! Great color!
> 
> 
> That is a lovely CDC. I am very tempted to make that my next purchase. Love the Dior earrings too!





Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous, Chloesam! I was trying both this CDC and the medium band width size and am seriously tempted. Great to know it fits well and is comfortable to wear.



Thank you surfchick and Fabfashion! I bought the PM narrow through H.com and my friend bought the Medium width at the Boutique when I went with her.  I tried them both on. Both are stunning!


----------



## doves75

Fabfashion said:


> I have already posted these last souvenirs/anniversary presents from Hawaii  on the cafe thread as all my cafe friends were so enabling, ah I meant supportive.  Browsing through the CDC thread also didn't help.
> 
> Gris fonce gator lisse small scales CDC with GHW and Miss Parade. Sorry the pics may not be so clear as I took them on the way to the airport. Thank you for letting me share.




Woohoo....the necklace and the GF CDC looks so good on you!! Love them!! Congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji512][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jyyanks

S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> 
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...



Love the pattern on these pieces!



Fabfashion said:


> I have already posted these last souvenirs/anniversary presents from Hawaii  on the cafe thread as all my cafe friends were so enabling, ah I meant supportive.  Browsing through the CDC thread also didn't help.
> 
> Gris fonce gator lisse small scales CDC with GHW and Miss Parade. Sorry the pics may not be so clear as I took them on the way to the airport. Thank you for letting me share.



LOL - CDC's are spot addictive and that necklace is STUNNING!!! Congrats on all your goodies!



Chloesam said:


> View attachment 2941227
> View attachment 2941228
> 
> I took this picture at a stop light and the other getting in the car. I love the way silver gleams in natural light. I keep admiring this lovely CDC. I have been wearing it for a few days now and I am really loving it. The perfect size, the perfect weight. Very well designed. Thanks for the inspiration For both pieces Lanit!  This is my second Urashima Taro Moussie. Maybe I'll go for a third?



Love the silver CDC! I think it's next on my list! Congrats!!!


----------



## temps

marbella8 said:


> Wow, this is stunning. Here I was saying I didn't like Sellier in any leather but box just last night, and once again, Hermes in their beautiful craftsmanship has made me eat my words, lol.
> 
> Your bag is simply stunning, gorgeous, wow, wow, wow! Enjoy it!




Thank you so much!  It's been my go-to bag for work since I got this. Formal enough for work without being stiff (and bumping into everything) and the shoulder strap makes carrying it so much easier than carrying a Birkin.


----------



## marbella8

Chloesam said:


> View attachment 2941227
> View attachment 2941228
> 
> I took this picture at a stop light and the other getting in the car. I love the way silver gleams in natural light. I keep admiring this lovely CDC. I have been wearing it for a few days now and I am really loving it. The perfect size, the perfect weight. Very well designed. Thanks for the inspiration For both pieces Lanit!  This is my second Urashima Taro Moussie. Maybe I'll go for a third?



Beautiful  and so feminine!


----------



## marbella8

Fabfashion said:


> I have already posted these last souvenirs/anniversary presents from Hawaii  on the cafe thread as all my cafe friends were so enabling, ah I meant supportive.  Browsing through the CDC thread also didn't help.
> 
> Gris fonce gator lisse small scales CDC with GHW and Miss Parade. Sorry the pics may not be so clear as I took them on the way to the airport. Thank you for letting me share.



Great scores from Hawaii, the necklace is beautiful on you


----------



## Fabfashion

Chloesam said:


> View attachment 2941227
> View attachment 2941228
> 
> I took this picture at a stop light and the other getting in the car. I love the way silver gleams in natural light. I keep admiring this lovely CDC. I have been wearing it for a few days now and I am really loving it. The perfect size, the perfect weight. Very well designed. Thanks for the inspiration For both pieces Lanit!  This is my second Urashima Taro Moussie. Maybe I'll go for a third?





doves75 said:


> Woohoo....the necklace and the GF CDC looks so good on you!! Love them!! Congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji512][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you for your kind words, doves75! 



jyyanks said:


> Love the pattern on these pieces!
> 
> LOL - CDC's are spot addictive and that necklace is STUNNING!!! Congrats on all your goodies!
> 
> Love the silver CDC! I think it's next on my list! Congrats!!!



Thanks, jyyanks! Now I know what I want for Mother's Day, birthday, Christmas,...gifts.


----------



## Fabfashion

marbella8 said:


> Great scores from Hawaii, the necklace is beautiful on you


Thanks, marbella8! I've been wanting to add another piece of silver jewelry after falling in love the Farandole necklace.


----------



## arlv8500

S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> 
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...



I love this design!! Congrats!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Fabfashion said:


> I have already posted these last souvenirs/anniversary presents from Hawaii  on the cafe thread as all my cafe friends were so enabling, ah I meant supportive.  Browsing through the CDC thread also didn't help.
> 
> Gris fonce gator lisse small scales CDC with GHW and Miss Parade. Sorry the pics may not be so clear as I took them on the way to the airport. Thank you for letting me share.



These look so lovely on you! Obviously love the CDC but also love the necklace - it looks lovely [emoji4] xx



Chloesam said:


> View attachment 2941227
> View attachment 2941228
> 
> I took this picture at a stop light and the other getting in the car. I love the way silver gleams in natural light. I keep admiring this lovely CDC. I have been wearing it for a few days now and I am really loving it. The perfect size, the perfect weight. Very well designed. Thanks for the inspiration For both pieces Lanit!  This is my second Urashima Taro Moussie. Maybe I'll go for a third?



What great choices - love the silver bracelet and you look fab modelling the Moussie [emoji3] xx


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

Here is my black Kelly 28 in PHW


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

jyyanks said:


> Thank you!!  Here is a better picture in the daytime - no yellow light at all.  More of a gray green with more green than gray. I would consider it a year round neutral with color.




I really love that green, a fresh and great color, congrats


----------



## georgiegirl27

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Here is my black Kelly 28 in PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941628




Oooooh... Your new Kelly looks gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing a few more shots - and maybe a few modelling shots too please? [emoji2] xx


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

georgiegirl27 said:


> Oooooh... Your new Kelly looks gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing a few more shots - and maybe a few modelling shots too please? [emoji2] xx




Thanks dear, I will definitely go to find some charm or twilly for my very first Kelly. Will upload some more pics after dress up it


----------



## Linda_2

Hello ladies, just got these two kdts in rj and bougainvillea and I'm surprised to see that the bougainvillea is much more pink to rj and is definitely a keeper! Wanted to get a rj birkin or kelly but im now unsure as the color doesn't seem to be pink enough for my liking.. Or is the case maybe that Epsom leather differs in color to clemence?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> I have already posted these last souvenirs/anniversary presents from Hawaii  on the cafe thread as all my cafe friends were so enabling, ah I meant supportive.  Browsing through the CDC thread also didn't help.
> 
> Gris fonce gator lisse small scales CDC with GHW and Miss Parade. Sorry the pics may not be so clear as I took them on the way to the airport. Thank you for letting me share.



Gorgeous pics, *FabF* and oh so enabling.  I might really need that Parade necklace, it's so pretty!


----------



## duna

S'Mom said:


> Oh Lord.....Went in for a belt and came home with these
> 
> Ikat cup and saucer for my afternoon tea...





S'Mom said:


> and I couldn't pass up this gorgeous IKAT bread & butter dish for use on my dresser for jewels.....
> 
> This porcelain is truly stunning...very feminine and luxurious!



WOW, these are gorgeous D, I hadn't seen this design before, love it! And your idea of the dish for your jewelry is a great idea......I have this for my jewelry, made by my grandaughter when she was about 5 or 6........almost the same:lolots:


----------



## chicinthecity777

Linda_2 said:


> Hello ladies, just got these two kdts in rj and bougainvillea and I'm surprised to see that the bougainvillea is much more pink to rj and is definitely a keeper! Wanted to get a rj birkin or kelly but im now unsure as the color doesn't seem to be pink enough for my liking.. Or is the case maybe that Epsom leather differs in color to clemence?



RJ is definitely more orange on bougainvillea. I much prefer bougainvillea to RJ. Both of your KDTs are beautiful but the lizard bougainvillea is just more special. Enjoy!


----------



## cr1stalangel

duna said:


> WOW, these are gorgeous D, I hadn't seen this design before, love it! And your idea of the dish for your jewelry is a great idea......I have this for my jewelry, made by my grandaughter when she was about 5 or 6........almost the same:lolots:



That is really sweet Duna! I love the sentimental value of it.


----------



## Fabfashion

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Here is my black Kelly 28 in PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941628


Stunning! Love this size. Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pics, *FabF* and oh so enabling.  I might really need that Parade necklace, it's so pretty!


Thank you, Vigee! You do need a Parade necklace. It'll look stunning on you.


----------



## Fabfashion

duna said:


> WOW, these are gorgeous D, I hadn't seen this design before, love it! And your idea of the dish for your jewelry is a great idea......I have this for my jewelry, made by my grandaughter when she was about 5 or 6........almost the same:lolots:


This is so cute, duna, and have a special meaning. You just gave me an idea to use the plates with hand prints made by my DDs for Mother's Day to put my jewelry.


----------



## marbella8

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Here is my black Kelly 28 in PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941628



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TokyoBound

Linda_2 said:


> Hello ladies, just got these two kdts in rj and bougainvillea and I'm surprised to see that the bougainvillea is much more pink to rj and is definitely a keeper! Wanted to get a rj birkin or kelly but im now unsure as the color doesn't seem to be pink enough for my liking.. Or is the case maybe that Epsom leather differs in color to clemence?



These are gorgeous!  I've been lusting after the bougainvillea one on the website for a while now!


----------



## Mochiyii

marbella8 said:


> Gorgeous and the twilly is perfect for it!




Thank you. I think so too


----------



## Linda_2

xiangxiang0731 said:


> RJ is definitely more orange on bougainvillea. I much prefer bougainvillea to RJ. Both of your KDTs are beautiful but the lizard bougainvillea is just more special. Enjoy!


Yes its not quite what I expected, I certainly didn't think I'd prefer the bouganvillea Thank you


----------



## Linda_2

:





TokyoBound said:


> These are gorgeous!  I've been lusting after the bougainvillea one on the website for a while now!


Thank you!! You should take the plunge, the lizard skin really pops in this color


----------



## bastardino6

Linda_2 said:


> Hello ladies, just got these two kdts in rj and bougainvillea and I'm surprised to see that the bougainvillea is much more pink to rj and is definitely a keeper! Wanted to get a rj birkin or kelly but im now unsure as the color doesn't seem to be pink enough for my liking.. Or is the case maybe that Epsom leather differs in color to clemence?



The different leathers definitely take up color differently. Ask to see the leather swatches to see the color in the leather you want the next time you're in a store.


----------



## Linda_2

bastardino6 said:


> The different leathers definitely take up color differently. Ask to see the leather swatches to see the color in the leather you want the next time you're in a store.


Yes I guessed so, I did check already but there were no color swatch available for rj in my store oddly  From what I've seen here on pf though it sure does looks stunning in clemence!


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

marbella8 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!




Thanks dear, I've waited for so long for getting my first k28


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

Fabfashion said:


> Stunning! Love this size. Congrats!




Thank you, I'm just 5'2 so I think k28 is perfect for me


----------



## Kkho

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Thank you, I'm just 5'2 so I think k28 is perfect for me




Congrats on your lovely K28. I'm 5'3 and I do think the K28 is the best size for me.


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Fabfashion said:


> CDC virgin no more. A small souvenir from Hawaii and a part of my 24th anniversary presents. A geranium small scale alligator with PHW. Now I just need to figure out how to incorporate it into my wardrobe. Thanks to all my Cafe friends for enabling me.


Happy Anniversary Fab Fashion!  I hope Hawaii was amazing!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Fabfashion said:


> I have already posted these last souvenirs/anniversary presents from Hawaii  on the cafe thread as all my cafe friends were so enabling, ah I meant supportive.  Browsing through the CDC thread also didn't help.
> 
> Gris fonce gator lisse small scales CDC with GHW and Miss Parade. Sorry the pics may not be so clear as I took them on the way to the airport. Thank you for letting me share.


That necklace is gorgeous and looks great on you!!!!  Perfect length with that sweater!


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

Kkho said:


> Congrats on your lovely K28. I'm 5'3 and I do think the K28 is the best size for me.




Go and get it! I am really excited about my very first Kelly, I used to love the bright color, but finally I think as the first Kelly, I better pick the safe and long lasting colour, so I can use it everyday.

What color or leather you prefer?


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

Eumama said:


> It must be my lucky day. I scored this as a walk-in (but I am regular customer). Kelly 28 Plomb PHW




Cooooool, it's impossible to get a Kelly or Birkin by walk-in in Hong Kong, may I ask how much is it?


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Very excited for these pretty blues &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## georgiegirl27

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Very excited for these pretty blues &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


These are beautiful items and what great sandals for summer!  LOVE the purse/wallet   Congratulations LVosessedNYC! 
May I ask for  look inside your lovely purse if you have a moment please?   xx


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Very excited for these pretty blues &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



Gorgeous *blues*, *LV*! Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Very excited for these pretty blues &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



Yummy colours. I would love a pair of those sandals. What are they called?


----------



## Fabfashion

AZPurseGirl said:


> Happy Anniversary Fab Fashion!  I hope Hawaii was amazing!





AZPurseGirl said:


> That necklace is gorgeous and looks great on you!!!!  Perfect length with that sweater!



Thank you so much, AZPurseGirl!  Hawaii was awesome and now I have these pretty things to remember it by! I saw a couple of Berline bags when I was there and thought of you. Please share pics of your finds.


----------



## Fabfashion

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Very excited for these pretty blues &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


These are beautiful blues! Congrats!


----------



## MASEML

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Very excited for these pretty blues &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



Very beautiful!


----------



## Miss Al

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Very excited for these pretty blues &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



OMG! I need those slippers/sandals... what are they called? And what colour?


----------



## Suncatcher

My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Very excited for these pretty blues [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




they are amazing, I always like blue, love your sandals, drooling


----------



## MASEML

MrsJDS said:


> My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!



Stunning, MrsJDS! What a wonderful gift for a well deserved change!


----------



## Little_S

MrsJDS said:


> My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!




This is my dream bag!!! I am so jealous


----------



## georgiegirl27

MrsJDS said:


> My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!




Dear MrsJDS,
What a GORGEOUS Birkin! [emoji3] (also love the gold hardware!) many congratulations on getting her but also on what sounds like a very positive and good change in your life!  
Very much looking forward to seeing a few modelling shots when you get the chance! [emoji4] xx


----------



## Eumama

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Cooooool, it's impossible to get a Kelly or Birkin by walk-in in Hong Kong, may I ask how much is it?



Hi tiu_tiu_cat, it's USD $9900 plus taxes. I scored this as a walk-in but I am a regular customer tho .....I was expecting a brighter color K but when my SA brought this out, I am in love


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

MrsJDS said:


> My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!




Congratulations! Lovely!  I'm still waiting for mine (the exact same combo) for my birthday later this year. I'm a bit jealous ;p


----------



## Kkho

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Go and get it! I am really excited about my very first Kelly, I used to love the bright color, but finally I think as the first Kelly, I better pick the safe and long lasting colour, so I can use it everyday.
> 
> What color or leather you prefer?




I'm a huge kelly fan, much more so than Bs. So I have quite a few Kellys. But the 28 is my favorite. Just picked up a Nilo croc 28 sellier ghw in Bordeaux [emoji5]&#65039;.
Hoping to get a gris T or blue atoll in 28 ghw by end of year. Wish me luck


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

Kkho said:


> I'm a huge kelly fan, much more so than Bs. So I have quite a few Kellys. But the 28 is my favorite. Just picked up a Nilo croc 28 sellier ghw in Bordeaux [emoji5]&#65039;.
> Hoping to get a gris T or blue atoll in 28 ghw by end of year. Wish me luck




Oh, i am drooling, pls show me your beauties! Blue atoll is really lovely and fresh! Finger cross for you!


----------



## Nahreen

Kkho said:


> I'm a huge kelly fan, much more so than Bs. So I have quite a few Kellys. But the 28 is my favorite. Just picked up a Nilo croc 28 sellier ghw in Bordeaux [emoji5]&#65039;.
> Hoping to get a gris T or blue atoll in 28 ghw by end of year. Wish me luck



Would love to see your collection and your new Niloticus.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsJDS said:


> My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!



Gorgeous B30 and a stunning neutral, *MrsJDS*. Have always loved the white stitching with etoupe. Congrats!


----------



## Kkho

Nahreen said:


> Would love to see your collection and your new Niloticus.









Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu, 
I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw , 
Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware. 
Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA. 
I'm a big kelly girl!!


----------



## Nahreen

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!



Thank you Kkho. What a lovely collection. I am particularly fond of the strong coloured ones and the exotics.


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!




OMG!!!!!! WHat a great collection, thank you for sharing your beauties, love them all, especially the soufree, I always love that bright color


----------



## Leah

MrsJDS said:


> My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!



My dearest *MrsJDS*!!!!! Congratulations on your BEAUTIFUL new bag!!! 
And what is the wonderful new change? A new baby???! 
Whatever the exciting new milestone is, I will have a glass of champagne for you later!!


----------



## Leah

Kkho said:
			
		

> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!



*Kkho* dear, omg - that Nilo Croc Kelly!!! 
Congratulations to a very sweet lady on your beautiful new bag!! 
Pretty soon you will need a NEW STAIRCASE on your avatar just to showcase your incredible H bag collection!


----------



## bagalogist

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!



Such gorgeous collection of Kellys. Congratulations and thanks for sharing


----------



## Kkho

Leah said:


> *Kkho* dear, omg - that Nilo Croc Kelly!!!
> 
> Congratulations to a very sweet lady on your beautiful new bag!!
> 
> Pretty soon you will need a NEW STAIRCASE on your avatar just to showcase your incredible H bag collection!




Dear Leah, even with a new staircase, I don't think I have the energy to display all my H bags esp with a 7 month old. That picture was taken before I was pregnant and when I bored and jet lagged early one morning. Haha!


----------



## HfromT

MrsJDS said:


> My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!



GORGEOUS MrsJDS!! Etoupe is a favorite of mine (in fact, an etoupe Lindy was my first H bag), and i think it's one of those colors that looks equally as stunning with PHW and GHW. Enjoy your new treat, and congrats on the new job!


----------



## Kkho

And thank you everyone for letting me share my kellys.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

A little bleu izmir KDT.


----------



## klynneann

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!



Your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

MrsJDS said:


> My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!



So lovely! Congratulations on the B and the change.


----------



## Suncatcher

MASEML said:


> Stunning, MrsJDS! What a wonderful gift for a well deserved change!


 
MASEML - thank you!  I took her in today to get twillies so she is now dressed up.




Little_S said:


> This is my dream bag!!! I am so jealous




Little - I will send you some Etoupe love your way and hope that yours comes soon!



georgiegirl27 said:


> Dear MrsJDS,
> What a GORGEOUS Birkin! [emoji3] (also love the gold hardware!) many congratulations on getting her but also on what sounds like a very positive and good change in your life!
> Very much looking forward to seeing a few modelling shots when you get the chance! [emoji4] xx


 
Hi GG - yes I have switched jobs and am in a new and exciting role!  So that is the positive change!  I have a mod shot in a different thread but will post it here separately for you.  The 30 is much smaller than the 35!




ThingumyPoppy said:


> Congratulations! Lovely!  I'm still waiting for mine (the exact same combo) for my birthday later this year. I'm a bit jealous ;p


 
TMPoppy - I will also send you some Etoupe love your way and hope that the H gods send to you your bag for your birthday later this year!  




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous B30 and a stunning neutral, *MrsJDS*. Have always loved the white stitching with etoupe. Congrats!


Vigee - you warm wishes mean a lot to me so thank you!!! xx



Leah said:


> My dearest *MrsJDS*!!!!! Congratulations on your BEAUTIFUL new bag!!!
> And what is the wonderful new change? A new baby???!
> Whatever the exciting new milestone is, I will have a glass of champagne for you later!!


 
Hi Leah!  I have switched gears professionally and am in a new role.  Now is the right time for me in my life to make this long needed change and so I feel excited and invigorated by my new job!!!  My sweet SA - with whom I had shared my journey to make this change - managed to get me this bag to coincide with my news!  No more babies for me LOL!  I have two kiddies - a boy and a girl - and that's it!  Thank you for your warm wishes.  One day we will have a glass of champagne together! xx


----------



## Suncatcher

georgiegirl27 said:


> Dear MrsJDS,
> What a GORGEOUS Birkin! [emoji3] (also love the gold hardware!) many congratulations on getting her but also on what sounds like a very positive and good change in your life!
> Very much looking forward to seeing a few modelling shots when you get the chance! [emoji4] xx



GG - a mod pic for you! xx  

For your reference, I am 5'2", 110lbs and in this pic, wearing 4" heels.


----------



## Suncatcher

Kkho said:


> And thank you everyone for letting me share my kellys.



Kkho - you have a stunning droolworthy collection!


----------



## MarvelGirl

MrsJDS said:


> GG - a mod pic for you! xx
> 
> For your reference, I am 5'2", 110lbs and in this pic, wearing 4" heels.



Dang, MrsJDS. LOL! You look hot and hawt with your gorgeous new etoupe B!  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!


Gorgeous! What an amazing Kelly collection! Thanks for sharing. What's the color of the purple K in the back, iris, crocus?


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> GG - a mod pic for you! xx
> 
> For your reference, I am 5'2", 110lbs and in this pic, wearing 4" heels.


You rock the etoupe B, MrsJDS! She's gorgeous! A great way to celebrate the new change. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## AdoreHermes

======Oh the start of Spring here in my city======
Today, to celebrate all the snow melted on my street, I went out with 1 of my favorite H bracelets, I love how Mykonos blue shines under the sun, very casual chic.


Thanks for letting me share


----------



## georgiegirl27

MrsJDS said:


> GG - a mod pic for you! xx
> 
> For your reference, I am 5'2", 110lbs and in this pic, wearing 4" heels.



WOW!! - You look absolutely FANTASTIC in this photo Mrs JDS!!

I am so so pleased for you on getting your new job role - you LOOK amazing have an AMAZING bag and I KNOW will do an amazing job too! 

Woooo Hooo to you!!  Go get 'em stunning lady!    xx


----------



## Leah

MrsJDS said:


> GG - a mod pic for you! xx
> 
> For your reference, I am 5'2", 110lbs and in this pic, wearing 4" heels.




You are a HOTTIE *MrsJDS*!!! And whoa - love what I see on your left hand - and that is one serious rock! 
Sending you my very best wishes for your new professional endeavors! xxx


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrsJDS said:


> GG - a mod pic for you! xx
> 
> For your reference, I am 5'2", 110lbs and in this pic, wearing 4" heels.


OMG you have my dream bag


----------



## jyyanks

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Very excited for these pretty blues &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;



They are both beautiful - Love Hermes blues!!! Congrats!




Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!



Beautiful collection! I'm so jealous!



AdoreHermes said:


> ======Oh the start of Spring here in my city======
> Today, to celebrate all the snow melted on my street, I went out with 1 of my favorite H bracelets, I love how Mykonos blue shines under the sun, very casual chic.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Definitely a reason to celebrate.  Your blue alligator CDC is stunning!



MrsJDS said:


> My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!






MrsJDS said:


> GG - a mod pic for you! xx
> 
> For your reference, I am 5'2", 110lbs and in this pic, wearing 4" heels.



MrsJDS -- this is amazing!!!  You look lovely - congrats on getting this beautiful neutral.  You carry it so well - looks amazing on you.


----------



## Suncatcher

Leah said:


> You are a HOTTIE *MrsJDS*!!! And whoa - love what I see on your left hand - and that is one serious rock!
> Sending you my very best wishes for your new professional endeavors! xxx


MarvelGirl, FabF, GeorgieGirl, Leah and Jyyanks - awwww you are all so sweet!  I am a workout fiend and have been spinning 4x a week since the beginning of the year, which is new for me (I am a normally a long distance runner).  So I appreciate the nice words you have all written!  xxxx

Leah - I drool over the C bracelet in your avatar ... that is real love ...!


----------



## Kkho

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous! What an amazing Kelly collection! Thanks for sharing. What's the color of the purple K in the back, iris, crocus?




Thank you everyone again. 
FabFashion, It's crocus in a  32 sellier with phw.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!



*Kkho*, almost missed the pics of your K collection. WOWZA, simply gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kkho

Thank you VigeeLeBrun. Hopefully adding a blue atoll to this collection. I need a blue in the family.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> Thank you VigeeLeBrun. Hopefully adding a blue atoll to this collection. *I need a blue in the family.*



Funny, I am thinking the same way, *Kkho*.


----------



## crazyforbag

Kkho said:


> Thank you VigeeLeBrun. Hopefully adding a blue atoll to this collection. I need a blue in the family.




I love your collection!! You are very lucky!! I am a Kelly girl too but I only have 2 right now. How do you feel about Blue Atoll? Do you think it is a classic color that can use for many years. I love to get a birkin 30 in blue Atoll.


----------



## Fabfashion

Kkho said:


> Thank you everyone again.
> FabFashion, It's crocus in a  32 sellier with phw.


Love crocus! So pretty.


----------



## TenaciousB

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!




L[emoji7][emoji7]ve your collection, very good combination of sizes and colours, such an eye candy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Powder Puff

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!


Love your Kelly collection! &#128525;


----------



## Kkho

Thank you FabFashion and powder puff. 
VigeeLeBrun , hopefully H fairy will sprinkle more blue dust on us this year. 
Crazyforbag, I already have a blue a electric Lindy and a blue Izmir B30. 
Really want a lighter blue and blue atoll is very similar to the color theme I chose for my wedding few years back so this color holds a very special place in my heart. 
It's a light color so you need to be careful with color transfer. I ruined one Lindy because of this so no dark jeans for sure.


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!



Love your fabulous  collection 
Truly k girl


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> Thank you FabFashion and powder puff.
> VigeeLeBrun , hopefully H fairy will sprinkle more blue dust on us this year.
> Crazyforbag, I already have a blue a electric Lindy and a blue Izmir B30.
> Really want a lighter blue and blue atoll is very similar to the color theme I chose for my wedding few years back so this color holds a very special place in my heart.
> It's a light color so you need to be careful with color transfer. I ruined one Lindy because of this so no dark jeans for sure.



*Kkho*, totally forgot that I have a new BI B35 GHW sitting in my closet, lol. 
Was thinking about a lighter blue, too. 
Maybe bleu atoll or bleu lin ~ bleu lin might be an SO.


----------



## bagalogist

Kkho said:


> Thank you FabFashion and powder puff.
> VigeeLeBrun , hopefully H fairy will sprinkle more blue dust on us this year.
> Crazyforbag, I already have a blue a electric Lindy and a blue Izmir B30.
> Really want a lighter blue and blue atoll is very similar to the color theme I chose for my wedding few years back so this color holds a very special place in my heart.
> It's a light color so you need to be careful with color transfer. I ruined one Lindy because of this so no dark jeans for sure.



You have such a lovely, cheerful and  happy H family. What's next ?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Kkho said:


> Thank you FabFashion and powder puff.
> VigeeLeBrun , hopefully H fairy will sprinkle more blue dust on us this year.
> Crazyforbag, I already have a blue a electric Lindy and a blue Izmir B30.
> Really want a lighter blue and blue atoll is very similar to the color theme I chose for my wedding few years back so this color holds a very special place in my heart.
> It's a light color so you need to be careful with color transfer. I ruined one Lindy because of this so no dark jeans for sure.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kkho*, totally forgot that I have a new BI B35 GHW sitting in my closet, lol.
> Was thinking about a lighter blue, too.
> Maybe bleu atoll or bleu lin ~ bleu lin might be an SO.





crazyforbag said:


> I love your collection!! You are very lucky!! I am a Kelly girl too but I only have 2 right now. How do you feel about Blue Atoll? Do you think it is a classic color that can use for many years. I love to get a birkin 30 in blue Atoll.



Sorry to be OT mods but had to report- 

Ladies, my store is slow but saw a blue atoll togo bag... It is *BEAUTIFUL!!!*  

Looks much better in togo than epsom imo... The bag i saw today had ghw... Personally  prefer it with phw. Lighter than lagoon but just as gorgeous... It is a very special blue with green tones, Stunning sea water color.... Havent been so excited about a new color in quite some time!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Sorry to be OT mods but had to report-
> 
> Ladies, my store is slow but saw a blue atoll togo bag... It is *BEAUTIFUL!!!*
> 
> Looks much better in togo than epsom imo... The bag i saw today had ghw... Personally  prefer it with phw. Lighter than lagoon but just as gorgeous... It is a very special blue with green tones, Stunning sea water color.... Havent been so excited about a new color in quite some time!



OMG, SOUNDS BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Thanks for the update, *GNIPPOHS*.


----------



## georgiegirl27

GNIPPOHS said:


> Sorry to be OT mods but had to report-
> 
> Ladies, my store is slow but saw a blue atoll togo bag... It is *BEAUTIFUL!!!*
> 
> Looks much better in togo than epsom imo... The bag i saw today had ghw... Personally  prefer it with phw. Lighter than lagoon but just as gorgeous... It is a very special blue with green tones, Stunning sea water color.... Havent been so excited about a new color in quite some time!


Oooooh, that does sound lovely!  Pics from anyone please?  xx


----------



## Kkho

Bagalogist, hoping to land a blue atoll or Gris T kelly next. 
And thanks GNIPPOHS for the intel. Can't wait for someone to do a reveal b or k or lindy in blue atoll.


----------



## panthere55

Kkho said:


> View attachment 2943988
> View attachment 2943989
> View attachment 2943990
> 
> 
> Here you go Nahreen , tiu_tiu,
> I've posted the 1st picture taken over 1 year ago in the kelly thread. Colors here  include crocus sellier 32 phw, soufree sellier 32 phw, ebene retourne 32 ghw ,
> Rouge casque retourne 28 ghw , porosus croc kelly pochette Gris elephant phw, kelly cut black box with guilloche hardware.
> Newer bags include vintage black box kelly 28 ghw that I picked up from eBay last year. The Nilo croc is less than 2 weeks old from my wonderful SA.
> I'm a big kelly girl!!



Wow what an amazing collection! And your new addition is breathtaking! Big big congratulations!!


----------



## juss

GNIPPOHS said:


> Sorry to be OT mods but had to report-
> 
> Ladies, my store is slow but saw a blue atoll togo bag... It is *BEAUTIFUL!!!*
> 
> Looks much better in togo than epsom imo... The bag i saw today had ghw... Personally  prefer it with phw. Lighter than lagoon but just as gorgeous... It is a very special blue with green tones, Stunning sea water color.... Havent been so excited about a new color in quite some time!






i am so happy to hear it. i am looking forward to seeing it in reality! i was afraid there r no green undertones, based on some pics in internet


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

Today is the first time I use my k28, black is really good for matching all the twillys
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share my k again[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

You are welcome ladies!!! I tried to take a spy pic of the blue atoll bag I saw but totally failed. One of those colors that is hard to capture only the blue shows up!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Today is the first time I use my k28, black is really good for matching all the twillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947624
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my k again[emoji16][emoji16]



Congrats *tiu_tiu_cat*! Lovely k28 and so cute how you tied the twilly!


----------



## georgiegirl27

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Today is the first time I use my k28, black is really good for matching all the twillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947624
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my k again[emoji16][emoji16]




Congratulations on taking out your new K Tiu Tiu Cat! - she looks gorgeous [emoji4] xx


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats *tiu_tiu_cat*! Lovely k28 and so cute how you tied the twilly!




Thanks dear, I just learn from the youtube, there are so many clips for teaching how to knot the twilly, actually that's much more easy then I thought


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

georgiegirl27 said:


> Congratulations on taking out your new K Tiu Tiu Cat! - she looks gorgeous [emoji4] xx




Thank you georgiegirl27, I found K28 is just fit for my everyday use, the size looks perfect on me since I am quite petite&#65288;5'2)


----------



## jyyanks

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Today is the first time I use my k28, black is really good for matching all the twillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947624
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my k again[emoji16][emoji16]



So lovely. The twilly you picked out really compliments this beautiful bag. I also love the way you tied it!! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

GNIPPOHS said:


> You are welcome ladies!!! I tried to take a spy pic of the blue atoll bag I saw but totally failed. One of those colors that is hard to capture only the blue shows up!


I saw blue atoll last week in Hawaii too and it's so fresh. They had it in a plume 32, mini plume and berline--so pretty! I couldn't take any pics either.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Today is the first time I use my k28, black is really good for matching all the twillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947624
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my k again[emoji16][emoji16]


Classic and beautiful


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

LOUKPEACH said:


> Classic and beautiful




Thank you dear[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Miss Al

Bougainvillier lizard kdt in ghw.





and... something non-H! Mini Karlito in pink. Muhahaha...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Miss Al said:


> Bougainvillier lizard kdt in ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... something non-H! Mini Karlito in pink. Muhahaha...


Love this Karlito charm!!!


----------



## Kkho

Oooh Miss Al! I love the lizard. Did you get that at the store?


----------



## Miss Al

Kkho said:


> Oooh Miss Al! I love the lizard. Did you get that at the store?



Yes... I believe the store received a number of these lizard kdts.


----------



## jyyanks

Miss Al said:


> Bougainvillier lizard kdt in ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... something non-H! Mini Karlito in pink. Muhahaha...



That lizard kit is to die for!! Congrats!!!  the mini karlito is so fun - I can totally picture it hanging off a B!!


----------



## snarfy

tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Today is the first time I use my k28, black is really good for matching all the twillys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947624
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my k again[emoji16][emoji16]



What a lovely K!!  I think 28 is such a cute bag.  I've always wanted one but 28 is next to impossible to get here.


----------



## Miss Al

jyyanks said:


> That lizard kit is to die for!! Congrats!!!  the mini karlito is so fun - I can totally picture it hanging off a B!!



Thanks! My SA messaged me last week that the store received the lizard kdt but as I was too busy last week I passed it on. When I went over yesterday she informed me that there's one available. I grabbed it in a hearbeat.

Will be using the mini karlito on my RC B and turquoise lindy. 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Love this Karlito charm!!!



Thank you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...



This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.



She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Miss Al said:


> Bougainvillier lizard kdt in ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... something non-H! Mini Karlito in pink. Muhahaha...



*Miss Al*, love your new lizzie KDT, it is simply beautiful and so rare! Thanks for sharing a pic.


----------



## Miss Al

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Miss Al*, love your new lizzie KDT, it is simply beautiful and so rare! Thanks for sharing a pic.



Thank you Vigee. I also think that it is gorgeous beyond words! 


For fellow lizzie lovers... more pics for you. I was using this bracelet today and couldn't stop admiring my arm candy. It's such a chameleon...


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

snarfy said:


> What a lovely K!!  I think 28 is such a cute bag.  I've always wanted one but 28 is next to impossible to get here.




I bought it from a reseller, so I need to pay much more than the shop retail price, but I can choose the size and color. Love this one very much


----------



## tiu_tiu_cat

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748




Congrats, such a cute 25, and black is really cool, love it!


----------



## U-lala

Miss Al said:


> Bougainvillier lizard kdt in ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... something non-H! Mini Karlito in pink. Muhahaha...



Love your bracelet!


----------



## U-lala

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748



The Birkin is simply adorable! And black color makes it perfect evening bag! I don't own any 25, but see it in my nearest future  How does it feel compare to 30cm?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748



Congrats on your black beauty B25 ~ am loving these small H bags, *chkpfbeliever*.


----------



## Miss Al

U-lala said:


> Love your bracelet!


 
Thank you!


----------



## klynneann

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748



So cute - congrats! I'm very interested in hearing what you think of the swift leather after a little while. Do you think it's too soft and will end up slouching a little?


----------



## purselover888

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748



Congrats!  I love this spec so much!!!!  Can be so dressy but so rebellious.

25cm is perfect size for swift.  No slouching, dressier, and comfortable.

Enjoy her to the fullest!!

ps:  How in the world did you find that consignment boutique?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

klynneann said:


> So cute - congrats! I'm very interested in hearing what you think of the swift leather after a little while. Do you think it's too soft and will end up slouching a little?





tiu_tiu_cat said:


> Congrats, such a cute 25, and black is really cool, love it!





U-lala said:


> The Birkin is simply adorable! And black color makes it perfect evening bag! I don't own any 25, but see it in my nearest future  How does it feel compare to 30cm?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats on your black beauty B25 ~ am loving these small H bags, *chkpfbeliever*.



Thanks ladies.  I'm glad that I got the approval of this tiny bag.  I'm just so excited to find her but I must say that she is like a bag for a little girl.  She is just tiny but I've to say that she hold the same as my Pico 18.  I'll take an action pic later.  Taking her to work today.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

purselover888 said:


> Congrats!  I love this spec so much!!!!  Can be so dressy but so rebellious.
> 
> 25cm is perfect size for swift.  No slouching, dressier, and comfortable.
> 
> Enjoy her to the fullest!!
> 
> ps:  How in the world did you find that consignment boutique?



*purselover888*- It was pure luck that I found her. I've been browsing on Ebay for a B25 for a month and the prices were so high.  When I saw the listing, I was curious and then it turned out that it was a consignment store in Westchester county NY.  They have nice stuff in there and after getting a few pics, I knew I've fallen in love with this beauty.  Must say that she is a 'mini me' of the B30.  Her 'face' is just so small and so are the hardware.


----------



## HGT

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748




Lovely! So cute!!!!
I think B25 and K25 are getting more popular now.  Hope H will make more of them and send one my way.


----------



## TokyoBound

Miss Al said:


> Thank you Vigee. I also think that it is gorgeous beyond words!
> 
> 
> For fellow lizzie lovers... more pics for you. I was using this bracelet today and couldn't stop admiring my arm candy. It's such a chameleon...



Absolutely gorgeous!  You're the second person I've seen with this bracelet, and I am now even closer to ordering it after seeing such lovely pictures.  I still am torn between the straw and bougainvillea color, only because I don't wear a lot of pink, but the color is stunning.


----------



## jyyanks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748




Congrats!!!! Is this the dream bag you referenced in the other thread?  If so, it's GORGEOUS!!! Major congrats!!!  I think you mentioned that you got this in Westchester County-- so funny as I think I know what consignment store you're talking about. They have great prices!!! Congrats again.


----------



## TenaciousB

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748




Congrats chkpfbeliever, absolutely gorgeous. U must get lots of compliment or envious glance when taking her to work , congrats!


----------



## mp4

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748



I remember seeing one of these during the good old days when bags were out and thinking it was tiny and super cute!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Desma

My last purchase


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jyyanks said:


> Congrats!!!! Is this the dream bag you referenced in the other thread?  If so, it's GORGEOUS!!! Major congrats!!!  I think you mentioned that you got this in Westchester County-- so funny as I think I know what consignment store you're talking about. They have great prices!!! Congrats again.



Hi *jyyanks* - Yes, this is the dream size that I've been looking for. When I saw in real life, I must say that I was a bit shocked because the hardware is smaller (unlike the B30 and B35 which they share same size plates), this little gal is just petite !!

The store has nice stuff and I got more photos sent to me of other things that I'm considering. I really like their service.  Will purchase from them again.

I'll take some action pics later to show how tiny but yet practical (it can hold a lot) it is.  My arms now feel better.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TenaciousB said:


> Congrats chkpfbeliever, absolutely gorgeous. U must get lots of compliment or envious glance when taking her to work , congrats!



*TenaciousB* - Believe it or not. No one at work has things better than Coach. I work in high tech so KWIM ??  That is good because I don't need the attention.  I enjoy taking them to work.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mp4 said:


> I remember seeing one of these during the good old days when bags were out and thinking it was tiny and super cute!  Congrats!!!!



I didn't know that they were making bags in this size years ago.  I thought that small bags are making a come back.  I guess H is always ahead of others.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Desma said:


> My last purchase



I love these bracelets and you picked some beautiful Spring colors !! Just in time.  Enjoy them in good health.

PS Wish that they are cheaper so we can collect more colors.


----------



## Miss Al

TokyoBound said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  You're the second person I've seen with this bracelet, and I am now even closer to ordering it after seeing such lovely pictures.  I still am torn between the straw and bougainvillea color, only because I don't wear a lot of pink, but the color is stunning.



Dun mind me asking, is there a straw coloured lizard kdt? How does straw look like? Strawberry pink? Wow.


----------



## U-lala

Desma said:


> My last purchase



Beautiful bracelets and lovely colors - they can be easily worn with anything!


----------



## Desma

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love these bracelets and you picked some beautiful Spring colors !! Just in time.  Enjoy them in good health.
> 
> PS Wish that they are cheaper so we can collect more colors.



Me too! I would have an arm full of them!


----------



## bagidiotic

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748




Congrats  dear 
For scoring  this rare tiny cutie


----------



## At888

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Birdonce

chkpfbeliever said:


> something that i never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on tpf.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> this is the smallest bag i have ever own.  Presenting miss b25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> she is also the first swift bag i have ever own.  Not sure why h is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the tpm gp.
> View attachment 2949748



s o. C u t e.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Birdonce said:


> s o. C u t e.





bagidiotic said:


> Congrats  dear
> For scoring  this rare tiny cutie



Thanks everyone.  I'm glad to get the  from everyone.  This is indeed a rare size so I'm happy to find her.  I still love my big bags but this one can go from day to evening easy.


----------



## jyyanks

Desma said:


> My last purchase




Congrats!!!  So versatile and easy to wear.


----------



## ellelee

Miss Al said:


> Bougainvillier lizard kdt in ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... something non-H! Mini Karlito in pink. Muhahaha...



Sorry to go off topic, was the mini Marlito a recent purchase? Do you mind letting me know which store you got it from?


----------



## Miss Al

ellelee said:


> Sorry to go off topic, was the mini Marlito a recent purchase? Do you mind letting me know which store you got it from?


 
I purchased the mini Karlito from Fendi Boutique Singapore Ngee Ann City on 2 Apr 2015.


----------



## designerdiva40

Finally my podium order came in after waiting 9 months but she was sooooo worth the wait &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## designerdiva40

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748



Your new Birkin is so cute, I've just purchased a smaller Birkin 30 & I'm loving the size plus it's so much lighter than my B35's &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## designerdiva40

MrsJDS said:


> My new etoupe B30 with GHW. My H collection is all about pop colours and black so this is my first light colour neutral. And it is also a celebratory purchase to commemorate a wonderful change in my life!



Love your gorgeous new Birkin.
I'm actually thinking of ordering this exact bag after my next Kelly, I just got a B30 & it's so much lighter to carry than a B35 so I think I need a neutral B30 next &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## purselover888

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally my podium order came in after waiting 9 months but she was sooooo worth the wait &#128525;&#128525;



Congrats!  She is so happy!  Enjoy


----------



## spylove22

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally my podium order came in after waiting 9 months but she was sooooo worth the wait &#128525;&#128525;



 Perfect combo for a Birkin!!! Congrats!


----------



## LadySummerRose

Good day everyone!!

After my first RGHW white clic H, I can't stop thinking about them!

For my purchase this month, I can't resist and got all these today!!!

Now I am addicted! They are soooo beautiful!

RGHW clic clac in rose saumon and GHW bleu transat for me 

Karla veau chamonix noir for DH!


----------



## jyyanks

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally my podium order came in after waiting 9 months but she was sooooo worth the wait &#128525;&#128525;




It's GORGEOUS!!!!  Love the pop color. Definitely worth the wait! I need to add a B30 to my collection. Congrats again.


----------



## jyyanks

LadySummerRose said:


> Good day everyone!!
> 
> After my first RGHW white clic H, I can't stop thinking about them!
> 
> For my purchase this month, I can't resist and got all these today!!!
> 
> Now I am addicted! They are soooo beautiful!
> 
> RGHW clic clac in rose saumon and GHW bleu transat for me
> 
> Karla veau chamonix noir for DH!
> 
> View attachment 2951073
> View attachment 2951074
> View attachment 2951075
> View attachment 2951080




Lovely colors! H is definitely addictive &#128516;


----------



## klynneann

Desma said:


> My last purchase



So pretty!



LadySummerRose said:


> Good day everyone!!
> 
> After my first RGHW white clic H, I can't stop thinking about them!
> 
> For my purchase this month, I can't resist and got all these today!!!
> 
> Now I am addicted! They are soooo beautiful!
> 
> RGHW clic clac in rose saumon and GHW bleu transat for me
> 
> Karla veau chamonix noir for DH!
> 
> View attachment 2951073
> View attachment 2951074
> View attachment 2951075
> View attachment 2951080



Love the blue and that you got your DH to model his!!


----------



## klynneann

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally my podium order came in after waiting 9 months but she was sooooo worth the wait &#128525;&#128525;



She's beautiful!  What is the name of her color?


----------



## designerdiva40

klynneann said:


> She's beautiful!  What is the name of her color?



Hi it's Feu in Togo leather


----------



## Chloesam

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748



She is gorgeous chkpfbeliever!  I would love to see a modeling pic so I could see what a 25cm B looks like carried. Pretty please? So happy for you congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally my podium order came in after waiting 9 months but she was sooooo worth the wait &#128525;&#128525;



Now adding Feu to my list of desired colors!  Congrats designerdiva she is Gorgeous!


----------



## sparklelisab

Hello Hermes Friends,

I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.  

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## jyyanks

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




A gold B is the quintessential H classic in my opinion. GG is stunning and pairs well with your cute little rodeo. Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## hbr

Love my gold 30 B. So classic. Enjoy in good health! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## klynneann

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi it's Feu in Togo leather



I love it - congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Major congrats, gorgeous B40. Love the white stitching and black Rodeo charm.


----------



## andytsai996

My gf got a himalayan croc kelly and a bi-color swift/grizzly lindy last month.
I just felt that I owe myself some Hermes too, so here they are
i think eventually my gf will take them from me bcz I don't use a bag nor long wallet :giggles:


----------



## purselover888

andytsai996 said:


> My gf got a himalayan croc kelly and a bi-color swift/grizzly lindy last month.
> I just felt that I owe myself some Hermes too, so here they are
> i think eventually my gf will take them from me bcz I don't use a bag nor long wallet :giggles:



Wow I love that so much!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## U-lala

LadySummerRose said:


> Good day everyone!!
> 
> After my first RGHW white clic H, I can't stop thinking about them!
> 
> For my purchase this month, I can't resist and got all these today!!!
> 
> Now I am addicted! They are soooo beautiful!
> 
> RGHW clic clac in rose saumon and GHW bleu transat for me
> 
> Karla veau chamonix noir for DH!
> 
> View attachment 2951073
> View attachment 2951074
> View attachment 2951075
> View attachment 2951080



Great addition! Congratulations!


----------



## U-lala

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful versatile bag! Congratulations!


----------



## U-lala

andytsai996 said:


> My gf got a himalayan croc kelly and a bi-color swift/grizzly lindy last month.
> I just felt that I owe myself some Hermes too, so here they are
> i think eventually my gf will take them from me bcz I don't use a bag nor long wallet :giggles:



Very pretty! Love the colors!


----------



## ceci

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.




Congrats chkpfbeliever! Excited for you! I am starting to regret not taking the blue sapphire GHW last Fall...oh well I am looking for pop colors & I must stick with my wish list  Looking forwards to hear your feedback on b25 & comparison with b30! Probably in the b25 thread  Enjoy to the most!!


----------



## designerdiva40

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats sweetie on your golden girl, that's the name I call my gold B


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748




Congrats!!! Love the small size!!!


----------



## tannfran

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Gorgeous. Many congrats!!


----------



## tannfran

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748




Congrats.  Beautiful and so very elegant.


----------



## Ladybaga

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




GG is STUNNING!! Congrats, dear friend!  She will be amazing resting on your arm!  I love how you dressed her up, too!  Classic!


----------



## TIME FOR ME

designerdiva40 said:


> Congrats sweetie on your golden girl, that's the name I call my gold B


I am so excited for you - even if you do not do a reveal, please post some photos when you can?


----------



## Hermes Only

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> Thanks for letting me share.


 WOW.. This is Gorgeous. Timeless and Classic. Congrats..!! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748


Your 25cm B is Super Cute.. Perfect Choice of Color. Timeless and as always Classic!! Congrats!


----------



## S'Mom

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



OMG!  WOOHOOOO!!!!!  It's really gorgeous AND I love the ribbon and rodeo!  Perfect with you new baby!!!


----------



## ElainePG

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Major, majorer, MAJOREST congrats on your Golden Girl, *sparklelisa*. And with the Black Rodeo for contrast... mmmmwah!

Now here's the question. Which of your scarves are you going to wear with it first? I've been badly out of touch on the SOTD thread, so I've forgotten much of your collection. Do you have the scarf with the cypress tree in the middle, and glorious mosaics around the outside? I forget what it's called, but if you have it, and it's the right cw, that might be a possibility.

I'm sure you'll come up with the perfect combo for GG's debut. Wear her in the very best of health.


----------



## TankerToad

andytsai996 said:


> My gf got a himalayan croc kelly and a bi-color swift/grizzly lindy last month.
> I just felt that I owe myself some Hermes too, so here they are
> i think eventually my gf will take them from me bcz I don't use a bag nor long wallet :giggles:



Love this
We have another member with this gorgeous grizzly 
Love the soft hand and depth of the warm color of the grizzly
Well done!


----------



## Fabfashion

Miss Al said:


> Bougainvillier lizard kdt in ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... something non-H! Mini Karlito in pink. Muhahaha...


Both are very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748



She's stunning, chkpfbeliever! Can you fit a lot of things inside?


----------



## Fabfashion

Desma said:


> My last purchase


Perfect for spring! Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally my podium order came in after waiting 9 months but she was sooooo worth the wait &#128525;&#128525;


She's absolutely gorgeous! Love the pop of color. Congrats, designerdiva40!


----------



## Fabfashion

LadySummerRose said:


> Good day everyone!!
> 
> After my first RGHW white clic H, I can't stop thinking about them!
> 
> For my purchase this month, I can't resist and got all these today!!!
> 
> Now I am addicted! They are soooo beautiful!
> 
> RGHW clic clac in rose saumon and GHW bleu transat for me
> 
> Karla veau chamonix noir for DH!
> 
> View attachment 2951073
> View attachment 2951074
> View attachment 2951075
> View attachment 2951080


Nice bracelets! They sure are addictive.


----------



## Fabfashion

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous combination, sparklelisab! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

andytsai996 said:


> My gf got a himalayan croc kelly and a bi-color swift/grizzly lindy last month.
> I just felt that I owe myself some Hermes too, so here they are
> i think eventually my gf will take them from me bcz I don't use a bag nor long wallet :giggles:


They're beautiful, congrats! You definitely owe yourself some H.


----------



## Miss Al

Fabfashion said:


> Both are very nice! Congrats!


 
Thank you!


----------



## dollychic

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something that I never seen in real life but it has been showing up lately on TPF.  Small bags...
> View attachment 2949744
> 
> 
> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.
> View attachment 2949747
> 
> 
> She is also the first Swift bag I have ever own.  Not sure why H is making bags in 25cm in this leather.  It is buttery soft.  Look at how small she is next to the TPM GP.
> View attachment 2949748



Oooo congrats! I love it!


----------



## Sammy Royal

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



GG is such a beauty!! And perfectly dressed up! (At least twins with you on the So Black Rodeo, wouldn't mind on GG as well...  ) Major congrats, dear *sparklelisab*!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

andytsai996 said:


> My gf got a himalayan croc kelly and a bi-color swift/grizzly lindy last month.
> I just felt that I owe myself some Hermes too, so here they are
> i think eventually my gf will take them from me bcz I don't use a bag nor long wallet :giggles:



You did very well!! These are wonderful pieces that you might, indeed, share - if absolutely necessary...  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Leah

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is the smallest bag I have ever own.  Presenting Miss B25 in black.


Love this chkpfbeliever - it's AMAZING how much you can fit into a birkin 25 right?? 



Miss Al said:


> Thank you Vigee. I also think that it is gorgeous beyond words!
> 
> 
> For fellow lizzie lovers... more pics for you. I was using this bracelet today and couldn't stop admiring my arm candy. It's such a chameleon...



Gorgeous color!



designerdiva40 said:


> Finally my podium order came in after waiting 9 months but she was sooooo worth the wait &#128525;&#128525;



Beautiful - and definitely worth the wait! 



sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous and grande indeed!!



andytsai996 said:


> My gf got a himalayan croc kelly and a bi-color swift/grizzly lindy last month.
> I just felt that I owe myself some Hermes too, so here they are
> i think eventually my gf will take them from me bcz I don't use a bag nor long wallet :giggles:



Nice!! You and your GF can share!


----------



## klynneann

andytsai996 said:


> My gf got a himalayan croc kelly and a bi-color swift/grizzly lindy last month.
> I just felt that I owe myself some Hermes too, so here they are
> i think eventually my gf will take them from me bcz I don't use a bag nor long wallet :giggles:



Ooo - the wallet is TDF!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ceci said:


> Congrats chkpfbeliever! Excited for you! I am starting to regret not taking the blue sapphire GHW last Fall...oh well I am looking for pop colors & I must stick with my wish list  Looking forwards to hear your feedback on b25 & comparison with b30! Probably in the b25 thread  Enjoy to the most!!





Jhoshopgirl said:


> Congrats!!! Love the small size!!!





tannfran said:


> Congrats.  Beautiful and so very elegant.





Hermes Only said:


> WOW.. This is Gorgeous. Timeless and Classic. Congrats..!!
> 
> 
> Your 25cm B is Super Cute.. Perfect Choice of Color. Timeless and as always Classic!! Congrats!





Chloesam said:


> She is gorgeous chkpfbeliever!  I would love to see a modeling pic so I could see what a 25cm B looks like carried. Pretty please? So happy for you congrats!




Thanks all for your very sweet comments !! I'm so thrilled that you all like that size.  It is really amazing how much it can fit. I should post a photo in the reference thread for others. 

Have your day.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Let me share with you my new to me Lizard Sac Eugenie (from the 70's). The scarf in the pic is my very first H scarf: Terres Precieuses.  And it is, indeed, still precious to me!


----------



## TIME FOR ME

Sammy Royal said:


> Let me share with you my new to me Lizard Sac Eugenie (from the 70's). The scarf in the pic is my very first H scarf: Terres Precieuses.  And it is, indeed, still precious to me!
> 
> View attachment 2953356


Lovely clutch and a great colour too (love the scarf also)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today I bought myself a holding cell on Ban Island.  Reveal will be later.


----------



## ForeverInPink

Sammy Royal said:


> Let me share with you my new to me Lizard Sac Eugenie (from the 70's). The scarf in the pic is my very first H scarf: Terres Precieuses.  And it is, indeed, still precious to me!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953356




Yay she's beautiful, congrats Sammy Royal!!!!


----------



## TIME FOR ME

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today I bought myself a holding cell on Ban Island.  Reveal will be later.


Exciting!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today I bought myself a holding cell on Ban Island.  Reveal will be later.



Okay this is just made me pee in my pants from laughter


----------



## MYH

Sounds like we need heightened security on ban island.  There have been many escapees recently.  The guards must be slacking.


----------



## Fabfashion

Sammy Royal said:


> Let me share with you my new to me Lizard Sac Eugenie (from the 70's). The scarf in the pic is my very first H scarf: Terres Precieuses.  And it is, indeed, still precious to me!
> 
> View attachment 2953356


They look wonderful together.


----------



## rainneday

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today I bought myself a holding cell on Ban Island.  Reveal will be later.



:lolots:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today I bought myself a holding cell on Ban Island.  Reveal will be later.



must be something really worth it.  Do I smell 'exotic' ?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

chkpfbeliever said:


> must be something really worth it.  Do I smell 'exotic' ?



Not an exotic


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Madam Bijoux said:


> Not an exotic



Must be some more blink blink !!  I love that Kelly pendant that you got.


----------



## katekluet

Madam Bijoux said:


> Not an exotic


Show us!!!!


----------



## CocoSoCo

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I love this bag. Congratulations!


----------



## AnnetteHK

Bolide 31 in etoupe, and Victoria in rose jaipur. [emoji5]&#65039;
Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## dollychic

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2953791
> 
> View attachment 2953797
> 
> View attachment 2953798
> 
> View attachment 2953800
> 
> View attachment 2953801
> 
> 
> Bolide 31 in etoupe, and Victoria in rose jaipur. [emoji5]&#65039;
> Thanks for letting me share !



Nice haul!! Quite a fair bit of goodies ~ CONGRATS!!!


----------



## dollychic

Bought a nice pop of color perfect for summer days!


----------



## ballchai

Had no luck in getting this at the local stores in my size....finally found this at the duty free in Bangkok... Granville double tour


----------



## AnnetteHK

dollychic said:


> Nice haul!! Quite a fair bit of goodies ~ CONGRATS!!!




Yes thank you [emoji4]
I love all of them !


----------



## AnnetteHK

dollychic said:


> Bought a nice pop of color perfect for summer days!




Beautiful colour !  What colour is it ? Can't be sure from the pic. 

I bought my Bolide and Victoria on different days. Before I was told there's an etoupe, my friend told me there's a rouge pivoine one on the shelf. I would have wanted it too but it's too similar to the rose jaipur ... Both are beautiful.


----------



## dollychic

AnnetteHK said:


> Beautiful colour !  What colour is it ? Can't be sure from the pic.
> 
> I bought my Bolide and Victoria on different days. Before I was told there's an etoupe, my friend told me there's a rouge pivoine one on the shelf. I would have wanted it too but it's too similar to the rose jaipur ... Both are beautiful.



Thks dear  its a a Rouge pivione! N yes very similar to RJ


----------



## trishaluvslv

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Hermes Friends,
> 
> I am not doing a reveal on my new gold birkin, but wanted to share with someone who understood!!  Her name is GG for Golden Girl.  She is a gorgeous and grande---40 togo, ghw.  In love with the white contrast stitching. And she has my new black ribbon and new-ish Black Rodeo.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Ahhhhh....My dream 40.....how happily I am for you dear! XOXOXOXO


----------



## bagalogist

ballchai said:


> Had no luck in getting this at the local stores in my size....finally found this at the duty free in Bangkok... Granville double tour



Hello wrist candy sister, I have both pieces, except in yellow gold


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ballchai said:


> Had no luck in getting this at the local stores in my size....finally found this at the duty free in Bangkok... Granville double tour



Love this stack, *ballchai*. Congrats!


----------



## yc70

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...


Scarves are highly addictive!


----------



## Blingaddict

Kkho said:


> And thank you everyone for letting me share my kellys.



Thank you kkho for sharing your beauties! I am in Kelly heaven. 
Kelly is  my next " need" ! Lol. Though my boutique has Said I may need to wait as long as 4-5 yrs!! I waited 3 yrs for my birkin!!! Lol


----------



## SandySummer

Finally! One of my own. Great experience with my lovely SA!


----------



## TIME FOR ME

*SandySummer* - Hey, congratulations, she is beautiful


----------



## klynneann

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2953791
> 
> View attachment 2953797
> 
> View attachment 2953798
> 
> View attachment 2953800
> 
> View attachment 2953801
> 
> 
> Bolide 31 in etoupe, and Victoria in rose jaipur. [emoji5]&#65039;
> Thanks for letting me share !



Wow, lovely - especially those sandals!!  Love the bolide also...



dollychic said:


> Bought a nice pop of color perfect for summer days!



This is such a pretty color!


----------



## klynneann

ballchai said:


> Had no luck in getting this at the local stores in my size....finally found this at the duty free in Bangkok... Granville double tour





SandySummer said:


> View attachment 2954163
> 
> 
> I really like the Granvilles and I feel like you don't see them as much - very nice!
> 
> Finally! One of my own. Great experience with my lovely SA!



What color is this??  It's beautiful!  And I love the twilly with it!!


----------



## MrH

I bought a new toy to go with my outfit for Mr h party event in London tomorrow [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## SandySummer

klynneann said:


> What color is this??  It's beautiful!  And I love the twilly with it!!


thank you! It is colvert with GHW


----------



## klynneann

SandySummer said:


> thank you! It is colvert with GHW



Oh how embarrassing - my Evie is in colvert!  That explains why I love it!    But this looks so different, I thought it might be turquoise.  Ah, those H colors that change in the light!


----------



## SandySummer

TIME FOR ME said:


> *SandySummer* - Hey, congratulations, she is beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## SandySummer

klynneann said:


> Oh how embarrassing - my Evie is in colvert!  That explains why I love it!    But this looks so different, I thought it might be turquoise.  Ah, those H colors that change in the light!


No problem! This color definitely varies. I already own a Colvert piece and gave him a confused look when he told me the name...opps!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrH said:


> I bought a new toy to go with my outfit for Mr h party event in London tomorrow [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954239
> View attachment 2954240



Perfect for a Spring party, *Mr H*.  Is that Craie ? has a creamish tone to it.


----------



## MrH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Perfect for a Spring party, *Mr H*.  Is that Craie ? has a creamish tone to it.




This colour call chalk white with rose gold plated [emoji4]


----------



## ladyjane 963

MrH said:


> I bought a new toy to go with my outfit for Mr h party event in London tomorrow [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954239
> View attachment 2954240


 


So lovely MrH,  and please enjoy the event I wish I could be there myself but alas could not make it down to London this time.


----------



## Sammy Royal

TIME FOR ME said:


> Lovely clutch and a great colour too (love the scarf also)



Thank you so much, dear *TIME FOR ME*! 



ForeverInPink said:


> Yay she's beautiful, congrats Sammy Royal!!!!



Dear *ForeverInPink*! Thank you!!  Just love her to bits... 



Fabfashion said:


> They look wonderful together.



Thank you!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

ballchai said:


> Had no luck in getting this at the local stores in my size....finally found this at the duty free in Bangkok... Granville double tour



Great piece!!  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 2954163
> 
> 
> Finally! One of my own. Great experience with my lovely SA!



What an amazing colour!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153; Summer feeling all over...! Major congrats!


----------



## steffy000

I'm incredibly excited to introduce my first Birkin! Miss Bois de Rose 35 cm Togo! Many thanks to TPF for providing me with the knowledge base to find her!!


----------



## TIME FOR ME

steffy000 said:


> I'm incredibly excited to introduce my first Birkin! Miss Bois de Rose 35 cm Togo! Many thanks to TPF for providing me with the knowledge base to find her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955575




Congratulations on your lovely new Birkin! Looking forward to seeing modelling shots  c


----------



## steffy000

TIME FOR ME said:


> Congratulations on your lovely new Birkin! Looking forward to seeing modelling shots  c




Thank you!!


----------



## hbr

steffy000 said:


> I'm incredibly excited to introduce my first Birkin! Miss Bois de Rose 35 cm Togo! Many thanks to TPF for providing me with the knowledge base to find her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955575




Stunning!!  Enjoy her in good health! Can't wait to see mod shots! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## steffy000

hbr said:


> Stunning!!  Enjoy her in good health! Can't wait to see mod shots! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!!


----------



## Birdonce

steffy000 said:


> I'm incredibly excited to introduce my first Birkin! Miss Bois de Rose 35 cm Togo! Many thanks to TPF for providing me with the knowledge base to find her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955575



Beautiful! Such a lovely rose. Like my favorite lipstick


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steffy000 said:


> I'm incredibly excited to introduce my first Birkin! Miss Bois de Rose 35 cm Togo! Many thanks to TPF for providing me with the knowledge base to find her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955575


wow great color. congrats


----------



## Jeklins

zvrdorth said:


> my lindy 30 in blue jeans & new twillies



Gorgeousss! Love ittt


----------



## klynneann

steffy000 said:


> I'm incredibly excited to introduce my first Birkin! Miss Bois de Rose 35 cm Togo! Many thanks to TPF for providing me with the knowledge base to find her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955575



Lovely color - congrats!


----------



## LadySummerRose

I broke my ban again! Could not resist when my SA called me today!


----------



## MrH

This is what spot it when I was at the Hermes party last night [emoji4] so this carmen alto (large) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
was coming home with me [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Luvquality

Steffy000, Bois de Rose is such gorgeous color!! Major Congrats! I'm drooling!


----------



## rainneday

Kaki sandals , more pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/rainnedays-sleepless-reveal-898247.html


----------



## jyyanks

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 2954163
> 
> 
> Finally! One of my own. Great experience with my lovely SA!



Wow!!!  This is Colvert?? It's stunning!  Congrats!!!



MrH said:


> I bought a new toy to go with my outfit for Mr h party event in London tomorrow [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954239
> View attachment 2954240



The chalk/RG combo is amazing - it looks great on you!



steffy000 said:


> I'm incredibly excited to introduce my first Birkin! Miss Bois de Rose 35 cm Togo! Many thanks to TPF for providing me with the knowledge base to find her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955575



WOW!!!  Lovely color - Congrats and wear in good health!



LadySummerRose said:


> I broke my ban again! Could not resist when my SA called me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956470
> View attachment 2956471



Agree - BE is to die for. Totally worth breaking the ban for.



MrH said:


> This is what spot it when I was at the Hermes party last night [emoji4] so this carmen alto (large)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was coming home with me [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



Love the Carmen. Lucky find!



rainneday said:


> Kaki sandals , more pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/rainnedays-sleepless-reveal-898247.html



These sandals are so pretty.  Unfortunately the NE feels like winter will never end so can't even think about sandals now!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LadySummerRose said:


> I broke my ban again! Could not resist when my SA called me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956470
> View attachment 2956471


Such a beautiful K wallet


----------



## rainneday

jyyanks said:


> These sandals are so pretty.  Unfortunately the NE feels like winter will never end so can't even think about sandals now!



Thank you, Jyyanks  Ugh, I hope Spring makes its way to you very soon! I bought them for an event in September  planning ahead quite a bit.


----------



## MrH

jyyanks said:


> Wow!!!  This is Colvert?? It's stunning!  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chalk/RG combo is amazing - it looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!  Lovely color - Congrats and wear in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree - BE is to die for. Totally worth breaking the ban for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Carmen. Lucky find!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These sandals are so pretty.  Unfortunately the NE feels like winter will never end so can't even think about sandals now!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## LadySummerRose

Thank you everyone! I can't wait to get the chain to go with it !!


----------



## klynneann

LadySummerRose said:


> I broke my ban again! Could not resist when my SA called me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956470
> View attachment 2956471



Love!


----------



## Persimmon13

rainneday said:


> Kaki sandals , more pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/rainnedays-sleepless-reveal-898247.html


Soooo pretty! Breezy and summery, congratulations on your beautiful sandals.


----------



## birkinmary

Grege Pale Evelyne PM & Couvertures et Tenues Summer Silk GM:


----------



## birkinmary

Gris T Togo Kelly 28 return with A les Portes du Palais GMCS


----------



## rainneday

Persimmon13 said:


> Soooo pretty! Breezy and summery, congratulations on your beautiful sandals.



Thank you, Persimmon13!  I think they are my favorite shoes right now.


----------



## rainneday

birkinmary said:


> Gris T Togo Kelly 28 return with A les Portes du Palais GMCS
> 
> View attachment 2957828



Stunning!


----------



## rainneday

birkinmary said:


> Grege Pale Evelyne PM & Couvertures et Tenues Summer Silk GM:
> 
> View attachment 2957827



Gosh, this is so pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

_De La Mer au Ciel_, 90cm. CW 08: bleu/ vert/ mauve

Perfect for my life on the California coast! (Though I must admit, I've never seen flying fish here...:giggles


----------



## rainneday

ElainePG said:


> _De La Mer au Ciel_, 90cm. CW 08: bleu/ vert/ mauve
> 
> Perfect for my life on the California coast! (Though I must admit, I've never seen flying fish here...:giggles



Beautiful! This CW is amazing, doesn't the other end have a different shade of blue also? I believe I tried this one and it didn't love me as much as I loved it. On you--perfection!


----------



## scarf1

ElainePG said:


> _De La Mer au Ciel_, 90cm. CW 08: bleu/ vert/ mauve
> 
> Perfect for my life on the California coast! (Though I must admit, I've never seen flying fish here...:giggles


Beautiful! Twins again! Love how your necklace picks up the green


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkinmary said:


> Gris T Togo Kelly 28 return with A les Portes du Palais GMCS
> 
> View attachment 2957828




Love Gris T and major congrats, *birkinmary*!


----------



## birkinmary

rainneday said:


> Stunning!





rainneday said:


> Gosh, this is so pretty!



Thank you rainneday!


----------



## birkinmary

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Gris T and major congrats, *birkinmary*!



Thank you Vigee!


----------



## spylove22

birkinmary said:


> Gris T Togo Kelly 28 return with A les Portes du Palais GMCS
> 
> View attachment 2957828



  WOW!!!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Persimmon13

ElainePG said:


> _De La Mer au Ciel_, 90cm. CW 08: bleu/ vert/ mauve
> 
> Perfect for my life on the California coast! (Though I must admit, I've never seen flying fish here...:giggles


Wonderful look! i love how the waves are highlighted by this knot. You look fabulous, ElainePG!


----------



## eudo

bough those twins today loved lizard hardwad


----------



## eudo

Oops wrong photo. Here they are


----------



## LOUKPEACH

birkinmary said:


> Gris T Togo Kelly 28 return with A les Portes du Palais GMCS
> 
> View attachment 2957828


Love this shot. YOur Gris T is gorgeous!


----------



## MSO13

eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661




congratulations eudo! that is my dream Bearn right there, enjoy it!!


----------



## eudo

MrsOwen3 said:


> congratulations eudo! that is my dream Bearn right there, enjoy it!!




Thank you! Initially I was not sure if I want it.. They look cute together


----------



## ElainePG

rainneday said:


> Beautiful! This CW is amazing, *doesn't the other end have a different shade of blue also?* I believe I tried this one and it didn't love me as much as I loved it. On you--perfection!


Yes, this is a "magic" scarf... loks totally different when tied on the other bias. Thank you, *rainne*!




scarf1 said:


> Beautiful! Twins again! Love how your necklace picks up the green


 Ooh! I didn't realize we were twinsies on this one, *scarf1*! Funny about the turquoise necklace... I just happened to be wearing it when I put on the scarf for the selfie. Then I thought "Oh! Look!" Now I think it will be a permanent part of the look.



Persimmon13 said:


> Wonderful look! i love how the waves are highlighted by this knot. You look fabulous, ElainePG!


 Thank you so much, *persimmon*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> bough those twins today loved lizard hardwad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958657





eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661



Absolutely stunning, *eudo*! Major congrats on these rare gems.


----------



## Croisette7

Sammy Royal said:


> Let me share with you my new to me Lizard Sac Eugenie (from the 70's). The scarf in the pic is my very first H scarf: Terres Precieuses.  And it is, indeed, still precious to me!
> 
> View attachment 2953356


Sammy, congratulations on your new treasure, so classy!


----------



## JRTgal

After months of research, contemplation and lurking at tPF, I bought my first H bag and joined the Forum to thank you all for great browsing.

Here's my new love:  Halzan in Plomb with Les Leopards in CW01....


----------



## Croisette7

ElainePG said:


> _De La Mer au Ciel_, 90cm. CW 08: bleu/ vert/ mauve
> 
> Perfect for my life on the California coast! (Though I must admit, I've never seen flying fish here...:giggles


Elaine, congrats on your beautiful de la Mer!


----------



## birkinmary

Sammy Royal said:


> Let me share with you my new to me Lizard Sac Eugenie (from the 70's). The scarf in the pic is my very first H scarf: Terres Precieuses.  And it is, indeed, still precious to me!
> 
> View attachment 2953356



Beautiful clutch, Sammy Royal, vintage H is so chic!


----------



## birkinmary

spylove22 said:


> WOW!!!!! Beautiful!!





LOUKPEACH said:


> Love this shot. YOur Gris T is gorgeous!



Thank you for your kind comments spylove22 and LOUKPEACH.


----------



## birkinmary

eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661



Again dear eudo: what STUNNING pieces dear!


----------



## ElainePG

Croisette7 said:


> Elaine, congrats on your beautiful de la Mer!


Thank you so much, dear *croisette*! Are we twins on this?


----------



## Lovelybryant

It is so beautiful! Congrats !!


----------



## Vassa

eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661


 
Both pieces are absolutely stunning, *eudo*. Congratulations, lucky you!


----------



## Croisette7

ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much, dear *croisette*! Are we twins on this?


Sisters, Elaine. I own the purple one.


----------



## dollychic

eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661



Stunning! 
Many many congrats dear!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Croisette7 said:


> Sisters, Elaine. I own the purple one.


The purple one is SO dramatic, *croisette*! With your coloring, I can imagine that it looks amazing on you.

I only realized after my scarf arrived that there's sort of a butterfly on it... or at least a "butterfly-fish." This is very much an Escher-inspired scarf. When it first came out I was not at all interested, and then suddenly I *had* to have it! I am quite sure you understand, LOL!


----------



## rainneday

JRTgal said:


> After months of research, contemplation and lurking at tPF, I bought my first H bag and joined the Forum to thank you all for great browsing.
> 
> Here's my new love:  Halzan in Plomb with Les Leopards in CW01....



This is a beautiful pairing, love the Halzan! Congrats!


----------



## TankerToad

eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661



OMG
Wowoweeeee
Elegant 
And so rich looking
Congrats!


----------



## Croisette7

ElainePG said:


> The purple one is SO dramatic, *croisette*! With your coloring, I can imagine that it looks amazing on you.
> 
> I only realized after my scarf arrived that there's sort of a butterfly on it... or at least a "butterfly-fish." This is very much an Escher-inspired scarf. When it first came out I was not at all interested, and then suddenly I *had* to have it! I am quite sure you understand, LOL!


Elaine, please post it on the SOTD too.


----------



## JRTgal

rainneday said:


> This is a beautiful pairing, love the Halzan! Congrats!


Merci, rainneday.  I'm really thrilled and happy to have a place to share my excitement.


----------



## Sammy Royal

birkinmary said:


> Grege Pale Evelyne PM & Couvertures et Tenues Summer Silk GM:
> 
> View attachment 2957827





birkinmary said:


> Gris T Togo Kelly 28 return with A les Portes du Palais GMCS
> 
> View attachment 2957828



Just love these colours together!!! Thank you for this very special eye candy, dear *birkinmary*!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661



OMG!!! Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!  Major congrats!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Croisette7 said:


> Sammy, congratulations on your new treasure, so classy!



Thank you so much, dear *Croisette*!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

JRTgal said:


> After months of research, contemplation and lurking at tPF, I bought my first H bag and joined the Forum to thank you all for great browsing.
> 
> Here's my new love:  Halzan in Plomb with Les Leopards in CW01....



Congrats again!! Such a wonderful first H bag - and beautifully paired!


----------



## Sammy Royal

birkinmary said:


> Beautiful clutch, Sammy Royal, vintage H is so chic!



Dear *birkinmary!* Thank you so much! This is my first vintage H and I am really in love...


----------



## lum709

eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661




Is the color of lizard hw Bougainvillea ?


----------



## JRTgal

Sammy Royal said:


> Congrats again!! Such a wonderful first H bag - and beautifully paired!



Aw, thanks again....


----------



## klynneann

birkinmary said:


> Gris T Togo Kelly 28 return with A les Portes du Palais GMCS
> 
> View attachment 2957828



Have I said already how much I love this?!  If not, I love this!!



ElainePG said:


> _De La Mer au Ciel_, 90cm. CW 08: bleu/ vert/ mauve
> 
> Perfect for my life on the California coast! (Though I must admit, I've never seen flying fish here...:giggles



This looks so beautiful on you ElainePG.



eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661



Wow - congrats!



JRTgal said:


> After months of research, contemplation and lurking at tPF, I bought my first H bag and joined the Forum to thank you all for great browsing.
> 
> Here's my new love:  Halzan in Plomb with Les Leopards in CW01....



Congrats again!


----------



## JRTgal

klynneann said:


> Have I said already how much I love this?!  If not, I love this!!
> 
> 
> 
> This looks so beautiful on you ElainePG.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again!



Thank you, klynneann.  Now, to get up the nerve to actually carry it!


----------



## ElainePG

klynneann said:


> Have I said already how much I love this?!  If not, I love this!!
> 
> 
> 
> *This looks so beautiful on you ElainePG.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again!



Thank you, *klynneann*!


----------



## ElainePG

Croisette7 said:


> Elaine, please post it on the SOTD too.


Just put it there, *croisette*... your wish is my command!


----------



## chessmont

Awhile back bought preloved


----------



## Carefree

birkinmary said:


> Gris T Togo Kelly 28 return with A les Portes du Palais GMCS
> 
> View attachment 2957828


Stunning combo! Congratulations


----------



## Carefree

ElainePG said:


> _De La Mer au Ciel_, 90cm. CW 08: bleu/ vert/ mauve
> 
> Perfect for my life on the California coast! (Though I must admit, I've never seen flying fish here...:giggles


Love the way in which you tie the scarf


----------



## Carefree

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 2954163
> 
> 
> Finally! One of my own. Great experience with my lovely SA!


Congratulations on this beauty! Is that a size 32cm?


----------



## SandySummer

Carefree said:


> Congratulations on this beauty! Is that a size 32cm?




Yes, it's a 32cm


----------



## sundaelove

Hi all, my last Hermes purchase is this blue Kelly 32 Vintage in Epsom leather.


I only know it's blue but can anyone tells me what BLUE it is exactly since Hermes has so many types of blue!


Would appreciate any of your help.


----------



## TIME FOR ME

eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661




Oh my goodness!!! That was a super duper shopping trip - they are both GORGEOUS!! [emoji1] xx


----------



## WilliamLion

sundaelove said:


> Hi all, my last Hermes purchase is this blue Kelly 32 Vintage in Epsom leather.
> 
> 
> I only know it's blue but can anyone tells me what BLUE it is exactly since Hermes has so many types of blue!
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any of your help.



To me it looks like blue indigo. But since I'm not an expert, maybe I'm wrong


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LadySummerRose said:


> I broke my ban again! Could not resist when my SA called me today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956470
> View attachment 2956471



*LadySummerRose* - I would escape from BAN island if my SA offers me this beauty too.  Enjoy her in good health.



MrH said:


> This is what spot it when I was at the Hermes party last night [emoji4] so this carmen alto (large)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was coming home with me [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



*MrH*- How could one attend an H party and come home empty handed ??  You picked up something nice !!  



rainneday said:


> Kaki sandals , more pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/rainnedays-sleepless-reveal-898247.html



*rainneday* - Congrats on those sandals. I must say that I'm in love with this season's shoes collection.  The pattern is detailed and very pretty.  



birkinmary said:


> Grege Pale Evelyne PM & Couvertures et Tenues Summer Silk GM:
> 
> View attachment 2957827



*birkinmary* - Wow, you scored another beauty.  Looks like the current wave of shipment this past month from Paris has been Gris T.  I noticed that colors come in waves. At one point two months ago, everything was Rose Jaipur.  Now the summer colors are coming in.  Did you place a podium order ? K28 is hard to come by for me at my local store.





birkinmary said:


> Gris T Togo Kelly 28 return with A les Portes du Palais GMCS
> 
> View attachment 2957828





ElainePG said:


> _De La Mer au Ciel_, 90cm. CW 08: bleu/ vert/ mauve
> 
> Perfect for my life on the California coast! (Though I must admit, I've never seen flying fish here...:giggles



*ElainePG* - What a pretty scarf !! I love everything blue from H.  Congrats.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chessmont said:


> Awhile back bought preloved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959280



Nice color ! Congrats *chessmont* , you must be over the moon.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sundaelove said:


> Hi all, my last Hermes purchase is this blue Kelly 32 Vintage in Epsom leather.
> 
> 
> I only know it's blue but can anyone tells me what BLUE it is exactly since Hermes has so many types of blue!
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any of your help.



Beautiful !! What year is that ? would help to know the year stamp because certain colors are offered in different seasons.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661



What a smashing pair !! Is that Bordeaux ?


----------



## chessmont

chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice color ! Congrats *chessmont* , you must be over the moon.



Thank you!  I find it to be a great neutral.  Wanted something other than black.


----------



## sundaelove

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful !! What year is that ? would help to know the year stamp because certain colors are offered in different seasons.


 
Hi dear, it's Y stamp. 1995.


----------



## sundaelove

WilliamLion said:


> To me it looks like blue indigo. But since I'm not an expert, maybe I'm wrong


 
Thanks.


----------



## rainneday

chkpfbeliever said:


> *rainneday* - Congrats on those sandals. *I must say that I'm in love with this season's shoes collection*.  The pattern is detailed and very pretty.



Thank you, Chkpfbeliever! I agree!


----------



## tannfran

eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661




OMG....stunning.  Congrats.


----------



## klynneann

chessmont said:


> Awhile back bought preloved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959280



Beautiful!



sundaelove said:


> Hi all, my last Hermes purchase is this blue Kelly 32 Vintage in Epsom leather.
> 
> 
> I only know it's blue but can anyone tells me what BLUE it is exactly since Hermes has so many types of blue!
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any of your help.



sigh....just beautiful!


----------



## chessmont

klynneann said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## bluenavy

I am new to this forum, but have been reading the posts for a couple of weeks.   Purchased   B30 in Pale Blue.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bluenavy said:


> I am new to this forum, but have been reading the posts for a couple of weeks.   Purchased   B30 in Pale Blue.



*bluenavy*, welcome to this H thread. Can you post a pic of your new B30? Would love to see it.


----------



## bluenavy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *bluenavy*, welcome to this H thread. Can you post a pic of your new B30? Would love to see it.


Would love too, but I am not computer savy.  I have no clue how to post a pic


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bluenavy said:


> Would love too, but I am not computer savy.  I have no clue how to post a pic




Photobucket.com provides you with a direct link once you have uploaded your pic. PM if you need a detailed explanation.


----------



## CocoSoCo

sundaelove said:


> Hi all, my last Hermes purchase is this blue Kelly 32 Vintage in Epsom leather.
> 
> 
> I only know it's blue but can anyone tells me what BLUE it is exactly since Hermes has so many types of blue!
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any of your help.


For that year I believe it is Courchevel leather in indigo. Too early for epsom. Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## sundaelove

CocoSoCo said:


> For that year I believe it is Courchevel leather in indigo. Too early for epsom. Anyone else have an idea?



Oh. Epsom came in later years? The seller told me it's Epsom...

I will google about it more.  By the way, can I check if this is called a sellier? Or what constitutes a sellier?


----------



## CocoSoCo

sundaelove said:


> Oh. Epsom came in later years? The seller told me it's Epsom...
> 
> I will google about it more.  By the way, can I check if this is called a sellier? Or what constitutes a sellier?


Yes it is sellier. It's where the stitching is on the outside, so the edges of the bag are a little "pointy."  Retourne is where the stitches are on the inside of the bag, giving it a more rounded, and sometimes slouchy shape.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

Finally got a call from my SA (I waited about 5 weeks after request) that my dream bag came in  B35 GHW Togo leather... I can't remember the name of the twillys but they have black, gold, navy, and green in them!


----------



## doves75

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2961276
> 
> 
> Finally got a call from my SA (I waited about 5 weeks after request) that my dream bag came in  B35 GHW Togo leather... I can't remember the name of the twillys but they have black, gold, navy, and green in them!




Big congratulations!! 5 weeks that's a record. Enjoy your 1st Birkin. )


----------



## WilliamLion

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2961276
> 
> 
> Finally got a call from my SA (I waited about 5 weeks after request) that my dream bag came in  B35 GHW Togo leather... I can't remember the name of the twillys but they have black, gold, navy, and green in them!



classic and beautiful! Big cong!!


----------



## princess621

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2961276
> 
> 
> Finally got a call from my SA (I waited about 5 weeks after request) that my dream bag came in  B35 GHW Togo leather... I can't remember the name of the twillys but they have black, gold, navy, and green in them!




Congrats!! [emoji7]


----------



## Freckles1

Good for you! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## CocoSoCo

Your birkin is gorgeous! Congratulations. I believe the twillys are 
Mors a Jouets. Beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2961276
> 
> 
> Finally got a call from my SA (I waited about 5 weeks after request) that my dream bag came in  B35 GHW Togo leather... I can't remember the name of the twillys but they have black, gold, navy, and green in them!



Gorgeous, *BlondeAndOrang*e!


----------



## sundaelove

CocoSoCo said:


> Yes it is sellier. It's where the stitching is on the outside, so the edges of the bag are a little "pointy."  Retourne is where the stitches are on the inside of the bag, giving it a more rounded, and sometimes slouchy shape.



Thanks! That's very good information for me.


----------



## jyyanks

birkinmary said:


> Grege Pale Evelyne PM & Couvertures et Tenues Summer Silk GM:
> 
> View attachment 2957827





birkinmary said:


> Gris T Togo Kelly 28 return with A les Portes du Palais GMCS
> 
> View attachment 2957828




birkinmary - your collection is amazing! Love the pairings and love the Gris T! Honored to be twins with you




ElainePG said:


> _De La Mer au Ciel_, 90cm. CW 08: bleu/ vert/ mauve
> 
> Perfect for my life on the California coast! (Though I must admit, I've never seen flying fish here...:giggles



Love this pattern and you wear it so well.  Congrats!



eudo said:


> Oops wrong photo. Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958661



I just fainted!!  Absolutely stunning!  



JRTgal said:


> After months of research, contemplation and lurking at tPF, I bought my first H bag and joined the Forum to thank you all for great browsing.
> 
> Here's my new love:  Halzan in Plomb with Les Leopards in CW01....



I love the halzan -it's one of my favorite bags - so versatile and it looks gorgeous in plumb. Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

chessmont said:


> Awhile back bought preloved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2959280



Love this!!!  It's beautiful!



sundaelove said:


> Hi all, my last Hermes purchase is this blue Kelly 32 Vintage in Epsom leather.
> 
> I only know it's blue but can anyone tells me what BLUE it is exactly since Hermes has so many types of blue!
> 
> Would appreciate any of your help.



I don't know the exact blue but it's beautiful!!  Congrats!



BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2961276
> 
> 
> Finally got a call from my SA (I waited about 5 weeks after request) that my dream bag came in  B35 GHW Togo leather... I can't remember the name of the twillys but they have black, gold, navy, and green in them!



So classic and elegant! Congrats!


----------



## chessmont

jyyanks said:


> Love this!!!  It's beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## eudo

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a smashing pair !! Is that Bordeaux ?


 
yes, it is. But they change the name into Bourgogne.


----------



## eudo

lum709 said:


> Is the color of lizard hw Bougainvillea ?


yes. it is. Thanks!


----------



## JRTgal

jyyanks said:


> birkinmary - your collection is amazing! Love the pairings and love the Gris T! Honored to be twins with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this pattern and you wear it so well.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I just fainted!!  Absolutely stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the halzan -it's one of my favorite bags - so versatile and it looks gorgeous in plumb. Congrats!


Thanks, jyyanks!  I'm loading up the Halzan for it's first foray out of doors in order to stop by H later today and see if I can put my name in for a twin in craie or parchemin.  If I score that, I figure I will never need another bag in my entire life!  Right?


----------



## needloub

Just a little clic clac in one of my favorite colors


----------



## Freckles1

needloub said:


> Just a little clic clac in one of my favorite colors




Love the yellow gold!


----------



## needloub

Freckles1 said:


> Love the yellow gold!


Thank you!


----------



## bluenavy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Photobucket.com provides you with a direct link once you have uploaded your pic. PM if you need a detailed explanation.


Thank you. I will take picture and post on the weekend.  Wish me luck.


----------



## jyyanks

JRTgal said:


> Thanks, jyyanks!  I'm loading up the Halzan for it's first foray out of doors in order to stop by H later today and see if I can put my name in for a twin in craie or parchemin.  If I score that, I figure I will never need another bag in my entire life!  Right?



HAHAHAA!!!  No such thing as never needing another H bag.  Once you have one, you can't stop. Kind of like potato chips....




needloub said:


> Just a little clic clac in one of my favorite colors


 
Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## sabgianna

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2961276
> 
> 
> Finally got a call from my SA (I waited about 5 weeks after request) that my dream bag came in  B35 GHW Togo leather... I can't remember the name of the twillys but they have black, gold, navy, and green in them!



How wonderful! Congrats! You chose the perfect twilies too!


----------



## sabgianna

needloub said:


> Just a little clic clac in one of my favorite colors



This is really a sweet color *needloub*! Would you please tell us what the color is called?


----------



## Rami00

steffy000 said:


> I'm incredibly excited to introduce my first Birkin! Miss Bois de Rose 35 cm Togo! Many thanks to TPF for providing me with the knowledge base to find her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2955575


 
Such a beautiful color! Congrats.


----------



## needloub

jyyanks said:


> Lovely! Congrats!


Thank you! 



sabgianna said:


> This is really a sweet color *needloub*! Would you please tell us what the color is called?


Thanks...I do believe the color is "rosewood"


----------



## Little_S

My purchase today  love the colours


----------



## Lovehermes89

Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827



Is it blue atoll lindy?? The color is so lovely!! Congratulation and love that constance wallet!!! What a score.


----------



## Little_S

Lovehermes89 said:


> Is it blue atoll lindy?? The color is so lovely!! Congratulation and love that constance wallet!!! What a score.




yes! It is blue atoll! The colour is so fresh!


----------



## Kkho

Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827




What gorgeous purchases! Congratulations and enjoy them in good health.


----------



## AnnaE

Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827



Gorgeous, gorgeous bags! What twilly design is it?


----------



## AdoreHermes

Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827


 


Congrats! I have not seen any constance wallet for soooooooooo long at the stores.


----------



## Little_S

Kkho said:


> What gorgeous purchases! Congratulations and enjoy them in good health.



Thank you  



AnnaE said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous bags! What twilly design is it?



It's "Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus"



AdoreHermes said:


> Congrats! I have not seen any constance wallet for soooooooooo long at the stores.



It pops up on the website randomly.  Just need to be quickkkkkkk! When I saw it online, it came in Anemone and Blue Electric, but all gone in seconds!!


----------



## jyyanks

I love the colors too!!!  H blues are the best!  Congrats!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827



Congrats !! Lovely purchase and can't wait to see a bag in Blue Atoll in real life.


----------



## MASEML

So beautiful! Congrats on the lindy and the Constance. Beauties.


----------



## Millicat

Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827



Verrry nice, love them all


----------



## Spr3ckles

Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827


Fabulous choices, congratulations!!


----------



## MrH

Back to London again [emoji1] and I can't help myself and bought a new toy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Bornlikethis

Just got this yesterday- double sens 45 in Rouge H/ Ebene/ Prune/ Brique


----------



## Pursebop

*Hermes bag charm called "Paddock Flot" ... quite I knew little about it, but it looked too precious to hang from my B * *@*********


----------



## LOUKPEACH

******** said:


> *Hermes bag charm called "Paddock Flot" ... quite I knew little about it, but it looked too precious to hang from my B * *@*********


Such a cute charm


----------



## abouthermes

simply stunninG!


----------



## abouthermes

princess621 said:


> Congrats!! [emoji7]


 
What a beautiful piece!!


----------



## sparklelisab

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2961276
> 
> 
> Finally got a call from my SA (I waited about 5 weeks after request) that my dream bag came in  B35 GHW Togo leather... I can't remember the name of the twillys but they have black, gold, navy, and green in them!



Lordy, the veining is killing me. Gorgeous and Congratulations my dear. 



Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827



What a duo of ocean beautiful.  



MrH said:


> Back to London again [emoji1] and I can't help myself and bought a new toy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966302
> View attachment 2966303
> View attachment 2966304



I adore these giant Carmens.  Fabulous. What fun.



Bornlikethis said:


> Just got this yesterday- double sens 45 in Rouge H/ Ebene/ Prune/ Brique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966375
> View attachment 2966376



That is a stunning DS.  Love the color combination-- so regal!


----------



## Blue Rain

******** said:


> *Hermes bag charm called "Paddock Flot" ... quite I knew little about it, but it looked too precious to hang from my B * *@*********




Always love all your glitters. Keep them coming.


----------



## ElainePG

It's only a scarf, and not even a new scarf, at that, but I'm thrilled with it, considering that I only learned of this design a couple of weeks ago on the Scarf of The Day Thread and (of course!) simply *had* to have it in my collection.

It's _Giverny_, a 1989 (I think) design by Laurence Bourthoumieux; I was very fortunate to find it listed by a reseller I know and trust.


----------



## mygoodies

Just had to snatch this H baby once I saw it on H.com
Been waiting for a KD in Etain for aaaagessss. Today with matching nail polish [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## lum709

******** said:


> *Hermes bag charm called "Paddock Flot" ... quite I knew little about it, but it looked too precious to hang from my B * *@*********



so pretty, congrats


----------



## lum709

Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827





all gorgeous


----------



## lum709

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2961276
> 
> 
> Finally got a call from my SA (I waited about 5 weeks after request) that my dream bag came in  B35 GHW Togo leather... I can't remember the name of the twillys but they have black, gold, navy, and green in them!



congrats


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ElainePG said:


> It's only a scarf, and not even a new scarf, at that, but I'm thrilled with it, considering that I only learned of this design a couple of weeks ago on the Scarf of The Day Thread and (of course!) simply *had* to have it in my collection.
> 
> It's _Giverny_, a 1989 (I think) design by Laurence Bourthoumieux; I was very fortunate to find it listed by a reseller I know and trust.





mygoodies said:


> Just had to snatch this H baby once I saw it on H.com
> Been waiting for a KD in Etain for aaaagessss. Today with matching nail polish [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968385



Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats. 

Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.


----------



## Pursebop

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a cute charm





Blue Rain said:


> Always love all your glitters. Keep them coming.





lum709 said:


> so pretty, congrats



*thank you my beautiful friends... 


*


----------



## mygoodies

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 2961276
> 
> 
> Finally got a call from my SA (I waited about 5 weeks after request) that my dream bag came in  B35 GHW Togo leather... I can't remember the name of the twillys but they have black, gold, navy, and green in them!




OMG 5 weeks ONLY!!!! Lucky youuuu. Major CONGRATS and enjoy the Black Beauty[emoji317]


----------



## mygoodies

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.




Thank you dear[emoji254][emoji254] and I loooooove that ROSE GOLD!!! Need to check out those sooooonnnn. NJOY the pretties[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## klynneann

MrH said:


> Back to London again [emoji1] and I can't help myself and bought a new toy [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966302
> View attachment 2966303
> View attachment 2966304



Love this blue!



Bornlikethis said:


> Just got this yesterday- double sens 45 in Rouge H/ Ebene/ Prune/ Brique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966375
> View attachment 2966376



Love this combo of colors!



ElainePG said:


> It's only a scarf, and not even a new scarf, at that, but I'm thrilled with it, considering that I only learned of this design a couple of weeks ago on the Scarf of The Day Thread and (of course!) simply *had* to have it in my collection.
> 
> It's _Giverny_, a 1989 (I think) design by Laurence Bourthoumieux; I was very fortunate to find it listed by a reseller I know and trust.



This cw is beautiful - congrats on finding it!



mygoodies said:


> Just had to snatch this H baby once I saw it on H.com
> Been waiting for a KD in Etain for aaaagessss. Today with matching nail polish [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2968385



Love the match!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.



Ooo - I don't know which one I like better!


----------



## ElainePG

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.



Thank you, *VLB*, and I looooooove both your cuffs!


----------



## ElainePG

klynneann said:


> Love this blue!
> 
> 
> Love this combo of colors!
> 
> 
> *This cw is beautiful - congrats on finding it!*
> 
> 
> Love the match!
> 
> 
> Ooo - I don't know which one I like better!



Thank you, *klynneann*!


----------



## Pias

I just bought Hermes Plume Ostrich Blue Jean last week and it quickly became my favorite!


----------



## HfromT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.


 

*Vigee*, those are two stunning purchases!!  The Ano cuff has been on my radar for a while, but our H never gets them in.  Would you be so kind as to post a photo of it on your wrist? I believe you and I are very similar builds (teeny tiny wrists), so I would love to see how this cuff sits on your wrist.  I think it's just stunning, and it must be very comfortable to wear.


----------



## HfromT

Pias said:


> View attachment 2968677
> 
> 
> I just bought Hermes Plume Ostrich Blue Jean last week and it quickly became my favorite!



Wowza...gorgeous *Pia*s! H blues bring a smile to my face every time I see them.


----------



## Pias

HfromT said:


> Wowza...gorgeous *Pia*s! H blues bring a smile to my face every time I see them.



Thank you, HfromT, I wear navy blue and black a lot and this Blue Plume has lightend  my attire up and it is perfect for Spring and summer!


----------



## mygoodies

Pias said:


> View attachment 2968677
> 
> 
> I just bought Hermes Plume Ostrich Blue Jean last week and it quickly became my favorite!




[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] looooove thissssss Blue BEAUTYYYYYYYY!! STUNNER DEAR!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HfromT said:


> *Vigee*, those are two stunning purchases!!  The Ano cuff has been on my radar for a while, but our H never gets them in.  Would you be so kind as to post a photo of it on your wrist? I believe you and I are very similar builds (teeny tiny wrists), so I would love to see how this cuff sits on your wrist.  I think it's just stunning, and it must be very comfortable to wear.



*HfromT*, the Ano cuff is very comfortable and I will take a pic of it on my wrist tomorrow. The petrol lizzie Ano is next on my WL, love that blue color.


----------



## HfromT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, the Ano cuff is very comfortable and I will take a pic of it on my wrist tomorrow. The petrol lizzie Ano is next on my WL, love that blue color.



Thanks very much *Vigee*...can't wait to see it!  Is the Ano a flexible cuff (can it be squeezed to make it smaller?).  I have seen the petrol lizzie one on line in the past, and it's gorgeous too.  Both will look so great in the summer with sleeveless tops (although I'm not so sure Toronto will ever see summer again, at this rate!)


----------



## ForeverInPink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.



These are divine Vigee!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pias said:


> View attachment 2968677
> 
> 
> I just bought Hermes Plume Ostrich Blue Jean last week and it quickly became my favorite!


Stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.



Congratulations! Patience pays off, both are beauties!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Thanks ladies, the Ano cuff is a new design for me but I really appreciate how user-friendly it is.


----------



## TenaciousB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.




Two gems indeed [emoji184][emoji173]&#65039;. I'm still waiting for the Craie CDC RGHW here.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> Two gems indeed [emoji184][emoji173]&#65039;. I'm still waiting for the Craie CDC RGHW here.



My craie CDC RGHW just came in last week, *TenaciousB*. Yours will find you!


----------



## hollyyih

Evelyne PM in raisin.


----------



## Pursebop

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.




These are magnificent my friend, WOWZA&#8252;&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HfromT said:


> *Vigee*, those are two stunning purchases!!  The Ano cuff has been on my radar for a while, but our H never gets them in.  *Would you be so kind as to post a photo of it on your wrist? *I believe you and I are very similar builds (teeny tiny wrists), so I would love to see how this cuff sits on your wrist.  I think it's just stunning, and it must be very comfortable to wear.



*HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.


----------



## designerdiva40

A couple of little purchases &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## HfromT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



Thank you so much for taking the time to post this photo Vigee...it looks absolutely perfect on you!! It looks like the kind of piece that works best alone on the wrist, as you've shown it here. Love it, and will step up my search for one. Thank you!


----------



## mygoodies

designerdiva40 said:


> A couple of little purchases [emoji2][emoji2]




Oh my[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] loooove these BEAUTIES!!!


----------



## fromparis

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



So chic : I love everything in this pic  !!!!


----------



## Luvquality

Vigee, Amazing Kelly and Ano. So stylish with your outfit too!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Thanks all for your kind words! 

*DD*, love that H belt kit ~ that buckle is a beauty!


----------



## Suncatcher

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



My dear Vigee, once again you reveal that you have the most impeccable taste.  Love your whole look.


----------



## bagidiotic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



You look great on it
Other than  ficelle it comes in noir and blue petrol  too
I saw the last  year
You're right very light and comfy wearing


----------



## bastardino6

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



Wow, great outfit. Love the coordination with the scarf and bag!


----------



## Freckles1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.




So so elegant. Stunning


----------



## Ladybaga

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



Vigee,
You are fabulous from head to toe! (AND wrist too! )
Congrats on your Lizzie Ano. What a beautiful bracelet!!! 
I love your entire outfit, too!


----------



## S'Mom

These two beautiful IKAT pieces just arrived.

It's amazing how much more delicious everything tastes in beautiful porcelain!


----------



## AdoreHermes

designerdiva40 said:


> A couple of little purchases &#128515;&#128515;




I love your Carmen key charm. so adorable with 2 colors.


----------



## HGT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.




ViGee,

You are gorgeous!


----------



## nit_ang

Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827



The colour of your lindy is SO GORGEOUS! OH MY GOD CONGRATS!
Does it have gold or silver hardware? I can't clearly see..


----------



## LVsister

Didnt expect they actually had this new in store when I inquired, but since they did I brought it home with me. But still in doubt about the colour, so hard to catch the turquoise...Should I hold out for another blue (atoll)?


----------



## missjenn

Went a bit crazy at the store yesterday...couldn't wait to dig in after getting home that I couldn't manage to take proper photos [emoji16]


----------



## AnnaE

missjenn said:


> Went a bit crazy at the store yesterday...couldn't wait to dig in after getting home that I couldn't manage to take proper photos [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970865
> View attachment 2970866
> View attachment 2970867



What a beautiful assortment! Enjoy your new goodies!

What design is the enamel bracelet in the top row in the middle in the last photo?


----------



## Freckles1

missjenn said:


> Went a bit crazy at the store yesterday...couldn't wait to dig in after getting home that I couldn't manage to take proper photos [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970865
> View attachment 2970866
> View attachment 2970867




What treasures!! I am sure you had such fun picking out these beauties!!


----------



## periogirl28

S'Mom said:


> These two beautiful IKAT pieces just arrived.
> 
> It's amazing how much more delicious everything tastes in beautiful porcelain!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



Love this!


----------



## periogirl28

missjenn said:


> Went a bit crazy at the store yesterday...couldn't wait to dig in after getting home that I couldn't manage to take proper photos [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970865
> View attachment 2970866
> View attachment 2970867



Fantastic haul there!


----------



## Kkho

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.




Love your entire ensemble! Enjoy your Lizzie and hope you find more of them.


----------



## klynneann

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



Vigee, your whole outfit is perfect! And I love those shoes - the heel height looks just right.


----------



## Giuliana

S'Mom said:


> These two beautiful IKAT pieces just arrived.
> 
> It's amazing how much more delicious everything tastes in beautiful porcelain!


 
Wow, these are beautiful! Here I am having tea out of a plain white mug and I can just imagine how much better it would taste out of the IKAT pieces!


----------



## missjenn

AnnaE said:


> What a beautiful assortment! Enjoy your new goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> What design is the enamel bracelet in the top row in the middle in the last photo?




@AnnaE, here's the tag for that bracelet. Hope this helps!


----------



## AnnaE

missjenn said:


> @AnnaE, here's the tag for that bracelet. Hope this helps!



Thank you! Now I will try to see if I can hunt it down, I love the colors!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

missjenn said:


> Went a bit crazy at the store yesterday...couldn't wait to dig in after getting home that I couldn't manage to take proper photos [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970865
> View attachment 2970866
> View attachment 2970867



*missjenn*, amazing amount of H loot, quite impressive!!! 

Is that a Cheval Fusion 90cm silk that I spy on the upper left hand side of one of your pics? Love that design!


----------



## lipeach21

Vert olive b30 ghw. This is the first neutral color I got from h.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



Congrats Hun!!! I saw the same ANO a few months ago when I was there and it was sooooo gorgeous!!! My friend bought it. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats Hun!!! I saw the same ANO a few months ago when I was there and it was sooooo gorgeous!!! My friend bought it. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks, *IF* and everyone, lizzie is irresistible to me and the Ano cuff has a totally different vibe as compared to a CDC ~ love both!!!!


----------



## MSO13

S'Mom said:


> These two beautiful IKAT pieces just arrived.
> 
> It's amazing how much more delicious everything tastes in beautiful porcelain!



I love the IKAT collection, would love to have a whole tea service in this pattern


----------



## surfchick

missjenn said:


> Went a bit crazy at the store yesterday...couldn't wait to dig in after getting home that I couldn't manage to take proper photos [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970865
> View attachment 2970866
> View attachment 2970867



 all your finds!!!!!


----------



## Birdonce

MrsJDS said:


> My dear Vigee, once again you reveal that you have the most impeccable taste.  Love your whole look.



Said it better than I could. So lovely and elegant.


----------



## PhoenixH

Just discovered H necklaces &#128522;


----------



## PhoenixH

Wearing one today


----------



## PhoenixH

Pias said:


> View attachment 2968677
> 
> 
> I just bought Hermes Plume Ostrich Blue Jean last week and it quickly became my favorite!



Love love love this! &#128525;


----------



## PhoenixH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.


Such elegance and perfection Vigee!


----------



## PhoenixH

missjenn said:


> Went a bit crazy at the store yesterday...couldn't wait to dig in after getting home that I couldn't manage to take proper photos [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970865
> View attachment 2970866
> View attachment 2970867


Wow what yummy goodies you've got there! &#128521;


----------



## missdennies

This is mine, just bought today.


----------



## TenaciousB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My craie CDC RGHW just came in last week, *TenaciousB*. Yours will find you!




Vigee you're right, I got mine today, so happy w it. [emoji7]


----------



## HerLuv

lipeach21 said:


> Vert olive b30 ghw. This is the first neutral color I got from h.



Congrats lipeach21.. please post pic. Would love to admire the beauty. I am drawn to neutrals now (have anemone, b hydra and rouge casaque). Would like to see what options I have aside from etoupe and black. TIA.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> Vigee you're right, I got mine today, so happy w it. [emoji7]




Yay, *TenaciousB!*!! TWINS!


----------



## lipeach21

HerLuv said:


> Congrats lipeach21.. please post pic. Would love to admire the beauty. I am drawn to neutrals now (have anemone, b hydra and rouge casaque). Would like to see what options I have aside from etoupe and black. TIA.



Thanks HerLuv,
I love your colors. We're twins on RC! Attached are the colors I have for b's (Orange and VO). I hope to get an anemone b soon.


----------



## HerLuv

lipeach21 said:


> Thanks HerLuv,
> I love your colors. We're twins on RC! Attached are the colors I have for b's (Orange and VO). I hope to get an anemone b soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972060



Gorgeous! Congrats again.


----------



## Giuliana

PhoenixH said:


> Just discovered H necklaces &#55357;&#56842;


 
Very pretty! What's the name of the necklace on the bottom? I've never seen it before.


----------



## Giuliana

lipeach21 said:


> Thanks HerLuv,
> I love your colors. We're twins on RC! Attached are the colors I have for b's (Orange and VO). I hope to get an anemone b soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972060


Congrats! VO looks like a great neutral and I love the ghw with it.


----------



## WilliamLion

PhoenixH said:


> Wearing one today



Elegantly beautiful!


----------



## Pias

PhoenixH said:


> Love love love this! &#128525;



Thank you, PhoenixH!!  The Plume is easy to use and it is super understated.  To say the least.


----------



## designerdiva40

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.



Gorgeous purchases Sweetie, my SA showed me the ficelle KDT GHW & said it would look great with my GT Kelly but I left it behind but now I'm having second thoughts...... Should I buy it ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

designerdiva40 said:


> Gorgeous purchases Sweetie, my SA showed me the ficelle KDT GHW & said it would look great with my GT Kelly but I left it behind but now I'm having second thoughts...... Should I buy it ?




Yes, *DD*, I think you should buy it ~ lizzie goes in and out of production at H and who knows when ficelle will come around again. Plus it's a great neutral!


----------



## esmeh

ElainePG said:


> It's only a scarf, and not even a new scarf, at that, but I'm thrilled with it, considering that I only learned of this design a couple of weeks ago on the Scarf of The Day Thread and (of course!) simply *had* to have it in my collection.
> 
> It's _Giverny_, a 1989 (I think) design by Laurence Bourthoumieux; I was very fortunate to find it listed by a reseller I know and trust.





This scarf is so beautiful, the colours and the design....... I love the way you've tied it too..
you wear it well,  (how did you tie it like that?)


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



Stunning Vigee! Love your lizzie ano cuff! Pairs perfectly with your ghillie and the rest of your outfit!


----------



## MASEML

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yay, *TenaciousB!*!! TWINS!



I'm trying to make us triplets one day soon!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.




Vigee....you look gorgeous!! Love the soft color combo....very beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



designerdiva40 said:


> A couple of little purchases [emoji2][emoji2]




Congrats DD!! Love it!! 



missjenn said:


> Went a bit crazy at the store yesterday...couldn't wait to dig in after getting home that I couldn't manage to take proper photos [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970865
> View attachment 2970866
> View attachment 2970867




You score a lot of beautiful stuff!! Enjoy them all )



PhoenixH said:


> Wearing one today




You look beautiful..combo between H and VCA is TDF!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MASEML said:


> *I'm trying to make us triplets one day soon!*



That craie CDC RGHW is heading in your direction, *MASEML*, you will find it in your travels!


----------



## Leah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.




Can't believe I missed this Vigee! Wow - you are most  definitely elegance personified


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> Can't believe I missed this Vigee! Wow - you are most  definitely elegance personified



Geez, *Leah*, thanks!!!


----------



## Nahreen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



Looking good VigiLee.


----------



## Nahreen

S'Mom said:


> These two beautiful IKAT pieces just arrived.
> 
> It's amazing how much more delicious everything tastes in beautiful porcelain!



These are really nice. Please don't tempt me with any more models. I already purchased two different models. I hope you bought some lovely tea to drink in them. I can recomend Chai from Lauderee.


----------



## Piyo1115

My first Lizzie [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Piyo1115 said:


> My first Lizzie [emoji4]
> View attachment 2973681


beautifullllllllllllllllll


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Piyo1115 said:


> My first Lizzie [emoji4]
> View attachment 2973681



Gorgeous lizzie KDT GHW, *Piyo*. Major congrats!!!


----------



## Piyo1115

LOUKPEACH said:


> beautifullllllllllllllllll



Thank you Loukpeach!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous lizzie KDT GHW, *Piyo*. Major congrats!!!



Thank you Vigee I love it


----------



## carlinha

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.



you are the epitome of elegance dear *vigee*


----------



## carlinha

congrats on everyone's amazing scores!!!!


----------



## Hermes Only

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.



You got it.. Looks FABULOUS and Timeless on you..!!!


----------



## LadySummerRose

Just a week after getting my bleu electric Kelly wallet... Dear DH got me this to go along as a WOC!


----------



## bastardino6

LadySummerRose said:


> Just a week after getting my bleu electric Kelly wallet... Dear DH got me this to go along as a WOC!
> 
> View attachment 2974993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974992



Beautiful! What a wonderful DH. Please post pics of the woc combo. Tia


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> you are the epitome of elegance dear *vigee*



*carlinha*, I bow to the master! :worthy:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Only said:


> You got it.. Looks FABULOUS and Timeless on you..!!!



Thanks, *Hermes Only*! You are a sweetie. 



LadySummerRose said:


> Just a week after getting my bleu electric Kelly wallet... Dear DH got me this to go along as a WOC!
> 
> View attachment 2974993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974992



*LadySummerRose*, your DH is definitely a keeper.


----------



## LadySummerRose

Here we go ladies!!


----------



## principessa2

This my latest hermes purchase .. Its a blue atoll jige clutch in swift leather


----------



## hermesaddicted

LadySummerRose said:


> Here we go ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975118


This is beyond amazing! Congratulations!! Modeling shots, please...


----------



## SugarMama

LadySummerRose said:


> Here we go ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975118



Stunning!


----------



## SugarMama

principessa2 said:


> This my latest hermes purchase .. Its a blue atoll jige clutch in swift leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975132



To die for!


----------



## HummingBird1

Beautiful colour - congratulations on your new jige!


----------



## surfchick

LadySummerRose said:


> Here we go ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975118



Perfect!  I am dying for anything BE!


----------



## WilliamLion

LadySummerRose said:


> Here we go ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975118



I love BE SOOOOO much!!!


----------



## WilliamLion

principessa2 said:


> This my latest hermes purchase .. Its a blue atoll jige clutch in swift leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975132



Stunning!!


----------



## PhoenixH

LadySummerRose said:


> Here we go ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975118





principessa2 said:


> This my latest hermes purchase .. Its a blue atoll jige clutch in swift leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975132



Loving all these blues! &#128153;


----------



## Lovehermes89

LadySummerRose said:


> Here we go ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975118



Stunning!! I have been wanting to get a ferandole necklace as well. Is this the 160?


----------



## hbr

LadySummerRose said:


> Here we go ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975118




WOW!!!  Stunning!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dogon & gm karo in vert anis


----------



## mungoo33

LadySummerRose said:


> Here we go ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975118



omg gorgeous!!


----------



## klynneann

LadySummerRose said:


> Here we go ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975118



Gorgeous!!!



principessa2 said:


> This my latest hermes purchase .. Its a blue atoll jige clutch in swift leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975132



H blues - sigh...


----------



## lum709

LadySummerRose said:


> Here we go ladies!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975118




gorgeous


----------



## lum709

Piyo1115 said:


> My first Lizzie [emoji4]
> View attachment 2973681





love it so much ,,, saw it on h.com ... debating to pull the trigger or not


----------



## steffy000

Diving into the scarf world with two new acquisitions, Peuple du Vent Mousseline and Cavaliers du Caucase 90 cm.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steffy000 said:


> Diving into the scarf world with two new acquisitions, Peuple du Vent Mousseline and Cavaliers du Caucase 90 cm.
> 
> View attachment 2977350
> View attachment 2977351
> View attachment 2977352


I love them all!


----------



## chunghanlin

Herbags!


----------



## Galop

My new love: H Rivale bracelet in the same color than my belt...[emoji95][emoji7][emoji95]


----------



## lipeach21

new twillies to match b.


----------



## klynneann

Galop said:


> My new love: H Rivale bracelet in the same color than my belt...[emoji95][emoji7][emoji95]



Love the stack!



lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 2978657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new twillies to match b.



Is one of the twillies rose de compass?  I have 3, I just love that design!


----------



## lipeach21

Klynneann, you're right! One of the twilly is Rose de compas. The other is Mors a jouet


----------



## trishaluvslv

New twillys for my new to me pre-loved miss etoupe clemence 40 B....I was able to spa her at docrides amazing presentation at our Las Vegas meet up...so she needed some silk to dress her up


----------



## Eumama

My first exotic! Got this beauty few weeks ago.


----------



## Serva1

Eumama said:


> My first exotic! Got this beauty few weeks ago.




Congrats Eumama, such a beautiful Bearn [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## starstarz

hotshot said:


> Dogon & gm karo in vert anis



oh, if vert anis is popping around again?


----------



## MSO13

Eumama said:


> My first exotic! Got this beauty few weeks ago.




Is that Sanguine? Congrats, I saw one of these in my boutique and it was stunning!


----------



## Leah

trishaluvslv said:


> New twillys for my new to me pre-loved miss etoupe clemence 40 B....I was able to spa her at docrides amazing presentation at our Las Vegas meet up...so she needed some silk to dress her up



Beautiful!! 
I will have always have a special place in my heart for floopy birkins! 




Eumama said:


> My first exotic! Got this beauty few weeks ago.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Myrkur

My first FP, in love with the CW


----------



## MASEML

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2979465
> 
> 
> My first FP, in love with the CW



Beautiful Myrkur!  Did you get this lovely in Paris? Were you also able to get any other things you wanted?


----------



## surfchick

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2979465
> 
> 
> My first FP, in love with the CW



I love this CW!! Great choice!


----------



## klynneann

trishaluvslv said:


> New twillys for my new to me pre-loved miss etoupe clemence 40 B....I was able to spa her at docrides amazing presentation at our Las Vegas meet up...so she needed some silk to dress her up



She's lookin' good!



Eumama said:


> My first exotic! Got this beauty few weeks ago.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## xxDxx

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 2979465
> 
> 
> My first FP, in love with the CW




Wow- it's beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

Latest addition from my local store, PM CDC sterling  silver. I think my set is complete.


----------



## MASEML

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2979662
> 
> 
> Latest addition from my local store, PM CDC sterling  silver. I think my set is complete.




Stunning periogirl. I'd say complete too!


----------



## WilliamLion

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2979662
> 
> 
> Latest addition from my local store, PM CDC sterling  silver. I think my set is complete.



Wow! This looks so cool!


----------



## periogirl28

MASEML said:


> Stunning periogirl. I'd say complete too!





WilliamLion said:


> Wow! This looks so cool!



Thank you!


----------



## Eumama

MrsOwen3 said:


> Is that Sanguine? Congrats, I saw one of these in my boutique and it was stunning!



Thanks! Yes it's sanguine &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## hbr

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2979662
> 
> 
> Latest addition from my local store, PM CDC sterling  silver. I think my set is complete.




Gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## qwertyz

My bf got me my first Hermes - Bastia
And on the same day I received it, I made my first Hermes purchase - 13mm belt kit, noir/gold with rose gold buckle!!


----------



## scholastican

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HfromT*, here is an action pic with the ficelle lizzie Ano cuff. It doesn't twist around on my wrist at all and is very comfortable. I plan on finding a few more, preferably in lizzie.


Always the epitome of class, *Vigee*!


----------



## scholastican

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.


*Vigee*, kindly post a modeling pic of the rghw craie cdc when you wear it please. I bet it will look so lovely on you...


----------



## bagalogist

Periogirl,

Oooh... these are really gorgeous! Which one is your favourite size ?


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2979662
> 
> 
> Latest addition from my local store, PM CDC sterling  silver. I think my set is complete.



I meant this...&#128516;


----------



## Kkho

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2979662
> 
> 
> Latest addition from my local store, PM CDC sterling  silver. I think my set is complete.




Lovely family!!


----------



## MRS.Hermes




----------



## Mandy K

My first reveal here...some of my shopping haul this morning. A reversible Hapi in UV and Bleu Hydra and a Calvi in Bleu Izmir. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2979662
> 
> 
> Latest addition from my local store, PM CDC sterling  silver. I think my set is complete.



Wowza, that is a gorgeous set, *periogirl*. Major congrats! 



scholastican said:


> Always the epitome of class, *Vigee*!





scholastican said:


> *Vigee*, kindly post a modeling pic of the rghw craie cdc when you wear it please. I bet it will look so lovely on you...




Thanks *scholastican*, plan on wearing the craie CDC RGHW this weekend and will take an action pic for you.


----------



## Myrkur

surfchick said:


> I love this CW!! Great choice!







xxDxx said:


> Wow- it's beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7] Congrats!




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## fromparis

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2979662
> 
> 
> Latest addition from my local store, PM CDC sterling  silver. I think my set is complete.


Gorgeous  ! It would be great if you could post modeling/comparison pics...I think you are the only one who could  : even my SA at FSH couldn't succeed due to low inventory !!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Mandy K said:


> My first reveal here...some of my shopping haul this morning. A reversible Hapi in UV and Bleu Hydra and a Calvi in Bleu Izmir. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980338
> View attachment 2980340
> View attachment 2980341



Lovely haul mandy.. ....first reveals are special.  . ..  you will love the calvi!


----------



## Purrsey

Hi. My first Hermes arrived. It's nightfall here and lighting is no good so I took a pic of the box first. Tomorrow natural light then I shall snap pics of my B30 Orange Epsom GHW. I'm so excited I don't know what else to say.


----------



## periogirl28

fromparis said:


> Gorgeous  ! It would be great if you could post modeling/comparison pics...I think you are the only one who could  : even my SA at FSH couldn't succeed due to low inventory !!!




I hope this helps.


----------



## periogirl28

And a crazy stack which I would never manage IRL! All in size SH - Short


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Hi. My first Hermes arrived. It's nightfall here and lighting is no good so I took a pic of the box first. Tomorrow natural light then I shall snap pics of my B30 Orange Epsom GHW. I'm so excited I don't know what else to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980678




Looking forward to this! I think it's a lovely combination. Congrats!


----------



## HfromT

periogirl28 said:


> And a crazy stack which I would never manage IRL! All in size SH - Short
> 
> View attachment 2980683



SO gorgeous periogirl!!!  I've been waiting for the slim one to arrive at my H forever, and seeing your photos just reminded me to text my SA to check on the status!


----------



## periogirl28

HfromT said:


> SO gorgeous periogirl!!!  I've been waiting for the slim one to arrive at my H forever, and seeing your photos just reminded me to text my SA to check on the status!




Thank you! You will love the PM. It's just perfect for everyday.


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Periogirl,
> 
> Oooh... these are really gorgeous! Which one is your favourite size ?





Kkho said:


> Lovely family!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, that is a gorgeous set, *periogirl*. Major congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *scholastican*, plan on wearing the craie CDC RGHW this weekend and will take an action pic for you.



Thank you! 
Bagalogist, my favourite would be the MM but I think the thinnest will become a staple soon. Enabling, enabling.


----------



## Freckles1

Purrsey said:


> Hi. My first Hermes arrived. It's nightfall here and lighting is no good so I took a pic of the box first. Tomorrow natural light then I shall snap pics of my B30 Orange Epsom GHW. I'm so excited I don't know what else to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980678




Congratulations!! Can't wait to see your new beauty!!


----------



## fromparis

periogirl28 said:


> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980679
> View attachment 2980681
> View attachment 2980682



Merci beaucoup Periogirl28 !!!
These are very helpful pictures!
Congrats again on your beautiful CDCs, you wear them very well!!!


----------



## WilliamLion

periogirl28 said:


> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980679
> View attachment 2980681
> View attachment 2980682



I was really hesitating to buy the MM size. But seeing your pic makes me make my decision to get one! It's so stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

fromparis said:


> Merci beaucoup Periogirl28 !!!
> These are very helpful pictures!
> Congrats again on your beautiful CDCs, you wear them very well!!!





WilliamLion said:


> I was really hesitating to buy the MM size. But seeing your pic makes me make my decision to get one! It's so stunning!



I await your reveals!


----------



## lum709

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 2980325



It's beautiful


----------



## lum709

Pias said:


> View attachment 2968677
> 
> 
> I just bought Hermes Plume Ostrich Blue Jean last week and it quickly became my favorite!



Blue jean looks very different in birdy


----------



## lum709

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love both of these H purchases, *ElainePG* and *mygoodies*. Major congrats.
> 
> Two little gems that I picked up at H last week, a ficelle lizzie Ano cuff and a craie CDC RGHW. My SA is truly wonderful, gotta love her.




Love the cdc


----------



## lum709

Little_S said:


> My purchase today  love the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963827




I love them toooooooo


----------



## iamyumi

My latest Hermes purchase - she's a vintage from 1970 and still in great condition.  I just got it two days ago and can't wait to take her out! The strap is a little cracked however and I was thinking to send it to Hermes store and get a replacement strap. Do any of you happen to know how much that would cost?  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mandy K

trishaluvslv said:


> Lovely haul mandy.. ....first reveals are special.  . ..  you will love the calvi!




Thank you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

iamyumi said:


> My latest Hermes purchase - she's a vintage from 1970 and still in great condition.  I just got it two days ago and can't wait to take her out! The strap is a little cracked however and I was thinking to send it to Hermes store and get a replacement strap. Do any of you happen to know how much that would cost?  Thanks for letting me share!


Very nice


----------



## Leah

periogirl28 said:


> And a crazy stack which I would never manage IRL! All in size SH - Short
> 
> View attachment 2980683



 I bet you could pull it off! All great purchases as usual 



qwertyz said:


> My bf got me my first Hermes - Bastia
> And on the same day I received it, I made my first Hermes purchase - 13mm belt kit, noir/gold with rose gold buckle!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980019



Very nice - these are classics you will be able to use FOREVER! 



iamyumi said:


> My latest Hermes purchase - she's a vintage from 1970 and still in great condition.  I just got it two days ago and can't wait to take her out! The strap is a little cracked however and I was thinking to send it to Hermes store and get a replacement strap. Do any of you happen to know how much that would cost?  Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful!! I LOOOVE rare vintage Hermes bags and yours is so beautiful. In terms of pricing, since your lovely bag is a rare vintage style, it might take longer and be slightly more expensive. 
For Paris, I would estimate anywhere from 700-1000 euros since they would presumably have to stitch/produce a special one-of strap that would perfectly match your bag. I think it would be worth it though! 

Is your bag box? Such lovely sheen!


----------



## Purrsey

Painting the town Orange!
This is a K stamp and it has impeccable condition with all the seals (even the feet) all intact. Pre owner didn't use much and there's hardly any signs of use. Everything is clean. And now I know how a Birkin smells like! Faint after these these years but still there. I am in love. But I need to get twillys before I will even take her out.


----------



## Pksz

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981346
> 
> Painting the town Orange!
> This is a K stamp and it has impeccable condition with all the seals (even the feet) all intact. Pre owner didn't use much and there's hardly any signs of use. Everything is clean. And now I know how a Birkin smells like! Faint after these these years but still there. I am in love. But I need to get twillys before I will even take her out.


Wow.  That's my dream bag.  Please post again when you find twillys for her. Congratulations!!


----------



## bagalogist

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981346
> 
> Painting the town Orange!
> This is a K stamp and it has impeccable condition with all the seals (even the feet) all intact. Pre owner didn't use much and there's hardly any signs of use. Everything is clean. And now I know how a Birkin smells like! Faint after these these years but still there. I am in love. But I need to get twillys before I will even take her out.



You are so lucky to find a H classic in such pristine condition. Enjoy her in the best of health


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Mandy K said:


> My first reveal here...some of my shopping haul this morning. A reversible Hapi in UV and Bleu Hydra and a Calvi in Bleu Izmir. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980338
> View attachment 2980340
> View attachment 2980341




Blue Hydra is popping up again?


----------



## Mandy K

KayleighAmbers said:


> Blue Hydra is popping up again?




Hi, I got it in the Sydney store. Not sure if it was new or old stock but they did receive a new shipment that day


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Mandy K said:


> Hi, I got it in the Sydney store. Not sure if it was new or old stock but they did receive a new shipment that day




Oh! How lucky you are! I have been looking for it for so long. Enjoy your bracelets


----------



## Purrsey

bagalogist said:


> You are so lucky to find a H classic in such pristine condition. Enjoy her in the best of health




Thank you very much. I'm very new to Hermes and only a month ago seriously considering one but I know I don't have the patience to wait for a call from the boutique. I know this combi is so hard to find and I chased it once I saw it selling. My heart is still beating fast...can't quite believe I found her.


----------



## ms piggy

iamyumi said:


> My latest Hermes purchase - she's a vintage from 1970 and still in great condition.  I just got it two days ago and can't wait to take her out! The strap is a little cracked however and I was thinking to send it to Hermes store and get a replacement strap. Do any of you happen to know how much that would cost?  Thanks for letting me share!



I recently brought my 1978 RH boxcalf/crin Constance to Paris to have the strap replaced as it was drying and cracking at parts too. I was quoted circa 250 euro on the spot for the strap replacement (after the SA in charge of spa rang and checked for a quote). Both the SA and I were rather surprised at the cost as we expected more. Two weeks after dropping the bag off, I received an email confirming the quote. But as Leah said yours is a rare vintage style, it would probably cost a little more (hopefully not too much) but I am very sure it would be all worth it!


----------



## bagalogist

ms piggy said:


> I recently brought my 1978 RH boxcalf/crin Constance to Paris to have the strap replaced as it was drying and cracking at parts too. I was quoted circa 250 euro on the spot for the strap replacement (after the SA in charge of spa rang and checked for a quote). Both the SA and I were rather surprised at the cost as we expected more. Two weeks after dropping the bag off, I received an email confirming the quote. But as Leah said yours is a rare vintage style, it would probably cost a little more (hopefully not too much) but I am very sure it would be all worth it!



Thanks for the info ms piggy. Are you expected to arrange for pick up yourself or will they send it to your home location?


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981346
> 
> Painting the town Orange!
> This is a K stamp and it has impeccable condition with all the seals (even the feet) all intact. Pre owner didn't use much and there's hardly any signs of use. Everything is clean. And now I know how a Birkin smells like! Faint after these these years but still there. I am in love. But I need to get twillys before I will even take her out.



Congrats, stunning bag!


----------



## ms piggy

bagalogist said:


> Thanks for the info ms piggy. Are you expected to arrange for pick up yourself or will they send it to your home location?



*bagalogist* my understanding is self pick up.


----------



## bagalogist

ms piggy said:


> *bagalogist* my understanding is self pick up.



Thank u&#128537;


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Denim MM Garden Party. I've already dressed her up with an amazeball and Pegasus cadena.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Wow, that photo is terrible. Here, let's try again:


----------



## Freckles1

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Wow, that photo is terrible. Here, let's try again:
> 
> View attachment 2981666




What a cool bag!! I've never seen this!!!


----------



## ms piggy

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Wow, that photo is terrible. Here, let's try again:
> 
> View attachment 2981666



Congrats, the Denim GP is one of my most used bags. Light, under the radar and goes with lots even with a dark work suit!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

ms piggy said:


> Congrats, the Denim GP is one of my most used bags. Light, under the radar and goes with lots even with a dark work suit!




So thrilled to finally have tracked one down. My Amazonia GP needs to take a break from heavy rotation. Here's the whole family together:


----------



## ms piggy

cakeymakeybakey said:


> So thrilled to finally have tracked one down. My Amazonia GP needs to take a break from heavy rotation. Here's the whole family together:
> 
> View attachment 2981697



 My Denim takes turn with the classic beige toile/noir leather GP.


----------



## klynneann

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Wow, that photo is terrible. Here, let's try again:
> 
> View attachment 2981666



Love the look of this one!


----------



## Pias

lum709 said:


> Blue jean looks very different in birdy



The seller told me that the color has changed from Blue Jean to deeper blue and now it looks like Blue Roi which I love and cherish.  This beauty is 14 years old.


----------



## iamyumi

ms piggy said:


> I recently brought my 1978 RH boxcalf/crin Constance to Paris to have the strap replaced as it was drying and cracking at parts too. I was quoted circa 250 euro on the spot for the strap replacement (after the SA in charge of spa rang and checked for a quote). Both the SA and I were rather surprised at the cost as we expected more. Two weeks after dropping the bag off, I received an email confirming the quote. But as Leah said yours is a rare vintage style, it would probably cost a little more (hopefully not too much) but I am very sure it would be all worth it!


thank you very much that's very helpful! 250 euro is very reasonable indeed! I will take it with me to Pairs next time too.


----------



## iamyumi

Leah said:


> I bet you could pull it off! All great purchases as usual
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice - these are classics you will be able to use FOREVER!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! I LOOOVE rare vintage Hermes bags and yours is so beautiful. In terms of pricing, since your lovely bag is a rare vintage style, it might take longer and be slightly more expensive.
> For Paris, I would estimate anywhere from 700-1000 euros since they would presumably have to stitch/produce a special one-of strap that would perfectly match your bag. I think it would be worth it though!
> 
> Is your bag box? Such lovely sheen!



thank you leah! Yes this is box calf leather - the inside is buttery soft so feels like lambskin.  I gave her a little treatment myself using leather gel and am very happy with the result!  The previous owner did an amazing job keeping it in such great condition. Do you know the name of the style by any chance?


----------



## iamyumi

LOUKPEACH said:


> Very nice



thank you


----------



## Mininana

rouge piment GP


----------



## LT bag lady

Mininana said:


> View attachment 2982293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge piment GP




That is the most amazing true rouge!!! Beautiful!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> And a crazy stack which I would never manage IRL! All in size SH - Short
> 
> View attachment 2980683


These are wonderful! Making me want a smalller one for the days I can't handle the full size cuff


----------



## Mininana

LT bag lady said:


> That is the most amazing true rouge!!! Beautiful!  Enjoy!!!




Thank you! It was love at first sight


----------



## QuelleFromage

ms piggy said:


> I recently brought my 1978 RH boxcalf/crin Constance to Paris to have the strap replaced as it was drying and cracking at parts too. I was quoted circa 250 euro on the spot for the strap replacement (after the SA in charge of spa rang and checked for a quote). Both the SA and I were rather surprised at the cost as we expected more. Two weeks after dropping the bag off, I received an email confirming the quote. But as Leah said yours is a rare vintage style, it would probably cost a little more (hopefully not too much) but I am very sure it would be all worth it!


I have experienced - although I wouldn't want anyone to get hopes up - that with a great vintage bag, like something as special as RH and crin, they are gentler on spa prices and replacement parts.


----------



## Mandy K

KayleighAmbers said:


> Oh! How lucky you are! I have been looking for it for so long. Enjoy your bracelets




Thank you!


----------



## bagalogist

Mininana said:


> View attachment 2982293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge piment GP



Smitten, this is such a striking  red, does it come in togo?


----------



## periogirl28

Been naughty. SA showed me this and it was "I'll take it!" Have such a weakness for purple. Anemone Swift Plume 21


----------



## Mariapia

periogirl28 said:


> Been naughty. SA showed me this and it was "I'll take it!" Have such a weakness for purple. Anemone Swift Plume 21
> View attachment 2982777




Absolutely gorgeous, periogirl![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Been naughty. SA showed me this and it was "I'll take it!" Have such a weakness for purple. Anemone Swift Plume 21
> View attachment 2982777



 OMG, I'm dancing up and down it's so cute!


----------



## papertiger

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Wow, that photo is terrible. Here, let's try again:
> 
> View attachment 2981666





Mininana said:


> View attachment 2982293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge piment GP



So happy there's so much love for the GP here 

Both wonderful ladies


----------



## periogirl28

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, periogirl![emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you! 



papertiger said:


> OMG, I'm dancing up and down it's so cute!




It's cute right! I love your Bamboo Plume!


----------



## Leah

iamyumi said:


> thank you leah! Yes this is box calf leather - the inside is buttery soft so feels like lambskin.  I gave her a little treatment myself using leather gel and am very happy with the result!  The previous owner did an amazing job keeping it in such great condition. Do you know the name of the style by any chance?



I don't know the name of your lovely vintage bag but I love it. The closest vintage bag that it reminds me of is the Hermes Sologne shoulder bag, but I'm sure your amazing find has its own name. 
This is why so many of us LOVE box - look at how it "ages" so wonderfully!




			
				Periogirl28 said:
			
		

> Been naughty. SA showed me this and it was "I'll take it!" Have such a weakness for purple. Anemone Swift Plume 21



PG!! Love this! And wow - I haven't seen a plume 21 in ages. How lovely!!


----------



## Purrsey

periogirl28 said:


> Been naughty. SA showed me this and it was "I'll take it!" Have such a weakness for purple. Anemone Swift Plume 21
> View attachment 2982777




Well if you didn't take it, I would! This is so cute and lovely to own.


----------



## Purrsey

iamyumi said:


> My latest Hermes purchase - she's a vintage from 1970 and still in great condition.  I just got it two days ago and can't wait to take her out! The strap is a little cracked however and I was thinking to send it to Hermes store and get a replacement strap. Do any of you happen to know how much that would cost?  Thanks for letting me share!




Wow. Impeccable. Congrats. You're very very lucky!


----------



## periogirl28

Leah said:


> I don't know the name of your lovely vintage bag but I love it. The closest vintage bag that it reminds me of is the Hermes Sologne shoulder bag, but I'm sure your amazing find has its own name.
> This is why so many of us LOVE box - look at how it "ages" so wonderfully!
> 
> 
> 
> PG!! Love this! And wow - I haven't seen a plume 21 in ages. How lovely!!



There were 4 in my store, Jaune Poussin, Bleu Paradise, Sanguine and Anemone all in 21! 



Purrsey said:


> Well if you didn't take it, I would! This is so cute and lovely to own.


----------



## Mininana

bagalogist said:


> Smitten, this is such a striking  red, does it come in togo?





Thank you! I would assume it does? A quick google search always does it for me  




papertiger said:


> So happy there's so much love for the GP here
> 
> 
> 
> Both wonderful ladies




Thank you! I've been searching for the perfect GP in so many places. Couldn't find one in Paris but here we go! At my local store  


I'm now a bit worried negonda gets floppy from what I've read. Not sure if to keep it or not


----------



## LVsister

Behapi bamboo/turquoise swift


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Been naughty. SA showed me this and it was "I'll take it!" Have such a weakness for purple. Anemone Swift Plume 21
> View attachment 2982777



GORGEOUS, *PG*, love the plume 21 + love anemone = perfection!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LVsister said:


> Behapi bamboo/turquoise swift
> View attachment 2983093
> View attachment 2983094




Lovely colours!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My latest purchase was two Carmen at my local store.





Rose Shocking and Blue Aztec.


----------



## LT bag lady

Mininana said:


> Thank you! I would assume it does? A quick google search always does it for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've been searching for the perfect GP in so many places. Couldn't find one in Paris but here we go! At my local store
> 
> 
> I'm now a bit worried negonda gets floppy from what I've read. Not sure if to keep it or not




Isn't the Piment in Vache Country?


----------



## Mininana

LT bag lady said:


> Isn't the Piment in Vache Country?




I have no idea... Mine is in negonda


----------



## iamyumi

Purrsey said:


> Wow. Impeccable. Congrats. You're very very lucky!


Thank you! I feel very lucky indeed!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Mininana said:


> View attachment 2982293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge piment GP



I have the maxi double sens in this color...it's just a gorgeous true shade...Enjoy!


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute right! I love your Bamboo Plume!



Thanks *periogirl*. Good thing they didn't have this baby my last visit, I would far too tempted, it's got to be one of the best colours for a Plume, day, occasion or even for evening, congratulations again


----------



## Mininana

trishaluvslv said:


> I have the maxi double sens in this color...it's just a gorgeous true shade...Enjoy!




Ohhhh that sounds heavenly!!! I want that bag too!! What is the other side color?


----------



## papertiger

Mininana said:


> Thank you! I've been searching for the perfect GP in so many places. Couldn't find one in Paris but here we go! At my local store
> 
> I'm now a bit worried negonda gets floppy from what I've read. Not sure if to keep it or not



I'm after a GP myself, I don't fear the 'slack'. Base shaper and/or insert = sorted!



LVsister said:


> Behapi bamboo/turquoise swift
> View attachment 2983093
> View attachment 2983094



Lovely unexpected cw, both equally as lovely and wearable as each other 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> GORGEOUS, *PG*, love the plume 21 + love anemone = perfection!!



Exactly! 



ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest purchase was two Carmen at my local store.
> 
> View attachment 2983120
> View attachment 2983121
> 
> 
> Rose Shocking and Blue Aztec.
> 
> View attachment 2983125
> 
> View attachment 2983126
> View attachment 2983127
> View attachment 2983128



I'm a huge fan of these little things. I'm just waiting for the right colour before I pounce


----------



## papertiger

My two mini buys. 

So much pleasure from 2 little treasures, I'm over the moon with both


----------



## MASEML

papertiger said:


> My two mini buys.
> 
> So much pleasure from 2 little treasures, I'm over the moon with both



Beautiful papertiger!


----------



## victoriayy

Yesterday 
a cute color calvi and a B 25 ><


----------



## QuelleFromage

I need to post the little things I have picked up here and there recently....Jardin Anglais mousseline in the blue/purple colorway - my first changeant, bought at FSH, I LOVE it; a barenia KDT a  couple months ago as I had sold my KDTs and wanted something light to wear with jeans; and a vintage Onimaitou for traveling in Rouge H box (who am I kidding, I just bought it because it is Rouge H box )...definitely need to get the camera out!
Should have bought more in Paris....everything seemed so inexpensive!


----------



## HGT

victoriayy said:


> Yesterday
> 
> a cute color calvi and a B 25 ><




Please post some modeling picture of your B25!!! Love to see such a cute bag!


----------



## Mininana

papertiger said:


> I'm after a GP myself, I don't fear the 'slack'. *Base shaper and/or insert = sorted!
> *





that is such a brilliant idea


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> I need to post the little things I have picked up here and there recently....Jardin Anglais mousseline in the blue/purple colorway - my first changeant, bought at FSH, I LOVE it; a barenia KDT a  couple months ago as I had sold my KDTs and wanted something light to wear with jeans; and a vintage Onimaitou for traveling in Rouge H box (who am I kidding, I just bought it because it is Rouge H box )...definitely need to get the camera out!
> Should have bought more in Paris....everything seemed so inexpensive!



Oh, QF, please do post pics when you get a chance. I would love to see that Rouge H Onimaitou!


----------



## Mandy K

periogirl28 said:


> Been naughty. SA showed me this and it was "I'll take it!" Have such a weakness for purple. Anemone Swift Plume 21
> View attachment 2982777




What a stunning plume! Congratulations


----------



## victoriayy

HGT said:


> Please post some modeling picture of your B25!!! Love to see such a cute bag!



I only have this pic with me..took it before I went to bed last night!
I wanted to start a post but I just registered so I could


----------



## riquita

cakeymakeybakey said:


> So thrilled to finally have tracked one down. My Amazonia GP needs to take a break from heavy rotation. Here's the whole family together:
> 
> View attachment 2981697


cakeymakeybakey, is there a significant difference in weight when you use your leather GP versus the canvas/leather one?


----------



## AZPurseGirl

Here is my new B35 in Noir Togo purchased at the Washington, DC store grand opening last week (took pic in DD's room, excuse all the background accessories).  As FabFashion mentioned, the cocktail and dinner parties were out of this world!!!  The grand opening was amazing too - one after another orange box with a B or K inside kept being brought out from the back -  it was like Christmas morning for Hermes lovers!  So much fun


----------



## trishaluvslv

Mininana said:


> Ohhhh that sounds heavenly!!! I want that bag too!! What is the other side color?



Mininana, the other side is Rouge H...it's divine ....it's in sikkim ...i carried her to the vegas meet up...she's pictured way in the back of the group bag photo, i think she was the largest bag there ...

it's an amazing bag...i think it's called the Maxi Double sens.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/liking-that-double-sens-562619-65.html  see post #975 comparing the 45 GM to my Maxi


----------



## HGT

victoriayy said:


> I only have this pic with me..took it before I went to bed last night!
> 
> I wanted to start a post but I just registered so I could




Nice!!! 25 is rare!  Congrats!


----------



## ms piggy

riquita said:


> cakeymakeybakey, is there a significant difference in weight when you use your leather GP versus the canvas/leather one?



I can share my experience with the full leather vs canvas GP 36cm. To me, I find there's a considerable difference in weight between the two. The full leather GP can get heavy with all my items inside. Personally, I much prefer the canvas version and have sold all my full leather ones. I would consider the full leather in the smaller size 30.


----------



## purselover888

victoriayy said:


> I only have this pic with me..took it before I went to bed last night!
> I wanted to start a post but I just registered so I could



What color is it?  Love 25's!!!


----------



## papertiger

MASEML said:


> Beautiful papertiger!



Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Josysy

My new saumon in rose gold hardware. It's so pretty in real! I've placed my ghw clic clac next to it for comparison. Don't mind the scratches.


----------



## Miss Al

I went over to my local H store today to pick up some Bleus D'Ailleurs china. 

As my birthday is in a few days time, I hoped to get something special. SM kept this for me... I'm not exactly into browns but this made my heart skip a beat... so I grabbed this. Thank you SA and SM. 





Thereafter I went look at the rtw as I had very much wanted a blouse. The previous designs were loose and baggy, not my type. Was happy to spot this blue blouse. My first H rtw. So happy. 





Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## doves75

AZPurseGirl said:


> Here is my new B35 in Noir Togo purchased at the Washington, DC store grand opening last week (took pic in DD's room, excuse all the background accessories).  As FabFashion mentioned, the cocktail and dinner parties were out of this world!!!  The grand opening was amazing too - one after another orange box with a B or K inside kept being brought out from the back -  it was like Christmas morning for Hermes lovers!  So much fun




Congrats AZPurseGirl!! Classic black and gold can never go wrong. It must be nice to see those orange boxes flying around the store into customers shopping bag. ) 
Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> My two mini buys.
> 
> So much pleasure from 2 little treasures, I'm over the moon with both



Love both of these! The comb and pouch set is so darling!


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> Love both of these! The comb and pouch set is so darling!




Thanks *periogirl*, it only took me 6 years to get my hands on one of these combs (wanted to buy it new, from the store for obvious reasons)


----------



## Mininana

trishaluvslv said:


> Mininana, the other side is Rouge H...it's divine ....it's in sikkim ...i carried her to the vegas meet up...she's pictured way in the back of the group bag photo, i think she was the largest bag there ...
> 
> 
> 
> it's an amazing bag...i think it's called the Maxi Double sens.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/liking-that-double-sens-562619-65.html  see post #975 comparing the 45 GM to my Maxi




Can't see the thread for some reason but it sounds amazing 



I know this belongs in the Evelyne thread but I'm considering exchanging the Evelyne I got in FSH and the SA is now telling me she has to approve the exchange because there is no protective plastic on the hardware. It never came with it so I'm a bit offended about this right now

Sigh


----------



## koshi13

AZPurseGirl said:


> Here is my new B35 in Noir Togo purchased at the Washington, DC store grand opening last week (took pic in DD's room, excuse all the background accessories).  As FabFashion mentioned, the cocktail and dinner parties were out of this world!!!  The grand opening was amazing too - one after another orange box with a B or K inside kept being brought out from the back -  it was like Christmas morning for Hermes lovers!  So much fun




Congrats AZPurseGirl!! A classic beauty! It was lovely to meet you and FabFashion at the dinner and at the opening! I was the one with my mom (short spikey hair). If you're ever back in DC please let me know! Take care and best wishes!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Miss Al said:


> I went over to my local H store today to pick up some Bleus D'Ailleurs china.
> 
> As my birthday is in a few days time, I hoped to get something special. SM kept this for me... I'm not exactly into browns but this made my heart skip a beat... so I grabbed this. Thank you SA and SM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thereafter I went look at the rtw as I had very much wanted a blouse. The previous designs were loose and baggy, not my type. Was happy to spot this blue blouse. My first H rtw. So happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


fabulous


----------



## victoriayy

HGT said:


> Nice!!! 25 is rare!  Congrats!


I know!! I feel so lucky cuz I only asked for couple weeks... I didn't expect to get it this fast


----------



## victoriayy

purselover888 said:


> What color is it?  Love 25's!!!



It's a black GHW


----------



## missjenn

AZPurseGirl said:


> Here is my new B35 in Noir Togo purchased at the Washington, DC store grand opening last week (took pic in DD's room, excuse all the background accessories).  As FabFashion mentioned, the cocktail and dinner parties were out of this world!!!  The grand opening was amazing too - one after another orange box with a B or K inside kept being brought out from the back -  it was like Christmas morning for Hermes lovers!  So much fun




How exciting! Congrats on a beautiful bag. Love the gold hardware. Would you say it's easier to score a B or K at a grand opening? I've been invited to one but can't make it as I will be out of town. Am totally considering rearranging my trip to fit in this opening!!


----------



## AdoreHermes

victoriayy said:


> I only have this pic with me..took it before I went to bed last night!
> I wanted to start a post but I just registered so I could


 


oh haha, I got scared when I first glanced at your picture, I thought a white puppy was biting your Birkin, then I noticed it's a stuff toy. Cute.


congrats on the beauty!


Coco


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Been naughty. SA showed me this and it was "I'll take it!" Have such a weakness for purple. Anemone Swift Plume 21
> View attachment 2982777




Love this plume [emoji7]


----------



## Myrkur

Mininana said:


> View attachment 2982293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge piment GP




Gorgeous red


----------



## Myrkur

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981346
> 
> Painting the town Orange!
> This is a K stamp and it has impeccable condition with all the seals (even the feet) all intact. Pre owner didn't use much and there's hardly any signs of use. Everything is clean. And now I know how a Birkin smells like! Faint after these these years but still there. I am in love. But I need to get twillys before I will even take her out.




OMG absolutely gorgeous and she looks in amazing condition!!


----------



## Purrsey

Myrkur said:


> OMG absolutely gorgeous and she looks in amazing condition!!




Thank you! Everytime I look at her it's hard to believe she is 8 years old!


----------



## picabo

AZPurseGirl said:


> Here is my new B35 in Noir Togo purchased at the Washington, DC store grand opening last week (took pic in DD's room, excuse all the background accessories).  As FabFashion mentioned, the cocktail and dinner parties were out of this world!!!  The grand opening was amazing too - one after another orange box with a B or K inside kept being brought out from the back -  it was like Christmas morning for Hermes lovers!  So much fun



Hi!  I met you and Fabfasion at the opening (I had the ghillies B) and wanted to say "hi!" Congrats on the bag and have a great trip in Paris!

FSH is wonderful. but now you do not need to stress about getting a bag as much, lol.  Take care!


----------



## riquita

ms piggy said:


> I can share my experience with the full leather vs canvas GP 36cm. To me, I find there's a considerable difference in weight between the two. The full leather GP can get heavy with all my items inside. Personally, I much prefer the canvas version and have sold all my full leather ones. I would consider the full leather in the smaller size 30.


Thanks Ms. Piggy!


----------



## Purrsey

A pair of twillys. Not sure how they will look on my Orange. Wanted something subtle color.


----------



## Purrsey

I just went back to Hermes to exchange to this pair of twillys for my birkin.


----------



## Purrsey

And I also just won the bids for two scarf from eBay. I'm so excited as this is my very first eBay shopping 

Plaza De Toros and Promenade De Longchamps (these pics are not mine though).


----------



## NikitaH

Miss Al said:


> I went over to my local H store today to pick up some Bleus D'Ailleurs china.
> 
> As my birthday is in a few days time, I hoped to get something special. SM kept this for me... I'm not exactly into browns but this made my heart skip a beat... so I grabbed this. Thank you SA and SM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thereafter I went look at the rtw as I had very much wanted a blouse. The previous designs were loose and baggy, not my type. Was happy to spot this blue blouse. My first H rtw. So happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Wow gorgeous! I like your karlito charm too on your B! Stunning


----------



## NikitaH

AZPurseGirl said:


> Here is my new B35 in Noir Togo purchased at the Washington, DC store grand opening last week (took pic in DD's room, excuse all the background accessories).  As FabFashion mentioned, the cocktail and dinner parties were out of this world!!!  The grand opening was amazing too - one after another orange box with a B or K inside kept being brought out from the back -  it was like Christmas morning for Hermes lovers!  So much fun


Wow LUV your Black B! My dream color for B/K


----------



## NikitaH

Loving my Rouge Vif Birdy Bearn Wallet so much! Just got her recently. I'm on could 9


----------



## Miss Al

NikitaH said:


> Wow gorgeous! I like your karlito charm too on your B! Stunning



Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Miss Al

NikitaH said:


> Loving my Rouge Vif Birdy Bearn Wallet so much! Just got her recently. I'm on could 9



Wow!!! Simply stunning. I love ostrich and the red is tdf! Congrats.


----------



## MASEML

NikitaH said:


> Loving my Rouge Vif Birdy Bearn Wallet so much! Just got her recently. I'm on could 9



The colour is so vibrant. Gorgy. Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

NikitaH said:


> Loving my Rouge Vif Birdy Bearn Wallet so much! Just got her recently. I'm on could 9



Gorgeous birdie bearn wallet and love rouge vif GHW, *NikitaH*. Major congrats!!!


----------



## Leah

NikitaH said:


> Loving my Rouge Vif Birdy Bearn Wallet so much! Just got her recently. I'm on could 9



Beautiful! You captured the color of rouge vif ostrich so well. We are identical skin sisters


----------



## OnlyloveH

Just landed with this B30 Turquoise with PHW ....


----------



## PhoenixH

NikitaH said:


> Loving my Rouge Vif Birdy Bearn Wallet so much! Just got her recently. I'm on could 9



Oh my I am in&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mandy K

OnlyloveH said:


> Just landed with this B30 Turquoise with PHW ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987748




Beautiful!


----------



## BalLVLover

NikitaH said:


> Loving my Rouge Vif Birdy Bearn Wallet so much! Just got her recently. I'm on could 9




Wow, that is stunning. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## princess621

iamyumi said:


> My latest Hermes purchase - she's a vintage from 1970 and still in great condition.  I just got it two days ago and can't wait to take her out! The strap is a little cracked however and I was thinking to send it to Hermes store and get a replacement strap. Do any of you happen to know how much that would cost?  Thanks for letting me share!


such a cool bag!


----------



## Freckles1

OnlyloveH said:


> Just landed with this B30 Turquoise with PHW ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987748




What a beauty!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2987493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went back to Hermes to exchange to this pair of twillys for my birkin.




Can't wait to see them on your B! And the scarves are divine.


----------



## Myrkur

I bpught two new twillys for my Kelly!


----------



## Myrkur

NikitaH said:


> Loving my Rouge Vif Birdy Bearn Wallet so much! Just got her recently. I'm on could 9




Beautiful wallet!


----------



## Myrkur

Purrsey said:


> And I also just won the bids for two scarf from eBay. I'm so excited as this is my very first eBay shopping
> 
> Plaza De Toros and Promenade De Longchamps (these pics are not mine though).
> 
> View attachment 2987497
> View attachment 2987498




These are gorgeous!


----------



## Freckles1

Myrkur said:


> I bpught two new twillys for my Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 2987983
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987984




Oh Mykur the twillys are perfect!!!


----------



## HGT

Myrkur said:


> I bpught two new twillys for my Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 2987983
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987984




These are perfect match!


----------



## NikitaH

Myrkur said:


> Beautiful wallet!


Thanks ALL for your kind words!


----------



## San2222

Got lucky and my friend was able to score me a black Evelyne at Frankfurt airport!


----------



## Fabfashion

Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.


----------



## MASEML

Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.



Love it! FabF, twilly is a perfect match!


----------



## Purrsey

Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.




Pretty pretty! Congrats on this dearie match.


----------



## Purrsey

Myrkur said:


> I bpught two new twillys for my Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 2987983
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987984




Super likey!


----------



## Purrsey

Myrkur said:


> These are gorgeous!




Thank you. Need to learn from this forum how to tie a Hermes scarf when I receive them


----------



## Purrsey

OnlyloveH said:


> Just landed with this B30 Turquoise with PHW ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987748




Loving this. So pretty.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.



Fabfashion - love your twilly, looks great with your new K!


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.



This looks great Fab! Perfect for Spring and Summer!


----------



## dhfwu

Myrkur said:


> I bpught two new twillys for my Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 2987983
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987984


Oooh, the twilly on the handle complements your Kelly beautifully!  I love those rich blues!


----------



## Fabfashion

MASEML said:


> Love it! FabF, twilly is a perfect match!





Purrsey said:


> Pretty pretty! Congrats on this dearie match.





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Fabfashion - love your twilly, looks great with your new K!





MrsOwen3 said:


> This looks great Fab! Perfect for Spring and Summer!



Thanks very much, MASEML, Purrsey, SmoothCoatGirl and MrsOwen3!


----------



## Fabfashion

NikitaH said:


> Loving my Rouge Vif Birdy Bearn Wallet so much! Just got her recently. I'm on could 9


Love this!


----------



## Fabfashion

San2222 said:


> Got lucky and my friend was able to score me a black Evelyne at Frankfurt airport!



Very lucky indeed. Enjoy!


----------



## Ccc1

Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.


Perfect combo. It's so pretty


----------



## ceci

Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.




Good pick! My boutique only had the blue CW & happy you find a match so soon!!


----------



## Mochiyii

The newest addition to my humble collection... So new it. has not arrived yet... Waiting waiting anxiously


----------



## Hermes Only

Spring H Buys... Flamingo Party GM cw14 Bougainvillea/Mauve/Vert, H Clic-Clac in Saumon  Pink with Rose Gold HW and my VERY FIRST EVER CDC in Craie with Rose  Gold HW..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Only said:


> Spring H Buys... Flamingo Party GM cw14 Bougainvillea/Mauve/Vert, H Clic-Clac in Saumon  Pink with Rose Gold HW and my VERY FIRST EVER CDC in Craie with Rose  Gold HW..



*Hermes Only*, GORGEOUS collage of your new H loot. Love every piece and happy to be your little sister with your craie CDC RGHW.


----------



## vivelebag

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2988568
> View attachment 2988569
> View attachment 2988570
> 
> The newest addition to my humble collection... So new it. has not arrived yet... Waiting waiting anxiously




Omg! I'm in love with this!


----------



## Fabfashion

Ccc1 said:


> Perfect combo. It's so pretty


 
Thank you so much, Ccc1!



ceci said:


> Good pick! My boutique only had the blue CW & happy you find a match so soon!!


 
Many thanks, ceci! I was lucky yesterday as there was a huge selection of twillies. Quite unusual actually. Lucky me!.


----------



## Fabfashion

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2988568
> View attachment 2988569
> View attachment 2988570
> 
> The newest addition to my humble collection... So new it. has not arrived yet... Waiting waiting anxiously


 
Very pretty color, Mochiyii. Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

Hermes Only said:


> Spring H Buys... Flamingo Party GM cw14 Bougainvillea/Mauve/Vert, H Clic-Clac in Saumon  Pink with Rose Gold HW and my VERY FIRST EVER CDC in Craie with Rose  Gold HW..


Love everything! Perfect for spring. Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## Rami00

Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.


 
ooooo I love it. What size is your Kelly?


----------



## klynneann

NikitaH said:


> Loving my Rouge Vif Birdy Bearn Wallet so much! Just got her recently. I'm on could 9



sigh


----------



## klynneann

Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.



Love this!  The rose de compas twilly is my favorite...


----------



## baileylab

OnlyloveH said:


> Just landed with this B30 Turquoise with PHW ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987748



Wow! What twillies are they? they would go great with my cobalt! thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.



Almost missed your beautiful pic, *FabF*. Love this design in a twilly and it is the perfect CW for your K. Gorgeous, congrats!!!


----------



## MrH

Got the Hermes travel case today for my holiday next week to Mykonos [emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## RyukkuX

MrH said:


> Got the Hermes travel case today for my holiday next week to Mykonos [emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989241


how big is the travel case?


----------



## BalLVLover

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2988568
> View attachment 2988569
> View attachment 2988570
> 
> The newest addition to my humble collection... So new it. has not arrived yet... Waiting waiting anxiously




Such a pretty pink, congrats!



Hermes Only said:


> Spring H Buys... Flamingo Party GM cw14 Bougainvillea/Mauve/Vert, H Clic-Clac in Saumon  Pink with Rose Gold HW and my VERY FIRST EVER CDC in Craie with Rose  Gold HW..




Great picks...the GM is beautiful. We are twins on the clic clac and congrats on your first CDC....I'm sure it won't be the last [emoji6] I've been looking for this CDC everywhere but no luck yet. 



Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.




That Kelly is gorgeous, and the twilly is just perfect!



Myrkur said:


> I bpught two new twillys for my Kelly!
> 
> View attachment 2987983
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987984




Such a great match!



San2222 said:


> Got lucky and my friend was able to score me a black Evelyne at Frankfurt airport!




I just picked one up two weeks ago...it's gorgeous in black! Congrats.


----------



## scholastican

Hermes Only said:


> Spring H Buys... Flamingo Party GM cw14 Bougainvillea/Mauve/Vert, H Clic-Clac in Saumon  Pink with Rose Gold HW and my VERY FIRST EVER CDC in Craie with Rose  Gold HW..


You and *Vigee* are killing me with your craie rghw CDC...it is stunning!


----------



## MSO13

Hermes Only said:


> Spring H Buys... Flamingo Party GM cw14 Bougainvillea/Mauve/Vert, H Clic-Clac in Saumon  Pink with Rose Gold HW and my VERY FIRST EVER CDC in Craie with Rose  Gold HW..



Twins on the CDC with you as of today!!! Congratulations, I'm sure it will look fabulous on you!


----------



## MrH

RyukkuX said:


> how big is the travel case?




Size 8"X11" [emoji4]


----------



## Desma

Bought this last month but had to exchange for a smaller size.....the Kid.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2987493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went back to Hermes to exchange to this pair of twillys for my birkin.



OMG!!! I just love this twilly!!!! Please show them tied on your bag if u get a chance!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Miss Al said:


> I went over to my local H store today to pick up some Bleus D'Ailleurs china.
> 
> As my birthday is in a few days time, I hoped to get something special. SM kept this for me... I'm not exactly into browns but this made my heart skip a beat... so I grabbed this. Thank you SA and SM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thereafter I went look at the rtw as I had very much wanted a blouse. The previous designs were loose and baggy, not my type. Was happy to spot this blue blouse. My first H rtw. So happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



You look amazing in all of your H goodies!!! Love the gator too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981346
> 
> Painting the town Orange!
> This is a K stamp and it has impeccable condition with all the seals (even the feet) all intact. Pre owner didn't use much and there's hardly any signs of use. Everything is clean. And now I know how a Birkin smells like! Faint after these these years but still there. I am in love. But I need to get twillys before I will even take her out.



Amazing!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mininana said:


> View attachment 2982293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rouge piment GP



*Fab indeed *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Been naughty. SA showed me this and it was "I'll take it!" Have such a weakness for purple. Anemone Swift Plume 21
> View attachment 2982777



*OMG! Anemone...AND.... swift! Love!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest purchase was two Carmen at my local store.
> 
> View attachment 2983120
> View attachment 2983121
> 
> 
> Rose Shocking and Blue Aztec.
> 
> View attachment 2983125
> 
> View attachment 2983126
> View attachment 2983127
> View attachment 2983128



Oh wow!!! RS and BA!!! This is such a stunning combo!!! Hoping to show off something in this color combo sooooooon


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AZPurseGirl said:


> Here is my new B35 in Noir Togo purchased at the Washington, DC store grand opening last week (took pic in DD's room, excuse all the background accessories).  As FabFashion mentioned, the cocktail and dinner parties were out of this world!!!  The grand opening was amazing too - one after another orange box with a B or K inside kept being brought out from the back -  it was like Christmas morning for Hermes lovers!  So much fun



Sheer perfection!!! Congrats on the score!!!


----------



## OnlyloveH

baileylab said:


> Wow! What twillies are they? they would go great with my cobalt! thanks!




Hi this is the twilly.


----------



## rwy_ma

Bought this twilly today


----------



## Purrsey

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG!!! I just love this twilly!!!! Please show them tied on your bag if u get a chance!




Glad you like it too. I did post the end result in the other thread. I'll do one here too...


----------



## Purrsey

Israeli_Flava said:


> Amazing!



Thanks. Kissy



OnlyloveH said:


> Hi this is the twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989616



I bought these two but returned as they don't go so well with Orange (in my opinion). But these are really really pretty to match with other colours!



rwy_ma said:


> Bought this twilly today
> View attachment 2989644



Woohoo nice!


----------



## cuselover

Purrsey said:


> Glad you like it too. I did post the end result in the other thread. I'll do one here too...
> View attachment 2989675



Love it. I need a twilly for my cacao b. Any recom?


----------



## Purrsey

cuselover said:


> Love it. I need a twilly for my cacao b. Any recom?




Thank you. 

After my last "mistake" of getting wrong twillys, I start to do this. Hee at least some visuals that I can refer and shortlist. 

Cacao is such an elegant color! I feel some kind of raspberry and blue will make the chocolate pops.


----------



## cuselover

Purrsey said:


> Thank you.
> 
> After my last "mistake" of getting wrong twillys, I start to do this. Hee at least some visuals that I can refer and shortlist.
> 
> Cacao is such an elegant color! I feel some kind of raspberry and blue will make the chocolate pops.
> View attachment 2989684
> 
> View attachment 2989681
> View attachment 2989682
> View attachment 2989683



Omg thanks thats an amazing suggestion! !!!


----------



## Purrsey

cuselover said:


> Omg thanks thats an amazing suggestion! !!!




Do show what you got in the end!


----------



## Fabfashion

Rami00 said:


> ooooo I love it. What size is your Kelly?



Thanks so much, Rami! It's a 32.



klynneann said:


> Love this!  The rose de compas twilly is my favorite...



Many thanks, klynneann! I'm loving this. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Almost missed your beautiful pic, *FabF*. Love this design in a twilly and it is the perfect CW for your K. Gorgeous, congrats!!!



Many thanks, Vigee! Miss Rose is now ready for an outing. 



BalLVLover said:


> That Kelly is gorgeous, and the twilly is just perfect!



Thanks, BalLVLover! You're so sweet.


----------



## Fabfashion

AZPurseGirl said:


> Here is my new B35 in Noir Togo purchased at the Washington, DC store grand opening last week (took pic in DD's room, excuse all the background accessories).  As FabFashion mentioned, the cocktail and dinner parties were out of this world!!!  The grand opening was amazing too - one after another orange box with a B or K inside kept being brought out from the back -  it was like Christmas morning for Hermes lovers!  So much fun



Congrats again on your gorgeous B, AZPurseGirl! Love the black with GHW and the twillies are a great match. It was an out of this world experience both at the parties and the store with all the B/Ks. Thanks so much for inviting me and for your friendship.


----------



## Miss Al

Israeli_Flava said:


> You look amazing in all of your H goodies!!! Love the gator too!


 
Thank for the compliments, *IF*!


----------



## Hermes Only

MrsOwen3 said:


> Twins on the CDC with you as of today!!! Congratulations, I'm sure it will look fabulous on you!


 Thank You MrsOWen.. I'm looking forward to sport my CDC soon. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Hermes Only*, GORGEOUS collage of your new H loot. Love every piece and happy to be your little sister with your craie CDC RGHW.


 Yes!! So Happy we're twins on our Craie CDC.. Thanks for the compliments



Fabfashion said:


> Love everything! Perfect for spring. Congrats & enjoy!


 Thank You


----------



## Hermes Only

scholastican said:


> You and *Vigee* are killing me with your craie rghw CDC...it is stunning!


 Thank You.. So Glad I manage to get one of the Craie..You need One!! 



BalLVLover said:


> Great picks...the GM is beautiful. We are twins on the clic clac and congrats on your first CDC....I'm sure it won't be the last [emoji6] I've been looking for this CDC everywhere but no luck yet.


Thank You, BalLVlover.. I hope you find your Craie CDC soon and I'm glad we're twins on the Salmon Pink Clic-H.. Hugs


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purrsey said:


> Glad you like it too. I did post the end result in the other thread. I'll do one here too...
> View attachment 2989675



You picked a perfect pair!!! I must stay away form this thread!!!! I am trying to be good but you are making me weak!


----------



## dooneybaby

AZPurseGirl said:


> Here is my new B35 in Noir Togo purchased at the Washington, DC store grand opening last week (took pic in DD's room, excuse all the background accessories).  As FabFashion mentioned, the cocktail and dinner parties were out of this world!!!  *The grand opening was amazing too - one after another orange box with a B or K inside kept being brought out from the back -  it was like Christmas morning for Hermes lovers!  *So much fun


I know. I was at the grand opening and I had never seen so many Bs and Ks come from the back room in my life!


----------



## Purrsey

Israeli_Flava said:


> You picked a perfect pair!!! I must stay away form this thread!!!! I am trying to be good but you are making me weak!




Lol you're so funny!


----------



## baileylab

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi this is the twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989616



Thanks very much, OnlyLoveH!


----------



## exelero

Ties! I've been lusting about hermes ties for a long time!


----------



## speedyraven

Coming out of the darkness of night shifts & visited H paradise. Brought back some goodies for myself & DH. 
Back to work again so I can buy more H hehehe..


----------



## atomic110

Quick reveal of my recent "H"uniting 
Thanks for letting me sharing


----------



## rwy_ma

Thanks Purrsey [emoji4]


----------



## Purrsey

atomic110 said:


> Quick reveal of my recent "H"uniting
> 
> Thanks for letting me sharing




Major drool. Nice!


----------



## CocoSoCo

My new (to me) indigo box birkin with rouge H chevre interior. Love her!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CocoSoCo said:


> My new (to me) indigo box birkin with rouge H chevre interior. Love her!!!



*CocoSoCo*, love your new bi-colored B, a gorgeous H bag!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

CocoSoCo said:


> My new (to me) indigo box birkin with rouge H chevre interior. Love her!!!



What a cool Birkin!


----------



## bostonbirkin

atomic110 said:


> Quick reveal of my recent "H"uniting
> Thanks for letting me sharing


Beautiful. I haven't seen a constance IRL for so long. Love it!


----------



## bostonbirkin

catsinthebag said:


> What a cool Birkin!


Agree!


----------



## bostonbirkin

Desma said:


> Bought this last month but had to exchange for a smaller size.....the Kid.
> View attachment 2989565


Fun Piece. I haven't seen these bracelets so cute!


----------



## Birdonce

CocoSoCo said:


> My new (to me) indigo box birkin with rouge H chevre interior. Love her!!!



GREAT combo. Very preppy.


----------



## atomic110

Purrsey said:


> Major drool. Nice!



Thanks!







bostonbirkin said:


> Beautiful. I haven't seen a constance IRL for so long. Love it!



Oh yeah, that's why i grab it the minute i saw it... Constance is so hard to come by


----------



## HGT

CocoSoCo said:


> My new (to me) indigo box birkin with rouge H chevre interior. Love her!!!




Beautiful!!! We are Twilly twins!


----------



## missjenn

Did a quick buy at the Taiwan airport Hermes. Love its compactness. My clutches will like this new purchase


----------



## vivelebag

CocoSoCo said:


> My new (to me) indigo box birkin with rouge H chevre interior. Love her!!!




So elegant!


----------



## vivelebag

missjenn said:


> Did a quick buy at the Taiwan airport Hermes. Love its compactness. My clutches will like this new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990805
> View attachment 2990808
> View attachment 2990809




Lovely! What is this color?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

missjenn said:


> Did a quick buy at the Taiwan airport Hermes. Love its compactness. My clutches will like this new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990805
> View attachment 2990808
> View attachment 2990809



Gorgeous, *missjenn*. Congrats!!


----------



## missjenn

vivelebag said:


> Lovely! What is this color?




Rose confetti in Epsom. Really wasn't sure about this light color but it sure is super cute!


----------



## missjenn

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, *missjenn*. Congrats!!




Thanks!![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bagshopr

I just purchased an etoupe Massai from a reseller. She's not here yet but here's her photo. Can't wait for my little bundle of joy to arrive!


----------



## Purrsey

I haven't exactly own her as yet but picking her up tomorrow. Is it normal to be feeling excited? Been wanting a Lindy way before I got my B recently.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CocoSoCo said:


> My new (to me) indigo box birkin with rouge H chevre interior. Love her!!!



Wow! What a find! Congrats!


----------



## HPassion

atomic110 said:


> Quick reveal of my recent "H"uniting
> Thanks for letting me sharing



So nice! Is the Constance feu or classic orange?


----------



## Purrsey

Oh can I ask for opinion? I suck at picking up twillys (my first pair I picked up was a failure recently for my first H bag lol). I really love the Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus ones which feature pretty fans and flowers and butterflies. I shortlisted these few. Which would go well? Thanks for your kind input!


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2990963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't exactly own her as yet but picking her up tomorrow. Is it normal to be feeling excited? Been wanting a Lindy way before I got my B recently.




How exciting! I'm still waiting to find my first perfect Lindy 30! Congratulations!


----------



## chica727

Purrsey said:


> Oh can I ask for opinion? I suck at picking up twillys (my first pair I picked up was a failure recently for my first H bag lol). I really love the Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus ones which feature pretty fans and flowers and butterflies. I shortlisted these few. Which would go well? Thanks for your kind input!
> View attachment 2990977



Congrats on gorgeous lindy. I like the blue one on the top lefthand side. Looks very chic!


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> How exciting! I'm still waiting to find my first perfect Lindy 30! Congratulations!



I hope you do! What color interests you?



chica727 said:


> Congrats on gorgeous lindy. I like the blue one on the top lefthand side. Looks very chic!



Thank you for your kind input! I hope these are in stores though.


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Oh can I ask for opinion? I suck at picking up twillys (my first pair I picked up was a failure recently for my first H bag lol). I really love the &#8220;Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus&#8221; ones which feature pretty fans and flowers and butterflies. I shortlisted these few. Which would go well? Thanks for your kind input!
> View attachment 2990977



I vote for the blue ciel (upper right), but I'm biased b/c I have this one and I, too, use it on a red bag lol.  Although, taking another look, if your bags skews more pink than red, the one in the bottom right corner would work nicely.


----------



## klynneann

speedyraven said:


> Coming out of the darkness of night shifts & visited H paradise. Brought back some goodies for myself & DH.
> Back to work again so I can buy more H hehehe..
> 
> View attachment 2989983



Lovely items, congrats!  Do you know what the name is of the navy blue scarf?  It looks beautiful!


----------



## Purrsey

klynneann said:


> I vote for the blue ciel (upper right), but I'm biased b/c I have this one and I, too, use it on a red bag lol.  Although, taking another look, if your bags skews more pink than red, the one in the bottom right corner would work nicely.




I totally love it you're biased because as of now, that top right is my top fav! Thank you for sharing that. Do you happen to have a pic to show me how it looks on your Red? TIA. This bag has more orangey/brick in its undertone.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Purrsey said:


> Oh can I ask for opinion? I suck at picking up twillys (my first pair I picked up was a failure recently for my first H bag lol). I really love the Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus ones which feature pretty fans and flowers and butterflies. I shortlisted these few. Which would go well? Thanks for your kind input!
> View attachment 2990977




Purrsey, love the two pairs of twillys on the right-hand side. They will coordinate perfectly IMO.


----------



## frenchyfind

My SA IS SIMPLY THE BEST!! Happy to pick up my malachite B30 PHW, HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY INDEED!![emoji1][emoji1][emoji4]


----------



## Millicat

My latest purchase is a vintage Bolide from an auction house several weeks ago, it's from the mid nineties and is a dark brown box and i'm impatiently waiting for its arrival - why do those places take such a long time processing purchases ? 
Pics when it arrives


----------



## Purrsey

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Purrsey, love the two pairs of twillys on the right-hand side. They will coordinate perfectly IMO.




Thank you! To be honest all are so pretty. Ha!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

frenchyfind said:


> My SA IS SIMPLY THE BEST!! Happy to pick up my malachite B30 PHW, HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY INDEED!![emoji1][emoji1][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991136




Gorgeous! Enjoy it


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> I totally love it you're biased because as of now, that top right is my top fav! Thank you for sharing that. Do you happen to have a pic to show me how it looks on your Red? TIA. This bag has more orangey/brick in its undertone.



Here you are.  I think my bag is a little more on the orange side too.  It's not an H bag, and I usually wear the twilly in the bow you see, but I wrapped it around the handles so you can get an idea...  (I'm sorry the pics are not the best, I was trying to be quick about it!)


----------



## MSO13

bagshopr said:


> I just purchased an etoupe Massai from a reseller. She's not here yet but here's her photo. Can't wait for my little bundle of joy to arrive!



Awesome, I have a Massai GM in black and I LOVE it! So under the radar and gets so many compliments. You will love it!


----------



## CocoSoCo

Purrsey said:


> Oh can I ask for opinion? I suck at picking up twillys (my first pair I picked up was a failure recently for my first H bag lol). I really love the Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus ones which feature pretty fans and flowers and butterflies. I shortlisted these few. Which would go well? Thanks for your kind input!
> View attachment 2990977


Love the ciel and the orange. All would be great, though.


----------



## CocoSoCo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *CocoSoCo*, love your new bi-colored B, a gorgeous H bag!!!



Can't multi quote but thanks everybody!!!


----------



## frenchyfind

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> Gorgeous! Enjoy it




Thank you LaPetiteDanoise[emoji4]


----------



## Chloesam

vigeelebrun said:


> purrsey, love the two pairs of twillys on the right-hand side. They will coordinate perfectly imo.




+1!!!


----------



## Chloesam

Not my last purchase but my latest gift! Happy Mother's Day!  3 of my favorite things: peonies, See's Chocolate and of course all things H!!!!  Who knew See's candy bars matched Hermes so well!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Rose Gold CDC ring and "The Hermes Scarf" by Nadine Coleno coffee table book. I think I will flip through the pages of this book many times.


----------



## jp_536

frenchyfind said:


> My SA IS SIMPLY THE BEST!! Happy to pick up my malachite B30 PHW, HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY INDEED!![emoji1][emoji1][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991136




Woohoo!!! Congrats!! My SA has a malachite b35 PHW waiting for me to see as well. Happy Mother's Day to you for sure!! . Is yours Clemence or Togo?


----------



## Purrsey

klynneann said:


> Here you are.  I think my bag is a little more on the orange side too.  It's not an H bag, and I usually wear the twilly in the bow you see, but I wrapped it around the handles so you can get an idea...  (I'm sorry the pics are not the best, I was trying to be quick about it!)




I'm so convinced! Thanks for showing me these. So beautiful together.


----------



## Purrsey

CocoSoCo said:


> Love the ciel and the orange. All would be great, though.




Thank you dear for your vote  Ciel seems very pretty so far.


----------



## frenchyfind

jp_536 said:


> Woohoo!!! Congrats!! My SA has a malachite b35 PHW waiting for me to see as well. Happy Mother's Day to you for sure!! . Is yours Clemence or Togo?




Hello jp_536, it's Clemence and I cannot complain!! It's lightweight[emoji6]


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> I hope you do! What color interests you?
> 
> Thanks! I'd love either black or blue (Bleu sapphire would be perfection!) with PHW. Unfortunately there isn't a H boutique in the city I live in so I have to keep checking online / hoping for good luck when I go on holiday! Enjoy your lovely new bag when she arrives


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> I'm so convinced! Thanks for showing me these. So beautiful together.



You're welcome, and thank you.


----------



## Ladybaga

Millicat said:


> My latest purchase is a vintage Bolide from an auction house several weeks ago, it's from the mid nineties and is a dark brown box and i'm impatiently waiting for its arrival - why do those places take such a long time processing purchases ?
> Pics when it arrives



YAY Millicat! This is so exciting! I am eager to see your pics.  It's so nice to have a surprise waiting for you.  I know how hard it is to be patient, but your bag will be here in no time.  Early congrats to you!


----------



## Ladybaga

Fabfashion said:


> Picked up a rose compass twilly for miss rose Jaipur.



This is truly a magnificent BEAUTY!  Enjoy her!!!  (Your twilly is lovely, too.  I wonder if I could be your twilly twin for my RC kelly.  Do you think it would look good on it?)


----------



## Purrsey

Millicat said:


> My latest purchase is a vintage Bolide from an auction house several weeks ago, it's from the mid nineties and is a dark brown box and i'm impatiently waiting for its arrival - why do those places take such a long time processing purchases ?
> 
> Pics when it arrives




Oh I'm very new to Hermes and I only knew what is Birkin and Kelly when I started off  a Slowly I found out the rest.... Bolide is so classy. And I love the dark brown and box combi! Looking forward to you having her in your arms.


----------



## Fabfashion

frenchyfind said:


> My SA IS SIMPLY THE BEST!! Happy to pick up my malachite B30 PHW, HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY INDEED!![emoji1][emoji1][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991136


Congrats! Gorgeous color!


----------



## Fabfashion

Chloesam said:


> Not my last purchase but my latest gift! Happy Mother's Day!  3 of my favorite things: peonies, See's Chocolate and of course all things H!!!!  Who knew See's candy bars matched Hermes so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991434
> View attachment 2991435
> 
> 
> Rose Gold CDC ring and "The Hermes Scarf" by Nadine Coleno coffee table book. I think I will flip through the pages of this book many times.


Lovely ring and all the prezzies too. Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Fabfashion

klynneann said:


> Here you are.  I think my bag is a little more on the orange side too.  It's not an H bag, and I usually wear the twilly in the bow you see, but I wrapped it around the handles so you can get an idea...  (I'm sorry the pics are not the best, I was trying to be quick about it!)


Love the colors on your twilly! Very pretty.


----------



## Fabfashion

CocoSoCo said:


> My new (to me) indigo box birkin with rouge H chevre interior. Love her!!!


She's absolutely stunning and in box too! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

Ladybaga said:


> This is truly a magnificent BEAUTY!  Enjoy her!!!  (Your twilly is lovely, too.  I wonder if I could be your twilly twin for my RC kelly.  Do you think it would look good on it?)


Thanks so much, Ladybaga! I'm loving this RJ and she looks prettier with this twilly. Here's a pic with my RC K taken in the evening for your reference. I think it'll go nicely with RC. Come be my twilly twin.


----------



## atomic110

missjenn said:


> Did a quick buy at the Taiwan airport Hermes. Love its compactness. My clutches will like this new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990805
> View attachment 2990808
> View attachment 2990809




this is nice, love it so compact. What's e name of this model?






Chloesam said:


> Not my last purchase but my latest gift! Happy Mother's Day!  3 of my favorite things: peonies, See's Chocolate and of course all things H!!!!  Who knew See's candy bars matched Hermes so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991434
> View attachment 2991435
> 
> 
> Rose Gold CDC ring and "The Hermes Scarf" by Nadine Coleno coffee table book. I think I will flip through the pages of this book many times.




happy mother's day!






HPassion said:


> So nice! Is the Constance feu or classic orange?



Classic orange  usually im not such colorful person, but this classic orange in mini size is just nice, not too loud


----------



## Ladybaga

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks so much, Ladybaga! I'm loving this RJ and she looks prettier with this twilly. Here's a pic with my RC K taken in the evening for your reference. I think it'll go nicely with RC. Come be my twilly twin.



Fabfashion,  thanks for the pic!  Rose compass looks so beautiful on your RC Kelly!!! I'll be on the lookout for the twilly. Hope to be your twin!! Hugs to you!!! ( That was so nice of you to send me this pic so quickly! Your Kellys are gorgeous!)


----------



## Fabfashion

Ladybaga said:


> Fabfashion,  thanks for the pic!  Rose compass looks so beautiful on your RC Kelly!!! I'll be on the lookout for the twilly. Hope to be your twin!! Hugs to you!!! ( That was so nice of you to send me this pic so quickly! Your Kellys are gorgeous!)



You're most welcome! Good luck twilly shopping! Hope we'll be twilly twins soon.


----------



## Mochiyii

My first ever...scarf from Hermes. Dans un jardin anglais
Surprised to see notice that color on each side is different.


----------



## Millicat

klynneann said:


> Here you are.  I think my bag is a little more on the orange side too.  It's not an H bag, and I usually wear the twilly in the bow you see, but I wrapped it around the handles so you can get an idea...  (I'm sorry the pics are not the best, I was trying to be quick about it!)



That's a Celine, isn't it ?  Lovely bags.  Your Twilly looks so pretty on her


----------



## Millicat

Ladybaga said:


> YAY Millicat! This is so exciting! I am eager to see your pics.  It's so nice to have a surprise waiting for you.  I know how hard it is to be patient, but your bag will be here in no time.  Early congrats to you!



Hi Ladybaga  
I am sooo looking forward to getting her  
I posted a question in the Clubhouse about the details on the vintage ones, would _you_ have any ideas about when the style changed its design re: locks, pockets, etc ?


----------



## Millicat

Purrsey said:


> Oh I'm very new to Hermes and I only knew what is Birkin and Kelly when I started off  a Slowly I found out the rest.... Bolide is so classy. And I love the dark brown and box combi! Looking forward to you having her in your arms.



Oh Purrsey, there is sooooo much more to their bags than those 2, waaay more 
It's nice (and rare  ) to hear when someone looks at the other styles and has an interest in the bags in general and not just the recognisable ones


----------



## trishaluvslv

klynneann said:


> I vote for the blue ciel (upper right), but I'm biased b/c I have this one and I, too, use it on a red bag lol.  Although, taking another look, if your bags skews more pink than red, the one in the bottom right corner would work nicely.



I agree..the ciel...how exciting...Enjoy your pickup tomorrow.  She's almost yours dear


----------



## Purrsey

She is mine now. Omg. Will take her home and take more pics!


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> She is mine now. Omg. Will take her home and take more pics!
> View attachment 2991702




Congrats! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## missjenn

atomic110 said:


> this is nice, love it so compact. What's e name of this model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy mother's day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic orange  usually im not such colorful person, but this classic orange in mini size is just nice, not too loud




@atomic110 its bearn mini. Love that it has a button'ed compartment and not zippered


----------



## Purrsey

It is double happiness today as my Hermes scarf arrived from eBay!! Much much earlier than expected. Oh I love this eBay seller and it is my first time on eBay shopping and I'm loving it!

These two scarfs are so perfect and gorgeous. Now I just need to learn how to wear them properly  thanks for viewing!


----------



## Purrsey

And of course the other happiness is this.  It was love at first sight. Er this is my best mod shot because I'm trying to catch the natural light coming from the window.


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> And of course the other happiness is this.  It was love at first sight. Er this is my best mod shot because I'm trying to catch the natural light coming from the window.
> View attachment 2991728
> View attachment 2991732




Stunning! I can't wait to get a lindy!


----------



## Fabfashion

speedyraven said:


> Coming out of the darkness of night shifts & visited H paradise. Brought back some goodies for myself & DH.
> Back to work again so I can buy more H hehehe..
> 
> View attachment 2989983



Love all your goodies, speedyraven! What's the name of the dark blue scarf?


----------



## Mochiyii

Fabfashion said:


> Very pretty color, Mochiyii. Congrats!




Awww... Thank you. Got it from a Reseller. I totally over Paid by like 30% but was told by my SA. Worth it.. Cuz it is so hard to find.


----------



## Fabfashion

missjenn said:


> Did a quick buy at the Taiwan airport Hermes. Love its compactness. My clutches will like this new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990805
> View attachment 2990808
> View attachment 2990809


Very pretty color! Is this a mini-bearn?


----------



## Fabfashion

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2991662
> View attachment 2991663
> View attachment 2991664
> View attachment 2991666
> View attachment 2991667
> View attachment 2991668
> 
> My first ever...scarf from Hermes. Dans un jardin anglais
> Surprised to see notice that color on each side is different.


Beautiful scarf! I'm really liking this design but haven't been able to find a cw that works for me yet. Enjoy!


----------



## Fabfashion

Purrsey said:


> And of course the other happiness is this.  It was love at first sight. Er this is my best mod shot because I'm trying to catch the natural light coming from the window.
> View attachment 2991728
> View attachment 2991732



Gorgeous Lindy!  Is that a rouge pivoine? I find Lindy to be the most versatile of all my H bags. You'll get so much use out of her and many compliments. Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Stunning! I can't wait to get a lindy!




Thanks. I hope you do too soon!

I really haven't touched a Lindy before, before this lol. Always seen few others carrying it only. Today for the first time I feel her and check her out and she totally blows me away. To be honest, I'm more mesmerized by her than by a Birkin. There is just something about Lindy really.


----------



## Purrsey

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous Lindy!  Is that a rouge pivoine? I find Lindy to be the most versatile of all my H bags. You'll get so much use out of her and many compliments. Congrats & enjoy!




Thanks for sharing my joy! She is a true beauty. I'm so tempted to get a 2nd Lindy in future!

She is a Sanguine.


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. I hope you do too soon!
> 
> I really haven't touched a Lindy before, before this lol. Always seen few others carrying it only. Today for the first time I feel her and check her out and she totally blows me away. To be honest, I'm more mesmerized by her than by a Birkin. There is just something about Lindy really.




I'm so glad to hear you're enjoying her so much! Makes me even more determined to get mine  you're right that there is something so special about the lindy. Congratulations again


----------



## Hed Kandi

Purrsey said:


> And of course the other happiness is this.  It was love at first sight. Er this is my best mod shot because I'm trying to catch the natural light coming from the window.
> View attachment 2991728
> View attachment 2991732



Congrats! Great colour.


----------



## Hed Kandi

frenchyfind said:


> My SA IS SIMPLY THE BEST!! Happy to pick up my malachite B30 PHW, HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY INDEED!![emoji1][emoji1][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991136



Nice score!!! Congrats!


----------



## frenchyfind

Hed Kandi said:


> Nice score!!! Congrats!




Thank you Hed Kandi[emoji4]


----------



## buffalogal

My first Evelyne! So squishy ...


----------



## Ladybaga

Millicat said:


> Hi Ladybaga
> I am sooo looking forward to getting her
> I posted a question in the Clubhouse about the details on the vintage ones, would _you_ have any ideas about when the style changed its design re: locks, pockets, etc ?



hi Millicat!
Unfortunately, I am not well-schooled in Bolide knowledge.  I DO know that it is an attractive style and the most classic of all Hermes bags. (First to have a zipper, I believe.) 
Hope you find answers to your questions! Waiting patiently, along with you, for your reveal.


----------



## perfumegirl01

Hermes Only said:


> Spring H Buys... Flamingo Party GM cw14 Bougainvillea/Mauve/Vert, H Clic-Clac in Saumon  Pink with Rose Gold HW and my VERY FIRST EVER CDC in Craie with Rose  Gold HW..




We are twins on this shawl and a few others from this season I think.  This is a beautiful cw.  Hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## klynneann

Millicat said:


> That's a Celine, isn't it ?  Lovely bags.  Your Twilly looks so pretty on her



Thank you,Millicat!  Actually, it's Ferragamo!  It's called the Sookie.  This one is the smaller size and comes with a longer strap; I also have the larger size (no strap) and love them both.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Millicat said:


> My latest purchase is a vintage Bolide from an auction house several weeks ago, it's from the mid nineties and is a dark brown box and i'm impatiently waiting for its arrival - why do those places take such a long time processing purchases ?
> Pics when it arrives


I have a brown box Bolide...so lovely - congrats!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chloesam said:


> Not my last purchase but my latest gift! Happy Mother's Day!  3 of my favorite things: peonies, See's Chocolate and of course all things H!!!!  Who knew See's candy bars matched Hermes so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991434
> View attachment 2991435
> 
> 
> Rose Gold CDC ring and "The Hermes Scarf" by Nadine Coleno coffee table book. I think I will flip through the pages of this book many times.


Beautiful!!! I have this ring and wear it nearly every day...so many compliments. Although right now I might trade it for the chocolate :devil:  - evening cravings! You will love this ring.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Chloesam said:


> Not my last purchase but my latest gift! Happy Mother's Day!  3 of my favorite things: peonies, See's Chocolate and of course all things H!!!!  Who knew See's candy bars matched Hermes so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991434
> View attachment 2991435
> 
> 
> Rose Gold CDC ring and "The Hermes Scarf" by Nadine Coleno coffee table book. I think I will flip through the pages of this book many times.





QuelleFromage said:


> Beautiful!!! I have this ring and wear it nearly every day...so many compliments. Although right now I might trade it for the chocolate :devil:  - evening cravings! You will love this ring.



Oooh me three! I'm actually wearing mine right now and am admiring it as I type  I love that the little ring can move and flip around, plus H rose gold has the perfect amount of 'pink' in it IMO. It's perfect. I hope you had a lovely Mother's Day - and enjoy your beautiful gift!


----------



## QuelleFromage

MsHermesAU said:


> Oooh me three! I'm actually wearing mine right now and am admiring it as I type  I love that the little ring can move and flip around, plus H rose gold has the perfect amount of 'pink' in it IMO. It's perfect. I hope you had a lovely Mother's Day - and enjoy your beautiful gift!


I'm wearing mine too! H rose gold is so lovely...less pink I think than most, genuinely a warm gold. I never wore gold of any kind previous to this rose gold and now I am hooked!


----------



## Millicat

klynneann said:


> Thank you,Millicat!  Actually, it's Ferragamo!  It's called the Sookie.  This one is the smaller size and comes with a longer strap; I also have the larger size (no strap) and love them both.



Ah, right !
It's gorgeous


----------



## Millicat

Ladybaga said:


> hi Millicat!
> Unfortunately, I am not well-schooled in Bolide knowledge.  I DO know that it is an attractive style and the most classic of all Hermes bags. (First to have a zipper, I believe.)
> Hope you find answers to your questions! Waiting patiently, along with you, for your reveal.





QuelleFromage said:


> I have a brown box Bolide...so lovely - congrats!!



Ladybaga, still waiting ....... 
QuelleFromage, what size is yours ? Mine is a 27, in excellent condition too, do you use yours a lot, and, would you mind posting some modelling pics in the Bolide section of the Reference forum ?


----------



## Little_S

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2991662
> View attachment 2991663
> View attachment 2991664
> View attachment 2991666
> View attachment 2991667
> View attachment 2991668
> 
> My first ever...scarf from Hermes. Dans un jardin anglais
> Surprised to see notice that color on each side is different.




We are scarf twins! I love the design and the colour is neutral and special love love love!


----------



## ckskng

i just bought a herbag in black from paris. so lucky!!


----------



## Freckles1

ckskng said:


> i just bought a herbag in black from paris. so lucky!!




Congratulations cjskng!!! Paris is the place to be sounds like!! Fantastic bag!!


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> And of course the other happiness is this.  It was love at first sight. Er this is my best mod shot because I'm trying to catch the natural light coming from the window.
> View attachment 2991728
> View attachment 2991732



Such a beautiful color - congrats!!


----------



## klynneann

Millicat said:


> Ah, right !
> It's gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## february1955

Got them both in Paris at the FSH boutique.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My latest purchase from the online store; orange Carmen and blue atoll Clic clac. The perfume is a gift for someone else 






Blue atoll bracelet on blue atoll Epsom, which is much lighter.


----------



## ceci

missjenn said:


> Did a quick buy at the Taiwan airport Hermes. Love its compactness. My clutches will like this new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990805
> View attachment 2990808
> View attachment 2990809




Congrats! Lucky you! Trying hard to get this size! Just wondering how much pockets in total?? Thanks!


----------



## qwertyz

Purrsey said:


> And of course the other happiness is this.  It was love at first sight. Er this is my best mod shot because I'm trying to catch the natural light coming from the window.
> View attachment 2991728
> View attachment 2991732


 
I'm not a big fan of pinks and reds, but I love this colour! What is the name of this colour?


----------



## Freckles1

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest purchase from the online store; orange Carmen and blue atoll Clic clac. The perfume is a gift for someone else
> 
> View attachment 2993371
> View attachment 2993372
> View attachment 2993374
> 
> 
> Blue atoll bracelet on blue atoll Epsom, which is much lighter.




The last pic is Gorgy!!! All fantastic purchases!!! Enjoy friend!!


----------



## Purrsey

qwertyz said:


> I'm not a big fan of pinks and reds, but I love this colour! What is the name of this colour?




I can feel you. I had wanted a blue paradise (I even thought maybe a green!).  It always looks so pretty in pictures but somehow I can't really carry blue well. This one is Sanguine and i think it looks ok on me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Millicat said:


> Ladybaga, still waiting .......
> QuelleFromage, what size is yours ? Mine is a 27, in excellent condition too, do you use yours a lot, and, would you mind posting some modelling pics in the Bolide section of the Reference forum ?


Hi Millicat! Mine is a 31! I've never taken a modeling pic but as soon as I get home from my current trip I will try to do so. The Bolide in 27 is so elegant.


----------



## Purrsey

got this pair for my Lindy.


----------



## Purrsey

I hope I picked right pair this time!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Purrsey said:


> And of course the other happiness is this.  It was love at first sight. Er this is my best mod shot because I'm trying to catch the natural light coming from the window.
> View attachment 2991728
> View attachment 2991732



This is really a lovely lovely bag, I'm very partial to sanguine myself and I think I like the contrast of the bag stitching, beige natural stitching as opposed to white, somehow it softens it so I'm thoroughly jealous enjoy this lovely.... You've chosen wisely and I think it's a timeless colour


----------



## Purrsey

trishaluvslv said:


> This is really a lovely lovely bag, I'm very partial to sanguine myself and I think I like the contrast of the bag stitching, beige natural stitching as opposed to white, somehow it softens it so I'm thoroughly jealous enjoy this lovely.... You've chosen wisely and I think it's a timeless colour




Thank you very much. I've had never set my eyes on a Sanguine when I first wanted a Lindy. First I wanted an Orange, but a B came first in Orange so I ran down the color list for Lindy. My boss has blue jean Lindy and I just cannot fall in love with blue despite all the beautiful blues available. But when I first saw the Sanguine in real life, I fell in love immediately. I think it's my color


----------



## Mochiyii

It's here and this is the best bow I can do on this with this twilly. Will get better matching ones once I got a chance..... So excited... My first Herbag 31 in Rose sakura


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Freckles1 said:


> The last pic is Gorgy!!! All fantastic purchases!!! Enjoy friend!!




Thank you very much!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2994008
> View attachment 2994009
> 
> It's here and this is the best bow I can do on this with this twilly. Will get better matching ones once I got a chance..... So excited... My first Herbag 31 in Rose sakura



Oh my...this is a beauty... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Purrsey

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2994008
> View attachment 2994009
> 
> It's here and this is the best bow I can do on this with this twilly. Will get better matching ones once I got a chance..... So excited... My first Herbag 31 in Rose sakura




So sweet! It looks perfect to me.


----------



## qwertyz

Purrsey said:


> I can feel you. I had wanted a blue paradise (I even thought maybe a green!).  It always looks so pretty in pictures but somehow I can't really carry blue well. This one is Sanguine and i think it looks ok on me.


 
I'm the same! Blue is my favourite colour but I often stick with black or beige for bags as I think blue doesn't look good on me.


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> I hope I picked right pair this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993985



It looks great! Congrats and enjoy in good health!


----------



## periogirl28

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2994008
> View attachment 2994009
> 
> It's here and this is the best bow I can do on this with this twilly. Will get better matching ones once I got a chance..... So excited... My first Herbag 31 in Rose sakura



Very pretty, well done!


----------



## Desma

Purrsey said:


> I hope I picked right pair this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993985


 


God Morning Purrsey! I love the color of your Lindy is that a Rose color?


----------



## Purrsey

Desma said:


> God Morning Purrsey! I love the color of your Lindy is that a Rose color?




Good day! It is a Sanguine. I think this color is very hard to capture in camera and different lightings make it look different I think. I haven't carry her out and about yet!


----------



## Rami00

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2994008
> View attachment 2994009
> 
> It's here and this is the best bow I can do on this with this twilly. Will get better matching ones once I got a chance..... So excited... My first Herbag 31 in Rose sakura



Wow!  love that twilly too. Gorgeous.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2993918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this pair for my Lindy.



Love this twilly design and CW, *Purrsey*. Congrats!!!


----------



## Mandy K

A bit of rose shocking to brighten up the work week! I hope everyone is having a lovely week so far


----------



## Purrsey

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this twilly design and CW, *Purrsey*. Congrats!!!




Thank you sweet!!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> View attachment 2994749
> 
> 
> A bit of rose shocking to brighten up the work week! I hope everyone is having a lovely week so far




Oh so pretty. Can you show the hanging on the bag? I love this!


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Oh so pretty. Can you show the hanging on the bag? I love this!




Thanks  I have my Gucci bamboo bag with me today but I have put it on the bag so you can get an idea of what it looks like on (even though it looks a bit silly with the Gucci tassels as well!)


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Thanks  I have my Gucci bamboo bag with me today but I have put it on the bag so you can get an idea of what it looks like on (even though it looks a bit silly with the Gucci tassels as well!)
> 
> View attachment 2994830




Hahah tassels overload. So cute!


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Hahah tassels overload. So cute!




Haha that's right about tassels overload! I love how even the smallest H item can bring so much joy


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mandy K said:


> Thanks  I have my Gucci bamboo bag with me today but I have put it on the bag so you can get an idea of what it looks like on (even though it looks a bit silly with the Gucci tassels as well!)
> 
> View attachment 2994830


Such a cute keyring


----------



## Mandy K

LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a cute keyring




Thank you


----------



## Mochiyii

Little_S said:


> We are scarf twins! I love the design and the colour is neutral and special love love love!




Yeah... Love love love it. Just don't know what I can do with it. I have no Fashion sense when it comes to matching stuff like a scarf according to my hubby lol


----------



## Mochiyii

Rami00 said:


> Wow!  love that twilly too. Gorgeous.




I stole the twilly from my Celine nano lol... Will have to do till I find something better


----------



## dooneybaby

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2994008
> View attachment 2994009
> 
> It's here and this is the best bow I can do on this with this twilly. Will get better matching ones once I got a chance..... So excited... My first Herbag 31 in Rose sakura


How pretty!
Rose is becoming my latest color obsession.


----------



## Hughes3n

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest purchase from the online store; orange Carmen and blue atoll Clic clac. The perfume is a gift for someone else
> 
> View attachment 2993371
> View attachment 2993372
> View attachment 2993374
> 
> 
> Blue atoll bracelet on blue atoll Epsom, which is much lighter.


Gorgeous purchases!


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> I hope I picked right pair this time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993985


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## mimi 123

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2993918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this pair for my Lindy.


Perfect for your bag! What is the design name?


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you dearie. 



mimi 123 said:


> Perfect for your bag! What is the design name?




Thanks. And I have no idea for this one. Haha. In fact i am curious to know too. 

Anyone knows and can help me?


----------



## jp_536

frenchyfind said:


> Hello jp_536, it's Clemence and I cannot complain!! It's lightweight[emoji6]




I now have your big sis!! . Malachite b35 phe in clemence came home with me the other day too!! I love her. Can't stop thinking about the softness of the hand. Very different than my Togo in gold. Woohoo!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jp_536 said:


> I now have your big sis!! . Malachite b35 phe in clemence came home with me the other day too!! I love her. Can't stop thinking about the softness of the hand. Very different than my Togo in gold. Woohoo!!



Pics, *jp*, post pics please!!! Major congrats as malachite is a wonderful H color.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Hughes3n said:


> Gorgeous purchases!




Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Mandy K said:


> View attachment 2994749
> 
> 
> A bit of rose shocking to brighten up the work week! I hope everyone is having a lovely week so far





Mandy K said:


> Thanks  I have my Gucci bamboo bag with me today but I have put it on the bag so you can get an idea of what it looks like on (even though it looks a bit silly with the Gucci tassels as well!)
> 
> View attachment 2994830



Lovely Carmen* Mandy K* ! Is it a TP size?

I think it looks really pretty and works really well, just take your black tassels off the Bamboo BTH and wear the pink solo for a change of character. 



Inspired by you, here's my brand new Carmen bi-colour PM in Noir and Cornaline as a scarf ring 

I have been looking for a black and 'bright' PM for a while, it was totally my lucky day, I think I'm going to be a Carmen addict.


----------



## papertiger

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2994008
> View attachment 2994009
> 
> It's here and this is the best bow I can do on this with this twilly. Will get better matching ones once I got a chance..... So excited... My first Herbag 31 in Rose sakura



Very creative. I wish I could tie a sweet bow as good as this, so sweet


----------



## papertiger

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest purchase from the online store; orange Carmen and blue atoll Clic clac. The perfume is a gift for someone else
> 
> View attachment 2993371
> View attachment 2993372
> View attachment 2993374
> 
> 
> Blue atoll bracelet on blue atoll Epsom, which is much lighter.



Oh cool, the Carmen seems to have many fans ATM


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mochiyii said:


> I stole the twilly from my Celine nano lol... Will have to do till I find something better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995081



Love it !!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

papertiger said:


> Lovely Carmen* Mandy K* ! Is it a TP size?
> 
> I think it looks really pretty and works really well, just take your black tassels off the Bamboo BTH and wear the pink solo for a change of character.
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by you, here's my brand new Carmen bi-colour PM in Noir and Cornaline as a scarf ring
> 
> I have been looking for a black and 'bright' PM for a while, it was totally my lucky day, I think I'm going to be a Carmen addict.


This is so cool


----------



## Chloesam

Fabfashion said:


> Lovely ring and all the prezzies too. Happy Mother's Day!





QuelleFromage said:


> I'm wearing mine too! H rose gold is so lovely...less pink I think than most, genuinely a warm gold. I never wore gold of any kind previous to this rose gold and now I am hooked!



Thank you Fabfashion, mshermesAU and QuelleFromage. Sorry for the late reply ladies!  I totally agree!  I love the little ring as it flips around.  I love all types of rings but lately I have been into more narrow simple rings. This CDC fits into that category nicely.  It just feels good on the finger, no prongs to get caught on silk or sweaters.  I am glad you both are enjoying yours as well.


----------



## frenchyfind

.


----------



## frenchyfind

jp_536 said:


> I now have your big sis!! . Malachite b35 phe in clemence came home with me the other day too!! I love her. Can't stop thinking about the softness of the hand. Very different than my Togo in gold. Woohoo!!




I am glad you liked clemence!! Post pics please[emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Mandy K

papertiger said:


> Lovely Carmen* Mandy K* ! Is it a TP size?
> 
> I think it looks really pretty and works really well, just take your black tassels off the Bamboo BTH and wear the pink solo for a change of character.
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by you, here's my brand new Carmen bi-colour PM in Noir and Cornaline as a scarf ring
> 
> I have been looking for a black and 'bright' PM for a while, it was totally my lucky day, I think I'm going to be a Carmen addict.




Thanks! My Carmen is PM size too. I love your new Carmen! A bi-colour one is so special and looks great!


----------



## papertiger

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is so cool





Mandy K said:


> Thanks! My Carmen is PM size too. I love your new Carmen! A bi-colour one is so special and looks great!



 

Thank you both


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> Lovely Carmen* Mandy K* ! Is it a TP size?
> 
> I think it looks really pretty and works really well, just take your black tassels off the Bamboo BTH and wear the pink solo for a change of character.
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by you, here's my brand new Carmen bi-colour PM in Noir and Cornaline as a scarf ring
> 
> I have been looking for a black and 'bright' PM for a while, it was totally my lucky day, I think I'm going to be a Carmen addict.



*PT*, love your new Carmen bi-colour PM in Noir and Cornaline ~ such a beautiful combination. Congrats!


----------



## Leah

papertiger said:


> Lovely Carmen* Mandy K* ! Is it a TP size?
> 
> I think it looks really pretty and works really well, just take your black tassels off the Bamboo BTH and wear the pink solo for a change of character.
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by you, here's my brand new Carmen bi-colour PM in Noir and Cornaline as a scarf ring
> 
> I have been looking for a black and 'bright' PM for a while, it was totally my lucky day, I think I'm going to be a Carmen addict.



VERY cool way of putting it all together!!


----------



## jp_536

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Pics, *jp*, post pics please!!! Major congrats as malachite is a wonderful H color.







frenchyfind said:


> I am glad you liked clemence!! Post pics please[emoji6][emoji4]




Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp_536 said:


> Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.
> 
> View attachment 2996629



*HAWT mama and perfectly coordinated to match her new baby! How could anyone say NO to THAT!!!!??? *


----------



## Fabfashion

jp_536 said:


> Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.
> 
> View attachment 2996629


Stunning!


----------



## Fabfashion

papertiger said:


> Lovely Carmen* Mandy K* ! Is it a TP size?
> 
> I think it looks really pretty and works really well, just take your black tassels off the Bamboo BTH and wear the pink solo for a change of character.
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by you, here's my brand new Carmen bi-colour PM in Noir and Cornaline as a scarf ring
> 
> I have been looking for a black and 'bright' PM for a while, it was totally my lucky day, I think I'm going to be a Carmen addict.


Love the bi-color and how you pair it!


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *PT*, love your new Carmen bi-colour PM in Noir and Cornaline ~ such a beautiful combination. Congrats!





Leah said:


> VERY cool way of putting it all together!!





Fabfashion said:


> Love the bi-color and how you pair it!





Thank you so much for such lovely comments, you've made my day :kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## papertiger

jp_536 said:


> Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.
> 
> View attachment 2996629



One of my favourite colours


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jp_536 said:


> Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.
> 
> View attachment 2996629



OMG, you look totally GORGEOUS, *jp*!! Happy to be your twin with the Gamma belt buckle.


----------



## TankerToad

jp_536 said:


> Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.
> 
> View attachment 2996629




HELLO GORGEOUS!!
Ok so you need to release her from her exile in her box and WEAR her.
Both bag and owner are just too FAB!
Honestly this is the PERFECT bag.
Horrah!!!!!
BTW love the outfit~the "MEET the B" outfit.
LOVE~~


----------



## WilliamLion

jp_536 said:


> Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.
> 
> View attachment 2996629



It's so stunning!!! I love everything in Malachite!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Store transfered from FSH to my H boutique! So happy with hubby's anniversary gift   
KDT lizard Ficelle in XS. L O V E


----------



## birkin10600

jp_536 said:


> Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.
> 
> View attachment 2996629



Wow! So chic... Love your B!


----------



## MYH

Found this lovely Point d'Orgue on evilbay recently.


----------



## mygoodies

MYH said:


> Found this lovely Point d'Orgue on evilbay recently.
> View attachment 2997125
> 
> View attachment 2997126




WOW this is GORRRRGGGGG!!!!! Enjoy your silk baby!


----------



## Myrkur

MYH said:


> Found this lovely Point d'Orgue on evilbay recently.
> View attachment 2997125
> 
> View attachment 2997126




Wow beautiful! Enjoy


----------



## Ladybaga

jp_536 said:


> Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.
> 
> View attachment 2996629



jp, I am so excited for you!!! Your Malachite is beyond beautiful!!
YOU LOOK AMAZING!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

mygoodies said:


> Store transfered from FSH to my H boutique! So happy with hubby's anniversary gift
> KDT lizard Ficelle in XS. L O V E
> View attachment 2996949



mygoodies, your dh did a great job!!! LOVE your lizze!!! It looks so pretty on your wrist! Congrats!


----------



## Ladybaga

MYH said:


> Found this lovely Point d'Orgue on evilbay recently.
> View attachment 2997125
> 
> View attachment 2997126



This is the prettiest colorway of Pd'O!  Way to go, MYH!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mygoodies said:


> Store transfered from FSH to my H boutique! So happy with hubby's anniversary gift
> KDT lizard Ficelle in XS. L O V E
> View attachment 2996949



Major congrats on your lizzie ficelle KDT ~ LOVE it!!! Your DH is a keeper, great present, *mygoodies*!


----------



## jp_536

Ladybaga said:


> jp, I am so excited for you!!! Your Malachite is beyond beautiful!!
> 
> YOU LOOK AMAZING!!!




Thank you LB!!! Any mod pics with your unicorn yet?


----------



## Ladybaga

jp_536 said:


> Thank you LB!!! Any mod pics with your unicorn yet?



I posted some mod pics in my unicorn thread that is buried on page 6, post #115 of the Hermes threads!   It has been so rainy here, I haven't taken her out much.  Ironic that gators and crocs can't be out in the rain.  Enjoy your green beauty! She is spectacular!


----------



## frenchyfind

jp_536 said:


> Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.
> 
> View attachment 2996629




BEAUTIFUL!!![emoji4][emoji106][emoji126]


----------



## mygoodies

Ladybaga said:


> mygoodies, your dh did a great job!!! LOVE your lizze!!! It looks so pretty on your wrist! Congrats!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats on your lizzie ficelle KDT ~ LOVE it!!! Your DH is a keeper, great present, *mygoodies*!




THANK YOU Lovelies!! Yep, hubby's indeed a keeper. He made it till at least the next anniversary [emoji1]
Its my first KDT and already thinking abt my next.....as always with H goodies


----------



## papertiger

MYH said:


> Found this lovely Point d'Orgue on evilbay recently.
> View attachment 2997125
> 
> View attachment 2997126



Lucky you it's beautiful!!


----------



## missjenn

jp_536 said:


> Since the baby is now marinating in her box, here's a mod pic from the boutique SA took.
> 
> View attachment 2996629



I love it!! Both you and the bag look great


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybaga said:


> I posted some mod pics in my unicorn thread that is buried on page 6, post #115 of the Hermes threads!   It has been so rainy here, I haven't taken her out much.  Ironic that gators and crocs can't be out in the rain.  Enjoy your green beauty! She is spectacular!



*Ladybaga*, will you please post a link to your unicorn? Would love to see it!


----------



## Hughes3n

My new scarf!  Purchased today in Maastricht, Netherlands.  I was eyeing this one on the website and was very happy they had it in store.


----------



## Cyph3r

These two lovelies in RGHW:


----------



## Millicat

At last !!!
This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.


----------



## Myrkur

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> 
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.




Wow gorgeous  [emoji7]


----------



## MASEML

Cyph3r said:


> These two lovelies in RGHW:



Twins on both! Aren't they stunning?!


----------



## MASEML

Hughes3n said:


> View attachment 2997761
> View attachment 2997762
> 
> 
> My new scarf!  Purchased today in Maastricht, Netherlands.  I was eyeing this one on the website and was very happy they had it in store.



So gorgeous!


----------



## dottiebbb

Hughes3n said:


> View attachment 2997761
> View attachment 2997762
> 
> 
> My new scarf!  Purchased today in Maastricht, Netherlands.  I was eyeing this one on the website and was very happy they had it in store.


I love this gorgeous scarf!  Beautiful find.


----------



## dottiebbb

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.


Lovely!


----------



## dottiebbb

I purchased a black Trim II 35 cm in swift, circa 2005.  I posted more pics in the Ode to the Trim thread.  My first Hermes bag!


----------



## papertiger

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.


----------



## Ladybaga

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.



Millicat,
She is an absolute DREAM! Look at her sheen!!! WOW!!! Totally worth the wait! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Hughes3n said:


> View attachment 2997761
> View attachment 2997762
> 
> 
> My new scarf!  Purchased today in Maastricht, Netherlands.  I was eyeing this one on the website and was very happy they had it in store.



Congratulations!! I am twins with you on this scarf! Enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cyph3r said:


> These two lovelies in RGHW:





Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.



Love this eye-candy and congrats!! *Milli *the patina on your Bolide says it all ~ wowza! *Cyph*, love RGHW so these craie and malard CDCs are totally gorgeous.


----------



## MSO13

dottiebbb said:


> I purchased a black Trim II 35 cm in swift, circa 2005.  I posted more pics in the Ode to the Trim thread.  My first Hermes bag!



Congratulations Dottie on your first H bag! Swift is divine, my favorite leather!


----------



## MSO13

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.



Gorgeous Millicat! It absolutely glows, what an amazing find!


----------



## Purrsey

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> 
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.




Omg my heartbeat skips a beat. She is indeed perfect. one of the best vintage I've seen.


----------



## Birdonce

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.



That richness of color! What leather is it?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dottiebbb said:


> I purchased a black Trim II 35 cm in swift, circa 2005.  I posted more pics in the Ode to the Trim thread.  My first Hermes bag!


really nice


----------



## Cyph3r

MASEML said:


> Twins on both! Aren't they stunning?!


Yes. I heard noir is next. Really can't wait!


----------



## Cyph3r

That is flawless. Wow. 



Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.


----------



## ChaneLisette

My latest indulgence. &#128153;


----------



## Fabfashion

dottiebbb said:


> I purchased a black Trim II 35 cm in swift, circa 2005.  I posted more pics in the Ode to the Trim thread.  My first Hermes bag!


Congrats! Enjoy your first H bag. It's a slippery orange slope.


----------



## Fabfashion

ChaneLisette said:


> My latest indulgence. &#128153;


Beautiful color, so fresh. And very nice twillies too. Congrats!


----------



## Fabfashion

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.


She's stunning, Millicat! Congrats!


----------



## Annlovebag

My new 24cm Epsom Constance with gold , Love it so much .[emoji7]


----------



## Annlovebag




----------



## Millicat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this eye-candy and congrats!! *Milli *the patina on your Bolide says it all ~ wowza! *Cyph*, love RGHW so these craie and malard CDCs are totally gorgeous.





MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous Millicat! It absolutely glows, what an amazing find!





Purrsey said:


> Omg my heartbeat skips a beat. She is indeed perfect. one of the best vintage I've seen.





Birdonce said:


> That richness of color! What leather is it?





Cyph3r said:


> That is flawless. Wow.





Fabfashion said:


> She's stunning, Millicat! Congrats!



Thank you all, and you are right, Birdonce, she is box - which is in superb condition, let alone for her age, she's clearly been very lightly used !
Her size is perfect for me but i'm presuming she was likely too small for others and that's why she hadn't been used much.
I have to say though, everything I need to carry fits _*easily*_ inside her.


----------



## missjenn

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2998607




Absolutely gorgeous and elegant. I really like Epsom. Congrats!!


----------



## Nika2002

This is my first Kelly wallet


----------



## MASEML

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2998607



Wow, congrats!! Great find!


----------



## Purrsey

Nika2002 said:


> This is my first Kelly wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998646




Gasp! Lovely. I hope to score one H wallet too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2998607



WOWZA, *Annlovebag*, one of my dream H bags ~ gorgeous neutral Constance GHW. Major congrats are totally in order here!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.



Ahhhhh! That's my sigh of pleasure! Many congrats!


----------



## SugarMama

ChaneLisette said:


> My latest indulgence. &#128153;



Your bag is so stunning!


----------



## SugarMama

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2998607



Amazing score!  She's a beauty!


----------



## Purrsey

@millicat I can't stop thinking how lovely your new score is. Mod shot?


----------



## Millicat

periogirl28 said:


> Ahhhhh! That's my sigh of pleasure! Many congrats!





Purrsey said:


> @millicat I can't stop thinking how lovely your new score is. Mod shot?



Thanks ladies, i'll post some modelling shots soon


----------



## SugarMama

Been thinking of acquiring this for a while but was distracted with other H goodies.  Finally got her!  Hello gold evelyne (PM). I'm such a sucker for contrast stitching.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SugarMama said:


> Been thinking of acquiring this for a while but was distracted with other H goodies.  Finally got her!  Hello gold evelyne (PM). I'm such a sucker for contrast stitching.



*SugarMama*, such a great Evie and in the perfect H gold color. Major congrats!


----------



## Freckles1

Nika2002 said:


> This is my first Kelly wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998646




Nika this color is fantastic!!!! Congratulations !


----------



## Freckles1

SugarMama said:


> Been thinking of acquiring this for a while but was distracted with other H goodies.  Finally got her!  Hello gold evelyne (PM). I'm such a sucker for contrast stitching.




Love love Evelyn!!! Gold is SO perfect on her!! And you I'm sure [emoji12] congratulations


----------



## dottiebbb

Nika2002 said:


> This is my first Kelly wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998646


The Kelly wallet is extra beautiful in that color.  Congrats!


----------



## MASEML

SugarMama said:


> Been thinking of acquiring this for a while but was distracted with other H goodies.  Finally got her!  Hello gold evelyne (PM). I'm such a sucker for contrast stitching.



Beautiful! Great colour! Congrats.


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Just splurged on 3 Avalon blankets. But now i need pillows...Pray for my bank account.


----------



## ChaneLisette

SugarMama said:


> Your bag is so stunning!



Thank you so much! 




Fabfashion said:


> Beautiful color, so fresh. And very nice twillies too. Congrats!



Thank you! Thank you! Blue atoll is such a fun spring color.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2998607



Lovely


----------



## SugarMama

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *SugarMama*, such a great Evie and in the perfect H gold color. Major congrats!





Freckles1 said:


> Love love Evelyn!!! Gold is SO perfect on her!! And you I'm sure [emoji12] congratulations





MASEML said:


> Beautiful! Great colour! Congrats.



Merci beaucoup lovely tpfers!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SugarMama said:


> Been thinking of acquiring this for a while but was distracted with other H goodies.  Finally got her!  Hello gold evelyne (PM). I'm such a sucker for contrast stitching.


Me too love the contrast stitching. Congrats


----------



## Mochiyii




----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2999540
> View attachment 2999541



Precious Rose Sakura herbag !! Congrats and I love your scarf as well.  What design is this ?


----------



## jp_536

chkpfbeliever said:


> Precious Rose Sakura herbag !! Congrats and I love your scarf as well.  What design is this ?




Not mochiyii, but scarf design is Dans Un Jardin Anglais in cw 07 blanc/Ciel/noir. . Bc I have the same one. Although it hasn't debuted out of the box yet.


----------



## Mochiyii

chkpfbeliever said:


> Precious Rose Sakura herbag !! Congrats and I love your scarf as well.  What design is this ?




Yes yes... As she said. My first hermes scarf ever[emoji5]....ps the scarf I just got yesterday


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mochiyii said:


> Yes yes... As she said. My first hermes scarf ever[emoji5]....ps the scarf I just got yesterday



Nice design for your first scarf.  You'll always remember this one after many more.  My first H scarf was back in the 80s on the plane (duty free !!)  and I still have their pochette.  

Love to see some action pics of your Herbag.  I think that color is just too cute.


----------



## flo

Hermes Oran in BA


----------



## Freckles1

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2999540
> View attachment 2999541




What an elegant herbag!! Your twilly is perfect. I love your scarf


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

flo said:


> Hermes Oran in BA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999980



Oh *flo*, those orans are perfect for summer! So pretty, congrats!!!


----------



## Moirai

Hughes3n said:


> View attachment 2997761
> View attachment 2997762
> 
> 
> My new scarf!  Purchased today in Maastricht, Netherlands.  I was eyeing this one on the website and was very happy they had it in store.



Love this scarf. So gorgeous!


----------



## hermesaddicted

flo said:


> Hermes Oran in BA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999980


Aren´t they just perfect? We´re twins on the bue atoll oran sandals. Love mine so much!


----------



## princess621

these are sooo pretty!!


----------



## princess621

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 2998607


GORGEOUS! congrats!!


----------



## princess621

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.


awesome find! 
i cannot believe she is from 1997!


----------



## princess621

atomic110 said:


> Quick reveal of my recent "H"uniting
> Thanks for letting me sharing


wow where did you find your orange constance!? she is stunning!


----------



## rainneday

flo said:


> Hermes Oran in BA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999980



I love these! This color is so fresh!


----------



## vivelebag

Millicat said:


> At last !!!
> 
> This is the Bolide I spoke about, a 27 from 1997, in immaculate condition.




Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## Mochiyii

chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice design for your first scarf.  You'll always remember this one after many more.  My first H scarf was back in the 80s on the plane (duty free !!)  and I still have their pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> Love to see some action pics of your Herbag.  I think that color is just too cute.




Action pic will come soon. [emoji5]Thanks so much for letting me share. And all of your kind words


----------



## flo

Aren't the BA color stunning!


----------



## Mochiyii

Freckles1 said:


> What an elegant herbag!! Your twilly is perfect. I love your scarf




Thank you so much. I'm a very aggressive shopper lol. I over Paid about 30% over retail and got it from a Reseller. The twilly is new. I brought the bag down to the store to match.


----------



## Rami00

I splurged. I KNOW about my ban .. Sigh. I wanted brandebourgs shawl so badly but my SA didn't let me buy it. He thought the other colorways "Not you Rami". I love him.. LOL

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Freckles1

Rami00 said:


> I splurged. I KNOW about my ban .. Sigh. I wanted brandebourgs shawl so badly but my SA didn't let me buy it. He thought the other colorways "Not you Rami". I love him.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




What colors did you have in mind?


----------



## Freckles1

Mochiyii said:


> Thank you so much. I'm a very aggressive shopper lol. I over Paid about 30% over retail and got it from a Reseller. The twilly is new. I brought the bag down to the store to match.




I truly think your bag and twilly embody spring/summer. They make me think of beautiful pink roses!!!


----------



## Mochiyii

Freckles1 said:


> I truly think your bag and twilly embody spring/summer. They make me think of beautiful pink roses!!!




Thank you so much. Sakura means Cherry Blossom in Japanese, I guess that's the reason why they named that color. Very spring and summer color[emoji5]


----------



## Rami00

Freckles1 said:


> What colors did you have in mind?



Neutral (ivory/ black) and black/ blue.


----------



## Millicat

princess621 said:


> awesome find!
> i cannot believe she is from 1997!





vivelebag said:


> Wow, what a beauty!



Thanks ladies, you're not wrong !!!
She is near perfect and being a small bag person she fits in with me so well, I love her


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> I splurged. I KNOW about my ban .. Sigh. I wanted brandebourgs shawl so badly but my SA didn't let me buy it. He thought the other colorways "Not you Rami". I love him.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




This is so beautiful Rami [emoji7] I bought cw8 instead of this, because I felt at the time that I couldn't buy 2 scarfs of the same design...If it's still available at FSH I might buy it, goes perfectly with jeans. Thank you for posting these beautiful pics. You look great in this scarf [emoji1]


----------



## Chloesam

Rami00 said:


> I splurged. I KNOW about my ban .. Sigh. I wanted brandebourgs shawl so badly but my SA didn't let me buy it. He thought the other colorways "Not you Rami". I love him.. LOL
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning on you Rami!  It makes me want to buy this one and I have never really been drawn to it before.  It looks so good on you!


----------



## Chloesam

ChaneLisette said:


> My latest indulgence. &#128153;



I was just thinking I wanted a GP or Jypsiere in this color!  Love it!  Beautiful choice for Spring and Summer!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice design for your first scarf.  You'll always remember this one after many more.  *My first H scarf was back in the 80s on the plane (duty free !!) * and I still have their pochette.
> 
> Love to see some action pics of your Herbag.  I think that color is just too cute.



SAME, *chkpfbeliever*! Distinctly remember buying PROMENADE DE LONGCHAMPS 90cm silk on an international airline flight a long time ago!


----------



## Rami00

Serva1 said:


> This is so beautiful Rami [emoji7] I bought cw8 instead of this, because I felt at the time that I couldn't buy 2 scarfs of the same design...If it's still available at FSH I might buy it, goes perfectly with jeans. Thank you for posting these beautiful pics. You look great in this scarf [emoji1]




Thank you Serva! You are so sweet. My SA knew how much I liked the brandebourgs ...it's just so beautiful isn't it? He told me "I'll call you when the right cw comes in for you" lol. I tried this one and like always...he was right. I like to mix classics with casuals and this one fits right in.




Chloesam said:


> Stunning on you Rami!  It makes me want to buy this one and I have never really been drawn to it before.  It looks so good on you!


Thank you Chloesam. You are too kind. Be my shawl twin.


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Serva! You are so sweet. My SA knew how much I liked the brandebourgs ...it's just so beautiful isn't it? He told me "I'll call you when the right cw comes in for you" lol. I tried this one and like always...he was right. I like to mix classics with casuals and this one fits right in.




You have an awsome SA, a definite keeper [emoji1]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> SAME, *chkpfbeliever*! Distinctly remember buying PROMENADE DE LONGCHAMPS 90cm silk on an international airline flight a long time ago!



Oh *Vigee*, we were both introducted to H at 30K feet in the air.  I wish that they would make special edition on international flights now.  That would make the long journey a little less painful !


----------



## trishaluvslv

Rami00 said:


> I splurged. I KNOW about my ban .. Sigh. I wanted brandebourgs shawl so badly but my SA didn't let me buy it. He thought the other colorways "Not you Rami". I love him.. LOL
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Omg.. I love this...I need this....lol.....was it recently acquired?  You look marvelous dahling!


----------



## Keren16

The bag is beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

trishaluvslv said:


> Omg.. I love this...I need this....lol.....was it recently acquired?  You look marvelous dahling!


 
Thank you Trisha  I bought it on Sun, May 17th.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Nothing huge but my month was not amazing and I thought I could dress up B in a more summer appropriate outfit. 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Nothing huge but my month was not amazing and I thought I could dress up B in a more summer appropriate outfit.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3001210



So pretty, Sarah!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Chloesam said:


> I was just thinking I wanted a GP or Jypsiere in this color!  Love it!  Beautiful choice for Spring and Summer!



Thank you! The color is so happy. It would look fantastic in a Jypsiere too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh *Vigee*, *we were both introducted to H at 30K feet in the air.*  I wish that they would make special edition on international flights now.  That would make the long journey a little less painful !



*chkpfbeliever*, can you believe it? Oh how I wish an international SE 90cm silk was offered ~ that is such a great idea.


----------



## needloub

Another clic clac in Jade...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chkpfbeliever*, can you believe it? Oh how I wish an international SE 90cm silk was offered ~ that is such a great idea.



Perhaps I should mention it at the new store opening next month when Robert Chavez is here.  Thanks for the support.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Sarah_sarah said:


> Nothing huge but my month was not amazing and I thought I could dress up B in a more summer appropriate outfit.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3001210



Love your twillies.  It is showing Lavender on my screen but perhaps it has a greyish tone ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

needloub said:


> Another clic clac in Jade...



The best part of TPF is having the screen refreshed and to see big photos like yours when I scroll up the screen.  Your Jade is so refreshing for the summer.


----------



## MsHermesAU

chkpfbeliever said:


> The best part of TPF is having the screen refreshed and to see big photos like yours when I scroll up the screen.  Your Jade is so refreshing for the summer.



+1! I couldn't agree with you more chkpfbeliever! I normally skip over all the words-only quotes and scroll down hoping to see some pictures pop up. Then I might go back and read the writing


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sarah_sarah said:


> Nothing huge but my month was not amazing and I thought I could dress up B in a more summer appropriate outfit.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3001210


good choice!


----------



## Kkho

I'm on a roll this year. 3 lovely lovely wonderful SAs from different countries with 3 bags for me in 2 months!! 
Just picked up my B30 bleu iris Ostrich with ghw from Paris yesterday. So so so happy!! 
Thanks for letting me share everyone! 
Yippee...


----------



## franhueso

My new agenda cover in Epsom estopa.
Thanks


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> I'm on a roll this year. 3 lovely lovely wonderful SAs from different countries with 3 bags for me in 2 months!!
> *Just picked up my B30 bleu iris Ostrich with ghw from Paris yesterday.* So so so happy!!
> Thanks for letting me share everyone!
> Yippee...



Major congrats on your new  bleu iris birdie B30, *Kkho*. Any chance of a pic?


----------



## SandySummer

Kkho said:


> I'm on a roll this year. 3 lovely lovely wonderful SAs from different countries with 3 bags for me in 2 months!!
> Just picked up my B30 bleu iris Ostrich with ghw from Paris yesterday. So so so happy!!
> Thanks for letting me share everyone!
> Yippee...




Congrats! Both sound divine the Blue Iris especially!


----------



## Myrkur

needloub said:


> Another clic clac in Jade...



Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## hopiko

Kkho said:


> I'm on a roll this year. 3 lovely lovely wonderful SAs from different countries with 3 bags for me in 2 months!!
> Just picked up my B30 bleu iris Ostrich with ghw from Paris yesterday. So so so happy!!
> Thanks for letting me share everyone!
> Yippee...



WOWWEE!!!  Sounds amazing!  Please share a pick of all 3 new beauties! 

Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

needloub said:


> Another clic clac in Jade...



Gorgeous clic Clac!  Congrats!

Looks to me like lagoon in the picture but might be my monitor.


----------



## Kkho

Dear Vigee and Hopiko, 
I actually posted the bag in the exotic and blue family threads already, together with the blue atoll B30 ghw that my sister was given.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> Dear Vigee and Hopiko,
> I actually posted the bag in the exotic and blue family threads already, together with the blue atoll B30 ghw that my sister was given.



Thanks, *Kkho*, will check that thread.


----------



## pierina2

A quick picture from the garden this afternoon, Bleu Atoll 35 togo with Flamingo Party cashmere GM.  Love this warm aqua color! Thanks for letting me share the excitement.


----------



## trishaluvslv

pierina2 said:


> A quick picture from the garden this afternoon, Bleu Atoll 35 togo with Flamingo Party cashmere GM.  Love this warm aqua color! Thanks for letting me share the excitement.



What a spectacular spectacular view of your garden lol... I am absolutely adoring bleu atoll right now.... This is really a luscious pairing with the Flamingo Shawl.... Enjoy in the best of health, it sure has brightened my day


----------



## ldldb

pierina2 said:


> A quick picture from the garden this afternoon, Bleu Atoll 35 togo with Flamingo Party cashmere GM.  Love this warm aqua color! Thanks for letting me share the excitement.



this is such a beautiful photo. love this blue!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pierina2 said:


> A quick picture from the garden this afternoon, Bleu Atoll 35 togo with Flamingo Party cashmere GM.  Love this warm aqua color! Thanks for letting me share the excitement.



I just died! Love this color omg!!!! Congrats dear this pairing is heavenly!


----------



## luckylove

pierina2 said:


> A quick picture from the garden this afternoon, Bleu Atoll 35 togo with Flamingo Party cashmere GM.  Love this warm aqua color! Thanks for letting me share the excitement.



Gorgeous! Congratulations on your wonderful new B!


----------



## pierina2

trishaluvslv said:


> What a spectacular spectacular view of your garden lol... I am absolutely adoring bleu atoll right now.... This is really a luscious pairing with the Flamingo Shawl.... Enjoy in the best of health, it sure has brightened my day


 


ldldb said:


> this is such a beautiful photo. love this blue!


 


Israeli_Flava said:


> I just died! Love this color omg!!!! Congrats dear this pairing is heavenly!


 


luckylove said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations on your wonderful new B!


 

Thank you ladies, so very much!  The Atoll's a little darker and warmer IRL, prettier than I ever guessed it would be.


----------



## MASEML

pierina2 said:


> A quick picture from the garden this afternoon, Bleu Atoll 35 togo with Flamingo Party cashmere GM.  Love this warm aqua color! Thanks for letting me share the excitement.



Love it! Wow, what a pop of colour!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pierina2 said:


> A quick picture from the garden this afternoon, Bleu Atoll 35 togo with Flamingo Party cashmere GM.  Love this warm aqua color! Thanks for letting me share the excitement.


Perfect combination


----------



## Leah

Kkho said:


> I'm on a roll this year. 3 lovely lovely wonderful SAs from different countries with 3 bags for me in 2 months!!
> Just picked up my B30 bleu iris Ostrich with ghw from Paris yesterday. So so so happy!!
> Thanks for letting me share everyone!
> Yippee...



Kkho, huge CONGRATS!!! You are most definitely on a roll. I think your new bags and most especially the bleu iris ostrich 30 deserve a proper reveal photo!! I would LOVE to see!

But where will you put your new bags!? They won't fit in your Hermes staircase!


----------



## Kkho

Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko. 
It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week. 
And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha... 
Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!


----------



## LadySummerRose

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!




Gorgeous!

Am so jealous lol

Hope to score my first b during my trip to Paris in July! 

Any special tips to share with a fellow Asian lol


----------



## Myrkur

pierina2 said:


> A quick picture from the garden this afternoon, Bleu Atoll 35 togo with Flamingo Party cashmere GM.  Love this warm aqua color! Thanks for letting me share the excitement.




Gorgeous, absolutely perfect for summer!


----------



## Kkho

LadySummerRose said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Am so jealous lol
> 
> Hope to score my first b during my trip to Paris in July!
> 
> Any special tips to share with a fellow Asian lol




Hi LadySummerRose, I have a lovely lovely SA at George v that I visit yearly. Pls read the thread from Paris for H bag. If you have no purchase history and just want a b or k, I will suggest trying FSH.  Good luck and enjoy wonderful Paris!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!



Thanks *Kkho*, love the GHW so very much ~ it's perfection and major congrats!


----------



## MASEML

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!



Shes so beautiful Kkho. You have an amazing collection!! Congrats.


----------



## LadySummerRose

Kkho said:


> Hi LadySummerRose, I have a lovely lovely SA at George v that I visit yearly. Pls read the thread from Paris for H bag. If you have no purchase history and just want a b or k, I will suggest trying FSH.  Good luck and enjoy wonderful Paris!




Thank you! My store history is in Sevres. 

My visit to GV was disappointing last year.. I was openly told to buy things that I am really not keen in to meet their quota.. There is no stock for all items that I need.. 

I hope this round would be better!


----------



## Suncatcher

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!




This is STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Miss Al

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!



Congrats KKho! Finally, you got your birdie! So happy for you.


----------



## Purrsey

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!




Jaw dropped. Haha. Congrats! She is perfect.


----------



## loves

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!



goodness, this is gorgeous. congratulations!


----------



## klynneann

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!



So so so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kkho

Thank you all!! It's happy happy happy dance for sure! Am blessed by H fairies with really lovely SAs.


----------



## pierina2

MASEML said:


> Love it! Wow, what a pop of colour!


 


LOUKPEACH said:


> Perfect combination


 


Myrkur said:


> Gorgeous, absolutely perfect for summer!


 
Thank you all very much for your kind comments!   





Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!


 
Congratulations, *Kkho*, this is a fabulous bag!


----------



## needloub

chkpfbeliever said:


> The best part of TPF is having the screen refreshed and to see big photos like yours when I scroll up the screen.  Your Jade is so refreshing for the summer.





MsHermesAU said:


> +1! I couldn't agree with you more chkpfbeliever! I normally skip over all the words-only quotes and scroll down hoping to see some pictures pop up. Then I might go back and read the writing


Thank you...I love big pics! 



Myrkur said:


> Gorgeous, congrats!





hopiko said:


> Gorgeous clic Clac!  Congrats!
> 
> Looks to me like lagoon in the picture but might be my monitor.


Thank you ladies!


----------



## Rami00

pierina2 said:


> A quick picture from the garden this afternoon, Bleu Atoll 35 togo with Flamingo Party cashmere GM.  Love this warm aqua color! Thanks for letting me share the excitement.


 
BEAUTIFUL! Congrats.


----------



## Rami00

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!


 
So stunning! Is it indigo? I love it! Congrats.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!



My goodness, what a beautiful bag.  Congrats on scoring her.  You need to build a longer staircase now to take another family shot.


----------



## Serva1

Kkho, your beautiful exotic blue bird blew me away, absolutely stunning [emoji7] So happy for you and thank you for sharing [emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from FSH [emoji1] Paris has such a lovely weather today.


----------



## Serva1

Exhausted but very happy today. I bought this little tray for my everyday jewellery


----------



## beachtime

Congrats on your ostrich I just received mine i just love the ostrich in blue iris with gold hardware
enjoy


----------



## Freckles1

Serva1 said:


> Exhausted but very happy today. I bought this little tray for my everyday jewellery
> View attachment 3003545




This is a brilliant purchase!!


----------



## Kkho

beachtime said:


> Congrats on your ostrich I just received mine i just love the ostrich in blue iris with gold hardware
> enjoy




Wonderful and congrats! We are bag twins [emoji170]


----------



## erinrose

H double rivale in black box ghw


----------



## mygoodies

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!




SPEECHLESS!!!! I won't mind going to ban island with this baby


----------



## mygoodies

Serva1 said:


> Exhausted but very happy today. I bought this little tray for my everyday jewellery
> View attachment 3003545




I saw this at my local H! Would love to use it for my makeup and brushes. This color is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I just got this top last Sunday from hermes scp


----------



## Minus82

Serva1 said:


> Exhausted but very happy today. I bought this little tray for my everyday jewellery
> View attachment 3003545



Congratulations Serva! But We know that big bag has more than a tray in it!! Riiiight?


----------



## doves75

Minus82 said:


> Congratulations Serva! But We know that big bag has more than a tray in it!! Riiiight?




I agree Minus82!! More reveal Serva1??


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Freckles&Mygoodies, I fell in love with the tray as soon as I saw it. Will look pretty in my home. 

You are right Minus&Doves, presenting my new workbag....GTB35 a classic that has been away for 2 yrs but has made a comeback.


----------



## Powder Puff

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!


Wow, it's stunning!!! So worth going to ban island for!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Freckles&Mygoodies, I fell in love with the tray as soon as I saw it. Will look pretty in my home.
> 
> You are right Minus&Doves, presenting my new workbag....GTB35 a classic that has been away for 2 yrs but has made a comeback.
> 
> View attachment 3004086



Ooooh....aaahhhh...I had this bag . And sold her ..I want her baaaaack....you will LOVE this


----------



## Purrsey

Hello babes. I have B and L and I'm eyeing next is a GP for more casual days. What would you ladies say about a GP?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Freckles&Mygoodies, I fell in love with the tray as soon as I saw it. Will look pretty in my home.
> 
> You are right Minus&Doves, presenting my new workbag....GTB35 a classic that has been away for 2 yrs but has made a comeback.
> 
> View attachment 3004086



Congrats *Serva* ! I recall just reading that you had booked your trip to Paris and viola !! you scored a beautiful B.  You must share your story with us.


----------



## Minus82

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Freckles&Mygoodies, I fell in love with the tray as soon as I saw it. Will look pretty in my home.
> 
> You are right Minus&Doves, presenting my new workbag....GTB35 a classic that has been away for 2 yrs but has made a comeback.
> 
> View attachment 3004086




Wow! Beautiful color Serva. Great choice. Enjoy your gorgeous bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Freckles&Mygoodies, I fell in love with the tray as soon as I saw it. Will look pretty in my home.
> 
> You are right Minus&Doves, presenting my new workbag....GTB35 a classic that has been away for 2 yrs but has made a comeback.
> 
> View attachment 3004086



Gorgeous GT B35, *Serva*, a perfect neutral. Major congrats!!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Trishaluvslv, chkpfbeliever, Minus and Vigee (unfortunately no eyecandy from FSH window displays this time. I guess they were under construction). I love the grain of the leather and almost no visible veining. A first love and a dream come true [emoji1]


----------



## tammywks

What I got from Hermes Ready-to-wear Sale.


----------



## tammywks

What I got from Hermes Ready-to-wear Sale


----------



## Rami00

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Freckles&Mygoodies, I fell in love with the tray as soon as I saw it. Will look pretty in my home.
> 
> You are right Minus&Doves, presenting my new workbag....GTB35 a classic that has been away for 2 yrs but has made a comeback.
> 
> View attachment 3004086


 
Congrats Serva! I have a Kelly 32 in Gris T and I find it to be the perfect neutral.


----------



## Rami00

tammywks said:


> View attachment 3004398
> 
> What I got from Hermes Ready-to-wear Sale


 
 awesome eye candy for Friday.


----------



## lovely64

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!




Amazing!


----------



## lovely64

tammywks said:


> View attachment 3004398
> 
> What I got from Hermes Ready-to-wear Sale




Great items!


----------



## lovely64

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Freckles&Mygoodies, I fell in love with the tray as soon as I saw it. Will look pretty in my home.
> 
> You are right Minus&Doves, presenting my new workbag....GTB35 a classic that has been away for 2 yrs but has made a comeback.
> 
> View attachment 3004086




Gorgeous! Love grisT!


----------



## Chloesam

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!



Wow! Speechless! Blue iris is stunning! Congrats Kkho!



Serva1 said:


> Thank you Freckles&Mygoodies, I fell in love with the tray as soon as I saw it. Will look pretty in my home.
> 
> You are right Minus&Doves, presenting my new workbag....GTB35 a classic that has been away for 2 yrs but has made a comeback.
> Congrats Serva! I love GT and think it is such a classy color! Enjoy her!
> View attachment 3004086


----------



## Fabfashion

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!



 Congrats!


----------



## Leah

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!




Beautiful!!! Seriously! Even in a dark shot you can see how gorgeous this RARE blue iris ostrich is!!
You must have worked some incredible charm to get offered this at FSH!! Congrats dear and I can't wait to see an updated staircase shot, you'll need TWO staircases now


----------



## tammywks

lovely64 said:


> Great items!




Thanks, lovely64


----------



## tammywks

Rami00 said:


> awesome eye candy for Friday.




Happy Friday, Rami00


----------



## lum709

Rami00 said:


> I splurged. I KNOW about my ban .. Sigh. I wanted brandebourgs shawl so badly but my SA didn't let me buy it. He thought the other colorways "Not you Rami". I love him.. LOL
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




its gorgeous on you


----------



## Kkho

Leah said:


> Beautiful!!! Seriously! Even in a dark shot you can see how gorgeous this RARE blue iris ostrich is!!
> 
> You must have worked some incredible charm to get offered this at FSH!! Congrats dear and I can't wait to see an updated staircase shot, you'll need TWO staircases now




Thanks Leah, I have a lovely lovely SA in George V and I was so thrilled when she brought out an ostrich!! Dreams do come true..


----------



## diannevaz

First post here...because I just bought my first Birkin several days ago! I am afraid to use it so it's still new.  It's a 35 cm Blue Sapphire in Clemence. 

What is the best way to use a bag like this while protecting it from major damage? I know that some wear and tear is inevitable, but I want to take very good care of it. 

TIA for your advice!


----------



## bastardino6

diannevaz said:


> First post here...because I just bought my first Birkin several days ago! I am afraid to use it so it's still new.  It's a 35 cm Blue Sapphire in Clemence.
> 
> What is the best way to use a bag like this while protecting it from major damage? I know that some wear and tear is inevitable, but I want to take very good care of it.
> 
> TIA for your advice!
> 
> View attachment 3004895
> View attachment 3004895



Beautiful bag! If you want to retain the structure of the bag, make sure to "rest" it when not in use by laying it on its back, esp since clemence leather gets softer. I lay mine on a small hand towel haha. If you prefer a slouchy b, then keep her on her feet and vertical.

A bag organizer is rly good too. A friend bought me one from "divide and conquer" on etsy and it's good. They have designed ones for all sort of b sizes.

Enjoy your bag!


----------



## mygoodies

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Freckles&Mygoodies, I fell in love with the tray as soon as I saw it. Will look pretty in my home.
> 
> You are right Minus&Doves, presenting my new workbag....GTB35 a classic that has been away for 2 yrs but has made a comeback.
> 
> View attachment 3004086




STUNNING!!!!!!!!! So HAPPY for you!!!! Enjoy your BEAUTY dear.


----------



## mygoodies

diannevaz said:


> First post here...because I just bought my first Birkin several days ago! I am afraid to use it so it's still new.  It's a 35 cm Blue Sapphire in Clemence.
> 
> What is the best way to use a bag like this while protecting it from major damage? I know that some wear and tear is inevitable, but I want to take very good care of it.
> 
> TIA for your advice!
> 
> View attachment 3004895
> View attachment 3004895





You got my DREAM COLOR!!!! GORGEOUSSSSSSSSS!!! I'm praying HARD this color will find her way to me. Enjoy to the max. And there is a separate post abt bag inserts here with LOTS of tips! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/bag-inserts-list-688779.html


----------



## Purrsey

diannevaz said:


> First post here...because I just bought my first Birkin several days ago! I am afraid to use it so it's still new.  It's a 35 cm Blue Sapphire in Clemence.
> 
> What is the best way to use a bag like this while protecting it from major damage? I know that some wear and tear is inevitable, but I want to take very good care of it.
> 
> TIA for your advice!
> 
> View attachment 3004895
> View attachment 3004895




Perfect just perfect. Congrats.


----------



## WilliamLion

diannevaz said:


> First post here...because I just bought my first Birkin several days ago! I am afraid to use it so it's still new.  It's a 35 cm Blue Sapphire in Clemence.
> 
> What is the best way to use a bag like this while protecting it from major damage? I know that some wear and tear is inevitable, but I want to take very good care of it.
> 
> TIA for your advice!
> 
> View attachment 3004895
> View attachment 3004895



Such a gorgeous beauty! Don't be afraid to use it after all cause usage will add identity and uniqueness to the bag. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

diannevaz said:


> First post here...because I just bought my first Birkin several days ago! I am afraid to use it so it's still new.  It's a 35 cm Blue Sapphire in Clemence.
> 
> What is the best way to use a bag like this while protecting it from major damage? I know that some wear and tear is inevitable, but I want to take very good care of it.
> 
> TIA for your advice!
> 
> View attachment 3004895
> View attachment 3004895


Gorgeous B35! Congrats


----------



## Keren16

Your new Birkin is truly beautiful !
I have the same habit about using something new I feel special about.  So it sits in my closet in its box.  
What's the purpose of buying it ??
Use it.  Love it.  The Birkin will become part of you.  Wear & tear & all (which won't be much since Hermes is known for it's quality)


----------



## BalLVLover

Rouge Piment GP and some twillys.


----------



## HGT

diannevaz said:


> First post here...because I just bought my first Birkin several days ago! I am afraid to use it so it's still new.  It's a 35 cm Blue Sapphire in Clemence.
> 
> What is the best way to use a bag like this while protecting it from major damage? I know that some wear and tear is inevitable, but I want to take very good care of it.
> 
> TIA for your advice!
> 
> View attachment 3004895
> View attachment 3004895




Congrats on your first!  Blue Sapphire is beautiful!


----------



## Purrsey

BalLVLover said:


> Rouge Piment GP and some twillys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005292




Simply gorgeous. GP is next in my radar  enjoy her to the fullest!


----------



## fromparis

SO Fauve and Rouge Casaque Belt...and a happy find  Enrouleur Dring in Barenia  !


----------



## LadySummerRose

fromparis said:


> SO Fauve and Rouge Casaque Belt...and a happy find  Enrouleur Dring in Barenia  !




Rouge casaque is so pretty!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fromparis said:


> SO Fauve and Rouge Casaque Belt...and a happy find  Enrouleur Dring in Barenia  !



Love, love, love this Glenan buckle with the RC strap ~ gorgeous! Am trying hard to resist it, *fromparis*.


----------



## Cyph3r

Farandole 120, etoupe Carmen & KD, silk notebook (and hedgehog charm)


----------



## Cyph3r

Beautiful deals! 



tammywks said:


> View attachment 3004398
> 
> What I got from Hermes Ready-to-wear Sale


----------



## Cyph3r

Truly lovely!



BalLVLover said:


> Rouge Piment GP and some twillys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005292


----------



## Cyph3r

Color always looks so vivid and so alive in TC. Very beautiful. Congrats!



diannevaz said:


> First post here...because I just bought my first Birkin several days ago! I am afraid to use it so it's still new.  It's a 35 cm Blue Sapphire in Clemence.
> 
> What is the best way to use a bag like this while protecting it from major damage? I know that some wear and tear is inevitable, but I want to take very good care of it.
> 
> TIA for your advice!
> 
> View attachment 3004895
> View attachment 3004895


----------



## franhueso

Hello:
My new Agenda Grand Modele in Epsom Etoupe  
Thanks


----------



## fromparis

Thank you Ladies for your kind words  !



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love, love, love this Glenan buckle with the RC strap ~ gorgeous! Am trying hard to resist it, *fromparis*.


Resistance is futile dear Vigée  ! I wear a lot of Bleu Marine (Navy blue) in spring when the weather is not sunny (so very often here in Paris) and I love how rouge casaque can twist this color...Rouge Casaque can change Navy from boring to chic and yet fun IMO  !


----------



## missjenn

franhueso said:


> Hello:
> 
> My new Agenda Grand Modele in Epsom Etoupe
> 
> Thanks




Ooooo congrats!! Can I see an image of the inside?


----------



## franhueso

missjenn said:


> Ooooo congrats!! Can I see an image of the inside?


Thanks


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Rami, a K32 is on my shoppinglist, and I was offered a K35 in GT but it's too big for me. I'm so happy GT is again available [emoji1]


----------



## Hermes Only

BalLVLover said:


> Rouge Piment GP and some twillys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005292


That is a LOVELY Color.. Congrats!! 



fromparis said:


> SO Fauve and Rouge Casaque Belt...and a happy find  Enrouleur Dring in Barenia  !


 Gorgeous Buys.... That belt  is amazing!


----------



## Serva1

lovely64 said:


> Gorgeous! Love grisT!




Thank you lovely [emoji1]


----------



## Hermes Only

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Freckles&Mygoodies, I fell in love with the tray as soon as I saw it. Will look pretty in my home.
> 
> You are right Minus&Doves, presenting my new workbag....GTB35 a classic that has been away for 2 yrs but has made a comeback.
> 
> View attachment 3004086


  Congrats on the timeless and classic B.. you'll have many use for this one.



tammywks said:


> View attachment 3004398
> 
> What I got from Hermes Ready-to-wear Sale


 Fabulous Haul


----------



## Luvquality

Serva1 and tammywks, both WOW!! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## cutetoby

new key holder for my new car~~~


----------



## diannevaz

Thanks so much!


----------



## MichelleSinHk

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3006297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new key holder for my new car~~~



Wow this is gorgeous


----------



## Lu C

I've just got a Kelly 28 Graphite Togo PHW R stamp.


----------



## MYH

Lu C said:


> I've just got a Kelly 28 Graphite Togo PHW R stamp.


Can we see pics? Sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Nahreen

franhueso said:


> Thanks



Congrats. I would love to have one of those agendas.


----------



## papertiger

fromparis said:


> SO Fauve and Rouge Casaque Belt...and a happy find  Enrouleur Dring in Barenia  !



Fabulous belt combo!

Sorry to be ignorant, what is a Dring and what does it do?



Cyph3r said:


> Farandole 120, etoupe Carmen & KD, silk notebook (and hedgehog charm)






cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3006297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new key holder for my new car~~~




I'm obsessed with Carmens, congratulations on these (and all your other beauties) shining examples


----------



## papertiger

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!



Wowzza! Truly stunning,  and I'm not even a birkin girl


----------



## fromparis

papertiger said:


> Fabulous belt combo!
> 
> Sorry to be ignorant, what is a Dring and what does it do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with Carmens, congratulations on these (and all your other beauties) shining examples


Merci Papertiger :  I'm sure I'll use this belt combo a lot !
A Dring (in French, the sound of the old phones) is a little accessory to roll your headphones   !


----------



## Serva1

Luvquality said:


> Serva1 and tammywks, both WOW!! Congrats to both of you!




Thank you Luvquality [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3006297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new key holder for my new car~~~




Congrats, lovely colour combo especially for a black car. Never seen in this colour before.


----------



## papertiger

fromparis said:


> Merci Papertiger :  I'm sure I'll use this belt combo a lot !
> *A Dring (in French, the sound of the old phones) is a little accessory to roll your headphones *  !



Oh tres cool


----------



## mp4

fromparis said:


> SO Fauve and Rouge Casaque Belt...and a happy find  Enrouleur Dring in Barenia  !



Love the RC/fauve CW!!  I got one recently with brown.  RC is much better!!!


----------



## Mochiyii

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3006297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new key holder for my new car~~~




I bought the same thing last week intended to put on my birkin as a bag charm [emoji5] lovely color combination


----------



## csetcos

Went a little crazy with CDCs this week!!!  Colvert swift with palladium, black box with gold, and Colvert swift with rose gold!


----------



## mygoodies

csetcos said:


> Went a little crazy with CDCs this week!!!  Colvert swift with palladium, black box with gold, and Colvert swift with rose gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007131
> View attachment 3007132
> View attachment 3007133
> View attachment 3007134
> View attachment 3007135
> View attachment 3007136




Wowieeeeee!!! Gorgeous CDC OVERLOAD!! Enjoy all of them!!


----------



## MYH

Found this on evilbay for little sis. She will look so chic in her white shirt and navy shorts.


----------



## MYH

Ok I'm also fessing up to another illusion bracelet. Now I have both GHW and SHW so I can use the straps interchangeably. 

Capucine/white and blue sapphire/black


----------



## MYH

csetcos said:


> Went a little crazy with CDCs this week!!!  Colvert swift with palladium, black box with gold, and Colvert swift with rose gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007131
> View attachment 3007132
> View attachment 3007133
> View attachment 3007134
> View attachment 3007135
> View attachment 3007136



You will be so glad you have these accessories when you are putting together outfits. They are gorgeous!



franhueso said:


> Thanks


I love the ship on the page.  I'm also starting to think about going back to old school agendas rather than using my phone. 



cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3006297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new key holder for my new car~~~


Great color combo. Have not seen it before. 



BalLVLover said:


> Rouge Piment GP and some twillys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005292


What a cheerful GP! And twins on the pastel twilly. 



fromparis said:


> SO Fauve and Rouge Casaque Belt...and a happy find  Enrouleur Dring in Barenia  !


I love the buckle on this belt! Tres chic and doesn't scream Hermes. 



Cyph3r said:


> Farandole 120, etoupe Carmen & KD, silk notebook (and hedgehog charm)


Lots of goodies! Is the hedgehog charm From Hermes?


----------



## catsinthebag

MYH said:


> Ok I'm also fessing up to another illusion bracelet. Now I have both GHW and SHW so I can use the straps interchangeably.
> 
> Capucine/white and blue sapphire/black
> 
> View attachment 3007431



These are so cool. I was just looking at one over on H.com. Can you tell me, are they easy to get on and off? And does the leather flap ever catch on anything? Weird question, but I hate it when bracelets get caught on my clothes.


----------



## ferrip

This is stunning! ! ! Congrats! ! ! 



Kkho said:


> View attachment 3003099
> 
> Here you go Leah, Vigee and Hopiko.
> It looks dark here because I took this in the evening in the hotel room. Color is actually more vibrant and slightly lighter. Will do another reveal when I head back to Asia next week.
> And Leah, I'm sure I'll find another way of displaying all my bags when I'm extremely extremely bored one day. Haha...
> Now to ban island I go for the rest of this year!!!


----------



## BridesdeGala

This article seems appropriate here  in an ironic way  

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifes...fcd6f0-ef4e-11e4-8666-a1d756d0218e_story.html


----------



## MSO13

MYH said:


> Ok I'm also fessing up to another illusion bracelet. Now I have both GHW and SHW so I can use the straps interchangeably.
> 
> Capucine/white and blue sapphire/black
> 
> View attachment 3007431




I'm doing this as well but with the Imprevisible bracelet, it's like getting 4 bracelets!!


----------



## Cyph3r

All are lovely. I completely adore CDCs and yours are 



csetcos said:


> Went a little crazy with CDCs this week!!!  Colvert swift with palladium, black box with gold, and Colvert swift with rose gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007131
> View attachment 3007132
> View attachment 3007133
> View attachment 3007134
> View attachment 3007135
> View attachment 3007136


----------



## Cyph3r

MYH said:


> You will be so glad you have these accessories when you are putting together outfits. They are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I love the ship on the page.  I'm also starting to think about going back to old school agendas rather than using my phone.
> 
> 
> Great color combo. Have not seen it before.
> 
> 
> What a cheerful GP! And twins on the pastel twilly.
> 
> 
> I love the buckle on this belt! Tres chic and doesn't scream Hermes.
> 
> 
> Lots of goodies! Is the hedgehog charm From Hermes?



Yes. Reminds me of Europe actually. It was made in 2007-8 or thereabouts.


----------



## Serva1

Lu C said:


> I've just got a Kelly 28 Graphite Togo PHW R stamp.




Congrats Lu C, enjoy your K28 and please post a pic when you have the time [emoji1]


----------



## MYH

catsinthebag said:


> These are so cool. I was just looking at one over on H.com. Can you tell me, are they easy to get on and off? And does the leather flap ever catch on anything? Weird question, but I hate it when bracelets get caught on my clothes.


Yes, totally easy to take on and off and no, the bracelets don't get caught on my clothes.


----------



## Purrsey

Hi, both my scarfs arrived. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Serva1

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3007841
> View attachment 3007842
> 
> Hi, both my scarfs arrived. They are gorgeous.




Beautiful, especially the second one with antique perfume bottles [emoji7] Congrats [emoji1]


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> Ok I'm also fessing up to another illusion bracelet. Now I have both GHW and SHW so I can use the straps interchangeably.
> 
> Capucine/white and blue sapphire/black
> 
> View attachment 3007431



Yay! You were talking about doing that - glad you did. So pretty!


----------



## MYH

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3007841
> View attachment 3007842
> 
> Hi, both my scarfs arrived. They are gorgeous.


They are both gorgeous neutrals.  So sophisticated! 



klynneann said:


> Yay! You were talking about doing that - glad you did. So pretty!


I'm terrible Klynneann.  Once I have an idea in my mind, I cannot make it go away.  Now if only H would sell just straps and not the clasps because I don't need those anymore!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3007841
> View attachment 3007842
> 
> Hi, both my scarfs arrived. They are gorgeous.


Clean and beautiful


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> I'm terrible Klynneann.  Once I have an idea in my mind, I cannot make it go away.  Now if only H would sell just straps and not the clasps because I don't need those anymore!



Right? that would be great! But I thought you had an idea for that too...


----------



## Surin

My Hermes H hour


----------



## ceci

csetcos said:


> Went a little crazy with CDCs this week!!!  Colvert swift with palladium, black box with gold, and Colvert swift with rose gold!




Woohoo! You got all hardware colors covered!! Black & GHW is classic + Colvert looks great in either PHW & RSHW!! Congrats!


----------



## ceci

Got this men silk/cotton scarf earlier. Love the Horsepower theme & something I can wear on DH's track day! [emoji469]


----------



## exelero

My rabbits!!


----------



## Love_Couture

exelero said:


> My rabbits!!
> 
> View attachment 3009297



The rabbits are adorable! Love it!!!


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> Right? that would be great! But I thought you had an idea for that too...


I did but it didn't work out.  I have already tried.


----------



## extrafashion1

exelero said:


> My rabbits!!
> 
> View attachment 3009297



So adorable Congrats


----------



## graycat5

A bit of retail therapy was in order...my new 42mm belt in Bleu Colvert/Bleu Atoll:


----------



## doves75

graycat5 said:


> A bit of retail therapy was in order...my new 42mm belt in Bleu Colvert/Bleu Atoll:




What a nice color combo!! Enjoy )


----------



## luckylove

graycat5 said:


> A bit of retail therapy was in order...my new 42mm belt in Bleu Colvert/Bleu Atoll:



Stunning! Enjoy your gorgeous new belt!


----------



## S'Mom

Well, I WOULD have had a new scarf (but the SA forgot to put it aside for me) and a new ring (but the sizing was off) so......nothing new for me today!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

graycat5 said:


> A bit of retail therapy was in order...my new 42mm belt in Bleu Colvert/Bleu Atoll:


Very beautiful shade of Blue


----------



## Purrsey

graycat5 said:


> A bit of retail therapy was in order...my new 42mm belt in Bleu Colvert/Bleu Atoll:




Wow I'm not even a blue person but this is totally awesome.


----------



## AdoreHermes

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3007841
> View attachment 3007842
> 
> Hi, both my scarfs arrived. They are gorgeous.




Super gorgeous scarfs, 
I especially love the bicycle one. Do you know the name of that scarf?


thanks
coco


----------



## Purrsey

AdoreHermes said:


> Super gorgeous scarfs,
> I especially love the bicycle one. Do you know the name of that scarf?
> 
> 
> thanks
> coco




Thank you and yes the bicycle is one of my fav. It is called Les Becanes. Hope you'll find her too.


----------



## rainneday

graycat5 said:


> A bit of retail therapy was in order...my new 42mm belt in Bleu Colvert/Bleu Atoll:



I love this color combo. The Bleu Atoll doesn't seem to work for my skin tone, but it makes my eyes happy! Congrats!


----------



## exelero

extrafashion1 said:


> So adorable Congrats




Thanks! [emoji2]


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> I did but it didn't work out.  I have already tried.



Oh, that's a bummer!


----------



## picabo

BalLVLover said:


> Rouge Piment GP and some twillys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005292



Wow thats a gorgeous color!


----------



## Love_Couture

Purchased during the weekend and at work wearing today: Rose pink cotton silk sweater with 90CM La Maison Des Carres silk scarf in Marine and rose.


----------



## vivelebag

graycat5 said:


> A bit of retail therapy was in order...my new 42mm belt in Bleu Colvert/Bleu Atoll:




Beautiful belt and buckle!


----------



## Mandy K

Love_Couture said:


> Purchased during the weekend and at work wearing today: Rose pink cotton silk sweater with 90CM La Maison Des Carres silk scarf in Marine and rose.




Pretty!


----------



## rainneday

Love_Couture said:


> Purchased during the weekend and at work wearing today: Rose pink cotton silk sweater with 90CM La Maison Des Carres silk scarf in Marine and rose.



This is so pretty!


----------



## cutetoby

Serva1 said:


> Congrats, lovely colour combo especially for a black car. Never seen in this colour before.




Thank you Serva!  I indeed got a black car...hahaha


----------



## Harpertoo

In my quest for a K, and because I'm missing my daughter who on a 3 day class trip, I bought a little distraction....


----------



## loves

Harpertoo said:


> In my quest for a K, and because I'm missing my daughter who on a 3 day class trip, I bought a little distraction....



stunning pair. definitely very distracting


----------



## QKay

MYH said:


> Found this on evilbay for little sis. She will look so chic in her white shirt and navy shorts.
> View attachment 3007414
> 
> View attachment 3007415
> 
> View attachment 3007416


That is gorgeous.


----------



## Rami00

harpertoo said:


> in my quest for a k, and because i'm missing my daughter who on a 3 day class trip, i bought a little distraction....


 
wow!


----------



## Harpertoo

loves said:


> stunning pair. definitely very distracting


thank you - I should clarify - the H bracelet is new piece.

(I thought I wanted the large single strap, but it was not me. although they are gorgeous.)


----------



## iamyumi

Went a bit crazy with vintage bags recently.. This is my new find - black box kelly 32 from 1989. She looks fantastic


----------



## coucou chanel

iamyumi said:


> Went a bit crazy with vintage bags recently.. This is my new find - black box kelly 32 from 1989. She looks fantastic
> View attachment 3011435



Beautiful!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Harpertoo said:


> In my quest for a K, and because I'm missing my daughter who on a 3 day class trip, I bought a little distraction....


 
This looks wonderful on your wrist. I have the same Rivale and unfortunately does not fit my wrist properly - the small is too small and the medium way too big - I ended up getting the medium and it just sits in my drawer because its too big but this fits you perfectly!  Beautiful arm candy.


----------



## Vitamina H

iamyumi said:


> Went a bit crazy with vintage bags recently.. This is my new find - black box kelly 32 from 1989. She looks fantastic
> View attachment 3011435



What a beautiful find, *iamyumi*! She is stunning and one can tell she was extremely well taken care of. Enjoy her! 



Harpertoo said:


> In my quest for a K, and because I'm missing my daughter who on a 3 day class trip, I bought a little distraction....



*Harpertoo,* love this picture! You have given me one more thing to add to my ever growing list! It really and truly looks especially pretty on you.


----------



## Rami00

iamyumi said:


> Went a bit crazy with vintage bags recently.. This is my new find - black box kelly 32 from 1989. She looks fantastic
> View attachment 3011435


 
 it's a beauty.


----------



## catsinthebag

iamyumi said:


> Went a bit crazy with vintage bags recently.. This is my new find - black box kelly 32 from 1989. She looks fantastic
> View attachment 3011435



Gorgeous Kelly, congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

iamyumi said:


> Went a bit crazy with vintage bags recently.. This is my new find - black box kelly 32 from 1989. She looks fantastic
> View attachment 3011435


Truly beauty


----------



## catsinthebag

Had a store credit burning a hole in my pocket, so picked up a couple of small things today...


Twilly for my Gold GP:


And, a black Rivale


Thought it would look good with my black Clic H...


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MASEML

So beautiful!! Love your twilly and Rivale. .


----------



## GimmieHermes

iamyumi said:


> Went a bit crazy with vintage bags recently.. This is my new find - black box kelly 32 from 1989. She looks fantastic
> View attachment 3011435



Wow what a find. Your Kelly looks brand new! Gorgeous!


----------



## cd88

Beautiful colour.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

catsinthebag said:


> Had a store credit burning a hole in my pocket, so picked up a couple of small things today...
> View attachment 3011807
> 
> Twilly for my Gold GP:
> View attachment 3011808
> 
> And, a black Rivale
> View attachment 3011809
> 
> Thought it would look good with my black Clic H...
> View attachment 3011810
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Great purchases.  Better use it before another price increase.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Just got this today. I posted a photo of the Bamboo side on the Be Hapi thread.  The reverse side is Turquoise.  Love the bi-color bracelets. Like getting two for the price of one.


----------



## catsinthebag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Great purchases.  Better use it before another price increase.



Gaahh! Don't even say that! It feels like we just had a price increase!


----------



## catsinthebag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Just got this today. I posted a photo of the Bamboo side on the Be Hapi thread.  The reverse side is Turquoise.  Love the bi-color bracelets. Like getting two for the price of one.
> View attachment 3011983



Pretty bracelet. Love that red bolide peeking out too!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Kelly dog in GHW - finally!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> Had a store credit burning a hole in my pocket, so picked up a couple of small things today...
> View attachment 3011807
> 
> Twilly for my Gold GP:
> View attachment 3011808
> 
> And, a black Rivale
> View attachment 3011809
> 
> Thought it would look good with my black Clic H...
> View attachment 3011810
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!





WillstarveforLV said:


> Kelly dog in GHW - finally!



*catsinthebag*, H store credits burn a hole in my pocket too unless I'm waiting for a B/K. You picked out great H accessories, congrats. Love your Mackenzie-Childs pieces in the background ~ twins with my DD. 

*WillstarveforLV*, obsessed with GHW on CDCs and KDs, great KD ~ LOVE!!


----------



## periogirl28

DH found me a Rose Jaipur Lindy on his biz trip. [emoji7]


----------



## MASEML

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3012264
> 
> DH found me a Rose Jaipur Lindy on his biz trip. [emoji7]


Periogirl- what a beautiful Lindy. How sweet of your DH!


----------



## Mandy K

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3012264
> 
> DH found me a Rose Jaipur Lindy on his biz trip. [emoji7]




So lovely! Congratulations- it's beautiful


----------



## Purrsey

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3012264
> 
> DH found me a Rose Jaipur Lindy on his biz trip. [emoji7]




Perfect! Enjoy.


----------



## mibonbon

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3012264
> 
> DH found me a Rose Jaipur Lindy on his biz trip. [emoji7]




What a nice DH! Congrats on a fab find!! [emoji8]May I ask where he purchased it?


----------



## catsinthebag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *catsinthebag*, H store credits burn a hole in my pocket too unless I'm waiting for a B/K. You picked out great H accessories, congrats. Love your Mackenzie-Childs pieces in the background ~ twins with my DD.



Thanks, Vigee! Love the whimsy of Mackenzie-Childs -- the pets' water dish is the same pattern. 



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3012264
> 
> DH found me a Rose Jaipur Lindy on his biz trip. [emoji7]



Beautiful bag, periogirl -- what a sweet DH you have!


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3012264
> 
> DH found me a Rose Jaipur Lindy on his biz trip. [emoji7]



Congrats Periogirl,  you should send DH on business trips more often eh &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Serva1

iamyumi said:


> Went a bit crazy with vintage bags recently.. This is my new find - black box kelly 32 from 1989. She looks fantastic
> View attachment 3011435




Such a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## S'Mom

iamyumi said:


> Went a bit crazy with vintage bags recently.. This is my new find - black box kelly 32 from 1989. She looks fantastic
> View attachment 3011435



These vintage pieces are the best!  Look at that beautiful box calf!


----------



## Love_Couture

My new Koto sneakers.  Wearing them at work on a happy Friday!


----------



## designergoods

Ms. Vert Olive Barenia Birkin. Thank you to the sweet TPF members who help make this a dream come true!


----------



## klynneann

iamyumi said:


> Went a bit crazy with vintage bags recently.. This is my new find - black box kelly 32 from 1989. She looks fantastic
> View attachment 3011435



Wow - gorgeous!!  Someday...



chkpfbeliever said:


> Just got this today. I posted a photo of the Bamboo side on the Be Hapi thread.  The reverse side is Turquoise.  Love the bi-color bracelets. Like getting two for the price of one.
> View attachment 3011983



Love both sides, especially with the GHW!



Love_Couture said:


> My new Koto sneakers.  Wearing them at work on a happy Friday!



Fun!!



designergoods said:


> Ms. Vert Olive Barenia Birkin. Thank you to the sweet TPF members who help make this a dream come true!



Vert Olive Barenia!!!


----------



## mygoodies

catsinthebag said:


> Had a store credit burning a hole in my pocket, so picked up a couple of small things today...
> View attachment 3011807
> 
> Twilly for my Gold GP:
> View attachment 3011808
> 
> And, a black Rivale
> View attachment 3011809
> 
> Thought it would look good with my black Clic H...
> View attachment 3011810
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Loooove yr pretties!! The Rivale looks GORG with the clic H! ENJOY!


----------



## diannevaz

Here's my new Berline from the Panama store. Good thing I'm leaving here tomorrow...this store has a great selection!


----------



## doves75

designergoods said:


> Ms. Vert Olive Barenia Birkin. Thank you to the sweet TPF members who help make this a dream come true!




Gorgeous bag!! Congrats!!


----------



## doves75

diannevaz said:


> Here's my new Berline from the Panama store. Good thing I'm leaving here tomorrow...this store has a great selection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012882




Such a happy bag!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sleepykitten

Here's my new RC Kellly 32! Thank you for those who helped me decide


----------



## designergoods

klynneann said:


> Vert Olive Barenia!!!





doves75 said:


> Gorgeous bag!! Congrats!!


----------



## LaPato

Unexpected surprise K in Gris tourterelle . Just put on some random twilly from another bag so I could take her out on the town .


----------



## LemonBrulee

diannevaz said:


> Here's my new Berline from the Panama store. Good thing I'm leaving here tomorrow...this store has a great selection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012882




What a cutie!! Love it[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

LaPato said:


> Unexpected surprise K in Gris tourterelle . Just put on some random twilly from another bag so I could take her out on the town .



Oh wow! What a great bag! How did you manage to score that?


----------



## Serva1

designergoods said:


> Ms. Vert Olive Barenia Birkin. Thank you to the sweet TPF members who help make this a dream come true!




This is an amazing bag, love barenia [emoji173]&#65039; Congrats Designergoods [emoji1]


----------



## klynneann

diannevaz said:


> Here's my new Berline from the Panama store. Good thing I'm leaving here tomorrow...this store has a great selection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012882



Ooo - I like the Berline in this color!



sleepykitten said:


> Here's my new RC Kellly 32! Thank you for those who helped me decide
> View attachment 3013019



So pretty!  Congrats!!



LaPato said:


> Unexpected surprise K in Gris tourterelle . Just put on some random twilly from another bag so I could take her out on the town .



I love this color - congrats!


----------



## perlerare

designergoods said:


> Ms. Vert Olive Barenia Birkin. Thank you to the sweet TPF members who help make this a dream come true!




WOW ! Such a nice piece . Congrats!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Some gorgeous new family members here, I'm referring to the bags, lol..., my goodness are they lovely


----------



## periogirl28

MASEML said:


> Periogirl- what a beautiful Lindy. How sweet of your DH!



Thank you, yes he is very sweet! 



Mandy K said:


> So lovely! Congratulations- it's beautiful





Purrsey said:


> Perfect! Enjoy.





pearliiee said:


> What a nice DH! Congrats on a fab find!! [emoji8]May I ask where he purchased it?



Thank you! He found it at the Hermes store in Geneva airport on his way home. He is good at checking airports stores by now. 



bagalogist said:


> Congrats Periogirl,  you should send DH on business trips more often eh &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



Eh no please, less travelling and less Hermes is best!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, Vigee! Love the whimsy of Mackenzie-Childs -- *the pets' water dish is the same pattern.*
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag, periogirl -- what a sweet DH you have!



*catsinthebag*, TWINS with my DD!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

designergoods said:


> Ms. Vert Olive Barenia Birkin. Thank you to the sweet TPF members who help make this a dream come true!





diannevaz said:


> Here's my new Berline from the Panama store. Good thing I'm leaving here tomorrow...this store has a great selection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012882





sleepykitten said:


> Here's my new RC Kellly 32! Thank you for those who helped me decide
> View attachment 3013019





LaPato said:


> Unexpected surprise K in Gris tourterelle . Just put on some random twilly from another bag so I could take her out on the town .



Ladies, it's raining gorgeous H bags ~ congrats on your B/Ks and Berline! Wonderful Saturday morning eye-candy for me. Thanks for your lovely pics.


----------



## designergoods

Serva1 said:


> This is an amazing bag, love barenia [emoji173]&#65039; Congrats Designergoods [emoji1]


Thank you so much. So nice to finally introduce Ms. VO 



perlerare said:


> WOW ! Such a nice piece . Congrats!


Much appreciated! Cant get enough of her aroma 



trishaluvslv said:


> Some gorgeous new family members here, I'm referring to the bags, lol..., my goodness are they lovely


Thank you!.. all the bags here are lovely eye candy!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, it's raining gorgeous H bags ~ congrats on your B/Ks and Berline! Wonderful Saturday morning eye-candy for me. Thanks for your lovely pics.


Thanks for the nice compliment! All the bags are stunning here!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

sleepykitten said:


> Here's my new RC Kellly 32! Thank you for those who helped me decide
> View attachment 3013019




Lovely, beautiful colour! Congrats.


----------



## LaPato

panthere55 said:


> Oh wow! What a great bag! How did you manage to score that?



Secret weapon ! &#128584;&#128152;


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is my brins d'or scarf - saw it in Vegas and regretted not getting it  so I got it as soon as I came back home.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

WillstarveforLV said:


> Here is my brins d'or scarf - saw it in Vegas and regretted not getting it  so I got it as soon as I came back home.


Very beautiful scarf


----------



## niuniu75

My 1st Hermes bag ....[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Love_Couture

niuniu75 said:


> View attachment 3015528
> 
> 
> My 1st Hermes bag ....[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Its beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## Serva1

niuniu75 said:


> View attachment 3015528
> 
> 
> My 1st Hermes bag ....[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Congrats niuniu, the first H bag (H is very addictive, so I assume there will be more bags in future) is always so special. You have dressed your Herbag very pretty. Enjoy [emoji1]


----------



## Mochiyii

niuniu75 said:


> View attachment 3015528
> 
> 
> My 1st Hermes bag ....[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Love the dark blue ( sapphire? ) and chocolate top combination!!! Where did you find this beauty? I waited more than a year for a herbag to be offered from my SA and finally gave up and forked over 30% more than retail from a Reseller to finally get my rose Sakura her bag!!


----------



## niuniu75

Thanks all . Indeed quite happy to score this bag . 

Hi Mochiyii , I got this beauty from Bangkok International Airport . But price slightly more expensive than Singapore . But it's worth it [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Mochiyii

niuniu75 said:


> Thanks all . Indeed quite happy to score this bag .
> 
> Hi Mochiyii , I got this beauty from Bangkok International Airport . But price slightly more expensive than Singapore . But it's worth it [emoji6][emoji6]




I wish we had access in the duty free here in LA. LOVE LOVE the color combination againm lucky you[emoji5]


----------



## LVsister

Fedex just dropped this off &#128516;Nothing major, but just as happy &#128525;
Thx for letting me share


----------



## Mandy K

LVsister said:


> Fedex just dropped this off [emoji1]Nothing major, but just as happy [emoji7]
> Thx for letting me share
> View attachment 3015743




Adorable!


----------



## Lu C

exelero said:


> My rabbits!!
> 
> View attachment 3009297


Love your rabbits! &#128525;


----------



## Lu C

Lu C said:


> I've just got a Kelly 28 Graphite Togo PHW R stamp.



It's a medium to dark grey colour.


----------



## Lu C

Serva1 said:


> Congrats niuniu, the first H bag (H is very addictive, so I assume there will be more bags in future) is always so special. You have dressed your Herbag very pretty. Enjoy [emoji1]


Nice....congrats!  Is the colour navy or dark grey?


----------



## Love_Couture

LVsister said:


> Fedex just dropped this off &#128516;Nothing major, but just as happy &#128525;
> Thx for letting me share
> View attachment 3015743



Love them!  Congratulations!


----------



## ceci

LVsister said:


> Fedex just dropped this off [emoji1]Nothing major, but just as happy [emoji7]
> Thx for letting me share
> View attachment 3015743




That's great! Was it from H.com? Under which section?? Never be able to find this keychain from boutique nor online shop! Lucky you!!


----------



## Luxury_art_fash

Stocked up on gifts for family and friends including; 
 agendas 
A CDC + A clic clac for a friends teenage daughter
Kelly wallet 
Many Scarfs - twillys and gavroche (my favourite + makes for a great gift)

I was wondering if anyone has any information on the petit h monthly subscription? 

Also where is it possible to purchase the leather wrapped pencils?


----------



## Freckles1

niuniu75 said:


> View attachment 3015528
> 
> 
> My 1st Hermes bag ....[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




What a beauty. Congratulations 
The Lilly's are gorgeous too. Love the twilly!


----------



## excalibur

LVsister said:


> Fedex just dropped this off &#128516;Nothing major, but just as happy &#128525;
> Thx for letting me share
> View attachment 3015743


Can you please share where you got this charm from? A reseller?
Nice item!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LVsister said:


> Fedex just dropped this off &#128516;Nothing major, but just as happy &#128525;
> Thx for letting me share
> View attachment 3015743


So adorable


----------



## LaChocolat

Vintage Herbag from Japanese reseller. I have a toile bottom as well. Took it out for a test drive today and it's just perfect to carry my essentials plus lots of stuff for my little guy. I am so happy I got it!


----------



## LaChocolat




----------



## Keren16

Beautiful & looks in great condition


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful & looks in great condition



Thanks!  It is in great condition. This was an amazing first eBay/first H purse purchase.


----------



## gymangel812

picked up these from a consignment store. my first pair of H shoes and my first H purchase in like 18 months i think lol (nothing really catching my eye, don't live near a store so can't get a bag).



they're so soft & comfy!


----------



## JRTgal

gymangel812 said:


> picked up these from a consignment store. my first pair of H shoes and my first H purchase in like 18 months i think lol (nothing really catching my eye, don't live near a store so can't get a bag).
> 
> 
> 
> they're so soft & comfy!


What a great score..congrats!


----------



## LaChocolat

gymangel812 said:


> picked up these from a consignment store. my first pair of H shoes and my first H purchase in like 18 months i think lol (nothing really catching my eye, don't live near a store so can't get a bag).
> 
> 
> 
> they're so soft & comfy!



Wow, those are so cute and so unique too. Great find!


----------



## bagidiotic

gymangel812 said:


> picked up these from a consignment store. my first pair of H shoes and my first H purchase in like 18 months i think lol (nothing really catching my eye, don't live near a store so can't get a bag).
> 
> 
> 
> they're so soft & comfy!



So  cute
Ghillies  on your feet?
Haha


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LaChocolat said:


> Vintage Herbag from Japanese reseller. I have a toile bottom as well. Took it out for a test drive today and it's just perfect to carry my essentials plus lots of stuff for my little guy. I am so happy I got it!
> 
> View attachment 3016573





LaChocolat said:


> View attachment 3016577



Beautiful inside out


----------



## klynneann

gymangel812 said:


> picked up these from a consignment store. my first pair of H shoes and my first H purchase in like 18 months i think lol (nothing really catching my eye, don't live near a store so can't get a bag).
> they're so soft & comfy!


 

So cute!  Love the color combo!


----------



## Love_Couture

gymangel812 said:


> picked up these from a consignment store. my first pair of H shoes and my first H purchase in like 18 months i think lol (nothing really catching my eye, don't live near a store so can't get a bag).
> 
> 
> 
> they're so soft & comfy!




Great find.  Congratulations!


----------



## ninayoung

Lindy 26, purchased last Christmas in Madrid. 

During my short visit on the morning of Dec 26, they sold out 3 Lindys of the same size!!!


----------



## Mandy K

ninayoung said:


> Lindy 26, purchased last Christmas in Madrid.
> 
> During my short visit on the morning of Dec 26, they sold out 3 Lindys of the same size!!!




Wow stunning! You're so lucky to get a size 26!


----------



## periogirl28

ninayoung said:


> Lindy 26, purchased last Christmas in Madrid.
> 
> During my short visit on the morning of Dec 26, they sold out 3 Lindys of the same size!!!



This is beautiful, look at that colour!


----------



## Txoceangirl

My new B30 from FSH!  I'm a happy girl.


----------



## Mandy K

Txoceangirl said:


> My new B30 from FSH!  I'm a happy girl.




So pretty


----------



## qwertyz

Txoceangirl said:


> My new B30 from FSH!  I'm a happy girl.




Congrats! You are so lucky! I want the exact combination!


----------



## qwerty_s

Txoceangirl said:


> My new B30 from FSH!  I'm a happy girl.




I desperately need a 'like' button for this photo! Hahaha


----------



## ninayoung

Mandy K said:


> Wow stunning! You're so lucky to get a size 26!


I know!! I went to the store at 10am the next day after Christmas. I think they just had their stock refilled.


----------



## Mandy K

ninayoung said:


> I know!! I went to the store at 10am the next day after Christmas. I think they just had their stock refilled.




I also thought it was quite hard to get a size 26 in Europe so this has given me some new hope!  the Lindy you got is my HG bag- perfect shade of blue and size! Enjoy it


----------



## Love_Couture

ninayoung said:


> Lindy 26, purchased last Christmas in Madrid.
> 
> During my short visit on the morning of Dec 26, they sold out 3 Lindys of the same size!!!



This is so beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Txoceangirl said:


> My new B30 from FSH!  I'm a happy girl.



Gorgeous B30 PHW and love the twillys, *Txoceangirl*. Major congrats!


----------



## HGT

Txoceangirl said:


> My new B30 from FSH!  I'm a happy girl.




Congrats!!


----------



## riquita

A birthday gift from DH.


----------



## marbella8

Harpertoo said:


> In my quest for a K, and because I'm missing my daughter who on a 3 day class trip, I bought a little distraction....


I think this is my favorite-Rivale leather and hardware combo!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

riquita said:


> A birthday gift from DH.


Any reveal?


----------



## ninayoung

Txoceangirl said:


> My new B30 from FSH!  I'm a happy girl.


Classic


----------



## riquita

LOUKPEACH said:


> Any reveal?



Here's the reveal. I've been a reading a lot of forums about Hermes, and I only have a few Hermes items. But each one is a treasure.


----------



## Mandy K

Just a little H treat to mark the end of a long work week and to keep me sane while I patiently wait for my dream Lindy to be available for purchase! A Bastia coin purse in rubis red


----------



## riquita

Mandy K said:


> Just a little H treat to mark the end of a long work week and to keep me sane while I patiently wait for my dream Lindy to be available for purchase! A Bastia coin purse in rubis red
> 
> View attachment 3020662
> View attachment 3020663
> View attachment 3020664


Mandy K, that's a beautiful color. Good luck on your Lindy!


----------



## rainneday

riquita said:


> Here's the reveal. I've been a reading a lot of forums about Hermes, and I only have a few Hermes items. But each one is a treasure.



Happy birthday! Lovely CW! 



Mandy K said:


> Just a little H treat to mark the end of a long work week and to keep me sane while I patiently wait for my dream Lindy to be available for purchase! A Bastia coin purse in rubis red
> 
> View attachment 3020662
> View attachment 3020663
> View attachment 3020664



So cute, congrats!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ninayoung said:


> Lindy 26, purchased last Christmas in Madrid.
> 
> During my short visit on the morning of Dec 26, they sold out 3 Lindys of the same size!!!



Oh my, is that a Lindy 26 with gold hardware ?? 26 is so hard to get.  Congrats.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LVsister said:


> Fedex just dropped this off &#128516;Nothing major, but just as happy &#128525;
> Thx for letting me share
> View attachment 3015743



I'm twins with you in the charm. This fuchsia color is such a nice pop over your Black Halzan. I didn't know that the Halzan comes in black.  Love the contrast stitching.


----------



## dooneybaby

The H boutique in Washington, D.C. never ordered Ciels Byzantins, so when I was in PA this weekend I stopped by the King of Prussia store.
saumon/orange/vert:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dooneybaby said:


> The H boutique in Washington, D.C. never ordered Ciels Byzantins, so when I was in PA this weekend I stopped by the King of Prussia store.
> saumon/orange/vert:



Beautiful and major congrats finding this hidden treasure, *dooneybaby*!


----------



## dooneybaby

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful and major congrats finding this hidden treasure, *dooneybaby*!


Thanks!


----------



## riquita

rainneday said:


> Happy birthday! Lovely CW!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, congrats!


Thank you rainneday! I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## lmac408

Here's my Colvert 32 Kelly purchased at FSH


----------



## bakeacookie

I love this pattern! And I had to get a scarf ring to go with it.


----------



## Onthego

lmac408 said:


> Here's my Colvert 32 Kelly purchased at FSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023954
> View attachment 3023956




Beautiful. It looks like an elegant color, and makes a great contrast with black I think. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Mandy K

lmac408 said:


> Here's my Colvert 32 Kelly purchased at FSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023954
> View attachment 3023956




Stunning!


----------



## sleepykitten

lmac408 said:


> Here's my Colvert 32 Kelly purchased at FSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023954
> View attachment 3023956



Beautiful! looks great on you, congrats


----------



## Rami00

lmac408 said:


> Here's my Colvert 32 Kelly purchased at FSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023954
> View attachment 3023956



What a beautiful color. Congrats!!!


----------



## ninayoung

Love the pattern! I have the same scarf ring in gold


----------



## klynneann

lmac408 said:


> Here's my Colvert 32 Kelly purchased at FSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023954
> View attachment 3023956



sigh.  You look fabulous with your beautiful new colvert Kelly - Congrats to you!!


----------



## klynneann

My new calvi in blue izmir to celebrate the grand re-opening of the Seattle H boutique.


----------



## bastardino6

klynneann said:


> My new calvi in blue izmir to celebrate the grand re-opening of the Seattle H boutique.



Nice color! I was at the re-opening too! I must say it is now much more spacious than the old store.


----------



## klynneann

bastardino6 said:


> Nice color! I was at the re-opening too! I must say it is now much more spacious than the old store.



Thank you!  It really is, and much brighter too - I love it!


----------



## ramenramen

Got this hair comb at NYC Madison Ave store.


----------



## Mandy K

klynneann said:


> My new calvi in blue izmir to celebrate the grand re-opening of the Seattle H boutique.




Love it! I bought the same calvi last month


----------



## Winnnnieli

klynneann said:


> My new calvi in blue izmir to celebrate the grand re-opening of the Seattle H boutique.




Blue Izmir is my fave!! [emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## klynneann

Mandy K said:


> Love it! I bought the same calvi last month





Winnnnieli said:


> Blue Izmir is my fave!! [emoji7][emoji170]



Thank you!  I think it's a great color!  It's my first blue izmir piece.


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> My new calvi in blue izmir to celebrate the grand re-opening of the Seattle H boutique.


Gorgeous! I forgot to mention that Calvis are on the "good" list too and don't warrant any trip to ban island! Great purchase.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

klynneann said:


> My new calvi in blue izmir to celebrate the grand re-opening of the Seattle H boutique.





ramenramen said:


> Got this hair comb at NYC Madison Ave store.
> View attachment 3024246



*klynneann*, love BI, one of my favorite blues from H, congrats. 

This comb is TDF, *ramen*. Gorgeous!


----------



## Serva1

I don't usually post these kind of small purchases but I'm so thrilled to have a little Bleu Azteque and twillies waiting for my SO


----------



## Mandy K

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3024457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually post these kind of small purchases but I'm so thrilled to have a little Bleu Azteque and twillies waiting for my SO




So lovely and definitely worthy of a post!


----------



## Serva1

Mandy K said:


> So lovely and definitely worthy of a post!




Thank you Mandy K  [emoji170] I think it's a lovely summer colour and a bit more bright compared to turquoise, which is also nice. In all pics BA looses the green shade and looks just blue. So difficult to get it right.


----------



## Mandy K

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Mandy K  [emoji170] I think it's a lovely summer colour and a bit more bright compared to turquoise, which is also nice. In all pics BA looses the green shade and looks just blue. So difficult to get it right.




Yes it's such a pretty blue  looking forward to the reveal of your SO once you get it too!


----------



## Serva1

Mandy K said:


> Yes it's such a pretty blue  looking forward to the reveal of your SO once you get it too!




Definitely posting a pic here but it can take a while so I will buy more accessories for the bag in the meantime [emoji1]


----------



## Keren16

MYH said:


> Gorgeous! I forgot to mention that Calvis are on the "good" list too and don't warrant any trip to ban island! Great purchase.




I agree!


----------



## klynneann

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3024457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually post these kind of small purchases but I'm so thrilled to have a little Bleu Azteque and twillies waiting for my SO



So pretty!!!


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> Gorgeous! I forgot to mention that Calvis are on the "good" list too and don't warrant any trip to ban island! Great purchase.



Thank goodness, lol. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *klynneann*, love BI, one of my favorite blues from H, congrats.



Thank you, Vigee!  There have been several recent posts of blue izmir so I caught the bug.    It is a beautiful color!


----------



## Love_Couture

lmac408 said:


> Here's my Colvert 32 Kelly purchased at FSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023954
> View attachment 3023956



Love it! Congratulations!


----------



## extrafashion1

Lindy 43 in Ultra Violet &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156; love this shade so much &#128522;


----------



## Winnnnieli

extrafashion1 said:


> Lindy 43 in Ultra Violet [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] love this shade so much [emoji4]




So beautiful!! And the twilly! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; enjoy dear, I'm so jealous!!


----------



## Birdonce

extrafashion1 said:


> Lindy 43 in Ultra Violet &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156; love this shade so much &#128522;


Lindy is GORGEOUS in UV! So rich and grapey


----------



## sleepykitten

extrafashion1 said:


> Lindy 43 in Ultra Violet &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156; love this shade so much &#128522;



Stunning! love UV! size 34? or 43?


----------



## rainneday

klynneann said:


> My new calvi in blue izmir to celebrate the grand re-opening of the Seattle H boutique.



Soo pretty! Love BI! 



ramenramen said:


> Got this hair comb at NYC Madison Ave store.
> View attachment 3024246



How cute is this?! How much was it, if I may ask?


----------



## rainneday

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3024457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't usually post these kind of small purchases but I'm so thrilled to have a little Bleu Azteque and twillies waiting for my SO



Gorgeous! Can't wait to see your SO!



extrafashion1 said:


> Lindy 43 in Ultra Violet &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156; love this shade so much &#128522;



Wow! Stunning purple!


----------



## Love_Couture

extrafashion1 said:


> Lindy 43 in Ultra Violet &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156; love this shade so much &#128522;



This is OMG!  Stunning.  Ultra Violet is Ultra vibrant and pretty!  Congrats!!!


----------



## honhon

extrafashion1 said:


> Lindy 43 in Ultra Violet &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156; love this shade so much &#128522;


is it also swift?  i love the shimmer


----------



## Cyph3r

Kick sneakers, fresh from the boutique. In Epsom leather.


----------



## Mandy K

extrafashion1 said:


> Lindy 43 in Ultra Violet [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] love this shade so much [emoji4]




So beautiful! What a find!


----------



## Cyph3r

Love this color and the twillies are the perfect match! :okay:





extrafashion1 said:


> Lindy 43 in Ultra Violet &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156; love this shade so much &#128522;


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> Soo pretty! Love BI!



Thank you, rainneday!


----------



## Serva1

klynneann said:


> So pretty!!!



Thank you klynneann [emoji1]



rainneday said:


> Gorgeous! Can't wait to see your SO!



Thank you rainneday [emoji1] Just placed it, so it might take a while...


----------



## Lovehermes89

Cyph3r said:


> Kick sneakers, fresh from the boutique. In Epsom leather.


 
Omg. Don't you just love their kicks? I got them in blue atoll and also the pattern one in canvas. They look like celine but I think hermes one is better.


----------



## S'Mom

THANK YOU to a dear friend and fellow scarfie who helped me track down this amazing color way of "Cavaliers du Caucase in Tabac/Orange  #9


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

S'Mom said:


> THANK YOU to a dear friend and fellow scarfie who helped me track down this amazing color way of "Cavaliers du Caucase in Tabac/Orange  #9



*S'Mom*, this is a beautiful pic and so luxe, major congrats!


----------



## s3raph1nas

I JUST got this beautiful scarf.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

s3raph1nas said:


> I JUST got this beautiful scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025701
> View attachment 3025702



This is a GORGEOUS design, congrats!


----------



## Love_Couture

s3raph1nas said:


> I JUST got this beautiful scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025701
> View attachment 3025702



This is a beauty!  Congratulations!


----------



## Purrsey

s3raph1nas said:


> I JUST got this beautiful scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025701
> View attachment 3025702




Oh so lovely! I'm eyeing on a quite similar one (not that close) called Voitures Paniers in black and gold. You've convinced me I'm gonna make a wise choice.


----------



## HoneyLocks

S'Mom said:


> THANK YOU to a dear friend and fellow scarfie who helped me track down this amazing color way of "Cavaliers du Caucase in Tabac/Orange  #9



pretty! more pics please


----------



## HoneyLocks

s3raph1nas said:


> I JUST got this beautiful scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025701
> View attachment 3025702



We are twins on this one. Such an elegant scarf, have good ties wearing it .

I have a "Les Jardins d'Andalusie" Scarf waiting for me at the post office next door. Can't wait for it to become morning!


----------



## Annabel Lee

I just bought the Halzan in etoupe: 





I LOVE that scarf, s3raph1nas!


----------



## pumpkiim

I got this lovely kelly 32 a few months ago


----------



## Cyph3r

Yes, so comfortable I'm thinking of getting the ones you mentioned! 



Lovehermes89 said:


> Omg. Don't you just love their kicks? I got them in blue atoll and also the pattern one in canvas. They look like celine but I think hermes one is better.


----------



## Mandy K

Annabel Lee said:


> I just bought the Halzan in etoupe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that scarf, s3raph1nas!







pumpkiim said:


> View attachment 3026419
> 
> I got this lovely kelly 32 a few months ago




Beautiful bags ladies! [emoji7]


----------



## Mandy K

Another little purchase until I can finally get my hands on a lindy... The ABC of Hermes Crafts book


----------



## Mochiyii

pumpkiim said:


> View attachment 3026419
> 
> I got this lovely kelly 32 a few months ago




Love the color... Is that blue jean? Very lovely


----------



## Love_Couture

pumpkiim said:


> View attachment 3026419
> 
> I got this lovely kelly 32 a few months ago



Love the color.  Congratulations!


----------



## TenaciousB

Annabel Lee said:


> I just bought the Halzan in etoupe:




Congrats Annabel Halzan is a really beautiful bag. I'm still on the lookout for one.



pumpkiim said:


> View attachment 3026419
> 
> I got this lovely kelly 32 a few months ago




Lovely Kelly Pumpkiim.

And just something to share.


----------



## pumpkiim

Mandy K said:


> Beautiful bags ladies! [emoji7]







Mochiyii said:


> Love the color... Is that blue jean? Very lovely







Love_Couture said:


> Love the color.  Congratulations!







TenaciousB said:


> Congrats Annabel Halzan is a really beautiful bag. I'm still on the lookout for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Kelly Pumpkiim.
> 
> And just something to share.
> View attachment 3027113




Thank you ladies, and yes Mochiyii it is blue jean.


----------



## MrH

Finally arr same day with my birthday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## TenaciousB

MrH said:


> Finally arr same day with my birthday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027148
> View attachment 3027150




Happy Birthday MrH!!! Jige is always hard to get, lucky birthday indeed. May all your H dreams comes true.


----------



## Acehuche

MrH said:


> Finally arr same day with my birthday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027148
> View attachment 3027150



Nice and Happy birthday


----------



## LaChocolat

pumpkiim said:


> View attachment 3026419
> 
> I got this lovely kelly 32 a few months ago



I love your purse and your charm!


----------



## LaChocolat

ramenramen said:


> Got this hair comb at NYC Madison Ave store.
> View attachment 3024246



Oh my goodness. That's way too cute!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just a tiny addition to my H family. I am obsessed with the white H on the clic clac and have another two items with the same. So perfect for summer!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just a tiny addition to my H family. I am obsessed with the white H on the clic clac and have another two items with the same. So perfect for summer!



sooo pretty and yes perfect for summer! love the ring too


----------



## pumpkiim

MrH said:


> Finally arr same day with my birthday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027148
> View attachment 3027150



Happy birthday MrH! 



LaChocolat said:


> I love your purse and your charm!



Thank you 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just a tiny addition to my H family. I am obsessed with the white H on the clic clac and have another two items with the same. So perfect for summer!



I don't know which I love more, the ring or the clic clac! I love how the diamonds halo the sapphire(?)


----------



## MrH

TenaciousB said:


> Happy Birthday MrH!!! Jige is always hard to get, lucky birthday indeed. May all your H dreams comes true.




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

Acehuche said:


> Nice and Happy birthday




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## dia

Annabel Lee said:


> I just bought the Halzan in etoupe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that scarf, s3raph1nas!




I just love this bag , is it comfortable to wear ?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrH said:


> Finally arr same day with my birthday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027148
> View attachment 3027150


Fantastic


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> sooo pretty and yes perfect for summer! love the ring too



Thank you sweetie! I went to the store wanted to buy the clic clac matching my BI Kelly but bought this instead. Just love the blue and white together! 



pumpkiim said:


> I don't know which I love more, the ring or the clic clac! I love how the diamonds halo the sapphire(?)



Thank you *pumpkiim*! Yes it is a sapphire, an GIA certified no heat treatment stone.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

s3raph1nas said:


> I JUST got this beautiful scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025701
> View attachment 3025702



Glad to be twins with you. This scarf is really chic.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Love_Couture said:


> This is a beauty!  Congratulations!





Purrsey said:


> Oh so lovely! I'm eyeing on a quite similar one (not that close) called Voitures Paniers in black and gold. You've convinced me I'm gonna make a wise choice.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is a GORGEOUS design, congrats!





HoneyLocks said:


> We are twins on this one. Such an elegant scarf, have good ties wearing it .
> 
> I have a "Les Jardins d'Andalusie" Scarf waiting for me at the post office next door. Can't wait for it to become morning!





Annabel Lee said:


> I just bought the Halzan in etoupe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that scarf, s3raph1nas!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Glad to be twins with you. This scarf is really chic.



Thank you for all your comments!


----------



## Purrsey

Annabel Lee said:


> I just bought the Halzan in etoupe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that scarf, s3raph1nas!




Now I'm drooling. I've only seen Halzan on display. Can I ask for some mod shots and the interior and what you may carry inside? Hope that is not too much to ask  Thanks.


----------



## CenterStageBLN

HAC 50cm in Orange with PHW


----------



## Annabel Lee

dia said:


> I just love this bag , is it comfortable to wear ?



Very! I've just worn it to the office so far, so I haven't gotten to test it by walking around all day with it, but it's really light and the strap is comfortable.


----------



## Annabel Lee

Purrsey said:


> Now I'm drooling. I've only seen Halzan on display. Can I ask for some mod shots and the interior and what you may carry inside? Hope that is not too much to ask  Thanks.



Haha, sure, I didn't carry it today, but I'll post some tonight or tomorrow


----------



## laguna1

Just bought a Picotin MM in Etoupe from the H UK website - so excited!  Should be with me for my birthday on Monday.  

Two years ago on my birthday we went to FSH and I was able to get a Rouge Casaque MM but also really wanted a neutral in the MM (have two neutral GMs)  but have never been in the right store at the right time!  Could not believe it when I saw this on the website.  Hope my DH forgets that he has already bought me my birthday presents!


----------



## periogirl28

laguna1 said:


> Just bought a Picotin MM in Etoupe from the H UK website - so excited!  Should be with me for my birthday on Monday.
> 
> Two years ago on my birthday we went to FSH and I was able to get a Rouge Casaque MM but also really wanted a neutral in the MM (have two neutral GMs)  but have never been in the right store at the right time!  Could not believe it when I saw this on the website.  Hope my DH forgets that he has already bought me my birthday presents!



Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Now I'm drooling. I've only seen Halzan on display. Can I ask for some mod shots and the interior and what you may carry inside? Hope that is not too much to ask  Thanks.



Purrsey, you can also get more info about the Halzan from the Hooray for the Halzan thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hooray-for-the-halzan-892831.html


----------



## Hermesmaniac

MrH said:


> Finally arr same day with my birthday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027148
> View attachment 3027150


Happy birthday


----------



## Hermesmaniac

LaChocolat said:


> Vintage Herbag from Japanese reseller. I have a toile bottom as well. Took it out for a test drive today and it's just perfect to carry my essentials plus lots of stuff for my little guy. I am so happy I got it!
> 
> View attachment 3016573


I love herbal in black, so gorgeous


----------



## chkpfbeliever

laguna1 said:


> Just bought a Picotin MM in Etoupe from the H UK website - so excited!  Should be with me for my birthday on Monday.
> 
> Two years ago on my birthday we went to FSH and I was able to get a Rouge Casaque MM but also really wanted a neutral in the MM (have two neutral GMs)  but have never been in the right store at the right time!  Could not believe it when I saw this on the website.  Hope my DH forgets that he has already bought me my birthday presents!



Can't wait to see your B-day present.  Congrats on scoring a MM on the website. This size is hard to find.


----------



## LaChocolat

Hermesmaniac said:


> I love herbal in black, so gorgeous


I agree. This will always remain in my rotation as a casual but chic option, even when I "marry up". Lol. I'm even thinking of buying a black handle one in the same size so I have four colour combos instead of just two. I especially love the look of black leather with the light toile bottom (in K,B, or Herbag). But I'm saving for a (super vintage) Kelly so I'll refrain for now. . Eyes on the prize.


----------



## lmac408

klynneann said:


> My new calvi in blue izmir to celebrate the grand re-opening of the Seattle H boutique.




Love this color! Congrats! I just accepted a new job in Seattle (I'm in NYC) so I'll need to visit my new home store!!!


----------



## rain_shop

Baby booties for my baby [emoji7][emoji307]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rain_shop said:


> *Baby booties for my baby* [emoji7][emoji307]
> 
> View attachment 3029405
> View attachment 3029406



Too adorable, *rain_shop*!!!


----------



## laguna1

chkpfbeliever said:


> Can't wait to see your B-day present.  Congrats on scoring a MM on the website. This size is hard to find.


She just arrived and I am thrilled!  Will try to post a picture this weekend when I can get DH or DD to help!

Colour is much warmer than I thought it was going to be.  I was a bit concerned after reading some of the comments about the Picotin in Etoupe but for me she is perfect.  

I also bought an Evelyne III PM in Raisin this week so think I had better say away from H.UK for a while!


----------



## rain_shop

Thanks VigeeLeBrun [emoji7]


----------



## Purrsey

klynneann said:


> Purrsey, you can also get more info about the Halzan from the Hooray for the Halzan thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hooray-for-the-halzan-892831.html







Annabel Lee said:


> Haha, sure, I didn't carry it today, but I'll post some tonight or tomorrow




Thank you! I'm there now


----------



## klynneann

rain_shop said:


> Baby booties for my baby [emoji7][emoji307]
> 
> View attachment 3029405
> View attachment 3029406



These are just too darn CUTE!!


----------



## klynneann

lmac408 said:


> Love this color! Congrats! I just accepted a new job in Seattle (I'm in NYC) so I'll need to visit my new home store!!!



Hey lmac - just tried to PM you but your inbox is full...    And thank you!


----------



## Chubbymoo

Been wanting this online and it got sold out. I asked my sa to look out for me but hadn't heard from him in months. I popped in with a friend for some birthday shopping and my sa had it ready for me! I love anything and everything purple &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## thyme

rain_shop said:


> Baby booties for my baby [emoji7][emoji307]



adorable and congrats on your newborn!



Chubbymoo said:


> Been wanting this online and it got sold out. I asked my sa to look out for me but hadn't heard from him in months. I popped in with a friend for some birthday shopping and my sa had it ready for me! I love anything and everything purple



this is a gorgeous shawl! we are twins...congrats.



CenterStageBLN said:


> HAC 50cm in Orange with PHW



wow..that's a big piece of bright happy orange leather..congrats!! any mod pics? 



laguna1 said:


> Just bought a Picotin MM in Etoupe from the H UK website - so excited!  Should be with me for my birthday on Monday.
> 
> Two years ago on my birthday we went to FSH and I was able to get a Rouge Casaque MM but also really wanted a neutral in the MM (have two neutral GMs)  but have never been in the right store at the right time!  Could not believe it when I saw this on the website.  Hope my DH forgets that he has already bought me my birthday presents!



congrats and happy birthday in advance!


----------



## Zenbag

Txoceangirl said:


> My new B30 from FSH!  I'm a happy girl.


Beautiful!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

New-to-me vintage 1988 belt with horse buckle.


----------



## LemonBrulee

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> New-to-me vintage 1988 belt with horse buckle.




Congrats! Love it!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LemonBrulee said:


> Congrats! Love it!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> New-to-me vintage 1988 belt with horse buckle.



Congrats 
This is a unicorn


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rain_shop said:


> Baby booties for my baby [emoji7][emoji307]
> 
> View attachment 3029405
> View attachment 3029406


I want to cry out loud!!! So so adorable!!!


----------



## rainneday

rain_shop said:


> Baby booties for my baby [emoji7][emoji307]
> 
> View attachment 3029405
> View attachment 3029406



These are precious!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Chubbymoo said:


> Been wanting this online and it got sold out. I asked my sa to look out for me but hadn't heard from him in months. I popped in with a friend for some birthday shopping and my sa had it ready for me! I love anything and everything purple &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Gorgeous!


----------



## yenny90

Just came home with them.


----------



## Nankali

Happy Belated Birthday MrH!  Love your H items!! May I ask which blue your gorgeous Jige is?



MrH said:


> Finally arr same day with my birthday [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]been waiting for long time " jige clutch 29 " also bought a hat in denim for my summer look [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027148
> View attachment 3027150


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> New-to-me vintage 1988 belt with horse buckle.



This is beautiful!


----------



## MrH

Nankali said:


> Happy Belated Birthday MrH!  Love your H items!! May I ask which blue your gorgeous Jige is?




The colour is colvert [emoji4]


----------



## rainneday

yenny90 said:


> Just came home with them.
> View attachment 3030745



Very nice! Are they rose or yellow gold?


----------



## Chloesam

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just a tiny addition to my H family. I am obsessed with the white H on the clic clac and have another two items with the same. So perfect for summer!



Me too xiangxiang, obsessed!  I love the ceramic white H bracelets.  I think I have five or six now.  I really like the fact that they are more scratch resistant than the original silver or gold, which I still love and have many, I just prefer the enamel now.


----------



## Chloesam

S'Mom said:


> THANK YOU to a dear friend and fellow scarfie who helped me track down this amazing color way of "Cavaliers du Caucase in Tabac/Orange  #9



Wow!  Stunning!  I am so jealous! Congrats!


----------



## speedyraven

rain_shop said:


> Baby booties for my baby [emoji7][emoji307]
> 
> View attachment 3029405
> View attachment 3029406




Omg. This is so cute! I'm in trouble if I have babies in the future..


----------



## speedyraven

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> New-to-me vintage 1988 belt with horse buckle.




Lovely belt. Very classic & unique. Share some pics with you wearing it


----------



## yenny90

rainneday said:


> Very nice! Are they rose or yellow gold?




Thanks! They're yellow gold. [emoji4]


----------



## iheartorange

I started a new thread on my surprise birthday purchase but here's a pic of my Constance wallet with my b30


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

iheartorange said:


> View attachment 3031442
> 
> 
> I started a new thread on my surprise birthday purchase but here's a pic of my Constance wallet with my b30



Major congrats, *iheartorange*, and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## lulilu

iheartorange said:


> View attachment 3031442
> 
> 
> I started a new thread on my surprise birthday purchase but here's a pic of my Constance wallet with my b30



constance is a great wallet!


----------



## speedyraven

My first H heels. A bit tight in the front but I'm hoping it'll stretch with use (worried my lil toe will poke through).


----------



## Kkho

iheartorange said:


> View attachment 3031442
> 
> 
> I started a new thread on my surprise birthday purchase but here's a pic of my Constance wallet with my b30




Lovely!!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

chincac said:


> adorable and congrats on your newborn!
> 
> 
> 
> this is a gorgeous shawl! we are twins...congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> wow..that's a big piece of bright happy orange leather..congrats!! any mod pics?
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and happy birthday in advance!


i will post modelling pics as soon as the bag is back from paris - sent it in for personalization!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

speedyraven said:


> My first H heels. A bit tight in the front but I'm hoping it'll stretch with use (worried my lil toe will poke through).
> 
> View attachment 3031488



Oh these are so nice! I have been waiting to see these! What is the heel like??? Do you know what they are called by chance?


----------



## Purrsey

speedyraven said:


> My first H heels. A bit tight in the front but I'm hoping it'll stretch with use (worried my lil toe will poke through).
> 
> View attachment 3031488




Gorgeous! I'm still waiting for the rose gold to be restocked. If ever. -_-


----------



## Hermezzy

iheartorange said:


> View attachment 3031442
> 
> 
> I started a new thread on my surprise birthday purchase but here's a pic of my Constance wallet with my b30


Ravishingly beautiful----just stunning...


----------



## Star1231

DH got me a black Constance belt with gold buckle. Love it!


----------



## Orangefanatic

&#9828;JIGE SWIFT 29CM&#9828;

I didnt like the colour called "Curry" when SA offered me.
But as soon as i saw it, fell in love&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
The colour is perfect match with butterly soft swift leather.


----------



## Purrsey

Lol I didn't know a shade name can be Curry. 

But she is gorgeous of course. Congrats.


----------



## Le.everlynn

Hubby just got this for me, my first b 35. I guess orange B is pretty easy to get.


----------



## Purrsey

Le.everlynn said:


> View attachment 3032299
> 
> Hubby just got this for me, my first b 35. I guess orange B is pretty easy to get.




Congrats! Mine is orange b30. I think Orange GHW will be harder to find? I can't tell from the pic so may I ask if yours is GHW or PHW? Thanks.


----------



## Purrsey

My scarf arrived today. Loving it.


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3032366
> View attachment 3032367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scarf arrived today. Loving it.




Pretty!


----------



## birkin10600

iheartorange said:


> View attachment 3031442
> 
> 
> I started a new thread on my surprise birthday purchase but here's a pic of my Constance wallet with my b30



Nice birkin and Constance wallet. Love this combo!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Orangefanatic said:


> &#9828;JIGE SWIFT 29CM&#9828;
> 
> I didnt like the colour called "Curry" when SA offered me.
> But as soon as i saw it, fell in love&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> The colour is perfect match with butterly soft swift leather.





Le.everlynn said:


> View attachment 3032299
> 
> Hubby just got this for me, my first b 35. I guess orange B is pretty easy to get.





Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3032366
> View attachment 3032367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scarf arrived today. Loving it.



Congrats, ladies ~ quite beautiful H loot!


----------



## Le.everlynn

Purrsey said:


> Congrats! Mine is orange b30. I think Orange GHW will be harder to find? I can't tell from the pic so may I ask if yours is GHW or PHW? Thanks.




It is phw. Congrats on yours, I prefer size 30 anyway.


----------



## LingLingSarah

Hi ladies,
I am here to share my humble purchase of H necklaces. One for me & the other for my baby sister. I hope she likes it.


----------



## Mandy K

LingLingSarah said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am here to share my humble purchase of H necklaces. One for me & the other for my baby sister. I hope she likes it.




Very sweet and very lovely of you to buy such a nice gift for your sister


----------



## papertiger

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3032366
> View attachment 3032367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scarf arrived today. Loving it.



Wow, I love it in every way, it's just magical!


----------



## papertiger

LingLingSarah said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am here to share my humble purchase of H necklaces. One for me & the other for my baby sister. I hope she likes it.



No way she can't love it. What a lovely sister you are


----------



## Purrsey

papertiger said:


> Wow, I love it in every way, what's the design called it's just magical?




Thank you dear. It is Rythmes Du Monde. Featuring the horoscopes. I think the color is soft with nice sheen when worn


----------



## Purrsey

Le.everlynn said:


> It is phw. Congrats on yours, I prefer size 30 anyway.




Thank you Enjoy yours!


----------



## Purrsey

LingLingSarah said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am here to share my humble purchase of H necklaces. One for me & the other for my baby sister. I hope she likes it.




She will as it is from her biggy loving sister. That's very sweet. Will be nice to see mod shot from both of you together!

I love my little sister too


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Pretty!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, ladies ~ quite beautiful H loot!




Thank you ladies. I will enjoy her.


----------



## papertiger

Purrsey said:


> Thank you dear. It is Rythmes Du Monde. Featuring the horoscopes. I think the color is soft with nice sheen when worn
> View attachment 3033620



Thanks Purrsey, 

That was quick! Looks even better on, you've really started something up in me now. One of the best scarf designs and the cw is breathtaking. I'm bad at buying vintage scarves, but this looks like a must for me :kiss:

I actually edited because I saw the title actually written on the scarf


----------



## papertiger

speedyraven said:


> My first H heels. A bit tight in the front but I'm hoping it'll stretch with use (worried my lil toe will poke through).
> 
> View attachment 3031488



Very nice, first time I've seen this variation. And they will give a little, don't give up


----------



## pink502

My first Kelly, in 32 Rouge Pivoine Gold Hardware.
Thank you for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

pink502 said:


> View attachment 3033731
> 
> 
> My first Kelly, in 32 Rouge Pivoine Gold Hardware.
> Thank you for letting me share. [emoji4]


 
Beautiful color. big congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> Thank you dear. It is Rythmes Du Monde. Featuring the horoscopes. I think the color is soft with nice sheen when worn
> View attachment 3033620


 
Pursey it looks absolutely gorgeous on you. The colors are so pretty.


----------



## periogirl28

LingLingSarah said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am here to share my humble purchase of H necklaces. One for me & the other for my baby sister. I hope she likes it.



Never humble, it's always great to get an orange box. You are just like me, I share with my younger sister, double the fun!


----------



## periogirl28

pink502 said:


> View attachment 3033731
> 
> 
> My first Kelly, in 32 Rouge Pivoine Gold Hardware.
> Thank you for letting me share. [emoji4]



Congrats! There must be a batch or these arriving.


----------



## LaChocolat

pink502 said:


> View attachment 3033731
> 
> 
> My first Kelly, in 32 Rouge Pivoine Gold Hardware.
> Thank you for letting me share. [emboji4]



Just gorgoeus!


----------



## LaChocolat

rain_shop said:


> Baby booties for my baby [emoji7][emoji307]
> 
> View attachment 3029405
> View attachment 3029406



This is just the sweetest thing. Congrats on both!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LingLingSarah said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am here to share my humble purchase of H necklaces. One for me & the other for my baby sister. I hope she likes it.




So sweet of you! It must be wonderful to share you passion for H with a sister. Lovely! Congrats on the necklaces


----------



## Purrsey

Taking her home  Shall share the reveal later.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My latest ones; 







Brandebourgs and Grand carrosse de un ambassadeur, cashmere shawls.


----------



## Jeklins

Been looking for a travel companion, hope this is the right bag &#128513;&#128513; 
Herbag pm in black & ebene.


----------



## blueberryjam

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3034626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking her home  Shall share the reveal later.



Aww, Doraemon is belted up!


----------



## Purrsey

Heee yes safety is number one for my passengers 

Halzan in Etoupe.


----------



## blueberryjam

Purrsey said:


> Heee yes safety is number one for my passengers
> 
> Halzan in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3034692



 Congrats!


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Heee yes safety is number one for my passengers
> 
> Halzan in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3034692




Yay! She is beautiful! (So much for the bag ban, hey? It never works lol)


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Heee yes safety is number one for my passengers
> 
> Halzan in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3034692



Congrats!


----------



## Purrsey

blueberryjam said:


> Congrats!







Mandy K said:


> Yay! She is beautiful! (So much for the bag ban, hey? It never works lol)







periogirl28 said:


> Congrats!




Thanks ladies. 

Indeed... It didn't work. I don't even feel like talking about it now. 

Lol.


----------



## LaChocolat

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest ones;
> 
> View attachment 3034629
> View attachment 3034630
> View attachment 3034631
> View attachment 3034632
> 
> 
> Brandebourgs and Grand carrosse de un ambassadeur, cashmere shawls.




So gorgeous!!


----------



## LaChocolat

Jeklins said:


> Been looking for a travel companion, hope this is the right bag &#128513;&#128513;
> Herbag pm in black & ebene.



You will love it! That's a gorgeous combo.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LaChocolat said:


> So gorgeous!!




Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest ones;
> 
> View attachment 3034629
> View attachment 3034630
> View attachment 3034631
> View attachment 3034632
> 
> 
> Brandebourgs and Grand carrosse de un ambassadeur, cashmere shawls.


 
Gorgeous picks! Brandebourgs looks absolutely beautiful in orange. Would love to see a mod shot. I have it in bleu/beige cw.


Congrats!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rami00 said:


> Gorgeous picks! Brandebourgs looks absolutely beautiful in orange. Would love to see a mod shot. I have it in bleu/beige cw.
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thanks! Here's a few, sorry for the bad light, it's evening and really cloudy around here


----------



## Rami00

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thanks! Here's a few, sorry for the bad light, it's evening and really cloudy around here
> 
> View attachment 3035072
> View attachment 3035073
> View attachment 3035074


 
WOWWWWWWWWWWWW! Looks absolutely Gorgeous on you!


Thank you so much for posting the pics.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Rami00 said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWW! Looks absolutely Gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the pics.




You're welcome!  Thank YOU for really nice comments


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thanks! Here's a few, sorry for the bad light, it's evening and really cloudy around here
> 
> View attachment 3035072
> View attachment 3035073
> View attachment 3035074



Love this BB in orange. You look gorgeous wearing it, *ThingumyPoppy*. Thanks for the lovely pics and congrats on this wonderful CSGM.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Today's haul &#128525;


----------



## Mandy K

Ethengdurst said:


> Today's haul [emoji7]




Congratulations! What a haul!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ethengdurst said:


> Today's haul &#55357;&#56845;



Great loot and chosen with care, I can see that ~ love your new Jige and Constance belt kit and the rodeo charm is a unicorn in any color these days! 
Major congrats, *Ethengdurst*.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Thanks Mandy K and VigeeLeBrun! &#128522;

I was happiest about the Rodeo too!


----------



## clydekiwi

Ethengdurst said:


> Thanks Mandy K and VigeeLeBrun! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I was happiest about the Rodeo too!




Can i ask where u got the charm? Is it only in stores i never see it on the website? Price? Thanks


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ethengdurst said:


> Today's haul &#128525;


Love them all


----------



## Ethengdurst

clydekiwi said:


> Can i ask where u got the charm? Is it only in stores i never see it on the website? Price? Thanks



I got it in the store. It's a GM so it's $600 pre-tax. It's the only charm they had my SA told me and they just got deliveries that time. &#128517;


----------



## Ethengdurst

LOUKPEACH said:


> Love them all



Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this BB in orange. You look gorgeous wearing it, *ThingumyPoppy*. Thanks for the lovely pics and congrats on this wonderful CSGM.




Thank you very much!


----------



## Jeklins

LaChocolat said:


> You will love it! That's a gorgeous combo.




Thank youuu deaarr [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Love Of My Life

a pair of oran sandals


----------



## ocmommy

35cm Etoupe Togo Birkin with brushed gold hardware (my SA said brushed permabrass but who knows?)

Loving this bag so much!! Managed to track down a Be Bop in Swift as well!


----------



## lum709

Ethengdurst said:


> Today's haul &#128525;



Love that jige


----------



## lum709

Purrsey said:


> Thank you dear. It is Rythmes Du Monde. Featuring the horoscopes. I think the color is soft with nice sheen when worn
> View attachment 3033620



Love the sheen on the scarf


----------



## cafecreme15

ocmommy said:


> 35cm Etoupe Togo Birkin with brushed gold hardware (my SA said brushed permabrass but who knows?)
> 
> Loving this bag so much!! Managed to track down a Be Bop in Swift as well!
> 
> View attachment 3036371
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036372




The etoupe is beyond gorgeous! I cannot get enough of this color. Wear it well and thank you for sharing!


----------



## ninayoung

ocmommy said:


> 35cm Etoupe Togo Birkin with brushed gold hardware (my SA said brushed permabrass but who knows?)
> 
> Loving this bag so much!! Managed to track down a Be Bop in Swift as well!
> 
> View attachment 3036371
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036372




Perfect color! I noticed that there have been an increased number of b/k with gold hardware.


----------



## AudreyHFan

I'm so addicted to this thread


----------



## Purrsey

ocmommy said:


> 35cm Etoupe Togo Birkin with brushed gold hardware (my SA said brushed permabrass but who knows?)
> 
> Loving this bag so much!! Managed to track down a Be Bop in Swift as well!
> 
> View attachment 3036371
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036372




I love Etoupe! Congrats. She is classy.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ocmommy said:


> 35cm Etoupe Togo Birkin with brushed gold hardware (my SA said brushed permabrass but who knows?)
> 
> Loving this bag so much!! Managed to track down a Be Bop in Swift as well!
> 
> View attachment 3036371
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036372


You are so lucky! congrats


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Tyger Tyger 140 CSGM - colorway 01.


----------



## blueberryjam

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Tyger Tyger 140 CSGM - colorway 01.



Ahhhhhhh.......!!!!  
Need. One. Stat.


----------



## blueberryjam

ocmommy said:


> 35cm Etoupe Togo Birkin with brushed gold hardware (my SA said brushed permabrass but who knows?)
> 
> Loving this bag so much!! Managed to track down a Be Bop in Swift as well!
> 
> View attachment 3036371
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036372



The GHW amps up the look of the birkin. And the brushed finish gives it a very special twist. Really nice combination.
Love the accompanying twilly! 

Congrats on the bebop as well.


----------



## catsinthebag

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Tyger Tyger 140 CSGM - colorway 01.



Ahhhhhh ... these are starting to arrive! So excited!


----------



## sandbag

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Tyger Tyger 140 CSGM - colorway 01.


Ooh, that's fabulous! First one I've seen. Could I ask where you got it?
Thanks!


----------



## Powder Puff

ocmommy said:


> 35cm Etoupe Togo Birkin with brushed gold hardware (my SA said brushed permabrass but who knows?)
> 
> Loving this bag so much!! Managed to track down a Be Bop in Swift as well!
> 
> View attachment 3036371
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036372


 
OMG where did you manage to track down the Be Bop? Been looking for the Be Bop and Karo for ages!


----------



## speedyraven

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh these are so nice! I have been waiting to see these! What is the heel like??? Do you know what they are called by chance?







Purrsey said:


> Gorgeous! I'm still waiting for the rose gold to be restocked. If ever. -_-







papertiger said:


> Very nice, first time I've seen this variation. And they will give a little, don't give up




So sorry for the late reply. Work has been busy.
Israeli_Flava, It's called Night 70 Veau Clous Pyramide permabrass Bouc. I measured the heel: 3 inches (me in my PJs hehe) which is the max height for me as I can never handle high heels.

I wasn't sure whether this is a new or old variation that I've overlooked. Certainly more pop with the hardware being there


----------



## Israeli_Flava

speedyraven said:


> So sorry for the late reply. Work has been busy.
> Israeli_Flava, It's called Night 70 Veau Clous Pyramide permabrass Bouc. I measured the heel: 3 inches (me in my PJs hehe) which is the max height for me as I can never handle high heels.
> 
> I wasn't sure whether this is a new or old variation that I've overlooked. Certainly more pop with the hardware being there
> 
> View attachment 3037321



OMG! I  them soooo!!! My max heel height as well.... I will be twins with you, no doubt!!!!


----------



## MrH

A little surprise today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## klynneann

ocmommy said:


> 35cm Etoupe Togo Birkin with brushed gold hardware (my SA said brushed permabrass but who knows?)
> 
> Loving this bag so much!! Managed to track down a Be Bop in Swift as well!
> 
> View attachment 3036371
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036372



Love it - love the color and the hardware and the twilly!  And oh my goodness, I want a be-bop! They're so hard to find. ..


----------



## clydekiwi

My kdt i love the color. Curry.


----------



## megt10

My last purchase was the wallet and 2 pairs of twillys, but the Colvert 30 Birkin and the rodeo charm all arrived this month.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

megt10 said:


> My last purchase was the wallet and 2 pairs of twillys, but the Colvert 30 Birkin and the rodeo charm all arrived this month.


Wow congrats! Your B30 is gorgeous


----------



## megt10

LOUKPEACH said:


> Wow congrats! Your B30 is gorgeous



Thank you I love it.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Last haul before flying back home&#128540;
A B30 Ghillies Bamboo


----------



## trishaluvslv

Ethengdurst said:


> Last haul before flying back home&#128540;
> A B30 Ghillies Bamboo



I'm speechless..it's stunning


----------



## Ethengdurst

trishaluvslv said:


> I'm speechless..it's stunning



Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## sandbag

sandbag said:


> Ooh, that's fabulous! First one I've seen. Could I ask where you got it?
> Thanks!


e

Nevermind. I was in my local store today and they were unpacking and bringing out the new CGSMs while I was there. They're beautiful, but I want to see more color ways before I commit. Lots of gorgeous new scarves!


----------



## Serva1

Ethengdurst said:


> Last haul before flying back home[emoji12]
> 
> A B30 Ghillies Bamboo]




This is so special [emoji172] Congrats!!!


----------



## megt10

Ethengdurst said:


> Last haul before flying back home&#128540;
> A B30 Ghillies Bamboo



Wow just stunning.


----------



## Myrkur

megt10 said:


> My last purchase was the wallet and 2 pairs of twillys, but the Colvert 30 Birkin and the rodeo charm all arrived this month.




Beautiful B and wallet!


----------



## Myrkur

Ethengdurst said:


> Today's haul [emoji7]




Love your Jige!!! What colors are the belt?


----------



## chocolat

got this rodeo recently...my first rodeo! [emoji171][emoji1]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> My last purchase was the wallet and 2 pairs of twillys, but the Colvert 30 Birkin and the rodeo charm all arrived this month.





Ethengdurst said:


> Last haul before flying back home&#55357;&#56860;
> A B30 Ghillies Bamboo



*meg*, major congrats on your H loot this month! Love it all. 

*Ethengdurst*, welcome to the Ghillies club! Gorgeous bamboo color!


----------



## megt10

Myrkur said:


> Beautiful B and wallet!


Thank you so much.


chocolat said:


> View attachment 3038681
> 
> got this rodeo recently...my first rodeo! [emoji171][emoji1]


I am in love with the rodeo charm. It looks great on your bag.


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, major congrats on your H loot this month! Love it all.
> 
> *Ethengdurst*, welcome to the Ghillies club! Gorgeous bamboo color!



Thank you VigeeLeBrun, I am in love with my bag. Unfortunately for my wallet it has left me wanting more. No matter how I try and stay away from Hermes they always pull me back in.


----------



## Ethengdurst

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, major congrats on your H loot this month! Love it all.
> 
> *Ethengdurst*, welcome to the Ghillies club! Gorgeous bamboo color!



Thanks!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Myrkur said:


> Love your Jige!!! What colors are the belt?



I believe it's a bleu atoll and colvert. I had to get it for my jige. &#128513;


----------



## Ethengdurst

chocolat said:


> View attachment 3038681
> 
> got this rodeo recently...my first rodeo! [emoji171][emoji1]



Great rodeo... Can I ask what size it is and your B? They're perfect together.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chocolat said:


> View attachment 3038681
> 
> got this rodeo recently...my first rodeo! [emoji171][emoji1]


Gorgeous B!!!


----------



## chocolat

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with the rodeo charm. It looks great on your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you VigeeLeBrun, I am in love with my bag. Unfortunately for my wallet it has left me wanting more. No matter how I try and stay away from Hermes they always pull me back in.





Ethengdurst said:


> Great rodeo... Can I ask what size it is and your B? They're perfect together.





LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous B!!!




thank you all!! is GM size on my B35 [emoji4]


----------



## Suzie

megt10 said:


> My last purchase was the wallet and 2 pairs of twillys, but the Colvert 30 Birkin and the rodeo charm all arrived this month.



Gorgeous Meg, is this your first B?


----------



## megt10

Suzie said:


> Gorgeous Meg, is this your first B?



Thank you, Suzie. No, I have a BE Shoulder Birkin too. This one is perfect for me. A great size and not too heavy.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Haven't posted any additions yet this year but here are the most recent: Dans un Jardin Anglais mousseline (from April at FSH) and denim Garden Party, something I have been wanting and stalking for quite a while, from a reseller. I can't believe how LIGHT the non-leather GPs are!


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> My last purchase was the wallet and 2 pairs of twillys, but the Colvert 30 Birkin and the rodeo charm all arrived this month.


----------



## Rami00

QuelleFromage said:


> Haven't posted any additions yet this year but here are the most recent: Dans un Jardin Anglais mousseline (from April at FSH) and denim Garden Party, something I have been wanting and stalking for quite a while, from a reseller. I can't believe how LIGHT the non-leather GPs are!


 
Your denim garden party is soooo stunning. I love the color.


----------



## Rami00

MrH said:


> A little surprise today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037407
> View attachment 3037408


Beautiful eye candy!




clydekiwi said:


> My kdt i love the color. Curry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037585


WOW! Stunning. I have never really seen a bracelet in curry color before.


----------



## Rami00

Ethengdurst said:


> Last haul before flying back home&#128540;
> A B30 Ghillies Bamboo
> 
> http://s304.photobucket.com/user/tr...0-4AE4-9813-314F4EC39286_zpsmfl0xikz.jpg.html




what a score. congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Rami00 said:


> Your denim garden party is soooo stunning. I love the color.


Thanks! It was a total steal and I can already tell it's going to be one of my most-used bags. I wear jeans a lot, and it's SO LIGHT.  Plus I love the orange stitching.
I have a couple other things to post but I may wait in case I hit the Paris sale :devil:


----------



## Rami00

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks! It was a total steal and I can already tell it's going to be one of my most-used bags. I wear jeans a lot, and it's SO LIGHT.  Plus I love the orange stitching.
> I have a couple other things to post but I may wait in case I hit the Paris sale :devil:


 
Good for you! It's going to look amazing with almost every outfit. I was staring at it lol.


Can't wait to see your goodies. Good luck with Paris sale.


----------



## Freckles1

QuelleFromage said:


> Haven't posted any additions yet this year but here are the most recent: Dans un Jardin Anglais mousseline (from April at FSH) and denim Garden Party, something I have been wanting and stalking for quite a while, from a reseller. I can't believe how LIGHT the non-leather GPs are!




I LOVE this GP!!!!


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


>


Thank you so much. I was convinced that The Birkin just wasn't for me until I tried it in the lightweight Epsom leather. Now of course I want a couple more! 


QuelleFromage said:


> Haven't posted any additions yet this year but here are the most recent: Dans un Jardin Anglais mousseline (from April at FSH) and denim Garden Party, something I have been wanting and stalking for quite a while, from a reseller. I can't believe how LIGHT the non-leather GPs are!



Your bag is adorable. I love a denim tote. I have seen this one before. It is so pretty and so is your mousseline shawl.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I was convinced that The Birkin just wasn't for me until I tried it in the lightweight Epsom leather. Now of course I want a couple more!
> 
> I have a rouge casaque in Epsom...I love how light it is. I am pretty sure you are already thinking about the next one..lol.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I was convinced that The Birkin just wasn't for me until I tried it in the lightweight Epsom leather. Now of course I want a couple more!
> 
> I have a rouge casaque in Epsom...I love how light it is. I am pretty sure you are already thinking about the next one..lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I am actively looking. I am going to ask my Hermes SA about a special order when I get there next week. I would like a chevre Birkin as well. I don't mind waiting for the right bag.
Click to expand...


----------



## pcil

Just got an evelyne pm iii in Iris with GHW!!! First time I ever seen evelyne with ghw, I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> Haven't posted any additions yet this year but here are the most recent: Dans un Jardin Anglais mousseline (from April at FSH) and denim Garden Party, something I have been wanting and stalking for quite a while, from a reseller. I can't believe how LIGHT the non-leather GPs are!



*QF*, your denim GP with the orange stitching is too fabulous. I live in jeans so this would be my every day go-to bag. Major congrats! Love it!


----------



## QuelleFromage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *QF*, your denim GP with the orange stitching is too fabulous. I live in jeans so this would be my every day go-to bag. Major congrats! Love it!


Thanks Vigee! I was originally inspired by kat99's bag, I think, quite a while back. These definitely turn up on the 'Bay and I kept not pulling the trigger. So glad I finally did!


----------



## iamyumi

I just received this after a long wait and I can't control myself!!! I ordered it from a Japanese reseller a couple of months ago and shipped it to a Japanese friend who just brought her to London. It was worth all the effort - she looks even prettier than in the photos. She has a little bit of cracks around the handles but considering her age (born in 1989) it's definitely been very well cared for!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks! It was a total steal and I can already tell it's going to be one of my most-used bags. I wear jeans a lot, and it's SO LIGHT.  Plus I love the orange stitching.
> I have a couple other things to post but I may wait in case I hit the Paris sale :devil:



Great buys, QF! You're going to get a ton of use out of that GP. The denim looks so versatile, and you gotta love the contrast stitching. Between you and Monceau, you have me thinking about a non-leather GP now! 

And that moussie is to die for -- LOVE those colors!

And there's more? How can you make us wait? No fair!


----------



## MrH

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Stunning. I have never really seen a bracelet in curry color before.




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pcil said:


> Just got an evelyne pm iii in Iris with GHW!!! First time I ever seen evelyne with ghw, I was pleasantly surprised!
> View attachment 3041226


I've never seen GHW Evelyne IRL as well. Wow where did you get it from?


----------



## catsinthebag

Two new scarves from the upcoming fall/winter season:

Tyger Tyger in 90 cm silk, and in cashmere/silk 140:







More photos in the Fall 2015 scarves thread!


----------



## nadineluv

QuelleFromage said:


> Haven't posted any additions yet this year but here are the most recent: Dans un Jardin Anglais mousseline (from April at FSH) and denim Garden Party, something I have been wanting and stalking for quite a while, from a reseller. I can't believe how LIGHT the non-leather GPs are!




Its beautiful!! Congrats!! I love love love denim bags!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

clydekiwi said:


> My kdt i love the color. Curry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037585


Curry looks so lovely on you!  Enjoy


megt10 said:


> My last purchase was the wallet and 2 pairs of twillys, but the Colvert 30 Birkin and the rodeo charm all arrived this month.


Absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE everything Meg!


Ethengdurst said:


> Last haul before flying back home&#128540;
> A B30 Ghillies Bamboo


Be still my heart....I'm dying over your bamboo ghillies!!!


chocolat said:


> View attachment 3038681
> 
> got this rodeo recently...my first rodeo! [emoji171][emoji1]


Your rodeo looks lushious on your B


QuelleFromage said:


> Haven't posted any additions yet this year but here are the most recent: Dans un Jardin Anglais mousseline (from April at FSH) and denim Garden Party, something I have been wanting and stalking for quite a while, from a reseller. I can't believe how LIGHT the non-leather GPs are!



I'm Love this combo!!!! This is the Dans un Jardin CW I wanted and didn't find!;( and, it is perfect with your Denim GP


----------



## nadineluv

iamyumi said:


> I just received this after a long wait and I can't control myself!!! I ordered it from a Japanese reseller a couple of months ago and shipped it to a Japanese friend who just brought her to London. It was worth all the effort - she looks even prettier than in the photos. She has a little bit of cracks around the handles but considering her age (born in 1989) it's definitely been very well cared for!
> View attachment 3041322
> View attachment 3041323




Beautiful Kelly! Congrats!


----------



## Greengoddess8

pcil said:


> Just got an evelyne pm iii in Iris with GHW!!! First time I ever seen evelyne with ghw, I was pleasantly surprised!
> View attachment 3041226


I have never seen this combo before...gorgeous!


iamyumi said:


> I just received this after a long wait and I can't control myself!!! I ordered it from a Japanese reseller a couple of months ago and shipped it to a Japanese friend who just brought her to London. It was worth all the effort - she looks even prettier than in the photos. She has a little bit of cracks around the handles but considering her age (born in 1989) it's definitely been very well cared for!
> View attachment 3041322
> View attachment 3041323


It is absolutely stunning! Well worth the wait, congrats!


catsinthebag said:


> Two new scarves from the upcoming fall/winter season:
> 
> Tyger Tyger in 90 cm silk, and in cashmere/silk 140:
> 
> View attachment 3041456
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041457
> 
> 
> More photos in the Fall 2015 scarves thread!



I absolutely love Tyger Tyger!!! I love your choices too. I'm going to be receiving my first TT tomorrow. It's the 90 CW with the blue/purple Tyger.


----------



## megt10

Greengoddess8 said:


> Curry looks so lovely on you!  Enjoy
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE everything Meg!
> 
> Be still my heart....I'm dying over your bamboo ghillies!!!
> 
> Your rodeo looks lushious on your B
> 
> 
> I'm Love this combo!!!! This is the Dans un Jardin CW I wanted and didn't find!;( and, it is perfect with your Denim GP



Thanks so much.


----------



## catsinthebag

Greengoddess8 said:


> I have never seen this combo before...gorgeous!
> 
> It is absolutely stunning! Well worth the wait, congrats!
> 
> 
> I absolutely love Tyger Tyger!!! I love your choices too. I'm going to be receiving my first TT tomorrow. It's the 90 CW with the blue/purple Tyger.



I think that's the one I almost got, but went with the black and white because it's totally different from anything else I have. The CW you're getting is beautiful -- please post pics when you get it!


----------



## JRTgal

Picked this up today from the men's dept.  When I saw it online a few weeks back, it was $460.  Today at the boutique, it was $410.  Price decrease or error?  Whatever....woohooooooo! Le Nombre d'Or:


----------



## pcil

LOUKPEACH said:


> I've never seen GHW Evelyne IRL as well. Wow where did you get it from?




Got it from a local H store here.


----------



## Greengoddess8

catsinthebag said:


> I think that's the one I almost got, but went with the black and white because it's totally different from anything else I have. The CW you're getting is beautiful -- please post pics when you get it!


I bet it is...  I think we may have similar taste!  Because I would want to buy both of your if I saw them



JRTgal said:


> Picked this up today from the men's dept.  When I saw it online a few weeks back, it was $460.  Today at the boutique, it was $410.  Price decrease or error?  Whatever....woohooooooo! Le Nombre d'Or:



Congrats on both the scarf and the deal!


----------



## iamyumi

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful Kelly! Congrats!







Greengoddess8 said:


> I have never seen this combo before...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely stunning! Well worth the wait, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love Tyger Tyger!!! I love your choices too. I'm going to be receiving my first TT tomorrow. It's the 90 CW with the blue/purple Tyger.




Thank you


----------



## ceci

JRTgal said:


> Picked this up today from the men's dept.  When I saw it online a few weeks back, it was $460.  Today at the boutique, it was $410.  Price decrease or error?  Whatever....woohooooooo! Le Nombre d'Or:




It looks like a price decrease on scarf recently. I also purchased the Horsepower men scarf in April for $460. Now the online price dropped back to $410. Oh well...now hoping the other leather goods will follow the price decrease! Anyway, nice scarf you have there! I love cotton silk too!


----------



## ceci

Mini Berline Rouge H (swift)/Rose Indienne (doblis)


----------



## perfumegirl01

QuelleFromage said:


> Haven't posted any additions yet this year but here are the most recent: Dans un Jardin Anglais mousseline (from April at FSH) and denim Garden Party, something I have been wanting and stalking for quite a while, from a reseller. I can't believe how LIGHT the non-leather GPs are!




Congrats QF!  We are twins on the GP.  I adore mine very much and was inspired to get it also by a few lovely TPFers - tanker and ms piggy.  It is absolutely my most used bag for school.  And now that I know how pretty it looks with the purple jardin mousse, I may have to copy you on that too.


----------



## JRTgal

ceci said:


> It looks like a price decrease on scarf recently. I also purchased the Horsepower men scarf in April for $460. Now the online price dropped back to $410. Oh well...now hoping the other leather goods will follow the price decrease! Anyway, nice scarf you have there! I love cotton silk too!


Aw, Ceci...would H ever adjust the price for you?  Doesn't seem right.


----------



## ceci

QuelleFromage said:


> Haven't posted any additions yet this year but here are the most recent: Dans un Jardin Anglais mousseline (from April at FSH) and denim Garden Party, something I have been wanting and stalking for quite a while, from a reseller. I can't believe how LIGHT the non-leather GPs are!




This GP along with the mousseline just show H's simplicity yet elegant style! Congrats!


----------



## ceci

pcil said:


> Just got an evelyne pm iii in Iris with GHW!!! First time I ever seen evelyne with ghw, I was pleasantly surprised!
> View attachment 3041226




Congrats! Is this a return color for this year?


----------



## ceci

JRTgal said:


> Aw, Ceci...would H ever adjust the price for you?  Doesn't seem right.




Never do exchange/return with H. But most likely not because it's almost 2 months. SA was nice to transfer different CW from another location. But think my new Berline is attaching old price from 2014 as it's cheaper than the current online berline sport price?? Really...Never know how they set the price.


----------



## LaChocolat

Hope I can share another preloved acquisition. My new-to-me Karo PM. I have no idea what the colour or leather is. Any guesses?  Is it blue jean?  Thanks so much to lovely64 for AT assistance.


----------



## MiaRun

My special piece and off to the ban island[emoji6]


----------



## pandablush

MiaRun said:


> My special piece and off to the ban island[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042499
> View attachment 3042500




Congratulations for the tricolor B! She's very unique! I don't know why but she looks like a masked vigilante [emoji85] hehe enjoy her!


----------



## mistikat

LaChocolat said:


> Hope I can share another preloved acquisition. My new-to-me Karo PM. I have no idea what the colour or leather is. Any guesses?  Is it blue jean?  Thanks so much to lovely64 for AT assistance.
> View attachment 3042380



It's epsom blue jean.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MiaRun said:


> My special piece and off to the ban island[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042499
> View attachment 3042500


Masterpiece!


----------



## LaChocolat

mistikat said:


> It's epsom blue jean.



Thanks so much!  Yeah me on the correct colour guess.  I can see why some don't like the colour much but I do quite like it, esp. on an SLG.


----------



## LaChocolat

MiaRun said:


> My special piece and off to the ban island[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042499
> View attachment 3042500



Wow, what a unique colour combo.  It's very pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Freckles1 said:


> I LOVE this GP!!!!





megt10 said:


> Your bag is adorable. I love a denim tote. I have seen this one before. It is so pretty and so is your mousseline shawl.



Thank you both! 



catsinthebag said:


> Great buys, QF! You're going to get a ton of use out of that GP. The denim looks so versatile, and you gotta love the contrast stitching. Between you and Monceau, you have me thinking about a non-leather GP now!
> 
> And that moussie is to die for -- LOVE those colors!
> 
> And there's more? How can you make us wait? No fair!



Ahhh cats, I never thought I'd start with a non-leather GP, but it is a seriously good-looking bag - the picture doesn't do it justice. DH made me buy the moussie from my beloved Chantal at FSH - I thought changeant was not for me - but now I wear it SO much and love it.
ETA to add: Have not bought that much else (excepting SOs, haha) except an Onimaitou which will only appeal to Rouge H and box calf nerds! But it's a lovely example of leather and colour. I may post it in red reference and in my Box Calf thread instead of here.



nadineluv said:


> Its beautiful!! Congrats!! I love love love denim bags!!



Thank you! I have always thought it would be nice and have eyed denim Chanel flaps, but this is the perfect everyday denim bag!



Greengoddess8 said:


> I'm Love this combo!!!! This is the Dans un Jardin CW I wanted and didn't find!;( and, it is perfect with your Denim GP



Keep looking for this CW! I adore it 



perfumegirl01 said:


> Congrats QF!  We are twins on the GP.  I adore mine very much and was inspired to get it also by a few lovely TPFers - tanker and ms piggy.  It is absolutely my most used bag for school.  And now that I know how pretty it looks with the purple jardin mousse, I may have to copy you on that too.



Love being bag twins/triplets/quadruplets! I kept seeing this bag on the forum and at resellers, and last time one sold I was definitively envious...so this time I snapped it up. I could not believe the price, and it's in perfect condition except one white mark on the leather, which looks to be absolutely removable! I think this will replace my black Evie as an everyday bag when I need to carry a laptop. And...I'm repeating myself...but I highly recommend this moussie!


----------



## Greengoddess8

My lovely Tyger Tyger just arrived today) Fall/winter 2015


----------



## LaChocolat

Greengoddess8 said:


> My lovely Tyger Tyger just arrived today) Fall/winter 2015



That is a STUNNING colour combo.  Wow, congrats!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh cats, I never thought I'd start with a non-leather GP, but it is a seriously good-looking bag - the picture doesn't do it justice. DH made me buy the moussie from my beloved Chantal at FSH - I thought changeant was not for me - but now I wear it SO much and love it.
> ETA to add: Have not bought that much else (excepting SOs, haha) except an Onimaitou which will only appeal to Rouge H and box calf nerds! But it's a lovely example of leather and colour. I may post it in red reference and in my Box Calf thread instead of here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I have always thought it would be nice and have eyed denim Chanel flaps, but this is the perfect everyday denim bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep looking for this CW! I adore it
> 
> 
> 
> Love being bag twins/triplets/quadruplets! I kept seeing this bag on the forum and at resellers, and last time one sold I was definitively envious...so this time I snapped it up. I could not believe the price, and it's in perfect condition except one white mark on the leather, which looks to be absolutely removable! I think this will replace my black Evie as an everyday bag when I need to carry a laptop. And...I'm repeating myself...but I highly recommend this moussie!



Funny how our DHs sometimes know what suits us, even better than we do! I am inspired now to get my moussies out of their boxes (even though it is unfortunately too hot and humid here for even that light weight of a scarf).

I'll be stalking the red and boxcalf threads for your Onimaitou -- I've never seen one before and you have piqued my curiosity!


----------



## Greengoddess8

LaChocolat said:


> That is a STUNNING colour combo.  Wow, congrats!



Thanks LaChocolat!


----------



## Le.everlynn




----------



## klynneann

Le.everlynn said:


> View attachment 3042760
> View attachment 3042761



Everlynn, what is the name of that very pretty twilly you have there??  She looks fab on your beautiful B and I love the calvi too!


----------



## klynneann

iamting said:


> My daily bolide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042751
> View attachment 3042752



Wow, you can fit that much into your bolide?  May I ask what size it is?  She's beautiful, and so are your slg's!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

miarun said:


> my special piece and off to the ban island[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042499
> View attachment 3042500



wow &#128525;!


----------



## surf7

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...


beautiful


----------



## surf7

Le.everlynn said:


> View attachment 3042760
> View attachment 3042761


gorgeous.  stunning


----------



## klynneann

surf7 said:


> beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## S'Mom

Greengoddess8 said:


> My lovely Tyger Tyger just arrived today) Fall/winter 2015



Oh mannnn....this is gorgeous.  I brought home  Colorway #15 but if I'd seen this one I might have had to buy both!


----------



## Greengoddess8

S'Mom said:


> Oh mannnn....this is gorgeous.  I brought home  Colorway #15 but if I'd seen this one I might have had to buy both!



Congratulations S'Mom!  I LOVE your CW. It is so mysteriously gorgeous. I love how the white on the tiger and all the flowers pop so much  I really would love to add this one myself


----------



## Bevyofpurses

MiaRun said:


> My special piece and off to the ban island[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042499
> View attachment 3042500



Omg chèvre you are killing me. So beautiful. Enjoy!!


----------



## Nana97

Greengoddess8 said:


> My lovely Tyger Tyger just arrived today) Fall/winter 2015



It's absolutely gorgeous!!! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Hermesmaniac

My last purchased was Cabag Bambou. I love it!!


----------



## billysmom

Gorgeous!!!   Cheerful, versatile color!


----------



## Mochiyii

Bevyofpurses said:


> Omg chèvre you are killing me. So beautiful. Enjoy!!




GORGEOUS!  Does this send you back onto bang Island? If it does then it's totally worth it


----------



## BellaCC

I'm so excited to join the club! My first Hermes purchase. Oran sandals and an enamel bracelet. I think I'm hooked lol


----------



## Greengoddess8

Nana97 said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous!!! Enjoy in good health!



Thanks so much Nana97!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3044690
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to join the club! My first Hermes purchase. Oran sandals and an enamel bracelet. I think I'm hooked lol


Nice bracelet! matching with sandals stunning


----------



## Cyph3r

Love both!



BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3044690
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to join the club! My first Hermes purchase. Oran sandals and an enamel bracelet. I think I'm hooked lol


----------



## Cyph3r

Passport holder in Rose Confetti. 
Now I can't help but quickly see and grab my passport!


----------



## Birdonce

terrible in car picture but was so excited! I have coveted the Lizzie one since seeing it on h.com. LOVE the bougainvillea color. Phw most practical (but may need a future one with GHW - maybe if 3 yo talks me into orange gator KDT still at the store! He still mentions it)


----------



## Mochiyii

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3044690
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to join the club! My first Hermes purchase. Oran sandals and an enamel bracelet. I think I'm hooked lol




As my gf and I called it... It's like drugs that came in an orange box. Enjoy [emoji2]


----------



## Millicat

Hermesmaniac said:


> My last purchased was Cabag Bambou. I love it!!



Such a great casual bag


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3044889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terrible in car picture but was so excited! I have coveted the Lizzie one since seeing it on h.com. LOVE the bougainvillea color. Phw most practical (but may need a future one with GHW - maybe if 3 yo talks me into orange gator KDT still at the store! He still mentions it)



LOVE this lizzie KDT PHW and the bougainvillea is absolutely beautiful, *birdonce*.  Major congrats!


----------



## HAddicted

Finally... She is here! My first of hopefully many K's [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Purrsey

HAddicted said:


> Finally... She is here! My first of hopefully many K's [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I just fainted. I don't care I need mod shot! (I have been dreaming of a Togo K).


----------



## LadySummerRose

HAddicted said:


> Finally... She is here! My first of hopefully many K's [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Dearie it's gorgeous!
> 
> I am a big fan of sellier but this took my breathe away..


----------



## LadySummerRose

Got this at my local store... What a beauty


----------



## Harpertoo

a vintage Trim I in navy box.
I love the slightly retro look with some Chloé pieces I just bought.


----------



## HAddicted

Purrsey said:


> I just fainted. I don't care I need mod shot! (I have been dreaming of a Togo K).



Thank you!!! I will get some soon! Just started my collection a little over a year and finally... Finally this comes in!

I've gotten 2 Bs and a special order B and just when I was thinking I would never get a gold K... This comes in! Yay [emoji38][emoji12]



LadySummerRose said:


> Dearie it's gorgeous!
> 
> I am a big fan of sellier but this took my breathe away..




Thank you! Me too!! I would love a k32 sellier! Next on my list! [emoji13]


----------



## catsinthebag

HAddicted said:


> Finally... She is here! My first of hopefully many K's [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh how beautiful! Many congrats!
> 
> [quote="Harpertoo, post: 28772547"]a vintage Trim I in navy box.:smile1:
> I love the slightly retro look with some Chloé pieces I just bought.[/QUOTE]
> 
> What a cool-looking bag! The trim does look completely different in box -- it totally loses its preppy look. Please post mod shots with those Chloe pieces! :cool:


----------



## Rami00

HAddicted said:


> Finally... She is here! My first of hopefully many K's [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats! Such a classic and elegant color. Is that a 28?


----------



## Harpertoo

catsinthebag said:


> What a cool-looking bag! The trim does look completely different in box -- it totally loses its preppy look. Please post mod shots with those Chloe pieces!



that's funny - I never thought of it as a preppy bag! not that I think you're wrong.
(one of my French friends claims all Americans wear some form of watered-down preppy ~ maybe it's like being color blind!):wondering


----------



## catsinthebag

Harpertoo said:


> that's funny - I never thought of it as a preppy bag! not that I think you're wrong.
> (one of my French friends claims all Americans wear some form of watered-down preppy ~ maybe it's like being color blind!):wondering



Maybe preppy is the wrong word, but when I think of the Trim, I think of Jackie Kennedy and her toile/barenia combo ... a great bag but more classic in that American/preppy sense. Your bag seems more edgy/cool. Funny comment by your French friend, and as I think about it, maybe more true than not!


----------



## mimi 123

HAddicted said:


> Finally... She is here! My first of hopefully many K's [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> Congratulations! This is a gorgeous baby! What's the size? Really happy for you. :cool:


----------



## HAddicted

catsinthebag said:


> Oh how beautiful! Many congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool-looking bag! The trim does look completely different in box -- it totally loses its preppy look. Please post mod shots with those Chloe pieces!




Thank you so much! [emoji8]



Rami00 said:


> Congrats! Such a classic and elegant color. Is that a 28?




Thank you!! It's a 32. I plan on using her as my everyday go to bag. [emoji41]



mimi 123 said:


> Congratulations! This is a gorgeous baby! What's the size? Really happy for you.




Thank you so much! It's a 32. [emoji16]


----------



## S'Mom

HAddicted said:


> Finally... She is here! My first of hopefully many K's [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> AHHHHH!!!!   Gorgeous!  A perfect everyday Kelly!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

HAddicted said:


> Finally... She is here! My first of hopefully many K's [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That's honestly to DIE for. After BBK this is the next colour family I lust after. Congrats it's beautiful.


----------



## LaChocolat

Harpertoo said:


> a vintage Trim I in navy box.
> I love the slightly retro look with some Chloé pieces I just bought.


Beautiful. I love this colour too.


----------



## LaChocolat

Cyph3r said:


> Passport holder in Rose Confetti.
> Now I can't help but quickly see and grab my passport!



Ooh pretty!


----------



## needloub

I had to get a white and rose gold clic clac for my daughter's first birthday (of course lol)


----------



## Freckles1

needloub said:


> I had to get a white and rose gold clic clac for my daughter's first birthday (of course lol)




What a beauty!!


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.



Oh my!  That's soooooo pretty.


----------



## dooneybaby

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3044690
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to join the club! My first Hermes purchase. Oran sandals and an enamel bracelet. I think I'm hooked lol


We're twins with the Orans. Same color. I wore mine today. They're so comfy!


----------



## hbr

HAddicted said:


> Finally... She is here! My first of hopefully many K's [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Stunning!!!  Love Gold. Classic and timeless!  Enjoy [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pumpkiim

I've been MIA lately but I just had to share ^.^
Jigé Élan in vermillon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
&#65039;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

pumpkiim said:


> I've been MIA lately but I just had to share ^.^
> Jigé Élan in vermillon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> &#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045645


So gorgeous! Congrats :blossom::buttercup:


----------



## brandee1002

Gris T a surprise from my fiance,  and a lucky score last minute before July (blue atoll). I'm horrible at reveals ! I usually just rip the box open the minute I get home . thank you for letting me share !


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> Gris T a surprise from my fiance,  and a lucky score last minute before July (blue atoll). I'm horrible at reveals ! I usually just rip the box open the minute I get home . thank you for letting me share !



Both so gorgeous!


----------



## panthere55

pumpkiim said:


> I've been MIA lately but I just had to share ^.^
> Jigé Élan in vermillon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> &#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045645



Love this pop of color!


----------



## kewave

Something new to go with RJ Birkin:
Brandebourgs Twilly in Fuchsia and APDP cashmere shawl in Violet.


----------



## Hermesmaniac

LadySummerRose said:


> View attachment 3045068
> 
> 
> Got this at my local store... What a beauty


Where is your local store?


----------



## HAddicted

S'Mom said:


> AHHHHH!!!!   Gorgeous!  A perfect everyday Kelly!  Congratulations!!!!




Thank you! [emoji7]


----------



## HAddicted

LaChocolat said:


> That's honestly to DIE for. After BBK this is the next colour family I lust after. Congrats it's beautiful.




Thank you!!! [emoji4]


----------



## pumpkiim

LOUKPEACH said:


> So gorgeous! Congrats :blossom::buttercup:







panthere55 said:


> Love this pop of color!




Thank you! ^.^


----------



## Txoceangirl

brandee1002 said:


> Gris T a surprise from my fiance,  and a lucky score last minute before July (blue atoll). I'm horrible at reveals ! I usually just rip the box open the minute I get home . thank you for letting me share !


Gorg!


----------



## Freckles1

brandee1002 said:


> Gris T a surprise from my fiance,  and a lucky score last minute before July (blue atoll). I'm horrible at reveals ! I usually just rip the box open the minute I get home . thank you for letting me share !




Glorious!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

kewave said:


> Something new to go with RJ Birkin:
> Brandebourgs Twilly in Fuchsia and APDP cashmere shawl in Violet.


----------



## brandee1002

panthere55 said:


> Both so gorgeous!











Txoceangirl said:


> Gorg!











Freckles1 said:


> Glorious!!!




Thank you ladies !!&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Keren16

I have both Bastia & Calvi
Love them !
Hold their shape well though I am gentle with my things
Do you have the Petite H card holder with the cord that goes around the neck?
I keep those three in my bag
Very easy to locate what I need


----------



## Ethengdurst

pumpkiim said:


> I've been MIA lately but I just had to share ^.^
> Jigé Élan in vermillon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> &#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045645



Nice color!


----------



## Ethengdurst

brandee1002 said:


> Gris T a surprise from my fiance,  and a lucky score last minute before July (blue atoll). I'm horrible at reveals ! I usually just rip the box open the minute I get home . thank you for letting me share !



Lucky you! Gorgeous bags! I'm the same with reveals. &#128541;


----------



## San2222

GP in rouge piment...color should be brighter...poor phone camera.


----------



## HGT

Keren16 said:


> I have both Bastia & Calvi
> Love them !
> Hold their shape well though I am gentle with my things
> Do you have the Petite H card holder with the cord that goes around the neck?
> I keep those three in my bag
> Very easy to locate what I need




Hi Keren,

May I have a model picture on the Petite H card holder? TIA


----------



## megt10

San2222 said:


> GP in rouge piment...color should be brighter...poor phone camera.



It's beautiful. The color is amazing.


----------



## needloub

Freckles1 said:


> What a beauty!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Purrsey

Keren16 said:


> I have both Bastia & Calvi
> Love them !
> Hold their shape well though I am gentle with my things
> Do you have the Petite H card holder with the cord that goes around the neck?
> I keep those three in my bag
> Very easy to locate what I need







HGT said:


> Hi Keren,
> 
> May I have a model picture on the Petite H card holder? TIA




Oops my question post was deleted by admin because not quite relevant to this thread but I had originally wanted to post in the relevant thread but it doesn't allow me because that thread is inactive for than 471 days. 

Thanks Keren16. Good to hear that. I'm picking up the Bastia first later. It is in the new 2015 color Blue Atoll. I would love to post a little reveal later. 

HGT I tried to google and found the Petite H. Don't think I need something like that though. But I can imagine it's useful for those who need almost immediate access of it!


----------



## Purrsey

San2222 said:


> GP in rouge piment...color should be brighter...poor phone camera.




Such a lovely shade.


----------



## Purrsey

Just got the Calvi  And on my way to pick up the Bastia too. May I post a little reveal when home.


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3048167
> 
> Just got the Calvi  And on my way to pick up the Bastia too. May I post a little reveal when home.




Can't wait to see what colours! I also bought Calvi and Bastia recently and I'm loving them


----------



## Keren16




----------



## Keren16

The first two are both sides of my Petit h
I carry what I reach for the most - license, cc, ...
The cord is convenient for me to locate 
Other cards in Calvi, cash in Bastia


----------



## Keren16




----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Can't wait to see what colours! I also bought Calvi and Bastia recently and I'm loving them




Mine are rouge casaque and blue atoll  What's yours?





Keren16 said:


> The first two are both sides of my Petit h
> I carry what I reach for the most - license, cc, ...
> The cord is convenient for me to locate
> Other cards in Calvi, cash in Bastia




I'm very convinced the Petit H is super useful! What's color of your others SLGs? Looks plummish pretty on my screen.


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Mine are rouge casaque and blue atoll  What's yours?
> View attachment 3048359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very convinced the Petit H is super useful! Are the rest of the SLGs rouge casaque?




So pretty! My Calvi is Bleu Izmir and my Bastia is Rubis red


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> So pretty! My Calvi is Bleu Izmir and my Bastia is Rubis red
> 
> View attachment 3048360
> View attachment 3048361
> View attachment 3048362




Ok my next SLG is Bleu Izmir. So pretty. Actually I hope to score a chèvre SLG next time


----------



## Keren16

Calvi & Bastia Rubis
The petit h came in different color combo's
I'm told people like to mix slg colors as you have
Beautiful!


----------



## dooneybaby

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3048306
> View attachment 3048307
> View attachment 3048308


Keren16, can this be used as a lanyard for work? And may I ask, how much was it?


----------



## hopelx

Bornlikethis said:


> Just got this yesterday- double sens 45 in Rouge H/ Ebene/ Prune/ Brique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966375
> View attachment 2966376


may i ask how much you got it for? it seems to be a little more than the regular clemence.


----------



## Keren16

Should be fine for work 
Goes around my neck when I don't want or have time to put back in my bag
I originally bought to have something from the Petit h collection
It cost somewhere in the $300.'s and has been more useful than I ever imagined


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Purrsey said:


> Mine are rouge casaque and blue atoll  What's yours?
> View attachment 3048359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very convinced the Petit H is super useful! What's color of your others SLGs? Looks plummish pretty on my screen.


 them all


----------



## dooneybaby

Keren16 said:


> Should be fine for work
> Goes around my neck when I don't want or have time to put back in my bag
> I originally bought to have something from the Petit h collection
> It cost somewhere in the $300.'s and has been more useful than I ever imagined


Great. Thanks!


----------



## ssv003

This weekend I added a Farandole 160 necklace to my collection. So in love! Photos from my Instagram. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ssv003 said:


> This weekend I added a Farandole 160 necklace to my collection. So in love! Photos from my Instagram. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3049542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049543
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049545



So pretty and I love that you can wear the 160 wrapped around your neck three times.


----------



## Leo the Lion

ssv003 said:


> This weekend I added a Farandole 160 necklace to my collection. So in love! Photos from my Instagram. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3049542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049543
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049545


Love really pretty on you! Congrats on your beautiful necklace!


----------



## LaChocolat

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3048340
> View attachment 3048341
> View attachment 3048342



Beautiful. What colour is that red?  Very luxe.


----------



## LaChocolat

pumpkiim said:


> I've been MIA lately but I just had to share ^.^
> Jigé Élan in vermillon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> &#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045645



That red is to die for!


----------



## LaChocolat

brandee1002 said:


> Gris T a surprise from my fiance,  and a lucky score last minute before July (blue atoll). I'm horrible at reveals ! I usually just rip the box open the minute I get home . thank you for letting me share !



Wow you're so lucky!  Both beautiful purses.


----------



## LaChocolat

kewave said:


> Something new to go with RJ Birkin:
> Brandebourgs Twilly in Fuchsia and APDP cashmere shawl in Violet.



Gorgoeus colour ways!


----------



## Keren16

Think part of it is
Petit h is an interesting collection
I always like hearing from you!
Wonderful thoughts & opinions !!


----------



## Greengoddess8

SAP fall 2015  thanks for letting me share


----------



## Greengoddess8

kewave said:


> Something new to go with RJ Birkin:
> Brandebourgs Twilly in Fuchsia and APDP cashmere shawl in Violet.


Congrats!  We are twins on the Violet APDP!


San2222 said:


> GP in rouge piment...color should be brighter...poor phone camera.


Great GP, enjoy!


Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3048306
> View attachment 3048307
> View attachment 3048308


Congratulations Keren


Purrsey said:


> Mine are rouge casaque and blue atoll  What's yours?
> View attachment 3048359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very convinced the Petit H is super useful! What's color of your others SLGs? Looks plummish pretty on my screen.


So cute and fun!


Mandy K said:


> So pretty! My Calvi is Bleu Izmir and my Bastia is Rubis red
> 
> View attachment 3048360
> View attachment 3048361
> View attachment 3048362


These are adorable too!


ssv003 said:


> This weekend I added a Farandole 160 necklace to my collection. So in love! Photos from my Instagram. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3049542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049543
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049545



It looks lovely in you!  Congrats


----------



## Greengoddess8

brandee1002 said:


> Gris T a surprise from my fiance,  and a lucky score last minute before July (blue atoll). I'm horrible at reveals ! I usually just rip the box open the minute I get home . thank you for letting me share !



Ohhh, love them both!  Gris T is one of my favorite colors. And, Blue Atoli is so fun for summer, enjoy!


----------



## brandee1002

LaChocolat said:


> Wow you're so lucky!  Both beautiful purses.



Thank you so much !! Scoring anything  at hermes takes work . phew I'm glad its over.!


----------



## megt10

ssv003 said:


> This weekend I added a Farandole 160 necklace to my collection. So in love! Photos from my Instagram. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3049542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049543
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049545



This is beautiful on you.


----------



## megt10

brandee1002 said:


> Gris T a surprise from my fiance,  and a lucky score last minute before July (blue atoll). I'm horrible at reveals ! I usually just rip the box open the minute I get home . thank you for letting me share !



Wow. Congrats. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Greengoddess8 said:


> SAP fall 2015  thanks for letting me share



I need this.


----------



## brandee1002

Greengoddess8 said:


> Ohhh, love them both!  Gris T is one of my favorite colors. And, Blue Atoli is so fun for summer, enjoy!



I wasn't sure I was ready for a neutral . I love colors , but gris T is just gorgeous and I couldn't say no. I'm so happy  , she is my favorite !  Thank you love !


----------



## ssv003

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So pretty and I love that you can wear the 160 wrapped around your neck three times.




Thank you so, so much, Vigee! It's quickly become a favorite of mine. 



Leo the Lion said:


> Love really pretty on you! Congrats on your beautiful necklace!




Many thanks!! 



Greengoddess8 said:


> It looks lovely in you!  Congrats




Thanks very much! 



megt10 said:


> This is beautiful on you.




Thanks so much for your kind words


----------



## lipeach21

Pm rodeo and blue Aztec calvi


----------



## Mandy K

I just bought a violet carmen on H.com Australia  today is my first official day of a promotion at work and I wanted something to signify the achievement. I wish that it could have been a Lindy 30 but fingers crossed one pops up soon so I can reward myself with a new bag


----------



## S'Mom

Greengoddess8 said:


> SAP fall 2015  thanks for letting me share



Ok.  because of YOU I had to track this absolute beauty down and it's winging its way to me as we speak....LOL!!!!  You enabler you!!!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Greengoddess8 said:


> SAP fall 2015  thanks for letting me share


This is awesome


----------



## Greengoddess8

megt10 said:


> I need this.


You so need this Meg!  It is so much lovelier in person


brandee1002 said:


> I wasn't sure I was ready for a neutral . I love colors , but gris T is just gorgeous and I couldn't say no. I'm so happy  , she is my favorite !  Thank you love !


I think Gris T is one of the true perfect neutrals!  Enjoy in the best of health


S'Mom said:


> Ok.  because of YOU I had to track this absolute beauty down and it's winging its way to me as we speak....LOL!!!!  You enabler you!!!!!


 I'm sorry S'Mom...but not really  Because I know you will so love i,when it arrives. Enjoy!


LOUKPEACH said:


> This is awesome



Thank you Loupeach!  It is so much prettier in person.


----------



## lanit

Greengoddess8 said:


> SAP fall 2015  thanks for letting me share





S'Mom said:


> Ok.  because of YOU I had to track this absolute beauty down and it's winging its way to me as we speak....LOL!!!!  You enabler you!!!!!



LOL, now we will all be rushing for the BONO silk!!! Or maybe we should dub it ONE TWO TREE silk!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

lanit said:


> LOL, now we will all be rushing for the BONO silk!!! Or maybe we should dub it ONE TWO TREE silk!!!



 That is too funny lanit!  I like either of those new names


----------



## EternalStyle

Just wanted to share my purchases the past few months


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> I just bought a violet carmen on H.com Australia  today is my first official day of a promotion at work and I wanted something to signify the achievement. I wish that it could have been a Lindy 30 but fingers crossed one pops up soon so I can reward myself with a new bag




Congrats dear. You totally deserve to reward yourself. And I believe your wish will come true soon


----------



## Purrsey

EternalStyle said:


> Just wanted to share my purchases the past few months




I am looking at eye candies. What happy months it has been.


----------



## Mandy K

EternalStyle said:


> Just wanted to share my purchases the past few months




WOW! What a haul! [emoji7]


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Congrats dear. You totally deserve to reward yourself. And I believe your wish will come true soon




Thank you so much  I'll post a picture of the carmen when it arrives. And hopefully it won't be too long until I'm doing a reveal of a new Lindy bag


----------



## EternalStyle

Hey thanks...I am over the moon..


----------



## Dhalia

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3048340
> View attachment 3048341
> View attachment 3048342




they're so lovely & so useful! congrats!


----------



## Dhalia

my latest Hermes purchase


----------



## Chubbymoo

I was walking to my dentist and my B got hit by a duffle bag from a rude passerby. I didn't realize the side was scuffed until my dentist pointed the spots out. I brought it in to the nearest H and they took it in for repair. It was so sad to empty the contents and watch them take it to the "birkin icu". 
Since I had nothing to go home with I ended up buying a Evelyn Tpm in blue sapphire. The strap is two toned with blue sapphire and blue paradis. I also picked up a belt that my cousin was looking for. I was told all orange belts were sold out in Vancouver. 
The last picture is a sneak peek of a ghillies kelly that I helped a friend out with. Don't want to steal her thunder so I didn't post the entire picture. 
Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## megt10

Greengoddess8 said:


> You so need this Meg!  It is so much lovelier in person
> 
> I think Gris T is one of the true perfect neutrals!  Enjoy in the best of health
> 
> I'm sorry S'Mom...but not really  Because I know you will so love i,when it arrives. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Thank you Loupeach!  It is so much prettier in person.



Heading to Hermes today I hope they have it.


----------



## Mochiyii

EternalStyle said:


> Just wanted to share my purchases the past few months




Wow....amazing finds!!! So jealous. I want every single item on your post


----------



## Mochiyii

EternalStyle said:


> Just wanted to share my purchases the past few months




I love blue... All shade of them just like you


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Not my latest purchase but my DH! Here is my anniversary gift


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is a close up of my  brand-new Evelyn PM in gold


----------



## Freckles1

WillstarveforLV said:


> Not my latest purchase but my DH! Here is my anniversary gift




Happy anniversary!!! What a dear husband!
I love gold


----------



## Lovehermes89

EternalStyle said:


> Just wanted to share my purchases the past few months



Omg so lovely!! Love that lindy and the berline.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Dhalia said:


> my latest Hermes purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050548
> View attachment 3050549
> View attachment 3050550



Congrats on both items. Love Blue Atoll for your Ulysee.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

EternalStyle said:


> Just wanted to share my purchases the past few months



What a nice blue haul in the past few months.  I'm also obsessed with H blues.  They make the best shades.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mandy K said:


> So pretty! My Calvi is Bleu Izmir and my Bastia is Rubis red
> 
> View attachment 3048360
> View attachment 3048361
> View attachment 3048362



You got two of the best colors for SLGs.  I've the identical pair as yours and loving every moment of it, especially the Blue Izmir Calvi.


----------



## nadineluv

I really enjoying doing reveals but at 27 weeks preggo & with two toddler boys... I've been a little on the lazy side! Lol! Here's my latest H purchase. Chèvre de coromandel Kelly 32 cm in brique!! Love this bag!! So light weight and gorg!!


----------



## nadineluv

WillstarveforLV said:


> Not my latest purchase but my DH! Here is my anniversary gift




Lovely evie!! I have that in GM size and love it!! It's a great color that can be paired with a lot!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

nadineluv said:


> I really enjoying doing reveals but at 27 weeks preggo & with two toddler boys... I've been a little on the lazy side! Lol! Here's my latest H purchase. Chèvre de coromandel Kelly 32 cm in brique!! Love this bag!! So light weight and gorg!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051119
> View attachment 3051120



  Congrats, that's a beauty!


----------



## nadineluv

LaChocolat said:


> Congrats, that's a beauty!




Thanks LaChocolat!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nadineluv said:


> I really enjoying doing reveals but at 27 weeks preggo & with two toddler boys... I've been a little on the lazy side! Lol! Here's my latest H purchase. Chèvre de coromandel Kelly 32 cm in brique!! Love this bag!! So light weight and gorg!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051119
> View attachment 3051120



*nadine*, love your new chevrè K32, it's gorgy!!! You have your hands full these days with two toddlers and preggers too. 

Major congrats! 

One of my new H bracelets, finally found a BI gator Kelly Dog GHW.


----------



## LaChocolat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *nadine*, love your new chevrè K32, it's gorgy!!! You have your hands full these days with two toddlers and preggers too.
> 
> Major congrats!
> 
> One of my new H bracelets, finally found a BI gator Kelly Dog GHW.



Oh my word!!  That is too gorgeous.


----------



## nadineluv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *nadine*, love your new chevrè K32, it's gorgy!!! You have your hands full these days with two toddlers and preggers too.
> 
> Major congrats!
> 
> One of my new H bracelets, finally found a BI gator Kelly Dog GHW.




Thanks VigeeLeBrun!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
Love your Kellu dog!! It's gorg!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *nadine*, love your new chevrè K32, it's gorgy!!! You have your hands full these days with two toddlers and preggers too.
> 
> Major congrats!
> 
> One of my new H bracelets, finally found a BI gator Kelly Dog GHW.




Simply gorgeous Vigee, huge congratulations!!!


----------



## Mandy K

chkpfbeliever said:


> You got two of the best colors for SLGs.  I've the identical pair as yours and loving every moment of it, especially the Blue Izmir Calvi.




Thanks! I am glad to hear that we are SLG twins


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

My husband surprised me with this today. He worked with some great people at H to make it happen and even came on tpf to do research 

Constance 24 black Epsom with GHW


----------



## Mochiyii

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3051415
> 
> 
> My husband surprised me with this today. He worked with some great people at H to make it happen and even came on tpf to do research
> 
> Constance 24 black Epsom with GHW




He did good!! What a wonderful husband!! Looks amazing


----------



## Mandy K

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3051415
> 
> 
> My husband surprised me with this today. He worked with some great people at H to make it happen and even came on tpf to do research
> 
> Constance 24 black Epsom with GHW




Congratulations! What a lovely gift!


----------



## HGT

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3051415
> 
> 
> My husband surprised me with this today. He worked with some great people at H to make it happen and even came on tpf to do research
> 
> Constance 24 black Epsom with GHW




Wow! Major congrats!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Freckles1 said:


> Happy anniversary!!! What a dear husband!
> I love gold



Thank you so much Freckles! Love the gold too!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

nadineluv said:


> Lovely evie!! I have that in GM size and love it!! It's a great color that can be paired with a lot!! Congrats!!!



Thank you ! I am glad to read that the colour works well with others , I was very drawn to gold. But your Kelly 32 is simply divine! Now that is a gorgeous colour! Congrats and best of luck with your pregnancy Nadineluv


----------



## Mandy K

New violet carmen


----------



## nadineluv

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3051415
> 
> 
> My husband surprised me with this today. He worked with some great people at H to make it happen and even came on tpf to do research
> 
> Constance 24 black Epsom with GHW




Wow!!! What a sweet hubby!!! It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

nadineluv said:


> I really enjoying doing reveals but at 27 weeks preggo & with two toddler boys... I've been a little on the lazy side! Lol! Here's my latest H purchase. Chèvre de coromandel Kelly 32 cm in brique!! Love this bag!! So light weight and gorg!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051119
> View attachment 3051120


Stunning! You've reinforced my desire to get chevre in a color instead of black!


----------



## AudreyHFan

I bought the small petit h. My first one! Can hardly wait til it comes in!


----------



## ashiraya

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3051415
> 
> 
> My husband surprised me with this today. He worked with some great people at H to make it happen and even came on tpf to do research
> 
> Constance 24 black Epsom with GHW


Wow She's very pretty


----------



## ashiraya

Yesterday, I Just received it
Blue Paradis


----------



## Mandy K

ashiraya said:


> Yesterday, I Just received it
> Blue Paradis




So cute!


----------



## Purrsey

ashiraya said:


> Yesterday, I Just received it
> Blue Paradis




I love the little twin stars best!

I'm not into bag charms but i imagine if I do start, this is what I would love to have. Should go well with my orange B! What is this called may I know? Thanks


----------



## clydekiwi

Mandy K said:


> New violet carmen
> 
> View attachment 3051558
> View attachment 3051560




I love these. Where did u get them please. I didnt see them online


----------



## clydekiwi

ashiraya said:


> Yesterday, I Just received it
> Blue Paradis




Can i ask where u got this? Price


----------



## ashiraya

Mandy K said:


> So cute!


Thanks


----------



## ashiraya

Purrsey said:


> I love the little twin stars best!
> 
> I'm not into bag charms but i imagine if I do start, this is what I would love to have. Should go well with my orange B! What is this called may I know? Thanks


me too  i love the twin little stars
The name is " De Sac Paddock Selle "


----------



## ashiraya

clydekiwi said:


> I love these. Where did u get them please. I didnt see them online


I got it from the Hermes Boutique. I called my SA that I want this type of charm


----------



## ashiraya

clydekiwi said:


> Can i ask where u got this? Price


I got it from Hermes Dallas , It's $750 (not include tax).
The name of this charm is De Sac Paddock Selle


----------



## clydekiwi

ashiraya said:


> I got it from Hermes Dallas , It's $750 (not include tax).
> The name of this charm is De Sac Paddock Selle




Thanks


----------



## Purrsey

ashiraya said:


> me too  i love the twin little stars
> The name is " De Sac Paddock Selle "




Thanks. You got me going. Will search for it


----------



## Mandy K

clydekiwi said:


> I love these. Where did u get them please. I didnt see them online




Hi, I got it on H.com Australia yesterday. They only had one carmen on the site yesterday. Today the loaded another three. They're under the "Leather" then "Accessories" then "Keyrings" section when they do have them. Hope that helps 
http://m.australia.hermes.com/leather/accessories/key-rings.html


----------



## iheartorange

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3051415
> 
> 
> My husband surprised me with this today. He worked with some great people at H to make it happen and even came on tpf to do research
> 
> Constance 24 black Epsom with GHW




Congrats!! You are so lucky!! I've been looking for this .. But no luck


----------



## Chubbymoo

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3051415
> 
> 
> My husband surprised me with this today. He worked with some great people at H to make it happen and even came on tpf to do research
> 
> Constance 24 black Epsom with GHW



Omg that is beautiful! Drooling!!!!!


----------



## Kkho

Blonde andOrange, you lucky girl! Lovely husband you have there too!


----------



## clydekiwi

Love my hapi 3 in taupe


----------



## klynneann

EternalStyle said:


> Just wanted to share my purchases the past few months



Congrats! I love your Berline, especially in that color combo.  And I think we are twins on the clic clac - is it vert emeraude?



nadineluv said:


> I really enjoying doing reveals but at 27 weeks preggo & with two toddler boys... I've been a little on the lazy side! Lol! Here's my latest H purchase. Chèvre de coromandel Kelly 32 cm in brique!! Love this bag!! So light weight and gorg!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051119
> View attachment 3051120



Gorgeous!!  I really like brique, especially for the fall/winter months.  Congrats!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *nadine*, love your new chevrè K32, it's gorgy!!! You have your hands full these days with two toddlers and preggers too.
> 
> Major congrats!
> 
> One of my new H bracelets, finally found a BI gator Kelly Dog GHW.



Such a beautiful color, Vigee - congrats!


----------



## the petite lady

ashiraya said:


> Yesterday, I Just received it
> Blue Paradis



I'm new here, but all your pictures make me want to go to an H store right now!
Especially your blue charm, it's super cute! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//es.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## EternalStyle

klynneann said:


> Congrats! I love your Berline, especially in that color combo.  And I think we are twins on the clic clac - is it vert emeraude?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!  I really like brique, especially for the fall/winter months.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful color, Vigee - congrats!


Hi klynneann..thanks dear! The Clic Clac color is Bleu atoll.


----------



## klynneann

EternalStyle said:


> Hi klynneann..thanks dear! The Clic Clac color is Bleu atoll.



Ah, I see - it looks darker and lighter in different pictures.  Such a pretty color!


----------



## dhfwu

nadineluv said:


> I really enjoying doing reveals but at 27 weeks preggo & with two toddler boys... I've been a little on the lazy side! Lol! Here's my latest H purchase. Chèvre de coromandel Kelly 32 cm in brique!! Love this bag!! So light weight and gorg!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051119
> View attachment 3051120


Wow, you really do have the magic touch when it comes to resellers!    Enjoy your K - she's beautiful!


----------



## babysuki

not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## allyrae

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!




Really? Sob. I'm really hoping for a K. Your K28 is gorgeous! [emoji7] Is that blue atoll?


----------



## babysuki

allyrae said:


> Really? Sob. I'm really hoping for a K. Your K28 is gorgeous! [emoji7] Is that blue atoll?



yes, it is bleu atoll, SA said it's tiffany blue, but to me it is more like a macaron blue lol


----------



## LaChocolat

Mandy K said:


> New violet carmen
> 
> View attachment 3051558
> View attachment 3051560



Love that purple.


----------



## LaChocolat

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!



What a beauty! Congrats.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!


I agree for K28 that's it's very difficult to get from H store compare to B30. But my first H bag was K32. I offered from H store 3 yrs ago.

I guess the smaller the harder...


----------



## Mandy K

LaChocolat said:


> Love that purple.




Thanks! I also have a Carmen in Rose shocking. I use mine as Keyrings and not bag charms and I love how they feel in the hand and how pretty they are


----------



## nadineluv

dhfwu said:


> Wow, you really do have the magic touch when it comes to resellers!    Enjoy your K - she's beautiful!




Lol! Thanks!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji8][emoji8]
[emoji2] I've been very fortunate to find some amazing H bags!


----------



## nadineluv

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!




Wow babysuki she's beautiful!!! [emoji94][emoji170][emoji182]


----------



## nadineluv

klynneann said:


> Congrats! I love your Berline, especially in that color combo.  And I think we are twins on the clic clac - is it vert emeraude?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!  I really like brique, especially for the fall/winter months.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful color, Vigee - congrats!




Thanks klynneann!!! I agree!!! [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## AudreyHFan

My mom just got to Vegas two hours ago and is heading to Hermes! I hope I'm getting my Hapi!


----------



## Mochiyii

nadineluv said:


> Wow babysuki she's beautiful!!! [emoji94][emoji170][emoji182]




Looks amazing!!! Blue atoll is Sch a great color for summer and your Karlito charm!! I want every single item in your picture!! You have great taste


----------



## Kkho

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!


 


You lucky girl!! Love blue atoll and esp when it's also a sellier! Selliers are so hard to come by! Enjoy her good health.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

CDC alligator in colour Miel with GHW. My SA was so sweet she found this one for me. Sadly the B they offered me was not my favorite colour so next time. Very happy with my new CDC and thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji178]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> CDC alligator in colour Miel with GHW. My SA was so sweet she found this one for me. Sadly the B they offered me was not my favorite colour so next time. Very happy with my new CDC and thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3052941
> View attachment 3052942



Gorgeous, love this miel gator CDC GHW! Congrats, *Sarah*.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful BA K28 and this size is so rare, *suki*! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

ashiraya said:


> Yesterday, I Just received it
> Blue Paradis


I love this. I am going to have to hunt one down.


clydekiwi said:


> View attachment 3051934
> 
> 
> Love my hapi 3 in taupe


So pretty.


nadineluv said:


> I really enjoying doing reveals but at 27 weeks preggo & with two toddler boys... I've been a little on the lazy side! Lol! Here's my latest H purchase. Chèvre de coromandel Kelly 32 cm in brique!! Love this bag!! So light weight and gorg!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051119
> View attachment 3051120


OMG, that is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *nadine*, love your new chevrè K32, it's gorgy!!! You have your hands full these days with two toddlers and preggers too.
> 
> Major congrats!
> 
> One of my new H bracelets, finally found a BI gator Kelly Dog GHW.


It is beautiful Vigee. I love the color. No one does bracelets like Hermes. I so wish I could wear one like this.


BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3051415
> 
> 
> My husband surprised me with this today. He worked with some great people at H to make it happen and even came on tpf to do research
> 
> Constance 24 black Epsom with GHW


A keeper. Both the bag and your husband. What a wonderful surprise.


Mandy K said:


> New violet carmen
> 
> View attachment 3051558
> View attachment 3051560



Love the color of this one.


----------



## megt10

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!


Wow, I love the color and the size of this Kelly. It is just gorgeous. Congrats.


Sarah_sarah said:


> CDC alligator in colour Miel with GHW. My SA was so sweet she found this one for me. Sadly the B they offered me was not my favorite colour so next time. Very happy with my new CDC and thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3052941
> View attachment 3052942



Beautiful. I love the alligator CDC.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!




Gorgeous! Great size. Oh no, I'm just about to order one, let's hope it's not a big issue..


----------



## purselover888

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!



What a cute bag!  Love it- congrats!


----------



## megt10

I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.


----------



## franhueso

Hello:
This is my small new Pilo Pochette in electric blue for my glasses.
The colour is sublime. This photo is not good.
Wish you a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.



Holy mother of Hermes gods!!!! That bracelet is smashing!!!! Everything is amazing!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Senbei

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.



Love love the bracelet!! Congrats on the haul.


----------



## megt10

franhueso said:


> Hello:
> This is my small new Pilo Pochette in electric blue for my glasses.
> The colour is sublime. This photo is not good.
> Wish you a wonderful weekend.


I have never seen this before. I love it and what a great color.


Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy mother of Hermes gods!!!! That bracelet is smashing!!!! Everything is amazing!!!! Congrats!!!


 I know right. Thank you so much. Still need to post a new pm rodeo too 


Senbei said:


> Love love the bracelet!! Congrats on the haul.



Thank you so much. I have always loved that bracelet. I love all the CDC bracelets and would have one in every color by now if I was able to wear anything but gold or platinum.


----------



## Senbei

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I have always loved that bracelet. I love all the CDC bracelets and would have one in every color by now if I was able to wear anything but gold or platinum.



Ahh my sister is like you. 24K gold or platinum only. Her husband calls it her high maintenance rash. 
Wear in good health!!


----------



## Croisette7

My recent acquisition


----------



## babysuki

LOUKPEACH said:


> I agree for K28 that's it's very difficult to get from H store compare to B30. But my first H bag was K32. I offered from H store 3 yrs ago.
> 
> I guess the smaller the harder...



I guess so too. b30 is harder to get that b35 as well. But overall kelly is harder than birkin according to my SA. 




nadineluv said:


> Wow babysuki she's beautiful!!! [emoji94][emoji170][emoji182]


Thank you!!




Mochiyii said:


> Looks amazing!!! Blue atoll is Sch a great color for summer and your Karlito charm!! I want every single item in your picture!! You have great taste



Thank you. Karlito is so cute on everything 




Kkho said:


> You lucky girl!! Love blue atoll and esp when it's also a sellier! Selliers are so hard to come by! Enjoy her good health.



Thank you kkho, I'm loving every details of it lol





ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous! Great size. Oh no, I'm just about to order one, let's hope it's not a big issue..



I'm sure you'll get what you want. good luck! 




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful BA K28 and this size is so rare, *suki*! Congrats!





megt10 said:


> Wow, I love the color and the size of this Kelly. It is just gorgeous. Congrats.





purselover888 said:


> What a cute bag!  Love it- congrats!




Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.



Congrats Meg!  Beautiful collections!


----------



## megt10

Senbei said:


> Ahh my sister is like you. 24K gold or platinum only. Her husband calls it her high maintenance rash.
> Wear in good health!!


Thank you so much. I am lucky that I can wear most 14K gold for rings, necklaces and bracelets but only 18k or higher in my ears. It does get pretty expensive. It's sad too because I tried an H leather bracelet, but even the small amount of metal gave me a rash within an hour.


Croisette7 said:


> My recent acquisition
> 
> View attachment 3053308


Love them. Just gorgeous.


tonkamama said:


> Congrats Meg!  Beautiful collections!


Hey Tonkamama, thank you so much. It's great to see you here!


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> CDC alligator in colour Miel with GHW. My SA was so sweet she found this one for me. Sadly the B they offered me was not my favorite colour so next time. Very happy with my new CDC and thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3052941
> View attachment 3052942



Sarah, it's a beautiful color! Congrats! Idk how I missed this, my computer is doing funny things.


----------



## ashiraya

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.


 OMG! That Bracelet is stunning


----------



## ashiraya

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!


Wow what a pretty kelly btw I love Blue atoll color


----------



## megt10

ashiraya said:


> OMG! That Bracelet is stunning



Thank you. I am really in love with it. It was made more special getting it on my anniversary.


----------



## doves75

Sarah_sarah said:


> CDC alligator in colour Miel with GHW. My SA was so sweet she found this one for me. Sadly the B they offered me was not my favorite colour so next time. Very happy with my new CDC and thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3052941
> View attachment 3052942




Miel is one of my fav color!! Congrats!! 



Croisette7 said:


> My recent acquisition
> 
> View attachment 3053308




Congrats Croisette7!! They're beautiful 

By any chance .... Is the price for these exotic CDC still the same or reduced just like the scarf prices? Thank you.


----------



## doves75

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.




What a loot, megt10!! Enjoy )


----------



## bluenavy

Croisette7 said:


> My recent acquisition
> 
> View attachment 3053308


Love your CDC's. Have been thinking of getting one too.


----------



## bluenavy

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.


Wow, bracelet is so divine


----------



## Croisette7

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I am lucky that I can wear most 14K gold for rings, necklaces and bracelets but only 18k or higher in my ears. It does get pretty expensive. It's sad too because I tried an H leather bracelet, but even the small amount of metal gave me a rash within an hour.
> 
> Love them. Just gorgeous.
> 
> Hey Tonkamama, thank you so much. It's great to see you here!



Thank you, megt 



doves75 said:


> Miel is one of my fav color!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Croisette7!! They're beautiful
> 
> By any chance .... Is the price for these exotic CDC still the same or reduced just like the scarf prices? Thank you.



doves, many thanks. Unfortunately there is no reduction in France.


----------



## doves75

Croisette7 said:


> Thank you, megt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doves, many thanks. Unfortunately there is no reduction in France.




Oh...ok....I thought you are in U.S. )  enjoy your new CDC's  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Croisette7

bluenavy said:


> Love your CDC's. Have been thinking of getting one too.


Thank you bluenavy!


----------



## megt10

doves75 said:


> What a loot, megt10!! Enjoy )





bluenavy said:


> Wow, bracelet is so divine



Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Sarah_sarah said:


> CDC alligator in colour Miel with GHW. My SA was so sweet she found this one for me. Sadly the B they offered me was not my favorite colour so next time. Very happy with my new CDC and thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji178]
> 
> so FAB!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Thanks for letting my share my H scores this June.  
FSH - B30/twillys,  J31 and scarf   
Local Store -Oran sandals and single twilly   
H.com - Carmen in Violet  
Consignment shop - Carmen in Pink

Trouble never felt so good!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

A 2013 Karo in parme, never used, from a reseller on eBay. Buying not from the store always makes me nervous but these SLGs never show up in my super sweet but small local store so I had to take the chance after authenticating here..


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Txoceangirl said:


> Thanks for letting my share my H scores this June.
> 
> FSH - B30/twillys,  J31 and scarf
> 
> Local Store -Oran sandals and single twilly
> 
> H.com - Carmen in Violet
> 
> Consignment shop - Carmen in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble never felt so good!




Congrats, great haul!  I especially love the leopard print ones


----------



## LaChocolat

ThingumyPoppy said:


> A 2013 Karo in parme, never used, from a reseller on eBay. Buying not from the store always makes me nervous but these SLGs never show up in my super sweet but small local store so I had to take the chance after authenticating here..
> 
> View attachment 3053622
> View attachment 3053623
> View attachment 3053624



It's beautiful. I was eyeing that one too but decided to go with a more used model, lol. Didn't know it was unused. That's amazing!!


----------



## LaChocolat

franhueso said:


> Hello:
> This is my small new Pilo Pochette in electric blue for my glasses.
> The colour is sublime. This photo is not good.
> Wish you a wonderful weekend.



So pretty and what a useful pouch. Congrats.


----------



## LaChocolat

Mandy K said:


> Thanks! I also have a Carmen in Rose shocking. I use mine as Keyrings and not bag charms and I love how they feel in the hand and how pretty they are



Yes that's how I'd use it too. I'm thinking of getting a carmencita but don't know if that would be too much hassle to conform into a key ring.


----------



## LaChocolat

Txoceangirl said:


> Thanks for letting my share my H scores this June.
> FSH - B30/twillys,  J31 and scarf
> Local Store -Oran sandals and single twilly
> H.com - Carmen in Violet
> Consignment shop - Carmen in Pink
> 
> Trouble never felt so good!



Very pretty. Neutrals with pops of colour.


----------



## extrafashion1

Sarah_sarah said:


> CDC alligator in colour Miel with GHW. My SA was so sweet she found this one for me. Sadly the B they offered me was not my favorite colour so next time. Very happy with my new CDC and thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3052941
> View attachment 3052942




WOW!! congratulation!!!



megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.



Congratulation! the diamonds!! Ahh TDF!!! love everything you got!!



babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!



true .. the smaller the harder to get  thank God I love the big sizes (40B/35B/35K/32k) .  . congratulation my dear in your first kelly .. wish me luck to get my first kelly!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Congrats, great haul!  I especially love the leopard print ones


Thanks!  I'm enjoying them all.


----------



## Txoceangirl

LaChocolat said:


> Very pretty. Neutrals with pops of colour.


Thanks so much!  My first H bags so I went neutral and plan to add colored bags once I get out of my "time out".


----------



## Mandy K

Txoceangirl said:


> Thanks for letting my share my H scores this June.
> 
> FSH - B30/twillys,  J31 and scarf
> 
> Local Store -Oran sandals and single twilly
> 
> H.com - Carmen in Violet
> 
> Consignment shop - Carmen in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> Trouble never felt so good!




What a lovely haul!


----------



## megt10

ThingumyPoppy said:


> A 2013 Karo in parme, never used, from a reseller on eBay. Buying not from the store always makes me nervous but these SLGs never show up in my super sweet but small local store so I had to take the chance after authenticating here..
> 
> View attachment 3053622
> View attachment 3053623
> View attachment 3053624


Gorgeous color. I have one of these and find it so useful. 


Txoceangirl said:


> Thanks for letting my share my H scores this June.
> FSH - B30/twillys,  J31 and scarf
> Local Store -Oran sandals and single twilly
> H.com - Carmen in Violet
> Consignment shop - Carmen in Pink
> 
> Trouble never felt so good!


Great purchases. Love everything.


extrafashion1 said:


> WOW!! congratulation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation! the diamonds!! Ahh TDF!!! love everything you got!!
> 
> 
> 
> true .. the smaller the harder to get  thank God I love the big sizes (40B/35B/35K/32k) .  . congratulation my dear in your first kelly .. wish me luck to get my first kelly!!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Sarah_sarah said:


> CDC alligator in colour Miel with GHW. My SA was so sweet she found this one for me. Sadly the B they offered me was not my favorite colour so next time. Very happy with my new CDC and thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3052941
> View attachment 3052942


Congrats' dear Sarah!  I LOVE this combo. Please post some mod pics on the CDC thread  Hope all is well with you


megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.


This makes me so happy and faint all at the same time!!! Congrats again Meg!  Everything is gorgeous!!! And the RG CDC is amazing. Happy anniversary


franhueso said:


> Hello:
> This is my small new Pilo Pochette in electric blue for my glasses.
> The colour is sublime. This photo is not good.
> Wish you a wonderful weekend.


Congratulations!  What a great color and idea. Enjoy. 


Croisette7 said:


> My recent acquisition
> 
> View attachment 3053308


These will both look so lovely on you my dear!


Txoceangirl said:


> Thanks for letting my share my H scores this June.
> FSH - B30/twillys,  J31 and scarf
> Local Store -Oran sandals and single twilly
> H.com - Carmen in Violet
> Consignment shop - Carmen in Pink
> 
> Trouble never felt so good!


What a fabulous haul!  Congrats


ThingumyPoppy said:


> A 2013 Karo in parme, never used, from a reseller on eBay. Buying not from the store always makes me nervous but these SLGs never show up in my super sweet but small local store so I had to take the chance after authenticating here..
> 
> View attachment 3053622
> View attachment 3053623
> View attachment 3053624



I love Parme!  Congrats


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LaChocolat said:


> It's beautiful. I was eyeing that one too but decided to go with a more used model, lol. Didn't know it was unused. That's amazing!!




Thank you! Yes, I were very surprised too when I found out it was brand new. I checked out a few of them too but in the end I went for my favorite color for SLGs, purple. Congrats on your one!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous color. I have one of these and find it so useful.
> 
> 
> 
> Great purchases. Love everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.




Thanks!  Hope to use it a lot.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats' dear Sarah!  I LOVE this combo. Please post some mod pics on the CDC thread  Hope all is well with you
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me so happy and faint all at the same time!!! Congrats again Meg!  Everything is gorgeous!!! And the RG CDC is amazing. Happy anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  What a great color and idea. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> These will both look so lovely on you my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous haul!  Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Parme!  Congrats




Thank you! Me too, my favorite color for SLGs are purple, together with pink


----------



## WillstarveforLV

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.



I am in complete awe..  That RG CDC is absolutely brilliantly smashing not to mention everything else in you post  well done megt10.


----------



## doves75

To celebrate the price reduction on scarf, I decided to buy a Hipopolis. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Greengoddess8

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you! Me too, my favorite color for SLGs are purple, together with pink



Those are great colors together


doves75 said:


> To celebrate the price reduction on scarf, I decided to buy a Hipopolis. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3053927
> View attachment 3053928



Congratulations doves!  I love this CW in Hipopolis!  Enjoy


----------



## Althea G.

Bought a Potiron Ulysse PM in Clemence leather. Yummm


----------



## Croisette7

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats' dear Sarah!  I LOVE this combo. Please post some mod pics on the CDC thread  Hope all is well with you
> 
> This makes me so happy and faint all at the same time!!! Congrats again Meg!  Everything is gorgeous!!! And the RG CDC is amazing. Happy anniversary
> 
> Congratulations!  What a great color and idea. Enjoy.
> 
> These will both look so lovely on you my dear!
> 
> What a fabulous haul!  Congrats
> 
> 
> I love Parme!  Congrats


Thank you again, GG!


----------



## doves75

Greengoddess8 said:


> Those are great colors together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations doves!  I love this CW in Hipopolis!  Enjoy




Thank you Greengoddess!! I love you SdP in your avatar. What CW is that? TIA


----------



## scrumpee

doves75 said:


> To celebrate the price reduction on scarf, I decided to buy a Hipopolis. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3053927
> View attachment 3053928



Beautiful! I was eyeing this one too! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Miss Al

Sarah_sarah said:


> CDC alligator in colour Miel with GHW. My SA was so sweet she found this one for me. Sadly the B they offered me was not my favorite colour so next time. Very happy with my new CDC and thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3052941
> View attachment 3052942



We are twinies. I love my miel gator cdc too.


----------



## Purrsey

She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.


----------



## steffdarling

Just bought a Herbag ZIP 31 Etoupe/Ebene and twilly in Brides Et Gris in Ardoise/Rouge/Beige! So happy!!!


----------



## JRTgal

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054042
> View attachment 3054043
> View attachment 3054044
> View attachment 3054045
> 
> She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.


Oh Purrsey!  I'm crazy for this.  The lining!!!  Congrats!


----------



## JRTgal

doves75 said:


> To celebrate the price reduction on scarf, I decided to buy a Hipopolis. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3053927
> View attachment 3053928


My favorite pattern and colorway (so far..) this season and I can't wait to get my hands on it.  Congrats!


----------



## blueberryjam

doves75 said:


> To celebrate the price reduction on scarf, I decided to buy a Hipopolis. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3053927
> View attachment 3053928



I like the way you celebrate price reductions *doves75*. 
Congratulations on your Hippopolis scarf! Aren't the tiny horses so whimsical and amusing?




Althea G. said:


> Bought a Potiron Ulysse PM in Clemence leather. Yummm


I haven't come across potiron in awhile. Great choice of colour!




Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054042
> View attachment 3054043
> View attachment 3054044
> View attachment 3054045
> 
> She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.



*Purrsey*, whatever happened to your potential picotin.
Bleu de prusse is a lovely, lovely colour! Congrats on a very special garden party!


----------



## SandySummer

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054042
> View attachment 3054043
> View attachment 3054044
> View attachment 3054045
> 
> She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.




Looking good!


----------



## Freckles1

steffdarling said:


> Just bought a Herbag ZIP 31 Etoupe/Ebene and twilly in Brides Et Gris in Ardoise/Rouge/Beige! So happy!!!




Stuff darling I love the herbag!! And I love that you put a gorgeous red twilly on her!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Purrsey

JRTgal said:


> Oh Purrsey!  I'm crazy for this.  The lining!!!  Congrats!



Thank you  



blueberryjam said:


> I like the way you celebrate price reductions *doves75*.
> 
> Congratulations on your Hippopolis scarf! Aren't the tiny horses so whimsical and amusing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't come across potiron in awhile. Great choice of colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Purrsey*, whatever happened to your potential picotin.
> 
> Bleu de prusse is a lovely, lovely colour! Congrats on a very special garden party!



Lol this came along first I guess. I'm still eyeing on a Picotin! Thanks. I think this blue is very special. 



SandySummer said:


> Looking good!




Thank you too my dear!


----------



## megt10

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats' dear Sarah!  I LOVE this combo. Please post some mod pics on the CDC thread  Hope all is well with you
> 
> This makes me so happy and faint all at the same time!!! Congrats again Meg!  Everything is gorgeous!!! And the RG CDC is amazing. Happy anniversary
> 
> Congratulations!  What a great color and idea. Enjoy.
> 
> These will both look so lovely on you my dear!
> 
> What a fabulous haul!  Congrats
> 
> 
> I love Parme!  Congrats


Thank you so much, Greengoddess. I am now on an indefinite ban  It was a wonderful anniversary. Getting the bracelet made it extra special.


WillstarveforLV said:


> I am in complete awe..  That RG CDC is absolutely brilliantly smashing not to mention everything else in you post  well done megt10.


Thank you so much.


doves75 said:


> To celebrate the price reduction on scarf, I decided to buy a Hipopolis. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3053927
> View attachment 3053928


I love the scarf in this cw. I didn't see that one at the store when I went or I might have bought that one instead. 


Althea G. said:


> Bought a Potiron Ulysse PM in Clemence leather. Yummm


Beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054042
> View attachment 3054043
> View attachment 3054044
> View attachment 3054045
> 
> She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.


This is a great bag. Twillys are definitely going to be perfect on the bag. The price drop was from 180.00 to 160.00. I love changing out twillys to give my bags a different look. 


steffdarling said:


> Just bought a Herbag ZIP 31 Etoupe/Ebene and twilly in Brides Et Gris in Ardoise/Rouge/Beige! So happy!!!



Love it and the twilly is perfect on it.


----------



## More bags

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054042
> View attachment 3054043
> View attachment 3054044
> View attachment 3054045
> 
> She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.



This colour is amazing, congratulations on your new GP 36 with Quadrige lining.


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054042
> View attachment 3054043
> View attachment 3054044
> View attachment 3054045
> 
> She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.




Beautiful! Congratulations Purrsey


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.


SO AMAZING!  That bracelet is to die for


----------



## megt10

Txoceangirl said:


> SO AMAZING!  That bracelet is to die for



Thank you. I am so glad I bought it.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Althea G. said:


> Bought a Potiron Ulysse PM in Clemence leather. Yummm


Congratulations Althea! Very pretty


Croisette7 said:


> Thank you again, GG!


Of course!


doves75 said:


> Thank you Greengoddess!! I love you SdP in your avatar. What CW is that? TIA


Thanks doves. It is SAP #6. Aubergine/Turquoise/acajou. I LOVE it


Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054042
> View attachment 3054043
> View attachment 3054044
> View attachment 3054045
> 
> She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.


The color is beautiful. Cingratulations


steffdarling said:


> Just bought a Herbag ZIP 31 Etoupe/Ebene and twilly in Brides Et Gris in Ardoise/Rouge/Beige! So happy!!!



Congrats Steffdarling!  Wonderful combo


----------



## Greengoddess8

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, Greengoddess. I am now on an indefinite ban  It was a wonderful anniversary. Getting the bracelet made it extra special.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> I love the scarf in this cw. I didn't see that one at the store when I went or I might have bought that one instead.
> 
> Beautiful.



Maybe we could see some Mod shots sometime  So glad it was a wonderful anniversary


----------



## ashiraya

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I am really in love with it. It was made more special getting it on my anniversary.


Congrats and Happy Anniversary


----------



## doves75

scrumpee said:


> Beautiful! I was eyeing this one too! Wear it in good health!




Thank you so much scrumpee [emoji4][emoji4]



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054042
> View attachment 3054043
> View attachment 3054044
> View attachment 3054045
> 
> She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.




Beautiful blue...one of my fav!! Enjoy [emoji170][emoji170]



steffdarling said:


> Just bought a Herbag ZIP 31 Etoupe/Ebene and twilly in Brides Et Gris in Ardoise/Rouge/Beige! So happy!!!




Congrats steffdarling. Lovely neutral color. 



JRTgal said:


> My favorite pattern and colorway (so far..) this season and I can't wait to get my hands on it.  Congrats!




Thanks JRTgal! [emoji6]



blueberryjam said:


> I like the way you celebrate price reductions *doves75*.
> 
> Congratulations on your Hippopolis scarf! Aren't the tiny horses so whimsical and amusing?
> 
> 
> Yes indeed blueberryjam...they're so cute. [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Greengoddess. I am now on an indefinite ban  It was a wonderful anniversary. Getting the bracelet made it extra special.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the scarf in this cw. I didn't see that one at the store when I went or I might have bought that
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks doves. It is SAP #6. Aubergine/Turquoise/acajou. I LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> The color is beautiful. Cingratulations:
> 
> Thanks megt10....I'm going to ask my SA to find one for me so I can try it on. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## Purrsey

Thank you girls for your congrat  I'm on a bag ban so I'm still good as I traded off another bag for this GP.


----------



## Purrsey

doves75 said:


> To celebrate the price reduction on scarf, I decided to buy a Hipopolis. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3053927
> View attachment 3053928




Oh my goodness this is super beautiful. Love it!


----------



## Purrsey

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.




Happy anniversary!! Beautiful


----------



## Chubbymoo

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054042
> View attachment 3054043
> View attachment 3054044
> View attachment 3054045
> 
> She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.



I love the lining and the color of your GP! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Chubbymoo

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.



Oh my goodness!!! It's raining H!!! Love your bracelet and your haul!


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054042
> View attachment 3054043
> View attachment 3054044
> View attachment 3054045
> 
> She is in 36 with Quadrige lining. Color is Bleu De Prusse. Next I need to get twillys for her. Twilly price has dropped here, among few other things.



This is fantastic - I love the Quadrige lining!


----------



## megt10

Greengoddess8 said:


> Maybe we could see some Mod shots sometime  So glad it was a wonderful anniversary



I wore it yesterday. Here is a mod shot.


----------



## megt10

ashiraya said:


> Congrats and Happy Anniversary





doves75 said:


> Thank you so much scrumpee [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful blue...one of my fav!! Enjoy [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats steffdarling. Lovely neutral color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks JRTgal! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> blueberryjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way you celebrate price reductions *doves75*.
> 
> Congratulations on your Hippopolis scarf! Aren't the tiny horses so whimsical and amusing?
> 
> 
> Yes indeed blueberryjam...they're so cute. [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, Greengoddess. I am now on an indefinite ban  It was a wonderful anniversary. Getting the bracelet made it extra special.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the scarf in this cw. I didn't see that one at the store when I went or I might have bought that
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks doves. It is SAP #6. Aubergine/Turquoise/acajou. I LOVE it
> 
> 
> 
> The color is beautiful. Cingratulations:
> 
> Thanks megt10....I'm going to ask my SA to find one for me so I can try it on. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purrsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary!! Beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chubbymoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness!!! It's raining H!!! Love your bracelet and your haul!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much ladies.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> I wore it yesterday. Here is a mod shot.



Congrats and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## blueberryjam

megt10 said:


> I wore it yesterday. Here is a mod shot.



What a scrumptious bracelet! 
You must've had loads of fun choosing your pieces at H. 
Happy Anniversay *meg10*!


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats and Happy Anniversary!


Thank you so much.


blueberryjam said:


> What a scrumptious bracelet!
> You must've had loads of fun choosing your pieces at H.
> Happy Anniversay *meg10*!



Oh, I had such a good time. We don't get there very often but as you can see that's probably a good thing.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous, love this miel gator CDC GHW! Congrats, *Sarah*.




VigeeLeBrun, thank you dear  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
Works great for evening. 




rainneday said:


> Sarah, it's a beautiful color! Congrats! Idk how I missed this, my computer is doing funny things.




Rainne, so sweet of you [emoji307][emoji307][emoji307] I know I said I am on a ban till next bag comes. Now I am. [emoji171] 



Txoceangirl said:


> Sarah_sarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC alligator in colour Miel with GHW. My SA was so sweet she found this one for me. Sadly the B they offered me was not my favorite colour so next time. Very happy with my new CDC and thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji169][emoji172][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> so FAB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lots [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> Greengoddess8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats' dear Sarah!  I LOVE this combo. Please post some mod pics on the CDC thread  Hope all is well with you
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me so happy and faint all at the same time!!! Congrats again Meg!  Everything is gorgeous!!! And the RG CDC is amazing. Happy anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  What a great color and idea. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> These will both look so lovely on you my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous haul!  Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Parme!  Congrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG, I miss you. Thank you so much. I will make so decent photos [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Al said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are twinies. I love my miel gator cdc too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, twinies. [emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; awesome Miss Al.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladybaga

megt10 said:


> I wore it yesterday. Here is a mod shot.



meg, 
This is so beautiful! Dainty and so sparkly...what's not to love??? You have the prettiest tan, too, which makes the bracelet even more brilliant.  You should wear this every single day! Thank you for sharing your picture with us and HAPPY HAPPY
ANNIVERSARY!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> I had a Hermes anniversary, lol. My biggest H purchase so far has been the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds. I bought 2 shawls, 2 scarves, 1 belt in Colvert that matches my Birkin and 4 sets of twillys. My very kind SA loaded me down with a ton of samples too.



Wowza, *meg*, that is a great H anniversary, congrats!!!  Love the RG CDC bracelet with bling.


----------



## megt10

Ladybaga said:


> meg,
> This is so beautiful! Dainty and so sparkly...what's not to love??? You have the prettiest tan, too, which makes the bracelet even more brilliant.  You should wear this every single day! Thank you for sharing your picture with us and HAPPY HAPPY
> ANNIVERSARY!!!!



Thank you so much. I imagine that I will wear it often. I was very pleased to find it extremely comfortable to wear too. Most bracelets like this turn on me and I was worried this one would as well, but it didn't.


----------



## megt10

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, *meg*, that is a great H anniversary, congrats!!!  Love the RG CDC bracelet with bling.



Thank you so much Vigee. I do love some bling .


----------



## loves

megt10 said:


> I wore it yesterday. Here is a mod shot.



congratulations, it's blingtastic!


----------



## loves

Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
The carmen was a gift


----------



## pumpkiim

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift




Oh my what great luck, and rose gold hardware! What a treat!! Congrats! ^.^


----------



## megt10

loves said:


> congratulations, it's blingtastic!


Thank you.


loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift



Oh, what great finds! Congratulations.


----------



## Txoceangirl

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift



She sure was, enjoy them all!


----------



## Greengoddess8

megt10 said:


> I wore it yesterday. Here is a mod shot.


It is so stunning on you Meg!!!!!!  Thank you s much for the mod shot


Sarah_sarah said:


> VigeeLeBrun, thank you dear  [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> Works great for evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainne, so sweet of you [emoji307][emoji307][emoji307] I know I said I am on a ban till next bag comes. Now I am. [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> Txoceangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lots [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG, I miss you. Thank you so much. I will make so decent photos [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, twinies. [emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; awesome Miss Al.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss you to Sarah!!! PM me when you have time I've been H naughty and hanging out on this forum  From on ban to the next xoxo
Click to expand...


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift



congrats!! i love the tpm too


----------



## thyme

megt10 said:


> I wore it yesterday. Here is a mod shot.



congrats its a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Greengoddess8

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift



Congratulations loves! Great finds...glad Lady Luck was on your side


----------



## RyukkuX

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift



Beautiful TPM! Have been looking for one as well. Congrats!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift


Yes the TPM in this color is so hard to get. Congrats it's so cute and beautiful. Love them all btw


----------



## Hermezzy

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift


All three are stunningly gorgeous and the epitome of class and quality.  Brava!


----------



## the petite lady

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift


Congrats on your TPM, I dream of one but it's really hard to get. How long did you have to wait to finally get this one?
And by the way, the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Hermesmaniac

megt10 said:


> I wore it yesterday. Here is a mod shot.


Gorgeous! I love to have one, one of these days!


----------



## the petite lady

babysuki said:


> View attachment 3052391
> 
> 
> not sure why but my SA told me that it is harder to find a kelly than a birkin now. Anyway, this is my first Kelly 28 and it is worth waiting for. Thanks for letting me share!


Babysuki your Kelly is stunning! The color is so bright, I love those summer colors.
And a K28 is my favorite size, it is so versatile...
Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## Mandy K

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift




What a lovely haul !


----------



## AudreyHFan

My mom went to Las Vegas and brought me this


----------



## Keren16

Beautiful
Wear it well!


----------



## AudreyHFan

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful
> Wear it well!



That is so sweet of you to say thank you


----------



## kitty22

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift



Love the TPM!!!  It's one of my favorite H bags, and this color is so versatile, enjoy!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift



Lovely trio there!


----------



## periogirl28

AudreyHFan said:


> My mom went to Las Vegas and brought me this
> 
> View attachment 3055678



Congrats, this goes with everything!


----------



## megt10

Hermesmaniac said:


> Gorgeous! I love to have one, one of these days!


Thank you. I always wanted one too. Never thought I would actually get one.


AudreyHFan said:


> My mom went to Las Vegas and brought me this
> 
> View attachment 3055678



That is an awesome gift. Great mom.


----------



## Rami00

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift


 
Love everything in this pic


----------



## AudreyHFan

Thank you ladies. I feel like I do have the best mom. I'm blessed


----------



## LVsister

steffdarling said:


> Just bought a Herbag ZIP 31 Etoupe/Ebene and twilly in Brides Et Gris in Ardoise/Rouge/Beige! So happy!!!



Congrats! We r bag twins, isnt the bag gorgeous? Enjoy it Well


----------



## the petite lady

My first reveal post...My shopping haul of the day.
A hapi double tour bleu turquoise/vert bambou and a PM agenda cover in bleu turquoise


----------



## Mandy K

the petite lady said:


> My first reveal post...My shopping haul of the day.
> A hapi double tour bleu turquoise/vert bambou and a PM agenda cover in bleu turquoise




Gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

AudreyHFan said:


> My mom went to Las Vegas and brought me this
> 
> View attachment 3055678


I love your mom. and it's really nice!


----------



## loves

the petite lady said:


> My first reveal post...My shopping haul of the day.
> A hapi double tour bleu turquoise/vert bambou and a PM agenda cover in bleu turquoise



so lucky! i've been looking for a ghw blue and (i LOVE bambou), this one has all 3!


*THANK YOU ALL for your lovely words on my mini H haul.*


----------



## Purrsey

I realised my last post of my new GP36 doesn't do justice. The color comes out greyish blue/black. This should be the true color! Bleu De Prusse


----------



## megt10

the petite lady said:


> My first reveal post...My shopping haul of the day.
> A hapi double tour bleu turquoise/vert bambou and a PM agenda cover in bleu turquoise


Beautiful.


Purrsey said:


> I realised my last post of my new GP36 doesn't do justice. The color comes out greyish blue/black. This should be the true color! Bleu De Prusse
> View attachment 3057064



The color of this bag is so perfect.


----------



## Keren16

The color is beautiful !!!


----------



## klynneann

the petite lady said:


> My first reveal post...My shopping haul of the day.
> A hapi double tour bleu turquoise/vert bambou and a PM agenda cover in bleu turquoise



That's a great color combo on your behapi - congrats!


----------



## loves

Purrsey said:


> I realised my last post of my new GP36 doesn't do justice. The color comes out greyish blue/black. This should be the true color! Bleu De Prusse
> View attachment 3057064



this is gorgeous. H makes the best blues


----------



## LaChocolat

AudreyHFan said:


> My mom went to Las Vegas and brought me this
> 
> View attachment 3055678



I love it!


----------



## LaChocolat

Purrsey said:


> I realised my last post of my new GP36 doesn't do justice. The color comes out greyish blue/black. This should be the true color! Bleu De Prusse
> View attachment 3057064



That's a gorgeous blue!


----------



## LaChocolat

loves said:


> Today the Lady Luck was definitely on my side!
> TPM eve in brique clemence, I've been looking for a TPM for ages and ages
> Rose gold hardware kelly double tour in bougainvillier lizzie AND in xs? Couldn't believe my eyes
> The carmen was a gift


Beautiful colours!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Purrsey said:


> I realised my last post of my new GP36 doesn't do justice. The color comes out greyish blue/black. This should be the true color! Bleu De Prusse
> View attachment 3057064


Perfect, love it


----------



## dooneybaby

I saw Les Confessions on Hermes.com and had to have it.
Just arrived today in cw13.


----------



## dooneybaby

I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
My spoiled little pumpkin.


----------



## ChaneLisette

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.



Love this!


----------



## Ladybaga

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.



That's what I call Eating in Style! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Rami00

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.


 
Now that's a royal class!! LOL! I hope she loves it


----------



## Birdonce

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.


Spoiled like a Siamese should be. Great idea for me, though - I may get one as a jewelry holder for my nightstand. That sounds classier than it would be - more like something to corral my pile of hairbands.


----------



## LaChocolat

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.



I LOVE kitty babies and I think that's the cutest thing ever!  What a classy little cat.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Purrsey said:


> I realised my last post of my new GP36 doesn't do justice. The color comes out greyish blue/black. This should be the true color! Bleu De Prusse
> View attachment 3057064





dooneybaby said:


> I saw Les Confessions on Hermes.com and had to have it.
> Just arrived today in cw13.





dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.



*Purrsey*, your new Bleu De Prusse GP is gorgeous, love the contrasting stitching, too. This is such an elegant blue. 

*dooneybaby*, congrats on your Les Confessions 90cm silk and Chloe's new H Deco bowl. Such great pics, I can barely stand it.  Chloe is truly special!


----------



## Goodfrtune

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> 
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> 
> My spoiled little pumpkin.




Love it! My babies might enjoy that as well...


----------



## ak3

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.



Solo cute!


----------



## megt10

dooneybaby said:


> I saw Les Confessions on Hermes.com and had to have it.
> Just arrived today in cw13.


I love this scarf. I have ordered it in the light pink cw. I had such a hard time deciding.


dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.



OMG, that is awesome.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Birdonce said:


> Spoiled like a Siamese should be. Great idea for me, though - I may get one as a jewelry holder for my nightstand. That sounds classier than it would be - more like something to corral my pile of hairbands.


That's a great idea. I wear tons of midi rings, etc., and need a place to put them at night! AND I am on my way to H right now


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.


Chloe is one lucky girl


----------



## vans726

Purrsey said:


> I realised my last post of my new GP36 doesn't do justice. The color comes out greyish blue/black. This should be the true color! Bleu De Prusse
> View attachment 3057064



Beautiful!

Is it structured enough for daily use?


----------



## Purrsey

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> 
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> 
> My spoiled little pumpkin.




Hello Chloe. I love it she has a piece of the cake too. 



vans726 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it structured enough for daily use?




Thanks for all the comment ladies. Actually I imagine this blue on a Kelly. Will be beautiful too. 

This bag is not structured. You can in fact unbutton the two sides and it will be even much bigger. Maybe it will slouch in years to come (I think). I don't think I need such a big bag for work (after all it is 36 which is super roomy). Will be for weekends I just happen to have many things and documents to bring


----------



## Greengoddess8

Purrsey said:


> I realised my last post of my new GP36 doesn't do justice. The color comes out greyish blue/black. This should be the true color! Bleu De Prusse
> View attachment 3057064


Oh this color truly is Devine Purrsey!  Congrats again


dooneybaby said:


> I saw Les Confessions on Hermes.com and had to have it.
> Just arrived today in cw13.


This is so fun.


dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.



It is time for princess Chloe!!!! I love this idea. But, what does she drink her water out of?!?


----------



## AZPurseGirl

That is one lucky cat!  Love, love, love it.  Maybe you should start a new thread called "Hermes for Pets"!


----------



## S'Mom

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> My spoiled little pumpkin.



OMG!  She looks just like my LEO who is a Tonkinese....a mix between a Siamese and a Burmese....he's a total LOVE!!!!  I never thought of an H bowl for him but this one is perfect!!!!!


----------



## dooneybaby

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh this color truly is Devine Purrsey!  Congrats again
> 
> This is so fun.
> 
> 
> It is time for princess Chloe!!!! I love this idea. But, what does she drink her water out of?!?


She has a water fountain.


----------



## dooneybaby

AZPurseGirl said:


> That is one lucky cat!  Love, love, love it.  Maybe you should start a new thread called "Hermes for Pets"!


Good idea, but we're not going to get Chloe started!


----------



## AudreyHFan

LaChocolat said:


> I love it!



Thank you. Me too lol


----------



## HAddicted

dooneybaby said:


> I've purchased so much H over the past 2 1/2 years that I thought it was only fair that I share some with my little girl, Chloe.
> 
> I just ordered the H Deco coaster that she uses as a food bowl.
> 
> My spoiled little pumpkin.




Classy! Love it [emoji7]


----------



## Little_S

Fresh from the store


----------



## LaChocolat

Little_S said:


> Fresh from the store
> View attachment 3057997



Oh so cute!  I really want one of these too.


----------



## Jainnisa

Rami00 said:


> Congrats!



Does anyone know what model is this Hermes I got from Rome Hermes boutique?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

AZPurseGirl said:


> That is one lucky cat!  Love, love, love it.  Maybe you should start a new  *thread called "Hermes for Pets*"!



There already is one!!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/mes-and-pets-220234.html?nojs=1#goto_threadtools


----------



## megt10

dooneybaby said:


> She has a water fountain.


Of course she does 


dooneybaby said:


> Good idea, but we're not going to get Chloe started!


Oh, I don't know she might need a little Gavroche. 


Little_S said:


> Fresh from the store
> View attachment 3057997


So cute/


Jainnisa said:


> Does anyone know what model is this Hermes I got from Rome Hermes boutique?  Thank you so much!



It is pretty so I don't know the name of it.


----------



## megt10

Here is my latest purchase from a lovely PF member. The Birkin is vintage from 1996 and in almost perfect condition. It is going to be my only 35. Actually, I bought the belts a couple of months ago but never posted these and since Princess was feeling left out thought I would. I have to watch her carefully. She loves to chew on things.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Here is my latest purchase from a lovely PF member. The Birkin is vintage from 1996 and in almost perfect condition. It is going to be my only 35. Actually, I bought the belts a couple of months ago but never posted these and since Princess was feeling left out thought I would. I have to watch her carefully. She loves to chew on things.


 
the color combo is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> the color combo is absolutely gorgeous.



Thank you. I love the color and am so amazed at the shape the bag is in for being almost 20 years old. I sent a picture to my H SA yesterday and he thought it looked brand new. It almost does.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> Here is my latest purchase from a lovely PF member. The Birkin is vintage from 1996 and in almost perfect condition. It is going to be my only 35. Actually, I bought the belts a couple of months ago but never posted these and since Princess was feeling left out thought I would. I have to watch her carefully. She loves to chew on things.



*meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.


----------



## megt10

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.



OMG, that is an amazing outfit, bag and kitty. Is she a chewer too? When Princess was a kitten she even chewed on the pipe connection to the toilets. I had hoped she would grow out of it but never has. I have to be extra careful when I put a bag or pair of shoes down. BTW, who is your dress by? It is gorgeous.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.




What a stunning outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I love the color and am so amazed at the shape the bag is in for being almost 20 years old. I sent a picture to my H SA yesterday and he thought it looked brand new. It almost does.




Congrats on a very special bag!


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on a very special bag!



Thank you. I am going to be carrying her today.


----------



## hhaven

Jainnisa said:


> Does anyone know what model is this Hermes I got from Rome Hermes boutique?  Thank you so much!



It's called the Sac Illico. Love the black box


----------



## periogirl28

I've done too much damage lately at Hermes. One of my purchases for summer, silver Kelly pendant.


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> Here is my latest purchase from a lovely PF member. The Birkin is vintage from 1996 and in almost perfect condition. It is going to be my only 35. Actually, I bought the belts a couple of months ago but never posted these and since Princess was feeling left out thought I would. I have to watch her carefully. She loves to chew on things.



Love the combo!  Gorgeous


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3058370
> 
> I've done too much damage lately at Hermes. One of my purchases for summer, silver Kelly pendant.


Love it! I've been thinking of getting one myself.....


----------



## Txoceangirl

Ordered this jersey silk day prices decreased (and free shipping)! Going to use it as a halter top for summer.  It's great tied a variety of ways.  This shot is with it tied to a necklace.


----------



## Ethengdurst

txoceangirl said:


> ordered this jersey silk day prices decreased (and free shipping)! Going to use it as a halter top for summer.  It's great tied a variety of ways.  This shot is with it tied to a necklace.



&#128293;&#128293;&#128293;


----------



## Ethengdurst

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.



Classy!


----------



## Ethengdurst

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3058370
> 
> I've done too much damage lately at Hermes. One of my purchases for summer, silver Kelly pendant.



So cute!


----------



## Ethengdurst

megt10 said:


> Here is my latest purchase from a lovely PF member. The Birkin is vintage from 1996 and in almost perfect condition. It is going to be my only 35. Actually, I bought the belts a couple of months ago but never posted these and since Princess was feeling left out thought I would. I have to watch her carefully. She loves to chew on things.



Cool bag! Princess is so cute. &#128573;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3058370
> 
> I've done too much damage lately at Hermes. One of my purchases for summer, silver Kelly pendant.



Love this silver Kelly pendant, it looks great on you, *periogirl*.


----------



## Nahreen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.



You look stunning in that outfit.


----------



## bagidiotic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.



You always  looking  stunning


----------



## the petite lady

Thanks for all your comments.
I already wore the behapi yesterday and it made my day!


----------



## the petite lady

megt10 said:


> Here is my latest purchase from a lovely PF member. The Birkin is vintage from 1996 and in almost perfect condition. It is going to be my only 35. Actually, I bought the belts a couple of months ago but never posted these and since Princess was feeling left out thought I would. I have to watch her carefully. She loves to chew on things.


Congrats on your new vintage Birkin. I love the color combination, and it's so in trend right now with denim everywhere. If you ever get bored of her please think of me


----------



## Rami00

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.


 
Helloooo Gorgeous! That dress was made for you. Love it.


----------



## the petite lady

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.


I love your outfit, and your stunning B!
By the way, I love Laduree's macarons. My favorite flavor is orange blossom, what's yours?


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> I've done too much damage lately at Hermes. One of my purchases for summer, silver Kelly pendant.



pretty pendant! 



Txoceangirl said:


> Ordered this jersey silk day prices decreased (and free shipping)! Going to use it as a halter top for summer.  It's great tied a variety of ways.  This shot is with it tied to a necklace.



gorgeous jersey! 



Jainnisa said:


> Does anyone know what model is this Hermes I got from Rome Hermes boutique?  Thank you so much!



congrats! 



megt10 said:


> Here is my latest purchase from a lovely PF member. The Birkin is vintage from 1996 and in almost perfect condition. It is going to be my only 35. Actually, I bought the belts a couple of months ago but never posted these and since Princess was feeling left out thought I would. I have to watch her carefully. She loves to chew on things.



congrats on your B35



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.



looking stunning as usual!


----------



## S'Mom

Two recent purchases......the Plume 28cm Ardoise/Gris Perle and this gorgeous SdP !  I may need to do further damage on the H site to take advantage of that lovely free shipping!


----------



## MsHermesAU

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.



Wow, I love this outfit! So chic!


----------



## Little_S

LaChocolat said:


> Oh so cute!  I really want one of these too.




Thank you! It's almost doubled the price of Bastia, I am not sure if it worths, but the design is so unique


----------



## thyme

S'Mom said:


> Two recent purchases......the Plume 28cm Ardoise/Gris Perle and this gorgeous SdP !  I may need to do further damage on the H site to take advantage of that lovely free shipping!



gorgeous plume!


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3058370
> 
> I've done too much damage lately at Hermes. One of my purchases for summer, silver Kelly pendant.


I love the pendant.


Txoceangirl said:


> Love the combo!  Gorgeous


Thank you. I love it too. Wore it for the first time today.


Txoceangirl said:


> Ordered this jersey silk day prices decreased (and free shipping)! Going to use it as a halter top for summer.  It's great tied a variety of ways.  This shot is with it tied to a necklace.


That looks awesome as a halter. So pretty.


Ethengdurst said:


> Cool bag! Princess is so cute. &#128573;


Thank you so much. She really is gorgeous. Not that I am biased or anything .


the petite lady said:


> Congrats on your new vintage Birkin. I love the color combination, and it's so in trend right now with denim everywhere. If you ever get bored of her please think of me


Thank you. I really do love the combination. I always liked the look of the LV denim bags. I had not seen this combination before. Then again these bags were not something I ever thought I would want so hadn't paid a lot of attention to them until recently. I am however making up for lost time..


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.




You look so beautiful Vigee!! And your cat wants to be in action too [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



S'Mom said:


> Two recent purchases......the Plume 28cm Ardoise/Gris Perle and this gorgeous SdP !  I may need to do further damage on the H site to take advantage of that lovely free shipping!




What a great buy S'mom!! I love plum and SdP is one of my fav scarf on the wish list for this season. Enjoy and reveal some more [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## megt10

chincac said:


> pretty pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous jersey!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your B35
> 
> 
> 
> looking stunning as usual!


Thank you so much.


S'Mom said:


> Two recent purchases......the Plume 28cm Ardoise/Gris Perle and this gorgeous SdP !  I may need to do further damage on the H site to take advantage of that lovely free shipping!



Wow, just beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## loves

Txoceangirl said:


> Ordered this jersey silk day prices decreased (and free shipping)! Going to use it as a halter top for summer.  It's great tied a variety of ways.  This shot is with it tied to a necklace.



yay on the price decrease and nice action shot



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3058370
> 
> I've done too much damage lately at Hermes. One of my purchases for summer, silver Kelly pendant.



very pretty periogirl!



S'Mom said:


> Two recent purchases......the Plume 28cm Ardoise/Gris Perle and this gorgeous SdP !  I may need to do further damage on the H site to take advantage of that lovely free shipping!



i love this plume!! congratulations


----------



## loves

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.



vigee you always look amazing


----------



## Mandy K

loves said:


> vigee you always look amazing




+1


----------



## Ladybaga

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.



All I can say is


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> yay on the price decrease and nice action shot
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> i love this plume!! congratulations





megt10 said:


> I love the pendant.
> 
> Thank you. I love it too. Wore it for the first time today.
> 
> That looks awesome as a halter. So pretty.
> 
> Thank you so much. She really is gorgeous. Not that I am biased or anything .
> 
> Thank you. I really do love the combination. I always liked the look of the LV denim bags. I had not seen this combination before. Then again these bags were not something I ever thought I would want so hadn't paid a lot of attention to them until recently. I am however making up for lost time..





chincac said:


> pretty pendant!
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous jersey!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your B35
> 
> 
> 
> looking stunning as usual!





Txoceangirl said:


> Love it! I've been thinking of getting one myself.....





Ethengdurst said:


> So cute!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this silver Kelly pendant, it looks great on you, *periogirl*.



Thank you dears!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

the petite lady said:


> I love your outfit, and your stunning B!
> *By the way, I love Laduree's macarons. My favorite flavor is orange blossom, what's yours?*



*petite lady*, thanks, so sweet of you to ask and my favorite macaron flavor is pistache right now.


----------



## klynneann

Txoceangirl said:


> Ordered this jersey silk day prices decreased (and free shipping)! Going to use it as a halter top for summer.  It's great tied a variety of ways.  This shot is with it tied to a necklace.



Love this!  Both the scarf and how you've worn it - just fantastic!


----------



## Pirula

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3058370
> 
> I've done too much damage lately at Hermes. One of my purchases for summer, silver Kelly pendant.




I love this!


----------



## Pirula

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.




Beautiful outfit Vigee, love the dress!  Is this color on your gorgeous bag "anemone?"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pirula said:


> Beautiful outfit Vigee, love the dress!  Is this color on your gorgeous bag "anemone?"



Yes, *Pirula*, it is anemone. I seem to have fallen in love with purple!   

Thanks to all for your kind posts.


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> Here is my latest purchase from a lovely PF member. The Birkin is vintage from 1996 and in almost perfect condition. It is going to be my only 35. Actually, I bought the belts a couple of months ago but never posted these and since Princess was feeling left out thought I would. I have to watch her carefully. She loves to chew on things.



Very fresh looking colour combo. I love your kitty too. How adorable.


----------



## LaChocolat

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3058370
> 
> I've done too much damage lately at Hermes. One of my purchases for summer, silver Kelly pendant.



Oooh pretty!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

S'Mom said:


> Two recent purchases......the Plume 28cm Ardoise/Gris Perle and this gorgeous SdP !  I may need to do further damage on the H site to take advantage of that lovely free shipping!


Great choice! Congrats


----------



## lulilu

S'Mom said:


> Two recent purchases......the Plume 28cm Ardoise/Gris Perle and this gorgeous SdP !  I may need to do further damage on the H site to take advantage of that lovely free shipping!



SMom, I am totally in love with this plume.  Is it new from the store?  Just beautiful for summer.


----------



## Purrsey

I think I am all over the threads because I'm so excited with this purchase. My first pair of H shoes and they are new here in my country. Hunted them down in my size. "Legend" wedges.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, love your new B35, major congrats! Your gorgeous Princess must be related to my Coco.



Beautiful and elegant summer outfit !!  *Vigee*- I'm speechless. Everything is perfect.


----------



## Kkho

Lovely ensemble as always Vigee


----------



## Lovehermes89

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3060164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am all over the threads because I'm so excited with this purchase. My first pair of H shoes and they are new here in my country. Hunted them down in my size. "Legend" wedges.



Please do review about the shoes, planning to give one to my mom. I'm coming next month to pick up some of the shoes that I have ordered and I love their collections this time.


----------



## Purrsey

Lovehermes89 said:


> Please do review about the shoes, planning to give one to my mom. I'm coming next month to pick up some of the shoes that I have ordered and I love their collections this time.




Sure do. Your mom will be happy. And what did you order?
Actually there's a Hermes shoes thread. Someone has the same pair (in fact I was enabled by her 100%) with some reviews.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Purrsey said:


> Sure do. Your mom will be happy. And what did you order?
> *Actually there's a Hermes shoes thread. Someone has the same pair (in fact I was enabled by her 100%) with some reviews.*



Here is the link to the H shoe thread and it is very helpful ~ and enabling! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-hermes-shoes-619325-21.html


----------



## Lovehermes89

Purrsey said:


> Sure do. Your mom will be happy. And what did you order?
> Actually there's a Hermes shoes thread. Someone has the same pair (in fact I was enabled by her 100%) with some reviews.



I got a loafter and also a flat shoes.  the shoes that you pick is so enabling! I would love the blue one as well. 







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here is the link to the H shoe thread and it is very helpful ~ and enabling!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-hermes-shoes-619325-21.html



Thanks vigeelebrun! Check out the thread already.


----------



## megt10

LaChocolat said:


> Very fresh looking colour combo. I love your kitty too. How adorable.


Thank you. 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Here is the link to the H shoe thread and it is very helpful ~ and enabling!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-hermes-shoes-619325-21.html



Oh great just what I need a Hermes shoe addiction.


----------



## jehaga

A malachite KDT bracelet in chevre.


----------



## megt10

I posted the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds that I bought on my anniversary. I decided that she needed a friend. I love the stack look and so I just got a RG Kelly bracelet. They feel really comfortable together.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> I posted the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds that I bought on my anniversary. I decided that she needed a friend. I love the stack look and so I just got a RG Kelly bracelet. They feel really comfortable together.



OMG!! yOu are slaying me with this stack my dear!!!! SUPER LOVE!!!!!! And Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3060164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am all over the threads because I'm so excited with this purchase. My first pair of H shoes and they are new here in my country. Hunted them down in my size. "Legend" wedges.



I see your H bag but no shoes babe????


----------



## Purrsey

Israeli_Flava said:


> I see your H bag but no shoes babe????




Oh Hee they are still in the shoe box. I haven't open it yet!


----------



## Purrsey

Lovehermes89 said:


> I got a loafter and also a flat shoes.  the shoes that you pick is so enabling! I would love the blue one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks vigeelebrun! Check out the thread already.




Sounds good and I love to see them soon. I saw the Oran in like cyan color. Drooling.


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Purrsey said:


> Sounds good and I love to see them soon. I saw the Oran in like cyan color. Drooling.




Is it blue atoll?


----------



## Purrsey

KayleighAmbers said:


> Is it blue atoll?




I don't think so. Now I think back maybe it was green. I'm not color blind but maybe I was too excited on getting my Legend then that I was temporarily color blind.


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Purrsey said:


> I don't think so. Now I think back maybe it was green. I'm not color blind but maybe I was too excited on getting my Legend then that I was temporarily color blind.




I should check it outtttt~ haha


----------



## Purrsey

KayleighAmbers said:


> I should check it outtttt~ haha




Yes pretty please...

I am lemming for the Oran with a bit of chunk heels. What is that called?


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Purrsey said:


> Yes pretty please...
> 
> I am lemming for the Oran with a bit of chunk heels. What is that called?




I think its called Oasis


----------



## Purrsey

KayleighAmbers said:


> I think its called Oasis




Oh thanks. Did try the white.


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Purrsey said:


> Oh thanks. Did try the white.
> View attachment 3060656




Ooh la la [emoji7] loving it!


----------



## Lucynancy

megt10 said:


> I posted the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds that I bought on my anniversary. I decided that she needed a friend. I love the stack look and so I just got a RG Kelly bracelet. They feel really comfortable together.



Totally gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

I'm back from my Madrid/Lisbon/Barcelona vacation!  Did some damage but it could have been worse as I they didn't have an Evelyn tpf or a pouchette but still got some goodies.


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG!! yOu are slaying me with this stack my dear!!!! SUPER LOVE!!!!!! And Happy Anniversary!


Thank you, IF! I am a jewelry girl. Unfortunately for me and of course DH I can't wear anything but mostly 18k gold or platinum. 


Purrsey said:


> Oh thanks. Did try the white.
> View attachment 3060656


Love the look of these.


Lucynancy said:


> Totally gorgeous!!! Congrats!


Thank you so much.


jyyanks said:


> I'm back from my Madrid/Lisbon/Barcelona vacation!  Did some damage but it could have been worse as I they didn't have an Evelyn tpf or a pouchette but still got some goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3060864
> View attachment 3060865
> View attachment 3060866


Your trip sounds wonderful. What beautiful memories your gorgeous purchase will bring you when you wear them.


----------



## mimi 123

jyyanks said:


> I'm back from my Madrid/Lisbon/Barcelona vacation!  Did some damage but it could have been worse as I they didn't have an Evelyn tpf or a pouchette but still got some goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3060864
> View attachment 3060865
> View attachment 3060866


Nice haul! Love all items you got! Especially the red cdc!


----------



## Pirula

jyyanks said:


> I'm back from my Madrid/Lisbon/Barcelona vacation!  Did some damage but it could have been worse as I they didn't have an Evelyn tpf or a pouchette but still got some goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3060864
> View attachment 3060865
> View attachment 3060866




Beautiful jybanks!

On the Jardin Anglais, is that a silk 140??  I don't see this fabulous blue at H.com.  May I ask cw on tag?  Thanks!


----------



## scarf1

jyyanks said:


> I'm back from my Madrid/Lisbon/Barcelona vacation!  Did some damage but it could have been worse as I they didn't have an Evelyn tpf or a pouchette but still got some goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3060864
> View attachment 3060865
> View attachment 3060866


Beautiful choices! twins on the jardin anglais

Sisters on the bouquets selliers!


----------



## scarf1

Pirula said:


> Beautiful jybanks!
> 
> On the Jardin Anglais, is that a silk 140??  I don't see this fabulous blue at H.com.  May I ask cw on tag?  Thanks!


I have the same scarf.  it is a 90 silk twill.


----------



## Pirula

scarf1 said:


> I have the same scarf.  it is a 90 silk twill.




Oh lovely.  If you know the cw, I'd be so grateful.  Love this design, but none of the H.com cw's work for me.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

jyyanks said:


> I'm back from my Madrid/Lisbon/Barcelona vacation!  Did some damage but it could have been worse as I they didn't have an Evelyn tpf or a pouchette but still got some goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3060864
> View attachment 3060865
> View attachment 3060866


They're all so beautiful truly.


----------



## jyyanks

megt10 said:


> Your trip sounds wonderful. What beautiful memories your gorgeous purchase will bring you when you wear them.



Thank you!  My hotels were conveniently located within walking distance from the H boutiques!!  Hehe



mimi 123 said:


> Nice haul! Love all items you got! Especially the red cdc!



Thank you! The red CDC is Rouge Casaque and the blue is Colvert.  They had RJ (looked terrible on me), Craie, black and curry.  



Pirula said:


> Beautiful jybanks!
> 
> On the Jardin Anglais, is that a silk 140??  I don't see this fabulous blue at H.com.  May I ask cw on tag?  Thanks!



It's a 90, CW 09 Petrol/turquoise/cobalt



scarf1 said:


> Beautiful choices! twins on the jardin anglais
> 
> Sisters on the bouquets selliers!



You have great taste!  



LOUKPEACH said:


> They're all so beautiful truly.



Thank you!!


----------



## megt10

jyyanks said:


> Thank you!  My hotels were conveniently located within walking distance from the H boutiques!!  Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The red CDC is Rouge Casaque and the blue is Colvert.  They had RJ (looked terrible on me), Craie, black and curry.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 90, CW 09 Petrol/turquoise/cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> You have great taste!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



That's brilliant! From now on when I travel I will choose my hotels based on their proximity to Hermes .


----------



## Ladybaga

jyyanks said:


> I'm back from my Madrid/Lisbon/Barcelona vacation!  Did some damage but it could have been worse as I they didn't have an Evelyn tpf or a pouchette but still got some goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3060864
> View attachment 3060865
> View attachment 3060866



Can I raid your closet??? LOVELY souvenirs, jyyanks! Like you, I took advantage of the great exchange rate in Europe.  You purchased beautiful items! ENJOY!


----------



## Ladybaga

jyyanks said:


> I'm back from my Madrid/Lisbon/Barcelona vacation!  Did some damage but it could have been worse as I they didn't have an Evelyn tpf or a pouchette but still got some goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3060864
> View attachment 3060865
> View attachment 3060866





megt10 said:


> I posted the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds that I bought on my anniversary. I decided that she needed a friend. I love the stack look and so I just got a RG Kelly bracelet. They feel really comfortable together.



meg, I like the way you think. Of course, the diamond Rose gold CDC needed a friend!   (I always say that when I buy a printed enamel bracelet.)  I absolutely love this stack! IT IS BEYOND GORGEOUS! I'm gonna go lie down before I faint and hit the floor.


----------



## megt10

Ladybaga said:


> meg, I like the way you think. Of course, the diamond Rose gold CDC needed a friend!   (I always say that when I buy a printed enamel bracelet.)  I absolutely love this stack! IT IS BEYOND GORGEOUS! I'm gonna go lie down before I faint and hit the floor.



You are very kind thank you so much.


----------



## Pirula

jyyanks said:


> Thank you!  My hotels were conveniently located within walking distance from the H boutiques!!  Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The red CDC is Rouge Casaque and the blue is Colvert.  They had RJ (looked terrible on me), Craie, black and curry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 90, CW 09 Petrol/turquoise/cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have great taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




Thanks so much for cw info.  You really did well.  Enjoy!


----------



## Nahreen

megt10 said:


> I posted the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds that I bought on my anniversary. I decided that she needed a friend. I love the stack look and so I just got a RG Kelly bracelet. They feel really comfortable together.



Those are beautiful.


----------



## agumila

I just got this birkin 30 in rouge pivoine, dogon wallet in rubis, and twillys today. Absolutely in love with them!


----------



## Purrsey

Very comfy


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3061283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very comfy




Love them! Any modelling pics?


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Love them! Any modelling pics?




Thanks. Yes heee.


----------



## KayleighAmbers

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Yes heee.
> View attachment 3061287




I have a feeling that you are a super model purrsey! Love the shoes! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Yes heee.
> View attachment 3061287




Stunning! [emoji7][emoji151]


----------



## Pirula

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Yes heee.
> View attachment 3061287




These are lovely.  Congrats!


----------



## principessa2

Hiii everyone [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;.. 
Am just soo excited to to tell i just bought my second constance bag from my local store [emoji7][emoji7]

Its a constance 18 in blue izimier [emoji170]

And here it is


----------



## Lovehermes89

agumila said:


> I just got this birkin 30 in rouge pivoine, dogon wallet in rubis, and twillys today. Absolutely in love with them!



Congratulation!!! 



Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Yes heee.
> View attachment 3061287



It looks great on you Purrsey!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

principessa2 said:


> Hiii everyone [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;..
> Am just soo excited to to tell i just bought my second constance bag from my local store [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Its a constance 18 in blue izimier [emoji170]
> 
> And here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061339



Love the vibrant color!!


----------



## iheartorange

principessa2 said:


> Hiii everyone [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;..
> Am just soo excited to to tell i just bought my second constance bag from my local store [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Its a constance 18 in blue izimier [emoji170]
> 
> And here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061339




Congrats!! I've been looking for one. Where's your local store ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

agumila said:


> I just got this birkin 30 in rouge pivoine, dogon wallet in rubis, and twillys today. Absolutely in love with them!





Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Yes heee.
> View attachment 3061287





principessa2 said:


> Hiii everyone [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;..
> Am just soo excited to to tell i just bought my second constance bag from my local store [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Its a constance 18 in blue izimier [emoji170]
> 
> And here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061339



Love the RP B30, Legend wedges and the Constance, congrats ladies ~ they are ALL gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Nahreen said:


> Those are beautiful.


Thank you so much.


agumila said:


> I just got this birkin 30 in rouge pivoine, dogon wallet in rubis, and twillys today. Absolutely in love with them!


OMG, totally gorgeous. They are so beautiful. Congratulations.


Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Yes heee.
> View attachment 3061287


Beautiful. I feel H shoes may be in my future. These are so cute and look comfortable too.


principessa2 said:


> Hiii everyone [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;..
> Am just soo excited to to tell i just bought my second constance bag from my local store [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Its a constance 18 in blue izimier [emoji170]
> 
> And here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061339



Wow, I love it. I love H Blues and this bag is so pretty.


----------



## tonkamama

Gorgeous, congrats ladies!  



agumila said:


> I just got this birkin 30 in rouge pivoine, dogon wallet in rubis, and twillys today. Absolutely in love with them!





Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3061283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very comfy





principessa2 said:


> Hiii everyone [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;..
> Am just soo excited to to tell i just bought my second constance bag from my local store [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Its a constance 18 in blue izimier [emoji170]
> 
> And here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061339


----------



## LadySummerRose

Got this during the sale in Paris!


----------



## principessa2

Lovehermes89 said:


> Love the vibrant color!!




Thankyou [emoji166][emoji166]


----------



## principessa2

iheartorange said:


> Congrats!! I've been looking for one. Where's your local store ?




Dubai [emoji175]


----------



## lum709

principessa2 said:


> Hiii everyone [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;..
> Am just soo excited to to tell i just bought my second constance bag from my local store [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Its a constance 18 in blue izimier [emoji170]
> 
> And here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061339




love the constance ...


----------



## lum709

QUOTEcdncache-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png=Purrsey;28847674 Thankscdncache-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png. Yes heee. 
View attachment 3061287

	

		
			
		

		
	
[ QUOTEcdncache-a.akamaihd.net/items/it/img/arrow-10x10.png]



thye look great on you


----------



## Purrsey

LadySummerRose said:


> Got this during the sale in Paris!
> 
> View attachment 3061407
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061408




Bbbeaautiful! I need to go Paris


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks all the lovey comments on the Legend. I'm hoping to get the blue too.


----------



## principessa2

lum709 said:


> love the constance ...




Thankyou [emoji176]


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> I posted the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds that I bought on my anniversary. I decided that she needed a friend. I love the stack look and so I just got a RG Kelly bracelet. They feel really comfortable together.



I love this stack - congrats!


----------



## klynneann

jyyanks said:


> I'm back from my Madrid/Lisbon/Barcelona vacation!  Did some damage but it could have been worse as I they didn't have an Evelyn tpf or a pouchette but still got some goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3060864
> View attachment 3060865
> View attachment 3060866



Gorgeous goodies!  Hope you had a wonderful time on your trip.


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Yes heee.
> View attachment 3061287



Oh dear.  The Oran slides never caught my attention b/c slides fall right off my feet, but these...these are gorgeous!!



principessa2 said:


> Hiii everyone [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;..
> Am just soo excited to to tell i just bought my second constance bag from my local store [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Its a constance 18 in blue izimier [emoji170]
> 
> And here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061339



BI is just a fabulous color!  Congrats!


----------



## megt10

klynneann said:


> I love this stack - congrats!



Thank you so much. I do too.


----------



## autumnbubble

agumila said:


> I just got this birkin 30 in rouge pivoine, dogon wallet in rubis, and twillys today. Absolutely in love with them!




Wow, the twilly's really bring out the color of your B! I was not a B girl but your B is just so gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## jp_536

megt10 said:


> I posted the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds that I bought on my anniversary. I decided that she needed a friend. I love the stack look and so I just got a RG Kelly bracelet. They feel really comfortable together.




Well missy! I missed this!!! When and where did you pick this baby up?? Lol . B E A U T I F U L!!!. The RG Kelly is the first one I looked at 3 years ago....  My SA to get DH to buy this vs a Love Bracelet.. And I'm with her.


----------



## bakeacookie

My first silver piece from H! 




Chaîne d'Ancre Enchaînèe silver cuffs bracelet. [emoji4]


----------



## megt10

jp_536 said:


> Well missy! I missed this!!! When and where did you pick this baby up?? Lol . B E A U T I F U L!!!. The RG Kelly is the first one I looked at 3 years ago....  My SA to get DH to buy this vs a Love Bracelet.. And I'm with her.



Omg I didn't show you. Sorry. You would love this. So easy to get on and off. Stacks beautifully too. I bought it from the reseller I told you about for less than Hermes. He buys jewelry and housewares to get he bags for resale. He takes a loss on the jewelry and makes it up on the bags.


----------



## jp_536

megt10 said:


> Omg I didn't show you. Sorry. You would love this. So easy to get on and off. Stacks beautifully too. I bought it from the reseller I told you about for less than Hermes. He buys jewelry and housewares to get he bags for resale. He takes a loss on the jewelry and makes it up on the bags.




Omg!! No you didn't show me!! Lol . How am I to keep up on your inventory if I don't know what you've added! Lol . Sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## megt10

jp_536 said:


> Well missy! I missed this!!! When and where did you pick this baby up?? Lol . B E A U T I F U L!!!. The RG Kelly is the first one I looked at 3 years ago....  My SA to get DH to buy this vs a Love Bracelet.. And I'm with her.



I was good and went with the one with the diamond chips. He does have the diamond version for almost half the retail price. I like this style better for the stack because it doesn't compete but inhances the overal look I think.


----------



## Nahreen

A birthday presents from my dear hubby. I sent him a wishlist a few months back since I know some things sell out fast, since we will celebrate our 10th year anniversary in two weeks. He bought one of my wishes for me to my birthday today and have kept it hidden a few months. I buy  all luxury goods myself so it is my first H gift from him and will always be special to me.  
My first silk shawl. It matches my K wallet perfectly. 

A collective picture of my scarves from the spring collection. I realised they were all with bird motives


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3062084
> 
> 
> My first silver piece from H!
> 
> View attachment 3062085
> 
> 
> Chaîne d'Ancre Enchaînèe silver cuffs bracelet. [emoji4]



This is such a great H silver bracelet, major congrats, *bakeacookie*!


----------



## megt10

Nahreen said:


> A birthday presents from my dear hubby. I sent him a wishlist a few months back since I know some things sell out fast, since we will celebrate our 10th year anniversary in two weeks. He bought one of my wishes for me to my birthday today and have kept it hidden a few months. I buy  all luxury goods myself so it is my first H gift from him and will always be special to me.
> My first silk shawl. It matches my K wallet perfectly.
> 
> A collective picture of my scarves from the spring collection. I realised they were all with bird motives



Wow, that is beautiful. Congratulations and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Ccc1

Nahreen said:


> A birthday presents from my dear hubby. I sent him a wishlist a few months back since I know some things sell out fast, since we will celebrate our 10th year anniversary in two weeks. He bought one of my wishes for me to my birthday today and have kept it hidden a few months. I buy  all luxury goods myself so it is my first H gift from him and will always be special to me.
> My first silk shawl. It matches my K wallet perfectly.
> 
> A collective picture of my scarves from the spring collection. I realised they were all with bird motives


Congrats on all your beautiful H goodies. Happy birthday & anniversary!

I also buy all my H & luxury goods myself I hope my hubby will buy me some H soon


----------



## trishaluvslv

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3062084
> 
> 
> My first silver piece from H!
> 
> View attachment 3062085
> 
> 
> Chaîne d'Ancre Enchaînèe silver cuffs bracelet. [emoji4]



This is a power piece...omg...love it...amazing bakeacookie


----------



## klynneann

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3062084
> 
> 
> My first silver piece from H!
> 
> View attachment 3062085
> 
> 
> Chaîne d'Ancre Enchaînèe silver cuffs bracelet. [emoji4]



Love!  I have one silver piece from H and I'm thinking this is going to be the next.  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Nahreen said:


> A birthday presents from my dear hubby. I sent him a wishlist a few months back since I know some things sell out fast, since we will celebrate our 10th year anniversary in two weeks. He bought one of my wishes for me to my birthday today and have kept it hidden a few months. I buy  all luxury goods myself so it is my first H gift from him and will always be special to me.
> My first silk shawl. It matches my K wallet perfectly.
> 
> A collective picture of my scarves from the spring collection. I realised they were all with bird motives



Happy Birthday!  Great present from your DH and a wonderful collection.  I don't think I've seen that cw of Millefleurs - do you happen to know the cw info?


----------



## bakeacookie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is such a great H silver bracelet, major congrats, *bakeacookie*!




Thank you! I'm in love! 



trishaluvslv said:


> This is a power piece...omg...love it...amazing bakeacookie




It was love at first sight. My SA showed me more but this was the one I had to have first. 



klynneann said:


> Love!  I have one silver piece from H and I'm thinking this is going to be the next.  Congrats!




It's an awesome piece. Hope to be twins soon!


----------



## scarf1

Nahreen said:


> A birthday presents from my dear hubby. I sent him a wishlist a few months back since I know some things sell out fast, since we will celebrate our 10th year anniversary in two weeks. He bought one of my wishes for me to my birthday today and have kept it hidden a few months. I buy  all luxury goods myself so it is my first H gift from him and will always be special to me.
> My first silk shawl. It matches my K wallet perfectly.
> 
> A collective picture of my scarves from the spring collection. I realised they were all with bird motives


Beautiful!  what a sweet DH!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purrsey said:


> Thanks. Yes heee.
> View attachment 3061287



I'm wild about these!!!! Great purchase dear!!! Wondering all the colors it comes in???


----------



## ssv003

Just got back from H with a belated birthday gift to myself. Can't wait to use it out! My first Jige élan.


----------



## MSO13

ssv003 said:


> Just got back from H with a belated birthday gift to myself. Can't wait to use it out! My first Jige élan.
> 
> View attachment 3062715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062719




congrats, that leather looks positively delicious!


----------



## Ladybaga

Nahreen said:


> A birthday presents from my dear hubby. I sent him a wishlist a few months back since I know some things sell out fast, since we will celebrate our 10th year anniversary in two weeks. He bought one of my wishes for me to my birthday today and have kept it hidden a few months. I buy  all luxury goods myself so it is my first H gift from him and will always be special to me.
> My first silk shawl. It matches my K wallet perfectly.
> 
> A collective picture of my scarves from the spring collection. I realised they were all with bird motives



Nahreen, Your Parakeets silk shawl is the prettiest one I have ever seen! I love the colors, the feathers, everything about it! Happy Happy Birthday and Happy Happy 10th Anniversary! This is truly special! (I'm going back to your pic for a second look!)


----------



## Ladybaga

ssv003 said:


> Just got back from H with a belated birthday gift to myself. Can't wait to use it out! My first Jige élan.
> 
> View attachment 3062715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062719



Happy Birthday to you, ssv!  What a classic Jige! Love it!


----------



## Purrsey

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm wild about these!!!! Great purchase dear!!! Wondering all the colors it comes in???




Thank you sweet. There are also black and blue. If you check the website, the blue is TDF. I'm tempted by the blue too.


----------



## megt10

ssv003 said:


> Just got back from H with a belated birthday gift to myself. Can't wait to use it out! My first Jige élan.
> 
> View attachment 3062715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062719


Love the Jige. Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## megt10

Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.


----------



## lynne_ross

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.



It looks amazing on you! Perfect day to night size!


----------



## Anchanel79

This is my favorite last purchase. So easy to use when I go out with my 3 boys.


----------



## Chubbymoo

megt10 said:


> I posted the RG CDC bracelet with diamonds that I bought on my anniversary. I decided that she needed a friend. I love the stack look and so I just got a RG Kelly bracelet. They feel really comfortable together.



Gorgeous play dates!!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> Here is my latest purchase from a lovely PF member. The Birkin is vintage from 1996 and in almost perfect condition. It is going to be my only 35. Actually, I bought the belts a couple of months ago but never posted these and since Princess was feeling left out thought I would. I have to watch her carefully. She loves to chew on things.



It looks great!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.


Stunning bag and you look great!


----------



## Freckles1

Anchanel79 said:


> This is my favorite last purchase. So easy to use when I go out with my 3 boys.




Oh Flamingos are the best!!!!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.



meg, You are so beautiful! I love these colors on you, and your new B is to die for!
What a happy vibrant color to match a happy vibrant YOU!


----------



## megt10

lynne_ross said:


> It looks amazing on you! Perfect day to night size!


Thank you so much. It is a great size for me to carry and not feel overwhelmed.


Anchanel79 said:


> This is my favorite last purchase. So easy to use when I go out with my 3 boys.


So pretty.


Chubbymoo said:


> Gorgeous play dates!!!! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


 I wore them both today


etoupebirkin said:


> It looks great!!!


Thank you so much. I really have been bitten by the Birkin bug.


LOUKPEACH said:


> Stunning bag and you look great!


Thank you.


Ladybaga said:


> meg, You are so beautiful! I love these colors on you, and your new B is to die for!
> What a happy vibrant color to match a happy vibrant YOU!


You are so sweet. Thank you so much.


----------



## jp_536

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.




Perfect perfect perfect!!! Love the whole ensemble!  &#128153;&#128151;&#128153;&#128151; Including the new stack!!


----------



## tonkamama

*My recent purchase, now I need a pair matching earrings...*.:giggles:  *Thanks for letting me share.  *


----------



## Nahreen

megt10 said:


> Wow, that is beautiful. Congratulations and Happy Birthday.


 
Thank you Megt. There were so many tempting scarves in the spring season (and also now in  the autumn season ). 



Ccc1 said:


> Congrats on all your beautiful H goodies. Happy birthday & anniversary!
> 
> I also buy all my H & luxury goods myself I hope my hubby will buy me some H soon


 
Thank you Ccc1. It was a nice suprise that my DH bought this for me.



klynneann said:


> Happy Birthday!  Great present from your DH and a wonderful collection.  I don't think I've seen that cw of Millefleurs - do you happen to know the cw info?


 
Thank you klynneann. It is cw 01. I have not seen it on H com Europé for some time now though. It works great with black bags too. 



scarf1 said:


> Beautiful!  what a sweet DH!


 Thank you scarf1. Yes he is sweet and it is special because he does not buy luxury goods normally. 



Ladybaga said:


> Nahreen, Your Parakeets silk shawl is the prettiest one I have ever seen! I love the colors, the feathers, everything about it! Happy Happy Birthday and Happy Happy 10th Anniversary! This is truly special! (I'm going back to your pic for a second look!)


 
Thank you. I love strong colours. I have plans to by a bag in fuchsia later in the autumn and this will be perfect for my coming bag.


----------



## Nahreen

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.


 
Absolutely gorgeous bag and dress. It matches perfectly with each other. Chevre is really perfect to bring out the pop colour.


----------



## Nahreen

tonkamama said:


> *My recent purchase, now I need a pair matching earrings...*.:giggles:  *Thanks for letting me share.  *


 
Beautiful purchases. Particularly fond of the Farandole necklace. I wish for a bracelet in that design.


----------



## eudo

Hermes alligator Constance in burgundy


----------



## Mandy K

eudo said:


> Hermes alligator Constance in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3063118




Gorgeous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.



You look fabulous! I also saw your bracelet earlier and it's gorgeous too!


----------



## Lovehermes89

eudo said:


> Hermes alligator Constance in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3063118



This is so gorgeous!! Congratulation eudo, envy your beautiful collections!


----------



## Anchanel79

eudo said:


> Hermes alligator Constance in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3063118



Wow, stunninng


----------



## Moonlihgt

eudo said:


> Hermes alligator Constance in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3063118


Absolutely gorgeous ! :


----------



## megt10

jp_536 said:


> Perfect perfect perfect!!! Love the whole ensemble!  &#128153;&#128151;&#128153;&#128151; Including the new stack!!


Thank you JP. I am so glad that I bought the bag and the bracelets. I can't tell you how much I love them and how happy they make me.


tonkamama said:


> *My recent purchase, now I need a pair matching earrings...*.:giggles:  *Thanks for letting me share.  *


Beautiful purchases. yes you do need the earrings.


Nahreen said:


> *Thank you Megt. There were so many tempting scarves in the spring season (and also now in  the autumn season *).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ccc1. It was a nice suprise that my DH bought this for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you klynneann. It is cw 01. I have not seen it on H com Europé for some time now though. It works great with black bags too.
> 
> 
> Thank you scarf1. Yes he is sweet and it is special because he does not buy luxury goods normally.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I love strong colours. I have plans to by a bag in fuchsia later in the autumn and this will be perfect for my coming bag.



Tell me about it. I never seem to be able to choose just one or two from the new season.


----------



## megt10

Nahreen said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bag and dress. It matches perfectly with each other. Chevre is really perfect to bring out the pop colour.


Thank you so much Nahreen. I am thrilled with get the Birkin in Chevre and the color is so pretty and just can't truly be captured by my camera.


eudo said:


> Hermes alligator Constance in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3063118


Wow, this is one stunning bag. Congratulations.


xiangxiang0731 said:


> You look fabulous! I also saw your bracelet earlier and it's gorgeous too!



Thank you. I have been wearing the bracelets almost daily since I got them.


----------



## ssv003

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.




Absolutely stunning. Congrats!


----------



## ssv003

tonkamama said:


> *My recent purchase, now I need a pair matching earrings...*.:giggles:  *Thanks for letting me share.  *




Amazing purchases! Congrats. Is that the Farandole 120 or 160? I just also purchased a Farandole in 160. Such a wonderful piece!


----------



## megt10

ssv003 said:


> Absolutely stunning. Congrats!



Thank you so much.


----------



## klynneann

tonkamama said:


> *My recent purchase, now I need a pair matching earrings...*.:giggles:  *Thanks for letting me share.  *



Beautiful goodies!!  Love the bracelet especially.


----------



## tonkamama

Nahreen said:


> Beautiful purchases. Particularly fond of the Farandole necklace. I wish for a bracelet in that design.



Nahreen, after I took the necklace home, I said to myself that I must get the matching bracelet too.  



ssv003 said:


> Amazing purchases! Congrats. Is that the Farandole 120 or 160? I just also purchased a Farandole in 160. Such a wonderful piece!



Thank you ssvoo3, it is size 120, I prefer to wear my necklace shorter, so it sits on top of my collar bone.  Love the 160 too, very classic, it is on my wish list.  



klynneann said:


> Beautiful goodies!!  Love the bracelet especially.



Thank you Klynneann, I love my bracelet especially pairing it with a CDC.


----------



## Rami00

eudo said:


> Hermes alligator Constance in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3063118


 
Absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Beautiful purchases. yes you do need the earrings.



Hehe, thank you meg .

Love your new B and bracelets!  Was it a size 30.  the size and color look stunning on you.


----------



## tonkamama

Happy Birthday Nahree, beautiful scarf and sweet hubby are the two best birthday gifts!  



Nahreen said:


> A birthday presents from my dear hubby. I sent him a wishlist a few months back since I know some things sell out fast, since we will celebrate our 10th year anniversary in two weeks. He bought one of my wishes for me to my birthday today and have kept it hidden a few months. I buy  all luxury goods myself so it is my first H gift from him and will always be special to me.
> My first silk shawl. It matches my K wallet perfectly.
> 
> A collective picture of my scarves from the spring collection. I realised they were all with bird motives



ssv003, happy belated birthday!  Lucky girl, I love your jige, I am on my local H boutique wish list...  Now your reveal is killing me.  Congrats dear. 



ssv003 said:


> Just got back from H with a belated birthday gift to myself. Can't wait to use it out! My first Jige élan.
> 
> View attachment 3062715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062719


----------



## tonkamama

Anchanel79 said:


> This is my favorite last purchase. So easy to use when I go out with my 3 boys.



Anchanel, what a cute bag!  Perfect for summer outing with your family.



eudo said:


> Hermes alligator Constance in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3063118



eudo, beautiful!


----------



## tonkamama

LadySummerRose said:


> Got this during the sale in Paris!



Beautiful haul!  Congrats ladysummerrose!



bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3062084
> 
> 
> My first silver piece from H!
> 
> View attachment 3062085
> 
> 
> Chaîne d'Ancre Enchaînèe silver cuffs bracelet. [emoji4]



Bakeacookie, we are cuff bracelet twins!


----------



## bakeacookie

tonkamama said:


> Beautiful haul!  Congrats ladysummerrose!
> 
> 
> 
> Bakeacookie, we are cuff bracelet twins!



Yay!  

This is my first cuff, so I'm constantly checking to make sure it hasn't fallen off. It's quite light.


----------



## tonkamama

bakeacookie said:


> Yay!
> 
> This is my first cuff, so I'm constantly checking to make sure it hasn't fallen off. It's quite light.



Hehe yes I did the same thing...  Kept checking and made sure it stays on tight...lol.  I love the cuff style and the pm size is really elegant wearing by itself or pairing it with other bracelets for more edge look...I was looking for a pairing bracelet to go with my CDC, I saw another TPF revealing hers and I thought to myself, this is it...  Perfect match!


----------



## speedyraven

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.




Omg megt10. Perfect ensemble. I've dethroned turquoise on my HG list but now it's back thanks to you. It looks awesome in Chevre. You must've turned heads with the outfit [emoji4]


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Hehe, thank you meg .
> 
> Love your new B and bracelets!  Was it a size 30.  the size and color look stunning on you.


Thank you Tonka. The B is a 30 which I prefer the most. I do have 1 35 denim/ Vachee leather. I love that one too. 



speedyraven said:


> Omg megt10. Perfect ensemble. I've dethroned turquoise on my HG list but now it's back thanks to you. It looks awesome in Chevre. You must've turned heads with the outfit [emoji4]



Aww, than you so much. I love the color and don't think you would be disappointed with it.


----------



## bakeacookie

tonkamama said:


> Hehe yes I did the same thing...  Kept checking and made sure it stays on tight...lol.  I love the cuff style and the pm size is really elegant wearing by itself or pairing it with other bracelets for more edge look...I was looking for a pairing bracelet to go with my CDC, I saw another TPF revealing hers and I thought to myself, this is it...  Perfect match!




How do you clean yours? I can't wait to buy more bracelets!


----------



## tonkamama

bakeacookie said:


> How do you clean yours? I can't wait to buy more bracelets!



I love silver jewelry.  If you wear your silver bracelet on daily basis usual no need to clean... You can also buy the silver polish cloth / lotion from Amazon, Tiffany or Nordstrom to clean your silver jewelry.  I prefer Nordstrom brand, easy to use and within budget.

Example...http://www.amazon.com/Connoisseurs-Silver-Jewelry-Polishing-Cloths/dp/B000RB5S8G


----------



## bakeacookie

tonkamama said:


> I love silver jewelry.  If you wear your silver bracelet on daily basis usual no need to clean... You can also buy the silver polish cloth / lotion from Amazon, Tiffany or Nordstrom to clean your silver jewelry.  I prefer Nordstrom brand, easy to use and within budget.
> 
> Example...http://www.amazon.com/Connoisseurs-Silver-Jewelry-Polishing-Cloths/dp/B000RB5S8G



Thank you for all the info!


----------



## klynneann

Nahreen said:


> Thank you klynneann. It is cw 01. I have not seen it on H com Europé for some time now though. It works great with black bags too.



Thank you, Nahreen!


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.


TDF!  Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

eudo said:


> Hermes alligator Constance in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3063118


Wow!


----------



## Txoceangirl

tonkamama said:


> *My recent purchase, now I need a pair matching earrings...*.:giggles:  *Thanks for letting me share.  *


Great pieces!  I'm totally coveting the necklace, need to add that to my list.


----------



## tonkamama

Txoceangirl said:


> Great pieces!  I'm totally coveting the necklace, need to add that to my list.


Thanks Txoceangirl, I like to wear the the necklace shorter length, more modern.  I love it.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Thanks Txoceangirl, I like to wear the the necklace shorter length, more modern.  I love it.



If you have a jeweler that you go to he can also clean and polish your necklace. I can't wear silver jewelry but I have a bunch of purse charms and they oxidize quickly. I take them to my jeweler and he cleans and polishes the chains and the silver comes out looking brand new.


----------



## megt10

Txoceangirl said:


> TDF!  Congrats!



Thank you so much.


----------



## ThierryH

Kelly double tour bracelet in anemone to match my Etoupe/Tosca Birkin. Not exactly the same color, but I was told KDT are no longer made in Tosca!
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nadineluv

Rose de Compas Twillys [emoji92][emoji521][emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

ThierryH said:


> Kelly double tour bracelet in anemone to match my Etoupe/Tosca Birkin. Not exactly the same color, but I was told KDT are no longer made in Tosca!
> Thanks for letting me share.



So pretty.


----------



## tonkamama

nadineluv said:


> Rose de Compas Twillys [emoji92][emoji521][emoji4]
> View attachment 3064772




Elegant and classic!


----------



## tonkamama

ThierryH said:


> Kelly double tour bracelet in anemone to match my Etoupe/Tosca Birkin. Not exactly the same color, but I was told KDT are no longer made in Tosca!
> Thanks for letting me share.




Lovely pairings!


----------



## sonaale

Beautiful pairings


----------



## qwertyz

My first New Libris stole. [emoji4]


----------



## atelierforward

ThierryH said:


> Kelly double tour bracelet in anemone to match my Etoupe/Tosca Birkin. Not exactly the same color, but I was told KDT are no longer made in Tosca!
> Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous. Love the contrast stitching on your Birkin. A beautiful combo with the bracelet. Well done!


----------



## Purrsey

ThierryH said:


> Kelly double tour bracelet in anemone to match my Etoupe/Tosca Birkin. Not exactly the same color, but I was told KDT are no longer made in Tosca!
> Thanks for letting me share.




Omg omg. Like prettiest ever.


----------



## S'Mom

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.



Ok.  I am speechless.  That bag is GORGEOUS!  Chèvre is my most favorite leather and one I can't get enough of.  It makes every color POP.  

It's perfect on you Megt....many congratulations!!!!


----------



## nadineluv

tonkamama said:


> Elegant and classic!




Thanks tonkamama [emoji6][emoji8] 
Love your recent H goodies too!!! [emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## nadineluv

ThierryH said:


> Kelly double tour bracelet in anemone to match my Etoupe/Tosca Birkin. Not exactly the same color, but I was told KDT are no longer made in Tosca!
> Thanks for letting me share.




Gorg! [emoji171][emoji175]


----------



## megt10

S'Mom said:


> Ok.  I am speechless.  That bag is GORGEOUS!  Chèvre is my most favorite leather and one I can't get enough of.  It makes every color POP.
> 
> It's perfect on you Megt....many congratulations!!!!



Thank you so much S'Mom. I love it. I took her in to Hermes yesterday and bought a shawl that goes perfectly with her. Oh and a couple other things.


----------



## Purrsey

For my Bleu de Prusse. These are called L'arbre De Vie.


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> Kelly double tour bracelet in anemone to match my Etoupe/Tosca Birkin. Not exactly the same color, but I was told KDT are no longer made in Tosca!
> Thanks for letting me share.



This is so beautiful! Tosca and Anemone are 2 of my favourite H colours.


----------



## megt10

I went to Hermes yesterday to pick up a belt and ended up coming home with 2 CDC belts. The first is Malachite and my Birkin is Colvert. The second is Anemone. I couldn't choose just 1.


----------



## megt10

This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3065400
> View attachment 3065401
> 
> For my Bleu de Prusse. These are called L'arbre De Vie.



These are so pretty.


----------



## Purrsey

megt10 said:


> This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.




Lovely. This is the twillys I wanted to get but I can't find them here anymore since they are past season. I hope to hunt it down in 90cm.


----------



## megt10

ThierryH said:


> Kelly double tour bracelet in anemone to match my Etoupe/Tosca Birkin. Not exactly the same color, but I was told KDT are no longer made in Tosca!
> Thanks for letting me share.


It is so pretty together.


nadineluv said:


> Rose de Compas Twillys [emoji92][emoji521][emoji4]
> View attachment 3064772


I love the RDC twillys. I have 2 pairs of them. They look great on your bags.


qwertyz said:


> View attachment 3065079
> 
> My first New Libris stole. [emoji4]


Gorgeous. That is such a versatile stole.


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Lovely. This is the twillys I wanted to get but I can't find them here anymore since they are past season. I hope to hunt it down in 90cm.



I think I am going to be hunting them down too


----------



## lovely64

Sakura chevre bearn, double fold, new fall boots, Lexi, in teal suede, mousseline dans un jardain inglese, and a twilly. The colour of the boots is amazing and the mousseline did not photograph well.


----------



## megt10

lovely64 said:


> Sakura chevre bearn, double fold, new fall boots, Lexi, in teal suede, mousseline dans un jardain inglese, and a twilly. The colour of the boots is amazing and the mousseline did not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065421
> 
> View attachment 3065422



Everything is gorgeous Lovely! Congrats.


----------



## ThierryH

Thanks to all and everyone who commented on my Kelly double tour and my bi-color Birkin


----------



## ThierryH

eudo said:


> Hermes alligator Constance in burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3063118



OMG! eudo, your Constance is a real gem and TDF! Major congrats and always wear it in good health!


----------



## ThierryH

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my latest H purchase. It arrived on Friday and I wore her to brunch and the theater today. Here is my Turquoise 30 Birkin in Chevre leather. I am totally in love with the bag.



megt10, What a beauty! Looks amazing with your dress! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## megt10

ThierryH said:


> megt10, What a beauty! Looks amazing with your dress! Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you so much. You are very kind.


----------



## Chubbymoo

ThierryH said:


> Kelly double tour bracelet in anemone to match my Etoupe/Tosca Birkin. Not exactly the same color, but I was told KDT are no longer made in Tosca!
> Thanks for letting me share.



Wow your color combos are amazing! Drooling!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## lovely64

megt10 said:


> Everything is gorgeous Lovely! Congrats.




Thank you dear!


----------



## klynneann

ThierryH said:


> Kelly double tour bracelet in anemone to match my Etoupe/Tosca Birkin. Not exactly the same color, but I was told KDT are no longer made in Tosca!
> Thanks for letting me share.



Love this!



nadineluv said:


> Rose de Compas Twillys [emoji92][emoji521][emoji4]
> View attachment 3064772



Twilly twins - these are my favorite (I have 4 different cws lol).  They look great on your Bs!



qwertyz said:


> View attachment 3065079
> 
> My first New Libris stole. [emoji4]



Very elegant - I've been eyeing this myself.


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3065400
> View attachment 3065401
> 
> For my Bleu de Prusse. These are called L'arbre De Vie.



What a pretty cw!  I bet they look gorgeous with your bleu de prusse.  



megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday to pick up a belt and ended up coming home with 2 CDC belts. The first is Malachite and my Birkin is Colvert. The second is Anemone. I couldn't choose just 1.





megt10 said:


> This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.



Love everything you got megt, especially the fleurs et papillons shawl!  It goes beautifully with your new turquoise B!


----------



## lovely64

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday to pick up a belt and ended up coming home with 2 CDC belts. The first is Malachite and my Birkin is Colvert. The second is Anemone. I couldn't choose just 1.





megt10 said:


> This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.


Fabulous purchases! I love the belts


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday to pick up a belt and ended up coming home with 2 CDC belts. The first is Malachite and my Birkin is Colvert. The second is Anemone. I couldn't choose just 1.





megt10 said:


> This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.



Woman, you are on a serious H roll!!! Love everything!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3065400
> View attachment 3065401
> 
> For my Bleu de Prusse. These are called L'arbre De Vie.




Oh that colourway is so dreamy!


----------



## LaChocolat

megt10 said:


> This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.


Wow everything is so pretty!


----------



## LaChocolat

lovely64 said:


> Sakura chevre bearn, double fold, new fall boots, Lexi, in teal suede, mousseline dans un jardain inglese, and a twilly. The colour of the boots is amazing and the mousseline did not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065421
> 
> View attachment 3065422



Wow. Everything is so nice. I really love those boots and the wallet.


----------



## lum709

lovely64 said:


> Sakura chevre bearn, double fold, new fall boots, Lexi, in teal suede, mousseline dans un jardain inglese, and a twilly. The colour of the boots is amazing and the mousseline did not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065421
> 
> View attachment 3065422




Love the bearn


----------



## Hed Kandi

megt10 said:


> This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.



Perfect match! GOSH that B30  in chevre is stunning!


----------



## LaChocolat

A vintage black clou de selle waist belt. I cannot wait until it arrives and am praying the size was accurately described because I'll have no room for error. 

It's perfect: black, palladium hardware, vintage, true waist style, and distinctive H design but not flashy. It will be great on my high waisted dresses and skirts, and over cardigans. I'm excited and I'll be stalking the mailman starting Monday.


----------



## megt10

klynneann said:


> What a pretty cw!  I bet they look gorgeous with your bleu de prusse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything you got megt, especially the fleurs et papillons shawl!  It goes beautifully with your new turquoise B!





lovely64 said:


> Fabulous purchases! I love the belts





Israeli_Flava said:


> Woman, you are on a serious H roll!!! Love everything!!!


 Got offered a Kelly today  I passed.


LaChocolat said:


> Wow everything is so pretty!





Hed Kandi said:


> Perfect match! GOSH that B30  in chevre is stunning!



Thank you so much, ladies. I really appreciate it. I am thrilled with my purchases too. I wore the malachite CDC belt today. I have so many things that the color goes with.


----------



## autumnbubble

Anchanel79 said:


> This is my favorite last purchase. So easy to use when I go out with my 3 boys.




This is sooooo pretty!


----------



## qwertyz

klynneann said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> Twilly twins - these are my favorite (I have 4 different cws lol).  They look great on your Bs!
> 
> 
> 
> Very elegant - I've been eyeing this myself.




Thanks, klynneann! 






megt10 said:


> It is so pretty together.
> 
> I love the RDC twillys. I have 2 pairs of them. They look great on your bags.
> 
> Gorgeous. That is such a versatile stole.




Thanks, megt10!


----------



## rainneday

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3065400
> View attachment 3065401
> 
> For my Bleu de Prusse. These are called L'arbre De Vie.



So soft and pretty!



megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday to pick up a belt and ended up coming home with 2 CDC belts. The first is Malachite and my Birkin is Colvert. The second is Anemone. I couldn't choose just 1.





megt10 said:


> This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.



Wow!!! I love all of these belts, I see how you could not choose! Gorgeous shawl too, what a fun shopping trip!



lovely64 said:


> Sakura chevre bearn, double fold, new fall boots, Lexi, in teal suede, mousseline dans un jardain inglese, and a twilly. The colour of the boots is amazing and the mousseline did not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065421
> 
> View attachment 3065422



Beautiful. These boots are gorgeous!


----------



## Ladybaga

megt10 said:


> This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.



LOVE your treasures, meg! I have the scarf version of your shawl! This is so pretty and will look AMAZING with your new bags! YAY!!! Thank you for allowing us to feast our eyes on these beauties!


----------



## lovely64

LaChocolat said:


> Wow. Everything is so nice. I really love those boots and the wallet.




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

rainneday said:


> So soft and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I love all of these belts, I see how you could not choose! Gorgeous shawl too, what a fun shopping trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. These boots are gorgeous!




Thank you! They are very comfortable too!


----------



## lovely64

lum709 said:


> Love the bearn




Thank you!


----------



## Nana97

@megt10 you look absolutely gorgeous!!!! Congrats and enjoy in good health!!!


----------



## periogirl28

lovely64 said:


> Sakura chevre bearn, double fold, new fall boots, Lexi, in teal suede, mousseline dans un jardain inglese, and a twilly. The colour of the boots is amazing and the mousseline did not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065421
> 
> View attachment 3065422



Living up to your nickname dear Lovely!


----------



## rainneday

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! They are very comfortable too!



Ooooh that is good and bad to know!


----------



## megt10

rainneday said:


> So soft and pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I love all of these belts, I see how you could not choose! Gorgeous shawl too, what a fun shopping trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. These boots are gorgeous!





Ladybaga said:


> LOVE your treasures, meg! I have the scarf version of your shawl! This is so pretty and will look AMAZING with your new bags! YAY!!! Thank you for allowing us to feast our eyes on these beauties!





Nana97 said:


> @megt10 you look absolutely gorgeous!!!! Congrats and enjoy in good health!!!



Thank you so much ladies. You are all so kind.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

lovely64 said:


> Sakura chevre bearn, double fold, new fall boots, Lexi, in teal suede, mousseline dans un jardain inglese, and a twilly. The colour of the boots is amazing and the mousseline did not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065421
> 
> View attachment 3065422




Congrats on your purchases, they're all lovely  The boots are very elegant! They do look very soft and comfy too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3065400
> View attachment 3065401
> 
> For my Bleu de Prusse. These are called L'arbre De Vie.





megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday to pick up a belt and ended up coming home with 2 CDC belts. The first is Malachite and my Birkin is Colvert. The second is Anemone. I couldn't choose just 1.





megt10 said:


> This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.



Love your new twillys, *Purrsey* ~ grey and pink are a great combination! 

*meg*, your new H purchases are gorgeous, great choices.


----------



## hhong001

I think this rose gold trend is getting to me 

The sunnie and earrings are non H purchases. I thought they look good together.


----------



## S'Mom

hhong001 said:


> I think this rose gold trend is getting to me
> 
> The sunnie and earrings are non H purchases. I thought they look good together.



BEAUTIFUL pieces!!  And they DO look beautiful all together!


----------



## S'Mom

megt10 said:


> This is actually what I went to Hermes to pick up. It is a 24mm in Colvert and Blue Atoll. The shawl is from last season and not one that I have. I realized yesterday how little I had that went with turquoise.



Late to the party but Oh My Lord I'm loving all this turquoise and blue! I wish I could carry off these colors but I'm so color gun-shy!  I'm living vicariously through you!


----------



## S'Mom

lovely64 said:


> Sakura chevre bearn, double fold, new fall boots, Lexi, in teal suede, mousseline dans un jardain inglese, and a twilly. The colour of the boots is amazing and the mousseline did not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065421
> 
> View attachment 3065422



GAH!  That mousseline is stunning!  Actually, everything is.....*adds to list


----------



## S'Mom

My little purchase for the day....LOL!  Actually been waiting on this to come in.  Attelage sterling ring (don't look at the manicure I DON'T have).  REALLY comfy compared to the Lima ring...


----------



## lynne_ross

hhong001 said:


> I think this rose gold trend is getting to me
> 
> The sunnie and earrings are non H purchases. I thought they look good together.



Love all these pieces, together or seperate!


----------



## Pirula

S'Mom said:


> My little purchase for the day....LOL!  Actually been waiting on this to come in.  Attelage sterling ring (don't look at the manicure I DON'T have).  REALLY comfy compared to the Lima ring...




That's beautiful S'Mom.


----------



## megt10

S'Mom said:


> Late to the party but Oh My Lord I'm loving all this turquoise and blue! I wish I could carry off these colors but I'm so color gun-shy!  I'm living vicariously through you!


Thanks so much, S'Mom. I love color, but have been buying mostly neutrals this season. So out of character for me. I guess I am filling in the gaps of my collection.


S'Mom said:


> My little purchase for the day....LOL!  Actually been waiting on this to come in.  Attelage sterling ring (don't look at the manicure I DON'T have).  REALLY comfy compared to the Lima ring...



So pretty! Congratulations.


----------



## Pirula

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much, S'Mom. I love color, but have been buying mostly neutrals this season. So out of character for me. I guess I am filling in the gaps of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! Congratulations.




Meg,  what did you decide on the Zenobie?  Did it work for you?


----------



## LaChocolat

hhong001 said:


> I think this rose gold trend is getting to me
> 
> The sunnie and earrings are non H purchases. I thought they look good together.



Gorgoeus!


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday to pick up a belt and ended up coming home with 2 CDC belts. The first is Malachite and my Birkin is Colvert. The second is Anemone. I couldn't choose just 1.


Great haul!  stunning CDC belts!


----------



## tonkamama

lovely64 said:


> Sakura chevre bearn, double fold, new fall boots, Lexi, in teal suede, mousseline dans un jardain inglese, and a twilly. The colour of the boots is amazing and the mousseline did not photograph well.
> 
> Lovely, love everything you got.
> 
> View attachment 3065421
> 
> View attachment 3065422





hhong001 said:


> I think this rose gold trend is getting to me
> 
> The sunnie and earrings are non H purchases. I thought they look good together.



Beautiful!


----------



## tonkamama

S'Mom said:


> My little purchase for the day....LOL!  Actually been waiting on this to come in.  Attelage sterling ring (don't look at the manicure I DON'T have).  REALLY comfy compared to the Lima ring...


Love your ring!  Will check it out.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Great haul!  stunning CDC belts!



Thank you Tonkamama


----------



## megt10

Pirula said:


> Meg,  what did you decide on the Zenobie?  Did it work for you?



I am going to keep it. I think it will work paired with the right top and keeping the beige not so close to my face. I really love the cw the best at least so far.


----------



## hhong001

S'Mom said:


> BEAUTIFUL pieces!!  And they DO look beautiful all together!



Thanks!



lynne_ross said:


> Love all these pieces, together or seperate!



Agree!



LaChocolat said:


> Gorgoeus!



Thanks!


----------



## klynneann

S'Mom said:


> My little purchase for the day....LOL!  Actually been waiting on this to come in.  Attelage sterling ring (don't look at the manicure I DON'T have).  REALLY comfy compared to the Lima ring...



This is beautiful! I'll have to take a look at it next time I'm in the store.


----------



## klynneann

hhong001 said:


> I think this rose gold trend is getting to me
> 
> The sunnie and earrings are non H purchases. I thought they look good together.



SO pretty together! I'm loving rose gold lately too.  I think it actually looks better on me than yellow gold, just goes a little better with my skin tone.


----------



## BBdieBiene

It was rainy, and I felt blue. So I brought back these orange boxes to lighten my day. I feel so lucky that I found a couple of items on my wish list. Thank you so much for letting me share!


----------



## WilliamLion

BBdieBiene said:


> It was rainy, and I felt blue. So I brought back these orange boxes to lighten my day. I feel so lucky that I found a couple of items on my wish list. Thank you so much for letting me share!



I LOVE your scarf!!! It's so cool!!!


----------



## BBdieBiene

WilliamLion said:


> I LOVE your scarf!!! It's so cool!!!



Thank you so much! It's the "Hippopolis". I'm so fascinated with the details that I stared at this scarf for at least half an hour. It's amazing in person!


----------



## nadineluv

hhong001 said:


> I think this rose gold trend is getting to me
> 
> 
> 
> The sunnie and earrings are non H purchases. I thought they look good together.




Beautiful goodies! [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## nadineluv

BBdieBiene said:


> It was rainy, and I felt blue. So I brought back these orange boxes to lighten my day. I feel so lucky that I found a couple of items on my wish list. Thank you so much for letting me share!




Lovely H items!!! [emoji521][emoji92][emoji122]


----------



## nadineluv

S'Mom said:


> My little purchase for the day....LOL!  Actually been waiting on this to come in.  Attelage sterling ring (don't look at the manicure I DON'T have).  REALLY comfy compared to the Lima ring...




Pretty H ring! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## nadineluv

lovely64 said:


> Sakura chevre bearn, double fold, new fall boots, Lexi, in teal suede, mousseline dans un jardain inglese, and a twilly. The colour of the boots is amazing and the mousseline did not photograph well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065421
> 
> View attachment 3065422




Gorg H items! [emoji175][emoji92][emoji521]


----------



## nadineluv

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday to pick up a belt and ended up coming home with 2 CDC belts. The first is Malachite and my Birkin is Colvert. The second is Anemone. I couldn't choose just 1.




Wow! Gorgeous belts! [emoji95][emoji521][emoji92]


----------



## megt10

nadineluv said:


> Wow! Gorgeous belts! [emoji95][emoji521][emoji92]



Thank you so much. I am thrilled with them.


----------



## megt10

BBdieBiene said:


> It was rainy, and I felt blue. So I brought back these orange boxes to lighten my day. I feel so lucky that I found a couple of items on my wish list. Thank you so much for letting me share!



Great purchases! I am sure that they brightened your day .


----------



## Pirula

megt10 said:


> I am going to keep it. I think it will work paired with the right top and keeping the beige not so close to my face. I really love the cw the best at least so far.




Oh good, it's lovely.  Congrats!


----------



## megt10

I received some of my orders from the FW season. I am on a quest to find more scarves and shawls that go well with my turquoise Birkin. I couldn't get great pictures because Sammie had to inspect everything and I was on a time crunch.


----------



## megt10

Pirula said:


> Oh good, it's lovely.  Congrats!



Thank you. I may try it out today. Though I see it working well with some of my jackets in the fall.


----------



## Mandy K

megt10 said:


> I received some of my orders from the FW season. I am on a quest to find more scarves and shawls that go well with my turquoise Birkin. I couldn't get great pictures because Sammie had to inspect everything and I was on a time crunch.




Wow what a haul! [emoji7]


----------



## megt10

Mandy K said:


> Wow what a haul! [emoji7]



I wish I could say that I am done . I have one more arriving today.


----------



## Mandy K

megt10 said:


> I wish I could say that I am done . I have one more arriving today.




Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ninayoung

Bearn in Feu with golden hardware, chèvre Mysore leather. Got this at FSH this morning.


----------



## ThierryH

Oh my! Ladies, Everything is just beautiful, congrats to you all on your amazing purchases! Can't tell which one I love the most


----------



## iamyumi

Leah said:


> Beautiful!! I LOOOVE rare vintage Hermes bags and yours is so beautiful. In terms of pricing, since your lovely bag is a rare vintage style, it might take longer and be slightly more expensive.
> 
> For Paris, I would estimate anywhere from 700-1000 euros since they would presumably have to stitch/produce a special one-of strap that would perfectly match your bag. I think it would be worth it though!
> 
> 
> 
> Is your bag box? Such lovely sheen!




Just wanted to give everyone an update: I sent it to Hermes and they just came back with a quote to replace the strap: it's only £180!!! General cleansing &care is also around £180.


----------



## Rami00

BBdieBiene said:


> It was rainy, and I felt blue. So I brought back these orange boxes to lighten my day. I feel so lucky that I found a couple of items on my wish list. Thank you so much for letting me share!


 
The details on that scarf...PRICELESS!


----------



## megt10

ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3067511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearn in Feu with golden hardware, chèvre Mysore leather. Got this at FSH this morning.



Gorgeous color and wallet.


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous color and wallet.




Thanks!


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> I received some of my orders from the FW season. I am on a quest to find more scarves and shawls that go well with my turquoise Birkin. I couldn't get great pictures because Sammie had to inspect everything and I was on a time crunch.




Meg I got a Colvert Kelly about a month ago( so super happy, finally got a Kelly in such a fabulous color) and well 3 days ago got this one twilly f rom my SA. It is the bandana twilly in the teal  CW that looks fantastic with Colvert. I think it is like your bandana twill.


----------



## megt10

Onthego said:


> Meg I got a Colvert Kelly about a month ago( so super happy, finally got a Kelly in such a fabulous color) and well 3 days ago got this one twilly f rom my SA. It is the bandana twilly in the teal  CW that looks fantastic with Colvert. I think it is like your bandana twill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067779



I love it. I did get the bandana because of the Covert Birkin. I have not seen the twilly before but will be sending my SA a text immediately. Your bag is gorgeous and the twilly looks awesome on it. Thanks so much for the recommendation.


----------



## BBdieBiene

nadineluv said:


> Lovely H items!!! [emoji521][emoji92][emoji122]




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## BBdieBiene

megt10 said:


> Great purchases! I am sure that they brightened your day .




Thank you dear! [emoji4]


----------



## BBdieBiene

Rami00 said:


> The details on that scarf...PRICELESS!




Thank you Rami00![emoji4] The Hermes scarfs never cease to amaze with their detailed artwork! I feel proud to be the owner of this piece of art. [emoji7][emoji178]


----------



## BBdieBiene

megt10 said:


> I received some of my orders from the FW season. I am on a quest to find more scarves and shawls that go well with my turquoise Birkin. I couldn't get great pictures because Sammie had to inspect everything and I was on a time crunch.




Amazing purchases! Sammie is so cute!


----------



## dooneybaby

megt10 said:


> I received some of my orders from the FW season. I am on a quest to find more scarves and shawls that go well with my turquoise Birkin. I couldn't get great pictures because Sammie had to inspect everything and I was on a time crunch.


Megt10 - Your closet looks like lots of fun!


----------



## Keren16

Onthego said:


> Meg I got a Colvert Kelly about a month ago( so super happy, finally got a Kelly in such a fabulous color) and well 3 days ago got this one twilly f rom my SA. It is the bandana twilly in the teal  CW that looks fantastic with Colvert. I think it is like your bandana twill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067779




Meg10 & onthego your purchases are amazing.  Colvert is a beautiful color!  Very enabling


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> Meg I got a Colvert Kelly about a month ago( so super happy, finally got a Kelly in such a fabulous color) and well 3 days ago got this one twilly f rom my SA. It is the bandana twilly in the teal  CW that looks fantastic with Colvert. I think it is like your bandana twill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067779



Your bag is gorgeous!!  And I love the twilly with it.


----------



## newbiebag

A clic H bracelet.  Starting off pretty small. Tehehehe. I'm planning to get the Calvi card holder and Ulysses notebook as soon as my colors come in.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Onthego said:


> Meg I got a Colvert Kelly about a month ago( so super happy, finally got a Kelly in such a fabulous color) and well 3 days ago got this one twilly f rom my SA. It is the bandana twilly in the teal  CW that looks fantastic with Colvert. I think it is like your bandana twill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067779


Gorgeous K!


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> I love it. I did get the bandana because of the Covert Birkin. I have not seen the twilly before but will be sending my SA a text immediately. Your bag is gorgeous and the twilly looks awesome on it. Thanks so much for the recommendation.



You are welcome. I know it's not super colorful but sometimes I want more subtle look.





Keren16 said:


> Meg10 & onthego your purchases are amazing.  Colvert is a beautiful color!  Very enabling




Thank you, yes go out and get something in Colvert. If I wouldn't have gotten the Kelly I would have gotten an Evi.



klynneann said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!!  And I love the twilly with it.



Hey there girl,! Thank you. 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Gorgeous K!




Thank you. Yes I am in love again with an inanimate object


----------



## LadySummerRose

Got my blue atoll today at my local store! (Right) pm clic clac

I wore my blue transat n took them together to show the colour difference..


----------



## megt10

LadySummerRose said:


> Got my blue atoll today at my local store! (Right) pm clic clac
> 
> I wore my blue transat n took them together to show the colour difference..
> 
> View attachment 3068623



They are both beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## LadySummerRose

megt10 said:


> They are both beautiful. Love the colors.




Thank u dear!! I think it's perfect with our turquoise bags lol


----------



## broadway

21cm plume in Hermes orange,Swift leather.


----------



## leuleu

hhong001 said:


> I think this rose gold trend is getting to me
> 
> The sunnie and earrings are non H purchases. I thought they look good together.



I love your earrings.


----------



## MSO13

2 colors of Minuit Gavroches and my first Calvi in Etain


----------



## Pirula

MrsOwen3 said:


> 2 colors of Minuit Gavroches and my first Calvi in Etain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069035




Love it'. Love!  [emoji7]


----------



## Ladybaga

MrsOwen3 said:


> 2 colors of Minuit Gavroches and my first Calvi in Etain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069035




Mrs.O,
Oh how I LOVE your new gavroches!!! Your Calvi is PERFECT, too!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LadySummerRose said:


> Got my blue atoll today at my local store! (Right) pm clic clac
> 
> I wore my blue transat n took them together to show the colour difference..
> 
> View attachment 3068623


Great pieces


----------



## periogirl28

broadway said:


> 21cm plume in Hermes orange,Swift leather.



We need pictures, pretty please?


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> 2 colors of Minuit Gavroches and my first Calvi in Etain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069035




This is a beautiful picture
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

ninayoung said:


> View attachment 3067511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearn in Feu with golden hardware, chèvre Mysore leather. Got this at FSH this morning.



Wow, so pretty.  I want a Bearn ...


----------



## LaChocolat

Onthego said:


> Meg I got a Colvert Kelly about a month ago( so super happy, finally got a Kelly in such a fabulous color) and well 3 days ago got this one twilly f rom my SA. It is the bandana twilly in the teal  CW that looks fantastic with Colvert. I think it is like your bandana twill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067779



Looks so pretty together!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Another pair of ottomane shoes which I  j'adore


----------



## Onthego

MrsOwen3 said:


> 2 colors of Minuit Gavroches and my first Calvi in Etain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069035



I love these, I returned the larger one I got because didnt love the color but both of these CW are beautiful.


----------



## MSO13

Pirula said:


> Love it'. Love!  [emoji7]







Ladybaga said:


> Mrs.O,
> Oh how I LOVE your new gavroches!!! Your Calvi is PERFECT, too!!!







Keren16 said:


> This is a beautiful picture
> Thanks for sharing!!!




thank you! new obsession brewing with the gavroche, oh boy...


----------



## MSO13

Onthego said:


> I love these, I returned the larger one I got because didnt love the color but both of these CW are beautiful.



It's a great design, I bought one of the 70s to frame but didn't love the CWs last time to wear them. They are an addictive price at $175


----------



## Roku

After giving my older gold 35 to my niece as a graduation gift, it was time for me to get a new "Wendy" (I name them heh). I haven't carried her much, but here she is on the way to brunch


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Roku said:


> After giving my older gold 35 to my niece as a graduation gift, it was time for me to get a new "Wendy" (I name them heh). I haven't carried her much, but here she is on the way to brunch
> View attachment 3069956




Roku, your new Wendy is simply beautiful! Major congrats!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Roku said:


> After giving my older gold 35 to my niece as a graduation gift, it was time for me to get a new "Wendy" (I name them heh). I haven't carried her much, but here she is on the way to brunch
> View attachment 3069956




I love the "new" Wendy! It was very, very kind of you to give "old" Wendy to your niece. 
Ps I name my B's too!


----------



## Roku

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Roku, your new Wendy is simply beautiful! Major congrats!!!




Thank you, VigeeLeBrun! 




Freckles1 said:


> I love the "new" Wendy! It was very, very kind of you to give "old" Wendy to your niece.
> Ps I name my B's too!




Thanks Freckles1, it was between a brand new Chanel jumbo flap or my old Wendy - used, sure, but I figured she would still love the latter choice better and I was right! 
I love that you name your B's too!


----------



## megt10

MrsOwen3 said:


> 2 colors of Minuit Gavroches and my first Calvi in Etain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069035


Beautiful. I love this design. 


Roku said:


> After giving my older gold 35 to my niece as a graduation gift, it was time for me to get a new "Wendy" (I name them heh). I haven't carried her much, but here she is on the way to brunch
> View attachment 3069956



Just gorgeous. Congrats. Your niece must have been thrilled with her gift.


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> 2 colors of Minuit Gavroches and my first Calvi in Etain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069035




Both Minuit Gavroche cw's  beautiful!
Congratulations on your first Calvi.  They are great slg's.  Nice color also.  Use your purchases well!!


----------



## Keren16

Roku said:


> After giving my older gold 35 to my niece as a graduation gift, it was time for me to get a new "Wendy" (I name them heh). I haven't carried her much, but here she is on the way to brunch
> View attachment 3069956




What a wonderful graduation gift.  You are a great aunt!
Have a good time with your new "Wendy"
Hopefully many good lunches & more together


----------



## sparklelisab

WilliamLion said:


> I LOVE your scarf!!! It's so cool!!!



Oh this is my favorite scarf of the season!!  Can't wait to be your twin!  



megt10 said:


> I received some of my orders from the FW season. I am on a quest to find more scarves and shawls that go well with my turquoise Birkin. I couldn't get great pictures because Sammie had to inspect everything and I was on a time crunch.



*meg*, your B is delicious and your shawl is gorgy but the cat is killing me!  What a fabulous closet lady!!  Dang!



Onthego said:


> Meg I got a Colvert Kelly about a month ago( so super happy, finally got a Kelly in such a fabulous color) and well 3 days ago got this one twilly f rom my SA. It is the bandana twilly in the teal  CW that looks fantastic with Colvert. I think it is like your bandana twill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067779



I love the non-contrast look of this twilly.  Stunning on new blue girl. Congrats to you!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Roku said:


> After giving my older gold 35 to my niece as a graduation gift, it was time for me to get a new "Wendy" (I name them heh). I haven't carried her much, but here she is on the way to brunch
> View attachment 3069956



Sublime.  The best neutral, "if you have one Birkin, it has to be gold" bag on the H planet.  What a sweet, generous auntie you are!!


----------



## nadineluv

Roku said:


> After giving my older gold 35 to my niece as a graduation gift, it was time for me to get a new "Wendy" (I name them heh). I haven't carried her much, but here she is on the way to brunch
> View attachment 3069956




Gorg!! My HG!!


----------



## boo1689

Roku said:


> After giving my older gold 35 to my niece as a graduation gift, it was time for me to get a new "Wendy" (I name them heh). I haven't carried her much, but here she is on the way to brunch
> View attachment 3069956




Wendy is sooooo pretty~~ you are such a sweet aunt~ better not let my nieces see your post hahah~


----------



## Roku

megt10 said:


> Just gorgeous. Congrats. Your niece must have been thrilled with her gift.



Thanks meg10, she was. And I love mine!



Keren16 said:


> What a wonderful graduation gift.  You are a great aunt!
> Have a good time with your new "Wendy"
> Hopefully many good lunches & more together



Hopefully!  Thank you!



sparklelisab said:


> Sublime.  The best neutral, "if you have  one Birkin, it has to be gold" bag on the H planet.  What a sweet,  generous auntie you are!!



Indeed, gold is a true H classic, I agree. Thank you, I love her 



nadineluv said:


> Gorg!! My HG!!



Thanks! Well here's to hoping we will be B-twins soon! 



boo1689 said:


> Wendy is sooooo pretty~~ you are such a sweet  aunt~ better not let my nieces see your post hahah~



 thanks!


----------



## Roku

MrsOwen3 said:


> 2 colors of Minuit Gavroches and my first Calvi in Etain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069035



beautiful gavroches and the calvi is a perfect neutral! they look so practical, are you enjoying yours so far?


----------



## Roku

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday to pick up a belt and ended up coming home with 2 CDC belts. The first is Malachite and my Birkin is Colvert. The second is Anemone. I couldn't choose just 1.



wow, someone found the treasure at the end of the rainbow! Malachite is my favorite color of all. And the Colvert is an amazing color, great for fall (or year round)! Beautiful!


----------



## broadway

periogirl28 said:


> We need pictures, pretty please?



I have tried to add a picture on my iPad,but without success.


----------



## broadway

broadway said:


> I have tried to add a picture on my iPad,but without success.


Oops it's worked now.


----------



## periogirl28

broadway said:


> I have tried to add a picture on my iPad,but without success.




Oh that's is adorable and just perfect! Thank you!


----------



## broadway

periogirl28 said:


> Oh that's is adorable and just perfect! Thank you!


Thanks periogirl28 it is rather cute, I couldn't resist.


----------



## megt10

sparklelisab said:


> Oh this is my favorite scarf of the season!!  Can't wait to be your twin!
> 
> 
> 
> *meg*, your B is delicious and your shawl is gorgy but the cat is killing me!  What a fabulous closet lady!!  Dang!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the non-contrast look of this twilly.  Stunning on new blue girl. Congrats to you!!



Thank you. Sammie is very helpful when I am in my closet .


----------



## megt10

Roku said:


> wow, someone found the treasure at the end of the rainbow! Malachite is my favorite color of all. And the Colvert is an amazing color, great for fall (or year round)! Beautiful!



Thank you. I love the CDC belts. My favorite was the Colvert, but I couldn't leave the Anemone.


----------



## Rami00

Roku said:


> After giving my older gold 35 to my niece as a graduation gift, it was time for me to get a new "Wendy" (I name them heh). I haven't carried her much, but here she is on the way to brunch
> View attachment 3069956



Aww that's so sweet of you. Your niece must be over the moon.

Congrats on scoring Wendy!


----------



## LadySummerRose

My latest conquest! Fresh from store! Super happy!!!


----------



## LadySummerRose

The previous pic does not do any justice! Presenting my saddle again on my Lindy


----------



## ninayoung

LadySummerRose said:


> The previous pic does not do any justice! Presenting my saddle again on my Lindy
> 
> View attachment 3070702




Lovely Lindy and saddle!!


----------



## ThierryH

broadway said:


> I have tried to add a picture on my iPad,but without success.



broadway, what a beauty, and such a great color! Enjoy!


----------



## ThierryH

LadySummerRose said:


> The previous pic does not do any justice! Presenting my saddle again on my Lindy
> 
> View attachment 3070702



LadySummerRose, lovely saddle, so cute on your Lindy!


----------



## broadway

ThierryH said:


> broadway, what a beauty, and such a great color! Enjoy!


Thanks ThierryH. Hermes signature orange! It scares me but I had to have it. Lol


----------



## nattle

Just my first little purchase from Florence boutique. The SA is so amazing! She was very knowledgeable and patient. I kept telling her this was my first Hermes experience and everything was so wonderful! I'll definitely pay her another visit for a bigger purchase soon! 

Ps my table is not big enough for the 90x90 scarf hence the partial photo!


----------



## rainneday

nattle said:


> Just my first little purchase from Florence boutique. The SA is so amazing! She was very knowledgeable and patient. I kept telling her this was my first Hermes experience and everything was so wonderful! I'll definitely pay her another visit for a bigger purchase soon!
> 
> Ps my table is not big enough for the 90x90 scarf hence the partial photo!
> 
> View attachment 3070918
> View attachment 3070920
> View attachment 3070921



Excellent choices! Congrats!


----------



## trishaluvslv

MrsOwen3 said:


> 2 colors of Minuit Gavroches and my first Calvi in Etain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069035



I love these tied on a bag, or being very petite person I can't pull off centimeter carres so I tie these tightly around my neck instead of wearing a necklace and I love them..... and yes they are affordable and it makes it easy to become a collector


----------



## Waffle65

After searching for what seems like forever, I finally found a beige and black Herbag PM


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nattle said:


> Just my first little purchase from Florence boutique. The SA is so amazing! She was very knowledgeable and patient. I kept telling her this was my first Hermes experience and everything was so wonderful! I'll definitely pay her another visit for a bigger purchase soon!
> 
> Ps my table is not big enough for the 90x90 scarf hence the partial photo!
> 
> View attachment 3070918
> View attachment 3070920
> View attachment 3070921


 the first one


----------



## megt10

LadySummerRose said:


> My latest conquest! Fresh from store! Super happy!!!
> 
> View attachment 3070634





LadySummerRose said:


> The previous pic does not do any justice! Presenting my saddle again on my Lindy
> 
> View attachment 3070702


Beautiful. I am actively hunting the saddle.


nattle said:


> Just my first little purchase from Florence boutique. The SA is so amazing! She was very knowledgeable and patient. I kept telling her this was my first Hermes experience and everything was so wonderful! I'll definitely pay her another visit for a bigger purchase soon!
> 
> Ps my table is not big enough for the 90x90 scarf hence the partial photo
> View attachment 3070918
> View attachment 3070920
> View attachment 3070921


Love this scarf. Congrats.


Waffle65 said:


> After searching for what seems like forever, I finally found a beige and black Herbag PM



Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Love your choices!


----------



## CallieZ

My husband and I just started our Hermès collection with these lovelies: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Dipmai

CallieZ said:


> My husband and I just started our Hermès collection with these lovelies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071553
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



What a great start! Wanting a Tyger scarf for myself too. &#128047;


----------



## Dipmai

Love my simple black flats. And I bought the watch to get a kelly bag! [emoji38] H games....


----------



## CallieZ

Thank you  Love these flats!


----------



## Iffi

On Saturday I was with my husband in town . . .


----------



## HGT

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3071572
> 
> 
> Love my simple black flats. And I bought the watch to get a kelly bag! [emoji38] H games....




Love these flats!!! Can't wait to see the Kelly!


----------



## megt10

CallieZ said:


> My husband and I just started our Hermès collection with these lovelies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071553
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Lovely start! Everything is so pretty.


Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3071572
> 
> 
> Love my simple black flats. And I bought the watch to get a kelly bag! [emoji38] H games....



What is it about buying a watch that somehow gets you a bag? Were you at SCP?


----------



## megt10

Iffi said:


> On Saturday I was with my husband in town . . .



Lovely, congrats.


----------



## Dipmai

What is it about buying a watch that somehow gets you a bag? Were you at SCP?[/QUOTE]


Yes megt10. I just started shopping at H last year so I guess I had to "diversify my portfolio". It's like improving your resume in order to get a job or in this case a bag! Lol!


----------



## megt10

Dipmai said:


> What is it about buying a watch that somehow gets you a bag? Were you at SCP?




Yes megt10. I just started shopping at H last year so I guess I had to "diversify my portfolio". It's like improving your resume in order to get a job or in this case a bag! Lol![/QUOTE]

I know how the game is played just wonder what it is about the watch? Yours is beautiful. My SCP SA also tried to get me to buy a watch that would have guaranteed the B in the back (according to the manager) would have been mine. I spent even more on a RG and diamond CDC bracelet but since I didn't buy a watch the bag went to someone else.


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> Yes megt10. I just started shopping at H last year so I guess I had to "diversify my portfolio". It's like improving your resume in order to get a job or in this case a bag! Lol!



I know how the game is played just wonder what it is about the watch? Yours is beautiful. My SCP SA also tried to get me to buy a watch that would have guaranteed the B in the back (according to the manager) would have been mine. I spent even more on a RG and diamond CDC bracelet but since I didn't buy a watch the bag went to someone else.[/QUOTE]
My guess is that they have a quota ($ and/or #) on watches they need to sell for sales targets, promotion/bonuses, inventory selection etc.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I did a reveal of my new bag, B 30 epsom in RC PHW. I also went today to buy a scarf from their new collection. The 'un week-end  dans l'espace' and I just love it. I am not a scarf girl but this one looked so happy. Also got a tie for DH.  
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## megt10

Sarah_sarah said:


> I did a reveal of my new bag, B 30 epsom in RC PHW. I also went today to buy a scarf from their new collection. The 'un week-end  dans l'espace' and I just love it. I am not a scarf girl but this one looked so happy. Also got a tie for DH.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071796
> View attachment 3071797
> View attachment 3071798
> View attachment 3071799



Congrats on the bag. It is gorgeous. I love that scarf. It is very happy looking.


----------



## riquita

That is the most perfect Birkin! Sarah_sarah, I love that color and leather. You are a lucky girl!


----------



## SandySummer

Sarah_sarah said:


> I did a reveal of my new bag, B 30 epsom in RC PHW. I also went today to buy a scarf from their new collection. The 'un week-end  dans l'espace' and I just love it. I am not a scarf girl but this one looked so happy. Also got a tie for DH.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071796
> View attachment 3071797
> View attachment 3071798
> View attachment 3071799




Love the playful print of the scarf! Of course the B is nice to look at too


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dipmai said:


> What is it about buying a watch that somehow gets you a bag? Were you at SCP?




Yes megt10. I just started shopping at H last year so I guess I had to "diversify my portfolio". It's like improving your resume in order to get a job or in this case a bag! Lol![/QUOTE]

I suppose this just depends on the city where you shop. I purchased a birkin the first time I walked into Hermes. Over the years while I have a genuine appreciation for the brand ( it's about more than "scoring a birkin") I've never felt obligated to make purchases just to receive the opportunity to buy a particular bag. I do have a nice collection of kelly bags, birkins and wallets.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

megt10 said:


> Yes megt10. I just started shopping at H last year so I guess I had to "diversify my portfolio". It's like improving your resume in order to get a job or in this case a bag! Lol!



I know how the game is played just wonder what it is about the watch? Yours is beautiful. My SCP SA also tried to get me to buy a watch that would have guaranteed the B in the back (according to the manager) would have been mine. I spent even more on a RG and diamond CDC bracelet but since I didn't buy a watch the bag went to someone else.[/QUOTE]

You were told that you must buy a watch in order to have the opportunity to buy the birkin? Incredible!! 
That's extortion. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
So sorry to hear about that.  What country did this take place?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

megt10 said:


> Congrats on the bag. It is gorgeous. I love that scarf. It is very happy looking.




Thank you megt10 [emoji173]&#65039; RC is perfect. 



riquita said:


> That is the most perfect Birkin! Sarah_sarah, I love that color and leather. You are a lucky girl!




riquita, thank you so much. She is [emoji307] I am a lucky girl [emoji166]



SandySummer said:


> Love the playful print of the scarf! Of course the B is nice to look at too




SandySummer, it is definitely a playful happy print. [emoji171] thanks a lot.


----------



## Ccc1

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3071572
> 
> 
> Love my simple black flats. And I bought the watch to get a kelly bag! [emoji38] H games....


Let the H game starts 

I do love your shoes & watch. I hope you will score your Kelly soon!


----------



## scarf1

Sarah_sarah said:


> I did a reveal of my new bag, B 30 epsom in RC PHW. I also went today to buy a scarf from their new collection. The 'un week-end  dans l'espace' and I just love it. I am not a scarf girl but this one looked so happy. Also got a tie for DH.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071796
> View attachment 3071797
> View attachment 3071798
> View attachment 3071799


Love the new scarf! Do you see any other color ways ?


----------



## Rami00

One of my rules to buy shawls is .. It has to be love at first sight. 

I really wanted tyger tyger in Gary/white/black cw until this girl who knew how much I wanted it got one for herself UGH. Some people are so weird..  No more complaining. 

Here Is my bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre ...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

scarf1 said:


> Love the new scarf! Do you see any other color ways ?




scarf1, thank you. [emoji173]&#65039; They had just received them so the SA went downstairs and brought unopened packages. But I saw other colours as well in her hand. I did not take a look at the exact colours as I was in a rush. There is also the 'pégase pop' which is so cool and I think that also had a variation of colours. Will check on Saturday to make sure I am not mistaken


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> One of my rules to buy shawls is .. It has to be love at first sight.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted tyger tyger in Gary/white/black cw until this girl who knew how much I wanted it got one for herself UGH. Some people are so weird..  No more complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Here Is my bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre ...




That is a great rule. Great choice[emoji175]


----------



## scarf1

Rami00 said:


> One of my rules to buy shawls is .. It has to be love at first sight.
> 
> I really wanted tyger tyger in Gary/white/black cw until this girl who knew how much I wanted it got one for herself UGH. Some people are so weird..  No more complaining.
> 
> Here Is my bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre ...


beautiful neutral!


----------



## Rami00

Here are some details on it.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rami00 said:


> Here are some details on it.



I love the colors.  It is such a neutral tone.  Congrats !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Onthego said:


> Meg I got a Colvert Kelly about a month ago( so super happy, finally got a Kelly in such a fabulous color) and well 3 days ago got this one twilly f rom my SA. It is the bandana twilly in the teal  CW that looks fantastic with Colvert. I think it is like your bandana twill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067779



Gorgeous bag and twilly ! *Onthego*.  Congrats on scoring both items. Trust that your Summer is going well.


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> That is a great rule. Great choice[emoji175]





scarf1 said:


> beautiful neutral!





chkpfbeliever said:


> I love the colors.  It is such a neutral tone.  Congrats !!



Thank you


----------



## HerLuv

Rami00 said:


> Here are some details on it.



This is so beautiful Rami. It matches your gris t kelly perfectly. Cant wait to see your action pics!


----------



## Mandy K

Rami00 said:


> One of my rules to buy shawls is .. It has to be love at first sight.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted tyger tyger in Gary/white/black cw until this girl who knew how much I wanted it got one for herself UGH. Some people are so weird..  No more complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Here Is my bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre ...




Sorry you couldn't get your tyger tyger but your new shawl is just stunning!


----------



## Keren16

Onthego said:


> Meg I got a Colvert Kelly about a month ago( so super happy, finally got a Kelly in such a fabulous color) and well 3 days ago got this one twilly f rom my SA. It is the bandana twilly in the teal  CW that looks fantastic with Colvert. I think it is like your bandana twill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067779




This is beautiful[emoji307]


----------



## megt10

texasgirliegirl said:


> I know how the game is played just wonder what it is about the watch? Yours is beautiful. My SCP SA also tried to get me to buy a watch that would have guaranteed the B in the back (according to the manager) would have been mine. I spent even more on a RG and diamond CDC bracelet but since I didn't buy a watch the bag went to someone else.



You were told that you must buy a watch in order to have the opportunity to buy the birkin? Incredible!! 
That's extortion. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
So sorry to hear about that.  What country did this take place?[/QUOTE]
The USA at the SCP Hermes in SoCal. 


Rami00 said:


> One of my rules to buy shawls is .. It has to be love at first sight.
> 
> I really wanted tyger tyger in Gary/white/black cw until this girl who knew how much I wanted it got one for herself UGH. Some people are so weird..  No more complaining.
> 
> Here Is my bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre ...


It is beautiful. I think you should also get the Tyger who cares if someone else got exactly the same one.


Rami00 said:


> Here are some details on it.


I have never seen this cw before it is gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## EmileH

Rami00 said:


> One of my rules to buy shawls is .. It has to be love at first sight.
> 
> I really wanted tyger tyger in Gary/white/black cw until this girl who knew how much I wanted it got one for herself UGH. Some people are so weird..  No more complaining.
> 
> Here Is my bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre ...



This is beautiful but you should get the tyger. You really wanted it, Who cares if someone else bought it? You will wear it stylishly in your own special way.


----------



## EmileH

Rami00 said:


> One of my rules to buy shawls is .. It has to be love at first sight.
> 
> I really wanted tyger tyger in Gary/white/black cw until this girl who knew how much I wanted it got one for herself UGH. Some people are so weird..  No more complaining.
> 
> Here Is my bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre ...



But keep this one too. It's completely different and really beautiful.


----------



## Pirula

megt10 said:


> You were told that you must buy a watch in order to have the opportunity to buy the birkin? Incredible!!
> 
> That's extortion. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> So sorry to hear about that.  What country did this take place?



The USA at the SCP Hermes in SoCal. 



It is beautiful. I think you should also get the Tyger who cares if someone else got exactly the same one.



I have never seen this cw before it is gorgeous. Congrats.[/QUOTE]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is beautiful but you should get the tyger. You really wanted it, Who cares if someone else bought it? You will wear it stylishly in your own special way.




Your bouquets Sellier is beautiful, no doubt.

But I agree with Meg and Pocketbook pup. What does it matter that someone else has it?  If you love it and still want it, get it.


----------



## qwertyz

Rami00 said:


> Here are some details on it.


 
I love this!


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> One of my rules to buy shawls is .. It has to be love at first sight.
> 
> I really wanted tyger tyger in Gary/white/black cw until this girl who knew how much I wanted it got one for herself UGH. Some people are so weird..  No more complaining.
> 
> Here Is my bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre ...



Oh Rami. It's gorgoeus! 

Does that mean no more Tyger Tyger in that colourway?  I think you should still get it despite annoying girl, esp if she's not a close friend or family member.


----------



## LaChocolat

Waffle65 said:


> After searching for what seems like forever, I finally found a beige and black Herbag PM



Oh how pretty!  I want a black top Herbag as well. Congrats!


----------



## LaChocolat

Sarah_sarah said:


> I did a reveal of my new bag, B 30 epsom in RC PHW. I also went today to buy a scarf from their new collection. The 'un week-end  dans l'espace' and I just love it. I am not a scarf girl but this one looked so happy. Also got a tie for DH.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071796
> View attachment 3071797
> View attachment 3071798
> View attachment 3071799



Very pretty and nice tie too.


----------



## LaChocolat

nattle said:


> Just my first little purchase from Florence boutique. The SA is so amazing! She was very knowledgeable and patient. I kept telling her this was my first Hermes experience and everything was so wonderful! I'll definitely pay her another visit for a bigger purchase soon!
> 
> Ps my table is not big enough for the 90x90 scarf hence the partial photo!
> 
> View attachment 3070918
> View attachment 3070920
> View attachment 3070921



Wow so gorgeous!  Love those colours.


----------



## Rami00

Mandy K said:


> Sorry you couldn't get your tyger tyger but your new shawl is just stunning!





megt10 said:


> You were told that you must buy a watch in order to have the opportunity to buy the birkin? Incredible!!
> That's extortion. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> So sorry to hear about that.  What country did this take place?


The USA at the SCP Hermes in SoCal. 

It is beautiful. I think you should also get the Tyger who cares if someone else got exactly the same one.

I have never seen this cw before it is gorgeous. Congrats.[/QUOTE]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is beautiful but you should get the tyger. You really wanted it, Who cares if someone else bought it? You will wear it stylishly in your own special way.





Pirula said:


> The USA at the SCP Hermes in SoCal.
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautiful. I think you should also get the Tyger who cares if someone else got exactly the same one.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen this cw before it is gorgeous. Congrats.



Your bouquets Sellier is beautiful, no doubt.

But I agree with Meg and Pocketbook pup. What does it matter that someone else has it?  If you love it and still want it, get it.[/QUOTE]



qwertyz said:


> I love this!





LaChocolat said:


> Oh Rami. It's gorgoeus!
> 
> Does that mean no more Tyger Tyger in that colourway?  I think you should still get it despite annoying girl, esp if she's not a close friend or family member.



Thank you everyone xx 

It's one of the close friends who I told about the tyger tyger. Her boyfriend went to Paris and she asked him to get it for her. I thought "really?"


----------



## Mochiyii

Rami00 said:


> Aww that's so sweet of you. Your niece must be over the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on scoring Wendy!




What a nice Auntie!! I wish I had an aunt who will give me a Wendy.. Very sweet of you


----------



## Rami00

HerLuv said:


> This is so beautiful Rami. It matches your gris t kelly perfectly. Cant wait to see your action pics!



Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.


----------



## HerLuv

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.



:o faint... what is it called again? I will have to search for one.
Plus you have to teach me how to wear it like that... pretty please!


----------



## Lovehermes89

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.



Is this shawl? Omg!! Lovely top and it looks great on you.


----------



## Ccc1

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.


Wow Rami00 you look so chic. Love the way you wear your shawl..


----------



## Rami00

HerLuv said:


> :o faint... what is it called again? I will have to search for one.
> Plus you have to teach me how to wear it like that... pretty please!


It's bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre cw. Thank you for the compliment - I'd be happy to show you how I tied it  only one knot. 


Lovehermes89 said:


> Is this shawl? Omg!! Lovely top and it looks great on you.


Thank you xx. Yes it is. The reason I love shawls..so many ways to wear them. 


Ccc1 said:


> Wow Rami00 you look so chic. Love the way you wear your shawl..


Thank you xx


----------



## cr1stalangel

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.



Oh Rami, that is so gorgeous the way you wear it! Please help to show the back of it too so I know how to tie it.


----------



## hbr

Rami00 said:


> Here are some details on it.




Gorgeous!  And it goes perfectly with your GT Kelly [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji6][emoji322]


----------



## hbr

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.




This is stunning!!


----------



## Rami00

cr1stalangel said:


> Oh Rami, that is so gorgeous the way you wear it! Please help to show the back of it too so I know how to tie it.





HerLuv said:


> :o faint... what is it called again? I will have to search for one.
> Plus you have to teach me how to wear it like that... pretty please!



Here is the pic of the back. You could do one knot and the left over material tucked/ merged on both sides for clean look. I hope it makes sense.


----------



## Rami00

hbr said:


> Gorgeous!  And it goes perfectly with your GT Kelly [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4][emoji6][emoji322]





hbr said:


> This is stunning!!



Thank you xx


----------



## jp_536

Rami00 said:


> Here is the pic of the back. You could do one knot and the left over material tucked/ merged on both sides for clean look. I hope it makes sense.




So awesome!! But where's the knot? I thought I could figure it out... But you must explain. . Please! . 

Btw, who cares if she bought a Tyger Tyger, you'll rock it better! . I have a friend who's the same way.... Every time I tell her what watch, bracelet, bag, etc I want to get... She'll end up going out and getting it before I do. Oh well! What is it that they say, "imitation is the best form of flattery". She loves your taste.  What can you say??  Or just learn not to share with her what you want before you get it.


----------



## chica727

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.



Love how it looks as a halter. Is it 90?


----------



## Rami00

jp_536 said:


> So awesome!! But where's the knot? I thought I could figure it out... But you must explain. . Please! .
> 
> Btw, who cares if she bought a Tyger Tyger, you'll rock it better! . I have a friend who's the same way.... Every time I tell her what watch, bracelet, bag, etc I want to get... She'll end up going out and getting it before I do. Oh well! What is it that they say, "imitation is the best form of flattery". She loves your taste.  What can you say??  Or just learn not to share with her what you want before you get it.



Haha! I agree with you... I need to learn to keep my mouth shut 

I will put a step by step together ...  definitely do it over the weekend.


----------



## Rami00

chica727 said:


> Love how it looks as a halter. Is it 90?


Thank you! It's a shawl 140


----------



## speedyraven

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.




U look gorgeous Rami00! Such a beautiful way to wear the 140. It looks elegant with this design. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.




Amazing. I can never do this! And I so wish I could. Perfect outfit and Kelly. [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LaChocolat said:


> Very pretty and nice tie too.




Merci, [emoji173]&#65039;LaChocolat.


----------



## EmileH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.




You look stunning. I do hope you will get your tyger too. She will probably be embarrassed to wear hers. And I doubt she will wear it as well. I still love your kelly!


----------



## kewave

Rami00 said:


> Here is the pic of the back. You could do one knot and the left over material tucked/ merged on both sides for clean look. I hope it makes sense.


 
Seriously Stunnng! I want to reach out and touch your toned flawless back! 
I have more than a dozen shawls and they don't come up enough since I live in hot climate. Need to learn this and converts them to tops to get extra mileage! Looking forward to your step-by-step guide, thanks!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.


So stunning! Love that cw on you.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Rami00 said:


> Here is the pic of the back. You could do one knot and the left over material tucked/ merged on both sides for clean look. I hope it makes sense.



Dayum Gurl! That is one sexy back! 
Thank you for the pic. I definitely need some practice. Looking forward to your step by step instruction too.


----------



## megt10

pocketbook pup said:


> this is beautiful but you should get the tyger. You really wanted it, who cares if someone else bought it? You will wear it stylishly in your own special way.


+1


pocketbook pup said:


> but keep this one too. It's completely different and really beautiful.



+1:d


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.





Rami00 said:


> Here is the pic of the back. You could do one knot and the left over material tucked/ merged on both sides for clean look. I hope it makes sense.


OMG, this is fabulous.


jp_536 said:


> So awesome!! But where's the knot? I thought I could figure it out... But you must explain. . Please! .
> 
> *Btw, who cares if she bought a Tyger Tyger, you'll rock it better! *. I have a friend who's the same way.... Every time I tell her what watch, bracelet, bag, etc I want to get... She'll end up going out and getting it before I do. Oh well! What is it that they say, "imitation is the best form of flattery". She loves your taste.  What can you say??  Or just learn not to share with her what you want before you get it.


+1. JP and I almost always end up with the same thing in the same cw. Of course, we won't end up at the same place at the same time. Even still you should get what you want regardless of what someone else has.


cr1stalangel said:


> Dayum Gurl! That is one sexy back!
> Thank you for the pic. I definitely need some practice. Looking forward to your step by step instruction too.


+1


----------



## Ladybaga

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.



I have to say that I like this better than the neutral Tyger Tyger.  The way you tied it along with your Gris T, is so balanced and not "busy".   You will most likely get more use out of this GM than the Tyger anyway because the pattern has so many great corners and overall, a more detailed design.   Your choice is truly unique and will be fun to see the many ways you can tie/wear/highlight the various patterns within this shawl.


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> Here is the pic of the back. You could do one knot and the left over material tucked/ merged on both sides for clean look. I hope it makes sense.




Looks really nice Rami and a great neutral for you beautiful GT Kelly. I love how you tied the scarf!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Rami00 said:


> One of my rules to buy shawls is .. It has to be love at first sight.
> 
> I really wanted tyger tyger in Gary/white/black cw until this girl who knew how much I wanted it got one for herself UGH. Some people are so weird..  No more complaining.
> 
> Here Is my bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre ...



I knew someone who copied EVERYTHING I bought.  She'd have those things the very next day.  I started telling her I was going to buy something I had no intention of buying, and the next day she'd have it.  It was pretty funny.  :greengrin:


----------



## EmileH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I knew someone who copied EVERYTHING I bought.  She'd have those things the very next day.  I started telling her I was going to buy something I had no intention of buying, and the next day she'd have it.  It was pretty funny.  :greengrin:




That's a great story HermesNutty! Don't let people intimidate you in life.


----------



## jp_536

megt10 said:


> +1. JP and I almost always end up with the same thing in the same cw. Of course, we won't end up at the same place at the same time. Even still you should get what you want regardless of what someone else has.




We do!! And it's awesome!!  I love that we have such similar tastes! Sister from another mister! It's fun to enjoy these things together. It's the competitive aspect of "friends" that can be annoying. I also love that I can live vicariously through you and your jewelry (watches and bags too) purchases! Lol


----------



## Rami00

jp_536 said:


> We do!! And it's awesome!!  I love that we have such similar tastes! Sister from another mister! It's fun to enjoy these things together. It's the competitive aspect of "friends" that can be annoying. I also love that I can live vicariously through you and your jewelry (watches and bags too) purchases! Lol



Aww you guys are so cute  

I have no problems friends having same tastes...I have a friend like that and we call each other before going out to check in who is wearing what. LOL

Competition among friends kinda sucks...not my game. She got her bf to get it from Paris and invited me to see it in person lol. When I told her the cw few weeks ago.. she said "why would you buy a neutral" I think...I was just being over sensitive. I took my chill pill now


----------



## Rami00

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I knew someone who copied EVERYTHING I bought.  She'd have those things the very next day.  I started telling her I was going to buy something I had no intention of buying, and the next day she'd have it.  It was pretty funny.  :greengrin:



 love this!


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> Amazing. I can never do this! And I so wish I could. Perfect outfit and Kelly. [emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look stunning. I do hope you will get your tyger too. She will probably be embarrassed to wear hers. And I doubt she will wear it as well. I still love your kelly!





kewave said:


> Seriously Stunnng! I want to reach out and touch your toned flawless back!
> I have more than a dozen shawls and they don't come up enough since I live in hot climate. Need to learn this and converts them to tops to get extra mileage! Looking forward to your step-by-step guide, thanks!





Txoceangirl said:


> So stunning! Love that cw on you.





cr1stalangel said:


> Dayum Gurl! That is one sexy back!
> Thank you for the pic. I definitely need some practice. Looking forward to your step by step instruction too.





megt10 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> +1:d



You guys are soooooo sweet. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## sonaale

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.



Wow!  Gorgeous and so creative!


----------



## Rami00

Serva1 said:


> Looks really nice Rami and a great neutral for you beautiful GT Kelly. I love how you tied the scarf!


Thank you Serva. 


Ladybaga said:


> I have to say that I like this better than the neutral Tyger Tyger.  The way you tied it along with your Gris T, is so balanced and not "busy".   You will most likely get more use out of this GM than the Tyger anyway because the pattern has so many great corners and overall, a more detailed design.   Your choice is truly unique and will be fun to see the many ways you can tie/wear/highlight the various patterns within this shawl.


Thank you Ladybaga. Truly appreciate the feedback xx


----------



## lipeach21

rose japiur cdc ghw


----------



## trishaluvslv

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 3072899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose japiur cdc ghw



I just love this.....Gorgeous....I bought the rj with phw...it looked very "flat" and I returned her....now...hmmm..maybe I just need the ghw.....I the mean time I have my first ghw birkin...


----------



## leuleu

Dear Rami, she's a "friend" ?


----------



## rubysoma

Rami00 said:


> Thank you everyone xx
> 
> It's one of the close friends who I told about the tyger tyger. Her boyfriend went to Paris and she asked him to get it for her. I thought "really?"



  Sorry to hear about that. But they say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Anyways, you look amazing in that shawl. Hot!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 3072899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose japiur cdc ghw




So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love it with GHW.


----------



## Txoceangirl

I'd been on the hunt for this beauty (my HG fucshia CDC).  Finally found her!  So excited that I also posted to CDC thread, sorry if you're seeing this again. I just can't contain myself.


----------



## hbr

Txoceangirl said:


> I'd been on the hunt for this beauty (my HG fucshia CDC).  Finally found her!  So excited that I also posted to CDC thread, sorry if you're seeing this again. I just can't contain myself.




Stunning!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## atelierforward

Txoceangirl said:


> I'd been on the hunt for this beauty (my HG fucshia CDC).  Finally found her!  So excited that I also posted to CDC thread, sorry if you're seeing this again. I just can't contain myself.


Wow. Completely stunning. Congrats!!


----------



## atelierforward

So happy to introduce my latest purchase, a new Garden Party MM in vache country noir. I absolutely adore the simplicity of the design and the matte finish leather.


----------



## barbie444

So pretty &#128525;&#128525;


Txoceangirl said:


> I'd been on the hunt for this beauty (my HG fucshia CDC).  Finally found her!  So excited that I also posted to CDC thread, sorry if you're seeing this again. I just can't contain myself.


----------



## lipeach21

Thanks sarah_sarah and trishaluvslv, this is my first of many cdcs! I'm looking at my wardrobe to create outfits for my new purchase


----------



## Chubbymoo

Rami00 said:


> Here is the pic of the back. You could do one knot and the left over material tucked/ merged on both sides for clean look. I hope it makes sense.



I think I need a you tube tutorial on how you wore your shawl. It's amazing and you look stunning! As for the friend, maybe it's time to keep your distance. I'm a very loyal person and at the same time a grudge holder. If someone is flat out dishonest I wouldn't even bother to waste my time on them. Life is short! Spend it with the people you enjoy. That person will end up chasing every friend away, have a closet full of H and no one to go out with. So sad.


----------



## Txoceangirl

atelierforward said:


> Wow. Completely stunning. Congrats!!





hbr said:


> Stunning!!!  Enjoy!





barbie444 said:


> So pretty &#128525;&#128525;



Thanks so much!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

atelierforward said:


> So happy to introduce my latest purchase, a new Garden Party MM in vache country noir. I absolutely adore the simplicity of the design and the matte finish leather.


Beautiful color GP!


----------



## trishaluvslv

lipeach21 said:


> Thanks sarah_sarah and trishaluvslv, this is my first of many cdcs! I'm looking at my wardrobe to create outfits for my new purchase



Oh dear...how exciting....hope she is your first of many..and yes, we all dresses around our h hardware   it's a slippery slope


----------



## Mandy K

Yay! I just got "the call" from Hermes!!! My black Lindy 30 (which I have been trying to get for months) has arrived and I will receive it on Monday! I am beyond excited and will do a reveal when she arrives


----------



## ninayoung

Mandy K said:


> Yay! I just got "the call" from Hermes!!! My black Lindy 30 (which I have been trying to get for months) has arrived and I will receive it on Monday! I am beyond excited and will do a reveal when she arrives




Congrats, Mandy! I am under the impression that you've been looking for it for quite some time!! Feeling happy for you


----------



## Mandy K

ninayoung said:


> Congrats, Mandy! I am under the impression that you've been looking for it for quite some time!! Feeling happy for you




Thank you! Yes, I live in a city where there isn't a local H boutique so I am really grateful that H still organised the order for me given I don't have a regular SA or a regular store! It was really great customer service!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

atelierforward said:


> So happy to introduce my latest purchase, a new Garden Party MM in vache country noir. I absolutely adore the simplicity of the design and the matte finish leather.



I like Vache Country leather as well.  This is a great bag.  Enjoy.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Txoceangirl said:


> I'd been on the hunt for this beauty (my HG fucshia CDC).  Finally found her!  So excited that I also posted to CDC thread, sorry if you're seeing this again. I just can't contain myself.



Stunning CDC !! Congrats on scoring her.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rami00 said:


> Here is the pic of the back. You could do one knot and the left over material tucked/ merged on both sides for clean look. I hope it makes sense.



Rami - You're so fit !!! and love the way you tied it.  I like to do that in the Summer as well with a light cardi over it.


----------



## Chubbymoo

Mandy K said:


> Yay! I just got "the call" from Hermes!!! My black Lindy 30 (which I have been trying to get for months) has arrived and I will receive it on Monday! I am beyond excited and will do a reveal when she arrives



Congrats! Lindys are versatile. Can't wait to see pics !


----------



## Mandy K

Chubbymoo said:


> Congrats! Lindys are versatile. Can't wait to see pics !




Thank you


----------



## ThierryH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! It rained all day here today and since it was cooler ..  Here is how I wore it to go out.



Rami, Congrats, what a beautiful shawl and tres chic worn as a halter top in combination with your Kelly. Love your look!


----------



## ThierryH

Txoceangirl said:


> I'd been on the hunt for this beauty (my HG fucshia CDC).  Finally found her!  So excited that I also posted to CDC thread, sorry if you're seeing this again. I just can't contain myself.



Txoceangirl, Congrats! Your CDC is simply stunning. Enjoy!


----------



## megt10

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I knew someone who copied EVERYTHING I bought.  She'd have those things the very next day.  I started telling her I was going to buy something I had no intention of buying, and the next day she'd have it.  It was pretty funny.  :greengrin:


 That is too funny.


jp_536 said:


> We do!! And it's awesome!!  I love that we have such similar tastes! Sister from another mister! It's fun to enjoy these things together. It's the competitive aspect of "friends" that can be annoying. I also love that I can live vicariously through you and your jewelry (watches and bags too) purchases! Lol


I always know that I picked the right thing when I show JP what I bought and she has exactly the same thing in the same cw. 


lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 3072899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose japiur cdc ghw


I love this color. It is so pretty.


Txoceangirl said:


> I'd been on the hunt for this beauty (my HG fucshia CDC).  Finally found her!  So excited that I also posted to CDC thread, sorry if you're seeing this again. I just can't contain myself.



This is so gorgeous. It bears repeating. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

atelierforward said:


> So happy to introduce my latest purchase, a new Garden Party MM in vache country noir. I absolutely adore the simplicity of the design and the matte finish leather.


Congratulations, this bag is gorgeous.


Mandy K said:


> Yay! I just got "the call" from Hermes!!! My black Lindy 30 (which I have been trying to get for months) has arrived and I will receive it on Monday! I am beyond excited and will do a reveal when she arrives



I am so happy for you Mandy. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Mandy K

megt10 said:


> Congratulations, this bag is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy for you Mandy. I can't wait to see it.




Thank you!


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> Aww you guys are so cute
> 
> I have no problems friends having same tastes...I have a friend like that and we call each other before going out to check in who is wearing what. LOL
> 
> Competition among friends kinda sucks...not my game. She got her bf to get it from Paris and invited me to see it in person lol. When I told her the cw few weeks ago.. she said "why would you buy a neutral" I think...I was just being over sensitive. I took my chill pill now



Honestly, next time tell her you are getting like the busiest pattern H makes in a hot pink, orange and yellow.   This is why I have a significantly paired down friends list.  It's annoying but good on you for being so gracious and just moving on.  

On second thought I agree with ladybaga about the neutral contrast being better on this design.  You look great and she will always need to copy your style, which one must possess and cannot buy. 

We look forward to your tutorial!


----------



## kewave

Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
 -- BBB PHW


----------



## kewave

Darth Vader...


----------



## kewave

Pls indulge me, totally smitten with it's smooth mirror-like finish...


----------



## klynneann

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 3072899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose japiur cdc ghw



I just "discovered" this color - it's so pretty, congrats!  I particularly like it with the GHW.



Txoceangirl said:


> I'd been on the hunt for this beauty (my HG fucshia CDC).  Finally found her!  So excited that I also posted to CDC thread, sorry if you're seeing this again. I just can't contain myself.



Congrats!  Such a great feeling to finally find something you've been looking for.



atelierforward said:


> So happy to introduce my latest purchase, a new Garden Party MM in vache country noir. I absolutely adore the simplicity of the design and the matte finish leather.



I love the look of this leather - congrats!



kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW



What a beauty - so jeal, um, happy for you kewave!


----------



## megt10

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW



So gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## cr1stalangel

kewave said:


> Darth Vader...



Lol Love your Classic Darth Vader.


----------



## Onthego

LadySummerRose said:


> My latest conquest! Fresh from store! Super happy!!!
> 
> View attachment 3070634



I love the stars in your picture, and the charm.


----------



## Onthego

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous bag and twilly ! *Onthego*.  Congrats on scoring both items. Trust that your Summer is going well.



Thank you my friend. You might say my summer has been filled with blues, but mostly turquoise blue on the weekends. You dont understand I absolutely love that TPM....


----------



## Onthego

Txoceangirl said:


> I'd been on the hunt for this beauty (my HG fucshia CDC).  Finally found her!  So excited that I also posted to CDC thread, sorry if you're seeing this again. I just can't contain myself.



I love this color. You are going to have so much fun with pink.


----------



## Nahreen

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW



Congratulations Kewave to your new B.


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Here is the pic of the back. You could do one knot and the left over material tucked/ merged on both sides for clean look. I hope it makes sense.



Rami, beautiful transformation.  Love it!

My SA has shown me similar ways of wearing my CW as a top but I have not tried on yet.  It's such a great idea to wear our shawl all year round.


----------



## LaChocolat

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW



I'm not a B girl so I only want one. This is exactly the one I want -- so gorgeous and classic. Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

Txoceangirl said:


> I'd been on the hunt for this beauty (my HG fucshia CDC).  Finally found her!  So excited that I also posted to CDC thread, sorry if you're seeing this again. I just can't contain myself.



Beautiful color!  Congrats on finding her.



atelierforward said:


> So happy to introduce my latest purchase, a new Garden Party MM in vache country noir. I absolutely adore the simplicity of the design and the matte finish leather.



I love this color, if I get a GP will be exactly like yours.  Congrats on finding her.  



kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW



What a classic beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Chubbymoo said:


> I think I need a you tube tutorial on how you wore your shawl. It's amazing and you look stunning! As for the friend, maybe it's time to keep your distance. I'm a very loyal person and at the same time a grudge holder. If someone is flat out dishonest I wouldn't even bother to waste my time on them. Life is short! Spend it with the people you enjoy. That person will end up chasing every friend away, have a closet full of H and no one to go out with. So sad.


Thank you! I am totally like you and agree life is too short. I don't have time to play high school games anymore  you are really sweet xx


chkpfbeliever said:


> Rami - You're so fit !!! and love the way you tied it.  I like to do that in the Summer as well with a light cardi over it.


Aww you are too nice. Thank you. I was thinking about cardi and maybe a nicer blazer for more crisp look too. Shawls don't need to stay in closet ... Well for me summer is short here anyway lol


ThierryH said:


> Rami, Congrats, what a beautiful shawl and tres chic worn as a halter top in combination with your Kelly. Love your look!


Thank you xx


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> Honestly, next time tell her you are getting like the busiest pattern H makes in a hot pink, orange and yellow.   This is why I have a significantly paired down friends list.  It's annoying but good on you for being so gracious and just moving on.
> 
> On second thought I agree with ladybaga about the neutral contrast being better on this design.  You look great and she will always need to copy your style, which one must possess and cannot buy.
> 
> We look forward to your tutorial!



I am soooo doing that next time lol thank you! 

xx


----------



## sonaale

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW



Congratulations!  Its beautiful! If you don't mind, did you have difficulty getting offered this bag? When I asked my local SA about getting a black B, he replied, "nearly impossible". I suppose that's because I'm not a big spender and hardly have any purchase history.


----------



## billysmom

Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.  

New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!



/CENTER]

The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:


/CENTER]​


----------



## Mandy K

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> 
> -- BBB PHW




Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## atelierforward

LOUKPEACH said:


> Beautiful color GP!


Thank you! I really debated between black and blue atoll, but the matte finish and year-round wear options really won me over.


----------



## atelierforward

megt10 said:


> Congratulations, this bag is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> I am so happy for you Mandy. I can't wait to see it.


Thank you so much.  Still working my way up to a Birkin. Absolutely love the blue one in your profile photo. Stunning!


----------



## billysmom

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW


Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## blueberryjam

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW




Oh my word!!!  
Congratulations *kewave*!!!!!!
If you would be so kind - did you purchase this from the boutique? Was it a PO/SO or a result of relentless pestering of your SA?


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Rami, beautiful transformation.  Love it!
> 
> My SA has shown me similar ways of wearing my CW as a top but I have not tried on yet.  It's such a great idea to wear our shawl all year round.



Thank you Tonkamama. Please post pics when you try it on as a top


----------



## Rami00

billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:
> 
> 
> /CENTER]​




Holly! I could see the chameleon in these pics. It's absolutely gorgeous and your tyger tyger goes perfectly  with it. Congrats!​


----------



## atelierforward

billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:
> 
> 
> /CENTER]​



Can't believe it's from 1997. Looks so amazing. Great find! Congratulations​


----------



## MYH

I got back in the H train and found a couple of goodies recently. 

Behapi blue Izmir/prune behapi
Point d'orgue moussie (twinsies with Chpfkbeliever now) I just couldn't find cw13 and this was another fav of mine
Two horn necklaces. Love em!

And thanks everyone for sharing your loot too! I saw a beautiful black B and a gorgeous bouquets smellier that matches a Gris T worn in the sexiest way. Thanks Rani for sharing! It's so fun to see what we all buy and how we wear it


----------



## Mandy K

MYH said:


> I got back in the H train and found a couple of goodies recently.
> 
> Behapi blue Izmir/prune behapi
> Point d'orgue moussie (twinsies with Chpfkbeliever now) I just couldn't find cw13 and this was another fav of mine
> Two horn necklaces. Love em!
> 
> And thanks everyone for sharing your loot too! I saw a beautiful black B and a gorgeous bouquets smellier that matches a Gris T worn in the sexiest way. Thanks Rani for sharing! It's so fun to see what we all buy and how we wear it
> 
> View attachment 3074282




Gorgeous!


----------



## Roku

billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> 
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]​





BSB is stunning congrats!!!​


----------



## Roku

Well I have no photo yet since its en route but I just got my very first calvi in anemone chevre from H.com! I am a WOC gal but this will work for smaller bags and my new Chanel fanny pack... I am excited so I had to share, albeit sans visual...


----------



## billysmom

MYH said:


> I got back in the H train and found a couple of goodies recently.
> 
> Behapi blue Izmir/prune behapi
> Point d'orgue moussie (twinsies with Chpfkbeliever now) I just couldn't find cw13 and this was another fav of mine
> Two horn necklaces. Love em!
> 
> And thanks everyone for sharing your loot too! I saw a beautiful black B and a gorgeous bouquets smellier that matches a Gris T worn in the sexiest way. Thanks Rani for sharing! It's so fun to see what we all buy and how we wear it
> 
> View attachment 3074282


Welcome aboard again!  Lovely purchases - I especially like the horn necklaces


----------



## billysmom

Roku said:


> Well I have no photo yet since its en route but I just got my very first calvi in anemone chevre from H.com! I am a WOC gal but this will work for smaller bags and my new Chanel fanny pack... I am excited so I had to share, albeit sans visual...


Ooooh - congrats!  Please post pics when you can!!!


----------



## HGT

My FIRST CDC (Barenia) & Tyger Tyger to go with it!


----------



## Chubbymoo

sonaale said:


> Congratulations!  Its beautiful! If you don't mind, did you have difficulty getting offered this bag? When I asked my local SA about getting a black B, he replied, "nearly impossible". I suppose that's because I'm not a big spender and hardly have any purchase history.



I sold my kidneys and bought the store to finally get a black b 35 in Ghw. It took me 1.5 yrs. if you can settle for what's there that day it's easier.


----------



## sonaale

Chubbymoo said:


> I sold my kidneys and bought the store to finally get a black b 35 in Ghw. It took me 1.5 yrs. if you can settle for what's there that day it's easier.



Lol. Thanks for sharing.  Ideally I'd like my next B to be black (or a shade of pink).  I know it's a longshot....Fingers crossed!  Congrats again


----------



## HGT

Chubbymoo said:


> I sold my kidneys and bought the store to finally get a black b 35 in Ghw. It took me 1.5 yrs. if you can settle for what's there that day it's easier.




LOL!!! Thanks for the honesty, rather than makes it sound like a mystery!  

Bottom line, building relationship with your SA (keep buying) is still the key to score the bag of your dreams.  There are some lucky incidents out there, but once in a blue moon probably!


----------



## Freckles1

MYH said:


> I got back in the H train and found a couple of goodies recently.
> 
> Behapi blue Izmir/prune behapi
> Point d'orgue moussie (twinsies with Chpfkbeliever now) I just couldn't find cw13 and this was another fav of mine
> Two horn necklaces. Love em!
> 
> And thanks everyone for sharing your loot too! I saw a beautiful black B and a gorgeous bouquets smellier that matches a Gris T worn in the sexiest way. Thanks Rani for sharing! It's so fun to see what we all buy and how we wear it
> 
> View attachment 3074282




MHY your mousse is hot and I mean sexy hot!! Gorgeous goodies lady!!


----------



## ninayoung

Chubbymoo said:


> I sold my kidneys and bought the store to finally get a black b 35 in Ghw. It took me 1.5 yrs. if you can settle for what's there that day it's easier.



I laughed out loud when reading this. You are so funny! Congrats on getting your dream bag!


----------



## Keren16

Rami00 said:


> Aww you guys are so cute
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problems friends having same tastes...I have a friend like that and we call each other before going out to check in who is wearing what. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Competition among friends kinda sucks...not my game. She got her bf to get it from Paris and invited me to see it in person lol. When I told her the cw few weeks ago.. she said "why would you buy a neutral" I think...I was just being over sensitive. I took my chill pill now




You should be flattered!  I wouldn't be ... 
ANGRY!
However, there are more important things in life 
Enjoy what you have & tooooo bad
You are a leader[emoji41]


----------



## Chubbymoo

kewave said:


> Darth Vader...



I love your darth vader! 



HGT said:


> LOL!!! Thanks for the honesty, rather than makes it sound like a mystery!
> 
> Bottom line, building relationship with your SA (keep buying) is still the key to score the bag of your dreams.  There are some lucky incidents out there, but once in a blue moon probably!




Yea pop your head in once In awhile and have a chat with them. They are all human. Tons of clients go in and out and it's hard for them to remember. 



ninayoung said:


> I laughed out loud when reading this. You are so funny! Congrats on getting your dream bag!




Thank you! It sure felt like that though lol


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> I got back in the H train and found a couple of goodies recently.
> 
> Behapi blue Izmir/prune behapi
> Point d'orgue moussie (twinsies with Chpfkbeliever now) I just couldn't find cw13 and this was another fav of mine
> Two horn necklaces. Love em!
> 
> And thanks everyone for sharing your loot too! I saw a beautiful black B and a gorgeous bouquets smellier that matches a Gris T worn in the sexiest way. Thanks Rani for sharing! It's so fun to see what we all buy and how we wear it
> 
> View attachment 3074282



Beautiful choices MYH!  Please - I need to see the prune side of your behapi!!!


----------



## klynneann

billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:
> 
> 
> /CENTER]​




Love love love!​


----------



## Rami00

Keren16 said:


> You should be flattered!  I wouldn't be ...
> ANGRY!
> However, there are more important things in life
> Enjoy what you have & tooooo bad
> You are a leader[emoji41]



Thank you Karen! Love every single word you wrote here


----------



## jp_536

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> 
> -- BBB PHW







kewave said:


> Darth Vader...







kewave said:


> Pls indulge me, totally smitten with it's smooth mirror-like finish...




Gasp!!! Such gorgeousness!!! I think when I add a black B to the few bags I have, it will definitely have to the box!!!! That's the only way to go with black!


----------



## jp_536

billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> 
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]​





So pretty!! And I love the chameleon factor!! Great pairing with Tyger Tyger! Twins on that ​


----------



## kewave

Oops sorry, didn't know my photo didn't rotate properly...
Thank you all for your kind words. 



blueberryjam said:


> Oh my word!!!
> Congratulations *kewave*!!!!!!
> If you would be so kind - did you purchase this from the boutique? Was it a PO/SO or a result of relentless pestering of your SA?


 


sonaale said:


> Congratulations! Its beautiful! If you don't mind, did you have difficulty getting offered this bag? When I asked my local SA about getting a black B, he replied, "nearly impossible". I suppose that's because I'm not a big spender and hardly have any purchase history.


 
I was able to get a Black Togo B30 as walk-in in Paris 2 summers ago with no prior purchase history, a couple of my friends were also able to get Black B35 as walk-in in Europe and PO in Asia recently. Like all H items, its being at the right place; at the right time and with the right SA! We were fortunate, no perstering nor selling of kidneys to buy up the store required in our case.
In fact, when I asked for either a Lindy 30 or B30, the SA offered me the black B30 and told me it was impossible for him to find me a Lindy which I subsequently purchased on H.com! Go figure!
This time I went with a reseller as I found my Black B30 looked a tad too small with the dark color and I wanted a roomier black workhorse. Also, the brand new Black and Indigo togo I bought in recent years feel thinner and slouchier, esp in size 35. Decided to go with Box leather for a structured look, as we all know how rare this leather is brand new in store & I'm definitely not a VIP to be offered such unicorn. So I went pre-owned with the most reliable reseller, our very own Docride! Got a good deal for this bag which is 16 years old and looks immaculate, better than my brand new bags. Couldn' be happier!


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> Beautiful choices MYH!  Please - I need to see the prune side of your behapi!!! ]
> 
> sorry for the poor lighting. I will try again tmrw in daylight. I think prune looks like raisin. A deep chocolate brown with a hint of purple. It's an ok color to me. I really bought it for the blue Izmir side.


----------



## megt10

atelierforward said:


> Thank you so much.  Still working my way up to a Birkin. Absolutely love the blue one in your profile photo. Stunning!



Aww, thank you I love her. I have several non-Birkin H bags that I use a lot more often.


----------



## Txoceangirl

billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:
> 
> 
> /CENTER]​



She's a beauty!​


----------



## Txoceangirl

MYH said:


> I got back in the H train and found a couple of goodies recently.
> 
> Behapi blue Izmir/prune behapi
> Point d'orgue moussie (twinsies with Chpfkbeliever now) I just couldn't find cw13 and this was another fav of mine
> Two horn necklaces. Love em!
> 
> And thanks everyone for sharing your loot too! I saw a beautiful black B and a gorgeous bouquets smellier that matches a Gris T worn in the sexiest way. Thanks Rani for sharing! It's so fun to see what we all buy and how we wear it
> 
> View attachment 3074282


Great pieces!


----------



## Txoceangirl

MYH said:


> klynneann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful choices MYH!  Please - I need to see the prune side of your behapi!!! ]
> 
> sorry for the poor lighting. I will try again tmrw in daylight. I think prune looks like raisin. A deep chocolate brown with a hint of purple. It's an ok color to me. I really bought it for the blue Izmir side.
> 
> View attachment 3074629
> 
> View attachment 3074631
> 
> 
> 
> this combo!
Click to expand...


----------



## speedyraven

After this DH has to chain me in a remote island away from H...

Picked up my holygrail CDC (from AFF. We are suffering here down under with the exchange rate & no price decrease  It ended up being equivalent to a croc CDC after paying import tax!). & then picked up something more special from the store.




I'm used to darker pinks so it took me a while to like her.. Until I paired her with a farandole & then a twilly


----------



## Mandy K

speedyraven said:


> After this DH has to chain me in a remote island away from H...
> 
> Picked up my holygrail CDC (from AFF. We are suffering here down under with the exchange rate & no price decrease  It ended up being equivalent to a croc CDC after paying import tax!). & then picked up something more special from the store.
> 
> View attachment 3074803
> 
> 
> I'm used to darker pinks so it took me a while to like her.. Until I paired her with a farandole & then a twilly
> 
> View attachment 3074825




Gorgeous!


----------



## lynne_ross

speedyraven said:


> After this DH has to chain me in a remote island away from H...
> 
> Picked up my holygrail CDC (from AFF. We are suffering here down under with the exchange rate & no price decrease  It ended up being equivalent to a croc CDC after paying import tax!). & then picked up something more special from the store.
> 
> View attachment 3074803
> 
> 
> I'm used to darker pinks so it took me a while to like her.. Until I paired her with a farandole & then a twilly
> 
> View attachment 3074825



Both new items are lovely!  that pink!!


----------



## Ladybaga

speedyraven said:


> After this DH has to chain me in a remote island away from H...
> 
> Picked up my holygrail CDC (from AFF. We are suffering here down under with the exchange rate & no price decrease  It ended up being equivalent to a croc CDC after paying import tax!). & then picked up something more special from the store.
> 
> View attachment 3074803
> 
> 
> I'm used to darker pinks so it took me a while to like her.. Until I paired her with a farandole & then a twilly
> 
> View attachment 3074825



BEAUTIFUL purchases! Thanks for sharing!!! (LOVE the pairing of the farandole and twilly, too!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> One of my rules to buy shawls is .. It has to be love at first sight.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted tyger tyger in Gary/white/black cw until this girl who knew how much I wanted it got one for herself UGH. Some people are so weird..  No more complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> Here Is my bouquet sellier in blanc/beige/poudre ...




Oh Rami!!! U r not getting the Tyger Tyger in black and white?? I know how much u were looking forward to it! Don't let this girl put u off it!!! Knowing ur amazing style U will rock it better than her anyway and she will have to stop wearing hers to avoid the comparison with ur beautiful style!! I tried the black and white tyger tyger in 90 cms yesterday and  it looked so gorgeous!!! The CSGM version will be breathtaking when it comes!!  Seriously get it if u still want it. I am tempted too [emoji6].. But got to curb my 'wants' [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Txoceangirl

speedyraven said:


> After this DH has to chain me in a remote island away from H...
> 
> Picked up my holygrail CDC (from AFF. We are suffering here down under with the exchange rate & no price decrease  It ended up being equivalent to a croc CDC after paying import tax!). & then picked up something more special from the store.
> 
> View attachment 3074803
> 
> 
> I'm used to darker pinks so it took me a while to like her.. Until I paired her with a farandole & then a twilly
> 
> View attachment 3074825


:worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## eternallove4bag

speedyraven said:


> After this DH has to chain me in a remote island away from H...
> 
> Picked up my holygrail CDC (from AFF. We are suffering here down under with the exchange rate & no price decrease  It ended up being equivalent to a croc CDC after paying import tax!). & then picked up something more special from the store.
> 
> View attachment 3074803
> 
> 
> I'm used to darker pinks so it took me a while to like her.. Until I paired her with a farandole & then a twilly
> 
> View attachment 3074825




Omg!!! This one is gorgeous!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> klynneann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful choices MYH!  Please - I need to see the prune side of your behapi!!! ]
> 
> sorry for the poor lighting. I will try again tmrw in daylight. I think prune looks like raisin. A deep chocolate brown with a hint of purple. It's an ok color to me. I really bought it for the blue Izmir side.
> 
> View attachment 3074629
> 
> View attachment 3074631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pairing!!
Click to expand...


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> My FIRST CDC (Barenia) & Tyger Tyger to go with it!




Both look stunning!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> 
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]​





What a brilliant blue!!! Congrats on getting her!!​


----------



## speedyraven

Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous!







lynne_ross said:


> Both new items are lovely!  that pink!!







Ladybaga said:


> BEAUTIFUL purchases! Thanks for sharing!!! (LOVE the pairing of the farandole and twilly, too!)







Txoceangirl said:


> :worthy::worthy::worthy:







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! This one is gorgeous!!!




Thank you [emoji4] next mission is a pink B or C haha. I can only dream..


----------



## eternallove4bag

Got this one yesterday and had to wear this!! Flamingo party in VIF/Blanc/Bleu
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 paired with my white Clic H...these CSGM and clic H's r sooooo addictive!!!


----------



## HGT

eternallove4bag said:


> Got this one yesterday and had to wear this!! Flamingo party in VIF/Blanc/Bleu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paired with my white Clic H...these CSGM and clic H's r sooooo addictive!!!




Looking great!


----------



## klynneann

sorry for the poor lighting. I will try again tmrw in daylight. I think prune looks like raisin. A deep chocolate brown with a hint of purple. It's an ok color to me. I really bought it for the blue Izmir side. 

View attachment 3074629

View attachment 3074631

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Thank you!!   I love it - both sides!  Hm, to me prune has more brown in it and raisin has a little bit more purple.  I love both colors though.  And I LOVE how the prune side looks with your marron glace clic clac!!  Seriously, we have very similar taste lol.


----------



## LovEmAll

billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> 
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]​





Congrats!  What a beautiful blue!  All these gorgeous blues are so tempting [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]​


----------



## rubysoma

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW



Wow!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Got this one yesterday and had to wear this!! Flamingo party in VIF/Blanc/Bleu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paired with my white Clic H...these CSGM and clic H's r sooooo addictive!!!



Omg!! Absolutely stunning. Love everything in this pic


----------



## Rami00

speedyraven said:


> After this DH has to chain me in a remote island away from H...
> 
> Picked up my holygrail CDC (from AFF. We are suffering here down under with the exchange rate & no price decrease  It ended up being equivalent to a croc CDC after paying import tax!). & then picked up something more special from the store.
> 
> View attachment 3074803
> 
> 
> I'm used to darker pinks so it took me a while to like her.. Until I paired her with a farandole & then a twilly
> 
> View attachment 3074825



You are hilarious! This pink is so pretty.. Is it epsom? You have to show us mod pics. Please!
Congrats!


----------



## megt10

MYH said:


> I got back in the H train and found a couple of goodies recently.
> 
> Behapi blue Izmir/prune behapi
> Point d'orgue moussie (twinsies with Chpfkbeliever now) I just couldn't find cw13 and this was another fav of mine
> Two horn necklaces. Love em!
> 
> And thanks everyone for sharing your loot too! I saw a beautiful black B and a gorgeous bouquets smellier that matches a Gris T worn in the sexiest way. Thanks Rani for sharing! It's so fun to see what we all buy and how we wear it
> 
> View attachment 3074282


Love your purchases. The moussie is a great cw. Love it.


HGT said:


> My FIRST CDC (Barenia) & Tyger Tyger to go with it!





Chubbymoo said:


> I sold my kidneys and bought the store to finally get a black b 35 in Ghw. It took me 1.5 yrs. if you can settle for what's there that day it's easier.


 


HGT said:


> LOL!!! Thanks for the honesty, rather than makes it sound like a mystery!
> 
> *Bottom line, building relationship with your SA (keep buying) is still the key to score the bag of your dreams.*  There are some lucky incidents out there, but once in a blue moon probably!


It's true and find an SA that you really click with and like. It took me several years before I found an SA that I really love.


----------



## megt10

kewave said:


> Oops sorry, didn't know my photo didn't rotate properly...
> Thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get a Black Togo B30 as walk-in in Paris 2 summers ago with no prior purchase history, a couple of my friends were also able to get Black B35 as walk-in in Europe and PO in Asia recently. Like all H items, its being at the right place; at the right time and with the right SA! We were fortunate, no perstering nor selling of kidneys to buy up the store required in our case.
> In fact, when I asked for either a Lindy 30 or B30, the SA offered me the black B30 and told me it was impossible for him to find me a Lindy which I subsequently purchased on H.com! Go figure!
> This time I went with a reseller as I found my Black B30 looked a tad too small with the dark color and I wanted a roomier black workhorse. Also, the brand new Black and Indigo togo I bought in recent years feel thinner and slouchier, esp in size 35. Decided to go with Box leather for a structured look, as we all know how rare this leather is brand new in store & I'm definitely not a VIP to be offered such unicorn. So I went pre-owned with the most reliable reseller, our very own Docride! Got a good deal for this bag which is 16 years old and looks immaculate, better than my brand new bags. Couldn' be happier!


Congrats on the bag. Love Doc!


MYH said:


> klynneann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful choices MYH!  Please - I need to see the prune side of your behapi!!! ]
> 
> sorry for the poor lighting. I will try again tmrw in daylight. I think prune looks like raisin. A deep chocolate brown with a hint of purple. It's an ok color to me. I really bought it for the blue Izmir side.
> 
> View attachment 3074629
> 
> View attachment 3074631
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> speedyraven said:
> 
> 
> 
> After this DH has to chain me in a remote island away from H...
> 
> Picked up my holygrail CDC (from AFF. We are suffering here down under with the exchange rate & no price decrease  It ended up being equivalent to a croc CDC after paying import tax!). & then picked up something more special from the store.
> 
> View attachment 3074803
> 
> 
> I'm used to darker pinks so it took me a while to like her.. Until I paired her with a farandole & then a twilly
> 
> View attachment 3074825
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow I love everything. Congratulations.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Got this one yesterday and had to wear this!! Flamingo party in VIF/Blanc/Bleu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paired with my white Clic H...these CSGM and clic H's r sooooo addictive!!!



Love the cw of this one it is so perfect! Congrats.


----------



## Hed Kandi

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW



Congrats!!! Great find - BBB 35!


----------



## Hed Kandi

kewave said:


> Oops sorry, didn't know my photo didn't rotate properly...
> Thank you all for your kind words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to get a Black Togo B30 as walk-in in Paris 2 summers ago with no prior purchase history, a couple of my friends were also able to get Black B35 as walk-in in Europe and PO in Asia recently. Like all H items, its being at the right place; at the right time and with the right SA! We were fortunate, no perstering nor selling of kidneys to buy up the store required in our case.
> In fact, when I asked for either a Lindy 30 or B30, the SA offered me the black B30 and told me it was impossible for him to find me a Lindy which I subsequently purchased on H.com! Go figure!
> This time I went with a reseller as I found my Black B30 looked a tad too small with the dark color and I wanted a roomier black workhorse. Also, the brand new Black and Indigo togo I bought in recent years feel thinner and slouchier, esp in size 35. Decided to go with Box leather for a structured look, as we all know how rare this leather is brand new in store & I'm definitely not a VIP to be offered such unicorn. So I went pre-owned with the most reliable reseller, our very own Docride! Got a good deal for this bag which is 16 years old and looks immaculate, better than my brand new bags. Couldn' be happier!



Vintage pieces' quality is much better - IMHO. I was comparing my BBB in 2010 with my older BBB35 with Gold, a early 90's production, and the Box leather of the older one is much better, thickness, hand (no difference in weight) than the one I bought in 2010.


----------



## mashedpotato

eternallove4bag said:


> Got this one yesterday and had to wear this!! Flamingo party in VIF/Blanc/Bleu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paired with my white Clic H...these CSGM and clic H's r sooooo addictive!!!


That is so fabulous and chic. Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Love the cw of this one it is so perfect! Congrats.




Thank u so much megt10!! I am loving the vibrant colors and print on this [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

mashedpotato said:


> That is so fabulous and chic. Congrats!




Thank u mashedpotato for ur kind words [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Omg!! Absolutely stunning. Love everything in this pic




Thank u Rami!!! Am so eagerly waiting for ur step by step instruction on how to tie the scarf as a top!!! U did an amazing job!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

HGT said:


> Looking great!




Thank u HGT [emoji4][emoji4]... These shawls r so mesmerizing!!! Can't stop looking at them!!


----------



## QKay

(Couldn't post this on the Fall 2014 scarves thread, so here it is.)  I was unable to decide on a colorway on this one for the longest time, then it got simple when there was only 1 left on the website.


----------



## blueberryjam

kewave said:


> I was able to get a Black Togo B30 as walk-in in Paris 2 summers ago with no prior purchase history, a couple of my friends were also able to get Black B35 as walk-in in Europe and PO in Asia recently. Like all H items, its being at the right place; at the right time and with the right SA! We were fortunate, no perstering nor selling of kidneys to buy up the store required in our case.
> In fact, when I asked for either a Lindy 30 or B30, the SA offered me the black B30 and told me it was impossible for him to find me a Lindy which I subsequently purchased on H.com! Go figure!
> This time I went with a reseller as I found my Black B30 looked a tad too small with the dark color and I wanted a roomier black workhorse. Also, the brand new Black and Indigo togo I bought in recent years feel thinner and slouchier, esp in size 35. Decided to go with Box leather for a structured look, as we all know how rare this leather is brand new in store & I'm definitely not a VIP to be offered such unicorn. So I went pre-owned with the most reliable reseller, our very own Docride! Got a good deal for this bag which is 16 years old and looks immaculate, better than my brand new bags. Couldn' be happier!



Thanks so much for your input *kewave*! Your black box birkin does look immaculate despite her age! What an amazing find. 
 I don't know why I'm lemming for black nowadays.


----------



## HGT

QKay said:


> (Couldn't post this on the Fall 2014 scarves thread, so here it is.)  I was unable to decide on a colorway on this one for the longest time, then it got simple when there was only 1 left on the website.




Love this CW!


----------



## kewave

blueberryjam said:


> Thanks so much for your input *kewave*! Your black box birkin does look immaculate despite her age! What an amazing find.
> I don't know why I'm lemming for black nowadays.



After getting inspiration from some of the images I saw here...I couldn't get the sleek black B35 out of my head...Hope the black B finds you soon


----------



## kewave

The exact specs of BBB PHW from a fellow TPF nailed it for me, hope she doesn't mind me re-posting.


----------



## blueberryjam

kewave said:


> After getting inspiration from some of the images I saw here...I couldn't get the sleek black B35 out of my head...Hope the black B finds you soon






kewave said:


> The exact specs of BBB PHW from a fellow TPF nailed it for me, hope she doesn't mind me re-posting.



Thanks for the pictures! Gah, now they are stuck in my head! 
I really should reconsider the 35cm size.





billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:
> 
> 
> /CENTER]​




Congratulations on your fjord birkin *billysmom*. The colour is amazing!




Rami00 said:


> Aww you guys are so cute
> 
> I have no problems friends having same tastes...I have a friend like that and we call each other before going out to check in who is wearing what. LOL
> 
> Competition among friends kinda sucks...not my game. She got her bf to get it from Paris and invited me to see it in person lol. When I told her the cw few weeks ago.. she said "why would you buy a neutral" I think...I was just being over sensitive. I took my chill pill now



She's a frenemy.  
Amazing way of wearing your shawl, *Rami*. You can outshine your 'friend' in style anytime!​


----------



## bagalogist

kewave said:


> Have been craving for a sleek structured black B35....let me introduce the latest addition to my family
> -- BBB PHW



So thrilled to see your BBB adding to your gorgeous rainbow collection! Thanks for sharing your joy


----------



## nadineluv

eternallove4bag said:


> Got this one yesterday and had to wear this!! Flamingo party in VIF/Blanc/Bleu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paired with my white Clic H...these CSGM and clic H's r sooooo addictive!!!




Love everything!! Chic & classy!!


----------



## thyme

kewave said:


> Pls indulge me, totally smitten with it's smooth mirror-like finish...



amazing!! congrats on Darth Vader..



billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:



congrats on your new B and shawl...



MYH said:


> I got back in the H train and found a couple of goodies recently.
> 
> Behapi blue Izmir/prune behapi
> Point d'orgue moussie (twinsies with Chpfkbeliever now) I just couldn't find cw13 and this was another fav of mine
> Two horn necklaces. Love em!
> 
> And thanks everyone for sharing your loot too! I saw a beautiful black B and a gorgeous bouquets smellier that matches a Gris T worn in the sexiest way. Thanks Rani for sharing! It's so fun to see what we all buy and how we wear it



what pretty little things..



speedyraven said:


> After this DH has to chain me in a remote island away from H...
> 
> Picked up my holygrail CDC (from AFF. We are suffering here down under with the exchange rate & no price decrease  It ended up being equivalent to a croc CDC after paying import tax!). & then picked up something more special from the store.
> 
> I'm used to darker pinks so it took me a while to like her.. Until I paired her with a farandole & then a twilly



the wallet is gorgeous. enjoy!


----------



## speedyraven

Rami00 said:


> You are hilarious! This pink is so pretty.. Is it epsom? You have to show us mod pics. Please!
> 
> Congrats!







megt10 said:


> Wow I love everything. Congratulations.







chincac said:


> the wallet is gorgeous. enjoy!




Thanks megt10 & chincac. 
Yes Rami00 it's Epsom 

Took her out for the first time today. Tried to be careful not to damage the flap rubbing against the farandole. Apologies for the super casual weekend style. We were asked to be godparents last week so went to buy cute H booties for the cute baby Boy 

I saw my first wild life Constance in black (DH reckons it was in GHW). So proud of him. He recognised the bag the same time as I did. Wish I'll get my own soon. Saves me from worrying about the farandole sliding off.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Keren16

kewave said:


> After getting inspiration from some of the images I saw here...I couldn't get the sleek black B35 out of my head...Hope the black B finds you soon




I'm becoming inspired also
Now I'm looking too!


----------



## Rami00

speedyraven said:


> Thanks megt10 & chincac.
> Yes Rami00 it's Epsom
> 
> Took her out for the first time today. Tried to be careful not to damage the flap rubbing against the farandole. Apologies for the super casual weekend style. We were asked to be godparents last week so went to buy cute H booties for the cute baby Boy
> 
> I saw my first wild life Constance in black (DH reckons it was in GHW). So proud of him. He recognised the bag the same time as I did. Wish I'll get my own soon. Saves me from worrying about the farandole sliding off.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3075661
> 
> View attachment 3075662



Thank you for posting the pics. You wear it so well. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## kewave

Keren16 said:


> I'm becoming inspired also
> Now I'm looking too!


Lols! Come, come & join the dark side....



chincac said:


> amazing!! congrats on Darth Vader..


Thank you, my dear chincac!



bagalogist said:


> So thrilled to see your BBB adding to your gorgeous rainbow collection! Thanks for sharing your joy


Thanks bagalogist, what have you been up to? 
My collection in the avatar has changed quite a bit; too lazy to take an updated group shot. Have edited all my B35, keeping only the neon RJ GHW and classic BBB PHW.


----------



## megt10

QKay said:


> (Couldn't post this on the Fall 2014 scarves thread, so here it is.)  I was unable to decide on a colorway on this one for the longest time, then it got simple when there was only 1 left on the website.


Gorgeous. I love this design. Glad you were able to snag one.


speedyraven said:


> Thanks megt10 & chincac.
> Yes Rami00 it's Epsom
> 
> Took her out for the first time today. Tried to be careful not to damage the flap rubbing against the farandole. Apologies for the super casual weekend style. We were asked to be godparents last week so went to buy cute H booties for the cute baby Boy
> 
> I saw my first wild life Constance in black (DH reckons it was in GHW). So proud of him. He recognised the bag the same time as I did. Wish I'll get my own soon. Saves me from worrying about the farandole sliding off.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3075661
> 
> View attachment 3075662


 So stunning.


kewave said:


> Lols! Come, come & join the dark side....
> 
> 
> Thank you, my dear chincac!
> 
> 
> Thanks bagalogist, what have you been up to?
> My collection in the avatar has changed quite a bit; too lazy to take an updated group shot. Have edited all my B35, keeping only the neon RJ GHW and classic BBB PHW.



Wow, beautiful. I love the RJ.


----------



## louboutal

I finally found the breloque charm I've been hunting!! I can't contain my excitement! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Chloesam

Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Chloesam

louboutal said:


> I finally found the breloque charm I've been hunting!! I can't contain my excitement! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3076554




Totally jealous louboutal! I want one too. Looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## billysmom

Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3076568
> View attachment 3076569
> View attachment 3076570


Looks FABULOUS!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## tonkamama

louboutal said:


> I finally found the breloque charm I've been hunting!! I can't contain my excitement! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3076554


Stunning, beautiful color and I am  So jealous of your charm... Lucky girl!


----------



## tonkamama

Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3076568
> View attachment 3076569
> View attachment 3076570


It looks so cute, love your outfit.


----------



## atelierforward

Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3076568
> View attachment 3076569
> View attachment 3076570


Love it! A great color and fun style for summer


----------



## tonkamama

kewave said:


> The exact specs of BBB PHW from a fellow TPF nailed it for me, hope she doesn't mind me re-posting.


A classic beauty!


----------



## ldldb

Congrats to all the new H mommies out there. I just brought home a lil sister for my bird this week


----------



## Corza

A new Twilly to match my Pink LV! [emoji4]


----------



## kewave

ldldb said:


> Congrats to all the new H mommies out there. I just brought home a lil sister for my bird this week



Congrats, GT twins!


----------



## Chloesam

atelierforward said:


> Love it! A great color and fun style for summer







tonkamama said:


> It looks so cute, love your outfit.







billysmom said:


> Looks FABULOUS!!!  Congratulations!!!




Thank you for the compliments atelierforward, tonkamama and billysmom!


----------



## thyme

louboutal said:


> I finally found the breloque charm I've been hunting!! I can't contain my excitement!



congrats..these little things are not easy to find..



Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look.



loving the minis at the moment...this is fabulous on you with the contrast strap. congrats!


----------



## billysmom

ldldb said:


> Congrats to all the new H mommies out there. I just brought home a lil sister for my bird this week


Lovey family you have there


----------



## megt10

louboutal said:


> I finally found the breloque charm I've been hunting!! I can't contain my excitement! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3076554


It looks great on your bag.


Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3076568
> View attachment 3076569
> View attachment 3076570


I the this on you. The TPM looks like the perfect size cross body bag.


ldldb said:


> Congrats to all the new H mommies out there. I just brought home a lil sister for my bird this week


She is gorgeous. Congrats.


Corza said:


> View attachment 3076647
> 
> 
> A new Twilly to match my Pink LV! [emoji4]


It's a great match with your LV. I love the pink stripe on your bag.


----------



## atelierforward

ldldb said:


> Congrats to all the new H mommies out there. I just brought home a lil sister for my bird this week


Your new B is so beyond stunning. Congratulations! I adore the grey with ghw. What's the official name for that color? I need to add it to my dream list.


----------



## atelierforward

Stopped in H yesterday and picked up this beauty. My first clic bracelet. So excited! They come in so many colors, I can tell more will eventually join my collection.


----------



## CharmedByH

So happy to add this to my H family this week [emoji3]


----------



## Mandy K

CharmedByH said:


> So happy to add this to my H family this week [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077002




Gorgeous!


----------



## Nahreen

CharmedByH said:


> So happy to add this to my H family this week [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077002



Beautiful K. Congratulations.


----------



## ldldb

kewave said:


> Congrats, GT twins!


thank you!!



billysmom said:


> Lovey family you have there


thank you 



atelierforward said:


> Your new B is so beyond stunning. Congratulations! I adore the grey with ghw. What's the official name for that color? I need to add it to my dream list.



it is gris tourterelle (i didn't really know what turtledove grey was before i got into H, lol)


----------



## bagalogist

kewave said:


> Thanks bagalogist, what have you been up to?
> My collection in the avatar has changed quite a bit; too lazy to take an updated group shot. Have edited all my B35, keeping only the neon RJ GHW and classic BBB PHW.



I am taking a slower pace to enjoy my H now, it was a crazy hunt and conquer phase in the past couple of years. I have a few NIB purchases that haven't seen the daylight, and I find I keep reaching for my under radar H such as picotin, plume and GP. The B, K and L hardly come out to play.....

I am curious what's in your edited H family, if only I can pop in for a peep


----------



## sparklelisab

kewave said:


> Pls indulge me, totally smitten with it's smooth mirror-like finish...



Oh Lordy* kewave,* what a stunner!  but honey, really?  Darth Vader?  How about someone who does not breath so loudly?  Something more beautiful--Joan Jett maybe?  



billysmom said:


> Something old and something new:  The postman and the FedEx guy were very kind to me today.
> 
> New-to-me Birkin 35 in Fjord (Bleu Sapphire GHW 1997) and Tyger Tyger in cw#1!
> 
> 
> 
> /CENTER]
> 
> The color's a chameleon -  here she is in lower light:
> 
> 
> /CENTER]​




*billysmom,* your blue girl is gorgeous! Love her veining--stunning piece of leather! Congratulations!!




HGT said:


> My FIRST CDC (Barenia) & Tyger Tyger to go with it!



Hello Twin, love your CDC. Congrats--



jp_536 said:


> Gasp!!! Such gorgeousness!!! I think when I add a black B to the few bags I have, it will definitely have to the box!!!! That's the only way to go with black!



Oh honey, who are you trying to fool?  You and Box or Barenia would put you in an institution!  



MYH said:


> klynneann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful choices MYH!  Please - I need to see the prune side of your behapi!!! ]
> 
> sorry for the poor lighting. I will try again tmrw in daylight. I think prune looks like raisin. A deep chocolate brown with a hint of purple. It's an ok color to me. I really bought it for the blue Izmir side.
> 
> View attachment 3074629
> 
> View attachment 3074631
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MYH*, you are rocking the H jewelry as of late!  Gorgeous on your tan skin!
Click to expand...


----------



## sparklelisab

speedyraven said:


> After this DH has to chain me in a remote island away from H...
> 
> Picked up my holygrail CDC (from AFF. We are suffering here down under with the exchange rate & no price decrease  It ended up being equivalent to a croc CDC after paying import tax!). & then picked up something more special from the store.
> 
> View attachment 3074803
> 
> 
> I'm used to darker pinks so it took me a while to like her.. Until I paired her with a farandole & then a twilly
> 
> View attachment 3074825



Love the wallet/bag.  If I were to ever indulge in an Hermes wallet, this would be my wish!  Lovely dear.



eternallove4bag said:


> Got this one yesterday and had to wear this!! Flamingo party in VIF/Blanc/Bleu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paired with my white Clic H...these CSGM and clic H's r sooooo addictive!!!



Fabulous look!  



louboutal said:


> I finally found the breloque charm I've been hunting!! I can't contain my excitement! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3076554



We all understand the impossible curbing of excitement.  Just give it up dear---gorgeous.



Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3076568
> View attachment 3076569
> View attachment 3076570



Silly?  Oh my--YOU look like a zillion bucks!  TDF *Cholesam!!  *


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

6u6uu7


----------



## sparklelisab

ldldb said:


> Congrats to all the new H mommies out there. I just brought home a lil sister for my bird this week




I just gasped....Holy Camole my dear--this is a duo made in Heaven.  Congratulations!!



Corza said:


> View attachment 3076647
> 
> 
> A new Twilly to match my Pink LV! [emoji4]



Gorgeous with the orange clicker as well.  Stunning picture!


----------



## Keren16

bagalogist said:


> I am taking a slower pace to enjoy my H now, it was a crazy hunt and conquer phase in the past couple of years. I have a few NIB purchases that haven't seen the daylight, and I find I keep reaching for my under radar H such as picotin, plume and GP. The B, K and L hardly come out to play.....
> 
> 
> 
> I am curious what's in your edited H family, if only I can pop in for a peep




I'm like that also.  Buy, put in closet, view.  I tend to wear the same bags.  I think to myself "what's the point of buying if I'm not wearing?"  It's something I'd like to correct.  Going to try to take a break from buying & enjoy what I own.  Don't know if it will work


----------



## Pinkannie

Sanguine medor with permabrass hardware. Rose gold clics


----------



## Nahreen

Pinkannie said:


> Sanguine medor with permabrass hardware. Rose gold clics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077273



Liking your clics and Medor. H is so tempting.


----------



## Corza

Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3076568
> View attachment 3076569
> View attachment 3076570




Congrats! I haven't seen this in store. I would like to know how much stuff you can put in it? I would love to see pictures please. My Hermes SA said it's just like a wallet.... I know the strap is not adjustable, I'm petit @ 5'1". TIA


----------



## jp_536

sparklelisab said:


> Oh honey, who are you trying to fool?  You and Box or Barenia would put you in an institution!




Hahahha!!! Look lady! If I am wearing pink now, and not in an institution bc of that... I might be able to handle Box...and eventually Barenia. Hahahha!!  Starting small, with my Barenia CDCs and belt.


----------



## thyme

Pinkannie said:


> Sanguine medor with permabrass hardware. Rose gold clics



wow...gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

louboutal said:


> I finally found the breloque charm I've been hunting!! I can't contain my excitement! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3076554



Very pretty - congrats!



Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3076568
> View attachment 3076569
> View attachment 3076570



Looks great on you!  Love those amazone straps.


----------



## klynneann

ldldb said:


> Congrats to all the new H mommies out there. I just brought home a lil sister for my bird this week



Beautiful - congrats!  And your birdie is TDF!



Corza said:


> View attachment 3076647
> 
> 
> A new Twilly to match my Pink LV! [emoji4]



A perfect match!  I love the rose de compass twillies.  



atelierforward said:


> Stopped in H yesterday and picked up this beauty. My first clic bracelet. So excited! They come in so many colors, I can tell more will eventually join my collection.



I have a long wish list of colors lol.  This one is so pretty - congrats!



CharmedByH said:


> So happy to add this to my H family this week [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077002



So beautiful - congrats!!


----------



## Freckles1

Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3076568
> View attachment 3076569
> View attachment 3076570




Fantastic!


----------



## Corza

Thanks guys [emoji4]


----------



## Chloesam

chincac said:


> loving the minis at the moment...this is fabulous on you with the contrast strap. congrats!


Thank you chincac!



megt10 said:


> I the this on you. The TPM looks like the perfect size cross body bag.


Thank you megt10! It is a great go to the movies size when you don't want a big bag.



sparklelisab said:


> Silly?  Oh my--YOU look like a zillion bucks!  TDF *Cholesam!!  *


Thank you sparklelisab!



Corza said:


> Congrats! I haven't seen this in store. I would like to know how much stuff you can put in it? I would love to see pictures please. My Hermes SA said it's just like a wallet.... I know the strap is not adjustable, I'm petit @ 5'1". TIA


Thank you Corza, I will take a picture to show you later today.  I would think it would be perfect for your height.



klynneann said:


> Looks great on you!  Love those amazone straps.


Thank you Klynneann!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atelierforward said:


> Stopped in H yesterday and picked up this beauty. My first clic bracelet. So excited! They come in so many colors, I can tell more will eventually join my collection.




I am just as crazy about them[emoji4] congrats on getting urs in such a beautiful color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

CharmedByH said:


> So happy to add this to my H family this week [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077002




She is a beauty!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sparklelisab said:


> Love the wallet/bag.  If I were to ever indulge in an Hermes wallet, this would be my wish!  Lovely dear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all understand the impossible curbing of excitement.  Just give it up dear---gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly?  Oh my--YOU look like a zillion bucks!  TDF *Cholesam!!  *




Thank u so much!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pinkannie said:


> Sanguine medor with permabrass hardware. Rose gold clics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077273




What a stunner[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ldldb said:


> Congrats to all the new H mommies out there. I just brought home a lil sister for my bird this week




What a beautiful and classy addition!!


----------



## Chloesam

Corza said:


> Congrats! I haven't seen this in store. I would like to know how much stuff you can put in it? I would love to see pictures please. My Hermes SA said it's just like a wallet.... I know the strap is not adjustable, I'm petit @ 5'1". TIA




All of these items fit comfortably inside without making the sides bulge. My checkbook (has slots for cards and cash), iPhone 6 plus, pen, 2 Tom Ford lipsticks(they are big) and my keys. It is a great size for a paired down hands free outing. I only wish it had an adjustable strap. Using my phone to take the picture so it is missing from the first pic.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Pinkannie said:


> Sanguine medor with permabrass hardware. Rose gold clics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077273


Whoa!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Chloesam said:


> All of these items fit comfortably inside without making the sides bulge. My checkbook (has slots for cards and cash), iPhone 6 plus, pen, 2 Tom Ford lipsticks(they are big) and my keys. It is a great size for a paired down hands free outing. I only wish it had an adjustable strap. Using my phone to take the picture so it is missing from the first pic.
> View attachment 3077919
> View attachment 3077921


Looked great on you!  Congrats!


----------



## Corza

Chloesam said:


> All of these items fit comfortably inside without making the sides bulge. My checkbook (has slots for cards and cash), iPhone 6 plus, pen, 2 Tom Ford lipsticks(they are big) and my keys. It is a great size for a paired down hands free outing. I only wish it had an adjustable strap. Using my phone to take the picture so it is missing from the first pic.
> View attachment 3077919
> View attachment 3077921




Wow! Thanks a lot Chloesam [emoji4]. It's small but I love it! The straps seems detachable? If it is, I'm imagining it replacing with a Twilly to act as a handbag/shoulder bag. I love your color choice as well. I'm reading online that it's discontinued? I think if I remember well, my Hermes SA said it can be ordered...not sure. Anyway, enjoy & thanks again for taking time to post [emoji4]


----------



## Backe

My first Hermes bag : Evelyn 29 in my favourite colour purple (anemone). I am very excited!


----------



## Mandy K

Backe said:


> My first Hermes bag : Evelyn 29 in my favourite colour purple (anemone). I am very excited!




What a beautiful bag- congratulations on your first (of many, I'm sure)


----------



## MYH

Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3076568
> View attachment 3076569
> View attachment 3076570


J'adore! Congrats on ur cutie and thanks for sharing the photo of what fits inside.  I have been hunting a Tpm Evelyne for my little sis without any luck.  Hope some of yours rubs off onto me lol.


----------



## ThierryH

Ladies, such beautiful goodies you all got! Congrats to all and enjoy your beauties!


----------



## sharontbl76

Backe said:


> My first Hermes bag : Evelyn 29 in my favourite colour purple (anemone). I am very excited!


What a beauty! Congrats on your first score.


----------



## eeBags

Backe said:


> My first Hermes bag : Evelyn 29 in my favourite colour purple (anemone). I am very excited!


Congrats! I love the colour too


----------



## atelierforward

Backe said:


> My first Hermes bag : Evelyn 29 in my favourite colour purple (anemone). I am very excited!


Gorgeous color. Congrats on a great choice for a first H!


----------



## Backe

Mandy K said:


> What a beautiful bag- congratulations on your first (of many, I'm sure)





sharontbl76 said:


> What a beauty! Congrats on your first score.





eeBags said:


> Congrats! I love the colour too





atelierforward said:


> Gorgeous color. Congrats on a great choice for a first H!



Thank you all!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Backe said:


> My first Hermes bag : Evelyn 29 in my favourite colour purple (anemone). I am very excited!




Oh Backe that's one gorgeous color and my favorite [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Chloesam said:


> Hi Everyone! I didn't think I wanted one of these. I am tall and curvy so I thought it would look silly, but once I tried it on I really liked it. Introducing my new TPM Evie in Feu with Amazone strap. I am really enjoying the small pop of color it adds to my look. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3076568
> View attachment 3076569
> View attachment 3076570




It's a great bag & looks terrific on you!


----------



## lynne_ross

Chloesam said:


> All of these items fit comfortably inside without making the sides bulge. My checkbook (has slots for cards and cash), iPhone 6 plus, pen, 2 Tom Ford lipsticks(they are big) and my keys. It is a great size for a paired down hands free outing. I only wish it had an adjustable strap. Using my phone to take the picture so it is missing from the first pic.
> View attachment 3077919
> View attachment 3077921



I have 2 tpms and they are my favourite bags! Great for days out with the kids, running errands, travelling, etc. I was surprised how much fits in them!
I agree that an adjustable strap would be nice.

Love the colour of yours!


----------



## surfchick

ldldb said:


> Congrats to all the new H mommies out there. I just brought home a lil sister for my bird this week



What a great pair of sisters! We are Gris T cousins! I have B30 Togo Gris T with Palladium hardware. I love it!


----------



## periogirl28

Backe said:


> My first Hermes bag : Evelyn 29 in my favourite colour purple (anemone). I am very excited!



Fabulous !&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> I am taking a slower pace to enjoy my H now, it was a crazy hunt and conquer phase in the past couple of years. I have a few NIB purchases that haven't seen the daylight, and I find I keep reaching for my under radar H such as picotin, plume and GP. The B, K and L hardly come out to play.....
> 
> I am curious what's in your edited H family, if only I can pop in for a peep



We want to see your NIB items please!


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> We want to see your NIB items please!



Hide them somewhere I need to climb the ladder to retrieve them. I keep telling myself I need to find those small items such as charms and accessories that I misplaced. I need to be more organised !


----------



## Chloesam

MYH said:


> J'adore! Congrats on ur cutie and thanks for sharing the photo of what fits inside.  I have been hunting a Tpm Evelyne for my little sis without any luck.  Hope some of yours rubs off onto me lol.



Thank you MYH! I hope you find one soon. My SM said they are hard to get right now but by next year they will have a larger selection. I hope you don't have to wait that long!



Keren16 said:


> It's a great bag & looks terrific on you!



Thank you Keren!



lynne_ross said:


> I have 2 tpms and they are my favourite bags! Great for days out with the kids, running errands, travelling, etc. I was surprised how much fits in them!
> 
> I agree that an adjustable strap would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colour of yours!




Thank you Lynne Ross! What colors do you have?



Txoceangirl said:


> Looked great on you!  Congrats!



Thank you Txoceangirl!



Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic!




Thanks Freckles!


klynneann said:


> Very pretty - congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!  Love those amazone straps.



Thank you Klynneann. 

I hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## cafecreme15

Picked up a turquoise w/ GHW  Hapi 3 from the mothership in Paris  

For some reason I cannot figure out how to post pictures, every time I attempt to do so, the site tells me the photo is too large, yet I don't see an option for resizing. Can anyone help? Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp_536 said:


> Hahahha!!! Look lady! If I am wearing pink now, and not in an institution bc of that... I might be able to handle Box...and eventually Barenia. Hahahha!!  Starting small, with my Barenia CDCs and belt.



TOTALLY agree with Lisa! Know your limits J 
Our limits are similar... Barenia CDC... Done. hhahahahahah


----------



## cafecreme15

Apologies for the confusion in my above comment...I have figured out how to post a picture! Here she is:


----------



## skylover83

My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me. 
Let me introduce my new addition,
Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.


----------



## atelierforward

skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970


Breathtaking! That color is TDF. Congrats on your surprise find!


----------



## MsHermesAU

skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970



Amazing jige! Congrats!


----------



## Woclover11

MsHermesAU said:


> Amazing jige! Congrats!




What does the jige retail for in the U.S. Right now? I know there are diff sizes but your looks perfect! The color is TDF!


----------



## skylover83

Thanks. I am in Canada and I paid CAD 3,640 plus tax. Where I am located the sales tax is 13% though. 


Woclover11 said:


> What does the jige retail for in the U.S. Right now? I know there are diff sizes but your looks perfect! The color is TDF!


----------



## eternallove4bag

skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970




Omg!!! That color is so gorgeous!!! One of my favs!


----------



## Ccc1

Big congrats! Your ur Anemone Jige is to TDF.


----------



## S'Mom

This is highly outside my comfort zone in so many ways but I just couldn't help myself!  Here's an example of a scarf that breaks a couple of my "Scarf buying" rules.....bright colors and a figural/cartoon design!  "Pegase Pop" is big and bold BUT when you tied it on the design almost fades away to delicious sherbet-y colors!  

And it didn't help that it looked really, really great with my all white outfit....


And then I couldn't leave without the Black Clic with Rose Gold hardware....


----------



## Keren16

skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970




This is beautiful!!
I love the Jige & the color makes it more special 
The bag was meant for you
Enjoy!


----------



## Keren16

S'Mom said:


> This is highly outside my comfort zone in so many ways but I just couldn't help myself!  Here's an example of a scarf that breaks a couple of my "Scarf buying" rules.....bright colors and a figural/cartoon design!  "Pegase Pop" is big and bold BUT when you tied it on the design almost fades away to delicious sherbet-y colors!
> 
> And it didn't help that it looked really, really great with my all white outfit....
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't leave without the Black Clic with Rose Gold hardware....




I am partial to these colors since they are my "comfort zone"
Definitely will be noticed (in a good way)
Goes well with your H Clic.
Rules can be broken!


----------



## Ccc1

Backe said:


> My first Hermes bag : Evelyn 29 in my favourite colour purple (anemone). I am very excited!


Congrats on your beautiful Evelyne. If you don't mind, could you please tell me if you purchased it at H store or not? The reason I'm asking is because my sa keeps telling me Anemone color is not available. TIA


----------



## Backe

Ccc1 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful Evelyne. If you don't mind, could you please tell me if you purchased it at H store or not? The reason I'm asking is because my sa keeps telling me Anemone color is not available. TIA



Hi ccc1, yes I purchased it in H store. An SA from told me anemone is not available in Evelyn only SLG. So I was very surprised when I 'try my luck' and called up another store to enquire about raisin Evelyn. I was told there was no raisin stock at the moment but they have anemone. I immediately rushed down to get it. Btw, I am in Asia.


----------



## Backe

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Backe that's one gorgeous color and my favorite [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks, eternallove4bag, I love purple!


----------



## Backe

periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous !&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;



Thank you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970


So vibrant Jige!!!


----------



## Corza

megt10 said:


> It looks great on your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I the this on you. The TPM looks like the perfect size cross body bag.
> 
> 
> 
> She is gorgeous. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great match with your LV. I love the pink stripe on your bag.




Thanks. It's the Summer 2015 LTD Edition line of LV. [emoji4] It's hard to match any outfit so I thought of a Twilly...


----------



## Ccc1

Backe said:


> Hi ccc1, yes I purchased it in H store. An SA from told me anemone is not available in Evelyn only SLG. So I was very surprised when I 'try my luck' and called up another store to enquire about raisin Evelyn. I was told there was no raisin stock at the moment but they have anemone. I immediately rushed down to get it. Btw, I am in Asia.


Thank you Backe. I'm in the U.S. & I was told the same thing. I ended up buying the Raisin GM Evelyne back in May. I chose GM since I already have 2 PM. 

I'm so happy for you & enjoy your TDF Anemone Evelyne


----------



## Keren16

I have the grape pm purchased from H.com (US).  Do you know how it's different from Raisin?
The Anemone is truly a beautiful color.  I'm sure you will love wearing it.  Evelyn's are great


----------



## Ccc1

Keren16 said:


> I have the grape pm purchased from H.com (US).  Do you know how it's different from Raisin?
> The Anemone is truly a beautiful color.  I'm sure you will love wearing it.  Evelyn's are great


Keren16 - I believe Grape & Raisin are the same color.  Do you love your Evelyne?


----------



## Txoceangirl

skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970


Such a great color!  &#128156;


----------



## ThierryH

skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970



skylover83, Your Jige is divine! Congrats!


----------



## stdrop

Woclover11 said:


> What does the jige retail for in the U.S. Right now? I know there are diff sizes but your looks perfect! The color is TDF!


I saw one last month on worth ave in swift and it was $3625 usd


----------



## Backe

Ccc1 said:


> Thank you Backe. I'm in the U.S. & I was told the same thing. I ended up buying the Raisin GM Evelyne back in May. I chose GM since I already have 2 PM.
> 
> I'm so happy for you & enjoy your TDF Anemone Evelyne



Wow, 3 Evelyns . From the pics I saw on tpf, I love raisin too. Though I have not seen one IRL.


----------



## atelierforward

cafecreme15 said:


> Apologies for the confusion in my above comment...I have figured out how to post a picture! Here she is:


Beautiful color. Love it with GHW. Congrats!


----------



## Keren16

Ccc1 said:


> Keren16 - I believe Grape & Raisin are the same color.  Do you love your Evelyne?




I really love my Evelyn & consider getting another in a different color.  I'd also like a tpm.  They seem harder to find.  I live in the U.S.


----------



## Keren16

skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970




Again, let me tell you how beautiful your Anemone Jige is.  The color is outstanding!  Like you, that is how I acquired my Jige.  I find with many of my H leathers, it just happens.  Not necessarily looking, they just appear.


----------



## megt10

cafecreme15 said:


> Apologies for the confusion in my above comment...I have figured out how to post a picture! Here she is:


It's beautiful. I love the color.


skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970


What a great find. The color is gorgeous.


S'Mom said:


> This is highly outside my comfort zone in so many ways but I just couldn't help myself!  Here's an example of a scarf that breaks a couple of my "Scarf buying" rules.....bright colors and a figural/cartoon design!  "Pegase Pop" is big and bold BUT when you tied it on the design almost fades away to delicious sherbet-y colors!
> 
> And it didn't help that it looked really, really great with my all white outfit....
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't leave without the Black Clic with Rose Gold hardware....



Love it.


----------



## Hermesian

Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could. 
So another two days I need to suffer.
Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room. 
And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...




Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.


----------



## Mandy K

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.




She is STUNNING! Congratulations and how exciting! [emoji7][emoji162]


----------



## Keren16

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.




Such a great story!  Love the bag, love the color.  Have fun using her


----------



## megt10

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.


Wow she is gorgeous! Congratulations. This is a color that I told my SA that I wanted. I hope he is able to get it for me, especially after seeing yours.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Corza said:


> Congrats! I haven't seen this in store. I would like to know how much stuff you can put in it? I would love to see pictures please. My Hermes SA said it's just like a wallet.... I know the strap is not adjustable, I'm petit @ 5'1". TIA


The store will custom fit the strap when you buy - doesn't take more than a week.


----------



## rubysoma

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.



Phone calls from awesome SAs are the best. Congratulations!


----------



## Corza

QuelleFromage said:


> The store will custom fit the strap when you buy - doesn't take more than a week.




Thank you! Very important info to know [emoji4]. I was debating between getting an LV speedy B25 in Mon Mono or the Evelyne TPM! A $2k canvas vs an Hermes $1.6k [emoji16]. I love Hermes & the customer service is incomparable to LV.


----------



## Rami00

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.



What a stunning beauty. Congratulations!


----------



## Chloesam

S'Mom said:


> This is highly outside my comfort zone in so many ways but I just couldn't help myself!  Here's an example of a scarf that breaks a couple of my "Scarf buying" rules.....bright colors and a figural/cartoon design!  "Pegase Pop" is big and bold BUT when you tied it on the design almost fades away to delicious sherbet-y colors!
> 
> And it didn't help that it looked really, really great with my all white outfit....
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't leave without the Black Clic with Rose Gold hardware....




Twins on the Pagase Pop. I completely agree with you. I love the design, many SA's are saying it's their favorite of the season, but thought it would be too loud. Once I tried it on I was sold. It's so gorgeous congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.




Hermesian congrats! She is a stunner!


----------



## allyrae

QuelleFromage said:


> The store will custom fit the strap when you buy - doesn't take more than a week.




Oh I didn't know that. Do you mean the store will alter the strap to fit you? Is this service only available in certain cities? TIA!


----------



## cafecreme15

megt10 said:


> It's beautiful. I love the color.
> 
> What a great find. The color is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Love it.


 
Thank you! It reads a bit more green in person than in the picture, but I love that it can be a bit of a chameleon!


----------



## cafecreme15

@Hermesian


Your Rose Jaipur B is to die for!! Wear it well!


----------



## LovEmAll

cafecreme15 said:


> Apologies for the confusion in my above comment...I have figured out how to post a picture! Here she is:







skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970




Amazing colors! [emoji171][emoji170][emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.




Awwww!!! Beautiful beautiful birkin and what a color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

S'Mom said:


> This is highly outside my comfort zone in so many ways but I just couldn't help myself!  Here's an example of a scarf that breaks a couple of my "Scarf buying" rules.....bright colors and a figural/cartoon design!  "Pegase Pop" is big and bold BUT when you tied it on the design almost fades away to delicious sherbet-y colors!
> 
> And it didn't help that it looked really, really great with my all white outfit....
> 
> 
> And then I couldn't leave without the Black Clic with Rose Gold hardware....




I LOVE both the scarf and the black clic!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

skylover83 said:


> My SA called me to pick up the flip flop as she just received shipment. Went there to try on but it was surprisingly uncomfortable for my sensitive feet. Then she showed me saying that it's first time she actually see this in 4 years. She never disappoints me.
> Let me introduce my new addition,
> Anemone Jige clutch in Epsom leather posed with my fidelio also in violet.
> View attachment 3078970



Very striking!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.


So pretty, congratulations!


----------



## QuelleFromage

allyrae said:


> Oh I didn't know that. Do you mean the store will alter the strap to fit you? Is this service only available in certain cities? TIA!


I think stores with a craftsman will do this - if they don't offer, ask. I'm only 5'1" so I took eight inches off my strap - now on longest setting I can wear crossbody and shortest I can wear on shoulder - perfect. 
If you don't have a craftsman (or woman) you might have to send out and wait, which would be a bummer  but maybe worth it!!


----------



## allyrae

QuelleFromage said:


> I think stores with a craftsman will do this - if they don't offer, ask. I'm only 5'1" so I took eight inches off my strap - now on longest setting I can wear crossbody and shortest I can wear on shoulder - perfect.
> 
> If you don't have a craftsman (or woman) you might have to send out and wait, which would be a bummer  but maybe worth it!!




Thanks, QuelleFromage! That's really good to know! [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Chloesam

QuelleFromage said:


> I think stores with a craftsman will do this - if they don't offer, ask. I'm only 5'1" so I took eight inches off my strap - now on longest setting I can wear crossbody and shortest I can wear on shoulder - perfect.
> 
> If you don't have a craftsman (or woman) you might have to send out and wait, which would be a bummer  but maybe worth it!!




Quelle, I have the opposite problem I am tall and would love another few inches on the strap. Can they lengthen it? Can you please post a picture of yours so I can see how it looks with the adjustable strap?


----------



## Solday

Hello ladies!I need your advice.
My DH wants to buy me my first Hermes sandals and I'm kind of confused between two models, oran and oasis as well as I can't decide about the color my Birkin is black
Which is the best model and color of sandals? Thank you!


----------



## Arielle84

contemplated for quite some time before getting this... premium price from a reseller but my gfs said im an idiot if i let this go...
so here she is 

mini evelyne in rose tyrien, epsom


----------



## qwertyz

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.




Congrats! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Backe

Arielle84 said:


> contemplated for quite some time before getting this... premium price from a reseller but my gfs said im an idiot if i let this go...
> so here she is
> 
> mini evelyne in rose tyrien, epsom



So pretty! This size is difficult to get hold of.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Arielle84 said:


> contemplated for quite some time before getting this... premium price from a reseller but my gfs said im an idiot if i let this go...
> so here she is
> 
> mini evelyne in rose tyrien, epsom




Love her!!! Such a pretty color!


----------



## Lovehermes89

Arielle84 said:


> contemplated for quite some time before getting this... premium price from a reseller but my gfs said im an idiot if i let this go...
> so here she is
> 
> mini evelyne in rose tyrien, epsom



Wow this is my favourite color and size too!!! Never seen this one and you are indeed so lucky to score this! Congratulation.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Arielle84 said:


> contemplated for quite some time before getting this... premium price from a reseller but my gfs said im an idiot if i let this go...
> so here she is
> 
> mini evelyne in rose tyrien, epsom



TDF!  Congrats.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chloesam said:


> Quelle, I have the opposite problem I am tall and would love another few inches on the strap. Can they lengthen it? Can you please post a picture of yours so I can see how it looks with the adjustable strap?


Hi Chloesam, it's harder to add inches to a strap (to shorten they just cut and re-stitch) - I would ask your boutique. You might have to custom-order.
I'm traveling and don't have my Evie with me but I'll grab a shot when I get home


----------



## QuelleFromage

allyrae said:


> Thanks, QuelleFromage! That's really good to know! [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


Anytime  The time to ask is at purchase if you want the adjustment done for free  but it can also be done after the fact and depending on the store they may or may not charge. I doubt it would be much either way.


----------



## ThierryH

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.



Hermesian, Major congrats on this beauty! Aren't these phone calls the best ever!


----------



## ThierryH

Arielle84 said:


> contemplated for quite some time before getting this... premium price from a reseller but my gfs said im an idiot if i let this go...
> so here she is
> 
> mini evelyne in rose tyrien, epsom



Congrats, Arielle84! It's such a stunning little beauty! Enjoy!!


----------



## allyrae

QuelleFromage said:


> Anytime  The time to ask is at purchase if you want the adjustment done for free  but it can also be done after the fact and depending on the store they may or may not charge. I doubt it would be much either way.




Thanks again! [emoji8]


----------



## Corza

QuelleFromage said:


> I think stores with a craftsman will do this - if they don't offer, ask. I'm only 5'1" so I took eight inches off my strap - now on longest setting I can wear crossbody and shortest I can wear on shoulder - perfect.
> 
> If you don't have a craftsman (or woman) you might have to send out and wait, which would be a bummer  but maybe worth it!!




Thanks for your help. That's good to know. I'm 5'1", too. I hope they can adjust it here in Toronto [emoji4]


----------



## agumila

My 3 new clic H bracelets with rose gold HW


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> My 3 new clic H bracelets with rose gold HW




Love them!!!


----------



## awbrat

Hermesian said:


> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.



Absolutely stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## atelierforward

agumila said:


> My 3 new clic H bracelets with rose gold HW


Gorgeous combo!!


----------



## Rami00

Arielle84 said:


> contemplated for quite some time before getting this... premium price from a reseller but my gfs said im an idiot if i let this go...
> so here she is
> 
> mini evelyne in rose tyrien, epsom


 
stunning!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

agumila said:


> My 3 new clic H bracelets with rose gold HW


Your B Bag outshines all those bracelet lol


----------



## allyrae

QuelleFromage said:


> Anytime  The time to ask is at purchase if you want the adjustment done for free  but it can also be done after the fact and depending on the store they may or may not charge. I doubt it would be much either way.




Can I ask in which city/store you had your adjustment done?


----------



## Txoceangirl

agumila said:


> My 3 new clic H bracelets with rose gold HW


Beautiful combo &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Hermes Only

New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace





I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes Only said:


> New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM



I bet these look great on you!!!


----------



## sissy milano

Hermes Only said:


> New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM



I always love your H items very much 
this color pico is TDF
congrats!!


----------



## JRTgal

Hermes Only said:


> New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM


Chartreuse! Picotin!   So jealous.  Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Arielle84 said:


> contemplated for quite some time before getting this... premium price from a reseller but my gfs said im an idiot if i let this go...
> so here she is
> 
> mini evelyne in rose tyrien, epsom



*OMG OMG OMG!!!  Jackpot baby!!! Your friends were right! Holy Grail Evvie!!! Gorgy and I love all your accessories!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermesian said:


> Last week my phone was ringing while I was in a business meeting. As soon as I saw it's my local Hermes store, my mind immediately left the meeting room. And I suffered to stay focus for another 45 mins. Then I called the store, and my sa said "it's in!!!!". I was completely clueless to what she referred as it. And she purposely teased me and did not want to mention what "it" is about and asked me to come to the store as soon as I could.
> So another two days I need to suffer.
> Last Saturday afternoon, I paid the store visit. I was escorted to the changing room.
> And my SA started to mention, remember our dream bag? I'm so happy for you to present you this candy...
> 
> View attachment 3079492
> 
> 
> Believe it or not.. I immediately dropped my jaw for seconds... As soon as I realized the bag is real I hug my sa in joy !
> I am pleased to welcome a 30cm birkin in rose Jaipur Epsom in gold hardware.


*
WOW! The color is super saturated and sooooo juicy!!! I know you are one happy gilr!!! Love!!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Only said:


> New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM



Oh babyyyyy I can't wait to see your mod shots with this amazing pico and necklace!!! Start up the wind machineeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## megt10

Arielle84 said:


> contemplated for quite some time before getting this... premium price from a reseller but my gfs said im an idiot if i let this go...
> so here she is
> 
> mini evelyne in rose tyrien, epsom


She is beautiful. Congrats.


agumila said:


> My 3 new clic H bracelets with rose gold HW


So pretty and they look fantastic with your B.


Hermes Only said:


> New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM


Congrats on both purchases. I love the Picotin in every size.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Hermes Only said:


> New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM


Love both of these!  Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Only said:


> New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM




That color of the bag is TDF!!! Beautiful necklace too!


----------



## Hermes Only

etoupebirkin said:


> I bet these look great on you!!!


 Thank You.. I can't wait to wear my Kara soon. Will post modeling pics soon. Hope your summer is fantastic.. Hugs! 



sissy milano said:


> I always love your H items very much
> this color pico is TDF
> congrats!!


 Thank You, I appreciate it.. I've always wanted a Chartreuse.. its a great neutral.. 



JRTgal said:


> Chartreuse! Picotin!   So jealous.  Congrats!


 Thank You.. It took me years to find my Holy Grail of H color.. !! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh babyyyyy I can't wait to see your mod shots with this amazing pico and necklace!!! Start up the wind machineeeeeeeeeeeeeee


 Darling.. Thank You. I will soon start up my Wind Machine and take modeling pics of my New H..  



megt10 said:


> Congrats on both purchases. I love the Picotin in every size.


 Thank You.. Picotin is my favorite H summer bag.


----------



## Hermes Only

eternallove4bag said:


> That color of the bag is TDF!!! Beautiful necklace too!


 Thank You Dear...Chartreuse a fabulous Neutral color.. The Kara necklace is my unexpected buy.. I cant wait to wear it with my Khaki linen pants and crisp white Linen Shirt..!! 



Txoceangirl said:


> Love both of these!  Congrats!


 Thank You..!!


----------



## Elina0408

Hermes Only said:


> New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM


----------



## Hermes Only

Elina0408 said:


>


 Thank You LUV..!!!


----------



## Keren16

Hermes Only said:


> New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM




Love you new purchases!  Especially the Picotin tgm.  Enjoy wearing them


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

agumila said:


> My 3 new clic H bracelets with rose gold HW





Hermes Only said:


> New H Item.. Kara Lacquerd Horn Necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my Holy Grail Color... Chartreuse Picotin TGM




Love these new purchases from H, *agumila* and *Hermes Only*. Major congrats!


----------



## Hermes Only

Keren16 said:


> Love you new purchases!  Especially the Picotin tgm.  Enjoy wearing them


 Thanks for the lovely post.. Picotin TGM is a wonderful summer bag.. cant wait to use both of them soon.!! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these new purchases from H, *agumila* and *Hermes Only*. Major congrats!


 Thank You Vig..!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

allyrae said:


> Can I ask in which city/store you had your adjustment done?


I'm reluctant to say because in actuality I bought the bag in one store and had it adjusted in another, and it being no charge was a personal favor from the craftsman/SA - It's not that I don't want to help but I would not want to get them in trouble. 

But....  I was DEFINITELY offered this service AT purchase in Beverly Hills (no asking) and at FSH when I asked. I believe any store with a craftsman will change a strap post-purchase or on a resale bag, I just don't know what it would cost.


----------



## lorihmatthews

My new Tendresse Feline ...


----------



## Mandy K

lorihmatthews said:


> My new Tendresse Feline ...




Gorgeous!


----------



## Dipmai

lorihmatthews said:


> My new Tendresse Feline ...




Lovely scarf...[emoji4]


----------



## Dipmai

This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## Andalyn

lorihmatthews said:


> My new Tendresse Feline ...




So elegant and classy!


----------



## Andalyn

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839




It's worth taking out to look at.  Even if it's only for a short time!  Gorgeous!


----------



## allure244

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839



She's absolutely perfect


----------



## Purrsey

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839




Lovely dear. I'm so excited for you and i understand about the hiding. Chuckles. 

I'm going to view 2 kellys later. One in box and one in clemence. Can I ask what's your leather? So pretty.


----------



## bagalogist

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839



Congratulations , have fun with the hiding &#128516;


----------



## HGT

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839




Wow! Congrats!!! So the watch purchase really helps?  I am waiting for a Kelly too!  [emoji6]


----------



## DizzyFairy

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839





Congrats.  The color is soooooo classic


----------



## ThierryH

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839



What a beauty! The perfect color for all year round. Enjoy!


----------



## ThierryH

lorimatthews, Wow! The Tendresse Feline is gorgeous! Great colors, love it!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lorihmatthews said:


> My new Tendresse Feline ...




Beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839




Lol! Laughed so much reading ur post!!! Very few DHs' can understand our passion for bags or accessories!!! Beautiful Kelly!!! Many congrats on scoring her[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## billysmom

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839


Gorgeous!  Wonderful color.  Hope she can come out of the box more often soon ...


----------



## shoes319

Just received the mousseline shawl English Garden - blue colorway - can't wait to play with it!!  Saw it in Vegas in April and my fab friend was with me from the pf - I've been dwelling on it and she went again and voila!  It is now mine!  Pics to come as moved in new house and still no internet!!


----------



## allyrae

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm reluctant to say because in actuality I bought the bag in one store and had it adjusted in another, and it being no charge was a personal favor from the craftsman/SA - It's not that I don't want to help but I would not want to get them in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> But....  I was DEFINITELY offered this service AT purchase in Beverly Hills (no asking) and at FSH when I asked. I believe any store with a craftsman will change a strap post-purchase or on a resale bag, I just don't know what it would cost.




Totally understand. Thanks! You've already been a great help! [emoji8]


----------



## megt10

lorihmatthews said:


> My new Tendresse Feline ...


Just beautiful.


Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839



Stunning. LOL at hiding it from DH. I have 2 B's that DH thinks are the same bag


----------



## Rami00

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839


 
Perfection! Congrats!!


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> Just beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning. LOL at hiding it from DH. I have 2 B's that DH thinks are the same bag




LOL. I am inspired. I think I can always get a B and a K in the same color without my DH noticing I've got two bags.


----------



## chica727

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839



Congratulations.  She is a beauty! May I ask what type of leather it is?


----------



## Keren16

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839




Nice ... He'll understand[emoji41]
Beautiful K28
Great choice, great color![emoji307]


----------



## megt10

ninayoung said:


> LOL. I am inspired. I think I can always get a B and a K in the same color without my DH noticing I've got two bags.



 Mine only notices new shoes. Bags as long as they kinda look like something else I own he is clueless.


----------



## megt10

My latest purchase arrived a couple of days ago. The CDC shawl from H.com. I didn't have time to take good pictures of it as I was walking out the door when it arrived.


----------



## Dipmai

chica727 said:


> Congratulations.  She is a beauty! May I ask what type of leather it is?







Purrsey said:


> Lovely dear. I'm so excited for you and i understand about the hiding. Chuckles.
> 
> I'm going to view 2 kellys later. One in box and one in clemence. Can I ask what's your leather? So pretty.




It is Togo. But I just realized my photo is more yellow and it is more gold brown irl. I love both box and clemence! That's a hard choice but I guess it depends on whether you want a more structured or soft look. Good luck purrsey!


----------



## Dipmai

Andalyn said:


> It's worth taking out to look at.  Even if it's only for a short time!  Gorgeous!







allure244 said:


> She's absolutely perfect







bagalogist said:


> Congratulations , have fun with the hiding [emoji1]







DizzyFairy said:


> Congrats.  The color is soooooo classic







ThierryH said:


> What a beauty! The perfect color for all year round. Enjoy!







eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Laughed so much reading ur post!!! Very few DHs' can understand our passion for bags or accessories!!! Beautiful Kelly!!! Many congrats on scoring her[emoji173]&#65039;







billysmom said:


> Gorgeous!  Wonderful color.  Hope she can come out of the box more often soon ...







Rami00 said:


> Perfection! Congrats!!







Keren16 said:


> Nice ... He'll understand[emoji41]
> Beautiful K28
> Great choice, great color![emoji307]




Thanks Everyone! I'm so glad I have you guys to share my excitement with. Hopefully one day DH will understand!


----------



## BBdieBiene

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839




Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly!


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> My latest purchase arrived a couple of days ago. The CDC shawl from H.com. I didn't have time to take good pictures of it as I was walking out the door when it arrived.


 
 Stunning.


----------



## Dipmai

HGT said:


> Wow! Congrats!!! So the watch purchase really helps?  I am waiting for a Kelly too!  [emoji6]




I think in my situation it did help and I had been wanting the watch for a while now. But normally I don't think if you buy a watch it will necessarily get you a B or K.


----------



## Purrsey

Dipmai said:


> It is Togo. But I just realized my photo is more yellow and it is more gold brown irl. I love both box and clemence! That's a hard choice but I guess it depends on whether you want a more structured or soft look. Good luck purrsey!




She is beautiful I must say again. I know about the hard choice part... Because I went through that exactly just 8hrs ago. I met this owner who showed me her k28 box Sellier and k32 Retourne in Gold clemence. Both GHW. I was struggling so hard as I could only pick one. I love both. It was so painful that I told her I just couldn't make the decision on the spot. It would make my heart sore if I were to pick one and to see her take the other away. So we split for me to think over it. I thought hard for a couple of hours and I'm going to pick the BBK28 from her tomorrow. I think along the way at some point I would want a Gold too. 

Will share my reveal tomorrow.


----------



## atelierforward

Absolutely perfect! Congratulations on this beauty.


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> She is beautiful I must say again. I know about the hard choice part... Because I went through that exactly just 8hrs ago. I met this owner who showed me her k28 box Sellier and k32 Retourne in Gold clemence. Both GHW. I was struggling so hard as I could only pick one. I love both. It was so painful that I told her I just couldn't make the decision on the spot. It would make my heart sore if I were to pick one and to see her take the other away. So we split for me to think over it. I thought hard for a couple of hours and I'm going to pick the BBK28 from her tomorrow. I think along the way at some point I would want a Gold too.
> 
> Will share my reveal tomorrow.


 
I cant wait to see it.


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> My latest purchase arrived a couple of days ago. The CDC shawl from H.com. I didn't have time to take good pictures of it as I was walking out the door when it arrived.



Megt, I love your new shawl, beautiful pattern and color.


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Stunning.


Thank you. 


Dipmai said:


> I think in my situation it did help and I had been wanting the watch for a while now. *But normally I don't think if you buy a watch it will necessarily get you a B or K*.


Well, actually I think that it would help my SA specifically told me if I bought a watch I could buy the pink B in the back. I didn't and I wasn't offered the bag. I did make a large jewelry purchase, but they really are pushing watches. I have since been offered a Kelly 28, but as much as I love the look of the Kelly it isn't a functional bag for me so I passed. 


Purrsey said:


> She is beautiful I must say again. I know about the hard choice part... Because I went through that exactly just 8hrs ago. I met this owner who showed me her k28 box Sellier and k32 Retourne in Gold clemence. Both GHW. I was struggling so hard as I could only pick one. I love both. It was so painful that I told her I just couldn't make the decision on the spot. It would make my heart sore if I were to pick one and to see her take the other away. So we split for me to think over it. I thought hard for a couple of hours and I'm going to pick the BBK28 from her tomorrow. I think along the way at some point I would want a Gold too.
> 
> Will share my reveal tomorrow.


I can't wait to see your new bag.


tonkamama said:


> Megt, I love your new shawl, beautiful pattern and color.



Thank you Tonkamama.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lorihmatthews said:


> My new Tendresse Feline ...



*lori*, beautiful pic and congrats on your new Tendresse Feline.


----------



## lorihmatthews

megt10 said:


> I have 2 B's that DH thinks are the same bag



That is hilarious!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> My latest purchase arrived a couple of days ago. The CDC shawl from H.com. I didn't have time to take good pictures of it as I was walking out the door when it arrived.




That CSGM is marvelous and gorgeous and beautiful... And I am running out of adjectives [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> Just beautiful.
> 
> 
> *Stunning. LOL at hiding it from DH. I have 2 B's that DH thinks are the same bag *



Swear that my DH just sees a colored bag and doesn't even realize that they are all different Bs. Too funny, *meg*!


----------



## megt10

lorihmatthews said:


> That is hilarious!



Yes, it really is. Especially since one is a 35 denim/ vache leather and the other a 30 turquoise. Gives me ideas for future purchases . Here they are. If I can pass these off as the same bag that shows how much men notice a new bag.


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> She is beautiful I must say again. I know about the hard choice part... Because I went through that exactly just 8hrs ago. I met this owner who showed me her k28 box Sellier and k32 Retourne in Gold clemence. Both GHW. I was struggling so hard as I could only pick one. I love both. It was so painful that I told her I just couldn't make the decision on the spot. It would make my heart sore if I were to pick one and to see her take the other away. So we split for me to think over it. I thought hard for a couple of hours and I'm going to pick the BBK28 from her tomorrow. I think along the way at some point I would want a Gold too.
> 
> Will share my reveal tomorrow.



I can understand the indecision.  It's probably a matter of which one you want to start with (if it's your first Kelly).


----------



## Keren16

Looking forward to your reveal


----------



## megt10

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Swear that my DH just sees a colored bag and doesn't even realize that they are all different Bs. Too funny, *meg*!



Yep they are all the same to my DH. Shoes are another story. He always notices.


----------



## Dipmai

megt10 said:


> Yes, it really is. Especially since one is a 35 denim/ vache leather and the other a 30 turquoise. Gives me ideas for future purchases . Here they are. If I can pass these off as the same bag that shows how much men notice a new bag.




Too funny! But I am getting good ideas now on ways to trick my DH! Thanks! Lol


----------



## Dipmai

Purrsey said:


> She is beautiful I must say again. I know about the hard choice part... Because I went through that exactly just 8hrs ago. I met this owner who showed me her k28 box Sellier and k32 Retourne in Gold clemence. Both GHW. I was struggling so hard as I could only pick one. I love both. It was so painful that I told her I just couldn't make the decision on the spot. It would make my heart sore if I were to pick one and to see her take the other away. So we split for me to think over it. I thought hard for a couple of hours and I'm going to pick the BBK28 from her tomorrow. I think along the way at some point I would want a Gold too.
> 
> Will share my reveal tomorrow.




That's on my wishlist too. Looking forward to your reveal! And congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> Yep they are all the same to my DH. *Shoes are another story. He always notices.*



SAME. DH always asks if my shoes are NEW, lol. Even if they aren't. Gotta love him.


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually I think that it would help my SA specifically told me if I bought a watch I could buy the pink B in the back. I didn't and I wasn't offered the bag. I did make a large jewelry purchase, but they really are pushing watches. I have since been offered a Kelly 28, but as much as I love the look of the Kelly it isn't a functional bag for me so I passed.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Tonkamama.




PINK B?! I would do it if my SA told me that!! LOL!!


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Yes, it really is. Especially since one is a 35 denim/ vache leather and the other a 30 turquoise. Gives me ideas for future purchases . Here they are. If I can pass these off as the same bag that shows how much men notice a new bag.




LOL!! Too funny!


----------



## megt10

HGT said:


> PINK B?! I would do it if my SA told me that!! LOL!!



I almost did, but we aren't talking an inexpensive watch either. It was over 20,000. Granted I spent more on my bracelet but I really loved and wanted that. I had 2 pf members on conference texting during the process and they helped me walk away.


----------



## megt10

VigeeLeBrun said:


> SAME. DH always asks if my shoes are NEW, lol. Even if they aren't. Gotta love him.


 Mine too.


HGT said:


> LOL!! Too funny!



It really is.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Yes, it really is. Especially since one is a 35 denim/ vache leather and the other a 30 turquoise. Gives me ideas for future purchases . Here they are. If I can pass these off as the same bag that shows how much men notice a new bag.




Omg I have never laughed harder!! What u said is so true!!!! The only time my DH springs into action and pays attention to my bags or shoes is when I say "guess who got this for me?" And he has an ever ready same answer "me?" And I smile and say "of course" and then he will tell me what a fantastic choice he made and I just smile and let him feel happy about taking the credit [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg I have never laughed harder!! What u said is so true!!!! The only time my DH springs into action and pays attention to my bags or shoes is when I say "guess who got this for me?" And he has an ever ready same answer "me?" And I smile and say "of course" and then he will tell me what a fantastic choice he made and I just smile and let him feel happy about taking the credit [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



 I think I can pass a black B off as Colvert.


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> Yes, it really is. Especially since one is a 35 denim/ vache leather and the other a 30 turquoise. Gives me ideas for future purchases . Here they are. If I can pass these off as the same bag that shows how much men notice a new bag.




Wow, both bags are stunning! You've got many Bs in blue!


----------



## ninayoung

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg I have never laughed harder!! What u said is so true!!!! The only time my DH springs into action and pays attention to my bags or shoes is when I say "guess who got this for me?" And he has an ever ready same answer "me?" And I smile and say "of course" and then he will tell me what a fantastic choice he made and I just smile and let him feel happy about taking the credit [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




Whenever my DH asks me "is this new? Where did you get that from?" My standard answer is "from you! Long time ago!"


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> She is beautiful I must say again. I know about the hard choice part... Because I went through that exactly just 8hrs ago. I met this owner who showed me her k28 box Sellier and k32 Retourne in Gold clemence. Both GHW. I was struggling so hard as I could only pick one. I love both. It was so painful that I told her I just couldn't make the decision on the spot. It would make my heart sore if I were to pick one and to see her take the other away. So we split for me to think over it. I thought hard for a couple of hours and I'm going to pick the BBK28 from her tomorrow. I think along the way at some point I would want a Gold too.
> 
> Will share my reveal tomorrow.




Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Birdonce

Dipmai said:


> This is what I brought home today. I wanted to do a proper reveal but I had to take a quick picture and store it back in the box to hide from DH. [emoji16] I really wanted a simple neutral color. It's a K28. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> View attachment 3082839




I've always planned to get colors/black/gray but this is making me salivate for gold Togo.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122




She is PERFECT!!! Congratulations!


----------



## cotonblanc

Vintage piece from Spring 1999 : Popover jacket in grey wool by Martin Margiela for Hermès.

Additional detail shots of the interior sleeve lining and also the 'H' stitch buttons. This would be my 4th piece from this collection. Absolute favorite. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## thyme

cotonblanc said:


> Vintage piece from Spring 1999 : Popover jacket in grey wool by Martin Margiela for Hermès.
> 
> Additional detail shots of the interior sleeve lining and also the 'H' stitch buttons. This would be my 4th piece from this collection. Absolute favorite. Thanks for letting me share!



Great find! Love the details


----------



## ermottina

Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris


----------



## Mandy K

ermottina said:


> Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
> 
> Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris




So lovely! That Bleu nuit B is especially gorgeous!


----------



## Nahreen

ermottina said:


> Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
> Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris



Congratulations to two beautiful bags.


----------



## pree

I was hoping that my husband wouldn't notice how many Hermes scarves I have......until my children found my Hermes ribbons (from the scarf boxes) and were playing with it.....it was then that he asked 'how many scarves do you have?'....I took it as a rhetorical question which didn't need an answer! [emoji6][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## pree

I was hoping that my husband wouldn't notice how many Hermes scarves I have......until my children found my Hermes ribbons (from the scarf boxes) and were playing with it.....it was then that he asked 'how many scarves do you have?'....I took it as a rhetorical question which didn't need an answer! [emoji6][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Lovehermes89

ermottina said:


> Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
> Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris



WOW congratulation for scoring 2 birkins from Paris! The bleu glacier is TDF!!


----------



## ninayoung

ermottina said:


> Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
> 
> Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris




Omg!! Both are new colors, right? Big congrats! They look stunning!!!


----------



## leooh

My birthday present from Hermes boutique today.... To match my new LV cluny..

First ever Hermes boutique foray, hopefully first of many haha


----------



## pree

I was hoping that my husband wouldn't notice how many Hermes scarves I have......until my children found my Hermes ribbons (from the scarf boxes) and were playing with it.....it was then that he asked 'how many scarves do you have?'....I took it as a rhetorical question which didn't need an answer! [emoji6][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122




Purrsey, your K28 is a beauty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Hope you age well together!


----------



## Serva1

ermottina said:


> Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
> 
> Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris




Congrats to you both [emoji1] I especially love the bleu nuit [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I think I can pass a black B off as Colvert.




Hahaha!!! U gotta love how sweet and gullible they r[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

leooh said:


> View attachment 3084226
> 
> My birthday present from Hermes boutique today.... To match my new LV cluny..
> 
> First ever Hermes boutique foray, hopefully first of many haha




Beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ermottina said:


> Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
> 
> Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris




U lucky gal!!! What a beautiful haul!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ninayoung said:


> Whenever my DH asks me "is this new? Where did you get that from?" My standard answer is "from you! Long time ago!"




Lol!!! Amazing how husbands can be so clueless!!!


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122




Major congratulations!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]. You made a great choice.  Thinking about & anticipating your reveal.  Enjoy wearing her & more mod shots please!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122




Omg!!! She is a beauty!!! Many congrats! Black kelly is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122




Major congratulations!  You made a great choice !!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106].  I've been anticipating your reveal.  Enjoy wearing her & send more mod shots


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122




Major congratulations!  You made a great choice !!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106].  I've been anticipating your reveal.  Enjoy wearing her & send more mod shots


----------



## Keren16

Sorry. sent twice.  See how excited I am for you[emoji4]


----------



## megt10

ninayoung said:


> Wow, both bags are stunning! You've got many Bs in blue!


Now I need a red or a pink.


ninayoung said:


> Whenever my DH asks me "is this new? Where did you get that from?" My standard answer is "from you! Long time ago!"





Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122


Oh she is gorgeous! Congratulations.


cotonblanc said:


> Vintage piece from Spring 1999 : Popover jacket in grey wool by Martin Margiela for Hermès.
> 
> Additional detail shots of the interior sleeve lining and also the 'H' stitch buttons. This would be my 4th piece from this collection. Absolute favorite. Thanks for letting me share!


Love this. What a great find.


ermottina said:


> Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
> Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris


OMG, how gorgeous. You were very lucky indeed. Congratulations they are just beautiful.


----------



## megt10

leooh said:


> View attachment 3084226
> 
> My birthday present from Hermes boutique today.... To match my new LV cluny..
> 
> First ever Hermes boutique foray, hopefully first of many haha


Beautiful, congrats on your first purchase. I am sure it won't be your last. Happy Birthday too.


eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! U gotta love how sweet and gullible they r[emoji4]



I know bless their hearts.


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122



Wow, it looks brand new! Is it sellier?  Gorgeous!


----------



## rubysoma

cotonblanc said:


> Vintage piece from Spring 1999 : Popover jacket in grey wool by Martin Margiela for Hermès.
> 
> Additional detail shots of the interior sleeve lining and also the 'H' stitch buttons. This would be my 4th piece from this collection. Absolute favorite. Thanks for letting me share!



Amazing- any modeling pics please?


----------



## rubysoma

ermottina said:


> Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
> Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris



Wow! What wonderful Paris treats!  Congratulations!


----------



## ermottina

Many thanks to you all. Yes both new seasonal colors.




Nahreen said:


> Congratulations to two beautiful bags.





Mandy K said:


> So lovely! That Bleu nuit B is especially gorgeous!





Lovehermes89 said:


> WOW congratulation for scoring 2 birkins from Paris! The bleu glacier is TDF!!





ninayoung said:


> Omg!! Both are new colors, right? Big congrats! They look stunning!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> U lucky gal!!! What a beautiful haul!!!


----------



## cotonblanc

megt10 said:


> Love this. What a great find.





rubysoma said:


> Amazing- any modeling pics please?





chincac said:


> Great find! Love the details



Thank you all for the kind words. I'm very pleased with all the vintage pieces I found under Martin Margiela's time at Hermes. So understated yet so rich in details..

I haven't worn it yet but I found a similar piece on the runway as per my attachment.


----------



## megt10

cotonblanc said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. I'm very pleased with all the vintage pieces I found under Martin Margiela's time at Hermes. So understated yet so rich in details..
> 
> I haven't worn it yet but I found a similar piece on the runway as per my attachment.



Very cool looking.


----------



## Purrsey

cotonblanc said:


> Vintage piece from Spring 1999 : Popover jacket in grey wool by Martin Margiela for Hermès.
> 
> Additional detail shots of the interior sleeve lining and also the 'H' stitch buttons. This would be my 4th piece from this collection. Absolute favorite. Thanks for letting me share!




Wow this is such a beautiful piece. I've never seen this before and I think I have no choice but to love it. Great buy dear.


----------



## Dipmai

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122




OMG! Beautiful! I Need to get a BBK next! Congratulations!


----------



## Dipmai

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122




OMG! Beautiful! I Need to get a BBK next! Congrats!


----------



## Dipmai

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122




Congrats! So beautiful...I need to get a BBK next!


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks all!!

Haha I think something is not quite norm with the forum today. Seeing many double posts. 

Rubysoma, she does have some inevitable beauty marks but they are rather minor from afar (I've seen much worst ones even though younger). Yes she is Sellier.


----------



## BBdieBiene

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122




She is gorgeous! I can't believe she is 36 years young! Wow! Congrats on the amazing find!


----------



## Txoceangirl

cotonblanc said:


> Vintage piece from Spring 1999 : Popover jacket in grey wool by Martin Margiela for Hermès.
> 
> Additional detail shots of the interior sleeve lining and also the 'H' stitch buttons. This would be my 4th piece from this collection. Absolute favorite. Thanks for letting me share!


Incredible find!  Congrats.


----------



## S'Mom

shoes319 said:


> Just received the mousseline shawl English Garden - blue colorway - can't wait to play with it!!  Saw it in Vegas in April and my fab friend was with me from the pf - I've been dwelling on it and she went again and voila!  It is now mine!  Pics to come as moved in new house and still no internet!!



DYING to see this on you!!!!  Hurry up!!!


----------



## bluenavy

ermottina said:


> Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
> Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris


Love both colors.  Congrats


----------



## bluenavy

Purrsey said:


> Thanks gals for sharing my excitement. Here she is. I call her the Big Cousin (of my other H bags). She is 36 years young, K28. My first K. I hope I still look as good as her when I grow very old.
> View attachment 3084122


Gorgeous, great condition


----------



## sharontbl76

Because Black + Gold goes a long way... Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## megt10

sharontbl76 said:


> Because Black + Gold goes a long way... Thanks for letting me share.



Very pretty.


----------



## Lollipop15

Hi ladies, I would like to share my latest purchase from my local store! Corfou sandals and rodeo charm


----------



## Purrsey

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to share my latest purchase from my local store! Corfou sandals and rodeo charm




So pretty. I'm eyeing on this sandals too. But first, I'm getting the Night heels which I'm collecting later today. I'll look see these Corfou too  (my gf told me these are more comfy than Oran).

I like this color.


----------



## jess236

sharontbl76 said:


> Because Black + Gold goes a long way... Thanks for letting me share.


Lovely!  This is at the top of my wishlist! Enjoy


----------



## sharontbl76

Thank you, megt10


----------



## megt10

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to share my latest purchase from my local store! Corfou sandals and rodeo charm



Great finds.


----------



## sharontbl76

Thank you Jess236! I'm sure you will be enjoying yours very soon.


----------



## klynneann

cotonblanc said:


> Vintage piece from Spring 1999 : Popover jacket in grey wool by Martin Margiela for Hermès.
> 
> Additional detail shots of the interior sleeve lining and also the 'H' stitch buttons. This would be my 4th piece from this collection. Absolute favorite. Thanks for letting me share!



What a beautiful piece!



ermottina said:


> Lucky day in Paris last week for me and my daughter!
> Birkin 35 bleu nuit togo and Brkin 25 bleu glacier togo. Oran strass bleu gris



Ooo, that bleu nuit!!  Congrats to you both!


----------



## june17

It's been the longest time that i put myself on ban island. I moved to another country where H is not easily available here[emoji24] (good for my wallet though).

So a couple week ago i went to Scandinavian countries where again, it is not H-oliday shopping paradise. But on my way back, i went to dubai for 5 hours transit in the middle of the night. Suprissingly, dubai airport never close. So to kill my boredom i went to H, looking for a berline. 

The SA said they have a red mini berline and maybe a blue one. So i wanted to take a look at both. She came back with two boxes then suddenly she said 'oops, sorry i got the wrong one.' She brought out a medor clutch instead of the blue berline. Then it was the hardest decision ever between red mini berline, blue atoll mini berline and the medor clutch!!

So to cut my long story here is my 'accidental' purchases:






What do you thing? Did i make the right choice? Is medor clutch harder to get (i never asked for it before so this is my first time seeing one)?

And also, what colour is it? I only get the airport receipt that doesn't have the specification of it, so if any H-expert know the colour and leather of it?

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## june17

Deleted! (Double post)


----------



## june17

Deleted! (Double post)


----------



## Woclover11

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to share my latest purchase from my local store! Corfou sandals and rodeo charm




I love these, are they silver and black?


----------



## cr1stalangel

Congrats dear! I believe you did make the right decision. My personal opinion anyway. 
Just a guess here, perhaps it's Blue de Prusse in Tadelakt. 
We all should wish for this kind of mistakes from SAs! lol Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## Lollipop15

Purrsey said:


> So pretty. I'm eyeing on this sandals too. But first, I'm getting the Night heels which I'm collecting later today. I'll look see these Corfou too  (my gf told me these are more comfy than Oran).
> 
> I like this color.
> View attachment 3085229



Hi Purrsey! Can't wait to see your Night heels. I almost bought this blue/green colour too, but they didn't have my size >.<



Woclover11 said:


> I love these, are they silver and black?



They are metallic and black 



megt10 said:


> Great finds.



Thank you!


----------



## Purrsey

june17 said:


> It's been the longest time that i put myself on ban island. I moved to another country where H is not easily available here[emoji24] (good for my wallet though).
> 
> So a couple week ago i went to Scandinavian countries where again, it is not H-oliday shopping paradise. But on my way back, i went to dubai for 5 hours transit in the middle of the night. Suprissingly, dubai airport never close. So to kill my boredom i went to H, looking for a berline.
> 
> The SA said they have a red mini berline and maybe a blue one. So i wanted to take a look at both. She came back with two boxes then suddenly she said 'oops, sorry i got the wrong one.' She brought out a medor clutch instead of the blue berline. Then it was the hardest decision ever between red mini berline, blue atoll mini berline and the medor clutch!!
> 
> So to cut my long story here is my 'accidental' purchases:
> 
> View attachment 3085297
> 
> View attachment 3085299
> 
> 
> What do you thing? Did i make the right choice? Is medor clutch harder to get (i never asked for it before so this is my first time seeing one)?
> 
> And also, what colour is it? I only get the airport receipt that doesn't have the specification of it, so if any H-expert know the colour and leather of it?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Love the Corfou!

I'm not into the H clutches. But always look lovely on everyone else.


----------



## Purrsey

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi Purrsey! Can't wait to see your Night heels. I almost bought this blue/green colour too, but they didn't have my size >.<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are metallic and black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!





Here it goes. The pic looks more pink but IRL looks more gold. Anyway I love it so yes I'm taking them home. And I prefer this heel to the pic I posted. This one is all black.


----------



## Purrsey

And oh the store only has the Corfou in the same color. I will wait for other colors to come.


----------



## lynne_ross

june17 said:


> It's been the longest time that i put myself on ban island. I moved to another country where H is not easily available here[emoji24] (good for my wallet though).
> 
> So a couple week ago i went to Scandinavian countries where again, it is not H-oliday shopping paradise. But on my way back, i went to dubai for 5 hours transit in the middle of the night. Suprissingly, dubai airport never close. So to kill my boredom i went to H, looking for a berline.
> 
> The SA said they have a red mini berline and maybe a blue one. So i wanted to take a look at both. She came back with two boxes then suddenly she said 'oops, sorry i got the wrong one.' She brought out a medor clutch instead of the blue berline. Then it was the hardest decision ever between red mini berline, blue atoll mini berline and the medor clutch!!
> 
> So to cut my long story here is my 'accidental' purchases:
> 
> View attachment 3085297
> 
> View attachment 3085299
> 
> 
> What do you thing? Did i make the right choice? Is medor clutch harder to get (i never asked for it before so this is my first time seeing one)?
> 
> And also, what colour is it? I only get the airport receipt that doesn't have the specification of it, so if any H-expert know the colour and leather of it?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Both are beautiful purchases!
The medor has been hard to find in recent years, though in the past couple months seems like tpfers have been lucky and finding them (Including me!). To me it is a classic clutch that can be used for casual nights outs to black tie, so a must in my closet. Enjoy!


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Here it goes. The pic looks more pink but IRL looks more gold. Anyway I love it so yes I'm taking them home. And I prefer this heel to the pic I posted. This one is all black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085395



They look so good on you. I have these in black.


----------



## Giuliana

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to share my latest purchase from my local store! Corfou sandals and rodeo charm




Congrats! I like to color of the sandals! Hadn't seen this before.


----------



## atelierforward

sharontbl76 said:


> Because Black + Gold goes a long way... Thanks for letting me share.


Cannot go wrong with that combo. Classic. Congrats!


----------



## Lollipop15

Purrsey said:


> Here it goes. The pic looks more pink but IRL looks more gold. Anyway I love it so yes I'm taking them home. And I prefer this heel to the pic I posted. This one is all black.



Congrats! They look pretty on you ^^


----------



## Rami00

june17 said:


> It's been the longest time that i put myself on ban island. I moved to another country where H is not easily available here[emoji24] (good for my wallet though).
> 
> So a couple week ago i went to Scandinavian countries where again, it is not H-oliday shopping paradise. But on my way back, i went to dubai for 5 hours transit in the middle of the night. Suprissingly, dubai airport never close. So to kill my boredom i went to H, looking for a berline.
> 
> The SA said they have a red mini berline and maybe a blue one. So i wanted to take a look at both. She came back with two boxes then suddenly she said 'oops, sorry i got the wrong one.' She brought out a medor clutch instead of the blue berline. Then it was the hardest decision ever between red mini berline, blue atoll mini berline and the medor clutch!!
> 
> So to cut my long story here is my 'accidental' purchases:
> 
> View attachment 3085297
> 
> View attachment 3085299
> 
> 
> What do you thing? Did i make the right choice? Is medor clutch harder to get (i never asked for it before so this is my first time seeing one)?
> 
> And also, what colour is it? I only get the airport receipt that doesn't have the specification of it, so if any H-expert know the colour and leather of it?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



What a beautiful mistake! I love the clutch... Sorry I am not a color expert so not much help here. Congrats!


----------



## atelierforward

june17 said:


> It's been the longest time that i put myself on ban island. I moved to another country where H is not easily available here[emoji24] (good for my wallet though).
> 
> So a couple week ago i went to Scandinavian countries where again, it is not H-oliday shopping paradise. But on my way back, i went to dubai for 5 hours transit in the middle of the night. Suprissingly, dubai airport never close. So to kill my boredom i went to H, looking for a berline.
> 
> The SA said they have a red mini berline and maybe a blue one. So i wanted to take a look at both. She came back with two boxes then suddenly she said 'oops, sorry i got the wrong one.' She brought out a medor clutch instead of the blue berline. Then it was the hardest decision ever between red mini berline, blue atoll mini berline and the medor clutch!!
> 
> So to cut my long story here is my 'accidental' purchases:
> 
> View attachment 3085297
> 
> View attachment 3085299
> 
> 
> What do you thing? Did i make the right choice? Is medor clutch harder to get (i never asked for it before so this is my first time seeing one)?
> 
> And also, what colour is it? I only get the airport receipt that doesn't have the specification of it, so if any H-expert know the colour and leather of it?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Accident or not, those are two gorgeous purchases! And they would look great worn together. 

Clearly, I need to travel internationally and visit some of these H airport shops. Our US airports seem lame by comparison. All we have is lots of Starbucks and duty free perfume.


----------



## perfumegirl01

june17 said:


> It's been the longest time that i put myself on ban island. I moved to another country where H is not easily available here[emoji24] (good for my wallet though).
> 
> So a couple week ago i went to Scandinavian countries where again, it is not H-oliday shopping paradise. But on my way back, i went to dubai for 5 hours transit in the middle of the night. Suprissingly, dubai airport never close. So to kill my boredom i went to H, looking for a berline.
> 
> The SA said they have a red mini berline and maybe a blue one. So i wanted to take a look at both. She came back with two boxes then suddenly she said 'oops, sorry i got the wrong one.' She brought out a medor clutch instead of the blue berline. Then it was the hardest decision ever between red mini berline, blue atoll mini berline and the medor clutch!!
> 
> So to cut my long story here is my 'accidental' purchases:
> 
> View attachment 3085297
> 
> View attachment 3085299
> 
> 
> What do you thing? Did i make the right choice? Is medor clutch harder to get (i never asked for it before so this is my first time seeing one)?
> 
> And also, what colour is it? I only get the airport receipt that doesn't have the specification of it, so if any H-expert know the colour and leather of it?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




What a lovely color and in such a hot clutch!  I am waiting for mine to arrive and the wait is interminable!  My SA says that medors (the nonexotic ones) are usually in box and tadelakt.  Since box has been very limited lately and in the usual black and brown colors I guess yours is probably tadelakt.  Not a color expert so don't know what that is.  Sorry!


----------



## Nahreen

june17 said:


> It's been the longest time that i put myself on ban island. I moved to another country where H is not easily available here[emoji24] (good for my wallet though).
> 
> So a couple week ago i went to Scandinavian countries where again, it is not H-oliday shopping paradise. But on my way back, i went to dubai for 5 hours transit in the middle of the night. Suprissingly, dubai airport never close. So to kill my boredom i went to H, looking for a berline.
> 
> The SA said they have a red mini berline and maybe a blue one. So i wanted to take a look at both. She came back with two boxes then suddenly she said 'oops, sorry i got the wrong one.' She brought out a medor clutch instead of the blue berline. Then it was the hardest decision ever between red mini berline, blue atoll mini berline and the medor clutch!!
> 
> So to cut my long story here is my 'accidental' purchases:
> 
> View attachment 3085297
> 
> View attachment 3085299
> 
> 
> What do you thing? Did i make the right choice? Is medor clutch harder to get (i never asked for it before so this is my first time seeing one)?
> 
> And also, what colour is it? I only get the airport receipt that doesn't have the specification of it, so if any H-expert know the colour and leather of it?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations to two beautiful purchases.


----------



## mthona

New to me....

Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age. 

Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair. 

I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## eternallove4bag

june17 said:


> It's been the longest time that i put myself on ban island. I moved to another country where H is not easily available here[emoji24] (good for my wallet though).
> 
> So a couple week ago i went to Scandinavian countries where again, it is not H-oliday shopping paradise. But on my way back, i went to dubai for 5 hours transit in the middle of the night. Suprissingly, dubai airport never close. So to kill my boredom i went to H, looking for a berline.
> 
> The SA said they have a red mini berline and maybe a blue one. So i wanted to take a look at both. She came back with two boxes then suddenly she said 'oops, sorry i got the wrong one.' She brought out a medor clutch instead of the blue berline. Then it was the hardest decision ever between red mini berline, blue atoll mini berline and the medor clutch!!
> 
> So to cut my long story here is my 'accidental' purchases:
> 
> View attachment 3085297
> 
> View attachment 3085299
> 
> 
> What do you thing? Did i make the right choice? Is medor clutch harder to get (i never asked for it before so this is my first time seeing one)?
> 
> And also, what colour is it? I only get the airport receipt that doesn't have the specification of it, so if any H-expert know the colour and leather of it?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Wow!!! U made the perfect choice!!! Love love love!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

mthona said:


> New to me....
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.




Omg!!! She is 20yrs old??? She looks brand sparkling new!!! What an amazing bag u bought!!! Worth sending her for the spa[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mthona

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! She is 20yrs old??? She looks brand sparkling new!!! What an amazing bag u bought!!! Worth sending her for the spa[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Absolutely. The stamp is U in a circle. 1991.  The spa was so worth it.


----------



## TankerToad

june17 said:


> It's been the longest time that i put myself on ban island. I moved to another country where H is not easily available here[emoji24] (good for my wallet though).
> 
> So a couple week ago i went to Scandinavian countries where again, it is not H-oliday shopping paradise. But on my way back, i went to dubai for 5 hours transit in the middle of the night. Suprissingly, dubai airport never close. So to kill my boredom i went to H, looking for a berline.
> 
> The SA said they have a red mini berline and maybe a blue one. So i wanted to take a look at both. She came back with two boxes then suddenly she said 'oops, sorry i got the wrong one.' She brought out a medor clutch instead of the blue berline. Then it was the hardest decision ever between red mini berline, blue atoll mini berline and the medor clutch!!
> 
> So to cut my long story here is my 'accidental' purchases:
> 
> View attachment 3085297
> 
> View attachment 3085299
> 
> 
> What do you thing? Did i make the right choice? Is medor clutch harder to get (i never asked for it before so this is my first time seeing one)?
> 
> And also, what colour is it? I only get the airport receipt that doesn't have the specification of it, so if any H-expert know the colour and leather of it?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
YES PERFECT CHOICE
the Medor is rare and super special
Love both your choices! Perfection


----------



## deadly

TankerToad said:


> YES PERFECT CHOICE
> the Medor is rare and super special
> Love both your choices! Perfection


perfect choice


----------



## Keren16

mthona said:


> New to me....
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.




It does look new!
Beautiful too.   A lot of dedication on your part and the "vision" to know it would turn out this way!!
Enjoy her[emoji4]


----------



## mthona

Keren16 said:


> It does look new!
> Beautiful too.   A lot of dedication on your part and the "vision" to know it would turn out this way!!
> Enjoy her[emoji4]



I have seen H craftsmen work their wonders.  A few years ago I took a chance in a vintage gold Kelly 32 peau porc. It was in very sad, dirty shape that I was afraid to touch it. With the color being light, I was afraid there was no way H could clean it up.  I spent $1500 for a repair and refurbish on that bag and it came back like new.  I hope the new bags stand the test of time, but vintage bags are built to last and I am so happy that H stands beside their products 100%.  No other brand can compare IMO.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

june17 said:


> It's been the longest time that i put myself on ban island. I moved to another country where H is not easily available here[emoji24] (good for my wallet though).
> 
> So a couple week ago i went to Scandinavian countries where again, it is not H-oliday shopping paradise. But on my way back, i went to dubai for 5 hours transit in the middle of the night. Suprissingly, dubai airport never close. So to kill my boredom i went to H, looking for a berline.
> 
> The SA said they have a red mini berline and maybe a blue one. So i wanted to take a look at both. She came back with two boxes then suddenly she said 'oops, sorry i got the wrong one.' She brought out a medor clutch instead of the blue berline. Then it was the hardest decision ever between red mini berline, blue atoll mini berline and the medor clutch!!
> 
> So to cut my long story here is my 'accidental' purchases:
> 
> View attachment 3085297
> 
> View attachment 3085299
> 
> 
> What do you thing? Did i make the right choice? Is medor clutch harder to get (i never asked for it before so this is my first time seeing one)?
> 
> And also, what colour is it? I only get the airport receipt that doesn't have the specification of it, so if any H-expert know the colour and leather of it?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Lucky you, *june* ~ love your new Medor clutch PHW and it looks like bleu saphir to me. Love it and your new corfou sandals.


----------



## bluenavy

mthona said:


> New to me....
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.


Wow!!


----------



## BBdieBiene

mthona said:


> New to me....
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.




Wow, she is gorgeous! I'm blown away by the beauty of your vintage Kelly! Hermes did such a good Job of refurbishing. She looks absolutely perfect! [emoji7]


----------



## megt10

mthona said:


> New to me....
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.



Wow, they did an awesome job. She is just gorgeous. It really inspires me to continue buying H bags seeing what they can do. It was well worth the price to get it fixed. Congratulations.


----------



## mthona

bluenavy said:


> Wow!!



Thanks bluenavy. My jaw dropped when I picked her up yesterday. 







BBdieBiene said:


> Wow, she is gorgeous! I'm blown away by the beauty of your vintage Kelly! Hermes did such a good Job of refurbishing. She looks absolutely perfect! [emoji7]




H craftsmen are without a doubt bar none. 






megt10 said:


> Wow, they did an awesome job. She is just gorgeous. It really inspires me to continue buying H bags seeing what they can do. It was well worth the price to get it fixed. Congratulations.



I agree, megt.  I feel sometimes vintage and H refurbish is the way to go especially with the exclusivity of these bags.  The last forever.


----------



## Purrsey

mthona said:


> New to me....
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.




Congrats she looks perfect!!! I'm a new fan of box. Just few days ago I got my vintage stamp i K28 (in perfect condition). The craftsman has done a great job on yours and I'm sure your beauty will last a lifetime.


----------



## Piyo1115

My reveal is a bit overdue. Now off to ban island for a LONG time!


----------



## Piyo1115

...


----------



## Piyo1115

Sorry double posts


----------



## Ladybaga

Piyo1115 said:


> My reveal is a bit overdue. Now off to ban island for a LONG time!
> View attachment 3086357
> 
> View attachment 3086358
> 
> View attachment 3086359
> 
> View attachment 3086360
> 
> View attachment 3086361
> 
> View attachment 3086363



Congratulations on so many fabulous goodies!


----------



## sharontbl76

mthona said:


> New to me....
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.


OMG!! 20+ years old?? Now she looks like she's 2 months' old.. Congrats!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Piyo1115 said:


> My reveal is a bit overdue. Now off to ban island for a LONG time!
> View attachment 3086357
> 
> View attachment 3086358
> 
> View attachment 3086359
> 
> View attachment 3086360
> 
> View attachment 3086361
> 
> View attachment 3086363


You got them all at once? wow! Great pieces congrats


----------



## mthona

sharontbl76 said:


> OMG!! 20+ years old?? Now she looks like she's 2 months' old.. Congrats!!




This bag got a second chance and she looks fabulous!


----------



## readyinanhour

Just a few things I picked up yesterday. 
I went in only looking for the CDC in craie with rose gold and left with more than I expected! lol


----------



## BKKTina

readyinanhour said:


> Just a few things I picked up yesterday.
> I went in only looking for the CDC in craie with rose gold and left with more than I expected! lol
> 
> View attachment 3086476
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086478



All are gorgeous, but I absolutely LOVE the Pegasus Pop! I can't wait for this to show up in our stores on this side of the world.


----------



## atelierforward

Piyo1115 said:


> My reveal is a bit overdue. Now off to ban island for a LONG time!
> View attachment 3086357
> 
> View attachment 3086358
> 
> View attachment 3086359
> 
> View attachment 3086360
> 
> View attachment 3086361
> 
> View attachment 3086363


That CDC is to die for. Congratulations on all of your amazing purchases!


----------



## atelierforward

atelierforward said:


> That CDC is to die for. Congratulations on all of your amazing purchases!


Oops. Meant to say KDB, not CDC. Haven't had my morning coffee yet. And too many H acronyms!


----------



## lynne_ross

readyinanhour said:


> Just a few things I picked up yesterday.
> I went in only looking for the CDC in craie with rose gold and left with more than I expected! lol
> 
> View attachment 3086476
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086478



Love the silk!!!!! What size is it?


----------



## eternallove4bag

readyinanhour said:


> Just a few things I picked up yesterday.
> I went in only looking for the CDC in craie with rose gold and left with more than I expected! lol
> 
> View attachment 3086476
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086478




Beautiful CDCs and love the scarf too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Piyo1115 said:


> My reveal is a bit overdue. Now off to ban island for a LONG time!
> View attachment 3086357
> 
> View attachment 3086358
> 
> View attachment 3086359
> 
> View attachment 3086360
> 
> View attachment 3086361
> 
> View attachment 3086363




Omg!!! What gorgeous purchases!!


----------



## rubysoma

Piyo1115 said:


> My reveal is a bit overdue. Now off to ban island for a LONG time!
> View attachment 3086357
> 
> View attachment 3086358
> 
> View attachment 3086359
> 
> View attachment 3086360
> 
> View attachment 3086361
> 
> View attachment 3086363



At least you went off to ban island in style. Congratulations!


----------



## readyinanhour

BKKTina said:


> All are gorgeous, but I absolutely LOVE the Pegasus Pop! I can't wait for this to show up in our stores on this side of the world.





lynne_ross said:


> Love the silk!!!!! What size is it?





eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful CDCs and love the scarf too!




thanks everyone! lynne_ross, its 70cm x 70cm


----------



## lynne_ross

readyinanhour said:


> thanks everyone! lynne_ross, its 70cm x 70cm



Thanks! I am going to look for this exact one.


----------



## Ladybaga

readyinanhour said:


> Just a few things I picked up yesterday.
> I went in only looking for the CDC in craie with rose gold and left with more than I expected! lol
> 
> View attachment 3086476
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086478



Love your Hermes Haul!! 
I know what you mean about going in for ONE thing and coming out with several!
(I've been there many times. )


----------



## thyme

Piyo1115 said:


> My reveal is a bit overdue. Now off to ban island for a LONG time!



fab goodies! enjoy them all



readyinanhour said:


> Just a few things I picked up yesterday.
> I went in only looking for the CDC in craie with rose gold and left with more than I expected! lol



love the scarf, the cdcs are gorgeous and cute necklace. congrats!



mthona said:


> New to me....
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.




wow...amazing repair job!! congrats on your new K


----------



## bluenavy

Piyo1115 said:


> My reveal is a bit overdue. Now off to ban island for a LONG time!
> View attachment 3086357
> 
> View attachment 3086358
> 
> View attachment 3086359
> 
> View attachment 3086360
> 
> View attachment 3086361
> 
> View attachment 3086363


 
Great finds.


----------



## bluenavy

readyinanhour said:


> Just a few things I picked up yesterday.
> I went in only looking for the CDC in craie with rose gold and left with more than I expected! lol
> 
> View attachment 3086476
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086478


 
Great additions.  This happens to me too, I seem to always end up with more items than expected.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Happy to share my recent purchases! 
1. Exotic Kelly dog family (from right to left):
Blue Izmir alligator GHW
(With matching clic clac blue profond GHW)
Ficelle lizard GHW
Black gator GHW
Graphite gator PHW
2. Colvert/blue atoll belt w/Iris RG buckle
3. Jumping boots Black Box w/light gold HW
4. Mousseline 140cm silk "Point D Orgue" colour marine/saumon/turquoise
5. Mousseline 140cm silk "Brides Rebelles"
Thanks for letting me share. 
(Debating if I should be going to ban island!&#128527


----------



## Kat.Lee

Btw on a different note, while I was picking up the items posted above yesterday, I wasn't in a position to pick these up though. Sigh &#128513;. If I was picking these up as well, then I'm for sure saying "aloha" to ban island!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share my recent purchases!
> 
> 1. Exotic Kelly dog family (from right to left):
> 
> Blue Izmir alligator GHW
> 
> (With matching clic clac blue profond GHW)
> 
> Ficelle lizard GHW
> 
> Black gator GHW
> 
> Graphite gator PHW
> 
> 2. Colvert/blue atoll belt w/Iris RG buckle
> 
> 3. Jumping boots Black Box w/light gold HW
> 
> 4. Mousseline 140cm silk "Point D Orgue" colour marine/saumon/turquoise
> 
> 5. Mousseline 140cm silk "Brides Rebelles"
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> (Debating if I should be going to ban island![emoji57])




Omg!!! What gorgeous purchases!!! Faint! Faint!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Oh sorry everyone. Excuse me for my manners - Congrats to all the beautiful purchases you all made and shared. What a pleasure to admire each and every beautiful piece knowing they are in good possession with TLC of H lovers!! &#128512;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! What gorgeous purchases!!! Faint! Faint!!!



Thank you eternallove4bag. &#128536;


----------



## bagidiotic

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share my recent purchases!
> 1. Exotic Kelly dog family (from right to left):
> Blue Izmir alligator GHW
> (With matching clic clac blue profond GHW)
> Ficelle lizard GHW
> Black gator GHW
> Graphite gator PHW
> 2. Colvert/blue atoll belt w/Iris RG buckle
> 3. Jumping boots Black Box w/light gold HW
> 4. Mousseline 140cm silk "Point D Orgue" colour marine/saumon/turquoise
> 5. Mousseline 140cm silk "Brides Rebelles"
> Thanks for letting me share.
> (Debating if I should be going to ban island!&#128527



Wow fantastic  shopping  cart


----------



## bagidiotic

Kat.Lee said:


> Btw on a different note, while I was picking up the items posted above yesterday, I wasn't in a position to pick these up though. Sigh &#128513;. If I was picking these up as well, then I'm for sure saying "aloha" to ban island!!!



Not for sales
Display  only the sign

Both so dreamy


----------



## Kat.Lee

bagidiotic said:


> Not for sales
> Display  only the sign
> 
> Both so dreamy



Yeah. What a shame. H always does that!! Drooling over the "display only" items!!! But I guess they all will be homed one day.  &#128513;


----------



## Kat.Lee

bagidiotic said:


> Wow fantastic  shopping  cart



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## Piyo1115

Ladybaga said:


> Congratulations on so many fabulous goodies!







LOUKPEACH said:


> You got them all at once? wow! Great pieces congrats







atelierforward said:


> That CDC is to die for. Congratulations on all of your amazing purchases!







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! What gorgeous purchases!!







rubysoma said:


> At least you went off to ban island in style. Congratulations!







chincac said:


> fab goodies! enjoy them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the scarf, the cdcs are gorgeous and cute necklace. congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow...amazing repair job!! congrats on your new K







bluenavy said:


> Great finds.




Thank you all for your kind words!! [emoji4]


----------



## Piyo1115

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share my recent purchases!
> 
> 1. Exotic Kelly dog family (from right to left):
> 
> Blue Izmir alligator GHW
> 
> (With matching clic clac blue profond GHW)
> 
> Ficelle lizard GHW
> 
> Black gator GHW
> 
> Graphite gator PHW
> 
> 2. Colvert/blue atoll belt w/Iris RG buckle
> 
> 3. Jumping boots Black Box w/light gold HW
> 
> 4. Mousseline 140cm silk "Point D Orgue" colour marine/saumon/turquoise
> 
> 5. Mousseline 140cm silk "Brides Rebelles"
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> (Debating if I should be going to ban island![emoji57])




Enjoy the beautiful goodies! Let's head to Ban island together lol


----------



## Piyo1115

readyinanhour said:


> Just a few things I picked up yesterday.
> I went in only looking for the CDC in craie with rose gold and left with more than I expected! lol
> 
> View attachment 3086476
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086478




Congrats, I especially love the silk!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Piyo1115 said:


> Enjoy the beautiful goodies! Let's head to Ban island together lol



Hand in hand "beautifully"! &#128513;&#128109;


----------



## readyinanhour

lynne_ross said:


> Thanks! I am going to look for this exact one.



Good luck! My store had I think 5 different colors! 



Ladybaga said:


> Love your Hermes Haul!!
> I know what you mean about going in for ONE thing and coming out with several!
> (I've been there many times. )





chincac said:


> fab goodies! enjoy them all
> 
> 
> 
> love the scarf, the cdcs are gorgeous and cute necklace. congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow...amazing repair job!! congrats on your new K





bluenavy said:


> Great additions.  This happens to me too, I seem to always end up with more items than expected.




thank you everyone!


----------



## readyinanhour

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share my recent purchases!
> 1. Exotic Kelly dog family (from right to left):
> Blue Izmir alligator GHW
> (With matching clic clac blue profond GHW)
> Ficelle lizard GHW
> Black gator GHW
> Graphite gator PHW
> 2. Colvert/blue atoll belt w/Iris RG buckle
> 3. Jumping boots Black Box w/light gold HW
> 4. Mousseline 140cm silk "Point D Orgue" colour marine/saumon/turquoise
> 5. Mousseline 140cm silk "Brides Rebelles"
> Thanks for letting me share.
> (Debating if I should be going to ban island!&#128527



Great haul! Love the boots and the blue izmir bracelet especially!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Andalyn said:


> So elegant and classy!





ThierryH said:


> lorimatthews, Wow! The Tendresse Feline is gorgeous! Great colors, love it!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!





megt10 said:


> Just beautiful.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *lori*, beautiful pic and congrats on your new Tendresse Feline.



Thank you for everyone's kind words. I don't have a big collection by any means but I do love the pieces I have.


----------



## Suzie

I never thought I would buy one of these but I took the plunge.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Suzie said:


> I never thought I would buy one of these but I took the plunge.



Congrats. Aren't they cute? We are twins. 
And I still wait for more &#128014;&#128014;&#128014;&#128014;&#128014;! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Mandy K

Suzie said:


> I never thought I would buy one of these but I took the plunge.




You got one! Congratulations


----------



## brandee1002

So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.


----------



## bagidiotic

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.



I am with  you  honey
I will grab it too
Ghw 
I dont care its a b or k
Haha


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.



*brandee*, gorgeous!!! Major congrats.


----------



## bluenavy

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.


 


I love it.  I think it's going to be a great pop of color. congrats


----------



## eternallove4bag

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.




I LOVE the color!!! Lucky u got to bring her home[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

So my fixation with Hermes continued last week and I found myself buying my first Hermes bag, garden party 36 in  Rouge Duchesse (perfect work bag) and added another CSGM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;cavalaria D Parme/Vieux Rose/Rouge


----------



## eternallove4bag

Suzie said:


> I never thought I would buy one of these but I took the plunge.




Ooh so tempted by this!! Really cute!


----------



## brandee1002

bluenavy said:


> I love it.  I think it's going to be a great pop of color. congrats



Thank you ! I asked for this color in an evelyn. My sa called me back a few days later asking if I would take a bamboo kelly instead. 
&#128515;&#128515;






bagidiotic said:


> I am with  you  honey
> I will grab it too
> Ghw
> I dont care its a b or k
> Haha




It is an epsom kelly retourne . I thought it was a weird combo but I actually reallt like it .






VigeeLeBrun said:


> *brandee*, gorgeous!!! Major congrats.






Thank you love !!




eternallove4bag said:


> I LOVE the color!!! Lucky u got to bring her home[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 Thank you love !! 


Here is interior (i have no idea what the color is called ) a dark blue .


----------



## mimi 123

brandee1002 said:


> Thank you ! I asked for this color in an evelyn. My sa called me back a few days later asking if I would take a bamboo kelly instead.
> &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> It is an epsom kelly retourne . I thought it was a weird combo but I actually reallt like it .
> 
> Here is interior (i have no idea what the color is called ) a dark blue .



This is gorgeous and sporty! Congrats!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> So my fixation with Hermes continued last week and I found myself buying my first Hermes bag, garden party 36 in  Rouge Duchesse (perfect work bag) and added another CSGM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;cavalaria D Parme/Vieux Rose/Rouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088250
> View attachment 3088251




Love both your purchases[emoji178][emoji178]
May your fixation continue!


----------



## papertiger

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.



Love it!


----------



## Rami00

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.



A horse shoe in two gorgeous colors... You gotta be crazy not to buy it. Love it! Congrats!!


----------



## Rami00

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.





eternallove4bag said:


> So my fixation with Hermes continued last week and I found myself buying my first Hermes bag, garden party 36 in  Rouge Duchesse (perfect work bag) and added another CSGM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;cavalaria D Parme/Vieux Rose/Rouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088250
> View attachment 3088251



Oooooo so loving the colors on that shawl. You have impeccable taste.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

brandee1002 said:


> Thank you ! I asked for this color in an evelyn. My sa called me back a few days later asking if I would take a bamboo kelly instead.
> &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an epsom kelly retourne . I thought it was a weird combo but I actually reallt like it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love !!
> 
> 
> Here is interior (i have no idea what the color is called ) a dark blue .


Green and gold and I'm fainting


----------



## Giuliana

brandee1002 said:


> Thank you ! I asked for this color in an evelyn. My sa called me back a few days later asking if I would take a bamboo kelly instead.
> [emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an epsom kelly retourne . I thought it was a weird combo but I actually reallt like it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love !!
> 
> 
> Here is interior (i have no idea what the color is called ) a dark blue .




Congrats! What a lucky find!! Is it a size 32?


----------



## Suzie

Kat.Lee said:


> Congrats. Aren't they cute? We are twins.
> And I still wait for more &#128014;&#128014;&#128014;&#128014;&#128014;!
> Enjoy!



Thank you, I can imagine they get addictive.


----------



## atelierforward

brandee1002 said:


> Thank you ! I asked for this color in an evelyn. My sa called me back a few days later asking if I would take a bamboo kelly instead.
> &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an epsom kelly retourne . I thought it was a weird combo but I actually reallt like it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love !!
> 
> 
> Here is interior (i have no idea what the color is called ) a dark blue .


So beautiful. I love that shade of green. Lucky find!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.



Gorgeous...in gaga for hermes blue and green. ...just stunning.. Mod pics would be smashing


----------



## Chloesam

mthona said:


> New to me....
> 
> Just wanted to share my most recent H repair.  I got a hold of a navy box Kelly 35, 20+ years old, the handles and handle attachment leather pieces were torn and the hardware and turn locks were damaged and loose. The body and corners were in great shape, however, considering the bags' age.
> 
> Anyway, finally got it back from Paris and here is the after picture after $1900 worth of repair.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks brand new!  Thanks for letting me share.




Stunning mthona! Congrats on a wonderful find! She is a real beauty!


----------



## Chloesam

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.




Wow! How lucky are you! This is a stunning combination of colors! Congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share my recent purchases!
> 
> 1. Exotic Kelly dog family (from right to left):
> 
> Blue Izmir alligator GHW
> 
> (With matching clic clac blue profond GHW)
> 
> Ficelle lizard GHW
> 
> Black gator GHW
> 
> Graphite gator PHW
> 
> 2. Colvert/blue atoll belt w/Iris RG buckle
> 
> 3. Jumping boots Black Box w/light gold HW
> 
> 4. Mousseline 140cm silk "Point D Orgue" colour marine/saumon/turquoise
> 
> 5. Mousseline 140cm silk "Brides Rebelles"
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> (Debating if I should be going to ban island![emoji57])




Beautiful collection of arm candy! Congrats!


----------



## kasumi168

Suzie said:


> I never thought I would buy one of these but I took the plunge.



 YAY Suzie! You finally scored one. Enjoy


----------



## cr1stalangel

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share my recent purchases!
> 1. Exotic Kelly dog family (from right to left):
> Blue Izmir alligator GHW
> (With matching clic clac blue profond GHW)
> Ficelle lizard GHW
> Black gator GHW
> Graphite gator PHW
> 2. Colvert/blue atoll belt w/Iris RG buckle
> 3. Jumping boots Black Box w/light gold HW
> 4. Mousseline 140cm silk "Point D Orgue" colour marine/saumon/turquoise
> 5. Mousseline 140cm silk "Brides Rebelles"
> Thanks for letting me share.
> (Debating if I should be going to ban island!&#128527



Beautiful purchase Kat, but in my eyes your kitty stole the show! Adorable!!


----------



## Minano

Just got this today  love it! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Love both your purchases[emoji178][emoji178]
> May your fixation continue!




Lol!!! Thanks a ton Keren16[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Oooooo so loving the colors on that shawl. You have impeccable taste.




Thank U Rami! I am a big fan of ur style!! Can't wait for another of ur action shots!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Minano said:


> Just got this today  love it! Thanks for letting me share




Love it[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## vivelebag

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share my recent purchases!
> 
> 1. Exotic Kelly dog family (from right to left):
> 
> Blue Izmir alligator GHW
> 
> (With matching clic clac blue profond GHW)
> 
> Ficelle lizard GHW
> 
> Black gator GHW
> 
> Graphite gator PHW
> 
> 2. Colvert/blue atoll belt w/Iris RG buckle
> 
> 3. Jumping boots Black Box w/light gold HW
> 
> 4. Mousseline 140cm silk "Point D Orgue" colour marine/saumon/turquoise
> 
> 5. Mousseline 140cm silk "Brides Rebelles"
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> (Debating if I should be going to ban island![emoji57])




Amazing haul! Love everything!


----------



## Kat.Lee

readyinanhour said:


> Great haul! Love the boots and the blue izmir bracelet especially!



Thank you *readyinanhour*. 



Chloesam said:


> Beautiful collection of arm candy! Congrats!


Thank you. *Chloesam*. Lots to play with now! 



cr1stalangel said:


> Beautiful purchase Kat, but in my eyes your kitty stole the show! Adorable!!



Thank you *cr1satalangel*. Always so curious! 



vivelebag said:


> Amazing haul! Love everything!



Thank you *vivelebag*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> So my fixation with Hermes continued last week and I found myself buying my first Hermes bag, garden party 36 in  Rouge Duchesse (perfect work bag) and added another CSGM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;cavalaria D Parme/Vieux Rose/Rouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088250
> View attachment 3088251



Beautiful bag and scarf. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

brandee1002 said:


> Thank you ! I asked for this color in an evelyn. My sa called me back a few days later asking if I would take a bamboo kelly instead.
> &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> It is an epsom kelly retourne . I thought it was a weird combo but I actually reallt like it .Here is interior (i have no idea what the color is called ) a dark blue .



What a beauty. You are a lucky gal. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Minano said:


> Just got this today  love it! Thanks for letting me share



Congrats. Glad to be your twin!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful bag and scarf. Congrats and enjoy!




Thank u so much Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## giane82

My new kelly in my favorite color...

Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## Kat.Lee

giane82 said:


> My new kelly in my favorite color...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...



Such a beauty. Congrats!!!


----------



## Minano

May I know what color is this?


----------



## Nahreen

giane82 said:


> My new kelly in my favorite color...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...



It is beautiful. I have a K28 in a similar colour.


----------



## sonaale

Wow Brandee!! your bag I'd absolutely stunning!  major congrats!


----------



## Hermesaddictt

giane82 said:


> My new kelly in my favorite color...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...


So yummy


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> So my fixation with Hermes continued last week and I found myself buying my first Hermes bag, garden party 36 in  Rouge Duchesse (perfect work bag) and added another CSGM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;cavalaria D Parme/Vieux Rose/Rouge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088250
> View attachment 3088251


Beautiful bag and outfit. Very casual chic.


Suzie said:


> I never thought I would buy one of these but I took the plunge.


Twins. I love them.


brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.



OMG, that is awesome. What a great find. I love the color.


----------



## megt10

brandee1002 said:


> Thank you ! I asked for this color in an evelyn. My sa called me back a few days later asking if I would take a bamboo kelly instead.
> &#128515;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an epsom kelly retourne . I thought it was a weird combo but I actually reallt like it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love !!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love !!
> 
> 
> Here is interior (i have no idea what the color is called ) a dark blue .



It's gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## megt10

giane82 said:


> My new kelly in my favorite color...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...



Wow, I love this color. It is so vibrant and beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## xwsxws

Got my first rodeo charm this week


----------



## megt10

Minano said:


> Just got this today  love it! Thanks for letting me share


I love these bracelets. I wish I could wear them. Yours is gorgeous.


xwsxws said:


> Got my first rodeo charm this week
> View attachment 3089126



Twins. They are just adorable. I love them.


----------



## Txoceangirl

giane82 said:


> My new kelly in my favorite color...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...


So beautiful!  Love the twilly and rodeo.  Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

xwsxws said:


> Got my first rodeo charm this week
> View attachment 3089126


So great!


----------



## Txoceangirl

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.


So kind of you to take in this special little treasure!  

I took one in last week too, a Bearn chèvre bicolor Rose Shocking and Violet.  It takes special people to give these forgotten beauties a home.


----------



## bluenavy

giane82 said:


> My new kelly in my favorite color...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...


 
gorgeous


----------



## Minano

xwsxws said:


> Got my first rodeo charm this week
> View attachment 3089126



We are twins


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Beautiful bag and outfit. Very casual chic.
> 
> 
> 
> Twins. I love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, that is awesome. What a great find. I love the color.




Thank u so much megt10[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

xwsxws said:


> Got my first rodeo charm this week
> View attachment 3089126




Love the color!!! So cute[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## crazyforbag

brandee1002 said:


> So I took in an orphan . She was a special order for another lady who waited almost 2 years, but decided not to take her home . This is my all time favorite hermes color, a love it or hate it for some.


 
Beautiful color! I have a 32 togo myself. I love the color, it is a happy color.


----------



## megt10

Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.


----------



## megt10

Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.



Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## JulesB68

She's very elegant Meg; wear in good health! Love the scarves as well. The colour of that CI is absolutely fab!


----------



## Ethengdurst

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



WOWZA! Love everything! And your closet/dressing room is my dream!


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!





JulesB68 said:


> She's very elegant Meg; wear in good health! Love the scarves as well. The colour of that CI is absolutely fab!





Ethengdurst said:


> WOWZA! Love everything! And your closet/dressing room is my dream!



Thank you so much ladies. I think elegant is the right word for this one.


----------



## sonaale

Congrats Meg!  Gorgeous bag and closet!


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.


 Meg, that bag is gorgeous on you. I have etoupe and it is my UHG bag because it works with everything. Yours even better because it is 30 and mine is 35. The twillies are perfect and well the closet is a dream. I think this is the perfect neutral for you. Black would be too harsh for SCal I think and even though I love Gold I like GrisT better. Great choice and enjoy.


----------



## Mininana

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.




Congratulations! what a gorgeous purchase!!!


----------



## atelierforward

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.


Absolutely classic and gorgeous. Rest assured you made a great choice! Now, the big question is - are you still planning to try for a red or pink B too?


----------



## Mandy K

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.




Wow congratulations! What a stunning bag and your closet is simply to die for! [emoji7] it must be such a thrill to get ready in the mornings surrounded by so many beautiful things! Congrats again- what a wonderful SA you have!


----------



## MSO13

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.




Congrats Meg! But the question is will your DH think this is the same as your blue bags?? [emoji6]


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.




Congrats!!! Can't believe this is your first from the store with all your purchases! And your closet is my dream! Enjoy!


----------



## chica727

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



Congratulations! B aside, I love your  closet and how organized it is.


----------



## Freckles1

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.




Meg, I DIE!!!! You have fabulous taste darling and I am jealy of all of your beautiful purchases!!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## billysmom

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.


You and your friend are absolutely correct - that bag suits you down to the ground.  What a stunning neutral on you!  Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## blueberryjam

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.



Congratulations on your new Gris T birkin *megt10*! Looks good on you!

You have a fabulous closet!


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



You look  gorgeous  with gt
Glad  you picked  it  up
Fabulous closet btw


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.



Oh Meg what a stunning purchase. Big congrats! GT is such a gorgeous subtle colour that goes with almost everything IMHO. We are twins on the bag, the rodeo and the insert bag (except mine is a B35 and insert is in neutral). I love the insert bag so much, going out without it except when use small bags. Makes it so much easier to switch bags (especially for one that always ends up in a rush to go out like me &#128513!
Enjoy your new baby and hope to see more beautiful in action shots from you. 
Btw hope your baby Misha is getting better! &#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dear Meg here's my GT B35 and insert.
Enjoy your GT! &#128536;


----------



## doves75

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.




Congrats megt10!! Gorgeous color [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996; twillies are very nice too...esp the collections Imperials [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 
Enjoy your new fresh from the store Birkin!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.




My god Megt10 u have IMPECCABLE taste!!! My goodness what a closet! It's a dream closet!!! I used to think I was organized but u put me to shame!!!! And that birkin!!! And the scarves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...omg I  am speechless!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Kat.Lee said:


> Dear Meg here's my GT B35 and insert.
> Enjoy your GT! &#128536;


 Gris T and all those fancy accessories...


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.


So gorgeous!  Beautiful scarves too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Dear Meg here's my GT B35 and insert.
> 
> Enjoy your GT! [emoji8]




I am falling in love with this color so much!!! Just gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## brandee1002

Kat.Lee said:


> What a beauty. You are a lucky gal. Congrats and enjoy!











LOUKPEACH said:


> Green and gold and I'm fainting











Giuliana said:


> Congrats! What a lucky find!! Is it a size 32?











atelierforward said:


> So beautiful. I love that shade of green. Lucky find!!











trishaluvslv said:


> Gorgeous...in gaga for hermes blue and green. ...just stunning.. Mod pics would be smashing











Chloesam said:


> Wow! How lucky are you! This is a stunning combination of colors! Congrats!











sonaale said:


> Wow Brandee!! your bag I'd absolutely stunning!  major congrats!











megt10 said:


> Beautiful bag and outfit. Very casual chic.
> 
> Twins. I love them.
> 
> 
> OMG, that is awesome. What a great find. I love the color.











megt10 said:


> It's gorgeous. I love it.




Thank you ladies !! Yes she is a 32 !  &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## brandee1002

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.




Gris T was my first neutral ! I think its one of the best colors ever produced. Major congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> I am falling in love with this color so much!!! Just gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





LOUKPEACH said:


> Gris T and all those fancy accessories...



Thank you 
GT is my all time favourite. I recall ca.10 years ago when I started venturing into Birkin, GT was the very first colour that I eyed on and wished to get. Unfortunately back then I wasn't lucky enough to find one and instead ended up getting etoupe. I also love my etoupe which travelled with me for countless trips. However GT has its significant place deep down in my heart. On various occasions and locations I kept asking for GT's availability but sadly learnt that H stopped its production years and years ago. Until recently (actually end of last year) I realise that GT is reissued! OMG my heart pumps like crazy thinking here's my chance to get one perhaps (the feeling back in 10 years ago emerges again). So I spread the words of my wish to several SAs in different countries. Eventually just a couple of weeks I FINALLY get to bring one home. The excitement when the SA called and told me she's got one shipment coming simply puts my heart hanging for a few days till the day I had her in my shopping cart. 
There you go. My little story of the journey of my GT possession. 
Thank you for your reading and sorry for the long story.


----------



## Dipmai

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.


Gorgeous Gris T Birkin! And I'm in love with your closet! Congrats!! But I'm sure you are still going to want that red or pink one. Lol!


----------



## Dipmai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you
> GT is my all time favourite. I recall ca.10 years ago when I started venturing into Birkin, GT was the very first colour that I eyed on and wished to get. Unfortunately back then I wasn't lucky enough to find one and instead ended up getting etoupe. I also love my etoupe which travelled with me for countless trips. However GT has its significant place deep down in my heart. On various occasions and locations I kept asking for GT's availability but sadly learnt that H stopped its production years and years ago. Until recently (actually end of last year) I realise that GT is reissued! OMG my heart pumps like crazy thinking here's my chance to get one perhaps (the feeling back in 10 years ago emerges again). So I spread the words of my wish to several SAs in different countries. Eventually just a couple of weeks I FINALLY get to bring one home. The excitement when the SA called and told me she's got one shipment coming simply puts my heart hanging for a few days till the day I had her in my shopping cart.
> There you go. My little story of the journey of my GT possession.
> Thank you for your reading and sorry for the long story.


Congrats to you too Kat.Lee, on your GT score! I always drool over your collection! Please post yours too!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dipmai said:


> Congrats to you too Kat.Lee, on your GT score! I always drool over your collection! Please post yours too!



Thank you Dipmai for your patience reading my long story. Here's one GT shot took a couple of weeks ago though. Thank you.


----------



## megt10

sonaale said:


> Congrats Meg!  Gorgeous bag and closet!


Thank you.


Onthego said:


> Meg, that bag is gorgeous on you. I have etoupe and it is my UHG bag because it works with everything. Yours even better because it is 30 and mine is 35. The twillies are perfect and well the closet is a dream. I think this is the perfect neutral for you. Black would be too harsh for SCal I think and even though I love Gold I like GrisT better. Great choice and enjoy.


Thanks so much. Funny, I only have a couple of black bags and I hardly ever use them. This just really felt like a great go with everything color.


Mininana said:


> Congratulations! what a gorgeous purchase!!!


Thank you.


atelierforward said:


> Absolutely classic and gorgeous. Rest assured you made a great choice! Now, the big question is - are you still planning to try for a red or pink B too?


Of course I am  but everyone needs a neutral. Or maybe my tastes are changing a bit.


----------



## atelierforward

Happy to show off my new Night 70 sandals in epsom. Absolutely fell in love with the color as I have nothing like it in my closet. I'm usually all about neutrals or blue. I think this may be my first pair of red shoes ever, and where better to start than H.


----------



## megt10

Mandy K said:


> Wow congratulations! What a stunning bag and your closet is simply to die for! [emoji7] it must be such a thrill to get ready in the mornings surrounded by so many beautiful things! Congrats again- what a wonderful SA you have!


Thank you so much. I do love my closet. I designed it a few years after joining tpf


MrsOwen3 said:


> Congrats Meg! But the question is will your DH think this is the same as your blue bags?? [emoji6]


Thank you. Nope had to show him right away. Can you think of a color I can pass off for this one? 


HGT said:


> Congrats!!! Can't believe this is your first from the store with all your purchases! And your closet is my dream! Enjoy!



Thank you HGT.  To be fair, until recently, most of my purchases have been through H.com not through my local store or SA. It's very hard for me to get there as I take care of my MIL full time. It takes a lot out of her to bring her (though she enjoys going occasionally) well and me too pushing the wheelchair. I can only leave her when I have someone at the house at least most of the day. Yesterday to and from traffic took 2.5 hrs and I only live 28 miles away. Until recently I didn't want a Birkin. My SA has been very helpful in finding what I am looking for and sending it.


----------



## megt10

chica727 said:


> Congratulations! B aside, I love your  closet and how organized it is.





Freckles1 said:


> Meg, I DIE!!!! You have fabulous taste darling and I am jealy of all of your beautiful purchases!!! Fantastic!!!





billysmom said:


> You and your friend are absolutely correct - that bag suits you down to the ground.  What a stunning neutral on you!  Congratulations!!!!!!!





blueberryjam said:


> Congratulations on your new Gris T birkin *megt10*! Looks good on you!
> 
> You have a fabulous closet!



Thank you ladies so much for your kind words. I did a thread when I designed my closet and had it built above my master bathroom.


----------



## megt10

bagidiotic said:


> You look  gorgeous  with gt
> Glad  you picked  it  up
> Fabulous closet btw


Than you so much for your kind words. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Oh Meg what a stunning purchase. Big congrats! GT is such a gorgeous subtle colour that goes with almost everything IMHO. We are twins on the bag, the rodeo and the insert bag (except mine is a B35 and insert is in neutral). I love the insert bag so much, going out without it except when use small bags. Makes it so much easier to switch bags (especially for one that always ends up in a rush to go out like me &#128513!
> Enjoy your new baby and hope to see more beautiful in action shots from you.
> Btw hope your baby Misha is getting better! &#128536;


Thank you Kat. You are always so sweet. Misha seems to be fine today. He stayed with me all day even up in the closet.


Kat.Lee said:


> Dear Meg here's my GT B35 and insert.
> Enjoy your GT! &#128536;


Totally gorgeous. Love the twillys too.


doves75 said:


> Congrats megt10!! Gorgeous color [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996; twillies are very nice too...esp the collections Imperials [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Enjoy your new fresh from the store Birkin!


Thank you so much. 



eternallove4bag said:


> My god Megt10 u have IMPECCABLE taste!!! My goodness what a closet! It's a dream closet!!! I used to think I was organized but u put me to shame!!!! And that birkin!!! And the scarves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...omg I  am speechless!


----------



## Dipmai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Dipmai for your patience reading my long story. Here's one GT shot took a couple of weeks ago though. Thank you.




Love your whole look! Of course Im lovin' your B but those shoes are so cute!! Who makes them?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dipmai said:


> Love your whole look! Of course Im lovin' your B but those shoes are so cute!! Who makes them?



Thank you Dipmai. Shoes are from Gucci, at least 10 years old. &#128513;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Thank you Kat. You are always so sweet. Misha seems to be fine today. He stayed with me all day even up in the closet.
> 
> Totally gorgeous. Love the twillys too.



Thank you Meg.  Glad to hear Misha is fine today and enjoys being around mommy. And of course very happy for your new purchase! Enjoy!&#128536;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> My god Megt10 u have IMPECCABLE taste!!! My goodness what a closet! It's a dream closet!!! I used to think I was organized but u put me to shame!!!! And that birkin!!! And the scarves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...omg I  am speechless!


Aww thank you so much. I actually am in the midst of another purge so I can be better organized. 


LOUKPEACH said:


> Gris T and all those fancy accessories...


Thank you.


Txoceangirl said:


> So gorgeous!  Beautiful scarves too!


Thank you.


eternallove4bag said:


> I am falling in love with this color so much!!! Just gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


It kind of sneaks up on you. Prior to this I don't think I even knew what the color looked like. I tend to be a color girl. Then this season I have opted for mostly neutral colors or more subdued in my scarves and shawls. Obviously it has carried over to bag as well.


brandee1002 said:


> Gris T was my first neutral ! I think its one of the best colors ever produced. Major congrats!


Thank you. Then I am in wonderful company with you and Kat.


atelierforward said:


> Happy to show off my new Night 70 sandals in epsom. Absolutely fell in love with the color as I have nothing like it in my closet. I'm usually all about neutrals or blue. I think this may be my first pair of red shoes ever, and where better to start than H.


These are gorgeous. I love red shoes and these are so pretty.


----------



## riquita

atelierforward, your shoes are gorgeous! My favorite color is red, and I am drooling over this pair.


----------



## rubysoma

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



Was waiting for your reveal. Beautiful!


----------



## megt10

rubysoma said:


> Was waiting for your reveal. Beautiful!


Thank you so much.


----------



## atelierforward

riquita said:


> atelierforward, your shoes are gorgeous! My favorite color is red, and I am drooling over this pair.



Thank you so much! I couldn't help myself when I saw them. The SA was kind enough to track them down in my size and ship to the store asap for me.



megt10 said:


> These are gorgeous. I love red shoes and these are so pretty.



You have impeccable taste, so I truly appreciate the compliment. I must be on the right track! I aspire to have a closet like yours. Seriously AMAZING


----------



## Kat.Lee

atelierforward said:


> Happy to show off my new Night 70 sandals in epsom. Absolutely fell in love with the color as I have nothing like it in my closet. I'm usually all about neutrals or blue. I think this may be my first pair of red shoes ever, and where better to start than H.



Beautiful find and definitely a keeper. Congrats!


----------



## megt10

atelierforward said:


> Thank you so much! I couldn't help myself when I saw them. The SA was kind enough to track them down in my size and ship to the store asap for me.
> 
> 
> 
> You have impeccable taste, so I truly appreciate the compliment. I must be on the right track! I aspire to have a closet like yours. Seriously AMAZING



You are very kind. I built the closet over the master bath in our bedroom. Well my contractor did based on the kind of look I was going for and to maximize the space. We had 20 foot ceilings so I was able to close in the ceiling and basically create a room addition. There is a thread on here where I showed what it was like before, During and after.


----------



## Monceau

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.


Amazing finds, *Megt10*! The Gris T B30 is so elegant and all of your silk selections are fabulous with it! What a dream day at H, so happy for you!


----------



## MYH

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.


Congrats Meg! Another Gris T. Lover here.  You will not regret having a neutral.  It will prove more useful than you ever imagined!


----------



## Nikonina

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.




Wow Gris T ... Drooling


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I do love my closet. I designed it a few years after joining tpf
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Nope had to show him right away. Can you think of a color I can pass off for this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you HGT.  To be fair, until recently, most of my purchases have been through H.com not through my local store or SA. It's very hard for me to get there as I take care of my MIL full time. It takes a lot out of her to bring her (though she enjoys going occasionally) well and me too pushing the wheelchair. I can only leave her when I have someone at the house at least most of the day. Yesterday to and from traffic took 2.5 hrs and I only live 28 miles away. Until recently I didn't want a Birkin. My SA has been very helpful in finding what I am looking for and sending it.




So nice of you taking care of your MIL full time.  A lot of people won't do that but just pay a stranger to do it!  You will be blessed!!! More H goodies will come your way!


----------



## giane82

Minano said:


> May I know what color is this?



This is feu...



Nahreen said:


> It is beautiful. I have a K28 in a similar colour.





Hermesaddictt said:


> So yummy





Txoceangirl said:


> So beautiful!  Love the twilly and rodeo.  Congrats!





bluenavy said:


> gorgeous





megt10 said:


> Wow, I love this color. It is so vibrant and beautiful. Congratulations.



Thank you everyone...I love the colour too...I was really happy when my SA took it out...it had all that I was looking for....sellier, size, colour.


----------



## giane82

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



It's gorgeous!!!! Gris T is the next colour on my list....and I have the same silk bag insert!!

Enjoy all your goodies...


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.



Megt, congrats on getting this beauty!  The color is perfect for the sunny S. Cal!


----------



## S'Mom

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.


OK!  YES, YES, YES!  This is a PERFECT neutral ESPECIALLY for where you live, Meg!!!!  omg....GT?  It's GORGEOUS!!!!  

I'll bet you reach for this baby SO much you won't believe it.  

I am JELLY about this bag.....I have an Etoupe B 30 and that baby gets a workout BUT I'd chuck a lung for GT in either a B or a Kelly!!!!  

I'm SO glad you brought it home!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

atelierforward said:


> Happy to show off my new Night 70 sandals in epsom. Absolutely fell in love with the color as I have nothing like it in my closet. I'm usually all about neutrals or blue. I think this may be my first pair of red shoes ever, and where better to start than H.



Gorgeous red shoes!


----------



## H.C.LV.

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



Meg this colour suits you SO well!!! Congrats! Really elegant!


----------



## atelierforward

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful find and definitely a keeper. Congrats!





tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous red shoes!



Thank you ladies! Appreciate the support (and enablement)  of my growing H habit.


----------



## megt10

Monceau said:


> Amazing finds, *Megt10*! The Gris T B30 is so elegant and all of your silk selections are fabulous with it! What a dream day at H, so happy for you!


Thank you so much, Monceau.


MYH said:


> Congrats Meg! Another Gris T. Lover here.  You will not regret having a neutral.  It will prove more useful than you ever imagined!


I believe it will too. I have so many colorful dresses that this bag will work beautifully with.


Nikonina said:


> Wow Gris T ... Drooling


Thank you.


HGT said:


> So nice of you taking care of your MIL full time.  A lot of people won't do that but just pay a stranger to do it!  You will be blessed!!! More H goodies will come your way!


Aww, thank you. She was in a retirement community, but she wasn't getting the help she needed so I quit my job and took over. She is doing great now. We are just fortunate enough that we could afford to do it.


giane82 said:


> It's gorgeous!!!! Gris T is the next colour on my list....and I have the same silk bag insert!!
> 
> Enjoy all your goodies...


Thank you. I think the color is great. The bag insert is going to be very useful.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Megt, congrats on getting this beauty!  The color is perfect for the sunny S. Cal!


Thank you so much, Tonka. I agree it is a perfect SoCal color.


S'Mom said:


> OK!  YES, YES, YES!  This is a PERFECT neutral ESPECIALLY for where you live, Meg!!!!  omg....GT?  It's GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> I'll bet you reach for this baby SO much you won't believe it.
> 
> I am JELLY about this bag.....I have an Etoupe B 30 and that baby gets a workout BUT I'd chuck a lung for GT in either a B or a Kelly!!!!
> 
> I'm SO glad you brought it home!!!!


I am really glad that I brought her home too.


H.C.LV. said:


> Meg this colour suits you SO well!!! Congrats! Really elegant!



Thank you so much.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much. Funny, I only have a couple of black bags and I hardly ever use them. This just really felt like a great go with everything color.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I am  but everyone needs a neutral. Or maybe my tastes are changing a bit.




Meg congrats! You did so well!


----------



## Andy1612

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



Congrats! She is just so beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you
> 
> GT is my all time favourite. I recall ca.10 years ago when I started venturing into Birkin, GT was the very first colour that I eyed on and wished to get. Unfortunately back then I wasn't lucky enough to find one and instead ended up getting etoupe. I also love my etoupe which travelled with me for countless trips. However GT has its significant place deep down in my heart. On various occasions and locations I kept asking for GT's availability but sadly learnt that H stopped its production years and years ago. Until recently (actually end of last year) I realise that GT is reissued! OMG my heart pumps like crazy thinking here's my chance to get one perhaps (the feeling back in 10 years ago emerges again). So I spread the words of my wish to several SAs in different countries. Eventually just a couple of weeks I FINALLY get to bring one home. The excitement when the SA called and told me she's got one shipment coming simply puts my heart hanging for a few days till the day I had her in my shopping cart.
> 
> There you go. My little story of the journey of my GT possession.
> 
> Thank you for your reading and sorry for the long story.




Thanks for sharing Kat.Lee! Goes to show patience really pays off!!! Getting a B or a K in Gris T is definitely on my list[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; it's one of the best colors hermes has introduced and ur bag truly looks phenomenal!!! Btw love ur etoupe too!!!


----------



## Andy1612

A little present from by fiance, my first clic H. But I'm not sure if it's really my style and if I should keep it


----------



## Txoceangirl

Andy1612 said:


> A little present from by fiance, my first clic H. But I'm not sure if it's really my style and if I should keep it


It's really beautiful and looks great with your skin tone. I like to layer mine with other H or non-H bracelets and wear it with my watch. It's a classic. Enjoy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Andy1612 said:


> A little present from by fiance, my first clic H. But I'm not sure if it's really my style and if I should keep it




I really love it!!! I love to stack them with my other bracelets and they add an instant jazz to any outfit! I hope u keep it!


----------



## Andy1612

Txoceangirl said:


> It's really beautiful and looks great with your skin tone. I like to layer mine with other H or non-H bracelets and wear it with my watch. It's a classic. Enjoy!











eternallove4bag said:


> I really love it!!! I love to stack them with my other bracelets and they add an instant jazz to any outfit! I hope u keep it!



Thank you both! 
I think that I will keep it, i do love the color


----------



## catsinthebag

Andy1612 said:


> Thank you both!
> I think that I will keep it, i do love the color



Glad you're keeping it, it's a very pretty color. My DH gave me a Clic H (black with PHW) a couple years ago for Christmas, and I wasn't sure about it either. But they are so classic, and comfortable to wear, it's now one of my most used bracelets! Hope you continue to enjoy yours.


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.



Congratulations Megt. We are twins on this color. And, I am sure you have seen my endless, annoying action shots of it that I can't help... just in love with it so much. It's the perfect neutral. 

Enjoy yours!


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



Your closet is a freakin dream. WOW!


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg congrats! You did so well!


Thank you so much.


Andy1612 said:


> Congrats! She is just so beautiful!


Thanks Andy.


Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you
> GT is my all time favourite. I recall ca.10 years ago when I started venturing into Birkin, GT was the very first colour that I eyed on and wished to get. Unfortunately back then I wasn't lucky enough to find one and instead ended up getting etoupe. I also love my etoupe which travelled with me for countless trips. However GT has its significant place deep down in my heart. On various occasions and locations I kept asking for GT's availability but sadly learnt that H stopped its production years and years ago. Until recently (actually end of last year) I realise that GT is reissued! OMG my heart pumps like crazy thinking here's my chance to get one perhaps (the feeling back in 10 years ago emerges again). So I spread the words of my wish to several SAs in different countries. Eventually just a couple of weeks I FINALLY get to bring one home. The excitement when the SA called and told me she's got one shipment coming simply puts my heart hanging for a few days till the day I had her in my shopping cart.
> There you go. My little story of the journey of my GT possession.
> Thank you for your reading and sorry for the long story.


I love this story. I am so glad that you finally got her. 


Andy1612 said:


> A little present from by fiance, my first clic H. But I'm not sure if it's really my style and if I should keep it



Oh Andy, it is beautiful and it looks so good on you. What a sweet DF!


----------



## megt10

Andy1612 said:


> Thank you both!
> I think that I will keep it, i do love the color


I am so glad it really does look great with your skin tone. 


Rami00 said:


> Congratulations Megt. We are twins on this color. And, I am sure you have seen my endless, annoying action shots of it that I can't help... just in love with it so much. It's the perfect neutral.
> 
> Enjoy yours!


I am in good company it appears with the GT. I can't wait to wear her. I really was shocked how much I loved the color since I am really drawn to color. It just really looked classy and understated when I took the picture at the store.

There are a few people that I wish would post action shots every day and you are one of them and Kat is another 


Rami00 said:


> Your closet is a freakin dream. WOW!


Thank you so much. I am so glad that I did it.


----------



## Hed Kandi

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.



Congrats! Suits you well. Enjoy!


----------



## klynneann

atelierforward said:


> Happy to show off my new Night 70 sandals in epsom. Absolutely fell in love with the color as I have nothing like it in my closet. I'm usually all about neutrals or blue. I think this may be my first pair of red shoes ever, and where better to start than H.



These are beautiful - what an incredible color!


----------



## megt10

Hed Kandi said:


> Congrats! Suits you well. Enjoy!



Thank you so much.


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Dipmai for your patience reading my long story. Here's one GT shot took a couple of weeks ago though. Thank you.




Looking great with your GT.. Kat.Lee [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



I don't even know where to begin!!  I love the colors of the fourbi, the scarves are beautiful, and that B...!!  Every time I see another lovely tPF member with a Gris T bag, it just reinforces my desire for one.  It seems to me to be the perfect neutral - not too light, not too dark.  Congrats!!  

And bless you for taking care of your MIL.


----------



## Ladybaga

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



I shall call you " Meg, the Magnificent."  You chose the most beautiful bag, fourbi, twillies, scarf and shawl!!! So glad you had to take back your shoes! If not, you may have missed out on these items!!! Truly, magnificent!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Andy1612 said:


> A little present from by fiance, my first clic H. But I'm not sure if it's really my style and if I should keep it



Andy, this looks amazing with your skin tone!  I vote for you to keep it! I would love to get one for myself!


----------



## megt10

klynneann said:


> I don't even know where to begin!!  I love the colors of the fourbi, the scarves are beautiful, and that B...!!  Every time I see another lovely tPF member with a Gris T bag, it just reinforces my desire for one.  It seems to me to be the perfect neutral - not too light, not too dark.  Congrats!!
> 
> And bless you for taking care of your MIL.


Aww, thank you. You are very kind.


Ladybaga said:


> I shall call you " Meg, the Magnificent."  You chose the most beautiful bag, fourbi, twillies, scarf and shawl!!! So glad you had to take back your shoes! If not, you may have missed out on these items!!! Truly, magnificent!!!!



 Thank you Ladybaga, I am glad that I had to take back the shoes too. This bag isn't one that my SA would have called me about since he knows I am a color person. I really wanted to see it more to feel the weight difference between the Togo and the Epsom or Chevre to see if it was a weight I felt I could comfortably carry. Who knew that I would really love this neutral.


----------



## ThierryH

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.



Meg, You are one lucky girl! Your Birkin is TDF! Major congrats and enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Thanks for sharing Kat.Lee! Goes to show patience really pays off!!! Getting a B or a K in Gris T is definitely on my list[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; it's one of the best colors hermes has introduced and ur bag truly looks phenomenal!!! Btw love ur etoupe too!!!



Thank you eternallove4bag. GT truly is a wonderful colour and the dearest colour to me. I'm happy and thrilled with all the bags I have for each and one of the little story behind them. But GT gives me joy in an utterly different way being my very first "love". Thank you. 



megt10 said:


> I love this story. I am so glad that you finally got her.



Thank you Meg. I'm so glad too. And we are twins now (allow me to the big sister since I'm B35! Pleeeaaasssee:) (*I don't have one IRL)



megt10 said:


> I am in good company it appears with the GT. I can't wait to wear her. I really was shocked how much I loved the color since I am really drawn to color. It just really looked classy and understated when I took the picture at the store.
> 
> There are a few people that I wish would post action shots every day and you are one of them and Kat is another



I couldn't agree more Meg. I know I love my very first love - GT with good reasons.
And I couldn't believe what I read about posting action shots. When I read my name, I literally looked at it and read it over and over again to make sure that is my name?! Awww what an honour! Thank you so much Meg. You are too nice and kind.  Look forward to your beautiful action shots with you new babies.



doves75 said:


> Looking great with your GT.. Kat.Lee [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



Thank you doves75. Appreciate it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Andy1612 said:


> A little present from by fiance, my first clic H. But I'm not sure if it's really my style and if I should keep it



It's a beautiful colour. Definitely a keeper. And I'm sure you will feel sweet and the love from your DF whenever you look at it. Congrats!


----------



## megt10

ThierryH said:


> Meg, You are one lucky girl! Your Birkin is TDF! Major congrats and enjoy your new beauties!


Thank you so much, Thierry.


Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag. GT truly is a wonderful colour and the dearest colour to me. I'm happy and thrilled with all the bags I have for each and one of the little story behind them. But GT gives me joy in an utterly different way being my very first "love". Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg. I'm so glad too. And we are twins now (allow me to the big sister since I'm B35! Pleeeaaasssee:) (*I don't have one IRL)
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more Meg. I know I love my very first love - GT with good reasons.
> And I couldn't believe what I read about posting action shots. When I read my name, I literally looked at it and read it over and over again to make sure that is my name?! Awww what an honour! Thank you so much Meg. You are too nice and kind.  Look forward to your beautiful action shots with you new babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you doves75. Appreciate it.



You can be my younger big sister anytime! It's true your pictures always give me ideas as to what I want to wear even though I can't pull it off half as well.


----------



## bluenavy

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.


 


Gorgeous, love the color


----------



## bluenavy

Andy1612 said:


> A little present from by fiance, my first clic H. But I'm not sure if it's really my style and if I should keep it


 


Keep it.  It's really pretty


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.




Oh Meg what a beauty! So happy for you!


----------



## Nikonina

Andy1612 said:


> A little present from by fiance, my first clic H. But I'm not sure if it's really my style and if I should keep it




Congratulations! Very sweet of him


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.




Gorgeous B and scarves!!! Looking forward to your new Gris T in action, Meg!


----------



## megt10

ninayoung said:


> Gorgeous B and scarves!!! Looking forward to your new Gris T in action, Meg!



Thank you so much, Nina.


----------



## Andy1612

Ladybaga said:


> Andy, this looks amazing with your skin tone!  I vote for you to keep it! I would love to get one for myself!











Kat.Lee said:


> It's a beautiful colour. Definitely a keeper. And I'm sure you will feel sweet and the love from your DF whenever you look at it. Congrats!











bluenavy said:


> Keep it.  It's really pretty











Nikonina said:


> Congratulations! Very sweet of him


 
Thanks you guys! I will keep it and I'm falling in love with it haha &#128522;


----------



## iamyumi

Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy


----------



## megt10

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3091263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy



She is gorgeous.


----------



## ayumiken

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3091263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy


This is so great black bag. Very usable that can carry more inside and safe with zipper lock.


----------



## iamyumi

megt10 said:


> She is gorgeous.




Thank you!


----------



## iamyumi

ayumiken said:


> This is so great black bag. Very usable that can carry more inside and safe with zipper lock.




Thank you! She's more of a dark grey colour although the picture is not doing her justice!


----------



## ayumiken

Andy1612 said:


> A little present from by fiance, my first clic H. But I'm not sure if it's really my style and if I should keep it


Nice bracelet, worth to keep, fitted to your skin color.  Congrats!


----------



## atelierforward

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3091263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy


So gorgeous! Up until a few months ago, I didn't care for the Lindy design. Not sure why, but I thought it was a strange shape. Now I'm semi-obsessed with it, especially in Rubis. This graphite color is stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Andy1612

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3091263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy



Beautiful!


----------



## diannevaz

yesterday I bought this 26 Toolbox in Craie and this bicolor Dogon wallet.


----------



## BKKTina

diannevaz said:


> View attachment 3091451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I bought this 26 Toolbox in Craie and this bicolor Dogon wallet.



Wow. The Toolbox is absolutely stunning in Craie! I never would have thought it. Both such great finds. Love love.


----------



## eternallove4bag

diannevaz said:


> View attachment 3091451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I bought this 26 Toolbox in Craie and this bicolor Dogon wallet.




Wow!! Both r gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3091263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy




Beautiful!!! Such a lovely color!


----------



## mibonbon

Andy1612 said:


> A little present from by fiance, my first clic H. But I'm not sure if it's really my style and if I should keep it




Love it on you! I think it suits you very well. Is it rose gold?


----------



## diannevaz

BKKTina said:


> Wow. The Toolbox is absolutely stunning in Craie! I never would have thought it. Both such great finds. Love love.




Thanks!


----------



## diannevaz

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! Both r gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

diannevaz said:


> View attachment 3091451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I bought this 26 Toolbox in Craie and this bicolor Dogon wallet.



Fabulous find. Congrats. Love them. &#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Kat.Lee

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3091263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy



Congrats. Love graphite and the soft touch of swift! Enjoy it!


----------



## iamyumi

atelierforward said:


> So gorgeous! Up until a few months ago, I didn't care for the Lindy design. Not sure why, but I thought it was a strange shape. Now I'm semi-obsessed with it, especially in Rubis. This graphite color is stunning. Congrats!




Thank you! I wasn't sure about the design at first but after trying it on I immediately felt in love!!


----------



## iamyumi

Kat.Lee said:


> Congrats. Love graphite and the soft touch of swift! Enjoy it!




Thank you Kat.Lee!


----------



## iamyumi

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!!! Such a lovely color!




Thank you dear


----------



## iamyumi

Andy1612 said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks Andy!


----------



## Suzie

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.



Stunning! Your collection is growing beautifully Meg.


----------



## Keren16

Beautiful!  An easy color to wear!  Lindy's are great bags


----------



## Backe

Just got this GP30 in canvas & leather


----------



## bluerosespf

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3091263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy



LOVE Lindys in swift! And Graphite is perfect. Great choice.


----------



## Txoceangirl

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3091263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy





diannevaz said:


> View attachment 3091451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I bought this 26 Toolbox in Craie and this bicolor Dogon wallet.




Both are gorgeous!  Congrats


----------



## MrH

Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## sparklelisab

megt10 said:


> Here is the bag front and back. My SA held the color up against different color clothes to see what I thought. The color takes on different hues depending on the color it is up against. I couldn't be more shocked that I bought a neutral bag. It really looks so different than anything I own. I had to show DH as there is no way I could pass this color off as one of my other bags.



Lordy Ms. *Meg*, you are slaying me!  Let's see, I would like to sit in THAT chair in THAT closet with THAT fur baby in my lap.  And a lemon drop martini please?  Then we can talk about your bag o' perfection.  Your little grey pearl bag is divine and honey, a neutral is perfect in your colorful collection.  I have picked my chin up and am now laughing at how you will not be able to say, "honey, you've seen this one...you just forgot..." about Miss GT/Grey Pearl.  Is that new??  No, honey.... Hahaha  Rock on and Congratulations Dear!!



atelierforward said:


> Happy to show off my new Night 70 sandals in epsom. Absolutely fell in love with the color as I have nothing like it in my closet. I'm usually all about neutrals or blue. I think this may be my first pair of red shoes ever, and where better to start than H.



What a perfect pair of *Red Shoes!*  Stunners!!



diannevaz said:


> View attachment 3091451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I bought this 26 Toolbox in Craie and this bicolor Dogon wallet.



This is a phenomenal Duo dear.  Love the color Craie---fabulous. Congrats!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Backe said:


> View attachment 3091910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this GP30 in canvas & leather



What a fun, spunky color combination.  Love this!  Special for sure.



MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022



Well, what divinity!!  A 40 with amazone strap.  I love this and with your darling, fun tennis shoe selection, I can tell this bag is going home with the right owner.  You certainly will rock this look. Congratulations!!


----------



## megt10

Suzie said:


> Stunning! Your collection is growing beautifully Meg.


Thank you, Suzie. My collection has taken on a life of its own .


Backe said:


> View attachment 3091910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this GP30 in canvas & leather


This is so pretty. I love the 2 tone colors. I bet it is nice and lightweight too. Congratulations.


MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022


Oh, congratulations. That is such a gorgeous bag.


sparklelisab said:


> Lordy Ms. *Meg*, you are slaying me!  Let's see, I would like to sit in THAT chair in THAT closet with THAT fur baby in my lap.  And a lemon drop martini please?  Then we can talk about your bag o' perfection.  Your little grey pearl bag is divine and honey, a neutral is perfect in your colorful collection.  I have picked my chin up and am now laughing at how you will not be able to say, "honey, you've seen this one...you just forgot..." about Miss GT/Grey Pearl.  Is that new??  No, honey.... Hahaha  Rock on and Congratulations Dear!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect pair of *Red Shoes!*  Stunners!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a phenomenal Duo dear.  Love the color Craie---fabulous. Congrats!!


 Thank you Sparklelisab. I didn't even try to pass this one off as one of my others. He might be color blind, but he isn't stupid. Now I think I could get a similar color and pass it off as this one. Similar as in it just needs to be in the same color family but first I will need a red, pink or purple.


----------



## MrH

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Suzie. My collection has taken on a life of its own .
> 
> 
> 
> This is so pretty. I love the 2 tone colors. I bet it is nice and lightweight too. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, congratulations. That is such a gorgeous bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sparklelisab. I didn't even try to pass this one off as one of my others. He might be color blind, but he isn't stupid. Now I think I could get a similar color and pass it off as this one. Similar as in it just needs to be in the same color family but first I will need a red, pink or purple.




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## Chloesam

Backe said:


> View attachment 3091910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this GP30 in canvas & leather



Love this GP! I have been eyeing it on H.com. So happy for you! Congrats!  Can you do a modeling shot for us please?


----------



## Chloesam

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3091263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy


Gorgeous! Congrats! So happy for you! I love graphite!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Backe said:


> View attachment 3091910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this GP30 in canvas & leather




Love it!!! Obsessed with GP right now[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022




I am just so in love with ur K!!! What a fabulous color choice for a fabulous bag like K [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Chloesam said:


> Love this GP! I have been eyeing it on H.com. So happy for you! Congrats!  Can you do a modeling shot for us please?




I've been eying it also!  It's a great choice [emoji173]&#65039;. Wear it well!!


----------



## periogirl28

Backe said:


> View attachment 3091910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this GP30 in canvas & leather



So pretty!


----------



## iamyumi

bluerosespf said:


> LOVE Lindys in swift! And Graphite is perfect. Great choice.







Txoceangirl said:


> Both are gorgeous!  Congrats







Chloesam said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! So happy for you! I love graphite!




Just worked out how to do this. Thank you ladies!


----------



## MarvelGirl

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022



Ohhh! Congrats, MrH! We are twins on this gorgeous K40 Amazone Etain. I was blessed to be offered and purchased mine from FSH two years ago and love her so very much. I am sure you will love yours too. It is perfection year round and with any outfit/color. Enjoy and rock in the best of style, health and happiness! Congrats again!


----------



## Txoceangirl

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022


So awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## lum709

diannevaz said:


> View attachment 3091451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I bought this 26 Toolbox in Craie and this bicolor Dogon wallet.



both lovely


----------



## MSO13

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022



Huge congrats MrH!!! I am waiting on a K40 Etain GHW and seeing a new Etain reveal make me so hopeful mine will arrive soon! Thank so much for sharing and enjoy carrying it. I look forward to your action posts!


----------



## MrH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Huge congrats MrH!!! I am waiting on a K40 Etain GHW and seeing a new Etain reveal make me so hopeful mine will arrive soon! Thank so much for sharing and enjoy carrying it. I look forward to your action posts!




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

Txoceangirl said:


> So awesome!  Congratulations!




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

MarvelGirl said:


> Ohhh! Congrats, MrH! We are twins on this gorgeous K40 Amazone Etain. I was blessed to be offered and purchased mine from FSH two years ago and love her so very much. I am sure you will love yours too. It is perfection year round and with any outfit/color. Enjoy and rock in the best of style, health and happiness! Congrats again!




Thx [emoji4] k40 must lighter then b40 [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## MrH

eternallove4bag said:


> I am just so in love with ur K!!! What a fabulous color choice for a fabulous bag like K [emoji173]&#65039;




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

sparklelisab said:


> What a fun, spunky color combination.  Love this!  Special for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what divinity!!  A 40 with amazone strap.  I love this and with your darling, fun tennis shoe selection, I can tell this bag is going home with the right owner.  You certainly will rock this look. Congratulations!!




[emoji4] thx


----------



## bluenavy

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3091263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet my new baby girl, miss graphite swift lindy


so pretty.  Great neutral


----------



## bluenavy

Backe said:


> View attachment 3091910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this GP30 in canvas & leather


OMG, gorgeous colors.  I have never seen this combo.


----------



## bluenavy

diannevaz said:


> View attachment 3091451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday I bought this 26 Toolbox in Craie and this bicolor Dogon wallet.


Amazing!!


----------



## Rami00

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022



Congrats! It's beautiful.


----------



## MrH

Rami00 said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful.




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

With and without a bow (my first try and need more practice). 
Yesterday picked up new twillys Tatersale Gris Perle/Corail/Jaune on B35 GT. Thank you.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> With and without a bow (my first try and need more practice).
> Yesterday picked up new twillys Tatersale Gris Perle/Corail/Jaune on B35 GT. Thank you.



Kat Lee, we don't just have same color bags but now we are twins on the twilly. Awesome choice. I can't tie the darn thing... Still learning. You are a master of twilly. Love how you tied it.. Especially the one with bow.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Kat Lee, we don't just have same color bags but now we are twins on the twilly. Awesome choice. I can't tie the darn thing... Still learning. You are a master of twilly. Love how you tied it.. Especially the one with bow.



OMG! Yayyyyyy &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;
Don't worry you'll make it. There are a few good tutoring YouTube clips! 
Good luck with those little things and can't wait to see yours! &#128513;


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG! Yayyyyyy &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;
> Don't worry you'll make it. There are a few good tutoring YouTube clips!
> Good luck with those little things and can't wait to see yours! &#128513;



Thank you! Here is it for now lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! Here is it for now lol



Well done &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;. Congrats. 
But u didn't do it while driving, right? &#128513;&#128576; 
I know...of course not! 
So glad that we picked the exactly same colour for both bag and twilly!!


----------



## Backe

sparklelisab said:


> What a fun, spunky color combination.  Love this!  Special for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, what divinity!!  A 40 with amazone strap.  I love this and with your darling, fun tennis shoe selection, I can tell this bag is going home with the right owner.  You certainly will rock this look. Congratulations!!



Thank you sparkle. I love the matchy colour combi too!


----------



## Backe

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Suzie. My collection has taken on a life of its own .
> 
> This is so pretty. I love the 2 tone colors. I bet it is nice and lightweight too. Congratulations.
> 
> Oh, congratulations. That is such a gorgeous bag.
> 
> Thank you Sparklelisab. I didn't even try to pass this one off as one of my others. He might be color blind, but he isn't stupid. Now I think I could get a similar color and pass it off as this one. Similar as in it just needs to be in the same color family but first I will need a red, pink or purple.



Thank you Megt, it is indeed very lightweight.


----------



## Backe

Chloesam said:


> Love this GP! I have been eyeing it on H.com. So happy for you! Congrats!  Can you do a modeling shot for us please?



Thank you Chloesam. I am afraid I am no good at mod shots, sorry! But the size of this GP is just right for my petite and thin frame. I can carry it on my arms, hand-carry and shoulder carry too. Hope it gives u an idea.


----------



## Backe

eternallove4bag said:


> Love it!!! Obsessed with GP right now[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you eternal love. I am very pleased with this bag too, and I love the rose Sakura plus rouge duchesse combi, it makes the pink looks less girly in my opinion.


----------



## Backe

Keren16 said:


> I've been eying it also!  It's a great choice [emoji173]&#65039;. Wear it well!!





periogirl28 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Backe

bluenavy said:


> OMG, gorgeous colors.  I have never seen this combo.



Thank you  bluenavy


----------



## elle woods

My second H item in the last few months. This is a slippery slope indeed!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

elle woods said:


> My second H item in the last few months. This is a slippery slope indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092490


Very nice


----------



## Backe

elle woods said:


> My second H item in the last few months. This is a slippery slope indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092490



Very nice, I love the yellow


----------



## Kat.Lee

One more thing I picked up yesterday. 
Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. &#128513; Thank you.


----------



## catsinthebag

Kat.Lee said:


> One more thing I picked up yesterday.
> Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. &#128513; Thank you.



Wow. That is just stunning.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> One more thing I picked up yesterday.
> Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. &#128513; Thank you.



The last two pics had me. Big congrats! &#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> The last two pics had me. Big congrats! &#128525;


Thank you *catsinthebag* and *Rami*. :kiss:


----------



## catsinthebag

Visited the newly remodeled Boston store with DH this week, and came home with a few things ... (reveal supervised by my cat Raphael, who could not imagine what could be more interesting than feeding him his dinner!).




First, Minuit au Fauborg pocket squares in two CWs for DH (sorry the purple CW will not photograph showing the colors accurately!)










Saving the big box for last, a bag I've been considering for months -- GM Evelyne in Etoupe.


----------



## Kat.Lee

catsinthebag said:


> Visited the newly remodeled Boston store with DH this week, and came home with a few things ... (reveal supervised by my cat Raphael, who could not imagine what could be more interesting than feeding him his dinner!).
> 
> View attachment 3092575
> 
> 
> First, Minuit au Fauborg pocket squares in two CWs for DH (sorry the purple CW will not photograph showing the colors accurately!)
> 
> View attachment 3092576
> 
> View attachment 3092577
> 
> View attachment 3092578
> 
> View attachment 3092579
> 
> 
> Saving the big box for last, a bag I've been considering for months -- GM Evelyne in Etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3092581


Wow congrats. All beautiful. I will pick up my Evelyne next week. 
Is that the 33cm or 31cm, may I ask? Thank you  
Enjoy your lovely finds.


----------



## catsinthebag

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow congrats. All beautiful. I will pick up my Evelyne next week.
> Is that the 33cm or 31cm, may I ask? Thank you
> Enjoy your lovely finds.



Thanks! This is the GM, which I think is 33 cm. The PM is 29 cm. I'm going to post some comparison shots in the Ode to the Evelyne thread for people who are torn between the two sizes.


----------



## AdoreHermes

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! This is the GM, which I think is 33 cm. The PM is 29 cm. I'm going to post some comparison shots in the Ode to the Evelyne thread for people who are torn between the two sizes.


 


Yes, you are right, GM is 33cm, I just got a GM and love how roomy it is to put all my goodies in  congrats on the nice new bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! This is the GM, which I think is 33 cm. The PM is 29 cm. I'm going to post some comparison shots in the Ode to the Evelyne thread for people who are torn between the two sizes.



Thank you. I've tried both 29cm and 33cm. But yesterday the SA told me that there's also 31cm which is not in store to try out unfortunately. I'll check out the other thread. Thank you.


----------



## Keren16

catsinthebag said:


> Visited the newly remodeled Boston store with DH this week, and came home with a few things ... (reveal supervised by my cat Raphael, who could not imagine what could be more interesting than feeding him his dinner!).
> 
> View attachment 3092575
> 
> 
> First, Minuit au Fauborg pocket squares in two CWs for DH (sorry the purple CW will not photograph showing the colors accurately!)
> 
> View attachment 3092576
> 
> View attachment 3092577
> 
> View attachment 3092578
> 
> View attachment 3092579
> 
> 
> Saving the big box for last, a bag I've been considering for months -- GM Evelyne in Etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3092581




Great purchases!
Which Minuit do you recommend?
Your EVELYN the best[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## catsinthebag

AdoreHermes said:


> Yes, you are right, GM is 33cm, I just got a GM and love how roomy it is to put all my goodies in  congrats on the nice new bag.



Thanks! The roominess is exactly why I got this one. I actually think the PM looks perfect on me proportionally, but there are times when I wish I had just a little bit more room. I expect this bag will get a lot of mileage!



Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. I've tried both 29cm and 33cm. But yesterday the SA told me that there's also 31cm which is not in store to try out unfortunately. I'll check out the other thread. Thank you.



This is the first I've heard of a 31, very intriguing! Please keep us posted on what you find out!



Keren16 said:


> Great purchases!
> Which Minuit do you recommend?
> Your EVELYN the best[emoji173]&#65039;



I don't think there's a bad version of Minuit, actually -- it's one of my favorite designs from H lately (that and Tyger, Tyger this season). I have it in the 70 also, in the CW with blue and orange. We went in looking specifically for something with purple in it, as DH has a few shirts with purple stripes but didn't have any gavroches to go with them. But the black and white CW, to me, is what this design is all about -- it looks straight out of a graphic novel. If I could only have one, I think that's the one I'd pick (and I may try to steal it from him on occasion!).


----------



## Serva1

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022




Congrats, this is such a beautiful bag and the colour is great [emoji7]


----------



## blackisblack

Craie in words of my SA is the new Gris T with a spoon of cream LOL ... Love it! Congrats! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## thyme

Kat.Lee said:


> One more thing I picked up yesterday.
> Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. &#128513; Thank you.



Congrats this is gorgeous


----------



## Kat.Lee

chincac said:


> Congrats this is gorgeous



Thank you chincac.


----------



## doves75

Backe said:


> View attachment 3091910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this GP30 in canvas & leather




Beautiful color Backe!! 



MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022




Congrats MrH!! What great Kelly [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## doves75

catsinthebag said:


> Visited the newly remodeled Boston store with DH this week, and came home with a few things ... (reveal supervised by my cat Raphael, who could not imagine what could be more interesting than feeding him his dinner!).
> 
> View attachment 3092575
> 
> 
> First, Minuit au Fauborg pocket squares in two CWs for DH (sorry the purple CW will not photograph showing the colors accurately!)
> 
> View attachment 3092576
> 
> View attachment 3092577
> 
> View attachment 3092578
> 
> View attachment 3092579
> 
> 
> Saving the big box for last, a bag I've been considering for months -- GM Evelyne in Etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3092581




Thanks for sharing your H goodies with us. Love them especially the Evy!! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## MapleLuxe

A new B (photos soon) and some loovely knitwear for autumn!! Big fan of the new season's clothes!! Has anyone smelt the gardenia perfume??? I am going back for it tomorrow so light and devine!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> With and without a bow (my first try and need more practice).
> 
> Yesterday picked up new twillys Tatersale Gris Perle/Corail/Jaune on B35 GT. Thank you.




This will look fabulous on ur GT B35!!! Can't wait to see ur B dressed up in her new twillies Kat.Lee!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

elle woods said:


> My second H item in the last few months. This is a slippery slope indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092490




Beautiful elle woods!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> One more thing I picked up yesterday.
> 
> Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. [emoji16] Thank you.




Just gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

catsinthebag said:


> Visited the newly remodeled Boston store with DH this week, and came home with a few things ... (reveal supervised by my cat Raphael, who could not imagine what could be more interesting than feeding him his dinner!).
> 
> View attachment 3092575
> 
> 
> First, Minuit au Fauborg pocket squares in two CWs for DH (sorry the purple CW will not photograph showing the colors accurately!)
> 
> View attachment 3092576
> 
> View attachment 3092577
> 
> View attachment 3092578
> 
> View attachment 3092579
> 
> 
> Saving the big box for last, a bag I've been considering for months -- GM Evelyne in Etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3092581




Ah!!! Love the Evelyne and the Minuit pocket squares!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> This will look fabulous on ur GT B35!!! Can't wait to see ur B dressed up in her new twillies Kat.Lee!!



Thank you eternallove4bag. I did post my B dressed up pictures. Can u not see them?&#128527;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag. I did post my B dressed up pictures. Can u not see them?[emoji57][/QUOTE
> 
> Omg!!! What a nitwit I am!!! Didn't scroll down the picture!!! Crazy me[emoji6]... Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! The twillies look soooo good on ur B[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Kat.Lee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you eternallove4bag. I did post my B dressed up pictures. Can u not see them?[emoji57][/QUOTE
> 
> Omg!!! What a nitwit I am!!! Didn't scroll down the picture!!! Crazy me[emoji6]... Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! The twillies look soooo good on ur B[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. &#128513;
> I'm glad you can see the pictures.
> Thank you. I do love how the little things can change the whole look!
Click to expand...


----------



## diannevaz

bluenavy said:


> Amazing!!




Thank you!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Peuple du Vent and Zebra


----------



## Txoceangirl

PorscheGirl said:


> Peuple du Vent and Zebra


So very nice!


----------



## Moirai

PorscheGirl, Lovely with your navy CDC! I like how Zebra can look so different.


----------



## WilliamLion

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022



Oh lord! Your K40 is sooooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Kkho

Kat.Lee said:


> One more thing I picked up yesterday.
> 
> Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. [emoji16] Thank you.




We are twins on the Medor watch. Tried to get the strap in braise but I couldn't wait so took the black in stead. It's lovely! Enjoy


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> Beautiful color Backe!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats MrH!! What great Kelly [emoji106][emoji106]




Thx [emoji4]


----------



## MrH

WilliamLion said:


> Oh lord! Your K40 is sooooo gorgeous!!




Thx [emoji4] worth it been a long wait [emoji4]


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> One more thing I picked up yesterday.
> Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. &#128513; Thank you.


Beautiful, love your cat too


----------



## MSO13

New belt, Hippique in natural sable leather


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PorscheGirl said:


> Peuple du Vent and Zebra


Amazing


----------



## Mulan16

So fun to see the many looks with the zebra scarf!


----------



## ckskng

I bought a cage earrings last weekend !!


----------



## leooh

Presenting miss olive Kelly!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



She needs a twilly...[emoji16]


----------



## Mandy K

leooh said:


> Presenting miss olive Kelly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093336
> 
> She needs a twilly...[emoji16]




LOVE her!


----------



## periogirl28

MapleLuxe said:


> A new B (photos soon) and some loovely knitwear for autumn!! Big fan of the new season's clothes!! Has anyone smelt the gardenia perfume??? I am going back for it tomorrow so light and devine!!



I agree with you, I love this season's clothes. I think the new designer understands what suits women better. 

My latest purchases include Collection Impériales shawl, 90 carre on hold, a little diamond necklace, Rodeo PM and Sakura chèvre enveloppe card case. I am on a bag ban at the store as I have a bag apparently reserved from the PO for me.


----------



## periogirl28

leooh said:


> Presenting miss olive Kelly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093336
> 
> She needs a twilly...[emoji16]



Congrats this is beautiful and a collector's piece. I think your next Hermes purchase would be a Twilly!


----------



## eternallove4bag

leooh said:


> Presenting miss olive Kelly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093336
> 
> She needs a twilly...[emoji16]




She is beautiful! ... With or without the twilly [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> New belt, Hippique in natural sable leather
> 
> View attachment 3093163
> View attachment 3093165




Very nice MrsOwen!!! And such a nice neutral color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PorscheGirl said:


> Peuple du Vent and Zebra




Gorgeous!!! I have been thinking about the zebra too!!! Looks so beautiful worn!! Thanks for posting mod pics!!! So helpful in visualizing the shawls!


----------



## MrH

I have to come to town again bcos of this beautiful baby [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## Moirai

leooh said:


> Presenting miss olive Kelly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093336
> 
> She needs a twilly...[emoji16]



Gorgeous!


----------



## Moirai

MrH said:


> Been a long wait for this baby "k40 etain"[emoji4] come home with me today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] happy day happy me [emoji8][emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092020
> View attachment 3092021
> View attachment 3092022





MrH said:


> I have to come to town again bcos of this beautiful baby [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093502
> View attachment 3093503
> View attachment 3093504



Very nice MrH! Etain is a great neutral.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> One more thing I picked up yesterday.
> Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. &#55357;&#56833; Thank you.



Love the watch, it's a keeper. Love diamonds too, may I ask carat size of the bracelet. Your cat is gorgeous.


----------



## Txoceangirl

leooh said:


> Presenting miss olive Kelly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093336
> 
> She needs a twilly...[emoji16]


She is so pretty!


----------



## Txoceangirl

ckskng said:


> I bought a cage earrings last weekend !!



Fun!



MrH said:


> I have to come to town again bcos of this beautiful baby [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093502
> View attachment 3093503
> View attachment 3093504



Very nice!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> One more thing I picked up yesterday.
> Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. &#128513; Thank you.


Kat, your watch is stunning! Is it WG? I ask because I can't wear anything but gold or platinum. I love this style and would really consider getting one.


catsinthebag said:


> Visited the newly remodeled Boston store with DH this week, and came home with a few things ... (reveal supervised by my cat Raphael, who could not imagine what could be more interesting than feeding him his dinner!).
> 
> View attachment 3092575
> 
> 
> First, Minuit au Fauborg pocket squares in two CWs for DH (sorry the purple CW will not photograph showing the colors accurately!)
> 
> View attachment 3092576
> 
> View attachment 3092577
> 
> View attachment 3092578
> 
> View attachment 3092579
> 
> 
> Saving the big box for last, a bag I've been considering for months -- GM Evelyne in Etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3092581


Congratulations, Cats! Love everything. Raphael is gorgeous.


PorscheGirl said:


> Peuple du Vent and Zebra


Love both these shawls.


MrsOwen3 said:


> New belt, Hippique in natural sable leather
> 
> View attachment 3093163
> View attachment 3093165


Very pretty. Is this meant to go through belt loops or be worn in the waist?


----------



## megt10

ckskng said:


> I bought a cage earrings last weekend !!


So cute!


leooh said:


> Presenting miss olive Kelly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093336
> 
> She needs a twilly...[emoji16]


What a gorgeous Kelly. I love the color. 


MrH said:


> I have to come to town again bcos of this beautiful baby [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093502
> View attachment 3093503
> View attachment 3093504



Fabulous shoes.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Love the watch, it's a keeper. Love diamonds too, may I ask carat size of the bracelet. Your cat is gorgeous.



Thank you Moirai. I've just checked. The bracelet is with 46 pcs diamonds, weighs 3.36ct. Thank you from my cats.,,.


----------



## Kkho

MrH, love the shoes and the K40 etain. Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrH said:


> I have to come to town again bcos of this beautiful baby [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093502
> View attachment 3093503
> View attachment 3093504




Nice shoes MrH!!! They look super comfy too!!!


----------



## leooh

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats this is beautiful and a collector's piece. I think your next Hermes purchase would be a Twilly!



Thanks dear, I think so too!



eternallove4bag said:


> She is beautiful! ... With or without the twilly [emoji173]&#65039;



Yes she truly is



Moirai said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks dear!



Txoceangirl said:


> She is so pretty!



Thanks dear!



megt10 said:


> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous Kelly. I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous shoes.




Thanks dear, I think it's a very unique colour


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Kat, your watch is stunning! Is it WG? I ask because I can't wear anything but gold or platinum. I love this style and would really consider getting one.


Thank you Meg. I checked the back of the watch shows stainless steel but not sure of the top parts. I just messaged my SA and will get back to you once I hear from her.


----------



## MSO13

eternallove4bag said:


> Very nice MrsOwen!!! And such a nice neutral color!



Thank you! I love natural leathers! 


megt10 said:


> Kat, your watch is stunning! Is it WG? I ask because I can't wear anything but gold or platinum. I love this style and would really consider getting one.
> 
> Congratulations, Cats! Love everything. Raphael is gorgeous.
> 
> Love both these shawls.
> 
> Very pretty. Is this meant to go through belt loops or be worn in the waist?



I think it could work for either, I bought it to wear with some high waisted flare jeans so it sits at my natural waist. I don't wear a ton of dresses but it could work over the right one. The buckle is 13mm but the strap part is more like a standard belt strap width.


----------



## Rami00

leooh said:


> Presenting miss olive Kelly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093336
> 
> She needs a twilly...[emoji16]



Beautiful.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Moirai. I've just checked. The bracelet is with 46 pcs diamonds, weighs 3.36ct. Thank you from my cats.,,.



Kat, thank you for taking the time to check. It's lovely on your wrist. Will keep these specs in mind - DH wants to add a diamond tennis bracelet to my collection.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Kat, thank you for taking the time to check. It's lovely on your wrist. Will keep these specs in mind - DH wants to add a diamond tennis bracelet to my collection.



You're welcome Moirai. How lovely! A sweet token from your DH. A lucky DW your are!! &#128079;&#127995;&#128512;


----------



## Moirai

catsinthebag said:


> Visited the newly remodeled Boston store with DH this week, and came home with a few things ... (reveal supervised by my cat Raphael, who could not imagine what could be more interesting than feeding him his dinner!).
> 
> View attachment 3092575
> 
> 
> First, Minuit au Fauborg pocket squares in two CWs for DH (sorry the purple CW will not photograph showing the colors accurately!)
> 
> View attachment 3092576
> 
> View attachment 3092577
> 
> View attachment 3092578
> 
> View attachment 3092579
> 
> 
> Saving the big box for last, a bag I've been considering for months -- GM Evelyne in Etoupe.
> 
> View attachment 3092581



Love the silks and Evie. You cute cat is eyeing the H box to sit in


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Meg. I checked the back of the watch shows stainless steel but not sure of the top parts. I just messaged my SA and will get back to you once I hear from her.



Thanks so much Kat for letting me know. I will enquire about the RG watch. I am going to be able to get to Hermes next week. I totally love yours. I so wish I could wear stainless steel.


----------



## megt10

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you! I love natural leathers!
> 
> 
> I think it could work for either, I bought it to wear with some high waisted flare jeans so it sits at my natural waist. I don't wear a ton of dresses but it could work over the right one. The buckle is 13mm but the strap part is more like a standard belt strap width.



Thanks, I am going to check this out too. I almost always wear dresses. I think it would look so cute with the super casual one I am wearing today.


----------



## MSO13

megt10 said:


> Thanks, I am going to check this out too. I almost always wear dresses. I think it would look so cute with the super casual one I am wearing today.



Yes, it would look great with a casual or bohemian vibe dress. 

And to be a total H nerd for a moment the craftsmanship is beautiful. The two woven leather strips are sewn together at either end so beautifully, you can see the detail where they hand shaved the leather so there's no bulk at the seam. Just gorgeous!


----------



## TankerToad

Kat.Lee said:


> One more thing I picked up yesterday.
> Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. &#128513; Thank you.



I have this exact watch 
Bought in January when they just arrived to the USA for 2015
Love mine so much
No remorse my dear - this is a glorious and very special watch
It's fun to wear and there aren't many around 
Huge Congrats
We are Twins!


----------



## megt10

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, it would look great with a casual or bohemian vibe dress.
> 
> And to be a total H nerd for a moment the craftsmanship is beautiful. The two woven leather strips are sewn together at either end so beautifully, you can see the detail where they hand shaved the leather so there's no bulk at the seam. Just gorgeous!



I'm sold


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> New belt, Hippique in natural sable leather
> 
> View attachment 3093163
> View attachment 3093165




Love it Mrs O!!


----------



## Woclover11

My first two bracelets and definitely not my last!!


----------



## Laetitya

My new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin...love its smooshiness! I also love the fact that it's graphite and not black


----------



## trishaluvslv

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! This is the GM, which I think is 33 cm. The PM is 29 cm. I'm going to post some comparison shots in the Ode to the Evelyne thread for people who are torn between the two sizes.



Ooooh, LOVEly!  And yes, please do post...I'm a shortie...can't decide on size! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## mimifl561

I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]




Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom



Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo



Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom 



And some other goodies pictured............


----------



## Mandy K

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............




Wow!!! What a haul! Congratulations- they are beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## mimifl561

Mandy K said:


> Wow!!! What a haul! Congratulations- they are beautiful [emoji7]




Thanks Mandy!!


----------



## leooh

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............




Wow! Drooling!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.

Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.

She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.


----------



## Rami00

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............



Awesome haul. We are twins on RC. Congrats!


----------



## etoupebirkin

And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.

22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.

This will be perfect for Fall.


----------



## honhon

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.


omg etoupebirkin, this is one beautiful and classic bag. perfect size, perfect colour, and perfect leather!  congratulations!  its so funny you said you've been chained on ban island but keep escaping......i feel the same way sometimes too.....feeling your pain, oh but how glamorous your plume is how can you say no to that


----------



## honhon

etoupebirkin said:


> And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.
> 
> 22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.
> 
> This will be perfect for Fall.


daaaaaaa!!!!!!  I'm losing my words now!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

TankerToad said:


> I have this exact watch
> Bought in January when they just arrived to the USA for 2015
> Love mine so much
> No remorse my dear - this is a glorious and very special watch
> It's fun to wear and there aren't many around
> Huge Congrats
> We are Twins!



Thank you TankerToad. I'm glad to find my rare twins. 
Thank you for the reassurance of its acquisition. I couldn't agree more that it puts fun factor wearing it and needless to say the uniqueness it holds. Thank you. &#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Woclover11 said:


> My first two bracelets and definitely not my last!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093956
> View attachment 3093957



Love the exotics. Beautiful. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Laetitya said:


> My new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin...love its smooshiness! I also love the fact that it's graphite and not black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093993
> View attachment 3093994



Graphite is truly lovely and special.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............



What a beautiful purchase. Feels like you hit the jackpot. &#128513; One lucky you are! Congrats!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kat.Lee said:


> One more thing I picked up yesterday.
> Medor watch with diamonds/black croc leather strap. Remorse?? But the more I look at it, the more I love it. &#128513; Thank you.



Gorgeous!!! But I have to say, your cats steal the show!!! They are just so beautiful. And you definitely rock the bracelet!


----------



## Kat.Lee

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.



Another beautiful exotics. I don't blame you keep escaping. Too hard to resist it and stay chained to Ban Island. Congrats and be happy on cloud9! 
Enjoy&#128536;


----------



## Moirai

ckskng said:


> I bought a cage earrings last weekend !!



These are so cool! Liking the two different colors.


----------



## BBdieBiene

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............




OMG! They are sooooo gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

etoupebirkin said:


> Gorgeous!!! But I have to say, your cats steal the show!!! They are just so beautiful. And you definitely rock the bracelet!



Thank you etoupebirkin. They can't stop checking out what I'm on about. They are like my shadow following me everywhere! &#128568;&#128571;
Thank you.


----------



## PrestigeH

First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. New members to the family. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.


----------



## Kat.Lee

etoupebirkin said:


> And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.
> 
> 22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.
> 
> This will be perfect for Fall.



Simply speechless. Looooove all the exotics. And the tassel is truly lovely. Great find. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. New members to the family. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.
> 
> View attachment 3094230



A big welcome on board! 
It's my first time seeing a maxibox on here (I'm still a newbie too, only been on here since May this year). Beautiful and functional ! 
And that rodeo &#128014;. Omg I wish I had one. I've been spreading my arms and claws in many stores for more and more rodeos! Keep hoping!!! 
Thanks for sharing and once again welcome to this big family of TPF. &#128522;


----------



## etoupebirkin

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. New members to the family. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.
> 
> View attachment 3094230



Love the detail and color of this purse. We're twins on the rodeo, too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> A big welcome on board!
> 
> It's my first time seeing a maxibox on here (I'm still a newbie too, only been on here since May this year). Beautiful and functional !
> 
> And that rodeo [emoji237]. Omg I wish I had one. I've been spreading my arms and claws in many stores for more and more rodeos! Keep hoping!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing and once again welcome to this big family of TPF. [emoji4]




Thank you very much. Am so excited too. All the best to your venture of acquiring more rodeos&#65281;


----------



## PrestigeH

etoupebirkin said:


> Love the detail and color of this purse. We're twins on the rodeo, too.




Thank you [emoji51]. I love the evercolour.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you very much. Am so excited too. All the best to your venture of acquiring more rodeos&#65281;



Thank you. Enjoy your beautiful bag and that "make me drool over" rodeo &#128513;&#128522;!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............




Splendid. And amazing!!! Major congrats. Feeling your joy [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## tonkamama

*mimifl561 ~ Congrats!  these are just too beautiful!!  *



mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............


----------



## Mandy K

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.




Wow! Stunning bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Vitamina H

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.





etoupebirkin said:


> And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.
> 
> 22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.
> 
> This will be perfect for Fall.



Oh, wow! *Etoupebirkin, *these were _necessary_ reasons for an  escape! Congratulations on both your gator Plume, which looks  magnificent with your Paperoles CS, and your matte gator SO Kelly! I  think that has to be the prettiest bag charm I have ever seen. May I ask  if the other CS is Art de Steppes? The colors are beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.



Perfect, classic Hermes elegance!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Vitamina H said:


> Oh, wow! *Etoupebirkin, *these were _necessary_ reasons for an  escape! Congratulations on both your gator Plume, which looks  magnificent with your Paperoles CS, and your matte gator SO Kelly! I  think that has to be the prettiest bag charm I have ever seen. May I ask  if the other CS is Art de Steppes? The colors are beautiful!



Vitamins H, yes the CS scarf is Art de Steppes. And OneKingsLane has one more tassel similar to mine. It's around $200+ dollars. Not bad in H terms, but it is a very special bag charm that will work on a SO Kelly, HAC, or 40 cm Birkin--any bag that is vertical in proportion.


----------



## chubbyshopper

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............




Amazing Haul..Congrats


----------



## etoupebirkin

honhon said:


> omg etoupebirkin, this is one beautiful and classic bag. perfect size, perfect colour, and perfect leather!  congratulations!  its so funny you said you've been chained on ban island but keep escaping......i feel the same way sometimes too.....feeling your pain, oh but how glamorous your plume is how can you say no to that





honhon said:


> daaaaaaa!!!!!!  I'm losing my words now!!!!



I've been thinking about buying exotics for a long time. These bags came along and were priced well, so I grabbed them. I think they both are perfect--the Plume is wonderful for when I dress up,  but the SO Kelly is an amazing every day bag. And with the tassel it has a great BOHO glam style.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kat.Lee said:


> Love the exotics. Beautiful. Congrats and enjoy!





Kat.Lee said:


> Another beautiful exotics. I don't blame you keep escaping. Too hard to resist it and stay chained to Ban Island. Congrats and be happy on cloud9!
> Enjoy&#128536;



Thank you. Now I stalk weather.com to see if I can wear these beauties.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mandy K said:


> Wow! Stunning bag! [emoji7]



Thank you! 



periogirl28 said:


> Perfect, classic Hermes elegance!



Thank you! The Plume is such an underrated bag. And it is quintessentially Hermes, easy to carry, too.


----------



## juzluvpink

Picked this up over the weekend.


----------



## mibonbon

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3094703
> 
> 
> Picked this up over the weekend.




What a beauty[emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3094703
> 
> 
> Picked this up over the weekend.




Nice. Is it rose gold?


----------



## PrestigeH

Ops sorry just read the title. [emoji23]


----------



## Kat.Lee

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3094703
> 
> 
> Picked this up over the weekend.



Beautiful. Love RG!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.





etoupebirkin said:


> And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.
> 
> 22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.
> 
> This will be perfect for Fall.



Both are *SPECTACULAR*!!  Please enjoy them in the best of health!!


----------



## klynneann

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.





etoupebirkin said:


> And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.
> 
> 22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.
> 
> This will be perfect for Fall.



  Gorgeous!!!  I love that plume, and the color of the SO Kelly is tdf!!  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3094703
> 
> 
> Picked this up over the weekend.



I'm loving this new color, especially with the RGHW - congrats!


----------



## doves75

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............




What a nice bright color bags you have Mimi!! Thanks for sharing your babies 



etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.







etoupebirkin said:


> And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be perfect for Fall.




EB you need and ankle bracelet and those big chain to tie you up on a ban island..LOL

Both are gorgeous EB...worth escaping the island. Congratulations on your new H find. The tassel looks very nice...what color is it? Looks like purple-ish )


----------



## trishaluvslv

honhon said:


> omg etoupebirkin, this is one beautiful and classic bag. perfect size, perfect colour, and perfect leather!  congratulations!  its so funny you said you've been chained on ban island but keep escaping......i feel the same way sometimes too.....feeling your pain, oh but how glamorous your plume is how can you say no to that



This is worth a long term stint in ban island.  What a stunningly classic and versatile beauty...oh my :sly:


----------



## bluenavy

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3094703
> 
> 
> Picked this up over the weekend.




Love this blue


----------



## bluenavy

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............


 


OMG, great pop of colors.


----------



## HGT

doves75 said:


> What a nice bright color bags you have Mimi!! Thanks for sharing your babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB you need and ankle bracelet and those big chain to tie you up on a ban island..LOL
> 
> Both are gorgeous EB...worth escaping the island. Congratulations on your new H find. The tassel looks very nice...what color is it? Looks like purple-ish )




OMG!  Right the way I am thinking .... If H makes ankle bracelets. LOL!!


----------



## newbiebag

megt10 said:


> Ok, I went to Hermes yesterday to return a couple of pairs of shoes that didn't work for me and perhaps pick up a shawl or scarf. So I handed over the shoes as my SA was busy with another customer and looked around. I didn't really see anything that was calling me except a silk Fourbi bag insert. I had seen it the last time that I was there and wanted to see it then but got distracted with CDC belts. When he was finished with the other customer he came over to help me. He knows that I want either a red or a pink B 30 in Epsom or perhaps Togo. He was totally adorable when telling me that he is working on it and he hadn't forgotten. I asked him less than 5 weeks ago. So he proceeds to tell me that they haven't received anything that I had asked for, but he did have a Gris Tourterelle 30 in Togo. I asked to see it thinking that I would not really want a neutral even though I have been more and more attracted to neutral colors. He was awesome. He brought the bag to the back of the store. He knows that I am concerned about bags that are too heavy. So he let me put all of my stuff in the bag and walk around the store. I was carrying my Chevre 30 B and we compared the weight of the two. The togo is heavier but not by that much. I was unsure of the color until I took a selfie and then sent to my friend and fellow pf member. She has always been my voice of reason and when she saw the picture she was sold too and told me that she was going to tell me to get it when I let her know that I had already decided I loved it and wanted it. This is the first Birkin that I have brought home from Hermes so if you read through all of the above thank you for indulging my long winded story. Oh and I bought a few more things as well.


 
I'm so glad that I found your post! Your GT B30 is gorgeous. It looks so well proportioned to your body type. If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you? I wanted a B25 because like you, I don't like heavy bags. But today when I tried one on, the handles were so short that I could only hold the bag in my hands and wrist. I couldn't even fit it on the crook of my arm, bare armed. :/ I'm only 5'2 so I wonder if B30 would be too big. I asked for B30 or K28 in GT, whichever comes in first.


----------



## Laetitya

Laetitya said:


> My new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin...love its smooshiness! I also love the fact that it's graphite and not black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093993
> View attachment 3093994




Thought I should add a pic of her on her own [emoji7]


----------



## Ladybaga

etoupebirkin said:


> And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.
> 
> 22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.
> 
> This will be perfect for Fall.



This made my heart skip a beat. Beautiful.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order


----------



## Ccc1

LOUKPEACH said:


> Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order


Is it 30cm Etoupe? If yes, we are big twin. Crossing my fingers for you


----------



## Mandy K

LOUKPEACH said:


> Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order




Is this the Lindy 26?!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mandy K said:


> Is this the Lindy 26?!


Yes it is!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ccc1 said:


> Is it 30cm Etoupe? If yes, we are big twin. Crossing my fingers for you


No it's not 30 hehe


----------



## Mandy K

LOUKPEACH said:


> Yes it is!!!




Oh yay! I hope that the order goes through for you! [emoji4]


----------



## Ccc1

LOUKPEACH said:


> No it's not 30 hehe


That's even better.  Hope you will receive your Lindy soon!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Mandy K said:


> Oh yay! I hope that the order goes through for you! [emoji4]





Ccc1 said:


> That's even better.  Hope you will receive your Lindy soon!



Thank you dears


----------



## Mandy K

LOUKPEACH said:


> Thank you dears




Can't wait to see pics when she arrives! [emoji4]


----------



## rubysoma

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............



Wow! Great pieces! Beautiful!



etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.





etoupebirkin said:


> And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.
> 
> 22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.
> 
> This will be perfect for Fall.



Oh my goodness!


----------



## Nikonina

LOUKPEACH said:


> Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order




Can't wait to see it at the reveal post


----------



## crazyforbag

LOUKPEACH said:


> Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order




fingers crossed for you!! I wanted this color in lindy too but I am not sure of the size. Please do a reveal when you received it. 
BTW, you don't have to pay tax for this transaction?


----------



## Moirai

Laetitya said:


> Thought I should add a pic of her on her own [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095172



Gorgeous! The leather looks so soft. Reminds me of leather of balenciaga moto jacket.


----------



## Moirai

LOUKPEACH said:


> Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order



Fingers crossed so we can see more eye candy


----------



## Purrsey

LOUKPEACH said:


> Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order




Crossing all toes and fingers and eyes for you! I would love to have a L26 someday. Waiting for your pics!


----------



## Purrsey

I didn't technically buy this but I traded off my B30 Orange Epsom for this. This is in Togo B25 Orange. Have been eyeing on a B25 recently. And this lovely owner was looking for a B30 Epsom and so we made magic. 

Abit sentimental to see my B30 go as she was my first H bag. I knew my first H bag must be an Orange so I guess I'm lucky to have found one same color in B25 and the owner is happy to trade with me.  

This size is so cute! The low-light makes her look red rather than orangey.


----------



## bagidiotic

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095499
> 
> I didn't technically buy this but I traded off my B30 Orange Epsom for this. This is in Togo B25 Orange. Have been eyeing on a B25 recently. And this lovely owner was looking for a B30 Epsom and so we made magic.
> 
> Abit sentimental to see my B30 go as she was my first H bag. I knew my first H bag must be an Orange so I guess I'm lucky to have found one same color in B25 and the owner is happy to trade with me.
> 
> This size is so cute! The low-light makes her look red rather than orangey.



You're so amazing  and resourceful 
Unbelievable luck to score this beauty


----------



## EmileH

LOUKPEACH said:


> Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order




Wow! How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## rwy_ma

Here is my recent h purchase a blue sapphire elan in epsom with pall hardware


----------



## Purrsey

Hurhur thanks bagidiotic. 

Rwy_ma, omg I need to faint 100x on this beauty. 

Just dolled up my B25. Had a hard time figuring how to tie that bow.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> Hurhur thanks bagidiotic.
> 
> Rwy_ma, omg I need to faint 100x on this beauty.
> 
> Just dolled up my B25. Had a hard time figuring how to tie that bow.
> 
> View attachment 3095613




I faint too... I love orange gold tones


----------



## SandySummer

LOUKPEACH said:


> Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order




What time did you place the order? I posted this in the Web Finds thread in the shopping section around 3 but then it disappeared soon after. Hope you were the lucky buyer!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Nikonina said:


> Can't wait to see it at the reveal post





Moirai said:


> Fingers crossed so we can see more eye candy





Purrsey said:


> Crossing all toes and fingers and eyes for you! I would love to have a L26 someday. Waiting for your pics!





bagidiotic said:


> You're so amazing  and resourceful
> Unbelievable luck to score this beauty



Thank you so much ladies


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SandySummer said:


> What time did you place the order? I posted this in the Web Finds thread in the shopping section around 3 but then it disappeared soon after. Hope you were the lucky buyer!!!


At 7 pm EST then I saw your post. That's why I said fingers cross :rain:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

crazyforbag said:


> fingers crossed for you!! I wanted this color in lindy too but I am not sure of the size. Please do a reveal when you received it.
> BTW, you don't have to pay tax for this transaction?


Yes I have it shipped to the state that's no H store.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! How exciting! Good luck!


Thank you love


----------



## megt10

newbiebag said:


> I'm so glad that I found your post! Your GT B30 is gorgeous. It looks so well proportioned to your body type. If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you? I wanted a B25 because like you, I don't like heavy bags. But today when I tried one on, the handles were so short that I could only hold the bag in my hands and wrist. I couldn't even fit it on the crook of my arm, bare armed. :/ I'm only 5'2 so I wonder if B30 would be too big. I asked for B30 or K28 in GT, whichever comes in first.



Hi, Newbie. I am 5'7" and 125 lbs. I don't like heavy bags either, I have 3 bulging discs in my neck and have to be very careful about how much weight I carry. I had considered looking at a 25 but found that it was just too small. I think the 25 is so cute and would be a perfect evening bag but not a day time bag. The 30 holds everything that I need even a full-size iPad. Even in the Togo leather with the iPad the bag really wasn't too heavy, though I wouldn't carry so much if I was going to be walking around all day with it.


----------



## megt10

Laetitya said:


> Thought I should add a pic of her on her own [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095172


She is so pretty.


etoupebirkin said:


> And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.
> 
> 22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.
> 
> This will be perfect for Fall.



OMG, just saw this E. She is so gorgeous. What a beautiful color. I love the tassels. Huge congratulations.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. New members to the family. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.
> 
> View attachment 3094230


I must have missed a couple of pages of posts. This is so beautiful. Would love to see a mod shot.


juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3094703
> 
> 
> Picked this up over the weekend.


So pretty. I wish I could wear these bracelets. 


etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.



OMG, I missed this one too. Wow. Just stunning. The color is TDF. You should be on cloud 9. What amazing purchases.


----------



## megt10

LOUKPEACH said:


> Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order


Wow, hoping it goes through for you. So pretty.


Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095499
> 
> I didn't technically buy this but I traded off my B30 Orange Epsom for this. This is in Togo B25 Orange. Have been eyeing on a B25 recently. And this lovely owner was looking for a B30 Epsom and so we made magic.
> 
> Abit sentimental to see my B30 go as she was my first H bag. I knew my first H bag must be an Orange so I guess I'm lucky to have found one same color in B25 and the owner is happy to trade with me.
> 
> This size is so cute! The low-light makes her look red rather than orangey.


Beautiful.


rwy_ma said:


> Here is my recent h purchase a blue sapphire elan in epsom with pall hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095609


Love this. I really want a Constance.


Purrsey said:


> Hurhur thanks bagidiotic.
> 
> Rwy_ma, omg I need to faint 100x on this beauty.
> 
> Just dolled up my B25. Had a hard time figuring how to tie that bow.
> 
> View attachment 3095613


Wow, absolutely gorgeous. I love how you were able to make a bow at the end. 


LOUKPEACH said:


> Yes I have it shipped to the state that's no H store.


That is a huge savings.


----------



## newbiebag

megt10 said:


> Hi, Newbie. I am 5'7" and 125 lbs. I don't like heavy bags either, I have 3 bulging discs in my neck and have to be very careful about how much weight I carry. I had considered looking at a 25 but found that it was just too small. I think the 25 is so cute and would be a perfect evening bag but not a day time bag. The 30 holds everything that I need even a full-size iPad. Even in the Togo leather with the iPad the bag really wasn't too heavy, though I wouldn't carry so much if I was going to be walking around all day with it.



Thank you for the info and that lovely photo of your bag content!  I'm pretty much settled on the B30 now. I don't mind the small body of the B25 as I don't carry much with me, but the short handles are extremely impractical. My wrists and arms in general are relatively small, with the PM clic H being able to rotate 360 degrees freely around. Even with that, I couldn't wear the bag on the crook of my arm. At your height and weight, it would make a perfect evening bag. I'm 5'2 at 100lb. It's too big as an evening bag and too small for a tote. Completely awkward bag for me. I'm so glad that my SA called me in to view the bag because I was pretty dead set on the B25 even though both my SA and sister tried to talk me out of it.  I've also only recently moved here and didn't account for Texas summer heat. There is no way a water bottle would fit in a B25 and that is a must! I feel dehydrated all the time since moving here.


----------



## newbiebag

Purrsey said:


> Hurhur thanks bagidiotic.
> 
> Rwy_ma, omg I need to faint 100x on this beauty.
> 
> Just dolled up my B25. Had a hard time figuring how to tie that bow.
> 
> View attachment 3095613




Beautiful!! And oh so cute too.


----------



## bluenavy

rwy_ma said:


> Here is my recent h purchase a blue sapphire elan in epsom with pall hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095609


 


OMG!!! I love blue sapphire.  The constance is on my wishlist.


----------



## rosewang924

crazyforbag said:


> fingers crossed for you!! I wanted this color in lindy too but I am not sure of the size. Please do a reveal when you received it.
> BTW, you don't have to pay tax for this transaction?



Hi Crazyforbag, I have this bag in etoupe in 30, it's really the perfect size.  You should get it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3095499
> 
> I didn't technically buy this but I traded off my B30 Orange Epsom for this. This is in Togo B25 Orange. Have been eyeing on a B25 recently. And this lovely owner was looking for a B30 Epsom and so we made magic.
> 
> Abit sentimental to see my B30 go as she was my first H bag. I knew my first H bag must be an Orange so I guess I'm lucky to have found one same color in B25 and the owner is happy to trade with me.
> 
> This size is so cute! The low-light makes her look red rather than orangey.




Wow this is gorgeous!! Such a beautiful orange!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rwy_ma said:


> Here is my recent h purchase a blue sapphire elan in epsom with pall hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095609




Love the Constance!!! And that color is seriously TDF!


----------



## eternallove4bag

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3094703
> 
> 
> Picked this up over the weekend.




Such a huge fan of these!! U got a beautiful color[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> First time putting up a picture. Here it goes. New members to the family. Off to work with maxibox and black rodeo charm.
> 
> View attachment 3094230




Wow! Both r beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> I've been a bad girl. I need to be chained to Ban Island. I keep escaping.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new to me 28cm Bordeaux Gator Plume. This bag is just so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks fantastic with the Paperoles shawl. I'm on  with this bag.







etoupebirkin said:


> And another reason why I should have a pretty good stay on Ban Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 22 CM Alezan Matte Gator SO Kelly. I found the tassel on One Kings Lane. I think it's a really wonderful and unusual bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be perfect for Fall.




Beautiful exotics!


----------



## periogirl28

rwy_ma said:


> Here is my recent h purchase a blue sapphire elan in epsom with pall hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095609




Stunning stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

mimifl561 said:


> I'm sooooo late posting these. But as they say. Better late than never. [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3094127
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094128
> 
> 
> Birkin 30 Feu Orange Togo
> View attachment 3094129
> 
> 
> Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom
> View attachment 3094130
> 
> 
> And some other goodies pictured............




Pinch me pls! I think I just died and went to hermes heaven!!! 2 birkins and 1 kelly in one shopping trip? Wow, wow and wow[emoji7][emoji7]

Not to mention those beautiful shawls!!! Twinsies on the the flamingo CSGM [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Woclover11 said:


> My first two bracelets and definitely not my last!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093956
> View attachment 3093957




They r so addictive!!! Look beautiful on u!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Laetitya said:


> My new to me JPG Shoulder Birkin...love its smooshiness! I also love the fact that it's graphite and not black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093993
> View attachment 3093994




Looks awesome on u!!! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

newbiebag said:


> Thank you for the info and that lovely photo of your bag content!  I'm pretty much settled on the B30 now. I don't mind the small body of the B25 as I don't carry much with me, but the short handles are extremely impractical. My wrists and arms in general are relatively small, with the PM clic H being able to rotate 360 degrees freely around. Even with that, I couldn't wear the bag on the crook of my arm. At your height and weight, it would make a perfect evening bag. I'm 5'2 at 100lb. It's too big as an evening bag and too small for a tote. Completely awkward bag for me. I'm so glad that my SA called me in to view the bag because I was pretty dead set on the B25 even though both my SA and sister tried to talk me out of it.  I've also only recently moved here and didn't account for Texas summer heat. There is no way a water bottle would fit in a B25 and that is a must! I feel dehydrated all the time since moving here.



I am glad I could help. I think that you would be happy with a 30.


----------



## EmileH

After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097



She's beautiful! Huge congratulations.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> She's beautiful! Huge congratulations.




Thanks so much Meg. You are such a sweetheart.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> She's beautiful! Huge congratulations.




Meg, for you. My bag at rest with its little family, I'm new to collecting and I'm in awe of your closet. Here's my little imitation of yours.


----------



## crazyforbag

rosewang924 said:


> Hi Crazyforbag, I have this bag in etoupe in 30, it's really the perfect size.  You should get it.


 


hi Rose, next time when we meet up you need to bring this beauty with you to show me. It is definitely on my wishlist!!


----------



## pumpkiim

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097




Congrats! Always a classic


----------



## EmileH

pumpkiim said:


> Congrats! Always a classic




Thank you! 

I know...no more black bags for me. Can you tell I'm from the northeast?


----------



## crazyforbag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg, for you. My bag at rest with its little family, I'm new to collecting and I'm in awe of your closet. Here's my little imitation of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096114


 


when did you start collecting? You have many already!! I want the BBK.


----------



## EmileH

crazyforbag said:


> when did you start collecting? You have many already!! I want the BBK.




Two years ago. I only wanted the black one but one thing led to another. My husband gave me the gold birkin.  The BBK is from a vintage store in Paris. The Colvert is from FSH after standing in line every day for two trips to Paris and finally getting lucky. This is it...Or maybe a GT Kelly in a few years. But then really that's it.


----------



## newbiebag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg, for you. My bag at rest with its little family, I'm new to collecting and I'm in awe of your closet. Here's my little imitation of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096114




Oh my, what eye candy you have!  Great representation of quality over quantity. Totally drool worthy.


----------



## HGT

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097




She is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Mandy K

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097




Congratulations on getting your dream bag!!! It's beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## HGT

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg, for you. My bag at rest with its little family, I'm new to collecting and I'm in awe of your closet. Here's my little imitation of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096114




What a nice collections you have right there!


----------



## EmileH

newbiebag said:


> Oh my, what eye candy you have!  Great representation of quality over quantity. Totally drool worthy.







HGT said:


> She is beautiful! Congrats!







Mandy K said:


> Congratulations on getting your dream bag!!! It's beautiful! [emoji7]




Thank you all! That's exactly my goal newbie bag. Only things I'll have for a lifetime. Plus I dream of running away to live in Paris someday and the closets are small there!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg, for you. My bag at rest with its little family, I'm new to collecting and I'm in awe of your closet. Here's my little imitation of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096114




Whoa!!! Love love ur collection and ur black Birkin is GORGEOUS [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; just amazing!! U have great taste!


----------



## hbr

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097




Absolute perfection [emoji173]&#65039;. Enjoy her in perfect health!!


----------



## BBdieBiene

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097




Congratulations! This is perfection! You have a beautiful and awesome bag collection! I love how you store your bags too. [emoji7]


----------



## slongson

rwy_ma said:


> Here is my recent h purchase a blue sapphire elan in epsom with pall hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095609



Wow! I love this color!


----------



## PrestigeH

Here is what I have for today. Great day everyone [emoji51]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! Love love ur collection and ur black Birkin is GORGEOUS [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; just amazing!! U have great taste!







hbr said:


> Absolute perfection [emoji173]&#65039;. Enjoy her in perfect health!!







BBdieBiene said:


> Congratulations! This is perfection! You have a beautiful and awesome bag collection! I love how you store your bags too. [emoji7]







PrestigeH said:


> Here is what I have for today. Great day everyone [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3096305




Thank you. Neat bag prestigeH. That's the best use of a charm I have ever seen!


----------



## PrestigeH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Neat bag prestigeH. That's the best use of a charm I have ever seen!




Thank you for the kind compliment.


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg, for you. My bag at rest with its little family, I'm new to collecting and I'm in awe of your closet. Here's my little imitation of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096114



Oh it's beautiful. I love it. Your bags look perfect in the space. Thank yo so much for the pictures. I love seeing a beautiful closet.  I am in the midst of trying desperately to create a space more like yours rather than my hoarding mess.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Here is what I have for today. Great day everyone [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3096305



Love the charm is perfect.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Love the charm is perfect.




Thank u. But I have no idea what it is called though?


----------



## MYH

PrestigeH said:


> Here is what I have for today. Great day everyone [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3096305


Your bag charm looks awesome on that bag.  I really like the navy blue tan combo too!


----------



## atelierforward

rwy_ma said:


> Here is my recent h purchase a blue sapphire elan in epsom with pall hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095609


Stunning! That color is amazing in Epsom. It looks so sleek. Congrats!


----------



## atelierforward

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097


Classic and of course gorgeous. You'll enjoy this for so many years to come. Great purchase!


----------



## PrestigeH

MYH said:


> Your bag charm looks awesome on that bag.  I really like the navy blue tan combo too!




Thank u.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg, for you. My bag at rest with its little family, I'm new to collecting and I'm in awe of your closet. Here's my little imitation of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096114



Congrats on your beautiful black B and enjoy in good health! Your other bags and closet are gorgeous too.


----------



## Moirai

PrestigeH said:


> Here is what I have for today. Great day everyone [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3096305



Very nice, lovely combo of colors and charm.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PrestigeH said:


> Here is what I have for today. Great day everyone [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3096305


So nice!


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank u all. [emoji2]


----------



## rubysoma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097



Yay!    She's gorgeous!


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Oh it's beautiful. I love it. Your bags look perfect in the space. Thank yo so much for the pictures. I love seeing a beautiful closet.  I am in the midst of trying desperately to create a space more like yours rather than my hoarding mess.







atelierforward said:


> Classic and of course gorgeous. You'll enjoy this for so many years to come. Great purchase!







Moirai said:


> Congrats on your beautiful black B and enjoy in good health! Your other bags and closet are gorgeous too.







rubysoma said:


> Yay!    She's gorgeous!




Thank you for sharing my joy everyone. 

Meg. Your closet is to die for and I know a bunch of people who would be lined up if you decided to divest yourself of a few things. Don't change a thing. I think we all dream of your closet at night. And you are such a sweet person that you totally deserve all of your goodies. Hugs


----------



## megt10

newbiebag said:


> Thank you for the info and that lovely photo of your bag content!  I'm pretty much settled on the B30 now. I don't mind the small body of the B25 as I don't carry much with me, but the short handles are extremely impractical. My wrists and arms in general are relatively small, with the PM clic H being able to rotate 360 degrees freely around. Even with that, I couldn't wear the bag on the crook of my arm. At your height and weight, it would make a perfect evening bag. I'm 5'2 at 100lb. It's too big as an evening bag and too small for a tote. Completely awkward bag for me. I'm so glad that my SA called me in to view the bag because I was pretty dead set on the B25 even though both my SA and sister tried to talk me out of it.  I've also only recently moved here and didn't account for Texas summer heat. There is no way a water bottle would fit in a B25 and that is a must! I feel dehydrated all the time since moving here.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for sharing my joy everyone.
> 
> Meg. Your closet is to die for and I know a bunch of people who would be lined up if you decided to divest yourself of a few things. Don't change a thing. I think we all dream of your closet at night. And you are such a sweet person that you totally deserve all of your goodies. Hugs



You are so kind. Thank you so much.


----------



## Purrsey

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg, for you. My bag at rest with its little family, I'm new to collecting and I'm in awe of your closet. Here's my little imitation of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096114



Ooooh so pretty. I will stare at these everyday if I were you. Enjoy dear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Picked these Oran slippers up today. They are very comfortable. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Picked these Oran slippers up today. They are very comfortable. [emoji173]&#65039;




Sandals but you rock it and make them look so ladylike.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Sandals but you rock it and make them look so ladylike.



You are right Purrsey. These are sandals not slippers. Thank you &#128534;&#128521;


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> You are right Purrsey. These are sandals not slippers. Thank you [emoji37][emoji6]




Oh no no I didn't mean to correct you,Kat. I didn't even read slippers. Just thought you look so good slippers or sandals.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Oh no no I didn't mean to correct you,Kat. I didn't even read slippers. Just thought you look so good slippers or sandals.



No worries Purrsey. Thank you. You have scored that gorgeous B25 you were looking for! Big congrats!!


----------



## EmileH

Purrsey said:


> Ooooh so pretty. I will stare at these everyday if I were you. Enjoy dear.







Purrsey said:


> Sandals but you rock it and make them look so ladylike.




Thanks Purrsey. 

I love the shoes Kat.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the shoes Kat.



Thank you Pocketbook. 
Your closet is so awesome, even the carvings!! &#128077;&#127995;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ssv003

Added this brand new (new-to-me) consignment find to my collection. Kelly wallet bleu azteque in chèvre Mysore. It's so stunning!


----------



## EmileH

ssv003 said:


> Added this brand new (new-to-me) consignment find to my collection. Kelly wallet bleu azteque in chèvre Mysore. It's so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3096735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096736




Beautiful color! A SA in DC showed me how to use a farandole necklace to make my Kelly wallet into a wallet in a chain. You need a 120 or longer. I thought that was so clever. Now a farandole is on my wish list.


----------



## Blue Rain

ssv003 said:


> Added this brand new (new-to-me) consignment find to my collection. Kelly wallet bleu azteque in chèvre Mysore. It's so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3096735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096736


 
Great find. It looks brand new and I love this bleu.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ssv003 said:


> Added this brand new (new-to-me) consignment find to my collection. Kelly wallet bleu azteque in chèvre Mysore. It's so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3096735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096736



Beautiful eye-catching colour. I love Kelly wallet. It holds a lot and multi functional. Great choice. Congrats.


----------



## ThierryH

OMG! Awesome goodies, congrats to everyone! Enjoy your treasures!


----------



## bluenavy

ssv003 said:


> Added this brand new (new-to-me) consignment find to my collection. Kelly wallet bleu azteque in chèvre Mysore. It's so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3096735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096736




Love this color


----------



## bluenavy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> After a very long wait I have the bag that I set out to get. The one I saw French women carrying in Paris years ago. I had no idea what it was or how much it cost or that it would become a status symbol. I just loved it and the way they carried it as if it was the one bag they would have for a lifetime and pass down to their daughters. Along the way to get this one I was bitten hard by the hernes bug. I add this to my collection that includes a gold birkin 35, Colvert Kelly 40, black box Kelly 32. Numerous bracelets scarves and other items. And she is finally mine. The black birkin 35 palladium hardware in Togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096097




Love it, congrats.  I few weeks ago, I asked my SA that I wanted a black next time.


----------



## EmileH

bluenavy said:


> Love it, congrats.  I few weeks ago, I asked my SA that I wanted a black next time.




Thank you. Good luck. I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## newbiebag

ssv003 said:


> Added this brand new (new-to-me) consignment find to my collection. Kelly wallet bleu azteque in chèvre Mysore. It's so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3096735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096736


 
I show this in Gold and thought, eh I don't get what all the hype is about. But now seeing it in bleu azteque blew my mind. Your wallet is absolutely stunning!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg, for you. My bag at rest with its little family, I'm new to collecting and I'm in awe of your closet. Here's my little imitation of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096114




*Beautiful collection!!  *


----------



## tonkamama

*PrestigeH ~ so rare and so chic! *



PrestigeH said:


> Here is what I have for today. Great day everyone [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3096305



*Kat.Lee ~ cute sandals.  
*


Kat.Lee said:


> Picked these Oran slippers up today. They are very comfortable. &#10084;&#65039;



*ssv003 ~ yes it is a stunning wallet, enjoy her.  *



ssv003 said:


> Added this brand new (new-to-me) consignment find to my collection. Kelly wallet bleu azteque in chèvre Mysore. It's so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3096735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096736


----------



## juliet827

A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag: 
Barenia B30 with PHW....


----------



## leooh

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> 
> Barenia B30 with PHW....




Beautiful!!! I like the white contrasting stitches
You have photographed it beautifully too 
Congrats


----------



## Rami00

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....



Worth the wait. It's stunning!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

*Wow so many gorgeous goodies, congrats ladies! 

Just came back with some goodies offered to me by my sweet SA.  Love her!!  Thanks for letting me share.  





Black Jige Clutch (Swift)  ~ been wanting a Jige for its understated style and black is even better as I love carrying my clutch from day to evening.  




Rodeo charm (GM) ~ its fun and why not go BIG??  I think my B35  definitely can handle this size! 




*


----------



## rubysoma

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....



Beautiful!


----------



## PrestigeH

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> 
> Barenia B30 with PHW....




Congrats [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## PrestigeH

tonkamama said:


> *Wow so many gorgeous goodies, congrats ladies!
> 
> Just came back with some goodies offered to me by my sweet SA.  Love her!!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Jige Clutch (Swift)  ~ been wanting a Jige for its understated style and black is even better as I love carrying my clutch from day to evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo charm (GM) ~ its fun and why not go BIG??  I think my B35  definitely can handle this size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I have been wanting to have a jige. Am so happy for u. [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> *Wow so many gorgeous goodies, congrats ladies!
> 
> Just came back with some goodies offered to me by my sweet SA.  Love her!!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Jige Clutch (Swift)  ~ been wanting a Jige for its understated style and black is even better as I love carrying my clutch from day to evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo charm (GM) ~ its fun and why not go BIG??  I think my B35  definitely can handle this size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats Tonkamama! I have been eyeing Jige and understand it comes in different sizes. What size is yours? It looks gorgeous in swift


----------



## juliet827

tonkamama said:


> *Wow so many gorgeous goodies, congrats ladies!
> 
> Just came back with some goodies offered to me by my sweet SA.  Love her!!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Jige Clutch (Swift)  ~ been wanting a Jige for its understated style and black is even better as I love carrying my clutch from day to evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo charm (GM) ~ its fun and why not go BIG??  I think my B35  definitely can handle this size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, the all-black Jige is so chic- love it!


----------



## juliet827

leooh said:


> Beautiful!!! I like the white contrasting stitches
> You have photographed it beautifully too
> Congrats





Rami00 said:


> Worth the wait. It's stunning!!!!! Congrats!





rubysoma said:


> Beautiful!





PrestigeH said:


> Congrats [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



Thank you all so much! It was worth the wait. And haha, leooh, I took the pics with my iPhone!


----------



## Lady_shof

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....


*drools*

Gorgeous bag indeed! I believe it is worth the wait


----------



## PrestigeH

Finally Mr Maxibox joins the family. [emoji3]


----------



## Lady_shof

tonkamama said:


> *Wow so many gorgeous goodies, congrats ladies!
> 
> Just came back with some goodies offered to me by my sweet SA.  Love her!!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Jige Clutch (Swift)  ~ been wanting a Jige for its understated style and black is even better as I love carrying my clutch from day to evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo charm (GM) ~ its fun and why not go BIG??  I think my B35  definitely can handle this size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful clutch. Definitely in my to-buy list


----------



## Kat.Lee

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....



Beautiful. The white stitching makes it stand out more. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> *Wow so many gorgeous goodies, congrats ladies!
> 
> Just came back with some goodies offered to me by my sweet SA.  Love her!!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Jige Clutch (Swift)  ~ been wanting a Jige for its understated style and black is even better as I love carrying my clutch from day to evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo charm (GM) ~ its fun and why not go BIG??  I think my B35  definitely can handle this size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Big congrats! Both are lovely, so is your SA!


----------



## juliet827

Lady_shof said:


> *drools*
> 
> Gorgeous bag indeed! I believe it is worth the wait





Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. The white stitching makes it stand out more. Congrats!



Thank you! Definitely worth the wait...


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies. * I am glad I can get a Jige this year as I been wanting a black clutch for ages.  I been using my black Chanel WOC for evenings and it is about time to enter the H world.

*Rami00 ~ *It is a elan 29 (29cm) with leather lining.    Since it is hand held style I prefer dark color like black. 



PrestigeH said:


> I have been wanting to have a jige. Am so happy for u. [emoji3]





Rami00 said:


> Congrats Tonkamama! I have been eyeing Jige and understand it comes in different sizes. What size is yours? It looks gorgeous in swift





juliet827 said:


> Wow, the all-black Jige is so chic- love it!





Lady_shof said:


> Beautiful clutch. Definitely in my to-buy list





Kat.Lee said:


> Big congrats! Both are lovely, so is your SA!


----------



## sleepykitten

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....



Stunning barenia B


----------



## Purrsey

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> 
> Barenia B30 with PHW....




My heart skips two beats. So gorgeous. Congrats and I mean a big one.


----------



## catsinthebag

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....



This is so beautiful. Many congrats. Please do indulge us with mod shots at some point!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PrestigeH said:


> Finally Mr Maxibox joins the family. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3097281


Great pieces!


----------



## PrestigeH

LOUKPEACH said:


> Great pieces!




Thank you.


----------



## Chloesam

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> 
> Barenia B30 with PHW....




Stunning! Congrats! I have your sister bag, a barenia Kelly. There is no other leather as beautiful as barenia! It is so soft and buttery smooth! Is this a SO? If so, how long did it take if you don't mind me asking? [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Txoceangirl

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....


This is so stunning!  I think I might need one &#128525;. Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

tonkamama said:


> *Wow so many gorgeous goodies, congrats ladies!
> 
> Just came back with some goodies offered to me by my sweet SA.  Love her!!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Jige Clutch (Swift)  ~ been wanting a Jige for its understated style and black is even better as I love carrying my clutch from day to evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo charm (GM) ~ its fun and why not go BIG??  I think my B35  definitely can handle this size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So envious of the J clutch!  Congrats &#128512;


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kat.Lee said:


> Picked these Oran slippers up today. They are very comfortable. &#10084;&#65039;


Fabulous!


----------



## Txoceangirl

ssv003 said:


> Added this brand new (new-to-me) consignment find to my collection. Kelly wallet bleu azteque in chèvre Mysore. It's so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3096735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096736


Gorgeous color, wow!


----------



## panthere55

I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.


----------



## bunnycat

LOUKPEACH said:


> Fingers cross. Please don't cancel my order



Still catching up in this thread. Good luck to you Loukpeach!


----------



## Kat.Lee

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.



All beautiful colours. Love those straps too and you can swap them around!! Congrats!!


----------



## bagidiotic

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.



Droolicious 
wow x4


----------



## panthere55

Kat.Lee said:


> All beautiful colours. Love those straps too and you can swap them around!! Congrats!!





bagidiotic said:


> Droolicious
> wow x4



Thank you! I def will be interchanging straps!


----------



## tonkamama

Txoceangirl said:


> So envious of the J clutch!  Congrats &#128512;



Txoceangirl,
Thank you, I am so happy as I been bugging my SA for one everytime I went to visit her...lol.


----------



## S'Mom

panthere55 said:


> i never thought i would like evelyne in tpm size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black epsom, rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.



four????  Wow!


----------



## Zookzik

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.




Love them!!!! Hermes Germany called me today to remind me of the 2 bags per year policy through their online site! This is crazy


----------



## thyme

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.


 

awwww...love these!! i will buy all too..congrats!


----------



## Zookzik

Baby Pavane  she is so cute!


----------



## Purrsey

Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Zookzik said:


> Baby Pavane  she is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 3097538



Beautiful vibrant colour. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.



That IS a stunning bag Purrsey. There is not a single sign of her true age! Nobody could tell if you don't say it. Hermes spa has done such an amazing job. Definitely a keeper! 
Great find and major congrats to you!


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.




Gorgeous! [emoji7] your collection is so lovely!


----------



## EmileH

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.




Wow! She's beautiful. They did an incredible job.


----------



## Monaliceke

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.



So it is as good as new. Very nice, Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> 
> Barenia B30 with PHW....




Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.




Looks sparkling new!!! What an amazing job Hermes did!!! Can't believe she is 29 years old!!! Many congrats on scoring her!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Zookzik said:


> Baby Pavane  she is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 3097538




Super cute!


----------



## eternallove4bag

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.




Wow!!! What a collection!!! All beautiful colors too!!!


----------



## leooh

New twilly for my olive barenia..


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> *Wow so many gorgeous goodies, congrats ladies!
> 
> Just came back with some goodies offered to me by my sweet SA.  Love her!!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Jige Clutch (Swift)  ~ been wanting a Jige for its understated style and black is even better as I love carrying my clutch from day to evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo charm (GM) ~ its fun and why not go BIG??  I think my B35  definitely can handle this size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Oooooh she is gorgeous!! The jige clutch looks beautiful!! Many congrats tonkamama!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ssv003 said:


> Added this brand new (new-to-me) consignment find to my collection. Kelly wallet bleu azteque in chèvre Mysore. It's so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3096735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096736




What a beauty!!!


----------



## ssv003

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful color! A SA in DC showed me how to use a farandole necklace to make my Kelly wallet into a wallet in a chain. You need a 120 or longer. I thought that was so clever. Now a farandole is on my wish list.




Thank you so much! I do have a Farandole 160. I'll try this next time I'm in my closet! Thanks. 



Blue Rain said:


> Great find. It looks brand new and I love this bleu.




Thanks so much, Blue Rain! It is brand new in box just without tags. Can't believe I found such a good slg on consignment. Thanks again. 



Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful eye-catching colour. I love Kelly wallet. It holds a lot and multi functional. Great choice. Congrats.




Thank you so much, Kat.Lee! It quickly has become one of my favorite wallets. 



bluenavy said:


> Love this color




Thanks so much bluenavy! The color is so vibrant! My heart skips a beat every time I pick it up. 



newbiebag said:


> I show this in Gold and thought, eh I don't get what all the hype is about. But now seeing it in bleu azteque blew my mind. Your wallet is absolutely stunning!




Thank you so much, newbiebag! I got my first Kelly a Wallet at H in malachite Epsom, and started to fall in love. I found this online for a good price brand new and had to have it. The color truly is stunning in-person. Thank you again!


----------



## ssv003

tonkamama said:


> *ssv003 ~ yes it is a stunning wallet, enjoy her.  *




Thanks so much, tonkamama. Big congrats on your latest picks. We are Jige twins! 



Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous color, wow!




It wows me every time i look at it. Thank you!



eternallove4bag said:


> What a beauty!!!




Thank you so much, eternallove4bag!


----------



## rubysoma

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.



The canvas straps are so cute!


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.



Wow! Looks brand new.  I always wonder how well courchevel spas.  Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.


 
Holly!!!!!!!!!!! What a beauty.


----------



## klynneann

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....



TDF!!  One day I hope to own a bag in barenia - just gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## klynneann

PrestigeH said:


> Finally Mr Maxibox joins the family. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3097281



Beautiful collection - congrats on your Maxibox!


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.



She looks brand new!  Just incredible - congrats!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Picked these Oran slippers up today. They are very comfortable. &#10084;&#65039;


They are beautiful and look great on you.


ssv003 said:


> Added this brand new (new-to-me) consignment find to my collection. Kelly wallet bleu azteque in chèvre Mysore. It's so stunning!
> 
> View attachment 3096735
> 
> 
> View attachment 3096736


Stunning color. Congrats.


juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....


Wow, she is gorgeous. I love the stitching on her.


tonkamama said:


> *Wow so many gorgeous goodies, congrats ladies!
> 
> Just came back with some goodies offered to me by my sweet SA.  Love her!!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Jige Clutch (Swift)  ~ been wanting a Jige for its understated style and black is even better as I love carrying my clutch from day to evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodeo charm (GM) ~ its fun and why not go BIG??  I think my B35  definitely can handle this size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love both of your purchases Tonka. I think the GM will look great on the 35. I like the MM on the 30.


PrestigeH said:


> Finally Mr Maxibox joins the family. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3097281


Beautiful.


panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.


Wow, they are all gorgeous. That is my kind of shopping.


----------



## megt10

Zookzik said:


> Baby Pavane  she is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 3097538


Looks great on you.


Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.


Wow, they did an amazing job. It was worth the wait.


leooh said:


> New twilly for my olive barenia..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097617


Perfect match.


----------



## Canneiv

Finally got my Birkin.


----------



## Mandy K

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760




What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760



What a vivid colour. Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.



These TPM are super cute!


----------



## tonkamama

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760



This color is so petty!  Is this a size 30?


----------



## tonkamama

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.



OMG, she looks brand new and so pretty and elegant!


----------



## Preyaa

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760


Beautiful color...congrats!!!


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh she is gorgeous!! The jige clutch looks beautiful!! Many congrats tonkamama!!!



Thank you eternallove4bag!  



ssv003 said:


> Thanks so much, tonkamama. Big congrats on your latest picks. We are Jige twins!
> 
> !



ssv003 great 



megt10 said:


> Love both of your purchases Tonka. I think the GM will look great on the 35. I like the MM on the 30.
> 
> :




Megt10, thank you.   I was worry that the GM might looks huge on my B35...Knowing what that you like MM on B30, I feel much better now having the GM.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760




Wow!!! Is that a two toned birkin? Red and orange? Never seen one!!


----------



## juliet827

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.



An instant Evelyne family! Gorgeous. Love the craie especially - beautiful in an Evelyne. Congrats!


----------



## juliet827

sleepykitten said:


> Stunning barenia B





Purrsey said:


> My heart skips two beats. So gorgeous. Congrats and I mean a big one.



Thank you so much for your kind words!



catsinthebag said:


> This is so beautiful. Many congrats. Please do indulge us with mod shots at some point!


Thank you, I will. So far I've just been carrying it from room to room in the house.


Chloesam said:


> Stunning! Congrats! I have your sister bag, a barenia Kelly. There is no other leather as beautiful as barenia! It is so soft and buttery smooth! Is this a SO? If so, how long did it take if you don't mind me asking? [emoji1][emoji173]&#65039;



Not a SO, no- I am not sure that barenia is available for a SO, not sure though. But I waited a long time for a 30...



Txoceangirl said:


> This is so stunning!  I think I might need one &#128525;. Congrats!



You do!&#128525;


----------



## HGT

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760




Congrats!!!


----------



## juliet827

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760



Just beautiful- love the colors together. Perfect.


----------



## Mariapia

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> 
> Barenia B30 with PHW....




It was worth waiting for such a gorgeous bag, juliet![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.




Great evelynes, panthere![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760




Perfection![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Flamingo Party cashmere/silk shawl in natural, corail & noir...


----------



## panthere55

Mariapia said:


> Great evelynes, panthere![emoji7][emoji7]


 


juliet827 said:


> An instant Evelyne family! Gorgeous. Love the craie especially - beautiful in an Evelyne. Congrats!


 


megt10 said:


> They are beautiful and look great on you.
> 
> Stunning color. Congrats.
> 
> Wow, she is gorgeous. I love the stitching on her.
> 
> Love both of your purchases Tonka. I think the GM will look great on the 35. I like the MM on the 30.
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> Wow, they are all gorgeous. That is my kind of shopping.


 


tonkamama said:


> These TPM are super cute!


 


eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! What a collection!!! All beautiful colors too!!!


 


rubysoma said:


> The canvas straps are so cute!




Thank you so much everyone!!!


----------



## panthere55

S'Mom said:


> four????  Wow!


 


Zookzik said:


> Love them!!!! Hermes Germany called me today to remind me of the 2 bags per year policy through their online site! This is crazy


 


chincac said:


> awwww...love these!! i will buy all too..congrats!




Thank you so much! Zookzik, I guess they are more strict with their online sales


----------



## ThierryH

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....



Juliet, Your new treasure is TDF! Such a beautiful, timeless and classic style! Major Congrats!


----------



## ThierryH

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.



Wow! Great colors, love the straps, too. Enjoy!


----------



## ThierryH

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760



Canneiv, Congrats, what a beauty! I see orange piping, was it a SO? How long did you have to wait?


----------



## crazyforbag

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.


 
wow..i have not yet seen on in store. You must be super lucky today!!
How is Blue saint cyr compared to Blue Atoll?


----------



## bluenavy

tonkamama said:


> *Wow so many gorgeous goodies, congrats ladies! *
> 
> *Just came back with some goodies offered to me by my sweet SA.  Love her!!  Thanks for letting me share.  *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Black Jige Clutch (Swift)  ~ been wanting a Jige for its understated style and black is even better as I love carrying my clutch from day to evening.  *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *Rodeo charm (GM) ~ its fun and why not go BIG??  I think my B35  definitely can handle this size! *
> *
> 
> *


 


congrats, you are on a roll, love both of them


----------



## bluenavy

panthere55 said:


> i never thought i would like evelyne in tpm size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black epsom, rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.


 


omg!!!


----------



## bluenavy

Zookzik said:


> Baby Pavane  she is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 3097538


 


looks great


----------



## bluenavy

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760


 


congras!!! great color


----------



## megt10

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760


Oh yeah, this is gorgeous! Congratulations.


tonkamama said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ssv003 great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megt10, thank you.   I was worry that the GM might looks huge on my B35...Knowing what that you like MM on B30, I feel much better now having the GM.



I really do like the MM on the 30 it has more presence. I can't wait to see the GM on your bag. Here is my MM on the 30.


----------



## Blue Rain

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.


 
Unbelievable! I understand now why you had difficulty making a decision.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

juliet827 said:


> A very long wait for this, but finally...long-awaited dream bag:
> Barenia B30 with PHW....


Oh dear lord. A true masterpiece!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760


Beautiful!
Was it a SO?


----------



## designerdiva40

My wonderful SM managed to find me the Fucshia Orans & I couldn't resist another happi bracelet  I'm addicted to these little bracelets because it's like your getting 2 for the price of 1 lol..... Buy one get one free


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Beautiful!
> Was it a SO?


 


SO is special order


----------



## tonkamama

bluenavy said:


> congrats, you are on a roll, love both of them




Thank you bluenavy!!


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> I really do like the MM on the 30 it has more presence. I can't wait to see the GM on your bag. Here is my MM on the 30.




Thank you megt10 for the picture of your B30 with MM Rodeo (and rest of the eye candies).  Indeed the Rodeo is so adorable.  Ok after seeing this picture of yours, I am keeping her ... now I cant wait to take my GM Rodeo out for a fun ride.  

Here is a mod shot of my B35 with the GM Rodeo.


----------



## SugarMama

tonkamama said:


> Thank you megt10 for the picture of your B30 with MM Rodeo (and rest of the eye candies).  Indeed the Rodeo is so adorable.  Ok after seeing this picture of yours, I am keeping her ... now I cant wait to take my GM Rodeo out for a fun ride.
> 
> Here is a mod shot of my B35 with the GM Rodeo.



Adorable!


----------



## SugarMama

designerdiva40 said:


> My wonderful SM managed to find me the Fucshia Orans & I couldn't resist another happi bracelet  I'm addicted to these little bracelets because it's like your getting 2 for the price of 1 lol..... Buy one get one free



Love, love love


----------



## SugarMama

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.



This is the way to do it!  You missed one... orange poppy!


----------



## Roku

tonkamama said:


> Thank you megt10 for the picture of your B30 with MM Rodeo (and rest of the eye candies).  Indeed the Rodeo is so adorable.  Ok after seeing this picture of yours, I am keeping her ... now I cant wait to take my GM Rodeo out for a fun ride.
> 
> Here is a mod shot of my B35 with the GM Rodeo.



That is really cute!


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Thank you megt10 for the picture of your B30 with MM Rodeo (and rest of the eye candies).  Indeed the Rodeo is so adorable.  Ok after seeing this picture of yours, I am keeping her ... now I cant wait to take my GM Rodeo out for a fun ride.
> 
> Here is a mod shot of my B35 with the GM Rodeo.



I love it on you 35! It's perfect.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I really do like the MM on the 30 it has more presence. I can't wait to see the GM on your bag. Here is my MM on the 30.


Adorable. Beautiful ensemble.&#128153;&#128150;


----------



## Kat.Lee

designerdiva40 said:


> My wonderful SM managed to find me the Fucshia Orans & I couldn't resist another happi bracelet  I'm addicted to these little bracelets because it's like your getting 2 for the price of 1 lol..... Buy one get one free



Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Thank you megt10 for the picture of your B30 with MM Rodeo (and rest of the eye candies).  Indeed the Rodeo is so adorable.  Ok after seeing this picture of yours, I am keeping her ... now I cant wait to take my GM Rodeo out for a fun ride.
> 
> Here is a mod shot of my B35 with the GM Rodeo.



So cute. Nothing to worry about the size! &#128052;&#128014;


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you everyone!.  



SugarMama said:


> Adorable!





Roku said:


> That is really cute!





megt10 said:


> I love it on you 35! It's perfect.





Kat.Lee said:


> So cute. Nothing to worry about the size! &#128052;&#128014;


----------



## lynne_ross

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.



My favourite size!!!


----------



## SandySummer

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.




Beautiful! My SA offered me black and I turned it down and now I am starting to regret it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.


----------



## SugarMama

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.



So elegant!  Lovely!


----------



## Kat.Lee

SugarMama said:


> So elegant!  Lovely!



Beautiful set. I've been eyeing on these too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ssv003

megt10 said:


> Stunning color. Congrats.



Thank you very much, megt10!


----------



## ssv003

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.



Purrsey, this is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

designerdiva40 said:


> My wonderful SM managed to find me the Fucshia Orans & I couldn't resist another happi bracelet  I'm addicted to these little bracelets because it's like your getting 2 for the price of 1 lol..... Buy one get one free




Beautiful!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.




Oooooh so pretty [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Oh yeah, this is gorgeous! Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do like the MM on the 30 it has more presence. I can't wait to see the GM on your bag. Here is my MM on the 30.




Megt10 ur collection is honestly TDF!!! Gorgeous eye candy as usual!!!


----------



## Chloesam

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.




Lucky you panthere! At my H they are considered hard to get. Everyone wants one. Congrats!


----------



## OnlyloveH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.




Nice [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## juliet827

designerdiva40 said:


> My wonderful SM managed to find me the Fucshia Orans & I couldn't resist another happi bracelet  I'm addicted to these little bracelets because it's like your getting 2 for the price of 1 lol..... Buy one get one free



Beautiful purchases! Love the fresh green- so clean looking.


----------



## doves75

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.




It looks so pretty Xiangxiang!! And you he a very nice hand too [emoji6]


----------



## Nikonina

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.




So elegant! Congratulations


----------



## megt10

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.



I love them. Congrats. I want this bracelet. How do you find the sizing? I have both the small Kelly and cdc bracelets and find the Kelly fits a bit smaller than the cdc. I prefer the fit of the Kelly.


----------



## ThierryH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.



Truly understated and very chic and elegant! Congrats!


----------



## ThierryH

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.



Purrsey, OMG! She looks like new, well worth the wait. Can't believe she's 29 years old! What a timeless beauty!


----------



## Canneiv

I went out to grab something for my Birkin and hope they match it.


----------



## Canneiv

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.




She's beautiful. Worth the wait and the spa did a frat job.


----------



## tonkamama

Canneiv said:


> I went out to grab something for my Birkin and hope they match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099062
> View attachment 3099063



Canneiv ~ beautiful twilly for your new Birkin!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.



xiangxiang ~ So pretty, they look great !


----------



## kitty22

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.



Wow!!  It's 29 years old?  Seriously?  Looks amazing.  Love it!!


----------



## Purrsey

Thank ladies. I'm looking forward to date my Gold K28. 
I'm eyeing next some bag charms. (Maybe not so much for my K but for my small B)


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.


----------



## Moirai

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.



Very nice pieces and hand 



Canneiv said:


> I went out to grab something for my Birkin and hope they match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099062
> View attachment 3099063



Really like the pretty colors.



Kat.Lee said:


> Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.



Great addition to your collection. GT is such a pretty neutral.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Canneiv said:


> I went out to grab something for my Birkin and hope they match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099062
> View attachment 3099063



Really beautiful colours. Love them


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Great addition to your collection. GT is such a pretty neutral.


Thank you Moirai. &#128536;


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.



Love them both!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.




Congrats Kat.Lee. Beautiful.


----------



## klynneann

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760



I love the orange with the red Canneiv, congrats!  And I think the twillies you selected will look lovely.


----------



## hopiko

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.



congrats, these are so elegant and pretty!


----------



## MYH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.


Almost twins! I have a pm Gris t evie and a Kelly 32 Gris t too!


----------



## Nana97

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.


 My goodness it looks brand new, the Hermès spa did an awesome job!!!Congrats and enjoy in good health!


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.




Congrats! Mod shot mod shot.


----------



## Purrsey

Canneiv said:


> I went out to grab something for my Birkin and hope they match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099062
> View attachment 3099063




I love it that the grab-trip is a fruitful and pretty one.


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> Love them both!!



Thank you klynneann.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Kat.Lee. Beautiful.



Thank you PrestigeH.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MYH said:


> Almost twins! I have a pm Gris t evie and a Kelly 32 Gris t too!



Happy to be your almost twins MYH. Just love them and I bet you do too &#128522;&#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Congrats! Mod shot mod shot.



Thank you Purrsey. Happy to do mod shot in Hermes in action thread! Veeery soon!&#128536;


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.



Lovely and elegant together!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nikonina said:


> So elegant! Congratulations



Thank you *Nikonina*!



megt10 said:


> I love them. Congrats. I want this bracelet. How do you find the sizing? I have both the small Kelly and cdc bracelets and find the Kelly fits a bit smaller than the cdc. I prefer the fit of the Kelly.



Thank you *megt*! This is standard size (ST), I tried all three in standard and short and I much prefer standard because I don't like bracelet to be too tight. I like them to move around a bit. I wear PM clic clac as a reference. 



ThierryH said:


> Truly understated and very chic and elegant! Congrats!



Thank you *ThierryH*!



Moirai said:


> Very nice pieces and hand



Thank you *Moirai*!



hopiko said:


> congrats, these are so elegant and pretty!



Than you dear *hope*! Hope you are keeping well! 



periogirl28 said:


> Lovely and elegant together!



Thank you dear!


----------



## chicinthecity777

SugarMama said:


> So elegant!  Lovely!



Thank you *SugarMama*!



Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful set. I've been eyeing on these too. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you *Kat.Lee*!



eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh so pretty [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you *eternallove4bag*!



OnlyloveH said:


> Nice [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you *OnlyloveH*!



doves75 said:


> It looks so pretty Xiangxiang!! And you he a very nice hand too [emoji6]



Thank you *doves*, my dear! Hope you are keeping well !


----------



## Mininana

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.




This took my breath away!! Congrats. It's exquisite.


----------



## Mininana

Canneiv said:


> I went out to grab something for my Birkin and hope they match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099062
> View attachment 3099063




So cute! What color is your B?


----------



## ThierryH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.



What a great addition. Love her sibling, too!


----------



## ThierryH

Canneiv said:


> I went out to grab something for my Birkin and hope they match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099062
> View attachment 3099063



Lovely Twillys! Hope they match your Birkin! 
The "Grand Manege" design was my first H scarf ever and started my H addiction (back in the early 90s!)


----------



## tohtohj

I manage to get hold of a vintage y stamp in circle black box kelly 32! Am so pleased with it except for some scratches on the surface that I hope I will be able to fix with some home remedy (since I read that hermes spa wouldn't be able to do so)


----------



## EmileH

tohtohj said:


> I manage to get hold of a vintage y stamp in circle black box kelly 32! Am so pleased with it except for some scratches on the surface that I hope I will be able to fix with some home remedy (since I read that hermes spa wouldn't be able to do so)




Send it to the spa! They will get it looking as good as possible. You need to be able to live with the patina of slight scratches if you want box leather, but the spa will make it look it's absolute best. I just received my 1992 bag back from the spa. It took two months but was 100% worth it.


----------



## tohtohj

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Send it to the spa! They will get it looking as good as possible. You need to be able to live with the patina of slight scratches if you want box leather, but the spa will make it look it's absolute best. I just received my 1992 bag back from the spa. It took two months but was 100% worth it.



I'll try my luck next weekend!! Thanks for the advice!!!! There is this one tiny nick that resembles a speck of dust... not sure if they'll be able to fix it


----------



## EmileH

tohtohj said:


> I'll try my luck next weekend!! Thanks for the advice!!!! There is this one tiny nick that resembles a speck of dust... not sure if they'll be able to fix it




My bag had minor scratches that the seller said the spa could not fix but they did. I plan to send it back every 2-3 years for proper conditioning to avoid cracking. Good luck!


----------



## Mandy K

tohtohj said:


> I manage to get hold of a vintage y stamp in circle black box kelly 32! Am so pleased with it except for some scratches on the surface that I hope I will be able to fix with some home remedy (since I read that hermes spa wouldn't be able to do so)




What a lovely BBK!


----------



## tohtohj

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My bag had minor scratches that the seller said the spa could not fix but they did. I plan to send it back every 2-3 years for proper conditioning to avoid cracking. Good luck!




Thanks for the kind advice!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## tohtohj

Mandy K said:


> What a lovely BBK!



Thanks mandy!  I abolutely love how it looks too! (I'm trying to get over the 'flaws' that inevitably comes with vintage pieces). But this bbk got me all so into box leather and vintage pieces!


----------



## Mandy K

tohtohj said:


> Thanks mandy!  I abolutely love how it looks too! (I'm trying to get over the 'flaws' that inevitably comes with vintage pieces). But this bbk got me all so into box leather and vintage pieces!




I'd love to have a BBK- they're so elegant [emoji177] Enjoy yours (despite her tiny 'flaws' [emoji6])


----------



## Purrsey

tohtohj said:


> I manage to get hold of a vintage y stamp in circle black box kelly 32! Am so pleased with it except for some scratches on the surface that I hope I will be able to fix with some home remedy (since I read that hermes spa wouldn't be able to do so)




Congrats! A BBK is a must for H lovers


----------



## Purrsey

Bought a Camencita in Bleu Izmir. My first H bag charm (although this is marketed as page maker).


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Bought a Camencita in Bleu Izmir. My first H bag charm (although this is marketed as page maker).
> View attachment 3099602




Congrats Purrsey. Am sure it will look gorgeous on bags.


----------



## tohtohj

Purrsey said:


> Congrats! A BBK is a must for H lovers



Yes it is!!! Love it to bits!!


----------



## tohtohj

Mandy K said:


> I'd love to have a BBK- they're so elegant [emoji177] Enjoy yours (despite her tiny 'flaws' [emoji6])



Thanks love!


----------



## EmileH

Purrsey said:


> Bought a Camencita in Bleu Izmir. My first H bag charm (although this is marketed as page maker).
> View attachment 3099602




Pursey that's totally you. Very elegant. I have to be honest. The other charms are not my style. This was a clever idea for you.


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Purrsey. Am sure it will look gorgeous on bags.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Pursey that's totally you. Very elegant. I have to be honest. The other charms are not my style. This was a clever idea for you.




Thank you very much both of you. 

Ok I got a problem here. I wonder how I should secure this charm on the bag. Didn't do enough homework.  I need to figure it out. If anyone has any tips and tricks, would you kindly share?  

For this pic, it's just a temporary loop around.


----------



## Mandy K

Purrsey said:


> Bought a Camencita in Bleu Izmir. My first H bag charm (although this is marketed as page maker).
> View attachment 3099602




Gorgeous carmencita! [emoji177]


----------



## SugarMama

Purrsey said:


> Bought a Camencita in Bleu Izmir. My first H bag charm (although this is marketed as page maker).
> View attachment 3099602



Brilliant to use as a bag charm!  So cute.


----------



## newbiebag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.



Gorgeous! What size is your birkin btw? I can't help but stare, it's quite beautiful.


----------



## Canneiv

Purrsey said:


> I love it that the grab-trip is a fruitful and pretty one.




Thanks. I was debating which one to get and the SA  suggest to get one of each and it works.


----------



## newbiebag

Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760



Oh my, a bicolor birkin. How rare!! You must show us the inside. What a tease.


----------



## Purrsey

Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous carmencita! [emoji177]







SugarMama said:


> Brilliant to use as a bag charm!  So cute.




Thanks lovelies. 

I think I have found a way to secure the charm on the bag. Doesn't quite work on a b25 though (because the charm has a long strap. It's too long for a b25). But on my k28, the length is fine. I kinda like it that it is at the side so not too loud a bag charm. Only people walking behind me will notice the charm

Sorry to my b25, I had bought this charm intended for her


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Thanks lovelies.
> 
> I think I have found a way to secure the charm on the bag. Doesn't quite work on a b25 though (because the charm has a long strap. It's too long for a b25). But on my k28, the length is fine. I kinda like it that it is at the side so not too loud a bag charm. Only people walking behind me will notice the charm
> 
> Sorry to my b25, I had bought this charm intended for her
> View attachment 3099672



Very cute and I saw some ladies hang it on the side. Love the blue izmir. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

newbiebag said:


> Gorgeous! What size is your birkin btw? I can't help but stare, it's quite beautiful.



Thank you newbiebag. Ms. B is a 35 togo. Thank you.


----------



## panthere55

Chloesam said:


> Lucky you panthere! At my H they are considered hard to get. Everyone wants one. Congrats!


 


lynne_ross said:


> My favourite size!!!


 


SandySummer said:


> Beautiful! My SA offered me black and I turned it down and now I am starting to regret it!


 


bluenavy said:


> omg!!!


 


Blue Rain said:


> Unbelievable! I understand now why you had difficulty making a decision.


 


SugarMama said:


> This is the way to do it!  You missed one... orange poppy!




Thank you so much!!!

Sandy Summer, maybe they still have it?


Sugarmama, yes I said no to orange poppy and now regretting it haha


----------



## panthere55

ThierryH said:


> Wow! Great colors, love the straps, too. Enjoy!


 
Thank you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mininana said:


> This took my breath away!! Congrats. It's exquisite.



Thank you for your kind words, *Mininana*!


----------



## bluenavy

tohtohj said:


> I manage to get hold of a vintage y stamp in circle black box kelly 32! Am so pleased with it except for some scratches on the surface that I hope I will be able to fix with some home remedy (since I read that hermes spa wouldn't be able to do so)


Love the Kelly


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.


Love it


----------



## Kat.Lee

bluenavy said:


> Love it


Thank you bluenavy.


----------



## AdoreHermes

PrestigeH said:


> Here is what I have for today. Great day everyone [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3096305


 


you have a wonderful collection there. do you mind sharing the name of the bag charm? I only know of 'rodeo' which is the full stuffed horse charm, what is your bag charm called?


thanks.


----------



## mistikat

AdoreHermes said:


> you have a wonderful collection there. do you mind sharing the name of the bag charm? I only know of 'rodeo' which is the full stuffed horse charm, what is your bag charm called?
> 
> 
> thanks.



That's the Paddock charm.


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank u


----------



## PrestigeH

mistikat said:


> That's the Paddock charm.




Thank you Mistikat.


----------



## Preyaa

Beautiful!! Very jealous &#128521;


----------



## mayy.

Got this baby a few months ago


----------



## maplemoose

mayy. said:


> Got this baby a few months ago


Love colvert togo with gold hardware ! Congratulations !!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

mayy. said:


> Got this baby a few months ago




Wow so beautiful


----------



## mayy.

maplemoose said:


> Love colvert togo with gold hardware ! Congratulations !!!!



Thanks! It is actually Blue de Galice. It is quite hard to capture the true color from my camera 



PrestigeH said:


> Wow so beautiful



Thank you!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

I scored her on h.com....after stalking for months, she's rouge casaque....I've finally given this lovely a thorough try on, and there's just one problem....now I need one in black and gold too...


----------



## maplemoose

mayy. said:


> Got this baby a few months ago





mayy. said:


> Thanks! It is actually Blue de Galice. It is quite hard to capture the true color from my camera
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Thank you for clarifying the color ! Gorgeous blue !


----------



## ninayoung

trishaluvslv said:


> I scored her on h.com....after stalking for months, she's rouge casaque....I've finally given this lovely a thorough try on, and there's just one problem....now I need one in black and gold too...




Gorgeous color! H.com has added quite a few new bags recently. Congrats on the great find.


----------



## Kat.Lee

mayy. said:


> Got this baby a few months ago



Beautiful. Love this blue. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

trishaluvslv said:


> I scored her on h.com....after stalking for months, she's rouge casaque....I've finally given this lovely a thorough try on, and there's just one problem....now I need one in black and gold too...


Big congrats for your great find. Beautiful.


----------



## agumila

I just brought home an Etain Evelyne GM, matching belt, and orange alligator H Hour watch!


----------



## Lady_shof

I have the same watch in red! Love the shiny strap.


----------



## Purrsey

mayy. said:


> Got this baby a few months ago




Simply wow. I have the same twillys on my orange B. Again, the blue is WOW.


----------



## Purrsey

trishaluvslv said:


> I scored her on h.com....after stalking for months, she's rouge casaque....I've finally given this lovely a thorough try on, and there's just one problem....now I need one in black and gold too...




Halzan is the way to go! Congrats. 

I was told it's getting harder to find a Halzan. Not sure what did Hermes do. Anyway I love mine!


----------



## trishaluvslv

mayy. said:


> Got this baby a few months ago



Just stunning...Hermes does blue like no other....swooning here...lol


----------



## PrestigeH

trishaluvslv said:


> I scored her on h.com....after stalking for months, she's rouge casaque....I've finally given this lovely a thorough try on, and there's just one problem....now I need one in black and gold too...




Congrats [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

agumila said:


> I just brought home an Etain Evelyne GM, matching belt, and orange alligator H Hour watch!
> View attachment 3100527
> 
> View attachment 3100528




Beautiful. Great combination.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> I just brought home an Etain Evelyne GM, matching belt, and orange alligator H Hour watch!
> View attachment 3100527
> 
> View attachment 3100528



Beautiful selections! Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lady_shof said:


> I have the same watch in red! Love the shiny strap.



Red looks very shiny. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Just curious and made a bit of comparison to mine which is from 7 years ago. You can see the dials and the inside background are different. Just noticed that the croc strap colour darkens over time (just like handbags!) thanks for letting me share. &#128522;


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Just curious and made a bit of comparison to mine which is from 7 years ago. You can see the dials and the inside background are different. Just noticed that the croc strap colour darkens over time (just like handbags!) thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]




You always make me faint Kat. Love it!!!


----------



## Purrsey

I guess I couldn't have just one charm. Added 2 more from petit H.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> You always make me faint Kat. Love it!!!



Thank you dear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> I guess I couldn't have just one charm. Added 2 more from petit H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100654



O M G!! LOOOOVE them. You have no idea how insanely crazy I am for H bag charms and they are sooo hard to come across. I simply adore these little things!! O M G. You are very lucky! Huge congrats Purrsey.


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Bought a Camencita in Bleu Izmir. My first H bag charm (although this is marketed as page maker).
> View attachment 3099602


.


Purrsey said:


> Thank you very much both of you.
> 
> Ok I got a problem here. I wonder how I should secure this charm on the bag. Didn't do enough homework.  I need to figure it out. If anyone has any tips and tricks, would you kindly share?
> 
> For this pic, it's just a temporary loop around.
> View attachment 3099624


Looks so cute


Canneiv said:


> I went out to grab something for my Birkin and hope they match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099062
> View attachment 3099063


I love the twillys. They are kind of addictive. They add so much interest to a bag.


Kat.Lee said:


> Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.


Oh I love it. Such a perfect neutral. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

tohtohj said:


> I manage to get hold of a vintage y stamp in circle black box kelly 32! Am so pleased with it except for some scratches on the surface that I hope I will be able to fix with some home remedy (since I read that hermes spa wouldn't be able to do so)


Beautiful.


Purrsey said:


> Thanks lovelies.
> 
> I think I have found a way to secure the charm on the bag. Doesn't quite work on a b25 though (because the charm has a long strap. It's too long for a b25). But on my k28, the length is fine. I kinda like it that it is at the side so not too loud a bag charm. Only people walking behind me will notice the charm
> 
> Sorry to my b25, I had bought this charm intended for her
> View attachment 3099672


So cute.


mayy. said:


> Got this baby a few months ago


Wow that is so gorgeous.


trishaluvslv said:


> I scored her on h.com....after stalking for months, she's rouge casaque....I've finally given this lovely a thorough try on, and there's just one problem....now I need one in black and gold too...


Love the bag. One of the most functional H bags ever. 


agumila said:


> I just brought home an Etain Evelyne GM, matching belt, and orange alligator H Hour watch!
> View attachment 3100527
> 
> View attachment 3100528


Love everything!


----------



## megt10

Lady_shof said:


> I have the same watch in red! Love the shiny strap.


So beautiful.


Kat.Lee said:


> Just curious and made a bit of comparison to mine which is from 7 years ago. You can see the dials and the inside background are different. Just noticed that the croc strap colour darkens over time (just like handbags!) thanks for letting me share. &#128522;


Stunning as always.


Purrsey said:


> I guess I couldn't have just one charm. Added 2 more from petit H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100654


They are addictive. I love purse charms and these are adorable.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> I guess I couldn't have just one charm. Added 2 more from petit H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100654




The dolphin is especially cute! Can't wait to see these on your bags


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Stunning as always.
> 
> They are addictive. I love purse charms and these are adorable.


Thank you Meg. You are absolutely right about bag charms being addictive. I'm bugging my SA almost every other day about those cute little things!&#128513;.


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> the dolphin is especially cute! Can't wait to see these on your bags



+1+1


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks ladies. 

Kat and leooh I just tried it on my GP36. Actually I bought the sailboat and dolphin specially for this GP. I couldn't really find a pair of twillys that go well with the casual look of GP in Bleu de Prusse. So I think it's time to spruce up with charms.
	

		
			
		

		
	





I think these may go well with my Lindy30 too. Not so much for my b25 nor my k28.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Kat and leooh I just tried it on my GP36. Actually I bought the sailboat and dolphin specially for this GP. I couldn't really find a pair of twillys that go well with the casual look of GP in Bleu de Prusse. So I think it's time to spruce up with charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100694
> View attachment 3100695
> 
> 
> I think these may go well with my Lindy30 too. Not so much for my b25 nor my k28.



Love them. They look perfect on ur GP. 
Perhaps you could also try to tie the boat underneath the dolphin, looks like it's leaping over the boat &#128513;&#128044;&#9973;&#65039;  Enjoy them Purrsey!!


----------



## ThierryH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks lovelies.
> 
> I think I have found a way to secure the charm on the bag. Doesn't quite work on a b25 though (because the charm has a long strap. It's too long for a b25). But on my k28, the length is fine. I kinda like it that it is at the side so not too loud a bag charm. Only people walking behind me will notice the charm
> 
> Sorry to my b25, I had bought this charm intended for her
> View attachment 3099672



Looks very cute, Purrsey. And a great color combo, too!


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Love them. They look perfect on ur GP.
> 
> Perhaps you could also try to tie the boat underneath the dolphin, looks like it's leaping over the boat [emoji16][emoji227][emoji569]&#65039;  Enjoy them Purrsey!!




Oh that's so brilliant Kat! Haha I love the drama.  let me try that now.


----------



## ThierryH

Purrsey said:


> I guess I couldn't have just one charm. Added 2 more from petit H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100654



How cute! Love both, but the dolphin is very special! Enjoy!


----------



## Purrsey

ThierryH said:


> Looks very cute, Purrsey. And a great color combo, too!







ThierryH said:


> How cute! Love both, but the dolphin is very special! Enjoy!




Thank you very much ThierryH. 




Kat.Lee said:


> Love them. They look perfect on ur GP.
> 
> Perhaps you could also try to tie the boat underneath the dolphin, looks like it's leaping over the boat [emoji16][emoji227][emoji569]&#65039;  Enjoy them Purrsey!!




Kat, look! It is leaping. Oh I love this. This is just so clever of you. Thanks thanks.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Kat, look! It is leaping. Oh I love this. This is just so clever of you. Thanks thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100704



Super cute! Fabulous colour and perfectly matched. And needless to say your GP is very beautiful too. Enjoy your "sailing"!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Btw sorry forgot to say: You're most welcome Purrsey! Have fun with them!!


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Kat and leooh I just tried it on my GP36. Actually I bought the sailboat and dolphin specially for this GP. I couldn't really find a pair of twillys that go well with the casual look of GP in Bleu de Prusse. So I think it's time to spruce up with charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100694
> View attachment 3100695
> 
> 
> I think these may go well with my Lindy30 too. Not so much for my b25 nor my k28.





Purrsey said:


> Thank you very much ThierryH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, look! It is leaping. Oh I love this. This is just so clever of you. Thanks thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100704



They look great on your GP.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Kat and leooh I just tried it on my GP36. Actually I bought the sailboat and dolphin specially for this GP. I couldn't really find a pair of twillys that go well with the casual look of GP in Bleu de Prusse. So I think it's time to spruce up with charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100694
> View attachment 3100695
> 
> 
> I think these may go well with my Lindy30 too. Not so much for my b25 nor my k28.




Nice! Totally different looks!


----------



## klynneann

mayy. said:


> Got this baby a few months ago



Beautiful - love it with the GHW!



trishaluvslv said:


> I scored her on h.com....after stalking for months, she's rouge casaque....I've finally given this lovely a thorough try on, and there's just one problem....now I need one in black and gold too...



Lookin' good Trisha!    Congrats on your new pretty Halzan!


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Thank you very much ThierryH.
> 
> Kat, look! It is leaping. Oh I love this. This is just so clever of you. Thanks thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100704



The dolphin is sooo cute!!!  And I love it on your GP.


----------



## sparklelisab

panthere55 said:


> I never thought I would like evelyne in TPM size but saw them in store today and got 4. Haha...black Epsom, Rouge casaque, craie and blue saint cyr.



Oh my gosh, that is an insanely, fun collection!!  Dang, what a bag your carried out of boutique. Love them all!!



Zookzik said:


> Baby Pavane  she is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 3097538



Your wrist/hand look gorgeous. Great look. Quiet and classic with the pop of color!



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3097548
> 
> Vital stats : K28 Gold Courchevel Sellier 29 years old. Just came back from Hermes spa (almost one year wait!) for the whole handle to be changed. And the vintage single hooks are changed to double hooks. All the hardware are also replaced, except those on the 2 front straps.



Wow, look at you.  What a spa treatment!  I didn't know one could choose such changes.  A perfect, classic Kelly. Congratulations!!



Canneiv said:


> Finally got my Birkin.
> View attachment 3097760



Oh my gosh!!!  Tell us the details.  Color?? Can't make out the red, and piping??  Wow!  Congratulations!!


----------



## sparklelisab

tonkamama said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag!
> 
> 
> 
> ssv003 great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megt10, thank you.   I was worry that the GM might looks huge on my B35...Knowing what that you like MM on B30, I feel much better now having the GM.



Tonkamama, of course it is all opinion, but I wear a rodeo almost always on my 35s, and while I prefer an mm, I even wear a GM on them occasionally. And for a 40 Birkin, a GM is the way to go!!  

So, I think a mm on a 30 if perfect, just don't put anything else with it, except a twilly for color if you want!!

Here are two 35s, blue lin rodeo is GM, black rodeo is MM.


----------



## sparklelisab

xiangxiang0731 said:


> H d'Ancre rose gold bracelet and matching ring.



Epitome of elegance my dear.  Dang!!



Canneiv said:


> I went out to grab something for my Birkin and hope they match it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099062
> View attachment 3099063



Darling twillies--don't you love these things???



Kat.Lee said:


> Thought I give it a try to get an Evelyne PM. Particularly after I see it in my favourite colour Gris T (as my SA knows that and kept it), I can't resist to take it home. Welcome to the family Evie GT.



Okay, for the love of Hermes---your Gris T pair made me gasp out loud. That set could last you a lifetime for every day, all year!  Wow.  LOVE



mayy. said:


> Got this baby a few months ago



Gorgeous gorgeous!  Congratulations--so *blue-ishious!!*


----------



## juliet827

sparklelisab said:


> Tonkamama, of course it is all opinion, but I wear a rodeo almost always on my 35s, and while I prefer an mm, I even wear a GM on them occasionally. And for a 40 Birkin, a GM is the way to go!!
> 
> So, I think a mm on a 30 if perfect, just don't put anything else with it, except a twilly for color if you want!!
> 
> Here are two 35s, blue lin rodeo is GM, black rodeo is MM.



Oh Lisa, this black on black is to die for! so chic!


----------



## trishaluvslv

juliet827 said:


> Oh Lisa, this black on black is to die for! so chic!



Oh my....This Combo is truly galloping on my heart!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sparklelisab said:


> tonkamama, of course it is all opinion, but i wear a rodeo almost always on my 35s, and while i prefer an mm, i even wear a gm on them occasionally. And for a 40 birkin, a gm is the way to go!!
> 
> So, i think a mm on a 30 if perfect, just don't put anything else with it, except a twilly for color if you want!!
> 
> Here are two 35s, blue lin rodeo is gm, black rodeo is mm.



love love love &#128014;&#128052;&#128052;


----------



## Kat.Lee

sparklelisab said:


> Okay, for the love of Hermes---your Gris T pair made me gasp out loud. That set could last you a lifetime for every day, all year!  Wow.  LOVE



Thank you so much


----------



## Rami00

sparklelisab said:


> Tonkamama, of course it is all opinion, but I wear a rodeo almost always on my 35s, and while I prefer an mm, I even wear a GM on them occasionally. And for a 40 Birkin, a GM is the way to go!!
> 
> So, I think a mm on a 30 if perfect, just don't put anything else with it, except a twilly for color if you want!!
> 
> Here are two 35s, blue lin rodeo is GM, black rodeo is MM.


 
Awesome eye candy for Monday. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Just curious and made a bit of comparison to mine which is from 7 years ago. You can see the dials and the inside background are different. Just noticed that the croc strap colour darkens over time (just like handbags!) thanks for letting me share. &#55357;&#56842;


 
 love! Your pics are just outta this world.


----------



## panthere55

ThierryH said:


> Wow! Great colors, love the straps, too. Enjoy!


 


sparklelisab said:


> Oh my gosh, that is an insanely, fun collection!!  Dang, what a bag your carried out of boutique. Love them all!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your wrist/hand look gorgeous. Great look. Quiet and classic with the pop of color!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, look at you.  What a spa treatment!  I didn't know one could choose such changes.  A perfect, classic Kelly. Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh!!!  Tell us the details.  Color?? Can't make out the red, and piping??  Wow!  Congratulations!!


 


Thank you! I am wearing one of them today!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Kat and leooh I just tried it on my GP36. Actually I bought the sailboat and dolphin specially for this GP. I couldn't really find a pair of twillys that go well with the casual look of GP in Bleu de Prusse. So I think it's time to spruce up with charms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100694
> View attachment 3100695
> 
> 
> I think these may go well with my Lindy30 too. Not so much for my b25 nor my k28.




Looks beautiful!! I have been debating whether to get twillies for my GP too especially since it's going to be my work bag. I love your option of putting a bag charm instead!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Just curious and made a bit of comparison to mine which is from 7 years ago. You can see the dials and the inside background are different. Just noticed that the croc strap colour darkens over time (just like handbags!) thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]




Kat.Lee this watch looks amazing!!! Ur closet must look phenomenal with all the goodies [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> I just brought home an Etain Evelyne GM, matching belt, and orange alligator H Hour watch!
> View attachment 3100527
> 
> View attachment 3100528




Love both the Evelyne and the watch!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Kat.Lee this watch looks amazing!!! Ur closet must look phenomenal with all the goodies [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you eternallove4bag. Yes, my close is phenomenally messy, claimed by my DH and confirmed by me &#128513;!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag. Yes, my close is phenomenally messy, claimed by my DH and confirmed by me &#128513;!



Sorry my closet!!


----------



## tonkamama

sparklelisab said:


> Tonkamama, of course it is all opinion, but I wear a rodeo almost always on my 35s, and while I prefer an mm, I even wear a GM on them occasionally. And for a 40 Birkin, a GM is the way to go!!
> 
> So, I think a mm on a 30 if perfect, just don't put anything else with it, except a twilly for color if you want!!
> 
> Here are two 35s, blue lin rodeo is GM, black rodeo is MM.




Thanks sparklelisab for your great suggestion.  I already took off my colorful twilly (probably will get a different pair of twilly in a solid  color per your suggestion).  Love your rodeos   perfect colors for your B35.  I hope I can get a black rodeo (just like the one you have) for my black 30 in future (if I can find it...).


----------



## principessa2

My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]


----------



## HGT

principessa2 said:


> My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100983
> View attachment 3100990




Congrats!!! I just got a Kelly Pouchette too (in Brique)!  Hope I can follow your path and get my Kelly soon! Very soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

principessa2 said:


> My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100983
> View attachment 3100990




How amazing!!! Blue electric is such a fantastic color!!!


----------



## leooh

sparklelisab said:


> Tonkamama, of course it is all opinion, but I wear a rodeo almost always on my 35s, and while I prefer an mm, I even wear a GM on them occasionally. And for a 40 Birkin, a GM is the way to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I think a mm on a 30 if perfect, just don't put anything else with it, except a twilly for color if you want!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two 35s, blue lin rodeo is GM, black rodeo is MM.




I love the blue on blue, and black on black!
Could never understand the draw of rodeos before, but the black rodeo is TDF!


----------



## Lady_shof

Kat.Lee said:


> Just curious and made a bit of comparison to mine which is from 7 years ago. You can see the dials and the inside background are different. Just noticed that the croc strap colour darkens over time (just like handbags!) thanks for letting me share. &#128522;


Your watch dial is unique! And the diamonds on the H are to die for. haha


----------



## Kat.Lee

principessa2 said:


> My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100983
> View attachment 3100990



Wow beautiful &#128153;&#128153;. Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lady_shof said:


> Your watch dial is unique! And the diamonds on the H are to die for. haha



Thank you. They don't go outdated I just realise. Enjoy your beautiful red!


----------



## slongson

principessa2 said:


> My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100983
> View attachment 3100990



Congrats! They are both beautiful!


----------



## principessa2

HGT said:


> Congrats!!! I just got a Kelly Pouchette too (in Brique)!  Hope I can follow your path and get my Kelly soon! Very soon!




Thankyou [emoji5]&#65039;.. Brique is in my wishlist in ostrich as a bag or pouchette [emoji113]&#127996;


----------



## principessa2

eternallove4bag said:


> How amazing!!! Blue electric is such a fantastic color!!!




Thaaanks


----------



## HAddicted

principessa2 said:


> My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100983
> View attachment 3100990




Beautiful!! BE is one of my favorite colors!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kfoorya2

principessa2 said:


> My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100983
> View attachment 3100990




Love your pouchette [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## agumila

My new swift graphite CDC! It's my very first CDC and I think I'll be wanting another one soon!


----------



## Kat.Lee

agumila said:


> My new swift graphite CDC! It's my very first CDC and I think I'll be wanting another one soon!
> 
> View attachment 3101477
> 
> View attachment 3101480



Hi twins. Congrats! Whilst you are excited about your very first CDC, I'm sure you will get some siblings for her! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Mandy K

principessa2 said:


> My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100983
> View attachment 3100990




Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

principessa2 said:


> My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100983
> View attachment 3100990



Congrats, I do love BE in a Sellier Kelly!


----------



## eternallove4bag

agumila said:


> My new swift graphite CDC! It's my very first CDC and I think I'll be wanting another one soon!
> 
> View attachment 3101477
> 
> View attachment 3101480




Love it!!! Have been eyeing one too[emoji6]


----------



## sparklelisab

leooh said:


> I love the blue on blue, and black on black!
> Could never understand the draw of rodeos before, but the black rodeo is TDF!



Haha, yes, when the Rodeos first appeared, I thought they were really dumb,* overpriced "cat-toys"* and now, I am obsessed.  

No words.....


----------



## sparklelisab

principessa2 said:


> My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100983
> View attachment 3100990



*Blue Heaven!!  Love the Sellier--most gorgeous bag on the planet!!
*


----------



## PrestigeH

sparklelisab said:


> Haha, yes, when the Rodeos first appeared, I thought they were really dumb,* overpriced "cat-toys"* and now, I am obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> No words.....




Me too. Find them silly at first. The first time my SA offered me a rodeo. I told her yucks not for me. Now I keep asking her for more. Lol


----------



## Rami00

principessa2 said:


> My last 2 purchases from hermes are kelly 28 in blue electric and a kelly pouchette in blue paradise [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100983
> View attachment 3100990


 
I love these colors! I'd love to be your twin one day. 


Congrats!


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Me too. Find them silly at first. The first time my SA offered me a rodeo. I told her yucks not for me. Now I keep asking her for more. Lol




me too! I didn't like charm at all on bags. I don't even like soft plushy toys. But look at me and you now lol.


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Super cute! Fabulous colour and perfectly matched. And needless to say your GP is very beautiful too. Enjoy your "sailing"!!




Totally [emoji170]
Great combination!


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> me too! I didn't like charm at all on bags. I don't even like soft plushy toys. But look at me and you now lol.


 
Omg I scared to go down the bag charms road. I have told my SA in past..."No charms for me" and now I see all these beautiful pics... "sigh"


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> me too! I didn't like charm at all on bags. I don't even like soft plushy toys. But look at me and you now lol.




Lol we are still fine. Until the day we storm the stores. That's too late. Lol


----------



## Rami00

agumila said:


> My new swift graphite CDC! It's my very first CDC and I think I'll be wanting another one soon!
> 
> View attachment 3101477
> 
> View attachment 3101480


 
This color is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Omg I scared to go down the bag charms road. I have told my SA in past..."No charms for me" and now I see all these beautiful pics... "sigh"




Lol maybe just one? Lol


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> Omg I scared to go down the bag charms road. I have told my SA in past..."No charms for me" and now I see all these beautiful pics... "sigh"




Everyone needs to start somewhere lolol!

Ok I still am not lured by rodeo AT THIS POINT.  I personally like the PetitH ones. Rami, have you seen these before?


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> Everyone needs to start somewhere lolol!
> 
> Ok I still am not lured by rodeo AT THIS POINT.  I personally like the PetitH ones. Rami, have you seen these before?
> View attachment 3101664
> View attachment 3101665
> View attachment 3101666
> View attachment 3101667


 
omfg....You are killing me Purrsey. Holly!!! how cute are these!!!! Good lord!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Everyone needs to start somewhere lolol!
> 
> Ok I still am not lured by rodeo AT THIS POINT.  I personally like the PetitH ones. Rami, have you seen these before?
> View attachment 3101664
> View attachment 3101665
> View attachment 3101666
> View attachment 3101667



O M G. I WANT THEM!!!! 
Where can I get them??? &#128561;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> O M G. I WANT THEM!!!!
> Where can I get them??? &#128561;&#128557;&#128557;



Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaassssseeeeee!!!&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## periogirl28

Kat.Lee said:


> Pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaassssseeeeee!!!&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Dear Kat you might  want to check the Sevres store which carries petit h. I have some of them, these tend to be limited edition and made specifically for petit h events around  the world.


----------



## trishaluvslv

ninayoung said:


> Gorgeous color! H.com has added quite a few new bags recently. Congrats on the great find.



thank you dear, i would love gold or black, but this is a good neautral red , not too bight or blue or orange undertones


----------



## ThierryH

Purrsey said:


> Everyone needs to start somewhere lolol!
> 
> Ok I still am not lured by rodeo AT THIS POINT.  I personally like the PetitH ones. Rami, have you seen these before?
> View attachment 3101664
> View attachment 3101665
> View attachment 3101666
> View attachment 3101667



Purrsey, Your Petit h zoo is simply amazing! Love each of them!


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> omfg....You are killing me Purrsey. Holly!!! how cute are these!!!! Good lord!







Kat.Lee said:


> O M G. I WANT THEM!!!!
> 
> Where can I get them??? [emoji33][emoji24][emoji24]







ThierryH said:


> Purrsey, Your Petit h zoo is simply amazing! Love each of them!




Oh no no I don't own these. I wish of course! Just wanted to "welcome" Rami to the world of charms with these petit H. Hee. 

These are really rare finds because they are limited edition. My recent sailboat and dolphin are from a reseller here. She still carries a few others but I hope to get the elephant and dog sometime (if ever possible).


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you Periogirl28 and Purrsey for the information. Will keep my eye widely open for these!


----------



## Dany_37

Just purchased this 'new-to-me' Hermes Garden Party.  Here is a pic of the bag and will post my own pics once it arrives.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dany_37 said:


> Just purchased this 'new-to-me' Hermes Garden Party.  Here is a pic of the bag and will post my own pics once it arrives.  I'm so excited!!




I love the GP!!! Congrats[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Inspired by all the pics of twillies I went into Hermes today and got myself twillies to match my GP! 

While in store I decided to get the Silk'in wallet in etain!!! Still can't get over how beautiful the inside of the wallet looks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

Thank u for letting me share!!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Inspired by all the pics of twillies I went into Hermes today and got myself twillies to match my GP!
> 
> While in store I decided to get the Silk'in wallet in etain!!! Still can't get over how beautiful the inside of the wallet looks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101914
> View attachment 3101915


Beautiful purchases!  Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful purchases!  Congratulations!




Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Inspired by all the pics of twillies I went into Hermes today and got myself twillies to match my GP!
> 
> While in store I decided to get the Silk'in wallet in etain!!! Still can't get over how beautiful the inside of the wallet looks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101914
> View attachment 3101915



Great purchases, the Silkin is a tough yet pretty wallet!


----------



## Dany_37

eternallove4bag said:


> I love the GP!!! Congrats[emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Great purchases, the Silkin is a tough yet pretty wallet!




Thank u so much periogirl28!!! I was a little hesitant since I didn't know how durable the silk inside the wallet would be but this forum has a separate thread on these wallets and that has such a wealth of info on this and positive reviews so decided to indulge myself[emoji4]


----------



## Txoceangirl

Went on a day trip today to St Moritz. They had an excellent selection of CDCs, a few Kelly wallets and a great belt selection. Walked out with a B30 Colvert GHW Togo and a blue abysse alligator CDC!  Never hurts to ask for a B. Very nice SAs and store manager.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> Oh no no I don't own these. I wish of course! Just wanted to "welcome" Rami to the world of charms with these petit H. Hee.
> 
> These are really rare finds because they are limited edition. My recent sailboat and dolphin are from a reseller here. She still carries a few others but I hope to get the elephant and dog sometime (if ever possible).




The dog is super cute! Very proud and strong


----------



## leooh

Txoceangirl said:


> Went on a day trip today to St Moritz. They had an excellent selection of CDCs, a few Kelly wallets and a great belt selection. Walked out with a B30 Colvert GHW Togo and a blue abysse alligator CDC!  Never hurts to ask for a B. Very nice SAs and store manager.




Very productive trip! Would love to see a photo!


----------



## leooh

eternallove4bag said:


> Inspired by all the pics of twillies I went into Hermes today and got myself twillies to match my GP!
> 
> While in store I decided to get the Silk'in wallet in etain!!! Still can't get over how beautiful the inside of the wallet looks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101914
> View attachment 3101915




Great match... And your silk in wallet is beautiful! I keep thinking I need one to match my K [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

leooh said:


> Great match... And your silk in wallet is beautiful! I keep thinking I need one to match my K [emoji16]




Thank u so much leooh! I highly recommend it! I love how big it is and the number of card slots. Can easily put my phone and use it on its own! 
What color is ur K? My SA showed me so many gorgeous colors of the wallet today!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Inspired by all the pics of twillies I went into Hermes today and got myself twillies to match my GP!
> 
> While in store I decided to get the Silk'in wallet in etain!!! Still can't get over how beautiful the inside of the wallet looks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101914
> View attachment 3101915



That wallet ...  is stunning inside out. Wow! The twillies match perfectly. Very productive trip 

I'd love your review on this wallet ..  Maybe when you have used it for a week or two. Please.


----------



## leooh

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much leooh! I highly recommend it! I love how big it is and the number of card slots. Can easily put my phone and use it on its own!
> What color is ur K? My SA showed me so many gorgeous colors of the wallet today!




It's a vert olive barenia... More brown than green. I should get a bright colour to go with it right? And I love love love the silk interior...

Yes pls update us and review after you use it. I've scrolled through the whole silk in wallet thread as well...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> That wallet ...  is stunning inside out. Wow! The twillies match perfectly. Very productive trip
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love your review on this wallet ..  Maybe when you have used it for a week or two. Please.




Thank u so much Rami!!! My SA is such a sweetheart! Have to give her the credit for picking out the perfect ones!! Will definitely update on how the wallet holds up in a week. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

leooh said:


> It's a vert olive barenia... More brown than green. I should get a bright colour to go with it right? And I love love love the silk interior...
> 
> Yes pls update us and review after you use it. I've scrolled through the whole silk in wallet thread as well...




Oooooh that color must look GORGEOUS!!! I saw so many colors of the wallet that can go easily with ur K!!! Everytime my SA would rip open a box I was feeling bad but we finally decided on the etain since its a neutral color that I can use with my dream bags  K and B[emoji6][emoji6]... Even though those r in the distant distant distant future!! Will update on how the wallet is holding up!!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Rami!!! My SA is such a sweetheart! Have to give her the credit for picking out the perfect ones!! Will definitely update on how the wallet holds up in a week. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you. I am so happy for you. Trust me, good SAs are hard to find. Mine is a sweetheart too. I got a call today... Making a trip for a special something this weekend!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. I am so happy for you. Trust me, good SAs are hard to find. Mine is a sweetheart too. I got a call today... Making a trip for a special something this weekend!




Totally agree!!! I hesitantly asked my SA today how difficult was it to get a K or B in the color I wanted and she said not at all for me! I was so floored!!! She said anytime I am ready she will make whatever I want available even if she has to do a special order! I think I had my mouth open after that!!! Now I have to save up diligently for my first K and B which will take me forever [emoji24][emoji24]
On a separate note, I am so excited for u!!!  Can't wait to see what u get!!! I don't know why I have a feeling u will get a black K in box leather!!! Don't kill me pls if I am wrong but it just came to me!! Oh now I can't wait to hear what u get!!! U have such fabulous fashion sense that whatever u get will be spectacular!!!


----------



## leooh

eternallove4bag said:


> Totally agree!!! I hesitantly asked my SA today how difficult was it to get a K or B in the color I wanted and she said not at all for me! I was so floored!!! She said anytime I am ready she will make whatever I want available even if she has to do a special order! I think I had my mouth open after that!!! Now I have to save up diligently for my first K and B which will take me forever [emoji24][emoji24]
> On a separate note, I am so excited for u!!!  Can't wait to see what u get!!! I don't know why I have a feeling u will get a black K in box leather!!! Don't kill me pls if I am wrong but it just came to me!! Oh now I can't wait to hear what u get!!! U have such fabulous fashion sense that whatever u get will be spectacular!!!




Such a sweet SA! I hope I find one this nice...


----------



## leooh

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. I am so happy for you. Trust me, good SAs are hard to find. Mine is a sweetheart too. I got a call today... Making a trip for a special something this weekend!




So happy for you dear! Waiting excitedly for your reveal...


----------



## rubysoma

Txoceangirl said:


> Went on a day trip today to St Moritz. They had an excellent selection of CDCs, a few Kelly wallets and a great belt selection. Walked out with a B30 Colvert GHW Togo and a blue abysse alligator CDC!  Never hurts to ask for a B. Very nice SAs and store manager.


Love hearing about people getting birkins as walk ins (not sure if you have a relationship with that store) - it CAN happen!


----------



## rubysoma

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. I am so happy for you. Trust me, good SAs are hard to find. Mine is a sweetheart too. I got a call today... Making a trip for a special something this weekend!



Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## Rami00

leooh said:


> So happy for you dear! Waiting excitedly for your reveal...





rubysoma said:


> Can't wait for the reveal!





eternallove4bag said:


> Totally agree!!! I hesitantly asked my SA today how difficult was it to get a K or B in the color I wanted and she said not at all for me! I was so floored!!! She said anytime I am ready she will make whatever I want available even if she has to do a special order! I think I had my mouth open after that!!! Now I have to save up diligently for my first K and B which will take me forever [emoji24][emoji24]
> On a separate note, I am so excited for u!!!  Can't wait to see what u get!!! I don't know why I have a feeling u will get a black K in box leather!!! Don't kill me pls if I am wrong but it just came to me!! Oh now I can't wait to hear what u get!!! U have such fabulous fashion sense that whatever u get will be spectacular!!!



Thank you everyone!I missed his call in the morning and when I called back.. he was on lunch break. The longest hour and half ever lol. I will post pics as soon I get it.


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. I am so happy for you. Trust me, good SAs are hard to find. Mine is a sweetheart too. I got a call today... Making a trip for a special something this weekend!




Congrats Rami. Wow wow. Please reveal.


----------



## louboutal

Rami00 said:


> Thank you. I am so happy for you. Trust me, good SAs are hard to find. Mine is a sweetheart too. I got a call today... Making a trip for a special something this weekend!




Loved your last reveal! Can't wait to see what you're getting this time!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Txoceangirl said:


> Went on a day trip today to St Moritz. They had an excellent selection of CDCs, a few Kelly wallets and a great belt selection. Walked out with a B30 Colvert GHW Togo and a blue abysse alligator CDC!  Never hurts to ask for a B. Very nice SAs and store manager.




Congrats. [emoji178] you must be very excited. It all comes to the SA and SM. Love to see your new baby.


----------



## megt10

agumila said:


> My new swift graphite CDC! It's my very first CDC and I think I'll be wanting another one soon!
> 
> View attachment 3101477
> 
> View attachment 3101480


Congratulations. Looks great. I love these and so wish I could wear them.


Purrsey said:


> Everyone needs to start somewhere lolol!
> 
> Ok I still am not lured by rodeo AT THIS POINT.  I personally like the PetitH ones. Rami, have you seen these before?
> View attachment 3101664
> View attachment 3101665
> View attachment 3101666
> View attachment 3101667



These are adorable. I want the dog asap.


----------



## megt10

Dany_37 said:


> Just purchased this 'new-to-me' Hermes Garden Party.  Here is a pic of the bag and will post my own pics once it arrives.  I'm so excited!!


So pretty. Congratulations.


eternallove4bag said:


> Inspired by all the pics of twillies I went into Hermes today and got myself twillies to match my GP!
> 
> While in store I decided to get the Silk'in wallet in etain!!! Still can't get over how beautiful the inside of the wallet looks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101914
> View attachment 3101915


Love the twillys on your GP. The wallet is beautiful.


Txoceangirl said:


> Went on a day trip today to St Moritz. They had an excellent selection of CDCs, a few Kelly wallets and a great belt selection. Walked out with a B30 Colvert GHW Togo and a blue abysse alligator CDC!  Never hurts to ask for a B. Very nice SAs and store manager.


Huge congrats. I love Colvert.


----------



## megt10

I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.


----------



## louboutal

megt10 said:


> I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.




One of my favorite h colors!! Congrats! She's so cute!!!


----------



## megt10

louboutal said:


> One of my favorite h colors!! Congrats! She's so cute!!!



Thank you.


----------



## PrestigeH

Hi everyone got these yesterday. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Inspired by all the pics of twillies I went into Hermes today and got myself twillies to match my GP!
> 
> While in store I decided to get the Silk'in wallet in etain!!! Still can't get over how beautiful the inside of the wallet looks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101914
> View attachment 3101915



Beautiful. Really lovely. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.



A great H visit and beautiful Evie. Love it! Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone got these yesterday. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102353



Congrats! Love! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.



Love the colour. Congrats Meg. &#128156;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Congrats! Love! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Love.


----------



## pcil

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone got these yesterday. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102353



OMG! Those are stunning!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

pcil said:


> OMG! Those are stunning!!!!!




Thank you Pcil


----------



## leooh

megt10 said:


> I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.




Dear Meg, love this colour! Model it pls


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone got these yesterday. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102353




Wow... You stormed the store without us? [emoji12]wonderful purchases... Love the kelly wallet..


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.




Classy and fabulous[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone got these yesterday. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102353




Stunning!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Wow... You stormed the store without us? [emoji12]wonderful purchases... Love the kelly wallet..




Ha Leooh. I actually didn't storm. I secretly crept into the store. Kidding. Banner not ready cannot storm. [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Stunning!!!




Thank you


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Ha Leooh. I actually didn't storm. I secretly crept into the store. Kidding. Banner not ready cannot storm. [emoji12]




Lol. Which store are you planning to storm?


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> Lol. Which store are you planning to storm?




Where are u all located? [emoji12]


----------



## Purrsey

Wow what's happening today? So many purchases. Congrats everyone!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Wow what's happening today? So many purchases. Congrats everyone!




Hi Purrsey.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.




Oh! Anemone! I love that color Meg. This is so beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Purrsey

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Purrsey.




Hi back my Mr Classy.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.



Great colour for an Evie, congrats and love your outfit for the day also.


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Ha Leooh. I actually didn't storm. I secretly crept into the store. Kidding. Banner not ready cannot storm. [emoji12]




Wait for me, once I've saved enough I will make the banner and jio you all...


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Wait for me, once I've saved enough I will make the banner and jio you all...




Ok Leooh. ON


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Where are u all located? [emoji12]




Seems like we are in the same time zone


----------



## ninayoung

ninayoung said:


> Seems like we are in the same time zone




I mean close


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> I mean close




Yes after I see the word 'jio' and I say 'on'. I know lol.


----------



## Rami00

louboutal said:


> Loved your last reveal! Can't wait to see what you're getting this time!!!





PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Rami. Wow wow. Please reveal.



Thank you ladies  :kiss: 

I'd post pics as soon I get it!


----------



## Rami00

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone got these yesterday. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102353



Woa!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous! Big congrats PrestigeH


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.



Meg isn't this color tdf? Congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Woa!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous! Big congrats PrestigeH




Thank you Rami. Have a wonderful night.


----------



## ThierryH

megt10 said:


> I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.



Meg, Congrats! A real beauty, I looove this color. Makes my mouth watering!


----------



## ThierryH

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone got these yesterday. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102353



Major congrats, PrestigeH. The Bearn is a dream, very elegant and understated! Enjoy your new treasures!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I was back at H today. I got an Evie in Anemonea in Epsom. It is a pm but looks more like a GM. My SA said it was because of the Epsom being more structured.




Anemone is one of my favourite colours. Wish I can have something in this too. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## PrestigeH

ThierryH said:


> Major congrats, PrestigeH. The Bearn is a dream, very elegant and understated! Enjoy your new treasures!




Thank you ThierryH.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone got these yesterday. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102353


So beautiful.


Kat.Lee said:


> A great H visit and beautiful Evie. Love it! Congrats


Thanks again Kat.


Kat.Lee said:


> Love the colour. Congrats Meg. &#128156;


I love the color too but am thinking that the bag may be too big on me. 


leooh said:


> Dear Meg, love this colour! Model it pls


I will since I am thinking of returning it. I posted it on a non-H thread and have had the opinion that it looks too large. Would appreciate honest opinions.


----------



## megt10

ninayoung said:


> Classy and fabulous[emoji173]&#65039;





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh! Anemone! I love that color Meg. This is so beautiful. Congratulations.





periogirl28 said:


> Great colour for an Evie, congrats and love your outfit for the day also.





Rami00 said:


> Meg isn't this color tdf? Congrats!





ThierryH said:


> Meg, Congrats! A real beauty, I looove this color. Makes my mouth watering!





PrestigeH said:


> Anemone is one of my favourite colours. Wish I can have something in this too. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



Thanks, everyone. I just posted a picture wearing it and would appreciate feedback on whether you think it looks too big on me. I fell for the color but now am unsure of the size even though this is a PM it is larger than my other PM.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color too but am thinking that the bag may be too big on me.
> 
> 
> 
> I will since I am thinking of returning it. I posted it on a non-H thread and have had the opinion that it looks too large. Would appreciate honest opinions.




Hi Megt. Yes I will be absolutely honest with u. I think is just nice from this angle. Being a darker tone, it doesnt look that big. Do u feel comfortable about it yourself?


----------



## megt10

I also bought this Rubans silk jersey scarf and the MM rodeo pictured on my bag.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color too but am thinking that the bag may be too big on me.
> 
> 
> 
> I will since I am thinking of returning it. I posted it on a non-H thread and have had the opinion that it looks too large. Would appreciate honest opinions.




Meg the strap seems too long to me. I don't have an Evelyn. Is it adjustable? I don't think the bag size itself is bad.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Megt. Yes I will be absolutely honest with u. I think is just nice from this angle. Being a darker tone, it doesnt look that big. Do u feel comfortable about it yourself?



I don't know yet. I need to put my stuff in it and wear an outfit that I would wear with the bag. I was surprised that this bag was larger than my Clemence PM.


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg the strap seems too long to me. I don't have an Evelyn. Is it adjustable? I don't think the bag size itself is bad.



Yes, the strap is adjustable. Maybe I need to try that too.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I don't know yet. I need to put my stuff in it and wear an outfit that I would wear with the bag. I was surprised that this bag was larger than my Clemence PM.




Yes I agree with u. If u put too much things the bag will be bigger. But I guess that's the limitation of an Evelyne. As of now, it looks great on u. Anyway these are what I got today too. [emoji3]


----------



## leooh

Meg, I think it looks fine as a crossbody bag, especially if you wear it with jeans... Love the colour on you


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I agree with u. If u put too much things the bag will be bigger. But I guess that's the limitation of an Evelyne. As of now, it looks great on u. Anyway these are what I got today too. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3102597
> View attachment 3102599




Fabulous haul again! You are forgiven for being bad because you shared photos[emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Fabulous haul again! You are forgiven for being bad because you shared photos[emoji12]




I told Kat. I need a chain this time to chain myself up. Maybe I can get one from the store. Wow that would mean many chains. Ha ha ha. I am so hopeless.


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> I told Kat. I need a chain this time to chain myself up. Maybe I can get one from the store. Wow that would mean many chains. Ha ha ha. I am so hopeless.




Haha... You can chain yourself to the store [emoji16]
I love your blue CDC!


----------



## PrestigeH

leooh said:


> Haha... You can chain yourself to the store [emoji16]
> I love your blue CDC!




Thank you Leooh. Ur K is coming soon. I can feel it. Get ready.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I don't know yet. I need to put my stuff in it and wear an outfit that I would wear with the bag. I was surprised that this bag was larger than my Clemence PM.


Oh Meg I feel for your dilemma. 
I believe the difference is all because of the leather, Epsom vs clemence. Epsom is more structured and holds its shape more whilst Clemence molds into our body shape IMO. 
Please try to adjust the strap and throw on a bit more casual look outfit. Then see and feel if you like the way you look. 
IMO what I see from the picture is that the colour is very YOU. It suits you so well. The size on you looks good to me. Perhaps not to wear the strap too long. 
Not sure if I'm helping at all. &#128513;


----------



## leooh

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Leooh. Ur K is coming soon. I can feel it. Get ready.




Thanks so much dear, hope so!


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I agree with u. If u put too much things the bag will be bigger. But I guess that's the limitation of an Evelyne. As of now, it looks great on u. Anyway these are what I got today too. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3102597
> View attachment 3102599


Love your new purchases.


leooh said:


> Meg, I think it looks fine as a crossbody bag, especially if you wear it with jeans... Love the colour on you



Thanks, Leooh. You are right this dress isn't what I would wear with this bag. I would wear jeans, shorts or a very casual sweater dress.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> I told Kat. I need a chain this time to chain myself up. Maybe I can get one from the store. Wow that would mean many chains. Ha ha ha. I am so hopeless.



Aww that could be too dangerous for you I believe. I feel for you!! &#128534;


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh Meg I feel for your dilemma.
> I believe the difference is all because of the leather, Epsom vs clemence. Epsom is more structured and holds its shape more whilst Clemence molds into our body shape IMO.
> Please try to adjust the strap and throw on a bit more casual look outfit. Then see and feel if you like the way you look.
> IMO what I see from the picture is that the colour is very YOU. It suits you so well. The size on you looks good to me. Perhaps not to wear the strap too long.
> Not sure if I'm helping at all. &#128513;



Thanks, Kat I will do that today.I love the weight of this bag it is like nothing and the color is very me.


----------



## PrestigeH

Thank you Kat, Leooh, Megt, Ninayoung and everyone for all the fun today. Enjoy chatting here.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat, Leooh, Megt, Ninayoung and everyone for all the fun today. Enjoy chatting here.



Pleasure all mine. I enjoy the chat too, and the sharing!! &#128077;&#127995;&#128536;


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> Thanks again Kat.
> 
> I love the color too but am thinking that the bag may be too big on me.
> 
> I will since I am thinking of returning it. I posted it on a non-H thread and have had the opinion that it looks too large. Would appreciate honest opinions.




Coming from a small handbag girl..I think it's a little too big on you Meg. My honest opinion.


----------



## LadySummerRose

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I agree with u. If u put too much things the bag will be bigger. But I guess that's the limitation of an Evelyne. As of now, it looks great on u. Anyway these are what I got today too. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3102597
> View attachment 3102599




So nice! 

I am in the same timeZone too!


----------



## megt10

Rami00 said:


> Coming from a small handbag girl..I think it's a little too big on you Meg. My honest opinion.



Thank you Rami. I think I agree with you.


----------



## LadySummerRose

megt10 said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color too but am thinking that the bag may be too big on me.
> 
> 
> 
> I will since I am thinking of returning it. I posted it on a non-H thread and have had the opinion that it looks too large. Would appreciate honest opinions.




Meg dear I think the colour looks good on you. I personally will adjust the strap a little shorter dear.. At times we need a bigger bag should we need to put more stuff! U can also get a smaller evie as well n have more options to choose from. *wink*


----------



## PrestigeH

LadySummerRose said:


> So nice!
> 
> I am in the same timeZone too!




Thank you and we are close. Lol


----------



## megt10

LadySummerRose said:


> Meg dear I think the colour looks good on you. I personally will adjust the strap a little shorter dear.. At times we need a bigger bag should we need to put more stuff! U can also get a smaller evie as well n have more options to choose from. *wink*



Thank you. I have asked for a tpm.


----------



## rubysoma

megt10 said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> Thanks again Kat.
> 
> I love the color too but am thinking that the bag may be too big on me.
> 
> I will since I am thinking of returning it. I posted it on a non-H thread and have had the opinion that it looks too large. Would appreciate honest opinions.



I actually think it looks great size-wise.  Interesting that your clemence looks smaller, maybe because it molds to your body; but isn't that that the allure of the Evelyne?  Anyways, I agree with others to adjust the strap, because it looks too long for your frame.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> Thanks again Kat.
> 
> I love the color too but am thinking that the bag may be too big on me.
> 
> I will since I am thinking of returning it. I posted it on a non-H thread and have had the opinion that it looks too large. Would appreciate honest opinions.



I would not keep it. Epsom is not Evvie friendly in my opinion. It does not in any way look bad on you Meg but I know you intended to get tpm and this is NOT IT. It's BIG. Unless you need a bag with a ton of room.... do not keep just bc Anemone is fabulous. I had Rose Tyrien and STILL SOLD IT. Epsom is not a winner for me in Evvie PM or GM bc it doesn't mold to the body so it is so cumbersome to carry and feels like cardboard =( Just my honest opinion darling.


----------



## Mindi B

meg, of course you must do what you feel best, but do be aware that the TPM Evie is TINY.  It will hold very, very little and is not practical for most as a day bag.  I have one I use as a very casual going out for dinner bag (very casual) and it will hold my wallet (the compact Constance), a pack of tissues, my iPhone 5, and a lipstick.  Period.  So do be sure before you trade the PM for the TPM.
I actually don't think it looks too big on you; I think the issue was that the bag is very casual and you were wearing it with a dress.  I think it would be perfect with the more casual outfit you described above.  But, that's me, and the only important thing is that you love whatever you get!  Happy choosing.


----------



## megt10

rubysoma said:


> I actually think it looks great size-wise.  Interesting that your clemence looks smaller, maybe because it molds to your body; but isn't that that the allure of the Evelyne?  Anyways, I agree with others to adjust the strap, because it looks too long for your frame.


Thank you, Ruby. Here is a picture of the 2 bags side by side. I just adjusted the strap and put everything in it. I think it's ok but not what I want.


Israeli_Flava said:


> I would not keep it. Epsom is not Evvie friendly in my opinion. It does not in any way look bad on you Meg but I know you intended to get tpm and this is NOT IT. It's BIG. Unless you need a bag with a ton of room.... do not keep just bc Anemone is fabulous. I had Rose Tyrien and STILL SOLD IT. Epsom is not a winner for me in Evvie PM or GM bc it doesn't mold to the body so it is so cumbersome to carry and feels like cardboard =( Just my honest opinion darling.


IF, thank you for your advice. I agree I think it is going back.


Mindi B said:


> meg, of course you must do what you feel best, but do be aware that the TPM Evie is TINY.  It will hold very, very little and is not practical for most as a day bag.  I have one I use as a very casual going out for dinner bag (very casual) and it will hold my wallet (the compact Constance), a pack of tissues, my iPhone 5, and a lipstick.  Period.  So do be sure before you trade the PM for the TPM.
> I actually don't think it looks too big on you; I think the issue was that the bag is very casual and you were wearing it with a dress.  I think it would be perfect with the more casual outfit you described above.  But, that's me, and the only important thing is that you love whatever you get!  Happy choosing.


Thank you, Mindi. I will let my SA know that the TPM isn't what I want either then. I don't carry a lot but I need to carry a bit more than that.


----------



## catsinthebag

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Ruby. Here is a picture of the 2 bags side by side. I just adjusted the strap and put everything in it. I think it's ok but not what I want.
> 
> IF, thank you for your advice. I agree I think it is going back.
> 
> Thank you, Mindi. I will let my SA know that the TPM isn't what I want either then. I don't carry a lot but I need to carry a bit more than that.



Meg, I agree with what others have said -- it doesn't look too big, but it does look bigger than the same bag in Clemence. I'm with Israeli_Flava on this one -- not a fan of the Evie in Epsom, even though it takes color so well. IMO, the Evie is a casual bag and looks best in Clemence. Also, even though Clemence is more casual, in this bag it is in a weird way more elegant, because it molds to the body and is therefore more streamlined. If I were you, I'd hold out for a similarly bright-colored PM in Clemence. HTH.


----------



## megt10

catsinthebag said:


> Meg, I agree with what others have said -- it doesn't look too big, but it does look bigger than the same bag in Clemence. I'm with Israeli_Flava on this one -- not a fan of the Evie in Epsom, even though it takes color so well. IMO, the Evie is a casual bag and looks best in Clemence. Also, even though Clemence is more casual, in this bag it is in a weird way more elegant, because it molds to the body and is therefore more streamlined. If I were you, I'd hold out for a similarly bright-colored PM in Clemence. HTH.



Thank you, Cats! I agree. Guess I have to go back to H. I am sure I can use that credit up in no time at all.


----------



## Serva1

New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]


----------



## PrestigeH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102664
> 
> New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]




Nice. Very vibrant twillies. Enjoy.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102664
> 
> New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]




Lovely choices! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102664
> 
> New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]



Love all of your goodies Serva1. Congrats. &#128153;
Would love to see the twillys on your beautiful bag &#128536;


----------



## Serva1

Thank you my dear fellow H addicts [emoji1] and Kat.Lee, I will definitely post a pic in the twillies tread!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Thank you my dear fellow H addicts [emoji1] and Kat.Lee, I will definitely post a pic in the twillies tread!



Thank you dear. Look forward to it&#128153;


----------



## megt10

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102664
> 
> New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]



Love these twillys. They are so vibrant.


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> So beautiful.
> 
> Thanks again Kat.
> 
> I love the color too but am thinking that the bag may be too big on me.
> 
> I will since I am thinking of returning it. I posted it on a non-H thread and have had the opinion that it looks too large. Would appreciate honest opinions.



I think it's just about right - you definitely wouldn't want it any larger, but I think this size looks good.  It's a great color.


----------



## klynneann

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102664
> 
> New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]



These twillies are SO pretty Serva!  I've only seen the one side of the CI twillies and wasn't thrilled with it, but the other side is very pretty - I may have to take another look!


----------



## klynneann

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone got these yesterday. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102353



PrestigeH, that Bearn is gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

klynneann said:


> PrestigeH, that Bearn is gorgeous - congrats!




Thank you Klynneann.


----------



## Vinia

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102664
> 
> New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]




Ooo! Love Santal Massoia too and that MT!


----------



## pcil

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Ruby. Here is a picture of the 2 bags side by side. I just adjusted the strap and put everything in it. I think it's ok but not what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> IF, thank you for your advice. I agree I think it is going back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mindi. I will let my SA know that the TPM isn't what I want either then. I don't carry a lot but I need to carry a bit more than that.




Thanks for the comparison pic. I didn't know evy epsom is bigger than clemence even though it's the same size. I think the anemone looks ok on you. TPM is tiny and given that you are tall it prob would look too small for you.


----------



## rubysoma

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Ruby. Here is a picture of the 2 bags side by side. I just adjusted the strap and put everything in it. I think it's ok but not what I want.
> 
> IF, thank you for your advice. I agree I think it is going back.
> 
> Thank you, Mindi. I will let my SA know that the TPM isn't what I want either then. I don't carry a lot but I need to carry a bit more than that.



Seems like you've made your decision.  I'm happy that the members here helped.    I'm sure you'll get another bag more to your liking soon!


----------



## rubysoma

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102664
> 
> New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]



Pretty twillies!


----------



## megt10

pcil said:


> Thanks for the comparison pic. I didn't know evy epsom is bigger than clemence even though it's the same size. I think the anemone looks ok on you. TPM is tiny and given that you are tall it prob would look too small for you.


I didn't know either. I think that the TPM would look too small. I will return the bag and I am sure have something else soon to post 


rubysoma said:


> Seems like you've made your decision.  I'm happy that the members here helped.    I'm sure you'll get another bag more to your liking soon!



Thanks, Ruby. I appreciate everyone's opinion. I guess really my deciding factor is that if I have to think about whether it is right for me more than a few minutes it isn't.


----------



## ninayoung

PrestigeH said:


> Yes I agree with u. If u put too much things the bag will be bigger. But I guess that's the limitation of an Evelyne. As of now, it looks great on u. Anyway these are what I got today too. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3102597
> View attachment 3102599




What?! Again?! You are amazing!! The wallet and bracelets are amazing!!


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> Thank you, Ruby. Here is a picture of the 2 bags side by side. I just adjusted the strap and put everything in it. I think it's ok but not what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> IF, thank you for your advice. I agree I think it is going back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mindi. I will let my SA know that the TPM isn't what I want either then. I don't carry a lot but I need to carry a bit more than that.




I like both colors and the size looks fine on you. But the decision is yours, Meg. And I'm sure your SA will find you something you like more.


----------



## Serva1

megt10 said:


> Love these twillys. They are so vibrant.



Thank you megt, yes they look very shiny and silky in the pic. In reality a bit darker and the floral/animal patterns are pretty.



klynneann said:


> These twillies are SO pretty Serva!  I've only seen the one side of the CI twillies and wasn't thrilled with it, but the other side is very pretty - I may have to take another look!



Thank you klynneann, my thoughts exactly. Not so keen on geometrical patterns, but will check both styles when using them. The website doesn't reveal in my opinion the true beauty of these twillies.



Vinia said:


> Ooo! Love Santal Massoia too and that MT!



Thank you Vinia, Santal Massoia is my favourite and I'm so addicted to it that I will keep this one in the hallway for easy access and the fancy leather case in the bedroom[emoji1] MTs are so adorable and I love animals and history so this one is perfect for me.



rubysoma said:


> Pretty twillies!



Thank you rubysoma [emoji1]


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> I told Kat. I need a chain this time to chain myself up. Maybe I can get one from the store. Wow that would mean many chains. Ha ha ha. I am so hopeless.



You can chain yourself to the store with many Farandoles! Thanks for sharing your lovelies!


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102664
> 
> New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]



Elegant choices! The CI Twillies are so lovely in any of the colourways but these are perfect for your bag. Love the Hermessence collection also.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> I didn't know either. I think that the TPM would look too small. I will return the bag and I am sure have something else soon to post
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ruby. I appreciate everyone's opinion. I guess really my deciding factor is that if I have to think about whether it is right for me more than a few minutes it isn't.



Dear Meg, maybe you just need an Anemone PM in Clemence, hope H made it in that leather. I too returned RT Epsom in PM because the colour was overwhelming me, but I kept my Confetti PM. Although it's Epsom, I think it's ok on me despite my lack of height and I only wear it with the strap doubled so it doesn't look too large/ stiff.


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Elegant choices! The CI Twillies are so lovely in any of the colourways but these are perfect for your bag. Love the Hermessence collection also.




Thank you periogirl [emoji1] you are so kind


----------



## PrestigeH

ninayoung said:


> What?! Again?! You are amazing!! The wallet and bracelets are amazing!!



Thank u Ninayoung. Yes I have to ban myself.


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> You can chain yourself to the store with many Farandoles! Thanks for sharing your lovelies!




[emoji30][emoji30]they only have one piece left[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> I didn't know either. I think that the TPM would look too small. I will return the bag and I am sure have something else soon to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ruby. I appreciate everyone's opinion. I guess really my deciding factor is that if I have to think about whether it is right for me more than a few minutes it isn't.



Hi Meg,
Okay well below are an iris PM evi in Epsom and the TPM evi modeled. I love variety. I have a gold evi clemence and it is like butter and I love it, but it bulges badly with the things inside. I don't mind the look but it is a slouchy look. When I put it down I must always place is sideways.
The Epsom evi is rigid, but oh so light and I can place it upright which is super cool. I did want a Epsom evi and when I was offered this one with GHW I couldn't resist. I really do love it.
The TPM is from another fabulous TPFer and I love it too. But it is a completely different kind of bag. I love cross body bags so much. This one is tiny, but great for a trip to the movies, an art fair, maybe museum. Or even shopping if you are going to be using your hands a lot. Love them both. Even love my gold clemence evi.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Yes matchy matchy oh well.
So Meg hope this might help a little. And it looks fabulous on you and the color is spectacular. Yes I care how it looks on me but also how it functions for me. I love the evi both Epsom and clemence what ever you decide there will always be more bags....


----------



## slongson

Onthego said:


> Hi Meg,
> Okay well below are an iris PM evi in Epsom and the TPM evi modeled. I love variety. I have a gold evi clemence and it is like butter and I love it, but it bulges badly with the things inside. I don't mind the look but it is a slouchy look. When I put it down I must always place is sideways.
> The Epsom evi is rigid, but oh so light and I can place it upright which is super cool. I did want a Epsom evi and when I was offered this one with GHW I couldn't resist. I really do love it.
> The TPM is from another fabulous TPFer and I love it too. But it is a completely different kind of bag. I love cross body bags so much. This one is tiny, but great for a trip to the movies, an art fair, maybe museum. Or even shopping if you are going to be using your hands a lot. Love them both. Even love my gold clemence evi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103125
> View attachment 3103130
> 
> Yes matchy matchy oh well.
> So Meg hope this might help a little. And it looks fabulous on you and the color is spectacular. Yes I care how it looks on me but also how it functions for me. I love the evi both Epsom and clemence what ever you decide there will always be more bags....



I love the "matchy matchy!"


----------



## Kat.Lee

Onthego said:


> Hi Meg,
> Okay well below are an iris PM evi in Epsom and the TPM evi modeled. I love variety. I have a gold evi clemence and it is like butter and I love it, but it bulges badly with the things inside. I don't mind the look but it is a slouchy look. When I put it down I must always place is sideways.
> The Epsom evi is rigid, but oh so light and I can place it upright which is super cool. I did want a Epsom evi and when I was offered this one with GHW I couldn't resist. I really do love it.
> The TPM is from another fabulous TPFer and I love it too. But it is a completely different kind of bag. I love cross body bags so much. This one is tiny, but great for a trip to the movies, an art fair, maybe museum. Or even shopping if you are going to be using your hands a lot. Love them both. Even love my gold clemence evi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103125
> View attachment 3103130
> 
> Yes matchy matchy oh well.
> So Meg hope this might help a little. And it looks fabulous on you and the color is spectacular. Yes I care how it looks on me but also how it functions for me. I love the evi both Epsom and clemence what ever you decide there will always be more bags....



Spectacular! LOVE everything!!


----------



## atelierforward

PrestigeH said:


> Hi everyone got these yesterday. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3102353


Holy cow! That Bearn is amazing. Big congrats on your purchases!


----------



## PrestigeH

atelierforward said:


> Holy cow! That Bearn is amazing. Big congrats on your purchases!




Thank you very much.


----------



## Chloesam

megt10 said:


> I also bought this Rubans silk jersey scarf and the MM rodeo pictured on my bag.




Twins on the silk jersey scarf Meg! I absolutely love mine. The color and the drape of the jersey is lovely. I just hate that it won't stay tied! Every time I wear it the knot slips out. I know I need to try a scarf ring. Have you worn it yet?


----------



## Chloesam

eternallove4bag said:


> Inspired by all the pics of twillies I went into Hermes today and got myself twillies to match my GP!
> 
> While in store I decided to get the Silk'in wallet in etain!!! Still can't get over how beautiful the inside of the wallet looks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thank u for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3101914
> View attachment 3101915




Twins eternallove, great choice! I love these so much. Your Silk'in is just lovely. I think I need to add it to my "wish" list. Congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

prestigeh said:


> me too. Find them silly at first. The first time my sa offered me a rodeo. I told her yucks not for me. Now i keep asking her for more. Lol







sparklelisab said:


> haha, yes, when the rodeos first appeared, i thought they were really dumb,* overpriced "cat-toys"* and now, i am obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> No words.....




+1!!!!!!!! Ita!!!!!!!!! -


----------



## PrestigeH

Chloesam said:


> +1!!!!!!!! Ita!!!!!!!!! -




Hi Chloesam good to hear someone share the same sentiment. I am not alone. [emoji3]


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Mandy K

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous!


----------



## PrestigeH

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous. Very nice


----------



## Little_S

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Is this the one appears online last week? It's so pretty!!!!


----------



## Onthego

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


This is beautiful. So wonderful you were able to get it.


----------



## leooh

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Very pretty with the details, so sweet congrats


----------



## lipeach21

Crae rghw cdc


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> Hi Meg,
> Okay well below are an iris PM evi in Epsom and the TPM evi modeled. I love variety. I have a gold evi clemence and it is like butter and I love it, but it bulges badly with the things inside. I don't mind the look but it is a slouchy look. When I put it down I must always place is sideways.
> The Epsom evi is rigid, but oh so light and I can place it upright which is super cool. I did want a Epsom evi and when I was offered this one with GHW I couldn't resist. I really do love it.
> The TPM is from another fabulous TPFer and I love it too. But it is a completely different kind of bag. I love cross body bags so much. This one is tiny, but great for a trip to the movies, an art fair, maybe museum. Or even shopping if you are going to be using your hands a lot. Love them both. Even love my gold clemence evi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103125
> View attachment 3103130
> 
> Yes matchy matchy oh well.
> So Meg hope this might help a little. And it looks fabulous on you and the color is spectacular. Yes I care how it looks on me but also how it functions for me. I love the evi both Epsom and clemence what ever you decide there will always be more bags....



Oh, Onthego your iris Evie is TDF! And with that moussie - just so lovely!


----------



## rubysoma

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Sooooo pretty!


----------



## ILoveC

Hi everyone.  I need your advice. I was offered a black Kelly wallet in Epsom with rose gold hardware.  I had originally wanted yellow gold hardware but this came first and I know it's harder to get. My other pieces have the palladium hardware.  Should I take the rose gold because it's new and hard to get? It is pretty as well. Or stick to the yellow gold?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ILoveC said:


> Hi everyone.  I need your advice. I was offered a black Kelly wallet in Epsom with rose gold hardware.  I had originally wanted yellow gold hardware but this came first and I know it's harder to get. My other pieces have the palladium hardware.  Should I take the rose gold because it's new and hard to get? It is pretty as well. Or stick to the yellow gold?




I would go for it in a heart beat. Lucky you! Pre-congrats! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

ILoveC said:


> Hi everyone.  I need your advice. I was offered a black Kelly wallet in Epsom with rose gold hardware.  I had originally wanted yellow gold hardware but this came first and I know it's harder to get. My other pieces have the palladium hardware.  Should I take the rose gold because it's new and hard to get? It is pretty as well. Or stick to the yellow gold?




I will go for it too.


----------



## EmileH

ILoveC said:


> Hi everyone.  I need your advice. I was offered a black Kelly wallet in Epsom with rose gold hardware.  I had originally wanted yellow gold hardware but this came first and I know it's harder to get. My other pieces have the palladium hardware.  Should I take the rose gold because it's new and hard to get? It is pretty as well. Or stick to the yellow gold?




Curious why you wanted gold. To use as a clutch? Just to add further to your confusion I have all palladium hardware except for one bag. My wallet is palladium. I'm planning to get a farandole 120 to use my wallet as wallet on a chain as a SA suggested to me. You can only do that with palladium. If you don't care about that possibility I think either gold or rose gold would be beautiful. It's personal preference. My black box Kelly has gold hardware. Black and gold together are gorgeous. Good luck!


----------



## agumila

ILoveC said:


> Hi everyone.  I need your advice. I was offered a black Kelly wallet in Epsom with rose gold hardware.  I had originally wanted yellow gold hardware but this came first and I know it's harder to get. My other pieces have the palladium hardware.  Should I take the rose gold because it's new and hard to get? It is pretty as well. Or stick to the yellow gold?



I love rose gold!! But it's a personal preference. I'd say take a look at it and if you fall in love with it, get it. But if you don't, then just hold off for something that you'll love


----------



## ghoztz

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 


I think I will faint a little. She is so beautiful!!


----------



## ghoztz

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102664
> 
> New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]


 


Love the new MT! This colorway is divine!


----------



## Zenbag

wow, beautiful


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



OMG I die for this wallet!!!
I would also die if I scratched it. Yikes... swiiiiiift and keys in a purse??? Oh no.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Onthego said:


> Hi Meg,
> Okay well below are an iris PM evi in Epsom and the TPM evi modeled. I love variety. I have a gold evi clemence and it is like butter and I love it, but it bulges badly with the things inside. I don't mind the look but it is a slouchy look. When I put it down I must always place is sideways.
> The Epsom evi is rigid, but oh so light and I can place it upright which is super cool. I did want a Epsom evi and when I was offered this one with GHW I couldn't resist. I really do love it.
> The TPM is from another fabulous TPFer and I love it too. But it is a completely different kind of bag. I love cross body bags so much. This one is tiny, but great for a trip to the movies, an art fair, maybe museum. Or even shopping if you are going to be using your hands a lot. Love them both. Even love my gold clemence evi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103125
> View attachment 3103130
> 
> Yes matchy matchy oh well.
> So Meg hope this might help a little. And it looks fabulous on you and the color is spectacular. Yes I care how it looks on me but also how it functions for me. I love the evi both Epsom and clemence what ever you decide there will always be more bags....


 
Darling you look amazing!!! What color is you tpm? Turquoise?


----------



## Woclover11

I have to say that I only recently discovered Hermes as I've been chanel obsessed for the passed few years. These accessories are such a slippery slope. Here's my latest...matte graphite gator phw CDC and wide clic clac, blue with phw.


----------



## Serva1

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Congrats MRS.Hermes [emoji1] I saw it on H.com and it looked fabulous but in this pic even better [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> I would not keep it. Epsom is not Evvie friendly in my opinion. It does not in any way look bad on you Meg but I know you intended to get tpm and this is NOT IT. It's BIG. Unless you need a bag with a ton of room.... do not keep just bc Anemone is fabulous. I had Rose Tyrien and STILL SOLD IT. Epsom is not a winner for me in Evvie PM or GM bc it doesn't mold to the body so it is so cumbersome to carry and feels like cardboard =( Just my honest opinion darling.


This is my feeling about Evie in Epsom as well.It's not comfortable to carry because it doesn't "wrap" to the body. It's lighter than Clemence but I still prefer Clemence.


----------



## megt10

Chloesam said:


> Twins on the silk jersey scarf Meg! I absolutely love mine. The color and the drape of the jersey is lovely. I just hate that it won't stay tied! Every time I wear it the knot slips out. I know I need to try a scarf ring. Have you worn it yet?



No, I haven't worn it yet. I have several silk jersey scarves and know what you mean about them not staying in place. I have come to just expect it and not worry too much about it.


----------



## megt10

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


This is a gorgeous wallet! Congratulations.


Woclover11 said:


> I have to say that I only recently discovered Hermes as I've been chanel obsessed for the passed few years. These accessories are such a slippery slope. Here's my latest...matte graphite gator phw CDC and wide clic clac, blue with phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103772
> View attachment 3103773
> View attachment 3103777


So pretty. They look great on you. I really wish I could wear these.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3102664
> 
> New MT, twillies and a big bottle of Santal Massoia [emoji1]




So pretty Serva1[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chloesam said:


> Twins eternallove, great choice! I love these so much. Your Silk'in is just lovely. I think I need to add it to my "wish" list. Congrats!




Yay! Glad to be twins!! loving the wallet so much! Hope u get it[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> So pretty. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the twillys on your GP. The wallet is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Huge congrats. I love Colvert.




Thank u megt10[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. Really lovely. Congrats!




Thanks a million Kat.Lee!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I also bought this Rubans silk jersey scarf and the MM rodeo pictured on my bag.




U have such a classy taste megt10!


----------



## rubysoma

Woclover11 said:


> I have to say that I only recently discovered Hermes as I've been chanel obsessed for the passed few years. These accessories are such a slippery slope. Here's my latest...matte graphite gator phw CDC and wide clic clac, blue with phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103772
> View attachment 3103773
> View attachment 3103777



Welcome, Great choices!


----------



## pcil

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



That's very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## ThierryH

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Amazing! Didn't even know they exist. Enjoy!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> U have such a classy taste megt10!



Thank you. That is a nice compliment.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Woclover11 said:


> I have to say that I only recently discovered Hermes as I've been chanel obsessed for the passed few years. These accessories are such a slippery slope. Here's my latest...matte graphite gator phw CDC and wide clic clac, blue with phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103772
> View attachment 3103773
> View attachment 3103777




Fantastic choice. Lovely, especially the graphite gator CDC. Congrats


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Little_S said:


> Is this the one appears online last week? It's so pretty!!!!



thank you I didn't bought online


----------



## MRS.Hermes

I don't know how to quote more than one, just thank you all!


----------



## JetSetGo!

My new-to-me KDT in Blue Roi Croc with GHW

(Haven't removed the plastic yet)








Thanks for looking at my new blue love!


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> My new-to-me KDT in Bleu Roi Croc with GHW
> 
> (Haven't removed the plastic yet)
> 
> View attachment 3104171
> 
> View attachment 3104172
> 
> View attachment 3104180
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking at my new blue love!


Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

rdgldy said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!



Thank you. I blame you, btw.  Heheheheh!


----------



## rdgldy

JetSetGo! said:


> Thank you. I blame you, btw.  Heheheheh!


nah....


----------



## JetSetGo!

rdgldy said:


> nah....



Hehehehehe. Can I at least pretend it's your fault?


----------



## Kat.Lee

JetSetGo! said:


> My new-to-me KDT in Bleu Roi Croc with GHW
> 
> (Haven't removed the plastic yet)
> 
> View attachment 3104171
> 
> View attachment 3104172
> 
> View attachment 3104180
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking at my new blue love!




Beautiful blue and croc. Congrats!


----------



## mistikat

Love this colour, Jet!


----------



## Purrsey

Someone is right. I just can't stop. Especially when a very good deal comes along and I've been thinking of this bag for awhile. 

Don't mind me hijack this thread for a quick one. I haven't bought this but waiting for detailed pics to send to bababebi. Should I or should I pass? It's BLACK BOX (omg love) and vintage (omg love x2) and GHW (omg love max).


----------



## rubysoma

JetSetGo! said:


> My new-to-me KDT in Bleu Roi Croc with GHW
> 
> (Haven't removed the plastic yet)
> 
> View attachment 3104171
> 
> View attachment 3104172
> 
> View attachment 3104180
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking at my new blue love!



Love it!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Purrsey said:


> Someone is right. I just can't stop. Especially when a very good deal comes along and I've been thinking of this bag for awhile.
> 
> Don't mind me hijack this thread for a quick one. I haven't bought this but waiting for detailed pics to send to bababebi. Should I or should I pass? It's BLACK BOX (omg love) and vintage (omg love x2) and GHW (omg love max).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104233





mistikat said:


> Love this colour, Jet!



Thank you, Misti! 



Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful blue and croc. Congrats!



Thank you, Kat.Lee! 



rubysoma said:


> Love it!



Don't ya just? I'm pretty thrilled with it.


----------



## Serva1

ghoztz said:


> Love the new MT! This colorway is divine!




Thank you [emoji1], it's very different from my other colourful  MTs.


----------



## Txoceangirl

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Sweet!


----------



## EmileH

Purrsey said:


> Someone is right. I just can't stop. Especially when a very good deal comes along and I've been thinking of this bag for awhile.
> 
> Don't mind me hijack this thread for a quick one. I haven't bought this but waiting for detailed pics to send to bababebi. Should I or should I pass? It's BLACK BOX (omg love) and vintage (omg love x2) and GHW (omg love max).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104233




Oh that would be hard to pass up. It's a very special bag. Go for it!


----------



## ari

Not to miss! Love me a Bolide too! What is the size?


----------



## Purrsey

ari said:


> Not to miss! Love me a Bolide too! What is the size?







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh that would be hard to pass up. It's a very special bag. Go for it!




Thanks for your opinions ladies. It's 20years old size 27. I like this size as 31 is too big for me. 

Bababebi is sleeping now  Waiting for her reply first.


----------



## EmileH

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your opinions ladies. It's 20years old size 27. I like this size as 31 is too big for me.
> 
> Bababebi is sleeping now  Waiting for her reply first.




Good luck!


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> Thanks for your opinions ladies. It's 20years old size 27. I like this size as 31 is too big for me.
> 
> Bababebi is sleeping now  Waiting for her reply first.




Pink bag awaiting first?
But seriously I love this bag... Good luck and reveal if you get it


----------



## Purrsey

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good luck!



Thanks 



leooh said:


> Pink bag awaiting first?
> But seriously I love this bag... Good luck and reveal if you get it




Haha actually I'm too old for a pink bag (that's what I think for me). Ok reveal IF I do get it.


----------



## Metrowestmama

mrs.hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies kelly wallet
> 
> thanks for letting me share



stunning!!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

ILoveC said:


> Hi everyone.  I need your advice. I was offered a black Kelly wallet in Epsom with rose gold hardware.  I had originally wanted yellow gold hardware but this came first and I know it's harder to get. My other pieces have the palladium hardware.  Should I take the rose gold because it's new and hard to get? It is pretty as well. Or stick to the yellow gold?



I would get it in a heartbeat. So classy, beautiful and rare. But you must love it. If your heart is set on the yellow gold, then pass. Yet sometimes when we've been focused on one thing and something comes along that is different, it can be hard to 'shift' the mind, but it may end up being perfect after all.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Israeli_Flava said:


> .....Epsom is not a winner for me in Evvie PM or GM bc it doesn't mold to the body so it is so cumbersome to carry and feels like cardboard =( Just my honest opinion darling.



100% agree with this.


----------



## eudo

Got the first ever Birkin 25 with swift leather and bleu paradise color


----------



## Metrowestmama

eudo said:


> Got the first ever Birkin 25 with swift leather and bleu paradise color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104429



So gorgeous. Love the Twillies. Perfect!


----------



## rdgldy

This is a dream bag!!!


----------



## Purrsey

eudo said:


> Got the first ever Birkin 25 with swift leather and bleu paradise color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104429




Love the size and the twillys! Congrats.


----------



## eudo

Purrsey said:


> Love the size and the twillys! Congrats.




Thank you so much! 25 is very petite compared to 30. I have got 30 and 35 birkin before. Got to have one in25


----------



## Kat.Lee

eudo said:


> Got the first ever Birkin 25 with swift leather and bleu paradise color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104429




Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Purrsey

eudo said:


> Thank you so much! 25 is very petite compared to 30. I have got 30 and 35 birkin before. Got to have one in25




Love it you've got a complete set! I let go of my b30 for a b25. I will definitely get a b25 again if I'm thinking of another b.


----------



## ari

eudo said:


> Got the first ever Birkin 25 with swift leather and bleu paradise color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104429


what a fantastic color! congratulations!


----------



## eudo

Purrsey said:


> Love it you've got a complete set! I let go of my b30 for a b25. I will definitely get a b25 again if I'm thinking of another b.




Same here. 25 is very cute.


----------



## LuvBirkin

One of my latest purchases - blue paradise Lindy 26


----------



## HPassion

LuvBirkin said:


> One of my latest purchases - blue paradise Lindy 26



Could you please share if you recently bought it from H store? I've been looking for one but since it's not current color its sooo hard to find!  I liks it much more than thd new blue atoll!


----------



## leooh

eudo said:


> Got the first ever Birkin 25 with swift leather and bleu paradise color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104429




Perfect esp with the twillies!


----------



## leooh

LuvBirkin said:


> One of my latest purchases - blue paradise Lindy 26




I love this blue! It's like the sky on a perfect day...congrats!


----------



## LuvBirkin

HPassion said:


> Could you please share if you recently bought it from H store? I've been looking for one but since it's not current color its sooo hard to find!  I liks it much more than thd new blue atoll!




[emoji5] Yes I bought her from Japan in June.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LuvBirkin said:


> One of my latest purchases - blue paradise Lindy 26




What a fabulous color!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

eudo said:


> Got the first ever Birkin 25 with swift leather and bleu paradise color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104429




Wow!!! Looks amazing eudo! Loving all the blues being posted here!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Someone is right. I just can't stop. Especially when a very good deal comes along and I've been thinking of this bag for awhile.
> 
> Don't mind me hijack this thread for a quick one. I haven't bought this but waiting for detailed pics to send to bababebi. Should I or should I pass? It's BLACK BOX (omg love) and vintage (omg love x2) and GHW (omg love max).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104233




I would totally get it!!! Black Boldie looks amazing!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

JetSetGo! said:


> My new-to-me KDT in Blue Roi Croc with GHW
> 
> (Haven't removed the plastic yet)
> 
> View attachment 3104171
> 
> View attachment 3104172
> 
> View attachment 3104180
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking at my new blue love!




Beautiful choice JetSetGo!!


----------



## pcil

eudo said:


> Got the first ever Birkin 25 with swift leather and bleu paradise color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104429




I love this!!!! B25 is my new fav size and looks like more stores in US are getting this size.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LuvBirkin said:


> One of my latest purchases - blue paradise Lindy 26



LOVE this colour! Congrats!


----------



## thyme

LuvBirkin said:


> One of my latest purchases - blue paradise Lindy 26


 
congrats on the baby lindy!! 



eudo said:


> Got the first ever Birkin 25 with swift leather and bleu paradise color


 
congrats on a pretty baby B.


----------



## Onthego

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling you look amazing!!! What color is you tpm? Turquoise?


 Hey Flava, yes Turquoise. I saw 2 beautiful TPM at the boutique last week. One in craie and the other in a new light blue color. They are out there in the boutiques somewhere. Love this little gem. Hope you get one soon.


----------



## JetSetGo!

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful choice JetSetGo!!



thank you, eternallove4bag!


----------



## megt10

I just received my rodeo pm that a friend picked up for me at Hermes. So in love with these little guys.


----------



## megt10

Onthego said:


> Hi Meg,
> Okay well below are an iris PM evi in Epsom and the TPM evi modeled. I love variety. I have a gold evi clemence and it is like butter and I love it, but it bulges badly with the things inside. I don't mind the look but it is a slouchy look. When I put it down I must always place is sideways.
> The Epsom evi is rigid, but oh so light and I can place it upright which is super cool. I did want a Epsom evi and when I was offered this one with GHW I couldn't resist. I really do love it.
> The TPM is from another fabulous TPFer and I love it too. But it is a completely different kind of bag. I love cross body bags so much. This one is tiny, but great for a trip to the movies, an art fair, maybe museum. Or even shopping if you are going to be using your hands a lot. Love them both. Even love my gold clemence evi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103125
> View attachment 3103130
> 
> Yes matchy matchy oh well.
> So Meg hope this might help a little. And it looks fabulous on you and the color is spectacular. Yes I care how it looks on me but also how it functions for me. I love the evi both Epsom and clemence what ever you decide there will always be more bags....


I just saw this. Thank you so much for the gorgeous pictures. I love the matchy matchy. I did decide to return the bag. I haven't done so yet as I can only get there every other Tuesday when the cleaning ladies are here so my MIL is not left alone too long. After looking at these pictures, I am reconsidering. I love the TPM on you. I can see this working for me for the things that you use it for as well. My SA said that he would bring one in for me to look at.


JetSetGo! said:


> My new-to-me KDT in Blue Roi Croc with GHW
> 
> (Haven't removed the plastic yet)
> 
> View attachment 3104171
> 
> View attachment 3104172
> 
> View attachment 3104180
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking at my new blue love!


I love the bracelet.


Purrsey said:


> Someone is right. I just can't stop. Especially when a very good deal comes along and I've been thinking of this bag for awhile.
> 
> Don't mind me hijack this thread for a quick one. I haven't bought this but waiting for detailed pics to send to bababebi. Should I or should I pass? It's BLACK BOX (omg love) and vintage (omg love x2) and GHW (omg love max).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104233


I hope that you bought it. It is beautiful. I have a vintage orange box and it is adorable.


Metrowestmama said:


> I would get it in a heartbeat. So classy, beautiful and rare. But you must love it. If your heart is set on the yellow gold, then pass. *Yet sometimes when we've been focused on one thing and something comes along that is different, it can be hard to 'shift' the mind, but it may end up being perfect after all*.



That is so true. I never in a million years would have thought I would absolutely LOVE Gris T. I try and keep an open mind now and be more flexible as to what I am looking for. You never know.


----------



## megt10

eudo said:


> Got the first ever Birkin 25 with swift leather and bleu paradise color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104429


Oh this is just stunning. Congratulations. 


LuvBirkin said:


> One of my latest purchases - blue paradise Lindy 26


I love this color and this looks like the perfect size for this bag. Congratulations.


----------



## JetSetGo!

megt10 said:


> I just received my rodeo pm that a friend picked up for me at Hermes. So in love with these little guys.




Adorbs!


----------



## megt10

JetSetGo! said:


> Adorbs!



Thank you. I think so too.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks all for the replies on the vintage bolide. Bababebi has come back with the cert


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Thanks all for the replies on the vintage bolide. Bababebi has come back with the cert



Awesome. Love Bababebi! She has been so helpful for me as well. So did you buy the bag?


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I just received my rodeo pm that a friend picked up for me at Hermes. So in love with these little guys.




The rodeo is beautiful!!


----------



## Purrsey

megt10 said:


> Awesome. Love Bababebi! She has been so helpful for me as well. So did you buy the bag?




Thanks dear. Yes I will be getting it


----------



## Zookzik

I picked up my GP30 today


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Thanks dear. Yes I will be getting it


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> The rodeo is beautiful!!


Thank you. I am rodeo addict. I just love each and every one of them.


Zookzik said:


> I picked up my GP30 today
> 
> View attachment 3104979


This is gorgeous. What a great color. Crongratulations.


----------



## Zookzik

Thank you Megt10 [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## sassygee

My 30 cm SO Togo Birkin.  Rouge Garrance  exterior Blue Aztec interior GH.  Patience is a virtue And rapes many rewards.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kat.Lee

sassygee said:


> My 30 cm SO Togo Birkin.  Rouge Garrance  exterior Blue Aztec interior GH.  Patience is a virtue And rapes many rewards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104980
> View attachment 3104982
> View attachment 3104987
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Very beautiful. Big congrats. I'm completely enabled to get a bright B or K after seeing so many beautiful pictures on TPF threads. Some changes would be good for "neutral only" person like me. 


Zookzik said:


> I picked up my GP30 today
> 
> View attachment 3104979



Love this GP30. Beautiful. Congrats. 



megt10 said:


> I just received my rodeo pm that a friend picked up for me at Hermes. So in love with these little guys.




So adorable and so lucky if you Meg. I'm bugging my SA every now and then to get more here. [emoji24][emoji24]


LuvBirkin said:


> One of my latest purchases - blue paradise Lindy 26




Lovely colour. Congrats.


----------



## sassygee

Kat.Lee said:


> Very beautiful. Big congrats. I'm completely enabled to get a bright B or K after seeing so many beautiful pictures on TPF threads. Some changes would be good for "neutral only" person like me.
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> Love this GP30. Beautiful. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable and so lucky if you Meg. I'm bugging my SA every now and then to get more here. [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely colour. Congrats.




*Good luck deciding in the future...if it fits for you.  I do love colors but can be pretty conservative at times. I love a pop of color, I thought it would always brighten my day when I open my bag while at work or out an about in the community.  I always tend to gravitate to navy blue, red, black, gray, and camel colors.  It compliments my wardrobe nicely and, like you I tend to select the same colors.*


----------



## Kat.Lee

sassygee said:


> *Good luck deciding in the future...if it fits for you.  I do love colors but can be pretty conservative at times. I love a pop of color, I thought it would always brighten my day when I open my bag while at work or out an about in the community.  I always tend to gravitate to navy blue, red, black, gray, and camel colors.  It compliments my wardrobe nicely and, like you I tend to select the same colors.*




Thanks for your comments. I like your choice of colours and it fits in my tick boxes. I agree and I'm looking forward to having a vivid colour handbag to brighten my day a notch. And I believe the magic is working on me. In fact a Kelly RC is awaiting and I think I'm going to go for it. Thank you once again.


----------



## sassygee

Wow, can't wait to see it. Post it soon. A red Kelly would be fantastic.  Great choice. Good luck and I hope you get it soon.


----------



## rubysoma

Zookzik said:


> I picked up my GP30 today
> 
> View attachment 3104979



Beautiful red!


----------



## rubysoma

sassygee said:


> My 30 cm SO Togo Birkin.  Rouge Garrance  exterior Blue Aztec interior GH.  Patience is a virtue And rapes many rewards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104980
> View attachment 3104982
> View attachment 3104987
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



I'm sure you meant "reaps" 

Anyways, gorgeous SO!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sassygee said:


> Wow, can't wait to see it. Post it soon. A red Kelly would be fantastic.  Great choice. Good luck and I hope you get it soon.




Sure will. Thank you sassygee. Btw really love your SO B30. Delightful.


----------



## sassygee

rubysoma said:


> I'm sure you meant "reaps"
> 
> Anyways, gorgeous SO!




*Ruby, you are so right.  Silly Siri, I always use voice talk on IPAD/IPhone. Thanks so much!*


----------



## Mandy K

LuvBirkin said:


> One of my latest purchases - blue paradise Lindy 26




So adorable! Love it!


----------



## bagalogist

sassygee said:


> My 30 cm SO Togo Birkin.  Rouge Garrance  exterior Blue Aztec interior GH.  Patience is a virtue And rapes many rewards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104980
> View attachment 3104982
> View attachment 3104987
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Can't be any better. Gorgeous and unique SO color pick. Enjoy it in the best of health. Bet you are smirking in your dream too!
Congrats!


----------



## sassygee

bagalogist said:


> Can't be any better. Gorgeous and unique SO color pick. Enjoy it in the best of health. Bet you are smirking in your dream too!
> Congrats!




*Thanks so much Bagalogist, I am quite pleased.  All things aqua, blue/green or teal simply make my heart sing.*


----------



## Lollipop15

megt10 said:


> I just received my rodeo pm that a friend picked up for me at Hermes. So in love with these little guys.



Wow this colour is so pretty! Would love to get one in lagoon as well 



Purrsey said:


> Thanks dear. Yes I will be getting it



Congrats Purrsey! Please do a reveal


----------



## Dany_37

My Garden Party finally arrived!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dany_37 said:


> My Garden Party finally arrived!




It's beautiful. Love the colour. Congrats


----------



## PrestigeH

Dany_37 said:


> My Garden Party finally arrived!




Love it. Enjoy


----------



## Dany_37

Kat.Lee said:


> It's beautiful. Love the colour. Congrats



Thank you so much!


----------



## Dany_37

PrestigeH said:


> Love it. Enjoy



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## atelierforward

Purrsey said:


> Someone is right. I just can't stop. Especially when a very good deal comes along and I've been thinking of this bag for awhile.
> 
> Don't mind me hijack this thread for a quick one. I haven't bought this but waiting for detailed pics to send to bababebi. Should I or should I pass? It's BLACK BOX (omg love) and vintage (omg love x2) and GHW (omg love max).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104233


Personally, I adore the Bolide. One of H's best and most understated (sometimes under-appreciated) bags. I'd recommend asking questions about the zipper though due to the bag's age to be sure it still runs smoothly. The black box leather is TDF! Hope it goes your way if you decide to take the plunge.


----------



## atelierforward

Zookzik said:


> I picked up my GP30 today
> 
> View attachment 3104979


Stunning! I've been eyeing this same one at my H store. Congrats on your purchase. I have a 36 but have really been considering the 30. Such a cute but also practical size.


----------



## Purrsey

atelierforward said:


> Personally, I adore the Bolide. One of H's best and most understated (sometimes under-appreciated) bags. I'd recommend asking questions about the zipper though due to the bag's age to be sure it still runs smoothly. The black box leather is TDF! Hope it goes your way if you decide to take the plunge.




Thanks for sharing this. It's very helpful of you. Have communicated with the seller and I should receive it next week. 



Lollipop15 said:


> Wow this colour is so pretty! Would love to get one in lagoon as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Purrsey! Please do a reveal




Thanks dear. Shall do so when she arrives.


----------



## Purrsey

Dany_37 said:


> My Garden Party finally arrived!







sassygee said:


> My 30 cm SO Togo Birkin.  Rouge Garrance  exterior Blue Aztec interior GH.  Patience is a virtue And rapes many rewards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104980
> View attachment 3104982
> View attachment 3104987
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.







Zookzik said:


> I picked up my GP30 today
> 
> View attachment 3104979




Congrats ladies. Such happy additions.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Zookzik said:


> I picked up my GP30 today
> 
> View attachment 3104979




Wow!!! What color is this? I love the GP[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dany_37 said:


> My Garden Party finally arrived!




Yay!!! Many congrats!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

sassygee said:


> My 30 cm SO Togo Birkin.  Rouge Garrance  exterior Blue Aztec interior GH.  Patience is a virtue And rapes many rewards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104980
> View attachment 3104982
> View attachment 3104987
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




She is a beauty!! Well worth the wait!!


----------



## sassygee

Purrsey said:


> Congrats ladies. Such happy additions.


*Thanks so much..I have been enjoying yor wonderful reveals.  Wishing you luck on your vintage Bolide.*


----------



## sassygee

eternallove4bag said:


> She is a beauty!! Well worth the wait!!


*Thanks so much Eternalove4bag!*


----------



## megt10

sassygee said:


> My 30 cm SO Togo Birkin.  Rouge Garrance  exterior Blue Aztec interior GH.  Patience is a virtue And rapes many rewards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104980
> View attachment 3104982
> View attachment 3104987
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Oh my this is just gorgeous. I love the colors. It truly is a happy bag. Huge congratulations.


Kat.Lee said:


> Very beautiful. Big congrats. I'm completely enabled to get a bright B or K after seeing so many beautiful pictures on TPF threads. Some changes would be good for "neutral only" person like me.
> 
> 
> Love this GP30. Beautiful. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable and so lucky if you Meg. I'm bugging my SA every now and then to get more here. [emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely colour. Congrats.


Thank you, Kat. I was lucky to get this one. My Hermes store isn't as big as the Beverly Hills store so they don't get as much, but I love my SA so I shop with him. I am still bugging my SA for the Paddock charm. I know that they had it at Beverly Hills.

I can totally see you with a bright pop of color bag with your amazing outfits. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Thanks for your comments. I like your choice of colours and it fits in my tick boxes. I agree and I'm looking forward to having a vivid colour handbag to brighten my day a notch. And I believe the magic is working on me. In fact a Kelly RC is awaiting and I think I'm going to go for it. Thank you once again.


How exciting. My favorite red! I can't wait to see it.


Dany_37 said:


> My Garden Party finally arrived!



Love it.


----------



## Dany_37

megt10 said:


> Oh my this is just gorgeous. I love the colors. It truly is a happy bag. Huge congratulations.
> 
> Thank you, Kat. I was lucky to get this one. My Hermes store isn't as big as the Beverly Hills store so they don't get as much, but I love my SA so I shop with him. I am still bugging my SA for the Paddock charm. I know that they had it at Beverly Hills.
> 
> I can totally see you with a bright pop of color bag with your amazing outfits.
> 
> How exciting. My favorite red! I can't wait to see it.
> 
> 
> Love it.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Dany_37

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay!!! Many congrats!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Dany_37

Purrsey said:


> Congrats ladies. Such happy additions.



Thank you!


----------



## sassygee

megt10 said:


> Oh my this is just gorgeous. I love the colors. It truly is a happy bag. Huge congratulations.
> 
> Thank you, Kat. I was lucky to get this one. My Hermes store isn't as big as the Beverly Hills store so they don't get as much, but I love my SA so I shop with him. I am still bugging my SA for the Paddock charm. I know that they had it at Beverly Hills.
> 
> I can totally see you with a bright pop of color bag with your amazing outfits.
> 
> How exciting. My favorite red! I can't wait to see it.
> 
> 
> Love it.


*Thanks so much Meg10, I was enjoying watching you post about making a decision about your Envies (Clemence versus epsom and sizing).  Good luck deciding by next Tuesday!  I am sure you will make the decision that is best for you.  I may post infrequently but,  I am always lurking around!*


----------



## megt10

sassygee said:


> *Thanks so much Meg10, I was enjoying watching you post about making a decision about your Envies (Clemence versus epsom and sizing).  Good luck deciding by next Tuesday!  I am sure you will make the decision that is best for you.  I may post infrequently but,  I am always lurking around!*



Thank you.


----------



## ninayoung

megt10 said:


> I just received my rodeo pm that a friend picked up for me at Hermes. So in love with these little guys.




The blue Izmir Rodeo looks so adorable! Congrats on the great find, Meg!


----------



## ninayoung

sassygee said:


> My 30 cm SO Togo Birkin.  Rouge Garrance  exterior Blue Aztec interior GH.  Patience is a virtue And rapes many rewards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104980
> View attachment 3104982
> View attachment 3104987
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




She is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## sassygee

ninayoung said:


> She is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing it with us!


*Thanks so much Ninayoung.*


----------



## Rami00

Don't kill me girls. I am out with friends until 11:30ish .. I'll post pics as soon I get home.


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Rami00 said:


> Don't kill me girls. I am out with friends until 11:30ish .. I'll post pics as soon I get home.




Cannot wait!!! Love your jumpsuit!


----------



## Serva1

Rami00 said:


> Don't kill me girls. I am out with friends until 11:30ish .. I'll post pics as soon I get home.




Looking forward to seeing your pics [emoji1]


----------



## ILoveC

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Curious why you wanted gold. To use as a clutch? Just to add further to your confusion I have all palladium hardware except for one bag. My wallet is palladium. I'm planning to get a farandole 120 to use my wallet as wallet on a chain as a SA suggested to me. You can only do that with palladium. If you don't care about that possibility I think either gold or rose gold would be beautiful. It's personal preference. My black box Kelly has gold hardware. Black and gold together are gorgeous. Good luck!




Thank you.  I would use it as a clutch. I guess I could use a twilly or my hac bracelet in black to wear it as a wallet on a chain.  I think I'm going for the rose gold.


----------



## EmileH

ILoveC said:


> Thank you.  I would use it as a clutch. I guess I could use a twilly or my hac bracelet in black to wear it as a wallet on a chain.  I think I'm going for the rose gold.




Glad you decided. It sounds beautiful. Please post so we can share in your happiness.


----------



## brandee1002

My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)

My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect . 

constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me[emoji4] which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm [emoji7][emoji7]




Wow big congrats. Love both of them. Both great colours for everyday use. I'd take both in a heart beat. 
Hope you get well soon and enjoy them in the best of health. Your DF is sweet [emoji4]


----------



## brandee1002

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow big congrats. Love both of them. Both great colours for everyday use. I'd take both in a heart beat.
> Hope you get well soon and enjoy them in the best of health. Your DF is sweet [emoji4]



Thank you sweetie! It was perfect timing for a little cheering up   :sly::sly:


----------



## EmileH

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me[emoji4] which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm [emoji7][emoji7]




Beautiful! Get well soon.


----------



## rubysoma

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;



Congratulations!


----------



## Nikonina

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me[emoji4] which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm [emoji7][emoji7]




Oh wow big congratulations ! Get well soon


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Don't kill me girls. I am out with friends until 11:30ish .. I'll post pics as soon I get home.



Ok ...  :snack:


----------



## Purrsey

Rami00 said:


> Don't kill me girls. I am out with friends until 11:30ish .. I'll post pics as soon I get home.



Congrats all with your new gorgeous loots!

Rami, I've been coming in here every hour to check your reveal! Ok I love suspense but don't make us wait too llllooonnng.


----------



## brandee1002

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful! Get well soon.










rubysoma said:


> Congratulations!











Nikonina said:


> Oh wow big congratulations ! Get well soon


 Thank you ladies !!&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## tonkamama

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;



brandee1002 ~ wow not one but two beauties!  What a wonderful get well soon surprise.


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;



Yay!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## leooh

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me[emoji4] which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm [emoji7][emoji7]




Love both! Get well soon [emoji258]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;



Jackpot hit!!!! Major congrats, *brandee* and your fiancé sounds too sweet for words. Hope that you are well.


----------



## bagshopr

On its way to me a PM Vespa in buffalo skipper leather. Sorry the pic is huge, I copied it from the listing.


----------



## the petite lady

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;


OMG, major crush on the blue sapphire Constance...One more thing to add on my wish list...
Get well soon,  I'm sure these babies will help


----------



## the petite lady

Rami00 said:


> Don't kill me girls. I am out with friends until 11:30ish .. I'll post pics as soon I get home.


You're killing us! I can't wait any longer for the reveal...


----------



## brandee1002

the petite lady said:


> OMG, major crush on the blue sapphire Constance...One more thing to add on my wish list...
> Get well soon,  I'm sure these babies will help



I was desperate for any color constance, I'm just glad H decided to make a few in  blue Sapphire  &#128522;. Hopefully your wish is fulfilled soon , it seems like constances are instock right now. thank you so much !&#128525;&#128536;






VigeeLeBrun said:


> Jackpot hit!!!! Major congrats, *brandee* and your fiancé sounds too sweet for words. Hope that you are well.




Thank you dear !! &#128536;&#128525;






leooh said:


> Love both! Get well soon [emoji258]






Thank you &#128525;&#128536;




panthere55 said:


> Yay!!! So happy for you!!!



Yay!!! Jige is all your fault ! Lol now I want more &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## juliet827

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;



Oh WOW!!! Both such beautiful pieces!!!!! Congrats and hope you are on the mend.  Nothing like a big orange box (or two!) to brighten things up!


----------



## juliet827

bagshopr said:


> On its way to me a PM Vespa in buffalo skipper leather. Sorry the pic is huge, I copied it from the listing.



Stunning!!!! Love this vivid color so much- congrats to you!!!!


----------



## chica727

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;



Love both bags. Constance is TDF! I hope you feel better soon as well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me[emoji4] which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm [emoji7][emoji7]




Oooh u got two beauties!!! Many congrats!


----------



## ayc

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;





wow, special bags indeed!!

get well soon!!


----------



## lum709

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;



Congrats and get well soon ... We seem to see more C lately


----------



## bluenavy

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;




Love both of them. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Corza

Just wanted to share my first Hermes belt [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## leooh

Corza said:


> Just wanted to share my first Hermes belt [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3107648
> View attachment 3107649




Nice! It goes very well with your jeans!


----------



## Dany_37

My Herbag finally arrived!  A good cleaning and she'll be ready to carry but for now, here she is....


----------



## Dany_37

Another


----------



## Corza

leooh said:


> Nice! It goes very well with your jeans!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Corza said:


> Just wanted to share my first Hermes belt [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3107648
> View attachment 3107649




Perfect color for ur first hermes belt!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dany_37 said:


> My Herbag finally arrived!  A good cleaning and she'll be ready to carry but for now, here she is....







Dany_37 said:


> Another




Many congrats!!! She is beautiful!


----------



## Dany_37

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats!!! She is beautiful!



Ohh thank you!!! Now all I need is a twilly for her and my GP and some company on Ban Island!!!


----------



## klynneann

bagshopr said:


> On its way to me a PM Vespa in buffalo skipper leather. Sorry the pic is huge, I copied it from the listing.



Such a great color - congrats!


----------



## klynneann

brandee1002 said:


> My sa called me with some very special news , but unfortunately I was stuck in the hospital  . I told my fiance to run and to H for me&#128522; which he gladly did. When he came back he brought me back something extra special ( this particular bag I was told I would have a better chance hitting the lotto)
> 
> My first jige in indigo :sly::sly:!!! I was waiting for black, but this color suited me perfect .
> 
> constance in blue sapphire 24cm &#128525;&#128525;



Two lovelies! Congrats! I hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## klynneann

Corza said:


> Just wanted to share my first Hermes belt [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3107648
> View attachment 3107649



Perfect color - congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Dany_37 said:


> My Herbag finally arrived!  A good cleaning and she'll be ready to carry but for now, here she is....



She looks pretty good as is - congrats!


----------



## LuxLabels

My first Birkin & waiting on this kelly from japan. Will have the kelly spa'd once I receive it. Both are my HG bags.


----------



## Dany_37

klynneann said:


> She looks pretty good as is - congrats!



Thank you!  It's pre-loved, so I always like to give it a good "bath" before putting my things in it.


----------



## Dany_37

LuxLabels said:


> My first Birkin & waiting on this kelly from japan. Will have the kelly spa'd once I receive it. Both are my HG bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107707
> View attachment 3107708



She's beautiful!  I just sold a Gold Birkin last month.  Enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## Corza

klynneann said:


> Perfect color - congrats!




Thanks. Black/Gold Togo. Love it [emoji4]


----------



## LuxLabels

Dany_37 said:


> She's beautiful!  I just sold a Gold Birkin last month.  Enjoy in the best of health.




Thanks you so much!! I'm very happy with it.


----------



## leooh

Dany_37 said:


> Ohh thank you!!! Now all I need is a twilly for her and my GP and some company on Ban Island!!!




I'm on the island. You are welcome to join me


----------



## leooh

LuxLabels said:


> My first Birkin & waiting on this kelly from japan. Will have the kelly spa'd once I receive it. Both are my HG bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107707
> View attachment 3107708




Beautiful bags! Esp the Kelly, the colour is so rich!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dany_37 said:


> Ohh thank you!!! Now all I need is a twilly for her and my GP and some company on Ban Island!!!




In all honesty I should have been there long time back but keep coming off the island for quick sneaky visits to the H store and then back I go [emoji6][emoji6]... Can't wait to see the twillies u choose for ur GP. Just got mine last week for my RD GP[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LuxLabels said:


> My first Birkin & waiting on this kelly from japan. Will have the kelly spa'd once I receive it. Both are my HG bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107707
> View attachment 3107708




What beauties!!! Congrats!


----------



## Corza

klynneann said:


> Perfect color - congrats!


Thanks, Klynneann


----------



## Dany_37

eternallove4bag said:


> In all honesty I should have been there long time back but keep coming off the island for quick sneaky visits to the H store and then back I go [emoji6][emoji6]... Can't wait to see the twillies u choose for ur GP. Just got mine last week for my RD GP[emoji4]



This is great news...all we need is chips, guac and plenty margaritas!!! 

Hoping to find some twillies with brown/orange...favorite colors and great for fall


----------



## Dany_37

leooh said:


> I'm on the island. You are welcome to join me



On my way!


----------



## Ccc1

Corza said:


> Just wanted to share my first Hermes belt [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3107648
> View attachment 3107649


Classic H belt. It looks great on you.  Congrats!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> In all honesty I should have been there long time back but keep coming off the island for quick sneaky visits to the H store and then back I go [emoji6][emoji6]... Can't wait to see the twillies u choose for ur GP. Just got mine last week for my RD GP[emoji4]




At least you made it to the island!  I keep postponing my trips.  Dany, your Herbag is beautiful. Enjoy wearing her


----------



## Keren16

Corza said:


> Just wanted to share my first Hermes belt [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3107648
> View attachment 3107649




That's a great belt & looks wonderful on you!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Keren16

LuxLabels said:


> My first Birkin & waiting on this kelly from japan. Will have the kelly spa'd once I receive it. Both are my HG bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107707
> View attachment 3107708




Those are beautiful bags & great colors.  Terrific choices 
Enjoy them!


----------



## Keren16

leooh said:


> I'm on the island. You are welcome to join me




I admire your discipline.  Hope to join soon!


----------



## Corza

Ccc1 said:


> Classic H belt. It looks great on you.  Congrats!




Thanks Ccc1 [emoji4]


----------



## Dany_37

Just purchased the Graff Twilly


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige. 



http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html


----------



## LuxLabels

leooh said:


> Beautiful bags! Esp the Kelly, the colour is so rich!





eternallove4bag said:


> What beauties!!! Congrats!





Keren16 said:


> Those are beautiful bags & great colors.  Terrific choices
> Enjoy them!



Thanks everyone it took me a years but I can finally say I'm compete and in love  thanks for the love. 




Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo beautiful!!! congrats


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html



love it!


----------



## rubysoma

LuxLabels said:


> My first Birkin & waiting on this kelly from japan. Will have the kelly spa'd once I receive it. Both are my HG bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107707
> View attachment 3107708



congrats on getting your HG bags! can't wait to see it come bag from spa


----------



## rubysoma

Corza said:


> Just wanted to share my first Hermes belt [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3107648
> View attachment 3107649



lovely classic!


----------



## rubysoma

Dany_37 said:


> My Herbag finally arrived!  A good cleaning and she'll be ready to carry but for now, here she is....



so pretty!


----------



## louboutal

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html




Soooo pretty!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo beautiful!!! congrats







rubysoma said:


> love it!







louboutal said:


> Soooo pretty!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## leooh

Keren16 said:


> I admire your discipline.  Hope to join soon!




Believe me, I'm trying hard to escape haha


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html




Your hubby did so well! Congrats dear!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thank you leooh.


----------



## pcil

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html




OMG! It's so stunning!!!!!


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html




Big congrats, Kat! That's such a lovely story.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html


*kat* this is fantastic!!!! congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

pcil said:


> OMG! It's so stunning!!!!!







ninayoung said:


> Big congrats, Kat! That's such a lovely story.







ari said:


> *kat* this is fantastic!!!! congrats!




Thank you dear ladies for your sweet comments.


----------



## aynrand

I picked up a new scarf and I'm loving the way it looks with rose gold!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Dany_37 said:


> This is great news...all we need is chips, guac and plenty margaritas!!!
> 
> Hoping to find some twillies with brown/orange...favorite colors and great for fall



I would join you all on ban island for the margaritas alone!!


----------



## megt10

bagshopr said:


> On its way to me a PM Vespa in buffalo skipper leather. Sorry the pic is huge, I copied it from the listing.


Congratulations. Such a pretty blue.


brandee1002 said:


> I was desperate for any color constance, I'm just glad H decided to make a few in  blue Sapphire  &#128522;. Hopefully your wish is fulfilled soon , it seems like constances are instock right now. thank you so much !&#128525;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear !! &#128536;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you &#128525;&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Jige is all your fault ! Lol now I want more &#128525;&#128536;


Love them both. I too am waiting for a Constance. I hope you are feeling better soon.


Corza said:


> Just wanted to share my first Hermes belt [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3107648
> View attachment 3107649


So pretty congratulations. 


Dany_37 said:


> My Herbag finally arrived!  A good cleaning and she'll be ready to carry but for now, here she is....


Gorgeous and so practical. 


LuxLabels said:


> My first Birkin & waiting on this kelly from japan. Will have the kelly spa'd once I receive it. Both are my HG bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107707
> View attachment 3107708


Major congrats on 2 beautiful bags.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html


It is beautiful, Kat.


aynrand said:


> I picked up a new scarf and I'm loving the way it looks with rose gold!


Indeed, it does then again what doesn't look good with rose gold.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dany_37 said:


> This is great news...all we need is chips, guac and plenty margaritas!!!
> 
> Hoping to find some twillies with brown/orange...favorite colors and great for fall



Pls post pics when u get ur twillies and a ban island party sounds wonderful [emoji4][emoji4] maybe that will make me stick there longer.. Hehehe



Keren16 said:


> At least you made it to the island!  I keep postponing my trips.  Dany, your Herbag is beautiful. Enjoy wearing her




Hermes is soooo addictive!! I should have listened harder to all u wonderful ladies here when I made my first purchase that this will be a steeper slide than chanel and lo behold I can't seem to stop!!! Promising myself that after just one more purchase my ban to the island will be permanent for the rest of the year[emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html




Wow Kat.Lee this is just GORGEOUS!! What color is this? Love the contrast!!! Many congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow Kat.Lee this is just GORGEOUS!! What color is this? Love the contrast!!! Many congrats!




Thank you. It's Etain/Gris Fonce. There are a few more pictures in the other thread I posted if you click on that link. Thank you eternallove4bag [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

aynrand said:


> I picked up a new scarf and I'm loving the way it looks with rose gold!




Looks very pretty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. It's Etain/Gris Fonce. There are a few more pictures in the other thread I posted if you click on that link. Thank you eternallove4bag [emoji8]




Wow!! Right now etain is my all time fav. Just got a wallet in it and that's such a gorgeous neutral color!!! U made a beautiful purchase!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. It's Etain/Gris Fonce. There are a few more pictures in the other thread I posted if you click on that link. Thank you eternallove4bag [emoji8]




Kat.Lee can I pls ask for a favor? Whenever u get time can u pls post a comparison pic of ur etoupe and etain? I saw the comparison pic of the Gris T and etain. Thank u so much for that!!! I am torn between Gris T, etain and etoupe and a comparison pic will certainly help! TIA!


----------



## Purrsey

Gorgeous Kat! I've never seen a Jige in real life. Can you share what can you put inside? How does the inside look like? Can you actually put an iphone6+ in it and still have space for other basic essentials?


----------



## Purrsey

LuxLabels said:


> My first Birkin & waiting on this kelly from japan. Will have the kelly spa'd once I receive it. Both are my HG bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107707
> View attachment 3107708




Both are gorgeous. Congrats. I believe the K is a rough H? I hope to score a vintage rough h box Constance some day.


----------



## Dany_37

rubysoma said:


> so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Dany_37

megt10 said:


> Congratulations. Such a pretty blue.
> 
> Love them both. I too am waiting for a Constance. I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> So pretty congratulations.
> 
> Gorgeous and so practical.
> 
> Major congrats on 2 beautiful bags.



Thank you Meg!  And you always look extra specially fabulous!


----------



## Dany_37

Metrowestmama said:


> I would join you all on ban island for the margaritas alone!!


----------



## Dany_37

eternallove4bag said:


> Pls post pics when u get ur twillies and a ban island party sounds wonderful [emoji4][emoji4] maybe that will make me stick there longer.. Hehehe
> 
> 
> I will. I just purchased the Graff twilly last night so hopefully it will arrive soon.  Looking for two more for my GP and I'm done.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dany_37 said:


> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls post pics when u get ur twillies and a ban island party sounds wonderful [emoji4][emoji4] maybe that will make me stick there longer.. Hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will. I just purchased the Graff twilly last night so hopefully it will arrive soon.  Looking for two more for my GP and I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Can't wait to see them!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Kat.Lee can I pls ask for a favor? Whenever u get time can u pls post a comparison pic of ur etoupe and etain? I saw the comparison pic of the Gris T and etain. Thank u so much for that!!! I am torn between Gris T, etain and etoupe and a comparison pic will certainly help! TIA!




Sure. Please see attached. I'm not very good in describing H's colours. What I can see is that Etain tends to have more grey tone whilst Etoupe more brownish. Gris T is kind of in between and much lighter (as it's called Turtle Dove in English; I call it greyish brown/brownish grey [emoji16]). Correct me if I'm wrong please dear TPF-ers. 
I love all of them as in the same neutrals family. GT has been my all time most favourite although I only own it for a little more than a month. Etoupe has been my best travel companion, pretty much free-of-worry-from-being-precious! Etain should be the same nature as Etoupe from the look of it, IMO, to me! I know it's stressful when it comes to decide which colour would be the best. Hope you'll find what suits you the best along your search process. 

Btw I will take some more pictures during day light tomorrow. I think they look a bit different in different lights. Hope these pictures are good to you for some idea.


----------



## MSO13

Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. Please see attached. I'm not very good in describing H's colours. What I can see is that Etain tends to have more grey tone whilst Etoupe more brownish. Gris T is kind of in between and much lighter (as it's called Turtle Dove in English; I call it greyish brown/brownish grey [emoji16]). Correct me if I'm wrong please dear TPF-ers.
> I love all of them as in the same neutrals family. GT has been my all time most favourite although I only own it for a little more than a month. Etoupe has been my best travel companion, pretty much free-of-worry-from-being-precious! Etain should be the same nature as Etoupe from the look of it, IMO, to me! I know it's stressful when it comes to decide which colour would be the best. Hope you'll find what suits you the best along your search process.
> 
> Btw I will take some more pictures during day light tomorrow. I think they look a bit different in different lights. Hope these pictures are good to you for some idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108150




Gorgeous neutral collection Kat.Lee!! Just amazing, your Jige makes me so excited for my Etain K that is on order


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. Please see attached. I'm not very good in describing H's colours. What I can see is that Etain tends to have more grey tone whilst Etoupe more brownish. Gris T is kind of in between and much lighter (as it's called Turtle Dove in English; I call it greyish brown/brownish grey [emoji16]). Correct me if I'm wrong please dear TPF-ers.
> I love all of them as in the same neutrals family. GT has been my all time most favourite although I only own it for a little more than a month. Etoupe has been my best travel companion, pretty much free-of-worry-from-being-precious! Etain should be the same nature as Etoupe from the look of it, IMO, to me! I know it's stressful when it comes to decide which colour would be the best. Hope you'll find what suits you the best along your search process.
> 
> Btw I will take some more pictures during day light tomorrow. I think they look a bit different in different lights. Hope these pictures are good to you for some idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108150




Kat.Lee u r just WONDERFUL!!! Thank u so much for taking the time to take the pictures and provide the details. This is super super helpful to me!!! It's great to see each of the colors side by side!!! I can see now that etain is a much darker grey and like u said etoupe has more of the brownish overtones!!! Somehow seen separately I couldn't see the difference between these two that well!  Now I can thanks to ur pics!
Thank u! U seriously ROCK[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

And what a gorgeous collection u have!!! Drooling over ur Bs and Ks[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bunnycat

aynrand said:


> I picked up a new scarf and I'm loving the way it looks with rose gold!



It does look great with RG and is that an old cut pear on the right? Bangle?


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. Please see attached. I'm not very good in describing H's colours. What I can see is that Etain tends to have more grey tone whilst Etoupe more brownish. Gris T is kind of in between and much lighter (as it's called Turtle Dove in English; I call it greyish brown/brownish grey [emoji16]). Correct me if I'm wrong please dear TPF-ers.
> I love all of them as in the same neutrals family. GT has been my all time most favourite although I only own it for a little more than a month. Etoupe has been my best travel companion, pretty much free-of-worry-from-being-precious! Etain should be the same nature as Etoupe from the look of it, IMO, to me! I know it's stressful when it comes to decide which colour would be the best. Hope you'll find what suits you the best along your search process.
> 
> Btw I will take some more pictures during day light tomorrow. I think they look a bit different in different lights. Hope these pictures are good to you for some idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108150



what a stunning family!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Gorgeous Kat! I've never seen a Jige in real life. Can you share what can you put inside? How does the inside look like? Can you actually put an iphone6+ in it and still have space for other basic essentials?




Dear Purrsey. Sure. Please see the attached pictures. Hope they are clear enough for you for have some general idea. 
This one is a 29cm. There's also 20cm as far as I know. I'm sure also other sizes that I can't name. I took a picture together with K32 and some measurement. 
As to what can fit in it, I would say not much for sure since it's a clutch. In one of the pictures with contents that I would put in, I'm sure it would give a bit more space if to use a smaller wallet, and yes there's still space for an iphone6 (you can't see it since I'm using it taking photos [emoji2]). 
Hope you find these photos helpful. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dear Purrsey, some more pictures here.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsOwen3 said:


> Gorgeous neutral collection Kat.Lee!! Just amazing, your Jige makes me so excited for my Etain K that is on order




Thank you MrsOwen. It's my first Etain and it didn't disappoint me. You made an awesome choice. Thank you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Kat.Lee u r just WONDERFUL!!! Thank u so much for taking the time to take the pictures and provide the details. This is super super helpful to me!!! It's great to see each of the colors side by side!!! I can see now that etain is a much darker grey and like u said etoupe has more of the brownish overtones!!! Somehow seen separately I couldn't see the difference between these two that well!  Now I can thanks to ur pics!
> Thank u! U seriously ROCK[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> And what a gorgeous collection u have!!! Drooling over ur Bs and Ks[emoji7][emoji7]




You are most welcome. Glad I can be of help. I appreciate your sweet compliments. 
I understand how confusing it is all these colours making us feel. Keep us posted when you come to a conclusion with your choice. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dear Purrsey I'm not sure why the first picture is so unclear. I'm sending another two here


----------



## Corza

megt10 said:


> So pretty congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, megt10 [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Trying again. Please bear with me ladies.


----------



## Kat.Lee

One more here. I apologise for my clumsiness with modern technology. [emoji37]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Phew it worked finally. Thank you all for your patience with me.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html




Thank u Kat. I am looking to have this too. Congrats. Am happy for u.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank u Kat. I am looking to have this too. Congrats. Am happy for u.




Thank you PrestigeH. So glad I'll have a twin soon.


----------



## honhon

Kat.Lee said:


> One more here. I apologise for my clumsiness with modern technology. [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108174


so beautiful! i want the same!


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Dear Purrsey. Sure. Please see the attached pictures. Hope they are clear enough for you for have some general idea.
> This one is a 29cm. There's also 20cm as far as I know. I'm sure also other sizes that I can't name. I took a picture together with K32 and some measurement.
> As to what can fit in it, I would say not much for sure since it's a clutch. In one of the pictures with contents that I would put in, I'm sure it would give a bit more space if to use a smaller wallet, and yes there's still space for an iphone6 (you can't see it since I'm using it taking photos [emoji2]).
> Hope you find these photos helpful. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108168




Oh you're so kind to send me detailed pics Kat. I appreciate that. Wow Jige can be that long. Hope to have a chance to see it in real life.


----------



## Kat.Lee

rubysoma said:


> what a stunning family!




Thank you rubysoma.


----------



## Kat.Lee

honhon said:


> so beautiful! i want the same!




Thank you honhon. It does look more beautiful IRL to me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You are most welcome. Glad I can be of help. I appreciate your sweet compliments.
> I understand how confusing it is all these colours making us feel. Keep us posted when you come to a conclusion with your choice. [emoji8]




Thank u once again Kat.Lee! Will definitely keep u all posted [emoji4]


----------



## Dany_37

Been very very BAD again.  Just purchased my first Kelly!  It is a vintage Box Kelly circa 1980 and it is just beautiful.  I have got to stop now.  I am truly DONE!!


----------



## Purrsey

Dany_37 said:


> Been very very BAD again.  Just purchased my first Kelly!  It is a vintage Box Kelly circa 1980 and it is just beautiful.  I have got to stop now.  I am truly DONE!!




Of course you're done. For August 2015. See you again here sometime very soon. 

Just like what I said in the other thread, congrats big big!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Dear Purrsey, some more pictures here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108166


 
Kat, you are such a freakin sweetheart! Thank you! It helps to know what fits inside it.


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> Dear Purrsey I'm not sure why the first picture is so unclear. I'm sending another two here




Big kissy thanks!!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Dear Purrsey, some more pictures here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108166


 


Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. Please see attached. I'm not very good in describing H's colours. What I can see is that Etain tends to have more grey tone whilst Etoupe more brownish. Gris T is kind of in between and much lighter (as it's called Turtle Dove in English; I call it greyish brown/brownish grey [emoji16]). Correct me if I'm wrong please dear TPF-ers.
> I love all of them as in the same neutrals family. GT has been my all time most favourite although I only own it for a little more than a month. Etoupe has been my best travel companion, pretty much free-of-worry-from-being-precious! Etain should be the same nature as Etoupe from the look of it, IMO, to me! I know it's stressful when it comes to decide which colour would be the best. Hope you'll find what suits you the best along your search process.
> 
> Btw I will take some more pictures during day light tomorrow. I think they look a bit different in different lights. Hope these pictures are good to you for some idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108150


 
Now this is a perfect neutral family! You have spectacular taste. Do you have favorite?


----------



## sonaale

Kat.Lee, you have a beautiful collection.  Congratulations!


----------



## bunnycat

I've been Hapi'd again, and got a new twilly (Mors a Jouet) to match....


----------



## Dany_37

Purrsey said:


> Of course you're done. For August 2015. See you again here sometime very soon.
> 
> Just like what I said in the other thread, congrats big big!



No..No...seriously   I am done for 2015!  I have to be, I just have to be!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Kat, you are such a freakin sweetheart! Thank you! It helps to know what fits inside it.




Truly my pleasure. Honestly have to downsize to fit the minimals in, just like using most clutches I believe. Well no glasses can fit in, I just have to hold them or wear them like a hairband then! [emoji16]But I'm sure it's not too hard find some occasions for it. So glad that I can be of help. [emoji8]


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. Please see attached. I'm not very good in describing H's colours. What I can see is that Etain tends to have more grey tone whilst Etoupe more brownish. Gris T is kind of in between and much lighter (as it's called Turtle Dove in English; I call it greyish brown/brownish grey [emoji16]). Correct me if I'm wrong please dear TPF-ers.
> I love all of them as in the same neutrals family. GT has been my all time most favourite although I only own it for a little more than a month. Etoupe has been my best travel companion, pretty much free-of-worry-from-being-precious! Etain should be the same nature as Etoupe from the look of it, IMO, to me! I know it's stressful when it comes to decide which colour would be the best. Hope you'll find what suits you the best along your search process.
> 
> Btw I will take some more pictures during day light tomorrow. I think they look a bit different in different lights. Hope these pictures are good to you for some idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108150



I LOVE every single piece!  

I have requested a grey kelly from my SA but still waiting....


----------



## aynrand

bunnycat said:


> It does look great with RG and is that an old cut pear on the right? Bangle?




Thank you!  Yes, it is an old cut pear-- you have a good eye


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely to see all your beautiful  purchase. Happy to share my Ms. Jige.
> View attachment 3107904
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/home-and-garden/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919367.html




Sorry everyone. I had to repost the link as below: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-surprise-package-just-arrived-im-in-cloud-919408.html


----------



## Kat.Lee

aynrand said:


> I picked up a new scarf and I'm loving the way it looks with rose gold!




Beautiful. And I adore RG, my favourite! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

H.C.LV. said:


> I LOVE every single piece!
> 
> 
> 
> I have requested a grey kelly from my SA but still waiting....




Thank you. Hope you get yours soon and look forward to meeting your new beauty.


----------



## Kat.Lee

bunnycat said:


> I've been Hapi'd again, and got a new twilly (Mors a Jouet) to match....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108221




Oh I love this pattern and the Hapi! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Now this is a perfect neutral family! You have spectacular taste. Do you have favorite?




Thank you Rami. My all time favourite will always be GT.


----------



## Kat.Lee

sonaale said:


> Kat.Lee, you have a beautiful collection.  Congratulations!




Thank you sonaale.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dany_37 said:


> Been very very BAD again.  Just purchased my first Kelly!  It is a vintage Box Kelly circa 1980 and it is just beautiful.  I have got to stop now.  I am truly DONE!!




Don't feel bad. I'm sure your beautiful BK will bring you endless happy days and nights. Enjoy in good health. And big congrats.


----------



## tonkamama

Kat!  Beyond stunning!  My dream neutral (besides black and gold...)!  



Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. Please see attached. I'm not very good in describing H's colours. What I can see is that Etain tends to have more grey tone whilst Etoupe more brownish. Gris T is kind of in between and much lighter (as it's called Turtle Dove in English; I call it greyish brown/brownish grey [emoji16]). Correct me if I'm wrong please dear TPF-ers.
> I love all of them as in the same neutrals family. GT has been my all time most favourite although I only own it for a little more than a month. Etoupe has been my best travel companion, pretty much free-of-worry-from-being-precious! Etain should be the same nature as Etoupe from the look of it, IMO, to me! I know it's stressful when it comes to decide which colour would be the best. Hope you'll find what suits you the best along your search process.
> 
> Btw I will take some more pictures during day light tomorrow. I think they look a bit different in different lights. Hope these pictures are good to you for some idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108150


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kat!  Beyond stunning!  My dream neutral (besides black and gold...)!




Thank you once again tonkamama. You are in the right direction in terms of the neutrals.


----------



## eternallove4bag

bunnycat said:


> I've been Hapi'd again, and got a new twilly (Mors a Jouet) to match....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108221




Beautiful matching pieces!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dany_37 said:


> Been very very BAD again.  Just purchased my first Kelly!  It is a vintage Box Kelly circa 1980 and it is just beautiful.  I have got to stop now.  I am truly DONE!!




Oooooh can't wait to see the pics!! Many congrats!!!


----------



## Dany_37

Kat.Lee said:


> Don't feel bad. I'm sure your beautiful BK will bring you endless happy days and nights. Enjoy in good health. And big congrats.



Thank you, that truly makes me feel better!   Not that I felt bad!  hehe


----------



## Dany_37

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh can't wait to see the pics!! Many congrats!!!



Thank you!


----------



## bunnycat

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful matching pieces!





Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I love this pattern and the Hapi! Congrats.



Thank you eternal and Kat.Lee! The RC (blanc reverse) Behapi is such a beautiful red....




aynrand said:


> Thank you!  Yes, it is an old cut pear-- you have a good eye



From one old cut lover to another!


----------



## brandee1002

Kat.Lee said:


> Dear Purrsey, some more pictures here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108166



Omg i love !!! Jiges are my new fave , and yours is so special!


----------



## girlnextdior13

White clic clac


----------



## WilliamLion

Kat.Lee said:


> One more here. I apologise for my clumsiness with modern technology. [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108174



Your Jige is such a killer!!!!! It's so beautiful that you can dress it up and down with all outfits!!


----------



## readyinanhour

bunnycat said:


> I've been Hapi'd again, and got a new twilly (Mors a Jouet) to match....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108221



Love the red!


----------



## readyinanhour

Kat.Lee said:


> One more here. I apologise for my clumsiness with modern technology. [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108174



It's stunning! I love the different leathers used on this


----------



## readyinanhour

Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!


----------



## PrestigeH

readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!




Gorgeous. Bring her out.


----------



## brandee1002

readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!



Welcome to the club !! Your gorgeous Constance is well worth the trip to ban island


----------



## Kat.Lee

brandee1002 said:


> Omg i love !!! Jiges are my new fave , and yours is so special!



Thank you. Hope you find your "new fav"! [emoji4]


----------



## Ethengdurst

readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!



You're so lucky to have a gorgeous Constance as your first H bag... Would kill for that bag...


----------



## ninayoung

readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!




Lucky you! Enjoy her with good health.


----------



## Little_S

I have a Jige in turquoise on hold for me and I have a few hours to make my decision. 

Here is a list of my current collection
- lindy in BA
- KElly wallet in BJ
- constance wallet in BE

Am I having too many blues? I want to have a rainbow, but no idea every time it comes in blue should I take this one? Is Jige hard to come by these days? Please! I need your opinions^^


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Trying again. Please bear with me ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108173




This is unbelievably great!!!
A dream come true 
Spectacular to look at


----------



## bunnycat

readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!



Gorgeous! (And thank you for the kind words on my little goodies!)


----------



## Kat.Lee

WilliamLion said:


> Your Jige is such a killer!!!!! It's so beautiful that you can dress it up and down with all outfits!!



Thank you WilliamLion. She's such a special gem and I'll make sure she looks fabulous whenever she's out and about.


----------



## Kat.Lee

readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!




Lovely blue. Pretty. Congrats


----------



## julemakeup

A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite. 

B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]


----------



## julemakeup

Kat.Lee said:


> One more here. I apologise for my clumsiness with modern technology. [emoji37]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108174




Love your jige!! So gorg with the lizard trim [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## WilliamLion

Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!

To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.

Sorry for the messy background...= =


----------



## ninayoung

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =




Big congrats! He looks very cool!


----------



## PrestigeH

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =




Simply love everything


----------



## Kat.Lee

julemakeup said:


> A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite.
> 
> B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3108873




Gorgeous. Love them. Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =




Good choice of the bag and beautiful matching gator CDC. Double congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

julemakeup said:


> Love your jige!! So gorg with the lizard trim [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you. And I love your Black B+K! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## ari

readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!


beautiful! congrats! and one of the best bags of H!


----------



## ari

bunnycat said:


> I've been Hapi'd again, and got a new twilly (Mors a Jouet) to match....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108221


beautiful! *bunnycat*


----------



## ari

julemakeup said:


> A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite.
> 
> B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3108873


oooh, so beautiful!!!!! Congrats* julemakeup*!


----------



## bagidiotic

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =



Congrats
Rarely see giant kelly here
Vert smart
Thanks for sharing your joy


----------



## EmileH

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =




Congrats WilliamLion. It's beautiful. And so is the bracelet.


----------



## leooh

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =




Congrats for two truly beautiful pieces!


----------



## leooh

julemakeup said:


> A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite.
> 
> B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3108873




Wow, double blessings


----------



## leooh

readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!




Beautiful start to a future full of H


----------



## leooh

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Rami. My all time favourite will always be GT.




You are really tempting us all with such an array of neutrals! Thank you so much for taking the comparison pics dear [emoji8]
Must find a neutral next! Is GT hard to come by?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kat.Lee said:


> Sure. Please see attached. I'm not very good in describing H's colours. What I can see is that Etain tends to have more grey tone whilst Etoupe more brownish. Gris T is kind of in between and much lighter (as it's called Turtle Dove in English; I call it greyish brown/brownish grey [emoji16]). Correct me if I'm wrong please dear TPF-ers.
> I love all of them as in the same neutrals family. GT has been my all time most favourite although I only own it for a little more than a month. Etoupe has been my best travel companion, pretty much free-of-worry-from-being-precious! Etain should be the same nature as Etoupe from the look of it, IMO, to me! I know it's stressful when it comes to decide which colour would be the best. Hope you'll find what suits you the best along your search process.
> 
> Btw I will take some more pictures during day light tomorrow. I think they look a bit different in different lights. Hope these pictures are good to you for some idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108150



Hi eternallove4bag, as promised, please find here a picture of them in daylight. I put up both the photo from last night (indoor) and outdoor daylight together so that you have some idea. I think apparently the colours look richer and warmer in daylight and the leather texture/vein is more noticeable. Etain seems to hold its colour unchanged IMO. Hope this help. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

leooh said:


> You are really tempting us all with such an array of neutrals! Thank you so much for taking the comparison pics dear [emoji8]
> Must find a neutral next! Is GT hard to come by?



[emoji4] Guess I'm the complete opposite. I've been on neutral world for too long and now am trying to join the colourful world after being enabled by so many beautiful vivid colours on this thread. 
To my knowledge GT is reissued since last year after discontinued for some while in the past. I can't be certain if it's hard to come by but I do see a lot of them this year. Perhaps you could check with your SA or ask around. [emoji8]


----------



## leooh

I'm sure you will start building your H rainbow very soon!


----------



## PrestigeH

Yes the rainbow kingdom. Go for it.


----------



## LuvBirkin

GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter


----------



## PrestigeH

LuvBirkin said:


> GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter




Beautiful colour. Congrats.


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi eternallove4bag, as promised, please find here a picture of them in daylight. I put up both the photo from last night (indoor) and outdoor daylight together so that you have some idea. I think apparently the colours look richer and warmer in daylight and the leather texture/vein is more noticeable. Etain seems to hold its colour unchanged IMO. Hope this help. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109069




That's a lot of grey! Definitely very helpful for those who are choosing between these colors. Thanks for sharing, Kat!


----------



## leooh

LuvBirkin said:


> GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter




Stunning, especially in the sun!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LuvBirkin said:


> GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter



A beautiful happy colour. Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

leooh said:


> You are really tempting us all with such an array of neutrals! Thank you so much for taking the comparison pics dear [emoji8]
> Must find a neutral next! Is GT hard to come by?



It's a good time to look for GT as at the moment as it's not hard to come by. It is back after being rested for awhile. I have been offered Birkins in both sizes and a Lindy without asking my SAs for it and have seen Evelyns and Kellys IRL. Good luck!


----------



## Rami00

LuvBirkin said:


> GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter



Wow! Love this color.


----------



## leooh

periogirl28 said:


> It's a good time to look for GT as at the moment as it's not hard to come by. It is back after being rested for awhile. I have been offered Birkins in both sizes and a Lindy without asking my SAs for it and have seen Evelyns and Kellys IRL. Good luck!




Hehe as a long term resident on ban island(preparing margaritas [emoji484][emoji483][emoji481]for the ladies remember?) I doubt I can walk in and be offered any GT[emoji24]... Once I escape I will find one from a nice reseller...

Or maybe just an evie to cheat in the meantime...hehe[emoji41]


----------



## eternallove4bag

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =



Beautiful K and gator CDC[emoji7][emoji7]



julemakeup said:


> A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite.
> 
> B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3108873



Wow!! U scored big!! A B and a K in noir... Seriously hyperventilating now[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!




Omg!!! Constance for the first H bag is seriously TDF!!! What a fantastic choice!! Many congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LuvBirkin said:


> GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter




Oooh I love love GP! Gorgeous color LuvBirkin. Mine is Rouge Duchesse and am so in love with her!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi eternallove4bag, as promised, please find here a picture of them in daylight. I put up both the photo from last night (indoor) and outdoor daylight together so that you have some idea. I think apparently the colours look richer and warmer in daylight and the leather texture/vein is more noticeable. Etain seems to hold its colour unchanged IMO. Hope this help. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109069




Kat.Lee u r such a sweetheart!!! Thank u a million times for doing this!!! This is so helpful!!! All colors side by side makes the comparison super easy!!! What a neutral collection u have!!! beautiful!


----------



## readyinanhour

PrestigeH said:


> Gorgeous. Bring her out.



thank you. haha i know i have to bring her out soon! 



brandee1002 said:


> Welcome to the club !! Your gorgeous Constance is well worth the trip to ban island





Ethengdurst said:


> You're so lucky to have a gorgeous Constance  as your first H bag... Would kill for that bag...





ninayoung said:


> Lucky you! Enjoy her with good health.





bunnycat said:


> Gorgeous! (And thank you for the kind words on my little goodies!)





Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely blue. Pretty. Congrats





ari said:


> beautiful! congrats! and one of the best bags of H!





leooh said:


> Beautiful start to a future full of H





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Constance for the first H bag is seriously TDF!!! What a fantastic choice!! Many congrats!



Thank you everyone for your kind words and letting me share!   have a great day everyone!


----------



## readyinanhour

julemakeup said:


> A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite.
> 
> B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3108873



great picks! i love it. you'll definitely love these for a long time.


----------



## readyinanhour

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =



I love Mykonos! Such a great CDC choice. 
I didn't know big bags don't come with boxes. Good to know! Enjoy your new purchases



LuvBirkin said:


> GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter


Stunning color. Enjoy!


----------



## LilMissCutie

My Jige would be my last Hermes purchase.


----------



## enameljello

julemakeup said:


> A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite.
> 
> B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3108873



Oh my god! They are so classic beauties together, I feel like just printing this picture out to admire.... Congratulations!!!!


----------



## enameljello

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =



*GASP* &#128586; stunning


----------



## enameljello

readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!



Ahhhhh going ga ga with all your pictures, works like a strong espresso shot every single one &#128582;&#127995;!
It's totally gorgeous enjoy your win!!


----------



## WilliamLion

ninayoung said:


> Big congrats! He looks very cool!





PrestigeH said:


> Simply love everything





eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful K and gator CDC[emoji7][emoji7]





readyinanhour said:


> I love Mykonos! Such a great CDC choice.
> I didn't know big bags don't come with boxes. Good to know! Enjoy your new purchases





Kat.Lee said:


> Good choice of the bag and beautiful matching gator CDC. Double congrats!





bagidiotic said:


> Congrats
> Rarely see giant kelly here
> Vert smart
> Thanks for sharing your joy





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats WilliamLion. It's beautiful. And so is the bracelet.





leooh said:


> Congrats for two truly beautiful pieces!





enameljello said:


> *GASP* &#128586; stunning



Thank you all so much for all your kind words!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

readyinanhour said:


> View attachment 3108759
> 
> 
> Just brought her home today! My very first H bag!!! Now time to go off to ban island!




She is a beauty. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] congrats.


----------



## tonkamama

julemakeup said:


> A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite.
> 
> B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3108873



julemakeup ~ so classic, love your black B&K!  




WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =



WilliamLion ~ congrats on your purchase.  The travel Kelly is amazing!  Love your CDC .  



LuvBirkin said:


> GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter



LuvBirkin ~ beautiful red GP!


----------



## julemakeup

Sorry I don't know how to multi quote directly from the iphone, but thank you so much for all your sweet replies [emoji8]


----------



## bluenavy

julemakeup said:


> A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite.
> 
> B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3108873




Amazing!!!


----------



## bunnycat

ari said:


> beautiful! *bunnycat*



Thank you ari!


----------



## Sienna220

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi eternallove4bag, as promised, please find here a picture of them in daylight. I put up both the photo from last night (indoor) and outdoor daylight together so that you have some idea. I think apparently the colours look richer and warmer in daylight and the leather texture/vein is more noticeable. Etain seems to hold its colour unchanged IMO. Hope this help. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109069


I appreciate your sharing this! Helpful!


----------



## WilliamLion

tonkamama said:


> julemakeup ~ so classic, love your black B&K!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WilliamLion ~ congrats on your purchase.  The travel Kelly is amazing!  Love your CDC .
> 
> 
> 
> LuvBirkin ~ beautiful red GP!



Thank you *tonkamama*


----------



## thyme

julemakeup said:


> A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite.
> 
> B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]



wow...gorgeous pair!! congrats 



WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =



first time i see a travel K with a short handle! what size is this? 40cm or 50cm? congrats on both your purchases..



LuvBirkin said:


> GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter



a brilliant colour!


----------



## kat99

My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!


----------



## SugarMama

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582



So beautiful!!!  Major congrats!


----------



## leooh

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582




Very sweet Kelly indeed! Congrats


----------



## readyinanhour

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582




Love it!


----------



## Fortheloveofbags

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582


so stunning!  congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582




It's stunning[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## WilliamLion

chincac said:


> first time i see a travel K with a short handle! what size is this? 40cm or 50cm? congrats on both your purchases..



Thank you! It's 50cm. Long handle one is actually Relax Kelly.


----------



## J.A.N.

May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly


----------



## J.A.N.

Twilly


----------



## EmileH

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> 
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly




Absolutely beautiful and classic.


----------



## J.A.N.

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolutely beautiful and classic.



Aww thanks I'm glad someone loves it 
I can be a bit quirky when it comes to bags and like something different, something no one else else will have lol


----------



## EmileH

J.A.N. said:


> Aww thanks I'm glad someone loves it
> 
> I can be a bit quirky when it comes to bags and like something different, something no one else else will have lol




It's a beautiful timeless bag and I love that it's a bit under the radar. I definitely try to buy what I love not what's in style or popular with others. It will last you a lifetime.


----------



## J.A.N.

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a beautiful timeless bag and I love that it's a bit under the radar. I definitely try to buy what I love not what's in style or popular with others. It will last you a lifetime.


Hear hear and Well said me too xxxx
I'm not a big fan of the birkin I love the Kelly more but have two mulberry Kelly's so this is a subtle twist and a very classy bag that doesn't scream Hermes but looks ab fantastic. A golden oldie imo.


----------



## tonkamama

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582



Congrats, beautiful Kelly!  

Kat congrats on your new baby boy, he is adorable!


----------



## eternallove4bag

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> 
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly







J.A.N. said:


> Twilly




I think it's super elegant and gorgeous!!


----------



## J.A.N.

eternallove4bag said:


> I thinks super elegant and gorgeous!!




[emoji137]&#127995;[emoji133][emoji106] thank you elegant is a very good word for this xxxx


----------



## bunnycat

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly



Wonderful! I love vintage!


----------



## WilliamLion

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly



Piano is a truly timeless bag that last forever! It's spectacular!


----------



## J.A.N.

bunnycat said:


> Wonderful! I love vintage!




[emoji106][emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> 
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly




Congrats. Beautiful. She deserves to be out of the closet.


----------



## Irene7899

Stunning colour



kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582


----------



## Mininana

LuvBirkin said:


> GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter




Love it!! We are bag twins!! I love this color so much


----------



## Keren16

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582




Absolutely beautiful[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170].  Enjoy in good health & happiness !


----------



## Keren16

J.A.N. said:


> Hear hear and Well said me too xxxx
> I'm not a big fan of the birkin I love the Kelly more but have two mulberry Kelly's so this is a subtle twist and a very classy bag that doesn't scream Hermes but looks ab fantastic. A golden oldie imo.




Exactly!  The bag will look beautiful on you & radiate your good feelings towards it[emoji106]


----------



## casseyelsie

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> 
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly




Wow. Such a stunning beauty!  I have great taste [emoji7]


----------



## QuelleFromage

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =


Gorgeous! And IMO Mykonos is one of the best colors for gator and croc....it just glows 

I know it's dorky but woul'd love to see the box! It must be HUGE!


----------



## atelierforward

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582


Wow. That is a special purchase. So gorgeous! I think I would just have to stare at it and never carry it for fear of damaging that amazing color of leather.


----------



## klynneann

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!



I love Ghillies and such a gorgy color - congrats!


----------



## Nana97

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582



Congrats Kat!!!! It's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## doves75

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =




Congratulations William...the K looks beautiful. Is it Bleu de Galice? I love blues...and the Mykonos CDC GHW ..oh..gorgeous. Did you get these 2 from the Boutique? 
Enjoy your new H )



kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582




Gorgeous kat99! Such a lovely bag. I have BP also...to my surprise this color is chameleon too. Enjoy [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Just got this beauty from FSH. 

Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier 

Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]


----------



## ninayoung

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]




You are so lucky to get the new color!!! She's stunning. Did you ask for the color specifically?


----------



## WilliamLion

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]



I love this Kelly!! Bleu Glacier reminds me of a little bit faded version of Bleu Lin!


----------



## PrestigeH

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]




Congrats. They are beautiful.


----------



## WilliamLion

doves75 said:


> Congratulations William...the K looks beautiful. Is it Bleu de Galice? I love blues...and the Mykonos CDC GHW ..oh..gorgeous. Did you get these 2 from the Boutique?
> Enjoy your new H )



Thank you!! I love almost all blue colors from H and this one is actually Bleu de Prusse. I think my bad photography didn't do it justice 

I got both from my local boutique. All of them there are really great to me and I feel like I'm blessed!



QuelleFromage said:


> Gorgeous! And IMO Mykonos is one of the best colors for gator and croc....it just glows
> 
> I know it's dorky but woul'd love to see the box! It must be HUGE!



Thank you!! The box is gigantic they even brought a special large bag to fit it in. Attached is my Travel Kelly box vs my Birkin 40 box. The Birkin one looks like a really young brother. 

My sales called me last Sat immediately when she saw this Mykonos. At first I was hesitated about this color over the phone because as I remind it's a little bit too light. But when I saw it myself I knew I need to take it! My sales told me she hasn't seen Mykonos at the boutique for almost two years. She thought it's one of the best blue from H and H should bring it back!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ninayoung said:


> You are so lucky to get the new color!!! She's stunning. Did you ask for the color specifically?




Thanks ! I was overjoyed and fell in love with it the moment I laid eyes on it! 

All I asked was a small Kelly. But we did discuss all the colors I currently owned.

I was shown a 32 in orange Epsom too but it was huge for my 5ft petite frame.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

WilliamLion said:


> I love this Kelly!! Bleu Glacier reminds me of a little bit faded version of Bleu Lin!




Thanks ! I love Bleu Lin & thought the same too ! It's also greyish and I was looking for a pale cool neutral ! Am overjoyed with this beauty !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. They are beautiful.




Thanks ! A while ago you revealed a Blue Atoll B . I love your BA Birkin too! [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks ! A while ago you revealed a Blue Atoll B . I love your BA Birkin too! [emoji4]




Thank u [emoji3]


----------



## ninayoung

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks ! I was overjoyed and fell in love with it the moment I laid eyes on it!
> 
> All I asked was a small Kelly. But we did discuss all the colors I currently owned.
> 
> I was shown a 32 in orange Epsom too but it was huge for my 5ft petite frame.




Wow! You must be overwhelmed. I would have fell for both! 

Thanks for sharing. Enjoy her in good health


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ninayoung said:


> Wow! You must be overwhelmed. I would have fell for both!
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Enjoy her in good health




I did too! But I already own the 32 Kelly black Togo in GHW  & an orange Lindy 30 so it was easier to let go of the Kelly 32. [emoji23]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Also couldn't resist bringing this back. Now I have something in Blue Atoll


----------



## ninayoung

mad_for_chanel said:


> I did too! But I already own the 32 Kelly black Togo in GHW  & an orange Lindy 30 so it was easier to let go of the Kelly 32. [emoji23]




Big congrats anyway! I was just reading another thread of Paris H shopping which said August is the worst time to score Bs and Ks at FSH. Maybe you can tell people that there are exceptions


----------



## ninayoung

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109829
> 
> 
> Also couldn't resist bringing this back. Now I have something in Blue Atoll




Absolutely gorgeous! FSH is full of temptations!


----------



## PrestigeH

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109829
> 
> 
> Also couldn't resist bringing this back. Now I have something in Blue Atoll




Congrats. Love it.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ninayoung said:


> Big congrats anyway! I was just reading another thread of Paris H shopping which said August is the worst time to score Bs and Ks at FSH. Maybe you can tell people that there are exceptions




I'm planning to share at the shopping in Paris thread . In a while ...



ninayoung said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! FSH is full of temptations!




Haha I was like a child in a candy store ! Overall unforgettable shopping experience


----------



## tonkamama

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]




Wow, she is beautiful!  Congrats...Mod pic?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. Love it.




Thanks It is gorgeous isn't it? Although I'm quite hesitant of toile ...


----------



## mad_for_chanel

tonkamama said:


> Wow, she is beautiful!  Congrats...Mod pic?




Thanks Tonkamama! Hmm...modeling pic soon


----------



## Sarah_sarah

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> 
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly




Love it. Beauty. [emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Kat.Lee u r such a sweetheart!!! Thank u a million times for doing this!!! This is so helpful!!! All colors side by side makes the comparison super easy!!! What a neutral collection u have!!! beautiful!




You're welcome. And Thank you.


----------



## ari

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582


oooooooooo, that is real Paradise !!!!!
congrats! amazing blue.........


----------



## Kat.Lee

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582




Wow. Such a beauty. Love it.


----------



## ari

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly





J.A.N. said:


> Twilly



*J.A.N*. It is totaly my taste! Love both of them


----------



## Kat.Lee

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> 
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly




It's very beautiful. Vintage! Croc! Black! +1+1+1!!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]




Very pretty. Kind of hard to tell she's blue from this shot. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109829
> 
> 
> Also couldn't resist bringing this back. Now I have something in Blue Atoll




Double scores, double congrats!!


----------



## the petite lady

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]


Congrats on your Kelly 28, they are hard to find these days. And in a neutral color it's amazing, although it looks more greyish than blue in the picture...


----------



## J.A.N.

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. Beautiful. She deserves to be out of the closet.







Keren16 said:


> Exactly!  The bag will look beautiful on you & radiate your good feelings towards it[emoji106]







casseyelsie said:


> Wow. Such a stunning beauty!  I have great taste [emoji7]




Thanks guys[emoji137]&#127995; can't wait for it to arrive [emoji133]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Kat.Lee said:


> Very pretty. Kind of hard to tell she's blue from this shot. Congrats!




Thanks Kat. It's very light blue , I think lighter than Blue Lin.   I like that it's whitist greyish.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

the petite lady said:


> Congrats on your Kelly 28, they are hard to find these days. And in a neutral color it's amazing, although it looks more greyish than blue in the picture...




Thanks petite lady. I lucked out. 

True it's very light blue , almost greyish !


----------



## Kat.Lee

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks Kat. It's very light blue , I think lighter than Blue Lin.   I like that it's whitist greyish.



Thanks for the clarification. I like white-ish/grey-ish blue. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## klynneann

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]



A beautiful duo!



mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109829
> 
> 
> Also couldn't resist bringing this back. Now I have something in Blue Atoll



Blue atoll is so pretty!  You did great at FSH!


----------



## megt10

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!


She is gorgeous. Congratulations.


J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly


I love it. Understated elegance.


J.A.N. said:


> Aww thanks I'm glad someone loves it
> I can be a bit quirky when it comes to bags and like something different, something no one else else will have lol



I feel the same way. I prefer to be carrying or wearing something that I don't every third person also wearing.


----------



## megt10

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]





mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109829
> 
> 
> Also couldn't resist bringing this back. Now I have something in Blue Atoll



All of your bags are beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## jalapeno

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582




Oh Kat, I just saw this in your blog this morning! What a beauty! Been wanting to see more photos of this color and I'm so thankful you posted! Btw, happy birthday and baby feather is adorable!


----------



## etoupebirkin

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!



Gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly


Ohh that's a stunner!


----------



## etoupebirkin

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]



This bag makes me want to fly to France! Gorgeous. You are so lucky for scoring this.

And your bolide's not bad either.


----------



## J.A.N.

megt10 said:


> She is gorgeous. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. Understated elegance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way. I prefer to be carrying or wearing something that I don't every third person also wearing.




[emoji106]


----------



## J.A.N.

etoupebirkin said:


> Ohh that's a stunner!




Aww thank you [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!



Congrats Kat, a very special Ghilles for Mommy!


----------



## ava7

Gorgeous congrats!!


----------



## juliet827

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582



Oh wow! This is spectacular!!!! I have never seen a Ghillies in BP- so unique and beautiful. I have a B30 in Blue Paradis that I got last fall, and at first I had trouble with how to wear the color, but now I just love it. Like a summer sky.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

klynneann said:


> A beautiful duo!
> 
> 
> 
> Blue atoll is so pretty!  You did great at FSH!




Thank you Klynneann [emoji4]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

megt10 said:


> All of your bags are beautiful. Congratulations.




Thank you megt10 [emoji4]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

etoupebirkin said:


> This bag makes me want to fly to France! Gorgeous. You are so lucky for scoring this.
> 
> 
> 
> And your bolide's not bad either.




Thank you etoupebirkin. You should go [emoji16] !


----------



## eternallove4bag

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]




Oooh two of my fav bags!!! And what fantastic colors for both!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109829
> 
> 
> Also couldn't resist bringing this back. Now I have something in Blue Atoll




U r one lucky gal to score such gorgeous pieces!!! Many congrats!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh two of my fav bags!!! And what fantastic colors for both!!




Thank you ! These are bags I'd love to have more of ! This bolide is my first H purse, will always be special to me. It has been my favorite travel companion ! 



eternallove4bag said:


> U r one lucky gal to score such gorgeous pieces!!! Many congrats!




Indeed! I had a great time @ FSH.


----------



## Corza

megt10 said:


> Congratulations. Such a pretty blue.
> 
> Love them both. I too am waiting for a Constance. I hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> So pretty congratulations.
> 
> Gorgeous and so practical.
> 
> Major congrats on 2 beautiful bags.


Thanks, Megt10


----------



## rubysoma

kat99 said:


> My Blue Paradis Kelly  Happy to finally have a Ghillies!
> 
> i2.wp.com/www.featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/32-Ghillies-Kelly.jpg?resize=695%2C582



wow! gorgeous!


----------



## rubysoma

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]





mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109829
> 
> 
> Also couldn't resist bringing this back. Now I have something in Blue Atoll



beautiful bags! hardly ever see blue glacier


----------



## rubysoma

julemakeup said:


> A little late at sharing, but picked these two babies up back in June. I did not want anything black from H until rather recently and now it has become my most favorite.
> 
> B30 epsom phw and K28 togo ghw in noir [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3108873



such classics! enjoy in good health (by the way, i love your avatar!!  too cute!!)


----------



## rubysoma

WilliamLion said:


> Thank you for letting me share my new Travel Kelly bought at this month and my new Mykonos PHW gator CDC bought today!
> 
> To my surprise that the Travel Kelly does come with a HUGE orange box cause when I searched the forum I saw big bags don't come with boxes.
> 
> Sorry for the messy background...= =



wow, you've got to post a modeling shot ... of both!


----------



## rubysoma

LuvBirkin said:


> GP30 in rouge pigment #nofilter



lovely!


----------



## kat99

Thanks very much everyone! I've really enjoyed seeing all the additions to this thread lately!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

rubysoma said:


> beautiful bags! hardly ever see blue glacier




Thanks rubysoma. I just bought on sight , didn't know the name until later.


----------



## WilliamLion

rubysoma said:


> wow, you've got to post a modeling shot ... of both!



Definitely!


----------



## Lollipop15

So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral


----------



## PrestigeH

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today! [emoji173]&#65039; I love pink and coral [emoji4]




Congrats. So happy for u. They are lovely.


----------



## Purrsey

Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## EmileH

Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967




Even better in person. Congrats!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967




Wow finally it arrives. Congrats congrats. What a great way to end the week.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967




Beautiful as expected. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

90cm silk. Try out as a top!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110985




Beautiful print. U carry it so well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful print. U carry it so well.




Thank you so much PrestigeH. You are always kind.


----------



## Lollipop15

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. So happy for u. They are lovely.



Thank you! ^^


----------



## SugarMama

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lollipop15

Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!



Yay looks so pretty! congrats 



Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!



Wow this looks great! ^^


----------



## Keren16

Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967




Beautiful Bolide & in great condition.  Looks like new!


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110985




Beautiful scarf & beautiful pose!  Love the colors


----------



## Keren16

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral




Great purchases!  It is a great color combination.  Enjoy them!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral




Oh I missed out this one. Very lovely and sweet colours. Love all of them. Congrats!


----------



## Backe

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral



They are all sooo beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Backe

Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110985



The scarf is so pretty and your hair too!


----------



## isfahan36

Black enamel and gold clic-clac


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lollipop15 said:


> Wow this looks great! ^^







Keren16 said:


> Beautiful scarf & beautiful pose!  Love the colors







Backe said:


> The scarf is so pretty and your hair too!




Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## Dany_37

J.A.N. said:


> May not be everyone tastes but I love it.
> The Hermes vintage Piano bag with a matching Twilly



This is absolutely MAGNIFICENT!!!  You scored!!


----------



## LVsister

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral



Congrats Lollipop! Your haul is gorgeous! Bastia in rose sakura  Hope you dont mind me asking, where did you Find it?


----------



## rubysoma

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral



so cute! congratulations!


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967



is that a vintage box bolide?  niiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## rubysoma

Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110985



great job! you should start posting on SOTD!


----------



## rubysoma

isfahan36 said:


> Black enamel and gold clic-clac



so pretty with the henna


----------



## megt10

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral


So gorgeous. Congratulations.


Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967


Oh it's beautiful and looks to be in fantastic condition.


Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110985


Looks great Kat. 


isfahan36 said:


> Black enamel and gold clic-clac


Very pretty.


----------



## San2222

Got a iris evie today with ghw! Loved it! And the maxi twilly to pair it with...mod shot at store.


----------



## Purrsey

rubysoma said:


> is that a vintage box bolide?  niiiiiiiiiice!




Yes she is two decade old box. I think the size is perfect for me


----------



## Purrsey

megt10 said:


> So gorgeous. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's beautiful and looks to be in fantastic condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Kat.
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty.




Thanks dear. The seller showed me pics and I was hoping the bag would be as nice when I received it and I am glad it is!


----------



## Purrsey

Lollipop15 said:


> Yay looks so pretty! congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this looks great! ^^







Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful as expected. Congrats!







PrestigeH said:


> Wow finally it arrives. Congrats congrats. What a great way to end the week.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Even better in person. Congrats!!!




Thank you very much all of you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Looks great Kat.




Thank you meg.


----------



## Purrsey

Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110985




Me am blown away again! I need to try this wrap sometime. Thanks for inspiring again Kat.


----------



## Purrsey

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral




Wow I'm sure you're on cloud 9!


----------



## PrestigeH

San2222 said:


> Got a iris evie today with ghw! Loved it! And the maxi twilly to pair it with...mod shot at store.




Congrats. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Lollipop15

LVsister said:


> Congrats Lollipop! Your haul is gorgeous! Bastia in rose sakura  Hope you dont mind me asking, where did you Find it?



Thank you! I bought the bastia from my local store. This colour is so sweet ^^



Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I missed out this one. Very lovely and sweet colours. Love all of them. Congrats!





Backe said:


> They are all sooo beautiful! Enjoy!





rubysoma said:


> so cute! congratulations!





megt10 said:


> So gorgeous. Congratulations.





Purrsey said:


> Wow I'm sure you're on cloud 9!



Thank you so much! I really love the colours


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Here is my very first pair of H shoes!!! Thanks for sharing my joy and have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Corza

gigisunsetblue said:


> Here is my very first pair of H shoes!!! Thanks for sharing my joy and have a great weekend, everyone!
> View attachment 3111252




Pretty! I like this model with heel support [emoji4]. Congrats & enjoy it [emoji106][emoji122]


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Corza said:


> Pretty! I like this model with heel support [emoji4]. Congrats & enjoy it [emoji106][emoji122]



Thank you, Corza!! I should check out the heel version then How high are the heels and what color did you get?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Purrsey said:


> Me am blown away again! I need to try this wrap sometime. Thanks for inspiring again Kat.




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Corza

gigisunsetblue said:


> Thank you, Corza!! I should check out the heel version then How high are the heels and what color did you get?




Oh, I'm sorry, gigisunsetblue. I thought yours  was an Oasis with 1.9 inches! I didn't get one coz it's not on Canada website anymore. And boutique stock has limited size & color [emoji17]. Oh well, our summer is almost done anyway. Maybe next year [emoji6].


----------



## Keren16

gigisunsetblue said:


> Here is my very first pair of H shoes!!! Thanks for sharing my joy and have a great weekend, everyone!
> View attachment 3111252




They're very pretty.  I bet even prettier in person!


----------



## Love_Couture

gigisunsetblue said:


> Here is my very first pair of H shoes!!! Thanks for sharing my joy and have a great weekend, everyone!
> View attachment 3111252



Nice.  Congratulations!


----------



## rubysoma

San2222 said:


> Got a iris evie today with ghw! Loved it! And the maxi twilly to pair it with...mod shot at store.



wow, what a cool braid with the scarf as a "strap"!


----------



## rubysoma

gigisunsetblue said:


> Here is my very first pair of H shoes!!! Thanks for sharing my joy and have a great weekend, everyone!
> View attachment 3111252



congratulations!


----------



## tonkamama

Lollipop15 ~ what color is your E?  I think I have the same one as yours, love it!

L





Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral



Purses ~ great find, congrats!



Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967



Kat ~ gorgeous look!  



Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110985



San2222~ I just read you post in the Hermes Taipei, it is rare to find GHW on a E, looks great on you.  Hope next trip to Taipe I will find something interesting.  



San2222 said:


> Got a iris evie today with ghw! Loved it! And the maxi twilly to pair it with...mod shot at store.


----------



## bluenavy

San2222 said:


> Got a iris evie today with ghw! Loved it! And the maxi twilly to pair it with...mod shot at store.


 
great color


----------



## bluenavy

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3109783
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty from FSH.
> 
> Kelly 28 in Blue Glacier
> 
> Here, she's posing with Bolide 31 Blue Jeans [emoji2]


 
wow, congrats


----------



## atelierforward

Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967


So pretty and classic. Congrats!!


----------



## atelierforward

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral


Love your purchases!! The coral looks incredible.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

bluenavy said:


> wow, congrats




Thank you Bluenavy.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral



What a gorgeous color! Love it!



Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967



Yay!!! It arrived! Many many congrats! Looks gorgeous!



Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110985



Omg Kat.Lee u look fantabulous!!! U wear it so welll[emoji122][emoji122]



isfahan36 said:


> Black enamel and gold clic-clac



My absolute favorites[emoji173]&#65039;



San2222 said:


> Got a iris evie today with ghw! Loved it! And the maxi twilly to pair it with...mod shot at store.



Love this!! Looks great on u!!



gigisunsetblue said:


> Here is my very first pair of H shoes!!! Thanks for sharing my joy and have a great weekend, everyone!
> View attachment 3111252




Gorgeous shoes!!! They look so comfy too!


----------



## Lollipop15

tonkamama said:


> Lollipop15 ~ what color is your E?  I think I have the same one as yours, love it!



Rouge pivoine  This colour is so cute!



atelierforward said:


> Love your purchases!! The coral looks incredible.



Thank you so much ^^



eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous color! Love it!



Thank you so much ^^


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955




Wow ! Love everything about your outfit! Major congrats on the B30 BLue Atoll with GHW ! Gorgeous matching sandals too !


----------



## WilliamLion

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955



Nice nice nice!!! It totally matches your outfit and your sandals!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955




The whole outfit is so beautiful. It's definitely a big head turner! Congrats !


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg Kat.Lee u look fantabulous!!! U wear it so welll[emoji122][emoji122]




Thank you once again eternallove4bag [emoji8]


----------



## pcil

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955



Lovely!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

tonkamama said:


> Kat ~ gorgeous look!




Thank you tonkamama [emoji8]


----------



## klynneann

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral



Great colors!



Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967



Oh my gosh, Purrsey!!!


----------



## klynneann

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955



Blue Atoll is great with GHW - congrats!  And love your matching nail polish!


----------



## Serva1

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955




Looks really pretty on you with matching sandals. Congrats [emoji1]


----------



## ChaneLisette

My tiny tower of orange. &#127818;

The first thing I received was my Pilo.  I had wanted to use it for sunglasses but it is thick and puffy. It really is like a pillow and is very soft. I am really not sure what I want to use it for. 

I also went a little crazy on the Carmens and the Carmencitas. &#128153;&#128156;&#128151;&#10084;&#65039;

My exciting find for today was the RC Kelly wallet. &#128150;


----------



## ChaneLisette

Pilo


----------



## ChaneLisette

Carmens and carmencitas &#128151;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;&#128156;


----------



## MYH

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955


I can feel ur joy through your pic! Ur nails and sandals r a great match. 



Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110985


Looks great on u. 


Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to share my purchases from the store today!  I love pink and coral


Love the tpm evie. Still have never seen one IRL.  Great scores. 



Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967


So classy! Great buy.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Rose confetti Kelly wallet &#128150;


----------



## PrestigeH

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955




Beautiful colours. Congrats.


----------



## PrestigeH

ChaneLisette said:


> My tiny tower of orange. [emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I received was my Pilo.  I had wanted to use it for sunglasses but it is thick and puffy. It really is like a pillow and is very soft. I am really not sure what I want to use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> I also went a little crazy on the Carmens and the Carmencitas. [emoji170][emoji171][emoji175][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> My exciting find for today was the RC Kelly wallet. [emoji178]




Please show [emoji3]


----------



## WilliamLion

ChaneLisette said:


> Rose confetti Kelly wallet &#128150;



Such a soft and gentle color! Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MYH said:


> Looks great on u.




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ChaneLisette said:


> Rose confetti Kelly wallet [emoji178]




Love all your great finds, especially the K wallet and the twilly! Congrats. I feel so weak looking at those orange boxes [emoji16]!


----------



## brandee1002

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955



So worth the wait !!  I love your nail polish and the matching shoes !


----------



## Mandy K

ChaneLisette said:


> Carmens and carmencitas [emoji175][emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171]




I'm pretty sure I have the same Carmens! Rose shocking and violet? I love mine and your entire haul is so lovely [emoji177]


----------



## Zasha

ChaneLisette said:


> Rose confetti Kelly wallet [emoji178]




Congrats! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji7]


----------



## lynne_ross

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955



Congrats!
We are bag twins.


----------



## awbrat

So glad I finally got the SO Kelly. Such a functional bag! Introducing my SO Kelly 26 in gold w/ ghw.


----------



## eternallove4bag

awbrat said:


> View attachment 3112166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I finally got the SO Kelly. Such a functional bag! Introducing my SO Kelly 26 in gold w/ ghw.




What a gorgeous bag! Many congrats awbrat!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ChaneLisette said:


> Rose confetti Kelly wallet [emoji178]







ChaneLisette said:


> Carmens and carmencitas [emoji175][emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171]







ChaneLisette said:


> Pilo




What an awesome haul! Especially love ur K wallet[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

awbrat said:


> View attachment 3112166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I finally got the SO Kelly. Such a functional bag! Introducing my SO Kelly 26 in gold w/ ghw.




Love the colour. Congrats!


----------



## SugarMama

ChaneLisette said:


> Rose confetti Kelly wallet &#128150;



Love all your SLGs.  All in my favourite colors too!


----------



## SugarMama

awbrat said:


> View attachment 3112166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I finally got the SO Kelly. Such a functional bag! Introducing my SO Kelly 26 in gold w/ ghw.



Very classy!  Love your little rodeo too!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

awbrat said:


> View attachment 3112166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I finally got the SO Kelly. Such a functional bag! Introducing my SO Kelly 26 in gold w/ ghw.




Wow 26cm & in Ghw ! Gorgeous ! Enjoy!


----------



## Txoceangirl

gigisunsetblue said:


> Here is my very first pair of H shoes!!! Thanks for sharing my joy and have a great weekend, everyone!
> View attachment 3111252


Gorgeous...you'll want more!


----------



## Txoceangirl

A dark blue CDC was next on my CDC list so when it presented itself, I pounced.  My Bleu Abysse CDC from St. Mortiz Switzerland!


----------



## Zookzik

[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Txoceangirl said:


> A dark blue CDC was next on my CDC list so when it presented itself, I pounced.  My Bleu Abysse CDC from St. Mortiz Switzerland!



Beautiful croc CDC. Congrats. 



Zookzik said:


> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3112336



Lovely red collections. Congrats.


----------



## WilliamLion

Txoceangirl said:


> A dark blue CDC was next on my CDC list so when it presented itself, I pounced.  My Bleu Abysse CDC from St. Mortiz Switzerland!



I love it!!! Is it a matte one??


----------



## Txoceangirl

WilliamLion said:


> I love it!!! Is it a matte one??


Thank you!!! Shiny, angle of photo didn't capture it.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Zookzik said:


> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3112336


Great pieces!  Enjoy them.


----------



## principessa2

This my last hermes purchase a pm rodeo [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Metrowestmama

Picked up some goodies at my local Hermes boutique a couple of weeks ago. Finally got around to taking some pictures. Here's the first group of photos. More to come later tonight when I get them set up. 

But first are my two new shawls. My first Hermes shawls! Kept reading about them on TPF and realized I need to have one. Couldn't decide between the two so, of course, I got both!  Love the length, the fabric and will look so good with jeans and a tee shirt this winter!


----------



## bluenavy

principessa2 said:


> This my last hermes purchase a pm rodeo [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3112488


Love it


----------



## bluenavy

ChaneLisette said:


> Rose confetti Kelly wallet &#128150;


gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

awbrat said:


> View attachment 3112166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I finally got the SO Kelly. Such a functional bag! Introducing my SO Kelly 26 in gold w/ ghw.


congrats, great classic color


----------



## bluenavy

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955


Congrats !! Love your matching sandals too.


----------



## gigisunsetblue

Corza said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, gigisunsetblue. I thought yours  was an Oasis with 1.9 inches! I didn't get one coz it's not on Canada website anymore. And boutique stock has limited size & color [emoji17]. Oh well, our summer is almost done anyway. Maybe next year [emoji6].


yes, it's boots time


----------



## agumila

Zookzik said:


> [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3112336




I love it!! Beautiful!


----------



## agumila

awbrat said:


> View attachment 3112166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I finally got the SO Kelly. Such a functional bag! Introducing my SO Kelly 26 in gold w/ ghw.




Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## tea4two

Metrowestmama said:


> Picked up some goodies at my local Hermes boutique a couple of weeks ago. Finally got around to taking some pictures. Here's the first group of photos. More to come later tonight when I get them set up.
> 
> 
> 
> But first are my two new shawls. My first Hermes shawls! Kept reading about them on TPF and realized I need to have one. Couldn't decide between the two so, of course, I got both!  Love the length, the fabric and will look so good with jeans and a tee shirt this winter!




Congrats on your first 2 shawls; very addictive, I guarantee you'll never look back! They're much easier to wear than 90 X 90 silk scarves IMHO


----------



## riquita

That's a  beautiful SO Kelly  awbrat! Can you adjust the strap to wear the bag as a crossbody?  Thanks!


----------



## ssv003

Just came home from the store with this beautiful Kelly Double Tour in noir alligator. My first exotic piece. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Metrowestmama

And here are my new twillies for my pre-loved natural barena 35 and my pre-loved etain kelly 35! Now I only need twillies for my gris t garden party!


----------



## ssv003

Metrowestmama said:


> And here are my new twillies for my pre-loved natural barena 35 and my pre-loved etain kelly 35! Now I only need twillies for my gris t garden party!




So gorgeous!


----------



## Metrowestmama

tea4two said:


> Congrats on your first 2 shawls; very addictive, I guarantee you'll never look back! They're much easier to wear than 90 X 90 silk scarves IMHO



Totally agree with you!!!! Luckily I only 'invested' in two 90cm before I realized they are not for me. Keeping them though since the color ways are amazing and classic. But these shawls. Totally me! :happy dance:


----------



## tea4two

Usually I hang out here as a lurker to ogle at all the gorgeous H items and chiming in with the odd comment here and there but I'm finally biting the bullet to post my very first pic. Here's my recent acquisition made possible with the help of the lovely chkpfbeliever: my RC Jige in swift. Thx, dear chkpfbeliever for being the greatest enabler ever!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Kat.Lee said:


> 90cm silk. Try out as a top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110985



Great idea! It looks great! I have this in another cw and will now try it as a top.


----------



## brandee1002

tea4two said:


> Usually I hang out here as a lurker to ogle at all the gorgeous H items and chiming in with the odd comment here and there but I'm finally biting the bullet to post my very first pic. Here's my recent acquisition made possible with the help of the lovely chkpfbeliever: my RC Jige in swift. Thx, dear chkpfbeliever for being the greatest enabler ever!
> 
> View attachment 3112727



I love jige !!!! Gorgeous


----------



## ChaneLisette

WilliamLion said:


> Such a soft and gentle color! Congrats!


Thank you! I have been looking for it forever and am so happy I found it. 




Kat.Lee said:


> Love all your great finds, especially the K wallet and the twilly! Congrats. I feel so weak looking at those orange boxes [emoji16]!


Thanks! I melt at the sight of orange boxes too. &#128525;




Mandy K said:


> I'm pretty sure I have the same Carmens! Rose shocking and violet? I love mine and your entire haul is so lovely [emoji177]


Thank you! Yes, violet and rose shocking. These are my first carmens and I love how soft they are. 




Zasha said:


> Congrats! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji7]


Thank you! &#128536;&#128536;




SugarMama said:


> Love all your SLGs.  All in my favourite colors too!


Thanks! H has so many fun colors to choose from. &#128153;&#128156;&#10084;&#65039;&#128150;


----------



## ChaneLisette

bluenavy said:


> gorgeous


Thank you! &#128150;


----------



## Mulan16

tea4two said:


> Usually I hang out here as a lurker to ogle at all the gorgeous H items and chiming in with the odd comment here and there but I'm finally biting the bullet to post my very first pic. Here's my recent acquisition made possible with the help of the lovely chkpfbeliever: my RC Jige in swift. Thx, dear chkpfbeliever for being the greatest enabler ever!
> 
> View attachment 3112727



Mao,pretty! Love the skirt too!


----------



## Mulan16

ChaneLisette said:


> Rose confetti Kelly wallet &#128150;



Love all these colors!


----------



## Mulan16

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955



Such a striking blue! Congratulations!


----------



## Mandy K

tea4two said:


> Usually I hang out here as a lurker to ogle at all the gorgeous H items and chiming in with the odd comment here and there but I'm finally biting the bullet to post my very first pic. Here's my recent acquisition made possible with the help of the lovely chkpfbeliever: my RC Jige in swift. Thx, dear chkpfbeliever for being the greatest enabler ever!
> 
> View attachment 3112727




Gorgeous and I love your pink skirt too! [emoji175]


----------



## Dany_37

Hermes Graff Twilly


----------



## casseyelsie

tea4two said:


> Usually I hang out here as a lurker to ogle at all the gorgeous H items and chiming in with the odd comment here and there but I'm finally biting the bullet to post my very first pic. Here's my recent acquisition made possible with the help of the lovely chkpfbeliever: my RC Jige in swift. Thx, dear chkpfbeliever for being the greatest enabler ever!
> 
> View attachment 3112727




Oh that color...[emoji7] that clutch is also gorgeous!


----------



## SugarMama

tea4two said:


> Usually I hang out here as a lurker to ogle at all the gorgeous H items and chiming in with the odd comment here and there but I'm finally biting the bullet to post my very first pic. Here's my recent acquisition made possible with the help of the lovely chkpfbeliever: my RC Jige in swift. Thx, dear chkpfbeliever for being the greatest enabler ever!
> 
> View attachment 3112727


----------



## Txoceangirl

tea4two said:


> Usually I hang out here as a lurker to ogle at all the gorgeous H items and chiming in with the odd comment here and there but I'm finally biting the bullet to post my very first pic. Here's my recent acquisition made possible with the help of the lovely chkpfbeliever: my RC Jige in swift. Thx, dear chkpfbeliever for being the greatest enabler ever!
> 
> View attachment 3112727


Gorgeous


----------



## tea4two

brandee1002 said:


> I love jige !!!! Gorgeous







Mulan16 said:


> Mao,pretty! Love the skirt too!







Mandy K said:


> Gorgeous and I love your pink skirt too! [emoji175]







casseyelsie said:


> Oh that color...[emoji7] that clutch is also gorgeous!







Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous




Awww thanks so much brandee1002 Mulan16 MandyK casseyelsie and Txoceangirl! Isn't rouge casaque the best red ever?!! You're all too kind; BTW, the skirt is J Crew in case you're wondering.


----------



## the_metal_guru

Dany_37 said:


> Hermes Graff Twilly


Ive just purchased this twilly too! I adore the Graff. I really hope they re-release it soon!


----------



## ninayoung

Metrowestmama said:


> And here are my new twillies for my pre-loved natural barena 35 and my pre-loved etain kelly 35! Now I only need twillies for my gris t garden party!




Great color pairs!


----------



## ninayoung

tea4two said:


> Usually I hang out here as a lurker to ogle at all the gorgeous H items and chiming in with the odd comment here and there but I'm finally biting the bullet to post my very first pic. Here's my recent acquisition made possible with the help of the lovely chkpfbeliever: my RC Jige in swift. Thx, dear chkpfbeliever for being the greatest enabler ever!
> 
> View attachment 3112727




Congrats on the new acquisition! She looks gorgeous!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

All dressed up for her first outing! New twilly !


----------



## ninayoung

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113114
> 
> 
> All dressed up for her first outing! New twilly !




Love the combo! Enjoy!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ninayoung said:


> Love the combo! Enjoy!




Thanks again Ninayoung. [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Fabulous purchases everyone!


----------



## hermes730

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113114
> 
> 
> All dressed up for her first outing! New twilly !




Nice!  What color is your kelly? Thx


----------



## mad_for_chanel

hermes730 said:


> Nice!  What color is your kelly? Thx




Thanks Hermes730. It's Bleu Glacier.


----------



## Kat.Lee

It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share! 
Carmen in blue azteque
CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195




Congrats Kat. U have a wonderful collectionssssssssssssssssss... [emoji3]


----------



## ninayoung

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195




Big congrats on the full collection!! Happy for you, Kat!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Kat. U have a wonderful collectionssssssssssssssssss... [emoji3]




Thank you PrestigeH [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

ninayoung said:


> Big congrats on the full collection!! Happy for you, Kat!



Thank you nina. A good SA always helps immensely.


----------



## lovely64

Cashmere shawl tyger tyger[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> Cashmere shawl tyger tyger[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3113224




Beautiful shawl. Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tea4two said:


> Usually I hang out here as a lurker to ogle at all the gorgeous H items and chiming in with the odd comment here and there but I'm finally biting the bullet to post my very first pic. Here's my recent acquisition made possible with the help of the lovely chkpfbeliever: my RC Jige in swift. Thx, dear chkpfbeliever for being the greatest enabler ever!
> 
> View attachment 3112727



Love ur RC Jige! Am such a big fan of RC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dany_37 said:


> Hermes Graff Twilly



What a fun twilly!



mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113114
> 
> 
> All dressed up for her first outing! New twilly !



Perfecto!



Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195



Wow!!! Love ur new purchases! 



lovely64 said:


> Cashmere shawl tyger tyger[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3113224




Omg!! Have been waiting patiently for this CSGM!! This one is a winner!


----------



## Lollipop15

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195



Big congrats! Really love your collection


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Love ur new purchases!







Lollipop15 said:


> Big congrats! Really love your collection



Thank you eternallove4bag & Lollipop. [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

lovely64 said:


> Cashmere shawl tyger tyger[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3113224



Perfection!


----------



## Rami00

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113114
> 
> 
> All dressed up for her first outing! New twilly !



Stunning!


----------



## Dany_37

the_metal_guru said:


> Ive just purchased this twilly too! I adore the Graff. I really hope they re-release it soon!



Yes, got it from a wonderful seller for a great price! I love it!


----------



## Dany_37

eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur RC Jige! Am such a big fan of RC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfecto!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Love ur new purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! Have been waiting patiently for this CSGM!! This one is a winner!


 
Thank you!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Rami00 said:


> Stunning!




Thanks Rami00 [emoji4]


----------



## tea4two

ninayoung said:


> Congrats on the new acquisition! She looks gorgeous!




Thank you! It's a great clutch that works well in any season, and it holds more than I thought it would.


----------



## tea4two

eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur RC Jige! Am such a big fan of RC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfecto!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Love ur new purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! Have been waiting patiently for this CSGM!! This one is a winner!




Thank you eternallove4bag! I wasn't sure if rouge casaque was right for me since it's soooooo bright, but it really goes with everything and will brighten up all the black and dark grey I'll be wearing in the fall/winter. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

lovely64 said:


> Cashmere shawl tyger tyger[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3113224




Love your tyger tyger.  That's my favorite cw & shawl is my preference!


----------



## Keren16

tea4two said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag! I wasn't sure if rouge casaque was right for me since it's soooooo bright, but it really goes with everything and will brighten up all the black and dark grey I'll be wearing in the fall/winter. [emoji173]&#65039;




Your Jige in Rouge Casaque = perfection


----------



## Mulan16

lovely64 said:


> Cashmere shawl tyger tyger[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3113224



Love! I got caught by the same bug and ordered one in a different color so hoping to post it soon!


----------



## Mulan16

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113114
> 
> 
> All dressed up for her first outing! New twilly !



So pretty! Love these light colored colors coming out these days!


----------



## lovely64

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful shawl. Congrats!




Thank you dear! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Mulan16 said:


> Love! I got caught by the same bug and ordered one in a different color so hoping to post it soon!




Yay! Great bug, lol[emoji173]&#65039; post a pic when you can! Mine has not arrived yet and the picture is from hermes.com, lol.


----------



## lovely64

Keren16 said:


> Love your tyger tyger.  That's my favorite cw & shawl is my preference!




Thank you dear [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

tea4two said:


> Usually I hang out here as a lurker to ogle at all the gorgeous H items and chiming in with the odd comment here and there but I'm finally biting the bullet to post my very first pic. Here's my recent acquisition made possible with the help of the lovely chkpfbeliever: my RC Jige in swift. Thx, dear chkpfbeliever for being the greatest enabler ever!
> 
> View attachment 3112727




Absolutely beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tea4two

Keren16 said:


> Your Jige in Rouge Casaque = perfection




Awwww that's so kind of you, Keren16; I love her to bits!


----------



## tea4two

lovely64 said:


> Absolutely beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you dear lovely64; I'm a follower of your IG account and all the goodies that you post there; I've been AWOL from IG for a few months but it's really nice to make contact with you here on TPF. Thx for liking all of my posts on IG. Oh and I absolutely adore your wicked sense of humor, too! [emoji12]


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195




What a lovely CDC family, KatLee ) one day I'll have XL silver CDC [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## Kat.Lee

doves75 said:


> What a lovely CDC family, KatLee ) one day I'll have XL silver CDC [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;




Thank you doves75. Great choice. Look forward to your reveal soon.


----------



## Nikonina

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195




Lovely collection, and congratulations!


----------



## agumila

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195



Wow! Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## agumila

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113114
> 
> 
> All dressed up for her first outing! New twilly !



Love your twilly and your K!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Nikonina said:


> Lovely collection, and congratulations!







agumila said:


> Wow! Beautiful! Congrats!!




Thank you ladies. You all have amazing collections!


----------



## ghoztz

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955



this is too pretty!!  I'm so in love!


----------



## Moirai

Dany_37 said:


> Hermes Graff Twilly



Very nice! Love the colors.



mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3113114
> 
> 
> All dressed up for her first outing! New twilly !



A beauty and even more so with the twilly.



Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195



You have such great taste and fabulous collection.



lovely64 said:


> Cashmere shawl tyger tyger[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3113224



Love the shawl in this cw. Looking forward to more pics when you receive it.


----------



## lovely64

tea4two said:


> Thank you dear lovely64; I'm a follower of your IG account and all the goodies that you post there; I've been AWOL from IG for a few months but it's really nice to make contact with you here on TPF. Thx for liking all of my posts on IG. Oh and I absolutely adore your wicked sense of humor, too! [emoji12]




Awww, hello there!! Thank you for your kind words! I am glad you apreciate my humor! Not all do, lol! I am happy to have met you here[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

Moirai said:


> Very nice! Love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beauty and even more so with the twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have such great taste and fabulous collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shawl in this cw. Looking forward to more pics when you receive it.




Thank you! I will post more pictures when I get it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> You have such great taste and fabulous collection.



Thank you so much for your kind compliment. [emoji8]


----------



## Purrsey

Bought a little gift for my gold Kelly. This is the Clic Clac A Pois. It's kinda special though as this was only sold during the launch of the Milan flagship store in 2013 (that's why it has the "H Milan" print while other twillys of this model do not have). The previous owner has been keeping it unused. I really like the print of this (I like polka dots on small items  ) and I think the colorway brings out the gold in my Kelly.


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Cashmere shawl tyger tyger[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3113224


Beautiful shawl. Congrats! is it black and cream?


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Bought a little gift for my gold Kelly. This is the Clic Clac A Pois. It's kinda special though as this was only sold during the launch of the Milan flagship store in 2013 (that's why it has the "H Milan" print while other twillys of this model do not have). The previous owner has been keeping it unused. I really like the print of this (I like polka dots on small items  ) and I think the colorway brings out the gold in my Kelly.
> View attachment 3114279




Everything about the pic is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Little_S

Purrsey said:


> Bought a little gift for my gold Kelly. This is the Clic Clac A Pois. It's kinda special though as this was only sold during the launch of the Milan flagship store in 2013 (that's why it has the "H Milan" print while other twillys of this model do not have). The previous owner has been keeping it unused. I really like the print of this (I like polka dots on small items  ) and I think the colorway brings out the gold in my Kelly.
> View attachment 3114279




Love it! Perfect match[emoji7]


----------



## the petite lady

Purrsey said:


> Bought a little gift for my gold Kelly. This is the Clic Clac A Pois. It's kinda special though as this was only sold during the launch of the Milan flagship store in 2013 (that's why it has the "H Milan" print while other twillys of this model do not have). The previous owner has been keeping it unused. I really like the print of this (I like polka dots on small items  ) and I think the colorway brings out the gold in my Kelly.
> View attachment 3114279


Beautiful! Please post a picture with the twilly on her. I'm sure it will be stunning!


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195


So cute the little diamond on your bracelet!
I'm thinking myself of buying one of these CDC bracelet, but I still wonder what size to begin with...What is the size you find easier to wear?


----------



## LovEmAll

Purrsey said:


> Bought a little gift for my gold Kelly. This is the Clic Clac A Pois. It's kinda special though as this was only sold during the launch of the Milan flagship store in 2013 (that's why it has the "H Milan" print while other twillys of this model do not have). The previous owner has been keeping it unused. I really like the print of this (I like polka dots on small items  ) and I think the colorway brings out the gold in my Kelly.
> View attachment 3114279




Gorgeous Purrsey!  I've been looking for a twilly for my gold K that has some black in it and this one is perfect!  I'm going to see if I can track down something similar.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks folks. I tried this "twilly chain" which I think it's pretty. But I need to protect the brand new handle (replaced at spa) so I decided to twirl the handle instead. 





(Don't mind me double post as I did post these pics in another thread).


----------



## Kat.Lee

the petite lady said:


> So cute the little diamond on your bracelet!
> I'm thinking myself of buying one of these CDC bracelet, but I still wonder what size to begin with...What is the size you find easier to wear?



Thank you so much. I'd recommend either the medium or the slim one if you like to stack different bracelets or just wear alone. The slim one is more adorable because of the little dangling diamond and the RG ring on it is more exquisite which is not seen on the other 2 sizes. Hope you find the one that suits your liking. And look forward to your reveal soon.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Mulan16 said:


> So pretty! Love these light colored colors coming out these days!



Thank you Mulan . Me too! I'm having loads of fun co-ordinating outfits! 





agumila said:


> Love your twilly and your K!!



Thank you agumila . 





Moirai said:


> Very nice! Love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> A beauty and even more so with the twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have such great taste and fabulous collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shawl in this cw. Looking forward to more pics when you receive it.



Thank you again Moirai [emoji4]


----------



## birkin10600

Enjoying looking at your beautiful H purchases Lovelies. Here's the latest dear daughter purchased. Thanks for letting her share her excitement! 
SO Birkin anemone/ menthe combo chevre leather ghw in size30!


----------



## juliet827

Purrsey said:


> Thanks folks. I tried this "twilly chain" which I think it's pretty. But I need to protect the brand new handle (replaced at spa) so I decided to twirl the handle instead.
> View attachment 3114341
> 
> View attachment 3114342
> 
> 
> (Don't mind me double post as I did post these pics in another thread).



Perfection- just classic and lovely. I love the twill chain too- I have to try that! Like a little twill necklace. Congratulations!



birkin10600 said:


> Enjoying looking at your beautiful H purchases Lovelies. Here's the latest dear daughter purchased. Thanks for letting her share her excitement!
> SO Birkin anemone/ menthe combo chevre leather ghw in size30!



This is so stunning- beautiful, beautiful bag. Wow!


----------



## Txoceangirl

birkin10600 said:


> Enjoying looking at your beautiful H purchases Lovelies. Here's the latest dear daughter purchased. Thanks for letting her share her excitement!
> SO Birkin anemone/ menthe combo chevre leather ghw in size30!



Wow, the colors!



Purrsey said:


> Thanks folks. I tried this "twilly chain" which I think it's pretty. But I need to protect the brand new handle (replaced at spa) so I decided to twirl the handle instead.
> View attachment 3114341
> 
> View attachment 3114342
> 
> 
> (Don't mind me double post as I did post these pics in another thread).



Looks perfect!


----------



## Woclover11

My first bag, an Evelyne pm in Etoupe has arrived! I love the color and can't wait to use her! I know there will be more to come!


----------



## lum709

birkin10600 said:


> Enjoying looking at your beautiful H purchases Lovelies. Here's the latest dear daughter purchased. Thanks for letting her share her excitement!
> SO Birkin anemone/ menthe combo chevre leather ghw in size30!





goodness, congrats


----------



## LVsister

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2994008
> View attachment 2994009
> 
> It's here and this is the best bow I can do on this with this twilly. Will get better matching ones once I got a chance..... So excited... My first Herbag 31 in Rose sakura



Hi Mochiyii, love your rose sakura Herbag. Hope you dont mind sharing how does it hold up so far? Any regrets?


----------



## lovely64

ari said:


> Beautiful shawl. Congrats! is it black and cream?




Thank you! I am not sure, it will arrive tomorrow, then I will check


----------



## lovely64

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195




Fabulous!


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. I'd recommend either the medium or the slim one if you like to stack different bracelets or just wear alone. The slim one is more adorable because of the little dangling diamond and the RG ring on it is more exquisite which is not seen on the other 2 sizes. Hope you find the one that suits your liking. And look forward to your reveal soon.


Thank you so much for your answer. I guess I'll go first for the medium size, but I'll really know it when I try it on I imagine...Hope I can do a reveal soon


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Bought a little gift for my gold Kelly. This is the Clic Clac A Pois. It's kinda special though as this was only sold during the launch of the Milan flagship store in 2013 (that's why it has the "H Milan" print while other twillys of this model do not have). The previous owner has been keeping it unused. I really like the print of this (I like polka dots on small items  ) and I think the colorway brings out the gold in my Kelly.
> View attachment 3114279



It's a perfect match!!! Love it with ur gold K!



Purrsey said:


> Thanks folks. I tried this "twilly chain" which I think it's pretty. But I need to protect the brand new handle (replaced at spa) so I decided to twirl the handle instead.
> View attachment 3114341
> 
> View attachment 3114342
> 
> 
> (Don't mind me double post as I did post these pics in another thread).



Beautifully executed Purrsey!



birkin10600 said:


> Enjoying looking at your beautiful H purchases Lovelies. Here's the latest dear daughter purchased. Thanks for letting her share her excitement!
> SO Birkin anemone/ menthe combo chevre leather ghw in size30!



LOVE ur B!!! What a fantabulous color combo!



Woclover11 said:


> My first bag, an Evelyne pm in Etoupe has arrived! I love the color and can't wait to use her! I know there will be more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114679
> View attachment 3114680




Etoupe is such a gorgeous neutral!!! Will go with everything!


----------



## Kat.Lee

the petite lady said:


> Thank you so much for your answer. I guess I'll go first for the medium size, but I'll really know it when I try it on I imagine...Hope I can do a reveal soon




That's a great choice. Look forward to your reveal !


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you. Look forward to seeing your newly purchased scarf.


----------



## Mulan16

birkin10600 said:


> Enjoying looking at your beautiful H purchases Lovelies. Here's the latest dear daughter purchased. Thanks for letting her share her excitement!
> SO Birkin anemone/ menthe combo chevre leather ghw in size30!



Oh these twillies are just perfect! What a fun and unique bag!


----------



## birkin10600

juliet827 said:


> Perfection- just classic and lovely. I love the twill chain too- I have to try that! Like a little twill necklace. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so stunning- beautiful, beautiful bag. Wow!





Txoceangirl said:


> Wow, the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks perfect!





lum709 said:


> goodness, congrats





Mulan16 said:


> Oh these twillies are just perfect! What a fun and unique bag!



Thank you everyone for your lovely comments!


----------



## Nikonina

Woclover11 said:


> My first bag, an Evelyne pm in Etoupe has arrived! I love the color and can't wait to use her! I know there will be more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114679
> View attachment 3114680




We are bag twins! I love etoupe and Evie!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mad_for_chanel said:


> Wow ! Love everything about your outfit! Major congrats on the B30 BLue Atoll with GHW ! Gorgeous matching sandals too !







WilliamLion said:


> Nice nice nice!!! It totally matches your outfit and your sandals!!!







Kat.Lee said:


> The whole outfit is so beautiful. It's definitely a big head turner! Congrats !







pcil said:


> Lovely!!!







klynneann said:


> Blue Atoll is great with GHW - congrats!  And love your matching nail polish!







Serva1 said:


> Looks really pretty on you with matching sandals. Congrats [emoji1]







MYH said:


> I can feel ur joy through your pic! Ur nails and sandals r a great match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on u.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the tpm evie. Still have never seen one IRL.  Great scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So classy! Great buy.







PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful colours. Congrats.







brandee1002 said:


> So worth the wait !!  I love your nail polish and the matching shoes !







lynne_ross said:


> Congrats!
> 
> We are bag twins.







bluenavy said:


> Congrats !! Love your matching sandals too.







Mulan16 said:


> Such a striking blue! Congratulations!







ghoztz said:


> this is too pretty!!  I'm so in love!




Thank you all so much!!!! I'm beyond thrilled!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Woclover11 said:


> My first bag, an Evelyne pm in Etoupe has arrived! I love the color and can't wait to use her! I know there will be more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114679
> View attachment 3114680


Love etoupe!  Enjoy.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a happy Sunday for me to have found these two little treasure after the movie! Thanks for letting me share!
> Carmen in blue azteque
> CDC H with RG ring (and a really tiny diamond)  but love the cute size though. Now I have the entire family[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113195


Whoa! Beautiful.


----------



## barbie444

Iove etoupe such a classic!


Woclover11 said:


> My first bag, an Evelyne pm in Etoupe has arrived! I love the color and can't wait to use her! I know there will be more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114679
> View attachment 3114680


----------



## Charleneree

Some goodies came back last weekend 

1) Jige (lizard and suede combo)
2) CDC 
3) Jonard shoe for DH

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Woclover11 said:


> My first bag, an Evelyne pm in Etoupe has arrived! I love the color and can't wait to use her! I know there will be more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114679
> View attachment 3114680




Congrats ! Great choice on the color !


----------



## cassisberry

Woclover11 said:


> My first bag, an Evelyne pm in Etoupe has arrived! I love the color and can't wait to use her! I know there will be more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114679
> View attachment 3114680




Congrats!


----------



## designerdiva40

Picked up another pair of Orans in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather


----------



## mad_for_chanel

designerdiva40 said:


> Picked up another pair of Orans in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather




Sigh...My fav red ! Congrats designerdiva40! I gave up looking for RC Orans & got the Rouge Vif I think . It's different red from my RC Lindy & double Sens but close enough ...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Charleneree said:


> Some goodies came back last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Jige (lizard and suede combo)
> 
> 2) CDC
> 
> 3) Jonard shoe for DH
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Love all your goodies. Beautiful, even for DH. Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

designerdiva40 said:


> Picked up another pair of Orans in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather




Beautiful RC. Love them. Congrats.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Charleneree said:


> Some goodies came back last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Jige (lizard and suede combo)
> 
> 2) CDC
> 
> 3) Jonard shoe for DH
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Congrats ! What a great haul! Enjoy !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

designerdiva40 said:


> Picked up another pair of Orans in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Charleneree said:


> Some goodies came back last weekend
> 
> 1) Jige (lizard and suede combo)
> 2) CDC
> 3) Jonard shoe for DH
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Be still my  That Jige!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

birkin10600 said:


> Enjoying looking at your beautiful H purchases Lovelies. Here's the latest dear daughter purchased. Thanks for letting her share her excitement!
> SO Birkin anemone/ menthe combo chevre leather ghw in size30!



Wowzers! And the twilly is PERFECTION!!! Congrats to DD again!!!


----------



## Mindi B

OMG, that suede/lizard Jige is. . .


----------



## tallcl

finally found my size


----------



## bagalogist

birkin10600 said:


> Enjoying looking at your beautiful H purchases Lovelies. Here's the latest dear daughter purchased. Thanks for letting her share her excitement!
> SO Birkin anemone/ menthe combo chevre leather ghw in size30!



This is perfect color and hw combo, can't get any better!! 

Super congrats!


----------



## LovEmAll

Can't believe I finally found the perfect black flats! They are ridiculously comfortable.  I can't get enough of them.  Also, terre for the hubby and ambre narguile for me


----------



## PrestigeH

LovEmAll said:


> Can't believe I finally found the perfect black flats! They are ridiculously comfortable.  I can't get enough of them.  Also, terre for the hubby and ambre narguile for me
> 
> View attachment 3115624




Congrats LovEmAll. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## LovEmAll

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats LovEmAll. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]




Thanks dear! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Charleneree said:


> Some goodies came back last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Jige (lizard and suede combo)
> 
> 2) CDC
> 
> 3) Jonard shoe for DH
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Amazing purchases!!



designerdiva40 said:


> Picked up another pair of Orans in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather



Beautiful shoes in one of the most beautiful colors that Hermes offers! 



tallcl said:


> View attachment 3115509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found my size



Love ur shoes and that Evelyne[emoji173]&#65039;



LovEmAll said:


> Can't believe I finally found the perfect black flats! They are ridiculously comfortable.  I can't get enough of them.  Also, terre for the hubby and ambre narguile for me
> 
> View attachment 3115624




Wow! These flats r seriously gorgeous!


----------



## Dany_37

Presenting my vintage Hermes Kelly Box 32... I just love her!!


----------



## Dany_37

One more...isn't she lovely?!?!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Got a matte red Men's Clic Clac! 

My wife got a scarf, but she didn't open it yet so photos will come later


----------



## LovEmAll

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! These flats r seriously gorgeous!




Thanks dear! I'm over the moon about them [emoji4]



Dany_37 said:


> Presenting my vintage Hermes Kelly Box 32... I just love her!!




Congrats! what a beauty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dany_37

Congrats! what a beauty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][/QUOTE]

Thank you kindly!!


----------



## rubysoma

Charleneree said:


> Some goodies came back last weekend
> 
> 1) Jige (lizard and suede combo)
> 2) CDC
> 3) Jonard shoe for DH
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


----------



## rubysoma

tallcl said:


> View attachment 3115509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found my size



great haul!


----------



## rubysoma

LovEmAll said:


> Can't believe I finally found the perfect black flats! They are ridiculously comfortable.  I can't get enough of them.  Also, terre for the hubby and ambre narguile for me
> 
> View attachment 3115624



lovely!


----------



## rubysoma

Purrsey said:


> Thanks folks. I tried this "twilly chain" which I think it's pretty. But I need to protect the brand new handle (replaced at spa) so I decided to twirl the handle instead.
> View attachment 3114341
> 
> View attachment 3114342
> 
> 
> (Don't mind me double post as I did post these pics in another thread).



great job with the perfect twilly!


----------



## rubysoma

Woclover11 said:


> My first bag, an Evelyne pm in Etoupe has arrived! I love the color and can't wait to use her! I know there will be more to come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114679
> View attachment 3114680



starting to think about getting an evelyne now, beautiful!


----------



## rubysoma

designerdiva40 said:


> Picked up another pair of Orans in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather



great color!


----------



## Moirai

Dany_37 said:


> Presenting my vintage Hermes Kelly Box 32... I just love her!!



Gorgeous! How young is your beauty?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Dany_37 said:


> One more...isn't she lovely?!?!


A vintage stunner!


----------



## Txoceangirl

LovEmAll said:


> Can't believe I finally found the perfect black flats! They are ridiculously comfortable.  I can't get enough of them.  Also, terre for the hubby and ambre narguile for me
> 
> View attachment 3115624





tallcl said:


> View attachment 3115509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found my size







designerdiva40 said:


> Picked up another pair of Orans in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather



Beautiful goodies!  Congratulations to you all!  &#128525;


----------



## Txoceangirl

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got a matte red Men's Clic Clac!
> 
> My wife got a scarf, but she didn't open it yet so photos will come later


I'm digging the matte red!  Can't wait to see your wife's scarf.


----------



## Txoceangirl

I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.


----------



## Lollipop15

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.



Wow love all your purchases! Stunning Constance


----------



## lovely64

Here's the tyger tyger shawl, I will post a model picture later.


----------



## lovely64

designerdiva40 said:


> Picked up another pair of Orans in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather




Fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Txoceangirl

Lollipop15 said:


> Wow love all your purchases! Stunning Constance


Thank you!


----------



## NewBVfan

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.




OMG super nice color C18!!!


----------



## Mulan16

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.



So pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## pcil

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.



Twins on the constance!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Mulan16

Charleneree said:


> Some goodies came back last weekend
> 
> 1) Jige (lizard and suede combo)
> 2) CDC
> 3) Jonard shoe for DH
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



The Jige is so striking with the contrasting materials!

Woah the Jonard shoes I just want to feel how soft they are IRL! They look heavenly!


----------



## designerdiva40

lovely64 said:


> Here's the tyger tyger shawl, I will post a model picture later.
> 
> View attachment 3116078



Love your new shawl....... Can't wait to see modelling pics xx


----------



## Purrsey

designerdiva40 said:


> Picked up another pair of Orans in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather




What a pop. Will be picking up my Oran tomorrow


----------



## Purrsey

lovely64 said:


> Here's the tyger tyger shawl, I will post a model picture later.
> 
> View attachment 3116078




Saw someone wearing this and I'm so in love. Congrats and waiting for your mod shot.


----------



## Purrsey

Dany_37 said:


> Presenting my vintage Hermes Kelly Box 32... I just love her!!




What can I say?? She is perfect. Me love love vintage K.


----------



## Myrkur

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.



Love all the purchases, congrats!


----------



## Myrkur

Dany_37 said:


> Presenting my vintage Hermes Kelly Box 32... I just love her!!



Wow gorgeous! What year is she from?


----------



## Myrkur

Purrsey said:


> Thanks folks. I tried this "twilly chain" which I think it's pretty. But I need to protect the brand new handle (replaced at spa) so I decided to twirl the handle instead.
> View attachment 3114341
> 
> View attachment 3114342
> 
> 
> (Don't mind me double post as I did post these pics in another thread).


----------



## Myrkur

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I've been admiring everyone's reveals, patiently waiting to finally share mine. Here is my long awaited, first Birkin 30. Blue Atoll, Togo, GHW. I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111955



Oh my, this is my HG bag!! Congrats and enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## Myrkur

Purrsey said:


> Hello. Just got home and have received this parcel and I have to do a quick reveal before I have to run out of the house again. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3110966
> View attachment 3110967



Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm digging the matte red!  Can't wait to see your wife's scarf.



Thanks, she got a scarf that had a tiger on it!


----------



## Metrowestmama

LovEmAll said:


> Can't believe I finally found the perfect black flats! They are ridiculously comfortable.  I can't get enough of them.  Also, terre for the hubby and ambre narguile for me
> 
> View attachment 3115624



These are darling! If I didn't already have too many black flats, I would get these!


----------



## LovEmAll

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.




Congrats dear!  What gorgeous goodies!


lovely64 said:


> Here's the tyger tyger shawl, I will post a model picture later.
> 
> View attachment 3116078




Stunning!


----------



## LovEmAll

Metrowestmama said:


> These are darling! If I didn't already have too many black flats, I would get these!




Thanks dear!  They are so comfy....perfect for work or even with a pair of bfriend jeans!


----------



## the petite lady

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.


Wow, how lucky you are! I'm waiting for a Constance since forever, but they don't receive that much in my H store...


----------



## Dany_37

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous! How young is your beauty?



She is a young 35 years old and doesn't look a day over 30!   Thank you kindly!


----------



## Dany_37

Myrkur said:


> Wow gorgeous! What year is she from?



Thank you!  She is from 1980.


----------



## Dany_37

Txoceangirl said:


> A vintage stunner!



Thank you!


----------



## Dany_37

Purrsey said:


> What can I say?? She is perfect. Me love love vintage K.



Thank you so kindly!


----------



## Charleneree

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all your goodies. Beautiful, even for DH. Nice! Congrats!




Thanks dear!![emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

Dany_37 said:


> Presenting my vintage Hermes Kelly Box 32... I just love her!!




She is beautiful  and looks in terrific condition!
There is something special about vintage Kelly's
(As well as other vintage H)


----------



## Keren16

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.




I understand completely!  Even just to go in & look around doesn't work.  Always come out with something.
Or more than something
Your new H things are beautiful & go well together.  Truly!!


----------



## Keren16

lovely64 said:


> Here's the tyger tyger shawl, I will post a model picture later.
> 
> View attachment 3116078




I love this shawl[emoji173]&#65039;
The cw goes with everything


----------



## Mulan16

lovely64 said:


> Yay! Great bug, lol[emoji173]&#65039; post a pic when you can! Mine has not arrived yet and the picture is from hermes.com, lol.



It's here! So excited to wear it!


----------



## shopwithheart

Mulan16 said:


> It's here! So excited to wear it!


I bought the exact same one! I have it shipped from the store, can't wait to receive it (expecting it today as well!!)


----------



## Mulan16

shopwithheart said:


> I bought the exact same one! I have it shipped from the store, can't wait to receive it (expecting it today as well!!)



So fun! I keep pausing to stare at her and all her fun colors! I need to move somewhere colder so I can start wearing her!


----------



## Dany_37

Keren16 said:


> She is beautiful  and looks in terrific condition!
> There is something special about vintage Kelly's
> (As well as other vintage H)



Thank you!  I know what you mean, just feels special!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Mulan16 said:


> So fun! I keep pausing to stare at her and all her fun colors! I need to move somewhere colder so I can start wearing her!



Lol, made me laugh. The things we will do for our H obsession! Congratulations by the way!


----------



## bluenavy

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.


 


Wow, gorgeous.  Love these unexpected finds.


----------



## bluenavy

Dany_37 said:


> One more...isn't she lovely?!?!


 
gorgeous


----------



## Dany_37

bluenavy said:


> gorgeous



Aww,thank you!


----------



## Moirai

Dany_37 said:


> She is a young 35 years old and doesn't look a day over 30!   Thank you kindly!



Wow, looks fabulous! I love how vintage Ks are holding up. My BBK 32 sellier is 20 years old. I hope it will look as good as yours at age 35.


----------



## mriss_s

I just love these.


----------



## Dipmai

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.




We are twins on the BI C18! Congrats. It's a great pop color.


----------



## Dipmai

mriss_s said:


> View attachment 3116654
> 
> 
> I just love these.




Cool pic! Love behapis!!


----------



## Dany_37

Moirai said:


> Wow, looks fabulous! I love how vintage Ks are holding up. My BBK 32 sellier is 20 years old. I hope it will look as good as yours at age 35.



Thank you!  These Kelly girls must have a fountain of youth!! They are aging flawlessly!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got a matte red Men's Clic Clac!
> 
> 
> 
> My wife got a scarf, but she didn't open it yet so photos will come later



Wow!!! U did great!!! Can't wait to see what ur wife got!



Dany_37 said:


> Presenting my vintage Hermes Kelly Box 32... I just love her!!



She is a beauty!!!



Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.



Of course it's not ur fault! This was destined to be urs!! Ur C is DIVINE!!!



lovely64 said:


> Here's the tyger tyger shawl, I will post a model picture later.
> 
> View attachment 3116078



Omg!!! I have been waiting patiently forever to get my black and white Tyger Tyger! My store is yet to get one!!! Can't wait to see ur mod pics!!!



Mulan16 said:


> It's here! So excited to wear it!



Such a huge fan of Tyger Tyger!



mriss_s said:


> View attachment 3116654
> 
> 
> I just love these.




Love them!


----------



## shopwithheart

Tyger Tyger is here!! Return to work (from maternity leave) present for myself


----------



## QuelleFromage

I did a reveal but of course must post in this thread. Time to take the plastic off


----------



## megt10

Charleneree said:


> Some goodies came back last weekend
> 
> 1) Jige (lizard and suede combo)
> 2) CDC
> 3) Jonard shoe for DH
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Just stunning.


designerdiva40 said:


> Picked up another pair of Orans in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather


Twins. Congrats.


tallcl said:


> View attachment 3115509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally found my size


Congratulations.


LovEmAll said:


> Can't believe I finally found the perfect black flats! They are ridiculously comfortable.  I can't get enough of them.  Also, terre for the hubby and ambre narguile for me
> 
> View attachment 3115624


Lovely.


----------



## megt10

Dany_37 said:


> Presenting my vintage Hermes Kelly Box 32... I just love her!!


What a find. Congratulations. She is beautiful.


Dany_37 said:


> One more...isn't she lovely?!?!


Yes, she is.


TAZxSPIN said:


> Got a matte red Men's Clic Clac!
> 
> My wife got a scarf, but she didn't open it yet so photos will come later



Love, great with the sneakers.


----------



## megt10

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm headed to Ban Island after this little shopping adventure!  I went in for just the Farandole 120 and to look for a new twilly.....really!  Is it my fault that the H Gods sent a stunning C18 BI my way? BI doesn't photograph true to color.



Yes, I can see you need to head to ban island. It will be totally worth it though with these fabulous treasures. Huge congrats.


----------



## megt10

lovely64 said:


> Here's the tyger tyger shawl, I will post a model picture later.
> 
> View attachment 3116078


Love this.


Keren16 said:


> I understand completely!  Even just to go in & look around doesn't work.  Always come out with something.
> Or more than something
> Your new H things are beautiful & go well together.  Truly!!



I swear they pump something in the air. It's impossible to leave empty handed.


----------



## Mulan16

Ethengdurst said:


> Lol, made me laugh. The things we will do for our H obsession! Congratulations by the way!



Thank-you!



shopwithheart said:


> Tyger Tyger is here!! Return to work (from maternity leave) present for myself



Yay! It looks so great on you!


----------



## atelierforward

QuelleFromage said:


> I did a reveal but of course must post in this thread. Time to take the plastic off


Just lovely!


----------



## atelierforward

mriss_s said:


> View attachment 3116654
> 
> 
> I just love these.


Beautiful pairing! What color is the bottom one? Looks like a purple tint. Really stunning with the GHW


----------



## mriss_s

atelierforward said:


> Beautiful pairing! What color is the bottom one? Looks like a purple tint. Really stunning with the GHW




It's like a deep burgundy with blue on the other side. 

Here's a better photo 




And thanks. I really love the GHW


----------



## Moirai

Mulan16 said:


> It's here! So excited to wear it!





shopwithheart said:


> Tyger Tyger is here!! Return to work (from maternity leave) present for myself



Gorgeous cw, ladies! Love the bright pink edges.


----------



## Moirai

mriss_s said:


> View attachment 3116654
> 
> 
> I just love these.





mriss_s said:


> It's like a deep burgundy with blue on the other side.
> 
> Here's a better photo
> 
> View attachment 3116943
> 
> 
> And thanks. I really love the GHW



Lovely! Burgundy is very pretty with ghw.


----------



## Moirai

QuelleFromage said:


> I did a reveal but of course must post in this thread. Time to take the plastic off



Congrats! Beautiful classic.


----------



## Txoceangirl

NewBVfan said:


> OMG super nice color C18!!!



My first C, thanks!



Mulan16 said:


> So pretty! Congratulations!



Thanks! 



pcil said:


> Twins on the constance!!! Congrats!!



Yay, twins! It's such a beautiful color, my photo doesn't do it justice. 



Myrkur said:


> Love all the purchases, congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> Yes, I can see you need to head to ban island. It will be totally worth it though with these fabulous treasures. Huge congrats.


Thanks, Meg!


----------



## doves75

QuelleFromage said:


> I did a reveal but of course must post in this thread. Time to take the plastic off




Such a cute Kelly QF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; congratulations)


----------



## Txoceangirl

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats dear!  What gorgeous goodies!
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Stunning!



Thanks!



the petite lady said:


> Wow, how lucky you are! I'm waiting for a Constance since forever, but they don't receive that much in my H store...



Thank you!  I've wanted one but never expected to fall head over heels for this one. It feels happy to me. 



Keren16 said:


> I understand completely!  Even just to go in & look around doesn't work.  Always come out with something.
> Or more than something
> Your new H things are beautiful & go well together.  Truly!!



Thanks! I'm a total easy sell with H.


----------



## Mulan16

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous cw, ladies! Love the bright pink edges.



Thank-you! Yes, the pink edging is  actually precisely what sold me on this cw!


----------



## Txoceangirl

shopwithheart said:


> Tyger Tyger is here!! Return to work (from maternity leave) present for myself


It's beautiful on you!  Congratulations on your new baby! (Human and H)


----------



## Txoceangirl

bluenavy said:


> Wow, gorgeous.  Love these unexpected finds.





Dipmai said:


> We are twins on the BI C18! Congrats. It's a great pop color.




Thanks so much!


----------



## lovely64

designerdiva40 said:


> Love your new shawl....... Can't wait to see modelling pics xx




Thank you sweetie! Xxx

Here's a mod picture.


----------



## Purrsey

Picked up Oran in Corail.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

QuelleFromage said:


> I did a reveal but of course must post in this thread. Time to take the plastic off




Love it!


----------



## Mandy K

shopwithheart said:


> Tyger Tyger is here!! Return to work (from maternity leave) present for myself




Love this! And all your shoes are lovely too! [emoji177]


----------



## Mandy K

QuelleFromage said:


> I did a reveal but of course must post in this thread. Time to take the plastic off




Just gorgeous [emoji177]


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie! Xxx
> 
> Here's a mod picture.
> 
> View attachment 3117053



One of my fav Tyger Tyger shawls[emoji173]&#65039;



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3117123
> 
> Picked up Oran in Corail.



Very pretty!



mriss_s said:


> It's like a deep burgundy with blue on the other side.
> 
> Here's a better photo
> 
> View attachment 3116943
> 
> 
> And thanks. I really love the GHW



The burgundy is such a spectacular color and with the hint of blue it looks amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



QuelleFromage said:


> I did a reveal but of course must post in this thread. Time to take the plastic off



Gorgeous!



shopwithheart said:


> Tyger Tyger is here!! Return to work (from maternity leave) present for myself




Many congrats on ur new baby and ur Tyger Tyger! Tyger Tyger was my first venture into the world of hermes CSGM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LovEmAll

shopwithheart said:


> Tyger Tyger is here!! Return to work (from maternity leave) present for myself




Congrats!!!! The scarf looks lovely!



mriss_s said:


> It's like a deep burgundy with blue on the other side.
> 
> Here's a better photo
> 
> View attachment 3116943
> 
> 
> And thanks. I really love the GHW




Stunning!



Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3117123
> 
> Picked up Oran in Corail.




Gorgeous pop of color!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie! Xxx
> 
> Here's a mod picture.
> 
> View attachment 3117053




Love this !


----------



## Nahreen

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie! Xxx
> 
> Here's a mod picture.
> 
> View attachment 3117053



That shawl is beautiful. It is my favourite black and white this season.


----------



## Dany_37

megt10 said:


> What a find. Congratulations. She is beautiful.
> 
> Yes, she is.
> 
> 
> Love, great with the sneakers.



Thanks Meg!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie! Xxx
> 
> Here's a mod picture.
> 
> View attachment 3117053





Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3117123
> 
> Picked up Oran in Corail.



Both so wonderful!  Fab looks.


----------



## ari

lovely64 said:


> Thank you sweetie! Xxx
> 
> Here's a mod picture.
> 
> View attachment 3117053



Beautiful, love the colors!


----------



## eudo

the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray


----------



## Kat.Lee

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077




Such an absolute beauty. Major congrats.


----------



## bagidiotic

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



Wow  eudo
You  found treasure?


----------



## eudo

Thank you! It is the treasure!


----------



## kasumi168

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



Holey Moley. What a beauty!


----------



## lovely64

Txoceangirl said:


> Both so wonderful!  Fab looks.





ari said:


> Beautiful, love the colors!





eternallove4bag said:


> One of my fav Tyger Tyger shawls[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> The burgundy is such a spectacular color and with the hint of blue it looks amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats on ur new baby and ur Tyger Tyger! Tyger Tyger was my first venture into the world of hermes CSGM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





mad_for_chanel said:


> Love this !





Nahreen said:


> That shawl is beautiful. It is my favourite black and white this season.


Thank you dears!


----------



## MSO13

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077




Stunning eudo, huge congratulations! Matte is so so chic!


----------



## PrestigeH

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077




Congrats. Very gorgeous.


----------



## lynne_ross

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



Wow!!!!!!!! Goregous!
What colour is this?


----------



## Kkho

Love love love the gator eudo! Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> I did a reveal but of course must post in this thread. Time to take the plastic off



Congrats dear this bag is so cute and classic and your twilly is perfection!!! time for her maiden voyage!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



Unbelievable is right... the scales...OMG stunning I can't stop staring!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3117123
> 
> Picked up Oran in Corail.



 this color!!!! Congrats dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

shopwithheart said:


> Tyger Tyger is here!! Return to work (from maternity leave) present for myself



Ahhhh twins on the Shawl. It really is such an amazzzzzingly beautiful cw and looks gorgeous on you dear!!! Gosh that blue is so saturated and amazing....

I'm still on the fence about keeping mine tho.... I am having a hard time with the mix of tigre strips and flowers. I know I am being silly but I can't lie... it is kinda bothering me and I might return mine. =(


----------



## rubysoma

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



omg ... 
what gray is this?


----------



## sonaale

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



Stunning! Congratulations


----------



## beachtime

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



WOW this bag is amazing big congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



OMG!!!!


----------



## the petite lady

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077


As they others said, OMG!!!


----------



## doves75

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077




Omg!! Eudo.. I'm speechless. So gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; is it graphite or Gris Paris?? Again...super gorgeous


----------



## ellietilly

Stunning, a dream birkin


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



WOW!!  You're so lucky to have it!!  

What is the name of the gray color?  It's gorgeous!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



Wow eudo- that's stunning. Is that Gris Paris??


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077




Major congrats on this beauty, it's very elegant  Enjoy!


----------



## bluenavy

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077


 
amazing!!!!


----------



## WilliamLion

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



OMG it is far beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ccc1

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077


euro - unbelievable beautiful B  Congrats!


----------



## atelierforward

mriss_s said:


> It's like a deep burgundy with blue on the other side.
> 
> Here's a better photo
> 
> View attachment 3116943
> 
> 
> And thanks. I really love the GHW


Wow. I love it even more now that I know it has blue on the reverse side. Have a feeling I may be taking a trip to H this weekend.


----------



## louboutal

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077




Congrats!!!! What an amazing bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



Wow ! eudo, it is in fact unbelievable! Congrats!


----------



## agneau88

I got a vintage K28 in rouge


----------



## Kat.Lee

agneau88 said:


> I got a vintage K28 in rouge
> 
> View attachment 3119297




Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Thanks for letting me share:
Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3119298



http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29129003


----------



## agneau88

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!




Thank you kat.lee. I have been wanting a vintage kelly, finally got one.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agneau88 said:


> Thank you kat.lee. I have been wanting a vintage kelly, finally got one.




And that's a fabulous find! Got to have a red from H house! You got it right!! Congrats and enjoy it in good health!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ultraviolet Constance leads me to getting a matching silk: 140cm Couvertures CW Encre/Vert/Rose VIF


----------



## khungvnlady

My new baby


----------



## EmileH

agneau88 said:


> I got a vintage K28 in rouge
> 
> View attachment 3119297




Love it!


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Thanks for letting me share:
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119298
> View attachment 3119299
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29129003



I am fainting,  FAINTING!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhhh twins on the Shawl. It really is such an amazzzzzingly beautiful cw and looks gorgeous on you dear!!! Gosh that blue is so saturated and amazing....
> 
> I'm still on the fence about keeping mine tho.... I am having a hard time with the mix of tigre strips and flowers. I know I am being silly but I can't lie... it is kinda bothering me and I might return mine. =(



Nope, definitely don't lie! I value your opinion, which will only help if you're honest.    Especially since I haven't gotten a Tyger yet.  It's on my list, but not at the top ...


----------



## klynneann

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



Wow.  Incredible color.


----------



## QuelleFromage

agneau88 said:


> I got a vintage K28 in rouge
> 
> View attachment 3119297


We are bag twins! What year is yours? This is my favorite all of all H bags.
If you have a chance, please post in the box calf nerds thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/box-calf-veau-box-through-the-years-boxcalfnerds-874863.html


----------



## thyme

agneau88 said:


> I got a vintage K28 in rouge



wow...love the patina..congrats!


----------



## HGT

agneau88 said:


> i got a vintage k28 in rouge
> 
> View attachment 3119297



love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119377
> 
> My new baby




What a beauty!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119377
> 
> My new baby



Congratulation!!! Enjoy your new bag!!


----------



## Moirai

agneau88 said:


> I got a vintage K28 in rouge
> 
> View attachment 3119297



Congrats! It's gorgeous!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ultraviolet Constance leads me to getting a matching silk: 140cm Couvertures CW Encre/Vert/Rose VIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119309
> View attachment 3119310
> View attachment 3119321



Looks lovely on you, Kat. Great colors. How do you like it compared to 140cm CS?



khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119377
> 
> My new baby



Congrats! Beautiful B.


----------



## LoverOfLuxe

Some goodies from the Hermès Madison store!!
-Ulysse PM in Togo. This version is the stunning Blue Atoll with palladium!
-Ulysse PM lined refill.
-Ink refill (for my pen).

(BTW, does the receipt cover look different to anybody)


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Looks lovely on you, Kat. Great colors. How do you like it compared to 140cm CS?



Thank you Moirai. Honestly I love both. Definitely different feel. Usually I'm more leaning to cashmere and mousseline. But really love this colourway. Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> I am fainting,  FAINTING!  It's gorgeous!




Thank you so much klynneann.


----------



## agneau88

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love it!




Thank you!


----------



## agneau88

QuelleFromage said:


> We are bag twins! What year is yours? This is my favorite all of all H bags.
> If you have a chance, please post in the box calf nerds thread  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/box-calf-veau-box-through-the-years-boxcalfnerds-874863.html




Thank you QuelleFromage. Mine is 1980. How about yours? I didnt know about the box calf thread. I will surely post some photos.


----------



## agneau88

chincac said:


> wow...love the patina..congrats!




Thank you. It's vintage but the leather is still in a good condition.


----------



## agneau88

HGT said:


> love it!!!!!!!!!







Moirai said:


> Congrats! It's gorgeous!




Thank you all!


----------



## Althea G.

The color of your Ulysse is GREAT! Love it!

Today I visited the BH store, and it was so crowded! I decided that since I liked the Ulysse so much, and especially the luxurious paper, I should get a couple of those thin notebooks that you can stick into an agenda. I'm putting it into my LV agenda, and it's the perfect size!


----------



## reddfoxx1

Maxi-Twilly purchased today at Hermes Chicago: color combo of red, black, blue, white, and orange


----------



## QuelleFromage

agneau88 said:


> Thank you QuelleFromage. Mine is 1980. How about yours? I didnt know about the box calf thread. I will surely post some photos.


Mine is 1980 also! We are truly bag twins! Such a good year for getting this color exactly right.


----------



## Purrsey

agneau88 said:


> I got a vintage K28 in rouge
> 
> View attachment 3119297




OMG this is just perfect. I agree vintage box calf are super beautiful. I have one in same k28 black box from 1979. Gorgeous sheen. Congrats.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LoverOfLuxe said:


> Some goodies from the Hermès Madison store!!
> -Ulysse PM in Togo. This version is the stunning Blue Atoll with palladium!
> -Ulysse PM lined refill.
> -Ink refill (for my pen).
> 
> (BTW, does the receipt cover look different to anybody)



BA is so stunning!!!

The receipt cover looks normal to me.... why?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119377
> 
> My new baby



Absolutely adorable B30!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultraviolet Constance leads me to getting a matching silk: 140cm Couvertures CW Encre/Vert/Rose VIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119309
> View attachment 3119310
> View attachment 3119321



Amazing Constance and love all the matching goodies!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Amazing Constance and love all the matching goodies!!!




Thank you Israeli_Flava.


----------



## Txoceangirl

LoverOfLuxe said:


> Some goodies from the Hermès Madison store!!
> -Ulysse PM in Togo. This version is the stunning Blue Atoll with palladium!
> -Ulysse PM lined refill.
> -Ink refill (for my pen).
> 
> (BTW, does the receipt cover look different to anybody)


Very nice!  BA is a great color in the notebook!


----------



## Txoceangirl

agneau88 said:


> I got a vintage K28 in rouge
> 
> View attachment 3119297


Perfect, love!


----------



## Txoceangirl

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077


Holy gator!  Gorgeous!


----------



## ari

Bolide raisin Togo 35, belt box raisin, and 2 shawls


----------



## ari

And presents for some of my bags


----------



## lovely64

QuelleFromage said:


> I did a reveal but of course must post in this thread. Time to take the plastic off




Congrats, a beauty[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

ari said:


> And presents for some of my bags




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

reddfoxx1 said:


> Maxi-Twilly purchased today at Hermes Chicago: color combo of red, black, blue, white, and orange



Congrats reddfoxx1! Love the Maxi - twilly, beautiful colors


----------



## lovely64

Kat.Lee said:


> Thanks for letting me share:
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119298
> View attachment 3119299
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29129003




Amazing!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lovely64

agneau88 said:


> I got a vintage K28 in rouge
> 
> View attachment 3119297




Wow, it looks amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077




Ohhh this is too gorgeous for words [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7] congrats!


----------



## lovely64

Kat.Lee said:


> Ultraviolet Constance leads me to getting a matching silk: 140cm Couvertures CW Encre/Vert/Rose VIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119309
> View attachment 3119310
> View attachment 3119321




Beautiful colours [emoji524][emoji524][emoji524]


----------



## ari

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



eudo, this is such a beauty, I go back on and on again just to admire it!


----------



## lovely64

shopwithheart said:


> Tyger Tyger is here!! Return to work (from maternity leave) present for myself




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lovely64

mad_for_chanel said:


> Love this !




Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my fav Tyger Tyger shawls[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> The burgundy is such a spectacular color and with the hint of blue it looks amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats on ur new baby and ur Tyger Tyger! Tyger Tyger was my first venture into the world of hermes CSGM[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you dear![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sparklelisab

khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119377
> 
> My new baby



What a gorgeous bag!!  Skin looks sublime--so happy to see some killer Togo coming back. Congratulations!!



ari said:


> And presents for some of my bags



You are such a good Hermes mama to buy gifts for your bags. Love you twilly on Bolide--nice pop on gorgeous neutral.  LOVE!!


----------



## khungvnlady

sparklelisab said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!  Skin looks sublime--so happy to see some killer Togo coming back. Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a good Hermes mama to buy gifts for your bags. Love you twilly on Bolide--nice pop on gorgeous neutral.  LOVE!!




Thanks dear


----------



## khungvnlady

Israeli_Flava said:


> Absolutely adorable B30!




Thanks dear


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Bolide raisin Togo 35, belt box raisin, and 2 shawls







ari said:


> And presents for some of my bags



Very good finds ari. Love them! And Sarah is very cute. They are always so curious![emoji79]


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> Bolide raisin Togo 35, belt box raisin, and 2 shawls





ari said:


> And presents for some of my bags



You picked beautiful pieces ari. Wear in good health.


----------



## catsinthebag

ari said:


> Bolide raisin Togo 35, belt box raisin, and 2 shawls



Great haul! I'm twins with you on the ZP shawl. Love that raisin Bolide!


----------



## birkin10600

ari said:


> And presents for some of my bags



Great haul ari!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lovely64 said:


> Amazing!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







lovely64 said:


> Beautiful colours [emoji524][emoji524][emoji524]




Thank you lovely64!


----------



## agneau88

QuelleFromage said:


> Mine is 1980 also! We are truly bag twins! Such a good year for getting this color exactly right.




Really? That's awesome! I am in love with that burgundy color of my bag. It's classy and sophisticated.


----------



## agneau88

reddfoxx1 said:


> Maxi-Twilly purchased today at Hermes Chicago: color combo of red, black, blue, white, and orange




I love that. The pattern and color are perfectly match.


----------



## agneau88

Txoceangirl said:


> Perfect, love!







lovely64 said:


> Wow, it looks amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you dear!


----------



## ari

birkin10600 said:


> Great haul ari!



Thank you Birkin!


----------



## ari

sparklelisab said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!  Skin looks sublime--so happy to see some killer Togo coming back. Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a good Hermes mama to buy gifts for your bags. Love you twilly on Bolide--nice pop on gorgeous neutral.  LOVE!!



sparklelisab, thank you ))


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Thanks for letting me share:
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119298
> View attachment 3119299
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29129003


So divine


----------



## Myrkur

LoverOfLuxe said:


> Some goodies from the Hermès Madison store!!
> -Ulysse PM in Togo. This version is the stunning Blue Atoll with palladium!
> -Ulysse PM lined refill.
> -Ink refill (for my pen).
> 
> (BTW, does the receipt cover look different to anybody)



Oooh beautiful,  I love BA!


----------



## LoverOfLuxe

Israeli_Flava said:


> BA is so stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Althea G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The color of your Ulysse is GREAT! Love it!
> 
> Today I visited the BH store, and it was so crowded! I decided that since I liked the Ulysse so much, and especially the luxurious paper, I should get a couple of those thin notebooks that you can stick into an agenda. I'm putting it into my LV agenda, and it's the perfect size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The receipt cover looks normal to me.... why?
Click to expand...




Txoceangirl said:


> Very nice!  BA is a great color in the notebook!





Myrkur said:


> Oooh beautiful,  I love BA!




Thank You Everyone! (BTW, I think it was just the lighting)


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Bolide raisin Togo 35, belt box raisin, and 2 shawls



Oooh ur Bolide looks divine ari!! TDF! Along with the two shawls!! 



ari said:


> And presents for some of my bags



Beautiful twillies and they r perfect matches for ur gorgeous bags ari!



reddfoxx1 said:


> Maxi-Twilly purchased today at Hermes Chicago: color combo of red, black, blue, white, and orange



Beautiful combo!



Althea G. said:


> The color of your Ulysse is GREAT! Love it!
> 
> Today I visited the BH store, and it was so crowded! I decided that since I liked the Ulysse so much, and especially the luxurious paper, I should get a couple of those thin notebooks that you can stick into an agenda. I'm putting it into my LV agenda, and it's the perfect size!



Great choice!



LoverOfLuxe said:


> Some goodies from the Hermès Madison store!!
> -Ulysse PM in Togo. This version is the stunning Blue Atoll with palladium!
> -Ulysse PM lined refill.
> -Ink refill (for my pen).
> 
> (BTW, does the receipt cover look different to anybody)



GORGEOUS!!!



khungvnlady said:


> View attachment 3119377
> 
> My new baby



Gorgeous! The twilly goes perfect with her!



Kat.Lee said:


> Ultraviolet Constance leads me to getting a matching silk: 140cm Couvertures CW Encre/Vert/Rose VIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119309
> View attachment 3119310
> View attachment 3119321



Gorgeous scarf!!! Love the colors on it!



Kat.Lee said:


> Thanks for letting me share:
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119298
> View attachment 3119299
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29129003



Omg!!! Kat.Lee I am speechless!!! This little beauty is breathtaking!!! 



agneau88 said:


> I got a vintage K28 in rouge
> 
> View attachment 3119297




Such a fabulous color[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous scarf!!! Love the colors on it!
> 
> Omg!!! Kat.Lee I am speechless!!! This little beauty is breathtaking!!!




Thank you eternallove4bag [emoji8]


----------



## doves75

ari said:


> Bolide raisin Togo 35, belt box raisin, and 2 shawls







ari said:


> And presents for some of my bags




I love purples!! Congratulations Ari [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh ur Bolide looks divine ari!! TDF! Along with the two shawls!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful twillies and they r perfect matches for ur gorgeous bags ari!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice!
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! The twilly goes perfect with her!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous scarf!!! Love the colors on it!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Kat.Lee I am speechless!!! This little beauty is breathtaking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a fabulous color[emoji173]&#65039;



*eternallove4bag* thank you!



doves75 said:


> I love purples!! Congratulations Ari [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


*doves* thank you!


----------



## absolutanne

ari said:


> And presents for some of my bags



Lovely orange sellier 35K! What is the leather?


----------



## NewBVfan

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077




Omg!! Breath-taking!!


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> Bolide raisin Togo 35, belt box raisin, and 2 shawls



Raisin Bolide! LOVE!


----------



## kogaru83

Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share


----------



## Kat.Lee

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share




What a lovely purchase! Beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## ari

absolutanne said:


> Lovely orange sellier 35K! What is the leather?


thank you,*absolutanne*! it is epsom


klynneann said:


> Raisin Bolide! LOVE!


*klynneann* Thank You!


kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share


*kogaru* Fantastic! what is the leather of Jige?


----------



## kogaru83

ari said:


> thank you,*absolutanne*! it is epsom
> 
> *klynneann* Thank You!
> 
> *kogaru* Fantastic! what is the leather of Jige?


Thank you! its swift! feels amazing!


----------



## kogaru83

Kat.Lee said:


> What a lovely purchase! Beautiful. Congrats!!


thank you!


----------



## PrestigeH

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share




Congrats. Very beautiful. Love them all.


----------



## marwaaa

Bought this CDC ring on my recent trip to Canada


----------



## Lollipop15

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share



Congrats! They are all so pretty! What colour is the kelly wallet?


----------



## kogaru83

Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats! They are all so pretty! What colour is the kelly wallet?


thanks! its rouge casaque. really nice chilli shade of red. photographs more bright then what it looks like in person


----------



## doves75

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share




Congratulations...beautiful haul. 



marwaaa said:


> Bought this CDC ring on my recent trip to Canada
> 
> View attachment 3121728




This CDC ring is cute [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## pcil

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share




Great purchases! Congrats!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> And presents for some of my bags



Lots of nice presents ! Can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

marwaaa said:


> Bought this CDC ring on my recent trip to Canada
> 
> View attachment 3121728



You took advantage of the great exchange rate. Nice ring.


----------



## Kat.Lee

marwaaa said:


> Bought this CDC ring on my recent trip to Canada
> 
> View attachment 3121728




Lovely ring. Congrats. And you have beautiful hands.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share



Beautiful haul!!! Great choices [emoji7]



marwaaa said:


> Bought this CDC ring on my recent trip to Canada
> 
> View attachment 3121728




CDC ring looks beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## marwaaa

eternallove4bag said:


> CDC ring looks beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;





Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely ring. Congrats. And you have beautiful hands.





chkpfbeliever said:


> You took advantage of the great exchange rate. Nice ring.





doves75 said:


> This CDC ring is cute [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



Thank you!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Txoceangirl

marwaaa said:


> Bought this CDC ring on my recent trip to Canada
> 
> View attachment 3121728


Love, love love this ring!


----------



## Txoceangirl

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share


Great score!  Congrats.


----------



## HAddicted

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share




Beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## mp4

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077



O........M...........G

Matte gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## Myrkur

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share



Beautiful pieces


----------



## Suzie

I broke my ban today and bought a zebra Pegasus maxi twilly. I can't share a pic at the moment as I don't want hubby to know! It is in the noir, rouge, Blanc colourway.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Suzie said:


> I broke my ban today and bought a zebra Pegasus maxi twilly. I can't share a pic at the moment as I don't want hubby to know! It is in the noir, rouge, Blanc colourway.




Shhhh we won't tell ! Congrats!


----------



## speedyraven

Suzie said:


> I broke my ban today and bought a zebra Pegasus maxi twilly. I can't share a pic at the moment as I don't want hubby to know! It is in the noir, rouge, Blanc colourway.




Haha.. I was hoping we'd be twin sisters as I just got another ZP maxi twilly today (AND broke my ban as well. 2 week streak without getting withdrawal symptoms LOL which is the longest so far... Until I got a call from the SM yesterday saying they have few croc SLGs available). 
Brought home the blue marine Kelly dog & cw07 maxi. The croc is very dark & nearly black but I just couldn't say no to the lovely scales. I'm usually not a big fan of small scales.

Now back to my naughty corner!


----------



## Kat.Lee

speedyraven said:


> Haha.. I was hoping we'd be twin sisters as I just got another ZP maxi twilly today (AND broke my ban as well. 2 week streak without getting withdrawal symptoms LOL which is the longest so far... Until I got a call from the SM yesterday saying they have few croc SLGs available).
> Brought home the blue marine Kelly dog & cw07 maxi. The croc is very dark & nearly black but I just couldn't say no to the lovely scales. I'm usually not a big fan of small scales.
> 
> Now back to my naughty corner!
> 
> View attachment 3122526
> 
> View attachment 3122527




Beautiful. We are KG cousin. Mine is in black and in same scales. It's really lovely. Congrats and enjoy in good health.


----------



## marwaaa

Txoceangirl said:


> Love, love love this ring!




Thank you!


----------



## marwaaa

eudo said:


> the unbelievable alligator birkin 35 in gray
> View attachment 3118077




Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## ari

speedyraven said:


> Haha.. I was hoping we'd be twin sisters as I just got another ZP maxi twilly today (AND broke my ban as well. 2 week streak without getting withdrawal symptoms LOL which is the longest so far... Until I got a call from the SM yesterday saying they have few croc SLGs available).
> Brought home the blue marine Kelly dog & cw07 maxi. The croc is very dark & nearly black but I just couldn't say no to the lovely scales. I'm usually not a big fan of small scales.
> 
> Now back to my naughty corner!
> 
> View attachment 3122526
> 
> View attachment 3122527



speedyraven, congrats! Fantastic purchases !


----------



## speedyraven

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. We are KG cousin. Mine is in black and in same scales. It's really lovely. Congrats and enjoy in good health.







ari said:


> speedyraven, congrats! Fantastic purchases !




Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

marwaaa said:


> Bought this CDC ring on my recent trip to Canada
> 
> View attachment 3121728


I have this ring and wear it every day! Beautiful! You will love it


----------



## Keren16

Suzie said:


> I broke my ban today and bought a zebra Pegasus maxi twilly. I can't share a pic at the moment as I don't want hubby to know! It is in the noir, rouge, Blanc colourway.




Love this[emoji173]&#65039;. I have the cashmere/silk shawl from last year.  Initially thought mt too much redo.  Then decided not the same.  Guess we are attracted to certain styles, cw, etc.  When you decide to take it out of hiding, please share!


----------



## Keren16

speedyraven said:


> Haha.. I was hoping we'd be twin sisters as I just got another ZP maxi twilly today (AND broke my ban as well. 2 week streak without getting withdrawal symptoms LOL which is the longest so far... Until I got a call from the SM yesterday saying they have few croc SLGs available).
> Brought home the blue marine Kelly dog & cw07 maxi. The croc is very dark & nearly black but I just couldn't say no to the lovely scales. I'm usually not a big fan of small scales.
> 
> Now back to my naughty corner!
> 
> View attachment 3122526
> 
> View attachment 3122527




Nice work[emoji106]. You'll look great wearing these!  Terrific choices!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

speedyraven said:


> Haha.. I was hoping we'd be twin sisters as I just got another ZP maxi twilly today (AND broke my ban as well. 2 week streak without getting withdrawal symptoms LOL which is the longest so far... Until I got a call from the SM yesterday saying they have few croc SLGs available).
> Brought home the blue marine Kelly dog & cw07 maxi. The croc is very dark & nearly black but I just couldn't say no to the lovely scales. I'm usually not a big fan of small scales.
> 
> Now back to my naughty corner!
> 
> View attachment 3122526
> 
> View attachment 3122527




Oooooh beautiful!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

speedyraven said:


> Haha.. I was hoping we'd be twin sisters as I just got another ZP maxi twilly today (AND broke my ban as well. 2 week streak without getting withdrawal symptoms LOL which is the longest so far... Until I got a call from the SM yesterday saying they have few croc SLGs available).
> Brought home the blue marine Kelly dog & cw07 maxi. The croc is very dark & nearly black but I just couldn't say no to the lovely scales. I'm usually not a big fan of small scales.
> 
> Now back to my naughty corner!
> 
> View attachment 3122526
> 
> View attachment 3122527


Divine!


----------



## lum709

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share



we r twins on the jige and rodeo, congrats


----------



## kogaru83

lum709 said:


> we r twins on the jige and rodeo, congrats


thanks lum709! i'm really excited


----------



## Suzie

speedyraven said:


> Haha.. I was hoping we'd be twin sisters as I just got another ZP maxi twilly today (AND broke my ban as well. 2 week streak without getting withdrawal symptoms LOL which is the longest so far... Until I got a call from the SM yesterday saying they have few croc SLGs available).
> Brought home the blue marine Kelly dog & cw07 maxi. The croc is very dark & nearly black but I just couldn't say no to the lovely scales. I'm usually not a big fan of small scales.
> 
> Now back to my naughty corner!
> 
> View attachment 3122526
> 
> View attachment 3122527



Just gorgeous!


----------



## beautyfullday

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.


 
wow, this is amazing. looks so soft


----------



## periogirl28

beautyfullday said:


> wow, this is amazing. looks so soft



Thank you, yes it's a lovely pair of gloves! Gosh this is almost a year ago already?


----------



## hopiko

Hi all!  So happy to finally get a pair of white oasis sandals!  So perfect for summer and  warm weather vacations!  Also grabbed this  CSGM from last season...love it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

hopiko said:


> Hi all!  So happy to finally get a pair of white oasis sandals!  So perfect for summer and  warm weather vacations!  Also grabbed this  CSGM from last season...love it!




Pretty sandals and CSGM. Both lovely. Congrats!


----------



## lanit

hopiko said:


> Hi all!  So happy to finally get a pair of white oasis sandals!  So perfect for summer and  warm weather vacations!  Also grabbed this  CSGM from last season...love it!


A beautiful combination Hopiko! I'd love to try on a pair of these!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Hi all!  So happy to finally get a pair of white oasis sandals!  So perfect for summer and  warm weather vacations!  Also grabbed this  CSGM from last season...love it!




Oooooh both look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Anj_here

Thank you for letting me share my new purchases!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Gorgeous


----------



## hopiko

Kat.Lee said:


> Pretty sandals and CSGM. Both lovely. Congrats!



Thanks!  Unlikely that I can wear them together but happy to get them both



lanit said:


> A beautiful combination Hopiko! I'd love to try on a pair of these!



Lanit!  You would look fab in these!  White capris, a simple top and a lovely moussie...perfection!  I know you have many to fit the bill! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh both look gorgeous!!!



Thank you!I    them!


----------



## feeefeee

First time out with my newly purchased CDC and Constance wallet for high tea today.


----------



## Lovehermes89

feeefeee said:


> First time out with my newly purchased CDC and Constance wallet for high tea today.



Lovely!! I like your constance, is this anemone??


----------



## feeefeee

Yes, anemone is my favourite colour!


----------



## feeefeee

Lovehermes89 said:


> Lovely!! I like your constance, is this anemone??



Yes&#65281;&#65281;


----------



## antschulina

24 Faubourg pefume


----------



## Bobmops

Hi everyone! I been long time reader and finally decided 
To post a Hermes anniversary present to myself))
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Hi everyone! I been long time reader and finally decided
> 
> To post a Hermes anniversary present to myself))
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So pretty!happy anniversary [emoji253][emoji253]



feeefeee said:


> First time out with my newly purchased CDC and Constance wallet for high tea today.




Love the color of ur CDC and C wallet! One of my favorite favorite colors[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

kogaru83 said:


> Jige, and finally a kelly wallet with GHW! and a horsey  thanks for letting me share


Great purchases.


marwaaa said:


> Bought this CDC ring on my recent trip to Canada
> 
> View attachment 3121728


Ring looks great on you.


Suzie said:


> I broke my ban today and bought a zebra Pegasus maxi twilly. I can't share a pic at the moment as I don't want hubby to know! It is in the noir, rouge, Blanc colourway.


 Totally understand. My DH still thinks my turquoise B 30 and my vache denim 35 B are the same bag. 


speedyraven said:


> Haha.. I was hoping we'd be twin sisters as I just got another ZP maxi twilly today (AND broke my ban as well. 2 week streak without getting withdrawal symptoms LOL which is the longest so far... Until I got a call from the SM yesterday saying they have few croc SLGs available).
> Brought home the blue marine Kelly dog & cw07 maxi. The croc is very dark & nearly black but I just couldn't say no to the lovely scales. I'm usually not a big fan of small scales.
> 
> Now back to my naughty corner!
> 
> View attachment 3122526
> 
> View attachment 3122527


That is so pretty.


hopiko said:


> Hi all!  So happy to finally get a pair of white oasis sandals!  So perfect for summer and  warm weather vacations!  Also grabbed this  CSGM from last season...love it!



Beautiful. I love the shawl. I have the oasis in red. They are so cute.


----------



## megt10

feeefeee said:


> First time out with my newly purchased CDC and Constance wallet for high tea today.


Gorgeous color. 


Bobmops said:


> Hi everyone! I been long time reader and finally decided
> To post a Hermes anniversary present to myself))
> Thanks for letting me share!



Happy Anniversary, love your choices.


----------



## Bobmops

Thanks for a warm welcome from H gurus!)


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Hi everyone! I been long time reader and finally decided
> To post a Hermes anniversary present to myself))
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats, this is a classic you will wear forever!


----------



## periogirl28

feeefeee said:


> First time out with my newly purchased CDC and Constance wallet for high tea today.



Very pretty together!


----------



## HAddicted

feeefeee said:


> First time out with my newly purchased CDC and Constance wallet for high tea today.




[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ellietilly

megt10 said:


> Great purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> Ring looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally understand. My DH still thinks my turquoise B 30 and my vache denim 35 B are the same bag.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. I love the shawl. I have the oasis in red. They are so cute.




Megt - that is so funny, I've been wondering if I can get away with the same thing! However, my children are ultra observant, to the point where I've just asked them if they fancy a trip to Paris in the Oct half term to which the younger one responded, 'why, do you want to get another bag'!! Which actually is the truth ... [emoji4]


----------



## megt10

ellietilly said:


> Megt - that is so funny, I've been wondering if I can get away with the same thing! However, my children are ultra observant, to the point where I've just asked them if they fancy a trip to Paris in the Oct half term to which the younger one responded, 'why, do you want to get another bag'!! Which actually is the truth ... [emoji4]



 Darn those kids!


----------



## Moirai

hopiko said:


> Hi all!  So happy to finally get a pair of white oasis sandals!  So perfect for summer and  warm weather vacations!  Also grabbed this  CSGM from last season...love it!



Very pretty! Love the colors on the shawl too.



feeefeee said:


> First time out with my newly purchased CDC and Constance wallet for high tea today.



Gorgeous!



Bobmops said:


> Hi everyone! I been long time reader and finally decided
> To post a Hermes anniversary present to myself))
> Thanks for letting me share!



Happy anniversary and welcome!


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> Megt - that is so funny, I've been wondering if I can get away with the same thing! However, my children are ultra observant, to the point where I've just asked them if they fancy a trip to Paris in the Oct half term to which the younger one responded, 'why, do you want to get another bag'!! Which actually is the truth ... [emoji4]




Exact same scenario with my son! (8 and 3/4)


----------



## NewBVfan

feeefeee said:


> First time out with my newly purchased CDC and Constance wallet for high tea today.




Lovely combo!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Bobmops said:


> Hi everyone! I been long time reader and finally decided
> To post a Hermes anniversary present to myself))
> Thanks for letting me share!


Happy Anniversary!  Congrats on the gorgeous CDC!


----------



## Txoceangirl

feeefeee said:


> Yes, anemone is my favourite colour!


So beautiful!  I've been patiently waiting for a C wallet. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Got these wedges and the rodeo that I've been waiting for a very long time. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these wedges and the rodeo that I've been waiting for a very long time. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126424
> View attachment 3126425
> View attachment 3126423



The wedges looks great on you! Never seen this model in the store, are these new? I love it!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lovehermes89 said:


> The wedges looks great on you! Never seen this model in the store, are these new? I love it!!!



Thank you. They are new model and my local store didn't order this model at all. I saw them somewhere and showed the pic to my SA. Then she did a search and got these transferred from another country. Perhaps you can try and ask your SA to check for you. [emoji4]


----------



## riquita

Perfection Kat.Lee


----------



## lovelyan

A love at first sight...Toolbox 20 in Etoupe...thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. They are new model and my local store didn't order this model at all. I saw them somewhere and showed the pic to my SA. Then she did a search and got these transferred from another country. Perhaps you can try and ask your SA to check for you. [emoji4]




The shoes are gorgeous, they are featured in Le Monde D'Hermes Autumn No.67 - I received my copy last week.

Here's a screen shot:




And the details:


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> The shoes are gorgeous, they are featured in Le Monde D'Hermes Autumn No.67 - I received my copy last week.
> 
> Here's a screen shot:
> 
> View attachment 3126543
> 
> 
> And the details:
> 
> View attachment 3126544




Thank you ellietilly. And thank you for the info. I haven't even checked in there. Love that shot. Very beautiful.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these wedges and the rodeo that I've been waiting for a very long time. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126424
> View attachment 3126425
> View attachment 3126423



What a beauty!! Great choice of color


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> What a beauty!! Great choice of color




Thank you so much Bobmops.


----------



## trishaluvslv

ellietilly said:


> Megt - that is so funny, I've been wondering if I can get away with the same thing! However, my children are ultra observant, to the point where I've just asked them if they fancy a trip to Paris in the Oct half term to which the younger one responded, 'why, do you want to get another bag'!! Which actually is the truth ... [emoji4]



Oh my goodness..my ten year old son knows why mom needs to go "work" in las Vegas from time to time....lol!  Children are so darn bright


----------



## trishaluvslv

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these wedges and the rodeo that I've been waiting for a very long time. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126424
> View attachment 3126425
> View attachment 3126423



Oh my...the wedges are fabulous....ugh....more fit the wish list..May I ask the name/style and how did you did the fit?


----------



## Kat.Lee

trishaluvslv said:


> Oh my...the wedges are fabulous....ugh....more fit the wish list..May I ask the name/style and how did you did the fit?




Thank you so much. It's called Escarpin Lively Chèvre Velours Boucle Ruthenium Marine (that's the entire name/details shown on the invoice[emoji16]). They are really comfortable fit. Heels are 9cm/3.5in  high. (No platform in the front).


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these wedges and the rodeo that I've been waiting for a very long time. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126424
> View attachment 3126425
> View attachment 3126423




Both r GORGEOUS Kat.Lee[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovelyan said:


> A love at first sight...Toolbox 20 in Etoupe...thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3126487




Etoupe is such a gorgeous neutral!!! Beautiful choice of bag and color lovelyan!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Both r GORGEOUS Kat.Lee[emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you so much eyernallove4bag (and for commenting on both threads[emoji16][emoji4]!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these wedges and the rodeo that I've been waiting for a very long time. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126424
> View attachment 3126425
> View attachment 3126423


Oh, I love the shoes! They look so good on you. Congrats on getting the rodeo. It looks great on your bag.


lovelyan said:


> A love at first sight...Toolbox 20 in Etoupe...thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3126487


So pretty. Congratulations. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. It's called Escarpin Lively Chèvre Velours Boucle Ruthenium Marine (that's the entire name/details shown on the invoice[emoji16]). They are really comfortable fit. Heels are 9cm/3.5in  high. (No platform in the front).


Thank you. I will be asking my SA about them on Tuesday


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Oh, I love the shoes! They look so good on you. Congrats on getting the rodeo. It looks great on your bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will be asking my SA about them on Tuesday




Thank you so much meg. Hope you find them, try them, like them and get them. [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much eyernallove4bag (and for commenting on both threads[emoji16][emoji4]!




Lol!!! In all honesty Kat.Lee both r so gorgeous that they deserve a lot of attention[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; but these make up for it &#128513;&#128513;&#128538;


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these wedges and the rodeo that I've been waiting for a very long time. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126424
> View attachment 3126425
> View attachment 3126423



The wedges are tdf!  Are they comfortable? I'm thinking I need a pair &#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The wedges are tdf!  Are they comfortable? I'm thinking I need a pair [emoji7]




Thank you so much. They are very comfy given the suede is very soft and heels are just 9cm/3.5in high. Please do try them on. Highly recommend them.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! In all honesty Kat.Lee both r so gorgeous that they deserve a lot of attention[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much. You are too sweet.


----------



## MSO13

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] but these make up for it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji9]




Congrats!!! The B is perfect and the boots look so buttery! Enjoy them!


----------



## riquita

Gorgeous Toolbox! Mod pics please, lovelyan?


----------



## Kat.Lee

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] but these make up for it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji9]




Love both of them. You are one lucky gal. Congrats.


----------



## EmileH

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] but these make up for it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji9]




Congratulations! Classic beauties. No loss on the jumping boots. They are too difficult to get on and off imo.


----------



## Bobmops

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; but these make up for it &#128513;&#128513;&#128538;



Perfection !!!!
Are shoes comfy? I have two pair of Hermes shoes and pitifully, 
they don't fit me soo well ((


----------



## Kat.Lee

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] but these make up for it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji9]




Love both of them. You are one lucky gal. Congrats.


----------



## Bobmops

The autumn is here , but Im happy !!
The shining pair of shoes will keep me warm and beautiful)))


----------



## megt10

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; but these make up for it &#128513;&#128513;&#128538;


They are stunning.


Bobmops said:


> The autumn is here , but Im happy !!
> The shining pair of shoes will keep me warm and beautiful)))



Love these.


----------



## louboutal

Bobmops said:


> The autumn is here , but Im happy !!
> 
> The shining pair of shoes will keep me warm and beautiful)))




These are so cute! I'd love to see you how you match them!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; but these make up for it &#128513;&#128513;&#128538;




Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Bobmops

louboutal said:


> These are so cute! I'd love to see you how you match them!!



Thank you! I promise to post a action photo with them )


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> The autumn is here , but Im happy !!
> 
> The shining pair of shoes will keep me warm and beautiful)))



Beautiful shoes!



LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] but these make up for it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji9]




Wow!!! The H gods have been good!! Love ur black B and the boots look so comfy!


----------



## loveforbal

A good friend of mine helped with buying evelyne in orange. Beautiful bag and will post pics later.I am fairly new to H and this is my first purchase.


----------



## periogirl28

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] but these make up for it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji9]




Congrats! I think we are twins on the Joyeuse, perfect for fall. Have you tried the Riding boots in the Asian cut, they are wider and shorter on the shaft and some on this forum have found them to be a better fit.


----------



## atelierforward

Bobmops said:


> The autumn is here , but Im happy !!
> The shining pair of shoes will keep me warm and beautiful)))


Wow. I've never seen this model. Very rocker chic!


----------



## Bobmops

atelierforward said:


> Wow. I've never seen this model. Very rocker chic!


Thanks! I never seen those as well before 
The model called Loafing,  i think


----------



## tonkamama

Bobmops said:


> Thank you! I promise to post a action photo with them )



Love your new bootie!  I like urban rocker chic feel of them.


----------



## doves75

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] but these make up for it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji9]




Congratulations...black and gold is my fav combo [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



Bobmops said:


> The autumn is here , but Im happy !!
> 
> The shining pair of shoes will keep me warm and beautiful)))




Wow....I love these. Looks like it can be a unisex shoes [emoji16][emoji16] 
Post some modeling pic pls, when you have time [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## bluenavy

Bobmops said:


> The autumn is here , but Im happy !!
> The shining pair of shoes will keep me warm and beautiful)))


Love the shoes


----------



## bluenavy

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; but these make up for it &#128513;&#128513;&#128538;


Drooling, you are very luck.  Black with ghw is on my the top of my wishlist


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these wedges and the rodeo that I've been waiting for a very long time. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126424
> View attachment 3126425
> View attachment 3126423



Those wedges are beautiful! Love the Rodeo. Enjoy!



lovelyan said:


> A love at first sight...Toolbox 20 in Etoupe...thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3126487



Gorgeous,love!


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these wedges and the rodeo that I've been waiting for a very long time. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126424
> View attachment 3126425
> View attachment 3126423


Gorgeous shoes. They look really good on you


----------



## Txoceangirl

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; but these make up for it &#128513;&#128513;&#128538;


Congratulations!  Gorgeous B and boots!  I have the boots and love them so much.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Bobmops said:


> Perfection !!!!
> Are shoes comfy? I have two pair of Hermes shoes and pitifully,
> they don't fit me soo well ((



Thanks Bobmops . I haven't work them out just yet but they feel comfy do far.   I did size up to avoid the break in pains


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Bobmops said:


> The autumn is here , but Im happy !!
> The shining pair of shoes will keep me warm and beautiful)))



Wow love these!


----------



## HerLuv

loveforbal said:


> A good friend of mine helped with buying evelyne in orange. Beautiful bag and will post pics later.I am fairly new to H and this is my first purchase.




Congrats and welcome to H. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## ikl

not really a purchase but this came in the post today! An H maison lantern for the upcoming mid-autumn festival! So cute!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ikl said:


> View attachment 3127467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really a purchase but this came in the post today! An H maison lantern for the upcoming mid-autumn festival! So cute!!




Love it. May I ask where to get this? TIA.


----------



## ikl

Kat.Lee said:


> Love it. May I ask where to get this? TIA.




It came as a surprise in post today! I am located in HK though...[emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

bluenavy said:


> Gorgeous shoes. They look really good on you







Txoceangirl said:


> Those wedges are beautiful! Love the Rodeo. Enjoy!



Thank you so much bluenavy and Txoceangirl. Appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## bagidiotic

ikl said:


> View attachment 3127467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really a purchase but this came in the post today! An H maison lantern for the upcoming mid-autumn festival! So cute!!



So sweet hkg stores always give nice  things during mid autumn festival 
Here we get nothing  in any festival


----------



## megt10

ikl said:


> View attachment 3127467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really a purchase but this came in the post today! An H maison lantern for the upcoming mid-autumn festival! So cute!!



That is totally adoarable.


----------



## ThierryH

ikl said:


> View attachment 3127467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really a purchase but this came in the post today! An H maison lantern for the upcoming mid-autumn festival! So cute!!



Wow! What a cute and special gift! Enjoy your little treasure!


----------



## Love_Couture

I always love GHW and I know it is absolutely rare on bags other than B, K, or C.  I saw this one and I immediate jumped on it...  Here it is, Evelyn PM in Iris and GHW!  I am taking this to work today.  Happy Monday.


----------



## pcil

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share





Love_Couture said:


> I always love GHW and I know it is absolutely rare on bags other than B, K, or C.  I saw this one and I immediate jumped on it...  Here it is, Evelyn PM in Iris and GHW!  I am taking this to work today.  Happy Monday.



Twins! I have this and taking it to work with me today as well!


----------



## Love_Couture

pcil said:


> Twins! I have this and taking it to work with me today as well!



NICE!!!  Hi Twins!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ikl said:


> View attachment 3127467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really a purchase but this came in the post today! An H maison lantern for the upcoming mid-autumn festival! So cute!!



Super cute!!! 



Love_Couture said:


> I always love GHW and I know it is absolutely rare on bags other than B, K, or C.  I saw this one and I immediate jumped on it...  Here it is, Evelyn PM in Iris and GHW!  I am taking this to work today.  Happy Monday.




Gorgeous Evelyn!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seemed like eons since I visited the H store! Finally went there and came back home with my CSGM brandebourgs.. Rose, Fuchsia and Mauve and my yellow clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... 2 things that I am addicted to from H!!


----------



## Kitty S.

I am into H necklaces lately, so here is my small collection of three silver and one horn. 
Farandole 160



Birkin charm 



Galop MM



Hava


----------



## Txoceangirl

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3103600
> 
> 
> Finally got it! Blue atoll swift ghillies Kelly wallet
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


so very special!  Enjoy


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kitty S. said:


> I am into H necklaces lately, so here is my small collection of three silver and one horn.
> Farandole 160
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin charm
> 
> 
> 
> Galop MM
> 
> 
> 
> Hava


They are so beautiful. Lucky you!  

 I've been wanting the Galop and would be interested in how it wears and feels.  Thanks!


----------



## Txoceangirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Seemed like eons since I visited the H store! Finally went there and came back home with my CSGM brandebourgs.. Rose, Fuchsia and Mauve and my yellow clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... 2 things that I am addicted to from H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128168


Yay!  Love them both.


----------



## Kitty S.

Txoceangirl said:


> They are so beautiful. Lucky you!
> 
> I've been wanting the Galop and would be interested in how it wears and feels.  Thanks!




It comes in different sizes. Here is the look of the MM that was shared before  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-silver-434223-119.html


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Bought two new twillys for Ms. RC. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I love all the beautiful H items in this thread. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93][emoji257]


----------



## periogirl28

Kitty S. said:


> I am into H necklaces lately, so here is my small collection of three silver and one horn.
> Farandole 160
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin charm
> 
> 
> 
> Galop MM
> 
> 
> 
> Hava



These are all great choices and I love them!


----------



## Bobmops

Kitty S. said:


> I am into H necklaces lately, so here is my small collection of three silver and one horn.
> Farandole 160
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin charm
> 
> 
> 
> Galop MM
> 
> 
> 
> Hava



Lucky you!! Great buy!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> These are all great choices and I love them!



I love all of them too. Congrats!


----------



## megt10

Love_Couture said:


> I always love GHW and I know it is absolutely rare on bags other than B, K, or C.  I saw this one and I immediate jumped on it...  Here it is, Evelyn PM in Iris and GHW!  I am taking this to work today.  Happy Monday.


So pretty. I don't think I have ever seen one with ghw. I love it.


eternallove4bag said:


> Seemed like eons since I visited the H store! Finally went there and came back home with my CSGM brandebourgs.. Rose, Fuchsia and Mauve and my yellow clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... 2 things that I am addicted to from H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128168


Gorgeous.


Kitty S. said:


> I am into H necklaces lately, so here is my small collection of three silver and one horn.
> Farandole 160
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin charm
> 
> 
> 
> Galop MM
> 
> 
> 
> Hava


Wow, that is fabulous jewelry. Even though I can't wear silver I am still tempted by the Farandole 160. I think I could wear it over clothes.


Sarah_sarah said:


> Bought two new twillys for Ms. RC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128627
> View attachment 3128628
> 
> 
> I love all the beautiful H items in this thread. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93][emoji257]


I love the two toned twillys on your gorgeous RC.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kitty S. said:


> I am into H necklaces lately, so here is my small collection of three silver and one horn.
> Farandole 160
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin charm
> 
> 
> 
> Galop MM
> 
> 
> 
> Hava




Omg!!!! These r fabulous!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> So pretty. I don't think I have ever seen one with ghw. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is fabulous jewelry. Even though I can't wear silver I am still tempted by the Farandole 160. I think I could wear it over clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the two toned twillys on your gorgeous RC.



Thank u dear megt10!



Txoceangirl said:


> Yay!  Love them both.




Thank u so much Txoceangirl!!


----------



## Kitty S.

periogirl28 said:


> These are all great choices and I love them!


Thank you!



Bobmops said:


> Lucky you!! Great buy!!


Not so lucky for my money tree



megt10 said:


> Wow, that is fabulous jewelry. Even though I can't wear silver I am still tempted by the Farandole 160. I think I could wear it over clothes.



Farandole 160 is very versatile. It may work over clothes with the extra length. Hope it works out for you!



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!!! These r fabulous!!


Thank you!!


----------



## bluenavy

eternallove4bag said:


> Seemed like eons since I visited the H store! Finally went there and came back home with my CSGM brandebourgs.. Rose, Fuchsia and Mauve and my yellow clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... 2 things that I am addicted to from H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128168




Love all your purchases.


----------



## eternallove4bag

bluenavy said:


> Love all your purchases.




Thanks a ton bluenavy!! Am so excited about both and looking forward to wearing them more often!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Seemed like eons since I visited the H store! Finally went there and came back home with my CSGM brandebourgs.. Rose, Fuchsia and Mauve and my yellow clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... 2 things that I am addicted to from H!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128168



Stunner! I love love love this cw on you.


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> Bought two new twillys for Ms. RC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128627
> View attachment 3128628
> 
> 
> I love all the beautiful H items in this thread. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93][emoji257]



Gorgeous!!!!!! I love these. Would you please tell me what the red one is called? Thank you!


----------



## ViennaIver

35 birkin togo leather orange


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kitty S. said:


> I am into H necklaces lately, so here is my small collection of three silver and one horn.
> Farandole 160
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin charm
> 
> 
> 
> Galop MM
> 
> 
> 
> Hava



OMG darling could you be so kind as to give me the product code for your Birkin necklace?? I just purchased one in a different design but the one I have has a toggle in the front that I strongly dislike now that I have had a chance to put it on at home so I want to change it out but I have never seen your style....looks like there is no toggle on yours!!! I love it!!!  Please help....


----------



## Kitty S.

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG darling could you be so kind as to give me the product code for your Birkin necklace?? I just purchased one in a different design but the one I have has a toggle in the front that I strongly dislike now that I have had a chance to put it on at home so I want to change it out but I have never seen your style....looks like there is no toggle on yours!!! I love it!!!  Please help....




These two pieces in particular were purchased when my local H store had a moving sale before the summer (50% off! I wish all H stores move frequently[emoji16]). So not sure if these are current season items or items buried from the past. Hope this helps.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Stunner! I love love love this cw on you.




Thank u tons Rami. U r the best[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

birkin 35, PHW, blue saint cyr (new 2015 color)  Should I keep it?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kitty S. said:


> These two pieces in particular were purchased when my local H store had a moving sale before the summer (50% off! I wish all H stores move frequently[emoji16]). So not sure if these are current season items or items buried from the past. Hope this helps.



How lucky you are! What a bargain! I so hope my H store moves soon! [emoji16]


----------



## luckylove

LaenaLovely said:


> birkin 35, PHW, blue saint cyr (new 2015 color)  Should I keep it?



It's a lovely looking bag, but YOU have to love it!


----------



## LaenaLovely

luckylove said:


> It's a lovely looking bag, but YOU have to love it!



Thanks!  I do love it, but I worry it's not super practical to wear it a lot.  Although, who am I kidding?...the fact I love Hermes is not practical at all


----------



## orangeaddict

Obsessed with rose gold!! I couldn't help myself
[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> birkin 35, PHW, blue saint cyr (new 2015 color)  Should I keep it?



I definitely love the color!!! Do u like it?



orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3130205
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130208
> 
> 
> Obsessed with rose gold!! I couldn't help myself
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Wow!! They r so gorgeous!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> I definitely love the color!!! Do u like it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! They r so gorgeous!!



Thanks!!  I love it, but it is really summery feeling.  Looks great with black, grey and navy so maybe I'm over thinking it!


----------



## Metrowestmama

LaenaLovely said:


> birkin 35, PHW, blue saint cyr (new 2015 color)  Should I keep it?



I think this color is so Lovely! Great pop next to neutrals! I would definitely keep it! Congrats!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Metrowestmama said:


> I think this color is so Lovely! Great pop next to neutrals! I would definitely keep it! Congrats!


Thanks!  That red chanel in your pic looks fab


----------



## louboutal

LaenaLovely said:


> birkin 35, PHW, blue saint cyr (new 2015 color)  Should I keep it?



Your bag is gorgeous but I LOVE YOUR SHOES!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

louboutal said:


> Your bag is gorgeous but I LOVE YOUR SHOES!!!



Thanks!  Something tells me by your name that you hve a red sole!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Thanks!!  I love it, but it is really summery feeling.  Looks great with black, grey and navy so maybe I'm over thinking it!




I personally feel it's so light and summery I would be reaching out for it all the time!! The color is gorgeous and will provide a great pop of color!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Kat.Lee said:


> How lucky you are! What a bargain! I so hope my H store moves soon! [emoji16]



I wish all the stores by me would take turn moving


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kitty S. said:


> I wish all the stores by me would take turn moving



Lol. That would be my exact wish![emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

Kitty S. said:


> I wish all the stores by me would take turn moving





Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. That would be my exact wish![emoji16][emoji16]



 On my last visit, my SA told me that the store will be moving to a much bigger place. I never asked when/where. Ha! I need to pay him a visit and bring up the move in our conversation somehow. Who am I kidding...I am just going to ask him...no time to beat around the bush lol


----------



## beautyfullday

Birkin 30 togo


----------



## klynneann

Kitty S. said:


> I wish all the stores by me would take turn moving





Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. That would be my exact wish![emoji16][emoji16]





Rami00 said:


> On my last visit, my SA told me that the store will be moving to a much bigger place. I never asked when/where. Ha! I need to pay him a visit and bring up the move in our conversation somehow. Who am I kidding...I am just going to ask him...no time to beat around the bush lol



My H store moved "across the way" just a few months ago, but no sale.   I was so hoping for it!!


----------



## klynneann

LaenaLovely said:


> Thanks!!  I love it, but it is really summery feeling.  Looks great with black, grey and navy so maybe I'm over thinking it!



I have a terrible memory so I don't know who, but someone on the forum recently got a B or K (again, that memory!) in blue atoll and used a darker twilly on the handle(s) to give it a more fall/wintery look.  Perhaps you could try the same?


----------



## orangeaddict

klynneann said:


> My H store moved "across the way" just a few months ago, but no sale.   I was so hoping for it!!




Hahah you won't happen to be referring to the one in Seattle? Cos I was about say the same


----------



## LaenaLovely

klynneann said:


> I have a terrible memory so I don't know who, but someone on the forum recently got a B or K (again, that memory!) in blue atoll and used a darker twilly on the handle(s) to give it a more fall/wintery look.  Perhaps you could try the same?




Thanks!  Great idea!  Makes me want to go to my h store and experiment with colors now!


----------



## klynneann

orangeaddict said:


> Hahah you won't happen to be referring to the one in Seattle? Cos I was about say the same



I was!


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> My H store moved "across the way" just a few months ago, but no sale.   I was so hoping for it!!


 
With my luck there wont be any sale either. Canadian sales suck anyway LOL


Ok..ok but that is how I prepare myself.


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> With my luck there wont be any sale either. Canadian sales suck anyway LOL
> 
> 
> Ok..ok but that is how I prepare myself.



Is the boutique in Holt Renfrew the only H store in Montreal?  If so, you definitely need a new free-standing store - that boutique is tiny!  Hm, I bet there would be a sale if it went from H.R. to a new store...


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> Is the boutique in Holt Renfrew the only H store in Montreal?  If so, you definitely need a new free-standing store - that boutique is tiny!  Hm, I bet there would be a sale if it went from H.R. to a new store...


 

Unfortunately, that is the only store. It is really tiny compared to Toronto (which in my opinion is not that big either). I heard the upcoming store is going to be huge. I can't wait.


----------



## sonaale

feeefeee said:


> First time out with my newly purchased CDC and Constance wallet for high tea today.



Love love love the color!  congratulations!


----------



## sonaale

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The Hermes gods have been good to me.  Got my black w gold hardware Togo birkin and Finally got Hermes boots.   The riding boots would not fit my calf &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557; but these make up for it &#128513;&#128513;&#128538;



Beautiful!  Congratulations


----------



## sonaale

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these wedges and the rodeo that I've been waiting for a very long time. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126424
> View attachment 3126425
> View attachment 3126423



Love them!


----------



## Keren16

LaenaLovely said:


> birkin 35, PHW, blue saint cyr (new 2015 color)  Should I keep it?




The bag is nice & if it is you in the picture both look great!


----------



## ThierryH

LaenaLovely said:


> birkin 35, PHW, blue saint cyr (new 2015 color)  Should I keep it?



It's a great color, but if it's your first and only one, I might return it for a more neutral which can be carried all year round! I live in Europe where we get snow and cold temps, therefore, I prefer neutral colors. However, would I live in Florida, Singapore or anywhere else with warmer climate, I definitely would keep it. Just my 2cts.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kitty S. said:


> These two pieces in particular were purchased when my local H store had a moving sale before the summer (50% off! I wish all H stores move frequently[emoji16]). So not sure if these are current season items or items buried from the past. Hope this helps.



Ahhhhh I see. Congrats to u on that score!!! Good to know and thanks for the info so I won't be trying to track down something that doesn't exist!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131791
> View attachment 3131792
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html




Wow u r really something. Gorgeous and stunning. U must share the secret with me.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow u r really something. Gorgeous and stunning. U must share the secret with me.



Thank you so much. No secrets but a super awesome and sweet SA. I'm sure you do too from your magnificent collections, especially that black rodeo!! [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!


----------



## MiaRun

Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got this from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824




This is too cool[emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824


 
What an awesome SA! I got as curious as your beautiful cat and googled the mid autumn festival and enlightened myself with new info. I must travel to China during this time - added to my travel list. lol


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824




Wow cool. Please don't draw ur blind. I need to admire from the outside. I am your neighbour. Knock knock!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> What an awesome SA! I got as curious as your beautiful cat and googled the mid autumn festival and enlightened myself with new info. I must travel to China during this time - added to my travel list. lol



That'd be awesome. Hopefully it can be on the top 3! Hehe.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131791
> View attachment 3131792
> View attachment 3131795
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html



Wonderful blue collection! You are definitely my role model!)


----------



## Kitty S.

Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824




This is SO COOL! Thanks for sharing these pics! Happy Mid Autumn Festival! [emoji619][emoji281]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow cool. Please don't draw ur blind. I need to admire from the outside. I am your neighbour. Knock knock!!



L O L!! It will be moved to a better spot. Peek quick! [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Wonderful blue collection! You are definitely my role model!)



Thank you so much for the kind compliment. 



Kitty S. said:


> This is SO COOL! Thanks for sharing these pics! Happy Mid Autumn Festival! [emoji619][emoji281]



Thank you. Appreciate it. Same to you. [emoji619][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824



Super cute!!!



Kat.Lee said:


> BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131791
> View attachment 3131792
> View attachment 3131795
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html




Omg!!! Kat.Lee what a gorgeous gorgeous bag!!! absolutely LOVE it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## agneau88

Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!




This is so special! Thank you for sharing. Happy Mid Autumn Festival.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131791
> View attachment 3131792
> View attachment 3131795
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html


Oh Kat, it is stunning. I love the color. It is accessorized so well too.


Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824



That is adorable and your cat is going to have so much fun with it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Super cute!!!
> 
> Omg!!! Kat.Lee what a gorgeous gorgeous bag!!! absolutely LOVE it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks dear. 



agneau88 said:


> This is so special! Thank you for sharing. Happy Mid Autumn Festival.



Thank you. 
Happy Mid Autumn Festival to you too.[emoji619][emoji275]


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131791
> View attachment 3131792
> View attachment 3131795
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html


 
Love the blues! What color is the Kelly? Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## sonaale

Kitty S. said:


> I am into H necklaces lately, so here is my small collection of three silver and one horn.
> Farandole 160
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin charm
> 
> 
> 
> Galop MM
> 
> 
> 
> Hava



Beautiful collection!


----------



## sonaale

LaenaLovely said:


> birkin 35, PHW, blue saint cyr (new 2015 color)  Should I keep it?



It's beautiful! I would definitely keep it!


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131791
> View attachment 3131792
> View attachment 3131795
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html


Congratulations!  I have a colvert kelly as well.  You are right. It is the perfect blue with neutrals.  Just curious.  How tall are you?  You must be very petite.  The 32 looks great on you though.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee said:


> BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131791
> View attachment 3131792
> View attachment 3131795
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html




I think you just converted me to Colvert. [emoji170] so pretty on you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Love the blues! What color is the Kelly? Thank you so much for sharing.




It's Colvert. Thank you so much.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations!  I have a colvert kelly as well.  You are right. It is the perfect blue with neutrals.  Just curious.  How tall are you?  You must be very petite.  The 32 looks great on you though.



Thank you Pocketbook Pup. You are spot on. I am very petite, 5'3[emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> I think you just converted me to Colvert. [emoji170] so pretty on you.



Thank you so much. Please join the Colvert club. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup. You are spot on. I am very petite, 5'3[emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;


I could tell.  I am 5'6-7" and I have a 40 cm that looks similar on me.  I LOVE Colvert.  There are so many scarves that look great with it.  Carry it in good health.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I could tell.  I am 5'6-7" and I have a 40 cm that looks similar on me.  I LOVE Colvert.  There are so many scarves that look great with it.  Carry it in good health.



I like your height. I can only make it up by wearing high heels.[emoji4] I'm excited to explore this versatile yet mysterious (to me) blue. Thank you.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131791
> View attachment 3131792
> View attachment 3131795
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html



Love all your blue H! Kelly in colvert blue and ghw is stunning and in my favorite size too. No need for rock, paper, and scissors - I will trade you PrestigeH's black rodeo for this. 



Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824



What a sweet SA you have, she sent your kitty a cat toy!


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824




This is totally super cute n beautiful Kat.Lee [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Kitty S.

sonaale said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thank you


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824


 


that is really nice of your SA to think about your cat.  You cat is super duper cute.  I adore cats.


----------



## PorscheGirl

As you can see, CDC in Geranium Alligator. I love it!


----------



## papertiger

PorscheGirl said:


> As you can see, CDC in Geranium Alligator. I love it!




Wowza that's gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

My BB CDC with GHW and my AW15 scarves


----------



## PorscheGirl

Thank you, papertiger. Your CDC is beautiful and the scarves of course are lovely!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> I like your height. I can only make it up by wearing high heels.[emoji4] I'm excited to explore this versatile yet mysterious (to me) blue. Thank you.



You are going to love Colvert. It is a stunning color that goes so well with just about anything. I love my Colvert B.


----------



## megt10

papertiger said:


> My BB CDC with GHW and my AW15 scarves



Beautiful choices. Love the CDC. I really wish I could wear them.


----------



## Rami00

papertiger said:


> My BB CDC with GHW and my AW15 scarves



Wow! You picked the most beautiful pieces. Wear it in good health.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PorscheGirl said:


> As you can see, CDC in Geranium Alligator. I love it!



It's really pretty PorscheGirl! Great choice!



papertiger said:


> My BB CDC with GHW and my AW15 scarves




Whoa!!! That's some gorgeous scarves and CDC!!!


----------



## Coolz

My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]




Whoa!!! That's some collection!!! Every piece is exquisite and TDF Coolz!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;


Your collection is amazing!


----------



## ari

I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]




I love every pieces here.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!




Ari. Wow gorgeous. What leather is ur b? Love it.


----------



## Lollipop15

PorscheGirl said:


> As you can see, CDC in Geranium Alligator. I love it!





papertiger said:


> My BB CDC with GHW and my AW15 scarves





Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;



Wow all the lovely CDCs, scarves and bracelets! Congrats everyone!


----------



## Lollipop15

ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!



Congrats Ari! Your new B is stunning!


----------



## Nikonina

ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!




Congratulations!


----------



## Coolz

Thanks ladies. Enjoy your weekend! !


----------



## Coolz

Thanks ladies. I finally know how to multi quote.


----------



## atelierforward

Kat.Lee said:


> BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131791
> View attachment 3131792
> View attachment 3131795
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html


Absolutely beautiful collection. Love every piece!


----------



## Coolz

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! That's some collection!!! Every piece is exquisite and TDF Coolz!



Thanks for the kind words. I love these arm candies so much now.


----------



## Coolz

LOUKPEACH said:


> Your collection is amazing!



Thanks LOUKPEACH. I am so thrilled.


----------



## Coolz

PrestigeH said:


> I love every pieces here.



PrestigeH, I love your recent bag too.


----------



## Coolz

Lollipop15 said:


> Wow all the lovely CDCs, scarves and bracelets! Congrats everyone!



Thanks lollipop for your compliments.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> Love all your blue H! Kelly in colvert blue and ghw is stunning and in my favorite size too. No need for rock, paper, and scissors - I will trade you PrestigeH's black rodeo for this.
> Thank you so much. You are such a funny gal. That's a tough call. Maybe we can settle by taking turns! [emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> What a sweet SA you have, she sent your kitty a cat toy!



Sadly I have to keep this cute lantern to myself. My kitties can admire them with me and wonder why can't they get their little paws on it! [emoji78][emoji79][emoji75]


----------



## Kat.Lee

doves75 said:


> This is totally super cute n beautiful Kat.Lee [emoji106]&#127996;







bluenavy said:


> that is really nice of your SA to think about your cat.  You cat is super duper cute.  I adore cats.



Thank you so much doves75 and bluenavy. It really is a super cute lantern that I will keep. I love my cats too. [emoji77]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PorscheGirl said:


> As you can see, CDC in Geranium Alligator. I love it!



Beautiful vivid colour. Definitely an eye catching piece. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

papertiger said:


> My BB CDC with GHW and my AW15 scarves



Beautiful CDC and scarves you found. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



What an awesome collection. Love them. Congrats.


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Ari. Wow gorgeous. What leather is ur b? Love it.



Thank you PrestigeH it is Togo (( , I wanted Epsom but that is what I was offered)), and it my first 30.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!



Nice to see you back on here ari. Beautiful bag. But I must say you are a brave gal. I dare not own a white bag coz I'm clumsy and careless at times. It looks really great on you. Big congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atelierforward said:


> Absolutely beautiful collection. Love every piece!



Thank you so much. Appreciate it.


----------



## ari

Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats Ari! Your new B is stunning!



Thank you Lollipop!


----------



## Coolz

Kat.Lee said:


> What an awesome collection. Love them. Congrats.



Hi Kat Lee, you are my inspiration actually.... love your collections and style. We are twins colvert but mine is in Phw. It's such a versatile colour. Luv your lantern too&#128522;


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Nice to see you back on here ari. Beautiful bag. But I must say you are s brave gal. I dare not own a white bag. It looks great on you. Big congrats.



Thank you KAT! ))) congrats to you - lovely purchases and love the K !


----------



## ari

Nikonina said:


> Congratulations!



Nikonina, thank you!


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> BLUE is my day today! Happy to share this beauty (to me)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131791
> View attachment 3131792
> View attachment 3131795
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/colvert-is-my-new-blue-921660.html


Wow! Such a beautiful bag. May you enjoy it for many years to come. Love that shade of blue - what colour it is it? &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

DMK said:


> Wow! Such a beautiful bag. May you enjoy it for many years to come. Love that shade of blue - what colour it is it? [emoji4]




Thank you so much for your kind words. It's Colvert.


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. It's Colvert.


Thankyou for your reply - I'll add Colvert to my Kelly Colour Wish List! Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Kat.Lee

DMK said:


> Thankyou for your reply - I'll add Colvert to my Kelly Colour Wish List! Have a nice weekend.



You're welcome. I'm sure you have a lovely K wish list and I'm glad Colvert is now enabled on your list too. Wish you a great weekend too.


----------



## PrestigeH

Coolz said:


> PrestigeH, I love your recent bag too.




Thank you Coolz.


----------



## PrestigeH

ari said:


> Thank you PrestigeH it is Togo (( , I wanted Epsom but that is what I was offered)), and it my first 30.




Togo is nice too. I envy u. It is a unique colour.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Coolz said:


> Hi Kat Lee, you are my inspiration actually.... love your collections and style. We are twins colvert but mine is in Phw. It's such a versatile colour. Luv your lantern too[emoji4]



Thank you so much Coolz. I'm happy to be your almost twin. I agree that it is a versatile colour. Enjoy your K in good health as well.


----------



## conniewe

Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;


 



 What a nice collection!!!


----------



## Moirai

PorscheGirl said:


> As you can see, CDC in Geranium Alligator. I love it!



Gorgeous red, looks amazing.



papertiger said:


> My BB CDC with GHW and my AW15 scarves



Love your cdc. Your scarf collection is beautiful.



Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;



Wow, nice collection. I especially like the second one, beautiful shade of red.



ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!



You look beautiful! Congrats on your new B! It looks great on you.


----------



## ghoztz

Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;



this is a wonderful collection!!  I especially love the Lizard!!


----------



## ghoztz

ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!



this is simply stunning!!


----------



## Coolz

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous red, looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your cdc. Your scarf collection is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice collection. I especially like the second one, beautiful shade of red.
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful! Congrats on your new B! It looks great on you.



Hi Moirai, thanks. The second one is miel. Supposed to have more brown tone..


----------



## Coolz

ghoztz said:


> this is a wonderful collection!!  I especially love the Lizard!!



Me too. Thanks ghoztz for sharing my joy.


----------



## papertiger

PorscheGirl said:


> Thank you, papertiger. Your CDC is beautiful and the scarves of course are lovely!





megt10 said:


> Beautiful choices. Love the CDC. I really wish I could wear them.





Rami00 said:


> Wow! You picked the most beautiful pieces. Wear it in good health.





eternallove4bag said:


> It's really pretty PorscheGirl! Great choice!
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! That's some gorgeous scarves and CDC!!!



 

Thank you ladies


----------



## papertiger

Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;



It must be CDC/KD season! congratulations on each and every one Coolz



ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!



Lovely to see you! You bag is fabulous, in fact, you whole outfit is FAB *ari*


----------



## papertiger

Lollipop15 said:


> Wow all the lovely CDCs, scarves and bracelets! Congrats everyone!



Thank you *Lollipop* :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!




Wow ari! Loving the white on u!!! Beautiful color!!


----------



## Coolz

papertiger said:


> It must be CDC/KD season! congratulations on each and every one Coolz
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely to see you! You bag is fabulous, in fact, you whole outfit is FAB *ari*



I love your bb cdc too. Let's enjoy our cdc...


----------



## Bobmops

PorscheGirl said:


> As you can see, CDC in Geranium Alligator. I love it!


Wow !!! Great item !! I'm soo envious!!)


----------



## megt10

Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;


Love yout collection.


ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!


Wow, that is a stunning bag Ari. You look fabulous carrying it.


ari said:


> Thank you PrestigeH it is Togo (( , I wanted Epsom but that is what I was offered)), and it my first 30.


I love Epsom leather, but I think in this color bag the Togo is the best choice. It will be more easily cleaned at the spa and it just looks so rich in the Togo. I love the 30 on you.


----------



## qwertyz

My first KDT from Milan. Hopefully I'll have more to share from Rome and Venice. Wasn't able to score anything I like from Florence.


----------



## Bobmops

Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share &#128522;


Wow, I'm speeches!) great collection!
Why it's sooo unbelievably hard to get excotic leather bracelets in Europe ((((


----------



## papertiger

Coolz said:


> I love your bb cdc too. Let's enjoy our cdc...







qwertyz said:


> View attachment 3133026
> 
> My first KDT from Milan. Hopefully I'll have more to share from Rome and Venice. Wasn't able to score anything I like from Florence.



Never mind this looks great on you *qwertyz*!


----------



## megt10

qwertyz said:


> View attachment 3133026
> 
> My first KDT from Milan. Hopefully I'll have more to share from Rome and Venice. Wasn't able to score anything I like from Florence.



Love this on you. Have fun shopping!


----------



## emilyrosie

ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!




Fabulous!! I love love LOVE your B.


----------



## emilyrosie

qwertyz said:


> View attachment 3133026
> 
> My first KDT from Milan. Hopefully I'll have more to share from Rome and Venice. Wasn't able to score anything I like from Florence.




Gorgeous! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Mochiyii

Went a little crazy in Japan and after I came back. Since there wasn't any bag I can buy that I want. I bought small things


----------



## Mochiyii

Coolz said:


> My latest obsession. I just can't resist! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]




Wow... How many of these you got? They must offer you a bag after all these croc CDC?


----------



## Mochiyii

Love_Couture said:


> Love the blues! What color is the Kelly? Thank you so much for sharing.




Such a pretty blue


----------



## lanit

papertiger said:


> *It must be CDC/KD season!* congratulations on each and every one Coolz



It is indeed dear* PT* - I have you to thank for this one. I walked into the boutique to pick up my Pareo (twins with* Froufrou*) and see this Barenia CDC, thinking OOOH, *PT* would love this one, then SA pulled it out for me to try on, and I figured you were set with your new gorgeous black and gold, so I brought it home LOL!

Photos of pareo on SOTD thread!


----------



## megt10

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3133141
> View attachment 3133142
> View attachment 3133145
> View attachment 3133148
> 
> Went a little crazy in Japan and after I came back. Since there wasn't any bag I can buy that I want. I bought small things


So pretty. 


lanit said:


> It is indeed dear* PT* - I have you to thank for this one. I walked into the boutique to pick up my Pareo (twins with* Froufrou*) and see this Barenia CDC, thinking OOOH, *PT* would love this one, then SA pulled it out for me to try on, and I figured you were set with your new gorgeous black and gold, so I brought it home LOL!
> 
> Photos of pareo on SOTD thread!


Gorgeous.


----------



## Jac21

Hi Hermes lovers,
I am delighted to share my first Kelly score from Paris last thurs.. Feu Epsom sellier


----------



## EmileH

lanit said:


> It is indeed dear* PT* - I have you to thank for this one. I walked into the boutique to pick up my Pareo (twins with* Froufrou*) and see this Barenia CDC, thinking OOOH, *PT* would love this one, then SA pulled it out for me to try on, and I figured you were set with your new gorgeous black and gold, so I brought it home LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of pareo on SOTD thread!




Congratulations Lanit. Twins with you on the bracelet. It's so pretty.


----------



## megt10

Jac21 said:


> Hi Hermes lovers,
> I am delighted to share my first Kelly score from Paris last thurs.. Feu Epsom sellier



It's beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## papertiger

lanit said:


> It is indeed dear* PT* - I have you to thank for this one. I walked into the boutique to pick up my Pareo (twins with* Froufrou*) and see this Barenia CDC, thinking OOOH, *PT* would love this one, then SA pulled it out for me to try on, and I figured you were set with your new gorgeous black and gold, so I brought it home LOL!
> 
> Photos of pareo on SOTD thread!





It looks _stunning_ on you  made for you! So glad I enabled. 

Barenia is very special in its own right, I still haven't ruled one out 

DD sisters with you on your beautiful Mawari too, loving your cool blue and loving mine


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824



What a charming lantern!!  I want one!!


----------



## Coolz

megt10 said:


> Love yout collection.



Thanks. I can't believe that I am falling in love with these arm candies so much &#128522;


----------



## Coolz

Bobmops said:


> Wow, I'm speeches!) great collection!
> Why it's sooo unbelievably hard to get excotic leather bracelets in Europe ((((



Thanks.The exotics were difficult to get too here. I was just lucky to get them...


----------



## Coolz

Mochiyii said:


> Wow... How many of these you got? They must offer you a bag after all these croc CDC?



Thanks. 7 indulgences. No offer of bag yet... but it's better that at the moment for my purse. &#128522;


----------



## Coolz

conniewe said:


> What a nice collection!!!



Thanks conniewe.  &#128522;


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> Love yout collection.
> 
> Wow, that is a stunning bag Ari. You look fabulous carrying it.
> 
> I love Epsom leather, but I think in this color bag the Togo is the best choice. It will be more easily cleaned at the spa and it just looks so rich in the Togo. I love the 30 on you.


Thank you Megt! Togo becomes a bit soft,and I like structured bags, anyway I love it!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> This is not a purchase but got it from my SA today for the Mid Autumn Festival. Isn't it cute?! (way better than some moon cakes last year!)[emoji16][emoji16] Got to find a good place to hang it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3131812
> View attachment 3131813
> View attachment 3131814
> View attachment 3131815
> View attachment 3131816
> View attachment 3131819
> View attachment 3131820
> View attachment 3131821
> View attachment 3131822
> View attachment 3131824



Ahaha, the curious cat ))) love it!


----------



## ari

Jac21 said:


> Hi Hermes lovers,
> I am delighted to share my first Kelly score from Paris last thurs.. Feu Epsom sellier



Congrats, we are twins on the orange K, it is my favorite bag! It is so easy to wear and it so amazingly beautiful!


----------



## ari

lanit said:


> It is indeed dear* PT* - I have you to thank for this one. I walked into the boutique to pick up my Pareo (twins with* Froufrou*) and see this Barenia CDC, thinking OOOH, *PT* would love this one, then SA pulled it out for me to try on, and I figured you were set with your new gorgeous black and gold, so I brought it home LOL!
> 
> Photos of pareo on SOTD thread!


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Thank you Megt! Togo becomes a bit soft,and I like structured bags, anyway I love it!



And you carry it beautiful. Congrats ari. 



ari said:


> Ahaha, the curious cat ))) love it!



Yes they are [emoji79][emoji75][emoji81].


----------



## Kat.Lee

lanit said:


> It is indeed dear* PT* - I have you to thank for this one. I walked into the boutique to pick up my Pareo (twins with* Froufrou*) and see this Barenia CDC, thinking OOOH, *PT* would love this one, then SA pulled it out for me to try on, and I figured you were set with your new gorgeous black and gold, so I brought it home LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of pareo on SOTD thread!



A beautiful match. Congrats. And love your magnificent silk collections and always beautiful mod shots in SOTD thread.


----------



## Love_Couture

Jac21 said:


> Hi Hermes lovers,
> I am delighted to share my first Kelly score from Paris last thurs.. Feu Epsom sellier



WOW, so beautiful.  I love sellier kelly.  Congratulations.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> And you carry it beautiful. Congrats ari.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are [emoji79][emoji75][emoji81].



Thank you Kat, love your cats))


----------



## lanit

megt10 said:


> So pretty.
> 
> Gorgeous.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations Lanit. Twins with you on the bracelet. It's so pretty.





papertiger said:


> It looks _stunning_ on you  made for you! So glad I enabled.
> 
> Barenia is very special in its own right, I still haven't ruled one out
> 
> DD sisters with you on your beautiful Mawari too, loving your cool blue and loving mine





ari said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!





Kat.Lee said:


> A beautiful match. Congrats. And love your magnificent silk collections and always beautiful mod shots in SOTD thread.



Thank you meg, pbp, PT, ari and Kat. I can only hope this is not another steep slope, but rather love the idea of just one special CDC.


----------



## bluenavy

Jac21 said:


> Hi Hermes lovers,
> I am delighted to share my first Kelly score from Paris last thurs.. Feu Epsom sellier


it's gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## bluenavy

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3133141
> View attachment 3133142
> View attachment 3133145
> View attachment 3133148
> 
> Went a little crazy in Japan and after I came back. Since there wasn't any bag I can buy that I want. I bought small things


Love the pink bearn wallet


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> It is indeed dear* PT* - I have you to thank for this one. I walked into the boutique to pick up my Pareo (twins with* Froufrou*) and see this Barenia CDC, thinking OOOH, *PT* would love this one, then SA pulled it out for me to try on, and I figured you were set with your new gorgeous black and gold, so I brought it home LOL!
> 
> Photos of pareo on SOTD thread!



This pairing is just heavenly my dear Lanit


----------



## ghoztz

Jac21 said:


> Hi Hermes lovers,
> I am delighted to share my first Kelly score from Paris last thurs.. Feu Epsom sellier



Welcome to H family! Feu is so beautiful and difficult not to be noticed.


----------



## ceci

lanit said:


> Thank you meg, pbp, PT, ari and Kat. I can only hope this is not another steep slope, but rather love the idea of just one special CDC.




Congrats lanit on the barenia CDC! Mine is just over a year old & love the patina so much! You will get to wear it lots as it just matches almost everything!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3133141
> View attachment 3133142
> View attachment 3133145
> View attachment 3133148
> 
> Went a little crazy in Japan and after I came back. Since there wasn't any bag I can buy that I want. I bought small things



Wow!!! Love the wallet and what a pretty color!



lanit said:


> It is indeed dear* PT* - I have you to thank for this one. I walked into the boutique to pick up my Pareo (twins with* Froufrou*) and see this Barenia CDC, thinking OOOH, *PT* would love this one, then SA pulled it out for me to try on, and I figured you were set with your new gorgeous black and gold, so I brought it home LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Photos of pareo on SOTD thread!



lanit am just loving ur scarf and ur CDC... Both equally gorgeous!!!



Jac21 said:


> Hi Hermes lovers,
> 
> I am delighted to share my first Kelly score from Paris last thurs.. Feu Epsom sellier




Congrats on a gorgeous find!!


----------



## klynneann

lanit said:


> It is indeed dear* PT* - I have you to thank for this one. I walked into the boutique to pick up my Pareo (twins with* Froufrou*) and see this Barenia CDC, thinking OOOH, *PT* would love this one, then SA pulled it out for me to try on, and I figured you were set with your new gorgeous black and gold, so I brought it home LOL!
> 
> Photos of pareo on SOTD thread!



I'm not partial to CDC's, but in barenia....  And I love your pareo!



Jac21 said:


> Hi Hermes lovers,
> I am delighted to share my first Kelly score from Paris last thurs.. Feu Epsom sellier




Gorgeous - sellier is my favorite and in such a classic color!


----------



## Bobmops

I been posting my new bracelet in another tread  ,but I just can not resist to show it in here as well


----------



## EmileH

Bobmops said:


> I been posting my new bracelet in another tread  ,but I just can not resist to show it in here as well




Beautiful. The ring, the bracelet. The scarf. Is the scarf the Minuit au Fauboirg 70 cm? So pretty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> I been posting my new bracelet in another tread  ,but I just can not resist to show it in here as well




Love the scarf, bracelet and ring combo! So pretty!!!


----------



## Bobmops

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful. The ring, the bracelet. The scarf. Is the scarf the Minuit au Fauboirg 70 cm? So pretty!


Thanks Pocketbook Pup! Yes , it is ! Great design of a scarf ,I think !


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the scarf, bracelet and ring combo! So pretty!!!


Thanks again! I guess we have same taste for jewelry?!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Thanks again! I guess we have same taste for jewelry?!)




Totally[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]... Loving ur action shots!


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> I been posting my new bracelet in another tread  ,but I just can not resist to show it in here as well



Everything beautiful! I just love your ring.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> Everything beautiful! I just love your ring.


Thank you Rami ! Very kind of you !


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Totally[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]... Loving ur action shots!



I can promise you more pictures  ! My birthday is in a week and I'm expecting more orange boxes coming !


----------



## klynneann

Bobmops said:


> I been posting my new bracelet in another tread  ,but I just can not resist to show it in here as well



It's such a pretty green!  Is it RGHW?


----------



## Bobmops

klynneann said:


> It's such a pretty green!  Is it RGHW?


Thank you Klynnann , it is!


----------



## klynneann

I got two new Behapis on Saturday, with the guidance of a lovely tPF friend and Behapi connoisseur!  The black reverses to brown and the bleu izmir reverses to prune.  (please pardon my toes, eek!)


----------



## eternallove4bag

klynneann said:


> I got two new Behapis on Saturday, with the guidance of a lovely tPF friend and Behapi connoisseur!  The black reverses to brown and the bleu izmir reverses to prune.  (please pardon my toes, eek!)




Oooooh love these klynneann!!! Ur arm candies r gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh love these klynneann!!! Ur arm candies r gorgeous!



Thank you, eternallove!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> I got two new Behapis on Saturday, with the guidance of a lovely tPF friend and Behapi connoisseur!  The black reverses to brown and the bleu izmir reverses to prune.  (please pardon my toes, eek!)



Beautiful Behapis and stacking!! Love them! (No, your toes are not eek at all and the beautiful bracelets took the attention)!!


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful Behapis and stacking!! Love them! (No, your toes are not eek at all and the beautiful bracelets took the attention)!!



Thank you, Kat!


----------



## panthere55

Bobmops said:


> I been posting my new bracelet in another tread  ,but I just can not resist to show it in here as well


 
Twins on it!!! I love love love that color!! Congrats!


----------



## Jac21

ari said:


> Congrats, we are twins on the orange K, it is my favorite bag! It is so easy to wear and it so amazingly beautiful!



Awesome, I need to learn from you, how do you wear them? I am mostly casual, but love the sellier! And have been waiting for kelly since 4yrs ago.


----------



## Bobmops

panthere55 said:


> Twins on it!!! I love love love that color!! Congrats!



Thank you Panthere55! I'm in love with that green!


----------



## Bobmops

klynneann said:


> I got two new Behapis on Saturday, with the guidance of a lovely tPF friend and Behapi connoisseur!  The black reverses to brown and the bleu izmir reverses to prune.  (please pardon my toes, eek!)



Love the bracelets !! I should take a closer at them  look next time I'm shopping for H


----------



## Bobmops

panthere55 said:


> Twins on it!!! I love love love that color!! Congrats!



Totally agree! It's wonderful green color!!


----------



## Purrsey

Been feeling under the weather past days but this little fellow just arrived to cheering me up. She is a PM in Tosca. 



And yes I admit I broke free from ban island.


----------



## PrestigeH

Purrsey said:


> Been feeling under the weather past days but this little fellow just arrived to cheering me up. She is a PM in Tosca.
> View attachment 3135769
> 
> 
> And yes I admit I broke free from ban island.




Hi Purrsey. Hope u feel better. Beautiful little fellow. Bring it out.


----------



## TenaciousB

Haven't posted here in a while. Finally found the scarf after a long search, thank u my dearest SA.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Bobmops said:


> I been posting my new bracelet in another tread  ,but I just can not resist to show it in here as well



Bobmops, may I say that is the most *Gorgeous* picture of greens! It reads like an advert! And I LOVE your avatar!


----------



## Bobmops

Purrsey said:


> Been feeling under the weather past days but this little fellow just arrived to cheering me up. She is a PM in Tosca.
> View attachment 3135769
> 
> 
> And yes I admit I broke free from ban island.



Cool color for bag ! Love it !


----------



## Bobmops

Tall1Grl said:


> Bobmops, may I say that is the most *Gorgeous* picture of greens! It reads like an advert! And I LOVE your avatar!



Thank you Tall1Grl , very kind of you ! Yes, Bob -guy in a avatar ,is a heartbreaker!) unfortunately, he is not with us anymore ((( but always in our hearts...


----------



## SoLaLa99

TenaciousB said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Finally found the scarf after a long search, thank u my dearest SA.
> View attachment 3135806
> View attachment 3135807




Wow congrats on the scarf!

I loved this when I saw the photo in the scarf book when it was released 2+(?) years ago but never had the privilege to see it in real life. 

Enjoy! I'm so excited for you!

May I ask how you will use it? Will you wear it or for display?

May I also ask how much it was?


----------



## klynneann

Bobmops said:


> Love the bracelets !! I should take a closer at them  look next time I'm shopping for H



Thanks, Bobmops!  I really find them to be very versatile, and I love that they're double-sided!


----------



## klynneann

TenaciousB said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Finally found the scarf after a long search, thank u my dearest SA.
> View attachment 3135806
> View attachment 3135807



Love the blouse set, and the scarf looks so delicate!


----------



## Love_Couture

TenaciousB said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Finally found the scarf after a long search, thank u my dearest SA.
> View attachment 3135806
> View attachment 3135807



Love them.  So beautiful and lux...  Congratulations.


----------



## bluenavy

Purrsey said:


> Been feeling under the weather past days but this little fellow just arrived to cheering me up. She is a PM in Tosca.
> View attachment 3135769
> 
> 
> And yes I admit I broke free from ban island.




Very cute.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bluenavy

Bobmops said:


> I been posting my new bracelet in another tread  ,but I just can not resist to show it in here as well


 


Love the green on everything.


----------



## TenaciousB

SoLaLa99 said:


> Wow congrats on the scarf!
> 
> I loved this when I saw the photo in the scarf book when it was released 2+(?) years ago but never had the privilege to see it in real life.
> 
> Enjoy! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> May I ask how you will use it? Will you wear it or for display?
> 
> May I also ask how much it was?







klynneann said:


> Love the blouse set, and the scarf looks so delicate!







Love_Couture said:


> Love them.  So beautiful and lux...  Congratulations.




Thank you Solala, Klynneann and Love_Couture. Solala yes the scarf is from about 2+ years ago, I'm surprised that it still exists for sale. I want to enjoy the scarf and wear it. It's 100x100 cm so nice size. Price is Aud 4,875.


----------



## Mochiyii

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Love the wallet and what a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> lanit am just loving ur scarf and ur CDC... Both equally gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a gorgeous find!!




Thank you. It's Rose Sakura. My new Favorite after  blue Lin


----------



## hermesBB

Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie




Flip it around


----------



## Blue Rain

hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254




Very pretty. It matches your skin tone.


----------



## eternallove4bag

hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254




Wow!!! Looks so pretty!


----------



## hclubfan

hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254



GORGEOUS hermesBB!! I got a Kelly dog in ficelle yesterday and am thrilled by it. Congratulations on your beautiful Ano


----------



## Kitty S.

TenaciousB said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Finally found the scarf after a long search, thank u my dearest SA.
> View attachment 3135806
> View attachment 3135807




This looks yummy! Is this one of the special ones? Simply divine!


----------



## Moirai

klynneann said:


> I got two new Behapis on Saturday, with the guidance of a lovely tPF friend and Behapi connoisseur!  The black reverses to brown and the bleu izmir reverses to prune.  (please pardon my toes, eek!)



Love the bracelets! Looks great on you! Prune must be a pretty fall color.


----------



## Moirai

Purrsey said:


> Been feeling under the weather past days but this little fellow just arrived to cheering me up. She is a PM in Tosca.
> View attachment 3135769
> 
> 
> And yes I admit I broke free from ban island.



Congrats, Purrsey! Tosca is so pretty. Sending you good wishes to feel better.


----------



## Moirai

TenaciousB said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Finally found the scarf after a long search, thank u my dearest SA.
> View attachment 3135806
> View attachment 3135807



Congrats on finding your treasure! Lovely and luxurious!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Purrsey said:


> Been feeling under the weather past days but this little fellow just arrived to cheering me up. She is a PM in Tosca.
> View attachment 3135769
> 
> 
> And yes I admit I broke free from ban island.


Lovely- you are fortunate to have found one!


----------



## Moirai

hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254



Everything looks gorgeous here. Great match of the cuff with your skin tone and perfect fit.


----------



## Bobmops

hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254


 OMG! It looks so great !! I'm super envious!))


----------



## Bobmops

bluenavy said:


> Love the green on everything.



Great that we share same taste , bluenavy!


----------



## ellietilly

hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254




That's gorgeous, looks beautiful on you. Would you mind me asking the name of your scarf, I saw it in a window display once but the store was closed so I couldn't reference it. The pattern looks amazing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254




So lovely!! Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

TenaciousB said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Finally found the scarf after a long search, thank u my dearest SA.
> View attachment 3135806
> View attachment 3135807




Beautiful silks. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

My new favourite twillies for Gris T.


----------



## Moirai

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611



So pretty. Nice match of grey with the pop of colors. Nicely tied too.


----------



## lanit

hclubfan said:


> This pairing is just heavenly my dear Lanit





ceci said:


> Congrats lanit on the barenia CDC! Mine is just over a year old & love the patina so much! You will get to wear it lots as it just matches almost everything!





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Love the wallet and what a pretty color!
> 
> 
> 
> lanit am just loving ur scarf and ur CDC... Both equally gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on a gorgeous find!!





klynneann said:


> I'm not partial to CDC's, but in barenia....  And I love your pareo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous - sellier is my favorite and in such a classic color!


*
Hclub, ceci, eternal, klynneann*, Thank you all for the very kind compliments. I always avoided CDC because I work so much on computer, but now I just don't worry so much about scratches and patina anymore. It is a bit heavier than I am accustomed to though. The Barenia just makes me swoon.



Bobmops said:


> I been posting my new bracelet in another tread  ,but I just can not resist to show it in here as well



What an exquisite photo of your clic! You have beautiful hands!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611




Ooooooh I Love it Kat.Lee. Goes just PERFECT with ur gorgeous Gris T[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh I Love it Kat.Lee. Goes just PERFECT with ur gorgeous Gris T[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you so much. You are sweet!


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611



Ahh..perfect match!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611




Lovely, perfect with the GT


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611


 
Perfect match. Love it, Kat.


----------



## Kat.Lee

H.C.LV. said:


> Ahh..perfect match!







ellietilly said:


> Lovely, perfect with the GT







Rami00 said:


> Perfect match. Love it, Kat.




Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## klynneann

Moirai said:


> Love the bracelets! Looks great on you! Prune must be a pretty fall color.



Thank you, Moirai!  The prune is very fall - I think the prune would look great with GHW, but I really preferred the BI side with the PHW so I went with that.

Edit: Sorry, Moirai - I forgot I hadn't posted both sides here b/c I posted them in the Behapi thread!  Here's a link to it if you'd like to see the prune side: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hapi-hapi-behapi-d-767011-27.html


----------



## Bobmops

lanit said:


> *
> Hclub, ceci, eternal, klynneann*, Thank you all for the very kind compliments. I always avoided CDC because I work so much on computer, but now I just don't worry so much about scratches and patina anymore. It is a bit heavier than I am accustomed to though. The Barenia just makes me swoon.
> 
> 
> 
> What an exquisite photo of your clic! You have beautiful hands!



Thank you Lanit ! What a rare compliment!! I never thought much of my hands )))


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611



Pure elegance and style &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611



Love the colors! As always...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Pure elegance and style [emoji7][emoji7]







Love_Couture said:


> Love the colors! As always...




Thank you so much [emoji8]


----------



## Moirai

klynneann said:


> Thank you, Moirai!  The prune is very fall - I think the prune would look great with GHW, but I really preferred the BI side with the PHW so I went with that.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, Moirai - I forgot I hadn't posted both sides here b/c I posted them in the Behapi thread!  Here's a link to it if you'd like to see the prune side: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hapi-hapi-behapi-d-767011-27.html



Thank you, klynneann. I like prune, it's a beautiful deep color.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611




Very elegant! I'm not a fan of twillies/handles usually but this is gorgeous


----------



## sonaale

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611



Love your twillies (and of course your Birkin) 






ari said:


> I'm very happy to join this thread again !!!



 Beautiful summer outfit.  Beautiful bag


----------



## bluenavy

hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254




very cute


----------



## bbbarbbb

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611


Oh this is just so lovely!


----------



## agneau88

Le Fil d'Ariane twilly


----------



## Love_Couture

agneau88 said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane twilly
> 
> View attachment 3136868



Very pretty.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## agneau88

Love_Couture said:


> Very pretty.  Thanks for sharing.




Thanks!


----------



## Kat.Lee

agneau88 said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane twilly
> 
> View attachment 3136868




Oh I love it. I'll definitely get one if it's available in our H stores. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sleepykitten

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611



Looking perfect together!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sleepykitten said:


> Looking perfect together!




Thank you.


----------



## agneau88

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I love it. I'll definitely get one if it's available in our H stores. Thanks for sharing!




Thank you Kat.Lee. You can actually order it online too. There's still free shipping on hermes.com.


----------



## Kat.Lee

agneau88 said:


> Thank you Kat.Lee. You can actually order it online too. There's still free shipping on hermes.com.




Oh appreciate the info. I'll check. Thank you.


----------



## andee

hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254


This looks like Marcelina to me. I have one or more.


----------



## Lollipop15

Hello, I'm so happy to share my new Picotin MM in Gris T!


----------



## ellietilly

Gorgeous, I love the Picotin, such a cute bag!


----------



## eternallove4bag

agneau88 said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane twilly
> 
> View attachment 3136868



Love the colors on the twilly!



Lollipop15 said:


> Hello, I'm so happy to share my new Picotin MM in Gris T!



Oooh beautiful Picotin and Gris T looks gorgeous!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Lollipop15 said:


> Hello, I'm so happy to share my new Picotin MM in Gris T!




Lovely  Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611



OMG this is stunning!!! Those twillies send the bag to a  whole nother level for me


----------



## Txoceangirl

Lollipop15 said:


> Hello, I'm so happy to share my new Picotin MM in Gris T!


Great bag, congrats!


----------



## bluenavy

Lollipop15 said:


> Hello, I'm so happy to share my new Picotin MM in Gris T!


 


Gris T is a great color.  enjoy


----------



## Love_Couture

Lollipop15 said:


> Hello, I'm so happy to share my new Picotin MM in Gris T!



Great neutrals.  Congratulations.


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG this is stunning!!! Those twillies send the bag to a  whole nother level for me




I agree!  Perfect[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Anyone ever  go to a Hermes sale?
I did & was not a good girl.  The selection & prices were too good to resist


----------



## Kat.Lee

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG this is stunning!!! Those twillies send the bag to a  whole nother level for me



Thank you so much. Twillies are so addictive! Last year I didn't like any. Now I have 9 pairs and still growing I think. [emoji16]



Keren16 said:


> I agree!  Perfect[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you.


----------



## atelierforward

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611


I know your post was about the new twillies. But I can't stop admiring your Gris T B. Wow wow wow. Great color and beautiful choice.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atelierforward said:


> I know your post was about the new twillies. But I can't stop admiring your Gris T B. Wow wow wow. Great color and beautiful choice.




Thank you so much. Appreciate it. Glad that you are a "neutral" lover too! [emoji4]


----------



## Lollipop15

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, I love the Picotin, such a cute bag!





eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh beautiful Picotin and Gris T looks gorgeous!





ThingumyPoppy said:


> Lovely  Congrats!



Thank you so much! I'm loving this bag


----------



## Lollipop15

Txoceangirl said:


> Great bag, congrats!





bluenavy said:


> Gris T is a great color.  enjoy





Love_Couture said:


> Great neutrals.  Congratulations.



Thank you so much! The color is so pretty and goes with everything


----------



## tod

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611




So pretty [emoji177]perfect together! What do you call this print?


----------



## Kat.Lee

tod said:


> So pretty [emoji177]perfect together! What do you call this print?




Thank you. Name is : Harnais des President [emoji4]


----------



## tod

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you. Name is : Harnais des President [emoji4]




Thank you


----------



## Kat.Lee

tod said:


> Thank you




Pleasure


----------



## DMK

Lollipop15 said:


> Hello, I'm so happy to share my new Picotin MM in Gris T!


Looks so lovely, congratulations &#128522;


----------



## megt10

agneau88 said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane twilly
> 
> View attachment 3136868


Very pretty.


Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611



I love these on your Gris T. Just perfect.


----------



## Keren16

keren16 said:


> anyone ever  go to a hermes sale?
> I did & was not a good girl.  The selection & prices were too good to resist


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. Twillies are so addictive! Last year I didn't like any. Now I have 9 pairs and still growing I think. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



*Only* 9 pairs? hahahahaha YES, they are certainly addicting... I know _noooooothing _about that


----------



## Kat.Lee

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Only* 9 pairs? hahahahaha YES, they are certainly addicting... I know _noooooothing _about that




Hahahaha.


----------



## Rami00

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3138443
> View attachment 3138444
> View attachment 3138445
> View attachment 3138446
> View attachment 3138447


 
Awesome loot! lol


LOVE everything...especially the shawls you picked up.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3138443
> View attachment 3138444
> View attachment 3138445
> View attachment 3138446
> View attachment 3138447




Nice haul. Love them. Wish there's sale in where I am. Congrats.


----------



## Keren16

Kat.Lee said:


> Nice haul. Love them. Wish there's sale in where I am. Congrats.







Rami00 said:


> Awesome loot! lol
> 
> 
> LOVE everything...especially the shawls you picked up.




Thank you Kat.Lee & Rami00.  
I wish my reveals were as nice as the ones you both share.  I always look forward to them [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3138443
> View attachment 3138444
> View attachment 3138445
> View attachment 3138446
> View attachment 3138447




Omg!!! U got these on sale? Seriously? I am dying Keren16!! Love these[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3138443
> View attachment 3138444
> View attachment 3138445
> View attachment 3138446
> View attachment 3138447




Hermes sale? Is this some sort of urban myth? Do tell.


----------



## megustabrit

I just got this today... What do you guys think?


----------



## ayc

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531


 
OMG.. I LOVE IT


----------



## eternallove4bag

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531




That color combo is seriously TDF... Omg! Dying!


----------



## EmileH

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531




Love it! Of course!


----------



## Rami00

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531


 
The color combo is tdf. Congrats!


----------



## the petite lady

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531


OMG, I'm so jealous, it's gorgeous.
First time I see a Kelly wallet in tow colours.
Enjoy it!


----------



## missjenn

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531




Wow I think it looks awesome! What a great color combo. Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3138443
> View attachment 3138444
> View attachment 3138445
> View attachment 3138446
> View attachment 3138447



Wow, some really great pieces here!  Do you know the name of the twillies?  So lucky you got everything on sale!!



megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531



So pretty - I love it!!


----------



## Love_Couture

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531



Absolutely amazing!


----------



## lipeach21

Just got a Blu atoll silkin coin purse. Been looking for one for a while


----------



## ellietilly

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531




Gorgeous, love the colours


----------



## Bobmops

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531



OMG!! So elegant!


----------



## DMK

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531


Fab! Congratulations- love the colour combo


----------



## vivelebag

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611




Beautiful choice of twillies! I'm usually not a big fan of them on bags but this looks lovely.


----------



## Onthego

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hermes sale? Is this some sort of urban myth? Do tell.


 HAHA. Not a myth and I am still in kinda shock. Cant believe no one seems to have posted about it on this forum. There was a sale across the street from the H in Miami. Had never been to an H sale but they seem to happen every now and then in NY. There was so much stuff. Enamels, shoes, scarves, shawls, leather bracelets, and watches. I think the sale is by invite the first day then it opens to the public for some days after. I bought a few things, couldn't help myself.....


----------



## Onthego

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611


 Beautiful. These are the best looking twillies for my Etoupe, and over the years I have tried several. These twillies will work for several colors, etoupe, gris t, and craie. Possibly gris pearl maybe. Great choice.


----------



## EmileH

Onthego said:


> HAHA. Not a myth and I am still in kinda shock. Cant believe no one seems to have posted about it on this forum. There was a sale across the street from the H in Miami. Had never been to an H sale but they seem to happen every now and then in NY. There was so much stuff. Enamels, shoes, scarves, shawls, leather bracelets, and watches. I think the sale is by invite the first day then it opens to the public for some days after. I bought a few things, couldn't help myself.....




Good for you! You made some excellent purchases!


----------



## bluenavy

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531


 
It's so pretty.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3138443
> View attachment 3138444
> View attachment 3138445
> View attachment 3138446
> View attachment 3138447


Love everything! and how lucky to get a pair of twillies for the price of one!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531


Amazing find


----------



## megustabrit

ayc said:


> OMG.. I LOVE IT







eternallove4bag said:


> That color combo is seriously TDF... Omg! Dying!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love it! Of course!







Rami00 said:


> The color combo is tdf. Congrats!







the petite lady said:


> OMG, I'm so jealous, it's gorgeous.
> First time I see a Kelly wallet in tow colours.
> Enjoy it!







missjenn said:


> Wow I think it looks awesome! What a great color combo. Congrats!







klynneann said:


> Wow, some really great pieces here!  Do you know the name of the twillies?  So lucky you got everything on sale!!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty - I love it!!







Love_Couture said:


> Absolutely amazing!







ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, love the colours







Bobmops said:


> OMG!! So elegant!







DMK said:


> Fab! Congratulations- love the colour combo







bluenavy said:


> It's so pretty.




Thank you everyone! I was hesitant in the beginning of the color. I was looking for a red one ( rouge casaque)since i always wear black and neutral color. And the choices i have been offered are  red ruby , gold and this bicolor. It was kinda difficult since I love all of them. If it is for the other bag i d go for a gold color.
So i was hesitant between all red or this one...the red ruby is kinda nice too but its not really the shade of red i want so...the SA helped me a lot! She said this one is quite difficult to come by. Quite rare and to me I really like the rouge casaque in the middle part! I hope i made the right decision!  
Thank you so much for your compliments


----------



## Keren16

agneau88 said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane twilly
> 
> View attachment 3136868




Love the colt combination !
How do you plan to wear it?


----------



## dooneybaby

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531


Pretty. Me gusta tambien.


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! U got these on sale? Seriously? I am dying Keren16!! Love these[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!  I really like the things I bought.  It does not always happen when I buy on sale.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hermes sale? Is this some sort of urban myth? Do tell.




I was surprised also.  When I opened the morning paper yesterday there it was - an announcement about the sale


----------



## Mininana

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3138443
> View attachment 3138444
> View attachment 3138445
> View attachment 3138446
> View attachment 3138447




What an amazing haul!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I was surprised also.  When I opened the morning paper yesterday there it was - an announcement about the sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138929




Wow! I have to start reading the paper! Good for you. Were they moving the store or something? Or do you think they do this regularly?


----------



## DMK

megustabrit said:


> Thank you everyone! I was hesitant in the beginning of the color. I was looking for a red one ( rouge casaque)since i always wear black and neutral color. And the choices i have been offered are  red ruby , gold and this bicolor. It was kinda difficult since I love all of them. If it is for the other bag i d go for a gold color.
> So i was hesitant between all red or this one...the red ruby is kinda nice too but its not really the shade of red i want so...the SA helped me a lot! She said this one is quite difficult to come by. Quite rare and to me I really like the rouge casaque in the middle part! I hope i made the right decision!
> Thank you so much for your compliments


I think it will look amazing with neutrals, such a great choice. What colour us the darker tone?


----------



## Keren16

klynneann said:


> Wow, some really great pieces here!  Do you know the name of the twillies?  So lucky you got everything on sale!!
> 
> View attachment 3138933
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.  I went back again today. Got a few more things.  Lots gone.  Tomorrow is the last day of the sale


----------



## Keren16

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531




Beautiful!!!
My favorite colors [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Mininana said:


> What an amazing haul!




Thank you!


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> HAHA. Not a myth and I am still in kinda shock. Cant believe no one seems to have posted about it on this forum. There was a sale across the street from the H in Miami. Had never been to an H sale but they seem to happen every now and then in NY. There was so much stuff. Enamels, shoes, scarves, shawls, leather bracelets, and watches. I think the sale is by invite the first day then it opens to the public for some days after. I bought a few things, couldn't help myself.....



Share!!!  We want to see.


----------



## klynneann

Keren16 said:


> klynneann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, some really great pieces here!  Do you know the name of the twillies?  So lucky you got everything on sale!!
> 
> View attachment 3138933
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.  I went back again today. Got a few more things.  Lots gone.  Tomorrow is the last day of the sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The attachment doesn't seem to be working for me...
Click to expand...


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! I have to start reading the paper! Good for you. Were they moving the store or something? Or do you think they do this regularly?




Think this was the first time in Miami .  It was terrific.  I hope to have the discipline not to go back tomorrow.  I hope it returns


----------



## Keren16

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Love everything! and how lucky to get a pair of twillies for the price of one!




Thanks!  I thought that also


----------



## barbie444

B 35 in rouge pivone ghw from paris


----------



## emilyrosie

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531


Seriously drooling! She's gorgeous.


----------



## Onthego

klynneann said:


> Share!!!  We want to see.


Tomorrow I will take pictures and post, I promise. Today has been a ridiculously long day...


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> Tomorrow I will take pictures and post, I promise. Today has been a ridiculously long day...



Whenever you have a chance.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531



Me gusta, Megusta 
Seriously...  it!


----------



## Onthego

klynneann said:


> Whenever you have a chance.




Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434




60% off?!!! Wow. They should do it worldwide!! [emoji16][emoji16] Lovely purchase. Love them. Congrats that you got your watch!!


----------



## Keren16

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434




You bought great things!  If it is the same sale I went to a lot of restraint was needed


----------



## agneau88

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434




Oh my god...60% off? I am flying to NY!


----------



## NewBVfan

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434




Wow!! Big congrats!!

Scarves and watches are NEVER on sale in my city!!!! [emoji23]


----------



## NewBVfan

hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254




Lovely!!! And I love ur watch!!


----------



## NewBVfan

Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611




Very, very nice match!! Now I wanna get them for my Etoupe!! [emoji28]


----------



## autumnbubble

Twilly's for the GP and cashmere shawl coz #WinterIsComing[emoji171][emoji169][emoji172][emoji170] Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434



Beautiful colors in the twilly and the shawl, and the watch is incredible - at such great prices!!  Congrats!


----------



## autumnbubble

Kat.Lee said:


> Thanks for letting me share:
> Constance III MINI Alligator Ultraviolet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119298
> View attachment 3119299
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29129003




Both the Constance and the silk are amazing!


----------



## Bobmops

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434



Wow!!! What a dream come true-60% on Hermes !&#128525;
Wish we have it one day (((


----------



## eternallove4bag

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434




Omg!!! Dying just looking at ur haul... In a good way though [emoji4][emoji4].. What a beautiful watch!


----------



## eternallove4bag

autumnbubble said:


> Twilly's for the GP and cashmere shawl coz #WinterIsComing[emoji171][emoji169][emoji172][emoji170] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139576
> View attachment 3139578




Ooooh love ur GP and such a gorgeous CSGM! May I know which one it is pls? Thanks[emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

autumnbubble said:


> Twilly's for the GP and cashmere shawl coz #WinterIsComing[emoji171][emoji169][emoji172][emoji170] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139576
> View attachment 3139578




Keep sharing!  These are beautiful!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

It was just supposed to be a quick stop at H. 





So comfy they are. I am falling more and more in love with Hermes and [emoji521] boxes. 

Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]


----------



## LVl0v3r

my Jypsiere [emoji170]


----------



## LVl0v3r

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531




Love those colors! Perfect for Autumn [emoji262][emoji260][emoji261][emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## Keren16

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3139903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Jypsiere [emoji170]




This thread is getting better & better!  Your Jypsiere is amazing[emoji179]. The color is terrific[emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Keren16

Sarah_sarah said:


> It was just supposed to be a quick stop at H.
> View attachment 3139892
> View attachment 3139893
> View attachment 3139894
> 
> 
> So comfy they are. I am falling more and more in love with Hermes and [emoji521] boxes.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]




That's how it always is.  Then something catches your eye (mine too[emoji12])   And ... It's history.  Home with a true treasure.  No regrets!


----------



## reddfoxx1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Me gusta, Megusta
> Seriously...  it!



Pretty darn gorge!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megustabrit said:


> I just got this today... What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138531







megustabrit said:


> Thank you everyone! I was hesitant in the beginning of the color. I was looking for a red one ( rouge casaque)since i always wear black and neutral color. And the choices i have been offered are  red ruby , gold and this bicolor. It was kinda difficult since I love all of them. If it is for the other bag i d go for a gold color.
> So i was hesitant between all red or this one...the red ruby is kinda nice too but its not really the shade of red i want so...the SA helped me a lot! She said this one is quite difficult to come by. Quite rare and to me I really like the rouge casaque in the middle part! I hope i made the right decision!
> Thank you so much for your compliments




Too beautiful to pass and rare to come across. Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

vivelebag said:


> Beautiful choice of twillies! I'm usually not a big fan of them on bags but this looks lovely.




Thank you so much.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Onthego said:


> Beautiful. These are the best looking twillies for my Etoupe, and over the years I have tried several. These twillies will work for several colors, etoupe, gris t, and craie. Possibly gris pearl maybe. Great choice.




Thank you. They do work on the colours you mentioned. I've tried them on my etoupe and have no doubt about it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

NewBVfan said:


> Very, very nice match!! Now I wanna get them for my Etoupe!! [emoji28]



Thank you. They do match well with etoupe.


----------



## Kat.Lee

autumnbubble said:


> Twilly's for the GP and cashmere shawl coz #WinterIsComing[emoji171][emoji169][emoji172][emoji170] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139576
> View attachment 3139578




Beautiful purchase. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

autumnbubble said:


> Both the Constance and the silk are amazing!




Thank you so much.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> It was just supposed to be a quick stop at H.
> View attachment 3139892
> View attachment 3139893
> View attachment 3139894
> 
> 
> So comfy they are. I am falling more and more in love with Hermes and [emoji521] boxes.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]




They sure look comfy. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3139903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Jypsiere [emoji170]




Lovely. Congrats


----------



## pinktailcat

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434




Congrats!! Now I hate myself decided not to go today. Thought nothing left as it was the last day....!!!!!


----------



## okiern1981

I went on a Hermès binge...[emoji51]. 

Three trousse toilette homme, two in Clemence, one in Epsom (I believe it's Epsom anyway, I'll figure it out for sure when it gets here), a Beant long wallet in Epsom, a Epsom lime Azap, a Garden Party in Toile H.


----------



## Keren16

pinktailcat said:


> Congrats!! Now I hate myself decided not to go today. Thought nothing left as it was the last day....!!!!!




I wanted to go again today.  Saw something yesterday I thought about & liked (2 twillies ). I was there thurs & fri.  Might be for the best.  I did enough damage!  Thought everything, including SA's were perfect.  I still want those twillies


----------



## LOUKPEACH

okiern1981 said:


> I went on a Hermès binge...[emoji51].
> 
> Three trousse toilette homme, two in Clemence, one in Epsom (I believe it's Epsom anyway, I'll figure it out for sure when it gets here), a Beant long wallet in Epsom, a Epsom lime Azap, a Garden Party in Toile H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140079
> View attachment 3140080
> View attachment 3140087
> View attachment 3140089
> View attachment 3140090
> View attachment 3140091


Graet collection


----------



## DMK

Sarah_sarah said:


> It was just supposed to be a quick stop at H.
> View attachment 3139892
> View attachment 3139893
> View attachment 3139894
> 
> 
> So comfy they are. I am falling more and more in love with Hermes and [emoji521] boxes.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]


Fab! &#128525;


----------



## hermesBB

Kat.Lee said:


> So lovely!! Congrats




Thank you!



ellietilly said:


> That's gorgeous, looks beautiful on you. Would you mind me asking the name of your scarf, I saw it in a window display once but the store was closed so I couldn't reference it. The pattern looks amazing.




Thanks! Sorry I don't remember the name of the scarf. Maybe you can ask the many well-versed scarf experts here. I'm quite ignorant on these names.... Sorry... 



Bobmops said:


> OMG! It looks so great !! I'm super envious!))




Thank you!



Moirai said:


> Everything looks gorgeous here. Great match of the cuff with your skin tone and perfect fit.




Thanks, it's a great light summer cuff~~




hclubfan said:


> GORGEOUS hermesBB!! I got a Kelly dog in ficelle yesterday and am thrilled by it. Congratulations on your beautiful Ano




Sounds awesome! I have a KD extreme in matte blk alligator! I love it to bits~~~



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Looks so pretty!




Thanks!



Blue Rain said:


> Very pretty. It matches your skin tone.




Thank you~~~


----------



## panthere55

Hi everyone, just wanted to share orange poppy croc cdc I just got in case anyone is wondering what the color looks like! I love it! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434


Amazing watch  and at 60% off too!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

autumnbubble said:


> Twilly's for the GP and cashmere shawl coz #WinterIsComing[emoji171][emoji169][emoji172][emoji170] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139576
> View attachment 3139578


The shawl looks great on you! Love all the colours


----------



## cr1stalangel

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share orange poppy croc cdc I just got in case anyone is wondering what the color looks like! I love it! Thank you for letting me share



Ohhh that is beautiful! Is it matte gator? Thank you for sharing Panthere55.


----------



## Coolz

Just grabbed another colvert in gator. Love it&#128518;


----------



## Coolz

Here's the kelly dog


----------



## Coolz

Sorry. Some glitch...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Coolz said:


> Just grabbed another colvert in gator. Love it[emoji38]







Coolz said:


> Here's the kelly dog







Coolz said:


> Sorry. Some glitch...




Beautiful. Love them. Congrats!!


----------



## Nostagalia

Got a rodeo


----------



## Coolz

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. Love them. Congrats!!



Thanks. Like your dress and of course the constance!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Coolz said:


> Thanks. Like your dress and of course the constance!




Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Nostagalia said:


> Got a rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140290
> View attachment 3140289




Lovely! Congrats


----------



## LaenaLovely

I love that cashmere shawl!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Omg!  Was this the sample sale in NYC?  Or a regular store sale.


----------



## MYH

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434




Gorgeous watch! And I love that Graffiti twilly too.  I have three graff twillies myself.  Can't get enough of that design.


----------



## emilyrosie

Coolz said:


> Sorry. Some glitch...


Gorgeous!


----------



## okiern1981

LOUKPEACH said:


> Graet collection




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

DMK said:


> Fab! [emoji7]





Thank you DMK [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> They sure look comfy. Congrats.




Merci Kat.Lee [emoji93][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share orange poppy croc cdc I just got in case anyone is wondering what the color looks like! I love it! Thank you for letting me share



Love it, love it, love it!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Coolz

emilyrosie said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks dear &#9786;


----------



## Bobmops

Coolz said:


> Sorry. Some glitch...



Ooooooh, perfection !


----------



## Coolz

Bobmops said:


> Ooooooh, perfection !



Thanks Bobmops&#128516;


----------



## Keren16

Coolz said:


> Sorry. Some glitch...




These are beautiful & in great colors!


----------



## autumnbubble

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh love ur GP and such a gorgeous CSGM! May I know which one it is pls? Thanks[emoji4]




It's Brides et Gris Gris


----------



## Keren16

Keren16 said:


> I was surprised also.  When I opened the morning paper yesterday there it was - an announcement about the sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3138929




The Hermes sale is over & it was a lot of fun.  I realized when I posted this picture the news above the advertisement shows not everyone has the  privilege  of participating in a luxury event.  So I put my purchases in perspective and hope others who cannot now may some day have the same opportunity.  I am not political.  It just seemed spoiled of me


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> The Hermes sale is over & it was a lot of fun.  I realized when I posted this picture the news above the advertisement shows not everyone has the  privilege  of participating in a luxury event.  So I put my purchases in perspective and hope others who cannot now may some day have the same opportunity.  I am not political.  It just seemed spoiled of me




Oh no. You didn't seem spoiled or ungrateful at all. I was really happy for you. Alot of Hermes is luck and if you have good luck you take the opportunity. It was fun to share in your excitement and I think that's the spirit if these forums. So thank you for sharing. You obviously are a very thoughtful person.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no. You didn't seem spoiled or ungrateful at all. I was really happy for you. Alot of Hermes is luck and if you have good luck you take the opportunity. It was fun to share in your excitement and I think that's the spirit if these forums. So thank you for sharing. You obviously are a very thoughtful person.




Thanks!  I kept looking back at that picture, feeling badly for those in any situation that have more immediate concerns than disposable income


----------



## agneau88

Nostagalia said:


> Got a rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140290
> View attachment 3140289




This is so cute. Enjoy the horse in good health.


----------



## panthere55

Bobmops said:


> Love it, love it, love it!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


 


cr1stalangel said:


> Ohhh that is beautiful! Is it matte gator? Thank you for sharing Panthere55.


 


Thank you so much! Yes it is matte! I usually go for shiny but couldn't pass up small scales haha...I have shiny geranium croc so this one was perfect for my collection


----------



## ceci

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share orange poppy croc cdc I just got in case anyone is wondering what the color looks like! I love it! Thank you for letting me share




Congrats! SA showed this one in large scale too! Very stunning color indeed!


----------



## cr1stalangel

panthere55 said:


> Thank you so much! Yes it is matte! I usually go for shiny but couldn't pass up small scales haha...I have shiny geranium croc so this one was perfect for my collection



Would've done the same myself.


----------



## ceci

L'Arbre Du Vent CW22 + Permabrass Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring made my first step into "90cm carre" world. Usually CSGM fits more I need. But it's hard to say NO to these vibrant colors that silk is offering!! Going to get lots of inspirations from this scarf for my own creative design! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## Moirai

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434



Awesome purchases! Even better at those prices!




autumnbubble said:


> Twilly's for the GP and cashmere shawl coz #WinterIsComing[emoji171][emoji169][emoji172][emoji170] Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139576
> View attachment 3139578



Gorgeous!




Sarah_sarah said:


> It was just supposed to be a quick stop at H.
> View attachment 3139892
> View attachment 3139893
> View attachment 3139894
> 
> 
> So comfy they are. I am falling more and more in love with Hermes and [emoji521] boxes.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]



Love the leather and hardware details.




LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3139903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Jypsiere [emoji170]



Beautiful color.




okiern1981 said:


> I went on a Hermès binge...[emoji51].
> 
> Three trousse toilette homme, two in Clemence, one in Epsom (I believe it's Epsom anyway, I'll figure it out for sure when it gets here), a Beant long wallet in Epsom, a Epsom lime Azap, a Garden Party in Toile H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140079
> View attachment 3140080
> View attachment 3140087
> View attachment 3140089
> View attachment 3140090
> View attachment 3140091



Very nice.


----------



## Moirai

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share orange poppy croc cdc I just got in case anyone is wondering what the color looks like! I love it! Thank you for letting me share



Gorgeous matte croc cdc!




Coolz said:


> Sorry. Some glitch...



Gorgeous blues! 




Nostagalia said:


> Got a rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140290
> View attachment 3140289



So cute!




Keren16 said:


> The Hermes sale is over & it was a lot of fun.  I realized when I posted this picture the news above the advertisement shows not everyone has the  privilege  of participating in a luxury event.  So I put my purchases in perspective and hope others who cannot now may some day have the same opportunity.  I am not political.  It just seemed spoiled of me





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no. You didn't seem spoiled or ungrateful at all. I was really happy for you. Alot of Hermes is luck and if you have good luck you take the opportunity. It was fun to share in your excitement and I think that's the spirit if these forums. So thank you for sharing. You obviously are a very thoughtful person.



You said it well, PocketbookPup. 
Thanks for sharing, Keren.


----------



## Moirai

ceci said:


> L'Arbre Du Vent CW22 + Permabrass Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring made my first step into "90cm carre" world. Usually CSGM fits more I need. But it's hard to say NO to these vibrant colors that silk is offering!! Going to get lots of inspirations from this scarf for my own creative design! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3140610



This is such a beautiful pattern and cw.


----------



## Keren16

ceci said:


> L'Arbre Du Vent CW22 + Permabrass Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring made my first step into "90cm carre" world. Usually CSGM fits more I need. But it's hard to say NO to these vibrant colors that silk is offering!! Going to get lots of inspirations from this scarf for my own creative design! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3140610




The pattern & colors of this carre  are terrific!  Enjoy wearing.  It is beautiful !!


----------



## Nikonina

ceci said:


> L'Arbre Du Vent CW22 + Permabrass Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring made my first step into "90cm carre" world. Usually CSGM fits more I need. But it's hard to say NO to these vibrant colors that silk is offering!! Going to get lots of inspirations from this scarf for my own creative design! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3140610




Love the vibrant color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

okiern1981 said:


> I went on a Hermès binge...[emoji51].
> 
> Three trousse toilette homme, two in Clemence, one in Epsom (I believe it's Epsom anyway, I'll figure it out for sure when it gets here), a Beant long wallet in Epsom, a Epsom lime Azap, a Garden Party in Toile H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140079
> View attachment 3140080
> View attachment 3140087
> View attachment 3140089
> View attachment 3140090
> View attachment 3140091




Omg!!! U got some awesome H goodies!!


----------



## okiern1981

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! U got some awesome H goodies!!




Thank you!  I went a little crazy didn't I?  [emoji15]


----------



## eternallove4bag

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to share orange poppy croc cdc I just got in case anyone is wondering what the color looks like! I love it! Thank you for letting me share



Stunning!




Coolz said:


> Sorry. Some glitch...



Wow! Gorgeous!



Nostagalia said:


> Got a rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140290
> View attachment 3140289



Beautiful rodeo... Patiently waiting for mine!



autumnbubble said:


> It's Brides et Gris Gris



Thank u! It's perfect!



ceci said:


> L'Arbre Du Vent CW22 + Permabrass Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring made my first step into "90cm carre" world. Usually CSGM fits more I need. But it's hard to say NO to these vibrant colors that silk is offering!! Going to get lots of inspirations from this scarf for my own creative design! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3140610




Don't blame u ceci this is so gorgeous!


----------



## Love_Couture

Nostagalia said:


> Got a rodeo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140290
> View attachment 3140289




Cute and nice color. Congrats. [emoji206]


----------



## Onthego

Keren16 said:


> The Hermes sale is over & it was a lot of fun.  I realized when I posted this picture the news above the advertisement shows not everyone has the  privilege  of participating in a luxury event.  So I put my purchases in perspective and hope others who cannot now may some day have the same opportunity.  I am not political.  It just seemed spoiled of me



Dear Keren, the ad for the sale unfortunately was put in an awkward place. It had nothing to do with you.


----------



## Keren16

Onthego said:


> Dear Keren, the ad for the sale unfortunately was put in an awkward place. It had nothing to do with you.




Thank you for understanding


----------



## panthere55

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful rodeo... Patiently waiting for mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u! It's perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame u ceci this is so gorgeous!





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous matte croc cdc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blues!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said it well, PocketbookPup.
> Thanks for sharing, Keren.



Thank you!


----------



## PF2010

ceci said:


> L'Arbre Du Vent CW22 + Permabrass Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring made my first step into "90cm carre" world. Usually CSGM fits more I need. But it's hard to say NO to these vibrant colors that silk is offering!! Going to get lots of inspirations from this scarf for my own creative design! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3140610


Thanks for posting! I wasn't considering this scarf until I saw yours. So vibrant. I could see it being used in winter to add some pop and in summer as well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ceci said:


> L'Arbre Du Vent CW22 + Permabrass Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring made my first step into "90cm carre" world. Usually CSGM fits more I need. But it's hard to say NO to these vibrant colors that silk is offering!! Going to get lots of inspirations from this scarf for my own creative design! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3140610




Beautiful. Love it.


----------



## ceci

Moirai said:


> This is such a beautiful pattern and cw.







Keren16 said:


> The pattern & colors of this carre  are terrific!  Enjoy wearing.  It is beautiful !!







Nikonina said:


> Love the vibrant color!







eternallove4bag said:


> Don't blame u ceci this is so gorgeous!







PF2010 said:


> Thanks for posting! I wasn't considering this scarf until I saw yours. So vibrant. I could see it being used in winter to add some pop and in summer as well.







Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful. Love it.




Thank you all [emoji4] I was totally attracted to the 4 colorful corners & agreed with DH that Colors won't be as bright as in CSGM. This, with the help of scarf ring, has just broken my own rule not to have 90cm silk. Haha!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ceci said:


> L'Arbre Du Vent CW22 + Permabrass Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring made my first step into "90cm carre" world. Usually CSGM fits more I need. But it's hard to say NO to these vibrant colors that silk is offering!! Going to get lots of inspirations from this scarf for my own creative design! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3140610



*ceci*, you have this season's HG, L'Arbe du Vent is gorgeous in any CW ~ still waiting for mine to arrive at my local H. Congrats and thanks for the stunning pic!


----------



## eudo

Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!

Got to have it! Here you are!


----------



## ceci

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ceci*, you have this season's HG, L'Arbe du Vent is gorgeous in any CW ~ still waiting for mine to arrive at my local H. Congrats and thanks for the stunning pic!




Thank you Vigee! You are so sweet! Wish you get your favorite one(s) very soon!!


----------



## ceci

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




Wow! Wow! Wow! This BE Nilo is truly electrify! Absolutely stunning!! Thank you for sharing! Just amazing!!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




Such a stunning beauty and beautiful scales. Huge congrats!![emoji170]


----------



## Crescent Shadow

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!



OMG TDF!! Congrats congrats!


----------



## Kkho

That is a beauty Eudo. Super envious! Congrats and enjoy her in good health.


----------



## Lucynancy

ceci said:


> L'Arbre Du Vent CW22 + Permabrass Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring made my first step into "90cm carre" world. Usually CSGM fits more I need. But it's hard to say NO to these vibrant colors that silk is offering!! Going to get lots of inspirations from this scarf for my own creative design! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3140610


Wow!! Its one of my HG!!! Major congrats!!


----------



## Lucynancy

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244


You super lucky girl!!! Congrats!!


----------



## honhon

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244


oooohhhh this is one beautiful kelly!!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




Wow!!! That's breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## the petite lady

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244


OMG, this is so beautiful! I love electrique blue, I have one but it's leather...It's even more beautiful in crocodile!!!
Enjoy it!


----------



## eudo

the petite lady said:


> OMG, this is so beautiful! I love electrique blue, I have one but it's leather...It's even more beautiful in crocodile!!!
> Enjoy it!




Thank you! Yes it is beautiful! I will use it a lot!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




Amazing. Lucky girl [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## louboutal

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




Wow!! It was your lucky day!! And amazing bag in an extra amazing color! [emoji16] enjoy her!!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Coolz

Keren16 said:


> These are beautiful & in great colors!





Moirai said:


> Gorgeous blues!



Thanks Keren16 & Moirai &#9786;


----------



## Coolz

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!



Thanks dear &#9786;


----------



## megt10

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244



OMG, that is a truly stunning bag.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Love love love!  Congrats!


----------



## pcil

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




That's one stunning bag!! Congrats!!


----------



## Love_Couture

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244



OMG! Such a beauty!  Congratulations!


----------



## autumnbubble

ceci said:


> L'Arbre Du Vent CW22 + Permabrass Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring made my first step into "90cm carre" world. Usually CSGM fits more I need. But it's hard to say NO to these vibrant colors that silk is offering!! Going to get lots of inspirations from this scarf for my own creative design! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 3140610




This one is amazing! Now I want one myself


----------



## Scarf and Glove

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244


Breathtaking! Many congrats on your addition-


----------



## Onthego

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244


 This is crazy beautiful.


----------



## qwertyz

papertiger said:


> Never mind this looks great on you *qwertyz*!



Thanks, papertiger. I was worried it looks too big on me. I think it's the only bracelet other than the hapi that doesn't fall half way down my arm. Haha. 





megt10 said:


> Love this on you. Have fun shopping!




Thanks, megt! I look always look forward to your outfits and shopping!



emilyrosie said:


> Gorgeous! Can't wait to see more.




Thanks, emilyrosie! I managed to get a few more items. 

Here are the rest from Rome and Milan:











Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Rami00

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244



Geez! 

How stunning is this beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## Love_Couture

qwertyz said:


> Thanks, papertiger. I was worried it looks too big on me. I think it's the only bracelet other than the hapi that doesn't fall half way down my arm. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, megt! I look always look forward to your outfits and shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, emilyrosie! I managed to get a few more items.
> 
> Here are the rest from Rome and Milan:
> 
> View attachment 3141445
> View attachment 3141446
> View attachment 3141447
> View attachment 3141448
> View attachment 3141449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141444
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Very nice. Enjoy your new H goodies!


----------



## BBdieBiene

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




Wow! She is beyond words! You are so lucky! Big congrats!


----------



## Bobmops

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244



Wow! Lucky you!


----------



## ellietilly

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




Beautiful, absolutely stunning. Can't wait to see your mod shots. Enjoy!


----------



## Mininana

qwertyz said:


> Thanks, papertiger. I was worried it looks too big on me. I think it's the only bracelet other than the hapi that doesn't fall half way down my arm. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, megt! I look always look forward to your outfits and shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, emilyrosie! I managed to get a few more items.
> 
> Here are the rest from Rome and Milan:
> 
> View attachment 3141445
> View attachment 3141446
> View attachment 3141447
> View attachment 3141448
> View attachment 3141449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141444
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




what an awesome haul!! I love your twillies, I was so torn between those and the same in hot pink for my Gold B!!! 
(got the pink ones in the end)


where are those lovely twillies going to?


----------



## bluenavy

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244


 
wow, gorgeous,


----------



## bluenavy

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3139903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Jypsiere [emoji170]


 


Love this pop of color


----------



## bluenavy

Onthego said:


> Hi, so I wasn't going to go to this sale. I was rushed really and didn't know what to expect. Imagine my jaw dropping when the SA said everything was 60% off. Say what? I have been wanting a watch but didn't or couldn't because they are so much and I have plenty of watches. So these were my unexpected purchases. Even got my husband a tie. Love that watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3139434


 


60%, wow, I wish my local H would have a sale too.


----------



## bluerosespf

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244



That bag is, as the kids say, completely AMAZEBALLS.


----------



## sonaale

Sarah_sarah said:


> It was just supposed to be a quick stop at H.
> View attachment 3139892
> View attachment 3139893
> View attachment 3139894
> 
> 
> So comfy they are. I am falling more and more in love with Hermes and [emoji521] boxes.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji93]



Wow! Those boots are TDF! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sonaale

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244



Wow! Wow! Wow! Congratulations


----------



## Keren16

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




OUTSTANDING [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Keren16

qwertyz said:


> Thanks, papertiger. I was worried it looks too big on me. I think it's the only bracelet other than the hapi that doesn't fall half way down my arm. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, megt! I look always look forward to your outfits and shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, emilyrosie! I managed to get a few more items.
> 
> Here are the rest from Rome and Milan:
> 
> View attachment 3141445
> View attachment 3141446
> View attachment 3141447
> View attachment 3141448
> View attachment 3141449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141444
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Everything is beautiful.  You made great choices!  If you don't mind, what is the name of the twillies ?


----------



## sandbag

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244


This is gorgeous! I have had the same bag in a 35 for 2 years and have not taken it out yet. Please post modeling pics so I can see what you wear it with. I wish mine was a 28! 
Enjoy and use it in good health!


----------



## panthere55

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244


 
Wow shes amazing! It's one of my fav colors!


----------



## qwertyz

Love_Couture said:


> Very nice. Enjoy your new H goodies!




Thank you, Love_Couture!


----------



## qwertyz

Mininana said:


> what an awesome haul!! I love your twillies, I was so torn between those and the same in hot pink for my Gold B!!!
> 
> (got the pink ones in the end)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are those lovely twillies going to?




I had the same dilemma! They are going on my black mini Lady Dior. [emoji4]


----------



## qwertyz

Keren16 said:


> Everything is beautiful.  You made great choices!  If you don't mind, what is the name of the twillies ?




Thank you, Karen 16! They are called Rive Droite Rive Gauche: http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...ive-gauch-rose-vif-turquoise-creme-71064.html.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

sonaale said:


> Wow! Those boots are TDF! Absolutely gorgeous!




Thank you so much Sonaale [emoji178] they are also super comfy.


----------



## eternallove4bag

qwertyz said:


> Thanks, papertiger. I was worried it looks too big on me. I think it's the only bracelet other than the hapi that doesn't fall half way down my arm. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, megt! I look always look forward to your outfits and shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, emilyrosie! I managed to get a few more items.
> 
> Here are the rest from Rome and Milan:
> 
> View attachment 3141445
> View attachment 3141446
> View attachment 3141447
> View attachment 3141448
> View attachment 3141449
> 
> 
> View attachment 3141444
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Omg!!! What amazing choices!!!


----------



## qwertyz

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! What amazing choices!!!



Thanks, eternallove4bag!


----------



## Serva1

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




This is an amazing bag. I have never seen BE in nilo. Lovely size for an exotic K. Thank you for sharing and major congrats!!!


----------



## minismurf04

Went to pick up my moon cake...


	

		
			
		

		
	
 blue azteque Calvi


Ficelle Lizzie kd ghw 


Jardin anglais 90cm silk 

All unplanned purchases but perfect for my upcoming birthday pressie! 
Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## tammywks

Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware


----------



## Mininana

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3142732
> 
> Went to pick up my moon cake...
> View attachment 3142733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue azteque Calvi
> View attachment 3142734
> 
> Ficelle Lizzie kd ghw
> View attachment 3142735
> 
> Jardin anglais 90cm silk
> 
> All unplanned purchases but perfect for my upcoming birthday pressie!
> Happy Tuesday everyone!




I am OBSESSED with your jardin anglais!! The color is beautiful!!!!





tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759




Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## GimmieHermes

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244



Oh My ! I just Can't! Beyond amazing! 
Congrats!


----------



## bluenavy

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3142732
> 
> Went to pick up my moon cake...
> View attachment 3142733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue azteque Calvi
> View attachment 3142734
> 
> Ficelle Lizzie kd ghw
> View attachment 3142735
> 
> Jardin anglais 90cm silk
> 
> All unplanned purchases but perfect for my upcoming birthday pressie!
> Happy Tuesday everyone!


 
Love the silk


----------



## bluenavy

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759


 
OMG, very lucky, it is gorgeous


----------



## sonaale

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759



It's gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3142732
> 
> Went to pick up my moon cake...
> View attachment 3142733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue azteque Calvi
> View attachment 3142734
> 
> Ficelle Lizzie kd ghw
> View attachment 3142735
> 
> Jardin anglais 90cm silk
> 
> All unplanned purchases but perfect for my upcoming birthday pressie!
> Happy Tuesday everyone!



Ooooh! Gorgeous! Happy birthday in advance [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]



tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759




Gasp! Gasp! C in Rouge H is TDF!!!!


----------



## Rami00

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759


 
WOW! I love this.


----------



## crazyforbag

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759


 


congrats!! Very pretty Constance!!


----------



## Keren16

qwertyz said:


> Thank you, Karen 16! They are called Rive Droite Rive Gauche: http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-d...ive-gauch-rose-vif-turquoise-creme-71064.html.




Thank you!


----------



## agneau88

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759




Pretty!!!


----------



## sassygee

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759




*Congratulations...very nice C*


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hmmm.....what could this be? Perhaps something I have been looking for quite a while.....Will post more soon


----------



## agneau88

QuelleFromage said:


> Hmmm.....what could this be? Perhaps something I have been looking for quite a while.....Will post more soon




Bicolor kelly!!!! Please post more pictures!


----------



## ayc

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759



wow... I have been looking for this for LONG TIME!!


----------



## vivelebag

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244




So excited for you! What an incredible piece!!!


----------



## vivelebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Hmmm.....what could this be? Perhaps something I have been looking for quite a while.....Will post more soon




Oooooh! Want to see more!


----------



## minismurf04

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759



That is droolworthy combo!



Mininana said:


> I am OBSESSED with your jardin anglais!! The color is beautiful!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, congrats!



Thank you! Ive been eyeing this for a while now...love all the spring colors! The way a garden should look!



bluenavy said:


> Love the silk



Thank you! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh! Gorgeous! Happy birthday in advance [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> Gasp! Gasp! C in Rouge H is TDF!!!!







QuelleFromage said:


> Hmmm.....what could this be? Perhaps something I have been looking for quite a while.....Will post more soon




Woo..love the stitching!


----------



## maplemoose

QuelleFromage said:


> Hmmm.....what could this be? Perhaps something I have been looking for quite a while.....Will post more soon


Barenia Kelly 32 with raspberry interior and stitching from 2013...


----------



## ayc

QuelleFromage said:


> Hmmm.....what could this be? Perhaps something I have been looking for quite a while.....Will post more soon



OMG.. you are killing me!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244


Whoa! Turn the car around.....fabulous


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Hmmm.....what could this be? Perhaps something I have been looking for quite a while.....Will post more soon



QF, where did you find this? It looks like barenia with contrast lining and stitching???? Do show -- and tell -- more!


----------



## Txoceangirl

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3142732
> 
> Went to pick up my moon cake...
> View attachment 3142733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue azteque Calvi
> View attachment 3142734
> 
> Ficelle Lizzie kd ghw
> View attachment 3142735
> 
> Jardin anglais 90cm silk
> 
> All unplanned purchases but perfect for my upcoming birthday pressie!
> Happy Tuesday everyone!



Love the scarf and kd, fab finds. Happy Birthday!!



tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759



So beautiful. Love this!


----------



## QuelleFromage

agneau88 said:


> Bicolor kelly!!!! Please post more pictures!





vivelebag said:


> Oooooh! Want to see more!





minismurf04 said:


> Woo..love the stitching!





maplemoose said:


> Barenia Kelly 32 with raspberry interior and stitching from 2013...





ayc said:


> OMG.. you are killing me!!





catsinthebag said:


> QF, where did you find this? It looks like barenia with contrast lining and stitching???? Do show -- and tell -- more!



It's something I've always wanted but missed when it came out....So Flash Kelly (Kelly Eclat) 32 cm in fauve Tadelakt with Rubis interior, stitching, and underside of handle. 
It is a very special bag, to me at least. 
I shipped it home after seeing it, so I will do a real reveal when it gets to the house as it deserves better pictures than I took.
I LOVE the Tadelakt - I know people are mixed on it but it's halfway between Barenia and Box and to me has the best qualities of both - and I love contrast lining bags. SO bags don't have the contrast lining on the flap
Totally shocked at myself for buying a gold K28 AND this in the same month - two gold-colored bags - but I think they they are quite different. I am MAJORLY on Ban Island now!!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Tammywks, I love rouge H and this Constance looks great with permabrass.


----------



## Love_Couture

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759




Very nice! I recently got the same color Kelly and in love. Congratulations.


----------



## ari

TenaciousB said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Finally found the scarf after a long search, thank u my dearest SA.
> View attachment 3135806
> View attachment 3135807


beautiful! we need modeling pictures!



hermesBB said:


> Haven't been doing much H shopping lately. Here is something I've been waiting for quite some time, ever since I saw VigeeLeBrun's post  Ano cuff in Ficelle Lizzie
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136253
> 
> 
> Flip it around
> View attachment 3136254


Amazing - love it - need it!


Kat.Lee said:


> My new favourite twillies for Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136611


Kat beautiful - we are twins on the twillies, I bought them for my white B when I wear it with baige colors



sonaale said:


> Love your twillies (and of course your Birkin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful summer outfit.  Beautiful bag



thank you *sonaale*!



agneau88 said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane twilly
> 
> View attachment 3136868



So gorgeous!



Lollipop15 said:


> Hello, I'm so happy to share my new Picotin MM in Gris T!



so cute!


----------



## ari

eudo said:


> Today my SA told me that this beauty is waiting for me.. My lucky day! Nilo Kelly 28 with one of the most beautiful color - electric blue!
> 
> Got to have it! Here you are!
> View attachment 3141241
> View attachment 3141242
> View attachment 3141243
> View attachment 3141244



wow! Major congrats! this is amazing!


----------



## Lucynancy

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759



Congrats!! Hope to have non-identical twin with your bag soon. I'm waiting for my C24 in same colour with Rouge H lacquer buckle soon


----------



## doves75

QuelleFromage said:


> Hmmm.....what could this be? Perhaps something I have been looking for quite a while.....Will post more soon




Congrats QF!! I cannot wait to see more pics of this K Éclat bag. It's very unique [emoji106]


----------



## Mochiyii

sonaale said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Congratulations




Wow wow wow wow!! The BEST color and perfect size!! May I add... Your S.A. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## Lollipop15

I just purchased a carmen duo for my Picotin


----------



## agneau88

Lollipop15 said:


> I just purchased a carmen duo for my Picotin




Nice contrasting color!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lollipop15 said:


> I just purchased a carmen duo for my Picotin




Very beautiful. Love it![emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> I just purchased a carmen duo for my Picotin




So pretty! Love the color of ur Picotin too[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lollipop15

agneau88 said:


> Nice contrasting color!





Kat.Lee said:


> Very beautiful. Love it![emoji170]





eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty! Love the color of ur Picotin too[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much! ^^ I love the pop colors on Gris T


----------



## Love_Couture

Lollipop15 said:


> I just purchased a carmen duo for my Picotin



So cute.  Thanks for sharing.  Congrats.


----------



## Bobmops

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759



Wow! That's great color !!! I start liking permabrass more and more!&#128526;


----------



## eternallove4bag

I can never ever get enough of these shawls and clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> I can never ever get enough of these shawls and clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143891


*
Green goodness!!!! Marwari *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lollipop15 said:


> I just purchased a carmen duo for my Picotin



Soooo cute! Omg I need that duo!


----------



## temps

These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.


----------



## doves75

It's been a long time and today is the day for  a quick reveal. Finally took a plunge in the world of clic clac [emoji4][emoji4] 
Been thinking about getting one but debating until my very sweet SA has the perfect match for me. 
Introducing Rose gold and black enamel clic clac. Oh and I pick up the new Le Monde D'Hermes and there's a new bracelet coming up...ehmm...it's really hard to stay on ban island in H world.


----------



## doves75

temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951




Oh temps...congratulations on you Birkin and the bracelet. I just saw the bracelet on the new H magazine and mentioned in my post [emoji16][emoji16]. It looks nice ...may I see some modeling pics? What is it called? 
Thanks for sharing and again congratulations!!


----------



## Dipmai

Lollipop15 said:


> I just purchased a carmen duo for my Picotin




We are twins on the carmen. I just bought one too!


----------



## Keren16

QuelleFromage said:


> It's something I've always wanted but missed when it came out....So Flash Kelly (Kelly Eclat) 32 cm in fauve Tadelakt with Rubis interior, stitching, and underside of handle.
> 
> It is a very special bag, to me at least.
> 
> I shipped it home after seeing it, so I will do a real reveal when it gets to the house as it deserves better pictures than I took.
> 
> I LOVE the Tadelakt - I know people are mixed on it but it's halfway between Barenia and Box and to me has the best qualities of both - and I love contrast lining bags. SO bags don't have the contrast lining on the flap
> 
> Totally shocked at myself for buying a gold K28 AND this in the same month - two gold-colored bags - but I think they they are quite different. I am MAJORLY on Ban Island now!!




As soon as I saw the preview pic I loved[emoji175]
I'm sure it is  beautiful & amazing irl 
Justify the purchase this way - it was meant to be (both K's) 
Otherwise they would not have appeared


----------



## Dipmai

temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951







doves75 said:


> It's been a long time and today is the day for  a quick reveal. Finally took a plunge in the world of clic clac [emoji4][emoji4]
> Been thinking about getting one but debating until my very sweet SA has the perfect match for me.
> Introducing Rose gold and black enamel clic clac. Oh and I pick up the new Le Monde D'Hermes and there's a new bracelet coming up...ehmm...it's really hard to stay on ban island in H world.
> 
> View attachment 3143952
> View attachment 3143953
> View attachment 3143954




Beautiful B and I love the new hinged bracelets. 
Dove 75...love rose gold with anything!


----------



## Keren16

Lollipop15 said:


> I just purchased a carmen duo for my Picotin




Great way to accessorize your Pico


----------



## temps

doves75 said:


> Oh temps...congratulations on you Birkin and the bracelet. I just saw the bracelet on the new H magazine and mentioned in my post [emoji16][emoji16]. It looks nice ...may I see some modeling pics? What is it called?
> Thanks for sharing and again congratulations!!




Thank you doves! Not sure what the bracelet is called but I took a pic of the tag. And here's my modeling pic. I'm about to go to bed so just a quick shot of my wrist.   I'll post a better modeling pic when I'm ready to go out.


----------



## doves75

temps said:


> Thank you doves! Not sure what the bracelet is called but I took a pic of the tag. And here's my modeling pic. I'm about to go to bed so just a quick shot of my wrist.   I'll post a better modeling pic when I'm ready to go out.
> 
> View attachment 3143964
> 
> View attachment 3143970




Oh thank you temps...I must say the bracelet looks good on you.
Have a good sleep my dear. [emoji99][emoji99]


----------



## doves75

Dipmai said:


> Beautiful B and I love the new hinged bracelets.
> Dove 75...love rose gold with anything!




Thank you Dipmai...I agree Rose gold is so pretty [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Silk in jewel tones for fall!  Popped in today for twillys, but my atore didn't have much.  Came home with this instead.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Omg!  I love love hat shawl!


----------



## sonaale

LaenaLovely said:


> Silk in jewel tones for fall!  Popped in today for twillys, but my atore didn't have much.  Came home with this instead.



It's beautiful!  Congratulations! 





doves75 said:


> It's been a long time and today is the day for  a quick reveal. Finally took a plunge in the world of clic clac [emoji4][emoji4]
> Been thinking about getting one but debating until my very sweet SA has the perfect match for me.
> Introducing Rose gold and black enamel clic clac. Oh and I pick up the new Le Monde D'Hermes and there's a new bracelet coming up...ehmm...it's really hard to stay on ban island in H world.
> 
> View attachment 3143952
> View attachment 3143953
> View attachment 3143954



I have the same Clic clac! Congratulations!  I'm sure you will love it! Such a beautiful and versatile piece!




temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951


Congratulations on the bracelet and Birkin!


----------



## MSO13

temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951




Oh so beautiful temps!! is it Craie? it looks so stunning with the gold hardware! huge congratulations!!


----------



## Love_Couture

temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951




Beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Congratulations! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BBdieBiene

temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951




Oh my, how gorgeous! Big congrats and enjoy them in good health!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.

What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned


----------



## Chubbymoo

tammywks said:


> Today's purchase: Constance 24 Rouge H Sombrero with permabrass hardware
> 
> View attachment 3142759



Omg drooling!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;


----------



## Mininana

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned




This bag is gorgeous! And it looks pristine

I keep feeling a bit of guilt knowing I snatched the bag you wanted a couple weeks ago (raisin K with PHW) but this tops them all!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mininana said:


> This bag is gorgeous! And it looks pristine
> 
> I keep feeling a bit of guilt knowing I snatched the bag you wanted a couple weeks ago (raisin K with PHW) but this tops them all!!


Awww Mininana, that's so sweet. My raisin bag will come one day! (although not if I keep buying brown bags!). 
Thank you for finding the bag as special as I do


----------



## LaenaLovely

temps said:


> Thank you doves! Not sure what the bracelet is called but I took a pic of the tag. And here's my modeling pic. I'm about to go to bed so just a quick shot of my wrist.   I'll post a better modeling pic when I'm ready to go out.
> 
> View attachment 3143964
> 
> View attachment 3143970



It looks lovely on you!  A great addition!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LaenaLovely

sonaale said:


> It's beautiful!  Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same Clic clac! Congratulations!  I'm sure you will love it! Such a beautiful and versatile piece!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the bracelet and Birkin!



Sonnale - thank you so much


----------



## Ccc1

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned


Beautiful K  Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

LaenaLovely said:


> Silk in jewel tones for fall!  Popped in today for twillys, but my atore didn't have much.  Came home with this instead.





temps said:


> Thank you doves! Not sure what the bracelet is called but I took a pic of the tag. And here's my modeling pic. I'm about to go to bed so just a quick shot of my wrist.   I'll post a better modeling pic when I'm ready to go out.
> 
> View attachment 3143964
> 
> View attachment 3143970





temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951





doves75 said:


> It's been a long time and today is the day for  a quick reveal. Finally took a plunge in the world of clic clac [emoji4][emoji4]
> Been thinking about getting one but debating until my very sweet SA has the perfect match for me.
> Introducing Rose gold and black enamel clic clac. Oh and I pick up the new Le Monde D'Hermes and there's a new bracelet coming up...ehmm...it's really hard to stay on ban island in H world.
> 
> View attachment 3143952
> View attachment 3143953
> View attachment 3143954




Such beautiful goodies!  Congrats to all!  Nice to see the new hinged bracelet


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned



Stunning!


----------



## Love_Couture

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned




Very beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## roy40

Dipmai said:


> We are twins on the carmen. I just bought one too!
> 
> View attachment 3143961




I just wanted to say there's something very special and particularly beautiful about your B! Very, very gorgeous! Love your accessories as well!


----------



## bbbarbbb

QUOTE=QuelleFromage;29244479]I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.

What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned [/QUOTE]




















That is such a lovely and special bag! Congratulations on acquiring it finally!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned


Spectacular! Congrats and enjoy in good health-


----------



## Lollipop15

Love_Couture said:


> So cute.  Thanks for sharing.  Congrats.



Thank you! I love the colors 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo cute! Omg I need that duo!



Thank you! The color combination is very cute 



Dipmai said:


> We are twins on the carmen. I just bought one too!



Yay happy to be your twin! The carmen looks great on your B 



Keren16 said:


> Great way to accessorize your Pico



Thanks! I like pop colors


----------



## hermesBB

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned




This is indeed very unique! I love Tadalaket. I have a B and a K in that leather. It is very buttery and has a nice sheen. Congrats on scoring such a beauty!!!


----------



## DMK

temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951


Stunning &#128525;


----------



## DMK

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned


Classic with a twist &#128522;


----------



## Dipmai

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned




Congrats on your find! She's a beauty!!


----------



## Dipmai

roy40 said:


> I just wanted to say there's something very special and particularly beautiful about your B! Very, very gorgeous! Love your accessories as well!




Thanks Roy40. She's the only B I've got so far so I like getting new accessories to change up the look.


----------



## ellietilly

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned




Wow, that's an amazing combination - looks absolutely stunning. A great find and worth the ban!!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> I can never ever get enough of these shawls and clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143891



That's beautiful! Great colors, especially greens )))


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> Silk in jewel tones for fall!  Popped in today for twillys, but my atore didn't have much.  Came home with this instead.



Super choice! Love it !


----------



## Bobmops

temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951



Great color of your B ! I'm in love &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Super choice! Love it !



Thank you bobmops.  I may wear it today.  That's my test if I love it...if I can't wait to wear it--usually a good sign.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned



I remember being shown this at my store, congrats, very much worth waiting for!


----------



## ari

temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951



Beautiful B, what color is it? love this color!
the bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## ari

doves75 said:


> It's been a long time and today is the day for  a quick reveal. Finally took a plunge in the world of clic clac [emoji4][emoji4]
> Been thinking about getting one but debating until my very sweet SA has the perfect match for me.
> Introducing Rose gold and black enamel clic clac. Oh and I pick up the new Le Monde D'Hermes and there's a new bracelet coming up...ehmm...it's really hard to stay on ban island in H world.
> 
> View attachment 3143952
> View attachment 3143953
> View attachment 3143954



amazing clic clac!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Silk in jewel tones for fall!  Popped in today for twillys, but my atore didn't have much.  Came home with this instead.



nice colors, we need modeling pictures!


----------



## Lucynancy

hermesBB said:


> This is indeed very unique! I love Tadalaket. I have a B and a K in that leather. It is very buttery and has a nice sheen. Congrats on scoring such a beauty!!!


I love tadelakt as well!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> That's beautiful! Great colors, especially greens )))




Thank u Bopmops!!! Why do I feel that we r twins on the green shawl and the green Clic H... Do u have the same? I somehow feel u were my inspiration for getting this green combo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951



Whoa! What a beautiful neutral for ur B and I saw this bracelet in store and I really like it! Beautiful choices!!



doves75 said:


> It's been a long time and today is the day for  a quick reveal. Finally took a plunge in the world of clic clac [emoji4][emoji4]
> Been thinking about getting one but debating until my very sweet SA has the perfect match for me.
> Introducing Rose gold and black enamel clic clac. Oh and I pick up the new Le Monde D'Hermes and there's a new bracelet coming up...ehmm...it's really hard to stay on ban island in H world.
> 
> View attachment 3143952
> View attachment 3143953
> View attachment 3143954



I know what u mean doves75! With such fabulous choices so hard to stay on ban island!!! Twins on that clic clac with u[emoji173]&#65039;



Dipmai said:


> We are twins on the carmen. I just bought one too!
> 
> View attachment 3143961



So pretty! Love ur B btw[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> Silk in jewel tones for fall!  Popped in today for twillys, but my atore didn't have much.  Came home with this instead.



Ooooh love the shawls!!! Gorgeous colors on it!



QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned




Such a gorgeous K!! Many congrats on this beauty!


----------



## the petite lady

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned


It's beautiful and so rare, your a lucky girl!!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned



This is absolutely lovely. So worth the ban!


----------



## Metrowestmama

QuelleFromage said:


> Awww Mininana, that's so sweet. My raisin bag will come one day! (although not if I keep buying brown bags!).
> Thank you for finding the bag as special as I do



There is a raisin Birkin on AFF......not sure if that is what you're looking for though.


----------



## Kat.Lee

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned




Such a timeless beauty. I can imagine the buttery feel of the skin. Huge congrats!


----------



## agneau88

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned




Stunning!!! We were waiting for these pictures for a long time. This Kelly is so special.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> nice colors, we need modeling pictures!



I plan to wear it tomorrow!   I'll post them then.    You are all so kind!


----------



## Keren16

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned




Such a beautiful bag & you were fortunate to get it
Wear her well & show us in action if you can!


----------



## sonaale

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned



Beautiful!  Congratulations.  Ban island will be alot more fun with such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## tammywks

Chubbymoo said:


> Omg drooling!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;




Thanks, Chubbymoo. 



Bobmops said:


> Wow! That's great color !!! I start liking permabrass more and more!&#128526;




Thanks, Bobmops. Me too. 



Lucynancy said:


> Congrats!! Hope to have non-identical twin with your bag soon. I'm waiting for my C24 in same colour with Rouge H lacquer buckle soon




Thanks, Lucynancy. Look forward to seeing yours very soon. 



minismurf04 said:


> That is droolworthy combo!




Thanks, minismurf04. 



ayc said:


> wow... I have been looking for this for LONG TIME!!




Wish you get one soon. 




sassygee said:


> *Congratulations...very nice C*




Thanks, sassygee. 



agneau88 said:


> Pretty!!!



Thanks, agnesu88. 




crazyforbag said:


> congrats!! Very pretty Constance!!




Thank you, crazyforbag. 



Rami00 said:


> WOW! I love this.




Me too! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Gasp! Gasp! C in Rouge H is TDF!!!!



Agreed. Thanks, eternallove4bag. 




sonaale said:


> It's gorgeous!  Congratulations!




Thank you. sonaale.



bluenavy said:


> OMG, very lucky, it is gorgeous




Thanks to you and my lovely SA. 



Mininana said:


> Gorgeous, congrats!




Thank you, Mininana.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u Bopmops!!! Why do I feel that we r twins on the green shawl and the green Clic H... Do u have the same? I somehow feel u were my inspiration for getting this green combo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are too kind , Eternallove4bag ! We are definetly twins on clic , not on shawl yet &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## bluenavy

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm travelling and won't see this bag again for a couple weeks, so here are a few more photos. Pardon the reseller's stuffing in the bag.
> 
> What I really love about the bag (if you don't know the So Flash Kelly) is that it has not only contrast lining and stitching in Rubis, but the inside of the sangles and the underside of the handle are also Rubis. Small touches that accent the bag. Yet from a distance it looks like just Fauve. I was unable to get one when they were released in 2010, so am thrilled. And banned


 


It is gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

temps said:


> These two just arrived from my lovely SA.  . The bracelet is a new design that I haven't seen before...  It's kind of like clic clac and priced similarly as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143949
> 
> View attachment 3143951


 


Drooling, love the B


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> You are too kind , Eternallove4bag ! We are definetly twins on clic , not on shawl yet [emoji41][emoji41]




Hahaha! I like the emphasis on 'yet' [emoji4][emoji4]Since u already have the clic H.... Just saying [emoji6]


----------



## Pursebop

*Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
*#pursebopsinFRANCE*


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*



Wow! Congrats! Modeling pictures please!!!!love everything!!


----------



## ari

******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*



I didn't see the orange treasure at first glance, it is amazing! More pictures please!


----------



## Fabfashion

******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*


Can't wait to see all the goodies!


----------



## Txoceangirl

******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*


Wow!


----------



## orangeaddict

Was planning a birthday treat with the rouge casaque shw B but ended with this instead cos it was ghw.


----------



## Love_Couture

******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*



No guilt if showing us all!!!  Can't wait to see all the goodies!  Happy Friday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

orangeaddict said:


> Was planning a birthday treat with the rouge casaque shw B but ended with this instead cos it was ghw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145577



So gorgeous!!! Is this RC too?



******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*




What a treat for the eyes!!! Amazing!!


----------



## H.C.LV.

******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*



We have the same chairs I believe  .... What a haul!!


----------



## Fabfashion

orangeaddict said:


> Was planning a birthday treat with the rouge casaque shw B but ended with this instead cos it was ghw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145577


Gorgeous! Congratulations! We're semi-twins on this one, mine is phw.


----------



## orangeaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> So gorgeous!!! Is this RC too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a treat for the eyes!!! Amazing!!




Thank you!! Unfortunately no but it's called Geranium and the color is gorgeous too! Looks close to a vermillion


----------



## orangeaddict

Fabfashion said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations! We're semi-twins on this one, mine is phw.




Thank you!! It's such a gorgeous color and I adore it. Can't get me eyes off it lol I'm sure you feel the same


----------



## Fabfashion

orangeaddict said:


> Thank you!! It's such a gorgeous color and I adore it. Can't get me eyes off it lol I'm sure you feel the same


Yes, IMO it's the best red ever and perfect for all year round. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another bag in this color. Enjoy and happy birthday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

orangeaddict said:


> Thank you!! Unfortunately no but it's called Geranium and the color is gorgeous too! Looks close to a vermillion




Ooooh I actually saw the geranium color in person at the store and it was stunning. In fact my SA and I compared both RC and geranium and they were so close that honesty I couldn't even tell the difference! Beautiful choice [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## orangeaddict

Fabfashion said:


> Yes, IMO it's the best red ever and perfect for all year round. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another bag in this color. Enjoy and happy birthday!




Thank you! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## orangeaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh I actually saw the geranium color in person at the store and it was stunning. In fact my SA and I compared both RC and geranium and they were so close that honesty I couldn't even tell the difference! Beautiful choice [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! They are both gorgeous colors but I knew for sure I wanted this


----------



## LaenaLovely

******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*




Omg!!! What a haul.  What color red is the b?  And what store(s) did you find this treasure!!!  Can't wait for mod pics!


----------



## Love_Couture

orangeaddict said:


> Was planning a birthday treat with the rouge casaque shw B but ended with this instead cos it was ghw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145577




Looks great! Happy birthday. [emoji512]


----------



## orangeaddict

Love_Couture said:


> Looks great! Happy birthday. [emoji512]




Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Txoceangirl

orangeaddict said:


> Was planning a birthday treat with the rouge casaque shw B but ended with this instead cos it was ghw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145577


Gorgeous!  Happy Birthday! resents


----------



## eternallove4bag

This may be becoming an addiction but these I couldn't resist... Waiting forever for my white Tyger Tyger shawl and now it's here [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pursebop

ari said:


> Wow! Congrats! Modeling pictures please!!!!love everything!!



*thank you, photo taken in our villa in Saint Tropez. The girls piled the days Hermes loot from our day trip to Aix en Provence on the table with our respective #bagoftheday 's*



ari said:


> I didn't see the orange treasure at first glance, it is amazing! More pictures please!



*Surely *



Fabfashion said:


> Can't wait to see all the goodies!



*Very soon all shall be revealed *



Txoceangirl said:


> Wow!



*thanks Txoceangirl*



Love_Couture said:


> No guilt if showing us all!!!  Can't wait to see all the goodies!  Happy Friday!



*yes, no guilt  Happy Friday to you too!*



H.C.LV. said:


> We have the same chairs I believe  .... What a haul!!



*thank you sweets, the picture taken in our villa in Saint Tropez, they were indeed lovely chairs *


----------



## Pursebop

orangeaddict said:


> Was planning a birthday treat with the rouge casaque shw B but ended with this instead cos it was ghw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145577



*this is magnificent orangeaddict 
I love GHW too, (actually I admit at this moment I LOVE all hardware ** )*


----------



## Pursebop

eternallove4bag said:


> This may be becoming an addiction but these I couldn't resist... Waiting forever for my white Tyger Tyger shawl and now it's here [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145845


*Such a beauty, congrats! *


----------



## orangeaddict

******** said:


> *this is magnificent orangeaddict
> I love GHW too, (actually I admit at this moment I LOVE all hardware ** )*




Thank you!! I know I'm so addicted to ghw like its hard to not fall in love with


I love your haul from France! Amazing and congrats


----------



## orangeaddict

Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous!  Happy Birthday! resents




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> This may be becoming an addiction but these I couldn't resist... Waiting forever for my white Tyger Tyger shawl and now it's here [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145845




Wow. I really love the black and white combos. Congratulations. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Wow. I really love the black and white combos. Congratulations. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank u Love_Couture [emoji173]&#65039; this is my first neutral colored shawl!



******** said:


> *Such a beauty, congrats! *



Thank u so much ********[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> This may be becoming an addiction but these I couldn't resist... Waiting forever for my white Tyger Tyger shawl and now it's here [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145845



O I love the this cw soooo much. I can't believe I talked myself outta it for some idiot. Ugh


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> O I love the this cw soooo much. I can't believe I talked myself outta it for some idiot. Ugh




Rami u have to get this!!! It's just even more SPECTACULAR in person!!! I know u will make it look so sensational! I remember what ur friend did! Seriously an idiot! U go get it girl! She can never ever wear it the way u can!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*




Such a dream haul of all H lovers! Huge congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

orangeaddict said:


> Was planning a birthday treat with the rouge casaque shw B but ended with this instead cos it was ghw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145577




Such a beauty! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> This may be becoming an addiction but these I couldn't resist... Waiting forever for my white Tyger Tyger shawl and now it's here [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145845



LOVE LOVE B&W Tyger Tyger and that BE Clic clac. Congrats *eternallove4bag*. can't wait to see your lovely mod shots.


----------



## Kat.Lee

These found me yesterday! 
Oran gator Blue electric 
CGSM Cavalleria d'Etriers. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a great weekend!


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> This may be becoming an addiction but these I couldn't resist... Waiting forever for my white Tyger Tyger shawl and now it's here [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145845


Congratulations, it's such a beautiful design - I'm waiting (and waiting) for the lavender version. I may crack and just order it online &#128525;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> O I love the this cw soooo much. I can't believe I talked myself outta it for some idiot. Ugh




This is to die for!  Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> These found me yesterday!
> Oran gator Blue electric
> CGSM Cavalleria d'Etriers. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146258
> View attachment 3146259




Love love love these rich purples!  So regal!  Congrats!


----------



## Lollipop15

Kat.Lee said:


> These found me yesterday!
> Oran gator Blue electric
> CGSM Cavalleria d'Etriers. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a great weekend



They are gorgeous! Congrats Kat


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> LOVE LOVE B&W Tyger Tyger and that BE Clic clac. Congrats *eternallove4bag*. can't wait to see your lovely mod shots.



Thank u my dear Kat.Lee! U r so so sweet!!! I can't wait to wear these[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am so addicted to these! Help!



DMK said:


> Congratulations, it's such a beautiful design - I'm waiting (and waiting) for the lavender version. I may crack and just order it online [emoji7]




Oooooh the lavender version is fabulous!!! I am so in love with Tyger Tyger[emoji173]&#65039; I hope u get urs soon!!! I was feeling the same way about my white one too. It was available on H site but my SA was trying so hard to get it I didn't want to order online plus I love the entire process of trying it in store and choosing so held out but can tell u I was this close to just ordering it online [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> These found me yesterday!
> Oran gator Blue electric
> CGSM Cavalleria d'Etriers. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146258
> View attachment 3146259




Oh Kat.Lee love love ur Oran Gator! What a fabulous color and honored to be twins with u on the CSGM[emoji7][emoji7]... Mod shots pls pls?


----------



## juzluvpink

It's a birthday present.. But not for me. Lol.

Noir Box/Colvert Togo belt with Guillochee PHW belt for DH. Coupled with a bday card hand drawn by my kiddos on H gift card.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> These found me yesterday!
> Oran gator Blue electric
> CGSM Cavalleria d'Etriers. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146258
> View attachment 3146259



Amazing colors!


----------



## Jadeite

******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*




Very guilty.


----------



## Jadeite

eternallove4bag said:


> This may be becoming an addiction but these I couldn't resist... Waiting forever for my white Tyger Tyger shawl and now it's here [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145845




Oh! Is there a full pic of the white shawl? It's gorgeous.


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u my dear Kat.Lee! U r so so sweet!!! I can't wait to wear these[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am so addicted to these! Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh the lavender version is fabulous!!! I am so in love with Tyger Tyger[emoji173]&#65039; I hope u get urs soon!!! I was feeling the same way about my white one too. It was available on H site but my SA was trying so hard to get it I didn't want to order online plus I love the entire process of trying it in store and choosing so held out but can tell u I was this close to just ordering it online [emoji6]


Couldn't agree more, so much nicer to purchase in store and my SA is so good I'd feel like I was betraying her if I ordered online &#55357;&#56841; I'll give it a few more weeks... Enjoy wearing yours, Alice Shirley's designs are amazing &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## eternallove4bag

DMK said:


> Couldn't agree more, so much nicer to purchase in store and my SA is so good I'd feel like I was betraying her if I ordered online &#55357;&#56841; I'll give it a few more weeks... Enjoy wearing yours, Alice Shirley's designs are amazing &#55357;&#56845;




Omg! Ditto! I feel like I am betraying my SA! She is such a sweetheart [emoji173]&#65039;... Fingers crossed u get urs very very soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jadeite said:


> Oh! Is there a full pic of the white shawl? It's gorgeous.




Hi Jadeite, tried to capture more of the design [emoji173]&#65039; hope this helps!


----------



## dooneybaby

******** said:


> *Well I might be guilty of a few :lolots:*
> *#pursebopsinFRANCE*


Why does being so bad always feel so good?


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Love love love these rich purples!  So regal!  Congrats!



Thank you. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat.Lee love love ur Oran Gator! What a fabulous color and honored to be twins with u on the CSGM[emoji7][emoji7]... Mod shots pls pls?



Thank you *eternallove4bag*. You are right. I didn't even realise it. Now I have the image of your stunning mod shot with this CSGM! So glad I got it, be your twin and it's now even more confirmed that it is the right one.  



ari said:


> Amazing colors!



Thank you.


----------



## ldldb

An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## PrestigeH

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




Congrats. Enjoy [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## DMK

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]


Absolutely stunning, a dream combo - congratulations &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Kat.Lee

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Little_S

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




So beautiful! So worth the wait!


----------



## Serva1

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




This is a beautiful Kelly, congrats Idldb! So worth the wait. Love the size and phw [emoji7]


----------



## xxDxx

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




Congrats! Etain is my favourite colour [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dollychic

Congratsss! Love Etain, such a gorgeous neutral color!


----------



## dollychic

A fun buy at my local store!


----------



## agneau88

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




Totally worth the wait. She is beautiful!


----------



## agneau88

dollychic said:


> A fun buy at my local store!




Such a fun and special strap! Congrats.


----------



## the petite lady

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]


OMG, I just post a comment that my next bag would be a K28. That would be the perfect color! Congrats!!!


----------



## the petite lady

dollychic said:


> A fun buy at my local store!


So cute, I love Evelyne TPM...Enjoy her!


----------



## ellietilly

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




Totally gorgeous, love your mod pics too - so stylish!


----------



## honhon

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]


its a cool beauty! congrats


----------



## Jadeite

eternallove4bag said:


> Hi Jadeite, tried to capture more of the design [emoji173]&#65039; hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146662




Thank you!


----------



## Jadeite

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




Congrats.


----------



## Lollipop15

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]



Congrats and enjoy! 



dollychic said:


> A fun buy at my local store!



So cute! What colour is this evelyne?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *eternallove4bag*. You are right. I didn't even realise it. Now I have the image of your stunning mod shot with this CSGM! So glad I got it, be your twin and it's now even more confirmed that it is the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Awwww Kat.Lee u r way too kind and sweet!! U will make the shawl look even more stunning than it really is! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




Etain is my fav color!!! What a gorgeous K!!! Beautiful choice [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PF2010

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]


Certainly worth the wait. My local store says Kellys are becoming harder to come by than Birkins which I thought was interesting. Congratulations on a great bag!


----------



## monster_angel

A new Clic H for stacking.


----------



## eternallove4bag

monster_angel said:


> A new Clic H for stacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147893
> View attachment 3147896
> View attachment 3147898




One my current obsessions too! Is this cocoa? It's in my list of colors to get too [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## monster_angel

eternallove4bag said:


> One my current obsessions too! Is this cocoa? It's in my list of colors to get too [emoji173]&#65039;




It's supposed to be Rouge de Chine or China Red, I think. A mixed between burgundy and brown


----------



## eternallove4bag

monster_angel said:


> It's supposed to be Rouge de Chine or China Red, I think. A mixed between burgundy and brown




Thank u! Beautiful color!


----------



## Nikonina

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




Congratulations! This is one of my wish list too.


----------



## minismurf04

dollychic said:


> A fun buy at my local store!




Is that craie? What a cute bag with fun strap!



monster_angel said:


> A new Clic H for stacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147893
> View attachment 3147896
> View attachment 3147898




Lovely! Can't get enough of clic bracelets!


----------



## ldldb

thanks everyone for your sweet comments. i think the k28 is a perfect size for daily running around!


----------



## M0DW4N483

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




Congratulations!


----------



## grapegravity

Went to the store with DH for my birthday gift and came home with these goodies!!! 
Rose Sakura Jyp 28 in swift 
Rose de compas twilly CW03
De La Mer Au Ciel 140 cm CW13


----------



## Jadeite

grapegravity said:


> Went to the store with DH for my birthday gift and came home with these goodies!!!




Happy birthday


----------



## QuelleFromage

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]


28 is always worth the wait!


----------



## grapegravity

Jadeite said:


> Happy birthday


Thank you!


----------



## Bobmops

grapegravity said:


> Went to the store with DH for my birthday gift and came home with these goodies!!!
> Rose Sakura Jyp 28 in swift
> Rose de compas twilly CW03
> De La Mer Au Ciel 140 cm CW13



Lovely birthday gifts!


----------



## Bobmops

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]



Great bag !! Totally worth the wait!!!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> These found me yesterday!
> Oran gator Blue electric
> CGSM Cavalleria d'Etriers. Thanks for letting me share. Wish you all a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146258
> View attachment 3146259


Great colors ! love the Oran's &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## flower71

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]




Congrats it was well worth the wait!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Great colors ! love the Oran's [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## PorscheGirl

I had bought 2 shawls and a bracelet at the Hermes boutique and on a whim I called the SA who had helped me. I left a voicemail that I was interested in getting a Birkin. He called me back and said, What size and color? As the expression goes, you could have knocked me over with a feather. So I told him what I wanted and he said I'll call you back in 10 minutes. He did, and I went to the store a few days later and left with my Birkin, 35cm togo in colvert with GHW.


----------



## Jadeite

PorscheGirl said:


> I had bought 2 shawls and a bracelet at the Hermes boutique and on a whim I called the SA who had helped me. I left a voicemail that I was interested in getting a Birkin. He called me back and said, What size and color? As the expression goes, you could have knocked me over with a feather. So I told him what I wanted and he said I'll call you back in 10 minutes. He did, and I went to the store a few days later and left with my Birkin, 35cm togo in colvert with GHW.




I think you did really well.


----------



## eternallove4bag

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3146509
> 
> View attachment 3146510
> 
> 
> It's a birthday present.. But not for me. Lol.
> 
> Noir Box/Colvert Togo belt with Guillochee PHW belt for DH. Coupled with a bday card hand drawn by my kiddos on H gift card.



Awww!!! So sweet of the kids! Great purchase!



dollychic said:


> A fun buy at my local store!



Super cute! Is this the TPM Evelyne?



PorscheGirl said:


> I had bought 2 shawls and a bracelet at the Hermes boutique and on a whim I called the SA who had helped me. I left a voicemail that I was interested in getting a Birkin. He called me back and said, What size and color? As the expression goes, you could have knocked me over with a feather. So I told him what I wanted and he said I'll call you back in 10 minutes. He did, and I went to the store a few days later and left with my Birkin, 35cm togo in colvert with GHW.




Congrats!!! Pls post pics!!


----------



## Mininana

grapegravity said:


> Went to the store with DH for my birthday gift and came home with these goodies!!!
> Rose Sakura Jyp 28 in swift
> Rose de compas twilly CW03
> De La Mer Au Ciel 140 cm CW13




Congrats!! Love that shawl so much! I have the 90 in a different color way and I'm obsessed with yours!


----------



## grapegravity

Bobmops said:


> Lovely birthday gifts!



Thank you! I'm really lucky to have them!


----------



## grapegravity

Mininana said:


> Congrats!! Love that shawl so much! I have the 90 in a different color way and I'm obsessed with yours!



Thanks! This colorway is truly stunning and I couldn't leave the store without her! Really lucky to have her as it's the last one available in store.


----------



## Serva1

PorscheGirl said:


> I had bought 2 shawls and a bracelet at the Hermes boutique and on a whim I called the SA who had helped me. I left a voicemail that I was interested in getting a Birkin. He called me back and said, What size and color? As the expression goes, you could have knocked me over with a feather. So I told him what I wanted and he said I'll call you back in 10 minutes. He did, and I went to the store a few days later and left with my Birkin, 35cm togo in colvert with GHW.




Congrats, PorscheGirl, amazing story [emoji1] and it's good to be bold and know what you want.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PorscheGirl said:


> I had bought 2 shawls and a bracelet at the Hermes boutique and on a whim I called the SA who had helped me. I left a voicemail that I was interested in getting a Birkin. He called me back and said, What size and color? As the expression goes, you could have knocked me over with a feather. So I told him what I wanted and he said I'll call you back in 10 minutes. He did, and I went to the store a few days later and left with my Birkin, 35cm togo in colvert with GHW.




Huge congrats. That's a great experience!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

grapegravity said:


> Went to the store with DH for my birthday gift and came home with these goodies!!!
> Rose Sakura Jyp 28 in swift
> Rose de compas twilly CW03
> De La Mer Au Ciel 140 cm CW13



All gorgeous!!!!!!  Congrats and wonderful selections.  So pink and pretty!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PorscheGirl said:


> I had bought 2 shawls and a bracelet at the Hermes boutique and on a whim I called the SA who had helped me. I left a voicemail that I was interested in getting a Birkin. He called me back and said, What size and color? As the expression goes, you could have knocked me over with a feather. So I told him what I wanted and he said I'll call you back in 10 minutes. He did, and I went to the store a few days later and left with my Birkin, 35cm togo in colvert with GHW.



OMG!  I love this!   Congrats all all counts.  Pics soon please!


----------



## Mininana

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]



Totally worth the wait!! It's gorgeous




dollychic said:


> A fun buy at my local store!



fun indeed!! Love the little charm too!!


----------



## Love_Couture

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]



Congratulations!  Such a beauty!


----------



## DMK

PorscheGirl said:


> I had bought 2 shawls and a bracelet at the Hermes boutique and on a whim I called the SA who had helped me. I left a voicemail that I was interested in getting a Birkin. He called me back and said, What size and color? As the expression goes, you could have knocked me over with a feather. So I told him what I wanted and he said I'll call you back in 10 minutes. He did, and I went to the store a few days later and left with my Birkin, 35cm togo in colvert with GHW.


That's the stuff of Hermes Legend - congratulations! &#128522;


----------



## bluenavy

monster_angel said:


> A new Clic H for stacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147893
> View attachment 3147896
> View attachment 3147898


 
so pretty, love the burgundy


----------



## grapegravity

LaenaLovely said:


> All gorgeous!!!!!!  Congrats and wonderful selections.  So pink and pretty!



Thank you~


----------



## Chanel316

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]



K28 is on my wishlist. Look pretty good on you!


----------



## Chanel316

dollychic said:


> A fun buy at my local store!



Beautiful!. I wear my TPM everyday.


----------



## Chanel316

monster_angel said:


> A new Clic H for stacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147893
> View attachment 3147896
> View attachment 3147898



Love the color


----------



## LaenaLovely

monster_angel said:


> A new Clic H for stacking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147893
> View attachment 3147896
> View attachment 3147898



So classic and pretty!   Congrats!


----------



## Chanel316

grapegravity said:


> Went to the store with DH for my birthday gift and came home with these goodies!!!
> Rose Sakura Jyp 28 in swift
> Rose de compas twilly CW03
> De La Mer Au Ciel 140 cm CW13



Another Oct baby here! Love everything. I bought something for my birthday as well. Will post pics later. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Chanel316

PorscheGirl said:


> I had bought 2 shawls and a bracelet at the Hermes boutique and on a whim I called the SA who had helped me. I left a voicemail that I was interested in getting a Birkin. He called me back and said, What size and color? As the expression goes, you could have knocked me over with a feather. So I told him what I wanted and he said I'll call you back in 10 minutes. He did, and I went to the store a few days later and left with my Birkin, 35cm togo in colvert with
> 
> That Birkin is meant to be yours. Very lucky!!!


----------



## grapegravity

Chanel316 said:


> Another Oct baby here! Love everything. I bought something for my birthday as well. Will post pics later. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!



Yeah!! (high fives!) love been an october baby!! Looking forward to see your reveal!


----------



## Spr3ckles

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]



Congratulations, what a lovely, rich color. Is 'kelly envy' a thing? If so, I have it. :greengrin:
Best wishes, enjoy!


----------



## brtracy

My new B25 in swift.
I really love the size and leather. 

The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!


----------



## Luccibag

Just got my new feu Evelyne pm iii. I love this orange!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (feu means fire in French and it's a perfect description)


----------



## eternallove4bag

brtracy said:


> My new B25 in swift.
> I really love the size and leather.
> 
> The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3149091



Wow! She really is a beauty!!



Luccibag said:


> Just got my new feu Evelyne pm iii. I love this orange!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3149094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (feu means fire in French and it's a perfect description)




Stunning color!


----------



## klynneann

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]



Gorgeous!  Love the story behind it.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

brtracy said:


> My new B25 in swift.
> I really love the size and leather.
> 
> The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3149091


Phenomenon!!!! wow


----------



## QuelleFromage

brtracy said:


> My new B25 in swift.
> I really love the size and leather.
> 
> The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3149091


Gorgeous bag.

The stamp means "HA, we're Hermès and you're not ever going to totally understand anything we do."


----------



## Kat.Lee

brtracy said:


> My new B25 in swift.
> I really love the size and leather.
> 
> The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3149091




Lovely bag! Big congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Luccibag said:


> Just got my new feu Evelyne pm iii. I love this orange!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3149094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (feu means fire in French and it's a perfect description)




Such a vivid colour. Congrats!


----------



## ellietilly

brtracy said:


> My new B25 in swift.
> I really love the size and leather.
> 
> The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3149091




The leather looks amazing, congratulations!


----------



## the petite lady

brtracy said:


> My new B25 in swift.
> I really love the size and leather.
> 
> The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3149091


Love your new baby! Love the small size bag and the contrast stiching. Enjoy her


----------



## periogirl28

Came home with a Black Mini Constance. SA was soo happy I decided not to turn this one down.


----------



## ari

brtracy said:


> My new B25 in swift.
> I really love the size and leather.
> 
> The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3149091



fantastic color! love the size too! congrats!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Came home with a Black Mini Constance. SA was soo happy I decided not to turn this one down.



*periogirl* please, let us see it!


----------



## ari

Luccibag said:


> Just got my new feu Evelyne pm iii. I love this orange!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3149094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (feu means fire in French and it's a perfect description)



*Luccibag* it is really gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> *periogirl* please, let us see it!



I will post some action pics later dear Ari! Some travelling and a busy week coming up first.


----------



## atomic110

unexpected purchases from airport ... can't believe I can score these cuties from duty free store! 

mini Evelyn in blue atoll & rodeo~


----------



## bluenavy

brtracy said:


> My new B25 in swift.
> I really love the size and leather.
> 
> The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3149091


 
gorgeous  neutral b


----------



## bluenavy

Luccibag said:


> Just got my new feu Evelyne pm iii. I love this orange!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3149094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (feu means fire in French and it's a perfect description)


 
such a great pop of color


----------



## bluenavy

atomic110 said:


> unexpected purchases from airport ... can't believe I can score these cuties from duty free store!
> 
> mini Evelyn in blue atoll & rodeo~




wow, super cute.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> unexpected purchases from airport ... can't believe I can score these cuties from duty free store!
> 
> 
> 
> mini Evelyn in blue atoll & rodeo~




Super cute! Congrats atomic110. Waiting patiently for my rodeo[emoji4]


----------



## bluenavy

grapegravity said:


> Went to the store with DH for my birthday gift and came home with these goodies!!!
> Rose Sakura Jyp 28 in swift
> Rose de compas twilly CW03
> De La Mer Au Ciel 140 cm CW13


 


wow, love the colors


----------



## orangeaddict

Finally got my charm! Thanks to a lovely PF member [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




And a little birthday gift from my SA. She's amazing


----------



## bluenavy

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3149776
> 
> 
> Finally got my charm! Thanks to a lovely PF member [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3149782
> 
> 
> And a little birthday gift from my SA. She's amazing


 
Love the charm


----------



## Rami00

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3149776
> 
> 
> Finally got my charm! Thanks to a lovely PF member [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3149782
> 
> 
> And a little birthday gift from my SA. She's amazing


 
Beautiful goodies.


Happy Birthday  I am so eyeing that charm


----------



## orangeaddict

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful goodies.
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday  I am so eyeing that charm




Thank you!! I should have mentioned belated birthday lol cos I got distracted and haven't had the chance to post. 

I love it too! I love that print!


----------



## Chloesam

periogirl28 said:


> Came home with a Black Mini Constance. SA was soo happy I decided not to turn this one down.




So happy for you periogirl! I am so jealous! Can't wait to see a modeling pic! It will be stunning on you!


----------



## Chloesam

Luccibag said:


> Just got my new feu Evelyne pm iii. I love this orange!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3149094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (feu means fire in French and it's a perfect description)




Twins on the Evie TPM luccibag! Don't you just love Feu?! It really matches almost everything! I think it is such a better orange than Hermes Orange. Much more vibrant. Congrats, enjoy her!


----------



## sonaale

orangeaddict said:


> Was planning a birthday treat with the rouge casaque shw B but ended with this instead cos it was ghw.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145577



Love! Love! Love! Congratulations!


----------



## orangeaddict

sonaale said:


> Love! Love! Love! Congratulations!




Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## sonaale

ldldb said:


> An etain k28 after a two-year request [emoji175][emoji175]



Beautiful!  Congratulations


----------



## sonaale

grapegravity said:


> Went to the store with DH for my birthday gift and came home with these goodies!!!
> Rose Sakura Jyp 28 in swift
> Rose de compas twilly CW03
> De La Mer Au Ciel 140 cm CW13


Wonderful!  Happy belated birthday! 


PorscheGirl said:


> I had bought 2 shawls and a bracelet at the Hermes boutique and on a whim I called the SA who had helped me. I left a voicemail that I was interested in getting a Birkin. He called me back and said, What size and color? As the expression goes, you could have knocked me over with a feather. So I told him what I wanted and he said I'll call you back in 10 minutes. He did, and I went to the store a few days later and left with my Birkin, 35cm togo in colvert with GHW.


Awesome!  love your story!  Congratulations! 



brtracy said:


> My new B25 in swift.
> I really love the size and leather.
> The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!
> View attachment 3149091


Congratulations! 



Luccibag said:


> Just got my new feu Evelyne pm iii. I love this orange!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3149094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (feu means fire in French and it's a perfect description)


Lol. Congratulations! 


periogirl28 said:


> Came home with a Black Mini Constance. SA was soo happy I decided not to turn this one down.


Wow! Congratulations 



atomic110 said:


> unexpected purchases from airport ... can't believe I can score these cuties from duty free store!
> mini Evelyn in blue atoll & rodeo~


Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3149776
> 
> 
> Finally got my charm! Thanks to a lovely PF member [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3149782
> 
> 
> And a little birthday gift from my SA. She's amazing




Belated happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]!!! Beautiful charm and what a wonderful SA!!!


----------



## PorscheGirl

My lucky new Birkin!


----------



## orangeaddict

PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!




Love it!! Congrats!!!


----------



## orangeaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> Belated happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]!!! Beautiful charm and what a wonderful SA!!!




Thanks you!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!




Oooooh congratulations! She is a beauty!


----------



## sonaale

PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!



Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Love_Couture

orangeaddict said:


> Finally got my charm! Thanks to a lovely PF member [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> And a little birthday gift from my SA. She's amazing




Beautiful pieces. Congratulations and happy birthday.


----------



## Moirai

PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Moirai

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3149776
> 
> 
> Finally got my charm! Thanks to a lovely PF member [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3149782
> 
> 
> And a little birthday gift from my SA. She's amazing



Very nice. Happy birthday!


----------



## Moirai

atomic110 said:


> unexpected purchases from airport ... can't believe I can score these cuties from duty free store!
> 
> mini Evelyn in blue atoll & rodeo~



These are so cute. Great colors too.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Came home with a Black Mini Constance. SA was soo happy I decided not to turn this one down.



Looking forward to seeing mod pics of your new beauty.


----------



## Moirai

brtracy said:


> My new B25 in swift.
> I really love the size and leather.
> 
> The Date Stamp is "HA" does anybody know what that means? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 3149091



The leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Moirai

Luccibag said:


> Just got my new feu Evelyne pm iii. I love this orange!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3149094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (feu means fire in French and it's a perfect description)



What a gorgeous, happy color. Congrats!


----------



## Love_Couture

PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!




Congratulations!  Beautiful.


----------



## agneau88

PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!




Congrats! It's pretty.


----------



## shazzy99

Change of strap for my watch. Went from black to etoupe, so far I'm liking it .


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> unexpected purchases from airport ... can't believe I can score these cuties from duty free store!
> 
> mini Evelyn in blue atoll & rodeo~



These are really cute! Great purchases from the airport  Which size is the rodeo?



orangeaddict said:


> Finally got my charm! Thanks to a lovely PF member [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> And a little birthday gift from my SA. She's amazing



Congrats! Gorgeous colour of the charm and happy birthday 



PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!



Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Bobmops

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3149776
> 
> 
> Finally got my charm! Thanks to a lovely PF member [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3149782
> 
> 
> And a little birthday gift from my SA. She's amazing



Happy Bday !&#128525;love the charm and bracelet !


----------



## Kat.Lee

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3149776
> 
> 
> Finally got my charm! Thanks to a lovely PF member [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3149782
> 
> 
> And a little birthday gift from my SA. She's amazing




Love both. Happy belated birthday! [emoji322][emoji512][emoji320]


----------



## PrestigeH

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3149776
> 
> 
> Finally got my charm! Thanks to a lovely PF member [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3149782
> 
> 
> And a little birthday gift from my SA. She's amazing




The charm is unique. Love it. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## ellietilly

atomic110 said:


> unexpected purchases from airport ... can't believe I can score these cuties from duty free store!
> 
> 
> 
> mini Evelyn in blue atoll & rodeo~




Wow, amazing. A rodeo is on my wish list, hoping to get a call soon!


----------



## TenaciousB

Feeling a bit guilty with this purchase, but when God's creature meets H craftmenship, you'll see the most gorgeous thing on earth.


----------



## sissy milano

TenaciousB said:


> Feeling a bit guilty with this purchase, but when God's creature meets H craftmenship, you'll see the most gorgeous thing on earth.
> 
> View attachment 3150265



himalaya....


----------



## ayc

TenaciousB said:


> Feeling a bit guilty with this purchase, but when God's creature meets H craftmenship, you'll see the most gorgeous thing on earth.
> 
> View attachment 3150265


OMG


----------



## Bobmops

My tiny birthday presents)


----------



## Bobmops

And a galop ring &#128536;&#128525;&#128512;&#128525;


----------



## SandySummer

TenaciousB said:


> Feeling a bit guilty with this purchase, but when God's creature meets H craftmenship, you'll see the most gorgeous thing on earth.
> 
> View attachment 3150265




Omgggggggggg


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> My tiny birthday presents)







Bobmops said:


> And a galop ring [emoji8][emoji7][emoji3][emoji7]




Whoa! All those orange boxes!!! Great way to celebrate ur bday!!! Happy bday Bopmops!!! Love ur presents [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa! All those orange boxes!!! Great way to celebrate ur bday!!! Happy bday Bopmops!!! Love ur presents [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear friend !) I been dividing my bprecents between my two favorite brands - Hermes and Balmain.
But Balmain is going to be sent back to shop ....


----------



## missjenn

TenaciousB said:


> Feeling a bit guilty with this purchase, but when God's creature meets H craftmenship, you'll see the most gorgeous thing on earth.
> 
> View attachment 3150265




What a tease!!! Show us!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> My tiny birthday presents)







Bobmops said:


> And a galop ring [emoji8][emoji7][emoji3][emoji7]



Lovely presents! Congrats and happy birthday. [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## sonaale

Bobmops said:


> My tiny birthday presents)



That's my next purchase (hopefully)! Thanks for posting a pic  Happy Happy birthday!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely presents! Congrats and happy birthday. [emoji320][emoji320][emoji320][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Thank you ,Kat.Lee!&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

sonaale said:


> That's my next purchase (hopefully)! Thanks for posting a pic  Happy Happy birthday!



Thank you very much ,Sonaale!


----------



## orangeaddict

Kat.Lee said:


> Love both. Happy belated birthday! [emoji322][emoji512][emoji320]




Thank you!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## orangeaddict

Bobmops said:


> My tiny birthday presents)




Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Bobmops said:


> My tiny birthday presents)



NICE!  Happy birthday!


----------



## Bobmops

orangeaddict said:


> Happy birthday!!!



Thank you Orangeaddict ! And Happy Birthday to you too !


----------



## Bobmops

Love_Couture said:


> NICE!  Happy birthday!



You are very kind , Love_Couture!


----------



## atomic110

PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!



wow... congrats! this is the most wanted birkin, popular choice!


----------



## atomic110

Moirai said:


> These are so cute. Great colors too.



Thanks! Yes, they are so cute and I just can't resist it







Lollipop15 said:


> These are really cute! Great purchases from the airport  Which size is the rodeo?
> 
> Thanks! Rodeo is MM size..
> 
> Congrats! Gorgeous colour of the charm and happy birthday
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats and enjoy!











ellietilly said:


> Wow, amazing. A rodeo is on my wish list, hoping to get a call soon!



You will surely get it, there are more Rodeo than before, I scored 3 in a year (from different stores), so I pretty sure your turn will be up soon


----------



## sissy milano

Bobmops said:


> And a galop ring &#128536;&#128525;&#128512;&#128525;



happy Bday!! love all! congrats


----------



## bluenavy

Bobmops said:


> And a galop ring &#128536;&#128525;&#128512;&#128525;


 


love it


----------



## TenaciousB

sissy milano said:


> himalaya....







ayc said:


> OMG







SandySummer said:


> Omgggggggggg







missjenn said:


> What a tease!!! Show us!!




Thanks all for sharing my excitement. Another pic for you missjenn.


----------



## Love_Couture

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks all for sharing my excitement. Another pic for you missjenn.



OMG!!!!


----------



## EmileH

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks all for sharing my excitement. Another pic for you missjenn.
> View attachment 3150681




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LaenaLovely

my newest is this CDC belt kit.  Wearing it with a pair of S&M looking CLs and trying to dominate a conference call I've been on for 2 hours...grrr!


----------



## eternallove4bag

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks all for sharing my excitement. Another pic for you missjenn.
> View attachment 3150681




Gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest is this CDC belt kit.  Wearing it with a pair of S&M looking CLs and trying to dominate a conference call I've been on for 2 hours...grrr!




Can I tell u I absolutely LOVE ur dress LaenaLovely[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ... Love how U paired it with the CDC belt[emoji7]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Omg!! Holy moly!  Wow!  Holy grail!!!  Congrats!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Can I tell u I absolutely LOVE ur dress LaenaLovely[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ... Love how U paired it with the CDC belt[emoji7]




Eternallobe4bag - you are the sweetest!  Shopping my clarity these days for clothes so I can put all my shopping $ to hermes.  Thank for making me smile


----------



## LaenaLovely

LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!! Holy moly!  Wow!  Holy grail!!!  Congrats!




Oops.  Shopping my closet.  Auto correct.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Eternallobe4bag - you are the sweetest!  Shopping my clarity these days for clothes so I can put all my shopping $ to hermes.  Thank for making me smile




Lol!!! H is so addictive that I find myself doing the same thing! Trying to shop inside my closet for clothes and then running to H for shawls and bracelets [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! H is so addictive that I find myself doing the same thing! Trying to shop inside my closet for clothes and then running to H for shawls and bracelets [emoji23][emoji23]



Ha!  Well keep all your fab pictures coming!  I love love love them!  We are enablers....big time


----------



## LaenaLovely

PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!



OMG!   I love this!  I am wanting a neutral like this for work.  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Ha!  Well keep all your fab pictures coming!  I love love love them!  We are enablers....big time




Hehehe! Thank u! We r in this together for sure!!! Big enablers [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]... But I LOVE it[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> My tiny birthday presents)



Love this B day present!   I'm twining with you (at least with the black side of your kit)...Mine is etoupe with white stitching on the other side.

Congrats and wear it well!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest is this CDC belt kit.  Wearing it with a pair of S&M looking CLs and trying to dominate a conference call I've been on for 2 hours...grrr!




Omg. Don't you hate calls like that? But you look awesome! Love the belt kit. The cduc buckle is on my wishlist. It seems much easier to wear than the full cduc belt.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg. Don't you hate calls like that? But you look awesome! Love the belt kit. The cduc buckle is on my wishlist. It seems much easier to wear than the full cduc belt.



Pocketbook Pup - Thank you so much for your sweet comment.  I had my eye on the full CDC belt, but I liked the idea of changing the colors up on this one and having the option to have it be a waist belt or on my hips (I had an extra hole punched).  Totally, hate calls like this...but they are what fund my H habit, so I'll deal with them.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Pocketbook Pup - Thank you so much for your sweet comment.  I had my eye on the full CDC belt, but I liked the idea of changing the colors up on this one and having the option to have it be a waist belt or on my hips (I had an extra hole punched).  Totally, hate calls like this...but they are what fund my H habit, so I'll deal with them.




I hear you. I take extra work assignments just for my Hermes fund. And on the topic of shopping your closet, I just took 4 bags to consignment yesterday to further my Hermes purchases. I have the H belt and did the same with extra holes. I'm hoping they will sell me more buckles without having to buy more straps but I guess I can always use more colors if not.


----------



## EmileH

PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Chloesam

In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well. 
K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.


----------



## Love_Couture

Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.]




Beautiful picture and gorgeous Kelly. Congratulations. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774




Omg!!! Amazing!  Congrats!  Did you specifically ask for a ghillies?  Tell your story on what you said to the SAs spare no detail!


----------



## EmileH

Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774




Great photos! Enjoy!


----------



## Chloesam

Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful picture and gorgeous Kelly. Congratulations. [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you so much Love_Couture! 



LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!!! Amazing!  Congrats!  Did you specifically ask for a ghillies?  Tell your story on what you said to the SAs spare no detail!



Thank you LaenaLovely! Yes, I did specifically ask for a Ghillies in Bambou, Rasin or Dark Blue any shade. Go to the thread "Paris trip for Hermes bag" I wrote the whole story out in length. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great photos! Enjoy!



Thanks so much Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774




Gorgeous gorgeous K!!! What a fabulous color Chloesam!!! Many many congrats on scoring her!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest is this CDC belt kit.  Wearing it with a pair of S&M looking CLs and trying to dominate a conference call I've been on for 2 hours...grrr!


STOMP on that conference call! Fabulous!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Thanks, everyone, for your good wishes. I'm loving my new B!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774




Huge congrats. You paired it well with the silk! Enjoy!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks all for sharing my excitement. Another pic for you missjenn.
> View attachment 3150681




What a beauty! Huge congrats!!!


----------



## missjenn

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks all for sharing my excitement. Another pic for you missjenn.
> View attachment 3150681




Wow!! Congrats!


----------



## Ozzysmom

My dear daughter (she's five!) picked out this blue jean key chain for my birthday. I love it so and I think of her when I look at it.


----------



## MYH

Ozzysmom said:


> View attachment 3151162
> 
> 
> My dear daughter (she's five!) picked out this blue jean key chain for my birthday. I love it so and I think of her when I look at it.


She has good taste! Happy birthday


----------



## ari

Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774



this is such a beautiful Kelly! Major congrats!


----------



## ari

Ozzysmom said:


> View attachment 3151162
> 
> 
> My dear daughter (she's five!) picked out this blue jean key chain for my birthday. I love it so and I think of her when I look at it.



Oh, that is so sweet


----------



## Love_Couture

Ozzysmom said:


> My dear daughter (she's five!) picked out this blue jean key chain for my birthday. I love it so and I think of her when I look at it.




Very nice. Happy birthday [emoji512]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ozzysmom said:


> View attachment 3151162
> 
> 
> My dear daughter (she's five!) picked out this blue jean key chain for my birthday. I love it so and I think of her when I look at it.




She's such a sweetheart!! Happy birthday! Perfect birthday present!!


----------



## Lollipop15

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks all for sharing my excitement. Another pic for you missjenn.



Omg congrats! She is so gorgeous!



Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.



Lovely colour! Congrats on your Kelly.



Ozzysmom said:


> My dear daughter (she's five!) picked out this blue jean key chain for my birthday. I love it so and I think of her when I look at it.



Great pick. Happy birthday!


----------



## dooneybaby

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks all for sharing my excitement. Another pic for you missjenn.
> View attachment 3150681


Oh!   You made me drool on myself! And I'm wearing one of my favorite H scarves today!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ozzysmom said:


> View attachment 3151162
> 
> 
> My dear daughter (she's five!) picked out this blue jean key chain for my birthday. I love it so and I think of her when I look at it.




What a cutie pie ur daughter is and what an awesome taste she has[emoji173]&#65039; happy birthday[emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> Love this B day present!   I'm twining with you (at least with the black side of your kit)...Mine is etoupe with white stitching on the other side.
> 
> Congrats and wear it well!



Mine is gold with white stiches!)


----------



## Lollipop15

Really love the design of Chaîne d'Ancre ring  Thank you for letting me share ^^


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> Really love the design of Chaîne d'Ancre ring  Thank you for letting me share ^^




So pretty Lollipop!!


----------



## the petite lady

Ozzysmom said:


> View attachment 3151162
> 
> 
> My dear daughter (she's five!) picked out this blue jean key chain for my birthday. I love it so and I think of her when I look at it.


Your daugther is so cute AND has great taste! Happy birthday!


----------



## the petite lady

Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774


Beautiful Kelly! Enjoy her


----------



## LaenaLovely

Chloesam said:


> Thank you so much Love_Couture!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you LaenaLovely! Yes, I did specifically ask for a Ghillies in Bambou, Rasin or Dark Blue any shade. Go to the thread "Paris trip for Hermes bag" I wrote the whole story out in length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just read the story at length.   I'm so happy for you!  Thank you for sharing and you look fabulous with it!


----------



## Love_Couture

My latest cutie... Bolide 27 in rose jaipur with duo carmens.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Thursday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> My latest cutie... Bolide 27 in rose jaipur with duo carmens.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Thursday!



Such a sweet Bolide. Love the duo carmens and twilly (twin to you)! Congrats!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a sweet Bolide. Love the duo carmens and twilly (twin to you)! Congrats!!



Thanks Kat.  Decided with something pop and cute.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Thanks Kat.  Decided with something pop and cute.




You made a right choice! Enjoy them in good health. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> My latest cutie... Bolide 27 in rose jaipur with duo carmens.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Thursday!




Perfect pop of color Love_Couture[emoji173]&#65039;... Perfect choice!


----------



## DMK

PorscheGirl said:


> My lucky new Birkin!


Gorgeous - enjoy! &#128522;


----------



## DMK

Love_Couture said:


> My latest cutie... Bolide 27 in rose jaipur with duo carmens.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Thursday!


Love seeing a Bolide - congratulations &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## the petite lady

Love_Couture said:


> My latest cutie... Bolide 27 in rose jaipur with duo carmens.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Thursday!


Beautiful color and love the carmens. I look like spring


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> You made a right choice! Enjoy them in good health. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;





DMK said:


> Love seeing a Bolide - congratulations &#65533;&#65533;





eternallove4bag said:


> Perfect pop of color Love_Couture[emoji173]&#65039;... Perfect choice!



Thanks ladies for your kindest words.  Have a pop day!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lollipop15 said:


> Really love the design of Chaîne d'Ancre ring  Thank you for letting me share ^^




Oh I missed this one. Love this ring. Simple elegant. Congrats!!


----------



## Love_Couture

the petite lady said:


> Beautiful color and love the carmens. I look like spring



Thanks the petite lady.  I love the carmens and the contrasting colors.


----------



## Chloesam

the petite lady said:


> Beautiful Kelly! Enjoy her







Lollipop15 said:


> Omg congrats! She is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely colour! Congrats on your Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pick. Happy birthday!







ari said:


> this is such a beautiful Kelly! Major congrats!







Kat.Lee said:


> Huge congrats. You paired it well with the silk! Enjoy!!







eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous K!!! What a fabulous color Chloesam!!! Many many congrats on scoring her!!!




Thank you all for your generous and kind comments! For me, finding the perfect bag at FSH just makes Paris even more Magnifique!


----------



## sonaale

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks all for sharing my excitement. Another pic for you missjenn.
> View attachment 3150681



OMG!!! Wow wow wow wow wow!  MAJOR congrats!  it's absolutely stunning!


----------



## MYH

Love_Couture said:


> My latest cutie... Bolide 27 in rose jaipur with duo carmens.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Thursday!



Love Couture - you have been posting so many goodies recently.  Love seeing all the eye candy.  Your little Bolide is so adorable.


----------



## Love_Couture

MYH said:


> Love Couture - you have been posting so many goodies recently.  Love seeing all the eye candy.  Your little Bolide is so adorable.



Thanks MYH.  Speaking of addiction...


----------



## joanneminnie

A couple of shawls and a pair of jeep boots! Absolutely loving them


----------



## MRS.Hermes

so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;


----------



## EmileH

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;




Very pretty color! Congrats!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very pretty color! Congrats!



thank you


----------



## Lovehermes89

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;



Gorgeous! What color is this?


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Lovehermes89 said:


> Gorgeous! What color is this?




blue izmir[emoji13]


----------



## PF2010

joanneminnie said:


> A couple of shawls and a pair of jeep boots! Absolutely loving them
> View attachment 3151732


Wow, what shawl is that?


----------



## Irene7899

love your bag



MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;


----------



## Love_Couture

MRS.Hermes said:


> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;




Beautiful. Congratulations! [emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

joanneminnie said:


> A couple of shawls and a pair of jeep boots! Absolutely loving them
> View attachment 3151732



Beautiful beautiful shawl and fabulous boots!!!



MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;




What a gorgeous C!!!


----------



## Lollipop15

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty Lollipop!!





Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I missed this one. Love this ring. Simple elegant. Congrats!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Txoceangirl

shazzy99 said:


> Change of strap for my watch. Went from black to etoupe, so far I'm liking it .


Looks great!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Bobmops said:


> And a galop ring &#128536;&#128525;&#128512;&#128525;


Great bday gifts!  Enjoy and happy birthday!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Wow!  Big congrats, it's stunning!



Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774



Love your new B. Enjoy her!


PorscheGirl said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your good wishes. I'm loving my new B!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Love_Couture said:


> My latest cutie... Bolide 27 in rose jaipur with duo carmens.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Thursday!



Love the colors. 



Lollipop15 said:


> Really love the design of Chaîne d'Ancre ring  Thank you for letting me share ^^



Great ring!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest is this CDC belt kit.  Wearing it with a pair of S&M looking CLs and trying to dominate a conference call I've been on for 2 hours...grrr!



This whole picture just rocks! I just find it so empowering! I have no doubt that you did dominate that conference call! :salute:


----------



## Love_Couture

Txoceangirl said:


> Love the colors.



Thank you Txoceangirl.


----------



## Blueboxes

Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774



This is such a beautiful bag , you are one very lucky lady &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
I miss Paris !


----------



## Bobmops

Txoceangirl said:


> Great bday gifts!  Enjoy and happy birthday!



Thank you Txoceangirl ! &#128525;


----------



## TenaciousB

sonaale said:


> OMG!!! Wow wow wow wow wow!  MAJOR congrats!  it's absolutely stunning!







dooneybaby said:


> Oh!   You made me drool on myself! And I'm wearing one of my favorite H scarves today!




Oh no lol pls not on the scarf 



Lollipop15 said:


> Omg congrats! She is so gorgeous!







Kat.Lee said:


> What a beauty! Huge congrats!!!




My first reaction on the call was OMG as well literally . Thank u all!


----------



## TenaciousB

Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774




I love this combination. Lucky trip indeed!



MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;




Constance is rarer than a b or k in my store. Congrats! The colour is stunning.


----------



## the petite lady

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;


beautiful bag and stunning color! Enjoy her


----------



## Nikonina

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;




A pretty color congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Love_Couture said:


> My latest cutie... Bolide 27 in rose jaipur with duo carmens.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Thursday!



*Your Bolide is sooooo cute!! Love the color! I was lucky yesterday and scored the same uno dos! I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw LAGOON!!!!*


----------



## Rami00

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;


 
I am so drooling over your bag


----------



## louboutal

joanneminnie said:


> A couple of shawls and a pair of jeep boots! Absolutely loving them
> View attachment 3151732




I was considering getting those boots! Are they easy to slip on and off? Are they comfortable? I love how they look!! Congrats [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Your Bolide is sooooo cute!! Love the color! I was lucky yesterday and scored the same uno dos! I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw LAGOON!!!!*



Thank you very much for your kind words.  Yes, I love the carmens, they are so cute!


----------



## ari

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;



Love everything! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> My tiny birthday presents)



Bobmops, Happy birthday! Wow lovely presents!! Enjoy them!


----------



## ari

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks all for sharing my excitement. Another pic for you missjenn.
> View attachment 3150681



OMG!!!! Major congrats!! Maybe one day I'll sell all my Bs and Ks and buy one of these ....and live with one bag all my life)))


----------



## summertoh

Got the cardigan and couldn't resist. Wore it immediately!


----------



## Evita98

My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest is this CDC belt kit.  Wearing it with a pair of S&M looking CLs and trying to dominate a conference call I've been on for 2 hours...grrr!


 
Stunning dress and accessories! I love this shot.


----------



## Rami00

summertoh said:


> Got the cardigan and couldn't resist. Wore it immediately!


I wouldn't be able to resist it too. The color looks gorgeous on you. Congrats!


Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.


Beautiful color for your first Kelly. It will go with everything. Congratulations.


----------



## eternallove4bag

summertoh said:


> Got the cardigan and couldn't resist. Wore it immediately!




U look so pretty in that cardigan!



Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.



Beautiful K!


----------



## summertoh

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;



Absolutely lovely!!! &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Love_Couture

summertoh said:


> Got the cardigan and couldn't resist. Wore it immediately!




Twins. I have this cardigan in black and white. Love it. Have a great day! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## summertoh

Love_Couture said:


> Twins. I have this cardigan in black and white. Love it. Have a great day! [emoji173]&#65039;



There is a black and white?! Omg. I'm so going to ask my SA later! There's only red left in our store. Thanks dear!


----------



## the petite lady

summertoh said:


> Got the cardigan and couldn't resist. Wore it immediately!


You look great! It's a beautiful color and you wear it very well.


----------



## summertoh

Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.



Love it! Enjoy it


----------



## the petite lady

Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.


beautiful! I love Kelly, I find them easier to wear than Birkin. Enjoy her, she is stunning!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> Stunning dress and accessories! I love this shot.



Aww thanks!  Coming from such a style maven your kind words mean so much


----------



## LaenaLovely

WillstarveforLV said:


> This whole picture just rocks! I just find it so empowering! I have no doubt that you did dominate that conference call! :salute:




Aww thank you so much


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.


Perfect choice for a Kelly


----------



## Mininana

Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.





what a gorgeous color!!!!


----------



## atomic110

summertoh said:


> Got the cardigan and couldn't resist. Wore it immediately!



You look so energetic and yet elegant in this outfit, good choice!


----------



## atomic110

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3151793
> 
> 
> so happy to have it&#65281;thanks for letting me share&#65281;



This is a lovely color on Constant! Thumbs up


----------



## DMK

Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.


Stunning, love the colour and hardware - congratulations &#128525;


----------



## atomic110

Got lucky again, one more Rodeo in a week time! Loving it


----------



## Love_Couture

summertoh said:


> There is a black and white?! Omg. I'm so going to ask my SA later! There's only red left in our store. Thanks dear!




Hi summertoh. Yes. Here is a picture of it. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Tyger Tyger!!!


----------



## brandee1002

I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

joanneminnie said:


> A couple of shawls and a pair of jeep boots! Absolutely loving them
> View attachment 3151732



Beautiful boots!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Love_Couture said:


> My latest cutie... Bolide 27 in rose jaipur with duo carmens.  Thanks for letting me share.  Happy Thursday!



The carmens are so cute!! The perfect match &#128525;


----------



## Freckles1

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose [emoji257] for my birthday [emoji7] .. Thanks for letting me share




She is beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.


Oh, I love this color!!!


----------



## Precious Happy

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share



It is so precious! Totally in &#10084;&#65039;
Congrats!


----------



## pcil

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose [emoji257] for my birthday [emoji7] .. Thanks for letting me share




So so so pretty!! Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share



Congratulations!! She's a beauty!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> Tyger Tyger!!!
> View attachment 3152696



Tyger T is absolutely gorgeous! Love your smile too!


----------



## Moirai

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share



Happy birthday! Congrats on a beauty!


----------



## Lovehermes89

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share



Such a little treasure! Congratulation for scoring this!


----------



## Lovehermes89

Love_Couture said:


> Hi summertoh. Yes. Here is a picture of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3152695



Gorgeous cardigan!! It looks great on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Got lucky again, one more Rodeo in a week time! Loving it



So lucky!!! I am still waiting for mine! Both r beautiful!



Love_Couture said:


> Hi summertoh. Yes. Here is a picture of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3152695



Omg is that is the perfect red!!!



Freckles1 said:


> Tyger Tyger!!!
> View attachment 3152696



Beautiful CW of Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;



brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose [emoji257] for my birthday [emoji7] .. Thanks for letting me share




What a gorgeous rose [emoji7][emoji7] happy birthday!


----------



## Stephy

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share



Happy Birthday! I am looking for something H for my upcoming Birthday too


----------



## summertoh

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share



Omg! Congrats!!!


----------



## brandee1002

Freckles1 said:


> She is beautiful!! Congratulations!!



Thank you &#128536;







Precious Happy said:


> It is so precious! Totally in &#10084;&#65039;
> Congrats!



Thank you dear &#128536;






panthere55 said:


> Congratulations!! She's a beauty!



I have to tell myself it will not be a closet ornament ! Lol I will use it !




Moirai said:


> Happy birthday! Congrats on a beauty!






Thank you! Never to old for pink &#128521;




Lovehermes89 said:


> Such a little treasure! Congratulation for scoring this!






Yes I said no to a rose sakura jyps last week and was doubting myself. someone was waiting for this for 6 months, then turned it down and I recived the call! 




Stephy said:


> Happy Birthday! I am looking for something H for my upcoming Birthday too



Im sure you will get something gorgeous ! Thank you love &#128536;


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3150696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest is this CDC belt kit.  Wearing it with a pair of S&M looking CLs and trying to dominate a conference call I've been on for 2 hours...grrr!



Amazing pict! LaenaLovely)) hate conf calls


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> Tyger Tyger!!!
> View attachment 3152696



Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## ari

summertoh said:


> Got the cardigan and couldn't resist. Wore it immediately!



Love it! And it looks great with your K ant Twilly!


----------



## ari

Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.



Congrats- beautiful K!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Hi summertoh. Yes. Here is a picture of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3152695



Fab cardigan, and everything else on the picture !


----------



## ari

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share



Oh, this is so beautiful ! Congrats! How big is it?
Happy birthday !


----------



## Kat.Lee

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose [emoji257] for my birthday [emoji7] .. Thanks for letting me share




What a lovely and sweet birthday present. Congrats and Happy birthday. [emoji322][emoji320][emoji512][emoji322]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Freckles1 said:


> Tyger Tyger!!!
> View attachment 3152696




Perfectly matched Tyger. Really love the look!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Hi summertoh. Yes. Here is a picture of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3152695




Lovely cardigan and K and scarf!!


----------



## Love_Couture

LVobsessedNYC said:


> The carmens are so cute!! The perfect match [emoji7]




Yes. They are very cute. Thank you very much.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774


You look great! And your shawl matches really well with your new Kelly


----------



## xiaoxiao

Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.




Congratulations!! Love plomb, the perfect darker neutral! 

I'm so glad you mentioned your Togo looks like clemence, I have the same "problem" with the latest Togo as well... Yours look veinless and I found mine is the same. Had to double check with the receipt to make sure it's Togo as supposed to be clemence. I wonder if all new Togo is like this?


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Freckles1 said:


> Tyger Tyger!!!
> View attachment 3152696


Love the colour, it matches your hair really well


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share


Happy Birthday! artyhat:
Oh my god, what is this baby size? It looks ridiculously cute and tiny!


----------



## luckylove

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share



Happy Birthday!! Your new kelly is fabulous!


----------



## ellietilly

Freckles1 said:


> Tyger Tyger!!!
> View attachment 3152696




The Tyger Tyger looks wonderful on you, great colours.


----------



## ellietilly

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose [emoji257] for my birthday [emoji7] .. Thanks for letting me share




Wow, how fabulous! Have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## SandySummer

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose [emoji257] for my birthday [emoji7] .. Thanks for letting me share




Cute! And happy birthday!


----------



## Jadeite

Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.




Congrats. Do u have any hermes black to compare this  with? Is there a distinct difference?


----------



## Jadeite

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose [emoji257] for my birthday [emoji7] .. Thanks for letting me share




Very adorable.


----------



## klynneann

yylee98 said:


> My husband has recently bought me a Kelly 28 in Togo leather. I had a look at the date stamp, does it look normal? I thought it supposed to have a square or circle with a single alphabet? It stated 006 and YA. It supposed to be a 2015 bag. I am now more worried than being happy



Your bag is beautiful, I love it with the GHW!



Love_Couture said:


> Hi summertoh. Yes. Here is a picture of it. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3152695



So very pretty, and love your K!!



Freckles1 said:


> Tyger Tyger!!!
> View attachment 3152696



You look beautiful in this, Freckles!


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> Tyger T is absolutely gorgeous! Love your smile too!







eternallove4bag said:


> So lucky!!! I am still waiting for mine! Both r beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg is that is the perfect red!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful CW of Tyger Tyger [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous rose [emoji7][emoji7] happy birthday!







ari said:


> Beautiful, congrats!







Kat.Lee said:


> Perfectly matched Tyger. Really love the look!!







ellietilly said:


> The Tyger Tyger looks wonderful on you, great colours.







klynneann said:


> Your bag is beautiful, I love it with the GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So very pretty, and love your K!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful in this, Freckles!




Thank you ladies!! Happy Saturday!!


----------



## DMK

Freckles1 said:


> Tyger Tyger!!!
> View attachment 3152696


Love Tyger Tyger - congratulations, it looks gorgeous &#128525; My SA just mailed to say the colour way I requested has arrived AT LAST &#128522;


----------



## periogirl28

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share



Oh so lovely and sweet, Happy Birthday!


----------



## DMK

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share


A beautiful rose, congratulations and Happy Birthday &#127881;&#127881;


----------



## atomic110

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share



This is sooooo sweet as a birthday present ! I bet u r happy birthday &#9786;


----------



## Freckles1

DMK said:


> Love Tyger Tyger - congratulations, it looks gorgeous [emoji7] My SA just mailed to say the colour way I requested has arrived AT LAST [emoji4]




Yay!!! Please do a reveal when you get him!!


----------



## ssv003

Just got back from bidding my dear SA adieu over lunch. She is transferring to a new location.  Very sad but planning to work with her still from afar. Picked up this fun, new hinged bracelet as a memory of our great day together.


----------



## Mininana

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous! specs?


----------



## eternallove4bag

ssv003 said:


> Just got back from bidding my dear SA adieu over lunch. She is transferring to a new location.  Very sad but planning to work with her still from afar. Picked up this fun, new hinged bracelet as a memory of our great day together.
> 
> View attachment 3153422




Awww! What a gorgeous bracelet to commemorate ur time together! I love my SA too and will be totally devastated if she moves away[emoji17]


----------



## Rami00

brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#55356;&#57145; for my birthday &#55357;&#56845; .. Thanks for letting me share



Happy birthday :kiss:

Perfect bday present! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event. 
It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people). 
To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	




The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.


----------



## summertoh

Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153672
> View attachment 3153673
> 
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153674



Loving all your purchases!!! &#128077; &#128077; &#128077;


----------



## Kat.Lee

ssv003 said:


> Just got back from bidding my dear SA adieu over lunch. She is transferring to a new location.  Very sad but planning to work with her still from afar. Picked up this fun, new hinged bracelet as a memory of our great day together.
> 
> View attachment 3153422



That's really sad to see your SA leaving for a new store. Good way to keep remembering your good time with her. 
Lovely bracelet!


----------



## MYH

Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153672
> View attachment 3153673
> 
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153674



Those are gorgeous pictures of your scarf and the Tyger Tyger backdrop! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153672
> View attachment 3153673
> 
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153674




Love your purchases too. Yes agree with u. I am also not good with crowds, made my head spin.


----------



## Kat.Lee

summertoh said:


> Loving all your purchases!!! [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]







MYH said:


> Those are gorgeous pictures of your scarf and the Tyger Tyger backdrop! Thanks for sharing with us.







PrestigeH said:


> Love your purchases too. Yes agree with u. I am also not good with crowds, made my head spin.



Thank you so much *summertoh, MYH, PrestigeH*
@*PrestigeH* Guess hard to see/find us in crowded stores!


----------



## Rami00

After going through so many colors in the past...I couldn't decide which one I wanted. My SA surprised me today with this beauty I call "business on the outside, party on the inside aka silkin wallet. He said it's a new color so he snatched it up. What a sweetheart! I LOVE this color so much and he said " I knew" lol

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Rami00

View attachment 3153744

	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is the inside party!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> After going through so many colors in the past...I couldn't decide which one I wanted. My SA surprised me today with this beauty I call "business on the outside, party on the inside aka silkin wallet. He said it's a new color so he snatched it up. What a sweetheart! I LOVE this color so much and he said " I knew" lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.







Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3153744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inside party!




Oh I love this "business on the outside, party on the inside" silkin wallet. Is it Brides et Gris Gris? One of my favourite patterns! 
Huge congrats Rami! So lovely. I knew you would bring back something nice from your today's H visit. Isn't it lovely to have a SA who knows what our likings are?! Makes our triumph so much easier!


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3153744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inside party!




Love the outside and the inside. The dark red is gorgeous too.


----------



## cherie_cc

Had a hectic week .. Little pressie for myself.. 
Ta..da.. 13mm belt kits


----------



## Lollipop15

ssv003 said:


> Just got back from bidding my dear SA adieu over lunch. She is transferring to a new location.  Very sad but planning to work with her still from afar. Picked up this fun, new hinged bracelet as a memory of our great day together.



Lovely bracelet!



Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.



Love all your purchases and you look gorgeous Kat! Tyger Tyger stage is so pretty 




Rami00 said:


> After going through so many colors in the past...I couldn't decide which one I wanted. My SA surprised me today with this beauty I call "business on the outside, party on the inside aka silkin wallet. He said it's a new color so he snatched it up. What a sweetheart! I LOVE this color so much and he said " I knew" lol
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Great purchase Rami! I'm waiting for a compact silkin wallet too 




cherie_cc said:


> Had a hectic week .. Little pressie for myself..
> Ta..da.. 13mm belt kits



Lovely present!


----------



## PrestigeH

cherie_cc said:


> Had a hectic week .. Little pressie for myself..
> Ta..da.. 13mm belt kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153780




Congrats. Enjoy Cherie.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Love the outside and the inside. The dark red is gorgeous too.



You have a gorgeous one too. Craie if I remembered it correctly?


----------



## Kat.Lee

cherie_cc said:


> Had a hectic week .. Little pressie for myself..
> Ta..da.. 13mm belt kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153780



Congrats. Lovely belt!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lollipop15 said:


> Love all your purchases and you look gorgeous Kat! Tyger Tyger stage is so pretty



Thank you so much Lollipop. Hope to see your wallet soon.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153672
> View attachment 3153673
> 
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153674



Yay! Love tyger tyger. I tried black and white cw today and my SA thought.. I looked pale. So that didn't go well lol. That stage looks so perfect.   I would have gone crazy with the pics.


----------



## Althea G.

Everyone is so fashionable today! (and every day!)

Here's the Ulysse MM I got today!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Yay! Love tyger tyger. I tried black and white cw today and my SA thought.. I looked pale. So that didn't go well lol. That stage looks so perfect.   I would have gone crazy with the pics.



Thank you. Omg I'm the same. I saw many beautiful posts on here with the black and white one but it also didn't work on me. That stage is really awesome and I did go on it 3 times (ONLY)![emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Althea G. said:


> Everyone is so fashionable today! (and every day!)
> 
> Here's the Ulysse MM I got today!




Love this dark blue. Very chic colour. Congrats!


----------



## LaenaLovely

summertoh said:


> Got the cardigan and couldn't resist. Wore it immediately!




Spot on!  You are too cute.  I see why you wanted to wear it ASAP. Love it!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153672
> View attachment 3153673
> 
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153674




Kat, love the way you tie it, wish I can have a demo.


----------



## summertoh

Together with the cardigan the other day... My new rose azalea agenda cover... Planning to use it with my Hello Kitty agenda instead of the H one.


----------



## Kat.Lee

HGT said:


> Kat, love the way you tie it, wish I can have a demo.




Thank you so much HGT. I posted a video clip in "Tyger Tyger Burning Bright" thread. Here is it for you. Hope this helps. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29287437


----------



## Kat.Lee

summertoh said:


> Together with the cardigan the other day... My new rose azalea agenda cover... Planning to use it with my Hello Kitty agenda instead of the H one.




That's lovely and they go well together. Congrats! [emoji175]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You have a gorgeous one too. Craie if I remembered it correctly?




Kat superb memory. Yes u r right. Thank u.


----------



## PrestigeH

summertoh said:


> Together with the cardigan the other day... My new rose azalea agenda cover... Planning to use it with my Hello Kitty agenda instead of the H one.




Nice pink Summertoh.


----------



## Evita98

Thank you! 
I checked my recipe. It show me up what it's clemance. So I called to my sa. She told me. "It's Togo. I have original tag about your K. Don't worry." 
My new K is very softer than my birkin Togo. I'm worry about it will be lay down. Do I need to check again or exchange ?


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh I love this "business on the outside, party on the inside" silkin wallet. Is it Brides et Gris Gris? One of my favourite patterns!
> Huge congrats Rami! So lovely. I knew you would bring back something nice from your today's H visit. Isn't it lovely to have a SA who knows what our likings are?! Makes our triumph so much easier!


Thank you Kat! I believe the inside is cavalier something ... Hmm I need to keep up with my H learning. I dread the day my SA is going to leave &#128546;. I always appreciate the perfect ones.. So hard to find tho. 


PrestigeH said:


> Love the outside and the inside. The dark red is gorgeous too.


Thank you :kiss: I am loving the rouge H. Maybe it's the Fall/Winter talking.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Kat! I believe the inside is cavalier something ... Hmm I need to keep up with my H learning. I dread the day my SA is going to leave [emoji22]. I always appreciate the perfect ones.. So hard to find tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you :kiss: I am loving the rouge H. Maybe it's the Fall/Winter talking.



Thank you dear Rami for clarification. It's REALLY beautiful. And I agree rough H definitely speaks louder in Fall/Winter but still a chic colour for all year round. Huge congrats! Yes perfect SA is really hard to come by, especially with H! Enjoy using your wallet in good health! I'm sure it's in your purse already! [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much HGT. I posted a video clip in "Tyger Tyger Burning Bright" thread. Here is it for you. Hope this helps.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29287437



Kat, thanks so much!  I just looped the video for so many times, can't wait to try it out.
Thanks again!  You are so sweet.


----------



## Love_Couture

klynneann said:


> So very pretty, and love your K!!



Thank you very much for you kind words.


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.



I love the carmens!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Fab cardigan, and everything else on the picture !



Thank you very much ari.


----------



## Love_Couture

Lovehermes89 said:


> Gorgeous cardigan!! It looks great on you!





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg is that is the perfect red!!!



Thanks ladies... My addiction to Orange continues...


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153672
> View attachment 3153673
> 
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153674


Lovely purchases - mad about Tyger Tyger burning bright &#128525;


----------



## DMK

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Kat! I believe the inside is cavalier something ... Hmm I need to keep up with my H learning. I dread the day my SA is going to leave &#128546;. I always appreciate the perfect ones.. So hard to find tho.
> 
> Thank you :kiss: I am loving the rouge H. Maybe it's the Fall/Winter talking.


Gorgeous wallet, the Rouge H came out really well - deep and autumnal almost burgundy (sometimes it looks like a brighter red). Congratulations on your purchase &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Love_Couture

Rami00 said:


> After going through so many colors in the past...I couldn't decide which one I wanted. My SA surprised me today with this beauty I call "business on the outside, party on the inside aka silkin wallet. He said it's a new color so he snatched it up. What a sweetheart! I LOVE this color so much and he said " I knew" lol
> Thank you for letting me share.





Rami00 said:


> Here is the inside party!



Beautiful colors!  May I know what is this new color?


----------



## autumnbubble

Finally got the Tyger Tyger CSGM shawl - it's kind of special to me as I was born in the year of tiger. Also got a pair of twillies for my Lindy in bleu pale


----------



## DMK

autumnbubble said:


> Finally got the Tyger Tyger CSGM shawl - it's kind of special to me as I was born in the year of tiger. Also got a pair of twillies for my Lindy in bleu pale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153976
> 
> View attachment 3153978


Fab buys, hoping to capture my Tyger Tyger on Monday &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Kat.Lee

DMK said:


> Lovely purchases - mad about Tyger Tyger burning bright [emoji7]



Thank you so much DMK. Hope to see your Tyger Tyger reveal soon.


----------



## Prague09

Love the chic looking


----------



## Kat.Lee

Prague09 said:


> Love the chic looking



Love it. I have ordered the same pattern in blouse style and waiting for my size to be transferred. Congrats!!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153672
> View attachment 3153673
> 
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153674


Wonderful colours that look amazing on you and your B.
Also, love the stage, looks like you're a part of a scarf design.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Rami00 said:


> After going through so many colors in the past...I couldn't decide which one I wanted. My SA surprised me today with this beauty I call "business on the outside, party on the inside aka silkin wallet. He said it's a new color so he snatched it up. What a sweetheart! I LOVE this color so much and he said " I knew" lol
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Lovely wallet Rami. Is it prune?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Wonderful colours that look amazing on you and your B.
> 
> Also, love the stage, looks like you're a part of a scarf design.



Thank you so much *Hanna Flaneur* for your kind comment. The stage and my scarf are in exactly the same CW. My SA also said I look completely blended in the scene! Quite fun! [emoji4]


----------



## Lollipop15

summertoh said:


> Together with the cardigan the other day... My new rose azalea agenda cover... Planning to use it with my Hello Kitty agenda instead of the H one.



Hi Summer, I've been waiting for your reveal hehe. Rose azalea is sooo pretty!


----------



## summertoh

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi Summer, I've been waiting for your reveal hehe. Rose azalea is sooo pretty!



Hee. Something very small. Really can't wait to get a bag! Hee


----------



## Prague09

Kat.Lee said:


> Love it. I have ordered the same pattern in blouse style and waiting for my size to be transferred. Congrats!!


 
Thanks Kat.  You referred to the custom made order launched in HK weeks ago or another design readily available in other stores ?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Prague09 said:


> Thanks Kat.  You referred to the custom made order launched in HK weeks ago or another design readily available in other stores ?



I meant there's a blouse style in the same pattern. But my size isn't available in my store and my SA has checked and will get it transferred from another store. Not the customer made order one.


----------



## Rami00

Prague09 said:


> Love the chic looking



I love it!


----------



## Rami00

DMK said:


> Gorgeous wallet, the Rouge H came out really well - deep and autumnal almost burgundy (sometimes it looks like a brighter red). Congratulations on your purchase &#65533;&#65533;


Thank you :kiss: I agree with you..  irl it is an extremely deep burgundy. The color came out really nice. 


Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful colors!  May I know what is this new color?


Thank you :kiss: it's Rouge H


----------



## Lovehermes89

Prague09 said:


> Love the chic looking



Love this!!


----------



## brandee1002

summertoh said:


> Omg! Congrats!!!











ari said:


> Oh, this is so beautiful ! Congrats! How big is it?
> Happy birthday !






Dhe is a little k25 




Hanna Flaneur said:


> Happy Birthday! artyhat:
> Oh my god, what is this baby size? It looks ridiculously cute and tiny!




Yes baby size ! I wasnt sure I could pull it off im 5'10 but it works. I would take another 25 in a heart beat 






luckylove said:


> Happy Birthday!! Your new kelly is fabulous!











ellietilly said:


> Wow, how fabulous! Have a wonderful birthday.











periogirl28 said:


> Oh so lovely and sweet, Happy Birthday!











DMK said:


> A beautiful rose, congratulations and Happy Birthday &#127881;&#127881;











atomic110 said:


> This is sooooo sweet as a birthday present ! I bet u r happy birthday &#9786;











Mininana said:


> Gorgeous! specs?











Rami00 said:


> Happy birthday :kiss:
> 
> Perfect bday present! Congrats!!!




Thank you loves !!! Im really smitten with with little baby


----------



## Bobmops

Prague09 said:


> Love the chic looking



What a super top! I'm so envious!)


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3153744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inside party!



Great colors,Rami! It will be so pleasant to open it !)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153672
> View attachment 3153673
> 
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153674




GORGEOUS!!!! Ur purchases r making me faint Kat.Lee!!! I can't wait for my local store to have the scarf event too!!! As it is I am crazy! Wonder what I will do when I go to one of these events and get enabled by all the gorgeous choices in front of me [emoji16][emoji16] but I do agree I like to shop in peace too and spend hours with my SA trying on different things! Not good with crowds I am afraid! Awesome purchases!!! Love them all [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> After going through so many colors in the past...I couldn't decide which one I wanted. My SA surprised me today with this beauty I call "business on the outside, party on the inside aka silkin wallet. He said it's a new color so he snatched it up. What a sweetheart! I LOVE this color so much and he said " I knew" lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.




Omg! Rami u got the silk in wallet!!!!! What a FABULOUS color!!! I definitely did not see this color before! U will absolutely love this wallet! So easy to get things in and out! Amazing choice my dear[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love it!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3153744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inside party!




Love the inside party too! Kat.Lee and I have this CSGM [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6].... Honored to have similar tastes as u two gorgeous beautiful ladies [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

cherie_cc said:


> Had a hectic week .. Little pressie for myself..
> Ta..da.. 13mm belt kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153780



Am falling for these belt kits now!!! So chic!



Althea G. said:


> Everyone is so fashionable today! (and every day!)
> 
> Here's the Ulysse MM I got today!



Gorgeous Ulysse! 



summertoh said:


> Together with the cardigan the other day... My new rose azalea agenda cover... Planning to use it with my Hello Kitty agenda instead of the H one.



Such a pretty pink!



autumnbubble said:


> Finally got the Tyger Tyger CSGM shawl - it's kind of special to me as I was born in the year of tiger. Also got a pair of twillies for my Lindy in bleu pale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153976
> 
> View attachment 3153978



Twins on that shawl!! Don't u love it? Love ur twillies too!



Prague09 said:


> Love the chic looking




Me too! Beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! Ur purchases r making me faint Kat.Lee!!! I can't wait for my local store to have the scarf event too!!! As it is I am crazy! Wonder what I will do when I go to one of these events and get enabled by all the gorgeous choices in front of me [emoji16][emoji16] but I do agree I like to shop in peace too and spend hours with my SA trying on different things! Not good with crowds I am afraid! Awesome purchases!!! Love them all [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Huge HUGS HUGS to you!! You won't leave empty handed, that's for sure. Lol. Completely agree with you. It's a lot more pleasant and enjoyable without crowds! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Rami u got the silk in wallet!!!!! What a FABULOUS color!!! I definitely did not see this color before! U will absolutely love this wallet! So easy to get things in and out! Amazing choice my dear[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love it!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Love the inside party too! Kat.Lee and I have this CSGM [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6].... Honored to have similar tastes as u two gorgeous beautiful ladies [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you! Thank you! Rouge H is totally up my alley. If ever offered ... I won't be able to say No. 

Please tell me what the inside print is called.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Rouge H is totally up my alley. If ever offered ... I won't be able to say No.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me what the inside print is called.




Cavalleria d'Etriers. [emoji4] *Eternallove4bag* has sharper eyes and knowledge of shawls/scarves. She pointed it out and confirmed it right away!! And she reminded me that i have exactly the same CSGM with her! [emoji16]


----------



## jazmini

Rodeo charm, size MM


----------



## Kat.Lee

jazmini said:


> Rodeo charm, size MM




Congrats!![emoji206]


----------



## Rami00

jazmini said:


> Rodeo charm, size MM



I LOVE it!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Cavalleria d'Etriers. [emoji4] *Eternallove4bag* has sharper eyes and knowledge of shawls/scarves. She pointed it out and confirmed it right away!! And she reminded me that i have exactly the same CSGM with her! [emoji16]



Thank you Kat! :kiss:


----------



## LVSTAR

I purchased 2 brand new Hermes 90 cm scarves.  Here is a picture of my Hermes Scarf 1, the Carre Twill 100% Soie 90cm Cavaliers Du Caucase in Mauve and Vert color.


----------



## Freckles1

Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3153744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inside party!




Love it Rami!! Absolute party!!


----------



## Freckles1

autumnbubble said:


> Finally got the Tyger Tyger CSGM shawl - it's kind of special to me as I was born in the year of tiger. Also got a pair of twillies for my Lindy in bleu pale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153976
> 
> View attachment 3153978




Love this Tyger!!! You look beautiful


----------



## DMK

LVSTAR said:


> I purchased 2 brand new Hermes 90 cm scarves.  Here is a picture of my Hermes Scarf 1, the Carre Twill 100% Soie 90cm Cavaliers Du Caucase in Mauve and Vert color.
> View attachment 3154397
> 
> View attachment 3154396


Lovely c/w, the mauve and green... congratulations &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Huge HUGS HUGS to you!! You won't leave empty handed, that's for sure. Lol. Completely agree with you. It's a lot more pleasant and enjoyable without crowds! [emoji4][emoji8]



Will drop by and just see if I can take the crowds[emoji16] if not then will go once event gets over!



Rami00 said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Rouge H is totally up my alley. If ever offered ... I won't be able to say No.
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me what the inside print is called.



RH is GORGEOUS!!! U r so going to enjoy this wallet Rami! I hope u get ur C in this! I know u r waiting for ur C right?



Kat.Lee said:


> Cavalleria d'Etriers. [emoji4] *Eternallove4bag* has sharper eyes and knowledge of shawls/scarves. She pointed it out and confirmed it right away!! And she reminded me that i have exactly the same CSGM with her! [emoji16]



Hahaha! Kat.Lee u r a sweetheart!!! I love love being twins with u and now that Rami has it in her silk in wallet it makes us triplets? [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

jazmini said:


> Rodeo charm, size MM



I love ur rodeo!!! I don't know when mine will come!!



LVSTAR said:


> I purchased 2 brand new Hermes 90 cm scarves.  Here is a picture of my Hermes Scarf 1, the Carre Twill 100% Soie 90cm Cavaliers Du Caucase in Mauve and Vert color.
> 
> View attachment 3154397
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154396



What a beauty!!!


----------



## MSO13

Rami00 said:


> After going through so many colors in the past...I couldn't decide which one I wanted. My SA surprised me today with this beauty I call "business on the outside, party on the inside aka silkin wallet. He said it's a new color so he snatched it up. What a sweetheart! I LOVE this color so much and he said " I knew" lol
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Congrats Rami! Rouge H is one of my favorite colors in all it's many versions. The inside of this is amazing as well. You will smile every time you open it I'm sure


----------



## LVSTAR

DMK said:


> Lovely c/w, the mauve and green... congratulations &#55357;&#56845;


Thanks DMK and I love the pic of your cute pup!!


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> After going through so many colors in the past...I couldn't decide which one I wanted. My SA surprised me today with this beauty I call "business on the outside, party on the inside aka silkin wallet. He said it's a new color so he snatched it up. What a sweetheart! I LOVE this color so much and he said " I knew" lol
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.





Rami00 said:


> View attachment 3153744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the inside party!



Ooo, so pretty!!  What color is the outside?

Edit: ah, I see it's Rouge H - love it!


----------



## klynneann

autumnbubble said:


> Finally got the Tyger Tyger CSGM shawl - it's kind of special to me as I was born in the year of tiger. Also got a pair of twillies for my Lindy in bleu pale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153976
> 
> View attachment 3153978



I love your Lindy with these twillies and your TT is so lovely too!



Prague09 said:


> Love the chic looking



Very pretty top!


----------



## klynneann

jazmini said:


> Rodeo charm, size MM



I love the colors of this one in particular.


----------



## DMK

LVSTAR said:


> Thanks DMK and I love the pic of your cute pup!!


She says thankyou, she loves posing for photos &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Love_Couture

jazmini said:


> Rodeo charm, size MM



Cute! Love it!


----------



## atomic110

jazmini said:


> Rodeo charm, size MM



Congrats! Twin with u on the same size same color.. love it being so bright and cute


----------



## Chloesam

Today's purchase. So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chloesam said:


> Today's purchase. So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156530
> View attachment 3156531
> View attachment 3156532




Love it and it goes so well with ur gorgeous B Chloesam[emoji7]


----------



## Chloesam

eternallove4bag said:


> Love it and it goes so well with ur gorgeous B Chloesam[emoji7]



You are so kind eternallove! I am loving all your CSGM shots! You wear them so well! I wish it would cool down where I live so I could break mine out! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chloesam said:


> Today's purchase. So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156530
> View attachment 3156531
> View attachment 3156532




It looks lovely on you and of course matches perfectly with your B! Big Congrats!


----------



## megt10

Chloesam said:


> Today's purchase. So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156530
> View attachment 3156531
> View attachment 3156532



Love it! Looks great with your JUC.


----------



## Chloesam

Kat.Lee said:


> It looks lovely on you and of course matches perfectly with your B! Big Congrats!







megt10 said:


> Love it! Looks great with your JUC.




Kat.Lee and megt10, thank you both for your very kind comments. I think I will get a lot of use with this watch. Especially the health apps.


----------



## Mochiyii

eternallove4bag said:


> Am falling for these belt kits now!!! So chic!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Ulysse!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on that shawl!! Don't u love it? Love ur twillies too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Beautiful!




Love your pale blue Lindy. Truly one of a kind and you wear it so well


----------



## EmileH

Chloesam said:


> Today's purchase. So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156530
> View attachment 3156531
> View attachment 3156532




Love it!  I was thinking about getting one. Do you think if they update the Apple Watch they will change the size and your band will no longer fit? That is my one worry. They change products so frequently,


----------



## Chloesam

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love it!  I was thinking about getting one. Do you think if they update the Apple Watch they will change the size and your band will no longer fit? That is my one worry. They change products so frequently,




Thank you Pocketbook Pup! I don't know for sure but I don't think that the sizes of the watches will ever change. The bands are interchangeable right now with the other Apple Watch bands. I was told by the apple employee at Hermes to go buy a rubber band to switch out when I was going to work out or get sweaty so I didn't ruin the cuff. I did that yesterday. The love this watch but the one flaw I see in the design of the cuff is that they will not add holes if you need it tighter or looser. Mine is actually a little loose and I wish it had one more hole. I wear a pm in all H bracelet and this cuff actually needs one more hole to fit me perfectly. So those of you with small wrists may not be able to purchase the cuff.


----------



## EmileH

Chloesam said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup! I don't know for sure but I don't think that the sizes of the watches will ever change. The bands are interchangeable right now with the other Apple Watch bands. I was told by the apple employee at Hermes to go buy a rubber band to switch out when I was going to work out or get sweaty so I didn't ruin the cuff. I did that yesterday. The love this watch but the one flaw I see in the design of the cuff is that they will not add holes if you need it tighter or looser. Mine is actually a little loose and I wish it had one more hole. I wear a pm in all H bracelet and this cuff actually needs one more hole to fit me perfectly. So those of you with small wrists may not be able to purchase the cuff.




Thanks so much for the thorough review! It's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chloesam said:


> You are so kind eternallove! I am loving all your CSGM shots! You wear them so well! I wish it would cool down where I live so I could break mine out! [emoji173]&#65039;




U r so sweet Chloesam! Thank u so much!!! I am so addicted to these shawls. Planning on going this or next week to check out more [emoji6]... Can't wait to see ur CSGMs shots[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lulilu

Love the Apple watch!  I  have been ogling them since the H collaboration.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Chloesam said:


> Today's purchase. So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156530
> View attachment 3156531
> View attachment 3156532



This looks fantastic on you. Congrats!


----------



## megeve12

Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!


----------



## the petite lady

megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!


OMG it's so cute! The color is precious. Enjoy them!


----------



## Love_Couture

megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!




So cute. Love the pinks!  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!



So lovely together! Congrats!


----------



## PorscheGirl

I bundled this with my new Birkin 35cm in colvert. Already posted a pic of it. So here's my newest CDC. Orange matte alligator. I do love the color. Colorful but not flashy. Letting the plastic fall off on its own time. Somehow I seem to be collecting CDC's! How did that happen?


----------



## Mulan16

megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!



So pretty! Love this soft pink color!


----------



## eeBags

PorscheGirl said:


> I bundled this with my new Birkin 35cm in colvert. Already posted a pic of it. So here's my newest CDC. Orange matte alligator. I do love the color. Colorful but not flashy. Letting the plastic fall off on its own time. Somehow I seem to be collecting CDC's! How did that happen?


Congrats! It's a gorgeous bracelet


----------



## LaenaLovely

megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!



Swoon...I love this ballet pink.  Looks great with the shawl in the background.


----------



## bluenavy

megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!


 
wow, so cute.


----------



## bluenavy

PorscheGirl said:


> I bundled this with my new Birkin 35cm in colvert. Already posted a pic of it. So here's my newest CDC. Orange matte alligator. I do love the color. Colorful but not flashy. Letting the plastic fall off on its own time. Somehow I seem to be collecting CDC's! How did that happen?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> very pretty


----------



## Bobmops

megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!



So gentle color , totally love it !


----------



## Bobmops

PorscheGirl said:


> I bundled this with my new Birkin 35cm in colvert. Already posted a pic of it. So here's my newest CDC. Orange matte alligator. I do love the color. Colorful but not flashy. Letting the plastic fall off on its own time. Somehow I seem to be collecting CDC's! How did that happen?



That's so cool !!


----------



## megeve12

the petite lady said:


> OMG it's so cute! The color is precious. Enjoy them!





Love_Couture said:


> So cute. Love the pinks!  [emoji173]&#65039;





periogirl28 said:


> So lovely together! Congrats!





Mulan16 said:


> So pretty! Love this soft pink color!





LaenaLovely said:


> Swoon...I love this ballet pink.  Looks great with the shawl in the background.



Thank you so much ladies for the lovely comments!


----------



## megeve12

bluenavy said:


> wow, so cute.





Bobmops said:


> So gentle color , totally love it !



Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## megeve12

megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!



Oops&#8230;.  Sorry, it's a dogon compact wallet and not a bearn!  My bad! :shame:


----------



## Love_Couture

PorscheGirl said:


> I bundled this with my new Birkin 35cm in colvert. Already posted a pic of it. So here's my newest CDC. Orange matte alligator. I do love the color. Colorful but not flashy. Letting the plastic fall off on its own time. Somehow I seem to be collecting CDC's! How did that happen?




Great vibrant colors! Congratulations.


----------



## eternallove4bag

PorscheGirl said:


> I bundled this with my new Birkin 35cm in colvert. Already posted a pic of it. So here's my newest CDC. Orange matte alligator. I do love the color. Colorful but not flashy. Letting the plastic fall off on its own time. Somehow I seem to be collecting CDC's! How did that happen?


Gorgeous CDC! 




megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!




Gorgeous!!! Rose Sakura is such a pretty color!


----------



## eternallove4bag

So I went to the store today to browse and came back with these...just can't seem to stop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sonaale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hear you. I take extra work assignments just for my Hermes fund. And on the topic of shopping your closet, I just took 4 bags to consignment yesterday to further my Hermes purchases. I have the H belt and did the same with extra holes. I'm hoping they will sell me more buckles without having to buy more straps but I guess I can always use more colors if not.


Lol. I take extra work assignments too! I was told by my SA that they can't sell a buckle without selling a strap along with it. However,  they can sell you additional straps w/o the buckle.   H rules are such fun, right? Lol 




Chloesam said:


> In Paris for the week and got really lucky at FSH. I already posted in the "Paris trip for Hermes" thread but thought I should post here as well.
> K35 Ghillies in Bambou with PHW! I am in love! Here is a pic from the top of Arc de Triomphe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150772
> View attachment 3150774


Lovely pictures  congratulations again!




Evita98 said:


> My first kelly32 on plomb! This leather is Togo. But Look like clemance.


Beautiful! Congratulations 




brandee1002 said:


> I got a  rose &#127801; for my birthday &#128525; .. Thanks for letting me share


I love love love it! Pink is my favorite color!  congratulations! 




Kat.Lee said:


> A scarf event in my local store was up for 2 days a few days ago which I missed. And today went in to check it out. Still nonstop flow of people. Was really packed like a mad house. Scarves everywhere and on everyone to try and learn new ways to tie it. They must have sold hundreds of scarves each day during the event and these few days after the event.
> It's definitely contagious seeing so many beautiful scarves being taken and having the urge to get one too (only one? I know! Should have got more but I always get headache seeing and being around so many people).
> To make the long story short. Bought this Tyger Tyger 90cm cw04. A Carmen duo Crevette/orange and a cashmere turtle neck pulli. Till next time I'm afraid. Crowds don't speak to me![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153672
> View attachment 3153673
> 
> The scarf event Tyger Tyger stage is still there for photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153674


Beautiful scarf!  I tend to be allergic to large groups of people too! I feel like it can take away from the H shopping experience. 




Rami00 said:


> After going through so many colors in the past...I couldn't decide which one I wanted. My SA surprised me today with this beauty I call "business on the outside, party on the inside aka silkin wallet. He said it's a new color so he snatched it up. What a sweetheart! I LOVE this color so much and he said " I knew" lol
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Beautiful wallet!  Congratulations! 




Chloesam said:


> Today's purchase. So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156530
> View attachment 3156531
> View attachment 3156532


Gold is the color of my only B! It's such a wonderful color! Congratulations on the watch!  



PorscheGirl said:


> I bundled this with my new Birkin 35cm in colvert. Already posted a pic of it. So here's my newest CDC. Orange matte alligator. I do love the color. Colorful but not flashy. Letting the plastic fall off on its own time. Somehow I seem to be collecting CDC's! How did that happen?


It's beautiful!  Congratulations.  I am looking to start my CDC collection soon...I'm sure DH will be thrilled!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> So I went to the store today to browse and came back with these...just can't seem to stop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157384
> View attachment 3157385




This is totally your style. Elegant, simple, perfect.


----------



## EmileH

sonaale said:


> Lol. I take extra work assignments too! I was told by my SA that they can't sell a buckle without selling a strap along with it. However,  they can sell you additional straps w/o the buckle.   H rules are such fun, right? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful!  Congratulations.  I am looking to start my CDC collection soon...I'm sure DH will be thrilled!




Thanks for the info. I suppose people would try to use a different nonhermes strap with the Hermes buckle. Dumb people who don't respect Hermes leather. I'm hoping the same rules don't apply in France. If they do I'm happy to buy another strap if I can find one that doesn't duplicate what I have. Hopefully they will have more inventory of straps too.


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> So I went to the store today to browse and came back with these...just can't seem to stop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157384
> View attachment 3157385



Yay! Twins! This was love at first sight. I have in blanc/beige/poudre cw. Congrats! It's gorgeous!


----------



## sonaale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. I suppose people would try to use a different nonhermes strap with the Hermes buckle. Dumb people who don't respect Hermes leather. I'm hoping the same rules don't apply in France. If they do I'm happy to buy another strap if I can find one that doesn't duplicate what I have. Hopefully they will have more inventory of straps too.



I was told this my SA in the US and at Serves in Paris. When I was in Paris this past June/July, I actually had great difficulty finding the strap colors I wanted and had to check at the stores multiple times.  As it was my first two belt kits, I wasn't even being that picky..... I was looking for some combo of black/ dark brown/ gold/orange.  Seemed so strange to me... I suppose I was unlucky and inventory was just super low at that time. Hope you have better luck than I did!


----------



## Rami00

PorscheGirl said:


> I bundled this with my new Birkin 35cm in colvert. Already posted a pic of it. So here's my newest CDC. Orange matte alligator. I do love the color. Colorful but not flashy. Letting the plastic fall off on its own time. Somehow I seem to be collecting CDC's! How did that happen?



Hahaha! Hey I said only one bag and three bags later lol

I love the color! Would love to see mod shot.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is totally your style. Elegant, simple, perfect.




U r so so sweet Pocketbook Pup! Thank u[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Yay! Twins! This was love at first sight. I have in blanc/beige/poudre cw. Congrats! It's gorgeous!




Thank u so much Rami[emoji173]&#65039; I remember ur iconic shawl that u wore as a top... Made headlines here at the H forum[emoji7][emoji7]!!! Honored to be twins with an amazing fashionista[emoji8][emoji8]..YOU!


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> So I went to the store today to browse and came back with these...just can't seem to stop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157384
> View attachment 3157385




Very beautiful. The red... Love love [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful. The red... Love love [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank u Love_Couture: hugs[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

Chloesam said:


> Today's purchase. So in love! I love that it is 2 looks in one watch. The cool cuff and the simple elegant single tour. Fauve barenia strap, so classic.[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156530
> View attachment 3156531
> View attachment 3156532



U make me wanna get it immediately.. must check out if we can get it from my city








megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!



Sweet combo! Lovely~


----------



## Kat.Lee

Grabbed a few things today:
Silk shirt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
	

		
			
		

		
	



X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
	

		
			
		

		
	



CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## hopiko

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hear you. I take extra work assignments just for my Hermes fund. And on the topic of shopping your closet, I just took 4 bags to consignment yesterday to further my Hermes purchases. I have the H belt and did the same with extra holes. I'm hoping they will sell me more buckles without having to buy more straps but I guess I can always use more colors if not.



Hi PP!  Unfortunately (worldwide) the only H buckle you can buy without buying a strap is the Tuareg. I think that one is sold alone because it is hand made with a price to reflect


----------



## Lovehermes89

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]



I love your top from the last picture!! Mind sharing which season you got it from?


----------



## Lovehermes89

megeve12 said:


> Just pick these up!  Rose Sakura 22 and a Bearn compact wallet!



I adore rose sakura so much especially in picotin!! Congratulation!! It matches with your shawl as well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lovehermes89 said:


> I love your top from the last picture!! Mind sharing which season you got it from?




Thank you. Purchased it in July this year. It's from this summer collection I believe.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]




I LOVE ur chic purchases Kat.Lee! That shirt is gorgeous! And u know my eyes went straight for the shawl [emoji6]... Absolutely gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;looks soooo good on u!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> I LOVE ur chic purchases Kat.Lee! That shirt is gorgeous! And u know my eyes went straight for the shawl [emoji6]... Absolutely gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;looks soooo good on u!!



Thank you so much dear. The CSGM looks very simple actually but I thought it would go well with most of my colourful tops. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much dear. The CSGM looks very simple actually but I thought it would go well with most of my colourful tops. [emoji4][emoji8]




Can totally relate!!! When I am wearing prints the regular H CSGMs become too conflicting. Confession: I use all my LV solid monogram shawls then [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Can totally relate!!! When I am wearing prints the regular H CSGMs become too conflicting. Confession: I use all my LV solid monogram shawls then [emoji16][emoji16]



You are truly the queen of shawls!! I'm having your image in my head now![emoji1][emoji56]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> You are truly the queen of shawls!! I'm having your image in my head now![emoji1][emoji56]




Hahaha!!! U r super sweet and funny Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Shawls r my Waterloo I have to admit! Just can't stop[emoji24]


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]




All beautiful picks. I love the shawl!


----------



## EmileH

hopiko said:


> Hi PP!  Unfortunately (worldwide) the only H buckle you can buy without buying a strap is the Tuareg. I think that one is sold alone because it is hand made with a price to reflect




Thanks for the info. I guess I'll have to find a strap that doesn't overlap with what I have. It seems silly to duplicate and I love the two for one thing.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> All beautiful picks. I love the shawl!




Thank you so much *Pocketbook*. Surprisingly it also matches with Colvert. One more option to play with besides CdE. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much *Pocketbook*. Surprisingly it also matches with Colvert. One more option to play with besides CdE. [emoji4]




Oh geez... Don't tell me that. Doesn't Colvert go with everything? That bag costs me a fortune in scarves and shawls. I love the idea of a somewhat solid- only better- to go with prints. Off to look for one... [emoji12]


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]




Nice. Congrats. I have to whistle here as well. Woohoo.


----------



## SandySummer

I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh geez... Don't tell me that. Doesn't Colvert go with everything? That bag costs me a fortune in scarves and shawls. I love the idea of a somewhat solid- only better- to go with prints. Off to look for one... [emoji12]




Oopsie! Couldn't agree more. Colvert is such a chameleon! Will look forward to seeing your new finds! [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!




Stunning CDC and goes perfectly with your Tyger Tyger! Huge congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Nice. Congrats. I have to whistle here as well. Woohoo.




Thank u PrestigeH. I heard you!! [emoji3]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]





I love everything you bought! I am dying to see that black and white top on you. 

the color of your croc belt is really nice. It would go with lot of outfits. How does the dip dye CGSM feels like? I believe it's a mix of cotton  with cashmere instead of silk.

Your daughter is going to love Absolu.  I drenched myself in it last year. It's such a beautiful smell.  :kiss:


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I love everything you bought! I am dying to see that black and white top on you.
> 
> 
> 
> the color of your croc belt is really nice. It would go with lot of outfits. How does the dip dye CGSM feels like? I believe it's a mix of cotton  with cashmere instead of silk.
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter is going to love Absolu.  I drenched myself in it last year. It's such a beautiful smell.  :kiss:




Thank you dear. I'll mod shot the top. 
I love the belt and I agree it's an easy going colour. 
The dip dye CSGM - label shows 80% cashmere 20% silk. 
I love Absolu as well and I'm sure she will too. We will smell the same when we go out together! (I mean you and I too!) [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## eeBags

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Beautiful purchases. Congrats!


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


I love the black and white shirt you picked Kat, it makes want to visit my H store soon...


----------



## the petite lady

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Beautiful CDC, I love that is matte. And you are right, the scales look fantastic on this bracelet. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

the petite lady said:


> I love the black and white shirt you picked Kat, it makes want to visit my H store soon...



Thank you. I'm sure you'll find it. [emoji4]


----------



## Mininana

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!





congratulations!!! Lovely purchases


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]



Love these all around!   Wonderful selections!


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Love these all around!   Wonderful selections!




Thank you for your kind comment LaenaLovely!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]




Omg Kat. I got the same exact shirt!  It's beautiful. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Omg Kat. I got the same exact shirt!  It's beautiful. [emoji173]&#65039;




That's wonderful. Hope to see your mod shot if you don't mind. [emoji8]


----------



## sonaale

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


Beautiful choices! Looking forward to seeing modeling pics  You have such amazing taste!





SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Congratulations! Purchases from Paris are always extra special!


----------



## Kat.Lee

sonaale said:


> Beautiful choices! Looking forward to seeing modeling pics  You have such amazing taste!



Thank you so much. Will do mod shots in "in action" thread soon.


----------



## Txoceangirl

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Looks Amazing!  Love them all, congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


That shirt is incredible!  Love all the goodies!


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]




Wow, fabulous purchases! Love the delicate features of the belt, stunning.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Txoceangirl said:


> That shirt is incredible!  Love all the goodies!







ellietilly said:


> Wow, fabulous purchases! Love the delicate features of the belt, stunning.




Thank you so much ladies! [emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]



Love everything you bought, Kat! Great choice!


----------



## Bobmops

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Wow, I'm not a fan of Tyger , but it looks great in black and white &#128526;
Love the CDC , pure beauty &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> So I went to the store today to browse and came back with these...just can't seem to stop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157384
> View attachment 3157385



OMG !!! I love everything !! What the name of this beauty?
Congrats!!! Great choice &#128536;&#128525;&#128536;&#128525;&#128536;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## megeve12

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous CDC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! Rose Sakura is such a pretty color!



Thank you so much!



eternallove4bag said:


> So I went to the store today to browse and came back with these...just can't seem to stop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157384
> View attachment 3157385



Wow, it's totally my style too, love it!  Congrats!


----------



## megeve12

atomic110 said:


> U make me wanna get it immediately.. must check out if we can get it from my city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet combo! Lovely~





Lovehermes89 said:


> I adore rose sakura so much especially in picotin!! Congratulation!! It matches with your shawl as well.



Thank you atomic and Lovehermes!  You are so sweet!


----------



## megeve12

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]



Congrats on your purchases!  Great choices!


----------



## megeve12

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Congrats on your 2 beauties!


----------



## periogirl28

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



I am glad you found these 2 very special items in Paris. Don't give up, your bag will come to you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> OMG !!! I love everything !! What the name of this beauty?
> 
> Congrats!!! Great choice [emoji8][emoji7][emoji8][emoji7][emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]



Thank U Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! It's the Bouquet Sellier!!! Just fell in love with it and can't wait to wear it soon [emoji4]



megeve12 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it's totally my style too, love it!  Congrats!




Thank u megeve[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;: hugs!


----------



## bluenavy

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 


great finds, gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


 


OMG, love everything especially the belt


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> So I went to the store today to browse and came back with these...just can't seem to stop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157384
> View attachment 3157385



These are both so lovely.  I love love love the shawl....it's getting cold where I live this fab pic is making me want to pop over to H.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> These are both so lovely.  I love love love the shawl....it's getting cold where I live this fab pic is making me want to pop over to H.




Thank u so much LaenaLovely. It's turning chilly here too and am so happy to finally be able to wear my shawls that have been sitting in the drawers since mid July!!! I start getting withdrawal symptoms these days if I haven't visited the H store for a 'while' [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


Everything is gorgeous  especially the CGSM. My three favourite colours all in one shawl (I love autumn/winter collections )


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Love everything you bought, Kat! Great choice!







megeve12 said:


> Congrats on your purchases!  Great choices!







bluenavy said:


> OMG, love everything especially the belt







Hanna Flaneur said:


> Everything is gorgeous  especially the CGSM. My three favourite colours all in one shawl (I love autumn/winter collections )




Thank you so much for your kind comments. [emoji8]


----------



## ari

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



fantastic! congrats!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]



Gorgeous purchases Kat, love the belt and the CGSM! congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Gorgeous purchases Kat, love the belt and the CGSM! congrats!




Thank you dear ari.


----------



## DMK

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3158025
> 
> View attachment 3158034
> 
> View attachment 3158035
> 
> 
> I was unlucky in terms of bags in Paris but managed to grab these two beauties: Tyger Tyger in black and white and CDC matte black alligator with GHW. I am obsessed with how the scales look on the CDC.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Fab purchases, congratulations &#128525; Just got Tyger in the 140cm shawl in lavender and I love the design. Can't wait to see what Alice Shirley does next for Hermes


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> Grabbed a few things today:
> Silk shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157970
> 
> 13 MM croc lisse belt colour Bourgogne with buckle Femme Gamma rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157977
> 
> X'mas special package Jour d Hermes Absolu Eau de Perfume (Xmas present for my DD [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157981
> 
> CGSM called "Plume" Dip Dye Gris/Bordeaux/Bleu de Prusse (I need a shawl to go with multi-colour clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3157982
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


Great picks, enjoy &#128522; The shawl looks so versatile in those colours


----------



## DH sucker

Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.


----------



## luckylove

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470



Stunning! Congrats on your amazing wallet!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much LaenaLovely. It's turning chilly here too and am so happy to finally be able to wear my shawls that have been sitting in the drawers since mid July!!! I start getting withdrawal symptoms these days if I haven't visited the H store for a 'while' [emoji23][emoji23]




Both are beautiful!  I especially love the shawl & the cw you chose.  Understand the H withdrawal totally [emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470




As soon as I post a comment this shows up! 
Outstanding[emoji95]
Beautiful!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Both are beautiful!  I especially love the shawl & the cw you chose.  Understand the H withdrawal totally [emoji4]




Thank u so much Keren!!! It's so good to be among TPFers who can totally relate and share our joys [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470




Work of art [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Txoceangirl

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470


Whoa!  Gorgeous...congrats!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much LaenaLovely. It's turning chilly here too and am so happy to finally be able to wear my shawls that have been sitting in the drawers since mid July!!! I start getting withdrawal symptoms these days if I haven't visited the H store for a 'while' [emoji23][emoji23]




Start posting!!! Can't wait to see them all!


----------



## lipeach21

B25, anemone ghw


----------



## PorscheGirl

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764



Gorgeous color!


----------



## brandee1002

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764



It looks amazing on you !! I just got a k25 and I love it ! but I definitely want to try a b25 in the future . congratulations!!


----------



## brandee1002

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470




Oh my Eyes! &#128064; what a beauty


----------



## Love_Couture

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470




Very beautiful. Congratulations. [emoji170]


----------



## lipeach21

Thanks porschegirl and brandee1002. Waited almost three years for this combo!


----------



## Lovehermes89

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764



So cute!! Congratulation!!


----------



## DMK

After a long wait and much drooling over pictures posted on this thread  I got the call from my SA and brought Tyger Tyger 140cm home. This is the lavande/orange/noir c/w. It's a clever design, each corner looks quite different. Thankyou for letting me share.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Start posting!!! Can't wait to see them all!




Thank u LaenaLovely! Prepared to get bombarded [emoji23]! More than my bags these days it's my shawls that's become the center of my attention!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764



One of my fav colors!!! Congrats on scoring this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;



DMK said:


> After a long wait and much drooling over pictures posted on this thread  I got the call from my SA and brought Tyger Tyger 140cm home. This is the lavande/orange/noir c/w. It's a clever design, each corner looks quite different. Thankyou for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160029




Wow!!! I thought I was done with 2 CWs of Tyger Tyger but after seeing ur fabulous CW it's giving me pause for thought[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This is so gorgeous DMK! Mod shots pls?


----------



## the petite lady

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764


So cute! And what a beautiful color...


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> One of my fav colors!!! Congrats on scoring this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I thought I was done with 2 CWs of Tyger Tyger but after seeing ur fabulous CW it's giving me pause for thought[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... This is so gorgeous DMK! Mod shots pls?


Thanks so much, the colour and design exceeded my very high expectations. Hope Alice Shirley creates a design for S/S 16, she is so good. Afraid the mannequin is as mod shot as I get &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## eternallove4bag

DMK said:


> Thanks so much, the colour and design exceeded my very high expectations. Hope Alice Shirley creates a design for S/S 16, she is so good. Afraid the mannequin is as mod shot as I get &#55357;&#56841;




Hoping the same!! This was such a fab design and the color combo on each CW was truly outstanding!! Great choice DMK!


----------



## agneau88

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764




Fabulous color and right size.


----------



## ellietilly

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470




Amazing wallet in an amazing colour!


----------



## ellietilly

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764




Beautiful colour, suits you perfectly.


----------



## periogirl28

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764




Super cute! Wow 3 year wait, was it an SO?


----------



## lipeach21

Periogirl28, it's not SO, but i've been asking for that combo ever since i purchased my first h.  I would love to have a bi color b SO if i ever get offered one.


----------



## periogirl28

lipeach21 said:


> Periogirl28, it's not SO, but i've been asking for that combo ever since i purchased my first h.  I would love to have a bi color b SO if i ever get offered one.



Fingers crossed for you then! Anemone in a 25 is just so lovely plus with GHW too. Congrats again.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764



&#128151;&#128151; B25 and &#128151;&#128151; Anemone


----------



## pinkmacaroon

DMK said:


> After a long wait and much drooling over pictures posted on this thread  I got the call from my SA and brought Tyger Tyger 140cm home. This is the lavande/orange/noir c/w. It's a clever design, each corner looks quite different. Thankyou for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3160029



Gorgeous color & design &#128525;


----------



## klynneann

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470



Good to see you DH!!  This Bearn is gorgeous!


----------



## Bobmops

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470



Wow, perfection!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

DMK said:


> After a long wait and much drooling over pictures posted on this thread  I got the call from my SA and brought Tyger Tyger 140cm home. This is the lavande/orange/noir c/w. It's a clever design, each corner looks quite different. Thankyou for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160029




This is very beautiful. The colors are great. Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji170]


----------



## DMK

pinkmacaroon said:


> Gorgeous color & design &#128525;


Thankyou pinkmacaroon - great name &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DMK

Love_Couture said:


> This is very beautiful. The colors are great. Thank you so much for sharing. [emoji170]


Thanks very much Love_Couture


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## PorscheGirl

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;


The necklace looks lovely on you!


----------



## Keren16

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;




Beautiful in every way.  Looks great on you
Wear it well!


----------



## Love_Couture

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;




This is so pretty. Thank you so much for sharing! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Txoceangirl

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;


That's really beautiful!


----------



## Txoceangirl

DMK said:


> After a long wait and much drooling over pictures posted on this thread  I got the call from my SA and brought Tyger Tyger 140cm home. This is the lavande/orange/noir c/w. It's a clever design, each corner looks quite different. Thankyou for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3160029


love this CW!


----------



## panthere55

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;



Looks so cute!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;




Love this one and it looks gorgeous on you. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

DMK said:


> After a long wait and much drooling over pictures posted on this thread  I got the call from my SA and brought Tyger Tyger 140cm home. This is the lavande/orange/noir c/w. It's a clever design, each corner looks quite different. Thankyou for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160029




Another winner. Beautiful CW and cute modelling shot! Congrats!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;




Ooooh this is so gorgeously delicate and pretty on u Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764




Lovely B25. Huge congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470




What an eye catching colour. Stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

DMK said:


> Great picks, enjoy [emoji4] The shawl looks so versatile in those colours



Thank you [emoji4]. Love your new Tyger Tyger. So beautiful and feminine.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764



Oh my darling!!! I'm drooling!!!! What a sight


----------



## trishaluvslv

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470



Lordy lordy.....This is crazy beautiful....congrats..What a score my friend..lol


----------



## LaenaLovely

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764




Ahh!25!'loveit


----------



## DMK

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;


That's beautiful, so delicate and the rose gold really suits your skin tone &#128522;


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you [emoji4]. Love your new Tyger Tyger. So beautiful and feminine.


Thankyou Kat.Lee always love your picks &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## DMK

Txoceangirl said:


> love this CW!


Thankyou Txoceangirl from a fluffy cloud crossing Orange Dreamland &#128521;


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;



Omg I love it! LOVE it! It is so perfect with your skin tone. I bet you will wear this every day, it is beautiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470


Stunning


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764


B25 looks great on you. Super cute


----------



## Bobmops

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;



Lovely and delicate beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## MYH

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;



Stunning necklace. Great choice.


----------



## the petite lady

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;


I love rose gold, it's beautiful on you. Congrats!


----------



## LovEmAll

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;




Wow....this is really gorgeous!  Congrats on finding this beauty...it looks amazing on you [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cassisberry

lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764




Gorgeous!


----------



## tammywks

Here is a part of my recent purchases:
Chapeau Femme Lucy Toile Every Rouge/Marine
Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Pivoine with ghw
Casquette Femme Hadriana Cachemire Leger Brode H DB Tempete
Twilly Collections Imperiales Beige/Rose/Vert
90cm Hippopolis Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme


----------



## PorscheGirl

tammywks said:


> View attachment 3160935
> 
> Here is a part of my recent purchases:
> Chapeau Femme Lucy Toile Every Rouge/Marine
> Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Pivoine with ghw
> Casquette Femme Hadriana Cachemire Leger Brode H DB Tempete
> Twilly Collections Imperiales Beige/Rose/Vert
> 90cm Hippopolis Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme


Gorgeous. The color just pops!


----------



## qwertyz

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;




This is really pretty and it looks good on you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tammywks said:


> View attachment 3160935
> 
> Here is a part of my recent purchases:
> Chapeau Femme Lucy Toile Every Rouge/Marine
> Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Pivoine with ghw
> Casquette Femme Hadriana Cachemire Leger Brode H DB Tempete
> Twilly Collections Imperiales Beige/Rose/Vert
> 90cm Hippopolis Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme




Gorgeous purchases!!! Twins on the twillies with u[emoji173]&#65039;... The B is stunning!!!


----------



## agneau88

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;




This piece is fun to look at. You made an excellent choice. Congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;


Aha, this is what you were talking about! It's beautiful and so wearable! I love Hermès rose gold. It has a perfect tone. I may have to check this out myself.....


----------



## DH sucker

trishaluvslv said:


> Lordy lordy.....This is crazy beautiful....congrats..What a score my friend..lol







Hanna Flaneur said:


> Stunning







Kat.Lee said:


> What an eye catching colour. Stunning. Congrats!







Bobmops said:


> Wow, perfection!!!







klynneann said:


> Good to see you DH!!  This Bearn is gorgeous!







ellietilly said:


> Amazing wallet in an amazing colour!




Thanks for all the nice comments!!!  There is one person (who will remain unnamed) whose first reaction was, "Why did you get me another bearn wallet???"  [emoji15]


----------



## Ryan

My first-ever Evelyne, in Blue Nuit clemence.  It looks almost black indoors, but in the sun is a beautiful deep navy.

Ryan


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ryan said:


> My first-ever Evelyne, in Blue Nuit clemence.  It looks almost black indoors, but in the sun is a beautiful deep navy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan




Gorgeous Evelyne!! Love the color!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

PorscheGirl said:


> The necklace looks lovely on you!




Thank you PorscheGirl [emoji173]&#65039;



Keren16 said:


> Beautiful in every way.  Looks great on you
> Wear it well!




Keren16, thank you so much [emoji170]




Love_Couture said:


> This is so pretty. Thank you so much for sharing! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Love_Couture. It is a pleasure to share on Tpf [emoji169]




Txoceangirl said:


> That's really beautiful!




Txoceangirl, thanks so much. [emoji254]




panthere55 said:


> Looks so cute!




Merci panthere55  [emoji5]&#65039; I find it fresh and cute too. 




Kat.Lee said:


> Love this one and it looks gorgeous on you. Congrats!




Thank you Kat.Lee [emoji178] I was not so much into H jewelry but times are changing. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh this is so gorgeously delicate and pretty on u Sarah_sarah[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




eternallove4bag, thank you. It is delicate and the details are my favorite part. I really am loving it. [emoji175]



DMK said:


> That's beautiful, so delicate and the rose gold really suits your skin tone [emoji4]




I do love rose gold. Thank you DMK [emoji93]



rainneday said:


> Omg I love it! LOVE it! It is so perfect with your skin tone. I bet you will wear this every day, it is beautiful on you! Congrats!




Rainne, you are as usual too sweet and enabling. It was a spur of the moment purchase. Thank you dear [emoji178] I would love to wear it every day. 



Bobmops said:


> Lovely and delicate beauty! Congrats!!




Bobmops, merci [emoji166]



MYH said:


> Stunning necklace. Great choice.




Thank you MYH [emoji173]&#65039; I do like this one a lot. 



the petite lady said:


> I love rose gold, it's beautiful on you. Congrats!




the petite lady, merci. I am obsessing over it. [emoji254]




LovEmAll said:


> Wow....this is really gorgeous!  Congrats on finding this beauty...it looks amazing on you [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you LovEmAll. [emoji169] On several occasions I couldn't find a H jewelry I liked. But yesterday was my lucky day. 




qwertyz said:


> This is really pretty and it looks good on you.




Merci qwertyz [emoji170]



agneau88 said:


> This piece is fun to look at. You made an excellent choice. Congrats!




agneau88, thank you [emoji5]&#65039; i do like looking at it, maybe a bit too much. 



QuelleFromage said:


> Aha, this is what you were talking about! It's beautiful and so wearable! I love Hermès rose gold. It has a perfect tone. I may have to check this out myself.....




Thank you Quelle. [emoji178] this is the H jewelry addition to my family. It is definitely wearable and the details are super. I think it will work perfect for you. The H rose gold is special.


----------



## gracekelly

Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.


----------



## DMK

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.


Perfection - exactly like the one I've admired in the A/W RTW booklet. The deep tone of rouge H box... &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.




What a beauty. Box and Rouge H. Perfect combo. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## orangeaddict

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.




Congrats! It's a beauty!


----------



## Ladybug^^

got my baby Rose sakura and Shocking


----------



## DH sucker

Ladybug^^ said:


> got my baby Rose sakura and Shocking




Sweet eye candy!!!!


----------



## billysmom

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.


One of my dream bags - so classic and the color's rich and versatile.


----------



## Bobmops

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.



Great color ! Classic beauty!


----------



## temps

Ladybug^^ said:


> got my baby Rose sakura and Shocking




This is a totally jar dropping, gorgeous piece! Congrats!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.



Wow!!! Box and RH is a dream combo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Ladybug^^ said:


> got my baby Rose sakura and Shocking




So pretty Ladybug!


----------



## ghoztz

Ladybug^^ said:


> got my baby Rose sakura and Shocking



its stunning and playful at the same time! congrats!!


----------



## lipeach21

Gorgeous bag, ladybug. Congrats!


----------



## gracekelly

Ladybug^^ said:


> got my baby Rose sakura and Shocking



How adorable!  Enjoy!


----------



## gracekelly

Thank  you all ladies for your kind comments!


----------



## tillie46

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.



You've outdone yourself!!  It looks like she's in perfect condition, and that patina!!


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.




You have a beautiful collection!  I'm partial to box. Especially RH.  Especially, especially the Kelly[emoji146]


----------



## Ladybug^^

DH sucker said:


> Sweet eye candy!!!!





temps said:


> This is a totally jar dropping, gorgeous piece! Congrats!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Box and RH is a dream combo[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty Ladybug!





ghoztz said:


> its stunning and playful at the same time! congrats!!





lipeach21 said:


> Gorgeous bag, ladybug. Congrats!





gracekelly said:


> How adorable!  Enjoy!




Thank you so much ladies This is a better picture to show the true color


----------



## Ladybug^^

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.



Love vintage soooo luxurious and so much history


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Ladybug^^ said:


> got my baby Rose sakura and Shocking




She is so special. Beautiful. [emoji178][emoji254][emoji175]


----------



## Lovehermes89

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thank you so much ladies This is a better picture to show the true color



So pretty!! I just love this combo!


----------



## LovEmAll

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.



:: congrats!  How gorgeous and special!  I love vintage Ks!



tammywks said:


> View attachment 3160935
> 
> Here is a part of my recent purchases:
> Chapeau Femme Lucy Toile Every Rouge/Marine
> Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Pivoine with ghw
> Casquette Femme Hadriana Cachemire Leger Brode H DB Tempete
> Twilly Collections Imperiales Beige/Rose/Vert
> 90cm Hippopolis Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme




Lovely purchases!  Congrats dear and enjoy! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Ryan said:


> My first-ever Evelyne, in Blue Nuit clemence.  It looks almost black indoors, but in the sun is a beautiful deep navy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan




Very nice!  I love colors that change depending on lighting!  Enjoy!


----------



## bedhead

Ryan said:


> My first-ever Evelyne, in Blue Nuit clemence.  It looks almost black indoors, but in the sun is a beautiful deep navy.
> 
> Ryan



LOVE this!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

tammywks said:


> View attachment 3160935
> 
> Here is a part of my recent purchases:
> Chapeau Femme Lucy Toile Every Rouge/Marine
> Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Pivoine with ghw
> Casquette Femme Hadriana Cachemire Leger Brode H DB Tempete
> Twilly Collections Imperiales Beige/Rose/Vert
> 90cm Hippopolis Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme


Love everything here--many congratulations--enjoy in good health!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.


Love, love, love--how special!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470



Stunning!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan

bedhead said:


> LOVE this!


Thank you! Used it today for the first time and already got compliments. 

Ryan


----------



## Keren16

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thank you so much ladies This is a better picture to show the true color




All your pictures are great!
Your bag is beautiful ![emoji175]


----------



## Love_Couture

Ladybug^^ said:


> got my baby Rose sakura and Shocking




Oh wow. So beautiful. Congratulations! [emoji175]


----------



## ellietilly

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thank you so much ladies This is a better picture to show the true color




Wow, simply gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## ellietilly

Ryan said:


> My first-ever Evelyne, in Blue Nuit clemence.  It looks almost black indoors, but in the sun is a beautiful deep navy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan




Gorgeous colour, congratulations!


----------



## Allurex112

My 32 BBK Retourne recently arrived from therealreal. I will be taking it in for a spa treatment at the Madison store tomorrow. Can't wait to first, not get rejected at the store, since I've read that therealreal has sold fake bags in the past, and I can't wait to share some pictures after the spa trip! The bag is in great shape - just some marks and scratches here and there. I guess I'm taking it in for peace of mind. Thanks for letting me share! This is my first Hermes bag!


----------



## eeBags

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thank you so much ladies This is a better picture to show the true color


Congrats on the pretty bag! It's a perfect combination


----------



## ryl

mini constance (18 cm) in fusain sombrero


----------



## vivs_1229

Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]


----------



## Love_Couture

vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169



OH WOW!  So lovely!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## vivs_1229

Love_Couture said:


> OH WOW!  So lovely!  Congratulations!!!




Thanks so much dear [emoji7]


----------



## orangeaddict

vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169




Lovely!! Congrats [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169




What a gorgeous B!! Congrats on ur first!!! I can imagine how exciting that must be[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## myism

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;



this is so pretty! i haven't seen it at my store yet. may i know the price? thanks!


----------



## dhfwu

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.


Congratulations!  She's in wonderful condition, and look at the patina of the leather!  Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169




Congrats on your first B. This is a huge deal. [emoji178] I remember how crazy I was when I first got mine. That's when my orange love began. I hope she brings you lots of luck [emoji256] and can't wait to see some mod shots.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thank you so much ladies This is a better picture to show the true color



Holy Mother of Pink Hermes Gods!!!!!!!!!!!  
Congrats dear!!! This is a 25???


----------



## Sarah_sarah

myism said:


> this is so pretty! i haven't seen it at my store yet. may i know the price? thanks!




The price for mine was around 5300 CHF. It is most likely a bit more in the US. And much less in France.


----------



## sonaale

DH sucker said:


> Blue electrique gator bearn with Mysore chèvre on inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159470





lipeach21 said:


> B25, anemone ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159764





tammywks said:


> View attachment 3160935
> 
> Here is a part of my recent purchases:
> Chapeau Femme Lucy Toile Every Rouge/Marine
> Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Pivoine with ghw
> Casquette Femme Hadriana Cachemire Leger Brode H DB Tempete
> Twilly Collections Imperiales Beige/Rose/Vert
> 90cm Hippopolis Bleu Pale/Blanc/Parme





gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.





Ladybug^^ said:


> got my baby Rose sakura and Shocking





vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169


Wowza! Hearty congrats!  Fabulous pieces!


----------



## LaenaLovely

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.




Swoon!  I love this!  Congrats


----------



## coucou chanel

vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169



Congrats! Even though I tend to gravitate towards darker colors, I'm intrigued by Glycine and how different it looks depending on the leather. Which type of leather is yours? I'd love to see more pics, especially in natural light, if it's not too much to ask. Congrats again and enjoy your new B!


----------



## Rami00

vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169



Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## vivs_1229

Sorry ladies. Not sure how to multi quote on my phone app. Thank you all!! I'm so grateful to found a nice SA who is willing to work with such a newbie. My DH and I had to drive 4 hours to pick up my B30 glycine baby but it was well worth it. Already thinking what my next one will be. Lol! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## vivs_1229

coucou chanel said:


> Congrats! Even though I tend to gravitate towards darker colors, I'm intrigued by Glycine and how different it looks depending on the leather. Which type of leather is yours? I'd love to see more pics, especially in natural light, if it's not too much to ask. Congrats again and enjoy your new B!




It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.


----------



## coucou chanel

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459



Very pretty! I love chameleon colors, it's like getting two or more bags in one


----------



## Kat.Lee

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459




Such s stunner. Love the chameleon look. Huge congrats and enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Rami00

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459



Congrats! It's such a gorgeous color ... I have only seen it in tiny swatch size at the boutique. Your bag it a true stunner.


----------



## QuelleFromage

gracekelly said:


> Vintage Kelly 32cm in rouge H box.



Beautiful! A perfect choice and we are bag twins 



Allurex112 said:


> My 32 BBK Retourne recently arrived from therealreal. I will be taking it in for a spa treatment at the Madison store tomorrow. Can't wait to first, not get rejected at the store, since I've read that therealreal has sold fake bags in the past, and I can't wait to share some pictures after the spa trip! The bag is in great shape - just some marks and scratches here and there. I guess I'm taking it in for peace of mind. Thanks for letting me share! This is my first Hermes bag!



I bought a K from them once and it was perfectly authentic; I think most of their trip-ups are on small items. But you can always have it authenticated by an amazing H specialist like Bababebi. Good luck with your iconic, classic bag!


----------



## kewave

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459


 
Pretty and elegant bag, enjoy it to the fullest


----------



## ryl




----------



## ryl

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459



Major congrats!! enjoy it in good health!


----------



## ellietilly

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459




Beautiful colour and size, congratulations!


----------



## marwaaa

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459




Wow what a beauty!! Congrats!


----------



## rainneday

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459



I love this color! Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## ellietilly

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share




Wow, that's a stunning blue - the box looks amazing


----------



## Bobmops

vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169



Great bag !! Congratulations for a special beauty!


----------



## perlerare

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share



It is beautiful !


----------



## Bobmops

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share



That's cool bag !!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Love the color and hardware!


----------



## Miffy8

Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ellietilly

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!




Lovely, perfect neutral. Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!



Lovely Oran, a good and comfy travel essential. Congrats!! Enjoy your Oran and holiday!


----------



## Kat.Lee

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share




What a lovely clutch. Big congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

ryl said:


> mini constance (18 cm) in fusain sombrero





vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169





panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share



3 very special bags, congrats to you all!


----------



## periogirl28

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!



Enjoy your holidays, these sandals are just perfect. Yes they are a true classic and hopefully will be joined by your dream bag soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share




Wow!!! What a beautiful color and u match it so well[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!




So pretty Miffy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I agree with u!!! Orange boxes put an instant smile on my face too [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## ayc

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share



Wow that's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## hermesaddicted

I just got a Glycine Jige in swift leather. Will try to take pictures in natural light and post here. It's indeed a gorgeous colour!



coucou chanel said:


> Congrats! Even though I tend to gravitate towards darker colors, I'm intrigued by Glycine and how different it looks depending on the leather. Which type of leather is yours? I'd love to see more pics, especially in natural light, if it's not too much to ask. Congrats again and enjoy your new B!


----------



## Blue Rain

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459


 
Very nice and subtle color. I'm in love again.


----------



## bluenavy

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459


It is gorgeous.  Love the color. Congrats, enjoy


----------



## bluenavy

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!


Love the shoes.


----------



## Love_Couture

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!



Nice sandals in the most classic color.  Wish you have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## QuelleFromage

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share


This is stunning. Box and BdP and I love this clutch shape and lock


----------



## coucou chanel

hermesaddicted said:


> I just got a Glycine Jige in swift leather. Will try to take pictures in natural light and post here. It's indeed a gorgeous colour!



Congrats!!! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!




Perfect!  Love these!


----------



## sonaale

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!


When you get your B35 in gold, we will be bag twins!!!  I'm considering getting these sandals to match my B. Let me know how you like them. Hope you have a wonderful holiday! 




panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share


It's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## LaenaLovely

Grrrr...can you guess what this is?  I've been inspired by all your pics and had to join in on the fun!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Just got this on my way back into work...H for lunch is so satisfying!


----------



## sonaale

LaenaLovely said:


> Grrrr...can you guess what this is?  I've been inspired by all your pics and had to join in on the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162991
> View attachment 3162992
> View attachment 3162993
> 
> 
> Just got this on my way back into work...H for lunch is so satisfying!


It's beautiful!  Congratulations!  My local H store is less than 5 minutes away from my office. It's such a wonderful/horrible temptation.  The rule I've set for myself is no H on the weekdays. Lol....let's see how long it lasts!


----------



## LaenaLovely

sonaale said:


> It's beautiful!  Congratulations!  My local H store is less than 5 minutes away from my office. It's such a wonderful/horrible temptation.  The rule I've set for myself is no H on the weekdays. Lol....let's see how long it lasts!


haha...such a good rule and so tempting.  The weekdays are best for shopping I think, the SAs are so much less rushed.  However...very distracting.


----------



## sonaale

LaenaLovely said:


> haha...such a good rule and so tempting.  The weekdays are best for shopping I think, the SAs are so much less rushed.  However...very distracting.



Lol. Agreed. But must try and keep myself in line. ...


----------



## LaenaLovely

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share



wow...i love that clutch


----------



## LaenaLovely

sonaale said:


> Lol. Agreed. But must try and keep myself in line. ...



I hear you....it derails my saving for bags with all the accessories that end up coming home with me unexpectedly.


----------



## atomic110

vivs_1229 said:


> Sorry ladies. Not sure how to multi quote on my phone app. Thank you all!! I'm so grateful to found a nice SA who is willing to work with such a newbie. My DH and I had to drive 4 hours to pick up my B30 glycine baby but it was well worth it. Already thinking what my next one will be. Lol! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]




that's normal for us who hooked by H, we simply can't be contended with one B. Congrats to ur first score, lovely!






panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share



This is new to me, I didn't remember I've seen it in our local store. what a beautiful clutch !






Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!



Real classic, hope u will get ur dream bag soon n enjoy it holiday


----------



## sonaale

LaenaLovely said:


> I hear you....it derails my saving for bags with all the accessories that end up coming home with me unexpectedly.



It sure does....but, it also builds purchase history


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Grrrr...can you guess what this is?  I've been inspired by all your pics and had to join in on the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162991
> View attachment 3162992
> View attachment 3162993
> 
> 
> Just got this on my way back into work...H for lunch is so satisfying!




Ooooh u got ur Tyger Tyger CSGM!!! GORGEOUS!!!! Welcome to the club LaenaLovely [emoji7][emoji7]! My H store is on the way back home and I always find myself driving towards the store instead of straight back home [emoji24]... Talk about temptation [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Grrrr...can you guess what this is?  I've been inspired by all your pics and had to join in on the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162991
> View attachment 3162992
> View attachment 3162993
> 
> 
> Just got this on my way back into work...H for lunch is so satisfying!




Lovely! Twins on that color way. You will love it. It goes with everything.


----------



## bedhead

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459



So pretty! I love chameleon colors like this. Congrats!


----------



## bedhead

My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!


----------



## DMK

vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169


Beautiful Birkin - love the colour &#128525;


----------



## luckylove

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!



Lovely! Your Halzan almost looks like blue sapphire in this photo! Looks great paired with your scarf!


----------



## DMK

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!


Gorgeous purchases (I bought a men's scarf last year, why not if the colours are right). Love the Halzan, might have to add it to the list, it looks so versatile. Congratulations &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## DMK

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!


Just perfect - have a fab hol &#128526;


----------



## DMK

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share


The leather looks amazing, congratulations &#128522;


----------



## eternallove4bag

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!



Wow!!! Gorgeous color!!! And I love the scarf with it!!!


----------



## Keren16

LaenaLovely said:


> Grrrr...can you guess what this is?  I've been inspired by all your pics and had to join in on the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162991
> View attachment 3162992
> View attachment 3162993
> 
> 
> Just got this on my way back into work...H for lunch is so satisfying!




Beautiful!  You can wear them NOW![emoji106][emoji95]
Reading   Purseforum threads can be damage to the wallet[emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!




Great purchase!  The color brings out the beauty of the Halzan[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## EmileH

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!




Beautiful! I love the Halzan and that color is delightful.


----------



## Love_Couture

LaenaLovely said:


> Grrrr...can you guess what this is?  I've been inspired by all your pics and had to join in on the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162991
> View attachment 3162992
> View attachment 3162993
> 
> 
> Just got this on my way back into work...H for lunch is so satisfying!




It's so nice to have H for lunch.  Love the color of your Tyger Tyger.  Enjoy!  [emoji172]


----------



## Love_Couture

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!




So beautiful. I love the contrasting seams. Congratulations. [emoji170]


----------



## mimifl561

Picked up a few knick knacks this past weekend...[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## sonaale

Love you goodies! Congratulations


----------



## sonaale

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up a few knick knacks this past weekend...[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3163269



Love your knick knacks! Wonderful finds!


----------



## eternallove4bag

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up a few knick knacks this past weekend...[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3163269




Ooooooh these r some pretty amazing buys!! Awesome choices [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up a few knick knacks this past weekend...[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3163269




So colorful. Love them all. Congratulations. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hclubfan

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!



Gorgeous bedhead!! The shawl looks amazing with your beautiful new Halzan (one of my favorite H bags)


----------



## hclubfan

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459



Beautiful color!


----------



## LaenaLovely

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up a few knick knacks this past weekend...[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3163269



AHHHH!  Those are the most lovely knick knacks.  Kelly wallet TDF.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely! Twins on that color way. You will love it. It goes with everything.



honored to be your twin pocket pup!  Love your taste and style!


----------



## mimifl561

LaenaLovely said:


> AHHHH!  Those are the most lovely knick knacks.  Kelly wallet TDF.





Love_Couture said:


> So colorful. Love them all. Congratulations. [emoji173]&#65039;





eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooooh these r some pretty amazing buys!! Awesome choices [emoji173]&#65039;





sonaale said:


> Love your knick knacks! Wonderful finds!




Thanks everyone!


----------



## LaenaLovely

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!



I so so need a halzan and this blue is so lovely....I bet it looks great with denim.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LaenaLovely

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459



Oh...this color is yummy.  I need to make a note of it...I LOVE it.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

my latest!  40cm Rouge G Kelly


----------



## LaenaLovely

BlkLadyLaw said:


> View attachment 3163451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest!  40cm Rouge G Kelly




Wow!  Smashing!


----------



## DMK

LaenaLovely said:


> Grrrr...can you guess what this is?  I've been inspired by all your pics and had to join in on the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162991
> View attachment 3162992
> View attachment 3162993
> 
> 
> Just got this on my way back into work...H for lunch is so satisfying!


Congratulations on your Tyger Tyger - it's an amazing design &#128522;


----------



## Possum

I managed to score a Rose Azalee/Poppy silk-in wallet online. [emoji4]


----------



## Txoceangirl

vivs_1229 said:


> It is in clemence leather. When I get a chance to take more pics, I will post them. Here are some I took right after I got it in hotel room. Excuse the hotel room mess. It shows up very chameleon in different lighting. In person, it looks like a blush pink with slight grey/lilac undertones.
> View attachment 3162458
> 
> View attachment 3162459


She is gorgeous. I love glycine. I hop to get a k in it. Enjoy!


----------



## Txoceangirl

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up a few knick knacks this past weekend...[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Great knock knacks!
> 
> View attachment 3163269





bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!



Stunning!  Congrats.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!


Simply perfect


----------



## ryl

Wow!!!! It's gorgeous!!! congrats!


----------



## ryl

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share





ryl said:


> Wow!!!! It's gorgeous!!! congrats!



Really nice...


----------



## ryl

Miffy8 said:


> Hello everyone, today I bought the Oran sandals in gold  for my upcoming holiday. They are such a classic for holidays and in summer. Hoping one day I can get to buy my dream bag, which is the B35 Togo in gold. In the meanwhile, orange boxes big or small make me happy!!!  Thanks for letting me share!


I love them!!! Huge Congrats!!


----------



## ryl

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!


!!!!!


----------



## ferrip

YAS!!!! Beautiful!!! 



bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!


----------



## vivs_1229

hclubfan said:


> Beautiful color!


Wow. Thread moves so fast. Thank u ladies. It is truly such a gorgeous color and bag. I cant stop staring at it. &#10084;&#65039; (sorry, wanted to say thank you to all the ladies that commented! need to figure out this multi quote)


----------



## ellietilly

BlkLadyLaw said:


> View attachment 3163451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest!  40cm Rouge G Kelly




Beautiful, amazing colour.


----------



## ellietilly

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up a few knick knacks this past weekend...[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3163269




Fabulous, that's really a stunning collection of knick knacks!!


----------



## ellietilly

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!




Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!! Congratulations, stunning blue, I love the simply cut and versatility of the Halzan. 

One question ... when does adding bags to our 'wish list' stop??!! [emoji6]


----------



## Kat.Lee

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up a few knick knacks this past weekend...[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3163269



Love this "serious" knick knacks purchase! All beautiful treasures. Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!



Beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## dooneybaby

BlkLadyLaw said:


> View attachment 3163451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest!  40cm Rouge G Kelly


Gorgeous! I'll forgive you for selecting a Delta color. 
(I've done that on occasion.)


----------



## eternallove4bag

Possum said:


> I managed to score a Rose Azalee/Poppy silk-in wallet online. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3163600




U will love it!! One of my fav wallets! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone, here's my latest purchase, goodlock clutch in blue de prusse, box leather. Thank you for letting me share



this is fab! congrats!


----------



## ari

vivs_1229 said:


> Super excited and loving my first B! Glycine from this season. Thanks for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162169



nice color! congratulations!


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> Collier Ronde H Multi rose gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160441
> View attachment 3160443
> View attachment 3160448
> View attachment 3160449
> 
> 
> I fell in love with this one from the start. It has so many cute details. Happy with it. [emoji5]&#65039;



Oh, Sarah! this is gorgeous! congrats! il looks great on you!


----------



## arabesques

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!



This is beautiful.  The scarf celebrates the centennial birthday of philosopher Roland Barthes.  It's a take on his incredible book "Fragments: A Lover's Discourse."  A wishlist item in every color, and this aubergine is particularly beautiful.  So glad to see this appear on these pages.  Wear it with love!


----------



## arabesques

A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.


----------



## EmileH

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.




Love it!!! And your Anne Fontaine parfait.


----------



## Rami00

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.


 
Perfection! Everything looks so beautiful in this pic.


----------



## Rami00

BlkLadyLaw said:


> View attachment 3163451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest!  40cm Rouge G Kelly


 
Congrats! I find red and phw combo looks so fabulous.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.



OMGoodness, you are the queen of style... and the temptation is real.... SOOOOO cute!!!
Uhm.... that sweater though! from where?????


----------



## arabesques

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love it!!! And your Anne Fontaine parfait.





Rami00 said:


> Perfection! Everything looks so beautiful in this pic.



Thank you, Pocketbook Pup and Rami.




Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGoodness, you are the queen of style... and the temptation is real.... SOOOOO cute!!!
> Uhm.... that sweater though! from where?????



You're so sweet, IF.  The sweater is Anne Fontaine and called the Parfaite.  There are usually seasonal versions, and this one is a bit older, I think, so I don't know if it's possible to find.  I love the black leatherette edging.  Totally raises the ruffles up a notch.  This is one of my favorite cardigan styles; I have half a dozen, I thinkincluding _shocking pink!_


----------



## EmileH

arabesques said:


> Thank you, Pocketbook Pup and Rami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet, IF.  The sweater is Anne Fontaine and called the Parfaite.  There are usually seasonal versions, and this one is a bit older, I think, so I don't know if it's possible to find.  I love the black leatherette edging.  Totally raises the ruffles up a notch.  This is one of my favorite cardigan styles; I have half a dozen, I thinkincluding _shocking pink!_




I have a whole collection too. Not this one sadly. It definitely takes it up a notch. Looking at the website I think they are discontinued but maybe they still carry them in store.


----------



## bedhead

arabesques said:


> This is beautiful.  The scarf celebrates the centennial birthday of philosopher Roland Barthes.  It's a take on his incredible book "Fragments: A Lover's Discourse."  A wishlist item in every color, and this aubergine is particularly beautiful.  So glad to see this appear on these pages.  Wear it with love!



Thank you! The SA explained that it was meant to represent pages from a book, but didn't tell me the title of the book. They had all of the colors but the aubergine really spoke to me.


----------



## Allurex112

View attachment 3163943


QuelleFromage said:


> Beautiful! A perfect choice and we are bag twins
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a K from them once and it was perfectly authentic; I think most of their trip-ups are on small items. But you can always have it authenticated by an amazing H specialist like Bababebi. Good luck with your iconic, classic bag!



Thank you  

I finally got around to taking a picture. I'm sure it'll look a lot better after I take it to the spa in January, but I'm very, very happy with my very first Hermes bag


----------



## bedhead

Thanks to everyone for the kind words about my bag & scarf. I can't do multiquote on my phone but as usual everyone here is wonderful. Thank you!


----------



## the petite lady

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.


I love it! Congrats and thank you for letting us know about this new design. I will go to my store and check it right away...


----------



## bedhead

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.



This belt is so stunning on you! Love it.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> Oh, Sarah! this is gorgeous! congrats! il looks great on you!




Thank you ari [emoji178] I am starting to like H jewelry [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.



U look stunning from ur outfit to your accessories!!! Beautiful purchase!



Allurex112 said:


> View attachment 3163943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got around to taking a picture. I'm sure it'll look a lot better after I take it to the spa in January, but I'm very, very happy with my very first Hermes bag




What an amazing first H bag this is!!! U started off with a bang[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.



It look perfect on u! Perhaps time for me to check out H store again... lol


----------



## Bobmops

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.



Great look ! I'm running to shop for that belt!


----------



## klynneann

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.



Just. Gorgeous.


----------



## Love_Couture

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.



Very very beautiful.  Congratulations.


----------



## HGT

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.




Oh I LOVE this belt!!! Never seen it!  Thanks for sharing.  Do you mind share the price of it? Thanks!


----------



## MrH

Need some colour for this AW15/16 collection [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

Possum said:


> I managed to score a Rose Azalee/Poppy silk-in wallet online. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3163600




Very nice color. Congratulations on your new H addition! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

arabesques said:


> Thank you, Pocketbook Pup and Rami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet, IF.  The sweater is Anne Fontaine and called the Parfaite.  There are usually seasonal versions, and this one is a bit older, I think, so I don't know if it's possible to find.  I love the black leatherette edging.  Totally raises the ruffles up a notch.  This is one of my favorite cardigan styles; I have half a dozen, I thinkincluding _shocking pink!_




For those who inquired my SA at Anne Fontaine just confirmed. No more parfaite. Maybe someday they will bring it back. It's a classic.


----------



## DMK

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.


OMG its stunning &#128525;


----------



## gracekelly

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.




Stunning as always!  Nice to find a skinny belt that is adjustable too!


----------



## bluenavy

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.


 
Love the belt


----------



## bluenavy

BlkLadyLaw said:


> View attachment 3163451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest!  40cm Rouge G Kelly


 
gorgeous pop of color


----------



## bluenavy

bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!


 
Love your halzan, congrats


----------



## bluenavy

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up a few knick knacks this past weekend...[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3163269


 


OMG, love all your purchases


----------



## orangeaddict

My new bleu indigo jige! Love how it looks black in the dark and looks blue with flash/light

Finally got ahold of one and I'm so excited! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## replayii

Possum said:


> I managed to score a Rose Azalee/Poppy silk-in wallet online. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3163600




It's lovely. Can we take a look at the inside?


----------



## periogirl28

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.




Thanks for sharing the belt! It's all lovely together.


----------



## billysmom

Autumn's here - at least the daylight's shorter - and it's time to put away my favorite summer bag:  Miss Trim II in Rouge Hermes evercalf and toile 





So please welcome her winter sister, Miss Rouge H in box calf!  She's vintage 1988 with a mellow glow that will carry us into spring


----------



## EmileH

billysmom said:


> Autumn's here - at least the daylight's shorter - and it's time to put away my favorite summer bag:  Miss Trim II in Rouge Hermes evercalf and toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please welcome her winter sister, Miss Rouge H in box calf!  She's vintage 1988 with a mellow glow that will carry us into spring




So pretty! A perfect combination.


----------



## BalLVLover

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.




Love the belt....and love the DVF dress too. I have the same one!


----------



## wantitneedit

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.



arabesques - elegance personified!  Did you cut and colour your hair?  it looks different in this pic.


----------



## Love_Couture

orangeaddict said:


> My new bleu indigo jige! Love how it looks black in the dark and looks blue with flash/light
> 
> Finally got ahold of one and I'm so excited! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164353




Love this color.  Very dark with a hint of blue.  Congratulations. [emoji170]


----------



## orangeaddict

Love_Couture said:


> Love this color.  Very dark with a hint of blue.  Congratulations. [emoji170]




Thank you!! I agree it's such a gorgeous color [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Possum

eternallove4bag said:


> U will love it!! One of my fav wallets! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 


Love_Couture said:


> Very nice color. Congratulations on your new H addition! [emoji173]&#65039;


 


replayii said:


> It's lovely. Can we take a look at the inside?


Thankyou eternallove4bag, Love_Couture and replayii! My pic doesn't do the beautiful colour justice. I tried to take an interior shot but it was too difficult, it's in various shades of poppy orange.


----------



## eternallove4bag

billysmom said:


> Autumn's here - at least the daylight's shorter - and it's time to put away my favorite summer bag:  Miss Trim II in Rouge Hermes evercalf and toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please welcome her winter sister, Miss Rouge H in box calf!  She's vintage 1988 with a mellow glow that will carry us into spring



Wow!!! This one is such a beauty and that color is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



orangeaddict said:


> My new bleu indigo jige! Love how it looks black in the dark and looks blue with flash/light
> 
> Finally got ahold of one and I'm so excited! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164353




Gorgeous and stunning [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.


----------



## orangeaddict

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats!!! Such a lovely bag


----------



## Love_Couture

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.




OMG!!!! Amazing Rose Tyrien Constance. [emoji175][emoji177] Big congratulations!!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.



Oh my!!! Congratulation, this is my favourite pink of all times!! Are they bringing this color back?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Allurex112 said:


> View attachment 3163943
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I finally got around to taking a picture. I'm sure it'll look a lot better after I take it to the spa in January, but I'm very, very happy with my very first Hermes bag



It's beautiful! A perfect, versatile, elegant BBK with enough slouch that you can carry anytime.



billysmom said:


> Autumn's here - at least the daylight's shorter - and it's time to put away my favorite summer bag:  Miss Trim II in Rouge Hermes evercalf and toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please welcome her winter sister, Miss Rouge H in box calf!  She's vintage 1988 with a mellow glow that will carry us into spring



We are bag twins too...almost. My Rouge H Trim is Cerf, so as lovely as it is,  I am a bit envious of this glowy gorgeous box calf!



panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.


----------



## orangeaddict

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous and stunning [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## billysmom

Love_Couture said:


> OMG!!!! Amazing Rose Tyrien Constance. [emoji175][emoji177] Big congratulations!!!


Amazing!  You are truly fortunate - enjoy!!!


----------



## HGT

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.




Rose Tyrien!!! Faint!


----------



## panthere55

orangeaddict said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats!!! Such a lovely bag


 


Love_Couture said:


> OMG!!!! Amazing Rose Tyrien Constance. [emoji175][emoji177] Big congratulations!!!


 


Lovehermes89 said:


> Oh my!!! Congratulation, this is my favourite pink of all times!! Are they bringing this color back?


 


QuelleFromage said:


> It's beautiful! A perfect, versatile, elegant BBK with enough slouch that you can carry anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> We are bag twins too...almost. My Rouge H Trim is Cerf, so as lovely as it is,  I am a bit envious of this glowy gorgeous box calf!


 


billysmom said:


> Amazing!  You are truly fortunate - enjoy!!!


 


HGT said:


> Rose Tyrien!!! Faint!


 


Thank you so much! I am still in shock! Not sure if they are bringing color back, not that I heard of!


----------



## sleepykitten

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.


 
OMG love the Kelly belt, super cute!


----------



## Irene7899

beautiful



panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.


----------



## ayc

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.



OMG OMG OMG!!!


----------



## MYH

billysmom said:


> Autumn's here - at least the daylight's shorter - and it's time to put away my favorite summer bag:  Miss Trim II in Rouge Hermes evercalf and toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please welcome her winter sister, Miss Rouge H in box calf!  She's vintage 1988 with a mellow glow that will carry us into spring



Lovely bags! perfect. one for spring/summer and her sister for fall/winter.  Burgundy is so IN this winter.  I'm sure you can find all kinds of accessories to match!



panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.


So gorgeous! Let's see a mod pic! please?



arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.


That belt is gorgeous! And you are wearing it perfectly over your beautiful ruffle sweater.  A vision of loveliness.



Allurex112 said:


> View attachment 3163943
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I finally got around to taking a picture. I'm sure it'll look a lot better after I take it to the spa in January, but I'm very, very happy with my very first Hermes bag


Congrats! It's beautiful now but I'm sure will look even more youthful after a facial.  Please do show us before and after pics when you get it done.


----------



## eternallove4bag

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.




U lucky lucky gal!!!! Omg!!! This C is stunning [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Allurex112

MYH said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful now but I'm sure will look even more youthful after a facial.  Please do show us before and after pics when you get it done.



I can't figure out how to do multiple quotes but thank you, QuelleFromage and MYH! Buying this bag was nerve wrecking so your comments mean a lot. I will definitely share some before and after photos!


----------



## gracekelly

billysmom said:


> Autumn's here - at least the daylight's shorter - and it's time to put away my favorite summer bag:  Miss Trim II in Rouge Hermes evercalf and toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please welcome her winter sister, Miss Rouge H in box calf!  She's vintage 1988 with a mellow glow that will carry us into spring



Given the age of you toile bag, I would say it is chamonix and not evercalf.  I have the same bag






orangeaddict said:


> My new bleu indigo jige! Love how it looks black in the dark and looks blue with flash/light
> 
> Finally got ahold of one and I'm so excited! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164353


 

Perfect!  You can wear with so many things! Congrats!


----------



## billysmom

Ah - it's the box calf Trim that's from 1988.  The toile's from 2002   Chamonix would be incredible!


----------



## panthere55

Irene7899 said:


> beautiful


 


ayc said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!


 


eternallove4bag said:


> U lucky lucky gal!!!! Omg!!! This C is stunning [emoji7][emoji7]


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## arabesques

the petite lady said:


> I love it! Congrats and thank you for letting us know about this new design. I will go to my store and check it right away...





bedhead said:


> This belt is so stunning on you! Love it.





eternallove4bag said:


> U look stunning from ur outfit to your accessories!!! Beautiful purchase!





atomic110 said:


> It look perfect on u! Perhaps time for me to check out H store again... lol





Bobmops said:


> Great look ! I'm running to shop for that belt!



Thank you, the petite lady, bedhead, eternallove, atomic, and bobmops!


----------



## arabesques

klynneann said:


> Just. Gorgeous.





Love_Couture said:


> Very very beautiful.  Congratulations.





HGT said:


> Oh I LOVE this belt!!! Never seen it!  Thanks for sharing.  Do you mind share the price of it? Thanks!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> For those who inquired my SA at Anne Fontaine just confirmed. No more parfaite. Maybe someday they will bring it back. It's a classic.





DMK said:


> OMG its stunning &#128525;



Thank you, klynneann, love_couture, HGT, and DMK.

Pocketbook Pup, that's sad news that the Parfaite is discontinued.  It will make me treasure mine all the more.

HGT, I believe the price for the new Kelly belt is $950.


----------



## arabesques

gracekelly said:


> Stunning as always!  Nice to find a skinny belt that is adjustable too!



Thank you, gracekelly.  Finally, finally they came out with one.  No fussing over what 5-cm grace to wear on a given night



bluenavy said:


> Love the belt





periogirl28 said:


> Thanks for sharing the belt! It's all lovely together.



Thank you, blue navy & periogirl.



BalLVLover said:


> Love the belt....and love the DVF dress too. I have the same one!



BalLVLover, This print is one of my favorites.  It always feels perfect.



wantitneedit said:


> arabesques - elegance personified!  Did you cut and colour your hair?  it looks different in this pic.



Thank you wantitneedit.  But my hair is the same as always... I just pulled it off the clothes this time!  Lighting makes a difference regarding my hair color; given the time of day and lighting, I can be called blonde, brunette, and even a redhead in a single day.


----------



## arabesques

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.



This is spectacular!



sleepykitten said:


> OMG love the Kelly belt, super cute!



Thank you, sleepykitten.



MYH said:


> That belt is gorgeous! And you are wearing it perfectly over your beautiful ruffle sweater.  A vision of loveliness.



Thank you, MYH.


----------



## LaenaLovely

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.




This belt!?!? Amazing.


----------



## DMK

billysmom said:


> Autumn's here - at least the daylight's shorter - and it's time to put away my favorite summer bag:  Miss Trim II in Rouge Hermes evercalf and toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please welcome her winter sister, Miss Rouge H in box calf!  She's vintage 1988 with a mellow glow that will carry us into spring


Love this design  - classic and incredibly functional (I imagine). Sleep tight Miss Sumer Trim and happy days Miss Winter Trim &#128521;


----------



## Powder Puff

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.


OMG Panthere! You are so lucky!! I love it! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; How did you manage to score this beauty? From your local store?


----------



## lovexchanel

@arabesques wow that's so lovely, haven't seen those in stores. Is it hard to come by or get wait listed? If you don't mind, would you mind sharing the price since I can't find any info on it online thanks [emoji3]


----------



## LadyCupid

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.



Omg! Is it a stamp T? How lucky!! Congrats dear


----------



## LadyCupid

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.



You look amazing with the belt. May I ask if this is sort of like one size fits all? How do you adjust it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## panthere55

Powder Puff said:


> OMG Panthere! You are so lucky!! I love it! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; How did you manage to score this beauty? From your local store?




Thank you so much! I have no idea how I was able to score it. Yes it was from hermes store!



yodaling1 said:


> Omg! Is it a stamp T? How lucky!! Congrats dear




Thank you! Yes it's stamp T! So maybe more on the way!!!!


----------



## panthere55

DMK said:


> The leather looks amazing, congratulations &#128522;


 


QuelleFromage said:


> This is stunning. Box and BdP and I love this clutch shape and lock


 


sonaale said:


> When you get your B35 in gold, we will be bag twins!!!  I'm considering getting these sandals to match my B. Let me know how you like them. Hope you have a wonderful holiday!
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! Congratulations


 


LaenaLovely said:


> wow...i love that clutch


 


Thank you so much!


----------



## panthere55

Bobmops said:


> That's cool bag !!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Love the color and hardware!


 


Kat.Lee said:


> What a lovely clutch. Big congrats!


 


periogirl28 said:


> 3 very special bags, congrats to you all!


 


eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! What a beautiful color and u match it so well[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 


ayc said:


> Wow that's gorgeous! Congrats!


 


ellietilly said:


> Wow, that's a stunning blue - the box looks amazing


 


Thank you everyone!


----------



## Kat.Lee

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.




Stunning Constance. Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

orangeaddict said:


> My new bleu indigo jige! Love how it looks black in the dark and looks blue with flash/light
> 
> Finally got ahold of one and I'm so excited! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164353




Lovely jige. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrH said:


> Need some colour for this AW15/16 collection [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164119




Love this colour! Congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Allurex112 said:


> View attachment 3163943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got around to taking a picture. I'm sure it'll look a lot better after I take it to the spa in January, but I'm very, very happy with my very first Hermes bag




Such a stunning BBK. Huge congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.




Such a beautiful outfit and jige! The belt looks gorgeous on you. Big congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

billysmom said:


> Autumn's here - at least the daylight's shorter - and it's time to put away my favorite summer bag:  Miss Trim II in Rouge Hermes evercalf and toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please welcome her winter sister, Miss Rouge H in box calf!  She's vintage 1988 with a mellow glow that will carry us into spring



Wow stunning bags, we don't see Trims here often enough. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.



RT is perfect in a C24, happy to see these being produced again. I think I know a friend who is your twin and another with an Élan. Simply stunning!


----------



## ellietilly

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.




Wow, that is a stunning C, adore the contrast stitching. Enjoy and congratulations!


----------



## Chloesam

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.




Amazing panthere55!  You are extremely lucky! Congratulations! May I ask what H store you purchased this divine C?


----------



## Rami00

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.


 
WOW! I am not a pink girl but holly molly! This constance is special  
Wear it in the best of health panthere :kiss:


----------



## atomic110

orangeaddict said:


> My new bleu indigo jige! Love how it looks black in the dark and looks blue with flash/light
> 
> Finally got ahold of one and I'm so excited! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164353



Nice, This is in my wish list 







billysmom said:


> Autumn's here - at least the daylight's shorter - and it's time to put away my favorite summer bag:  Miss Trim II in Rouge Hermes evercalf and toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please welcome her winter sister, Miss Rouge H in box calf!  She's vintage 1988 with a mellow glow that will carry us into spring




wow, u have both spring/summer and autumn/winter collection to swap!






panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.



Lovely! This is probably my first time seeing a C in this colour!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies


----------



## pinkmacaroon

MrH said:


> Need some colour for this AW15/16 collection [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164119



Deep and rich color... so lovely &#128525;


----------



## atomic110

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies



Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## pinkmacaroon

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats



Thank uuu.. atomic110 &#128516;


----------



## partialtopink

A prunoir Birkin 35 with GHW in Clemence. I purchased it one week ago. It's my first B, and I'm still over the moon!


----------



## eeBags

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies


Congrats! Love red with ghw


----------



## Kat.Lee

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies




Beautiful vivid colour. Congrats!


----------



## billysmom

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies


Wonderful red!  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

eeBags said:


> Congrats! Love red with ghw



Thank uu eeBags &#128518;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful vivid colour. Congrats!



Thank uuu Kat.Lee !! &#128518;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

billysmom said:


> Wonderful red!  Enjoy!!!!!



Thank you billysmom! &#128516;


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

dooneybaby said:


> Gorgeous! I'll forgive you for selecting a Delta color.
> (I've done that on occasion.)



My sorority sisters mess with me all the time about that.  Red is my fav color.  I have red walks in my house even lol.


----------



## eternallove4bag

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies




Whoa!! What a gorgeous red bag!!! Many congrats pinkmacaroon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## orangeaddict

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning Constance. Huge congrats!!!




Thank you Kat [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## orangeaddict

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies




Congrats!!! Love this bag! I just got mine not too long ago for my birthday  

Enjoy it [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Love_Couture

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies



OMG!  This is very very beautiful.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Allurex112

Kat.Lee said:


> Such a stunning BBK. Huge congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## panthere55

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning Constance. Huge congrats!!!


 


periogirl28 said:


> RT is perfect in a C24, happy to see these being produced again. I think I know a friend who is your twin and another with an Élan. Simply stunning!


 


ellietilly said:


> Wow, that is a stunning C, adore the contrast stitching. Enjoy and congratulations!


 


Chloesam said:


> Amazing panthere55!  You are extremely lucky! Congratulations! May I ask what H store you purchased this divine C?


 


Rami00 said:


> WOW! I am not a pink girl but holly molly! This constance is special
> Wear it in the best of health panthere :kiss:


 


atomic110 said:


> Nice, This is in my wish list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, u have both spring/summer and autumn/winter collection to swap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! This is probably my first time seeing a C in this colour!




Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## ellietilly

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies




Gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## bluenavy

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies


 


It's gorgeous, congrats


----------



## bluenavy

orangeaddict said:


> My new bleu indigo jige! Love how it looks black in the dark and looks blue with flash/light
> 
> Finally got ahold of one and I'm so excited! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164353


 
gorgeous, love the color


----------



## bluenavy

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.


 
OMG, love the color, congrats


----------



## orangeaddict

bluenavy said:


> gorgeous, love the color




Thanks bluenavy! I'm so excited about it [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## panthere55

bluenavy said:


> OMG, love the color, congrats


 
Thank you!


----------



## Kitty S.

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies




Congrats! A red Kelly with Ghw is totally dreamy[emoji173]&#65039; enjoy!


----------



## sonaale

BlkLadyLaw said:


> View attachment 3163451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest!  40cm Rouge G Kelly




Beautiful! Congratulations 


Possum said:


> I managed to score a Rose Azalee/Poppy silk-in wallet online. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3163600


Love the color! 


arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.


Fabulous outfit! And love the belt! 


orangeaddict said:


> My new bleu indigo jige! Love how it looks black in the dark and looks blue with flash/light
> Congratulations!
> Finally got ahold of one and I'm so excited! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164353


Congratulations! 


panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.


Wowza! Absolutely stunning! Congratulations  


pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies


Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## panthere55

sonaale said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza! Absolutely stunning! Congratulations
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## orangeaddict

sonaale said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## jacknoy

Im in Hong Kong for a few days, got lucky to catch the scarf event [emoji170]


----------



## brandee1002

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.



Woohoo!! So pretty


----------



## pinkmacaroon

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!! What a gorgeous red bag!!! Many congrats pinkmacaroon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







orangeaddict said:


> Congrats!!! Love this bag! I just got mine not too long ago for my birthday
> 
> Enjoy it [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]






Love_Couture said:


> OMG!  This is very very beautiful.  Congratulations!!!






ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, congratulations!






bluenavy said:


> It's gorgeous, congrats



Thanks much eternallove4bag, orangeaddict (we're Kelly twin &#128518, Love_Couture, ellietilly and bluenavy &#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

jacknoy said:


> Im in Hong Kong for a few days, got lucky to catch the scarf event [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165485
> View attachment 3165486




Cute pic and beautiful scarf[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Kitty S. said:


> Congrats! A red Kelly with Ghw is totally dreamy[emoji173]&#65039; enjoy!



Thanks much Kitty S. &#128518;


----------



## acoolbag

My new Drag Bag! Thank you for all the yummy pictures and for letting me share mine!


----------



## eternallove4bag

acoolbag said:


> My new Drag Bag! Thank you for all the yummy pictures and for letting me share mine!




Omg! What a beauty!!! Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Evita98

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies


 fantastic color! 
is it togo?


----------



## DMK

acoolbag said:


> My new Drag Bag! Thank you for all the yummy pictures and for letting me share mine!


Ohh that leather - great photos &#128522;


----------



## DMK

jacknoy said:


> Im in Hong Kong for a few days, got lucky to catch the scarf event [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165485
> View attachment 3165486


Looks like fun! &#128522;


----------



## DMK

BlkLadyLaw said:


> My sorority sisters mess with me all the time about that.  Red is my fav color.  I have red walks in my house even lol.


And with so many beautiful reds to chose from Hermes can keep you going for a long time &#128521;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Evita98 said:


> fantastic color!
> is it togo?



Thank you Evita98! Yes it's togo &#128522;


----------



## billysmom

acoolbag said:


> My new Drag Bag! Thank you for all the yummy pictures and for letting me share mine!


Breathtaking!!!!!


----------



## CathBB

Possum said:


> I managed to score a Rose Azalee/Poppy silk-in wallet online. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3163600



Wow nice  Could you show me silk inside please?
I am also waiting this one for me too.


----------



## Bobmops

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies



Wow! Great red color!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

acoolbag said:


> My new Drag Bag! Thank you for all the yummy pictures and for letting me share mine!



Great bag !! Super elegant


----------



## Bobmops

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.



Super bag ! Love the color!


----------



## Bobmops

MrH said:


> Need some colour for this AW15/16 collection [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164119



Niiceeeee! Looks so comfy and cozy!


----------



## tammywks

panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.




Congrats! She's a real beauty


----------



## tammywks

Scarf and Glove said:


> Love everything here--many congratulations--enjoy in good health!







LovEmAll said:


> Lovely purchases!  Congrats dear and enjoy! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous purchases!!! Twins on the twillies with u[emoji173]&#65039;... The B is stunning!!!







PorscheGirl said:


> Gorgeous. The color just pops!




Thank you everyone


----------



## speedyraven

It was a case of love at first sight. Didn't like what I see online but love the black/rose gold in person.
My first rose gold + first hinge bracelet [emoji5]&#65039; never say never!


----------



## Love_Couture

speedyraven said:


> It was a case of love at first sight. Didn't like what I see online but love the black/rose gold in person.
> My first rose gold + first hinge bracelet [emoji5]&#65039; never say never!
> 
> View attachment 3166649




So classy and elegant. Congratulations. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

speedyraven said:


> It was a case of love at first sight. Didn't like what I see online but love the black/rose gold in person.
> My first rose gold + first hinge bracelet [emoji5]&#65039; never say never!
> 
> View attachment 3166649




Wow! That's stunning! Loving the bling and that color of GP is fabulous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Evita98

I recently got my first 32kelly + 26picotin and finally found medium purple rodeo!


----------



## billysmom

Evita98 said:


> I recently got my first 32kelly + 26picotin and finally found medium purple rodeo!


They look wonderful together.  Congrats on your growing family


----------



## Evita98

Thanks! Billysmom.


----------



## Evita98

billysmom said:


> They look wonderful together.  Congrats on your growing family


Thanks. Billysmom!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evita98 said:


> I recently got my first 32kelly + 26picotin and finally found medium purple rodeo!




Congrats on these beauties!


----------



## Blue Rain

speedyraven said:


> It was a case of love at first sight. Didn't like what I see online but love the black/rose gold in person.
> My first rose gold + first hinge bracelet [emoji5]&#65039; never say never!
> 
> View attachment 3166649




Very classy with some edge. Great find!


----------



## DMK

Evita98 said:


> I recently got my first 32kelly + 26picotin and finally found medium purple rodeo!


Perfect picks - they look like black and Etoupe, is that right? &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DMK

speedyraven said:


> It was a case of love at first sight. Didn't like what I see online but love the black/rose gold in person.
> My first rose gold + first hinge bracelet [emoji5]&#65039; never say never!
> 
> View attachment 3166649


The pattern looks great, enjoy wearing &#128522;


----------



## DMK

pinkmacaroon said:


> Kelly 32 GHW Geranium...finally got a red bag after a long wait..thanks for letting me share Ladies


Killer red - excellent choice &#128525;


----------



## Evita98

DMK said:


> Perfect picks - they look like black and Etoupe, is that right? &#65533;&#65533;


Thanks! They are plomb(dark grey) and etoupe.


----------



## DMK

Evita98 said:


> Thanks! They are plomb(dark grey) and etoupe.


Love Etoupe, must check out plomb on my next visit. Enjoy your fab new purchases &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## speedyraven

Love_Couture said:


> So classy and elegant. Congratulations. [emoji173]&#65039;







eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! That's stunning! Loving the bling and that color of GP is fabulous [emoji7][emoji7]







Blue Rain said:


> Very classy with some edge. Great find!







DMK said:


> The pattern looks great, enjoy wearing [emoji4]




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039; I was opening it in the car. I'm wearing a floral summer dress so it didn't match my outfit but was excited to try the new bracelet on. 
You're right Blue Rain. This style & color combo makes it classy yet edgy. & it has a more solid feel to
It (& a bit heavier) than the clic H


----------



## iamyumi

picked this up at Heathrow T5 store just now. Wanted a white with GHW but they didn't have it in stock but this caught my eyes immediately-  such a versatile colour and goes with every outfit.


----------



## doves75

arabesques said:


> A recent purchase is this fabulous Kelly belt in Epson and PHW.  It's a new design in the boutiques and _it's fully adjustable!_  This is my favorite belt ever.




You look fabulous arabesques [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



bedhead said:


> My last purchase: Halzan in Bleu Indigo and a 140cm scarf that's meant for men but immediately appealed to me. The colors of the bag and scarf together make me giddy every time I look at them!




2 together are gorgeous. May I know what's the tag # and the color way? Thank you
Enjoy your new Halzan and the scarf [emoji170][emoji170]



mimifl561 said:


> Picked up a few knick knacks this past weekend...[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3163269




They're so cute! Congrats 



orangeaddict said:


> My new bleu indigo jige! Love how it looks black in the dark and looks blue with flash/light
> 
> Finally got ahold of one and I'm so excited! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164353




What a rare find. Congratulations [emoji170][emoji170]



panthere55 said:


> I am so extremely lucky to have gotten this! I didn't even realize this would still be available. Here is my new constance 24 in rose tyrien in Epsom.




RT is very nice color....I hope it will make a come back. Enjoy [emoji178][emoji178]



billysmom said:


> Autumn's here - at least the daylight's shorter - and it's time to put away my favorite summer bag:  Miss Trim II in Rouge Hermes evercalf and toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So please welcome her winter sister, Miss Rouge H in box calf!  She's vintage 1988 with a mellow glow that will carry us into spring




What a great trim bags you have ..love them [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



acoolbag said:


> My new Drag Bag! Thank you for all the yummy pictures and for letting me share mine!




What a great find acoolbag!! It looks so good. Is it box leather? Enjoy your new drag bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Evita98 said:


> I recently got my first 32kelly + 26picotin and finally found medium purple rodeo!



Lucky u and all of them look so beautiful! U must be happy woman now


----------



## Rami00

When you have an awesome SA! This baby is MM size.


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> When you have an awesome SA! This baby is MM size.



Twin with u! Yeah~


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> When you have an awesome SA! This baby is MM size.




Giddy-a giddy-a! Big congrats! [emoji206][emoji169][emoji206][emoji169]


----------



## orangeaddict

Rami00 said:


> When you have an awesome SA! This baby is MM size.




[emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206][emoji206] oo yeah congrats !


----------



## w1new1ne

Just got this beautiful Picotin in 26 cm at Dubai airport yesterday ! even thought the price is higher than Europe for about 1000 euro, I still take her home anyway

Can anyone tell me what type of leather of my bag? I'm new and in hurry for catch a flight so I didn't have a chance to ask the SA


----------



## DMK

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3167038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked this up at Heathrow T5 store just now. Wanted a white with GHW but they didn't have it in stock but this caught my eyes immediately-  such a versatile colour and goes with every outfit.


Love the bag and bracelet colour combo &#128522;


----------



## QuelleFromage

w1new1ne said:


> Just got this beautiful Picotin in 26 cm at Dubai airport yesterday ! even thought the price is higher than Europe for about 1000 euro, I still take her home anyway
> 
> Can anyone tell me what type of leather of my bag? I'm new and in hurry for catch a flight so I didn't have a chance to ask the SA


Looks like Clemence which is what Picotins usually are.


----------



## Keren16

w1new1ne said:


> Just got this beautiful Picotin in 26 cm at Dubai airport yesterday ! even thought the price is higher than Europe for about 1000 euro, I still take her home anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what type of leather of my bag? I'm new and in hurry for catch a flight so I didn't have a chance to ask the SA




Oooh ...  that's nice & the Twilly too
Love Picotin's
Beautiful [emoji170]


----------



## AvrilShower

w1new1ne said:


> Just got this beautiful Picotin in 26 cm at Dubai airport yesterday ! even thought the price is higher than Europe for about 1000 euro, I still take her home anyway
> 
> Can anyone tell me what type of leather of my bag? I'm new and in hurry for catch a flight so I didn't have a chance to ask the SA



Love this twilly! May go get it for my purple kelly


----------



## LaenaLovely

Evita98 said:


> I recently got my first 32kelly + 26picotin and finally found medium purple rodeo!




Gorgeous!


----------



## AvrilShower

Got a silk/cashmere top and a pair of sandal last month.
Love the top so much. Got a lot of compliments. 
I didn't get to wear the shoes much as it was already getting cold in new york. Love the look though. I have quite a few pairs of those sandals in different colors.


----------



## eternallove4bag

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3167038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked this up at Heathrow T5 store just now. Wanted a white with GHW but they didn't have it in stock but this caught my eyes immediately-  such a versatile colour and goes with every outfit.



Love the color!!! Am total nuts about these beauties [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Rami00 said:


> When you have an awesome SA! This baby is MM size.



Yay Rami ... Many congrats to getting this beauty!!! Can't wait for ur mod shots with it[emoji7][emoji7]... Ur SA is a real sweetheart for sure! He got u such an amazing color combo[emoji173]&#65039;



w1new1ne said:


> Just got this beautiful Picotin in 26 cm at Dubai airport yesterday ! even thought the price is higher than Europe for about 1000 euro, I still take her home anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what type of leather of my bag? I'm new and in hurry for catch a flight so I didn't have a chance to ask the SA



Is the color BE? Love the Picotin and in this gorgeous color it looks so stunning[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Twins on the twilly [emoji4]



AvrilShower said:


> Got a silk/cashmere top and a pair of sandal last month.
> 
> Love the top so much. Got a lot of compliments.
> 
> I didn't get to wear the shoes much as it was already getting cold in new york. Love the look though. I have quite a few pairs of those sandals in different colors.




Wow!!! Ur top and the sandals r both TDF!!!


----------



## Evita98

atomic110 said:


> Lucky u and all of them look so beautiful! U must be happy woman now


Thanks! My SA is very sweet and nice. She know my color well!


----------



## billysmom

I'm so excited I'm posting this everywhere tonight, so please forgive the repetition.

I've wanted a bag in unfinished leather for some time and this one came up - an "experienced" bag, but very sound and with lots of life left in her.  I suspect her former owner became discouraged in the process of acquiring patina or decided she wasn't fond of it ...

In any case, here's my latest love!  Miss Bolide 37, circa 2001:


----------



## Dipmai

Rami00 said:


> When you have an awesome SA! This baby is MM size.




Congrats! That's the color I want!! I've been bugging my SA. Hopefully I get one soon!!


----------



## Dipmai

w1new1ne said:


> Just got this beautiful Picotin in 26 cm at Dubai airport yesterday ! even thought the price is higher than Europe for about 1000 euro, I still take her home anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what type of leather of my bag? I'm new and in hurry for catch a flight so I didn't have a chance to ask the SA




Such a beautiful color and twilly!


----------



## Dipmai

AvrilShower said:


> Got a silk/cashmere top and a pair of sandal last month.
> 
> Love the top so much. Got a lot of compliments.
> 
> I didn't get to wear the shoes much as it was already getting cold in new york. Love the look though. I have quite a few pairs of those sandals in different colors.




Loving your top and shoes!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dipmai

billysmom said:


> I'm so excited I'm posting this everywhere tonight, so please forgive the repetition.
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted a bag in unfinished leather for some time and this one came up - an "experienced" bag, but very sound and with lots of life left in her.  I suspect her former owner became discouraged in the process of acquiring patina or decided she wasn't fond of it ...
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, here's my latest love!  Miss Bolide 37, circa 2001:




Congrats on your find Billysmom!!! Such a classic beauty!


----------



## Keren16

billysmom said:


> I'm so excited I'm posting this everywhere tonight, so please forgive the repetition.
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted a bag in unfinished leather for some time and this one came up - an "experienced" bag, but very sound and with lots of life left in her.  I suspect her former owner became discouraged in the process of acquiring patina or decided she wasn't fond of it ...
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, here's my latest love!  Miss Bolide 37, circa 2001:




I'm happy you found her also!
Don't know know where or how you acquire your bags but they are all terrific!
Wish I had your expertise 
Have a great time wearing & caring for them!


----------



## klynneann

Rami00 said:


> When you have an awesome SA! This baby is MM size.



Love this color combo, Rami.  



w1new1ne said:


> Just got this beautiful Picotin in 26 cm at Dubai airport yesterday ! even thought the price is higher than Europe for about 1000 euro, I still take her home anyway
> 
> Can anyone tell me what type of leather of my bag? I'm new and in hurry for catch a flight so I didn't have a chance to ask the SA



BE?!  sigh... congrats!



AvrilShower said:


> Got a silk/cashmere top and a pair of sandal last month.
> Love the top so much. Got a lot of compliments.
> I didn't get to wear the shoes much as it was already getting cold in new york. Love the look though. I have quite a few pairs of those sandals in different colors.



The sweater is pretty and I love the sandals in that color - they'll go with everything!



billysmom said:


> I'm so excited I'm posting this everywhere tonight, so please forgive the repetition.
> 
> I've wanted a bag in unfinished leather for some time and this one came up - an "experienced" bag, but very sound and with lots of life left in her.  I suspect her former owner became discouraged in the process of acquiring patina or decided she wasn't fond of it ...
> 
> In any case, here's my latest love!  Miss Bolide 37, circa 2001:



She is just gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## DMK

billysmom said:


> I'm so excited I'm posting this everywhere tonight, so please forgive the repetition.
> 
> I've wanted a bag in unfinished leather for some time and this one came up - an "experienced" bag, but very sound and with lots of life left in her.  I suspect her former owner became discouraged in the process of acquiring patina or decided she wasn't fond of it ...
> 
> In any case, here's my latest love!  Miss Bolide 37, circa 2001:


Fabulous, classic bag - congratulations &#128522; Is it Barenia?


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> Got a silk/cashmere top and a pair of sandal last month.
> Love the top so much. Got a lot of compliments.
> I didn't get to wear the shoes much as it was already getting cold in new york. Love the look though. I have quite a few pairs of those sandals in different colors.



Love everything!! Great purchase!!


----------



## billysmom

Keren16 said:


> I'm happy you found her also!
> Don't know know where or how you acquire your bags but they are all terrific!
> Wish I had your expertise
> Have a great time wearing & caring for them!


Thank  you, Keren16!  I think it's because I don't mind having bags with minor defects and am good at interpreting pictures.  Also - I must give major kudos to our generous tpf authenticators!!!!


----------



## billysmom

Yes, it's Barenia.  In a past life I used to run a couple of tack shops.  The lovely aroma takes me straight back 30 years ...


----------



## EmileH

billysmom said:


> I'm so excited I'm posting this everywhere tonight, so please forgive the repetition.
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted a bag in unfinished leather for some time and this one came up - an "experienced" bag, but very sound and with lots of life left in her.  I suspect her former owner became discouraged in the process of acquiring patina or decided she wasn't fond of it ...
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, here's my latest love!  Miss Bolide 37, circa 2001:




Such a beautiful and special piece, congratulations!


----------



## AvrilShower

Bobmops said:


> Love everything!! Great purchase!!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## DMK

billysmom said:


> Yes, it's Barenia.  In a past life I used to run a couple of tack shops.  The lovely aroma takes me straight back 30 years ...


Fabulous leather, the condition is amazing, you must be delighted with it. Just left 14 year old much used B40 in for spa treatment, looking forward to seeing how it turns out &#55358;&#56594;&#55358;&#56597;


----------



## Vinia

arabesques said:


> This is beautiful.  The scarf celebrates the centennial birthday of philosopher Roland Barthes.  It's a take on his incredible book "Fragments: A Lover's Discourse."  A wishlist item in every color, and this aubergine is particularly beautiful.  So glad to see this appear on these pages.  Wear it with love!




Arabesques, do share where did you see this information? All these makes the scarves mean so much more. I do wish H will publish scarf stories again.


----------



## arabesques

Vinia said:


> Arabesques, do share where did you see this information? All these makes the scarves mean so much more. I do wish H will publish scarf stories again.



You can google Hermes and Roland Barthes and articles will pop up.  The scarf was introduced in May in Paris, so the information has been around for a while now.


----------



## trishaluvslv

billysmom said:


> I'm so excited I'm posting this everywhere tonight, so please forgive the repetition.
> 
> I've wanted a bag in unfinished leather for some time and this one came up - an "experienced" bag, but very sound and with lots of life left in her.  I suspect her former owner became discouraged in the process of acquiring patina or decided she wasn't fond of it ...
> 
> In any case, here's my latest love!  Miss Bolide 37, circa 2001:



I truly admire those who admire the pure natural beauty of hermes leather in it's most original forms....saddle leather is what began this all. .What a treasure!


----------



## eternallove4bag

billysmom said:


> I'm so excited I'm posting this everywhere tonight, so please forgive the repetition.
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted a bag in unfinished leather for some time and this one came up - an "experienced" bag, but very sound and with lots of life left in her.  I suspect her former owner became discouraged in the process of acquiring patina or decided she wasn't fond of it ...
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, here's my latest love!  Miss Bolide 37, circa 2001:




Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous color billysmom[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## iamyumi

DMK said:


> Love the bag and bracelet colour combo [emoji4]




Thank you


----------



## ssv003

Brought home a beautiful canopee green CDC today! Excited to wear it out during this stunning autumn season.


----------



## billysmom

Gorgeous color, SSV003!


----------



## billysmom

Thank you, Trishaluvslv.  To me, the saddle leathers are statements of subtle but profound quality.  Glad  you appreciate them, too!


----------



## billysmom

Thanks, eternallove4bag   You are so sweet!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ssv003 said:


> Brought home a beautiful canopee green CDC today! Excited to wear it out during this stunning autumn season.
> 
> View attachment 3168516




That's a stunning beauty! Amazing color [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Scarf and Glove

ssv003 said:


> Brought home a beautiful canopee green CDC today! Excited to wear it out during this stunning autumn season.
> 
> View attachment 3168516


Ooh my favorite green- congrats!


----------



## trishaluvslv

billysmom said:


> Thank you, Trishaluvslv.  To me, the saddle leathers are statements of subtle but profound quality.  Glad  you appreciate them, too!



Indeed.....I do


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Les Léopards Mega Bangles


----------



## DMK

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles


Oh they're so lovely &#55357;&#56845; - I have the silk 90cm scarf in blue and I really like it


----------



## DMK

ssv003 said:


> Brought home a beautiful canopee green CDC today! Excited to wear it out during this stunning autumn season.
> 
> View attachment 3168516


Terrific green, nice mossy/racing car green tone - taking note of it for future reference &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## tinkerbell69

ssv003 said:


> Brought home a beautiful canopee green CDC today! Excited to wear it out during this stunning autumn season.
> 
> View attachment 3168516



one of my favorite colors ~ enjoy your new CdC!!

I'm still searching for one in size small.......


----------



## tinkerbell69

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles



they are beautiful VigeeLeBrun and so special with the Leopard Design!! 

I have to ask ~ do you know if there are more colors in this design or just the two you have?? Thanks in advance


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles




I love this design! I did look at them myself but sadly I couldn't find one in a cw that goes with my wardrobe. Congrats on these!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tinkerbell69 said:


> they are beautiful VigeeLeBrun and so special with the Leopard Design!!
> 
> I have to ask ~ do you know if there are more colors in this design or just the two you have?? Thanks in advance




*tinkerbell* ~ love this screen name 

The Les Léopards enamel mega bangles are offered in four (4) CWs that I have seen so far and ALL of them are quite lovely. They include the CWs that I have shown: positif/negatif noir/blanc, Encres bleu ~ plus a noir with rouge leopards and a turquoise with rouge/orange leopards. 

Tempting to buy all four of them but really that is H insanity!!! 

If you would like, PM me and I will shoot you over pics.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I love this design! I did look at them myself but sadly I couldn't find one in a cw that goes with my wardrobe. Congrats on these!



Thanks, *ThingumyPoppy*, this design just reads HAPPY to me lol.


----------



## luckylove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles



These are gorgeous, Vigee! I would love to see a mod shot of these on if you have time.  They are fabulous!  I wonder if I can carry the size of them because I am rather height challenged!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luckylove said:


> These are gorgeous, Vigee! I would love to see a mod shot of these on if you have time.  They are fabulous!  I wonder if I can carry the size of them because I am rather height challenged!



*luckylove*, will take a pic a little later in the day and not to enable you but they come in different widths ~ I just like the extra bang of the mega size as it shows more of the design.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles




Beauties. You always pick some of my favorites. Can't wait for a mod shot as they don't work on me. [emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles




Gorgeous!!! Love H bangles!!!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles




Elegant and chic. Just like you dear Vigee!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Awww, shucks ~ that is so sweet ~ thanks, *periogirl*!


----------



## Miffy8

billysmom said:


> I'm so excited I'm posting this everywhere tonight, so please forgive the repetition.
> 
> I've wanted a bag in unfinished leather for some time and this one came up - an "experienced" bag, but very sound and with lots of life left in her.  I suspect her former owner became discouraged in the process of acquiring patina or decided she wasn't fond of it ...
> 
> In any case, here's my latest love!  Miss Bolide 37, circa 2001:


 gorgeous bolide, great condition! Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Stay tuned. Live reporting. My SA found something very special for me. [emoji178]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> Stay tuned. Live reporting. My SA found something very special for me. [emoji178]




Ooooooh can't wait to see what ur SA has in store for u[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Sarah_sarah said:


> Stay tuned. Live reporting. My SA found something very special for me. [emoji178]



Oh oh!  can't wait to see!


----------



## Vinia

arabesques said:


> You can google Hermes and Roland Barthes and articles will pop up.  The scarf was introduced in May in Paris, so the information has been around for a while now.




Thank you arabesques! I happened to see this in the store and remembered your mention of the story. 

http://www.wmagazine.com/fashion/2015/05/hermes-roland-barthes-collaboration/photos/

Here is the link for everyone.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.


----------



## Rami00

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169217
> View attachment 3169218
> View attachment 3169220
> View attachment 3169221



Congrats! I saw the same exact wallet two weeks ago. It's gorgeous.


----------



## trishaluvslv

A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match


----------



## missjenn

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169217
> View attachment 3169218
> View attachment 3169220
> View attachment 3169221




Congrats!! It's gorgeous. I am waiting for a Constance wallet as well


----------



## Rami00

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match


 
What an amazing score. It's so unique and rare combo. Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169217
> View attachment 3169218
> View attachment 3169220
> View attachment 3169221



Omg!!! Stunning wallet!!! Perfect match with ur B[emoji173]&#65039; I am a maniac when it comes to matching my wallets to purses so I absolutely LOVE it and am so happy for u[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match




Gorgeous!!! Many congrats on scoring this beauty!!! It was meant to be urs [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bluenavy

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match


 


its gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169217
> View attachment 3169218
> View attachment 3169220
> View attachment 3169221


 


It is so gorgeous.  congrats.


----------



## bluenavy

ssv003 said:


> Brought home a beautiful canopee green CDC today! Excited to wear it out during this stunning autumn season.
> 
> View attachment 3168516




Love the color


----------



## bluenavy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles


 


they are super cute.


----------



## Love_Couture

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169217
> View attachment 3169218
> View attachment 3169220
> View attachment 3169221



OMG.  This is so beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## trishaluvslv

ssv003 said:


> Brought home a beautiful canopee green CDC today! Excited to wear it out during this stunning autumn season.
> 
> View attachment 3168516



I love this color... been stalking this on h.com but it's only in a large, Congrats this is a beautiful timeless piece, wear her in the best of health this fall dear


----------



## thyme

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match



congrats on your B40! love the contrast lining..



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles



gorgeous bangles. any mod pics please? 



ssv003 said:


> Brought home a beautiful canopee green CDC today! Excited to wear it out during this stunning autumn season.



congrats. not usually a fan of canopee but it looks great here. is this tadelakt or swift ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ Thanks *chincac*, meant to take some arm candy pics today  and didn't get to it ~ tomorrow!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Rami00 said:


> Congrats! I saw the same exact wallet two weeks ago. It's gorgeous.




Thanks Rami. We could have been double twins. [emoji5]&#65039;



missjenn said:


> Congrats!! It's gorgeous. I am waiting for a Constance wallet as well




Thank you so much. I am obsessed. I hope yours comes soon.  [emoji166]




bluenavy said:


> It is so gorgeous.  congrats.




Bluenavy thank you. [emoji173]&#65039;



Love_Couture said:


> OMG.  This is so beautiful!  Congratulations!




Thank you Love_Couture [emoji254] i really like her. 

Merci, eternallove4bag. I also like to match wallets with bags. And RC holds a special place in my heart. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Some people like to dress their dogs... I like to dress my birkins 
Finally found 1 BdM... now I just need her twin! This design has been SO hard to find. Sheesh...*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match



OMG amazing darling this is soooooooooooooooo you!!! You do the 40s like no other! So happy for you and the BdM are the best! I just got one hahahahahah ONE twilly hahahahahah


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Some people like to dress their dogs... I like to dress my birkins
> Finally found 1 BdM... now I just need her twin! This design has been SO hard to find. Sheesh...*




Lol!!! I love to dress up my bags with twillies and charms too so am in the same page as u Israeli_Flava [emoji173]&#65039; and this is a beautiful twilly [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## minismurf04

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Some people like to dress their dogs... I like to dress my birkins
> Finally found 1 BdM... now I just need her twin! This design has been SO hard to find. Sheesh...*




Perfect match darling! Gumdrop is going to love it! [emoji8]


----------



## HGT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ Thanks *chincac*, meant to take some arm candy pics today  and didn't get to it ~ tomorrow!!




VigeeLeBrun,
Nice o have you back! Missed you!


----------



## Icyss

Here's my latest purchase. My first H bag Evelyne pm in Gris Tourterelle, Grigri rodeo in Blue Azteque and a Twilly.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match



Good job *trish* !!  I know how much you like the B40.  This is such a pretty combo for your weather.  I'm with you on the pre-loved and feel so much freedown of using and not baby them.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Icyss said:


> Here's my latest purchase. My first H bag Evelyne pm in Gris Tourterelle, Grigri rodeo in Blue Azteque and a Twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169375




All 3 fabulous purchases[emoji173]&#65039; cute rodeo!! Sigh! Sigh! Hoping one comes my way soon[emoji6]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ssv003 said:


> Brought home a beautiful canopee green CDC today! Excited to wear it out during this stunning autumn season.
> 
> View attachment 3168516



I love this green.  Have not seen it much lately but need to watch for that.


----------



## BBdieBiene

Here are my latest additions (plus two of my favorite scarfs in the background ) : Jypsiere 28 in Gold, and bag insert. Thank you so much for letting me share!


----------



## Love_Couture

Icyss said:


> Here's my latest purchase. My first H bag Evelyne pm in Gris Tourterelle, Grigri rodeo in Blue Azteque and a Twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169375




Very beautiful color Evelyn.  And the Rodeo is so cute. [emoji170]


----------



## LaenaLovely

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match




Gorgeous!  Congrats!  She looks great all dressed up!


----------



## LaenaLovely

BBdieBiene said:


> Here are my latest additions (plus two of my favorite scarfs in the background ) : Jypsiere 28 in Gold, and bag insert. Thank you so much for letting me share!




Beautiful. Classic.  Functional.  Fabulous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Popped in tonight and came home with some twillys!
	

		
			
		

		
	





I've been meaning to get some since I'm so inspired by how you all dress up your bags...glad to be a member of the dress up twilly club finally!


----------



## sassygee

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169217
> View attachment 3169218
> View attachment 3169220
> View attachment 3169221


*Congrats...loving the red*


----------



## Keren16

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped in tonight and came home with some twillys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169504
> View attachment 3169505
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to get some since I'm so inspired by how you all dress up your bags...glad to be a member of the dress up twilly club finally!




Beautiful Twillies !  Great cw choices 
I understand your inspiration ... I have been on a roll buying them also lately.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped in tonight and came home with some twillys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169504
> View attachment 3169505
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to get some since I'm so inspired by how you all dress up your bags...glad to be a member of the dress up twilly club finally!




Love these twillies. Big congrats. Welcome to the twilly club!


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBdieBiene said:


> Here are my latest additions (plus two of my favorite scarfs in the background ) : Jypsiere 28 in Gold, and bag insert. Thank you so much for letting me share!




Lovely additions! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Icyss said:


> Here's my latest purchase. My first H bag Evelyne pm in Gris Tourterelle, Grigri rodeo in Blue Azteque and a Twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169375




Congrats bag twin! Fabulous choice. Love the rodeo and twilly too. Enjoy wearing them in good health!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Some people like to dress their dogs... I like to dress my birkins
> Finally found 1 BdM... now I just need her twin! This design has been SO hard to find. Sheesh...*




Gorgeous twilly. Love it. Congrats and enjoy dressing up your bags!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match




Stunning! Huge congrats and happy for you to have found her!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169217
> View attachment 3169218
> View attachment 3169220
> View attachment 3169221



Gorgeous wallet! Stunning colour for SLG. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles



Stunning bangles! Huge congrats! I'm sure they look stunning on you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ssv003 said:


> Brought home a beautiful canopee green CDC today! Excited to wear it out during this stunning autumn season.
> 
> View attachment 3168516




Gorgeous green! Congrats.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful Twillies !  Great cw choices
> I understand your inspiration ... I have been on a roll buying them also lately.



I hear you keren...they are such instant gratification...fun happy colors...they really change the look of bags.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Love these twillies. Big congrats. Welcome to the twilly club!



Thank you Kat Lee!


----------



## DMK

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169217
> View attachment 3169218
> View attachment 3169220
> View attachment 3169221


That is just gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## DMK

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match


Fabulous colour, I love the proportions of the B40 - congratulations &#128522;


----------



## DMK

Icyss said:


> Here's my latest purchase. My first H bag Evelyne pm in Gris Tourterelle, Grigri rodeo in Blue Azteque and a Twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169375


Gris T colour and leather looks so good in that shot &#128525;


----------



## DMK

BBdieBiene said:


> Here are my latest additions (plus two of my favorite scarfs in the background ) : Jypsiere 28 in Gold, and bag insert. Thank you so much for letting me share!


The Jypsiere 28 in Gold - perfect &#128525;


----------



## DMK

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped in tonight and came home with some twillys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169504
> View attachment 3169505
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to get some since I'm so inspired by how you all dress up your bags...glad to be a member of the dress up twilly club finally!


Terrific colour combo - that's a happy B &#128522;


----------



## PennyD2911

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match




That's beautiful trisha! Congrats [emoji771] Enjoy


----------



## Nostagalia

bought a bearn cardholder of anemone colour yesterday in Hong Kong!


----------



## honhon

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a bearn cardholder of anemone colour yesterday in Hong Kong!


beautiful!!! i love chèvre


----------



## MrsWYK

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match



The bag is beautiful. Love the contrast in colours. May I ask if the bag is very big? Does it get very heavy when you put in your stuff? Do you carry a lot?  I'm 5"4 and also saw a B40 sanguine ghillies for sale at boutique price, brand new from a reseller but I'm very afraid it will get too heavy or too big for my size.


----------



## HGT

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a bearn cardholder of anemone colour yesterday in Hong Kong!




So pretty!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Icyss said:


> Here's my latest purchase. My first H bag Evelyne pm in Gris Tourterelle, Grigri rodeo in Blue Azteque and a Twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169375




Beautiful all around!  Perfect match w that twilly!


----------



## LaenaLovely

DMK said:


> Terrific colour combo - that's a happy B [emoji4]




Thank you dmk!  It certainly makes me smile as does your sweet comment


----------



## LaenaLovely

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a bearn cardholder of anemone colour yesterday in Hong Kong!




Gorgeous color!


----------



## DMK

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a bearn cardholder of anemone colour yesterday in Hong Kong!


The goatskin really shows the colour off well, enjoy &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lipeach21

Nostagalia, love the wallet. Can you take a picture of the inside? I'd like to know how many cards it can hold. I'm thinking of getting a bearn card holder but I don't see any in US.  Thanks


----------



## littleming

After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

littleming said:


> After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!




Congrats. We are twins. Mine is a darker blue and the larger size. One of my favourite bags. Very nice and unique. Enjoy her well. [emoji320][emoji322][emoji320][emoji322][emoji320][emoji322]


----------



## Mulan16

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match



So stunning! Love how the contrast inside color really makes the outside pop! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsWYK

littleming said:


> After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!



Congrats! I love the colour of your maxibox. Good choice on the twilly too! Enjoy using her!


----------



## ellietilly

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match




Gorgeous, love the colour and the contrast stitching really makes it pop. Congratulations!


----------



## Woclover11

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a bearn cardholder of anemone colour yesterday in Hong Kong!




Love this! Can we see a photo of the inside?


----------



## Nostagalia

Woclover11 said:


> Love this! Can we see a photo of the inside?






	

		
			
		

		
	
two card slots and a coin compartment


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBdieBiene said:


> Here are my latest additions (plus two of my favorite scarfs in the background ) : Jypsiere 28 in Gold, and bag insert. Thank you so much for letting me share!



Beautiful bag!! Love the gold color!



LaenaLovely said:


> Popped in tonight and came home with some twillys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169504
> View attachment 3169505
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to get some since I'm so inspired by how you all dress up your bags...glad to be a member of the dress up twilly club finally!



Beautiful beautiful twillies!!  I love dressing up my bags too[emoji7][emoji7] awesome choices my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a bearn cardholder of anemone colour yesterday in Hong Kong!



Love ur cardholder!!



littleming said:


> After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!




It is indeed a gorgeous bag and the color is so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

Beautiful beautiful twillies!!  I love dressing up my bags too[emoji7][emoji7] awesome choices my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

Thank you TPF bestie!   Another mind meld on the twilly love...omg they are so fun.  As an aside, any suggestions on CSGM you love, since you are the expert?  I love how they transform any boring outfit and are so snuggly.  My son actually loves the TT and goes "grrr" when he sees me put it on and erupts into giggles.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful Twillies !  Great cw choices
> I understand your inspiration ... I have been on a roll buying them also lately.



Twilly pics please!  Enable my new obsession.


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful bag!! Love the gold color!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful beautiful twillies!!  I love dressing up my bags too[emoji7][emoji7] awesome choices my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur cardholder!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed a gorgeous bag and the color is so beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you TPF bestie! Another mind meld on the twilly love...omg they are so fun. As an aside, any suggestions on CSGM you love, since you are the expert? I love how they transform any boring outfit and are so snuggly. My son actually loves the TT and goes "grrr" when he sees me put it on and erupts into giggles.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Beautiful beautiful twillies!!  I love dressing up my bags too[emoji7][emoji7] awesome choices my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you TPF bestie!   Another mind meld on the twilly love...omg they are so fun.  As an aside, any suggestions on CSGM you love, since you are the expert?  I love how they transform any boring outfit and are so snuggly.  My son actually loves the TT and goes "grrr" when he sees me put it on and erupts into giggles.




Lol!!! Ur son is adorable!!! Thank u so much for asking my opinion!!!... Apart from TT I am so so in love with Marwari... Check the different CWs... Each one is as beautiful as the rest! U can't go wrong with any!! Other favorites r the Cavalier Du Caucase, bouquet Sellier, Cavalleria d'etriers and the brandebourgs [emoji173]&#65039; so many choices r literally killing me!!!  Can't wait to see what u get [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Love_Couture

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a bearn cardholder of anemone colour yesterday in Hong Kong!



Very pretty and cute.  Congratulations!


----------



## trishaluvslv

PennyD2911 said:


> That's beautiful trisha! Congrats [emoji771] Enjoy



Thanks pennyd2911.....This one just makes me smile..lol


----------



## trishaluvslv

DMK said:


> Fabulous colour, I love the proportions of the B40 - congratulations &#128522;



Thanx dmk.....Yes...it's the best size IMO....I feel like it's the most versatile.....I can strap up the sangles and make her look a little slimmer too lol


----------



## trishaluvslv

LaenaLovely said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!  She looks great all dressed up!



Thank you laenalovely


----------



## trishaluvslv

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG amazing darling this is soooooooooooooooo you!!! You do the 40s like no other! So happy for you and the BdM are the best! I just got one hahahahahah ONE twilly hahahahahah



I see that..I LOVE bdm too....it's still my fave.....imr always on the lookout for gm's..I'll keep my eye balls peeled for your  twilly twin!  Muah


----------



## trishaluvslv

bluenavy said:


> its gorgeous



Thanks so much dear blue


----------



## trishaluvslv

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Some people like to dress their dogs... I like to dress my birkins
> Finally found 1 BdM... now I just need her twin! This design has been SO hard to find. Sheesh...*



What's the proper color way dear?  Ill keep my eyes open


----------



## Sarah_sarah

DMK said:


> That is just gorgeous [emoji7]




Thank you DMK, glad there is some love for the Constance wallet. [emoji93]



Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous wallet! Stunning colour for SLG. Congrats.




Merci Kat. I think you know by now how obsessed I am with RC. I even included it in my SO. [emoji5]&#65039;



sassygee said:


> *Congrats...loving the red*




sassygee, thank you [emoji173]&#65039; RC is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

littleming said:


> After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!




Congrats. You must feel very very excited. I love the feeling. [emoji170] I hope she brings you on some wonderful adventures and hopefully will get to see some mod pics. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match



It's gorgeous, trisha!  I love sanguine, and that white interior...!


----------



## klynneann

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped in tonight and came home with some twillys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169504
> View attachment 3169505
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to get some since I'm so inspired by how you all dress up your bags...glad to be a member of the dress up twilly club finally!



Ooo, Rose de Compas - my fave!  Both go so well with your B!


----------



## klynneann

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two card slots and a coin compartment



wow, such a great color!  Congrats!


----------



## LaenaLovely

klynneann said:


> Ooo, Rose de Compas - my fave!  Both go so well with your B!



klynneann - Me too!   I love the rose de Compas...the way the patter looks they look great wrapped.  Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## LaenaLovely

littleming said:


> After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!



Simply stunning!   That twilly looks amazing on her as well!  Congrats to you!


----------



## trishaluvslv

klynneann said:


> It's gorgeous, trisha!  I love sanguine, and that white interior...!



Thanks dear....mee too...Since I've never been offered an SO...This is THE CLOSEST I'LL PROBABLY GET..lol


----------



## Bobmops

littleming said:


> After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!



Great bag In unique color! Was considering it as my first bag .
Is it comfortable? Can we see it action?)))


----------



## littleming

LaenaLovely said:


> Simply stunning!   That twilly looks amazing on her as well!  Congrats to you!





Sarah_sarah said:


> Congrats. You must feel very very excited. I love the feeling. [emoji170] I hope she brings you on some wonderful adventures and hopefully will get to see some mod pics. [emoji5]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. We are twins. Mine is a darker blue and the larger size. One of my favourite bags. Very nice and unique. Enjoy her well. [emoji320][emoji322][emoji320][emoji322][emoji320][emoji322]





MrsWYK said:


> Congrats! I love the colour of your maxibox. Good choice on the twilly too! Enjoy using her!





Bobmops said:


> Great bag In unique color! Was considering it as my first bag .
> Is it comfortable? Can we see it action?)))



Thank you ladies!!! 
I actually went into H looking for a Lindy. But this bag caught my attention.
It is actually a really versatile and comfortable bag.  Much lighter than it looks because of the Evercolour leather so the single handle is not a problem.  I will post some pictures with it in action later!


----------



## LaenaLovely

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match



OMG...white HOT wow owow.  I didn't even notice that in the first post.  Duh!   Looks great!  I would go bananas if I got a SO (would prob be on the secondary market too).  Congrats!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two card slots and a coin compartment



Is this the compact bearn?  This is a perfect travel wallet I'm thinking..Is there a bill slot too?  Lovely, thanks for the pics


----------



## trishaluvslv

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, love the colour and the contrast stitching really makes it pop. Congratulations!



Thank you..yes...this is what sold me too...even the regular sanguine single color bag came with this gorgeous contrast.....Thank you dear


----------



## trishaluvslv

Mulan16 said:


> So stunning! Love how the contrast inside color really makes the outside pop! Congratulations!



Thank you...I love it too....little nervous about the white bottom..but I use a bag insert and no one will ever see the bottom..Lol


----------



## trishaluvslv

littleming said:


> After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!



 I love this..but is it hard to get in and out of? Do tell...


----------



## DMK

littleming said:


> After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!


Such a lovely shade of blue - enjoy wearing &#128522;


----------



## littleming

trishaluvslv said:


> I love this..but is it hard to get in and out of? Do tell...



Hi Trishaluvslv! Surprisingly, it's not hard to get in and out of at all!! The bag is structured so the zippers actually glide pretty smoothly.  So I can actually open the bag easily with one hand (while carrying the bag on the wrist of the other). And with the built in flaps on the inside (I don't know how else to call them), the bag does not flop open so there is no risk of the contents falling out while the zippers are open.


----------



## BBdieBiene

LaenaLovely said:


> Beautiful. Classic.  Functional.  Fabulous!



Thank you so much, LaenaLovely!


----------



## ellietilly

Icyss said:


> Here's my latest purchase. My first H bag Evelyne pm in Gris Tourterelle, Grigri rodeo in Blue Azteque and a Twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169375




Fabulous, a gorgeous triple!


----------



## BBdieBiene

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely additions! Congrats.



Thank you so much Kat Lee!


----------



## BBdieBiene

DMK said:


> The Jypsiere 28 in Gold - perfect &#128525;



Thank you so much DMK! 28 is the perfect size for me, and who can say no to Gold?


----------



## BBdieBiene

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful bag!! Love the gold color!



Thank you dear!


----------



## EmileH

In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,


----------



## BBdieBiene

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150




It's really gorgeous! And it looks amazing under the light in this photo. Big congrats!


----------



## bluenavy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150


 
It's gorgeous


----------



## bluenavy

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a bearn cardholder of anemone colour yesterday in Hong Kong!


 
I love it.  It's a rare find.


----------



## bluenavy

Icyss said:


> Here's my latest purchase. My first H bag Evelyne pm in Gris Tourterelle, Grigri rodeo in Blue Azteque and a Twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169375


 
love your purchases.


----------



## Bobmops

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150



Looks great! I adding this bracelet to my endless wish list!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150




Wow! I am so happy u r having a great time in Paris! Half a day in the store? Omg!!! Can't wait to see ur loot Pocketbook Pup! The cuff is gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DMK

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150


A fun day, great pick &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ellietilly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150




Gorgeous cuff, really beautiful. Enjoy Paris!


----------



## the petite lady

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150


Beautiful cuff, love chaine d'encre!


----------



## EmileH

the petite lady said:


> Beautiful cuff, love chaine d'encre!







ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous cuff, really beautiful. Enjoy Paris!







DMK said:


> A fun day, great pick &#55357;&#56842;







eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! I am so happy u r having a great time in Paris! Half a day in the store? Omg!!! Can't wait to see ur loot Pocketbook Pup! The cuff is gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Bobmops said:


> Looks great! I adding this bracelet to my endless wish list![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







bluenavy said:


> It's gorgeous







BBdieBiene said:


> It's really gorgeous! And it looks amazing under the light in this photo. Big congrats!




Thanks everyone. It was on my wishlist for a while. FYI, the price is much better in Europe than the US so if you are planning a trip save it for then!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150



Gorgeous, Pocketbook Pup! Can't wait to see the rest of your treasures! Have a wonderful time! Must be crazy at FSH!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150


Beautiful! Is it difficult to put on?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

trishaluvslv said:


> What's the proper color way dear?  Ill keep my eyes open



Oh please do thank u!!!
It's cw 3 - vert/violet/rose


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150



That's HOT!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to hear the stories and see the goodies!!!! Overjoyed I'm sure... 1/2 day probably whizzed by at FSH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Some people like to dress their dogs... I like to dress my birkins
> Finally found 1 BdM... now I just need her twin! This design has been SO hard to find. Sheesh...*




Which one is this?
Please educate me[emoji15]
Thanks (for your good taste)!
Love your reveals [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought a bearn cardholder of anemone colour yesterday in Hong Kong!



Oh, now THAT's a handy little wallet!!!! 
I'm always so surprised by how different colors look in different leathers.... anenome looks so diff in chevre than in togo....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

littleming said:


> After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!



Looks fabulous! Is that blue st cyr???


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes. 







Full outfit below


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped in tonight and came home with some twillys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169504
> View attachment 3169505
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to get some since I'm so inspired by how you all dress up your bags...glad to be a member of the dress up twilly club finally!



Great picks on the twillies darling!!! I esp love the RdC... I tried that cw on and they are very nice tied!!!!! I picked a diff cw but I still dream about the ones u got too !!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Les Léopards Mega Bangles



Oh my!!! Love them both vig!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW, where have u been?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169217
> View attachment 3169218
> View attachment 3169220
> View attachment 3169221



*Awesome score Sarah!!!! I have been hunting Constance forever... v htf!!!! You got a great combo!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EmileH

Scarf and Glove said:


> Beautiful! Is it difficult to put on?




Thank you. Not at all. It comes in several sizes so you just need to try the right one for you.




Israeli_Flava said:


> That's HOT!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to hear the stories and see the goodies!!!! Overjoyed I'm sure... 1/2 day probably whizzed by at FSH!!!!!!!!




Thank you. The scarf counter was amazingly empty and devoid of most older designs. I'm pretty much finished with this season's designs. I picked up three gavroches (Minuit au Faubourg, zebra Pegasus,and Fleurs et papillons tissus), a bolduc scarf ring, a second bateau fleuri 90, two twillies and this bracelet. I have to go back tomorrow to pick up a second bracelet that they ordered from another store (the large chain d'ancre non-cuff more standard style). Still trying for a bag but it's a long shot because my heart is set on one specific color. And getting a belt is a chore. One store has the buckle and the other the strap. But you have to buy them together. [emoji33]


----------



## littleming

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looks fabulous! Is that blue st cyr???



No. It's blue atoll.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

littleming said:


> No. It's blue atoll.



Oh even better! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Not at all. It comes in several sizes so you just need to try the right one for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. The scarf counter was amazingly empty and devoid of most older designs. I'm pretty much finished with this season's designs. I picked up three gavroches (Minuit au Faubourg, zebra Pegasus,and Fleurs et papillons tissus), a bolduc scarf ring, a second bateau fleuri 90, two twillies and this bracelet. I have to go back tomorrow to pick up a second bracelet that they ordered from another store (the large chain d'ancre non-cuff more standard style). Still trying for a bag but it's a long shot because my heart is set on one specific color. And getting a belt is a chore. One store has the buckle and the other the strap. But you have to buy them together. [emoji33]



Sounds fabulous! Darling, GET a bag. Please. Don't be stuck on one color if they don't have it. GET A BAG. It won't be your last bag and colors will grow on you. Don't pass this opportunity you'll regret it. Chin up good luck Xoxoxox


----------



## spylove22

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below



My gosh, that whole ensemble is TDF!!


----------



## MSO13

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below




Yay! Vigee is back!! 

You look smashing, love your new big cats! What the GM?


----------



## luckylove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below



Looks beautiful on you! Thank you for the mod shots!


----------



## Kat.Lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes. [/IMG]



Such a stunning and chic look. Love it. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below




All around a stunning look!  Drooling over your red b!  RC?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LaenaLovely said:


> All around a stunning look!  Drooling over your red b!  RC?



*LaenaLovely,* yes, it is SO RC chevre B30 GHW. Thanks!


----------



## meazar

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below




Hi Vigee! Beautiful, as usual!!!


----------



## meazar

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sounds fabulous! Darling, GET a bag. Please. Don't be stuck on one color if they don't have it. GET A BAG. It won't be your last bag and colors will grow on you. Don't pass this opportunity you'll regret it. Chin up good luck Xoxoxox




THIS!! Get A Bag!!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay! Vigee is back!!
> 
> You look smashing, love your new big cats! What the GM?



Thanks, *MrsO*! Cavallieria d'Ètriers is the GM in CW 05. Love it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh my!!! Love them both vig!!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW, where have u been?



Thanks babe, totally MIA for the past few months ~ the time just flew by and now it's nice to be back.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luckylove said:


> Looks beautiful on you! Thank you for the mod shots!





Kat.Lee said:


> Such a stunning and chic look. Love it. [emoji173]&#65039;





spylove22 said:


> My gosh, that whole ensemble is TDF!!



Thanks for the love, ladies!


----------



## Txoceangirl

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match


So incredibly stunning!  Congratulations


----------



## tannfran

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150




Way to go!  It's stunning. Congrats.


----------



## EmileH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sounds fabulous! Darling, GET a bag. Please. Don't be stuck on one color if they don't have it. GET A BAG. It won't be your last bag and colors will grow on you. Don't pass this opportunity you'll regret it. Chin up good luck Xoxoxox




Thank you dear, but no this is going to be my last Kelly/ Birkin. [emoji12][emoji12]Ok, I know, I said that with the last one. I'm trying to create a small capsule collection that covers all of my bases. I dream of running away to Paris some day and the closets are small here. Colvert will always be my signature color and now I'm just completing my neutrals.


----------



## Kat.Lee

So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636



OMG, *Kat*, simply GORGEOUS and major congrats! Love this.


----------



## orangeaddict

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below




Gorgeous!!! Love the whole outfit [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] especially the rc b30


----------



## Kat.Lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, *Kat*, simply GORGEOUS and major congrats! Love this.




Thank you so much for your kind words! [emoji8]


----------



## ellietilly

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below




Love the stylish way you've put everything together, amazing look.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636



What a lovely bag from your DH ! I love Ostrich and it is well presented in this Blue Sapphire. Congrats !!


----------



## Kat.Lee

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a lovely bag from your DH ! I love Ostrich and it is well presented in this Blue Sapphire. Congrats !!




Thank you so much. It's Blue Iris. I reckon some purple undertone in it. [emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. It's Blue Iris. I reckon some purple undertone in it. [emoji8]




Beautiful bag. Beautiful color!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful bag. Beautiful color!




Thank you Pocketbook Pup. Btw good luck in getting the bag you are patiently waiting for. And enjoy your lovely stay in Paris. Sending millions of H fairies to you!! [emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636



The color is sooooooo pretty. Gorgeous purchase. Wear it in the best of health :kiss:


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636




Super a gorgeous purchase!!! What an amazing color Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; another fabulous addition to ur dream bag collection!!!! LOVE it[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below




Stunning bag and stunning shawl!!! U look amazing!!!


----------



## princess621

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636




Wow what a great addition!


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636


Fabulous! The color in fantastic in ostrich. Enjoy her


----------



## Pirula

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636




This is simply fabulous *Kat*.*Lee*.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning bag and stunning shawl!!! U look amazing!!!



Thanks *eternallove4bag*,


----------



## megt10

Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.




Congrats on the tool box 20!!! That's only wish list!  Model shots please!!!!


----------



## megt10

HGT said:


> Congrats on the tool box 20!!! That's only wish list!  Model shots please!!!!



I will try and get some for you. The bag really is so cute and I think will be very versatile.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.




Wow I am so attracted to your toolbox. I wish I can find my toolbox33 soon. Congrats Megt. Welcome back. Btw you look great (whispers) [emoji320][emoji320][emoji8][emoji8].


----------



## Mininana

littleming said:


> After years of collecting Hermes scarves, bracelets and rings, I finally made my biggest purchase yet... The new maxibox 29. It is a gorgeous bag. So excited!!!




beautiful bag. What color is it? Looks like atoll or St cyr 





Nostagalia said:


> View attachment 3169934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two card slots and a coin compartment




Thanks for the  pic. I was wondering as well. Amazing how anemone looks so different in different leathers! My belt is epsom and it looks brighter (but then epsom does make everything look brither). Beautiful purchase, congrats




Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150




I love this cuff!!  it's beautiful




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below






Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636


 what color is your B? Obsessed




Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636



OMG this is amazing. Gorgeous. Are all picotins lined? and wow! 6000 miles!!!




megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.





lovely purchases!!! your closet is AMAZING


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636


WOW! &#128525; Ostrich in Blue Iris is a divine combo


----------



## DMK

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.


Great therapy session &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Chrisy

My found in Florence, Italy.


----------



## ellietilly

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.




Meg, I am in awe of your dressing room (not to mention your new H goodies!). Can't wait to see your next purchases ...


----------



## Love_Couture

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.



I also recently got a toolbox 20 with gold hardware.  Mine is in Indigo.  Love it.  Very cute!  I think black with gold hardware is classic!  Love to see more pictures.  Thank you very much for sharing.  And congratulations to all the goodies you got!


----------



## ellietilly

Chrisy said:


> My found in Florence, Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171111




Beautiful colours, stunning scarf


----------



## DMK

Chrisy said:


> My found in Florence, Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171111


Love the colours, autumnal &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## littleming

Mininana said:


> beautiful bag. What color is it? Looks like atoll or St cyr
> 
> It's Evercolour in bleu atoll.
> The weather is horrible today so I couldn't take the bag outside for a picture.
> Here is a picture of the bag carried, lighting is not perfect but it shows the colour a lot better than my previous picture.


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Wow I am so attracted to your toolbox. I wish I can find my toolbox33 soon. Congrats Megt. Welcome back. Btw you look great (whispers) [emoji320][emoji320][emoji8][emoji8].





DMK said:


> Great therapy session &#65533;&#65533;





ellietilly said:


> Meg, I am in awe of your dressing room (not to mention your new H goodies!). Can't wait to see your next purchases ...





Love_Couture said:


> I also recently got a toolbox 20 with gold hardware.  Mine is in Indigo.  Love it.  Very cute!  I think black with gold hardware is classic!  Love to see more pictures.  Thank you very much for sharing.  And congratulations to all the goodies you got!



Thank you everyone. I appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mininana said:


> I love this cuff!!  it's beautiful
> 
> 
> * what color is your B? Obsessed.*



*Mininana*, if your question is directed to my B30 ~ it is a SO B30 in RC chevre with Bleu Indigo Interior GHW. The chevre leather makes the RC color pop!


----------



## littleming

ellietilly said:


> Meg, I am in awe of your dressing room (not to mention your new H goodies!). Can't wait to see your next purchases ...



+1


----------



## ellietilly

littleming said:


> Mininana said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag. What color is it? Looks like atoll or St cyr
> 
> It's Evercolour in bleu atoll.
> The weather is horrible today so I couldn't take the bag outside for a picture.
> Here is a picture of the bag carried, lighting is not perfect but it shows the colour a lot better than my previous picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful bag, the colour and size look great on you.
Click to expand...


----------



## sonaale

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match





Sarah_sarah said:


> Here we go ladies and gents. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> One SA from the leather department knew I wanted this wallet in RC and PHW as my bag is in RC Epsom and PHW. She was so sweet to keep it for me and remember me as she is not my usual SA. Presenting the Constance Long Wallet in RC Epsom. The interior is so soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169217
> View attachment 3169218
> View attachment 3169220
> View attachment 3169221





Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150


Stunning!  Congratulations all!


----------



## BBdieBiene

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.




Wow, Meg, what a great haul! Béarn is such a practical and functional wallet. Your toolbox is absolutely classy and beautiful. Can't wait for your special reveal!


----------



## littleming

ellietilly said:


> littleming said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful bag, the colour and size look great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are too sweet. Thanks ellietilly.
Click to expand...


----------



## bluenavy

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.


 


love the toolbox.  Love your closet too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chrisy said:


> My found in Florence, Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171111



Love this scarf on u!!! Fab choice!



littleming said:


> Mininana said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag. What color is it? Looks like atoll or St cyr
> 
> It's Evercolour in bleu atoll.
> The weather is horrible today so I couldn't take the bag outside for a picture.
> Here is a picture of the bag carried, lighting is not perfect but it shows the colour a lot better than my previous picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I can't ever get enough of ur beautiful closet megt10 and then my eyes wander over to ur gorgeous toolbox, bearn wallet and belt and I am so star struck[emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful choices as usual[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## rainneday

So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...


----------



## rainneday

Some more...


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> Some more...







rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...




So sweet of ur DH rainneday!!! He has great taste!!


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> So sweet of ur DH rainneday!!! He has great taste!!



Whoops! I thought I was replying to the  bag charm! :giggles:

Thank you, eternallove4bag! 

This Clic Clac was supposed to materialize around the holidays, but I guess he knew that I needed it now!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Was in NYC so stopped by Hermes Madison and left with GM "Aux Portes du Palais" and a great scarf ring which fits a GM.
Unfortunately when I try to upload pics I get a message about not having a security token. Not sure what that's about!


----------



## eternallove4bag

So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

littleming said:


> Mininana said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag. What color is it? Looks like atoll or St cyr
> 
> It's Evercolour in bleu atoll.
> The weather is horrible today so I couldn't take the bag outside for a picture.
> Here is a picture of the bag carried, lighting is not perfect but it shows the colour a lot better than my previous picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely color!!! Great looking bag! Congratulations!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mininana

littleming said:


> Mininana said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag. What color is it? Looks like atoll or St cyr
> 
> It's Evercolour in bleu atoll.
> The weather is horrible today so I couldn't take the bag outside for a picture.
> Here is a picture of the bag carried, lighting is not perfect but it shows the colour a lot better than my previous picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Thanks for replying!
Click to expand...


----------



## rainneday

PorscheGirl said:


> Was in NYC so stopped by Hermes Madison and left with GM "Aux Portes du Palais" and a great scarf ring which fits a GM.
> Unfortunately when I try to upload pics I get a message about not having a security token. Not sure what that's about!



I was getting that today too. I ended up making screen shots of my pictures and then uploading, it worked.

Congrats on your acquisitions!


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]



Everything is beautiful, but OMG THOSE BOOTS! I want to say that I think Lovely64 had a similar pair, I am drooling! They do not have this style at my store.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> Everything is beautiful, but OMG THOSE BOOTS! I want to say that I think Lovely64 had a similar pair, I am drooling! They do not have this style at my store.




Thank u so much rainneday [emoji8][emoji8]!!! Lovely64 totally inspired me for sure!! I tried them in store today and they r soooooo comfy that I just had to grab one[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup. Btw good luck in getting the bag you are patiently waiting for. And enjoy your lovely stay in Paris. Sending millions of H fairies to you!! [emoji8]




Hugs Kat!


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much rainneday [emoji8][emoji8]!!! Lovely64 totally inspired me for sure!! I tried them in store today and they r soooooo comfy that I just had to grab one[emoji173]&#65039;



I am plugging my ears and covering my eyeslalaladidn't see that ^  I don't think I can resist if I see them in person. Enjoy!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sounds fabulous! Darling, GET a bag. Please. Don't be stuck on one color if they don't have it. GET A BAG. It won't be your last bag and colors will grow on you. Don't pass this opportunity you'll regret it. Chin up good luck Xoxoxox




Omg! Totally agree...with the exchange rate and the vat, it's like they are on sale.  Get a bag so we can all live vicariously!


----------



## trishaluvslv

PrestigeH said:


> Wow I am so attracted to your toolbox. I wish I can find my toolbox33 soon. Congrats Megt. Welcome back. Btw you look great (whispers) [emoji320][emoji320][emoji8][emoji8].



The birkin fairy on eBay (shes on the forum too I think) has two gorgeous 33cm toolbox....she had graphite swift with phw it's amazeballs.....yes, this black toolbox us calling to me with ghw..lovely


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> I am plugging my ears and covering my eyeslalaladidn't see that ^  I don't think I can resist if I see them in person. Enjoy!!!




Hahaha!!! We r all such enablers [emoji1][emoji1]... But seriously once u try them u r DEFINITELY getting it [emoji12]


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! We r all such enablers [emoji1][emoji1]... But seriously once u try them u r DEFINITELY getting it [emoji12]


----------



## trishaluvslv

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.



Wow..best therapy ever...your closet is being stalked by my eyeballs right now though


----------



## Keren16

trishaluvslv said:


> A little overdue...but my new to me (competently mint and unused via Fashionphile) Sanguine togo eclat 40B phw....I have an obsession with h 40's...these are BdM twillys from three years ago...totally forgot I had them.....because I bought them for a 35 togo sanguine that I have literally never carried ....too afraid to use a new store fresh bag...lol..call me nuts... this preloved 40 showed up on fashion file and I stalked it until I got mark down to an unbelievably amazing price and have never been used, which made it much easier to break in and start using immediately, LMAO...can call me Cray cray...but I'm so thrilled..This color is so neutral but fresh . And I have the sanguine lizzy cdc to match




This is really beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;
Helps to be focused!
I understand totally  about your reluctance to wear new things.  I'm the same!  What to do ?
Enjoy this one [emoji294]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

littleming said:


> +1





BBdieBiene said:


> Wow, Meg, what a great haul! Béarn is such a practical and functional wallet. Your toolbox is absolutely classy and beautiful. Can't wait for your special reveal!





bluenavy said:


> love the toolbox.  Love your closet too.





eternallove4bag said:


> Love this scarf on u!!! Fab choice!
> 
> 
> 
> littleming said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I can't ever get enough of ur beautiful closet megt10 and then my eyes wander over to ur gorgeous toolbox, bearn wallet and belt and I am so star struck[emoji7][emoji7]... Beautiful choices as usual[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies, so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...





rainneday said:


> Some more...


What an awesome guy. Your bracelet is beautiful. Looks fabulous on you and with your other eye candy.


eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]



Oh, nice haul! I love everything. Those boots are gorgeous and the shawls are just perfect.


----------



## rainneday

megt10 said:


> What an awesome guy. Your bracelet is beautiful. Looks fabulous on you and with your other eye candy.



Thank you, Meg! I was just scrolling back and saw your Toolbox! (I think that is the right name). It's beautiful! As is your closet!


----------



## megt10

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Meg! I was just scrolling back and saw your Toolbox! (I think that is the right name). It's beautiful! As is your closet!



Thank you. It is hard to keep up with these threads and dangerous too .


----------



## rainneday

megt10 said:


> Thank you. It is hard to keep up with these threads and dangerous too .



Very! :hnsnsn:


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> What an awesome guy. Your bracelet is beautiful. Looks fabulous on you and with your other eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, nice haul! I love everything. Those boots are gorgeous and the shawls are just perfect.




Thank u so much megt10 :hugs!!! I am so excited about my boots!!! Can't wait to wear them [emoji4]! H is dangerous!!


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]




Omg! I have both scarves. We are twins and Twins!  I'm honored having same taste as another best TPFer! [emoji8]


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]




Congrats!  These are all so stunning!  I love every item and can't wait to see these beauties in action!!! How will you pick what to wear first!!!??


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]




These are beautiful! Omg. I'm so behind. Trying to catch up on everyone's posts. So many beauties to behold.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...




This is simply beautiful my dear[emoji257]I love how DH got such a beautiful sentimental gift. And the colour and HW is just for you.


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...




Such a sweet gift rainneday. Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Omg! Totally agree...with the exchange rate and the vat, it's like they are on sale.  Get a bag so we can all live vicariously!




I know. The temptation is so great with the exchange rate and vat. I held out and got my first choice!  Posted on the Paris thread. I think this is my last new birkin/ Kelly. I have all of my neutrals and a signature color (colvert) covered. The only thing I might add at some point is a vintage Hermes red box leather Kelly if the right one comes along. I was fortunate to find a vintage black box Kelly at a vintage store on my last trip so I'll try the same next trip. For now, I'm tapped out. I'm banned from Chanel for 6 months. Apparently there is a limit. I had to get a dispensation. Probably from Karl himself. [emoji45]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]




This is some eye candy for us. [emoji178] the Lexie booties are very comfy and these look great. You are ready for a fab fall. [emoji261] I always say the H boutique has something in the air, I just can't get enough.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.




Hi Meg! Nice to hear from you, you must have been busy lately. These are lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below



You look gorgeous VigiLee.


----------



## Nahreen

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know. The temptation is so great with the exchange rate and vat. I held out and got my first choice!  Posted on the Paris thread. I think this is my last new birkin/ Kelly. I have all of my neutrals and a signature color (colvert) covered. The only thing I might add at some point is a vintage Hermes red box leather Kelly if the right one comes along. I was fortunate to find a vintage black box Kelly at a vintage store on my last trip so I'll try the same next trip. For now, I'm tapped out. I'm banned from Chanel for 6 months. Apparently there is a limit. I had to get a dispensation. Probably from Karl himself. [emoji45]



I saw your beautiful new bag. Congratulations, I am glad you bought some nice things and at a favourable price. I am just flying home from LA and managed to pick up something small at the Beverly Hills store, something which I have not seen in my home store. So  despite a bad exchange rate, I am still pleased.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In Paris. Spent half the day at the mothership. Among other things bought this chain d'ancre cuff that I wanted for a long time. Needless to say I'm overjoyed.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3170150



It's gorgeous!  I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## klynneann

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below



LOVE this outfit!!


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636



Wow - the ostrich, the color, the covered lock!!


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.



sigh - if I had your closet (never mind the contents even) I'd never leave it.  I'd have a mini fridge and microwave and live in there forever lol.  It's just so pretty to look at!


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...





rainneday said:


> Some more...



Your clic clac looks beautiful on you!  And the LV keychain is so cute!  I hope the week gets easier for you...  



eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]



The boots are beautiful and I love this Perspectives CSGM!  Thanks for including the cw/tag info too.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know. The temptation is so great with the exchange rate and vat. I held out and got my first choice!  Posted on the Paris thread. I think this is my last new birkin/ Kelly. I have all of my neutrals and a signature color (colvert) covered. The only thing I might add at some point is a vintage Hermes red box leather Kelly if the right one comes along. I was fortunate to find a vintage black box Kelly at a vintage store on my last trip so I'll try the same next trip. For now, I'm tapped out. I'm banned from Chanel for 6 months. Apparently there is a limit. I had to get a dispensation. Probably from Karl himself. [emoji45]



Ohhh...you are making me want to go to Paris again ASAP.  I hope you have lots of H magic while you were there.  And officially banned from Chanel?? Goodness!  You are on a whole other level...I'm impressed woman!!!  I bet your closet is a dream.  Can't wait to see pics of all your fabulous spoils!


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know. The temptation is so great with the exchange rate and vat. I held out and got my first choice!  Posted on the Paris thread. I think this is my last new birkin/ Kelly. I have all of my neutrals and a signature color (colvert) covered. The only thing I might add at some point is a vintage Hermes red box leather Kelly if the right one comes along. I was fortunate to find a vintage black box Kelly at a vintage store on my last trip so I'll try the same next trip. For now, I'm tapped out. I'm banned from Chanel for 6 months. Apparently there is a limit. I had to get a dispensation. Probably from Karl himself. [emoji45]



Yay, yay!!!  Congrats (I lurk on that thread hehe)!  Almost my wishlist K except I want a 32.  Can't wait to see mod shots!!


----------



## MrsWYK

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.



Fabulous purchases! But OMG..... I would die for a closet like yours! So much space! Enjoy all your new purchases in good health!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]




Awwww look at all the gorgeous candies you've got in one go!!! Fabulous haul. These boots are out of the world!!! HUGE congrats!!! Look forward to your gorgeous mod shots in them!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much. It's Blue Iris. I reckon some purple undertone in it. [emoji8]



Even better in Iris.  I know that Picotin is another under the radar bag but I love them since they are so cute.  I've two in the 18 size and they are great fun bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...



SWEET hubby and present. It looks lovely on you!! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

littleming said:


> Mininana said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag. What color is it? Looks like atoll or St cyr
> 
> It's Evercolour in bleu atoll.
> The weather is horrible today so I couldn't take the bag outside for a picture.
> Here is a picture of the bag carried, lighting is not perfect but it shows the colour a lot better than my previous picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful bag. Congrats !
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.




WOW nice retail therapy!! Congrats on all the fabulous pieces Meg!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

princess621 said:


> Wow what a great addition!







the petite lady said:


> Fabulous! The color in fantastic in ostrich. Enjoy her







Pirula said:


> This is simply fabulous *Kat*.*Lee*.




Thank you so much ladies for your kind comments!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Super a gorgeous purchase!!! What an amazing color Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; another fabulous addition to ur dream bag collection!!!! LOVE it[emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you my dearest tpf friend!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> The color is sooooooo pretty. Gorgeous purchase. Wear it in the best of health :kiss:




Thank you sweetie!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> WOW nice retail therapy!! Congrats on all the fabulous pieces Meg!!!



Thank you so much, Kat. I have something else to share hopefully tomorrow. She's a cousin to your ostrich .


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> This is simply beautiful my dear[emoji257]I love how DH got such a beautiful sentimental gift. And the colour and HW is just for you.



Thank you, Sarah  I will always associate this bracelet with the reason that it was gifted  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Such a sweet gift rainneday. Sending you good thoughts.



Thank you, Pocketbook Pup!  I posted in the Paris thread, but want to say againWow! Huge congrats on accomplishing your mission  with such beautiful results!


----------



## rainneday

klynneann said:


> Your clic clac looks beautiful on you!  And the LV keychain is so cute!  I hope the week gets easier for you...



Thank you so much, Klynneann  We need to catch up, I should be back to my routine by next week. I miss our chats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much, Kat. I have something else to share hopefully tomorrow. She's a cousin to your ostrich .



Ohhh how exciting. Look forward to it!! Pre-congrats to you Meg!!


----------



## rainneday

Kat.Lee said:


> SWEET hubby and present. It looks lovely on you!! Congrats.



Thank you so much, Kat.Lee!


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> Thank you so much, Klynneann  We need to catch up, I should be back to my routine by next week. I miss our chats!



I do too!  I'm here when you're ready.


----------



## rainneday

klynneann said:


> I do too!  I'm here when you're ready.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Ohhh how exciting. Look forward to it!! Pre-congrats to you Meg!!



It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.




OMG drop dead gorgeous! Such a beauty and I remember you have been wanting a red bag! She's fabulous. Congrats!! Look forward to see more of this beauty!


----------



## megt10

On more. She looks better without the tag. I have cut it off. I have better pictures but they are on my computer.


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.




Congrats!!! Saw the listing in AFF, glad it went to a nice home! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.


Love your "treatment plan"


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.


Wow! A stunner!


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> OMG drop dead gorgeous! Such a beauty and I remember you have been wanting a red bag! She's fabulous. Congrats!! Look forward to see more of this beauty!



Thank you so much. I am so looking forward to using her. I have also wanted an ostrich bag so it fulfills two wants. Now that I have a red bag I am offered a SO and the only color I would have wanted is RC. I want chèvre so choices were limited. Maybe next time around. I am hoping for RJ next. I love that color or a bright purple. Until then I feel very content.


----------



## megt10

HGT said:


> Congrats!!! Saw the listing in AFF, glad it went to a nice home! Wear it in good health!





Txoceangirl said:


> Love your "treatment plan"





Txoceangirl said:


> Wow! A stunner!



Thank you ladies. I will give her a very good home.


----------



## megt10

Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.




Truly a special bag for a special lady. Congratulations Meg.


----------



## megt10

The back.


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Sarah  I will always associate this bracelet with the reason that it was gifted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Pocketbook Pup!  I posted in the Paris thread, but want to say againWow! Huge congrats on accomplishing your mission  with such beautiful results!




Hugs. Thank you!


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Truly a special bag for a special lady. Congratulations Meg.



Aww thank you. Everyone is so kind.


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> Yay, yay!!!  Congrats (I lurk on that thread hehe)!  Almost my wishlist K except I want a 32.  Can't wait to see mod shots!!




Hi klynnann! I hope you get yours soon, one more step toward completing my capsule bag collection and the last of the big bag purchases.


----------



## rainneday

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.



Oh my goodness! There is more to this reveal! Massive congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.




Megt this is a very good addition. The red in this leather stands out so well. Fresh yet rich looking. Congrats!!!


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Megt this is a very good addition. The red in this leather stands out so well. Fresh yet rich looking. Congrats!!!



Thank you so much. I am thrilled to have been able to get it. She is more beautiful than I had hoped for. Totally different from anything else I own.


----------



## megt10

rainneday said:


> Oh my goodness! There is more to this reveal! Massive congrats!



Thank you. The good pictures are on my computer but I couldn't wait to share my happiness with this purchase.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Ohhh...you are making me want to go to Paris again ASAP.  I hope you have lots of H magic while you were there.  And officially banned from Chanel?? Goodness!  You are on a whole other level...I'm impressed woman!!!  I bet your closet is a dream.  Can't wait to see pics of all your fabulous spoils!




Thank you. I'm really not. I just recently decided to limit my clothing and accessories purchases to a few forever pieces rather than wasting a lot of money like I used to. And since it is so easy to get to Paris from Boston I have made a habit of saving most of my purchases for my twice yearly trips to Paris. I stay at a nice but not opulent hotel for which I use points. More money for shopping.  I really splurged and bought two jackets at Chanel for about 25% off US prices. And I bought some costume jewelry at the same discount. There is apparently a limit of three pieces of jewelry per 6 months in Paris even if they are just small pieces. I had no idea. I had 6 between two stores and needed special permission. My closet is developing over time. I'm trying to keep it well curated and not have too much. I dream of living in Paris some day and the closets are small here. Come back to Paris soon! Your savings will pay for your trip. I'm done shopping now and I'll just be enjoying the city. I'm finished shopping now and will just be having fun. In addition to Chanel and Hermes I bought roger vivier shoes.but since this is an Hermes thread I'll limit my posts to my Hermes purchases. Im organizing photos of the haul now.


----------



## Dipmai

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.




Omg! I saw it on Anns! It's so beautiful. Glad it went home to a TPFer!


----------



## EmileH

Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.


----------



## HGT

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640




Congrats!  Wonderful scored!


----------



## DMK

rainneday said:


> Some more...


Goes so well with your other accessories - enjoy this thoughtful gift &#128522;


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]


All fab - and the boots! &#128525;


----------



## DMK

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.


Stunning - the Ostrich posts are killing me &#128525;


----------



## DMK

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640


Fabulous choices - congratulations and enjoy wearing them all in Paris and at home &#128522;


----------



## EmileH

DMK said:


> Fabulous choices - congratulations and enjoy wearing them all in Paris and at home [emoji4]




Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## rainneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640



Wow! What a fun trip  Are you excited to break in your new K? 



DMK said:


> Goes so well with your other accessories - enjoy this thoughtful gift &#128522;



Thank you very much, DMK!


----------



## ellietilly

rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...




A very thoughtful husband, sending good wishes to you.


----------



## ellietilly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640




How wonderful, a beautiful selection. Enjoy!


----------



## ellietilly

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]




Love everything, especially the Lexie's!


----------



## ellietilly

megt10 said:


> Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.




Beautiful, love ostrich and the colour looks amazing. Huge congratulations on securing such a stunning B.


----------



## EmileH

rainneday said:


> Wow! What a fun trip  Are you excited to break in your new K?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, DMK!




Very! And I'm on ban island for real now. Until spring. But well worth it. Hugs.


----------



## rainneday

ellietilly said:


> A very thoughtful husband, sending good wishes to you.



You are so sweet, thank you, Ellietilly! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very! And I'm on ban island for real now. Until spring. But well worth it. Hugs.



Can't wait for some styling/mod pics  

Oh, I am joining you, pretty sure I am out until Mythiques Phoenix hits the stores. Huge hugs!


----------



## MYH

What? I don't check this thread for 24 hours and all this happens? U ladies have been busy! I'm guessing the ban island thread will resurface again soon? 



eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]


Those boots! Those boots! They r bananas. I love ur choices in CsGms too! Can't wait to see mod shots. 



megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.


Meg! I think you are going to need to submit a work order for a closet expansion soon? I've always loved the toolbox too. 



Chrisy said:


> My found in Florence, Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171111


Great cw! Looks super special on you. 



littleming said:


> Mininana said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag. What color is it? Looks like atoll or St cyr
> 
> It's Evercolour in bleu atoll.
> The weather is horrible today so I couldn't take the bag outside for a picture.
> Here is a picture of the bag carried, lighting is not perfect but it shows the colour a lot better than my previous picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! In BA, this bag goes from business to casual and fun.
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On a roll Meg! Can we get a group shot of your H bag collex? This bag is so classy and hot all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook Pup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good job!
Click to expand...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.



*meg*, GORGEOUS. WOWZA!!! Major congrats.


----------



## pinkmacaroon

megt10 said:


> Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.



Congrats!! It's gorgeous!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I'm really not. I just recently decided to limit my clothing and accessories purchases to a few forever pieces rather than wasting a lot of money like I used to. And since it is so easy to get to Paris from Boston I have made a habit of saving most of my purchases for my twice yearly trips to Paris. I stay at a nice but not opulent hotel for which I use points. More money for shopping.  I really splurged and bought two jackets at Chanel for about 25% off US prices. And I bought some costume jewelry at the same discount. There is apparently a limit of three pieces of jewelry per 6 months in Paris even if they are just small pieces. I had no idea. I had 6 between two stores and needed special permission. My closet is developing over time. I'm trying to keep it well curated and not have too much. I dream of living in Paris some day and the closets are small here. Come back to Paris soon! Your savings will pay for your trip. I'm done shopping now and I'll just be enjoying the city. I'm finished shopping now and will just be having fun. In addition to Chanel and Hermes I bought roger vivier shoes.but since this is an Hermes thread I'll limit my posts to my Hermes purchases. Im organizing photos of the haul now.



Wow u're a very well planned person &#128516;...congrats to ur current purchases n enjoy Paris! &#128522;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...



Soo sweettt &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## pinkmacaroon

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]



Lol...agree...that's what my DH saidn inside H boutique, women turn into children inside a candy store &#128516;...what a great loot...congrats!! &#128521;


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I'm really not. I just recently decided to limit my clothing and accessories purchases to a few forever pieces rather than wasting a lot of money like I used to. And since it is so easy to get to Paris from Boston I have made a habit of saving most of my purchases for my twice yearly trips to Paris. I stay at a nice but not opulent hotel for which I use points. More money for shopping.  I really splurged and bought two jackets at Chanel for about 25% off US prices. And I bought some costume jewelry at the same discount. There is apparently a limit of three pieces of jewelry per 6 months in Paris even if they are just small pieces. I had no idea. I had 6 between two stores and needed special permission. My closet is developing over time. I'm trying to keep it well curated and not have too much. I dream of living in Paris some day and the closets are small here. Come back to Paris soon! Your savings will pay for your trip. I'm done shopping now and I'll just be enjoying the city. I'm finished shopping now and will just be having fun. In addition to Chanel and Hermes I bought roger vivier shoes.but since this is an Hermes thread I'll limit my posts to my Hermes purchases. Im organizing photos of the haul now.


Oh, I had no idea you were in Paris shopping. What fun. I am so envious. I agree with concentrating on forever pieces. I too would love to live in Paris but would be content to visit a few times a year.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640


Major congrats on such lovely items. A very nice haul. Your Kelly is stunning and made all the more special that you bought it in Paris. I am so excited for you.


DMK said:


> Stunning - the Ostrich posts are killing me &#128525;


Thank you.


ellietilly said:


> Beautiful, love ostrich and the colour looks amazing. Huge congratulations on securing such a stunning B.


Thank you.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very! And I'm on ban island for real now. Until spring. But well worth it. Hugs.


I am right there with you. At least until spring.


----------



## the petite lady

megt10 said:


> Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.


Megt10 your Birkin is STUNNING! Omg, I will faint...


----------



## the petite lady

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640


Wow, everything is beautiful, and your Kelly is TDF. Congrats and enjoy all your new H candies.


----------



## megt10

the petite lady said:


> Megt10 your Birkin is STUNNING! Omg, I will faint...



Thank you so much. I really am so thrilled with it. I have wanted a red B for a long time and to be able to get it in ostrich makes it all the better.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keren16 said:


> Which one is this?
> Please educate me[emoji15]
> Thanks (for your good taste)!
> Love your reveals [emoji175][emoji175]



Darling this is an older design from 2008 (I believe) called Belles du Mexique. Very popular for obvious reasons and very hard to find in this cw.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below



Gorgeous Vigs!!! Stunning with your SO too!! The whole outfit!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

littleming said:


> Mininana said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag. What color is it? Looks like atoll or St cyr
> 
> It's Evercolour in bleu atoll.
> The weather is horrible today so I couldn't take the bag outside for a picture.
> Here is a picture of the bag carried, lighting is not perfect but it shows the colour a lot better than my previous picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks super cute on you and BA is the best color!!! Congrats again and enjoy....she's a great bag!
Click to expand...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...



Gorgeous Clic! Hope all is well


----------



## H.C.LV.

megt10 said:


> On more. She looks better without the tag. I have cut it off. I have better pictures but they are on my computer.



Oh Meg, I usually don't like ostrich b but your combination is TDF!!! Congrats!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## kewave

Gorgeous purchases everyone!
Fedex brought me something to share today, yippee!


----------



## Rami00

kewave said:


> Gorgeous purchases everyone!
> Fedex brought me something to share today, yippee!


 
let's see it


----------



## atomic110

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below



You look stunning from head to toe!







Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636




your picotin is very special, this is probably my first time seeing one in this leather with this color , so lovely





megt10 said:


> Went out for a little retail therapy yesterday and came home with a 24 mm belt, trifold chevre bearn wallet and a toolbox 20 in black with gold hardware. I am waiting for a shawl that will be delivered tomorrow and something super special that hopefully will arrive today. So I will be back.




bet you've enjoyed your retail therapy session very much, so many lovely goodies 




Chrisy said:


> My found in Florence, Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171111




great score.. very hard to get it (silk material type) in this size in my country 






rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...




you are lucky woman!






eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]



Oh yes, always feel like want to but everything home







megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.




this is a stunning B! 






Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640



Saw your post in another thread, very happy for you. Wish I have your luck in my next trip


----------



## kewave

Need to have a little Rose Sakura in my life...introduce my Rose Sakura Evelyne PM Clemence.
I blame it on *chincac, Israeli flava, Dsaks*!


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I'm really not. I just recently decided to limit my clothing and accessories purchases to a few forever pieces rather than wasting a lot of money like I used to. And since it is so easy to get to Paris from Boston I have made a habit of saving most of my purchases for my twice yearly trips to Paris. I stay at a nice but not opulent hotel for which I use points. More money for shopping.  I really splurged and bought two jackets at Chanel for about 25% off US prices. And I bought some costume jewelry at the same discount. There is apparently a limit of three pieces of jewelry per 6 months in Paris even if they are just small pieces. I had no idea. I had 6 between two stores and needed special permission. My closet is developing over time. I'm trying to keep it well curated and not have too much. I dream of living in Paris some day and the closets are small here. Come back to Paris soon! Your savings will pay for your trip. I'm done shopping now and I'll just be enjoying the city. I'm finished shopping now and will just be having fun. In addition to Chanel and Hermes I bought roger vivier shoes.but since this is an Hermes thread I'll limit my posts to my Hermes purchases. Im organizing photos of the haul now.



Actually it is a good idea, save up $ in local store  and spend it in Paris... Maybe I should try it


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Omg! I have both scarves. We are twins and Twins!  I'm honored having same taste as another best TPFer! [emoji8]



Awww u r super sweet and kind!!! So HAPPY to be ur twinsie Love_Couture!!! I LOVE  ur style!



LaenaLovely said:


> Congrats!  These are all so stunning!  I love every item and can't wait to see these beauties in action!!! How will you pick what to wear first!!!??



Hello my TPF bestie[emoji8][emoji8] thank u so much!!! I am so stumped as to which to take out first!!! Probably the boots but unsure about which shawl[emoji6]...believe it or not while in store I was telling my SA about u and how I wish I could get input from u real time[emoji7][emoji7]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are beautiful! Omg. I'm so behind. Trying to catch up on everyone's posts. So many beauties to behold.



Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup!!! Have an amazing trip!!! I just got a glimpse of ur loot from Paris and omg I am going back to the picture u posted after this to get some eye candy [emoji7][emoji7]



Sarah_sarah said:


> This is some eye candy for us. [emoji178] the Lexie booties are very comfy and these look great. You are ready for a fab fall. [emoji261] I always say the H boutique has something in the air, I just can't get enough.



Thank u so much Sarah_sarah [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... H is dangerous isn't it? Btw still can't get over ur GORGEOUS RC C wallet [emoji7][emoji7]... Let's bring in fall with style [emoji4]



klynneann said:


> The boots are beautiful and I love this Perspectives CSGM!  Thanks for including the cw/tag info too.



Thank u so much klynneann [emoji8][emoji8]! I saw the perspective on the H website and asked my SA for it and she was sweet enjoy to get it transferred from another store [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Awwww look at all the gorgeous candies you've got in one go!!! Fabulous haul. These boots are out of the world!!! HUGE congrats!!! Look forward to your gorgeous mod shots in them!!



My dear TPF friend thank u so much!!! Dying to take them all out at the same time[emoji1][emoji1] :HUGS:



DMK said:


> All fab - and the boots! [emoji7]



Thank u so much DMK [emoji8][emoji8]



ellietilly said:


> Love everything, especially the Lexie's!



Thank u so much ellietilly! These r my first H shoes so pretty excited[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MYH said:


> What? I don't check this thread for 24 hours and all this happens? U ladies have been busy! I'm guessing the ban island thread will resurface again soon?
> 
> 
> Those boots! Those boots! They r bananas. I love ur choices in CsGms too! Can't wait to see mod shots.
> :



Lol!!! Thank u so much MYH!!! U r so right about how fast this thread works.... I know I am surely rocketing my way to the ban island pretty soon [emoji6][emoji6]... Planning to wear the boots, shawls, bracelets on my way to the ban island to make the trip a little more exciting [emoji12]



pinkmacaroon said:


> Lol...agree...that's what my DH saidn inside H boutique, women turn into children inside a candy store [emoji1]...what a great loot...congrats!! [emoji6]




Hehehe!!! Thank u so much pinkmacaroon!!! The way my eyes keep darting all around when I am inside the store is plain crazy!! I am running from the shawl section to the bag then to the bracelets then to the shoes... One can get a serious work out just by running around inside the store [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end. 

Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.


----------



## eternallove4bag

kewave said:


> Need to have a little Rose Sakura in my life...introduce my Rose Sakura Evelyne PM Clemence.
> 
> I blame it on *chincac, Israeli flava, Dsaks*!



Ooooh nice!!! Evelyne!!! I finally tried the Evelyne in store yesterday and loved how convenient and low key this bag is!!! Wonderful choice kewave and what a beautiful color u chose[emoji176][emoji176]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640



Omg!!! Pocketbook Pup u r such a lucky lucky gal!!! To score these beauties while in Paris is just AMAZING!!! Well I shouldn't be surprised... amazing things happen to AMAZING PEOPLE  and u r amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.




I just died looking at ur GORGEOUS B!!! Megt10 u have EXQUISITE taste [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> You look stunning from head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your picotin is very special, this is probably my first time seeing one in this leather with this color , so lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet you've enjoyed your retail therapy session very much, so many lovely goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great score.. very hard to get it (silk material type) in this size in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are lucky woman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, always feel like want to but everything home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a stunning B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw your post in another thread, very happy for you. Wish I have your luck in my next trip




Thank u atomic1[emoji8][emoji8] we r definitely on the same page [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.




I think I need to sit down looking at these fabulous new buys from everyone and urs r just SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> My dear TPF friend thank u so much!!! Dying to take them all out at the same time[emoji1][emoji1] :HUGS:



I hear you! Now you seriously sound like a kid, wanting to eat all the candies up at one time! Lol. At this rate running around in your local store, I'm afraid you'll need to spend a week in mothership FSH! [emoji16] My eyes are wide open to see your beautiful boots and of course all your gorgeous shawls. [emoji146][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102]


----------



## Kat.Lee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.




Wow that's a blue paradise to me!! Love all of them! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Huge congrats!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> I hear you! Now you seriously sound like a kid, wanting to eat all the candies up at one time! Lol. At this rate running around in your local store, I'm afraid you'll need to spend a week in mothership FSH! [emoji16] My eyes are wide open to see your beautiful boots and of course all your gorgeous shawls. [emoji146][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102]




Hahaha!!! I was out of breath just by being inside the store yesterday!!! I was so enamored by the H goodies that I kept leaving my phone, my bag, the shawl I was wearing yesterday, my shoes, even my trench and my bracelets all over the store. I was busy trying everything! My SA and the other sweet SAs at the store helped me get all my things from different places when I was ready to leave [emoji12][emoji12] ... At least by now I think they r used to crazy old me in the store [emoji1][emoji1]... Oh Kat.Lee what will I do when I go to the mothership[emoji33][emoji33]... Mod shots coming soon [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## pinkmacaroon

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below



Ooo...cool ensemble! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Nahreen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.



It is a lovely colour. Croc is so beautiful.


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> On more. She looks better without the tag. I have cut it off. I have better pictures but they are on my computer.



Oh, Meg!  Wow.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640



Fantastic!!!  And yay - twins on both Rose de Compas twillies!  And cousins on the Fleurs et Papillons twilly lol.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640


Everything is beautiful! Love the Rose compas pattern. I see the twilly for your colvert, looking forward to mod shots of the scarves on SOTD!


----------



## atomic110

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.



It is stunning! Now I know why you wanna hunt it down 







eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! I was out of breath just by being inside the store yesterday!!! I was so enamored by the H goodies that I kept leaving my phone, my bag, the shawl I was wearing yesterday, my shoes, even my trench and my bracelets all over the store. I was busy trying everything! My SA and the other sweet SAs at the store helped me get all my things from different places when I was ready to leave [emoji12][emoji12] ... At least by now I think they r used to crazy old me in the store [emoji1][emoji1]... Oh Kat.Lee what will I do when I go to the mothership[emoji33][emoji33]... Mod shots coming soon [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Haha, I can feel your excitement even u r not at mothership yet. I actually wonder how I would react too... please share mod shots!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> Need to have a little Rose Sakura in my life...introduce my Rose Sakura Evelyne PM Clemence.
> I blame it on *chincac, Israeli flava, Dsaks*!



*kewave*, I adore rose sakura! Your PM evie is gorgeous, major congrats!!  


Ladies, thanks to all of you for the love bestowed on my BI gator CDC GHW.


----------



## ElainePG

rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...


What a stunning clic-clac, *rainne*! It is so pure and perfect in white & gold... it will go with anything. Wear it in good health!


----------



## atomic110

Found my size...Oasis in black
and a very pop 'Pegase Pop' scarf
although can't find the twilley and belt set that I want but I'm still happy about what I've scored today


----------



## tramcaro

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.


OMG, it's to die for!


----------



## exsq

atomic110 said:


> Found my size...Oasis in black
> and a very pop 'Pegase Pop' scarf
> although can't find the twilley and belt set that I want but I'm still happy about what I've scored today




Nice! I got the scarf too but in a different colour!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know. The temptation is so great with the exchange rate and vat.* I held out and got my first choice! * Posted on the Paris thread. I think this is my last new birkin/ Kelly. I have all of my neutrals and a signature color (colvert) covered. The only thing I might add at some point is a vintage Hermes red box leather Kelly if the right one comes along. I was fortunate to find a vintage black box Kelly at a vintage store on my last trip so I'll try the same next trip. For now, I'm tapped out. I'm banned from Chanel for 6 months. Apparently there is a limit. I had to get a dispensation. Probably from Karl himself. [emoji45]



*Yes! *


----------



## ellietilly

I'm a little late arriving at the Tyger Tyger party but better late than never!!

It's been a labour of love tracking down this beauty in noir/blanc/gris but success in London via Glasgow [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Yes! *




Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kewave said:


> Need to have a little Rose Sakura in my life...introduce my Rose Sakura Evelyne PM Clemence.
> I blame it on *chincac, Israeli flava, Dsaks*!



Oh yay!!! Darling u will NOT regret this... oh how I looooove this rose sukura!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

ellietilly said:


> I'm a little late arriving at the Tyger Tyger party but better late than never!!
> 
> It's been a labour of love tracking down this beauty in noir/blanc/gris but success in London via Glasgow [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3171978



Twins!  I love the TT scarf in this color.  Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## DMK

ellietilly said:


> I'm a little late arriving at the Tyger Tyger party but better late than never!!
> 
> It's been a labour of love tracking down this beauty in noir/blanc/gris but success in London via Glasgow [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3171978


Grrr..congratulations! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.



*Speechless* 

:worthy::worthy:


----------



## LaenaLovely

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.




Oh la la!  Just stunning.  I've never seen an O leather in red and this is delightful! Congrats!


----------



## Love_Couture

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.



Thank you very much for sharing such a beautiful picture!  Love them all!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ellietilly said:


> I'm a little late arriving at the Tyger Tyger party but better late than never!!
> 
> It's been a labour of love tracking down this beauty in noir/blanc/gris but success in London via Glasgow [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3171978




Totally fabulous!  Welcome to the TT party!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> So happy! My husband brought me this this morning (it's a hard week for us and this is very sentimental)...





rainneday said:


> Some more...



Congratulations, sweet Rainne!!! I am so glad DH gave you this beautiful clic clac early!  It looks gorgeous on you!  So, perfect....what a wonderful remembrance for you
And, love it with your new LV bag and adorable charm!!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

atomic110 said:


> Found my size...Oasis in black
> and a very pop 'Pegase Pop' scarf
> although can't find the twilley and belt set that I want but I'm still happy about what I've scored today



Beautiful H loot,* atomic*! Love your black Oasis sandals and PP scarf. Major congrats. 



ellietilly said:


> I'm a little late arriving at the Tyger Tyger party but better late than never!!
> 
> It's been a labour of love tracking down this beauty in noir/blanc/gris but success in London via Glasgow [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3171978



*ellietilly*, the TT GM in noir/blanc/gris? Gorgeous. The expression on your pup's face? Priceless. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> *Speechless*



Can you believe that this unicorn BI gator CDC GHW finally came home to mama,* IF*? I had totally given up on this unicorn and then WHAM, it was mine. 



Love_Couture said:


> Thank you very much for sharing such a beautiful picture!  Love them all!



Thanks so much for your kind post, *Love_Couture*.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> I'm a little late arriving at the Tyger Tyger party but better late than never!!
> 
> It's been a labour of love tracking down this beauty in noir/blanc/gris but success in London via Glasgow [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3171978




Ooooh awesome choice ellietilly! This is such a beauty!!! Twins with u[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bluenavy

ellietilly said:


> I'm a little late arriving at the Tyger Tyger party but better late than never!!
> 
> It's been a labour of love tracking down this beauty in noir/blanc/gris but success in London via Glasgow [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3171978


 


love it


----------



## bluenavy

atomic110 said:


> Found my size...Oasis in black
> and a very pop 'Pegase Pop' scarf
> although can't find the twilley and belt set that I want but I'm still happy about what I've scored today


 
cute shoes


----------



## bluenavy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.


 


Its gorgesous, such a pretty color


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Found my size...Oasis in black
> 
> and a very pop 'Pegase Pop' scarf
> 
> although can't find the twilley and belt set that I want but I'm still happy about what I've scored today




I LOVE ur shoes atomic1 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; these r definitely on my 'never ending' wish list [emoji6][emoji6] gorgeous scarf too!!!


----------



## bluenavy

kewave said:


> Need to have a little Rose Sakura in my life...introduce my Rose Sakura Evelyne PM Clemence.
> I blame it on *chincac, Israeli flava, Dsaks*!






great find, so pretty


----------



## Bobmops

Wow! Everyone has such a great treasures!
I got new horsy for My collection today !


----------



## megt10

H.C.LV. said:


> Oh Meg, I usually don't like ostrich b but your combination is TDF!!! Congrats!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you. I love ostrich. It is unique looking, lightweight and durable. I am loving the color of this one.


atomic110 said:


> You look stunning from head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your picotin is very special, this is probably my first time seeing one in this leather with this color , so lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bet you've enjoyed your retail therapy session very much, so many lovely goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great score.. very hard to get it (silk material type) in this size in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are lucky woman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, always feel like want to but everything home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a stunning B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw your post in another thread, very happy for you. Wish I have your luck in my next trip


Thank you.


kewave said:


> Need to have a little Rose Sakura in my life...introduce my Rose Sakura Evelyne PM Clemence.
> I blame it on *chincac, Israeli flava, Dsaks*!


It is gorgeous. Congratulations. These are dangerous threads to be sure. I always see the next thing that I absolutely need. I need this color


----------



## megt10

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.


Stunning H collage. Congratulations.


eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh nice!!! Evelyne!!! I finally tried the Evelyne in store yesterday and loved how convenient and low key this bag is!!! Wonderful choice kewave and what a beautiful color u chose[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! Pocketbook Pup u r such a lucky lucky gal!!! To score these beauties while in Paris is just AMAZING!!! Well I shouldn't be surprised... amazing things happen to AMAZING PEOPLE  and u r amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just died looking at ur GORGEOUS B!!! Megt10 u have EXQUISITE taste [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you so much. I am really thrilled with it.


eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha!!! I was out of breath just by being inside the store yesterday!!! I was so enamored by the H goodies that* I kept leaving my phone, my bag, the shawl I was wearing yesterday, my shoes, even my trench and my bracelets all over the store.* I was busy trying everything! My SA and the other sweet SAs at the store helped me get all my things from different places when I was ready to leave [emoji12][emoji12] ... At least by now I think they r used to crazy old me in the store [emoji1][emoji1]... Oh Kat.Lee what will I do when I go to the mothership[emoji33][emoji33]... Mod shots coming soon [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



 I do that all the time even at my home store. I just get so caught up in looking at stuff. I can't even imagine FSH.


----------



## megt10

klynneann said:


> Oh, Meg!  Wow.





atomic110 said:


> Found my size...Oasis in black
> and a very pop 'Pegase Pop' scarf
> although can't find the twilley and belt set that I want but I'm still happy about what I've scored today


So perfect. Love the Pegase. Why don't I have this one. Oh yeah, I am supposed to be on ban island. 


tramcaro said:


> OMG, it's to die for!


Thank you. I feel the same way.


ellietilly said:


> I'm a little late arriving at the Tyger Tyger party but better late than never!!
> 
> It's been a labour of love tracking down this beauty in noir/blanc/gris but success in London via Glasgow [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3171978


Love it, and you dog is so cute looking up.


LaenaLovely said:


> Oh la la!  Just stunning.  I've never seen an O leather in red and this is delightful! Congrats!


Thank you. 


Bobmops said:


> Wow! Everyone has such a great treasures!
> I got new horsy for My collection today !



Love it with your shawl!


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Everyone has such a great treasures!
> I got new horsy for My collection today !



WOW! I love your shawl so much and ofcourse the horsy.


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> WOW! I love your shawl so much and ofcourse the horsy.



Thanks ,Rami ! You are My guru !&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> So perfect. Love the Pegase. Why don't I have this one. Oh yeah, I am supposed to be on ban island.
> 
> Thank you. I feel the same way.
> 
> Love it, and you dog is so cute looking up.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Love it with your shawl!


Thank you Meg! It's great to have you back !&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Found my size...Oasis in black
> and a very pop 'Pegase Pop' scarf
> although can't find the twilley and belt set that I want but I'm still happy about what I've scored today



Beautiful shoes and Pegase !&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.



OMG!! I'm having a heart attac &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.



Great beauty! Massive Congratulations!


----------



## Bobmops

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640



Great haul ! Love everything, but Kelly is something special!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

rainneday said:


> Some more...



Oh, he is so sweet! Lovely presents!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]



Wow wow wow ! That's super !


----------



## EmileH

Bobmops said:


> Great haul ! Love everything, but Kelly is something special![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you. I was very lucky


----------



## Bobmops

littleming said:


> Mininana said:
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful bag. What color is it? Looks like atoll or St cyr
> 
> It's Evercolour in bleu atoll.
> The weather is horrible today so I couldn't take the bag outside for a picture.
> Here is a picture of the bag carried, lighting is not perfect but it shows the colour a lot better than my previous picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bag ! Unusual design!
Click to expand...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.



*Megt*- Super congrats !! I saw this bag on AFF last week and it was 'sold' so I was kicking myself for not checking frequently.  But I also was hoping that it would go to another TPFer.  So it was YOU !! I'm just so happy that it ended in a good home.  This is a gorgeous bag even with the twillies.  You got a steal !!!

Enjoy her in good health and we want to see some action pics. !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kewave said:


> Need to have a little Rose Sakura in my life...introduce my Rose Sakura Evelyne PM Clemence.
> I blame it on *chincac, Israeli flava, Dsaks*!



I drool on everything Rose Sakura.  Your bag is gorgeous !! and so far I only have a Calvi in Rose Sakura.  If I get a bag in that color, I blame it on you ( a good enabler !!)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.



Best blue shades always come from H ! I love Bleu Izmir and would love to have a KD in that color.  There is one today on H.com but it is KD Extreme so I'm hopeful that something will show up in the KD later.  Congrats Vigee !!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640



I must say following your logic behind your closet editing is really inspiring, then to see the pairings above,  your taste and styling are exquisite  and one to aspire to...more is not always better, as you have truly shown here!  Love love love your posts dear!  kudos!


----------



## EmileH

trishaluvslv said:


> I must say following your logic behind your closet editing is really inspiring, then to see the pairings above,  your taste and styling are exquisite  and one to aspire to...more is not always better, as you have truly shown here!  Love love love your posts dear!  kudos!




Thank you! It is really a work in progress. This is a new philosophy for me, but so far so good.


----------



## VeryDapper

My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :


----------



## ellietilly

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful H loot,* atomic*! Love your black Oasis sandals and PP scarf. Major congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B]ellietilly[/B], the TT GM in noir/blanc/gris? Gorgeous. The expression on your pup's face? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I think she's a little cross with me, annual vaccinations today!


----------



## ellietilly

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.




Adore the colours here, it's as every says 'don't settle', dreams are realised.


----------



## ellietilly

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :




Fabulous, congratulations on a great first H


----------



## missjenn

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :




Wow!! That's amazing, the bag, the short wait time and that its your first. Congrats!


----------



## pcil

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :



Congrats! Welcome to the slippery orange side!


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> Thank you Meg! It's great to have you back !&#128525;&#128536;


Thank you so much. I hope that I can stick around without being enabled 


Bobmops said:


> Great beauty! Massive Congratulations!


Thank you again.


chkpfbeliever said:


> *Megt*- Super congrats !! I saw this bag on AFF last week and it was 'sold' so I was kicking myself for not checking frequently.  But I also was hoping that it would go to another TPFer.  So it was YOU !! I'm just so happy that it ended in a good home.  This is a gorgeous bag even with the twillies.  You got a steal !!!
> 
> Enjoy her in good health and we want to see some action pics. !!



Aww, thank you. I hope to wear her soon and when I do I will certainly post pictures. I think I got a good deal too for this bag. The color is gorgeous. I bought it the minute I saw it. I get an email every morning with the bag that they are posting that day. I missed the last ostrich one by minutes and I wasn't about to let this one get away.


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congratulations, sweet Rainne!!! I am so glad DH gave you this beautiful clic clac early!  It looks gorgeous on you!  So, perfect....what a wonderful remembrance for you
> And, love it with your new LV bag and adorable charm!!!! Xoxoxo



 Thank you, GG!  

I haven't worn it yet, I think I might wear it today.


----------



## rainneday

Bobmops said:


> Oh, he is so sweet! Lovely presents!



Thank you, Bobmops!


----------



## Mininana

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :




OMG this is beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :




So gorgeous!!! RC is such an amazing H color[emoji173]&#65039; many congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Everyone has such a great treasures!
> 
> I got new horsy for My collection today !




I LOVE IT Bopmops[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I have been thinking about these bangles too. After another couple of clic H I am so going after bangles [emoji6]... It matches ur gorgeous shawl beautifully [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Wow wow wow ! That's super !




Thank u so much Bopmops [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Everyone has such a great treasures!
> 
> I got new horsy for My collection today !




Yea ha!  That is a beauty.  I love it with your shawl...seriously great photo composition skills.


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> So a visit to the H store is like a kid visiting the candy store and it just never stops at getting only one candy..ahem! H goodies!!...so here's my loot from today!!! 2 CSGMs and my first Lexie booties[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... These r soooo super comfortable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171254
> View attachment 3171256
> View attachment 3171258
> View attachment 3171259
> View attachment 3171261
> View attachment 3171262
> 
> 
> Thank u for letting me share my joy[emoji7][emoji7]




So I'm lurking at your pics again.. The purple/blue/green shawl...tdf.  I've been checking it out online and can't wait to see you style her in action.  Shawl queen!


----------



## LaenaLovely

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :




Holy grail...I love that bag.  Can you send some of your lucky H mojo my way!!!!  May I ask which store?  

So glad you didn't say no to that fab red!!! It chose you!  Congrats.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640




Thank you so much for sharing this fab pic of goodies.  It is a perfectly curated collection.  So thrilled for you on all your Paris scores..can't wait to see them in action!  Congrats on a fab shopping trip!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> So I'm lurking at your pics again.. The purple/blue/green shawl...tdf.  I've been checking it out online and can't wait to see you style her in action.  Shawl queen!




My bestie!!! Now I really wish we lived close by and got to check out the H store together always [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I actually saw both the  shawls online and asked my SA for them and the sweetheart that she is within a few days she got them in for me!!! I am kicking myself for not getting the matching purple clic H yesterday with the purple shawl[emoji26]... Now it's going to haunt me when I wear the shawl without that clic H[emoji33][emoji33]... Mod shots coming soon [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## kewave

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I love ostrich. It is unique looking, lightweight and durable. I am loving the color of this one.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> It is gorgeous. Congratulations. These are dangerous threads to be sure. I always see the next thing that I absolutely need. I need this color



Evelyne never excites me...but just have to get it because it's Rose Sakura. Lols!
You got a gem ostrich there. I have a red ostrich L30 which i have yet to use and a graphite ostrich hac 28, love them so much!




chkpfbeliever said:


> I drool on everything Rose Sakura.  Your bag is gorgeous !! and so far I only have a Calvi in Rose Sakura.  If I get a bag in that color, I blame it on you ( a good enabler !!)



I gladly take the blame...you definitely NEED this lovely color in a bag


----------



## kewave

Thank you all for your love for rose Sakura!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> My bestie!!! Now I really wish we lived close by and got to check out the H store together always [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I actually saw both the  shawls online and asked my SA for them and the sweetheart that she is within a few days she got them in for me!!! I am kicking myself for not getting the matching purple clic H yesterday with the purple shawl[emoji26]... Now it's going to haunt me when I wear the shawl without that clic H[emoji33][emoji33]... Mod shots coming soon [emoji8][emoji8]




Man...we would be double trouble!  I don't have any clic Hs...and the way you matched it the other day is making me want one...ahhh enabler . Excited for the mod shots!


----------



## HGT

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :


Congrats!! First Hermes Purchase?  No purchase history necessary for a B?  You are one lucky lady.  

It seems like some stores in US will offer you a B even without purchase history lately. (Saw another successful story on K not too long ago).  I am confused....

Congrats again!


----------



## megt10

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :



Wow congratulations. She is gorgeous.


----------



## AvrilShower

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.


Congratulations!!! Gorgeousssssssssss!!!!!!
I like the color for ostrich. Great combination!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :


Oh my! Love the color! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Keren16

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :




Great first Hermes!
Great color too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok here's my Hermes haul from Paris in one photo. Only one 90 cm bateau fleuri in beige grey light blue, three gavroches (fleurs et papillons de tissus, Minuit au faubourg and zebra Pegasus),three twillies, a bolduc scarf ring, chain d'ancre cuff, chain d'ancre chain bracelet, horn necklace in my signature blues, silver cduc belt buckle with rough h/ rouges Casques strap, Kelly 35 Gris tourtourelle.
> 
> View attachment 3171640




Everything terrific!
Of course Kelly won my heart [emoji173]&#65039;
All else compliments her.  Enjoy in good health & memory


----------



## Hermesianne

*Last Sunday.....*


----------



## DMK

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :


Only 4 and a half months you lucky thing! &#128522;


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this fab pic of goodies.  It is a perfectly curated collection.  So thrilled for you on all your Paris scores..can't wait to see them in action!  Congrats on a fab shopping trip!




[emoji8]


----------



## ellietilly

Thank you! I'm thrilled


----------



## susiana

It's actually my first Hermes purchase, it was yesterday. Birkin 30 Black Togo GHW


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Everyone has such a great treasures!
> I got new horsy for My collection today !



*Bopmops*, your new Grand Apparat bangle is so pretty, love this elegant neutral enamel. 



VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :



RC is one of the best H reds IMO and major congrats, *VeryDapper*!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermesianne said:


> *Last Sunday.....*




Awesome choices!!! Love the scarf [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Man...we would be double trouble!  I don't have any clic Hs...and the way you matched it the other day is making me want one...ahhh enabler . Excited for the mod shots!




Lol!!! God help us! Seriously try one in the store next time [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## megt10

Hermesianne said:


> *Last Sunday.....*


Congratulations. Love the ring and the shawl.


susiana said:


> It's actually my first Hermes purchase, it was yesterday. Birkin 30 Black Togo GHW



Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?


----------



## Hermesianne

eternallove4bag said:


> Awesome choices!!! Love the scarf [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks darling!
Actually the scarf is a gift for my man's mommy hehe
My mom wants one too after she saw the pics....lol


----------



## Rami00

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :


 
Twinsies! I have it in B30 and it was my first one too!


Big Congrats!


----------



## **Chanel**

I love everyone's new purchases, congratulations everyone !


----------



## **Chanel**

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.



Beautiful picture, *Vigee* ! Enjoy your newest CDC, it's a beauty.


----------



## **Chanel**

megt10 said:


> Better picture. The plastic is still on the hardware.



My goodness, that is one hot bird ! Congratulations, *megt*! I am sure this beautiful new B will look fantastic on you.


----------



## **Chanel**

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636





Ok, this made my heart just skip a beat. What a beautiful Picotin, *Kat_Lee*!
This is dangerous, I am supposed to be really good, but gah, I really love this.
Do you mind sharing how much it was? I adore the leather covered lock too! You have great taste and style.
Major congratulations and enjoy in the best of health .


----------



## bluenavy

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :


 


it's gorgeous, congrats


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermesianne said:


> Thanks darling!
> 
> Actually the scarf is a gift for my man's mommy hehe
> 
> My mom wants one too after she saw the pics....lol




Lol! It's a such beautiful scarf that I don't blame ur mom[emoji6] lucky MIL [emoji1]


----------



## Bobmops

Hermesianne said:


> *Last Sunday.....*



Oh my ... Love the ring &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;and colors of scarf is TDF
What's name of it ?


----------



## atomic110

exsq said:


> Nice! I got the scarf too but in a different colour!



Isn't it a beauty design, love all color but I force myself to choose one only


----------



## lanit

New Scarf ring from H event this week...more photos on Scarf of the Day Thread!


----------



## atomic110

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful H loot,* atomic*! Love your black Oasis sandals and PP scarf. Major congrats.







bluenavy said:


> cute shoes



Thanks *VigeeLeBrun* and *bluenavy*


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> I LOVE ur shoes atomic1 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; these r definitely on my 'never ending' wish list [emoji6][emoji6] gorgeous scarf too!!!



Haha, my H list is also never ending... the more I understand H and seeing what TPFs share, the longer list it became... &#128514;


----------



## eternallove4bag

lanit said:


> New Scarf ring from H event this week...more photos on Scarf of the Day Thread!




So pretty lanit! I can imagine u using it with ur beautiful scarves [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> So perfect. Love the Pegase. Why don't I have this one. Oh yeah, I am supposed to be on ban island.



I'm suppose on ban island too but I lost it whenever I'm in H store &#128514;


----------



## eternallove4bag

So I am a bit obsessive about matching my shawls to clic H... On the way back from work popped in for 5 mins and got the purple clic H to match the purple bouquet Sellier [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful shoes and Pegase !&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks *Bonmops*


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> So I am a bit obsessive about matching my shawls to clic H... On the way back from work popped in for 5 mins and got the purple clic H to match the purple bouquet Sellier [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173123




LOVE IT [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]. You get another [emoji146] for clic H! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

**Chanel** said:


> Ok, this made my heart just skip a beat. What a beautiful Picotin, *Kat_Lee*!
> 
> This is dangerous, I am supposed to be really good, but gah, I really love this.
> 
> Do you mind sharing how much it was? I adore the leather covered lock too! You have great taste and style.
> 
> Major congratulations and enjoy in the best of health .




Thank you so much ***Chanel***. You are right - the lock is adorable. It was £6,130.- and was purchased from the UK. 
TPFer *gracecheng29* messaged and mentioned : For anyone in the U.S. interested, Las Vegas (I think Bellagio, I get the stores confused) has the 18 and 22 on display.  It's out of my price range unfortunately, but I couldn't stop starring!
Hope this helps.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> LOVE IT [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]. You get another [emoji146] for clic H! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Awww!!! Thank u dear Kat.Lee[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping at some point I slow down with the shawls and the clic Hs [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> So I am a bit obsessive about matching my shawls to clic H... On the way back from work popped in for 5 mins and got the purple clic H to match the purple bouquet Sellier [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173123



Ooh, that's a pretty color! I can see how easily the Clics can become an addiction!


----------



## Kat.Lee

rainneday said:


> ooh, that's a pretty color! I can see how easily the clics can become an addiction!




+1


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> Ooh, that's a pretty color! I can see how easily the Clics can become an addiction!




Thank u so much rainneday[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; seriously addictive!!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> So I am a bit obsessive about matching my shawls to clic H... On the way back from work popped in for 5 mins and got the purple clic H to match the purple bouquet Sellier [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173123



Beautiful , my friend &#128525;


----------



## ellietilly

eternallove4bag said:


> So I am a bit obsessive about matching my shawls to clic H... On the way back from work popped in for 5 mins and got the purple clic H to match the purple bouquet Sellier [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173123


Great colour, matches perfectly. I've only recently discovered the Clic h, I thought they wouldn't suit me but tried one and loved it straight away ... a whole new addiction awaits!! Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermesianne said:


> *Last Sunday.....*




Love these! Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :




Not sure if I have missed this. Huge congrats! RC is one of the most loved reds and made the right choice taking it home! Enjoy it in good health. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ellietilly

atomic110 said:


> Haha, my H list is also never ending... the more I understand H and seeing what TPFs share, the longer list it became... &#128514;


Gosh, that is so true. I've never found this before (with other designers), but Hermes just draws you in. My wish list grows daily unlike my money tree which is wilting due to over-use!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Everyone has such a great treasures!
> 
> I got new horsy for My collection today !




Oh wow that's a beauty and such a perfect pairing! Congrats.


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> So I am a bit obsessive about matching my shawls to clic H... On the way back from work popped in for 5 mins and got the purple clic H to match the purple bouquet Sellier [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173123




Hip hip hooray! It looks perfect with bs!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Gosh, that is so true. I've never found this before (with other designers), but Hermes just draws you in. My wish list grows daily unlike my money tree which is wilting due to over-use!!




You are such a funny gal ellietilly! [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful , my friend [emoji7]



Thank u so much my dear Bopmops [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ... We share our mutual love for H bracelets and shawls [emoji8][emoji8]



ellietilly said:


> Great colour, matches perfectly. I've only recently discovered the Clic h, I thought they wouldn't suit me but tried one and loved it straight away ... a whole new addiction awaits!! Enjoy your weekend.



Thank u so much ellietilly!!! A very wise TPFer told me when I started with my first clic H that 'these r like skittles, u can't just stop at one...'[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Hip hip hooray! It looks perfect with bs!




Thank u so much my TPF bestie!! Just had to stop by today and get this [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## **Chanel**

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much ***Chanel***. You are right - the lock is adorable. It was £6,130.- and was purchased from the UK.
> TPFer *gracecheng29* messaged and mentioned : For anyone in the U.S. interested, Las Vegas (I think Bellagio, I get the stores confused) has the 18 and 22 on display.  It's out of my price range unfortunately, but I couldn't stop starring!
> Hope this helps.



Thank you so much for sharing, dear !

I am in Europe, but for now I can only dream anyway .
However, if my home boutique would suddenly offer me one, I might need to sell one of my kidneys .

Seriously, your ostrich Pico is really stunning. I don't like all colors in ostrich, but I really, really love yours .


----------



## AvrilShower

Got something nice for myself and my friend &#128522;&#128522;&#128525;&#128525;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Got something nice for myself and my friend [emoji4][emoji4][emoji7][emoji7][emoji126][emoji126]



How nice!! Let me make a bold guess : a twilly, a pair of shoes and a shawl? [emoji16][emoji4] Lol this is fun!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Got something nice for myself and my friend [emoji4][emoji4][emoji7][emoji7][emoji126][emoji126]







Kat.Lee said:


> How nice!! Let me make a bold guess : a twilly, a pair of shoes and a shawl? [emoji16][emoji4] Lol this is fun!




+1 [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> How nice!! Let me make a bold guess : a twilly, a pair of shoes and a shawl? [emoji16][emoji4] Lol this is fun!



Hi Kat, you are close! &#128522;&#128522;&#127867;&#127867;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## AvrilShower

I did it by mistake. The original picture is too big to get uploaded. 
Here we goooooooo&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Kat.Lee

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you so much for sharing, dear !
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Europe, but for now I can only dream anyway .
> 
> However, if my home boutique would suddenly offer me one, I might need to sell one of my kidneys .
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, your ostrich Pico is really stunning. I don't like all colors in ostrich, but I really, really love yours .




OMG you are super hilarious!! I sure hope you don't have to sell that!!! 
Thank you so much for loving the Pico. You have proven that my SA was right about how gorgeous it is when he messaged me in the first place and knowing me so well! 
Crossing my hands and toes for you to be set free from Ban Island soon [emoji267][emoji8].


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> I did it by mistake. The original picture is too big to get uploaded.
> 
> Here we goooooooo[emoji38][emoji38]



Awwww really close! 2/3! Yayy. [emoji23]
Seriously all beautiful goodies. Big congrats!


----------



## susiana

Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?[/QUOTE]

I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
Here is the bag...


----------



## Kat.Lee

susiana said:


> Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?
> I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
> Here is the bag...
> I'm sorry I don't know how to flip the picture...


Such a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## susiana

Thank you Kat.Lee


----------



## Love_Couture

AvrilShower said:


> I did it by mistake. The original picture is too big to get uploaded.
> 
> Here we goooooooo[emoji38][emoji38]




So vivid colors. Love them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

susiana said:


> Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?



I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
Here is the bag...[/QUOTE]

Stunning!! Is this graphite?



AvrilShower said:


> I did it by mistake. The original picture is too big to get uploaded.
> 
> Here we goooooooo[emoji38][emoji38]




Beautiful!! The color of ur scarf is so beautiful!!


----------



## pinkmacaroon

susiana said:


> Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?



I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
Here is the bag...[/QUOTE]

Beautiful bag..congrats &#128522;


----------



## the petite lady

susiana said:


> Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?



I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
Here is the bag...[/QUOTE]
Congrats on your first Hermes bag, she is stunning. And I bet it won't be the last one


----------



## Hermesianne

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! It's a such beautiful scarf that I don't blame ur mom[emoji6] lucky MIL [emoji1]



hmmmm...
Im struggling should I grab one too...
but my outfits r not that plain to match...


----------



## Chloesam

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below




I love everything about this picture Vigee! Blue Izmir is such a stunning blue! We are twins on the red CSGM! I picked mine up in Paris a couple weeks ago. I think it will  be a versatile scarf. The red looks stunning on you! What color is your B?


----------



## Hermesianne

Bobmops said:


> Oh my ... Love the ring &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;and colors of scarf is TDF
> What's name of it ?



Yes!! The colors r so dazzling!! 
it's http://uk.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/carre-twill-100-soie-90cm-harnais-francais-remix-ardoise-ve-83566.html in Blue
the colors on the page is a bit difference.....it's so fascinating in real!


----------



## susiana

eternallove4bag said:


> I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
> Here is the bag...



Stunning!! Is this graphite?


Thank you, This is black color


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> I love everything about this picture Vigee! Blue Izmir is such a stunning blue! We are twins on the red CSGM! I picked mine up in Paris a couple weeks ago. I think it will  be a versatile scarf. The red looks stunning on you! What color is your B?



*Chloe*, My B30 is an SO RC chèvre GHW and I too love this CSGM. It is such an elegant design and the CW is amazing, right?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lanit said:


> New Scarf ring from H event this week...more photos on Scarf of the Day Thread!




*lanit*, love this gorgeous scarf ring, as usual your picks are exquisite! : love:


----------



## Kat.Lee

lanit said:


> New Scarf ring from H event this week...more photos on Scarf of the Day Thread!




Love this. Very classic!


----------



## Simbacat

GP36 in blue tempete I bought yesterday. It will be my new workhorse bag [emoji16] bought a pair of twillies too [emoji16]


----------



## snarfy

susiana said:


> Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?



I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
Here is the bag...[/QUOTE]

Congrats!  Glad to see you at the H subforum susiana.  I have exact same bag with PHW.  You will love using it.


----------



## DMK

susiana said:


> Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?



I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
Here is the bag...[/QUOTE]
Congratulations! &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

VeryDapper said:


> My first Hermes purchase EVER was today. I was shocked when I got a call at noon after a 4 1/2 month wait. It wasn't any of my choices of color but hey, it's rouge casaque, 35cm, epsom... I couldn't say no!  :









susiana said:


> It's actually my first Hermes purchase, it was yesterday. Birkin 30 Black Togo GHW



First H purchase is a B/K? Wow.... You both r so lucky !


----------



## DMK

Simbacat said:


> GP36 in blue tempete I bought yesterday. It will be my new workhorse bag [emoji16] bought a pair of twillies too [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3173635


Love the GP - light, sturdy and 'under the radar' for non-H trained eyes. Have it in Gold and it still looks great after five years. The Blue Tempete looks so nice and you have twillied it beautifully &#128525;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> So I am a bit obsessive about matching my shawls to clic H... On the way back from work popped in for 5 mins and got the purple clic H to match the purple bouquet Sellier [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173123



What a quickie! Nice~


----------



## atomic110

ellietilly said:


> Gosh, that is so true. I've never found this before (with other designers), but Hermes just draws you in. My wish list grows daily unlike my money tree which is wilting due to over-use!!



Lol... same here... my room is getting more orange boxes now, but my $ book is opposite ... &#128517;


----------



## atomic110

susiana said:


> Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?



I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
Here is the bag...[/QUOTE]

Beautiful, Congrats !







Simbacat said:


> GP36 in blue tempete I bought yesterday. It will be my new workhorse bag [emoji16] bought a pair of twillies too [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3173635



Nice color.. n great match twillies... how come I didn't think of getting GP36 as work bag like u did? It is actually a good idea because I bet e size can fit in regular laptop size right?


----------



## exsq

atomic110 said:


> Isn't it a beauty design, love all color but I force myself to choose one only



YES! Was difficult trying to narrow to one.


----------



## ellietilly

Simbacat said:


> GP36 in blue tempete I bought yesterday. It will be my new workhorse bag [emoji16] bought a pair of twillies too [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3173635




Beautiful bag, love the colour and the twillies match perfectly. [emoji170]


----------



## HPassion

Simbacat said:


> GP36 in blue tempete I bought yesterday. It will be my new workhorse bag [emoji16] bought a pair of twillies too [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3173635



Luv the color of the twillys (especially the purple) with your bag, enjoy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Simbacat said:


> GP36 in blue tempete I bought yesterday. It will be my new workhorse bag [emoji16] bought a pair of twillies too [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3173635




Love the GP[emoji173]&#65039; many congrats! It's my workhorse bag too[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> What a quickie! Nice~




Thank u dear atomic1 [emoji8][emoji8]!!! It really was a quickie... Raced in and raced out! My dear SA had everything wrapped and ready to go [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## vivelebag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My newest acquisition, a Bleu Izmir gator CDC GHW arrived this morning. Yes, it still has some of the plastic on it but at least my search for this unicorn is at an end.
> 
> Here is a still life pic of Bleu Izmir on steroids.




BI heaven! 

This Scorpio also loves your CO's.


----------



## Simbacat

atomic110 said:


> I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
> Here is the bag...



Beautiful, Congrats !







Nice color.. n great match twillies... how come I didn't think of getting GP36 as work bag like u did? It is actually a good idea because I bet e size can fit in regular laptop size right?[/QUOTE]


Yeah i think you can fit a laptop in GP36 [emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

susiana said:


> Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?



I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
Here is the bag...[/QUOTE]


This is nice[emoji175]!  Im hesitant about buying from re sellers especially international (I live in the US)
Appears you had a good experience 
I should lighten up & re think [emoji13]


----------



## ssv003

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Per my promise for the members here that want to check out the size, here is a pic of the negatif/positif Les Leopards mega bangle. It is wide and a statement piece ~ the good news is that it comes in a variety of sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full outfit below




You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Got this beauty today!!


----------



## rdgldy

megt10 said:


> It arrived today but I wanted to get it authentication before posting. Bababebi has once again proven herself invaluable when it comes to peace of mind. I am so excited and also running short on time but wanted to share a quick pic. Rouge 30 B from AFF. It came with the twillys. They are on the way to the dry cleaners. The bag is in amazing shape and I am thrilled with it and my buying experience with Ann.


Wow, what a stunner!!!


----------



## DMK

Brought home some SLGs in neutral tones: a Dogon cles in Taupe Togo and a Bastia coin purse in Etoupe goatskin (might be interesting for the colour comp, altough different leathers affect the tones); then a Dogon combined wallet in Taupe Togo with a lambskin lining. Thankyou for letting me share.


----------



## DMK

The Dogon combined wallet - aka the Cles's mother


----------



## Love_Couture

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this beauty today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174408




Oh wow. It's indeed a beauty. Love the colors. Congratulations. [emoji170][emoji169]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this beauty today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174408




Love this CW. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

DMK said:


> Brought home some SLGs in neutral tones: a Dogon cles in Taupe Togo and a Bastia coin purse in Etoupe goatskin (might be interesting for the colour comp, altough different leathers affect the tones); then a Dogon combined wallet in Taupe Togo with a lambskin lining. Thankyou for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174603







DMK said:


> The Dogon combined wallet - aka the Cles's mother
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174605




Love the neutral colours. And they go well with anemone!! Fabulous!


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> Love the neutral colours. And they go well with anemone!! Fabulous!


Thankyou Kat.Lee. The scarf is an oldie but goodie and it needs a rest - excuse to acquire more &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Kat.Lee

DMK said:


> Thankyou Kat.Lee. The scarf is an oldie but goodie and it needs a rest - excuse to acquire more &#55357;&#56841;




Love the art of mixing old and new goodies. Pardon me if the scarf CW isn't anemone but they really look lovely together!


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> Love the art of mixing old and new goodies. Pardon me if the scarf CW isn't anemone but they really look lovely together!


That's the beauty of H isn't it, built to last &#55357;&#56842; I just checked the CW, it's violet.


----------



## Kat.Lee

DMK said:


> That's the beauty of H isn't it, built to last &#55357;&#56842; I just checked the CW, it's violet.




Thank you for checking and confirming it. Love violet. Congrats and wear them in the greatest health and thanks for sharing. [emoji171]


----------



## megt10

rdgldy said:


> Wow, what a stunner!!!



Thank you so much. I am really thrilled that I was able to get it.


----------



## megt10

DMK said:


> Brought home some SLGs in neutral tones: a Dogon cles in Taupe Togo and a Bastia coin purse in Etoupe goatskin (might be interesting for the colour comp, altough different leathers affect the tones); then a Dogon combined wallet in Taupe Togo with a lambskin lining. Thankyou for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3174603





DMK said:


> The Dogon combined wallet - aka the Cles's mother
> 
> View attachment 3174605



Really pretty and I love the color.


----------



## DMK

megt10 said:


> Really pretty and I love the color.


Thankyou megt10 - I'm only at the H 'learner' stage, your collection is amazing &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this beauty today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174408



What a pretty scarf!



DMK said:


> Brought home some SLGs in neutral tones: a Dogon cles in Taupe Togo and a Bastia coin purse in Etoupe goatskin (might be interesting for the colour comp, altough different leathers affect the tones); then a Dogon combined wallet in Taupe Togo with a lambskin lining. Thankyou for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174603







DMK said:


> The Dogon combined wallet - aka the Cles's mother
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174605



Love ur purchases DMK! The color is so beautiful and u will get so much use out of ur SLGs [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love ur purchases DMK! The color is so beautiful and u will get so much use out of ur SLGs [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks very much (already plotting the next addition)


----------



## Nahreen

My purchases from last week on my visit to Beverly Hills. I love this scarf.


----------



## Nahreen

This bracelet was a 10 year anniversary gift from my DH in the summer.


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Nahreen, you look great in pink and love the details in your new scarf [emoji1]


----------



## Hermesianne

I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
B30 Blue Atoll GHW
Kelly jumping boots GHW
Sandale Legend


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Hermesianne, really big haul and so special to be offered a B35 as a walk in customer.


----------



## Freckles1

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853




How exciting!!! Congratulations on you fantastic goodies!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853



OMG!! So lucky, please do share your experience!


----------



## mamaokasan

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853


congratulations!! that is amazing!!!


----------



## LadyMartin

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853



Congratulations and enjoy all of your lovely purchases.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Nahreen, you look great in pink and love the details in your new scarf [emoji1]



Thank you Serva. There are so many details on the scarf to look at.


----------



## megt10

DMK said:


> Thankyou megt10 - I'm only at the H 'learner' stage, your collection is amazing &#65533;&#65533;


Aww, thank you.


Nahreen said:


> My purchases from last week on my visit to Beverly Hills. I love this scarf.


The scarf is beautiful.


Nahreen said:


> This bracelet was a 10 year anniversary gift from my DH in the summer.


Happy Anniversary. What a great DH!


Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853



Love everything. You are very luck to have scored such a beautiful bag in such a short time.


----------



## DMK

Nahreen said:


> My purchases from last week on my visit to Beverly Hills. I love this scarf.


Beautiful details in this design, the more you look the more you discover


----------



## DMK

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853


OMG - fab!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Nahreen said:


> My purchases from last week on my visit to Beverly Hills. I love this scarf.



Beautiful scarf[emoji176]



Nahreen said:


> This bracelet was a 10 year anniversary gift from my DH in the summer.



Happy anniversary Nahreen! What a gorgeous bracelet to commemorate ur anniv!



Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853




What a lucky gal! Beautiful purchases [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Daisu

Nahreen said:


> My purchases from last week on my visit to Beverly Hills. I love this scarf.




I was waiting to see the scarf... it's really breathtaking! Very very nice choice [emoji4] Thanks for posting a picture of it and congrats! 

Also that bracelet is really lovely. Such a sweet DH!


----------



## ghoztz

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853



Gorgeous!! Congrats on this wonderful haul!!


----------



## ghoztz

susiana said:


> Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?



I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
Here is the bag...[/QUOTE]


What colour is this beauty?! It's absolutely stunning!!


----------



## ghoztz

Simbacat said:


> GP36 in blue tempete I bought yesterday. It will be my new workhorse bag [emoji16] bought a pair of twillies too [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3173635



Great piece for everyday!  I'm sure you will like it more like and like


----------



## Chubbymoo

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;&#9829;&#65039;
So lucky!! Congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Nahreen said:


> My purchases from last week on my visit to Beverly Hills. I love this scarf.




Beautiful scarf. Congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853




What a beautiful purchase with so many fabulous goodies! Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Simbacat said:


> GP36 in blue tempete I bought yesterday. It will be my new workhorse bag [emoji16] bought a pair of twillies too [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3173635




Lovely colour and love the well matched twillies. Big congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Nahreen said:


> This bracelet was a 10 year anniversary gift from my DH in the summer.




What a lovely anniversary gift and thoughtful DH!! Congrats and enjoy wearing in great health!


----------



## the petite lady

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853


OMG, you're so lucky! And everything is beautiful!
May I ask what H store it was?


----------



## Hermesianne

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Hermesianne, really big haul and so special to be offered a B35 as a walk in customer.







Freckles1 said:


> How exciting!!! Congratulations on you fantastic goodies!! Beautiful!!







Lovehermes89 said:


> OMG!! So lucky, please do share your experience!







mamaokasan said:


> congratulations!! that is amazing!!!




Thanks all ladies [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
I will hv her tied up with twillies later when my Hour pm for mom arrives[emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Nahreen

megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you.
> 
> The scarf is beautiful.
> 
> Happy Anniversary. What a great DH!
> 
> 
> Love everything. You are very luck to have scored such a beautiful bag in such a short time.











DMK said:


> Beautiful details in this design, the more you look the more you discover











eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful scarf[emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary Nahreen! What a gorgeous bracelet to commemorate ur anniv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lucky gal! Beautiful purchases [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;











Daisu said:


> I was waiting to see the scarf... it's really breathtaking! Very very nice choice [emoji4] Thanks for posting a picture of it and congrats!
> 
> Also that bracelet is really lovely. Such a sweet DH!











Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful scarf. Congrats!!











Kat.Lee said:


> What a lovely anniversary gift and thoughtful DH!! Congrats and enjoy wearing in great health!



Thank you all for your kind words. The scarf is really full of details and I enjoy looking at it. The anniversary gift from DH was a real surprise especially since he had given me a 140 silk scarf for my birthday just a few weeks earlier. It is the first time he buys me designer presents and now he spoiled me with two.


----------



## Hermesianne

LadyMartin said:


> Congratulations and enjoy all of your lovely purchases.







megt10 said:


> Love everything. You are very luck to have scored such a beautiful bag in such a short time.







DMK said:


> OMG - fab!





eternallove4bag said:


> What a lucky gal! Beautiful purchases [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







ghoztz said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats on this wonderful haul!!







Chubbymoo said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;
> 
> So lucky!! Congrats!!







Kat.Lee said:


> What a beautiful purchase with so many fabulous goodies! Huge congrats.







the petite lady said:


> OMG, you're so lucky! And everything is beautiful!
> May I ask what H store it was?




Thanks sweeties[emoji8][emoji8] im so cherish them that they still in the O.box lol

Btw, Im a HongKonger living in HongKong.
I got my BAB in HK H Shop[emoji64]&#127995;[emoji92]


----------



## agneau88

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853




That's a lot of amazing goodies. I heard there was really hard to get a b in HK unless you were VVVIP. Congrats!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853



Congratulations!!  I especially love the sandals!!    I didn't know the Jumping boots were available with gold hardware.  Very nice!!


----------



## Serva1

I bought today my first H jewellery pieces, Kelly bracelets in yg [emoji1]


----------



## rwy_ma

Love your Kelly bracelet [emoji7] I have got the same one in RG. It's stunning! A timeless piece


----------



## Serva1

Thank you rwy_ma [emoji1] I love the easiness of the mechanism. So much better than the lovebracelet, but then again the philosophy of these bracelets are completely different


----------



## rwy_ma

Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952



Wow! Nice Haul!!! Love that adjustable Kelly belt and your new rodeo... what are the colors of the rodeo... is that Blue Sapphire?? New combo? Oh and that RS bastia!! Yum!


----------



## rwy_ma

Yea...simple and elegant! I love the cdc one as well...but will need to wait for next year...[emoji28]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> I bought today my first H jewellery pieces, Kelly bracelets in yg [emoji1]
> View attachment 3175939



Lovely bracelets Serva.


----------



## rwy_ma

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! Nice Haul!!! Love that adjustable Kelly belt and your new rodeo... what are the colors of the rodeo... is that Blue Sapphire?? New combo? Oh and that RS bastia!! Yum!


Thanks! Cant remember the name of the blue and the orange is orange poppy. Yes according to my SA, it's a new colour of this season. 

The Kelly belt with RG hardware is very pretty  yea since it is adjustable it can be worn for dress/trousers.

The bastia is Rose Tyrien in chevre mysore


----------



## Sienna220

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952


nice finds! enjoy!!


----------



## rwy_ma

Sienna220 said:


> nice finds! enjoy!!


Thanks Sienna220 :kiss:


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Lovely bracelets Serva.




Thank you Nahreen [emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

That Kelly belt is gorgeous, perfect to a little black dress[emoji7][emoji7] Congrats rwy_ma!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952



Wow!! Nice haul rwy_ma!! Especially eyeing ur rodeo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Serva1 said:


> I bought today my first H jewellery pieces, Kelly bracelets in yg [emoji1]
> View attachment 3175939




So pretty Serva1[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rwy_ma

Serva1 said:


> That Kelly belt is gorgeous, perfect to a little black dress[emoji7][emoji7] Congrats rwy_ma!


Thx Serva1  There were other colours combo too....I thought gold with gold hardware would be nice too...but I picked black w rg hardware in the end


----------



## DMK

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952


A treat of orange boxes, great haul


----------



## Sienna220

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853


Love your scores! Fabulous!!! 
Good shopping day, huh?


----------



## Sienna220

Nahreen said:


> My purchases from last week on my visit to Beverly Hills. I love this scarf.


Gorgeous! I love this scarf too!


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty Serva1[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you eternallove4bag [emoji1]



rwy_ma said:


> Thx Serva1  There were other colours combo too....I thought gold with gold hardware would be nice too...but I picked black w rg hardware in the end




I hope I can find a nice Kelly belt at FSH next month. The gold with gold sounds very luxurious. I think you made a good choise, goes perfectly with your bracelet[emoji7]


----------



## bluenavy

Serva1 said:


> I bought today my first H jewellery pieces, Kelly bracelets in yg [emoji1]
> View attachment 3175939


 
love yg, gorgeous bracelet


----------



## bluenavy

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952


 
very nice purchases


----------



## bluenavy

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853




OMG, congrats, very lucky


----------



## bluenavy

susiana said:


> Wow, I am always stunned when I hear this. Where did you get the bag from?


 
I got it from a re seller from Singapore.
Here is the bag...[/QUOTE]


so gorgeous


----------



## dhfwu

Nahreen said:


> My purchases from last week on my visit to Beverly Hills. I love this scarf.


Congratulations on Mythes et Metamorphosis!  I have this scarf in the teal, green, and blue colorway, and the stunning design takes my breath away every time I take this beauty out of her box.  Enjoy!


----------



## Love_Couture

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today  ]




Love everything you got. Cute rodeo. Nice belt and beautiful twilly. Really love the twilly! [emoji171]


----------



## vivs_1229

Excited to share my new black suede "lively" wedges. Ty!! [emoji7]


----------



## jacknoy

Here are mine from Hermes store in Manila 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

vivs_1229 said:


> Excited to share my new black suede "lively" wedges. Ty!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176118





jacknoy said:


> Here are mine from Hermes store in Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176155
> View attachment 3176156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Gorgeous H loot, *vivs* and *jacknoy*! Major congrats. 

Those black suede Lively wedges, I die!


----------



## LaenaLovely

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952




Ahh what a haul...love the colors of your rodeo!


----------



## LaenaLovely

jacknoy said:


> Here are mine from Hermes store in Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176155
> View attachment 3176156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Ohhh!  These are so on my list!  Gorgeous and congrats!


----------



## jacknoy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous H loot, *vivs* and *jacknoy*! Major congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Those black suede Lively wedges, I die!







LaenaLovely said:


> Ohhh!  These are so on my list!  Gorgeous and congrats!




Thank you Ladies [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

vivs_1229 said:


> Excited to share my new black suede "lively" wedges. Ty!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176118



Beautiful shoes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



jacknoy said:


> Here are mine from Hermes store in Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176155
> View attachment 3176156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Oh my! what fabulous purchases [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Evita98

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952


They are stunning! 
What size your rodeo?


----------



## jacknoy

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful shoes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! what fabulous purchases [emoji173]&#65039;




thanks sweetie [emoji8]


----------



## rwy_ma

Thanks ladies :kiss:


----------



## rwy_ma

Evita98 said:


> They are stunning!
> What size your rodeo?


The rodeo is in MM size


----------



## HGT

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952




Love the new Kelly Belt!


----------



## ChaneLisette

A couple of my latest purchases.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> I bought today my first H jewellery pieces, Kelly bracelets in yg [emoji1]
> View attachment 3175939




Love this bracelet. A a classy timeless piece. Congrats and enjoy it good health.


----------



## Kat.Lee

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952




Lovely purchase with so many gorgeous goodies. Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

vivs_1229 said:


> Excited to share my new black suede "lively" wedges. Ty!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176118




So happy for you that they finally got them for you. Big congrats and enjoy wearing them in good health.


----------



## Kat.Lee

jacknoy said:


> Here are mine from Hermes store in Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176155
> View attachment 3176156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Love these goodies. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ChaneLisette said:


> A couple of my latest purchases.




Love all of them. Congrats!!


----------



## Hermesianne

agneau88 said:


> that's a lot of amazing goodies. I heard there was really hard to get a b in hk unless you were vvvip. Congrats!



juz shared about my experience of getting a B in hk this time in another post,
let me copy and paste here hehe:reading:

" Im also curious how come i was allowed to get this stunning B at once.....
the main point is, my SA even offered me quite alot choices!!!
B30...B35....K28...K32....
Bleu Atoll....Noir....Tabac(sth like that)...and bleu sth also.....
mostly came with PHW.
she was like blablablablabla, i couldn't remember all of'em:giggles:

btw, it was really a coincidence.
otw to H, i was talking to my bf about those light blue Bs with GHW were matched perfectly.
so, that was how i got my newborn BAB"


----------



## vivs_1229

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous H loot, *vivs* and *jacknoy*! Major congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Those black suede Lively wedges, I die!




Thank you!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## vivs_1229

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy for you that they finally got them for you. Big congrats and enjoy wearing them in good health.




Thx kat for giving me the info so I relay it to my SA! After I saw yours, I knew I wanted it. [emoji7]


----------



## Hermesianne

hermes nuttynut said:


> congratulations!!  I especially love the sandals!!    I didn't know the jumping boots were available with gold hardware.  Very nice!!



neither here!!!
when i was browsing around in H, sth unusual slided into my eyes
my SA told me* GHW ver. was just released this year*(or season?)
OMG im so done





rwy_ma said:


> hi ladies, wanna share with you all what i have got from h today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952



i love your kelly belt!!!




serva1 said:


> i bought today my first h jewellery pieces, kelly bracelets in yg [emoji1]
> View attachment 3175939



my mom and i want this bracelets too!
but the jewelry line is priced double in HK....not fairush:





sienna220 said:


> love your scores! Fabulous!!!
> Good shopping day, huh? :d



this was F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S. 




bluenavy said:


> omg, congrats, very lucky


thanks pretty


----------



## DMK

Fab purchases


----------



## periogirl28

Hermesianne said:


> neither here!!!
> when i was browsing around in H, sth unusual slided into my eyes
> my SA told me* GHW ver. was just released this year*(or season?)
> OMG im so done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love your kelly belt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mom and i want this bracelets too!
> but the jewelry line is priced double in HK....not fairush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was F.A.B.U.L.O.U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks pretty



Yes I think the Gold hardware on boots is definitely new this season.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermesianne said:


> I just grabbed these today as a walk in customer[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> B30 Blue Atoll GHW
> Kelly jumping boots GHW
> Sandale Legend
> 
> View attachment 3174853




Glad to be your jumping boots twin! Love the GHW.


----------



## Hermesianne

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I think the Gold hardware on boots is definitely new this season.



Hmmmm.....i would love to set my next target on Taupe GHW 




Kat.Lee said:


> Glad to be your jumping boots twin! Love the GHW.



Give HK sometimes to freeze and I'll share mine in action


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> I bought today my first H jewellery pieces, Kelly bracelets in yg [emoji1]
> View attachment 3175939




Love these. I am twins and cousins with you!


----------



## periogirl28

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952




Very nice selection. Love the belt and the RT Bastia, glad to see RT Chèvre back!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ChaneLisette said:


> A couple of my latest purchases.




So classic...I'm sure she'll be your go to!  Congrats!


----------



## Little_S

I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now 

What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather. 







Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!


----------



## atomic110

Serva1 said:


> I bought today my first H jewellery pieces, Kelly bracelets in yg [emoji1]
> View attachment 3175939



Congrats on ur first H jewellery. I like e design as well but it is way to big for me.. 







rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952




love all ur new score, especially the rodeo!






vivs_1229 said:


> Excited to share my new black suede "lively" wedges. Ty!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176118




nice wedges! Does it come with other materials? Suede didn't really suit well in my country &#128533;






Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!



Beautiful! This is first time I see Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura, it's so sweet and beautiful


----------



## EmileH

New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ChaneLisette said:


> A couple of my latest purchases.



Such pretty bracelets[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!



Whoa that's quite a haul and all fabulous purchases!!! Many congrats!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680




Ms. GT K looks STUNNING Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039; but I can't seem to take my eyes away from ur gorgeous scarf!! May I pls know which cw this is[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MYH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680


Oh yes! You are decked out my dear. Looking fantastic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!



*Little_S*, what fabulous H loot, major congrats! Loving that Ghillies Kelly wallet and in Rose Sakura no less ~ I am positively jelly. 

Enjoy your treasures!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680



Looking BEAUTIFUL, *PP *~ what a gorgeous combination.


----------



## Nahreen

Sienna220 said:


> Gorgeous! I love this scarf too!











dhfwu said:


> Congratulations on Mythes et Metamorphosis!  I have this scarf in the teal, green, and blue colorway, and the stunning design takes my breath away every time I take this beauty out of her box.  Enjoy!



Thank you. I am happy I found it in the store since I have not seen it on the European H website.


----------



## Nahreen

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680



You look great. The scarf is a perfect match.


----------



## Love_Couture

Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!



Beautiful goodies.  Congratulations!  Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!




Wow!  Huge congrats...I can see why you couldn't turn her down.  Just beautiful and feminine...but with an edge.  The ghillies kind of adds some masculine to it...and it's amazing!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680




This is stunning all around, the Kelly, the scarf and twilly...just fabulous.  I bet this makes jet lag disappear!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680



This is so pretty!!!


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> This is so pretty!!!







LaenaLovely said:


> This is stunning all around, the Kelly, the scarf and twilly...just fabulous.  I bet this makes jet lag disappear!







Nahreen said:


> You look great. The scarf is a perfect match.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looking BEAUTIFUL, *PP *~ what a gorgeous combination.







MYH said:


> Oh yes! You are decked out my dear. Looking fantastic.







eternallove4bag said:


> Such pretty bracelets[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa that's quite a haul and all fabulous purchases!!! Many congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. GT K looks STUNNING Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039; but I can't seem to take my eyes away from ur gorgeous scarf!! May I pls know which cw this is[emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you everyone. This is helping with my Paris withdrawal symptoms. Back to work tomorrow to pay the Amex bill! [emoji23]

Eternal love, it is this one


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680




twins again! I'm even wearing mine today, action shot later!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> twins again! I'm even wearing mine today, action shot later!




Cool! Do share!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone. This is helping with my Paris withdrawal symptoms. Back to work tomorrow to pay the Amex bill! [emoji23]
> 
> Eternal love, it is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176778
> View attachment 3176779




Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup!!! I LOVE it!!!!
Hahaha H is so enjoyable till the credit card bill arrives and then not so much [emoji1][emoji1]...all the best for work tomorrow


----------



## Serva1

bluenavy said:


> love yg, gorgeous bracelet



Thank you bluenavy[emoji1]



Kat.Lee said:


> Love this bracelet. A a classy timeless piece. Congrats and enjoy it good health.



Thank you Kat[emoji1] 



periogirl28 said:


> Love these. I am twins and cousins with you!



Thank you periogirl[emoji1] so fun to be twins&cousins with you!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cool! Do share!




just posted in the action thread!


----------



## DMK

Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!


Wow, you must be delighted


----------



## DMK

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680


Love the neutral tones of your Kelly and knitwear and with patterned silk, enjoy wearing


----------



## steffy000

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680




Stunning!!


----------



## HGT

Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!




Congrats! And that Toolbox with GHW! Love!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680


Smashing!!! Many congrats-- love them both.


----------



## Little_S

Beautiful! This is first time I see Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura, it's so sweet and beautiful[/QUOTE]



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Little_S*, what fabulous H loot, major congrats! Loving that Ghillies Kelly wallet and in Rose Sakura no less ~ I am positively jelly.
> 
> Enjoy your treasures!





Love_Couture said:


> Beautiful goodies.  Congratulations!  Thank you very much for sharing!





LaenaLovely said:


> Wow!  Huge congrats...I can see why you couldn't turn her down.  Just beautiful and feminine...but with an edge.  The ghillies kind of adds some masculine to it...and it's amazing!





DMK said:


> Wow, you must be delighted





HGT said:


> Congrats! And that Toolbox with GHW! Love!



Thank you so much for the compliments. I've been very naughty these days  but so delighted with my recent purchase. I also agree this place is very dangerous ^^


----------



## Kat.Lee

vivs_1229 said:


> Thx kat for giving me the info so I relay it to my SA! After I saw yours, I knew I wanted it. [emoji7]




You are welcome. Glad we cross our ways on TPF! Works perfectly in terms of info exchange and sharing. [emoji2][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!




Love all your goodies.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680




Once again so happy for you scoring your dream bag that you aimed for this trip. Love your shawl too that goes so well with your entire outfit.


----------



## Kat.Lee

My sweet SA located the one and only in our local stores this Rough H croc CDC. I'm so grateful. And she knows that I love a clic H (Rough) to match with it. 
These were in the shopping bag that I posted on Halloween day (a few dear friends were curious about what's inside the bag!) Sorry for the delay in posting.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Brought home this gorgeous toolbox 26. Just couldn't resist the swift/clemence leather combination plus the stunning color. Thank you for allowing me to share.[emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

Last minute score before the H store closed today ... 
There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H. 
Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> 
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> 
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty [emoji7]




LOVE LOVE LOVE this beauty. Huge congrats. May I kindly remind you of stain marks dear atomic110. I had exactly same colour in croc in the past and unfortunately wasn't too cautious while using it. Its colour darkened. Still it's a gorgeous colour. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA located the one and only in our local stores this Rough H croc CDC. I'm so grateful. And she knows that I love a clic H (Rough) to match with it.
> These were in the shopping bag that I posted on Halloween day (a few dear friends were curious about what's inside the bag!) Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177355




DROOLING Kat.Lee!!! The croc CDC looks SPECTACULAR  and what a beautiful combination it makes with ur fabulous K and shawl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680




This s perfect!! I'm so happy for you PBP!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> 
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> 
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty [emoji7]



Wow!!! Congrats on your amazing first exotic and what a gorgeous exotic it is[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



xtnxtnxtn said:


> Brought home this gorgeous toolbox 26. Just couldn't resist the swift/clemence leather combination plus the stunning color. Thank you for allowing me to share.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177350




Love the toolbox[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I am finding it irresistible too!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Brought home this gorgeous toolbox 26. Just couldn't resist the swift/clemence leather combination plus the stunning color. Thank you for allowing me to share.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177350




Fabulous purchase. Love Colvert. Big congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA located the one and only in our local stores this Rough H croc CDC. I'm so grateful. And she knows that I love a clic H (Rough) to match with it.
> These were in the shopping bag that I posted on Halloween day (a few dear friends were curious about what's inside the bag!) Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177355


 
what a wonderful SA.


Kat, this is so much eye candy in one shot...Holly!    congrats! I LOVE this pic.


----------



## Rami00

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;


 
I just died and went to heaven! It couldn't get more prettier than this color. congratulations!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> I just died and went to heaven! It couldn't get more prettier than this color. congratulations!




LOL please come back from heaven! I knew you would love it Rami. It's like GT right?!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> what a wonderful SA.
> 
> 
> Kat, this is so much eye candy in one shot...Holly!    congrats! I LOVE this pic.




L O L! Thank you dear. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> LOL please come back from heaven! I knew you would love it Rami. It's like GT right?!


 
LOL! I love you Kat! Isn't the color soooooo pretty. Jeeeez.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> LOL! I love you Kat! Isn't the color soooooo pretty. Jeeeez.



IT SURE IS. Love you too Rami!! Absolutely stunning. I remember it was my first croc piece too. Amazing!! HUGE congrats *atomic110*!!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA located the one and only in our local stores this Rough H croc CDC. I'm so grateful. And she knows that I love a clic H (Rough) to match with it.
> These were in the shopping bag that I posted on Halloween day (a few dear friends were curious about what's inside the bag!) Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177355



Ur SA is really sweet... I'm still jaw drop over ur unicorn whenever I see it...







xtnxtnxtn said:


> Brought home this gorgeous toolbox 26. Just couldn't resist the swift/clemence leather combination plus the stunning color. Thank you for allowing me to share.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177350



Agree, it's a Very stunning color! Congrats


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> LOL! I love you Kat! Isn't the color soooooo pretty. Jeeeez.




Rami I still dream about ur Gris T! Sigh! Sigh! One day the stars will shine upon me.. And of course when I stop buying shawls I can save up for the fabulous Gris T[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Till then rami I am so crushing on ur GT[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this beauty. Huge congrats. May I kindly remind you of stain marks dear atomic110. I had exactly same colour in croc in the past and unfortunately wasn't too cautious while using it. Its colour darkened. Still it's a gorgeous colour. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks *Kat.Lee* for the advice. Very kind of u! So does it means it can get stain easily?&#128559; will it became patchy then? can H restore it? Sorry to bother u for some advice here


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Congrats on your amazing first exotic and what a gorgeous exotic it is[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks *eternallove4bag* it's definitely my 'first' love at first sight &#128521;


----------



## atomic110

Rami00 said:


> I just died and went to heaven! It couldn't get more prettier than this color. congratulations!






Kat.Lee said:


> IT SURE IS. Love you too Rami!! Absolutely stunning. I remember it was my first croc piece too. Amazing!! HUGE congrats *atomic110*!!



Thanks *Rami00* and *Kat.Lee*, both of u r so sweet and humorous... I'm still @ heaven now, lol... &#128518;


----------



## missjenn

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> 
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> 
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty [emoji7]




Congrats!! That is gorgeous.


----------



## missjenn

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA located the one and only in our local stores this Rough H croc CDC. I'm so grateful. And she knows that I love a clic H (Rough) to match with it.
> These were in the shopping bag that I posted on Halloween day (a few dear friends were curious about what's inside the bag!) Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177355




Love the rouge!!


----------



## exsq

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;



Omg!!! It's beautiful! Congrats!! What's the damage like?


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Thanks *Kat.Lee* for the advice. Very kind of u! So does it means it can get stain easily?[emoji54] will it became patchy then? can H restore it? Sorry to bother u for some advice here




You're welcome dear atomic110. Light colour does need more TLC and particularly croc. Hand cream, grease and water stain easily. Not really patchy but colour gets sort of darkened the part that you hold the most.  I suggest that you use a clean soft cloth to wipe it after each use (well I often fail to do so [emoji16]!). H can try to help you clean it but not for scratch or tears on the outside. I'm not sure if every store varies of their policy. Perhaps you could ask your SA about your store's normal practice.HTH. 
I LOVE this colour! I think I need to join Rami in heaven!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Ur SA is really sweet... I'm still jaw drop over ur unicorn whenever I see it...



Thank you so much [emoji8]



missjenn said:


> Love the rouge!!



Thanks.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;


Breathtaking, oh my goodness!! - enjoy in good health!


----------



## sbelle

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;




That is a big WOW!  What is the color?


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;



Would this be Gris T? I was shown a Kelly cut at FSH a few weeks ago. Many congrats!


----------



## HGT

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Brought home this gorgeous toolbox 26. Just couldn't resist the swift/clemence leather combination plus the stunning color. Thank you for allowing me to share.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177350




Beautiful!  May I ask is your Toolbox has Clemente outside but swift inside? My SA said they only comes in swift or exotic. Also, what color is yours? Thanks!


----------



## HGT

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> 
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> 
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty [emoji7]




Wow! Wow! Wow!


----------



## ari

Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!



Wow! Everything is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

HGT said:


> Beautiful!  May I ask is your Toolbox has Clemente outside but swift inside? My SA said they only comes in swift or exotic. Also, what color is yours? Thanks!







Hi. Thanks for the kind words! The color is blue colvert. The bag is basically taurillon clemence though the insides, handles, and where the locks are is swift leather. Yes, they used to come in swift, then I chanced upon a TB20 vert anglais in evercolor during a visit in London. Nice one too though never considered buying one until they came out in clemence.


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;



Simply gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> This s perfect!! I'm so happy for you PBP!!!




Thank you so much for cheering me on!


----------



## ari

atomic110, I bought this Etoupe bracelet- it was darker than yours, but it did become darker with time and the tons of the creams I use on my hands and arms, it is still beautiful, just darker. Hope this helps .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA located the one and only in our local stores this Rough H croc CDC. I'm so grateful. And she knows that I love a clic H (Rough) to match with it.
> These were in the shopping bag that I posted on Halloween day (a few dear friends were curious about what's inside the bag!) Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177355



We are CdC twins


----------



## ari

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Brought home this gorgeous toolbox 26. Just couldn't resist the swift/clemence leather combination plus the stunning color. Thank you for allowing me to share.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177350



How pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Rami I still dream about ur Gris T! Sigh! Sigh! One day the stars will shine upon me.. And of course when I stop buying shawls I can save up for the fabulous Gris T[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Till then rami I am so crushing on ur GT[emoji7][emoji7]


 
I truly hope you get GT in your collection!  I know you are going to own it like no one else..imagine the possibilities to pair it with all the gorgeous shawls you already have. sigh!  Can't wait to be twinsies with you. Does your SA know that you'd like GT one day? Just sayin'  


Until then I am totally down to share mine with you


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680



I love everything about this!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

vivs_1229 said:


> Excited to share my new black suede "lively" wedges. Ty!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176118



I bought these in RED.
Very comfortable shoes, too!!


----------



## HGT

xtnxtnxtn said:


> View attachment 3177523
> 
> 
> Hi. Thanks for the kind words! The color is blue colvert. The bag is basically taurillon clemence though the insides, handles, and where the locks are is swift leather. Yes, they used to come in swift, then I chanced upon a TB20 vert anglais in evercolor during a visit in London. Nice one too though never considered buying one until they came out in clemence.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## ellietilly

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;


Gosh, what a beauty. Absolutely stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

ari said:


> How pretty! Congrats!




Why thank you ari...[emoji8]


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA located the one and only in our local stores this Rough H croc CDC. I'm so grateful. And she knows that I love a clic H (Rough) to match with it.
> These were in the shopping bag that I posted on Halloween day (a few dear friends were curious about what's inside the bag!) Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177355


Beautiful colours, they work perfectly with your vintage K


----------



## ellietilly

Love your toolbox, perfect colour and size


----------



## steffy000

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> 
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> 
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty [emoji7]




That is so stunning!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Little_S said:


> Beautiful! This is first time I see Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura, it's so sweet and beautiful













Thank you so much for the compliments. I've been very naughty these days  but so delighted with my recent purchase. I also agree this place is very dangerous ^^[/QUOTE]

Congratulations! It is truly a beautiful piece! I am sure you will have a lot of fun with it!!!


----------



## steffy000

Sharing my new B35!!


----------



## EmileH

texasgirliegirl said:


> I love everything about this!!



Thank you!



steffy000 said:


> Sharing my new B35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177563



Beautiful color! Nice closet too!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

ellietilly said:


> Love your toolbox, perfect colour and size




Thank you ellietilly![emoji177][emoji179]


----------



## atomic110

missjenn said:


> Congrats!! That is gorgeous.









Scarf and Glove said:


> Breathtaking, oh my goodness!! - enjoy in good health!







HGT said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow!







ari said:


> Simply gorgeous! Congrats!








steffy000 said:


> That is so stunning!!



Thank you all for your lovely compliment &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

exsq said:


> Omg!!! It's beautiful! Congrats!! What's the damage like?



Thanks *exsq* the damage... well, my SA said no need to see me for next 2 months, haha...&#128514;


----------



## atomic110

sbelle said:


> That is a big WOW!  What is the color?









periogirl28 said:


> Would this be Gris T? I was shown a Kelly cut at FSH a few weeks ago. Many congrats!



* sbelle periogirl * Yes, it's Gris T... I love this color, it should be easy to match with any color/ outfit &#128522;


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA located the one and only in our local stores this Rough H croc CDC. I'm so grateful. And she knows that I love a clic H (Rough) to match with it.
> These were in the shopping bag that I posted on Halloween day (a few dear friends were curious about what's inside the bag!) Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177355


They look so good with your (stunning) Kelly


----------



## steffy000

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color! Nice closet too!




Thank you!!


----------



## DMK

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Brought home this gorgeous toolbox 26. Just couldn't resist the swift/clemence leather combination plus the stunning color. Thank you for allowing me to share.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177350


Love that colour, enjoy


----------



## DMK

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;


Totally irresistible, congratulations


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> You're welcome dear atomic110. Light colour does need more TLC and particularly croc. Hand cream, grease and water stain easily. Not really patchy but colour gets sort of darkened the part that you hold the most.  I suggest that you use a clean soft cloth to wipe it after each use (well I often fail to do so [emoji16]!). H can try to help you clean it but not for scratch or tears on the outside. I'm not sure if every store varies of their policy. Perhaps you could ask your SA about your store's normal practice.HTH.
> I LOVE this colour! I think I need to join Rami in heaven!! [emoji8][emoji8]



It's super helpful to know these tips/info before I bring it out. I'll pay attention to it. Thanks again *Kat.Lee*. I love this color too &#128516; haha, meeting u gals in heaven, lol...


----------



## DMK

steffy000 said:


> Sharing my new B35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177563


Congratulations- the gold hardware looks amazing with green


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> atomic110, I bought this Etoupe bracelet- it was darker than yours, but it did become darker with time and the tons of the creams I use on my hands and arms, it is still beautiful, just darker. Hope this helps .



That's so sweet of you sharing your experience about how it will turn out over the time. Agree with you, it is still looking beautiful. I'm actually like your bracelet color and texture.  thanks *ari* !


----------



## atomic110

steffy000 said:


> Sharing my new B35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177563



Love ur B color ... and ur wardrobe too, Keke


----------



## atomic110

ellietilly said:


> Gosh, what a beauty. Absolutely stunning. Congratulations!








steffy000 said:


> That is so stunning!!







DMK said:


> Totally irresistible, congratulations



Thank you for all your kind words &#128522;


----------



## steffy000

DMK said:


> Congratulations- the gold hardware looks amazing with green




Thank you!!


----------



## steffy000

atomic110 said:


> Love ur B color ... and ur wardrobe too, Keke




Thanks so much!!


----------



## bluenavy

steffy000 said:


> Sharing my new B35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177563


 


I love the color.


----------



## eternallove4bag

steffy000 said:


> Sharing my new B35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177563




Omg!!! Is this bamboo? TDF [emoji7][emoji7] many congrats steffy[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> I truly hope you get GT in your collection!  I know you are going to own it like no one else..imagine the possibilities to pair it with all the gorgeous shawls you already have. sigh!  Can't wait to be twinsies with you. Does your SA know that you'd like GT one day? Just sayin'
> 
> 
> Until then I am totally down to share mine with you




Thank u Rami. I hope one day soon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... U have just sent me to dreamland imagining all the different combos possible Sigh! Sigh!
My SA knows and is ready but my wallet is not [emoji31][emoji31]... Maybe next year who knows once I get my current obsession over with [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Talking about obsessions I promised myself that this is the last one for the year... So here goes my LAST CSGM for the year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; along with matching bracelets that I just couldn't resist [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	







... And that's a wrap for the year[emoji6]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Talking about obsessions I promised myself that this is the last one for the year... So here goes my LAST CSGM for the year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; along with matching bracelets that I just couldn't resist [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177743
> View attachment 3177744
> View attachment 3177745
> View attachment 3177746
> 
> 
> ... And that's a wrap for the year[emoji6]


 
Omg! The colors are so gorgeous! waiting for mod shots ...shawl queen.


Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Omg! The colors are so gorgeous! waiting for mod shots ...shawl queen.
> 
> 
> Congratulations!




Muuah!!! Rami u r the sweetest [emoji8][emoji8] can't wait to wear them!!


----------



## steffy000

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Is this bamboo? TDF [emoji7][emoji7] many congrats steffy[emoji173]&#65039;




Yes! Thank you!!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Talking about obsessions I promised myself that this is the last one for the year... So here goes my LAST CSGM for the year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; along with matching bracelets that I just couldn't resist [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177743
> View attachment 3177744
> View attachment 3177745
> View attachment 3177746
> 
> 
> ... And that's a wrap for the year[emoji6]




Omg. You have the best shawl collection!


----------



## EmileH

Rami00 said:


> I truly hope you get GT in your collection!  I know you are going to own it like no one else..imagine the possibilities to pair it with all the gorgeous shawls you already have. sigh!  Can't wait to be twinsies with you. Does your SA know that you'd like GT one day? Just sayin'
> 
> 
> Until then I am totally down to share mine with you




Haha! Rami are you tempting someone else with GT? You are solely responsible for me wanting GT with your fabulous photos!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg. You have the best shawl collection!



Thank u so much dear Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Total nuts about them [emoji12]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Rami are you tempting someone else with GT? You are solely responsible for me wanting GT with your fabulous photos!




Haha she totally is! Rami knows I have been lusting after her GT from day one and everytime she posts her RC or GT I am awe struck [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Rami are you tempting someone else with GT? You are solely responsible for me wanting GT with your fabulous photos!



I am guilty :devil: 

You are a sweetheart. Thank you for the compliment. :kiss:


----------



## MrsWYK

Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!



Congrats on all your purchases! Especially love your Kelly wallet! Beautiful!


----------



## MrsWYK

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;



Wow! Wow! Wow!  Absolutely beautiful! Love love love the colour! This is me right now....


----------



## MrsWYK

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Brought home this gorgeous toolbox 26. Just couldn't resist the swift/clemence leather combination plus the stunning color. Thank you for allowing me to share.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177350



Beautiful!


----------



## MrsWYK

steffy000 said:


> Sharing my new B35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177563



Congratulations! I was never a big fan of green but this B is changing my opinion. Love the GHW, it goes so well with the green! I seriously need to get off this thread, it is making it very difficult for me to stay on Ban Island until next year......


----------



## etoupebirkin

My new to me olive barenia and crinoline Victoria document bag. I use it as a computer tote. I absolutely love it!!!    The horse head charm is new too!


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Congrats, C!


Here's mine.  There are two, actually: a rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine alligator KD, both with GHW:


----------



## AvrilShower

pr1nc355 said:


> ^^Congrats, C!
> 
> 
> Here's mine.  There are two, actually: a rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine alligator KD, both with GHW:



They are both gorgeous! Big congratulations!!!


----------



## vivs_1229

atomic110 said:


> nice wedges! Does it come with other materials? Suede didn't really suit well in my country [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! This is first time I see Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura, it's so sweet and beautiful




Sorry I'm not sure. My store got the suede in black and red only when I visited. [emoji16]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

steffy000 said:


> Sharing my new B35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177563




Beautiful!


----------



## exsq

atomic110 said:


> Thanks *exsq* the damage... well, my SA said no need to see me for next 2 months, haha...&#128514;



You just hit your B quota for the year. Lol I vaguely recall being offered the kelly wallet in croc which was sent around 20.. so i can only imagine the price price tag.

Beautiful piece!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> Beautiful colours, they work perfectly with your vintage K







DMK said:


> They look so good with your (stunning) Kelly




Thank you so much ladies! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

steffy000 said:


> Sharing my new B35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177563




Beautiful B! Congrats.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> 
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> 
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty [emoji7]




What a beauty!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Talking about obsessions I promised myself that this is the last one for the year... So here goes my LAST CSGM for the year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; along with matching bracelets that I just couldn't resist [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177743
> View attachment 3177744
> View attachment 3177745
> View attachment 3177746
> 
> 
> ... And that's a wrap for the year[emoji6]




W O W!!! This is such a gorgeous shawl and the two perfectly matched bracelets. Your shawl crown stays with you no matter what. [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146] Huge congrats. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous purchase. Love Colvert. Big congrats!




Why thank you Ms. Kat.Lee!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

etoupebirkin said:


> My new to me olive barenia and crinoline Victoria document bag. I use it as a computer tote. I absolutely love it!!!    The horse head charm is new too!



Fabulous choice to use it as a computer tote. And you are lucky to get that charm! Big congrats!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

eternallove4bag said:


> Talking about obsessions I promised myself that this is the last one for the year... So here goes my LAST CSGM for the year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; along with matching bracelets that I just couldn't resist [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177743
> View attachment 3177744
> View attachment 3177745
> View attachment 3177746
> 
> 
> ... And that's a wrap for the year[emoji6]




Totally irresistible finds!![emoji8]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!




Congrats! I too am so excited for you!! Beautiful TB, and love your Kelly wallet!


----------



## etoupebirkin

pr1nc355 said:


> ^^Congrats, C!
> 
> 
> Here's mine.  There are two, actually: a rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine alligator KD, both with GHW:



All gorgeous!!! I am lusting after your B, too!
C


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> Talking about obsessions I promised myself that this is the last one for the year... So here goes my LAST CSGM for the year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; along with matching bracelets that I just couldn't resist [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177743
> View attachment 3177744
> View attachment 3177745
> View attachment 3177746
> 
> 
> ... And that's a wrap for the year[emoji6]


Great way to finish the year


----------



## Kitty S.

etoupebirkin said:


> My new to me olive barenia and crinoline Victoria document bag. I use it as a computer tote. I absolutely love it!!!    The horse head charm is new too!




Congrats! Look forward to seeing it IRL!


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty &#128525;



OMG !!! My heart stop for a second &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

pr1nc355 said:


> ^^Congrats, C!
> 
> 
> Here's mine.  There are two, actually: a rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine alligator KD, both with GHW:



Love them and love the combo of blue and red !


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Talking about obsessions I promised myself that this is the last one for the year... So here goes my LAST CSGM for the year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; along with matching bracelets that I just couldn't resist [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177743
> View attachment 3177744
> View attachment 3177745
> View attachment 3177746
> 
> 
> ... And that's a wrap for the year[emoji6]



Beautiful items ! Great choise !


----------



## Bobmops

steffy000 said:


> Sharing my new B35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177563



Great bag in great color !!


----------



## Bobmops

xtnxtnxtn said:


> View attachment 3177523
> 
> 
> Hi. Thanks for the kind words! The color is blue colvert. The bag is basically taurillon clemence though the insides, handles, and where the locks are is swift leather. Yes, they used to come in swift, then I chanced upon a TB20 vert anglais in evercolor during a visit in London. Nice one too though never considered buying one until they came out in clemence.



Start liking Toolbox more and more! Thanks for posting !&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA located the one and only in our local stores this Rough H croc CDC. I'm so grateful. And she knows that I love a clic H (Rough) to match with it.
> These were in the shopping bag that I posted on Halloween day (a few dear friends were curious about what's inside the bag!) Sorry for the delay in posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177355



Great reds !looking forward to see action pics with those beauties !


----------



## Bobmops

Little_S said:


> I am so happy to share with you all my purchases for the last two weeks. Bracelets, bags, maxitwilly AND Ghillies Kelly Wallet in Rose Sakura! I am in heaven now
> 
> What a coincidence! I just got my nails done in Jelly colour right before I received the offer of the Ghillies beauty! I am not a pink girl, but it is so hard to turn down this one, the colour is so soft in swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 3176621
> View attachment 3176622
> View attachment 3176623
> View attachment 3176624
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for letting me share this excitement!!



Everything is just super ! Lucky you !)&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

vivs_1229 said:


> Excited to share my new black suede "lively" wedges. Ty!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176118



Love them!! Thinking of buying them in red ! Are they comfy ?


----------



## Bobmops

jacknoy said:


> Here are mine from Hermes store in Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176155
> View attachment 3176156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Great H items !


----------



## Bobmops

After long consideration....like 2 min ))my new staff)
Not sure about shawl , perhaps it will go back ((


----------



## trishaluvslv

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Brought home this gorgeous toolbox 26. Just couldn't resist the swift/clemence leather combination plus the stunning color. Thank you for allowing me to share.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177350



I'm drooling....OMG....do tell, toolbox now comes in clemence?  Gorgeous!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Bobmops said:


> After long consideration....like 2 min ))my new staff)
> Not sure about shawl , perhaps it will go back ((



Love the shawl--it's the perfect gray color!!!!


----------



## Bobmops

etoupebirkin said:


> Love the shawl--it's the perfect gray color!!!!



Thanks! 
It's actually something called Prussian ...


----------



## Myrkur

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> 
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> 
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty [emoji7]




Congrats what a beauty!


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> New Tapis persans and new miss GT Kelly on our first American outing since returning from the mothership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3176680




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> My new to me olive barenia and crinoline Victoria document bag. I use it as a computer tote. I absolutely love it!!!    The horse head charm is new too!



Beautiful! What a neat idea to use it as a computer bag! 



pr1nc355 said:


> ^^Congrats, C!
> 
> 
> Here's mine.  There are two, actually: a rouge de Chine Clic and sanguine alligator KD, both with GHW:



Wow! Both r gorgeous pr1nc! 



Bobmops said:


> After long consideration....like 2 min ))my new staff)
> 
> Not sure about shawl , perhaps it will go back ((




Hehehe!! My consideration time also lasts the same[emoji1][emoji1]... I love the color of ur H Clic clac and loving the neutral palette of the shawl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;Which design is this? Mod shots pls[emoji120]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> W O W!!! This is such a gorgeous shawl and the two perfectly matched bracelets. Your shawl crown stays with you no matter what. [emoji146][emoji146][emoji146] Huge congrats. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Thank u so much my TPF friend :HUGS: u r the sweetest [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I can never resist H shawls and their bracelets but am hoping and praying this is it till spring [emoji12]



xtnxtnxtn said:


> Totally irresistible finds!![emoji8]



Thank u xtnxtnxtn [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



DMK said:


> Great way to finish the year



Thank u so much DMK  hope I can resist temptations for the rest of the year now [emoji16]



Bobmops said:


> Beautiful items ! Great choise !




Thank u dear Bopmops! I can see we went for the same combination of shawl and H bracelets!!! What amazing choices H has!! We r so in trouble [emoji23]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much my TPF friend :HUGS: u r the sweetest [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I can never resist H shawls and their bracelets but am hoping and praying this is it till spring [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u xtnxtnxtn [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much DMK  hope I can resist temptations for the rest of the year now [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear Bopmops! I can see we went for the same combination of shawl and H bracelets!!! What amazing choices H has!! We r so in trouble [emoji23]



You are so right My dear friend !


----------



## LadySummerRose

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> 
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> 
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty [emoji7]




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! What a neat idea to use it as a computer bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Both r gorgeous pr1nc!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe!! My consideration time also lasts the same[emoji1][emoji1]... I love the color of ur H Clic clac and loving the neutral palette of the shawl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;Which design is this? Mod shots pls[emoji120]



You are too kind ! I was sitting in it for a while and I love it ))))
Totally keeper ! 
It's from male department " caducee rock "


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> You are too kind ! I was sitting in it for a while and I love it ))))
> 
> Totally keeper !
> 
> It's from male department " caducee rock "




So happy u decided to keep it my dear friend! It's the perfect shade of grey.. Now I have to check out the men's shawls next time I am at the store. Never imagined the possibilities there! Thank u Ms. Enabler [emoji12]


----------



## Bobmops

OMG ! Im so happy to find new friends here ,who sharing my passion !


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> OMG ! Im so happy to find new friends here ,who sharing my passion !




Ditto!!! I second that sentiment [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

atomic110 said:


> Last minute score before the H store closed today ...
> 
> There you go , my first exotic leather goods from H.
> 
> Constance long alligator mississippiens, I simply can't resist her beauty [emoji7]




Wow!  I find I get the best things right before closing too, but this really takes the cake!  Gorgeous color and style and exotic too...drooling.  Congrats!


----------



## LaenaLovely

steffy000 said:


> Sharing my new B35!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177563




Gorgeous and congrats!  Bamboo?


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Talking about obsessions I promised myself that this is the last one for the year... So here goes my LAST CSGM for the year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; along with matching bracelets that I just couldn't resist [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177743
> View attachment 3177744
> View attachment 3177745
> View attachment 3177746
> 
> 
> ... And that's a wrap for the year[emoji6]




Omg!   So fabulous tpf bestie.  I love when you match the bracelets...looks like you have quite a stack going...yay!  I'm not yet into the bracelets yet (lord help me), but I sense they will be on the horizon.  Look out for me copying your style.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!   So fabulous tpf bestie.  I love when you match the bracelets...looks like you have quite a stack going...yay!  I'm not yet into the bracelets yet (lord help me), but I sense they will be on the horizon.  Look out for me copying your style.




U r SUPER DUPER SWEET my dear TPF bestie [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] thank u! And omg if u haven't yet ventured into the H bracelet world be prepared to be enthralled!! Gorgeous options but comes with a fair WARNING- it's ADDICTIVE[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Talking about obsessions I promised myself that this is the last one for the year... So here goes my LAST CSGM for the year [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; along with matching bracelets that I just couldn't resist [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177743
> View attachment 3177744
> View attachment 3177745
> View attachment 3177746
> 
> 
> ... And that's a wrap for the year[emoji6]



amaaazing !


----------



## atomic110

Myrkur said:


> Congrats what a beauty!









LadySummerRose said:


> Gorgeous!!







MrsWYK said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow!  Absolutely beautiful! Love love love the colour! This is me right now....








xtnxtnxtn said:


> What a beauty!!







Bobmops said:


> OMG !!! My heart stop for a second &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you all for such a sweet compliment ! &#128513;


----------



## atomic110

LaenaLovely said:


> Wow!  I find I get the best things right before closing too, but this really takes the cake!  Gorgeous color and style and exotic too...drooling.  Congrats!



Ya, I know what u means... shop at last minute make me focus on what I want and get the best within a short timeframe... but it also means I tend to make impulsive purchase too... this obviously is one of it &#128517;


----------



## atomic110

exsq said:


> You just hit your B quota for the year. Lol I vaguely recall being offered the kelly wallet in croc which was sent around 20.. so i can only imagine the price price tag.
> 
> Beautiful piece!



Ops, accidentally accelerated quota, perhaps too much &#128517;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> amaaazing !




Thank u so much ari [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

trishaluvslv said:


> I'm drooling....OMG....do tell, toolbox now comes in clemence?  Gorgeous!




Yes my dear.. It is a combination of swift and clemence leather. The handles, the part where the locks are, and the insides are of swift leather. I still can't get over it![emoji8] Thank you trishaluvslv!


----------



## doves75

etoupebirkin said:


> My new to me olive barenia and crinoline Victoria document bag. I use it as a computer tote. I absolutely love it!!!    The horse head charm is new too!




You beat me EB!! I'm glad the bag went to another TPFer. If you don't need the bag anymore, you know who to call [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## etoupebirkin

doves75 said:


> You beat me EB!! I'm glad the bag went to another TPFer. If you don't need the bag anymore, you know who to call [emoji6][emoji6]


I kind of figured another tPFer was bidding against me. A few days before the auction ended, I just decided I wanted the bag, put the max amount I was willing to pay and let people try to outbid me. 

If I ever tire of it, I'll contact you!


----------



## DMK

etoupebirkin said:


> My new to me olive barenia and crinoline Victoria document bag. I use it as a computer tote. I absolutely love it!!!    The horse head charm is new too!


Great idea, you'll use it so much


----------



## periogirl28

My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this. 




Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW


----------



## DMK

Bobmops said:


> After long consideration....like 2 min ))my new staff)
> Not sure about shawl , perhaps it will go back ((


Love the tones of the shawl  - I am obsessed with grey and now I have to stop myself from going to the store to hunt it down


----------



## DMK

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW


Stunning, enjoy


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW




What a nice surprise! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

DMK said:


> Stunning, enjoy





Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a nice surprise! Congrats!



Thank you, it was a lovely unveiling!


----------



## steffy000

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW



Gorgeous!  This makes my heart flutter!!!


----------



## periogirl28

steffy000 said:


> Gorgeous!  This makes my heart flutter!!!



That was exactly how I felt when my SA took her out. Really wasn't expecting this bag. It's Super Bright Red!


----------



## Bobmops

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW



Best red of all reds &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Bobmops said:


> Best red of all reds [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you, I am feeling very blessed!


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW




Love this and sellier!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW




Omg!!! periogirl this is STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; H makes the best reds!!! So happy for u my friend!! ... R u sure this is ur last purchase of the year[emoji6][emoji6] H is so addictive [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

Myrkur said:


> Love this and sellier!! [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you! I know, I had to say yes when I saw it was RC AND Sellier! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! periogirl this is STUNNING [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; H makes the best reds!!! So happy for u my friend!! ... R u sure this is ur last purchase of the year[emoji6][emoji6] H is so addictive [emoji23]




Thank you, you are always so kind and supportive. Erm I am sorry to say I was actually expecting another bag when SA said there was something to show me. Am waiting for that to arrive. 
In the meantime I will look at your action shots here.  )


----------



## TinaM__

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW


AMAZING!!!! 
Does anybody know if rouge casaque will be still available next year?
I'm on "whislist" (sorry, I don't know what the list is called- I'm from Europe, my English is not very good) for a kelly in rouge casaque, but the boutique has already warned me that they will see in february (when they are going to paris for new orders) if hermes is accepting the colour.


----------



## ellietilly

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW




Stunning, just perfect.


----------



## etoupebirkin

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW



What a happy surprise!!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## periogirl28

TinaM__ said:


> AMAZING!!!!
> Does anybody know if rouge casaque will be still available next year?
> I'm on "whislist" (sorry, I don't know what the list is called- I'm from Europe, my English is not very good) for a kelly in rouge casaque, but the boutique has already warned me that they will see in february (when they are going to paris for new orders) if hermes is accepting the colour.





I can't answer your question but I certainly hope you get one and be my twin! 



ellietilly said:


> Stunning, just perfect.




Thanks! 



etoupebirkin said:


> What a happy surprise!!!! Gorgeous!!!




Thank you and congrats on your new Crinoline. That's super special!


----------



## Myrkur

Kat.Lee said:


> So happy to get this new family member arrived today from 6000miles away. Also posted in a separate thread.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...er-picotin-lock-22cm-ostrich-bleu-925166.html
> 
> View attachment 3170636




Omg Kat this is gorgeous!!! Congrats [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW




What a beauty. We are cousins. RC rocks [emoji133][emoji93]


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW




Gasp!!! Dream bag!  Congratulations!  What a stunner and amazing surprise.


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> Gasp!!! Dream bag!  Congratulations!  What a stunner and amazing surprise.




Thank you! To tell the truth, I am still slightly in shock!


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> What a beauty. We are cousins. RC rocks [emoji133][emoji93]




Yes we are!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I know, I had to say yes when I saw it was RC AND Sellier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, you are always so kind and supportive. Erm I am sorry to say I was actually expecting another bag when SA said there was something to show me. Am waiting for that to arrive.
> In the meantime I will look at your action shots here.  )




Ooooh which bag where u expecting [emoji12].. Can't wait for u to get it and show us some more eye candy [emoji7][emoji7]... Ur RC is FABULOUS... RC, etain, Gris T... My ever growing list includes these and more [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh which bag where u expecting [emoji12].. Can't wait for u to get it and show us some more eye candy [emoji7][emoji7]... Ur RC is FABULOUS... RC, etain, Gris T... My ever growing list includes these and more [emoji12][emoji12]




Will reveal if and when it finally shows up ) You have a good list there!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Will reveal if and when it finally shows up ) You have a good list there!




Fingers crossed u get it soon my friend [emoji8]... My wish list of H colors just keeps increasing! Sigh! Sigh!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Popped into H today...left with a shawl.


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped into H today...left with a shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178874
> View attachment 3178875




This design is stunning in so many colourways, many congrats on yours!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped into H today...left with a shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178874
> View attachment 3178875




OMG Laena this is an absolutely gorgeous CW of L'Arbre du Vent!!! Can't wait to see ur beautiful mod shots my Tpf bestie [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> OMG Laena this is an absolutely gorgeous CW of L'Arbre du Vent!!! Can't wait to see ur beautiful mod shots my Tpf bestie [emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you!  Still on he brandemburgs hunt...these shawls...my list is a mile long


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> This design is stunning in so many colourways, many congrats on yours!



Thank you!  I can't wait to wear it.  And I dream of the day when my H pop in yields an RC bag...living vicariously


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you!  Still on he brandemburgs hunt...these shawls...my list is a mile long




Hahaha! Tell me about it!! All the best for ur Brandenbourgs hunt [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I can't seem to get zebra Pegasus and another CW of L'Arbre du vent out of mind either [emoji23][emoji23] ... Already trying to convince myself to get just these two and then be DONE! Oh the games H plays on my mind!!


----------



## nadineluv

Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!! 
Here's my latest Hermes purchase...


[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




GORGEOUS nadineluv!!! Love ur gold K[emoji173]&#65039; what an absolute beauty she is!!


----------



## AvrilShower

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## nadineluv

eternallove4bag said:


> GORGEOUS nadineluv!!! Love ur gold K[emoji173]&#65039; what an absolute beauty she is!!







AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!




Thanks eternallove4bag & avrilshower!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## DMK

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped into H today...left with a shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178874
> View attachment 3178875


I love  that design, it's so rich - enjoy wearing


----------



## DMK

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


So beautiful, congratulations


----------



## ellietilly

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




So so gorgeous, congratulations. A gold K is next on my list!


----------



## Kat.Lee

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Beautiful colour. Congrats!


----------



## ellietilly

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped into H today...left with a shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178874
> View attachment 3178875




Gorgeous colours, I adore the autumnal shades


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped into H today...left with a shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178874
> View attachment 3178875




OH! I saw that one hanging in the store the other day. It's a beautiful colorway. Congratulations! Model it soon please.


----------



## periogirl28

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Absolutely classic, this is a keeper for sure. Congrats!


----------



## ari

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Clearly a BEAUTY! Congrats, *nadineluv*!


----------



## doves75

etoupebirkin said:


> I kind of figured another tPFer was bidding against me. A few days before the auction ended, I just decided I wanted the bag, put the max amount I was willing to pay and let people try to outbid me.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever tire of it, I'll contact you!




Thanks EB [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Love_Couture

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



OMG!  Such a classic!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## bluenavy

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


 


wow, it's gorgeous, love the color, congrats.


----------



## bluenavy

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped into H today...left with a shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178874
> View attachment 3178875




so pretty


----------



## Inkbluelover

Finally have time to pick up this! 

New to me Kelly wallet in black box leather! 
Thank you for all my dear tpfer to enable this happen! This beauty make my day!lol


----------



## periogirl28

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3179945
> 
> 
> Finally have time to pick up this!
> 
> New to me Kelly wallet in black box leather!
> Thank you for all my dear tpfer to enable this happen! This beauty make my day!lol




Box! That's super cool and so hard to find now. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Omg! Gold!!!! Big congrats! Stunning. What size is it?


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you!  Still on he brandemburgs hunt...these shawls...my list is a mile long





eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Tell me about it!! All the best for ur Brandenbourgs hunt [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I can't seem to get zebra Pegasus and another CW of L'Arbre du vent out of mind either [emoji23][emoji23] ... Already trying to convince myself to get just these two and then be DONE! Oh the games H plays on my mind!!



I need to stay away from you two.


----------



## Freckles1

I will now be drinking my coffee in style...
Bleus D' Ailleurs


----------



## Inkbluelover

Thank you dear, I have been hunting this for years, I am indeed on the cloud now!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Rami00 said:


> I need to stay away from you two.



Totally...we are the three musketeers of enabling!  This H "hobby" is getting to be serious.  I thought of you Rami today when I visited my local H store near my parents house.  I looked at an RC kelly wallet and thought..oh Rami would love this.


----------



## LaenaLovely

bluenavy said:


> so pretty



Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

LaenaLovely said:


> Totally...we are the three musketeers of enabling!  This H "hobby" is getting to be serious.  I thought of you Rami today when I visited my local H store near my parents house.  I looked at an RC kelly wallet and thought..oh Rami would love this.



Omg! That is the cutest thing I have heard. Much love  

Thank you! It means a lot to me :kiss:


----------



## brandee1002

Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share


----------



## Kyokei

brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share



Stunning!


----------



## SugarMama

brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share



Really very stunning!  I love orange poppy.

This thread moves so fast!  Congrats to all on their wonderful purchases.


----------



## mimifl561

Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....







Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......


----------



## SugarMama

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......



 major congrats!  Nicely done!


----------



## mimifl561

SugarMama said:


> major congrats!  Nicely done!




Thanks SugarMama!!!


----------



## steffy000

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......




Gorgeous! Electric Blue is my favorite!!!!!


----------



## atomic110

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3179945
> 
> 
> Finally have time to pick up this!
> 
> New to me Kelly wallet in black box leather!
> Thank you for all my dear tpfer to enable this happen! This beauty make my day!lol



This is so classic and beautiful ! Congrats







brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share






lovely colour




Freckles1 said:


> I will now be drinking my coffee in style...
> Bleus D' Ailleurs
> View attachment 3179971
> View attachment 3179972



I can imaging a stylish and smiling face enjoying e coffee &#128516; 






mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......



Wow, that's super cool! And u got e rodeo family! I've been hunting for the small rodeo but still got no luck


----------



## atomic110

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]









periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW



Major congrats! Seeing all these new and beautiful K is making me itchy again to score more in these lovely color


----------



## Evita98

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......


stunning items!
congraturation~
what's size your rodeo on purple?


----------



## mimifl561

steffy000 said:


> Gorgeous! Electric Blue is my favorite!!!!!



Thanks Steffy!!



Evita98 said:


> stunning items!
> congraturation~
> what's size your rodeo on purple?



Thanks Evita. 
It's the PM size.


----------



## Miss Al

Freckles1 said:


> I will now be drinking my coffee in style...
> Bleus D' Ailleurs
> View attachment 3179971
> View attachment 3179972


 
I love all things Bleus D' Ailleurs ...


----------



## Love_Couture

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......




Beautiful K and cute Rodeos. Congratulations! [emoji170][emoji171][emoji175]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> I need to stay away from you two.




Hehehe join the fun Rami, Laena and I were just discussing how good my red bouquet Sellier with look with RC and of course that makes me want YOUR RC ... So beware Rami [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3179945
> 
> 
> Finally have time to pick up this!
> 
> New to me Kelly wallet in black box leather!
> Thank you for all my dear tpfer to enable this happen! This beauty make my day!lol



STUNNING [emoji7]



Freckles1 said:


> I will now be drinking my coffee in style...
> Bleus D' Ailleurs
> View attachment 3179971
> View attachment 3179972



Amazing style u have Freckles1! Love the coffee cups [emoji7]



brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous color and perfect for the fall [emoji173]&#65039;



mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......




Whoa!!! Drooling over ur BE and the rodeos [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LaenaLovely

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




A classic!!! Totally gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

SugarMama said:


> major congrats!  Nicely done!




Ohh electric blue...one of the best.  Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share


What a beautiful shot. Congratulations. 


mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......


Blue electric is so gorgeous and you scored three rodeos. I am jealous. Just kidding. Wear it in the best of health. Congrats!


eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe join the fun Rami, Laena and I were just discussing how good my red bouquet Sellier with look with RC and of course that makes me want YOUR RC ... So beware Rami [emoji33][emoji33]


I love you girls. 
Btw you forgot my cutting skills? Ahemmm .. Halloween hand?


----------



## LaenaLovely

brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share




Gorgeous b and gorgeous photo!


----------



## roy40

Waiting for my gorgeous Black with GHW ([emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]) Sac a Depeches to arrive! [emoji16]


----------



## DMK

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3179945
> 
> 
> Finally have time to pick up this!
> 
> New to me Kelly wallet in black box leather!
> Thank you for all my dear tpfer to enable this happen! This beauty make my day!lol


Beautiful, can't go wrong with black and PHW


----------



## DMK

brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share


Perfect - it's an autumnal dream scene


----------



## DMK

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......


Fab haul, congratulations


----------



## DMK

Freckles1 said:


> I will now be drinking my coffee in style...
> Bleus D' Ailleurs
> View attachment 3179971
> View attachment 3179972


So lovely, enjoy your cafe


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly!!


----------



## HGT

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......




Congrats!!! Look at all those Rodeos!!! Can't believe you scored 3 of them at once!


----------



## nadineluv

LaenaLovely said:


> A classic!!! Totally gorgeous!







xtnxtnxtn said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly!!




Thanks so much!!' [emoji8]


----------



## HGT

brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share




Congrats!!!


----------



## nadineluv

atomic110 said:


> Major congrats! Seeing all these new and beautiful K is making me itchy again to score more in these lovely color




Thanks!! I'm just in love with the Kelly bag!! Need one in every color! Lol! [emoji6][emoji23][emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> Omg! Gold!!!! Big congrats! Stunning. What size is it?




Thanks Rami!! I just love Miss Goldie K!! She's a 32. [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## nadineluv

DMK said:


> So beautiful, congratulations







ellietilly said:


> So so gorgeous, congratulations. A gold K is next on my list!







Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful colour. Congrats!







periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely classic, this is a keeper for sure. Congrats!







ari said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Clearly a BEAUTY! Congrats, *nadineluv*!







Love_Couture said:


> OMG!  Such a classic!  Congratulations!!!







bluenavy said:


> wow, it's gorgeous, love the color, congrats.




Over the moon with my new Miss Goldie K!! Thanks for sharing my excitement!! [emoji177][emoji92][emoji94][emoji4][emoji93][emoji8][emoji176]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)


Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
	

		
			
		

		
	



New beauty to join the family :
Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
	

		
			
		

		
	




More pictures in this separate thread :
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html


----------



## Nahreen

Freckles1 said:


> I will now be drinking my coffee in style...
> Bleus D' Ailleurs
> View attachment 3179971
> View attachment 3179972




Congratulation. This is a favourite design of mine too. I have tea cups with saucers.


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html




Wow!! Congrats Kat.Lee [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## doves75

Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase. 
Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti


----------



## brandee1002

Kyokei said:


> Stunning!











atomic110 said:


> This is so classic and beautiful ! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can imaging a stylish and smiling face enjoying e coffee &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's super cool! And u got e rodeo family! I've been hunting for the small rodeo but still got no luck











LaenaLovely said:


> Gorgeous b and gorgeous photo!











Rami00 said:


> What a beautiful shot. Congratulations.
> 
> Blue electric is so gorgeous and you scored three rodeos. I am jealous. Just kidding. Wear it in the best of health. Congrats!
> 
> I love you girls.
> Btw you forgot my cutting skills? Ahemmm .. Halloween hand?











eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing style u have Freckles1! Love the coffee cups [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color and perfect for the fall [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! Drooling over ur BE and the rodeos [emoji7][emoji7]











DMK said:


> Perfect - it's an autumnal dream scene











HGT said:


> Congrats!!!



Thank you loves &#128522;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

doves75 said:


> Wow!! Congrats Kat.Lee [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



Thank you doves75. 



doves75 said:


> Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase.
> Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti
> 
> View attachment 3180438
> 
> View attachment 3180439
> 
> View attachment 3180440
> 
> View attachment 3180441



What an awesome pattern. I got a shock at the first glance thinking : is that a real snake? [emoji2][emoji16] The pattern looks almost jumping out! It reminds me of the current 007 movie Spectre in which you'd find similar scenes as I'm listening to its theme song right now! Great choice doves75. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share



Missed this post. What a striking colour. Beautiful. And nice background! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......




Fabulous BE K32. [emoji170][emoji170] And so many rodeos!! You are one lucky girl! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Freckles1 said:


> I will now be drinking my coffee in style...
> Bleus D' Ailleurs
> View attachment 3179971
> View attachment 3179972




Love this pattern!! Enjoy your coffee always!! Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3179945
> 
> 
> Finally have time to pick up this!
> 
> New to me Kelly wallet in black box leather!
> Thank you for all my dear tpfer to enable this happen! This beauty make my day!lol




This is a rare find. Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## LuvBirkin

Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LuvBirkin said:


> Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]




Perfect match and what a fabulous and rare find CDC. Congrats.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html




Beautiful Kat. I guess we went to H around the same time. Lol. The glycine is so nice. Post some action pics pls.


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html


Love it all  The shot of the Colvert belt with the bag - I nearly had a heart attack. The Glycine is lovely too, a cool toned pink. Great buys, enjoy


----------



## DMK

doves75 said:


> Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase.
> Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti
> 
> View attachment 3180438
> 
> View attachment 3180439
> 
> View attachment 3180440
> 
> View attachment 3180441


Beautiful subtle colours


----------



## DMK

LuvBirkin said:


> Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]


Perfect


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful Kat. I guess we went to H around the same time. Lol. The glycine is so nice. Post some action pics pls.



LOL. Thank you. Will do mod shots soon. 
*I can smell that new reveal is coming from you! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji4]



DMK said:


> Love it all  The shot of the Colvert belt with the bag - I nearly had a heart attack. The Glycine is lovely too, a cool toned pink. Great buys, enjoy



Thank you DMK. I hear you. While I was taking pic of the belt, I thought "mmm let me see how well it matches with K32?" And OMG they are so tone in tone next to each other! [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## Prague09

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html


 
absolutely gorgeous, congrats


----------



## MSO13

I've always loved the Roulis and it's gorgeous in this color! Congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Prague09 said:


> absolutely gorgeous, congrats







MrsOwen3 said:


> I've always loved the Roulis and it's gorgeous in this color! Congrats!!




Thank you *Prague09, MrsOwen*.


----------



## the petite lady

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html


OMG Kat.Lee you're killing me every time with your pictures!
This colvert belt is absolutly gorgeous!!! And with the bag it's even more beautiful...
And this roulis is so elegant.
Enjoy all this beauties!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html



LOVE!!! Congrats,* Kat* ~ your haul from H is spectacular.


----------



## Kat.Lee

the petite lady said:


> OMG Kat.Lee you're killing me every time with your pictures!
> This colvert belt is absolutly gorgeous!!! And with the bag it's even more beautiful...
> And this roulis is so elegant.
> Enjoy all this beauties!



Thank you *the petite lady*. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE!!! Congrats,* Kat* ~ your haul from H is spectacular.



Thank you*BigeeLeBrun*. Thanks to my super sweet SA. [emoji4]


----------



## SugarMama

doves75 said:


> Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase.
> Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti
> 
> View attachment 3180438
> 
> View attachment 3180439
> 
> View attachment 3180440
> 
> View attachment 3180441



Love this!


----------



## SugarMama

LuvBirkin said:


> Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]



Ack!  Spectacular.  Need this CDC in my life!   Looks stunning with your shawl!


----------



## steffy000

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html




I love this Roulis, the color and hardware combo are striking ! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> I love you girls.
> 
> Btw you forgot my cutting skills? Ahemmm .. Halloween hand?




Hahahaha! Love u too Rami [emoji8][emoji8] good God had forgotten ur Halloween hands [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] now we have to re-strategize [emoji12][emoji12] ... But maybe RC is worth having only one hand? So I might just take my chances! Lol!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html




OMG! What a loot Kat.Lee!!! My eyes r darting everywhere to take in all the beauties in the pic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the belt is PERFECT MATCH with ur Colvert K, and with that fabulous passport holder I want to book my tickets and travel ASAP [emoji12]...the Roulis is STUNNING too! What a spectacular color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!! Ok can u adopt adults pls? Anything to inherit such beauties one day[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

doves75 said:


> Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase.
> Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti
> 
> View attachment 3180438
> 
> View attachment 3180439
> 
> View attachment 3180440
> 
> View attachment 3180441



Love it doves!!! What a beautiful pattern this is.... Quietly dangerous! After seeing gorgeous pics of shawls from men's department have to check it out myself!!!



LuvBirkin said:


> Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]




GORGEOUS CDC and STUNNING shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! Awesome choices LuvBirkin!


----------



## Kat.Lee

steffy000 said:


> I love this Roulis, the color and hardware combo are striking ! Congrats!



Thank you. 



eternallove4bag said:


> OMG! What a loot Kat.Lee!!! My eyes r darting everywhere to take in all the beauties in the pic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the belt is PERFECT MATCH with ur Colvert K, and with that fabulous passport holder I want to book my tickets and travel ASAP [emoji12]...the Roulis is STUNNING too! What a spectacular color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!! Ok can u adopt adults pls? Anything to inherit such beauties one day[emoji12][emoji12]



Oh gal, you make me LOL. Happy to share with you. Please be my neighbour like Rami and PrestigeH. We can have all the sharing fun (maybe a bit fight around the corner is expected!) [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gal, you make me LOL. Happy to share with you. Please be my neighbour like Rami and PrestigeH. We can have all the sharing fun (maybe a bit fight around the corner is expected!) [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]




Ok I don't need a second invitation! I am all in Kat.Lee [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Freckles1

doves75 said:


> Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase.
> Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti
> 
> View attachment 3180438
> 
> View attachment 3180439
> 
> View attachment 3180440
> 
> View attachment 3180441




These are incredible dove!!!!


----------



## MrsWYK

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html



What a beauty! Congrats on such a fabulous find!  Love how your belt & passport holder matches your K!


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrsWYK said:


> What a beauty! Congrats on such a fabulous find!  Love how your belt & passport holder matches your K!




Thank you *MrsWYK*. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## SugarMama

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html



Totally in love with your bags.  Colors are to die for.  Thanks for sharing the details of the passport holder.  Definitely a better design.... On the hunt for one now!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html




Kat, love the Colvert family!  You are killing me.  I need to stay away from this forum to protect my wallet. LOL!


----------



## doves75

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you doves75.
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome pattern. I got a shock at the first glance thinking : is that a real snake? [emoji2][emoji16] The pattern looks almost jumping out! It reminds me of the current 007 movie Spectre in which you'd find similar scenes as I'm listening to its theme song right now! Great choice doves75. Congrats!




It's like a 3D ).  I'm gng to see the movie today 



eternallove4bag said:


> Love it doves!!! What a beautiful pattern this is.... Quietly dangerous! After seeing gorgeous pics of shawls from men's department have to check it out myself!!!
> 
> Thank you. They have only 3 CW I believe....the other two are prune and brown which kinda dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freckles1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are incredible dove!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Freckles1
> 
> 
> 
> SugarMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you much SugarMama
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat.Lee

SugarMama said:


> Totally in love with your bags.  Colors are to die for.  Thanks for sharing the details of the passport holder.  Definitely a better design.... On the hunt for one now!



Thank you so much. Glad you picked up the passport holder detail. That's exactly the reason why I took the shot to show the new design. I'm loving the much more convenient design of it. [emoji8]



HGT said:


> Kat, love the Colvert family!  You are killing me.  I need to stay away from this forum to protect my wallet. LOL!


LOL. Thank you. I hear you and I agree this is a "dangerous" place! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Mulan16

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html



Wow. The color of the Roulis is so stunning that it's literally like angels singing on my phone!


----------



## Mulan16

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......



Love the electric blue - such a great pop of color! What a fun shot too of all the rodeos together! Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mulan16 said:


> Wow. The color of the Roulis is so stunning that it's literally like angels singing on my phone!




Thank you so much *Mulan16*. I like the way you put it. When I saw it, I felt melted, especially with the Permabrass. [emoji8]


----------



## trishaluvslv

etoupebirkin said:


> I kind of figured another tPFer was bidding against me. A few days before the auction ended, I just decided I wanted the bag, put the max amount I was willing to pay and let people try to outbid me.
> 
> If I ever tire of it, I'll contact you!



Ha..I bid on this too...lol...so glad you got it EB!  Great piece


----------



## doves75

LuvBirkin said:


> Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]




Congrats LuvBirkin!! I've been looking for this kind of CDC (beton and/or GP GHW) but so far nil 
Enjoy your gorgeous CDC [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW




Congrats on your fabulous purchase!! Periogirl28, casaque is the prettiest of H reds! Lucky you!


----------



## Kitty S.

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......




You are so lucky to have been offered more than one rodeo! My store hasn't seen a rodeo for months, I have been waiting... Congrats!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html




Congrats Kat.Lee!! I love all your colverts!! The roulis too!! So happy for you!


----------



## Kitty S.

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html




Congrats on all the eye candies! Especially that glycine Roulis is such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039; what a perfect combo of color, HW, and leather!


----------



## Kitty S.

doves75 said:


> Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase.
> Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti
> 
> View attachment 3180438
> 
> View attachment 3180439
> 
> View attachment 3180440
> 
> View attachment 3180441




Congrats! I just picked mine up this week and immediately wore it the next day. Love it! Enjoy yours!


----------



## Kitty S.

LuvBirkin said:


> Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]




What a perfect match! Love both! Very tempted by both...[emoji39]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html




Oh Kat lee!  I'm breathless at all your new fictions.  Colvert really is your signature color and it looks spectacular on you.  

The roulis is so elegant as well.  So treat us with mod shots soon!!!

Congrats and sometime the unplanned H purchases turn out to be the best!  These also reaffirm my desire to vacation in your closet


----------



## Kat.Lee

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Congrats Kat.Lee!! I love all your colverts!! The roulis too!! So happy for you!



Thank you. You are very kind. 



Kitty S. said:


> Congrats on all the eye candies! Especially that glycine Roulis is such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039; what a perfect combo of color, HW, and leather!



Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh Kat lee!  I'm breathless at all your new fictions.  Colvert really is your signature color and it looks spectacular on you.
> 
> The roulis is so elegant as well.  So treat us with mod shots soon!!!
> 
> Congrats and sometime the unplanned H purchases turn out to be the best!  These also reaffirm my desire to vacation in your closet



Aww thank you so much *LaenaLovely*. I love to take mod shots too just to explore how it looks on me. [emoji16] I like your sense of humour! [emoji8]


----------



## DMK

Kat.Lee said:


> LOL. Thank you. Will do mod shots soon.
> *I can smell that new reveal is coming from you! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you DMK. I hear you. While I was taking pic of the belt, I thought "mmm let me see how well it matches with K32?" And OMG they are so tone in tone next to each other! [emoji16][emoji8]


The two different leather textures in the same colour really works and I'm taking note of that for future reference - you are a (lethal) inspiration


----------



## AvrilShower

DMK said:


> Perfect - it's an autumnal dream scene



Can't agree more &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html




So lovely Kat, everything. You know I'm partial to Colvert. The new bag is beautiful too. Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share


 
Congratulations! Love that color! Such a happy happy color!


----------



## bedhead

doves75 said:


> Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase.
> Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti
> 
> View attachment 3180438
> 
> View attachment 3180439
> 
> View attachment 3180440
> 
> View attachment 3180441



Awesome! I love this design and it almost looks 3D in this colorway. Congrats!


----------



## brandee1002

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html



Everything is gorgeous !!  Really loving glycine!


----------



## brandee1002

Kat.Lee said:


> Missed this post. What a striking colour. Beautiful. And nice background! Congrats.



Thank you &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## brandee1002

panthere55 said:


> Congratulations! Love that color! Such a happy happy color!



And I said I would never get orange bag..lol ...Off to ban island... No more bags for me &#128546;


----------



## doves75

Kitty S. said:


> Congrats! I just picked mine up this week and immediately wore it the next day. Love it! Enjoy yours!




Thank you Kitty S , proud to be your twins. [emoji4]


----------



## eudo

Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!


----------



## ghoztz

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




She's stunning!! Classic beauty. Congrats[emoji844]


----------



## HGT

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804




Stunning!


----------



## DMK

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804


Worth waiting for - absolutely stunning, you must be delighted


----------



## doves75

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804




Stunning KC eudo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LaenaLovely

My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804




Wow!!! Congrats!  A timeless perfect piece.


----------



## LaenaLovely

SugarMama said:


> Totally in love with your bags.  Colors are to die for.  Thanks for sharing the details of the passport holder.  Definitely a better design.... On the hunt for one now!




Sugar mama, may I ask what color your evie is in your avatar photo...stunning!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

Bought a cashmere/silk GM "BRANDEBOURGS" in orange today to match my orange HAC50!


----------



## LaenaLovely

CenterStageBLN said:


> Bought a cashmere/silk GM "BRANDEBOURGS" in orange today to match my orange HAC50!




Gorgeous...this csgm is haunting me...


----------



## SugarMama

LaenaLovely said:


> Sugar mama, may I ask what color your evie is in your avatar photo...stunning!



Hi LaenaLovely!  Thank you!  It is rose tyrien in epsom.

Love your Kelly wallet!  Congrats on a great score!


----------



## eternallove4bag

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804



STUNNING!!!



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!



Omg!!! TPF bestie this is GORGEOUS!!! What a fabulous choice!! What color is this??? DRRROOOOOOLLLLINNNNG[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Love the twillies and Its absolutely a brilliant idea to tie the twillies to the wallet as handles !!! Can't wait to see mod shots of this beauty!!!



CenterStageBLN said:


> Bought a cashmere/silk GM "BRANDEBOURGS" in orange today to match my orange HAC50!




U can't go wrong with Brandenbourgs! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Icyss

My latest hauls and my very first B![emoji7]


----------



## Inkbluelover

Still unable to fix out how to multi quote(silly me), To all my dear tpfer , thanks for all your warm compliment , and wish all have great weekend!


----------



## Keren16

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!




Our lucky day too[emoji4]
To share your happiness!!
Everything is beautiful[emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]
Perfect choices
Enjoy[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Keren16

Icyss said:


> My latest hauls and my very first B![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181003




Congratulations !!!
Love the color of the B[emoji173]&#65039;
Wear her well[emoji106] & show when you can


----------



## Keren16

CenterStageBLN said:


> Bought a cashmere/silk GM "BRANDEBOURGS" in orange today to match my orange HAC50!




Beautiful!
Vibrant too
Appears they are happy in each other's company [emoji7]


----------



## Keren16

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804




Outstanding[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sleepykitten

Found this Lizzie at duty free! Love the color? Anyone knows the name?


----------



## **Chanel**

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3181040
> 
> Found this Lizzie at duty free! Love the color? Anyone knows the name?



That's a beautiful Ficelle Lizard Kelly Dog. I am your twin with this one, it's a beautiful color, isn't it?
Enjoy!


----------



## **Chanel**

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804



Exquisite ! Many congratulations, *eudo*!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!




Congratulations! It's beautiful!


----------



## minismurf04

New ponies to join my private ranch [emoji6] I'm so addicted to these little guys! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

DMK said:


> The two different leather textures in the same colour really works and I'm taking note of that for future reference - you are a (lethal) inspiration



Thank you. [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> So lovely Kat, everything. You know I'm partial to Colvert. The new bag is beautiful too. Congrats!



Thank you PP. Honoured to be your bag twin. 



brandee1002 said:


> Everything is gorgeous !!  Really loving glycine!



Thank you brandee.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804




Such a stunner. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!




What a beauty and an innovative way to use it as a clutch. Congrats LaenaLovely.


----------



## Kat.Lee

CenterStageBLN said:


> Bought a cashmere/silk GM "BRANDEBOURGS" in orange today to match my orange HAC50!




Another beautiful Brandebourgs CW. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Icyss said:


> My latest hauls and my very first B![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181003




Big congrats on your beautiful first B. Enjoy it in the best of health.


----------



## Kat.Lee

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3181040
> 
> Found this Lizzie at duty free! Love the color? Anyone knows the name?




Fabulous Ficelle lizard KD. I love it and we are twins. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

minismurf04 said:


> New ponies to join my private ranch [emoji6] I'm so addicted to these little guys! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3181123




Love these little fellows. Congrats.


----------



## princess621

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3179945
> 
> 
> Finally have time to pick up this!
> 
> New to me Kelly wallet in black box leather!
> Thank you for all my dear tpfer to enable this happen! This beauty make my day!lol




Stunning!


----------



## princess621

Icyss said:


> My latest hauls and my very first B![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181003




[emoji106][emoji106] congrats!


----------



## princess621

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!




Ooh what color is this? It's lovely!


----------



## princess621

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804




Wow!! Congrats on your fabulous purchase!


----------



## bagidiotic

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3181040
> 
> Found this Lizzie at duty free! Love the color? Anyone knows the name?



Kelly  dog in ficelle


----------



## ChaneLisette

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!



Very pretty! The red is so striking. I bought a twilly for mine too. It is such a versatile item and great buy.


----------



## HGT

Icyss said:


> My latest hauls and my very first B![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181003




Congrats! Is that RC?


----------



## Icyss

Keren16 said:


> Congratulations !!!
> Love the color of the B[emoji173]&#65039;
> Wear her well[emoji106] & show when you can




Thank you[emoji253]



Kat.Lee said:


> Big congrats on your beautiful first B. Enjoy it in the best of health.




Thank you[emoji253]



princess621 said:


> [emoji106][emoji106] congrats!




Thank you[emoji253]



HGT said:


> Congrats! Is that RC?




Thank you. It's RJ[emoji4]


----------



## Inkbluelover

princess621 said:


> Stunning!




Thank you dear!


----------



## SugarMama

minismurf04 said:


> New ponies to join my private ranch [emoji6] I'm so addicted to these little guys! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3181123



Ohhhh mmmm geeeee!  I love theses!!  I need the rose azalea pony in my life!


----------



## minismurf04

SugarMama said:


> Ohhhh mmmm geeeee!  I love theses!!  I need the rose azalea pony in my life!




Haha yes darling that's what I said when rose Sakura came out..still waiting...(can u hear my impatient fingers tapping away?! [emoji23])
I love my sa as she knows how much I love these! Got lucky with 3 this month so Ive been feeling quite blessed! Sending some good luck ur way too! [emoji8]


----------



## Tinagirl11

Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.

Finally got my blue H bag!


----------



## AvrilShower

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!



Congratulations!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Icyss said:


> My latest hauls and my very first B![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181003




Congrats on the first of many more! [emoji4]


----------



## Kitty S.

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804




What a beauty! Congrats on obtaining your HG! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!




Congrats! Love Colvert!


----------



## DMK

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!





CenterStageBLN said:


> Bought a cashmere/silk GM "BRANDEBOURGS" in orange today to match my orange HAC50!





Icyss said:


> My latest hauls and my very first B![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181003





sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3181040
> 
> Found this Lizzie at duty free! Love the color? Anyone knows the name?





minismurf04 said:


> New ponies to join my private ranch [emoji6] I'm so addicted to these little guys! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3181123





Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!



Fabulous picks from H - the colours all look so good, congrats to you all


----------



## MrsWYK

nadineluv said:


> Hello [emoji3] fellow Hermes lovers!!
> Here's my latest Hermes purchase...
> View attachment 3178927
> 
> [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> Thanks for letting me share!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



A classic beauty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!



Gorgeous B. You'll love it more and more each day. Congrats and wear it in the best of health.


----------



## MrsWYK

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......



Congrats! So lucky to purchase 3 rodeos at once!! Love your K, such a beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## MrsWYK

LuvBirkin said:


> Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]



What a beautiful match of colours! Congrats!


----------



## MrsWYK

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804



So worth waiting for!! Such a stunning red!  Congrats!


----------



## MrsWYK

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!



It's beautiful! Love the idea of using the twilly to turn it into a shoulder clutch. Brilliant!


----------



## MrsWYK

Icyss said:


> My latest hauls and my very first B![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181003



Beautiful! A lovely pop of colour!


----------



## MrsWYK

minismurf04 said:


> New ponies to join my private ranch [emoji6] I'm so addicted to these little guys! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3181123



Congrats! They are beautiful additions to your ranch! I'm loving the little pink pony! So sweet!


----------



## MrsWYK

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!



Congratulations!


----------



## trishaluvslv

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804



Is this a dream...someone pinch me? :sly::sly::sly:


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> And I said I would never get orange bag..lol ...Off to ban island... No more bags for me &#128546;



We will see


----------



## Bobmops

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804



Wow! I'm speechless&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;
Incredible beauty ! Lucky you !!


----------



## Bobmops

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!



So beautiful !! Enjoi it !! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3181040
> 
> Found this Lizzie at duty free! Love the color? Anyone knows the name?



Super !!!! Looking for this color myself !!! Great purchase &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!



Beautiful blue color &#128525;Love IT with green twillys &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html



OMG ! Love the belt and the bag ! Incredible delicate beauty !


----------



## Bobmops

brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share



Great shot of a great bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> OMG ! Love the belt and the bag ! Incredible delicate beauty !




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!




What a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## eudo

trishaluvslv said:


> Is this a dream...someone pinch me? :sly::sly::sly:




I couldn't believe my eyes either.. It is worth waiting for!


----------



## eudo

Bobmops said:


> Wow! I'm speechless[emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]
> 
> Incredible beauty ! Lucky you !!




Thank you very much! The manager said that he wants to keep my loyalty! Such a nice manager! Surprised me a lot!


----------



## Tinagirl11

AvrilShower said:


> Congratulations!!! Beautiful!!!





DMK said:


> Fabulous picks from H - the colours all look so good, congrats to you all





Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous B. You'll love it more and more each day. Congrats and wear it in the best of health.





MrsWYK said:


> Congratulations!





Bobmops said:


> Beautiful blue color &#128525;Love IT with green twillys &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





eternallove4bag said:


> What a beauty! Congratulations!



Thanks so much for all your kind comments and thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Onthego

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> 
> Oh boy Kat. I have your bag twin which I adore and seeing this belt and the passport cover is making me weak in the knees. They removed all the passport covers from H.com and there were none to be found when I went to Paris 2 months ago. Do you know if the passport covers have come out everywhere? do you know if they are available in the US? So pretty.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Onthego said:


> Oh boy Kat. I have your bag twin which I adore and seeing this belt and the passport cover is making me weak in the knees. They removed all the passport covers from H.com and there were none to be found when I went to Paris 2 months ago. Do you know if the passport covers have come out everywhere? do you know if they are available in the US? So pretty.



Thank you *Onthego*. Glad to be your bag twin. I bought the passport holder in Hong Kong. It wasn't on display. I simply asked my SA before leaving the store if there's any passport holder, having no colour preference in my head, any would do. Then she found this from the back. I didn't ask if there's any other colours available but she knows that I'd love the Colvert coz she got me the bag. Was a luck and coincidence I reckon. 
I also noticed that it can't be found on H.com since I tried to search for one for quite some time. My SA did mention that this is a new design. Honestly I have no idea if it's available in the U.S.  I'm really sorry I can't be of help on that. Perhaps you could always ask whenever you are in any store. Truly hope you find one soon. [emoji8]


----------



## trishaluvslv

LuvBirkin said:


> Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]



This is just a yummy feast for the eyes...it's making me salivate....so so gorgy...thank yoh for sharing and enjoy!


----------



## cavalla

rwy_ma said:


> Hi ladies, wanna share with you all what I have got from H today
> View attachment 3175941
> View attachment 3175942
> View attachment 3175944
> View attachment 3175945
> View attachment 3175946
> View attachment 3175951
> View attachment 3175952



Great haul! I'm loving that Rodeo!


----------



## Bobmops

CenterStageBLN said:


> Bought a cashmere/silk GM "BRANDEBOURGS" in orange today to match my orange HAC50!



I love Brandebourgs !!! Suprised it still can be found in shops . It means I have a hope too !!&#128514;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

doves75 said:


> Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase.
> Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti
> 
> View attachment 3180438
> 
> View attachment 3180439
> 
> View attachment 3180440
> 
> View attachment 3180441



Great shawl ! We are cousins on that )) mine is in Prussian and plume !


----------



## Kitty S.

minismurf04 said:


> New ponies to join my private ranch [emoji6] I'm so addicted to these little guys! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3181123



TWO rodeos! I am so envious that I could turn green! :greengrin: Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705



Golly your shawl collection is growing nicely and you pick them so well! I need to follow your example and wear mine more. Thank goodness the temperatures here are starting to drop haha!


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705




I love it! Nice colors. Congratulations to your new addition. And thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji206]


----------



## tea4two

Though I'm more of a lurker and rarely post, I thought I'd share what I scored at recent H sale a few weeks back: Night70 fucshia sandals and Her flats in a color similar to blue izmir which matches nicely with my new Cavaliers du Caucase CS/GM. Both shoes were half off or better!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tea4two said:


> Though I'm more of a lurker and rarely post, I thought I'd share what I scored at recent H sale a few weeks back: Night70 fucshia sandals and Her flats in a color similar to blue izmir which matches nicely with my new Cavaliers du Caucase CS/GM. Both shoes were half off or better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182747




 Am so envious!!! Can't believe u got these beauties on sale and the CSGM is just fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> I love it! Nice colors. Congratulations to your new addition. And thank you very much for sharing. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji206]



Thank u dear Love_Couture[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; thank god for some chilly weather and the perfect opportunity to take these shawls out[emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> Golly your shawl collection is growing nicely and you pick them so well! I need to follow your example and wear mine more. Thank goodness the temperatures here are starting to drop haha!




Thank u so much periogirl!!! I get the most return on investment from my shawls [emoji12]... I wear them everyday and especially with the chilly weather I am loving how warm and cozy they r. Plus they brighten up any drab outfit I have on[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; pls post pics of urs!!! Would LOVE to see them[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sienna220

eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705




Looovvveee!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705



Ohhh...I love love love this!  Twins (but different colorways) Congrats my dear TPF bestie!


----------



## LaenaLovely

tea4two said:


> Though I'm more of a lurker and rarely post, I thought I'd share what I scored at recent H sale a few weeks back: Night70 fucshia sandals and Her flats in a color similar to blue izmir which matches nicely with my new Cavaliers du Caucase CS/GM. Both shoes were half off or better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182747



beautiful scores and even better that they were on sale...one of these days I will make it to the sale.


----------



## MYH

A little impulse purchase. A leather jewelry tray that snaps together and packs flat.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Kat.Lee said:


> What a beauty and an innovative way to use it as a clutch. Congrats LaenaLovely.





Keren16 said:


> Our lucky day too[emoji4]
> To share your happiness!!
> Everything is beautiful[emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]
> Perfect choices
> Enjoy[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]





princess621 said:


> Ooh what color is this? It's lovely!





ChaneLisette said:


> Very pretty! The red is so striking. I bought a twilly for mine too. It is such a versatile item and great buy.



Not sure if I'm getting everyone, but thank you for all your kind and joyful comments!  I'm a little behind on the thread due to travel.  You ladies and gents are the best!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sienna220 said:


> Looovvveee!



Thank u so much Sienna 



LaenaLovely said:


> Ohhh...I love love love this!  Twins (but different colorways) Congrats my dear TPF bestie!




Thank u my TPF bestie[emoji8][emoji8] I am so happy to be twins with u on this!! I am so in love with this design!!! Can't seem to get enough of this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> A little impulse purchase. A leather jewelry tray that snaps together and packs flat.
> View attachment 3182778
> 
> View attachment 3182783
> 
> View attachment 3182784




Wow!!! I have never seen one of these MYH! What a neat idea this is!!! Love the color too[emoji169]


----------



## MYH

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! I have never seen one of these MYH! What a neat idea this is!!! Love the color too[emoji169]


Thanks.  It really is quite useful if you travel alot.  I put all my jewelry in it and when I leave the room, I just put the whole tray into the room safe.  Lots of time, the safes are in weird places like super high on a shelf and if I just put loose jewelry inside, I'm afraid I'm going to leave something behind.  This way, I'm sure my jewelry is contained.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MYH said:


> Thanks.  It really is quite useful if you travel alot.  I put all my jewelry in it and when I leave the room, I just put the whole tray into the room safe.  Lots of time, the safes are in weird places like super high on a shelf and if I just put loose jewelry inside, I'm afraid I'm going to leave something behind.  This way, I'm sure my jewelry is contained.




Thank u so much for posting this!!! This is just perfect!!!


----------



## Bobmops

tea4two said:


> Though I'm more of a lurker and rarely post, I thought I'd share what I scored at recent H sale a few weeks back: Night70 fucshia sandals and Her flats in a color similar to blue izmir which matches nicely with my new Cavaliers du Caucase CS/GM. Both shoes were half off or better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182747


Wow , great shoes and shawl&#128525;&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705




Beautiful colors!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Beautiful colors!




Thank u so much ThingumyPoppy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## etoile de mer

MYH said:


> A little impulse purchase. A leather jewelry tray that snaps together and packs flat.
> View attachment 3182778
> 
> View attachment 3182783
> 
> View attachment 3182784



*MYH*, Love this, so fun and so useful! I have something similar (mine is fabric) I purchased at Pierre Deux many years ago. It's one of my favorite travel items.


----------



## Miss Al

MYH said:


> A little impulse purchase. A leather jewelry tray that snaps together and packs flat.
> View attachment 3182778
> 
> View attachment 3182783
> 
> View attachment 3182784



I have a similar one. Love it so much and realised that one is not enough. Bought many more after that. H lovers need a mobile jewellery tray for travelling and this is perfect. I have one at home, one in the office and a few more for travel. Lol


----------



## tea4two

Bobmops said:


> Wow , great shoes and shawl[emoji7][emoji8][emoji7]




Thank you, Bobmops! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tea4two

LaenaLovely said:


> beautiful scores and even better that they were on sale...one of these days I will make it to the sale.




Thanks, LaenaLovely; usually the H sales in my city are never that great but this recent one had decent merchandise, but not nearly as good as the ones in NY and Paris, though.


----------



## tea4two

eternallove4bag said:


> Am so envious!!! Can't believe u got these beauties on sale and the CSGM is just fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Awwww thanks, eternallove4bag! Wasn't expecting to score any shoes since sz 36 is a very common sz. And there was a pr of jumping boots in my sz, too but turned them down since it was a very bright shade of red.


----------



## AvrilShower

It is a very nice tray for jewelry! great idea and great look! Congrats!



MYH said:


> A little impulse purchase. A leather jewelry tray that snaps together and packs flat.
> View attachment 3182778
> 
> View attachment 3182783
> 
> View attachment 3182784


----------



## Mulan16

eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705



Wow! Love all the striking mix of colors!


----------



## Mulan16

tea4two said:


> Though I'm more of a lurker and rarely post, I thought I'd share what I scored at recent H sale a few weeks back: Night70 fucshia sandals and Her flats in a color similar to blue izmir which matches nicely with my new Cavaliers du Caucase CS/GM. Both shoes were half off or better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182747



Amazing finds! Congratulations!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!


Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705


Gorgeous. I don't think it counts &#128521;


----------



## Love_Couture

Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> Popped into H today...left with a shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3178874
> View attachment 3178875



Wow! So many fab purchases on this thread!  
Gorgeous shawl LaenaLovely! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3179945
> 
> 
> Finally have time to pick up this!
> 
> New to me Kelly wallet in black box leather!
> Thank you for all my dear tpfer to enable this happen! This beauty make my day!lol


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> I will now be drinking my coffee in style...
> Bleus D' Ailleurs
> View attachment 3179971
> View attachment 3179972



Absolutely love these! Great choice! Congrats!


----------



## ari

brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share



What a beautiful picture! Stunning bag! Congrats!


----------



## ari

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......


Congrats! Love EB!  It goes so well with so many colors!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html



Very special colors- both of them! Congrats KAT! Love your taste! Everything is beautiful!


----------



## ari

doves75 said:


> Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase.
> Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti
> 
> View attachment 3180438
> 
> View attachment 3180439
> 
> View attachment 3180440
> 
> View attachment 3180441



Striking! Congrats! Love it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]




Omg I need this! [emoji16][emoji4] Huge congrats


----------



## ari

LuvBirkin said:


> Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]



Amazing combination! The colors of CDC is so fine! Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Very special colors- both of them! Congrats KAT! Love your taste! Everything is beautiful!




Thank you ari. You are so kind.


----------



## ari

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804



OMG! This is gorgeous! Major congrats!


----------



## ferrip

So gorgeous - I'm am blue-green with envy (haha, bad joke on Colvert as a color!) Congrats on a beautiful find! 



Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!


Fantastic LaenaLovely! Great idea! Congrats!


----------



## ari

CenterStageBLN said:


> Bought a cashmere/silk GM "BRANDEBOURGS" in orange today to match my orange HAC50!



Gorgeous match! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Icyss said:


> My latest hauls and my very first B![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181003



Beautiful B! Congrats! Enjoy it!


----------



## ari

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3181040
> 
> Found this Lizzie at duty free! Love the color? Anyone knows the name?



Congrats- love it with the GHW!


----------



## ari

minismurf04 said:


> New ponies to join my private ranch [emoji6] I'm so addicted to these little guys! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3181123



Cute! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!



Gorgeous! Congrats! Love the twillies!


----------



## HGT

Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]




Love love love Colvert! Congrats!


----------



## ferrip

I'm in love with this shawl - it's amazing! Congrats!!! 



eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705


Nobody can resist this! Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ari

tea4two said:


> Though I'm more of a lurker and rarely post, I thought I'd share what I scored at recent H sale a few weeks back: Night70 fucshia sandals and Her flats in a color similar to blue izmir which matches nicely with my new Cavaliers du Caucase CS/GM. Both shoes were half off or better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182747


What a score! Fabulous! Enjoy them!


----------



## ari

MYH said:


> A little impulse purchase. A leather jewelry tray that snaps together and packs flat.
> View attachment 3182778
> 
> View attachment 3182783
> 
> View attachment 3182784


I always wanted to buy this! It is lovely! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]



It is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Onthego

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you *Onthego*. Glad to be your bag twin. I bought the passport holder in Hong Kong. It wasn't on display. I simply asked my SA before leaving the store if there's any passport holder, having no colour preference in my head, any would do. Then she found this from the back. I didn't ask if there's any other colours available but she knows that I'd love the Colvert coz she got me the bag. Was a luck and coincidence I reckon.
> I also noticed that it can't be found on H.com since I tried to search for one for quite some time. My SA did mention that this is a new design. Honestly I have no idea if it's available in the U.S.  I'm really sorry I can't be of help on that. Perhaps you could always ask whenever you are in any store. Truly hope you find one soon. [emoji8]



Thank you, now that I know it exists the hunt is on!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Onthego said:


> Thank you, now that I know it exists the hunt is on!




You're welcome. My fingers are crossed for you. Hope you find one soon.


----------



## Inkbluelover

ari said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!




Thank you honey!


----------



## atomic110

tea4two said:


> Though I'm more of a lurker and rarely post, I thought I'd share what I scored at recent H sale a few weeks back: Night70 fucshia sandals and Her flats in a color similar to blue izmir which matches nicely with my new Cavaliers du Caucase CS/GM. Both shoes were half off or better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182747


Love the color! It's so hard to score the right size during H sales, u r really lucky !








MYH said:


> A little impulse purchase. A leather jewelry tray that snaps together and packs flat.
> View attachment 3182778
> 
> View attachment 3182783
> 
> View attachment 3182784



The contrast color added some attitude to e tray design, lovely


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]



Nice color! Congrats


----------



## periogirl28

Ooooo my SA  on another continent has located another cute Rodeo for me! Can't wait!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Ooooo my SA  on another continent has located another cute Rodeo for me! Can't wait!




Congrats Periogirl. I just got another rodeo too. Lol we are both lucky.


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Periogirl. I just got another rodeo too. Lol we are both lucky.



Hi5!


----------



## Foo Deborah

Latest purchase on November 9 at munich airport Terminal 2 - a black epsom cdc with rose gold hardware. So pleased to get this. Cheaper than in Asia too and you get tax back!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Omg I need this! [emoji16][emoji4] Huge congrats




Thank you Kat. I actually thought of you and your K last week at the store when I offered this lovely CDC. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love_Couture said:


> Thank you Kat. I actually thought of you and your K last week at the store when I offered this lovely CDC. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]




OMG how sweet of you. Anyway you are seriously lucky to find this gem. It's really hard to come by. Look forward to your mod shots so that I can admire its gorgeous look on you. Huge congrats to you again and enjoy it in the best of health. [emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]



Love the color! Great choice!!!


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705



eternallove4bag I thought you might slip in another shawl - amazing colours 



tea4two said:


> Though I'm more of a lurker and rarely post, I thought I'd share what I scored at recent H sale a few weeks back: Night70 fucshia sandals and Her flats in a color similar to blue izmir which matches nicely with my new Cavaliers du Caucase CS/GM. Both shoes were half off or better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182747



Fab picks, enjoy 



MYH said:


> A little impulse purchase. A leather jewelry tray that snaps together and packs flat.
> View attachment 3182778
> 
> View attachment 3182783
> 
> View attachment 3182784



I love these trays ( and functional). 



Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]



Beautiful colour, congratulations


----------



## bluenavy

Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]


 


It's gorgeous.  I actually just tried a cdc recently and have fallen in love with it.  Waiting for the perfect color


----------



## bluenavy

MYH said:


> A little impulse purchase. A leather jewelry tray that snaps together and packs flat.
> View attachment 3182778
> 
> View attachment 3182783
> 
> View attachment 3182784




I have not seen this before, it is so cute.


----------



## bluenavy

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!


 


so gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## LadyCupid

minismurf04 said:


> New ponies to join my private ranch [emoji6] I'm so addicted to these little guys! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3181123



Love your little pony collection!! The azalea is so sweet. How lucky of you to find it dear. I hope to eventually find it too. Hope it is sooner than later.


----------



## r.fash

Gold orans I picked them up from the hermes George V store


----------



## MYH

r.fash said:


> Gold orans I picked them up from the hermes George V store
> View attachment 3183778


Fabulous! They look great.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]


----------



## mcpro

My new to me from fresh FSH!


----------



## mcpro

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!




Yay!!! We are bag twins I'm your big sister!! Just got Birkin 35


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mulan16 said:


> Wow! Love all the striking mix of colors!



Thank u so much Mulan 



Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous. I don't think it counts [emoji6]



Lol! Thank u so much Txoceangirl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that's what I am making myself believe [emoji1][emoji1]



ferrip said:


> I'm in love with this shawl - it's amazing! Congrats!!!



Thank u so much ferrip 



ari said:


> Nobody can resist this! Beautiful! Congrats!



Thank u dear ari[emoji8][emoji8]



DMK said:


> eternallove4bag I thought you might slip in another shawl - amazing colours
> 
> 
> :



Hehehe! Thank u so much DMK [emoji173]&#65039;...am I that transparent [emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

mcpro said:


> Yay!!! We are bag twins I'm your big sister!! Just got Birkin 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183817







mcpro said:


> My new to me from fresh FSH!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183812
> View attachment 3183813
> View attachment 3183814



What a lucky gal u r mcpro!!! STUNNING!



r.fash said:


> Gold orans I picked them up from the hermes George V store
> View attachment 3183778



Beautiful!!! Can't wait to get these myself [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]




Omg!! I LOVE this Love_Couture[emoji7][emoji7] I haven't yet started on this obsession! God help me if I get addicted to these beauties [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## tea4two

Mulan16 said:


> Amazing finds! Congratulations!







ari said:


> What a score! Fabulous! Enjoy them!





Thanks, Mulan16 and ari! 



atomic110 said:


> Love the color! It's so hard to score the right size during H sales, u r really lucky !
> 
> Thank you, atomic110; yes, I'm super lucky! I normally can't find anything to buy at these sales; limited stock and nothing in my sz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contrast color added some attitude to e tray design, lovely


----------



## HGT

mcpro said:


> My new to me from fresh FSH!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183812
> View attachment 3183813
> View attachment 3183814




I already congratulated you on the Paris thread! However, congrats again!!! I can feel your excitement!


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Mulan
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Thank u so much Txoceangirl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; that's what I am making myself believe [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much ferrip
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear ari[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe! Thank u so much DMK [emoji173]&#65039;...am I that transparent [emoji12]


But now you're warm and cosy with all your shawls :lolots:


----------



## DMK

mcpro said:


> Yay!!! We are bag twins I'm your big sister!! Just got Birkin 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183817



Congratulations, a beautiful bag 



r.fash said:


> Gold orans I picked them up from the hermes George V store
> View attachment 3183778



Just perfect (I need these too!)


----------



## MRS.Hermes

my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;

thank you for letting me share&#65281;


----------



## dooneybaby

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;


Whoa!  !


----------



## Lovehermes89

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;



 Huge congrats!! Mind sharing the combo?


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Lovehermes89 said:


> Huge congrats!! Mind sharing the combo?




blue sapphire and rose confetti


----------



## the petite lady

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;


OMG, stunningl! Love the classic blue color whit a twist of pink. Enjoy her!


----------



## mlsv

So, i went shopping today....


----------



## AvrilShower

mlsv said:


> View attachment 3184544
> 
> 
> So, i went shopping today....



nice color! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

mcpro said:


> My new to me from fresh FSH!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183812
> View attachment 3183813
> View attachment 3183814




Blue beautiful!  I just adore this all around.  Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

mlsv said:


> View attachment 3184544
> 
> 
> So, i went shopping today....



Can tell... Keke... look like you are having fun shopping, nice score!


----------



## Tinagirl11

mcpro said:


> Yay!!! We are bag twins I'm your big sister!! Just got Birkin 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183817



Congrats!



Txoceangirl said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!





ari said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! Love the twillies!





bluenavy said:


> so gorgeous, congrats.



Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## Blue Rain

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;




I love both colors and the contrast is killing it!


----------



## DMK

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;



Gosh - it's amazing, you must be super excited 



mlsv said:


> View attachment 3184544
> 
> 
> So, i went shopping today....



Lovely picks - enjoy


----------



## eternallove4bag

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;



What a beauty ur SO is [emoji173]&#65039;



mlsv said:


> View attachment 3184544
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i went shopping today....




Oooooh I LOVE LOVE LOVE Victoria [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; awesome choice!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

mlsv said:


> View attachment 3184544
> 
> 
> So, i went shopping today....


Love!


----------



## Txoceangirl

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;


Great SO!  Congratulations


----------



## Love_Couture

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;




It's so beautiful. Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji177][emoji175]


----------



## Whispercrest

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;


Gorgeous, enjoy


----------



## Whispercrest

mlsv said:


> View attachment 3184544
> 
> 
> So, i went shopping today....


Lovely goodies, congratulations.


----------



## ari

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;



amazing! comgrats!



mlsv said:


> View attachment 3184544
> 
> 
> So, i went shopping today....


Beautiful colors ! congrats!




mcpro said:


> My new to me from fresh FSH!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183812
> View attachment 3183813
> View attachment 3183814


wow! what is the name of this color? congrats!


----------



## mcpro

ari said:


> amazing! comgrats!
> 
> 
> Beautiful colors ! congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> wow! what is the name of this color? congrats!







Tinagirl11 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, ladies!







LaenaLovely said:


> Blue beautiful!  I just adore this all around.  Congrats!




 Thank you!!  Colvert


----------



## Missymarieloves

mlsv said:


> View attachment 3184544
> 
> 
> So, i went shopping today....



We are bag twins!! I just got her last month &#128512;


----------



## minismurf04

just got it via FedEx..my first h.com order went perfectly! So happy I found this cutie by chance as it's out of stock in my state! [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3185619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it via FedEx..my first h.com order went perfectly! So happy I found this cutie by chance as it's out of stock in my state! [emoji8]




What cuties these r!!! Great find![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Went to pick up the belt and came home with some unexpected. Am sure you all have the same experience. [emoji16]
> Colvert croc belt with RG H buckle. (Took a shot right next to Colvert K32!)
> View attachment 3180407
> 
> Colvert passport holder (love the new design that you don't have to take out the passport!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180408
> 
> New beauty to join the family :
> Roulis Glycine Permabrass in leather Veau Evercolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180410
> View attachment 3180411
> 
> More pictures in this separate thread :
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/new-colour-new-hardware-new-family-member-roulis-926057.html


Gorgeous purchases Kat. I love your taste. 


doves75 said:


> Sorry..if multiple post...just want to share my latest purchase.
> Caducée Rock from men's scarf section. It's like a combo of C'est la fete and Bvlgari Serpenti
> 
> View attachment 3180438
> 
> View attachment 3180439
> 
> View attachment 3180440
> 
> View attachment 3180441


This is so cool.


brandee1002 said:


> Surprised by some Poppy love  thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous, Brandee! Major congratulations. I love this color.


----------



## mlsv

Missymarieloves said:


> We are bag twins!! I just got her last month &#128512;



that's awesome! you have good taste


----------



## megt10

mimifl561 said:


> Picked up one of my wish list items and a couple other goodies today....
> 
> View attachment 3180044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180045
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 Retourne Togo in Electric Blue & a couple of rodeos......


This is one of my favorite colors ever. It is just so stunning. Congratulations.


LuvBirkin said:


> Gris Perle matte alligator GHW CDC, with Lettres D'erevan in Grischine / Bleu / Rose color way [emoji177]


Love them both. 


periogirl28 said:


> My last H purchase, went innocently to the store to drop off a strap for shortening and was surprised with this.
> 
> View attachment 3178817
> 
> 
> Rouge Casaque Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom with PHW



Wow, that is an awesome surprise. I love it.


----------



## bluenavy

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3185619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it via FedEx..my first h.com order went perfectly! So happy I found this cutie by chance as it's out of stock in my state! [emoji8]


 
very cute


----------



## bluenavy

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;




OMG, I love the combo, it's divine


----------



## bluenavy

mlsv said:


> View attachment 3184544
> 
> 
> So, i went shopping today....


 
love both


----------



## megt10

eudo said:


> Save the best for the last .. After so many years' search, i finally got the porous not Kelly cut, color 9m .. Sanguine! My lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180802
> View attachment 3180803
> View attachment 3180804


Wow, this is just beautiful. Congratulations. 


LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3180948
> View attachment 3180950
> 
> 
> My lucky day...the Kelly wallet I've been dreaming of...and some twillies to coordinate since I like to use it as a fun little clutch sometimes.  Thanks for sharing my joy!


Love it. What a beautiful color. Looks great with the twilly.


CenterStageBLN said:


> Bought a cashmere/silk GM "BRANDEBOURGS" in orange today to match my orange HAC50!


Fabulous. Love the Brandebourg. I have it in 2 cw's already but this one really pops.


----------



## megt10

Icyss said:


> My latest hauls and my very first B![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181003


Congratulations. That B is stunning. I love the color. 


sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3181040
> 
> Found this Lizzie at duty free! Love the color? Anyone knows the name?


Beautiful. Looks great on you.


minismurf04 said:


> New ponies to join my private ranch [emoji6] I'm so addicted to these little guys! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3181123



I love the ponies. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

Tinagirl11 said:


> Birkin 30 Colvert in Epsom.
> 
> Finally got my blue H bag!


Twins! It is such a beautiful bag and versatile color. You are going to love it! Congrats.


eternallove4bag said:


> I know said the last shawl was my last one for the year but is it cheating if u get another CW of the same shawl[emoji12][emoji12]... Went to pick up a clic H and came back with this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182703
> View attachment 3182704
> View attachment 3182705


 I would be the wrong person to ask. This is so beautiful I don't see how you could pass it up .


tea4two said:


> Though I'm more of a lurker and rarely post, I thought I'd share what I scored at recent H sale a few weeks back: Night70 fucshia sandals and Her flats in a color similar to blue izmir which matches nicely with my new Cavaliers du Caucase CS/GM. Both shoes were half off or better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182747


Congratulations on a fabulous haul and even better when they are on sale.


----------



## megt10

MYH said:


> A little impulse purchase. A leather jewelry tray that snaps together and packs flat.
> View attachment 3182778
> 
> View attachment 3182783
> 
> View attachment 3182784


This is adorable and functional. Love it.


Love_Couture said:


> Very lucky to find this last week. It's such a beauty. [emoji246][emoji170][emoji206]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC in colvert with GHW. [emoji7]


Love it.


r.fash said:


> Gold orans I picked them up from the hermes George V store
> View attachment 3183778





mcpro said:


> My new to me from fresh FSH!
> 
> View attachment 3183812
> View attachment 3183813
> View attachment 3183814


Huge congratulations.



MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;


Just so stunning. I love the combination. 


mlsv said:


> View attachment 3184544
> 
> 
> So, i went shopping today....



Beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## megt10

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3185619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it via FedEx..my first h.com order went perfectly! So happy I found this cutie by chance as it's out of stock in my state! [emoji8]



Love it! I think the Carmen is adorable.


----------



## rainneday

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3185619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it via FedEx..my first h.com order went perfectly! So happy I found this cutie by chance as it's out of stock in my state! [emoji8]



This is too cute and so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Twins! It is such a beautiful bag and versatile color. You are going to love it! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> I would be the wrong person to ask. This is so beautiful I don't see how you could pass it up .
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a fabulous haul and even better when they are on sale.




Hehehe! Thank u meg[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## minismurf04

eternallove4bag said:


> What cuties these r!!! Great find![emoji173]&#65039;







bluenavy said:


> very cute







megt10 said:


> Congratulations. That B is stunning. I love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the ponies. Congratulations.







megt10 said:


> Love it! I think the Carmen is adorable.







rainneday said:


> This is too cute and so pretty! Congrats!




Thank you ladies! This cutie made my rainy day a little brighter! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MRS.Hermes

thank you all ladies&#65281;xoxo


----------



## Lollipop15

My small purchases when I visited my SA this week


----------



## periogirl28

Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week



Super pretty, are the wallet and those Twillies destined to go on a new bag?


----------



## Lollipop15

periogirl28 said:


> Super pretty, are the wallet and those Twillies destined to go on a new bag?



Thank you!  They are actually for my current bags, but I'd love a new bag too hehe


----------



## Missymarieloves

Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week



I bought exact same pair of twillies last week too. They are so pretty


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week




Love it!!! Twins on the twillies Lollipop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3185619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it via FedEx..my first h.com order went perfectly! So happy I found this cutie by chance as it's out of stock in my state! [emoji8]



This is so cute! Make me wanna get one too







Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week



So sweet! I saw these twillies too and I was so tempting to get it as well... good choice!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Ooooo my SA  on another continent has located another cute Rodeo for me! Can't wait!



Dang I wish my SA on the same continent would find me one hahahahahah 
Congrats! I bet it's azalea???


----------



## Miss Al

Virginia said:


> Hi, i'm new here.. but anyways, thanks for the code! i jus won a bid and happened to stumble on this =)



The twillies are so lovely. What's the design name?


----------



## BabyBenV

Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## atomic110

SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke... 
Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently. 
I can't wait to try it out over the weekend &#128518;


----------



## minismurf04

atomic110 said:


> This is so cute! Make me wanna get one too
> 
> Yes yes yes![emoji322]
> 
> 
> So sweet! I saw these twillies too and I was so tempting to get it as well... good choice!







Israeli_Flava said:


> Dang I wish my SA on the same continent would find me one hahahahahah
> Congrats! I bet it's azalea???



Lmao.. [emoji23]



BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3186469



Such a classic congrats!


----------



## EmileH

atomic110 said:


> SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke...
> Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently.
> I can't wait to try it out over the weekend [emoji38]




I have tried this with my Kelly wallet and it looks fabulous. Although I have to admit I'm a little worried about the safety of the necklace.


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have tried this with my Kelly wallet and it looks fabulous. Although I have to admit I'm a little worried about the safety of the necklace.



That's also one of my concerns.. I also wondering if it left any mark on the leather too, but my SA said it won't be a problem if I didn't hang it over a long time. So how's ur experience so far?


----------



## EmileH

atomic110 said:


> That's also one of my concerns.. I also wondering if it left any mark on the leather too, but my SA said it won't be a problem if I didn't hang it over a long time. So how's ur experience so far?




I have looked at it that way but haven't used it yet. I'll let you know. You do the same please!


----------



## megt10

Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week


I love these twillys. I have the same ones. Your wallet is so cute. Love the color.


BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3186469


Gorgeous. Congratulations.


atomic110 said:


> SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke...
> Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently.
> I can't wait to try it out over the weekend &#128518;


I love the necklace on you. So wish I could wear silver.


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Dang I wish my SA on the same continent would find me one hahahahahah
> Congrats! I bet it's azalea???




Haha nah it's just Anemone PM size. Hope u get yours v soon!


----------



## Myrkur

Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week



Ohh I love the bottom twilly! What is it called?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

minismurf04 said:


> Lmao.. [emoji23]


Hey! What's so funny L!??? R u taunting me bc you got a RA Rodeo? :cry:


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke...
> Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently.
> I can't wait to try it out over the weekend [emoji38]




U look SUPER PRETTY with this gorgeous necklace atomic110!!! What a neat idea to use it as a chain for ur C! Love the idea!!! Can u pls post pics of it when u do it? Can't wait [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## minismurf04

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hey! What's so funny L!??? R u taunting me bc you got a RA Rodeo? :cry:




"Sa on the same continent" D you just crack me up! I promise I've put the word out for you and W..if I get any calls you gals are the first to know! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;


----------



## MrH

This is what I got from petit h for my this year Christmas tree ornament [emoji4][emoji268][emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## DMK

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3185619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it via FedEx..my first h.com order went perfectly! So happy I found this cutie by chance as it's out of stock in my state! [emoji8]



Love the colour combo 




Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week



Small but perfectly formed 




BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3186469



Stunning 



atomic110 said:


> SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke...
> Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently.
> I can't wait to try it out over the weekend &#128518;



So versatile and there's a video on YT by Sunny C showing it used as a chain strap for a Kelly Wallet


----------



## DMK

MrH said:


> This is what I got from petit h for my this year Christmas tree ornament [emoji4][emoji268][emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186616
> View attachment 3186617
> View attachment 3186618


These are fab


----------



## HGT

MrH said:


> This is what I got from petit h for my this year Christmas tree ornament [emoji4][emoji268][emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186616
> View attachment 3186617
> View attachment 3186618




Fabulous! You will have the best looking X'mas tree!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week



*lollipop* - I love every single one of your purchases, especially the twllies. What design are they ? Can you share colorway as well ?


----------



## HGT

atomic110 said:


> SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke...
> Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently.
> I can't wait to try it out over the weekend [emoji38]




Love it, so pretty! Is it the 160? Thanks!


----------



## HGT

BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3186469




Your Kelly is TDF!! Also love the Twilly!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;



Stunning combo !! Dark enough not to worth about dirt on the outside but still fun and feminine on the inside !! Congrats.


----------



## bluenavy

Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week


 
super cute


----------



## bluenavy

BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3186469


 
it's gorgeous, congrats


----------



## bluenavy

atomic110 said:


> SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke...
> Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently.
> I can't wait to try it out over the weekend &#128518;


 
very classic, congrats


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrH said:


> This is what I got from petit h for my this year Christmas tree ornament [emoji4][emoji268][emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186616
> View attachment 3186617
> View attachment 3186618




Oooh!!! Ur christmas tree is going to look phenomenal MrH [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## cavluv

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778




Gorgeous!!!
Modeling shots plz...


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavluv said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> Modeling shots plz...




Thank u so much! Promise will post pics soon! Can't wait to wear this one[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778




Fabulous CW. I love it too. Really really love your shawl collection. Congrats. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Kat.Lee

MrH said:


> This is what I got from petit h for my this year Christmas tree ornament [emoji4][emoji268][emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186616
> View attachment 3186617
> View attachment 3186618



Lovely Christmas tree ornament. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke...
> Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently.
> I can't wait to try it out over the weekend [emoji38]




That's a fabulous way to wear it. Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3186469



Congrats on your new baby and the twilly looks very cheerful on it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week




Very sweet purchase. Congrats.


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778



Beautiful!


----------



## AvrilShower

MrH said:


> This is what I got from petit h for my this year Christmas tree ornament [emoji4][emoji268][emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186616
> View attachment 3186617
> View attachment 3186618


Wow great ornaments congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week



I have that twilly as well! Cute color for silk in wallet! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3186469



Can't go wrong! Big congrats!!!


----------



## Lollipop15

Missymarieloves said:


> I bought exact same pair of twillies last week too. They are so pretty



I agree! These twillies are so pretty 




eternallove4bag said:


> Love it!!! Twins on the twillies Lollipop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Yayyy glad we are twillies twins! I love the design and colours 




atomic110 said:


> This is so cute! Make me wanna get one too
> 
> So sweet! I saw these twillies too and I was so tempting to get it as well... good choice!





atomic110 said:


> SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke...
> Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently.
> I can't wait to try it out over the weekend &#128518;



Thanks atomic! These twillies are so cute, please get them hehe  Btw, love your Farandole and can't wait to see you use it with Constance clutch


----------



## Lollipop15

megt10 said:


> I love these twillys. I have the same ones. Your wallet is so cute. Love the color.



Thank you Megt! I really love them too 




DMK said:


> Small but perfectly formed



Thank you DMK 




bluenavy said:


> super cute



Thank you bluenavy 




chkpfbeliever said:


> *lollipop* - I love every single one of your purchases, especially the twllies. What design are they ? Can you share colorway as well ?



The twillies are really cute and I love the design! They are Collections Imperiales in colour beige/rose/vert 




Myrkur said:


> Ohh I love the bottom twilly! What is it called?



Hehe both twillies are the same design but I'd like to show two different sides ^^ They are Collections Imperiales


----------



## Lollipop15

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]



Congrats! I love the colors 




Kat.Lee said:


> Very sweet purchase. Congrats.



Thank you Kat! I love them all 




AvrilShower said:


> I have that twilly as well! Cute color for silk in wallet! Congratulations!!!



Thank you! Yayyy we're twins, these twillies are so cute and sweet!


----------



## megt10

MrH said:


> This is what I got from petit h for my this year Christmas tree ornament [emoji4][emoji268][emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186616
> View attachment 3186617
> View attachment 3186618



These are awesome.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778



It's gorgeous! I love the design of this shawl. It is so easy to wear. Congratulations.


----------



## klynneann

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 3185619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got it via FedEx..my first h.com order went perfectly! So happy I found this cutie by chance as it's out of stock in my state! [emoji8]



Love these colors together!



Lollipop15 said:


> My small purchases when I visited my SA this week



So pretty - love the wallet!



BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> Congrats - so classic!
> 
> View attachment 3186469





atomic110 said:


> SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke...
> Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently.
> I can't wait to try it out over the weekend &#128518;



It looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778


No excuse necessary (ever), it's fabulous. I can see the design much better in your photos than on the H website and it really is beautiful; I love the details....hmmm do I 'need' this too


----------



## PennyD2911

BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3186469




Congrats!


----------



## Newyork21

New Birkin for my 21st Birthday today! Bought in London wanted to share  I'm new to all this!x


----------



## atomic110

MrH said:


> This is what I got from petit h for my this year Christmas tree ornament [emoji4][emoji268][emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186616
> View attachment 3186617
> View attachment 3186618



I can imagine it will look beautiful on your Christmas tree, what a delightful 
way to decorate for this Christmas






eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778



No worries,
that's the best reason to shop! Lovely choice !


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have looked at it that way but haven't used it yet. I'll let you know. You do the same please!



You are so right, it's not very secure... 
gotta be extra careful when I open the flap... haven't try to wear it out... 






DMK said:


> So versatile and there's a video on YT by Sunny C showing it used as a chain strap for a Kelly Wallet




yes, saw a YouTube video but not sure it is by sunny c or not






HGT said:


> Love it, so pretty! Is it the 160? Thanks!




thanks! Yes, it is 160






bluenavy said:


> very classic, congrats




thank you !






Kat.Lee said:


> That's a fabulous way to wear it. Huge congrats.



Thanks! Tried few way of wearing it and making it as choker is more my thing..


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> I love the necklace on you. So wish I could wear silver.




thanks *megt10* I am sure that's a way to wear it. Perhaps wear it over the turtleneck top or scarf?






eternallove4bag said:


> U look SUPER PRETTY with this gorgeous necklace atomic110!!! What a neat idea to use it as a chain for ur C! Love the idea!!! Can u pls post pics of it when u do it? Can't wait [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



Thanks again *eternallove4bag*. I'll be posting it over 'Your Hermes in action' thread, stay tune~


----------



## EmileH

atomic110 said:


> You are so right, it's not very secure...
> gotta be extra careful when I open the flap... haven't try to wear it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, saw a YouTube video but not sure it is by sunny c or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! Yes, it is 160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Tried few way of wearing it and making it as choker is more my thing..




Interesting. Thanks. It looks pretty but I'll probably do it only in very limited circumstances. It's probably safer to buy a Chanel wallet on a chain for this purpose and protect our Hermes treasures.


----------



## atomic110

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting. Thanks. It looks pretty but I'll probably do it only in very limited circumstances. It's probably safer to buy a Chanel wallet on a chain for this purpose and protect our Hermes treasures.



Agreed.. my chanel WOC is still one of my favorite 'to-go' bag... this Constance long wallet + Farandole Necklace 160 combo probably will be used for special events &#128521;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats! I love the colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Kat! I love them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yayyy we're twins, these twillies are so cute and sweet!



Thank u Lolliop! I fell for the colors too [emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> It's gorgeous! I love the design of this shawl. It is so easy to wear. Congratulations.



Thank u so much meg [emoji8][emoji8]



DMK said:


> No excuse necessary (ever), it's fabulous. I can see the design much better in your photos than on the H website and it really is beautiful; I love the details....hmmm do I 'need' this too



U r so sweet DMK [emoji173]&#65039; really stunning in person. H website doesn't do these justice!!! Enabler that I am I will totally tell u to go for it[emoji12][emoji12]



atomic110 said:


> I can imagine it will look beautiful on your Christmas tree, what a delightful
> way to decorate for this Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries,
> that's the best reason to shop! Lovely choice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy  birthday, what a sweet present for special 21



Thank u atomic110 [emoji8][emoji8]



AvrilShower said:


> Beautiful!



Thank u so much AvrilShower[emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous CW. I love it too. Really really love your shawl collection. Congrats. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji175][emoji175]




Thank u my dear TPF friend! I was looking for one with baby pink to go with some of my pink outfit and viola I saw this and fell in love[emoji176]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> thanks *megt10* I am sure that's a way to wear it. Perhaps wear it over the turtleneck top or scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again *eternallove4bag*. I'll be posting it over 'Your Hermes in action' thread, stay tune~




I just saw it atomic110 and it's truly PHENOMENAL[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; LOVED IT!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Newyork21 said:


> New Birkin for my 21st Birthday today! Bought in London wanted to share  I'm new to all this!x




Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322] what a beautiful gift!!


----------



## cavluv

Newyork21 said:


> New Birkin for my 21st Birthday today! Bought in London wanted to share  I'm new to all this!x


Congrats and happy birthday...beautiful B to celebrate!


----------



## megt10

Newyork21 said:


> New Birkin for my 21st Birthday today! Bought in London wanted to share  I'm new to all this!x



Wow, happy birthday! Can't think of a better present. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> thanks *megt10* I am sure that's a way to wear it. Perhaps wear it over the turtleneck top or scarf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again *eternallove4bag*. I'll be posting it over 'Your Hermes in action' thread, stay tune~



I thought about that but living in SoCal I rarely wear a turtleneck so I just don't think it is a practical choice for me. I will just look longingly at everyone's pictures.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Newyork21 said:


> New Birkin for my 21st Birthday today! Bought in London wanted to share  I'm new to all this!x



Congrats,* Newyork*! What a great Birthday present.


----------



## DMK

Newyork21 said:


> New Birkin for my 21st Birthday today! Bought in London wanted to share  I'm new to all this!x


Happy 21st - perfect way to celebrate a milestone birthday


----------



## HGT

Newyork21 said:


> New Birkin for my 21st Birthday today! Bought in London wanted to share  I'm new to all this!x




Congrats! You started it off with the BEST purse!


----------



## MrH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh!!! Ur christmas tree is going to look phenomenal MrH [emoji173]&#65039;




[emoji4][emoji4]thx and I can't wait


----------



## Newyork21

HGT said:


> Congrats! You started it off with the BEST purse!




Not sure yet how to comment ! But thank you everyone for the lovely birthday wishes and comments


----------



## klynneann

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778



No excuses needed - it's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## minismurf04

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778




I love la mer in that cw darling no justification needed!! It's simply a masterpiece! Please post mod shots as I'd love to see how it drapes! [emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

klynneann said:


> No excuses needed - it's beautiful!  Congrats!



Thank u dear klynneann [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



minismurf04 said:


> I love la mer in that cw darling no justification needed!! It's simply a masterpiece! Please post mod shots as I'd love to see how it drapes! [emoji8]




Thank u so much minismurf  mod shots coming soon [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Met a TPF friend for a quick shopping outing and I walked out with this !! My 4th Be-Hapi !!


----------



## juliet827

A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).

I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## pinktailcat

juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




Wow what a beauty!! How are you planning to use your twilly ?? Love the sandals too. Beautiful collection....!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chkpfbeliever said:


> Met a TPF friend for a quick shopping outing and I walked out with this !! My 4th Be-Hapi !!
> 
> View attachment 3187902



What a fun shopping trip it must be! So lucky that u live near another TPFer chkpbeliever! Beautiful be-hapi [emoji173]&#65039;



juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



I am totally in love with ur beaded silk twill too Juliet!!! What a STUNNER it is[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## juliet827

pinktailcat said:


> Wow what a beauty!! How are you planning to use your twilly ?? Love the sandals too. Beautiful collection....!!



Thank you so much! I actually wore it as a belt (yes, a pretty snug-fitting one) over a back dress to dinner tonight!



eternallove4bag said:


> I am totally in love with ur beaded silk twill too Juliet!!! What a STUNNER it is[emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much, eternallove4bag! It also comes in a maxi twilly....the beading is so pretty. It came in the prettiest wooden jewelry box too.


----------



## juliet827

chkpfbeliever said:


> Met a TPF friend for a quick shopping outing and I walked out with this !! My 4th Be-Hapi !!
> 
> View attachment 3187902



So classic and chic! I bet you will wear this all the time.


----------



## juliet827

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778



Love this! The color combo is gorgeous!!!!! No excuses necessary.


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> I thought about that but living in SoCal I rarely wear a turtleneck so I just don't think it is a practical choice for me. I will just look longingly at everyone's pictures.



No worries * megt10*, I know how it feel. I'm living in tropical little tiny country that is either sunny or raining day. So sometime I saw a beautiful outfit but I couldn't buy because it's not practical at all... perhaps can find excuses and do some travelling to cold countries for some H acquisition trip? Lol..




juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Ur shopping excursion seem very rewarding ! Congrats


----------



## jenniferx430

juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




The Twilly Bijoux is beautiful!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## klynneann

chkpfbeliever said:


> Met a TPF friend for a quick shopping outing and I walked out with this !! My 4th Be-Hapi !!
> 
> View attachment 3187902



Twins!


----------



## klynneann

juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



   This twilly!!!!  I LOVE!!


----------



## Lushi

Bday gift from south coast store.


----------



## MYH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Met a TPF friend for a quick shopping outing and I walked out with this !! My 4th Be-Hapi !!
> 
> View attachment 3187902



Yay! What's the color on the other side?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eternallove4bag said:


> What a fun shopping trip it must be! So lucky that u live near another TPFer chkpbeliever! Beautiful be-hapi [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally in love with ur beaded silk twill too Juliet!!! What a STUNNER it is[emoji7][emoji7]




Eternalove4bag, yes I am very lucky indeed to have TPF friends close by to share our H passion.  Only you guys can understand !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




Love your twilly ! Great evening scarf around the neck !!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lushi said:


> Bday gift from south coast store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188079
> View attachment 3188080
> View attachment 3188081



Very lovely. 


juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



That's one gorgeous twilly. Too delicate to use it on a bag handle. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Met a TPF friend for a quick shopping outing and I walked out with this !! My 4th Be-Hapi !!
> 
> View attachment 3187902



What a fun to shop with a TPF friend and share your common H passion!


----------



## ari

MrH said:


> This is what I got from petit h for my this year Christmas tree ornament [emoji4][emoji268][emoji300]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186616
> View attachment 3186617
> View attachment 3186618



So gorgeous!


----------



## ari

Lushi said:


> Bday gift from south coast store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188079
> View attachment 3188080
> View attachment 3188081



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ari

BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3186469



Congrats! This is the queen of the bags to me!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> SA reserved this for me, Sautoir Farandole! Keke...
> Besides looping it as a choker necklace, apparently I can also use it as a chain for my Constance long clutch that I've purchased recently.
> I can't wait to try it out over the weekend &#128518;



Congrats atomic110! I love it, we are twins on the Farandole, I wear it with everything, got the matching bracelet as DH advised)) you il be very happy with it!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778



Oh my gosh! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MYH said:


> Yay! What's the color on the other side?



The other side is Fauve.  It is one of the easiest color combo and it works with my wardrobe.


----------



## ipodgirl

I went in to pick up my petit H order and came out with two beautiful scarfs lol.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ipodgirl said:


> I went in to pick up my petit H order and came out with two beautiful scarfs lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188200
> View attachment 3188201



Beautiful scarves and the cat charm is so lovely. Congrats.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

mcpro said:


> My new to me from fresh FSH!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183812
> View attachment 3183813
> View attachment 3183814


Very elegant. Congratulations!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;


A SO  Stunning


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


The Twilly Bijoux


----------



## ari

ipodgirl said:


> I went in to pick up my petit H order and came out with two beautiful scarfs lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188200
> View attachment 3188201


Very cute charm! And the scarfs are beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lushi said:


> Bday gift from south coast store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188079
> View attachment 3188080
> View attachment 3188081



Happy birthday Lushi[emoji322][emoji322]... Love ur clic. Clac! I have a weakness for them [emoji173]&#65039;



ipodgirl said:


> I went in to pick up my petit H order and came out with two beautiful scarfs lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188200
> View attachment 3188201




Ooooh I spy the black and white Boulevard [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; beautiful!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> Oh my gosh! Gorgeous! Congrats!




Thank u so much ari[emoji173]&#65039; couldn't resist this one [emoji4]


----------



## DMK

chkpfbeliever said:


> Met a TPF friend for a quick shopping outing and I walked out with this !! My 4th Be-Hapi !!
> 
> View attachment 3187902





juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Love all the black


----------



## DMK

Lushi said:


> Bday gift from south coast store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188079
> View attachment 3188080
> View attachment 3188081





ipodgirl said:


> I went in to pick up my petit H order and came out with two beautiful scarfs lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188200
> View attachment 3188201



A feast of orange boxes - enjoy all your purchases :snack:


----------



## cavluv

chkpfbeliever said:


> Met a TPF friend for a quick shopping outing and I walked out with this !! My 4th Be-Hapi !!
> 
> View attachment 3187902


Great modeling shot...love the behapi!!


----------



## cavluv

juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Love the sandals and the beaded twilly is gorgeous...plz share some modeling shots! I love twillys...there are so many ways to use them!


----------



## cavluv

Lushi said:


> Bday gift from south coast store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188079
> View attachment 3188080
> View attachment 3188081



Happy birthday...have fun wearing you new goodies out to celebrate!



ipodgirl said:


> I went in to pick up my petit H order and came out with two beautiful scarfs lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188200
> View attachment 3188201




I am just LOVING the scarves this season...nice choices!


----------



## AvrilShower

juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Very cool twilly!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## juliet827

klynneann said:


> This twilly!!!!  I LOVE!!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Love your twilly ! Great evening scarf around the neck !!





Kat.Lee said:


> Very lovely.
> 
> 
> That's one gorgeous twilly. Too delicate to use it on a bag handle.
> 
> 
> 
> What a fun to shop with a TPF friend and share your common H passion!





Hanna Flaneur said:


> The Twilly Bijoux





DMK said:


> A feast of orange boxes - enjoy all your purchases :snack:





cavluv said:


> Love the sandals and the beaded twilly is gorgeous...plz share some modeling shots! I love twillys...there are so many ways to use them!



Thank you all so much!


----------



## ipodgirl

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful scarves and the cat charm is so lovely. Congrats.




Thank you!! 



ari said:


> Very cute charm! And the scarfs are beautiful!




Thank you!! 




eternallove4bag said:


> Happy birthday Lushi[emoji322][emoji322]... Love ur clic. Clac! I have a weakness for them [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Ooooh I spy the black and white Boulevard [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; beautiful!!




Hehe as soon as my SA brought it out, I was like i must have it!



DMK said:


> A feast of orange boxes - enjoy all your purchases :snack:




Thank you!!



cavluv said:


> Happy birthday...have fun wearing you new goodies out to celebrate!
> 
> 
> I am just LOVING the scarves this season...nice choices!




Thank you!! I debated between pink and navy, but I think I made the right choice for me.


----------



## ipodgirl

BabyBenV said:


> Just got my new classy baby yesterday [emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3186469




Love it!! Congrats on the beauty!


----------



## ipodgirl

Lushi said:


> Bday gift from south coast store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188079
> View attachment 3188080
> View attachment 3188081




Sooo pretty!! Happy birthday!!


----------



## louboutal

Lushi said:


> Bday gift from south coast store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188079
> View attachment 3188080
> View attachment 3188081



Beautiful pieces! Happy birthday!!


----------



## louboutal

Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Congrats atomic110! I love it, we are twins on the Farandole, I wear it with everything, got the matching bracelet as DH advised)) you il be very happy with it!



Happy twin! Yes, I love it being so versatile and easy to match!


----------



## atomic110

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533



Yeah! Twin with you  Love you look


----------



## lulilu

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533



One of my favorite necklaces -- you will wear it a lot!


----------



## louboutal

atomic110 said:


> Yeah! Twin with you  Love you look




Yay! I'm going to try to wear it the way you modeled it too. Loved it on you!!


----------



## louboutal

atomic110 said:


> Yeah! Twin with you  Love you look




Love finding twins here hahaha. And thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533




Totally eyeing ur gorgeous C and ur beautiful Farandole [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Txoceangirl

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533


Love!  Congrats


----------



## Txoceangirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Ok I am not even going to make excuses for this one.. I loved it so I got it[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186776
> View attachment 3186777
> View attachment 3186778


It's beautiful. I just bought one as a gift for a relative!  Enjoy!


----------



## juliet827

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533



Just beautiful. I have wanted this for years. Love how you're wearing it too- very elegant.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Txoceangirl said:


> It's beautiful. I just bought one as a gift for a relative!  Enjoy!




Thank u Txoceangirl!!! Lucky relative [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LT bag lady

juliet827 said:


> A few goodies from my excursion to Hermes today (also bought some homewares but not so interesting).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this beaded silk twill (Twilly Bijoux).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




Gorgeous!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533


Love you Constance!!!


----------



## Lushi

Than you ladies for letting me share


----------



## loves

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533



you look like a million bucks, love it


----------



## AvrilShower

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533



Congratulations! I almost got it yesterday. Someone else is a little quicker than me.


----------



## Ccc1

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533


I love everything on you specially your Constance. You look so chic.


----------



## DMK

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533



Love the 160 length - it can be difficult to find really long necklaces and H isn't necessarily the first maker that springs to mind but I got the Confettis in 120cm earlier this year and I'm so happy with it. Congratulations on your purchase


----------



## HermesIRL

A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )


----------



## Bobmops

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533



Wow , love your look , louboutal !


----------



## Bobmops

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088



Amazing bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088


Amazing  Was it a SO?


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533


Love your whole outfit. The Constance especially


----------



## HermesIRL

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Amazing  Was it a SO?




No, it wasn't an SO but the store had it back ordered from 2 years ago and I got first call in it when it arrived. Very lucky as other K Ghillies destined for other European stores were being cancelled by the atelier. 

I have to add that the detailing is Evergrain.


----------



## Whispercrest

louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533


Love it ... it's on my Christmas list


----------



## speedyraven

Been sticking to my ban for a month. H angels rewarded me with these beauties [emoji4]



My first Croc CDC & two new Rodeos to accompany my lonely Tosca rodeo. Yippee!




Now back to Ban territory I go.. Hope next reward will be a bag [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

speedyraven said:


> Been sticking to my ban for a month. H angels rewarded me with these beauties [emoji4]
> View attachment 3189165
> 
> 
> My first Croc CDC & two new Rodeos to accompany my lonely Tosca rodeo. Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 3189166
> 
> 
> Now back to Ban territory I go.. Hope next reward will be a bag [emoji6]



I LOVE ur rodeos and CDC speedyraven! Ur rodeos match ur B and GP so well[emoji7][emoji7]



Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189088




What a pretty bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> WOW!!!!!!!!!! super gorgeous! congrats!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3189088





speedyraven said:


> Been sticking to my ban for a month. H angels rewarded me with these beauties [emoji4]
> View attachment 3189165
> 
> 
> My first Croc CDC & two new Rodeos to accompany my lonely Tosca rodeo. Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 3189166
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to Ban territory I go.. Hope next reward will be a bag [emoji6]



Beautiful Croc CDC!!!! and cute Rodeos! congrats!


louboutal said:


> Just added the Farandole 160 to my small H collection. I love how many different ways I can wear it!!
> 
> View attachment 3188533


 Farandole is gogeous!


----------



## LadyMartin

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088



Oh wow ,  what a beautiful bag!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Blue Rain

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189088




Love the different leather effect. What a beauty!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088


Congratulations!  Such a lovely design!


----------



## cavluv

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088


WOW...really gorgeous and would love to see more pictures. Was just thinking yesterday how much I admire ghillies in dark neutrals to really call attention to the styling instead of the color. Congratulations!!!


----------



## atomic110

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088



Omg omg omg... I'm experience heart attack now... what a stunning master piece... is it a SO?


----------



## atomic110

speedyraven said:


> Been sticking to my ban for a month. H angels rewarded me with these beauties [emoji4]
> View attachment 3189165
> 
> 
> My first Croc CDC & two new Rodeos to accompany my lonely Tosca rodeo. Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 3189166
> 
> 
> Now back to Ban territory I go.. Hope next reward will be a bag [emoji6]



I'll set myself free too if I've been offer the same... beautiful!


----------



## Chubbymoo

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088



Oh my! It's stunning! You are one lucky gal!


----------



## klynneann

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088



WOW.    The trim looks metallic in this photo - incredible!


----------



## bluenavy

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088


 
it's gorgeous, congrats


----------



## bluenavy

speedyraven said:


> Been sticking to my ban for a month. H angels rewarded me with these beauties [emoji4]
> View attachment 3189165
> 
> 
> My first Croc CDC & two new Rodeos to accompany my lonely Tosca rodeo. Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 3189166
> 
> 
> Now back to Ban territory I go.. Hope next reward will be a bag [emoji6]


 
Love everything.  Recently fell in love with cdc crocs.  I originally did not think they would look good on me.  I have requested a few selection of colors, can't wait to have one.


----------



## HGT

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189088




Stunning!


----------



## juliet827

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088



Oh, how fabulous!!!!! Beautiful combination!!!!


----------



## DMK

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088


Stunning - and you just got a call from them - that's the stuff of Hermes legend


----------



## DMK

speedyraven said:


> Been sticking to my ban for a month. H angels rewarded me with these beauties [emoji4]
> View attachment 3189165
> 
> 
> My first Croc CDC & two new Rodeos to accompany my lonely Tosca rodeo. Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 3189166
> 
> 
> Now back to Ban territory I go.. Hope next reward will be a bag [emoji6]



Super cute


----------



## louboutal

eternallove4bag said:


> Totally eyeing ur gorgeous C and ur beautiful Farandole [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!! 



Txoceangirl said:


> Love!  Congrats




Thanks! 



juliet827 said:


> Just beautiful. I have wanted this for years. Love how you're wearing it too- very elegant.




Me too! It took me way too long to pull the trigger. You should go for it! 



LOUKPEACH said:


> Love you Constance!!!




Thank you! She's my fav in my collection. 



loves said:


> you look like a million bucks, love it




Thank you so much! [emoji7]



AvrilShower said:


> Congratulations! I almost got it yesterday. Someone else is a little quicker than me.




Aww I'm so sorry. I'm sure another one will come your way soon! 




Ccc1 said:


> I love everything on you specially your Constance. You look so chic.




Thank you!! [emoji173]&#65039;



DMK said:


> Love the 160 length - it can be difficult to find really long necklaces and H isn't necessarily the first maker that springs to mind but I got the Confettis in 120cm earlier this year and I'm so happy with it. Congratulations on your purchase




Yes and I'm a sucker for long necklaces too. The confettis is beautiful too. Do you a modeling pic of it? I'd love to see!!


----------



## louboutal

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189088




Omg ghillies + black!! This is a dream! Congrats!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Myrkur

The Evelyne is new, in Rubis [emoji4]


----------



## bluenavy

Myrkur said:


> The Evelyne is new, in Rubis [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3189675




I love the color, congrats


----------



## AvrilShower

Myrkur said:


> The Evelyne is new, in Rubis [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3189675



Both look so beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Myrkur

bluenavy said:


> I love the color, congrats







AvrilShower said:


> Both look so beautiful! Congratulations!!!




Thank you!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Myrkur said:


> The Evelyne is new, in Rubis [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3189675


Gorgeous!  Congrats


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> The Evelyne is new, in Rubis [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3189675




So gorgeous!! Is this ruby? Love it Myrkur[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> The Evelyne is new, in Rubis [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3189675




So pretty!


----------



## Txoceangirl

A few goodies for my new home!  

Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island


----------



## juliet827

Txoceangirl said:


> A few goodies for my new home!
> 
> Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island



Love, love love all of it. I collect the Mosaique too and just this weekend bought some of the square plates. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Txoceangirl said:


> A few goodies for my new home!
> 
> Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island




Ooooh! Super pretty and dainty Txoceangirl!!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Txoceangirl said:


> A few goodies for my new home!
> 
> Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island






 Beautiful!  I LOVE your counter top as well.


----------



## jenniferx430

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189088




Wow this bag is amazingly beautiful!! Congrats!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088



WOWOWOWOW!!! This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088


Swooning over her!


----------



## speedyraven

eternallove4bag said:


> I LOVE ur rodeos and CDC speedyraven! Ur rodeos match ur B and GP so well[emoji7][emoji7]&#65039;







ari said:


> Beautiful Croc CDC!!!! and cute Rodeos! congrats!







atomic110 said:


> I'll set myself free too if I've been offer the same... beautiful!







bluenavy said:


> Love everything.  Recently fell in love with cdc crocs.  I originally did not think they would look good on me.  I have requested a few selection of colors, can't wait to have one.







DMK said:


> Super cute




Thank you all [emoji16] I'm about to start an 8-day shift so they will cheer me up.
Bluenavy, I hope you get your CDC soon. I would love to get a bright blue & a pink one day. Droool...


----------



## speedyraven

Txoceangirl said:


> A few goodies for my new home!
> 
> Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island




Great choices! I might get the mosaique too once I've got more space. I second bbbarbbb's comment- nice countertop! [emoji4]


----------



## Evita98

speedyraven said:


> Been sticking to my ban for a month. H angels rewarded me with these beauties [emoji4]
> View attachment 3189165
> 
> 
> My first Croc CDC & two new Rodeos to accompany my lonely Tosca rodeo. Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 3189166
> 
> 
> Now back to Ban territory I go.. Hope next reward will be a bag [emoji6]


Love these rodeo!
What size is yellow rodeo?


----------



## atomic110

Myrkur said:


> The Evelyne is new, in Rubis [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3189675



Lovely rubis! Congrats 







Txoceangirl said:


> A few goodies for my new home!
> 
> Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island



Beautiful pieces to add into new home!


----------



## DMK

Myrkur said:


> The Evelyne is new, in Rubis [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3189675



Love the colour 



Txoceangirl said:


> A few goodies for my new home!
> 
> Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island



So nice - and absolutely perfect on your light grey marble countertop


----------



## PennyD2911

My latest [emoji4][emoji4]

Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp

Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine

Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose

Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H


----------



## honhon

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> View attachment 3189088


beautiful bag cormac!


----------



## Lushi

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156




So pretty.


----------



## louboutal

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156



Wow!!! What a stunning b! congrats on all your lovely acquisitions


----------



## Bobmops

speedyraven said:


> Been sticking to my ban for a month. H angels rewarded me with these beauties [emoji4]
> View attachment 3189165
> 
> 
> My first Croc CDC & two new Rodeos to accompany my lonely Tosca rodeo. Yippee!
> 
> View attachment 3189166
> 
> 
> Now back to Ban territory I go.. Hope next reward will be a bag [emoji6]


Lovely horsy ! Love the CDC!


----------



## Bobmops

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156


Great newbies !! Enjoi &#128536;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Txoceangirl said:


> A few goodies for my new home!
> 
> Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island



Wow ! I need those !!


----------



## HermesIRL

DMK said:


> Stunning - and you just got a call from them - that's the stuff of Hermes legend



Thanks!! I've been planning it since March really, but it came in last week. Similar bags destined for other European sores had been cancelled by the Atelier so we were lucky!



louboutal said:


> Omg ghillies + black!! This is a dream! Congrats!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks!



jenniferx430 said:


> Wow this bag is amazingly beautiful!! Congrats!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! 



AvrilShower said:


> WOWOWOWOW!!! This is gorgeous!!!



Thanks! Photos don't do it justice, IRL is truly is special. 



Txoceangirl said:


> Swooning over her!



I know, I've been looking at my Camera Roll 10 times a day since Friday LOL! Thanks!



honhon said:


> beautiful bag cormac!



Thank you!


----------



## HermesIRL

klynneann said:


> WOW.    The trim looks metallic in this photo - incredible!





Chubbymoo said:


> Oh my! It's stunning! You are one lucky gal!





atomic110 said:


> Omg omg omg... I'm experience heart attack now... what a stunning master piece... is it a SO?





cavluv said:


> WOW...really gorgeous and would love to see more pictures. Was just thinking yesterday how much I admire ghillies in dark neutrals to really call attention to the styling instead of the color. Congratulations!!!





bbbarbbb said:


> Congratulations!  Such a lovely design!



THANKS GUYS! )) 



Blue Rain said:


> Love the different leather effect. What a beauty!


----------



## kewave

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156


 
Very nice, classy!


----------



## DMK

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156


OMG! Congratulations, you must be delighted


----------



## SugarMama

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156



My oh my.  Super congrats - all magnificent!


----------



## antheakuma

Myrkur said:


> The Evelyne is new, in Rubis [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3189675


 Congrats! Is this the PM size?


----------



## AvrilShower

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156



Superb!!! Love your 35B! Congratulations!


----------



## cavluv

Txoceangirl said:


> A few goodies for my new home!
> 
> Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island


Love both these collections...the mosaic is one of my faves because it reminds me of the Sevres store. Beautiful!!!


----------



## cavluv

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156


Beautiful...love the B and the gold hardware on the Dogon!


----------



## smile4me6

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189088




This is gorgeous!!!! I also love you YouTube videos!!!  Will you do a video on this lovely bag?


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156




G[emoji7]RGEOUS!!! Love it all !!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156




Omg!!! What a beauty!!! Beautiful classic color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the twillies and the dogon wallet too[emoji7]


----------



## temps

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156




Your B is my dream!  Beautiful!!


----------



## periogirl28

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156



Congrats on your SO and everything is so stunning together!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156




Oh PennyD!  This is my dream B!  Did you SO it? More interior pics please!  Congrats all around!


----------



## atomic110

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156



All your goodies are stunning! I want it all~ congrats


----------



## DMK

Cormac said:


> Thanks!! I've been planning it since March really, but it came in last week. Similar bags destined for other European sores had been cancelled by the Atelier so we were lucky!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Photos don't do it justice, IRL is truly is special.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I've been looking at my Camera Roll 10 times a day since Friday LOL! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Well done the team at BT!


----------



## PennyD2911

Cormac said:


> A special pick up last Friday. Introducing the Kelly Ghillies 32 in Noir Togo with Indigo detailing. It looks so like dry and wet black ink IRL it's amazing )
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189088




Congratulations!
enjoy&#10083;


----------



## PennyD2911

Lushi said:


> So pretty.







louboutal said:


> Wow!!! What a stunning b! congrats on all your lovely acquisitions







Bobmops said:


> Great newbies !! Enjoi [emoji8][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







kewave said:


> Very nice, classy!







DMK said:


> OMG! Congratulations, you must be delighted







SugarMama said:


> My oh my.  Super congrats - all magnificent!







AvrilShower said:


> Superb!!! Love your 35B! Congratulations!







cavluv said:


> Beautiful...love the B and the gold hardware on the Dogon!




Thank you all![emoji166]
I am so loving this Birkin&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;
It's my 20th (bought & sold through the years) Birkin and I plan for it to be my last as I have kept 3 a perfect number for me. I think it is a perfect ending.


----------



## PennyD2911

atomic110 said:


> All your goodies are stunning! I want it all~ congrats




LOL - thank you!


----------



## PennyD2911

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh PennyD!  This is my dream B!  Did you SO it? More interior pics please!  Congrats all around!




Thank you!  I will post some interior pics for you today. If anyone is thinking to use RJ for their SO I can say I'm very very pleased with the choice!


----------



## PennyD2911

LaenaLovely said:


> Oh PennyD!  This is my dream B!  Did you SO it? More interior pics please!  Congrats all around!




Requested interior pics. [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	







The 3rd pic shows the interior in full sun.  The last pic shows the interior comparing with the RJ Rodeo.


----------



## bluenavy

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156


 


gorgeous, congrats


----------



## bluenavy

Txoceangirl said:


> A few goodies for my new home!
> 
> Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island


 


so pretty


----------



## eternallove4bag

PennyD2911 said:


> Requested interior pics. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190694
> View attachment 3190695
> View attachment 3190696
> View attachment 3190697
> 
> 
> The 3rd pic shows the interior in full sun.  The last pic shows the interior comparing with the RJ Rodeo.




Inside she is even more gorgeous if that's possible!! Beautiful Penny[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PennyD2911

bluenavy said:


> gorgeous, congrats




Thank you. [emoji166]


----------



## PennyD2911

eternallove4bag said:


> Inside she is even more gorgeous if that's possible!! Beautiful Penny[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you el4b[emoji257]
This is a stunning color combo&#10083;&#10083;


----------



## DMK

PennyD2911 said:


> Requested interior pics. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190694
> View attachment 3190695
> View attachment 3190696
> View attachment 3190697
> 
> 
> The 3rd pic shows the interior in full sun.  The last pic shows the interior comparing with the RJ Rodeo.


You're so kind to show the interior pics too.  How do you find the Mai Tai insert - do you always use them?


----------



## PennyD2911

DMK said:


> You're so kind to show the interior pics too.  How do you find the Mai Tai insert - do you always use them?




You can purchase the insert at maitaicollection.com. 
This is my first one and I love it. The French linen fabric and detailed stitching make this insert really special.


----------



## birkin10600

PennyD2911 said:


> Requested interior pics. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190694
> View attachment 3190695
> View attachment 3190696
> View attachment 3190697
> 
> 
> The 3rd pic shows the interior in full sun.  The last pic shows the interior comparing with the RJ Rodeo.



So beautiful!  Love this combo!


----------



## AvrilShower

PennyD2911 said:


> Requested interior pics. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190694
> View attachment 3190695
> View attachment 3190696
> View attachment 3190697
> 
> 
> The 3rd pic shows the interior in full sun.  The last pic shows the interior comparing with the RJ Rodeo.



Gorgeous Penny!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

PennyD2911 said:


> Requested interior pics. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190694
> View attachment 3190695
> View attachment 3190696
> View attachment 3190697
> 
> 
> The 3rd pic shows the interior in full sun.  The last pic shows the interior comparing with the RJ Rodeo.




Such a beautiful combination. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

PennyD2911 said:


> Requested interior pics. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190694
> View attachment 3190695
> View attachment 3190696
> View attachment 3190697
> 
> 
> The 3rd pic shows the interior in full sun.  The last pic shows the interior comparing with the RJ Rodeo.



What a gorgeous bag. Big congrats!


----------



## PennyD2911

birkin10600 said:


> So beautiful!  Love this combo!







AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous Penny!!! Thank you for sharing!!!







Kat.Lee said:


> Such a beautiful combination. Congrats!







Rami00 said:


> What a gorgeous bag. Big congrats!




Thanks everyone![emoji166]
I am very very pleased with everything!  The Noir/RJ combo is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156



Wow that is just stunning. Huge congratulations.


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> G[emoji7]RGEOUS!!! Love it all !!




TY![emoji178]


----------



## PennyD2911

megt10 said:


> Wow that is just stunning. Huge congratulations.




Thank you meg. [emoji166]


----------



## PennyD2911

bluenavy said:


> gorgeous, congrats




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Txoceangirl

speedyraven said:


> Great choices! I might get the mosaique too once I've got more space. I second bbbarbbb's comment- nice countertop! [emoji4]





atomic110 said:


> Lovely rubis! Congrats
> 
> Beautiful pieces to add into new home!





DMK said:


> Love the colour
> 
> 
> 
> So nice - and absolutely perfect on your light grey marble countertop





Bobmops said:


> Wow ! I need those !!





cavluv said:


> Love both these collections...the mosaic is one of my faves because it reminds me of the Sevres store. Beautiful!!!





bluenavy said:


> so pretty






Thank you all!  This home took too so long to remodel, now we can decorate. I did the marble throughout the house.  Mosaic reminds me of Sevres and I always love going there and having lunch.  Bleus brings the beauty of the pacific ocean into my kitchen (which has an ocean view). Feeling very fortunate...


----------



## Txoceangirl

cavluv said:


> Love both these collections...the mosaic is one of my faves because it reminds me of the Sevres store. Beautiful!!!





juliet827 said:


> Love, love love all of it. I collect the Mosaique too and just this weekend bought some of the square plates. Gorgeous!!!





eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh! Super pretty and dainty Txoceangirl!!





bbbarbbb said:


> Beautiful!  I LOVE your counter top as well.



Thank you so much!  Enjoying looking at beautiful H goodies in my home instead of just my closet


----------



## Txoceangirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Requested interior pics. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190694
> View attachment 3190695
> View attachment 3190696
> View attachment 3190697
> 
> 
> The 3rd pic shows the interior in full sun.  The last pic shows the interior comparing with the RJ Rodeo.


I'm in LOVE with this beautiful bag!  Congratulations


----------



## PennyD2911

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm in LOVE with this beautiful bag!  Congratulations




Awe, thank you![emoji166]


----------



## PennyD2911

Txoceangirl said:


> A few goodies for my new home!
> 
> Mosaique for my vanity and bleus for my kitchen island




Those are really pretty. Love the gray mosaic!


----------



## DMK

PennyD2911 said:


> You can purchase the insert at maitaicollection.com.
> This is my first one and I love it. The French linen fabric and detailed stitching make this insert really special.


Thanks for the tip - after 20 Birkins I reckon you're an expert!  Enjoy your fabulous new addition


----------



## PennyD2911

DMK said:


> Thanks for the tip - after 20 Birkins I reckon you're an expert!  Enjoy your fabulous new addition




Those 20 Birkins purchased and the ones that were sold have been over a span of several years. [emoji4][emoji4]
Including the Noir/RJ I have 3 now, the others are Graphite Croc PHW and Rouge Vif Fjord PHW.  So I think I finally have my Birkin collection perfected. [emoji1]
Interesting though that in all that time I never used an organizer. The one from Mai Tai is my first.


----------



## Bobmops

Txoceangirl said:


> Thank you all!  This home took too so long to remodel, now we can decorate. I did the marble throughout the house.  Mosaic reminds me of Sevres and I always love going there and having lunch.  Bleus brings the beauty of the pacific ocean into my kitchen (which has an ocean view). Feeling very fortunate...



Sounds great ! Love the marble and ocean view&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## tinkerbell69

Love at first sight when I saw this necklace  ~ it's called Kara


----------



## Myrkur

bbbarbbb said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats





eternallove4bag said:


> So gorgeous!! Is this ruby? Love it Myrkur[emoji173]&#65039;





Pocketbook Pup said:


> So pretty!





atomic110 said:


> Lovely rubis! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pieces to add into new home!





DMK said:


> Love the colour
> 
> 
> 
> So nice - and absolutely perfect on your light grey marble countertop





antheakuma said:


> Congrats! Is this the PM size?



Thank you  This is the GM  (33 cm) size, the Kelly is a 32 cm for reference..


----------



## ayc

PennyD2911 said:


> Thanks everyone![emoji166]
> I am very very pleased with everything!  The Noir/RJ combo is gorgeous!


 
OMG this is beautiful !


----------



## periogirl28

Picked up a card case to fit in the teeny bags Hermes is releasing nowadays. Guernsey card case in Rose Azalée Epsom. 





Couldn't get the exact shade. IRL it's lighter pink with a touch of coral.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Picked up a card case to fit in the teeny bags Hermes is releasing nowadays. Guernsey card case in Rose Azalée Epsom.
> View attachment 3191425
> 
> View attachment 3191426
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the exact shade. IRL it's lighter pink with a touch of coral.




What a gorgeous color periogirl[emoji176][emoji176] I bet u will get a lot of use out of this beauty!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous color periogirl[emoji176][emoji176] I bet u will get a lot of use out of this beauty!


----------



## spylove22

periogirl28 said:


> Picked up a card case to fit in the teeny bags Hermes is releasing nowadays. Guernsey card case in Rose Azalée Epsom.
> View attachment 3191425
> 
> View attachment 3191426
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the exact shade. IRL it's lighter pink with a touch of coral.



 I love the color!!! Congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

spylove22 said:


> I love the color!!! Congrats!!



So do I,  thanks very much!


----------



## CathBB

periogirl28 said:


> Picked up a card case to fit in the teeny bags Hermes is releasing nowadays. Guernsey card case in Rose Azalée Epsom.
> View attachment 3191425
> 
> View attachment 3191426
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the exact shade. IRL it's lighter pink with a touch of coral.



wow lovely pink nice


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Picked up a card case to fit in the teeny bags Hermes is releasing nowadays. Guernsey card case in Rose Azalée Epsom.
> View attachment 3191425
> 
> View attachment 3191426
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the exact shade. IRL it's lighter pink with a touch of coral.



Like the form, bet it is very functional too!


----------



## periogirl28

CathBB said:


> wow lovely pink nice



Thanks, I am very happy with it! 



atomic110 said:


> Like the form, bet it is very functional too!



I am hoping it would be!


----------



## sparklelisab

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156



*Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.


----------



## bbbarbbb

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156


Beautiful choices....Omigosh the Birkin is stunning  Huge congrats!


----------



## Myrkur

sparklelisab said:


> *Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.




Love your Les Leopards... I wanted the exact same jn PHW but my size , the smallest, was sold out through whole Europe (he mentioned worldwide but I don't think he can see stock for the whole world right) and there were only 2 in Paris but the Paris store wanted to keep it for themselves ... It was supposed to be my birthday present [emoji17]


----------



## PennyD2911

sparklelisab said:


> *Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.




Thank you! Yes, she is absolutely gorgeous&#10083;&#10083;
Congrats on your SO!


----------



## PennyD2911

bbbarbbb said:


> Beautiful choices....Omigosh the Birkin is stunning  Huge congrats!




Thank you![emoji166]


----------



## PennyD2911

periogirl28 said:


> Picked up a card case to fit in the teeny bags Hermes is releasing nowadays. Guernsey card case in Rose Azalée Epsom.
> View attachment 3191425
> 
> View attachment 3191426
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the exact shade. IRL it's lighter pink with a touch of coral.




Beautiful color! Congrats~


----------



## sparklelisab

Myrkur said:


> Love your Les Leopards... I wanted the exact same jn PHW but my size , the smallest, was sold out through whole Europe (he mentioned worldwide but I don't think he can see stock for the whole world right) and there were only 2 in Paris but the Paris store wanted to keep it for themselves ... It was supposed to be my birthday present [emoji17]



I am so sorry to hear this. I just looked on the US website and they have a 65 but not a 62 with phw.     I would have bought it for you.....


----------



## eternallove4bag

sparklelisab said:


> *Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.




Stunning stack sparklelisab [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Luvbolide

PennyD2911 said:


> Requested interior pics. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190694
> View attachment 3190695
> View attachment 3190696
> View attachment 3190697
> 
> 
> The 3rd pic shows the interior in full sun.  The last pic shows the interior comparing with the RJ Rodeo.






One of my fave color combos!  That B is beyond fabulous!!!!!!  What a finish!!!!!


----------



## Luvbolide

sparklelisab said:


> *Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.





Oooohhhhh, love that stack!!  My latest purchase was the Les Leopards bangle, too.  But in my dainty way I got the mega-wide.  Took forever to get it and we started looking before PHW hit the stores.  Enjoy yours - and your new soon to B - I love brushed hardware!


----------



## PennyD2911

Luvbolide said:


> One of my fave color combos!  That B is beyond fabulous!!!!!!  What a finish!!!!!




Thank you A![emoji178]


----------



## bluenavy

periogirl28 said:


> Picked up a card case to fit in the teeny bags Hermes is releasing nowadays. Guernsey card case in Rose Azalée Epsom.
> View attachment 3191425
> 
> View attachment 3191426
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the exact shade. IRL it's lighter pink with a touch of coral.


 


I love the color


----------



## Newyork21

megt10 said:


> Wow that is just stunning. Huge congratulations.


that is so gorgeous !!! Congrats!  were you waiting long for it ?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Picked up a card case to fit in the teeny bags Hermes is releasing nowadays. Guernsey card case in Rose Azalée Epsom.
> View attachment 3191425
> 
> View attachment 3191426
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the exact shade. IRL it's lighter pink with a touch of coral.



That is beautiful. Where did you find it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That is beautiful. Where did you find it if you don't mind me asking?




I found it online on Hermes.com. )


----------



## periogirl28

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful color! Congrats~







bluenavy said:


> I love the color




Thank you both very much!


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> Picked up a card case to fit in the teeny bags Hermes is releasing nowadays. Guernsey card case in Rose Azalée Epsom.
> View attachment 3191425
> 
> View attachment 3191426
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the exact shade. IRL it's lighter pink with a touch of coral.


Love this card case and its color!


----------



## periogirl28

Txoceangirl said:


> Love this card case and its color!




Thank you!


----------



## LaenaLovely

PennyD2911 said:


> Requested interior pics. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190694
> View attachment 3190695
> View attachment 3190696
> View attachment 3190697
> 
> 
> The 3rd pic shows the interior in full sun.  The last pic shows the interior comparing with the RJ Rodeo.




Thank you!  These are a real treat!  I think I want to move in and live in your b I love that color so much!


----------



## PennyD2911

LaenaLovely said:


> Thank you!  These are a real treat!  I think I want to move in and live in your b I love that color so much!




LOL - it was my pleasure to share the pics&#10083;


----------



## DMK

periogirl28 said:


> Picked up a card case to fit in the teeny bags Hermes is releasing nowadays. Guernsey card case in Rose Azalée Epsom.
> View attachment 3191425
> 
> View attachment 3191426
> 
> 
> Couldn't get the exact shade. IRL it's lighter pink with a touch of coral.



Perfect pink 



sparklelisab said:


> *Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.



The bangles look fabulous together and congratulations on the SO - exciting


----------



## periogirl28

DMK said:


> Perfect pink
> 
> 
> 
> The bangles look fabulous together and congratulations on the SO - exciting



Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

sparklelisab said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I just looked on the US website and they have a 65 but not a 62 with phw.     I would have bought it for you.....



Thanks sweetie.. Let's hope it will randomly pop up one day !


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

sparklelisab said:


> *Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.


Lovely collection


----------



## cuselover




----------



## PennyD2911

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3192993




Pretty! Love the Clic- Clac bracelets![emoji178]


----------



## weibandy

Today I got this Twilly from the Collections Imperiales.  It was the only one in the store and the Sales Specialist was very nice to look extra hard and find it in the back room.


  It is here on a non-H purse.  I do not have any Hermes purses yet, though imagine this may change......


----------



## rainneday

sparklelisab said:


> *Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.



This stack is TDF!  Wow.



cuselover said:


> View attachment 3192993



Very nice, classic H! Congrats! I get so much use out of my clic. 



weibandy said:


> Today I got this Twilly from the Collections Imperiales.  It was the only one in the store and the Sales Specialist was very nice to look extra hard and find it in the back room.
> 
> 
> It is here on a non-H purse.  I do not have any Hermes purses yet, though imagine this may change......



This is a beautiful Twilly! Oh gosh, I like this a lot...your bag is pretty too!


----------



## PennyD2911

weibandy said:


> Today I got this Twilly from the Collections Imperiales.  It was the only one in the store and the Sales Specialist was very nice to look extra hard and find it in the back room.
> 
> 
> It is here on a non-H purse.  I do not have any Hermes purses yet, though imagine this may change......




That's a beautiful Twilly!


----------



## vfckep

Finally found a rodeo...


----------



## Blueboxes

vfckep said:


> Finally found a rodeo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193208



Oh I love this &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

vfckep said:


> Finally found a rodeo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193208



So pretty!!! What an awesome find [emoji173]&#65039;



weibandy said:


> Today I got this Twilly from the Collections Imperiales.  It was the only one in the store and the Sales Specialist was very nice to look extra hard and find it in the back room.
> 
> 
> It is here on a non-H purse.  I do not have any Hermes purses yet, though imagine this may change......



Beautiful! Twins with u [emoji7]



cuselover said:


> View attachment 3192993




Love clic clacs! Black is so versatile!!


----------



## cavluv

weibandy said:


> Today I got this Twilly from the Collections Imperiales.  It was the only one in the store and the Sales Specialist was very nice to look extra hard and find it in the back room.
> 
> 
> It is here on a non-H purse.  I do not have any Hermes purses yet, though imagine this may change......


Love the whole Imperiales selection...it's really beautiful in this color way. Thanks for sharing! I am sure it won't be long until your new twilly attracts her perfect H bag &#128526;


----------



## lulilu

This necklace -- love sanguine lizard and have two astral bracelets that match this.  Also a 35B in malachite but you all know what that looks like.


----------



## eternallove4bag

lulilu said:


> media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/import/F/F05/F054/item/default/H052808FC9M.jpg
> This necklace -- love sanguine lizard and have two astral bracelets that match this.  Also a 35B in malachite but you all know what that looks like.




Such a pretty necklace lulilu[emoji173]&#65039; and it must look killer with matching bracelets!


----------



## AvrilShower

weibandy said:


> Today I got this Twilly from the Collections Imperiales.  It was the only one in the store and the Sales Specialist was very nice to look extra hard and find it in the back room.
> 
> 
> It is here on a non-H purse.  I do not have any Hermes purses yet, though imagine this may change......



Super cute! We are twillies twins &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## AvrilShower

vfckep said:


> Finally found a rodeo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193208



I could use one too!!!


----------



## periogirl28

lulilu said:


> This necklace -- love sanguine lizard and have two astral bracelets that match this.  Also a 35B in malachite but you all know what that looks like.



Ooooo nice! And we don't mind seeing your Malachyte too! Congrats!


----------



## ellietilly

After lusting after eternallove4bag's grey Lexie boots, my amazing SM has managed to find me a pair and I picked them up this afternoon, adore them [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

ellietilly said:


> After lusting after eternallove4bag's grey Lexie boots, my amazing SM has managed to find me a pair and I picked them up this afternoon, adore them [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193383



These are pretty and look very comfortable!


----------



## Keren16

cavluv said:


> love the whole imperiales selection...it's really beautiful in this color way. Thanks for sharing! I am sure it won't be long until your new twilly attracts her perfect h bag [emoji41]




+1!


----------



## bedhead

ellietilly said:


> After lusting after eternallove4bag's grey Lexie boots, my amazing SM has managed to find me a pair and I picked them up this afternoon, adore them [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193383



Love these! Do you find them comfortable?


----------



## weibandy

rainneday said:


> This is a beautiful Twilly! Oh gosh, I like this a lot...your bag is pretty too!



Thank you so much!  The twilly really gave the bag a lovely look.


----------



## ellietilly

bedhead said:


> Love these! Do you find them comfortable?




Hi, I only tried them on in store but they seem very comfortable. The suede is incredibly soft, the toe is an almond shape and the heel is around 5/6cm so all adds up to a very wearable style. I'm going to get a non-slip sole added to help with wintery, wet pavements. Eternallove4bag posted some great mod shots with hers.


----------



## weibandy

PennyD2911 said:


> That's a beautiful Twilly!





eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty!!! What an awesome find [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Twins with u [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love clic clacs! Black is so versatile!!





cavluv said:


> Love the whole Imperiales selection...it's really beautiful in this color way. Thanks for sharing! I am sure it won't be long until your new twilly attracts her perfect H bag &#128526;





AvrilShower said:


> Super cute! We are twillies twins &#128512;&#128512;





Keren16 said:


> +1!



Thank you so much for your kind words on the new twilly!  I am glad to be twilly twins .  Such a feminine touch to a bag.


----------



## Moirai

weibandy said:


> Today I got this Twilly from the Collections Imperiales.  It was the only one in the store and the Sales Specialist was very nice to look extra hard and find it in the back room.
> It is here on a non-H purse.  I do not have any Hermes purses yet, though imagine this may change......



This twilly is so pretty and feminine. Congrats on finding one. Perfect match to your bag.


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Today I got this Twilly from the Collections Imperiales.  It was the only one in the store and the Sales Specialist was very nice to look extra hard and find it in the back room.
> 
> 
> It is here on a non-H purse.  I do not have any Hermes purses yet, though imagine this may change......




That is a perfect pairing. [emoji175] Congrats.


----------



## Moirai

ellietilly said:


> After lusting after eternallove4bag's grey Lexie boots, my amazing SM has managed to find me a pair and I picked them up this afternoon, adore them [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193383



Love these boots, the color and suede! Congrats, ellietilly! Please mod for us when you can.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ellietilly said:


> After lusting after eternallove4bag's grey Lexie boots, my amazing SM has managed to find me a pair and I picked them up this afternoon, adore them [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193383




Gorgeous Lexie boots. Love H suede! Congrats. Hope to see your mod shots soon.


----------



## Moirai

lulilu said:


> media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/import/F/F05/F054/item/default/H052808FC9M.jpg
> This necklace -- love sanguine lizard and have two astral bracelets that match this.  Also a 35B in malachite but you all know what that looks like.



Pretty colors! Love lizard too! Congrats!


----------



## Moirai

vfckep said:


> Finally found a rodeo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193208



Congrats! Your charms look great on your Evie!


----------



## Moirai

sparklelisab said:


> *Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.





cuselover said:


> View attachment 3192993



Lovely stacks, sparklelisab and cuselover! Prefect on your wrists.


----------



## Bobmops

sparklelisab said:


> *Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.



Wow! I have to save this pic ! So amazing stack &#128525;&#128525;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## ghoztz

PennyD2911 said:


> My latest [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Noir/Rose Jaipur  T Stamp
> 
> Dogon Recto Verso Togo GHW Rouge Pivoine
> 
> Twillies on Birkin handels - Brides et Gris Gris Marine/Turquoise/Rose
> 
> Rodeo Rose Jaipur/Rose Shocking/Rouge H
> 
> View attachment 3190151
> View attachment 3190152
> View attachment 3190153
> View attachment 3190154
> View attachment 3190155
> View attachment 3190156


 


Your B is too gorgeous!!  I drool a little when I see the RJ popping out...  Congrats!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> After lusting after eternallove4bag's grey Lexie boots, my amazing SM has managed to find me a pair and I picked them up this afternoon, adore them [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193383



YAY!!! U got them ellietilly[emoji7][emoji7] u will absolutely love them!!! U r such a sweetheart! Can't wait for ur mod shots [emoji8][emoji8]



ellietilly said:


> Hi, I only tried them on in store but they seem very comfortable. The suede is incredibly soft, the toe is an almond shape and the heel is around 5/6cm so all adds up to a very wearable style. I'm going to get a non-slip sole added to help with wintery, wet pavements. Eternallove4bag posted some great mod shots with hers.




Awwww!!! U r super sweet so say that! Thank u for ur kind words ellietilly! Believe it or not I am wearing them today and just posted mod shots on the 'Hermes in action' thread [emoji3][emoji3]... I am so happy u got them [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; honored to be twins with u! Super duper comfy by the way. Wearing them since morning and my feet r just as thankful!


----------



## PennyD2911

ellietilly said:


> After lusting after eternallove4bag's grey Lexie boots, my amazing SM has managed to find me a pair and I picked them up this afternoon, adore them [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193383




Very pretty! Congrats~


----------



## weibandy

Moirai said:


> This twilly is so pretty and feminine. Congrats on finding one. Perfect match to your bag.





Kat.Lee said:


> That is a perfect pairing. [emoji175] Congrats.



Thank you!  Did not have that particular bag with me when shopping, so had to take a chance and hope for a match.  So glad you think it is a good pair.


----------



## AvrilShower

Eventually!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Got a horsieeee


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee




So LUCKY! Many congrats AvrilShower!


----------



## minismurf04

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee




Congrats on ur cutie rodeo! Hope more to come! [emoji8]


----------



## MYH

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee


Best horsey color.  Very cute


----------



## Love_Couture

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee




Very cute. Congratulations. [emoji206][emoji171]


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee



Yippee! Congrats. So happy to see many got this little fellow recently. [emoji206][emoji8]


----------



## Evita98

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee


 twins! is it gm?
congratulation!


----------



## Kat.Lee

My sweet SA found me a black clic H in RG. I'm loving it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA found me a black clic H in RG. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193900




Super gorgeous my dear Kat. RG is so precious! I have one in green and am so totally addicted! Isn't the RG color super delicate? Love ur choice [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Super gorgeous my dear Kat. RG is so precious! I have one in green and am so totally addicted! Isn't the RG color super delicate? Love ur choice [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you dearest. RG sure is delicate and addictive. It's my all time favourite. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but it simply sings, no - shouts out, to me. Glad you love RG as well. I didn't notice that your green one is in RG. That's a spectacular combination. Never seen it in my store. I'll clean my glasses well and stretch my eyeballs when I see your mod shot with it next time! [emoji102]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dearest. RG sure is delicate and addictive. It's my all time favourite. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but it simply sings, no - shouts out, to me. Glad you love RG as well. I didn't notice that your green one is in RG. That's a spectacular combination. Never seen it in my store. I'll clean my glasses well and stretch my eyeballs when I see your mod shot with it next time! [emoji102]




Lol! Ur so funny and sweet my dear TPF friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!  Initially I was on the fence too since all my jewelry is gold and I didn't know if it would go well with it but as U said it's pretty addictive! Once I bought it I just loved it!!! Hoping more of the colors I want come in RG[emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! Ur so funny and sweet my dear TPF friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!  Initially I was on the fence too since all my jewelry is gold and I didn't know if it would go well with it but as U said it's pretty addictive! Once I bought it I just loved it!!! Hoping more of the colors I want come in RG[emoji7]




I hear you my dear. In fact I do pair RG/YG together. And I love the fun and twist look of it. You should try it. [emoji8]


----------



## PennyD2911

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee




Congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Eventually!!!




Congrats AvrilShower. Yeahhhhhh


----------



## PennyD2911

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA found me a black clic H in RG. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193900




Beautiful!  I just purchased the wide in black GHW with the black enamel H. 
I thought about the RG because it is so pretty, but all my jewelry/watches is 18kt YG or platinum so I just stayed with the GHW clic clac. 

Love yours! Congrats~


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA found me a black clic H in RG. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193900




Wow Kat that's nice. Coincidentally my SA too. Will go pick up soon. Lol


----------



## Kat.Lee

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful!  I just purchased the wide in black GHW with the black enamel H.
> I thought about the RG because it is so pretty, but all my jewelry/watches is 18kt YG or platinum so I just stayed with the GHW clic clac.
> 
> Love yours! Congrats~




Thank you PennyD2911. Oh I love the wide black GHW with black enamel. Couldn't get more classic than that! I mix and match all three metals (YG RG WG) together and it's fun.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow Kat that's nice. Coincidentally my SA too. Will go pick up soon. Lol




Awww how lovely. Can't wait to see yours. You know your bracelet collection is spectacular!! Btw Don't forget to ask about the TB! [emoji113]&#127995;


----------



## chica727

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA found me a black clic H in RG. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193900



I love this combo. I am looking for the exact same one to complement my white and GHW one.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Awww how lovely. Can't wait to see yours. You know your bracelet collection is spectacular!! Btw Don't forget to ask about the TB! [emoji113]&#127995;




Oh yes thanks for reminding me. U r so great Kat. [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

chica727 said:


> I love this combo. I am looking for the exact same one to complement my white and GHW one.




Thank you. That would look awesome. Hope you find one soon and look forward to your reveal. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Oh yes thanks for reminding me. U r so great Kat. [emoji7][emoji8]



My pleasure. Thanks.


----------



## PennyD2911

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you PennyD2911. Oh I love the wide black GHW with black enamel. Couldn't get more classic than that! I mix and match all three metals (YG RG WG) together and it's fun.




I like the mixed metals in a bracelet stack![emoji7]


----------



## HGT

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee




Congrats!! I LOVE Anemone Rodeo!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA found me a black clic H in RG. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193900




Congrats Kat!  I almost bought the exact same clic H last time I visit my store.  I should revisit it now.


----------



## Ccc1

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA found me a black clic H in RG. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193900


Pretty combo. Normally I'm a palladium girl but starting to like the rose gold. I'll be visiting a H store in December I can't wait to see the rose gold IRL. Thank you for sharing one of your many beautiful H purchases.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PennyD2911 said:


> I like the mixed metals in a bracelet stack![emoji7]



Same here! [emoji2]



HGT said:


> Congrats Kat!  I almost bought the exact same clic H last time I visit my store.  I should revisit it now.



Thank you HGT. Please do. Hope to be clic H twin with you. It would go with your lovely B30 Noir. 



Ccc1 said:


> Pretty combo. Normally I'm a palladium girl but starting to like the rose gold. I'll be visiting a H store in December I can't wait to see the rose gold IRL. Thank you for sharing one of your many beautiful H purchases.



Thank you Ccc1. Hope you will fall in love with RG when you see it IRL.


----------



## papertiger

My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP


----------



## HGT

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP




Congrats! Papertiger!  That's one gorgeous GP! Perfect match with your ZP!


----------



## papertiger

HGT said:


> Congrats! Papertiger!  That's one gorgeous GP! Perfect match with your ZP!



Thanks *HGT*

The best thing about having 2 bags the same colour, one is already prepared


----------



## weibandy

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee



Beautiful one!


----------



## nana9026

My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]


----------



## AvrilShower

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]



This is gorgeous!!! Big congrats!!! Love the twilly as well!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Love_Couture said:


> Very cute. Congratulations.
> [emoji206][emoji171]



Thank you! Feeling it is so hard to get a horsie almost as hard as getting a bag &#128517;



Kat.Lee said:


> Yippee! Congrats. So happy to see many got this little fellow recently. [emoji206][emoji8]



Thank you Kat! Too many people want them for their Xmas trees? &#128516;&#128516;



Evita98 said:


> twins! is it gm?
> congratulation!



Yeahhhhh!!! GM it is!!! Thanks! &#128123;



eternallove4bag said:


> So LUCKY! Many congrats AvrilShower!



Thank you My dear! I have been wanting some horses for quite a while. I am still waiting for a smaller one for my bag &#128131;&#128131;



minismurf04 said:


> Congrats on ur cutie rodeo! Hope more to come! [emoji8]



Yeahhhh!!! Really could use more! Thank you thank you!!!



MYH said:


> Best horsey color.  Very cute



Thank you MYH! Super cute but a little big for my bag. I need to keep working on getting the next one &#128523;&#128523;



PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats!



Thanks Penny!!!




PrestigeH said:


> Congrats AvrilShower. Yeahhhhhh



Thank you PrestigeH! I really could borrow some of your stable family &#128522;&#128522;



HGT said:


> Congrats!! I LOVE Anemone Rodeo!


Thanks HGT! I love the color too!



weibandy said:


> Beautiful one!



Thanks!!!


----------



## nana9026

AvrilShower said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Big congrats!!! Love the twilly as well!!!




Thanks! Though the colour was not my first choice, my heart was pounding when my SA brought it to me, is it normal? [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji14]


----------



## louboutal

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]




Congrats!!!! Gorgeous baby! [emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]




That is beautiful!! Congrats~


----------



## PennyD2911

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP




Congrats! I love the quad lining and the green!
Enjoy~


----------



## Love_Couture

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]



OMG.  So so so beautiful.  Huge Congratulations!


----------



## Kat.Lee

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP




What a beautiful GP. Love the extraordinary lining. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]




Stunning K and beautiful twilly. Congrats.


----------



## Txoceangirl

weibandy said:


> Today I got this Twilly from the Collections Imperiales.  It was the only one in the store and the Sales Specialist was very nice to look extra hard and find it in the back room.
> 
> 
> It is here on a non-H purse.  I do not have any Hermes purses yet, though imagine this may change......


Love this cw!  I have it in turquoise...might need to find this one too.


----------



## Txoceangirl

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]


Gorgeous


----------



## Txoceangirl

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP


Love the green!


----------



## Txoceangirl

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee


Cute!  Congrats


----------



## weibandy

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]




magnificent!! Love it. Color is so juicy!!  Makes one happy just looking at it.


----------



## ari

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee



Congrats! You did it! Twin wit u..


----------



## HPassion

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]



Wow geranium is back?! Gorgeous color! Enjoy!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA found me a black clic H in RG. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193900



Nice color, u have a sweet SA


----------



## atomic110

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP



Beautiful color! Love the interior, very special


----------



## atomic110

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]



Cute like baby, congrats


----------



## papertiger

PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats! I love the quad lining and the green!
> Enjoy~





Kat.Lee said:


> What a beautiful GP. Love the extraordinary lining. Congrats.





Txoceangirl said:


> Love the green!



Thanks everyone


----------



## periogirl28

nana9026 said:


> Thanks! Though the colour was not my first choice, my heart was pounding when my SA brought it to me, is it normal? [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji14]



Very normal. You will feel dizzy and faint with excitement when an Orange box is brought out, large or small. It's a disease called Orange Fever and you will need a glass of champagne to settle down but there is no cure. Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!




So gorgeous. I just died. Wow


----------



## CathBB

AvrilShower said:


> Got a horsieeee



Is this GM size? So cute anemone colour.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Nice color, u have a sweet SA



Thank you dear. 



atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!



That is such a fantastic Xmas present for yourself. Love it!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!



Congrats! Your new baby is perfect


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> So gorgeous. I just died. Wow



Me too... haha... 







Kat.Lee said:


> That is such a fantastic Xmas present for yourself. Love it!! Huge congrats!!




Thanks *Kat *!






Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats! Your new baby is perfect



Thank you * Lollipop *


----------



## lanit

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP


Omg, I love the GP with Quadridge, and in your signature color too! You can tuck the plume inside as well? I'd love a graphite one with Quadridge inside. These rarely come along. Congrats dear friend.


----------



## MrsWYK

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!



Congrats! What a nice surprise from your SA!


----------



## nana9026

weibandy said:


> magnificent!! Love it. Color is so juicy!!  Makes one happy just looking at it.



Yes, feel happy all day looking at it !&#128522;


----------



## papertiger

lanit said:


> Omg, I love the GP with Quadridge, and in your signature color too! You can tuck the plume inside as well? I'd love a graphite one with Quadridge inside. These rarely come along. Congrats dear friend.



 

I 'only' waited for 20 months  (although lucky for me because I ordered the Etoupe with the touches of orange inside) I tried the Etoupe, I cannot make that colour work for me even though I love it on others. 

Bambou makes me so H-appy and yes, that's what my SA said I can carry my Plume inside when I travel (and I said "oh you mean like the Prada insider bags?" )

Is there a graphite too?


----------



## lanit

papertiger said:


> I 'only' waited for 20 months  (although lucky for me because I ordered the Etoupe with the touches of orange inside) I tried the Etoupe, I cannot make that colour work for me even though I love it on others.
> 
> Bambou makes me so H-appy and yes, that's what my SA said I can carry my Plume inside when I travel (and I said "oh you mean like the Prada insider bags?" )
> 
> Is there a graphite too?


I've only seen etoupe lately, but somewhere on the forum a few years ago there was a granite version. I have plenty etoupe. Did your SA say what other colors may be available?


----------



## cavluv

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]


Gorgeous color and love the twilly...35 is such a great size too!! Congratulations!!


----------



## cavluv

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!


Oh wow...I just have to say that the more I see ghillies, the more I fall in love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; And this is a stunning combination!!


----------



## papertiger

lanit said:


> I've only seen etoupe lately, but somewhere on the forum a few years ago there was a granite version. I have plenty etoupe. Did your SA say what other colors may be available?



*With a lighter Quadridge print all with orange harness**:

Black (seen, very strong contrast, very tempting) 
Etoupe (totally love it, could have bought it too but something just wasn't me in comparison with the Bambou)
Orange (haven't seen IRL)

Bambou* (with green harness, wasn't even an option when I ordered)

*Over-dyed print *

Bleu de Prusse (contrasting stitching) 
Rouge H (quite brown in that leather, also contrasting stitching)

Shame I missed the granite


----------



## ellietilly

Moirai said:


> Love these boots, the color and suede! Congrats, ellietilly! Please mod for us when you can.







Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous Lexie boots. Love H suede! Congrats. Hope to see your mod shots soon.







eternallove4bag said:


> YAY!!! U got them ellietilly[emoji7][emoji7] u will absolutely love them!!! U r such a sweetheart! Can't wait for ur mod shots [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww!!! U r super sweet so say that! Thank u for ur kind words ellietilly! Believe it or not I am wearing them today and just posted mod shots on the 'Hermes in action' thread [emoji3][emoji3]... I am so happy u got them [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; honored to be twins with u! Super duper comfy by the way. Wearing them since morning and my feet r just as thankful!







PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty! Congrats~




Thank you! Hope you're having a wonderful Saturday.


----------



## ellietilly

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]




Really beautiful, what a fabulous colour. Congratulations!


----------



## ellietilly

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP




Gorgeous, love the Quad lining.


----------



## lanit

papertiger said:


> *With a lighter Quadridge print all with orange harness**:
> 
> Black (seen, very strong contrast, very tempting)
> Etoupe (totally love it, could have bought it too but something just wasn't me in comparison with the Bambou)
> Orange (haven't seen IRL)
> 
> Bambou* (with green harness, wasn't even an option when I ordered)
> 
> *Over-dyed print *
> 
> Bleu de Prusse (contrasting stitching)
> Rouge H (quite brown in that leather, also contrasting stitching)
> 
> Shame I missed the granite


Thanks for this dear. I'd love one of these. Wonder if more colors are coming for spring. Typo on iPad, it was graphite I think.


----------



## ellietilly

Kat.Lee said:


> My sweet SA found me a black clic H in RG. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193900




Stunning RG, I bought the same one for my mum recently then decided to 'just try it on' before going out that evening for dinner - it looked so stunning I kept it for myself and had to buy her another gift! Enjoy, it's beautiful.


----------



## ellietilly

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!




Wow, that's a stunning K.


----------



## Kyokei

Le Fil d'Ariane CW 23, Collections Imperiales CW 15, and a clic H.


----------



## doves75

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP




Beautiful garden party with Q lining [emoji172][emoji172]



nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]




Congrats nana9026, a very happy color 



atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!




Ghillies...is one the best after croc bag IMO. Love to stare at those intricate stitchings. Congratulations atomic110 [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



Kyokei said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane CW 23, Collections Imperiales CW 15, and a clic H.




Beautiful haul, enjoy! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## papertiger

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, love the Quad lining.



Thanks *ellietilly*



lanit said:


> Thanks for this dear. I'd love one of these. Wonder if more colors are coming for spring. Typo on iPad, it was graphite I think.



Graphite, makes sense but with H one never knows especially with their weird H.com translations  

Good point, maybe more colours are coming, I must say it was love at first sight


----------



## trishaluvslv

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP



This is so special...hermes bags are just as gorgeous inside as out, congrats papertiger


----------



## eternallove4bag

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP



Omg!!! First of all I love GP for its simplicity and how functional it is and on top of that the bamboo color is GORGEOUS!!! Love how u have matched it with ur ZP shawl!!! Beautiful eye candy my dear papertiger!!! I am totally drooling[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039; 



nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3194012
> 
> My new baby, K35 in Geranium Togo[emoji4]



Gorgeous color nana9026! Many congrats on scoring this beauty!!!



atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!



What a STUNNING bag atomic110!!! This K is such a stunner[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!! Totally the best xmas gift!!!



Kyokei said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane CW 23, Collections Imperiales CW 15, and a clic H.




Oh Kyokei what fabulous purchases!!! Seeing ur beautiful shawl is making me want to run out and buy some more!!! I am getting H shawl withdrawals since I have been on a ban .. Well kind of ban [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## trishaluvslv

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!



This is truly one of the most beautifully crafted h bags I've ever seen....I would smile like a crazy women carrying this..people would stare at me like I was nuts


----------



## papertiger

trishaluvslv said:


> This is so special...hermes bags are just as gorgeous inside as out, congrats papertiger



Thanks you, and I totally agree with you


----------



## papertiger

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! First of all I love GP for its simplicity and how functional it is and on top of that the bamboo color is GORGEOUS!!! Love how u have matched it with ur ZP shawl!!! Beautiful eye candy my dear papertiger!!! I am totally drooling[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much, you are a sweetie


----------



## efp28

Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco. 

B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.


----------



## cavluv

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




Dying. Just dying. So gorgeous beyond words.


----------



## atomic110

Kyokei said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane CW 23, Collections Imperiales CW 15, and a clic H.



Beautiful scarves! Well score!


----------



## ellietilly

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




Absolutely amazing, sooooo beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## atomic110

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.



This is gorgous~~ congrats!
Is it normal without a blindstamp?


----------



## AvrilShower

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!



Love your ghillies! It is a master piece! My favorite color! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.



Oooooooohhhhhh, I just died! This is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## atomic110

MrsWYK said:


> Congrats! What a nice surprise from your SA!



Thanks * MrsWYK *! yes, she know I always wanted a Ghillies and this color combo is my dream match






cavluv said:


> Oh wow...I just have to say that the more I see ghillies, the more I fall in love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; And this is a stunning combination!!



&#10084;
same here.. I really fall in love with the details ! Glad u love it too, thanks * cavluv*






ellietilly said:


> Wow, that's a stunning K.



Thank you * ellietilly*!






doves75 said:


> Ghillies...is one the best after croc bag IMO. Love to stare at those intricate stitchings. Congratulations atomic110 [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



Yes... so true. I've been admiring the details and can't let it go, Thanks *doves *!




eternallove4bag said:


> What a STUNNING bag atomic110!!! This K is such a stunner[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!! Totally the best xmas gift!!!



isn't it stunning * eternallove*... I still on e moon about it 






trishaluvslv said:


> This is truly one of the most beautifully crafted h bags I've ever seen....I would smile like a crazy women carrying this..people would stare at me like I was nuts



Thanks *trishaluvslv* ! Haha, I did actually smile like a crazy woman since I step out from H store and I don't care how people see me because I'm blinded with happiness


----------



## AvrilShower

Txoceangirl said:


> Cute!  Congrats



Thanks!


----------



## AvrilShower

atomic110 said:


> Congrats! You did it! Twin wit u..



Yeah!!!!!!!! Thank you twin sister!


----------



## AvrilShower

CathBB said:


> Is this GM size? So cute anemone colour.



Yeah GM. Love the color but it is a big girl! I dont have bags bigger than 30. So I am waiting to get a 32K to match it.


----------



## papertiger

Kyokei said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane CW 23, Collections Imperiales CW 15, and a clic H.



The colours in those scarves are so wonderful and wearable, enjoy 



efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.



Wowza, this is a dream


----------



## HGT

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




Major congrats!!! This is TDF!


----------



## HGT

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!




Congrats!!! Ghillies makes the purse so elegant!


----------



## Kyokei

doves75 said:


> Beautiful garden party with Q lining [emoji172][emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats nana9026, a very happy color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghillies...is one the best after croc bag IMO. Love to stare at those intricate stitchings. Congratulations atomic110 [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful haul, enjoy! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



Thank you!



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! First of all I love GP for its simplicity and how functional it is and on top of that the bamboo color is GORGEOUS!!! Love how u have matched it with ur ZP shawl!!! Beautiful eye candy my dear papertiger!!! I am totally drooling[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color nana9026! Many congrats on scoring this beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What a STUNNING bag atomic110!!! This K is such a stunner[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!! Totally the best xmas gift!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Kyokei what fabulous purchases!!! Seeing ur beautiful shawl is making me want to run out and buy some more!!! I am getting H shawl withdrawals since I have been on a ban .. Well kind of ban [emoji16][emoji16]



I know the feeling! These silks really are addicting. There are too many good things to be found at H.

I must admit I'm curious about the "kind of" ban~ 



atomic110 said:


> Beautiful scarves! Well score!



Thank you!



papertiger said:


> The colours in those scarves are so wonderful and wearable, enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza, this is a dream



Thank you! I try to stick to ones that I know I will wear and get a lot of use out of. Maybe one day I will try to get one whimsical one, but for now...


----------



## eternallove4bag

efp28 said:


> bought this beauty yesterday at the h san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




stunning!!!


----------



## papertiger

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!



It looks like a dream too, the best kind



sparklelisab said:


> *Penny*, I am having a fit over here!!  This girl is stunning!!!!  WOW!!!  I l love classic black with fun color inside.  I must share that I went to Hermes to buy this les leopards bangle, and was offered an SO that I placed in an hour.  She reminds me of your bag.  Classic gold B with brushed GHW but bright red inside--Pimente Red I think.  So happy to see yours as she gets me extra excited about mine.



Now that's what I call a well formed stack  



weibandy said:


> Today I got this Twilly from the Collections Imperiales.  It was the only one in the store and the Sales Specialist was very nice to look extra hard and find it in the back room.
> 
> 
> It is here on a non-H purse.  I do not have any Hermes purses yet, though imagine this may change......



Exquisite twilly, very well chosen  



vfckep said:


> Finally found a rodeo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3193208



Twins, and my favourite cw



lulilu said:


> This necklace -- love sanguine lizard and have two astral bracelets that match this.  Also a 35B in malachite but you all know what that looks like.



Congratulations on both, so nice when things all work together too


----------



## atomic110

HGT said:


> Congrats!!! Ghillies makes the purse so elegant!




Thank you again ! Yes, it's such a elegant design n I fall in love with it deeply


----------



## atomic110

papertiger said:


> It looks like a dream too, the best kind




Let's wish everyone of u dream will comes true soon!


----------



## ipodgirl

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




That is gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## lipeach21

Congrats efp28 on a beautiful gator b! Do you mind telling me how much it costs? I couldn't find any price info in exotics skins in USD.  Thanks


----------



## LadyCupid

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.



Stunning exotic skin! Congratulations.


----------



## picabo

Meet my new bi-color Bearn in Anemone and Soufre with ghw to match my B!


----------



## Txoceangirl

prestigeh said:


> so gorgeous. I just died. Wow


omg!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kyokei said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane CW 23, Collections Imperiales CW 15, and a clic H.


Beautiful choices!


----------



## Txoceangirl

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.


Beyond gorgeous!


----------



## Kyokei

Txoceangirl said:


> Beautiful choices!



Thank you!


----------



## HAddicted

Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry not the best lighting today!


----------



## Txoceangirl

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> View attachment 3194637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!


Love, love, love your SO. Great pops of color. Your BG is also exquisite!  Congratulations


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.



Major congrats, *efp* ~ what a beauty!!!


----------



## Keren16

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655




Happy to meet them!
Great choices!
Enjoy [emoji179][emoji179][emoji94]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling! These silks really are addicting. There are too many good things to be found at H.
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit I'm curious about the "kind of" ban~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I try to stick to ones that I know I will wear and get a lot of use out of. Maybe one day I will try to get one whimsical one, but for now...




Hehehe... Well I keep sneaking away for short trips to H and back on ban island again [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655




What fabulous bags these r HAddicted!!! GORGEOUS [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

picabo said:


> Meet my new bi-color Bearn in Anemone and Soufre with ghw to match my B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194608




Oooooh so pretty!!! Can't stop looking at this color[emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## PennyD2911

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




OMGosh [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Congratulations, that is a gorgeous Birkin!


----------



## PennyD2911

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655




Congratulations! Love the Menthe interior with the BE!


----------



## PennyD2911

picabo said:


> Meet my new bi-color Bearn in Anemone and Soufre with ghw to match my B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194608




Congrats!


----------



## cavluv

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655


Beautiful...love the blue glacier...can be winter or summer. And your SO is gorgeous! Congratulations on your new additions!!


----------



## PennyD2911

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!




Very pretty! Congrats atomic[emoji4]!!


----------



## puticat

My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Congrats nice colour. [emoji7][emoji76][emoji7][emoji76]


----------



## puticat

Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ayc

puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792



wow --so classy!!


----------



## PennyD2911

puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792




Congrats! Love the color!
Winnie is cute too![emoji4][emoji178]


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ari

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655



Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## ari

picabo said:


> Meet my new bi-color Bearn in Anemone and Soufre with ghw to match my B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194608



Lovely colors! Congrats!


----------



## doves75

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




Oh my!! She's gorgeous. Congrats



picabo said:


> Meet my new bi-color Bearn in Anemone and Soufre with ghw to match my B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194608




What a nice color combo. Did you SO this picabo? 



HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655




You are super lucky!! Love both bags...your SO is beautiful.



puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792




Yay...we're cousins ). Enjoy the paradise [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## ari

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.



Wow! TDF! Major congrats!


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP



Great color! Love it ! Congrats!


----------



## ari

puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792



Beautiful ! Congrats!


----------



## perlerare

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.



Have you looked inside your bag , on the lining, at the upper part of side panel ?


----------



## weibandy

Kyokei said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane CW 23, Collections Imperiales CW 15, and a clic H.



Great choices!  Love them!


----------



## Baglover121

papertiger said:


> My new GP with Quad lining with last year's ZP




Gorgeous GP,


----------



## Baglover121

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




Wow! This is beyond beautiful , seriously !


----------



## CrackBerryCream

A vision agenda refill yesterday and some accessories on Thursday at a sale...


----------



## PrestigeH

CrackBerryCream said:


> A vision agenda refill yesterday and some accessories on Thursday at a sale...




Nice haul. Love the bracelet.


----------



## atomic110

picabo said:


> Meet my new bi-color Bearn in Anemone and Soufre with ghw to match my B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194608



Love the contrast!







HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655




both are stunning! Congrats






puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792




so cute and beautiful !






CrackBerryCream said:


> A vision agenda refill yesterday and some accessories on Thursday at a sale...



Great scores!


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> Great color! Love it ! Congrats!



Thanks *ari*


----------



## louboutal

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




Dying! Congrats on such a gorgeous bag!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## louboutal

puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792




Beautiful! And it looks like you have something else waiting for you under the tree [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## AvrilShower

CrackBerryCream said:


> A vision agenda refill yesterday and some accessories on Thursday at a sale...



Love the bracelet!


----------



## AvrilShower

picabo said:


> Meet my new bi-color Bearn in Anemone and Soufre with ghw to match my B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194608



Chevre??? Gorgeous!


----------



## AvrilShower

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655



Love your Bs! Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792



Wow super cute, congratulations!!!


----------



## papertiger

Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous GP,



Thank you *Baglover!*


----------



## eternallove4bag

CrackBerryCream said:


> A vision agenda refill yesterday and some accessories on Thursday at a sale...



Wow!! So envious! All these fab H sale purchases r amazing! Many congrats CrackBerryCream[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792




Agree with u totally!! This BE is total paradise indeed [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## puticat

louboutal said:


> Beautiful! And it looks like you have something else waiting for you under the tree [emoji16][emoji16]




@louboutal - hehe that's the paper bag of the kelly. I already opened my Christmas present [emoji28]
Thank you all[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Bobmops

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655



Wow, wow , wow !
I'm speachless !


----------



## Bobmops

puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792



My heart is brocken &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

CrackBerryCream said:


> A vision agenda refill yesterday and some accessories on Thursday at a sale...



Nice eye candy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.



OMG !!! That's true beauty !


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> Le Fil d'Ariane CW 23, Collections Imperiales CW 15, and a clic H.



It's great haul ! Love your taste !


----------



## doves75

Inspired by PrestigeH recent haul, I decided to go to the store and ask for it )  it's a success, my sweet SA find this cutie for me. So, a little horsey came home with me. Bleu de Malte, Orange Poppy and Rouge H.


----------



## picabo

doves75 said:


> What a nice color combo. Did you SO this picabo?




Thank you!  No I was offered it by my SA.


----------



## doves75

picabo said:


> Thank you!  No I was offered it by my SA.




Wow!! You're so lucky!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## picabo

AvrilShower said:


> Chevre??? Gorgeous!




Yes...I forgot to say it's chèvre!  Thank you!


----------



## picabo

doves75 said:


> Wow!! You're so lucky!! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;




Definitely....H has those magical moments when you least expect it! [emoji2]


----------



## eternallove4bag

doves75 said:


> Inspired by PrestigeH recent haul, I decided to go to the store and ask for it )  it's a success, my sweet SA find this cutie for me. So, a little horsey came home with me. Bleu de Malte, Orange Poppy and Rouge H.
> View attachment 3195618




I love this beautiful rodeo doves [emoji7][emoji7] what a beautiful find[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PennyD2911

doves75 said:


> Inspired by PrestigeH recent haul, I decided to go to the store and ask for it )  it's a success, my sweet SA find this cutie for me. So, a little horsey came home with me. Bleu de Malte, Orange Poppy and Rouge H.
> View attachment 3195618




Congrats! Love the Rodeos!


----------



## PrestigeH

doves75 said:


> Inspired by PrestigeH recent haul, I decided to go to the store and ask for it )  it's a success, my sweet SA find this cutie for me. So, a little horsey came home with me. Bleu de Malte, Orange Poppy and Rouge H.
> View attachment 3195618




Yeahhhhh Congrats Doves75. That's a beautiful combi. So happy for u. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## agneau88

A new rodeo


----------



## PrestigeH

agneau88 said:


> A new rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3195654




Congrats Agneau. I have been eyeing on this colour. Very nice. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## SugarMama

Joining the rodeo party!


----------



## PrestigeH

SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!




Wow that's a nice one too. SugarMama u r killing me. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

agneau88 said:


> A new rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3195654



What a fab color!!! Many congrats agneau[emoji170]



SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!




GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's a nice one too. SugarMama u r killing me. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]




U all r killing me! Should I just open a babysitting stable? Maybe everyone with their fabulous rodeos will let me babysit these beauties in my stable while they go out partying this holiday season [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## agneau88

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Agneau. I have been eyeing on this colour. Very nice. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Thank you! I saw couple of tpfers got offered a rodeo with this color.



SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!




This is lovely color! I would love to have one for my pink bag!



eternallove4bag said:


> What a fab color!!! Many congrats agneau[emoji170]
> GORGEOUS!!!!




Thank you eternallove4bags!


----------



## Kyokei

weibandy said:


> Great choices!  Love them!



Thank you!



Bobmops said:


> It's great haul ! Love your taste !



Thank you again, Bobmops!


----------



## Kyokei

doves75 said:


> Inspired by PrestigeH recent haul, I decided to go to the store and ask for it )  it's a success, my sweet SA find this cutie for me. So, a little horsey came home with me. Bleu de Malte, Orange Poppy and Rouge H.
> View attachment 3195618



I love this! Great buy.


----------



## gyd34

My Hermes 25 in Black


----------



## juliet827

gyd34 said:


> My Hermes 25 in Black



I can't tell you how much I love this!!!!!! So perfect, a 25 in black! Just beautiful - congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

gyd34 said:


> my hermes 25 in black




perfect!!!


----------



## HGT

gyd34 said:


> My Hermes 25 in Black




Congrats! Can't wait for some modeling shots!


----------



## louboutal

puticat said:


> @louboutal - hehe that's the paper bag of the kelly. I already opened my Christmas present [emoji28]
> Thank you all[emoji177][emoji177]




Oops haha well I couldn't think of the better present!! Merry Christmas! [emoji16]


----------



## louboutal

SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!




Beautiful! I haven't seen that color combo before.


----------



## Txoceangirl

gyd34 said:


> My Hermes 25 in Black


So fab!  Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

agneau88 said:


> A new rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3195654


Fun color combo!


----------



## Txoceangirl

SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!


Love it....the color combo I want!


----------



## AvrilShower

gyd34 said:


> My Hermes 25 in Black



Are those reseller's shots? Congratulations a great bag for night out!


----------



## Bagzzonly

doves75 said:


> Inspired by PrestigeH recent haul, I decided to go to the store and ask for it )  it's a success, my sweet SA find this cutie for me. So, a little horsey came home with me. Bleu de Malte, Orange Poppy and Rouge H.
> View attachment 3195618



Such a pretty color combo. Love rouge h for the saddle! &#128513;


----------



## Bagzzonly

SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!



Such a special rodeo! Congrats on the find!!


----------



## Bagzzonly

gyd34 said:


> My Hermes 25 in Black



This is on the top of my wish list. A huge congrats!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby K32 Ghillies... it's like a dream come true and definitely e best Xmas present for myself!




Gorgeous!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Chloesam

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655




BE and Menthe! What a stunning combination! Congrats on your SO HAddicted!


----------



## Chloesam

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




This is my ultimate Holy Grail!  Congratulations efp28! So happy for your good fortune!


----------



## periogirl28

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655





puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792





CrackBerryCream said:


> A vision agenda refill yesterday and some accessories on Thursday at a sale...





doves75 said:


> Inspired by PrestigeH recent haul, I decided to go to the store and ask for it )  it's a success, my sweet SA find this cutie for me. So, a little horsey came home with me. Bleu de Malte, Orange Poppy and Rouge H.
> View attachment 3195618





agneau88 said:


> A new rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3195654





SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!




All superb purchases! Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

doves75 said:


> Inspired by PrestigeH recent haul, I decided to go to the store and ask for it )  it's a success, my sweet SA find this cutie for me. So, a little horsey came home with me. Bleu de Malte, Orange Poppy and Rouge H.
> View attachment 3195618









agneau88 said:


> A new rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3195654








SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!



Can't wait to check with my SA and see if I got lucky to get my hands on these beatiful color


----------



## atomic110

gyd34 said:


> My Hermes 25 in Black



Beautiful BB25! These photos look so pro


----------



## atomic110

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Gorgeous!! Congratulations!!



Thanks * xtnxtnxtn *


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




Whoa efp28!! This is way beyond beautiful!! You're one lucky lady! Never in my wildest dreams would I carry an exotic![emoji33] Congratulations, wear it with pride!


----------



## Kat.Lee

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> 
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.




Stunning bag. Congrats.


----------



## billysmom

efp28 said:


> Bought this beauty yesterday at the H san francisco.
> 
> B35 matte fauve in alligator. It doesnt have blindstamp though.


I adore matte alligator!  The fauve is perfect - congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Rami00

doves75 said:


> Inspired by PrestigeH recent haul, I decided to go to the store and ask for it )  it's a success, my sweet SA find this cutie for me. So, a little horsey came home with me. Bleu de Malte, Orange Poppy and Rouge H.
> View attachment 3195618


 


agneau88 said:


> A new rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3195654


 


SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!


 
WOW! I see gorgeous rodeos popping up on this thread. Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Elendil

This was my second visit to Hermès. 

Behapi in bamboo/blue izmir



And my second Tyger Tyger, just Love this print!




The bamboo side of the bracelet matches the scarf and the blue side matches my other Tyger.


----------



## doves75

eternallove4bag said:


> I love this beautiful rodeo doves [emoji7][emoji7] what a beautiful find[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats! Love the Rodeos!







PrestigeH said:


> Yeahhhhh Congrats Doves75. That's a beautiful combi. So happy for u. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]







Kyokei said:


> I love this! Great buy.







wonger1024 said:


> Such a pretty color combo. Love rouge h for the saddle! [emoji16]







periogirl28 said:


> All superb purchases! Congrats!







atomic110 said:


> Can't wait to check with my SA and see if I got lucky to get my hands on these beatiful color







Rami00 said:


> WOW! I see gorgeous rodeos popping up on this thread. Congratulations everyone.




Thank you all ladies and gentlemen, I think H is making a lot of rodeos for the holidays [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## doves75

gyd34 said:


> My Hermes 25 in Black




Congratulations [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!




This is the 1st time I saw this color combo [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



agneau88 said:


> A new rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3195654




Hello my twin [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## periogirl28

doves75 said:


> Thank you all ladies and gentlemen, I think H is making a lot of rodeos for the holidays [emoji6][emoji6]




I agree! Just gog offered one by my SA!


----------



## AvrilShower

A lot of surprise this morning!!!


----------



## Elendil

AvrilShower said:


> A lot of surprise this morning!!!




Wow!


----------



## AvrilShower

From one of the boxes, my favorite piece of the day!


----------



## Love_Couture

Elendil said:


> This was my second visit to Hermès.
> 
> Behapi in bamboo/blue izmir
> 
> And my second Tyger Tyger, just Love this print!
> 
> The bamboo side of the bracelet matches the scarf and the blue side matches my other Tyger.



Very nice and colorful.  Congratulations to your new additions!


----------



## weibandy

Elendil said:


> This was my second visit to Hermès.
> 
> Behapi in bamboo/blue izmir
> View attachment 3196331
> 
> 
> And my second Tyger Tyger, just Love this print!
> 
> View attachment 3196335
> 
> 
> The bamboo side of the bracelet matches the scarf and the blue side matches my other Tyger.



Lovely!  Been contemplating this same bracelet myself


----------



## hopingoneday

AvrilShower said:


> From one of the boxes, my favorite piece of the day!




Just gorgeous. A timeless, classic addition to your wardrobe.Beautiful color!


----------



## AvrilShower

hopingoneday said:


> Just gorgeous. A timeless, classic addition to your wardrobe.Beautiful color!



Thanks! It is bleu ind, looks almost black on picture. It looks very cool in real life. They didn't have the kelly double tour I wanted for croc leather, my wrist is just too big and they don't have my size that often. My SA went to the back room to get it for me, very happy with it.


----------



## HGT

Elendil said:


> This was my second visit to Hermès.
> 
> Behapi in bamboo/blue izmir
> View attachment 3196331
> 
> 
> And my second Tyger Tyger, just Love this print!
> 
> View attachment 3196335
> 
> 
> The bamboo side of the bracelet matches the scarf and the blue side matches my other Tyger.




Love this CW of Tyger Tyger! Congrats!


----------



## HGT

AvrilShower said:


> A lot of surprise this morning!!!




Nice! Please share these eye candies to us!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.


----------



## AvrilShower

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631



Super nice Sarah! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Elendil said:


> This was my second visit to Hermès.
> 
> Behapi in bamboo/blue izmir
> View attachment 3196331
> 
> 
> And my second Tyger Tyger, just Love this print!
> 
> View attachment 3196335
> 
> 
> The bamboo side of the bracelet matches the scarf and the blue side matches my other Tyger.



Love the tyger! On my next shopping list!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

A new pink for 2016, Rose Azalee!!!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Little_S

AvrilShower said:


> A new pink for 2016, Rose Azalee!!!




Super congrats! I am waiting for this one to come in store. Thanks for sharing! I am so excited that it finally comes.


----------



## weibandy

AvrilShower said:


> A new pink for 2016, Rose Azalee!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love, love, love this color!!


----------



## PennyD2911

AvrilShower said:


> A lot of surprise this morning!!!




WoW! Congrats!


----------



## hopingoneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631




Lol that is hilarious and gives new meaning to the idea of enduring pain for beauty! So glad you are now able to put it on and remove it without injury! enjoy your gorgeous CDC pain-free


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hopingoneday said:


> Lol that is hilarious and gives new meaning to the idea of enduring pain for beauty! So glad you are now able to put it on and remove it without injury! enjoy your gorgeous CDC pain-free




It was funny indeed.  I ended up going to the store where 2 SA's were trying their best to remove it. Then it took 3 to finally get it off. They gave me a new one  I must say it is an improvement  hehehe.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

AvrilShower said:


> Super nice Sarah! Congratulations!!!




Thank you AvrilShower [emoji178][emoji254][emoji166]


----------



## skylover83

AvrilShower said:


> A new pink for 2016, Rose Azalee!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!




It looks like the perfect shade of pink lipstick that brightens complexion yet elegant. I requested my SA any small sized bag in rose azalea and i cant wait. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631



Beautiful, Sarah! And your story is too funny  You have so earned this gorgeous CdC, congratulations!!!


----------



## Elendil

Love_Couture said:


> Very nice and colorful.  Congratulations to your new additions!







weibandy said:


> Lovely!  Been contemplating this same bracelet myself







HGT said:


> Love this CW of Tyger Tyger! Congrats!







AvrilShower said:


> Love the tyger! On my next shopping list!!! Congratulations!!!




Thank you ladies!

I think that I'm becomming addicted to Hermès.


----------



## Baglover121

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631





Gorgeous!I've loved this bracelet for many years, enjoy wearing it, 
And that's really funny,


----------



## Little_S

I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party


----------



## Blueboxes

You are so so lucky &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
I want one .......


----------



## HGT

Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905




Twinsey!


----------



## Whispercrest

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631


I would love this bracelet (and the smaller size) but would worry about scratching it on the underside.  Is there a way to get any marks polished out?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Beautiful, Sarah! And your story is too funny  You have so earned this gorgeous CdC, congratulations!!!




Thank you dear [emoji173]&#65039; I am really liking it. Been thinking about it for an year.


----------



## PrestigeH

Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905




Yeahhhhh another rodeo. Congrats


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous!I've loved this bracelet for many years, enjoy wearing it,
> And that's really funny,




Thank you Baglover. [emoji5]&#65039; I hope I will continue to use the bracelet for years.


----------



## atomic110

Elendil said:


> This was my second visit to Hermès.
> 
> Behapi in bamboo/blue izmir
> View attachment 3196331
> 
> 
> And my second Tyger Tyger, just Love this print!
> 
> View attachment 3196335
> 
> 
> The bamboo side of the bracelet matches the scarf and the blue side matches my other Tyger.



True, Tyger Tyger is so beautiful that just make u wanna collect it all





AvrilShower said:


> From one of the boxes, my favorite piece of the day!






AvrilShower said:


> A new pink for 2016, Rose Azalee!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!




So many goodies...
* AvrilShower*, seem like u r really in the mood of shopping!




Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631




pretty~






Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905



Happy to have u as twin!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Whispercrest said:


> I would love this bracelet (and the smaller size) but would worry about scratching it on the underside.  Is there a way to get any marks polished out?




I have had a very positive experience with H jewelry. They really went their way to make sure my necklace is secure. Also resized my ring twice. I heard in the past people had problems, where new bracelets had scratches etc. So far I am happy. I would not be worried about the marks if you like the piece a lot. It took me almost an year to decide on it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905



Lovely. Congrats and welcome to the [emoji206] club. 



AvrilShower said:


> A new pink for 2016, Rose Azalee!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Sweet. 



Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631



L O L. I have the same problem taking it off occasionally. But it's such a stunning and exquisite piece! 



AvrilShower said:


> From one of the boxes, my favorite piece of the day!



Love it too. 



AvrilShower said:


> A lot of surprise this morning!!!



Lucky girl! Huge Congrats to all your fab pieces. 



Elendil said:


> This was my second visit to Hermès.
> 
> Behapi in bamboo/blue izmir
> View attachment 3196331
> 
> 
> And my second Tyger Tyger, just Love this print!
> 
> View attachment 3196335
> 
> 
> The bamboo side of the bracelet matches the scarf and the blue side matches my other Tyger.



Love your goodies. They are fabulous. Big congrats.


----------



## agneau88

Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905




Awesome find! Welcome to the rodeo club!


----------



## Elendil

atomic110 said:


> True, Tyger Tyger is so beautiful that just make u wanna collect it all!







Kat.Lee said:


> Love your goodies. They are fabulous. Big congrats.




Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905



Wow!! Looks gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;..... Just beware of rodeo snatchers like me [emoji12][emoji12]



AvrilShower said:


> A new pink for 2016, Rose Azalee!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!



Totally loving this amazing color!!



Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631



I laughed so much after reading this Sarah_sarah!!! U r so funny!!! But I seriously love this gorgeous piece [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



AvrilShower said:


> From one of the boxes, my favorite piece of the day!



Super pretty!!!



AvrilShower said:


> A lot of surprise this morning!!!




What a haul!!! Love the pile of orange boxes!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Little_S said:


> Super congrats! I am waiting for this one to come in store. Thanks for sharing! I am so excited that it finally comes.


Thanks and good luck to your purchase!


----------



## AvrilShower

Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905



Super lucky! I have been wanting those little ones so badly! Congrats!


----------



## AvrilShower

So many goodies...
* AvrilShower*, seem like u r really in the mood of shopping!

Sort of year end activity &#128523;&#128523;


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> From one of the boxes, my favorite piece of the day!




Congrats AvrilShower. Show the rest. [emoji3]


----------



## AvrilShower

PennyD2911 said:


> WoW! Congrats!


Thank you Penny!



skylover83 said:


> It looks like the perfect shade of pink lipstick that brightens complexion yet elegant. I requested my SA any small sized bag in rose azalea and i cant wait. Fingers crossed.


This is my first purchase for a pink color item. My SA knows me well but she said that I really should at least take a look at it. I am grateful she showed me this! I am sure you will love it. Good luck!



Kat.Lee said:


> Sweet.


Thank you Kat!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Kat.Lee I know right!? We can always say it works well in self-defense. But I just really like it. Thank you [emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;

Eternllove4bag, [emoji6] I always say laughter is the best medicine. [emoji254] thank you. I am really liking this piece. Some people have pepper spray we have our CDC silver bracelets.


----------



## PennyD2911

Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905




Congrats! Lime/Menthe is my fave Rodeo combo!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> Kat.Lee I know right!? We can always say it works well in self-defense. But I just really like it. Thank you [emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Eternllove4bag, [emoji6] I always say laughter is the best medicine. [emoji254] thank you. I am really liking this piece. Some people have pepper spray we have our CDC silver bracelets.




U r too cute and funny!!! Hmmm.... Maybe that's how I can justify H pieces to my DH! Needed a B since its heavy enough to break anyone's head, need a C since its clasp can do some major tearing, need a K since ...... Oooops ran out of ideas! Have to think this thru more [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] thank u Sarah_sarah for the brilliant idea [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> U r too cute and funny!!! Hmmm.... Maybe that's how I can justify H pieces to my DH! Needed a B since its heavy enough to break anyone's head, need a C since its clasp can do some major tearing, need a K since ...... Oooops ran out of ideas! Have to think this thru more [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] thank u Sarah_sarah for the brilliant idea [emoji8][emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;




Heheh. That's what I tell DH. Need a K to hang my pepper spray for quick results on the go. And it makes for the perfect practical charm. 
Thank you dear [emoji6][emoji178]


----------



## doves75

periogirl28 said:


> I agree! Just gog offered one by my SA!




What color combo did you get periogirl28? 



AvrilShower said:


> A lot of surprise this morning!!!




Wow!! Reveal please [emoji6][emoji6]



Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631




I'm still contemplating on getting one. Your reveal make me one step closer. Enjoy Sarah  



Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905




Woohoo...lime rodeo [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> A new pink for 2016, Rose Azalee!!!
> Thanks for letting me share!



So lovely color &#128525;, huge congrats !


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> From one of the boxes, my favorite piece of the day!



Oh my ... Beautiful &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631



Love,love ,love &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## periogirl28

doves75 said:


> What color combo did you get periogirl28?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Reveal please [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still contemplating on getting one. Your reveal make me one step closer. Enjoy Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo...lime rodeo [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;




Was offered Lime, Malachyte, Blue de Malte. Turned first 2 down because I don't only know where to put them ( no bags to go with) and already had another Blue de Malte. I prefer them to go to loving homes.[emoji6]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Bobmops said:


> Love,love ,love [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]




Thank you Bobmops. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji254]

Doves, I hope you get one.  you will love it. Their jewelry is starting to grow on me. [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji178]


----------



## papertiger

picabo said:


> Meet my new bi-color Bearn in Anemone and Soufre with ghw to match my B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194608



Now _that's_ what I call bi-colour. You are so lucky, totally irresistible 



HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655



Both lovely, but the BE is killer!



puticat said:


> My paradise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194792



Heaven! (excuse the pun  )



agneau88 said:


> A new rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3195654





SugarMama said:


> Joining the rodeo party!



I do love the little horses!



Elendil said:


> This was my second visit to Hermès.
> 
> Behapi in bamboo/blue izmir
> View attachment 3196331
> 
> 
> And my second Tyger Tyger, just Love this print!
> 
> View attachment 3196335
> 
> 
> The bamboo side of the bracelet matches the scarf and the blue side matches my other Tyger.



Adore both colours, so lucky to get both in one piece, congrats on your second Tyger


----------



## papertiger

AvrilShower said:


> From one of the boxes, my favorite piece of the day!



All you pieces are fabulous, congrats on all


----------



## papertiger

Sarah_sarah said:


> Here is another Jewelry piece I have been thinking about. I bought it recently. Thanks to mistikat now I can open and close it with no problem, as I ended up sleeping with it for two days and bumped my head. *It is so pretty and a good self-defense piece*.
> 
> View attachment 3196630
> View attachment 3196631



Good to know H is so practical too 



Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905



another little horsey


----------



## AvrilShower

papertiger said:


> All you pieces are fabulous, congrats on all



Thank you!


----------



## AvrilShower

Eventually got this necklace!


----------



## Rami00

Little_S said:


> I went to the store to try my luck Here it is[emoji13]happy to join the rodeo party
> View attachment 3196905



Twinsies &#128111;


----------



## Whispercrest

AvrilShower said:


> Eventually got this necklace!


Gorgeous, I just got the bracelet, the necklace is on my xmas list.


----------



## Little_S

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely. Congrats and welcome to the [emoji206] club.





agneau88 said:


> Awesome find! Welcome to the rodeo club!





AvrilShower said:


> Thanks and good luck to your purchase!





AvrilShower said:


> Super lucky! I have been wanting those little ones so badly! Congrats!





PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats! Lime/Menthe is my fave Rodeo combo!





Rami00 said:


> Twinsies &#128111;



Thank you so much everyone! I have rodeos in other colours and always want to add a Lime one. The store received 6-7 rodeos last Friday and another lucky girl got a rose sakura one just before me,  I am so happy to be your twinsies


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Eventually got this necklace!




Congrats AvrilShower please post action pics on this. Am sure will look great on you.


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats AvrilShower please post action pics on this. Am sure will look great on you.



Thank you PrestigeH! I actually wore it in Hermes event tonight! Loved it!
This was taken in the car sorry a little dark!


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Thank you PrestigeH! I actually wore it in Hermes event tonight! Loved it!
> 
> This was taken in the car sorry a little dark!




Very classy. Hope you enjoyed the event.


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Very classy. Hope you enjoyed the event.



Thanks! Had a few drinks


----------



## etoile de mer

AvrilShower said:


> Eventually got this necklace!





AvrilShower said:


> Thank you PrestigeH! I actually wore it in Hermes event tonight! Loved it!
> This was taken in the car sorry a little dark!



Congrats on your Farandole, *AvrilShower*, isn't it fun? Love mine so much!


----------



## AvrilShower

etoile de mer said:


> Congrats on your Farandole, *AvrilShower*, isn't it fun? Love mine so much!



Thank you! Yeah especially after the long wait to get one  
It is a substantial piece! I can feel the quality!


----------



## lovely64

Tigre Royal GM shawl &#128579;&#128579;&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;


----------



## PennyD2911

lovely64 said:


> Tigre Royal GM shawl &#128579;&#128579;&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198022




Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Thank you PrestigeH! I actually wore it in Hermes event tonight! Loved it!
> 
> This was taken in the car sorry a little dark!



Super elegant and classy AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



lovely64 said:


> Tigre Royal GM shawl &#128579;&#128579;&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198022




Ooooh where did u get this beauty from lovely? Is this current season? STUNNING[emoji7]


----------



## eudo

So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!


----------



## AvrilShower

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090



It is perfect!!! 
Ohhhh love your bag!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I really need to learn the definition of 'BAN' but as I struggle to learn its true meaning [emoji85][emoji85].... Here r my indulgences from today....
- ZP CSGM . Finally found the one that looks good on me (or so I think [emoji12])
- matching peacock blue clic H
- and perspective bangles to match my beloved Perspective shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	








.... Sorry for so many pics... Guess am pure excited [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## AvrilShower

Two items of my Monday shopping. 
Hermes scarf bateau fleuri bleu/rose/blanc and scarf ring. I normally wear brighter color scarfs but this one makes me feel so feminine &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Two items of my Monday shopping.
> 
> Hermes scarf bateau fleuri bleu/rose/blanc and scarf ring. I normally wear brighter color scarfs but this one makes me feel so feminine [emoji4][emoji4]




Looks so pretty on u AvrilShower!! Gorgeous choice!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## agneau88

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




Got it right before Thanksgiving. Perfect timing! Congrats.


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> I really need to learn the definition of 'BAN' but as I struggle to learn its true meaning [emoji85][emoji85].... Here r my indulgences from today....
> - ZP CSGM . Finally found the one that looks good on me (or so I think [emoji12])
> - matching peacock blue clic H
> - and perspective bangles to match my beloved Perspective shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198094
> View attachment 3198096
> View attachment 3198097
> View attachment 3198098
> View attachment 3198099
> View attachment 3198100
> 
> .... Sorry for so many pics... Guess am pure excited [emoji4][emoji4]




Love everything!

Would you do me a huge favor and post your modeling shot with your perspective cavalier shawl again? I'm considering it and I can't find the photo you posted.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love everything!
> 
> Would you do me a huge favor and post your modeling shot with your perspective cavalier shawl again? I'm considering it and I can't find the photo you posted.




Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup[emoji8][emoji8]... And here's an archive pic of perspective shawl... Totally love this neutral[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope u get this!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup[emoji8][emoji8]... And here's an archive pic of perspective shawl... Totally love this neutral[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope u get this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198109




Thank you! My gris tourtourelle bag is feeling neglected that it doesn't have a csgm to match. I think this would be perfect!


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup[emoji8][emoji8]... And here's an archive pic of perspective shawl... Totally love this neutral[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope u get this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198109



eternallove4bag - so pretty!


----------



## vivelebag

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




Beautiful!


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> Two items of my Monday shopping.
> Hermes scarf bateau fleuri bleu/rose/blanc and scarf ring. I normally wear brighter color scarfs but this one makes me feel so feminine &#128522;&#128522;



Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

lovely64 said:


> Tigre Royal GM shawl &#128579;&#128579;&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198022



Ahhhhh, what a colors &#128148;&#128148;


----------



## xiaoxiao

lovely64 said:


> Tigre Royal GM shawl &#128579;&#128579;&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198022




Ah you wear it so well. Congratulations!


----------



## HGT

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




Congrats!! Ostrich looks great in dark color.


----------



## gracekelly

A couple of recent purchases and I love them both together or separately.


----------



## lanit

gracekelly said:


> A couple of recent purchases and I love them both together or separately.


These are totally cool together *GK* - you are tempting me on those hinged bangles seeing it modeled on you dear. Enjoy!


----------



## gracekelly

lanit said:


> These are totally cool together *GK* - you are tempting me on those hinged bangles seeing it modeled on you dear. Enjoy!



Thanks! I think you would enjoy one lanit.  Very light in weight and the I love the hardware hinge part.  I know it doesn't appeal to everyone.  I like that it has the same shape as the CDC so they fit together.  I don't really care for the way the CDC works with the regular enamels as they are too round.


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup[emoji8][emoji8]... And here's an archive pic of perspective shawl... Totally love this neutral[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope u get this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198109



WOWOWOWOW! You are very good with your shawls lady! Love it! Very chic! I am tempted to get one as well now &#128540;


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> I really need to learn the definition of 'BAN' but as I struggle to learn its true meaning [emoji85][emoji85].... Here r my indulgences from today....
> - ZP CSGM . Finally found the one that looks good on me (or so I think [emoji12])
> - matching peacock blue clic H
> - and perspective bangles to match my beloved Perspective shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198094
> View attachment 3198096
> View attachment 3198097
> View attachment 3198098
> View attachment 3198099
> View attachment 3198100
> 
> .... Sorry for so many pics... Guess am pure excited [emoji4][emoji4]



The match works great! Great purchases! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AvrilShower

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;



Thanks Bobmops!


----------



## Elendil

papertiger said:


> Adore both colours, so lucky to get both in one piece, congrats on your second Tyger




Thank you!


----------



## Elendil

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




That's just breathtaking!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! My gris tourtourelle bag is feeling neglected that it doesn't have a csgm to match. I think this would be perfect!



U r very welcome Pocketbook Pup!! This would go so beautifully with Gris T. I bought this thinking this would also go well with etain if I ever get to the point of buying etain [emoji16][emoji16]



tonkamama said:


> eternallove4bag - so pretty!



Thank u dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]



AvrilShower said:


> WOWOWOWOW! You are very good with your shawls lady! Love it! Very chic! I am tempted to get one as well now [emoji12]



Thank u my dear  H shawls r so cozy and comfy I would say go for it [emoji4][emoji4]... Promise u won't regret it but also u won't be able to stop at 1[emoji16][emoji16]



AvrilShower said:


> The match works great! Great purchases! Thanks for sharing!




Thank u so much AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

gracekelly said:


> A couple of recent purchases and I love them both together or separately.




So gorgeous!!! Love both gracekelly[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




One of the most STUNNING bags ever eudo[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ellietilly

AvrilShower said:


> Two items of my Monday shopping.
> 
> Hermes scarf bateau fleuri bleu/rose/blanc and scarf ring. I normally wear brighter color scarfs but this one makes me feel so feminine [emoji4][emoji4]




I love your scarf, the colours and pattern look so delicate - looks fabulous on you AvrilShower.


----------



## ellietilly

lovely64 said:


> Tigre Royal GM shawl &#128579;&#128579;&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198022




Gorgeous brights, love it.


----------



## ellietilly

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




Ostrich in blue iris is truly special, congratulations.


----------



## ellietilly

eternallove4bag said:


> I really need to learn the definition of 'BAN' but as I struggle to learn its true meaning [emoji85][emoji85].... Here r my indulgences from today....
> - ZP CSGM . Finally found the one that looks good on me (or so I think [emoji12])
> - matching peacock blue clic H
> - and perspective bangles to match my beloved Perspective shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198094
> View attachment 3198096
> View attachment 3198097
> View attachment 3198098
> View attachment 3198099
> View attachment 3198100
> 
> .... Sorry for so many pics... Guess am pure excited [emoji4][emoji4]




Delightful ... love the peacock blue clic H, such a stunning blue. Perspective shawl is gorgeous and the bangle is perfect. Worth escaping your 'ban' for!!


----------



## doves75

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




What a beautiful bag eudo!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



eternallove4bag said:


> I really need to learn the definition of 'BAN' but as I struggle to learn its true meaning [emoji85][emoji85].... Here r my indulgences from today....
> - ZP CSGM . Finally found the one that looks good on me (or so I think [emoji12])
> - matching peacock blue clic H
> - and perspective bangles to match my beloved Perspective shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198094
> View attachment 3198096
> View attachment 3198097
> View attachment 3198098
> View attachment 3198099
> View attachment 3198100
> 
> .... Sorry for so many pics... Guess am pure excited [emoji4][emoji4]




Beautiful haul eternallove4bag enjoy ).  You're not alone, we've all been there, escaping the ban island.  



AvrilShower said:


> Two items of my Monday shopping.
> 
> Hermes scarf bateau fleuri bleu/rose/blanc and scarf ring. I normally wear brighter color scarfs but this one makes me feel so feminine [emoji4][emoji4]




Looks beautiful on you AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



gracekelly said:


> A couple of recent purchases and I love them both together or separately.




What a nice combo, congratulations gracekelly [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> U r very welcome Pocketbook Pup!! This would go so beautifully with Gris T. I bought this thinking this would also go well with etain if I ever get to the point of buying etain [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u dear tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u my dear  H shawls r so cozy and comfy I would say go for it [emoji4][emoji4]... Promise u won't regret it but also u won't be able to stop at 1[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Oh yes. Etian is a beautiful color and this would look fab!


----------



## hopiko

HAddicted said:


> Haven't had a chance to post these. Got super lucky last month! Meet B35 Togo phw Blue Glacier and my SO Togo BE with Menthe stitching, interior menthe chevre and brushed phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194635
> View attachment 3194636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry not the best lighting today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194655



Congrats on these gorgeous beauties!  BE is simply amazing and BG....tdf!  Enjoy!


----------



## gracekelly

eternallove4bag said:


> So gorgeous!!! Love both gracekelly[emoji7]



Thanks so much!


----------



## Lovehermes89

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090



It is gorgeous!!! Congratulation eudo, really envy your collection!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

lovely64 said:


> Tigre Royal GM shawl &#128579;&#128579;&#10083;&#10083;&#10083;
> 
> View attachment 3198022




Congratulations. Lovely.


----------



## PrestigeH

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




Stunning bag [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I really need to learn the definition of 'BAN' but as I struggle to learn its true meaning [emoji85][emoji85].... Here r my indulgences from today....
> - ZP CSGM . Finally found the one that looks good on me (or so I think [emoji12])
> - matching peacock blue clic H
> - and perspective bangles to match my beloved Perspective shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198094
> View attachment 3198096
> View attachment 3198097
> View attachment 3198098
> View attachment 3198099
> View attachment 3198100
> 
> .... Sorry for so many pics... Guess am pure excited [emoji4][emoji4]




Yeahhhhhh happy for u. Post action pics plssss


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Two items of my Monday shopping.
> 
> Hermes scarf bateau fleuri bleu/rose/blanc and scarf ring. I normally wear brighter color scarfs but this one makes me feel so feminine [emoji4][emoji4]




Lovely print. Really nice.


----------



## PrestigeH

gracekelly said:


> A couple of recent purchases and I love them both together or separately.




Congrats. Both look great together.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> Delightful ... love the peacock blue clic H, such a stunning blue. Perspective shawl is gorgeous and the bangle is perfect. Worth escaping your 'ban' for!!



Thank u so much ellietilly! U r super sweet!!! That's what I keep repeating to myself that this was worth it and ZP is an old design so wouldn't have been able to get the shawl later [emoji6]



doves75 said:


> What a beautiful bag eudo!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful haul eternallove4bag enjoy ).  You're not alone, we've all been there, escaping the ban island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks beautiful on you AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice combo, congratulations gracekelly [emoji106]&#127996;



Thank u so much doves  I think it's that magical time of the year when it's so hard to stay on ban island isn't it[emoji23][emoji23]



PrestigeH said:


> Yeahhhhhh happy for u. Post action pics plssss




Thank u so much dear PrestigeH [emoji8][emoji8] action pics coming soon [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




Such a beauty. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Congrats and hope to see mod pics of this beauty.


----------



## Chloesam

eternallove4bag said:


> I really need to learn the definition of 'BAN' but as I struggle to learn its true meaning [emoji85][emoji85].... Here r my indulgences from today....
> - ZP CSGM . Finally found the one that looks good on me (or so I think [emoji12])
> - matching peacock blue clic H
> - and perspective bangles to match my beloved Perspective shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198094
> View attachment 3198096
> View attachment 3198097
> View attachment 3198098
> View attachment 3198099
> View attachment 3198100
> 
> .... Sorry for so many pics... Guess am pure excited [emoji4][emoji4]




Congrats eternallove! All beautiful choices! Twins on the ZP! This is my favorite CW!


----------



## Chloesam

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




Absolute perfection eudo! Congrats! Enjoy her tomorrow and many holidays to come!


----------



## Kymai

Kelly 32 Togo eutope... is my baby now 

&#128525;


----------



## weibandy

AvrilShower said:


> Two items of my Monday shopping.
> Hermes scarf bateau fleuri bleu/rose/blanc and scarf ring. I normally wear brighter color scarfs but this one makes me feel so feminine &#128522;&#128522;



Absolutely gorgeous!  Just love it!!


----------



## PennyD2911

gracekelly said:


> A couple of recent purchases and I love them both together or separately.




Very pretty!


----------



## hbr

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090




Oh my that is stunning!!


----------



## weibandy

AvrilShower said:


> Two items of my Monday shopping.
> Hermes scarf bateau fleuri bleu/rose/blanc and scarf ring. I normally wear brighter color scarfs but this one makes me feel so feminine &#128522;&#128522;



Sorry to comment twice on the same post - but - I was so taken by the beauty of this scarf, I certainly will buy one.  (Already have Bateau in a different cw).  It looks so different on Hermes online as compared to your photo.  

I would like to buy a leather bracelet to match the scarf, probably a blue one.  Can you recommend which blue might best match?  Blue Atoll? Izmir?

Appreciate your thoughts very much!

WB


----------



## mousdioufe

New to me Birkin 30 rouge vif togo pictured with her sister kelly 32 rouge vif box. thank you for letting me share.


----------



## orangeaddict

mousdioufe said:


> New to me Birkin 30 rouge vif togo pictured with her sister kelly 32 rouge vif box. thank you for letting me share.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] tdf


----------



## mousdioufe

I have been looking for this bag for years. I am so happy!!!


----------



## mousdioufe

orangeaddict said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] tdf



Thank you!!


----------



## Whispercrest

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090


Totally gorgeous


----------



## Whispercrest

mousdioufe said:


> New to me Birkin 30 rouge vif togo pictured with her sister kelly 32 rouge vif box. thank you for letting me share.


What a pair of beauties!


----------



## Lexia1157

Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....


----------



## periogirl28

mousdioufe said:


> I have been looking for this bag for years. I am so happy!!!



Absolutely worth the wait!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mousdioufe said:


> New to me Birkin 30 rouge vif togo pictured with her sister kelly 32 rouge vif box. thank you for letting me share.



*mousdioufe*, such a beautiful pic and a stunning new acquisition. Major congrats! 



Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754



Down the slippery H slope you go, enjoy your first H bag, *Lexia*. Congrats on that lovely Evie in gold, it's a great neutral.


----------



## EmileH

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754




That's an excellent choice for a first bag. You will have it forever. It's such a classic especially in gold. Congratulations!


----------



## ellietilly

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754




Gorgeous, congratulations on your first H bag. You'll find the Evie is hard to put down - such a versatile bag and Gold is a great neutral.


----------



## ellietilly

mousdioufe said:


> I have been looking for this bag for years. I am so happy!!!




Beautiful, perfect colour. Congratulations!


----------



## nana9026

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754




Closely Evie in such classy gold colour!


----------



## MrH

Got my winter cap (Lennon cap) and new watch strap ( blue jean ) for my heure H  [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## the petite lady

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090


Oh my, this is TDF! I love the color, and of course ostrich leather . Enjoy her!


----------



## HGT

mousdioufe said:


> I have been looking for this bag for years. I am so happy!!!




Congrats! Love Rouge with GHW.  Drooling over your Gold bag charm!


----------



## HGT

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754




Nice start! Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

eudo said:


> So happy to get blue iris ostrich Birkin 30 with GHW on Thanksgiving! Everything is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198090



This is special! So perfect ! Thanks for sharing it with us.. Congrats~


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> I really need to learn the definition of 'BAN' but as I struggle to learn its true meaning [emoji85][emoji85].... Here r my indulgences from today....
> - ZP CSGM . Finally found the one that looks good on me (or so I think [emoji12])
> - matching peacock blue clic H
> - and perspective bangles to match my beloved Perspective shawl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198094
> View attachment 3198096
> View attachment 3198097
> View attachment 3198098
> View attachment 3198099
> View attachment 3198100
> 
> .... Sorry for so many pics... Guess am pure excited [emoji4][emoji4]



Wow... See who escaped from Ban island! Haha, just kidding *eternallove4bag *. so many beauties, I'll do the same too.. Lol


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> Two items of my Monday shopping.
> Hermes scarf bateau fleuri bleu/rose/blanc and scarf ring. I normally wear brighter color scarfs but this one makes me feel so feminine &#128522;&#128522;



Twin with u! Yes, it's very pretty n it look good on u


----------



## atomic110

gracekelly said:


> A couple of recent purchases and I love them both together or separately.




both r beautiful and perfect match






Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754



Congrats on ur first H bag! Smart move, gold Evie match well with almost anything 






mousdioufe said:


> New to me Birkin 30 rouge vif togo pictured with her sister kelly 32 rouge vif box. thank you for letting me share.



Both r stunning ! ur B and K have confirmed my next target should be rouge color




MrH said:


> Got my winter cap (Lennon cap) and new watch strap ( blue jean ) for my heure H  [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198775



Cute! Hope to see ur mod Shot soon


----------



## PennyD2911

mousdioufe said:


> New to me Birkin 30 rouge vif togo pictured with her sister kelly 32 rouge vif box. thank you for letting me share.




Beautiful&#10083;&#10083;


----------



## weibandy

mousdioufe said:


> I have been looking for this bag for years. I am so happy!!!



Perfect!  Congratulations on fulfilling the quest!


----------



## mousdioufe

Thank you all!


----------



## gracekelly

Happy Thanksgiving to all!

Thanks for the compliments and kind words Penny, PrestigeH, doves75 and eternallove 4 bag!


----------



## PennyD2911

gracekelly said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliments and kind words Penny, PrestigeH, doves75 and eternallove 4 bag!




Happy Thanksgiving G![emoji177]


----------



## orangeaddict

Not a self purchase but a little thanksgiving gift from my bestie. Love it to bits!! 

I'm on the ban island and she's such a sweetheart! 

Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]

Happy thanksgiving to all you lovely tpf ladies &#129411;


----------



## PennyD2911

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3198997
> 
> 
> Not a self purchase but a little thanksgiving gift from my bestie. Love it to bits!!
> 
> I'm on the ban island and she's such a sweetheart!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you lovely tpf ladies &#129411;




Beautiful!!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## EmileH

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3198997
> 
> 
> Not a self purchase but a little thanksgiving gift from my bestie. Love it to bits!!
> 
> I'm on the ban island and she's such a sweetheart!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you lovely tpf ladies &#129411;




Really pretty. What a nice friend. Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## PennyD2911

The Hermes Refillable Lock Spray
I use my fave 24 Faubourg [emoji173]&#65039; in it.  Years ago when I began my H journey 24 Faubourg was my first purchase. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The refill for the lock spray is pure perfume so it only takes a small amount. [emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

mousdioufe said:


> I have been looking for this bag for years. I am so happy!!!



Great bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!


----------



## Bobmops

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754



Super goldy ! Congratulations &#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

MrH said:


> Got my winter cap (Lennon cap) and new watch strap ( blue jean ) for my heure H  [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198775



Very cool! Please post some action pic !


----------



## AvrilShower

mousdioufe said:


> I have been looking for this bag for years. I am so happy!!!



Wow, big congrats!!! This bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754



Congratulations!!! That color is the best color imo. I am sure you will have a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Newyork21

New Rodeo I picked up today! Not a fab photo just a quick one to share


----------



## AvrilShower

Newyork21 said:


> New Rodeo I picked up today! Not a fab photo just a quick one to share



Great color! Big congrats!


----------



## Newyork21

AvrilShower said:


> Great color! Big congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chloesam said:


> Congrats eternallove! All beautiful choices! Twins on the ZP! This is my favorite CW!



Thank u so much Chloesam! Honored to be ur twin [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I totally fell for this CW [emoji7]



atomic110 said:


> Wow... See who escaped from Ban island! Haha, just kidding *eternallove4bag *. so many beauties, I'll do the same too.. Lol




Lol!!! Totally busted atomic110[emoji85][emoji85].... But these were too hard to resist and now I saw so many great things that I missed the next boat to ban island ... So staying in H land and plotting how to extend my stay [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3198997
> 
> 
> Not a self purchase but a little thanksgiving gift from my bestie. Love it to bits!!
> 
> I'm on the ban island and she's such a sweetheart!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you lovely tpf ladies &#129411;



Wow! What a gorgeous bangle and super sweet of ur bestie to gift this beauty to u [emoji171][emoji171]



PennyD2911 said:


> The Hermes Refillable Lock Spray
> I use my fave 24 Faubourg [emoji173]&#65039; in it.  Years ago when I began my H journey 24 Faubourg was my first purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199176
> 
> The refill for the lock spray is pure perfume so it only takes a small amount. [emoji4]



Wow! I have never seen one of these!!! Beautiful and unique [emoji173]&#65039;



Newyork21 said:


> New Rodeo I picked up today! Not a fab photo just a quick one to share



So gorgeous!!! Many congrats!



MrH said:


> Got my winter cap (Lennon cap) and new watch strap ( blue jean ) for my heure H  [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198775



Super cute!! I can see u totally rocking this MrH!



Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754



Gold is such a classic H color!!! Congrats on a beautiful first H bag[emoji7]



mousdioufe said:


> I have been looking for this bag for years. I am so happy!!!



Such a beautiful bag!! Many congrats on getting her[emoji173]&#65039;



mousdioufe said:


> New to me Birkin 30 rouge vif togo pictured with her sister kelly 32 rouge vif box. thank you for letting me share.




Wow!!! The color is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; totally drooling!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

PennyD2911 said:


> The Hermes Refillable Lock Spray
> I use my fave 24 Faubourg [emoji173]&#65039; in it.  Years ago when I began my H journey 24 Faubourg was my first purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199176
> 
> The refill for the lock spray is pure perfume so it only takes a small amount. [emoji4]



Congratulations Penny! 
I received a bottle as gift, didn't use it yet. I am tempted to open it now!


----------



## PennyD2911

AvrilShower said:


> Congratulations Penny!
> 
> I received a bottle as gift, didn't use it yet. I am tempted to open it now!




TY[emoji4]
Which of the perfumes did you get for the sprayer? I think H only does 4 of them in the little bottles that fit the sprayer.


----------



## PennyD2911

Newyork21 said:


> New Rodeo I picked up today! Not a fab photo just a quick one to share




Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Happy to share this beauty. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



More pics in a separate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/another-ostrich-another-blue-iris-kelly-pochette-927736.html


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199743
> 
> More pics in a separate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/another-ostrich-another-blue-iris-kelly-pochette-927736.html




It's gorgeous and so very perfect for you! Congrats!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199743
> 
> More pics in a separate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/another-ostrich-another-blue-iris-kelly-pochette-927736.html




So happy to finally see this new gorgeous addition to your amazing collection. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's gorgeous and so very perfect for you! Congrats!



Thank you so much Pocketbook Pup. 



PrestigeH said:


> So happy to finally see this new gorgeous addition to your amazing collection. [emoji3]



Thank you very much. Appreciate your love and support.


----------



## atomic110

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3198997
> 
> 
> Not a self purchase but a little thanksgiving gift from my bestie. Love it to bits!!
> 
> I'm on the ban island and she's such a sweetheart!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you lovely tpf ladies &#129411;



U hav such a great friend, loving gift







Newyork21 said:


> New Rodeo I picked up today! Not a fab photo just a quick one to share



Another rodeo ! &#10084;&#10084;







PennyD2911 said:


> The Hermes Refillable Lock Spray
> I use my fave 24 Faubourg [emoji173]&#65039; in it.  Years ago when I began my H journey 24 Faubourg was my first purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199176
> 
> The refill for the lock spray is pure perfume so it only takes a small amount. [emoji4]


I can smell it already...


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! Totally busted atomic110[emoji85][emoji85].... But these were too hard to resist and now I saw so many great things that I missed the next boat to ban island ... So staying in H land and plotting how to extend my stay [emoji12][emoji12]



Haha, totally understandable! It's a festive season, no harm indulge a bit 
Look forward to see more of ur goodies &#128516;


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199743
> 
> More pics in a separate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/another-ostrich-another-blue-iris-kelly-pochette-927736.html



OMG *Kat.Lee*... this is superb! TDF~ thanks for showing it to us.. can't wait to see it in action


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> OMG *Kat.Lee*... this is superb! TDF~ thanks for showing it to us.. can't wait to see it in action




Thank you so much dear *atomic*. She'll be in action soon. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PennyD2911

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199743
> 
> More pics in a separate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/another-ostrich-another-blue-iris-kelly-pochette-927736.html




Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## AvrilShower

PennyD2911 said:


> TY[emoji4]
> Which of the perfumes did you get for the sprayer? I think H only does 4 of them in the little bottles that fit the sprayer.



I will take it out of the drawer and check it out &#128515;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful, congrats!




Thank you PennyD2911. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

mousdioufe said:


> New to me Birkin 30 rouge vif togo pictured with her sister kelly 32 rouge vif box. thank you for letting me share.



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754



Lovely Evelyne! Congrats!


----------



## ari

MrH said:


> Got my winter cap (Lennon cap) and new watch strap ( blue jean ) for my heure H  [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198775



Congrats! Very cool hat!


----------



## ari

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3198997
> 
> 
> Not a self purchase but a little thanksgiving gift from my bestie. Love it to bits!!
> 
> I'm on the ban island and she's such a sweetheart!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you lovely tpf ladies &#129411;



Beautiful present!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199743
> 
> More pics in a separate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/another-ostrich-another-blue-iris-kelly-pochette-927736.html


Looks amazing!


----------



## DMK

AvrilShower said:


> Two items of my Monday shopping.
> Hermes scarf bateau fleuri bleu/rose/blanc and scarf ring. I normally wear brighter color scarfs but this one makes me feel so feminine &#128522;&#128522;





eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Pocketbook Pup[emoji8][emoji8]... And here's an archive pic of perspective shawl... Totally love this neutral[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope u get this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198109



Such beautiful scarves - enjoy wearing


----------



## megt10

mousdioufe said:


> New to me Birkin 30 rouge vif togo pictured with her sister kelly 32 rouge vif box. thank you for letting me share.



It is a beautiful bag! Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello !!!!! Thank you for letting me share .... my first H bag , Evelyne GM in gold .....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198754



So pretty. I love H gold.


----------



## megt10

MrH said:


> Got my winter cap (Lennon cap) and new watch strap ( blue jean ) for my heure H  [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198775


Love the cap and the watch strap. Such a pretty color that will go with everything.


orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3198997
> 
> 
> Not a self purchase but a little thanksgiving gift from my bestie. Love it to bits!!
> 
> I'm on the ban island and she's such a sweetheart!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you lovely tpf ladies &#129411;


That is such a nice gift. 


PennyD2911 said:


> The Hermes Refillable Lock Spray
> I use my fave 24 Faubourg [emoji173]&#65039; in it.  Years ago when I began my H journey 24 Faubourg was my first purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199176
> 
> The refill for the lock spray is pure perfume so it only takes a small amount. [emoji4]


I have always looked at these and think so cool looking and practical. 


Newyork21 said:


> New Rodeo I picked up today! Not a fab photo just a quick one to share



Love the rodeo. I asked my SA yesterday if he had any and he said nope. I want more.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199743
> 
> More pics in a separate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/another-ostrich-another-blue-iris-kelly-pochette-927736.html



OMG, this is to die for. Congratulations, Kat. So perfect for you.


----------



## princess621

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199743
> 
> More pics in a separate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/another-ostrich-another-blue-iris-kelly-pochette-927736.html




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> OMG, this is to die for. Congratulations, Kat. So perfect for you.



Thank you meg. 



princess621 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you princess621.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199743
> 
> More pics in a separate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/another-ostrich-another-blue-iris-kelly-pochette-927736.html




My mouth dropped opened and ITS STILL OPEN a few minutes later!!!!! SPECTACULAR Kat!!! It's a perfect match with ur picotin too!!! My god lady u have the most gorgeous collection of H bags!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Gosh I can't wait to see mod shots of this beauty!!!


----------



## Newyork21

megt10 said:


> Love the cap and the watch strap. Such a pretty color that will go with everything.
> 
> That is such a nice gift.
> 
> I have always looked at these and think so cool looking and practical.
> 
> 
> Love the rodeo. I asked my SA yesterday if he had any and he said nope. I want more.



I had to wait a couple of weeks before they had this in! 
Then the SA said she didn't know why they were so popular!! Fingers crossed you'll find one soon


----------



## AvrilShower

mousdioufe said:


> New to me Birkin 30 rouge vif togo pictured with her sister kelly 32 rouge vif box. thank you for letting me share.


It is such a deep red yet so elegant. I love this color!


----------



## AvrilShower

DMK said:


> Such beautiful scarves - enjoy wearing



Thank you DMK!


----------



## AvrilShower

PennyD2911 said:


> The Hermes Refillable Lock Spray
> I use my fave 24 Faubourg [emoji173]&#65039; in it.  Years ago when I began my H journey 24 Faubourg was my first purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199176
> 
> The refill for the lock spray is pure perfume so it only takes a small amount. [emoji4]



We are twins! 
Mine is in the drawer for over a year now &#128541;
I don't know why I can't upload more than 1 pic at the same time through my phone! 
Next shot is the glass bottle inside. I have no clue about the scent, will need your knoweledge!


----------



## AvrilShower

PennyD2911 said:


> The Hermes Refillable Lock Spray
> I use my fave 24 Faubourg [emoji173]&#65039; in it.  Years ago when I began my H journey 24 Faubourg was my first purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199176
> 
> The refill for the lock spray is pure perfume so it only takes a small amount. [emoji4]



So mine is jour d'Hermes. &#128541;


----------



## PennyD2911

AvrilShower said:


> We are twins!
> Mine is in the drawer for over a year now &#128541;
> I don't know why I can't upload more than 1 pic at the same time through my phone!
> Next shot is the glass bottle inside. I have no clue about the scent, will need your knoweledge!



It's so cool to find a twin for the sprayer.


----------



## periogirl28

AvrilShower said:


> We are twins!
> 
> Mine is in the drawer for over a year now [emoji13]
> 
> I don't know why I can't upload more than 1 pic at the same time through my phone!
> 
> Next shot is the glass bottle inside. I have no clue about the scent, will need your knoweledge!




I love this sprayer but weirdly I only have the Kelly Caleche Parfum refill but not the lock! Must rectify the situation!


----------



## megt10

I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.




Love this ring, gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Ccc1

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.


Wow  congratulations! Please post some modeling pics.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.




One of my favorite H rings. I hope you enjoy it. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.




Glad you got it Meg and now I can be your ring twin! You'll love it so much just like I do! Big congrats.


----------



## ayc

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.



So pretty..even ur kitty love it!!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.




That's one gorgeous ring. Congrats Megt.


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> I love this sprayer but weirdly I only have the Kelly Caleche Parfum refill but not the lock! Must rectify the situation!



You will like it! My DH tried on his arm and it stayed on the whole day and blended beautifully with his own scent so he declares that is his perfume now &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## AvrilShower

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.



OMG! This is just stunning! So looking forward to your model shots! Big big congrats!!!


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.



Gorgeous ring! Congrats Megt! Lovely cat)))


----------



## PennyD2911

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.




Congrats Meg!
Beautiful kitty. [emoji76]


----------



## PrestigeH

Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.



Cute ring with cute kitty &#10084;


----------



## atomic110

PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622



U did it again? Lol... Another beautiful K wallet n bracelet! So looking forward to see u in actions with these beauties ! Congrats


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> U did it again? Lol... Another beautiful K wallet n bracelet! So looking forward to see u in actions with these beauties ! Congrats




Ops yes ha ha. [emoji3] Didn't ask anything about rodeo. Keeping very quiet and not to get banned. &#129296;&#129296;&#129296;


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622




What a perfect match in heaven! Love all of them! Congrats.


----------



## bedhead

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.



Very pretty. Congrats! Good to know my cats are not the only ones who enjoy H ribbons. &#128512;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> What a perfect match in heaven! Love all of them! Congrats.




Thank you Kat. Once again, got inspired by ur matching picotin and Kelly pochette. [emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Kat. Once again, got inspired by ur matching picotin and Kelly pochette. [emoji12][emoji317]




[emoji4][emoji2][emoji4][emoji2][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995; You have an awesome taste!!


----------



## the petite lady

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.


Love the ring, it's beautiful! And your cat is so cute!


----------



## Chubbymoo

Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!


----------



## PrestigeH

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!




Congrats. That's a cute and unique size.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!



Adorable and so on-trend, lucky you *Chubbymoo*.


----------



## the petite lady

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!


Love this size and color. Congrats!


----------



## megt10

HGT said:


> Love this ring, gorgeous!  Congrats!





Ccc1 said:


> Wow  congratulations! Please post some modeling pics.





Sarah_sarah said:


> One of my favorite H rings. I hope you enjoy it. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Kat.Lee said:


> Glad you got it Meg and now I can be your ring twin! You'll love it so much just like I do! Big congrats.





ayc said:


> So pretty..even ur kitty love it!!



Thank you all so much. I have been wanting this ring for a long time. Kat, I am so happy to be your ring twin. I will post mod pics as soon as I wear it.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!


So fabulous!  I love the B25. Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.


Wow, wow, wow....so beautiful!


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> That's one gorgeous ring. Congrats Megt.





AvrilShower said:


> OMG! This is just stunning! So looking forward to your model shots! Big big congrats!!!





ari said:


> Gorgeous ring! Congrats Megt! Lovely cat)))





PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats Meg!
> Beautiful kitty. [emoji76]





PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622



Thank you all so much.
Prestige, that is a gorgeous wallet and bracelet. Congratulations.


----------



## atomic110

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!



That's awesome! Congrats! What a beauty~ so u just walked in and get the offer?


----------



## Txoceangirl

PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622


Love the wallet! 

Waiting for a hinged bracelet myself...enjoy!


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you all so much.
> 
> Prestige, that is a gorgeous wallet and bracelet. Congratulations.




Thank you Megt. Don't forget to post action pics of the gorgeous ring of Urs. It is really beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## PrestigeH

Txoceangirl said:


> Love the wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for a hinged bracelet myself...enjoy!




Thank you Txoceangirl. Good luck and hope you get the hinged bracelet soon. It is a nice arm candy.


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Cute ring with cute kitty &#10084;


Thank you so much.


bedhead said:


> Very pretty. Congrats! Good to know my cats are not the only ones who enjoy H ribbons. &#128512;


Thank you, both my cats love H ribbons but prefer boxes large enough to get in. We are working on that .


the petite lady said:


> Love the ring, it's beautiful! And your cat is so cute!


Thank you.


Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!



Oh, it is so pretty. The size is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

Txoceangirl said:


> Wow, wow, wow....so beautiful!



Thank you so much. I am very excited about finally getting it.


----------



## HGT

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!




Congrats!!!! Good to know Rouge is back!! 25 is so cute and hard to come by!


----------



## AvrilShower

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!



Congratulations!!! Gorgeous color! My dream bag!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

HGT said:


> Congrats!!!! Good to know Rouge is back!! 25 is so cute and hard to come by!



Agreed!!! Love all the b25s!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622


Gold hardware! oH my!!! Super cute! Big congrats!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

PennyD2911 said:


> It's so cool to find a twin for the sprayer.



Bear hugs!!!


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Megt. Don't forget to post action pics of the gorgeous ring of Urs. It is really beautiful. Enjoy.



Thank you so much. I will. Today I need to spend time in my closet going through things I need to let go of to fund and make room for new H purchases. I have the consignment lady coming on Wednesday for a 3rd time and want to make sure that I don't leave anything out this time.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.



Omg!!! Love ur gorgeous ring meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; mod pics pls[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622



Wow!! Love the color of ur B and now a wallet to match?just GORGEOUS My dear PrestigeH!! And what a fabulous bracelet too!!! Fabulous choices as usual [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; ... Hmmmm and that gorgeous rodeo is just staring at me with his adorable eyes that says 'come get me pls' [emoji3][emoji3]



Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!




Love RH!!! Many congrats on scoring this beauty!!


----------



## doves75

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.




Beautiful piece megt10. Congrats 



PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622




What a lovely addition to your fab collection dear PrestigeH. I love that pattern on the hinge bracelet. 



Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!




Congrats....wish my store has a little "shower" Birkin [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;.  Congrats...cute bag.


----------



## weibandy

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!



Wow!  Love the petite size and color.  Lucky you!


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.



It is beautiful!  I hope to see a picture on your hand so I can fully understand how this ring sits on the finger.  It is very captivating.


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199743
> 
> More pics in a separate thread. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/another-ostrich-another-blue-iris-kelly-pochette-927736.html



Jumps off the page!  So beautiful.  Very refined look.  Congratulations.


----------



## Love_Couture

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.




Very beautiful. Huge congrats to your new H addition. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622



Fabulous PrestigeH! The bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## ari

PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622



And I love the combination of the blues  ! You have amazing taste !


----------



## ari

bedhead said:


> Very pretty. Congrats! Good to know my cats are not the only ones who enjoy H ribbons. &#128512;



My cats love Chanel ribbons too)))


----------



## ari

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!



Wow! What s beauty!


----------



## PennyD2911

PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622




Congrats!


----------



## okiern1981

It's been the year of the B for me.  I've managed to get a few on the second hand market


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> Gold hardware! oH my!!! Super cute! Big congrats!!!







eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Love ur gorgeous ring meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; mod pics pls[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Love the color of ur B and now a wallet to match?just GORGEOUS My dear PrestigeH!! And what a fabulous bracelet too!!! Fabulous choices as usual [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; ... Hmmmm and that gorgeous rodeo is just staring at me with his adorable eyes that says 'come get me pls' [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love RH!!! Many congrats on scoring this beauty!!







doves75 said:


> Beautiful piece megt10. Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely addition to your fab collection dear PrestigeH. I love that pattern on the hinge bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats....wish my store has a little "shower" Birkin [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;.  Congrats...cute bag.







ari said:


> Fabulous PrestigeH! The bracelet is gorgeous!







ari said:


> And I love the combination of the blues  ! You have amazing taste !







PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats!




Thank you everyone. [emoji76][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Chubbymoo

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. That's a cute and unique size.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Adorable and so on-trend, lucky you *Chubbymoo*.







the petite lady said:


> Love this size and color. Congrats!







Txoceangirl said:


> So fabulous!  I love the B25. Congrats!







atomic110 said:


> That's awesome! Congrats! What a beauty~ so u just walked in and get the offer?







megt10 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, both my cats love H ribbons but prefer boxes large enough to get in. We are working on that .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it is so pretty. The size is adorable. Congratulations.







HGT said:


> Congrats!!!! Good to know Rouge is back!! 25 is so cute and hard to come by!




Thank you ladies so much! I went in just to say hi to my sa. We were chatting and asked if any of the Constances were on sale at the window jokingly and was presented this beautiful bag. We were all on ban island and had to come out of it lol. Now we are back in again.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!



Its gorgeous!! Congratulation for the score!


----------



## OKComputer

I just put myself on the list for my very first H bag! I'm hoping for a B30/35 gold or etoupe in Togo/Chèvre. I hope my wait isn't too long.


----------



## extrafashion1

Hello everybody!

I got my GT in kelly 35 PHW  Togo


----------



## gyd34

My Reversible from Rome (It is my real stuff)


----------



## Bobmops

extrafashion1 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I got my GT in kelly 35 PHW  Togo



Great bag in wonderful color &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## DMK

extrafashion1 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I got my GT in kelly 35 PHW  Togo


What a beauty


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.


Absolutely stunning  but pales in comparison to your amazing kitty


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Thank you Megt. Don't forget to post action pics of the gorgeous ring of Urs. It is really beautiful. Enjoy.





eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Love ur gorgeous ring meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; mod pics pls[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Love the color of ur B and now a wallet to match?just GORGEOUS My dear PrestigeH!! And what a fabulous bracelet too!!! Fabulous choices as usual [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; ... Hmmmm and that gorgeous rodeo is just staring at me with his adorable eyes that says 'come get me pls' [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love RH!!! Many congrats on scoring this beauty!!





doves75 said:


> Beautiful piece megt10. Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely addition to your fab collection dear PrestigeH. I love that pattern on the hinge bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats....wish my store has a little "shower" Birkin [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;.  Congrats...cute bag.





weibandy said:


> It is beautiful!  I hope to see a picture on your hand so I can fully understand how this ring sits on the finger.  It is very captivating.



Thanks so much everyone. I will post pictures when I wear it. Kat is wearing hers today in the action thread.


----------



## megt10

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful. Huge congrats to your new H addition. [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you so much.


extrafashion1 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I got my GT in kelly 35 PHW  Togo


Congratulations! I love GT, the perfect neutral.


gyd34 said:


> My Reversible from Rome (It is my real stuff)


So pretty. 


Hanna Flaneur said:


> Absolutely stunning  but pales in comparison to your amazing kitty


Thank you. I agree.


----------



## Whispercrest

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!


It's beautiful ... it's raining in the UK ... but sadly not Birkins where I am !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.



   I always loooooved this ring! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622



Can't get enuff of BA!!! Love!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mousdioufe said:


> I have been looking for this bag for years. I am so happy!!!



*This a such a head-turning red hot B!! Congrats!*


----------



## Whispercrest

OKComputer said:


> I just put myself on the list for my very first H bag! I'm hoping for a B30/35 gold or etoupe in Togo/Chèvre. I hope my wait isn't too long.


Do some countries really still have lists?  There's so much to read on the web about lists being a myth now.  Seems like a lot of the time if good relationships are developed with the SA's, B&K's will come eventually.

What do you all think?


----------



## OKComputer

Whispercrest said:


> Do some countries really still have lists?  There's so much to read on the web about lists being a myth now.  Seems like a lot of the time if good relationships are developed with the SA's, B&K's will come eventually.
> 
> What do you all think?



That's great to know! I have a good relationship with my SA and the SM. I was told that Gold with ghw is a very common request so it could be up to a year for one to come in. I guess I don't know how true this is, so am happy to hear the perspective and experience of those on this board. I am okay to wait, but a year seems far too long for my impatient self!


----------



## eternallove4bag

extrafashion1 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I got my GT in kelly 35 PHW  Togo




Gorgeous GT[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;! Many congrats!


----------



## Rami00

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.


Bling! Bling! I love it! Congrats Meg. 


PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622


Of course, another rodeo. LOL JK. Congrats. BA is a gorgeous color.


----------



## gracekelly

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.



Love, love, love!!!  I am into RG too and this is just super!  

There are so many wonderful purchases on this thread.  Everyone has great taste and should enjoy all their wonderful new things!


----------



## princess621

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!


congratulations!! the leather looks gorgeous


----------



## nadineluv

extrafashion1 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I got my GT in kelly 35 PHW  Togo




[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; congrats it's gorg!!! We're bag twins! [emoji133] I just got GT in 30 [emoji4]


----------



## Whispercrest

OKComputer said:


> That's great to know! I have a good relationship with my SA and the SM. I was told that Gold with ghw is a very common request so it could be up to a year for one to come in. I guess I don't know how true this is, so am happy to hear the perspective and experience of those on this board. I am okay to wait, but a year seems far too long for my impatient self!


I suppose the other option is to go to Paris and try your luck there! I think patience is generally needed no matter which route you decide to take but good luck either way.


----------



## PrestigeH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Can't get enuff of BA!!! Love!!!




Thank you Israeli_Flava. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Rami00 said:


> Bling! Bling! I love it! Congrats Meg.
> 
> Of course, another rodeo. LOL JK. Congrats. BA is a gorgeous color.




Thank you Rami. This round no rodeo. Keep very quiet about it. [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Chubbymoo said:


> Went to H after a meet with the girlfriends and was offered a birkin25, rouge h, Epsom. It's raining birkins at the store!




Rouge H and Epsom is beautiful combo. If it's raining birkins I would take that over 'it's raining men'. [emoji6] congrats on the B. 



PrestigeH said:


> Picked both of them up. Matching wallet in BA and a hinged bracelet in RGH.
> View attachment 3200622




I always end up having a crush on all your goodies. [emoji5]&#65039;




extrafashion1 said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I got my GT in kelly 35 PHW  Togo




Very pretty combo and I like the GT with PHW. Enjoy your new bag [emoji4]


----------



## PrestigeH

Sarah_sarah said:


> Rouge H and Epsom is beautiful combo. If it's raining birkins I would take that over 'it's raining men'. [emoji6] congrats on the B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always end up having a crush on all your goodies. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty combo and I like the GT with PHW. Enjoy your new bag [emoji4]




U r so sweet and thank you for your kind comment. Just remember not to have a crush on the owner. [emoji12][emoji317]&#129299;


----------



## Chubbymoo

Whispercrest said:


> It's beautiful ... it's raining in the UK ... but sadly not Birkins where I am !!



It's raining here as well! Both birkins and rain lol just no Kelly's 



princess621 said:


> congratulations!! the leather looks gorgeous



Thank you! I'm in love! 



Sarah_sarah said:


> Rouge H and Epsom is beautiful combo. If it's raining birkins I would take that over 'it's raining men'. [emoji6] congrats on the B.
> 
> Yea me too! I'd take birkins over men any day.
> 
> ]


----------



## Whispercrest

Chubbymoo said:


> It's raining here as well! Both birkins and rain lol just no Kelly's
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm in love!


From what I'm seeing and hearing there seems to be a greater shortage of Kelly's but a few more Birkin's floating about .... very interesting


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.



Great ring ,Meg ! Congratulations !


----------



## mthona

megt10 said:


> I picked up a little something yesterday while I was at Hermes. It is hard to tell in the photo but it is RG.




Gorgeous..


----------



## Sarah_sarah

PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet and thank you for your kind comment. Just remember not to have a crush on the owner. [emoji12][emoji317]&#129299;




Hehehe. [emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji23]


----------



## Springshine

Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase


----------



## Bobmops

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase



Wow! Congratulations &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase




Big congrats!!! What a beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HGT

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase


Congrats!  Is it a B30? If so, we are bag twins!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*Jungle Love CSGM, CW 27 - ORANGE/VERT/JAUNE *


----------



## mygoodies

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase




CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I can imagine yr excitement!!! Enjoy MAX!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Jungle Love CSGM, CW 27 - ORANGE/VERT/JAUNE *




What pretty colors and looks awesome on u Hermes Nuttynut[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

[B said:
			
		

> eternallove4bag[/B];29512947]What pretty colors and looks awesome on u Hermes Nuttynut[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you *eternallove4bag*.


----------



## Whispercrest

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase


Well done, give us a run down on how your first B came about ...


----------



## atomic110

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase




Congrats on ur first B, beautiful one... Just curious, How long have u waited for it?


----------



## billysmom

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase


Classic!!!!!


----------



## weibandy

So excited!  Just opened it as it got off the Fedex truck - photo in the kitchen with the plastic wrap still on.  Not as glam as could be, for photo shoot, but I'm in love!   Bought this on line and wasn't sure about the color.  So happy - it is exactly what I hoped for!  

Anemone rivale


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> So excited!  Just opened it as it got off the Fedex truck - photo in the kitchen with the plastic wrap still on.  Not as glam as could be, for photo shoot, but I'm in love!   Bought this on line and wasn't sure about the color.  So happy - it is exactly what I hoped for!
> 
> 
> 
> Anemone rivale




It's really pretty! Congrats!


----------



## rania1981

My latest addition, Rose Azalee Bolide 27


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> So excited!  Just opened it as it got off the Fedex truck - photo in the kitchen with the plastic wrap still on.  Not as glam as could be, for photo shoot, but I'm in love!   Bought this on line and wasn't sure about the color.  So happy - it is exactly what I hoped for!
> 
> 
> 
> Anemone rivale



What a gorgeous color weibandy! Looks great on u!



rania1981 said:


> My latest addition, Rose Azalee Bolide 27




Love bolide!!! So pretty!


----------



## rania1981

eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous color weibandy! Looks great on u!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love bolide!!! So pretty!



Thank you! Its really a gorgeous pop of pink


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rania1981 said:


> My latest addition, Rose Azalee Bolide 27



Oh rania darling I love this!!! So cute!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weibandy said:


> So excited!  Just opened it as it got off the Fedex truck - photo in the kitchen with the plastic wrap still on.  Not as glam as could be, for photo shoot, but I'm in love!   Bought this on line and wasn't sure about the color.  So happy - it is exactly what I hoped for!
> 
> Anemone rivale



Congrats anemone is the most amazing color!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Jungle Love CSGM, CW 27 - ORANGE/VERT/JAUNE *



Bright and cheery on these gloomy rainy days!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase



Black B35??? Congrats darling were all curious to hear the story behind the bag!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Israeli_Flava said:


> Bright and cheery on these gloomy rainy days!



You are the queen of bright colors!!  This is the only bright CSGM I have, besides my framboise Tohu Bohu.  It's a great antidote for dark, gloomy days!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase




Huge congrats. Classy B will never fail!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Jungle Love CSGM, CW 27 - ORANGE/VERT/JAUNE *




Beautiful and you wear it well. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> So excited!  Just opened it as it got off the Fedex truck - photo in the kitchen with the plastic wrap still on.  Not as glam as could be, for photo shoot, but I'm in love!   Bought this on line and wasn't sure about the color.  So happy - it is exactly what I hoped for!
> 
> 
> 
> Anemone rivale




It's gorgeous. Matches well with your top. Congrats! [emoji171]


----------



## Kat.Lee

rania1981 said:


> My latest addition, Rose Azalee Bolide 27




Very cute and beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Mollycoddle

Here's my new toy. B35 Rubis GHW. [emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mollycoddle said:


> Here's my new toy. B35 Rubis GHW. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202841




Beautiful new toy. Congrats. Hope to see your mod shot! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase



Gorgeous B !! Congrats.


----------



## AvrilShower

rania1981 said:


> My latest addition, Rose Azalee Bolide 27



Ohhhhhhh big congratulations! Beautiful color!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Springshine said:


> Got my first Birkin today  Did not expect to get it so soon, beyond happy right now  Im already planning my next hermes bag purchase



Love it! Never go wrong with a black GHW Birkin!!' What is the size?


----------



## AvrilShower

weibandy said:


> So excited!  Just opened it as it got off the Fedex truck - photo in the kitchen with the plastic wrap still on.  Not as glam as could be, for photo shoot, but I'm in love!   Bought this on line and wasn't sure about the color.  So happy - it is exactly what I hoped for!
> 
> Anemone rivale



Your hand is beautiful! Anemone is such a feminine color which also matches your sweater! Congrats!!!


----------



## Springshine

AvrilShower said:


> Love it! Never go wrong with a black GHW Birkin!!' What is the size?



Thanks! Its 35, perfect size for me


----------



## Whispercrest

Mollycoddle said:


> Here's my new toy. B35 Rubis GHW. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202841


A fabulous colour


----------



## Whispercrest

rania1981 said:


> My latest addition, Rose Azalee Bolide 27


Perfect pretty colour for a Bolide


----------



## Springshine

Israeli_Flava said:


> Black B35??? Congrats darling were all curious to hear the story behind the bag!!!



yes, black b35 
I was not expecting to get the bag at all, i went to Hermes store 3-4  months ago and asked for it, they told me the list was closed, but i  could give them my number and they would call me if they got black b35  with gold hardware.. After that i didnt think more about getting a  birkin, and ive never bought anything from the Hermes store in my  country, i always buy in Paris..

So.. yesterday i got a call from the manager at Hermes while i was at  work and he told me he had 2 birkin bags and i could choose one if I  still wanted a birkin he had black b 35 and etoupe b 35, and ofcourse i got the black one  I actually asked if i could get bothsince my sister also wants a Birkin, but he told me he could only sell me one 

My office is 5 minuts away from the Hermes store, so 20 minuts after the phone call i was at the Hermes store and got my bag 

I actually overheard another SA on the phone telling someone they had 3  birkins and will get more this month, so its raining Birkins here

before leaving i asked the manager how is the prosess to get a kelly, he said he could maybe get me one i january


----------



## Whispercrest

Always great to hear the story around getting a B or K


----------



## periogirl28

Mollycoddle said:


> Here's my new toy. B35 Rubis GHW. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202841



Congrats!


----------



## rania1981

Whispercrest said:


> Perfect pretty colour for a Bolide



Thank you!


----------



## rania1981

AvrilShower said:


> Ohhhhhhh big congratulations! Beautiful color!!!



Thank you


----------



## rania1981

Kat.Lee said:


> Very cute and beautiful. Congrats.



Thank you Kat! I have been loving all your beautiful ostrich purchases lately!


----------



## rania1981

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh rania darling I love this!!! So cute!! Congrats!!!



Thank you  Love the pop of pink on this baby!


----------



## Kat.Lee

rania1981 said:


> Thank you Kat! I have been loving all your beautiful ostrich purchases lately!




Thank you rania. [emoji4]


----------



## mygoodies

weibandy said:


> So excited!  Just opened it as it got off the Fedex truck - photo in the kitchen with the plastic wrap still on.  Not as glam as could be, for photo shoot, but I'm in love!   Bought this on line and wasn't sure about the color.  So happy - it is exactly what I hoped for!
> 
> 
> 
> Anemone rivale




Gorgeous color!!!!! LOVE ITTTTT!!!


----------



## mygoodies

rania1981 said:


> My latest addition, Rose Azalee Bolide 27




Color is STUNNING!! Love the size too!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

My 2 shiny alligator KDs from Paris[emoji317]
Bleu Izmir 
Miel (honey)
So incredibly happy to score these at FSH and Sevres boutique! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## doves75

mygoodies said:


> My 2 shiny alligator KDs from Paris[emoji317]
> Bleu Izmir
> Miel (honey)
> So incredibly happy to score these at FSH and Sevres boutique! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3203054
> 
> View attachment 3203055




Both looks amazing on you, mygoodies [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## mygoodies

doves75 said:


> Both looks amazing on you, mygoodies [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;




Thank you!!! The BI is even more prettier IRL. its so hard to capture the green/turquoise shade of it. If I ever get an exotic B it definitely must be BI. I'm obsessed with that color now[emoji16]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> You are the queen of bright colors!!  This is the only bright CSGM I have, besides my framboise Tohu Bohu.  It's a great antidote for dark, gloomy days!!



I saw that u got that shawl and did think to myslef...hmmm... I wouldn't have expected that one... SO GLAD you ventured to the BRIGHT side


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Springshine said:


> yes, black b35
> I was not expecting to get the bag at all, i went to Hermes store 3-4  months ago and asked for it, they told me the list was closed, but i  could give them my number and they would call me if they got black b35  with gold hardware.. After that i didnt think more about getting a  birkin, and ive never bought anything from the Hermes store in my  country, i always buy in Paris..
> 
> So.. yesterday i got a call from the manager at Hermes while i was at  work and he told me he had 2 birkin bags and i could choose one if I  still wanted a birkin he had black b 35 and etoupe b 35, and ofcourse i got the black one  I actually asked if i could get bothsince my sister also wants a Birkin, but he told me he could only sell me one
> 
> My office is 5 minuts away from the Hermes store, so 20 minuts after the phone call i was at the Hermes store and got my bag
> 
> I actually overheard another SA on the phone telling someone they had 3  birkins and will get more this month, so its raining Birkins here
> 
> before leaving i asked the manager how is the prosess to get a kelly, he said he could maybe get me one i january


Wow! Well they are very generous so I'd stick with that store, esp if you get a Kelly in Jan. I wish I could find a store in the US that was that straight forward


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> My 2 shiny alligator KDs from Paris[emoji317]
> Bleu Izmir
> Miel (honey)
> So incredibly happy to score these at FSH and Sevres boutique! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3203054
> 
> View attachment 3203055



Ahhhhgh I'd give my right arm for a CDC in BI...
Congrats on both KDs, they are gorgy!


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhhhgh I'd give my right arm for a CDC in BI...
> 
> Congrats on both KDs, they are gorgy!




Thanks dear! I'm so happy! No way my local boutique would offer me any of these!!! So glad I snatched them in Paris! Oh yesssss CDC in BI would be TDF GORG!! Sadly they only had Colvert CDC when I was there. Now I want everything in BI. LOOOLLLLL


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Israeli_Flava said:


> I saw that u got that shawl and did think to myslef...hmmm... I wouldn't have expected that one... SO GLAD you ventured to the BRIGHT side


----------



## Hermesianne

Got this in Seoul




Got these today in HK[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ayc

Hermesianne said:


> Got this in Seoul
> View attachment 3203363
> View attachment 3203364
> 
> 
> Got these today in HK[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3203365


 

omg!! 
the constance is gorgeous!  modeling pic please!


----------



## DMK

Springshine said:


> yes, black b35
> I was not expecting to get the bag at all, i went to Hermes store 3-4  months ago and asked for it, they told me the list was closed, but i  could give them my number and they would call me if they got black b35  with gold hardware.. After that i didnt think more about getting a  birkin, and ive never bought anything from the Hermes store in my  country, i always buy in Paris..
> 
> So.. yesterday i got a call from the manager at Hermes while i was at  work and he told me he had 2 birkin bags and i could choose one if I  still wanted a birkin he had black b 35 and etoupe b 35, and ofcourse i got the black one  I actually asked if i could get bothsince my sister also wants a Birkin, but he told me he could only sell me one
> 
> My office is 5 minuts away from the Hermes store, so 20 minuts after the phone call i was at the Hermes store and got my bag
> 
> I actually overheard another SA on the phone telling someone they had 3  birkins and will get more this month, so its raining Birkins here
> 
> before leaving i asked the manager how is the prosess to get a kelly, he said he could maybe get me one i january



Congratulations - and hurrah, there's hope


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> It's really pretty! Congrats!


Thank you so much!



eternallove4bag said:


> What a gorgeous color weibandy! Looks great on u!!



I love the color too - thank you for your comment!!




Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats anemone is the most amazing color!!!



Thank you IF, the color was just what I hoped.  Had never seen it irl before the purchase 



AvrilShower said:


> Your hand is beautiful! Anemone is such a feminine color which also matches your sweater! Congrats!!!


Thank you AvrilShower!  You are so kind! 





mygoodies said:


> Gorgeous color!!!!! LOVE ITTTTT!!!



Thank you mygoodies!  I would definitely consider buying another item in this color.  Really like it.


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> It's gorgeous. Matches well with your top. Congrats! [emoji171]



Thank you so much Kat.Lee!  I love wearing shades of violet.  Your avatar handbag is so beautiful.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful and you wear it well. Congrats.



Thank you *Kat*!!


----------



## atomic110

Mollycoddle said:


> Here's my new toy. B35 Rubis GHW. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202841



Love ur new toy!



mygoodies said:


> My 2 shiny alligator KDs from Paris[emoji317]
> Bleu Izmir
> Miel (honey)
> So incredibly happy to score these at FSH and Sevres boutique! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3203054
> 
> View attachment 3203055



Both r stunning, lucky u scoring it from Paris 



Hermesianne said:


> Got this in Seoul
> View attachment 3203363
> View attachment 3203364
> 
> 
> Got these today in HK[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3203365




Wow, great score from ur trips! Bet u r having a good time!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Finally joining the H club with my new 35cm Birk! Pre-loved from 2007 but braand new to me  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## GimmieHermes

Hermesianne said:


> Got this in Seoul
> View attachment 3203363
> View attachment 3203364
> 
> 
> Got these today in HK[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3203365



Oh! That Constance!


----------



## EmileH

jgodcheergrl said:


> Finally joining the H club with my new 35cm Birk! Pre-loved from 2007 but braand new to me  Thanks for letting me share!




Congrats! I have this exact bag. It's so wonderful. The color really demonstrates the quality of the leather and stitching and it's a great neutral for all seasons.


----------



## eternallove4bag

I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermesianne said:


> Got this in Seoul
> View attachment 3203363
> View attachment 3203364
> 
> 
> Got these today in HK[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3203365




Gorgeous!!! Love the color of ur C!!! Many congrats Hermesianne [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

mygoodies said:


> My 2 shiny alligator KDs from Paris[emoji317]
> Bleu Izmir
> Miel (honey)
> So incredibly happy to score these at FSH and Sevres boutique! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3203054
> 
> View attachment 3203055




STUNNING!!! Love ur beautiful KDs mygoodies [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mollycoddle said:


> Here's my new toy. B35 Rubis GHW. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202841




Such a pretty color Mollycoddle!! Many congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203472
> View attachment 3203473




Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning! Congratulations!




Thank u dear Pocketbook Pup[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; am so happy!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203472
> View attachment 3203473




This is OUTSTANDING !!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
How did it happen?
I love this (if it was not understood[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8])


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203472
> View attachment 3203473




A lucky C to have found you [emoji5]&#65039;. Congrats and waiting for mod pics. [emoji254][emoji257]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> This is OUTSTANDING !!![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> How did it happen?
> I love this (if it was not understood[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8])




Lol! U r so sweet my friend  I am still processing the purchase! I have recently been researching on C apart from K and just casually mentioned it to my SA today and lo behold the sweetheart that she is she came out with it right away. Apparently my store rarely gets a C and I literally asked her for black Epsom 24 C with GHW and she had one!!! My SA is my angel [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Hermesianne said:


> Got this in Seoul
> View attachment 3203363
> View attachment 3203364
> 
> 
> Got these today in HK[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3203365




I love H in Seoul. Congrats on the beauties. [emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> A lucky C to have found you [emoji5]&#65039;. Congrats and waiting for mod pics. [emoji254][emoji257]




Thank u so much Sarah_sarah [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Here is one [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PennyD2911

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Sarah_sarah [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Here is one [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203578




Beautiful! Congrats~


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Sarah_sarah [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Here is one [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203578




This C was meant for you! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji179]
It is perfect [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Celebrate[emoji513]&#127870;
Your mod shot is terrific[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
Look great together[emoji94]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PennyD2911 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats~



Thank u so much PennyD [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Keren16 said:


> This C was meant for you! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji179]
> It is perfect [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> Celebrate[emoji513]&#127870;
> Your mod shot is terrific[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> Look great together[emoji94]




Thank u so much my friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; u r SUPER sweet and kind Keren[emoji8][emoji8] HUGE HUG for u my dear!!!


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Sarah_sarah [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Here is one [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203578



This picture is H perfection!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Sarah_sarah [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Here is one [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203578




Yeah. So pretty. Love the whole outfit. [emoji93] thank you for posting it. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203472
> View attachment 3203473




Oh my oh my. Huge congrats. What a beauty you've scored today! So happy for you!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> This picture is H perfection!



Aww!!! U made my day rainneday. I am going to sleep with a smile on face tonight [emoji8][emoji8]



Sarah_sarah said:


> Yeah. So pretty. Love the whole outfit. [emoji93] thank you for posting it. [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank u so much Sarah_sarah  so happy to bring her home with me tonight[emoji4][emoji4]



Kat.Lee said:


> Oh my oh my. Huge congrats. What a beauty you've scored today! So happy for you!!!



Thank u my dear Kat! U r always so supportive and kind! It means a lot to me [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203472
> View attachment 3203473




Woohoo what a piece of great news to know in the morning. Congrats to you. U must model pics with it. [emoji3]&#129299;[emoji12]


----------



## Lovehermes89

eternallove4bag said:


> I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203472
> View attachment 3203473



This is sooo gorgeous! It is really meant for you. Congratulation and enjoy your new C!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Woohoo what a piece of great news to know in the morning. Congrats to you. U must model pics with it. [emoji3]&#129299;[emoji12]




Good morning my dear PrestigeH [emoji3][emoji3] thank u so much!! Imagine how nice ur rodeos will look on this now! Had to get a bag deserving of ur rodeos [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lovehermes89 said:


> This is sooo gorgeous! It is really meant for you. Congratulation and enjoy your new C!




Thank u for being so sweet Lovehermes


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Good morning my dear PrestigeH [emoji3][emoji3] thank u so much!! Imagine how nice ur rodeos will look on this now! Had to get a bag deserving of ur rodeos [emoji12][emoji12]




Lol. Btw just the perfect Xmas present!! [emoji320][emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Lol. Btw just the perfect Xmas present!! [emoji320][emoji122]&#127995;




Hehehe that's true my dear friend[emoji3][emoji3] Couldn't have asked the H gods for more perfect present [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## trishaluvslv

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Sarah_sarah [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Here is one [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203578



This is the perfect bag!  So happy for you


----------



## Chubbymoo

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much Sarah_sarah [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Here is one [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203578



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Chubbymoo

Whispercrest said:


> From what I'm seeing and hearing there seems to be a greater shortage of Kelly's but a few more Birkin's floating about .... very interesting



It does seem like there is a lot of birkin reveals and constance. Yea, where are the Kelly's?!?!


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203472
> View attachment 3203473


Congratulations!


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Aww!!! U made my day rainneday. I am going to sleep with a smile on face tonight [emoji8][emoji8]



 I hope you do!  Love your new avatar btw...


----------



## Baglover121

Hermesianne said:


> Got this in Seoul
> View attachment 3203363
> View attachment 3203364
> 
> 
> Got these today in HK[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3203365




So beautiful! 



eternallove4bag said:


> I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203472
> View attachment 3203473




Gorgeous bag, lucky girl!


----------



## rania1981

mygoodies said:


> Color is STUNNING!! Love the size too!!! CONGRATS!!!!



Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

trishaluvslv said:


> This is the perfect bag!  So happy for you



Thank u my dear trishaluvslv 



Chubbymoo said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so pretty! Congrats!



Thank u so much Chubbymoo 



DMK said:


> Congratulations!



Thank U so much DMK [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



rainneday said:


> I hope you do!  Love your new avatar btw...



U r super sweet rainneday[emoji8][emoji8] thank u my dear!



Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag, lucky girl!




Thank u so much Baglover [emoji173]&#65039; feeling like the luck gods were certainly smiling upon me[emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

My final shopping before trip to Alpes &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> My final shopping before trip to Alpes [emoji23][emoji23]




I can't seem to take my eyes of the pile of orange boxes!!! Omg Bopmops can't even begin to imagine the goodies in there [emoji7][emoji7]!!! And u love ur room [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> I can't seem to take my eyes of the pile of orange boxes!!! Omg Bopmops can't even begin to imagine the goodies in there [emoji7][emoji7]!!! And u love ur room [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You are so sweet , 
Here some new goodies ))
Kelly belt and Galop bracelet &#128148;&#128079;&#127995;
Sorry , Louis wanted to be in da picture )


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> You are so sweet ,
> 
> Here some new goodies ))
> 
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet [emoji174][emoji122]&#127995;
> 
> Sorry , Louis wanted to be in da picture )




Ok I totally want to cuddle with Louis!!! He looks adorable and so comfy in the luxurious settings [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Gorgeous purchases my dear Bopmops! Can't wait to see ur mod shots!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> My final shopping before trip to Alpes [emoji23][emoji23]




Bobmops u need to hire me as a cleaner to help u clear the boxes away to make space. [emoji12]


----------



## Whispercrest

Bobmops said:


> My final shopping before trip to Alpes &#128514;&#128514;


My word, can't wait for the reveal from your H stack !!  &#128540;


----------



## Bobmops

PrestigeH said:


> Bobmops u need to hire me as a cleaner to help u clear the boxes away to make space. [emoji12]



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; my collection is very limited , and you have seen it a hundreds of times ))) but new space will be needed &#128514;


----------



## atomic110

jgodcheergrl said:


> Finally joining the H club with my new 35cm Birk! Pre-loved from 2007 but braand new to me  Thanks for letting me share!



Welcome to H club and congrats to ur B! This is classic


----------



## papilloncristal

My first birkin 25 and first Kelly 32! Both in craie with Ghw. Can't believe I got both of them offered to me on the same day!!


----------



## mygoodies

Bobmops said:


> My final shopping before trip to Alpes [emoji23][emoji23]




My goodness! I'd call that the "H Alpes" [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> You are so sweet ,
> 
> Here some new goodies ))
> 
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet [emoji174][emoji122]&#127995;
> 
> Sorry , Louis wanted to be in da picture )




Gorgeous and no need to find Louis this time! There he is!!! Adorable! Congrats for your goodies.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203472
> View attachment 3203473



I'm crazy too when I see ur posting, so gorgous ! Big big big congrats my dear!!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol! U r so sweet my friend  I am still processing the purchase! I have recently been researching on C apart from K and just casually mentioned it to my SA today and lo behold the sweetheart that she is she came out with it right away. Apparently my store rarely gets a C and I literally asked her for black Epsom 24 C with GHW and she had one!!! My SA is my angel [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Lucky u! The chances to get a C in my city is as slim as winning lottery! I'm so happy for u &#128521;


----------



## doves75

Hermesianne said:


> Got this in Seoul
> View attachment 3203363
> View attachment 3203364
> 
> 
> Got these today in HK[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3203365




Beautiful hauls Hermesianne)



jgodcheergrl said:


> Finally joining the H club with my new 35cm Birk! Pre-loved from 2007 but braand new to me  Thanks for letting me share!




She's beautiful ...congratulations 



eternallove4bag said:


> I am crazy happy!!! Just got this beauty!!! My black Epsom 24 Constance with gold hardware!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203472
> View attachment 3203473




Wow.... Classic and beautiful. Enjoy


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> My final shopping before trip to Alpes &#128514;&#128514;



Wah... I see a Alps of orange boxes...lol


----------



## Bobmops

mygoodies said:


> My goodness! I'd call that the "H Alpes" [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]



LOL ))) i will call them same , if I may )) that , of course will cause a suspicion from my DH &#128556;&#128556;


----------



## atomic110

papilloncristal said:


> My first birkin 25 and first Kelly 32! Both in craie with Ghw. Can't believe I got both of them offered to me on the same day!!



Seriously? This is the first time I hear about getting both b/u at the same day. How u do it? Look forward to ur reveal!


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Wah... I see a Alps of orange boxes...lol



What can be better than Alpes and Hermes &#9975;&#128148;


----------



## papilloncristal

atomic110 said:


> Seriously? This is the first time I hear about getting both b/u at the same day. How u do it? Look forward to ur reveal!




I got them from different boutiques while traveling. Will definitely do a reveal when I'm back home!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> I'm crazy too when I see ur posting, so gorgous ! Big big big congrats my dear!!







atomic110 said:


> Lucky u! The chances to get a C in my city is as slim as winning lottery! I'm so happy for u [emoji6]



Thank u so much my dear atomic110! I just got lucky! I really really hope that lucky lottery winner in ur city is u [emoji8][emoji8]



doves75 said:


> Beautiful hauls Hermesianne)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful ...congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.... Classic and beautiful. Enjoy




Thank u so much doves


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> What can be better than Alpes and Hermes &#9975;&#128148;


True ! And we all will be happily live with it...cheers ~


----------



## atomic110

papilloncristal said:


> I got them from different boutiques while traveling. Will definitely do a reveal when I'm back home!


That's a great story ! Pls share pls share~


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank u so much my dear atomic110! I just got lucky! I really really hope that lucky lottery winner in ur city is u [emoji8][emoji8]



So sweet of u! I've been living in Ban island a while and Maybe I should drop by H store tomorrow.. lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> So sweet of u! I've been living in Ban island a while and Maybe I should drop by H store tomorrow.. lol




Go for it my friend!!! Funny thing is I was on ban island too [emoji16][emoji16]... So u never know [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## papilloncristal

atomic110 said:


> That's a great story ! Pls share pls share~




I was browsing at the boutique (which I don't have any previous purchase records with) and none of the bags are what I want so I casually asked the SA if she's any b/k. I didn't expect to get a positive answer but she took me to a corner and showed me a b25. It was just as simple as this. Unbelievable I know. 

The K is even more random. So almost half a day later I passed by another H boutique and I went in to see if they have any Kelly wallets. The SA probably mistaken my question and said "Kelly box? Nonono" so I reiterated that I want a Kelly wallet, not a Kelly box. And this time she probably thought i was asking for a Kelly bag so she told me to wait and showed me a k32.... Yes it's a ridiculously random story but now I'm a happy owner of the two bags!


----------



## eternallove4bag

papilloncristal said:


> I was browsing at the boutique (which I don't have any previous purchase records with) and none of the bags are what I want so I casually asked the SA if she's any b/k. I didn't expect to get a positive answer but she took me to a corner and showed me a b25. It was just as simple as this. Unbelievable I know.
> 
> The K is even more random. So almost half a day later I passed by another H boutique and I went in to see if they have any Kelly wallets. The SA probably mistaken my question and said "Kelly box? Nonono" so I reiterated that I want a Kelly wallet, not a Kelly box. And this time she probably thought i was asking for a Kelly bag so she told me to wait and showed me a k32.... Yes it's a ridiculously random story but now I'm a happy owner of the two bags!




Omg!! What an incredible story!!! Many many congrats!! b and K together is like a dream!! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Bobmops

papilloncristal said:


> I was browsing at the boutique (which I don't have any previous purchase records with) and none of the bags are what I want so I casually asked the SA if she's any b/k. I didn't expect to get a positive answer but she took me to a corner and showed me a b25. It was just as simple as this. Unbelievable I know.
> 
> The K is even more random. So almost half a day later I passed by another H boutique and I went in to see if they have any Kelly wallets. The SA probably mistaken my question and said "Kelly box? Nonono" so I reiterated that I want a Kelly wallet, not a Kelly box. And this time she probably thought i was asking for a Kelly bag so she told me to wait and showed me a k32.... Yes it's a ridiculously random story but now I'm a happy owner of the two bags!



OMG !! It give us all a hope &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Whispercrest

papilloncristal said:


> I was browsing at the boutique (which I don't have any previous purchase records with) and none of the bags are what I want so I casually asked the SA if she's any b/k. I didn't expect to get a positive answer but she took me to a corner and showed me a b25. It was just as simple as this. Unbelievable I know.
> 
> The K is even more random. So almost half a day later I passed by another H boutique and I went in to see if they have any Kelly wallets. The SA probably mistaken my question and said "Kelly box? Nonono" so I reiterated that I want a Kelly wallet, not a Kelly box. And this time she probably thought i was asking for a Kelly bag so she told me to wait and showed me a k32.... Yes it's a ridiculously random story but now I'm a happy owner of the two bags!


Oh My Goodness - The H fairies have certainly been out around you.  Double congrats.  Can't wait for the double reveal.


----------



## atomic110

papilloncristal said:


> I was browsing at the boutique (which I don't have any previous purchase records with) and none of the bags are what I want so I casually asked the SA if she's any b/k. I didn't expect to get a positive answer but she took me to a corner and showed me a b25. It was just as simple as this. Unbelievable I know.
> 
> The K is even more random. So almost half a day later I passed by another H boutique and I went in to see if they have any Kelly wallets. The SA probably mistaken my question and said "Kelly box? Nonono" so I reiterated that I want a Kelly wallet, not a Kelly box. And this time she probably thought i was asking for a Kelly bag so she told me to wait and showed me a k32.... Yes it's a ridiculously random story but now I'm a happy owner of the two bags!



Wahoo... this is beyond lucky, this is fate! Huge congrats! I really curious where r these stores now... &#128521;


----------



## Kat.Lee

papilloncristal said:


> I was browsing at the boutique (which I don't have any previous purchase records with) and none of the bags are what I want so I casually asked the SA if she's any b/k. I didn't expect to get a positive answer but she took me to a corner and showed me a b25. It was just as simple as this. Unbelievable I know.
> 
> The K is even more random. So almost half a day later I passed by another H boutique and I went in to see if they have any Kelly wallets. The SA probably mistaken my question and said "Kelly box? Nonono" so I reiterated that I want a Kelly wallet, not a Kelly box. And this time she probably thought i was asking for a Kelly bag so she told me to wait and showed me a k32.... Yes it's a ridiculously random story but now I'm a happy owner of the two bags!




Huge congrats x 2!!! You must be on cloud 18 (9x2) now!!! Hope to see your reveal soon.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Ive been lurking around this forum for a long time but decided it was time to join since I finally have something to post! It pales in comparison to all of the incredible goodies everyone else has but I was still excited to get my first pair of Collections Imperiales Twillies in orange/fuchsia/black for my birthday last month. I was too shy to go into the store so I ordered the from the Hermes website.


----------



## luckylove

papilloncristal said:


> I was browsing at the boutique (which I don't have any previous purchase records with) and none of the bags are what I want so I casually asked the SA if she's any b/k. I didn't expect to get a positive answer but she took me to a corner and showed me a b25. It was just as simple as this. Unbelievable I know.
> 
> The K is even more random. So almost half a day later I passed by another H boutique and I went in to see if they have any Kelly wallets. The SA probably mistaken my question and said "Kelly box? Nonono" so I reiterated that I want a Kelly wallet, not a Kelly box. And this time she probably thought i was asking for a Kelly bag so she told me to wait and showed me a k32.... Yes it's a ridiculously random story but now I'm a happy owner of the two bags!



Amazing story!! So thrilled for you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LittleMsMelody said:


> Ive been lurking around this forum for a long time but decided it was time to join since I finally have something to post! It pales in comparison to all of the incredible goodies everyone else has but I was still excited to get my first pair of Collections Imperiales Twillies in orange/fuchsia/black for my birthday last month. I was too shy to go into the store so I ordered the from the Hermes website.
> 
> View attachment 3204446




Welcome to the forum LittleMsMelody!!! I am a huge fan of the CI design and ur twillies r beautiful!!! I love them [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

papilloncristal said:


> I was browsing at the boutique (which I don't have any previous purchase records with) and none of the bags are what I want so I casually asked the SA if she's any b/k. I didn't expect to get a positive answer but she took me to a corner and showed me a b25. It was just as simple as this. Unbelievable I know.
> 
> The K is even more random. So almost half a day later I passed by another H boutique and I went in to see if they have any Kelly wallets. The SA probably mistaken my question and said "Kelly box? Nonono" so I reiterated that I want a Kelly wallet, not a Kelly box. And this time she probably thought i was asking for a Kelly bag so she told me to wait and showed me a k32.... Yes it's a ridiculously random story but now I'm a happy owner of the two bags!



WOW! Unbelievable. You are one lucky lady. Congratulations.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

eternallove4bag said:


> Welcome to the forum LittleMsMelody!!! I am a huge fan of the CI design and ur twillies r beautiful!!! I love them [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you so much! It was a hard to decide which ones to get. I loved all of the colors in that collection.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LittleMsMelody said:


> Thank you so much! It was a hard to decide which ones to get. I loved all of the colors in that collection.




Ditto!!! I love all CWs too! I am cousins with u on the twillies [emoji4][emoji4]... I had a tough time choosing too!


----------



## Rami00

Bobmops said:


> You are so sweet ,
> Here some new goodies ))
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet &#128148;&#128079;&#127995;
> Sorry , Louis wanted to be in da picture )



I love Louis :kiss: :kiss: and of course your H goodies.


----------



## LaenaLovely

LittleMsMelody said:


> Ive been lurking around this forum for a long time but decided it was time to join since I finally have something to post! It pales in comparison to all of the incredible goodies everyone else has but I was still excited to get my first pair of Collections Imperiales Twillies in orange/fuchsia/black for my birthday last month. I was too shy to go into the store so I ordered the from the Hermes website.
> 
> View attachment 3204446




Welcome LMM!  These are gorgeous!  Can't wait to see them in use.  Don't be shy re: H.  As my father in law once said "no ask, no get" .


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Welcome LMM!  These are gorgeous!  Can't wait to see them in use.  Don't be shy re: H.  As my father in law once said "no ask, no get" .




Haha! Wise man. So true. Especially with Hermes!


----------



## Bobmops

Rami00 said:


> I love Louis :kiss: :kiss: and of course your H goodies.



thank you , Rami  !I love him too , i can give away all my H but not him


----------



## LittleMsMelody

LaenaLovely said:


> Welcome LMM!  These are gorgeous!  Can't wait to see them in use.  Don't be shy re: H.  As my father in law once said "no ask, no get" .


I&#8217;m hoping you&#8217;ll get to see them in use on an H bag soon! I keep asking the hubby for a HAC 32 for Christmas but he just rolls his eyes. So I&#8217;m just going to keep asking!


----------



## Whispercrest

LittleMsMelody said:


> Ive been lurking around this forum for a long time but decided it was time to join since I finally have something to post! It pales in comparison to all of the incredible goodies everyone else has but I was still excited to get my first pair of Collections Imperiales Twillies in orange/fuchsia/black for my birthday last month. I was too shy to go into the store so I ordered the from the Hermes website.
> View attachment 3204446


Welome Little MisM
We're a friendly lot and appreciate everybody's new H goodies.
Your twilly's are lovely.  Don't be shy about going into the H boutique, it'll make a refreshing change for the Sales Assistant to help you with all items, and not just deal with requests for Birkin's & Kelly's.


----------



## Whispercrest

LittleMsMelody said:


> I&#8217;m hoping you&#8217;ll get to see them in use on an H bag soon! I keep asking the hubby for a HAC 32 for Christmas but he just rolls his eyes. So I&#8217;m just going to keep asking!


Good Luck, we're all willing you a Hac 32 for Xmas haha


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Whispercrest said:


> Welome Little MisM
> We're a friendly lot and appreciate everybody's new H goodies.
> Your twilly's are lovely.  Don't be shy about going into the H boutique, it'll make a refreshing change for the Sales Assistant to help you with all items, and not just deal with requests for Birkin's & Kelly's.


I know. I should get over my fear and just do it. My husband and I are both very heavily tattooed and tend to get crazy looks in high end stores but I have had great experiences in some. An associate our new Rolex store almost seemed relieved to see someone he could identify with. Apparently he had artwork hidden under his suit.  Sorry, I&#8217;m totally getting off topic. Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!


----------



## Whispercrest

LittleMsMelody said:


> I know. I should get over my fear and just do it. My husband and I are both very heavily tattooed and tend to get crazy looks in high end stores but I have had great experiences in some. An associate our new Rolex store almost seemed relieved to see someone he could identify with. Apparently he had artwork hidden under his suit.  Sorry, I&#8217;m totally getting off topic. Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!


What a boring world it would be for us all to look the same, but we can all have a love of H in common !!


----------



## mygoodies

LittleMsMelody said:


> Ive been lurking around this forum for a long time but decided it was time to join since I finally have something to post! It pales in comparison to all of the incredible goodies everyone else has but I was still excited to get my first pair of Collections Imperiales Twillies in orange/fuchsia/black for my birthday last month. I was too shy to go into the store so I ordered the from the Hermes website.
> 
> View attachment 3204446




I know exactly how u feel right now! And every H purchase is something to celebrate and share dear!! No matter what it is. So pls do keep sharing. Love yr twillies!!! Many congratulations on yr 1st H purchase. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Bobmops

LittleMsMelody said:


> I know. I should get over my fear and just do it. My husband and I are both very heavily tattooed and tend to get crazy looks in high end stores but I have had great experiences in some. An associate our new Rolex store almost seemed relieved to see someone he could identify with. Apparently he had artwork hidden under his suit.  Sorry, Im totally getting off topic. Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!



Its really shocked me to hear that (( is it possible that someone still can be so judgemental ?(
Please post more for us !


----------



## cavluv

LittleMsMelody said:


> I know. I should get over my fear and just do it. My husband and I are both very heavily tattooed and tend to get crazy looks in high end stores but I have had great experiences in some. An associate our new Rolex store almost seemed relieved to see someone he could identify with. Apparently he had artwork hidden under his suit.  Sorry, Im totally getting off topic. Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!




Perhaps you should consider an H tattoo design...that would get some attention for sure


----------



## Bobmops

cavluv said:


> Perhaps you should consider an H tattoo design...that would get some attention for sure



Wow!! That is super &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;!! I want H tattoo)))


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Let&#8217;s start a new tattoo trend!


----------



## Evita98

My new wallet!
Yay~~~~~^^


----------



## Bobmops

Evita98 said:


> My new wallet!
> Yay~~~~~^^



Wow !! Great one too! Congratulations &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MSO13

LittleMsMelody said:


> I know. I should get over my fear and just do it. My husband and I are both very heavily tattooed and tend to get crazy looks in high end stores but I have had great experiences in some. An associate our new Rolex store almost seemed relieved to see someone he could identify with. Apparently he had artwork hidden under his suit.  Sorry, Im totally getting off topic. Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!




I understand, I have the same issue in some stores but my H store is great and they totally laugh at me if I say a scarf doesn't go with my sleeves but it matters [emoji6]

congrats on your purchase and you should check the shopping threads to see if there's one for the store in your local area. then you can get a sales associate recommendation!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Bobmops said:


> My final shopping before trip to Alpes [emoji23][emoji23]




Such a great place to place your H boxes. I need to tell DH. He keeps making me hide them. Now I have an excuse. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

LittleMsMelody said:


> Ive been lurking around this forum for a long time but decided it was time to join since I finally have something to post! It pales in comparison to all of the incredible goodies everyone else has but I was still excited to get my first pair of Collections Imperiales Twillies in orange/fuchsia/black for my birthday last month. I was too shy to go into the store so I ordered the from the Hermes website.
> 
> View attachment 3204446




Hello [emoji6] Very prerry twillies and welcome. Tattoos and high fashion totally rock. I myself love them. My friend who has many H items rocks her tattoo sleeves in the H shop. [emoji3]


----------



## trishaluvslv

LittleMsMelody said:


> I know. I should get over my fear and just do it. My husband and I are both very heavily tattooed and tend to get crazy looks in high end stores but I have had great experiences in some. An associate our new Rolex store almost seemed relieved to see someone he could identify with. Apparently he had artwork hidden under his suit.  Sorry, Im totally getting off topic. Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!



I'm a proFessional bodybuilder...i don't quite look like most people....which is my choice.. .I'm always warmly welcomed and treated at H..my home store is las Vegas......which probably helps. Lol.... it's already done so eloquently I think we are well beyond times when people are judged by outward appearances, and we are happy to welcome you to an amazing group here. Happy shopping go forth and multiply the orange boxes in your house


----------



## Txoceangirl

LittleMsMelody said:


> I know. I should get over my fear and just do it. My husband and I are both very heavily tattooed and tend to get crazy looks in high end stores but I have had great experiences in some. An associate our new Rolex store almost seemed relieved to see someone he could identify with. Apparently he had artwork hidden under his suit.  Sorry, I&#8217;m totally getting off topic. Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!


I love your twillies and have them in the teal color way!  

BTW ~  I have a few tats myself   I think its all about relating with your SA.  My guess is that most won't care and that it's probably refreshing for them.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Bobmops said:


> You are so sweet ,
> Here some new goodies ))
> Kelly belt and Galop bracelet &#128148;&#128079;&#127995;
> Sorry , Louis wanted to be in da picture )


Nice!!!


----------



## HPassion

Evita98 said:


> My new wallet!
> Yay~~~~~^^



So pretty! May I ask what color? Thanjs!


----------



## bedhead

LittleMsMelody said:


> I know. I should get over my fear and just do it. My husband and I are both very heavily tattooed and tend to get crazy looks in high end stores but I have had great experiences in some. An associate our new Rolex store almost seemed relieved to see someone he could identify with. Apparently he had artwork hidden under his suit.  Sorry, Im totally getting off topic. Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!



My husband and I are both heavily tattooed as well and the SAs in our local H boutiques have never batted an eyelash, but I know what you mean in that I've had some strange looks in high-end stores and restaurants. 

One time, I was in Saks shoe department in the summer so my leg tattoos (fully sleeved? pantsed? haha) were showing. An older woman, dressed fairly conservatively, beelined it toward me, staring at my legs, with a serious look on her face, so I thought I was in for one of those "why would you do that to yourself?" lectures. Instead she looked me in the eye and said "your tattoos are BEAUTIFUL!", gave me a big grin, and hurried on her way. You could have knocked me over with a feather.

You never know and you might be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Evita98

HPassion said:


> So pretty! May I ask what color? Thanjs!


Thanks. It's a ruby color


----------



## Keren16

bedhead said:


> My husband and I are both heavily tattooed as well and the SAs in our local H boutiques have never batted an eyelash, but I know what you mean in that I've had some strange looks in high-end stores and restaurants.
> 
> 
> 
> One time, I was in Saks shoe department in the summer so my leg tattoos (fully sleeved? pantsed? haha) were showing. An older woman, dressed fairly conservatively, beelined it toward me, staring at my legs, with a serious look on her face, so I thought I was in for one of those "why would you do that to yourself?" lectures. Instead she looked me in the eye and said "your tattoos are BEAUTIFUL!", gave me a big grin, and hurried on her way. You could have knocked me over with a feather.
> 
> 
> 
> You never know and you might be pleasantly surprised!




Tattoos are a form of self expression 
Beautiful is right
Keep expressing!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LittleMsMelody said:


> Lets start a new tattoo trend!




Ha! I thought you wrote thread, and I went and looked for it! I don't have any, but would be interested to see H style with tats!


----------



## Serva1

LittleMsMelody said:


> Ive been lurking around this forum for a long time but decided it was time to join since I finally have something to post! It pales in comparison to all of the incredible goodies everyone else has but I was still excited to get my first pair of Collections Imperiales Twillies in orange/fuchsia/black for my birthday last month. I was too shy to go into the store so I ordered the from the Hermes website.
> 
> View attachment 3204446




Congrats LittleMsM, these twillies are so beautiful, I love the pattern and details. They are also very versatile, have a geometrical pattern and on the other side the floral design with a cute horse. Thank you for sharing [emoji1]


----------



## catsinthebag

bedhead said:


> My husband and I are both heavily tattooed as well and the SAs in our local H boutiques have never batted an eyelash, but I know what you mean in that I've had some strange looks in high-end stores and restaurants.
> 
> One time, I was in Saks shoe department in the summer so my leg tattoos (fully sleeved? pantsed? haha) were showing. An older woman, dressed fairly conservatively, beelined it toward me, staring at my legs, with a serious look on her face, so I thought I was in for one of those "why would you do that to yourself?" lectures. Instead she looked me in the eye and said "your tattoos are BEAUTIFUL!", gave me a big grin, and hurried on her way. You could have knocked me over with a feather.
> 
> You never know and you might be pleasantly surprised!



I love this story because I can relate to the woman ... I don't have any tattoos, but I love looking at them on others. Like with any kind of artwork, there is so much variety and some of it is truly beautiful. 

Maybe you guys should start an "H and Tattoos" thread -- I couldn't contribute but would love to see and admire!


----------



## DMK

Bobmops said:


> My final shopping before trip to Alpes &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


Orange boxes - no other Christmas decorations required :giggles:


----------



## DMK

LittleMsMelody said:


> Ive been lurking around this forum for a long time but decided it was time to join since I finally have something to post! It pales in comparison to all of the incredible goodies everyone else has but I was still excited to get my first pair of Collections Imperiales Twillies in orange/fuchsia/black for my birthday last month. I was too shy to go into the store so I ordered the from the Hermes website.
> View attachment 3204446


Beautiful twillys, love the colours - venture in store, I've always found Hermes staff to be very welcoming and professional


----------



## weibandy

Surfing online shopping during the Thanksgiving weekend and saw this funny scarf for sale.  I took a chance on buying it.  It arrived this evening.  

  I just love it!  It is crazy and casual and fun.  I pair it here with my little yellow LV handbag.


----------



## Whispercrest

weibandy said:


> Surfing online shopping during the Thanksgiving weekend and saw this funny scarf for sale.  I took a chance on buying it.  It arrived this evening.
> 
> I just love it!  It is crazy and casual and fun.  I pair it here with my little yellow LV handbag.


&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;Golly gosh ... I really love the scarf, what's it called?&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;


----------



## Bobmops

Sarah_sarah said:


> Such a great place to place your H boxes. I need to tell DH. He keeps making me hide them. Now I have an excuse. [emoji5]&#65039;



Hide them ? Why ? I love the color of the boxes  and proud of my little collection &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

Txoceangirl said:


> Nice!!!



Thank you so much !&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

rania1981 said:


> My latest addition, Rose Azalee Bolide 27



Wow!! Great bag !!


----------



## Bobmops

weibandy said:


> Surfing online shopping during the Thanksgiving weekend and saw this funny scarf for sale.  I took a chance on buying it.  It arrived this evening.
> 
> I just love it!  It is crazy and casual and fun.  I pair it here with my little yellow LV handbag.



Super yellow color ! Love IT with your bag !!


----------



## weibandy

Whispercrest said:


> &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;Golly gosh ... I really love the scarf, what's it called?&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;



 Thank you!  It is Folies du Ciel.  It is a pretty old design.  This one is in beautiful condition.  I never bought a pre owned scarf before, so I was apprehensive, but this one is fine.  I started smiling as soon as I saw it.


----------



## weibandy

Bobmops said:


> My final shopping before trip to Alpes &#128514;&#128514;



This is so creative!  Very clever and artistic.


----------



## weibandy

Bobmops said:


> Super yellow color ! Love IT with your bag !!



Thank you!  I don't have any scarf remotely like it.  It really makes me laugh


----------



## Kyokei

LittleMsMelody said:


> I know. I should get over my fear and just do it. My husband and I are both very heavily tattooed and tend to get crazy looks in high end stores but I have had great experiences in some. An associate our new Rolex store almost seemed relieved to see someone he could identify with. Apparently he had artwork hidden under his suit.  Sorry, Im totally getting off topic. Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!



I am also very heavily tattooed (sleeves, chest piece, legs... etc etc) and receive nothing but wonderful service in high end stores. I get much worse service (and looks) in lower end stores to be perfectly honest. My SA at Hermes always suggest scarves that match with the colors of my most visible tattoo to me.


----------



## Kyokei

weibandy said:


> Surfing online shopping during the Thanksgiving weekend and saw this funny scarf for sale.  I took a chance on buying it.  It arrived this evening.
> 
> I just love it!  It is crazy and casual and fun.  I pair it here with my little yellow LV handbag.





What a fun scarf! I love it.


----------



## Bobmops

Hermesianne said:


> Got this in Seoul
> View attachment 3203363
> View attachment 3203364
> 
> 
> Got these today in HK[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3203365


&#128525;
Everything is super &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

weibandy said:


> This is so creative!  Very clever and artistic.



Thank you dear , weibanby&#128525;!


----------



## EmileH

weibandy said:


> Surfing online shopping during the Thanksgiving weekend and saw this funny scarf for sale.  I took a chance on buying it.  It arrived this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> I just love it!  It is crazy and casual and fun.  I pair it here with my little yellow LV handbag.




That's adorable!


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Surfing online shopping during the Thanksgiving weekend and saw this funny scarf for sale.  I took a chance on buying it.  It arrived this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> I just love it!  It is crazy and casual and fun.  I pair it here with my little yellow LV handbag.



I like this perfect match. Great choice. Isn't it exciting when the online shopping item arrives?!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Surfing online shopping during the Thanksgiving weekend and saw this funny scarf for sale.  I took a chance on buying it.  It arrived this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> I just love it!  It is crazy and casual and fun.  I pair it here with my little yellow LV handbag.



Wow!! From a person who is decked in all yellow today [emoji6][emoji6] ( u can tell how much I love this color)... I absolutely LOVE ur scarf and omg what a perfect match it is with ur LV bag!!! Beautiful weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Evita98 said:


> My new wallet!
> 
> Yay~~~~~^^




What a beauty u got!!! Many many congrats Evita[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lollipop15

I went to my favorite store with the intention to buy the two smaller boxes. The big box is a totally unexpected surprise from my lovely SA


----------



## Lovehermes89

Lollipop15 said:


> I went to my favorite store with the intention to buy the two smaller boxes. The big box is a totally unexpected surprise from my lovely SA



Cannot wait to see!!


----------



## weibandy

Kyokei said:


> What a fun scarf! I love it.



Thank you Kyokei!  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's adorable!



You are so sweet!  



Kat.Lee said:


> I like this perfect match. Great choice. Isn't it exciting when the online shopping item arrives?!



It is!  One never knows if it will be a hit or a miss - definitely increases the anticipation. . Thank you for your kind words.



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! From a person who is decked in all yellow today [emoji6][emoji6] ( u can tell how much I love this color)... I absolutely LOVE ur scarf and omg what a perfect match it is with ur LV bag!!! Beautiful weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Yellow is fun to wear sometimes   thank you EL4B!
> 
> ]&#65039;


----------



## Love_Couture

My new black (gold) permabrass jumping boots with my black gold B. So happy to found them in my size. [emoji206] Thank you for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Love_Couture said:


> My new black (gold) permabrass jumping boots with my black gold B. So happy to found them in my size. [emoji206] Thank you for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3205346



These are just perfect for you! Bag and Brelogue go so well with them. Congrats!


----------



## orangeaddict

Evita98 said:


> My new wallet!
> 
> Yay~~~~~^^




Wallet twinsies!

congrats!! It's a lovely wallet


----------



## weibandy

Hermesianne said:


> Got this in Seoul
> View attachment 3203363
> View attachment 3203364
> 
> 
> Got these today in HK[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3203365



These are gorgeous!  Love them!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love_Couture said:


> My new black (gold) permabrass jumping boots with my black gold B. So happy to found them in my size. [emoji206] Thank you for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3205346



Gorgeous pic and love your permabrass jumping boots, perfect with your black B GHW. Thanks for sharing this inspiring pic!


----------



## weibandy

Love_Couture said:


> My new black (gold) permabrass jumping boots with my black gold B. So happy to found them in my size. [emoji206] Thank you for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3205346



Super stylish.  Wonderful ensemble.  Congratuations on the new boots!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> My new black (gold) permabrass jumping boots with my black gold B. So happy to found them in my size. [emoji206] Thank you for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3205346




Omg!!! Love ur jumping boots Love_Couture[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And that black B goes so well with the boots!!! Love love love it!!! Many congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

So happy to get spring 2016 shawl and matching clic H! Went to the store for something and came with something else! Story of my life!!!


----------



## Mariquita

BBC said:


> Ha! I thought you wrote thread, and I went and looked for it! I don't have any, but would be interested to see H style with tats!


Bahaha, I read the same thing!! I was scratching my head for a second, trying to imagine how the others would respond! :weird:


----------



## atomic110

Love_Couture said:


> My new black (gold) permabrass jumping boots with my black gold B. So happy to found them in my size. [emoji206] Thank you for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3205346


Everything is so perfect !





eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to get spring 2016 shawl and matching clic H! Went to the store for something and came with something else! Story of my life!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205445
> View attachment 3205446
> View attachment 3205447


Love to hear ur story and drooling over ur beauties &#128516;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to get spring 2016 shawl and matching clic H! Went to the store for something and came with something else! Story of my life!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205445
> View attachment 3205446
> View attachment 3205447



What ?&#128064;&#128064;&#128064;&#128064; New staff again ?&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Feels like Xmas has arrived to you my friend )


----------



## Bobmops

Love_Couture said:


> My new black (gold) permabrass jumping boots with my black gold B. So happy to found them in my size. [emoji206] Thank you for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3205346



Soo beautiful shoes !! Great pairing !


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Everything is so perfect !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love to hear ur story and drooling over ur beauties [emoji1]



Thank you my dear atomic110 [emoji8][emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> What ?[emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji102] New staff again ?[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Feels like Xmas has arrived to you my friend )




[emoji85][emoji85] last ones for the year I think[emoji16][emoji16]... Rowing myself to ban island RIGHT NOW!!! Help me Bopmops!!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to get spring 2016 shawl and matching clic H! Went to the store for something and came with something else! Story of my life!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205445
> View attachment 3205446
> View attachment 3205447




Congrats [emoji3] Another celebration. Woohoo!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats [emoji3] Another celebration. Woohoo!!!




Hehehe! A very good morning to you PrestigeH and a huge thank you[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LittleMsMelody

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to get spring 2016 shawl and matching clic H! Went to the store for something and came with something else! Story of my life!!!


That shawl is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Lollipop15

Lollipop15 said:


> I went to my favorite store with the intention to buy the two smaller boxes. The big box is a totally unexpected surprise from my lovely SA



I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Just in time for my birthday next week! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## AvrilShower

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Thank you for letting me share.



Lovely color!!! Big congratulations!!!


----------



## ipodgirl

Ooooo it's so beautiful!!! Congrats!!! And happy early birthday!!


----------



## Lollipop15

AvrilShower said:


> Lovely color!!! Big congratulations!!!





ipodgirl said:


> Ooooo it's so beautiful!!! Congrats!!! And happy early birthday!!



Thank you so much! I'm taking her out for the first time today


----------



## HGT

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Just in time for my birthday next week! Thank you for letting me share.




Congrats!!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> My new black (gold) permabrass jumping boots with my black gold B. So happy to found them in my size. [emoji206] Thank you for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3205346


Fab! Congrats! Love everything it this picture!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to get spring 2016 shawl and matching clic H! Went to the store for something and came with something else! Story of my life!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205445
> View attachment 3205446
> View attachment 3205447


Gorgeous goodies! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Just in time for my birthday next week! Thank you for letting me share.



What a happy color! Congrats! Have a fantastic BD!


----------



## atomic110

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Just in time for my birthday next week! Thank you for letting me share.


Congrats on ur first B, very beautiful color! And Happy birthday ~


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to get spring 2016 shawl and matching clic H! Went to the store for something and came with something else! Story of my life!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205445
> View attachment 3205446
> View attachment 3205447




Wow you have the BEST shawls!


----------



## atomic110

Pick up a Kelly belt and duo Carmen last night... Small items but exactly what I want (shhh... I know my wish list is never ending &#128517

Apparently Kelly belt is a hit and a lot of H lover wanted it as well. I'm glad that my lovely SA has reserved it for me &#128522;


----------



## periogirl28

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Just in time for my birthday next week! Thank you for letting me share.



That's the perfect present for you then, congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Pick up a Kelly belt and duo Carmen last night... Small items but exactly what I want (shhh... I know my wish list is never ending &#128517
> 
> Apparently Kelly belt is a hit and a lot of H lover wanted it as well. I'm glad that my lovely SA has reserved it for me &#128522;



Congrats! Great choices! I can see why the belt is a hit, one size fits all and it's iconic too!


----------



## EmileH

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Just in time for my birthday next week! Thank you for letting me share.




Happy birthday! Congratulations!


----------



## dooneybaby

While spending the day with mom at King of Prussia Friday, I stopped by H to see if they had the new scarf I've been lusting over - La Marche du Zambeze. Not yet.
But could I make my way out of the boutique without buying SOMETHING? Uh, I tried. 
I'm so weak. 

A classic bangle I've wanted for a while now, and my first H belt!


----------



## EmileH

dooneybaby said:


> While spending the day with mom at King of Prussia Friday, I stopped by H to see if they had the new scarf I've been lusting over - La Marche du Zambeze. Not yet.
> 
> But could I make my way out of the boutique without buying SOMETHING? Uh, I tried.
> 
> I'm so weak.
> 
> 
> 
> A classic bangle I've wanted for a while now, and my first H belt!




These are classic choices that you will never regret. I love the belts. I started with this exact one. The perfect colors. Now I have added two more straps and buckles that I can interchange.  I think they are a good investment. Congratulations.


----------



## mathomas08

Hi there! I just got offered my first Birkin! Yay! But here's my dilemma.  It's not my first choice in color. I've coveted a 30 rouge casque or basic neutral for so long and the one they have offered me is a 30 H orange. Should I take it? I'm a little hesitant not to because who knows when they will call again. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lollipop15

HGT said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you! ^^



ari said:


> What a happy color! Congrats! Have a fantastic BD!



Thank you ari! I really love the colour 



atomic110 said:


> Congrats on ur first B, very beautiful color! And Happy birthday ~



Thank you dear! 



periogirl28 said:


> That's the perfect present for you then, congrats and Happy Birthday!



Thank you! This is the best birthday present hehe 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy birthday! Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## Lollipop15

eternallove4bag said:


> So happy to get spring 2016 shawl and matching clic H! Went to the store for something and came with something else! Story of my life!!!



Love both the shawl and clic H! Congrats 



atomic110 said:


> Pick up a Kelly belt and duo Carmen last night... Small items but exactly what I want (shhh... I know my wish list is never ending &#128517
> 
> Apparently Kelly belt is a hit and a lot of H lover wanted it as well. I'm glad that my lovely SA has reserved it for me &#128522;



Yay congrats dear! We are twins! I just bought a Kelly belt (black with rose gold hw) yesterday and I also have the same duo Carmen 



dooneybaby said:


> While spending the day with mom at King of Prussia Friday, I stopped by H to see if they had the new scarf I've been lusting over - La Marche du Zambeze. Not yet.
> But could I make my way out of the boutique without buying SOMETHING? Uh, I tried.
> I'm so weak.
> 
> A classic bangle I've wanted for a while now, and my first H belt!



They both look great. Congrats! ^^


----------



## atomic110

Lollipop15 said:


> Yay congrats dear! We are twins! I just bought a Kelly belt (black with rose gold hw) yesterday and I also have the same duo Carmen


Happy to be ur twin! Once again, congrats on ur new scores and happy birthday~


----------



## lulilu

mathomas08 said:


> Hi there! I just got offered my first Birkin! Yay! But here's my dilemma.  It's not my first choice in color. I've coveted a 30 rouge casque or basic neutral for so long and the one they have offered me is a 30 H orange. Should I take it? I'm a little hesitant not to because who knows when they will call again. Any advice is greatly appreciated.



IMHO Hermes orange is a neutral.  Goes with so much.


----------



## lipeach21

My first b was orange too! It's a beautiful neutral color. What hardware is it?


----------



## Blue Rain

mathomas08 said:


> Hi there! I just got offered my first Birkin! Yay! But here's my dilemma.  It's not my first choice in color. I've coveted a 30 rouge casque or basic neutral for so long and the one they have offered me is a 30 H orange. Should I take it? I'm a little hesitant not to because who knows when they will call again. Any advice is greatly appreciated.




Keep waiting for the right one. There shouldn't be any hard feeling with the sa if you chose to pass on the orange B. Don't worry too much about it.


----------



## makeupmama

My first  (and most likely last) Birkin- Black Togo 30 cm with GHW


----------



## mygoodies

mathomas08 said:


> Hi there! I just got offered my first Birkin! Yay! But here's my dilemma.  It's not my first choice in color. I've coveted a 30 rouge casque or basic neutral for so long and the one they have offered me is a 30 H orange. Should I take it? I'm a little hesitant not to because who knows when they will call again. Any advice is greatly appreciated.




I turned down a B twice and decided to wait for one which really sings to me. I would definitely take a look at the bag. The first second u lay eyes on the bag you'll know if it's something u really like. To me its too expensive to settle for something u just like and don't love. But definitely take a look!


----------



## mygoodies

makeupmama said:


> My first  (and most likely last) Birkin- Black Togo 30 cm with GHW




Many congratulations on the classic black beauty!!!! Enjoyyyyy max!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

makeupmama said:


> My first  (and most likely last) Birkin- Black Togo 30 cm with GHW



Beautiful B30, major congrats and enjoy your new B!


----------



## AvrilShower

makeupmama said:


> My first  (and most likely last) Birkin- Black Togo 30 cm with GHW



Congratulations!!!


----------



## PennyD2911

Love_Couture said:


> My new black (gold) permabrass jumping boots with my black gold B. So happy to found them in my size. [emoji206] Thank you for letting me share. Happy Friday. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3205346




Gorgeous![emoji173]&#65039;
Congrats on the boots!


----------



## PennyD2911

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Just in time for my birthday next week! Thank you for letting me share.




Congratulations on your first Birkin!
RJ is such a lovely color.


----------



## PennyD2911

makeupmama said:


> My first  (and most likely last) Birkin- Black Togo 30 cm with GHW




An Icon - Congrats!


----------



## DMK

atomic110 said:


> Pick up a Kelly belt and duo Carmen last night... Small items but exactly what I want (shhh... I know my wish list is never ending &#128517
> 
> Apparently Kelly belt is a hit and a lot of H lover wanted it as well. I'm glad that my lovely SA has reserved it for me &#128522;


Your Kelly belt looks lovely   Is it Epsom? Do you think it works as a belt for trousers or should it be worn higher on the waist?


----------



## Bobmops

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Just in time for my birthday next week! Thank you for letting me share.



Congratulations with B and coming B day &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Pick up a Kelly belt and duo Carmen last night... Small items but exactly what I want (shhh... I know my wish list is never ending &#128517
> 
> Apparently Kelly belt is a hit and a lot of H lover wanted it as well. I'm glad that my lovely SA has reserved it for me &#128522;


Love the belt -it's so practical &#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

dooneybaby said:


> While spending the day with mom at King of Prussia Friday, I stopped by H to see if they had the new scarf I've been lusting over - La Marche du Zambeze. Not yet.
> But could I make my way out of the boutique without buying SOMETHING? Uh, I tried.
> I'm so weak.
> 
> A classic bangle I've wanted for a while now, and my first H belt!


Bracelet looks super in gold ! Is it rose gold in a belt buckle ? Looks lovely


----------



## Bobmops

makeupmama said:


> My first  (and most likely last) Birkin- Black Togo 30 cm with GHW



Classic beauty &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear atomic110 [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji85][emoji85] last ones for the year I think[emoji16][emoji16]... Rowing myself to ban island RIGHT NOW!!! Help me Bopmops!!



My dear , I wish I could , but I as weak as you &#128514;I been ordering by mistake ( honest mistake !!!!) second Galop bracelet . Do you think I have character enough to send it back ?...


----------



## HummingBird1

Loving my new Kelly belts! Super comfy and versatile as they are fully adjustable. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 also posted on the belt thread- sorry for over posting but I'm so excited! 
Thanks for letting me share! [emoji1]


----------



## eternallove4bag

LittleMsMelody said:


> That shawl is gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you so much LittleMsMelody [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ari said:


> Gorgeous goodies! Congrats!



Thank you dear ari 



periogirl28 said:


> Wow you have the BEST shawls!



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Don't know about best but I do love all my shawls[emoji6][emoji6]



Lollipop15 said:


> Love both the shawl and clic H! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay congrats dear! We are twins! I just bought a Kelly belt (black with rose gold hw) yesterday and I also have the same duo Carmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both look great. Congrats! ^^



Thank you so much Lollipop [emoji8][emoji8]



Bobmops said:


> My dear , I wish I could , but I as weak as you [emoji23]I been ordering by mistake ( honest mistake !!!!) second Galop bracelet . Do you think I have character enough to send it back ?...




Hahahaha!! Omg!!! Bopmops we are so in trouble my friend!!! But so excited to see your beautiful 'mistake! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Pick up a Kelly belt and duo Carmen last night... Small items but exactly what I want (shhh... I know my wish list is never ending [emoji28])
> 
> Apparently Kelly belt is a hit and a lot of H lover wanted it as well. I'm glad that my lovely SA has reserved it for me [emoji4]




YAY!!! Many congrats my friend!!! The belt is BEAUTIFUL and now you are making me crave one too even though I thought I wasn't a belt person [emoji85][emoji85].... And I absolutely love your duo Carmen! I think I am going to try get one too!! See how you enable me dear atomic110 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

dooneybaby said:


> While spending the day with mom at King of Prussia Friday, I stopped by H to see if they had the new scarf I've been lusting over - La Marche du Zambeze. Not yet.
> 
> But could I make my way out of the boutique without buying SOMETHING? Uh, I tried.
> 
> I'm so weak.
> 
> 
> 
> A classic bangle I've wanted for a while now, and my first H belt!



I have been dying for this classic bangle forever now dooneybaby!!! They don't have it in my size [emoji30][emoji30]... I am so J!!! Love love love your new purchases!!! Enjoy them all in great health [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



makeupmama said:


> My first  (and most likely last) Birkin- Black Togo 30 cm with GHW



Wow!!! You chose the perfect color for your first B!!! You can never go wrong with black with GHW!!! Many congrats makeupmama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



HummingBird1 said:


> Loving my new Kelly belts! Super comfy and versatile as they are fully adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206362
> View attachment 3206364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also posted on the belt thread- sorry for over posting but I'm so excited!
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji1]



HummingBird1 I love your beautiful belts!!! Many congrats!!!



Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Just in time for my birthday next week! Thank you for letting me share.




What a gorgeous color you chose Lollipop!!! Totally drool worthy[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LittleMsMelody said:


> I know. I should get over my fear and just do it. My husband and I are both very heavily tattooed and tend to get crazy looks in high end stores but I have had great experiences in some. An associate our new Rolex store almost seemed relieved to see someone he could identify with. Apparently he had artwork hidden under his suit.  Sorry, I&#8217;m totally getting off topic. Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!





cavluv said:


> Perhaps you should consider an H tattoo design...that would get some attention for sure



Here you go.......  





photo from maisoncarres event


----------



## atomic110

makeupmama said:


> My first  (and most likely last) Birkin- Black Togo 30 cm with GHW



Congrats! A classy B... saw ur action photos and it is beautiful


----------



## atomic110

DMK said:


> Your Kelly belt looks lovely   Is it Epsom? Do you think it works as a belt for trousers or should it be worn higher on the waist?


Yes, it is Epsom. Initially I thought it fit for high waist only but then I realise it actually work for trousers too! So it is actually a very versatile belt!


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> Love the belt -it's so practical &#128591;&#127995;


Indeed it is... &#128522;


----------



## atomic110

HummingBird1 said:


> Loving my new Kelly belts! Super comfy and versatile as they are fully adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206362
> View attachment 3206364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also posted on the belt thread- sorry for over posting but I'm so excited!
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji1]


Happy to be ur twin but in GHW. Can't wait to see ur action shots


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> YAY!!! Many congrats my friend!!! The belt is BEAUTIFUL and now you are making me crave one too even though I thought I wasn't a belt person [emoji85][emoji85].... And I absolutely love your duo Carmen! I think I am going to try get one too!! See how you enable me dear atomic110 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Haha, we share beautiful goodies with friends... I'm going to 'officially expelled' to Ban island very soon since my retreat holiday is up soon &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Kelly 28 géranium in Togo



Kelly wallet in chèvre 



Bracelets 



L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20



Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back


----------



## atomic110

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831



Wow, this is load of goodies! Beautiful and colorful ! Big Congrats !


----------



## Whispercrest

makeupmama said:


> My first  (and most likely last) Birkin- Black Togo 30 cm with GHW


Gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## Whispercrest

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831


Oh my word, :love eyes: the Kelly is TDF.
Les Leopards bracelet is on my Xmas list too.
Fab.


----------



## DMK

atomic110 said:


> Yes, it is Epsom. Initially I thought it fit for high waist only but then I realise it actually work for trousers too! So it is actually a very versatile belt!


Thankyou so much for replying - will have to add the K belt to my list of H 'necessities'


----------



## DMK

HummingBird1 said:


> Loving my new Kelly belts! Super comfy and versatile as they are fully adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206362
> View attachment 3206364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also posted on the belt thread- sorry for over posting but I'm so excited!
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji1]


This belt is becoming an obsession - congratulations on your two beauties


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> Pick up a Kelly belt and duo Carmen last night... Small items but exactly what I want (shhh... I know my wish list is never ending &#128517
> 
> Apparently Kelly belt is a hit and a lot of H lover wanted it as well. I'm glad that my lovely SA has reserved it for me &#128522;



Congrats atomic! Love the belt, can you adjust it ?


----------



## ari

dooneybaby said:


> While spending the day with mom at King of Prussia Friday, I stopped by H to see if they had the new scarf I've been lusting over - La Marche du Zambeze. Not yet.
> But could I make my way out of the boutique without buying SOMETHING? Uh, I tried.
> I'm so weak.
> 
> A classic bangle I've wanted for a while now, and my first H belt!



Congrats!  Lovely purchases!


----------



## ari

HummingBird1 said:


> Loving my new Kelly belts! Super comfy and versatile as they are fully adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206362
> View attachment 3206364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also posted on the belt thread- sorry for over posting but I'm so excited!
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji1]



They are gorgeous! Congrats! Now I want one too!


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> Congrats atomic! Love the belt, can you adjust it ?



not atomic but i bought the rouge casaque version recently. it is fully adjustable length so you can use from waist to hips..

some mod pics


----------



## Bobmops

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831



That's great haul !!! &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;&#10084;&#65039;Love everything


----------



## Bobmops

chincac said:


> not atomic but i bought the rouge casaque version recently. it is fully adjustable length so you can use from waist to hips..
> 
> some mod pics
> View attachment 3207011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207013



Great belt ! I need it in red too&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Whispercrest said:


> Oh my word, :love eyes: the Kelly is TDF.
> *Les Leopards bracelet is on my Xmas list too.*
> Fab.



*Whispercrest*, glad to see that Les Leopards bracelet is on your holiday list, I loved it so much that I bought two CWs and receive more compliments on them when worn, especially the positif/negatif.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chincac said:


> not atomic but i bought the rouge casaque version recently. it is fully adjustable length so you can use from waist to hips..
> 
> some mod pics
> View attachment 3207011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207013



Your style can't be beat hun!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Haha, we share beautiful goodies with friends... I'm going to 'officially expelled' to Ban island very soon since my retreat holiday is up soon [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




We are such enablers [emoji3][emoji3] but I really love how you all have shaped my taste and style over time! I wouldn't change it for anything! The invaluable tips I have learnt from you wonderful friends [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831




Omg!!! What a haul lovelyhongbao!!! DROOLING! Happy to be twins with you on the shawl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; many congrats on scoring all these beauties[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> not atomic but i bought the rouge casaque version recently. it is fully adjustable length so you can use from waist to hips..
> 
> 
> 
> some mod pics
> 
> View attachment 3207011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207013




Oh chincac trust you to ace it in the style area!!! My dear you always look so phenomenal and chic!!! Just love your different looks[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## DMK

chincac said:


> not atomic but i bought the rouge casaque version recently. it is fully adjustable length so you can use from waist to hips..
> 
> some mod pics
> View attachment 3207011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207013


Thanks so much for these mod shots - K belt looks great on you  Can't wait to check them out next time I'm at the store


----------



## thyme

Bobmops said:


> Great belt ! I need it in red too&#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56468;



thank you yes get red. i wear really boring black, grey, navy and cream outfits at work...so i thought red will be perfect to pop it up a bit 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Your style can't be beat hun!!!



 you are too kind *IF*...thank you. you made my Sunday 



eternallove4bag said:


> Oh chincac trust you to ace it in the style area!!! My dear you always look so phenomenal and chic!!! Just love your different looks[emoji7][emoji7]



*eternallove4bag* thank you for your kind words...i am now officially in


----------



## thyme

DMK said:


> Thanks so much for these mod shots - K belt looks great on you  Can't wait to check them out next time I'm at the store



thank you! yes please post yours when you get it


----------



## smile4me6

makeupmama said:


> My first  (and most likely last) Birkin- Black Togo 30 cm with GHW




Congrats my bag twin.....You will love it!!!!! Enjoy in great health


----------



## Momo0

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831




Wow such gorgeous bags and goodies! Congratulations and enjoy them all [emoji3]


----------



## Meta

chincac said:


> not atomic but i bought the rouge casaque version recently. it is fully adjustable length so you can use from waist to hips..



Love the pop of red, *chincac*!  I assume it's ghw with rouge casaque? Curious to know if rghw comes just in black or with other colours too. :wondering


----------



## thyme

weN84 said:


> Love the pop of red, *chincac*!  I assume it's ghw with rouge casaque? Curious to know if rghw comes just in black or with other colours too. :wondering



thank you. i bought rc with phw.


----------



## legallyblonde83

Finally caught up on this thread  So many amazing purchases!! 

Also wanted to share my first Hermes bag


----------



## HummingBird1

eternallove4bag said:


> I have been dying for this classic bangle forever now dooneybaby!!! They don't have it in my size [emoji30][emoji30]... I am so J!!! Love love love your new purchases!!! Enjoy them all in great health [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! You chose the perfect color for your first B!!! You can never go wrong with black with GHW!!! Many congrats makeupmama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> HummingBird1 I love your beautiful belts!!! Many congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous color you chose Lollipop!!! Totally drool worthy[emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you dear!


----------



## HummingBird1

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831




Wow! These are gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## HummingBird1

DMK said:


> This belt is becoming an obsession - congratulations on your two beauties




Thank you DMK! 



atomic110 said:


> Happy to be ur twin but in GHW. Can't wait to see ur action shots




Me too, and I can't wait to see more of your pics atomic110! 



ari said:


> They are gorgeous! Congrats! Now I want one too!




Thank you ari!


----------



## Pursebop

*My latest treasure...*


----------



## eternallove4bag

legallyblonde83 said:


> Finally caught up on this thread  So many amazing purchases!!
> 
> Also wanted to share my first Hermes bag
> 
> View attachment 3207345
> View attachment 3207346
> View attachment 3207347
> View attachment 3207348



What a beautiful first H bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



******** said:


> *My latest treasure...*




Oooooh can't wait to see what you got!! Your pictures are always so eye catching ********!!


----------



## orangeaddict

******** said:


> *My latest treasure...*




Oooo!! Can't wait for the reveal!! Your reveals are so gorgeous!!


----------



## PennyD2911

legallyblonde83 said:


> Finally caught up on this thread  So many amazing purchases!!
> 
> Also wanted to share my first Hermes bag
> 
> View attachment 3207345
> View attachment 3207346
> View attachment 3207347
> View attachment 3207348




Congratulations!


----------



## MrH

HummingBird1 said:


> Loving my new Kelly belts! Super comfy and versatile as they are fully adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206362
> View attachment 3206364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also posted on the belt thread- sorry for over posting but I'm so excited!
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji1]




Hi [emoji4] I love ur new Kelly belts nice colour too [emoji4] would u tell me what size if u fully adjust it ? Many many thanks [emoji4]


----------



## temps

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831




How lucky to get all these goodies!! Congrats!


----------



## Chrisy

chincac said:


> not atomic but i bought the rouge casaque version recently. it is fully adjustable length so you can use from waist to hips..
> 
> 
> 
> some mod pics
> 
> View attachment 3207011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3207013




Dear, you look stunning as always. Love your RC belt.


----------



## PennyD2911

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831




Congrats! Everything is gorgeous!


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> Congrats atomic! Love the belt, can you adjust it ?


Thanks * ari[B/]! Yes, it can be adjusted and chincac[B/] has demonstrated it perfectly!&#128516;




chincac said:



			not atomic but i bought the rouge casaque version recently. it is fully adjustable length so you can use from waist to hips..

some mod pics
View attachment 3207011


View attachment 3207012


View attachment 3207013

Click to expand...

U r the perfect model for this chincac [B/]! So many diff. look with the same belt and all look great~*


----------



## atomic110

legallyblonde83 said:


> Finally caught up on this thread  So many amazing purchases!!
> 
> Also wanted to share my first Hermes bag
> 
> View attachment 3207345
> View attachment 3207346
> View attachment 3207347
> View attachment 3207348


Welcome and congrats on ur first H!


----------



## Blueboxes

My first little Hermès SLG ... Gold Epsom Bastia &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
I reaaaaally wanted a poppy, colourful one BUT I have to say it is growing on me more and more &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## meridian

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831



Gorgeous goodies!  I esp. love the beautiful colors in your scarf!!


----------



## thyme

Chrisy said:


> Dear, you look stunning as always. Love your RC belt.



*Chrisy*, hello there. long time no see. hope you are well and thank you! 



atomic110 said:


> Thanks * ari[B/]! Yes, it can be adjusted and chincac[B/] has demonstrated it perfectly!&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> U r the perfect model for this chincac [B/]! So many diff. look with the same belt and all look great~*


*

thank you atomic110 this belt is great! 



Blueboxes said:



			My first little Hermès SLG ... Gold Epsom Bastia I reaaaaally wanted a poppy, colourful one BUT I have to say it is growing on me more and more &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;
		
Click to expand...


congrats!



legallyblonde83 said:



			Finally caught up on this thread  So many amazing purchases!! 

Also wanted to share my first Hermes bag 

Click to expand...


congrats on your herbag...perfect colour for everyday use!*


----------



## Bobmops

legallyblonde83 said:


> Finally caught up on this thread  So many amazing purchases!!
> 
> Also wanted to share my first Hermes bag
> 
> View attachment 3207345
> View attachment 3207346
> View attachment 3207347
> View attachment 3207348



Beautiful &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;! Congratulations


----------



## Bobmops

Blueboxes said:


> My first little Hermès SLG ... Gold Epsom Bastia &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> I reaaaaally wanted a poppy, colourful one BUT I have to say it is growing on me more and more &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



Congratulations ! Love the color !


----------



## atomic110

Blueboxes said:


> My first little Hermès SLG ... Gold Epsom Bastia &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> I reaaaaally wanted a poppy, colourful one BUT I have to say it is growing on me more and more &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



Congrats on ur  first score! Start small and slowly build up 
Tis color is evergreen , I bet u won't regret


----------



## mathomas08

lulilu said:


> IMHO Hermes orange is a neutral.  Goes with so much.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mathomas08

lipeach21 said:


> My first b was orange too! It's a beautiful neutral color. What hardware is it?


It's palladium hardware.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Blueboxes said:


> My first little Hermès SLG ... Gold Epsom Bastia [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I reaaaaally wanted a poppy, colourful one BUT I have to say it is growing on me more and more [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]




I really like gold! Such a classic H color!! You made a beautiful choice [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hbr

******** said:


> *My latest treasure...*




Ooooh!!  Let's see!!


----------



## HummingBird1

Hi Mr H, thank you for your compliments. The belt length when fully extended is approx 117cm and around 57cm at its shortest. I hope that helps you!


----------



## HummingBird1

MrH said:


> Hi [emoji4] I love ur new Kelly belts nice colour too [emoji4] would u tell me what size if u fully adjust it ? Many many thanks [emoji4]



Oops, this time I'm quoting your reply! sorry for previous entry with no quote!......

Hi Mr H, thank you for your compliments. The belt length when fully extended is approx 117cm and around 57cm at its shortest. I hope that helps you!


----------



## dooneybaby

Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!




Omg!!! Dying!!! Is this silk or cashmere shawl pls? GORGEOUS!!! Many congrats dooneybaby!!


----------



## EmileH

dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!




You have to model it for us!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

UN JARDIN ANGLAIS silk 90 - NOIR/BLEU/VERT  

I took modeling shots, but they didn't turn out so great.  I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> UN JARDIN ANGLAIS silk 90 - NOIR/BLEU/VERT
> 
> I took modeling shots, but they didn't turn out so great.  I'll try again tomorrow.




Just stunning Hermes Nuttynut!!! Looking forward to your mod shots[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MsHermesAU

dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You have to model it for us!!!



OMG it's here!!!!!!!!!!! Please model it for us  Does it live up to your expectations?


----------



## MsHermesAU

dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!



Is it just me or do the blues look much darker than they did in the website photos (they looked sky blue online, whereas they seem more blue electric in your photos)? I can't wait to receive mine, but I still haven't received an email about it being dispatched  I'd say they would be prioritising Europe/ US first?


----------



## EmileH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> UN JARDIN ANGLAIS silk 90 - NOIR/BLEU/VERT
> 
> I took modeling shots, but they didn't turn out so great.  I'll try again tomorrow.




Beautiful! This colorway is so different.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

eternallove4bag said:


> Just stunning Hermes Nuttynut!!! Looking forward to your mod shots[emoji173]&#65039;





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful! This colorway is so different.



Thank you *eternallove4bag* and *Pocketbook Pup*!!  

I'm so happy I found one. This colorway hasn't been on the website much lately, except for one day when I missed it.


----------



## hopiko

dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!



Wow!  This is amazing!  CONGRATS!


----------



## hopiko

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> UN JARDIN ANGLAIS silk 90 - NOIR/BLEU/VERT
> 
> I took modeling shots, but they didn't turn out so great.  I'll try again tomorrow.



I love this pattern!  Enjoy...it is a beauty!


----------



## cuselover

BE 35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hopiko said:


> I love this pattern!  Enjoy...it is a beauty!



Thanks *hopiko*!!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

atomic110 said:


> Wow, this is load of goodies! Beautiful and colorful ! Big Congrats !


Thank you atomic110. 



Whispercrest said:


> Oh my word, :love eyes: the Kelly is TDF.
> Les Leopards bracelet is on my Xmas list too.
> Fab.


I was speechless when SA took the kelly out. Hope you get your Les Leopards soon. Happy Holidays.



Bobmops said:


> That's great haul !!! &#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56468;&#10084;&#65039;Love everything


Thank you Bobmops



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! What a haul lovelyhongbao!!! DROOLING! Happy to be twins with you on the shawl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; many congrats on scoring all these beauties[emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you eternallove4bag. I am so happy to get them, and we are happy twins. 



Momo0 said:


> Wow such gorgeous bags and goodies! Congratulations and enjoy them all [emoji3]


Thank you Momo0. 



HummingBird1 said:


> Wow! These are gorgeous! Congrats!!


Thank you HummingBird1. 



temps said:


> How lucky to get all these goodies!! Congrats!


Thank you temps.



PennyD2911 said:


> Congrats! Everything is gorgeous!


Thank you Penny



meridian said:


> Gorgeous goodies!  I esp. love the beautiful colors in your scarf!!


Thank you meridian. I love the design, even thinking of getting another cw.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3208360
> 
> 
> BE 35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Love the blue. So beautiful. Which blue is this one? Thanks.


----------



## juliet827

******** said:


> *My latest treasure...*



Purse bop, I'm intrigued to see your latest treasure, of course, but what is this stunning contraption in the background? 
And let's open that orange box!!!!!


ETA: Oh, now I see from the other thread that it's a piano! Just stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## cuselover

lovelyhongbao said:


> Love the blue. So beautiful. Which blue is this one? Thanks.




Bleu electric with ghw [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## HGT

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3208360
> 
> 
> BE 35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Congrats! Is it BE?


----------



## dooneybaby

MsHermesAU said:


> OMG it's here!!!!!!!!!!! Please model it for us  Does it live up to your expectations?


It's gorgeous. Maybe it's just my imagination, but the texture of this scarf seems a little more delicate and less rigid than other H silks just out of the box.


----------



## weibandy

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> UN JARDIN ANGLAIS silk 90 - NOIR/BLEU/VERT
> 
> I took modeling shots, but they didn't turn out so great.  I'll try again tomorrow.



Such a gorgeous scarf!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

dooneybaby said:


> It's gorgeous. Maybe it's just my imagination, but the texture of this scarf seems a little more delicate and less rigid than other H silks just out of the box.



Ohhh that's amazing! I can't wait to see it in person


----------



## lovelyhongbao

cuselover said:


> Bleu electric with ghw [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]




Lucky you. Enjoy the beauty.


----------



## vavavooom

Just bought this one


----------



## Lollipop15

vavavooom said:


> Just bought this one



So pretty! Congrats! What color is this?


----------



## LadyPearl

Joining the rodeo party! 

After nearly a year's search, it found me instead at the airport. I was only there to buy a scarf ring as I forgot to pack it, but was unexpectedly offered the rodeo! 

It was the pm size I've been looking for, and the colours pair well with my K35 and garden party. 

Thanks for sharing my joy!


----------



## Baglover121

dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!



So beautiful! , I've bought some vintage ones and plan to frame them, they are too beautiful to be worn as scarves, 



cuselover said:


> View attachment 3208360
> 
> 
> BE 35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Stunning EB



vavavooom said:


> Just bought this one
> View attachment 3208633




Gorgeous medor,


----------



## vavavooom

Lollipop15 said:


> So pretty! Congrats! What color is this?


Thank you! It is rouge vif with permabrass hardware 



Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful! , I've bought some vintage ones and plan to frame them, they are too beautiful to be worn as scarves,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning EB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous medor,



Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!





cuselover said:


> View attachment 3208360
> 
> 
> BE 35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





vavavooom said:


> Just bought this one
> View attachment 3208633





LadyPearl said:


> Joining the rodeo party!
> 
> After nearly a year's search, it found me instead at the airport. I was only there to buy a scarf ring as I forgot to pack it, but was unexpectedly offered the rodeo!
> 
> It was the pm size I've been looking for, and the colours pair well with my K35 and garden party.
> 
> Thanks for sharing my joy!
> 
> View attachment 3208641
> View attachment 3208642



Love each of these latest H acquisitions, ladies, you have out done yourselves! Major congrats to each of you.


----------



## ari

vavavooom said:


> Just bought this one
> View attachment 3208633



this is so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Bobmops

vavavooom said:


> Just bought this one
> View attachment 3208633



So beautiful &#128148;


----------



## diannevaz

Just bought this etoupe jypsiere in clemence and swift leathers.


----------



## Pursebop

orangeaddict said:


> Oooo!! Can't wait for the reveal!! Your reveals are so gorgeous!!





juliet827 said:


> Purse bop, I'm intrigued to see your latest treasure, of course, but what is this stunning contraption in the background?
> And let's open that orange box!!!!!
> 
> 
> ETA: Oh, now I see from the other thread that it's a piano! Just stunning!!!!!!!





hbr said:


> Ooooh!!  Let's see!!



*Thank you friends...I have revealed but hope to put a fun story filled one together here too 
juliet827 it was an exquisite red piano in the lobby of the Oberoi Hotel in Mumbai, India last month 

*


----------



## Pursebop

*Here's that piano in full view juliet827 *


----------



## Chubbymoo

******** said:


> *Here's that piano in full view juliet827 *



Wow!!!! Congrats!!! Tell Karl to take good care of miss kelly! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## hopiko

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831




Wow!  Gorgeous! Great bags, bracelets, shawl...love it all!  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3208360
> 
> 
> Such a great color!  Congrats, enjoy!
> 
> BE 35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





******** said:


> *Here's that piano in full view juliet827 *



********....what a stunner!  Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!


That's beautiful!! So many detailing, congrats *dooneybaby*





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> UN JARDIN ANGLAIS silk 90 - NOIR/BLEU/VERT
> 
> I took modeling shots, but they didn't turn out so great.  I'll try again tomorrow.


Another beautiful scarf~ can't wait to see ur mod shots *HermesNuttynut *


----------



## atomic110

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3208360
> 
> 
> BE 35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Really love BE, the color is so stand out&#10084;







vavavooom said:


> Just bought this one
> View attachment 3208633



Wow, congrats! what color is this? Lovely medor!





LadyPearl said:


> Joining the rodeo party!
> 
> After nearly a year's search, it found me instead at the airport. I was only there to buy a scarf ring as I forgot to pack it, but was unexpectedly offered the rodeo!
> 
> It was the pm size I've been looking for, and the colours pair well with my K35 and garden party.
> 
> Thanks for sharing my joy!
> 
> View attachment 3208641
> View attachment 3208642


So happy for u!! I've been looking for PM size and still no luck. I'm flying off soon and i hope I can be as lucky as u ! Which airport is it ?


----------



## atomic110

diannevaz said:


> Just bought this etoupe jypsiere in clemence and swift leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208714
> View attachment 3208715
> View attachment 3208716


That's a beautiful color with heavenly leather! What size is it? Can't wait to see ur mod shots &#128522;





******** said:


> *Here's that piano in full view juliet827 *


Gorgous~ love Karl with Kelly &#9786; congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

cuselover said:


> View attachment 3208360
> 
> 
> BE 35 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I love BE!!! What a gorgeous bag you got cuselover[emoji7]



vavavooom said:


> Just bought this one
> View attachment 3208633



GORGEOUS[emoji7][emoji7]



LadyPearl said:


> Joining the rodeo party!
> 
> After nearly a year's search, it found me instead at the airport. I was only there to buy a scarf ring as I forgot to pack it, but was unexpectedly offered the rodeo!
> 
> It was the pm size I've been looking for, and the colours pair well with my K35 and garden party.
> 
> Thanks for sharing my joy!
> 
> View attachment 3208641
> View attachment 3208642



Wow!!! What a cutie this is! Perfect size LadyPearl!!



diannevaz said:


> Just bought this etoupe jypsiere in clemence and swift leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208714
> View attachment 3208715
> View attachment 3208716



What a beautiful neutral color! Many congrats on a beautiful buy diannevaz[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



******** said:


> *Here's that piano in full view juliet827 *




Wow!!! This picture is just breathtakingly beautiful ******** [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## HGT

LadyPearl said:


> Joining the rodeo party!
> 
> After nearly a year's search, it found me instead at the airport. I was only there to buy a scarf ring as I forgot to pack it, but was unexpectedly offered the rodeo!
> 
> It was the pm size I've been looking for, and the colours pair well with my K35 and garden party.
> 
> Thanks for sharing my joy!
> 
> View attachment 3208641
> View attachment 3208642




That rodeo is stunning!


----------



## bbbarbbb

diannevaz said:


> Just bought this etoupe jypsiere in clemence and swift leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208714
> View attachment 3208715
> View attachment 3208716


Love your Jypsiere! Congrats


----------



## mungoo33

HGT said:


> That rodeo is stunning!




To Lady Pearl,
Wow congrats dear! Can I ask which airport it was out of curiosity? Thanks.


----------



## ceci

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy! I can't believe I finally got my first Birkin in my favourite colour Rose Jaipur  Just in time for my birthday next week! Thank you for letting me share.




Congrats!! We're twin  RJ is such a happy & cheerful color! Happy Birthday too!!


----------



## diannevaz

Thank you, Atomic! The jypsiere is a size 28.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

vavavooom said:


> Just bought this one
> View attachment 3208633




Beautiful


----------



## diannevaz

Thank you, eternallove4bag!


----------



## diannevaz

Thank you bbbarbbb!


----------



## Love_Couture

Yes. I went a bid crazy with the new permabrass jumping boots. Already shared the black last week. I also got this color to match my golden B. Wish they make all colors to match my bags. Or maybe not... [emoji1] Also sharing the new Kelly dog in rose gold... Have a golden Tuesday everyone. [emoji169]


----------



## juliet827

Love_Couture said:


> Yes. I went a bid crazy with the new permabrass jumping boots. Already shared the black last week. I also got this color to match my golden B. Wish they make all colors to match my bags. Or maybe not... [emoji1] Also sharing the new Kelly dog in rose gold... Have a golden Tuesday everyone. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3208902



SWOON!!!! Love everything about this!!!!!


----------



## juliet827

******** said:


> *Here's that piano in full view juliet827 *



EXQUISITE!!!!! Wow. Really just amazing to look at the interior and how it's made. Oh, and the anemone K is no slouch either- gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## vavavooom

ari said:


> this is so beautiful! Congrats!





bobmops said:


> so beautiful &#128148;





eternallove4bag said:


> gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you !!


----------



## vavavooom

lovelyhongbao said:


> Beautiful


Thankies 



atomic110 said:


> Wow, congrats! what color is this? Lovely medor!



Thanks! It is rouge vif


----------



## TankerToad

Bobmops said:


> My final shopping before trip to Alpes &#128514;&#128514;






OMG I love this photo
The boxes on the mantel and the all white/cream décor.
I die.


----------



## pursevixen

Love_Couture said:


> Yes. I went a bid crazy with the new permabrass jumping boots. Already shared the black last week. I also got this color to match my golden B. Wish they make all colors to match my bags. Or maybe not... [emoji1] Also sharing the new Kelly dog in rose gold... Have a golden Tuesday everyone. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3208902


Love it!!!!! Just fabulous :okay:


----------



## HummingBird1

vavavooom said:


> Just bought this one
> View attachment 3208633




Gorgeous! Congratulations! 



LadyPearl said:


> Joining the rodeo party!
> 
> After nearly a year's search, it found me instead at the airport. I was only there to buy a scarf ring as I forgot to pack it, but was unexpectedly offered the rodeo!
> 
> It was the pm size I've been looking for, and the colours pair well with my K35 and garden party.
> 
> Thanks for sharing my joy!
> 
> View attachment 3208641
> View attachment 3208642




Lucky you, it looks great! 




diannevaz said:


> Just bought this etoupe jypsiere in clemence and swift leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208714
> View attachment 3208715
> View attachment 3208716




Enjoy, this colour is so versatile! 



Love_Couture said:


> Yes. I went a bid crazy with the new permabrass jumping boots. Already shared the black last week. I also got this color to match my golden B. Wish they make all colors to match my bags. Or maybe not... [emoji1] Also sharing the new Kelly dog in rose gold... Have a golden Tuesday everyone. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3208902




You look stunning! Loving your gold/tan colour combos!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> Yes. I went a bid crazy with the new permabrass jumping boots. Already shared the black last week. I also got this color to match my golden B. Wish they make all colors to match my bags. Or maybe not... [emoji1] Also sharing the new Kelly dog in rose gold... Have a golden Tuesday everyone. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3208902




What a gorgeous H day it is!! Wow wow and wow Love_Couture!!!! Love the matching B, jumping boots kelly dog not to mention the PC shawl!!! So happy to be twins with you on the shawl[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... What a gorgeous picture you present!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

When you drop by the H store you can't come out empty handed now can you? So just had to pick this spring beauty along with a new clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> When you drop by the H store you can't come out empty handed now can you? So just had to pick this spring beauty along with a new clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209101
> View attachment 3209102
> View attachment 3209104




Congratulations! It is a great choice.

It is indeed impossible to leave empty handed...


----------



## weibandy

Love_Couture said:


> Yes. I went a bid crazy with the new permabrass jumping boots. Already shared the black last week. I also got this color to match my golden B. Wish they make all colors to match my bags. Or maybe not... [emoji1] Also sharing the new Kelly dog in rose gold... Have a golden Tuesday everyone. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3208902



Love all of it!!  I saw a KD in RG in the SF store.  Thought it was so stunning.  Looks excellent on you!M


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Congratulations! It is a great choice.
> 
> It is indeed impossible to leave empty handed...




Thank you so much Kyokei! Only TPF friends can understand this right?[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Lollipop15

ceci said:


> Congrats!! We're twin  RJ is such a happy & cheerful color! Happy Birthday too!!



Thank you! Happy to be your twin! I really love RJ 



Love_Couture said:


> Yes. I went a bid crazy with the new permabrass jumping boots. Already shared the black last week. I also got this color to match my golden B. Wish they make all colors to match my bags. Or maybe not... [emoji1] Also sharing the new Kelly dog in rose gold... Have a golden Tuesday everyone. [emoji169]



Congrats! They all look great together 



eternallove4bag said:


> When you drop by the H store you can't come out empty handed now can you? So just had to pick this spring beauty along with a new clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Wow congrats! I love the matching colors, so pretty  Now I wanna check out new spring scarf hehe


----------



## PorscheGirl

Cavaileria d'Etriers CSGM, Cavaliers du Caucase CSGM, Clic clac H bracelet extra wide, Dogon card case, Silk'in Compact wallet, Brazil scarf ring, Colliers de Chien scarf ring!


----------



## Althea G.

I've been so busy I haven't had time to take a pic, but the other day I purchased a black/palladium 1" Clic-Clac H bracelet! I stack it with a ruby-sapphire bracelet and my red Fitbit Flex!!!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

PorscheGirl said:


> Cavaileria d'Etriers CSGM, Cavaliers du Caucase CSGM, Clic clac H bracelet extra wide, Dogon card case, Silk'in Compact wallet, Brazil scarf ring, Colliers de Chien scarf ring!



Congrates on the goodies.


----------



## bakeacookie

Found my dream Herbag waiting for me at a random boutique visit this evening! 

Had to get her dressed up with a bright twilly! 



I'm so happy!


----------



## Bobmops

Love_Couture said:


> Yes. I went a bid crazy with the new permabrass jumping boots. Already shared the black last week. I also got this color to match my golden B. Wish they make all colors to match my bags. Or maybe not... [emoji1] Also sharing the new Kelly dog in rose gold... Have a golden Tuesday everyone. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3208902



Such a great color and pairing &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

bakeacookie said:


> Found my dream Herbag waiting for me at a random boutique visit this evening!
> 
> Had to get her dressed up with a bright twilly!
> View attachment 3209493
> 
> 
> I'm so happy!



Beautiful bag ! Congrats !


----------



## Bobmops

PorscheGirl said:


> Cavaileria d'Etriers CSGM, Cavaliers du Caucase CSGM, Clic clac H bracelet extra wide, Dogon card case, Silk'in Compact wallet, Brazil scarf ring, Colliers de Chien scarf ring!



Everything is gourgeous !


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> When you drop by the H store you can't come out empty handed now can you? So just had to pick this spring beauty along with a new clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209101
> View attachment 3209102
> View attachment 3209104



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;beautiful &#128148;You are unstoppable my friend &#128514;


----------



## beemom

Hi ladies, I'm new in this forum. 
Am keen to get a Kelly 28/32. There is a long wait list at the stores here (Singapore). Wanna to ask which cities is easier to get one?


----------



## bakeacookie

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful bag ! Congrats !



Thank you!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Yes. I went a bid crazy with the new permabrass jumping boots. Already shared the black last week. I also got this color to match my golden B. Wish they make all colors to match my bags. Or maybe not... [emoji1] Also sharing the new Kelly dog in rose gold... Have a golden Tuesday everyone. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3208902



Love it ! congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

PorscheGirl said:


> Cavaileria d'Etriers CSGM, Cavaliers du Caucase CSGM, Clic clac H bracelet extra wide, Dogon card case, Silk'in Compact wallet, Brazil scarf ring, Colliers de Chien scarf ring!



THIS is shopping! Way to go!


----------



## periogirl28

beemom said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new in this forum.
> Am keen to get a Kelly 28/32. There is a long wait list at the stores here (Singapore). Wanna to ask which cities is easier to get one?



The easiest (as a walk in customer) on the whole, is still the flagship store in Paris.


----------



## tannfran

PorscheGirl said:


> Cavaileria d'Etriers CSGM, Cavaliers du Caucase CSGM, Clic clac H bracelet extra wide, Dogon card case, Silk'in Compact wallet, Brazil scarf ring, Colliers de Chien scarf ring!




Oh wow.  All beauties!


----------



## iamyumi

a sweet little something I got during my lunch break - it was love at first sight! I am new to Hermes scarves and so glad I managed to get hold of this spring/summer 2015 print before it's too late!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> Thank you! Happy to be your twin! I really love RJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! They all look great together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow congrats! I love the matching colors, so pretty  Now I wanna check out new spring scarf hehe



Thank you so much Lollipop [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Spring promises to be amazing! Can't wait to see what all you try and get



Bobmops said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]beautiful [emoji174]You are unstoppable my friend [emoji23]




Thank you my sweet friend!!! H is driving me nuts [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3209848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a sweet little something I got during my lunch break - it was love at first sight! I am new to Hermes scarves and so glad I managed to get hold of this spring/summer 2015 print before it's too late!



Ooooh this one has been plaguing me too!!! Such a beauty you got iamyumi [emoji7][emoji7]... Perfect way to spend lunch break [emoji6][emoji6]



bakeacookie said:


> Found my dream Herbag waiting for me at a random boutique visit this evening!
> 
> Had to get her dressed up with a bright twilly!
> View attachment 3209493
> 
> 
> I'm so happy!



Gorgeous!! Many congrats on getting your dream Herbag! Looks perfect with the twillies Y [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PorscheGirl said:


> Cavaileria d'Etriers CSGM, Cavaliers du Caucase CSGM, Clic clac H bracelet extra wide, Dogon card case, Silk'in Compact wallet, Brazil scarf ring, Colliers de Chien scarf ring!




Omg!!! That's some AMAZING haul Porschegirl[emoji7][emoji7] many many congrats!! Twins with you on the CdE and cousins with you on the CdC shawls [emoji3][emoji3]... Love all your purchases my dear!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

eternallove4bag said:


> Ooooh this one has been plaguing me too!!! Such a beauty you got iamyumi [emoji7][emoji7]... Perfect way to spend lunch break [emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!! Many congrats on getting your dream Herbag! Looks perfect with the twillies Y [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! That's some AMAZING haul Porschegirl[emoji7][emoji7] many many congrats!! Twins with you on the CdE and cousins with you on the CdC shawls [emoji3][emoji3]... Love all your purchases my dear!!!



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3209848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a sweet little something I got during my lunch break - it was love at first sight! I am new to Hermes scarves and so glad I managed to get hold of this spring/summer 2015 print before it's too late!



This is really pretty and so sweet, you won't regret it!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Thank you all for your good wishes! Love the small wallet. It has lightened up the birkin considerably!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;





WOWOWOWOWO! It's FABULOUS! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

picabo said:


> Meet my new bi-color Bearn in Anemone and Soufre with ghw to match my B!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194608




It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## juliet827

My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!


----------



## Serva1

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!




Congrats, such a qute greyishblue little B. Love neutrals and this is a beautiful colour that I don't see so often. Enjoy your new baby B[emoji1]


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!



This is gorgeous, my friend! I would love to see more pics of this beauty. Congratulations on this wonderful bag!


----------



## thyme

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!



Congrats juliet.. Soo pretty!  Any mod pics to share?


----------



## juliet827

Serva1 said:


> Congrats, such a qute greyishblue little B. Love neutrals and this is a beautiful colour that I don't see so often. Enjoy your new baby B[emoji1]



Thank you so much! I think it's a really versatile neutral.



luckylove said:


> This is gorgeous, my friend! I would love to see more pics of this beauty. Congratulations on this wonderful bag!



Thank you, my friend!   I just got her today- my SA called me and said she had a surprise (she knew I was interested in either Craie or Blue Glacier this season but I didn't expect a B25) and I fell in love with it instantly.



chincac said:


> Congrats juliet.. Soo pretty!  Any mod pics to share?


Thank you chincac!!!! No mod pictures yet - just got her today. But will try to post some later this week!


----------



## hopiko

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!



Congrats, I LOVE this color!  Enjoy!


----------



## megt10

I did a little shopping yesterday. I have been eyeing this Berline 28 for awhile. I have the mini but wanted something a bit bigger. Love the soft feel of the bag and the color which is blue saint cry. Then my SA pulled out the shoes. I'm not a matchy person but I love them together.


----------



## LadyPearl

mungoo33 said:


> To Lady Pearl,
> Wow congrats dear! Can I ask which airport it was out of curiosity? Thanks.







atomic110 said:


> Really love BE, the color is so stand out[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, congrats! what color is this? Lovely medor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy for u!! I've been looking for PM size and still no luck. I'm flying off soon and i hope I can be as lucky as u ! Which airport is it ?




Thanks Atomic & Mungoo! I got it at London Heathrow. When I was there on Sunday, 2 colours available in pm, the Bleu de Malte and a pink one (rose azalea?). The SAs there were very nice! Hope you get yours soon! [emoji255]


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> I did a little shopping yesterday. I have been eyeing this Berline 28 for awhile. I have the mini but wanted something a bit bigger. Love the soft feel of the bag and the color which is blue saint cry. Then my SA pulled out the shoes. I'm not a matchy person but I love them together.


Such a great color! Enjoy those and congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

bakeacookie said:


> Found my dream Herbag waiting for me at a random boutique visit this evening!
> 
> Had to get her dressed up with a bright twilly!
> View attachment 3209493
> 
> 
> I'm so happy!


Love the combo, the Twilly really pops!  Congrats!


----------



## megt10

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3209848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a sweet little something I got during my lunch break - it was love at first sight! I am new to Hermes scarves and so glad I managed to get hold of this spring/summer 2015 print before it's too late!


Love this scarf and cw. So pretty.


MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3184333
> 
> 
> my special order arrived&#65281;thanks my sa and sm&#65281;
> 
> thank you for letting me share&#65281;



Oh I love it. It has taken me awhile to warm up to the two tone look on a Birkin and now I seem to be obsessed. I placed a SO for a two tone bag a couple of weeks ago. For now I will just stare at and obsess over yours.


----------



## megt10

Txoceangirl said:


> Such a great color! Enjoy those and congrats!



Thanks. I am sure I will.


----------



## HGT

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!




Enjoy this cutie! Please share some modeling shots!


----------



## TankerToad

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!


 I have a bag in this color and it is exquisite
Congrats!!
Its a very hard to find color`~
LOVE!


----------



## beemom

periogirl28 said:


> The easiest (as a walk in customer) on the whole, is still the flagship store in Paris.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Bobmops

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!



Perfection &#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> I did a little shopping yesterday. I have been eyeing this Berline 28 for awhile. I have the mini but wanted something a bit bigger. Love the soft feel of the bag and the color which is blue saint cry. Then my SA pulled out the shoes. I'm not a matchy person but I love them together.



I'm matchy -matchy  person ) and I love it &#128513;


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> I did a little shopping yesterday. I have been eyeing this Berline 28 for awhile. I have the mini but wanted something a bit bigger. Love the soft feel of the bag and the color which is blue saint cry. Then my SA pulled out the shoes. I'm not a matchy person but I love them together.




These are so beautiful, Meg. Perfect for you. We missed you. You must be busy.


----------



## Baglover121

megt10 said:


> I did a little shopping yesterday. I have been eyeing this Berline 28 for awhile. I have the mini but wanted something a bit bigger. Love the soft feel of the bag and the color which is blue saint cry. Then my SA pulled out the shoes. I'm not a matchy person but I love them together.




Beautiful colour, and looks so nice with the wedges, it doesn't hurt to match every once in a while 

I have a berline 28 in gold, so useful and incredibly light to wear,  these bags are so understated


----------



## periogirl28

As promised, my most recent purchase. Under the Waves 01 Carré 90 X 90
Will post more pics in S/S 2016 silk thread.


----------



## periogirl28

Rather strange looking horses on the gift card. Noel Bolduc and some chocs also.


----------



## juliet827

megt10 said:


> I did a little shopping yesterday. I have been eyeing this Berline 28 for awhile. I have the mini but wanted something a bit bigger. Love the soft feel of the bag and the color which is blue saint cry. Then my SA pulled out the shoes. I'm not a matchy person but I love them together.



Beautiful. Such a creamy turquoise color, love it. 



HGT said:


> Enjoy this cutie! Please share some modeling shots!



Thank you so much, I will! 



TankerToad said:


> I have a bag in this color and it is exquisite
> Congrats!!
> Its a very hard to find color`~
> LOVE!



Thank you! I haven't loved a color this much in a while.


----------



## bakeacookie

Txoceangirl said:


> Love the combo, the Twilly really pops!  Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> I'm matchy -matchy  person ) and I love it &#128513;


Thank you.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are so beautiful, Meg. Perfect for you. We missed you. You must be busy.


Aww, thank you so much. Yes, it is an extremely busy time of year. It is 5 am here and the only chance I will have today to catch up on email. I also have had computer problems for the past few weeks. I am hoping they are finally resolved.


Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful colour, and looks so nice with the wedges, it doesn't hurt to match every once in a while
> 
> I have a berline 28 in gold, so useful and incredibly light to wear,  these bags are so understated


Thank you. I would love to get this bag in gold too. I was amazed at how lightweight the bag was when I tried it on.


periogirl28 said:


> As promised, my most recent purchase. Under the Waves 01 Carré 90 X 90
> Will post more pics in S/S 2016 silk thread.
> 
> View attachment 3210488
> 
> View attachment 3210489



I love it. I have already put this on my list of must haves with my SA. I hope it arrives in the US soon.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Rather strange looking horses on the gift card. Noel Bolduc and some chocs also.
> 
> View attachment 3210494
> 
> View attachment 3210495



Oooooh I like! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> As promised, my most recent purchase. Under the Waves 01 Carré 90 X 90
> Will post more pics in S/S 2016 silk thread.
> 
> View attachment 3210488
> 
> View attachment 3210489



I am just enamored by this beautiful design periogirl!!! What a fabulous choice my friend!![emoji7][emoji7]



megt10 said:


> I did a little shopping yesterday. I have been eyeing this Berline 28 for awhile. I have the mini but wanted something a bit bigger. Love the soft feel of the bag and the color which is blue saint cry. Then my SA pulled out the shoes. I'm not a matchy person but I love them together.



Wow Meg the Berline looks fabulous and I love the PERECT match with your beautiful wedges!!! For a person who loves to match everything this picture is total heaven [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!




Omg!!! This color is divine!!! Many congrats Juliet!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

My first piece of H jewellery. H D'ancre in rose gold, Thanks for letting me share my joy!


----------



## cavalla

LadyPearl said:


> Joining the rodeo party!
> 
> After nearly a year's search, it found me instead at the airport. I was only there to buy a scarf ring as I forgot to pack it, but was unexpectedly offered the rodeo!
> 
> It was the pm size I've been looking for, and the colours pair well with my K35 and garden party.
> 
> Thanks for sharing my joy!
> 
> View attachment 3208641
> View attachment 3208642



Congrats! What a bello rodeo. That's on the top of my list. Drooling..



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> UN JARDIN ANGLAIS silk 90 - NOIR/BLEU/VERT
> 
> I took modeling shots, but they didn't turn out so great.  I'll try again tomorrow.



This is my favorite cw of Jardin Anglais, though I have other ones. Congrats!



dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!



Wow!! This is stunning. My is still not shipped yet. I would love to see some mod shots.


----------



## cavalla

Love_Couture said:


> Yes. I went a bid crazy with the new permabrass jumping boots. Already shared the black last week. I also got this color to match my golden B. Wish they make all colors to match my bags. Or maybe not... [emoji1] Also sharing the new Kelly dog in rose gold... Have a golden Tuesday everyone. [emoji169]
> View attachment 3208902



Love your whole outfit! Everything goes so well together.


----------



## lulilu

Some  hiking boots.  Come with orange laces too.


----------



## cavalla

periogirl28 said:


> As promised, my most recent purchase. Under the Waves 01 Carré 90 X 90
> Will post more pics in S/S 2016 silk thread.
> 
> View attachment 3210488
> 
> View attachment 3210489



This is so pretty. Really love this scarf. Looking forward to some mod shots.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!


Beautiful! I was offered a Blue Glacier bag and had a hard time turning it down  (I promised myself to wait for a dark colour)


----------



## trishaluvslv

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!



This is so lovely..congrats dear.....bag envy over this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

lulilu said:


> media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/i/d/id_2_1.jpg
> 
> Some  hiking boots.  Come with orange laces too.



Nice[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Natalie j said:


> My first piece of H jewellery. H D'ancre in rose gold, Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210704




Wow!! Gorgeous eye candy!! Love it Natalie!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Aww, thank you so much. Yes, it is an extremely busy time of year. It is 5 am here and the only chance I will have today to catch up on email. I also have had computer problems for the past few weeks. I am hoping they are finally resolved.
> 
> Thank you. I would love to get this bag in gold too. I was amazed at how lightweight the bag was when I tried it on.
> 
> 
> I love it. I have already put this on my list of must haves with my SA. I hope it arrives in the US soon.



I am sure they will start to show up very soon! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh I like! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I am just enamored by this beautiful design periogirl!!! What a fabulous choice my friend!![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Meg the Berline looks fabulous and I love the PERECT match with your beautiful wedges!!! For a person who loves to match everything this picture is total heaven [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! This color is divine!!! Many congrats Juliet!!!



Thanks my dear, can't wait to see how you wear it! 



Natalie j said:


> My first piece of H jewellery. H D'ancre in rose gold, Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210704



Woohoo, goes perfectly in that bling bling stack! 



lulilu said:


> Some  hiking boots.  Come with orange laces too.



Wow, so cool! 



cavalla said:


> This is so pretty. Really love this scarf. Looking forward to some mod shots.



Thank you! Em I have a bad habit of collecting 90s and not really wearing them. Bad bad! But I will try.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

cavalla said:


> This is my favorite cw of Jardin Anglais, though I have other ones. Congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wow!! Gorgeous eye candy!! Love it Natalie![/QUOTE]


Thank you my dear! My first piece of H jewellery... Slippery slope [emoji23]


----------



## diannevaz

I love your scarf periogirl28!! [emoji7] I hadn't seen it before. The colors are exquisite and the underwater scene is fabulous. Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

diannevaz said:


> I love your scarf periogirl28!! [emoji7] I hadn't seen it before. The colors are exquisite and the underwater scene is fabulous. Congrats!




Thank you! It's just coming out for Spring Summer 2016 so will be arriving in stores soon.


----------



## weibandy

periogirl28 said:


> As promised, my most recent purchase. Under the Waves 01 Carré 90 X 90
> Will post more pics in S/S 2016 silk thread.
> 
> View attachment 3210488
> 
> View attachment 3210489



It is so beautiful!  Look at those adorable sea creatures!!  I love, love it!


----------



## juliet827

periogirl28 said:


> Rather strange looking horses on the gift card. Noel Bolduc and some chocs also.
> 
> View attachment 3210494
> 
> View attachment 3210495



They look like anteaters!



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! This color is divine!!! Many congrats Juliet!!!



Oh, thank you so much!



Natalie j said:


> My first piece of H jewellery. H D'ancre in rose gold, Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210704



This is one of the prettiest bracelets I've ever seen. Love the detail and LOVE the rose gold. Gorgeous!!!!!




trishaluvslv said:


> This is so lovely..congrats dear.....bag envy over this!



Thank you!!!!! I really am in love with this little bag.


----------



## periogirl28

weibandy said:


> It is so beautiful!  Look at those adorable sea creatures!!  I love, love it!




That's exactly what I thought when I saw it! 



juliet827 said:


> They look like anteaters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the prettiest bracelets I've ever seen. Love the detail and LOVE the rose gold. Gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!! I really am in love with this little bag.




Yes! Anteaters indeed! [emoji15]
Congrats on your very cute new bag!


----------



## legallyblonde83

bakeacookie said:


> Found my dream Herbag waiting for me at a random boutique visit this evening!
> 
> Had to get her dressed up with a bright twilly!
> View attachment 3209493
> 
> 
> I'm so happy!




Congratulations on your new bag  Looks amazing with that bright twilly


----------



## iamyumi

periogirl28 said:


> This is really pretty and so sweet, you won't regret it!


Thank you ladies!


----------



## bakeacookie

legallyblonde83 said:


> Congratulations on your new bag  Looks amazing with that bright twilly




Thank you! I have a reason to continue buying bright twillys!


----------



## nadineluv

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!




Wow!!! Beautiful!! Congrats & thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darma

dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!



Stunning!  Do you mind to share where to buy this special edition?


----------



## dooneybaby

Darma said:


> Stunning!  Do you mind to share where to buy this special edition?


Like many special edition scarves, it had to be ordered months ago.

http://www.promenadeaversailles.cha...0-carre-de-soie-hermes-promenade-a-versailles

Orders were taken between May 1 and July 31st, and they're starting to deliver them this week.
But I'm guessing that like the Lettres d'Erevan special edition 90cm silk, it'll eventually be available in a shawl.


----------



## ari

lulilu said:


> Some  hiking boots.  Come with orange laces too.



Gorgeous! Love these but they had only black in my size ((( I would have bought them in a heartbeat if they had them in beige! Are yours white?
Congrats!


----------



## QKay

dooneybaby said:


> Just delivered.  The special edition Promenade a Versailles. Too beautiful to wear!


That is outstanding.


----------



## lulilu

ari said:


> Gorgeous! Love these but they had only black in my size ((( I would have bought them in a heartbeat if they had them in beige! Are yours white?
> Congrats!



They are off-white.  Which is the main reason I got them -- I have at least a dozen pairs of black and brown boots.  I didn't realize they came out last season, so the white are few and far between.  My store got them in for me.  There are some on the website in the US.  (and pm if I can help you get a pair)


----------



## etoile de mer

lulilu said:


> Some  hiking boots.  Come with orange laces too.



Those are beautiful!  I saw a light brown pair in my store. Are they comfy?


----------



## Bobmops

Natalie j said:


> My first piece of H jewellery. H D'ancre in rose gold, Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210704



Looks great with your VCA items &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

lulilu said:


> media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/i/d/id_2_1.jpg
> 
> Some  hiking boots.  Come with orange laces too.



Orange laces are fun !) please post action pics with booties


----------



## Bobmops

juliet827 said:


> My first B25...very excited. It's like a new baby. Togo in Blue Glacier. Thank you so much for letting me share!



Oh my God .... My favorite color &#128124;&#127995;&#128124;&#127995;&#128124;&#127995;


----------



## sarah7487

Hi all!!

I just wanna share the lovely stuff that I picked up from my SA this week!

- Toolbox 20 in Clemence / Swift in Blue Colvert
- Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe
- A couple of Rodeos
- Tie for the husband

Am absolutely loving the new Xmas gift box for 2015!

Thank you for sharing my joy!


----------



## mungoo33

Wow Sarah,fabulous purchases! Please enjoy them in good health! I also picked up a little something to add to my collection of rodeos[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji38][emoji38].


----------



## sarah7487

mungoo33 said:


> Wow Sarah,fabulous purchases! Please enjoy them in good health! I also picked up a little something to add to my collection of rodeos[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share [emoji38][emoji38].
> View attachment 3211368
> View attachment 3211369


That is such a cutie!! ))


----------



## Israeli_Flava

A few escapes from ban island for small things... Who could resist these pretty pinks??? Rose Tyrien chèvre Bastia and Rose Sukura chèvre Calvi...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

... One more... Pink Candy clic clac...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few escapes from ban island for small things... Who could resist these pretty pinks??? Rose Tyrien chèvre Bastia and Rose Sukura chèvre Calvi...







Israeli_Flava said:


> ... One more... Pink Candy clic clac...




Omg!!! I am so closing my eyes!! The pink clic clac was the next on my list Israeli_Flava!!! But trying to be disciplined for the remainder of the month [emoji85][emoji85] fabulous choices my dear[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## diannevaz

My first piece of Hermes jewelry!


----------



## weibandy

Went to the store today with no intention to buy this, but instantly fell in love.  I never wear these colors but my shopping group told me it looked good.  Jardin Anglais!


----------



## EmileH

weibandy said:


> Went to the store today with no intention to buy this, but instantly fell in love.  I never wear these colors but my shopping group told me it looked good.  Jardin Anglais!




I love this design. I have 2 90s. And a mousseline. I have never seen these colors. It's beautiful. You will love it. Congrats!


----------



## bakeacookie

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna share the lovely stuff that I picked up from my SA this week!
> 
> 
> 
> - Toolbox 20 in Clemence / Swift in Blue Colvert
> 
> - Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe
> 
> - A couple of Rodeos
> 
> - Tie for the husband
> 
> 
> 
> Am absolutely loving the new Xmas gift box for 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy!




Could you share the price of the toolbox 20?


----------



## juliet827

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I just wanna share the lovely stuff that I picked up from my SA this week!
> 
> - Toolbox 20 in Clemence / Swift in Blue Colvert
> - Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe
> - A couple of Rodeos
> - Tie for the husband
> 
> Am absolutely loving the new Xmas gift box for 2015!
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy!



Oh Fabulousness!!!!! Especially love the Toolbox, such a gorgeous blue. Congrats!!!!


----------



## weibandy

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I just wanna share the lovely stuff that I picked up from my SA this week!
> 
> - Toolbox 20 in Clemence / Swift in Blue Colvert
> - Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe
> - A couple of Rodeos
> - Tie for the husband
> 
> Am absolutely loving the new Xmas gift box for 2015!
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy!



Wow!  You did well!  All gorgeous, especially the Jypsiere, which I covet!


----------



## michelle1231

Here is mine.


----------



## sarah7487

bakeacookie said:


> Could you share the price of the toolbox 20?



Hi there I got for SGD 11,600


----------



## Txoceangirl

diannevaz said:


> My first piece of Hermes jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211702



I love the hinge!  Enjoy!



weibandy said:


> Went to the store today with no intention to buy this, but instantly fell in love.  I never wear these colors but my shopping group told me it looked good.  Jardin Anglais!



Simply gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

michelle1231 said:


> Here is mine.


Wow!  So striking....congrats!


----------



## Lollipop15

weibandy said:


> Went to the store today with no intention to buy this, but instantly fell in love.  I never wear these colors but my shopping group told me it looked good.  Jardin Anglais!



Wow I love this design, looks pretty on you! Congrats! Hope they are available in my store soon. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> A few escapes from ban island for small things... Who could resist these pretty pinks??? Rose Tyrien chèvre Bastia and Rose Sukura chèvre Calvi...



Congrats IF! They are both pretty pink


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

sarah7487 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna share the lovely stuff that I picked up from my SA this week!
> 
> 
> 
> - Toolbox 20 in Clemence / Swift in Blue Colvert
> 
> - Jypsiere 28 in Etoupe
> 
> - A couple of Rodeos
> 
> - Tie for the husband
> 
> 
> 
> Am absolutely loving the new Xmas gift box for 2015!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy!




What an awesome haul!!! 




Israeli_Flava said:


> A few escapes from ban island for small things... Who could resist these pretty pinks??? Rose Tyrien chèvre Bastia and Rose Sukura chèvre Calvi...




Awesome colours!! Rose T looks like rose shocking here


----------



## bakeacookie

sarah7487 said:


> Hi there I got for SGD 11,600




Thank you!


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this design. I have 2 90s. And a mousseline. I have never seen these colors. It's beautiful. You will love it. Congrats!



Thank you!  I did not know there was a mousseline.  Must be lovely!


Txoceangirl said:


> Simply gorgeous, congrats!


 thank you!  I was surprised how much I liked it.



Lollipop15 said:


> Wow I love this design, looks pretty on you! Congrats! Hope they are available in my store soon.
> pink



Thank you so much!  I hope you also get to try them on.


----------



## HummingBird1

megt10 said:


> I did a little shopping yesterday. I have been eyeing this Berline 28 for awhile. I have the mini but wanted something a bit bigger. Love the soft feel of the bag and the color which is blue saint cry. Then my SA pulled out the shoes. I'm not a matchy person but I love them together.


Love both of these, congratulations! Looking forward to some mod shots!


----------



## megt10

HummingBird1 said:


> Love both of these, congratulations! Looking forward to some mod shots!



Thank you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

michelle1231 said:


> Here is mine.



Stunning color and so pretty with the twillies [emoji7]



diannevaz said:


> My first piece of Hermes jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211702



Many congrats! Looks beautiful!!



weibandy said:


> Went to the store today with no intention to buy this, but instantly fell in love.  I never wear these colors but my shopping group told me it looked good.  Jardin Anglais!




This is a beauty!!! On my list too weibandy! You wear it so well [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this design. I have 2 90s. And a mousseline. I have never seen these colors. It's beautiful. You will love it. Congrats!




Oooooh there is a Jardins Moussie? Wow Pocketbook Pup do you know if they are still available? Would absolutely love one!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh there is a Jardins Moussie? Wow Pocketbook Pup do you know if they are still available? Would absolutely love one!




They are a bit hard to track down but have your SA look for you.  I bought mine toward the end is summer. Here's mine.


----------



## ari

lulilu said:


> They are off-white.  Which is the main reason I got them -- I have at least a dozen pairs of black and brown boots.  I didn't realize they came out last season, so the white are few and far between.  My store got them in for me.  There are some on the website in the US.  (and pm if I can help you get a pair)



They are beautiful in white! The beige/brown were nice too! I'll check in my boutique this week and let you know, I'm in Europe, but I tried them in the summer when I was in the states...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are a bit hard to track down but have your SA look for you.  I bought mine toward the end is summer. Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 3212126




Omg!!! This is TDF Pocketbook Pup!! Looks amazing with Colvert!! Thank you so much! I will ask my SA to track this down! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! This is TDF Pocketbook Pup!! Looks amazing with Colvert!! Thank you so much! I will ask my SA to track this down! Love it [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! I love the mousselines. I hope there are 1-2 good ones coming for spring.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! I love the mousselines. I hope there are 1-2 good ones coming for spring.




Looks like I am heading towards my new addiction - moussies [emoji16][emoji16]...hoping for some god ones this spring too[emoji173]&#65039;... Thank you for the enabling shot my dear!


----------



## ari

Did anyone buy these boots


----------



## **Chanel**

Natalie j said:


> My first piece of H jewellery. H D'ancre in rose gold, Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210704



Oh my, I love this! The VCA perlee diamond flower bangle is my dream piece .
Who makes the evil eye bracelet? Love that one too!


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are a bit hard to track down but have your SA look for you.  I bought mine toward the end is summer. Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 3212126



This is so beautiful!  And a brilliant pair to your bag!



eternallove4bag said:


> This is a beauty!!! On my list too weibandy! You wear it so well [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you ETL4B!  my friends went shopping with me and one bought the same scarf in the black background color.  So beautiful.  If she had not taken it, there was a customer literally standing there waiting to take it.  Very popular! I am so thrilled to have this scarf.


----------



## EmileH

weibandy said:


> This is so beautiful!  And a brilliant pair to your bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ETL4B!  my friends went shopping with me and one bought the same scarf in the black background color.  So beautiful.  If she had not taken it, there was a customer literally standing there waiting to take it.  Very popular! I am so thrilled to have this scarf.




Thank you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my, I love this! The VCA perlee diamond flower bangle is my dream piece .
> 
> Who makes the evil eye bracelet? Love that one too!




Thank you! The evil eye bracelet is by Netali Nissim. [emoji1]


----------



## **Chanel**

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! The evil eye bracelet is by Netali Nissim. [emoji1]



Thank you...off to Google it right now .


----------



## Txoceangirl

Some wonderful items I was able to get as non-xmas gifts for myself.  

Had the wonderful experience of meeting Monet Lugo, scarf designer of  L'Arbre Du Vent , at my local H.  Such an informative night about the scarf creation process.  1 year for her to design and 1 year for H artists to create the various color ways for production. She was super sweet! Month prior purchased a 90cm for my daughter's bday and night I met her the CSGM for myself.

 A few of us here tried to order either the KD or CDC bleu izmir gator via H.com.  Some were cancelled and some delivered with wrong HW. My KD PHW was delivered as expected (and pictured on H.com).  Pictured with my new bleus salad bowl too!

Lastly, was lucky to be offered a SO.  K28 Chèvre.  Tried to place it yesterday but my local H connection to France ordering was "down".  Let's hope they can get it placed. Thanks to all SO thread posters and Israeli_Flava for guidance!


----------



## weibandy

Txoceangirl said:


> Some wonderful items I was able to get as non-xmas gifts for myself.
> 
> Had the wonderful experience of meeting Monet Lugo, scarf designer of  L'Arbre Du Vent , at my local H.  Such an informative night about the scarf creation process.  1 year for her to design and 1 year for H artists to create the various color ways for production. She was super sweet! Month prior purchased a 90cm for my daughter's bday and night I met her the CSGM for myself.
> 
> A few of us here tried to order either the KD or CDC bleu izmir gator via H.com.  Some were cancelled and some delivered with wrong HW. My KD PHW was delivered as expected (and pictured on H.com).  Pictured with my new bleus salad bowl too!
> 
> Lastly, was lucky to be offered a SO.  K28 Chèvre.  Tried to place it yesterday but my local H connection to France ordering was "down".  Let's hope they can get it placed. Thanks to all SO thread posters and Israeli_Flava for guidance!



This sounds like so, so much fun!  What a great way to spend an evening - and thrilling to meet the artist.  Your bracelet is absolutely stunning.  What a color!  Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Serva1

Txoceangirl said:


> Some wonderful items I was able to get as non-xmas gifts for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Had the wonderful experience of meeting Monet Lugo, scarf designer of  L'Arbre Du Vent , at my local H.  Such an informative night about the scarf creation process.  1 year for her to design and 1 year for H artists to create the various color ways for production. She was super sweet! Month prior purchased a 90cm for my daughter's bday and night I met her the CSGM for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us here tried to order either the KD or CDC bleu izmir gator via H.com.  Some were cancelled and some delivered with wrong HW. My KD PHW was delivered as expected (and pictured on H.com).  Pictured with my new bleus salad bowl too!
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, was lucky to be offered a SO.  K28 Chèvre.  Tried to place it yesterday but my local H connection to France ordering was "down".  Let's hope they can get it placed. Thanks to all SO thread posters and Israeli_Flava for guidance!




Congrats on your new H items and so glad you were lucky to be offered a SO. Hope you don't have to wait for long [emoji1]


----------



## diannevaz

Txoceangirl said:


> I love the hinge!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply gorgeous, congrats!




Thank you Txoceangirl! Actually, that is the clasp, not the hinge. Here are more pics of it.


----------



## brandee1002

Txoceangirl said:


> Some wonderful items I was able to get as non-xmas gifts for myself.
> 
> Had the wonderful experience of meeting Monet Lugo, scarf designer of  L'Arbre Du Vent , at my local H.  Such an informative night about the scarf creation process.  1 year for her to design and 1 year for H artists to create the various color ways for production. She was super sweet! Month prior purchased a 90cm for my daughter's bday and night I met her the CSGM for myself.
> 
> A few of us here tried to order either the KD or CDC bleu izmir gator via H.com.  Some were cancelled and some delivered with wrong HW. My KD PHW was delivered as expected (and pictured on H.com).  Pictured with my new bleus salad bowl too!
> 
> Lastly, was lucky to be offered a SO.  K28 Chèvre.  Tried to place it yesterday but my local H connection to France ordering was "down".  Let's hope they can get it placed. Thanks to all SO thread posters and Israeli_Flava for guidance!




Gorgeous!! Blue Izmir croc is my favorite! And your scarf is stunning !! I'm bought my dishes months ago but still have them in their boxes as I'm in the process of moving.  I can't wait to use them! .. Enjoy love !


----------



## mungoo33

sarah7487 said:


> That is such a cutie!! ))




Thanks Dear! I was so excited when my SA checked his stock and found this in the drawer &#129303;&#129303;.


----------



## Txoceangirl

brandee1002 said:


> Gorgeous!! Blue Izmir croc is my favorite! And your scarf is stunning !! I'm bought my dishes months ago but still have them in their boxes as I'm in the process of moving.  I can't wait to use them! .. Enjoy love !




Thank you. 

I love BI croc and turned down a K Cut as it was a total budget buster in US $. Maybe on my next trip to FSH.....  One can only hope. 

I just moved and these pop in my white kitchen. Break a them out once you are settled! 



Serva1 said:


> Congrats on your new H items and so glad you were lucky to be offered a SO. Hope you don't have to wait for long [emoji1]




I hope it arrives before the end of summer, would be great to use the bright color I ordered. Thank you!



weibandy said:


> This sounds like so, so much fun!  What a great way to spend an evening - and thrilling to meet the artist.  Your bracelet is absolutely stunning.  What a color!  Thank you for sharing your experience.




It really was a great way to make a personal connection to a H artist!


----------



## Blue Rain

diannevaz said:


> Thank you Txoceangirl! Actually, that is the clasp, not the hinge. Here are more pics of it.
> View attachment 3213305
> View attachment 3213307
> View attachment 3213309




Interesting assembly. I will need to check it out in store myself.


----------



## Txoceangirl

diannevaz said:


> Thank you Txoceangirl! Actually, that is the clasp, not the hinge. Here are more pics of it.
> View attachment 3213305
> View attachment 3213307
> View attachment 3213309


Very nice, love it!


----------



## Blueboxes

I just got this from the Paris Fabourg store ))
Silk'in compact in orange Poppy. Extra special as mine has a leather zip pull (in gold leather) and comes with Noel Bolduc. Love how it matches my Rubis Evie and Gold Bastia and Ullysee ... Perfection &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## Sterre

My first B30!! Black togo ghw [emoji7]


----------



## Blueboxes

Sorry, one more ..... Love all the details &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## I_AM_AYM

I got my mom a Christmas present! A festival des amazones twilly. Decided to take advantage of the oranges growing around town and take a cute picture


----------



## megt10

HummingBird1 said:


> Love both of these, congratulations! Looking forward to some mod shots!



I will try and get a mod shot soon. I did wear the Berline yesterday to SCP and it was perfect for pushing my MIL in the wheelchair. I can see me getting a second one of these bags in the near future. The weight distribution of the bag was perfect. It felt heavy with all my stuff in it when I held it in my hand but not at all once it was worn crossbody.


----------



## megt10

Congratulations to everyone on their new purchases. It has been hard to keep up but there are so many gorgeous things. Hope everyone is having a great holiday.


----------



## temps

I_AM_AYM said:


> I got my mom a Christmas present! A festival des amazones twilly. Decided to take advantage of the oranges growing around town and take a cute picture




Love the photo!! This photo instantly creates a smile on my face!  [emoji16]  Such a cute, genius idea!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sterre said:


> My first B30!! Black togo ghw [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213775



Need this in my life too!!! I know you'll be hooked on the size in no time too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blueboxes said:


> Sorry, one more ..... Love all the details &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Gorgeous details! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Txoceangirl said:


> Some wonderful items I was able to get as non-xmas gifts for myself.
> 
> Had the wonderful experience of meeting Monet Lugo, scarf designer of  L'Arbre Du Vent , at my local H.  Such an informative night about the scarf creation process.  1 year for her to design and 1 year for H artists to create the various color ways for production. She was super sweet! Month prior purchased a 90cm for my daughter's bday and night I met her the CSGM for myself.
> 
> A few of us here tried to order either the KD or CDC bleu izmir gator via H.com.  Some were cancelled and some delivered with wrong HW. My KD PHW was delivered as expected (and pictured on H.com).  Pictured with my new bleus salad bowl too!
> 
> Lastly, was lucky to be offered a SO.  K28 Chèvre.  Tried to place it yesterday but my local H connection to France ordering was "down".  Let's hope they can get it placed. Thanks to all SO thread posters and Israeli_Flava for guidance!



Whoa whoa whoaaaaaa!!! Screeeeeech! Hello gator gator gator!!! 
I'm dying.... the color is mesmerizing!! 
That salad bowl has me on pause too.... need to go check out that collection immediately!

Let me know about the SO as soon as you have an update


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> Need this in my life too!!! I know you'll be hooked on the size in no time too!




I'm already hooked I'm afraid [emoji85], now what to do with my black togo 35B ghw [emoji56]?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sterre said:


> I'm already hooked I'm afraid [emoji85], now what to do with my black togo 35B ghw [emoji56]?



See what I mean? And everybody swears they are too small 
I'm sure someone with giant biceps will gladly take it off your hands dear


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> See what I mean? And everybody swears they are too small
> I'm sure someone with giant biceps will gladly take it off your hands dear




Lol I'm sure that one will be gone in seconds.. I'm just not ready to let that one go yet [emoji85]


----------



## tannfran

Blueboxes said:


> Sorry, one more ..... Love all the details &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Very nice!  Love orange poppy!


----------



## Sparkledolll

So I waited almost 7 months for my bracelets and 2 come within 5 days of each other. New rose gold CDC with diamonds joining my H D'ancre [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Ccc1

Blueboxes said:


> I just got this from the Paris Fabourg store ))
> Silk'in compact in orange Poppy. Extra special as mine has a leather zip pull (in gold leather) and comes with Noel Bolduc. Love how it matches my Rubis Evie and Gold Bastia and Ullysee ... Perfection &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Thanks for letting me share !


Blueboxes - I love your Silk'in compact wallet. I'm looking to get one too but I've never see one with leather pull tab. Congratulations & thanks for posting the pics. I hope I could find one soon.


----------



## I_AM_AYM

temps said:


> Love the photo!! This photo instantly creates a smile on my face!  [emoji16]  Such a cute, genius idea!! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you!


----------



## mygoodies

Txoceangirl said:


> Some wonderful items I was able to get as non-xmas gifts for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Had the wonderful experience of meeting Monet Lugo, scarf designer of  L'Arbre Du Vent , at my local H.  Such an informative night about the scarf creation process.  1 year for her to design and 1 year for H artists to create the various color ways for production. She was super sweet! Month prior purchased a 90cm for my daughter's bday and night I met her the CSGM for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us here tried to order either the KD or CDC bleu izmir gator via H.com.  Some were cancelled and some delivered with wrong HW. My KD PHW was delivered as expected (and pictured on H.com).  Pictured with my new bleus salad bowl too!
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, was lucky to be offered a SO.  K28 Chèvre.  Tried to place it yesterday but my local H connection to France ordering was "down".  Let's hope they can get it placed. Thanks to all SO thread posters and Israeli_Flava for guidance!




We're KD twinnies! I was lucky enough to get 1 at FSH. Croc is hardly offered on H.com in EU[emoji30]
And many congratulations on the SO!!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Blueboxes said:


> Sorry, one more ..... Love all the details [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Ooooohhhh u got the Noel Bolduc   I'll definitely go late Dec next time! Enjoy yr BEAUTY dear!!


----------



## mygoodies

Sterre said:


> My first B30!! Black togo ghw [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213775




MANY CONGRATULATIONS on yr FIRST!!!!! Enjoy her max!!!


----------



## mygoodies

I_AM_AYM said:


> I got my mom a Christmas present! A festival des amazones twilly. Decided to take advantage of the oranges growing around town and take a cute picture




This is H magazine worthy!!!! Lucky Mommy!!


----------



## princess621

Natalie j said:


> So I waited almost 7 months for my bracelets and 2 come within 5 days of each other. New rose gold CDC with diamonds joining my H D'ancre [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213926


loving your CDC! 
what a great holiday present!


----------



## princess621

I_AM_AYM said:


> I got my mom a Christmas present! A festival des amazones twilly. Decided to take advantage of the oranges growing around town and take a cute picture


Cute picture! haha what a great idea


----------



## Sparkledolll

princess621 said:


> loving your CDC!
> what a great holiday present!




Thank you! Need to add Kelly Bracelet and then I'm done! [emoji23]


----------



## PennyD2911

Sterre said:


> My first B30!! Black togo ghw [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213775




Congratulations! The icon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

My Lindy30 in black clemence and Rodeo in anemone. Thanks for letting me share my new babies![emoji8]




Oh, and a black Legend too!


----------



## Ccc1

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My Lindy30 in black clemence and Rodeo in anemone. Thanks for letting me share my new babies![emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3214031
> 
> 
> Oh, and a black Legend too!
> 
> View attachment 3214035


xtnxtnxtn - everything looks great. Love your black Lindy pairing with anemone Rodeo charm. Could you please tell me what size is your Rodeo charm?  TIA


----------



## HGT

Sterre said:


> My first B30!! Black togo ghw [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213775




Congrats! We are bag twins!  Black with GHW is stunning!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Ccc1 said:


> xtnxtnxtn - everything looks great. Love your black Lindy pairing with anemone Rodeo charm. Could you please tell me what size is your Rodeo charm?  TIA




Why thank you darling! I believe my little pony is an MM or GM? Sorry for my ignorance ccc1. My first Rodeo charm. TIA!


----------



## mygoodies

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My Lindy30 in black clemence and Rodeo in anemone. Thanks for letting me share my new babies![emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3214031
> 
> 
> Oh, and a black Legend too!
> 
> View attachment 3214035




IN LOVE with all 3 BEAUTIES[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] Show off and ENJOY the classics darling! Happy Holidays &#127870;&#127870;&#127870;


----------



## Love_Couture

Sterre said:


> My first B30!! Black togo ghw [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213775




So classic! Huge congratulations to your new addition! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji206]


----------



## Sterre

mygoodies said:


> MANY CONGRATULATIONS on yr FIRST!!!!! Enjoy her max!!!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Sterre

HGT said:


> Congrats! We are bag twins!  Black with GHW is stunning!




Good to be twins [emoji6] have you've used it many times already?


----------



## Sterre

Love_Couture said:


> So classic! Huge congratulations to your new addition! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji206]




Thank you [emoji4]! Can't stop looking at it


----------



## Sterre

PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations! The icon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.




Thank you! Thought a Black B35 was enough... It wasn't [emoji85]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Oh dear, whish I could hang my H bags on an orange tree, we're just chilly here..


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Congrats, got myself a nearly new B30 togo gold but I still have to fall in love, isn't it tiny compared to your B35? I still use my Kelly 35 more..


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

mygoodies said:


> IN LOVE with all 3 BEAUTIES[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] Show off and ENJOY the classics darling! Happy Holidays &#127870;&#127870;&#127870;




Thank you mygoodies! I'm so in love with everything too![emoji7]


----------



## Blueboxes

Ccc1 said:


> Blueboxes - I love your Silk'in compact wallet. I'm looking to get one too but I've never see one with leather pull tab. Congratulations & thanks for posting the pics. I hope I could find one soon.



Thank you &#10084;&#65039;
I am sure the right one is waiting for you somewhere....


----------



## Blueboxes

mygoodies said:


> Ooooohhhh u got the Noel Bolduc   I'll definitely go late Dec next time! Enjoy yr BEAUTY dear!!



I think you can get the Noel Bolduc in other stores too before Christmas, but not 100% sure. 
&#128536;


----------



## speedyraven

I_AM_AYM said:


> I got my mom a Christmas present! A festival des amazones twilly. Decided to take advantage of the oranges growing around town and take a cute picture




Haha this pic is awesome! If only there's a real tree growing H stuff mmm


----------



## eternallove4bag

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My Lindy30 in black clemence and Rodeo in anemone. Thanks for letting me share my new babies![emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3214031
> 
> 
> Oh, and a black Legend too!
> 
> View attachment 3214035



GORGEOUS!! Drooling totally[emoji7][emoji7]



Natalie j said:


> So I waited almost 7 months for my bracelets and 2 come within 5 days of each other. New rose gold CDC with diamonds joining my H D'ancre [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213926



Looks beautiful Natalie! Worth the wait I would say since these are just fabulous!



Sterre said:


> My first B30!! Black togo ghw [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213775



STUNNING! Congrats on this classic beauty[emoji7]



Blueboxes said:


> I just got this from the Paris Fabourg store ))
> 
> Silk'in compact in orange Poppy. Extra special as mine has a leather zip pull (in gold leather) and comes with Noel Bolduc. Love how it matches my Rubis Evie and Gold Bastia and Ullysee ... Perfection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share !







Blueboxes said:


> Sorry, one more ..... Love all the details [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



I love this too! I have the full size version and it's my most used wallet! It's so easy to slide the cards in and out of the silk slots! You chose a beautiful color! Now I want to buy the compact version too!!!



I_AM_AYM said:


> I got my mom a Christmas present! A festival des amazones twilly. Decided to take advantage of the oranges growing around town and take a cute picture



What a fabulous and apt shot!!! Full marks for such creativity[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Txoceangirl said:


> Some wonderful items I was able to get as non-xmas gifts for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Had the wonderful experience of meeting Monet Lugo, scarf designer of  L'Arbre Du Vent , at my local H.  Such an informative night about the scarf creation process.  1 year for her to design and 1 year for H artists to create the various color ways for production. She was super sweet! Month prior purchased a 90cm for my daughter's bday and night I met her the CSGM for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us here tried to order either the KD or CDC bleu izmir gator via H.com.  Some were cancelled and some delivered with wrong HW. My KD PHW was delivered as expected (and pictured on H.com).  Pictured with my new bleus salad bowl too!
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, was lucky to be offered a SO.  K28 Chèvre.  Tried to place it yesterday but my local H connection to France ordering was "down".  Let's hope they can get it placed. Thanks to all SO thread posters and Israeli_Flava for guidance!




Wow!!! I am so in love with this design! Congrats on being able to meet the designer[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## speedyraven

Hubby insisted we drive an hour just to visit the H store before he goes to work. I was surprised to see this baby just sitting there. Why was it not snatched up! I've been looking for a new silk'in wallet & was surprised that the zipper is leather instead of silk. After seeing a recent post here maybe they're making a change? I know my old one is starting to tear.


----------



## eternallove4bag

speedyraven said:


> Hubby insisted we drive an hour just to visit the H store before he goes to work. I was surprised to see this baby just sitting there. Why was it not snatched up! I've been looking for a new silk'in wallet & was surprised that the zipper is leather instead of silk. After seeing a recent post here maybe they're making a change? I know my old one is starting to tear.
> 
> View attachment 3214288




Omg!! Silk in with a leather zipper? That's awesome!! You chose a beautiful color speedyraven [emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## Blueboxes

speedyraven said:


> Hubby insisted we drive an hour just to visit the H store before he goes to work. I was surprised to see this baby just sitting there. Why was it not snatched up! I've been looking for a new silk'in wallet & was surprised that the zipper is leather instead of silk. After seeing a recent post here maybe they're making a change? I know my old one is starting to tear.
> 
> View attachment 3214288



Yours is gorgeous, love the pink !
Yes, it was mine that came surprisingly with a leather zipper . So glad it does though !
Where did you get yours from ?


----------



## Blueboxes

speedyraven said:


> Hubby insisted we drive an hour just to visit the H store before he goes to work. I was surprised to see this baby just sitting there. Why was it not snatched up! I've been looking for a new silk'in wallet & was surprised that the zipper is leather instead of silk. After seeing a recent post here maybe they're making a change? I know my old one is starting to tear.
> 
> View attachment 3214288



Oh and what special ribbon is that ?!? &#128525;


----------



## speedyraven

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Silk in with a leather zipper? That's awesome!! You chose a beautiful color speedyraven [emoji176][emoji176]




Thank you! Hubby was cute he thought it's rose sakura from afar but it's rose confetti (he even reminded me later when I forgot which pink it was). Hermes-trained [emoji4]


----------



## speedyraven

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Silk in with a leather zipper? That's awesome!! You chose a beautiful color speedyraven [emoji176][emoji176]




Thank you! Hubby was cute he said it must be rose sakura from afar but it's rose confetti (he even reminded me later when I forgot which pink it was). Hermes-trained [emoji4]


----------



## speedyraven

Blueboxes said:


> Yours is gorgeous, love the pink !
> 
> Yes, it was mine that came surprisingly with a leather zipper . So glad it does though !
> 
> Where did you get yours from ?




Yeah. Yours is lovely too! Have u got a silk'in before? The leather zipper should last longer hopefully.
Got mine from the GoldCoast Australia store.
The smaller box contains the new style scarf. I haven't played around with it but I like it 'cos it's thinner


----------



## Freckles1

My new beauties


----------



## juliet827

speedyraven said:


> Hubby insisted we drive an hour just to visit the H store before he goes to work. I was surprised to see this baby just sitting there. Why was it not snatched up! I've been looking for a new silk'in wallet & was surprised that the zipper is leather instead of silk. After seeing a recent post here maybe they're making a change? I know my old one is starting to tear.
> 
> View attachment 3214288



LOVE the leather zipper pull! so cool!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I_AM_AYM said:


> I got my mom a Christmas present! A festival des amazones twilly. Decided to take advantage of the oranges growing around town and take a cute picture




What an artistic shot with orange trees and an orange bag !!!


----------



## rainneday

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3214329
> 
> My new beauties
> View attachment 3214330



Freckles, I love your L'Arbre du Vent, which CW is it please? TIA!


----------



## I_AM_AYM

mygoodies said:


> This is H magazine worthy!!!! Lucky Mommy!!


Haha thank you so much! I hope she will like it 



princess621 said:


> Cute picture! haha what a great idea


Thanks dear!



Gellingh said:


> Oh dear, whish I could hang my H bags on an orange tree, we're just chilly here..


Sending you lots of sunshine from sunny Spain!



speedyraven said:


> Haha this pic is awesome! If only there's a real tree growing H stuff mmm


Thank you! I was thinking about that as well haha! I would probably start growing my own farm of H - Orange trees


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3214329
> 
> My new beauties
> View attachment 3214330




Wow!!! Your new beauties totally rock Freckles1!!! I love this CW of Arbre and the matching enamel is so pretty! Is the color of your clic H navy?


----------



## hopiko

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3214329
> 
> My new beauties
> View attachment 3214330



Gorgeous GM and bangles


----------



## hopiko

Txoceangirl said:


> Some wonderful items I was able to get as non-xmas gifts for myself.
> 
> Had the wonderful experience of meeting Monet Lugo, scarf designer of  L'Arbre Du Vent , at my local H.  Such an informative night about the scarf creation process.  1 year for her to design and 1 year for H artists to create the various color ways for production. She was super sweet! Month prior purchased a 90cm for my daughter's bday and night I met her the CSGM for myself.
> 
> A few of us here tried to order either the KD or CDC bleu izmir gator via H.com.  Some were cancelled and some delivered with wrong HW. My KD PHW was delivered as expected (and pictured on H.com).  Pictured with my new bleus salad bowl too!
> 
> Lastly, was lucky to be offered a SO.  K28 Chèvre.  Tried to place it yesterday but my local H connection to France ordering was "down".  Let's hope they can get it placed. Thanks to all SO thread posters and Israeli_Flava for guidance!



Congrats!  Gorgeous shawl, bowl and KD!  I love gator Izmir!


----------



## Txoceangirl

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  Gorgeous shawl, bowl and KD!  I love gator Izmir!







eternallove4bag said:


> GORGEOUS!! Drooling totally[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I am so in love with this design! Congrats on being able to meet the designer[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Israeli_Flava said:


> Whoa whoa whoaaaaaa!!! Screeeeeech! Hello gator gator gator!!!
> I'm dying.... the color is mesmerizing!!
> That salad bowl has me on pause too.... need to go check out that collection immediately!
> 
> Let me know about the SO as soon as you have an update






Thank you! Off to Ban Island in until the New Year!


----------



## catsinthebag

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3214329
> 
> My new beauties
> View attachment 3214330



What is the name of that shawl? It looks amazing on you!


----------



## Freckles1

rainneday said:


> Freckles, I love your L'Arbre du Vent, which CW is it please? TIA!






Here you go rainneday!!!! Xo


----------



## Freckles1

catsinthebag said:


> What is the name of that shawl? It looks amazing on you!




I just posted the description/tag catsinthebag!!! My SA brought it out first and I was in love!


----------



## Freckles1

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Your new beauties totally rock Freckles1!!! I love this CW of Arbre and the matching enamel is so pretty! Is the color of your clic H navy?




It's the black with the rose gold!!!!! So very chic!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> It's the black with the rose gold!!!!! So very chic!!




Gorgeous!! I love RH too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rainneday

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3214865
> 
> Here you go rainneday!!!! Xo



Thank you!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3214329
> 
> My new beauties
> View attachment 3214330




Gorgeous colors, I love the shawl


----------



## Freckles1

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Freckles1 said:


> I just posted the description/tag catsinthebag!!! My SA brought it out first and I was in love!



Thanks for the info. I can see why you love it!


----------



## buffalogal

Thanks to Mistikat and Pepper for the authentication help! My black Berlingot arrived today. It is exactly what I was looking for and in way better condition than described! Love it!!


----------



## Miss Al

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I last posted. I went to the store yesterday to purchase the vision refill for 2016 and came home with another vision case. I couldn't resist the rose lipstick/orange poppy combination.


----------



## Miss Al

Also, I found out that *LAGON *is back!!! 

Saw a pair of flip flops in Lagon but did not take it as I prefer to get one in the Oasis sandals. Decided to wait for Lagon in Oasis. But I picked this cutie...


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Miss Al said:


> Also, I found out that *LAGON *is back!!!
> 
> Saw a pair of flip flops in Lagon but did not take it as I prefer to get one in the Oasis sandals. Decided to wait for Lagon in Oasis. But I picked this cutie...




Hi Al! Is lagon really back for bags? I know for small charms like this it is. I have the exact same thing and a little seahorse charm  I also saw an oran sandal in lagon croc, but the colour is way different compared to normal leathers.


----------



## Miss Al

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi Al! Is lagon really back for bags? I know for small charms like this it is. I have the exact same thing and a little seahorse charm  I also saw an oran sandal in lagon croc, but the colour is way different compared to normal leathers.



The lagon I saw in the flip flop was in normal leather. I am glad that Lagon is back for shoes and slgs. As for bags I am not sure but with H, you never know.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

mygoodies said:


> IN LOVE with all 3 BEAUTIES[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] Show off and ENJOY the classics darling! Happy Holidays &#127870;&#127870;&#127870;




Why thank you mygoodies!! Happy Holidays to you and yours too!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Miss Al said:


> Also, I found out that *LAGON *is back!!!
> 
> Saw a pair of flip flops in Lagon but did not take it as I prefer to get one in the Oasis sandals. Decided to wait for Lagon in Oasis. But I picked this cutie...



I have had my eyes on these for a while! Beautiful choices[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Miss Al said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while since I last posted. I went to the store yesterday to purchase the vision refill for 2016 and came home with another vision case. I couldn't resist the rose lipstick/orange poppy combination.



Super pretty colors! Perfect!!



buffalogal said:


> Thanks to Mistikat and Pepper for the authentication help! My black Berlingot arrived today. It is exactly what I was looking for and in way better condition than described! Love it!!




Wow! Lucky you! It's so beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## daly15

My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]


----------



## Sterre

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443




Thats [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]!!!


----------



## megt10

buffalogal said:


> Thanks to Mistikat and Pepper for the authentication help! My black Berlingot arrived today. It is exactly what I was looking for and in way better condition than described! Love it!!





Miss Al said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while since I last posted. I went to the store yesterday to purchase the vision refill for 2016 and came home with another vision case. I couldn't resist the rose lipstick/orange poppy combination.





Miss Al said:


> Also, I found out that *LAGON *is back!!!
> 
> Saw a pair of flip flops in Lagon but did not take it as I prefer to get one in the Oasis sandals. Decided to wait for Lagon in Oasis. But I picked this cutie...





daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443



Congratulations everyone on some fabulous purchases. That Kelly is gorgeous Daly and looks so good on you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443




GORGEOUS!!! many congrats! Looks beautiful on you [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Fleur1

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443



Absolutely stunning! Congrats


----------



## Fleur1

Miss Al said:


> Also, I found out that *LAGON *is back!!!
> 
> Saw a pair of flip flops in Lagon but did not take it as I prefer to get one in the Oasis sandals. Decided to wait for Lagon in Oasis. But I picked this cutie...




These are too cute


----------



## Lollipop15

Miss Al said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while since I last posted. I went to the store yesterday to purchase the vision refill for 2016 and came home with another vision case. I couldn't resist the rose lipstick/orange poppy combination.





Miss Al said:


> Also, I found out that *LAGON *is back!!!
> 
> Saw a pair of flip flops in Lagon but did not take it as I prefer to get one in the Oasis sandals. Decided to wait for Lagon in Oasis. But I picked this cutie...



Congrats on your new goodies, Miss Al! Can't wait to see more Lagoon. By the way, how long have you been using your blue vision case? Still looks very new! 



daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]



Congrats on your beautiful Kelly!


----------



## Freckles1

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443




What a beauty!!! Congratulations Daly!!!


----------



## Moirai

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3214329
> 
> My new beauties
> View attachment 3214330



Gorgeous, Freckles!



buffalogal said:


> Thanks to Mistikat and Pepper for the authentication help! My black Berlingot arrived today. It is exactly what I was looking for and in way better condition than described! Love it!!



Lovely bag in color that goes with everything. Congrats!



Miss Al said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while since I last posted. I went to the store yesterday to purchase the vision refill for 2016 and came home with another vision case. I couldn't resist the rose lipstick/orange poppy combination.





Miss Al said:


> Also, I found out that *LAGON *is back!!!
> Saw a pair of flip flops in Lagon but did not take it as I prefer to get one in the Oasis sandals. Decided to wait for Lagon in Oasis. But I picked this cutie...



Very nice! Love the colors.



daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443



Major congrats! Beautiful color and looks perfect on you.


----------



## Miss Al

Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats on your new goodies, Miss Al! Can't wait to see more Lagoon. By the way, how long have you been using your blue vision case? Still looks very new!



I baby my Blue Azteque vision and it just sits on my desk... hence it looks very new. &#128519;


----------



## Miss Al

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443



So gorgeous! I love BE in phw. Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## MYH

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443


Congrats! You have my dream bag. It looks stunning on you.


----------



## daly15

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments. I waited a long time for the BE Kelly, turning down many others along the way. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Txoceangirl

buffalogal said:


> Thanks to Mistikat and Pepper for the authentication help! My black Berlingot arrived today. It is exactly what I was looking for and in way better condition than described! Love it!!



Nice find!!! Congrats!



Miss Al said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a while since I last posted. I went to the store yesterday to purchase the vision refill for 2016 and came home with another vision case. I couldn't resist the rose lipstick/orange poppy combination.





Miss Al said:


> Also, I found out that *LAGON *is back!!!
> 
> Saw a pair of flip flops in Lagon but did not take it as I prefer to get one in the Oasis sandals. Decided to wait for Lagon in Oasis. But I picked this cutie...





daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443



Love all the color! Congratulations!


----------



## Love_Couture

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]



Love your Kelly.  The color is one of my favorites.  Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Promise to self... With this I am ready to wrap my year... 2 Spring shawls and an orange clic H[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## doves75

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443




Congratulations!! BE is such a stunning color


----------



## HermesVersace

Got my second H bracelet today for my birthday [emoji1] a black clic h with ghw


----------



## Moirai

eternallove4bag said:


> Promise to self... With this I am ready to wrap my year... 2 Spring shawls and an orange clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215623
> View attachment 3215624
> View attachment 3215626
> View attachment 3215627



WOW!!! These are beautiful! You have an even more amazing collection now. Looking forward to your mod pics!


----------



## Moirai

HermesVersace said:


> Got my second H bracelet today for my birthday [emoji1] a black clic h with ghw
> View attachment 3215645



Looks great on you! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## doves75

eternallove4bag said:


> Promise to self... With this I am ready to wrap my year... 2 Spring shawls and an orange clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215623
> View attachment 3215624
> View attachment 3215626
> View attachment 3215627




Beautiful scarfs eternalL4B, SAP is gng to be one of my wish list.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Moirai said:


> WOW!!! These are beautiful! You have an even more amazing collection now. Looking forward to your mod pics!



Thank you so much dear Moirai [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; these were so hard to resist!



doves75 said:


> Beautiful scarfs eternalL4B, SAP is gng to be one of my wish list.



Thank you so much doves  SAP is unbelievable!!! Can't wait for you to get one!


----------



## eternallove4bag

HermesVersace said:


> Got my second H bracelet today for my birthday [emoji1] a black clic h with ghw
> View attachment 3215645




You got yourself a classic beauty my dear! Aren't these addictive? Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## HermesVersace

Moirai said:


> Looks great on you! Happy Birthday!!!




Thank you so much!



eternallove4bag said:


> You got yourself a classic beauty my dear! Aren't these addictive? Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]




Yes, they are!! I'm on vacation in Mexico and I got a pretty good price on it due to the conversion rate! Thank you! [emoji1][emoji322]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HermesVersace said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are!! I'm on vacation in Mexico and I got a pretty good price on it due to the conversion rate! Thank you! [emoji1][emoji322]




Oooooh so lucky!!! What a beautiful birthday present! Have an amazing vacation!


----------



## temps

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443




Wow! Beautiful first! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Promise to self... With this I am ready to wrap my year... 2 Spring shawls and an orange clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215623
> View attachment 3215624
> View attachment 3215626
> View attachment 3215627



Amazing girl! Love everything!


----------



## mygoodies

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443




Thats such a HOTTTTT BLUEEEE!! Love it on you. Enjoy lucky girl!!


----------



## mygoodies

eternallove4bag said:


> Promise to self... With this I am ready to wrap my year... 2 Spring shawls and an orange clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215623
> View attachment 3215624
> View attachment 3215626
> View attachment 3215627




Woooo hoooo these are STUNNING!!! Enjoy the beauties!!


----------



## mygoodies

HermesVersace said:


> Got my second H bracelet today for my birthday [emoji1] a black clic h with ghw
> View attachment 3215645




HAPPPPPY BIRTHDAY. Enjoy the Clic H!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Amazing girl! Love everything!



Thank you so much my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8]



mygoodies said:


> Woooo hoooo these are STUNNING!!! Enjoy the beauties!!




Thank you so much mygoodies [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Miss Al

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I especially love Christmas season as the inventory at H is usually good. 

I received this Christmas card from my H store yesterday in the mail and am so thrilled with it. The card is beautifully designed by Alice Shirley with Tyger Tyger in it. &#128151;

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/al_fez/Mobile Uploads/2015-12-17_07.52.14.jpg


----------



## Lovehermes89

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443



So Pretty!! So, they are bringing back BE?


----------



## buffalogal

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443


OMG, that might be the best Kelly I have ever seen! Congrats!


----------



## juliet827

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443



Oh WOW!!!!!! So gorgeous!!!!! Major congratulations, she is beautiful!!!


----------



## EmileH

My first dip dye. Shown with my Sofia Coppola bag,


----------



## Kyokei

Two scarves and a Craie Evelyne


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3216023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216026
> 
> 
> Two scarves and a Craie Evelyne




Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## scndlslv

My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Promise to self... With this I am ready to wrap my year... 2 Spring shawls and an orange clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215623
> View attachment 3215624
> View attachment 3215626
> View attachment 3215627


They are beautiful shawls and I love the bracelet.


HermesVersace said:


> Got my second H bracelet today for my birthday [emoji1] a black clic h with ghw
> View attachment 3215645


So pretty, happy birthday too.


Miss Al said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I especially love Christmas season as the inventory at H is usually good.
> 
> I received this Christmas card from my H store yesterday in the mail and am so thrilled with it. The card is beautifully designed by Alice Shirley with Tyger Tyger in it. &#128151;
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/al_fez/Mobile Uploads/2015-12-17_07.52.14.jpg


That is so cool.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> My first dip dye. Shown with my Sofia Coppola bag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216018



Love it. I got one recently too and just love it so much.


----------



## megt10

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3216023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216026
> 
> 
> Two scarves and a Craie Evelyne


Love the scarves and your evie is so cute. Love the color.


scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin


Wow, that's stunning. Huge congratulations.


----------



## HermesVersace

mygoodies said:


> HAPPPPPY BIRTHDAY. Enjoy the Clic H!







megt10 said:


> So pretty, happy birthday too.





Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## megt10

I got a Kelly bracelet today in white gold. This makes my 3rd H bracelet.


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nice! Congratulations!



Thank you very much, Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## Kyokei

scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin



Beautiful. I love Raisin.



megt10 said:


> Love the scarves and your evie is so cute. Love the color.
> 
> Wow, that's stunning. Huge congratulations.



Thank you! I am a bit worried because it's so light and all my clothes are dark, but... I couldn't pass it up.



megt10 said:


> I got a Kelly bracelet today in white gold. This makes my 3rd H bracelet.



This is a wonderful bracelet, congratulations.


----------



## Ccc1

scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin




I love Raisin. What size is it? Congrats!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3216023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216026
> 
> 
> Two scarves and a Craie Evelyne




Congratulations Kyokei!! Nice purchases!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin




Wow!! What a beauty! Congratulations!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> What a beauty!! Congrats!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

megt10 said:


> I got a Kelly bracelet today in white gold. This makes my 3rd H bracelet.



Beautiful Meg! Would you wear all 3 together?


----------



## Kyokei

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Congratulations Kyokei!! Nice purchases!



Thanks!!


----------



## Blueboxes

scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin



Wow, that is amazing &#128561;
Congratulations, so lucky &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> They are beautiful shawls and I love the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty, happy birthday too.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. I got one recently too and just love it so much.




Which dip dye did you get Meg? I think I'm in love with them. I'd love to find a blue green. Photo pretty please? Your bracelet is so very pretty.


----------



## scndlslv

Ccc1 said:


> I love Raisin. What size is it? Congrats!


Thanks.  It's 35.


----------



## megt10

Kyokei said:


> Beautiful. I love Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am a bit worried because it's so light and all my clothes are dark, but... I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a wonderful bracelet, congratulations.


Thank you. I would use a leather protector spray on the bag to prevent transfers.


WillstarveforLV said:


> Beautiful Meg! Would you wear all 3 together?


Thank you. No, I think 2 look great together though I haven't tried 3 yet. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Which dip dye did you get Meg? I think I'm in love with them. I'd love to find a blue green. Photo pretty please? Your bracelet is so very pretty.


I bought it from one of my favorite sellers on eBay hsblue. Here are her pictures.
 CLIC CLAC 90 CM SILK SCARF, CRYSTALS/HAND EMBROIDERY, MINT. It is like a work of art.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I would use a leather protector spray on the bag to prevent transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. No, I think 2 look great together though I haven't tried 3 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it from one of my favorite sellers on eBay hsblue. Here are her pictures.
> 
> CLIC CLAC 90 CM SILK SCARF, CRYSTALS/HAND EMBROIDERY, MINT. It is like a work of art.




Wow!!!!!! Gorgeous. Honestly that might be the most beautiful scarf I have ever seen. Wear it in good health dear Meg.


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!!!!!! Gorgeous. Honestly that might be the most beautiful scarf I have ever seen. Wear it in good health dear Meg.



Thank you. It is my first of any of the exceptional line. It was a decent price for what it is and I have always loved the clic clac design add a little bling and I am sold .


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My first dip dye. Shown with my Sofia Coppola bag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216018



This is my first time seeing a dip dye! Love it and this goes perfect with your Coppola [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you are totally on a roll my dear Pocketbook Pup! I just loved the scarf that goes with your GT and Colvert K too[emoji7][emoji7]



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3216023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216026
> 
> 
> Two scarves and a Craie Evelyne



Beautiful purchases my dear Kyokei!! Love your scarves and that evie is such a beautiful color!! I have been thinking about getting an evie forever too! Problem is every time I go to get one I come back with more shawls and clic H's and my budget is blown [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] well one day when I have sufficient control [emoji6] 



scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin



Many congrats on a beautiful first B! I absolutely love this color[emoji171][emoji171]



megt10 said:


> I got a Kelly bracelet today in white gold. This makes my 3rd H bracelet.



TDF my dear TDF!! Love WG! Can't wait to see your action pics and so excited for you to visit your store on Tuesday!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Thank you. I would use a leather protector spray on the bag to prevent transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. No, I think 2 look great together though I haven't tried 3 yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it from one of my favorite sellers on eBay hsblue. Here are her pictures.
> 
> CLIC CLAC 90 CM SILK SCARF, CRYSTALS/HAND EMBROIDERY, MINT. It is like a work of art.




Omg!! How beautiful is that scarf!!! Beautiful choice my dear Meg!!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> This is my first time seeing a dip dye! Love it and this goes perfect with your Coppola [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you are totally on a roll my dear Pocketbook Pup! I just loved the scarf that goes with your GT and Colvert K too[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful purchases my dear Kyokei!! Love your scarves and that evie is such a beautiful color!! I have been thinking about getting an evie forever too! Problem is every time I go to get one I come back with more shawls and clic H's and my budget is blown [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] well one day when I have sufficient control [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats on a beautiful first B! I absolutely love this color[emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> TDF my dear TDF!! Love WG! Can't wait to see your action pics and so excited for you to visit your store on Tuesday!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! How beautiful is that scarf!!! Beautiful choice my dear Meg!!



Thank you. I am excited about getting to H. I missed my SA the last time I was there and so didn't really look at anything. I also had my MIL with me and she doesn't really enjoy the time that we spend in H so I try and limit that when she is with me.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

megt10 said:


> I got a Kelly bracelet today in white gold. This makes my 3rd H bracelet.




Wow, this is a nice one


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> They are beautiful shawls and I love the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty, happy birthday too.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. I got one recently too and just love it so much.



Thank you so much dear meg! I am totally addicted [emoji23][emoji23]



megt10 said:


> Thank you. I am excited about getting to H. I missed my SA the last time I was there and so didn't really look at anything. I also had my MIL with me and she doesn't really enjoy the time that we spend in H so I try and limit that when she is with me.




Can totally understand! I can't shop with anyone at the H store either! It's so much easier and less stressful shopping alone with my SA[emoji51]... Hope you find tons of good stuff! Will wait for your post [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Promise to self... With this I am ready to wrap my year... 2 Spring shawls and an orange clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215623
> View attachment 3215624
> View attachment 3215626
> View attachment 3215627


Wow my dear, you definitely have a stunning collection and these design is so irresistible


----------



## atomic110

HermesVersace said:


> Got my second H bracelet today for my birthday [emoji1] a black clic h with ghw
> View attachment 3215645


Happy birthday
*HermesVersace *! You got yourself a beautiful present here !




Miss Al said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments. I especially love Christmas season as the inventory at H is usually good.
> 
> I received this Christmas card from my H store yesterday in the mail and am so thrilled with it. The card is beautifully designed by Alice Shirley with Tyger Tyger in it. &#128151;
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/al_fez/Mobile Uploads/2015-12-17_07.52.14.jpg


Indeed it is


----------



## HermesVersace

atomic110 said:


> Happy birthday
> *HermesVersace *! You got yourself a beautiful present here !




Thank you, atomic


----------



## atomic110

scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin



congrats*scndlslv *! This is one of the most wanted color and you got it! So happy for you!




Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3216023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216026
> 
> 
> Two scarves and a Craie Evelyne


You goodies are beautiful *Kyokei*! The craie Evie is so cute! What size is it?




Pocketbook Pup said:


> My first dip dye. Shown with my Sofia Coppola bag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216018


First time seeing dip dye here, so beautiful! Look lovely on you *Pocketbook  *


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I would use a leather protector spray on the bag to prevent transfers.
> 
> Thank you. No, I think 2 look great together though I haven't tried 3 yet.
> 
> I bought it from one of my favorite sellers on eBay hsblue. Here are her pictures.
> CLIC CLAC 90 CM SILK SCARF, CRYSTALS/HAND EMBROIDERY, MINT. It is like a work of art.


Omg ~*megt10 * you really got very good taste! From New K belt, diamond bracelet and now the scarf... I am curious about your wardrobe now, haha.. can't wait to see you in action too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Wow my dear, you definitely have a stunning collection and these design is so irresistible




Both you and I ended up having a really H day didn't we my friend [emoji6] still drooling over your fabulous purchases [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

Today I came back with 5 boxes of new SS16 scarves, and then found this beautiful Christmas card is waiting for me at home, so lovely!
It has been the bestever H Christmas shopping day &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Today I came back with 5 boxes of new SS16 scarves, and then found this beautiful Christmas card is waiting for me at home, so lovely!
> It has been the bestever H Christmas shopping day [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Wow!!! A Christmas card and all these goodies in one day? My dear you are totally blessed!!! AMAZING HAUL[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! A Christmas card and all these goodies in one day? My dear you are totally blessed!!! AMAZING HAUL[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


You too my dear ! I've noticed your goodies are piling up too! &#128521;&#128521;
Merry Christmas to you and your loves one


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> You too my dear ! I've noticed your goodies are piling up too! [emoji6][emoji6]
> Merry Christmas to you and your loves one




[emoji8][emoji8] merry Christmas to you and your family my dear! Got to behave in the new year now [emoji6]


----------



## megt10

lovelyhongbao said:


> Wow, this is a nice one


Thank you so much. I am in love with H bracelets.


eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much dear meg! I am totally addicted [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can totally understand! I can't shop with anyone at the H store either! It's so much easier and less stressful shopping alone with my SA[emoji51]... Hope you find tons of good stuff! Will wait for your post [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


I hope that I have as much success as Atomic! I never bring anyone when I am going to H if I can help it. I love looking at everything and don't want to worry about someone else having a good time or not.


atomic110 said:


> Omg ~*megt10 * you really got very good taste! From New K belt, diamond bracelet and now the scarf... I am curious about your wardrobe now, haha.. can't wait to see you in action too!


Thank you. My wardrobe is full and I should be on Ban Island indefinitely but with the new scarves and shawls rolling in I don't see that happening in the very near future. 


atomic110 said:


> Today I came back with 5 boxes of new SS16 scarves, and then found this beautiful Christmas card is waiting for me at home, so lovely!
> It has been the bestever H Christmas shopping day &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


What a lovely card!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nausicaa silver bracelet:


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My first dip dye. Shown with my Sofia Coppola bag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216018




Saw this reveal first on a different thread & absolutely love it[emoji173]&#65039;
You mod pic is outstanding!
I tried to find but don't know which one it is.  If you care to share the name & cw, please do!
I  totally understand if you want to keep to yourself 
It's that great on you[emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Saw this reveal first on a different thread & absolutely love it[emoji173]&#65039;
> You mod pic is outstanding!
> I tried to find but don't know which one it is.  If you care to share the name & cw, please do!
> I  totally understand if you want to keep to yourself
> It's that great on you[emoji7]




Thank you! Don't be silly. It's all about sharing. It's cavalcadour in rouge Hermes. I will snap a photo of the tag when I get home.


----------



## Bobmops

atomic110 said:


> Today I came back with 5 boxes of new SS16 scarves, and then found this beautiful Christmas card is waiting for me at home, so lovely!
> It has been the bestever H Christmas shopping day &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



It's a great scarfs ! Lucky you &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Nausicaa silver bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3216521
> View attachment 3216522



Beautiful! I see I'm not the only one who likes to keep H boxes at hand &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3216023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216026
> 
> 
> Two scarves and a Craie Evelyne



Love everything &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
What is black scarf like ? Totally my colors &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Promise to self... With this I am ready to wrap my year... 2 Spring shawls and an orange clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215623
> View attachment 3215624
> View attachment 3215626
> View attachment 3215627



You can not stop amaze me you dear ) another two beauties ?
Love the colors and clicks are super.
I feel an uncontrollable urge for orange H in rose gold , for example&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Bobmops

scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin



Stunning beauty! Massive congrats &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## weibandy

Introducing my first H bag ever!  Picotin MM in Rouge H (and another color I am not sure the name of.)  This is a second hand bag.  When I saw it on line it seemed a very fair price and I liked the two tone look.  I was so pleased that the bag was in excellent conditon when it arrived.

I find I liked the bag right away!  Am using two cosmetic bags as inserts and they are providing excellent structure and ease of use.

Put this little twilly on - not really the best match, but it is the only twilly I have!


----------



## EmileH

weibandy said:


> Introducing my first H bag ever!  Picotin MM in Rouge H (and another color I am not sure the name of.)  This is a second hand bag.  When I saw it on line it seemed a very fair price and I liked the two tone look.  I was so pleased that the bag was in excellent conditon when it arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> I find I liked the bag right away!  Am using two cosmetic bags as inserts and they are providing excellent structure and ease of use.
> 
> 
> 
> Put this little twilly on - not really the best match, but it is the only twilly I have!




It's so cute!!!!! I love rouge Hermes.congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Introducing my first H bag ever!  Picotin MM in Rouge H (and another color I am not sure the name of.)  This is a second hand bag.  When I saw it on line it seemed a very fair price and I liked the two tone look.  I was so pleased that the bag was in excellent conditon when it arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> I find I liked the bag right away!  Am using two cosmetic bags as inserts and they are providing excellent structure and ease of use.
> 
> 
> 
> Put this little twilly on - not really the best match, but it is the only twilly I have!




Many congrats on a beautiful first H bag!! I love RH! Ms Picotin looks so pretty! Twins on the twillies dear weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> You can not stop amaze me you dear ) another two beauties ?
> 
> Love the colors and clicks are super.
> 
> I feel an uncontrollable urge for orange H in rose gold , for example[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Lol! Thank you my friend! This I am afraid are the last for the year[emoji3][emoji3]... I have fallen prey to RG too! So subtle and sophisticated! I couldn't believe I didn't have an orange clic H so just had to get one before the end of the year [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kyokei

Bobmops said:


> Love everything &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> What is black scarf like ? Totally my colors &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;&#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57339;



It's La Promenade du Matin CW4! It should be up on the US H site.



eternallove4bag said:


> This is my first time seeing a dip dye! Love it and this goes perfect with your Coppola [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you are totally on a roll my dear Pocketbook Pup! I just loved the scarf that goes with your GT and Colvert K too[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful purchases my dear Kyokei!! Love your scarves and that evie is such a beautiful color!! I have been thinking about getting an evie forever too! Problem is every time I go to get one I come back with more shawls and clic H's and my budget is blown [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] well one day when I have sufficient control [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats on a beautiful first B! I absolutely love this color[emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> TDF my dear TDF!! Love WG! Can't wait to see your action pics and so excited for you to visit your store on Tuesday!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!! How beautiful is that scarf!!! Beautiful choice my dear Meg!!



Thank you!! I keep on saying there are certain H items I need to get but always go for the scarves too. They are addicting! Can't wait to add more from SS16.



atomic110 said:


> congrats*scndlslv *! This is one of the most wanted color and you got it! So happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> You goodies are beautiful *Kyokei*! The craie Evie is so cute! What size is it?
> 
> 
> 
> First time seeing dip dye here, so beautiful! Look lovely on you *Pocketbook  *



Thank you! It's the PM.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My first dip dye. Shown with my Sofia Coppola bag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216018



So beautiful....I need to take a close look,at the dip dye! 



scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin



Congratulations....she's beautiful!



megt10 said:


> I got a Kelly bracelet today in white gold. This makes my 3rd H bracelet.



Love...now I'm going to faint. Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

weibandy said:


> Introducing my first H bag ever!  Picotin MM in Rouge H (and another color I am not sure the name of.)  This is a second hand bag.  When I saw it on line it seemed a very fair price and I liked the two tone look.  I was so pleased that the bag was in excellent conditon when it arrived.
> 
> I find I liked the bag right away!  Am using two cosmetic bags as inserts and they are providing excellent structure and ease of use.
> 
> Put this little twilly on - not really the best match, but it is the only twilly I have!



Great find!  Congratulations, enjoy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> It's La Promenade du Matin CW4! It should be up on the US H site.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I keep on saying there are certain H items I need to get but always go for the scarves too. They are addicting! Can't wait to add more from SS16.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's the PM.




Can't wait to see what else you get from the spring scarves[emoji4][emoji4] you Auvergne amazing taste[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Saw this reveal first on a different thread & absolutely love it[emoji173]&#65039;
> You mod pic is outstanding!
> I tried to find but don't know which one it is.  If you care to share the name & cw, please do!
> I  totally understand if you want to keep to yourself
> It's that great on you[emoji7]




Here you go. This is the tag. Good luck. Let us know if you find one.


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> Today I came back with 5 boxes of new SS16 scarves, and then found this beautiful Christmas card is waiting for me at home, so lovely!
> It has been the bestever H Christmas shopping day &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


I got the same card today. It really is beautiful.


ThingumyPoppy said:


> Nausicaa silver bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3216521
> View attachment 3216522


This is so pretty. It looks great on you.


weibandy said:


> Introducing my first H bag ever!  Picotin MM in Rouge H (and another color I am not sure the name of.)  This is a second hand bag.  When I saw it on line it seemed a very fair price and I liked the two tone look.  I was so pleased that the bag was in excellent conditon when it arrived.
> 
> I find I liked the bag right away!  Am using two cosmetic bags as inserts and they are providing excellent structure and ease of use.
> 
> Put this little twilly on - not really the best match, but it is the only twilly I have!


Beautiful bag. I love the Picotin. I like the twilly with it too. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

Txoceangirl said:


> So beautiful....I need to take a close look,at the dip dye!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations....she's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Love...now I'm going to faint. Congrats!



Thank you.


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't wait to see what else you get from the spring scarves[emoji4][emoji4] you Auvergne amazing taste[emoji173]&#65039;



My store had a few more I loved the print of yet the CWs they had didn't speak to me so I'm waiting for more CWs to come in. Hopefully there are some good ones coming. I can't wait to see what new shawls you get too.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> My store had a few more I loved the print of yet the CWs they had didn't speak to me so I'm waiting for more CWs to come in. Hopefully there are some good ones coming. I can't wait to see what new shawls you get too.




I think I almost filled my quota for the spring [emoji30][emoji30]... Already got four shawls. I have one more shawl and one Moussie on my list and then God help me I think I am done [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## buffalogal

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I would use a leather protector spray on the bag to prevent transfers.
> 
> Thank you. No, I think 2 look great together though I haven't tried 3 yet.
> 
> I bought it from one of my favorite sellers on eBay hsblue. Here are her pictures.
> CLIC CLAC 90 CM SILK SCARF, CRYSTALS/HAND EMBROIDERY, MINT. It is like a work of art.


Gorgeous scarf! Congrats!


----------



## rosebud_7

Loving everyone's holiday H stories and purchases!!  I posted this on the SO thread (and my slight dilemma) but my ultimate holy grail is here....and is making my heart skip beats every time I look at her:
Presenting Miss Kelly 25: black chèvre exterior, menthe chèvre interior, and brushed GHW!


----------



## rosebud_7

And...the interior!


----------



## trishaluvslv

rosebud_7 said:


> And...the interior!



This is simply stunning......when this first so arrives, if I'm offered another, it will this combo in a 30b.....it's simply delicious...congrats dear


----------



## panthere55

Never thought I would buy a toolbox, but fell in love with this mini one, size 20 in blue hydra. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## TankerToad

eternallove4bag said:


> Promise to self... With this I am ready to wrap my year... 2 Spring shawls and an orange clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215623
> View attachment 3215624
> View attachment 3215626
> View attachment 3215627


I saw both of these at the boutique and they are gorgeous IRL
Well done!!


----------



## TankerToad

panthere55 said:


> Never thought I would buy a toolbox, but fell in love with this mini one, size 20 in blue hydra. Thank you for letting me share


FAB!!
This is one of my all time favorite blues, and rather rare~amazing in swift
Great purchase


----------



## MsHermesAU

panthere55 said:


> Never thought I would buy a toolbox, but fell in love with this mini one, size 20 in blue hydra. Thank you for letting me share



Fantastic purchase panthere!! I LOVE the toolbox, it is one of my favourite H bags. It's great for everyday wear


----------



## hedgwin99

panthere55 said:


> Never thought I would buy a toolbox, but fell in love with this mini one, size 20 in blue hydra. Thank you for letting me share




I [emoji170][emoji170]the blue! You gotta do a photo up of this baby on your IG [emoji4][emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## kasumi168

rosebud_7 said:


> Loving everyone's holiday H stories and purchases!!  I posted this on the SO thread (and my slight dilemma) but my ultimate holy grail is here....and is making my heart skip beats every time I look at her:
> Presenting Miss Kelly 25: black chèvre exterior, menthe chèvre interior, and brushed GHW!



OMG! I absolutely love the K, but is it wrong to love your Pegase Scarf as well


----------



## AvrilShower

scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin



Big congratulations!!!
I have been so busy recently that I have missed so many eye candies


----------



## AvrilShower

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3216023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216026
> 
> 
> Two scarves and a Craie Evelyne



Craie is such a elegant color yet warm. Love it. Congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3209848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a sweet little something I got during my lunch break - it was love at first sight! I am new to Hermes scarves and so glad I managed to get hold of this spring/summer 2015 print before it's too late!



I am a big fan of this scarf!!! Love it!!! Big congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

LadyPearl said:


> Joining the rodeo party!
> 
> After nearly a year's search, it found me instead at the airport. I was only there to buy a scarf ring as I forgot to pack it, but was unexpectedly offered the rodeo!
> 
> It was the pm size I've been looking for, and the colours pair well with my K35 and garden party.
> 
> Thanks for sharing my joy!
> 
> View attachment 3208641
> View attachment 3208642



What a cutie! Congratulations!!!
I could use some tooooooo


----------



## AvrilShower

PorscheGirl said:


> Cavaileria d'Etriers CSGM, Cavaliers du Caucase CSGM, Clic clac H bracelet extra wide, Dogon card case, Silk'in Compact wallet, Brazil scarf ring, Colliers de Chien scarf ring!



My dear you just killed it! 
Gorgeous absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> As promised, my most recent purchase. Under the Waves 01 Carré 90 X 90
> Will post more pics in S/S 2016 silk thread.
> 
> View attachment 3210488
> 
> View attachment 3210489



I love this scarf so much! 
will start the hunting!!! 
Enjoy it with great joy!


----------



## AvrilShower

sarah7487 said:


> hi all!!
> 
> I just wanna share the lovely stuff that i picked up from my sa this week!
> 
> - toolbox 20 in clemence / swift in blue colvert
> - jypsiere 28 in etoupe
> - a couple of rodeos
> - tie for the husband
> 
> am absolutely loving the new xmas gift box for 2015!
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy!



omg!!! Love every piece!!! Big congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

weibandy said:


> Went to the store today with no intention to buy this, but instantly fell in love.  I never wear these colors but my shopping group told me it looked good.  Jardin Anglais!



It looks SO GOOD! Great choice!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few escapes from ban island for small things... Who could resist these pretty pinks??? Rose Tyrien chèvre Bastia and Rose Sukura chèvre Calvi...



I have to admit I am falling in love with Chevre. Your two cuties look great!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Txoceangirl said:


> Some wonderful items I was able to get as non-xmas gifts for myself.
> 
> Had the wonderful experience of meeting Monet Lugo, scarf designer of  L'Arbre Du Vent , at my local H.  Such an informative night about the scarf creation process.  1 year for her to design and 1 year for H artists to create the various color ways for production. She was super sweet! Month prior purchased a 90cm for my daughter's bday and night I met her the CSGM for myself.
> 
> A few of us here tried to order either the KD or CDC bleu izmir gator via H.com.  Some were cancelled and some delivered with wrong HW. My KD PHW was delivered as expected (and pictured on H.com).  Pictured with my new bleus salad bowl too!
> 
> Lastly, was lucky to be offered a SO.  K28 Chèvre.  Tried to place it yesterday but my local H connection to France ordering was "down".  Let's hope they can get it placed. Thanks to all SO thread posters and Israeli_Flava for guidance!



They are surely nice treat! Love the bracelet! I am in deed looking for one of those but they only have small size recently. Congratulations!!! 
WOWOWOW, GO K28 CHEVRE!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

michelle1231 said:


> Here is mine.



wowow what a nice surprise for the holiday!!! big congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Blueboxes said:


> Sorry, one more ..... Love all the details &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Love the details! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AvrilShower

Sterre said:


> My first B30!! Black togo ghw [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213775



Big congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My Lindy30 in black clemence and Rodeo in anemone. Thanks for letting me share my new babies![emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3214031
> 
> 
> Oh, and a black Legend too!
> 
> View attachment 3214035



Clemence is such a rich leather, congratulations!!! 
Never got enough of those rodeo cuties!


----------



## AvrilShower

speedyraven said:


> Hubby insisted we drive an hour just to visit the H store before he goes to work. I was surprised to see this baby just sitting there. Why was it not snatched up! I've been looking for a new silk'in wallet & was surprised that the zipper is leather instead of silk. After seeing a recent post here maybe they're making a change? I know my old one is starting to tear.
> 
> View attachment 3214288



Such a nice color! Congratulations!


----------



## AvrilShower

buffalogal said:


> Thanks to Mistikat and Pepper for the authentication help! My black Berlingot arrived today. It is exactly what I was looking for and in way better condition than described! Love it!!



It looks great! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443



What a lovely K! Great color! Congrats!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Promise to self... With this I am ready to wrap my year... 2 Spring shawls and an orange clic H[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3215623
> View attachment 3215624
> View attachment 3215626
> View attachment 3215627



My dear you are surely the scarf queen!!! Gorgeous! Thanks for inspiring me!


----------



## AvrilShower

megt10 said:


> I got a Kelly bracelet today in white gold. This makes my 3rd H bracelet.



Stunning piece! Big congrats!!! Looking forward to see your model shot!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

weibandy said:


> Introducing my first H bag ever!  Picotin MM in Rouge H (and another color I am not sure the name of.)  This is a second hand bag.  When I saw it on line it seemed a very fair price and I liked the two tone look.  I was so pleased that the bag was in excellent conditon when it arrived.
> 
> I find I liked the bag right away!  Am using two cosmetic bags as inserts and they are providing excellent structure and ease of use.
> 
> Put this little twilly on - not really the best match, but it is the only twilly I have!


Rouge H is just so classic big congrats!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

rosebud_7 said:


> And...the interior!



WOWOWOW!!! I just die! 
This is super classic and unique! Big congrats!!!


----------



## klynneann

HermesVersace said:


> Got my second H bracelet today for my birthday [emoji1] a black clic h with ghw
> View attachment 3215645



Happy Birthday, HermesVersace!  Your new clic bracelet looks great on you!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> My first dip dye. Shown with my Sofia Coppola bag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216018



So pretty and the perfect match to your Sofia Coppola!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3216023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216026
> 
> 
> Two scarves and a Craie Evelyne



ooo, love the Evelyne - I just love those straps!



scndlslv said:


> My first Birkin in my all-time favorite color, Raisin



sigh.  raisin.  gorgeous!!



megt10 said:


> I got a Kelly bracelet today in white gold. This makes my 3rd H bracelet.



This is so elegant, meg.  It's perfect for you!


----------



## klynneann

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I would use a leather protector spray on the bag to prevent transfers.
> 
> Thank you. No, I think 2 look great together though I haven't tried 3 yet.
> 
> I bought it from one of my favorite sellers on eBay hsblue. Here are her pictures.
> CLIC CLAC 90 CM SILK SCARF, CRYSTALS/HAND EMBROIDERY, MINT. It is like a work of art.



Oh dear - I had seen this!  I'm so glad I decided not to bid on it.  It's beautiful - congrats, meg!


----------



## HermesVersace

klynneann said:


> Happy Birthday, HermesVersace!  Your new clic bracelet looks great on you!




Thank you, klynneann


----------



## klynneann

weibandy said:


> Introducing my first H bag ever!  Picotin MM in Rouge H (and another color I am not sure the name of.)  This is a second hand bag.  When I saw it on line it seemed a very fair price and I liked the two tone look.  I was so pleased that the bag was in excellent conditon when it arrived.
> 
> I find I liked the bag right away!  Am using two cosmetic bags as inserts and they are providing excellent structure and ease of use.
> 
> Put this little twilly on - not really the best match, but it is the only twilly I have!



I think your twilly looks great on your new picotin!  Congrats!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful! I see I'm not the only one who likes to keep H boxes at hand &#128526;&#128526;







megt10 said:


> I got the same card today. It really is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so pretty. It looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag. I love the Picotin. I like the twilly with it too. Congratulations.




Thank you! Agree about the boxes


----------



## Kyokei

AvrilShower said:


> Craie is such a elegant color yet warm. Love it. Congratulations!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Kyokei

klynneann said:


> Happy Birthday, HermesVersace!  Your new clic bracelet looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty and the perfect match to your Sofia Coppola!
> 
> 
> 
> ooo, love the Evelyne - I just love those straps!
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.  raisin.  gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so elegant, meg.  It's perfect for you!



Thank you! I thought the strap made it look very special.


----------



## ari

rosebud_7 said:


> And...the interior!



Gorgeous ! Congrats!


----------



## ari

panthere55 said:


> Never thought I would buy a toolbox, but fell in love with this mini one, size 20 in blue hydra. Thank you for letting me share



It's fabulous color! Congrats


----------



## weibandy

rosebud_7 said:


> And...the interior!



Over the top fabulous!! What a winner of a bag.


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's so cute!!!!! I love rouge Hermes.congratulations!


Thank you PocketbookPup!  It is a dear little bag 


eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats on a beautiful first H bag!! I love RH! Ms Picotin looks so pretty! Twins on the twillies dear weibandy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


. Thank you eternalloveforbag!  So glad you also own twilly 



Txoceangirl said:


> Great find!  Congratulations, enjoy!


 thanks so much!  I grabbed it off the internet so fast - it had only been listed for a moment.  I forgot what I had purchased.  Sometimes our internet finds are exciting!



AvrilShower said:


> Rouge H is just so classic big congrats!!!


. I love the color too.  Thank you for saying it is classic - maybe that is a good way to start my collection?



klynneann said:


> I think your twilly looks great on your new picotin!  Congrats!


Thank you Klynnann.  I don't think the twilly looks too bad on the bag.  However, I look forward to shopping for an even better match.  Thank you for your kind words


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> Beautiful bag. I love the Picotin. I like the twilly with it too. Congratulations.



Thank you so much Megt10!  Very glad to hear you think the twilly looks good with it - I got the twilly for a different bag, so it was experimental here


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Introducing my first H bag ever!  Picotin MM in Rouge H (and another color I am not sure the name of.)  This is a second hand bag.  When I saw it on line it seemed a very fair price and I liked the two tone look.  I was so pleased that the bag was in excellent conditon when it arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> I find I liked the bag right away!  Am using two cosmetic bags as inserts and they are providing excellent structure and ease of use.
> 
> 
> 
> Put this little twilly on - not really the best match, but it is the only twilly I have!




What a gorgeous first H bag. Rough H is the all time H classic colour and go with everything. Big congrats weibandy. Twilly is a perfect match too!


----------



## HGT

panthere55 said:


> Never thought I would buy a toolbox, but fell in love with this mini one, size 20 in blue hydra. Thank you for letting me share




I love the ToolBox too, it's so cute especially it's a 20!  Can't wait for some action shots from you!


----------



## rosebud_7

trishaluvslv said:


> This is simply stunning......when this first so arrives, if I'm offered another, it will this combo in a 30b.....it's simply delicious...congrats dear


Oh thank you so much!  Menthe is my all time favorite H color!!


kasumi168 said:


> OMG! I absolutely love the K, but is it wrong to love your Pegase Scarf as well



Thank you!  This is actually the Pegase blanket!  This is one of my most favorite scarf patterns next to C'est la Fete!



AvrilShower said:


> WOWOWOW!!! I just die!
> This is super classic and unique! Big congrats!!!


Thank you!!


ari said:


> Gorgeous ! Congrats!



Thanks!!


weibandy said:


> Over the top fabulous!! What a winner of a bag.


 Thank you dear!


----------



## rosebud_7

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon[emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3215441
> View attachment 3215443


Amazing Kelly!!!


----------



## rosebud_7

panthere55 said:


> Never thought I would buy a toolbox, but fell in love with this mini one, size 20 in blue hydra. Thank you for letting me share


Fantastic!!  Love the toolbox and so happy that blue hydra is back!!


----------



## panthere55

TankerToad said:


> FAB!!
> This is one of my all time favorite blues, and rather rare~amazing in swift
> Great purchase


 
Thank you so much! I know color was on SO list so maybe some other items will trickle in




MsHermesAU said:


> Fantastic purchase panthere!! I LOVE the toolbox, it is one of my favourite H bags. It's great for everyday wear


 
Thank you! Yes it is SO light!




hedgwin99 said:


> I [emoji170][emoji170]the blue! You gotta do a photo up of this baby on your IG [emoji4][emoji119]&#127995;




Thank you my friend! I def will wear it out soon!


----------



## panthere55

ari said:


> It's fabulous color! Congrats




Thank you!



HGT said:


> I love the ToolBox too, it's so cute especially it's a 20!  Can't wait for some action shots from you!


 
Thank you! Yah super cute in this size! I def will wear it soon!




rosebud_7 said:


> Fantastic!!  Love the toolbox and so happy that blue hydra is back!!


 
Thank you! Yes I can't wait to see what other items will come out in this color!


----------



## thyme

daly15 said:


> My first Kelly!!! Bleu Electrique 32. I'm over the moon



congrats... looks great on you



buffalogal said:


> Thanks to Mistikat and Pepper for the authentication help! My black Berlingot arrived today. It is exactly what I was looking for and in way better condition than described! Love it!!



fabulous find...definitely looks new



Miss Al said:


> Also, I found out that *LAGON *is back!!!
> 
> Saw a pair of flip flops in Lagon but did not take it as I prefer to get one in the Oasis sandals. Decided to wait for Lagon in Oasis. But I picked this cutie...



love this !


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> What a gorgeous first H bag. Rough H is the all time H classic colour and go with everything. Big congrats weibandy. Twilly is a perfect match too!



Thank you ao much Kat.Lee!  As i've started to use it, I love it more amd more.  It is also very "under the radar", like a fun secret


----------



## Kat.Lee

weibandy said:


> Thank you ao much Kat.Lee!  As i've started to use it, I love it more amd more.  It is also very "under the radar", like a fun secret




I totally agree with you. It's a very versatile bag and the colour is divine. You made an excellent choice. Enjoy using this beauty! [emoji8]


----------



## DizzyFairy

rosebud_7 said:


> And...the interior!



Omg! I loooove this combo! Congrats...


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> My dear you are surely the scarf queen!!! Gorgeous! Thanks for inspiring me!



Thank you dear AvrilShower! You are so sweet [emoji8][emoji8]



TankerToad said:


> I saw both of these at the boutique and they are gorgeous IRL
> Well done!!




Thank you so much TankerToad[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I am so happy to have got them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

panthere55 said:


> Never thought I would buy a toolbox, but fell in love with this mini one, size 20 in blue hydra. Thank you for letting me share



I love the toolbox and this color is so beautiful!!! Fabulous choice panthere [emoji170][emoji170]



rosebud_7 said:


> Loving everyone's holiday H stories and purchases!!  I posted this on the SO thread (and my slight dilemma) but my ultimate holy grail is here....and is making my heart skip beats every time I look at her:
> 
> Presenting Miss Kelly 25: black chèvre exterior, menthe chèvre interior, and brushed GHW!







rosebud_7 said:


> And...the interior!




Your K is GORGEOUS and what stunning interior too[emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Souris

Super happy with my new barenia silk-in with CDC silk motif.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Souris said:


> View attachment 3217156
> View attachment 3217157
> 
> 
> Super happy with my new barenia silk-in with CDC silk motif.




Gorgeous!!! Huge fan of silk-in. Love how easily the cards slide in and out of the slots because of the silk [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

AvrilShower said:


> Stunning piece! Big congrats!!! Looking forward to see your model shot!!!


Thank you.


klynneann said:


> Happy Birthday, HermesVersace!  Your new clic bracelet looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty and the perfect match to your Sofia Coppola!
> 
> 
> 
> ooo, love the Evelyne - I just love those straps!
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.  raisin.  gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so elegant, meg.  It's perfect for you!


Thanks so much.


klynneann said:


> Oh dear - I had seen this!  I'm so glad I decided not to bid on it.  It's beautiful - congrats, meg!


 Me too. She has the best stuff. I always keep an eye out for her listings.


panthere55 said:


> Never thought I would buy a toolbox, but fell in love with this mini one, size 20 in blue hydra. Thank you for letting me share


I love it. I have the mini one too and find that it holds everything that I need. It is a really useful bag.


----------



## megt10

Souris said:


> View attachment 3217156
> View attachment 3217157
> 
> 
> Super happy with my new barenia silk-in with CDC silk motif.



So pretty! Congratulations.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rosebud_7 said:


> Loving everyone's holiday H stories and purchases!!  I posted this on the SO thread (and my slight dilemma) but my ultimate holy grail is here....and is making my heart skip beats every time I look at her:
> Presenting Miss Kelly 25: black chèvre exterior, menthe chèvre interior, and brushed GHW!



*OMG I JUST DIED> I"M DEAD>>>>> HOLY SMOKES SHE'S AMAZING DEAR!!!! 
Congrats!!! Wish I could hug you and jump up and down with you! Your UHG is PERFECTION!*


----------



## ari

Souris said:


> View attachment 3217156
> View attachment 3217157
> 
> 
> Super happy with my new barenia silk-in with CDC silk motif.



This is very special! Congrats!


----------



## juliet827

Souris said:


> View attachment 3217156
> View attachment 3217157
> 
> 
> Super happy with my new barenia silk-in with CDC silk motif.



This is lovely!


----------



## ari

I was offered a very nice 3 colors Plume - pearl grey, white and Grizzly beige, but declined as I thought it was very high maintenance, but it was beautiful, I hope I took the right decision (( I do need a beige bag, but would like to use it in the winter and for 6000 euros I need it to last .
I did buy some nice things though


----------



## ari

And this lovely trio


----------



## ari

Soaps ))


----------



## ari

Body creams


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My first dip dye. Shown with my Sofia Coppola bag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216018



This is very beautiful color and goes so well with your bag! Congrats Pocketbook!


----------



## ari

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3216023
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216025
> 
> 
> View attachment 3216026
> 
> 
> Two scarves and a Craie Evelyne



You rock this bag Kyokei! The silks are gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> This is very beautiful color and goes so well with your bag! Congrats Pocketbook!




Thank you Ari!


----------



## Bobmops

ari said:


> I was offered a very nice 3 colors Plume - pearl grey, white and Grizzly beige, but declined as I thought it was very high maintenance, but it was beautiful, I hope I took the right decision (( I do need a beige bag, but would like to use it in the winter and for 6000 euros I need it to last .
> I did buy some nice things though





ari said:


> And this lovely trio



Yooohooo! We are twins on Caduce 
Love the both pairs of gloves


----------



## eternallove4bag

ari said:


> I was offered a very nice 3 colors Plume - pearl grey, white and Grizzly beige, but declined as I thought it was very high maintenance, but it was beautiful, I hope I took the right decision (( I do need a beige bag, but would like to use it in the winter and for 6000 euros I need it to last .
> 
> I did buy some nice things though







ari said:


> And this lovely trio







ari said:


> Soaps ))







ari said:


> Body creams




Plume is a beautiful bag but I agree with you ari that beige/whites require extra care. Love all your other purchases! The shawls are gorgeous, gloves so luxurious and the soap and body lotions look sumptuous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Great choices!


----------



## ari

eternallove4bag said:


> Plume is a beautiful bag but I agree with you ari that beige/whites require extra care. Love all your other purchases! The shawls are gorgeous, gloves so luxurious and the soap and body lotions look sumptuous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Great choices!



Thank you Eternal! Yes, I never payed too much attention to Plume, but I must admit- it is beautiful bag! I'll consider it next time! That one was very special and I loved the Grizzly leather a lot !


----------



## ari

Bobmops said:


> Yooohooo! We are twins on Caduce
> Love the both pairs of gloves



Thank you Bobmops! I'm very proud to be your twin ) on whatever


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> I was offered a very nice 3 colors Plume - pearl grey, white and Grizzly beige, but declined as I thought it was very high maintenance, but it was beautiful, I hope I took the right decision (( I do need a beige bag, but would like to use it in the winter and for 6000 euros I need it to last .
> I did buy some nice things though



Fabulous buys, ari! Love them all!


----------



## weibandy

Souris said:


> View attachment 3217156
> View attachment 3217157
> 
> 
> Super happy with my new barenia silk-in with CDC silk motif.



This is so pretty and very unique looking.  Lots of style!  Congratualtions.


----------



## weibandy

ari said:


> I was offered a very nice 3 colors Plume - pearl grey, white and Grizzly beige, but declined as I thought it was very high maintenance, but it was beautiful, I hope I took the right decision (( I do need a beige bag, but would like to use it in the winter and for 6000 euros I need it to last .
> I did buy some nice things though





ari said:


> And this lovely trio



Gorgeous and beautifully matched.  Those gloves are exquisite!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> I was offered a very nice 3 colors Plume - pearl grey, white and Grizzly beige, but declined as I thought it was very high maintenance, but it was beautiful, I hope I took the right decision (( I do need a beige bag, but would like to use it in the winter and for 6000 euros I need it to last .
> I did buy some nice things though



Love the shawl and the gloves, perfect match.  What is the name of the shawl?  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Fabulous buys, ari! Love them all!



Thank you Moirai!


----------



## ari

weibandy said:


> Gorgeous and beautifully matched.  Those gloves are exquisite!



Thank you weibandy! Hopefully I'm not going to loose them somewhere soon


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Love the shawl and the gloves, perfect match.  What is the name of the shawl?  Thank you very much for sharing.



Thank you Love_Couture! It's Imprimeur fou quadri cube  in natural


----------



## Kat.Lee

Love everyone's purchase reveal! Happy to share my little purchase.


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Thank you Love_Couture! It's Imprimeur fou quadri cube  in natural



Thank you ari.  On my wish list now....


----------



## lipeach21

Kat.lee, beautiful gloves! How much is the grey one w/ the fur?


----------



## atomic110

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Nausicaa silver bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 3216521
> View attachment 3216522


Beautiful bracelet! And I see there are many more there... show us some mod shot!&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love everyone's purchase reveal! Happy to share my little purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217313
> View attachment 3217314



Gorgeous Kat! Now this is strange- are we sending each other some waves?? Haha! Amazing)))


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> It's a great scarfs ! Lucky you &#128591;&#127995;&#128591;&#127995;


Thanks * Bobmops*


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Gorgeous Kat! Now this is strange- are we sending each other some waves?? Haha! Amazing)))



Thank you ari. Totally agree. Perhaps we are!!! [emoji16][emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

lipeach21 said:


> Kat.lee, beautiful gloves! How much is the grey one w/ the fur?




Thank you lipeach21. The grey one with fur costs £890.-


----------



## atomic110

weibandy said:


> Introducing my first H bag ever!  Picotin MM in Rouge H (and another color I am not sure the name of.)  This is a second hand bag.  When I saw it on line it seemed a very fair price and I liked the two tone look.  I was so pleased that the bag was in excellent conditon when it arrived.
> 
> I find I liked the bag right away!  Am using two cosmetic bags as inserts and they are providing excellent structure and ease of use.
> 
> Put this little twilly on - not really the best match, but it is the only twilly I have!



*weibandy * 
Rouge H is beautiful and Picotin in duo color is so special ! I like your twilly too! Congrats on your first H and can't wait to see you in action &#128522;




rosebud_7 said:


> Loving everyone's holiday H stories and purchases!!  I posted this on the SO thread (and my slight dilemma) but my ultimate holy grail is here....and is making my heart skip beats every time I look at her:
> Presenting Miss Kelly 25: black chèvre exterior, menthe chèvre interior, and brushed GHW!


Wow, *rosebud* your SO is stunning! Love the contrast bamboo inside! My heart beat very fast now &#128525;&#128525;





panthere55 said:


> Never thought I would buy a toolbox, but fell in love with this mini one, size 20 in blue hydra. Thank you for letting me share


good score *panthere55 * ! She look so vibrant and cute at the same time! Didn't know it come in mini size, I must check it out as well, lol




Souris said:


> View attachment 3217156
> View attachment 3217157
> 
> 
> Super happy with my new barenia silk-in with CDC silk motif.


Barenia is one of my favorite leather and it is so classic! I'm happy for you *Souris* !




Kat.Lee said:


> Love everyone's purchase reveal! Happy to share my little purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217313
> View attachment 3217314


My dear * Kat*, your collection is alway so amazing. These gloves is so elegant and I can't  wait to see you in action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> My dear * Kat*, your collection is alway so amazing. These gloves is so elegant and I can't  wait to see you in action [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Dearest atomic. You are too kind. Thank you. Will post in action thread when the weather gets colder. Or else I have to wait till my trip to Europe in Jan. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

ari said:


> I was offered a very nice 3 colors Plume - pearl grey, white and Grizzly beige, but declined as I thought it was very high maintenance, but it was beautiful, I hope I took the right decision (( I do need a beige bag, but would like to use it in the winter and for 6000 euros I need it to last .
> I did buy some nice things though


I love this pair of gloves! Congrats Ari!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Love everyone's purchase reveal! Happy to share my little purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217313
> View attachment 3217314



Kat you are the hermes Queen! Love the second pair so much!


----------



## ari

AvrilShower said:


> I love this pair of gloves! Congrats Ari!



Thank you AvrilShower!


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Kat you are the hermes Queen! Love the second pair so much!




Thank you for your kind comment AvrilShower.


----------



## atomic110

ari said:


> I was offered a very nice 3 colors Plume - pearl grey, white and Grizzly beige, but declined as I thought it was very high maintenance, but it was beautiful, I hope I took the right decision (( I do need a beige bag, but would like to use it in the winter and for 6000 euros I need it to last .
> I did buy some nice things though





ari said:


> And this lovely trio


You definitely made the right choice*ari *! These are beautiful&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful bracelet! And I see there are many more there... show us some mod shot!&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;




Thank you! Oh, I have posted a few pics in the stacking thread already, I'm worried I bore you guys if I post more of them


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Love everyone's purchase reveal! Happy to share my little purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217313
> View attachment 3217314




Omg!! Love these gorgeous luxurious gloves dear Kat[emoji7][emoji7] FABULOUS


----------



## Blueboxes

I have had a change of heart and exchanged my poppy orange Silk'in for this &#10084;&#65039;&#127818;&#127818;
It's more "me" and I adore the stitching and the fact it's such a beautiful neutral tone that really brings out the very reason I love Hèrmes...the amazing leather.


----------



## Blueboxes

Here is the inside called "Astrologie"....how amazing is the sun smiling at you whenever you open the wallet ?


----------



## Blueboxes

Btw...it too has the leather zipper pull , so I think they are converting all Silk'ins to that. I saw one that still had the silk tab and one other with the leather...


----------



## honhon

ari said:


> I was offered a very nice 3 colors Plume - pearl grey, white and Grizzly beige, but declined as I thought it was very high maintenance, but it was beautiful, I hope I took the right decision (( I do need a beige bag, but would like to use it in the winter and for 6000 euros I need it to last .
> I did buy some nice things though


i also have the exact shawl, its so easy to wear although its from mens section


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Love these gorgeous luxurious gloves dear Kat[emoji7][emoji7] FABULOUS




Thank you dearest eternal!


----------



## Ccc1

Blueboxes said:


> I have had a change of heart and exchanged my poppy orange Silk'in for this &#10084;&#65039;&#127818;&#127818;
> It's more "me" and I adore the stitching and the fact it's such a beautiful neutral tone that really brings out the very reason I love Hèrmes...the amazing leather.


Blueboxes - this one is pretty too. I've an orange B after seeing your poppy orange now I'm searching for one but so far no luck. 

Congrats on your new wallet


----------



## Blueboxes

Ccc1 said:


> Blueboxes - this one is pretty too. I've an orange B after seeing your poppy orange now I'm searching for one but so far no luck.
> 
> Congrats on your new wallet



An orange B ? What is it ? Lol

Orange Poppy is amazing if you like really bright colours. It's not like Feu, which is a more neutral orange, but very bright. I also loved the pops of blue through the silk. It's at the Sydney store I think, if you are from around here, and I have seen one online at Herems.com .
As I am a one wallet kind of girl and really have to stick to the one for awhile, so I was worried I wouldn't be happy with such a bright orange long term . Plus I am "older" too and not into very bright, poppy colours on me usually. And the pink lining and contrasting stitching really sold me on the neutral cognac. I think if you can actually see the colours/combinations in the store it's easier to decide, which with Hermes is impossible, lol
Yours is waiting for you somewhere .... &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;
Ps. This is a true representation of the colour, it has black edges too.


----------



## SugarMama

Posted on the belt thread but wanted to share here as well.  32mm rose tyrien/white belt kit.


----------



## panthere55

SugarMama said:


> Posted on the belt thread but wanted to share here as well.  32mm rose tyrien/white belt kit.



Congratulations! Is this belt currently in stores?


----------



## Ccc1

Blueboxes said:


> An orange B ? What is it ? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Poppy is amazing if you like really bright colours. It's not like Feu, which is a more neutral orange, but very bright. I also loved the pops of blue through the silk. It's at the Sydney store I think, if you are from around here, and I have seen one online at Herems.com .
> 
> As I am a one wallet kind of girl and really have to stick to the one for awhile, so I was worried I wouldn't be happy with such a bright orange long term . Plus I am "older" too and not into very bright, poppy colours on me usually. And the pink lining and contrasting stitching really sold me on the neutral cognac. I think if you can actually see the colours/combinations in the store it's easier to decide, which with Hermes is impossible, lol
> 
> Yours is waiting for you somewhere .... [emoji8][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Ps. This is a true representation of the colour, it has black edges too.




I'm in the US the nearest H store is about 3.5 hours away & I don't like to drive. I'm planning a trip there after the holidays. I've asked my SA to keep her eyes out for the wallet. Also, I've been stalking H.com too Lol 

Your pic with detail description are very helpful. You're so sweet [emoji8] I'll post pic if I finally could get my hands on one.


----------



## atomic110

Blueboxes said:


> I have had a change of heart and exchanged my poppy orange Silk'in for this &#10084;&#65039;&#127818;&#127818;
> It's more "me" and I adore the stitching and the fact it's such a beautiful neutral tone that really brings out the very reason I love Hèrmes...the amazing leather.





Blueboxes said:


> Here is the inside called "Astrologie"....how amazing is the sun smiling at you whenever you open the wallet ?


This is beautiful too~ love the prints inside the wallet


----------



## atomic110

SugarMama said:


> Posted on the belt thread but wanted to share here as well.  32mm rose tyrien/white belt kit.


The color is so pretty~ oh no, I got a reason to go down to  the store again.. lol


----------



## princess621

Kat.Lee said:


> Love everyone's purchase reveal! Happy to share my little purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217313
> View attachment 3217314



Beautiful! Both are very lovely


----------



## panthere55

atomic110 said:


> *weibandy *
> Rouge H is beautiful and Picotin in duo color is so special ! I like your twilly too! Congrats on your first H and can't wait to see you in action &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, *rosebud* your SO is stunning! Love the contrast bamboo inside! My heart beat very fast now &#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good score *panthere55 * ! She look so vibrant and cute at the same time! Didn't know it come in mini size, I must check it out as well, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia is one of my favorite leather and it is so classic! I'm happy for you *Souris* !
> 
> 
> 
> My dear * Kat*, your collection is alway so amazing. These gloves is so elegant and I can't  wait to see you in action &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


 


eternallove4bag said:


> I love the toolbox and this color is so beautiful!!! Fabulous choice panthere [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your K is GORGEOUS and what stunning interior too[emoji172][emoji172]


 


megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Me too. She has the best stuff. I always keep an eye out for her listings.
> 
> I love it. I have the mini one too and find that it holds everything that I need. It is a really useful bag.




Thank you so much everyone! I am in love!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Just wanted to share my joy for my own Christmas gift - Lindy 26 from Zurich and Birkin 30 from Paris


----------



## chitzabelle

Presenting my first CDC in black box leather with palladium hardware. Got it at London Heathrow Airport. 




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## atomic110

OnlyloveH said:


> Just wanted to share my joy for my own Christmas gift - Lindy 26 from Zurich and Birkin 30 from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217791



wow, that's very joyful Christmas present! So happy for  you~




chitzabelle said:


> Presenting my first CDC in black box leather with palladium hardware. Got it at London Heathrow Airport.
> 
> View attachment 3217792
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


That's one of the best CDC combo! Congrats


----------



## mygoodies

Souris said:


> View attachment 3217156
> View attachment 3217157
> 
> 
> Super happy with my new barenia silk-in with CDC silk motif.




Wow!! Loooove the barenia dear. Super PRETTTTTTYYYYY!!! Congraaaatssss


----------



## mygoodies

ari said:


> I was offered a very nice 3 colors Plume - pearl grey, white and Grizzly beige, but declined as I thought it was very high maintenance, but it was beautiful, I hope I took the right decision (( I do need a beige bag, but would like to use it in the winter and for 6000 euros I need it to last .
> 
> I did buy some nice things though




Its sounds high maintenance indeed but nevertheless gorgeous! But as u said it'll be hard to keep her clean  and its too expensive to let it sit in yr closet! But u got yrself some GORGEOUS goodies!! Looooove the gloves!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Kat.Lee said:


> Love everyone's purchase reveal! Happy to share my little purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217313
> View attachment 3217314




H gloves are on my next to buy list   do u waterproof spray them dear? These are super pretty!!


----------



## mygoodies

Blueboxes said:


> Here is the inside called "Astrologie"....how amazing is the sun smiling at you whenever you open the wallet ?




It definitely would make me smile   until I see my card statement at the end of the month LOL  
Yours is really PRETTY dear!!!! Neutral with some pop of beautiful colors on the inside! GORGEOUS!


----------



## mygoodies

OnlyloveH said:


> Just wanted to share my joy for my own Christmas gift - Lindy 26 from Zurich and Birkin 30 from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217791




WOWIIIEEEEE LUCKY LUCKY YOUUUUU!!!! Santa jas been very generous this year  
Major congrats and enjoy your classic beauties!


----------



## ari

mygoodies said:


> Its sounds high maintenance indeed but nevertheless gorgeous! But as u said it'll be hard to keep her clean  and its too expensive to let it sit in yr closet! But u got yrself some GORGEOUS goodies!! Looooove the gloves!!!



Thank you for comforting me mygoodies! And thank you for the compliment))


----------



## ari

chitzabelle said:


> Presenting my first CDC in black box leather with palladium hardware. Got it at London Heathrow Airport.
> 
> View attachment 3217792
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous! Wear it in good health!


----------



## ari

OnlyloveH said:


> Just wanted to share my joy for my own Christmas gift - Lindy 26 from Zurich and Birkin 30 from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217791



So, Santa came early? Congrats! both are beautiful!


----------



## ari

atomic110 said:


> You definitely made the right choice*ari *! These are beautiful&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you atomic)))


----------



## Kat.Lee

princess621 said:


> Beautiful! Both are very lovely



Thank you princess621. 



mygoodies said:


> H gloves are on my next to buy list   do u waterproof spray them dear? These are super pretty!!



Thank you mygoodies. No I never tried waterproof spray. Is it good to use those?


----------



## Kat.Lee

chitzabelle said:


> Presenting my first CDC in black box leather with palladium hardware. Got it at London Heathrow Airport.
> 
> View attachment 3217792
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Classic CDC. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

OnlyloveH said:


> Just wanted to share my joy for my own Christmas gift - Lindy 26 from Zurich and Birkin 30 from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217791



Lucky girl you. Two beautiful bags!! Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

SugarMama said:


> Posted on the belt thread but wanted to share here as well.  32mm rose tyrien/white belt kit.




Very lovely colour. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Blueboxes said:


> Here is the inside called "Astrologie"....how amazing is the sun smiling at you whenever you open the wallet ?




Such a fun and beautiful wallet. Congrats.


----------



## SugarMama

panthere55 said:


> Congratulations! Is this belt currently in stores?



Yes, I just picked it up yesterday.  It may have been part of the SS15 season and my boutique just got it now.  Better late then never I guess.  Lol.


----------



## Sterre

SugarMama said:


> Yes, I just picked it up yesterday.  It may have been part of the SS15 season and my boutique just got it now.  Better late then never I guess.  Lol.




Is there any chance you would be willing to PM me the article number? Maybe my (Europe) SA has a better chance tracking it down. I've been dying to find something (anything!) in RT [emoji4]


----------



## SugarMama

Kat.Lee said:


> Very lovely colour. Congrats.





Sterre said:


> Is there any chance you would be willing to PM me the article number? Maybe my (Europe) SA has a better chance tracking it down. I've been dying to find something (anything!) in RT [emoji4]



Thank you Kat!

Just PM'ed you, Sterre.  Good luck!


----------



## SugarMama

atomic110 said:


> The color is so pretty~ oh no, I got a reason to go down to  the store again.. lol



One of my favourite pinks!  Go, go go!


----------



## chitzabelle

ari said:


> Gorgeous! Wear it in good health!







Kat.Lee said:


> Classic CDC. Congrats.







atomic110 said:


> wow, that's very joyful Christmas present! So happy for  you~
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of the best CDC combo! Congrats




Thanks, ari, Kat.Lee and atomic110!!


----------



## megt10

OnlyloveH said:


> Just wanted to share my joy for my own Christmas gift - Lindy 26 from Zurich and Birkin 30 from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217791


Wow, that is a great Christmas. Your bags are beautiful! Congratulations. 


chitzabelle said:


> Presenting my first CDC in black box leather with palladium hardware. Got it at London Heathrow Airport.
> 
> View attachment 3217792
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998



CdC is such a beautiful design! These are so addictive Sarah_sarah! So warm and cozy and you will get tons of usability out of this beauty[emoji7][emoji7]...this is a CSGM right? Also many congrats on getting your SO approved! How exciting [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chitzabelle said:


> Presenting my first CDC in black box leather with palladium hardware. Got it at London Heathrow Airport.
> 
> View attachment 3217792
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wow!!! Beautiful CDC! Many congrats chitzabelle[emoji173]&#65039; looks so elegant!



OnlyloveH said:


> Just wanted to share my joy for my own Christmas gift - Lindy 26 from Zurich and Birkin 30 from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217791



The B is TDF! Love the lindy too! Beautiful choices OnlyloveH[emoji7]



SugarMama said:


> Posted on the belt thread but wanted to share here as well.  32mm rose tyrien/white belt kit.



Love the color! Will add a wow factor to every outfit SugarMama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Blueboxes said:


> Here is the inside called "Astrologie"....how amazing is the sun smiling at you whenever you open the wallet ?




So pretty! Many congrats Blueboxes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998



Congratulations on the SO and the shawls are gorgeous.


----------



## EmileH

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998




What color way is this Sarah? It's lovely. Congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## atomic110

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998


Congrats on your SO! Lovely scarves too! Double happiness for  you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998



Congrats on your SO, *Sarah*! Scarves are wonderful accessories and I am sure that you will look beautiful in these.


----------



## carolle

Birkin 30 rouge casaque with PHW.


----------



## AvrilShower

Got a nice gift yesterday. Thanks for letting me sharing [emoji4][emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Then I went to H store today and got a few gifts for friends and family [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Dluvch

AvrilShower said:


> Got a nice gift yesterday. Thanks for letting me sharing [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218254
> View attachment 3218255



Congrats!  Very nice pieces!


----------



## weibandy

AvrilShower said:


> Got a nice gift yesterday. Thanks for letting me sharing [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218254
> View attachment 3218255
> 
> 
> Then I went to H store today and got a few gifts for friends and family [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3218257



Saw a gal wearing this cw today.  It is magnificent!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998




Beautiful scarves. And congrats on your SO approval.


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Got a nice gift yesterday. Thanks for letting me sharing [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218254
> View attachment 3218255
> 
> 
> Then I went to H store today and got a few gifts for friends and family [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3218257




Love this beautiful CW. Hope to see your mod shot soon. Congrats.


----------



## PorscheGirl

AvrilShower said:


> My dear you just killed it!
> Gorgeous absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you, AvrilShower! Loving them all!


----------



## panthere55

SugarMama said:


> Yes, I just picked it up yesterday.  It may have been part of the SS15 season and my boutique just got it now.  Better late then never I guess.  Lol.


 
Yah best pink for sure!


----------



## weibandy

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998



Very beautiful.  Such lovely colors.


----------



## chitzabelle

megt10 said:


> Wow, that is a great Christmas. Your bags are beautiful! Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty. Congratulations.







eternallove4bag said:


> CdC is such a beautiful design! These are so addictive Sarah_sarah! So warm and cozy and you will get tons of usability out of this beauty[emoji7][emoji7]...this is a CSGM right? Also many congrats on getting your SO approved! How exciting [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Beautiful CDC! Many congrats chitzabelle[emoji173]&#65039; looks so elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> The B is TDF! Love the lindy too! Beautiful choices OnlyloveH[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color! Will add a wow factor to every outfit SugarMama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! Many congrats Blueboxes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks, megt10 and eternallove4bag!


----------



## Dluvch

chitzabelle said:


> Presenting my first CDC in black box leather with palladium hardware. Got it at London Heathrow Airport.
> 
> View attachment 3217792
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Stunning piece!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

weibandy said:


> Very beautiful.  Such lovely colors.




Merci weibandy [emoji254]



Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful scarves. And congrats on your SO approval.




Thank you Kat.Lee [emoji257] very excited. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats on your SO, *Sarah*! Scarves are wonderful accessories and I am sure that you will look beautiful in these.




Merci VigeeLeBrun [emoji175] I may start loving scarves.  Crazy excited over SO like a child. 



atomic110 said:


> Congrats on your SO! Lovely scarves too! Double happiness for  you!




Atomic, thank you [emoji178] yes, still very much happy about the SO. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> What color way is this Sarah? It's lovely. Congratulations on your purchase.




Merci Pocketbook Pup [emoji173]&#65039;. It's in the blue/gris/parme colourway, the double face cashmere one is blue perroquet/Azor. They look better IRL. 



megt10 said:


> Congratulations on the SO and the shawls are gorgeous.




Thank you Megt [emoji5]&#65039;

Eternallove4bag, merci. Yes it's the CSGM. [emoji173]&#65039; I think my mom will be borrowing them for sure. Excited over the SO like a kid.  [emoji12]


----------



## Txoceangirl

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998


Fab news about your SO!  The shawls are so gorg, you'll be warm with those beauties!  Congrats.


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> Got a nice gift yesterday. Thanks for letting me sharing [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218254
> View attachment 3218255
> 
> 
> Then I went to H store today and got a few gifts for friends and family [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3218257


What a lovely gift and so sweet of you in getting presents for your loves one. Merry Christmas!


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998



These are lovely, Sarah! The colors are perfect for you! I am also so excited about your SO!!!


----------



## papilloncristal

Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation 








And my work bag for tomorrow:


----------



## atomic110

papilloncristal said:


> Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation
> 
> View attachment 3218696
> 
> View attachment 3218697
> 
> View attachment 3218698
> 
> 
> And my work bag for tomorrow:
> View attachment 3218699



Both of your gem are stunning! Really curious how you get them in pair&#128521;
By the way, love your fury charm too! Look so sweet~


----------



## papilloncristal

atomic110 said:


> Both of your gem are stunning! Really curious how you get them in pair[emoji6]
> By the way, love your fury charm too! Look so sweet~




Thanks and I think it's really all about luck... I didn't go to the shops for them intentionally (I usually target small bags like gp30 and picotin) but just asking since I'm already there...


----------



## Txoceangirl

papilloncristal said:


> Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation
> 
> View attachment 3218696
> 
> View attachment 3218697
> 
> View attachment 3218698
> 
> 
> And my work bag for tomorrow:
> View attachment 3218699




Wow!  They are so beautiful, love the charm too!  Wish I had your luck....congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

papilloncristal said:


> Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation
> 
> View attachment 3218696
> 
> View attachment 3218697
> 
> View attachment 3218698
> 
> 
> And my work bag for tomorrow:
> View attachment 3218699



Congrats! Are they both craie?


----------



## papilloncristal

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats! Are they both craie?




Yes!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Got a nice gift yesterday. Thanks for letting me sharing [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218254
> View attachment 3218255
> 
> 
> Then I went to H store today and got a few gifts for friends and family [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3218257



Such a FABULOUS scarf and gift my dear AvrilShower [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; ... And lucky friends and family to get amazing H gifts from you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't wait to see your mod shots of this beautiful scarf[emoji7]



papilloncristal said:


> Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation
> 
> View attachment 3218696
> 
> View attachment 3218697
> 
> View attachment 3218698
> 
> 
> And my work bag for tomorrow:
> View attachment 3218699




Wow!! These are some fabulous gems! Many congrats!!!


----------



## rosebud_7

papilloncristal said:


> Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation
> 
> View attachment 3218696
> 
> View attachment 3218697
> 
> View attachment 3218698
> 
> 
> And my work bag for tomorrow:
> View attachment 3218699



Congrats!  Love craie!!


----------



## Pursebop

papilloncristal said:


> Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation
> 
> View attachment 3218696
> 
> View attachment 3218697
> 
> View attachment 3218698
> 
> 
> And my work bag for tomorrow:
> View attachment 3218699


*Stunning, hearty CONGRATS *


----------



## Pursebop

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998


*Gorgeous *


----------



## Pursebop

AvrilShower said:


> Got a nice gift yesterday. Thanks for letting me sharing [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218254
> View attachment 3218255
> 
> 
> Then I went to H store today and got a few gifts for friends and family [emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3218257


*absolutely beautiful my dear *


----------



## Pursebop

*I travelled all through France with a picture of these Hermes boots I am about to reveal...  I was told they were a European exclusive and not available here in the US. I had lost hope till I got to my last H stop in Cannes France 
The Rene Caovilla blingy boots in the picture are my last years favorite... But H has stolen my 
CDC's are in the picture as inspiration for the ULTIMATE H BOOT ( at least for me...) Thank you for letting me share my friends...*


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Love everyone's purchase reveal! Happy to share my little purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217313
> View attachment 3217314



Wow , those are great ! 
The grey ones looks so soft &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

******** said:


> *I travelled all through France with a picture of these Hermes boots I am about to reveal...  I was told they were a European exclusive and not available here in the US. I had lost hope till I got to my last H stop in Cannes France
> The Rene Caovilla blingy boots in the picture are my last years favorite... But H has stolen my
> CDC's are in the picture as inspiration for the ULTIMATE H BOOT ( at least for me...) Thank you for letting me share my friends...*



Great shoes with massive bling &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; and your CDC are so cool &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## Bobmops

papilloncristal said:


> Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation
> 
> View attachment 3218696
> 
> View attachment 3218697
> 
> View attachment 3218698
> 
> 
> And my work bag for tomorrow:
> View attachment 3218699



OMG ! Super bags &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

OnlyloveH said:


> Just wanted to share my joy for my own Christmas gift - Lindy 26 from Zurich and Birkin 30 from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217791



Such a dream Xmas presents&#128525;&#128525;lucky you !


----------



## Bobmops

chitzabelle said:


> Presenting my first CDC in black box leather with palladium hardware. Got it at London Heathrow Airport.
> 
> View attachment 3217792
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Classic beauty &#128525;! We are twins on that one &#128526;


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *I travelled all through France with a picture of these Hermes boots I am about to reveal...  I was told they were a European exclusive and not available here in the US. I had lost hope till I got to my last H stop in Cannes France
> The Rene Caovilla blingy boots in the picture are my last years favorite... But H has stolen my
> CDC's are in the picture as inspiration for the ULTIMATE H BOOT ( at least for me...) Thank you for letting me share my friends...*




Stunning!!! And your collection of CDC is drool worthy ********[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

Santa arrived early!!! [emoji318]&#127997;
[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 
Introducing Miss Etoupe!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;
Thanks for letting me share!!!


Size 28cm in Togo leather. [emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

******** said:


> *I travelled all through France with a picture of these Hermes boots I am about to reveal...  I was told they were a European exclusive and not available here in the US. I had lost hope till I got to my last H stop in Cannes France
> The Rene Caovilla blingy boots in the picture are my last years favorite... But H has stolen my
> CDC's are in the picture as inspiration for the ULTIMATE H BOOT ( at least for me...) Thank you for letting me share my friends...*




Can't wait to see! [emoji102] 
Hermes has stolen my heart as well! [emoji4][emoji38]


----------



## nadineluv

papilloncristal said:


> Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation
> 
> View attachment 3218696
> 
> View attachment 3218697
> 
> View attachment 3218698
> 
> 
> And my work bag for tomorrow:
> View attachment 3218699




GORG!! Congrats!! [emoji133]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OnlyloveH said:


> Just wanted to share my joy for my own Christmas gift - Lindy 26 from Zurich and Birkin 30 from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217791



Gorgy... are they both black with ghw???


----------



## tonkamama

nadineluv said:


> Santa arrived early!!! [emoji318]&#127997;
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> Introducing Miss Etoupe!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3219049
> 
> Size 28cm in Togo leather. [emoji8]




Oh this is so pretty!  Congrats!  &#128525;&#127876;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nadineluv said:


> Santa arrived early!!! [emoji318]&#127997;
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> Introducing Miss Etoupe!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3219049
> 
> Size 28cm in Togo leather. [emoji8]



Major congrats, *nadine*! Love this etoupe nugget.


----------



## nadineluv

tonkamama said:


> Oh this is so pretty!  Congrats!  [emoji7][emoji319]



Thanks tonkamama!!! I seriously need H rehab!!! [emoji51][emoji4][emoji6]



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats, *nadine*! Love this etoupe nugget.



Thanks VigeeLeBrun!! [emoji8] 
This has to be my favorite Kelly!! I just adore the color and size!! [emoji39]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Txoceangirl said:


> Fab news about your SO!  The shawls are so gorg, you'll be warm with those beauties!  Congrats.




Thank you Txoceangirl. [emoji178] I still can't believe it. I had lost all hope. I am definitely getting into H shawls more and more. 



rainneday said:


> These are lovely, Sarah! The colors are perfect for you! I am also so excited about your SO!!!




Thanks sweets [emoji12][emoji173]&#65039;. You know who got me addicted to H scarves? That is you. 
Heheh, finally the SO problem was fixed. We shall dance together. [emoji173]&#65039;



******** said:


> *Gorgeous *




Merci ********. [emoji175] I am a fan of your amazing reveals.


----------



## eternallove4bag

nadineluv said:


> Santa arrived early!!! [emoji318]&#127997;
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> Introducing Miss Etoupe!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3219049
> 
> Size 28cm in Togo leather. [emoji8]




Stunning!! Many congrats nadineluv [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning!! Many congrats nadineluv [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks so much eternallove4bag!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## MSO13

******** said:


> *I travelled all through France with a picture of these Hermes boots I am about to reveal...  I was told they were a European exclusive and not available here in the US. I had lost hope till I got to my last H stop in Cannes France
> The Rene Caovilla blingy boots in the picture are my last years favorite... But H has stolen my
> CDC's are in the picture as inspiration for the ULTIMATE H BOOT ( at least for me...) Thank you for letting me share my friends...*




Congratulations on your new Lou boots, they were very limited but available in the US at Madison, BH and SF in August when I got mine. They are the best and make me so happy when I wear them! Hope you had a wonderful shopping adventure as always!


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Introducing my new-to-me Bolide 27! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ari

Sarah_sarah said:


> Today I got scarves.  My SO has been approved so I was extra excited. The 100% cashmere is so soft and I needed the extra warmth. I am not a scarf person but I guess I am slowly converting.
> 
> View attachment 3217996
> 
> View attachment 3217997
> View attachment 3217998




These are gorgeous ! Congrats Sarah! What did you order?


----------



## ari

4dayslikethese said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Bolide 27! Thanks for letting me share!




Congrats! It is a very beautiful Bolide!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgy... are they both black with ghw???




Yes, they are [emoji13]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ari said:


> These are gorgeous ! Congrats Sarah! What did you order?




Thanks Ari. I was looking at your recent post, wondering how much I would love to see your bag collection. 
I gave my SM a list. Seems chevre was not possible so my favorite colour Etain, togo or swift B30 brushed PHW with BA (unless they have the pinks I had written but seems confetti is out). I guess the interior will be a surprise and I love it.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

ari said:


> Congrats! It is a very beautiful Bolide!



Thank you Ari!


----------



## Dluvch

4dayslikethese said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Bolide 27! Thanks for letting me share!



I love the color! Congratulations


----------



## Dluvch

******** said:


> *I travelled all through France with a picture of these Hermes boots I am about to reveal...  I was told they were a European exclusive and not available here in the US. I had lost hope till I got to my last H stop in Cannes France
> The Rene Caovilla blingy boots in the picture are my last years favorite... But H has stolen my
> CDC's are in the picture as inspiration for the ULTIMATE H BOOT ( at least for me...) Thank you for letting me share my friends...*



Very nice!  Purse bob you are the queen of bags and now boots


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kelly wallet in rouge casaque [emoji16]


----------



## atomic110

******** said:


> *I travelled all through France with a picture of these Hermes boots I am about to reveal...  I was told they were a European exclusive and not available here in the US. I had lost hope till I got to my last H stop in Cannes France
> The Rene Caovilla blingy boots in the picture are my last years favorite... But H has stolen my
> CDC's are in the picture as inspiration for the ULTIMATE H BOOT ( at least for me...) Thank you for letting me share my friends...*


&#10084;your CDCs
and the boots is stunning! Thanks for sharing it with us





nadineluv said:


> Santa arrived early!!! [emoji318]&#127997;
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> Introducing Miss Etoupe!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;
> Thanks for letting me share!!!
> View attachment 3219049
> 
> Size 28cm in Togo leather. [emoji8]


So cute! This is one of  the best color and it go well  with almost anything! Congrats~





4dayslikethese said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Bolide 27! Thanks for letting me share!


Red Bolide! That's beautiful


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Dira919 said:


> I love the color! Congratulations





atomic110 said:


> Red Bolide! That's beautiful



Thank you ladies! 



Natalie j said:


> Kelly wallet in rouge casaque [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219391



Beautiful! Rouge casaque is my favourite red!


----------



## nadineluv

Natalie j said:


> Kelly wallet in rouge casaque [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219391




Gorgeous Kelly wallet!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

atomic110 said:


> [emoji173]your CDCs
> and the boots is stunning! Thanks for sharing it with us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! This is one of  the best color and it go well  with almost anything! Congrats~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Bolide! That's beautiful




Thanks atomic!! [emoji8] 
Yes it's a great color! So much prettier in person [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> Kelly wallet in rouge casaque [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219391



RC ROCKS! Stunning purchase Natalie!



4dayslikethese said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Bolide 27! Thanks for letting me share!




Your bolide looks gorgeous!! Many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## nadineluv

4dayslikethese said:


> Introducing my new-to-me Bolide 27! Thanks for letting me share!




Beautiful bolide, congrats!


----------



## sparklelisab

papilloncristal said:


> Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation
> 
> View attachment 3218696
> 
> View attachment 3218697
> 
> View attachment 3218698
> 
> 
> And my work bag for tomorrow:
> View attachment 3218699



Absolutely exquisite!  What a duo and with your Fendi puff, precious. Congratulations on your perfect pair.


----------



## buffalogal

Natalie j said:


> Kelly wallet in rouge casaque [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219391


Such a pretty color. Congrats!


----------



## cavalla

My SA is an angel. I made a wish and she always gives me more than I wished for. 

I came home with three bello rodeos.


----------



## buffalogal

cavalla said:


> My SA is an angel. I made a wish and she always gives me more than I wished for.
> 
> I came home with three bello rodeos.
> 
> View attachment 3219963


Stampede!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

******** said:


> *I travelled all through France with a picture of these Hermes boots I am about to reveal...  I was told they were a European exclusive and not available here in the US. I had lost hope till I got to my last H stop in Cannes France
> The Rene Caovilla blingy boots in the picture are my last years favorite... But H has stolen my
> CDC's are in the picture as inspiration for the ULTIMATE H BOOT ( at least for me...) Thank you for letting me share my friends...*


Speechless...amazing boots. Love the CDCs


----------



## Sparkledolll

4dayslikethese said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Rouge casaque is my favourite red!







nadineluv said:


> Gorgeous Kelly wallet!!! [emoji173]&#65039;







eternallove4bag said:


> RC ROCKS! Stunning purchase Natalie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bolide looks gorgeous!! Many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







buffalogal said:


> Such a pretty color. Congrats!




Thank you Ladies! I'm in Paris today so I will have to try my luck [emoji1]


----------



## MYH

cavalla said:


> My SA is an angel. I made a wish and she always gives me more than I wished for.
> 
> I came home with three bello rodeos.
> 
> View attachment 3219963



All lovely but I have a soft spot for tosca and Orange.


----------



## atomic110

With these, may I announce this is going to be my 'official' closure of H shopping for the year 2015. It has been lovely and wonderful, Thanks everyone for being supportive and best friends &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
I'll be in 'not so far land' with limited  internet access. So apologise in advance if  you didn't hear  from me soon
*p.s. pardon me for sharing the same post on another thread , I just can't help it &#128517;


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> With these, may I announce this is going to be my 'official' closure of H shopping for the year 2015. It has been lovely and wonderful, Thanks everyone for being supportive and best friends [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> I'll be in 'not so far land' with limited  internet access. So apologise in advance if  you didn't hear  from me soon
> *p.s. pardon me for sharing the same post on another thread , I just can't help it [emoji28]




Can't wait to see what you purchased! [emoji7] Happy holidays!


----------



## kobe939

OnlyloveH said:


> Just wanted to share my joy for my own Christmas gift - Lindy 26 from Zurich and Birkin 30 from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217791




Oh my, how lovely!! These are gorgeous Christmas presents, enjoy!


----------



## Pursebop

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congratulations on your new Lou boots, they were very limited but available in the US at Madison, BH and SF in August when I got mine. They are the best and make me so happy when I wear them! Hope you had a wonderful shopping adventure as always!


*Yay! We are twinsies then. I wish I had known that they were available here. I was told by my Chicago Hermes team that they were a European exclusive.
They had the Hermes kicks here, but not the boots. And I didn't know they were called LOU...
Thank you for sharing...might you remember what you paid for them if you don't mind my asking?  *


----------



## MSO13

******** said:


> *Yay! We are twinsies then. I wish I had known that they were available here. I was told by my Chicago Hermes team that they were a European exclusive.
> They had the Hermes kicks here, but not the boots. And I didn't know they were called LOU...
> Thank you for sharing...might you remember what you paid for them if you don't mind my asking?  *



No problem at all, I'm actually curious to see you do your "handbag math" on these. I paid $3075 for them with no sales tax on shoes in PA. My SM had to have them transferred in for me. You probably saved a ton buying them in Europe I hope!

The sneakers are called Lennox I think and I love them too but I could only go for one pair and the boots were the ultimate for me. I get so many compliments on them.  I'm sure you'll wear them well, congrats again!

Here's a link to my thread when I bought them


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

cavalla said:


> My SA is an angel. I made a wish and she always gives me more than I wished for.
> 
> I came home with three bello rodeos.
> 
> View attachment 3219963


super cute  my favourite is the navy blue one


----------



## htkt

Came back from vacation with this beauty.


----------



## Blueboxes

My gorgeous new Notebook &#10084;&#65039;
Was very lucky to get it, as it was the last in Oz !!!
Besides the amazing leather , how beautiful is the paper ? Just outstanding ...
Hopelessly in love with Hermès...the leather, the silk, even the paper...if only I could actually afford this brand, lol
Merry Christmas everyone, wishing you love and light and lots of orange boxes under the tree.
&#10084;&#65039;&#127774;&#127818;&#127876;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cucomelon5

htkt said:


> Came back from vacation with this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3220368



Wow, that's beautiful!  What color/leather is that?


----------



## Jymminy

I treated myself to an early Christmas present....I love my first Birkin&#128525;


----------



## Blueboxes

Jymminy said:


> I treated myself to an early Christmas present....I love my first Birkin&#128525;



That is amazing !!! What colour is it ?
Congratulations &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jymminy

It's orange Epsom


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Jymminy said:


> I treated myself to an early Christmas present....I love my first Birkin&#128525;



Beautiful in Epsom !! Congrats.


----------



## lipeach21

Congrats!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

htkt said:


> Came back from vacation with this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3220368



Stunning! Many congrats on scoring this beauty!! [emoji173]&#65039;



Blueboxes said:


> My gorgeous new Notebook [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Was very lucky to get it, as it was the last in Oz !!!
> 
> Besides the amazing leather , how beautiful is the paper ? Just outstanding ...
> 
> Hopelessly in love with Hermès...the leather, the silk, even the paper...if only I could actually afford this brand, lol
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone, wishing you love and light and lots of orange boxes under the tree.
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji274][emoji521][emoji319][emoji173]&#65039;



Merry Christmas Blueboxes! I love your notebook! So elegant and stylish!! I know how you feel about H! It's got amazing craftsmanship on everything it puts out there[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Jymminy said:


> I treated myself to an early Christmas present....I love my first Birkin[emoji7]




Congrats on your gorgeous first B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; love the color!! It's quintessential H[emoji7]


----------



## Jymminy

Thank you. It was not an easy decision as I thought I wanted a Birkin in Clemence. But Orange is so elegant in Epsom and it was calling my name&#128521;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Little Pre Xmas presents - 
Kelly belt Epsom Noir
	

		
			
		

		
	



90cm silk L Arbre du Vent CW 12 Bleu/Fuchsia/turquoise 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Kelly gloves violet anemone


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Little Pre Xmas presents -
> Kelly belt Epsom Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220579
> 
> 90cm silk L Arbre du Vent CW 12 Bleu/Fuchsia/turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220581
> View attachment 3220586
> 
> Kelly gloves violet anemone
> View attachment 3220592
> View attachment 3220594




Oh yay! Twins on the scarf Kat. I love the gloves and belt too.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yay! Twins on the scarf Kat. I love the gloves and belt too.




Thank you Pocketbook Pup. I need to thank you for the enabling after seeing your post. I wasn't so sure of getting it at first since I'm not an all time scarf person. But after getting the gloves I thought the scarf goes so well with them. Thank you.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Little Pre Xmas presents -
> Kelly belt Epsom Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220579
> 
> 90cm silk L Arbre du Vent CW 12 Bleu/Fuchsia/turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220581
> View attachment 3220586
> 
> Kelly gloves violet anemone
> View attachment 3220592
> View attachment 3220594




Congrats on these presents. Great addition to your beautiful collection.


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats on these presents. Great addition to your beautiful collection.




Thank you PrestigeH.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Little Pre Xmas presents -
> Kelly belt Epsom Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220579
> 
> 90cm silk L Arbre du Vent CW 12 Bleu/Fuchsia/turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220581
> View attachment 3220586
> 
> Kelly gloves violet anemone
> View attachment 3220592
> View attachment 3220594


Oh *Kat*, you did it again! All beautiful scores before Christmas!&#128525;


cavalla said:


> My SA is an angel. I made a wish and she always gives me more than I wished for.
> I came home with three bello rodeos.
> View attachment 3219963


*cavalla*, Your SA really an angel~ I have the same rodeos as yours but I got it from 3 different SA... haha


******** said:


> *Yay! We are twinsies then. I wish I had known that they were available here. I was told by my Chicago Hermes team that they were a European exclusive.
> They had the Hermes kicks here, but not the boots. And I didn't know they were called LOU...
> Thank you for sharing...might you remember what you paid for them if you don't mind my asking?  *


* *********, Another stunning shoes~ so cool!



Blueboxes said:


> My gorgeous new Notebook &#10084;&#65039;
> Was very lucky to get it, as it was the last in Oz !!!
> Besides the amazing leather , how beautiful is the paper ? Just outstanding ...
> Hopelessly in love with Hermès...the leather, the silk, even the paper...if only I could actually afford this brand, lol
> Merry Christmas everyone, wishing you love and light and lots of orange boxes under the tree.
> &#10084;&#65039;&#127774;&#127818;&#127876;&#10084;&#65039;


Merry Christmas *Blueboxes*! Yes, H has a beautiful stationary collection and you has just scored one of them ! Very lovely&#128522;



htkt said:


> Came back from vacation with this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3220368


Hi * htkt*, I get your trip is very fruitful one ~ congrats to you~


Jymminy said:


> I treated myself to an early Christmas present....I love my first Birkin&#128525;


Congrats * Jymminy*! First B always special &#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Oh *Kat*, you did it again! All beautiful scores before Christmas![emoji7]



Thank you dear. Still waiting for your reveal! [emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

cavalla said:


> My SA is an angel. I made a wish and she always gives me more than I wished for.
> 
> I came home with three bello rodeos.
> 
> View attachment 3219963




How lovely!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Jymminy said:


> I treated myself to an early Christmas present....I love my first Birkin[emoji7]




Perfect Xmas present! Huge congrats!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

htkt said:


> Came back from vacation with this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3220368




What a wonderful present to bring back from vacation. Big congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Blueboxes said:


> My gorgeous new Notebook [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Was very lucky to get it, as it was the last in Oz !!!
> 
> Besides the amazing leather , how beautiful is the paper ? Just outstanding ...
> 
> Hopelessly in love with Hermès...the leather, the silk, even the paper...if only I could actually afford this brand, lol
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone, wishing you love and light and lots of orange boxes under the tree.
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji274][emoji521][emoji319][emoji173]&#65039;




Such a lovely notebook. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

******** said:


> *Yay! We are twinsies then. I wish I had known that they were available here. I was told by my Chicago Hermes team that they were a European exclusive.
> 
> They had the Hermes kicks here, but not the boots. And I didn't know they were called LOU...
> 
> Thank you for sharing...might you remember what you paid for them if you don't mind my asking?  *




The boots are so cool. Congrats ********.


----------



## Jymminy

atomic110 said:


> Oh *Kat*, you did it again! All beautiful scores before Christmas!&#128525;
> 
> *cavalla*, Your SA really an angel~ I have the same rodeos as yours but I got it from 3 different SA... haha
> 
> * *********, Another stunning shoes~ so cool!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas *Blueboxes*! Yes, H has a beautiful stationary collection and you has just scored one of them ! Very lovely&#128522;
> 
> 
> Hi * htkt*, I get your trip is very fruitful one ~ congrats to you~
> 
> Congrats * Jymminy*! First B always special &#128522;


So is orange the new black?  I wanted a color that was beautiful but practical too.  I think orange accomplishes both.  A bit of bling with the GHW and the toughness of the Epsom leather.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear. Still waiting for your reveal! [emoji8]





Lollipop15 said:


> Can't wait to see what you purchased! [emoji7] Happy holidays!


Here there  are * Kat.Lee, Lollipop15*... Keke 
Mostly past season scrave with the color that I've been looking for and my SA manage to find them for me before H raise price next year. &#128518;&#128518;
A special mention is the dip dye 140cm Cavalcadour multicolor pink/violet/corail, it's so special! And not to forget the the SS16 Marche du Zambeze in bleu azur/ brun/ grit, it is a stunning color! And last but not least my first PM baby rodeo in Agneau Milo Aq Bleu Malte / Oran
Okie, that's  the wrap~ &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Here there  are * Kat.Lee, Lollipop15*... Keke
> Mostly past season scrave with the color that I've been looking for and my SA manage to find them for me before H raise price next year. [emoji38][emoji38]
> A special mention is the dip dye 140cm Cavalcadour multicolor pink/violet/corail, it's so special! And not to forget the the SS16 Marche du Zambeze in bleu azur/ brun/ grit, it is a stunning color! And last but not least my first PM baby rodeo in Agneau Milo Aq Bleu Malte / Oran
> Okie, that's  the wrap~ [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




All beautiful goodies you've got here. Really happy for you to have found what you've looking for. What a fruitful wrap for 2015!! Happy holidays with all your beautiful love!!


----------



## htkt

cucomelon5 said:


> Wow, that's beautiful!  What color/leather is that?




It's bleu sapphire in swift leather


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Here there  are * Kat.Lee, Lollipop15*... Keke
> Mostly past season scrave with the color that I've been looking for and my SA manage to find them for me before H raise price next year. [emoji38][emoji38]
> A special mention is the dip dye 140cm Cavalcadour multicolor pink/violet/corail, it's so special! And not to forget the the SS16 Marche du Zambeze in bleu azur/ brun/ grit, it is a stunning color! And last but not least my first PM baby rodeo in Agneau Milo Aq Bleu Malte / Oran
> Okie, that's  the wrap~ [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Congrats Atomic. I will be tracking u down for the rodeo. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> Here there  are * Kat.Lee, Lollipop15*... Keke
> Mostly past season scrave with the color that I've been looking for and my SA manage to find them for me before H raise price next year. &#128518;&#128518;
> A special mention is the dip dye 140cm Cavalcadour multicolor pink/violet/corail, it's so special! And not to forget the the SS16 Marche du Zambeze in bleu azur/ brun/ grit, it is a stunning color! And last but not least my first PM baby rodeo in Agneau Milo Aq Bleu Malte / Oran
> Okie, that's  the wrap~ &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Wow I love them all. Congrats on finding these lovely scarves and cute PM rodeo! So happy for you!  Hope you enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Lollipop15

Kat.Lee said:


> Little Pre Xmas presents -
> Kelly belt Epsom Noir
> 90cm silk L Arbre du Vent CW 12 Bleu/Fuchsia/turquoise
> Kelly gloves violet anemone



Congrats on your purchases Kat! You have a beautiful collection  Merry Xmas in advance!


----------



## HGT

Kat.Lee said:


> Little Pre Xmas presents -
> Kelly belt Epsom Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220579
> 
> 90cm silk L Arbre du Vent CW 12 Bleu/Fuchsia/turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220581
> View attachment 3220586
> 
> Kelly gloves violet anemone
> View attachment 3220592
> View attachment 3220594




Congrats Kat! Can't wait too see your model shots with the Kelly Belt!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> All beautiful goodies you've got here. Really happy for you to have found what you've looking for. What a fruitful wrap for 2015!! Happy holidays with all your beautiful love!!





PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Atomic. I will be tracking u down for the rodeo. [emoji12][emoji317][emoji12][emoji317]





Lollipop15 said:


> Wow I love them all. Congrats on finding these lovely scarves and cute PM rodeo! So happy for you!  Hope you enjoy your holiday.


Thanks my dear * Kat, PrestigeH, Lollipop*! You too, a fruitful year of 2015 and many more to come ~


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats on your purchases Kat! You have a beautiful collection  Merry Xmas in advance!



Thank you so much Lollipop15. Pre Merry Xmas to you too. Hope all your Xmas wishes come true! 



HGT said:


> Congrats Kat! Can't wait too see your model shots with the Kelly Belt!




Thank you dear. Sure. Mod shots coming. [emoji8]


----------



## htkt

Kat.Lee said:


> What a wonderful present to bring back from vacation. Big congrats.




Thank you! It's also my first H bag. So lucky to meet a very nice SA in Honolulu.


----------



## htkt

atomic110 said:


> Oh *Kat*, you did it again! All beautiful scores before Christmas![emoji7]
> 
> *cavalla*, Your SA really an angel~ I have the same rodeos as yours but I got it from 3 different SA... haha
> 
> * *********, Another stunning shoes~ so cool!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas *Blueboxes*! Yes, H has a beautiful stationary collection and you has just scored one of them ! Very lovely[emoji4]
> 
> 
> Hi * htkt*, I get your trip is very fruitful one ~ congrats to you~
> 
> Congrats * Jymminy*! First B always special [emoji4]




Thank you! Didn't expect to get this just by walking in. Feel so lucky. It's also my first H bag. Will share my experience later.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Here there  are * Kat.Lee, Lollipop15*... Keke
> Mostly past season scrave with the color that I've been looking for and my SA manage to find them for me before H raise price next year. [emoji38][emoji38]
> A special mention is the dip dye 140cm Cavalcadour multicolor pink/violet/corail, it's so special! And not to forget the the SS16 Marche du Zambeze in bleu azur/ brun/ grit, it is a stunning color! And last but not least my first PM baby rodeo in Agneau Milo Aq Bleu Malte / Oran
> Okie, that's  the wrap~ [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Hehehe come join me on ban island my friend but what a way to wrap 2015!! Drooling over your beautiful purchases [emoji7][emoji7]



Kat.Lee said:


> Little Pre Xmas presents -
> Kelly belt Epsom Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220579
> 
> 90cm silk L Arbre du Vent CW 12 Bleu/Fuchsia/turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220581
> View attachment 3220586
> 
> Kelly gloves violet anemone
> View attachment 3220592
> View attachment 3220594




Oh Kat I love Arbre and these gorgeous gloves go so beautifully with it!! The belt is divine! You are making me want one too!!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;Another round of fabulous purchases my dear [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## Sparkledolll

My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]


----------



## Serva1

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874




Congrats Natalie, an amazing bag and good size [emoji1] Just in time for Christmas, so happy for you!!!


----------



## megt10

******** said:


> *Yay! We are twinsies then. I wish I had known that they were available here. I was told by my Chicago Hermes team that they were a European exclusive.
> They had the Hermes kicks here, but not the boots. And I didn't know they were called LOU...
> Thank you for sharing...might you remember what you paid for them if you don't mind my asking?  *



They are awesome.


----------



## megt10

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874



Twins. You are going to love this bag. It is so versatile. Congratulations.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Little Pre Xmas presents -
> Kelly belt Epsom Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220579
> 
> 90cm silk L Arbre du Vent CW 12 Bleu/Fuchsia/turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220581
> View attachment 3220586
> 
> Kelly gloves violet anemone
> View attachment 3220592
> View attachment 3220594



Wow!! Great items! We twins on belt &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874




STUNNING!! GT is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Natalie, an amazing bag and good size [emoji1] Just in time for Christmas, so happy for you!!!







megt10 said:


> Twins. You are going to love this bag. It is so versatile. Congratulations.







eternallove4bag said:


> STUNNING!! GT is gorgeous!!




Thank you ladies! I am still amazed that the call came just before Christmas! I had asked for Gris T or black so I couldn't be happier. Happy holiday to you all [emoji319][emoji319][emoji2][emoji2][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874




Gorgeous!!!! You are doing amazing this month!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Dluvch

Natalie j said:


> Thank you ladies! I am still amazed that the call came just before Christmas! I had asked for Gris T or black so I couldn't be happier. Happy holiday to you all [emoji319][emoji319][emoji2][emoji2][emoji16][emoji16]



Congratulations she is stunning!


----------



## Kat.Lee

htkt said:


> Thank you! It's also my first H bag. So lucky to meet a very nice SA in Honolulu.




Truly lucky! I'll try my luck when I visit there one day!! [emoji2]


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Kat I love Arbre and these gorgeous gloves go so beautifully with it!! The belt is divine! You are making me want one too!!! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;Another round of fabulous purchases my dear [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;




Thank you dear. Although these are small things, they make me feel very happy and contented.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874




Gorgeous bag - Perfect present!! Huge congrats.


----------



## mygoodies

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874




Awwwww such a BEAUTYYYYYYY!!! Many congratulations dear. Perfect Xmas treat!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874




Woohoo congrats. Nice addition. Show us some action pics soon. [emoji12]&#129299;


----------



## Sparkledolll

BBC said:


> Gorgeous!!!! You are doing amazing this month!!! Congratulations!







Dira919 said:


> Congratulations she is stunning!







Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous bag - Perfect present!! Huge congrats.







mygoodies said:


> Awwwww such a BEAUTYYYYYYY!!! Many congratulations dear. Perfect Xmas treat!!!!







PrestigeH said:


> Woohoo congrats. Nice addition. Show us some action pics soon. [emoji12]&#129299;




Thank you so much! Gris T is my dream colour so I feel very lucky. Happy holiday ladies! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## pattyui

papilloncristal said:


> Sorry for coming back late. I've been fully concentrated on my work since I came back from holiday...  As promised here are the two gems I've scored during my vacation
> 
> View attachment 3218696
> 
> View attachment 3218697
> 
> View attachment 3218698
> 
> 
> And my work bag for tomorrow:
> View attachment 3218699



wow so beautiful , congratulations. what colour are they?


----------



## pattyui

Sterre said:


> My first B30!! Black togo ghw [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3213775



wow lucky you . this combo is my dream. congratulations!!!


----------



## weibandy

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874



Elegant and beautiful!  What a nice surprise your SA gave you!


----------



## Blueboxes

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874



Beautiful &#128536;


----------



## Pursebop

MrsOwen3 said:


> No problem at all, I'm actually curious to see you do your "handbag math" on these. I paid $3075 for them with no sales tax on shoes in PA. My SM had to have them transferred in for me. You probably saved a ton buying them in Europe I hope!
> 
> The sneakers are called Lennox I think and I love them too but I could only go for one pair and the boots were the ultimate for me. I get so many compliments on them.  I'm sure you'll wear them well, congrats again!
> 
> Here's a link to my thread when I bought them



*MrsOwen3 I would love to share the handbag math for our boots but unfortunately I have misplaced the itemized receipt from the Cannes boutique. I paid 4285 euros for 3 items... the boots, an exotic kelly dog extreme, & a cashmere shawl. If anyone can help with the prices of the other two items we can calculate backwards 

It would appear I did save considerably! 

The boots look fabulous on you... thank you for sharing your reveal thread  I look forward to putting them into rotation. I was traveling extensively this fall & sadly I did not open them now till my return. Its only the beginning of winter here in Chicago so I am sure I will have lots of time to wear them still...*


----------



## Sparkledolll

weibandy said:


> Elegant and beautiful!  What a nice surprise your SA gave you!







Blueboxes said:


> Beautiful [emoji8]




Thank you! It was a real surprise, I wasn't expecting much as it is so close to Christmas so I thought no deliveries. This was the best surprise! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Le.everlynn

My score last week from the boutique Constance III 24 in Epsom rouge casaque ghw $9650 retail before tax in U.S.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Le.everlynn said:


> My score last week from the boutique Constance III 24 in Epsom rouge casaque ghw $9650 retail before tax in U.S.
> View attachment 3221264



Wow!! It looks stunning on you. Congratulation and just in time for christmas! 



Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874



Its beautiful! My fav neutral color indeed. Congratulation!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bought a Caducee Rock 100 cm CS scarf in BdeP/Prune for DH and it's so beautiful that I want to keep it for myself! Pics soon. Is there a thread about the 100 cms for women? I LOVE this size.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nadineluv said:


> Thanks tonkamama!!! I seriously need H rehab!!! [emoji51][emoji4][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks VigeeLeBrun!! [emoji8]
> This has to be my favorite Kelly!! I just adore the color and size!! [emoji39]



The SIZE is incredible, love it!  How much can you fit into it?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Le.everlynn said:


> My score last week from the boutique Constance III 24 in Epsom rouge casaque ghw $9650 retail before tax in U.S.
> View attachment 3221264




Absolutely stunning my dear! Love RC!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874







Le.everlynn said:


> My score last week from the boutique Constance III 24 in Epsom rouge casaque ghw $9650 retail before tax in U.S.
> View attachment 3221264




Beautiful bags, Ladies!  Enjoy them.


----------



## ms08c

Natalie j said:


> Kelly wallet in rouge casaque [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219391


It's beautiful, I have the same one in Etain. Congrats!


----------



## ms08c

Le.everlynn said:


> My score last week from the boutique Constance III 24 in Epsom rouge casaque ghw $9650 retail before tax in U.S.
> View attachment 3221264


It's a gorgeous color. Congrats!


----------



## ms08c

Jymminy said:


> I treated myself to an early Christmas present....I love my first Birkin&#128525;


Congratulations!!


----------



## ms08c

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874


Congratulations!


----------



## Taro

My new from boutique Lindy 26 (here with new medium size Chanel O Case), both black with ghw which is my fav combo! I'm so happy to have found my black Lindy 26!


----------



## ari

Le.everlynn said:


> My score last week from the boutique Constance III 24 in Epsom rouge casaque ghw $9650 retail before tax in U.S.
> View attachment 3221264



Gorgeous Constance ! Congrats! Wear it in good health!


----------



## ari

Taro said:


> My new from boutique Lindy 26 (here with new medium size Chanel O Case), both black with ghw which is my fav combo! I'm so happy to have found my black Lindy 26!



Congrats, both are beautiful, please post mod pictures!


----------



## Lovehermes89

Taro said:


> My new from boutique Lindy 26 (here with new medium size Chanel O Case), both black with ghw which is my fav combo! I'm so happy to have found my black Lindy 26!



Wow you score something really rare! Barely seen a lindy in ghw! Congratulation!


----------



## ms08c

The micro rivale bracelet in Bamboo Green Gold plated hardware. It's beautiful.


----------



## Miss Al

She came just in time before Christmas! My 2nd B. Gris T Birkin 30 togo ghw!


----------



## Kkho

Congrats Miss Al! Glad you managed to get your hands on a Gris T! Well done.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Miss Al said:


> She came just in time before Christmas! My 2nd B. Gris T Birkin 30 togo ghw!




Congrats dear! I got mine yesterday too with PHW. It's amazing how the HW make the bag look completely different! [emoji319][emoji4]


----------



## Miss Al

Kkho said:


> Congrats Miss Al! Glad you managed to get your hands on a Gris T! Well done.



Thank Kkho.  I realized that with H, patience is a virtue. I even turned down rose sakura B25 annd K25... geesh... 



Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! I got mine yesterday too with PHW. It's amazing how the HW make the bag look completely different! [emoji319][emoji4]



We are sort of twins then! Congrats to you too! The bags look different due to the lighting.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]


----------



## Baglover121

Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573




So beautiful the size is perfect for you,


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573



Not messy at all, Natalie. You look gorgeous! Love the the size and color on you.


----------



## Jymminy

ms08c said:


> Congratulations!!



Thank you!  I hope I made the right choice


----------



## Sparkledolll

Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful the size is perfect for you,







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Not messy at all, Natalie. You look gorgeous! Love the the size and color on you.




Thank you ladies! I'm so in love with my bag, I think the PHW makes the bag more casual. Happy holidays [emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## HPassion

Le.everlynn said:


> My score last week from the boutique Constance III 24 in Epsom rouge casaque ghw $9650 retail before tax in U.S.
> View attachment 3221264



I've been offered the same bag! May I ask how tall you are for reference? Thanks !


----------



## crazyforbag

Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573


 


Thank you!! I am the same height as you!! I love it on you!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

HPassion said:


> I've been offered the same bag! May I ask how tall you are for reference? Thanks !



Lucky lady! It's a gorgeous bag, I would snap it up in a second


----------



## Sparkledolll

crazyforbag said:


> Thank you!! I am the same height as you!! I love it on you!!




Thanks dear, happy to help! [emoji1]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874




Congrats on scoring a beautiful Gris T is this size !! Your SA is your Santa.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573


Looks great on you  The size is perfect!


----------



## temps

Le.everlynn said:


> My score last week from the boutique Constance III 24 in Epsom rouge casaque ghw $9650 retail before tax in U.S.
> View attachment 3221264




Such a beautiful red. Congrats!




Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573




Thanks for sharing! I looooove your coat!!! And the B, of course.


----------



## mygoodies

Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573




Ooooohhh she's STUNNING!!!! Loooove thissssss. ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats on scoring a beautiful Gris T is this size !! Your SA is your Santa.







Hanna Flaneur said:


> Looks great on you  The size is perfect!







temps said:


> Such a beautiful red. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! I looooove your coat!!! And the B, of course.







mygoodies said:


> Ooooohhh she's STUNNING!!!! Loooove thissssss. ENJOY!!!!




Thank you thank you [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997; wishing everyone a happy Christmas and I hope Santa bring you orange boxes [emoji521][emoji521][emoji319][emoji319][emoji2]


----------



## ms08c

Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573


 Congrats! Looks good on you.


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573




So beautiful - it is perfect size!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Taro said:


> My new from boutique Lindy 26 (here with new medium size Chanel O Case), both black with ghw which is my fav combo! I'm so happy to have found my black Lindy 26!



Love your Lindy and that Chanel O case is my absolute favorite [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Miss Al said:


> She came just in time before Christmas! My 2nd B. Gris T Birkin 30 togo ghw!



Many congrats!! GT is such a fabulous color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573




Perfect size!!


----------



## sassygee

A Very Red, Merry Christmas. I already posted in the Kelly wallet club subform. My new Kelly Medium sized RC with gold hardware in Epsom.
	

		
			
		

		
	










Happy holidays and thanks for letting me share.


----------



## okiern1981

Got a Toile and Swift Ghillies B35 coming, but received my garden party and silk in Azap in lime for xmas.  Merry Xmas to me!


----------



## Miss Al

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats!! GT is such a fabulous color[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you dear. When the SM and store senior SA said Gris T is a good choice, I know I made the right decision. The colour is fabulous and versatile. She fits well in my bag collection. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## megt10

Jymminy said:


> I treated myself to an early Christmas present....I love my first Birkin&#128525;


Wow, this is beautiful. Congratulations. 


Kat.Lee said:


> Little Pre Xmas presents -
> Kelly belt Epsom Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220579
> 
> 90cm silk L Arbre du Vent CW 12 Bleu/Fuchsia/turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220581
> View attachment 3220586
> 
> Kelly gloves violet anemone
> View attachment 3220592
> View attachment 3220594



Gorgeous purchases Kat. I am so far behind again on this thread. Probably a good thing since I need to be placed on ban island. I love the color of the gloves.


----------



## TenaciousB

Finally got this on the mail, Promenade a Versailles scarf. Thanks to this forum [emoji319]Merry Xmas all.


----------



## rainneday

TenaciousB said:


> Finally got this on the mail, Promenade a Versailles scarf. Thanks to this forum [emoji319]Merry Xmas all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222639



Oh my goodness, this is so pretty! Is this the only CW for this design? I love these colors.


----------



## rainneday

sassygee said:


> A Very Red, Merry Christmas. I already posted in the Kelly wallet club subform. My new Kelly Medium sized RC with gold hardware in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222493
> View attachment 3222494
> View attachment 3222495
> View attachment 3222496
> View attachment 3222497
> View attachment 3222498
> View attachment 3222499
> 
> 
> Happy holidays and thanks for letting me share.



Lovely wallet, the color is gorgeous on Epsom. Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573




Cute coat and congrats on your gorgeous Gris T!  



sassygee said:


> A Very Red, Merry Christmas. I already posted in the Kelly wallet club subform. My new Kelly Medium sized RC with gold hardware in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222493
> View attachment 3222494
> View attachment 3222495
> View attachment 3222496
> View attachment 3222497
> View attachment 3222498
> View attachment 3222499
> 
> 
> Happy holidays and thanks for letting me share.




Love the medium size!



TenaciousB said:


> Finally got this on the mail, Promenade a Versailles scarf. Thanks to this forum [emoji319]Merry Xmas all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222639




So beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## TenaciousB

rainneday said:


> Oh my goodness, this is so pretty! Is this the only CW for this design? I love these colors.







Txoceangirl said:


> So beautiful, congratulations!




Thanks rainneday & txoceangirl. I think it's the only CW available. Here is the full scarf pic.


----------



## rainneday

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks rainneday & txoceangirl. I think it's the only CW available. Here is the full scarf pic.
> View attachment 3222741



Oh wow, I saw this in another thread but it seemed different to me, must be the lighting. It contains a rainbow of color, stunning! Thank you for the pic!


----------



## Nankali

Natalie j said:


> My amazing SA rang me yesterday to say that he has something that will make me really happy but wouldn't tell me what it was on the phone as he wanted it to be a surprise! Of course I didn't sleep well last night and rushed to the store this morning and came home with B30 Gris T with PHW. Happy holidays everyone [emoji16][emoji319][emoji16][emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220874



She is GORGEOUS!!  Top on my wishlist as well.  Hope to be in your shoes some day in the future.. Congrats dear, and enjoy!


----------



## dooneybaby

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks rainneday & txoceangirl. I think it's the only CW available. Here is the full scarf pic.
> View attachment 3222741


Yes, it was the only colorway available. But it looks so much better on than it does flat. It really is a gorgeous scarf! I love mine!


----------



## bluerosespf

sassygee said:


> A Very Red, Merry Christmas. I already posted in the Kelly wallet club subform. My new Kelly Medium sized RC with gold hardware in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222493
> View attachment 3222494
> View attachment 3222495
> View attachment 3222496
> View attachment 3222497
> View attachment 3222498
> View attachment 3222499
> 
> 
> Happy holidays and thanks for letting me share.



Wow! Beautiful color and great size.

Did you have trouble finding a Medium? I've wanted a compact for some time and never see them. I really regret not buying one back in the day when they were on H.com.

>>Nevermind! I read your story in the Clubhouse thread!


----------



## sassygee

TenaciousB said:


> Finally got this on the mail, Promenade a Versailles scarf. Thanks to this forum [emoji319]Merry Xmas all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222639



Congrats Tenacious, very nice limited edition scarf.  I am sure you will really enjoy those vibrant colors in your rotation.  Happy holidays.  It is nice to know some of the proceeds will go toward restoration efforts



rainneday said:


> Lovely wallet, the color is gorgeous on Epsom. Congrats!


 Thanks so much.  I really wanted a red color wallet to go with my RG SO 30 B,  While i was waiting I did get the opportunity to see the medium sized and thought it would be a great addition to my rotation



Txoceangirl said:


> Cute coat and congrats on your gorgeous Gris T!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the medium size!
> Thanks Txocean, I think I am going to really like the compact size..Similarly, I have a Lagon bearn and also enjoy that wallet as well.  Sometimes great things comes in small packages!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful, congratulations!





TenaciousB said:


> Thanks rainneday & txoceangirl. I think it's the only CW available. Here is the full scarf pic.
> View attachment 3222741



Wow, love the detail of this scarf.  Thanks for sharing!



bluerosespf said:


> Wow! Beautiful color and great size.
> 
> Did you have trouble finding a Medium? I've wanted a compact for some time and never see them. I really regret not buying one back in the day when they were on H.com.
> 
> >>Nevermind! I read your story in the Clubhouse thread!



Thanks so much.  Glad you were able to get your questions answered.  I was happy they did a nation-wide search.  Makes the holiday brighter.


----------



## eternallove4bag

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks rainneday & txoceangirl. I think it's the only CW available. Here is the full scarf pic.
> View attachment 3222741




STUNNING! You got a true beauty!


----------



## Tuned83

First bit of Hermes from my brother for Christmas. Perfect for hot Nigerian weather and so very comfortable.


----------



## newbiebag

My 30cm Birkin Gris Tourterelle, Togo leather PHW. Yay!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tuned83 said:


> First bit of Hermes from my brother for Christmas. Perfect for hot Nigerian weather and so very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3223056




So pretty!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

newbiebag said:


> My 30cm Birkin Gris Tourterelle, Togo leather PHW. Yay!




Stunning!!! And OMG! Can't help but notice all the orange boxes tucked below the bag!!! Wow!


----------



## chitzabelle

Dira919 said:


> Stunning piece!



Thanks, Dira919!



Bobmops said:


> Classic beauty &#128525;! We are twins on that one &#128526;



Thanks, Bobmops!


----------



## Evita98

Santa was little late! 
I found it on my vacation.
Yay~~~~~~~~


----------



## mygoodies

Evita98 said:


> Santa was little late!
> 
> I found it on my vacation.
> 
> Yay~~~~~~~~




Ooohhh lucky youuuu! Such a lovely Xmas treat dear!


----------



## mygoodies

newbiebag said:


> My 30cm Birkin Gris Tourterelle, Togo leather PHW. Yay!




Your Gris T is A BEAUTYYYYYY!!! Major congrats and ENJOYYYYY!!


----------



## mygoodies

Tuned83 said:


> First bit of Hermes from my brother for Christmas. Perfect for hot Nigerian weather and so very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3223056




I've never seen this pattern before. Looooove them!! And yes indeed PERFECT for the tropics!


----------



## Dinlay

Evita98 said:


> Santa was little late!
> 
> I found it on my vacation.
> 
> Yay~~~~~~~~




Love it! Congrats [emoji322]


----------



## mygoodies

My latest H goodies....I'm waiting for the Cloversac bag insert so I can finally take her for a spin   I posted my Birkin story reveal earlier here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/early-xmas-miracle-my-first-birkin-reveal-928880.html

Bleu Nuit B30 Togo PWH 
Twillies Harnais des Présidents 
Carmen Violet and Black
My fave H perfumes:
Jardin Monsieur Li
Un Jardin sur Le Toit

So HAPPY! Thanks for letting me share my excitement lovelies. Hope you all had a wonderful Xmas!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Evita98 said:


> Santa was little late!
> 
> I found it on my vacation.
> 
> Yay~~~~~~~~



Santa did GREAT!!! Beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



mygoodies said:


> My latest H goodies....I'm waiting for the Cloversac bag insert so I can finally take her for a spin   I posted my Birkin story reveal earlier here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/early-xmas-miracle-my-first-birkin-reveal-928880.html
> 
> Bleu Nuit B30 Togo PWH
> Twillies Harnais des Présidents
> Carmen Violet and Black
> My fave H perfumes:
> Jardin Monsieur Li
> Un Jardin sur Le Toit
> 
> So HAPPY! Thanks for letting me share my excitement lovelies. Hope you all had a wonderful Xmas!
> View attachment 3223791
> 
> View attachment 3223795




Love this color! Many congrats! The matching twillies look so good and nice Carmen [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## weibandy

mygoodies said:


> My latest H goodies....I'm waiting for the Cloversac bag insert so I can finally take her for a spin   I posted my Birkin story reveal earlier here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/early-xmas-miracle-my-first-birkin-reveal-928880.html
> 
> Bleu Nuit B30 Togo PWH
> Twillies Harnais des Présidents
> Carmen Violet and Black
> My fave H perfumes:
> Jardin Monsieur Li
> Un Jardin sur Le Toit
> 
> So HAPPY! Thanks for letting me share my excitement lovelies. Hope you all had a wonderful Xmas!
> View attachment 3223791
> 
> View attachment 3223795



Wow do these color choices look fantastic!! Love what you did here!  What a great feeling you bring to the bag!


----------



## Evita98

mygoodies said:


> Ooohhh lucky youuuu! Such a lovely Xmas treat dear!


Thanks! Have a good day!


----------



## Evita98

Dinlay said:


> Love it! Congrats [emoji322]


Thanks!


----------



## AvrilShower

mygoodies said:


> My latest H goodies....I'm waiting for the Cloversac bag insert so I can finally take her for a spin   I posted my Birkin story reveal earlier here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/early-xmas-miracle-my-first-birkin-reveal-928880.html
> 
> Bleu Nuit B30 Togo PWH
> Twillies Harnais des Présidents
> Carmen Violet and Black
> My fave H perfumes:
> Jardin Monsieur Li
> Un Jardin sur Le Toit
> 
> So HAPPY! Thanks for letting me share my excitement lovelies. Hope you all had a wonderful Xmas!
> View attachment 3223791
> 
> View attachment 3223795




Big congratulations!!! Happy holidays!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Evita98 said:


> Santa was little late!
> 
> I found it on my vacation.
> 
> Yay~~~~~~~~




Love this color! Do you mind sharing which color this is? TIA!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

newbiebag said:


> My 30cm Birkin Gris Tourterelle, Togo leather PHW. Yay!




Gorgeous color! Big congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

htkt said:


> Came back from vacation with this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3220368




Best gift for a nice vacation!!l OMG!!! Please lend me some luck for my coming Paris trip!


----------



## AvrilShower

sassygee said:


> A Very Red, Merry Christmas. I already posted in the Kelly wallet club subform. My new Kelly Medium sized RC with gold hardware in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222493
> View attachment 3222494
> View attachment 3222495
> View attachment 3222496
> View attachment 3222497
> View attachment 3222498
> View attachment 3222499
> 
> 
> Happy holidays and thanks for letting me share.




Super cute! Best color for the holidays as well!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Miss Al said:


> She came just in time before Christmas! My 2nd B. Gris T Birkin 30 togo ghw!




Gorgeous color for H bags! One of the classics!!! Big congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

SugarMama said:


> Posted on the belt thread but wanted to share here as well.  32mm rose tyrien/white belt kit.




My favorite buckle! One my next shopping list! Congrats!!!


----------



## Miss Al

AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous color for H bags! One of the classics!!! Big congratulations!!!


 
Thank you dear!


----------



## sassygee

AvrilShower said:


> Super cute! Best color for the holidays as well!!! Congratulations!!!


*Thanks so much, n=enjoy the rest of your holiday Avrilshower!*


----------



## shinstar85

My first Hermes bag that scored from the airport:

Lindy 26 in prunoir


----------



## shinstar85

shinstar85 said:


> My first Hermes bag that scored from the airport:
> 
> Lindy 26 in prunoir



My second Hermes bag and cute charm scored from the airport:
Picotin 18 in orange poppy and PM rodeo


----------



## Txoceangirl

shinstar85 said:


> My first Hermes bag that scored from the airport:
> 
> Lindy 26 in prunoir





shinstar85 said:


> My second Hermes bag and cute charm scored from the airport:
> Picotin 18 in orange poppy and PM rodeo



Great bags and rodeo, congrats!  Which airport did you get lucky at?


----------



## Evita98

AvrilShower said:


> Love this color! Do you mind sharing which color this is? TIA!!!


Thanks! 
This is a blue electrique!


----------



## Ccc1

shinstar85 said:


> My first Hermes bag that scored from the airport:
> 
> Lindy 26 in prunoir


shinstar85 - your Lindy is so cute. Love the Twillys. Congrats!


----------



## HPassion

shinstar85 said:


> My second Hermes bag and cute charm scored from the airport:
> Picotin 18 in orange poppy and PM rodeo



Such cute bags! Love to know which airport has lindy 26 and rodeo charm!


----------



## chitzabelle

Here is my pop of colour to conclude this beautiful year: 




Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!


----------



## Jymminy

Beautiful Kelley wallet. This inspires me to get a new wallet.


----------



## Chubbymoo

Rouge cassaque Constance in ghw Epsom! It's always raining when I get offered!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

shinstar85 said:


> My first Hermes bag that scored from the airport:
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy 26 in prunoir







shinstar85 said:


> My second Hermes bag and cute charm scored from the airport:
> 
> Picotin 18 in orange poppy and PM rodeo



Wow!!! You did amazing!!! Two beautiful bags and a rodeo!!! Many congrats shinstar on your first H bags and charm[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



chitzabelle said:


> Here is my pop of colour to conclude this beautiful year:
> 
> View attachment 3224393
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!



Wishing you happy holidays chitzabelle! What a beautiful pop of color to wrap up the year! [emoji7]



Chubbymoo said:


> Rouge cassaque Constance in ghw Epsom! It's always raining when I get offered!!




Gorgeous color! Love C! Many congrats Chubbymoo [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Chubbymoo said:


> Rouge cassaque Constance in ghw Epsom! It's always raining when I get offered!!




Beautiful Constance in my favorite color so you know I am sincere about this compliment!
If you are literal about the rain, this happens to me also when I am offered something I love!
Wear her well.  I'm sure you look beautiful together


----------



## Lovehermes89

shinstar85 said:


> My first Hermes bag that scored from the airport:
> 
> Lindy 26 in prunoir





shinstar85 said:


> My second Hermes bag and cute charm scored from the airport:
> Picotin 18 in orange poppy and PM rodeo



They are both lovelies! Congratulation.


----------



## weibandy

chitzabelle said:


> Here is my pop of colour to conclude this beautiful year:
> 
> View attachment 3224393
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!



So pretty!  What is the name of the color?


----------



## Lexia1157

Hello beautiful Tpfers !!!!! sharing my first Hermes Bearn trifold wallet here ..... I'm always conservative when comes to color choices , black black and black ..... but this time I wished to have something different .... "who gonna say no to Hermes colors right ??"  Blue Paradise made my heart sing and of course , I love the blue sapphire interior )) Thanks for letting me share and Happy new year!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello beautiful Tpfers !!!!! sharing my first Hermes Bearn trifold wallet here ..... I'm always conservative when comes to color choices , black black and black ..... but this time I wished to have something different .... "who gonna say no to Hermes colors right ??"  Blue Paradise made my heart sing and of course , I love the blue sapphire interior )) Thanks for letting me share and Happy new year!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225165
> 
> View attachment 3225166
> 
> View attachment 3225167



This is my all time favorite wallet...In a stunning combo..congrats dear.....color makes life so much more interesting


----------



## Blueboxes

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello beautiful Tpfers !!!!! sharing my first Hermes Bearn trifold wallet here ..... I'm always conservative when comes to color choices , black black and black ..... but this time I wished to have something different .... "who gonna say no to Hermes colors right ??"  Blue Paradise made my heart sing and of course , I love the blue sapphire interior )) Thanks for letting me share and Happy new year!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225165
> 
> View attachment 3225166
> 
> View attachment 3225167



OMG...that is just stunning &#128561;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;
I can honestly say that I love the blues @ hermès the best ! You make me want to buy something in Blue Paradise !!!
Congratulations, very jealous xxx


----------



## shinstar85

Txoceangirl said:


> Great bags and rodeo, congrats!  Which airport did you get lucky at?



Thanks gal! I scored it at Singapore airport. it's a lucky find.


----------



## shinstar85

Txoceangirl said:


> Great bags and rodeo, congrats!  Which airport did you get lucky at?



Thanks gal. I scored it from Singapore airport.


----------



## shinstar85

Thanks for the lovely comments gals! I can't wait to bring my little Lindy and rodeo out for a walk.


----------



## Chubbymoo

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful Constance in my favorite color so you know I am sincere about this compliment!
> If you are literal about the rain, this happens to me also when I am offered something I love!
> Wear her well.  I'm sure you look beautiful together



Thank you! Every time my sa calls its raining! I guess the rain showers me with h luck!


----------



## Chubbymoo

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! You did amazing!!! Two beautiful bags and a rodeo!!! Many congrats shinstar on your first H bags and charm[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you happy holidays chitzabelle! What a beautiful pop of color to wrap up the year! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color! Love C! Many congrats Chubbymoo [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you!! I'm in heaven


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chubbymoo said:


> Rouge cassaque Constance in ghw Epsom! It's always raining when I get offered!!





Lexia1157 said:


> Hello beautiful Tpfers !!!!! sharing my first Hermes Bearn trifold wallet here ..... I'm always conservative when comes to color choices , black black and black ..... but this time I wished to have something different .... "who gonna say no to Hermes colors right ??"  Blue Paradise made my heart sing and of course , I love the blue sapphire interior )) Thanks for letting me share and Happy new year!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225165
> 
> View attachment 3225166
> 
> View attachment 3225167





chitzabelle said:


> Here is my pop of colour to conclude this beautiful year:
> 
> View attachment 3224393
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!





shinstar85 said:


> My first Hermes bag that scored from the airport:
> 
> Lindy 26 in prunoir





shinstar85 said:


> My second Hermes bag and cute charm scored from the airport:
> Picotin 18 in orange poppy and PM rodeo



All beautiful purchases. Such eye candies.  Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## Chanel_82

Here's mine. A Xmas gift from DH.
RGHW CDC.


----------



## Baglover121

CDC belt , 






my second one, this is in a bigger size , intend to wear it on low waist/hip, [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

La Marche du Zambe&#768;ze 90cm silk CW 07, pics to come.


----------



## Bobmops

My holiday shopping is not what I hoped for ((( I was unlucky with colors , my sizes sold out and so on ... 
Only two things from H in Salzburg 
Soaps&#128514; And CDC enamel )


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello beautiful Tpfers !!!!! sharing my first Hermes Bearn trifold wallet here ..... I'm always conservative when comes to color choices , black black and black ..... but this time I wished to have something different .... "who gonna say no to Hermes colors right ??"  Blue Paradise made my heart sing and of course , I love the blue sapphire interior )) Thanks for letting me share and Happy new year!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225165
> 
> View attachment 3225166
> 
> View attachment 3225167



STUNNING! The Bearn is on my list too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; you picked a lovely color!



Chanel_82 said:


> Here's mine. A Xmas gift from DH.
> RGHW CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3225310



Wow! What a beautiful gift!



Baglover121 said:


> CDC belt ,
> View attachment 3225450
> View attachment 3225451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my second one, this is in a bigger size , intend to wear it on low waist/hip, [emoji4]




Beautiful buy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> My holiday shopping is not what I hoped for ((( I was unlucky with colors , my sizes sold out and so on ...
> 
> Only two things from H in Salzburg
> 
> Soaps[emoji23] And CDC enamel )




Hugs my friend! I absolutely love the enamels and your collection of H enamels are TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping new year brings lots of H boxes for you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## louboutal

Blue indigo c18! I still can't believe my luck. When my SA called me about it I wasn't sure about the color but when I saw it in person I fell in love!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Baglover121 said:


> CDC belt ,
> View attachment 3225450
> View attachment 3225451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my second one, this is in a bigger size , intend to wear it on low waist/hip, [emoji4]



Beautiful belt. I was thinking how it will sit on the waist. It should be very nice. Congrats [emoji254][emoji5]&#65039; 



Bobmops said:


> My holiday shopping is not what I hoped for ((( I was unlucky with colors , my sizes sold out and so on ...
> 
> Only two things from H in Salzburg
> 
> Soaps[emoji23] And CDC enamel )





Maybe next time better luck. Soaps are something I hoard so I always love them. [emoji259][emoji5]&#65039;




VigeeLeBrun said:


> La Marche du Zambe&#768;ze 90cm silk CW 07, pics to come.




I would love to see it. Congrats, it is beautiful. 



louboutal said:


> Blue indigo c18! I still can't believe my luck. When my SA called me about it I wasn't sure about the color but when I saw it in person I fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3225981




Congrats. I am excited for you. Beautiful. Waiting for a 18 myself and thinking PHW and dark colour is the way to go. Love to see mod pics. [emoji254][emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Onthego

VigeeLeBrun said:


> La Marche du Zambe&#768;ze 90cm silk CW 07, pics to come.



Yes please when you have the chance. Happy New Years.


----------



## Birdonce

waited a whole month until Xmas to bust it out. Told me SA that the bridle pattern in black and white looks like a spine X-ray


----------



## cavalla

shinstar85 said:


> My second Hermes bag and cute charm scored from the airport:
> Picotin 18 in orange poppy and PM rodeo





shinstar85 said:


> Thanks gal! I scored it at Singapore airport. it's a lucky find.





shinstar85 said:


> Thanks gal. I scored it from Singapore airport.



Wow! What a great surprise at the airport! I'll need to have some layovers at Singapore airport! Would you mind sharing how much they go for there? I love my rodeos so much that I want to collect all colors now...


----------



## cavalla

Kat.Lee said:


> Little Pre Xmas presents -
> Kelly belt Epsom Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220579
> 
> 90cm silk L Arbre du Vent CW 12 Bleu/Fuchsia/turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220581
> View attachment 3220586
> 
> Kelly gloves violet anemone
> View attachment 3220592
> View attachment 3220594



Those gloves are stunning! And congrats on the gorgeous scarf that goes so well with those gloves. Pretty pretty pretty~


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Hugs my friend! I absolutely love the enamels and your collection of H enamels are TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping new year brings lots of H boxes for you [emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you dear ! Really hope for that too!&#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Sarah_sarah said:


> Beautiful belt. I was thinking how it will sit on the waist. It should be very nice. Congrats [emoji254][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next time better luck. Soaps are something I hoard so I always love them. [emoji259][emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see it. Congrats, it is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. I am excited for you. Beautiful. Waiting for a 18 myself and thinking PHW and dark colour is the way to go. Love to see mod pics. [emoji254][emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;


You are right , they smell divine &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

Baglover121 said:


> CDC belt ,
> View attachment 3225450
> View attachment 3225451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my second one, this is in a bigger size , intend to wear it on low waist/hip, [emoji4]



Beautiful belt &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

shinstar85 said:


> My second Hermes bag and cute charm scored from the airport:
> Picotin 18 in orange poppy and PM rodeo



Wow! Great buy!!love both bags


----------



## Kat.Lee

cavalla said:


> Those gloves are stunning! And congrats on the gorgeous scarf that goes so well with those gloves. Pretty pretty pretty~




Thank you cavalla.


----------



## EmileH

Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3226086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waited a whole month until Xmas to bust it out. Told me SA that the bridle pattern in black and white looks like a spine X-ray




Omg. You are right. It does. Congrats though. It's very pretty.


----------



## chitzabelle

weibandy said:


> So pretty!  What is the name of the color?



thanks, weibandy, its rose jaipur with ghw in epsom.



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! You did amazing!!! Two beautiful bags and a rodeo!!! Many congrats shinstar on your first H bags and charm[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you happy holidays chitzabelle! What a beautiful pop of color to wrap up the year! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color! Love C! Many congrats Chubbymoo [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, eternallove4bag.  You are so sweet as always.


----------



## Dinlay

louboutal said:


> Blue indigo c18! I still can't believe my luck. When my SA called me about it I wasn't sure about the color but when I saw it in person I fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3225981




Beautiful congrats in your new bag!


----------



## chitzabelle

Chubbymoo said:


> Rouge cassaque Constance in ghw Epsom! It's always raining when I get offered!!



Congratulations, Chubbymoo! It is such a beautiful red.  



Lexia1157 said:


> Hello beautiful Tpfers !!!!! sharing my first Hermes Bearn trifold wallet here ..... I'm always conservative when comes to color choices , black black and black ..... but this time I wished to have something different .... "who gonna say no to Hermes colors right ??"  Blue Paradise made my heart sing and of course , I love the blue sapphire interior )) Thanks for letting me share and Happy new year!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225165
> 
> View attachment 3225166
> 
> View attachment 3225167



I love this colour combination.  Congrats, Lexia1157!




louboutal said:


> Blue indigo c18! I still can't believe my luck. When my SA called me about it I wasn't sure about the color but when I saw it in person I fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3225981



I think you made a great choice louboutal. Blue indigo is great alternative to black in my opinion.


----------



## klynneann

Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3226086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waited a whole month until Xmas to bust it out. Told me SA that the bridle pattern in black and white looks like a spine X-ray



Very pretty!


----------



## Keren16

louboutal said:


> Blue indigo c18! I still can't believe my luck. When my SA called me about it I wasn't sure about the color but when I saw it in person I fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3225981




It's a beautiful Constance!
Beautiful color[emoji170].  Beautiful hw.  Beautiful everything!!


----------



## EmileH

A Colvert Kelly double tour to wear with my chain d'ancre. Because can anyone ever really have enough Colvert in their life? [emoji15]


----------



## ddeliciouz

My very first Hermes piece!


----------



## Dinlay

ddeliciouz said:


> My very first Hermes piece!
> 
> View attachment 3226681




Congrats!


----------



## Dinlay

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A Colvert Kelly double tour to wear with my chain d'ancre. Because can anyone ever really have enough Colvert in their life? [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226673




[emoji4]very nice


----------



## ddeliciouz

Dinlay said:


> Congrats!




Thank you! They are so beautiful, already contemplating getting another one! [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

ddeliciouz said:


> My very first Hermes piece!
> 
> View attachment 3226681



Very elegant. Congratulations!



Dinlay said:


> [emoji4]very nice




Thank you


----------



## vivelebag

My first H.com purchase arrived today.  Unfortunately it was the wrong cw and it doesn't work for me.  

I ordered this:

http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...l?back_search=q+la+pegase|back_from_product+1

And was sent this instead:

http://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-silk-le-pegase-scarf-90-terracotta-bleu-bordeaux-new-67011

The scarf did not come with a tag for reference but I am sure it is 06. The receipt says cw 03. I am so disappointed and need to return it. I guess I can use this as an excuse to visit the boutique to exchange it for something from SS16- hopefully before any price increase!


----------



## Chubbymoo

chitzabelle said:


> Congratulations, Chubbymoo! It is such a beautiful red.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this colour combination.  Congrats, Lexia1157!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you made a great choice louboutal. Blue indigo is great alternative to black in my opinion.



Thank you!


----------



## Ladybaga

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A Colvert Kelly double tour to wear with my chain d'ancre. Because can anyone ever really have enough Colvert in their life? [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226673



BEAUTIFUL! I love the entire ensemble! Your new SS16 shawl is the perfect backdrop! You have a gorgeous collection of Colvert Hermes items!  FANTASTIC!


----------



## EmileH

Ladybaga said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I love the entire ensemble! Your new SS16 shawl is the perfect backdrop! You have a gorgeous collection of Colvert Hermes items!  FANTASTIC!




Thank you ladybaga. I'm a bit addicted to colvert. This is the silk but I'm contemplating the cashmere as well.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

ddeliciouz said:


> My very first Hermes piece!
> 
> View attachment 3226681


Its fabulous, congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

louboutal said:


> Blue indigo c18! I still can't believe my luck. When my SA called me about it I wasn't sure about the color but when I saw it in person I fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3225981



STUNNING!! Many congrats! Love C[emoji7]



Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3226086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waited a whole month until Xmas to bust it out. Told me SA that the bridle pattern in black and white looks like a spine X-ray



Wow! You have amazing patience! But it's worth the beauty you got! Beautiful bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;



Pocketbook Pup said:


> A Colvert Kelly double tour to wear with my chain d'ancre. Because can anyone ever really have enough Colvert in their life? [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226673



Omg! Pocketbook pup seriously you have the BESTEST of the BEST collection of Colvert H goodies ever!!! Another beautiful Colvert addition [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ddeliciouz said:


> My very first Hermes piece!
> 
> View attachment 3226681



And a gorgeous one at that! Many congrats!



vivelebag said:


> My first H.com purchase arrived today.  Unfortunately it was the wrong cw and it doesn't work for me.
> 
> I ordered this:
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...l?back_search=q+la+pegase|back_from_product+1
> 
> And was sent this instead:
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-silk-le-pegase-scarf-90-terracotta-bleu-bordeaux-new-67011
> 
> The scarf did not come with a tag for reference but I am sure it is 06. The receipt says cw 03. I am so disappointed and need to return it. I guess I can use this as an excuse to visit the boutique to exchange it for something from SS16- hopefully before any price increase!




So sorry they sent the wrong CW vivelebag  but I like your thought process... Gives you an excuse to pop into H store and who knows what surprises are in store for you there [emoji6]


----------



## niki_y

Kelly 32 in Glycine - It was love at first sight~~~[emoji7][emoji7] I also managed to get a rodeo!!  Tho I thot a purple one would suit the kelly better.  What a great way to end 2015!!  Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## Evita98

niki_y said:


> Kelly 32 in Glycine - It was love at first sight~~~[emoji7][emoji7] I also managed to get a rodeo!!  Tho I thot a purple one would suit the kelly better.  What a great way to end 2015!!  Happy new year everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227008
> View attachment 3227009


Oh very beautiful color!
Congratulations!!!!
Is it Togo leather?


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A Colvert Kelly double tour to wear with my chain d'ancre. Because can anyone ever really have enough Colvert in their life? [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226673



This is so beautiful!


----------



## EmileH

weibandy said:


> This is so beautiful!




Thank you.


----------



## Mininana

Bagidiotic please show your purchases!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A Colvert Kelly double tour to wear with my chain d'ancre. Because can anyone ever really have enough Colvert in their life? [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226673




How perfect is this Pocketbook Pup. Love all your Colvert pieces. No, can't have enough of it! Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

niki_y said:


> Kelly 32 in Glycine - It was love at first sight~~~[emoji7][emoji7] I also managed to get a rodeo!!  Tho I thot a purple one would suit the kelly better.  What a great way to end 2015!!  Happy new year everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227008
> View attachment 3227009




Beautiful K. Big congrats and wear it in the best of health.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ddeliciouz said:


> My very first Hermes piece!
> 
> View attachment 3226681




Beautiful. They match perfectly. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3226086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waited a whole month until Xmas to bust it out. Told me SA that the bridle pattern in black and white looks like a spine X-ray




It looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

louboutal said:


> Blue indigo c18! I still can't believe my luck. When my SA called me about it I wasn't sure about the color but when I saw it in person I fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3225981




It's seriously beautiful and love the size. You are one lucky girl. Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> My holiday shopping is not what I hoped for ((( I was unlucky with colors , my sizes sold out and so on ...
> 
> Only two things from H in Salzburg
> 
> Soaps[emoji23] And CDC enamel )




Love these Bobmops. You carry enamels so well. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Baglover121 said:


> CDC belt ,
> View attachment 3225450
> View attachment 3225451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my second one, this is in a bigger size , intend to wear it on low waist/hip, [emoji4]



Love your new belt Baglover121. Hope to see you beautiful mod shot. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chanel_82 said:


> Here's mine. A Xmas gift from DH.
> RGHW CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3225310




Beautiful CDC and sweet DH. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello beautiful Tpfers !!!!! sharing my first Hermes Bearn trifold wallet here ..... I'm always conservative when comes to color choices , black black and black ..... but this time I wished to have something different .... "who gonna say no to Hermes colors right ??"  Blue Paradise made my heart sing and of course , I love the blue sapphire interior )) Thanks for letting me share and Happy new year!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225165
> 
> View attachment 3225166
> 
> View attachment 3225167




Such a beautiful wallet. Love it. Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chubbymoo said:


> Rouge cassaque Constance in ghw Epsom! It's always raining when I get offered!!




Stunning Constance. Big congrats.


----------



## bagidiotic

Mininana said:


> Bagidiotic please show your purchases!!



Thank you dear
Happy New year
You're asking for the impossible
I don't know how to post pic
Haha
Now get back to topic


----------



## Mininana

bagidiotic said:


> Thank you dear
> Happy New year
> You're asking for the impossible
> I don't know how to post pic
> Haha
> Now get back to topic




Haha you are too cute!!!happy new year my friend


Enjoy your new purchases!


----------



## Bobmops

ddeliciouz said:


> My very first Hermes piece!
> 
> View attachment 3226681



Beautiful ! Great start of à endless road &#128525;&#128514;


----------



## Notorious Pink

vivelebag said:


> My first H.com purchase arrived today.  Unfortunately it was the wrong cw and it doesn't work for me.
> 
> I ordered this:
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...l?back_search=q+la+pegase|back_from_product+1
> 
> And was sent this instead:
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-silk-le-pegase-scarf-90-terracotta-bleu-bordeaux-new-67011
> 
> The scarf did not come with a tag for reference but I am sure it is 06. The receipt says cw 03. I am so disappointed and need to return it. I guess I can use this as an excuse to visit the boutique to exchange it for something from SS16- hopefully before any price increase!




I'm sorry they sent you the wrong one, but both are beautiful!


----------



## meiigy

So lucky to find this dream baby Bag in the US just before new year comes!

My new kelly 32 Black with GHW!

It was always a dream to find a classic black color that goes with everything, and Europe was impossible to find!

Thank you for letting me share and happy new year to ya all!


----------



## Livia1

meiigy said:


> So lucky to find this dream baby Bag in the US just before new year comes!
> 
> My new kelly 32 Black with GHW!
> 
> It was always a dream to find a classic black color that goes with everything, and Europe was impossible to find!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and happy new year to ya all!




What a beauty!
Many congrats and enjoy using it 
Happy New Year to you too


----------



## tashy_y

meiigy said:


> So lucky to find this dream baby Bag in the US just before new year comes!
> 
> My new kelly 32 Black with GHW!
> 
> It was always a dream to find a classic black color that goes with everything, and Europe was impossible to find!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and happy new year to ya all!


This is very nice..congrats!! Is it TC leather?!?


----------



## Bobmops

meiigy said:


> So lucky to find this dream baby Bag in the US just before new year comes!
> 
> My new kelly 32 Black with GHW!
> 
> It was always a dream to find a classic black color that goes with everything, and Europe was impossible to find!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and happy new year to ya all!



So happy for you &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;happy new year !&#127870;&#127870;


----------



## AvrilShower

ddeliciouz said:


> My very first Hermes piece!
> 
> View attachment 3226681



Congratulations!!! Hope there is more to come!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

niki_y said:


> Kelly 32 in Glycine - It was love at first sight~~~[emoji7][emoji7] I also managed to get a rodeo!!  Tho I thot a purple one would suit the kelly better.  What a great way to end 2015!!  Happy new year everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227008
> View attachment 3227009



Gorgeous!!! Hope you have a lot of fun with this beauty!


----------



## AvrilShower

meiigy said:


> So lucky to find this dream baby Bag in the US just before new year comes!
> 
> My new kelly 32 Black with GHW!
> 
> It was always a dream to find a classic black color that goes with everything, and Europe was impossible to find!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and happy new year to ya all!



Big congrats!!! We are twins!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A Colvert Kelly double tour to wear with my chain d'ancre. Because can anyone ever really have enough Colvert in their life? [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226673



Love colvert!!! Happy New Year my dear!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

louboutal said:


> Blue indigo c18! I still can't believe my luck. When my SA called me about it I wasn't sure about the color but when I saw it in person I fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3225981



That is a magical color! It could look so different under different light!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

chitzabelle said:


> Here is my pop of colour to conclude this beautiful year:
> 
> View attachment 3224393
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!



The color is perfect for holiday spirit!!! congrats!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Chubbymoo said:


> Rouge cassaque Constance in ghw Epsom! It's always raining when I get offered!!



WOWOWOW!!! It is beautiful!!! Let it rain let it rain let it rain!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Lexia1157 said:


> Hello beautiful Tpfers !!!!! sharing my first Hermes Bearn trifold wallet here ..... I'm always conservative when comes to color choices , black black and black ..... but this time I wished to have something different .... "who gonna say no to Hermes colors right ??"  Blue Paradise made my heart sing and of course , I love the blue sapphire interior )) Thanks for letting me share and Happy new year!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225165
> 
> View attachment 3225166
> 
> View attachment 3225167



Beautiful! Big congrats! Hope you enjoy it with best health! Happy new year!!!


----------



## EmileH

AvrilShower said:


> Love colvert!!! Happy New Year my dear!!!




Thank you! Happy new year!


----------



## Txoceangirl

meiigy said:


> So lucky to find this dream baby Bag in the US just before new year comes!
> 
> 
> 
> My new kelly 32 Black with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> It was always a dream to find a classic black color that goes with everything, and Europe was impossible to find!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and happy new year to ya all!




She's a beauty!  Happy New Year with a new Kelly!


----------



## HGT

meiigy said:


> So lucky to find this dream baby Bag in the US just before new year comes!
> 
> 
> 
> My new kelly 32 Black with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> It was always a dream to find a classic black color that goes with everything, and Europe was impossible to find!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and happy new year to ya all!




Congrats!!! Happy New Year!


----------



## periogirl28

Came home with an Orange box on New Year's Eve. Will post in the new year. Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Ms Bunny

My new Kelly belt [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Notorious Pink

A slightly older design, which all of a sudden I HAD to have!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]










I am personally "blaming" IF and Carlinha for the "bad" influence their color-loving ways have had on me! My two other December purchases, I don't even know who I am anymore.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]










...and...


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> A slightly older design, which all of a sudden I HAD to have!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3227754
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227757
> 
> 
> I am personally "blaming" IF and Carlinha for the "bad" influence their color-loving ways have had on me! My two other December purchases, I don't even know who I am anymore.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3227758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227761
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> View attachment 3227766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227769




Very nice choices! Isn't it funny how you suddenly notice the older stuff and have to have it? I love this color way of Jardin but had to stop myself at 2. [emoji29]


----------



## weibandy

BBC said:


> A slightly older design, which all of a sudden I HAD to have!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3227754
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227757
> 
> 
> I am personally "blaming" IF and Carlinha for the "bad" influence their color-loving ways have had on me! My two other December purchases, I don't even know who I am anymore.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3227758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227761
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> View attachment 3227766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227769



Beautiful JA!  Do you know how long JA has been in production?


----------



## Meta

weibandy said:


> Beautiful JA!  Do you know how long JA has been in production?


It's from S/S 2015.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

La Marche du Zambèze CW 07 S/S 16, noir background:












Along with Quicker white sneakers, which I cannot rave about too much!


----------



## naths

So happy with my Christmas gift!!! I got one of my dream Birkin bag a Birkin 35 in rose Jaipur I really love this colour!! Is so beautiful !! &#127870;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521]&#127870;


----------



## bintang

Happy new year all !!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> A slightly older design, which all of a sudden I HAD to have!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3227754
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227757
> 
> 
> I am personally "blaming" IF and Carlinha for the "bad" influence their color-loving ways have had on me! My two other December purchases, I don't even know who I am anymore.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3227758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227761
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> View attachment 3227766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227769



Awwwww darling I am so happy you are experimenting with color! You have made some gorgeous selections which I'm sure I will be twins with u on soon. After all, the acid green border can't be denied right   Happy Color-filled New Year!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

naths said:


> So happy with my Christmas gift!!! I got one of my dream Birkin bag a Birkin 35 in rose Jaipur I really love this colour!! Is so beautiful !! &#127870;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521]&#127870;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227877
> View attachment 3227878



Wow that birkin looks amazing on you and the Rodeo just makes the color pop even more! Super congrats!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bintang said:


> Happy new year all !!!



Gorgeous! HNY!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> La Marche du Zambèze CW 07 S/S 16, noir background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with Quicker white sneakers, which I cannot rave about too much!



Oh wow!!!! You just popped out of my screen! Love that cw of LMdZ!!!!! What a stunner!!! Great sneakers too!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh wow!!!! You just popped out of my screen! Love that cw of LMdZ!!!!! What a stunner!!! Great sneakers too!!!!



The sneakers are the best, just got back from LA and lived in them. Dare I say that I want them in black now too? 

Happy New Year's Eve, *IF*.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

naths said:


> So happy with my Christmas gift!!! I got one of my dream Birkin bag a Birkin 35 in rose Jaipur I really love this colour!! Is so beautiful !! &#127870;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521]&#127870;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227877
> View attachment 3227878



Gorgeous!!! Major congrats, *naths*! What a great Christmas gift.


----------



## Chubbymoo

meiigy said:


> So lucky to find this dream baby Bag in the US just before new year comes!
> 
> My new kelly 32 Black with GHW!
> 
> It was always a dream to find a classic black color that goes with everything, and Europe was impossible to find!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and happy new year to ya all!



My dream bag! Wish I can get one someday!


Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning Constance. Big congrats.


Thanks a bunch!


AvrilShower said:


> WOWOWOW!!! It is beautiful!!! Let it rain let it rain let it rain!!!


Yes let it pour!!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

niki_y said:


> Kelly 32 in Glycine - It was love at first sight~~~[emoji7][emoji7] I also managed to get a rodeo!!  Tho I thot a purple one would suit the kelly better.  What a great way to end 2015!!  Happy new year everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227008
> View attachment 3227009



Beautiful color! Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice choices! Isn't it funny how you suddenly notice the older stuff and have to have it? I love this color way of Jardin but had to stop myself at 2. [emoji29]




Absolutely! I miss the "good old days" when you'd never know what oldie you'd find tucked away in a drawer. I had looked at this right when it came out but wrote it off as being too "lilac" which is odd because I love these colors. I think over the years I've just assumed that I can't wear certain colors when in fact I can. I also have the white one, which I wore a lot over the summer.



weibandy said:


> Beautiful JA!




Thank you! You can still find this design lurking about, I know. Manhasset also has the blue one.



Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwwww darling I am so happy you are experimenting with color! You have made some gorgeous selections which I'm sure I will be twins with u on soon. After all, the acid green border can't be denied right   Happy Color-filled New Year!!!!!




Thank YOU, IF!!! [emoji8] Yes, I'm making a colorful leap! 

I guess I'm getting tired of only having "safe" scarves. But also, I have been watching the way you put things together and I now feel comfortable including these into my wardrobe. Getting the exotic Colvert CDC helps because most of these scarves have that blue, so I automatically match...might need a few more of those CDCs [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]....These colors make my heart sing....think I need the black fish scarf, too....

YES, YES, YES, you know you "need" the green ha ha ha! Happy New Year, sweetie!


----------



## Blue Rain

BBC said:


> A slightly older design, which all of a sudden I HAD to have!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3227754
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227757
> 
> 
> I am personally "blaming" IF and Carlinha for the "bad" influence their color-loving ways have had on me! My two other December purchases, I don't even know who I am anymore.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3227758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227761
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> View attachment 3227766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227769




They are all gorgeous with delicate designs.


----------



## Dinlay

naths said:


> So happy with my Christmas gift!!! I got one of my dream Birkin bag a Birkin 35 in rose Jaipur I really love this colour!! Is so beautiful !! &#127870;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521]&#127870;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227877
> View attachment 3227878




Beautiful!! [emoji76]


----------



## ms08c

Happy New Year Everyone 

My 1st Jan 2016 purchase "Birkin 30cm in Rouge Casaque Epsom GHW"!! I had to tell my SA to hold this bag so that I could purchase it on the very first day of the year 2016 Here's a quick pic of my B


----------



## bagidiotic

ms08c said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> My 1st Jan 2016 purchase "Birkin 30cm in Rouge Casaque Epsom GHW"!! I had to tell my SA to hold this bag so that I could purchase it on the very first day of the year 2016 Here's a quick pic of my B



Congrats
Beautiful red
So daring of you risking paying new price in Jan haha
I believed you escaped


----------



## okiern1981

My latest (and last for a while) Hermès Okatu.


----------



## ms08c

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats
> Beautiful red
> So daring of you risking paying new price in Jan haha
> I believed you escaped


Thank you dear! To be honest I have no idea about the price increase or new pricing in Jan. My SA also has no clue about it.


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> Absolutely! I miss the "good old days" when you'd never know what oldie you'd find tucked away in a drawer. I had looked at this right when it came out but wrote it off as being too "lilac" which is odd because I love these colors. I think over the years I've just assumed that I can't wear certain colors when in fact I can. I also have the white one, which I wore a lot over the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You can still find this design lurking about, I know. Manhasset also has the blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank YOU, IF!!! [emoji8] Yes, I'm making a colorful leap!
> 
> I guess I'm getting tired of only having "safe" scarves. But also, I have been watching the way you put things together and I now feel comfortable including these into my wardrobe. Getting the exotic Colvert CDC helps because most of these scarves have that blue, so I automatically match...might need a few more of those CDCs [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]....These colors make my heart sing....think I need the black fish scarf, too....
> 
> YES, YES, YES, you know you "need" the green ha ha ha! Happy New Year, sweetie!




BBC,
Congratulations on your new colorful scarves! You will enjoy them so much! I love how you described how the " colors make you sing."  I believe that, too!  Please join me in the noir/ multicolor Under The Waves scarf. It screams "happy!" ( I'm all about happy.)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ladybaga said:


> BBC,
> Congratulations on your new colorful scarves! You will enjoy them so much! I love how you described how the " colors make you sing."  I believe that, too!  Please join me in the noir/ multicolor Under The Waves scarf. It screams "happy!" ( I'm all about happy.)




Thank you, Ladybaga!...it's hard to explain...but when I saw that pic you posted I could just feel your warmth and happiness radiating from you - a very good soul, indeed! Yes, it's time for a bit of color! Manhasset didn't get the black Under the Waves yet, but when they do I WILL be joining you!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> Thank you, Ladybaga!...it's hard to explain...but when I saw that pic you posted I could just feel your warmth and happiness radiating from you - a very good soul, indeed! Yes, it's time for a bit of color! Manhasset didn't get the black Under the Waves yet, but when they do I WILL be joining you!!!



BBC,
You are so kind! Thank you so much! You will look amazing in this! I think it is such a fun pattern and it reminds me of the aquariums that had black lights with neon fish.  The sweet turtle face simply slays me!
My husband and I had the privilege of meeting the owner of the Manhasset store last summer while we were in Paris.  She and her daughter were really friendly. It was a lovely pink birdie Birkin that her daughter was "borrowing" that caught our eye at the Hotel Costes.  If I am ever in Manhasset, I will surely drop by to say Hello (and buy some H, of course.):grouch:


----------



## eternallove4bag

niki_y said:


> Kelly 32 in Glycine - It was love at first sight~~~[emoji7][emoji7] I also managed to get a rodeo!!  Tho I thot a purple one would suit the kelly better.  What a great way to end 2015!!  Happy new year everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227008
> View attachment 3227009



It really is a gorgeous color!! And a rodeo too!!! Love BOTH! Many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



meiigy said:


> So lucky to find this dream baby Bag in the US just before new year comes!
> 
> 
> 
> My new kelly 32 Black with GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> It was always a dream to find a classic black color that goes with everything, and Europe was impossible to find!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and happy new year to ya all!



This is truly a classic! Love black and GHW combination! So happy you were able to find this beauty in US[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Came home with an Orange box on New Year's Eve. Will post in the new year. Happy New Year everyone!!



Yay!!! So happy my darling friend[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; reveal please!!!



Ms Bunny said:


> My new Kelly belt [emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> A slightly older design, which all of a sudden I HAD to have!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3227754
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227757
> 
> 
> I am personally "blaming" IF and Carlinha for the "bad" influence their color-loving ways have had on me! My two other December purchases, I don't even know who I am anymore.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3227758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227761
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> View attachment 3227766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227769



Hahaha! You are so funny and such a big enabler yourself my dear BBC! You have me totally drooling too!!! And tell me about becoming obsessed with older designs!!! I am the same [emoji33][emoji33].. Totally inspired by dear Israeli_Flava I had my sweet SA track down a design that I am so excited to go to the store next week and get[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




VigeeLeBrun said:


> La Marche du Zambèze CW 07 S/S 16, noir background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with Quicker white sneakers, which I cannot rave about too much!



This is a stunner! There's something about the black background that I absolutely LOVE!! And the sneakers look awesome too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



naths said:


> So happy with my Christmas gift!!! I got one of my dream Birkin bag a Birkin 35 in rose Jaipur I really love this colour!! Is so beautiful !! &#127870;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521]&#127870;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227877
> View attachment 3227878



GORGEOUS!!! What an amazing Christmas gift!!!  



bintang said:


> Happy new year all !!!



Wow! Is this etain or etoupe please? Many congrats![emoji173]&#65039;



ms08c said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st Jan 2016 purchase "Birkin 30cm in Rouge Casaque Epsom GHW"!! I had to tell my SA to hold this bag so that I could purchase it on the very first day of the year 2016 Here's a quick pic of my B



My heart skips a beat every time I see RC! Stunning purchase [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



okiern1981 said:


> My latest (and last for a while) Hermès Okatu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228235



Looks fabulous! Any mod shots please?


----------



## Ladybaga

VigeeLeBrun said:


> La Marche du Zambèze CW 07 S/S 16, noir background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with Quicker white sneakers, which I cannot rave about too much!



Vigee,
Your Marche du Zambeze is dynamic! It looks fabulous on you!  (Your sneakers are the coolest things I have ever seen! I'll bet it's like walking on a cloud!) Happy New Year.


----------



## bintang

Wow! Is this etain or etoupe please? Many congrats![emoji173]&#65039;


It's L34 in eutope clemence


----------



## naths

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow that birkin looks amazing on you and the Rodeo just makes the color pop even more! Super congrats!!!!!




Thank you so much!!  So excited I do find it, I wanted to placed an SO for this color but I changed my mind  last minute and decided to go for a Kelly 32 un other color. I love RJ, before I had my doubts because I already own a B 35 rose Tyrien, wich I love too so I was afraid color was too similar  but RJ is more coral so not that similar I guess [emoji87][emoji87]


----------



## naths

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous!!! Major congrats, *naths*! What a great Christmas gift.




Thank you ! Love my new baby!!!


----------



## naths

Dinlay said:


> Beautiful!! [emoji76]




Thank you !! [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

mygoodies said:


> My latest H goodies....I'm waiting for the Cloversac bag insert so I can finally take her for a spin   I posted my Birkin story reveal earlier here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/early-xmas-miracle-my-first-birkin-reveal-928880.html
> 
> Bleu Nuit B30 Togo PWH
> Twillies Harnais des Présidents
> Carmen Violet and Black
> My fave H perfumes:
> Jardin Monsieur Li
> Un Jardin sur Le Toit
> 
> So HAPPY! Thanks for letting me share my excitement lovelies. Hope you all had a wonderful Xmas!
> View attachment 3223791
> 
> View attachment 3223795


love all your purchases, especially the B


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

newbiebag said:


> My 30cm Birkin Gris Tourterelle, Togo leather PHW. Yay!


beautiful B


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

shinstar85 said:


> My second Hermes bag and cute charm scored from the airport:
> Picotin 18 in orange poppy and PM rodeo


I'm getting so tempted to buy a Picotin  they're so cute


----------



## megt10

Natalie j said:


> Someone asked for an action shot so here goes, sorry about my messy wardrobe. I'm 5'1. Gris T 30 Togo PHW. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221572
> View attachment 3221573


Gorgeous.


sassygee said:


> A Very Red, Merry Christmas. I already posted in the Kelly wallet club subform. My new Kelly Medium sized RC with gold hardware in Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222493
> View attachment 3222494
> View attachment 3222495
> View attachment 3222496
> View attachment 3222497
> View attachment 3222498
> View attachment 3222499
> 
> 
> Happy holidays and thanks for letting me share.


I love RC. So pretty. Congrats.


Tuned83 said:


> First bit of Hermes from my brother for Christmas. Perfect for hot Nigerian weather and so very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 3223056


Love the look of these. 


newbiebag said:


> My 30cm Birkin Gris Tourterelle, Togo leather PHW. Yay!



Love it. Twins .


----------



## megt10

Evita98 said:


> Santa was little late!
> I found it on my vacation.
> Yay~~~~~~~~


I love it. What a great reminder of your vacation.


mygoodies said:


> My latest H goodies....I'm waiting for the Cloversac bag insert so I can finally take her for a spin   I posted my Birkin story reveal earlier here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/early-xmas-miracle-my-first-birkin-reveal-928880.html
> 
> Bleu Nuit B30 Togo PWH
> Twillies Harnais des Présidents
> Carmen Violet and Black
> My fave H perfumes:
> Jardin Monsieur Li
> Un Jardin sur Le Toit
> 
> So HAPPY! Thanks for letting me share my excitement lovelies. Hope you all had a wonderful Xmas!
> View attachment 3223791
> 
> View attachment 3223795


Gorgeous bag. I love the color. My favorite perfume too. 


shinstar85 said:


> My second Hermes bag and cute charm scored from the airport:
> Picotin 18 in orange poppy and PM rodeo


Fabulous bags and love the rodeo. What a great find.


chitzabelle said:


> Here is my pop of colour to conclude this beautiful year:
> 
> View attachment 3224393
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!



So pretty. Love the color.


----------



## megt10

Chubbymoo said:


> Rouge cassaque Constance in ghw Epsom! It's always raining when I get offered!!


Wow, this is totally gorgeous.


Lexia1157 said:


> Hello beautiful Tpfers !!!!! sharing my first Hermes Bearn trifold wallet here ..... I'm always conservative when comes to color choices , black black and black ..... but this time I wished to have something different .... "who gonna say no to Hermes colors right ??"  Blue Paradise made my heart sing and of course , I love the blue sapphire interior )) Thanks for letting me share and Happy new year!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225165
> 
> View attachment 3225166
> 
> View attachment 3225167


I love the color combination. So pretty. The trifold Bearn wallet is my favorite wallet of any that I have ever owned. 


Chanel_82 said:


> Here's mine. A Xmas gift from DH.
> RGHW CDC.
> 
> View attachment 3225310


Beautiful. What a great DH!


Baglover121 said:


> CDC belt ,
> View attachment 3225450
> View attachment 3225451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my second one, this is in a bigger size , intend to wear it on low waist/hip, [emoji4]


Love the belt. 


Bobmops said:


> My holiday shopping is not what I hoped for ((( I was unlucky with colors , my sizes sold out and so on ...
> Only two things from H in Salzburg
> Soaps&#128514; And CDC enamel )


Aww, they are really nice though. Guess that means you will just have to keep shopping .


louboutal said:


> Blue indigo c18! I still can't believe my luck. When my SA called me about it I wasn't sure about the color but when I saw it in person I fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3225981


Beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## megt10

Birdonce said:


> View attachment 3226086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waited a whole month until Xmas to bust it out. Told me SA that the bridle pattern in black and white looks like a spine X-ray


I really love this. It is so unique looking.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> A Colvert Kelly double tour to wear with my chain d'ancre. Because can anyone ever really have enough Colvert in their life? [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226673


Nope, very pretty. I love Colvert.


ddeliciouz said:


> My very first Hermes piece!
> 
> View attachment 3226681



Fabulous. Congrats and welcome to the H slippery slope.


----------



## megt10

vivelebag said:


> My first H.com purchase arrived today.  Unfortunately it was the wrong cw and it doesn't work for me.
> 
> I ordered this:
> 
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...l?back_search=q+la+pegase|back_from_product+1
> 
> And was sent this instead:
> 
> http://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-silk-le-pegase-scarf-90-terracotta-bleu-bordeaux-new-67011
> 
> The scarf did not come with a tag for reference but I am sure it is 06. The receipt says cw 03. I am so disappointed and need to return it. I guess I can use this as an excuse to visit the boutique to exchange it for something from SS16- hopefully before any price increase!


Oh I am sorry that you got the wrong cw/ They are both beautiful. That has happened to me more than once. 


niki_y said:


> Kelly 32 in Glycine - It was love at first sight~~~[emoji7][emoji7] I also managed to get a rodeo!!  Tho I thot a purple one would suit the kelly better.  What a great way to end 2015!!  Happy new year everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227008
> View attachment 3227009


Stunning bag and rodeo. I love the color of both.


meiigy said:


> So lucky to find this dream baby Bag in the US just before new year comes!
> 
> My new kelly 32 Black with GHW!
> 
> It was always a dream to find a classic black color that goes with everything, and Europe was impossible to find!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share and happy new year to ya all!


Wow, really beautiful. Congrats on getting your dream bag.


Ms Bunny said:


> My new Kelly belt [emoji173]&#65039;


Love it. These belts are so versatile.


BBC said:


> A slightly older design, which all of a sudden I HAD to have!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3227754
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227757
> 
> 
> I am personally "blaming" IF and Carlinha for the "bad" influence their color-loving ways have had on me! My two other December purchases, I don't even know who I am anymore.... [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3227758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227761
> 
> 
> ...and...
> 
> View attachment 3227766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227769


 You are so funny. I love everything that you got. Then again I am a color girl. Seriously beautiful.


VigeeLeBrun said:


> La Marche du Zambèze CW 07 S/S 16, noir background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with Quicker white sneakers, which I cannot rave about too much!



Great purchases. I am going to have to try those sneakers. So cute.


----------



## megt10

naths said:


> So happy with my Christmas gift!!! I got one of my dream Birkin bag a Birkin 35 in rose Jaipur I really love this colour!! Is so beautiful !! &#127870;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521][emoji319][emoji521][emoji318]&#127997;[emoji521]&#127870;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227877
> View attachment 3227878


This is gorgeous. It is one of my favorite colors. Huge congrats.


bintang said:


> Happy new year all !!!


Love it. Happy New Year to you as well.


VigeeLeBrun said:


> The sneakers are the best, just got back from LA and lived in them. Dare I say that I want them in black now too?
> 
> Happy New Year's Eve, *IF*.


I totally agree. Any shoe that you love and is really comfortable needs to be purchased in every color.


ms08c said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> My 1st Jan 2016 purchase "Birkin 30cm in Rouge Casaque Epsom GHW"!! I had to tell my SA to hold this bag so that I could purchase it on the very first day of the year 2016 Here's a quick pic of my B



Gorgeous. What a great way to start the new year. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

okiern1981 said:


> My latest (and last for a while) Hermès Okatu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3228235



Love the looks of this. I don't think I have ever seen it before. Would love to see a mod shot.


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Wow, this is totally gorgeous.
> 
> I love the color combination. So pretty. The trifold Bearn wallet is my favorite wallet of any that I have ever owned.
> 
> Beautiful. What a great DH!
> 
> Love the belt.
> 
> Aww, they are really nice though. Guess that means you will just have to keep shopping .
> 
> Beautiful, congratulations.



That's so true &#128514;The hunt will never stop )


----------



## eternallove4bag

bintang said:


> Wow! Is this etain or etoupe please? Many congrats![emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's L34 in eutope clemence




Thank you bintang [emoji173]&#65039; she is beautiful!


----------



## Love_Couture

ms08c said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> My 1st Jan 2016 purchase "Birkin 30cm in Rouge Casaque Epsom GHW"!! I had to tell my SA to hold this bag so that I could purchase it on the very first day of the year 2016 Here's a quick pic of my B



OMG!!! This is very beautiful.  Red with GHW!  Congratulations and happy 2016!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543




Congrats. Very nice evie. U r really the shawl queen. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## AvrilShower

ms08c said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> My 1st Jan 2016 purchase "Birkin 30cm in Rouge Casaque Epsom GHW"!! I had to tell my SA to hold this bag so that I could purchase it on the very first day of the year 2016 Here's a quick pic of my B



beautiful!!! Congrats to your gorgeous B!


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543



ohhhhhhhhhhh!!! I love the two colors so much!!! Big congrats my dear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. Very nice evie. U r really the shawl queen. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you my sweet friend.. I promise I am slowing down with the shawls. Just one more and then I will be done till fall [emoji51][emoji51]



AvrilShower said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh!!! I love the two colors so much!!! Big congrats my dear!




Thank you so much dear AvrilShower


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543



Classic Evie! Perfection. Love the CW of this shawl  Huge congrats!


----------



## Dany_37

My "new-to-me" Evelyne is on her way... Should be in and on my arms tomorrow!! So excited!


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> Classic Evie! Perfection. Love the CW of this shawl  Huge congrats!




Thank you so much my friend  I am pretty excited [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dany_37 said:


> My "new-to-me" Evelyne is on her way... Should be in and on my arms tomorrow!! So excited!




Many congrats! Please post pictures when you get her [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dany_37

eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats! Please post pictures when you get her [emoji173]&#65039;



I definitely will!! Thank you!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543


Congrats my dear~ what a  great score! Both  are so versatile and will work well  with almost any outfits!&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## kewave

Lindy 26 Verso Indigo/Orange Poppy and Black Aligator GHW CDC...


----------



## ms08c

Love_Couture said:


> OMG!!! This is very beautiful.  Red with GHW!  Congratulations and happy 2016!!!


Thank you Love_couture Happy New year dear!


----------



## ms08c

AvrilShower said:


> beautiful!!! Congrats to your gorgeous B!


Thank you Avrilshower


----------



## ms08c

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543


Congratulations dear! Love the colors


----------



## pree

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543


 

Congratulations! The Evie is gorgeous!


----------



## ms08c

kewave said:


> Lindy 26 Verso Indigo/Orange Poppy and Black Aligator GHW CDC...


I love the Combination! Congrats dear


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543




Congratulations!!!
I love your Evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
And a great color too[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine
It's a beautiful style & so easy ...
The CSGM is a perfect match 
Have fun wearing both!


----------



## mygoodies

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543




You're so blessed with such a lovely SA!!! The Gold Evie is a timeless classic BEAUTY. And that scarf......drooooliiiing!!! Enjoy sweetie [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## mygoodies

kewave said:


> Lindy 26 Verso Indigo/Orange Poppy and Black Aligator GHW CDC...




BEAUTIFUUUUULLLLLLLLL!!!! Enjoy yr beauties dear[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543



Congrats! Huge thumbs up and that Evie is a classic indeed! Can't wait for action pics!


----------



## Wplijnaar

Garden Party 30 PM &#128525;


----------



## mygoodies

Wplijnaar said:


> Garden Party 30 PM [emoji7]




No pic? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] would LOVE to drool together [emoji12]


----------



## weibandy

kewave said:


> Lindy 26 Verso Indigo/Orange Poppy and Black Aligator GHW CDC...



Ooohhh, I love this! 

Wish I could find one.....


----------



## Wplijnaar

mygoodies said:


> No pic? [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] would LOVE to drool together [emoji12]



I couldn't upload photo for some reason &#128543;


----------



## mygoodies

My first Rodeo cutie just landed today. Didn't expect this to be soooo ADOOOOORRRRRABLE[emoji4]
PM rose azalea, orange, azur blue. 



Getting cosy here with my B30 togo Bleu Nuit [emoji4][emoji4] Pls excuse the mess on my desk. Couldn't wait unboxing [emoji16] Now I want them ALL!!!!!! The slippery Rodeo slope....sigh....I'm so weak[emoji28]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> My first Rodeo cutie just landed today. Didn't expect this to be soooo ADOOOOORRRRRABLE[emoji4]
> PM rose azalea, orange, azur blue.
> View attachment 3232170
> 
> 
> Getting cosy here with my B30 togo Bleu Nuit [emoji4][emoji4] Pls excuse the mess on my desk. Couldn't wait unboxing [emoji16] Now I want them ALL!!!!!! The slippery Rodeo slope....sigh....I'm so weak[emoji28]
> View attachment 3232171



WOw!!! That's so awesome and looks fabulous on your B!!! A real show stopper!!!


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543



congrats on your new evie and shawl both are absolutely gorgeous ... i am still looking for the perfect colour for my first evie in pm size the price just gone down ... hoping to get before our first holiday in may


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543



Wow! Great start of a year !


----------



## Bobmops

mygoodies said:


> My first Rodeo cutie just landed today. Didn't expect this to be soooo ADOOOOORRRRRABLE[emoji4]
> PM rose azalea, orange, azur blue.
> View attachment 3232170
> 
> 
> Getting cosy here with my B30 togo Bleu Nuit [emoji4][emoji4] Pls excuse the mess on my desk. Couldn't wait unboxing [emoji16] Now I want them ALL!!!!!! The slippery Rodeo slope....sigh....I'm so weak[emoji28]
> View attachment 3232171



Looks super fun &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!


----------



## Bobmops

kewave said:


> Lindy 26 Verso Indigo/Orange Poppy and Black Aligator GHW CDC...



Wow , that's great combo &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My latest; porcelain trays for keys and change  Not sure which one to keep or if I should keep both, as usually when I can't decide *hopeless* .


----------



## Love_Couture

mygoodies said:


> My first Rodeo cutie just landed today. Didn't expect this to be soooo ADOOOOORRRRRABLE[emoji4]
> PM rose azalea, orange, azur blue.
> Getting cosy here with my B30 togo Bleu Nuit [emoji4][emoji4] Pls excuse the mess on my desk. Couldn't wait unboxing [emoji16] Now I want them ALL!!!!!! The slippery Rodeo slope....sigh....I'm so weak[emoji28]



Very cute Rodeo.  Great color.  Perfect for your B!


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOw!!! That's so awesome and looks fabulous on your B!!! A real show stopper!!!






Bobmops said:


> Looks super fun [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]!







Love_Couture said:


> Very cute Rodeo.  Great color.  Perfect for your B!




THANK U LOVELIES [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
Its Nothing biggie but I was so thrilled when I saw her. Never seen a Rodeo IRL before LOL   
I thought it be too bright for my bag but its just the perfect pop up color. It makes me smile every time I see it. The magic of Rodeo


----------



## mygoodies

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest; porcelain trays for keys and change  Not sure which one to keep or if I should keep both, as usually when I can't decide *hopeless* .
> View attachment 3232215
> View attachment 3232216




I would LOVE to have these for my special kind makeup brushes


----------



## sassygee

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543




*Congrats, we are twins on the gold Evelynne.  I absolutely love the Balade scarf.  I love all of the blues and green in it.  Very nice.  If you liv in some place that gets cold in the winter enjoy your new CSGM. *


----------



## sassygee

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> I love RC. So pretty. Congrats.
> 
> Love the look of these.
> 
> 
> Love it. Twins .




*Thanks Megt10, I guess we are the mutual admiration society.  I have been lovin your reveals!*


----------



## umlm

I bought these shoes


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Congrats my dear~ what a  great score! Both  are so versatile and will work well  with almost any outfits![emoji6][emoji6]



Thank you my amazing friend[emoji8][emoji8] and Ms. Enabler.. Couldn't get over your beautiful evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ms08c said:


> Congratulations dear! Love the colors



Thank you my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



pree said:


> Congratulations! The Evie is gorgeous!



Thank you much pree [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Keren16 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> I love your Evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> And a great color too[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
> I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine
> It's a beautiful style & so easy ...
> The CSGM is a perfect match
> Have fun wearing both!



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8] To be honest you were one of the people who enabled me to go get this bag  so thank you my dear!



mygoodies said:


> You're so blessed with such a lovely SA!!! The Gold Evie is a timeless classic BEAUTY. And that scarf......drooooliiiing!!! Enjoy sweetie [emoji317][emoji317]



Thank you so much dear mygoodies [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my SA is truly amazing and I am thankful for her! Was texting her just now that she knows my choices better than even I do!



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! Huge thumbs up and that Evie is a classic indeed! Can't wait for action pics!



Thank you my darling friend  I can't believe I waited so long for this! 



Bobmops said:


> Wow! Great start of a year !



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]



noreen_uk said:


> congrats on your new evie and shawl both are absolutely gorgeous ... i am still looking for the perfect colour for my first evie in pm size the price just gone down ... hoping to get before our first holiday in may



Thank you so much dear noreen_uk [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; wow! Did H reduce the prices of evies? I wasn't aware! I have been fearing a price increase [emoji51].. I hope you get yours soon. These come in such fabulous colors you won't go wrong with your choice 



sassygee said:


> *Congrats, we are twins on the gold Evelynne.  I absolutely love the Balade scarf.  I love all of the blues and green in it.  Very nice.  If you liv in some place that gets cold in the winter enjoy your new CSGM. *




Thank you my dear! So happy we are twins on gold evie[emoji173]&#65039; I live on the east coast where the winters are brutal so I have been getting a lot of use from the shawls[emoji173]&#65039; can't wait to wear this one!


----------



## eternallove4bag

umlm said:


> I bought these shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232254



Beautiful! Would love to see mod shots of these!



ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest; porcelain trays for keys and change  Not sure which one to keep or if I should keep both, as usually when I can't decide *hopeless* .
> View attachment 3232215
> View attachment 3232216



Oooooh keep them both! Different sizes different designs and so classy dear ThingumyPoppy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]



mygoodies said:


> My first Rodeo cutie just landed today. Didn't expect this to be soooo ADOOOOORRRRRABLE[emoji4]
> PM rose azalea, orange, azur blue.
> View attachment 3232170
> 
> 
> Getting cosy here with my B30 togo Bleu Nuit [emoji4][emoji4] Pls excuse the mess on my desk. Couldn't wait unboxing [emoji16] Now I want them ALL!!!!!! The slippery Rodeo slope....sigh....I'm so weak[emoji28]
> View attachment 3232171



Whoa! That rodeo looks STUNNING on your gorgeous B my dear!!! What a treat for the eyes[emoji7][emoji7]



kewave said:


> Lindy 26 Verso Indigo/Orange Poppy and Black Aligator GHW CDC...




Wow! What a gorgeous interior color contrast! Love it dear kewave [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543



So pretty and so useful!  Great neutral in a classic/casual bag will be often enjoyed!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> So pretty and so useful!  Great neutral in a classic/casual bag will be often enjoyed!




Thank you my friend[emoji8][emoji8] I am truly looking forward to using this for years to come! Badly needed a hands free casual bag!


----------



## mygoodies

umlm said:


> I bought these shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232254




HOT PAIR u have there!! Haven't seen these in my country   love the duo colored heels!!!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

ms08c said:


> Happy New Year Everyone
> 
> My 1st Jan 2016 purchase "Birkin 30cm in Rouge Casaque Epsom GHW"!! I had to tell my SA to hold this bag so that I could purchase it on the very first day of the year 2016 Here's a quick pic of my B


What a way to start a year! Congratulations  (plus no price increase)


----------



## rainneday

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest; porcelain trays for keys and change  Not sure which one to keep or if I should keep both, as usually when I can't decide *hopeless* .
> View attachment 3232215
> View attachment 3232216



My vote is for keeping both! They are so different in graphics, you need both. 



umlm said:


> I bought these shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232254



I am in love. I must see these in person! Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

I have been patiently waiting for a Jige in an orange CW. My SA contacted me just as I was to leave town for NYE celebrations. Picked up this Capucine Elan to ring in the New Year. 

With the rainy week ahead here in SoCal, this little group and I are off to Hawaii for fun in the sun. Aloha! :sunnies


----------



## bagidiotic

Txoceangirl said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a Jige in an orange CW. My SA contacted me just as I was to leave town for NYE celebrations. Picked up this Capucine Elan to ring in the New Year.
> 
> With the rainy week ahead here in SoCal, this little group and I are off to Hawaii for fun in the sun. Aloha! :sunnies



Congrats 
Poppy  color fun orange indeed


----------



## Elendil

Here's my new behapi double tour in peacock blue and indigo. Bought it online at H.com before the price increase and it seems to be the last one online (europe).


----------



## periogirl28

Txoceangirl said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a Jige in an orange CW. My SA contacted me just as I was to leave town for NYE celebrations. Picked up this Capucine Elan to ring in the New Year.
> 
> With the rainy week ahead here in SoCal, this little group and I are off to Hawaii for fun in the sun. Aloha! :sunnies



Perfect choices for a sunny getaway!


----------



## periogirl28

My last purchase on the 31st, Sakura mini Plume, paired with little Rodeo, petit h silk tissue case and Sakura Chèvre card case


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> My last purchase on the 31st, Sakura mini Plume, paired with little Rodeo, petit h silk tissue case and Sakura Chèvre card case



OMGoodness this a fabulous pink picture!!! I love everything here!!! Love the little tissue case too.... so adorable. Need one


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGoodness this a fabulous pink picture!!! I love everything here!!! Love the little tissue case too.... so adorable. Need one



Be my twin for everything! &#128536;&#128536;&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## MissOrange

Hermes orange silk print wallet


----------



## eternallove4bag

Txoceangirl said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a Jige in an orange CW. My SA contacted me just as I was to leave town for NYE celebrations. Picked up this Capucine Elan to ring in the New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> With the rainy week ahead here in SoCal, this little group and I are off to Hawaii for fun in the sun. Aloha! :sunnies


Gorgeous purchases [emoji173]&#65039;




Elendil said:


> Here's my new behapi double tour in peacock blue and indigo. Bought it online at H.com before the price increase and it seems to be the last one online (europe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232888
> 
> View attachment 3232889


So pretty and so lucky to get the last one!! It was meant for you Elendil[emoji173]&#65039;




periogirl28 said:


> My last purchase on the 31st, Sakura mini Plume, paired with little Rodeo, petit h silk tissue case and Sakura Chèvre card case




Omg!!! What a fabulous pink my darling friend!!! Looks stunning with the rodeo[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] and the matching card case and silk tissue case are the beautiful icing on top of the cake! Love love love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mep123

Just arrived last evening...Panthera Pardus (16" pocket square).


----------



## umlm

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Would love to see mod shots of these!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh keep them both! Different sizes different designs and so classy dear ThingumyPoppy[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! That rodeo looks STUNNING on your gorgeous B my dear!!! What a treat for the eyes[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! What a gorgeous interior color contrast! Love it dear kewave [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




here are my pics for modeling my newest purchase ( i ncluding coton shoulder strap, i have just received it today)


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> My last purchase on the 31st, Sakura mini Plume, paired with little Rodeo, petit h silk tissue case and Sakura Chèvre card case




Am sure u carry them well. Very Kawaii. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

mep123 said:


> Just arrived last evening...Panthera Pardus (16" pocket square).




Beautiful pocket square [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

umlm said:


> here are my pics for modeling my newest purchase ( i ncluding coton shoulder strap, i have just received it today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232964
> View attachment 3232965
> View attachment 3232966
> View attachment 3232967
> View attachment 3232968




Congrats. Nice. Always wanted to have a Kelly. [emoji3]


----------



## Kaya7

Hi, I have the same Balade....I love that color combination.
Balade was my last purchase , I bought also clic H fórom SS2016 collection. My SA really know me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

mep123 said:


> Just arrived last evening...Panthera Pardus (16" pocket square).



Beautiful! Huge fan of this design[emoji173]&#65039;



umlm said:


> here are my pics for modeling my newest purchase ( i ncluding coton shoulder strap, i have just received it today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232964
> View attachment 3232965
> View attachment 3232966
> View attachment 3232967
> View attachment 3232968




Wow! You look amazing! The scarf goes so well with the boots and that K is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kaya7 said:


> Hi, I have the same Balade....I love that color combination.
> 
> Balade was my last purchase , I bought also clic H fórom SS2016 collection. My SA really know me.




Congrats Kaya. [emoji3]


----------



## mep123

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Huge fan of this design[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Here is a modelling pic...


----------



## Kaya7

Beautiful Panther


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mep123 said:


> Here is a modelling pic...



*Gasp. Exquisite!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Be my twin for everything! &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;



I wish I could find that tissue holder!!! I'm obsessed!


----------



## eternallove4bag

mep123 said:


> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Huge fan of this design[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Here is a modelling pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In LOVE!
Click to expand...


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous purchases [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty and so lucky to get the last one!! It was meant for you Elendil[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! What a fabulous pink my darling friend!!! Looks stunning with the rodeo[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176] and the matching card case and silk tissue case are the beautiful icing on top of the cake! Love love love [emoji7][emoji7]



Pink has always been a weakness of mine! 



mep123 said:


> Just arrived last evening...Panthera Pardus (16" pocket square).



What a fabulous pop of my favourite colour! 




umlm said:


> here are my pics for modeling my newest purchase ( i ncluding coton shoulder strap, i have just received it today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232964
> View attachment 3232965
> View attachment 3232966
> View attachment 3232967
> View attachment 3232968



Classic must have! Congrats! 



PrestigeH said:


> Am sure u carry them well. Very Kawaii. [emoji3]



Thank you, been waiting for it ever since I saw it at the H exhibition in London.


----------



## Elendil

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty and so lucky to get the last one!! It was meant for you Elendil[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Kaya7

mep123 said:


> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Huge fan of this design[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Here is a modelling pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great scarf, super size and color
Click to expand...


----------



## umlm

periogirl28 said:


> Pink has always been a weakness of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous pop of my favourite colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic must have! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, been waiting for it ever since I saw it at the H exhibition in London.



Thank you periogirl28,


----------



## umlm

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Huge fan of this design[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! You look amazing! The scarf goes so well with the boots and that K is GORGEOUS!!



Thank you eternallove4bag, 
you are so kind. Woman understand woman very well, my husband would never understand why I love bags and accessories.


----------



## umlm

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. Nice. Always wanted to have a Kelly. [emoji3]



Thank you PrestigeH,

I don't know why I always just love Kelly not Birkin, maybe Kelly has shoulder strap and it's one of the most important for me concerning a bag. I am saving for a Kelly 28 and 25.

Hope I can have them this year.


----------



## bags to die for

periogirl28 said:


> Pink has always been a weakness of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous pop of my favourite colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic must have! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, been waiting for it ever since I saw it at the H exhibition in London.


----------



## umlm

mygoodies said:


> HOT PAIR u have there!! Haven't seen these in my country   love the duo colored heels!!!



I saw another color of beige/ cognac, I still hesitate if I will buy them. they are so lovely ( should be quick before someone else take it, I think) ( I am at the border of France- Germany- Switzerland, so I can run over the 3 countries)


----------



## eternallove4bag

umlm said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag,
> 
> you are so kind. Woman understand woman very well, my husband would never understand why I love bags and accessories.



Haha! Ditto with my DH although he has grudgingly acknowledged that although he cannot understand my fascination he won't interfere either[emoji6]



periogirl28 said:


> Pink has always been a weakness of mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a fabulous pop of my favourite colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic must have! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, been waiting for it ever since I saw it at the H exhibition in London.




Since H I am crazy about pink too[emoji176][emoji176]... Anytime I see bags, wallets or outfits coordinated I am in seventh heaven! I guess because I like to match everything? So that picture of coordinated delicious pinks is still lingering in my mind! Great purchase my friend!


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


>



Dear remember me pointing it out to you? Hahah I am very patient!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> haha! Ditto with my dh although he has grudgingly acknowledged that although he cannot understand my fascination he won't interfere either[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since h i am crazy about pink too[emoji176][emoji176]... Anytime i see bags, wallets or outfits coordinated i am in seventh heaven! I guess because i like to match everything? So that picture of coordinated delicious pinks is still lingering in my mind! Great purchase my friend!



&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## bags to die for

periogirl28 said:


> Dear remember me pointing it out to you? Hahah I am very patient!



I do! And I got my constance so yay to both of us!


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> I do! And I got my constance so yay to both of us!




Yes! High5!


----------



## jnj1ster

An unexpected purchase but so in love, nonetheless!!! &#128150;


----------



## weibandy

Elendil said:


> Here's my new behapi double tour in peacock blue and indigo. Bought it online at H.com before the price increase and it seems to be the last one online (europe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232888
> 
> View attachment 3232889



I love this combination!!  Did the proces already go up?  I am in US amd I dont know if our prices rose already.

Your bracelet is adorable!


----------



## ssv003

Bought this on H.com and just picked up in the store today. My first exotic CDC and my HG one too. So thrilled.


----------



## Nilez

Springshine said:


> yes, black b35
> I was not expecting to get the bag at all, i went to Hermes store 3-4  months ago and asked for it, they told me the list was closed, but i  could give them my number and they would call me if they got black b35  with gold hardware.. After that i didnt think more about getting a  birkin, and ive never bought anything from the Hermes store in my  country, i always buy in Paris..
> 
> So.. yesterday i got a call from the manager at Hermes while i was at  work and he told me he had 2 birkin bags and i could choose one if I  still wanted a birkin he had black b 35 and etoupe b 35, and ofcourse i got the black one  I actually asked if i could get bothsince my sister also wants a Birkin, but he told me he could only sell me one
> 
> My office is 5 minuts away from the Hermes store, so 20 minuts after the phone call i was at the Hermes store and got my bag
> 
> I actually overheard another SA on the phone telling someone they had 3  birkins and will get more this month, so its raining Birkins here
> 
> before leaving i asked the manager how is the prosess to get a kelly, he said he could maybe get me one i january


Congrats on your new Birkin, it is a true classic, i have the same bag just  i had to wait around 2 years to get mine lol. Can i learn which country did you get yours from?


----------



## princess621

ssv003 said:


> Bought this on H.com and just picked up in the store today. My first exotic CDC and my HG one too. So thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 3233549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233550


it is stunning!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Trust my sweet SA to always surprise me. She knows what I want and makes it magically appear exactly the moment I ask for it! Well no pressure on her next time I ask for something really big [emoji6][emoji6]... Meanwhile got the following- evie in gold and SS2016 Promenade CSGM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231541
> 
> View attachment 3231542
> View attachment 3231543


What a great SA you have! Love the Evie. Gold is such a happy color and yet understated. It's becoming my favorite. Love the Promenade too such a great cw.


kewave said:


> Lindy 26 Verso Indigo/Orange Poppy and Black Aligator GHW CDC...


Oh I love this. I just got the 30 and now want an additional smaller one. This would be exactly what I would pick. Beautiful.


mygoodies said:


> My first Rodeo cutie just landed today. Didn't expect this to be soooo ADOOOOORRRRRABLE[emoji4]
> PM rose azalea, orange, azur blue.
> View attachment 3232170
> 
> 
> Getting cosy here with my B30 togo Bleu Nuit [emoji4][emoji4] Pls excuse the mess on my desk. Couldn't wait unboxing [emoji16] Now I want them ALL!!!!!! The slippery Rodeo slope....sigh....I'm so weak[emoji28]
> View attachment 3232171


So adorable. I think most of us are week when it comes to the rodeo.


ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest; porcelain trays for keys and change  Not sure which one to keep or if I should keep both, as usually when I can't decide *hopeless* .
> View attachment 3232215
> View attachment 3232216


Keep both. They are fabulous.


umlm said:


> I bought these shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232254


Love.


----------



## megt10

Txoceangirl said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a Jige in an orange CW. My SA contacted me just as I was to leave town for NYE celebrations. Picked up this Capucine Elan to ring in the New Year.
> 
> With the rainy week ahead here in SoCal, this little group and I are off to Hawaii for fun in the sun. Aloha! :sunnies


So gorgeous! So jealous! It is very rainy here in SoCal. Have a wonderful time.


Elendil said:


> Here's my new behapi double tour in peacock blue and indigo. Bought it online at H.com before the price increase and it seems to be the last one online (europe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232888
> 
> View attachment 3232889


Very pretty. Love the colors.


periogirl28 said:


> My last purchase on the 31st, Sakura mini Plume, paired with little Rodeo, petit h silk tissue case and Sakura Chèvre card case


I love it all. I have never seen this tissue case before. I need one too.


Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGoodness this a fabulous pink picture!!! I love everything here!!! Love the little tissue case too.... so adorable. Need one


+1


----------



## megt10

mep123 said:


> Just arrived last evening...Panthera Pardus (16" pocket square).


This is beautiful. I love the cw. 


umlm said:


> here are my pics for modeling my newest purchase ( i ncluding coton shoulder strap, i have just received it today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232964
> View attachment 3232965
> View attachment 3232966
> View attachment 3232967
> View attachment 3232968


Congrats. The strap is going to be really useful and is such a great color.


mep123 said:


> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Huge fan of this design[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Here is a modelling pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it even more. Looks great on you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Elendil

weibandy said:


> I love this combination!!  Did the proces already go up?  I am in US amd I dont know if our prices rose already.
> 
> 
> 
> Your bracelet is adorable!




Thank you!

According to some posts here on tPf some prices has gone up. 



megt10 said:


> Very pretty. Love the colors.




Thank you!


----------



## megt10

jnj1ster said:


> An unexpected purchase but so in love, nonetheless!!! &#128150;


What a gorgeous color. Love this bag.


ssv003 said:


> Bought this on H.com and just picked up in the store today. My first exotic CDC and my HG one too. So thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 3233549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233550



Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> What a great SA you have! Love the Evie. Gold is such a happy color and yet understated. It's becoming my favorite. Love the Promenade too such a great cw.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love this. I just got the 30 and now want an additional smaller one. This would be exactly what I would pick. Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> So adorable. I think most of us are week when it comes to the rodeo.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep both. They are fabulous.
> 
> 
> 
> Love.




Thank you so much dear Meg! Gold has been on my list for sometime now and I wanted it on a bag that I will wear everyday since it's so easy to match with any colored outfits! Plus all the enabling pictures you all have been posting of gold definitely helped [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ssv003 said:


> Bought this on H.com and just picked up in the store today. My first exotic CDC and my HG one too. So thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 3233549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233550




Many congrats! It's a beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## chitzabelle

kewave said:


> Lindy 26 Verso Indigo/Orange Poppy and Black Aligator GHW CDC...




I love this colour combination!


----------



## chitzabelle

mygoodies said:


> My first Rodeo cutie just landed today. Didn't expect this to be soooo ADOOOOORRRRRABLE[emoji4]
> PM rose azalea, orange, azur blue.
> View attachment 3232170
> 
> 
> Getting cosy here with my B30 togo Bleu Nuit [emoji4][emoji4] Pls excuse the mess on my desk. Couldn't wait unboxing [emoji16] Now I want them ALL!!!!!! The slippery Rodeo slope....sigh....I'm so weak[emoji28]
> View attachment 3232171




Beautiful shade of blue!  Congratulations!


----------



## Kyokei

Original Trocadero Jazz Band, H Comme Hermes, and Kelly


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Original Trocadero Jazz Band, H Comme Hermes, and Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3234539
> 
> View attachment 3234540
> 
> View attachment 3234542




Great purchases!
You should have a lot of use
Classic & easy to wear.  Versatile


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> Original Trocadero Jazz Band, H Comme Hermes, and Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3234539
> 
> View attachment 3234540
> 
> View attachment 3234542




Great choices! Congrats on Kelly. I love that jazz band scarf.


----------



## Kyokei

Keren16 said:


> Great purchases!
> You should have a lot of use
> Classic & easy to wear.  Versatile



Thank you! I definitely plan on using all of them quite a lot.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great choices! Congrats on Kelly. I love that jazz band scarf.



Thanks, Pocketbook Pup! I haven't been able to sleep much since getting the Kelly... still too excited 
I really didn't expect it at all.

I've been looking for a scarf with people on it that worked for me since my very first H scarf so when I saw this I knew I had to take it home.


----------



## Jadeite

Txoceangirl said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a Jige in an orange CW. My SA contacted me just as I was to leave town for NYE celebrations. Picked up this Capucine Elan to ring in the New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> With the rainy week ahead here in SoCal, this little group and I are off to Hawaii for fun in the sun. Aloha! :sunnies




Beautiful duo.


----------



## Jadeite

periogirl28 said:


> My last purchase on the 31st, Sakura mini Plume, paired with little Rodeo, petit h silk tissue case and Sakura Chèvre card case




Huh. What did I miss, they make tissue cases these days? 

Ok pink girl. I thought someone else I knew was really into pink and now I wonder which of you is the bigger pinkie fan...


----------



## periogirl28

Jadeite said:


> Huh. What did I miss, they make tissue cases these days?
> 
> Ok pink girl. I thought someone else I knew was really into pink and now I wonder which of you is the bigger pinkie fan...




The tissue cases are from petit h events [emoji6]
I take pink and purple. No problem dear!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sieste au paradis in cashmere...


----------



## Seedlessplum

I am having fun with my new purchases, especially with the Behapi Double Tour bracelets


----------



## EmileH

Seedlessplum said:


> I am having fun with my new purchases, especially with the Behapi Double Tour bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3234908
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234909
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234914
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234915
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234917
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234918




Oh my gosh. You went on a behapi binge. Awesome!


----------



## Jadeite

Seedlessplum said:


> I am having fun with my new purchases, especially with the Behapi Double Tour bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3234908
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234909
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234914
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234915
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234917
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234918




One week into new year and so many things going on.


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> I am having fun with my new purchases, especially with the Behapi Double Tour bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3234908
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234909
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234914
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234915
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234917
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234918




Very nice choices, I hope you have found your SA.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> Original Trocadero Jazz Band, H Comme Hermes, and Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3234539
> 
> View attachment 3234540
> 
> View attachment 3234542




My beautiful friend you made amazing choices and that K is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; beautiful color[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> I am having fun with my new purchases, especially with the Behapi Double Tour bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3234908
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234909
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234914
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234915
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234917
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234918




Whoa!! That's some serious Behapi haul!!! GORGEOUS [emoji7]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my gosh. You went on a behapi binge. Awesome!



I nearly went berserk. Thanks! 



Jadeite said:


> One week into new year and so many things going on.



Not entirely sure what you mean, but yeah! Thank you! 



periogirl28 said:


> Very nice choices, I hope you have found your SA.



Thanks and crossing my fingers... I need her to source CDC belt, herbag, ghw leather braclets for me! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!! That's some serious Behapi haul!!! GORGEOUS [emoji7]



Thank you! But I wish there are more XS size bracelets for me to select. But I am contented


----------



## Love_Couture

Seedlessplum said:


> I am having fun with my new purchases, especially with the Behapi Double Tour bracelets



WOW, love all the goodies.  Congratulations to all your new H additions.


----------



## jnj1ster

megt10 said:


> What a gorgeous color. Love this bag.
> 
> Thanks, megt10! I didn't think I would like this new red, but once I tried it on, I couldn't leave without it, lol!


----------



## madbag3342

My Toolbox 26 in Iris and Hermes Bearn wallet in Orange. I'm in love!


----------



## AvrilShower

madbag3342 said:


> My Toolbox 26 in Iris and Hermes Bearn wallet in Orange. I'm in love!




Gorgeous color!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Seedlessplum said:


> I am having fun with my new purchases, especially with the Behapi Double Tour bracelets
> 
> View attachment 3234908
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234909
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234914
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234915
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234916
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234917
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234918




So many beautiful colors!!! Big congrats!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kyokei said:


> Original Trocadero Jazz Band, H Comme Hermes, and Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3234539
> 
> View attachment 3234540
> 
> View attachment 3234542




Wow beautiful scarfs!
Big congrats on Kelly!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

ssv003 said:


> Bought this on H.com and just picked up in the store today. My first exotic CDC and my HG one too. So thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 3233549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233550




Beautiful croc CDC!


----------



## AvrilShower

umlm said:


> I bought these shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232254




Nice pair! Congrats!


----------



## AvrilShower

Elendil said:


> Here's my new behapi double tour in peacock blue and indigo. Bought it online at H.com before the price increase and it seems to be the last one online (europe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232888
> 
> View attachment 3232889




Beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

My purchase yesterday at FSH. A nice top and  maxi twilly. I got a Kelly and a pochette today, picture to come.


----------



## trishaluvslv

Txoceangirl said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a Jige in an orange CW. My SA contacted me just as I was to leave town for NYE celebrations. Picked up this Capucine Elan to ring in the New Year.
> 
> With the rainy week ahead here in SoCal, this little group and I are off to Hawaii for fun in the sun. Aloha! :sunnies



This is like a vacation itself.....can't go to Hawaii...just carry these beauties   happy travels dear


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> My purchase yesterday at FSH. A nice top and  maxi twilly. I got a Kelly and a pochette today, picture to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235260



Omg! What a score! Ooooh can't wait to see the pictures of your K!!! The top is so beautiful! Mod shots please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



madbag3342 said:


> My Toolbox 26 in Iris and Hermes Bearn wallet in Orange. I'm in love!




Love the purple [emoji171][emoji171] and the wallet is seriously just as gorgeous!


----------



## umlm

megt10 said:


> What a great SA you have! Love the Evie. Gold is such a happy color and yet understated. It's becoming my favorite. Love the Promenade too such a great cw.
> 
> Oh I love this. I just got the 30 and now want an additional smaller one. This would be exactly what I would pick. Beautiful.
> 
> So adorable. I think most of us are week when it comes to the rodeo.
> 
> Keep both. They are fabulous.
> 
> Love.


  Thank you megt10,
I love them too


----------



## umlm

AvrilShower said:


> Nice pair! Congrats!



Thank you AvrilShower,

They are super comfy


----------



## umlm

megt10 said:


> This is beautiful. I love the cw.
> 
> Congrats. The strap is going to be really useful and is such a great color.
> 
> 
> mep123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it even more. Looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you megt10,
> the strap is very useful, and comfy too. so glad I could have it. I was not lucky to have one in black box, but i may find it in the future
Click to expand...


----------



## Myrkur

Kyokei said:


> Original Trocadero Jazz Band, H Comme Hermes, and Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3234539
> 
> View attachment 3234540
> 
> View attachment 3234542




Beautiful purchases


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> My purchase yesterday at FSH. A nice top and  maxi twilly. I got a Kelly and a pochette today, picture to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235260




Congrats. I cannot wait to see too. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Jadeite

AvrilShower said:


> My purchase yesterday at FSH. A nice top and  maxi twilly. I got a Kelly and a pochette today, picture to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235260




A Kelly and a pochette from the same store? You are one incredibly lucky lady.congrats on everything


----------



## Kyokei

Myrkur said:


> Beautiful purchases



Thanks!



AvrilShower said:


> Wow beautiful scarfs!
> Big congrats on Kelly!!!



Thank you!!



eternallove4bag said:


> My beautiful friend you made amazing choices and that K is TDF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; beautiful color[emoji7]



Thanks! I can't believe I got such a beautiful color.


----------



## Seedlessplum

madbag3342 said:


> My Toolbox 26 in Iris and Hermes Bearn wallet in Orange. I'm in love!



Iris is a pretty color. Congratulations on your purchase. Now I want one too 



AvrilShower said:


> So many beautiful colors!!! Big congrats!!!



Thank you my dear


----------



## Seedlessplum

AvrilShower said:


> My purchase yesterday at FSH. A nice top and  maxi twilly. I got a Kelly and a pochette today, picture to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235260



Very elegent top, I am more looking forward to your reveals!


----------



## jkchanel

louboutal said:


> Blue indigo c18! I still can't believe my luck. When my SA called me about it I wasn't sure about the color but when I saw it in person I fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3225981


Oooohhhh I LOVE it!  Would love to see a modeling picture.


----------



## DMK

New year, new H list - delighted to tick a couple of small times off the list in week one: the Kelly belt in black Epsom (inspired by some lovely posts on this thread) and a little perfume travel case in Etoupe Swift. Thanks for letting me share and happy 2016


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> My purchase yesterday at FSH. A nice top and  maxi twilly. I got a Kelly and a pochette today, picture to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235260



Great top , can't wait to see Kelly !) 
Lucky you !&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

DMK said:


> New year, new H list - delighted to tick a couple of small times off the list in week one: the Kelly belt in black Epsom (inspired by some lovely posts on this thread) and a little perfume travel case in Etoupe Swift. Thanks for letting me share and happy 2016
> 
> View attachment 3235666


That's a great belt ! You will use it a lot !


----------



## periogirl28

madbag3342 said:


> My Toolbox 26 in Iris and Hermes Bearn wallet in Orange. I'm in love!



Love both, congrats!


----------



## DMK

Bobmops said:


> That's a great belt ! You will use it a lot !


Thankyou Bobmops (love the pug) :doggie:


----------



## eternallove4bag

DMK said:


> New year, new H list - delighted to tick a couple of small times off the list in week one: the Kelly belt in black Epsom (inspired by some lovely posts on this thread) and a little perfume travel case in Etoupe Swift. Thanks for letting me share and happy 2016
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235666




I am so sorely tempted to buy this and I don't even use belts!!! Beautiful purchases DMK!!


----------



## DMK

Thankyou eternallove4bag. I 'needed' a new belt  Honestly though, it's so versatile - hip or waist - and its well made (no surprise there), it really holds at the size you want.


----------



## AvrilShower

Txoceangirl said:


> I have been patiently waiting for a Jige in an orange CW. My SA contacted me just as I was to leave town for NYE celebrations. Picked up this Capucine Elan to ring in the New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> With the rainy week ahead here in SoCal, this little group and I are off to Hawaii for fun in the sun. Aloha! :sunnies



Gorgeous pieces! Love Constance!



Elendil said:


> Here's my new behapi double tour in peacock blue and indigo. Bought it online at H.com before the price increase and it seems to be the last one online (europe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232888
> 
> View attachment 3232889



Good timing! 



periogirl28 said:


> My last purchase on the 31st, Sakura mini Plume, paired with little Rodeo, petit h silk tissue case and Sakura Chèvre card case




Sakura is just so feminine. Love it. 



mep123 said:


> Just arrived last evening...Panthera Pardus (16" pocket square).



Beautiful! 



umlm said:


> here are my pics for modeling my newest purchase ( i ncluding coton shoulder strap, i have just received it today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232964
> View attachment 3232965
> View attachment 3232966
> View attachment 3232967
> View attachment 3232968




Great purchase! Congrats!



mep123 said:


> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Huge fan of this design[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Here is a modelling pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing! Looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jnj1ster said:
> 
> 
> 
> An unexpected purchase but so in love, nonetheless!!! [emoji178]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is the most romantic result of an unexpected purchase! Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## AvrilShower

DMK said:


> New year, new H list - delighted to tick a couple of small times off the list in week one: the Kelly belt in black Epsom (inspired by some lovely posts on this thread) and a little perfume travel case in Etoupe Swift. Thanks for letting me share and happy 2016
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235666




This thread goes so fast! I might have missed some gorgeous purchase! 

Big congrats DMK!


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! What a score! Ooooh can't wait to see the pictures of your K!!! The top is so beautiful! Mod shots please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;







PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. I cannot wait to see too. [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]







Jadeite said:


> A Kelly and a pochette from the same store? You are one incredibly lucky lady.congrats on everything







Seedlessplum said:


> Very elegent top, I am more looking forward to your reveals!







Bobmops said:


> Great top , can't wait to see Kelly !)
> 
> Lucky you ![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you all! It is hard to post on the road. I already posted the model shot of the top in another thread 'Hermes in action'. I will reveal my Kelly ASAP! Thank you all for your support!


----------



## DMK

AvrilShower said:


> This thread goes so fast! I might have missed some gorgeous purchase!
> 
> Big congrats DMK!


Thankyou AvrilShower - I know what you mean,  this thread moves at warp-speed


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

madbag3342 said:


> My Toolbox 26 in Iris and Hermes Bearn wallet in Orange. I'm in love!




Stunning! Iris and orange are both beautiful!! Pls post mod shots!! Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Some recent purchases...(belt, shawl. CDC)


----------



## maisonviolette

Beautiful! Can you tell me what is this Twilly called?


----------



## Bobmops

BBC said:


> Some recent purchases...(belt, shawl. CDC)
> 
> View attachment 3236584



Wow!!! Love everything &#128525;


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Some recent purchases...(belt, shawl. CDC)
> 
> View attachment 3236584




Lovely! Twins. I bought a different color of the shawl yesterday.


----------



## jnj1ster

AvrilShower said:


> That is the most romantic result of an unexpected purchase! Congrats!



Thank you for the beautiful compliment, AvrilShower!


----------



## Sparkley

eternallove4bag said:


> I am so sorely tempted to buy this and I don't even use belts!!! Beautiful purchases DMK!!




+1
I just ran to H store to find it and of course it's sold out everywhere.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bobmops said:


> Wow!!! Love everything [emoji7]




Thanks Bobmops! These brights are a little out of my comfort zone, but it's time to try something different. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely! Twins. I bought a different color of the shawl yesterday.




Yay twins!! Love yours, too.


----------



## marjezz

My latest purchase from H  






These two are my presents for my mom and my sister 









And I can't resist getting one for myself too and I'm totally loving it  I hope my local store will bring in the black one again since it's sold out in my size


----------



## Aurora077

Just arrived


----------



## LittleMsMelody

BBC said:


> Some recent purchases...(belt, shawl. CDC)
> 
> View attachment 3236584


What design is the shawl? Its stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aurora077 said:


> Just arrived




AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!! G[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]REGOUS!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LittleMsMelody said:


> What design is the shawl? Its stunning!




It's Aux Pays des Oiseaux-Fleurs. So far I have these two colorways:













But I think I "need" this one, too:


----------



## LittleMsMelody

BBC said:


> It's Aux Pays des Oiseaux-Fleurs. So far I have these two colorways:
> 
> View attachment 3236983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236989
> 
> 
> But I think I "need" this one, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236990


Yes, you definitely need the purple! That green though...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AvrilShower said:


> My purchase yesterday at FSH. A nice top and  maxi twilly. I got a Kelly and a pochette today, picture to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235260



Ohhhh I am loving this top!!!! 
Can u please share the item number please????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Some recent purchases...(belt, shawl. CDC)
> 
> View attachment 3236584



Oh I'm loving the RT strap with that CSGM! I decided to get that strap too so naturally we will have to be twins on both soon


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Aurora077 said:


> Just arrived



I died.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

marjezz said:


> My latest purchase from H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are my presents for my mom and my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't resist getting one for myself too and I'm totally loving it  I hope my local store will bring in the black one again since it's sold out in my size



Ohhh I have been eyeing the first 2 sandals!!! Are they as comfortable as they look???


----------



## AvrilShower

DMK said:


> New year, new H list - delighted to tick a couple of small times off the list in week one: the Kelly belt in black Epsom (inspired by some lovely posts on this thread) and a little perfume travel case in Etoupe Swift. Thanks for letting me share and happy 2016
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235666




I didn't know they have such gorgeous perfume travel case! I will check it out tomorrow! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

My recent purchase from Paris. It rains a lot in Paris this week. Yikes!


----------



## AvrilShower

Aurora077 said:


> Just arrived




Gooooorgeous!!! This is THE BAG to get! Huge congratulations!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

marjezz said:


> My latest purchase from H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are my presents for my mom and my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't resist getting one for myself too and I'm totally loving it  I hope my local store will bring in the black one again since it's sold out in my size



Congratulations! Looking forward to your model shots!



BBC said:


> It's Aux Pays des Oiseaux-Fleurs. So far I have these two colorways:
> 
> View attachment 3236983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236989
> 
> 
> But I think I "need" this one, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236990




We are scarf twins! I bought 2 of those before Xmas as gift one pink one blue! They look so great now I feel I need one for myself [emoji13]



Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh I am loving this top!!!!
> 
> Can u please share the item number please????




The tag was taken out by the sales at store. I will find my receipt and see if there is an item number [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Aurora077 said:


> Just arrived



Super pretty scales, many congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> It's Aux Pays des Oiseaux-Fleurs. So far I have these two colorways:
> 
> View attachment 3236983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236989
> 
> 
> But I think I "need" this one, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236990



You need all 3 indeed, they are all so lovely. Congrats dear BBC!


----------



## weibandy

AvrilShower said:


> My recent purchase from Paris. It rains a lot in Paris this week. Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 3237095



Wow!  What a gorgeous selection!  I love the bag especially and also how beautifully the CI twilly pairs.  You must have had a wondeful time in Paris


----------



## Dluvch

BBC said:


> It's Aux Pays des Oiseaux-Fleurs. So far I have these two colorways:
> 
> View attachment 3236983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236989
> 
> 
> But I think I "need" this one, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236990



Get all. They are stunning!


----------



## DMK

AvrilShower said:


> My recent purchase from Paris. It rains a lot in Paris this week. Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 3237095


Great trip - perfect Kelly


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This beautiful book for the exhibition "Fierce and Fragile: Big Cats in the Art of Robert Dallet".  

The exhibit opened today at the Bruce Museum.  It's for the benefit of the Robert Dallet Initiative for Wild Cat Conservation, created by the Panthera organization for the protection of the big wild cats of the world.  On display were originals painted and drawn by Dallet in watercolors, gouache, ink, and pencil.  After the US show, it will move on to Europe and Asia.  The Panthera Pardus scarf also benefits the cause.

The book will be sold on Hermes.com, in case you can't make it to the exhibit.


----------



## umlm

AvrilShower said:


> My recent purchase from Paris. It rains a lot in Paris this week. Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 3237095



Congrats AvrilShower, A Kelly Etoupe, that would kill me,

Too attractive.


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Some recent purchases...(belt, shawl. CDC)
> 
> View attachment 3236584







Aurora077 said:


> Just arrived



All beautiful purchases! Love your taste dear BBC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



BBC said:


> It's Aux Pays des Oiseaux-Fleurs. So far I have these two colorways:
> 
> View attachment 3236983
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236984
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236988
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236989
> 
> 
> But I think I "need" this one, too:
> 
> View attachment 3236990



First of all I am totally in love with this design! The two CWs you bought are GORGEOUS dear BBC ... And sorry to enable but the third one looks really beautiful too [emoji16][emoji23]



AvrilShower said:


> My recent purchase from Paris. It rains a lot in Paris this week. Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 3237095



Whoa girl! You did AMAZING! Such amazing purchases! Can't wait to see your mod shots with that beautiful K and the scarves[emoji7][emoji7]



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This beautiful book for the exhibition "Fierce and Fragile: Big Cats in the Art of Robert Dallet".
> 
> 
> 
> The exhibit opened today at the Bruce Museum.  It's for the benefit of the Robert Dallet Initiative for Wild Cat Conservation, created by the Panthera organization for the protection of the big wild cats of the world.  On display were originals painted and drawn by Dallet in watercolors, gouache, ink, and pencil.  After the US show, it will move on to Europe and Asia.  The Panthera Pardus scarf also benefits the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> The book will be sold on Hermes.com, in case you can't make it to the exhibit.




What a worthy cause this is! And I love this beautiful design! Proud to own their Pardus shawl this season[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## carolle

Aurora077 said:


> Just arrived


Beautiful and classic. How lucky!


----------



## rainneday

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This beautiful book for the exhibition "Fierce and Fragile: Big Cats in the Art of Robert Dallet".
> 
> The exhibit opened today at the Bruce Museum.  It's for the benefit of the Robert Dallet Initiative for Wild Cat Conservation, created by the Panthera organization for the protection of the big wild cats of the world.  On display were originals painted and drawn by Dallet in watercolors, gouache, ink, and pencil.  After the US show, it will move on to Europe and Asia.  The Panthera Pardus scarf also benefits the cause.
> 
> The book will be sold on Hermes.com, in case you can't make it to the exhibit.



Oooh...I love this. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## marjezz

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhh I have been eyeing the first 2 sandals!!! Are they as comfortable as they look???


Yup, it's actually super comfy and even more comfy than Oran sandals  and I like how it looks more relax for the flats and as for the kitten heels, in my opinion it somehow looks better on feet than Oasis haha 



AvrilShower said:


> Congratulations! Looking forward to your model shots!


Thanks dear  hopefully I can take some pic today


----------



## ouija board

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This beautiful book for the exhibition "Fierce and Fragile: Big Cats in the Art of Robert Dallet".
> 
> The exhibit opened today at the Bruce Museum.  It's for the benefit of the Robert Dallet Initiative for Wild Cat Conservation, created by the Panthera organization for the protection of the big wild cats of the world.  On display were originals painted and drawn by Dallet in watercolors, gouache, ink, and pencil.  After the US show, it will move on to Europe and Asia.  The Panthera Pardus scarf also benefits the cause.
> 
> The book will be sold on Hermes.com, in case you can't make it to the exhibit.



THANK YOU for posting this! I was desperately trying to figure out a way to take DD to see the exhibit because she's crazy about the big cats, it's just not going to happen.  At least I can get the book and scarf for her.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

eternallove4bag said:


> What a worthy cause this is! And I love this beautiful design! Proud to own their Pardus shawl this season[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





rainneday said:


> Oooh...I love this. Thank you for sharing!





ouija board said:


> THANK YOU for posting this! I was desperately trying to figure out a way to take DD to see the exhibit because she's crazy about the big cats, it's just not going to happen.  At least I can get the book and scarf for her.



You're welcome *eternallove4bag*, *rainneday*, and *ouija board*!!  

It is a VERY worthy cause, and the collaboration between Hermes, the Dallet family, and Panthera is amazing!!  More on the exhibit is featured on H.com here:

http://lesailes.hermes.com/us/en/fierceandfragile


----------



## catsinthebag

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This beautiful book for the exhibition "Fierce and Fragile: Big Cats in the Art of Robert Dallet".
> 
> The exhibit opened today at the Bruce Museum.  It's for the benefit of the Robert Dallet Initiative for Wild Cat Conservation, created by the Panthera organization for the protection of the big wild cats of the world.  On display were originals painted and drawn by Dallet in watercolors, gouache, ink, and pencil.  After the US show, it will move on to Europe and Asia.  The Panthera Pardus scarf also benefits the cause.
> 
> The book will be sold on Hermes.com, in case you can't make it to the exhibit.



Thank you so much for posting this. I've always loved Dalet's scarves, but I wasn't aware of his conservation efforts. Definitely will get the book when it comes out!


----------



## naths

BBC said:


> Some recent purchases...(belt, shawl. CDC)
> 
> View attachment 3236584




Hi does the belt is rose Tyrien ? [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Jadeite

marjezz said:


> My latest purchase from H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are my presents for my mom and my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't resist getting one for myself too and I'm totally loving it  I hope my local store will bring in the black one again since it's sold out in my size




I'm enamoured by the beautiful photography.


----------



## Seedlessplum

marjezz said:


> My latest purchase from H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These two are my presents for my mom and my sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't resist getting one for myself too and I'm totally loving it  I hope my local store will bring in the black one again since it's sold out in my size



Oh! I love these! Especially the contrast on the lining. I better check out the store soon! Thanks!


----------



## marjezz

Jadeite said:


> I'm enamoured by the beautiful photography.


Haha thanks dear  



Seedlessplum said:


> Oh! I love these! Especially the contrast on the lining. I better check out the store soon! Thanks!


Me too  you should check ur store soon  I saw this black/red contrast and fall in love :loveless: too bad my size is sold out  so I just bought it for my mom n sis


----------



## Notorious Pink

naths said:


> Hi does the belt is rose Tyrien ? [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]




Yes, it's Rose Tyrien with white stitching and the other side is white. [emoji177]


----------



## Bobmops

Aurora077 said:


> Just arrived



Oh boyyyyyyy...... Thats great bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Love_Couture

Aurora077 said:


> Just arrived



Stunning!!!


----------



## naths

BBC said:


> Yes, it's Rose Tyrien with white stitching and the other side is white. [emoji177]




Omg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji307][emoji175][emoji307][emoji175] where did you get it ? I definitely need this to match my RT B35 [emoji33][emoji51][emoji3][emoji322]


----------



## Seedlessplum

AvrilShower said:


> My recent purchase from Paris. It rains a lot in Paris this week. Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 3237095



Congrats on this score!
I regretted not trying my luck when I was in Paris last month.
Instead I spent too much on other brands


----------



## Seedlessplum

Its so hard to resist not buying anything whenever I visit the store.
Here are some of my small purchases:
24 Faubourg Eau de Parfum & Cage d'H pendant in rose valentine.
I really like the pink pendant  
Now I just need a matching pair of earrings


----------



## Lollipop15

Hello! Here are my first purchases in 2016!  "Under the waves" scarf and clic H.  I love pastel colors hehe.


----------



## Lollipop15

BBC said:


> It's Aux Pays des Oiseaux-Fleurs. So far I have these two colorways:
> 
> But I think I "need" this one, too:



Congrats, I love this design! The colors are very nice too 



AvrilShower said:


> My recent purchase from Paris. It rains a lot in Paris this week. Yikes!



Congrats on your purchases! 



Seedlessplum said:


> Its so hard to resist not buying anything whenever I visit the store.
> Here are some of my small purchases:
> 24 Faubourg Eau de Parfum & Cage d'H pendant in rose valentine.
> I really like the pink pendant
> Now I just need a matching pair of earrings



Haha I understand. The pink pendant is very cute


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Its so hard to resist not buying anything whenever I visit the store.
> Here are some of my small purchases:
> 24 Faubourg Eau de Parfum & Cage d'H pendant in rose valentine.
> I really like the pink pendant
> Now I just need a matching pair of earrings
> 
> View attachment 3238758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238759




LOVE this!!! Now I am dying to try one[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> LOVE this!!! Now I am dying to try one[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you 
You may also check out their POP H pendant too! Both are pretty and cute


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> LOVE this!!! Now I am dying to try one[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Lollipop15 said:


> Hello! Here are my first purchases in 2016!  "Under the waves" scarf and clic H.  I love pastel colors hehe.



Is this pink clic clac? I am a sucker for pink!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you
> You may also check out their POP H pendant too! Both are pretty and cute




So in trouble [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> So in trouble [emoji23][emoji23]



You are not alone 
Same boat


----------



## Keren16

AvrilShower said:


> My recent purchase from Paris. It rains a lot in Paris this week. Yikes!
> 
> View attachment 3237095




Beautiful purchases[emoji175][emoji106][emoji175]
It rains happy things for you[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## CiiCii

My first Birkin. She's so beautiful and I am so happy to have her 

Tosca in Toga, size 35


----------



## Little_O

Seedlessplum said:


> Its so hard to resist not buying anything whenever I visit the store.
> Here are some of my small purchases:
> 24 Faubourg Eau de Parfum & Cage d'H pendant in rose valentine.
> I really like the pink pendant
> Now I just need a matching pair of earrings
> 
> View attachment 3238758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238759



Is the Rose Valentine the new color for 2016?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Panthera Pardus silk 90 CW 02  CREME/BRUN/VERT with contrasting blue hem


----------



## EmileH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Panthera Pardus silk 90 CW 02  CREME/BRUN/VERT with contrasting blue hem




Congrats Hermesnutty! It looks lovely  on you.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats Hermesnutty! It looks lovely  on you.



Thank you, *Pocketbook Pup*!! 

I couldn't wait to get it after seeing the exhibit!!


----------



## Love_Couture

CiiCii said:


> My first Birkin. She's so beautiful and I am so happy to have her
> 
> Tosca in Toga, size 35



I love Tosca.  Very pretty.  Congratulations!


----------



## Seedlessplum

CiiCii said:


> My first Birkin. She's so beautiful and I am so happy to have her
> 
> Tosca in Toga, size 35



Omg! TDF! How did u manage to get her! Gorgeous!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Panthera Pardus silk 90 CW 02  CREME/BRUN/VERT with contrasting blue hem



Its very beautiful. Love the print. Congrats!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Little_O said:


> Is the Rose Valentine the new color for 2016?



Sorry dear, actually i am not sure too. I did google just now to find out more but i couldnt get u the answer. This color should still be available in boutiques, at least i just saw it on the Hermes US websites.


----------



## eternallove4bag

CiiCii said:


> My first Birkin. She's so beautiful and I am so happy to have her
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca in Toga, size 35



Such a gorgeous color[emoji176][emoji176] many congrats!!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Panthera Pardus silk 90 CW 02  CREME/BRUN/VERT with contrasting blue hem




This is stunning my dear Hermes Nuttynut! Looks fabulous on you [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Little_O

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry dear, actually i am not sure too. I did google just now to find out more but i couldnt get u the answer. This color should still be available in boutiques, at least i just saw it on the Hermes US websites.



Thank you! It is very nice and lovely color on you


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Seedlessplum said:


> Its very beautiful. Love the print. Congrats!





eternallove4bag said:


> This is stunning my dear Hermes Nuttynut! Looks fabulous on you



Thank you for your very kind comments *Seedlessplum* and *eternallove4bag*!!


----------



## CiiCii

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Panthera Pardus silk 90 CW 02  CREME/BRUN/VERT with contrasting blue hem


That, is gorgeous.


----------



## CiiCii

Love_Couture said:


> I love Tosca.  Very pretty.  Congratulations!


Thank you! I love her!


----------



## mygoodies

Lollipop15 said:


> Hello! Here are my first purchases in 2016!  "Under the waves" scarf and clic H.  I love pastel colors hehe.




Ooooh this SCREAMS SPRIIIIIIIING TIME!!!! Looove the shades dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mygoodies

CiiCii said:


> My first Birkin. She's so beautiful and I am so happy to have her
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca in Toga, size 35




I seriously just put Tosca on my B wish list   LOVE that color!!! Enjoy the BEAUTY!


----------



## mygoodies

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Panthera Pardus silk 90 CW 02  CREME/BRUN/VERT with contrasting blue hem




I'm sooo loving this on others but when I tried it on myself it looks so off on me   not sure why!! 
Yours is STUNNING! I just love the details!


----------



## CiiCii

mygoodies said:


> I seriously just put Tosca on my B wish list   LOVE that color!!! Enjoy the BEAUTY!


I love the color as well-and it's so much more vibrant in person


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CiiCii said:


> That, is gorgeous.



  I agree!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

mygoodies said:


> I'm sooo loving this on others but when I tried it on myself it looks so off on me   not sure why!!
> Yours is STUNNING! I just love the details!



Thank you!!    Maybe you can try it on again in a different light??


----------



## periogirl28

CiiCii said:


> My first Birkin. She's so beautiful and I am so happy to have her
> 
> Tosca in Toga, size 35



One of my favourite Hermes colors! Cousins with you, congrats!


----------



## MapleLuxe

Blue Glacier B30 its my new favourite bag EVER out of my collection.. yes even more so than Blue Atoll & Blue Hydra it goes with EVERYTHING and that same day I went home with a Blue Saint Cyr jige (I love my blues) but I turned down the croc version as its too expensive for me!


----------



## mygoodies

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thank you!!    Maybe you can try it on again in a different light??




Thats a great idea. My store's lighting sucks big time though. So maybe I should see it closer to daylight next time. I want to like this on me so much...sigh...


----------



## mygoodies

MapleLuxe said:


> Blue Glacier B30 its my new favourite bag EVER out of my collection.. yes even more so than Blue Atoll & Blue Hydra it goes with EVERYTHING and that same day I went home with a Blue Saint Cyr jige (I love my blues) but I turned down the croc version as its too expensive for me!




This is such a gorgeous cameleon neutral shade with a twist! Is this Togo/Clemence leather dear? She's a BEAUTY! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

mygoodies said:


> Thats a great idea. My store's lighting sucks big time though. So maybe I should see it closer to daylight next time. I want to like this on me so much...sigh...



I find that most store lighting can be very unflattering.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MapleLuxe said:


> Blue Glacier B30 its my new favourite bag EVER out of my collection.. yes even more so than Blue Atoll & Blue Hydra it goes with EVERYTHING and that same day I went home with a Blue Saint Cyr jige (I love my blues) but I turned down the croc version as its too expensive for me!




Wow!!! What a beautiful neutral and with GHW!!! Omg it's FABULOUS[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dluvch

MapleLuxe said:


> Blue Glacier B30 its my new favourite bag EVER out of my collection.. yes even more so than Blue Atoll & Blue Hydra it goes with EVERYTHING and that same day I went home with a Blue Saint Cyr jige (I love my blues) but I turned down the croc version as its too expensive for me!



Love the color!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> All beautiful purchases! Love your taste dear BBC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> First of all I am totally in love with this design! The two CWs you bought are GORGEOUS dear BBC ... And sorry to enable but the third one looks really beautiful too [emoji16][emoji23]




Thank you!!!! Love these, just wore the green one today...love it! 
I went into H and tried on the purple...was a little surprised, it didn't really do anything for me.



naths said:


> Omg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji307][emoji175][emoji307][emoji175] where did you get it ? I definitely need this to match my RT B35 [emoji33][emoji51][emoji3][emoji322]




I bought it at my home boutique in Manhasset, this cw has been popping up in the US. 



Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats, I love this design! The colors are very nice too




Thank you!

Got something else to match, too...clic h, this is called Rose Nacarat, and it's the pink gold hardware (matches Rose Sakura and Essie's "hi maintenance"):


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Thank you!!!! Love these, just wore the green one today...love it!
> I went into H and tried on the purple...was a little surprised, it didn't really do anything for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it at my home boutique in Manhasset, this cw has been popping up in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Got something else to match, too...clic h, this is called Rose Nacarat, and it's the pink gold hardware (matches Rose Sakura and Essie's "hi maintenance"):
> 
> View attachment 3239471
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239472




I am sure your wallet is saying thank you [emoji3][emoji3]... Please post mod pictures of your green CW please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;...and I LOVE this pink clic H! Omg! It's going on my list! I missed out on the other light pink in my size! Can't wait to get these[emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## luckylove

MapleLuxe said:


> Blue Glacier B30 its my new favourite bag EVER out of my collection.. yes even more so than Blue Atoll & Blue Hydra it goes with EVERYTHING and that same day I went home with a Blue Saint Cyr jige (I love my blues) but I turned down the croc version as its too expensive for me!



This is stunning! Congratulations! I adore blues, grays and neutrals, so this is the trifecta!!


----------



## Lollipop15

Seedlessplum said:


> Is this pink clic clac? I am a sucker for pink!



Hi! This clic H is pink with white H. I love pink too! hehe 



mygoodies said:


> Ooooh this SCREAMS SPRIIIIIIIING TIME!!!! Looove the shades dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Hehe thank you! I love cute pastel colors 



BBC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Got something else to match, too...clic h, this is called Rose Nacarat, and it's the pink gold hardware (matches Rose Sakura and Essie's "hi maintenance"):



Omg congrats, I love your new clic H! So pretty pink with RGHW


----------



## Jadeite

BBC said:


> Thank you!!!! Love these, just wore the green one today...love it!
> I went into H and tried on the purple...was a little surprised, it didn't really do anything for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it at my home boutique in Manhasset, this cw has been popping up in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Got something else to match, too...clic h, this is called Rose Nacarat, and it's the pink gold hardware (matches Rose Sakura and Essie's "hi maintenance"):
> 
> View attachment 3239471
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239472




You got pink fever there.


----------



## Jadeite

MapleLuxe said:


> Blue Glacier B30 its my new favourite bag EVER out of my collection.. yes even more so than Blue Atoll & Blue Hydra it goes with EVERYTHING and that same day I went home with a Blue Saint Cyr jige (I love my blues) but I turned down the croc version as its too expensive for me!




I can't figure ..: is blue glacier more blue or grey? I keep expecting to see something more icy in the tone. A complete contrast against blue atoll and blue hydra though.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi! This clic H is pink with white H. I love pink too! hehe



Oh no! I think I am in wallet trouble only! Gotta call my SA now to help me source for one!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

BBC said:


> Got something else to match, too...clic h, this is called Rose Nacarat, and it's the pink gold hardware (matches Rose Sakura and Essie's "hi maintenance"):
> 
> View attachment 3239471
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239472



Oh No again! Sh*t! Why do you guys kept showing such love pinks!!! I need these!!


----------



## MapleLuxe

I would say it is an ice grey Jadeite. However i was stopped on the street by a woman who asked 'is that blue??? Its beautiful!' so i guess you do see the blue tones.
Its stunning in real life because the other hermes neutrals run more warm. I posted a comparison pick in the blue thread.


----------



## umlm

just got them today


----------



## eternallove4bag

umlm said:


> just got them today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239858




Ooooh! LOVELY[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Thank you!!!! Love these, just wore the green one today...love it!
> I went into H and tried on the purple...was a little surprised, it didn't really do anything for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it at my home boutique in Manhasset, this cw has been popping up in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Got something else to match, too...clic h, this is called Rose Nacarat, and it's the pink gold hardware (matches Rose Sakura and Essie's "hi maintenance"):
> 
> View attachment 3239471
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239472



That's a lovely shade for the Clic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Just got offered B30 noir GHW today ...completed unexpected surprise.
i only visited my my store for baby's blanket.
Although i recieved B30 noir phw yesterday from DH.
I had to take her home.

So Im passing me B30 Noir PHW to my sister & decided to keep GHW &#128525;

Here is my Miss Noir GHW &#128537;&#128536;&#128538;


----------



## Orangefanatic

Freshly out of the orange box &#128077;


----------



## Orangefanatic

With Twilly


----------



## Chubbymoo

Blue paon bearn in chèvre Mysore ghw! Been looking for ghw small bearn for years.


----------



## Moirai

Orangefanatic said:


> With Twilly



Congrats on this classic beautiful B!



umlm said:


> just got them today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239858



Gorgeous boots. 



MapleLuxe said:


> Blue Glacier B30 its my new favourite bag EVER out of my collection.. yes even more so than Blue Atoll & Blue Hydra it goes with EVERYTHING and that same day I went home with a Blue Saint Cyr jige (I love my blues) but I turned down the croc version as its too expensive for me!



Beautiful color, especially with ghw! Congrats!



BBC said:


> Thank you!!!! Love these, just wore the green one today...love it!
> I went into H and tried on the purple...was a little surprised, it didn't really do anything for me.
> I bought it at my home boutique in Manhasset, this cw has been popping up in the US.
> Thank you!
> Got something else to match, too...clic h, this is called Rose Nacarat, and it's the pink gold hardware (matches Rose Sakura and Essie's "hi maintenance"):
> View attachment 3239471
> 
> View attachment 3239472



Love these shades of pink! Great match with nail polish!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jadeite said:


> You got pink fever there.




Yes I do...and I think its contagious! [emoji38]



Seedlessplum said:


> Oh No again! Sh*t! Why do you guys kept showing such love pinks!!! I need these!!




This is totally not my fault...I was heavily influenced by the "bad crowd" I've been hanging out with here on TPF! [emoji56] 

By the way, people, THIS is why I tend to "disappear" and avoid the boards sometimes....I just love this stuff too much and fall in love so easily with H!



periogirl28 said:


> That's a lovely shade for the Clic, thanks for sharing!




Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Orangefanatic said:


> Freshly out of the orange box [emoji106]







Chubbymoo said:


> Blue paon bearn in chèvre Mysore ghw! Been looking for ghw small bearn for years.




Gorgeous pieces!!! Enjoy!

Oh wow, ChubbyMoo, you just can't beat the beauty of blue paon GHW!!!  [emoji177]


----------



## Moirai

Chubbymoo said:


> Blue paon bearn in chèvre Mysore ghw! Been looking for ghw small bearn for years.



Lovely leather and color. I agree, gorgeous with ghw!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chubbymoo said:


> Blue paon bearn in chèvre Mysore ghw! Been looking for ghw small bearn for years.



Wow! I have been looking for bearne with GHW too! This is the mini size right? Would it be possible to open it so we can see how many slots there are and how it looks like inside? Pretty please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



Orangefanatic said:


> With Twilly




Gorgeous!!! Love the combination of black with GHW [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Chubbymoo

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! I have been looking for bearne with GHW too! This is the mini size right? Would it be possible to open it so we can see how many slots there are and how it looks like inside? Pretty please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! Love the combination of black with GHW [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you ladies! Here's the inside! Wallet porn hahaha


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chubbymoo said:


> Thank you ladies! Here's the inside! Wallet porn hahaha




THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Omg! Ok I am now going to hold out for a mini bearne! Hope one comes my way soon!! Gorgeous choice my dear! The color is tdf[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

CiiCii said:


> My first Birkin. She's so beautiful and I am so happy to have her
> 
> Tosca in Toga, size 35


Congrats on your first B! She is beautiful!


Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Panthera Pardus silk 90 CW 02  CREME/BRUN/VERT with contrasting blue hem


Great score HermesNuttynut !


MapleLuxe said:


> Blue Glacier B30 its my new favourite bag EVER out of my collection.. yes even more so than Blue Atoll & Blue Hydra it goes with EVERYTHING and that same day I went home with a Blue Saint Cyr jige (I love my blues) but I turned down the croc version as its too expensive for me!


The more I see, the more I like Blue Glacier ! I'm  going to put  it as one of my wishlist! You  are such an enabler&#128518;&#128518;


BBC said:


> Thank you!!!! Love these, just wore the green one today...love it!
> I went into H and tried on the purple...was a little surprised, it didn't really do anything for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it at my home boutique in Manhasset, this cw has been popping up in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Got something else to match, too...clic h, this is called Rose Nacarat, and it's the pink gold hardware (matches Rose Sakura and Essie's "hi maintenance"):
> 
> View attachment 3239471
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239472


BBC, your H goodies are  stunning, please show up more &#128518;


umlm said:


> just got them today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239858


Nice boots! Love the color combo!


Orangefanatic said:


> Freshly out of the orange box &#128077;


You are such a lucky woman ! What a  great keeper!


Orangefanatic said:


> With Twilly


Well done!


----------



## atomic110

Chubbymoo said:


> Blue paon bearn in chèvre Mysore ghw! Been looking for ghw small bearn for years.





Chubbymoo said:


> Thank you ladies! Here's the inside! Wallet porn hahaha


you are so funny! You scored one of my wishlist item! I've been hunting for it


----------



## Chubbymoo

eternallove4bag said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! Omg! Ok I am now going to hold out for a mini bearne! Hope one comes my way soon!! Gorgeous choice my dear! The color is tdf[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Yes ghw makes the colors so much richer! I held out and said no to a anemone mini bearn phw and orange mini bearn ghw. This was was on display surprisingly. I've asked for years!! So they do exist lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chubbymoo said:


> Yes ghw makes the colors so much richer! I held out and said no to a anemone mini bearn phw and orange mini bearn ghw. This was was on display surprisingly. I've asked for years!! So they do exist lol




Yay! That was my first thought after I saw your picture! They do exist!!! Now the hunt starts [emoji3]


----------



## Chubbymoo

Moirai said:


> Lovely leather and color. I agree, gorgeous with ghw!





BBC said:


> Gorgeous pieces!!! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! That was my first thought after I saw your picture! They do exist!!! Now the hunt starts [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atomic110 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so funny! You scored one of my wishlist item! I've been hunting for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, ChubbyMoo, you just can't beat the beauty of blue paon GHW!!!  [emoji177]
Click to expand...

Thank you! Good luck everyone with the hunt! They exist with a little of luck and patience.


----------



## Myrkur

Orangefanatic said:


> Freshly out of the orange box [emoji106]




Congrats! Beautiful


----------



## atomic110

Chubbymoo said:


> Yes ghw makes the colors so much richer! I held out and said no to a anemone mini bearn phw and orange mini bearn ghw. This was was on display surprisingly. I've asked for years!! So they do exist lol





eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! That was my first thought after I saw your picture! They do exist!!! Now the hunt starts [emoji3]


True, I saw one GHW in reddish color on Monday from my SA but it is actually reserved for a VVIP... anyway I am looking for a dual color or darker tone one, so who knows when will be my lucky day to find it... the good thing  is I'm not in hurry, haha&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Myrkur

Chubbymoo said:


> Blue paon bearn in chèvre Mysore ghw! Been looking for ghw small bearn for years.




Beautiful color! I see small bearns regularly on the H Europe website !


----------



## Notorious Pink

atomic110 said:


> BBC, your H goodies are  stunning, please show up more [emoji38]




Aw thanks, Atomic! I come and go...depends upon how busy DSs are and how much I want to spend on H. TPF is VERY expensive!!! [emoji38]


----------



## mygoodies

Orangefanatic said:


> With Twilly




Oh my LUCKYYYYYYY!!!!! U sure u want to pass the Noir PHW   Love what u did with the Twilly here! Will try that mysel! ENJOYYYYYY


----------



## mygoodies

Chubbymoo said:


> Blue paon bearn in chèvre Mysore ghw! Been looking for ghw small bearn for years.




BP looks so prettttyyyyy!!! I want a KDT in this color


----------



## cpuwizshot

Wow, some real crowd pleasers here! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! I have been looking for bearne with GHW too! This is the mini size right? Would it be possible to open it so we can see how many slots there are and how it looks like inside? Pretty please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! Love the combination of black with GHW [emoji7][emoji7]



Eternallove I am dying!  When are you going to the store???


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira919 said:


> Eternallove I am dying!  When are you going to the store???




On my way back now my beautiful friend [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## kellyh

eternallove4bag said:


> On my way back now my beautiful friend [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240073


omg......reveal


----------



## Love_Couture

eternallove4bag said:


> On my way back now my beautiful friend [emoji3]



Open, open, open...


----------



## eternallove4bag

kellyh said:


> omg......reveal







Love_Couture said:


> Open, open, open...




Driving back as fast as I can [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Driving back as fast as I can [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240110



Wow!!! New staff ! You are on fire my friend &#128514;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

A new to my shawl I been looking for ages &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;
It has all my favorite colors and a horsy &#128513;&#128513;&#128514;


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Driving back as fast as I can [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240110





Hurry!!!



Bobmops said:


> A new to my shawl I been looking for ages [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]
> 
> It has all my favorite colors and a horsy [emoji16][emoji16][emoji23]




I was going to ask you which shawl this was. I just bought the giant silk in the same colors. It just arrived at home. Can't wait to get home and see it. Yours looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Driving back as fast as I can [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240110




Drive safely
We will wait


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> Wow!!! New staff ! You are on fire my friend [emoji23][emoji7]



Hahaha.. Now I am slowly going to stop, breathe, enjoy and then go back for some more[emoji2][emoji2]... I just have to stop asking my wonderful SA for things and she has to stop making them magically appear. I ask thinking it's going to take weeks or months and she disappears inside the stock room and gets them there and then [emoji23][emoji23]... Not that I am complaining!



Bobmops said:


> A new to my shawl I been looking for ages [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]
> 
> It has all my favorite colors and a horsy [emoji16][emoji16][emoji23]



Gorgeous my friend!!! I love the colors too! I just saw your beautiful mod shot with it and you are truly STUNNING [emoji7][emoji7]



Keren16 said:


> Drive safely
> We will wait




You are truly an amazing friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hurry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask you which shawl this was. I just bought the giant silk in the same colors. It just arrived at home. Can't wait to get home and see it. Yours looks fabulous on you.




Hehehe! Dear Pocketbook Pup you are my inspiration for one of the scarves I bought today[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258




Congrats! Beautiful B [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258




Yayyyyyy!!!!!!! Love love love your bag. Fabulous color.  And that you are my twin on the moussie! I hope you love it. It's great in summer dressed up or down.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Myrkur said:


> Congrats! Beautiful B [emoji7]



Thank you so much Myrkur[emoji173]&#65039;



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yayyyyyy!!!!!!! Love love love your bag. Fabulous color.  And that you are my twin on the moussie! I hope you love it. It's great in summer dressed up or down.



Thank you dear Pocketbook Pup  you totally inspired me with the Moussie.... So honored I can be your twin on that.. I just loved how it felt and how light it felt! I think I just discovered a new obsession [emoji16][emoji23]... Now I want to buy only moussies for sometime! Can't wait for both of us to get our 'under the waves' moussies. No sign of it in my store yet! ... Btw you have made me add Colvert to my list too [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## umlm

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258




congrats eternallove4bag, gorgeous


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!



congrats on your goodies!! twins on the shawl but sadly not the B 



Bobmops said:


> A new to my shawl I been looking for ages &#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56468;&#55357;&#56468;
> It has all my favorite colors and a horsy



one of my favourite shawl designs...congrats! 



Chubbymoo said:


> Thank you ladies! Here's the inside! Wallet porn hahaha



pretty colour bearn...congrats...


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> congrats on your goodies!! twins on the shawl but sadly not the B
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favourite shawl designs...congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> pretty colour bearn...congrats...




[emoji8][emoji8] you are too kind my friend! I am so happy I could get this design. I keep going back on the CSGM  thread and get my inspiration from all your posts! You truly have an amazing collection dear chincac [emoji173]&#65039;... Still can't believe I get to keep this B [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

umlm said:


> congrats eternallove4bag, gorgeous




Thank you so much umlm [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258




Congratulations. That's beautiful. Yeahhhhh I am going to have an etain B from Eternallove. Yeahhhhhh. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> A new to my shawl I been looking for ages [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]
> 
> It has all my favorite colors and a horsy [emoji16][emoji16][emoji23]




Beautiful shawl. Congratulations Bobmops. [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji76][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Yeahhhhh


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations. That's beautiful. Yeahhhhh I am going to have an etain B from Eternallove. Yeahhhhhh. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Hahaha!! First you hand over more than a dozen B's that you already own [emoji3][emoji3] but thank you my sweet friend! I am super excited to get her!


----------



## scarf1

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258


All so beautiful! We are twins on the moussie!


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258




Faaaaabulous pieces!!!


----------



## Chubbymoo

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258



We have the same purple scarf!! Etain is my dream color! So lucky !


----------



## eternallove4bag

scarf1 said:


> All so beautiful! We are twins on the moussie!



Thank you so much scarf1! Honored to be twins with you on the Moussie 



BBC said:


> Faaaaabulous pieces!!!



Thank you my dear BBC[emoji173]&#65039;



Chubbymoo said:


> We have the same purple scarf!! Etain is my dream color! So lucky !




Thank you Chubbymoo[emoji173]&#65039; I love this shawl so much!! So happy we are twins on this!


----------



## Chubbymoo

Myrkur said:


> Beautiful color! I see small bearns regularly on the H Europe website !



There's nothing on the us website


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258




Came to look after a busy afternoon.
This is so much fun n[emoji324][emoji504][emoji324][emoji504][emoji324][emoji504]
Congrats some more![emoji512]
You deserve all the boxes in the the big orange bag
And of course your enabled friend loves[emoji4][emoji7][emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Came to look after a busy afternoon.
> This is so much fun n[emoji324][emoji504][emoji324][emoji504][emoji324][emoji504]
> Congrats some more![emoji512]
> You deserve all the boxes in the the big orange bag
> And of course your enabled friend loves[emoji4][emoji7][emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you my beautiful friend... We both enable each other don't we [emoji23][emoji23]... Your support means a lot


----------



## CiiCii

Keren16 said:


> Came to look after a busy afternoon.
> This is so much fun n[emoji324][emoji504][emoji324][emoji504][emoji324][emoji504]
> Congrats some more![emoji512]
> You deserve all the boxes in the the big orange bag
> And of course your enabled friend loves[emoji4][emoji7][emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


I love the bag! I have the same color in a Kelly...it's such a great color. Enjoy


----------



## Keren16

CiiCii said:


> I love the bag! I have the same color in a Kelly...it's such a great color. Enjoy




I agree!  I sure your Kelly is beautiful.  The color is versatile.  Goes with everything & makes it all look better.
That is part of the beauty.  Have you posted any pics?


----------



## lipeach21

Blue electric b30 ghw, blue new libris, and some twillies.


----------



## atomic110

Bobmops said:


> A new to my shawl I been looking for ages &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;
> It has all my favorite colors and a horsy &#128513;&#128513;&#128514;


I'm looking for the same shawl too! But in different CW. If I see the one that  you just scored, I'll grab  it too! It got beautiful color and horses&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> On my way back now my beautiful friend [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240073





eternallove4bag said:


> Driving back as fast as I can [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240110





eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258


OMG, what a  fun journey you hav~ So happy for you! Big big congrats my  friend!&#128521;
B35 Etain in GHW is heaven! &#128525;&#128525;And your Moussie and CSGM are beautiful as well! I know I'm  going to see your beautiful shots very soon! So looking forward to it &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

BBC said:


> Aw thanks, Atomic! I come and go...depends upon how busy DSs are and how much I want to spend on H. TPF is VERY expensive!!! [emoji38]


Oh yes, tell  me about it, I totally understand. TPF have too many eyes candies &#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

lipeach21 said:


> Blue electric b30 ghw, blue new libris, and some twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240455


Great scores! BE in size30 GHW is stunning! Big congrats to you


----------



## SugarMama

Bobmops said:


> A new to my shawl I been looking for ages &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;
> It has all my favorite colors and a horsy &#128513;&#128513;&#128514;



Love!  Congrats on finding this gem!


----------



## lipeach21

Thanks atomic110! Waited for be for almost 2 years! Fell in love with that color since I saw it online.


----------



## CiiCii

Keren16 said:


> I agree!  I sure your Kelly is beautiful.  The color is versatile.  Goes with everything & makes it all look better.
> That is part of the beauty.  Have you posted any pics?



I have in another forum..but here she is again


----------



## CiiCii

lipeach21 said:


> Blue electric b30 ghw, blue new libris, and some twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240455


Oooo that color is so intoxicating. Reminds me of blue lapis. TDF


----------



## Keren16

CiiCii said:


> I have in another forum..but here she is again




Thanks! 
Yes, the bag is beautiful!
I love phw.


----------



## Keren16

lipeach21 said:


> Blue electric b30 ghw, blue new libris, and some twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240455




Such great choices!  Everything goes together perfectly.  Your new B is amazing!  Congratulations!  Wear everything well & enjoy them!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

umlm said:


> just got them today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239858


These are gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

Chubbymoo said:


> Thank you ladies! Here's the inside! Wallet porn hahaha



The color on this is amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## rainneday

Chubbymoo said:


> Blue paon bearn in chèvre Mysore ghw! Been looking for ghw small bearn for years.



I love it, Chubbymoo! Huge congrats!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Chubbymoo said:


> Blue paon bearn in chèvre Mysore ghw! Been looking for ghw small bearn for years.



Ohhhh, this IS a find...what a gorgeous gem you find yourself ....how fantastic


----------



## Bobmops

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hurry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask you which shawl this was. I just bought the giant silk in the same colors. It just arrived at home. Can't wait to get home and see it. Yours looks fabulous on you.



It's couvertures & tenues from 2012 ( not sure about spelling ) 
&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

lipeach21 said:


> Blue electric b30 ghw, blue new libris, and some twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240455



Great buys ! Lucky you &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

umlm said:


> just got them today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239858



Love the color! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

lipeach21 said:


> Blue electric b30 ghw, blue new libris, and some twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240455



Gorgeous B! We are twilly twins &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258


Gorgeous B!!! Big congrats my dear Eternallove!!! I actually made a special order on an etain Kelly hopefully I will receive it soon! The color is beautiful!!! 

Every piece is gorgeous my dear! Enjoy them with great health!


----------



## AvrilShower

CiiCii said:


> I have in another forum..but here she is again


Ohhhh, beautiful Kelly! Is this etain? I made a special order for an etain Kelly I am so excited after I saw your pic!


----------



## AvrilShower

This is my small item purchases made in Pairs before we went to Brussels. One scarf is from a dear friend in Paris. Although we left Paris before H started their sale, I am very happy with what I have got already.  

In Brussels Hermes I bought a 70cm scarf there called Ballet Aquatique in blue. Loved it as well. Also saw an etain/graphite chèvre card holder but I didn't buy it since I just got a pink one. Regret a little now! 
Btw Brussels didn't increase the price yet. I was told they will do that next month. 

Heading to Amsterdam today. Good luck to everyone here to get your favorite H pieces in 2016!!! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

AvrilShower said:


> This is my small item purchases made in Pairs before we went to Brussels. One scarf is from a dear friend in Paris. Although we left Paris before H started their sale, I am very happy with what I have got already.
> 
> In Brussels Hermes I bought a 70cm scarf there called Ballet Aquatique in blue. Loved it as well. Also saw an etain/graphite chèvre card holder but I didn't buy it since I just got a pink one. Regret a little now!
> Btw Brussels didn't increase the price yet. I was told they will do that next month.
> 
> Heading to Amsterdam today. Good luck to everyone here to get your favorite H pieces in 2016!!! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3240776




Please do show!


----------



## periogirl28

It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lipeach21 said:


> Blue electric b30 ghw, blue new libris, and some twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240455




Congratulations! Be/GHW is one of my all-time favorite combinations. [emoji170]



atomic110 said:


> Oh yes, tell  me about it, I totally understand. TPF have too many eyes candies [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]




Seriously! This is the most dangerous place! [emoji38]



periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797




Ah, beautiful. H has been knocking it out of the park with the shoes, and of course you've gotta get them when you see them. Stunning. Love the rose gold, too.


----------



## LVbemerry

Just bought a Blue De Malte Rodeo PM and here it is, on Miss Barney K28 Anemone


----------



## LVbemerry

Oops wrong smiley, too excited i guess lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

lipeach21 said:


> Blue electric b30 ghw, blue new libris, and some twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240455



Love BE[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] everything matches so well! Many many congrats my dear!



CiiCii said:


> I have in another forum..but here she is again



Wow!!! Gorgeous! Is this etain?



AvrilShower said:


> This is my small item purchases made in Pairs before we went to Brussels. One scarf is from a dear friend in Paris. Although we left Paris before H started their sale, I am very happy with what I have got already.
> 
> In Brussels Hermes I bought a 70cm scarf there called Ballet Aquatique in blue. Loved it as well. Also saw an etain/graphite chèvre card holder but I didn't buy it since I just got a pink one. Regret a little now!
> Btw Brussels didn't increase the price yet. I was told they will do that next month.
> 
> Heading to Amsterdam today. Good luck to everyone here to get your favorite H pieces in 2016!!! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3240776



Wow! Your trip sounds amazing and I love how you were able to make it into a fruitful shopping trip too! Still haven't got over your beautiful K and scarves and now more boxes!  OPEN OPEN OPEN[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;



periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797



Not weird at all! I was doing the same in the store yesterday! Trying on the sandals and the orans [emoji51]... I absolutely LOVE these beautiful sandals! Perfect buy my friend [emoji7][emoji7]



LVbemerry said:


> Just bought a Blue De Malte Rodeo PM and here it is, on Miss Barney K28 Anemone




Omg! You are killing me with anemone! One of my favorite colors! That rodeo looks amazing on the bag[emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous B!!! Big congrats my dear Eternallove!!! I actually made a special order on an etain Kelly hopefully I will receive it soon! The color is beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Every piece is gorgeous my dear! Enjoy them with great health!



Ooooooh I hope you get your etain K! It's such an amazing color! Ever since I bought my etain wallet last year this color has been top most on my list! Thank you so much for your sweet comments and btw I am just loving all your new purchases! Keep them coming[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> OMG, what a  fun journey you hav~ So happy for you! Big big congrats my  friend![emoji6]
> B35 Etain in GHW is heaven! [emoji7][emoji7]And your Moussie and CSGM are beautiful as well! I know I'm  going to see your beautiful shots very soon! So looking forward to it [emoji6][emoji6]




Thank you so much my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8] I am so stoked! Can't believe my luck and this morning it feels more unreal!! Can't wait to take them on a test drive now [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

LVbemerry said:


> Just bought a Blue De Malte Rodeo PM and here it is, on Miss Barney K28 Anemone



Pretty pretty!


----------



## atomic110

CiiCii said:


> I have in another forum..but here she is again


 

* CiiCii*, this is a beauty




periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797


 

you do the right thing *periogirl * ! the sandals is so pure and beautiful, most grab before it is gone  




LVbemerry said:


> Just bought a Blue De Malte Rodeo PM and here it is, on Miss Barney K28 Anemone


 

hi * LVbemerry*  twin with you on the Rodeo, I love it alot


----------



## iacquaviva

Just got from the new line, Annie Faivre's Maitre de Foret scarf


----------



## Chubbymoo

LVbemerry said:


> Just bought a Blue De Malte Rodeo PM and here it is, on Miss Barney K28 Anemone



Omg!!!! That's on my wishlist! They do exist !


----------



## CiiCii

AvrilShower said:


> Ohhhh, beautiful Kelly! Is this etain? I made a special order for an etain Kelly I am so excited after I saw your pic!


It is etain. This color goes with everything!


----------



## CiiCii

LVbemerry said:


> Just bought a Blue De Malte Rodeo PM and here it is, on Miss Barney K28 Anemone


I am drooling over the color of that bag. TDF!! Nice accessories too


----------



## CiiCii

atomic110 said:


> * CiiCii*, this is a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do the right thing *periogirl * ! the sandals is so pure and beautiful, most grab before it is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi * LVbemerry*  twin with you on the Rodeo, I love it alot


Thank you! I love it


----------



## CiiCii

eternallove4bag said:


> Love BE[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] everything matches so well! Many many congrats my dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Gorgeous! Is this etain?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Your trip sounds amazing and I love how you were able to make it into a fruitful shopping trip too! Still haven't got over your beautiful K and scarves and now more boxes!  OPEN OPEN OPEN[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> Not weird at all! I was doing the same in the store yesterday! Trying on the sandals and the orans [emoji51]... I absolutely LOVE these beautiful sandals! Perfect buy my friend [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! You are killing me with anemone! One of my favorite colors! That rodeo looks amazing on the bag[emoji171][emoji171]


Thank you  And yes it is etain  Such a great color! I am loving it.


----------



## eternallove4bag

CiiCii said:


> Thank you  And yes it is etain  Such a great color! I am loving it.




Thank you! I don't blame you! Etain is my favorite color too[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

Chubbymoo said:


> There's nothing on the us website




Just keep stalking the website, I've noticed they always have more (s)lg on the US website then the EU one


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797




Gorgeous sandals! Can't wait for summer, this 'winter' is horrible.


----------



## Myrkur

CiiCii said:


> I have in another forum..but here she is again




I honestly wasn't very fond of etain a few years ago but it's really starting to grow on me lately, gorgeous!!


----------



## DMK

eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258


Wow! That's a good day


----------



## eternallove4bag

DMK said:


> Wow! That's a good day




Lol! It was indeed a good day [emoji3][emoji3] Thank you DMK [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!



love these...sooo pretty! congrats...i want the multicolour one...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797



Oh my goodness gracious I love these!!! I don't blame you for grabbing them!!!



chincac said:


> love these...sooo pretty! congrats...i want the multicolour one...


uh oh! Multi-color? do u have  a pic???? Dying to see!


----------



## Piyo1115

lipeach21 said:


> Blue electric b30 ghw, blue new libris, and some twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240455




Omg beyond gorgeous!! B30 BE is also on my wishlist. Enjoy her!!!


----------



## Piyo1115

CiiCii said:


> I have in another forum..but here she is again




Very nice! What color is she?


----------



## Piyo1115

AvrilShower said:


> This is my small item purchases made in Pairs before we went to Brussels. One scarf is from a dear friend in Paris. Although we left Paris before H started their sale, I am very happy with what I have got already.
> 
> In Brussels Hermes I bought a 70cm scarf there called Ballet Aquatique in blue. Loved it as well. Also saw an etain/graphite chèvre card holder but I didn't buy it since I just got a pink one. Regret a little now!
> Btw Brussels didn't increase the price yet. I was told they will do that next month.
> 
> Heading to Amsterdam today. Good luck to everyone here to get your favorite H pieces in 2016!!! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3240776



Love the print and color!



periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797



Now you just need a trip to the beach [emoji16]



LVbemerry said:


> Just bought a Blue De Malte Rodeo PM and here it is, on Miss Barney K28 Anemone



We are cousins on the K and twinsies on the rodeo! Love them together


----------



## CiiCii

Etain


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797




Love your sandals &#128525;, so pretty, I will ask to try these next time I go visit my local H.


----------



## thyme

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh my goodness gracious I love these!!! I don't blame you for grabbing them!!!
> 
> 
> uh oh! Multi-color? do u have  a pic???? Dying to see!




post #47 in the thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/spring-summer-2016-rtw-923187-4.html


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

H lacquered wood bracelet in orange/green to match my pico


----------



## EmileH

ThingumyPoppy said:


> H lacquered wood bracelet in orange/green to match my pico
> 
> View attachment 3241769
> View attachment 3241770
> View attachment 3241771




Fabulous!!!!


----------



## SugarMama

ThingumyPoppy said:


> H lacquered wood bracelet in orange/green to match my pico
> 
> View attachment 3241769
> View attachment 3241770
> View attachment 3241771



Orangey goodness!  Thanks for the eye candy!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> H lacquered wood bracelet in orange/green to match my pico
> 
> View attachment 3241769
> View attachment 3241770
> View attachment 3241771




What amazing eye candy dear ThingumyPoppy [emoji7][emoji7] love your orange picotin and the matching bracelet! Beautiful!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous!!!!







SugarMama said:


> Orangey goodness!  Thanks for the eye candy!




Thank you very much! You're so sweet  Orange is the color of energy, health and happiness, that's why I love it!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> What amazing eye candy dear ThingumyPoppy [emoji7][emoji7] love your orange picotin and the matching bracelet! Beautiful!!




Thank you too so very much!


----------



## PrestigeH

ThingumyPoppy said:


> H lacquered wood bracelet in orange/green to match my pico
> 
> View attachment 3241769
> View attachment 3241770
> View attachment 3241771




Great match. Love the orange. Btw u have very nice accessories. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

PrestigeH said:


> Great match. Love the orange. Btw u have very nice accessories. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you!!!


----------



## Bobmops

ThingumyPoppy said:


> H lacquered wood bracelet in orange/green to match my pico
> 
> View attachment 3241769
> View attachment 3241770
> View attachment 3241771



Loooveeeee all that orange &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## SandySummer

My mom has a big birthday in two weeks! 
Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Bobmops said:


> Loooveeeee all that orange &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;




Thanks


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
> View attachment 3241835




How sweet of you to gift this one away to her, I'm sure she'll borrow it to you sometimes ;p


----------



## eternallove4bag

SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
> View attachment 3241835




That's an amazing thing you are doing! Your mom will absolutely love this precious beauty!


----------



## ghoztz

SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> View attachment 3241835


 


This is a gorgeous gift!!  Your mom would be ecstatic!!  Well, I am at least!!


----------



## SugarMama

SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
> View attachment 3241835



How sweet and generous of you to treat your mom!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150



another beautiful purchase eternallove ... love this bracelet and congrats


----------



## thyme

can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25


----------



## SugarMama

chincac said:


> can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25
> 
> View attachment 3242180



Wow!  Congrats Chinac!  She's a doll!


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> another beautiful purchase eternallove ... love this bracelet and congrats




Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8] totally loving this!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242180




Many congrats dear chincac[emoji176][emoji176] this is such a beauty!!! Love it! Mod pics please?


----------



## HermesFanKelly

chincac said:


> can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25
> 
> View attachment 3242180


Oh thats really cute!! Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150




Good job Eternallove. We are now officially twins. &#129299;&#129299;[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Sparkley

chincac said:


> can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242180




Such a cute bag!


----------



## LVl0v3r

My new Lindy 30 [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150



Excellent!!  Hope you love it   i too am wanting a KD.  Not sure the color yet.  Enjoy that beauty!

Edited to add:  i just realized how perfectly it goes with your new Bag


----------



## Birdonce

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3242489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Lindy 30 [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]




Contrast stitching on that is yummy.


----------



## kewave

chincac said:


> can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25
> 
> View attachment 3242180



How sweet! Perfect match with the porcelain VCA


----------



## atomic110

ThingumyPoppy said:


> H lacquered wood bracelet in orange/green to match my pico
> 
> View attachment 3241769
> View attachment 3241770
> View attachment 3241771


Love H Orange  and your goodies! Congrats



SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
> View attachment 3241835


So nice of  you present her a B! I'm sure She will say yes  to your request


chincac said:


> can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25
> 
> View attachment 3242180


Congrats Chincac!
your  new baby is so sweet and soft, swift leather is heaven, i wanna hug her 




LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3242489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Lindy 30 [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]


That's is  beautiful~ congrats LVI0v3r


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150


Fabulous piece, my friend  you are really on fire! Keep it rolling &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## thyme

thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...

have a good weekend everyone 













kewave said:


> How sweet! Perfect match with the porcelain VCA





atomic110 said:


> Congrats Chincac!
> your  new baby is so sweet and soft, swift leather is heaven, i wanna hug her





HermesFanKelly said:


> Oh thats really cute!! Enjoy that beauty!





Sparkley said:


> Such a cute bag!





eternallove4bag said:


> Many congrats dear chincac[emoji176][emoji176] this is such a beauty!!! Love it! Mod pics please?





SugarMama said:


> Wow!  Congrats Chinac!  She's a doll!


----------



## Dluvch

SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
> View attachment 3241835



Oh my goodness!!!!! She is one lucky lady to have an amazing daughter like you!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723



Oooo this so cute and a tiny beauty, just perfect for you! So happy for you dear!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Oooo this so cute and a tiny beauty, just perfect for you! So happy for you dear!



 thank you dear!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150



Thank you for sharing, this is a perfect neutral and yet has that something extra. Congrats dear friend.!


----------



## periogirl28

SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
> View attachment 3241835



What a lovely and special present and it'll be carried and loved by both mother and daughter!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25
> 
> View attachment 3242180



Omg perfect! We have such similar things! This bag and the VCA are simply made for each other!


----------



## sanmi

chincac said:


> can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242180




Gorgeous bag


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> love these...sooo pretty! congrats...i want the multicolour one...



&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;



Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh my goodness gracious I love these!!! I don't blame you for grabbing them!!!
> 
> 
> uh oh! Multi-color? do u have  a pic???? Dying to see!



Thank you! They are perfect to replace an old white LV pair. 



Piyo1115 said:


> Love the print and color!
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just need a trip to the beach [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> We are cousins on the K and twinsies on the rodeo! Love them together



Yes that's on the cards! 



tonkamama said:


> Love your sandals &#128525;, so pretty, I will ask to try these next time I go visit my local H.



Do, I find H sandals very comfortable and fall for a pair or 2 every season.


----------



## periogirl28

ThingumyPoppy said:


> H lacquered wood bracelet in orange/green to match my pico
> 
> View attachment 3241769
> View attachment 3241770
> View attachment 3241771



Very chic, perfect match!


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Omg perfect! We have such similar things! This bag and the VCA are simply made for each other!



thank you again dear!! i wish we have MORE similar things. your drool worthy collection is to die for..



sanmi said:


> Gorgeous bag



thank you *sanmi*


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> 
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723




That's so so so cute. Looks great on u. Congratulations and enjoy. [emoji3]


----------



## Bobmops

SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
> View attachment 3241835



OMG ! Great bag !


----------



## Bobmops

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3242489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Lindy 30 [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]



Such a cute bag in great color !&#128148;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150



Aaaahhhhhh! Need that one as well !


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> That's so so so cute. Looks great on u. Congratulations and enjoy. [emoji3]



thank you *PrestigeH*


----------



## lanit

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723


Wow CC, you rock the mini and pink! Congrats sweets! You would love the mini trim too I think.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150




Lovely! This is a great match with ghw  Congrats!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3242489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Lindy 30 [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]




Congrats! We're bag twins on this one  Gorgeous!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

atomic110 said:


> Love H Orange  and your goodies! Congrats
> 
> 
> So nice of  you present her a B! I'm sure She will say yes  to your request
> 
> Congrats Chincac!
> your  new baby is so sweet and soft, swift leather is heaven, i wanna hug her
> 
> 
> 
> That's is  beautiful~ congrats LVI0v3r







periogirl28 said:


> Very chic, perfect match!




Thank you both very much!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> 
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723




Super cute! Congrats on your new year gift!


----------



## Ms Bunny

eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150




Eternallove4bag, I have found the leather bracelets quite addicting. Your KD is so beautiful and will go so many outfits!  Is it lizard?  Congrats!!


----------



## Ms Bunny

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> 
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723




Congrats chincac!!!  Your swift B is beautiful and looks great on you [emoji178]


----------



## Ccc1

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723


chincac - your B is super cute & it looks great on you. You have a wonderful weekend too.


----------



## DMK

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723


It's so cute  Do you take extra care with Swift? Does rain affect it a lot?


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Good job Eternallove. We are now officially twins. &#129299;&#129299;[emoji12][emoji12]



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Aha one less thing to steal from you then [emoji3][emoji6]... But I LOVE being twins with you on this [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



weibandy said:


> Excellent!!  Hope you love it   i too am wanting a KD.  Not sure the color yet.  Enjoy that beauty!
> 
> Edited to add:  i just realized how perfectly it goes with your new Bag



Thank you so much dear weibandy! Actually I chose this the day I got my B because how well it matched with the color of the B [emoji4] thank you for noticing [emoji8][emoji8]... This is my first KD too.



atomic110 said:


> Fabulous piece, my friend  you are really on fire! Keep it rolling [emoji38][emoji38]



Thank you so much my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8] now I got to stop though[emoji51][emoji51]... Or at this rate I will be on ban island soon and it's just the beginning of the year [emoji23][emoji23]



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for sharing, this is a perfect neutral and yet has that something extra. Congrats dear friend.!



Thank you my darling friend  



Bobmops said:


> Aaaahhhhhh! Need that one as well !



Oh my friend please do! One look at this and I was lost! I know you will love it too since we have such similar taste [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ThingumyPoppy said:


> Lovely! This is a great match with ghw  Congrats!



Thank you so much dear ThingumyPoppy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. I LOVE GHW [emoji7]



Ms Bunny said:


> Eternallove4bag, I have found the leather bracelets quite addicting. Your KD is so beautiful and will go so many outfits!  Is it lizard?  Congrats!!




Oh Ms. Bunny! This is my first leather one and I am already a fan! Thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8]... It is lizard[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> 
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723



Pretty in pink [emoji176][emoji176] you wear it so well my dear chincac! Perfect!



LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3242489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Lindy 30 [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]




Perfect color! I am such a huge fan of gold! Easy to match with everything! Many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hedgwin99

My new charms! Horseshoe in blue atoll/colvert and lime Carmen keyring


----------



## eternallove4bag

hedgwin99 said:


> My new charms! Horseshoe in blue atoll/colvert and lime Carmen keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243257




Super pretty! Looks so good on your GP hedgwin[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lipeach21

Wow! These are rare. Where did u find them? I've been looking for these charms for years.  My store only have rodeos.


----------



## SugarMama

hedgwin99 said:


> My new charms! Horseshoe in blue atoll/colvert and lime Carmen keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243257



Super cute charms!


----------



## thyme

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Super cute! Congrats on your new year gift!



thank you *ThingumyPoppy*



Ms Bunny said:


> Congrats chincac!!!  Your swift B is beautiful and looks great on you



thank you *Ms Bunny* will we see your new C soon? 



Ccc1 said:


> chincac - your B is super cute & it looks great on you. You have a wonderful weekend too.



thank you* Ccc1*



DMK said:


> It's so cute  Do you take extra care with Swift? Does rain affect it a lot?



thank you *DMK*..i find swift pretty hardy and is fine with rain..



eternallove4bag said:


> Pretty in pink [emoji176][emoji176] you wear it so well my dear chincac! Perfect!



thank you...congrats on your lizzie KD too! 



hedgwin99 said:


> My new charms! Horseshoe in blue atoll/colvert and lime Carmen keyring



cute charms...i got the same yellow carmen. it says soufre!


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> thank you...congrats on your lizzie KD too!



Thank you so much chincac [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

lanit said:


> Wow CC, you rock the mini and pink! Congrats sweets! You would love the mini trim too I think.



thank you dear *L * am very happy with sakura...i love cherry blossoms  ahhh enabling me already...mini trims are hard to find!!


----------



## tannfran

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> 
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723




Lovely on you.  Congratulations and enjoy.   Love swift &#128526;


----------



## hedgwin99

eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty! Looks so good on your GP hedgwin[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







SugarMama said:


> Super cute charms!







chincac said:


> thank you *ThingumyPoppy*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Ms Bunny* will we see your new C soon?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you* Ccc1*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *DMK*..i find swift pretty hardy and is fine with rain..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you...congrats on your lizzie KD too!
> 
> 
> 
> cute charms...i got the same yellow carmen. it says soufre!




Thank you! Came out of no where! The SM just came up to me and ask me if I'm interest in these [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## hopiko

Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!


----------



## hopiko

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723



OMG..I die...this bag was made for you!  Congrats!!!  She is so lovely!


----------



## mygoodies

eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150




I have the KDT with this gorgeous lizzie. I think you'll wear it a lot. The color Ficele is just the PERFECT neutral. Enjoy yr first and cheers to many more to come


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!




Beautiful pieces! Happy birthday!!! [emoji322]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!



This is beautiful!!    Wear it in good health!!


----------



## nadineluv

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!




Gorgeous!! Love Hermes rose gold! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Blueboxes

OMG....that's amazing !!! I want that necklace &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Txoceangirl

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> 
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723




Love, love love the b25!  Congratulations. 



hedgwin99 said:


> My new charms! Horseshoe in blue atoll/colvert and lime Carmen keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243257




They look so great paired together!



hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!




Rose gold is so beautiful. Love all your goodies. Congrats!


----------



## Onthego

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723



Dearest Chincac,
This is absolutely adorable. It goes perfectly with everything you are modeling. Also the Chanel jacket is TDF. I never thought of myself as a pink lover, but boy this B25 is delicate and so sweet. Did you order it or ask for it or was it just offered? There must be a post somewhere about what fits inside a B25. If ever you get a chance I would love to see what fits inside. Congratulations and here's to a fantastic 2016.


----------



## Txoceangirl

LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3242489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Lindy 30 [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]




Great looking Lindy. Enjoy her!



SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
> View attachment 3241835




Fabulous gift!  Hope she shares ...



eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150




To die for KD combo!


----------



## hopiko

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is beautiful!!    Wear it in good health!!



Thank you, HNN!  I appreciate your kind thoughts!  

I always feel like we are kindred scarfies as ""cave felem" was my first (and still my favorite) 90cm....(mine is in the blue and green cw --II love it).  I purchased it  at H on 57th street....before they moved to Madison ave!


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> Beautiful pieces! Happy birthday!!! [emoji322]



Thanks, my friend! 

We should meet for a shopping day!  The new boutique is so amazing!


----------



## hopiko

Blueboxes said:


> OMG....that's amazing !!! I want that necklace &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;



Thank you!!!  I think you should have that necklace


----------



## DMK

chincac said:


> thank you *ThingumyPoppy*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *Ms Bunny* will we see your new C soon?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you* Ccc1*
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *DMK*..i find swift pretty hardy and is fine with rain..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you...congrats on your lizzie KD too!
> 
> 
> 
> cute charms...i got the same yellow carmen. it says soufre!


Thankyou chincac - enjoy your beautiful bag


----------



## thyme

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!



happy birthday *hopiko* and your necklace is stunning!! love it. enjoy showing it off 



hopiko said:


> OMG..I die...this bag was made for you!  Congrats!!!  She is so lovely!



thank you!



Txoceangirl said:


> Love, love love the b25!  Congratulations.



thank you *Txoceangirl* 



Onthego said:


> Dearest Chincac,
> This is absolutely adorable. It goes perfectly with everything you are modeling. Also the Chanel jacket is TDF. I never thought of myself as a pink lover, but boy this B25 is delicate and so sweet. Did you order it or ask for it or was it just offered? There must be a post somewhere about what fits inside a B25. If ever you get a chance I would love to see what fits inside. Congratulations and here's to a fantastic 2016.




thank you! it fits surprisingly a bit..managed to get my big ear muffs in there  alongside my silkin wallet gloves keys phone and a few other little things..will post a pic when i get a chance


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!



Happy birthday, *hopiko*! Was just looking at the rose gold Filet d Or necklace yesterday. Gorgeous presents, congrats!


----------



## Bobmops

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!



Wow, that's massive ! so beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Chubbymoo

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!



Happy birthday! What a beautiful present &#9829;&#65039;&#128525;&#9829;&#65039;&#128525;&#9829;&#65039;&#128525;&#9829;&#65039;&#128525;&#9829;&#65039;&#128525;&#9829;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## kelly88

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!


 
Happy Birthday hopiko!  Love all your new items in rose gold. Enjoy


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Thanks, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> We should meet for a shopping day!  The new boutique is so amazing!




Yes, absolutely! I would love that. Not only is the boutique amazing, but soooo dangerous. I think I've bought more there since they reopened than the whole time they were at the temporary location!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150




Oooh!  What a find!  I love this!  Congrats my friend


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!




Happy birthday hopiko[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] what a beautiful way to treat yourself! I am literally dying over the necklace! So beautiful and that clic H is divine too [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

mygoodies said:


> I have the KDT with this gorgeous lizzie. I think you'll wear it a lot. The color Ficele is just the PERFECT neutral. Enjoy yr first and cheers to many more to come



Thank you dear mygoodies [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I just couldn't resist her when I tried it in store and I thought the color was perfect for my first KDT [emoji4]



Txoceangirl said:


> Great looking Lindy. Enjoy her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous gift!  Hope she shares ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To die for KD combo!



Thank you so much Txoceangirl [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



LaenaLovely said:


> Oooh!  What a find!  I love this!  Congrats my friend




Thank you my Bestie [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kyokei

My newest H purchases from earlier this week.


----------



## AvrilShower

hedgwin99 said:


> My new charms! Horseshoe in blue atoll/colvert and lime Carmen keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243257




Super cute! I need one of those badly[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AvrilShower

Kyokei said:


> My newest H purchases from earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 3244252
> View attachment 3244253
> View attachment 3244254




Love your purchase Kyokei!!! Esp the second one!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> My newest H purchases from earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 3244252
> View attachment 3244253
> View attachment 3244254




Love them! My favorite is the ZP but after seeing you rock the bow tie I am a big fan [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## **Chanel**

chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723



Dear *chincac*, I am sooooo happy for you ! You always know how to pick bags that suit you perfectly. I know how tiny the 25 is (My SA once showed me a croc 25 B, but I thought the size looked odd on me) but it totally works for you and I adore the color!
Looks perrrrrfect with that pretty Chanel jacket and the VCA necklace . Absolutely flawless. Your collection is simply fabulous.
Many congratulations on your new B. and enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## **Chanel**

Kyokei said:


> My newest H purchases from earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 3244252
> View attachment 3244253
> View attachment 3244254



Lovely purchases and I bet these scarves are a great match with your Etoupe Kelly .
Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## MsHermesAU

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!



OMG!! I have seen this necklace IRL and it is DIVINE! Congratulations on scoring such a beautiful piece. It is timeless and you will be able to enjoy it for many, many years to come  Enjoy!


----------



## AvrilShower

periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797




They look great! Saw a pair of gold color in Amsterdam yesterday! They were so tempting [emoji7]



LVbemerry said:


> Just bought a Blue De Malte Rodeo PM and here it is, on Miss Barney K28 Anemone



omg love your rodeo! I deeply regret now I didn't take the 2 rodeos I got offered in Paris [emoji23]



ThingumyPoppy said:


> H lacquered wood bracelet in orange/green to match my pico
> 
> View attachment 3241769
> View attachment 3241770
> View attachment 3241771



Great match!



SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
> View attachment 3241835



You are so sweet! Your mom will be sooooo happy!!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150



Their lizard bracelet is just fabulous! I am sure it will look stunningly good on you my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]



chincac said:


> can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242180







LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3242489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Lindy 30 [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]



Gold Lindy is just gorgeous!!!



hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!



They work so well together! Great purchase! Congratulations!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> They look great! Saw a pair of gold color in Amsterdam yesterday! They were so tempting [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> omg love your rodeo! I deeply regret now I didn't take the 2 rodeos I got offered in Paris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Great match!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Your mom will be sooooo happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Their lizard bracelet is just fabulous! I am sure it will look stunningly good on you my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Lindy is just gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They work so well together! Great purchase! Congratulations!!!




Thank you so much dear AvrilShower [emoji8][emoji8] excited to try the first one out!


----------



## **Chanel**

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!



Uhm....droooolllllll   *thud* .

This is major eye candy, dear *hopiko*! That necklace is totally fabulous! The Clic H. is great too and I am drooooooling over your rainbow Love bangle. It's so beautiful!
I have the rainbow Love ring myself and it's one of my favorite rings for sure. 
Many, many congratulations on your new purchases and enjoy in the best of health.
And, Happy Birthday !


----------



## AvrilShower

Here are all my small purchases from my recent trip, one 90cm scarf is a gift from a dear friend. Men's stuff and gifts are not included. 

The second pic I actually bought 2 of those scarfs originally as gifts, one pink one blue. I ended up only giving the pink one to my friend [emoji4][emoji1][emoji317]


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> View attachment 3244378
> View attachment 3244379
> 
> 
> Here are all my small purchases from my recent trip, one 90cm scarf is a gift from a dear friend. Men's stuff and gifts are not included.
> 
> The second pic I actually bought 2 of those scarfs originally as gifts, one pink one blue. I ended up only giving the pink one to my friend [emoji4][emoji1][emoji317]




Oooh nice!! Beautiful scarves and what an amazing gift from your friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Love Pays! Oh and do I spy Chanel boxes in the background [emoji6][emoji6] wonder what's in them [emoji4]


----------



## Dluvch

AvrilShower said:


> View attachment 3244378
> View attachment 3244379
> 
> 
> Here are all my small purchases from my recent trip, one 90cm scarf is a gift from a dear friend. Men's stuff and gifts are not included.
> 
> The second pic I actually bought 2 of those scarfs originally as gifts, one pink one blue. I ended up only giving the pink one to my friend [emoji4][emoji1][emoji317]



Awesome haul and you are an amazing friend as I'm not sure I could have parted with that lovely pink scarf.


----------



## Dluvch

Kyokei said:


> My newest H purchases from earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 3244252
> View attachment 3244253
> View attachment 3244254



Nice purchases I like both!


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh nice!! Beautiful scarves and what an amazing gift from your friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Love Pays! Oh and do I spy Chanel boxes in the background [emoji6][emoji6] wonder what's in them [emoji4]


Thank you eternallove! Yeah it was a fruitful trip and I am content overall. 

Haha, I remember your love for Chanel as well! They are all gift: necklaces, earrings, wallets etc all the good stuff I should keep for myself [emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Thank you eternallove! Yeah it was a fruitful trip and I am content overall.
> 
> Haha, I remember your love for Chanel as well! They are all gift: necklaces, earrings, wallets etc all the good stuff I should keep for myself [emoji23]




Omg!! Who are these lucky people!!! I would keep them all [emoji12][emoji51].. And yes I do tend to keep one feet in Chanel and one feet in H until the day I lose balance and topple over [emoji3][emoji3] :sigh: I love all your purchases my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

CiiCii said:


> My first Birkin. She's so beautiful and I am so happy to have her
> 
> Tosca in Toga, size 35


Absolutely gorgeous! Huge congrats.


Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Panthera Pardus silk 90 CW 02  CREME/BRUN/VERT with contrasting blue hem


Love this on you. Such a beautiful scarf.


mygoodies said:


> I seriously just put Tosca on my B wish list   LOVE that color!!! Enjoy the BEAUTY!


+1


----------



## Kyokei

AvrilShower said:


> Love your purchase Kyokei!!! Esp the second one!!!



Thank you!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Love them! My favorite is the ZP but after seeing you rock the bow tie I am a big fan [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks! I've wanted a ZP for a while but none of the CWs in the larger sizes looked right on me so I'm glad I found this. Also really love my bow tie. 



**Chanel** said:


> Lovely purchases and I bet these scarves are a great match with your Etoupe Kelly .
> Congratulations and enjoy!



Thank you! Originally I went in to buy some twillys for my Kelly, but of course came out with completely different purchases. 

Love your avatar, by the way.



Dira919 said:


> Nice purchases I like both!



Thank you!


----------



## megt10

MapleLuxe said:


> Blue Glacier B30 its my new favourite bag EVER out of my collection.. yes even more so than Blue Atoll & Blue Hydra it goes with EVERYTHING and that same day I went home with a Blue Saint Cyr jige (I love my blues) but I turned down the croc version as its too expensive for me!


Stunning color. 


BBC said:


> Thank you!!!! Love these, just wore the green one today...love it!
> I went into H and tried on the purple...was a little surprised, it didn't really do anything for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it at my home boutique in Manhasset, this cw has been popping up in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Got something else to match, too...clic h, this is called Rose Nacarat, and it's the pink gold hardware (matches Rose Sakura and Essie's "hi maintenance"):
> 
> View attachment 3239471
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239472


Love this color. I so wish I could wear these bracelets. So pretty.


umlm said:


> just got them today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3239858


Love these.


Orangefanatic said:


> Freshly out of the orange box &#128077;





Orangefanatic said:


> With Twilly



Congratulations. I love the way the twilly is tied on your B.


----------



## megt10

Chubbymoo said:


> Blue paon bearn in chèvre Mysore ghw! Been looking for ghw small bearn for years.





Chubbymoo said:


> Thank you ladies! Here's the inside! Wallet porn hahaha



I want this! It is a great size for a small bag and the color is tdf!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

megt10 said:


> Love this on you. Such a beautiful scarf.



Thank you, *meg10*!!  

I love this design, and it's even more special because of the charity!!   &#128149;&#128047;&#128149;&#129409;&#128149;&#128049;&#128149;


----------



## megt10

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thank you, *meg10*!!
> 
> I love this design, and it's even more special because of the charity!!   &#128149;&#128047;&#128149;&#129409;&#128149;&#128049;&#128149;



I agree that always makes it even a better and more special purchase.


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> On my way back now my beautiful friend [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240073





Bobmops said:


> A new to my shawl I been looking for ages &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;
> It has all my favorite colors and a horsy &#128513;&#128513;&#128514;


Beautiful.


eternallove4bag said:


> My dream purchases... A Moussie, a CSGM and my FIRST B... Etain 35 B with GHW.....Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240254
> View attachment 3240255
> View attachment 3240256
> View attachment 3240257
> View attachment 3240258


OMG, so excited for you. Huge congratulations. I love everything that you got. Your bag is gorgeous. Twins on the shawl.


lipeach21 said:


> Blue electric b30 ghw, blue new libris, and some twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240455


One of my favorite colors. Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

CiiCii said:


> I have in another forum..but here she is again


Stunning color. 


AvrilShower said:


> This is my small item purchases made in Pairs before we went to Brussels. One scarf is from a dear friend in Paris. Although we left Paris before H started their sale, I am very happy with what I have got already.
> 
> In Brussels Hermes I bought a 70cm scarf there called Ballet Aquatique in blue. Loved it as well. Also saw an etain/graphite chèvre card holder but I didn't buy it since I just got a pink one. Regret a little now!
> Btw Brussels didn't increase the price yet. I was told they will do that next month.
> 
> Heading to Amsterdam today. Good luck to everyone here to get your favorite H pieces in 2016!!! [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3240776


Congrats!


periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797


I am waiting for my size to come into the store. They are fabulous. Congratulations.


BBC said:


> Congratulations! Be/GHW is one of my all-time favorite combinations. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously! This is the most dangerous place! *[emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, beautiful. H has been knocking it out of the park with the shoes, and of course you've gotta get them when you see them. Stunning. Love the rose gold, too.


----------



## megt10

LVbemerry said:


> Just bought a Blue De Malte Rodeo PM and here it is, on Miss Barney K28 Anemone


Love the rodeo and the bag, one of my favorite colors.


ThingumyPoppy said:


> H lacquered wood bracelet in orange/green to match my pico
> 
> View attachment 3241769
> View attachment 3241770
> View attachment 3241771


Gorgeous orange goodness!


SandySummer said:


> My mom has a big birthday in two weeks!
> Hoping she will be OK with me borrowing this beauty occasionally &#128579;&#128579;&#128579;
> View attachment 3241835


Wow, that is such an amazing gift. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Have never owned any leather bracelets before.. I am usually into clic H but ....My first foray into this... KD with GHW! I am totally hooked[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242149
> View attachment 3242150


This is so cool looking! Do you have a picture wearing it?


----------



## megt10

chincac said:


> can't get over how tiny and cute the baby b is....but i love love swift! my new year present rose sakura b25
> 
> View attachment 3242180


It's fabulous! Love the color. What an adorable size.


LVl0v3r said:


> View attachment 3242489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Lindy 30 [emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]


Twins! Congratulations. I got this bag recently and have been using it so often. 


chincac said:


> thank you lovely ladies  very happy to have a b in swift..i am first and foremost a swift lover! a daylight pic and a few mod pics at *eternallove4bag* request. it is teeny tiny but i have been on a mini size bag binge lately...
> 
> have a good weekend everyone
> 
> View attachment 3242721
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242722
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242723



Adorable. It's perfect for you. I really am loving smaller bags these days. Love RS.


----------



## megt10

hedgwin99 said:


> My new charms! Horseshoe in blue atoll/colvert and lime Carmen keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243257


Love the charms.


hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!



OMG, that is a gorgeous necklace. I need to get off this thread immediately.


----------



## megt10

Kyokei said:


> My newest H purchases from earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 3244252
> View attachment 3244253
> View attachment 3244254


Beautiful.


AvrilShower said:


> View attachment 3244378
> View attachment 3244379
> 
> 
> Here are all my small purchases from my recent trip, one 90cm scarf is a gift from a dear friend. Men's stuff and gifts are not included.
> 
> The second pic I actually bought 2 of those scarfs originally as gifts, one pink one blue. I ended up only giving the pink one to my friend [emoji4][emoji1][emoji317]


Love all your purchases. You are my kind of shopper!


----------



## Kyokei

megt10 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Love all your purchases. You are my kind of shopper!



Thank you!


----------



## hopiko

**Chanel** said:


> Uhm....droooolllllll   *thud* .
> 
> This is major eye candy, dear *hopiko*! That necklace is totally fabulous! The Clic H. is great too and I am drooooooling over your rainbow Love bangle. It's so beautiful!
> I have the rainbow Love ring myself and it's one of my favorite rings for sure.
> Many, many congratulations on your new purchases and enjoy in the best of health.
> And, Happy Birthday !



Thank you, dear Chanel!!! I did splurge...but..I got a nice bonus and it was my birthday, too!  The necklace is so versatile, I can wear it long or wrapped around!!

Don't you love the LOVE rainbow?  I have the yellow gold bangle without stones so it sets them apart!  Thanks for your kind comments!!!


----------



## thyme

AvrilShower said:


> Here are all my small purchases from my recent trip, one 90cm scarf is a gift from a dear friend. Men's stuff and gifts are not included.
> 
> The second pic I actually bought 2 of those scarfs originally as gifts, one pink one blue. I ended up only giving the pink one to my friend



fabulous purchases! 



Kyokei said:


> My newest H purchases from earlier this week.



congrats on your new silks!



**Chanel** said:


> Dear *chincac*, I am sooooo happy for you ! You always know how to pick bags that suit you perfectly. I know how tiny the 25 is (My SA once showed me a croc 25 B, but I thought the size looked odd on me) but it totally works for you and I adore the color!
> Looks perrrrrfect with that pretty Chanel jacket and the VCA necklace . Absolutely flawless. Your collection is simply fabulous.
> Many congratulations on your new B. and enjoy in the best of health.



thank you ***Chanel*** am very pleased with my sakura swift baby b! will be waiting for your reveal 



megt10 said:


> It's fabulous! Love the color. What an adorable size.
> 
> Adorable. It's perfect for you. I really am loving smaller bags these days. Love RS.



thank you *megt10*


----------



## Kyokei

chincac said:


> fabulous purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your new silks!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you ***Chanel*** am very pleased with my sakura swift baby b! will be waiting for your reveal
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *megt10*



Thank you very much!


----------



## Chubbymoo

megt10 said:


> I want this! It is a great size for a small bag and the color is tdf!



I know! It's perfect! If another shows up I'll keep you posted!


----------



## AvrilShower

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3242309
> 
> 
> Ridiculously in love with this bow. What a little treasure I found at Hermes.




Super cute Kyokei! Hermes gives us too much surprise!


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!! Who are these lucky people!!! I would keep them all [emoji12][emoji51].. And yes I do tend to keep one feet in Chanel and one feet in H until the day I lose balance and topple over [emoji3][emoji3] :sigh: I love all your purchases my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Trust me, my heart is always bleeding when I am giving them away!

That being said, it is always nice to have some diversity my dear [emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## AvrilShower

megt10 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your purchases. You are my kind of shopper!




Thank you megt10! Can't compare with your gorgeous 
purchase yet but I am trying[emoji5]&#65039; Hope I can retire as young as you and live a fabulous life like you [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kyokei

AvrilShower said:


> Super cute Kyokei! Hermes gives us too much surprise!




It really does! Love how H has something for everyone.


----------



## **Chanel**




----------



## ThingumyPoppy

AvrilShower said:


> They look great! Saw a pair of gold color in Amsterdam yesterday! They were so tempting [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> omg love your rodeo! I deeply regret now I didn't take the 2 rodeos I got offered in Paris [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Great match!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Your mom will be sooooo happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Their lizard bracelet is just fabulous! I am sure it will look stunningly good on you my dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Lindy is just gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They work so well together! Great purchase! Congratulations!!!







megt10 said:


> Love the rodeo and the bag, one of my favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous orange goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is such an amazing gift.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so cool looking! Do you have a picture wearing it?




Thank you!


----------



## megt10

Chubbymoo said:


> I know! It's perfect! If another shows up I'll keep you posted!



Please do!


----------



## megt10

AvrilShower said:


> Thank you megt10! Can't compare with your gorgeous
> purchase yet but I am trying[emoji5]&#65039; Hope I can retire as young as you and live a fabulous life like you [emoji7][emoji7]



Aww, thank you. Though if I had started my H addiction earlier I would still be working .


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797




Periogirl!  Wow!  These are gorgeous.  I would wear these even in the snow they are so fab!  Congrats.  I bought a pair of corfus in a cold snowy day once...ha!


----------



## Foo Deborah

Poppy orange cdc with gold HW at Munich airport on 17/1/16


----------



## SandySummer

periogirl28 said:


> It's weird for me to buy sandals in winter but when its here, I take it home first. Love the Rose Gold buckles!
> View attachment 3240795
> 
> View attachment 3240797




Love! The buckle is gorgeous


----------



## periogirl28

SandySummer said:


> Love! The buckle is gorgeous





LaenaLovely said:


> Periogirl!  Wow!  These are gorgeous.  I would wear these even in the snow they are so fab!  Congrats.  I bought a pair of corfus in a cold snowy day once...ha!





megt10 said:


> Stunning color.
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I am waiting for my size to come into the store. They are fabulous. Congratulations.



Thank you! These are waiting in the box until I get to the beach!


----------



## Kyokei

**Chanel** said:


> Great purchases, I especially love the Maxi Twilly's. So versatile! Congratulations and enjoy .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. My avatar brings back old memories....when I was in Paris with a friend and her dear mother many years ago.
> We went to FSH but everything on our wishlists was simply not available. From specific scarves, jewelry, bracelets, bags - not one single item on our wishlists was available.
> My friend's mother then changed the name of FSH into the 'House of No' .
> Yes, that day we definitely heard '50 shades of no', lol.
> But it was a great trip though and it still puts a smile on my face every time I think about it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all need to splurge once in a while and you'll enjoy this necklace forever .
> 
> Love rainbow is the best! And...I always have a matching stone for my outfits with the rainbow Love ring .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee...you did not forget about that one, did you .
> I promise it will be online before Valentine's Day - but I hope to do it sooner of course.
> I am sorry to keep you waiting dear, but I will make it up with many pictures .



Don't you hate it when that happens? But it did make for an amusing memory! I am still very new to H, but I find that these things come in waves. Either everything I want is available all at once or nothing at all.


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Trust me, my heart is always bleeding when I am giving them away!
> 
> That being said, it is always nice to have some diversity my dear [emoji126][emoji126]



You are an amazing person my friend [emoji8][emoji8] with a huge heart!



megt10 said:


> This is so cool looking! Do you have a picture wearing it?



Thank you my dear meg [emoji8][emoji8] I am planning to wear it for the first time today[emoji3] will post a picture soon 



megt10 said:


> OMG, so excited for you. Huge congratulations. I love everything that you got. Your bag is gorgeous. Twins on the shawl.




Thank you so much my dear meg! I am still in shock (in a good way [emoji3]) at being able to score her! Honored to be your shawl twin! I am trying to make up for lost time with H and getting my hands on some of the classic designs from past years. This one had been calling out to me for quite sometime[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Foo Deborah said:


> Poppy orange cdc with gold HW at Munich airport on 17/1/16




Gorgeous color!!! What a score and from the airport too!!! Many congrats[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Keren16

Kyokei said:


> Don't you hate it when that happens? But it did make for an amusing memory! I am still very new to H, but I find that these things come in waves. Either everything I want is available all at once or nothing at all.




I agree. Too much to choose from or nothing appropriate for our individual style.
I have been buying Hermes for about three years & still feel new to the line.  So much to learn about leathers, scarves, & history


----------



## mungoo33

My recent purchases from the H store [emoji85]. Thanks for letting me share! 




Cashmere/silk shawl



Pm rodeo



Silk 36x36



Twilly


----------



## hedgwin99

mungoo33 said:


> My recent purchases from the H store [emoji85]. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3245073
> View attachment 3245075
> 
> Cashmere/silk shawl
> 
> View attachment 3245076
> 
> Pm rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3245077
> 
> Silk 36x36
> 
> View attachment 3245078
> 
> Twilly




Beautiful [emoji119]&#127995;[emoji521]


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> Beautiful [emoji119]&#127995;[emoji521]




Thank you dear!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

mungoo33 said:


> My recent purchases from the H store [emoji85]. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3245073
> View attachment 3245075
> 
> Cashmere/silk shawl
> 
> View attachment 3245076
> 
> Pm rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3245077
> 
> Silk 36x36
> 
> View attachment 3245078
> 
> Twilly




Gorgeous shawl and scarf! Can never get tired of either Tyger Tyger or Pays! And that Rodeo is super cute [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## spinkapallina

AvrilShower said:


> View attachment 3244378
> View attachment 3244379
> 
> 
> Here are all my small purchases from my recent trip, one 90cm scarf is a gift from a dear friend. Men's stuff and gifts are not included.
> 
> The second pic I actually bought 2 of those scarfs originally as gifts, one pink one blue. I ended up only giving the pink one to my friend [emoji4][emoji1][emoji317]


 Gorgeous haul !! Please can you post a full pic of Les ailes pleines de joie? Which color reference is this one? Thanks!


----------



## Zasha

mungoo33 said:


> My recent purchases from the H store [emoji85]. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3245073
> View attachment 3245075
> 
> Cashmere/silk shawl
> 
> View attachment 3245076
> 
> Pm rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3245077
> 
> Silk 36x36
> 
> View attachment 3245078
> 
> Twilly




I love them! Congrats!!!


----------



## loveone7

I went to the Madison store and it was bustling with people! Too many colors and overwhelmed with choices. Finally walked out with a Picotin mm in sable!


----------



## hedgwin99

loveone7 said:


> I went to the Madison store and it was bustling with people! Too many colors and overwhelmed with choices. Finally walked out with a Picotin mm in sable!




Lovely [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

loveone7 said:


> I went to the Madison store and it was bustling with people! Too many colors and overwhelmed with choices. Finally walked out with a Picotin mm in sable!




This is such a stunning color! Love this shade of yellow[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; many congrats my dear!


----------



## periogirl28

loveone7 said:


> I went to the Madison store and it was bustling with people! Too many colors and overwhelmed with choices. Finally walked out with a Picotin mm in sable!



Congrats! It's so cute and bi-material too!


----------



## periogirl28

mungoo33 said:


> My recent purchases from the H store [emoji85]. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3245073
> View attachment 3245075
> 
> Cashmere/silk shawl
> 
> View attachment 3245076
> 
> Pm rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3245077
> 
> Silk 36x36
> 
> View attachment 3245078
> 
> Twilly



Everything is lovely and matches! Many congrats on a good haul!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Foo Deborah said:


> Poppy orange cdc with gold HW at Munich airport on 17/1/16



This CDC is gorgeous! Major congrats, *Deborah*.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

loveone7 said:


> I went to the Madison store and it was bustling with people! Too many colors and overwhelmed with choices. Finally walked out with a Picotin mm in sable!



Congrats !!!! I love this color.  Looks like they are bringing this color back as another TPFer got the same one last week.  

Must be due to the holiday today if the store is so busy.  I've not seen our local store busy anymore now that we've less Canadians visiting.


----------



## Ms Bunny

loveone7 said:


> I went to the Madison store and it was bustling with people! Too many colors and overwhelmed with choices. Finally walked out with a Picotin mm in sable!




Oh my she is beautiful!  I like your berline in the background too [emoji6]. Congrats!


----------



## weibandy

loveone7 said:


> I went to the Madison store and it was bustling with people! Too many colors and overwhelmed with choices. Finally walked out with a Picotin mm in sable!



So pretty!  I never saw this color before.  Congratulations 

Edited to add:  is it a two tone Pico?  I notice a different leather used on the handles and trim.  What color is that leather?


----------



## loveone7

weibandy said:


> So pretty!  I never saw this color before.  Congratulations
> 
> Edited to add:  is it a two tone Pico?  I notice a different leather used on the handles and trim.  What color is that leather?



It's a two leather Picotin. So quoting from the tag, it's touch natural-sable/curry taurillon clemence laiton. Hope that helps? I had to get it when I saw it! They also had a toolbox in this color!


----------



## loveone7

Ms Bunny said:


> Oh my she is beautiful!  I like your berline in the background too [emoji6]. Congrats!



Thanks ms bunny for the compliments on both bags. My berline was not an intentional buy. I was looking for a Picotin and ended up with that color combo. I couldn't pass it up. This addiction is expensive!


----------



## loveone7

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !!!! I love this color.  Looks like they are bringing this color back as another TPFer got the same one last week.
> 
> Must be due to the holiday today if the store is so busy.  I've not seen our local store busy anymore now that we've less Canadians visiting.



I think because I went over the weekend the amount of visitors were overwhelming. It was like people exiting a subway. Just overly crowded. I even saw a Birkin being shown in the private room. I'm like sigh I wish that was me. But I am sick with a cold so I didn't want to go all crazy on the Sa for the Birkin. Haha.


----------



## loveone7

eternallove4bag said:


> This is such a stunning color! Love this shade of yellow[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; many congrats my dear!



Thansk so much! I love it too. Seems like a classic color for my wardrobe.


----------



## lipeach21

Love the two tone pico! I couldn't pm you bc your mailbox is full.


----------



## loveone7

lipeach21 said:


> Love the two tone pico! I couldn't pm you bc your mailbox is full.



Sorry just cleared my box! I'm ready for you!


----------



## mungoo33

Thank you ladies for the kind words. I had a lot of fun looking at the beautiful items at the store. I just find myself staying there longer than I should [emoji85] every time I visit. Frankly, that makes it dangerous for my wallet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## meridian

I'd been looking for this bag far and wide - local store, online, on vacation.  Couldn't believe it when I found it at the airport duty free boutique of all places!


----------



## Dany_37

loveone7 said:


> I went to the Madison store and it was bustling with people! Too many colors and overwhelmed with choices. Finally walked out with a Picotin mm in sable!



Love this!!


----------



## Blueboxes

mungoo33 said:


> My recent purchases from the H store [emoji85]. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3245073
> View attachment 3245075
> 
> Cashmere/silk shawl
> 
> View attachment 3245076
> 
> Pm rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3245077
> 
> Silk 36x36
> 
> View attachment 3245078
> 
> Twilly



What a Dream Haul !!!!!!!! Enjoy &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Foo Deborah

Thank you all. I was deciding on what color cdc to get and the friendly SAs at both Hermes stores at munich airport just pulled out the drawer for me to choose. I also got this small enamel bangle which was also available in a broader size but the SA & I thought the narrow one fitted me better. If anyone has the name to the bangle which I an told is new,  pls share.


----------



## Foo Deborah

Anyone know the name of this bangle? Bought at munich airport too


----------



## PrestigeH

Foo Deborah said:


> Anyone know the name of this bangle? Bought at munich airport too




Hi Deborah, I think is called hinged bracelet. [emoji3] I love it. Easy to wear too.


----------



## atomic110

mungoo33 said:


> My recent purchases from the H store [emoji85]. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3245073
> View attachment 3245075
> 
> Cashmere/silk shawl
> 
> View attachment 3245076
> 
> Pm rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3245077
> 
> Silk 36x36
> 
> View attachment 3245078
> 
> Twilly


Love everything that you got, especially the PM rodeo&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

loveone7 said:


> I went to the Madison store and it was bustling with people! Too many colors and overwhelmed with choices. Finally walked out with a Picotin mm in sable!


Lovely choice !



meridian said:


> I'd been looking for this bag far and wide - local store, online, on vacation.  Couldn't believe it when I found it at the airport duty free boutique of all places!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245607


So cute ! I know how you feel, I got mine at duty store too &#128521;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share. 
Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc  
	

		
			
		

		
	



A silk maxi twilly with embroideries 
	

		
			
		

		
	



A pair of gloves 
	

		
			
		

		
	



A bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months


----------



## loves

meridian said:


> I'd been looking for this bag far and wide - local store, online, on vacation.  Couldn't believe it when I found it at the airport duty free boutique of all places!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245607



lucky you! congrats!! i got my tpm eve dutyfree at my local airport store too. talk about happiness


----------



## periogirl28

meridian said:


> I'd been looking for this bag far and wide - local store, online, on vacation.  Couldn't believe it when I found it at the airport duty free boutique of all places!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245607



This is simply perfect! Love both together!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940




Kat congratulations. Everything is beautiful especially the KD and those diamonds. Blink blink. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Kat congratulations. Everything is beautiful especially the KD and those diamonds. Blink blink. [emoji3]




Thank you dear neighbour. I thought you would like the KD as it matches with many of your bags. 
Btw also got this porcelain while in a hurry at the airport.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940





Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear neighbour. I thought you would like the KD as it matches with many of your bags.
> Btw also got this porcelain while in a hurry at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245954


One word, Envy! Love every piece that  you pick  up from the trip&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear neighbour. I thought you would like the KD as it matches with many of your bags.
> Btw also got this porcelain while in a hurry at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245954




Ha ha I almost got this too. I love the print on the tray. Thanks for sharing. It is beautiful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> One word, Envy! Love every piece that  you pick  up from the trip[emoji6][emoji6]



Thank you atomic. 



PrestigeH said:


> Ha ha I almost got this too. I love the print on the tray. Thanks for sharing. It is beautiful.



Thank you PH. Hope you get one too. We can be tray twins. &#129303;


----------



## Uula

This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store. 

I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting. 

I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.


----------



## noreen_uk

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940



beautiful purchases kat.lee ... love your kd in that colour and your bracelet too


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940







Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear neighbour. I thought you would like the KD as it matches with many of your bags.
> Btw also got this porcelain while in a hurry at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245954




Omg!!! My dear friend this is one amazing loot!!! That shawl is PERFECT for your Colvert K! Love CdE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And I am turning into a huge KD fan! The croc KD looks DIVINE[emoji7][emoji7]... Your glove collection has got to be one of the most exquisite and my goodness the bling bling almost had me falling over! WHOA!!! You have some style my friend and exquisite taste. Sisters on the clic H since I have the one in gold [emoji6]... LOVE all your purchases my dear [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Uula said:


> This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.




Gorgeous!!! What a beautiful blue this is[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## PrestigeH

Uula said:


> This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.




Wow that's my dream bag. Is it heavy? I always wanted to have one. I find B50 kind of heavy. But well is a nice bag u got there so nothing really matters. [emoji16][emoji16]CONGRATULATIONS!!![emoji7][emoji3][emoji7][emoji3]


----------



## meridian

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940



Wow!  Love all your new goodies but the gloves and bracelet


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940




Love your purchases Kat! Where did you get the lizard scarf ring? I have been looking for it all over the place!


----------



## AvrilShower

mungoo33 said:


> My recent purchases from the H store [emoji85]. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3245073
> View attachment 3245075
> 
> Cashmere/silk shawl
> 
> View attachment 3245076
> 
> Pm rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3245077
> 
> Silk 36x36
> 
> View attachment 3245078
> 
> Twilly




We are scarf and twilly twins! Congratulations!


----------



## Kat.Lee

AvrilShower said:


> Love your purchases Kat! Where did you get the lizard scarf ring? I have been looking for it all over the place!




Thank you AvrilShower. You mean in the last photo with the CSGM? That is a Kelly Dog croc. Guess because of the small pic of it makes it look like a scarf ring. Sorry about that.


----------



## Kat.Lee

meridian said:


> Wow!  Love all your new goodies but the gloves and bracelet



Thank you meridian. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! My dear friend this is one amazing loot!!! That shawl is PERFECT for your Colvert K! Love CdE[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And I am turning into a huge KD fan! The croc KD looks DIVINE[emoji7][emoji7]... Your glove collection has got to be one of the most exquisite and my goodness the bling bling almost had me falling over! WHOA!!! You have some style my friend and exquisite taste. Sisters on the clic H since I have the one in gold [emoji6]... LOVE all your purchases my dear [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Thank you dear eternal. I totally agree with the love of KD croc. H gloves are fun to collect. They are irresistible. &#129303;&#129303; Such a fun to try luck in different stores. 



noreen_uk said:


> beautiful purchases kat.lee ... love your kd in that colour and your bracelet too



Thank you noreen_uk.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Uula said:


> This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.




Love this shade of blue. So beautiful.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940




Wow!  You always amaze me with your beautiful treasures. Congrats and enjoy!



Uula said:


> This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.




Gorgeous color!  So great to have such a beautiful travel bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Txoceangirl said:


> Wow!  You always amaze me with your beautiful treasures. Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you Txoceangirl. Very kind of you.


----------



## atomic110

Uula said:


> This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.


I gotta say This is the 'king' of 'K' and I'm so happy to see it... big  congrats


----------



## Keren16

loveone7 said:


> It's a two leather Picotin. So quoting from the tag, it's touch natural-sable/curry taurillon clemence laiton. Hope that helps? I had to get it when I saw it! They also had a toolbox in this color!




You are lucky to get it!  Meant for you[emoji3]


----------



## Keren16

Uula said:


> This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.




Great consolation prize[emoji106][emoji179][emoji92]
It's beautiful & I'm sure noticed ... The Kelly, the color, everything!!
I hope you will wear her a lot!


----------



## TankerToad

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940


Love your choices 
Twins on the GM- isn't it beautiful?
And I have the earrings that match your bracelet - have been considering the necklace 
Also love the Elegant embroidered maxi scarf
Think it will look beautiful with a dark suit after work to take out for evenings 
You have exquisite taste--


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> Birthday and year end bonus treats!  Filet d Or H necklace in Rose Gold and rose gold and black with black clic H.  (Love bangle is not new but a nice match!!!



I love this necklace 
Have seen it and it's spectacular 
Jealous !
Congrats!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940




I am drooling all over your bracelet. Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Uula

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!! What a beautiful blue this is[emoji170][emoji170]



I know, I love it more everytime I look at it. 



PrestigeH said:


> Wow that's my dream bag. Is it heavy? I always wanted to have one. I find B50 kind of heavy. But well is a nice bag u got there so nothing really matters. [emoji16][emoji16]CONGRATULATIONS!!![emoji7][emoji3][emoji7][emoji3]



It is quite heavy, but if you pack lightly its manageable. On its first outing, it was packed completely full with clothes for 4-5 days, toiletries and even sneakers. On top of that it had my iPad pro and other travel items in it, so yeah it weighed a ton. The shoulder strap made it more manageable though. But, it does fit surprisingly much, I have to say.  



Kat.Lee said:


> Love this shade of blue. So beautiful.



It was one of those shades I wouldn't have picked out myself, but I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. 



Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous color!  So great to have such a beautiful travel bag!



It is so useful, and the changing colour makes it feel even more versatile in terms of matching outfits. 



atomic110 said:


> I gotta say This is the 'king' of 'K' and I'm so happy to see it... big  congrats



Thank you! I absolutely love the bag, now I need to find excuses to travel more. 



Keren16 said:


> Great consolation prize[emoji106][emoji179][emoji92]
> It's beautiful & I'm sure noticed ... The Kelly, the color, everything!!
> I hope you will wear her a lot!



I will use her as much as I can.  It did turn a few heads at the airport on her first outing, I will say that, and she even received compliments from the lovely crew member onboard.


----------



## AvrilShower

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you AvrilShower. You mean in the last photo with the CSGM? That is a Kelly Dog croc. Guess because of the small pic of it makes it look like a scarf ring. Sorry about that.




That is funny! It is a gorgeous piece!


----------



## Love_Couture

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear neighbour. I thought you would like the KD as it matches with many of your bags.
> Btw also got this porcelain while in a hurry at the airport.



Oh wow, this is very beautiful.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## loveone7

uula said:


> this is my latest h treasure, which i was offered out of the blue (:d) as a _consolation_ for no availability of hacs at the sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm kelly in bleu de prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and i just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.


 omg super gorgeous!!! Love love love


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

Today I went for a little shopping here in Stockholm and ended up with a few purchases. Two of which came in gorgeous orange boxes!

I had thought about getting a Ulysse PM before but since I have a Louis Vuitton Agenda PM which is similar in size I ended up getting the Medium Ulysse, they had it in orange, lime green and Gold (not the true Hermès orange) and after talking to the SA we came to the conclusion that the Gold is the least sensitive when it comes to stains and color transfer


----------



## Uula

What a gorgeous Ulysse, that is exactly the colour and size model, which I am waiting for at the moment. Congrats!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940



EVERYTHING!!!!    But that bracelet!!!!!


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> I love this necklace
> Have seen it and it's spectacular
> Jealous !
> Congrats!!



Thanks, TT!  It is a really versatile piece and a great alternative to a GM

What has tempted you lately


----------



## hopiko

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940



Kat, totally amazing purchases!  The bracelet is beautiful...as is the twilly, KD and clic!  Wow, great holiday weekend of shopping for you!


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> Thanks, TT!  It is a really versatile piece and a great alternative to a GM
> 
> What has tempted you lately


Just added two bags and a few silks to my collection for 2016. Bought the earrings that go with your necklace, hence THAT NECKLACE has been sorely tempting me. 
It is so classic and agree very wearable!


----------



## Dluvch

mungoo33 said:


> My recent purchases from the H store [emoji85]. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3245073
> View attachment 3245075
> 
> Cashmere/silk shawl
> 
> View attachment 3245076
> 
> Pm rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3245077
> 
> Silk 36x36
> 
> View attachment 3245078
> 
> Twilly



I love everything you got my friend!  Congrats on your goodies!


----------



## Dluvch

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940



Me loveeee everything, especially the bracelet!


----------



## Kat.Lee

TankerToad said:


> Love your choices
> 
> Twins on the GM- isn't it beautiful?
> 
> And I have the earrings that match your bracelet - have been considering the necklace
> 
> Also love the Elegant embroidered maxi scarf
> 
> Think it will look beautiful with a dark suit after work to take out for evenings
> 
> You have exquisite taste--



Thank you so much TankerToad. Agree with the CSGM. Saw many beautiful posts of this shawl to perfectly match with Colvert K. Must thank many for the enabling. 
The embroidered maxi is very delicate and would be a challenge for me to wear it with a bit more care. 
I'd love to have a matching earrings with the bracelet. I'll look out for them. Would you mind posting a photo of your earrings? Thanks in advance. 



Kitty S. said:


> I am drooling all over your bracelet. Love it! Congrats!



Thank you Kitty S. 



AvrilShower said:


> That is funny! It is a gorgeous piece!



Thank you AvrilShower.  It'd be wonderful if it was a scarf ring. [emoji2]



Love_Couture said:


> Oh wow, this is very beautiful.  Thank you very much for sharing.




Thank you Love_Couture. 


Hermes Nuttynut said:


> EVERYTHING!!!!    But that bracelet!!!!!



Thank you Hermes Nuttynut. 



hopiko said:


> Kat, totally amazing purchases!  The bracelet is beautiful...as is the twilly, KD and clic!  Wow, great holiday weekend of shopping for you!



Thank you hopiko. Some unexpected acquisitions brings more joy to it. 



Dira919 said:


> Me loveeee everything, especially the bracelet!



Thank you dear Dira. Couldn't resist to take the bracelet home. Kept thinking about it after saw it more than half a year ago for the first time. [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

The coin purse and it came with a pen mark on it.  So I'm returning it


----------



## Kat.Lee

_Alvin said:


> Today I went for a little shopping here in Stockholm and ended up with a few purchases. Two of which came in gorgeous orange boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> I had thought about getting a Ulysse PM before but since I have a Louis Vuitton Agenda PM which is similar in size I ended up getting the Medium Ulysse, they had it in orange, lime green and Gold (not the true Hermès orange) and after talking to the SA we came to the conclusion that the Gold is the least sensitive when it comes to stains and color transfer



Beautiful. Perfect size and colour. Perfect choice. Congrats.


----------



## TankerToad

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much TankerToad. Agree with the CSGM. Saw many beautiful posts of this shawl to perfectly match with Colvert K. Must thank many for the enabling.
> The embroidered maxi is very delicate and would be a challenge for me to wear it with a bit more care.
> I'd love to have a matching earrings with the bracelet. I'll look out for them. Would you mind posting a photo of your earrings? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Kitty S.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you AvrilShower.  It'd be wonderful if it was a scarf ring. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Love_Couture.
> 
> 
> Thank you Hermes Nuttynut.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hopiko. Some unexpected acquisitions brings more joy to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Dira. Couldn't resist to take the bracelet home. Kept thinking about it after saw it more than half a year ago for the first time. [emoji4]




The earrings look like this:


----------



## Dany_37

TankerToad said:


> The earrings look like this:



I'm in love!!    so pretty and feminine


----------



## Ccc1

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940


Kat.Lee - Hope you had a wonderful holiday. Congratulations on all your H goodies! I'm honored that I'm twins with you on the shawl.


----------



## Kat.Lee

TankerToad said:


> The earrings look like this:




Thank you so much for sharing TankerToad. Love this. Very unique. There aren't many RG earrings I've seen in many stores. I'll definitely keep searching. Hopefully I'll be able to get my hands on one pair.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ccc1 said:


> Kat.Lee - Hope you had a wonderful holiday. Congratulations on all your H goodies! I'm honored that I'm twins with you on the shawl.




Thank you so much Ccc1. It's my honour to be your CSGM twin. A truly beautiful shawl.


----------



## Tinklemd

I am totally drooling at all the goodies here!  Thanks for letting me share!



Evelyne PM in blue electric, epsom supple


Collections Imperiales CSGM CW15 (I tried to stay away from shawls but this is a great neutral with pops of color!)


Collections Imperiales twillies


----------



## Kat.Lee

Tinklemd said:


> I am totally drooling at all the goodies here!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3246856
> 
> Evelyne PM in blue electric
> View attachment 3246857
> 
> Collections Imperiales CSGM CW15 (I tried to stay away from shawls but this is a great neutral with pops of color!)
> View attachment 3246858
> 
> Collections Imperiales twillies




Beautiful BE Evie. Love this colour. Also love your Imperiales CSGM & twillies. They are all easy to make fabulous matches. Huge congrats!


----------



## Tinklemd

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful BE Evie. Love this colour. Also love your Imperiales CSGM & twillies. They are all easy to make fabulous matches. Huge congrats!




Thanks, Kat.Lee!  I almost went for a rose confetti but thought the BE is easier to match.  It was hard to turn down as I love both pinks and blues, but BE is the best blue IMO even though I already have a BE bag. [emoji16]. Love your recent blue purchases, too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tinklemd said:


> I am totally drooling at all the goodies here!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3246856
> 
> Evelyne PM in blue electric, epsom supple
> View attachment 3246857
> 
> Collections Imperiales CSGM CW15 (I tried to stay away from shawls but this is a great neutral with pops of color!)
> View attachment 3246858
> 
> Collections Imperiales twillies




Love BE[emoji170][emoji170] sisters on the evie and twins on the CI CSGM and the twillies. You will love the CI shawl. It's such a beautiful neutral! I love all your purchases[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940




Kat.Lee amazing choices!!!  We are twins on the GM, it's a good one, great colors in it. LOVE the necklace!


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Kat.Lee amazing choices!!!  We are twins on the GM, it's a good one, great colors in it. LOVE the necklace!




Thank you so much BBC. I'm honoured to be your twin on the GM. I agree that the colour is very diverse. Love it. [emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear neighbour. I thought you would like the KD as it matches with many of your bags.
> Btw also got this porcelain while in a hurry at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245954



Wow!! Love the tray !!


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940



Loooooveeeee everything &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128077;&#127995;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Wow!! Love the tray !!







Bobmops said:


> Loooooveeeee everything [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you dear Bobmops.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's my recent badness from a private Hermes event this past weekend. More in the next post.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Now for the big box, too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my recent badness from a private Hermes event this past weekend. More in the next post.







etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!




:FAINT: omg!!! I am drooling my dear!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my recent badness from a private Hermes event this past weekend. More in the next post.











etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!



Omg
What private  event 
Where and who  invited? 
Did they miss me out??
Haha
Naughty gal
You went quietly privately  without me
Lol


----------



## Love_Couture

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!



Beautiful K with the most gorgeous CDC!  Congratulations to all the new H additions!


----------



## MSO13

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!



Wow, congrats EB!!

Quite a haul! What color is your Kelly and CDC? Just trying to keep the reds straight, for future reference


----------



## Dluvch

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!



Wow. I feel light headed and dizzy!  This is an amazing haul!!!


----------



## H.C.LV.

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!



Wow etoupebirkin everything is fabulous!! Congrats!!!
I don't think we have seen this cw of Sieste before. Can we see it fully open please? It looks sooo nice &#128525;


----------



## lipeach21

Beautiful loot! What color's the cdc and kelly?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Thank ladies. I'm loving my haul. The Kelly is Brique Togo and the CDC is shiny Sanguine.

The Brique is a true Terra Cotta color. I've been pestering my home store for a workhorse Kelly. This fits the bill.


----------



## Tinklemd

eternallove4bag said:


> Love BE[emoji170][emoji170] sisters on the evie and twins on the CI CSGM and the twillies. You will love the CI shawl. It's such a beautiful neutral! I love all your purchases[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks, eternallove4bag!  



etoupebirkin said:


> Thank ladies. I'm loving my haul. The Kelly is Brique Togo and the CDC is shiny Sanguine.
> 
> The Brique is a true Terra Cotta color. I've been pestering my home store for a workhorse Kelly. This fits the bill.




What a fantastic haul!  Congrats on all your goodies! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

etoupebirkin said:


> Thank ladies. I'm loving my haul. The Kelly is Brique Togo and the CDC is shiny Sanguine.
> 
> The Brique is a true Terra Cotta color. I've been pestering my home store for a workhorse Kelly. This fits the bill.



Wow!!  What an amazing shopping tour de force!  Beautiful things, you have excellent taste.  Very inspirational.


----------



## umlm

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!




congrats, they are all gorgeous


----------



## noreen_uk

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my recent badness from a private Hermes event this past weekend. More in the next post.





etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!



 i'm drooling etoupebirkin ... such an amazing haul


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> Omg
> What private  event
> Where and who  invited?
> Did they miss me out??
> Haha
> Naughty gal
> *You went quietly privately  without me*
> Lol



OMG I died laughing at your post


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> Thank ladies. I'm loving my haul. The Kelly is Brique Togo and the CDC is shiny Sanguine.
> 
> The Brique is a true Terra Cotta color. I've been pestering my home store for a workhorse Kelly. This fits the bill.



Amazing selections dear!!! Love love love everything!!!!


----------



## Ms Bunny

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!




All lovely!!!  Lucky girl!  Congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my recent badness from a private Hermes event this past weekend. More in the next post.







etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!




Love everything. Huge congrats for all your  goodies!!


----------



## atomic110

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my recent badness from a private Hermes event this past weekend. More in the next post.





etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!


I'm drooling over everything that you got! Twin with  you on the rose sakura carmen alto&#128521;&#128515;


----------



## rubysoma

Tinklemd said:


> I am totally drooling at all the goodies here!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3246856
> 
> Evelyne PM in blue electric, epsom supple
> View attachment 3246857
> 
> Collections Imperiales CSGM CW15 (I tried to stay away from shawls but this is a great neutral with pops of color!)
> View attachment 3246858
> 
> Collections Imperiales twillies



Gorgeous!  

Nice to see you posting more!


----------



## rubysoma

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!



Fab haul!


----------



## atomic110

My favorite time again! I love the window display, feel like bringing the 'painting' home &#128525;
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/9c/1d/f1/9c1df1eb62ab92700606497066c0002a.jpg
and this year red packet design is so cute! Golden mockey  &#128518;&#128518;
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/93/1b/c7/931bc714488ed9b20f890c4a12ab2c8d.jpg


----------



## Txoceangirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!




What just happened???  Wow, amazing haul!  Congrats.


----------



## atomic110

atomic110 said:


> My favorite time again! I love the window display, feel like bringing the 'painting' home &#128525;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/9c/1d/f1/9c1df1eb62ab92700606497066c0002a.jpg
> and this year red packet design is so cute! Golden mockey  &#128518;&#128518;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/93/1b/c7/931bc714488ed9b20f890c4a12ab2c8d.jpg


And today's little purchases&#128521;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f4/8c/33/f48c332d7eeb8c433861924fda1f6196.jpg


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> And today's little purchases[emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f4/8c/33/f48c332d7eeb8c433861924fda1f6196.jpg




Awww sweet. Can't wait to see your reveal !!


----------



## Bobmops

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!



OMG!! What a eye candy! Enjoy your H !


----------



## lipeach21

How much was the monkey envelope?


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> Omg
> What private  event
> Where and who  invited?
> Did they miss me out??
> Haha
> Naughty gal
> *You went quietly privately  without me*
> Lol





Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG I died laughing at your post



Me too! Too funny!


----------



## megt10

mungoo33 said:


> My recent purchases from the H store [emoji85]. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3245073
> View attachment 3245075
> 
> Cashmere/silk shawl
> 
> View attachment 3245076
> 
> Pm rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3245077
> 
> Silk 36x36
> 
> View attachment 3245078
> 
> Twilly


Great purchases. Love that rodeo.


loveone7 said:


> I went to the Madison store and it was bustling with people! Too many colors and overwhelmed with choices. Finally walked out with a Picotin mm in sable!


Gorgeous color and bag. Congrats.


meridian said:


> I'd been looking for this bag far and wide - local store, online, on vacation.  Couldn't believe it when I found it at the airport duty free boutique of all places!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245607


So cute. Perfect for summer.


Foo Deborah said:


> Anyone know the name of this bangle? Bought at munich airport too


I don't know the name but it sure is pretty.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share what I got during the short holiday. Thanks for letting me share.
> Clic H in indigo and Kelly dog in dark blue croc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245935
> 
> A silk maxi twilly with embroideries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245937
> 
> A pair of gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245938
> 
> A bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245939
> 
> Picked up the CSGM left behind for 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245940



Wow, great haul!. Love everything. Your gloves are perfect with your cdc bracelet and your new bracelet is just stunning. I tried it on last week when I was at Hermes. So gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear neighbour. I thought you would like the KD as it matches with many of your bags.
> Btw also got this porcelain while in a hurry at the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245954


Love it.


Uula said:


> This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.


What a beautiful bag. 


_Alvin said:


> Today I went for a little shopping here in Stockholm and ended up with a few purchases. Two of which came in gorgeous orange boxes!
> 
> I had thought about getting a Ulysse PM before but since I have a Louis Vuitton Agenda PM which is similar in size I ended up getting the Medium Ulysse, they had it in orange, lime green and Gold (not the true Hermès orange) and after talking to the SA we came to the conclusion that the Gold is the least sensitive when it comes to stains and color transfer


So pretty. I love Gold.


----------



## megt10

TankerToad said:


> The earrings look like this:


Love these. Will be looking for them next week when I go back to H.


Tinklemd said:


> I am totally drooling at all the goodies here!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3246856
> 
> Evelyne PM in blue electric, epsom supple
> View attachment 3246857
> 
> Collections Imperiales CSGM CW15 (I tried to stay away from shawls but this is a great neutral with pops of color!)
> View attachment 3246858
> 
> Collections Imperiales twillies


Fantastic purchases. Love BE.


etoupebirkin said:


> Here's my recent badness from a private Hermes event this past weekend. More in the next post.





etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!


Wow, great haul. Love everything especially the Kelly.


----------



## megt10

I believe this is everything from my haul last week. Misha was having surgery down the street from SCP and so I had a lot of time to kill while waiting to pick him up. I bought the dress but in a smaller size and the Dogon wallet in BA and a small size which is perfect for my smaller bags. Though I am still on the lookout for the small Bearne wallet too.


----------



## megt10

I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> I believe this is everything from my haul last week. Misha was having surgery down the street from SCP and so I had a lot of time to kill while waiting to pick him up. I bought the dress but in a smaller size and the Dogon wallet in BA and a small size which is perfect for my smaller bags. Though I am still on the lookout for the small Bearne wallet too.







megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.




Amazing haul Meg. All beautiful goodies. The K28 is stunning. Hope Misha get well soon.


----------



## majusaka

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.


such a beauty! is it an SO or the candy collection is coming back?


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Wow, great haul!. Love everything. Your gloves are perfect with your cdc bracelet and your new bracelet is just stunning. I tried it on last week when I was at Hermes. So gorgeous.




Thank you meg.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.




Wow Megt that's a lot of goodies u have there. Stunning!!!! Love everything. Please post action pics when u can. Yes hope Misha get well soon. By the way, did u have a new hair cut? U look great.


----------



## megt10

Kat.Lee said:


> Amazing haul Meg. All beautiful goodies. The K28 is stunning. Hope Misha get well soon.


Thank you, Kat. Misha has another surgery on Wednesday for a tumor in his thyroid gland and so I am sure that I will be spending a lot of time at Hermes while waiting to pick him up. The specialty vet is very conveniently located just a couple miles away. Oh and I also bought the Hermes Apple watch that can be seen in the picture with the dress. I am loving it too.


majusaka said:


> such a beauty! is it an SO or the candy collection is coming back?


It is from the candy collection. I am patiently awaiting my first SO B.


PrestigeH said:


> Wow Megt that's a lot of goodies u have there. Stunning!!!! Love everything. Please post action pics when u can. Yes hope Misha get well soon. By the way, did u have a new hair cut? U look great.


Thank you Prestige! I will post action pics as soon as I can. Life has been a little too busy for me to get any pictures lately. I got a haircut awhile ago now. She cut it too short when she thinned it out and this is the growing back a bit phase. Unfortunately, I am going to need to get it thinned out again as it is getting bushy and of course colored.


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.



You've been badder than me!!! Love everything!!!


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> I believe this is everything from my haul last week. Misha was having surgery down the street from SCP and so I had a lot of time to kill while waiting to pick him up. I bought the dress but in a smaller size and the Dogon wallet in BA and a small size which is perfect for my smaller bags. Though I am still on the lookout for the small Bearne wallet too.





megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.


Wow can't believe what I see here... so many beautiful H candies&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; the K28 is a special 2 tone colors, Love love love my dear~ And you look great too, can't wait to see you action shots!! Hope Misha get recover soon&#128522;


----------



## Love_Couture

megt10 said:


> I believe this is everything from my haul last week. Misha was having surgery down the street from SCP and so I had a lot of time to kill while waiting to pick him up. I bought the dress but in a smaller size and the Dogon wallet in BA and a small size which is perfect for my smaller bags. Though I am still on the lookout for the small Bearne wallet too.



I really love the espadrilles with the golden leaves... And congratulations to all the H additions, enjoy them with best of health!


----------



## MSO13

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.



Congrats Meg! I hope Misha is feeling well! 

I feel like 28 will be perfect and this color seems made for you. 

Exciting about the Candy collection, I wonder what the other color combos will be?


----------



## fatcat2523

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.





megt10 said:


> Thank you, Kat. Misha has another surgery on Wednesday for a tumor in his thyroid gland and so I am sure that I will be spending a lot of time at Hermes while waiting to pick him up. The specialty vet is very conveniently located just a couple miles away. Oh and I also bought the Hermes Apple watch that can be seen in the picture with the dress. I am loving it too.
> 
> It is from the candy collection. I am patiently awaiting my first SO B.
> 
> Thank you Prestige! I will post action pics as soon as I can. Life has been a little too busy for me to get any pictures lately. I got a haircut awhile ago now. She cut it too short when she thinned it out and this is the growing back a bit phase. Unfortunately, I am going to need to get it thinned out again as it is getting bushy and of course colored.



I hope Misha is getting well soon. Congrats on all your purchase, the candy Kelly is AMAZING. So Candy collection is back? I need to contact my SA ASAP then.


----------



## Tinklemd

Uula said:


> This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.




Beautiful blue! [emoji170] Congrats on your lovely score!


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

I went by the Hermès store again today and of course I couldn't resist getting a little something. I ended up with the Ulysse PM in Malachite  So now I have the MM in Gold Togo and the PM in Malachite Togo


----------



## kelly88

Congrats Meg. Love all your goodies, especially the kelly and the belt kits. Hope Misha gets well soon.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Meg, I hope Misha is better soon, too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> My favorite time again! I love the window display, feel like bringing the 'painting' home [emoji7]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/9c/1d/f1/9c1df1eb62ab92700606497066c0002a.jpg
> and this year red packet design is so cute! Golden mockey  [emoji38][emoji38]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/93/1b/c7/931bc714488ed9b20f890c4a12ab2c8d.jpg



My friend I just saw your gorgeous haul in another thread and I LOVE the scarves!!! Thank you for posting such beautiful pictures! Love your bi-color J. Is it RC and RH combo? 



megt10 said:


> I believe this is everything from my haul last week. Misha was having surgery down the street from SCP and so I had a lot of time to kill while waiting to pick him up. I bought the dress but in a smaller size and the Dogon wallet in BA and a small size which is perfect for my smaller bags. Though I am still on the lookout for the small Bearne wallet too.



First of all so sorry to hear Misha was not well. Huge hugs to her and I hope she feels better soon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... And secondly OMG!!! What an amazing amazing haul!! I love the new CW of Pays you got and those shoes are killer not to mention how beautiful the dress looks on you!! Just magical my dear and the two wallets are fabulous!!! I have been thinking about getting a bearne too! Such a beautiful wallet! 



megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.



Meg you got yourself a beauty!!! Just stunning my dear!!! Can't wait to see you carrying it[emoji7][emoji7]



_Alvin said:


> I went by the Hermès store again today and of course I couldn't resist getting a little something. I ended up with the Ulysse PM in Malachite  So now I have the MM in Gold Togo and the PM in Malachite Togo




Beautiful color [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.



Wow! Everything is great !! Waiting for updates from Misha!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

_Alvin said:


> I went by the Hermès store again today and of course I couldn't resist getting a little something. I ended up with the Ulysse PM in Malachite  So now I have the MM in Gold Togo and the PM in Malachite Togo



So pretty &#128525;&#128525;and so pity I have no use for those &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

Oh I got the Ulysse Mini instead of the PM! The SA tricked me and said this was the size under MM


----------



## Mindi B

I doubt the SA intended to trick you--much more likely he/she was just uninformed.  Sadly, that is not uncommon among Hermes SAs, though certainly there are stellar exceptions.


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

Mindi B said:


> I doubt the SA intended to trick you--much more likely he/she was just uninformed.  Sadly, that is not uncommon among Hermes SAs, though certainly there are stellar exceptions.



No I don't think she meant to either so I will just go back tomorrow and exchange it


----------



## Mindi B

_Alvin said:


> No I don't think she meant to either so I will just go back tomorrow and exchange it



And there ya go!


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> You've been badder than me!!! Love everything!!!


Yeah, when I am bad I am really bad. Between Misha's surgery and my hours spent at Hermes it was an expensive day. I am going to be back at Hermes next week too while Misha has another surgery. 


atomic110 said:


> Wow can't believe what I see here... so many beautiful H candies&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; the K28 is a special 2 tone colors, Love love love my dear~ And you look great too, can't wait to see you action shots!! Hope Misha get recover soon&#128522;


Thank you so much. 


Love_Couture said:


> I really love the espadrilles with the golden leaves... And congratulations to all the H additions, enjoy them with best of health!


Thank you. The espadrilles are really comfortable. I wore them out of the store. 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Congrats Meg! I hope Misha is feeling well!
> 
> I feel like 28 will be perfect and this color seems made for you.
> 
> Exciting about the Candy collection, I wonder what the other color combos will be?


Thank you. The bag I got was from a reseller and it is a couple years old but in perfect condition. So I am not sure the candy collection is still available.


fatcat2523 said:


> I hope Misha is getting well soon. Congrats on all your purchase, the candy Kelly is AMAZING. So Candy collection is back? I need to contact my SA ASAP then.



LOL, thank you. The bag is a couple years old so I am not sure it is still available but if it is I would certainly like another one


----------



## megt10

_Alvin said:


> I went by the Hermès store again today and of course I couldn't resist getting a little something. I ended up with the Ulysse PM in Malachite  So now I have the MM in Gold Togo and the PM in Malachite Togo


Very pretty. Love both colors.


kelly88 said:


> Congrats Meg. Love all your goodies, especially the kelly and the belt kits. Hope Misha gets well soon.


Thank you. 


etoupebirkin said:


> Meg, I hope Misha is better soon, too!


Thank you so much. I hope so too. It's been a busy start to the year.


eternallove4bag said:


> My friend I just saw your gorgeous haul in another thread and I LOVE the scarves!!! Thank you for posting such beautiful pictures! Love your bi-color J. Is it RC and RH combo?
> 
> 
> 
> First of all so sorry to hear Misha was not well. Huge hugs to her and I hope she feels better soon[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... And secondly OMG!!! What an amazing amazing haul!! I love the new CW of Pays you got and those shoes are killer not to mention how beautiful the dress looks on you!! Just magical my dear and the two wallets are fabulous!!! I have been thinking about getting a bearne too! Such a beautiful wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg you got yourself a beauty!!! Just stunning my dear!!! Can't wait to see you carrying it[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you so much. You are always so kind. 


Bobmops said:


> Wow! Everything is great !! Waiting for updates from Misha!&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you. I will give an update probably next Thursday along with purchases to stay on topic. I will be headed to Hermes while he is having surgery. My SA is great at keeping me too busy to spend the time freaking out.


----------



## Chubbymoo

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.



Oooh so pretty! You are one lucky gal! Hope you get your so b soon! And mini bearn!


----------



## roy40

I just got home to a special delivery of a gargantuan Evelyne TGM in Etain. It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85] It's a Godzilla of a bag. It's STUNNING, but ... WHAT DID I GET MYSELF INTO? [emoji15]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

megt10 said:


> I believe this is everything from my haul last week. Misha was having surgery down the street from SCP and so I had a lot of time to kill while waiting to pick him up. I bought the dress but in a smaller size and the Dogon wallet in BA and a small size which is perfect for my smaller bags. Though I am still on the lookout for the small Bearne wallet too.




Fabulous! Just a fantastic haul  I hope the surgery went well.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.




Congrats! This is a very nice combo    I believe 28 is the perfect size.


----------



## Seedlessplum

I am very glad that my SA had kept these lovely items for me while I was away for business trips

Cage D H earrings in Rose Valentine GHW 



And now i have a matching set 



Behapi in Rouge Casaque GHW 



And a matching Kelly Belt in Rouge Casaque GHW


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> I am very glad that my SA had kept these lovely items for me while I was away for business trips
> 
> 
> 
> Cage D H earrings in Rose Valentine GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now i have a matching set
> 
> View attachment 3248736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behapi in Rouge Casaque GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching Kelly Belt in Rouge Casaque GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248741




Congrats Seedlessplum. Great items u have there. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Seedlessplum. Great items u have there. [emoji3]




Thanks PrestigeH


----------



## babypony

It's my first bracelet from H, white H and rose velour enamel.. Super pricey for me, but I really couldn't resist just one.....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Everyone has posted so many beautiful things!!


----------



## Mindi B

meg, sending good thoughts for Misha and applauding your latest finds!


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Thank ladies. I'm loving my haul. The Kelly is Brique Togo and the CDC is shiny Sanguine.
> 
> The Brique is a true Terra Cotta color. I've been pestering my home store for a workhorse Kelly. This fits the bill.




Everything is just beautiful! Fabulous choices, etoupebirkin! [emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> I believe this is everything from my haul last week. Misha was having surgery down the street from SCP and so I had a lot of time to kill while waiting to pick him up. I bought the dress but in a smaller size and the Dogon wallet in BA and a small size which is perfect for my smaller bags. Though I am still on the lookout for the small Bearne wallet too.




Meg you have absolutely outdone yourself!!!! Everything is soooo gorgeous (esp YOU!) and I love how your shawl, shoes and bag match perfectly!!! The colors are amazing...I tried on that shawl too and I love it, but could not justify a third cw. And the Kelly!!!! I have my eye on getting a 28, too, I've had a 32 and a 35 and both were too big. Love love love !!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## eternallove4bag

babypony said:


> It's my first bracelet from H, white H and rose velour enamel.. Super pricey for me, but I really couldn't resist just one.....
> View attachment 3248790



I am dying to add this pink to my collection! Beautiful babypony [emoji176][emoji176]



Seedlessplum said:


> I am very glad that my SA had kept these lovely items for me while I was away for business trips
> 
> 
> 
> Cage D H earrings in Rose Valentine GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now i have a matching set
> 
> View attachment 3248736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behapi in Rouge Casaque GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching Kelly Belt in Rouge Casaque GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248741




Whoa!!! Beautiful choices!! Loving every piece Seedlessplum[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Seedlessplum

babypony said:


> It's my first bracelet from H, white H and rose velour enamel.. Super pricey for me, but I really couldn't resist just one.....
> View attachment 3248790



I wouldn't be able to resist too. Its so adorable 





eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! Beautiful choices!! Loving every piece Seedlessplum[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks Eternallove4bag, and i love your nickname! Eternal!


----------



## megt10

Chubbymoo said:


> Oooh so pretty! You are one lucky gal! Hope you get your so b soon! And mini bearn!


Thank you. I hope to find a mini bearn soon too. I haven't yet asked my SA to look for one but I will next week.


ThingumyPoppy said:


> Fabulous! Just a fantastic haul  I hope the surgery went well.


Thank you. Last surgery went well the next is Wednesday and I will do a little more shopping while I wait.


ThingumyPoppy said:


> Congrats! This is a very nice combo    I believe 28 is the perfect size.


Thank you. I think it is going to be the right size for me at least. I loved the look of my 35 but didn't like carrying it. It just felt too heavy and cumbersome for me. 


Seedlessplum said:


> I am very glad that my SA had kept these lovely items for me while I was away for business trips
> 
> Cage D H earrings in Rose Valentine GHW
> View attachment 3248734
> 
> 
> And now i have a matching set
> View attachment 3248736
> 
> 
> Behapi in Rouge Casaque GHW
> View attachment 3248739
> 
> 
> And a matching Kelly Belt in Rouge Casaque GHW
> View attachment 3248741


What a fabulous set. Love it all. Those earrings are adorable.


----------



## bluerosespf

roy40 said:


> I just got home to a special delivery of a gargantuan Evelyne TGM in Etain. It's GINORMOUS. [emoji85] It's a Godzilla of a bag. It's STUNNING, but ... WHAT DID I GET MYSELF INTO? [emoji15]


PLEASE post a modeling shot! I've never seen an Evelyne TGM.


----------



## megt10

babypony said:


> It's my first bracelet from H, white H and rose velour enamel.. Super pricey for me, but I really couldn't resist just one.....
> View attachment 3248790


It is such a pretty bracelet. I am in love with the color. Congratulations.


Mindi B said:


> meg, sending good thoughts for Misha and applauding your latest finds!


Thank you, Mindy. I hope Miss O is doing well. 


BBC said:


> Meg you have absolutely outdone yourself!!!! Everything is soooo gorgeous (esp YOU!) and I love how your shawl, shoes and bag match perfectly!!! The colors are amazing...I tried on that shawl too and I love it, but could not justify a third cw. And the Kelly!!!! I have my eye on getting a 28, too, I've had a 32 and a 35 and both were too big. Love love love !!! [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Thank you so much. You are very kind. This is my first for the shawl but I am still waiting for cw 04 the vert green one to come in. I absolutely need to try that one on too.


----------



## Fgl11

Seedlessplum said:


> I am very glad that my SA had kept these lovely items for me while I was away for business trips
> 
> 
> 
> Cage D H earrings in Rose Valentine GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now i have a matching set
> 
> View attachment 3248736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behapi in Rouge Casaque GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching Kelly Belt in Rouge Casaque GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248741




All beauties! I'd love to see mod shot of necklace and earrings if you don't mind!


----------



## Fgl11

bluerosespf said:


> please post a modeling shot! I've never seen an evelyne tgm.




+1


----------



## jenniferx430

Hi All,


I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.


Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.


----------



## Fgl11

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.




I personally would get the black or gold - the gray is nice but it is very light and I'd worry about color transfer.


----------



## sanmi

Seedlessplum said:


> I am very glad that my SA had kept these lovely items for me while I was away for business trips
> 
> 
> 
> Cage D H earrings in Rose Valentine GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now i have a matching set
> 
> View attachment 3248736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behapi in Rouge Casaque GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching Kelly Belt in Rouge Casaque GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248741




Absolutely stunning items.. Enjoy


----------



## sanmi

babypony said:


> It's my first bracelet from H, white H and rose velour enamel.. Super pricey for me, but I really couldn't resist just one.....
> View attachment 3248790




Such a sweet color.. Beautiful..


----------



## Tinklemd

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.




Gris T is a great light neutral.  Since is such an investment I feel that you should [emoji173]&#65039; the bag!  Black and gold colors are also good options.  You should think about what would be most versatile for you and what you'd get more use out of.


----------



## Orangefanatic

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.



Im waiting to get either B30 or K28 in Gris T.
Love the colour...so elgant & subtle &#128538;
I envy U


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

. .. Y.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> I wouldn't be able to resist too. Its so adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eternallove4bag, and i love your nickname! Eternal!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji4] since my love for bags is never ever going to slow down or stop thought it to be an apt name [emoji3][emoji3]



jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.



You have one of the most coveted bag in a color that many people love and is such a beautiful neutral. For me personally that GHW is the showstopper!  Having said that, you need to love it. H bags are too expensive to have regrets about. I love the black and gold options too. For me all three colors are perfect neutrals and a must have [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Go for what you love!


----------



## Ms Bunny

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.




You have to love it-it should make your heart stop!  If it doesn't do that, get the color you really want.  That being said, my first B was a Togo GT 35 PHW. That was 5 years ago and it's still my go to work horse. I've never had color transfer issues at all. In fact, I just had it with me in my H store. My SA commented that it looks brand new. I find that GT goes with everything. I am waiting for a black to add to my collection so I understand the dilemma but I have to say that this color works for me all year long with just about everything. If you feel like it's too light maybe go for the black or gold now and ask for etoupe?  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## etoupebirkin

BBC said:


> Everything is just beautiful! Fabulous choices, etoupebirkin! [emoji177]



Thanks BBC!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.



Personally, I'd be doing a happy dance if I was offered that bag. BUT what's important is you doing a happy dance.


----------



## loveone7

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.


 
I have this bag too and I love it. I have the black with Silver and the Gris T. Honestly those two are very neutral versatile colors.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.




Honestly, you cannot go wrong with any of these!!! That said, I find that gold/GHW is the most seasonless and versatile combination.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!



Almost missed your magnificent reveal, *EB*. 

LOVE. EVERYTHING. The brique K GHW is perfect for you and your lisse sanguine CDC GHW is out of this world. Major congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.



*jennifer*, I totally agree with everyone that you must love this B30 otherwise it is just not a justifiable expense. Personally, I would keep this Gris T B30  GHW because it is so special and in a few years probably not obtainable any longer. 

You will always be able to secure a black or gold B in the future. Maybe make one of these your next H purchase?

My first H bag was an etoupe/argile Ghillies K32 PHW ~ a very light color combination but I loved it then and probably even more so today.

Please let us know what you end up doing. I appreciate that this is an excruciating decision.


----------



## babypony

eternallove4bag said:


> I am dying to add this pink to my collection! Beautiful babypony [emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!!! Beautiful choices!! Loving every piece Seedlessplum[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you eternallove4bag! [emoji8] wow you have a collection! I can't wait to have my own "collection" too!! It's rather lonely now hehe...


----------



## babypony

Seedlessplum said:


> I wouldn't be able to resist too. Its so adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eternallove4bag, and i love your nickname! Eternal!




Thank you Seedlessplum!!! I'm glad that I didn't manage to overcome my desire for it when my SA took it out![emoji13] btw, I love your matching H set, ABSOLUTELY SWEEET!!


----------



## babypony

megt10 said:


> It is such a pretty bracelet. I am in love with the color. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mindy. I hope Miss O is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. You are very kind. This is my first for the shawl but I am still waiting for cw 04 the vert green one to come in. I absolutely need to try that one on too.




Thank you, megt! I hope Misha is recovering well from his surgery! Sending some love[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji258]


----------



## babypony

sanmi said:


> Such a sweet color.. Beautiful..




Thank you sanmi![emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

babypony said:


> Thank you eternallove4bag! [emoji8] wow you have a collection! I can't wait to have my own "collection" too!! It's rather lonely now hehe...




Hehehe!!! I started with one too, black with GHW [emoji3] and then added a few more that I have given a fancy name 'collection' [emoji16][emoji3]... Don't you worry you won't be able to stop yourself at one either[emoji4]


----------



## meridian

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.



Beautiful bag!  I hope you enjoy her!!


----------



## scarlet555

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.



its beautiful I think you will have such a good use of this bag.  Don't regret it, it will be be a beautiful neutral.  I am so thrilled for you.


----------



## hopingoneday

Orangefanatic said:


> Im waiting to get either B30 or K28 in Gris T.
> 
> Love the colour...so elgant & subtle [emoji9]
> 
> I envy U




+1. I love this bag...


----------



## roy40

bluerosespf said:


> PLEASE post a modeling shot! I've never seen an Evelyne TGM.




I've been in PJs all day and probably will be all day tomorrow as well with the snow storm. I'll have to play dress up tomorrow for you!!! 

I bought a vintage HAC 32 today in Gold Courchevel!!! Ahhhh! It's been a busy H week for me! I almost bought a Gold GM Evelyne yesterday but had a feeling I should hold off ...


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.



Lovely, lovely new assortment!  You new K28 is stunning!!  Great combination of colors.  Wow!  Exciting.


----------



## SandySummer

megt10 said:


> I believe this is everything from my haul last week. Misha was having surgery down the street from SCP and so I had a lot of time to kill while waiting to pick him up. I bought the dress but in a smaller size and the Dogon wallet in BA and a small size which is perfect for my smaller bags. Though I am still on the lookout for the small Bearne wallet too.




Love the shoes! Actually, I love it all!!!


----------



## joanneminnie

Aren't they beautiful!!!


----------



## roy40

bluerosespf said:


> PLEASE post a modeling shot! I've never seen an Evelyne TGM.




Here you go! The pic with the two photos is to show the color difference with and without direct lighting. The size is growing on me. It's tough to adjust to the TGM from the GM. I'm 6'4 and 200 pounds.


----------



## Fgl11

joanneminnie said:


> Aren't they beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249690




Very nice!!


----------



## Fgl11

roy40 said:


> Here you go! The pic with the two photos is to show the color difference with and without direct lighting. The size is growing on me. It's tough to adjust to the TGM from the GM. I'm 6'4 and 200 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 3249691
> View attachment 3249692




That is really big but you definitely pull it off!!


----------



## weibandy

roy40 said:


> Here you go! The pic with the two photos is to show the color difference with and without direct lighting. The size is growing on me. It's tough to adjust to the TGM from the GM. I'm 6'4 and 200 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 3249691
> View attachment 3249692



Very cool look!


----------



## Ms Bunny

joanneminnie said:


> Aren't they beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249690




So pretty!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

megt10 said:


> What a fabulous set. Love it all. Those earrings are adorable.



Thank you my dear



Fgl11 said:


> All beauties! I'd love to see mod shot of necklace and earrings if you don't mind!



No prob. Let me get the shot for u in a while 



sanmi said:


> Absolutely stunning items.. Enjoy



Thank you!



babypony said:


> Thank you Seedlessplum!!! I'm glad that I didn't manage to overcome my desire for it when my SA took it out![emoji13] btw, I love your matching H set, ABSOLUTELY SWEEET!!



Life is too short to miss any nice H items. As long as my wallet can still handle, i will go all the way out to get what i love.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Fgl11 said:


> All beauties! I'd love to see mod shot of necklace and earrings if you don't mind!



Hi Fgl11, here are some mod shots for you 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29730380&postcount=17370


----------



## jaksfla

Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?


----------



## Bobmops

jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?



Great color !


----------



## Uula

What a gorgeous colour, I would absolutely love a Bleu Nuit B. 

In any case, congratulations, I love your Lindy.


----------



## Mandy K

jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?




Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Seedlessplum

jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?



I think its an elegant bag. Are u having second thoughts? I hope you love it.


----------



## eudo

So happy that I got 5p pink Sakura Birkin with gold hardware!  Love it at the first sight!


----------



## PrestigeH

eudo said:


> So happy that I got 5p pink Sakura Birkin with gold hardware!  Love it at the first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249984




Congrats. Very very very beautiful. [emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;[emoji111]&#127995;[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eudo said:


> So happy that I got 5p pink Sakura Birkin with gold hardware!  Love it at the first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249984



Huge congrats to u! Its really very pretty


----------



## eudo

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats. Very very very beautiful. [emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;[emoji111]&#127995;[emoji3][emoji3]




Never been happier.. Even more than getting crocs.. The color is awesome! More details.


----------



## PrestigeH

eudo said:


> Never been happier.. Even more than getting crocs.. The color is awesome! More details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249985




Cool. Nice rodeo too. So happy for u. Congratsssss!!!! &#129299;[emoji16]&#129299;[emoji16]


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> I got this yesterday. I have been wanting to try a Kelly again. I had a 35 that was just too big for me so I sold it a long time ago and now am about to try the 28. I will post better pictures later. She is RJ outside and Gold inside size 28 Epsom with ghw.







megt10 said:


> I believe this is everything from my haul last week. Misha was having surgery down the street from SCP and so I had a lot of time to kill while waiting to pick him up. I bought the dress but in a smaller size and the Dogon wallet in BA and a small size which is perfect for my smaller bags. Though I am still on the lookout for the small Bearne wallet too.




Sorry that your little one needing this TLC. Wishing Misha a speedy recovery!

OMG!  Such great goodies. All of them!  I've been coveting the sandals since my trip to Hawaii but wanted to wait until they reached my local H. Guess it's time to head in there. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Txoceangirl

eudo said:


> So happy that I got 5p pink Sakura Birkin with gold hardware!  Love it at the first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249984




She's beautiful! [emoji7]



jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?




Gorgeous, you plan on keeping....yes?



joanneminnie said:


> Aren't they beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249690




They really are beautiful!  Who wouldn't want to dine those.


----------



## Miss Al

I got twillies for my baby B Gris T ghw. I thought only my rouge casaque is an attention seeker due to its bright color but my gris T got much more attention today. It is such a beautiful color that even people who have no idea what H is stop to admire her. Wow. 

I also got an anemone rodeo charm mm size and a black Kelly belt. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PrestigeH

Miss Al said:


> I got twillies for my baby B Gris T ghw. I thought only my rouge casaque is an attention seeker due to its bright color but my gris T got much more attention today. It is such a beautiful color that even people who have no idea what H is stop to admire her. Wow.
> 
> I also got an anemone rodeo charm mm size and a black Kelly belt. Thanks for letting me share.




Congrats Miss Al. They all look beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## Miss Al

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Miss Al. They all look beautiful. [emoji3]



Thank you PrestigeH.


----------



## bluerosespf

roy40 said:


> Here you go! The pic with the two photos is to show the color difference with and without direct lighting. The size is growing on me. It's tough to adjust to the TGM from the GM. I'm 6'4 and 200 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 3249691
> View attachment 3249692


You look great. My partner totally rocks my Evelyne GM Gold (he calls it "his bag"). I'd buy one in every color if it didn't mean not buying other bags.


----------



## Miss Al

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.



I love this bag. We are bag twins. I brought her out today and received lots of compliments. The color is really  gorgeous. I hope you will keep this bag coz it's a stunner and not so easy to obtain. But ultimately, you must like the color.


----------



## Ms Bunny

jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?




I really love this color. It's very sophisticated. I think you should keep her!


----------



## Kat.Lee

jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?




Love it. I vote for keeper! [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Miss Al said:


> I got twillies for my baby B Gris T ghw. I thought only my rouge casaque is an attention seeker due to its bright color but my gris T got much more attention today. It is such a beautiful color that even people who have no idea what H is stop to admire her. Wow.
> 
> I also got an anemone rodeo charm mm size and a black Kelly belt. Thanks for letting me share.




Lovely. I'm honoured to be your twillies and rodeo twin and GT B cousin! Wonderful.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eudo said:


> Never been happier.. Even more than getting crocs.. The color is awesome! More details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249985




Sweet and lovely. Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

roy40 said:


> Here you go! The pic with the two photos is to show the color difference with and without direct lighting. The size is growing on me. It's tough to adjust to the TGM from the GM. I'm 6'4 and 200 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 3249691
> View attachment 3249692




It looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

joanneminnie said:


> Aren't they beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249690




Truly beautiful pieces.


----------



## Kat.Lee

babypony said:


> It's my first bracelet from H, white H and rose velour enamel.. Super pricey for me, but I really couldn't resist just one.....
> View attachment 3248790




Such a beautiful and sweet colour. Congrats and wear it in the best of health.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> I am very glad that my SA had kept these lovely items for me while I was away for business trips
> 
> 
> 
> Cage D H earrings in Rose Valentine GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now i have a matching set
> 
> View attachment 3248736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Behapi in Rouge Casaque GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a matching Kelly Belt in Rouge Casaque GHW
> 
> View attachment 3248741




All gorgeous goodies. I'm kicking myself for not buying the Kelly belt during my recent trip. Now I'm determined to grab another one. Huge congrats Seedlessplum.


----------



## Miss Al

Kat.Lee said:


> Lovely. I'm honoured to be your twillies and rodeo twin and GT B cousin! Wonderful.



You are such a fashionista *Kat*. I should be the one feeling honoured.


----------



## Miss Al

Kat.Lee said:


> All gorgeous goodies. I'm kicking myself for not buying the Kelly belt during my recent trip. Now I'm determined to grab another one. Huge congrats Seedlessplum.



After seeing Seedlessplum's photo, I got myself a black Kelly belt. It's really good! You should grab one dear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Miss Al said:


> You are such a fashionista *Kat*. I should be the one feeling honoured.







Miss Al said:


> After seeing Seedlessplum's photo, I got myself a black Kelly belt. It's really good! You should grab one dear.




Thank you dear Miss Al. Omg are you my long lost twin sister? I've got a black Kelly belt too a while ago. Isn't it amazing??&#129303;


----------



## Miss Al

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Miss Al. Omg are you my long lost twin sister? I've got a black Kelly belt too a while ago. Isn't it amazing??&#129303;



Huh! Wow! It sure is amazing!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> All gorgeous goodies. I'm kicking myself for not buying the Kelly belt during my recent trip. Now I'm determined to grab another one. Huge congrats Seedlessplum.



Thanks again, my dear Kat. I was lucky to grab the goodies before they are gone!



Miss Al said:


> After seeing Seedlessplum's photo, I got myself a black Kelly belt. It's really good! You should grab one dear.



Oh! I am glad to be of some help in a way or 2 in helping you to decide 
I was in fact thinking of getting a black kelly belt in GHW as I think black could go with more dresses. But my SA told me not to be in hurry to get another one and said I should instead enjoy the red one first. Ok, I save money


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you dear Miss Al. Omg are you my long lost twin sister? I've got a black Kelly belt too a while ago. Isn't it amazing??&#129303;



I think I need a black one even more.


----------



## Miss Al

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks again, my dear Kat. I was lucky to grab the goodies before they are gone!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! I am glad to be of some help in a way or 2 in helping you to decide
> I was in fact thinking of getting a black kelly belt in GHW as I think black could go with more dresses. But my SA told me not to be in hurry to get another one and said I should instead enjoy the red one first. Ok, I save money



What I like about this belt is that the length is adjustable. Hence, you can use it as a dress belt or on your waist/hips. Cool isn't it.


----------



## thyme

jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?



great neutral! 



eudo said:


> So happy that I got 5p pink Sakura Birkin with gold hardware!  Love it at the first sight![



congrats!! sooo pretty sakura..i think we are twins


----------



## Miss Al

Seedlessplum said:


> I think I need a black one even more.



Hermes should have made the belt reversible with 2 colours, black and rouge casaque.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> What I like about this belt is that the length is adjustable. Hence, you can use it as a dress belt or on your waist/hips. Cool isn't it.



Thats my thought too! Its free size and even if i gain some weight, i don't really have to worry. Yeah!

Do u think its crazy to get another one in black?


----------



## Miss Al

Seedlessplum said:


> Thats my thought too! Its free size and even if i gain some weight, i don't really have to worry. Yeah!
> 
> Do u think its crazy to get another one in black?



It depends. But I think red is equally good too. Use your red belt first.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miss Al said:


> Hermes should have made the belt reversible with 2 colours, black and rouge casaque.



You read my mind again 



Miss Al said:


> It depends. But I think red is equally good too. Use your red belt first.



Yes, madam!


----------



## Miss Al

Seedlessplum said:


> You read my mind again
> 
> Yes, madam!



I am helping you save money...


----------



## Kat.Lee

Miss Al said:


> Hermes should have made the belt reversible with 2 colours, black and rouge casaque.



+1 just exactly my thought. 



Seedlessplum said:


> Thats my thought too! Its free size and even if i gain some weight, i don't really have to worry. Yeah!
> 
> Do u think its crazy to get another one in black?







Miss Al said:


> It depends. But I think red is equally good too. Use your red belt first.



+1



Seedlessplum said:


> You read my mind again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, madam!







Miss Al said:


> I am helping you save money...




+1


----------



## anna113377

megt10 said:


> It's fabulous! Love the color. What an adorable size.
> 
> Twins! Congratulations. I got this bag recently and have been using it so often.
> 
> 
> Adorable. It's perfect for you. I really am loving smaller bags these days. Love RS.


Hi ladies

I'm new to this and hope I'm posting correctly (I apologise if not!). 

I will be travelling to Europe mid July this year and am looking to (hopefully) purchase a B25.  Are you ladies able to tell me how much this bag roughly costs, please?

I thank you for your time and look forward to your response.

Best regards



Anna


----------



## Kat.Lee

Got these today: thanks for letting me share. 
Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG


----------



## Miss Al

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125



Both are stunning, *Kat*. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Miss Al said:


> Both are stunning, *Kat*. Congrats.




Thank you dear Miss Al.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125



WOW! These are gorgeous pieces. Congrats!


----------



## ceci

etoupebirkin said:


> Now for the big box, too!




Wow! What a great new acquisitions first month of the year! Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> WOW! These are gorgeous pieces. Congrats!




Thank you Seedlessplum.


----------



## Seedlessplum

anna113377 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm new to this and hope I'm posting correctly (I apologise if not!).
> 
> I will be travelling to Europe mid July this year and am looking to (hopefully) purchase a B25.  Are you ladies able to tell me how much this bag roughly costs, please?
> 
> I thank you for your time and look forward to your response.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> 
> 
> Anna



Hello and welcome, if you do allow me to answer, this is where you can find the info you need http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-s...nd-travel-slgs-prices-no-chatting-930608.html
Check out the latest post
Cheers and good luck!


----------



## lipeach21

Beautiful accessories kat.lee!


----------



## ceci

Uula said:


> This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.




Big congrats! We are probably very closed siblings! Mine is in Bleu de Galice! Wow you really did load up! Guess what I put in mine usually on a short trip? My kids & our light but bulky winter jackets & scarves & sometimes stuffy animals LOL!


----------



## Kat.Lee

lipeach21 said:


> Beautiful accessories kat.lee!




Thank you lipeach21.


----------



## ceci

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125




Bling! Bling! Very Pretty!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Uula said:


> This is my latest H treasure, which I was offered out of the blue () as a _consolation_ for no availability of HACs at the Sevrès store.
> 
> I present to you, my 50cm Kelly in Bleu de Prusse, togo leather. It is absolutely gorgeous, and I just love how the colour changes from a lighter shade to a very deep, dark colour depending on the lighting.
> 
> I use it mainly as a travel bag, but when loaded up it does get very heavy, even when using the shoulder strap, so airport trolleys are a godsend.



I adore huge bags! And it seems like its a different bag under another lighting.
Hope to see you post some mod pics for us to admire!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

jenniferx430 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I purchased a B30 Gris T Togo with GHW from my local store yesterday and now I feel like its not the right bag for me.  I am choosing to between a B30, Black Togo with GHW and a Gold Togo with GHW as well.  I've been bugging my SA for Gris T for like an eternity and I finally got it, but I feel like it's a bit light.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice and opinion.


If it's unused, could you return/exchange it? I'm sure your SA would understand. Gris T is gorgeous, but for me it was too light as well. I went with etain instead.


----------



## Fgl11

Seedlessplum said:


> Hi Fgl11, here are some mod shots for you
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29730380&postcount=17370




Thanks so much!!! I love it! It seems like just the length I was looking for to replace a black/silver pendant necklace that broke. Looks great on you!!


----------



## Fgl11

jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?




It looks like navy in this picture and it's quite stunning!


----------



## Fgl11

eudo said:


> So happy that I got 5p pink Sakura Birkin with gold hardware!  Love it at the first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249984




Beautiful!


----------



## Fgl11

Miss Al said:


> I got twillies for my baby B Gris T ghw. I thought only my rouge casaque is an attention seeker due to its bright color but my gris T got much more attention today. It is such a beautiful color that even people who have no idea what H is stop to admire her. Wow.
> 
> I also got an anemone rodeo charm mm size and a black Kelly belt. Thanks for letting me share.




Very beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Fgl11

Miss Al said:


> I love this bag. We are bag twins. I brought her out today and received lots of compliments. The color is really  gorgeous. I hope you will keep this bag coz it's a stunner and not so easy to obtain. But ultimately, you must like the color.




I love the look! Very sophisticated!!


----------



## Fgl11

Miss Al said:


> What I like about this belt is that the length is adjustable. Hence, you can use it as a dress belt or on your waist/hips. Cool isn't it.




That's really cool! I may have to consider getting one too now that I know it's adjustable!!!


----------



## Fgl11

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125




Stunning pieces!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125



FABULOUS!! FABULOUS!! FABULOUS!!  What a *GORGEOUS* stack!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125



Lifts jaw off floor. Absolutely gorgeous!!! Blindingly beautiful!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125



Major congrats,* Kat* ~ your ring is blindingly stunning.


----------



## Sparkley

jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?




It's a beautiful color !


----------



## Panthere2015

jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?


I think it is a gorgeous colour. I would love a Kelly 28 i bleu nuit box.


----------



## Sparkley

+1 black and rose gold. Finally found one, happy dance.


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125



Thats just super &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jaksfla

Bobmops said:


> Great color !





chincac said:


> great neutral!





Fgl11 said:


> It looks like navy in this picture and it's quite stunning!





Sparkley said:


> It's a beautiful color !





Panthere2015 said:


> I think it is a gorgeous colour. I would love a Kelly 28 i bleu nuit box.



Thanks ladies! The more I look at the color, the more I am in love with it. Looking forward to use it very soon! 



Uula said:


> What a gorgeous colour, I would absolutely love a Bleu Nuit B.
> 
> In any case, congratulations, I love your Lindy.



Thanks! I had exactly the same thoughts as you. I was planning to pass on this bag, wait for a more pop color, and leave Bleu Nuit for a more classic bags like B or K. But I just went ahead and bought this bag thinking that it could be a great neutral daily bag. Thanks! 



Seedlessplum said:


> I think its an elegant bag. Are u having second thoughts? I hope you love it.





Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous, you plan on keeping....yes?





Ms Bunny said:


> I really love this color. It's very sophisticated. I think you should keep her!





Kat.Lee said:


> Love it. I vote for keeper! [emoji4]



Thanks ladies! I will absolutely keep the bag especially after seeing all the nice comments about it. I am now looking for the perfect twillies to dress this baby up! Soooo happy with my first purchase of 2016!


----------



## megt10

babypony said:


> Thank you, megt! I hope Misha is recovering well from his surgery! Sending some love[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji258]


Aww, thank you so much. He has recovered from last weeks surgery and we are getting ready for the next one next week. The animal hospital is conveniently located a few miles from my Hermes store where I will be headed to keep my mind off things.


meridian said:


> Beautiful bag!  I hope you enjoy her!!


Thank you. I wore her out this morning for the first time. I think I am going to love her.


weibandy said:


> Lovely, lovely new assortment!  You new K28 is stunning!!  Great combination of colors.  Wow!  Exciting.


Thank you so much.


SandySummer said:


> Love the shoes! Actually, I love it all!!!


Thank you. Hermes really has a great shoe selection at the moment. There are a few more pairs that I am looking for.


----------



## megt10

joanneminnie said:


> Aren't they beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249690


Yes, they are!


roy40 said:


> Here you go! The pic with the two photos is to show the color difference with and without direct lighting. The size is growing on me. It's tough to adjust to the TGM from the GM. I'm 6'4 and 200 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 3249691
> View attachment 3249692


Really like it on you. It is a great size for you, IMO!


jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?


I love it. Black is my least favorite colored bag but such a useful color. This takes the place of black and will go with everything. Great choice.


eudo said:


> So happy that I got 5p pink Sakura Birkin with gold hardware!  Love it at the first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249984





eudo said:


> Never been happier.. Even more than getting crocs.. The color is awesome! More details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249985


Love it. Is it swift leather? Huge congrats.


Txoceangirl said:


> Sorry that your little one needing this TLC. Wishing Misha a speedy recovery!
> 
> OMG!  Such great goodies. All of them!  I've been coveting the sandals since my trip to Hawaii but wanted to wait until they reached my local H. Guess it's time to head in there.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

Miss Al said:


> I got twillies for my baby B Gris T ghw. I thought only my rouge casaque is an attention seeker due to its bright color but my gris T got much more attention today. It is such a beautiful color that even people who have no idea what H is stop to admire her. Wow.
> 
> I also got an anemone rodeo charm mm size and a black Kelly belt. Thanks for letting me share.


Love the twillys on the bag. Love Gris T.


Miss Al said:


> I love this bag. We are bag twins. I brought her out today and received lots of compliments. The color is really  gorgeous. I hope you will keep this bag coz it's a stunner and not so easy to obtain. But ultimately, you must like the color.


Lovely picture.


Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125


Fabulous bling! Love them. Huge congrats.


----------



## hedgwin99

On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt


----------



## SugarMama

hedgwin99 said:


> On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250549



Love this!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125




Kat my dear you are on fire!!! I am loving all your H jewelry! My goodness lady you have stunning taste and everything looks so elegant and fabulous on you [emoji7][emoji7]... Another fabulous fabulous fabulous purchases[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## hedgwin99

SugarMama said:


> Love this!!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

hedgwin99 said:


> On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250549



Stay safe my dear! This storm is not going to stop for a long time! But what a beautiful companion to keep you company[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Miss Al said:


> I love this bag. We are bag twins. I brought her out today and received lots of compliments. The color is really  gorgeous. I hope you will keep this bag coz it's a stunner and not so easy to obtain. But ultimately, you must like the color.



GT is a classic beautiful neutral! Many congrats on getting her[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Miss Al said:


> I got twillies for my baby B Gris T ghw. I thought only my rouge casaque is an attention seeker due to its bright color but my gris T got much more attention today. It is such a beautiful color that even people who have no idea what H is stop to admire her. Wow.
> 
> I also got an anemone rodeo charm mm size and a black Kelly belt. Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning!



eudo said:


> Never been happier.. Even more than getting crocs.. The color is awesome! More details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249985



The color is really awesome and I love your beautiful rodeo with it eudo[emoji176][emoji176]



jaksfla said:


> Just picked up my second Lindy a few days ago, in Bleu Nuit Clemence. The color is darker than I expected, it looks black in average lighting and navy in sunlight. Tell me what you guys think?


This is one of my favorite colors! Ms. Lindy looks amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



roy40 said:


> Here you go! The pic with the two photos is to show the color difference with and without direct lighting. The size is growing on me. It's tough to adjust to the TGM from the GM. I'm 6'4 and 200 pounds.
> 
> View attachment 3249691
> View attachment 3249692



Wow! Great color and size roy!



joanneminnie said:


> Aren't they beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249690




They totally are!!! So elegant[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hedgwin99

eternallove4bag said:


> Stay safe my dear! This storm is not going to stop for a long time! But what a beautiful companion to keep you company[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> GT is a classic beautiful neutral! Many congrats on getting her[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> The color is really awesome and I love your beautiful rodeo with it eudo[emoji176][emoji176]
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite colors! Ms. Lindy looks amazing[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great color and size roy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They totally are!!! So elegant[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!! Stay warm n safe [emoji4][emoji100][emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

hedgwin99 said:


> Thank you!! Stay warm n safe [emoji4][emoji100][emoji300]&#65039;




Thank you so much hedgwin


----------



## Fgl11

hedgwin99 said:


> On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250549




That's very lovely sight!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Fgl11 said:


> That's very lovely sight!!!




Thank you [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## hopiko

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125



Wowowowow!  Gorgeous!  Amazing bling!


----------



## Miss Al

Fgl11 said:


> Very beautiful! Enjoy!



Thank you.







megt10 said:


> Love the twillys on the bag. Love Gris T.
> Lovely picture.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Meg10. I really like the twillies too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eternallove4bag said:
> 
> 
> 
> GT is a classic beautiful neutral! Many congrats on getting &#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I kept bugging my SA for this bag. Hehe
Click to expand...


----------



## Notorious Pink

eudo said:


> Never been happier.. Even more than getting crocs.. The color is awesome! More details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249985




L[emoji175]VE!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125




Wow stunning pieces!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

hedgwin99 said:


> On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250549




What a relaxing picture. Nice belt colour too. Thank you for sharing!!![emoji3]


----------



## sanmi

eudo said:


> Never been happier.. Even more than getting crocs.. The color is awesome! More details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249985




Beautiful sweet Pink.. enjoy your bag..


----------



## ayc

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125



OMG! stunning pieces


----------



## Mandy K

eudo said:


> So happy that I got 5p pink Sakura Birkin with gold hardware!  Love it at the first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249984




Wow well done! She's gorgeous [emoji177]


----------



## thyme

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG



gorgeous jewellery!! congrats


----------



## Kat.Lee

ceci said:


> Bling! Bling! Very Pretty!







Fgl11 said:


> Stunning pieces!







Hermes Nuttynut said:


> FABULOUS!! FABULOUS!! FABULOUS!!  What a *GORGEOUS* stack!!!







etoupebirkin said:


> Lifts jaw off floor. Absolutely gorgeous!!! Blindingly beautiful!!!







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats,* Kat* ~ your ring is blindingly stunning.







Bobmops said:


> Thats just super [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







megt10 said:


> Love the twillys on the bag. Love Gris T.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous bling! Love them. Huge congrats.







eternallove4bag said:


> Kat my dear you are on fire!!! I am loving all your H jewelry! My goodness lady you have stunning taste and everything looks so elegant and fabulous on you [emoji7][emoji7]... Another fabulous fabulous fabulous purchases[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]







hopiko said:


> Wowowowow!  Gorgeous!  Amazing bling!







PrestigeH said:


> Wow stunning pieces!!!!







ayc said:


> OMG! stunning pieces







chincac said:


> gorgeous jewellery!! congrats



Thank you so much dear ladies and gent for your kind comments. Dear eternal I went a bit nuts in this cold weather! [emoji4]


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125




Beautiful!  Enjoy those shiny beauties.


----------



## Txoceangirl

hedgwin99 said:


> On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt
> 
> Love it all!  Twins on the belt!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125


Oh my gorgeous friend , you really blow me away with your collection! Bling bling to the top!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

Miss Al said:


> I got twillies for my baby B Gris T ghw. I thought only my rouge casaque is an attention seeker due to its bright color but my gris T got much more attention today. It is such a beautiful color that even people who have no idea what H is stop to admire her. Wow.
> 
> I also got an anemone rodeo charm mm size and a black Kelly belt. Thanks for letting me share.


Twin with you on the Cute little pony and black Kelly belt &#128522; very Beautiful GT and twilly! Your shopping trip is very rewarding!


----------



## atomic110

hedgwin99 said:


> On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250549


You seem relax and enjoying the moment! Nice looking twillies and belt!


----------



## Miss Al

atomic110 said:


> Twin with you on the Cute little pony and black Kelly belt &#128522; very Beautiful GT and twilly! Your shopping trip is very rewarding!



Yes it sure was. I am very happy. It's amazing how retail therapy works.


----------



## loveone7

I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.


----------



## Seedlessplum

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.



U got 3 in a row?! OMG!! A huge congrats! Hope to see some of the individual pics soon.


----------



## loveone7

Seedlessplum said:


> U got 3 in a row?! OMG!! A huge congrats! Hope to see some of the individual pics soon.


Seedlessplum I know I sinned!! Eekkkssss.... Now time to crawl back into my shell!


----------



## Seedlessplum

loveone7 said:


> Seedlessplum I know I sinned!! Eekkkssss.... Now time to crawl back into my shell!



I believe this is the kind of sin that most of us don't mind committing


----------



## atomic110

Miss Al said:


> Yes it sure was. I am very happy. It's amazing how retail therapy works.


Oh tell me about it, haha... &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## atomic110

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.


Striking a H lottery in this trio is a big win! Big congrats to you! Look forward to see your action shots&#128522;


----------



## carlinha

hedgwin99 said:


> On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250549



oh my that is fab *hedgwin*!!!!   love the twillys on the GP!!!!


----------



## loveone7

Seedlessplum said:


> I believe this is the kind of sin that most of us don't mind committing





atomic110 said:


> Striking a H lottery in this trio is a big win! Big congrats to you! Look forward to see your action shots&#128522;



Thanks ladies! Action shots will come by soon! I just tossed my scarf into the wash, waiting for the scarf to dry. Don't fret, I washed with laundress so it will be ok.


----------



## carlinha

Miss Al said:


> I love this bag. We are bag twins. I brought her out today and received lots of compliments. The color is really  gorgeous. I hope you will keep this bag coz it's a stunner and not so easy to obtain. But ultimately, you must like the color.



stunning, i love Gris T, one of the best H neutral colors IMO!!!!  and what twilly is that, it is perfect!


----------



## carlinha

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125



to die for!!!!


----------



## Bobmops

hedgwin99 said:


> On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250549



Looks cozy and inviting &#128525;&#10052;&#65039;&#128536;


----------



## chubbyshopper

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.



Wow, Congrats on these.. please do a separate reveal


----------



## Kat.Lee

Txoceangirl said:


> Beautiful!  Enjoy those shiny beauties.



Thank you Txoceangirl. 



atomic110 said:


> Oh my gorgeous friend , you really blow me away with your collection! Bling bling to the top![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you my dear. 



carlinha said:


> to die for!!!!



Thank you  carlinha.


----------



## Kat.Lee

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.




Super beautiful all trio.


----------



## hedgwin99

carlinha said:


> oh my that is fab *hedgwin*!!!!   love the twillys on the GP!!!!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Chubbymoo

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.



Lucky ducky! Congrats! Now I have to look up laundress. I love throwing stuff in the laundry using gentle cycle... But they come out warped hahaha


----------



## Fgl11

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.


very nice! Enjoy them!


----------



## chicinthecity777

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.



Beautiful! Major congratulations! Can you ID the shawl please?


----------



## Tinklemd

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these today: thanks for letting me share.
> Ring Bague ca Finesse in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250122
> 
> Bracelet Filet D Or H Jonc in RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250125




What beautiful eye candy! [emoji7]



ceci said:


> Bling! Bling! Very Pretty!




I had never seen this blue before [emoji170][emoji7]!!  Great score!  



hedgwin99 said:


> On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250549




Nice twillies and belt!


----------



## eternallove4bag

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.




WOW!! You got three amazing beauties my dear!  You totally won the lottery [emoji3][emoji3]... I feel the same every time I buy something from H too so can understand [emoji4]... Can't wait to see your mod shots with each of these beauties [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kcavatu

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.


congratulations loveone7! what an amazing win  
can you tell me the style #/CW of the scarf? it's absolutely lovely! thank you!


----------



## loveone7

Chubbymoo said:


> Lucky ducky! Congrats! Now I have to look up laundress. I love throwing stuff in the laundry using gentle cycle... But they come out warped hahaha



Ive been washing my Hermes scarfs (cashmere and silk) with laundress. I dislike the dry cleaning smell hence this home care solution. The key is the 'wool' cycle. I feel gentle cycle is still rough. Or hand wash if you are afraid of the change in shape. But putting it in a mesh bag is a must.


----------



## Vinia

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.




Love that scarf. May I know what is this called?


----------



## loveone7

Vinia said:


> Love that scarf. May I know what is this called?



For the ladies who requested for the scarf info. See pic below!


----------



## loveone7

I'm under the weather so here's bag #1 all fully accessorized.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Tinklemd said:


> What beautiful eye candy! [emoji7]



Thank you Tinklemd.


----------



## Kat.Lee

loveone7 said:


> I'm under the weather so here's bag #1 all fully accessorized.




Beautiful bag and accessories.


----------



## Fgl11

loveone7 said:


> I'm under the weather so here's bag #1 all fully accessorized.




Adorable!


----------



## eternallove4bag

loveone7 said:


> I'm under the weather so here's bag #1 all fully accessorized.




Your charm is adorable [emoji173]&#65039; love the bag with the twillies! Great choice [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

hedgwin99 said:


> On a winter snowstorm Saturday... I dress up my GP with my new to me twillies n belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250549



I love the red twillies with the black GP - perfect pop!



loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.



Wow!  I especially love the picotin - what a great color, and love the two different leathers!


----------



## klynneann

A couple small purchases I've made so far this year.  Bastia in fauve barenia and bleu sapphire chevre. And a piece from the men's runway collection, a croc pin in prunoir.  This color looks black but also a beautiful deep purple depending on the lighting.  This one is the GM size, but it came in the tiniest H box I've ever gotten lol.


----------



## Kat.Lee

klynneann said:


> A couple small purchases I've made so far this year.  Bastia in fauve barenia and bleu sapphire chevre. And a piece from the men's runway collection, a croc pin in prunoir.  This color looks black but also a beautiful deep purple depending on the lighting.  This one is the GM size, but it came in the tiniest H box I've ever gotten lol.




Love these cute pieces. The two colour tone coin purse looks so interesting and must feel happy to see the inside colour everything you open it up. And the croc pin is fabulous. Can be used on many things. Fantastic purchase klynneann. Congrats.


----------



## loveone7

Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful bag and accessories.


 


Fgl11 said:


> Adorable!


 


klynneann said:


> Wow!  I especially love the picotin - what a great color, and love the two different leathers!


 


eternallove4bag said:


> Your charm is adorable [emoji173]&#65039; love the bag with the twillies! Great choice [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


 

Thanks all. Thanks for letting me share my H-Lotto wins!


----------



## Seedlessplum

loveone7 said:


> I'm under the weather so here's bag #1 all fully accessorized.



OH MY! The charm is sooo adorable!



klynneann said:


> A couple small purchases I've made so far this year.  Bastia in fauve barenia and bleu sapphire chevre. And a piece from the men's runway collection, a croc pin in prunoir.  This color looks black but also a beautiful deep purple depending on the lighting.  This one is the GM size, but it came in the tiniest H box I've ever gotten lol.



Thanks for showing us these goodies!


----------



## Jadeite

loveone7 said:


> I had to contain my excitement as I may not have won the billion dollar powerball but I felt I did win the lotto at the Hermes store this past week! I think I was trying to embrace the not so warm weather (blizzard) and this trio will do just that.




The colours on the silk is intense, especially the purple. Congrats on your trio.


----------



## periogirl28

klynneann said:


> A couple small purchases I've made so far this year.  Bastia in fauve barenia and bleu sapphire chevre. And a piece from the men's runway collection, a croc pin in prunoir.  This color looks black but also a beautiful deep purple depending on the lighting.  This one is the GM size, but it came in the tiniest H box I've ever gotten lol.



These are 2 very special finds, the bi -colour Barenia especially. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Myrkur

klynneann said:


> A couple small purchases I've made so far this year.  Bastia in fauve barenia and bleu sapphire chevre. And a piece from the men's runway collection, a croc pin in prunoir.  This color looks black but also a beautiful deep purple depending on the lighting.  This one is the GM size, but it came in the tiniest H box I've ever gotten lol.



Beautiful purchases, I especially love the barenia Bastia.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Got this baby last Saturday ! 

Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW


----------



## Kat.Lee

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251819



What a beauty. Big congrats.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Kat.Lee said:


> What a beauty. Big congrats.




Thank you Kat. [emoji4]


----------



## Orangefanatic

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251819



Oh my my my....So pretty & adorable &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## etoupebirkin

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> Y
> View attachment 3251819



What a pretty and happy little bag!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Orangefanatic said:


> Oh my my my....So pretty & adorable &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;




Thank you Orangefanatic [emoji4] 

It is pretty, isn't it? Not really practical tbh. But...I can justify getting a compact wallet now [emoji12]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

etoupebirkin said:


> What a pretty and happy little bag!




Thank you etoupebirkin [emoji4] I'm so happy just looking at it [emoji2]


----------



## Orangefanatic

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you Orangefanatic [emoji4]
> 
> It is pretty, isn't it? Not really practical tbh. But...I can justify getting a compact wallet now [emoji12]



kelly 25 is on my list~~~and the colour is so so yummy &#128525;
you are so lucky &#128538;


----------



## eternallove4bag

klynneann said:


> A couple small purchases I've made so far this year.  Bastia in fauve barenia and bleu sapphire chevre. And a piece from the men's runway collection, a croc pin in prunoir.  This color looks black but also a beautiful deep purple depending on the lighting.  This one is the GM size, but it came in the tiniest H box I've ever gotten lol.




So cute!!! I love the two tones of the Bastia. I keep on thinking on getting one of these but get distracted the moment I go to H[emoji23]... Got to change that soon! Beautiful croc pin too! Will look beautiful pinned on a jacket[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Beautiful purchases fear Klynneann [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251819




BEAUTIFUL[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; many congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I soooo don't need another wallet but it's Kelly in blue atoll with GHW so I couldn't resist [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> I soooo don't need another wallet but it's Kelly in blue atoll with GHW so I couldn't resist [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251889




Gorgeous!!! I think you may have one of the best H wallet collections Natalie!! Loved your mini C wallet too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

klynneann said:


> A couple small purchases I've made so far this year.  Bastia in fauve barenia and bleu sapphire chevre. And a piece from the men's runway collection, a croc pin in prunoir.  This color looks black but also a beautiful deep purple depending on the lighting.  This one is the GM size, but it came in the tiniest H box I've ever gotten lol.



Oh nice!! I saw that rare calvi on h.com a few weeks ago and was drooling!! It's amazing!!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Orangefanatic said:


> kelly 25 is on my list~~~and the colour is so so yummy [emoji7]
> 
> you are so lucky [emoji9]




I know right?! Size 25 and GHW [emoji14]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

eternallove4bag said:


> BEAUTIFUL[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; many congrats!




Thank you eternallove4bag [emoji4]


----------



## ayc

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251819



Wow...so pretty..congrats!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251819



Wow! Huge congrats! Its a very very cute baby







Natalie j said:


> I soooo don't need another wallet but it's Kelly in blue atoll with GHW so I couldn't resist [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251889



I won't be able to resist too! Its hard to come by congrats!


----------



## loveone7

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251819


Omg love love love!


----------



## hedgwin99

Natalie j said:


> I soooo don't need another wallet but it's Kelly in blue atoll with GHW so I couldn't resist [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251889




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] this is so pretty


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous!!! I think you may have one of the best H wallet collections Natalie!! Loved your mini C wallet too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Eternal! My collection is not so big but it's growing. Definitely work is progress[emoji1][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251819



Congrats, she is super cute!


----------



## Love_Couture

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW



OMG!  This is soooo cute.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## klynneann

Kat.Lee said:


> Love these cute pieces. The two colour tone coin purse looks so interesting and must feel happy to see the inside colour everything you open it up. And the croc pin is fabulous. Can be used on many things. Fantastic purchase klynneann. Congrats.





Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks for showing us these goodies!





periogirl28 said:


> These are 2 very special finds, the bi -colour Barenia especially. Congrats and enjoy!





Myrkur said:


> Beautiful purchases, I especially love the barenia Bastia.



Thank you so much Kat.Lee, Seedlessplum, periogirl, and Myrkur!  I admit I'll have to find a use for the Bastia since I keep my coins in my wallet, but I already have a few ideas (some of which I've gotten from the forum of course).


----------



## klynneann

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251819



Capucine is a beautiful color, especially in swift.  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

Natalie j said:


> I soooo don't need another wallet but it's Kelly in blue atoll with GHW so I couldn't resist [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251889



Wow, this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## klynneann

eternallove4bag said:


> So cute!!! I love the two tones of the Bastia. I keep on thinking on getting one of these but get distracted the moment I go to H[emoji23]... Got to change that soon! Beautiful croc pin too! Will look beautiful pinned on a jacket[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Beautiful purchases fear Klynneann [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, eternallove!  I am easily distracted in the store, too.  



Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh nice!! I saw that rare calvi on h.com a few weeks ago and was drooling!! It's amazing!!!



I saw it too and told my SA about it and he quite casually says, oh I think we have two.  ??!!  The other one was orange inside, but it didn't pop like this one so I went with the blue.


----------



## miharris42

I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!


----------



## SugarMama

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!



It's beautiful inside and out!  Congrats!


----------



## autumnbubble

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!




Beautiful!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

loveone7 said:


> Omg love love love!




Thank you loveone7 [emoji4] 

Love your all recent purchases too ! Especially the super cute B!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

ayc said:


> Wow...so pretty..congrats!!




Thank you ayc [emoji4]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Seedlessplum said:


> Wow! Huge congrats! Its a very very cute baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be able to resist too! Its hard to come by congrats!




Thank you seedlessplum [emoji4]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, she is super cute!




Thank you periogirl28 [emoji4]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Love_Couture said:


> OMG!  This is soooo cute.  Congratulations!!!




Thank you love_couture [emoji4]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

klynneann said:


> Capucine is a beautiful color, especially in swift.  Congrats!




Thank you klynneann [emoji4] Congrats on the cute Bastia too ! 

This is my second mini swift purse ! The other is a plume 20cm in bamboo. I've posted pics of these 2 cuties in ode to swift thread . 



miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!




Congrats miharris [emoji4] Bamboo is my favourite HERMES green . You're gonna love this GP!


----------



## bagidiotic

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!



Indeed  gorgeous gp


----------



## klynneann

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you klynneann [emoji4] Congrats on the cute Bastia too !
> 
> This is my second mini swift purse ! The other is a plume 20cm in bamboo. I've posted pics of these 2 cuties in ode to swift thread .



Oh my gosh, I just saw it - I love it!  That bamboo color looks amazing in swift!  And they are too cute seen together.


----------



## Chubbymoo

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251819



It's beautiful!! Congrats! Drooling &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies,
Can i check what is the date stamp for 2016?

Anyone here can share her purchase on Birkin whether there is any stamp date in the buckle?

I saw a B30 i like but there is no date stamp.


----------



## Bobmops

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!



So pretty !! Love the color and lining is great !


----------



## honhon

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can i check what is the date stamp for 2016?
> 
> Anyone here can share her purchase on Birkin whether there is any stamp date in the buckle?
> 
> I saw a B30 i like but there is no date stamp.


its in the back side of the bag.  check out my recent thread or ********'s info


----------



## ice75

honhon said:


> its in the back side of the bag.  check out my recent thread or ********'s info


 
Hi honhon,
Thank you for sharing. 

 Managed to find your recent thread.


----------



## honhon

ice75 said:


> Hi honhon,
> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> 
> Can you please advise what do yoy mean by back side of the bag? It's at the bottom of the bag?
> 
> 
> Any idea what is the stamp date for 2016?


hi ice75.  i honestly don't know how to read the meaning of the stamp.  when it is clearly stamped with a square or circle i can kind of guess what it means, but i think H is trying to be mysterious again.  my new bag doesn't have a clear square around the code.  i posted a photo of the stamp on my new B in my recent thread http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-pop-colour-wish-list-come-home-with-932359.html, hope it helps


----------



## JunLeong

A twill unie cheveron skinny tie. Those things are soft, smooth and drape beautifully.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

klynneann said:


> Oh my gosh, I just saw it - I love it!  That bamboo color looks amazing in swift!  And they are too cute seen together.




Both colors are gorgeous in swift ! Couldn't resist photographing them together! [emoji14]



Chubbymoo said:


> It's beautiful!! Congrats! Drooling [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you chubbymoo [emoji4]



ice75 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can i check what is the date stamp for 2016?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here can share her purchase on Birkin whether there is any stamp date in the buckle?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a B30 i like but there is no date stamp.




FYI no stamp on my recently purchased Kelly.


----------



## ice75

mad_for_chanel said:


> FYI no stamp on my recently purchased Kelly.


 

Oh...


----------



## eternallove4bag

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!




Gorgeous stunning color and a beautiful bag! My GP is my most used bag. Many congrats on this beautiful purchase [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## klynneann

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!



Oh how I love this!  I would love one in etoupe with this inner lining.  Congrats to you!


----------



## noreen_uk

my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe



Twins!!    Congratulations on your first bag, and wear it in good health!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!



I love those prints too. Are there meant to be reversible? If not, its such a pity. Congrats!


----------



## Seedlessplum

noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe



Congrats! Etoupe is one of the best colors on evelyne


----------



## noreen_uk

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Twins!!    Congratulations on your first bag, and wear it in good health!!


thank you hermes nuttynut 



Seedlessplum said:


> Congrats! Etoupe is one of the best colors on evelyne



thank you seedlessplum ... i want this colour to be my first H and my sweet SA specially ordered this colour for me ... bless his heart


----------



## hclubfan

noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe



Twins with you on this one noreen_uk! I was wearing it today while grocery shopping. One of my faves! I'm sure you will love yours...congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe



Congrats Noreen! It is a very classic bag and I see so many Parisians ( and French ladies in my neighborhood) carry this much more than Birkins and Kellys. Superb choice!


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe




:sigh: she is beautiful my friend! So so happy for you!!! Please do mod shots for us[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; many many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## papertiger

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!



Yay identical twins 

Your;s is beautiful and seeing yours just makes me love mine more


----------



## noreen_uk

hclubfan said:


> Twins with you on this one noreen_uk! I was wearing it today while grocery shopping. One of my faves! I'm sure you will love yours...congratulations!


thank you hclubfan ... i love this colour so much and only settle if i can find her ... i already told my sa what will be my next colour 



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats Noreen! It is a very classic bag and I see so many Parisians ( and French ladies in my neighborhood) carry this much more than Birkins and Kellys. Superb choice!


thank you periogirl28 when my SA showed her to me ... my heart start to sing and i knew that i will have to take her home 




eternallove4bag said:


> :sigh: she is beautiful my friend! So so happy for you!!! Please do mod shots for us[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995; many many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



thank you so much for encouraging me to take the plunge eternallove ... i can't wait to take her out


----------



## Fgl11

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!




Such a beautiful color!!


----------



## miharris42

mrs.hermes said:


> just got my new bicolor birkin in etain and blue lin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2812986


stunning!


----------



## miharris42

Seedlessplum said:


> I love those prints too. Are there meant to be reversible? If not, its such a pity. Congrats!


I WISH it was reversible.  The inner print is so stunning! I smile whenever I open my bag. The detail of the print is truly amazing


----------



## miharris42

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous stunning color and a beautiful bag! My GP is my most used bag. Many congrats on this beautiful purchase [emoji172][emoji172]


Totally agree. The GP is SO comfy that it might turn into my most used bag.


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> thank you hclubfan ... i love this colour so much and only settle if i can find her ... i already told my sa what will be my next colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you periogirl28 when my SA showed her to me ... my heart start to sing and i knew that i will have to take her home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much for encouraging me to take the plunge eternallove ... i can't wait to take her out




Happy to enable my friend [emoji6][emoji6]... So excited for you to take her out!!! Awesome choice [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!




Gorgeous combo, I love the pic in the sun!


----------



## Txoceangirl

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!


your GP is amazing!  Love the lining!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!


Oh how lucky are you- congrats! What a wonderful combo- beautiful.


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe




Hi Noreen. Found you. Woohoo!!! We are twins. Enjoy ur first H bag. Evelyne is a beautiful and very useful bag. Etoupe is one of the best colours. [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## miharris42

klynneann said:


> Oh how I love this!  I would love one in etoupe with this inner lining.  Congrats to you!


Oh I bet that would be so elegant!


----------



## atelierforward

Natalie j said:


> I soooo don't need another wallet but it's Kelly in blue atoll with GHW so I couldn't resist [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251889


You did the right thing IMO.  I wouldn't pass up a kelly wallet that pretty either. Especially with the GHW. Gorgeous.


----------



## Miumiu777

My first Birkin &#128525;


----------



## Freckles1

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin [emoji7]




Congratulations!!! So happy for you!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin [emoji7]




Congrats Miumiu. Nice colour. [emoji3]


----------



## miharris42

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin &#55357;&#56845;


Congrats and enjoy it!!! Birkins are SOOO amazing!


----------



## miharris42

atelierforward said:


> You did the right thing IMO.  I wouldn't pass up a kelly wallet that pretty either. Especially with the GHW. Gorgeous.


I just got one too!!! In blue electric! It's so hard to say no to Hermes!


----------



## miharris42

A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition


----------



## mrs.hu

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition




Gorgeous!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition




Congrats. Beautiful colour. [emoji3]


----------



## meridian

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin &#128525;



Beautiful!  A classic!  Love the veining!


----------



## meridian

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition



Beautiful!  Both the wallet and the VCA!


----------



## Tubereuse

Two matching twillies.  Millefleurs du Mexique in the pink/mauve/rose combo.  Put them on my Barenia Picotin.  Delicious.  

Pics - not so!  Can&#8217;t figure out how to post them and working on it, hahaa!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin [emoji7]




Beautiful B. Congrats!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe




Congrats ! You're gonna love this !


----------



## Seedlessplum

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition



Omg! I want this wallet too but its so hard to come by at the store. A huge congrats to u. And your van cleef is..... i am speechless &#128153;


----------



## Seedlessplum

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin &#128525;



Congratulations! Enjoy her to the max!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Tubereuse said:


> Two matching twillies.  Millefleurs du Mexique in the pink/mauve/rose combo.  Put them on my Barenia Picotin.  Delicious.
> 
> Pics - not so!  Cant figure out how to post them and working on it, hahaa!



Are u using the TPF app? Its quite easy. Hope u can get this sorted out soon. We love to see your goodies.


----------



## atomic110

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this baby last Saturday !
> 
> Kelly 25 Capucine Swift GHW
> 
> View attachment 3251818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251819


Your baby is stunning! Congrats
&#128522;


Natalie j said:


> I soooo don't need another wallet but it's Kelly in blue atoll with GHW so I couldn't resist [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251889


Yes, it's so hard to resist it, so beautiful &#128525;


miharris42 said:


> I just got an Hermes Garden party in bamboo green with the quadrige print inside. I've always loved the bamboo green from hermes but the inner print just won me over!


Wow, your GP is so special from inside out! Great score !&#128521;


noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe


Hi neighbour~ very  well done with  your first H bag! Etoupe go well  with almost anything&#128522;


Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin &#128525;


Very classy B! Congrats Miumiu777!


miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition


The more I see BE, the more I love it! Very beautiful piecie&#128525;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition




Congrats ! Always love BE!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Thanks Atomic110 [emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition



Perfect together &#128525;&#128536;


----------



## Bobmops

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin &#128525;



Lucky you ! My must be supper happy ! &#129303;&#128525;&#128526;&#128536;


----------



## ms08c

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin &#128525;


congratulations!


----------



## Bobmops

noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe



Etope such a great color ! Congrats !


----------



## ms08c

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition


Looks perfect! congratulations.


----------



## cotonblanc

klynneann said:


> A couple small purchases I've made so far this year.  Bastia in fauve barenia and bleu sapphire chevre. And a piece from the men's runway collection, a croc pin in prunoir.  This color looks black but also a beautiful deep purple depending on the lighting.  This one is the GM size, but it came in the tiniest H box I've ever gotten lol.



Love these. Future classics.


----------



## Tubereuse

Seedlessplum said:


> Are u using the TPF app? Its quite easy. Hope u can get this sorted out soon. We love to see your goodies.


Hmm..  Thanks for the tip.  Project for hubby tonight!


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Noreen. Found you. Woohoo!!! We are twins. Enjoy ur first H bag. Evelyne is a beautiful and very useful bag. Etoupe is one of the best colours. [emoji7][emoji8][emoji7][emoji8]



you finally found me ... thank you PH yes i love this colour so much and it's my first neutral colour bag


----------



## noreen_uk

mad_for_chanel said:


> Congrats ! You're gonna love this !





Bobmops said:


> Etope such a great color ! Congrats !



thank you so much ladies


----------



## Simbacat

I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] 

Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)


----------



## PrestigeH

Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)
> 
> View attachment 3253695




Congrats. Beautiful colour. Love Epsom too.


----------



## periogirl28

Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)
> 
> View attachment 3253695



Oh wow, simply stunning, BE is perfect in Epsom! Congrats!


----------



## ssv003

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition




Wow this is absolutely stunning!! My new favorite. I hope to find one too  congrats!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition



What a stunning match with your VCA necklace miharris [emoji170][emoji170] :drooling:



Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)
> 
> View attachment 3253695




Omg! I am in BE heaven!!! Beautiful choice [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)
> 
> View attachment 3253695



I am a huge fan of BE. Its really a rare gem. Congrats!


----------



## honhon

Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)
> 
> View attachment 3253695


purrty!


----------



## Myrkur

noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe




Congrats, you will love your evie!


----------



## Myrkur

Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)
> 
> View attachment 3253695




Wow great find! Enjoy [emoji4]  I hope to find a wallet in BE someday!


----------



## Myrkur

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition




Omg this is exactly the wallet I want in that exact CW and HW!!! Congrats [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Myrkur

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin [emoji7]




Congrats, she's beautiful [emoji177]


----------



## noreen_uk

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin &#128525;



you are so lucky to be able to score this beauty ... huge congrats


----------



## atomic110

Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)
> 
> View attachment 3253695


Another BE&#128525; lucky  you getting this beauty, congrats


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Another BE&#128525; lucky  you getting this beauty, congrats



I wonder if BE is back in store? If so, i would love to head back to the store and scout out some items


----------



## noreen_uk

i think yes seedlessplum ... i was in store yesterday my sa showed me kelly wallet in BE too but i was looking for small compact wallet


----------



## Seedlessplum

noreen_uk said:


> i think yes seedlessplum ... i was in store yesterday my sa showed me kelly wallet in BE too but i was looking for small compact wallet



Oh gosh! I was thinking about that kelly wallet in BE! Thanks noreen_uk for the tip!


----------



## Sparkledolll

noreen_uk said:


> my first H bag ... evelyne pm in etoupe




Ahhh congrats Noreen! Welcome to the slippery slope world of H [emoji1][emoji16]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)
> 
> View attachment 3253695



*WOW!!! This is a great color to have!!! BE is so electrifying  I love the twilly you picked as well!!! Everything looks amazing dear!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition



Wow my eyes just popped out my face!!! Both are fabulous but the VCA is amazing.


----------



## noreen_uk

Natalie j said:


> Ahhh congrats Noreen! Welcome to the slippery slope world of H [emoji1][emoji16]



thank you natalie ... i just started but i am already hooked ... already told my SA what i want for my next H purchase  i still won't be able to compete with your beautiful collections


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> thank you natalie ... i just started but i am already hooked ... already told my SA what i want for my next H purchase  i still won't be able to compete with your beautiful collections




Yes welcome Noreen. Enjoy the experience. Slow and steady win the race. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## noreen_uk

PrestigeH said:


> Yes welcome Noreen. Enjoy the experience. Slow and steady win the race. [emoji8][emoji8]



if you keep reveal your amazing haul i don't think my wallet will be able to catch-up  but i love seeing everyone amazing new goodies and i really hope i will be able to control my addiction


----------



## Fgl11

Miumiu777 said:


> My first Birkin [emoji7]




Congrats!


----------



## Love_Couture

Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)




Love the vibrant color.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Stopped by the store for a little something... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






My new CSGM and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Stopped by the store for a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253958
> View attachment 3253959
> View attachment 3253960
> 
> 
> My new CSGM and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful! The color matches so well! Congratulations my dear!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> Beautiful! The color matches so well! Congratulations my dear!!!




Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]



I love your cashmere scarf! Looking forward to your model shot!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> I love your cashmere scarf! Looking forward to your model shot!!!




Can't wait to wear it soon! Thank you for being so supportive always


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Stopped by the store for a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253958
> View attachment 3253959
> View attachment 3253960
> 
> 
> My new CSGM and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Very very beautiful colors. I love them!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Very very beautiful colors. I love them!




Thank you so much my dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Fgl11

eternallove4bag said:


> Stopped by the store for a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253958
> View attachment 3253959
> View attachment 3253960
> 
> 
> My new CSGM and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Great choices!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Stopped by the store for a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253958
> View attachment 3253959
> View attachment 3253960
> 
> 
> My new CSGM and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;
My favorite colors


----------



## eternallove4bag

Fgl11 said:


> Great choices!



Thank you so much Fgl11[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Keren16 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji179][emoji173]&#65039;
> My favorite colors



Thank you my amazing friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... It felt like such a happy color that I had to get it[emoji4]


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Stopped by the store for a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253958
> View attachment 3253959
> View attachment 3253960
> 
> 
> My new CSGM and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



everything is beautiful ... your new kd & shawl are tdf ... you know how to pick a good colour & design


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> everything is beautiful ... your new kd & shawl are tdf ... you know how to pick a good colour & design




Thank you so much my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I wish you and I could go shopping together! God knows we already know each other's next 20 purchases-to-be[emoji3][emoji3]... Thanks for being my sounding board always


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Stopped by the store for a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253958
> View attachment 3253959
> View attachment 3253960
> 
> 
> My new CSGM and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Very beautiful goodies that  you got for yourself my dear! Congrats!


----------



## christymarie340

Hi all! I haven't been in this sub forum much lately, but congrats on all the new H!! I just wanted to share my latest edition to the family...I haven't opened an H box in a while so it was fun to have the big orange box delivered again!


----------



## christymarie340

She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## thyme

christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining



wow...amazing!! congrats *christymarie340.*..i recall noisette didn't come with contrast stitching...i am guessing brique or etrusque..although i have only seen brick in boxcalf and epsom and etrusque in clemence only..either way its super gorgeous!!


----------



## christymarie340

chincac said:


> wow...amazing!! congrats *christymarie340.*..i recall noisette didn't come with contrast stitching...i am guessing brique or etrusque..although i have only seen brick in boxcalf and epsom and etrusque in clemence only..either way its super gorgeous!!




Thanks chincac!! That's helpful, I'm totally not up on colors and stitching[emoji16]


----------



## thyme

Myrthe sandals.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Very beautiful goodies that  you got for yourself my dear! Congrats!




Thank you so much my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I just saw your exotic bracelets! We go the same colors I think? Bougainvillia right?[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254041
> View attachment 3254043



Whoa!!! That's a gorgeous stunning bag!!! Many many congrats[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I don't know the color but you got yourself a looker for sure [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> Myrthe sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254159




Super pretty!!! Your feet look so pretty chincac[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Super pretty!!! Your feet look so pretty chincac



thank you. congrats on your new goodies too...i commented in the action thread. very pretty shawl! 

as for my feet you are too kind.. please excuse the bare toenails :shame:


----------



## eternallove4bag

chincac said:


> thank you. congrats on your new goodies too...i commented in the action thread. very pretty shawl!
> 
> 
> 
> as for my feet you are too kind.. please excuse the bare toenails :shame:




Thank you so much! And my toenails are bare during winter too [emoji51].. But I still think your feet is super pretty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! And my toenails are bare during winter too [emoji51].. But I still think your feet is super pretty


----------



## purplepoodles

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition




Yummy! Perfect together!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Stopped by the store for a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253958
> View attachment 3253959
> View attachment 3253960
> 
> 
> My new CSGM and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Congrats Eternallove. Beautiful haul for beautiful Eternallove.


----------



## PrestigeH

christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254041
> View attachment 3254043




Very lovely colour. Enjoy and congratulations! [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

chincac said:


> Myrthe sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254159




I love these. So cool details and thoughts to the design. [emoji3]


----------



## thyme

PrestigeH said:


> I love these. So cool details and thoughts to the design.



thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats Eternallove. Beautiful haul for beautiful Eternallove.




Awwww! Thank you my amazing amazing amazing friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## meridian

I'm a total tech geek so I've been looking forward to this purchase for a while!!


----------



## atelierforward

Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)
> 
> View attachment 3253695


I'm so jealous! BE is my absolute favorite H color. Have never seen one on an Evelyne. You won't regret it.


----------



## meridian

Sorry about the duplicate pics.  Problem uploading with the app:shame:


----------



## Luvquality

Meridian, congrats on your watch! I love it!!


----------



## meridian

Luvquality said:


> Meridian, congrats on your watch! I love it!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## megt10

miharris42 said:


> A blue electric Hermes Kelly wallet to match my VCA necklace  Blue electric is the perfect color to match the VCA Alhambra Vendome edition



Stunning. Congrats.


----------



## megt10

Simbacat said:


> I posted this to the Evelyn thread but I am too excited and I need to post it here [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Electric blue evelyn in epsom leather [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;  was planning to buy a darker blue but After I tried it on I really couldn't let this baby go. The SA told me it is not common to see evelyn in this colour + leather combination (made me feel lucky hahaha). And i got this twilly which I love (though i already have some twillies in blue...)
> 
> View attachment 3253695


One of my favorite colors, congratulations.


eternallove4bag said:


> Stopped by the store for a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253958
> View attachment 3253959
> View attachment 3253960
> 
> 
> My new CSGM and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Love the colors. Can't wait to see mod pictures.


christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254041
> View attachment 3254043


Omg, so stunning. Congratulations. I love it.


----------



## megt10

chincac said:


> Myrthe sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3254159


Love, love, love. Still waiting for my size to come in. Though I found lots of other goodies today. Pictures tomorrow.


meridian said:


> I'm a total tech geek so I've been looking forward to this purchase for a while!!



Love it. I got one a few weeks ago and love it too.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> Stopped by the store for a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253958
> View attachment 3253959
> View attachment 3253960
> 
> 
> My new CSGM and KD[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




A fellow red lover. Some beauties you have. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atomic110

christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254041
> View attachment 3254043


That's beautiful color
* christymarie*~ congrats&#128522;


chincac said:


> Myrthe sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3254159


Beautiful sandals, love  the color and details&#128522; great score *chincac *!


meridian said:


> I'm a total tech geek so I've been looking forward to this purchase for a while!!


Congrats again *meridian *&#9786;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

meridian said:


> I'm a total tech geek so I've been looking forward to this purchase for a while!!




Looks very nice on you. I love the feeling of getting an H item you have been wanting for a while. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## noreen_uk

christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254041
> View attachment 3254043



OMG i just died ... this is absolutely stunning bag ... you are so lucky to be able to find this beauty  huge congrats christymarie340


----------



## noreen_uk

chincac said:


> Myrthe sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3254159


beautiful sandal chincac ... i am sure you can't wait to wear this beauty ... congrats 



meridian said:


> I'm a total tech geek so I've been looking forward to this purchase for a while!!



congrats


----------



## atomic110

My latest addition &#128518;&#128518;
Something about belts and straps &#128521;&#128521;
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> My latest addition &#128518;&#128518;
> Something about belts and straps &#128521;&#128521;
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg



Wait! 2 kelly belts! Gosh! I am so jealous!!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> My latest addition [emoji38][emoji38]
> Something about belts and straps [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg




Nice one Atomic. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> One of my favorite colors, congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the colors. Can't wait to see mod pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, so stunning. Congratulations. I love it.



Thank you my dear Meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; waiting for your reveal now! How is Misha? Hope the surgery went well?



Sarah_sarah said:


> A fellow red lover. Some beauties you have. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much my dear Sarah_sarah [emoji8][emoji8]



atomic110 said:


> My latest addition [emoji38][emoji38]
> Something about belts and straps [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg




Beautiful and enabling my friend! Loving these belts! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## purplepoodles

chincac said:


> Myrthe sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254159




Beautiful and a reminder that winter will end. Love the design and fabulous blue


----------



## LVbemerry

Finally found a Tosca PM rodeo!! Yippee!! Blue rodeo will be Lindy's companion from now on


----------



## LVbemerry

Tosca + Anemone. Blue de malte will be buddies with Lindy


----------



## hopiko

christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254041
> View attachment 3254043



Beautiful, love the leather , contrast stitching, veining.....really gorgeous!  Congratulations, great find!


----------



## PrestigeH

LVbemerry said:


> Tosca + Anemone. Blue de malte will be buddies with Lindy




Congrats!!! [emoji3] They look so cute together.


----------



## LVbemerry

PrestigeH said:


> Congrats!!! [emoji3] They look so cute together.



Thank you PrestigeH!  Wish I could use them together but it does get crowded on a K28


----------



## PrestigeH

LVbemerry said:


> Thank you PrestigeH!  Wish I could use them together but it does get crowded on a K28




Yes I agree with you. We can alternate the rodeos. [emoji16]


----------



## kopiogao

Itz so sweet! Seedlessplum, referring to your rose valentine earrings and necklace.


----------



## eternallove4bag

LVbemerry said:


> Tosca + Anemone. Blue de malte will be buddies with Lindy




Sigh!!! Omg this color [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you my dear Meg[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; waiting for your reveal now! How is Misha? Hope the surgery went well?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my dear Sarah_sarah [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful and enabling my friend! Loving these belts! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you for asking. Misha got to come home yesterday. He looks and feels horrible. The tumor probably was cancer won't know until the biopsy comes back next week. The surgeon feels that he got it all. I spent 7 hours at SCP at least 3 of which were with my wonderful SA. He kept my mind off everything. I left with 2 big bags filled with H goodies and an American Express email telling me I was nearing my credit limit . I left the house at 6 in the morning and didn't get home until almost 8 last night so I have not taken any pictures but I will today and post them.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you for asking. Misha got to come home yesterday. He looks and feels horrible. The tumor probably was cancer won't know until the biopsy comes back next week. The surgeon feels that he got it all. I spent 7 hours at SCP at least 3 of which were with my wonderful SA. He kept my mind off everything. I left with 2 big bags filled with H goodies and an American Express email telling me I was nearing my credit limit . I left the house at 6 in the morning and didn't get home until almost 8 last night so I have not taken any pictures but I will today and post them.




Hi Megt. Hope Misha will be fine. Will be praying for Misha to get well soon. Will also be waiting for your reveal when you have time.


----------



## Chubbymoo

LVbemerry said:


> Tosca + Anemone. Blue de malte will be buddies with Lindy



So pretty! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Seedlessplum

meridian said:


> I'm a total tech geek so I've been looking forward to this purchase for a while!!



Congratulations! I was thinking of getting this but i dont use iphone : (


----------



## Seedlessplum

LVbemerry said:


> Tosca + Anemone. Blue de malte will be buddies with Lindy



Adorable! They are a perfect match!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you for asking. Misha got to come home yesterday. He looks and feels horrible. The tumor probably was cancer won't know until the biopsy comes back next week. The surgeon feels that he got it all. I spent 7 hours at SCP at least 3 of which were with my wonderful SA. He kept my mind off everything. I left with 2 big bags filled with H goodies and an American Express email telling me I was nearing my credit limit . I left the house at 6 in the morning and didn't get home until almost 8 last night so I have not taken any pictures but I will today and post them.




Omg! I hope everything in the biopsy turns out fine. Huge hugs to both you and Misha [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I can imagine the stress and I am just happy you were able to go to the store and relieve just a little bit of stress at your H store! Nearing the credit limit? Hahahaha!!! Omg! That's hilarious! Now I want to see your loot [emoji3][emoji3]... Post soon please! 2 big bags of h goodies ream:


----------



## Seedlessplum

megt10 said:


> Thank you for asking. Misha got to come home yesterday. He looks and feels horrible. The tumor probably was cancer won't know until the biopsy comes back next week. The surgeon feels that he got it all. I spent 7 hours at SCP at least 3 of which were with my wonderful SA. He kept my mind off everything. I left with 2 big bags filled with H goodies and an American Express email telling me I was nearing my credit limit . I left the house at 6 in the morning and didn't get home until almost 8 last night so I have not taken any pictures but I will today and post them.



I hope poor little Misha is fine. He is so cute! But retail therapy does help alittle to ease your anxiety, i guess


----------



## megt10

PrestigeH said:


> Hi Megt. Hope Misha will be fine. Will be praying for Misha to get well soon. Will also be waiting for your reveal when you have time.


Thank you so much. I saw all your boxes where are the pictures???? Did I miss it???


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! I hope everything in the biopsy turns out fine. Huge hugs to both you and Misha [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I can imagine the stress and I am just happy you were able to go to the store and relieve just a little bit of stress at your H store! Nearing the credit limit? Hahahaha!!! Omg! That's hilarious! Now I want to see your loot [emoji3][emoji3]... Post soon please! 2 big bags of h goodies ream:


Yes, it has been super stressful here. I am going to go up to my closet and take pictures now while DH is asleep 


Seedlessplum said:


> I hope poor little Misha is fine. He is so cute! But retail therapy does help alittle to ease your anxiety, i guess


Thank you.


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I saw all your boxes where are the pictures???? Did I miss it???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it has been super stressful here. I am going to go up to my closet and take pictures now while DH is asleep
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




[emoji16][emoji16] Somewhere. Don't worry about mine for now. Check out mine later. Go take ur pictures and show us when you can. Can't wait to see what u have got. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I saw all your boxes where are the pictures???? Did I miss it???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it has been super stressful here. I am going to go up to my closet and take pictures now while DH is asleep
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Oooh waiting for the eye candy [emoji7][emoji7]... Meg I know how difficult this is. I lost my dog a few years ago after 17 years and a long illness. Breaks your heart but am just hoping Misha will come out of it with flying colors


----------



## Seedlessplum

No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here
> 
> View attachment 3254925




U look stunning. The belt and the behapies look great on u. Love the mini LV trunk too. Wow!!! [emoji3]


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here
> 
> View attachment 3254925


That kelly belt with the black dress is so simple but it makes for such a perfect outfit. I love it!


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> U look stunning. The belt and the behapies look great on u. Love the mini LV trunk too. Wow!!! [emoji3]



Thanks but I am so silly! I post on the wrong thread! Should be at the action shot. Arrghhh!!!! Haha


----------



## Seedlessplum

LittleMsMelody said:


> That kelly belt with the black dress is so simple but it makes for such a perfect outfit. I love it!



Thanks


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks but I am so silly! I post on the wrong thread! Should be at the action shot. Arrghhh!!!! Haha




No trouble at all. [emoji3] I think u just got the Kelly belt not long ago. [emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> No trouble at all. [emoji3] I think u just got the Kelly belt not long ago. [emoji12]



Phew. U saved me


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Phew. U saved me




[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

UHG Arrived!!!




I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"


----------



## Bobmops

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



OMG !! That some closet pic .... I'm passing out ... Love love love everything! 
Hope Misha will get better soon !


----------



## Seedlessplum

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



I literally went insane here. Speechless! U have such an array of H collection! i wish i can dream of being in your closet later when i go to bed 

And that constance is a perfect score! Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here



You look gorgeous, *Seedlessplum* ~ love your new Kelly RC GHW belt and those Ferragamo heels match perfectly. Truly, love at first sight!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 3254980
> 
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"
> 
> View attachment 3254982



My favourite color, yeah! What is the color code? I hope my SA can hunt these babies done for me too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Seedlessplum

VigeeLeBrun said:


> You look gorgeous, *Seedlessplum* ~ love your new Kelly RC GHW belt and those Ferragamo heels match perfectly. Truly, love at first sight!!!



Thank you, Vigeelebrun 
I am still learning how to 'mix and match'. Hermes is so fun to wear! Yeah!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



*megt,* you have your very own personal store ~ what fun to shop in your own closet! 

Thanks for your pics too. I love how organized and how beautiful your H is merchandised. Kudos to you and your dedication to the H brand.


----------



## noreen_uk

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



OMG megt10 i love everything in these pictures and your bag collections are tdf ... your new constance is gorgeous ... hope to see some mod pic whenever you have time ... i don't mind moving to band island permanently if i have your collections  ... hope misha will be fine


----------



## noreen_uk

BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 3254980
> 
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"
> 
> View attachment 3254982



beautiful colour bbc and i love your cdc collections


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.




Meg, first my thoughts and prayers are with you and dear Misha. [emoji173]&#65039;

Second: wowza! Lovely collection. Very nice choices. I love it all. The espadrilles are too cute. I think we all have an intense start to our Hermes collecting and then things slow down. At least that's my theory. So relax and enjoy your goodies. You deserve them!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.




That closet!!!! [emoji7] And just shoes and accessories, not even clothes! Your haul is incredible too. I especially love those espadrilles and the la maison des carres twillies.


----------



## Keren16

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.




Your collection is incredible[emoji178]!
Everything well chosen (in my favorite colors)!
I hope Misha will be okay.  It's difficult watching a sick pet.  They are children, good friends, companions to us.
Many experiences & memories together.
Take care & enjoy your purchases!


----------



## riquita

Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here



Gorgeous, Seedlessplum! Black with pops of red is my favorite outfit combo!



megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



Wow! megt10! This took my breath away. If you don't mind me asking, what size is your picotin? I hope Misha a speedy recovery. 

[





BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 3254980
> 
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"
> 
> View attachment 3254982



So gorgeous BBC!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg, first my thoughts and prayers are with you and dear Misha. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Second: wowza! Lovely collection. Very nice choices. I love it all. The espadrilles are too cute. I think we all have an intense start to our Hermes collecting and then things slow down. At least that's my theory. So relax and enjoy your goodies. You deserve them!




Hope you are right about your Hermes collecting theory[emoji6]
I'll remember that thought & won't feel so bad about H temptations & why I purchased something[emoji56]
Many thanks, truly ![emoji178]


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Hope you are right about your Hermes collecting theory[emoji6]
> I'll remember that thought & won't feel so bad about H temptations & why I purchased something[emoji56]
> Many thanks, truly ![emoji178]




That's the experience of most of my friends who were into it before me. So relax and enjoy. Life is too short to fret about such things. [emoji12]


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's the experience of most of my friends who were into it before me. So relax and enjoy. Life is too short to fret about such things. [emoji12]




Thanks again!
I'll remember that too[emoji8]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

chincac said:


> Myrthe sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254159




Absolutely fabulous


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.




You have a wonderful collection, perfect for bringing to a permanent vacation or longer stay at ban island


----------



## H.C.LV.

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.


 
Everything is perfect Meg!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

I hope Misha gets well soon &#128149;


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.




Oh wow wow Wow I just saw this! What g[emoji7]RGEOUS pieces!!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



MegT10, that is quite a haul, my dear!! But after all of the stress you've been through with your darling dogs, you deserve this and more!! That anemone Constance is just incredible &#128525;&#128525;. And that Sieste shawl!! You have amassed a wonderfully colorful, happy collection.  

On another note, I'm sending you a huge hug for you and Misha. My little guy (in my avatar) had a tumor on one of his thyroid glands last summer, and after surgery and six rounds of chemo, I'm happy to report that he's healthy right now. I would have preferred to distract myself from the stress of the situation with Hermes, but alas, I ate my way through the situation and the only bags collected by me were under my eyes and around my waist!


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.


OMG *megt10 *~ my jaw  dropped when I see your H goodies ! What a great haul you got here! C18 in Anemone, Oh my oh my... I need oxygen&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; big congrats my dear


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here


Looking gorgeous here, now I'm twin with you on Kelly  belt&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 3254980
> 
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"
> 
> View attachment 3254982


My dear *BBC *, your "pinkapalooza" is powerful! I'm in love with your collection&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## weibandy

Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here



Love how you wove the behapis together.


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> Thank you for asking. Misha got to come home yesterday. He looks and feels horrible. The tumor probably was cancer won't know until the biopsy comes back next week. The surgeon feels that he got it all. I spent 7 hours at SCP at least 3 of which were with my wonderful SA. He kept my mind off everything. I left with 2 big bags filled with H goodies and an American Express email telling me I was nearing my credit limit . I left the house at 6 in the morning and didn't get home until almost 8 last night so I have not taken any pictures but I will today and post them.



I am sorry Misha is suffering!  That is stressful for him and you.

Glad that H was able to help and that your SA was a source of comfort.  I did chuckle about the email from Amex.  Sounds like you are going for it at H!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here



You look so beautiful dear Seedlessplum[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautiful Kelly belt! Can't beat RC and right now wherever I turn I see RC[emoji23][emoji23]... Enabling me to get something...anything in RC from H[emoji16]... Love your beautiful LV bag and I think H and LV go perfect together!



megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



 OMG OMG OMG! Meg you might just have given me a minor heart attack!!! Gosh you have amazing exquisite taste!!! Love everything you bought! That C in anemone is DIVINE and your bag collection is just STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... I am going to be coming back and drooling over your pictures for a very long time now [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]... It's TDF [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 3254980
> 
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"
> 
> View attachment 3254982




Wow!! I am drooling myself dear BBC! Gorgeous croc CDC [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## thyme

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Absolutely fabulous




thank you! 



Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here



you look great! 



megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



wow what a collection.. amazing wardrobes too..



BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"



congrats! 



purplepoodles said:


> Beautiful and a reminder that winter will end. Love the design and fabulous blue



thank you..yes can't wait for winter to end..



megt10 said:


> Love, love, love. Still waiting for my size to come in. Though I found lots of other goodies today. Pictures tomorrow.



thank you. hope you find the sandals soon!


----------



## thyme

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful sandals, love  the color and details&#128522; great score *chincac *!



thank you *atomic110*



noreen_uk said:


> beautiful sandal chincac ... i am sure you can't wait to wear this beauty ... congrats



thank you noreen_uk...yes i can't wait 



atomic110 said:


> My latest addition
> Something about belts and straps



congrats on your new belt kits!



meridian said:


> I'm a total tech geek so I've been looking forward to this purchase for a while!!



congrats on your new watch.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 3254980
> 
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"
> 
> View attachment 3254982



OMGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!! Is that Rose sheherazade with RGHW???????????


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



This is thrilling!!  Your collection is magnificent!  Congratulations to you for putting it together and thank you for sharing with us all!!


----------



## megt10

Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here



Love the whole look.


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 3254980
> 
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"
> 
> View attachment 3254982



So gorgeous. Congratulations. Love pink.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.


Sending Misha good wishes for a full recovery! Sound as though you have a great vet. 
Your H is, as always, smashing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## megt10

Bobmops said:


> OMG !! That some closet pic .... I'm passing out ... Love love love everything!
> Hope Misha will get better soon !





Seedlessplum said:


> I literally went insane here. Speechless! U have such an array of H collection! i wish i can dream of being in your closet later when i go to bed
> 
> And that constance is a perfect score! Congrats!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *megt,* you have your very own personal store ~ what fun to shop in your own closet!
> 
> Thanks for your pics too. I love how organized and how beautiful your H is merchandised. Kudos to you and your dedication to the H brand.



Thank you all so much. I have all my bags stored the same way. I have downsized my bag collection by more than half. I only keep what I love now and that I use.


----------



## **Chanel**

eternallove4bag said:


> Stopped by the store for a little something...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253958
> View attachment 3253959
> View attachment 3253960
> 
> 
> My new CSGM and KD



Such an enabling picture . Perfect shawl and matching KD, dear .
I shouldn't look in this thread - I don't have a GM in these colours yet and I always liked the Bougie lizzie KD...but I neeeeeeed to be good, ugh .
Many congratulations on two fabulous choices and enjoy in the best of health, dear .



christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254041
> View attachment 3254043



This is so beautiful, *christymarie*! Great find and a perfect classic, which will look great on you . Many congratulations and enjoy!



chincac said:


> Myrthe sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3254159



Lovely sandals, dear! Love the design and colors. Makes me want to go on a holiday to a sunny place (only rain here atm...) . Enjoy your new sandals !


----------



## megt10

noreen_uk said:


> OMG megt10 i love everything in these pictures and your bag collections are tdf ... your new constance is gorgeous ... hope to see some mod pic whenever you have time ... i don't mind moving to band island permanently if i have your collections  ... hope misha will be fine





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Meg, first my thoughts and prayers are with you and dear Misha. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Second: wowza! Lovely collection. Very nice choices. I love it all. The espadrilles are too cute. I think we all have an intense start to our Hermes collecting and then things slow down. At least that's my theory. So relax and enjoy your goodies. You deserve them!





LittleMsMelody said:


> That closet!!!! [emoji7] And just shoes and accessories, not even clothes! Your haul is incredible too. I especially love those espadrilles and the la maison des carres twillies.





Keren16 said:


> Your collection is incredible[emoji178]!
> Everything well chosen (in my favorite colors)!
> I hope Misha will be okay.  It's difficult watching a sick pet.  They are children, good friends, companions to us.
> Many experiences & memories together.
> Take care & enjoy your purchases!



Thank you all for the well wishes for Misha. I really appreciate it. Pocketbook Pup, I have been into the scarves and shawls for several years just never really wanted any of the bags. I have made up for lost time.


----------



## Notorious Pink

atomic110 said:


> My dear *BBC *, your "pinkapalooza" is powerful! I'm in love with your collection[emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks so much atomic! Feeling pink today! [emoji175]



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! I am drooling myself dear BBC! Gorgeous croc CDC [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]




Thanks so much! Did not ever think this would happen! [emoji92]



Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!! Is that Rose sheherazade with RGHW???????????




Aaaah....nope, sorry I_F - it DOES look like that in the first pic! I'm pretty sure it's fuchsia, definitely GHW. 

See in the 2nd pic the colors are more like IRL - and the belt and clic are both RGHW, you can see that the CDC is a bit different (but close!) I think what happened in the first pic, I wasn't actually that much up close, and the walls in my room are red, so maybe that reflected off the CDC a bit - the colors in the 2nd pic are more accurate. [emoji7]



megt10 said:


> So gorgeous. Congratulations. Love pink.




Thank you, Meg! [emoji8]


----------



## **Chanel**

meridian said:


> I'm a total tech geek so I've been looking forward to this purchase for a while!!



Looks great on your wrist, *meridian* !
Congratulations and enjoy!



LVbemerry said:


> Tosca + Anemone. Blue de malte will be buddies with Lindy



Cute couple and I love your beautiful Kelly .




Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here



Wow, you look stunning, Seedlessplum ! Absolutely perrrfect and you are rocking that Kelly belt!


----------



## megt10

riquita said:


> Gorgeous, Seedlessplum! Black with pops of red is my favorite outfit combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! megt10! This took my breath away. If you don't mind me asking, what size is your picotin? I hope Misha a speedy recovery.
> 
> [
> 
> So gorgeous BBC!





ThingumyPoppy said:


> You have a wonderful collection, perfect for bringing to a permanent vacation or longer stay at ban island





H.C.LV. said:


> Everything is perfect Meg!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> I hope Misha gets well soon &#128149;





BBC said:


> Oh wow wow Wow I just saw this! What g[emoji7]RGEOUS pieces!!!! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Thank you everyone. Misha is resting comfortably on my lap. I had to get back in bed because Rudy also wanted on my lap. Today Misha does not want to share mommy. 

Retail therapy and having Misha home has certainly lifted my spirits.


----------



## **Chanel**

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



Great haul, *megt* and I love your closet. 
I've also read about Misha, and I really hope Misha will be fine.
Will keep both of you in my prayers .




BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 3254980
> 
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"
> 
> View attachment 3254982



You are on a roll, *BBC* .
Love the CDC, I am sure you will rock it. Enjoy !


----------



## megt10

hclubfan said:


> MegT10, that is quite a haul, my dear!! But after all of the stress you've been through with your darling dogs, you deserve this and more!! That anemone Constance is just incredible &#128525;&#128525;. And that Sieste shawl!! You have amassed a wonderfully colorful, happy collection.
> 
> On another note, I'm sending you a huge hug for you and Misha. My little guy (in my avatar) had a tumor on one of his thyroid glands last summer, and after surgery and six rounds of chemo, I'm happy to report that he's healthy right now. I would have preferred to distract myself from the stress of the situation with Hermes, but alas, I ate my way through the situation and the only bags collected by me were under my eyes and around my waist!



Aw, thank you so much. I am so glad your adorable little man is healthy right now. I too have been eating my way through one crisis after another. I bought the H Apple Watch and have gotten a bit more motivated. I imagine chemotherapy will be the next thing for Misha if it's cancer which the surgeon said he thought it was when I asked him. I then started crying hysterically. So it's great to know you went through it and still have your baby. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## megt10

atomic110 said:


> OMG *megt10 *~ my jaw  dropped when I see your H goodies ! What a great haul you got here! C18 in Anemone, Oh my oh my... I need oxygen&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; big congrats my dear





weibandy said:


> I am sorry Misha is suffering!  That is stressful for him and you.
> 
> Glad that H was able to help and that your SA was a source of comfort.  I did chuckle about the email from Amex.  Sounds like you are going for it at H!!





eternallove4bag said:


> You look so beautiful dear Seedlessplum[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautiful Kelly belt! Can't beat RC and right now wherever I turn I see RC[emoji23][emoji23]... Enabling me to get something...anything in RC from H[emoji16]... Love your beautiful LV bag and I think H and LV go perfect together!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG! Meg you might just have given me a minor heart attack!!! Gosh you have amazing exquisite taste!!! Love everything you bought! That C in anemone is DIVINE and your bag collection is just STUNNING[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... I am going to be coming back and drooling over your pictures for a very long time now [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]... It's TDF [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! I am drooling myself dear BBC! Gorgeous croc CDC [emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]





chincac said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> wow what a collection.. amazing wardrobes too..
> 
> 
> 
> congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you..yes can't wait for winter to end..
> 
> 
> 
> thank you. hope you find the sandals soon!





weibandy said:


> This is thrilling!!  Your collection is magnificent!  Congratulations to you for putting it together and thank you for sharing with us all!!



Thanks so much everyone. You are all very kind.


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> Aw, thank you so much. I am so glad your adorable little man is healthy right now. I too have been eating my way through one crisis after another. I bought the H Apple Watch and have gotten a bit more motivated. I imagine chemotherapy will be the next thing for Misha if it's cancer which the surgeon said he thought it was when I asked him. I then started crying hysterically. So it's great to know you went through it and still have your baby. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## megt10

Scarf and Glove said:


> Sending Misha good wishes for a full recovery! Sound as though you have a great vet.
> Your H is, as always, smashing. Thanks for sharing.





**Chanel** said:


> Great haul, *megt* and I love your closet.
> I've also read about Misha, and I really hope Misha will be fine.
> Will keep both of you in my prayers .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a roll, *BBC* .
> Love the CDC, I am sure you will rock it. Enjoy !



Thank you both so much. Prayers are always appreciated.

To answer a previous question my picotin is a pm size.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.




Absolutely beautiful and amazing collection! Congrats! My best wishes for Misha also.


----------



## AvrilShower

A quiet purchase from ban island &#129296;&#129296;[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## AvrilShower

christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254041
> View attachment 3254043



The color is so nice! Big congrats!!!



chincac said:


> Myrthe sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254159




Beautiful simply beautiful! Congrats!!!



meridian said:


> I'm a total tech geek so I've been looking forward to this purchase for a while!!



Cool watch! My DH has one and he loves it! 



atomic110 said:


> My latest addition [emoji38][emoji38]
> Something about belts and straps [emoji6][emoji6]
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/7c/75/e8/7c75e893f13d41b4a6134a25c91b4617.jpg



WOWOWOWOW!!! Every piece is gorgeous! Congratulations!!!



megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



Big congrats!!! Constance is on my Wishlist [emoji7][emoji7]



BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 3254980
> 
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"
> 
> View attachment 3254982




Big congrats!!! We are scarf twins!


----------



## Chubbymoo

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



Can I move in to your closet?! Congrats Meg on your wonderful h collection. Don't stay in ban island too long cause I'll be missing your amazing posts. Also hope your baby heals with time and the biopsy is benign.


----------



## scarf1

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.


Wow! Wow! Everything is beautiful!


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely beautiful and amazing collection! Congrats! My best wishes for Misha also.


Thank you for the good wishes. 


AvrilShower said:


> A quiet purchase from ban island &#129296;&#129296;[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3255234


Fabulous. So want those purse charms.


AvrilShower said:


> The color is so nice! Big congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful simply beautiful! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool watch! My DH has one and he loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> WOWOWOWOW!!! Every piece is gorgeous! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats!!! Constance is on my Wishlist [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats!!! We are scarf twins!


Thank you. I want the Constance 24 as well.


Chubbymoo said:


> Can I move in to your closet?! Congrats Meg on your wonderful h collection. Don't stay in ban island too long cause I'll be missing your amazing posts. Also hope your baby heals with time and the biopsy is benign.


. Thank you. I am praying that will be the case. 


scarf1 said:


> Wow! Wow! Everything is beautiful!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Ms Bunny

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.




Wowza!!!!  What an amazing haul!  Your Constance is TDF!!  Congrats on everything. Much love to Misha [emoji178]


----------



## PrestigeH

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.




Oh my goodness!!! Look at ur wardrobe. It is huge. That's a very very huge collection. Megt congratulations to all the new items. Am sure will look great on you. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> 
> View attachment 3254980
> 
> 
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"
> 
> View attachment 3254982




Beautiful nice collection u have there. Sweet looking. [emoji3]


----------



## thyme

AvrilShower said:


> Beautiful simply beautiful! Congrats!!!



thank you


----------



## PrestigeH

AvrilShower said:


> A quiet purchase from ban island &#129296;&#129296;[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3255234




Congrats AvrilShower. I love the charms. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bobmops

AvrilShower said:


> A quiet purchase from ban island &#129296;&#129296;[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3255234



Great eye candy ! Love the Pegasus!!


----------



## atelierforward

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.


Holy moly! Meg - your collection is stunning.  At least your stay on ban island will give you plenty of color options.  Wear them well and best wishes to your doggie for a speedy recovery.


----------



## christymarie340

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.




Omg Meg, look at your beautiful collection, wow!!! I haven't "seen" you in ages, I'm glad life is finding you well[emoji253] congrats on all the new additions!!


----------



## christymarie340

Thanks everyone for all the love! Every time I try and multi quote it jams up, so forgive me for not thanking you all individually! It's so fun to share-congrats again to everyone on their new additions!![emoji320]


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



First: I hope Misha heals quickly and completely.

Second: Everything is just so beautiful!!!

Third: We should be cell mates on Ban Island!


----------



## marbella8

christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254041
> View attachment 3254043



Congrats! So happy you found such a beautiful bag !!!!! I have an Etrusque-Kelly in Clemence and it is a little lighter in color I feel, but could be the lighting and/or Clemence and Fjord. So gorgeous this bag of yours!!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

riquita said:


> Gorgeous, Seedlessplum! Black with pops of red is my favorite outfit combo!



Thanks, riquita


----------



## Seedlessplum

atomic110 said:


> Looking gorgeous here, now I'm twin with you on Kelly  belt&#128518;&#128518;



My pleasure to be belt twins with u! I couldn't have enough of it. Thinking of another one in pink &#128517;


----------



## Seedlessplum

weibandy said:


> Love how you wove the behapis together.



Thank you, weibandy


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> You look so beautiful dear Seedlessplum[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Beautiful Kelly belt! Can't beat RC and right now wherever I turn I see RC[emoji23][emoji23]... Enabling me to get something...anything in RC from H[emoji16]... Love your beautiful LV bag and I think H and LV go perfect



Thanks dear and i really hope u can get something u like in RC. Its such a nice sweet red.

But i need to clarify, i didnt buy the LV clutch. I love it but its a little to small for me...


----------



## Seedlessplum

Thank you, my lovely TPFers and H enablers 



megt10 said:


> Love the whole look.







**Chanel** said:


> Looks great on your wrist, *meridian* !
> Congratulations and enjoy!
> 
> Cute couple and I love your beautiful Kelly .
> 
> 
> Wow, you look stunning, Seedlessplum ! Absolutely perrrfect and you are rocking that Kelly belt!


----------



## trishaluvslv

christymarie340 said:


> She's new to me and I'm still trying to figure out what the official color is...maybe noisette? I've always wanted a fjord bag, I'm so happy[emoji4] look at that veining[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254041
> View attachment 3254043



This is really stunning...I'm so envious dear...I adore pre loved bags...they ooze sexy slouch   any luck with the color/leather?


----------



## Seedlessplum

chincac said:


> you look great!



Thank you, chincac!


----------



## caixinbaobao

Just got a dogon wallet in graphite today( the slim one not the wide one) don't know how to send the pic on


----------



## Seedlessplum

caixinbaobao said:


> Just got a dogon wallet in graphite today( the slim one not the wide one) don't know how to send the pic on



Hello! You can download the TPF app in your mobile devices and upload directly. Or you can learn from this http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html
Cheers!


----------



## Lollipop15

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



Omg everything is so beautiful! Congrats! And I love your closet 



BBC said:


> UHG Arrived!!!
> I believe I am in the midst of a "pinkapalooza"



Wow another pink bracelet! All your pink goodies are gorgeous! 



Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here



Look great! I'm loving my kelly belt as well


----------



## Suzie

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



Wow, Meg everything is spectacular but I especially love the Constance. 

I hope your boy will be fine, sending hugs across the oceans.


----------



## noreen_uk

AvrilShower said:


> A quiet purchase from ban island &#129296;&#129296;[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3255234



fab purchase avrilshower


----------



## eternallove4bag

AvrilShower said:


> A quiet purchase from ban island &#129296;&#129296;[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3255234



Nice! I will be joining you pretty soon too my friend and then we can sneak from the island for super short visits to the H store [emoji3][emoji3]... Love the Pegasus and the charms [emoji173]&#65039;



Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks dear and i really hope u can get something u like in RC. Its such a nice sweet red.
> 
> But i need to clarify, i didnt buy the LV clutch. I love it but its a little to small for me...



Me too dear Seedlessplum.. RC is magical[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I loved the clutch but I was actually referring to your amarante Brea[emoji7][emoji7]....Love that bag! I think I spied that right?


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Me too dear Seedlessplum.. RC is magical[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I loved the clutch but I was actually referring to your amarante Brea[emoji7][emoji7]....Love that bag! I think I spied that right?



U are one sharped-eyes genie! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> U are one sharped-eyes genie! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Hehehe! I have admired that bag forever now[emoji6]


----------



## megt10

Ms Bunny said:


> Wowza!!!!  What an amazing haul!  Your Constance is TDF!!  Congrats on everything. Much love to Misha [emoji178]


Thank you so much.


PrestigeH said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Look at ur wardrobe. It is huge. That's a very very huge collection. Megt congratulations to all the new items. Am sure will look great on you. [emoji3][emoji3]


You are always so kind. Thank you.


atelierforward said:


> Holy moly! Meg - your collection is stunning.  At least your stay on ban island will give you plenty of color options.  Wear them well and best wishes to your doggie for a speedy recovery.


Thank you.


christymarie340 said:


> Omg Meg, look at your beautiful collection, wow!!! I haven't "seen" you in ages, I'm glad life is finding you well[emoji253] congrats on all the new additions!!


Christy, good to see you here. I have gone over to the orange side.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> First: I hope Misha heals quickly and completely.
> 
> Second: Everything is just so beautiful!!!
> 
> Third: We should be cell mates on Ban Island!


Yes, we can live on Ban Island together.  Well until my SO comes in. Then I will have to swim for the mainland.


Lollipop15 said:


> Omg everything is so beautiful! Congrats! And I love your closet
> 
> 
> 
> Wow another pink bracelet! All your pink goodies are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Look great! I'm loving my kelly belt as well


Thank you so much.


Suzie said:


> Wow, Meg everything is spectacular but I especially love the Constance.
> 
> I hope your boy will be fine, sending hugs across the oceans.



Thanks, Suzie.


----------



## Seedlessplum

AvrilShower said:


> A quiet purchase from ban island &#129296;&#129296;[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3255234



Thats a cute description 
Cute charms and nice scarf too!


----------



## atomic110

AvrilShower said:


> WOWOWOWOW!!! Every piece is gorgeous! Congratulations!!!





AvrilShower said:


> A quiet purchase from ban island &#129296;&#129296;[emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3255234


 
Thanks * AvrilShower*! We are scarf twins and I'm staying in ban  island too&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## christymarie340

trishaluvslv said:


> This is really stunning...I'm so envious dear...I adore pre loved bags...they ooze sexy slouch   any luck with the color/leather?




Thanks Trishaluvslv! I'm 99% sure it's estruque ...definitely fjord


----------



## fatcat2523

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



Wow...your collection is AMAZING. It is better any H store lol


----------



## eternallove4bag

When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291



OMG, major congrats on your BI KD GHW unicorn ~ so happy to be your twin with it. 

Your La Promenade CSGM is gorgeous too, those colors are perfect for this season.


----------



## AnushkaD

Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.


----------



## lulilu

^^^great color!


----------



## trishaluvslv

AnushkaD said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.



fabulous color....go....run, dont; walk....ghw


----------



## AnushkaD

Thank you, I appreciate your reply and enthusiasm. I have a few days so will wait to see the majority response.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnushkaD said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.



Say YES, *Anushka*!!! It is a great splash of color and personally, I love it especially with GHW.  

What I initially thought was, "Grab it and run!" after paying for it of course.


----------



## bunnycat

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



Megt- these are all so beautiful! I am really jealous of the mythiques Phoenix twilly. I can only hope one will show up on h.com sometime! I'm so sorry you are going through such pain with little Misha and hope things turn out ok. I have an elderly cat with health problems. It is hard sometimes, I know.


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291




Oh my goodness. Ur store has lots of KD. Please tell me which store pleaseeeeeeee. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299; I need to go over now!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PrestigeH

AnushkaD said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.




Poppy Orange!!!! I will take it. Also GHW is a plus for me. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AnushkaD said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.



All of your concerns are very valid... I will say this about Poppy... it's absolutely amazing. It is the best orange H has done IMO.. VERY rich and just gorgeous. It is so pretty and with GHW I would faint. I'm not kidding. The only only only concern I have is the size of the bag. Orange Poppy is named POP-PY is named that for a reason. IT POPS. So if that scares you... then think hard. Orange is actually a very versatile color too... 

I honestly think that bc you said you like some pop... you will fall in love as soon as you see her. Now go!! We would not steer you wrong!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291



My eyes just popped out of my head... that KD!!! 
Congrats on that unicorn!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Seedlessplum said:


> No H bags here. Only my new kelly belt in rouge casaque and behapi bracelets for action shot at a LV cocktail event. But i think H and LV go in perfect harmony.
> Hope mod won't chase the hell out of me here



*Uhm... excuse me but we're going to have to issue a citation for your post!!!! YOU ARE.....

P E R F E C T I O N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



other fabulous HAUL!!!! I feel like a broken record... I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!
That Constance is amazing!!!! And this is crazy but I had my eye on ALL THREE of those twillies!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Blueboxes

My last purchase till July ( at least ), as I am saving up for another bag ... I allow one scarf purchase per season ( maybe a little format if it is love only ) .... This is it for SS16 Annie Faivre "Maitre de la Foret " ( pic is from my Insta ). 
Till July ... I will nourish my H addiction with pictures of all your purchases.
Love to all &#127818;&#127818;&#127818;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## TankerToad

Blueboxes said:


> My last purchase till July ( at least ), as I am saving up for another bag ... I allow one scarf purchase per season ( maybe a little format if it is love only ) .... This is it for SS16 Annie Faivre "Maitre de la Foret " ( pic is from my Insta ).
> Till July ... I will nourish my H addiction with pictures of all your purchases.
> Love to all &#127818;&#127818;&#127818;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



What an ethereal photo. Nice choice. Lasting beauty.


----------



## Notorious Pink

AnushkaD said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.




Get it!!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291



Congrats! I have grown to love exotic bracelets, thanks to enablers like you 
I hope to have my first one in exotic skin soon!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Uhm... excuse me but we're going to have to issue a citation for your post!!!! YOU ARE.....
> 
> P E R F E C T I O N!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Thank you! I am so so flattered!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Blueboxes said:


> My last purchase till July ( at least ), as I am saving up for another bag ... I allow one scarf purchase per season ( maybe a little format if it is love only ) .... This is it for SS16 Annie Faivre "Maitre de la Foret " ( pic is from my Insta ).
> Till July ... I will nourish my H addiction with pictures of all your purchases.
> Love to all &#127818;&#127818;&#127818;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Its a wonderful piece. Hope you can show some of your action pics with the beautiful scarf on.


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291


Congrats my  dear * eternallove *! Wise choices~ and please drive safely&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## atomic110

AnushkaD said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.


I agreed with IF and most of TPF members point of view here &#128522;&#128522; Good luck


Israeli_Flava said:


> All of your concerns are very valid... I will say this about Poppy... it's absolutely amazing. It is the best orange H has done IMO.. VERY rich and just gorgeous. It is so pretty and with GHW I would faint. I'm not kidding. The only only only concern I have is the size of the bag. Orange Poppy is named POP-PY is named that for a reason. IT POPS. So if that scares you... then think hard. Orange is actually a very versatile color too...
> 
> I honestly think that bc you said you like some pop... you will fall in love as soon as you see her. Now go!! We would not steer you wrong!!


+1


----------



## MYH

megt10 said:


> Ok, I will have to catch up later but here are my purchases and a picture of my entire collection. Most of it was amassed this year. I will be moving to BAN ISLAND PERMANENTLY! I wore the shawl out of the store so I don't know the cw. The Lindy is a 26 in Orange. I left the store and was doing some walking around while waiting for word from the vet when my SA sent me a text and asked if I could come back. I said yes and there it was a Constance 18 in Anemone. I had thought that it would be too small but after seeing Kat and the stuff she could get into hers I tried it and everything fit. I love it.



Omg Meg! You did some serious damage. But it's all so pretty!  I've got the MP twillies on my wish list too. And of course the bags but I am still on bag ban island after buying two new ones in Vegas this past Dec. your bag collection has me drooling,  love it all! Thanks for sharing your loot with us.


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291



Beautiful !!! 
Please post action pics !!! You been missed greatly &#128148;
( tried to put together  Chanel outfit inspired by you ... looks nothing like your elegant looks ... Need some coaching on that ...&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Bobmops

Blueboxes said:


> My last purchase till July ( at least ), as I am saving up for another bag ... I allow one scarf purchase per season ( maybe a little format if it is love only ) .... This is it for SS16 Annie Faivre "Maitre de la Foret " ( pic is from my Insta ).
> Till July ... I will nourish my H addiction with pictures of all your purchases.
> Love to all &#127818;&#127818;&#127818;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Great soft colors ! Love it &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## AnushkaD

Thank you to all you wonderful ladies who have provided guidance, I really appreciate your advice as over the years I have followed the tips offered and they have been the most valuable tips available on the web. You ladies know what you're talking about and are sincere in your messages. Thank you.


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291



i really love blue izmir  i need this kd badly  i really love your sa she always know how to find a great items for you ... another great purchases hun ... i really can't catch up to your speed on shawl and KD


----------



## noreen_uk

Blueboxes said:


> My last purchase till July ( at least ), as I am saving up for another bag ... I allow one scarf purchase per season ( maybe a little format if it is love only ) .... This is it for SS16 Annie Faivre "Maitre de la Foret " ( pic is from my Insta ).
> Till July ... I will nourish my H addiction with pictures of all your purchases.
> Love to all &#127818;&#127818;&#127818;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



love this design so beautiful


----------



## Miss Al

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291



Congrats! I love Blue Izmir croc... it's heavenly.


----------



## Jadeite

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291




Of course you had to run to the store who wouldn't for such lovely things? Congrats on the KD.


----------



## mygoodies

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291




KD Twinnie!! Despite of the bright colors I've worn this gorgeous bracelet with pretty much every color of my wardrobe. Seems H blues to be perfect neutrals. Major congrats finding this BEAUTY my dear


----------



## megt10

fatcat2523 said:


> Wow...your collection is AMAZING. It is better any H store lol


Thank you.


eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291


 Love the shawl it is gorgeous.


AnushkaD said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.


I think that you should get it. I would love poppy orange. Does the size work for you?


bunnycat said:


> Megt- these are all so beautiful! I am really jealous of the mythiques Phoenix twilly. I can only hope one will show up on h.com sometime! I'm so sorry you are going through such pain with little Misha and hope things turn out ok. I have an elderly cat with health problems. It is hard sometimes, I know.


Thank you so much. 


Israeli_Flava said:


> other fabulous HAUL!!!! I feel like a broken record... I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!
> That Constance is amazing!!!! And this is crazy but I had my eye on ALL THREE of those twillies!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo



LOL, thank you. You should get the twillys they really fabulous.


----------



## SandySummer

eternallove4bag said:


> When my SA called that my blue Izmir KD was in I of course like any other rational H customer did what is natural... I RAN to the store.. Ok fine I didn't run to the store but I ran to my car and then drove fast to the store [emoji3][emoji51][emoji23]... And once there I couldn't leave the store without another.. Yup.. Shawl.. So here's my purchase from today.....{ATTACH]3256293[/ATTACH] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256290
> View attachment 3256291




Beautiful!!! The blue Izmir isnstunning


----------



## megt10

Blueboxes said:


> My last purchase till July ( at least ), as I am saving up for another bag ... I allow one scarf purchase per season ( maybe a little format if it is love only ) .... This is it for SS16 Annie Faivre "Maitre de la Foret " ( pic is from my Insta ).
> Till July ... I will nourish my H addiction with pictures of all your purchases.
> Love to all &#127818;&#127818;&#127818;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


What a beautiful choice.


MYH said:


> Omg Meg! You did some serious damage. But it's all so pretty!  I've got the MP twillies on my wish list too. And of course the bags but I am still on bag ban island after buying two new ones in Vegas this past Dec. your bag collection has me drooling,  love it all! Thanks for sharing your loot with us.


Thank you. I need to be banished to Ban Island for good.


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, major congrats on your BI KD GHW unicorn ~ so happy to be your twin with it.
> 
> Your La Promenade CSGM is gorgeous too, those colors are perfect for this season.



Thank you my dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; so honored to be your twin on the BI KD. It's so beautiful that I can't help staring it[emoji170][emoji170]



PrestigeH said:


> Oh my goodness. Ur store has lots of KD. Please tell me which store pleaseeeeeeee. &#129299;&#129299;&#129299; I need to go over now!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



My darling friend come on over anytime [emoji8][emoji8]... I wish my store had lots of KDs [emoji30]... But I have to give the credit to my SA for locating these beauties and then transferring them over for me[emoji6]



Israeli_Flava said:


> My eyes just popped out of my head... that KD!!!
> 
> Congrats on that unicorn!!!!



Thank you my dear IF [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... So happy to get this unicorn [emoji4]



Seedlessplum said:


> Congrats! I have grown to love exotic bracelets, thanks to enablers like you
> 
> I hope to have my first one in exotic skin soon!



Thank you my dear and we are all pretty bad enablers here [emoji51][emoji51]... I wasn't into them either but looking at all the beautiful pictures on the forum and my SA now I am completely in love[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;...looking forward to seeing your exotic KD soon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



atomic110 said:


> Congrats my  dear * eternallove *! Wise choices~ and please drive safely[emoji38][emoji38]



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I reached safely both to and from the store [emoji3][emoji3]



Bobmops said:


> Beautiful !!!
> 
> Please post action pics !!! You been missed greatly [emoji174]
> 
> ( tried to put together  Chanel outfit inspired by you ... looks nothing like your elegant looks ... Need some coaching on that ...[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8].. Sure you mean me?... I wouldn't know how to put together a Chanel outfit [emoji30][emoji23]...I always the casual dresser[emoji51]



noreen_uk said:


> i really love blue izmir  i need this kd badly  i really love your sa she always know how to find a great items for you ... another great purchases hun ... i really can't catch up to your speed on shawl and KD



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... This color is so much more vibrant IRL and pictures don't do it justice.. I hope you find it my dear especially when I know you love the color blue[emoji170][emoji170]... I love my SA too.. I asked her for a blue Lizzie KD and there was none so what does she do? She gets me this unicorn. Apparently there were only 2 left in the company so I just got lucky thanks to her!



Miss Al said:


> Congrats! I love Blue Izmir croc... it's heavenly.



Thank you so much Miss Al! I am in awe of your beautiful collection of KDs and CDCs[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Jadeite said:


> Of course you had to run to the store who wouldn't for such lovely things? Congrats on the KD.



Hehehe! Thank you my dear Jadeite[emoji8][emoji8]... That's why I love this forum. No one else will be able to understand [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



mygoodies said:


> KD Twinnie!! Despite of the bright colors I've worn this gorgeous bracelet with pretty much every color of my wardrobe. Seems H blues to be perfect neutrals. Major congrats finding this BEAUTY my dear




So happy to be twins with you my dear mygoodies [emoji170][emoji170]... I am just loving this beautiful color! I was not a blue girl but this BI has totally converted me now[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Love the shawl it is gorgeous.
> 
> I think that you should get it. I would love poppy orange. Does the size work for you?
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> LOL, thank you. You should get the twillys they really fabulous.



Thank you so much dear meg... Can't seem to get enough of Promenade this season [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



SandySummer said:


> Beautiful!!! The blue Izmir isnstunning




Thank you so much SandySummer [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am so in love with this color[emoji170]


----------



## Seedlessplum

AnushkaD said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.



Firstly, congratulations to u on getting an offer!

Orange + GHW is (to me) Hermes classic color. I will definitely take it.
What kind of situations will i not?
- if i don't like the size 35, or
- if i am only going to buy just ONE Birkin and orange is not my first choice color.

Its an expensive bag, so i won't comprise on my choice. HTH!


----------



## eternallove4bag

AnushkaD said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.



I think poppy orange is a beautiful color and I just got my B35 in clemence with GHW so the size, hw color and leather I find perfect! But you need to love the color. This will be a beautiful pop of color but it will be bright. Is there anyway to take the bag a little outside the store and see it in natural light? Sometimes the store light can be a bit deceiving. I do that with some of the bags just so I can be sure of how the color will look outside. 



Blueboxes said:


> My last purchase till July ( at least ), as I am saving up for another bag ... I allow one scarf purchase per season ( maybe a little format if it is love only ) .... This is it for SS16 Annie Faivre "Maitre de la Foret " ( pic is from my Insta ).
> 
> Till July ... I will nourish my H addiction with pictures of all your purchases.
> 
> Love to all [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous choice Blueboxes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And please teach me some discipline too [emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Firstly, congratulations to u on getting an offer!
> 
> Orange + GHW is (to me) Hermes classic color. I will definitely take it.
> What kind of situations will i not?
> - if i don't like the size 35, or
> - if i am only going to buy just ONE Birkin and orange is not my first choice color.
> 
> Its an expensive bag, so i won't comprise on my choice. HTH!




+1... Well said


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> +1... Well said




+2 Totally agree. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> +1... Well said







PrestigeH said:


> +2 Totally agree. [emoji3]



 to both of you


----------



## atelierforward

I went to H this week to look for a small spring bag. The only small GP on display was in toile, but I told the SA what I was looking for and he emerged from the back room with several options, including this tiny little beauty who immediately came home with me! 

Bougainvillea GP PM 30. She is like a happy little ray of sunshine.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atelierforward said:


> I went to H this week to look for a small spring bag. The only small GP on display was in toile, but I told the SA what I was looking for and he emerged from the back room with several options, including this tiny little beauty who immediately came home with me!
> 
> 
> 
> Bougainvillea GP PM 30. She is like a happy little ray of sunshine.




What a beautiful happy color!! Love it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; many congrats atelierforward!


----------



## Bobmops

atelierforward said:


> I went to H this week to look for a small spring bag. The only small GP on display was in toile, but I told the SA what I was looking for and he emerged from the back room with several options, including this tiny little beauty who immediately came home with me!
> 
> Bougainvillea GP PM 30. She is like a happy little ray of sunshine.



Great color ! Enjoy your bag !


----------



## AvrilShower

atelierforward said:


> I went to H this week to look for a small spring bag. The only small GP on display was in toile, but I told the SA what I was looking for and he emerged from the back room with several options, including this tiny little beauty who immediately came home with me!
> 
> Bougainvillea GP PM 30. She is like a happy little ray of sunshine.



This is a beautiful bag! The color pops so well! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AnushkaD

Seedlessplum said:


> Firstly, congratulations to u on getting an offer!
> 
> Orange + GHW is (to me) Hermes classic color. I will definitely take it.
> What kind of situations will i not?
> - if i don't like the size 35, or
> - if i am only going to buy just ONE Birkin and orange is not my first choice color.
> 
> Its an expensive bag, so i won't comprise on my choice. HTH!



Thanks, it is my second, the first is a black 35 phw and is perfect so wanted to try a bright colour this time.  I know in London it is extremely difficult to get a bag and I am not a vip so no special orders but I have been working with one SA in Harrods who has really come through for me so don't want to regret not taking it.


----------



## AnushkaD

eternallove4bag said:


> I think poppy orange is a beautiful color and I just got my B35 in clemence with GHW so the size, hw color and leather I find perfect! But you need to love the color. This will be a beautiful pop of color but it will be bright. Is there anyway to take the bag a little outside the store and see it in natural light? Sometimes the store light can be a bit deceiving. I do that with some of the bags just so I can be sure of how the color will look outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous choice Blueboxes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And please teach me some discipline too [emoji51]



Dear eternallove4bag, I am so pleased to read you have one and you find it "perfect". I would love to see a picture, or two, of you carrying it. I wish I could take it in natural light but it is not possible, I asked. Thanks so much, your response is really helpful. All of you ladies are so supportive.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

AnushkaD said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time. I need some guidance. I have been offered a B35 Clemence in poppy orange with GHW. Hard to tell the real colour in the store and am worried it is too flashy. I'm 48 and tend to wear classic colours but do like some pop of colour. Any thoughts? . Also worried if I don't take it I will never be offered again. This is London. Too many customers and not enough stock. Thanks so much for any advice.


I think you need to try it on and see how comfortable you're with wearing an orange bag. Also, for me 35 is heavy  so it's another thing to consider. Since you're in London you could always try Paris. It's only 2 h away by Eurostar


----------



## SugarMama

atelierforward said:


> I went to H this week to look for a small spring bag. The only small GP on display was in toile, but I told the SA what I was looking for and he emerged from the back room with several options, including this tiny little beauty who immediately came home with me!
> 
> Bougainvillea GP PM 30. She is like a happy little ray of sunshine.



Super loving this!


----------



## AnushkaD

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I think you need to try it on and see how comfortable you're with wearing an orange bag. Also, for me 35 is heavy  so it's another thing to consider. Since you're in London you could always try Paris. It's only 2 h away by Eurostar



Thanks-been tempted to go back to Paris, managed to get my first B there last summer, but think I'm going to go for it, would love to see eternallove4bag's pictures if she has any.


----------



## eternallove4bag

AnushkaD said:


> Dear eternallove4bag, I am so pleased to read you have one and you find it "perfect". I would love to see a picture, or two, of you carrying it. I wish I could take it in natural light but it is not possible, I asked. Thanks so much, your response is really helpful. All of you ladies are so supportive.




Hi Anushka, I got my B35 with GHW in etain. I find the size, leather and hw totally perfect! I understand some stores don't allow the bags to leave the store.. I hope some of the ladies who have this color can help out with mod shots. Have you checked the B thread on the H forum? That may help you too. All the best!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

AnushkaD said:


> Dear eternallove4bag, I am so pleased to read you have one and you find it "perfect". I would love to see a picture, or two, of you carrying it. I wish I could take it in natural light but it is not possible, I asked. Thanks so much, your response is really helpful. All of you ladies are so supportive.




So sorry if I confused you with the color. I don't have orange [emoji51][emoji51].. I meant I find the size, leather and hw totally perfect


----------



## atelierforward

SugarMama said:


> Super loving this!


Thank you so much ladies! Can't wait for spring weather so I can take this spring beauty out to play.


----------



## atelierforward

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beautiful happy color!! Love it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; many congrats atelierforward!





Bobmops said:


> Great color ! Enjoy your bag !





AvrilShower said:


> This is a beautiful bag! The color pops so well! Congratulations!!!





SugarMama said:


> Super loving this!



Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## AnushkaD

eternallove4bag said:


> Hi Anushka, I got my B35 with GHW in etain. I find the size, leather and hw totally perfect! I understand some stores don't allow the bags to leave the store.. I hope some of the ladies who have this color can help out with mod shots. Have you checked the B thread on the H forum? That may help you too. All the best!  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks, I misunderstood you, I'm sorry. I will try some of the other threads though as suggested, Anushka


----------



## eternallove4bag

AnushkaD said:


> Thanks, I misunderstood you, I'm sorry. I will try some of the other threads though as suggested, Anushka




 please keep us posted on what you decide my dear[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AnushkaD

I will do that &#128525;


----------



## tannfran

AnushkaD said:


> I will do that &#128525;




Orange poppy Clemence with gold hardware in natural light.  Hope it helps.


----------



## AnushkaD

tannfran said:


> Orange poppy Clemence with gold hardware in natural light.  Hope it helps.



Wow Tannfran, that is beautiful, thanks so much, it is very kind of you to do this. I hope you're enjoying your bag &#128522;


----------



## tannfran

AnushkaD said:


> Wow Tannfran, that is beautiful, thanks so much, it is very kind of you to do this. I hope you're enjoying your bag &#128522;




Thank you...happy to help.  Love this bag&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;.  Good luck with yours.


----------



## na294

Though less exciting than a Birkin or Kelly I just got my first Victoria  I was looking for a new workhorse bag that closes securely. And since I don't have any black bags I went with black. Anyway I'm so happy and wanted to share ! Also got a tea kettle


----------



## PrestigeH

atelierforward said:


> I went to H this week to look for a small spring bag. The only small GP on display was in toile, but I told the SA what I was looking for and he emerged from the back room with several options, including this tiny little beauty who immediately came home with me!
> 
> 
> 
> Bougainvillea GP PM 30. She is like a happy little ray of sunshine.




Ur GP is beautiful. She looks like a very beautiful flower due to the colour. Enjoy[emoji3].


----------



## PrestigeH

tannfran said:


> Orange poppy Clemence with gold hardware in natural light.  Hope it helps.




Nice orange. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrestigeH

na294 said:


> Though less exciting than a Birkin or Kelly I just got my first Victoria  I was looking for a new workhorse bag that closes securely. And since I don't have any black bags I went with black. Anyway I'm so happy and wanted to share ! Also got a tea kettle
> 
> View attachment 3257527
> 
> View attachment 3257528




Great choice. Victoria is a very good and useful bag. Time for tea too. Nice tea pot. [emoji3]


----------



## Fgl11

Blueboxes said:


> My last purchase till July ( at least ), as I am saving up for another bag ... I allow one scarf purchase per season ( maybe a little format if it is love only ) .... This is it for SS16 Annie Faivre "Maitre de la Foret " ( pic is from my Insta ).
> 
> Till July ... I will nourish my H addiction with pictures of all your purchases.
> 
> Love to all [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tannfran said:


> Orange poppy Clemence with gold hardware in natural light.  Hope it helps.



Wow!! That's a stunner [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



na294 said:


> Though less exciting than a Birkin or Kelly I just got my first Victoria  I was looking for a new workhorse bag that closes securely. And since I don't have any black bags I went with black. Anyway I'm so happy and wanted to share ! Also got a tea kettle
> 
> View attachment 3257527
> 
> View attachment 3257528




I LOVE Victoria! Such an understated bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have been wanting one forever!! Beautiful purchases [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## meridian

na294 said:


> Though less exciting than a Birkin or Kelly I just got my first Victoria  I was looking for a new workhorse bag that closes securely. And since I don't have any black bags I went with black. Anyway I'm so happy and wanted to share ! Also got a tea kettle
> 
> View attachment 3257527
> 
> View attachment 3257528


Great bag, looks very practical


----------



## meridian

tannfran said:


> Orange poppy Clemence with gold hardware in natural light.  Hope it helps.


Love this color!  So happy!


----------



## meridian

atelierforward said:


> I went to H this week to look for a small spring bag. The only small GP on display was in toile, but I told the SA what I was looking for and he emerged from the back room with several options, including this tiny little beauty who immediately came home with me!
> 
> Bougainvillea GP PM 30. She is like a happy little ray of sunshine.


Great color!  Congrats!


----------



## meridian

Not exactly a true Hermes purchase but I saw this at my local HomeGoods store and it made me smile and I had to bring it home.


----------



## PrestigeH

meridian said:


> Not exactly a true Hermes purchase but I saw this at my local HomeGoods store and it made me smile and I had to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257770




[emoji16] It made me smile too. Glad u brought it home. [emoji3]


----------



## Fgl11

meridian said:


> Not exactly a true Hermes purchase but I saw this at my local HomeGoods store and it made me smile and I had to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257770




Wow - love it!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

meridian said:


> Not exactly a true Hermes purchase but I saw this at my local HomeGoods store and it made me smile and I had to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257770



Ooh l like it too
Hehe


----------



## Seedlessplum

atelierforward said:


> I went to H this week to look for a small spring bag. The only small GP on display was in toile, but I told the SA what I was looking for and he emerged from the back room with several options, including this tiny little beauty who immediately came home with me!
> 
> Bougainvillea GP PM 30. She is like a happy little ray of sunshine.



Awwww. She is so beautiful. Congratulations on your score!


----------



## Seedlessplum

AnushkaD said:


> Thanks, it is my second, the first is a black 35 phw and is perfect so wanted to try a bright colour this time.  I know in London it is extremely difficult to get a bag and I am not a vip so no special orders but I have been working with one SA in Harrods who has really come through for me so don't want to regret not taking it.



Hmmm, its a hard choice to make...
But orange + GHW, how wrong can it get? Never!

I feel you do have a little answer in your mind somehow.
Update us on you final decision ok?


----------



## Seedlessplum

tannfran said:


> Orange poppy Clemence with gold hardware in natural light.  Hope it helps.



She is head turner! So beautiful!






meridian said:


> Not exactly a true Hermes purchase but I saw this at my local HomeGoods store and it made me smile and I had to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257770



I wonder if this is also available in my country...i would get one too.





love_timeless said:


> Gift from SO for my 30th[emoji7]
> 
> Hermes clic h
> 
> View attachment 3257849



U are so lucky. Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

cotonblanc said:


> Love these. Future classics.



Coton, I'm sorry I missed your post!  Thank you so much!


----------



## AnushkaD

Seedlessplum said:


> Hmmm, its a hard choice to make...
> But orange + GHW, how wrong can it get? Never!
> 
> I feel you do have a little answer in your mind somehow.
> Update us on you final decision ok?



You're right, can anyone really go wrong with their choices? I think my decision is to get it and enjoy it and not over think it. My 12 year old daughter is very keen, but she has her own ulterior motives. &#128587;she won't need to fight anyone for it.


----------



## Seedlessplum

AnushkaD said:


> You're right, can anyone really go wrong with their choices? I think my decision is to get it and enjoy it and not over think it. My 12 year old daughter is very keen, but she has her own ulterior motives. &#128587;she won't need to fight anyone for it.



Yes!! I am glad u come to some conclusions. Please show us when u get it ok?
I feel excited for u


----------



## leuleu

na294 said:


> Though less exciting than a Birkin or Kelly I just got my first Victoria  I was looking for a new workhorse bag that closes securely. And since I don't have any black bags I went with black. Anyway I'm so happy and wanted to share ! Also got a tea kettle
> 
> View attachment 3257527
> 
> View attachment 3257528


Congrats ! I'm interested in this bag. Are the straps comfortable ? Not too heavy ?


----------



## na294

leuleu said:


> Congrats ! I'm interested in this bag. Are the straps comfortable ? Not too heavy ?




Thank you !

It's super light because it's canvas lined. The straps go over my shoulder assuming I'm not wearing too bulky of a coat. Pretty pleased so far!  

My only hesitation was the color. Hermes makes such beautiful colors but I don't have a black bag yet so I figured this would be a good one.


----------



## Seedlessplum

These are my last purchase of this month. I bought them 2 days ago actually and hadn't got time to open the boxes until now. 

- La Marche du Zambèze 90x90 scarf
- Mambo wedges/espadrilles in metallic color










These shoes are so comfy that i need to show them here. My silver oasis sandals were bought this month too.




Some of my action pics taken at the store:







Thank you all for letting me share


----------



## leuleu

na294 said:


> Thank you !
> 
> It's super light because it's canvas lined. The straps go over my shoulder assuming I'm not wearing too bulky of a coat. Pretty pleased so far!
> 
> My only hesitation was the color. Hermes makes such beautiful colors but I don't have a black bag yet so I figured this would be a good one.


Thank you for your answer. I'm happy that you enjoy the bag. Have a very nice day.


----------



## AnushkaD

leuleu said:


> Congrats ! I'm interested in this bag. Are the straps comfortable ? Not too heavy ?



I have this bag (in Etoupe) and it is very comfortable, both on the shoulder and in your hands, a very versatile, user friendly bag.


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> These are my last purchase of this month. I bought them 2 days ago actually and hadn't got time to open the boxes until now.
> 
> - La Marche du Zambèze 90x90 scarf
> - Mambo wedges/espadrilles in metallic color
> 
> View attachment 3258157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258158
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258159
> 
> 
> These shoes are so comfy that i need to show them here. My silver oasis sandals were bought this month too.
> 
> View attachment 3258160
> 
> 
> Some of my action pics taken at the store:
> 
> View attachment 3258161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258162
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share




Congratulations. U look beautiful in them. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations. U look beautiful in them. [emoji3]



Thank you, my dear friend


----------



## AnushkaD

Seedlessplum said:


> Yes!! I am glad u come to some conclusions. Please show us when u get it ok?
> I feel excited for u



I took a picture last week so am attaching it so I know how looks but would prefer to see it in natural light on me but I'm leaning towards a big fat YES


----------



## Seedlessplum

AnushkaD said:


> I took a picture last week so am attaching it so I know how looks but would prefer to see it in natural light on me but I'm leaning towards a big fat YES



Omg! Its so beautiful! 
Just go for it!


----------



## PrestigeH

AnushkaD said:


> I took a picture last week so am attaching it so I know how looks but would prefer to see it in natural light on me but I'm leaning towards a big fat YES




Beautiful colour!!![emoji3]


----------



## leuleu

AnushkaD said:


> I have this bag (in Etoupe) and it is very comfortable, both on the shoulder and in your hands, a very versatile, user friendly bag.


Thank you !

I'm looking for a shoulder bag for work. The double sens is too big and I think that the Garden Party shoulder doesn't exist anymore. The Victoria seems to be a very good option.


----------



## Lollipop15

Seedlessplum said:


> These are my last purchase of this month. I bought them 2 days ago actually and hadn't got time to open the boxes until now.
> 
> - La Marche du Zambèze 90x90 scarf
> - Mambo wedges/espadrilles in metallic color
> 
> These shoes are so comfy that i need to show them here. My silver oasis sandals were bought this month too.
> 
> Some of my action pics taken at the store:
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share



Pretty action pics! Love your scarf & new shoes, they look very comfy


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> These are my last purchase of this month. I bought them 2 days ago actually and hadn't got time to open the boxes until now.
> 
> - La Marche du Zambèze 90x90 scarf
> - Mambo wedges/espadrilles in metallic color
> 
> View attachment 3258157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258158
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258159
> 
> 
> These shoes are so comfy that i need to show them here. My silver oasis sandals were bought this month too.
> 
> View attachment 3258160
> 
> 
> Some of my action pics taken at the store:
> 
> View attachment 3258161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258162
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share


beautiful purchases seedlessplum love the new shoes & scarf  you look amazing 



AnushkaD said:


> I took a picture last week so am attaching it so I know how looks but would prefer to see it in natural light on me but I'm leaning towards a big fat YES


this colour suits you well anushka and i am so glad you take her home ... congrats on your new beauty


----------



## AnushkaD

Thanks Noreen. I see you're in the UK, do you have much success here with particular bags?


----------



## Jadeite

na294 said:


> Though less exciting than a Birkin or Kelly I just got my first Victoria  I was looking for a new workhorse bag that closes securely. And since I don't have any black bags I went with black. Anyway I'm so happy and wanted to share ! Also got a tea kettle
> 
> View attachment 3257527
> 
> View attachment 3257528




Great choices. The Victoria especially looks so good in black.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Thank you! U all have a good day ahead!



Lollipop15 said:


> Pretty action pics! Love your scarf & new shoes, they look very comfy







noreen_uk said:


> beautiful purchases seedlessplum love the new shoes & scarf  you look amazing


----------



## Jadeite

AnushkaD said:


> I took a picture last week so am attaching it so I know how looks but would prefer to see it in natural light on me but I'm leaning towards a big fat YES




Personally if I was offered these specs in a 35 I would decline for the reason it is too bright , and almost neon in the day, unlike classic H orange. And it's not a bag I can carry everyday or match easily because I want a bag to go to work with and not for shopping and a day of leisure. 
But on you it looks nice.


----------



## Jadeite

I reward myself a birthday present of ficelle KD.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3258311
> 
> 
> *I reward myself a birthday present of ficelle KD*.



*Jadeite*, How I LOVE this ficelle lizzie KD. This is the perfect present and Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Montaigne

I got the kelly belt in rogue cascade, Farandole 120cm and Farandole bracelet. All geared up for the lunar new year.


----------



## na294

Jadeite said:


> Great choices. The Victoria especially looks so good in black.



Thanks!  I woke up with slight regret that I didn't get a fun color.  But I am telling myself that I don't have any black bags at all and really need something under the radar and practical for travel.


----------



## eternallove4bag

meridian said:


> Not exactly a true Hermes purchase but I saw this at my local HomeGoods store and it made me smile and I had to bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257770



Oh you out a smile on my face too meridian! I would have totally got this too!! I would hang this and ogle all day long [emoji4][emoji4]



love_timeless said:


> Gift from SO for my 30th[emoji7]
> 
> Hermes clic h
> 
> View attachment 3257849



Happy Birthday[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... What a beautiful gift! Your SO is a keeper [emoji4]



Seedlessplum said:


> These are my last purchase of this month. I bought them 2 days ago actually and hadn't got time to open the boxes until now.
> 
> - La Marche du Zambèze 90x90 scarf
> - Mambo wedges/espadrilles in metallic color
> 
> View attachment 3258157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258158
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258159
> 
> 
> These shoes are so comfy that i need to show them here. My silver oasis sandals were bought this month too.
> 
> View attachment 3258160
> 
> 
> Some of my action pics taken at the store:
> 
> View attachment 3258161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258162
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share



You look gorgeous Seedlessplum! You made some amazing choices [emoji7][emoji7]



AnushkaD said:


> I took a picture last week so am attaching it so I know how looks but would prefer to see it in natural light on me but I'm leaning towards a big fat YES



Wow! Anushka I have to tell you this looks pretty amazing on you!!! With the GHW especially this looks stunning[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope you get her!



Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3258311
> 
> 
> I reward myself a birthday present of ficelle KD.




Happy birthday Jadeite[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... So happy to be twins with you on this[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## meridian

Love the scarf and LOVE the sandals.  I'm afraid to try Orans because of my super narrow feet but I'm tempted every time I see someone modeling them!  Beautiful!


----------



## meridian

Beautiful!  The bag, the scarf and the bracelet that matches!


----------



## meridian

So gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## AnushkaD

Jadeite said:


> Personally if I was offered these specs in a 35 I would decline for the reason it is too bright , and almost neon in the day, unlike classic H orange. And it's not a bag I can carry everyday or match easily because I want a bag to go to work with and not for shopping and a day of leisure.
> But on you it looks nice.


Hi Jadeite, thank you for your opinion, which I shared initially and you reminded me of it. It has made me think again and I can't believe how much thought I am giving to this but it is a big purchase and I don't want it sitting at the back of a wardrobe. The colours I was really keen on were Blue Jean and Rouge Casaque and I have no idea when they might appear. I have until Tuesday so it could swing either way. I appreciate all the positive posts and will bear them all in mind when making that final decision. Sorry to be such a bore over one bag. Thanks once again x


----------



## Seedlessplum

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3258311
> 
> 
> I reward myself a birthday present of ficelle KD.



Happy birthday to u.
Its a beautiful KD


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

2 scarves, both from the last season I believe but I had been eyeing them for a while and did not find anything I liked quite as much among the newer ones. Le Voyage de Pytheas as I love maps in general and am European so I felt it was the perfect fit for me!






And La Maison des Carres in white. I originally wanted it in either black or navy but those colors were sold out so I was thrilled they had a white one at least!


----------



## atelierforward

PrestigeH said:


> Ur GP is beautiful. She looks like a very beautiful flower due to the colour. Enjoy[emoji3].





meridian said:


> Great color!  Congrats!





Seedlessplum said:


> Awwww. She is so beautiful. Congratulations on your score!



Thank you so much ladies! I'm hoping my brightly colored purchase will convince spring to get here soon!


----------



## atelierforward

na294 said:


> Though less exciting than a Birkin or Kelly I just got my first Victoria  I was looking for a new workhorse bag that closes securely. And since I don't have any black bags I went with black. Anyway I'm so happy and wanted to share ! Also got a tea kettle
> 
> View attachment 3257527
> 
> View attachment 3257528


Personally, I love the Victoria and don't think it's unexciting at all! It's the definition of understated luxury. Congrats!!


----------



## atelierforward

AnushkaD said:


> I took a picture last week so am attaching it so I know how looks but would prefer to see it in natural light on me but I'm leaning towards a big fat YES


It's stunning and looks great on you. Go for it! I'm such an enabler...


----------



## AnushkaD

I like the way you think...


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Sorry if this already been asked, but AnushkaD, what is the style name of your scarf?


----------



## perlerare

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3258311
> 
> 
> I reward myself a birthday present of ficelle KD.



Great choice ! Enjoy !


----------



## AnushkaD

Hi Gamogirl, the scarf is Collection Imperiale (check spelling).


----------



## eternallove4bag

Luluguinnessgal said:


> 2 scarves, both from the last season I believe but I had been eyeing them for a while and did not find anything I liked quite as much among the newer ones. Le Voyage de Pytheas as I love maps in general and am European so I felt it was the perfect fit for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And La Maison des Carres in white. I originally wanted it in either black or navy but those colors were sold out so I was thrilled they had a white one at least!




Beautiful choices [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... To be honest I am still not over FW2015 myself!!! The designs were just amazing!


----------



## na294

PrestigeH said:


> Great choice. Victoria is a very good and useful bag. Time for tea too. Nice tea pot. [emoji3]





eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!! That's a stunner [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Victoria! Such an understated bag[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have been wanting one forever!! Beautiful purchases [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





atelierforward said:


> Personally, I love the Victoria and don't think it's unexciting at all! It's the definition of understated luxury. Congrats!!



Thanks for all the nice wishes can't wait to wear it to work tomorrow 

I was hesitant on the color and a tiny bit unsure this morning since it was an impulsive purchase.  Of course I just went in to look and came out with what is a big purchase for me.  I usually buy one bag a year so I better like it 

I would love a Kelly but DH said it was hard to tell me since he knows how in love I am with the style but he would really not feel safe with me walking around with such a recognizable bag for now.  We have one PO'd but apparently it can take a really long time as Sellier in 32 is rarer and rarer.  If the call comes I'll probably get it anyway but the bag would go out on days I uber and to nice places.  

Anyway due to the understated look DH was very happy with my choice.  So anyway all this to say thanks for your kind wishes that also are reassuring that I made a good choice


----------



## trishaluvslv

AnushkaD said:


> I took a picture last week so am attaching it so I know how looks but would prefer to see it in natural light on me but I'm leaning towards a big fat YES



I'm salivating..utterly stunning..please say she's yours dear.....


----------



## PrestigeH

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3258311
> 
> 
> I reward myself a birthday present of ficelle KD.




Beautiful !!! [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

Luluguinnessgal said:


> 2 scarves, both from the last season I believe but I had been eyeing them for a while and did not find anything I liked quite as much among the newer ones. Le Voyage de Pytheas as I love maps in general and am European so I felt it was the perfect fit for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And La Maison des Carres in white. I originally wanted it in either black or navy but those colors were sold out so I was thrilled they had a white one at least!




Congratulations!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Luluguinnessgal said:


> 2 scarves, both from the last season I believe but I had been eyeing them for a while and did not find anything I liked quite as much among the newer ones. Le Voyage de Pytheas as I love maps in general and am European so I felt it was the perfect fit for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And La Maison des Carres in white. I originally wanted it in either black or navy but those colors were sold out so I was thrilled they had a white one at least!



These are so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## csetcos

Luluguinnessgal said:


> 2 scarves, both from the last season I believe but I had been eyeing them for a while and did not find anything I liked quite as much among the newer ones. Le Voyage de Pytheas as I love maps in general and am European so I felt it was the perfect fit for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And La Maison des Carres in white. I originally wanted it in either black or navy but those colors were sold out so I was thrilled they had a white one at least!




Nice selections!


----------



## caixinbaobao

thanks SEEDLESSPLUM to help me with the photo issue
I went to the shop for a scarf for my friend birthday, and I saw this ,its swift leather which I prefer togo......but i really like this colour


----------



## Seedlessplum

caixinbaobao said:


> thanks SEEDLESSPLUM to help me with the photo issue
> I went to the shop for a scarf for my friend birthday, and I saw this ,its swift leather which I prefer togo......but i really like this colour



Always my pleasure to assist! I am glad u manage to post your beautiful pictures of your dogon wallet. Now u make me want get one too. Oh...my poor wallet :'(
Lol


----------



## lipeach21

Caixinbaobao, what's the name of this wallet? I've never seen a dogon with so many cc pockets.  You make me want one too! How much was it?


----------



## bagidiotic

lipeach21 said:


> Caixinbaobao, what's the name of this wallet? I've never seen a dogon with so many cc pockets.  You make me want one too! How much was it?



Dogon recto


----------



## caixinbaobao

lipeach21 said:


> Caixinbaobao, what's the name of this wallet? I've never seen a dogon with so many cc pockets.  You make me want one too! How much was it?


It's Dogon recto verso ,each credit card slot actually can hold two cards


----------



## caixinbaobao

lipeach21 said:


> Caixinbaobao, what's the name of this wallet? I've never seen a dogon with so many cc pockets.  You make me want one too! How much was it?


Forgot to reply the Price is AUD 2775 I think same with normal dogon


----------



## eternallove4bag

caixinbaobao said:


> thanks SEEDLESSPLUM to help me with the photo issue
> I went to the shop for a scarf for my friend birthday, and I saw this ,its swift leather which I prefer togo......but i really like this colour




Gorgeous!!! Wow! I had no clue dogon wallets had so many card slots! That's why I didn't look at them till now but I think now I have to give this a chance! Beautiful color too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atelierforward

na294 said:


> Thanks for all the nice wishes can't wait to wear it to work tomorrow
> 
> I was hesitant on the color and a tiny bit unsure this morning since it was an impulsive purchase.  Of course I just went in to look and came out with what is a big purchase for me.  I usually buy one bag a year so I better like it
> 
> I would love a Kelly but DH said it was hard to tell me since he knows how in love I am with the style but he would really not feel safe with me walking around with such a recognizable bag for now.  We have one PO'd but apparently it can take a really long time as Sellier in 32 is rarer and rarer.  If the call comes I'll probably get it anyway but the bag would go out on days I uber and to nice places.
> 
> Anyway due to the understated look DH was very happy with my choice.  So anyway all this to say thanks for your kind wishes that also are reassuring that I made a good choice


Completely understand. I take the subway every day and struggle with the same issue - wanting to carry bags that make me happy but also not wanting to call too much attention to myself for potential thieves. Sad that the world is this way. 

The Victoria is a great choice because H lovers recognize it immediately, but most people would just think it's a nice leather bag. Great way to go under the radar and still have a luxurious and practical bag.


----------



## hclubfan

na294 said:


> Though less exciting than a Birkin or Kelly I just got my first Victoria  I was looking for a new workhorse bag that closes securely. And since I don't have any black bags I went with black. Anyway I'm so happy and wanted to share ! Also got a tea kettle
> 
> View attachment 3257527
> 
> View attachment 3257528



Oooh I LOVE your Victoria *na294*!!  I think you made a wonderful "under the radar" choice.  That's exactly why I bought my Victoria (in blue sapphire).  I wanted a secure bag that didn't scream Hermes.  Your tea kettle is absolutely gorgeous too!


----------



## Bobmops

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3258311
> 
> 
> I reward myself a birthday present of ficelle KD.



I need that one ... How to get hold of it ....&#128557;&#128557;?


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> These are my last purchase of this month. I bought them 2 days ago actually and hadn't got time to open the boxes until now.
> 
> - La Marche du Zambèze 90x90 scarf
> - Mambo wedges/espadrilles in metallic color
> 
> View attachment 3258157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258158
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258159
> 
> 
> These shoes are so comfy that i need to show them here. My silver oasis sandals were bought this month too.
> 
> View attachment 3258160
> 
> 
> Some of my action pics taken at the store:
> 
> View attachment 3258161
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258162
> 
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share



Love everything ! Great colors too! Are Mambo comfy ???


----------



## LaChocolat

Large silk in wallet in blue atoll. I love it! Beautiful colour, sleek style and so pretty inside. 

I haven't been on here in awhile ... I'm six months pregnant with another boy.  Miss you ladies but I can't keep up pace.


----------



## na294

hclubfan said:


> Oooh I LOVE your Victoria *na294*!!  I think you made a wonderful "under the radar" choice.  That's exactly why I bought my Victoria (in blue sapphire).  I wanted a secure bag that didn't scream Hermes.  Your tea kettle is absolutely gorgeous too!






atelierforward said:


> Completely understand. I take the subway every day and struggle with the same issue - wanting to carry bags that make me happy but also not wanting to call too much attention to myself for potential thieves. Sad that the world is this way.
> 
> The Victoria is a great choice because H lovers recognize it immediately, but most people would just think it's a nice leather bag. Great way to go under the radar and still have a luxurious and practical bag.


 
Thank you ladies 


Any regret I had went away this morning when I had PLENTY of room for all my stuff and a pair of shoes so I can now commute in comfy flats and change into my heels when getting to work.  


I love the GP in your avatar *atelierforward*, so chic and under the radar too!  I hope to get a small pop of color one eventually.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Bobmops said:


> Love everything ! Great colors too! Are Mambo comfy ???



Extremely! Comfy + sexy
I can even run with them on my feet! 
But please be careful if you wanna do that (disclaimer )


----------



## EmileH

LaChocolat said:


> Large silk in wallet in blue atoll. I love it! Beautiful colour, sleek style and so pretty inside.
> 
> I haven't been on here in awhile ... I'm six months pregnant with another boy.  Miss you ladies but I can't keep up pace.




Congratulations on your pregnancy! Beautiful wallet. Did you get your Kelly that you wanted?


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> Large silk in wallet in blue atoll. I love it! Beautiful colour, sleek style and so pretty inside.
> 
> I haven't been on here in awhile ... I'm six months pregnant with another boy.  Miss you ladies but I can't keep up pace.




Wow wow LaChocolat. I miss u greatly. So happy to hear from u. Congratulations to ur new addition to the family. [emoji12][emoji7] Stay strong, healthy and beautiful.


----------



## Seedlessplum

LaChocolat said:


> Large silk in wallet in blue atoll. I love it! Beautiful colour, sleek style and so pretty inside.
> 
> I haven't been on here in awhile ... I'm six months pregnant with another boy.  Miss you ladies but I can't keep up pace.



Congrats on your silk wallet and of course your incoming new family member.
Does this wallet hold much? I am toying with the idea of getting a wallet. But not sure which one should I get.


----------



## klynneann

LaChocolat said:


> Large silk in wallet in blue atoll. I love it! Beautiful colour, sleek style and so pretty inside.
> 
> I haven't been on here in awhile ... I'm six months pregnant with another boy.  Miss you ladies but I can't keep up pace.



Hi La Chocolat!!  Gorgeous wallet!  Congratulations on your pregnancy!!


----------



## hclubfan

LaChocolat said:


> Large silk in wallet in blue atoll. I love it! Beautiful colour, sleek style and so pretty inside.
> 
> I haven't been on here in awhile ... I'm six months pregnant with another boy.  Miss you ladies but I can't keep up pace.



Such a pretty color LaChocolate!! What is the silk pattern inside?! Congrats on your pregnancy, and hope you're feeling well!


----------



## csetcos

na294 said:


> Though less exciting than a Birkin or Kelly I just got my first Victoria  I was looking for a new workhorse bag that closes securely. And since I don't have any black bags I went with black. Anyway I'm so happy and wanted to share ! Also got a tea kettle
> 
> View attachment 3257527
> 
> View attachment 3257528




Beautiful Victoria!  Totally under the radar but such a beautiful piece for you and other H lovers to appreciate.


----------



## hclubfan

Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....


----------



## weibandy

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....



Absolutley stunning!


----------



## PrestigeH

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....




Love it. So beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## Seedlessplum

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....




Congratulations!
This is so beautiful.


----------



## smile4me6

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....




This is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! I am thinking about purchasing a B30 in this color!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....



LOVE this BI KD GHW unicorn ~ definitely keep it and enjoy wearing it. Gorgeous pic, *hclubfan*.


----------



## hclubfan

weibandy said:


> Absolutley stunning!





PrestigeH said:


> Love it. So beautiful. [emoji3]





Seedlessplum said:


> Congratulations!
> This is so beautiful.





smile4me6 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! I am thinking about purchasing a B30 in this color!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE this BI KD GHW unicorn ~ definitely keep it and enjoy wearing it. Gorgeous pic, *hclubfan*.



Awww, thanks so much everyone!  You're doing a great job of easing my guilt and making me feel FAR better about the purchase.  It really is a dreamy color, and I've been looking for something bright and cheerful.  And *smile4me6*, a B30 in this color would be so beautiful!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> Awww, thanks so much everyone!  You're doing a great job of easing my guilt and making me feel FAR better about the purchase.  It really is a dreamy color, and I've been looking for something bright and cheerful.  And *smile4me6*, a B30 in this color would be so beautiful!



Literally HUNTED for a BI CDC and KD GHW for YEARS before finding my set. Please no guilt, this is a quintessential H item.


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Literally HUNTED for a BI CDC and KD GHW for YEARS before finding my set. Please no guilt, this is a quintessential H item.



Thank you SO much* VigeeLeBrun*!  You have wonderful taste, so this makes me feel great about this purchase!  Your CDC must be gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

LaChocolat said:


> Large silk in wallet in blue atoll. I love it! Beautiful colour, sleek style and so pretty inside.
> 
> I haven't been on here in awhile ... I'm six months pregnant with another boy.  Miss you ladies but I can't keep up pace.



Omg!!! Welcome back my dear LaChocolat!!! You have been missed! And my dear what fabulous news! Many many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... So happy for you! Love your silk-in wallet. I absolutely love how functional this wallet is[emoji173]&#65039;... 



hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....




This is stunning hclubfan[emoji170][emoji170]... I just got this myself last week and am wearing it today!!! You will absolutely love it my dear! I know I am still staring at its beauty!!


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Welcome back my dear LaChocolat!!! You have been missed! And my dear what fabulous news! Many many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... So happy for you! Love your silk-in wallet. I absolutely love how functional this wallet is[emoji173]&#65039;...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is stunning hclubfan[emoji170][emoji170]... I just got this myself last week and am wearing it today!!! You will absolutely love it my dear! I know I am still staring at its beauty!!



Ha....I just commented on yours in another thread, *eternallove4bag*!! Thank you so much!  Yours looks gorgeous with your ZP shawl.  I have to dig into my scarf collection to see what I might have to match BI.


----------



## csetcos

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....




I love the beautiful color and large scales- this is a keeper!  Large scale exotics are so elegant.  The GHW is the cherry on top!


----------



## Bobmops

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....



wow !!!! looks great !Hope you keep it!


----------



## hclubfan

Thank you so much!!  As for the size of the scales, I think I've been so accustomed to seeing pictures of gorgeous small-scaled CDCs and KDs that I was a bit unsure of this one when it was shown to me, but I think it shows the color beautifully.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....



So pretty!!  Very nice scales, too!!  Keep!!!!


----------



## Sparkley

Luluguinnessgal said:


> 2 scarves, both from the last season I believe but I had been eyeing them for a while and did not find anything I liked quite as much among the newer ones. Le Voyage de Pytheas as I love maps in general and am European so I felt it was the perfect fit for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And La Maison des Carres in white. I originally wanted it in either black or navy but those colors were sold out so I was thrilled they had a white one at least!




Gorgeous colors. Major score


----------



## lulilu

hclubfan said:


> Thank you so much!!  As for the size of the scales, I think I've been so accustomed to seeing pictures of gorgeous small-scaled CDCs and KDs that I was a bit unsure of this one when it was shown to me, but I think it shows the color beautifully.



My sole preference is large scales.  Yours is beautiful.


----------



## csetcos

hclubfan said:


> Thank you so much!!  As for the size of the scales, I think I've been so accustomed to seeing pictures of gorgeous small-scaled CDCs and KDs that I was a bit unsure of this one when it was shown to me, but I think it shows the color beautifully.




You chose well- I actually will only buy large scale!


----------



## na294

hclubfan said:


> Thank you so much!!  As for the size of the scales, I think I've been so accustomed to seeing pictures of gorgeous small-scaled CDCs and KDs that I was a bit unsure of this one when it was shown to me, but I think it shows the color beautifully.



Its so beautiful and I personally love the scales !  

Congrats on a great score


----------



## hclubfan

csetcos said:


> I love the beautiful color and large scales- this is a keeper!  Large scale exotics are so elegant.  The GHW is the cherry on top!





Bobmops said:


> wow !!!! looks great !Hope you keep it!





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> So pretty!!  Very nice scales, too!!  Keep!!!!





lulilu said:


> My sole preference is large scales.  Yours is beautiful.





csetcos said:


> You chose well- I actually will only buy large scale!





na294 said:


> Its so beautiful and I personally love the scales !
> 
> Congrats on a great score



Thank you all so much! So nice to share our excitement with one another (otherwise we're left squealing with delight all by ourselves, and that's not nearly as fun! )


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> Ha....I just commented on yours in another thread, *eternallove4bag*!! Thank you so much!  Yours looks gorgeous with your ZP shawl.  I have to dig into my scarf collection to see what I might have to match BI.




Thank you so much hclubfan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... It's such an amazing blue. Am sure it will go beautifully with many of your scarves [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!


----------



## hclubfan

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495



^^^Beautiful purchases eternal! I love gold (my birkin is gold), and barenia looks just perfect with it. I tried on a Millefleurs mousseline in the same cw on the weekend and it is sooo beautiful  It will look perfect on your etain birkin.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> Thank you SO much* VigeeLeBrun*!  You have wonderful taste, so this makes me feel great about this purchase!  *Your CDC must be gorgeous! *



Truly, *hclubfan*, I died the day that I received it. Had given up all hope and searched everywhere for one. Finally, it arrived.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495



These are beautiful pics and barenia is a natural with gold. Major congrats on your new KD and twilly!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hclubfan said:


> ^^^Beautiful purchases eternal! I love gold (my birkin is gold), and barenia looks just perfect with it. I tried on a Millefleurs mousseline in the same cw on the weekend and it is sooo beautiful  It will look perfect on your etain birkin.




Thank you so much dear hclubfan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I find gold so versatile in matching with all colored outfits! You must love your gold B[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hoping for a Millefleurs Moussie myself..but going to wait on that one till I finish couple of things on my list [emoji6][emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> These are beautiful pics and barenia is a natural with gold. Major congrats on your new KD and twilly!




Thank you so much dear VigeeLeBrun[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... So happy to get the barenia KD! Waiting for the other matching pair of twillies to come in soon [emoji6]... My store had only one today!


----------



## Fgl11

csetcos said:


> Beautiful Victoria!  Totally under the radar but such a beautiful piece for you and other H lovers to appreciate.




Amazing bracelet!!!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Truly, *hclubfan*, I died the day that I received it. Had given up all hope and searched everywhere for one. Finally, it arrived.



It really is a heavenly color, isn't it? I think I gasped the first time I saw it in a photo (it might have been one or carlinha's posts) but I never thought I would end up with one. Our store doesn't receive a huge number of exotics, so the lineup is lengthy!


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495



So beautiful !! Can't wait to see action pics !


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495




Congratulations. We are twins on the KD. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bobmops said:


> So beautiful !! Can't wait to see action pics !



Thank you so much my dear Bopmops[emoji8][emoji8] 



PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations. We are twins on the KD. [emoji3]




Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Ok one less thing to fight over [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## csetcos

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495




I think one gold bag is a must for each collection!  Great purchases!!!


----------



## atelierforward

na294 said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> 
> Any regret I had went away this morning when I had PLENTY of room for all my stuff and a pair of shoes so I can now commute in comfy flats and change into my heels when getting to work.
> 
> 
> I love the GP in your avatar *atelierforward*, so chic and under the radar too!  I hope to get a small pop of color one eventually.


Thank you so much.  Yep, my avatar GP 36 is my under the radar workhorse. The noir country leather is super durable and elegant. Very much looking forward to carrying my new GP 30 in Bougainvillea soon as my pop of color bag for spring.


----------



## Dany_37

This little pre loved baby.  Ms. E!! I have been craving this bag forever and she just returned from spa looking all spiffy!!


----------



## meridian

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495


Love the twill and the KD!  Congrats!


----------



## meridian

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....


Beautiful!


----------



## meridian

LaChocolat said:


> Large silk in wallet in blue atoll. I love it! Beautiful colour, sleek style and so pretty inside.
> 
> I haven't been on here in awhile ... I'm six months pregnant with another boy.  Miss you ladies but I can't keep up pace.


Beautiful color of this wallet!  And congratulations on the upcoming addition to your family!!


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495



such a stunning KD and matches well with your gold ... great purchases


----------



## noreen_uk

Dany_37 said:


> This little pre loved baby.  Ms. E!! I have been craving this bag forever and she just returned from spa looking all spiffy!!



beautiful colour congrats


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495



Congratulations my dear. U will surely bring the best of them when u wear them


----------



## Seedlessplum

Dany_37 said:


> This little pre loved baby.  Ms. E!! I have been craving this bag forever and she just returned from spa looking all spiffy!!



This is really a beautiful color. Congratulations! Enjoy her to the max!


----------



## LaChocolat

I seemed to have forgotten how to properly multiquote but thanks for the well wishes everybody.  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;  

I am not sure of the silk print name but it's a rose tyrien colour. I am literally tickled pink every time I open it.  It holds quite a bit, 12 card slots, two open flaps and an inner coin/bill holder. I wouldn't do it all the time but I've even placed my iPhone 6 in there when running into a store quickly sans purse. 

No, I didn't keep the vintage Kelly. It was a bit too beat up upon inspection but DH agreed I could look for a newer, better preloved and also try to build a relationship. At a minimum I guess that means every present from him will be from H. 

I hope I multiquoted properly and mods apologies in advance for veering a bit off topic in my reply.


----------



## PrestigeH

LaChocolat said:


> I seemed to have forgotten how to properly multiquote but thanks for the well wishes everybody.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I am not sure of the silk print name but it's a rose tyrien colour. I am literally tickled pink every time I open it.  It holds quite a bit, 12 card slots, two open flaps and an inner coin/bill holder. I wouldn't do it all the time but I've even placed my iPhone 6 in there when running into a store quickly sans purse.
> 
> No, I didn't keep the vintage Kelly. It was a bit too beat up upon inspection but DH agreed I could look for a newer, better preloved and also try to build a relationship. At a minimum I guess that means every present from him will be from H.
> 
> I hope I multiquoted properly and mods apologies in advance for veering a bit off topic in my reply.




Congratulations!!! The wallet is so beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

Dany_37 said:


> This little pre loved baby.  Ms. E!! I have been craving this bag forever and she just returned from spa looking all spiffy!!



Wow stunning pop of colour!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495



Barenia is a must have, RGHW is even better! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

LaChocolat said:


> I seemed to have forgotten how to properly multiquote but thanks for the well wishes everybody.  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> I am not sure of the silk print name but it's a rose tyrien colour. I am literally tickled pink every time I open it.  It holds quite a bit, 12 card slots, two open flaps and an inner coin/bill holder. I wouldn't do it all the time but I've even placed my iPhone 6 in there when running into a store quickly sans purse.
> 
> No, I didn't keep the vintage Kelly. It was a bit too beat up upon inspection but DH agreed I could look for a newer, better preloved and also try to build a relationship. At a minimum I guess that means every present from him will be from H.
> 
> I hope I multiquoted properly and mods apologies in advance for veering a bit off topic in my reply.



Super pretty lining in this Silkin, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## periogirl28

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....



If you love it, don't let us influence you, size of the scales is a personal preference, not necessarily better or worse. Congrats on a stunner!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Me bad


----------



## Kat.Lee

hclubfan said:


> Here is my first alligator ANYTHING...a blue izmir Kelly Dog with ghw!  I had a giant attack of the guilts at the cash register when I went to pick it up yesterday, so I told myself that I would return it if I had second thoughts.  I wear silver and platinum jewelry every day, but this might be the best excuse to pull out some of the beautiful yellow gold pieces I inherited from my mom....




Stunner!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Me bad
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260037




No bad. Goodies!! Hope to see your reveal soon!


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> If you love it, don't let us influence you, size of the scales is a personal preference, not necessarily better or worse. Congrats on a stunner!





Kat.Lee said:


> Stunner!



Thank you so much!! I couldn't take my eyes off of it when I was wearing it yesterday.


----------



## Kat.Lee

hclubfan said:


> Thank you so much!! I couldn't take my eyes off of it when I was wearing it yesterday.




That's the best positive sign to prove that it's a keeper. I'm honoured to be your KD twin! I'm sure you'll love it more each day!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> No bad. Goodies!! Hope to see your reveal soon!



Definitely! I need get back to work now. Shall do it once i get home + after husband falls asleep


----------



## hclubfan

Kat.Lee said:


> That's the best positive sign to prove that it's a keeper. I'm honoured to be your KD twin! I'm sure you'll love it more each day!



You are so sweet to say that Kat.Lee!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Definitely! I need get back to work now. Shall do it once i get home + after husband falls asleep




Lol. We are waiting patiently! No rush.


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Me bad
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260037




Hee Hee me have been bad too. [emoji16][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee me have been bad too. [emoji16][emoji7]




You more goodies too?? Wow. Please reveal!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> You more goodies too?? Wow. Please reveal!




Two little items. [emoji16] Seed goes one store and I go to the other. [emoji28]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee me have been bad too. [emoji16][emoji7]



Come on!!!! Show us soon!
I am so excited that i can reveal something with PrestigeH! Hehe


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Two little items. [emoji16] Seed goes one store and I go to the other. [emoji28]



I should have followed u


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Come on!!!! Show us soon!
> I am so excited that i can reveal something with PrestigeH! Hehe




I am honoured to reveal together with u. [emoji16] Later when I get back home will do so. Wait for me. [emoji12]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> I am honoured to reveal together with u. [emoji16] Later when I get back home will do so. Wait for me. [emoji12]



But mine will be quite late! I got to wait for my DH to zzzz


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> But mine will be quite late! I got to wait for my DH to zzzz




No stress. I will be home late too. [emoji7]I will leave u for the grand finale. [emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> No stress. I will be home late too. [emoji7]I will leave u for the grand finale. [emoji16]



Very honoured!!! Muacks! Hehe
Anyway, mine are small stuff...


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Very honoured!!! Muacks! Hehe
> Anyway, mine are small stuff...




You will be fine. [emoji16] Me too. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Me bad
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260037



Very, very good! &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## periogirl28

PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee me have been bad too. [emoji16][emoji7]



Fabulous, more reveals to look forward to!


----------



## PrestigeH

periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous, more reveals to look forward to!




[emoji7]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LaChocolat said:


> "At a minimum I guess that means every present from him will be from H"
> 
> Lol that's exactly how it has been for me !
> 
> Just want to tell you it's not difficult . So easy to love the slgs, shoes , bracelets etc
> 
> Gorgeous wallet !


----------



## eternallove4bag

csetcos said:


> I think one gold bag is a must for each collection!  Great purchases!!!



Thank you so much csetcos [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I agree... Gold is such a classic H color!



meridian said:


> Love the twill and the KD!  Congrats!



Thanks a ton meridian[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



noreen_uk said:


> such a stunning KD and matches well with your gold ... great purchases



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... You know me! I like matching my stuff [emoji51]



Seedlessplum said:


> Congratulations my dear. U will surely bring the best of them when u wear them



Thank you so much dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... Looking forward to wearing these soon[emoji6]



LaChocolat said:


> I seemed to have forgotten how to properly multiquote but thanks for the well wishes everybody.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I am not sure of the silk print name but it's a rose tyrien colour. I am literally tickled pink every time I open it.  It holds quite a bit, 12 card slots, two open flaps and an inner coin/bill holder. I wouldn't do it all the time but I've even placed my iPhone 6 in there when running into a store quickly sans purse.
> 
> No, I didn't keep the vintage Kelly. It was a bit too beat up upon inspection but DH agreed I could look for a newer, better preloved and also try to build a relationship. At a minimum I guess that means every present from him will be from H.
> 
> I hope I multiquoted properly and mods apologies in advance for veering a bit off topic in my reply.



I do the same! I love the fact that I can put my iPhone in and just take it to the store especially if I am grocery shopping and don't want to carry my H bags inside[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Great choice once again my dear LaChocolat... And don't you love the idea that all presents now will be H ones from your DH[emoji6][emoji3]...so many things to look forward to my dear!



periogirl28 said:


> Barenia is a must have, RGHW is even better! Congrats!




Thank you so much my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... This color has been on the radar for me! Such a basic yet beautiful color right?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Me bad
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260037



Wow!!! Reveal reveal please!!! Dying to see what you got!... Guessing a bracelet, scarves, shoes? Am I right? [emoji3][emoji3]



PrestigeH said:


> Hee Hee me have been bad too. [emoji16][emoji7]




You too??? OMG!! What did you get now my dear PH[emoji3][emoji3].... Hahaha so you were able to find a store even in the gardens then[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dany_37 said:


> This little pre loved baby.  Ms. E!! I have been craving this bag forever and she just returned from spa looking all spiffy!!




What an amazing gorgeous color! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Many congrats Dany!


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495


These could be small but they are stunning my dear * eternallove*! Great choices


----------



## atomic110

Dany_37 said:


> This little pre loved baby.  Ms. E!! I have been craving this bag forever and she just returned from spa looking all spiffy!!


Love your baby Ms E's vibrant color


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Me bad
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260037


Keke.. I'm waiting... no stress, lol&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> These could be small but they are stunning my dear * eternallove*! Great choices




Thank you my beautiful friend! I am so hooked on to these right now[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> Me bad
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260037



Open up,&#128079;&#127995;open up &#128079;&#127995;open up !!


----------



## Bobmops

LaChocolat said:


> I seemed to have forgotten how to properly multiquote but thanks for the well wishes everybody.  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> I am not sure of the silk print name but it's a rose tyrien colour. I am literally tickled pink every time I open it.  It holds quite a bit, 12 card slots, two open flaps and an inner coin/bill holder. I wouldn't do it all the time but I've even placed my iPhone 6 in there when running into a store quickly sans purse.
> 
> No, I didn't keep the vintage Kelly. It was a bit too beat up upon inspection but DH agreed I could look for a newer, better preloved and also try to build a relationship. At a minimum I guess that means every present from him will be from H.
> 
> I hope I multiquoted properly and mods apologies in advance for veering a bit off topic in my reply.



Wow! Love it !!!


----------



## csetcos

Seedlessplum said:


> Me bad
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260037




Not bad at all!  I'm excited for you- it looks like you had fun and that's what this is all about!  Congrats!  Can't wait for your reveal!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Seedlessplum

Sorry that I had kept some of my friends here waited this long. These are my small purchases for February. And i need to keep my words about crawling back to my shell/cave for the whole of this month :cry:

Please pardon the bad pictures as I need to take them rather discreetly with my DH snoring away right beside me 

- Pop H pendant and earrings set in Bleu Sature GHW

- CDC in Orange Poppy GHW

- Silk in wallet in Rose Azalee



















Ok. I better go sleep now...zzzzz
Good night everybody! Sweet dreams!


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry that I had kept some of my friends here waited this long. These are my small purchases for February. And i need to keep my words about crawling back to my shell/cave for the whole of this month :cry:
> 
> Please pardon the bad pictures as I need to take them rather discreetly with my DH snoring away right beside me
> 
> - Pop H pendant and earrings set in Bleu Sature GHW
> 
> - CDC in Orange Poppy GHW
> 
> - Silk in wallet in Rose Azalee
> 
> View attachment 3260352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260357
> 
> 
> Ok. I better go sleep now...zzzzz
> Good night everybody! Sweet dreams!



Fa-bu-lous scores, esp that CDC and wallet! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Congrats and may you dream of many orange boxes!


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Just something small this time.... KD in barenia with RGHW and Millefleurs du Mexique twilly for my etain B [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259489
> View attachment 3259490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Loving how beautifully the KD matches my gold evie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259495



Love them!!

Seriously, I am craving this KD, barenia with RG.  Have had some trouble finding it!  Was shown one in SF last year and hesitated.......gone.

Then saw one from a reseller but it went so fast too!  Congrats on getting it!  Very beautiful!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry that I had kept some of my friends here waited this long. These are my small purchases for February. And i need to keep my words about crawling back to my shell/cave for the whole of this month :cry:
> 
> Please pardon the bad pictures as I need to take them rather discreetly with my DH snoring away right beside me
> 
> - Pop H pendant and earrings set in Bleu Sature GHW
> 
> - CDC in Orange Poppy GHW
> 
> - Silk in wallet in Rose Azalee
> 
> View attachment 3260352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260357
> 
> 
> Ok. I better go sleep now...zzzzz
> Good night everybody! Sweet dreams!




Great colours. Very nice wallet too. Am sure all will look great on you. Please post action pics when ready. [emoji3]


----------



## csetcos

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry that I had kept some of my friends here waited this long. These are my small purchases for February. And i need to keep my words about crawling back to my shell/cave for the whole of this month :cry:
> 
> Please pardon the bad pictures as I need to take them rather discreetly with my DH snoring away right beside me
> 
> - Pop H pendant and earrings set in Bleu Sature GHW
> 
> - CDC in Orange Poppy GHW
> 
> - Silk in wallet in Rose Azalee
> 
> View attachment 3260352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260357
> 
> 
> Ok. I better go sleep now...zzzzz
> Good night everybody! Sweet dreams!




Congrats!!!  Beautiful items!


----------



## panthere55

Hi everyone! I was able to get catanina bag...have been looking for one forever! It's in iris  thank you for letting me share


----------



## mindy2002

Had to share! Such a perfect spring bag [emoji4]


----------



## hedgwin99

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get catanina bag...have been looking for one forever! It's in iris  thank you for letting me share




Modeling picture please!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get catanina bag...have been looking for one forever! It's in iris  thank you for letting me share




Beautiful colour. Congratulations!!! [emoji16]


----------



## PrestigeH

mindy2002 said:


> Had to share! Such a perfect spring bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260569




Action pics pls. [emoji16]


----------



## panthere55

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful colour. Congratulations!!! [emoji16]




Thank you so much!



hedgwin99 said:


> Modeling picture please!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I will wear it out soon! it's going out bag, lunch/brunch/dinner


----------



## MsHermesAU

mindy2002 said:


> Had to share! Such a perfect spring bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260569



Stunning bag! What are the colours?


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry that I had kept some of my friends here waited this long. These are my small purchases for February. And i need to keep my words about crawling back to my shell/cave for the whole of this month :cry:
> 
> Please pardon the bad pictures as I need to take them rather discreetly with my DH snoring away right beside me
> 
> - Pop H pendant and earrings set in Bleu Sature GHW
> 
> - CDC in Orange Poppy GHW
> 
> - Silk in wallet in Rose Azalee
> 
> View attachment 3260352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260357
> 
> 
> Ok. I better go sleep now...zzzzz
> Good night everybody! Sweet dreams!



These is beautiful and I bet it will look great on you! Great score my dear! And thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## atomic110

mindy2002 said:


> Had to share! Such a perfect spring bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260569



Wow, ghillies  B! Such a perfect bag! What size is it?


----------



## atomic110

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get catanina bag...have been looking for one forever! It's in iris  thank you for letting me share



Congrats! iris is fabulous color


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry that I had kept some of my friends here waited this long. These are my small purchases for February. And i need to keep my words about crawling back to my shell/cave for the whole of this month :cry:
> 
> Please pardon the bad pictures as I need to take them rather discreetly with my DH snoring away right beside me
> 
> - Pop H pendant and earrings set in Bleu Sature GHW
> 
> - CDC in Orange Poppy GHW
> 
> - Silk in wallet in Rose Azalee
> 
> View attachment 3260352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260357
> 
> 
> Ok. I better go sleep now...zzzzz
> Good night everybody! Sweet dreams!




Hahaha! You are too funny dear Seedlessplum [emoji3][emoji3]... It was worth the wait! I LOVE your purchases! Love the wallet and your jewelry! Gosh! Beautiful CDC! Is it RC?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. Sweet dreams till tomorrow when I am hoping you post mod shots of these [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I am craving this KD, barenia with RG.  Have had some trouble finding it!  Was shown one in SF last year and hesitated.......gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Then saw one from a reseller but it went so fast too!  Congrats on getting it!  Very beautiful!




Oh my friend I am hoping you are able to score this! It truly is a beauty and I know these go so fast that I just grabbed it myself [emoji51][emoji51].. Thank you so much for your sweet words [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

mindy2002 said:


> Had to share! Such a perfect spring bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260569



It totally is[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... It's stunner mindy[emoji173]&#65039;



panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get catanina bag...have been looking for one forever! It's in iris  thank you for letting me share




Wow!!! I love the amazing bags and beautiful colors you choose panthere [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## panthere55

eternallove4bag said:


> It totally is[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... It's stunner mindy[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I love the amazing bags and beautiful colors you choose panthere [emoji171][emoji171]


 


atomic110 said:


> Congrats! iris is fabulous color




Thank you so much! I love iris!


----------



## CiiCii

Luluguinnessgal said:


> 2 scarves, both from the last season I believe but I had been eyeing them for a while and did not find anything I liked quite as much among the newer ones. Le Voyage de Pytheas as I love maps in general and am European so I felt it was the perfect fit for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And La Maison des Carres in white. I originally wanted it in either black or navy but those colors were sold out so I was thrilled they had a white one at least!


Very nice--beautiful colors.


----------



## CiiCii

tannfran said:


> Orange poppy Clemence with gold hardware in natural light.  Hope it helps.


What a happy color. Shows the texture of the leather so well! Beautiful


----------



## Lollipop15

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry that I had kept some of my friends here waited this long. These are my small purchases for February. And i need to keep my words about crawling back to my shell/cave for the whole of this month :cry:
> 
> Please pardon the bad pictures as I need to take them rather discreetly with my DH snoring away right beside me
> 
> - Pop H pendant and earrings set in Bleu Sature GHW
> 
> - CDC in Orange Poppy GHW
> 
> - Silk in wallet in Rose Azalee
> 
> Ok. I better go sleep now...zzzzz
> Good night everybody! Sweet dreams!



Beautiful purchases! Congrats! Btw it is still the beginning of Feb, so we may see more of your purchases this month hehe


----------



## CiiCii

My latest "Hermes" purchase. Ahem..tongue in cheek but I just couldn't resist. 

I must admit, I just about died laughing when I noticed the Birkin on the packaging.


----------



## mindy2002

PrestigeH said:


> Action pics pls. [emoji16]




I will post an action pic very soon


----------



## Chubbymoo

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get catanina bag...have been looking for one forever! It's in iris  thank you for letting me share



It's back? And in purple!!! So lucky! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## mindy2002

MsHermesAU said:


> Stunning bag! What are the colours?




Its white and pearl grey swift


----------



## mindy2002

atomic110 said:


> Wow, ghillies  B! Such a perfect bag! What size is it?




Its a 35! Love this size for daily carry [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## atelierforward

CiiCii said:


> My latest "Hermes" purchase. Ahem..tongue in cheek but I just couldn't resist.
> 
> I must admit, I just about died laughing when I noticed the Birkin on the packaging.


That's hilarious. I guess Windex is trying to tap into the luxury market?


----------



## panthere55

Chubbymoo said:


> It's back? And in purple!!! So lucky! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


 
I think they found it somewhere randomly haha! Thank you!


----------



## Chubbymoo

panthere55 said:


> I think they found it somewhere randomly haha! Thank you!



It's like winning the h lottery! You are so lucky!


----------



## Momo0

mindy2002 said:


> Had to share! Such a perfect spring bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260569




Wow this is stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CiiCii said:


> My latest "Hermes" purchase. Ahem..tongue in cheek but I just couldn't resist.
> 
> I must admit, I just about died laughing when I noticed the Birkin on the packaging.



What a riot!!


----------



## Dany_37

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful colour congrats



Thank you!


----------



## MYH

CiiCii said:


> My latest "Hermes" purchase. Ahem..tongue in cheek but I just couldn't resist.
> 
> I must admit, I just about died laughing when I noticed the Birkin on the packaging.


This is too funny!  :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Dany_37

eternallove4bag said:


> What an amazing gorgeous color! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Many congrats Dany!



Thank you!


----------



## Dany_37

atomic110 said:


> Love your baby Ms E's vibrant color



Thanks so much!


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> Fa-bu-lous scores, esp that CDC and wallet! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Congrats and may you dream of many orange boxes!



Thank you, my dear! Orange boxes all the way!



PrestigeH said:


> Great colours. Very nice wallet too. Am sure all will look great on you. Please post action pics when ready. [emoji3]



Thanks, PrestigeH. I am so glad I have something in PINK!!! I can't wait to find more pinks for H 



csetcos said:


> Congrats!!!  Beautiful items!



Thank you 



atomic110 said:


> These is beautiful and I bet it will look great on you! Great score my dear! And thanks for sharing it with us



Thank you, atomic110 dear 



eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! You are too funny dear Seedlessplum [emoji3][emoji3]... It was worth the wait! I LOVE your purchases! Love the wallet and your jewelry! Gosh! Beautiful CDC! Is it RC?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].. Sweet dreams till tomorrow when I am hoping you post mod shots of these [emoji4]



Thank you eternallove4bag!! The CDC is in Orange Poppy. But it looks kind of red under some lighting. I love rich color. I hope to score a pink one in future!



Lollipop15 said:


> Beautiful purchases! Congrats! Btw it is still the beginning of Feb, so we may see more of your purchases this month hehe



LOL. You are so damn right but I got to master self-control, which is so tough.
When my SA text me pictures of those items that she kept aside for me, I literally jump on my feet and run to the store.


----------



## Seedlessplum

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get catanina bag...have been looking for one forever! It's in iris  thank you for letting me share



The leather looks so smooth and delicious! Congrats!



mindy2002 said:


> Had to share! Such a perfect spring bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260569



Congrats!


----------



## Susie Tunes

OMG!  It looks like the perfect, 'carry your essentials' clutch! I've never seen this bag before. Could you tell me a bit more about it please - the measurements, the leather, and what is the inside like?


----------



## Seedlessplum

CiiCii said:


> My latest "Hermes" purchase. Ahem..tongue in cheek but I just couldn't resist.
> 
> I must admit, I just about died laughing when I noticed the Birkin on the packaging.



This is cute. Is that for wiping leather bags?


----------



## Orangefanatic

I feel so lucky in 2016. 
Managed to get B30 noir &  lindy 30 bi-color verso.
Fell in love with soft swift &#128525;&#128537;&#128536;&#128538;


----------



## Orangefanatic

Orangefanatic said:


> I feel so lucky in 2016.
> Managed to get B30 noir &  lindy 30 bi-color verso.
> Fell in love with soft swift &#128525;&#128537;&#128536;&#128538;



blue indigo / orange poppy


----------



## Seedlessplum

Orangefanatic said:


> I feel so lucky in 2016.
> Managed to get B30 noir &  lindy 30 bi-color verso.
> Fell in love with soft swift &#128525;&#128537;&#128536;&#128538;



Congratulations! Its really beautiful!


----------



## panthere55

Seedlessplum said:


> The leather looks so smooth and delicious! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!


 


Chubbymoo said:


> It's like winning the h lottery! You are so lucky!


 
Thank you so much! I guess you never know when something will show up in the store!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Seedlessplum said:


> Congratulations! Its really beautiful!



Thank you Seedlessplum


----------



## atomic110

mindy2002 said:


> Its a 35! Love this size for daily carry [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Lucky you! I'm eyeing on Ghillies B30 but it seem like asking for the sky, lol&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

CiiCii said:


> My latest "Hermes" purchase. Ahem..tongue in cheek but I just couldn't resist.
> 
> I must admit, I just about died laughing when I noticed the Birkin on the packaging.


Haha, This is awesome  'H' purchase! So fun&#128517;&#128517;


----------



## atomic110

Orangefanatic said:


> blue indigo / orange poppy


Beautiful lindy and lucky  you!


----------



## Bobmops

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry that I had kept some of my friends here waited this long. These are my small purchases for February. And i need to keep my words about crawling back to my shell/cave for the whole of this month :cry:
> 
> Please pardon the bad pictures as I need to take them rather discreetly with my DH snoring away right beside me
> 
> - Pop H pendant and earrings set in Bleu Sature GHW
> 
> - CDC in Orange Poppy GHW
> 
> - Silk in wallet in Rose Azalee
> 
> View attachment 3260352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260357
> 
> 
> Ok. I better go sleep now...zzzzz
> Good night everybody! Sweet dreams!



Congrats !!! Great eye candy !


----------



## Seedlessplum

Bobmops said:


> Congrats !!! Great eye candy !



Thank you, dear Bobmops


----------



## Orangefanatic

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful lindy and lucky  you![/QUOTE
> 
> thank you ~


----------



## umlm

my recent vintage Kelly 35 with strap ( bought separately but go together)


----------



## Seedlessplum

umlm said:


> my recent vintage Kelly 35 with strap ( bought separately but go together)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260889



Beautiful vintage u have! Congratulations!


----------



## gagabag

Orangefanatic said:


> I feel so lucky in 2016.
> 
> Managed to get B30 noir &  lindy 30 bi-color verso.
> 
> Fell in love with soft swift [emoji7][emoji11][emoji8][emoji9]




Stunning lindy! How do u like it so far? Got offered the exact same one. I'm not sure as I haven't seen/felt it yet &#129300;


----------



## eternallove4bag

umlm said:


> my recent vintage Kelly 35 with strap ( bought separately but go together)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260889



Wow! What a beautiful score! Many congrats umlm[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Orangefanatic said:


> blue indigo / orange poppy



What a lovely combination!!! Beautiful Orangefanatic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Seedlessplum said:


> Thank you, my dear! Orange boxes all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, PrestigeH. I am so glad I have something in PINK!!! I can't wait to find more pinks for H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, atomic110 dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you eternallove4bag!! The CDC is in Orange Poppy. But it looks kind of red under some lighting. I love rich color. I hope to score a pink one in future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You are so damn right but I got to master self-control, which is so tough.
> 
> When my SA text me pictures of those items that she kept aside for me, I literally jump on my feet and run to the store.




What a beautiful pop of color! Love poppy orange and oh yes! I am on the look out for a pink bracelet too! I have my eyes on the pink clic though with RGHW[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## hclubfan

Orangefanatic said:


> blue indigo / orange poppy



Orangefanatic, that is such an amazingly beautiful combination for a Lindy, and the ghw is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Orangefanatic

hclubfan said:


> Orangefanatic, that is such an amazingly beautiful combination for a Lindy, and the ghw is just the icing on the cake.



Thank you hclubfan, cant wait to carry her around ^^


----------



## atomic110

umlm said:


> my recent vintage Kelly 35 with strap ( bought separately but go together)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260889


Classic last forever ! Great match !


----------



## umlm

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! What a beautiful score! Many congrats umlm[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely combination!!! Beautiful Orangefanatic[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beautiful pop of color! Love poppy orange and oh yes! I am on the look out for a pink bracelet too! I have my eyes on the pink clic though with RGHW[emoji6][emoji6]




Thank you eternallove4bag


----------



## umlm

atomic110 said:


> Classic last forever ! Great match !




thank you attomic110, i saw your new Belt, gorgeous, congrats


----------



## umlm

Seedlessplum said:


> Beautiful vintage u have! Congratulations!




thank you Seedlessplum


----------



## atomic110

umlm said:


> thank you attomic110, i saw your new Belt, gorgeous, congrats


Keke, thanks umlm! My new belt is in action today, very happy! I can't wait to see  your action  shots&#128516;


----------



## periogirl28

umlm said:


> my recent vintage Kelly 35 with strap ( bought separately but go together)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260889



This is a beaut. Just a word of advice from the leather SA in FSH, please watch out that the clasp of the strap doesn't wear out the resin in the handle. It's an unwanted side effect on a single ring bag. He made me promise to take off the strap on my vintage croc Kelly that day! Light usage would likely be ok.


----------



## csetcos

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get catanina bag...have been looking for one forever! It's in iris  thank you for letting me share




Iris!  Love any kind of H purple! [emoji171]



mindy2002 said:


> Had to share! Such a perfect spring bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260569




Beautiful ghillies!  These colors are so gorgeous!


----------



## csetcos

Orangefanatic said:


> blue indigo / orange poppy




Loving the bicolor Lindy!  You get to enjoy 2 beautiful colors in one bag!


----------



## CiiCii

Seedlessplum said:


> This is cute. Is that for wiping leather bags?


These are windex wipes so definitely not..they are marketing the ability to carry them in your purse, using a Birkin on the box as an example..lol


----------



## panthere55

csetcos said:


> Iris!  Love any kind of H purple! [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful ghillies!  These colors are so gorgeous!


 
Thank you! And agree any purple is a great purple in H world!


----------



## Orangefanatic

gagabag said:


> Stunning lindy! How do u like it so far? Got offered the exact same one. I'm not sure as I haven't seen/felt it yet &#129300;



No regret, love the colour combo & swift leather. 
Since its seasonal color combos i didnt think twice. 
If it was a normal lindy, i would pass it as i like B or K more.
This will be my first & last lindy ...so one & only lindy in my closet &#128537;


----------



## umlm

periogirl28 said:


> This is a beaut. Just a word of advice from the leather SA in FSH, please watch out that the clasp of the strap doesn't wear out the resin in the handle. It's an unwanted side effect on a single ring bag. He made me promise to take off the strap on my vintage croc Kelly that day! Light usage would likely be ok.




Thank you so much for your advice, that is so kind of you. I usually use handle more than the strap. Hopefully i will soon have time to get my Kelly 35 to Hermes spa. that would be nice for her.


----------



## umlm

atomic110 said:


> Keke, thanks umlm! My new belt is in action today, very happy! I can't wait to see  your action  shots[emoji1]




i will do as soon as i can


----------



## periogirl28

umlm said:


> Thank you so much for your advice, that is so kind of you. I usually use handle more than the strap. Hopefully i will soon have time to get my Kelly 35 to Hermes spa. that would be nice for her.




I was just sharing what I learnt, thank you for taking it as it was meant. Some friends have confirmed this effect and had to send their bags in for the resin to be repaired. I agree that using our Kellys handheld is probably a better idea. My very best wishes and yes I think a spa treatment would enhance the bag's beauty even more. [emoji3]


----------



## gagabag

Orangefanatic said:


> No regret, love the colour combo & swift leather.
> Since its seasonal color combos i didnt think twice.
> If it was a normal lindy, i would pass it as i like B or K more.
> This will be my first & last lindy ...so one & only lindy in my closet &#128537;



Thank you! x


----------



## weibandy

Orangefanatic said:


> I feel so lucky in 2016.
> Managed to get B30 noir &  lindy 30 bi-color verso.
> Fell in love with soft swift &#128525;&#128537;&#128536;&#128538;



This is so beautiful!!  Lucky find!  Congratulations


----------



## love_timeless

Much better picture to highlight my clic h - size gm black purchased from Hermes in Toronto.
Beautiful pictures in this thread!


----------



## nadiap

I picked up this beautiful hinged bracelet at the local store today.  This design is called Manufacture de Boucleries (in rose couture).  The quality of the photos doesn't do it justice - it's a really nice design in rose gold and has 4 different colors (reddish and blueish on each side of the hinge with purple tones below).  It will be easy to match with pretty much any outfit   I highly recommend to check it out in person if you get a chance.  
*
*


----------



## Bobmops

nadiap said:


> I picked up this beautiful hinged bracelet at the local store today.  This design is called Manufacture de Boucleries (in rose couture).  The quality of the photos doesn't do it justice - it's a really nice design in rose gold and has 4 different colors (reddish and blueish on each side of the hinge with purple tones below).  It will be easy to match with pretty much any outfit   I highly recommend to check it out in person if you get a chance.
> *
> *


That's really nice bracelet ! Great colors too!


----------



## PrestigeH

nadiap said:


> I picked up this beautiful hinged bracelet at the local store today.  This design is called Manufacture de Boucleries (in rose couture).  The quality of the photos doesn't do it justice - it's a really nice design in rose gold and has 4 different colors (reddish and blueish on each side of the hinge with purple tones below).  It will be easy to match with pretty much any outfit   I highly recommend to check it out in person if you get a chance.
> *
> *




Congratulations Nadiap. So glad u got the bracelet. Special and beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

love_timeless said:


> Much better picture to highlight my clic h - size gm black purchased from Hermes in Toronto.
> Beautiful pictures in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3261760




Congratulations!! Enjoy the bracelet. A very timeless piece. [emoji3]


----------



## sanmi

nadiap said:


> I picked up this beautiful hinged bracelet at the local store today.  This design is called Manufacture de Boucleries (in rose couture).  The quality of the photos doesn't do it justice - it's a really nice design in rose gold and has 4 different colors (reddish and blueish on each side of the hinge with purple tones below).  It will be easy to match with pretty much any outfit   I highly recommend to check it out in person if you get a chance.
> *
> *




Gorgeous piece of bracelet.. Enjoy it


----------



## AnushkaD

nadiap said:


> I picked up this beautiful hinged bracelet at the local store today.  This design is called Manufacture de Boucleries (in rose couture).  The quality of the photos doesn't do it justice - it's a really nice design in rose gold and has 4 different colors (reddish and blueish on each side of the hinge with purple tones below).  It will be easy to match with pretty much any outfit   I highly recommend to check it out in person if you get a chance.
> *
> *


Love hinged multi colored, this is gorgeous


----------



## AnushkaD

Seedlessplum said:


> Omg! Its so beautiful!
> Just go for it!



I went for it and it was the right decision, thank you to all you knowledgeable, sophisticated women. It will probably not make an appearance until late Spring, this is London.


----------



## galliano_girl

AnushkaD said:


> I went for it and it was the right decision, thank you to all you knowledgeable, sophisticated women. It will probably not make an appearance until late Spring, this is London.


Amazing!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

AnushkaD said:


> I went for it and it was the right decision, thank you to all you knowledgeable, sophisticated women. It will probably not make an appearance until late Spring, this is London.



This is stunning. I think you should bring it out now. What London's dreary weather needs right now is probably a bright pop of colour! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

love_timeless said:


> Much better picture to highlight my clic h - size gm black purchased from Hermes in Toronto.
> Beautiful pictures in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3261760



You chose a classic color and combination and it will go with pretty much everything! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



nadiap said:


> I picked up this beautiful hinged bracelet at the local store today.  This design is called Manufacture de Boucleries (in rose couture).  The quality of the photos doesn't do it justice - it's a really nice design in rose gold and has 4 different colors (reddish and blueish on each side of the hinge with purple tones below).  It will be easy to match with pretty much any outfit   I highly recommend to check it out in person if you get a chance.
> *
> *



It certainly is a gorgeous bracelet! Love the multi toned effect! Goes so well with your white clic H too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



AnushkaD said:


> I went for it and it was the right decision, thank you to all you knowledgeable, sophisticated women. It will probably not make an appearance until late Spring, this is London.




Omg!!! This is STUNNING on you Anushka[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... PERFECTION... You should definitely take it out now! This color is classic H so carry it year around my dear! Many congrats to you!!


----------



## atelierforward

AnushkaD said:


> I went for it and it was the right decision, thank you to all you knowledgeable, sophisticated women. It will probably not make an appearance until late Spring, this is London.


Fabulous!! I know London is rainy, but on a non-rainy day, you should absolutely take it out for a winter stroll. Looks terrific on you.


----------



## atomic110

AnushkaD said:


> I went for it and it was the right decision, thank you to all you knowledgeable, sophisticated women. It will probably not make an appearance until late Spring, this is London.


Signature color of H, it won't be wrong  congrats !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AnushkaD said:


> I went for it and it was the right decision, thank you to all you knowledgeable, sophisticated women. It will probably not make an appearance until late Spring, this is London.



Truly gorgeous,*Anushka*!


----------



## Seedlessplum

love_timeless said:


> Much better picture to highlight my clic h - size gm black purchased from Hermes in Toronto.
> Beautiful pictures in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3261760



Its a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Seedlessplum

nadiap said:


> I picked up this beautiful hinged bracelet at the local store today.  This design is called Manufacture de Boucleries (in rose couture).  The quality of the photos doesn't do it justice - it's a really nice design in rose gold and has 4 different colors (reddish and blueish on each side of the hinge with purple tones below).  It will be easy to match with pretty much any outfit   I highly recommend to check it out in person if you get a chance.
> *
> *



Very beautiful and it goes perfect with your Clic clac &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Seedlessplum

AnushkaD said:


> I went for it and it was the right decision, thank you to all you knowledgeable, sophisticated women. It will probably not make an appearance until late Spring, this is London.



Oh, yes!!! A huge congrats! Wear it with pride and happiness! Now u may just need some accessories to go with it, like this orange poppy cdc...&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; just kidding


----------



## AnushkaD

periogirl28 said:


> This is stunning. I think you should bring it out now. What London's dreary weather needs right now is probably a bright pop of colour! Congrats!


Actually the sun is shining and it is almost Spring like so I may not be able to wait much longer


----------



## AnushkaD

Seedlessplum said:


> Oh, yes!!! A huge congrats! Wear it with pride and happiness! Now u may just need some accessories to go with it, like this orange poppy cdc...&#128518;&#128518;&#128518; just kidding
> 
> View attachment 3262070


Funnily enough I popped into Selfridges this afternoon for the very same but it was not available. I will keep an eye out for matching accessories.


----------



## AnushkaD

galliano_girl said:


> Amazing!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## AnushkaD

eternallove4bag said:


> You chose a classic color and combination and it will go with pretty much everything! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is a gorgeous bracelet! Love the multi toned effect! Goes so well with your white clic H too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! This is STUNNING on you Anushka[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... PERFECTION... You should definitely take it out now! This color is classic H so carry it year around my dear! Many congrats to you!!


Thank you - you all had a part to play in this decision making process. I know now where to go for some sound Orange advice! Thank you to you all.


----------



## spylove22

My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge great!!
> View attachment 3262135



This is absolutely gorgeous.
U will turn heads as u walk down the streets


----------



## spylove22

Seedlessplum said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous.
> U will turn heads as u walk down the streets


 
thank you


----------



## Freckles1

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135




This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Moirai

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135



Beautiful Kelly! Congrats!


----------



## amozo




----------



## Seedlessplum

amozo said:


>



Its a very classic b and goes so well with your MQ scarf. Congrats!!!


----------



## spylove22

Freckles1 said:


> This is gorgeous!!





Moirai said:


> Beautiful Kelly! Congrats!




thank you!


----------



## amozo

Seedlessplum said:


> Its a very classic b and goes so well with your MQ scarf. Congrats!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Love_Couture

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135



Your kelly is absolutely beautiful!  May I ask if this is a new color?  Huge Congratulations!!!


----------



## spylove22

Love_Couture said:


> Your kelly is absolutely beautiful!  May I ask if this is a new color?  Huge Congratulations!!!




thanks, from what I was told by the SA that it is a new color.


----------



## eternallove4bag

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135



Many congrats on your amazing new baby [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



amozo said:


>




What a beautiful green!! Love it [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## trishaluvslv

AnushkaD said:


> I went for it and it was the right decision, thank you to all you knowledgeable, sophisticated women. It will probably not make an appearance until late Spring, this is London.



Breathing.. :o  ....gasp... .This is stunningly breath taking dear....so happy you took the plunge.


----------



## AnushkaD

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135



Simply beautiful


----------



## AnushkaD

trishaluvslv said:


> Breathing.. :o  ....gasp... .This is stunningly breath taking dear....so happy you took the plunge.



Thanks Trisha, I'm happy too


----------



## umlm

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135




congrats, so gorgeous


----------



## umlm

amozo said:


>




wow, this is too stunning, TDF


----------



## amozo

umlm said:


> wow, this is too stunning, TDF



thank you! I am having second thoughts and wondering if I should've gotten black instead, but your comment has made me feel better.


----------



## Ccc1

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135


So pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## tannfran

AnushkaD said:


> I went for it and it was the right decision, thank you to all you knowledgeable, sophisticated women. It will probably not make an appearance until late Spring, this is London.




Looks great on you.  Congrats!


----------



## love_timeless

PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations!! Enjoy the bracelet. A very timeless piece. [emoji3]




Thank you!


----------



## love_timeless

eternallove4bag said:


> You chose a classic color and combination and it will go with pretty much everything! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> It certainly is a gorgeous bracelet! Love the multi toned effect! Goes so well with your white clic H too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! This is STUNNING on you Anushka[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... PERFECTION... You should definitely take it out now! This color is classic H so carry it year around my dear! Many congrats to you!!




Thank you!


----------



## love_timeless

Seedlessplum said:


> Its a beautiful bracelet!




Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## love_timeless

amozo said:


>




Wow! Beautiful bag!


----------



## mochaccino

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135



This is beautiful! Would you say in natural light you can still see the pink tones? Thanks!


----------



## spylove22

mochaccino said:


> This is beautiful! Would you say in natural light you can still see the pink tones? Thanks!



yes definitely.


----------



## nvie

nadiap said:


> I picked up this beautiful hinged bracelet at the local store today.  This design is called Manufacture de Boucleries (in rose couture).  The quality of the photos doesn't do it justice - it's a really nice design in rose gold and has 4 different colors (reddish and blueish on each side of the hinge with purple tones below).  It will be easy to match with pretty much any outfit   I highly recommend to check it out in person if you get a chance.
> *
> *




Lovely lovely design nadiap. I love the hinged bracelet more than Clic H. I regretted not buying the red pattern with silver hardware while in Rome. Still kicking myself!


----------



## rainscarrot

Early Vday gift


----------



## Seedlessplum

rainscarrot said:


> Early Vday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262798



Its so adorable! Congrats! This is quite hard to get, you are lucky!


----------



## rainscarrot

Seedlessplum said:


> Its so adorable! Congrats! This is quite hard to get, you are lucky!



Thank you! This is my first rodeo. To my surprise, it is so soft and light!


----------



## PrestigeH

rainscarrot said:


> Early Vday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262798




Congratulations!!! Very cute. [emoji3]


----------



## amozo

love_timeless said:


> Wow! Beautiful bag!




Thank you! [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## atomic110

rainscarrot said:


> Early Vday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262798


Such an adorable vday gift! I love rodeo and this color is in my list&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## louboutal

Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

louboutal said:


> Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262901



Big big congratulations!
This is the dream of many, including myself!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

louboutal said:


> Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262901




Congratulations!!!! She is a beauty. Can't wait to see ur mood pics. [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## Txoceangirl

spylove22 said:


> my newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135



wow! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mygoodies

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135




This is STUNNING!!! Reminds me a bit of Tosca! Does it lean to fuchsia pink? CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## louboutal

Seedlessplum said:


> Big big congratulations!
> This is the dream of many, including myself!!!







PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations!!!! She is a beauty. Can't wait to see ur mood pics. [emoji106][emoji3]




Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...


----------



## PrestigeH

louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910




Goodness!!!! Wow !!!! So stunning!!!! [emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## Bobmops

louboutal said:


> Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262901



OMG !! Love IT ! Enjoy your wonderful C!


----------



## Bobmops

louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910



Great collection ! Totally envious !)


----------



## Kat.Lee

louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910




Fabulous family! Congrats.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135




Beautiful !


----------



## Kat.Lee

Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share. 
Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
	

		
			
		

		
	



Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
	

		
			
		

		
	




Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love 
	

		
			
		

		
	



A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941




Wow the pochette is gorgeous. Congratulations!!!!! The Cdc matches perfectly. I love the scarf too so lively and pretty. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow the pochette is gorgeous. Congratulations!!!!! The Cdc matches perfectly. I love the scarf too so lively and pretty. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji3][emoji3]




Thank you my dear friend. I love the pochette too. It was on "display only" a couple of weeks ago. My sweet SA asked for permission to release it. Haven't got such a vivid and vibrant colour bag for a decade. See how boring my wardrobe is! Glad to add some pretty colour now.


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you my dear friend. I love the pochette too. It was on "display only" a couple of weeks ago. My sweet SA asked for permission to release it. Haven't got such a vivid and vibrant colour bag for a decade. See how boring my wardrobe is! Glad to add some pretty colour now.




Wow u must be special and u have a wonderful SA too. Yes definitely u will look gorgeous with some vibrant colours. [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Wow u must be special and u have a wonderful SA too. Yes definitely u will look gorgeous with some vibrant colours. [emoji3]




Thank you. She is a sweetheart. Must give her the credit.


----------



## H.C.LV.

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941



Fabulous choices Kat.Lee!! I especially love the moussie paired with your pochette


----------



## Orangefanatic

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you my dear friend. I love the pochette too. It was on "display only" a couple of weeks ago. My sweet SA asked for permission to release it. Haven't got such a vivid and vibrant colour bag for a decade. See how boring my wardrobe is! Glad to add some pretty colour now.



Good 2 know, "display only" doesnt mean " Not 4 sale " &#128521;


----------



## Kat.Lee

H.C.LV. said:


> Fabulous choices Kat.Lee!! I especially love the moussie paired with your pochette




Thank you H.C.LV.


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941





Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you my dear friend. I love the pochette too. It was on "display only" a couple of weeks ago. My sweet SA asked for permission to release it. Haven't got such a vivid and vibrant colour bag for a decade. See how boring my wardrobe is! Glad to add some pretty colour now.


This is serious shopping my dear! OMG, you got all my wish list in your  wardrobe! Maybe I should just 'borrow' it from  you instead of waiting for my H fairy tales to happen! &#128517;&#128517;&#128517; 
I always thought the 'display only' is strictly  for display! Gosh, I should push harder last time when I see my dream bag on display &#128547; but I guess this privilege will 'reserved' by VVIP and subject  to the SA/ store practice, right ?&#128529;&#128533;


----------



## Ms Bunny

louboutal said:


> Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262901




Wow!!! You are so lucky!  Beautiful bag, and what a family picture to envy [emoji2]


----------



## Ms Bunny

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941




What a spree!!!!  Your cat cracks me up Kat.Lee. Congrats on all your beauties. Waiting for mod shots!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> This is serious shopping my dear! OMG, you got all my wish list in your  wardrobe! Maybe I should just 'borrow' it from  you instead of waiting for my H fairy tales to happen! [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> I always thought the 'display only' is strictly  for display! Gosh, I should push harder last time when I see my dream bag on display [emoji21] but I guess this privilege will 'reserved' by VVIP and subject  to the SA/ store practice, right ?[emoji58][emoji53]



Thank you dear atomic. 



Ms Bunny said:


> What a spree!!!!  Your cat cracks me up Kat.Lee. Congrats on all your beauties. Waiting for mod shots!!



Thank you Ms Bunny. He is always so curious and wouldn't miss out any chance of "inspection"!


----------



## atelierforward

louboutal said:


> Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262901


Perfection!! Congratulations on your score


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941



Love everything!! Great style as always!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910



Dreamy Constance family, thanks for the pic *louboutal*.

You must take good care of them as they all look brand new!  



Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941



Great selection of purchases, I love matching accessories and you definitely achieved this goal. Also, that JL silk is beyond gorgeous, *Kat*.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainscarrot said:


> Early Vday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262798



What an adorable gift!! Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



louboutal said:


> Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262901



STUNNING!! So happy to be sisters/cousins with you on this! I have it with GHW. Black C is just divine and goes effortlessly with everything! Great job dear louboutal in scoring this beauty [emoji7][emoji7] 



louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910




Beautiful C family my dear [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941




You totally OUTDID yourself my dear Kat!!! OMG the Kelly pochette in Capucine is a SHOWSTOPPER[emoji7][emoji7]...so vibrant and beautiful! The CDC is such a beautiful match! Super beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And aah my heart skipped a beat looking at your beautiful moussie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And I can already imagine the different beautiful ways you will be styling the gorgeous silk top [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My goodness! Everything is just spectacular and Stunning my dear friend! You just have the most exquisite taste ever[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## hclubfan

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941



Oh my goodness Kat, what a fun shopping excursion!!! I think Capucine in swift is just heavenly!! I almost bought a Jige Elan in the same color and leather. About to be twins with you on that cw of the UtW mousseline (sadly have to return my blue Izmir Kelly dog in exchange for it)...love all of your choices!! Enjoy them, and looking forward to the modeling pics!


----------



## hclubfan

louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910



That is Constance perfection louboutai!!!!


----------



## spylove22

umlm said:


> congrats, so gorgeous


 



Ccc1 said:


> So pretty. Congratulations!





mygoodies said:


> This is STUNNING!!! Reminds me a bit of Tosca! Does it lean to fuchsia pink? CONGRATS!!!!!



thank you! It leans a lot toward fuchsia!


----------



## Seedlessplum

louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910



Omg! They are all yours!!!
Omg omg omg!!! I am so jealous!!!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941



Holy cow! U managed to get this baby!!!!!
Huge congrats and i love it!

Next i will be staying tuned to see your beautiful mod pics!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Seedlessplum said:


> Holy cow! U managed to get this baby!!!!!
> Huge congrats and i love it!
> 
> Next i will be staying tuned to see your beautiful mod pics!




Thank you Seedlessplum. Sorry for your loss. I hope you feel better soon. You have all our supports on here. [emoji8]


----------



## Seedlessplum

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Seedlessplum. Sorry for your loss. I hope you feel better soon. You have all our supports on here. [emoji8]




Upon seeing your beautiful purchases, they brighten up my day


----------



## periogirl28

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135




So pretty, thanks for sharing! I believe its the first Grenat I have seen here.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bobmops said:


> Love everything!! Great style as always!



Thank you dear Bobmops. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great selection of purchases, I love matching accessories and you definitely achieved this goal. Also, that JL silk is beyond gorgeous, *Kat*.



Thank you so much VigeeLeBrun. 



eternallove4bag said:


> You totally OUTDID yourself my dear Kat!!! OMG the Kelly pochette in Capucine is a SHOWSTOPPER[emoji7][emoji7]...so vibrant and beautiful! The CDC is such a beautiful match! Super beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And aah my heart skipped a beat looking at your beautiful moussie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... And I can already imagine the different beautiful ways you will be styling the gorgeous silk top [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My goodness! Everything is just spectacular and Stunning my dear friend! You just have the most exquisite taste ever[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Thank you dearest eternal for your kind words. You are always beyond lovely!! 



hclubfan said:


> Oh my goodness Kat, what a fun shopping excursion!!! I think Capucine in swift is just heavenly!! I almost bought a Jige Elan in the same color and leather. About to be twins with you on that cw of the UtW mousseline (sadly have to return my blue Izmir Kelly dog in exchange for it)...love all of your choices!! Enjoy them, and looking forward to the modeling pics!



Thank you hclubfan. Great honour to be moussie twin with you. Sorry to hear that you have to return the BI KD. Hope you'll get it again one day.


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry that I had kept some of my friends here waited this long. These are my small purchases for February. And i need to keep my words about crawling back to my shell/cave for the whole of this month :cry:
> 
> Please pardon the bad pictures as I need to take them rather discreetly with my DH snoring away right beside me
> 
> - Pop H pendant and earrings set in Bleu Sature GHW
> 
> - CDC in Orange Poppy GHW
> 
> - Silk in wallet in Rose Azalee
> 
> View attachment 3260352
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260353
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260354
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260356
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260357
> 
> 
> Ok. I better go sleep now...zzzzz
> Good night everybody! Sweet dreams!


oh wow everthing is gorgeous ... you have a great choice seedlessplum ... happy cny



panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I was able to get catanina bag...have been looking for one forever! It's in iris  thank you for letting me share


beautiful panthere love seeing all your purchases 



mindy2002 said:


> Had to share! Such a perfect spring bag [emoji4]
> View attachment 3260569


both bag and colour are stunning


----------



## noreen_uk

love_timeless said:


> Much better picture to highlight my clic h - size gm black purchased from Hermes in Toronto.
> Beautiful pictures in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3261760


beautiful bracelet 



nadiap said:


> I picked up this beautiful hinged bracelet at the local store today.  This design is called Manufacture de Boucleries (in rose couture).  The quality of the photos doesn't do it justice - it's a really nice design in rose gold and has 4 different colors (reddish and blueish on each side of the hinge with purple tones below).  It will be easy to match with pretty much any outfit   I highly recommend to check it out in person if you get a chance.
> *
> *



i went to the stores today to see if they have this bracelet but nope ... my SA is trying to get me ... congrats nadiap


----------



## noreen_uk

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135


huge congrats on this beauty spylove ... stunning colour



amozo said:


>



beyond gorgeous


----------



## noreen_uk

rainscarrot said:


> Early Vday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262798


beautiful rodeo 



louboutal said:


> Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262901





louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910



 so in love with your C collections


----------



## amozo

noreen_uk said:


> beyond gorgeous



Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## noreen_uk

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941



love seeing everything in here kat.lee such beautiful purchases


----------



## Kat.Lee

noreen_uk said:


> love seeing everything in here kat.lee such beautiful purchases




Thank you noreen_uk.


----------



## meridian

Wow!  This is so refreshing!  Love it and big congratulations!


----------



## Rami00

louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910



OMG! I am so jelly! What a gorgeous family. Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941



The color of the pochette is unbelievable. GORGEOUS. I loved everything you picked up. I can't wait to see you in that top. Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941




Kat, I love everything!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Especially the jungle love shirt...so chic!


----------



## tonkamama

Congrats!  Beautiful new red Kelly!



spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135




Congrats!  I love this combo, your SA was helpful.  



louboutal said:


> Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262901


----------



## Susie Tunes

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941


Lovely pieces - and your cat has an eye on the Pochette, (s)he has good taste


----------



## Jadeite

rainscarrot said:


> Early Vday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262798




Very sweet isn't it.


----------



## Jadeite

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941




Happy to see such colours. Congrats on everything


----------



## spylove22

louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910


 
Oh wow, absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## spylove22

periogirl28 said:


> So pretty, thanks for sharing! I believe its the first Grenat I have seen here.


 





noreen_uk said:


> huge congrats on this beauty spylove ... stunning colour.


 

 Thank you!


----------



## weibandy

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941



What a dreamy combination of beautiful things!!  The Pochette is stunning!!  Lovely to see your artful presentation.


----------



## Seedlessplum

noreen_uk said:


> oh wow everthing is gorgeous ... you have a great choice seedlessplum ... happy cny



Thank you! Happy CNY to you too


----------



## panthere55

noreen_uk said:


> oh wow everthing is gorgeous ... you have a great choice seedlessplum ... happy cny
> 
> 
> beautiful panthere love seeing all your purchases
> 
> 
> both bag and colour are stunning




Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> The color of the pochette is unbelievable. GORGEOUS. I loved everything you picked up. I can't wait to see you in that top. Congrats!



Thank you so much dear Rami. 



tonkamama said:


> Kat, I love everything!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Especially the jungle love shirt...so chic!



Thank you tonkamama. 



Susie Tunes said:


> Lovely pieces - and your cat has an eye on the Pochette, (s)he has good taste



Thank you Susie Tunes. He is one curious cutie with good taste. [emoji74] 



Jadeite said:


> Happy to see such colours. Congrats on everything



Thank you. 



weibandy said:


> What a dreamy combination of beautiful things!!  The Pochette is stunning!!  Lovely to see your artful presentation.



Thank you for your kind words weibandy.


----------



## Cedh

An orange Kelly wallet. Not sure now if I should get the  Farandole necklace and use it as a strap...


----------



## mungoo33

Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hedgwin99

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490




Beautiful [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## mungoo33

hedgwin99 said:


> Beautiful [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Thank you &#128536;&#128536;!


----------



## atelierforward

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941


The pochette and CDC are amazing. No one does saturated colors like H!!!!


----------



## Zasha

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490




Congrats!!! It's beautiful!!! [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## atomic110

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490


So sweet!  Congrats! KP definitely is in my list&#128521;


----------



## thyme

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!



sooooo pretty! congrats


----------



## SugarMama

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490



Ahhh.  So beautiful!


----------



## mungoo33

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## periogirl28

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490




So sweet and special! Congrats!


----------



## Icyss

Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743



Congrat!! Kelly 28 is just perfect size &#128525;
Beautiful colour & leather !


----------



## panthere55

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490



Congratulations!!! Twins on this! It's such an easy fun bag!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atelierforward said:


> The pochette and CDC are amazing. No one does saturated colors like H!!!!




Thank you atelierforward. Totally agree with you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490




Lovely and sweet. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743




Love your K. Such a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## kopiogao

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743


So beautiful!  Can show a mod picture please?


----------



## Seedlessplum

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490



I saw this color in real life. Its so beautiful!
A very big congratulations to u!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743



Wow wow! RC is one of my favourite h reds. Its so rich in color. I am sure there will be alot of compliments on your bag. Congratulations!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743




Wow my dream bag!! Congrats[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Icyss

Orangefanatic said:


> Congrat!! Kelly 28 is just perfect size [emoji7]
> 
> Beautiful colour & leather !




Thank you[emoji253]



Kat.Lee said:


> Love your K. Such a beauty. Congrats.




Thank you[emoji253]



kopiogao said:


> So beautiful!  Can show a mod picture please?




Thank you. I'll do mod shot once i took her out[emoji4]



Seedlessplum said:


> Wow wow! RC is one of my favourite h reds. Its so rich in color. I am sure there will be alot of compliments on your bag. Congratulations!




Thank you so much. I'm so happy I got this beauty[emoji253]



OnlyloveH said:


> Wow my dream bag!! Congrats[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you. I hope you'll get your dream bag soon[emoji253]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941




Gorgeous pieces Kat! Especially love the Capucine pochette in swift ghw. Hehe I'm biased as I have same combo in k25. Love how you match with the cdc RJ & moussline. I'm matching mine with a geranium Croc Kelly Dog !

Also love the twilly. Do you happen to see these in the blue and white color way? I have the blue & white color 90cm silks and would love to have matching twilly for my blue glacier K. Tia


----------



## noreen_uk

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490


beautiful kelly pochette and congrats 



Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743



congrats on your beautiful K and RC is such a stunning colour


----------



## Montaigne

Pls do get the Farandole. It's such a versatile and classic piece. I got the bracelet after that and and made my 120cm into a belt.


----------



## umlm

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490




stunning, congrats


----------



## mad_for_chanel

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490




Congrats mungoo, beautiful RC KP! So fresh & young [emoji176]


----------



## meridian

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743


Love this!  Congratulations!


----------



## noreen_uk

my first oran sandal


----------



## Seedlessplum

noreen_uk said:


> my first oran sandal



Ahhh. Congrats!
I love this style and its so comfortable


----------



## periogirl28

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743




Perfect bag!


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> my first oran sandal




First of many I think. Congrats!


----------



## Lovehermes89

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490



So cute!! I just love rose confetti, congratulation for the score!


----------



## mungoo33

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful kelly pochette and congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Montaigne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pls do get the Farandole. It's such a versatile and classic piece. I got the bracelet after that and and made my 120cm into a belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am hoping to get this soon. When I do, mod shots to follow [emoji2][emoji2].
> 
> 
> 
> umlm said:
> 
> 
> 
> stunning, congrats
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> mad_for_chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mungoo, beautiful RC KP! So fresh & young [emoji176]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The color definitely brightens my day [emoji38].
Click to expand...


----------



## atomic110

noreen_uk said:


> my first oran sandal


Congrats! Twin  with you&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## mungoo33

Lovehermes89 said:


> So cute!! I just love rose confetti, congratulation for the score!




Thank you! Yes, this was on my wish list and couldn't believe it was offered to me. [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## eternallove4bag

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490



What a pretty color[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]... Many congrats on scoring this beauty!



Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743



Stunning! Love RC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



noreen_uk said:


> my first oran sandal




Yay!!! And it's beautiful!!! Enjoy my friend! These look so good [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

noreen_uk said:


> my first oran sandal




Beautiful sandals. Excellent choice. Love the contrast stitching. [emoji16]


----------



## Bobmops

noreen_uk said:


> my first oran sandal



Love, love, love &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;on my waiting list as well !


----------



## etoupebirkin

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941



Everything is just spectacular!!! You have such wonderful taste!!! I especially love the Jungle Love top and the Under the Sea mousseline--wonderful purchases.


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> Ahhh. Congrats!
> I love this style and its so comfortable





periogirl28 said:


> First of many I think. Congrats!





atomic110 said:


> Congrats! Twin  with you&#128522;&#128522;





eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty color[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]... Many congrats on scoring this beauty!
> 
> Stunning! Love RC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Yay!!! And it's beautiful!!! Enjoy my friend! These look so good [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful sandals. Excellent choice. Love the contrast stitching. [emoji16]





Bobmops said:


> Love, love, love &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;on my waiting list as well !



thank you all ... i can't wait to wear it in summer ... it's still freezing cold and raining almost every day here  ... i need at least another pair


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> thank you all ... i can't wait to wear it in summer ... it's still freezing cold and raining almost every day here  ... i need at least another pair




You go girl! The enablers that we are here I would say go for the second pair [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Pursebop

*OH MY- YES I DID!*


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*




Oooh amazing car and I wonder what's inside the orange box [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> You go girl! The enablers that we are here I would say go for the second pair [emoji12][emoji12]


i need another pair in gold and i'm done 



******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*



beautiful shot ******** and can't wait for the reveal


----------



## Pursebop

noreen_uk said:


> i need another pair in gold and i'm done
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shot ******** and can't wait for the reveal



*thanks girls, yes very excited... this one actually came from Paris with me. Purchased at FSH so extra special to me *


----------



## nadiap

Dear ********, congratulations on your purchase!  Can't wait to see it.. when it comes to beautiful things, there is nothing more special than buying French items in Paris!  By the way, I just browsed through your blog and wanted to compliment your wonderful writing style.  You certainly know how to capture the beauty of Hermes in your words.


----------



## Onthego

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> This is gorgeous. Such a happy color in a stunning bag. Congratulations.


----------



## Onthego

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490



This is so very pretty.


----------



## Onthego

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*



Hey ******** (my LV connection almost 2 years ago). I have been following your travels and all your adventures. Just finished reading your reveal. Thank you so much for not torturing us anymore and showing us the goods. Yes getting it from FSH leaves a warm and tingling feeling. Not sure but isnt there still another reveal from the south of France? 
Congratulations, love all the excitement you give all your reveals.


----------



## Onthego

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743



Sorry forgot to use the multiquote function.
Stunning bag and a sellier to boot. Beautiful and timeless...


----------



## mungoo33

Onthego said:


> This is so very pretty.




Thank you!


----------



## smile4me6

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743




Oooohhhhh, now this right here is Gawwww- jussssss 
Enjoy her in good health


----------



## Pursebop

nadiap said:


> Dear ********, congratulations on your purchase!  Can't wait to see it.. when it comes to beautiful things, there is nothing more special than buying French items in Paris!  By the way, I just browsed through your blog and wanted to compliment your wonderful writing style.  You certainly know how to capture the beauty of Hermes in your words.



*Truthfully the writing comes straight from the heart, the passion I have for bags, especially my latest FLAME ~ Hermes  
I appreciate your kind words of appreciation, the warm feedback means a great deal, thank you nadiap*


----------



## Pursebop

Onthego said:


> Hey ******** (my LV connection almost 2 years ago). I have been following your travels and all your adventures. Just finished reading your reveal. Thank you so much for not torturing us anymore and showing us the goods. Yes getting it from FSH leaves a warm and tingling feeling. Not sure but isnt there still another reveal from the south of France?
> Congratulations, love all the excitement you give all your reveals.



*Hello dear Onthego,

Haha, it's funny you should say that, but I feel like my story telling is all out of order, LOL. I can't wait to share the rest of the narrative. I guess thats the writer in me  Glad you enjoy the whimsy though 

I think this B will always hold a special place in my heart as it's from FSH... it wasn't easy by any means but I managed. I guess the H Gods didn't want me leaving empty handed. Story to follow *

*OH, and yes there is one pending from St. Tropez.. she got lost in all the news. You'll see her in the upcoming part too *


----------



## smile4me6

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*




I want to see what's inside too....can't wait!!!!


----------



## smile4me6

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*




I just cheated..... It's so pretty!!! Have you done a reveal?


----------



## Icyss

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful kelly pochette and congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on your beautiful K and RC is such a stunning colour







periogirl28 said:


> Perfect bag!







eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty color[emoji176][emoji176][emoji176][emoji176]... Many congrats on scoring this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Love RC[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! And it's beautiful!!! Enjoy my friend! These look so good [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;







Onthego said:


> Sorry forgot to use the multiquote function.
> 
> Stunning bag and a sellier to boot. Beautiful and timeless...







smile4me6 said:


> Oooohhhhh, now this right here is Gawwww- jussssss
> Enjoy her in good health




Thank you all lovely ladies[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Seedlessplum

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*



Oh mine. Its a very cute car. Love pink.
Is it something pink inside? Hope to see it soon!


----------



## atomic110

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*


Oh M.. G... what a cool to do a reveal with this pink car! You always for something special and can't  wait to see your reveal&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Sterre

smile4me6 said:


> I just cheated..... It's so pretty!!! Have you done a reveal?




How did you cheat [emoji85][emoji4]? I don't want to wait for the reveal.. Want to know now [emoji6]!!


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*




Woohoo. I found u. Please reveal. Btw I love the car. So cool. [emoji3]


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*


can't wait!


----------



## tonkamama

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*



Congrats PB!  You are one amazing handbag collector and I love reading your blog!  &#128536;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

spylove22 said:


> My newest baby, kelly 32 rouge grenat!!
> View attachment 3262135



Wow I think this the first bag I see in this color! Congrats!!! Is the pic accurate color? Looks purple...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rainscarrot said:


> Early Vday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262798



Love it! She keeps eluding me (sad face)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

louboutal said:


> Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262901



Ohhhh this is so special!!! Congrats dear I know you are in cloud 9!!! Or cloud 10 even &#128513;&#128514;&#128525;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941



Oh geez I just love everything I don't what to comment on first &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490



All these KP revealed is making me drool!!! Love yours omg that pink!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*



You make the best pictures, dear (I still have that camel pic with Chanel flap in my head hee hee).
Now tell us please, which bag is inside the orange box ?
Can't wait to see your reveal and amazing pictures .


----------



## spylove22

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow I think this the first bag I see in this color! Congrats!!! Is the pic accurate color? Looks purple...



Thanks! It is not purple at all lol! It's like a pinky dark red (in fact like a nice pomegranate)


----------



## Pursebop

**Chanel** said:


> You make the best pictures, dear (I still have that camel pic with Chanel flap in my head hee hee).
> Now tell us please, which bag is inside the orange box ?
> Can't wait to see your reveal and amazing pictures .



*you are simply too cute *


----------



## Pursebop

*Now I know I am being a total tease, but this is from the Hotel Sofitel in Paris after visiting FSH... It wasn't easy but IT happened *


----------



## PrestigeH

******** said:


> *Now I know I am being a total tease, but this is from the Hotel Sofitel in Paris after visiting FSH... It wasn't easy but IT happened *




Please reveal. [emoji16]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> Please reveal. [emoji16]



When are u returning, PH? I am beginning to miss our proximity


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> When are u returning, PH? I am beginning to miss our proximity




U r so sweet. Hee Hee. Coming back on Friday. Btw ******** room looks really familiar. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Seedlessplum

PrestigeH said:


> U r so sweet. Hee Hee. Coming back on Friday. Btw ******** room looks really familiar. [emoji28][emoji28]



******** is in paris too??? I am waiting to see her score

Hope the rain will stop in Paris and stay safe there!


----------



## PrestigeH

Seedlessplum said:


> ******** is in paris too??? I am waiting to see her score
> 
> Hope the rain will stop in Paris and stay safe there!




Thank you Seed. Yes I saw the weather forecast that it will rain until the day I leave. [emoji28]


----------



## eternallove4bag

******** said:


> *Now I know I am being a total tease, but this is from the Hotel Sofitel in Paris after visiting FSH... It wasn't easy but IT happened *




Wow! Now you have to give us all the details ********!!! So hard to wait [emoji33][emoji33]... Badly want to see the goodies inside those huge orange boxes [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Nilez

louboutal said:


> Just got the Constance of my dreams! C24 in black Epsom with palladium hardware. Can't believe my SA got her and she's mine!!! [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji322][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3262901


Very pretty bag, congrats. Hopefully i am gonna be able to find one soon


----------



## mungoo33

Israeli_Flava said:


> All these KP revealed is making me drool!!! Love yours omg that pink!!! Congrats!!!




Thanks dear! I can't wait to showcase it soon too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji175] .


----------



## Gina123

******** said:


> *OH MY- YES I DID!*




Congrats PB!!! [emoji8]
Can't wait to read your super bowl reveal!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

******** said:


> *Now I know I am being a total tease, but this is from the Hotel Sofitel in Paris after visiting FSH... It wasn't easy but IT happened *



**********, major congrats and I love the pic ~ regardless of what is inside of those orange boxes!


----------



## Livia1

Received this last week. It is simply gorgeous. 
Zebra Pegasus in caban/turquoise/ blue klein.


----------



## HoyaLV

Livia1 said:


> Received this last week. It is simply gorgeous.
> Zebra Pegasus in caban/turquoise/ blue klein.



Love this pattern and CW!


----------



## Livia1

HoyaLV said:


> Love this pattern and CW!



Thanks.
It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Livia1 said:


> Received this last week. It is simply gorgeous.
> Zebra Pegasus in caban/turquoise/ blue klein.




Gorgeous! Love ZP and colors on this are so beautiful [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Livia1

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous! Love ZP and colors on this are so beautiful [emoji170][emoji170]




Thanks.
The colours are truly stunning and the ZP is so versatile, I love it!


----------



## sydneywd

Hermes Apple Watch double tour in blue jean


----------



## eternallove4bag

sydneywd said:


> Hermes Apple Watch double tour in blue jean




Gorgeous!!! Love apple products and love H just as much so the combination of the two is a dream come true! Many congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## weibandy

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079



Omg,omg!! This is exciting!  What a terrific shopping spree.  Totally understand about the candy store - H is low calories and so tempting!!  Love all of it!!


----------



## SugarMama

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079



Nicely done!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weibandy said:


> Omg,omg!! This is exciting!  What a terrific shopping spree.  Totally understand about the candy store - H is low calories and so tempting!!  Love all of it!!



Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]...hehe low calories indeed [emoji3][emoji3]... Yup now I finally know how my kids feel like when they go to the candy store [emoji23][emoji23]



SugarMama said:


> Nicely done!!




Thank you my dear SugarMama [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atelierforward

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079


Wow. You don't mess around!  Beautiful selections - especially the wallet and KD bracelet.


----------



## Ladybaga

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079



What a gorgeous Hermes Haul! I am especially in love with your UTW moussie! Hope to be your twin on this magnificent piece!


----------



## eternallove4bag

atelierforward said:


> Wow. You don't mess around!  Beautiful selections - especially the wallet and KD bracelet.



Thank you so much dear atelierforward [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Nope I don't [emoji3][emoji3]... Eyes are always focused on the mission [emoji3]... I am super happy to get this wallet too and the KD that my SA sweetly got transferred in store for me!



Ladybaga said:


> What a gorgeous Hermes Haul! I am especially in love with your UTW moussie! Hope to be your twin on this magnificent piece!




Thank you my dear Ladybaga... Knowing how exquisite your taste it I am so honored that we will be twins on this Moussie [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079




Your haul took my breath away. Love everything you got. I can only imagine how exciting it was to open all of those boxes of goodies [emoji7]


----------



## Bella2015

sydneywd said:


> Hermes Apple Watch double tour in blue jean




Cool watch.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> Your haul took my breath away. Love everything you got. I can only imagine how exciting it was to open all of those boxes of goodies [emoji7]




Thank you my darling friend  went to work straight from the store so was dying to open all the boxes all day [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## rainscarrot

Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.


----------



## amandakmc

rainscarrot said:


> Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269238



Congrats! Love the color!


----------



## amandakmc

Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32


----------



## Ccc1

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32


Congratulations on your BE K32


----------



## amandakmc

Ccc1 said:


> Congratulations on your BE K32



Thank you!


----------



## Gina123

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079




Congrats!!! Love the mousse and every items! [emoji16]


----------



## Gina123

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32




Omg, Ms K is to die for!!! Many congrats!


----------



## Gina123

rainscarrot said:


> Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269238




I love the color! I was considering a Calvi for CC and almost bought one at FSH.  How are you liking yours? 
Congrats on your purch!


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079




Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see you wearing them. Am sure u will look great. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PrestigeH

rainscarrot said:


> Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269238




Congratulations!!! Nice pink. [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32




Congratulations!!! Both are so beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## SandySummer

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32




Beautiful BE. Love your panda charm


----------



## SandySummer

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079





Love your purchases! The RC Kelly is beautiful. 
I think I recognize your boutique based on the bag display. I didn't know they got UTW Moussies in! Have to go in and see &#128579;&#128579;


----------



## Jadeite

Livia1 said:


> Received this last week. It is simply gorgeous.
> Zebra Pegasus in caban/turquoise/ blue klein.




Vivid beautiful photo


----------



## Jadeite

sydneywd said:


> Hermes Apple Watch double tour in blue jean




Fantastic! Beautiful piece


----------



## Jadeite

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079




That's plenty of candies and thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Jadeite

rainscarrot said:


> Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269238




Very nice pink do you have other pinks to compare against?


----------



## Jadeite

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32




 two very bright happy colours side by side. The blue is electrifying. Didn't know BE still offered


----------



## amandakmc

SandySummer said:


> Beautiful BE. Love your panda charm





PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations!!! Both are so beautiful. [emoji3]





Gina123 said:


> Omg, Ms K is to die for!!! Many congrats!





Jadeite said:


> two very bright happy colours side by side. The blue is electrifying. Didn't know BE still offered



Thank you all 

Jadeite - you are right! I've been waiting for this color for a while. My SA said this could be back order & delayed delivery.


----------



## Jadeite

amandakmc said:


> Thank you all
> 
> 
> 
> Jadeite - you are right! I've been waiting for this color for a while. My SA said this could be back order & delayed delivery.




Then you are absolutely incredibly lucky and your SA deserves a hug. Congrats again


----------



## Jadeite

I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.


----------



## PrestigeH

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269380




Nice leather and colour. What leather is this please?


----------



## amandakmc

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743



Love this color! congrats!


----------



## amandakmc

******** said:


> *Now I know I am being a total tease, but this is from the Hotel Sofitel in Paris after visiting FSH... It wasn't easy but IT happened *



Congrats!! Pls show us!!


----------



## amandakmc

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269380



This looks amazing! Yes pls tell us the detail of your bag!


----------



## amandakmc

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269380





Jadeite said:


> Then you are absolutely incredibly lucky and your SA deserves a hug. Congrats again



Yes! Lots of hugs & kisses to my SA


----------



## amandakmc

sydneywd said:


> Hermes Apple Watch double tour in blue jean



Very cool watch! Congrats!!


----------



## Jadeite

PrestigeH said:


> Nice leather and colour. What leather is this please?




Thank you. It's Gulliver.


----------



## amandakmc

75cm Rose Jaipur & vermillion belt with CDC rose gold buckle  SA made 1 extra hole for me since I like to wear the belt on my waist line with dresses. Sorry could not load all in one post due to picture size.


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079




Everything is OUTSTANDING [emoji179]
Love the Bearn [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji178][emoji106] - my favorite color!


----------



## Keren16

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269380




Sooo nice !


----------



## Keren16

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32




Beautiful!
Love both[emoji169][emoji170]
How do you decide which one to wear???


----------



## amandakmc

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful!
> Love both[emoji169][emoji170]
> How do you decide which one to wear???



Lol great question! Not sure yet! I think it really depends on my outfit color


----------



## amandakmc

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079



Love everything! I have a rose nascarat clic H & they can be sisters with your pink clic H


----------



## smile4me6

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079




Soooo nice!!! I especially love the black KD...thinking about getting one that is Bleu Izmir with gold hardware!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Livia1 said:


> Received this last week. It is simply gorgeous.
> Zebra Pegasus in caban/turquoise/ blue klein.



Its beautiful. I love the zebra print. Congrats!


----------



## Seedlessplum

sydneywd said:


> Hermes Apple Watch double tour in blue jean



Congrats! Its so difficult to get hold of this watch now. There is a loooong waiting list! Congrats!


----------



## Seedlessplum

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079



Holy Cow! U are not only my shawl queen. U are my tempting/enabling queen. Look at your purchases! I want all of these myself!


----------



## Seedlessplum

rainscarrot said:


> Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269238



These are so lovely! I am in love!


----------



## Seedlessplum

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32



Congratulations on your k! This is one of my wishlist


----------



## Seedlessplum

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> View attachment 3269380



Its a very funny quote. Very nice and rich color!


----------



## Seedlessplum

amandakmc said:


> 75cm Rose Jaipur & vermillion belt with CDC rose gold buckle  SA made 1 extra hole for me since I like to wear the belt on my waist line with dresses. Sorry could not load all in one post due to picture size.



Beautiful colors! Both are my favourite.
Hope u can show us your action pics in future


----------



## PrestigeH

amandakmc said:


> 75cm Rose Jaipur & vermillion belt with CDC rose gold buckle  SA made 1 extra hole for me since I like to wear the belt on my waist line with dresses. Sorry could not load all in one post due to picture size.




Nice combination. [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## noreen_uk

Livia1 said:


> Received this last week. It is simply gorgeous.
> Zebra Pegasus in caban/turquoise/ blue klein.


beautiful shawl livia ... you chose the perfect colour



sydneywd said:


> Hermes Apple Watch double tour in blue jean


i really love this watch ... congrats on this beauty


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079



 so many things to look up too ... congrats hun for an amazing haul ... i really love everything you purchase yesterday ... your bearne wallet is such a stunning colour and really love your new moussie ... yay another clic-clac for you


----------



## noreen_uk

rainscarrot said:


> Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269238


rose azalea is such a beautiful colour 



amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32


i really love what you have picked amandakmc ... BE is such my dream colour and you are so lucky ... both bags are stunning


----------



## noreen_uk

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269380



beautiful


----------



## grapegravity

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079



Yeah!!! Love your haul!! Especially moussie and the link clic H!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269380



It is simply beautiful. I am sure your fling will turn into a long term relationship. 
You are the ultimate Hermes hunter! 

BTW BE is back.


----------



## Katatonianna

Hermes Evelyne III 33cm





Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Congrats!!! Love the mousse and every items! [emoji16]



Thank you so much Gina [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see you wearing them. Am sure u will look great. [emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you my dear BFF [emoji8][emoji8] for always being on my side 



SandySummer said:


> Love your purchases! The RC Kelly is beautiful.
> I think I recognize your boutique based on the bag display. I didn't know they got UTW Moussies in! Have to go in and see &#128579;&#128579;



Thank you so much SandySummer [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Small world [emoji3].. Our store just got UTW Moussie. Hope you get one [emoji173]&#65039;



Jadeite said:


> That's plenty of candies and thanks for sharing with us



Thank you so much Jadeite[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am super happy with the candies I got [emoji3][emoji3]



Keren16 said:


> Everything is OUTSTANDING [emoji179]
> Love the Bearn [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji178][emoji106] - my favorite color!



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... RC has become my obsession these days [emoji3][emoji3]... Love that red!



amandakmc said:


> Love everything! I have a rose nascarat clic H & they can be sisters with your pink clic H



Thank you so much amandakmc [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My clic H is also rose Nacarat... Isn't the color so pretty? So happy we are twins!



smile4me6 said:


> Soooo nice!!! I especially love the black KD...thinking about getting one that is Bleu Izmir with gold hardware!!



Thank you so much smile4me6 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I would definitely say for for BI with GHW KD. I have it and it is seriously stunning IRL [emoji4]



Seedlessplum said:


> Holy Cow! U are not only my shawl queen. U are my tempting/enabling queen. Look at your purchases! I want all of these myself!



Lol! You always make my day with such confidence boosting comments my dear Seedlessplum [emoji8][emoji8]... I love your beautiful style too and your purchases too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 



noreen_uk said:


> so many things to look up too ... congrats hun for an amazing haul ... i really love everything you purchase yesterday ... your bearne wallet is such a stunning colour and really love your new moussie ... yay another clic-clac for you



Thank you my darling friend [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; for holding my hand every step of the way! I appreciate your help and support always[emoji8][emoji8]



grapegravity said:


> Yeah!!! Love your haul!! Especially moussie and the link clic H!!!




Thank you so much grapegravity! I am thrilled with the Moussie too! Have been waiting for this CW of UTW for sometime now[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32



Gosh! Lucky you! I love BE and with GHW this is STUNNING[emoji170][emoji170] many congrats!!



Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269380



I love your sense of humor Jadeite [emoji4][emoji4]... Beautiful plume[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Is this barenia?



amandakmc said:


> 75cm Rose Jaipur & vermillion belt with CDC rose gold buckle  SA made 1 extra hole for me since I like to wear the belt on my waist line with dresses. Sorry could not load all in one post due to picture size.



It's a beautiful belt! Can't wait to see action shots of this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Katatonianna said:


> Hermes Evelyne III 33cm
> 
> View attachment 3269640
> View attachment 3269642
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app




Super pretty! Is this Craie? Evies are so versatile! Love it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Katatonianna

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh! Lucky you! I love BE and with GHW this is STUNNING[emoji170][emoji170] many congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your sense of humor Jadeite [emoji4][emoji4]... Beautiful plume[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Is this barenia?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful belt! Can't wait to see action shots of this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty! Is this Craie? Evies are so versatile! Love it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


I think so, I don't even know the name of the color )

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## megt10

louboutal said:


> Thank you so much! I'll take mod pics tomorrow when I'm not wearing gym clothes but in the meantime here is a picture I posted in the Constance thread of my little C family...
> 
> View attachment 3262910


Beautiful family.


Kat.Lee said:


> Happy to share this purchase : thank you for letting me share.
> Kelly pochette in Capucine Veau Swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262936
> 
> Matching CDC in Rose Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262937
> 
> Matching moussline Under the Waves Blue Jean/virus Rose/Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262938
> View attachment 3262939
> 
> Silk top Sans Manchester Jungle Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262940
> 
> A pair of twillies La Maison Des Carres CW11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262941


Wow, fabulous purchases Kat. Wear them in the best of health.


mungoo33 said:


> Sharing my new Rose Confetti Kelly Pochette in Epsom [emoji175][emoji175]. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3264489
> View attachment 3264490



Oh so gorgeous. I am going to have to add this bag to my wishlist.


----------



## atelierforward

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32


BE is the best color. Congrats on a gorgeous choice!


----------



## atelierforward

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269380


Beautiful Plume. Classic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Katatonianna said:


> I think so, I don't even know the name of the color )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app




Well it looks gorgeous on you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Icyss said:


> Picked up my first K28 RC the other day[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264743


Oh wow, what a gorgeous car.


noreen_uk said:


> my first oran sandal


Love these, congrats.


Livia1 said:


> Received this last week. It is simply gorgeous.
> Zebra Pegasus in caban/turquoise/ blue klein.



Beautiful and a fantastic cw.


----------



## Katatonianna

eternallove4bag said:


> Well it looks gorgeous on you [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you very much [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## megt10

sydneywd said:


> Hermes Apple Watch double tour in blue jean


Love the watch. I bought the Hermes Apple watch a few weeks ago and have worn it every day since. Very useful.


eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079


What a treasure trove! I love everything. The moussie is just gorgeous. It is one of my all time favorites. 


rainscarrot said:


> Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269238


Fabulous purchases. Love the rodeo in RA.


amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32



Gorgeous. BE is one of my all-time favorite colors.


----------



## megt10

Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269380


Beautiful bag. Love tje color.


amandakmc said:


> 75cm Rose Jaipur & vermillion belt with CDC rose gold buckle  SA made 1 extra hole for me since I like to wear the belt on my waist line with dresses. Sorry could not load all in one post due to picture size.


Fabulous belt and one of my favorite buckles.


Katatonianna said:


> Hermes Evelyne III 33cm
> 
> View attachment 3269640
> View attachment 3269642
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



This looks perfect on you.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Love the watch. I bought the Hermes Apple watch a few weeks ago and have worn it every day since. Very useful.
> 
> 
> 
> What a treasure trove! I love everything. The moussie is just gorgeous. It is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous purchases. Love the rodeo in RA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. BE is one of my all-time favorite colors.




Thank you so much dear meg[emoji8][emoji8]... UTW has special meaning to me too. Will share it one day[emoji4]


----------



## Livia1

Jadeite said:


> Vivid beautiful photo





Seedlessplum said:


> Its beautiful. I love the zebra print. Congrats!





noreen_uk said:


> beautiful shawl livia ... you chose the perfect colour




Thank you so much, ladies 
This scarf if gorgeous, the zebra print is so versatile and the colours are simply stunning.


----------



## Livia1

megt10 said:


> Beautiful and a fantastic cw.




Thank you!


----------



## Katatonianna

megt10 said:


> Beautiful bag. Love tje color.
> 
> Fabulous belt and one of my favorite buckles.
> 
> 
> This looks perfect on you.


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## atomic110

Katatonianna said:


> Hermes Evelyne III 33cm
> 
> View attachment 3269640
> View attachment 3269642
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app


That's  a great choice *Katatomianna *! Very versatile evie&#128512;


amandakmc said:


> 75cm Rose Jaipur & vermillion belt with CDC rose gold buckle  SA made 1 extra hole for me since I like to wear the belt on my waist line with dresses. Sorry could not load all in one post due to picture size.


These colors is growing on me.. love to see your action shot *amandakmc *&#128522;


Jadeite said:


> I met a teenager and decided we should have a whirlwind affair.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269380


&#128516; you  are so funny *Jadeite *


amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32


Wow* amandakmc*, you have the most happy B and K that I ever seen, so delightful to see them side  by side&#128516;&#128516;


rainscarrot said:


> Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269238


&#128525;I love your rose azalea rodeo... *rainscarrot *


Livia1 said:


> Received this last week. It is simply gorgeous.
> Zebra Pegasus in caban/turquoise/ blue klein.


&#128522; very sharp CW*Livia1 *


sydneywd said:


> Hermes Apple Watch double tour in blue jean


Nice one * sydneywd*! I'm still waiting for my order...&#128528;


eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079


Big congrats my  dear* eternallove * ! You finally got Bearne wallet! And in RC! That corc KD is stunning too &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## HummingBird1

A few little goodies!


----------



## Livia1

atomic110 said:


> &#128522; very sharp CW*Livia1 *




Thank you


----------



## CSbaglvr

Here is my beautiful gold K wallet and matching belt - I originally had bleu atoll KW but the colouring was defective. Hope to add some more colour soon!!


----------



## PrestigeH

CSbaglvr said:


> Here is my beautiful gold K wallet and matching belt - I originally had bleu atoll KW but the colouring was defective. Hope to add some more colour soon!!




Congratulations!!! Glad that everything has straightened out for u. Very nice colour!!! [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## CSbaglvr

PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations!!! Glad that everything has straightened out for u. Very nice colour!!! [emoji3][emoji106]



Thank you so much!! I am very relieved!!


----------



## Bobmops

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3269873
> 
> A few little goodies!



Nice bracelets and  wallet is just TDF &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32



Beautiful couple&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> That's  a great choice *Katatomianna *! Very versatile evie[emoji3]
> 
> These colors is growing on me.. love to see your action shot *amandakmc *[emoji4]
> 
> [emoji1] you  are so funny *Jadeite *
> 
> Wow* amandakmc*, you have the most happy B and K that I ever seen, so delightful to see them side  by side[emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> [emoji7]I love your rose azalea rodeo... *rainscarrot *
> 
> [emoji4] very sharp CW*Livia1 *
> 
> Nice one * sydneywd*! I'm still waiting for my order...[emoji52]
> 
> Big congrats my  dear* eternallove * ! You finally got Bearne wallet! And in RC! That corc KD is stunning too [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Finally took the plunge! I know the bearne wallet has been on both of our lists. When the right color and right hardware came along I couldn't say no [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3269873
> 
> A few little goodies!



Beautiful wallet and I love your clic H's... Happy to be twins on the two colors[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;



CSbaglvr said:


> Here is my beautiful gold K wallet and matching belt - I originally had bleu atoll KW but the colouring was defective. Hope to add some more colour soon!!



Gold is classic. Beautiful purchases [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator! 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## tonkamama

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats totally chic!  &#128525;


----------



## cavluv

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Sweet Sweet Kelly Mrs O...wow!!!! I love this look...congratulations on acquiring such an amazing addition to your collection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wowza, *MrsO*, she is a stunner and I love toile. Great decision and major congrats!


----------



## papertiger

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Favourite Kelly I've seen for a while


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Amazing!
It's beautiful!
Unique[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## amandakmc

CSbaglvr said:


> Here is my beautiful gold K wallet and matching belt - I originally had bleu atoll KW but the colouring was defective. Hope to add some more colour soon!!



Love both! Some action pictures pls!!


----------



## amandakmc

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Stunning!


----------



## amandakmc

Livia1 said:


> Received this last week. It is simply gorgeous.
> Zebra Pegasus in caban/turquoise/ blue klein.



This blue is so vibrant


----------



## amandakmc

Seedlessplum said:


> Congratulations on your k! This is one of my wishlist





Seedlessplum said:


> Beautiful colors! Both are my favourite.
> Hope u can show us your action pics in future





PrestigeH said:


> Nice combination. [emoji106][emoji3]





noreen_uk said:


> rose azalea is such a beautiful colour
> 
> 
> i really love what you have picked amandakmc ... BE is such my dream colour and you are so lucky ... both bags are stunning





atelierforward said:


> BE is the best color. Congrats on a gorgeous choice!



Thank you ladies


----------



## amandakmc

megt10 said:


> Beautiful bag. Love tje color.
> 
> Fabulous belt and one of my favorite buckles.
> 
> 
> This looks perfect on you.



Thank you!


----------



## amandakmc

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3269873
> 
> A few little goodies!



Beautiful colors! Love to stack them! They looked great on you!


----------



## atelierforward

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


That's stunning! So chic. Congrats on your vintage find


----------



## amandakmc

I mix & match the new belt with different bags. 

- Vermillion belt with vermillion K32 & RC CDC
- rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
- rose Jaipur belt with crevett bolide & rose nascarat clic h 

This is not H in action, so I can't attach all 3 so I would sneak in combo #1 here 

I don't have anything in RJ, it looks a bit orangey. Am I correct or the Epsom makes it looks like that?

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## amandakmc

atomic110 said:


> These colors is growing on me.. love to see your action shot *amandakmc *&#128522;
> 
> Wow* amandakmc*, you have the most happy B and K that I ever seen, so delightful to see them side  by side&#128516;&#128516;



Thank you! Yes I'm very happy to have cheerful & happy colors on my purses


----------



## Ccc1

amandakmc said:


> I mix & match the new belt with different bags.
> 
> - Vermillion belt with vermillion K32 & RC CDC
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> - rose Jaipur belt with crevett bolide & rose nascarat clic h
> 
> This is not H in action, so I can't attach all 3 so I would sneak in combo #1 here
> 
> I don't have anything in RJ, it looks a bit orangey. Am I correct or the Epsom makes it looks like that?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


amandakmc - so pretty


----------



## amandakmc

Ccc1 said:


> amandakmc - so pretty


Thank you Ccc1!


----------



## amandakmc

Bobmops said:


> Beautiful couple&#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


Yes they are


----------



## cuselover

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jadeite

amandakmc said:


> I mix & match the new belt with different bags.
> 
> 
> 
> - Vermillion belt with vermillion K32 & RC CDC
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with crevett bolide & rose nascarat clic h
> 
> 
> 
> This is not H in action, so I can't attach all 3 so I would sneak in combo #1 here
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything in RJ, it looks a bit orangey. Am I correct or the Epsom makes it looks like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




That's a lot of hardware.


----------



## Jadeite

cuselover said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270512




Oh that phone cover is a perfect match


----------



## Sparkley

CSbaglvr said:


> Here is my beautiful gold K wallet and matching belt - I originally had bleu atoll KW but the colouring was defective. Hope to add some more colour soon!!




Congrats! Both are beautiful


----------



## Seedlessplum

Katatonianna said:


> Hermes Evelyne III 33cm
> 
> View attachment 3269640
> View attachment 3269642
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app



U look good! Congrats on the evie!


----------



## Seedlessplum

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3269873
> 
> A few little goodies!



Congratulations on your H score!
These are great goodies!


----------



## Seedlessplum

CSbaglvr said:


> Here is my beautiful gold K wallet and matching belt - I originally had bleu atoll KW but the colouring was defective. Hope to add some more colour soon!!



I showed my DH the color of your goodies and he felt in love with the color too
Good choice!


----------



## Seedlessplum

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love vintage. This is a beautiful piece. Congratulations!


----------



## Seedlessplum

cuselover said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270512



Red!!! I love them!


----------



## noreen_uk

HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3269873
> 
> A few little goodies!


congrats on your amazing haul hummingbird ...love your new bearn wallet 



CSbaglvr said:


> Here is my beautiful gold K wallet and matching belt - I originally had bleu atoll KW but the colouring was defective. Hope to add some more colour soon!!


both are such a great purchase ... wear it in the best of health 




MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


oh wow such a stunning bag MrsOwen love kelly box ... i love your bag collections 



amandakmc said:


> I mix & match the new belt with different bags.
> 
> - Vermillion belt with vermillion K32 & RC CDC
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> - rose Jaipur belt with crevett bolide & rose nascarat clic h
> 
> This is not H in action, so I can't attach all 3 so I would sneak in combo #1 here
> 
> I don't have anything in RJ, it looks a bit orangey. Am I correct or the Epsom makes it looks like that?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


you look gorgeous




cuselover said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270512


love your new wallet matches with your beautiful shawl


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations, a beautiful collectors bag!


----------



## Livia1

amandakmc said:


> This blue is so vibrant




Yes!
All these colours are just gorgeous


----------



## Bobmops

mrsowen3 said:


> valentine's day is for vintage~ my new 32cm kelly sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



omg !! Tdf !! &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128148;&#128148;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## periogirl28

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3270834



Congrats! Perfect V Day gift!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! Perfect V Day gift!




Yes periogirl28. Was so giddy when I got the call from my SA.. I wasn't much into the color but I'm loving it now!


----------



## Annelb2003

cuselover said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270512




Oooooh, beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love the vintage MrsOwen! Great choice [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



amandakmc said:


> I mix & match the new belt with different bags.
> 
> 
> 
> - Vermillion belt with vermillion K32 & RC CDC
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with crevett bolide & rose nascarat clic h
> 
> 
> 
> This is not H in action, so I can't attach all 3 so I would sneak in combo #1 here
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything in RJ, it looks a bit orangey. Am I correct or the Epsom makes it looks like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Drop dead gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7]



cuselover said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270512



:sigh: I love H reds!!! Many congrats on these beauties! Love the scarf and the wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



xtnxtnxtn said:


> My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3270834




It's gorgeous!!! Wow! Your DH did great [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Purrsey

Bought from her last owner. I really like the design with the GHW. I'm still clueless what's the model name. Just know it's from Chaine D'Ancre.


----------



## ayc

amandakmc said:


> I mix & match the new belt with different bags.
> 
> - Vermillion belt with vermillion K32 & RC CDC
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> - rose Jaipur belt with crevett bolide & rose nascarat clic h
> 
> This is not H in action, so I can't attach all 3 so I would sneak in combo #1 here
> 
> I don't have anything in RJ, it looks a bit orangey. Am I correct or the Epsom makes it looks like that?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
wow - classy and gorgeous!!


----------



## ayc

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3270834


 
congrats!  beautiful color!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

ayc said:


> congrats!  beautiful color!!




Thank you ayc![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Thank you eternallove4bag! Yup, he did! Can't wait for vday to wear it though...[emoji8]


----------



## honhon

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3270834


what a passionate red valentine gift!!! great memory to the lovely bag


----------



## lollypopsta

Her hee I just got a rose gold / black Epsom CDC! Was so surprised when the SA told me it was in stock - grin


----------



## dotty8

amandakmc said:


> Brought Ms Soleil B35 to the store & picked Ms BE K32


 

Beautiful, congrats  




rainscarrot said:


> Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269238


 
Lovely


----------



## atomic110

CSbaglvr said:


> Here is my beautiful gold K wallet and matching belt - I originally had bleu atoll KW but the colouring was defective. Hope to add some more colour soon!!


Great that everything work out fine for  you *CSbaglvr*! Both are great choices! Very beautiful color


HummingBird1 said:


> View attachment 3269873
> 
> A few little goodies!


Your little goodies are beautiful *Hummingbird *


MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


She is one of the kind! Absolutely stunning! Congrats *MrsOwen *


cuselover said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270512


* cuselover*, these is Beautiful red goodies, so Valentine's day feel 


xtnxtnxtn said:


> My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3270834


You have such a sweet DH! Congrats * xtnxtnxtn*!


Purrsey said:


> Bought from her last owner. I really like the design with the GHW. I'm still clueless what's the model name. Just know it's from Chaine D'Ancre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270913


That's a beautiful pair of sandal
*Purrsey *


lollypopsta said:


> Her hee I just got a rose gold / black Epsom CDC! Was so surprised when the SA told me it was in stock - grin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271053


Love it! Rose gold CDC! Congrats *lollypopsta *


----------



## KittieKelly

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous! I'm in love with this one


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

honhon said:


> what a passionate red valentine gift!!! great memory to the lovely bag




He really knows how I love red handbags. Yes, this is something I would definitely treasure. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Why thank you atomic!! Sweet SA too...[emoji23]


----------



## atomic110

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Why thank you atomic!! Sweet SA too...[emoji23]


Yes, indeed&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

atomic110 said:


> Yes, indeed[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




And they know that an orange box would definitely make anyday vday![emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## tonkamama

xtnxtnxtn ~ congrats!  She is just perfect as a Vday gift from hubby&#10084;&#65039;  Love it!



xtnxtnxtn said:


> My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3270834


----------



## TinaM__

Katatonianna said:


> Hermes Evelyne III 33cm
> 
> View attachment 3269640
> View attachment 3269642
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using PurseForum mobile app




Looks great :love eyes:
Have you also seen other colors in the store? i'm also based in Vienna.
I'm actually thinking of one in grey or blue.


----------



## patQ

toolbox 20 in glycine! Love this color so much! Still looking for the perfect twilly to pair with it!


----------



## eternallove4bag

patQ said:


> View attachment 3271320
> 
> 
> toolbox 20 in glycine! Love this color so much! Still looking for the perfect twilly to pair with it!




This is a beautiful color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hermes_obsessed

No *my* purchase but my parents got me a Clic-Clac for my birthday last week! I cant even  bring myself to take the plastic off the hardware! It's the first in my collection and I'm over the moon!


----------



## Peppi1975

amandakmc said:


> I mix & match the new belt with different bags.
> 
> - Vermillion belt with vermillion K32 & RC CDC
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> - rose Jaipur belt with crevett bolide & rose nascarat clic h
> 
> This is not H in action, so I can't attach all 3 so I would sneak in combo #1 here
> 
> I don't have anything in RJ, it looks a bit orangey. Am I correct or the Epsom makes it looks like that?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Simply stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hermes_obsessed said:


> No *my* purchase but my parents got me a Clic-Clac for my birthday last week! I cant even  bring myself to take the plastic off the hardware! It's the first in my collection and I'm over the moon!




Belated happy birthday[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].. How sweet of your parents to gift you this beauty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Trying to be good is not working these days because every time I say I won't visit the store for a month, I get a call from SA that she has something for me and off I go running again&#128580;.. Oh well couldn't resist the Millefleurs Moussie from SS2016 (only 2 left in my country of this CW so how could I resist right [emoji6]) and the croc KD in sanguine... Thanking for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

cavluv said:


> Sweet Sweet Kelly Mrs O...wow!!!! I love this look...congratulations on acquiring such an amazing addition to your collection!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, *MrsO*, she is a stunner and I love toile. Great decision and major congrats!





papertiger said:


> Favourite Kelly I've seen for a while





Keren16 said:


> Amazing!
> It's beautiful!
> Unique[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





amandakmc said:


> Stunning!





atelierforward said:


> That's stunning! So chic. Congrats on your vintage find



Thank you all, I'm thrilled with her!


----------



## MSO13

Seedlessplum said:


> I love vintage. This is a beautiful piece. Congratulations!





periogirl28 said:


> Congratulations, a beautiful collectors bag!





Bobmops said:


> omg !! Tdf !! &#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128536;&#128148;&#128148;&#128526;&#128526;





eternallove4bag said:


> Love the vintage MrsOwen! Great choice [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Drop dead gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: I love H reds!!! Many congrats on these beauties! Love the scarf and the wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous!!! Wow! Your DH did great [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





kittiekuddles said:


> Gorgeous! I'm in love with this one



Thank you all!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Trying to be good is not working these days because every time I say I won't visit the store for a month, I get a call from SA that she has something for me and off I go running again&#128580;.. Oh well couldn't resist the Millefleurs Moussie from SS2016 (only 2 left in my country of this CW so how could I resist right [emoji6]) and the croc KD in sanguine... Thanking for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271350
> View attachment 3271353




Beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I want[emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eternallove4bag said:


> Trying to be good is not working these days because every time I say I won't visit the store for a month, I get a call from SA that she has something for me and off I go running again&#128580;.. Oh well couldn't resist the Millefleurs Moussie from SS2016 (only 2 left in my country of this CW so how could I resist right [emoji6]) and the croc KD in sanguine... Thanking for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271350
> View attachment 3271353



WOWZA, Love the pop of color in this sanguine gator KD, it is so gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## amandakmc

Peppi1975 said:


> Simply stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Jadeite

eternallove4bag said:


> Trying to be good is not working these days because every time I say I won't visit the store for a month, I get a call from SA that she has something for me and off I go running again&#128580;.. Oh well couldn't resist the Millefleurs Moussie from SS2016 (only 2 left in my country of this CW so how could I resist right [emoji6]) and the croc KD in sanguine... Thanking for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271350
> View attachment 3271353




Hahaha... It happens to all of us. Congrats anyway


----------



## amandakmc

ayc said:


> wow - classy and gorgeous!!





noreen_uk said:


> congrats on your amazing haul hummingbird ...love your new bearn wallet
> 
> 
> both are such a great purchase ... wear it in the best of health
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow such a stunning bag MrsOwen love kelly box ... i love your bag collections
> 
> 
> you look gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> love your new wallet matches with your beautiful shawl





eternallove4bag said:


> Love the vintage MrsOwen! Great choice [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Drop dead gorgeous[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> :sigh: I love H reds!!! Many congrats on these beauties! Love the scarf and the wallet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gorgeous!!! Wow! Your DH did great [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you ladies :kiss::kiss:


----------



## amandakmc

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3270834



This red is TDF


----------



## amandakmc

eternallove4bag said:


> Trying to be good is not working these days because every time I say I won't visit the store for a month, I get a call from SA that she has something for me and off I go running again&#128580;.. Oh well couldn't resist the Millefleurs Moussie from SS2016 (only 2 left in my country of this CW so how could I resist right [emoji6]) and the croc KD in sanguine... Thanking for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271350
> View attachment 3271353



Love everything!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

amandakmc said:


> This red is TDF




Thanks amandakmc!! Red is my all time favorite color, specially with handbags though at first I wanted a darker shade of red like rouge casaque or vermillion but rouge pivoine was very pretty in person![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> I want[emoji7]



[emoji8][emoji8].. Let's share [emoji3][emoji3]... Thank you my dear beautiful friend 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> WOWZA, Love the pop of color in this sanguine gator KD, it is so gorgeous. Congrats!



Thank you so much dear VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I was absolutely enthralled with sanguine too!



Jadeite said:


> Hahaha... It happens to all of us. Congrats anyway



H has cast a spell on us [emoji12]... Thank you my dear Jadeite [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



amandakmc said:


> Love everything!




Thank you so much dear amandakmc [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## atomic110

patQ said:


> View attachment 3271320
> 
> 
> toolbox 20 in glycine! Love this color so much! Still looking for the perfect twilly to pair with it!


Love  the color! So soft  and smooth looking! Congrats *patQ*


----------



## atomic110

hermes_obsessed said:


> No *my* purchase but my parents got me a Clic-Clac for my birthday last week! I cant even  bring myself to take the plastic off the hardware! It's the first in my collection and I'm over the moon!


Happy belated birthday [B hermes_obsessed][/B]! This is so special from  your parents and first H collection


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Trying to be good is not working these days because every time I say I won't visit the store for a month, I get a call from SA that she has something for me and off I go running again&#128580;.. Oh well couldn't resist the Millefleurs Moussie from SS2016 (only 2 left in my country of this CW so how could I resist right [emoji6]) and the croc KD in sanguine... Thanking for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271350
> View attachment 3271353


Wow.. totally understandable *eternallove*, I won't be strong enough to resist these beauties as well&#128517;&#128517;&#128517; great score my  dear


----------



## mad_for_chanel

amandakmc said:


> I mix & match the new belt with different bags.
> 
> 
> 
> - Vermillion belt with vermillion K32 & RC CDC
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with orange B30 & orange CDC
> 
> - rose Jaipur belt with crevett bolide & rose nascarat clic h
> 
> 
> 
> This is not H in action, so I can't attach all 3 so I would sneak in combo #1 here
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anything in RJ, it looks a bit orangey. Am I correct or the Epsom makes it looks like that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Gorgeous ! Enviable figure too [emoji2]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

eternallove4bag said:


> Visit to the H store is like a visit to the candy store for me [emoji6]... My new indulgences from today's visit... Under the waves Moussie, pink clic H, black KD, the other pair of millefleurs twillies for my Etain B (last visit the store only had one)... And last but not the least my RC bearne wallet with GHW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269061
> View attachment 3269063
> View attachment 3269065
> View attachment 3269066
> View attachment 3269079




Love everything ! Esp the moussie!


----------



## noreen_uk

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3270834


wow your dh is so sweet ... he knows very well how to treat a wife with a beautiful B ... your twilly matches perfectly with your new B



Purrsey said:


> Bought from her last owner. I really like the design with the GHW. I'm still clueless what's the model name. Just know it's from Chaine D'Ancre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270913


beautiful sandal purrsey congrats 



lollypopsta said:


> Her hee I just got a rose gold / black Epsom CDC! Was so surprised when the SA told me it was in stock - grin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271053





patQ said:


> View attachment 3271320
> 
> your cdc is gorgeous ... congrats
> 
> toolbox 20 in glycine! Love this color so much! Still looking for the perfect twilly to pair with it!


stunning bag congrats



hermes_obsessed said:


> No *my* purchase but my parents got me a Clic-Clac for my birthday last week! I cant even  bring myself to take the plastic off the hardware! It's the first in my collection and I'm over the moon!


happy belated birthday hermes_obsessed ... your parents know how to pick a beautiful present for you


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Trying to be good is not working these days because every time I say I won't visit the store for a month, I get a call from SA that she has something for me and off I go running again&#128580;.. Oh well couldn't resist the Millefleurs Moussie from SS2016 (only 2 left in my country of this CW so how could I resist right [emoji6]) and the croc KD in sanguine... Thanking for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271350
> View attachment 3271353



you have such a good SA that knows your taste very well ... she knows what to get you and you always can't say NO ... not really good for your wallet but it's really made you feel happy  ... another amazing haul hon ... your new KD and moussie are gorgeous ... you know how to pick the best colour of all  love everything ... don't forget to take KD family photo


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

noreen_uk said:


> wow your dh is so sweet ... he knows very well how to treat a wife with a beautiful B ... your twilly matches perfectly with your new B
> 
> Thanks noreen_uk. Yes, he is!! I was surprised how he managed to get one considering how elusive the Birkin is specially my dh doesn't frequent the store except if he has to pay for my purchases...[emoji23] Oh, the twillies are from my old bags! [emoji521]+[emoji206]=[emoji173]&#65039;!! Haha!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

patQ said:


> View attachment 3271320
> 
> 
> toolbox 20 in glycine! Love this color so much! Still looking for the perfect twilly to pair with it!



Love the colour & leather
Try purple & pink


----------



## papilloncristal

Constance 18 in Bleu Izmir


----------



## uhpharm01

lollypopsta said:


> Her hee I just got a rose gold / black Epsom CDC! Was so surprised when the SA told me it was in stock - grin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271053



Excellent item. Congrats. &#128079;&#127997;&#128077;&#127995;&#127881;


----------



## lollypopsta

Thank you atomic110 and uhpharm01!! [emoji16]

Papilloncristal, that's just an utterly gorgeous Constance! That blue...... [emoji7]


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.

Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered


----------



## EmileH

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered




I love the color! I have manolo bb's in this color and I wear them with everything. Congrats!


----------



## Kat.Lee

megt10 said:


> Wow, fabulous purchases Kat. Wear them in the best of health.



Thank you Meg. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh geez I just love everything I don't what to comment on first [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much Israeli_Flava. 



etoupebirkin said:


> Everything is just spectacular!!! You have such wonderful taste!!! I especially love the Jungle Love top and the Under the Sea mousseline--wonderful purchases.



Thank you etoupebirkin. 



mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous pieces Kat! Especially love the Capucine pochette in swift ghw. Hehe I'm biased as I have same combo in k25. Love how you match with the cdc RJ & moussline. I'm matching mine with a geranium Croc Kelly Dog !
> 
> Also love the twilly. Do you happen to see these in the blue and white color way? I have the blue & white color 90cm silks and would love to have matching twilly for my blue glacier K. Tia



Thank you for your kind words mad_for_chanel. I didn't see the twilly in blue/white cw. Those were the only ones in store. Perhaps keep searching. I'll let you know if I come across blue/white ones. [emoji4]


----------



## Jadeite

papilloncristal said:


> Constance 18 in Bleu Izmir
> 
> View attachment 3272030




Hey it's a cutie.


----------



## Jadeite

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered




Intense! Well done


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered



Love this pop of blue hydra, think that it is gorgeous! 

Well done and major congrats, *BandO*.


----------



## patQ

Orangefanatic said:


> Love the colour & leather
> Try purple & pink


Thanks!


----------



## Bella2015

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3270834




Perfect Valentine's Day gift.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

papilloncristal said:


> Constance 18 in Bleu Izmir
> 
> View attachment 3272030




Beautiful!! Gorgeous color too!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Bella2015 said:


> Perfect Valentine's Day gift.




Yes, bella2015. Just right on time..[emoji8]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered




It is a fun color! Beautiful!


----------



## Bella2015

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered




It's a keeper for sure.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Souvenir from Vegas: finally got my Queen, Zenobie Reine de Palmyre


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Trying to be good is not working these days because every time I say I won't visit the store for a month, I get a call from SA that she has something for me and off I go running again&#128580;.. Oh well couldn't resist the Millefleurs Moussie from SS2016 (only 2 left in my country of this CW so how could I resist right [emoji6]) and the croc KD in sanguine... Thanking for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271350
> View attachment 3271353




Oh I just fell in love with the cuff. It's gorgeous!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

willstarveforlv said:


> souvenir from vegas: Finally got my queen, zenobie reine de palmyre[/quote
> 
> 
> Here she is as a lay flat


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Trying to be good is not working these days because every time I say I won't visit the store for a month, I get a call from SA that she has something for me and off I go running again&#128580;.. Oh well couldn't resist the Millefleurs Moussie from SS2016 (only 2 left in my country of this CW so how could I resist right [emoji6]) and the croc KD in sanguine... Thanking for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271350
> View attachment 3271353



These are just so you, resistance is futile! Congrats!


----------



## Bella2015

View attachment 3272352


Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;




Congratulations Bella!!! She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bella2015

Freckles1 said:


> Congratulations Bella!!! She's beautiful!!!!




Ty Freckles. My cat is actually Bella. She's a huge fan of my purchases.  She brushed against my B35 when I unboxed it to show her sign of approval [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Wow.. totally understandable *eternallove*, I won't be strong enough to resist these beauties as well[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] great score my  dear



Hehehe! Right my friend? I had been pestering my SA for these...so happy to get them [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



mad_for_chanel said:


> Love everything ! Esp the moussie!



Thank you my dear. I have recently fallen into the Moussie addiction. Love how light and cozy these are[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



noreen_uk said:


> you have such a good SA that knows your taste very well ... she knows what to get you and you always can't say NO ... not really good for your wallet but it's really made you feel happy  ... another amazing haul hon ... your new KD and moussie are gorgeous ... you know how to pick the best colour of all  love everything ... don't forget to take KD family photo



Thank you my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8].. You are so right! My sweet SA knows my taste better than I do and keeps making recommendations that I can't resist but more often its me pestering her with what I want and sending her pictures and she does an amazing job of transferring those things to my store. Will definitely take a picture of my minuscule KD family soon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bella2015 said:


> Oh I just fell in love with the cuff. It's gorgeous!



Thank you so much dear Bella [emoji8][emoji8]



periogirl28 said:


> These are just so you, resistance is futile! Congrats!




Lol[emoji28][emoji28]... My wallet and I are indeed learning my friend that I have a HUGE problem saying no these beauties [emoji51][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;



Wow!!! I am so very happy for you dear Bella! You chose a classic color for your first B! Love the matching belt and boots too! Many many congrats on this wonderful purchase! Your cat is adorable btw [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji8]



WillstarveforLV said:


> View attachment 3272217
> 
> 
> willstarveforlv said:
> 
> 
> 
> souvenir from vegas: Finally got my queen, zenobie reine de palmyre[/quote
> 
> 
> Here she is as a lay flat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this beautiful design! You chose a wonderful CW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> BlondeAndOrange said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think this is a gorgeous pop of color[emoji170][emoji170]... Your SA did great!! Many congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> papilloncristal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Constance 18 in Bleu Izmir
> 
> View attachment 3272030
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love BI!! Gosh you for yourself a beauty!! Is this with GHW?[emoji170][emoji170]
Click to expand...


----------



## galliano_girl

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;


Big congrats!!!! Perfect!!!!  What is color for Birkin?


----------



## Bobmops

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;



Wow! Go girl &#128074;&#127995;&#128074;&#127995;&#9996;&#127995;&#65039;&#128077;&#127995;!cant wait when I reach this moment as well ))) I have a feeling it just sec away &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## ssv003

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered




Absolutely beautiful!!!! Congrats


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;



It's beautiful!!    Your photograph is a real dream!!  All the classics in one place, in your beautiful room.  I love your kitty!!


----------



## KittieKelly

Picked up this lil blast from the past this morning

Rocabar Garden Party MM

and two Tatersale Twilly's (mint/blue/yellow) for my Menthe 35B handles


----------



## Txoceangirl

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered




This is WOW!



papilloncristal said:


> Constance 18 in Bleu Izmir
> 
> Love!  Twins...
> 
> View attachment 3272030


----------



## Johnnygaga

My recent one was purchased today at the Hermes FSH store. Got offered to choose between a k35 in red , one k35 in orange and a B35 in etoupe! And I chose the B. ;p and I cannot believe it still!


----------



## eternallove4bag

kittiekuddles said:


> Picked up this lil blast from the past this morning
> 
> Rocabar Garden Party MM
> 
> and two Tatersale Twilly's (mint/blue/yellow) for my Menthe 35B handles



Wow! What a unique piece [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Love the twillies too!



Johnnygaga said:


> View attachment 3272642
> 
> My recent one was purchased today at the Hermes FSH store. Got offered to choose between a k35 in red , one k35 in orange and a B35 in etoupe! And I chose the B. ;p and I cannot believe it still!



OMG! You got offered three amazing bags!!! The B looks fabulous on you! Many congrats!!


----------



## honhon

kittiekuddles said:


> Picked up this lil blast from the past this morning
> 
> Rocabar Garden Party MM
> 
> and two Tatersale Twilly's (mint/blue/yellow) for my Menthe 35B handles


oh yeah, i remember this bag! thanks for sharing blast from the past, its cool


----------



## KittieKelly

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! What a unique piece  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Love the twillies too!



Thank you 
I just thought of being all bundled up and carrying it around, perfect winter storm bag!



honhon said:


> oh yeah, i remember this bag! thanks for sharing  blast from the past, its cool



I was shocked to see it. I believe it goes back to 2002? if I remember correctly. Seems to be in good shape. Can't wait til it arrives, it looks so cozy


----------



## honhon

kittiekuddles said:


> Thank you
> I just thought of being all bundled up and carrying it around, perfect winter storm bag!
> 
> 
> 
> I was shocked to see it. I believe it goes back to 2002? if I remember correctly. Seems to be in good shape. Can't wait til it arrives, it looks so cozy


you know good things always stay around


----------



## Bella2015

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's beautiful!!    Your photograph is a real dream!!  All the classics in one place, in your beautiful room.  I love your kitty!!




Ty Hermes Nuttynut. My sweet kitty, Bella just loves the B35 too.  She brushed up against it as soon as I unboxed it. It's her way of giving it a paws up [emoji7]


----------



## Bella2015

Bobmops said:


> Wow! Go girl [emoji109]&#127995;[emoji109]&#127995;[emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;[emoji106]&#127995;!cant wait when I reach this moment as well ))) I have a feeling it just sec away [emoji41][emoji41]




Ty Bobmops. I'm excited for you. I can't wait to share in your happiness when it happens for you [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bella2015

galliano_girl said:


> Big congrats!!!! Perfect!!!!  What is color for Birkin?




Hi Galliano_girl.  Ty the color is Gold.


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! I am so very happy for you dear Bella! You chose a classic color for your first B! Love the matching belt and boots too! Many many congrats on this wonderful purchase! Your cat is adorable btw [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> 
> Ty my sweet friend.  My cat, Bella is a big fan of bags.  She loves to brush up against them [emoji7]


----------



## Ladybaga

MrsOwen3 said:


> Valentine's Day is for Vintage~ my new 32cm Kelly Sellier box and toile from 1979 according to everyone's favorite authenticator!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



MrsOwen, She is a BEAUTY! Congratulations and HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY!


----------



## Heavenplay

Graphite B30 in Epsom PHW


----------



## Jadeite

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;




Congrats on your dream come true


----------



## Jadeite

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3272826
> 
> 
> Graphite B30 in Epsom PHW




Huh!? This is a unicorn... Is it vintage or SO? 
You have a real eye for the bags , I'm loving your collection.


----------



## Heavenplay

Jadeite said:


> Huh!? This is a unicorn... Is it vintage or SO?
> You have a real eye for the bags , I'm loving your collection.





Thanks for your kind words, my friend. I was looking for a 31 mom bolide and my SA offered me this so I took it home with a 31 gold bolide in tc. Is graphite a permanent color now? I never get the mysterious H...,,


----------



## hedgwin99

New twilly


----------



## amozo

Twillys added to my B, black clic h, gold Evelyne gm. [emoji7][emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## HermesAmasser

Johnnygaga said:


> View attachment 3272642
> 
> My recent one was purchased today at the Hermes FSH store. Got offered to choose between a k35 in red , one k35 in orange and a B35 in etoupe! And I chose the B. ;p and I cannot believe it still!


Wow!!! Did you have any purchase history at FSH? Really lucky to have been offered 3 bags!!!


----------



## honhon

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3272826
> 
> 
> Graphite B30 in Epsom PHW


oh my!!!  a graphite??  dear epsom really shows colours in different way.  this is one beautiful birkin


----------



## WillstarveforLV

eternallove4bag said:


> WillstarveforLV said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272217
> 
> 
> Love this beautiful design! You chose a wonderful CW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you eternallove4bag! Was so close to getting another CW as what the SA was suggesting but glad I went with my instinct.
Click to expand...


----------



## Susie Tunes

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;


Beautiful choices and absolutely worth all the hard work, saving and sacrifices - enjoy! Your cat knows quality leather too


----------



## Susie Tunes

Johnnygaga said:


> View attachment 3272642
> 
> My recent one was purchased today at the Hermes FSH store. Got offered to choose between a k35 in red , one k35 in orange and a B35 in etoupe! And I chose the B. ;p and I cannot believe it still!


Gorgeous Etoupe  Congratulations!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3272826
> 
> 
> Graphite B30 in Epsom PHW


The Graphite looks lovely in Epsom - enjoy!


----------



## Seedlessplum

WillstarveforLV said:


> Souvenir from Vegas: finally got my Queen, Zenobie Reine de Palmyre



This is so beautiful!!!


----------



## noreen_uk

papilloncristal said:


> Constance 18 in Bleu Izmir
> 
> View attachment 3272030


you chose the perfect bag in a stunning colour ... congrats 



BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered


i love this blue gorgeous and your twilly matches perfectly 




WillstarveforLV said:


> View attachment 3272217
> 
> 
> willstarveforlv said:
> 
> 
> 
> souvenir from vegas: Finally got my queen, zenobie reine de palmyre[/quote
> 
> 
> Here she is as a lay flat
> 
> 
> 
> such a stunning shawl
> 
> 
> 
> Bella2015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your patience has paid off bella and you deserved this stunning bag
> 
> 
> 
> kittiekuddles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this lil blast from the past this morning
> 
> Rocabar Garden Party MM
> 
> and two Tatersale Twilly's (mint/blue/yellow) for my Menthe 35B handles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats on this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> Johnnygaga said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272642
> 
> My recent one was purchased today at the Hermes FSH store. Got offered to choose between a k35 in red , one k35 in orange and a B35 in etoupe! And I chose the B. ;p and I cannot believe it still!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> huge congrats for securing this gorgeous bag ... you chose the perfect colour ... wear her in good health
Click to expand...


----------



## noreen_uk

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3272826
> 
> 
> Graphite B30 in Epsom PHW


she is so beautiful and the colour is so dreamy ... it will suit you so well 



hedgwin99 said:


> New twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272834


beautiful



amozo said:


> Twillys added to my B, black clic h, gold Evelyne gm. [emoji7][emoji120]&#127995;


congrats on your new goodies


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you Meg.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Israeli_Flava.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you etoupebirkin.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words mad_for_chanel. I didn't see the twilly in blue/white cw. Those were the only ones in store. Perhaps keep searching. I'll let you know if I come across blue/white ones. [emoji4]




Thanks Kat. My SA says the blue/white ones are arriving and she'll keep them aside for me . [emoji2]


----------



## Orangefanatic

My SA called thru few days ago, offered me a "new colour" lindy. 
Since i just had baby number 3 2days ago...& stuck in hospital.
My DH picked it up & today is a V-day *^^*
Love Love this colour


----------



## Orangefanatic

New lindy borrowed my new baby's bassinet


----------



## Kat.Lee

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks Kat. My SA says the blue/white ones are arriving and she'll keep them aside for me . [emoji2]




That's fantastic. Thank you for sharing this information. It is such an interesting and fun pattern! Look forward to your reveal soon. Happy Valentine's Day to you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Orangefanatic said:


> My SA called thru few days ago, offered me a "new colour" lindy.
> 
> Since i just had baby number 3 2days ago...& stuck in hospital.
> 
> My DH picked it up & today is a V-day *^^*
> 
> Love Love this colour







Orangefanatic said:


> New lindy borrowed my new baby's bassinet




What a lovely new "baby". Sweet DH = sweet V present! Congrats on your precious #3 baby!!! You will be walking out of the hospital as the most proud mum in the world with two beautiful new babies!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Kat.Lee said:


> What a lovely new "baby". Sweet DH = sweet V present! Congrats on your precious #3 baby!!! You will be walking out of the hospital as the most proud mum in the world with two beautiful new babies!!



Thank you Kat, I can wait to strolling around with my new baby & new H baby


----------



## Seedlessplum

Orangefanatic said:


> My SA called thru few days ago, offered me a "new colour" lindy.
> Since i just had baby number 3 2days ago...& stuck in hospital.
> My DH picked it up & today is a V-day *^^*
> Love Love this colour



How lovely yout DH is to give u this!
Lucky u! Congrats on your 3rd baby! And this 4th one too (Lindy)


----------



## Orangefanatic

Seedlessplum said:


> How lovely yout DH is to give u this!
> Lucky u! Congrats on your 3rd baby! And this 4th one too (Lindy)



Thank you seedlessplum, i never saw "Sauge" colour, so it was bit of risky to purchase w/o seeing in real.
However, Lovely SA offered to return it if i dont like it due to my circumstances.
However, love this colour & can carry any season. 

So she is definitely my number 4 baby


----------



## Seedlessplum

Orangefanatic said:


> Thank you seedlessplum, i never saw "Sauge" colour, so it was bit of risky to purchase w/o seeing in real.
> However, Lovely SA offered to return it if i dont like it due to my circumstances.
> However, love this colour & can carry any season.
> 
> So she is definitely my number 4 baby



Its beautiful! Dress it up with twillies or charms and u are really to go with your 2 babies &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## periogirl28

Orangefanatic said:


> New lindy borrowed my new baby's bassinet



Congrats on both new babies, best wishes!


----------



## PrestigeH

Orangefanatic said:


> My SA called thru few days ago, offered me a "new colour" lindy.
> 
> Since i just had baby number 3 2days ago...& stuck in hospital.
> 
> My DH picked it up & today is a V-day *^^*
> 
> Love Love this colour




Wow double happiness. Congratulations!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Seedlessplum said:


> Its beautiful! Dress it up with twillies or charms and u are really to go with your 2 babies &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Any colour suggestion for twilly?


----------



## Orangefanatic

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on both new babies, best wishes!


Thank you


----------



## Orangefanatic

PrestigeH said:


> Wow double happiness. Congratulations!!!! [emoji3]



Yes indeed double happiness. Thank u


----------



## Sparkley

Congratulations on everyone's beautiful vday presents


----------



## Seedlessplum

Orangefanatic said:


> Any colour suggestion for twilly?



Hmmm...i am pretty bad with colours.
Its quite a neutral tone. I think it can match with many. I love pinks and blues. So i will def have twillies with that color to match. HTHs!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Seedlessplum said:


> Hmmm...i am pretty bad with colours.
> Its quite a neutral tone. I think it can match with many. I love pinks and blues. So i will def have twillies with that color to match. HTHs!



Will post pics with twilly later on


----------



## Little_S

Orangefanatic said:


> My SA called thru few days ago, offered me a "new colour" lindy.
> 
> Since i just had baby number 3 2days ago...& stuck in hospital.
> 
> My DH picked it up & today is a V-day *^^*
> 
> Love Love this colour




I was offered jige in this colour, it's super neutral! Love love[emoji178]Happy Vday [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> I was offered jige in this colour, it's super neutral! Love love[emoji178]Happy Vday [emoji177][emoji177]


Love jige~did you get it?


----------



## Jadeite

Orangefanatic said:


> My SA called thru few days ago, offered me a "new colour" lindy.
> 
> Since i just had baby number 3 2days ago...& stuck in hospital.
> 
> My DH picked it up & today is a V-day *^^*
> 
> Love Love this colour




Congratulations on both new babies


----------



## Orangefanatic

Jadeite said:


> Congratulations on both new babies



Thank you Jadeite


----------



## Jadeite

Heavenplay said:


> Thanks for your kind words, my friend. I was looking for a 31 mom bolide and my SA offered me this so I took it home with a 31 gold bolide in tc. Is graphite a permanent color now? I never get the mysterious H...,,




H is so mysterious indeed I have no idea if graphite is back or not but I guess with the re-emergence of BE as seen in other threads I guess graphite is here now.  
Congrats once again!


----------



## Bobmops

My fixation on Galop H items still hunting me ...
Finally got hold of another horsy for my silver stable &#128526;
And new CDC in chalk color &#128525;

Happy Vday everyone &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Bella2015

Jadeite said:


> Congrats on your dream come true







Susie Tunes said:


> Beautiful choices and absolutely worth all the hard work, saving and sacrifices - enjoy! Your cat knows quality leather too






Ty Jadeite and Susie. Happy Valentine's Day [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

Bobmops said:


> My fixation on Galop H items still hunting me ...
> 
> Finally got hold of another horsy for my silver stable [emoji41]
> 
> And new CDC in chalk color [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Vday everyone [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Congrats Bobmops!!! We are twins on the Cdc. It is a lovely colour. [emoji3]


----------



## Bella2015

amozo said:


> Twillys added to my B, black clic h, gold Evelyne gm. [emoji7][emoji120]&#127995;




Love your noir B. It's my next bag if I'm lucky to find or be offered one.


----------



## Bella2015

Bobmops said:


> My fixation on Galop H items still hunting me ...
> 
> Finally got hold of another horsy for my silver stable [emoji41]
> 
> And new CDC in chalk color [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Vday everyone [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Love your CDC! Congrats!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Seedlessplum said:


> This is so beautiful!!!





noreen_uk said:


> WillstarveforLV said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272217
> 
> such a stunning shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you seedless plum & noreen_uk! Both my DH and SA were urging me to get another CW but I am so glad I stuck with this one! Happy Valentine's Day!
Click to expand...


----------



## WillstarveforLV

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! I am so very happy for you dear Bella! You chose a classic color for your first B! Love the matching belt and boots too! Many many congrats on this wonderful purchase! Your cat is adorable btw [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> WillstarveforLV said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272217
> 
> 
> Love this beautiful design! You chose a wonderful CW [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> I love BI!! Gosh you for yourself a beauty!! Is this with GHW?[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much eternallove4bag!
Click to expand...


----------



## atomic110

papilloncristal said:


> Constance 18 in Bleu Izmir
> 
> View attachment 3272030


This is stunning C! In blue Lzmir~ killing me * papilloncristal*&#128525;


BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered


Congrats *BlondeAndOrange *, your K32 is so pop and vibrant! Love  it!


WillstarveforLV said:


> Souvenir from Vegas: finally got my Queen, Zenobie Reine de Palmyre


Your queen is beautiful*WillstarveforLV *


----------



## atomic110

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;


Congrats *Bella *! You make it! Saw  your action shot, very stylish &#128522;


kittiekuddles said:


> Picked up this lil blast from the past this morning
> 
> Rocabar Garden Party MM
> 
> and two Tatersale Twilly's (mint/blue/yellow) for my Menthe 35B handles


This is one of  the kind * kittiekuddles*! &#128525;


Johnnygaga said:


> View attachment 3272642
> 
> My recent one was purchased today at the Hermes FSH store. Got offered to choose between a k35 in red , one k35 in orange and a B35 in etoupe! And I chose the B. ;p and I cannot believe it still!


Wide choice *Johnnygaga *, look great on you


Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3272826
> 
> 
> Graphite B30 in Epsom PHW


Very gorgeous B30 * Heavenplay*


hedgwin99 said:


> New twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272834


So pop twilly you got here * hedgewin*


amozo said:


> Twillys added to my B, black clic h, gold Evelyne gm. [emoji7][emoji120]&#127995;


Nice touch * amozo*


----------



## atomic110

Orangefanatic said:


> My SA called thru few days ago, offered me a "new colour" lindy.
> Since i just had baby number 3 2days ago...& stuck in hospital.
> My DH picked it up & today is a V-day *^^*
> Love Love this colour


Congrats on your new born and new lindy* Orangefanatic*! Very special and meaningful gift from  your DH


Bobmops said:


> My fixation on Galop H items still hunting me ...
> Finally got hold of another horsy for my silver stable &#128526;
> And new CDC in chalk color &#128525;
> 
> Happy Vday everyone &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


You have a great taste and love it* Bobmops *


----------



## eternallove4bag

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3272826
> 
> 
> Graphite B30 in Epsom PHW



Wow!!! Many congrats on this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



hedgwin99 said:


> New twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272834



Such vibrant and beautiful colors[emoji170][emoji170]... Great choice!



amozo said:


> Twillys added to my B, black clic h, gold Evelyne gm. [emoji7][emoji120]&#127995;



Super pretty!! My evie pm is a baby sister of your GM [emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Orangefanatic said:


> My SA called thru few days ago, offered me a "new colour" lindy.
> 
> Since i just had baby number 3 2days ago...& stuck in hospital.
> 
> My DH picked it up & today is a V-day *^^*
> 
> Love Love this colour







Orangefanatic said:


> New lindy borrowed my new baby's bassinet



Many many congrats on your baby and this beautiful Lindy! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]... Double celebrations!![emoji322][emoji322]



Bobmops said:


> My fixation on Galop H items still hunting me ...
> 
> Finally got hold of another horsy for my silver stable [emoji41]
> 
> And new CDC in chalk color [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Vday everyone [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Whoa!! Love your gorgeous ring and I am so eyeing your CDC my friend [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;...I have been thinking whether to take the plunge and get a CDC myself or not. I don't have any right now. Would you recommend it?


----------



## amozo

atomic110 said:


> Congrats *Bella *! You make it! Saw  your action shot, very stylish [emoji4]
> 
> This is one of  the kind * kittiekuddles*! [emoji7]
> 
> Wide choice *Johnnygaga *, look great on you
> 
> Very gorgeous B30 * Heavenplay*
> 
> So pop twilly you got here * hedgewin*
> 
> Nice touch * amozo*




Thank you! I love the design on this new twilly. It's fabulous. [emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## amozo

Orangefanatic said:


> Any colour suggestion for twilly?




I adore bright, almost neon colors with this cool beige. Or even a nice lavender or rich purples. I think the grenadine, Fuschia twilly Hermes has now would look amazing with it. I want to pair mine with an Etoupe Birkin, just need to find the Birkin first lol. Congrats on your babies. You are one chic momma with a very nice DH.


----------



## amozo

Bella2015 said:


> Love your noir B. It's my next bag if I'm lucky to find or be offered one.




Thank you! It's actually a vert foncé B, but it looks black at night. That is my HG bag too. Good luck finding her!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Johnnygaga

So happy for you!  Such a beautiful neutral. Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Bobmops said:


> My fixation on Galop H items still hunting me ...
> 
> Finally got hold of another horsy for my silver stable [emoji41]
> 
> And new CDC in chalk color [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Vday everyone [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Love your CDC and Galop!



Orangefanatic said:


> My SA called thru few days ago, offered me a "new colour" lindy.
> 
> Since i just had baby number 3 2days ago...& stuck in hospital.
> 
> My DH picked it up & today is a V-day *^^*
> 
> Love Love this colour




Congratulations on your new additions! Best to you and your family. Hope you get home soon. 



Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3272826
> 
> 
> Graphite B30 in Epsom PHW




Love this color and the perfect size, congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

patQ said:


> View attachment 3271320
> 
> 
> toolbox 20 in glycine! Love this color so much! Still looking for the perfect twilly to pair with it!




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; 



hermes_obsessed said:


> No *my* purchase but my parents got me a Clic-Clac for my birthday last week! I cant even  bring myself to take the plastic off the hardware! It's the first in my collection and I'm over the moon!




So happy for you!  I'm sure you'll create a beautiful collection. 



xtnxtnxtn said:


> My newest addition to my H family. A rouge pivoine b30 in clemence!! Vday gift from my husband... Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3270834




Wow!!! DH has great taste. Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

rainscarrot said:


> Got the Calvi delivered today. Both are in rose azalea. But you can see the color seems different in different leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269238




Love these! Twins on the Calvi. 

Epson just brightens colors. I found that true of my Bouganviller SLGs , Mysore vs lamb skin.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3272059
> 
> 
> K32 in Blue Hydra with GHW. Twilly is old and not tied on very well but was trying different ones.
> 
> Still unsure if color is a shade too bright but I told my SA I was looking for a bright fun color next and she delivered



Gosh this color is ammmmmmmaaaaazzzzing!! Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;




Congrats Bella, this is indeed the best feeling there is, rewarding yourself with something special for working diligently. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;




Congratulations! Hard work pays off.

Take that to all the Birkin bashers out there.. We want something. We earn it. And it's oh sooo good.


----------



## Oleandered

My new Kelly dog and blue Kachinas scarf [emoji179]


----------



## atomic110

Oleandered said:


> My new Kelly dog and blue Kachinas scarf [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3273358
> 
> View attachment 3273359


Very yummy shots! I love Kachinas scarf, are they reissue it again ?


----------



## Bella2015

atomic110 said:


> Congrats *Bella *! You make it! Saw  your action shot, very stylish [emoji4]
> 
> This is one of  the kind * kittiekuddles*! [emoji7]
> 
> Wide choice *Johnnygaga *, look great on you
> 
> Very gorgeous B30 * Heavenplay*
> 
> So pop twilly you got here * hedgewin*
> 
> Nice touch * amozo*




Ty Atomic. Happy valentine's Day.


----------



## Bella2015

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Bella, this is indeed the best feeling there is, rewarding yourself with something special for working diligently. [emoji1]







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! Hard work pays off.
> 
> Take that to all the Birkin bashers out there.. We want something. We earn it. And it's oh sooo good.







Ty Serva and Pocketbook pup.


----------



## rainneday

Valentine's Day loot! 

This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me


----------



## rainneday

Here is the other side of the MP enamel for anyone who is interested.


----------



## HummingBird1

Bobmops said:


> Nice bracelets and  wallet is just TDF [emoji7][emoji7]







eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful wallet and I love your clic H's... Happy to be twins on the two colors[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Gold is classic. Beautiful purchases [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Seedlessplum said:


> Congratulations on your H score!
> These are great goodies!







noreen_uk said:


> congrats on your amazing haul hummingbird ...love your new bearn wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both are such a great purchase ... wear it in the best of health
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow such a stunning bag MrsOwen love kelly box ... i love your bag collections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love your new wallet matches with your beautiful shawl







atomic110 said:


> Great that everything work out fine for  you *CSbaglvr*! Both are great choices! Very beautiful color
> 
> Your little goodies are beautiful *Hummingbird *
> 
> She is one of the kind! Absolutely stunning! Congrats *MrsOwen *
> 
> * cuselover*, these is Beautiful red goodies, so Valentine's day feel
> 
> You have such a sweet DH! Congrats * xtnxtnxtn*!
> 
> That's a beautiful pair of sandal
> *Purrsey *
> 
> Love it! Rose gold CDC! Congrats *lollypopsta *







amandakmc said:


> Beautiful colors! Love to stack them! They looked great on you!




Thank you for your comments! Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Bobmops

Oleandered said:


> My new Kelly dog and blue Kachinas scarf [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3273358
> 
> View attachment 3273359



Great picture &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## scarf1

rainneday said:


> Valentine's Day loot!
> 
> This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me


Great haul for V day! Love both your bracelets!


----------



## rainneday

scarf1 said:


> Great haul for V day! Love both your bracelets!



Thank you, Scarf1! I was floored when I opened the KDT


----------



## rainneday

Oleandered said:


> My new Kelly dog and blue Kachinas scarf [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3273358
> 
> View attachment 3273359



Gah!!! This top picture is gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## Oleandered

atomic110 said:


> Very yummy shots! I love Kachinas scarf, are they reissue it again ?



Ty! [emoji173]&#65039; Nope, it's vintage-ish ))) But I wouldn't be at all surprised if they reissued it again and again!



Bobmops said:


> Great picture [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]



Thanks a lot! :*

Rainneday, just wow! Gorgeous![emoji521][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Oleandered said:


> My new Kelly dog and blue Kachinas scarf [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3273358
> 
> View attachment 3273359



So pretty!! Scarf is beautiful! Huge fan of KDs and you chose such a great color! Love your nail polish color too btw! And the macaroons are yummy!!! 



rainneday said:


> Valentine's Day loot!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me



Wow!!! Your SA and your DH did a fabulous job!! Gosh that KDT in anemone with GHW is dreamy[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]...happy Valentine's Day my dear rainneday!! I love your Valentine's Day loot and that card is so precious 



rainneday said:


> Here is the other side of the MP enamel for anyone who is interested.




Beautiful enamel[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Katatonianna

TinaM__ said:


> Looks great :love eyes:
> Have you also seen other colors in the store? i'm also based in Vienna.
> I'm actually thinking of one in grey or blue.


This was the only color they've had. They told me that they had a blue one last week as well but it was very quickly does out


----------



## uhpharm01

WillstarveforLV said:


> Souvenir from Vegas: finally got my Queen, Zenobie Reine de Palmyre



Beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## doloresmia

My little valentine. The mechanics on this bracelet are gorgeous.... For any engineers in the house


----------



## hedgwin99

rainneday said:


> Valentine's Day loot!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me




[emoji173]&#65039;the KDT in purple GHW


----------



## WillstarveforLV

uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful.  Congrats!



Thank you uhpharm01....cannot wait to wear it!


----------



## jpezmom

rainneday said:


> Valentine's Day loot!
> 
> This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me


Wow - so gorgeous!!  Love both of these bracelets!  Your husband is a sweetie  - especially as he made a card for you on top of the beautiful gifts.   Enjoy your new goodies and so happy for you!


----------



## klynneann

rainneday said:


> Valentine's Day loot!
> 
> This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me



Yay!  Gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## rainneday

Oleandered said:


> Rainneday, just wow! Gorgeous![emoji521][emoji7]



Thank you, Oleandered! 



eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! Your SA and your DH did a fabulous job!! Gosh that KDT in anemone with GHW is dreamy[emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]...happy Valentine's Day my dear rainneday!! I love your Valentine's Day loot and that card is so precious



Thank you, EternalLove!  Anemone is my favorite shade of purple, I could have a room painted in that color I love it so much. :giggles: I was obsessed with the KDT in Anemone and my SA and DH went on a search that took a few months just to find one in my size. That card was so sweet, he did well this V Day!  



doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3273971
> 
> 
> My little valentine. The mechanics on this bracelet are gorgeous.... For any engineers in the house



So pretty, I love this design. Congrats!


----------



## rainneday

hedgwin99 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;the KDT in purple GHW



Thank you, Hedgwin! I could stare at Anemone for hours...



jpezmom said:


> Wow - so gorgeous!!  Love both of these bracelets!  Your husband is a sweetie  - especially as he made a card for you on top of the beautiful gifts.   Enjoy your new goodies and so happy for you!



Jpezmom! Hi!!! Thank you very much! The card was a surprise too, he put a lot of thought into this holiday. I am impressed! 

I wore the MP today and the XL size enamels are very comfortable (I only had the very thin width before this one), they warm to my skin much like the Clic Clac, very easy to wear, I recommend!   



klynneann said:


> Yay!  Gorgeous - congrats!



Hi, Klynneann!  Thank you! Can you believe it? I am still shocked that I have it here, the mystery of H...


----------



## werner

rainneday said:


> Valentine's Day loot!
> 
> This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me


Loving this Bangle - twins with you on this one. Also have it in the mauve version. Just such a versatile pattern.


----------



## wl5238

My latest purchase

Happy Valentine [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rainneday

werner said:


> Loving this Bangle - twins with you on this one. Also have it in the mauve version. Just such a versatile pattern.



Thank you, Werner!  Oh my goodness! Did you post it on TPF?! I must see the mauve version


----------



## rainneday

wl5238 said:


> My latest purchase
> 
> Happy Valentine [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3274286



Wow! Quite the stash!!! Love the barenia Rivale, congrats!


----------



## noreen_uk

Oleandered said:


> My new Kelly dog and blue Kachinas scarf [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3273358
> 
> View attachment 3273359


beautiful kd and scarf love both congrats



rainneday said:


> Valentine's Day loot!
> great purchases rainneday love everything congrats
> 
> This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me





wl5238 said:


> My latest purchase
> 
> Happy Valentine [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3274286


such an amazing haul congrats


----------



## noreen_uk

Orangefanatic said:


> My SA called thru few days ago, offered me a "new colour" lindy.
> Since i just had baby number 3 2days ago...& stuck in hospital.
> My DH picked it up & today is a V-day *^^*
> Love Love this colour


congrats on both your new born baby and your gorgeous lindy 



Bobmops said:


> My fixation on Galop H items still hunting me ...
> Finally got hold of another horsy for my silver stable &#128526;
> And new CDC in chalk color &#128525;
> 
> Happy Vday everyone &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


both are gorgeous congrats


----------



## Orangefanatic

noreen_uk said:


> congrats on both your new born baby and your gorgeous lindy
> 
> 
> both are gorgeous congrats



Thank you noreen


----------



## principessa2

Hope everyone enjoyed his valentine [emoji92] wanted to share my valentine gift its a constance 24 rouge casaq ghw&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## PrestigeH

principessa2 said:


> View attachment 3274304
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed his valentine [emoji92] wanted to share my valentine gift its a constance 24 rouge casaq ghw&#129303;&#129303;




Beautiful. Happy V Day! [emoji3]


----------



## bagmad73

Haven't posted here for ages. Everyone's purchases are fabulous. Thought I would share my latest H. From the new minerals collection. Even the SA couldn't really give me many details. On receipt it says Pendentif Rouge Corail teinte resine agate avec lien. Love it so much!


----------



## cavalla

eternallove4bag said:


> Trying to be good is not working these days because every time I say I won't visit the store for a month, I get a call from SA that she has something for me and off I go running again&#128580;.. Oh well couldn't resist the Millefleurs Moussie from SS2016 (only 2 left in my country of this CW so how could I resist right [emoji6]) and the croc KD in sanguine... Thanking for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271350
> View attachment 3271353



Congrats! Both stunning! Well worth the escape from ban island! 



Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3272352
> 
> 
> Since the start of my career I dreamt of the moment of being able to own a B35.  It's totally worth all of the late nights and weekends I worked to get to this moment. Thanks for letting me share my dream [emoji173]&#65039;



What a great reward! Congrats!



rainneday said:


> Valentine's Day loot!
> 
> This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me



Beautiful MP! Big congrats!



principessa2 said:


> View attachment 3274304
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed his valentine [emoji92] wanted to share my valentine gift its a constance 24 rouge casaq ghw&#129303;&#129303;



What a showstopper!


----------



## Solday

My new birkin 35 in Colvert Togo together with my black Togo Birkin 35 can't wait to go out with her


----------



## Serva1

Love looking at everyone's purchases. Sharing my new MT Brazil that Fedex brought today. Hope you had a wonderful Valentine's Day ( pic from Paris Feb 2015)


----------



## KittieKelly

hedgwin99 said:


> New twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272834



I love this color combo! Gorgeous find


----------



## Bella2015

cavalla said:


> Congrats! Both stunning! Well worth the escape from ban island!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great reward! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful MP! Big congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a showstopper!




Ty Cavalla [emoji8]


----------



## Ethengdurst

principessa2 said:


> View attachment 3274304
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed his valentine [emoji92] wanted to share my valentine gift its a constance 24 rouge casaq ghw&#129303;&#129303;



We are twins on the C! Congratulations! It's a great classic with a pop of color. A perfect Vday gift! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3273971
> 
> 
> My little valentine. The mechanics on this bracelet are gorgeous.... For any engineers in the house



It really is a gorgeous piece of art[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



wl5238 said:


> My latest purchase
> 
> Happy Valentine [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3274286



Love the pile of orange boxes and what's inside them! Super cute rodeo, beautiful cups and the compact silky is so beautiful! [emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



principessa2 said:


> View attachment 3274304
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed his valentine [emoji92] wanted to share my valentine gift its a constance 24 rouge casaq ghw&#129303;&#129303;



:sigh: I love RC with GHW! Congrats on an amazing Valentine's gift [emoji7][emoji7]



bagmad73 said:


> Haven't posted here for ages. Everyone's purchases are fabulous. Thought I would share my latest H. From the new minerals collection. Even the SA couldn't really give me many details. On receipt it says Pendentif Rouge Corail teinte resine agate avec lien. Love it so much!



I love how pretty and delicate this pendant is [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Looks beautiful on you!



Solday said:


> My new birkin 35 in Colvert Togo together with my black Togo Birkin 35 can't wait to go out with her



Wow!! Many congrats on this beauty[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.... You have two beautiful Bs!



Serva1 said:


> Love looking at everyone's purchases. Sharing my new MT Brazil that Fedex brought today. Hope you had a wonderful Valentine's Day ( pic from Paris Feb 2015)
> View attachment 3274390
> 
> View attachment 3274392




So pretty!!! Such a beautiful design and color Serva[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavalla said:


> Congrats! Both stunning! Well worth the escape from ban island!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great reward! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful MP! Big congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a showstopper!




Thank you so much dear cavalla [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> Thank you, Oleandered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, EternalLove!  Anemone is my favorite shade of purple, I could have a room painted in that color I love it so much. :giggles: I was obsessed with the KDT in Anemone and my SA and DH went on a search that took a few months just to find one in my size. That card was so sweet, he did well this V Day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty, I love this design. Congrats!




Hehehe... Entire room? That I want to see too because I LOVE the color myself... Any shade of purple for me will do[emoji171][emoji171]...many congrats again on being gifted this beauty! The GHW makes it extra special [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## csetcos

wl5238 said:


> My latest purchase
> 
> Happy Valentine [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3274286




Love everything here!  The colors on your new rodeo are nice!


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty!!! Such a beautiful design and color Serva[emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you dear [emoji170][emoji1]


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> Love looking at everyone's purchases. Sharing my new MT Brazil that Fedex brought today. Hope you had a wonderful Valentine's Day ( pic from Paris Feb 2015)



love brazil! this is so pretty...congrats!



principessa2 said:


> Hope everyone enjoyed his valentine [emoji92] wanted to share my valentine gift its a constance 24 rouge casaq ghw&#55358;&#56599;&#55358;&#56599;



wow fabulous C! congrats..



wl5238 said:


> My latest purchase
> 
> Happy Valentine



love everything you got! congrats


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> Valentine's Day loot!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me




So so so pretty. Your SA and hubby did an amazing job. [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] and can I just babysit your growing collection?! The KDT in gold is just amazing. Yeah. They found it. [emoji254]


----------



## OKComputer

In Vancouver for a meeting and happened upon this at the H store. I've been looking for an exotic red KD ever since I got my Barenia Gold KD a few weeks ago. H is a very slippery slope!


----------



## trishaluvslv

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3273971
> 
> 
> My little valentine. The mechanics on this bracelet are gorgeous.... For any engineers in the house


I adore this..what a lovely little horsey you have dear[emoji8] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## riri23

I bought a Silk'In Astrologie compact wallet last year and I've been looking for the larger version. 
If anyone can direct me to one, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Orangefanatic said:


> New lindy borrowed my new baby's bassinet



Congrats on walking out of the hospital with two babies !!  What color is your Lindy ? It looks like Gris T to me.


----------



## noreen_uk

bagmad73 said:


> Haven't posted here for ages. Everyone's purchases are fabulous. Thought I would share my latest H. From the new minerals collection. Even the SA couldn't really give me many details. On receipt it says Pendentif Rouge Corail teinte resine agate avec lien. Love it so much!


beautiful



Solday said:


> My new birkin 35 in Colvert Togo together with my black Togo Birkin 35 can't wait to go out with her


both bags are absolutely gorgeous ... wear them in a good health



Serva1 said:


> Love looking at everyone's purchases. Sharing my new MT Brazil that Fedex brought today. Hope you had a wonderful Valentine's Day ( pic from Paris Feb 2015)
> View attachment 3274390
> 
> View attachment 3274392


beautiful scarf serva 



OKComputer said:


> In Vancouver for a meeting and happened upon this at the H store. I've been looking for an exotic red KD ever since I got my Barenia Gold KD a few weeks ago. H is a very slippery slope!


love your new KD in red so stunning


----------



## noreen_uk

principessa2 said:


> View attachment 3274304
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed his valentine [emoji92] wanted to share my valentine gift its a constance 24 rouge casaq ghw&#129303;&#129303;



love C in RC such a gorgeous colour


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> love brazil! this is so pretty




Thank you chincac[emoji170], my first Brazil. I needed a navy blue MT around my waist.


----------



## Serva1

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful scarf serva




Thank you noreen[emoji170] love MTs


----------



## loves

Something very small, I was hoping to get another CSGM but I simply could not find one I wanted to bring home and the SA was so kind to let me see all inventory.

See the tiny little orange box?  

https://www.instagram.com/p/BBrEXz8vNQi/?taken-by=itallendstoday


----------



## Solday

Thank you eternallove4bag and Noreen_uk! I was lucky to find this Birkin in Colvert during my trip to London


----------



## majusaka

Congrats! Please share your experience! Did you get it as a walk-in?


----------



## Orangefanatic

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats on walking out of the hospital with two babies !!  What color is your Lindy ? It looks like Gris T to me.



Thank you. Its called "sauge"
It is grey family, new colour


----------



## Montaigne

We are H twins. Do post how and what you wear it with


----------



## Solday

majusaka said:


> Congrats! Please share your experience! Did you get it as a walk-in?



I was in London on a trip with my husband,we stayed 4 days. I went to the same Hermes store on Bond Street several times every day,luckily for me we stayed at the hotel around the corner I think I got the bag cause I was so persistent


----------



## eternallove4bag

OKComputer said:


> In Vancouver for a meeting and happened upon this at the H store. I've been looking for an exotic red KD ever since I got my Barenia Gold KD a few weeks ago. H is a very slippery slope!




Omg!!! Love it!!! May I please know the color? Is it RC or geranium?


----------



## OKComputer

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Love it!!! May I please know the color? Is it RC or geranium?



It's actually sanguine! Looks much more red in exotic!


----------



## barkcheejai

Hermes and the Eiffel, the most extravagant match in world


----------



## barkcheejai

Is a Toolbox20


----------



## eternallove4bag

OKComputer said:


> It's actually sanguine! Looks much more red in exotic!




Aha!!! I thought it looked familiar [emoji3][emoji3]... So happy to be twins with you my dear! I got mine last week[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

barkcheejai said:


> Hermes and the Eiffel, the most extravagant match in world







barkcheejai said:


> Is a Toolbox20




This is extra special [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Many congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Orangefanatic said:


> Thank you. Its called "sauge"
> It is grey family, new colour



Beautiful and just the right amount of grey in it !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

barkcheejai said:


> Is a Toolbox20



It is darling !! congrats and twins with you on the twillies.  Enjoy Paris.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bagmad73 said:


> Haven't posted here for ages. Everyone's purchases are fabulous. Thought I would share my latest H. From the new minerals collection. Even the SA couldn't really give me many details. On receipt it says Pendentif Rouge Corail teinte resine agate avec lien. Love it so much!



This is such a unique piece !!


----------



## Orangefanatic

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful and just the right amount of grey in it !!



Thank You hkpfbrlirver


----------



## Orangefanatic

barkcheejai said:


> Hermes and the Eiffel, the most extravagant match in world


Beautiful shot !!!! I feel like im in paris now


----------



## Serva1

Congrats barkcheejai, great shot, love the twillies[emoji1]


----------



## SandySummer

barkcheejai said:


> Is a Toolbox20




Congrats!!! Beautiful!


----------



## patQ

Oleandered said:


> My new Kelly dog and blue Kachinas scarf [emoji179]
> 
> View attachment 3273358
> 
> View attachment 3273359



Love the color of your kelly dog


----------



## Blueboxes

riri23 said:


> I bought a Silk'In Astrologie compact wallet last year and I've been looking for the larger version.
> If anyone can direct me to one, it would be much appreciated!



Not sure where you are located, but Hermès.au ( Australian H online ) has one


----------



## J.A.N.

I've just bought this Hermes JPG Birkin in Etoupe.


----------



## feeefeee

barkcheejai said:


> Is a Toolbox20


 
Congrats! Is it in Feu colour? I have the same bag! Enjoy.......


----------



## rainneday

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful kd and scarf love both congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such an amazing haul congrats



Hi, Noreen  Thank you!!! 



cavalla said:


> Beautiful MP! Big congrats!



Thank you, Cavalla!


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Hehehe... Entire room? That I want to see too because I LOVE the color myself... Any shade of purple for me will do[emoji171][emoji171]...many congrats again on being gifted this beauty! The GHW makes it extra special [emoji171][emoji171]



:giggles: I bet that if you did it right, an Anemone room would be dreamy...idk if anyone else in my household would agree, but who cares?!  Thank you once again  I have some pictures for you, I will post in the other thread. xo


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> So so so pretty. Your SA and hubby did an amazing job. [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] and can I just babysit your growing collection?! The KDT in gold is just amazing. Yeah. They found it. [emoji254]



Sarah! Can you even believe it?! hahaha...the elusive Anemone KDT lives! Thank you  You are welcome to borrow them anytime!


----------



## caixinbaobao

In USA for holiday now so excited, went to store first day got my self a scarf and lindy is for my best girl friend she looking for this colour


----------



## caixinbaobao

got offer my dream bag Birkin 30 black Togo PHW 
Also got mini heure h watch another three scarves 
Polo shirt for my husband


----------



## caixinbaobao

Extra pic


----------



## HEYNIXON

I recently purchased a *GM Epsom Evelyne in Vert Anglais*...

...I was also offered a *Sombrero Constance Cartable in Rouge H *that made my heart stop--the color and silhouette was breathtaking. It was definitely a 'unicorn' moment but the fact that I couldn't wear it as a shoulder bag made my decision for me. But nonetheless...


----------



## noreen_uk

barkcheejai said:


> Is a Toolbox20



congrats barkcheejai ... the colour is perfect for your new TB


----------



## noreen_uk

caixinbaobao said:


> got offer my dream bag Birkin 30 black Togo PHW
> Also got mini heure h watch another three scarves
> Polo shirt for my husband





caixinbaobao said:


> Extra pic



such an amazing haul ... love your new B such a classic colour


----------



## noreen_uk

caixinbaobao said:


> In USA for holiday now so excited, went to store first day got my self a scarf and lindy is for my best girl friend she looking for this colour



congrats on your new beautiful scarf and lindy for your gf


----------



## noreen_uk

nxxnnn said:


> I recently purchased a *GM Epsom Evelyne in Vert Anglais*...
> 
> ...I was also offered a *Sombrero Constance Cartable in Rouge H *that made my heart stop--the color and silhouette was breathtaking. It was definitely a 'unicorn' moment but the fact that I couldn't wear it as a shoulder bag made my decision for me. But nonetheless...



wow i love your C & Evie both are great colours ... congrats


----------



## weibandy

OKComputer said:


> In Vancouver for a meeting and happened upon this at the H store. I've been looking for an exotic red KD ever since I got my Barenia Gold KD a few weeks ago. H is a very slippery slope!



That looks stunning with your VCA bracelet!  Congratulations on the find


----------



## weibandy

principessa2 said:


> View attachment 3274304
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed his valentine [emoji92] wanted to share my valentine gift its a constance 24 rouge casaq ghw&#129303;&#129303;



What a lovely Valentine's present!  So beautiful.


----------



## loves

nxxnnn said:


> I recently purchased a *GM Epsom Evelyne in Vert Anglais*...
> 
> ...I was also offered a *Sombrero Constance Cartable in Rouge H *that made my heart stop--the color and silhouette was breathtaking. It was definitely a 'unicorn' moment but the fact that I couldn't wear it as a shoulder bag made my decision for me. But nonetheless...



vert anglais is beautiful! so is the cartable but that green!! congrats



caixinbaobao said:


> got offer my dream bag Birkin 30 black Togo PHW
> Also got mini heure h watch another three scarves
> Polo shirt for my husband



lovely haul congrats


----------



## Jadeite

nxxnnn said:


> I recently purchased a *GM Epsom Evelyne in Vert Anglais*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was also offered a *Sombrero Constance Cartable in Rouge H *that made my heart stop--the color and silhouette was breathtaking. It was definitely a 'unicorn' moment but the fact that I couldn't wear it as a shoulder bag made my decision for me. But nonetheless...




Oh the Evelyne looks so good in this colour.
I think you are brave to make the appropriate decision about the Constance.


----------



## HPassion

caixinbaobao said:


> Extra pic



You're very lucky to get offered as a tourist? May I ask which city are you visiting?


----------



## pree

My first Hermes bracelet!!![emoji177]
KDT croc


----------



## caixinbaobao

HPassion said:


> You're very lucky to get offered as a tourist? May I ask which city are you visiting?


Vegas : )


----------



## Jen123

New h clic, thanks to a wonderful TPF member [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Jen123 said:


> New h clic, thanks to a wonderful TPF member [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3276341



I love this color! Is it rose Nacarat? [emoji178][emoji178]



pree said:


> View attachment 3276302
> View attachment 3276303
> View attachment 3276304
> View attachment 3276305
> 
> 
> My first Hermes bracelet!!![emoji177]
> KDT croc



Many congrats! It's an awesome first H bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



nxxnnn said:


> I recently purchased a *GM Epsom Evelyne in Vert Anglais*...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was also offered a *Sombrero Constance Cartable in Rouge H *that made my heart stop--the color and silhouette was breathtaking. It was definitely a 'unicorn' moment but the fact that I couldn't wear it as a shoulder bag made my decision for me. But nonetheless...



I LOVE this amazing green!!! RH C is beautiful but I totally understand why you let it go. Not being able to wear it as a shoulder bag would be a deal breaker for me too! 



caixinbaobao said:


> got offer my dream bag Birkin 30 black Togo PHW
> 
> Also got mini heure h watch another three scarves
> 
> Polo shirt for my husband







caixinbaobao said:


> In USA for holiday now so excited, went to store first day got my self a scarf and lindy is for my best girl friend she looking for this colour



Wow!!! You are extremely lucky to get offered the B the first time you went to the store! Classic beautiful noir [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Nice haul [emoji4][emoji4]



rainneday said:


> :giggles: I bet that if you did it right, an Anemone room would be dreamy...idk if anyone else in my household would agree, but who cares?!  Thank you once again  I have some pictures for you, I will post in the other thread. xo



So looking forward to the eye candy dear rainneday [emoji8][emoji8]



J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3275931
> View attachment 3275933
> View attachment 3275934
> View attachment 3275935
> View attachment 3275937
> 
> 
> I've just bought this Hermes JPG Birkin in Etoupe.




Beautiful! Many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Jen123

eternallove4bag said:


> I love this color! Is it rose Nacarat? [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats! It's an awesome first H bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this amazing green!!! RH C is beautiful but I totally understand why you let it go. Not being able to wear it as a shoulder bag would be a deal breaker for me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! You are extremely lucky to get offered the B the first time you went to the store! Classic beautiful noir [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Nice haul [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> So looking forward to the eye candy dear rainneday [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! Yes it is [emoji4]


----------



## Bobmops

Jen123 said:


> New h clic, thanks to a wonderful TPF member [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3276341



Great color! Suit you wonderfly &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bobmops

pree said:


> View attachment 3276302
> View attachment 3276303
> View attachment 3276304
> View attachment 3276305
> 
> 
> My first Hermes bracelet!!![emoji177]
> KDT croc



I like that one a lot &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;lucky you !


----------



## papilloncristal

eternallove4bag post=29832417 said:
			
		

> I love BI!! Gosh you for yourself a beauty!! Is this with GHW?[emoji170][emoji170]




It's PHW actually.. This is my first time seeing BI in real life and it's stunning!!


----------



## papilloncristal

Also finally I managed to find my dream color for Kelly wallet - Rose Confetti!


----------



## Sparkledolll

papilloncristal said:


> Also finally I managed to find my dream color for Kelly wallet - Rose Confetti!
> 
> View attachment 3276415




Gorgeous! I have 2 Kelly wallets and don't need anymore but if I saw this colour I'm not sure I would be able to resist [emoji1][emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

My new Constance wallet in rose Jaipur GHW and Bastia in blue Aztec. [emoji1]


----------



## noreen_uk

Natalie j said:


> My new Constance wallet in rose Jaipur GHW and Bastia in blue Aztec. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276425



amazing haul natalie loving both colours gorgeous &#128076;&#128077;&#128521;


----------



## noreen_uk

pree said:


> View attachment 3276302
> View attachment 3276303
> View attachment 3276304
> View attachment 3276305
> 
> 
> My first Hermes bracelet!!![emoji177]
> KDT croc



congrats on your first kdt beautiful colour


----------



## Sparkledolll

noreen_uk said:


> amazing haul natalie loving both colours gorgeous [emoji108][emoji106][emoji6]




Thanks Noreen! [emoji1]


----------



## noreen_uk

beautifulE=Jen123;29849572]New h clic, thanks to a wonderful TPF member [emoji4]

View attachment 3276341

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

beautiful



papilloncristal said:


> Also finally I managed to find my dream color for Kelly wallet - Rose Confetti!
> 
> View attachment 3276415



rc such a gorgeous colour congrats


----------



## eternallove4bag

papilloncristal said:


> Also finally I managed to find my dream color for Kelly wallet - Rose Confetti!
> 
> View attachment 3276415



With GHW this is spectacular [emoji178][emoji178]



Natalie j said:


> My new Constance wallet in rose Jaipur GHW and Bastia in blue Aztec. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276425




Wow!!! The color is amazing Natalie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love your taste and style[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> With GHW this is spectacular [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! The color is amazing Natalie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love your taste and style[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks Eternal! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## caixinbaobao

@eternallove4bag 
Thank you : ) actually i got the Birkin (and other stuff) 2nd day &#65292;I told the SA my wish on first day


----------



## iamyumi

Medor in swift leather. I am in love!!


----------



## noreen_uk

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3276522
> 
> Medor in swift leather. I am in love!!



gorgeous congrats


----------



## Myrkur

Two colors of Maîtres de la Forêt [emoji4]


----------



## Sunfeather

My Valentine gift &#10084; also my very first Hermes item. Thank you for let me share!


----------



## Jen123

Bobmops said:


> Great color! Suit you wonderfly [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you so much, I am super excited!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3276522
> 
> Medor in swift leather. I am in love!!



Stunning clutch!!! Would love to see these in action[emoji170][emoji170]



Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3276533
> 
> 
> Two colors of Maîtres de la Forêt [emoji4]




Wow!!! I absolutely love both your scarves!!! So pretty [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sunfeather said:


> My Valentine gift [emoji173] also my very first Hermes item. Thank you for let me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276534




Beautiful Valentine's gift and many congrats on your first H purchase [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Gina123

principessa2 said:


> View attachment 3274304
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed his valentine [emoji92] wanted to share my valentine gift its a constance 24 rouge casaq ghw&#129303;&#129303;




Congrats!!! Its's gorgeous!


----------



## Love_Couture

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3276522
> 
> Medor in swift leather. I am in love!!



Oh wow. The blue with GHW is so beautiful together.  Congratulations.


----------



## Gina123

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3276533
> 
> 
> Two colors of Maîtres de la Forêt [emoji4]




They are beautiful, perfect match to your H bags!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3276522
> 
> Medor in swift leather. I am in love!!




Super gorgeous color!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats!!!


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> My new Constance wallet in rose Jaipur GHW and Bastia in blue Aztec. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276425




Congrats!!! I love the pop of colors on your new purchases. I also buy the bright colors, too. It's just more fun to find colors inside my bag. [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> Congrats!!! I love the pop of colors on your new purchases. I also buy the bright colors, too. It's just more fun to find colors inside my bag. [emoji16]




Thanks Gina! I love the bright colours in accessories but I tend to go for neutral colours in bags. [emoji2]


----------



## Myrkur

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning clutch!!! Would love to see these in action[emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I absolutely love both your scarves!!! So pretty [emoji7][emoji7]







Gina123 said:


> They are beautiful, perfect match to your H bags!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks ladies [emoji8] 
They are indeed a perfect match with my H bags [emoji4]


----------



## mygoodies

pree said:


> View attachment 3276302
> View attachment 3276303
> View attachment 3276304
> View attachment 3276305
> 
> 
> My first Hermes bracelet!!![emoji177]
> KDT croc




GORGEOUSSSSSSS!! I'm still after 1 but the smallest and only size H does these croc KDT is Small, which is too big for me   
Your wrists look smal too. Is that a Small you're wearing dear? CONGRATS!!


----------



## Freckles1

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3276533
> 
> 
> Two colors of Maîtres de la Forêt [emoji4]




These are fantastic Myrkur!!! I may have to copy both!!!!


----------



## pree

mygoodies said:


> GORGEOUSSSSSSS!! I'm still after 1 but the smallest and only size H does these croc KDT is Small, which is too big for me
> Your wrists look smal too. Is that a Small you're wearing dear? CONGRATS!!




Thank you! Yes, it's the small size. I tried a rivale in xs size and it was a bit tight. There weren't any KDT in xs size at the boutique.


----------



## Greengoddess8

rainneday said:


> Valentine's Day loot!
> 
> This is the Mythique Phoenix XL in size 65 and a KDT in Anemone with GHW size S! These are thanks to my sweet husband and my amazing SA!!! The KDT in this combo and size was no longer anywhere to be found on the planet (believe me, I looked for months), yet it mysteriously showed up at our local store the other day (in the back room, not even in the system) and my SA grabbed it! The MP, I am told, was also very difficult to track down in the US. I am so thankful & can't believe they are here with me!  The gold card is one that my husband made for me





rainneday said:


> Here is the other side of the MP enamel for anyone who is interested.


These are AMAZING!!!!  DH and SA really came through this year!  I LOVE the card, too
They both are stunning on you, of course!  You would look stunning in a paper bag
Enjoy, my friend you so deserve it!


doloresmia said:


> View attachment 3273971
> 
> 
> My little valentine. The mechanics on this bracelet are gorgeous.... For any engineers in the house


This is very cool doroesmia!  


wl5238 said:


> My latest purchase
> 
> Happy Valentine [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3274286


Congratulations!!! What a fun collection of H goodies!  Thanks for sharing the pile of H boxes, too. It always gets my heart racing


principessa2 said:


> View attachment 3274304
> 
> Hope everyone enjoyed his valentine [emoji92] wanted to share my valentine gift its a constance 24 rouge casaq ghw&#129303;&#129303;


WOW!  What an amazing gift, congrats


bagmad73 said:


> Haven't posted here for ages. Everyone's purchases are fabulous. Thought I would share my latest H. From the new minerals collection. Even the SA couldn't really give me many details. On receipt it says Pendentif Rouge Corail teinte resine agate avec lien. Love it so much!


I'm dying over here...That is amazing!  Two of my favorite things united...Minerals & H  It is definitely agate, enjoy. May I inquire on the price?


----------



## Greengoddess8

Solday said:


> My new birkin 35 in Colvert Togo together with my black Togo Birkin 35 can't wait to go out with her


Love the new edition!  And, your black, as well


Serva1 said:


> Love looking at everyone's purchases. Sharing my new MT Brazil that Fedex brought today. Hope you had a wonderful Valentine's Day ( pic from Paris Feb 2015)
> View attachment 3274390
> 
> View attachment 3274392


Wonderful MT. I've been dreaming about this in the green CW. 


OKComputer said:


> In Vancouver for a meeting and happened upon this at the H store. I've been looking for an exotic red KD ever since I got my Barenia Gold KD a few weeks ago. H is a very slippery slope!


This looks beautiful with your skin tone!  And, fab with the VCA, too


barkcheejai said:


> Is a Toolbox20





J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3275931
> View attachment 3275933
> View attachment 3275934
> View attachment 3275935
> View attachment 3275937
> 
> You are so right! Such a dangerous combo!  Congrats on your toolbox & Twilly's.
> I've just bought this Hermes JPG Birkin in Etoupe.



Congratulations & enjoy!  Etoupe is a wonderful color!


----------



## Sparkley

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3276533
> 
> 
> Two colors of Maîtres de la Forêt [emoji4]




Such beautiful yet contrasting color ways.


----------



## bagmad73

Greengoddess8 said:


> I'm dying over here...That is amazing!  Two of my favorite things united...Minerals & H  It is definitely agate, enjoy. May I inquire on the price?



hi Greengoddess - retail here in Singapore is SGD$710. I was trying to find it on h.cm but no info there. It also comes in a bangle and in 2 other colours - blue and off white which are also gorgeous. You must get one...really gorgeous ...but a bit heavy


----------



## rainneday

Greengoddess8 said:


> These are AMAZING!!!!  DH and SA really came through this year!  I LOVE the card, too
> They both are stunning on you, of course!  You would look stunning in a paper bag
> Enjoy, my friend you so deserve it!
> 
> This is very cool doroesmia!
> 
> Congratulations!!! What a fun collection of H goodies!  Thanks for sharing the pile of H boxes, too. It always gets my heart racing
> 
> WOW!  What an amazing gift, congrats
> 
> I'm dying over here...That is amazing!  Two of my favorite things united...Minerals & H  It is definitely agate, enjoy. May I inquire on the price?



Thank you once again, GG!


----------



## J.A.N.

Jen123 said:


> New h clic, thanks to a wonderful TPF member [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3276341




This is so classy, elegance personified I want one now congrats I love it x


----------



## noreen_uk

Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3276533
> 
> 
> Two colors of Maîtres de la Forêt [emoji4]



both colours are gorgeous myrkur love it


----------



## makeupmama

Hello from freezing Paris! Still haven't scored a Kelly but will be going back today and tomorrow. For now, let me share my tiny purchases to tide me over.


----------



## noreen_uk

makeupmama said:


> Hello from freezing Paris! Still haven't scored a Kelly but will be going back today and tomorrow. For now, let me share my tiny purchases to tide me over.



such amazing haul makeupmama ... i hope you will get your K today sending you all the lucks


----------



## Solday

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love the new edition!  And, your black, as well
> 
> Thank you Greengoddess8!


----------



## franhueso

Hello:
My new kelly belt.
Thanks


----------



## HEYNIXON

franhueso said:


> Hello:
> My new kelly belt.
> Thanks



Gorgeous belt! Enjoy!


----------



## franhueso

Thanks


----------



## Serva1

Greengoddess8 said:


> ,Wonderful MT. I've been dreaming about this in the green CW!



Thank you GG [emoji1][emoji170] I would also like to have the green one [emoji172]


----------



## ThierryH

makeupmama said:


> Hello from freezing Paris! Still haven't scored a Kelly but will be going back today and tomorrow. For now, let me share my tiny purchases to tide me over.



Enjoy your goodies. Hope you will find a Kelly while in Paris! Good luck!


----------



## ThierryH

franhueso said:


> Hello:
> My new kelly belt.
> Thanks



Lovely Kelly belt! Enjoy and always wear it in good health! Do you have a matching Kelly?


----------



## Jen123

J.A.N. said:


> This is so classy, elegance personified I want one now congrats I love it x



Thank you J.A.N.! It is such a fun accessory, I had been wanting one for forever, but could not find the right color combination.


----------



## lipeach21

Makeupmama, is that cdc blue Izmir? Looks beautiful! I've been looking for one in that combo for a while


----------



## eternallove4bag

makeupmama said:


> Hello from freezing Paris! Still haven't scored a Kelly but will be going back today and tomorrow. For now, let me share my tiny purchases to tide me over.



Hi makeupmama you scored some great goodies! Love the CDC especially[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Hope you get your K soon! All the best!



franhueso said:


> Hello:
> My new kelly belt.
> Thanks




Beautiful!! Will add pizzaz to any outfit [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## franhueso

ThierryH said:


> Lovely Kelly belt! Enjoy and always wear it in good health! Do you have a matching Kelly?


No, I don't have
Thanks


----------



## atelierforward

makeupmama said:


> Hello from freezing Paris! Still haven't scored a Kelly but will be going back today and tomorrow. For now, let me share my tiny purchases to tide me over.


Hope you get your K! But looks like you already have some beautiful goodies to take home with you. Love the Bearn wallet and the bracelet. Congrats!!


----------



## designerloves

My confetti pink Porquerolles! [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3276522
> 
> Medor in swift leather. I am in love!!





Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3276533
> 
> 
> Two colors of Maîtres de la Forêt [emoji4]





Sunfeather said:


> My Valentine gift &#10084; also my very first Hermes item. Thank you for let me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276534





makeupmama said:


> Hello from freezing Paris! Still haven't scored a Kelly but will be going back today and tomorrow. For now, let me share my tiny purchases to tide me over.



Beautiful H loot, ladies. Major congrats!


----------



## TenaciousB

First k cut and Rose azalee rodeo


----------



## csetcos

makeupmama said:


> Hello from freezing Paris! Still haven't scored a Kelly but will be going back today and tomorrow. For now, let me share my tiny purchases to tide me over.




Gorgeous!  Is your CDC blue Izmir?


----------



## Susie Tunes

TenaciousB said:


> First k cut and Rose azalee rodeo
> View attachment 3277864


Fab! The H gods were smiling on you


----------



## Montaigne

What a lovely belt


----------



## noreen_uk

franhueso said:


> Hello:
> My new kelly belt.
> Thanks


congrats on your new belt



designerloves said:


> View attachment 3277686
> 
> View attachment 3277687
> 
> My confetti pink Porquerolles! [emoji4]


beautiful



TenaciousB said:


> First k cut and Rose azalee rodeo
> View attachment 3277864


both are gorgeous


----------



## atomic110

TenaciousB said:


> First k cut and Rose azalee rodeo
> View attachment 3277864


Gorgeous! Both are in my wish list !


----------



## atomic110

makeupmama said:


> Hello from freezing Paris! Still haven't scored a Kelly but will be going back today and tomorrow. For now, let me share my tiny purchases to tide me over.


Nice score ! And congrats on your new K too


----------



## atomic110

franhueso said:


> Hello:
> My new kelly belt.
> Thanks


Twin with you, except mine is rose gold hardware  indeed I think your SHW look better and easier  to match any outfit 


designerloves said:


> View attachment 3277686
> 
> View attachment 3277687
> 
> My confetti pink Porquerolles! [emoji4]


So sweet color


----------



## franhueso

atomic110 said:


> Twin with you, except mine is rose gold hardware  indeed I think your SHW look better and easier  to match any outfit
> 
> So sweet color


The rose gold hardware is good too. I like it 
Thanks


----------



## atomic110

franhueso said:


> The rose gold hardware is good too. I like it
> Thanks


I am going to hunt more... next target is SHW, keke


----------



## Dipmai

So excited! Just wanted to share my recent purchase with everyone...rose jaipur pochette. [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3277686
> 
> View attachment 3277687
> 
> My confetti pink Porquerolles! [emoji4]



So pretty!!! And so convenient to store the cards!



TenaciousB said:


> First k cut and Rose azalee rodeo
> View attachment 3277864



Wow!!! Classic black beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3278905
> 
> So excited! Just wanted to share my recent purchase with everyone...rose jaipur pochette. [emoji4]




Fabulous color and with GHW!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## designerloves

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3278905
> 
> So excited! Just wanted to share my recent purchase with everyone...rose jaipur pochette. [emoji4]




[emoji7][emoji7] so pretty!


----------



## eternallove4bag

So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...









Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


	

		
			
		

		
	
.. Got the evie in Jan.


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.



amazing haul ... love everything that you bought today ... your sandal is matches well with your evie so now just wait for the summer to come ... i am so jelly right now


----------



## HummingBird1

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.


Nice haul! Enjoy!


----------



## noreen_uk

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3278905
> 
> So excited! Just wanted to share my recent purchase with everyone...rose jaipur pochette. [emoji4]



RJ is such a beautiful colour ... congrats


----------



## HummingBird1

barkcheejai said:


> Is a Toolbox20


Love this, what a great size for a TB.


----------



## Dipmai

noreen_uk said:


> RJ is such a beautiful colour ... congrats



Thank you! Can't wait to put it in action! 



eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.




Wow! Love all your pieces. Thinking of getting those sandals too in same color!


----------



## Johnnygaga

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.




Amazing amazing amazing!!! Love all those!


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> amazing haul ... love everything that you bought today ... your sandal is matches well with your evie so now just wait for the summer to come ... i am so jelly right now



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Just couldn't resist the sandals! Can't wait for summer now [emoji3][emoji3]... Would wear them now if it wasn't freezing here [emoji16][emoji16]



HummingBird1 said:


> Nice haul! Enjoy!



Thank you so much HummingBird1 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Dipmai said:


> Thank you! Can't wait to put it in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Love all your pieces. Thinking of getting those sandals too in same color!



Thank you my dear Dipmai [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't wait to see your action shots! Post soon please [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Johnnygaga said:


> Amazing amazing amazing!!! Love all those!




Thank you so much Johnnygaga [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Susie Tunes

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3278905
> 
> So excited! Just wanted to share my recent purchase with everyone...rose jaipur pochette. [emoji4]


Gorgeous (I am jelly  )


----------



## Susie Tunes

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.


A feast of orange - the dip dye looks sumptuous


----------



## tonkamama

&#128525;&#128525; haul. enternallove4bag ~  we are sandals twins...except mine is black color.  



eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Susie Tunes said:


> A feast of orange - the dip dye looks sumptuous



Thank you so much Susie Tunes [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My first silk and first dip dye! So in love!  



tonkamama said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] haul. enternallove4bag ~  we are sandals twins...except mine is black color.




Thank you so much tonkamama [emoji8][emoji8]... So happy to be twins on these sandals. I loved how comfy they were [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.



Oh, I love everything. You will love those sandals. I am waiting for this color I have the black and the white pair. Beautiful choices. Congratulations.


----------



## atelierforward

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3278905
> 
> So excited! Just wanted to share my recent purchase with everyone...rose jaipur pochette. [emoji4]


So gorgeous! What are the dimensions on the pochette? I'd love to have one but it would need to fit my iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## Keren16

megt10 said:


> Oh, I love everything. You will love those sandals. I am waiting for this color I have the black and the white pair. Beautiful choices. Congratulations.




+1
Recently it's a color I'm attracted to.
It is a perfect neutral & a great choice to wear with anything - including your gorgeous Evelyn[emoji7]


----------



## atelierforward

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.


Oh my gosh!!!! I just looked at those exact same sandals today. Please let me know once you've had a chance to wear them. In store, they were comfortable but you never know until you wear them out in the real world. It's full on winter where I live so I know if I buy them, they'll have to wait in the closet a few months.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3278905
> 
> So excited! Just wanted to share my recent purchase with everyone...rose jaipur pochette. [emoji4]



So pretty!! Congratulation!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.




Of course I love [emoji173]&#65039; everything!
You choose well, as usual [emoji8]
What is the name of the dip dye?  I have a "little" RH obsession[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Oh, I love everything. You will love those sandals. I am waiting for this color I have the black and the white pair. Beautiful choices. Congratulations.



Thank you so much  my dear meg [emoji8][emoji8]...I was thinking of grabbing the black ones too but I thought I should first wear these and see how comfy they are before getting the black. I am so glad that you find them comfy! Looking forward to wearing them in summer [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Keren16 said:


> +1
> Recently it's a color I'm attracted to.
> It is a perfect neutral & a great choice to wear with anything - including your gorgeous Evelyn[emoji7]



Ditto my friend! I love gold and how easy it is to match with everything! With my bright clothes I try and keep my bags neutral to balance it out [emoji4][emoji4]



atelierforward said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! I just looked at those exact same sandals today. Please let me know once you've had a chance to wear them. In store, they were comfortable but you never know until you wear them out in the real world. It's full on winter where I live so I know if I buy them, they'll have to wait in the closet a few months.



Absolutely dear atelierforward [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Even though it's super cold here I couldn't resist these as they seemed super comfy in store and they match with my evie. My store had one in my size and I grabbed it [emoji6]... I know I will have to wait a couple of months too before I take them out [emoji51][emoji51] 



Keren16 said:


> Of course I love [emoji173]&#65039; everything!
> You choose well, as usual [emoji8]
> What is the name of the dip dye?  I have a "little" RH obsession[emoji7]




Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hahaha so am I correct in assuming you went for classic RH K my dear [emoji12][emoji12]... Here you go with the details for the dip dye [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PrestigeH

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.




Congratulations!!!!! So beautiful. [emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations!!!!! So beautiful. [emoji3]




Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you for encouraging me to get the malachite KD!!! I love it!!!


----------



## SandySummer

Revealed my moms birthday present a few weeks back. I was worried she wouldn't let me borrow hers so luckily I was offered one at FSH this week. Here is my Birkin 30 Ghillies and also a comparison with my moms Birkin 30. Sorry for the funky watermark[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]

R


----------



## Dipmai

atelierforward said:


> So gorgeous! What are the dimensions on the pochette? I'd love to have one but it would need to fit my iPhone 6 Plus.




I have an iPhone 6 Plus and it definitely fits with room to spare.


----------



## Kat.Lee

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.




Wow such an amazing purchase. Love everything you've got. Love your taste eternal. How exciting to see your bracelet collection expanding. Beautiful pieces. I can picture you make perfect match with all your fabulous shawls and outfits with them. Major congrats. Can't wait to see your mod shots. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kat.Lee

SandySummer said:


> Revealed my moms birthday present a few weeks back. I was worried she wouldn't let me borrow hers so luckily I was offered one at FSH this week. Here is my Birkin 30 Ghillies and also a comparison with my moms Birkin 30. Sorry for the funky watermark[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279161




How lovely to be bag twin with your mum. And beautiful UTW moussie. Big congrats and enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much  my dear meg [emoji8][emoji8]...I was thinking of grabbing the black ones too but I thought I should first wear these and see how comfy they are before getting the black. I am so glad that you find them comfy! Looking forward to wearing them in summer [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto my friend! I love gold and how easy it is to match with everything! With my bright clothes I try and keep my bags neutral to balance it out [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely dear atelierforward [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Even though it's super cold here I couldn't resist these as they seemed super comfy in store and they match with my evie. My store had one in my size and I grabbed it [emoji6]... I know I will have to wait a couple of months too before I take them out [emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hahaha so am I correct in assuming you went for classic RH K my dear [emoji12][emoji12]... Here you go with the details for the dip dye [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279146




Thanks for the info!  I love Cavalcadour[emoji122].  RH makes it even better[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Yes, you are correct!  My K is RH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
How perceptive[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]

Enjoy your beautiful, wonderful accessories!!![emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]


----------



## Solday

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.



Beautiful haul! Enjoy them! I just love these sandals


----------



## MARTY1975

SandySummer said:


> Revealed my moms birthday present a few weeks back. I was worried she wouldn't let me borrow hers so luckily I was offered one at FSH this week. Here is my Birkin 30 Ghillies and also a comparison with my moms Birkin 30. Sorry for the funky watermark[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279161



Ghillies in black is TDF!!! Enjoy your bag


----------



## atomic110

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3278905
> 
> So excited! Just wanted to share my recent purchase with everyone...rose jaipur pochette. [emoji4]


Gorgeous pochette! Congrats* Dipmai*!


eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.


Beautiful scores my friend* eternallove *! So happy for you&#128522;&#128522;


SandySummer said:


> Revealed my moms birthday present a few weeks back. I was worried she wouldn't let me borrow hers so luckily I was offered one at FSH this week. Here is my Birkin 30 Ghillies and also a comparison with my moms Birkin 30. Sorry for the funky watermark[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279161


Beautiful Ghillies&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; my love


----------



## noreen_uk

SandySummer said:


> Revealed my moms birthday present a few weeks back. I was worried she wouldn't let me borrow hers so luckily I was offered one at FSH this week. Here is my Birkin 30 Ghillies and also a comparison with my moms Birkin 30. Sorry for the funky watermark[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279161



both bags are beautiful and congrats for getting offered in mothership


----------



## Dluvch

SandySummer said:


> Revealed my moms birthday present a few weeks back. I was worried she wouldn't let me borrow hers so luckily I was offered one at FSH this week. Here is my Birkin 30 Ghillies and also a comparison with my moms Birkin 30. Sorry for the funky watermark[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279161



I just died!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.



OMG!!!!!!!!!! I love it all my friend!  The colors are perfect!  I don't even know what to drool over first, the sandals, Evie, shawl, bracelet?????  They are all perfect!  We need to arrange a girls' shopping day after you recover from this haul and the kids are in school and you are off from work.


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.



I missed the Evie was from Jan, where was I?  It is a perfect match with the sandals.  The colors of the scarves are amazing with the bracelets!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Wow such an amazing purchase. Love everything you've got. Love your taste eternal. How exciting to see your bracelet collection expanding. Beautiful pieces. I can picture you make perfect match with all your fabulous shawls and outfits with them. Major congrats. Can't wait to see your mod shots. [emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you so much my dear Kat[emoji8][emoji8]... You know how big of a fan I am of your taste my stylish friend  you inspire me so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Keren16 said:


> Thanks for the info!  I love Cavalcadour[emoji122].  RH makes it even better[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Yes, you are correct!  My K is RH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> How perceptive[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful, wonderful accessories!!![emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]Yay!!! You did get RH!!! Gosh now I am dying to see your K[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... My next will be a RH or RC too! Love reds!! Hope you get the dip dye. Will go perfect with your K. That's why I got the RH KD too....in anticipation [emoji3][emoji3]



Solday said:


> Beautiful haul! Enjoy them! I just love these sandals



Thank you so much Solday[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I love these sandals too and am already plotting to get another color after I get off from ban island of course [emoji51]



atomic110 said:


> Gorgeous pochette! Congrats* Dipmai*!
> 
> Beautiful scores my friend* eternallove *! So happy for you[emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Beautiful Ghillies[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] my love



Thank you so much my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]



Dira919 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! I love it all my friend!  The colors are perfect!  I don't even know what to drool over first, the sandals, Evie, shawl, bracelet?????  They are all perfect!  We need to arrange a girls' shopping day after you recover from this haul and the kids are in school and you are off from work.



Thank you so much my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... I am so looking forward to our shopping trip together. Will message you. Giving my wallet a month to recover and then I will be back again [emoji3][emoji3]



Dira919 said:


> I missed the Evie was from Jan, where was I?  It is a perfect match with the sandals.  The colors of the scarves are amazing with the bracelets!




Hehehe!!! No worries [emoji3][emoji3]... Thank you my sweet friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

SandySummer said:


> Revealed my moms birthday present a few weeks back. I was worried she wouldn't let me borrow hers so luckily I was offered one at FSH this week. Here is my Birkin 30 Ghillies and also a comparison with my moms Birkin 30. Sorry for the funky watermark[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279161




So beautiful!!! Many many congrats!! Your mom must be so happy! So glad you scored Ghillies for yourself[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Twins on the Moussie [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## qwertyword

New twilly, bright color with hopes of warmer weather soon


----------



## eternallove4bag

qwertyword said:


> View attachment 3279644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New twilly, bright color with hopes of warmer weather soon




Love the color and the design [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## megt10

caixinbaobao said:


> In USA for holiday now so excited, went to store first day got my self a scarf and lindy is for my best girl friend she looking for this colour





caixinbaobao said:


> got offer my dream bag Birkin 30 black Togo PHW
> Also got mini heure h watch another three scarves
> Polo shirt for my husband





caixinbaobao said:


> Extra pic





nxxnnn said:


> I recently purchased a *GM Epsom Evelyne in Vert Anglais*...
> 
> ...I was also offered a *Sombrero Constance Cartable in Rouge H *that made my heart stop--the color and silhouette was breathtaking. It was definitely a 'unicorn' moment but the fact that I couldn't wear it as a shoulder bag made my decision for me. But nonetheless...





pree said:


> View attachment 3276302
> View attachment 3276303
> View attachment 3276304
> View attachment 3276305
> 
> 
> My first Hermes bracelet!!![emoji177]
> KDT croc





Jen123 said:


> New h clic, thanks to a wonderful TPF member [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3276341



Just now trying to catch up on this thread. Congratulations to all of you. Some fabulous purchases.


----------



## atomic110

qwertyword said:


> View attachment 3279644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New twilly, bright color with hopes of warmer weather soon


Very pop and happy color!


----------



## megt10

papilloncristal said:


> Also finally I managed to find my dream color for Kelly wallet - Rose Confetti!
> 
> View attachment 3276415





Natalie j said:


> My new Constance wallet in rose Jaipur GHW and Bastia in blue Aztec. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276425





iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3276522
> 
> Medor in swift leather. I am in love!!





Myrkur said:


> View attachment 3276533
> 
> 
> Two colors of Maîtres de la Forêt [emoji4]





Sunfeather said:


> My Valentine gift &#10084; also my very first Hermes item. Thank you for let me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276534





makeupmama said:


> Hello from freezing Paris! Still haven't scored a Kelly but will be going back today and tomorrow. For now, let me share my tiny purchases to tide me over.



Fabulous purchases.


----------



## megt10

franhueso said:


> Hello:
> My new kelly belt.
> Thanks





designerloves said:


> View attachment 3277686
> 
> View attachment 3277687
> 
> My confetti pink Porquerolles! [emoji4]





TenaciousB said:


> First k cut and Rose azalee rodeo
> View attachment 3277864





Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3278905
> 
> So excited! Just wanted to share my recent purchase with everyone...rose jaipur pochette. [emoji4]





SandySummer said:


> Revealed my moms birthday present a few weeks back. I was worried she wouldn't let me borrow hers so luckily I was offered one at FSH this week. Here is my Birkin 30 Ghillies and also a comparison with my moms Birkin 30. Sorry for the funky watermark[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279161



Love all the new H goodies. Sandy the Ghillies is fabulous. You were rewarded for being such an amazing daughter.


----------



## megt10

qwertyword said:


> View attachment 3279644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New twilly, bright color with hopes of warmer weather soon



Love the twilly. The color is amazing.


----------



## Gina123

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.




Congrats!!! They are perfect for Spring and summer![emoji3]


----------



## Gina123

SandySummer said:


> Revealed my moms birthday present a few weeks back. I was worried she wouldn't let me borrow hers so luckily I was offered one at FSH this week. Here is my Birkin 30 Ghillies and also a comparison with my moms Birkin 30. Sorry for the funky watermark[emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279161




Omg! I died and went to heaven.... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Many congrats!


----------



## SandySummer

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3278905
> 
> So excited! Just wanted to share my recent purchase with everyone...rose jaipur pochette. [emoji4]




Beautiful! 



eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.




Beautiful! What type of leather is the sandal?


----------



## Bobmops

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.


Wow!! How could I miss that ??? Love everything &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## noreen_uk

qwertyword said:


> View attachment 3279644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New twilly, bright color with hopes of warmer weather soon



beautiful twilly the colour and design really pop up


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gina123 said:


> Congrats!!! They are perfect for Spring and summer![emoji3]



Thank you Gina [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Trying to will spring and summer to come early [emoji3][emoji3].. Had enough of winter [emoji6]



SandySummer said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! What type of leather is the sandal?



Thank you so much SandySummer. It's calfskin [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Bobmops said:


> Wow!! How could I miss that ??? Love everything [emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]




Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Hope our noisy group is not overwhelming you [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## YEANETT

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.




Omg that's picture perfect! Gold evie and matching sandals[emoji7] congrats I love this!


----------



## KE2112

Just purchased a Halzan bag, some enamel bangles, leather key chain and gorgeous scarf!


----------



## atelierforward

Dipmai said:


> I have an iPhone 6 Plus and it definitely fits with room to spare.


I was secretly hoping the phone wouldn't fit. Now I have to add a Kelly pochette to my wish list. My credit card bill will not be so pretty...


----------



## eternallove4bag

YEANETT said:


> Omg that's picture perfect! Gold evie and matching sandals[emoji7] congrats I love this!




Thank you so much! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... That's why I couldn't resist the sandals [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## shiba

Just found a lovely vintage Vespa TPM. It has the long strap and is the 1st cross body that fits me correctly. It is a cute running around bag, casual and small but holds the essentials.


----------



## fatcat2523

Vertige ring


----------



## KE2112

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## EmileH

fatcat2523 said:


> Vertige ring
> View attachment 3280256
> 
> View attachment 3280257
> 
> View attachment 3280258




So elegant.


----------



## MSO13

Indigo Swift  Jige and Bougainvillea Bastia Epsom


----------



## SugarMama

MrsOwen3 said:


> Indigo Swift  Jige and Bougainvillea Bastia Epsom
> 
> View attachment 3280768



Beautiful!  Jige twins with you!  &#128153;


----------



## SugarMama

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.



Nice haul (again)!


----------



## klynneann

KE2112 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thanks KE2112!    It's still my favorite.


----------



## DH sucker

klynneann said:


> Thanks KE2112!    It's still my favorite.




And I'm sure it's not your last purchase!  The shawls (according to DW) are very addictive. &#129300;


----------



## SugarMama

fatcat2523 said:


> Vertige ring
> View attachment 3280256
> 
> View attachment 3280257
> 
> View attachment 3280258



Love this!


----------



## klynneann

DH sucker said:


> And I'm sure it's not your last purchase!  The shawls (according to DW) are very addictive. &#129300;



lol, oh I've definitely kept going from here.    I'm desperately trying to stay away from the shawls though (saving for K, saving for K,...)


----------



## SugarMama

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...



Soooooo pretty!


----------



## SugarMama

KE2112 said:


> Just purchased a Halzan bag, some enamel bangles, leather key chain and gorgeous scarf!



Please show us some eye candy!


----------



## klynneann

SugarMama said:


> Soooooo pretty!



Thank you, SugarMama!  LOL, you ladies are so funny - how did you find this post?  It's over a year old.


----------



## klynneann

SugarMama said:


> Please show us some eye candy!



Yes, please, I want to see that Halzan, and your scarf!!


----------



## SugarMama

klynneann said:


> Thank you, SugarMama!  LOL, you ladies are so funny - how did you find this post?  It's over a year old.



Really?  Lol!!  I guess I was clicking too fast and it brought me back to an older post.


----------



## luckylove

SugarMama said:


> Beautiful!  Jige twins with you!  &#128153;



Triplets!! Love this clutch! Big congrats to MrsOwen on her gorgeous new H goodies!


----------



## bagalogist

fatcat2523 said:


> Vertige ring
> View attachment 3280256
> 
> View attachment 3280257
> 
> View attachment 3280258


Oooh, this is lovely. May I know what's this ring made of?


----------



## eternallove4bag

fatcat2523 said:


> Vertige ring
> View attachment 3280256
> 
> View attachment 3280257
> 
> View attachment 3280258



What a pretty ring!! Many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrsOwen3 said:


> Indigo Swift  Jige and Bougainvillea Bastia Epsom
> 
> View attachment 3280768




Beautiful purchases MrsOwen!! Love Bougainvillia color[emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> Nice haul (again)!




Thank you my dear [emoji8][emoji8]... Small world isn't it [emoji3][emoji3]... Shopping at the same store [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Onthego

klynneann said:


> lol, oh I've definitely kept going from here.    I'm desperately trying to stay away from the shawls though (saving for K, saving for K,...)


So difficult this Orange Slope that can slide us down to the middle of the earth if we let it. BE STRONG I say. Stay away from the boutiques, Hermes.com, and TPF. All 3 are EVIL. Save for that K.
On that note, I just got 2 belt straps, blue paon and the rose tyrien (love love). And another buckle. And 2 more twillys. Oh and I too am saving up, but don't know exactly what for yet. Hehe.


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> So difficult this Orange Slope that can slide us down to the middle of the earth if we let it. BE STRONG I say. Stay away from the boutiques, Hermes.com, and TPF. All 3 are EVIL. Save for that K.
> On that note, I just got 2 belt straps, blue paon and the rose tyrien (love love). And another buckle. And 2 more twillys. Oh and I too am saving up, but don't know exactly what for yet. Hehe.



lol!  Your new belt straps sound beautiful, such great colors!!  And let's see the twillies!!  I'm a total twilly addict.  

Ah yes, basically just stay off the internet lol.  But it's so hard...


----------



## noreen_uk

fatcat2523 said:


> Vertige ring
> View attachment 3280256
> 
> View attachment 3280257
> 
> View attachment 3280258


the ring looks perfect on you fatcat



MrsOwen3 said:


> Indigo Swift  Jige and Bougainvillea Bastia Epsom
> 
> View attachment 3280768



both beauties are gorgeous mrsowen


----------



## Onthego

klynneann said:


> lol!  Your new belt straps sound beautiful, such great colors!!  And let's see the twillies!!  I'm a total twilly addict.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, basically just stay off the internet lol.  But it's so hard...







So it was 3 belt straps. I love the design of this twilly so much I got 2 CWs. Thank you for letting me share.
Now I must absolutely go get work done and get off this forum,LOL.


----------



## fatcat2523

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So elegant.





SugarMama said:


> Love this!



Thank you


----------



## fatcat2523

bagalogist said:


> Oooh, this is lovely. May I know what's this ring made of?



I love the simple design and it fit perfectly comfortable. It is silver...the price is $505 CAD


----------



## fatcat2523

bagalogist said:


> Oooh, this is lovely. May I know what's this ring made of?





eternallove4bag said:


> What a pretty ring!! Many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful purchases MrsOwen!! Love Bougainvillia color[emoji178][emoji178]





noreen_uk said:


> the ring looks perfect on you fatcat
> 
> 
> 
> both beauties are gorgeous mrsowen



Thank you so much


----------



## KE2112

SugarMama said:


> Please show us some eye candy!



Some of my eye candy!!!


----------



## Chubbymoo

KE2112 said:


> Some of my eye candy!!!
> 
> View attachment 3281074



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; etain Halzan!! I've been asking me sa for one


----------



## SugarMama

KE2112 said:


> Some of my eye candy!!!
> 
> View attachment 3281074



My eyes thank you!!  You picked up some great pieces!


----------



## klynneann

Onthego said:


> View attachment 3281026
> View attachment 3281027
> 
> So it was 3 belt straps. I love the design of this twilly so much I got 2 CWs. Thank you for letting me share.
> Now I must absolutely go get work done and get off this forum,LOL.



The belt colors are gorgeous!  And such pretty twillies!  When it comes to twillies, I have several designs where I have multiple cws, so I hear you there.    Thank you for sharing!!

Ah work - doing some OT today myself - gotta fund the habit lol!


----------



## klynneann

KE2112 said:


> Some of my eye candy!!!
> 
> View attachment 3281074



Your Halzan is gorgeous - congrats!! And thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> So I want a little crazy today.. Nothing major but these little things together added up[emoji16]... Does it count that I absolutely loved each of the things I got today and wouldn't have left the store without any of them since I felt so strongly about them? [emoji12][emoji12]... Oh well! Here it goes... My first silk dip dye in RH, my second UTW Moussie (CW 04) , KD RH with GHW, malachite KD with GHW, anemone KDT with GHW and finally these sandals in gold that I have been dying to get...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3278928
> View attachment 3278929
> View attachment 3278930
> View attachment 3278931
> View attachment 3278932
> 
> 
> Love how the sandals match with my gold evie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3278933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Got the evie in Jan.




Omg. How did I miss all these goodies! Awesome haul.  I love everything you got!


----------



## missjenn

KE2112 said:


> Some of my eye candy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281074




Jealous!!! Been looking for an etaine halzan for a long time!! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> Omg. How did I miss all these goodies! Awesome haul.  I love everything you got!




Thank you so much my dear Bella [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

KE2112 said:


> Some of my eye candy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281074




Gorgeous halzan[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dipmai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Indigo Swift  Jige and Bougainvillea Bastia Epsom
> 
> View attachment 3280768




Beautiful jige. [emoji7]


----------



## Dipmai

Onthego said:


> View attachment 3281026
> View attachment 3281027
> 
> So it was 3 belt straps. I love the design of this twilly so much I got 2 CWs. Thank you for letting me share.
> Now I must absolutely go get work done and get off this forum,LOL.



Twins on the twilly! It is one of my favorite designs too! 



KE2112 said:


> Some of my eye candy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281074



This picture makes me want a halzan. But I just bought a Kelly today so I'll be on ban island for a while....[emoji23]


----------



## Dipmai

Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281472
> 
> Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]




Lovely K28. Congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago. 
A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
	

		
			
		

		
	




The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33]) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And it comes in a big box 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well


----------



## PrestigeH

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281472
> 
> Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]




Beautiful K and congratulations !!!!


----------



## PrestigeH

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488




Stunning!!! Love the crystals on the shawl!!! [emoji3]


----------



## Kat.Lee

PrestigeH said:


> Stunning!!! Love the crystals on the shawl!!! [emoji3]




Thank you PH.


----------



## Dipmai

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488



Thank you Kat. And Wow to your beautiful shawl!


----------



## Dipmai

PrestigeH said:


> Beautiful K and congratulations !!!!




Thank you PH!


----------



## Serva1

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281472
> 
> Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]




This is a perfect classic sellier, so beautiful. Congrats [emoji173]&#65039;



Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])


----------



## Kat.Lee

Dipmai said:


> Thank you Kat. And Wow to your beautiful shawl!







Serva1 said:


> Such a very very special shawl, never seen anything like this! Absolutely gorgeous Kat, wear it in good health [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you *Dipmai, Serva1*.


----------



## makeupmama

csetcos said:


> Gorgeous!  Is your CDC blue Izmir?



Yes it is  Sorry for the late reply. Just got back to Asia two days ago and still recovering from my wonderful Paris jaunt.


----------



## Purrsey

Found a cute number. I believe this is a discontinued model? And a very under the radar piece. Paris-Bombay in PM.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488




Omg!! The beautiful shawl goes so well with your amazing K and the croc B ream: ... Kat you are one of the most stylish with the most exquisite taste lady ever [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281472
> 
> Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]



Wow!!! Love your K with GHW Dipmai!!! Many congrats!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Purrsey said:


> Found a cute number. I believe this is a discontinued model? And a very under the radar piece. Paris-Bombay in PM.
> 
> View attachment 3281685




What a cutsie[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> Found a cute number. I believe this is a discontinued model? And a very under the radar piece. Paris-Bombay in PM.
> 
> View attachment 3281685



Well done on finding this Paris- Bombay!


----------



## atelierforward

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281472
> 
> Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]


Absolutely beautiful K. Congrats!!


----------



## atelierforward

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488


Love this shawl with the Colvert. Gorgeous match Kat!


----------



## Kat.Lee

atelierforward said:


> Love this shawl with the Colvert. Gorgeous match Kat!




Thank you so much atelierforward.


----------



## noreen_uk

Onthego said:


> View attachment 3281026
> View attachment 3281027
> 
> So it was 3 belt straps. I love the design of this twilly so much I got 2 CWs. Thank you for letting me share.
> Now I must absolutely go get work done and get off this forum,LOL.


you chose such a beautiful colours of your belt and twillies too



KE2112 said:


> Some of my eye candy!!!
> 
> View attachment 3281074


beautiful halzan congrats etoupe such a beautiful colour




Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281472
> 
> Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]



congrats on your new K gorgeous colour


----------



## noreen_uk

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488



your shawls are absolutely gorgeous pieces kat ... now we need to see mod pic pleaseeee


----------



## noreen_uk

Purrsey said:


> Found a cute number. I believe this is a discontinued model? And a very under the radar piece. Paris-Bombay in PM.
> 
> View attachment 3281685



congrats purrsey on your new bag


----------



## Kat.Lee

noreen_uk said:


> your shawls are absolutely gorgeous pieces kat ... now we need to see mod pic pleaseeee




Thank you dear Noreen. Ok I owe you a mod shot!


----------



## Croisette7

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488


*Kat*, that chale is heaven! Huge congratulations!


----------



## vivelebag

Onthego said:


> View attachment 3281026
> View attachment 3281027
> 
> So it was 3 belt straps. I love the design of this twilly so much I got 2 CWs. Thank you for letting me share.
> Now I must absolutely go get work done and get off this forum,LOL.




Beautiful belt straps- from neutral to POP! Esp love the RT with white stitching. Enjoy!


----------



## ka3na20

Purchased this just 3 hours ago. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Croisette7 said:


> *Kat*, that chale is heaven! Huge congratulations!




Thank you *Croisette7*.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ka3na20 said:


> Purchased this just 3 hours ago. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281794




Love these sandals. Congrats.


----------



## designerloves

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281472
> 
> Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]




Beautiful!! What color/leather is this?


----------



## Dipmai

ka3na20 said:


> Purchased this just 3 hours ago. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281794




Cute sandals!


----------



## Dipmai

designerloves said:


> Beautiful!! What color/leather is this?




Thank you. The color is etoupe in Epsom.


----------



## eternallove4bag

ka3na20 said:


> Purchased this just 3 hours ago. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281794




So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Classy_Sam

ka3na20 said:


> Purchased this just 3 hours ago. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281794




So pretty! Are they true to size? I'm looking to buy the black ones and want to order online but never purchased H sandals before... Tia!


----------



## perfumegirl01

KE2112 said:


> Some of my eye candy!!!
> 
> View attachment 3281074




would you mind modeling that scarf?  I haven't really liked any of the jardin anglais in the 90cm but this one is very pretty.


----------



## atomic110

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281472
> 
> Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]


Congrats, she is lovely k28!


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488


Gorgeous! Fabulous! Stunning! I love everything you got here!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## atomic110

Purrsey said:


> Found a cute number. I believe this is a discontinued model? And a very under the radar piece. Paris-Bombay in PM.
> 
> View attachment 3281685


Indeed it is a cute one !


----------



## atomic110

ka3na20 said:


> Purchased this just 3 hours ago. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281794


Nice score !


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

La Marche du Zambeze silk 90 CW 02 CORAIL/VERT/BLEU


----------



## Bobmops

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488



Oh my God !! That's crystals !! Love the color ... Looks almost to dark , but then comes in a great shade &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128148;&#128148;


----------



## Bobmops

Purrsey said:


> Found a cute number. I believe this is a discontinued model? And a very under the radar piece. Paris-Bombay in PM.
> 
> View attachment 3281685



Like it a lot !!! Looking forward modeling pics!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

KE2112 said:


> Some of my eye candy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281074




Gorgeous purchases! We're twins on the GA bracelet  Congrats!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281472
> 
> Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]




The 28 is the sweetest  Beautiful color. Congrats!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488




What a special piece! A true match with your bags too


----------



## megt10

atelierforward said:


> I was secretly hoping the phone wouldn't fit. Now I have to add a Kelly pochette to my wish list. My credit card bill will not be so pretty...


+1 


shiba said:


> Just found a lovely vintage Vespa TPM. It has the long strap and is the 1st cross body that fits me correctly. It is a cute running around bag, casual and small but holds the essentials.


Congrats. The bag is also really light weight and comfortable to wear.



fatcat2523 said:


> Vertige ring
> View attachment 3280256
> 
> View attachment 3280257
> 
> View attachment 3280258



Love this. Looks great on your finger.


----------



## megt10

MrsOwen3 said:


> Indigo Swift  Jige and Bougainvillea Bastia Epsom
> 
> View attachment 3280768


Beautiful. 


Onthego said:


> So difficult this Orange Slope that can slide us down to the middle of the earth if we let it. BE STRONG I say. Stay away from the boutiques, Hermes.com, and TPF. All 3 are EVIL. Save for that K.
> On that note, I just got 2 belt straps, blue paon and the rose tyrien (love love). And another buckle. And 2 more twillys. Oh and I too am saving up, but don't know exactly what for yet. Hehe.


True, the only way not to slide the slope once you have started is to go into seclusion. What was I saying on the other thread? I don't need any more bags. I just bought one this morning.


Onthego said:


> View attachment 3281026
> View attachment 3281027
> 
> So it was 3 belt straps. I love the design of this twilly so much I got 2 CWs. Thank you for letting me share.
> Now I must absolutely go get work done and get off this forum,LOL.



Love everything. We are twins on all of it .


----------



## MsHermesAU

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488



Oh my goodness! I've been waiting for a TPFer to do a reveal of this beauty!!

I tried this on in my store and it is the most luxurious, decadent, AMAZING H shawl I've ever tried on. It is heavy, drapy and feels so beautiful to wear. I tried a "normal" 140 shawl on straight after this and it was very underwhelming in comparison LOL. 

Enjoy your beautiful piece! Oh how I wish I could have one too


----------



## Ccc1

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488


Kat.Lee - wow that's one unique shawl and your Birkin is TDF.


----------



## atomic110

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> La Marche du Zambeze silk 90 CW 02 CORAIL/VERT/BLEU


Love  the CW!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

atomic110 said:


> Love  the CW!



Thank you!!


----------



## shiba

Purrsey said:


> Found a cute number. I believe this is a discontinued model? And a very under the radar piece. Paris-Bombay in PM.
> 
> View attachment 3281685



Love that bag, I have recently starting looking at vintage ones too.


----------



## frenchyfind

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3281472
> 
> Got a call from my SA and brought this home...K28. [emoji1]




Beautiful Kelly 28 Dipmai[emoji7]; is the specs etain with GHW in epsom?


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Gorgeous! Fabulous! Stunning! I love everything you got here![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you dear atomic. 



Bobmops said:


> Oh my God !! That's crystals !! Love the color ... Looks almost to dark , but then comes in a great shade [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji174][emoji174]




Thank you dear Bobmops. Yes it looks dark at first sight. Under good light the colours show well and luxurious. 



ThingumyPoppy said:


> What a special piece! A true match with your bags too



Thank you ThingumyPoppy. 



MsHermesAU said:


> Oh my goodness! I've been waiting for a TPFer to do a reveal of this beauty!!
> 
> I tried this on in my store and it is the most luxurious, decadent, AMAZING H shawl I've ever tried on. It is heavy, drapy and feels so beautiful to wear. I tried a "normal" 140 shawl on straight after this and it was very underwhelming in comparison LOL.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful piece! Oh how I wish I could have one too



Thank you MsHermesAU. Glad you tried it on and you know exactly how exquisite it feels like wearing it. 



Ccc1 said:


> Kat.Lee - wow that's one unique shawl and your Birkin is TDF.



Thank you Ccc1.


----------



## Dipmai

frenchyfind said:


> Beautiful Kelly 28 Dipmai[emoji7]; is the specs etain with GHW in epsom?




Thank you frenchyfind. It is Etoupe in Epsom. It looks grey like this indoors and lighter grey brown outside.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> La Marche du Zambeze silk 90 CW 02 CORAIL/VERT/BLEU




This is such a beautiful, yet fun print! I'm in love with the animal theme and would like to get a scarf in thin this print. Beautiful cw. I'm hoping to try some of them on in store and find a match


----------



## noreen_uk

ka3na20 said:


> Purchased this just 3 hours ago. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281794


beautiful sandal love it



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> La Marche du Zambeze silk 90 CW 02 CORAIL/VERT/BLEU



gorgeous scarf


----------



## smile4me6

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> La Marche du Zambeze silk 90 CW 02 CORAIL/VERT/BLEU




Oooohhhh, love this!! I have it in a different Colorway!! I must get this one too!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



The colors are much more vibrant in person!!


----------



## atomic110

Yay, scored a PM rodeo! And others goodies too&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; 
These made me a happy girl today &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/be/e6/d1/bee6d11b8ffaa356b43b6efb225ee94e.jpg


----------



## Kat.Lee

atomic110 said:


> Yay, scored a PM rodeo! And others goodies too[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> These made me a happy girl today [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/be/e6/d1/bee6d11b8ffaa356b43b6efb225ee94e.jpg




And I'm super happy for you atomic. Fabulous purchase!! Love all of them!! Major congrats and have a safe trip!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> La Marche du Zambeze silk 90 CW 02 CORAIL/VERT/BLEU







smile4me6 said:


> Oooohhhh, love this!! I have it in a different Colorway!! I must get this one too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282553
> 
> The colors are much more vibrant in person!!




Both CWs are stunning. Congrats.


----------



## smile4me6

Kat.Lee said:


> Both CWs are stunning. Congrats.




Thank you Kat.Lee


----------



## Jadeite

MrsOwen3 said:


> Indigo Swift  Jige and Bougainvillea Bastia Epsom
> 
> View attachment 3280768




MrsO you hit the right notes with these two. Love.


----------



## noreen_uk

atomic110 said:


> Yay, scored a PM rodeo! And others goodies too&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> These made me a happy girl today &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/be/e6/d1/bee6d11b8ffaa356b43b6efb225ee94e.jpg



amazing haul atomic and huge congrats


----------



## Lollipop15

atomic110 said:


> Yay, scored a PM rodeo! And others goodies too&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> These made me a happy girl today &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/be/e6/d1/bee6d11b8ffaa356b43b6efb225ee94e.jpg



Wow congrats! Really love your rodeo. Is it rose jaipur?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ThingumyPoppy said:


> This is such a beautiful, yet fun print! I'm in love with the animal theme and would like to get a scarf in thin this print. Beautiful cw. I'm hoping to try some of them on in store and find a match





noreen_uk said:


> gorgeous scarf





smile4me6 said:


> Oooohhhh, love this!! I have it in a different Colorway!! I must get this one too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282553
> 
> The colors are much more vibrant in person!!





Kat.Lee said:


> Both CWs are stunning. Congrats.



Thank you *ThingmyPoppy*, *noreen_uk*, *smile4me6*, and *Kat*!  

You are all very kind.  Each of you always have such beautiful things, your compliments mean a lot to me.


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Yay, scored a PM rodeo! And others goodies too[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> These made me a happy girl today [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/be/e6/d1/bee6d11b8ffaa356b43b6efb225ee94e.jpg




Yay!! Amazing haul my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... You deserve nothing but the best[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't wait to see your mod shots now [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

Jadeite said:


> MrsO you hit the right notes with these two. Love.



Thanks Jadeite, seeing the bright red in my bag makes me smile and think of my DH!


----------



## ka3na20

Classy_Sam said:


> So pretty! Are they true to size? I'm looking to buy the black ones and want to order online but never purchased H sandals before... Tia!




Yes it is true to size


----------



## ka3na20

I just purchased this,  again,  a few hours ago. I need to go to rehab [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Evelyne PM III Epsom in Iris


----------



## PrestigeH

atomic110 said:


> Yay, scored a PM rodeo! And others goodies too[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> These made me a happy girl today [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/be/e6/d1/bee6d11b8ffaa356b43b6efb225ee94e.jpg




Congratulations!!! Have a safe flight!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## PrestigeH

ka3na20 said:


> I just purchased this,  again,  a few hours ago. I need to go to rehab [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282677
> 
> 
> Evelyne PM III Epsom in Iris




Nice Evie. Enjoy and congratulations !!! [emoji3]


----------



## periogirl28

ka3na20 said:


> I just purchased this,  again,  a few hours ago. I need to go to rehab [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282677
> 
> 
> Evelyne PM III Epsom in Iris



This is pretty! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

ka3na20 said:


> I just purchased this,  again,  a few hours ago. I need to go to rehab [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282677
> 
> 
> Evelyne PM III Epsom in Iris




So beautiful!! Many congrats[emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Sappho

Kat.Lee said:


> Time for a reveal of a purchase done 2 weeks ago.
> A two-sides 140cm shawl : one side in 100% silk with crystals in Brides de Gala pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281477
> View attachment 3281478
> 
> The other side in 70% cashmere 30% silk in Etriers Della Cavalleria pattern (which I already got one [emoji33])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281481
> View attachment 3281482
> 
> And it comes in a big box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281483
> 
> Both sides go well with Colvert, and needless to say black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281484
> View attachment 3281485
> View attachment 3281488




These shawls are absolutely beautiful!!! They look fabulous with your bags!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Sappho said:


> These shawls are absolutely beautiful!!! They look fabulous with your bags!




Thank you Sappho.


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> Found a cute number. I believe this is a discontinued model? And a very under the radar piece. Paris-Bombay in PM.
> 
> View attachment 3281685



This is gorgeous Purrsey!  Did you find it at the boutique?


----------



## klynneann

ka3na20 said:


> Purchased this just 3 hours ago. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281794



These are so pretty!!


----------



## klynneann

ka3na20 said:


> I just purchased this,  again,  a few hours ago. I need to go to rehab [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282677
> 
> 
> Evelyne PM III Epsom in Iris



LOVE this color!!


----------



## Purrsey

So many pretty purchases! Sometimes I wonder if I should quit this thread heh. Congrats all. 

@klynneann I took over the Paris-Bombay from her last owner. Never seen it before till I googled more about it. It can hold quite a fair bit although it is at her smallest model. I feel dainty carrying it haa.


----------



## Eumama

Ethengdurst said:


> We are twins on the C! Congratulations! It's a great classic with a pop of color. A perfect Vday gift! &#10084;&#65039;



We are almost twins on the C ! Mine is PHW  love the color !


----------



## atomic110

Kat.Lee said:


> And I'm super happy for you atomic. Fabulous purchase!! Love all of them!! Major congrats and have a safe trip!!





noreen_uk said:


> amazing haul atomic and huge congrats





eternallove4bag said:


> Yay!! Amazing haul my friend[emoji8][emoji8]... You deserve nothing but the best[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Can't wait to see your mod shots now [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





PrestigeH said:


> Congratulations!!! Have a safe flight!!!! [emoji3]


Thank you all my lovely friends here * eternallove, Kat, Noreen, Prestige H*


----------



## atomic110

Lollipop15 said:


> Wow congrats! Really love your rodeo. Is it rose jaipur?


Thanks *Lollipop *! Keke, yes, rose Jaipur


----------



## atomic110

ka3na20 said:


> I just purchased this,  again,  a few hours ago. I need to go to rehab [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282677
> 
> 
> Evelyne PM III Epsom in Iris


Nice one! Iris is beautiful color


----------



## missjenn

Purrsey said:


> So many pretty purchases! Sometimes I wonder if I should quit this thread heh. Congrats all.
> 
> @klynneann I took over the Paris-Bombay from her last owner. Never seen it before till I googled more about it. It can hold quite a fair bit although it is at her smallest model. I feel dainty carrying it haa.
> 
> View attachment 3283189




Paris-Bombay looks excellent on you!


----------



## noreen_uk

ka3na20 said:


> I just purchased this,  again,  a few hours ago. I need to go to rehab [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282677
> 
> 
> Evelyne PM III Epsom in Iris



iris such a beautiful colour congrats


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> So many pretty purchases! Sometimes I wonder if I should quit this thread heh. Congrats all.
> 
> @klynneann I took over the Paris-Bombay from her last owner. Never seen it before till I googled more about it. It can hold quite a fair bit although it is at her smallest model. I feel dainty carrying it haa.
> 
> View attachment 3283189



Soooo cute on you, love it!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Yay, scored a PM rodeo! And others goodies too&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> These made me a happy girl today &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/be/e6/d1/bee6d11b8ffaa356b43b6efb225ee94e.jpg



Missed this, congrats on a lovely haul!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Purrsey said:


> So many pretty purchases! Sometimes I wonder if I should quit this thread heh. Congrats all.
> 
> @klynneann I took over the Paris-Bombay from her last owner. Never seen it before till I googled more about it. It can hold quite a fair bit although it is at her smallest model. I feel dainty carrying it haa.
> 
> View attachment 3283189



Wow you look awesome! You're bag is the Bomb-ay! &#128163; (I know that sucked! &#128540; )


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> So many pretty purchases! Sometimes I wonder if I should quit this thread heh. Congrats all.
> 
> @klynneann I took over the Paris-Bombay from her last owner. Never seen it before till I googled more about it. It can hold quite a fair bit although it is at her smallest model. I feel dainty carrying it haa.
> 
> View attachment 3283189




True stunning on you Purrsey[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> So many pretty purchases! Sometimes I wonder if I should quit this thread heh. Congrats all.
> 
> @klynneann I took over the Paris-Bombay from her last owner. Never seen it before till I googled more about it. It can hold quite a fair bit although it is at her smallest model. I feel dainty carrying it haa.
> 
> View attachment 3283189



I sometimes wonder the same thing.  

This looks fabulous!  I like the shape of this bag and have wondered if it was right for me.  I think this size would be too small, but not sure if the next size is too big.  Maybe one day I'll get to see one IRL.  Use it in the best of health!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Went by the store to say hi to my SA and left with 2 stoles. Indian pink and Powder pink [emoji1]


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Missed this, congrats on a lovely haul!


Keke, thanks my dear


----------



## atomic110

Natalie j said:


> Went by the store to say hi to my SA and left with 2 stoles. Indian pink and Powder pink [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283566


Beautiful stoles! Power of pink !


----------



## Sparkledolll

atomic110 said:


> Beautiful stoles! Power of pink !




Thank you Atomic [emoji8][emoji6]


----------



## Gina123

Purrsey said:


> So many pretty purchases! Sometimes I wonder if I should quit this thread heh. Congrats all.
> 
> @klynneann I took over the Paris-Bombay from her last owner. Never seen it before till I googled more about it. It can hold quite a fair bit although it is at her smallest model. I feel dainty carrying it haa.
> 
> View attachment 3283189




Congrats, PB looks great on you! Not too dainty at all considering all the minis are in trend. [emoji8]


----------



## Gina123

Natalie j said:


> Went by the store to say hi to my SA and left with 2 stoles. Indian pink and Powder pink [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283566




Congrats and your stoles are Gorgeous!!! It's dangerous even to stop in to say hello so I try to go in with my gfs unless I'm on a mission, lol!


----------



## Gina123

ka3na20 said:


> I just purchased this,  again,  a few hours ago. I need to go to rehab [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282677
> 
> 
> Evelyne PM III Epsom in Iris




Lol, rationalization is dangerous!!! I'm a victim.

Many congrats!!!


----------



## Gina123

atomic110 said:


> Yay, scored a PM rodeo! And others goodies too[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> These made me a happy girl today [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/be/e6/d1/bee6d11b8ffaa356b43b6efb225ee94e.jpg




Congrats on your new goodies!!! PM rodeo is hard find.


----------



## mimi 123

Purrsey said:


> So many pretty purchases! Sometimes I wonder if I should quit this thread heh. Congrats all.
> 
> @klynneann I took over the Paris-Bombay from her last owner. Never seen it before till I googled more about it. It can hold quite a fair bit although it is at her smallest model. I feel dainty carrying it haa.
> 
> View attachment 3283189


It's really chic!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gina123 said:


> Congrats and your stoles are Gorgeous!!! It's dangerous even to stop in to say hello so I try to go in with my gfs unless I'm on a mission, lol!




Lol.. Thanks Gina! I know roughly when they get deliveries so I always drop by to say hi around then ha ha... That's probably why I always come away with things I don't need [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Gina123

smile4me6 said:


> Oooohhhh, love this!! I have it in a different Colorway!! I must get this one too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282553
> 
> The colors are much more vibrant in person!!




Ouuu Gorgeous bright color!


----------



## Sappho

Natalie j said:


> Lol.. Thanks Gina! I know roughly when they get deliveries so I always drop by to say hi around then ha ha... That's probably why I always come away with things I don't need [emoji23][emoji23]




How funny, you figured out when they get their shipments! It's very smart of you and very dangerous....


----------



## Bobmops

Natalie j said:


> Went by the store to say hi to my SA and left with 2 stoles. Indian pink and Powder pink [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283566



great colours 
so summery feel !


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sappho said:


> How funny, you figured out when they get their shipments! It's very smart of you and very dangerous....




Thanks Sappho, I'm taking stalking to a new level [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## noreen_uk

Natalie j said:


> Went by the store to say hi to my SA and left with 2 stoles. Indian pink and Powder pink [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283566



both are gorgeous colours natalie ... wishing you good luck on monday


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bobmops said:


> great colours
> 
> so summery feel !




Thank you Bobmops! I love all H pinks [emoji16] 



noreen_uk said:


> both are gorgeous colours natalie ... wishing you good luck on monday




Thank you so much Noreen! Will definitely update with my experience. I've never been lucky at FSH so I'm more determined than ever lol... [emoji8]


----------



## Susie Tunes

Natalie j said:


> Went by the store to say hi to my SA and left with 2 stoles. Indian pink and Powder pink [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283566


Congratulations - love the New Libris, so soft. Planning to get one in Ivory but I don't think it will be the last one I get :giggles:


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> Went by the store to say hi to my SA and left with 2 stoles. Indian pink and Powder pink [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283566



These are just so beautiful. I have a pale pink and a purple, find it sometimes easier to wear than 140 cashmeres. Congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Susie Tunes said:


> Congratulations - love the New Libris, so soft. Planning to get one in Ivory but I don't think it will be the last one I get :giggles:




Thanks! I saw the ivory today and it's so pretty but how to keep it clean and make up free [emoji23] 



periogirl28 said:


> These are just so beautiful. I have a pale pink and a purple, find it sometimes easier to wear than 140 cashmeres. Congrats!




Thanks Periogirl! I agree, they're much more low key than the cashmeres. [emoji2]


----------



## noreen_uk

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Bobmops! I love all H pinks [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Noreen! Will definitely update with my experience. I've never been lucky at FSH so I'm more determined than ever lol... [emoji8]



are you going on your own natalie? i really hoping you will get offered this time and can't wait to hear about your experience


----------



## Sparkledolll

noreen_uk said:


> are you going on your own natalie? i really hoping you will get offered this time and can't wait to hear about your experience




Thanks Noreen, I'm going with DH [emoji1]. I was offered my first B at Sevres but never at FSH. The thrill of the hunt lol....


----------



## CiiCii

smile4me6 said:


> Oooohhhh, love this!! I have it in a different Colorway!! I must get this one too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282553
> 
> The colors are much more vibrant in person!!


I am in love...what a beautiful shade of bleu.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> Went by the store to say hi to my SA and left with 2 stoles. Indian pink and Powder pink [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283566




Gosh I LOVE both Natalie!!! I have never seen these. Will you please post a mod shot whenever you get a chance [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Beautiful [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh I LOVE both Natalie!!! I have never seen these. Will you please post a mod shot whenever you get a chance [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;.. Beautiful [emoji178][emoji178]




Thanks so much Eternal! I know you don't need enabling but you should go try on one. They come in a range of delicious colours and it's super soft cashmere and long so you feel like you're wrapped up in a soft cloud lol... [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## louboutal

Natalie j said:


> Went by the store to say hi to my SA and left with 2 stoles. Indian pink and Powder pink [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283566




Love these! I have one in black and use it all the time. I think I may need that powder pink color as well. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

louboutal said:


> Love these! I have one in black and use it all the time. I think I may need that powder pink color as well. It's gorgeous!!




Thanks Louboutal. My SA said there was another pink that's in between the 2 shades that I bought coming in but I think I'm done with pink scarves for now [emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> Thanks so much Eternal! I know you don't need enabling but you should go try on one. They come in a range of delicious colours and it's super soft cashmere and long so you feel like you're wrapped up in a soft cloud lol... [emoji8][emoji8]




That's what I was afraid of Natalie that I won't be able to resist these [emoji23][emoji23]... Beautiful choices[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Freckles1

My VERY early birthday present. 
Presenting Mr Bleu


B35 Bleu Nuit


----------



## Greengoddess8

ka3na20 said:


> I just purchased this,  again,  a few hours ago. I need to go to rehab [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282677
> 
> 
> Evelyne PM III Epsom in Iris



I'm dying over this....Iris is my dream color for an Evie!!!! I've been looking for an Iris GM III
in Clemence for what seems like forever!  Enjoy your beauty


----------



## eternallove4bag

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit




Oooooh early happy birthday my dear Freckles [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... Perfect gift!!!


----------



## atelierforward

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit


That's quite a birthday gift. Wow!


----------



## qwertyword

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit




Happy bday! Love the bag and twillies - great combo


----------



## Sappho

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit



Just beautiful! Happy very early birthday!


----------



## Freckles1

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh early happy birthday my dear Freckles [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]... Perfect gift!!!







atelierforward said:


> That's quite a birthday gift. Wow!







qwertyword said:


> Happy bday! Love the bag and twillies - great combo







Sappho said:


> Just beautiful! Happy very early birthday!




Thank you ladies! 
#45!!! 
DH knows how to treat a gal!!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit



Gorgeous, I'm drooling over your bleu nuit! Congratulations and HBD!


----------



## Wplijnaar

freckles1 said:


> my very early birthday present.
> Presenting mr bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> b35 bleu nuit



&#128525;&#128525;&#128536;&#128092;&#128077;&#9829;&#65039;&#128076;&#128153;


----------



## csetcos

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit




Absolutely gorgeous!!!  Is this Togo or Contour?


----------



## CiiCii

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CiiCii

May I introduce the lively and bright Ms. B Feu to the forum? She's got lots of class with just a touch of sass. Take a bow Ms. Feu


----------



## panthere55

CiiCii said:


> May I introduce the lively and bright Ms. B Feu to the forum? She's got lots of class with just a touch of sass. Take a bow Ms. Feu



Congrats! She's gorgeous! Color looks like orange poppy!


----------



## noreen_uk

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit


i am drooling looking at your new B in BN so gorgeous



CiiCii said:


> May I introduce the lively and bright Ms. B Feu to the forum? She's got lots of class with just a touch of sass. Take a bow Ms. Feu



love the pop colour of your new B congrats


----------



## CiiCii

panthere55 said:


> Congrats! She's gorgeous! Color looks like orange poppy!



You know in that light it really does! She's much more muted in natural light. I'm finding her to be very chameleon like. In fact she sometimes looks very coral.


----------



## panthere55

CiiCii said:


> You know in that light it really does! She's much more muted in natural light. I'm finding her to be very chameleon like. In fact she sometimes looks very coral.



I am glad you love it!!


----------



## glamourbag

CiiCii said:


> May I introduce the lively and bright Ms. B Feu to the forum? She's got lots of class with just a touch of sass. Take a bow Ms. Feu


What a beauty. Feu is a gorgeous color so I imagine it is a stunner in person. Enjoy her and congratulations.


----------



## hopiko

CiiCii said:


> May I introduce the lively and bright Ms. B Feu to the forum? She's got lots of class with just a touch of sass. Take a bow Ms. Feu



Congrats!  She is gorgeous!  Perfect for upcoming seasons!  Enjoy!


----------



## lollypopsta

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit




Hi Freckles1, happy birthday!!! 

That's such a beautiful bag, what a great colour! May I ask what leather this is. Droolin'.....


----------



## Princess D

H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him. 
Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway. 

When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol




At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!

Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]


----------



## CiiCii

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]


love the color!


----------



## Love_Couture

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit



Love Bleu Nuit!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit




We're BN Twinnies! LOVE this Blue soooo much! Many congratulations dear and enjoy your new Blue Beauty!


----------



## mygoodies

CiiCii said:


> May I introduce the lively and bright Ms. B Feu to the forum? She's got lots of class with just a touch of sass. Take a bow Ms. Feu




This color screams SPRING TIME! Such a BEAUTY!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]




Love reading this!!! Vermillion is verrrryyy PRETTY! It's meant to be yours!


----------



## periogirl28

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]



Congrats! Timeless combination and a forever clutch!


----------



## Freckles1

Ethengdurst said:


> Gorgeous, I'm drooling over your bleu nuit! Congratulations and HBD!







Wplijnaar said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji162][emoji106][emoji813]&#65039;[emoji108][emoji170]







csetcos said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!  Is this Togo or Contour?







noreen_uk said:


> i am drooling looking at your new B in BN so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the pop colour of your new B congrats







lollypopsta said:


> Hi Freckles1, happy birthday!!!
> 
> That's such a beautiful bag, what a great colour! May I ask what leather this is. Droolin'.....







Love_Couture said:


> Love Bleu Nuit!  Congratulations!!!







mygoodies said:


> We're BN Twinnies! LOVE this Blue soooo much! Many congratulations dear and enjoy your new Blue Beauty!




Thank you everyone!!
The leather is Togo. He's out for the first Time and I'm noticing he changes colors a bit in the sun. Almost a purple hue along with navy. 
I would recommend this color to everyone!!!
Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## SugarMama

Picked up some little items today.  Rose velours clic h with RGHW and orange poppy rodeo PM.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]


Gorgeous Pochette  Really enjoyed your story too - lucky you


----------



## SugarMama

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]



Stunning!!  Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

SugarMama said:


> Picked up some little items today.  Rose velours clic h with RGHW and orange poppy rodeo PM.



Oooo both very nice items!


----------



## SugarMama

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit





CiiCii said:


> May I introduce the lively and bright Ms. B Feu to the forum? She's got lots of class with just a touch of sass. Take a bow Ms. Feu



Beautiful Bs!!  Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]



Congrats! I love vermillion in swift. It's a beautiful bright red!


----------



## eternallove4bag

CiiCii said:


> May I introduce the lively and bright Ms. B Feu to the forum? She's got lots of class with just a touch of sass. Take a bow Ms. Feu



Ms. B Feu indeed looks like a star[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Classy and elegant!



Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]



I absolutely loved your story and the joy behind getting this amazing stunning bag! Many congratulations [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



SugarMama said:


> Picked up some little items today.  Rose velours clic h with RGHW and orange poppy rodeo PM.




Beautiful my dear SugarMama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am so eyeing the rodeo and the clic h... Both on my list [emoji178][emoji178]... So lovely to meet you today!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Just a couple of small things... My Moussie and first hinged bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love them both!


----------



## csetcos

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]




Love your story- congrats, dear! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sappho

SugarMama said:


> Picked up some little items today.  Rose velours clic h with RGHW and orange poppy rodeo PM.




How fun! Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> So many pretty purchases! Sometimes I wonder if I should quit this thread heh. Congrats all.
> 
> @klynneann I took over the Paris-Bombay from her last owner. Never seen it before till I googled more about it. It can hold quite a fair bit although it is at her smallest model. I feel dainty carrying it haa.
> 
> View attachment 3283189



Love this on you. I am hopelessly behind on this thread but had to let you know it and you look stunning.


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a couple of small things... My Moussie and first hinged bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285745
> View attachment 3285747
> View attachment 3285748
> View attachment 3285749




Looveeee the moussie!


----------



## megt10

Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.


----------



## atelierforward

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.


Meg, your multi-color B is amazing!! You may have been "bad" but it resulted in something so good!!


----------



## atelierforward

So, I've been bad as well.... Here is my new Victoria II in noir and my first ever H wallet - a classic Kelly in Epsom noir with PHW. 
I'm back in black!!


----------



## atelierforward

CiiCii said:


> May I introduce the lively and bright Ms. B Feu to the forum? She's got lots of class with just a touch of sass. Take a bow Ms. Feu


So stunning! What a great happy color. Big congrats!!


----------



## designerloves

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.




Love all of this!! That B is so unique with such great colors!


----------



## SugarMama

periogirl28 said:


> Oooo both very nice items!



Thank you periogirl!




eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful my dear SugarMama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I am so eyeing the rodeo and the clic h... Both on my list [emoji178][emoji178]... So lovely to meet you today!!



Thank you darling!  See you again next week?


----------



## SugarMama

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a couple of small things... My Moussie and first hinged bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285745
> View attachment 3285747
> View attachment 3285748
> View attachment 3285749



We need modeling pics!


----------



## SugarMama

Sappho said:


> How fun! Congrats on your new purchases!



Thank you Sappho!


----------



## noreen_uk

SugarMama said:


> Picked up some little items today.  Rose velours clic h with RGHW and orange poppy rodeo PM.


both are gorgeous colours congrats



eternallove4bag said:


> Just a couple of small things... My Moussie and first hinged bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285745
> View attachment 3285747
> View attachment 3285748
> View attachment 3285749


another amazing haul eternallove love what you bought today




megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.



megt your multi-colour b is gorgeous, love your new moussie and your shoes congrats


----------



## noreen_uk

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]



beautiful K congrats


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a couple of small things... My Moussie and first hinged bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285745
> View attachment 3285747
> View attachment 3285748
> View attachment 3285749



Great choices! Can't wait to see your Action pics. The mousse is stunning!


----------



## ipodgirl

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]




Stunning!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.



I am loving all the badness! Congrats on a special edition Birkin!


----------



## ipodgirl

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.




Oh that B is sooo cute! Love all the colors! 

And now you've got me thinking about shoes too....bare they comfy? They're so pretty!


----------



## ipodgirl

A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!


----------



## periogirl28

ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207



Woohoo!


----------



## luckylove

atelierforward said:


> So, I've been bad as well.... Here is my new Victoria II in noir and my first ever H wallet - a classic Kelly in Epsom noir with PHW.
> I'm back in black!!



So sleek and stylish! The leather on your victoria looks positively yummy! Congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## luckylove

ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207



really beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## SugarMama

ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207



So cute!  Congrats!


----------



## SugarMama

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.



Love your badness!  Congrats on all your goodies!


----------



## Jadeite

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]




Wonderful. SA deserves a hug.


----------



## SugarMama

noreen_uk said:


> both are gorgeous colours congrats
> 
> 
> another amazing haul eternallove love what you bought today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt your multi-colour b is gorgeous, love your new moussie and your shoes congrats



Thanks Noreen!


----------



## Jadeite

ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207




Congratulations


----------



## megt10

atelierforward said:


> Meg, your multi-color B is amazing!! You may have been "bad" but it resulted in something so good!!


Thank you. 


atelierforward said:


> So, I've been bad as well.... Here is my new Victoria II in noir and my first ever H wallet - a classic Kelly in Epsom noir with PHW.
> I'm back in black!!


Love the bag and wallet. Congratulations.


designerloves said:


> Love all of this!! That B is so unique with such great colors!


Thank you.


noreen_uk said:


> both are gorgeous colours congrats
> 
> 
> another amazing haul eternallove love what you bought today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt your multi-colour b is gorgeous, love your new moussie and your shoes congrats


Thank you so much.


periogirl28 said:


> I am loving all the badness! Congrats on a special edition Birkin!


Thanks, I really love it.


ipodgirl said:


> Oh that B is sooo cute! Love all the colors!
> 
> And now you've got me thinking about shoes too....bare they comfy? They're so pretty!



Thank you. The shoes are comfortable. These are my second pair. I found that the only ones that were comfortable for me are the ones with the velvet. The other shoes were too stiff.


----------



## megt10

ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207



Oh, so stunning. What a great neutral color. Huge congratulations.


----------



## megt10

SugarMama said:


> Love your badness!  Congrats on all your goodies!


Thank you so much.


----------



## atomic110

Gina123 said:


> Congrats on your new goodies!!! PM rodeo is hard find.


Thankb Gina! Indeed very hard to find and I always gotta ask my SA look out for me.. I love PM size , so cute


----------



## atomic110

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit


Happy  birthday Freckles! Very great present!


----------



## atomic110

CiiCii said:


> May I introduce the lively and bright Ms. B Feu to the forum? She's got lots of class with just a touch of sass. Take a bow Ms. Feu


Very bright and lovely Ms Feu! Congrats Cii Cii


----------



## atomic110

Princess D said:


> H angels work wonders when you less expect them.  Hubby texted me at around noon saying he was busy with a client so I decided to have some me time and lunch at my favorite restaurant at Wynn where H is.  It's like 5 mins walk from my office.  I went in and chatted with the SA (actually not my usual store but SA there know me).  I updated her with my wish list and expressed I'd like to get a clutch in black preferably ghw.  She showed me a medor in argile but phw, I already have rouge h ghw so I passed.  At this time hubby called and said he'd join me for lunch so I left and met up with him.
> Got a call from a number I didn't recognize at around 3:30 and the SA told me cheerfully : I have something good for you!  Mini Kelly (that's how she calls it) in your favorite swift and ghw... But it's not black it's red!  I told her I'd go 'see' it after work.  I couldn't concentrate at work and kept thinking should I wait for black ghw as I thought the wrong shade of red with ghw might be too mature for me.    But since h anything will just be more and more difficult to acquire, I thought I'd buy it anyway.
> 
> When the SA opened the box, I was stunned!  It's s true red with no orange undertones.  In red lipstick terms it's MAC ruby woo or nars jungle red.  I only had to hold it 2 seconds to say I'll take it!  Black will be next lol
> 
> View attachment 3285293
> 
> 
> At dinner I asked my hubby which client held him up during lunch.  He asked why ask?  And I was like ' Tell him thank you!  If not for him I won't be able to get my perfect red KP'  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> So yeah here's my little Friday shopping story and my new baby!
> 
> Edited to add : it's vermillion in case you're interested [emoji16]


That's lovely story and so special! Mini Kelly in red! TDF~ congrats


----------



## atomic110

SugarMama said:


> Picked up some little items today.  Rose velours clic h with RGHW and orange poppy rodeo PM.


Another PM? You are lucky girl! Love love love


----------



## atomic110

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a couple of small things... My Moussie and first hinged bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285745
> View attachment 3285747
> View attachment 3285748
> View attachment 3285749


You got good taste in picking up beautiful H goodies! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Ethengdurst

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.



Twins on the shoes, they're super comfy right? I wish we were twins on the bag too, sigh! &#128525;


----------



## atomic110

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.


Omg megt10! You always surprise me.. look at all the beautiful goodies you got here  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; tri-color B is fabulous!


----------



## Ethengdurst

ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207



Congratulations! What a great SA, and great bag!


----------



## atomic110

atelierforward said:


> So, I've been bad as well.... Here is my new Victoria II in noir and my first ever H wallet - a classic Kelly in Epsom noir with PHW.
> I'm back in black!!


Black is new cool and last forever ! Well done!


----------



## atomic110

ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207


Lucky you! K28 bleu nuit is classy !


----------



## Ethengdurst

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a couple of small things... My Moussie and first hinged bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285745
> View attachment 3285747
> View attachment 3285748
> View attachment 3285749



You always got great taste girl! I'm envying that Moussie!


----------



## Ethengdurst

SugarMama said:


> Picked up some little items today.  Rose velours clic h with RGHW and orange poppy rodeo PM.



Wow, I love everything here!


----------



## AvrilShower

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.



Beautiful bag Meg! Love it! Super chic! 
Love your scarves as well! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SugarMama

atomic110 said:


> Another PM? You are lucky girl! Love love love



Thank you!  I think I need more bags for each rodeo.  Lol!



Ethengdurst said:


> Wow, I love everything here!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a couple of small things... My Moussie and first hinged bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285745
> View attachment 3285747
> View attachment 3285748
> View attachment 3285749




Again, ... Major Congratulations !
I have not been receiving notifications & been busy so I look intermittently.  Sure I missed many of your recent reveals 
GORGEOUS [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looveeee the moussie!



Thank you so much dear Pocketbook Pup! Totally addicted to these moussies right now!!



SugarMama said:


> Thank you periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you darling!  See you again next week?



Totally [emoji3][emoji3]... I was planning on going on Wednesday but I would love to meet for coffee so Friday it is [emoji8][emoji8]... Will pm you! We both are bad with our weekly addiction [emoji23][emoji3]



SugarMama said:


> We need modeling pics!



Hehehe.. Friday? [emoji3][emoji3]



noreen_uk said:


> both are gorgeous colours congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another amazing haul eternallove love what you bought today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt your multi-colour b is gorgeous, love your new moussie and your shoes congrats



Thank you my sweet sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Thank you for inspiring me on the hinged bracelet.. Wouldn't have bought it if it wasn't for you and dear PH 



periogirl28 said:


> Great choices! Can't wait to see your Action pics. The mousse is stunning!



Thank you my beautiful friend [emoji8][emoji8]...so happy to locate this Moussie! It's one of the older season's designs but I wanted it so badly!!



atomic110 said:


> You got good taste in picking up beautiful H goodies! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... You are doing great yourself!! Loving your recent purchases too [emoji6][emoji6]



Ethengdurst said:


> You always got great taste girl! I'm envying that Moussie!



Thank you so much my dear Ethengdurst [emoji8][emoji8]... I am on a major Moussie binge these days [emoji3][emoji51]



Keren16 said:


> Again, ... Major Congratulations !
> I have not been receiving notifications & been busy so I look intermittently.  Sure I missed many of your recent reveals
> GORGEOUS [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji8]




Thank you my sweet friend[emoji8][emoji8]... Trying to be restrained but H has so many amazing goodies that can't seem to resist [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.




Omg!!! Meg what a GORGEOUS haul!!! Gosh look at the B! So unique and beautiful!! The scarves, the shoes! Good god girl you are on fire[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

atelierforward said:


> So, I've been bad as well.... Here is my new Victoria II in noir and my first ever H wallet - a classic Kelly in Epsom noir with PHW.
> 
> I'm back in black!!



I love BOTH my dear atelierforward [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Have had Victoria on my list and have recently added the K wallet too [emoji3]... Many congrats on a some beautiful purchases!!! 



ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207




Wow!! Your SA is an angel!! Love BN [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

Ethengdurst said:


> Twins on the shoes, they're super comfy right? I wish we were twins on the bag too, sigh! &#128525;


They are super comfortable. I don't do well wearing closed toe shoes for very long, but found I am able to wear these for hours.


atomic110 said:


> Omg megt10! You always surprise me.. look at all the beautiful goodies you got here  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; tri-color B is fabulous!


 Thank you.


AvrilShower said:


> Beautiful bag Meg! Love it! Super chic!
> Love your scarves as well! Congratulations!!!


Thank you so much.


eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Meg what a GORGEOUS haul!!! Gosh look at the B! So unique and beautiful!! The scarves, the shoes! Good god girl you are on fire[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Aww, thanks eternallove. I am taking her out for the first time today.


----------



## ipodgirl

Thanks everyone!!! 

And thanks for the info megt10! Now I want to find me a pair too. Hehehe. 



megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bag and wallet. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I really love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. The shoes are comfortable. These are my second pair. I found that the only ones that were comfortable for me are the ones with the velvet. The other shoes were too stiff.


----------



## shiba

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.



Goodness that is a stunning bag! The colors work so well together.


----------



## shiba

Well, this is a slippery slope isn't it?  Picked up a chaine d'ancre necklace this week. And had a good look at the farandole bracelet. Didn't get it but it is still whispering to me that it would make a nice set...


----------



## Ryan

Picked up the new Rhubarb cologne today. Liked it much more than the new Neroli scent. Can't wait to wear it tomorrow. 

Ryan


----------



## weibandy

ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207



Wow!!  Lucky!  Congratulations - the bag is so beautiful!


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.



What an absolutely stunning Birkin!  Perfect for this time of the year amd all summer too.  It is beautiful!!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

My latest


----------



## eternallove4bag

bagjunkie1997 said:


> My latest
> View attachment 3286990
> View attachment 3286991
> View attachment 3286992




Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.


Meg, 
You look amazing. And that birkin is just spectacular!!!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Love the new goodies, new favorite.







Matching to my 30 birkin




A model picture


----------



## periogirl28

bagjunkie1997 said:


> My latest
> View attachment 3286990
> View attachment 3286991
> View attachment 3286992




Both great choices! A special GP indeed, congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

lovelyhongbao said:


> Love the new goodies, new favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3287113
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287114
> 
> 
> Matching to my 30 birkin
> 
> View attachment 3287115
> 
> 
> A model picture
> 
> View attachment 3287116




Great haul there! What colour is your Birkin?


----------



## noreen_uk

bagjunkie1997 said:


> My latest
> View attachment 3286990
> View attachment 3286991
> View attachment 3286992


congrats on your amazing haul 



lovelyhongbao said:


> Love the new goodies, new favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3287113
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287114
> 
> 
> Matching to my 30 birkin
> 
> View attachment 3287115
> 
> 
> A model picture
> 
> View attachment 3287116


beautiful shawl and great mod pic


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

megt10 said:


> Ok, I have been bad. Here is some of my badness. I received the B today from a shop in Ireland. The colors are RJ, Etoupe, Argyle. I absolutely love it. I bought the two scarves at Hermes when I was there a couple of days ago. The shoes arrived from H.com. They are my second pair and the Belle scarves are from a lovely pf member. This is my 3rd cw for the scarf which is still one of my all time favorites.




What a great haul, I love the colors, perfect for spring  It's nice being bad


----------



## ipodgirl

bagjunkie1997 said:


> My latest
> View attachment 3286990
> View attachment 3286991
> View attachment 3286992




Very nice!!! Congrats on the lovely haul!!


----------



## atelierforward

luckylove said:


> So sleek and stylish! The leather on your victoria looks positively yummy! Congrats on your new purchases!



It is so yummy. Soft and a great texture. Thanks!



atomic110 said:


> Black is new cool and last forever ! Well done!



I tried to go classic. Do I have too many black bags? Probably. 



eternallove4bag said:


> I love BOTH my dear atelierforward [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Have had Victoria on my list and have recently added the K wallet too [emoji3]... Many congrats on a some beautiful purchases!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## atelierforward

bagjunkie1997 said:


> My latest
> View attachment 3286990
> View attachment 3286991
> View attachment 3286992


You can probably tell from my avatar that I'm a GP noir fan as well.  Great purchase. Love the special quadrige lining. Congrats!!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

periogirl28 said:


> Great haul there! What colour is your Birkin?




Thank you. The birkin is 35 plumb.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

periogirl28 said:


> Great haul there! What colour is your Birkin?




Oh sorry, if you mean the red one, the bag and the belt are both Epsom rouge casaque


----------



## lovelyhongbao

noreen_uk said:


> congrats on your amazing haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shawl and great mod pic




Thank you.


----------



## Wplijnaar

bagjunkie1997 said:


> my latest
> View attachment 3286990
> View attachment 3286991
> View attachment 3286992



&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## KittieKelly

This week
Mini Plume in Rose Sakura
Herbag pm in Rose Sakura
SilkyCity in Tatersale
Twilly's (dont remember the names)
and a few clic clac's that I didn't take out of the box yet, pink and a blue with rose gold

I've been on a pink kick lately


----------



## bagjunkie1997

eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







periogirl28 said:


> Both great choices! A special GP indeed, congrats!







noreen_uk said:


> congrats on your amazing haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful shawl and great mod pic







ipodgirl said:


> Very nice!!! Congrats on the lovely haul!!







atelierforward said:


> You can probably tell from my avatar that I'm a GP noir fan as well.  Great purchase. Love the special quadrige lining. Congrats!!







Wplijnaar said:


> [emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you! I'm slowly, but surely, becoming an addict. I'm already planning for my next purchase [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## rainneday

kittiekuddles said:


> This week
> Mini Plume in Rose Sakura
> Herbag pm in Rose Sakura
> SilkyCity in Tatersale
> Twilly's (dont remember the names)
> and a few clic clac's that I didn't take out of the box yet, pink and a blue with rose gold
> 
> I've been on a pink kick lately



This is such a beautiful picture! Congrats on your newest additions!


----------



## bbbarbbb

ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207


Ohhh my dream color! Congrats, she is lovely!!


----------



## bbbarbbb

Freckles1 said:


> My VERY early birthday present.
> Presenting Mr Bleu
> View attachment 3284696
> 
> B35 Bleu Nuit


Dying from the gorgeousness! Congrats!


----------



## KittieKelly

rainneday said:


> This is such a beautiful picture! Congrats on your newest additions!



Thank you


----------



## sweetpealondon

bagjunkie1997 said:


> Thank you! I'm slowly, but surely, becoming an addict. I'm already planning for my next purchase [emoji51][emoji51]


OMG what a lovely pink collection - congrats - love it


----------



## RyukkuX

kittiekuddles said:


> This week
> Mini Plume in Rose Sakura
> Herbag pm in Rose Sakura
> SilkyCity in Tatersale
> Twilly's (dont remember the names)
> and a few clic clac's that I didn't take out of the box yet, pink and a blue with rose gold
> 
> I've been on a pink kick lately



What a pretty haul!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

kittiekuddles said:


> This week
> Mini Plume in Rose Sakura
> Herbag pm in Rose Sakura
> SilkyCity in Tatersale
> Twilly's (dont remember the names)
> and a few clic clac's that I didn't take out of the box yet, pink and a blue with rose gold
> 
> I've been on a pink kick lately



Gorgeous haul [emoji178][emoji178]



lovelyhongbao said:


> Love the new goodies, new favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3287113
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287114
> 
> 
> Matching to my 30 birkin
> 
> View attachment 3287115
> 
> 
> A model picture
> 
> View attachment 3287116




Beautiful shawl!! I am so in love with panthera this season [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## KittieKelly

RyukkuX said:


> What a pretty haul!!



Thank you 
I was so happy to find anything in Rose Sakura. The Herbag my SA got in for me, and she said they had one more bag in RS, when that little plume came out I couldnt help but fall in love 



eternallove4bag said:


> Gorgeous haul [emoji178][emoji178]



Thank you


----------



## noreen_uk

kittiekuddles said:


> This week
> Mini Plume in Rose Sakura
> Herbag pm in Rose Sakura
> SilkyCity in Tatersale
> Twilly's (dont remember the names)
> and a few clic clac's that I didn't take out of the box yet, pink and a blue with rose gold
> 
> I've been on a pink kick lately



congrats on your beautiful purchases


----------



## Millicat

kittiekuddles said:


> This week
> Mini Plume in Rose Sakura
> Herbag pm in Rose Sakura
> SilkyCity in Tatersale
> Twilly's (dont remember the names)
> and a few clic clac's that I didn't take out of the box yet, pink and a blue with rose gold
> 
> I've been on a pink kick lately



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that SilkyCity .


----------



## periogirl28

lovelyhongbao said:


> Oh sorry, if you mean the red one, the bag and the belt are both Epsom rouge casaque



Thank you! Both perfect together!


----------



## laguna1

Very excited, just saw that h.com UK had a pewter Evelyne medium size - should be here Wednesday this week.  I don't live near a store and have been hunting one in a neutral for a while.  Will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## megt10

shiba said:


> Goodness that is a stunning bag! The colors work so well together.


Thank you so much. I fell for the colors too. Just looking at them make me happy.


weibandy said:


> What an absolutely stunning Birkin!  Perfect for this time of the year amd all summer too.  It is beautiful!!


Thank you, Weibandy.


bagjunkie1997 said:


> My latest
> View attachment 3286990
> View attachment 3286991
> View attachment 3286992


Love the bag. The inside is really cool. Congratulations.


etoupebirkin said:


> Meg,
> You look amazing. And that birkin is just spectacular!!!



Thank you so much. I really am glad I bought it.


----------



## megt10

ThingumyPoppy said:


> What a great haul, I love the colors, perfect for spring  It's nice being bad


Thank you. I agree.


kittiekuddles said:


> This week
> Mini Plume in Rose Sakura
> Herbag pm in Rose Sakura
> SilkyCity in Tatersale
> Twilly's (dont remember the names)
> and a few clic clac's that I didn't take out of the box yet, pink and a blue with rose gold
> 
> I've been on a pink kick lately


What fabulous purchases. I love RS. It is such a pretty pink and looks great in everything.


lovelyhongbao said:


> Love the new goodies, new favorite.
> 
> View attachment 3287113
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287114
> 
> 
> Matching to my 30 birkin
> 
> View attachment 3287115
> 
> 
> A model picture
> 
> View attachment 3287116



Love!


----------



## Sparkledolll

K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451




Yay!!! You got your bag from Paris!!! Natalie many congrats on this beauty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## megt10

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451



Oh wow, I love it! Huge congratulations. Ghillies is really special and the color is so fabulous.


----------



## CottageCouture

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451




Yay!! Awesome score! Congrats [emoji38]


----------



## spylove22

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451


 
GORGEOUS!! congrats!


----------



## spylove22

ipodgirl said:


> A month ago when I went to H to pick up my Orans, I mentioned to my SA that I'm ready to look for a K now. I figured it'll take a few months wait. Last Friday I got a phone call - K28 bleu nuit!! I just dropped everything and started driving towards the city!
> 
> View attachment 3286207


 


how lucky!!! Enjoy!


----------



## noreen_uk

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451



huge congrats natalie


----------



## perlerare

I just got the most beautiful Black Box leather HAC with palladium Hdw. Some neat bag to use all day , from work to lunch and more... 
Waiting for it to hit my door step . 
I am in heaven !


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay!!! You got your bag from Paris!!! Natalie many congrats on this beauty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







megt10 said:


> Oh wow, I love it! Huge congratulations. Ghillies is really special and the color is so fabulous.







CottageCouture said:


> Yay!! Awesome score! Congrats [emoji38]







spylove22 said:


> GORGEOUS!! congrats!







noreen_uk said:


> huge congrats natalie




Thank you so much Ladies! I am over the moon [emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451




Nothing as pleasant as a H Kelly directly from Paris and a Ghillies, how did you do ? ?? Congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> Nothing as pleasant as a H Kelly directly from Paris and a Ghillies, how did you do ? ?? Congrats!




Thank you Gellingh! I wrote about my experience in the Paris trip for H thread. My DH just said it's amazing that they make you feel grateful to spend 8000 euros on a bag... I really don't know how to explain the cult of H to him lol[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mygoodies

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Gellingh! I wrote about my experience in the Paris trip for H thread. My DH just said it's amazing that they make you feel grateful to spend 8000 euros on a bag... I really don't know how to explain the cult of H to him lol[emoji23][emoji23]




MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! She's a STUNNER! Oh well tell hubby the H thing is only for H addicts to understand [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

perlerare said:


> I just got the most beautiful Black Box leather HAC with palladium Hdw. Some neat bag to use all day , from work to lunch and more...
> Waiting for it to hit my door step .
> I am in heaven !




Am sure you will rock this special bag dear!


----------



## periogirl28

kittiekuddles said:


> This week
> Mini Plume in Rose Sakura
> Herbag pm in Rose Sakura
> SilkyCity in Tatersale
> Twilly's (dont remember the names)
> and a few clic clac's that I didn't take out of the box yet, pink and a blue with rose gold
> 
> I've been on a pink kick lately




Congrats! Lovely haul and I am Plume twins with you.


----------



## Metrowestmama

Nothing big as some other purchases here but I'm excited for my Tosca Swift PH CDC. Should be delivered by the end of the week. My first CDC!


----------



## trishaluvslv

atelierforward said:


> Meg, your multi-color B is amazing!! You may have been "bad" but it resulted in something so good!!


This x 1,000,000....gorgeous colors in the B..all my faves in one bag...This is such a happy bag dear!

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

An Orange day.....so happy....three "firsts" first me...

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

I don't dilly dally....My first rodeo, my first barenia item (I decided to start small..Lol) and my first H shoes....

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

Rodeo is Orange poppy, shoes are MUST....running a wee small..I'll need too size up 1/2 size [emoji29] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

This is bi color barenia bastia lined with sapphire chevre, next to vache pear for comparison,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## atelierforward

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451


Wow! What a find!! Congrats on your Paris haul.


----------



## Chubbymoo

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451



It's beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## GimmieHermes

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451



Wow! Loving this bag!


----------



## Bella2015

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451




Omg this is stunning!


----------



## Serva1

trishaluvslv said:


> This is bi color barenia bastia lined with sapphire chevre, next to vache pear for comparison,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app




That barenia bi colour bastia is gorgeous [emoji7] Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## periogirl28

trishaluvslv said:


> This is bi color barenia bastia lined with sapphire chevre, next to vache pear for comparison,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Super cute haul, I love these Barenia SLGS, bi-colour is extra special!


----------



## Sparkledolll

mygoodies said:


> MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! She's a STUNNER! Oh well tell hubby the H thing is only for H addicts to understand [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Thank you so much for your Kind words and good luck wishes Ladies! 

Mygoodies Are you also a fellow H addict in the Netherlands? I moved there a year ago [emoji1]


----------



## Jadeite

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451




How special. Huge congrats. Which red exactly?


----------



## Jadeite

perlerare said:


> I just got the most beautiful Black Box leather HAC with palladium Hdw. Some neat bag to use all day , from work to lunch and more...
> Waiting for it to hit my door step .
> I am in heaven !




I.am.jealous. Totally envious.


----------



## Kaya7

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451


 
congratulations Natalie,


I should to travel to Paris.


----------



## klynneann

trishaluvslv said:


> This is bi color barenia bastia lined with sapphire chevre, next to vache pear for comparison,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats on all your firsts trisha! Twins with you on the bastia!


----------



## trishaluvslv

klynneann said:


> Congrats on all your firsts trisha! Twins with you on the bastia!


Awwww, thank you dear...do you love it?...how are you using the bastia?  I'm afraid to mark it up....now have my headphones in her instead if coins..Lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## klynneann

trishaluvslv said:


> Awwww, thank you dear...do you love it?...how are you using the bastia?  I'm afraid to mark it up....now have my headphones in her instead if coins..Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



I just made a conscious decision not to worry about it.    I had hesitated for the longest time about getting a bastia b/c I don't need a separate coin purse, but it definitely came in handy when I went to Vancouver some weeks ago and worked very well - it was easy to access the coins I needed.  I had an idea to put a plastic bag in it in case I was ever caught in a downpour and wanted to protect my purse, but a plastic bag big enough for my purse is too big for the bastia.    Otherwise, I'm still looking for ideas myself!  I think your headphones is a good use.  I also heard tissues.


----------



## periogirl28

My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day. 
Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445




So cute!


----------



## Sterre

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for your Kind words and good luck wishes Ladies!
> 
> Mygoodies Are you also a fellow H addict in the Netherlands? I moved there a year ago [emoji1]




Let's do a conservatorium hotel drink sometime on a Saturday? It seems I've just missed My goodies last Saturday at both A'dam stores.

Your new Kelly is absolutely stunning! Can't wait to try my luck at FSH end of this month.


----------



## Sterre

New twilly's for BE (need to practise doing the twilly's right [emoji85])


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So cute!



Thank you, I need to get used to her!


----------



## trishaluvslv

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445


Fabulous color..wise SA...WISE CHOICE DEAR [emoji12] .. ... sometimes it takes others to get us out of our day-to-day comfort zone...Lol.... my entire world would be etoupe if I let it...This us stunningly gorgeous..yes...we all need more color in our lives

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sparkledolll

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445




Oh so cute! I love [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sterre said:


> Let's do a conservatorium hotel drink sometime on a Saturday? It seems I've just missed My goodies last Saturday at both A'dam stores.
> 
> Your new Kelly is absolutely stunning! Can't wait to try my luck at FSH end of this month.




I live near den Haag [emoji23][emoji23] but yes a drink sounds good! My SA mention about the leather exhibition happening at the end of March, I'm waiting for the invite which apparently is coming soon!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sterre said:


> View attachment 3289448
> 
> 
> New twilly's for BE (need to practise doing the twilly's right [emoji85])




Love BE! I asked my SA earlier this year when he wrote down my wish list for 2016 and he said they won't be getting BE this year. [emoji24]


----------



## periogirl28

trishaluvslv said:


> Fabulous color..wise SA...WISE CHOICE DEAR [emoji12] .. ... sometimes it takes others to get us out of our day-to-day comfort zone...Lol.... my entire world would be etoupe if I let it...This us stunningly gorgeous..yes...we all need more color in our lives
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you yes, I shouldn't stay in a rut! Thanks so much.


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> Love BE! I asked my SA earlier this year when he wrote down my wish list for 2016 and he said they won't be getting BE this year. [emoji24]



Thanks my dear! 
I thought BE was making a comeback for AW?


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> I live near den Haag [emoji23][emoji23] but yes a drink sounds good! My SA mention about the leather exhibition happening at the end of March, I'm waiting for the invite which apparently is coming soon!



Used to live there, and my Hermes addiction started at PC Hoofstraat! &#128536;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445




She's beautiful, congrats!  You do need this colour


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Sterre said:


> View attachment 3289448
> 
> 
> New twilly's for BE (need to practise doing the twilly's right [emoji85])




Gorgeous colors! Lovely for the upcoming spring and a great combo with your bag


----------



## SandySummer

Sterre said:


> View attachment 3289448
> 
> 
> New twilly's for BE (need to practise doing the twilly's right [emoji85])




Love your Twilly!


----------



## periogirl28

ThingumyPoppy said:


> She's beautiful, congrats!  You do need this colour



Thank you! Need pointers on how to wear!


----------



## eternallove4bag

trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3288888
> 
> 
> An Orange day.....so happy....three "firsts" first me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app







trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3288889
> 
> 
> Rodeo is Orange poppy, shoes are MUST....running a wee small..I'll need too size up 1/2 size [emoji29]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app







trishaluvslv said:


> This is bi color barenia bastia lined with sapphire chevre, next to vache pear for comparison,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Love your beautiful haul dear trishaluvslv [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Sterre said:


> View attachment 3289448
> 
> 
> New twilly's for BE (need to practise doing the twilly's right [emoji85])



BE is so striking! You chose a beautiful twilly for it!![emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445




Wow!!! This looks amazing my friend!! Your SA did great!!! This will be a fabulous pop of color!! Can't wait to see you rock it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! This looks amazing my friend!! Your SA did great!!! This will be a fabulous pop of color!! Can't wait to see you rock it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Good morning and thank you! I think you would pair this with one of your amazing outfits/ shawls and just stun us into silence!


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Good morning and thank you! I think you would pair this with one of your amazing outfits/ shawls and just stun us into silence!




Awwww my darling friend... You are way too sweet! Ok one more bag to play with when I come bag-sit at your house [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww my darling friend... You are way too sweet! Ok one more bag to play with when I come bag-sit at your house [emoji3][emoji3][emoji8][emoji8]



You are on!


----------



## mygoodies

Sterre said:


> Let's do a conservatorium hotel drink sometime on a Saturday? It seems I've just missed My goodies last Saturday at both A'dam stores.
> 
> Your new Kelly is absolutely stunning! Can't wait to try my luck at FSH end of this month.




Oooh yes that'll be FUN!!! Just drop me a DM


----------



## mygoodies

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for your Kind words and good luck wishes Ladies!
> 
> Mygoodies Are you also a fellow H addict in the Netherlands? I moved there a year ago [emoji1]




Lets meet up  send me a DM when you're back  I would LOVE to see yr BEAUTY IRL [emoji317]


----------



## mygoodies

Sterre said:


> View attachment 3289448
> 
> 
> New twilly's for BE (need to practise doing the twilly's right [emoji85])




Yr BE is just AMAZING!!! It always takes me at least an hr to get my twillies right LOL


----------



## Sterre

Natalie j said:


> I live near den Haag [emoji23][emoji23] but yes a drink sounds good! My SA mention about the leather exhibition happening at the end of March, I'm waiting for the invite which apparently is coming soon!




Well I live in DH so if you're up for it [emoji2]?

I haven't heard about the leather exhibition, what is it? I'm sure I can ask my SA for an invite if it's worth going...?


----------



## Sterre

mygoodies said:


> Yr BE is just AMAZING!!! It always takes me at least an hr to get my twillies right LOL




Only an hour [emoji85] I've been on this longer than that lol


----------



## Sterre

Natalie j said:


> Love BE! I asked my SA earlier this year when he wrote down my wish list for 2016 and he said they won't be getting BE this year. [emoji24]




Really? There was a BE on DV with a receipt from jan 16! Sold in a day for a silly price though... At FSH there where a few members lucky at the end of December scoring BE's.


----------



## Sterre

SandySummer said:


> Love your Twilly!




Thank you [emoji4], also bought the black colourway... Love this design


----------



## Sterre

eternallove4bag said:


> Love your beautiful haul dear trishaluvslv [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> BE is so striking! You chose a beautiful twilly for it!![emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you [emoji4], and it's also very pretty on RC [emoji6]. I also bought the black colourway for my black K.. Will post a pic soon, I Loove it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sterre said:


> Well I live in DH so if you're up for it [emoji2]?
> 
> I haven't heard about the leather exhibition, what is it? I'm sure I can ask my SA for an invite if it's worth going...?




Just tried to send you a message but your inbox is full!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sterre said:


> Really? There was a BE on DV with a receipt from jan 16! Sold in a day for a silly price though... At FSH there where a few members lucky at the end of December scoring BE's.




Maybe NL store didn't order this colour? I gave my SA 3/4 colours for my wish list so I'm sure one of them will come. 

A few more little bits I picked up in Paris after I got my K [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## temps

Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]


----------



## Sappho

Sterre said:


> View attachment 3289448
> 
> 
> New twilly's for BE (need to practise doing the twilly's right [emoji85])




What a stunning color on your B!!!


----------



## atelierforward

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708


Gorgeous color! Congrats on your K.  Looks great with your purple top.


----------



## luxi_max

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708




Congratulations on your K28!  And omg!!! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Lovehermes89

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708



The color is so lovely!! Congratulation!


----------



## cutetoby

new twilly for my ms. Kelly~~


----------



## TankerToad

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708



I have this same exact bag on order 
Hope to be your twin soon!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708




Stunning!


----------



## KE2112

Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708



Really pretty, congrats! Love the colour, subtle and different.


----------



## H.C.LV.

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708



Congrats!!! This combination is very elegant!!


----------



## Jadeite

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445




You could ask your SA to vaguely summon me. Lol. 
I think Poppy works well on small bags so this is a great size. Congrats!


----------



## CottageCouture

Just picked these up yesterday. They're a tad bit tight but I'm hoping to break them in. They're 37 and I'm a 38. The 38 size was sold out. I hope they will stretch a little.  thnx for letting me share the Lennox shoe.


----------



## periogirl28

Jadeite said:


> You could ask your SA to vaguely summon me. Lol.
> I think Poppy works well on small bags so this is a great size. Congrats!



You have one already, congrats btw! 
Thanks dear, I aim to get comfortable with it


----------



## eternallove4bag

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3290142
> 
> 
> Just picked these up yesterday. They're a tad bit tight but I'm hoping to break them in. They're 37 and I'm a 38. The 38 size was sold out. I hope they will stretch a little.  thnx for letting me share the Lennox shoe.



These shoes are so stylish and edgy!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3289871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new twilly for my ms. Kelly~~



Super pretty!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708



Omg!!! What a gorgeous K!!! Many many congrats temps! Looks amazing on you [emoji7][emoji7]



Natalie j said:


> Maybe NL store didn't order this colour? I gave my SA 3/4 colours for my wish list so I'm sure one of them will come.
> 
> A few more little bits I picked up in Paris after I got my K [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289667




Wow!!! Natalie you are so on fire!! Beautiful sandals too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## spylove22

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708



what a BEAUTIFUL kelly!!


----------



## spylove22

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445



the happiest color ever! love it! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

spylove22 said:


> the happiest color ever! love it! Congrats!


Thank you spylove!


----------



## doves75

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708




So cute temps!! Congratulations [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## doves75

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445




Now you're ready for spring/summer 2016. Congrats on your new Kelly [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## periogirl28

doves75 said:


> Now you're ready for spring/summer 2016. Congrats on your new Kelly [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



Thank you very much! &#128536;


----------



## Anchanel79

My bd gift just came via FedEx. Medor 23 Veau Swift in Vermillon. Top picture with flash. Bottom without flash.


----------



## periogirl28

Anchanel79 said:


> My bd gift just came via FedEx. Medor 23 Veau Swift in Vermillon. Top picture with flash. Bottom without flash.



Absolutely perfect! Happy Birthday!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Anchanel79 said:


> My bd gift just came via FedEx. Medor 23 Veau Swift in Vermillon. Top picture with flash. Bottom without flash.




What an amazing birthday present!! Beautiful!! Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Dipmai

Anchanel79 said:


> My bd gift just came via FedEx. Medor 23 Veau Swift in Vermillon. Top picture with flash. Bottom without flash.




Beautiful color! Happy birthday!


----------



## ssv003

Stopped by H before my trip to Miami and picked up "Miami" color way Corfou sandals. So excited to wear them on the trip!


----------



## Txoceangirl

ssv003 said:


> Stopped by H before my trip to Miami and picked up "Miami" color way Corfou sandals. So excited to wear them on the trip!
> 
> View attachment 3290890




These are so cute!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## noreen_uk

Anchanel79 said:


> My bd gift just came via FedEx. Medor 23 Veau Swift in Vermillon. Top picture with flash. Bottom without flash.


gorgeous medor and happy birthday



ssv003 said:


> Stopped by H before my trip to Miami and picked up "Miami" color way Corfou sandals. So excited to wear them on the trip!
> 
> View attachment 3290890



cute sandal perfect for miami holiday congrats


----------



## noreen_uk

Natalie j said:


> Maybe NL store didn't order this colour? I gave my SA 3/4 colours for my wish list so I'm sure one of them will come.
> 
> A few more little bits I picked up in Paris after I got my K [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289667


lovely haul natalie and congrats again on your new K



temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708


your K in glycine is gorgeous love the colour



cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3289871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new twilly for my ms. Kelly~~


beautiful twilly



CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3290142
> 
> 
> Just picked these up yesterday. They're a tad bit tight but I'm hoping to break them in. They're 37 and I'm a 38. The 38 size was sold out. I hope they will stretch a little.  thnx for letting me share the Lennox shoe.



congrats on your new shoes they are lovely


----------



## CottageCouture

Anchanel79 said:


> My bd gift just came via FedEx. Medor 23 Veau Swift in Vermillon. Top picture with flash. Bottom without flash.




Omg! Drooling.. HBD!


----------



## CottageCouture

ssv003 said:


> Stopped by H before my trip to Miami and picked up "Miami" color way Corfou sandals. So excited to wear them on the trip!
> 
> View attachment 3290890




Perfect Miami sandals! Great color choice


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Anchanel79 said:


> My bd gift just came via FedEx. Medor 23 Veau Swift in Vermillon. Top picture with flash. Bottom without flash.



Happy Birthday and what a great gift !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445



*periogirl*- I thought Feu is intense but I have to say that Orange Poppy is even more and beautiful with a hint of red, not just orange.  Congrats !! Love it over your white sweater in the action thread post.


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> *periogirl*- I thought Feu is intense but I have to say that Orange Poppy is even more and beautiful with a hint of red, not just orange.  Congrats !! Love it over your white sweater in the action thread post.




Thank you!


----------



## megt10

trishaluvslv said:


> This x 1,000,000....gorgeous colors in the B..all my faves in one bag...This is such a happy bag dear!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you so much. I really am loving the bag too.


trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3288888
> 
> 
> An Orange day.....so happy....three "firsts" first me...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app





trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3288889
> 
> 
> Rodeo is Orange poppy, shoes are MUST....running a wee small..I'll need too size up 1/2 size [emoji29]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app





trishaluvslv said:


> This is bi color barenia bastia lined with sapphire chevre, next to vache pear for comparison,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


Fabulous purchases. I love the shoes. I want that rodeo.


periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445



OMG! Perfect. Your SA was right. This is a fabulous bag. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

Sterre said:


> View attachment 3289448
> 
> 
> New twilly's for BE (need to practise doing the twilly's right [emoji85])


I love the twillys on the BE. Both are fabulous colors. I think you did a great job with tying the twillys.


Natalie j said:


> Maybe NL store didn't order this colour? I gave my SA 3/4 colours for my wish list so I'm sure one of them will come.
> 
> A few more little bits I picked up in Paris after I got my K [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289667


So pretty. I finally tried on those sandals when I was at the BH's store this week. Unfortunately, I think my forefoot is just too wide for them. So sad since I really wanted them.


temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708



Stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

cutetoby said:


> View attachment 3289871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new twilly for my ms. Kelly~~


Great color. 


CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3290142
> 
> 
> Just picked these up yesterday. They're a tad bit tight but I'm hoping to break them in. They're 37 and I'm a 38. The 38 size was sold out. I hope they will stretch a little.  thnx for letting me share the Lennox shoe.


These are really great looking. I hope that you can stretch them out. 


Anchanel79 said:


> My bd gift just came via FedEx. Medor 23 Veau Swift in Vermillon. Top picture with flash. Bottom without flash.


Congratulations. It is a beautiful clutch. I love the color.


----------



## megt10

ssv003 said:


> Stopped by H before my trip to Miami and picked up "Miami" color way Corfou sandals. So excited to wear them on the trip!
> 
> View attachment 3290890



Love the colors on these sandals. Perfect for Miami weather.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much. I really am loving the bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous purchases. I love the shoes. I want that rodeo.
> 
> 
> OMG! Perfect. Your SA was right. This is a fabulous bag. Congratulations.



Thank you dear Meg!


----------



## tonkamama

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3290142
> 
> 
> Just picked these up yesterday. They're a tad bit tight but I'm hoping to break them in. They're 37 and I'm a 38. The 38 size was sold out. I hope they will stretch a little.  thnx for letting me share the Lennox shoe.



Love. &#128525;This one is on my radar too...  But since I am matchy kinda gal, I prefer the phw (like the men's version).  Can you ask your SA to do a search for your size if they have not done it.  I had my jumping boots all transferred from a different store.


----------



## CottageCouture

tonkamama said:


> Love. [emoji7]This one is on my radar too...  But since I am matchy kinda gal, I prefer the phw (like the men's version).  Can you ask your SA to do a search for your size if they have not done it.  I had my jumping boots all transferred from a different store.




Thanks tonkamama! You do have great style! I thought these shoes where so fun! My SA did call around and no one in Germany had 38. Only in Paris and I'm not planning to go to Paris anytime soon. I thought I would give these a try since it's only a half size difference and the leather may stretch?


----------



## atomic110

trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3288889
> 
> 
> Rodeo is Orange poppy, shoes are MUST....running a wee small..I'll need too size up 1/2 size [emoji29]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app





trishaluvslv said:


> This is bi color barenia bastia lined with sapphire chevre, next to vache pear for comparison,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


Love your orange day  and all these beautiful goodies! Poppy rodeo, so happy !


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445


You have such a sweet SA! Poppy in size 28 is super  cute!congrats


----------



## atomic110

Sterre said:


> View attachment 3289448
> 
> 
> New twilly's for BE (need to practise doing the twilly's right [emoji85])


Very pop and happy combo! So sharp, love it


----------



## atomic110

Natalie j said:


> Maybe NL store didn't order this colour? I gave my SA 3/4 colours for my wish list so I'm sure one of them will come.
> 
> A few more little bits I picked up in Paris after I got my K [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289667


Congrats on your new G and all these  beautiful goodies


----------



## atomic110

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708


I'm totally in love with your Glycine K28, so elegant ~


----------



## atomic110

CottageCouture said:


> View attachment 3290142
> 
> 
> Just picked these up yesterday. They're a tad bit tight but I'm hoping to break them in. They're 37 and I'm a 38. The 38 size was sold out. I hope they will stretch a little.  thnx for letting me share the Lennox shoe.


Very cool! Must show us your action shot


----------



## atomic110

Anchanel79 said:


> My bd gift just came via FedEx. Medor 23 Veau Swift in Vermillon. Top picture with flash. Bottom without flash.


Happy  birthday! Best present ever ! She is beautiful &#128525;


----------



## atomic110

ssv003 said:


> Stopped by H before my trip to Miami and picked up "Miami" color way Corfou sandals. So excited to wear them on the trip!
> 
> View attachment 3290890


Indeed very Miami ! Perfect  for your trip ! Show  us picture, enjoy  your trip !


----------



## Anchanel79

Thank you everyone for your compliments.


----------



## HEYNIXON

After months of waiting, my Boutique finally had the Jacquard Black Maxi Twilly. And also got the Hermessence pack in Cuir D'Ange, Ambre, and Santal. [emoji1]




...like a genie in a bottle.


----------



## Serva1

nxxnnn said:


> After months of waiting, my Boutique finally had the Jacquard Black Maxi Twilly. And also got the Hermessence pack in Cuir D'Ange, Ambre, and Santal. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3291949
> 
> 
> ...like a genie in a bottle.




Great pic nxxnnn, congrats! Love MTs [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HEYNIXON

Serva1 said:


> Great pic nxxnnn, congrats! Love MTs [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Serva!!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> You have such a sweet SA! Poppy in size 28 is super  cute!congrats



Thank you yes, all my SAs are amazing! I am sure you have a really good one as well! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## periogirl28

nxxnnn said:


> After months of waiting, my Boutique finally had the Jacquard Black Maxi Twilly. And also got the Hermessence pack in Cuir D'Ange, Ambre, and Santal. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3291949
> 
> 
> ...like a genie in a bottle.



Great pic! Congrats, this is a fab design!


----------



## perlerare

nxxnnn said:


> After months of waiting, my Boutique finally had the Jacquard Black Maxi Twilly. And also got the Hermessence pack in Cuir D'Ange, Ambre, and Santal. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3291949
> 
> 
> ...like a genie in a bottle.



Great buy !


----------



## Sparkledolll

perlerare said:


> Great buy !




Hi Perlerare I am in love with the colour of your K in your avatar! Is it Gold or Barenia?


----------



## noreen_uk

nxxnnn said:


> After months of waiting, my Boutique finally had the Jacquard Black Maxi Twilly. And also got the Hermessence pack in Cuir D'Ange, Ambre, and Santal. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3291949
> 
> 
> ...like a genie in a bottle.



beautiful congrats


----------



## atomic110

nxxnnn said:


> After months of waiting, my Boutique finally had the Jacquard Black Maxi Twilly. And also got the Hermessence pack in Cuir D'Ange, Ambre, and Santal. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3291949
> 
> 
> ...like a genie in a bottle.


This maxi twilly is beautiful, love the detailing, very classy black


----------



## atomic110

Can't resist...and I promise myself no more impulse buying &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; 
Jungle Love scarf in monochrome print like a Tattoo and 2 twillies of Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/02/56/0e/02560e6484496ff16ae658873f4e43bd.jpg
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3e/17/da/3e17da0c6e6a9fe280ce921925140252.jpg


----------



## Prada Prince

atomic110 said:


> Can't resist...and I promise myself no more impulse buying &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Jungle Love scarf in monochrome print like a Tattoo and 2 twillies of Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/02/56/0e/02560e6484496ff16ae658873f4e43bd.jpg
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3e/17/da/3e17da0c6e6a9fe280ce921925140252.jpg



OMG they reissued Jungle Love! I've been wanting to get one of those for ages!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> Can't resist...and I promise myself no more impulse buying &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Jungle Love scarf in monochrome print like a Tattoo and 2 twillies of Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/02/56/0e/02560e6484496ff16ae658873f4e43bd.jpg
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3e/17/da/3e17da0c6e6a9fe280ce921925140252.jpg



Love it all!


----------



## HEYNIXON

After all the samples my SA kept giving me ran out [emoji23] I decided it was time to grab a few! 




Santal Massoïa, Ambre Narguilé, and Cuir d'Ange are my favorites


----------



## perlerare

Natalie j said:


> Hi Perlerare I am in love with the colour of your K in your avatar! Is it Gold or Barenia?



Thank you !
Leather is Chamonix, color is Naturel , and its discontinued, so your chance to find one like this is the reseller route....


----------



## Txoceangirl

trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3288889
> 
> 
> Rodeo is Orange poppy, shoes are MUST....running a wee small..I'll need too size up 1/2 size [emoji29]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Love your Rodeo.  

I've been dying to try these shoes. My store would need to transfer in a size for me. Let me know how comfortable they are and break-in requirements....


----------



## eternallove4bag

atomic110 said:


> Can't resist...and I promise myself no more impulse buying [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Jungle Love scarf in monochrome print like a Tattoo and 2 twillies of Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/02/56/0e/02560e6484496ff16ae658873f4e43bd.jpg
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3e/17/da/3e17da0c6e6a9fe280ce921925140252.jpg




My friend these are such beautiful choices that I don't blame you for buying these beauties and now for some amazing mod shots please [emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;[emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
... And I was successful!


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445


Fresh and beautiful!


----------



## SugarMama

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I was successful!



Oh you got lagoon!  I have her in phw!  &#128153;  You did good today!


----------



## SugarMama

nxxnnn said:


> After all the samples my SA kept giving me ran out [emoji23] I decided it was time to grab a few!
> 
> View attachment 3292393
> 
> 
> Santal Massoïa, Ambre Narguilé, and Cuir d'Ange are my favorites



Beautiful pic!


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> Oh you got lagoon!  I have her in phw!  [emoji170]  You did good today!




[emoji8][emoji8]... So happy to be sisters on this my dear SugarMama... I had an amazing time with you


----------



## scarf1

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I was successful!


Congrats! I love lagoon!


----------



## Lollipop15

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]... And I was successful!



Love lagoon! so pretty


----------



## mygoodies

atomic110 said:


> Can't resist...and I promise myself no more impulse buying [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Jungle Love scarf in monochrome print like a Tattoo and 2 twillies of Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/02/56/0e/02560e6484496ff16ae658873f4e43bd.jpg
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3e/17/da/3e17da0c6e6a9fe280ce921925140252.jpg




Oh my those colors are AMAZING!!! Sooo pretty. I think I'll have to make a quick run to my store now   Enjoy the gorgeous silkies dear


----------



## Sappho

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I was successful!




The lagoon with gold is beautiful!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I was successful!



Cant resist this color... I have it in both hardwares and it is def one of my favs!


----------



## megt10

nxxnnn said:


> After months of waiting, my Boutique finally had the Jacquard Black Maxi Twilly. And also got the Hermessence pack in Cuir D'Ange, Ambre, and Santal. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3291949
> 
> 
> ...like a genie in a bottle.


Fabulous. Will go with everything. Congrats.


atomic110 said:


> Can't resist...and I promise myself no more impulse buying &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> Jungle Love scarf in monochrome print like a Tattoo and 2 twillies of Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/02/56/0e/02560e6484496ff16ae658873f4e43bd.jpg
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3e/17/da/3e17da0c6e6a9fe280ce921925140252.jpg


Great picks. I love the cw's you choose.


nxxnnn said:


> After all the samples my SA kept giving me ran out [emoji23] I decided it was time to grab a few!
> 
> View attachment 3292393
> 
> 
> Santal Massoïa, Ambre Narguilé, and Cuir d'Ange are my favorites


Love the sizes of the perfume. 


eternallove4bag said:


> Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I was successful!


So pretty. I too consider it a successful venture if I only leave with one thing.


----------



## megt10

One that note I wasn't quite as successful as Eternal! I went to the BH's store for the first time last week and bought a few things. I am waiting on something that will hopefully be delivered today as well.


----------



## amozo

A bougainvillea calvi. This is my first calvi. It is such a useful card holder!


----------



## periogirl28

nxxnnn said:


> After all the samples my SA kept giving me ran out [emoji23] I decided it was time to grab a few!
> 
> View attachment 3292393
> 
> 
> Santal Massoïa, Ambre Narguilé, and Cuir d'Ange are my favorites



What a stunning photo! The scents are great too of course!


----------



## periogirl28

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I was successful!



Well done you, good choice for your silks and yet controlled in shopping. 



Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh and beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I was successful!


love this colour eternal 



megt10 said:


> One that note I wasn't quite as successful as Eternal! I went to the BH's store for the first time last week and bought a few things. I am waiting on something that will hopefully be delivered today as well.





amozo said:


> such an amazing haul megt
> 
> A bougainvillea calvi. This is my first calvi. It is such a useful card holder!


beautiful


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> One that note I wasn't quite as successful as Eternal! I went to the BH's store for the first time last week and bought a few things. I am waiting on something that will hopefully be delivered today as well.



Omg!!! Another fabulous haul my dear Meg [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Gosh your H collection grows even more amazing! And you style them so well Meg! Love every thing! And I can't wait to see what else is coming today for you! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have such a hard time myself not picking everything that catches my eyes at the H store! Don't blame you!!! Beautiful haul [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



amozo said:


> A bougainvillea calvi. This is my first calvi. It is such a useful card holder!




Such a pretty color! You make me want to get a calvi too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lollipop15 said:


> Love lagoon! so pretty



Thank you so much Lollipop!



scarf1 said:


> Congrats! I love lagoon!




Thank you so much dear scarf1! 



Sappho said:


> The lagoon with gold is beautiful!!



Thank you dear Saphho!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Cant resist this color... I have it in both hardwares and it is def one of my favs!



Thank you my dear IF[emoji8][emoji8]... This matches with quite a few of your shawls right? I was very surprised when I saw how well it goes with my shawls too!



megt10 said:


> Fabulous. Will go with everything. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Great picks. I love the cw's you choose.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the sizes of the perfume.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty. I too consider it a successful venture if I only leave with one thing.



Thanks my dear meg! This was a first for me walking out with just one thing and I am sincerely hoping that I am able to keep up with this restrain[emoji51][emoji51]... Thanks to some wonderful friends who are teaching me some self-control [emoji3][emoji3]



periogirl28 said:


> Well done you, good choice for your silks and yet controlled in shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!



Thank you so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



noreen_uk said:


> love this colour eternal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful




Thank you so much my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## temps

atelierforward said:


> Gorgeous color! Congrats on your K.  Looks great with your purple top.


Thank you! My purple top is Lululemon yoga top. 



luxi_max said:


> Congratulations on your K28!  And omg!!! The color is gorgeous!





noreen_uk said:


> your K in glycine is gorgeous love the colour





Lovehermes89 said:


> The color is so lovely!! Congratulation!


Thanks, luxi_max, Noreen and Lovehermes89! The color is so neutral and pretty at the same time. 



TankerToad said:


> I have this same exact bag on order. Hope to be your twin soon!!


Hi TankerToad!! Can't wait to be your twin! 



Natalie j said:


> Stunning!


Thank you Natalie!



periogirl28 said:


> Really pretty, congrats! Love the colour, subtle and different.


Yes! That's so true! Subtle and different!! 



H.C.LV. said:


> Congrats!!! This combination is very elegant!!


Thank you! It was much less purple and much more classy and elegant than I initially thought. 



eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! What a gorgeous K!!! Many many congrats temps! Looks amazing on you [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you, eternallove4bag! [emoji7]



spylove22 said:


> what a BEAUTIFUL kelly!!





doves75 said:


> So cute temps!! Congratulations [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;





megt10 said:


> Stunning. Congratulations.


Thank you!! 



atomic110 said:


> I'm totally in love with your Glycine K28, so elegant ~


Than you atomic110!  I'm totally in love too. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MrsWYK

A lovely surprise this morning from my DH, from his business trip to the US! I'm a happy girl!  Blessed Sunday everyone!


----------



## emorylight

Decided to drop by the boutique while running errands this morning for a quick peek and left with this!


----------



## Purrsey

Hello ladies. Hardly have the time to pop by here of late. But just wanna share my little excitement today. My k28 meets k32. The k32 is a Barenia Toile and I've been watching out for this combination for a bit. Finally taking one home to join my bag family.


----------



## LadySummerRose

Purrsey said:


> Hello ladies. Hardly have the time to pop by here of late. But just wanna share my little excitement today. My k28 meets k32. The k32 is a Barenia Toile and I've been watching out for this combination for a bit. Finally taking one home to join my bag family.
> View attachment 3293942




Beautiful!!!


----------



## amozo

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Another fabulous haul my dear Meg [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Gosh your H collection grows even more amazing! And you style them so well Meg! Love every thing! And I can't wait to see what else is coming today for you! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have such a hard time myself not picking everything that catches my eyes at the H store! Don't blame you!!! Beautiful haul [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color! You make me want to get a calvi too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks. It's such a useful piece! They have it in great colors and the Mysore leather is super light weight. [emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## speedyraven

On a Ban as DH & I are expecting a mini company in several months [emoji16] brief escape today (not visited the store for close to 3mths! Which is a record) & bought her her first booties. Can't wait to meet her & see her wear them [emoji4]


----------



## bagidiotic

speedyraven said:


> On a Ban as DH & I are expecting a mini company in several months [emoji16] brief escape today (not visited the store for close to 3mths! Which is a record) & bought her her first booties. Can't wait to meet her & see her wear them [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3293972
> 
> View attachment 3293973
> 
> View attachment 3293975


Awww so sweet and  cute
Little  angel is coming


----------



## Purrsey

speedyraven said:


> On a Ban as DH & I are expecting a mini company in several months [emoji16] brief escape today (not visited the store for close to 3mths! Which is a record) & bought her her first booties. Can't wait to meet her & see her wear them [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3293972
> 
> View attachment 3293973
> 
> View attachment 3293975




Congrats and omg so cute!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Purrsey said:


> Hello ladies. Hardly have the time to pop by here of late. But just wanna share my little excitement today. My k28 meets k32. The k32 is a Barenia Toile and I've been watching out for this combination for a bit. Finally taking one home to join my bag family.
> View attachment 3293942


Congratulations on these beautiful classic Kellys


----------



## noreen_uk

MrsWYK said:


> A lovely surprise this morning from my DH, from his business trip to the US! I'm a happy girl!  Blessed Sunday everyone!


omg that is such a stunning TB ... your dh knows how to pick a stunning bag for you congrats



emorylight said:


> Decided to drop by the boutique while running errands this morning for a quick peek and left with this!


beautiful dress



speedyraven said:


> On a Ban as DH & I are expecting a mini company in several months [emoji16] brief escape today (not visited the store for close to 3mths! Which is a record) & bought her her first booties. Can't wait to meet her & see her wear them [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3293972
> 
> View attachment 3293973
> 
> View attachment 3293975



these are the cutest things i ever seen so beautiful and congrats on the newest addition to your family


----------



## noreen_uk

Purrsey said:


> Hello ladies. Hardly have the time to pop by here of late. But just wanna share my little excitement today. My k28 meets k32. The k32 is a Barenia Toile and I've been watching out for this combination for a bit. Finally taking one home to join my bag family.
> View attachment 3293942



gorgeous K purssey and congrats


----------



## MrsWYK

noreen_uk said:


> omg that is such a stunning TB ... your dh knows how to pick a stunning bag for you congrats
> 
> 
> beautiful dress
> 
> 
> 
> these are the cutest things i ever seen so beautiful and congrats on the newest addition to your family



Thanks! It's really cute!


----------



## ayc

emorylight said:


> Decided to drop by the boutique while running errands this morning for a quick peek and left with this!



this is gorgeous!  do you mind posting model pics?  I was actually thinking about this dress but I am only 5'2" and don't think I can wear this beautiful dress...


----------



## Notorious Pink

ayc said:


> this is gorgeous!  do you mind posting model pics?  I was actually thinking about this dress but I am only 5'2" and don't think I can wear this beautiful dress...




+1 I'd love to see this worn as well!!!


----------



## sparklelisab

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708



What a precious flower that looks amazing on your arm.  Just a love! Congratulations dear!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Natalie j said:


> K32 Ghilles in Brick red on my Paris trip [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3288451



Natalie, your Ghilles is so rich!!  What a Queen of a Bag. Love her---congratulations!!



trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3288889
> 
> 
> Rodeo is Orange poppy, shoes are MUST....running a wee small..I'll need too size up 1/2 size [emoji29]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



A fabulous trio!!  Love all your pieces!!



periogirl28 said:


> My SA thinks I need more colour. She sent me a vague summons via email and showed me a mysterious clingfilmed box. After I saw it, it was held for 2 days while I considered. Here she is in time for Mother's Day.
> Orange Poppy TC 28 GHW. Sorry for the long post. It makes Orange look subtle!
> 
> View attachment 3289445



Oh LOVE the Poppy!!  Such a Happy Happy color. Congratulations my dear!!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Another fabulous haul my dear Meg [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Gosh your H collection grows even more amazing! And you style them so well Meg! Love every thing! And I can't wait to see what else is coming today for you! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... I have such a hard time myself not picking everything that catches my eyes at the H store! Don't blame you!!! Beautiful haul [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color! You make me want to get a calvi too [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you, EL!


eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much Lollipop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear scarf1!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear Saphho!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear IF[emoji8][emoji8]... This matches with quite a few of your shawls right? I was very surprised when I saw how well it goes with my shawls too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks my dear meg! This was a first for me walking out with just one thing and I am sincerely hoping that I am able to keep up with this restrain[emoji51][emoji51]... Thanks to some wonderful friends who are teaching me some self-control [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]


I need some friends like that. I actually have one that I call my voice of reason. She has talked me out of a lot of things that I didn't need and probably would have regretted purchasing.


MrsWYK said:


> A lovely surprise this morning from my DH, from his business trip to the US! I'm a happy girl!  Blessed Sunday everyone!


Aww, that is lovely. You have a fabulous DH! Congrats.


emorylight said:


> Decided to drop by the boutique while running errands this morning for a quick peek and left with this!


Wow, I love this. Any chance of a modeling picture?


Purrsey said:


> Hello ladies. Hardly have the time to pop by here of late. But just wanna share my little excitement today. My k28 meets k32. The k32 is a Barenia Toile and I've been watching out for this combination for a bit. Finally taking one home to join my bag family.
> View attachment 3293942


Stunning bag. Congratulations on finding it.


----------



## megt10

speedyraven said:


> On a Ban as DH & I are expecting a mini company in several months [emoji16] brief escape today (not visited the store for close to 3mths! Which is a record) & bought her her first booties. Can't wait to meet her & see her wear them [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3293972
> 
> View attachment 3293973
> 
> View attachment 3293975



Congratulations! I have to say this is such a precious outfit and booties.


----------



## tea4two

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I was successful!




Lovely clicH colour choice dear EL4B; Lagoon will be perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## tea4two

atomic110 said:


> Can't resist...and I promise myself no more impulse buying [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Jungle Love scarf in monochrome print like a Tattoo and 2 twillies of Mythiques Phoenix Coloriages
> http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/02/56/0e/02560e6484496ff16ae658873f4e43bd.jpg
> http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/3e/17/da/3e17da0c6e6a9fe280ce921925140252.jpg




How did I miss this? The silks you've selected are beautiful, atomic110; have you done mod pics on these in another thread?


----------



## Ccc1

speedyraven said:


> On a Ban as DH & I are expecting a mini company in several months [emoji16] brief escape today (not visited the store for close to 3mths! Which is a record) & bought her her first booties. Can't wait to meet her & see her wear them [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3293972
> 
> View attachment 3293973
> 
> View attachment 3293975


speedyraven - so adorable! Please post action pics when your baby girl arrives. Congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

sparklelisab said:


> Natalie, your Ghilles is so rich!!  What a Queen of a Bag. Love her---congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> A fabulous trio!!  Love all your pieces!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh LOVE the Poppy!!  Such a Happy Happy color. Congratulations my dear!!



Many, many thanks! The colour is growing on me indeed!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsWYK said:


> A lovely surprise this morning from my DH, from his business trip to the US! I'm a happy girl!  Blessed Sunday everyone!



How lovely a surprise! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

emorylight said:


> Decided to drop by the boutique while running errands this morning for a quick peek and left with this!



I LOVE the colour of this dress, would love to see mod pics too. 



Purrsey said:


> Hello ladies. Hardly have the time to pop by here of late. But just wanna share my little excitement today. My k28 meets k32. The k32 is a Barenia Toile and I've been watching out for this combination for a bit. Finally taking one home to join my bag family.
> View attachment 3293942



Congrats! Very special! You seem to have gone straight to the vintage H collecting!


----------



## periogirl28

speedyraven said:


> On a Ban as DH & I are expecting a mini company in several months [emoji16] brief escape today (not visited the store for close to 3mths! Which is a record) & bought her her first booties. Can't wait to meet her & see her wear them [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3293972
> 
> View attachment 3293973
> 
> View attachment 3293975



Many congrats on the expected arrival, adorable picks!


----------



## sparklelisab

Hello my friends,

I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!



LOVE her, what a gem and major congrats!


----------



## jp_536

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!




I love her!!!! And the new poms?? Color is gorgeous!! Sellier, slay me! Congrats on the beautiful find!


----------



## atelierforward

emorylight said:


> Decided to drop by the boutique while running errands this morning for a quick peek and left with this!


Gorgeous dress!! May I ask the name of the style?


----------



## Willowbarb

Well, this is not so much my last Hermes purchase as my first, but I am really thrilled 

I bought it on the UK Hermes site, and it was the last in that colour ways so I'm lucky as well as thrilled. It's the Double Sens reversible 45, in Ruby and Bouganvilliea, and I think it's utterly gorgeous; obviously I have to wait and see that it's perfect, but I'm told that Hermes photograph the individual bags themselves rather than use stock pictures so that's a good sign.

One other thing strikes me; having seen that it was the only one left in the UK, I tracked one down on the U.S. website, only to see that it was much more expensive than in the UK, even allowing for currency differences.

It seems that I was even luckier than I realised 

I will learn this cyber stuff   and post pictures when it gets here!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!



Gorgeous!!  Congratulations and use it in good health!!


----------



## lanit

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!


Darling sparkle, how awesome is your new Kelly and charms! Lov those poems. Congrat on your lucky lucky finds!!!!

Why can't H relate more poms. geez,how difficult can it be to make some more for us Pom lovers?


----------



## Ladybaga

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!



She is a beauty! Congratulations, dear sparkle friend!!! What shall you call her?


----------



## MrsWYK

periogirl28 said:


> How lovely a surprise! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Susie Tunes

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!


Stunning - looks brand new. That bag will last for ever, congratulations


----------



## noreen_uk

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!



wow what a stunning bag ... huge congrats


----------



## Serva1

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!




This is an amazing bag, a true workhorse and I love different H leathers. Hope to include fjord one day in my collection. Thank you for sharing, usually I've seen fjord Bs.


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> Just a little something I got today... Clic H in lagon....I tried to behave myself and not give in to buying everything in sight [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And I was successful!



Oh boy, I love this color! Huge congrats! I am searching for pics of your hinge bracelet 

ETA Ok, I can't find it!  is the the correct thread?


----------



## OhManolo

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!




It is gorgeous! I sense your excitement towards! It is beautiful and special! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!



This bag is gorgeous. Huge congratulations.


----------



## eternallove4bag

rainneday said:


> Oh boy, I love this color! Huge congrats! I am searching for pics of your hinge bracelet
> 
> ETA Ok, I can't find it!  is the the correct thread?




Thank you so much my dear friend [emoji8][emoji8]... Here's an action shot of the hinged bracelet [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29909288



tea4two said:


> Lovely clicH colour choice dear EL4B; Lagoon will be perfect for spring/summer!



Thank you so much my dear tea4two [emoji8][emoji8]... I can't believe I waited so long for this color especially since it matches so many of my shawls[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



megt10 said:


> Thank you, EL!
> 
> 
> 
> I need some friends like that. I actually have one that I call my voice of reason. She has talked me out of a lot of things that I didn't need and probably would have regretted purchasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, that is lovely. You have a fabulous DH! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I love this. Any chance of a modeling picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning bag. Congratulations on finding it.



Thank god for friends who can make us see reason right Meg? I am super thankful to these amazing group of friends who keep my sanity in check [emoji3][emoji3]



amozo said:


> Thanks. It's such a useful piece! They have it in great colors and the Mysore leather is super light weight. [emoji119]&#127995;




So happy to know... They are on my wish list... Hope to make my way to it soon [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## eternallove4bag

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!



I love your beautiful K sparklelisab [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... What an amazing find!!



speedyraven said:


> On a Ban as DH & I are expecting a mini company in several months [emoji16] brief escape today (not visited the store for close to 3mths! Which is a record) & bought her her first booties. Can't wait to meet her & see her wear them [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3293972
> 
> View attachment 3293973
> 
> View attachment 3293975



Many congrats!!! What a beautiful gift for your bundle of joy [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Purrsey said:


> Hello ladies. Hardly have the time to pop by here of late. But just wanna share my little excitement today. My k28 meets k32. The k32 is a Barenia Toile and I've been watching out for this combination for a bit. Finally taking one home to join my bag family.
> View attachment 3293942




You have such lovely K's Purrsey[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


emorylight said:


> Decided to drop by the boutique while running errands this morning for a quick peek and left with this!



Beautiful!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrsWYK said:


> A lovely surprise this morning from my DH, from his business trip to the US! I'm a happy girl!  Blessed Sunday everyone!




Your DH did great!! Many congrats [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## QuelleFromage

I've been looking for these little guys in a 62 and my SA found them yesterday. They make me smile  Apologies for my giant wrist


----------



## OhManolo

I stopped by the boutique and couldn't resist this light jacket for Spring. I think it is supposed to be loose. I like many of their pieces for Spring / Summer which is not good. Sigh.


----------



## OhManolo

QuelleFromage said:


> I've been looking for these little guys in a 62 and my SA found them yesterday. They make me smile  Apologies for my giant wrist




Great find! I love the blue color! I wonder if it comes with GHW?


----------



## QuelleFromage

OhManolo said:


> Great find! I love the blue color! I wonder if it comes with GHW?


I am pretty sure it does! I love this little enamel and the blue goes with everything.


----------



## Purrsey

Hi. A workhorse here. B35 black Ardennes.


----------



## noreen_uk

QuelleFromage said:


> I've been looking for these little guys in a 62 and my SA found them yesterday. They make me smile  Apologies for my giant wrist


congrats on your new bracelet 



OhManolo said:


> I stopped by the boutique and couldn't resist this light jacket for Spring. I think it is supposed to be loose. I like many of their pieces for Spring / Summer which is not good. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296868


beautiful jacket love the colour



Purrsey said:


> Hi. A workhorse here. B35 black Ardennes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296925


such a beautiful B purrsey congrats


----------



## periogirl28

OhManolo said:


> I stopped by the boutique and couldn't resist this light jacket for Spring. I think it is supposed to be loose. I like many of their pieces for Spring / Summer which is not good. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296868



I was looking at this too, looks easy and comfortable yet chic. May we have a mod pic please?


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> I've been looking for these little guys in a 62 and my SA found them yesterday. They make me smile  Apologies for my giant wrist



Great design, now you need the matching silk!


----------



## Tall1Grl

OhManolo said:


> I stopped by the boutique and couldn't resist this light jacket for Spring. I think it is supposed to be loose. I like many of their pieces for Spring / Summer which is not good. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296868



Gorgeous! Yes mod pics please!!! From what the SM said the designer for this collection came from The Row which is another one of my favorite designers for their easy chic, effortless pieces!


----------



## eternallove4bag

QuelleFromage said:


> I've been looking for these little guys in a 62 and my SA found them yesterday. They make me smile  Apologies for my giant wrist



It's such a pretty bangle! So happy your SA could find it[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



OhManolo said:


> I stopped by the boutique and couldn't resist this light jacket for Spring. I think it is supposed to be loose. I like many of their pieces for Spring / Summer which is not good. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296868



Perfect white for summer[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Would love to see a mod shot!



Purrsey said:


> Hi. A workhorse here. B35 black Ardennes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296925



Another amazing addition to your beautiful H bags Purrsey!


----------



## bostonbirkin

Birkin 30, Etain, Clemence, PHW


----------



## periogirl28

bostonbirkin said:


> Birkin 30, Etain, Clemence, PHW



Oh that's just so elegant!


----------



## noreen_uk

bostonbirkin said:


> Birkin 30, Etain, Clemence, PHW



etain such a beautiful neutral colour ... congrats


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bostonbirkin said:


> Birkin 30, Etain, Clemence, PHW



You must still be in the H store ! I can see your SA legs !! 
Congrats on a beautiful bag. Etain is lovely.


----------



## hopiko

bostonbirkin said:


> Birkin 30, Etain, Clemence, PHW



Congrats!  Lovely!  Enjoy you wonderful new B!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OhManolo said:


> I stopped by the boutique and couldn't resist this light jacket for Spring. I think it is supposed to be loose. I like many of their pieces for Spring / Summer which is not good. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296868



Omg this is so beautiful!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bostonbirkin said:


> Birkin 30, Etain, Clemence, PHW



Was the lighting better on the floor &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
Congrats dear she's lovely!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!



A fabulous addition to your growing H collection! A hearty leather combined with the fabulous sellier shape makes the perfect bag! Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> I've been looking for these little guys in a 62 and my SA found them yesterday. They make me smile  Apologies for my giant wrist



I reaaaaaally love this enamel. Like reaaaaaally. &#10083;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

temps said:


> Just got this!! Kelly 28 Glycine Togo.  I'm totally in love... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3289708



So in love with your new K dear!!! Looks like absolute perfection on your arm!!!! Seriously!!!


----------



## sparklelisab

QuelleFromage said:


> I've been looking for these little guys in a 62 and my SA found them yesterday. They make me smile  Apologies for my giant wrist



*Quelle*, I too have this cutie too but in a 70 in big size of course..... Love her so much!!  Happy to be your bigger twin.



OhManolo said:


> I stopped by the boutique and couldn't resist this light jacket for Spring. I think it is supposed to be loose. I like many of their pieces for Spring / Summer which is not good. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296868





OhManolo said:


> Great find! I love the blue color! I wonder if it comes with GHW?



Your jacket is classic perfection and yes my dear, the tiger enamel comes with ghw also. 



Purrsey said:


> Hi. A workhorse here. B35 black Ardennes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296925



Yes, a perfect workhorse as Birkins are meant to be. Congratulations my dear....



bostonbirkin said:


> Birkin 30, Etain, Clemence, PHW



*boston*....divine little grey pearl of a bag!


----------



## sparklelisab

Ladybaga said:


> She is a beauty! Congratulations, dear sparkle friend!!! What shall you call her?



*Lady*, I love that you know I name all my bags. Since she is dang work horse of a bag, I decided that "Pony" would be a perfect name.  Makes me giggle.


----------



## momasaurus

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!




Sparkle, she is gorgeous!!!! Who the heck lives in your house? [emoji75]


----------



## Ladybaga

sparklelisab said:


> *Lady*, I love that you know I name all my bags. Since she is dang work horse of a bag, I decided that "Pony" would be a perfect name.  Makes me giggle.



Pony is a perfect name for such a sweet little thing.


----------



## Serva1

bostonbirkin said:


> Birkin 30, Etain, Clemence, PHW




Love etain with phw, so beautiful and a great neutral. Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

Personalised perfumes for this past Mothers' Day. The engraver was in store and I chose to just put my name on these. Went for both as couldn't decide which I preferred!


----------



## rainneday

periogirl28 said:


> Personalised perfumes for this past Mothers' Day. The engraver was in store and I chose to just put my name on these. Went for both as couldn't decide which I preferred!
> 
> View attachment 3297947




I love when they offer engraving, congrats! Also, how cute is the new bolduc ribbon?!


----------



## xxDxx

bostonbirkin said:


> Birkin 30, Etain, Clemence, PHW




Congrats- your B is stunning  I love etain! Would love to see a mod shot!


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> Personalised perfumes for this past Mothers' Day. The engraver was in store and I chose to just put my name on these. Went for both as couldn't decide which I preferred!
> 
> View attachment 3297947



I just tried the Rhubarbe Ecarlate this weekend and loved it!  So special that you were able to get them engraved.


----------



## periogirl28

klynneann said:


> I just tried the Rhubarbe Ecarlate this weekend and loved it!  So special that you were able to get them engraved.



It's going to be a perfect scent for summer! 
Just good timing and a heads up from the store client development rep.


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> It's going to be a perfect scent for summer!
> Just good timing and a heads up from the store client development rep.



Yes, it says summer to me too.  Love the bit of sweetness in it!  Lucky you!


----------



## noreen_uk

periogirl28 said:


> Personalised perfumes for this past Mothers' Day. The engraver was in store and I chose to just put my name on these. Went for both as couldn't decide which I preferred!
> 
> View attachment 3297947



great idea and congrats on your personalised perfumes


----------



## MrH

Today purchase [emoji4] Liverpool badge [emoji4]


----------



## iamyumi

My first h wallet! Constance wallet in peacock blue


----------



## bunnycat

periogirl28 said:


> Personalised perfumes for this past Mothers' Day. The engraver was in store and I chose to just put my name on these. Went for both as couldn't decide which I preferred!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297947



Very cool! Love the little bolducs too!



MrH said:


> Today purchase [emoji4] Liverpool badge [emoji4]
> View attachment 3298295



Nice! Is it onyx inside or enamel?



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3298311
> 
> My first h wallet! Constance wallet in peacock blue



Gorgeous color!


----------



## bunnycat

Just a little something....finally stumbled on to a Mythiques Phoenix twilly oh H.com the other day....rouge/blanc/gris


----------



## periogirl28

bunnycat said:


> Just a little something....finally stumbled on to a Mythiques Phoenix twilly oh H.com the other day....rouge/blanc/gris
> 
> View attachment 3298321



Love!


----------



## periogirl28

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3298311
> 
> My first h wallet! Constance wallet in peacock blue



Congrats! Stunning colour and very useful wallet/ clutch.


----------



## periogirl28

noreen_uk said:


> great idea and congrats on your personalised perfumes



Thanks again Noreen!


----------



## iamyumi

bunnycat said:


> Very cool! Love the little bolducs too!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Is it onyx inside or enamel?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!







periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! Stunning colour and very useful wallet/ clutch.




Thank you! Bunnycat I love the twilly!!


----------



## bunnycat

periogirl28 said:


> Love!





iamyumi said:


> Thank you! Bunnycat I love the twilly!!



Thanks periogirl and iamyumi! Me too!


----------



## hbr

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3298311
> 
> My first h wallet! Constance wallet in peacock blue




Holy gorgeous!!!  Beautiful!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Irene7899

nice wallet



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3298311
> 
> My first h wallet! Constance wallet in peacock blue


----------



## Heavenplay

30 Black TC GHW, a bit too slouchy for my liking


----------



## noreen_uk

MrH said:


> Today purchase [emoji4] Liverpool badge [emoji4]
> View attachment 3298295


beautiful



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3298311
> 
> My first h wallet! Constance wallet in peacock blue


gorgeous C wallet and congrats



bunnycat said:


> Just a little something....finally stumbled on to a Mythiques Phoenix twilly oh H.com the other day....rouge/blanc/gris
> 
> View attachment 3298321


lovely twilly



Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3298605
> 
> 
> 30 Black TC GHW, a bit too slouchy for my liking


such a gorgeous and classic bag


----------



## Temptress

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3298605
> 
> 
> 30 Black TC GHW, a bit too slouchy for my liking



Why? It's beautiful! I actually likes it slouching a little. It gives this otherwise dressy size a more relaxed, sexy feel!


----------



## bunnycat

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful
> 
> 
> gorgeous C wallet and congrats
> 
> 
> lovely twilly
> 
> 
> such a gorgeous and classic bag



thank you noreen_uk!


----------



## iamyumi

hbr said:


> Holy gorgeous!!!  Beautiful!!  Enjoy!







Irene7899 said:


> nice wallet







noreen_uk said:


> beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous C wallet and congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovely twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a gorgeous and classic bag




Thank you everyone!


----------



## papertiger

bunnycat said:


> Just a little something....finally stumbled on to a Mythiques Phoenix twilly oh H.com the other day....rouge/blanc/gris
> 
> View attachment 3298321


----------



## papertiger

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!



I shall join in your enthusiasm because I   her, what a fabulous grown-up gal she is, splendid


----------



## Garolinigirl

Just bought two ties a happy bracelet and a baby Kelly bracelet in the last two weeks trying to get a B35 at my boutique! The sales person (who is lovely) said she has a good feeling and that they are expecting a shipment next week! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## bunnycat

papertiger said:


>



 yeeeessss!!


----------



## Goodfrtune

28 K in bleu nuit with PHW [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mandy K

Goodfrtune said:


> 28 K in bleu nuit with PHW [emoji173]&#65039;




Wow! Pic please!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## megt10

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3298605
> 
> 
> 30 Black TC GHW, a bit too slouchy for my liking



I love it. You can send her to me


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hadn't had the chance to unbox them yet since yesterday. Any guesses? Pleaaaaase?


----------



## atomic110

Seedlessplum said:


> Hadn't had the chance to unbox them yet since yesterday. Any guesses? Pleaaaaase?
> 
> View attachment 3299590


Open open.. can't wait to see your beauties again&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## kopiogao

Seedlessplum said:


> Hadn't had the chance to unbox them yet since yesterday. Any guesses? Pleaaaaase?
> 
> View attachment 3299590



Watch n wallet?


----------



## Perli

Seedlessplum said:


> Hadn't had the chance to unbox them yet since yesterday. Any guesses? Pleaaaaase?
> 
> View attachment 3299590


Scarf and CDC?


----------



## Seedlessplum

Sorry to reply now. Its a cdc ring and a rodeo 
Thanks for letting me share!












atomic110 said:


> Open open.. can't wait to see your beauties again&#128521;&#128521;







kopiogao said:


> Watch n wallet?






Perli said:


> Scarf and CDC?


----------



## Giuliana

Goodfrtune said:


> 28 K in bleu nuit with PHW [emoji173]&#65039;




Congrats! Sounds gorgeous! Pics please!!


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry to reply now. Its a cdc ring and a rodeo
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3299785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299786
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299787



love your new ring seedlessplum and your rodeo ... can't wait to see the bracelet


----------



## Seedlessplum

noreen_uk said:


> love your new ring seedlessplum and your rodeo ... can't wait to see the bracelet



Thanks Noreen 
But silver CDC bracelet not so soon. Need take awhile


----------



## umlm

My very new to me Kelly 35, brown


----------



## Kyokei

My newest Hermes


----------



## noreen_uk

umlm said:


> My very new to me Kelly 35, brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300115


congrats on your new K 



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3300478
> View attachment 3300479
> View attachment 3300480
> 
> 
> My newest Hermes



amazing haul kyokei


----------



## Prague09

Rose Jaipur KP


----------



## hclubfan

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3300478
> View attachment 3300479
> View attachment 3300480
> 
> 
> My newest Hermes



Kyokei, I have loved every single on of your purchases (your Kelly taking first place ). Love the combination of cream and orange against your (flawless) skin! You have wonderful taste.


----------



## Kaya7

missjenn said:


> Went a bit crazy at the store yesterday...couldn't wait to dig in after getting home that I couldn't manage to take proper photos [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970865
> View attachment 2970866
> View attachment 2970867



Hi missjenn.
your Kelly wallet is beautiful. Are you satisfied?

And could you tell me the color of behapi double tour?
thank you.


----------



## Kaya7

pr1nc355 said:


> So behind on this thread, but here are my 2015 purchases thus far.  2 CDCs on my list that I started years ago now checked off and my first H enamel piece:



Lovely pieces....Could you tell me a enamel color?
thank you


----------



## Kaya7

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents, it was a "luck of the Irish" day for me!  I have been looking for a wallet in this color for a looooong time, and was about to pull the trigger on a chèvre Bearn, but low and behold, my boutique found this!!  One of my HG pieces!  My first Kelly wallet...in my all time favorite H color: menthe!!!! Chevre leather with PHW
> 
> The cloth bag the wallet is sitting on, by the way, is my very first "handbag," that my mom made for me, and crosstitched my name onto, probably in the mid '80's  she made one for myself and my sister for vacations and road trips, so we could carry our toys and later...cd players...in.  I use her as a dustbag/organizer inside of all of my H bags now, so it is always with me.  The green obsession started young!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!!



Dear rosebud, 
My SA showed me Kelly wallet and Dogon duo.
I would like to ask you if you are satisfied with Kelly wallet. Or can you recommend me Kelly wallet?
Thank you


----------



## bagalogist

Victoria 35 Geranium in NOVILLO leather. This new leather has smoother, smaller and finer grain compared to clemence. It is slightly lighter than clemence,  which is great, but as hardy as clemence or Togo. . SM loves the new Victoria in NOVILLO leather.  Me too. &#128516;

If I am not mistaken, the NOVILLO leather is slightly more expensive than clemence. 







Close up on the leather


----------



## catsinthebag

bagalogist said:


> Victoria 35 Geranium in NOVILLO leather. This new leather has smoother, smaller and finer grain compared to clemence. It is slightly lighter than clemence,  which is great, but as hardy as clemence or Togo. . SM loves the new Victoria in NOVILLO leather.  Me too. &#128516;
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the NOVILLO leather is slightly more expensive than clemence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the leather



oh, this is pretty! From the close-up photo, it looks like the leather has a Swift-like sheen -- is this the case IRL? Any idea what other bag styles will be offered in this new leather?


----------



## audreylita

bagalogist said:


> Victoria 35 Geranium in NOVILLO leather. This new leather has smoother, smaller and finer grain compared to clemence. It is slightly lighter than clemence,  which is great, but as hardy as clemence or Togo. . SM loves the new Victoria in NOVILLO leather.  Me too. &#128516;
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the NOVILLO leather is slightly more expensive than clemence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the leather



That's really a sharp bag and the new leather looks nice.  Clemence is so heavy, how do you think the weight of this new leather compares with clemence or togo?


----------



## bagalogist

catsinthebag said:


> oh, this is pretty! From the close-up photo, it looks like the leather has a Swift-like sheen -- is this the case IRL? Any idea what other bag styles will be offered in this new leather?


Yes , sharp eyes on the sheen. So far I only know NOVILLO in Victoria. Not sure about  other designs.


----------



## bagalogist

audreylita said:


> That's really a sharp bag and the new leather looks nice.  Clemence is so heavy, how do you think the weight of this new leather compares with clemence or togo?


Yes I prefer this leather as it is definitely lighter than clemence. The finer grain makes it look and feel more 'sophisticated' too.  Not sure about its weight compared to Togo though.


----------



## mygoodies

bagalogist said:


> Victoria 35 Geranium in NOVILLO leather. This new leather has smoother, smaller and finer grain compared to clemence. It is slightly lighter than clemence,  which is great, but as hardy as clemence or Togo. . SM loves the new Victoria in NOVILLO leather.  Me too. [emoji1]
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the NOVILLO leather is slightly more expensive than clemence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the leather




Geranium is STUNNING in Novillo! Thanks so much for posting these dear!! This leather sound GREAT to me! Enjoy the red beauty


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Victoria 35 Geranium in NOVILLO leather. This new leather has smoother, smaller and finer grain compared to clemence. It is slightly lighter than clemence,  which is great, but as hardy as clemence or Togo. . SM loves the new Victoria in NOVILLO leather.  Me too. &#128516;
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the NOVILLO leather is slightly more expensive than clemence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the leather



Dearest I am so glad you finally found the right Victoria for you! ( Red of course!) Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

bostonbirkin said:


> Birkin 30, Etain, Clemence, PHW



Can't go wrong with etain.. Don't you just love this color? I have the 35 with GHW and I just stare at  how beautiful it looks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



periogirl28 said:


> Personalised perfumes for this past Mothers' Day. The engraver was in store and I chose to just put my name on these. Went for both as couldn't decide which I preferred!
> 
> View attachment 3297947



What an amazing idea and perfect choices [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



MrH said:


> Today purchase [emoji4] Liverpool badge [emoji4]
> View attachment 3298295



Lovely MrH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3298311
> 
> My first h wallet! Constance wallet in peacock blue



Stunning! This color reminds me so much of malachite that I am totally lusting after right now[emoji7][emoji7]



bunnycat said:


> Just a little something....finally stumbled on to a Mythiques Phoenix twilly oh H.com the other day....rouge/blanc/gris
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298321



Congrats on an amazing twilly my dear bunnycat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3298605
> 
> 
> 30 Black TC GHW, a bit too slouchy for my liking



What a beauty!!! I like structures bags too but for a B or K I love them the way they r[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



umlm said:


> My very new to me Kelly 35, brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300115



So beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3300478
> View attachment 3300479
> View attachment 3300480
> 
> 
> My newest Hermes



Such a beautiful scarf my dear Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Prague09 said:


> View attachment 3300771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Jaipur KP



Wow!! KPs are so hard to come by! Many congrats on scoring this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



bagalogist said:


> Victoria 35 Geranium in NOVILLO leather. This new leather has smoother, smaller and finer grain compared to clemence. It is slightly lighter than clemence,  which is great, but as hardy as clemence or Togo. . SM loves the new Victoria in NOVILLO leather.  Me too. [emoji1]
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the NOVILLO leather is slightly more expensive than clemence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the leather




Stunning!!! I saw this in person at my store and its absolutely stunning [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Seedlessplum said:


> Hadn't had the chance to unbox them yet since yesterday. Any guesses? Pleaaaaase?
> 
> View attachment 3299590







Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry to reply now. Its a cdc ring and a rodeo
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3299785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299786
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299787




My gorgeous friend I love love love your purchases [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Wish I was there with u and atomic for the shipping trip [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Prada Prince

Latest purchase was the Rodeo GM! Now my B40 feels complete!


----------



## Kyokei

noreen_uk said:


> congrats on your new K
> 
> 
> 
> amazing haul kyokei



Thank you!



hclubfan said:


> Kyokei, I have loved every single on of your purchases (your Kelly taking first place ). Love the combination of cream and orange against your (flawless) skin! You have wonderful taste.



Thank you very much, hclubfan! My Kelly will always take the cake for my most special purchase  Just because it was my ultimate dream everything including color and came at such a perfect time.



eternallove4bag said:


> Can't go wrong with etain.. Don't you just love this color? I have the 35 with GHW and I just stare at  how beautiful it looks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing idea and perfect choices [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely MrH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! This color reminds me so much of malachite that I am totally lusting after right now[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on an amazing twilly my dear bunnycat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!!! I like structures bags too but for a B or K I love them the way they r[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful scarf my dear Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! KPs are so hard to come by! Many congrats on scoring this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!!! I saw this in person at my store and its absolutely stunning [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you very much!


----------



## bunnycat

eternallove4bag said:


> Can't go wrong with etain.. Don't you just love this color? I have the 35 with GHW and I just stare at  how beautiful it looks [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing idea and perfect choices [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely MrH[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! This color reminds me so much of malachite that I am totally lusting after right now[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on an amazing twilly my dear bunnycat [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!!! I like structures bags too but for a B or K I love them the way they r[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful scarf my dear Kyokei [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! KPs are so hard to come by! Many congrats on scoring this beauty [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!!! I saw this in person at my store and its absolutely stunning [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



It was an exercise in patience, eternal....not one of my strong points.


----------



## Sappho

Prada Prince said:


> Latest purchase was the Rodeo GM! Now my B40 feels complete!
> 
> View attachment 3301141




Love love love!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

bunnycat said:


> It was an exercise in patience, eternal....not one of my strong points.




Not mine either dear bunnycat so can understand [emoji51][emoji51]... Hoping I can get these beautiful twillies too[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## amaretti

bagalogist said:


> Victoria 35 Geranium in NOVILLO leather. This new leather has smoother, smaller and finer grain compared to clemence. It is slightly lighter than clemence,  which is great, but as hardy as clemence or Togo. . SM loves the new Victoria in NOVILLO leather.  Me too. [emoji1]
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the NOVILLO leather is slightly more expensive than clemence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the leather




Beautiful colour on Novillo leather !!!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

My new to me Birkin 35 Togo PHW  my ultimate holy grail bag! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Ccc1

jgodcheergrl said:


> View attachment 3301396
> View attachment 3301397
> 
> 
> My new to me Birkin 35 Togo PHW  my ultimate holy grail bag! Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful classic B. Is it black? Congratulations!


----------



## cutiepi600

My new Evelyne sisters. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Maedi

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!



Such a special, beautiful Kelly! A spectacular find. Warm congratulations, dear sparklelisab.


----------



## Perli

cutiepi600 said:


> My new Evelyne sisters. Thanks for letting me share!


Wonderful colors, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rheayang88

Hi everyone! This is my first time sharing my hermes bags!!

I really love the simple but chic design of hermes handbags and I'm still new to this brand!!

Currently I have three hermes bags! Two purchased from boutiques and one from a vintage online store.


I got the lindy 34 about a year ago from South Coast Plaza in orange county. I DONT KNOW WHAT COLOR IT IS!! Can some one HELP me with that? Thanks in advance!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301525&stc=1&d=1457942104

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301527&stc=1&d=1457942104

This is a birkin 35 Etoupe color in clemence leather PHW, bought it from Crystal shopping mall in vegas. This is my first birkin and absolutely a dream bag for me!! The etoupe color matches every outfit! I was choosing between this and a etoupe 30 GHW. To be honest with you guys, I wish i got the 30 instead.....but anyway, it's still too good to be true to have a birkin!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301528&stc=1&d=1457942104

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301529&stc=1&d=1457942104
Thanks for your reading!!


----------



## Jadeite

bagalogist said:


> Victoria 35 Geranium in NOVILLO leather. This new leather has smoother, smaller and finer grain compared to clemence. It is slightly lighter than clemence,  which is great, but as hardy as clemence or Togo. . SM loves the new Victoria in NOVILLO leather.  Me too. [emoji1]
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the NOVILLO leather is slightly more expensive than clemence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the leather




Congrats and Thanks for sharing something so interesting. The leather seems to take colour well. How does it compare with swift would u say?


----------



## Jadeite

KD in gator Macassar 
Kara necklace lizard sanguine


----------



## bagalogist

Jadeite said:


> Congrats and Thanks for sharing something so interesting. The leather seems to take colour well. How does it compare with swift would u say?


Swift is smooth but  NOVILLO is grainy. It's supposed to be scratch resistant and hardy like clemence or Togo according to SM. It takes colour really really well, at least for Geranium. I am not sure how it weighs compared to swift. I have a few reds in clemence,  Togo and Epsom leather but I always thought geranium in Togo isn't saturated enough for me. Geranium in NOVILLO is RED RED&#128517;  

Gosh I am really bad at describing colors. In fact I am not even a detail person. [emoji28] 

I have had this since middle of last year but it's still BNIB condition. I only took it out to take some photos as someone was wondering about this new leather in the Post Hermes finds thread. 

I am ashamed to admit I am a hoarder. [emoji13]


----------



## Prada Prince

Sappho said:


> Love love love!!



Thank you!


----------



## Giuliana

rheayang88 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time sharing my hermes bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> I really love the simple but chic design of hermes handbags and I'm still new to this brand!!
> 
> 
> 
> Currently I have three hermes bags! Two purchased from boutiques and one from a vintage online store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the lindy 34 about a year ago from South Coast Plaza in orange county. I DONT KNOW WHAT COLOR IT IS!! Can some one HELP me with that? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301525&stc=1&d=1457942104
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301527&stc=1&d=1457942104
> 
> 
> 
> This is a birkin 35 Etoupe color in clemence leather PHW, bought it from Crystal shopping mall in vegas. This is my first birkin and absolutely a dream bag for me!! The etoupe color matches every outfit! I was choosing between this and a etoupe 30 GHW. To be honest with you guys, I wish i got the 30 instead.....but anyway, it's still too good to be true to have a birkin!
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301528&stc=1&d=1457942104
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301529&stc=1&d=1457942104
> 
> Thanks for your reading!!




Congrats! The lindy looks like argile to me in grizzly, i.e. Suede and swift leather.


----------



## SandySummer

cutiepi600 said:


> My new Evelyne sisters. Thanks for letting me share!




Cute pair!!!


----------



## lulilu

Jadeite said:


> View attachment 3301537
> 
> View attachment 3301539
> 
> 
> KD in gator Macassar
> Kara necklace lizard sanguine



Jadite, I have this exact necklace -- I love lizard and this color!  I have two matching astral bangles as well.  Enjoy it.


----------



## bagalogist

Karamba horn and lacquer necklace.


----------



## baguettemin

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3298311
> 
> My first h wallet! Constance wallet in peacock blue



Congrats, it's gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Karamba horn and lacquer necklace.




Cute la!


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Cute la!


Lol, u mean the pink lamb? Thanks dear [emoji8]


----------



## duna

bagalogist said:


> Yes , sharp eyes on the sheen. So far I only know NOVILLO in Victoria. Not sure about  other designs.



I saw a Bolide Relax 35  in this colour/leather combo a few months ago at my store, lovely leather for soft leather lovers like myself!


----------



## bagalogist

duna said:


> I saw a Bolide Relax 35  in this colour/leather combo a few months ago at my store, lovely leather for soft leather lovers like myself!



I can imagine Novillo must be gorgeous in bolide too. I love bolide in relax or mou style. Bolide rigid feels serious. Soft leather such as clemence and Novillo makes it whimsical.


----------



## rheayang88

Giuliana said:


> Congrats! The lindy looks like argile to me in grizzly, i.e. Suede and swift leather.



Thank you for the information! 

The suede part is hard to keep it clean, do you guys have any suggestion on how to maintain from scratching and dirt?


----------



## Kendall BC

bagalogist said:


> Karamba horn and lacquer necklace.



I've been considering this. Thanks for sharing, it's beautiful!


----------



## Giuliana

rheayang88 said:


> Thank you for the information!
> 
> The suede part is hard to keep it clean, do you guys have any suggestion on how to maintain from scratching and dirt?


 
Not sure, but you could check this thread
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...-nightmares-and-hermes-leather-917933-44.html
Doc gives great advice on leather care


----------



## Mariapia

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!




Huge huge congrats on your find, sparklelisab![emoji106][emoji106]
Your Kelly is perfect![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rheayang88

Giuliana said:


> Not sure, but you could check this thread
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...-nightmares-and-hermes-leather-917933-44.html
> Doc gives great advice on leather care



Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!


I'm late on this, but this bag is gorgeous! What a fabulous Kelly!


----------



## Jadeite

bagalogist said:


> Swift is smooth but  NOVILLO is grainy. It's supposed to be scratch resistant and hardy like clemence or Togo according to SM. It takes colour really really well, at least for Geranium. I am not sure how it weighs compared to swift. I have a few reds in clemence,  Togo and Epsom leather but I always thought geranium in Togo isn't saturated enough for me. Geranium in NOVILLO is RED RED[emoji28]
> 
> 
> I am ashamed to admit I am a hoarder. [emoji13]




Amazing take on the colour, if you didn't say it was geranium it would have been mistaken for pivoine or the new tomate red:


----------



## NestGirl

Under the Waves. A little something from a trip to NYC!


----------



## Carefree

rheayang88 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time sharing my hermes bags!!
> 
> I really love the simple but chic design of hermes handbags and I'm still new to this brand!!
> 
> Currently I have three hermes bags! Two purchased from boutiques and one from a vintage online store.
> 
> 
> I got the lindy 34 about a year ago from South Coast Plaza in orange county. I DONT KNOW WHAT COLOR IT IS!! Can some one HELP me with that? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301525&stc=1&d=1457942104
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301527&stc=1&d=1457942104
> 
> This is a birkin 35 Etoupe color in clemence leather PHW, bought it from Crystal shopping mall in vegas. This is my first birkin and absolutely a dream bag for me!! The etoupe color matches every outfit! I was choosing between this and a etoupe 30 GHW. To be honest with you guys, I wish i got the 30 instead.....but anyway, it's still too good to be true to have a birkin!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301528&stc=1&d=1457942104
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301529&stc=1&d=1457942104
> Thanks for your reading!!


It is good to have such a classic B size 35. Now that you have it, you can always add different size and leather to your collection. It is the perfect size for traveling &#128536;


----------



## rheayang88

Carefree said:


> It is good to have such a classic B size 35. Now that you have it, you can always add different size and leather to your collection. It is the perfect size for traveling &#128536;



Thanks! I'm thinking a K32 in gold or a b30 in black! I know they are both hard to find but im counting on my lovely SA!


----------



## annika08

Kelly 28 in Gold color.


----------



## rainneday

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302259
> 
> Kelly 28 in Gold color.



So classic and beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## annika08

rainneday said:


> So classic and beautiful! Congrats!




Thanks [emoji2]


----------



## rheayang88

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302259
> 
> Kelly 28 in Gold color.



So pretty!! congrats!


----------



## annika08

rheayang88 said:


> So pretty!! congrats!




Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## glamourbag

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302259
> 
> Kelly 28 in Gold color.


Very pretty! Looks good on you! Enjoy!


----------



## glamourbag

bagalogist said:


> Karamba horn and lacquer necklace.


The colors on this are so pretty! 


NestGirl said:


> View attachment 3302135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the Waves. A little something from a trip to NYC!


Such a lovely print for the upcoming season. Great choice.


----------



## hclubfan

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!



Oh my goodness, I missed this post until now, sparklelisab....what a PERFECT bag!!!  The color (is it close to brique??), the leather, the size, and that adorable blue rodeo...what a find!!! I can't believe this bag is 16 years old!! You can share your enthusiasm with us any time (no one gets excited in my house either !).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302259
> 
> Kelly 28 in Gold color.



Congrats, *annika*, love the size and neutral color of your new K28 ~ it is perfection!


----------



## qtpik8

I bought my first bag from Hermès! It's a Garden Party in etoupe. I love it. I've been carrying it around the house.


----------



## NestGirl

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302259
> 
> Kelly 28 in Gold color.



A fantastic bag!  So classic and chic.



glamourbag said:


> The colors on this are so pretty!
> 
> Such a lovely print for the upcoming season. Great choice.



Thank you so much.  I love the colors with the brown accents.


----------



## annika08

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *annika*, love the size and neutral color of your new K28 ~ it is perfection!




Thanks!


----------



## Susie Tunes

qtpik8 said:


> View attachment 3302459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my first bag from Hermès! It's a Garden Party in etoupe. I love it. I've been carrying it around the house.


GP was my first H bag too - it's a great piece and so lovely in Etoupe


----------



## Susie Tunes

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302259
> 
> Kelly 28 in Gold color.


Gorgeous


----------



## SandySummer

qtpik8 said:


> View attachment 3302459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my first bag from Hermès! It's a Garden Party in etoupe. I love it. I've been carrying it around the house.




Pretty! Love the twilly


----------



## rainneday

qtpik8 said:


> View attachment 3302459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my first bag from Hermès! It's a Garden Party in etoupe. I love it. I've been carrying it around the house.



Perfect for spring! Congrats!


----------



## sparklelisab

Seedlessplum said:


> Sorry to reply now. Its a cdc ring and a rodeo
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3299785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299786
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299787



Fabulous and someone else said it--divine on your heavenly skin!



Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3300478
> View attachment 3300479
> View attachment 3300480
> 
> 
> My newest Hermes



So sharp--would love to see where you place this beauty!



bagalogist said:


> Victoria 35 Geranium in NOVILLO leather. This new leather has smoother, smaller and finer grain compared to clemence. It is slightly lighter than clemence,  which is great, but as hardy as clemence or Togo. . SM loves the new Victoria in NOVILLO leather.  Me too. &#128516;
> 
> If I am not mistaken, the NOVILLO leather is slightly more expensive than clemence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up on the leather



Is it just me or does it look like chevre??  Lovely color. Congratulations--so happy to see the "new" leather.



jgodcheergrl said:


> View attachment 3301396
> View attachment 3301397
> 
> 
> My new to me Birkin 35 Togo PHW  my ultimate holy grail bag! Thanks for letting me share



Oh happy day!  Nothing beats Grail Bag Delight!!!  Congratulations.


----------



## sparklelisab

cutiepi600 said:


> My new Evelyne sisters. Thanks for letting me share!



Oh what happy colors. Love them both!



rheayang88 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time sharing my hermes bags!!
> 
> I really love the simple but chic design of hermes handbags and I'm still new to this brand!!
> 
> Currently I have three hermes bags! Two purchased from boutiques and one from a vintage online store.
> 
> 
> I got the lindy 34 about a year ago from South Coast Plaza in orange county. I DONT KNOW WHAT COLOR IT IS!! Can some one HELP me with that? Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301525&stc=1&d=1457942104
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301527&stc=1&d=1457942104
> 
> This is a birkin 35 Etoupe color in clemence leather PHW, bought it from Crystal shopping mall in vegas. This is my first birkin and absolutely a dream bag for me!! The etoupe color matches every outfit! I was choosing between this and a etoupe 30 GHW. To be honest with you guys, I wish i got the 30 instead.....but anyway, it's still too good to be true to have a birkin!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301528&stc=1&d=1457942104
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3301529&stc=1&d=1457942104
> Thanks for your reading!!



Vegas and First Birkin!!  Soooo happy for you. Would love to hear that you won the money at the black jack table and then bought the bag.....


----------



## sparklelisab

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302259
> 
> Kelly 28 in Gold color.



So sharp on you--made for you my dear. Congratulations.


----------



## orangeaddict

Came out of ban island because of beautiful miss C! I love my SA, she's amazing &#128521; so happy with my first Constance, it was meant to be! 

Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## panthere55

orangeaddict said:


> Came out of ban island because of beautiful miss C! I love my SA, she's amazing &#128521; so happy with my first Constance, it was meant to be!
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats! What a beauty! What color is it? Rose jaipur?


----------



## orangeaddict

panthere55 said:


> Congrats! What a beauty! What color is it? Rose jaipur?


Yes it is &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;, good eye!

Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## panthere55

orangeaddict said:


> Yes it is &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;, good eye!
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app



Haha I live and breathe h colors...enjoy it love!


----------



## luxi_max

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302259
> 
> Kelly 28 in Gold color.




Congrats!  So pretty.  Do you mind I ask how tall you are?  TIA


----------



## Israeli_Flava

orangeaddict said:


> Came out of ban island because of beautiful miss C! I love my SA, she's amazing &#55357;&#56841; so happy with my first Constance, it was meant to be!
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app



Love it!! Is it 24 in ghw? Lighting is bad... Can't see. Love it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

orangeaddict said:


> Came out of ban island because of beautiful miss C! I love my SA, she's amazing &#128521; so happy with my first Constance, it was meant to be!
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful!
Please share the specs


----------



## Suzie

orangeaddict said:


> Came out of ban island because of beautiful miss C! I love my SA, she's amazing &#128521; so happy with my first Constance, it was meant to be!
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app



Stunning, congrats.


----------



## bagalogist

orangeaddict said:


> Came out of ban island because of beautiful miss C! I love my SA, she's amazing &#128521; so happy with my first Constance, it was meant to be!
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app


H Star is smiling favourably at you. Congrats !


----------



## tohtohj

finally manage to find a B35 in ardennes! loving my first ardennes bag!!! 


mana
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rheayang88

sparklelisab said:


> Oh what happy colors. Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas and First Birkin!!  Soooo happy for you. Would love to hear that you won the money at the black jack table and then bought the bag.....



Thanks! but the story is i lost on the table and hubby still needed to pay for the bag!


----------



## HEYNIXON

Not a recent purchase but just wanted to share my 'Hermes Collage'! Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## peppers90

Macumba Sandals and 90cm Under the Waves to match, looking forward to wearing over Spring Break!


----------



## baguettemin

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3302259
> 
> Kelly 28 in Gold color.



Congrats! My dream bag &#128525;


----------



## smile4me6

tohtohj said:


> finally manage to find a B35 in ardennes! loving my first ardennes bag!!!
> 
> 
> mana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303122
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app




Such a beauty!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hopiko

nxxnnn said:


> Not a recent purchase but just wanted to share my 'Hermes Collage'! Hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303216



Fun!  So Creative!  I am always trying to figure out what to do with my sea of orange boxes!


----------



## hopiko

peppers90 said:


> Macumba Sandals and 90cm Under the Waves to match, looking forward to wearing over Spring Break!



Perfect for spring break!  Hope you go some wear warm and FUN


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Macumba Sandals and 90cm Under the Waves to match, looking forward to wearing over Spring Break!



Smashing combo Peppers!!! Please post pics when you wear this!!!


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> Macumba Sandals and 90cm Under the Waves to match, looking forward to wearing over Spring Break!



These are AMAZING together!!!!


----------



## lulilu

peppers90 said:


> Macumba Sandals and 90cm Under the Waves to match, looking forward to wearing over Spring Break!



Gorgeous shoes -- you are lucky to be able to wear those heels around -- I have a pair of H heels and rarely wear them as they are just a bit too tall.  But they will make your legs look great!


----------



## Bobmops

nxxnnn said:


> Not a recent purchase but just wanted to share my 'Hermes Collage'! Hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303216



Wow!! Like that &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## sparklelisab

orangeaddict said:


> Came out of ban island because of beautiful miss C! I love my SA, she's amazing &#128521; so happy with my first Constance, it was meant to be!
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app



Oh my goodness---what a bag to break a ban!! Congratulations--stunning.



nxxnnn said:


> Not a recent purchase but just wanted to share my 'Hermes Collage'! Hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303216



What a DARLING idea!!  Love it--so creative and fun!



peppers90 said:


> Macumba Sandals and 90cm Under the Waves to match, looking forward to wearing over Spring Break!



Oh you dang Cutie Patootie, look at those shoes!!  Wow!


----------



## designerloves

My new scarf and scarf ring!


----------



## Jadeite

nxxnnn said:


> Not a recent purchase but just wanted to share my 'Hermes Collage'! Hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303216




It's very nice. Thank you for sharing something different .


----------



## pr1nc355

Kaya7 said:


> Lovely pieces....Could you tell me a enamel color?
> thank you



Sure!  It's bleu atoll.


----------



## Wplijnaar

qtpik8 said:


> View attachment 3302459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought my first bag from hermès! It's a garden party in etoupe. I love it. I've been carrying it around the house.



&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#128076;&#128077;


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> Macumba Sandals and 90cm Under the Waves to match, looking forward to wearing over Spring Break!





Wow those sandals rock! I would be falling over with my first few steps! Happy to be cousins on the scarf. Have an excellent Spring Break!


----------



## periogirl28

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3303839
> 
> 
> My new scarf and scarf ring!



What a bright and stunning scarf! Congrats!!


----------



## rheayang88

orangeaddict said:


> Came out of ban island because of beautiful miss C! I love my SA, she's amazing &#128521; so happy with my first Constance, it was meant to be!
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app



So pretty! Lucky u!!


----------



## rheayang88

tohtohj said:


> finally manage to find a B35 in ardennes! loving my first ardennes bag!!!
> 
> 
> mana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303122
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats! This is my dream bag too! It's definitely a keeper!


----------



## peppers90

hopiko said:


> Perfect for spring break!  Hope you go some wear warm and FUN





Israeli_Flava said:


> Smashing combo Peppers!!! Please post pics when you wear this!!!





hclubfan said:


> These are AMAZING together!!!!





lulilu said:


> Gorgeous shoes -- you are lucky to be able to wear those heels around -- I have a pair of H heels and rarely wear them as they are just a bit too tall.  But they will make your legs look great!



Thanks ladies so much!  I'm vertically challenged, so hope these sandals give me a little lift


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> Wow those sandals rock! I would be falling over with my first few steps! Happy to be cousins on the scarf. Have an excellent Spring Break!



Thank you Periogirl!  Good to see you again!  They are a little tricky, but the arch isn't that high b/c of the platform so at least they are not painful!


----------



## peppers90

sparklelisab said:


> Oh you dang Cutie Patootie, look at those shoes!!  Wow!



Thank you Lisa!  Hope you are enjoying Glow


----------



## lil_fashionista

nxxnnn said:


> Not a recent purchase but just wanted to share my 'Hermes Collage'! Hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303216



What a lovely picture!



peppers90 said:


> Macumba Sandals and 90cm Under the Waves to match, looking forward to wearing over Spring Break!



Nice to see you here, and I love the shoes!



designerloves said:


> View attachment 3303839
> 
> 
> My new scarf and scarf ring!



So pretty and vibrant!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3303839
> 
> 
> My new scarf and scarf ring!



Savana Dance is a wonderful design, and the colorway is fabulous!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

30cm birkin
Rouge grenade with GHW
Togo


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Another photo
Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;


----------



## jpezmom

texasgirliegirl said:


> 30cm birkin
> Rouge grenade with GHW
> Togo


OMG - this photo took my breath away!  What a STUNNING bag - the rouge grenade is gorgeous!!  Wow - congrats!!!


----------



## bagalogist

Such a beautiful and classic red 

Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EmileH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share [emoji254]




So beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039; congratulations!


----------



## Jadeite

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share [emoji254]




What a pretty colour 
Almost raspberry-like


----------



## texasgirliegirl

jpezmom said:


> OMG - this photo took my breath away!  What a STUNNING bag - the rouge grenade is gorgeous!!  Wow - congrats!!!



That's such a nice compliment. 
Thank you &#128144;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bagalogist said:


> Such a beautiful and classic red
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you Bagalogist!
It really is a classic red IRL. I think this red will compliment my rather boring neutral wardrobe better than an orange red or a brighter red will. Reds can be tricky.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039; congratulations!



Thank you PbP. 
You have great style so I appreciate your kind words &#127799;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Jadeite said:


> What a pretty colour
> Almost raspberry-like



Thank you Jadeite!
Like so many H colors, this one is a chameleon. 
Rouge grenade translates to pomagranite &#128522; and this red really does remind me of the fruit.


----------



## bagidiotic

texasgirliegirl said:


> 30cm birkin
> Rouge grenade with GHW
> Togo


Nice
Looks like in between  rubis and casaque


----------



## vavavooom

Bought this Kelly belt in gold with gold hardware few days ago


----------



## chkpfbeliever

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;



Congrats !! First time seeing this color and thanks for sharing.  Looks like a brighter Rubis to me.  Great color all year round.


----------



## smile4me6

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;




Soooo pretty texasgirliegirl!!!


----------



## smile4me6

vavavooom said:


> Bought this Kelly belt in gold with gold hardware few days ago
> View attachment 3304989




Very nice!!!


----------



## periogirl28

texasgirliegirl said:


> 30cm birkin
> Rouge grenade with GHW
> Togo



Congratulations, Grenat is a really pretty red, I love that it has a hint of pink just like Rubis. Wear in the best of health!


----------



## Marjan79

My first and def not last Clic H &#128525;


----------



## Perli

Marjan79 said:


> My first and def not last Clic H &#128525;


A classic, very pretty! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## LuvBirkin

K32 Blue Hydra PHW in Evercolor


----------



## hclubfan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;



WOW texasgirliegirl...what a stunning color!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

texasgirliegirl said:


> 30cm birkin
> Rouge grenade with GHW
> Togo





texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#55356;&#57144;



*Uhm Helloooooooo!!! This is just gorgeous!!! I'm so glad you posted these pics darling so we can see the real true beauty of this color! Rest assured you made the right decision IMHO! *


----------



## hclubfan

LuvBirkin said:


> K32 Blue Hydra PHW in Evercolor



Twins with you LuvBirkin!!!  Have you taken her out for a spin yet??!!


----------



## hclubfan

vavavooom said:


> Bought this Kelly belt in gold with gold hardware few days ago
> View attachment 3304989



Congrats vavavooom...I'm dying to try one of these!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LuvBirkin said:


> K32 Blue Hydra PHW in Evercolor



*Wowzers! So glad they brought this color back! How stunning is that Kelly!??!! *


----------



## LuvBirkin

hclubfan said:


> Twins with you LuvBirkin!!!  Have you taken her out for a spin yet??!!




I did [emoji5]&#65039; it's very versatile (even for night time as I carried it to a cocktail) and evercolor is a leather soft yet sturdy!


----------



## LuvBirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Wowzers! So glad they brought this color back! How stunning is that Kelly!??!! *




Thank you! It has the right dose of pop (for me) being a workhorse [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

LuvBirkin said:


> K32 Blue Hydra PHW in Evercolor




Wow this is just stunning!


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share [emoji254]




So beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bagidiotic said:


> Nice
> Looks like in between  rubis and casaque



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> So beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks Natalie!!
I think this will be a nice enduring red....hope so!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Uhm Helloooooooo!!! This is just gorgeous!!! I'm so glad you posted these pics darling so we can see the real true beauty of this color! Rest assured you made the right decision IMHO! *



Thank you!
I admire your style and value your opinion.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! First time seeing this color and thanks for sharing.  Looks like a brighter Rubis to me.  Great color all year round.



Thank you!
It's an interesting color. At times it looks like the older ( brighter rouge H) yet other times it has a hint of pink. 
It's an interesting red. I wasn't initially sure about it but I do think it's a better choice for me than the orange reds ( although I love them all!)...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

smile4me6 said:


> Soooo pretty texasgirliegirl!!!



Thank you!!
I seriously need to learn how to multi quote,,,&#128540;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

vavavooom said:


> Bought this Kelly belt in gold with gold hardware few days ago
> View attachment 3304989



Beautiful classic!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

LuvBirkin said:


> K32 Blue Hydra PHW in Evercolor



What a gorgeous blue Kelly!!
Love it


----------



## vavavooom

smile4me6 said:


> Very nice!!!





hclubfan said:


> Congrats vavavooom...I'm dying to try one of these!!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Beautiful classic!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## ermottina

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;



Very nice bag... in this picture remember me a lot rubis! Congratulation and with GHW is just perfection!


----------



## NestGirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share [emoji254]




This takes my breath away! [emoji178][emoji173]&#65039; This color is my favorite!!


----------



## mygoodies

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> 
> Thanks for allowing me to share [emoji254]




OMGEEEEE My heart skips a beat seeing this!!!!! I told my SA I want this in Togo too after seeing the swatch. 

Can you pretty please post some pics in daylight dear[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#55356;&#57144;



Yay, you decided to get the RG B !
Beautiful color and perfect with the ghw.
I am very happy for you *tgg*, many many congratulations and enjoy !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mygoodies said:


> OMGEEEEE My heart skips a beat seeing this!!!!! I told my SA I want this in Togo too after seeing the swatch.
> 
> Can you pretty please post some pics in daylight dear[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;



Here you go&#128522;


----------



## texasgirliegirl

**Chanel** said:


> Yay, you decided to get it !
> Beautiful color and perfect with the ghw.
> I am very happy for you *tgg*, many many congratulations and enjoy !


Thank you so much!!
I think I'm going to be happy with this color.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ermottina said:


> Very nice bag... in this picture remember me a lot rubis! Congratulation and with GHW is just perfection!



Thank you!!
I do prefer reds with GHW &#128522;


----------



## **Chanel**

texasgirliegirl said:


> Thank you so much!!
> I think I'm going to be happy with this color.



I think so, too. Very elegant with the ghw .


----------



## texasgirliegirl

NestGirl said:


> This takes my breath away! [emoji178][emoji173]&#65039; This color is my favorite!!



Thank you NestGirl!
I decided to post the photos ( I rarely do this!) because the new reds are out and I haven't seen anything posted in RG just yet.


----------



## Greengoddess8

sparklelisab said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I have a new girl in my collection and am over the moon.  This is my brand new yet 16 year old Sellier Kelly in fjord leather, size 35 in color, etrusque.  I don't believe Hermes will ever do this combination again---so excited.  She is one tough, thick beast of a Kelly!!  Thanks for letting me share my enthusiasm as no one in the house even likes her!


Congratulations dear sparklelisa!  Your new girl is stunning And, to find her brand new after 16 years AMAZING!!!! How can no one in your house like her The two of you can come to my house anytime!


vavavooom said:


> Bought this Kelly belt in gold with gold hardware few days ago
> View attachment 3304989


This is so lovely vavavooom!


Marjan79 said:


> My first and def not last Clic H &#128525;


I love your color choice Marjan


LuvBirkin said:


> K32 Blue Hydra PHW in Evercolor


Wow....just wow LuvBirkin!


texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;


I want to take a bit out of your bag!!!! The color is so luscious


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mygoodies said:


> OMGEEEEE My heart skips a beat seeing this!!!!! I told my SA I want this in Togo too after seeing the swatch.
> 
> Can you pretty please post some pics in daylight dear[emoji120]&#127996;[emoji120]&#127996;



Here's another one. 
Looks less pink here.  The color really is a chameleon.


----------



## mygoodies

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here you go[emoji4]




Woooohooooo I made the RIGHT decision [emoji317][emoji317] Now I'm determined to get this color no matter what[emoji38][emoji38] 
THANK YOUUUU SOOO MUCH!!! Enjoy this BEAUTY[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## mygoodies

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> Looks less pink here.  The color really is a chameleon.




I'm saving all yr pics and put them on my home screen on my phone[emoji1] LOVE LOVE LOVE ITTTT.....

Did I already say I just LOVE IT [emoji179][emoji7][emoji179][emoji7][emoji179][emoji7]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mygoodies said:


> I'm saving all yr pics and put them on my home screen on my phone[emoji1] LOVE LOVE LOVE ITTTT.....
> 
> Did I already say I just LOVE IT [emoji179][emoji7][emoji179][emoji7][emoji179][emoji7]



You are so incredibly sweet!
I really do feel that this red is a great color that can be used year round. The color is very saturated in Togo. This red isn't quite do bright nor Christmas-y. I think it goes well with all neutrals.


----------



## ayc

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;



wow, the color is gorgeous!! 

congrats!


----------



## hclubfan

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's another one.
> Looks less pink here.  The color really is a chameleon.



Your photos are the first I've seen of this color, texasgirliegirl, so it's so lovely of you to post them for us to see! This looks like such a classic red to me, one you'll always love. It's an absolute stunner!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here's another one.
> Looks less pink here.  The color really is a chameleon.



LOVE. THIS. Major congrats, *texasgirlie*!!! :Gorgeous color.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

hclubfan said:


> Your photos are the first I've seen of this color, texasgirliegirl, so it's so lovely of you to post them for us to see! This looks like such a classic red to me, one you'll always love. It's an absolute stunner!!!



Thank you so much. 
I've been searching for the right red for awhile. 
I greatly appreciate everybody's positive feedback.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

vigeelebrun said:


> love. This. Major congrats, *texasgirlie*!!! :gorgeous color.



&#128536;


----------



## Jadeite

LuvBirkin said:


> K32 Blue Hydra PHW in Evercolor




Makes you want to hug it tight. The colour is intense.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

ayc said:


> wow, the color is gorgeous!!
> 
> congrats!



Thank you so much. 
This year we have a blue red ( grenade), an orange red (tomate) and rouge Hermes to choose from.


----------



## Prufrock613

Stunning color!


----------



## Ethengdurst

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here you go&#128522;



OMG  Gorgeous! Should have this in my never ending wish list.


----------



## Ethengdurst

LuvBirkin said:


> K32 Blue Hydra PHW in Evercolor



What an amazing blue! Congratulations!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Ethengdurst said:


> OMG  Gorgeous! Should have this in my never ending wish list.



Thank you!!
Mines never ending as well....
&#128521;


----------



## Ladybaga

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;



hello sweet lady!
Congratulations on your RED HOT baby!!! Size, color, leather, hardware.... Truly gorgeous and will look spectacular on you!!! I am beyond thrilled and excited for you!!!


----------



## CiiCii

Classic. I love it


----------



## CiiCii

Breathtaking. What a beautiful bag.


----------



## CiiCii

I can't stop drooling over this beauty


----------



## CiiCii

LuvBirkin said:


> K32 Blue Hydra PHW in Evercolor



This color reminds me of Santorini. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## CiiCii

texasgirliegirl said:


> Here you go&#128522;



I love everything about this bag. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## S'Mom

texasgirliegirl said:


> 30cm birkin
> Rouge grenade with GHW
> Togo



Omg what a stunner!!!! Congratulations on a gorgeous red beauty!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Ladybaga said:


> hello sweet lady!
> Congratulations on your RED HOT baby!!! Size, color, leather, hardware.... Truly gorgeous and will look spectacular on you!!! I am beyond thrilled and excited for you!!!



&#128536;
Thank you sweet friend.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CiiCii said:


> I love everything about this bag. Thank you for sharing.



Thanks for your kind words


----------



## texasgirliegirl

S'Mom said:


> Omg what a stunner!!!! Congratulations on a gorgeous red beauty!!!



Thank you S'mom!!


----------



## Lv2013




----------



## Lv2013

My recent purchase. 2 month old daughter's cotton blanket


----------



## klynneann

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;



What a great color!  I especially love it with the GHW. Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

vavavooom said:


> Bought this Kelly belt in gold with gold hardware few days ago
> View attachment 3304989



I love these Kelly belts! You've reminded me that I need to get one.    Congrats, enjoy yours!



Marjan79 said:


> My first and def not last Clic H &#128525;



Classic orange!



LuvBirkin said:


> K32 Blue Hydra PHW in Evercolor



Yay!!  Just gorgeous!!


----------



## klynneann

nxxnnn said:


> Not a recent purchase but just wanted to share my 'Hermes Collage'! Hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303216



Love this!  I would print it and frame it and put it in my closet.  



peppers90 said:


> Macumba Sandals and 90cm Under the Waves to match, looking forward to wearing over Spring Break!



These sandals are gorgeous.  I'd kill myself in them, but they're still gorgeous!  And they match so well with your scarf.  Congrats!



designerloves said:


> View attachment 3303839
> 
> 
> My new scarf and scarf ring!



What a great cw of Marche!  Is it more blue or more purple in the center?


----------



## klynneann

This month's purchase (I'm trying to limit myself to one H purchase a month.  We'll see how it goes...).  It's a special coffret of Eau de rhubarbe ecarlate and Jungle Love Tattoo.  It's a lovely new scent that really says spring/summer to me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

My new to me  favorite, Toolbox 26 in Prune Swift.   The color is very hard to photograph, this is as accurate as I could get. It's quite purple


----------



## momasaurus

QuelleFromage said:


> My new to me  favorite, Toolbox 26 in Prune Swift.   The color is very hard to photograph, this is as accurate as I could get. It's quite purple




This is gorgeous!! Amazing color. Major congrats, lucky one!


----------



## Willowbarb

texasgirliegirl said:


> 30cm birkin
> Rouge grenade with GHW
> Togo



That is utterly gorgeous! I keep coming back to look at it because it's so beautiful; have a wonderful time with her, and thank you for sharing


----------



## Willowbarb

QuelleFromage said:


> My new to me  favorite, Toolbox 26 in Prune Swift.   The color is very hard to photograph, this is as accurate as I could get. It's quite purple



It's very sophisticated; the combination of the shape and that colour really raises the bar for a bag trying to compete with it.

Up until now it would never have occurred to me to think of the Toolbox as sophisticated; I had it slotted into the really cute category. Clearly I was wrong; that is utterly stunning. Many congratulations, and thank you for sharing


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Lv2013 said:


> My recent purchase. 2 month old daughter's cotton blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306288



Precious little hands!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Willowbarb said:


> That is utterly gorgeous! I keep coming back to look at it because it's so beautiful; have a wonderful time with her, and thank you for sharing



Thank you so much!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

klynneann said:


> What a great color!  I especially love it with the GHW. Congrats!



Thanks, Klynneann!
I love reds with GHW &#128522;


----------



## fatcat2523

Gem stone necklace


Use it as a charm


----------



## texasgirliegirl

fatcat2523 said:


> Gem stone necklace
> View attachment 3306502
> 
> Use it as a charm
> View attachment 3306503



Pretty 
What color is your birkin? Is it Epsom?


----------



## Ethengdurst

QuelleFromage said:


> My new to me  favorite, Toolbox 26 in Prune Swift.   The color is very hard to photograph, this is as accurate as I could get. It's quite purple



This is heavenly!


----------



## Ethengdurst

fatcat2523 said:


> Gem stone necklace
> View attachment 3306502
> 
> Use it as a charm
> View attachment 3306503



Lovely mod pic!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Lv2013 said:


> My recent purchase. 2 month old daughter's cotton blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306288



So sweet!


----------



## bagidiotic

Lv2013 said:


> My recent purchase. 2 month old daughter's cotton blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306288


So sweet and comfy looking


----------



## fatcat2523

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty
> 
> What color is your birkin? Is it Epsom?




Yes it is Epsom and rouge H color


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> My new to me  favorite, Toolbox 26 in Prune Swift.   The color is very hard to photograph, this is as accurate as I could get. It's quite purple



This is stunning, QF. Serious congratulations! How do you find the Toolbox to use compared to the Kelly?


----------



## SandySummer

fatcat2523 said:


> Gem stone necklace
> View attachment 3306502
> 
> Use it as a charm
> View attachment 3306503




Gorgeous! What type of stone is it?


----------



## Lv2013

texasgirliegirl said:


> Precious little hands!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Lv2013

Ethengdurst said:


> So sweet!




Thank you!


----------



## Lv2013

bagidiotic said:


> So sweet and comfy looking




It's soft. Hope she likes it!


----------



## OKComputer

Went in to buy the Double Sens, instead walked out with a previous season scarf. Don't know how that always ends up happening at Hermes, but simply love that it does! 
Fantasies Indiennes in violet/fuschia/green
Edit: oh, and also ended up buying two other bags, hence the photobomb


----------



## sparklelisab

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;



NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!  You got the color of the century!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations* TGG*!! I am so happy for you---dang this color is *AMAZING!!*


----------



## sparklelisab

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congratulations dear sparklelisa!  Your new girl is stunning And, to find her brand new after 16 years AMAZING!!!! How can no one in your house like her The two of you can come to my house anytime!
> 
> Oh Thank you my sweet friend!  Too many boys at my house....And I'm bringing the new pup too--only girl in the family!!
> 
> 
> 
> mygoodies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woooohooooo I made the RIGHT decision [emoji317][emoji317] Now I'm determined to get this color no matter what[emoji38][emoji38]
> THANK YOUUUU SOOO MUCH!!! Enjoy this BEAUTY[emoji259][emoji259][emoji259][emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mygoodies,*, I too want gaga when I saw this color and NO OFFENSE to TGG, but her pictures don't even do this color justice. It is the most saturated, luscious color ever!  I hope you find this soul-mate of a color.
Click to expand...


----------



## sparklelisab

OKComputer said:


> Went in to buy the Double Sens, instead walked out with a previous season scarf. Don't know how that always ends up happening at Hermes, but simply love that it does!
> Fantasies Indiennes in violet/fuschia/green
> Edit: oh, and also ended up buying two other bags, hence the photobomb



Beautiful *OK*, one of my favorites. I can't wait to be your twin on this one soon!


----------



## OKComputer

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;



Wow!!!! What a stunning colour!!


----------



## OKComputer

sparklelisab said:


> beautiful *ok*, one of my favorites. I can't wait to be your twin on this one soon!



Do it!!!!


----------



## klynneann

Lv2013 said:


> My recent purchase. 2 month old daughter's cotton blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306288



So so sweet!



QuelleFromage said:


> My new to me  favorite, Toolbox 26 in Prune Swift.   The color is very hard to photograph, this is as accurate as I could get. It's quite purple



LOVE the color!  And with your caducee scarf as well - a perfect match!


----------



## klynneann

OKComputer said:


> Went in to buy the Double Sens, instead walked out with a previous season scarf. Don't know how that always ends up happening at Hermes, but simply love that it does!
> Fantasies Indiennes in violet/fuschia/green
> Edit: oh, and also ended up buying two other bags, hence the photobomb



Is your scarf a 140 cm?  If so, it's actually from this season.  The colors on it are gorgeous!  And congrats on your other bags - they're beautiful!


----------



## CiiCii

Lv2013 said:


> My recent purchase. 2 month old daughter's cotton blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306288



Oh I LOVE this! How very precious


----------



## CiiCii

QuelleFromage said:


> My new to me  favorite, Toolbox 26 in Prune Swift.   The color is very hard to photograph, this is as accurate as I could get. It's quite purple



Gorgeous! Love that color


----------



## QuelleFromage

momasaurus said:


> This is gorgeous!! Amazing color. Major congrats, lucky one!



Thank you!!



Willowbarb said:


> It's very sophisticated; the combination of the shape and that colour really raises the bar for a bag trying to compete with it.
> 
> Up until now it would never have occurred to me to think of the Toolbox as sophisticated; I had it slotted into the really cute category. Clearly I was wrong; that is utterly stunning. Many congratulations, and thank you for sharing



You put your finger on exactly how I feel about it. I wasn't sure about the TB, but in this color and leather it looks sophisticated, but with an edge. I really love it!



Ethengdurst said:


> This is heavenly!



Thank you 



catsinthebag said:


> This is stunning, QF. Serious congratulations! How do you find the Toolbox to use compared to the Kelly?



Hi Cats! I've only had it a few days and it has been POURING rain every day, so I have only carried the TB around the house. I have a feeling it's going to be more used than the Kellys  - this serves a similar function but is more under the radar, holds a lot, and I was fortunate enough to get it at a price where I'm not quite as freaked out as I would be about a new K (my gold K28 is still pristine). This is however my first Swift bag - I love the leather but I will learn quickly how tough it is or is not. Dying to actually carry this bag!


----------



## QuelleFromage

klynneann said:


> LOVE the color!  And with your caducee scarf as well - a perfect match!





CiiCii said:


> Gorgeous! Love that color




Thank you both! I didn't know or think much about Prune, then I saw a Prune Swift wallet in store and loved it as much as I love Raisin  Then I bought this scarf for DH (who'll never get it back now) - and then I saw this bag. I LOVE Prune in Swift. It can be brownish or reddish in some leathers but here it is a rich dark purple


----------



## werner

QuelleFromage said:


> My new to me  favorite, Toolbox 26 in Prune Swift.   The color is very hard to photograph, this is as accurate as I could get. It's quite purple


What divine pairing...and with your new RO jacket--superb!


----------



## Maedi

klynneann said:


> This month's purchase (I'm trying to limit myself to one H purchase a month.  We'll see how it goes...).  It's a special coffret of Eau de rhubarbe ecarlate and Jungle Love Tattoo.  It's a lovely new scent that really says spring/summer to me.



Love the coffret. Is the scent a smaller size? The scarf is lovely, too. I bought the red FP Tattoo and this fragrance


----------



## klynneann

Maedi said:


> Love the coffret. Is the scent a smaller size? The scarf is lovely, too. I bought the red FP Tattoo and this fragrance



Thank you, Maedi!  The scent is the 100 ml size.  Although it comes as a set, it's not a "deal;" it was the same cost as getting the fragrance and scarf separately.  But it does come in a nice box presentation.  What do you think of the scent?  I find it a little sweet, but not too sweet, which I love.  Congrats on your FP!


----------



## EMDOC

vavavooom said:


> Bought this Kelly belt in gold with gold hardware few days ago
> View attachment 3304989




I was looking at this exact one today on H.com. It's a great neutral color. Now I really want to order it.


----------



## Jadeite

Lv2013 said:


> My recent purchase. 2 month old daughter's cotton blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306288




Awww. So sweet


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OKComputer said:


> Went in to buy the Double Sens, instead walked out with a previous season scarf. Don't know how that always ends up happening at Hermes, but simply love that it does!
> Fantasies Indiennes in violet/fuschia/green
> Edit: oh, and also ended up buying two other bags, hence the photobomb



Previous season scarf? That is new for SS16 darling and it's fabulous!!! I love this cw!


----------



## OKComputer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Previous season scarf? That is new for SS16 darling and it's fabulous!!! I love this cw!





klynneann said:


> Is your scarf a 140 cm?  If so, it's actually from this season.  The colors on it are gorgeous!  And congrats on your other bags - they're beautiful!



Indeed, sorry for the error! I think I've just seen it so many times in the store, but it just didn't jump out at me. Except for this time, for some reason. 

Can either of you clarify the silk weights for me? Is the thicker twill in the 140cm new or old? I've been told conflicting things by different SAs.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

klynneann said:


> This month's purchase (I'm trying to limit myself to one H purchase a month.  We'll see how it goes...).  It's a special coffret of Eau de rhubarbe ecarlate and Jungle Love Tattoo.  It's a lovely new scent that really says spring/summer to me.



This is a lovely set!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

sparklelisab said:


> NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!  You got the color of the century!!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations* TGG*!! I am so happy for you---dang this color is *AMAZING!!*



Thank you for that wonderful compliment. 
If I had any doubts about the color. They are gone by now!!
&#128536;


----------



## ka3na20

I just purchased this a week ago and experimented with scarf/twilly


----------



## fatcat2523

SandySummer said:


> Gorgeous! What type of stone is it?



Thank you  the booklet only says hard gem stone. It is very light though


----------



## Metrowestmama

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;



Late to the party but congrats! It's lovely and so suits you. Enjoy!!!


----------



## marbella8

QuelleFromage said:


> My new to me  favorite, Toolbox 26 in Prune Swift.   The color is very hard to photograph, this is as accurate as I could get. It's quite purple



Looks gorgeous and your scarf is spot on! Congrats !


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Metrowestmama said:


> Late to the party but congrats! It's lovely and so suits you. Enjoy!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Feniabrat

Does anybody knows how to post a new thread on purseforum on mobile app?


----------



## Gwapa30

Spring is here. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Greengoddess8

sparklelisab said:


> Greengoddess8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations dear sparklelisa!  Your new girl is stunning And, to find her brand new after 16 years AMAZING!!!! How can no one in your house like her The two of you can come to my house anytime!
> 
> Oh Thank you my sweet friend!  Too many boys at my house....And I'm bringing the new pup too--only girl in the family!!
> 
> Yippee!  I would be heart sick if you didn't bring the puppy!!!
> 
> *mygoodies,*, I too want gaga when I saw this color and NO OFFENSE to TGG, but her pictures don't even do this color justice. It is the most saturated, luscious color ever!  I hope you find this soul-mate of a color.
Click to expand...


----------



## Greengoddess8

klynneann said:


> This month's purchase (I'm trying to limit myself to one H purchase a month.  We'll see how it goes... It's a special coffret of Eau de rhubarbe ecarlate and Jungle Love Tattoo.  It's a lovely new scent that really says spring/summer to me.


Good luck with the one H purchase a month. I know you can do it! You made an excellent choice for this month I love the red JL tattoo. I wish I could wear red! Enjoy


QuelleFromage said:


> My new to me  favorite, Toolbox 26 in Prune Swift.  The color is very hard to photograph, this is as accurate as I could get. It's quite purple


OK, I'm dying!!!!! Since we are both such purple ladies!  I haven't seen prune IRL, yet. Do you like it as much as raisin?  I adore it with my favorite scarf of yours!  Perfect
If, I ever get off this ban hopefully I'll find the scarf and a purple H bag!  Enjoy for me in the meantime


fatcat2523 said:


> Gem stone necklace
> View attachment 3306502
> 
> Use it as a charm
> View attachment 3306503


Such a great creative idea!  I LOVE this idea!!! I already wanted one of these necklaces. But, now I want it even more as a charm


OKComputer said:


> Went in to buy the Double Sens, instead walked out with a previous season scarf. Don't know how that always ends up happening at Hermes, but simply love that it does!
> Fantasies Indiennes in violet/fuschia/green
> Edit: oh, and also ended up buying two other bags, hence the photobomb


So lovely. Enjoy all your new goodies


ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3306964
> 
> I just purchased this a week ago and experimented with scarf/twilly


FABULOUS with the scarf!!! Is this a 140 moussie braided?  Do tell


Gwapa30 said:


> Spring is here. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307171



Congratulations!!! I adore your flowers, too


----------



## Greengoddess8

Lv2013 said:


> My recent purchase. 2 month old daughter's cotton blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306288


How did I miss this precious posting!  Her hands are so beautiful & sweet!  Congrats on your daughter and the sweet blanket. I hope she enjoys it!


sparklelisab said:


> Greengoddess8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations dear sparklelisa!  Your new girl is stunning And, to find her brand new after 16 years AMAZING!!!! How can no one in your house like her The two of you can come to my house anytime!
> 
> Oh Thank you my sweet friend!  Too many boys at my house....And I'm bringing the new pup too--only girl in the family!!
> 
> 
> 
> *mygoodies,*, I too want gaga when I saw this color and NO OFFENSE to TGG, but her pictures don't even do this color justice. It is the most saturated, luscious color ever!  I hope you find this soul-mate of a color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,Thank you my sweet friend! Too many boys at my house....And I'm bringing the new pup too--only girl in the family!! I'm having technical difficulty  Hopefully you will see my response!
Click to expand...


----------



## Little_S

How can I resist this[emoji254] Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Little_S

Gwapa30 said:


> Spring is here. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307171




Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gwapa30

Greengoddess8 said:


> Good luck with the one H purchase a month. I know you can do it! You made an excellent choice for this month I love the red JL tattoo. I wish I could wear red! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I'm dying!!!!! Since we are both such purple ladies!  I haven't seen prune IRL, yet. Do you like it as much as raisin?  I adore it with my favorite scarf of yours!  Perfect
> 
> If, I ever get off this ban hopefully I'll find the scarf and a purple H bag!  Enjoy for me in the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great creative idea!  I LOVE this idea!!! I already wanted one of these necklaces. But, now I want it even more as a charm
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely. Enjoy all your new goodies
> 
> 
> 
> FABULOUS with the scarf!!! Is this a 140 moussie braided?  Do tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! I adore your flowers, too




Thank you Happy Spring


----------



## Gwapa30

Little_S said:


> Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you your Lindy is so yummy! Love rose sakura


----------



## spylove22

Little_S said:


> How can I resist this[emoji254] Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307262



 Very pretty pink! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforbag

Little_S said:


> How can I resist this[emoji254] Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307262




Gorgeous!! what size is it?


----------



## EMDOC

Heavenplay said:


> View attachment 3298605
> 
> 
> 30 Black TC GHW, a bit too slouchy for my liking




I LOVE the slouch!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Gwapa30 said:


> Spring is here. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307171



So pretty in pink!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Little_S said:


> How can I resist this[emoji254] Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307262



Love these pinks for Spring


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Little_S said:


> How can I resist this[emoji254] Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307262



SO pretty and definitely irresistible!!!!


----------



## klynneann

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is a lovely set!!



Thank you, Hermes Nuttynut!



Greengoddess8 said:


> Good luck with the one H purchase a month. I know you can do it! You made an excellent choice for this month I love the red JL tattoo. I wish I could wear red! Enjoy



Thank you, GG!!  January was a complete bust, but I'm doing pretty well with February and March so far.    Can you not wear red at all?  This one is more of a tomato red than a true red.


----------



## klynneann

Gwapa30 said:


> Spring is here. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307171



Beautiful!!  Happy Spring!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gwapa30 said:


> Spring is here. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307171



Be still my


----------



## Little_S

spylove22 said:


> Very pretty pink! Congrats!





texasgirliegirl said:


> Love these pinks for Spring



Thank you ladies 



crazyforbag said:


> Gorgeous!! what size is it?



It's size 30


----------



## Greengoddess8

klynneann said:


> Thank you, Hermes Nuttynut!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, GG!!  January was a complete bust, but I'm doing pretty well with February and March so far.    Can you not wear red at all?  This one is more of a tomato red than a true red.



Nope, I really can't wear red at all;(. Unless it is a very dark blue red...which is actually burgundy! Sometimes, I can wear burgundy. One of the other colors I can't wear is orange! So, this beauty would really not work on me. I bet it is stunning on you!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Little_S said:


> How can I resist this[emoji254] Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307262



Beautiful! No one can resist this!


----------



## Gwapa30

Israeli_Flava said:


> Be still my







klynneann said:


> Beautiful!!  Happy Spring!







texasgirliegirl said:


> Love these pinks for Spring




Thank you girls) All your pictures and nice comments inspires me. Happy Spring!


----------



## Maedi

*Klynneann, *
I love the scent. It is so fresh and sparkly and fits the Pacific Northwest. I think it would mix well with vanilla, too. The scarf/fragrance coffret is a lovely idea.


----------



## QuelleFromage

marbella8 said:


> Looks gorgeous and your scarf is spot on! Congrats !



 Thank you, as you know this is my K replacement but I LOVE it! xo



Greengoddess8 said:


> OK, I'm dying!!!!! Since we are both such purple ladies!  I haven't seen prune IRL, yet. Do you like it as much as raisin?  I adore it with my favorite scarf of yours!  Perfect
> If, I ever get off this ban hopefully I'll find the scarf and a purple H bag!  Enjoy for me in the meantime



GG, I always thought Prune would be somehow much more drab than Raisin. Possibly because French isn't my first language I think of a dry fruit rather than a plum?   But it's similar, a red purple where Raisin is more blue, and I am sure Raisin in Swift (which I don't think exists??) would be really bright, like Raisin Box amplified. This is a wonderful deep purple that works with black, which is what I hoped. I adore it and in this bag I think more than Raisin!!!
You need this scarf!!! 



werner said:


> What divine pairing...and with your new RO jacket--superb!



Why thank you  ...I adore the jacket as well and recommend all three pieces. Green and purple, who would think this would be my new jam?


----------



## Evita98

My new 28kelly in blue nuit. 
This color is exactly mine.^^


----------



## QuelleFromage

Evita98 said:


> My new 28kelly in blue nuit.
> This color is exactly mine.^^


The BEST color. So gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Evita98 said:


> My new 28kelly in blue nuit.
> This color is exactly mine.^^



So gorgeous!!
This color looks very similar to my first birkin ( clemence, indigo with GHW).
So elegant and much richer than black IMO 
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## S'Mom

Lv2013 said:


> View attachment 3306286



These hands are everything!!!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Evita98 said:


> My new 28kelly in blue nuit.
> This color is exactly mine.^^


Gorgeous - the Kelly looks perfect in Bleu Nuit


----------



## Evita98

QuelleFromage said:


> The BEST color. So gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## Evita98

Susie Tunes said:


> Gorgeous - the Kelly looks perfect in Bleu Nuit



Thanks. I love this color!


----------



## Evita98

texasgirliegirl said:


> So gorgeous!!
> This color looks very similar to my first birkin ( clemence, indigo with GHW).
> So elegant and much richer than black IMO
> &#10084;&#65039;



Thanks! I like indigo too. 
My first bag in blue. So excited ^^


----------



## CiiCii

Evita98 said:


> My new 28kelly in blue nuit.
> This color is exactly mine.^^



Very nice. Absolutely love it


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> How can I resist this[emoji254] Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307262


&#128149;Oh my my sakura pink&#128149;
Sooo pretty!! When did you pick her up?


----------



## Greengoddess8

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you, as you know this is my K replacement but I LOVE it! xo
> 
> 
> 
> GG, I always thought Prune would be somehow much more drab than Raisin. Possibly because French isn't my first language I think of a dry fruit rather than a plum?   But it's similar, a red purple where Raisin is more blue, and I am sure Raisin in Swift (which I don't think exists??) would be really bright, like Raisin Box amplified. This is a wonderful deep purple that works with black, which is what I hoped. I adore it and in this bag I think more than Raisin!!!
> You need this scarf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you  ...I adore the jacket as well and recommend all three pieces. Green and purple, who would think this would be my new jam?



It looks and sounds so Devine!!!! Thank you for the Intel, I truly appreciate it
And, yes I need to find the prune CW in this scarf!!!


----------



## Little_S

Orangefanatic said:


> [emoji177]Oh my my sakura pink[emoji177]
> 
> Sooo pretty!! When did you pick her up?




I received a call on Saturday and picked up on Sunday [emoji4]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> I received a call on Saturday and picked up on Sunday [emoji4]



Did you asked for sakura lindy? Or just lindy & turned out to be a sakura pink? 
Its very very pretty~looks like swift,correct?


----------



## Little_S

Orangefanatic said:


> Did you asked for sakura lindy? Or just lindy & turned out to be a sakura pink?
> 
> Its very very pretty~looks like swift,correct?




As you know, I got lindy already but I may have mentioned/requested for Lindy in pink &#129300; yes, it is in swift


----------



## Proud511

Evita98 said:


> Thanks! I like indigo too.
> My first bag in blue. So excited ^^


Very beautiful bag !!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> As you know, I got lindy already but I may have mentioned/requested for Lindy in pink &#129300; yes, it is in swift



So its sort of surprise !!! Love Swift &#128156;


----------



## purplepoodles

Lv2013 said:


> My recent purchase. 2 month old daughter's cotton blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306288




Sweet! Love your daughter's little hands on top of her blankie


----------



## Jadeite

Little_S said:


> How can I resist this[emoji254] Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307262




Very sweet


----------



## Jadeite

Evita98 said:


> My new 28kelly in blue nuit.
> 
> This color is exactly mine.^^




Congratulations


----------



## Lv2013

klynneann said:


> So so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the color!  And with your caducee scarf as well - a perfect match!




Thank you!


----------



## designerloves

klynneann said:


> What a great cw of Marche!  Is it more blue or more purple in the center?




It is definitely more purple, it's a deep rich purple throughout!


----------



## klynneann

Greengoddess8 said:


> Nope, I really can't wear red at all;(. Unless it is a very dark blue red...which is actually burgundy! Sometimes, I can wear burgundy. One of the other colors I can't wear is orange! So, this beauty would really not work on me. I bet it is stunning on you!



Aw, thank you GG!    I love burgundy, I'm glad it works for you.  Dark blue red - so purples then!  I love purple...



Maedi said:


> *Klynneann, *
> I love the scent. It is so fresh and sparkly and fits the Pacific Northwest. I think it would mix well with vanilla, too. The scarf/fragrance coffret is a lovely idea.



Yes, Maedi!  Now that you mention it, there is something of an outdoorsy scent to it, but in a good way.  I will have to try it with vanilla.  Thank you!


----------



## klynneann

designerloves said:


> It is definitely more purple, it's a deep rich purple throughout!



Fantastic!  Enjoy.


----------



## designerloves

Little_S said:


> How can I resist this[emoji254] Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307262




[emoji7][emoji7] that's so beautiful!! Is it Rose Sakura?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Greengoddess8 said:


> It looks and sounds so Devine!!!! Thank you for the Intel, I truly appreciate it
> And, yes I need to find the prune CW in this scarf!!!


You really must, it is such a versatile scarf and this new blend is so soft! Come and be my twin


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Hello.. I am new here. In fact I just made an account so I could reply to this thread... I think I've got a problem. I'm 23 years old. And I got my first Birkin rose lipstick 35 Ghw (from an H store in Ginza, Tokyo) about 3 years ago... I thought that would be my first and last as I had no idea resellers existed then. And then a month ago, my boyfriend introduced me to his aunt who happened to be a reputable H reseller and of course I got an etoupe Togo b30. Two weeks after that, I got a black b30 Epsom from the same reseller. And a week after that, got a Preloved Kelly 32 gold. And now I just preordered a Kelly 32 black. I think I am starting to become an H addict (and not in a good way). How can one resolve such an issue? I need some advice


----------



## Marjan79

Tell the aunt of your BF she is not allowed to sell you anymore Hs.. Stay strong


----------



## designerloves

My boyfriend got me this scarf for my birthday! I didn't think I'd be one to have the same scarf in multiple cw's but I'm in love!


----------



## Marjan79

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3307973
> 
> 
> My boyfriend got me this scarf for my birthday! I didn't think I'd be one to have the same scarf in multiple cw's but I'm in love!




I love that scarf. I get one in pink. But I thought about this one too [emoji5]&#65039; Enjoy wearing it


----------



## Greengoddess8

klynneann said:


> Aw, thank you GG!    I love burgundy, I'm glad it works for you.  Dark blue red - so purples then!  I love purple...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Maedi!  Now that you mention it, there is something of an outdoorsy scent to it, but in a good way.  I will have to try it with vanilla.  Thank you!



I do, too. Yes, purples and greens are my favorite colors!!! And, luckily they are the colors that look best on me


----------



## Greengoddess8

QuelleFromage said:


> You really must, it is such a versatile scarf and this new blend is so soft! Come and be my twin



I WANT to be your twin QuelleFromage!  But, I have been trying to stay on a very strict 
ban Which actually really sucks!  But, I think I need to break 
it for this scarf. It is by my all time favorite H artist after all  I was going to buy it
on H.com awhile ago. But, the CW is gone. I will have to call my SA. Maybe he still has it


----------



## QuelleFromage

Greengoddess8 said:


> I WANT to be your twin QuelleFromage!  But, I have been trying to stay on a very strict
> ban Which actually really sucks!  But, I think I need to break
> it for this scarf. It is by my all time favorite H artist after all  I was going to buy it
> on H.com awhile ago. But, the CW is gone. I will have to call my SA. Maybe he still has it


I think this could end up as another grail/cult scarf   I was on a ban too (and now I'm headed to Paris, how do you think that ban will hold up there.......).


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

my first H bag, my Kelly 40 with PHW


----------



## hopiko

Lv2013 said:


> My recent purchase. 2 month old daughter's cotton blanket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306288



What an adorable picture!  I love the blanket!  Lucky little girl to be swathed in H!


----------



## luxi_max

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3307973
> 
> 
> My boyfriend got me this scarf for my birthday! I didn't think I'd be one to have the same scarf in multiple cw's but I'm in love!




That is very sweet of the bf!  Enjoy the scarf.  Looks amazing!


----------



## luxi_max

Evita98 said:


> My new 28kelly in blue nuit.
> 
> This color is exactly mine.^^




Congrats!  My dream bag


----------



## Jadeite

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3307973
> 
> 
> My boyfriend got me this scarf for my birthday! I didn't think I'd be one to have the same scarf in multiple cw's but I'm in love!




Happy birthday


----------



## CiiCii

My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


----------



## bagalogist

This is breathtakingly beautiful. Such a rare beauty.  Enjoy it for years to come. Congrats


----------



## bagidiotic

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


She's a stunner


----------



## Freckles1

PurseEnthusiast said:


> my first H bag, my Kelly 40 with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308108



Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## designerloves

luxi_max said:


> That is very sweet of the bf!  Enjoy the scarf.  Looks amazing!







Jadeite said:


> Happy birthday



Thank you both!! [emoji4]


----------



## CiiCii

bagidiotic said:


> She's a stunner



Thank you!


----------



## designerloves

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her




Wow! That color is beautiful and the bag looks brand new!


----------



## CiiCii

designerloves said:


> Wow! That color is beautiful and the bag looks brand new!



Agreed. It was a great find


----------



## Sappho

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her




Very gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her



What a very special Kelly bag.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PurseEnthusiast said:


> my first H bag, my Kelly 40 with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308108



You will love this forever. 
Congratulations!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3307973
> 
> 
> My boyfriend got me this scarf for my birthday! I didn't think I'd be one to have the same scarf in multiple cw's but I'm in love!



What a sweet boyfriend. 
I love this scarf.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Oliviavivienne said:


> Hello.. I am new here. In fact I just made an account so I could reply to this thread... I think I've got a problem. I'm 23 years old. And I got my first Birkin rose lipstick 35 Ghw (from an H store in Ginza, Tokyo) about 3 years ago... I thought that would be my first and last as I had no idea resellers existed then. And then a month ago, my boyfriend introduced me to his aunt who happened to be a reputable H reseller and of course I got an etoupe Togo b30. Two weeks after that, I got a black b30 Epsom from the same reseller. And a week after that, got a Preloved Kelly 32 gold. And now I just preordered a Kelly 32 black. I think I am starting to become an H addict (and not in a good way). How can one resolve such an issue? I need some advice



You are likely in good company as far as feeling addicted to Hermes. 
 Since you are going through a reseller you have greater access ( which makes it more dangerous) than most. 
Can you afford all these bags?? You are quite young. 
It's not worth going into financial ruin for handbags...
Stay strong and enjoy the lovely items you already have and perhaps stay away from the boyfriend's aunt's resale shop.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

And the prices are double! Yes I can afford all the bags... For now. But if I keep buying Hs, I'll probably be broke! And that's what I'm afraid of. Yes, I will stay away from the aunt. Period. :'((


----------



## klynneann

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3307973
> 
> 
> My boyfriend got me this scarf for my birthday! I didn't think I'd be one to have the same scarf in multiple cw's but I'm in love!



There isn't a bad cw in this design!  I think multiples are almost inevitable lol.  Happy Birthday!



CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her



Wow!  Chevre.  With Guilloche hardware!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

PurseEnthusiast said:


> my first H bag, my Kelly 40 with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308108


Absolutely gorgeous - congratulations


----------



## Susie Tunes

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


Stunning - the Chèvre in red!


----------



## werner

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


A stunning bag...and the seller is beyond reproach as well. Congratulations on a legacy purchase.


----------



## doves75

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her




So beautiful and very special....and rare. Love the sellier style [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her



Soooo stunning! Amazing and special bag indeed! Congrats!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Just brought her home~ 

Rose Sakura 25 in swift ghw

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## glamourbag

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just brought her home~
> 
> Rose Sakura 25 in swift ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3308547


So pretty. Congratulations


----------



## periogirl28

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just brought her home~
> 
> Rose Sakura 25 in swift ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3308547




Beautiful! Just in time for Spring! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## periogirl28

My recent purchase, mugs from the Carnets d'Equateur line.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

omg look at this beauty [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

The Sakura is so pretty. Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## ayc

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


 


OMG - she is gorgeous!  
congrats!


----------



## designerloves

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just brought her home~
> 
> Rose Sakura 25 in swift ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3308547




Beautiful! I think this is one of my favorite colors ever.


----------



## designerloves

periogirl28 said:


> My recent purchase, mugs from the Carnets d'Equateur line.
> 
> View attachment 3308578




Beautiful!


----------



## Jadeite

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her




Oh my. I too would grab this in a heartbeat. 
Massive congrats


----------



## Jadeite

periogirl28 said:


> My recent purchase, mugs from the Carnets d'Equateur line.
> 
> View attachment 3308578




When will u invite me over for some English tea


----------



## periogirl28

designerloves said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## HPassion

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3308586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg look at this beauty [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Is it sellier in togo? Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

Jadeite said:


> When will u invite me over for some English tea




Whenever you are in town dear! You can choose the H China you like best. [emoji477]&#65039;[emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


This is a special beauty! Congratulations!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CiiCii

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just brought her home~
> 
> Rose Sakura 25 in swift ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3308547



Such a cheery color! Beautiful


----------



## CiiCii

AvrilShower said:


> This is a special beauty! Congratulations!!! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you AvrilShower!


----------



## CiiCii

werner said:


> A stunning bag...and the seller is beyond reproach as well. Congratulations on a legacy purchase.


Thank you! The forum was a huge help to me in making this purchase. You are all so lovely


----------



## CiiCii

Sappho said:


> Very gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you Sappho


----------



## CiiCii

texasgirliegirl said:


> What a very special Kelly bag.


She really is  Though I didn't realize at first just how special, until I insisted the services of Bababebi  I'm very happy with her.


----------



## CiiCii

Susie Tunes said:


> Stunning - the Chèvre in red!


Thank you! Yes the red is VERY saturated in this leather. Very rich. I absolutely love it. It reminds me of the lipstick I used to watch my grandmother put on every morning on the train in Avignon. *sigh* Memories.


----------



## CiiCii

klynneann said:


> There isn't a bad cw in this design!  I think multiples are almost inevitable lol.  Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Chevre.  With Guilloche hardware!!


Agreed! I love this hardware. It's so forgiving


----------



## CiiCii

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3308586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg look at this beauty [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


BEAUTIFUL! What is the leather and size? Absolutely stunning


----------



## CiiCii

Jadeite said:


> Oh my. I too would grab this in a heartbeat.
> Massive congrats


I'm ashamed to say I thought it about her for months before pulling the trigger. When I enlisted the help of Bababebi and found out just how special she was, I snatched her right up


----------



## seasounds

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


 
She is STUNNING!!!


----------



## CiiCii

seasounds said:


> She is STUNNING!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> My recent purchase, mugs from the Carnets d'Equateur line.
> 
> View attachment 3308578



I have my eyes on that ligne as well!!! Such stunning pieces! Congrats! Meow!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3308586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg look at this beauty [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Oh wow.... I think I have this bag's big sister! Is this K28 Ardennes?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just brought her home~
> 
> Rose Sakura 25 in swift ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3308547



So jealous! Love this bag!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her



How did I miss this GEM!??? OMG Chevre aaaaaand the hardware is amazing!!! You lucky lady!


----------



## jacquies

I agree you need to let them know you must slow down. I am grateful that Hermes has a limit of B and K's each year. Also, I only buy from the store. That way if I don't love what I can get I don't buy it. And no added price hike.

This was meant for OliviaV


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have my eyes on that ligne as well!!! Such stunning pieces! Congrats! Meow!



Please share your choices!


----------



## Serva1

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her




Stunning Kelly and love the guilloche hw too [emoji173]&#65039; Congrats on such a spectacular find!


----------



## allyrae

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her




This is sooooo gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Greengoddess8

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3307973
> 
> 
> My boyfriend got me this scarf for my birthday! I didn't think I'd be one to have the same scarf in multiple cw's but I'm in love!


Happy birthday!  What a sweet boyfriend and lovely scarf


QuelleFromage said:


> I think this could end up as another grail/cult scarf   I was on a ban too (and now I'm headed to Paris, how do you think that ban will hold up there.......).


I totally agree about this becoming another cult scarf  I can't believe it is time for your Paris trip!  Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy!!!! Luckily there are so many wonderful things to do in Paris besides shop  But, I have a feeling the ban may not hold out to well there
I can't wait to see what goodies my follow you home


PurseEnthusiast said:


> my first H bag, my Kelly 40 with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308108


Congratulations! She is lovley


CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


I so hope to find a CDC Kelly or Birkin someday!  What a wonderful find, congratulations!  She is gorgeous. 


MRS.Hermes said:


> Just brought her home~
> 
> Rose Sakura 25 in swift ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3308547



In perfect time for Spring!!! So lovely, enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3308586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg look at this beauty [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


Gorgeous!!!!


periogirl28 said:


> My recent purchase, mugs from the Carnets d'Equateur line.
> 
> View attachment 3308578



Oh, I love these periogirl!


----------



## aizawamegamill

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her




Awesome! Do you mind telling us where did you get this bag? From the store or a reseller? Guilloche hardware bags are very rare.


----------



## periogirl28

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> Oh, I love these periogirl!



Thank you! Sipping tea as I type!


----------



## Greengoddess8

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Sipping tea as I type!



How lovely...I wish I could join you. Enjoy!


----------



## Birdonce

No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH 
Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW


----------



## periogirl28

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## luxi_max

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> 
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW




Happy anniversary!  Your B is gorgeous!


----------



## luxi_max

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her




Omg, so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> 
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW




Happy anniversary!


----------



## glamourbag

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW



Happy Anniversary and lovely goodies too!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

periogirl28 said:


> My recent purchase, mugs from the Carnets d'Equateur line.
> 
> View attachment 3308578



SPECTACULAR!!


----------



## Little_S

MRS.Hermes said:


> Just brought her home~
> 
> Rose Sakura 25 in swift ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3308547




[emoji7][emoji7]love RS IN SWIFT


----------



## rainneday

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW



Happy anniversary! Huge congrats on your beautiful B! Wow! 



periogirl28 said:


> My recent purchase, mugs from the Carnets d'Equateur line.
> 
> View attachment 3308578



Perfection. I am dying to see these in person! Congrats! 



MRS.Hermes said:


> Just brought her home~
> 
> Rose Sakura 25 in swift ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3308547



The most lovely pink, congrats! 



Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3308586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg look at this beauty [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Beautiful. Absolute classic. Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> Another photo
> Thanks for allowing me to share &#127800;


Stunning, congrats!


----------



## CiiCii

aizawamegamill said:


> Awesome! Do you mind telling us where did you get this bag? From the store or a reseller? Guilloche hardware bags are very rare.



Reseller: rx.141 she's fabulous!


----------



## CiiCii

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW



Happy Anniversary


----------



## Txoceangirl

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW


Happy Anniversary! Love the goodies!


----------



## Maedi

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW



Beautiful Birkin - a dream - and bracelet. Congratulations on your anniversary.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> SPECTACULAR!!





rainneday said:


> Happy anniversary! Huge congrats on your beautiful B! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection. I am dying to see these in person! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> The most lovely pink, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Absolute classic. Congrats!



Thank you both so much, really enjoying them.


----------



## bagalogist

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW


Have a memorable and happy anniversary.  May you be blessed with many Happy years ahead


----------



## Oliviavivienne

I just got the Kelly 32 today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm so happy


----------



## klynneann

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW



Just gorgeous, birdonce! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Willowbarb

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3309495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Kelly 32 today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm so happy



I'm not surprised that you are happy; that is a truly beautiful bag! 

It's so refined, and elegant; it's guaranteed to make you feel elegant as well, which is a point which sometimes can get lost when people discuss bags. Congratulations, and have a wonderful time with her!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Couldn't agree with you more [emoji170] thank you!


----------



## Purrsey

My first arm charm


----------



## Marjan79

Purrsey said:


> My first arm charm
> View attachment 3309587
> View attachment 3309588




Very pretty! Enjoy wearing it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

My latest addition.. A Kelly 32 in Etain with GHW.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dhfwu

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


Utterly droolworthy. I gasped when your picture loaded, and through the seller feedback thread, I just realized which eBay listing this had been. Your K is even more stunning in your photos than it appeared on eBay. Congratulations, and enjoy her in good health!


----------



## baggylicious

Cabag 31 in prune [emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## CiiCii

dhfwu said:


> Utterly droolworthy. I gasped when your picture loaded, and through the seller feedback thread, I just realized which eBay listing this had been. Your K is even more stunning in your photos than it appeared on eBay. Congratulations, and enjoy her in good health!



You are so correct- the listing photographs did not do the bag justice at all. I am so very happy I consulted with Bababebi - without that I would not have realized how special she was


----------



## CiiCii

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3309495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Kelly 32 today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm so happy


Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## CiiCii

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My latest addition.. A Kelly 32 in Etain with GHW.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3309595


Ah...we're bag twins! Using mine today  She's beautiful on you. Congratulations!


----------



## Txoceangirl

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My latest addition.. A Kelly 32 in Etain with GHW.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3309595



She's beautiful, enjoy!



Purrsey said:


> My first arm charm
> View attachment 3309587
> View attachment 3309588



Gorgeous!



baggylicious said:


> Cabag 31 in prune [emoji92][emoji92]



Love the color and charm!


----------



## HEYNIXON

baggylicious said:


> Cabag 31 in prune [emoji92][emoji92]




Can you remove the other handle? I've always wondered if it screws off like the Herbag.


----------



## Lilpaws

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW


So beautiful! Is that a light mint color? Happy Anniversary- what thoughtful gifts


----------



## baggylicious

-


----------



## baggylicious

nxxnnn said:


> Can you remove the other handle? I've always wondered if it screws off like the Herbag.




What do u mean by remove? Both are attached and cannot be remove if that's what u meant, but u can alternate to use them without the other ones disturbing  if u don't want the unused handle to be visible, u can always tuck them inside. Hope that help


----------



## Bella2015

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3309495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Kelly 32 today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm so happy




Love this bag. It's number one on my wish list.  Can I ask what type of leather it is? Congrats my dear she's beautiful.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Txoceangirl said:


> She's beautiful, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you txoceangirl![emoji8]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

CiiCii said:


> Ah...we're bag twins! Using mine today  She's beautiful on you. Congratulations!




I'm sure yours will be as beautiful... So loving my Kelly!![emoji8] Thanks for the kind words! Pls post a picture.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

baggylicious said:


> Cabag 31 in prune [emoji92][emoji92]



I like this, especially how you dressed it up with the charm.


----------



## CiiCii

xtnxtnxtn said:


> I'm sure yours will be as beautiful... So loving my Kelly!![emoji8] Thanks for the kind words! Pls post a picture.



Here she is, all done up with her twilly


----------



## baggylicious

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I like this, especially how you dressed it up with the charm.




Thanks so much dear. Yes, the charm does make a big difference in the oh-so-plain-but-pretty cabag [emoji9][emoji177]


----------



## labellavita27

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3309495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Kelly 32 today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm so happy




Congrats! How long did you wait for that?


----------



## labellavita27

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3308586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg look at this beauty [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




Gorgeous one of the bags on my wish list.


----------



## hermes_obsessed

Very lucky to have been able to add a black and gold clic clac to my collection today! So happy with it!


----------



## andee

designerloves said:


> View attachment 3307973
> 
> 
> My boyfriend got me this scarf for my birthday! I didn't think I'd be one to have the same scarf in multiple cw's but I'm in love!


I love this cw. Do you have the tag with the number?
Anybody else know it?
It is rather elusive on the Maison sites.

Congratulations!


----------



## pree

I love the hinged bracelets! [emoji177]


----------



## andee

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


This is gorgeous. My favorite red and wonderful leather.
Wow.


----------



## Mandy K

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3309495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Kelly 32 today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm so happy




It's perfection! [emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

CiiCii said:


> Here she is, all done up with her twilly


 

She looks great!!


----------



## Giuliana

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her


Congrats! This bag is simply gorgeous! I saw the listing on ebay, but it looks so much better in your pictures. Hope to see action pictures of this Kelly!!


----------



## theITbag

Just scored this today.  K32 etoupe Togo with GHW.  I'm so happy!!!


----------



## designerloves

andee said:


> I love this cw. Do you have the tag with the number?
> 
> Anybody else know it?
> 
> It is rather elusive on the Maison sites.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!






I hope this is helpful!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Birdonce said:


> No big reveal, but two great goodies!!!! Happy anniversary to me and my lovely DH
> Birkin 35 in craie togo with GHW and amethyst croc KDT with PHW



It is a big reveal and your first B !! Congrats on getting these beautiful items.  Your SA watched out for you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

theITbag said:


> Just scored this today.  K32 etoupe Togo with GHW.  I'm so happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310552



One of my favorites !! Love this color over gold hardware.


----------



## Momo0

theITbag said:


> Just scored this today.  K32 etoupe Togo with GHW.  I'm so happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310552




Congratulations! Beautiful [emoji7] Enjoy!!!

This exact combination has been on my wish list and I'm hoping to be your bag twin soon


----------



## papertiger

pree said:


> View attachment 3310105
> View attachment 3310106
> 
> 
> I love the hinged bracelets! [emoji177]



I find these hinge bracelets irresistible, both of these are wonderful


----------



## klynneann

Purrsey said:


> My first arm charm
> View attachment 3309587
> View attachment 3309588



Beautiful!  Is this curry?


----------



## theITbag

K32 etoupe Togo ghw in a different light at home.  I am in love...


----------



## Purrsey

klynneann said:


> Beautiful!  Is this curry?




I purchased over from my friend and we think it's "beige". Does Hermes carry this color beige? We are not 100percent sure  but I like how it looks on my skintone. Tried on black KDT before and doesn't look quite right on me. And thanks dear!


----------



## Purrsey

theITbag said:


> K32 etoupe Togo ghw in a different light at home.  I am in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310717




Yea gotta be in love! Beautiful.


----------



## luxi_max

theITbag said:


> K32 etoupe Togo ghw in a different light at home.  I am in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310717




Congrats!  She is beautiful!


----------



## Orangefanatic

theITbag said:


> K32 etoupe Togo ghw in a different light at home.  I am in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310717



Beautiful....&#128155;


----------



## Orangefanatic

Purrsey said:


> I purchased over from my friend and we think it's "beige". Does Hermes carry this color beige? We are not 100percent sure  but I like how it looks on my skintone. Tried on black KDT before and doesn't look quite right on me. And thanks dear!



Looks like curry to me as well. I have a jige 29 in curry, with swift leather its a perfect match.
Although I don't like the name of a color called "curry"
&#128517;


----------



## klynneann

theITbag said:


> K32 etoupe Togo ghw in a different light at home.  I am in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310717



Truly beautiful!



Purrsey said:


> I purchased over from my friend and we think it's "beige". Does Hermes carry this color beige? We are not 100percent sure  but I like how it looks on my skintone. Tried on black KDT before and doesn't look quite right on me. And thanks dear!



Whatever color it is, it does look very good on you!


----------



## Purrsey

Orangefanatic said:


> Looks like curry to me as well. I have a jige 29 in curry, with swift leather its a perfect match.
> 
> Although I don't like the name of a color called "curry"
> 
> [emoji28]




Another gf also was guessing it's a curry. I think you gals are all right! Yeah such a nice color (at least on me) H could have named it something else heh.


----------



## SandySummer

theITbag said:


> Just scored this today.  K32 etoupe Togo with GHW.  I'm so happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310552




Beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

theITbag said:


> K32 etoupe Togo ghw in a different light at home.  I am in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310717


The stuff of dreams - congratulations


----------



## Purrsey

Just got these. I'm in a blue mood


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Purrsey said:


> Just got these. I'm in a blue mood
> View attachment 3310963
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310962







theITbag said:


> Just scored this today.  K32 etoupe Togo with GHW.  I'm so happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310552







pree said:


> View attachment 3310105
> View attachment 3310106
> 
> 
> I love the hinged bracelets! [emoji177]




Gorgeous purchases everyone!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

CiiCii said:


> Here she is, all done up with her twilly



The twilly is perfect for your Kelly! I'm using mine with a pink/red and blue twilly.[emoji8]




Sorry for the picture. We're on the bus going to Versailles. Thanks for sharing your Kelly!![emoji7]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her




This is perfect CiiCii! I love red bags! My j28 is in casaque/H, I have an Evelyne in rubis and b30 in pivoine. My obsession for red![emoji8]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

theITbag said:


> K32 etoupe Togo ghw in a different light at home.  I am in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310717




I wished for an etoupe too! Got an etain instead... So happy for you!![emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

CiiCii said:


> Here she is, all done up with her twilly



We are twilly twins! beautiful combo!


----------



## nadineluv

fatcat2523 said:


> Gem stone necklace
> View attachment 3306502
> 
> Use it as a charm
> View attachment 3306503




Gorg!!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Purrsey said:


> Just got these. I'm in a blue mood
> View attachment 3310963
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310962




Beautiful blues! [emoji170]


----------



## nadineluv

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3309495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Kelly 32 today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I'm so happy




Gorg!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Here's my latest K! Bleu Glacier Togo leather - 35cm 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CiiCii

xtnxtnxtn said:


> The twilly is perfect for your Kelly! I'm using mine with a pink/red and blue twilly.[emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3311071
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture. We're on the bus going to Versailles. Thanks for sharing your Kelly!![emoji7]



Looks great on you! I hope you enjoyed Versailles! It's beautiful this time of year!


----------



## CiiCii

nadineluv said:


> Here's my latest K! Bleu Glacier Togo leather - 35cm
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3311133


I LOVE THIS! Wow. Nice color


----------



## CiiCii

AvrilShower said:


> We are twilly twins! beautiful combo!


Thank you! It is a beautiful color


----------



## CiiCii

theITbag said:


> K32 etoupe Togo ghw in a different light at home.  I am in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310717


Congratulations. That's a very pretty bag. Great color!


----------



## CiiCii

xtnxtnxtn said:


> This is perfect CiiCii! I love red bags! My j28 is in casaque/H, I have an Evelyne in rubis and b30 in pivoine. My obsession for red![emoji8]


I too have an evelyne in Rubis! I absolutely love that color! I also have a birkin in Feu and although not red, she satisfies my craving for red


----------



## Ethengdurst

nadineluv said:


> Here's my latest K! Bleu Glacier Togo leather - 35cm
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3311133



I adore bleu glacier! Lovely K! Congrats! &#128525;


----------



## fatcat2523

nadineluv said:


> Gorg!!!!



Thank you.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

CiiCii said:


> I too have an evelyne in Rubis! I absolutely love that color! I also have a birkin in Feu and although not red, she satisfies my craving for red




Me too! Wouldn't hesitate to go for another red anytime of the day.. Haha!![emoji23] Bag twins two times![emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Gwapa30

Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Freckles1

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333




Fantastic!!! What a gorgeous bag!! The color is insane!!!! Congratulations Gwapa!!


----------



## Gwapa30

Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic!!! What a gorgeous bag!! The color is insane!!!! Congratulations Gwapa!!




Thank you so much Freckles


----------



## nadineluv

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333




Wow! What a stunner! I'd take that over a coat for sure!


----------



## nadineluv

Ethengdurst said:


> I adore bleu glacier! Lovely K! Congrats! [emoji7]




Thanks!! Do you have a Constance in bleu glacier? Can't remember. This color has taken me by surprise. I'm sooo happy w it!


----------



## nadineluv

CiiCii said:


> I LOVE THIS! Wow. Nice color




Thanks!!!! This color is a chameleon! Changes colors all day long! [emoji4]


----------



## nadineluv

theITbag said:


> K32 etoupe Togo ghw in a different light at home.  I am in love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310717




Just beautiful!


----------



## hclubfan

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333



Stunning bag Gwapa30!!! Is it blue hydra evercolor? If so, I got the same bag last week, but with phw! Love the twilly you chose to go with it! Congratulations!!


----------



## Gwapa30

hclubfan said:


> Stunning bag Gwapa30!!! Is it blue hydra evercolor? If so, I got the same bag last week, but with phw! Love the twilly you chose to go with it! Congratulations!!




Hi yes hclubfan it's blue hydra in evercolor leather! I think we are bag twins)


----------



## Gwapa30

nadineluv said:


> Wow! What a stunner! I'd take that over a coat for sure!




Thank you nadineluv. Yes the coat wasn't working for me) lol


----------



## Serva1

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333




Congrats Gwapa and great pairing with the twilly. Bleu hydra is such a classic colour and I recognized this beauty immediately. Evercolour is very soft to touch. I need to find out more about this leather.


----------



## Gwapa30

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Gwapa and great pairing with the twilly. Bleu hydra is such a classic colour and I recognized this beauty immediately. Evercolour is very soft to touch. I need to find out more about this leather.




Thank you for your kind words Serva1. There a sheen to the leather like swift. I love it. Can't wait for summer.


----------



## Ethengdurst

nadineluv said:


> Thanks!! Do you have a Constance in bleu glacier? Can't remember. This color has taken me by surprise. I'm sooo happy w it!



I do, good memory!  Its beauty is subtle and elegant, right?


----------



## mp4

CiiCii said:


> My (new to me) Vermilion Chevre de coromandel Kelly (28) with Guilloche PHW hardware. I really love her



Amazing!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333



Wow, what an amazing bag! This blue is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Sappho

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333



Congrats on a stunning K! Blue hydra is an amazing blue!!


----------



## lynne_ross

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333



So goregous! The twilly looks amazing with the bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333



OMG I'm hyperventilating!!! Did u get this in the US?

The twilly is truly perfection as well!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333




Congratulations!! Gorgeous color! I myself walked in to the store to get a pair of shoes for my mom. Ended up buying myself a pair too, and a Kelly in a subtler color...[emoji4]


----------



## Gwapa30

Ethengdurst said:


> Wow, what an amazing bag! This blue is awesome! Congratulations!




Thank you Ethengdurst


----------



## Gwapa30

Sappho said:


> Congrats on a stunning K! Blue hydra is an amazing blue!!




Thank you Sappho


----------



## Gwapa30

lynne_ross said:


> So goregous! The twilly looks amazing with the bag. Enjoy!




 Thank you. Yes I actually was the twilly first before I saw the bag.


----------



## Gwapa30

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Congratulations!! Gorgeous color! I myself walked in to the store to get a pair of shoes for my mom. Ended up buying myself a pair too, and a Kelly in a subtler color...[emoji4]




Thank you. Enjoy your new Kelly) I guess H is so addicting!


----------



## Gwapa30

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG I'm hyperventilating!!! Did u get this in the US?
> 
> The twilly is truly perfection as well!




Hi yes I got my bag in the US. I live in the east coast area


----------



## megt10

Purrsey said:


> Just got these. I'm in a blue mood
> View attachment 3310963
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310962



Love them. Gorgeous colors and the Berline is my all time favorite cross body bag.


----------



## Jadeite

nadineluv said:


> Here's my latest K! Bleu Glacier Togo leather - 35cm
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3311133




Congrats. I just keep thinkig bleu glacier is blue so always get a bit of surprise when I see it in pics


----------



## Jadeite

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333




Intense striking combination.
Did u get the coat ?


----------



## eudo

fInally got black Birkin 30 GHD in Epsom. I have been waited long enough!


----------



## Serva1

eudo said:


> fInally got black Birkin 30 GHD in Epsom. I have been waited long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311851




Congrats eudo, love black birkins and you dressed it so nicely. The Fendi bug has bitten you too [emoji1]


----------



## tabbi001

eudo said:


> fInally got black Birkin 30 GHD in Epsom. I have been waited long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311851



Congrats! Beautiful bag!


----------



## tabbi001

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333



Ooohhh lovely lovely lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Gwapa30

Jadeite said:


> Intense striking combination.
> Did u get the coat ?


Thank you Jadeite. No the coat didn't workout for me unfortunately.


----------



## Gwapa30

tabbi001 said:


> Ooohhh lovely lovely lovely! Congrats!



Thank you Tabbi001


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333




Gorgeous, a perfect spring blue! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nadineluv said:


> Here's my latest K! Bleu Glacier Togo leather - 35cm
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3311133



Soooo pretty dear! The ghw is beautiful on this bag too!!! 
Such amazing colors H creates!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eudo said:


> fInally got black Birkin 30 GHD in Epsom. I have been waited long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311851



Well the wait is finally over but I'm sure she was worth every minute!! Congrats to a true classic beauty!!


----------



## luxi_max

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333




Omg! Merely gorgeous! Such a beautiful color!


----------



## SandySummer

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333




Gorgeous bag and lovely Twilly pairing!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Gwapa30 said:


> Thank you. Enjoy your new Kelly) I guess H is so addicting!




It is... I think I need to go into rehab!![emoji23] Yes, I'm enjoying it! You do with yours too!![emoji8] 

I'd like to share a photo of my Kelly with the twilly and Laduree charm. Thanks for allowing me!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xtnxtnxtn said:


> It is... I think I need to go into rehab!![emoji23] Yes, I'm enjoying it! You do with yours too!![emoji8]
> 
> I'd like to share a photo of my Kelly with the twilly and Laduree charm. Thanks for allowing me!
> 
> View attachment 3311939



Looks great and I love the Laduree charm ~ have one but kept it as a key chain. It's charming.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Looks great and I love the Laduree charm ~ have one but kept it as a key chain. It's charming.




Thank you!!


----------



## hclubfan

eudo said:


> fInally got black Birkin 30 GHD in Epsom. I have been waited long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311851



Such a perfectly gorgeous classic, eudo...well worth the wait!!


----------



## MapleLuxe

A bag.. curently revealing and a beautiful ashtray even though noone smokes in the house!!:lolots:


----------



## Johnylip123

I just picked this up from the Chicago store. I swore that I would never shop there after how they treated me when I came in to get my B repaired. But, I met a great sa (the only good on there in my option) and now my baby is home. [emoji4]


----------



## Princess D

Have been wanting a mini Constance ever since I got my c24 in 2012.  Got offered c24 and Elan in colors that were not right these few years.  My first preference is black with ghw which my SA said was very difficult.  I then resolved to anything but orange or red since my c24 is red.  Today while grocery shopping I got a call from my SA saying she's got a mini for me but didn't say what color .  I went to check it out and there it was!  In my favorite color this season!  Presenting my c18 in blue glacier!


----------



## Gwapa30

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous, a perfect spring blue! Congrats and enjoy!




Thank you ThingumyPoppy


----------



## miweety

Finally a new toolbox from the newest season color, the blue st cyr. The color is refreshing and amazing, with different shades in different lighting. It's looking more to the paler side (in photo) in warm light.. Also couldn't resist pairing it up with 2 twillies!


----------



## HummingBird1

Love, love, love! 

Congratulations!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Princess D said:


> Have been wanting a mini Constance ever since I got my c24 in 2012.  Got offered c24 and Elan in colors that were not right these few years.  My first preference is black with ghw which my SA said was very difficult.  I then resolved to anything but orange or red since my c24 is red.  Today while grocery shopping I got a call from my SA saying she's got a mini for me but didn't say what color .  I went to check it out and there it was!  In my favorite color this season!  Presenting my c18 in blue glacier!
> 
> View attachment 3312003




What a beauty, Princess! Major congrats!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Clic H rose nacarat


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*All these bags are making me swoooooooon!!!! Congrats ladies!!!!!!! *
Hope I will have something new to share soon


----------



## marbella8

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi ladies sorry to interrupt but can't resist sharing this beauty. Just walked in to H to try on a coat and walked out of the boutique with this. Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3311333



OMG- this is such a great blue/ not light, not dark, not candy colored, just perfect!!!!!!! Congrats !!!!


----------



## marbella8

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My latest addition.. A Kelly 32 in Etain with GHW.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3309595



So gorgeous!


----------



## hawcue

Kelly 32 orange poppy


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Hi All! Just got back from Europe 

Had a lovely few weeks in Italy and the south of France. Was on a mission to find the bag to end all bags- a B50. Have been wanting one for so long, and went to enough stores that I thought would find one! Alas, it didn't happen. 

Found countless HACs, B35, B30, K35, and K30s all in beautiful colors. I found that the SA's at all of the stores I went to (Milan, Venice, Florence, Cannes and Monaco) were beyond amazing with Nice being the only poor experience (not even worth your time- they are _not_ nice! -- haha!). 

The trip culminated on our last day with thinking we would be leaving Europe without a bag- everywhere we went, was told that they don't have B50 but to try Paris. Unfortunately that was not in the cards. However, became very close with the SAs at our "home base" store where we stayed the entire time as we had driven to each of the other stores on day trips, and on the last day was offered this beauty below....

Beyond happy. Wasn't exactly what was looking for, but is still a great bag! Have been looking for one for a while, and this is *the best* color!

Introducing this beautiful *Kelly Voyage* in Blue de Prusse / Togo. It is a _gorgeous_ bag in an even prettier color and have to say that am so happy with it! It changes color based on the light going from a lighter blue to a darker blue which makes it so mysterious!   It will be perfect for travel as was able to use it on the trip home, and can't wait for many more!

Photos below


----------



## CiiCii

hawcue said:


> View attachment 3312518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 orange poppy



Gorgeous&#128525;


----------



## CiiCii

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Hi All! Just got back from Europe
> 
> Had a lovely few weeks in Italy and the south of France. Was on a mission to find the bag to end all bags- a B50. Have been wanting one for so long, and went to enough stores that I thought would find one! Alas, it didn't happen.
> 
> Found countless HACs, B35, B30, K35, and K30s all in beautiful colors. I found that the SA's at all of the stores I went to (Milan, Venice, Florence, Cannes and Monaco) were beyond amazing with Nice being the only poor experience (not even worth your time- they are _not_ nice! -- haha!).
> 
> The trip culminated on our last day with thinking we would be leaving Europe without a bag- everywhere we went, was told that they don't have B50 but to try Paris. Unfortunately that was not in the cards. However, became very close with the SAs at our "home base" store where we stayed the entire time as we had driven to each of the other stores on day trips, and on the last day was offered this beauty below....
> 
> Beyond happy. Wasn't exactly what was looking for, but is still a great bag! Have been looking for one for a while, and this is *the best* color!
> 
> Introducing this beautiful *Kelly Voyage* in Blue de Prusse / Togo. It is a _gorgeous_ bag in an even prettier color and have to say that am so happy with it! It changes color based on the light going from a lighter blue to a darker blue which makes it so mysterious!   It will be perfect for travel as was able to use it on the trip home, and can't wait for many more!
> 
> Photos below



That is a very pretty bag. Congrats!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Princess D said:


> Have been wanting a mini Constance ever since I got my c24 in 2012.  Got offered c24 and Elan in colors that were not right these few years.  My first preference is black with ghw which my SA said was very difficult.  I then resolved to anything but orange or red since my c24 is red.  Today while grocery shopping I got a call from my SA saying she's got a mini for me but didn't say what color .  I went to check it out and there it was!  In my favorite color this season!  Presenting my c18 in blue glacier!
> 
> View attachment 3312003



Congratulations! We're twins on the C! Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## Ethengdurst

hawcue said:


> View attachment 3312518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly 32 orange poppy



Takes my breath away! Makes me want one!


----------



## Susie Tunes

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Hi All! Just got back from Europe
> 
> Had a lovely few weeks in Italy and the south of France. Was on a mission to find the bag to end all bags- a B50. Have been wanting one for so long, and went to enough stores that I thought would find one! Alas, it didn't happen.
> 
> Found countless HACs, B35, B30, K35, and K30s all in beautiful colors. I found that the SA's at all of the stores I went to (Milan, Venice, Florence, Cannes and Monaco) were beyond amazing with Nice being the only poor experience (not even worth your time- they are _not_ nice! -- haha!).
> 
> The trip culminated on our last day with thinking we would be leaving Europe without a bag- everywhere we went, was told that they don't have B50 but to try Paris. Unfortunately that was not in the cards. However, became very close with the SAs at our "home base" store where we stayed the entire time as we had driven to each of the other stores on day trips, and on the last day was offered this beauty below....
> 
> Beyond happy. Wasn't exactly what was looking for, but is still a great bag! Have been looking for one for a while, and this is *the best* color!
> 
> Introducing this beautiful *Kelly Voyage* in Blue de Prusse / Togo. It is a _gorgeous_ bag in an even prettier color and have to say that am so happy with it! It changes color based on the light going from a lighter blue to a darker blue which makes it so mysterious!   It will be perfect for travel as was able to use it on the trip home, and can't wait for many more!
> 
> Photos below


Beautiful - the Bleu de Prusse looks amazing in Togo. Enjoy


----------



## ceci

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Hi All! Just got back from Europe
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely few weeks in Italy and the south of France. Was on a mission to find the bag to end all bags- a B50. Have been wanting one for so long, and went to enough stores that I thought would find one! Alas, it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Found countless HACs, B35, B30, K35, and K30s all in beautiful colors. I found that the SA's at all of the stores I went to (Milan, Venice, Florence, Cannes and Monaco) were beyond amazing with Nice being the only poor experience (not even worth your time- they are _not_ nice! -- haha!).
> 
> 
> 
> The trip culminated on our last day with thinking we would be leaving Europe without a bag- everywhere we went, was told that they don't have B50 but to try Paris. Unfortunately that was not in the cards. However, became very close with the SAs at our "home base" store where we stayed the entire time as we had driven to each of the other stores on day trips, and on the last day was offered this beauty below....
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond happy. Wasn't exactly what was looking for, but is still a great bag! Have been looking for one for a while, and this is *the best* color!
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing this beautiful *Kelly Voyage* in Blue de Prusse / Togo. It is a _gorgeous_ bag in an even prettier color and have to say that am so happy with it! It changes color based on the light going from a lighter blue to a darker blue which makes it so mysterious!   It will be perfect for travel as was able to use it on the trip home, and can't wait for many more!
> 
> 
> 
> Photos below




Congrats! We were lucky came across both B50 & K50, but with the XL scale, one that comes with the strap is way more easier to carry around! Enjoy yo the most!!


----------



## Princess D

Ethengdurst said:


> Congratulations! We're twins on the C! Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!




Thanks!!  I have not gotten so excited with a new H color for couple of years.  Blue glacier is just a perfect mix of grey and blue, maybe more grey... I was going to get a bolide 31 in that color but was scared of color transfer in a bigger bag.  The c18 is perfect for getting sth in that color [emoji16]


----------



## Uula

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Beyond happy. Wasn't exactly what was looking for, but is still a great bag! Have been looking for one for a while, and this is *the best* color!
> 
> Introducing this beautiful *Kelly Voyage* in Blue de Prusse / Togo. It is a _gorgeous_ bag in an even prettier color and have to say that am so happy with it! It changes color based on the light going from a lighter blue to a darker blue which makes it so mysterious!   It will be perfect for travel as was able to use it on the trip home, and can't wait for many more!
> 
> Photos below



Congratulations on your find! We've got bag twins! 

It's an absolutely gorgeous colour, the perfect shade of blue, a true chameleon. Also the perfect, albeit sinfully heavy, travel bag. Enjoy it in the best of health.


----------



## bagittude

your kelly is stunning!


----------



## Marjan79

a vintage Hermès hair pin [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## chanelbaby26

eudo said:


> fInally got black Birkin 30 GHD in Epsom. I have been waited long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311851



Omg ...my ultimate dream bag too! Congrats to u! I hope to be your twin bag sis soon &#128525;


----------



## tabbi001

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Hi All! Just got back from Europe
> 
> Had a lovely few weeks in Italy and the south of France. Was on a mission to find the bag to end all bags- a B50. Have been wanting one for so long, and went to enough stores that I thought would find one! Alas, it didn't happen.
> 
> Found countless HACs, B35, B30, K35, and K30s all in beautiful colors. I found that the SA's at all of the stores I went to (Milan, Venice, Florence, Cannes and Monaco) were beyond amazing with Nice being the only poor experience (not even worth your time- they are _not_ nice! -- haha!).
> 
> The trip culminated on our last day with thinking we would be leaving Europe without a bag- everywhere we went, was told that they don't have B50 but to try Paris. Unfortunately that was not in the cards. However, became very close with the SAs at our "home base" store where we stayed the entire time as we had driven to each of the other stores on day trips, and on the last day was offered this beauty below....
> 
> Beyond happy. Wasn't exactly what was looking for, but is still a great bag! Have been looking for one for a while, and this is *the best* color!
> 
> Introducing this beautiful *Kelly Voyage* in Blue de Prusse / Togo. It is a _gorgeous_ bag in an even prettier color and have to say that am so happy with it! It changes color based on the light going from a lighter blue to a darker blue which makes it so mysterious!   It will be perfect for travel as was able to use it on the trip home, and can't wait for many more!
> 
> Photos below



Congrats! Definitely worth the effort in finding it &#128516;


----------



## rediska

I just got the pleasure of bringing home Hermes Birkin 35 in Togo Gris Tourterelle.  So thrilled!


----------



## Serva1

rediska said:


> I just got the pleasure of bringing home Hermes Birkin 35 in Togo Gris Tourterelle.  So thrilled!




Congrats rediska, gorgeous classic bag [emoji173]&#65039; Hope you can post pics when you have time [emoji1]


----------



## rediska

Wow!  Amazing bag in amazing color!  Congratulations!


----------



## rediska

I am still tying to figure out how to post a photo.  I am very new to this Blog.


----------



## momasaurus

I love looking at all these pictures! One of my recent purchases is a barenia Christine shoulder bag, enabled by *QuelleFromage*. It is luscious and soft, but also sturdy.


----------



## Gwapa30

marbella8 said:


> OMG- this is such a great blue/ not light, not dark, not candy colored, just perfect!!!!!!! Congrats !!!!




Thank you Marbella8


----------



## maplemoose

momasaurus said:


> I love looking at all these pictures! One of my recent purchases is a barenia Christine shoulder bag, enabled by *QuelleFromage*. It is luscious and soft, but also sturdy.


No one should pass the opportunity to get a barenia bag. So hard to find one nowadays. Congratulations !


----------



## Blue Rain

momasaurus said:


> I love looking at all these pictures! One of my recent purchases is a barenia Christine shoulder bag, enabled by *QuelleFromage*. It is luscious and soft, but also sturdy.




Christine has been tempting me for a while. Would you please post more action shots? TIA.


----------



## marbella8

momasaurus said:


> I love looking at all these pictures! One of my recent purchases is a barenia Christine shoulder bag, enabled by *QuelleFromage*. It is luscious and soft, but also sturdy.



This is so much cuter on than I expected. I always look at the christines listed online? But never knew how cute they look when worn. Yes, as another poster wrote, more mod shots please. Lovely bag!


----------



## ms08c

eudo said:


> fInally got black Birkin 30 GHD in Epsom. I have been waited long enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311851


Congrats dear!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Marjan79 said:


> a vintage Hermès hair pin [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> So pretty - I love the chartreuse and delicate pattern
> 
> 
> 
> momasaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at all these pictures! One of my recent purchases is a barenia Christine shoulder bag, enabled by *QuelleFromage*. It is luscious and soft, but also sturdy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the perfect shoulder bag and such a simple design - it's ideal
Click to expand...


----------



## Maedi

momasaurus said:


> I love looking at all these pictures! One of my recent purchases is a barenia Christine shoulder bag, enabled by *QuelleFromage*. It is luscious and soft, but also sturdy.



Lovely on you, momasaurus. Congratulations!


----------



## doves75

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Hi All! Just got back from Europe
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely few weeks in Italy and the south of France. Was on a mission to find the bag to end all bags- a B50. Have been wanting one for so long, and went to enough stores that I thought would find one! Alas, it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Found countless HACs, B35, B30, K35, and K30s all in beautiful colors. I found that the SA's at all of the stores I went to (Milan, Venice, Florence, Cannes and Monaco) were beyond amazing with Nice being the only poor experience (not even worth your time- they are _not_ nice! -- haha!).
> 
> 
> 
> The trip culminated on our last day with thinking we would be leaving Europe without a bag- everywhere we went, was told that they don't have B50 but to try Paris. Unfortunately that was not in the cards. However, became very close with the SAs at our "home base" store where we stayed the entire time as we had driven to each of the other stores on day trips, and on the last day was offered this beauty below....
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond happy. Wasn't exactly what was looking for, but is still a great bag! Have been looking for one for a while, and this is *the best* color!
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing this beautiful *Kelly Voyage* in Blue de Prusse / Togo. It is a _gorgeous_ bag in an even prettier color and have to say that am so happy with it! It changes color based on the light going from a lighter blue to a darker blue which makes it so mysterious!   It will be perfect for travel as was able to use it on the trip home, and can't wait for many more!
> 
> 
> 
> Photos below




Congratulations!!! Love BdP, I saw a K voyage before and it's so classy to use for travel. Enjoy your new bag )


----------



## Zenbag

wow, it is so beautiful!!


----------



## Zenbag

wow, i love it!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Anyone mind if I join in...


----------



## Jadeite

Marjan79 said:


> a vintage Hermès hair pin [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3312809




Ahh this is very unique .


----------



## Jadeite

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Hi All! Just got back from Europe
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lovely few weeks in Italy and the south of France. Was on a mission to find the bag to end all bags- a B50. Have been wanting one for so long, and went to enough stores that I thought would find one! Alas, it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Found countless HACs, B35, B30, K35, and K30s all in beautiful colors. I found that the SA's at all of the stores I went to (Milan, Venice, Florence, Cannes and Monaco) were beyond amazing with Nice being the only poor experience (not even worth your time- they are _not_ nice! -- haha!).
> 
> 
> 
> The trip culminated on our last day with thinking we would be leaving Europe without a bag- everywhere we went, was told that they don't have B50 but to try Paris. Unfortunately that was not in the cards. However, became very close with the SAs at our "home base" store where we stayed the entire time as we had driven to each of the other stores on day trips, and on the last day was offered this beauty below....
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond happy. Wasn't exactly what was looking for, but is still a great bag! Have been looking for one for a while, and this is *the best* color!
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing this beautiful *Kelly Voyage* in Blue de Prusse / Togo. It is a _gorgeous_ bag in an even prettier color and have to say that am so happy with it! It changes color based on the light going from a lighter blue to a darker blue which makes it so mysterious!   It will be perfect for travel as was able to use it on the trip home, and can't wait for many more!
> 
> 
> 
> Photos below




What determination! But glad you did have a happy ending


----------



## galliano_girl

My another new Herbag) Love this bags. This is Azur, amazing spring-summer color


----------



## Nankali

Oooo, can I PLEASE join your next trip to H store! I have never been offered a Kelly yet, so can I use your as my lucky charm? 
Congrats on your find, it is beyond gorgeous!



BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Hi All! Just got back from Europe
> 
> Had a lovely few weeks in Italy and the south of France. Was on a mission to find the bag to end all bags- a B50. Have been wanting one for so long, and went to enough stores that I thought would find one! Alas, it didn't happen.
> 
> Found countless HACs, B35, B30, K35, and K30s all in beautiful colors. I found that the SA's at all of the stores I went to (Milan, Venice, Florence, Cannes and Monaco) were beyond amazing with Nice being the only poor experience (not even worth your time- they are _not_ nice! -- haha!).
> 
> The trip culminated on our last day with thinking we would be leaving Europe without a bag- everywhere we went, was told that they don't have B50 but to try Paris. Unfortunately that was not in the cards. However, became very close with the SAs at our "home base" store where we stayed the entire time as we had driven to each of the other stores on day trips, and on the last day was offered this beauty below....
> 
> Beyond happy. Wasn't exactly what was looking for, but is still a great bag! Have been looking for one for a while, and this is *the best* color!
> 
> Introducing this beautiful *Kelly Voyage* in Blue de Prusse / Togo. It is a _gorgeous_ bag in an even prettier color and have to say that am so happy with it! It changes color based on the light going from a lighter blue to a darker blue which makes it so mysterious!   It will be perfect for travel as was able to use it on the trip home, and can't wait for many more!
> 
> Photos below


----------



## Mooshooshoo

galliano_girl said:


> My another new Herbag) Love this bags. This is Azur, amazing spring-summer color


What a stunning colour!


----------



## momasaurus

maplemoose said:


> No one should pass the opportunity to get a barenia bag. So hard to find one nowadays. Congratulations !


Thank you, *maplemoose, blue rain, marbella8, susie tunes*, and *maedi*. Here are some quick snaps for you: the last one shows me wearing it crossbody, but it's a bit of a tight fit, and I would never actually wear it that way. I'm 5' 6". 

This is a great bag. The only downside is that it won't hold a hard 3-ring binder because the sides taper toward the top opening, but a magazine or a soft file folder fits easily. Hope this helps!


----------



## Blue Rain

momasaurus said:


> Thank you, *maplemoose, blue rain, marbella8, susie tunes*, and *maedi*. Here are some quick snaps for you: the last one shows me wearing it crossbody, but it's a bit of a tight fit, and I would never actually wear it that way. I'm 5' 6".
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great bag. The only downside is that it won't hold a hard 3-ring binder because the sides taper toward the top opening, but a magazine or a soft file folder fits easily. Hope this helps!




Thank you for the poses. You look great with Christine. It's very encouraging to see that Christine isn't as wide as I thought. It's kind of a bag that I would wear to the Disney World and stuff it in the locker at the Harry Potter ride without any heartaches.


----------



## QuelleFromage

momasaurus said:


> I love looking at all these pictures! One of my recent purchases is a barenia Christine shoulder bag, enabled by *QuelleFromage*. It is luscious and soft, but also sturdy.


It's gorgeous! Congratulations! I'm so happy I was able to enable  - not only is it beautiful and a lovely piece of Barenia, it looks great worn!


----------



## annika08

My very first twilly. I was hesitant but want to dress up K28 a bit. I think I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Pourquoipas

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3314240
> 
> My very first twilly. I was hesitant but want to dress up K28 a bit. I think I'm liking it so far.




Very pretty. You did well.


----------



## annika08

Pourquoipas said:


> Very pretty. You did well.



Thanks! Now I think I am addicted.


----------



## madisonmamaw

yay i just got back from russia but had to turn down a lovely lovely ostrich picotin lock. was still thinking about it when i was at the bolshoi ballet

so my most recent purchase is the plume 28 white epsom with orange piping!! it is so very classy and understated

thanks to all contributors to old and new plume threads!!


----------



## Jadeite

momasaurus said:


> Thank you, *maplemoose, blue rain, marbella8, susie tunes*, and *maedi*. Here are some quick snaps for you: the last one shows me wearing it crossbody, but it's a bit of a tight fit, and I would never actually wear it that way. I'm 5' 6".
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great bag. The only downside is that it won't hold a hard 3-ring binder because the sides taper toward the top opening, but a magazine or a soft file folder fits easily. Hope this helps!




Barenia is heavenly. Congrats on this special find.


----------



## periogirl28

momasaurus said:


> I love looking at all these pictures! One of my recent purchases is a barenia Christine shoulder bag, enabled by *QuelleFromage*. It is luscious and soft, but also sturdy.



I was just about to pull the trigger on this very bag but realized from the measurements that it would be wayyyy too big on me. Looking at your mod pics, I know it is definitely meant to be yours. My sincere congratulations, wear her in the best of health!


----------



## momasaurus

Thank you *blue rain, quellefromage* (especially!), *jadeite*, and *periogirl *for the Christine love. Glad I could help with the sizing info.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3314240
> 
> My very first twilly. I was hesitant but want to dress up K28 a bit. I think I'm liking it so far.



*annika*, I am loving your new twilly ~ just the right amount of contrast.


----------



## annika08

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *annika*, I am loving your new twilly ~ just the right amount of contrast.


Thank you! It was hard choosing my first twilly.


----------



## Susie Tunes

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3314240
> 
> My very first twilly. I was hesitant but want to dress up K28 a bit. I think I'm liking it so far.


Love the contrast stitching of a gold Kelly - enjoy


----------



## annika08

Susie Tunes said:


> Love the contrast stitching of a gold Kelly - enjoy


Thanks! I


----------



## winks

today I had my last day in the team. after having a fabolous lunch with my boss he said 'let's find a gift at H' and I responded 'oh yeah, it's your wifes birthday next week, right?' 'no no for you' OMG [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] so i've chosen this foulard! loooove it!! thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Vinia

winks said:


> today I had my last day in the team. after having a fabolous lunch with my boss he said 'let's find a gift at H' and I responded 'oh yeah, it's your wifes birthday next week, right?' 'no no for you' OMG [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] so i've chosen this foulard! loooove it!! thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315457




Great choice! Nice boss!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

winks said:


> today I had my last day in the team. after having a fabolous lunch with my boss he said 'let's find a gift at H' and I responded 'oh yeah, it's your wifes birthday next week, right?' 'no no for you' OMG [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] so i've chosen this foulard! loooove it!! thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315457



*winks*- what a great boss !! Congrats on the new scarf.  A lot of us try to hide our H passion at work but your boss seems to be very observant and even appreciates the brand.


----------



## ceci

B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30




BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
RJ Clemence PHW 




Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.




Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby ....... 




I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.


----------



## Orangefanatic

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.



Stunning!!!! Love everything &#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128155;


----------



## Jadeite

winks said:


> today I had my last day in the team. after having a fabolous lunch with my boss he said 'let's find a gift at H' and I responded 'oh yeah, it's your wifes birthday next week, right?' 'no no for you' OMG [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] so i've chosen this foulard! loooove it!! thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315457




You have a good boss


----------



## Jadeite

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.




Congrats on all the purchases 
The greeting card is very matchy with the bag


----------



## alterego

Pre-loved exquisite condition 35cm Rouge H vein-less Togo Birkin with plastic still on the gold hardware.


----------



## Fab41

alterego said:


> Pre-loved exquisite condition 35cm Rouge H vein-less Togo Birkin with plastic still on the gold hardware.



sounds dreamy....


----------



## Lovehermes89

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.



Lovely SO combo!! BE and BA both are totally my favourite colors! Congratulation!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.



Spectacular bags, but I really *LOVE* the bag charm you made!!


----------



## birkin10600

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.



Congrats! Love this combo! &#128525;


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.


Super congrats  ceci
She is heavenly  gorgeusssssss


----------



## ceci

Orangefanatic said:


> Stunning!!!! Love everything [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji171][emoji169]




Thank you Orangefanatic!! [emoji4]



Jadeite said:


> Congrats on all the purchases
> The greeting card is very matchy with the bag




Hello Jadeite! Thank you so much! This is certainly the fun bag to carry! But box leather still make me smile! [emoji56]



Lovehermes89 said:


> Lovely SO combo!! BE and BA both are totally my favourite colors! Congratulation!!



Thank you Lovehermes89! I always want BE & B25. With the SO offer, it was a very smooth & easy decision for me to pick bicolor with BA. [emoji3]



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Spectacular bags, but I really *LOVE* the bag charm you made!!




Thanks for your compliments, Hermes Nuttynut! [emoji4]



birkin10600 said:


> Congrats! Love this combo! [emoji7]




Thank you birkin10600! [emoji4]



bagidiotic said:


> Super congrats  ceci
> She is heavenly  gorgeusssssss




Hehe! You are super helpful too! Thank you Bagidiotic! [emoji8]


----------



## Anchanel79

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.



She is so pretty. And both pair of twillies are perfect. Congratulations!


----------



## ghoztz

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.



amazing color combo!! big congrats to you!!


----------



## bagalogist

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.


Lovely and beautiful purchases. Enjoy them in the best of health. U are such a talented and artistic lady


----------



## Serva1

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.




Congrats ceci, lovely B25 and you found some great twillies to complement this special bag. Thank you for sharing [emoji170]


----------



## tonkamama

ceci ~ gorgeous SO &#128525;&#128525;&#128153;&#128153;. She is stunning!  



ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.


----------



## AvrilShower

annika08 said:


> View attachment 3314240
> 
> My very first twilly. I was hesitant but want to dress up K28 a bit. I think I'm liking it so far.



Gorgeous. The twilly matches your gold kelly so well!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.



Darling I just love your SOOOOOO!!!! It is adorable and the BA accents are perfection with BE!!!! Lovely lovely lovely!!!! All of the matching accessories are spot on as well! Congrats!


----------



## ceci

Anchanel79 said:


> She is so pretty. And both pair of twillies are perfect. Congratulations!




Thank you Anchanel~ It still a hard choice which one I should tie first! [emoji28]



ghoztz said:


> amazing color combo!! big congrats to you!!




Thank you ghoztz! [emoji4]



bagalogist said:


> Lovely and beautiful purchases. Enjoy them in the best of health. U are such a talented and artistic lady




Thank you my dear! It's been long since all mommies hanging out! Hope you've been well & so do your kids! [emoji8]



Serva1 said:


> Congrats ceci, lovely B25 and you found some great twillies to complement this special bag. Thank you for sharing [emoji170]




Thank you Serva1! Lucky to get both designs in a pair! [emoji4]



tonkamama said:


> ceci ~ gorgeous SO [emoji7][emoji7][emoji170][emoji170]. She is stunning!




Thank you tonkamama! Meant to post in action thread you did awesome mix & match with your outfits always! [emoji4]



Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling I just love your SOOOOOO!!!! It is adorable and the BA accents are perfection with BE!!!! Lovely lovely lovely!!!! All of the matching accessories are spot on as well! Congrats!




Yeah IF! Thank you so much!! It's super fun & lucky to get my SO! B25 was ready in 4 months totally out of my expectation! Are you waiting for any? Wish you get your ASAP!! [emoji8]


----------



## ceci

Both twillies designs matches so well...
even DH loves both...not sure which I should tie first?
Happy problem [emoji4]


----------



## Wplijnaar

ceci said:


> b25 so [emoji56] inside b30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> be/ba togo brushed gold
> rj clemence phw
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from alice shirley greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> rose de compass purchased on the date placing the so order ....... Millefleurs du mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> i'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this so opportunity from my lovely sa. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on tpf in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.



&#128076;&#128077;&#128153;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Porquerolles card case in bamboo :


----------



## annika08

AvrilShower said:


> Gorgeous. The twilly matches your gold kelly so well!




Thanks. I want more! [emoji4]


----------



## annika08

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.




LOVE them colors!!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Some goodies I picked up recently. Between these, the Tosca CDC and the preloved black & natural Barenia romance belts I previously picked up, I'm on ban island for awhile. Well, unless a red Hermes bag pops up!


----------



## marbella8

momasaurus said:


> Thank you, *maplemoose, blue rain, marbella8, susie tunes*, and *maedi*. Here are some quick snaps for you: the last one shows me wearing it crossbody, but it's a bit of a tight fit, and I would never actually wear it that way. I'm 5' 6".
> 
> This is a great bag. The only downside is that it won't hold a hard 3-ring binder because the sides taper toward the top opening, but a magazine or a soft file folder fits easily. Hope this helps!



Thanks for the photos, I love it on you what a great find!


----------



## doves75

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.




Congratulations Ceci, love you SO and the matching twillies. Enjoy!!


----------



## ceci

Wplijnaar said:


> [emoji108][emoji106][emoji170][emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji7]






annika08 said:


> LOVE them colors!!!






doves75 said:


> Congratulations Ceci, love you SO and the matching twillies. Enjoy!!




Thank you Wplijnaar, annika08 & doves75! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## weibandy

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.



This is gorgeous amd fun.  Look forward to seeing the twilly tied on.  Post a photo please


----------



## Notorious Pink

I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!


----------



## Poco

Kelly 28cm  Capucine with ghw


----------



## Orangelover12

Pretty shawl!!!!!


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 3317450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317454


Love the cw of this shawl. Just gorgeous.


Poco said:


> Kelly 28cm  Capucine with ghw



Stunning bag. Love it. Congratulations.


----------



## momasaurus

marbella8 said:


> Thanks for the photos, I love it on you what a great find!


Thank you, marbella8.  I hope you find one of those kellys on your wishlist!


----------



## CiiCii

BBC said:


> I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 3317450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317454


Oh I like!


----------



## CiiCii

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.


Beautiful! Love the twillys!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 3317450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317454



*BBC*, it is GORGEOUS, major congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Orangelover12 said:


> Pretty shawl!!!!!






megt10 said:


> Love the cw of this shawl. Just gorgeous.






CiiCii said:


> Oh I like!






VigeeLeBrun said:


> *BBC*, it is GORGEOUS, major congrats!




Thanks so much! After aaaaalllllll this time (18 years?!?) I am finally allowing myself to wear and enjoy these, and I am buying colors I love, not just the "safe" ones. The beauty of H is that even older designs match newer colors of the leather pieces.


----------



## vivelebag

BBC said:


> I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 3317450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317454




I adore Kachinas and you found an incredible cw. Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> Both twillies designs matches so well...
> even DH loves both...not sure which I should tie first?
> Happy problem [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3316372
> 
> View attachment 3316373



Cant get over how beautiful your SO is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Poco said:


> Kelly 28cm  Capucine with ghw



Perfection with the GHW! OMG!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 3317450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317454



Oh darling I just love the Kachinas design!!! I have a summer silk in this design and it's one of my all time favs!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## jpezmom

Poco said:


> Kelly 28cm  Capucine with ghw


Such a beautiful and elegant bag with the perfect twilly - congrats!


----------



## jpezmom

BBC said:


> I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 3317450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317454


Wow!  This is so vibrant and gorgeous! I want this!


----------



## wl5238

Blue paradise Evelyne mini & cape cod pm~


----------



## wl5238

Poco said:


> Kelly 28cm  Capucine with ghw




So pretty!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Poco said:


> Kelly 28cm  Capucine with ghw



Wow! Love it!



BBC said:


> I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!
> 
> It's gorgeous! I've been thinking about finding a 90 and framing it.


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 3317450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317454



BBC,
This is lovely! I am a Kachinas fan, too! I have a 90cm, a 140 summer twill, and a light pink shawl, which was my first Hermes shawl. (It remains my favorite.) I hope one day that the shawl will be reissued! (I'd be in trouble....but a GOOD kinda trouble...:grouch  Enjoy this masterpiece! I swoon over your color way!


----------



## Ladybaga

BBC said:


> I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 3317450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317454





winks said:


> today I had my last day in the team. after having a fabolous lunch with my boss he said 'let's find a gift at H' and I responded 'oh yeah, it's your wifes birthday next week, right?' 'no no for you' OMG [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] so i've chosen this foulard! loooove it!! thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315457



This is so beautiful! What a special present from your boss! I loved your story and know you will treasure this for years to come! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Orangeyouglad

Small toolbox in ultra Violet.


----------



## buffalogal

I've been looking for a pre-loved smaller canvas/leather GP because I couldn't justify paying for a new one, but my all leather 36cm one is soooo heavy. Thanks to the fabulous bababebi helping with authentIcation, this one is mine! It's actually dark blue (Prussian blue?) not black. I love it and it will work well with my mostly denim wardrobe!


----------



## ghoztz

buffalogal said:


> I've been looking for a pre-loved smaller canvas/leather GP because I couldn't justify paying for a new one, but my all leather 36cm one is soooo heavy. Thanks to the fabulous bababebi helping with authentIcation, this one is mine! It's actually dark blue (Prussian blue?) not black. I love it and it will work well with my mostly denim wardrobe!



Always wanted one. Maybe I should really consider of getting it for my birthday this year


----------



## ghoztz

BBC said:


> I caved and bought this new-to-me shawl - Kachinas - I'm in love!
> 
> View attachment 3317450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317454



Absolutely my favorite print!!  Congrats to you!! It is gorgeous


----------



## ghoztz

Poco said:


> Kelly 28cm  Capucine with ghw




How do you like 28?  I've been thinking of getting this size.  I'm afraid it is too small for my daily usage...


----------



## Poco

megt10 said:


> Stunning bag. Love it. Congratulations.





Txoceangirl said:


> Wow! Love it!





wl5238 said:


> So pretty!





jpezmom said:


> Such a beautiful and elegant bag with the perfect twilly - congrats!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Perfection with the GHW! OMG!




Thank you all! I was originally looking for Birkin 25 or 30 but now I am so in love with this Kelly I met this beauty in Paris


----------



## Poco

ghoztz said:


> How do you like 28?  I've been thinking of getting this size.  I'm afraid it is too small for my daily usage...



If you want Kelly as a daily handbag, I think 32 is better.
I don't usually carry much. So it's a perfect size for me. And I like that it's not heavy at all


----------



## CiiCii

Poco said:


> Kelly 28cm  Capucine with ghw



I love that color!


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

I got this two weeks ago in Barcelona while my son was at his soccer camp. So in love with this wallet!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Susie Tunes

buffalogal said:


> I've been looking for a pre-loved smaller canvas/leather GP because I couldn't justify paying for a new one, but my all leather 36cm one is soooo heavy. Thanks to the fabulous bababebi helping with authentIcation, this one is mine! It's actually dark blue (Prussian blue?) not black. I love it and it will work well with my mostly denim wardrobe!


Great buy - love the colour


----------



## Oliviavivienne

I just pre ordered this craie beauty [emoji170] I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Orangeyouglad

Black kelly 28 swift with ghw. Love it! It's so light and dainty. I don't know how to postrich a picture


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Oliviavivienne said:


> I just pre ordered this craie beauty [emoji170] I can't wait to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318841



One of my very favorite H colors especially with GHW, major congrats *Olivia*!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

VigeeLeBrun said:


> One of my very favorite H colors especially with GHW, major congrats *Olivia*!




Thank you my love! I'm sure 15-20days of waiting will be worth it! [emoji85]


----------



## Penelopka

B35, Togo, Cobalt, Palladium HW


----------



## megt10

ceci said:


> Both twillies designs matches so well...
> even DH loves both...not sure which I should tie first?
> Happy problem [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3316372
> 
> View attachment 3316373



OMG your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

wl5238 said:


> View attachment 3318359
> View attachment 3318360
> 
> Blue paradise Evelyne mini & cape cod pm~


Beautiful bag and I love the look of the watch.


buffalogal said:


> I've been looking for a pre-loved smaller canvas/leather GP because I couldn't justify paying for a new one, but my all leather 36cm one is soooo heavy. Thanks to the fabulous bababebi helping with authentIcation, this one is mine! It's actually dark blue (Prussian blue?) not black. I love it and it will work well with my mostly denim wardrobe!


The bag looks brand new. It is really pretty.


loveLuxhandbags said:


> I got this two weeks ago in Barcelona while my son was at his soccer camp. So in love with this wallet!  Thanks for letting me share!


Such a gorgeous wallet.


Oliviavivienne said:


> I just pre ordered this craie beauty [emoji170] I can't wait to use it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318841



Fabulous bag. Love the color it's such a great neutral.


----------



## klynneann

buffalogal said:


> I've been looking for a pre-loved smaller canvas/leather GP because I couldn't justify paying for a new one, but my all leather 36cm one is soooo heavy. Thanks to the fabulous bababebi helping with authentIcation, this one is mine! It's actually dark blue (Prussian blue?) not black. I love it and it will work well with my mostly denim wardrobe!



It will be perfect with your denim wardrobe!  Congrats!


----------



## klynneann

loveLuxhandbags said:


> I got this two weeks ago in Barcelona while my son was at his soccer camp. So in love with this wallet!  Thanks for letting me share!



Love it!  Is it the new rouge tomate color? It's just lovely!


----------



## JlovesR

I just purchased two-tone bearn wallet. Is it supposed to be more expensive than the mono-tone bearn wallet?


----------



## bagidiotic

JlovesR said:


> I just purchased two-tone bearn wallet. Is it supposed to be more expensive than the mono-tone bearn wallet?


Regardless  of  colors prices remain  same
Only leathers  will determined  price difference


----------



## bobkat1991

Well, I have been VERY slow to begin posting pictures to the Hermes forums,but will make up for that slowness by posting three pictures of three recent purchases.  The bracelet came from Hermes.com and the reverse side is Poppy Orange.  The scarf is a Persona gavroche, received this week from eBay (worn with a Mors ring to help it go around my plus size neck).  The bag is a Trim 38 in Black Box, age unknown by the lovely reseller Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Here goes nuttin'.


----------



## Momo0

bobkat1991 said:


> Well, I have been VERY slow to begin posting pictures to the Hermes forums,but will make up for that slowness by posting three pictures of three recent purchases.  The bracelet came from Hermes.com and the reverse side is Poppy Orange.  The scarf is a Persona gavroche, received this week from eBay (worn with a Mors ring to help it go around my plus size neck).  The bag is a Trim 38 in Black Box, age unknown by the lovely reseller Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Here goes nuttin'.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320562




You wear your pieces beautifully [emoji3] Enjoy!


----------



## bunnycat

bobkat1991 said:


> Well, I have been VERY slow to begin posting pictures to the Hermes forums,but will make up for that slowness by posting three pictures of three recent purchases.  The bracelet came from Hermes.com and the reverse side is Poppy Orange.  The scarf is a Persona gavroche, received this week from eBay (worn with a Mors ring to help it go around my plus size neck).  The bag is a Trim 38 in Black Box, age unknown by the lovely reseller Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Here goes nuttin'.
> 
> View attachment 3320535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320562



A marvelous grouping bobkat! Love the bright sunny yellow flats too!


----------



## Fab41

bobkat1991 said:


> Well, I have been VERY slow to begin posting pictures to the Hermes forums,but will make up for that slowness by posting three pictures of three recent purchases.  The bracelet came from Hermes.com and the reverse side is Poppy Orange.  The scarf is a Persona gavroche, received this week from eBay (worn with a Mors ring to help it go around my plus size neck).  The bag is a Trim 38 in Black Box, age unknown by the lovely reseller Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Here goes nuttin'.
> 
> View attachment 3320535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320562



you look like you're really enjoying ur H!!


----------



## bobkat1991

Momo0 said:


> You wear your pieces beautifully [emoji3] Enjoy!


Thank you for your kindness, Momo0!

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bobkat1991

bunnycat said:


> A marvelous grouping bobkat! Love the bright sunny yellow flats too!


Tieks...think I spelled that correctly.  Oh so comfortable
....thank you, bunnycat.

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bobkat1991

Fab41 said:


> you look like you're really enjoying ur H!!


I AM enjoying it!  Let's all just H it up....

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Fab41

bobkat1991 said:


> I AM enjoying it!  Let's all just H it up....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



"H it up"???? u sure? hehe... i might get into serious cc trouble... j/k... go ahead now! H it up!!


----------



## periogirl28

Just sharing some of latest orange boxes


----------



## periogirl28

Its crazy but I actually am most excited about this. Muguet Porcelaine is the latest Hermessence by M Ellena. His take on Lily of the Valley is fresh, green and perfect for me as my favourite perfume is Diorrisimo. Coincidentally M Ellena's mentor M Roudnitska created Diorissimo for Christian Dior and it remains the LotV gold standard. I almost fainted when I found it already on sale in FSH. Worldwide release is timed for May 1 when the French give Lily of the Valley bouquets to friends and family.


----------



## periogirl28

Adding to my collection, little LE pendant on silk, released every year for Saut Hermes. This year it is a prize ribbon charm. As I mentioned,FSH also has a LE Twilly in 1 colourway and a Carre in 2 colourways to commemorate the show jumping competition.


----------



## periogirl28

Set of Chevre pouches, large Enveloppe in Lime, zip pouches in Rouge Tomate and Bougainville. Useful and cheerful!


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Just sharing some of latest orange boxes
> 
> View attachment 3320801


Wow
Looks like you having a fabulous time in paris


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Adding to my collection, little LE pendant on silk, released every year for Saut Hermes. This year it is a prize ribbon charm. As I mentioned,FSH also has a LE Twilly in 1 colourway and a Carre in 2 colourways to commemorate the show jumping competition.
> 
> View attachment 3320803



So cute!!! I can't wait to see the rest my dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Its crazy but I actually am most excited about this. Muguet Porcelaine is the latest Hermessence by M Ellena. His take on Lily of the Valley is fresh, green and perfect for me as my favourite perfume is Diorrisimo. Coincidentally M Ellena's mentor M Roudnitska created Diorissimo for Christian Dior and it remains the LotV gold standard. I almost fainted when I found it already on sale in FSH. Worldwide release is timed for May 1 when the French give Lily of the Valley bouquets to friends and family.
> 
> View attachment 3320802



Ohhh I must try this. I can tell you are excited for this... I think I never saw you write this much 
I  it when ladies really know their H!


----------



## jacjac0311

Couldn't decide which to buy and ended up buying both! 2 brand new KDTs from a reseller.


----------



## jacjac0311

periogirl28 said:


> Just sharing some of latest orange boxes
> 
> View attachment 3320801



you should do a big reveal!!!! would love to see whats inside the box!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jacjac0311 said:


> Couldn't decide which to buy and ended up buying both! 2 brand new KDTs from a reseller.



 BLUE IZMIR


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobkat1991 said:


> Well, I have been VERY slow to begin posting pictures to the Hermes forums,but will make up for that slowness by posting three pictures of three recent purchases.  The bracelet came from Hermes.com and the reverse side is Poppy Orange.  The scarf is a Persona gavroche, received this week from eBay (worn with a Mors ring to help it go around my plus size neck).  The bag is a Trim 38 in Black Box, age unknown by the lovely reseller Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Here goes nuttin'.
> 
> View attachment 3320535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320562



Just darling!!!


----------



## arabesques

periogirl28 said:


> Its crazy but I actually am most excited about this. Muguet Porcelaine is the latest Hermessence by M Ellena. His take on Lily of the Valley is fresh, green and perfect for me as my favourite perfume is Diorrisimo. Coincidentally M Ellena's mentor M Roudnitska created Diorissimo for Christian Dior and it remains the LotV gold standard. I almost fainted when I found it already on sale in FSH. Worldwide release is timed for May 1 when the French give Lily of the Valley bouquets to friends and family.
> 
> View attachment 3320802



Oh you are so lucky!  I can't wait to get to Paris and mid-month to smell itthank you for letting us know it's available already at FSH.  The old Diorissimo is one of my favorites, too, so if this is comparably fresh and evocative of Lily of the Valley, I'm sure to love it.  If you could, could you share a comparison of the two fragrances when worn?


----------



## aluminum_siren

bobkat1991 said:


> Well, I have been VERY slow to begin posting pictures to the Hermes forums,but will make up for that slowness by posting three pictures of three recent purchases.  The bracelet came from Hermes.com and the reverse side is Poppy Orange.  The scarf is a Persona gavroche, received this week from eBay (worn with a Mors ring to help it go around my plus size neck).  The bag is a Trim 38 in Black Box, age unknown by the lovely reseller Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Here goes nuttin'.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320562




I love the Trim. It is such an understated classic. In black box no less! Congratulations on your purchases.


----------



## trishaluvslv

bobkat1991 said:


> Well, I have been VERY slow to begin posting pictures to the Hermes forums,but will make up for that slowness by posting three pictures of three recent purchases.  The bracelet came from Hermes.com and the reverse side is Poppy Orange.  The scarf is a Persona gavroche, received this week from eBay (worn with a Mors ring to help it go around my plus size neck).  The bag is a Trim 38 in Black Box, age unknown by the lovely reseller Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Here goes nuttin'.
> 
> View attachment 3320535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320562


Your smile says it all....H = happiness...You look darling.  That trim is stunning

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## klynneann

bobkat1991 said:


> Well, I have been VERY slow to begin posting pictures to the Hermes forums,but will make up for that slowness by posting three pictures of three recent purchases.  The bracelet came from Hermes.com and the reverse side is Poppy Orange.  The scarf is a Persona gavroche, received this week from eBay (worn with a Mors ring to help it go around my plus size neck).  The bag is a Trim 38 in Black Box, age unknown by the lovely reseller Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Here goes nuttin'.
> 
> View attachment 3320535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320562



Lookin' good!!  I love how you've coordinated everything!


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> Its crazy but I actually am most excited about this. Muguet Porcelaine is the latest Hermessence by M Ellena. His take on Lily of the Valley is fresh, green and perfect for me as my favourite perfume is Diorrisimo. Coincidentally M Ellena's mentor M Roudnitska created Diorissimo for Christian Dior and it remains the LotV gold standard. I almost fainted when I found it already on sale in FSH. Worldwide release is timed for May 1 when the French give Lily of the Valley bouquets to friends and family.
> 
> View attachment 3320802



This sounds just lovely!  Your description has definitely caused me to put it on my list to try.  I don't think I've ever tried anything that included Lily of the Valley, so it will be interesting to see what it's like on me. I'll keep an eye out for it!  And congrats to you!


----------



## bobkat1991

Thank you ALL so much for the compliments!  I don't know WHY I was so shy about posting my pics!

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ceci

bobkat1991 said:


> Well, I have been VERY slow to begin posting pictures to the Hermes forums,but will make up for that slowness by posting three pictures of three recent purchases.  The bracelet came from Hermes.com and the reverse side is Poppy Orange.  The scarf is a Persona gavroche, received this week from eBay (worn with a Mors ring to help it go around my plus size neck).  The bag is a Trim 38 in Black Box, age unknown by the lovely reseller Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Here goes nuttin'.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320562




Congrats bobkat1991! Very lovely looking & especially your smile! [emoji364]


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> Adding to my collection, little LE pendant on silk, released every year for Saut Hermes. This year it is a prize ribbon charm. As I mentioned,FSH also has a LE Twilly in 1 colourway and a Carre in 2 colourways to commemorate the show jumping competition.
> 
> View attachment 3320803




Wow periogirl28! Congrats! What a loot! Can't wait to see more!!! Open! Open! [emoji16]


----------



## bobkat1991

This thread is just the DEFINITION of eye candy!!  Restrictions upon my data usage keep me from commenting upon each and every lovely I see, but I enjoy these pictures SO much!!


----------



## periogirl28

Apologies for taking so long. Had errands to run. Next up, darking SA gave me two choices. I decided I could do with one of these.


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Wow
> Looks like you having a fabulous time in paris




Thank you, I always have a great time in Paris no matter what. I think maybe you are travelling too? [emoji6]


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhh I must try this. I can tell you are excited for this... I think I never saw you write this much
> I  it when ladies really know their H!




Hahaha! Its true. I felt like I was being so verbose typing so much. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

jacjac0311 said:


> Couldn't decide which to buy and ended up buying both! 2 brand new KDTs from a reseller.




I can see why, both are great choices!


----------



## periogirl28

jacjac0311 said:


> you should do a big reveal!!!! would love to see whats inside the box!!




Erm coming up. I need to watermark.


----------



## periogirl28

arabesques said:


> Oh you are so lucky!  I can't wait to get to Paris and mid-month to smell itthank you for letting us know it's available already at FSH.  The old Diorissimo is one of my favorites, too, so if this is comparably fresh and evocative of Lily of the Valley, I'm sure to love it.  If you could, could you share a comparison of the two fragrances when worn?




I will try, much as I love fragrances I don't think I do them justice in my descriptions. I have some vintage, and some of the present Diorissimo versions. I will attempt to do a comparison after my travels are over. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## periogirl28

klynneann said:


> This sounds just lovely!  Your description has definitely caused me to put it on my list to try.  I don't think I've ever tried anything that included Lily of the Valley, so it will be interesting to see what it's like on me. I'll keep an eye out for it!  And congrats to you!




Thank you, I hope you like it too!


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Wow periogirl28! Congrats! What a loot! Can't wait to see more!!! Open! Open! [emoji16]




Thank you dear ceci!


----------



## periogirl28

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you ALL so much for the compliments!  I don't know WHY I was so shy about posting my pics!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




Please don't be shy. I can tell you get so much pleasure from your Hermes items. Do join in the fun!


----------



## periogirl28

Ok so I chose Sakura in the end. SA and DH agreed that it suited me better. Pink. What can I say!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Apologies for taking so long. Had errands to run. Next up, darking SA gave me to choices. I decided I could do with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 3320982



OMG I hope you picked Sukura!!!!!!!!!!!

edit: YOU DID! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG I hope you picked Sukura!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> edit: YOU DID! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!




[emoji8][emoji254][emoji6]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Ok so I chose Sakura in the end. SA and DH agreed that it suited me better. Pink. What can I say!



gorgeous congrats!! was the other glycine?? both are pretty though...


----------



## trishaluvslv

periogirl28 said:


> Ok so I chose Sakura in the end. SA and DH agreed that it suited me better. Pink. What can I say!
> 
> View attachment 3320983


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] 

This us stunningly perfect...it's a Kelly longue?

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## periogirl28

And, so happy to finally pick up my SO! It was ready in 10 weeks and because we were waiting for my SA to come back with an appointment and other delays, I only just collected it. 

Teaser pic, very happy to be cousins with ceci!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> gorgeous congrats!! was the other glycine?? both are pretty though...




Hi dear yes it was Glycine Swift. I asked fkr something small n either colour and I got both to choose from!


----------



## periogirl28

trishaluvslv said:


> [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]
> 
> This us stunningly perfect...it's a Kelly longue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app




It's a Kelly Cut I think, making a comeback.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dear yes it was Glycine Swift. I asked fkr something small n either colour and I got both to choose from!



wow...that's great!! wish i have this luck in paris...and your SO looks amazing..


----------



## HGT

periogirl28 said:


> It's a Kelly Cut I think, making a comeback.




Periogirl28,  congrats!!  Do you mind show us how much stuff can you fit in the Kelly Cut?  Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jacjac0311 said:


> Couldn't decide which to buy and ended up buying both! 2 brand new KDTs from a reseller.





periogirl28 said:


> Apologies for taking so long. Had errands to run. Next up, darking SA gave me to choices. I decided I could do with one of these.
> 
> View attachment 3320982



*jacjac*, very smart of you to take both, major congrats! 

*periogirl*, they are gorgeous, which one came home with you? Have I missed something?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Ok so I chose Sakura in the end. SA and DH agreed that it suited me better. Pink. What can I say!
> 
> View attachment 3320983



Found your post!! I am DYING, that KC in sakura is major envy worthy. Huge congrats, *periogirl*.


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> wow...that's great!! wish i have this luck in paris...and your SO looks amazing..



Why not, you never know! Wishing you lots of H fairy dust! 




HGT said:


> Periogirl28,  congrats!!  Do you mind show us how much stuff can you fit in the Kelly Cut?  Thanks!



I will try, please excuse the delay, lots going on.  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jacjac*, very smart of you to take both, major congrats!
> 
> *periogirl*, they are gorgeous, which one came home with you? Have I missed something?



Just posted a pic!


----------



## periogirl28

Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]



how adorable!! big congrats...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006



Stellar SO, *periogirl*, this has been your week!!! Wowza. Love the contrasting stitching and brushed GHW.


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> how adorable!! big congrats...



Thank you so much dear! You know I would run away with any of your bags, anytime!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Stellar SO, *periogirl*, this has been your week!!! Wowza. Love the contrasting stitching and brushed GHW.



Thank you dear Vigee!


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> Ok so I chose Sakura in the end. SA and DH agreed that it suited me better. Pink. What can I say!
> 
> View attachment 3320983




Was betting you would choose the pink&#128519;.  Drop dead gorgeous.  Great choice!


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006




Love...........&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> Was betting you would choose the pink&#128519;.  Drop dead gorgeous.  Great choice!





tannfran said:


> Love...........&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you so much! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## designerloves

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006




[emoji7][emoji7] soo beautiful!!


----------



## periogirl28

designerloves said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] soo beautiful!!



Thank you very much. Feeling extremely blessed!


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, I always have a great time in Paris no matter what. I think maybe you are travelling too? [emoji6]


That's  great  always  happy time
For me not yet but soon haha


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006


Pg28 
Love your loot and awesome  so
Droolicious


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Pg28
> Love your loot and awesome  so
> Droolicious




Thank you! Nothing much compared to your collection!


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006







periogirl28 said:


> And, so happy to finally pick up my SO! It was ready in 10 weeks and because we were waiting for my SA to come back with an appointment and other delays, I only just collected it.
> 
> Teaser pic, very happy to be cousins with ceci!
> 
> View attachment 3320988




Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!! [emoji7] Indeed my BE/BA & your BE/Sakura are super cute in B25! Aren't those tiny hardware super adorable!!! Let's see they get to have a play date together! [emoji1] [emoji322] Love your choice of Sakura KC too! Congrats!!!


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!! [emoji7] Indeed my BE/BA & your BE/Sakura are super cute in B25! Aren't those tiny hardware super adorable!!! Let's see they get to have a play date together! [emoji1] [emoji322] Love your choice of Sakura KC too! Congrats!!!



Yeah the B and K 25 are really cute sizes!


----------



## bobkat1991

Wow!

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bobkat1991

Bought both from Hermes in the past two weeks.  Necklace is the Kara, in Blood Orange Niloticus Lizard &Buffalo Horn.  Bracelet is the Behapi reversible with one side brown (showed pic yesterday) and this side Poppy orange.

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ceci

bobkat1991 said:


> Bought both from Hermes in the past two weeks.  Necklace is the Kara, in Blood Orange Niloticus Lizard &Buffalo Horn.  Bracelet is the Behapi reversible with one side brown (showed pic yesterday) and this side Poppy orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




Great necklace piece ! It looks fairly large in scale too! Congrats!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

bobkat1991 said:


> Bought both from Hermes in the past two weeks.  Necklace is the Kara, in Blood Orange Niloticus Lizard &Buffalo Horn.  Bracelet is the Behapi reversible with one side brown (showed pic yesterday) and this side Poppy orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


I love this piece... I have the matching CDC I keep thinking if I get it I'll be too matchy-matchy[emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crazyforbag

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006


 


I love your SO!! You are soo lucky!!


----------



## bobkat1991

trishaluvslv said:


> I love this piece... I have the matching CDC I keep thinking if I get it I'll be too matchy-matchy[emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


I would go for it my ownself.....we can get away from matching at least some of the time......the necklace IS a statement piece, but I love it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bobkat1991

ceci said:


> Great necklace piece ! It looks fairly large in scale too! Congrats!!


Thank you, ceci......it is large, but I have enough "abundance" [emoji6] to carry it off....

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sappho

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006




I'm speechless!! What a stunning bag!! Love all your loot!!


----------



## allyrae

periogirl28 said:


> Ok so I chose Sakura in the end. SA and DH agreed that it suited me better. Pink. What can I say!
> 
> View attachment 3320983







periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006




OMG! They are beautiful! I've always wanted a KC but have not been able to score one. And they offered you TWO to choose from?? Lucky! And the B25 is super pretty! Good choices! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Sappho

bobkat1991 said:


> Bought both from Hermes in the past two weeks.  Necklace is the Kara, in Blood Orange Niloticus Lizard &Buffalo Horn.  Bracelet is the Behapi reversible with one side brown (showed pic yesterday) and this side Poppy orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




The blood orange necklace is beautiful!!


----------



## periogirl28

crazyforbag said:


> I love your SO!! You are soo lucky!!



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

bobkat1991 said:


> Bought both from Hermes in the past two weeks.  Necklace is the Kara, in Blood Orange Niloticus Lizard &Buffalo Horn.  Bracelet is the Behapi reversible with one side brown (showed pic yesterday) and this side Poppy orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Love both! The necklace makes a subtle statement, artistic and elegant.


----------



## periogirl28

Sappho said:


> I'm speechless!! What a stunning bag!! Love all your loot!!



Thank you, I am glad it turned out alright!


----------



## periogirl28

allyrae said:


> OMG! They are beautiful! I've always wanted a KC but have not been able to score one. And they offered you TWO to choose from?? Lucky! And the B25 is super pretty! Good choices! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you! Super surprised that these 2 were there on a Saturday.


----------



## bobkat1991

periogirl28 said:


> Its crazy but I actually am most excited about this. Muguet Porcelaine is the latest Hermessence by M Ellena. His take on Lily of the Valley is fresh, green and perfect for me as my favourite perfume is Diorrisimo. Coincidentally M Ellena's mentor M Roudnitska created Diorissimo for Christian Dior and it remains the LotV gold standard. I almost fainted when I found it already on sale in FSH. Worldwide release is timed for May 1 when the French give Lily of the Valley bouquets to friends and family.
> 
> LOV PERFUME is some of the loveliest out there!  I enjoy the one by Tauer, Carrillon Pour Un Ange.  And Diorissimo is GREAT!  Note to self:  must try Ellena's take on this scent......


----------



## bobkat1991

Sappho said:


> The blood orange necklace is beautiful!!



Thank you, Sappho!


----------



## Pursebop

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006


*absolutely breathtaking! and wow, only 10 weeks...thats beyond amazing. I guess the second facility Hermes opened must be expediting the orders  

Do you know if it's true that only bi-color SO's are being offered now? *


----------



## Pursebop

bobkat1991 said:


> Bought both from Hermes in the past two weeks.  Necklace is the Kara, in Blood Orange Niloticus Lizard &Buffalo Horn.  Bracelet is the Behapi reversible with one side brown (showed pic yesterday) and this side Poppy orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


*lovely H treats bobkat1991 *


----------



## Pursebop

*I am grateful I have many sins to confess, here's just one of them purchased in St. Tropez. Poppy B30 togo GHW!*


----------



## bobkat1991

******** said:


> *I am grateful I have many sins to confess, here's just one of them purchased in St. Tropez. Poppy B30 togo GHW!*



WHAT a vavavoom color!  It is lovely!


----------



## SandySummer

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006




Beautiful!!!


----------



## panthere55

******** said:


> *absolutely breathtaking! and wow, only 10 weeks...thats beyond amazing. I guess the second facility Hermes opened must be expediting the orders
> 
> Do you know if it's true that only bi-color SO's are being offered now? *



Last I heard it's only bi colors


----------



## Pursebop

panthere55 said:


> Last I heard it's only bi colors


*thats what I was afraid of! When I was overseas last fall I heard that but was wondering if same would apply for April SO's? *


----------



## Pursebop

bobkat1991 said:


> WHAT a vavavoom color!  It is lovely!


*Thank you my dear, matches your necklace, hehe!*


----------



## panthere55

******** said:


> *thats what I was afraid of! When I was overseas last fall I heard that but was wondering if same would apply for April SO's? *



I guess we will know for sure in few weeks! They are limiting everything these days


----------



## Garolinigirl

Snagged a 35 B in Etoupe PHW at the Denver store. Bought a beautiful periwinkle twilly in a bandana pattern for the handle, a navy silk bag insert, and found a fabulous Hippo Cadena on eBay today. Can't wait to put it on my new baby


----------



## bobkat1991

******** said:


> *Thank you my dear, matches your necklace, hehe!*


Hmmmmmm.....maybe we could work out a lending library for both items between us?    [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ethengdurst

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006



Gorgeous! What a haul you have, your Kelly Cut and your SO are TDF! Congratulations!


----------



## nhoness

My new in, Black Kelly 32 with GHW in Togo leather.


----------



## rediska

periogirl28 said:


> Its crazy but I actually am most excited about this. Muguet Porcelaine is the latest Hermessence by M Ellena. His take on Lily of the Valley is fresh, green and perfect for me as my favourite perfume is Diorrisimo. Coincidentally M Ellena's mentor M Roudnitska created Diorissimo for Christian Dior and it remains the LotV gold standard. I almost fainted when I found it already on sale in FSH. Worldwide release is timed for May 1 when the French give Lily of the Valley bouquets to friends and family.
> 
> View attachment 3320802



Diorissimo is my absolute favorite and has been my signature scent since for almost 40 years!  I would love to try this new scent from Hermessence!  Thank you so very much for sharing!  How does it compare to Diorissimo?  I find their last formulation a bit weak in comparison to older versions.


----------



## periogirl28

rediska said:


> Diorissimo is my absolute favorite and has been my signature scent since for almost 40 years!  I would love to try this new scent from Hermessence!  Thank you so very much for sharing!  How does it compare to Diorissimo?  I find their last formulation a bit weak in comparison to older versions.




At the moment it seems like a slightly greener LotV. True to his style M Ellena has made it very subtle. No heavy oakmoss or musk etc. It may be a little too light for vintage Diorissimo fans. Please try it, you may like a light version for summer anyway. [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

Ethengdurst said:


> Gorgeous! What a haul you have, your Kelly Cut and your SO are TDF! Congratulations!




Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

SandySummer said:


> Beautiful!!!




Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

******** said:


> *I am grateful I have many sins to confess, here's just one of them purchased in St. Tropez. Poppy B30 togo GHW!*




Ooo cousins with you. It is a super bright standout colour indeed!


----------



## periogirl28

******** said:


> *absolutely breathtaking! and wow, only 10 weeks...thats beyond amazing. I guess the second facility Hermes opened must be expediting the orders
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if it's true that only bi-color SO's are being offered now? *




I am waiting for my SAs to get back to me when the SO list is open. Let me check then.


----------



## lil_piggie

nhoness said:


> My new in, Black Kelly 32 with GHW in Togo leather.


 
Such a classic beauty!! 
Is this a custom order?


----------



## lil_piggie

bobkat1991 said:


> Bought both from Hermes in the past two weeks.  Necklace is the Kara, in Blood Orange Niloticus Lizard &Buffalo Horn.  Bracelet is the Behapi reversible with one side brown (showed pic yesterday) and this side Poppy orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


 
the colours are so lovely and they complement your skin tone sooooo well!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Some stressbusters to help me pull through a difficult work week 
Thanks for allowing me to share


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006



Oh my God, how did I miss this?!? STUNNING *periogirl*!!:love eyes:What a fabulous combination with the brushed GHW!  LOVE H blues...they're the best!


----------



## hclubfan

nhoness said:


> My new in, Black Kelly 32 with GHW in Togo leather.



Perfect...just perfect *nhoness!*!


----------



## hclubfan

******** said:


> *I am grateful I have many sins to confess, here's just one of them purchased in St. Tropez. Poppy B30 togo GHW!*



Wowza **********....we all forgive you for your sins!! What a gorgeous little gem...I bet she'll get a lot of play time this summer!


----------



## hclubfan

bobkat1991 said:


> Bought both from Hermes in the past two weeks.  Necklace is the Kara, in Blood Orange Niloticus Lizard &Buffalo Horn.  Bracelet is the Behapi reversible with one side brown (showed pic yesterday) and this side Poppy orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Such gorgeous colors bobkat1991!!  Aren't H accessories the best little pick-me-ups!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> And, so happy to finally pick up my SO! It was ready in 10 weeks and because we were waiting for my SA to come back with an appointment and other delays, I only just collected it.
> 
> Teaser pic, very happy to be cousins with ceci!
> 
> View attachment 3320988





periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006



Oh myyyyyyy!!! So someone sent me a text last night with your pics attached and I nearly passed out! This is the most darling SO on the planet! I can't stop thinking about it and how perfect it is with the RS stitching!!! I love love love it!! Congrats on both of your wonderful beauties!!!!!!!!


----------



## rediska

periogirl28 said:


> At the moment it seems like a slightly greener LotV. True to his style M Ellena has made it very subtle. No heavy oakmoss or musk etc. It may be a little too light for vintage Diorissimo fans. Please try it, you may like a light version for summer anyway. [emoji8]




Thank you so much!  I will definitely try!  Will call today to see if my SA may have some samples.


----------



## bobkat1991

lil_piggie said:


> the colours are so lovely and they complement your skin tone sooooo well!


How kind of you to say this, lil_piggie!


----------



## bobkat1991

hclubfan said:


> Such gorgeous colors bobkat1991!!  Aren't H accessories the best little pick-me-ups!


Yes, they are.....


----------



## bobkat1991

Seedlessplum said:


> Some stressbusters to help me pull through a difficult work week
> Thanks for allowing me to share
> 
> View attachment 3321805



I think I need more stress in my life!  They are all so lovely.....could NOT pick a favorite.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobkat1991 said:


> Bought both from Hermes in the past two weeks.  Necklace is the Kara, in Blood Orange Niloticus Lizard &Buffalo Horn.  Bracelet is the Behapi reversible with one side brown (showed pic yesterday) and this side Poppy orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



*What a lovely set! Lizard is so exquisite! I see you are on a roll with your accessories *


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006



Beautiful and stunning!  Great combination :smile1


----------



## Peggieben

This is my recent purchase.


----------



## seasounds

Bought an Hermes Apple Watch at FSH last week.


----------



## seasounds

My new K28 in Rouge Casaque/Clemence with PHW:


----------



## mygoodies

seasounds said:


> My new K28 in Rouge Casaque/Clemence with PHW:




Many congratulations on this GORG RED K!!! Do you mind posting some mod shots please? I'm contemplating the K25 or K28  
Thanks so much and enjoy the BEAUTY!!!! Lucky girl


----------



## bobkat1991

hclubfan said:


> Such gorgeous colors bobkat1991!!  Aren't H accessories the best little pick-me-ups!



They most certainly are!


----------



## bobkat1991

nhoness said:


> My new in, Black Kelly 32 with GHW in Togo leather.



That is just so classic!  Elegant and can just stand alone!


----------



## bobkat1991

P.S. to all:  if you say something nice to me and I don't respond back with at least a thank you, I'm going to go ahead now and stake a claim to a senior moment type of lapse.  I do think I qualify for that, at 68.  Plus, I have a laundry list of diseases and conditions that sometimes demand attention.

I would NEVER ignore someone's kindness on purpose!!


----------



## seasounds

mygoodies said:


> Many congratulations on this GORG RED K!!! Do you mind posting some mod shots please? I'm contemplating the K25 or K28
> Thanks so much and enjoy the BEAUTY!!!! Lucky girl


 
Taking these using my apple watch. For the record, I'm 5'4":


----------



## seasounds

BTW, I work from home, that's why I'm so casual.


----------



## ouija board

seasounds said:


> Taking these using my apple watch. For the record, I'm 5'4":




I completely forgot that you can take photos on your phone via the watch! Your Kelly looks fantastic on you! Great size and color.


----------



## seasounds

ouija board said:


> I completely forgot that you can take photos on your phone via the watch! Your Kelly looks fantastic on you! Great size and color.



Thanks! They're my first modeling shots.  I'm still getting used to the watch and all the cool features.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

Thanks for your nice comment but not really show what color it is.  . Sorry forgot to "quote" but can't delete it I did another reply.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

klynneann said:


> Love it!  Is it the new rouge tomate color? It's just lovely!



Thanks for your comment.  Not sure what color it is.  Just hard to pass it.


----------



## miweety

Latest Terre Battue, a much more wearable orange.


----------



## periogirl28

hclubfan said:


> Oh my God, how did I miss this?!? STUNNING *periogirl*!!:love eyes:What a fabulous combination with the brushed GHW!  LOVE H blues...they're the best!




Thank you very much!


----------



## periogirl28

miweety said:


> Latest Terre Battue, a much more wearable orange.
> View attachment 3322464




Super pretty!


----------



## Ccc1

seasounds said:


> Taking these using my apple watch. For the record, I'm 5'4":


Your Kelly looks great on you!


----------



## periogirl28

Txoceangirl said:


> Beautiful and stunning!  Great combination :smile1




Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh myyyyyyy!!! So someone sent me a text last night with your pics attached and I nearly passed out! This is the most darling SO on the planet! I can't stop thinking about it and how perfect it is with the RS stitching!!! I love love love it!! Congrats on both of your wonderful beauties!!!!!!!!




Thank you so much! Glad to know you like both! [emoji1]


----------



## Cordeliere

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006



One of the most beautiful special orders I have ever seen.   Some SOs look like the love child of two alien species.   I would be so scared to pick a daring combination for fear it would be a good idea gone wrong.   Yours however could not be any better.  Well done!  You must be in love.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

miweety said:


> Latest Terre Battue, a much more wearable orange.
> View attachment 3322464



SImply enamoured with this Terre Battue orange from H ~ major congrats, *miweety*!


----------



## franhueso

My new Calvi card case in epsom sapphire blue.
Love this wonderful color.


----------



## periogirl28

Cordeliere said:


> One of the most beautiful special orders I have ever seen.   Some SOs look like the love child of two alien species.   I would be so scared to pick a daring combination for fear it would be a good idea gone wrong.   Yours however could not be any better.  Well done!  You must be in love.




Thank you, so kind of you! Sometimes it hard because of the colours which are available and anyway I don't do bi or tri colours so try to avoid too much of a clash! [emoji8]


----------



## seasounds

Ccc1 said:


> Your Kelly looks great on you!


 


Thank you so much!  I've also ordered a canvas crossbody strap in grey from Mautto to give her a more casual vibe.


----------



## seasounds

miweety said:


> Latest Terre Battue, a much more wearable orange.
> View attachment 3322464


 
So cute!  Is this a 27?


----------



## Myrkur

Been a long time since I posted. Here is my latest purchase, my new-to-me Casques et Plumets scarf. Got it NIB at a great deal! 

Can anyone help me with the CW code?


----------



## Myrkur

franhueso said:


> My new Calvi card case in epsom sapphire blue.
> 
> Love this wonderful color.




Congrats! Love Sapphire Blue


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006



This is just gorgeous. I love EB! Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Ok so I chose Sakura in the end. SA and DH agreed that it suited me better. Pink. What can I say!
> 
> View attachment 3320983


Love it. The color is so pretty.


bobkat1991 said:


> Bought both from Hermes in the past two weeks.  Necklace is the Kara, in Blood Orange Niloticus Lizard &Buffalo Horn.  Bracelet is the Behapi reversible with one side brown (showed pic yesterday) and this side Poppy orange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


Love both. 


******** said:


> *I am grateful I have many sins to confess, here's just one of them purchased in St. Tropez. Poppy B30 togo GHW!*


Wow, fabulous color. Congratulations.


nhoness said:


> My new in, Black Kelly 32 with GHW in Togo leather.


Gorgeous. The perfect everyday bag.


----------



## megt10

Seedlessplum said:


> Some stressbusters to help me pull through a difficult work week
> Thanks for allowing me to share
> 
> View attachment 3321805


Retail therapy always helps! Great purchases.


Peggieben said:


> View attachment 3321934
> 
> 
> 
> This is my recent purchase.


Love it. 


seasounds said:


> Bought an Hermes Apple Watch at FSH last week.


I love my H Apple watch too.


seasounds said:


> My new K28 in Rouge Casaque/Clemence with PHW:





seasounds said:


> Taking these using my apple watch. For the record, I'm 5'4":


Gorgeous bag and you look great wearing it.


----------



## megt10

miweety said:


> Latest Terre Battue, a much more wearable orange.
> View attachment 3322464


What a great neutral orange. Congrats.


franhueso said:


> My new Calvi card case in epsom sapphire blue.
> Love this wonderful color.


Love the blue.


Myrkur said:


> Been a long time since I posted. Here is my latest purchase, my new-to-me Casques et Plumets scarf. Got it NIB at a great deal!
> 
> Can anyone help me with the CW code?
> 
> View attachment 3322765
> 
> View attachment 3322766



So pretty.


----------



## megt10

My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.


----------



## Onthego

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006


This is so cute. Love the BE against the soft RS. Please modeling pics if you can.


HGT said:


> Periogirl28,  congrats!!  Do you mind show us how much stuff can you fit in the Kelly Cut?  Thanks!


I want one too. So yes please show what fits inside. Gorgeous.


******** said:


> *I am grateful I have many sins to confess, here's just one of them purchased in St. Tropez. Poppy B30 togo GHW!*


Only the good die young. Sinning and shopping are interchangable in my opinion. Congrats she is a great color.


Garolinigirl said:


> Snagged a 35 B in Etoupe PHW at the Denver store. Bought a beautiful periwinkle twilly in a bandana pattern for the handle, a navy silk bag insert, and found a fabulous Hippo Cadena on eBay today. Can't wait to put it on my new baby


I have this bag in GHW, my most beloved and as TPF says holy grail, its my avatar for the last 4 years.....you will love it.


----------



## Onthego

nhoness said:


> My new in, Black Kelly 32 with GHW in Togo leather.


I love this bag and I know you will tool Congratulationsl.


seasounds said:


> Taking these using my apple watch. For the record, I'm 5'4":


Everything about this picture is perfect. Thank you so much for sharing modeling pictures of a Kelly 28 that we are all so happy to see. You didnt just give us 1 picture we got 2 with different poses. Also you are so clever about the iphone. I have the H iphone and have never tried taking a picture. Thank you for reminding me. Oh and the bag is perfect.


seasounds said:


> BTW, I work from home, that's why I'm so casual.


So that bag color and size work perfect casual or dressy. You look fantastic and the background is lovely.


----------



## Myrkur

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.



Beautiful! Love Swift


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.



Meg this is stunning and so fresh for spring and summer and in your climate all year round. How perfect it is a 28. I am confident soon you will post modeling pics. Is this your first 28? 
I am still on the hunt for that 28 or I will take a 25. But for my daily schlep of junk in my bag the 32 is working great. Beautiful color.......Congratulations, great find.


----------



## seasounds

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.


 
Love the color.  Makes me yearn for a beautiful topical beach.  Wear her in good health!


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.



Oh meg10, this is so gorgeous!!  What a fabulous year-round color for your locale!


----------



## seasounds

Onthego said:


> Everything about this picture is perfect. Thank you so much for sharing modeling pictures of a Kelly 28 that we are all so happy to see. You didnt just give us 1 picture we got 2 with different poses. Also you are so clever about the iphone. I have the H iphone and have never tried taking a picture. Thank you for reminding me. Oh and the bag is perfect.
> 
> So that bag color and size work perfect casual or dressy. You look fantastic and the background is lovely.


 
Thanks, Onethego!  I'm such a newbie with the watch and phone.  So glad I could figure out how to take the pics.  Thank you for your kind compliments.


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.


She is stunning


----------



## bagalogist

bobkat1991 said:


> Well, I have been VERY slow to begin posting pictures to the Hermes forums,but will make up for that slowness by posting three pictures of three recent purchases.  The bracelet came from Hermes.com and the reverse side is Poppy Orange.  The scarf is a Persona gavroche, received this week from eBay (worn with a Mors ring to help it go around my plus size neck).  The bag is a Trim 38 in Black Box, age unknown by the lovely reseller Ann's Fabulous Finds.  Here goes nuttin'.
> 
> View attachment 3320535
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320562


Bobkat,
Congrats on your purchases. Love your cheerful smile. Your joy is infectious


----------



## bobkat1991

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.


I LOVE blue!!  That bag is so pretty!  Wear it in good health.

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bobkat1991

bagalogist said:


> Bobkat,
> Congrats on your purchases. Love your cheerful smile. Your joy is infectious


Thank you much!

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Just sharing some of latest orange boxes
> 
> View attachment 3320801


My dear, at the rate you are going, it's a good idea to do quarterly stock taking of your H treasures. 

So happy for u. You got me excited about the new scent &#129300;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.



*What the...
Where the...

I'm in shock!!! This is my second HG color so I'm in complete and utter shock and awe! LOVE IT!!!! Congrats!!! Where did you find her??*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

seasounds said:


> Bought an Hermes Apple Watch at FSH last week.





seasounds said:


> My new K28 in Rouge Casaque/Clemence with PHW:



*seasounds*, you have exquisite taste ~ love both of these H items, they are perfection!


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> *What the...
> Where the...
> 
> I'm in shock!!! This is my second HG color so I'm in complete and utter shock and awe! LOVE IT!!!! Congrats!!! Where did you find her??*




Exactly [emoji85][emoji7]


----------



## seasounds

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *seasounds*, you have exquisite taste ~ love both of these H items, they are perfection!


 
You are too kind.  I share your good taste in loving Laduree marcarons!


----------



## allyrae

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.







seasounds said:


> My new K28 in Rouge Casaque/Clemence with PHW:




Beautiful Ks!!! Congrats! I would love to have a K28 in these bright gorgeous colors! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## allyrae

DH was in Düsseldorf on a biz trip and of course popped by the H store  but couldn't find anything I like, although the SA was super patient and showed him practically everything they had. Not much in terms of bags and accessories. 
On his way home, he transited through Frankfurt airport and got these little candies for me to make up for no bag haha.


----------



## Tall1Grl

allyrae said:


> DH was in Düsseldorf on a biz trip and of course popped by the H store  but couldn't find anything I like, although the SA was super patient and showed him practically everything they had. Not much in terms of bags and accessories.
> On his way home, he transited through Frankfurt airport and got these little candies for me to make up for no bag haha.
> View attachment 3323210



Allyrae! Is that a colvert cdc AND mississippienes colvert kd?!!!


----------



## Ccc1

seasounds said:


> Thank you so much!  I've also ordered a canvas crossbody strap in grey from Mautto to give her a more casual vibe.


Please post modeling pics. TIA


----------



## allyrae

Tall1Grl said:


> Allyrae! Is that a colvert cdc AND mississippienes colvert kd?!!!




How sharp you are! [emoji7] The KD is indeed mississippiensis colvert but the CDC is Bleu Izmir. I keep telling myself I've got too many GHW and need more PHW but I or my DH still end up buying GHW! [emoji12]


----------



## lms910

franhueso said:


> My new Calvi card case in epsom sapphire blue.
> 
> Love this wonderful color.




Love my Calvi! Been an LV fan of SLGs for a long time but this and the Bastia made me an H fan too!


----------



## miweety

seasounds said:


> So cute!  Is this a 27?




Thanks! I'm loving the bolide, it's really classic and functional. This is a 31.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Hello! I didn't get the craie b30 but I got this instead [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] crevette b30 Ghw


----------



## Oliviavivienne




----------



## franhueso

Myrkur said:


> Congrats! Love Sapphire Blue


Thanks


----------



## franhueso

lms910 said:


> Love my Calvi! Been an LV fan of SLGs for a long time but this and the Bastia made me an H fan too!



Yes. I think they are very useful


----------



## Tall1Grl

allyrae said:


> How sharp you are! [emoji7] The KD is indeed mississippiensis colvert but the CDC is Bleu Izmir. I keep telling myself I've got too many GHW and need more PHW but I or my DH still end up buying GHW! [emoji12]



Excellent choices!! Hubby is awesome! And I love GHW but seem to get PHW!   Super congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> My dear, at the rate you are going, it's a good idea to do quarterly stock taking of your H treasures.
> 
> So happy for u. You got me excited about the new scent &#129300;




[emoji12][emoji1][emoji16] Thank you dear!


----------



## periogirl28

Onthego said:


> This is so cute. Love the BE against the soft RS. Please modeling pics if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> I want one too. So yes please show what fits inside. Gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the good die young. Sinning and shopping are interchangable in my opinion. Congrats she is a great color.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this bag in GHW, my most beloved and as TPF says holy grail, its my avatar for the last 4 years.....you will love it.




Thank you! I will try, but later on as its not convenient at present.


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.




Congrats! It's a stunning colour and I know it will suit you very well!


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> Love it. The color is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Love both.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, fabulous color. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. The perfect everyday bag.




Thank you megt!


----------



## megt10

Myrkur said:


> Beautiful! Love Swift


Thank. I only have a Berline in swift so I wasn't sure about the Kelly. I wore her yesterday until it started raining here and I agree I am loving swift too.


Onthego said:


> Meg this is stunning and so fresh for spring and summer and in your climate all year round. How perfect it is a 28. I am confident soon you will post modeling pics. Is this your first 28?
> I am still on the hunt for that 28 or I will take a 25. But for my daily schlep of junk in my bag the 32 is working great. Beautiful color.......Congratulations, great find.


I took a selfie for friends. I will get a good picture when it stops raining in about a week, lol. I have 3 bags all in blue. Turquoise B 30, K 28 Lagoon, and BA Berline. I was worried they would all be too much alike but they are all different shades and as others have posted a good color for year round SoCal weather. This is my 2nd K both are 28s. I used to have a 35 that was just way too big for me. In fact, I didn't think that I would ever want a K based on my 35 experience. A friend here convinced me to try the 28 and for me it is a perfect size. I don't carry a lot of stuff on a daily basis.


seasounds said:


> Love the color.  Makes me yearn for a beautiful topical beach.  Wear her in good health!


Thank you. The color is very hard to accurately capture. It has more green undertones than the pictures show.


hclubfan said:


> Oh meg10, this is so gorgeous!!  What a fabulous year-round color for your locale!


Thank you.


bagidiotic said:


> She is stunning


Thanks so much. I love how lightweight the swift leather is too.


bobkat1991 said:


> I LOVE blue!!  That bag is so pretty!  Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> *What the...
> Where the...
> 
> I'm in shock!!! This is my second HG color so I'm in complete and utter shock and awe! LOVE IT!!!! Congrats!!! Where did you find her??*


Thank you, IF! I was lucky to find her new from a fabulous PF member at a very fair price. I just peeled off all the hardware stickers. I can totally see you with this color. It is hard to capture the green undertones.


allyrae said:


> DH was in Düsseldorf on a biz trip and of course popped by the H store  but couldn't find anything I like, although the SA was super patient and showed him practically everything they had. Not much in terms of bags and accessories.
> On his way home, he transited through Frankfurt airport and got these little candies for me to make up for no bag haha.
> View attachment 3323210


What an amazing DH you have. Fantastic purchases. 


Oliviavivienne said:


> Hello! I didn't get the craie b30 but I got this instead [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] crevette b30 Ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323390


Oh, I love Crevette. It is such a beautiful color. I have it in a Bolide. Goes with almost everything I own.


periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! It's a stunning colour and I know it will suit you very well!


Thank you.


----------



## Gigi Loves

Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW


----------



## seasounds

Oliviavivienne said:


> Hello! I didn't get the craie b30 but I got this instead [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] crevette b30 Ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323390


 
How Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## seasounds

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW


 
Fantastic size!  How tall are you?  I was also considering asking for a K25.  Thanks!


----------



## Gigi Loves

seasounds said:


> Fantastic size!  How tall are you?  I was also considering asking for a K25.  Thanks!



I'm around 1.64m (5'5"?), and the bag was not that small, I could fit my Kelly wallet inside.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW




Lovely [emoji7]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

seasounds said:


> How Beautiful!  Congratulations!




Thank you my love [emoji170]


----------



## megt10

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW



Love it. Congratulations. I think my next Kelly is going to be a 25 if I can find one.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

nhoness said:


> My new in, Black Kelly 32 with GHW in Togo leather.




 I am in love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

megt10 said:


> Thank you, IF! I was lucky to find her new from a fabulous PF member at a very fair price. I just peeled off all the hardware stickers. I can totally see you with this color. It is hard to capture the green undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> What an amazing DH you have. Fantastic purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love Crevette. It is such a beautiful color. I have it in a Bolide. Goes with almost everything I own.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Please share photos of your bolide [emoji7]


----------



## Gigi Loves

Oliviavivienne said:


> Lovely [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Kelly_76

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW




What a beautiful colour.
She looks absolutely lovely on you.
Congrats!


----------



## megt10

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW





Oliviavivienne said:


> Please share photos of your bolide [emoji7]



Found one.


----------



## marbella8

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.



Oh Meg, this is gorgeous, swift, blue, and a 28, what a score!!!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3323391


This is so lovely..I just adore this color!  Enjoy dear

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## marbella8

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3323391



I would take crevette over craie any day. Congrats on this beautiful bag!


----------



## marbella8

Myrkur said:


> Been a long time since I posted. Here is my latest purchase, my new-to-me Casques et Plumets scarf. Got it NIB at a great deal!
> 
> Can anyone help me with the CW code?
> 
> View attachment 3322765
> 
> View attachment 3322766



What beautiful colors on that scarf, complements the bag perfectly.
Congrats, wish I could help you with the CW. 

What color and leather is your Kelly. I have a marine box, looks similar, but am loving the blue on yours.


----------



## Gigi Loves

megt10 said:


> Love it. Congratulations. I think my next Kelly is going to be a 25 if I can find one.



Thank u megt10, I hope you find it very soon!


----------



## marbella8

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006



How beautiful, I love the softness of the Rose Sakura stitching and inside against the BE! Congrats !


----------



## hclubfan

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW



Oooh this looks so gorgeous, *Gigi Loves*!!  The size is perfect on you! I would love to see more photos of this color in daylight.  I've yet to see a piece in Sauge.  It looks like a gorgeous, very subtle grey/green??


----------



## LVsister

baggylicious said:


> Cabag 31 in prune [emoji92][emoji92]



Would you mind sharing whether this bag has a closure or not? TIA


----------



## Gigi Loves

Kelly_76 said:


> What a beautiful colour.
> She looks absolutely lovely on you.
> Congrats!



Thank u!


----------



## Gigi Loves

hclubfan said:


> Oooh this looks so gorgeous, *Gigi Loves*!!  The size is perfect on you! I would love to see more photos of this color in daylight.  I've yet to see a piece in Sauge.  It looks like a gorgeous, very subtle grey/green??



Thank u hclubfan&#128522;, the actual colour looked very different from the swatch, it is similar to Gris T but with more of a green undertone, and the GHW really added warmth IMO, I'll try to find an occasion to bring her out for a shot in the daylight and share.


----------



## klynneann

franhueso said:


> My new Calvi card case in epsom sapphire blue.
> Love this wonderful color.



I just love Calvis!  Bleu sapphire is a perfect classic blue - congrats.



Myrkur said:


> Been a long time since I posted. Here is my latest purchase, my new-to-me Casques et Plumets scarf. Got it NIB at a great deal!
> 
> Can anyone help me with the CW code?
> 
> View attachment 3322765
> 
> View attachment 3322766



Love how the scarf coordinate so well with your K!  What color is your K?



megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.



Congrats, Meg, she's beautiful!!


----------



## klynneann

allyrae said:


> DH was in Düsseldorf on a biz trip and of course popped by the H store  but couldn't find anything I like, although the SA was super patient and showed him practically everything they had. Not much in terms of bags and accessories.
> On his way home, he transited through Frankfurt airport and got these little candies for me to make up for no bag haha.
> View attachment 3323210



Such yummy little candies - congrats!!



Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3323391



I just love this color!!  I think crevette and flamingo are my favorite H pinks, but I think they're very close??


----------



## klynneann

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW



This is a perfect spring color - congrats on your first K!!



megt10 said:


> Found one.



Yup - a great color!  You always look so lovely, meg.


----------



## steffy000

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3323391


This might be the happiest color on Earth, love it!!!!!!!


----------



## crazyforbag

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.


 


OMG where did you find this treasure? COngrats!!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

trishaluvslv said:


> This is so lovely..I just adore this color!  Enjoy dear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you my love [emoji8]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

megt10 said:


> Found one.




I love it! And it looks good on you [emoji7]


----------



## Oliviavivienne

marbella8 said:


> I would take crevette over craie any day. Congrats on this beautiful bag!




Yay! I'm glad I made the right choice. Thank you [emoji7]


----------



## hclubfan

Gigi Loves said:


> Thank u hclubfan&#128522;, the actual colour looked very different from the swatch, it is similar to Gris T but with more of a green undertone, and the GHW really added warmth IMO, I'll try to find an occasion to bring her out for a shot in the daylight and share.



Thanks for the description, Gigi Loves...it sounds like a gorgeous neutral color!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW


K looks lovely on you  25 looks like a great size


----------



## Myrkur

marbella8 said:


> What beautiful colors on that scarf, complements the bag perfectly.
> 
> Congrats, wish I could help you with the CW.
> 
> 
> 
> What color and leather is your Kelly. I have a marine box, looks similar, but am loving the blue on yours.




Thank you! My Kelly is a Bleu de Prusse in Swift leather


----------



## Myrkur

klynneann said:


> I just love Calvis!  Bleu sapphire is a perfect classic blue - congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the scarf coordinate so well with your K!  What color is your K?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Meg, she's beautiful!!




Thank you! It's Bleu de Prusse [emoji4]


----------



## klynneann

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! It's Bleu de Prusse [emoji4]



Thank you for letting me know.  She's beautiful!!


----------



## marbella8

Myrkur said:


> Thank you! My Kelly is a Bleu de Prusse in Swift leather



It is stunning!  I thought I would never like swift, and bought a noisette (I think, lol) swift and love it, so soft and light!  That blue is just perfect, not too dark, but dark enough to be so elegant


----------



## Tall1Grl

periogirl28 said:


> Ok here is my SO. Picked Togo because Chèvre and Epsom were no longer available, but I am not complaining. Bleu Electrique with Sakura lining and stitch, brushed GHW B25. Chosen with SA's help. [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3321006



Lovely haul periogirl28! You have excellent taste! May I say that you were spot on about rhubarbe and I will have to check out the new lilly of the valley scent if they have it in my local store!


----------



## Tall1Grl

******** said:


> *I am grateful I have many sins to confess, here's just one of them purchased in St. Tropez. Poppy B30 togo GHW!*



Thats a beautiful bag ********! And in St Tropez?! Fantasy Island indeed!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Seedlessplum said:


> Some stressbusters to help me pull through a difficult work week
> Thanks for allowing me to share
> 
> View attachment 3321805



Those are beautiful pieces Seedlessplum!


----------



## Tall1Grl

nhoness said:


> My new in, Black Kelly 32 with GHW in Togo leather.



A beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## Tall1Grl

.


----------



## Tall1Grl

seasounds said:


> Bought an Hermes Apple Watch at FSH last week.



Love that color on the band!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Peggieben said:


> View attachment 3321934
> 
> 
> 
> This is my recent purchase.



Love the bracelets! Will we see a stack mod shot soon?!


----------



## Tall1Grl

seasounds said:


> My new K28 in Rouge Casaque/Clemence with PHW:



Beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Tall1Grl

miweety said:


> Latest Terre Battue, a much more wearable orange.
> View attachment 3322464



Hmmm, I thought of all the oranges I knew of that feu was my favorite but this?! I love it with your pink horsey!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

franhueso said:


> My new Calvi card case in epsom sapphire blue.
> Love this wonderful color.



Congratulations! That color pops!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Myrkur said:


> Been a long time since I posted. Here is my latest purchase, my new-to-me Casques et Plumets scarf. Got it NIB at a great deal!
> 
> Can anyone help me with the CW code?
> 
> View attachment 3322765
> 
> View attachment 3322766



Its a beautiful scarf Myrkur! I have this design as well but different cw.


----------



## Tall1Grl

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.



Megt10! What can I say?!! You have such a wonderful collection! Congrats on finding her!


----------



## Peggieben

Tall1Grl said:


> Love the bracelets! Will we see a stack mod shot soon?!




One is too big. One is too small. But i did try stack both together at home  here is the picture. Let me know what you think


----------



## seasounds

Tall1Grl said:


> Love that color on the band!


 

Thanks!


I was initially considering the Barenia band but was concerned about how soiled it would get with daily use.  The swift does not appear to absorb any water droplets - I just wipe them away.  Plus, I think the etain really adds to the modern vibe of the watch.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Peggieben said:


> One is too big. One is too small. But i did try stack both together at home  here is the picture. Let me know what you think
> 
> View attachment 3323834
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323835



Oooh! Love love love!!! Thank you for the eye candy..er arm candy!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.


She's so gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW


Swoon......
Love it- congrats!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Oliviavivienne said:


> Hello! I didn't get the craie b30 but I got this instead [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] crevette b30 Ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323390


Beautiful, fresh color- congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oliviavivienne said:


> Hello! I didn't get the craie b30 but I got this instead [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] crevette b30 Ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323390



WOW! I haven't seen crevette in a few years! So perfect for spring! Congrats! Love the GHW!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW



Awwww that Kelly looks adorable on you!!! Love it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.



I keep coming back to stare at this Lovely Lagoon! This is me right now :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

allyrae said:


> DH was in Düsseldorf on a biz trip and of course popped by the H store  but couldn't find anything I like, although the SA was super patient and showed him practically everything they had. Not much in terms of bags and accessories.
> On his way home, he transited through Frankfurt airport and got these little candies for me to make up for no bag haha.
> View attachment 3323210



Awesome loots darling!!!


----------



## Chubbymoo

B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!


Well this is certainly worthy of ban island dear...what a gem.  And so versatile...love her accessories too


----------



## Chubbymoo

Thank you! The keychain is from lauderee


----------



## mp4

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.



Gorgeous find!!!!


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> Found one.



Gorgeous!  And look at your dear little puppy jumping for joy


----------



## allyrae

Oliviavivienne said:


> Hello! I didn't get the craie b30 but I got this instead [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] crevette b30 Ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323390




So pretty! Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## allyrae

Tall1Grl said:


> Excellent choices!! Hubby is awesome! And I love GHW but seem to get PHW!   Super congrats and enjoy!!







megt10 said:


> What an amazing DH you have. Fantastic purchases.







klynneann said:


> Such yummy little candies - congrats!!







Israeli_Flava said:


> Awesome loots darling!!!




Thanks, all! I told DH that with the new H arm candies added to my existing H collection, I've got enough bracelets already. And he gave me a very skeptical 'oh really' look haha [emoji12]


----------



## jpezmom

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!


Gorgeous!  Definitely love the charm - captures the French spirit of Hermes beautifully and in a fun way,  Enjoy your new B!


----------



## allyrae

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!




Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hermesfund

W
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3324219


----------



## Lollipop15

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.




Love this color! Congrats [emoji1][emoji170]



allyrae said:


> DH was in Düsseldorf on a biz trip and of course popped by the H store  but couldn't find anything I like, although the SA was super patient and showed him practically everything they had. Not much in terms of bags and accessories.
> On his way home, he transited through Frankfurt airport and got these little candies for me to make up for no bag haha.
> View attachment 3323210




Congrats on your new candies! [emoji1][emoji170]



Oliviavivienne said:


> Hello! I didn't get the craie b30 but I got this instead [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] crevette b30 Ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323390




Wow pretty color with ghw [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!



Congrats *Chubbymoo*, etain is one of my favorite neutrals, lucky you! Also, love those Ladurée key chains, they are quite addicting.


----------



## mygoodies

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW




WOW!! She's stunning on youuu. I'm contemplating a K25 myself. Are u able to open the bag with 1 hand when carried on the shoulder dear? 
Many congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sappho

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!




I love this B combo!! Congrats!!! I've been patiently waiting for my etain 35 (grumble). You are a lucky lady!


----------



## shinstar85

my wonderful score today:
1) roulis evercolor leather, rouge tomate Color and ghw
2) orange poppy rodeo
3 bi-Color paddock selle


----------



## Ethengdurst

shinstar85 said:


> my wonderful score today:
> 1) roulis evercolor leather, rouge tomate Color and ghw
> 2) orange poppy rodeo
> 3 bi-Color paddock selle
> 
> View attachment 3324557



Love the color of that roulis! Congratulations on all your gorgeous haul!


----------



## Lollipop15

shinstar85 said:


> my wonderful score today:
> 
> 1) roulis evercolor leather, rouge tomate Color and ghw
> 
> 2) orange poppy rodeo
> 
> 3 bi-Color paddock selle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324557




Congrats on your purchases! Twins on the rodeo [emoji1][emoji521]


----------



## SandySummer

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!



Gorgeous and very pretty. Togo?


----------



## fatcat2523

shinstar85 said:


> my wonderful score today:
> 
> 1) roulis evercolor leather, rouge tomate Color and ghw
> 
> 2) orange poppy rodeo
> 
> 3 bi-Color paddock selle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324557




So lovely


----------



## fatcat2523

Evelyne TGM in Vert De Gris Amazon 
Goliath double tour bracelet in Etain 
Rodeo GM charm


----------



## AdoreHermes

shinstar85 said:


> my wonderful score today:
> 1) roulis evercolor leather, rouge tomate Color and ghw
> 2) orange poppy rodeo
> 3 bi-Color paddock selle
> 
> View attachment 3324557


 


Hi dear,
I am just wondering, is Paddock bag charm the same price as Rodeo?
I have a rodeo but never found a paddock charm.


thanks


----------



## Oliviavivienne

I have a story to share... I know a reseller who was able to buy two Birkins from FSH just this week. I mean, I'm happy for her but I just think it's unfair because other people who are ACTUAL buyers can't even score a b or a k no matter how hard they try. And resellers like her, can. And right after they get the bags, they go back to their hotel rooms to take pictures and sell the bags online (just like that) [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] sorry I don't want to be mean or anything but I just really think it's unfair. But I guess that's how the Hermes world works. Sad but oh well [emoji17]


----------



## caixinbaobao

Oliviavivienne said:


> I have a story to share... I know a reseller who was able to buy two Birkins from FSH just this week. I mean, I'm happy for her but I just think it's unfair because other people who are ACTUAL buyers can't even score a b or a k no matter how hard they try. And resellers like her, can. And right after they get the bags, they go back to their hotel rooms to take pictures and sell the bags online (just like that) [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] sorry I don't want to be mean or anything but I just really think it's unfair. But I guess that's how the Hermes world works. Sad but oh well [emoji17]



I know your feeling ,I know a reseller got two Birkin last week from one of the Australia store and she even sold it before she got the bag (she got the size color information from SA and pre sale to her customer and when she pick up two bag she still post photo online but it's mark sold )I know everytime she pick up bag she will purchase some other things and sell it about 10%cheaper the RRP price to her customer


----------



## Oliviavivienne

caixinbaobao said:


> I know your feeling ,I know a reseller got two Birkin last week from one of the Australia store and she even sold it before she got the bag (she got the size color information from SA and pre sale to her customer and when she pick up two bag she still post photo online but it's mark sold )I know everytime she pick up bag she will purchase some other things and sell it about 10%cheaper the RRP price to her customer




Right??? It's so unfair. And they sell the bags for double the price! It is just crazy


----------



## caixinbaobao

Oliviavivienne said:


> I have a story to share... I know a reseller who was able to buy two Birkins from FSH just this week. I mean, I'm happy for her but I just think it's unfair because other people who are ACTUAL buyers can't even score a b or a k no matter how hard they try. And resellers like her, can. And right after they get the bags, they go back to their hotel rooms to take pictures and sell the bags online (just like that) [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] sorry I don't want to be mean or anything but I just really think it's unfair. But I guess that's how the Hermes world works. Sad but oh well [emoji17]


They usually make profit about 5000-10000 AUD per Birkin bag depend on what color and size


----------



## Oliviavivienne

caixinbaobao said:


> They usually make profit about 5000-10000 AUD per Birkin bag depend on what color and size




My goodness. That's 3000-7000usd!!! I mean I get it, business is business but they are fooling people because they know that the buyers are willing to pay even triple just to get Hermes bags.


----------



## caixinbaobao

Oliviavivienne said:


> My goodness. That's 3000-7000usd!!! I mean I get it, business is business but they are fooling people because they know that the buyers are willing to pay even triple just to get Hermes bags.



Yes I am very surprise people will pay that much to get Birkin other than Hermes store I mean why not use this money just buy some item you like and get a good sales record


----------



## kobe939

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!




Beautiful, major congrats!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!




AHHHHH SO PRETTY [emoji7] You are one lucky gal. Enjoy your new b [emoji322]


----------



## atomic110

AdoreHermes said:


> Hi dear,
> I am just wondering, is Paddock bag charm the same price as Rodeo?
> I have a rodeo but never found a paddock charm.
> 
> 
> thanks


Sorry that I jumped in.. paddock price is different from rodeo.. but I'm more curious, is paddock even harder to get than rodeo? I realise I got more chance to get rodeo than paddock.  So far only come across one paddock vs. Rodeo, so make me wonder


----------



## Meta

AdoreHermes said:


> Hi dear,
> I am just wondering, is Paddock bag charm the same price as Rodeo?
> I have a rodeo but never found a paddock charm.
> 
> 
> thanks



No, the Paddock Selle costs more than the Rodeo. I bought one for &#8364;515 but ended up returning it as it was much too large for my liking.




atomic110 said:


> Sorry that I jumped in.. paddock price is different from rodeo.. but I'm more curious, is paddock even harder to get than rodeo? I realise I got more chance to get rodeo than paddock.  So far only come across one paddock vs. Rodeo, so make me wonder


There seems to be more demand for Rodeo than Paddock Selle, so it wouldn't be surprising if there was less Paddock Selle.


----------



## Chubbymoo

Oliviavivienne said:


> AHHHHH SO PRETTY [emoji7] You are one lucky gal. Enjoy your new b [emoji322]





kobe939 said:


> Beautiful, major congrats!





SandySummer said:


> Gorgeous and very pretty. Togo?





Sappho said:


> I love this B combo!! Congrats!!! I've been patiently waiting for my etain 35 (grumble). You are a lucky lady!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats *Chubbymoo*, etain is one of my favorite neutrals, lucky you! Also, love those Ladurée key chains, they are quite addicting.





allyrae said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]





jpezmom said:


> Gorgeous!  Definitely love the charm - captures the French spirit of Hermes beautifully and in a fun way,  Enjoy your new B!


Thank you all ladies! If I missed anyone I apologize. I am indeed very lucky to score one of my dream colors. A little patience was definitely worth it. I hope everyone will get theirs soon! And yup it's Togo! B25 etain ghw Togo


----------



## Chubbymoo

atomic110 said:


> Sorry that I jumped in.. paddock price is different from rodeo.. but I'm more curious, is paddock even harder to get than rodeo? I realise I got more chance to get rodeo than paddock.  So far only come across one paddock vs. Rodeo, so make me wonder



I see the paddock on the us website under bag assessories once in awhile. You just have to look every morning cause it's gone in seconds


----------



## megt10

marbella8 said:


> Oh Meg, this is gorgeous, swift, blue, and a 28, what a score!!!!!





klynneann said:


> I just love Calvis!  Bleu sapphire is a perfect classic blue - congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the scarf coordinate so well with your K!  What color is your K?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, Meg, she's beautiful!!





klynneann said:


> This is a perfect spring color - congrats on your first K!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup - a great color!  You always look so lovely, meg.





crazyforbag said:


> OMG where did you find this treasure? COngrats!!



Thanks so much everyone. Crazyforbag, I found her for sale from a lovely pf member.


----------



## megt10

Tall1Grl said:


> Megt10! What can I say?!! You have such a wonderful collection! Congrats on finding her!


Thank you.


Peggieben said:


> One is too big. One is too small. But i did try stack both together at home  here is the picture. Let me know what you think
> 
> View attachment 3323834
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323835


I like them all together.


Txoceangirl said:


> She's so gorgeous!  Enjoy!


Thank you.


Israeli_Flava said:


> I keep coming back to stare at this Lovely Lagoon! This is me right now :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


Thanks so much, IF! I am thrilled with this purchase.


----------



## megt10

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!


Oh, congratulations. She is gorgeous. I love Etain. 


weibandy said:


> Gorgeous!  And look at your dear little puppy jumping for joy


 Thank you. 


Lollipop15 said:


> Love this color! Congrats [emoji1][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new candies! [emoji1][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow pretty color with ghw [emoji7]


Thank you.


shinstar85 said:


> my wonderful score today:
> 1) roulis evercolor leather, rouge tomate Color and ghw
> 2) orange poppy rodeo
> 3 bi-Color paddock selle
> 
> View attachment 3324557


What a great haul. Love everything. Huge congratulations.


----------



## megt10

fatcat2523 said:


> Evelyne TGM in Vert De Gris Amazon
> Goliath double tour bracelet in Etain
> Rodeo GM charm
> View attachment 3325123
> 
> View attachment 3325126
> 
> View attachment 3325125



Love.


----------



## fatcat2523

megt10 said:


> Love.




Thank you...Megt10, congrats on your new purchase too...you always have the best taste and reveal


----------



## ceci

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!




Congrats! Isn't B25 such a cute size?! Same for me. Wanted B25 for years & finally got exactly what I dreamt for. As long as B25 fits your lifestyle, just enjoy this beauty & it will last for a long time! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ceci

shinstar85 said:


> my wonderful score today:
> 
> 1) roulis evercolor leather, rouge tomate Color and ghw
> 
> 2) orange poppy rodeo
> 
> 3 bi-Color paddock selle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324557




Very cheerful loots you got there! Congrats!!


----------



## ceci

megt10 said:


> Found one.




Gorgeous!


----------



## ceci

Gigi Loves said:


> Thanks for letting me share, presenting my first Kelly....K25 Sauge in Swift with GHW




Lovely pose with your K25! Congrats!


----------



## Chubbymoo

ceci said:


> Congrats! Isn't B25 such a cute size?! Same for me. Wanted B25 for years & finally got exactly what I dreamt for. As long as B25 fits your lifestyle, just enjoy this beauty & it will last for a long time! [emoji173]&#65039;



B35 is too heavy. B25 is good for errands and evening. I think my next dream is def b30 once I get off the island &#128536; B25 is like a premie baby birkin!


----------



## Givenchy18

I just picked up the cutest little 55cm bandana!


----------



## theITbag

Chubbymoo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!




That lighting makes the etain TDF!!!


----------



## frenchyfind

Chubby moo said:


> B25ghw Togo. Etain! Been wanting etain for years after trying my friend's. Hubby says this will be it for awhile. I'll live vicariously through all you ladies until he gets me from ban island!




Beautiful Chubby moo!![emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Scarf, Kermit Oliver's artwork.


----------



## Kkho

Just picked up my Mississippi alligator barenia fauve B30 and mini constance in rose Jaipur. Am beaming from ear to ear now. 
Will post pictures once I'm back in Asia . [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> Just picked up my Mississippi alligator barenia fauve B30 and mini constance in rose Jaipur. Am beaming from ear to ear now.
> Will post pictures once I'm back in Asia . [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



OMG I can't wait to see this!!!! Love fauve gator!


----------



## dessert1st

Kkho said:


> Just picked up my Mississippi alligator barenia fauve B30 and mini constance in rose Jaipur. Am beaming from ear to ear now.
> Will post pictures once I'm back in Asia . [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




You have some very special bags!  Your collection must just be amazing! Congrats! Enjoy it all!


----------



## ceci

Chubbymoo said:


> B35 is too heavy. B25 is good for errands and evening. I think my next dream is def b30 once I get off the island [emoji8] B25 is like a premie baby birkin!




B30 is a great size too! I even travel with my laptop inside sometimes. But it does add on the weight.  B25 is definitely a cute handbag to go for some shoppings!


----------



## ceci

Kkho said:


> Just picked up my Mississippi alligator barenia fauve B30 and mini constance in rose Jaipur. Am beaming from ear to ear now.
> Will post pictures once I'm back in Asia . [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Wow! Can't wait for your reveal! Congrats!!


----------



## Kkho

dessert1st said:


> You have some very special bags!  Your collection must just be amazing! Congrats! Enjoy it all!




Thank you! I am very blessed with a really really lovely SA! I'm actually renovating my new house and building my dream cabinet for all my H bags. Will try to take a family photo of my collection and update my avatar. 
I'm so so happy with my purchases today.. So glad I can share my joy with fellow H fans here coz most of my friends think I'm seriously crazy!


----------



## Chubbymoo

ceci said:


> B30 is a great size too! I even travel with my laptop inside sometimes. But it does add on the weight.  B25 is definitely a cute handbag to go for some shoppings!


Yea the weight sure is a workout!


frenchyfind said:


> Beautiful Chubby moo!![emoji4]





theITbag said:


> That lighting makes the etain TDF!!!


Thank you guys!


----------



## dessert1st

Kkho said:


> Thank you! I am very blessed with a really really lovely SA! I'm actually renovating my new house and building my dream cabinet for all my H bags. Will try to take a family photo of my collection and update my avatar.
> I'm so so happy with my purchases today.. So glad I can share my joy with fellow H fans here coz most of my friends think I'm seriously crazy!




I am so so happy for you! Beautiful home and beautiful bags!  We are blessed aren't we!  Such a joy to have a great SA.  It does make all the difference in the world.  

An H family in a dream cabinet? Amazing! So fun  and thrilling!  Yay!   Enjoy enjoy!  Can't wait for the pics.  Thanks for being so kind to share.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kkho said:


> Thank you! I am very blessed with a really really lovely SA! I'm actually renovating my new house and building my dream cabinet for all my H bags. Will try to take a family photo of my collection and update my avatar.
> I'm so so happy with my purchases today.. So glad I can share my joy with fellow H fans here coz most of my friends think I'm seriously crazy!



*Kkho*, major congrats on your new B30 ~ that is a beautiful color and you are blessed with a wonderful SA. 

You can definitely share your joy here because we all understand your happiness about all things H.


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> Just picked up my Mississippi alligator barenia fauve B30 and mini constance in rose Jaipur. Am beaming from ear to ear now.
> Will post pictures once I'm back in Asia . [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Very happy for you kkho
I got a b30 nilo matte barenia  too
And rj constance  elan
Many years ago
We got same taste and luck


----------



## Serva1

Kkho said:


> Thank you! I am very blessed with a really really lovely SA! I'm actually renovating my new house and building my dream cabinet for all my H bags. Will try to take a family photo of my collection and update my avatar.
> I'm so so happy with my purchases today.. So glad I can share my joy with fellow H fans here coz most of my friends think I'm seriously crazy!




You have some amazing bags Kkho, love your Paris birdie and major congrats on your new exotic jem [emoji1]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Givenchy18 said:


> I just picked up the cutest little 55cm bandana!
> View attachment 3326051
> View attachment 3326052




Fabulous!


----------



## Kyokei

Bought these a few weeks ago but just realized I never shared here, only in another thread! Anyway:

Farandole bracelet and two beautiful H scarves (Minuit au Faubourg gavroche and Le Bal Masque)


----------



## MYH

Kyokei said:


> Bought these a few weeks ago but just realized I never shared here, only in another thread! Anyway:
> 
> Farandole bracelet and two beautiful H scarves (Minuit au Faubourg gavroche and Le Bal Masque)
> 
> View attachment 3326671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326673




Gorgeous Kyokei! I have the same bracelet. And if I didn't already have so many scarves, they would be on my list too.


----------



## Kyokei

MYH said:


> Gorgeous Kyokei! I have the same bracelet. And if I didn't already have so many scarves, they would be on my list too.



Thank you, MYH! Isn't is a lovely bracelet? I'm enjoying it a lot.

I keep telling myself to cool it on the scarves. It's almost crazy how many I've bought since I started shopping at H.... but every time I go, I've yet to leave without at least one scarf (and usually more) in the orange bag.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

EQUATEUR 140 silk twill.


----------



## hclubfan

Kyokei said:


> Bought these a few weeks ago but just realized I never shared here, only in another thread! Anyway:
> 
> Farandole bracelet and two beautiful H scarves (Minuit au Faubourg gavroche and Le Bal Masque)
> 
> View attachment 3326671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326673



Fabulous choices Kyokei!! The bracelet looks amazing on you, and I can't wait to see the scarves in a pic!! I think many of us know only too well how hard it is to resist the lure of H scarves...you're in good company here!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> EQUATEUR 140 silk twill.



A beauty!!! Major congrats, love the XL silk twills ~ the colors really pop!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A beauty!!! Major congrats, love the XL silk twills ~ the colors really pop!



Thank you, *Vigee*!  

I found it on *bay for $375 BIN.  Brand new, never worn, with box.  It was there a few weeks but I guess no one wanted it.  I'm thrilled!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thank you, *Vigee*!
> 
> I found it on *bay for $375 BIN.  Brand new, never worn, with box.  It was there a few weeks but I guess no one wanted it.  I'm thrilled!!



I am truly DYING over that, lucky, lucky you!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am truly DYING over that, lucky, lucky you!!!


----------



## Kkho

bagidiotic said:


> Very happy for you kkho
> I got a b30 nilo matte barenia  too
> And rj constance  elan
> Many years ago
> We got same taste and luck




I'll give you a virtual ' high five' for having the same taste as you bagidiotic! 



Serva1 said:


> You have some amazing bags Kkho, love your Paris birdie and major congrats on your new exotic jem [emoji1]



You have a great memory my dear! 



ceci said:


> Wow! Can't wait for your reveal! Congrats!!




Thank you all for your kind words! Am so happy I can share my joy here.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kyokei said:


> Bought these a few weeks ago but just realized I never shared here, only in another thread! Anyway:
> 
> Farandole bracelet and two beautiful H scarves (Minuit au Faubourg gavroche and Le Bal Masque)
> 
> View attachment 3326671
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326672
> 
> 
> View attachment 3326673


Wow!  Love these. Congrats!


----------



## Kyokei

hclubfan said:


> Fabulous choices Kyokei!! The bracelet looks amazing on you, and I can't wait to see the scarves in a pic!! I think many of us know only too well how hard it is to resist the lure of H scarves...you're in good company here!



Thank you, hclubfan!! I need to start taking more pictures of my daily scarves again. There is something about those little squares that are just too hard to resist buying, even when you've already bought a lot.

I will try to resist until next season but... maybe just one more...



Txoceangirl said:


> Wow!  Love these. Congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

My latest purchase - Panthera Pardus shawl


----------



## remainsilly

ChaneLisette said:


> My latest purchase - Panthera Pardus shawl



Lovely.
And believe each purchase gives donation to organization helping these animals.
Win-win.  Enjoy.


----------



## Pursebop

megt10 said:


> My new to me Kelly 28 Lagoon Swift leather. I am thrilled that she is in brand new condition.


*Breathtaking Kelly! *


----------



## Pursebop

Onthego said:


> This is so cute. Love the BE against the soft RS. Please modeling pics if you can.
> 
> I want one too. So yes please show what fits inside. Gorgeous.
> 
> Only the good die young. Sinning and shopping are interchangable in my opinion. Congrats she is a great color.
> 
> I have this bag in GHW, my most beloved and as TPF says holy grail, its my avatar for the last 4 years.....you will love it.


*Love your comment my dear *


----------



## Onthego

******** said:


> *Love your comment my dear *




Yea, classic Billy Joel, which makes me feel not so guilty when I am obviously being bad.... Enjoy.


----------



## Meta

Little slice of Barenia heaven lined in poppy orange and Mini Loop rose gold earrings.


----------



## Oryx816

KDT black box with PHW.
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## HAddicted

weN84 said:


> Little slice of Barenia heaven lined in poppy orange and Mini Loop rose gold earrings.




Love barenia [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## marjezz

Hi guys, just wanna share my latest purchase  I wanted the Ladies' 'Must' Slip on in White-Grey Combination but it was sold out on my size  So I went ahead and purchase the Mens version of the slip on since there is not much difference in the cutting for me  Loving the color combinations


----------



## xiaoxiao

marjezz said:


> Hi guys, just wanna share my latest purchase  I wanted the Ladies' 'Must' Slip on in White-Grey Combination but it was sold out on my size  So I went ahead and purchase the Mens version of the slip on since there is not much difference in the cutting for me  Loving the color combinations




Omg!!!! I have the white/ grey ladies version, but those are so much prettier!


----------



## marjezz

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg!!!! I have the white/ grey ladies version, but those are so much prettier!



Thanks dear  Omg, I'm jealous TT_TT I've been wanting the white/grey version but they don't have my size here at my local stores  I hope they'll be restocking it although it's a seasonal item  or least new color combination for next season  Congrats on ur slip ons, we're twinnies


----------



## purplepoodles

marjezz said:


> Hi guys, just wanna share my latest purchase  I wanted the Ladies' 'Must' Slip on in White-Grey Combination but it was sold out on my size  So I went ahead and purchase the Mens version of the slip on since there is not much difference in the cutting for me  Loving the color combinations




Great shoes! How smart to get a mans pair. So many shoes are unisex now but I'd never have thought. Absolutely love the c/w.


----------



## Sappho

ChaneLisette said:


> My latest purchase - Panthera Pardus shawl




I just love this shawl so much! Congrats!


----------



## marjezz

purplepoodles said:


> Great shoes! How smart to get a mans pair. So many shoes are unisex now but I'd never have thought. Absolutely love the c/w.



Thanks dear  I like the designs a lot and since they only have it in mens' collection and luckily it fits perfectly, I just bought it  I think as long as the cutting is about the same, getting the mens shoes is also another option


----------



## ChaneLisette

remainsilly said:


> Lovely.
> And believe each purchase gives donation to organization helping these animals.
> Win-win.  Enjoy.



Thank you so much! I love big cats so this was extra special knowing a percentage would be donated to them. 





Sappho said:


> I just love this shawl so much! Congrats!



Thank you!  I was really torn between the shawl in the scarf but decided to go with the shawl because I love how amazingly soft they are.


----------



## megt10

******** said:


> *Breathtaking Kelly! *



Thank you.


----------



## TankerToad

weN84 said:


> Little slice of Barenia heaven lined in poppy orange and Mini Loop rose gold earrings.



Twins on the earring
I ADORE mine!!


----------



## ghoztz

marjezz said:


> Hi guys, just wanna share my latest purchase  I wanted the Ladies' 'Must' Slip on in White-Grey Combination but it was sold out on my size  So I went ahead and purchase the Mens version of the slip on since there is not much difference in the cutting for me  Loving the color combinations



love the color!! I want it too!!


----------



## caixinbaobao

New scarf and scarf ring for myself and belt for my husband. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## marjezz

ghoztz said:


> love the color!! I want it too!!



Thanks dear  I can't wait to wear it too


----------



## leooh

weN84 said:


> Little slice of Barenia heaven lined in poppy orange and Mini Loop rose gold earrings.




wonderful heaven to be in lucky you


----------



## xiaoxiao

marjezz said:


> Thanks dear  Omg, I'm jealous TT_TT I've been wanting the white/grey version but they don't have my size here at my local stores  I hope they'll be restocking it although it's a seasonal item  or least new color combination for next season  Congrats on ur slip ons, we're twinnies




What size do you wear? I am so jealous! Do they make equivalent of 37 women size in men?


----------



## Orangelover12

Just picked up my Birkin 30 GHW Ostrich in Parchemin [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Orangelover12 said:


> Just picked up my Birkin 30 GHW Ostrich in Parchemin [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Reveal please...&#128591;


----------



## marjezz

xiaoxiao said:


> What size do you wear? I am so jealous! Do they make equivalent of 37 women size in men?



I usually wear a size 40 for Orans and some are 39/39.5  I think the smallest size they made in the mens collections is 39, which is the size I bought  I think it would be better if they just made some designs for unisex  so both ladies and mens can wear them


----------



## Fab41

Orangelover12 said:


> Just picked up my Birkin 30 GHW Ostrich in Parchemin [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



show us!! pretty please!!!


----------



## Mochiyii

ghoztz said:


> love the color!! I want it too!!




I almost bought these too. Are they comfortable at all?


----------



## jellyv

Patchwork Horse 140 cm shawl, CW 07.  Just what I was after. Nigel Peake, the designer, has a unique, charming illustration style that the shawl conveys, almost as if drawn with colored pencils.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Orangelover12 said:


> Just picked up my Birkin 30 GHW Ostrich in Parchemin [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





jellyv said:


> Patchwork Horse 140 cm shawl, CW 07.  Just what I was after. Nigel Peake, the designer, has a unique, charming illustration style that the shawl conveys, almost as if drawn with colored pencils.


*
Orangelover*, major congrats on a grail B30 GHW birdie. Parchemin, too ~ one of my favs. Hope that you share a pic! 

Those blues in your Patchwork Horse GM are sublime, congrats and enjoy, *jelly*!


----------



## tonkamama

Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats! Can't wait to see how you style this latest treasure!


----------



## ceci

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.




Wow! Tonkamama! You are on a roll~ This the blue buckle I [emoji170]!! Congrats!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ceci said:


> Wow! Tonkamama! You are on a roll~ This the blue buckle I [emoji170]!! Congrats!!




[emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji227][emoji228][emoji227][emoji226]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.



*tonkamama*, this noir C24 is such a little nugget and that bleu buckle makes it especially unique. Major congrats. LOVE!


----------



## jellyv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Those blues in your Patchwork Horse GM are sublime, congrats and enjoy, *jelly*!




Thank you, V!


----------



## allyrae

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.




Wow! Gorgeous! That buckle is outstanding! Congrats! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gwapa30

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.


Omg! Huge congrats. What a gorgeous C. Love the buckle! Is that blue enamel? Wow


----------



## tonkamama

Gwapa30 ~ thank you, yes dear it is Bleu Sain enamel buckle.  



Gwapa30 said:


> Omg! Huge congrats. What a gorgeous C. Love the buckle! Is that blue enamel? Wow



ceci ~ thank you and besides black/gray, blue is also my favorite color.    



ceci said:


> Wow! Tonkamama! You are on a roll~ This the blue buckle I [emoji170]!! Congrats!!



VigeeLeBrun ~ thank you dear , I have way too many black bags LOL , the Bleu Sain enamel buckle gives it a very unique and fun look.  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *tonkamama*, this noir C24 is such a little nugget and that bleu buckle makes it especially unique. Major congrats. LOVE!



allyrae ~ thank you and I do love the huge H..  



allyrae said:


> Wow! Gorgeous! That buckle is outstanding! Congrats! [emoji7][emoji7]



periogir ~ Thank you.  I already went thru my closet and found few (especially blue jeans ) outfit that I can wear with this color combo..also thinking of getting a H silk scarf to match...hehe.    



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see how you style this latest treasure!


----------



## nadineluv

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.




Congrats !!!! Love it!! Look forward to mod shots!!


----------



## tolliv

Hermes Bastia


----------



## mp4

marjezz said:


> Hi guys, just wanna share my latest purchase  I wanted the Ladies' 'Must' Slip on in White-Grey Combination but it was sold out on my size  So I went ahead and purchase the Mens version of the slip on since there is not much difference in the cutting for me  Loving the color combinations



Are these vernis?  I passed on the women's version because I am not a patent fan.

Love the combo!!!


----------



## mp4

Kkho said:


> Just picked up my Mississippi alligator barenia fauve B30 and mini constance in rose Jaipur. Am beaming from ear to ear now.
> Will post pictures once I'm back in Asia . [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Cannot wait to see this treasure!  Fauve gator is my personal favorite!!!!  Super congrats!!!!


----------



## marjezz

Mochiyii said:


> I almost bought these too. Are they comfortable at all?


Yupp, It's a pretty comfortable  and I think it will be more comfortable after the leather soften since it's epsom 



mp4 said:


> Are these vernis?  I passed on the women's version because I am not a patent fan.
> 
> Love the combo!!!


Nope, it's Epsom leather with Calf leather for the Black pipping  I'm also not a patent person so I passed on the ciel and red vernis ones and wanted to get the white/grey version, which is in epsom leather but too bad it sold out :cry: 
You can try to try the Ladies' white/grey combination, it's so pretty and comfortable too


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.



Constance perfection &#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Souris

Interesting find. Boots paddock charm.


----------



## bagidiotic

Souris said:


> Interesting find. Boots paddock charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329744


Love these current  paddock 
Boots and caps
Fun chic combo


----------



## tonkamama

Israeli_Flava ~ thank you and so happy &#128522;




Israeli_Flava said:


> Constance perfection &#128153;&#128153;



nadineluv ~ thank you, mod shots coming soon... Hehe &#9786;&#65039;



nadineluv said:


> Congrats !!!! Love it!! Look forward to mod shots!!


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.



Congratulations Tonkamama! It's an absolute beauty. Looking forward to your mod shots.


----------



## CiiCii

Vintage Black Box Kelly (28) with GHW. I absolutely love the way this bag feels. It's in great condition- really looks like it was hardly ever touched. Many thanks again to Bababebi for authenticating it for me


----------



## ehy12

CiiCii said:


> Vintage Black Box Kelly (28) with GHW. I absolutely love the way this bag feels. It's in great condition- really looks like it was hardly ever touched. Many thanks again to Bababebi for authenticating it for me


so gorgeous!!!


----------



## H for Hermes

I am a shopaholic![emoji28]


----------



## Ethengdurst

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.



Congratulations on your beauty!


----------



## megt10

CiiCii said:


> Vintage Black Box Kelly (28) with GHW. I absolutely love the way this bag feels. It's in great condition- really looks like it was hardly ever touched. Many thanks again to Bababebi for authenticating it for me



Lovely. Bababebi is awesome.


----------



## megt10

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 3330264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a shopaholic![emoji28]



You are among friends! Beautiful bags.


----------



## ayc

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.




omg this is gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.



I love it. Adding this bag to my wish list. Actually, it was already there but seeing it makes me want it even more. Huge congratulations.


----------



## Susie Tunes

CiiCii said:


> Vintage Black Box Kelly (28) with GHW. I absolutely love the way this bag feels. It's in great condition- really looks like it was hardly ever touched. Many thanks again to Bababebi for authenticating it for me


The ultimate Kelly - congratulations


----------



## HAddicted

CiiCii said:


> Vintage Black Box Kelly (28) with GHW. I absolutely love the way this bag feels. It's in great condition- really looks like it was hardly ever touched. Many thanks again to Bababebi for authenticating it for me




Beautiful! So elegant and classic!! Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## jpezmom

I have been obsessed with Hermes this year!  Here are my recent purchases that are putting me on ban island for a long time...until something else catches my eye.  

My first Kelly -- 28 cm in Bleu Glacier.  I typically gravitate towards black and dark colors so took the plunge with a lighter colored Kelly in a neutral color. My husband also loves it so an added plus!

Thank you for letting me share - I've learned so much from tpf and the Hermes forum!


----------



## HPassion

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 3330264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a shopaholic![emoji28]



May i ask if the inside part that shows out when folded over is suede or leather for the rouge casaque? Its gorgeous!


----------



## jpezmom

And here is a Constance 18 in Paille!  It's not a color I would normally pick but I could not resist.  Love the lizard buckle, too.  Thank you!!


----------



## nadineluv

jpezmom said:


> And here is a Constance 18 in Paille!  It's not a color I would normally pick but I could not resist.  Love the lizard buckle, too.  Thank you!!




Oh wow!!! Love your k and c!!! Congrats!!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00, Ethengdurst, ayc & megt10 ~ thank you ladies.  Today I took her out for the first time and already received some attention&#9786;&#65039;.  Wish you all a happy weekend.  &#128536;



Rami00 said:


> Congratulations Tonkamama! It's an absolute beauty. Looking forward to your mod shots.





Ethengdurst said:


> Congratulations on your beauty!





ayc said:


> omg this is gorgeous!  congrats!!





megt10 said:


> I love it. Adding this bag to my wish list. Actually, it was already there but seeing it makes me want it even more. Huge congratulations.


----------



## hcrazy8

Contour Birkn 25 from FSH 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Ethengdurst

hcrazy8 said:


> View attachment 3330384
> 
> 
> Contour Birkn 25 from FSH 2 weeks ago.



So lucky! Congratulations!


----------



## Lovehermes89

hcrazy8 said:


> View attachment 3330384
> 
> 
> Contour Birkn 25 from FSH 2 weeks ago.



So lovely, congratulation!  



jpezmom said:


> And here is a Constance 18 in Paille!  It's not a color I would normally pick but I could not resist.  Love the lizard buckle, too.  Thank you!!



It looks great on you! Congratulation!! 



jpezmom said:


> I have been obsessed with Hermes this year!  Here are my recent purchases that are putting me on ban island for a long time...until something else catches my eye.
> 
> My first Kelly -- 28 cm in Bleu Glacier.  I typically gravitate towards black and dark colors so took the plunge with a lighter colored Kelly in a neutral color. My husband also loves it so an added plus!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share - I've learned so much from tpf and the Hermes forum!



Wow, what a haul! You got a beautiful C and this is another gorgeous bag, love blue glacier sellier and ghw!!


----------



## HummingBird1

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.


love this colour combo! Congrats!


----------



## ehy12

hcrazy8 said:


> View attachment 3330384
> 
> 
> Contour Birkn 25 from FSH 2 weeks ago.



omg!! a 25 b!!!


----------



## jpezmom

hcrazy8 said:


> View attachment 3330384
> 
> 
> Contour Birkn 25 from FSH 2 weeks ago.


I love the contour Bs.    Yours is so beautiful!!  Is it the Indigo?  The more I see, the more I want.  Congrats!!


----------



## jpezmom

*nadineluv* and *Lovehermes89* - thank you so much!  I feel blessed to add these lovely bags to my small H collection.  Can't wait to enjoy them for years to come!



Lovehermes89 said:


> So lovely, congratulation!
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great on you! Congratulation!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a haul! You got a beautiful C and this is another gorgeous bag, love blue glacier sellier and ghw!!





nadineluv said:


> Oh wow!!! Love your k and c!!! Congrats!!


----------



## steffy000

jpezmom said:


> And here is a Constance 18 in Paille!  It's not a color I would normally pick but I could not resist.  Love the lizard buckle, too.  Thank you!!




Congrats!  I love this color!!!!


----------



## eudo

Just so exciting to get abeautiful porosus  Clovert Kellycut.  Took it the the party immediately!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jpezmom said:


> I have been obsessed with Hermes this year!  Here are my recent purchases that are putting me on ban island for a long time...until something else catches my eye.
> 
> My first Kelly -- 28 cm in Bleu Glacier.  I typically gravitate towards black and dark colors so took the plunge with a lighter colored Kelly in a neutral color. My husband also loves it so an added plus!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share - I've learned so much from tpf and the Hermes forum!





jpezmom said:


> And here is a Constance 18 in Paille!  It's not a color I would normally pick but I could not resist.  Love the lizard buckle, too.  Thank you!!



*jpezmom*, major congrats on two stellar H bags, especially love your C18 in Paille.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> Just so exciting to get abeautiful porosus  Clovert Kellycut.  Took it the the party immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330729
> View attachment 3330733



Almost missed your pics, *eudo* ~ wowza, your poro colvert KC is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## eudo

Thank you so much! I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Babygal14

Just bought these earlier in the afternoon from Rome [emoji4]


----------



## eudo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Almost missed your pics, *eudo* ~ wowza, your poro colvert KC is gorgeous, congrats!




I really enjoyed it! Thanks!


----------



## mygoodies

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.




WOWIIIEEEEE that's something VERRRRYYY SPECIAL u got there dear!!! Many congratulations. She's a STUNNER!


----------



## mygoodies

Babygal14 said:


> View attachment 3330754
> View attachment 3330755
> View attachment 3330756
> 
> 
> Just bought these earlier in the afternoon from Rome [emoji4]




Woooot woooot someone has been SHOPPPPIIIIIING!!! Love the goodies!


----------



## mygoodies

eudo said:


> Just so exciting to get abeautiful porosus  Clovert Kellycut.  Took it the the party immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330729
> View attachment 3330733




Just simply GORGYYYYYY!!! CONGRAAAAATSSSSS. post pic of yr whole outfit please!


----------



## jpezmom

Thank you, steffy000 and VigeeLeBrun!  I can't wait to take the Constance out for a spin - it's such a happy bag.  The Kelly 28 made its debut today and I am so glad I took the plunge on a non-black/dark color. I love it!



steffy000 said:


> Congrats!  I love this color!!!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jpezmom*, major congrats on two stellar H bags, especially love your C18 in Paille.


----------



## atelierforward

jpezmom said:


> I have been obsessed with Hermes this year!  Here are my recent purchases that are putting me on ban island for a long time...until something else catches my eye.
> 
> My first Kelly -- 28 cm in Bleu Glacier.  I typically gravitate towards black and dark colors so took the plunge with a lighter colored Kelly in a neutral color. My husband also loves it so an added plus!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share - I've learned so much from tpf and the Hermes forum!


Beautiful! I looked at that same color on a garden party tpm and almost pulled the trigger. Have been wondering since if I should have bought it. Great understated gorgeous color. Congrats!!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 3330264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a shopaholic![emoji28]


Gorgeous -- I looove the Halzan!!!!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

jpezmom said:


> And here is a Constance 18 in Paille!  It's not a color I would normally pick but I could not resist.  Love the lizard buckle, too.  Thank you!!


Both bags are breathtaking- congrats!


----------



## hcrazy8

jpezmom said:


> I love the contour Bs.    Yours is so beautiful!!  Is it the Indigo?  The more I see, the more I want.  Congrats!!




Thank you. Yes it's indigo.



Ethengdurst said:


> So lucky! Congratulations!




It was my lucky day  Thank you.



Lovehermes89 said:


> So lovely, congratulation!




Thank you.



ehy12 said:


> omg!! a 25 b!!!




Exactly how I felt when SA unbox it.


----------



## trishaluvslv

H for Hermes said:


> View attachment 3330264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a shopaholic![emoji28]


This is one of my new favorites...I think we are twinning the rouge casaque...Gorgeous.. It's the other craie?

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Gwapa30

I took her home. Kelly 28 Ghw Geranium (Ms Coral) Thank you for letting share my joy[emoji7]


----------



## Ccc1

Gwapa30 said:


> I took her home. Kelly 28 Ghw Geranium (Ms Coral) Thank you for letting share my joy[emoji7]
> View attachment 3331002
> View attachment 3331003


Congratulations! She's gorgeous


----------



## Gwapa30

Ccc1 said:


> Congratulations! She's gorgeous




Thant you[emoji8]


----------



## tonkamama

mygoodies said:


> WOWIIIEEEEE that's something VERRRRYYY SPECIAL u got there dear!!! Many congratulations. She's a STUNNER!



Thank you... This is day 2 since I took her home.  So in love&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ehy12

Gwapa30 said:


> I took her home. Kelly 28 Ghw Geranium (Ms Coral) Thank you for letting share my joy[emoji7]
> View attachment 3331002
> View attachment 3331003


Stunning bag!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MrsWYK

Gwapa30 said:


> I took her home. Kelly 28 Ghw Geranium (Ms Coral) Thank you for letting share my joy[emoji7]
> View attachment 3331002
> View attachment 3331003



Congratulations! What a stunning bag!


----------



## H for Hermes

Gorgeous bags!


----------



## H for Hermes

trishaluvslv said:


> This is one of my new favorites...I think we are twinning the rouge casaque...Gorgeous.. It's the other craie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you! It is one of new favorite too! So easy to wear for everyday, wish they have more color! It is white, so I think is called Blanc!


----------



## madisonmamaw

i bought a twilly for a bag =)


----------



## Fab41

Gwapa30 said:


> I took her home. Kelly 28 Ghw Geranium (Ms Coral) Thank you for letting share my joy[emoji7]
> View attachment 3331002
> View attachment 3331003



congrats! enjoy in the best of health!!


----------



## jpezmom

atelierforward said:


> Beautiful! I looked at that same color on a garden party tpm and almost pulled the trigger. Have been wondering since if I should have bought it. Great understated gorgeous color. Congrats!!


Thank you, *atelierforward*!  I have to admit that I wasn't completely sure about the color but didn't want to miss out on it (I often regret letting certain things go and it's so hard to come by them again with Hermes). So, I took a leap of faith and really love it!  It goes well with my casual style - mostly jeans on weekends -- and will work with my neutral work clothes.  I have never seen this color in a GP - I bet it is stunning!


----------



## jpezmom

Babygal14 said:


> View attachment 3330754
> View attachment 3330755
> View attachment 3330756
> 
> 
> Just bought these earlier in the afternoon from Rome [emoji4]


I can tell you had a amazing day of shopping!    The wallet is great - something on my list to consider as the interior silk is so unique.  Congrats on your H (and Chanel) goodies!!


----------



## jpezmom

Gwapa30 said:


> I took her home. Kelly 28 Ghw Geranium (Ms Coral) Thank you for letting share my joy[emoji7]
> View attachment 3331002
> View attachment 3331003


Like the others have said - this is a STUNNING bag!  Such a beautiful color - congrats on your new K!


----------



## jpezmom

Scarf and Glove said:


> Both bags are breathtaking- congrats!


Thanks, *Scarf and Glove*!  I am thrilled to have picked up these beautiful items!


----------



## Gwapa30

ehy12 said:


> Stunning bag!! Congrats!!!!




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Gwapa30

jpezmom said:


> Like the others have said - this is a STUNNING bag!  Such a beautiful color - congrats on your new K!




Thank you for your nice compliment[emoji4]


----------



## Gwapa30

Fab41 said:


> congrats! enjoy in the best of health!!




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Ellen409

jpezmom said:


> I have been obsessed with Hermes this year!  Here are my recent purchases that are putting me on ban island for a long time...until something else catches my eye.
> 
> My first Kelly -- 28 cm in Bleu Glacier.  I typically gravitate towards black and dark colors so took the plunge with a lighter colored Kelly in a neutral color. My husband also loves it so an added plus!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share - I've learned so much from tpf and the Hermes forum!


From a fellow black bag lover, great color! Gorgeous bag.


----------



## pandaaa

CDC rose gold ring purchased yesterday


----------



## OKComputer

Not sure if anyone has heard of this yet, but my SA told me that Hermes will be discontinuing the Rivale bracelet line to make place for a new bracelet design. 

Not sure where the best place to post this would be - please direct me if it should belong on another more appropriate thread.


----------



## jpezmom

Ellen409 said:


> From a fellow black bag lover, great color! Gorgeous bag.


Thank you, *Ellen409*!  I love black bags but am so glad I am venturing out to other colors - it's been so fun!


----------



## jpezmom

pandaaa said:


> View attachment 3331839
> 
> 
> CDC rose gold ring purchased yesterday


Such a beautiful ring!  Love it!


----------



## shinstar85

Ethengdurst said:


> Love the color of that roulis! Congratulations on all your gorgeous haul!






Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats on your purchases! Twins on the rodeo [emoji1][emoji521]






fatcat2523 said:


> So lovely






AdoreHermes said:


> Hi dear,
> I am just wondering, is Paddock bag charm the same price as Rodeo?
> I have a rodeo but never found a paddock charm.
> 
> thanks





megt10 said:


> Oh, congratulations. She is gorgeous. I love Etain.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> What a great haul. Love everything. Huge congratulations.






ceci said:


> Very cheerful loots you got there! Congrats!!



Thanks everyone! thanks for your lovely comments. i love the bag and charms very much too!


----------



## rainneday

jpezmom said:


> I have been obsessed with Hermes this year!  Here are my recent purchases that are putting me on ban island for a long time...until something else catches my eye.
> 
> My first Kelly -- 28 cm in Bleu Glacier.  I typically gravitate towards black and dark colors so took the plunge with a lighter colored Kelly in a neutral color. My husband also loves it so an added plus!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share - I've learned so much from tpf and the Hermes forum!





jpezmom said:


> And here is a Constance 18 in Paille!  It's not a color I would normally pick but I could not resist.  Love the lizard buckle, too.  Thank you!!



Beauuuutiful, my friend! HUGE congratulations!!!  So happy to see you posting your stunning finds here!


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.



I love this bag!!!!!! Congrats on this rare treasure acquisition!  I know you will rock it like all your other bags, your style is always on point!


----------



## tonkamama

Dira said:


> I love this bag!!!!!! Congrats on this rare treasure acquisition!  I know you will rock it like all your other bags, your style is always on point!



Thank you Dira for your lovely comment.


----------



## megt10

I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.


----------



## Ethengdurst

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.



Great buys, meg10! I'm sure Sammie will come around. That's how my DH looks too when I go shopping. &#128530;


----------



## megt10

Ethengdurst said:


> Great buys, meg10! I'm sure Sammie will come around. That's how my DH looks too when I go shopping. &#128530;



Yeah, my DH gives me the same look.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.




Beautiful choices Meg! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful choices Meg! Congrats!



Thank you so much. I am very happy.


----------



## bagalogist

Wow that's major loot megt! Especially the constance, rarer than a unicorn. You must been a very good girl &#128536;


----------



## megt10

bagalogist said:


> Wow that's major loot megt! Especially the constance, rarer than a unicorn. You must been a very good girl &#128536;



Thank you. My DH doesn't think so .


----------



## fatcat2523

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.



Congrats on your purchases...Would you mind sharing more info on the dress? (The name or product code, also the price) Love the design. Thank you.


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.



What beautiful selections!  I particularly love the tone on tone effect with the Grigri on your new Kelly.  That is very charming!  Looks like you had a very fun and productive shopping trip


----------



## OKComputer

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.



Holy freaking batman! That is the mother of all hauls! 

I was eyeing the Millefleur du Mexique chiffon scarf myself - could I request a model shot for that?


----------



## S'Mom

MEGT10 !!!!   GAH!!!!!  You had a beautiful day at Hermes!!!!  That Millefleur shawl is to die for gorgeous and that constance is rarer than hens teeth!


----------



## S'Mom

OKComputer said:


> Not sure if anyone has heard of this yet, but my SA told me that Hermes will be discontinuing the Rivale bracelet line to make place for a new bracelet design.
> 
> Not sure where the best place to post this would be - please direct me if it should belong on another more appropriate thread.




Is it the RIVALE or the KELLY DOUBLE TOUR or both????  I heard it was the Kelly Double Tour but if it's the RIVALE I better start stocking up!  It's the one that fits me best!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.



*meg*, major congrats on your H loot, all of it so gorgeous especially your new C24!
Also, my cat, Coco loves to sit in my big orange boxes too! Here she is just the other day amidst a sea of clothing, bags and shoes.


----------



## ayc

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.



OMG! love all of your purchase!
love your kitty too!!  I have 2 kitties and they love the boxes...ya, its their beds!  hahaha


----------



## ayc

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, major congrats on your H loot, all of it so gorgeous especially your new C24!
> Also, my cat, Coco loves to sit in my big orange boxes too! Here she is just the other day amidst a sea of clothing, bags and shoes.



cutie!  got great taste like her mom!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ayc said:


> cutie!  got great taste like her mom!!



Thanks, *ayc*, she is my baby!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.




Great items. Love them all. Congratulations. Specially love the Constance! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## megt10

fatcat2523 said:


> Congrats on your purchases...Would you mind sharing more info on the dress? (The name or product code, also the price) Love the design. Thank you.


I will take a picture of the tag tonight for you. I believe it was 2,900. If DH reads that I'm dead.


weibandy said:


> What beautiful selections!  I particularly love the tone on tone effect with the Grigri on your new Kelly.  That is very charming!  Looks like you had a very fun and productive shopping trip


Thank you.


OKComputer said:


> Holy freaking batman! That is the mother of all hauls!
> 
> I was eyeing the Millefleur du Mexique chiffon scarf myself - could I request a model shot for that?



Will try for one tomorrow for you.


----------



## megt10

S'Mom said:


> MEGT10 !!!!   GAH!!!!!  You had a beautiful day at Hermes!!!!  That Millefleur shawl is to die for gorgeous and that constance is rarer than hens teeth!


Thank you so much. Unfortunately, I think I am going to return her. Actually, I know I am. When I put my things in her it really hurt my neck and shoulder. Mind you the bag isn't heavy and I don't carry a lot of stuff but the drop length hits at a awkward spot or something. Whatever it is 5 minutes wearing the bag and my neck hasn't stopped hurting. So sad. I will look for the Elan.


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, major congrats on your H loot, all of it so gorgeous especially your new C24!
> Also, my cat, Coco loves to sit in my big orange boxes too! Here she is just the other day amidst a sea of clothing, bags and shoes.


She is gorgeous. Looks so much like my Princess.


ayc said:


> OMG! love all of your purchase!
> love your kitty too!!  I have 2 kitties and they love the boxes...ya, its their beds!  hahaha


Thank you. My girls do too.


Love_Couture said:


> Great items. Love them all. Congratulations. Specially love the Constance! [emoji173]&#65039;


Thank you.


----------



## Hypershopper

So cuteeee &#128525;


----------



## fatcat2523

megt10 said:


> I will take a picture of the tag tonight for you. I believe it was 2,900. If DH reads that I'm dead.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Will try for one tomorrow for you.



LOL, :hnsnsn:, That's why my mom offten said to my dad "I have this XX for so long. I just don't wear it often"...Thank you


----------



## dessert1st

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.




Woo hoo! Someone had a good time. Love all of it and twins on the bag.  But did I read right? Are you returning it?  Am sorry to hear it didn't work out for you specially after such a long wait. Hope the elan works out for you.  I have one in swift and it does seem to weigh less and sits different for sure.  Also holds things different and less I think.  Good luck!


----------



## megt10

fatcat2523 said:


> LOL, :hnsnsn:, That's why my mom offten said to my dad "I have this XX for so long. I just don't wear it often"...Thank you



I always say that too. My DH doesn't notice a new dress only shoes. Here is a picture.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.



I don't even know where to start with THIS reveal! Uhm let's start with .... Constance is AMAZING!!!! Continuing to drool over that Lagoon u scored a few (days?) ago...
Now the moussies are killing me! This is the firs I'm seeing of the Paradis de Soie  moussie and I simply love what I see so far!!!! Please post more pics!!! 
Everything looks D I V I N E!!!!


----------



## megt10

dessert1st said:


> Woo hoo! Someone had a good time. Love all of it and twins on the bag.  But did I read right? Are you returning it?  Am sorry to hear it didn't work out for you specially after such a long wait. Hope the elan works out for you.  I have one in swift and it does seem to weigh less and sits different for sure.  Also holds things different and less I think.  Good luck!



I am returning it sadly. It really bothered my neck. I have 3 bulging discs so I have to be really careful. I have the 18 in swift and that is fine of course much smaller. I tried the Elan and would have kept that one but it was so similar to the 18 in size and color. I agree it isn't just the weight of the bag but how the weight is distributed.


----------



## fatcat2523

megt10 said:


> I always say that too. My DH doesn't notice a new dress only shoes. Here is a picture.




Thank you


----------



## nadineluv

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.




Wow!!! Amazing haul! And that Constance is everything!!!


----------



## megt10

nadineluv said:


> Wow!!! Amazing haul! And that Constance is everything!!!



Thank you.


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> I don't even know where to start with THIS reveal! Uhm let's start with .... Constance is AMAZING!!!! Continuing to drool over that Lagoon u scored a few (days?) ago...
> Now the moussies are killing me! This is the firs I'm seeing of the Paradis de Soie  moussie and I simply love what I see so far!!!! Please post more pics!!!
> Everything looks D I V I N E!!!!



Thanks so much. The Constance unfortunately isn't going to work for me and I will taking it back tomorrow.


----------



## atelierforward

megt10 said:


> I always say that too. My DH doesn't notice a new dress only shoes. Here is a picture.


What a fun pattern! Absolutely adorable. Congrats!


----------



## Sappho

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.




Great stuff Meg!! I love everything, especially Sammie!


----------



## Sappho

megt10 said:


> I always say that too. My DH doesn't notice a new dress only shoes. Here is a picture.




That dress is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> I am returning it sadly. It really bothered my neck. I have 3 bulging discs so I have to be really careful. I have the 18 in swift and that is fine of course much smaller. I tried the Elan and would have kept that one but it was so similar to the 18 in size and color. I agree it isn't just the weight of the bag but how the weight is distributed.




Meg, everything is gorgeous, but I really get what you mean about the bag. I do a lot of hot yoga and am good shape, but I cannot do a cross-body bag. My B can weigh 20 lbs and it's not a problem all day long, but 10 minutes with a cross-body and my neck hurts.


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Meg, everything is gorgeous, but I really get what you mean about the bag. I do a lot of hot yoga and am good shape, but I cannot do a cross-body bag. My B can weigh 20 lbs and it's not a problem all day long, but 10 minutes with a cross-body and my neck hurts.



This isn't even a cross body. At least not on me as I am 5'7". I am relatively strong and in decent shape but the weight on my shoulder just really hurt immediately. I normally put my things in a bag before I purchase it to check the weight distribution. Since I had my MIL with me and I have wanted the bag forever I didn't do that. I just tried it on. Empty it weighs hardly anything. I usually do fine with a cross body bag. So I will see if I can find the Elan in swift. I usually do best with a bag carried by hand or on my arm.


----------



## megt10

Sappho said:


> That dress is gorgeous!!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## jpezmom

rainneday said:


> Beauuuutiful, my friend! HUGE congratulations!!!  So happy to see you posting your stunning finds here!


Thank you so much, *rainneday*!  You have been my H enabler and I am very thankful to have met you through tpf!!


----------



## jpezmom

megt10 said:


> This isn't even a cross body. At least not on me as I am 5'7". I am relatively strong and in decent shape but the weight on my shoulder just really hurt immediately. I normally put my things in a bag before I purchase it to check the weight distribution. Since I had my MIL with me and I have wanted the bag forever I didn't do that. I just tried it on. Empty it weighs hardly anything. I usually do fine with a cross body bag. So I will see if I can find the Elan in swift. I usually do best with a bag carried by hand or on my arm.


Sorry to hear the Constance was uncomfortable - hopefully the Elan will come along soon!  

The rest of your goodies were amazing and gorgeous - you have impeccable style - congrats!


----------



## MJconfessions

jpezmom said:


> I have been obsessed with Hermes this year!  Here are my recent purchases that are putting me on ban island for a long time...until something else catches my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> My first Kelly -- 28 cm in Bleu Glacier.  I typically gravitate towards black and dark colors so took the plunge with a lighter colored Kelly in a neutral color. My husband also loves it so an added plus!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share - I've learned so much from tpf and the Hermes forum!




What a beautiful colour!!! Congrats!


----------



## jpezmom

MJconfessions said:


> What a beautiful colour!!! Congrats!


Thank you, MJconfessions!  I am really loving the Bleu Glacier - it goes well with my casual style and has been a fun departure from dark colors!!


----------



## luxi_max

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.




Congratulations on the beautiful purchases.  They are stunning.  Is the Kelly swift leather? It looks so yummy


----------



## Oryx816

fatcat2523 said:


> LOL, :hnsnsn:, That's why my mom offten said to my dad "I have this XX for so long. I just don't wear it often"...Thank you




The words we all live by....


----------



## Oryx816

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.




Congrats!  Such great goodies!  I love the dress!  Mod shot please?


----------



## H for Hermes

Congrats with your amazing buy! But your bi/ tri color Kelly really catches my eyes! Can you show us that beauty too?


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much. The Constance unfortunately isn't going to work for me and I will taking it back tomorrow.



So sorry megt10 that C24 does not work for you......  But everything else you got just as lovely, especially the dress.  &#128149;&#128536;


----------



## Princess D

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much. The Constance unfortunately isn't going to work for me and I will taking it back tomorrow.




Argh.... Your Constance in this exact combo is my dream bag.  I've been waiting for this combo forever and my SA finally told me it's near impossible!  So sad it doesn't work for you [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## globetrotter07

Got my first K in Sellier back in FSH &#55357;&#57037;


----------



## megt10

jpezmom said:


> Sorry to hear the Constance was uncomfortable - hopefully the Elan will come along soon!
> 
> The rest of your goodies were amazing and gorgeous - you have impeccable style - congrats!


Thank you. 


luxi_max said:


> Congratulations on the beautiful purchases.  They are stunning.  Is the Kelly swift leather? It looks so yummy


Thank you. Yes, the Kelly is swift leather and I really love her.


Oryx816 said:


> Congrats!  Such great goodies!  I love the dress!  Mod shot please?


Will do hopefully this week.


tonkamama said:


> So sorry megt10 that C24 does not work for you......  But everything else you got just as lovely, especially the dress.  &#128149;&#128536;


Thank you so much. I am so bummed that the bag just isn't going to work for me.


Princess D said:


> Argh.... Your Constance in this exact combo is my dream bag.  I've been waiting for this combo forever and my SA finally told me it's near impossible!  So sad it doesn't work for you [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Thank you. Don't give up hope. I waited a long time for this one. Now I have to wait for the Elan in swift.


----------



## megt10

globetrotter07 said:


> Got my first K in Sellier back in FSH &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> View attachment 3332984



Huge congratulations!


----------



## ceci

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.




What a loot! Congrats! I'm sorry C24 didn't work out, but there you've got the credit for a better one! Wise decision! Your story teaches us not just get one even it's not working. Good Luck! BTW, your Lagoon Kelly! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ceci

globetrotter07 said:


> Got my first K in Sellier back in FSH &#55357;&#57037;
> 
> View attachment 3332984




Congrats! I know how it felt like! Got my 1st sellier K at FSH years ago...which means more to come in the future!


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> This isn't even a cross body. At least not on me as I am 5'7". I am relatively strong and in decent shape but the weight on my shoulder just really hurt immediately. I normally put my things in a bag before I purchase it to check the weight distribution. Since I had my MIL with me and I have wanted the bag forever I didn't do that. I just tried it on. Empty it weighs hardly anything. I usually do fine with a cross body bag. So I will see if I can find the Elan in swift. I usually do best with a bag carried by hand or on my arm.




Yeah, I understand, this just may have to do with pressure points (or whatever [emoji6]). It's pulling on you where it shouldn't. I do tend to have problems with my neck and not my back and like you I'd always choose handbags with handles over straps. I hope the Elan works for you! [emoji254]


----------



## luxi_max

Thanks for the response, megt.  I am eyeing on a K32 in swift leather but has not pulled the trigger yet.  Again, congrats with the beautiful purchases. 



megt10 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Thank you. Yes, the Kelly is swift leather and I really love her.
> 
> Will do hopefully this week.
> 
> Thank you so much. I am so bummed that the bag just isn't going to work for me.
> 
> 
> Thank you. Don't give up hope. I waited a long time for this one. Now I have to wait for the Elan in swift.


----------



## ehy12

globetrotter07 said:


> Got my first K in Sellier back in FSH &#55357;&#57037;
> 
> View attachment 3332984


ahhhh!!! congrats!!!


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.



meg, I love all of your purchases!!  The mousselines are gorgeous, and the twilly is just perfect on your new kelly  It's such a shame that the Constance didn't work out, but I'm sure it will find another happy owner very soon.  I have a Constance élan  (in BE epsom) and I love how light it feels.  It certainly helps that it doesn't hold that much!  Hope you succeed in finding the élan soon.


----------



## megt10

luxi_max said:


> Thanks for the response, megt.  I am eyeing on a K32 in swift leather but has not pulled the trigger yet.  Again, congrats with the beautiful purchases.





hclubfan said:


> meg, I love all of your purchases!!  The mousselines are gorgeous, and the twilly is just perfect on your new kelly  It's such a shame that the Constance didn't work out, but I'm sure it will find another happy owner very soon.  I have a Constance élan  (in BE epsom) and I love how light it feels.  It certainly helps that it doesn't hold that much!  Hope you succeed in finding the élan soon.



Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## Ccc1

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.


Omg major congrats. Your C is TDP


----------



## MsHermesAU

ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.



This is one of the best SO combinations I've ever seen. The colours together are perfection


----------



## ceci

MsHermesAU said:


> This is one of the best SO combinations I've ever seen. The colours together are perfection




Aww...MsHermesAU, you are very sweet! J'adore my SO very much! I've been dreaming a bi-color especially with BE! Just yesterday I custom felted myself a bag charm to match the twillies & the bag too! Check out Action thread. Anyway, I'm totally fell in love. Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## love_timeless

Got this beauty today-purchased from official Canada Hermes site.

Calvi card case in epsom sapphire blue - my first leather H piece and loving it [emoji7]


----------



## bagalogist

love_timeless said:


> Got this beauty today-purchased from official Canada Hermes site.
> 
> Calvi card case in epsom sapphire blue - my first leather H piece and loving it [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3333819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333820


Very useful card case. Hard to start at one [emoji8]


----------



## love_timeless

bagalogist said:


> Very useful card case. Hard to start at one [emoji8]




Thank you! I know lol it feels so beautiful and luxurious[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lollipop15

I'm so happy to find this cutie during my holiday in Switzerland. Lindy 26 in Bleu nuit. [emoji1][emoji170]


----------



## victoria2014

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy to find this cutie during my holiday in Switzerland. Lindy 26 in Bleu nuit. [emoji1][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333961


----------



## Oryx816

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy to find this cutie during my holiday in Switzerland. Lindy 26 in Bleu nuit. [emoji1][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333961




Such a beautiful deep blue.  Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy to find this cutie during my holiday in Switzerland. Lindy 26 in Bleu nuit. [emoji1][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333961



Gorgeous congratulations. The bleu nuit is a fabulous colour


----------



## megt10

Ccc1 said:


> Omg major congrats. Your C is TDP


Thank you. 


ceci said:


> B25 SO [emoji56] inside B30
> 
> View attachment 3315795
> 
> 
> BE/BA Togo Brushed Gold
> RJ Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 3315798
> 
> 
> Needle-felted my own decorative charm just for fun! Inspired from Alice Shirley Greeting card.
> 
> View attachment 3315804
> 
> 
> Rose de Compass purchased on the date placing the SO order ....... Millefleurs du Mexique purchased on the date meeting my dream baby .......
> 
> View attachment 3315806
> 
> 
> I'm super excited & just want to share my joy! You all are very supportive! I'm very lucky to get this SO opportunity from my lovely SA. Thanks in advance! I'll try to get on TPF in between my preparation for 3 upcoming art festivals & exhibitions.


Wow, these bags are so gorgeous.


----------



## H for Hermes

Congrats on your Shopping at Hermes! Enjoy with good health!


----------



## megt10

love_timeless said:


> Got this beauty today-purchased from official Canada Hermes site.
> 
> Calvi card case in epsom sapphire blue - my first leather H piece and loving it [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3333819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333820


So pretty and useful. Welcome to the slippery slope.


Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy to find this cutie during my holiday in Switzerland. Lindy 26 in Bleu nuit. [emoji1][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333961



Gorgeous. I love the Lindy and this is such a great color.


----------



## H for Hermes

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.




I think the problem of the Constance 24 is actually sitting above the hip area which cause the uncomforted! Btw, can you share a picture of your Kelly that sit next to the orange box? The color really attracts me!


----------



## ka3na20

New purchases!!!


----------



## ka3na20

New purchases!!!  ,,[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3334055
> View attachment 3334056
> 
> 
> New purchases!!!




Faaaabulous!


----------



## love_timeless

thank you megt10!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

just bought a halzan mini in rose eglantine&#65292; thanks for letting me share


----------



## periogirl28

MRS.Hermes said:


> just bought a halzan mini in rose eglantine&#65292; thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3334122




Oooo super sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Blue Rain

MRS.Hermes said:


> just bought a halzan mini in rose eglantine&#65292; thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3334126




Lovely! Can we see more pictures of rose eglantine in different lightings please??????


----------



## Scarf and Glove

MRS.Hermes said:


> just bought a halzan mini in rose eglantine&#65292; thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3334126


What a lovely colour! Congrats!


----------



## theITbag

Just scored this...orange Kelly cut swift PHW and matching feu Epsom 38 double tour band!!!


----------



## MrH

My petit h arrived from Paris today [emoji4] ready for summer collection [emoji4]


----------



## ehy12

Lollipop15 said:


> I'm so happy to find this cutie during my holiday in Switzerland. Lindy 26 in Bleu nuit. [emoji1][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333961


This is a stunning color!!!!


----------



## Sappho

MRS.Hermes said:


> just bought a halzan mini in rose eglantine&#65292; thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3334126




Ooooh, this is so pretty!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

theITbag said:


> Just scored this...orange Kelly cut swift PHW and matching feu Epsom 38 double tour band!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334341



KCs are exploding on to the H market right now, so glad that you received yours ~ it is beautiful! Major congrats, *theITbag*.


----------



## Frivole88

Just got my new Evelyne PM in gold from Hermes Madison


----------



## S'Mom

MRS.Hermes said:


> just bought a halzan mini in rose eglantine&#65292; thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3334126



I saw this just last week in Paris and I have to say I was sorely tempted to grab one.  It fits a lot, sits perfectly as a cross body, isn't too heavy and can be a shoulder bag/hand-held/crossbody.  It's quite a sophisticated little bag!!!


----------



## MJconfessions

love_timeless said:


> Got this beauty today-purchased from official Canada Hermes site.
> 
> Calvi card case in epsom sapphire blue - my first leather H piece and loving it [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3333819
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333820




If you don't mind me asking... There are no duties and price is CAD for Hermes Canada website?


----------



## lovelyhongbao

megt10 said:


> I went to Hermes yesterday and came home with some goodies. The twilly was put on my Kelly before I left the store. The Constance is a 24 black Epsom with gold hardware. I have been asking my SA for a long time for this bag so excited that he found one for me. Sammie may not have been impressed with my purchases but she loved the box.



Beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

tonkamama said:


> Just pick up my C24 in Black epsom skin resents.  The blue buckle gives all black structure bag more relax vibe perfect for my casual everyday jeans style.  Thanks for letting me share.



What a special baby.  Congrats


----------



## Millicat

Petite H silk dolphin.


----------



## love_timeless

MJconfessions said:


> If you don't mind me asking... There are no duties and price is CAD for Hermes Canada website?




On the Hermes Canadian site the prices are in Canadian dollars. I live in Canada so i was only charged for the item plus tax (in my Province it is 13%) and shipping was free. There is no duties charge if you live in Canada and are purchasing off the Canadian site.

If you are purchasing off the Canada website and live in another country I am not sure what the process is.

Hope this helps


----------



## periogirl28

Fab new purchases everyone, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lollipop15

victoria2014 said:


>







Oryx816 said:


> Such a beautiful deep blue.  Congrats on your beauty!



Thank you! I'm loving this colour 



Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous congratulations. The bleu nuit is a fabulous colour



Hehe thank you! Very pretty colour & easy to use ^^



megt10 said:


> S
> Gorgeous. I love the Lindy and this is such a great color.



Thank you megt! I really enjoy using this cutie ^^



ehy12 said:


> This is a stunning color!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

S'Mom said:


> I saw this just last week in Paris and I have to say I was sorely tempted to grab one.  It fits a lot, sits perfectly as a cross body, isn't too heavy and can be a shoulder bag/hand-held/crossbody.  It's quite a sophisticated little bag!!!




thank you&#65281;yes&#65292; it is so cute and so many way to use&#65292; also&#65292; it fits a lot with so many pocket&#65281;and light&#65281;


----------



## Johnxxx

Eau d'Hermes.


----------



## Kyokei

I've been very into the home goods and jewelry lately. Here is my new Labyrinthe Chevron blanket (it's so soft!!!) and Confettis bracelet.


----------



## Irene7899

I like this colour, hope I can get one in Rome or Florence when I there next few month



kristinlorraine said:


> Just got my new Evelyne PM in gold from Hermes Madison
> 
> View attachment 3334570


----------



## brunchatchanels

B35 black Fjord


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3335240
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335242
> 
> 
> I've been very into the home goods and jewelry lately. Here is my new Labyrinthe Chevron blanket (it's so soft!!!) and Confettis bracelet.



*Kyokei*, that blanket is a beauty and so is your new bracelet.


----------



## Princess D

Unexpected and a total surprise!  Got a b25 indigo in my favorite leather swift!  I literally only stopped by to say hi as I finished lunch early and didn't wanna start work as yet!  Photo coming up when I get home


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Princess D said:


> Unexpected and a total surprise!  Got a b25 indigo in my favorite leather swift!  I literally only stopped by to say hi as I finished lunch early and didn't wanna start work as yet!  Photo coming up when I get home



*Princess*, cannot wait to see a pic of your new indigo B25, please post one soon and major congrats!!


----------



## Princess D

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Princess*, cannot wait to see a pic of your new indigo B25, please post one soon and major congrats!!




Yay!  I'm sitting in the office now but my mind is in Hermes land.  I'll get off in like 3 hours, and will post pics once I get home!  My collection is finally complete and I need a one way ticket to ban island - oops I can't even afford that ticket now lol lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Princess D said:


> Yay!  I'm sitting in the office now but my mind is in Hermes land.  I'll get off in like 3 hours, and will post pics once I get home!  My collection is finally complete and I need a one way ticket to ban island - oops I can't even afford that ticket now lol lol



*Princess*, love how your mind is in Hermes Land right now and how you can't afford a ticket to Ban Island. Too funny!!! I will have the cabana boy keep your drink chilled until you arrive.


----------



## Princess D

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Princess*, love how your mind is in Hermes Land right now and how you can't afford a ticket to Ban Island. Too funny!!! I will have the cabana boy keep your drink chilled until you arrive.




As promised [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Princess D said:


> As promised [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335582



Love your indigo B25 PHW, major congrats again and thanks for the pic, *Princess*!


----------



## theITbag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your indigo B25 PHW, major congrats again and thanks for the pic, *Princess*!




Can you post a body pic?  I've been eyeing a B25 or k25 and wondering its size.


----------



## ayc

Princess D said:


> As promised [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335582


 
OMG! gorgeous!  congrats!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3335240
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335242
> 
> 
> I've been very into the home goods and jewelry lately. Here is my new Labyrinthe Chevron blanket (it's so soft!!!) and Confettis bracelet.


Lovely purchase!


----------



## Princess D

theITbag said:


> Can you post a body pic?  I've been eyeing a B25 or k25 and wondering its size.




I haven't gotten w chance to take modeling pics with this new baby yet but here's one with my blue electric b25 so you could see the size


----------



## MSO13

Watch bands and an impulsive Rivale Double Tour in Craie/Rose Gold


----------



## MommyDaze

My latest scarf. Under the Waves in CW 13.  Stalked this CW on the US site for months, but it is the only one that isn't available online. Finally got into the boutique to buy it.


----------



## ka3na20

Just bought this bag. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LovetheLux

Princess D said:


> Unexpected and a total surprise!  Got a b25 indigo in my favorite leather swift!  I literally only stopped by to say hi as I finished lunch early and didn't wanna start work as yet!  Photo coming up when I get home


Congratulations!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Princess D said:


> As promised [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335582



I loveeeeee swift &#10084;&#65039;&#128155;&#128156; Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3336331
> 
> 
> Just bought this bag. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Size 30? I need one!!!!


----------



## Prague09

Can't have enough H in natural colors


----------



## renee_nyc

My new maxi twilly in violet


----------



## Serva1

Spent 5 hrs at Hermès today, no big boxes but a lot of good memories....



...some shawls, bracelets and my first pair of H shoes! Reserved 2 more pairs of shoes and a book that I'm picking up after a month when I return to this lovely city [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]


----------



## nadineluv

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3336824
> 
> Spent 5 hrs at Hermès today, no big boxes but a lot of good memories....
> 
> View attachment 3336828
> 
> ...some shawls, bracelets and my first pair of H shoes! Reserved 2 more pairs of shoes and a book that I'm picking up after a month when I return to this lovely city [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]




Wow, beautiful H items. I especially love the les leopard twillys. [emoji175]


----------



## Sappho

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3336824
> 
> Spent 5 hrs at Hermès today, no big boxes but a lot of good memories....
> 
> View attachment 3336828
> 
> ...some shawls, bracelets and my first pair of H shoes! Reserved 2 more pairs of shoes and a book that I'm picking up after a month when I return to this lovely city [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]




You went home with such wonderful goodies!! The Les leopards twillies are too cute, I have the 90 silk, love the design! And I see the panthera shawl! Beautiful items!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you nadineluv&Sappho. Agree, the twillies are real cuties[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ayc

Prague09 said:


> View attachment 3336682
> 
> 
> Can't have enough H in natural colors



gorgeous natural colors... new color sage?


----------



## thyme

Serva1 said:


> Spent 5 hrs at Hermès today, no big boxes but a lot of good memories....
> 
> 
> ...some shawls, bracelets and my first pair of H shoes! Reserved 2 more pairs of shoes and a book that I'm picking up after a month when I return to this lovely city



congrats on all the goodies...especially love the sandals, kelly bracelet and the twillies (both are the exact colours i want!!)


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> congrats on all the goodies...especially love the sandals, kelly bracelet and the twillies (both are the exact colours i want!!)




Thank you chincac [emoji173]&#65039; hope you get your little leopards soon


----------



## renet

My last purchase in SG Takashimaya H boutique.  Very fortunate to have found Dogon Long in Blue Atoll.  And a leather belt for my husband.  These two loves are our 10th anniversary gifts.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

renet said:


> My last purchase in SG Takashimaya H boutique.  Very fortunate to have found Dogon Long in Blue Atoll.  And a leather belt for my husband.  These two loves are our 10th anniversary gifts.
> View attachment 3337250
> View attachment 3337251



*renet*, congrats on your new Bleu Atoll Dogon long ~ that is a great size and a gorgeous color! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## renet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *renet*, congrats on your new Bleu Atoll Dogon long ~ that is a great size and a gorgeous color! Thanks for the pics.




Thanks, VigeeLeBrun.  Must thanks my SA.  She brought this out and I knew that's the one for me. Haha...though I wanted a Bearn in RC Cherve but changed my mind upon seeing this Dogon Long.


----------



## Prague09

ayc said:


> gorgeous natural colors... new color sage?


sorry for the lighting issue, the Kelly wallet is gris tourterelle while its argile for the jige


----------



## tabbi001

My new babies fresh from the boutique


----------



## purplepoodles

renet said:


> My last purchase in SG Takashimaya H boutique.  Very fortunate to have found Dogon Long in Blue Atoll.  And a leather belt for my husband.  These two loves are our 10th anniversary gifts.
> View attachment 3337250
> View attachment 3337251




Happy anniversary renet! May you have many more! 

Great choices love your Atoll Blue Dogon Long so calm and peaceful. Your husbands belt is great, haven't seen that leather before.


----------



## Gwapa30

I'm


----------



## Freckles1

Gwapa30 said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337672


----------



## Gwapa30

Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic!!




Thank you Freckles[emoji4]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Gwapa30 said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337672


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gwapa30 said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337672


----------



## SandySummer

Gwapa30 said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337672


----------



## panthere55

Gwapa30 said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337672


----------



## Gwapa30

Orangefanatic said:


> Lovely[emoji177][emoji177]did u get it from the store or reseller route?




So H had a special handbag event today. I was super  excited I forgot about the other bags.The stamp is X so it's this year I'm hoping they will bring back this color[emoji120]


----------



## Gwapa30

panthere55 said:


> Yay twins! Big congrats!




Thank you Panthere[emoji4]


----------



## Gwapa30

SandySummer said:


> Lovely!




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## Gwapa30

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!! [emoji178]




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## renet

purplepoodles said:


> Happy anniversary renet! May you have many more!
> 
> Great choices love your Atoll Blue Dogon Long so calm and peaceful. Your husbands belt is great, haven't seen that leather before.




Thanks, Purplepoodles!  Yeah, many more anniversaries to come!

SA told me the belt leather is a new design. Happened to have it in store that time.  I was afraid the size does not fit husband (this design available for that size that time) but it is fitting him nicely!


----------



## renet

Gwapa30 said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337672


----------



## Orangefanatic

Gwapa30 said:


> So H had a special handbag event today. I was super  excited I forgot about the other bags.The stamp is X so it's this year I'm hoping they will bring back this color[emoji120]



Oooh is therecsuch thing? Special handbag event...love to add this beauty to my H family. Once again huge congrats!!!! 
Please share some action shots!!! &#128156;&#127818;&#128149;


----------



## Gwapa30

renet said:


> Gwapa30, very nice!  Color is so nice!




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## Gwapa30

Orangefanatic said:


> Oooh is therecsuch thing? Special handbag event...love to add this beauty to my H family. Once again huge congrats!!!!
> 
> Please share some action shots!!! [emoji171][emoji521][emoji177]




According to my SA they got a shipment of bags unfortunately no B/k/c for their event today. Most of the bags I saw were colorful . She said all the unsold bags will be ship back. It was a special treat looking at bright  colored bags in a Sunday afternoon. 
Yes I will post some action pic shots tomorrow I promise. But I'm camera shy since I'm so pregnant right now[emoji51] I will try to post. I've been asking my SA for Rose Tyrien and I'm happy with a jige for now[emoji4]


----------



## LadyCupid

Gwapa30 said:


> I'm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337672


----------



## Orangefanatic

Gwapa30 said:


> According to my SA they got a shipment of bags unfortunately no B/k/c for their event today. Most of the bags I saw were colorful . She said all the unsold bags will be ship back. It was a special treat looking at bright  colored bags in a Sunday afternoon.
> Yes I will post some action pic shots tomorrow I promise. But I'm camera shy since I'm so pregnant right now[emoji51] I will try to post. I've been asking my SA for Rose Tyrien and I'm happy with a jige for now[emoji4]



That sounds so exciting!!! I think RT jige is bery very special.


----------



## Gwapa30

yodaling1 said:


> Wow is Rose Tyrien coming back? This is AWESOME!! Thank you for the picture.




I'm not sure but the stamp on this jige is X maybe in small leather bags only. I'm hoping and praying they will bring it back since it's my dream color[emoji3]


----------



## Gwapa30

Orangefanatic said:


> That sounds so exciting!!! I think RT jige is bery very special.




Yes it is I'm grateful to add this to my little collection[emoji4]


----------



## xxDxx

My first H bag [emoji7] K32 sellier in Rose Jaipur


----------



## ssv003

xxDxx said:


> My first H bag [emoji7] K32 sellier in Rose Jaipur
> 
> View attachment 3338301




One of my dream colors for the K. Enjoy!" And congrats!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xxDxx said:


> My first H bag [emoji7] K32 sellier in Rose Jaipur
> 
> View attachment 3338301



Stunning!


----------



## steffysstyle

A little bracelet for spring/summer


----------



## renet

steffysstyle said:


> A little bracelet for spring/summer




Very sweet pink. Aww... [emoji7]


----------



## steffysstyle

renet said:


> Very sweet pink. Aww... [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## chanelprincess

My first Birkin 30, vintage from 1994 and Bearn wallet.  Both pre owned.


----------



## atelierforward

chanelprincess said:


> My first Birkin 30, vintage from 1994 and Bearn wallet.  Both pre owned.


Beautiful vintage finds. Big congratulations!!


----------



## hclubfan

steffysstyle said:


> A little bracelet for spring/summer



What a beautiful photo of a gorgeous bracelet, steffysstyle!


----------



## trishaluvslv

chanelprincess said:


> My first Birkin 30, vintage from 1994 and Bearn wallet.  Both pre owned.


Lovely pieces.....I LOVE pre loved [emoji8] 

Btw..we are twilly twins dear 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## temps

steffysstyle said:


> A little bracelet for spring/summer




Beautiful color and gorgeous photo!


----------



## steffysstyle

temps said:


> Beautiful color and gorgeous photo!





hclubfan said:


> What a beautiful photo of a gorgeous bracelet, steffysstyle!



Thank you so much


----------



## amber138

My first purchase from FSH:
90cm scarf 'Saut Hermes 2016' in ciel / turquoise / canard



Twilly 'Saut Hermes 2016' in bleu / vert / gris


----------



## periogirl28

amber138 said:


> My first purchase from FSH:
> 90cm scarf 'Saut Hermes 2016' in ciel / turquoise / canard
> View attachment 3339016
> 
> 
> Twilly 'Saut Hermes 2016' in bleu / vert / gris
> View attachment 3339018



Many congrats on your limited edition items!


----------



## amber138

periogirl28 said:


> Many congrats on your limited edition items!




Thank you very much periogirl [emoji4]


----------



## VCAforever

hcrazy8 said:


> View attachment 3330384
> 
> 
> Contour Birkn 25 from FSH 2 weeks ago.


Hi, you b25 is gorgeous! May I can, the lining in the bag is it pink? And if so can you possibly do a mod shot of the inside?


----------



## Suzie

steffysstyle said:


> A little bracelet for spring/summer



What a gorgeous photo.


----------



## Suzie

chanelprincess said:


> My first Birkin 30, vintage from 1994 and Bearn wallet.  Both pre owned.



Wow, both stunning finds.


----------



## megt10

xxDxx said:


> My first H bag [emoji7] K32 sellier in Rose Jaipur
> 
> View attachment 3338301


Gorgeous. I love this color.


steffysstyle said:


> A little bracelet for spring/summer


So perfect for summer.


chanelprincess said:


> My first Birkin 30, vintage from 1994 and Bearn wallet.  Both pre owned.



Congratulations. They are both fabulous.


----------



## xxDxx

ssv003 said:


> One of my dream colors for the K. Enjoy!" And congrats!!


 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Stunning!


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous. I love this color.


 

Thank you so much ladies! :kiss:


----------



## hbr

Thanks for all the inspiration everyone!  Just picked up an early Mother's Day gift for myself [emoji16]. Hava Necklace. Love how light and versatile it is!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## ehy12

I posted this in another thread...but finally...in my hands...the long awaited black togo birkin 30 phw


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)

As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral. 
I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.  
BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????  

Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT! 
Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW! 
Yup, that's her name
I just L O V E this size!!! 
She is so adorable!
Thanks for letting me share.*


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] love!!!!!


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




Wow wow wow congratulations [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]it's so stunning!!


----------



## SugarMama

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*



Awwww, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> I posted this in another thread...but finally...in my hands...the long awaited black togo birkin 30 phw





ehy12 said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] love!!!!!


Thank you dear!!! And congrats to you on your B!!! Stunning!


Sterre said:


> Wow wow wow congratulations [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]it's so stunning!!


Thanks darling!!! I was Very Happily Surprised by this little drop of goodness!!!!


SugarMama said:


> Awwww, she's beautiful!!!



Thanks babe!!!! I'm over the moon!!! Oh, and I finally go the moussie


----------



## Little_S

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




Congratulations!!! I recently got a kelly bag too[emoji7] love love! Your one is so grogerous[emoji812]&#65039;[emoji812]&#65039;[emoji812]&#65039;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Little_S said:


> Congratulations!!! I recently got a kelly bag too[emoji7] love love! Your one is so grogerous[emoji812]&#65039;[emoji812]&#65039;[emoji812]&#65039;



Thank you dear!!! Which one did u get??
I just love this size. 
So glad I recently decided to sell K35 bc it was soooo huge on  me.
I thought I hate Kelly.
No, wrong... K35 is what I hate on me


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hbr said:


> Thanks for all the inspiration everyone!  Just picked up an early Mother's Day gift for myself [emoji16]. Hava Necklace. Love how light and versatile it is!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;.
> View attachment 3339244



I  this necklace too!!! Horn is so amazing!


----------



## hbr

Israeli_Flava said:


> I  this necklace too!!! Horn is so amazing!




Thank you, dear!!  And a big congrats on your STUNNING K28!!  Love!!


----------



## Little_S

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you dear!!! Which one did u get??
> I just love this size.
> So glad I recently decided to sell K35 bc it was soooo huge on  me.
> I thought I hate Kelly.
> No, wrong... K35 is what I hate on me




Here is my very first kelly [emoji13] Etain 28 with GHW


----------



## Txoceangirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*



She's a beauty!  What a wonderful surprise and great SA!



ehy12 said:


> I posted this in another thread...but finally...in my hands...the long awaited black togo birkin 30 phw


 Congratulations!  My first B was the exact same one, enjoy!


hbr said:


> Thanks for all the inspiration everyone!  Just picked up an early Mother's Day gift for myself [emoji16]. Hava Necklace. Love how light and versatile it is!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;.
> View attachment 3339244



It's fabulous -- Happy (early) Mother's Day!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hbr said:


> Thanks for all the inspiration everyone!  Just picked up an early Mother's Day gift for myself [emoji16]. Hava Necklace. Love how light and versatile it is!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;.
> View attachment 3339244



*hbr* - Lovely horn necklace.  This is the colorway that I've been looking for and difficult to find at stores.  Is it the Deva necklace ?  The ones that I've seen is multi-colored and I like it in one like yours.  

Congrats.


----------



## Freckles1

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




Oh she is a beautiful baby!!!! Her nickname could be "BB"!!!!!


----------



## hbr

It's fabulous -- Happy (early) Mother's Day![/QUOTE]


Thank you!!!


----------



## Onthego

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> 
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




BABY BELLAGIO is so BEAUTIFUL. 
The leather looks so yummy. 
Yay, even a colorful girlie girl needs a neutral like this. Congratulations!


----------



## hbr

chkpfbeliever said:


> *hbr* - Lovely horn necklace.  This is the colorway that I've been looking for and difficult to find at stores.  Is it the Deva necklace ?  The ones that I've seen is multi-colored and I like it in one like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.




Thanks so much!!  It's called the Hava. They also have it online. Good luck!


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you dear!!! Which one did u get??
> I just love this size.
> So glad I recently decided to sell K35 bc it was soooo huge on  me.
> I thought I hate Kelly.
> No, wrong... K35 is what I hate on me


I recently got ride of my kelly 35 too...and had told myself no more kellys...maybe I need to give the 28 a try...


----------



## ehy12

Txoceangirl said:


> She's a beauty!  What a wonderful surprise and great SA!
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  My first B was the exact same one, enjoy!
> 
> 
> It's fabulous -- Happy (early) Mother's Day!


It's been 7 years since I started collecting H bags...many many many many birkins of the wrong size and color...I've finally got my hands on one that is sooooooo easy...matches everything...and super light (my only other 30 B is craie...which is not an everyday bag for me)...I am super excited!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hbr said:


> Thanks so much!!  It's called the Hava. They also have it online. Good luck!



Thanks hbr.  I checked online but they don't have it yet.  Will ask my SA about it. The length suits me.


----------



## hbr

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks hbr.  I checked online but they don't have it yet.  Will ask my SA about it. The length suits me.




The US site used to carry it but it now looks like they don't anymore. I got this from the BH store and it was the last one. Good luck.  It's a great piece.


----------



## SandySummer

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




Amazing!!! Love this. Congrats on your Vegas purchase and did Baby Bellagio bring you luck?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*


----------



## OhManolo

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




Congrats on your perfect Kelly! Black with GHW is just stunning and perfect for all occasions. Love it!


----------



## ayc

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*



wow!! Love this size with GHW!!
congrats!!


----------



## ayc

Little_S said:


> Here is my very first kelly [emoji13] Etain 28 with GHW
> View attachment 3339619





congrats!!


----------



## Freckles1

The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend 
B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather


And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate




Thank you allowing me to share ladies


----------



## ehy12

Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies


Wow!!!! Major congrats!!!!!


----------



## buffalogal

Just a small treasure but I had a good time in the Denver store buying it!


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> *
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




Congrats IF! The best neutral combo for K28! Plus with GHW! Perfect!!!


----------



## ceci

Little_S said:


> Here is my very first kelly [emoji13] Etain 28 with GHW
> View attachment 3339619




Congrats! It's a pretty one! Enjoy & more to come!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*



I love it IF!!!! Congratulations, great bag!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies



Great haul! What a lovely C you got!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Little_S said:


> Here is my very first kelly [emoji13] Etain 28 with GHW
> View attachment 3339619



What a beautiful K!


----------



## allyrae

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




Your SA is a doll. She's so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7] Congrats!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*



IF, I am so ecstatic over your Baby Bellagio!!! She is perfection! Congratulations on such an amazing gal!  EVERYTHING about her is dreamy!


----------



## TankerToad

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*



An uber classic
You will never regret getting this bag.
It is the ultimate perfect Hermes bag. Horrah!


----------



## weibandy

Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies



How breathtaking!  What gorgeous bags!!  The Constance is very unusual - does it have a lizard closure?  It is so beautiful.  The two bags are totally different, yet also harmonious.  Congratulations!


----------



## TankerToad

Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies



It is awesome when the bag gods shine down on us!
Well done, both bags are delicious.


----------



## TankerToad

buffalogal said:


> Just a small treasure but I had a good time in the Denver store buying it!


The Denver store is very welcoming. Nice clic H, a classic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hbr said:


> Thanks for all the inspiration everyone!  Just picked up an early Mother's Day gift for myself [emoji16]. Hava Necklace. Love how light and versatile it is!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;.
> View attachment 3339244



*hbr*, love H horn necklaces and this is one of my favorites ~ it looks gorgeous on you! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*



*IF*, perfect size, perfect neutral and no-one deserves this K28 GHW more! Major congrats!  



Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies



The B30 is my favorite size and love etoupe, plus that mini Constance :le sigh: Amazing haul and congrats, *Freckles*! 




			
				[B said:
			
		

> buffalogal[/B];30142840]Just a small treasure but I had a good time in the Denver store buying it!



*buffalogal*, these small treasures are just as much fun to buy and I hear that the Denver store is very welcoming. Congrats!


----------



## hbr

VigeeLeBrun, thank you dear!!  I'm really enjoying wearing it [emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hbr said:


> VigeeLeBrun, thank you dear!!  I'm really enjoying wearing it [emoji173]&#65039;.



These necklaces are on my radar, just have to make a decision, leave Ban Island and take the plunge, *hbr*! Ha!


----------



## LovetheLux

Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies


Congratulations!


----------



## hbr

VigeeLeBrun said:


> These necklaces are on my radar, just have to make a decision, leave Ban Island and take the plunge, *hbr*! Ha!




I've been lusting after this one for while now and I finally pulled the trigger [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji122]. Good luck deciding!  There are so many options!


----------



## Princess D

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




This so so much better than a birkin or Constance imo... Congrats!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*


Stunning  classic  if
Major Congrats


----------



## bagidiotic

hbr said:


> Thanks for all the inspiration everyone!  Just picked up an early Mother's Day gift for myself [emoji16]. Hava Necklace. Love how light and versatile it is!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;.
> View attachment 3339244


Such a sweet gift


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> Here is my very first kelly [emoji13] Etain 28 with GHW
> View attachment 3339619



OMG Little_S!!! Finally got your K ~~Huge Congrat&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; beautiful beautiful Kelly &#128155;


----------



## seasounds

Purchased this beauty on Saturday to coordinate with my new K28 in RC:


----------



## Blue Rain

Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies




Wow! Lucky you. A Birkin in chèvre is rare nowadays.


----------



## seasounds

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW! *
> *Yup, that's her name*
> *I just L O V E this size!!! *
> *She is so adorable!*


 

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Freckles1

weibandy said:


> How breathtaking!  What gorgeous bags!!  The Constance is very unusual - does it have a lizard closure?  It is so beautiful.  The two bags are totally different, yet also harmonious.  Congratulations!







TankerToad said:


> It is awesome when the bag gods shine down on us!
> 
> Well done, both bags are delicious.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hbr*, love H horn necklaces and this is one of my favorites ~ it looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IF*, perfect size, perfect neutral and no-one deserves this K28 GHW more! Major congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The B30 is my favorite size and love etoupe, plus that mini Constance :le sigh: Amazing haul and congrats, *Freckles*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *buffalogal*, these small treasures are just as much fun to buy and I hear that the Denver store is very welcoming. Congrats!







LovetheLux said:


> Congratulations!




Thank you ladies [emoji173]&#65039;
Weibandi this is my first Constance. To open her I have to pull up on the horizontal part of the H. Is that because of the fact the H is lizard? 
Vigee this is my first B30. She is so tiny and delicate in comparison to my 35's and 40. I love her!!
Have a beautiful day!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hbr said:


> I've been lusting after this one for while now and I finally pulled the trigger [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji122]. Good luck deciding!  There are so many options!




hbr, you are right ~ so many options and every one that I see I fall in love with it. Hence, my indecision! Also my wallet falls open for CDCs and CSGMs.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies [emoji173]&#65039;
> Weibandi this is my first Constance. To open her I have to pull up on the horizontal part of the H. Is that because of the fact the H is lizard?
> Vigee this is my first B30. She is so tiny and delicate in comparison to my 35's and 40. I love her!!
> Have a beautiful day!




Truth about the B30 size, it is a totally different B IMO. I have fallen hard for them, the perfect size for me.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

Bought a twilly before heading home today [emoji16] bought it because I want to ask how much a Birkin 35 today. 




I think I'll use for my phantom luggage or 


As a bracelet

Funny story...

After paying and handed to me my twilly I ask my SA...

Me: May I know please how much Birkin today.
(i have a record to them from my previous purchases)
SA: NO. We don't have any. (She quickly replied)
Me: Oh I'm not buying at least today. I just want to know how much Birkin 35 now.
Then she answer me hesitantly [emoji23]


----------



## hbr

bagidiotic said:


> Such a sweet gift




Thank you!!


----------



## hbr

VigeeLeBrun said:


> hbr, you are right ~ so many options and every one that I see I fall in love with it. Hence, my indecision! Also my wallet falls open for CDCs and CSGMs.




Lol!!  We all have our weaknesses [emoji23][emoji23][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8].


----------



## hcrazy8

VCAforever said:


> Hi, you b25 is gorgeous! May I can, the lining in the bag is it pink? And if so can you possibly do a mod shot of the inside?




Only the resin is red. The inside is the same i.e. Indigo.


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

HAC 55 in Vache Natural and Canvas GHW - Puppy was not included with purchase.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> HAC 55 in Vache Natural and Canvas GHW - Puppy was not included with purchase.




OMG your puppy is so cute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] of course your hac looks gorgeous congrats


----------



## Monique1004

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




OMG! That's the one I'm waiting for almost 2 years now. Lucky you~


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

jadeaymanalac said:


> OMG your puppy is so cute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] of course your hac looks gorgeous congrats




Thanks! I have about a dozen HACs but like how the HAC50 and HAC55 take more a birkin shape since they are wider than tall. Still trying to find the perfect B50 but haven't had much luck and don't want to have to place a SO.


----------



## lipeach21

Kelly belt in grenat.


----------



## jadeaymanalac

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Thanks! I have about a dozen HACs but like how the HAC50 and HAC55 take more a birkin shape since they are wider than tall. Still trying to find the perfect B50 but haven't had much luck and don't want to have to place a SO.




Wow that's quite a collection huh dozen hac [emoji7] I wish I could build up the same relation with a SA someday  so I can place an order for a Birkin 35. If you collect HAC why you don't like placing a SO for your perfect HAC50?


----------



## Gwapa30

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*


Major congrats! What a lovely classic.


----------



## Gwapa30

Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies


Congratulations! I love all your bags.


----------



## periogirl28

Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies



Very late to this party, my sincere congrats, 2 special bags, not least because getting a Chevre bag is really rare now except by an SO. Wear both in the best of health!


----------



## HummingBird1

Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies


Lucky you! These are both gorgeous - I love the leather of your B. Congratulations!


----------



## Freckles1

Gwapa30 said:


> Congratulations! I love all your bags.







periogirl28 said:


> Very late to this party, my sincere congrats, 2 special bags, not least because getting a Chevre bag is really rare now except by an SO. Wear both in the best of health!







HummingBird1 said:


> Lucky you! These are both gorgeous - I love the leather of your B. Congratulations!




Thank you lovely ladies!


----------



## MsHermesAU

TankerToad said:


> Twins on the earring
> I ADORE mine!!





weN84 said:


> Little slice of Barenia heaven lined in poppy orange and Mini Loop rose gold earrings.



Would one of you lovely ladies mind sharing some modelling pics of these mini loop earrings? 

I really love them, but they aren't sold in my country so I'd need to get them ordered in sight unseen. I have no idea how big/small they actually are? I have the silver loops and love them to death!


----------



## Myrkur

seasounds said:


> Purchased this beauty on Saturday to coordinate with my new K28 in RC:




Congrats! Still on my wishlist


----------



## Myrkur

buffalogal said:


> Just a small treasure but I had a good time in the Denver store buying it!




Congrats! It goes with everything


----------



## Myrkur

Freckles1 said:


> The H Gods ( and DH ) were very kind to me this past weekend
> B30 Etoupe in Mysore leather
> View attachment 3339670
> 
> And a mini Constance in Tadelakt Calfskin/smooth lizard, color Paille/Agate
> View attachment 3339676
> 
> View attachment 3339677
> 
> Thank you allowing me to share ladies




Oh wow congrats, how lucky!


----------



## Myrkur

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Hi Hermezzzies!!! Just got back from the Vegas National Meet up with a little goody!!! (More arriving in a later shipment)
> 
> As most of you know I prefer bright POP colors but I asked my dear SA to help me with a neutral.
> I requested B30 or Constance but she called me a week before Vegas trip to tell me she failed to find me my wish.
> BUUUUUUUUUUT instead she found me something she felt I would love even more even though I didn't know I would love it yet hahahahaha I said HUH????
> 
> Gosh my SA was soooo RIGHT!
> Presenting my "Baby Bellagio" Black Togo K28GHW!
> Yup, that's her name
> I just L O V E this size!!!
> She is so adorable!
> Thanks for letting me share.*




Very cute size, congrats


----------



## Myrkur

hbr said:


> Thanks for all the inspiration everyone!  Just picked up an early Mother's Day gift for myself [emoji16]. Hava Necklace. Love how light and versatile it is!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji173]&#65039;.
> View attachment 3339244




What a beautiful necklace, love how there is one piece of blue in it!


----------



## Myrkur

chanelprincess said:


> My first Birkin 30, vintage from 1994 and Bearn wallet.  Both pre owned.




Both look in great condition!


----------



## Myrkur

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3336824
> 
> Spent 5 hrs at Hermès today, no big boxes but a lot of good memories....
> 
> View attachment 3336828
> 
> ...some shawls, bracelets and my first pair of H shoes! Reserved 2 more pairs of shoes and a book that I'm picking up after a month when I return to this lovely city [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]




Love everything in the photo!


----------



## Meta

leooh said:


> wonderful heaven to be in lucky you


 



TankerToad said:


> Twins on the earring
> I ADORE mine!!



Yay!   I love these in the silver but they're too big for me, so these are perfect!  



MsHermesAU said:


> Would one of you lovely ladies mind sharing some modelling pics of these mini loop earrings?
> 
> I really love them, but they aren't sold in my country so I'd need to get them ordered in sight unseen. I have no idea how big/small they actually are? I have the silver loops and love them to death!



Here's a shot taken while I was trying them on in the store:







The diameter of the loop is 2.5cm. I love the look of the silver ones but they're too big for my liking. I've only seen these on H.com on a rare occasion and randomly asked if they had it at FSH when I was there. Tried them on and the rest was history


----------



## MsHermesAU

weN84 said:


> Yay!   I love these in the silver but they're too big for me, so these are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot taken while I was trying them on in the store:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diameter of the loop is 2.5cm. I love the look of the silver ones but they're too big for my liking. I've only seen these on H.com on a rare occasion and randomly asked if they had it at FSH when I was there. Tried them on and the rest was history



Oh my goodness, thank you thank you! These look so amazing on you! Such a great size. You wouldn't believe how many compliments I've received on my silver ones. The style of them is so ladylike, but edgy. I think they are different enough to have both


----------



## hbr

Myrkur said:


> What a beautiful necklace, love how there is one piece of blue in it!




Thanks so much!  Actually, there's no blue!  Must have been the lighting. H makes the same with pieces of blue in it but this is just white lacquer with horn. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]


----------



## Irene7899

love both of them 



BirkinBoyNYC said:


> HAC 55 in Vache Natural and Canvas GHW - Puppy was not included with purchase.


----------



## Little_S

ayc said:


> congrats!!





ceci said:


> Congrats! It's a pretty one! Enjoy & more to come!!





Ethengdurst said:


> What a beautiful K!



Thank you lovelies  I am so happy with my first K. Yes, more to come 



Orangefanatic said:


> OMG Little_S!!! Finally got your K ~~Huge Congrat&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; beautiful beautiful Kelly &#128155;



Hooray!!! Finally!!! After turned down two B, it's my first time offered a K. Great neutral colour, size, hardware!! It's so easy to wear. I am in heaven  btw, congratulations for you Constance! It's such a beauty


----------



## Orangefanatic

Little_S said:


> Thank you lovelies  I am so happy with my first K. Yes, more to come
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!!! Finally!!! After turned down two B, it's my first time offered a K. Great neutral colour, size, hardware!! It's so easy to wear. I am in heaven  btw, congratulations for you Constance! It's such a beauty



Thank you &#10084;&#65039; I've been very lucky this year with H goodies 
Enjoy your beautiful K, i love kelly too


----------



## Susie Tunes

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> HAC 55 in Vache Natural and Canvas GHW - Puppy was not included with purchase.


Love this photo - your little dog knows good quality


----------



## Serva1

Myrkur said:


> Love everything in the photo!




Thank you Myrkur [emoji1]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Yay!   I love these in the silver but they're too big for me, so these are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's a shot taken while I was trying them on in the store:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The diameter of the loop is 2.5cm. I love the look of the silver ones but they're too big for my liking. I've only seen these on H.com on a rare occasion and randomly asked if they had it at FSH when I was there. Tried them on and the rest was history



*weN*, these H earrings on you look AMAZING and this is a very enabling pic. I don't wear silver so these are perfection, thanks.


----------



## TankerToad

MsHermesAU said:


> Would one of you lovely ladies mind sharing some modelling pics of these mini loop earrings?
> 
> I really love them, but they aren't sold in my country so I'd need to get them ordered in sight unseen. I have no idea how big/small they actually are? I have the silver loops and love them to death!


Here you go


----------



## TankerToad

One more


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM   Bleu/Violet/Parme


----------



## EmileH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM   Bleu/Violet/Parme




Congrats twin! Another one we have in common now.


----------



## Meta

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you thank you! These look so amazing on you! Such a great size. You wouldn't believe how many compliments I've received on my silver ones. The style of them is so ladylike, but edgy. I think they are different enough to have both





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *weN*, these H earrings on you look AMAZING and this is a very enabling pic. I don't wear silver so these are perfection, thanks.



Thank you both for your kind words! Look forward to seeing reveal pics from you both in the near future!  

*MsHAU*, I wish silver look good on me as that'd be better for my bank acct but alas, gold compliments my skin tone better.  That said, I might try the silver ones just for kicks and giggles next time I'm at H.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats twin! Another one we have in common now.



Thank you, *PBP*!!    I can't wait to see what we get next!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

TankerToad said:


> Here you go





TankerToad said:


> One more



Oh wow, these look absolutely fantastic on you TT! Thank you so much for sharing these pics


----------



## EmileH

I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]


----------



## ehy12

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423


LOL! That's good for your wallet! That Twilly is so pretty!!


----------



## weibandy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423



That is an awesome twilly!!  It looks great


----------



## glamourbag

TankerToad said:


> Here you go


These are a gorgeous and perfect size. Much more wearable than the previous ones!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423


I will join you in that club... as much as I want to force myself to...nothing has caught my attention recently. Cute twilly though!


----------



## EmileH

ehy12 said:


> LOL! That's good for your wallet! That Twilly is so pretty!!







weibandy said:


> That is an awesome twilly!!  It looks great







glamourbag said:


> I will join you in that club... as much as I want to force myself to...nothing has caught my attention recently. Cute twilly though!




Thank you. Yes let's hope this phase lasts for a good long time....


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423


LOL!  
Your twilly is cute though!


----------



## pr1nc355

I got this a couple of months ago, but just now got around to posting it.  My first exotic CDC (I had another one previously, but sold it):


----------



## Ellen409

Many Chanels, but first Hermes. I'm may be hooked. Birthday present!


----------



## hbr

Ellen409 said:


> Many Chanels, but first Hermes. I'm may be hooked. Birthday present!




Beautiful!!!  Congrats and welcome to the orange side!! [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## hbr

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423




So gorgeous!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423




But you got the best CW of that design !![emoji7]


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Cavalleria d'Etriers CSGM   Bleu/Violet/Parme




Beautiful!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you, *Freckles*!!  

I've wanted it since it was issued last fall, and I'm so happy to finally have it.  I couldn't resist the colors!!


----------



## Freckles1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thank you, *Freckles*!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted it since it was issued last fall, and I'm so happy to finally have it.  I couldn't resist the colors!!




Well she's gorgeous and I may have to copy! Those are my colors too!!


----------



## bagalogist

Ellen409 said:


> Many Chanels, but first Hermes. I'm may be hooked. Birthday present!


Many congrats and welcome to the Orange slide. Your first will always be the most memorable and happy birthday to you


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ellen409 said:


> Many Chanels, but first Hermes. I'm may be hooked. Birthday present!




Congrats ! What a great bag to start with H. More to come later.[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## babysuki

I wanted a black togo b25 with ghw, but my SA offered me this! 










Not too sure about the Bearn wallet, but SA said 3 fold one is really rare, so I took it. 




And just got a lovely strap to go with the k28, here's the final look


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Freckles1 said:


> Well she's gorgeous and I may have to copy! Those are my colors too!!



Oh, you must get one!!  You'll love it!!


----------



## Chamise

DH got my a new notebook for bullet journaling. Ulysses in capicine Togo.


----------



## werner

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats twin! Another one we have in common now.


One of the best of last season, IMHO


----------



## anpanmanlover

babysuki said:


> I wanted a black togo b25 with ghw, but my SA offered me this!
> 
> View attachment 3341575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341578
> 
> 
> Not too sure about the Bearn wallet, but SA said 3 fold one is really rare, so I took it.
> 
> View attachment 3341580
> 
> 
> And just got a lovely strap to go with the k28, here's the final look
> 
> View attachment 3341581


congrats. SO gorgeous.


----------



## allyrae

babysuki said:


> I wanted a black togo b25 with ghw, but my SA offered me this!
> 
> View attachment 3341575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341578
> 
> 
> Not too sure about the Bearn wallet, but SA said 3 fold one is really rare, so I took it.
> 
> View attachment 3341580
> 
> 
> And just got a lovely strap to go with the k28, here's the final look
> 
> View attachment 3341581




Nice haul! Congrats!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423



I wish i reach that point  Great pairing &#128153;


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423



It's nice to be shopped out for a while, at least for our wallets! I will join you on Ban Island. But no worries, we will both have a relapse and escape on a petit h sailboat!


----------



## EmileH

Orangefanatic said:


> I wish i reach that point  Great pairing [emoji170]







periogirl28 said:


> It's nice to be shopped out for a while, at least for our wallets! I will join you on Ban Island. But no worries, we will both have a relapse and escape on a petit h sailboat!




Thanks. Yes, I'm sure it will pass. Hopefully not until the fall. I'm going to envision that cute little petite h sailboat.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423




Hi, funny bought exactly the same twice for my B handles with a blue Azteque Carmen to fit, very cute twillies indeed.
Now I'm longing for a silk fourbi but it's a hefty price for a bag accessory so I'm not sure...


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi, funny bought exactly the same twice for my B handles with a blue Azteque Carmen to fit, very cute twillies indeed.
> Now I'm longing for a silk fourbi but it's a hefty price for a bag accessory so I'm not sure...




Honestly I got rid or my fourbi. Mai tai's organizers fit my bags better and work better for me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Honestly I got rid or my fourbi. Mai tai's organizers fit my bags better and work better for me.




That's exactly what I was considering as an option they look lovely if she'd offer them covered in silk inside rather than linen it would even be nicer to touch.
I'll follow your advice and pick one to try it out!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> That's exactly what I was considering as an option they look lovely if she'd offer them covered in silk inside rather than linen it would even be nicer to touch.
> I'll follow your advice and pick one to try it out!




Good luck! They really are quite beautiful and the linen isn't a scratchy linen. Plus they are so much more cost effective.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good luck! They really are quite beautiful and the linen isn't a scratchy linen. Plus they are so much more cost effective.




Right, I just ordered a rose one, no taupe left. I really miss the extra front pocket of the Kelly in my B30 so that will do the job!


----------



## ehy12

babysuki said:


> I wanted a black togo b25 with ghw, but my SA offered me this!
> 
> View attachment 3341575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341578
> 
> 
> Not too sure about the Bearn wallet, but SA said 3 fold one is really rare, so I took it.
> 
> View attachment 3341580
> 
> 
> And just got a lovely strap to go with the k28, here's the final look
> 
> View attachment 3341581


My heart skipped a beat when i saw your kelly...just so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi, funny bought exactly the same twice for my B handles with a blue Azteque Carmen to fit, very cute twillies indeed.
> Now I'm longing for a silk fourbi but it's a hefty price for a bag accessory so I'm not sure...






	

		
			
		

		
	
that's what I wanted to try


----------



## AvrilShower

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> HAC 55 in Vache Natural and Canvas GHW - Puppy was not included with purchase.




I would love to take both!!! Your puppy is super cute! Matched your HAC perfectly!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3342036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I wanted to try




This looks great! Love it!


----------



## Gigi Loves

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423



It is so pretty and I love the colour!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My new Picotin and Oran Sandals. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Ethengdurst

babysuki said:


> I wanted a black togo b25 with ghw, but my SA offered me this!
> 
> View attachment 3341575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341578
> 
> 
> Not too sure about the Bearn wallet, but SA said 3 fold one is really rare, so I took it.
> 
> View attachment 3341580
> 
> 
> And just got a lovely strap to go with the k28, here's the final look
> 
> View attachment 3341581



Congratulations! Love the strap, so cute!


----------



## Orangefanatic

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Picotin and Oran Sandals. Thanks for letting me share.



love everything &#128153;


----------



## Pourquoipas

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Picotin and Oran Sandals. Thanks for letting me share.




Gorgeous, ready for summer!


----------



## loves

beautiful paon? picotin


----------



## tohtohj

gold fjord in ghw!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Picotin and Oran Sandals. Thanks for letting me share.



*Nikki*, love your new Pico ~ I am presuming that it is Bleu Paon, will you please confirm the color? 

Also, both pair of sandals are summer ready, happy to be cousins with you on the Orans and those Chanel pink sandals are adorable. 



tohtohj said:


> gold fjord in ghw!



Major congrats on a great neutral and love it with GHW, *tohtoh*.


----------



## tohtohj

love the entire k28 ensemble! looking at a black k28 ghw retourne, but that has got to wait for the time being!


----------



## BalLVLover

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think I might be ill. I went to the store today with a long list of things to see and a credit to spend. And all I found that I wanted was this cute little leopards twilly. I think I'm officially shopped out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3341423




That's such a cute Twilly!



babysuki said:


> I wanted a black togo b25 with ghw, but my SA offered me this!
> 
> View attachment 3341575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341578
> 
> 
> Not too sure about the Bearn wallet, but SA said 3 fold one is really rare, so I took it.
> 
> View attachment 3341580
> 
> 
> And just got a lovely strap to go with the k28, here's the final look
> 
> View attachment 3341581




Beautiful bag and wallet! I love the Karl strap with this. 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Picotin and Oran Sandals. Thanks for letting me share.




Such a beautiful color! Congrats on your pico and Orans!


----------



## ehy12

tohtohj said:


> gold fjord in ghw!


What a wonderful bag!!! LOVE the leather! You have a great collection!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Orangefanatic said:


> love everything &#128153;





Pourquoipas said:


> Gorgeous, ready for summer!





loves said:


> beautiful paon? picotin



Thanks! I love coming here to look at the bags you ladies have. They are all so gorgeous....I see myself falling. Haha!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nikki*, love your new Pico ~ I am presuming that it is Bleu Paon, will you please confirm the color?
> 
> Also, both pair of sandals are summer ready, happy to be cousins with you on the Orans and those Chanel pink sandals are adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Major congrats on a great neutral and love it with GHW, *tohtoh*.



Yes it is Blue Paon. The picture doesn't due it justice, just so cute and bright.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BalLVLover said:


> That's such a cute Twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag and wallet! I love the Karl strap with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beautiful color! Congrats on your pico and Orans!



Thanks, so much.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tohtohj said:


> gold fjord in ghw!



Is the orange a 25?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Picotin and Oran Sandals. Thanks for letting me share.



Love everything esp the chanels. Where did u get those!????


----------



## psaseattle

Vintage Ostrich CDC


----------



## loves

psaseattle said:


> Vintage Ostrich CDC




Oh this is gorgeous I love it[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## psaseattle

loves said:


> Oh this is gorgeous I love it[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tohtohj

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new Picotin and Oran Sandals. Thanks for letting me share.



love paon! and those sandals! all ready for summer!!


----------



## tohtohj

babysuki said:


> I wanted a black togo b25 with ghw, but my SA offered me this!
> 
> View attachment 3341575
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341577
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341578
> 
> 
> Not too sure about the Bearn wallet, but SA said 3 fold one is really rare, so I took it.
> 
> View attachment 3341580
> 
> 
> And just got a lovely strap to go with the k28, here's the final look
> 
> View attachment 3341581



love love love the k28 ensemble! lovely!


----------



## tohtohj

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Is the orange a 25?



that's a b30!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tohtohj said:


> that's a b30!



Thanks! I love them all. You have great taste.


----------



## tohtohj

ehy12 said:


> What a wonderful bag!!! LOVE the leather! You have a great collection!!!



thanks! like many tpfers. .. I started with my 'first and only'... but for hermes... that's rarely the case! hahaha! I've fallen quite deep in the hermes trap!


----------



## tohtohj

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Nikki*, love your new Pico ~ I am presuming that it is Bleu Paon, will you please confirm the color?
> 
> Also, both pair of sandals are summer ready, happy to be cousins with you on the Orans and those Chanel pink sandals are adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Major congrats on a great neutral and love it with GHW, *tohtoh*.



thanks! I want to move on to other pop colours but I'm so caught in the neutrals trap!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love everything esp the chanels. Where did u get those!????



Thanks, I got the Chanel's from the Chanel in Neimans Charlotte, NC. They have a 38 out on display, but can order your size.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks, I got the Chanel's from the Chanel in Neimans Charlotte, NC. They have a 38 out on display, but can order your size.



Can you give me the code so I get the right color? I have NM here 15 min away....

thank you soooooo much


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Can you give me the code so I get the right color? I have NM here 15 min away....
> 
> thank you soooooo much



Don't know which is for the color, I took a pic.


----------



## birkin10600

Rose Sakura B25 ghw with matching Xtra wide clic clac, twillies and rose asalee Rodeo charm. &#10084;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Don't know which is for the color, I took a pic.



Yur the best! Got it!


----------



## birkin10600

Here's the Xtra clic clac bracelet matching the rose sakura B. Thanks for letting me share. &#10084;


----------



## djsmom

Black Matte Gator Kelly cut w/PHW


----------



## Zasha

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the Xtra clic clac bracelet matching the rose sakura B. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]




Wowza! Beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Zasha said:


> Wowza! Beautiful! Congrats!!!



Thank you dear! &#10084;


----------



## birkin10600

djsmom said:


> Black Matte Gator Kelly cut w/PHW



Wow! Luxurious gator! &#128525;


----------



## djsmom

birkin10600 said:


> Wow! Luxurious gator! [emoji7]




Thank you[emoji16] I put it beside my black poro croc and they look very similar.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Can you give me the code so I get the right color? I have NM here 15 min away....
> 
> thank you soooooo much



OMG, *IF*, those Chanel sandals are YOU. 

Now back to topic!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

djsmom said:


> Black Matte Gator Kelly cut w/PHW



Gorgeous!!! Major congrats are in order here, *djsmom*!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Here is my recent Hermes purchase from the boutique.... I'm beyond in love!! 
Presenting Miss Bolide [emoji177] in Etain Clemence. 
Never thought I'd be a bolide lover, but I am!


----------



## HAddicted

nadineluv said:


> Here is my recent Hermes purchase from the boutique.... I'm beyond in love!!
> Presenting Miss Bolide [emoji177] in Etain Clemence.
> Never thought I'd be a bolide lover, but I am!
> View attachment 3343181




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the more I see them the more I feel like I need them for my collection!


----------



## nadineluv

HAddicted said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the more I see them the more I feel like I need them for my collection!




This bag is amazing! I'm a lover of B and K but this bag is sooooo cool. It's under the radar & very easy to use! I'm already thinking of another color!


----------



## HAddicted

nadineluv said:


> This bag is amazing! I'm a lover of B and K but this bag is sooooo cool. It's under the radar & very easy to use! I'm already thinking of another color!




Oooooo!!! Definitely want one now [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mygoodies

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the Xtra clic clac bracelet matching the rose sakura B. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]




GORGEOUS!!!! Many congratulations dearie[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## mygoodies

djsmom said:


> Black Matte Gator Kelly cut w/PHW




Oh my. If my budget would allow me this is the only gator I would get in B30 or K25! Enjoy yr Black BEAUTY!!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

nadineluv said:


> Here is my recent Hermes purchase from the boutique.... I'm beyond in love!!
> Presenting Miss Bolide [emoji177] in Etain Clemence.
> Never thought I'd be a bolide lover, but I am!
> View attachment 3343181




The Bolide is definitely growing on me!! When I finally have my K25 this would be my next I think. In bright color [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] CONGRAAAATSSSS!!!


----------



## djsmom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous!!! Major congrats are in order here, *djsmom*!!!







mygoodies said:


> Oh my. If my budget would allow me this is the only gator I would get in B30 or K25! Enjoy yr Black BEAUTY!!!!!




Thank you ladies. I purchased this from Prive Porter after I drove  two hours to an Hermes boutique  only to pass on a black shiny poro and a black shiny nilo, I felt my lifestyle was to casual for those.


----------



## caixinbaobao

nadineluv said:


> Here is my recent Hermes purchase from the boutique.... I'm beyond in love!!
> Presenting Miss Bolide [emoji177] in Etain Clemence.
> Never thought I'd be a bolide lover, but I am!
> View attachment 3343181



So nice ! What size is this bolide dear?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the Xtra clic clac bracelet matching the rose sakura B. Thanks for letting me share. &#10084;



Everything is making me PINK with envy! Love it allll ohhhh I love it aaaaaaaaaalllllll!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nadineluv said:


> Here is my recent Hermes purchase from the boutique.... I'm beyond in love!!
> Presenting Miss Bolide [emoji177] in Etain Clemence.
> Never thought I'd be a bolide lover, but I am!
> View attachment 3343181



That is very pretty and those twillies seriously couldn't be any more perfect!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

djsmom said:


> Black Matte Gator Kelly cut w/PHW



Show stopping Gator!!!!!!!


----------



## selenahsu

I brought this Lindy 26 & CDC home with me today. They are from Beverly Hills boutique. The services there is fantastic.


----------



## atelierforward

selenahsu said:


> I brought this Lindy 26 & CDC home with me today. They are from Beverly Hills boutique. The services there is fantastic.


Beautiful! Love the gold hardware with the orange. Great choice!


----------



## tohtohj

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the Xtra clic clac bracelet matching the rose sakura B. Thanks for letting me share. &#10084;



beautiful pastel colours!


----------



## E080696

birkin10600 said:


> Rose Sakura B25 ghw with matching Xtra wide clic clac, twillies and rose asalee Rodeo charm. &#10084;




Hi Birkin 10600, we are bag twins &#128522;, love the twillys on your birkin, may I know the name of the twillys? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bagidiotic

nadineluv said:


> Here is my recent Hermes purchase from the boutique.... I'm beyond in love!!
> Presenting Miss Bolide [emoji177] in Etain Clemence.
> Never thought I'd be a bolide lover, but I am!
> View attachment 3343181


Beautiful bag love  matching  twilly hehe


----------



## PIPET83

Hi everyone.. New color birkin 40 GH. Vert Fonce


----------



## tohtohj

djsmom said:


> Black Matte Gator Kelly cut w/PHW



gorgeous!!!


----------



## tohtohj

PIPET83 said:


> Hi everyone.. New color birkin 40 GH. Vert Fonce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343917
> View attachment 3343918



what a beautiful, subtle, classy green! I don't go for green bags normally but this is absolutely yummy!


----------



## Susie Tunes

djsmom said:


> Black Matte Gator Kelly cut w/PHW


Stunning  Congratulations


----------



## Babygal14

after queuing 1 hr at FSH , no b & k  as expected . I got these instead


----------



## allyrae

djsmom said:


> Black Matte Gator Kelly cut w/PHW




Gorgeous! That's my dream bag! [emoji7]


----------



## adorabol

Hiya!!!! Happy Sunday, all ladies!
Yesterday, I had a day trip in france and bought a first Hermes bag. (I have no experience to buy any goods directly from H.boutiques before. It isn't my first B.  though..)
Yes, there was a B. Indeed.
Togo Bleu nuit 35 in palladium.
Absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Without any patterns either front or back.
She is in perfect condition.
Still unbelievable, even I haven't tried to do 'Unboxing' it yet.
30th of April. 2016 was my best day ever!
Thanks for reading 
X
Kelly


----------



## bagidiotic

Kelly Yoo said:


> Hiya!!!! Happy Sunday, all ladies!
> Yesterday, I had a day trip in france and bought a first Hermes bag. (I have no experience to buy any goods directly from H.boutiques before.)
> Yes, there was a B. Indeed.
> Togo Bleu nuit 35 in palladium. Absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Without any patterns in front and back.
> She is in perfect condition.
> Still unbelievable, even haven't tried to do 'Unboxing' it yet.
> 30th of April. 2016 was my best day ever!
> Thanks for reading
> X
> Kelly


Congrats 
Enjoy your first class coveted  bag


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kelly Yoo said:


> Hiya!!!! Happy Sunday, all ladies!
> Yesterday, I had a day trip in france and bought a first Hermes bag. (I have no experience to buy any goods directly from H.boutiques before. It isn't my first B.  though..)
> Yes, there was a B. Indeed.
> Togo Bleu nuit 35 in palladium.
> Absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Without any patterns either front or back.
> She is in perfect condition.
> Still unbelievable, even I haven't tried to do 'Unboxing' it yet.
> 30th of April. 2016 was my best day ever!
> Thanks for reading
> X
> Kelly



*Kelly*, dying to see a pic of your new bleu nuit B35, major congrats.


----------



## Lollipop15

My small colorful purchases. [emoji4][emoji178][emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> Rose Sakura B25 ghw with matching Xtra wide clic clac, twillies and rose asalee Rodeo charm. [emoji173]




OMG I LOOOOOVE this!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lollipop15 said:


> My small colorful purchases. [emoji4][emoji178][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344031




Pretty colors!


----------



## tabbi001

Kelly Yoo said:


> Hiya!!!! Happy Sunday, all ladies!
> Yesterday, I had a day trip in france and bought a first Hermes bag. (I have no experience to buy any goods directly from H.boutiques before. It isn't my first B.  though..)
> Yes, there was a B. Indeed.
> Togo Bleu nuit 35 in palladium.
> Absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Without any patterns either front or back.
> She is in perfect condition.
> Still unbelievable, even I haven't tried to do 'Unboxing' it yet.
> 30th of April. 2016 was my best day ever!
> Thanks for reading
> X
> Kelly



Reveal! Reveal! Reveal!


----------



## tabbi001

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the Xtra clic clac bracelet matching the rose sakura B. Thanks for letting me share. &#10084;



Everything is so gorgeous! So perfect with each other. Looks so stunning on you!


----------



## nanou3175

Kelly Yoo said:


> Hiya!!!! Happy Sunday, all ladies!
> 
> Yesterday, I had a day trip in france and bought a first Hermes bag. (I have no experience to buy any goods directly from H.boutiques before. It isn't my first B.  though..)
> 
> Yes, there was a B. Indeed.
> 
> Togo Bleu nuit 35 in palladium.
> 
> Absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Without any patterns either front or back.
> 
> She is in perfect condition.
> 
> Still unbelievable, even I haven't tried to do 'Unboxing' it yet.
> 
> 30th of April. 2016 was my best day ever!
> 
> Thanks for reading
> 
> X
> 
> Kelly




Can't wait!!! Reveal !!


----------



## birkin10600

mygoodies said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! Many congratulations dearie[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Thank you!&#10084;







Israeli_Flava said:


> Everything is making me PINK with envy! Love it allll ohhhh I love it aaaaaaaaaalllllll!!!!!!




Thank you love! You are kind as always! &#10084; 






tohtohj said:


> beautiful pastel colours!




Thank you! &#128522; 






E080696 said:


> Hi Birkin 10600, we are bag twins &#128522;, love the twillys on your birkin, may I know the name of the twillys? Thanks in advance!


Nice to be twins with you! &#10084; The twillies is called flamingo. Hope you can find it in this colorway, it matches beautifully with rose sakura! 








BBC said:


> OMG I LOOOOOVE this!!!




Thank you lovely! &#10084; 






tabbi001 said:


> Everything is so gorgeous! So perfect with each other. Looks so stunning on you!



Thank you for your nice comment! &#128525;


----------



## papilloncristal

I think the H SLG fairy is with me! I just scored a rodeo pm in orange poppy, rose Sakura bearn trifold wallet and a rose Azalee Kelly wallet in less than 3 days! Also a bleu paon picotin 18!!! Now my bank account is complaining seriously....


----------



## AudreyHFan

Just a small purchase for me a couple of weeks ago. A black Epson leather Bastia


----------



## Notorious Pink

papilloncristal said:


> I think the H SLG fairy is with me! I just scored a rodeo pm in orange poppy, rose Sakura bearn trifold wallet and a rose Azalee Kelly wallet in less than 3 days! Also a bleu paon picotin 18!!! Now my bank account is complaining seriously....
> 
> View attachment 3344344




Beautiful wallet! Love azalee.


----------



## birkin10600

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you!&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you love! You are kind as always! &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to be twins with you! &#10084; The twillies is called flamingo. Hope you can find it in this colorway, it matches beautifully with rose sakura!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you lovely! &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your nice comment! &#128525;



Sorry, I made a mistake! It's not flamingo party but Mythiques Phoenix twillys.


----------



## SapphireGem

selenahsu said:


> I brought this Lindy 26 & CDC home with me today. They are from Beverly Hills boutique. The services there is fantastic.




Ohhh, a size 26 and a gorgeous color. Congrats!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

selenahsu said:


> I brought this Lindy 26 & CDC home with me today. They are from Beverly Hills boutique. The services there is fantastic.




Absolutely stunning! I'm lusting after one of these myself!


----------



## tabbi001

papilloncristal said:


> I think the H SLG fairy is with me! I just scored a rodeo pm in orange poppy, rose Sakura bearn trifold wallet and a rose Azalee Kelly wallet in less than 3 days! Also a bleu paon picotin 18!!! Now my bank account is complaining seriously....
> 
> View attachment 3344344



Beautiful kelly wallet! Congrats on all of your purchases!


----------



## michelleberk

djsmom said:


> Black Matte Gator Kelly cut w/PHW


Whoop whoop!


----------



## Lollipop15

BBC said:


> Pretty colors!



Thank you!


----------



## adorabol

Thanks everyone, I will do unboxing today. Will update soon!


----------



## Myrkur

papilloncristal said:


> I think the H SLG fairy is with me! I just scored a rodeo pm in orange poppy, rose Sakura bearn trifold wallet and a rose Azalee Kelly wallet in less than 3 days! Also a bleu paon picotin 18!!! Now my bank account is complaining seriously....
> 
> View attachment 3344344




Wow can't wait to see pics of the rest!


----------



## CSbaglvr

my amazing SA presented me with these bleu ardoise boots from F/W collection


----------



## madisonmamaw

csbaglvr said:


> my amazing sa presented me with these bleu ardoise boots from f/w collection



oh lovely!

very envious as i am now living in a climate where it rains all the time so nothing nice should be worn
especially not suede 

the blue is absolutely stunning DH agreed that h does leather tanning so well


----------



## purplepoodles

Fabulous boots and stunning colour! Unfortunately suede would be ruined here so glad you posted CSbaglver so we can share your enjoyment.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CSbaglvr said:


> my amazing SA presented me with these bleu ardoise boots from F/W collection



These boots are lovely, *CSbaglvr *and major congrats! Could you post the name of them?


----------



## trishaluvslv

birkin10600 said:


> Here's the Xtra clic clac bracelet matching the rose sakura B. Thanks for letting me share. &#10084;


 Oh my[emoji76] [emoji76] [emoji76] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LT bag lady

CSbaglvr said:


> my amazing SA presented me with these bleu ardoise boots from F/W collection




Those boots are calling my name loudly!!! Must keep away from the boutique!


----------



## CSbaglvr

madisonmamaw said:


> oh lovely!
> 
> very envious as i am now living in a climate where it rains all the time so nothing nice should be worn
> especially not suede
> 
> the blue is absolutely stunning DH agreed that h does leather tanning so well





purplepoodles said:


> Fabulous boots and stunning colour! Unfortunately suede would be ruined here so glad you posted CSbaglver so we can share your enjoyment.



thank you both! I doubt I live in the best climate for them either haha - but I will only wear them on dry, sunny days! Definitely not an everyday boot but something special 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> These boots are lovely, *CSbaglvr *and major congrats! Could you post the name of them?



thank you! my receipt says they are the "neo" bottine - they were not yet placed on the sales floor at my particular store so you may have to ask your SA


----------



## crazyforbag

CSbaglvr said:


> my amazing SA presented me with these bleu ardoise boots from F/W collection




I need a pair!! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CSbaglvr said:


> thank you both! I doubt I live in the best climate for them either haha - but I will only wear them on dry, sunny days! Definitely not an everyday boot but something special
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! my receipt says they are the "*neo*" bottine - they were not yet placed on the sales floor at my particular store so you may have to ask your SA



Thanks!!


----------



## Keren16

CSbaglvr said:


> my amazing SA presented me with these bleu ardoise boots from F/W collection




These are absolutely beautiful![emoji170][emoji170]
Though many people where I live (Florida) wear boots, I don't, so my wallet gets a break!
Wear them well!! [emoji41]


----------



## adorabol

Kelly Yoo said:


> Hiya!!!! Happy Sunday, all ladies!
> Yesterday, I had a day trip in france and bought a first Hermes bag. (I have no experience to buy any goods directly from H.boutiques before. It isn't my first B.  though..)
> Yes, there was a B. Indeed.
> Togo Bleu nuit 35 in palladium.
> Absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Without any patterns either front or back.
> She is in perfect condition.
> Still unbelievable, even I haven't tried to do 'Unboxing' it yet.
> 30th of April. 2016 was my best day ever!
> Thanks for reading
> X
> Kelly



Reveal!!!!


----------



## adorabol

Kelly Yoo said:


> Finally I did the Unboxing.
> Here are some photos for sharing! Thank you.


B35. Bleu nuit.


----------



## adorabol

Kelly Yoo said:


> B35. Togo. Bleu nuit. Palladium.


With a Fourbi medium.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kelly Yoo said:


> With a Fourbi medium.



Beautiful Blue Nuit. Congrats !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

selenahsu said:


> I brought this Lindy 26 & CDC home with me today. They are from Beverly Hills boutique. The services there is fantastic.



Beautiful Lindy 26 with rare gold HW !! Congrats.


----------



## adorabol

Thanks!!!!


----------



## adorabol

Kelly Yoo said:


> Hiya!!!! Happy Sunday, all ladies!
> Yesterday, I had a day trip in france and bought a first Hermes bag. (I have no experience to buy any goods directly from H.boutiques before. It isn't my first B.  though..)
> Yes, there was a B. Indeed.
> Togo Bleu nuit 35 in palladium.
> Absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Without any patterns either front or back.
> She is in perfect condition.
> Still unbelievable, even I haven't tried to do 'Unboxing' it yet.
> 30th of April. 2016 was my best day ever!
> Thanks for reading
> X
> Kelly





Kelly Yoo said:


> Reveal!!!!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful Blue Nuit. Congrats !


Thank you!!!


----------



## ehy12

Kelly Yoo said:


> B35. Bleu nuit.


Oh my goodness!!! This is a gorgeous bag! I LOVE the color!!!


----------



## renet

Kelly Yoo said:


> B35. Bleu nuit.




Simply beautiful! Congrats!  Envy...


----------



## ayc

Kelly Yoo said:


> B35. Bleu nuit.



omg! this is gorgeous!  congrats!


----------



## CiiCii

Kelly Yoo said:


> With a Fourbi medium.


I am so in love with that color!!!! Beautiful bag  Congratulations my dear


----------



## CiiCii

nadineluv said:


> Here is my recent Hermes purchase from the boutique.... I'm beyond in love!!
> Presenting Miss Bolide [emoji177] in Etain Clemence.
> Never thought I'd be a bolide lover, but I am!
> View attachment 3343181


I love it! Looks so soft. I just purchased the same twilly in purple  Congrats on your new bag


----------



## CiiCii

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3342036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I wanted to try


I just put together this same color bag (but in a kelly sellier) with this twilly! I haven't received the twilly yet, but happy to see that they goes as well together as I thought they would. Thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## CiiCii

Gold Kelly Sellier in epsom. Wasn't sure how I would feel about this leather, but so far I am loving it.


----------



## Freckles1

Kelly Yoo said:


> B35. Bleu nuit.




Twins!! You will love this bag!! The color is fantastic!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

CSbaglvr said:


> my amazing SA presented me with these bleu ardoise boots from F/W collection



Love these.


----------



## blisskimmie

Oh my! We are bag twins! I just the B30 Togo blue nuit with gold hardware yesterday  I love this color. It looks like a rich dark blue jewel tone in the light and almost black with lighting. I was close to taking an orange poppy but there was something about this color that I had to say yes to. Congrats again!


----------



## missjenn

Kelly Yoo said:


> B35. Bleu nuit.




That is a very beautiful blue. Congrats!!


----------



## CiiCii

Now with her twilly...my bags like to play dress up..lol


----------



## thaenchanting

Saw this one 5 months ago...hesitated for a day and it was gone...couldn't get it out of my mind...and last week the H magic brought it back and I took it in a heartbeat!


----------



## tabbi001

thaenchanting said:


> Saw this one 5 months ago...hesitated for a day and it was gone...couldn't get it out of my mind...and last week the H magic brought it back and I took it in a heartbeat!
> 
> View attachment 3345962



Beautiful!


----------



## tabbi001

CiiCii said:


> Now with her twilly...my bags like to play dress up..lol



The twilly is so perfect for your K!&#128522;


----------



## tabbi001

Kelly Yoo said:


> B35. Bleu nuit.



Bleu nuit is beyooooootiful! Congrats!&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## xxDxx

CiiCii said:


> Now with her twilly...my bags like to play dress up..lol


 
Wow  Would you please tell me the name of the twilly- i love it  TIA!


----------



## madisonmamaw

CSbaglvr said:


> thank you both! I doubt I live in the best climate for them either haha - but I will only wear them on dry, sunny days! Definitely not an everyday boot but something special
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! my receipt says they are the "neo" bottine - they were not yet placed on the sales floor at my particular store so you may have to ask your SA



yes the nuggets of joy for when things are great to make them that much more special =)


----------



## Oryx816

CiiCii said:


> Now with her twilly...my bags like to play dress up..lol




So pretty.  A perfect match!


----------



## Oryx816

thaenchanting said:


> Saw this one 5 months ago...hesitated for a day and it was gone...couldn't get it out of my mind...and last week the H magic brought it back and I took it in a heartbeat!
> 
> View attachment 3345962




What a beautiful Bearn!  Congrats!


----------



## adorabol

tabbi001 said:


> Bleu nuit is beyooooootiful! Congrats!&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


Thank you!!! 
Yes, she is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## adorabol

missjenn said:


> That is a very beautiful blue. Congrats!!


Cool tone colour with palladium is the perfect match I think!
Thank you indeed


----------



## adorabol

blisskimmie said:


> Oh my! We are bag twins! I just the B30 Togo blue nuit with gold hardware yesterday  I love this color. It looks like a rich dark blue jewel tone in the light and almost black with lighting. I was close to taking an orange poppy but there was something about this color that I had to say yes to. Congrats again!



Wow!! Obviously I was looking for the 30 instead as I've got Iris 35 already.
But when I saw her I just fell in love with!!! And had to take her home..
Personally I prefer a palladium but gold must be stunning as well!!
Reveal!!!
Thank you


----------



## adorabol

Freckles1 said:


> Twins!! You will love this bag!! The color is fantastic!!!


I'm already in love with!!!
I always wanted to have the etain and macassar but this bleu nuit is so precious!
I think it looks much younger than etain.
Thank you!!!


----------



## adorabol

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful Blue Nuit. Congrats !


Thank you!!!


----------



## adorabol

CiiCii said:


> I am so in love with that color!!!! Beautiful bag  Congratulations my dear


Thank you very much indeed!


----------



## adorabol

renet said:


> Simply beautiful! Congrats!  Envy...


Thank you!! When does sun come out? Can't wait!!


----------



## adorabol

ehy12 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! This is a gorgeous bag! I LOVE the color!!!


Bleu Nuit is absolutely stunning.I thought B35 is slightly bigger for me but the dark blue isn't look that big. It's just perfect colour.
Thank you!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Kelly Yoo said:


> B35. Bleu nuit.




MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!! We're almost twinnies. I have her BN lil sister B30. I'm looooving her to bits. BN is the perfect navy to me. Enjoyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

CiiCii said:


> Gold Kelly Sellier in epsom. Wasn't sure how I would feel about this leather, but so far I am loving it.




Sophisticated and Classy [emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996; Enjoy Ms Gold!!


----------



## jyyanks

Here my new Silkin wallet in Blue Atoll. The lighting isn't great but it's a beautiful green blue.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jyyanks said:


> Here my new Silkin wallet in Blue Atoll. The lighting isn't great but it's a beautiful green blue.
> 
> View attachment 3346504
> View attachment 3346505



It's beautiful!!  I love the lining!!


----------



## jyyanks

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's beautiful!!  I love the lining!!



Thank you!!!  The lining sealed the deal for me.


----------



## atelierforward

Kelly Yoo said:


> With a Fourbi medium.


Beautiful B. Congratulations!!


----------



## atelierforward

jyyanks said:


> Here my new Silkin wallet in Blue Atoll. The lighting isn't great but it's a beautiful green blue.
> 
> View attachment 3346504
> View attachment 3346505


Love blue atoll!!! And the lining is TDF. It would look great with the dalvy in your profile pic.


----------



## AdoreHermes

mygoodies said:


> MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!! We're almost twinnies. I have her BN lil sister B30. I'm looooving her to bits. BN is the perfect navy to me. Enjoyyyyyyy!!!!!


 


Blue Nuit is such a nice color. Does anyone have 1 under the sun light picture to post?
I would love to see what this color looks like with bright sun light.


thanks


----------



## CiiCii

xxDxx said:


> Wow  Would you please tell me the name of the twilly- i love it  TIA!


Au Pays des Oiseaux Fleurs
ref # H062983S 04 I really love it!


----------



## mygoodies

jyyanks said:


> Here my new Silkin wallet in Blue Atoll. The lighting isn't great but it's a beautiful green blue.
> 
> View attachment 3346504
> View attachment 3346505




I was actually thinking abt the smaller version of the Silk in. The lining of yours is very pretty!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

AdoreHermes said:


> Blue Nuit is such a nice color. Does anyone have 1 under the sun light picture to post?
> I would love to see what this color looks like with bright sun light.
> 
> 
> thanks




Here u go dear  just took these pics this am waiting for my "limo" a.k.a the bus    its a real rich Navy, a perfect neutral to me!


----------



## bagalogist

mygoodies said:


> Here u go dear  just took these pics this am waiting for my "limo" a.k.a the bus    its a real rich Navy, a perfect neutral to me!
> View attachment 3346776
> 
> View attachment 3346777


You must be on cloud 9. You don't need the bus. It  is such a rich and saturated color. Congrats


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Here u go dear  just took these pics this am waiting for my "limo" a.k.a the bus    its a real rich Navy, a perfect neutral to me!
> View attachment 3346776
> 
> View attachment 3346777



Navy and pink is the best combination! Love this!


----------



## adorabol

mygoodies said:


> Here u go dear  just took these pics this am waiting for my "limo" a.k.a the bus    its a real rich Navy, a perfect neutral to me!
> View attachment 3346776
> 
> View attachment 3346777


Fab!!!!! Such a nice colour, beautiful.


----------



## adorabol

mygoodies said:


> MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!! We're almost twinnies. I have her BN lil sister B30. I'm looooving her to bits. BN is the perfect navy to me. Enjoyyyyyyy!!!!!


Envy!!! B30. Please let me see the pics of 30 as well.
Also I have seen the size 25 which was so adorable.
BNIB is perfect colour for me as well


----------



## labellavita27

Kelly Yoo said:


> B35. Bleu nuit.




Omg I love your bag! This is the bag I wanted but w gold hardware. Congrats!


----------



## adorabol

labellavita27 said:


> Omg I love your bag! This is the bag I wanted but w gold hardware. Congrats!



Thank you 
Personally I prefer in palladium but GHW looks more elegant! Good luck


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Here my new Silkin wallet in Blue Atoll. The lighting isn't great but it's a beautiful green blue.
> 
> View attachment 3346504
> View attachment 3346505



Love your new SIlkin wallet, especially the fact that I heard that it is expandable and can fit an iPhone in it.
*jyyanks*, can you confirm this? Major congrats, the bleu atoll color is beautiful. 



mygoodies said:


> Here u go dear  just took these pics this am waiting for my "limo" a.k.a the bus    its a real rich Navy, a perfect neutral to me!
> View attachment 3346776
> 
> View attachment 3346777



*mygoodies*, congrats ~ your bleu nuit B is an amazing deep shade of bleu and quite perfect!


----------



## Txoceangirl

thaenchanting said:


> Saw this one 5 months ago...hesitated for a day and it was gone...couldn't get it out of my mind...and last week the H magic brought it back and I took it in a heartbeat!
> 
> View attachment 3345962



How wonderful!  I've passed before only to regret it, congrats for finding this beauty again!



CiiCii said:


> Now with her twilly...my bags like to play dress up..lol



Love this twilly (and K)!


----------



## Txoceangirl

CSbaglvr said:


> my amazing SA presented me with these bleu ardoise boots from F/W collection


Love, love, love!  Congrats


----------



## eter69nity

my latest purchase would be my first Kelly 40 in Bleu Glacier! &#129303;&#129303; 
	

		
			
		

		
	




and I dressed her up with a old twilly that I found in my stash that best complements her, to protect the handles from scuff and discoloration as she's so fragile [emoji38][emoji28]


----------



## CiiCii

eter69nity said:


> my latest purchase would be my first Kelly 40 in Bleu Glacier! &#129303;&#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347141
> 
> 
> and I dressed her up with a old twilly that I found in my stash that best complements her, to protect the handles from scuff and discoloration as she's so fragile [emoji38][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3347142


Beautiful! And the twilly is perfect!


----------



## CiiCii

mygoodies said:


> Here u go dear  just took these pics this am waiting for my "limo" a.k.a the bus    its a real rich Navy, a perfect neutral to me!
> View attachment 3346776
> 
> View attachment 3346777


I am sooooo in love with this bag


----------



## trishaluvslv

Just over the moon...almost more in LOVE than with my first Rodeo.....and thank YOU dear Israeli_flava [emoji253]  for posting her...Saddle bag charm in colvert/bleu atoll swift ....she'll be a perfect MATCH for my much awaited first SO  [emoji6]  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## periogirl28

trishaluvslv said:


> Just over the moon...almost more in LOVE than with my first Rodeo.....and thank YOU dear Israeli_flava [emoji253]  for posting her...Saddle bag charm in colvert/bleu atoll swift ....she'll be a perfect MATCH for my much awaited first SO  [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347155
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



How lovely, and all ready for your SO too!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jyyanks said:


> Here my new Silkin wallet in Blue Atoll. The lighting isn't great but it's a beautiful green blue.
> 
> View attachment 3346504
> View attachment 3346505



Blue Atoll is indeed a very pretty pastel blue and Silkin is a great everyday light wallet can hold a lot.  Totally under the radar.  Congrats.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CiiCii said:


> Gold Kelly Sellier in epsom. Wasn't sure how I would feel about this leather, but so far I am loving it.



Love all these big photos of Kelly and makes it skip a heart beat every time I scroll up the screen.  If you've a Clemence or Togo, you'll love how light it is for a change.


----------



## Anchanel79

trishaluvslv said:


> Just over the moon...almost more in LOVE than with my first Rodeo.....and thank YOU dear Israeli_flava [emoji253]  for posting her...Saddle bag charm in colvert/bleu atoll swift ....she'll be a perfect MATCH for my much awaited first SO  [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347155
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Love your charm.


----------



## mygoodies

bagalogist said:


> You must be on cloud 9. You don't need the bus. It  is such a rich and saturated color. Congrats







periogirl28 said:


> Navy and pink is the best combination! Love this!





*mygoodies*, congrats ~ your bleu nuit B is an amazing deep shade of bleu and quite perfect! [/QUOTE]





CiiCii said:


> I am sooooo in love with this bag




THANK U LOVELIES[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
I see the picture appears darker here  its so hard to capture  the true H colors 
Anyways its a lot more vibrant navy IRL, esp in bright sunlight. I matched this bag with my bright colored wardrobe and it works out so beautifully! I'm so greatful she found her way to me


----------



## Prada Prince

My latest Hermes acquisition from Milan. I was trying to get hold of a Rodeo but ended up with the next best thing... 

A Paddock charm in noir with contrast stitching!


----------



## agumila

My new black Epsom CDC with Rose Gold Hardware. I just have a weakness for anything rose gold! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ANNIEBABY

Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura b25


----------



## Israeli_Flava

trishaluvslv said:


> Just over the moon...almost more in LOVE than with my first Rodeo.....and thank YOU dear Israeli_flava [emoji253]  for posting her...Saddle bag charm in colvert/bleu atoll swift ....she'll be a perfect MATCH for my much awaited first SO  [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347155
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Awwwww hugs love muffin! It's perfect! 
Can't wait to see the SOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3347393
> 
> View attachment 3347394
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura b25



Be still my


----------



## Israeli_Flava

agumila said:


> My new black Epsom CDC with Rose Gold Hardware. I just have a weakness for anything rose gold! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3347370



Awesome!! Love it!


----------



## ehy12

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3347393
> 
> View attachment 3347394
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura b25


Just gorgeous!!! Sweet and pretty color!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Prada Prince said:


> My latest Hermes acquisition from Milan. I was trying to get hold of a Rodeo but ended up with the next best thing...
> 
> A Paddock charm in noir with contrast stitching!
> 
> View attachment 3347362



Wow!!! Look at that!!! Need that in my life too!


----------



## ehy12

Prada Prince said:


> My latest Hermes acquisition from Milan. I was trying to get hold of a Rodeo but ended up with the next best thing...
> 
> A Paddock charm in noir with contrast stitching!
> 
> View attachment 3347362


I love your charm!!!! How big is it????


----------



## ehy12

trishaluvslv said:


> Just over the moon...almost more in LOVE than with my first Rodeo.....and thank YOU dear Israeli_flava [emoji253]  for posting her...Saddle bag charm in colvert/bleu atoll swift ....she'll be a perfect MATCH for my much awaited first SO  [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347155
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


Love love your charm!!


periogirl28 said:


> How lovely, and all ready for your SO too!


----------



## Amka

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3347393
> 
> View attachment 3347394
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura b25



She is soooo pretty!  Congrats!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3347393
> 
> View attachment 3347394
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura
> b25



Literally drooling over this stunner in the color of the season, *ANNIEBABY*! Major congrats!!! :


----------



## PIPET83

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3347393
> 
> View attachment 3347394
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura b25




Omg.... What a lovely color. I think that this color is perfect for small size.. In not sure if this color its ok for a 40??


----------



## jyyanks

atelierforward said:


> Love blue atoll!!! And the lining is TDF. It would look great with the dalvy in your profile pic.



Thank you!!  So true - the purple/blue/pink colors would look amazing together!



mygoodies said:


> I was actually thinking abt the smaller version of the Silk in. The lining of yours is very pretty!!!!



Thank you. I was actually looking to buy a compact silken but saw this one and  instantly fell in love.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your new SIlkin wallet, especially the fact that I heard that it is expandable and can fit an iPhone in it.
> *jyyanks*, can you confirm this? Major congrats, the bleu atoll color is beautiful.
> 
> 
> Thank You so much!  Yes - it fits my iPhone 6 (with slim case) along with my credit cards, work ID, business cards and cash. It's not expandable per se because it doesn't really stretch the way an accordion bottom would stretch but it definitely fits my iPhone 6!
> 
> 
> 
> chkpfbeliever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Atoll is indeed a very pretty pastel blue and Silkin is a great everyday light wallet can hold a lot.  Totally under the radar.  Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Love the silken wallets and they are affordable compared to other H wallets.  I'm a big fan!
Click to expand...


----------



## atelierforward

eter69nity said:


> my latest purchase would be my first Kelly 40 in Bleu Glacier! &#129303;&#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347141
> 
> 
> and I dressed her up with a old twilly that I found in my stash that best complements her, to protect the handles from scuff and discoloration as she's so fragile [emoji38][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3347142


So gorgeous! I've seen this color IRL and it's just impossible to photograph. It's really stunning in person. Big congrats on your new K!


----------



## trishaluvslv

eter69nity said:


> my latest purchase would be my first Kelly 40 in Bleu Glacier! &#129303;&#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347141
> 
> 
> and I dressed her up with a old twilly that I found in my stash that best complements her, to protect the handles from scuff and discoloration as she's so fragile [emoji38][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3347142


I have yet to see this color in real life but I'm such a neutral bag GalI'm loving it and craving something in this color[emoji253] also a 40 girl myself so[emoji123] [emoji123] [emoji123] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

periogirl28 said:


> How lovely, and all ready for your SO too!


Thank you dear....note the hurry up and wait part.... this little charm officially puts me on that island until the arrival[emoji8] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

Anchanel79 said:


> Love your charm.


Thank you....I can't quite convey the details in photos, it's amazing craftsmanship... I don't ride and it makes me want a full size English saddle[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwwww hugs love muffin! It's perfect!
> Can't wait to see the SOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


You and me both dear if [emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8] ....waiting waiting waiting....Thank you again hun 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## papilloncristal

My new rodeo pm in orange poppy! Can't believe I could find it in the store!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> Thank you!!  So true - the purple/blue/pink colors would look amazing together!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I was actually looking to buy a compact silken but saw this one and  instantly fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new SIlkin wallet, especially the fact that I heard that it is expandable and can fit an iPhone in it.
> *jyyanks*, can you confirm this? Major congrats, the bleu atoll color is beautiful.
> 
> 
> Thank You so much!  Yes - it fits my iPhone 6 (with slim case) along with my credit cards, work ID, business cards and cash. It's not expandable per se because it doesn't really stretch the way an accordion bottom would stretch but it definitely fits my iPhone 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Love the silken wallets and they are affordable compared to other H wallets.  I'm a big fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much regarding the feedback about your Silkin wallet and your iphone 6, this is exactly what I need,* jyyanks*.
> Have only heard great reports about this wallet. Now, let's see if I can find one in a color that I like.
Click to expand...


----------



## franhueso

eter69nity said:


> my latest purchase would be my first Kelly 40 in Bleu Glacier! &#129303;&#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347141
> 
> 
> and I dressed her up with a old twilly that I found in my stash that best complements her, to protect the handles from scuff and discoloration as she's so fragile [emoji38][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3347142




Maravilloso[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## ANNIEBABY

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Literally drooling over this stunner in the color of the season, *ANNIEBABY*! Major congrats!!! :




Thanks for loving it


----------



## ANNIEBABY

PIPET83 said:


> Omg.... What a lovely color. I think that this color is perfect for small size.. In not sure if this color its ok for a 40??




I don't think they even have this color in size 40...


----------



## ANNIEBABY

Israeli_Flava said:


> Be still my




The color is sooooo pretty[emoji178]


----------



## ANNIEBABY

ehy12 said:


> Just gorgeous!!! Sweet and pretty color!!




This is maybe the prettiest pink color that I have ever seen


----------



## Prada Prince

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow!!! Look at that!!! Need that in my life too!





ehy12 said:


> I love your charm!!!! How big is it????



Thanks!

It's relatively big, probably around the size of an MM/GM Rodeo? I'm not quite sure...


----------



## franhueso

My new carre twill
Dans un jardín anglais in Blanc, ciel and noir [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Ozzysmom

franhueso said:


> View attachment 3347714
> View attachment 3347715
> View attachment 3347716
> 
> My new carre twill
> Dans un jardín anglais in Blanc, ciel and noir [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



This is an absolutely stunning scarf!


----------



## Oryx816

franhueso said:


> View attachment 3347714
> View attachment 3347715
> View attachment 3347716
> 
> My new carre twill
> Dans un jardín anglais in Blanc, ciel and noir [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Gorgeous!


----------



## Ozzysmom

I'm not a scarf wearer but I was in the store, playing around with some ideas and fell in love with this. Now I want a few more twillys in other color combos but this may always be my favorite.


----------



## ehy12

Ozzysmom said:


> I'm not a scarf wearer but I was in the store, playing around with some ideas and fell in love with this. Now I want a few more twillys in other color combos but this may always be my favorite.


so lovely!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

franhueso said:


> View attachment 3347714
> View attachment 3347715
> View attachment 3347716
> 
> My new carre twill
> Dans un jardín anglais in Blanc, ciel and noir [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Stunning! This color way always  catches my eye on the website!!


----------



## Freckles1

Ozzysmom said:


> I'm not a scarf wearer but I was in the store, playing around with some ideas and fell in love with this. Now I want a few more twillys in other color combos but this may always be my favorite.




This is fantastic Ozzysmom!!! Is that a scarf ring?


----------



## meazar

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3347393
> 
> View attachment 3347394
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura b25



OMG- Gorgeous!!!


----------



## labellavita27

mygoodies said:


> Here u go dear  just took these pics this am waiting for my "limo" a.k.a the bus    its a real rich Navy, a perfect neutral to me!
> View attachment 3346776
> 
> View attachment 3346777




I love this color! It's a beauty


----------



## franhueso

Oryx816 said:


> Gorgeous!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## franhueso

Ozzysmom said:


> I'm not a scarf wearer but I was in the store, playing around with some ideas and fell in love with this. Now I want a few more twillys in other color combos but this may always be my favorite.




Beautiful[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## franhueso

meazar said:


> OMG- Gorgeous!!!







Freckles1 said:


> Stunning! This color way always  catches my eye on the website!!







Oryx816 said:


> Gorgeous!







Ozzysmom said:


> This is an absolutely stunning scarf!




Thanks[emoji3]


----------



## Orangefanatic

Ozzysmom said:


> I'm not a scarf wearer but I was in the store, playing around with some ideas and fell in love with this. Now I want a few more twillys in other color combos but this may always be my favorite.


Great idea!!!


----------



## rubysoma

franhueso said:


> My new carre twill
> Dans un jardín anglais in Blanc, ciel and noir [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Wow! What a gorgeous CW!


----------



## periogirl28

Ozzysmom said:


> I'm not a scarf wearer but I was in the store, playing around with some ideas and fell in love with this. Now I want a few more twillys in other color combos but this may always be my favorite.



Is this the Saut H Twilly? It's a special piece and that's a great idea!


----------



## periogirl28

franhueso said:


> View attachment 3347714
> View attachment 3347715
> View attachment 3347716
> 
> My new carre twill
> Dans un jardín anglais in Blanc, ciel and noir [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Very well chosen, elegant colourway!


----------



## Sappho

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3347393
> 
> View attachment 3347394
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura b25




What a cutie pie!! The Twilly is such s perfect match for her!!


----------



## Sappho

franhueso said:


> View attachment 3347714
> View attachment 3347715
> View attachment 3347716
> 
> My new carre twill
> Dans un jardín anglais in Blanc, ciel and noir [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




This is so beautiful! I love the neutral colors and the design is stunning!


----------



## franhueso

periogirl28 said:


> Very well chosen, elegant colourway!







Sappho said:


> This is so beautiful! I love the neutral colors and the design is stunning!




Thanks [emoji3]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

papilloncristal said:


> My new rodeo pm in orange poppy! Can't believe I could find it in the store!
> 
> View attachment 3347579
> 
> View attachment 3347580



Congrats! The rodeo looks so cute on your Herbag! 
I just received the same rodeo and I think it is my new favorite!! Love how the BA really pops on the orange!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3347393
> 
> View attachment 3347394
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura b25



Major congrats on this beauty its my dream bag!
You did a really great job on the Twillys, love it! 
If you don't mind me asking, did you purchase this bag recently at a Hermes store? I'm just curious if they are still receiving this color in store for the Birkin, thanks in advance!


----------



## Txoceangirl

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3347393
> 
> View attachment 3347394
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura b25



She's perfect!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Ozzysmom said:


> I'm not a scarf wearer but I was in the store, playing around with some ideas and fell in love with this. Now I want a few more twillys in other color combos but this may always be my favorite.



Fabulous idea :bulb:



franhueso said:


> View attachment 3347714
> View attachment 3347715
> View attachment 3347716
> 
> My new carre twill
> Dans un jardín anglais in Blanc, ciel and noir [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Gorgeous, love the CW!


----------



## minismurf04

Picked these up a few days ago..pm rodeos in Celeste, feu, rouge indienne [emoji8] dunno when I'll stop collecting these babies.. Maybe when they stop making new colors?!?! [emoji28]&#128580;


----------



## Prada Prince

minismurf04 said:


> Picked these up a few days ago..pm rodeos in Celeste, feu, rouge indienne [emoji8] dunno when I'll stop collecting these babies.. Maybe when they stop making new colors?!?! [emoji28]&#128580;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348100




Wow where did you get these?


----------



## avecamoursteph

I just bought a garden party 30 in Gris T! It'll be arriving in the next few days! I'll do a reveal when the beauty gets here! But I am beyond excited as this is my first Hermes bag! [emoji7][emoji12]

Now for the waiting game...which I am horrible at. [emoji17]


----------



## honhon

avecamoursteph said:


> I just bought a garden party 30 in Gris T! It'll be arriving in the next few days! I'll do a reveal when the beauty gets here! But I am beyond excited as this is my first Hermes bag! [emoji7][emoji12]
> 
> Now for the waiting game...which I am horrible at. [emoji17]


congratulations! waiting for what is definitely coming is the best part.  hope you can enjoy the few days of waiting  it will be fantastic, i have a gris t and i love the colour


----------



## Kyokei

This Parade necklace and a perfume


----------



## ehy12

avecamoursteph said:


> I just bought a garden party 30 in Gris T! It'll be arriving in the next few days! I'll do a reveal when the beauty gets here! But I am beyond excited as this is my first Hermes bag! [emoji7][emoji12]
> 
> Now for the waiting game...which I am horrible at. [emoji17]


Congrats!! Garden party is a great bag!!


----------



## MSO13

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3348279
> 
> 
> This Parade necklace and a perfume




beautiful Kyokei!


----------



## MSO13

Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi & Barenia Picnic bangle 

View attachment 3348304


----------



## Amka

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi & Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348304



The barenia picnic bangle is in store already?! Wow! Congrats!


----------



## MSO13

Amka said:


> The barenia picnic bangle is in store already?! Wow! Congrats!




it was the only one and it was at a store where I was traveling so I snapped it up when it fit me. it's a medium. 

thanks!


----------



## Amka

MrsOwen3 said:


> it was the only one and it was at a store where I was traveling so I snapped it up when it fit me. it's a medium.
> 
> thanks!



Awwww! Then it is meant to be yours! Lucky you!
Congrats again


----------



## luxi_max

avecamoursteph said:


> I just bought a garden party 30 in Gris T! It'll be arriving in the next few days! I'll do a reveal when the beauty gets here! But I am beyond excited as this is my first Hermes bag! [emoji7][emoji12]
> 
> Now for the waiting game...which I am horrible at. [emoji17]




I know how you feel.  My bag is coming tomorrow and tomorrow cannot come fast enough


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi & Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348304




You have great tastes


----------



## Kyokei

MrsOwen3 said:


> beautiful Kyokei!




Thank you MrsO [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi & Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348304




Beautiful choices!


----------



## bagalogist

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3348279
> 
> 
> This Parade necklace and a perfume


You look gorgeous with the necklace, great buy!


----------



## ANNIEBABY

meazar said:


> OMG- Gorgeous!!!




thanks[emoji8]


----------



## ANNIEBABY

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Major congrats on this beauty its my dream bag!
> 
> You did a really great job on the Twillys, love it!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, did you purchase this bag recently at a Hermes store? I'm just curious if they are still receiving this color in store for the Birkin, thanks in advance!




I purchased the Twillys almost a year ago and it was originally for my etoupe b30[emoji5]&#65039; I think the grey and pink are also good matching colors. I got the rose sakura a month ago in Hawaii's H store and the stamp is T, but I know this color with X stamp is in store now, so talk to your SA and see what she can do for you.


----------



## ANNIEBABY

Txoceangirl said:


> She's perfect!




Thanks for loving it


----------



## ANNIEBABY

Sappho said:


> What a cutie pie!! The Twilly is such s perfect match for her!!




The twilly was on my etoupe b30 originally and when I got my rose sakura I suddenly realized it belongs to her hahah


----------



## Hermezzy

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi & Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348304


GORGEOUS!  We are calvi siblings!


----------



## Kyokei

bagalogist said:


> You look gorgeous with the necklace, great buy!



Thank you so much! And I absolutely love your avatar.


----------



## MsHermesAU

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi & Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348304



Twins on the calvi! This was my first and only calvi. The colour is just soooo beautiful!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3348279
> 
> 
> This Parade necklace and a perfume


The necklace is perfect with your clothes and scarf - fab look


----------



## Kyokei

Susie Tunes said:


> The necklace is perfect with your clothes and scarf - fab look



Thank you!! I am very happy I chose this one.


----------



## Ethengdurst

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi & Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348304



Cool bangle! Love the color of the calvi


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi & Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348304



Thank you for sharing, nice to see the bangles have arrived in stores. Next the CDC cuff!


----------



## tabbi001

franhueso said:


> View attachment 3347714
> View attachment 3347715
> View attachment 3347716
> 
> My new carre twill
> Dans un jardín anglais in Blanc, ciel and noir [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Beautiful!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi & Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348304



Love your new picnic bangle, my name is on the list for the cuff ~ and let's hope that it arrives soon, *MrsO*.


----------



## ima1

Isidore  H red.
Fallen in love with her instantly. 
Thank you for let me sharing.


----------



## periogirl28

ima1 said:


> Isidore  H red.
> Fallen in love with her instantly.
> Thank you for let me sharing.



Very nice statement piece!


----------



## Marjan79

A Maxi Twilly Pegasus [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## MSO13

Hermezzy said:


> GORGEOUS!  We are calvi siblings!





MsHermesAU said:


> Twins on the calvi! This was my first and only calvi. The colour is just soooo beautiful!



The color is what got me, I have a neutral Calvi but I can never find it in my bag!



Ethengdurst said:


> Cool bangle! Love the color of the calvi





periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for sharing, nice to see the bangles have arrived in stores. Next the CDC cuff!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your new picnic bangle, my name is on the list for the cuff ~ and let's hope that it arrives soon, *MrsO*.



Hope to see the cuff soon as well, I was surprised to see this at the TX boutique, it was just lying in the enamel case so I asked to see it and snapped it up! Thanks!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

ima1 said:


> Isidore  H red.
> Fallen in love with her instantly.
> Thank you for let me sharing.


Ima1, this is amazing...it's that a jade coloured resin?  Instead of tortoise? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PIPET83

Twilies for My new baby..


----------



## jyyanks

VigeeLeBrun said:


> jyyanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much regarding the feedback about your Silkin wallet and your iphone 6, this is exactly what I need,* jyyanks*.
> Have only heard great reports about this wallet. Now, let's see if I can find one in a color that I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many great colors and combos that I'm sure you will find one that steals your heart. You also have such an amazing collection, that I'm sure whatever you pick will be amazing as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## footloose

Jungle of eden enamel, excuse the poor photograph!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jyyanks said:


> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many great colors and combos that I'm sure you will find one that steals your heart. You also have such an amazing collection, that I'm sure whatever you pick will be amazing as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> footloose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jungle of eden enamel, excuse the poor photograph!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, jyyanks!
> 
> 
> *footloose*, love this enamel bangle, Jungle of Eden.
Click to expand...


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

PIPET83 said:


> Twilies for My new baby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349044




Gorgeous! We're twins on the twillys . Congrats!


----------



## Chubbymoo

Constance 24 noir ghw! Happy Mother's Day &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## periogirl28

footloose said:


> Jungle of eden enamel, excuse the poor photograph!



This is pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## periogirl28

Chubbymoo said:


> Constance 24 noir ghw! Happy Mother's Day &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



2 great bags there. Happy Mothers' Day to you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chubbymoo said:


> Constance 24 noir ghw! Happy Mother's Day &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Happy Mother's Day, *Chubbymoo*!!! Major congrats.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Chubbymoo said:


> Constance 24 noir ghw! Happy Mother's Day &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Both pretty!! Is that etain or etoupe?


----------



## stacey_1805

A Kelly Wallet in Bouganvillier Epsom and Kelly Double Tour Bouganvillier Lizard [emoji173]&#65039;

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## broadway

Roulis in Rouge Grenat. Evercolor leather with Permabrass.


----------



## ayc

Chubbymoo said:


> Constance 24 noir ghw! Happy Mother's Day &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## Ozzysmom

Freckles1 said:


> This is fantastic Ozzysmom!!! Is that a scarf ring?



Yes it is!


----------



## Ozzysmom

periogirl28 said:


> Is this the Saut H Twilly? It's a special piece and that's a great idea!



Thank you! Is it bad that I have no idea? I'll try and find the receipt and see if it is.


----------



## ehy12

broadway said:


> Roulis in Rouge Grenat. Evercolor leather with Permabrass.


This is a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## broadway

ehy12 said:


> This is a gorgeous color!!!


Thank you ehy12. I fell in love at first sight. I've been waiting for a box Kelly in Rouge H for about three years and have now given up hope. I was on my way home from Amsterdam to the UK and spotted this in the new Hermes store at Shiphol Airport,I just had to have it. The color is lovely!


----------



## ehy12

broadway said:


> Thank you ehy12. I fell in love at first sight. I've been waiting for a box Kelly in Rouge H for about three years and have now given up hope. I was on my way home from Amsterdam to the UK and spotted this in the new Hermes store at Shiphol Airport,I just had to have it. The color is lovely!


Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Chubbymoo said:


> Constance 24 noir ghw! Happy Mother's Day &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





footloose said:


> Jungle of eden enamel, excuse the poor photograph!





stacey_1805 said:


> A Kelly Wallet in Bouganvillier Epsom and Kelly Double Tour Bouganvillier Lizard [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349271
> 
> View attachment 3349268
> View attachment 3349269
> View attachment 3349270





broadway said:


> Roulis in Rouge Grenat. Evercolor leather with Permabrass.




SOOO much gorgeous newness!  Congratulations to all!


----------



## periogirl28

stacey_1805 said:


> A Kelly Wallet in Bouganvillier Epsom and Kelly Double Tour Bouganvillier Lizard [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349271
> 
> View attachment 3349268
> View attachment 3349269
> View attachment 3349270



Both beautiful and bright! Love! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## periogirl28

broadway said:


> Roulis in Rouge Grenat. Evercolor leather with Permabrass.



I love my Roulis and this is such a great combination! Well spotted, congrats on your find!


----------



## periogirl28

Ozzysmom said:


> Thank you! Is it bad that I have no idea? I'll try and find the receipt and see if it is.



No worries, I thought I recognized it from FSH.


----------



## Mandy K

A tiny little treat from Hermes in Ginza on my last day in Tokyo on Thursday- a headphone winder in rose confetti [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## ima1

trishaluvslv said:


> Ima1, this is amazing...it's that a jade coloured resin?  Instead of tortoise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



Hi trishaluvslv 
This is buffalo horn and box leather. 
Thank you.
I really love it. It was in my wish list for very long  time.


----------



## ima1

periogirl28 said:


> Very nice statement piece!



Thank you periogirl28
I didn't  mention this is buffalo  horn and H Red in box leather. 
The colour  is a bit wired it's not green it's brown tones.


----------



## broadway

periogirl28 said:


> I love my Roulis and this is such a great combination! Well spotted, congrats on your find!


Thank you periogirl28 I love it. Although all the different combinations of shorting the strap are baffling .
Which method do you find best?


----------



## exelero

Leather perfume case in orange! Now just need to decide which perfume to put it first there!


----------



## Chubbymoo

Lovehermes89 said:


> Both pretty!! Is that etain or etoupe?





periogirl28 said:


> 2 great bags there. Happy Mothers' Day to you!





Txoceangirl said:


> SOOO much gorgeous newness!  Congratulations to all!



Thank you everyone! The b25 is etain with ghw Epsom. Constance is noir 24 ghw Epsom.


----------



## Chubbymoo

ayc said:


> gorgeous!  congrats!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy Mother's Day, *Chubbymoo*!!! Major congrats.


Thank you! Here's a side by side of rouge and noir


----------



## bagalogist

Chubbymoo said:


> Thank you! Here's a side by side of rouge and noir


What a spectacular pair of twins
Congratulations


----------



## periogirl28

broadway said:


> Thank you periogirl28 I love it. Although all the different combinations of shorting the strap are baffling .
> Which method do you find best?



I wear the strap doubled so pass the T bar into flexible opposite ring, and back through the fixed ring on other side. It should sit nicely like a Constance on doubled strap. I hope I haven't confused you!


----------



## periogirl28

Chubbymoo said:


> Thank you! Here's a side by side of rouge and noir



Perfect duo!


----------



## periogirl28

ima1 said:


> Thank you periogirl28
> I didn't  mention this is buffalo  horn and H Red in box leather.
> The colour  is a bit wired it's not green it's brown tones.



RH Box is special indeed!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chubbymoo said:


> Thank you! Here's a side by side of rouge and noir




Wowza, both are gorgeous and side by side ~ blindingly beautiful!!!


----------



## broadway

periogirl28 said:


> I wear the strap doubled so pass the T bar into flexible opposite ring, and back through the fixed ring on other side. It should sit nicely like a Constance on doubled strap. I hope I haven't confused you!


Thanks . Not too confused that's how I've tried it. I've also tried putting the strap under the flap. Now it is getting confusing. I'll try and send pictures.


----------



## mygoodies

Mandy K said:


> A tiny little treat from Hermes in Ginza on my last day in Tokyo on Thursday- a headphone winder in rose confetti [emoji4][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349970
> View attachment 3349971




Sooo CUTE!! I'll be in Tokyo in few wks Nd praying for pink SLGs[emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Here are my new goodies [emoji7][emoji175][emoji521][emoji175]
Garden Party in Rose Sakura, twilly's in Oiseaux Fleurs, and Rodeo in the Rose Azalee combo [emoji7][emoji254][emoji175][emoji254] thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ANewLuv

First timer here. Evelyne GM in gold. 
I have yet to figure the posting of pictures thing out so I just reply. 

You all have lovely bags and have been a great help and inspiration. &#55357;&#56844;


----------



## AvrilShower

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bleu Azteque Chevre Calvi & Barenia Picnic bangle
> 
> View attachment 3348304




We are twins! Have the same business card holder. Hope you enjoy it as well!


----------



## helenhandbag

It's been a long long time since I got something at Hermès. But now I can do a double reveal [emoji4] First I bought my first bowtie which I like to wear as a bracelet, and for Mother's Day my husband surprised me with an Evelyne III GM in Epsom Bleu Electrique! He never bought me a large bag before so I'm still shocked [emoji6] I originally wanted to get the PM but this colour just won me over completely at Ave George V. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here are my new goodies [emoji7][emoji175][emoji521][emoji175]
> Garden Party in Rose Sakura, twilly's in Oiseaux Fleurs, and Rodeo in the Rose Azalee combo [emoji7][emoji254][emoji175][emoji254] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3350473



OMG you just slayed me with this pic! Love EVERYTHING you chose. I think I need those twillies too! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## avecamoursteph

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here are my new goodies [emoji7][emoji175][emoji521][emoji175]
> Garden Party in Rose Sakura, twilly's in Oiseaux Fleurs, and Rodeo in the Rose Azalee combo [emoji7][emoji254][emoji175][emoji254] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3350473




How adorable! Congrats!!!


----------



## renet

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here are my new goodies [emoji7][emoji175][emoji521][emoji175]
> Garden Party in Rose Sakura, twilly's in Oiseaux Fleurs, and Rodeo in the Rose Azalee combo [emoji7][emoji254][emoji175][emoji254] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3350473




Your GP is so pretty!  So many bags I wanted but my bank account will not be pretty.  Haha...


----------



## Irene7899

love everything on this bag, the charme, twilly etc



Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here are my new goodies [emoji7][emoji175][emoji521][emoji175]
> Garden Party in Rose Sakura, twilly's in Oiseaux Fleurs, and Rodeo in the Rose Azalee combo [emoji7][emoji254][emoji175][emoji254] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3350473


----------



## Lollipop15

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here are my new goodies [emoji7][emoji175][emoji521][emoji175]
> Garden Party in Rose Sakura, twilly's in Oiseaux Fleurs, and Rodeo in the Rose Azalee combo [emoji7][emoji254][emoji175][emoji254] thanks for letting me share!



Congrats! So sweet and pretty


----------



## Mandy K

mygoodies said:


> Sooo CUTE!! I'll be in Tokyo in few wks Nd praying for pink SLGs[emoji176][emoji176]




Thank you! Good luck for your upcoming trip! [emoji177][emoji627]


----------



## weibandy

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here are my new goodies [emoji7][emoji175][emoji521][emoji175]
> Garden Party in Rose Sakura, twilly's in Oiseaux Fleurs, and Rodeo in the Rose Azalee combo [emoji7][emoji254][emoji175][emoji254] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3350473


This is a stunning photo!  Looks like a professional ad!  Congratulations on such a lovely selection.  Just looking at it makes me happy


----------



## eudo

Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!


----------



## eudo

Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!


----------



## Serva1

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here are my new goodies [emoji7][emoji175][emoji521][emoji175]
> Garden Party in Rose Sakura, twilly's in Oiseaux Fleurs, and Rodeo in the Rose Azalee combo [emoji7][emoji254][emoji175][emoji254] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3350473




What a beautiful display, saving this pic on my Ipad. Congrats![emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Serva1

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836




Eudo, this is one of the most beautiful Kelly bags I've ever seen. Major congrats [emoji173]&#65039; The size fits you perfectly and this bag is g l o w i n g, a real lady in red [emoji7]


----------



## Orangefanatic

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836



OMG....absolutely TDF&#10084;&#65039;&#128156;&#128155;&#127818;


----------



## Lovehermes89

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836



Stunning!! You have a beautiful collection of bags @eudo!


----------



## trishaluvslv

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836


This is exactly what I imagine when I close my eyes and dream a little dream of H....[emoji173] [emoji8] ..it's so lovely, it hurts [emoji8]  you've styled it perfectly, wear in the most joyous of occasions dear eudo

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mygoodies

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Here are my new goodies [emoji7][emoji175][emoji521][emoji175]
> Garden Party in Rose Sakura, twilly's in Oiseaux Fleurs, and Rodeo in the Rose Azalee combo [emoji7][emoji254][emoji175][emoji254] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3350473




Picture perfect PINK pretties[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] enjoy the beauties [emoji180][emoji180]


----------



## mygoodies

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836




STUNNER!! Now I regret not taking the KD Sanguine I saw few months ago. It's indeed a gorgeous croc! Enjoy max!


----------



## mygoodies

helenhandbag said:


> It's been a long long time since I got something at Hermès. But now I can do a double reveal [emoji4] First I bought my first bowtie which I like to wear as a bracelet, and for Mother's Day my husband surprised me with an Evelyne III GM in Epsom Bleu Electrique! He never bought me a large bag before so I'm still shocked [emoji6] I originally wanted to get the PM but this colour just won me over completely at Ave George V. Thanks for letting me share!




Kudos for DH[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; I'm obsessed w H Blues. LOVE ITTTT!!![emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## Mandy K

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836




So elegant! Congratulations! [emoji177]


----------



## EvieSeb5671

helenhandbag said:


> It's been a long long time since I got something at Hermès. But now I can do a double reveal [emoji4] First I bought my first bowtie which I like to wear as a bracelet, and for Mother's Day my husband surprised me with an Evelyne III GM in Epsom Bleu Electrique! He never bought me a large bag before so I'm still shocked [emoji6] I originally wanted to get the PM but this colour just won me over completely at Ave George V. Thanks for letting me share!




That blue is gorgeous!!


----------



## Oryx816

helenhandbag said:


> It's been a long long time since I got something at Hermès. But now I can do a double reveal [emoji4] First I bought my first bowtie which I like to wear as a bracelet, and for Mother's Day my husband surprised me with an Evelyne III GM in Epsom Bleu Electrique! He never bought me a large bag before so I'm still shocked [emoji6] I originally wanted to get the PM but this colour just won me over completely at Ave George V. Thanks for letting me share!




Wow!  That blue is so beautifully vibrant!  Congratulations on a lovely Mother's Day gift!


----------



## honhon

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836


this is a perfect croc H bag! congrats


----------



## Chubbymoo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, both are gorgeous and side by side ~ blindingly beautiful!!!





periogirl28 said:


> Perfect duo!


Thank you ladies! It sure is a dream come true!


----------



## stacey_1805

exelero said:


> Leather perfume case in orange! Now just need to decide which perfume to put it first there!
> View attachment 3350120




Interesting purchase! thanks for sharing, I may consider getting one for myself. May I know how much that is?


----------



## stacey_1805

helenhandbag said:


> It's been a long long time since I got something at Hermès. But now I can do a double reveal [emoji4] First I bought my first bowtie which I like to wear as a bracelet, and for Mother's Day my husband surprised me with an Evelyne III GM in Epsom Bleu Electrique! He never bought me a large bag before so I'm still shocked [emoji6] I originally wanted to get the PM but this colour just won me over completely at Ave George V. Thanks for letting me share!




The bow tie looks interesting. Show us how you model it!


----------



## Wplijnaar

sprinkles&bling said:


> here are my new goodies [emoji7][emoji175][emoji521][emoji175]
> garden party in rose sakura, twilly's in oiseaux fleurs, and rodeo in the rose azalee combo [emoji7][emoji254][emoji175][emoji254] thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3350473



&#128077;&#128076;&#128149;&#128150;&#128092;&#128525;


----------



## helenhandbag

stacey_1805 said:


> The bow tie looks interesting. Show us how you model it!





Thank you! [emoji8] yes I posted a picture on my IG when I just bought it, this is how I wear the bowtie:


----------



## helenhandbag

Oryx816 said:


> Wow!  That blue is so beautifully vibrant!  Congratulations on a lovely Mother's Day gift!







radhikaa91 said:


> That blue is gorgeous!!







mygoodies said:


> Kudos for DH[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996; I'm obsessed w H Blues. LOVE ITTTT!!![emoji108]&#127996;[emoji108]&#127996;




Thanks so much! Yes am in love with this blue [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] was also shown a Togo Bleu Hydra, that was just stunning as well. But this is my all time favourite H blue.


----------



## Wplijnaar

&#128077;


----------



## Seedlessplum

My mini contribution:













Thanks!


----------



## avecamoursteph

Seedlessplum said:


> My mini contribution:
> 
> View attachment 3351148
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351149
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351151
> 
> 
> Thanks!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats!!!


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG you just slayed me with this pic! Love EVERYTHING you chose. I think I need those twillies too! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG



Thank you so much darling, I absolutely love these twilly's!



avecamoursteph said:


> How adorable! Congrats!!!



Thank you!



renet said:


> Your GP is so pretty!  So many bags I wanted but my bank account will not be pretty.  Haha...



Aww thanks hun!



Irene7899 said:


> love everything on this bag, the charme, twilly etc



Thanks so much!



Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats! So sweet and pretty



Thank you!



weibandy said:


> This is a stunning photo!  Looks like a professional ad!  Congratulations on such a lovely selection.  Just looking at it makes me happy



Aww that is so sweet of you to say, thank you so much!



Serva1 said:


> What a beautiful display, saving this pic on my Ipad. Congrats![emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



I'm so flattered so sweet of you to say, thank you very much!



mygoodies said:


> Picture perfect PINK pretties[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] enjoy the beauties [emoji180][emoji180]



Thank you so much!



Wplijnaar said:


> &#128077;&#128076;&#128149;&#128150;&#128092;&#128525;



Thank you!


----------



## ehy12

Seedlessplum said:


> My mini contribution:
> 
> View attachment 3351148
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351149
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351151
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Beautiful!!! What size is this?? 25?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Seedlessplum said:


> My mini contribution:
> 
> View attachment 3351148
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351149
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351151
> 
> 
> Thanks!



How darling!!! Is that Vermillion 25?
Congrats!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

ehy12 said:


> Beautiful!!! What size is this?? 25?







Israeli_Flava said:


> How darling!!! Is that Vermillion 25?
> Congrats!!!



Hi ehy12 and israeli_flava!
Sorry that i forgot the details! Its vermillion in swift leather B25 GHW


----------



## ehy12

Seedlessplum said:


> Hi ehy12 and israeli_flava!
> Sorry that i forgot the details! Its vermillion in swift leather B25 GHW


OMG it's gorgeous!!! It fits on the crook of your arm??? This is the only reason I've avoided 25s because I was told it wouldn't fit on my arm...and I'm on slim side...Could I ask you for more action shots when you get the chance??? Congrats!!! It's a beauty!


----------



## purplepoodles

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836




Perfection


----------



## Seedlessplum

ehy12 said:


> OMG it's gorgeous!!! It fits on the crook of your arm??? This is the only reason I've avoided 25s because I was told it wouldn't fit on my arm...and I'm on slim side...Could I ask you for more action shots when you get the chance??? Congrats!!! It's a beauty!



Sure! Will do that tomorrow. Its 3 am in this side of my world and i still haven't calmed down yet. Lol

I'm a 5'4 and usually wear PM size bracelets. Perhaps this shot can help?sorry that i wasn't in my best outfit. And i am not exactly very slim nowadays....


----------



## ehy12

Seedlessplum said:


> Sure! Will do that tomorrow. Its 3 am in this side of my world and i still haven't calmed down yet. Lol
> 
> I'm a 5'4 and usually wear PM size bracelets. Perhaps this shot can help?sorry that i wasn't in my best outfit. And i am not exactly very slim nowadays....
> 
> View attachment 3351190


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
Omg I love this bag!!!! MUST get one!!!!
And, my dear, you look fab in this pic!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836




Absolutely stunning! A beautiful match with your dress, perfect


----------



## thyme

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!



stunning pic..love the bag, dress, shoes and even the  floor! congrats on your new K..


----------



## periogirl28

Seedlessplum said:


> Sure! Will do that tomorrow. Its 3 am in this side of my world and i still haven't calmed down yet. Lol
> 
> I'm a 5'4 and usually wear PM size bracelets. Perhaps this shot can help?sorry that i wasn't in my best outfit. And i am not exactly very slim nowadays....
> 
> View attachment 3351190



It's the perfect  bag for Chinese New Year!


----------



## Seedlessplum

periogirl28 said:


> It's the perfect  bag for Chinese New Year!



Lol! Too soon for CNY!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Seedlessplum said:


> Sure! Will do that tomorrow. Its 3 am in this side of my world and i still haven't calmed down yet. Lol
> 
> I'm a 5'4 and usually wear PM size bracelets. Perhaps this shot can help?sorry that i wasn't in my best outfit. And i am not exactly very slim nowadays....
> 
> View attachment 3351190




Hi dear, did you get this at H in Takashimaya Singapore? I am on holiday there and saw a lady being shown this in the afternoon lol....


----------



## clu13




----------



## atelierforward

Seedlessplum said:


> Sure! Will do that tomorrow. Its 3 am in this side of my world and i still haven't calmed down yet. Lol
> 
> I'm a 5'4 and usually wear PM size bracelets. Perhaps this shot can help?sorry that i wasn't in my best outfit. And i am not exactly very slim nowadays....
> 
> View attachment 3351190


Fabulous choice. Looks great on you!! Big congrats on your beautiful mini B!


----------



## Freckles1

Twillys!!


----------



## loves

Geranium Togo 25[emoji76] I always wanted a bag that reminds me of the forbidden city, golden roofs and red walls and here it is[emoji92]


----------



## loves

Seedlessplum said:


> Sure! Will do that tomorrow. Its 3 am in this side of my world and i still haven't calmed down yet. Lol
> 
> I'm a 5'4 and usually wear PM size bracelets. Perhaps this shot can help?sorry that i wasn't in my best outfit. And i am not exactly very slim nowadays....
> 
> View attachment 3351190



congratulations and i think the 25 is perfect on you



clu13 said:


> View attachment 3351318



just in time for summer, so chic and simple. i love it.



Freckles1 said:


> Twillys!!
> View attachment 3351512



i love those twillys and your b is gorge. what colour is it? i'm very out of touch with H colours


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

loves said:


> View attachment 3351517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium Togo 25[emoji76] I always wanted a bag that reminds me of the forbidden city, golden roofs and red walls and here it is[emoji92]



Love this size, so beautiful in this color.


----------



## AvrilShower

My 25B for the coming summer events! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## AvrilShower

loves said:


> View attachment 3351517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium Togo 25[emoji76] I always wanted a bag that reminds me of the forbidden city, golden roofs and red walls and here it is[emoji92]




Did you get it in NYC? Beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Blue Rain

loves said:


> View attachment 3351517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium Togo 25[emoji76] I always wanted a bag that reminds me of the forbidden city, golden roofs and red walls and here it is[emoji92]




I can totally see what you mean. Ha...ha...ha...


----------



## itorresmd

Halzan 31 Clemence Colvert


----------



## itorresmd

AvrilShower said:


> My 25B for the coming summer events! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351566


Gorgeous, enjoy!


----------



## itorresmd

Seedlessplum said:


> Sure! Will do that tomorrow. Its 3 am in this side of my world and i still haven't calmed down yet. Lol
> 
> I'm a 5'4 and usually wear PM size bracelets. Perhaps this shot can help?sorry that i wasn't in my best outfit. And i am not exactly very slim nowadays....
> 
> View attachment 3351190


So pretty, enjoy!


----------



## Freckles1

loves said:


> congratulations and i think the 25 is perfect on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just in time for summer, so chic and simple. i love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love those twillys and your b is gorge. what colour is it? i'm very out of touch with H colours




It is Etoupe!!! 
Thank you!


----------



## loves

itorresmd said:


> Halzan 31 Clemence Colvert



gorgeous halzan , this is yet another one on my wishlist but i have to pace my purchases... congrats on this one, it's lovely



Blue Rain said:


> I can totally see what you mean. Ha...ha...ha...



haha, it's a bit weird but i loved my time in china so i wanted a bag momento to represent my years living there.



AvrilShower said:


> Did you get it in NYC? Beautiful!!! Congrats!!!



thank you and i got it from a store in asia  LOVE my SA, she made my day



AvrilShower said:


> My 25B for the coming summer events! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351566



so pretty and a lovely dusty blue, what color and leather is this? 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love this size, so beautiful in this color.


thank you very much. my husband said he likes this colour on a smaller bag. he's pretty conservative.


----------



## loves

Freckles1 said:


> It is Etoupe!!!
> Thank you!



etoupe?? it looks like sauge on my screen 
i LOVE adore etoupe. my first bag was etoupe. still my favourite H colour, in any leather.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Natalie j said:


> Hi dear, did you get this at H in Takashimaya Singapore? I am on holiday there and saw a lady being shown this in the afternoon lol....



That was probably me!!! Its a small world! Did we talk in the store?






atelierforward said:


> Fabulous choice. Looks great on you!! Big congrats on your beautiful mini B!



Thank you, atelierforward


----------



## Susie Tunes

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836


Stunning


----------



## Seedlessplum

ehy12 said:


> OMG it's gorgeous!!! It fits on the crook of your arm??? This is the only reason I've avoided 25s because I was told it wouldn't fit on my arm...and I'm on slim side...Could I ask you for more action shots when you get the chance??? Congrats!!! It's a beauty!



Hello ehy12,

I've got some arm mod shots taken. Hopefully this helps u a little. I have no problem wearing in on my arm. Plus this bag can hold alot!


----------



## loves

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836



beautiful, absolutely stunning



helenhandbag said:


> Thank you! [emoji8] yes I posted a picture on my IG when I just bought it, this is how I wear the bowtie:



i love this on you!


----------



## Lollipop15

Seedlessplum said:


> Sure! Will do that tomorrow. Its 3 am in this side of my world and i still haven't calmed down yet. Lol
> 
> I'm a 5'4 and usually wear PM size bracelets. Perhaps this shot can help?sorry that i wasn't in my best outfit. And i am not exactly very slim nowadays....



This bag looks great on you! 



loves said:


> View attachment 3351517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium Togo 25[emoji76] I always wanted a bag that reminds me of the forbidden city, golden roofs and red walls and here it is[emoji92]



Gorgeous B, congrats! 



AvrilShower said:


> My 25B for the coming summer events! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]



Love this cutie!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Seedlessplum said:


> That was probably me!!! Its a small world! Did we talk in the store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, atelierforward




No we didn't talk, you look busy ha ha... Congrats dear, she's a beauty! [emoji6]


----------



## Seedlessplum

ehy12 said:


> OMG it's gorgeous!!! It fits on the crook of your arm??? This is the only reason I've avoided 25s because I was told it wouldn't fit on my arm...and I'm on slim side...Could I ask you for more action shots when you get the chance??? Congrats!!! It's a beauty!



Hi ehy12,

This shot for your reference. And i am surprised this baby can hold quite alot!


----------



## Millicat

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3351318



Love these, Oasis is my most favourite sandal ever !


----------



## rubysoma

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836


----------



## noreen_uk

Seedlessplum said:


> My mini contribution:
> 
> View attachment 3351148
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351149
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351151
> 
> 
> Thanks!



huge congrats seedlessplum on your new B ... love this colour another pink  finally you got your dream bag


----------



## allyrae

Seedlessplum said:


> My mini contribution:
> 
> View attachment 3351148
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351149
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351151
> 
> 
> Thanks!




She's gorgeous! Huge congrats! Now I want a B25 too! [emoji7][emoji12]


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

helenhandbag said:


> It's been a long long time since I got something at Hermès. But now I can do a double reveal [emoji4] First I bought my first bowtie which I like to wear as a bracelet, and for Mother's Day my husband surprised me with an Evelyne III GM in Epsom Bleu Electrique! He never bought me a large bag before so I'm still shocked [emoji6] I originally wanted to get the PM but this colour just won me over completely at Ave George V. Thanks for letting me share!




Congratulation! Love the color. Would love to have on my birkin but it's difficult to get this color. How's the GM holding up? I initially want PM but the nice colors on h.com always comes with GM size. If's not really too big, I would go for GM also. [emoji1]


----------



## ehy12

Seedlessplum said:


> Hello ehy12,
> 
> I've got some arm mod shots taken. Hopefully this helps u a little. I have no problem wearing in on my arm. Plus this bag can hold alot!
> 
> View attachment 3351680


i looooooooooove it!!!!!!! thank you for the pics!!!!!


----------



## atelierforward

loves said:


> View attachment 3351517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium Togo 25[emoji76] I always wanted a bag that reminds me of the forbidden city, golden roofs and red walls and here it is[emoji92]


Stunning! Amazing color choice with the GHW


----------



## renet

loves said:


> View attachment 3351517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium Togo 25[emoji76] I always wanted a bag that reminds me of the forbidden city, golden roofs and red walls and here it is[emoji92]




Lovely the red and black twilly contrast so well. And the ghw.  Awesome!


----------



## ellietilly

This little beauty took me quite by surprise, introducing my Constance mini in Bleu Atoll tadelakt with a ficelle lizard clasp.


----------



## Mochiyii

after more than three month of searching in Europe, Japan and LA.... I've given up and cope. I paid so much over retail, Paid 20% out of my own pocket and promised to be in Bag bang Island till next June.... And given up my special order ghillis Kelly!! But I've finally got the ok from my husband!!! I'm getting this beauty!


----------



## Mochiyii

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3351847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after more than three month of searching in Europe, Japan and LA.... I've given up and cope. I paid so much over retail, Paid 20% out of my own pocket and promised to be in Bag bang Island till next June.... And given up my special order ghillis Kelly!! But I've finally got the ok from my husband!!! I'm getting this beauty!




Sorry!! Got too excited. It's my first Constance Noir w/blue cyr lacquer buckle in Epsom Leather size 24


----------



## Mochiyii

oh... And I got this the other day and completely forgot to post it. A good PS shot before my 8 &1/2 month pregnant feet start to swollen up


----------



## Mochiyii

the birkin is not a recent purchase. But I really want to show off my Karlito strap lol. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Mochiyii

mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3351847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after more than three month of searching in europe, japan and la.... I've given up and cope. I paid so much over retail, paid 20% out of my own pocket and promised to be in bag bang island till next june.... And given up my special order ghillis kelly!! But i've finally got the ok from my husband!!! I'm getting this beauty!


----------



## ellietilly

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3351856
> View attachment 3351857



Beautiful, a classic combination. Fabulous sandals too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836



Wowza, love the sanguine color, it really pops! Beautiful exotic K25, *eudo*, major congrats!!!


----------



## helenhandbag

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Congratulation! Love the color. Would love to have on my birkin but it's difficult to get this color. How's the GM holding up? I initially want PM but the nice colors on h.com always comes with GM size. If's not really too big, I would go for GM also. [emoji1]





Thanks hun [emoji8] yes the SA who helped me said something about the colour being very rare or discontinued? At least we got the message that we were fortunate to find it [emoji6] I'm loving the GM so far as it's perfect for work. I am however also almost 5"7 and not stick thin, for people who are petite the GM would look massive in my opinion.


----------



## helenhandbag

loves said:


> beautiful, absolutely stunning
> 
> 
> 
> i love this on you!





Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## PIPET83

Hola everyone.. B30 geranium for My mother..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji120]


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

helenhandbag said:


> Thanks hun [emoji8] yes the SA who helped me said something about the colour being very rare or discontinued? At least we got the message that we were fortunate to find it [emoji6] I'm loving the GM so far as it's perfect for work. I am however also almost 5"7 and not stick thin, for people who are petite the GM would look massive in my opinion.




Yes, it's a very difficult to get color and everyone is on the waiting list as my Hermes SA said it could take 1-2 years to get B or K in this color. Well, I guess I would try my luck at FSH. [emoji4]

By the way, I am only 5'4 and average so it can also fit my figure? Well, I think I will try at Hermes then. 

So you are now entering to H club! [emoji6] H is really addicted and at the end you will find yourself love to collect orange boxes as I am. [emoji23]


----------



## AvrilShower

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3351855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the birkin is not a recent purchase. But I really want to show off my Karlito strap lol. Thanks for letting me share




This is a great idea! Super cute! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Thank you all!!!
It is swift in Colvert.



itorresmd said:


> Gorgeous, enjoy!







loves said:


> gorgeous halzan , this is yet another one on my wishlist but i have to pace my purchases... congrats on this one, it's lovely
> 
> 
> 
> haha, it's a bit weird but i loved my time in china so i wanted a bag momento to represent my years living there.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you and i got it from a store in asia  LOVE my SA, she made my day
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty and a lovely dusty blue, what color and leather is this?
> 
> 
> thank you very much. my husband said he likes this colour on a smaller bag. he's pretty conservative.







Lollipop15 said:


> This bag looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this cutie!


----------



## Katesreport

Kelly Clutch and Key ring.


----------



## selenahsu

Couldn't say no to the scent and complimentary customization service!


----------



## Mochiyii

ellietilly said:


> Beautiful, a classic combination. Fabulous sandals too.




Thank you thank you... I'm off to bang Island now... Till next year... [emoji12]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mochiyii said:


> Thank you thank you... I'm off to bang Island now... Till next year... [emoji12]




Love autocorrect. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57] I'm sorry, I'm too immature to let that pass!

(Love the beautiful bag, too!!!)


----------



## itorresmd

selenahsu said:


> Couldn't say no to the scent and complimentary customization service!
> 
> View attachment 3351971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351972


Rose ikebana! My favorite


----------



## Precious84

Her! Miss Evelyne III PM in casaque red and clemence taurillon leather

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## itorresmd

ellietilly said:


> This little beauty took me quite by surprise, introducing my Constance mini in Bleu Atoll tadelakt with a ficelle lizard clasp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351839
> View attachment 3351840


Gorgeous &#128153;


----------



## MsHermesAU

ellietilly said:


> This little beauty took me quite by surprise, introducing my Constance mini in Bleu Atoll tadelakt with a ficelle lizard clasp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351839
> View attachment 3351840



This is soooo beautiful! Congrats


----------



## hopiko

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836



This bag is absolutely stunning!!!  You look amazing with it, so classic, elegant and chic!

I just got a k25 (non exotic) a couple of weeks ago and I LOVE the size...perfect for any small bag occasion.  Congratulations on this jewel


----------



## c18027

PIPET83 said:


> Hola everyone.. B30 geranium for My mother..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji120]


Beautiful!  Congratulations to you and your mother!


----------



## TankerToad

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836



Love everything in this picture 
You look spectacular 
Your bag and dress are to die for !


----------



## agumila

With my Constance and CDC. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ice75

Katesreport said:


> Kelly Clutch and Key ring.




Hi Katesreport, can I ask how much did you pay for the Kelly Clutch?


----------



## ice75

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3351855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the birkin is not a recent purchase. But I really want to show off my Karlito strap lol. Thanks for letting me share




Oh Mochiyii, your Karlito strap is so cute....Hmmm Maybe I should get one too! Thanks for sharing dear


----------



## Katesreport

Hi Ice75. I bought it in FSH Paris in February together with the Double Tour Apple Watch and paid 5.200 . Had 520  tax free refund 5 weeks later. The Clutch was 3.750  or 3.700  I am not sure.


----------



## Katesreport

Hi Agumila. Love that Bleu Electrique!


----------



## periogirl28

agumila said:


> With my Constance and CDC. Thanks for letting me share



Seriously love your whole look, and the bag of course!


----------



## xxDxx

Freckles1 said:


> Twillys!!
> View attachment 3351512




WOW- so stunning! What's the color of your B?


----------



## Mochiyii

agumila said:


> With my Constance and CDC. Thanks for letting me share




What size is your Constance? Looks larger than a 24? Amazing color[emoji4]


----------



## Mochiyii

ice75 said:


> Oh Mochiyii, your Karlito strap is so cute....Hmmm Maybe I should get one too! Thanks for sharing dear






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm kinda into straps now. It's like getting a whole new bag with the change of the strap lol. Just got this. Will try on my rose Sakura Evelyn or my light blue boy


----------



## Livia1

Precious84 said:


> Her! Miss Evelyne III PM in casaque red and clemence taurillon leather
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using PurseForum mobile app



What a fantastic red! 
Many congrats.


----------



## ice75

Katesreport said:


> Hi Ice75. I bought it in FSH Paris in February together with the Double Tour Apple Watch and paid 5.200 . Had 520  tax free refund 5 weeks later. The Clutch was 3.750  or 3.700  I am not sure.




Katesreport, thank you for sharing this info. Enjoy your beauty


----------



## ice75

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3352480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda into straps now. It's like getting a whole new bag with the change of the strap lol. Just got this. Will try on my rose Sakura Evelyn or my light blue boy


 
I was thinking it will be so pretty to have a Karlito strap on my black Evelyne. Called the Fendi store here but was told there was a long waiting list for the Karlito strap.


----------



## ms piggy

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836



Twins on the dress, alas not the stunning bag. 




loves said:


> View attachment 3351517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geranium Togo 25[emoji76] I always wanted a bag that reminds me of the forbidden city, golden roofs and red walls and here it is[emoji92]



What a cutie bag. Perfect with the bug. How many are you up to now?


----------



## ellietilly

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836




So beautiful, Sanguine is a gorgeous colour. Love your dress too, such a great look.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3351855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the birkin is not a recent purchase. But I really want to show off my Karlito strap lol. Thanks for letting me share



Can you show me how this strap can be used for birkin???


----------



## Baglover121

Jige turquoise & bleu petrole lizard swift


----------



## brendacsetijo

B
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 b30 crocus epsom ghw


----------



## Kkho

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw




Love love love crocus! Congrats


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Baglover121 said:


> Jige turquoise & bleu petrole lizard swift
> View attachment 3352582



Your new Jige is gorgeous, congrats, *Baglover!* 



brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw



Never in a million years would I have thought that I would say this but crocus is an even prettier purple compared to anemone. Your B30 is stunning.


----------



## periogirl28

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw



Very stunning, perfect hardware!


----------



## Sappho

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw




Crocus with gold!! What a gorgeous combination! Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw



Very stunning!  



Baglover121 said:


> Jige turquoise & bleu petrole lizard swift
> View attachment 3352582



I've seen this IRL but had to pass (other damage was being done). It's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Sappho

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3351855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the birkin is not a recent purchase. But I really want to show off my Karlito strap lol. Thanks for letting me share




Oh my!! How fun!! I love your karlito strap!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836



Seriously Gorgeous and love the entire look!  Enjoy that beauty...


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Baglover121 said:


> Jige turquoise & bleu petrole lizard swift
> View attachment 3352582


That Jige is a beauty. Enjoy that special treasure!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw


Beautiful! Gorgeous purple!!


----------



## ellietilly

MsHermesAU said:


> This is soooo beautiful! Congrats







itorresmd said:


> Gorgeous [emoji170]




Thank you!


----------



## howardu09

Scored a vintage HAC 45


----------



## agumila

Mochiyii said:


> What size is your Constance? Looks larger than a 24? Amazing color[emoji4]



Thanks!!  It's a 24. I'm just petite


----------



## Mulan16

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3352480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda into straps now. It's like getting a whole new bag with the change of the strap lol. Just got this. Will try on my rose Sakura Evelyn or my light blue boy



What a great idea! This looks so fun!


----------



## HermesIRL

Picked up my little Barenia Bastia pouch yesterday, it has bleu saphir chev interior. Took 3 month to source one that hadn't been on display somewhere and had no scratches. I would've accept a scratch or two (it is Barenia) but my SA insisted on perfection


----------



## Myrkur

Cormac said:


> Picked up my little Barenia Bastia pouch yesterday, it has bleu saphir chev interior. Took 3 month to source one that hadn't been on display somewhere and had no scratches. I would've accept a scratch or two (it is Barenia) but my SA insisted on perfection




Nice combo! 

My last purchase is also Bastia, in Bleu Saphir


----------



## Myrkur

Katesreport said:


> Kelly Clutch and Key ring.




Beautiful


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Latest H are the new Oran from winter collection, the picture does them no justice. And a gavroche for my mom because I love picking up things for her.


----------



## Pursebop

*eeeekkkssss! *


----------



## MsHermesAU

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw



So amazing! Crocus is one of the best ever H purples!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

******** said:


> *eeeekkkssss! *



I love shrink wrap orange boxes !!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Baglover121 said:


> Jige turquoise & bleu petrole lizard swift
> View attachment 3352582



OMG!!!! My store had one of these and it was amazinggg! Congrats on scoring this treasure


----------



## hopiko

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw



I love this color/bag!  Great find!  Enjoy her!


----------



## Mochiyii

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw




Amazing color!!! Vivid and saturated purple


----------



## Mochiyii

Orangefanatic said:


> Can you show me how this strap can be used for birkin???




I'm sorry. Everything is back in the closet now. Too much trouble to take it out. But the strap of the birkin goes thru the buckle inside... If that helps? I'll see if I can take a picture when I take it out again?


----------



## Mochiyii

Orangefanatic said:


> Can you show me how this strap can be used for birkin???







Does this help? Pics were taken at the Fendi Boutique by the SA.... She posted on wechat to show her customer how to use the strap on a birkin


----------



## jacquies

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3351855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the birkin is not a recent purchase. But I really want to show off my Karlito strap lol. Thanks for letting me share


How did you attach the strap?

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PIPET83

Hello... Thank you for letting me share. HAC 50 Togo taupe, bolide 45 Togo taupe and Birkin 30 Togo geranium.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3353047
> View attachment 3353049
> 
> Does this help? Pics were taken at the Fendi Boutique by the SA.... She posted on wechat to show her customer how to use the strap on a birkin



Where on the birkin do you attach the straps to? The sangles that loop through inside the bag?


----------



## Princess D

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3353047
> View attachment 3353049
> 
> Does this help? Pics were taken at the Fendi Boutique by the SA.... She posted on wechat to show her customer how to use the strap on a birkin




Looks good but with the weight of a birkin, would the leather strap of the birkin be damaged from attaching the strap??


----------



## loves

ms piggy said:


> Twins on the dress, alas not the stunning bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie bag. Perfect with the bug. How many are you up to now?



that's a gorge dress misspiggy  i wish i have multiples  but one-in-one-out rule these days so... one _lor_



agumila said:


> With my Constance and CDC. Thanks for letting me share



you look fantastic and so does your constance and cdc 



Precious84 said:


> Her! Miss Evelyne III PM in casaque red and clemence taurillon leather
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using PurseForum mobile app



i love the eves in vibrant colours, this is gorgeous.



selenahsu said:


> Couldn't say no to the scent and complimentary customization service!
> 
> View attachment 3351971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351972



very nice! and lovely scent



Katesreport said:


> Kelly Clutch and Key ring.



love this, if i ever get a h clutch it'll be something like this



PIPET83 said:


> Hola everyone.. B30 geranium for My mother..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji120]



got to say i'm biased on this one - it is stunning and your mother is a lucky woman 



Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3351855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the birkin is not a recent purchase. But I really want to show off my Karlito strap lol. Thanks for letting me share



great strap!! love the b too



Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3351847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after more than three month of searching in Europe, Japan and LA.... I've given up and cope. I paid so much over retail, Paid 20% out of my own pocket and promised to be in Bag bang Island till next June.... And given up my special order ghillis Kelly!! But I've finally got the ok from my husband!!! I'm getting this beauty!



goodness, it's gorgeous and it's definitely worth it. congratulations!



ellietilly said:


> This little beauty took me quite by surprise, introducing my Constance mini in Bleu Atoll tadelakt with a ficelle lizard clasp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351839
> View attachment 3351840



love bleu atoll and the lizzie clasp is fabulous. congratulations, it's beautiful



renet said:


> Lovely the red and black twilly contrast so well. And the ghw.  Awesome!





atelierforward said:


> Stunning! Amazing color choice with the GHW





Sarah_sarah said:


> Latest H are the new Oran from winter collection, the picture does them no justice. And a gavroche for my mom because I love picking up things for her.
> View attachment 3352917
> View attachment 3352918



beautiful Orans and lucky mother



Myrkur said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> My last purchase is also Bastia, in Bleu Saphir
> 
> View attachment 3352847



this picture is so darned pretty.



Cormac said:


> Picked up my little Barenia Bastia pouch yesterday, it has bleu saphir chev interior. Took 3 month to source one that hadn't been on display somewhere and had no scratches. I would've accept a scratch or two (it is Barenia) but my SA insisted on perfection



I like your sa. Barenia is beyond gorgeous and ages so well it's unbelievable. Congrats it's a beauty.



PIPET83 said:


> Hello... Thank you for letting me share. HAC 50 Togo taupe, bolide 45 Togo taupe and Birkin 30 Togo geranium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353080



Beautiful trio. 
Next to the 50 and 45 the 30 birkin looks like a 25! That was what I thought till I read your caption.


----------



## loves

jacquies said:


> How did you attach the strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



I used my peekaboo strap but I do it like this.


----------



## MsHermesAU

loves said:


> I used my peekaboo strap but I do it like this.



 This doesn't damage the bag?


----------



## Mochiyii

jacquies said:


> How did you attach the strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




The buckle goes thru the strap from inside of the bag. You will need to remove the strap for two sections then put the buckle thru. Then repushed the strap thru it's holes. Hope that helps


----------



## Mochiyii

MsHermesAU said:


> This doesn't damage the bag?




It doesn't. But the strap do get pulled kinda out of shape if you carry the bag on your shoulder due to the weight of the bag


----------



## Mochiyii

loves said:


> I used my peekaboo strap but I do it like this.




That's the exact way how I did it.


----------



## loves

MsHermesAU said:


> This doesn't damage the bag?



Not really. I mean it'll be pulled on and stretched out a little but not much and the sangles will not be taken out ever so it doesn't bother me. The sangles are quite well supported imo.

My old bag was a swift and I carried it this way too. However both bags are 25bs and not 30s so it's not heavy at all. 

The new red 25b I got, the leather is a lot thinner but this also makes the bag lighter so I assume less stress/stretching/pulling. I just got this red one though, I will have to see how it goes. My old togos felt considerably thicker.


----------



## bagalogist

loves said:


> I used my peekaboo strap but I do it like this.


Congrats on your new ang ang B. Have fun with it [emoji8]


----------



## Oryx816

loves said:


> Not really. I mean it'll be pulled on and stretched out a little but not much and the sangles will not be taken out ever so it doesn't bother me. The sangles are quite well supported imo.
> 
> My old bag was a swift and I carried it this way too. However both bag are 25bs and not 30s so it's not heavy at all.
> 
> The new red 25b I got, the leather is a lot thinner but this also makes the bag lighter so I assume less stress/stretching/pulling. I just got this red one though, I will have to see how it goes. My old togos felt considerably thicker.







Mochiyii said:


> It doesn't. But the strap do get pulled kinda out of shape if you carry the bag on your shoulder due to the weight of the bag




Thank you for showing us this!  I have never wanted a B because it is hand held only, and sometimes that just isn't practical for me, but now....I just may have to reassess!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## loves

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you for showing us this!  I have never wanted a B because it is hand held only, and sometimes that just isn't practical for me, but now....I just may have to reassess!  Thank you for sharing!



happy to help 



bagalogist said:


> Congrats on your new ang ang B. Have fun with it [emoji8]



thank you so much my dear


----------



## MsHermesAU

loves said:


> Not really. I mean it'll be pulled on and stretched out a little but not much and the sangles will not be taken out ever so it doesn't bother me. The sangles are quite well supported imo.
> 
> My old bag was a swift and I carried it this way too. However both bag are 25bs and not 30s so it's not heavy at all.
> 
> The new red 25b I got, the leather is a lot thinner but this also makes the bag lighter so I assume less stress/stretching/pulling. I just got this red one though, I will have to see how it goes. My old togos felt considerably thicker.



That's very interesting! My Bs are 35s... I definitely think they would be too heavy to carry this way. It's a fantastic idea for 25s though!


----------



## jacquies

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3353047
> View attachment 3353049
> 
> Does this help? Pics were taken at the Fendi Boutique by the SA.... She posted on wechat to show her customer how to use the strap on a birkin


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## loves

MsHermesAU said:


> That's very interesting! My Bs are 35s... I definitely think they would be too heavy to carry this way. It's a fantastic idea for 25s though!



I've seen a lady carry her 30 this way. Not sure if I will try this on a 30 and I agree 35 is way too big and heavy for this. Actually I wanted a nano celine quite badly sometime back then thought I'd save money carrying my 25 birkin this way.


----------



## Mochiyii

loves said:


> I've seen a lady carry her 30 this way. Not sure if I will try this on a 30 and I agree 35 is way too big and heavy for this. Actually I wanted a nano celine quite badly sometime back then thought I'd save money carrying my 25 birkin this way.




I have the nano Celine. The karlito was originally meant for that. But it looks really funny cuz the handle on the nano are too big and the bag itself not big enough.


----------



## Mochiyii

Oryx816 said:


> Thank you for showing us this!  I have never wanted a B because it is hand held only, and sometimes that just isn't practical for me, but now....I just may have to reassess!  Thank you for sharing!




I thought so too. I wasn't really getting much use out of my Birkins. But now with this... It's like a whole new bag


----------



## loves

Mochiyii said:


> I have the nano Celine. The karlito was originally meant for that. But it looks really funny cuz the handle on the nano are too big and the bag itself not big enough.



is the nano smaller than the 25b? i love your strap btw, so cute.


----------



## Oliviavivienne

New (to me) Bleu atoll 32! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3353047
> View attachment 3353049
> 
> Does this help? Pics were taken at the Fendi Boutique by the SA.... She posted on wechat to show her customer how to use the strap on a birkin


Thank you Mochiyii, however , there is no place to buckle up to put strap?!?


----------



## Orangefanatic

Orangefanatic said:


> Thank you Mochiyii, however , there is no place to buckle up to put strap?!?



Please ignore this comment. I did see post after your mod shot. Thank you again sharing your beautiful B &#128153;


----------



## allyrae

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw




She's so gorgeous. Love love love this vibrant purple! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

This is my last purchase, kinda advance reveal  
been looking for a perfect green bag for ages! I could not even hope that will find it in H range... obviously, she is a pre-loved lady, but in a very well preserved condition, stamp is Y in the circle, which stands for 1995, leather is clair vert courchevel, but I don't know the name of the bag, and will be extremely thankful if anybody can help me to identify it  
Can't wait till I hold and try it on!!


----------



## Chubbymoo

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw



Omg! You are so lucky! Congrats!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Blue Rain

ksuromax said:


> This is my last purchase, kinda advance reveal
> been looking for a perfect green bag for ages! I could not even hope that will find it in H range... obviously, she is a pre-loved lady, but in a very well preserved condition, stamp is Y in the circle, which stands for 1995, leather is clair vert courchevel, but I don't know the name of the bag, and will be extremely thankful if anybody can help me to identify it
> Can't wait till I hold and try it on!!


 
I'm no help with the name of the bag, but I'd like to tell you that you have a good eye on vintage treasures.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsHermesAU said:


> This doesn't damage the bag?



That's exactly what I thought... sorry, but I'd never do that to a Birkin... just use the strap on a Kelly...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3353301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New (to me) Bleu atoll 32! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for letting me share!



Just gorgeous! BA is such a stunner!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Baglover121 said:


> Jige turquoise & bleu petrole lizard swift
> View attachment 3352582



This Jige is magical!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw



love love love the way crocus looks in Epsom. Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

******** said:


> *eeeekkkssss! *



I won't spoil the fun... but please don't take a week to reveal this beauty


----------



## EmileH

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's exactly what I thought... sorry, but I'd never do that to a Birkin... just use the strap on a Kelly...




I have to agree.


----------



## ksuromax

Blue Rain said:


> I'm no help with the name of the bag, but I'd like to tell you that you have a good eye on vintage treasures.


 
Thanks, Dear! It's my first VINTAGE (20+) bag, hope not the last.... hehehe ))


----------



## stacey_1805

brendacsetijo said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 crocus epsom ghw




That's a really lovely shade of purple!


----------



## Mochiyii

loves said:


> is the nano smaller than the 25b? i love your strap btw, so cute.




I don't think it's smaller. It's the shape of it and the length of the handle that makes it odd. It won't fit under your arm properly


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just gorgeous! BA is such a stunner!




Thank you [emoji7]


----------



## renet

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3353301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New (to me) Bleu atoll 32! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for letting me share!




Congrat! Enjoy the nice color bag!


----------



## loves

ksuromax said:


> This is my last purchase, kinda advance reveal
> been looking for a perfect green bag for ages! I could not even hope that will find it in H range... obviously, she is a pre-loved lady, but in a very well preserved condition, stamp is Y in the circle, which stands for 1995, leather is clair vert courchevel, but I don't know the name of the bag, and will be extremely thankful if anybody can help me to identify it
> Can't wait till I hold and try it on!!



can't help you with the name of the bag but i love vache courchevel and in vert claire it is beyond gorgeous. congrats on finding this GEM!



Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3353301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New (to me) Bleu atoll 32! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for letting me share!



so pretty, congratulations!



Mochiyii said:


> I don't think it's smaller. It's the shape of it and the length of the handle that makes it odd. It won't fit under your arm properly



good to know, good i passed on it then. thanks for the info


----------



## loves

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's exactly what I thought... sorry, but I'd never do that to a Birkin... just use the strap on a Kelly...



good for your bags. they're lucky they're so beloved.

however no damage to my birkins so far and i actually sold one via a reseller and she thought i used it less than 10 times. but i will watch out for this newer one where i feel the leather is way thinner than my old birkins.


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

loves said:


> Not really. I mean it'll be pulled on and stretched out a little but not much and the sangles will not be taken out ever so it doesn't bother me. The sangles are quite well supported imo.
> 
> My old bag was a swift and I carried it this way too. However both bags are 25bs and not 30s so it's not heavy at all.
> 
> The new red 25b I got, the leather is a lot thinner but this also makes the bag lighter so I assume less stress/stretching/pulling. I just got this red one though, I will have to see how it goes. My old togos felt considerably thicker.



Thanks so much for the info! I got the multicolour flower strap from Fendi 2 months back in Japan but have not dared to use it on my birkin, only with my kellys.  I will try the strap out on my birkin tmr! Love the wealth of info i can get on bags esp H bags here on this forum. U ladies are brilliant and helpful!


----------



## loves

Orangeboxgalore said:


> Thanks so much for the info! I got the multicolour flower strap from Fendi 2 months back in Japan but have not dared to use it on my birkin, only with my kellys.  I will try the strap out on my birkin tmr! Love the wealth of info i can get on bags esp H bags here on this forum. U ladies are brilliant and helpful!



Most welcome, it's fun to share! Is your birkin a 25?
I don't think I'd try this on a 30, way too heavy on the sangles. 25 is ok imho and I do not carry much, a small wallet, tissues or wet wipes, phone and a lipstick and/or balm, and I do not have any keys.


----------



## PIPET83

Hi.  Which one do you prefer?? Togo Gerianium 30 B or 35 cobalt Togo


----------



## trishaluvslv

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3353953
> 
> 
> Hi.  Which one do you prefer?? Togo Gerianium 30 B or 35 cobalt Togo


Both amazing....just for color. I think cobalt is an incredible bestseller....but geranium....looks amazing in smaller bags..which do you "need"[emoji12] dear?

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bagalogist

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3353953
> 
> 
> Hi.  Which one do you prefer?? Togo Gerianium 30 B or 35 cobalt Togo


You can't pass on a red B, especially Geranium. I can't quite determine the hardware color but if it's GHW, think no more. Just whip out the card.[emoji8] 
Best of luck deciding


----------



## bagidiotic

Both are nice
Which size you use more or don't have


----------



## Notorious Pink

Why can I not stop myself????










....right...because this goes with EVERYTHING


----------



## PIPET83

trishaluvslv said:


> Both amazing....just for color. I think cobalt is an incredible bestseller....but geranium....looks amazing in smaller bags..which do you "need"[emoji12] dear?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app




Its not for me. It is for My mother... She choosed the blue cobalt.. The geranium its a weird color.


----------



## PIPET83

bagalogist said:


> You can't pass on a red B, especially Geranium. I can't quite determine the hardware color but if it's GHW, think no more. Just whip out the card.[emoji8]
> Best of luck deciding




Its not for me. It is for My mother... She choosed the blue cobalt.. The geranium its a difficult color. The geranium has GH.[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## trishaluvslv

PIPET83 said:


> Its not for me. It is for My mother... She choosed the blue cobalt.. The geranium its a difficult color. The geranium has GH.[emoji7][emoji7]


I'm a mother..LOL....probably older than you[emoji12] .....I think geranium is a bit bright too....I'm 47....I'd chose cobalt as well[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ferrip

Oliviavivienne said:


> View attachment 3353301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New (to me) Bleu atoll 32! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for letting me share!



What a beautiful pic!!!


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

loves said:


> Not really. I mean it'll be pulled on and stretched out a little but not much and the sangles will not be taken out ever so it doesn't bother me. The sangles are quite well supported imo.
> 
> My old bag was a swift and I carried it this way too. However both bags are 25bs and not 30s so it's not heavy at all.
> 
> The new red 25b I got, the leather is a lot thinner but this also makes the bag lighter so I assume less stress/stretching/pulling. I just got this red one though, I will have to see how it goes. My old togos felt considerably thicker.





loves said:


> Most welcome, it's fun to share! Is your birkin a 25?
> I don't think I'd try this on a 30, way too heavy on the sangles. 25 is ok imho and I do not carry much, a small wallet, tissues or wet wipes, phone and a lipstick and/or balm, and I do not have any keys.



I was thinking the same too!  I have both Bs in all 3 sizes but i will only start with the 25. Im afraid 30 and 35 will be too heavy. I don't carry much as well just my small bearn wallet, coin purse, phone, compact powder, lipstick and car keys hehe. I can't wait to use the strap will snap a pic when i take it out  Thanks again hon :kiss:


----------



## ferrip

Katesreport said:


> Kelly Clutch and Key ring.



Such a beautiful combo and picture! Love it!!!


----------



## ferrip

ellietilly said:


> This little beauty took me quite by surprise, introducing my Constance mini in Bleu Atoll tadelakt with a ficelle lizard clasp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351839
> View attachment 3351840



Beautiful pics and BEAUTIFUL BAG!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Just a quick reveal &#127818;&#128014;&#128052;
Hermes is a truly magical whether its small or big &#128139;


----------



## trishaluvslv

Orangefanatic said:


> Just a quick reveal &#127818;&#128014;&#128052;
> Hermes is a truly magical whether its small or big &#128139;


Oooh....a rodeo??  Hmmmm[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Orangefanatic

Looks like i will start a new addiction &#127818;&#128517;&#128536;&#128514;
Saddle & horseshoe charm


----------



## Orangefanatic

Orange on Orange


----------



## trishaluvslv

Orangefanatic said:


> Looks like i will start a new addiction &#127818;&#128517;&#128536;&#128514;
> Saddle & horseshoe charm


Lovely......I found a saddle in colvert last week[emoji173] [emoji122] [emoji8] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## periogirl28

Orangefanatic said:


> Looks like i will start a new addiction &#127818;&#128517;&#128536;&#128514;
> Saddle & horseshoe charm





Orangefanatic said:


> Orange on Orange



These are just great on both bags!


----------



## Myrkur

loves said:


> this picture is so darned pretty.




Thank you loves!


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Why can I not stop myself????
> 
> View attachment 3354055
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354056
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354057
> 
> 
> ....right...because this goes with EVERYTHING



Yes, any UtW is just perfect!


----------



## Orangefanatic

trishaluvslv said:


> Lovely......I found a saddle in colvert last week[emoji173] [emoji122] [emoji8]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



I love to get in colvert too, is that bi-colour one?


----------



## Orangefanatic

periogirl28 said:


> These are just great on both bags!


 Thank you &#128155;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Orangefanatic said:


> Looks like i will start a new addiction &#127818;&#128517;&#128536;&#128514;
> Saddle & horseshoe charm


 
So beautiful. I want a Lindy very badly. haha!


----------



## adorabol

Lindy 34 in Etoupe palladium..
But still cannot make up my mind to keep it or return.
As I always wanted to have the one size 30 in Etain instead.
Should I keep the etoupe 34 or not??
Currently I've got B35 Iris, B35 Bleu Nuit, Victoria in Storm blue from H collections.
Ladies, plz help me out!


----------



## periogirl28

Kelly Yoo said:


> Lindy 34 in Etoupe palladium..
> But still cannot make up my mind to keep it or return.
> As I always wanted to have the one size 30 in Etain instead.
> Should I keep the etoupe 34 or not??
> Currently I've got B35 Iris, B35 Bleu Nuit, Victoria in Storm blue from H collections.
> Ladies, plz help me out!



Can you return and wait for a 30 in Etain, it shouldn't be too difficult I don't think? Unless you try it on and fall in love.


----------



## ehy12

Kelly Yoo said:


> Lindy 34 in Etoupe palladium..
> But still cannot make up my mind to keep it or return.
> As I always wanted to have the one size 30 in Etain instead.
> Should I keep the etoupe 34 or not??
> Currently I've got B35 Iris, B35 Bleu Nuit, Victoria in Storm blue from H collections.
> Ladies, plz help me out!


I have a etoupe lindy 30 and for me just personally is not my favorite...love lindy in 30...wishing it was different color. On me it is drab....


----------



## adorabol

I know.. but these days the Lindy isn't also an easy item for purchasing from H boutiques directly.. 
And not really sure how long I should wait until Etain comes up again.
Arrrrrr dilemma..
Thanks for your prompt advice!


----------



## adorabol

Thanks Ehy12!!
How about the size? Do you recommend the 30 more?
I'm 5'55 and 8 stones and normally don't mind the bag size either mini or big.
But definitely I'm a Tote girl. My shoulder is not wide enough to hold a shoulder strap without supporting it with a hand.
30 does look more fit for me as a tote bag.
34 is also gorgeous, though.


----------



## ehy12

Kelly Yoo said:


> Thanks Ehy12!!
> How about the size? Do you recommend the 30 more?
> I'm 5'55 and 8 stones and normally don't mind the bag size either mini or big.
> But definitely I'm a Tote girl. My shoulder is not wide enough to hold a shoulder strap without supporting it with a hand.
> 30 does look more fit for me as a tote bag.
> 34 is also gorgeous, though.


I love the size...i carry mostly birkins in 30 as well. I dont carry a lot: dogon wallet, small cosmetic case and a phone. Lindy in 30 sits nice on my shoulder. But just on me for some reason the lindy in etoupe makes me look drab...i am 5'6" 110 pounds. I liked etoupe in birkin and kelly on me (maybe the hardware adds extra something). Ive seen lindys in beautiful pop colors that are so nice...but you already own beautiful colors...so maybe nice neutral is nice too?


----------



## trishaluvslv

Orangefanatic said:


> I love to get in colvert too, is that bi-colour one?






Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Txoceangirl

BBC said:


> Why can I not stop myself????
> 
> View attachment 3354055
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354056
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354057
> 
> 
> ....right...because this goes with EVERYTHING



Why stop??  It's beautiful!



Orangefanatic said:


> Looks like i will start a new addiction &#127818;&#128517;&#128536;&#128514;
> Saddle & horseshoe charm





Orangefanatic said:


> Orange on Orange



Love these and your new addiction. Congrats!


----------



## catsinthebag

Kelly Yoo said:


> Lindy 34 in Etoupe palladium..
> But still cannot make up my mind to keep it or return.
> As I always wanted to have the one size 30 in Etain instead.
> Should I keep the etoupe 34 or not??
> Currently I've got B35 Iris, B35 Bleu Nuit, Victoria in Storm blue from H collections.
> Ladies, plz help me out!



For me, Hermes is too expensive to compromise on both color and size. I'd hold out for something closer to what you really want.


----------



## adorabol

ehy12 said:


> I love the size...i carry mostly birkins in 30 as well. I dont carry a lot: dogon wallet, small cosmetic case and a phone. Lindy in 30 sits nice on my shoulder. But just on me for some reason the lindy in etoupe makes me look drab...i am 5'6" 110 pounds. I liked etoupe in birkin and kelly on me (maybe the hardware adds extra something). Ive seen lindys in beautiful pop colors that are so nice...but you already own beautiful colors...so maybe nice neutral is nice too?


Thanks Doll!!
I might give up this chance and finger crossed I will meet the lindy 30 in Etain soon.
Thank you!!
X Kelly


----------



## scndlslv

B35 in Clemence Taurillon in Etain


----------



## ehy12

Kelly Yoo said:


> Thanks Doll!!
> I might give up this chance and finger crossed I will meet the lindy 30 in Etain soon.
> Thank you!!
> X Kelly


Btw...i love etain...have a bag in this color and feel it is a deeper color. Good luck!!


----------



## periogirl28

scndlslv said:


> B35 in Clemence Taurillon in Etain



Congrats, I can see you are in love!


----------



## nattle

An unexpected purchase from Tokyo!


----------



## adorabol

scndlslv said:


> B35 in Clemence Taurillon in Etain


Beautiful!!!!! 
Congrats


----------



## gourmet

Baglover121 said:


> Jige turquoise & bleu petrole lizard swift
> View attachment 3352582


Wow this is soo pretty!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3354388
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app



so nice!!! Wish i can find this one soon &#128153;


----------



## Orangefanatic

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So beautiful. I want a Lindy very badly. haha!



Thank you, i carry lindy all the time & its a great bag! 
I want another one in differemt colour now &#128541;


----------



## Txoceangirl

nattle said:


> An unexpected purchase from Tokyo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354472


Great looking Herbag! Congratulations .....enjoy her.


----------



## loves

Orangefanatic said:


> Looks like i will start a new addiction &#127818;&#128517;&#128536;&#128514;
> Saddle & horseshoe charm



I love them! I really want the saddle charm, got to ask my SA...


----------



## loves

nattle said:


> An unexpected purchase from Tokyo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354472


congrats and enjoy!


----------



## loves

Kelly Yoo said:


> Lindy 34 in Etoupe palladium..
> But still cannot make up my mind to keep it or return.
> As I always wanted to have the one size 30 in Etain instead.
> Should I keep the etoupe 34 or not??
> Currently I've got B35 Iris, B35 Bleu Nuit, Victoria in Storm blue from H collections.
> Ladies, plz help me out!



definitely return and wait for a 30.


----------



## loves

Orangeboxgalore said:


> I was thinking the same too!  I have both Bs in all 3 sizes but i will only start with the 25. Im afraid 30 and 35 will be too heavy. I don't carry much as well just my small bearn wallet, coin purse, phone, compact powder, lipstick and car keys hehe. I can't wait to use the strap will snap a pic when i take it out  Thanks again hon :kiss:



hi i saw your DM  most welcome and well let us know your thoughts after you try it. i admit it's not for everyone and waiting for your pics patiently


----------



## Orangefanatic

loves said:


> I love them! I really want the saddle charm, got to ask my SA...



Run for it, they are unreal &#127818;


----------



## loves

Orangefanatic said:


> Run for it, they are unreal &#65533;&#65533;



Have you seen this in black? I want something to remind me of my favourite saddle since I can't ride anymore (black and my first saddle ever and I used till it fell apart)


----------



## Orangefanatic

loves said:


> Have you seen this in black? I want something to remind me of my favourite saddle since I can't ride anymore (black and my first saddle ever and I used till it fell apart)



I havnt seen black one but asked my SA to reserve it pnce he see it. Black horseshoe is available.


----------



## loves

Orangefanatic said:


> I havnt seen black one but asked my SA to reserve it pnce he see it. Black horseshoe is available.



i better check with mine, i don't remember seeing any inn black online and in-store. no horseshoes for me hehe


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

loves said:


> hi i saw your DM  most welcome and well let us know your thoughts after you try it. i admit it's not for everyone and waiting for your pics patiently



I def will hun! Love your instagram feed


----------



## ms piggy

loves said:


> that's a gorge dress misspiggy  i wish i have multiples  but one-in-one-out rule these days so... one _lor_



I meant the bug haha. Do you have a family of bugs now?


----------



## carabelli888

Orangefanatic said:


> Orange on Orange



Love this


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Imprimeur Fou Charabia CSGM  CW 07  naturel/graphite/tomate


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

A new twin twilly for mademoiselle B to match the one I got; The Epaulettes. 






The Epaulettes twilly, same on both sides


----------



## ChaneLisette

My new K pochette with ghw. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hopiko

ChaneLisette said:


> My new K pochette with ghw. &#10084;&#65039;



So ladylike and pretty, perfect for summer, congrats!


----------



## Blue Rain

ChaneLisette said:


> My new K pochette with ghw. [emoji173]&#65039;




This gives me an image of a lady wearing a pretty hat at a tea party. Cling!


----------



## loves

ms piggy said:


> I meant the bug haha. Do you have a family of bugs now?



oh hahahah ok i admit they are multiplying fast, i need to separate the male ones from the female ones


----------



## Fab41

i love cats... and i needed a phw cdc... those are my excuses...


----------



## brtracy

I haven't made a purchase for a while. But this is worth the wait


----------



## Serva1

brtracy said:


> I haven't made a purchase for a while. But this is worth the wait
> View attachment 3355863




OMG, could you please give the specs for this beautiful B. It looks very much like mine, except for the hw. How old is this beauty?[emoji170]


----------



## Hermezzy

Orangefanatic said:


> Orange on Orange


Incredible...just a fantasy come to life!


----------



## Hermezzy

brtracy said:


> I haven't made a purchase for a while. But this is worth the wait
> View attachment 3355863


PHENOMENAL! What are the colors!? What a vision...


----------



## feeefeee

Can believe that they are still making the Jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
Snatched it immediately when my SA offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!


----------



## atelierforward

feeefeee said:


> Can believe that they are still making the Jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
> Snatched it immediately when my SA offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!
> View attachment 3355919


You definitely made the right decision to grab it before it's gone. Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

feeefeee said:


> Can believe that they are still making the Jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
> Snatched it immediately when my SA offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!
> View attachment 3355919



Dream!!! Would love to add pink colours to my humble collection &#128149; Congrats!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Hermezzy said:


> Incredible...just a fantasy come to life!



Thank you&#127818;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ellietilly

feeefeee said:


> Can believe that they are still making the Jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
> 
> Snatched it immediately when my SA offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3355919




Beautiful, I love the contrast stitch.


----------



## Monique1004

I scored this beauty from Realreal. Plume Elan 28 in turquoise.


----------



## jpezmom

Fab41 said:


> i love cats... and i needed a phw cdc... those are my excuses...


The more I see Panthera, the more I love it!  I have been eyeing this exact cw.  Lovely pair of purchases - congrats!  (And very good "excuses" to purchase! )


----------



## jpezmom

feeefeee said:


> Can believe that they are still making the Jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
> Snatched it immediately when my SA offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!
> View attachment 3355919


Stunning color - have never seen Rose Tyrien in person and so beautiful on the Jige! I'm sure you will wear it lots now that we are in spring and summer.  What a special treat from your SA - congrats!!


----------



## jpezmom

Monique1004 said:


> I scored this beauty from Realreal. Plume Elan 28 in turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356235


Turquoise is so lovely - I can't get enough of the H blues!  How big is this Plume Elan? Looks great with the twilly!


----------



## jayjay77

Loving pink and grey. Evelyn in Etain, mini Bearn in rose lipstick plus grey and pink Panther


----------



## Freckles1

Fab41 said:


> i love cats... and i needed a phw cdc... those are my excuses...




What a great pic!!


----------



## Perli

jayjay77 said:


> Loving pink and grey. Evelyn in Etain, mini Bearn in rose lipstick plus grey and pink Panther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356291


Loving pink and grey too... Adorable Evelyn!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

feeefeee said:


> Can believe that they are still making the Jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
> Snatched it immediately when my SA offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!
> View attachment 3355919



This is amazing. Love the contrast stitching.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Just two little items. Also got a Blue Atoll Dogon Card holder I am waiting to come in.


----------



## sleepykitten

ChaneLisette said:


> My new K pochette with ghw. &#10084;&#65039;



Gorgeous craie?


----------



## Notorious Pink

ChaneLisette said:


> My new K pochette with ghw. [emoji173]&#65039;




Sisters!!! Found my matching Twilly yesterday. [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

brtracy said:


> i haven't made a purchase for a while. But this is worth the wait
> View attachment 3355863







feeefeee said:


> :dcan believe that they are still making the jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
> 
> Snatched it immediately when my sa offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3355919




omg gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

hopiko said:


> So ladylike and pretty, perfect for summer, congrats!



Thank you so much!



Blue Rain said:


> This gives me an image of a lady wearing a pretty hat at a tea party. Cling!



Thank you! What an elegant vision.


----------



## ChaneLisette

sleepykitten said:


> Gorgeous craie?



Thank you! Yes, it is craie.


----------



## ChaneLisette

BBC said:


> Sisters!!! Found my matching Twilly yesterday. [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3356420



Yay sisters! I love the color of yours and you picked out a great twilly to match. I definitely want a pop of color like yours for my next K pochette.


----------



## ChaneLisette

jayjay77 said:


> Loving pink and grey. Evelyn in Etain, mini Bearn in rose lipstick plus grey and pink Panther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356291



Pink is so pretty with this grey. Congrats!


----------



## ChaneLisette

feeefeee said:


> Can believe that they are still making the Jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
> Snatched it immediately when my SA offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!
> View attachment 3355919



Wow! Congratulations! I love rose tyrien.


----------



## MsHermesAU

ChaneLisette said:


> My new K pochette with ghw. &#10084;&#65039;



This is perfection


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> Sisters!!! Found my matching Twilly yesterday. [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3356420



Love that twilly! And her friend of course.


----------



## klynneann

At the request of a tPF member, here is a recent purchase - my new-to-me Les Bolides.  Many thanks to MarieTouchet for authenticating!


----------



## ChaneLisette

klynneann said:


> At the request of a tPF member, here is a recent purchase - my new-to-me Les Bolides.  Many thanks to MarieTouchet for authenticating!



Love this and your bracelets! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ChaneLisette

MsHermesAU said:


> This is perfection



Thank you so much!


----------



## klynneann

ChaneLisette said:


> Love this and your bracelets! &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you so much, ChaneLisette!


----------



## klynneann

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Just two little items. Also got a Blue Atoll Dogon Card holder I am waiting to come in.



Little items can be so much fun!  Love the twilly.


----------



## klynneann

ChaneLisette said:


> My new K pochette with ghw. &#10084;&#65039;



Oh, she's perfect!!


----------



## Anchanel79

klynneann said:


> At the request of a tPF member, here is a recent purchase - my new-to-me Les Bolides.  Many thanks to MarieTouchet for authenticating!



So elegant. Congratulations.


----------



## Eumama

feeefeee said:


> Can believe that they are still making the Jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
> Snatched it immediately when my SA offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!
> View attachment 3355919



Congrats on getting this beauty. We are bag twins  I got the same one few weeks ago too. The color is just tooooo pretty! Love Rose Tyrien.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

klynneann said:


> Little items can be so much fun!  Love the twilly.



True, just waiting to be offered a bag.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Monique1004 said:


> I scored this beauty from Realreal. Plume Elan 28 in turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356235



Beautiful.


----------



## atelierforward

Monique1004 said:


> I scored this beauty from Realreal. Plume Elan 28 in turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356235


Great find! Congrats!


----------



## ddeliciouz

Hi ladies!!

I got a Hermes scarf (55x55) for my first mums day present. Yay! [emoji7] Anyways, now I'm trying to figure out new ways to wear it besides with white. The pattern is very classic but also very loud. Any good recommendations?

Here's how it looks like:


----------



## Txoceangirl

Fab41 said:


> i love cats... and i needed a phw cdc... those are my excuses...



Darn good excuses for beautiful goodies!



brtracy said:


> I haven't made a purchase for a while. But this is worth the wait
> View attachment 3355863


 OMG----want it!  Congrats!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Imprimeur Fou Charabia CSGM  CW 07  naturel/graphite/tomate



Gorgeous!


----------



## Txoceangirl

feeefeee said:


> Can believe that they are still making the Jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
> Snatched it immediately when my SA offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!
> View attachment 3355919


I hope my SA gives me this call!  Congrats, it's gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## momasaurus

klynneann said:


> At the request of a tPF member, here is a recent purchase - my new-to-me Les Bolides.  Many thanks to MarieTouchet for authenticating!


Oh, this is lovely! Very unexpected colors, and it looks great on you.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ddeliciouz said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> I got a Hermes scarf (55x55) for my first mums day present. Yay! [emoji7] Anyways, now I'm trying to figure out new ways to wear it besides with white. The pattern is very classic but also very loud. Any good recommendations?
> 
> Here's how it looks like:
> View attachment 3356793




I would wear this with neutrals....navy, gray, taupe, beige. Even imagining this with a crisp white shirt and jeans, nautical looks, etc. If you find the pattern busy, the trick for you will be in how you fold and tie it.


----------



## klynneann

Anchanel79 said:


> So elegant. Congratulations.





momasaurus said:


> Oh, this is lovely! Very unexpected colors, and it looks great on you.  Thank you for posting.



Thank you, Anchanel and momasaurus!


----------



## ChaneLisette

klynneann said:


> Oh, she's perfect!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## xxDxx

Twilly for my Rose Jaipur Kelly


----------



## Israeli_Flava

feeefeee said:


> :dcan believe that they are still making the jige clutch in rose tyrien!!!!
> Snatched it immediately when my sa offered it to me!  The color is so pretty!
> View attachment 3355919



just fainted!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jayjay77 said:


> Loving pink and grey. Evelyn in Etain, mini Bearn in rose lipstick plus grey and pink Panther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356291



omggggg I need this mini bearn!!!!!!! congrats on all ur goodies!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Trufflebear and Sarah take some time away from the city. 
B40 SO blue lin and blue orange and my B35 with a gavroche. 





Someone edit this...wrong section. Just the gavroche is new. Oopsy.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah take some time away from the city.
> B40 SO blue lin and blue orange and my B35 with a gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3357234
> View attachment 3357235
> 
> 
> Someone edit this...wrong section. Just the gavroche is new. Oopsy.



I want to know more about the second photo!!


----------



## brtracy

Hermezzy said:


> PHENOMENAL! What are the colors!? What a vision...




Thank you!! It's Bleu Azteque and GT piping


----------



## Mochiyii

as promised... Not the most recent purchase but new flowerland strap from fendi. Goes perfectly with my rose Sakura Evelyn


----------



## Mochiyii

my new lover!!-
Black Epsom Constance 24 with blue Saint lacquer buckle


----------



## Sterre

I went with my friend to pick up her first B! Bleu Nuit togo ghw.. It's an absolutely stunning example of togo. Had to post a pic [emoji7]


----------



## madisonmamaw

rodeo charm again = 0


----------



## renet

Sterre said:


> I went with my friend to pick up her first B! Bleu Nuit togo ghw.. It's an absolutely stunning example of togo. Had to post a pic [emoji7]
> View attachment 3357701
> 
> View attachment 3357702




Nice! I wish I could invite my friend to pick up one with me too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sarah_sarah said:


> Trufflebear and Sarah take some time away from the city.
> B40 SO blue lin and blue orange and my B35 with a gavroche.
> 
> View attachment 3357234
> View attachment 3357235
> 
> 
> Someone edit this...wrong section. Just the gavroche is new. Oopsy.





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *I want to know more about the second photo!! *



*Sarah*, your Bs are beautiful and where is this paradise? 



Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3357687
> View attachment 3357688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new lover!!-
> Black Epsom Constance 24 with blue Saint lacquer buckle





Sterre said:


> I went with my friend to pick up her first B! Bleu Nuit togo ghw.. It's an absolutely stunning example of togo. Had to post a pic [emoji7]
> View attachment 3357701
> 
> View attachment 3357702



Ladies, love your H bags ~ that bleu nuit B is gorgeous with GHW and love that C24, congrats!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I want to know more about the second photo!!




We were at Intercontinental hotel (Geneva), a bit further from the center. But they have done an amazing job. The fountain area is a small little paradise. And we saw a B and K. [emoji259]



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sarah*, your Bs are beautiful and where is this paradise?
> 
> A bit away from the city center (Geneva). The fountain area is also amazing. A true escape from it all. [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, love your H bags ~ that bleu nuit B is gorgeous with GHW and love that C24, congrats!!


----------



## jalapeno

Sterre said:


> I went with my friend to pick up her first B! Bleu Nuit togo ghw.. It's an absolutely stunning example of togo. Had to post a pic [emoji7]
> View attachment 3357701
> 
> View attachment 3357702




Stunning! There's something about certain colors of in togo that photographs so... i don't know, I can't explain it. It looks like rich velvety nail varnish!! I'm getting too excited hahahah sorry!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sarah_sarah said:


> We were at Intercontinental hotel (Geneva), a bit further from the center. But they have done an amazing job. The fountain area is a small little paradise. And we saw a B and K. [emoji259]



Thank you for the info.  What a beautiful place!!


----------



## ayc

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3357687
> View attachment 3357688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new lover!!-
> Black Epsom Constance 24 with blue Saint lacquer buckle


 
OMG!  this is gorgeous!  my SA / SM told me that Constance is rare these days and with the enamel buckle is even more rare!  congrats!


I am still waiting for my...feels like eternity....


----------



## atelierforward

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3357687
> View attachment 3357688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new lover!!-
> Black Epsom Constance 24 with blue Saint lacquer buckle


Oh wow. So pretty!!!


----------



## Mochiyii

ayc said:


> OMG!  this is gorgeous!  my SA / SM told me that Constance is rare these days and with the enamel buckle is even more rare!  congrats!
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for my...feels like eternity....




I was waiting.... Then I couldn't. I have no patience in these things. So I paid mark up and bought it from my Reseller.


----------



## Sterre

jalapeno said:


> Stunning! There's something about certain colors of in togo that photographs so... i don't know, I can't explain it. It looks like rich velvety nail varnish!! I'm getting too excited hahahah sorry!




I know what you mean [emoji6]


----------



## Monique1004

jpezmom said:


> Turquoise is so lovely - I can't get enough of the H blues!  How big is this Plume Elan? Looks great with the twilly!




It's kind of small. It only fits essential stuff like wallet, key, suglasses & little room left. Similar to Halzan but less height. Pretty cute bag. It was the color of the bag that caught my eyes, though. Thanks!


----------



## Hermezzy

Sterre said:


> I went with my friend to pick up her first B! Bleu Nuit togo ghw.. It's an absolutely stunning example of togo. Had to post a pic [emoji7]
> View attachment 3357701
> 
> View attachment 3357702


Stunningly gorgeous and so rich and deep...LOVE IT


----------



## trishaluvslv

jalapeno said:


> Stunning! There's something about certain colors of in togo that photographs so... i don't know, I can't explain it. It looks like rich velvety nail varnish!! I'm getting too excited hahahah sorry!


Ohh emmm geee..I was just thinking that same thing.. [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

No bags for me at the moment, I am currently furnishing my new house and on a budget 

But I still managed to get an Under the Waves scarf
and a Harnais des Presidents bracelet.

Better than nothing at all, right?


----------



## franhueso

Monique1004 said:


> I scored this beauty from Realreal. Plume Elan 28 in turquoise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356235




Beautiful[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## luxi_max

Just picked her up[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3358598
> 
> Just picked her up[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Sigh~, I wish I can find one soon...


----------



## ehy12

Sterre said:


> I went with my friend to pick up her first B! Bleu Nuit togo ghw.. It's an absolutely stunning example of togo. Had to post a pic [emoji7]
> View attachment 3357701
> 
> View attachment 3357702


This is absolutely stunning!!! I need something in blue nuit. Badly.


----------



## luxi_max

Monique1004 said:


> Sigh~, I wish I can find one soon...





I hope you will find one soon.  Best of luck!


----------



## frivofrugalista

My first H, but definitely not last...


----------



## Dany_37

frivofrugalista said:


> My first H, but definitely not last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359121



Nice, very nice! Love the Picotin!


----------



## Icyss

Noir RG H  earrings & Noir RG clic clac


----------



## Mochiyii

atelierforward said:


> Oh wow. So pretty!!!




Thank you thank you!! I had to give up my ghillies Kelly, pay 30% mark up and to be on bang Island till June 2017 for this beauty. But it is one of a kind and so worth it.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Dany_37 said:


> Nice, very nice! Love the Picotin!




Thanks Dany!


----------



## Myrkur

Sterre said:


> I went with my friend to pick up her first B! Bleu Nuit togo ghw.. It's an absolutely stunning example of togo. Had to post a pic [emoji7]
> View attachment 3357701
> 
> View attachment 3357702




Oh wow gorgeous ! Love bleu nuit with the GHW


----------



## Myrkur

frivofrugalista said:


> My first H, but definitely not last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359121




Cute pico!


----------



## Myrkur

Luluguinnessgal said:


> No bags for me at the moment, I am currently furnishing my new house and on a budget
> 
> 
> 
> But I still managed to get an Under the Waves scarf
> 
> and a Harnais des Presidents bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> Better than nothing at all, right?




That's a beautiful cw for your UTW scarf!


----------



## Myrkur

Not for me, bought a present for my sister. The bangle is also a present for my sister but from my mom which I picked! Now I just hope it fits her...


----------



## nerimanna

swapped two vintage bags for this (hermes vespa and chanel medallion) i hope i made the right choice 

collier de chien in graphite swift and a tete de cheval single horse head bangle


----------



## ehy12




----------



## ehy12

Who knew i loved H shoes this much????


----------



## dessert1st

ehy12 said:


> Who knew i loved H shoes this much????




Woo hoo!  Fun and congrats! Someone had a good time. When you fall in love with H you will find yourself saying that to all sorts of things you never paid attention to before.


----------



## ehy12

dessert1st said:


> Woo hoo!  Fun and congrats! Someone had a good time. When you fall in love with H you will find yourself saying that to all sorts of things you never paid attention to before.


Thank you!! Their sandals/shoes are very comfortable!!


----------



## ehy12

Sandales Nora


----------



## ehy12

Sandale Madison


----------



## ehy12

Sandale Legend


----------



## EmileH

ehy12 said:


> Sandale Legend


Twins on these.  LOVE the other two.


----------



## ehy12

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Twins on these.  LOVE the other two.


These. Are. So. Comfortable!!!!


----------



## chubbyshopper

Finally caved in on this Kelly Dog in box phw.


----------



## EmileH

ehy12 said:


> These. Are. So. Comfortable!!!!




Are Madison open toe? I can't see well from the photo. I might need them. [emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Are Madison open toe? I can't see well from the photo. I might need them. [emoji7]


Oh sorry! I cut off the toe in the pic. Yes they are open toe...debating if i should keep this one...there were 2 other sandals there that were adorable...cant remember the names....felt crazy buying 5 pairs of shoes so left the other 2 there...[emoji24]


----------



## Myrkur

ehy12 said:


> Sandales Nora




Love these and the legends!


----------



## periogirl28

ehy12 said:


> Sandale Legend




Very to tempted to get these in the new AW purple. Everyone says they are comfy. Congrats on all your new shoes!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> Sandales Nora





ehy12 said:


> Sandale Madison





ehy12 said:


> Sandale Legend



Love them all and want them all, *ehy*!!!Congrats.


----------



## ehy12

Hmm...on the fence on the madison....


----------



## EmileH

ehy12 said:


> Oh sorry! I cut off the toe in the pic. Yes they are open toe...debating if i should keep this one...there were 2 other sandals there that were adorable...cant remember the names....felt crazy buying 5 pairs of shoes so left the other 2 there...[emoji24]




I think they are great! I'm going to look for them. [emoji4]


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love them all and want them all, *ehy*!!!Congrats.


What do you think of the madisons??? Hmmm...there was another pair there...cant remember the name that a a similar black sandal open toe but with a kelly-ish ankle strap...


----------



## ehy12




----------



## EmileH

ehy12 said:


>




I love them!!!!


----------



## ehy12

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love them!!!!


Thanks for your input! I am so easily swayed!! I just revamped my shoe collection and these are a great basic black open toe. Ok keeping them!!


----------



## megt10

ehy12 said:


> Thanks for your input! I am so easily swayed!! I just revamped my shoe collection and these are a great basic black open toe. Ok keeping them!!



Fabulous shoes! Congrats.


----------



## EmileH

ehy12 said:


> Thanks for your input! I am so easily swayed!! I just revamped my shoe collection and these are a great basic black open toe. Ok keeping them!!




Are you in the US? I couldn't find them on the website. Can I ask the price?


----------



## ehy12

Yes im in the u.s...the boutique had a great selection of shoes that are not on the website!!


----------



## ehy12

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Are you in the US? I couldn't find them on the website. Can I ask the price?


They were $1050.00


----------



## EmileH

ehy12 said:


> They were $1050.00




Thanks! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ehy12

megt10 said:


> Fabulous shoes! Congrats.


Thank you[emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

periogirl28 said:


> Very to tempted to get these in the new AW purple. Everyone says they are comfy. Congrats on all your new shoes!


Ohhhh the purple would be stunning!!!


----------



## rainneday

Here are my Mother's Day gifts  Clic Clac with enamel H, enamel in Jungle of Eden, a lion plate from the new series, and a Panthera Pardus gavroche. I am uploading detailed pictures to the clubhouse threads for anyone who would like to see individual photos.


----------



## ehy12

rainneday said:


> Here are my Mother's Day gifts  Clic Clac with enamel H, enamel in Jungle of Eden, a lion plate from the new series, and a Panthera Pardus gavroche. I am uploading detailed pictures to the clubhouse threads for anyone who would like to see individual photos.


Gorgeous!


----------



## rainneday

ehy12 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you, ehy12!


----------



## smallfry

rainneday said:


> Here are my Mother's Day gifts  Clic Clac with enamel H, enamel in Jungle of Eden, a lion plate from the new series, and a Panthera Pardus gavroche. I am uploading detailed pictures to the clubhouse threads for anyone who would like to see individual photos.



Just gorgeous, rainne!  Use them in good health


----------



## NikkisABagGirl




----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ehy12 said:


> Sandale Legend



Love them all!


----------



## Sky love

Whilst Audry Hepburn loves "Breakfast at Tiffany's", I much prefer " Shopping at Hermes'" .
These purchases are fantastic! Thank you everyone for sharing!


----------



## AdoreHermes

Cormac said:


> Picked up my little Barenia Bastia pouch yesterday, it has bleu saphir chev interior. Took 3 month to source one that hadn't been on display somewhere and had no scratches. I would've accept a scratch or two (it is Barenia) but my SA insisted on perfection


 


Hi Cormac 
Miss your youtube clips, I always enjoyed watching your haul videos.
I noticed that the only time when the Bastia has a contrasting color on the inside is when it's Barenia on the outside? is that true.
Also, are those different price as regular Bastia?


----------



## Hermezzy

NikkisABagGirl said:


>


Just beautiful!  Love the color- is it blue atoll?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NikkisABagGirl said:


>



Congrats on this pretty lil thang! I stared at it for a few days but just didn't pull the trigger. 
What does the inside look like? One big pocket or...?


----------



## Seedlessplum

Yippie!!! I got jige!


----------



## JulietLV

NikkisABagGirl said:


>



Gorgeous!!! What does the inside look like? Beautiful Color!!! Congrats!!! I am hoping to find a dogon compact wallet but this card holder is super cute!!!


----------



## Willowbarb

I think that I really love my Victoria II, in Geranium, because it's all round gorgeous  but it's also a perfect travel bag: it would take an exceptionally clever pickpocket to get into this:


----------



## ehy12

Seedlessplum said:


> Yippie!!! I got jige!
> 
> View attachment 3360376
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360377


Major congrats! Gorgeous color!! Ive been waiting forever!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> *Hmm...on the fence on the madison....*



LOVE the Madison, *ehy*!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rainneday said:


> Here are my Mother's Day gifts  Clic Clac with enamel H, enamel in Jungle of Eden, a lion plate from the new series, and a Panthera Pardus gavroche. I am uploading detailed pictures to the clubhouse threads for anyone who would like to see individual photos.




Beautiful gifts, *rainneday*! Major congrats.


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE the Madison, *ehy*!!!


Thank you for your input!!!  I ordered the milady ankle boots too[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] 
I need to stay away from my store...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> Thank you for your input!!!  I ordered the milady ankle boots too[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]
> I need to stay away from my store...



*ehy*, I like those Milady boots too. Which CW did you order, the natural or the perforated black? 

Plus, I really like the Joueuse booties ~ if I wasn't on Ban Island I would be right there with you buying shoes. 
H has done an excellent job with their designs these days. 

P.S. I am known for buying H boots and shoes and then never wearing them. Have worn my etain jumping boots for 2.5 hours total in 2 years.


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ehy*, I like those Milady boots too. Which CW did you order, the natural or the perforated black? [emoji813]
> 
> Plus, I really like the Joueuse booties ~ if I wasn't on Ban Island I would be right there with you buying shoes.
> H has done an excellent job with their designs these days.
> 
> P.S. I am known for buying H boots and shoes and then never wearing them. Have worn my etain jumping boots for 2.5 hours total in 2 years.


I ordered the natural ones. I was going to order jumping boots for this fall...you dont wear yours?? Are they uncomfortable. I wear ankle boots much more than long boots so any feedback is appreciated!
I need to be on ban island...but I am still waiting for a jige and a kelly[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ehy*, I like those Milady boots too. Which CW did you order, the natural or the perforated black? [emoji813]
> 
> Plus, I really like the Joueuse booties ~ if I wasn't on Ban Island I would be right there with you buying shoes.
> H has done an excellent job with their designs these days.
> 
> P.S. I am known for buying H boots and shoes and then never wearing them. Have worn my etain jumping boots for 2.5 hours total in 2 years.


And.....there was the most AMAZING cashmere coat that just got delivered yesterday to my store...my SM asked me to try it on....i LOVED it...but the $$$$$ and I have bought WAY too much this season. But that coat....LOVED it!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> I ordered the natural ones. I was going to order jumping boots for this fall...you dont wear yours?? Are they uncomfortable. I wear ankle boots much more than long boots so any feedback is appreciated!
> I need to be on ban island...but I am still waiting for a jige and a kelly[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]




*ehy*, my etain jumping boots are very comfortable and they even coordinate with my etain K35, so there is no good explanation regarding why I don't wear them. I do wear booties more often, that's true for me too. 

Ban Island because I am waiting on an SO and my F/W '16 wish list runneth over.


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ehy*, my etain jumping boots are very comfortable and they even coordinate with my etain K35, so there is no good explanation regarding why I don't wear them. I do wear booties more often, that's true for me too.
> 
> Ban Island because I am waiting on an SO and my F/W '16 wish list runneth over.


I am waiting for a SO as well...and I am going to Paris at the end of June and go to Paris often and have never attempted to stand in that crazy line. But thinking i may attempt it. [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]


----------



## Freckles1

ehy12 said:


> Sandales Nora




Beautiful!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hermezzy said:


> Just beautiful!  Love the color- is it blue atoll?


 
Yes, It is Blue Atoll, I really love this color so much. So pretty. 




Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats on this pretty lil thang! I stared at it for a few days but just didn't pull the trigger.
> What does the inside look like? One big pocket or...?




The outside is Togo and the inside is Swift. It is so soft. It has one big pocket and then a little pocket sleeve in the back that you could put like a twenty in or something. 



JulietLV said:


> Gorgeous!!! What does the inside look like? Beautiful Color!!! Congrats!!! I am hoping to find a dogon compact wallet but this card holder is super cute!!!


 
I want a Dogon Compact also. I also want a Bearn compact. I like anything little.  Just so cute to me.  The inside has one main compartment and a pocket sleeve in the back of that compartment. It is swift inside. So soft.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Seedlessplum said:


> Yippie!!! I got jige!
> 
> View attachment 3360376
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360377


 
So beautiful. I love the color and you wear it well.


----------



## jayjay77

ehy12 said:


> Sandale Legend




Love these! Saw a lady trying them on in black recently and looked amazing ... I made need a pair


----------



## stacey_1805

chubbyshopper said:


> View attachment 3359880
> 
> Finally caved in on this Kelly Dog in box phw.




Beautiful Kelly dog. Very versatile and loving the box leather [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## stacey_1805

ehy12 said:


> Sandales Nora




Ooh shoes galore! [emoji7] awesome haul!


----------



## stacey_1805

NikkisABagGirl said:


>




Beautiful blue atoll! Looks so cute and small. Pics on the interior pretty please..? [emoji1]


----------



## ehy12

stacey_1805 said:


> Ooh shoes galore! [emoji7] awesome haul!


I am maxed out of my bag purchases[emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]  ive moved on to shoes...they are reallly pretty this season!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

ehy12 said:


> And.....there was the most AMAZING cashmere coat that just got delivered yesterday to my store...my SM asked me to try it on....i LOVED it...but the $$$$$ and I have bought WAY too much this season. But that coat....LOVED it!!!!!



What kind of coat was it? Colours?


----------



## ehy12

Orangefanatic said:


> What kind of coat was it? Colours?








It matched these shoes perfectly!! Same colors...cashmere!!! Beautiful!! This must be a fall shoe...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> I am waiting for a SO as well...and I am going to Paris at the end of June and go to Paris often and have never attempted to stand in that crazy line. But thinking i may attempt it. [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24] [emoji24]




*ehy*, feel free to PM with the results if you decide to stand in the FSH queue. The last time I was in Paris I didn't even attempt to go that route ~ it seemed very intimidating.


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ehy*, feel free to PM with the results if you decide to stand in the FSH queue. The last time I was in Paris I didn't even attempt to go that route ~ it seems very intimidating.


And i could think of a zillion better things to do than stand in line...so if it looks crazy long i will prob just keep walking...there were no lones in september 2 years ago when i was there last. I didnt even think to ask for a bag[emoji24]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> And i could think of a zillion better things to do than stand in line...so if it looks crazy long i will prob just keep walking..*.there were no lones in september 2 years ago when i was there last. I didnt even think to ask for a bag*[emoji24]



*ehy*, lol ~ same! ~ but the stories that I read on the Paris thread are somewhat daunting to say the least. So, it looks like I will stay with my lovely SA here.


----------



## megt10

NikkisABagGirl said:


>



Twins on the wallet. I love it. I find it so useful.


----------



## megt10

ehy12 said:


> It matched these shoes perfectly!! Same colors...cashmere!!! Beautiful!! This must be a fall shoe...



Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Willowbarb said:


> I think that I really love my Victoria II, in Geranium, because it's all round gorgeous  but it's also a perfect travel bag: it would take an exceptionally clever pickpocket to get into this:
> 
> View attachment 3360389



Just beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

megt10 said:


> Twins on the wallet. I love it. I find it so useful.



Cool! I love it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats on this pretty lil thang! I stared at it for a few days but just didn't pull the trigger.
> What does the inside look like? One big pocket or...?





JulietLV said:


> Gorgeous!!! What does the inside look like? Beautiful Color!!! Congrats!!! I am hoping to find a dogon compact wallet but this card holder is super cute!!!



Here is an inside pic, not the best for coloring though.


----------



## JulietLV

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here is an inside pic, not the best for coloring though.


Absolutely love it!!! Thanks for the additional pics!!! On my list! Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Willowbarb

megt10 said:


> Just beautiful. Love the color.



Thank you! I have the Double Sens in Ruby and Bouganvillea, which are also wonderful colours, so I was looking for a bright red; Geranium in Novillo bull calfskin worked perfectly


----------



## Txoceangirl

ehy12 said:


> Sandale Legend



Great shoes buys! &#10084;&#65039;



chubbyshopper said:


> View attachment 3359880
> 
> Finally caved in on this Kelly Dog in box phw.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Txoceangirl

rainneday said:


> Here are my Mother's Day gifts  Clic Clac with enamel H, enamel in Jungle of Eden, a lion plate from the new series, and a Panthera Pardus gavroche. I am uploading detailed pictures to the clubhouse threads for anyone who would like to see individual photos.



So beautiful!



NikkisABagGirl said:


>



Love this compact size and color



Seedlessplum said:


> Yippie!!! I got jige!
> 
> View attachment 3360376
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360377



Yay! She's gorgeous!


----------



## jpezmom

rainneday said:


> Here are my Mother's Day gifts  Clic Clac with enamel H, enamel in Jungle of Eden, a lion plate from the new series, and a Panthera Pardus gavroche. I am uploading detailed pictures to the clubhouse threads for anyone who would like to see individual photos.


Every item is so beautiful!!!  The plate is so unique - love how the lions are displayed in different ways.  Ah, you got the Panthera gavroche - stunning.  I may need to add one to my small collection - you are inspiring me with the animal prints.   Hope you had a fabulous Mother's Day and will be in touch soon!!


----------



## atelierforward

My brand new 1 day old Liberty flats in Ciel. So glad spring is finally here!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

atelierforward said:


> My brand new 1 day old Liberty flats in Ciel. So glad spring is finally here!!



*atelierforward*- I love them.  Saw them on H.com but the shoes like they are shorter in front and I was afraid that it would expose some of my toes.  Yours look perfect and doesn't look like the Epsom leather on the site.  Can you give some specs ?

TIA.


----------



## coucou chanel

So far, these three 

The B30 and twillies are from Paris, the charm is from Barcelona.
I'm gonna see if I can't add a couple more SLGs from CDG before I leave in a few days.


----------



## coucou chanel

Seedlessplum said:


> Yippie!!! I got jige!
> 
> View attachment 3360376
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360377



Amazing color!


----------



## atelierforward

chkpfbeliever said:


> *atelierforward*- I love them.  Saw them on H.com but the shoes like they are shorter in front and I was afraid that it would expose some of my toes.  Yours look perfect and doesn't look like the Epsom leather on the site.  Can you give some specs ?
> 
> TIA.



Hi, they are indeed Epsom! But these have a patent finish to them so it has a shine, but not overwhelmingly so. They make the Ciel (light sky blue) and black in the Epsom patent. All of the other models are standard Epsom. Hard to capture the true color on film. They're super pretty. Here's another photo.


----------



## madisonmamaw

coucou chanel said:


> So far, these three
> 
> The B30 and twillies are from Paris, the charm is from Barcelona.
> I'm gonna see if I can't add a couple more SLGs from CDG before I leave in a few days.



fingers crossed for you


----------



## tabbi001

My lovelies from yesterday &#128522;


----------



## chenkdon

Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday... 
Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~ 

Thank you my dearest SA...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...



Happy Birthday, *chenkdon*!!! Lucky, lucky you and major congrats! Your noir B40 is gorgeous.


----------



## hopiko

tabbi001 said:


> My lovelies from yesterday &#128522;



Love the twillies and bracelet......but your kitty....she is a sweetie!


----------



## tabbi001

hopiko said:


> Love the twillies and bracelet......but your kitty....she is a sweetie!



Yes she is! She adores H as well!&#128512; thank you &#128522;


----------



## hopiko

coucou chanel said:


> So far, these three
> 
> The B30 and twillies are from Paris, the charm is from Barcelona.
> I'm gonna see if I can't add a couple more SLGs from CDG before I leave in a few days.



Lucky you!  Gorgeous bag!  Twillys and charm are great!  Good luck at CDG!


----------



## hopiko

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...



Happy Birthday!!!  You have a wonderful SA!  Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

coucou chanel said:


> So far, these three
> 
> The B30 and twillies are from Paris, the charm is from Barcelona.
> I'm gonna see if I can't add a couple more SLGs from CDG before I leave in a few days.



Fabulous Paris finds!  Congrats!



atelierforward said:


> Hi, they are indeed Epsom! But these have a patent finish to them so it has a shine, but not overwhelmingly so. They make the Ciel (light sky blue) and black in the Epsom patent. All of the other models are standard Epsom. Hard to capture the true color on film. They're super pretty. Here's another photo.



H has great patent, as you said not too shiny. These are cute, enjoy!



tabbi001 said:


> My lovelies from yesterday &#128522;



Beautiful scarf



chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...



Wow, a very nice gift. Happy birthday!


----------



## tabbi001

coucou chanel said:


> So far, these three
> 
> The B30 and twillies are from Paris, the charm is from Barcelona.
> I'm gonna see if I can't add a couple more SLGs from CDG before I leave in a few days.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## tabbi001

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...



Happiest birthday!!!


----------



## theITbag

H Laurence camel 3.5" pump with rose double H.


----------



## stacey_1805

atelierforward said:


> My brand new 1 day old Liberty flats in Ciel. So glad spring is finally here!!




Looks lovely! Is it comfortable and does it cause blisters?


----------



## stacey_1805

Loving my purchases..!


----------



## stacey_1805

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...




You have a wonderful and thoughtful SA!


----------



## theITbag

stacey_1805 said:


> Loving my purchases..!
> 
> View attachment 3362338




I [emoji178] Egee!!!


----------



## tabbi001

stacey_1805 said:


> Loving my purchases..!
> 
> View attachment 3362338



Lovely colors!


----------



## trishaluvslv

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...


Happy birthday dear....from one big bag girl to another. .....40's are do versatile, travel, shopping, gym bag ....lol....enjoy![emoji253] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## periogirl28

tabbi001 said:


> My lovelies from yesterday [emoji4]




Lovelies indeed!


----------



## periogirl28

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...




Great SA, wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## sassygee

Barenia Batista with poppy interior and a compact Barenia silken wallet.. Love the leather Too cute to pass up!!!


----------



## MSO13

sassygee said:


> Barenia Batista with poppy interior and a compact Barenia silken wallet.. Love the leather Too cute to pass up!!!
> 
> View attachment 3362498
> View attachment 3362499
> View attachment 3362500




I'm in love with all the new Barenia slgs! congrats


----------



## jayjay77

sassygee said:


> Barenia Batista with poppy interior and a compact Barenia silken wallet.. Love the leather Too cute to pass up!!!
> 
> View attachment 3362498
> View attachment 3362499
> View attachment 3362500




Love these especially that poppy interior!


----------



## jayjay77

atelierforward said:


> Hi, they are indeed Epsom! But these have a patent finish to them so it has a shine, but not overwhelmingly so. They make the Ciel (light sky blue) and black in the Epsom patent. All of the other models are standard Epsom. Hard to capture the true color on film. They're super pretty. Here's another photo.




What a beautiful color!


----------



## jayjay77

tabbi001 said:


> My lovelies from yesterday [emoji4]




Love Brazil and your adorable cat


----------



## sassygee

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm in love with all the new Barenia slgs! congrats



*Thanks so much MrsOwen.  I went to my local boutique and was looking for a gold calvi to match my Gold Evelyne and came out with the Barvenia SLGs instead.*



jayjay77 said:


> Love these especially that poppy interior!



*Thanks so much jayjay77.  I think this bi-color makes it very special.*


----------



## princesspig

I went to the Royal Windsor Horse Show and Hermes was there... They were making saddles, had horseshoe shaped biscuits, and a special edition scarf...






I do love the bees on the noses:





I do love the colours of this scarf - so wearable, and it's a bit special to have bought it in the Queen's back garden as the scarf is to celebrate her birthday and her love of horses:


----------



## remainsilly

princesspig said:


> I went to the Royal Windsor Horse Show and Hermes was there... They were making saddles, had horseshoe shaped biscuits, and a special edition scarf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the bees on the noses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the colours of this scarf - so wearable, and it's a bit special to have bought it in the Queen's back garden as the scarf is to celebrate her birthday and her love of horses:



Very special pieces & experience, congrats.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

princesspig said:


> I went to the Royal Windsor Horse Show and Hermes was there... They were making saddles, had horseshoe shaped biscuits, and a special edition scarf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the bees on the noses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the colours of this scarf - so wearable, and it's a bit special to have bought it in the Queen's back garden as the scarf is to celebrate her birthday and her love of horses:



Thank you for posting!!  I love it!!


----------



## Skokofive

What is the best red?
Rouge or Casaque?
Thank You


----------



## PIPET83

Skokofive said:


> What is the best red?
> 
> Rouge or Casaque?
> 
> Thank You




I have a birkin casaque and i think it is a true red.. Like a Ferrari red..


----------



## ima1

My latest Singapore limited edition  "Jardins du Monde"


----------



## ima1

The second  is Maxi twilly. Love the colours. &#128512;


----------



## Elly_N

My last Hermes purchase was actually my first - a little birthday treat for myself [emoji14]





Rose gold CDC in black epsom leather.




Black and gold belt kit with a gold buckle


----------



## rainneday

smallfry said:


> Just gorgeous, rainne!  Use them in good health



Thank you my lovely friend!


----------



## madisonmamaw

Elly_N said:


> My last Hermes purchase was actually my first - a little birthday treat for myself [emoji14]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363022
> 
> 
> Rose gold CDC in black epsom leather.
> 
> View attachment 3363023
> 
> 
> Black and gold belt kit with a gold buckle
> 
> View attachment 3363024


Hello and happy happy happy birthday my dear 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rainneday

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Beautiful gifts, *rainneday*! Major congrats.



Thank you very much, Vigee! 



ehy12 said:


> It matched these shoes perfectly!! Same colors...cashmere!!! Beautiful!! This must be a fall shoe...



Those shoes! 



Txoceangirl said:


> So beautiful!



Thank you so much, Txoceangirl! 



jpezmom said:


> Every item is so beautiful!!!  The plate is so unique - love how the lions are displayed in different ways.  Ah, you got the Panthera gavroche - stunning.  I may need to add one to my small collection - you are inspiring me with the animal prints.   Hope you had a fabulous Mother's Day and will be in touch soon!!



Hi, Jpezmom!  Thank you so much! Did you see these in person when you were in?  I want a couple more pieces but I can't decide on which ones.

Yes! The gavroche showed up online, hahaha...it was listed under the incorrect CW so I took a risk (another TPFer told me that this was the CW that I needed to order) and the CW that I wanted showed up, Hooray! That search is over!

The size of the gavroche is really nice for the weather we are having right now, not too much silk but keeps your neck warm in the breezy evenings. 

I hope your Mother's Day was wonderful too! Talk soon! xo


----------



## periogirl28

princesspig said:


> I went to the Royal Windsor Horse Show and Hermes was there... They were making saddles, had horseshoe shaped biscuits, and a special edition scarf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the bees on the noses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do love the colours of this scarf - so wearable, and it's a bit special to have bought it in the Queen's back garden as the scarf is to celebrate her birthday and her love of horses:



Congrats on your Tatersale!


----------



## xxDxx

My new black beauty [emoji378][emoji378] B35 Togo with PHW [emoji322] Can't believe I got my first K & B within 2 months [emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## renet

xxDxx said:


> My new black beauty [emoji378][emoji378] B35 Togo with PHW [emoji322] Can't believe I got my first K & B within 2 months [emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> View attachment 3363238




So blessed. Enjoy them in blessed health!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


>



I  these on you!


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> I [emoji813] these on you!


Thank you!!!! I dont like my feet and am self conscious with so much foot exposed...but this shoe is very comfortable!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

This is all TPF's fault....enabled again....I neeeeeed this UTW Mousseline! [emoji177][emoji170][emoji178]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> This is all TPF's fault....enabled again....I neeeeeed this UTW Mousseline! [emoji177][emoji170][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3363392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363394



Gorgeous! Isn't this design the most perfect moussie!?!


----------



## franhueso

sassygee said:


> Barenia Batista with poppy interior and a compact Barenia silken wallet.. Love the leather Too cute to pass up!!!
> 
> View attachment 3362498
> View attachment 3362499
> View attachment 3362500




Congratulations[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> This is all TPF's fault....enabled again....I neeeeeed this UTW Mousseline! [emoji177][emoji170][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3363392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363394




Congrats! Twins!


----------



## franhueso

frivofrugalista said:


> My first H, but definitely not last...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359121




Congratulations[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## bagidiotic

BBC said:


> This is all TPF's fault....enabled again....I neeeeeed this UTW Mousseline! [emoji177][emoji170][emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 3363392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363394


Yes gorgeous  great barrier  reef


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ima1 said:


> My latest Singapore limited edition  "Jardins du Monde"



I LOVE this!!


----------



## LovelyD

I am a newbie in this thread ---- and after all the investment Ms B30 bleu sapphire and Jige Elaine are all the way home with me...will share later


----------



## madisonmamaw

LovelyD said:


> I am a newbie in this thread ---- and after all the investment Ms B30 bleu sapphire and Jige Elaine are all the way home with me...will share later


Please do [emoji8] [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous! Isn't this design the most perfect moussie!?!




Yes! The only thing more awesome would be cashmere!!!! (Hoping for spring!)



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats! Twins!




Yay! Love being twins with you! [emoji177]



bagidiotic said:


> Yes gorgeous  great barrier  reef




My favorite design this season!! [emoji254]


----------



## danny123

Elly_N said:


> My last Hermes purchase was actually my first - a little birthday treat for myself [emoji14]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363022
> 
> 
> Rose gold CDC in black epsom leather.
> 
> View attachment 3363023
> 
> 
> Black and gold belt kit with a gold buckle
> 
> View attachment 3363024



Happy birthday!!! 
Love the items you picked up, especially the black/rghw CDC


----------



## peppers90

A little perfume charm....meant to be tied on a twilly, scarf etc..about the size of a half dollar coin. It doesn't hold anything, just a charm


----------



## peppers90

And 90cm Marche du Zambeze


----------



## Monique1004

Spring make-over for my halzan.


----------



## peppers90

Monique1004 said:


> Spring make-over for my halzan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363742



lovely paring!  What a super chic bag, I tried one on last weekend.


----------



## Masao

sassygee said:


> Barenia Batista with poppy interior and a compact Barenia silken wallet.. Love the leather Too cute to pass up!!!
> 
> View attachment 3362498
> View attachment 3362499
> View attachment 3362500


 
OMG, this is so pretty!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Great choices!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

LV has a scarf to match your bag.  Nice bag!


----------



## renet

Monique1004 said:


> Spring make-over for my halzan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363742




Nice!


----------



## sassygee

Masao said:


> OMG, this is so pretty!!!



*Thanks so much Masao...its the little things *


----------



## Serva1

Couldn't say no when this little perfume bottle was offered to me. About 3 weeks ago I was admiring it behind the glass, but bought another in swift instead, trying to be modest? It's alligator lisse in sanguine and I have been dreaming about it ever since.


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364429
> 
> Couldn't say no when this little perfume bottle was offered to me. About 3 weeks ago I was admiring it behind the glass, but bought another in swift instead, trying to be modest? It's alligator lisse in sanguine and I have been dreaming about it ever since.


Ohhhh!! Nice!!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364429
> 
> Couldn't say no when this little perfume bottle was offered to me. About 3 weeks ago I was admiring it behind the glass, but bought another in swift instead, trying to be modest? It's alligator lisse in sanguine and I have been dreaming about it ever since.




Oh my dear Serva1, this is truly a beautiful piece. I can't stop looking! [emoji178][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## Serva1

Thank you dear ehy and hermesdaisuki for sharing my excitement[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thyme

peppers90 said:


> A little perfume charm....meant to be tied on a twilly, scarf etc..about the size of a half dollar coin. It doesn't hold anything, just a charm



adorable! 



Monique1004 said:


> Spring make-over for my halzan.



pretty twilly! 



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364429
> 
> Couldn't say no when this little perfume bottle was offered to me. About 3 weeks ago I was admiring it behind the glass, but bought another in swift instead, trying to be modest? It's alligator lisse in sanguine and I have been dreaming about it ever since.




ahh..what a luxe perfume bottle!


----------



## Serva1

chincac said:


> ahh..what a luxe perfume bottle!




Thank you dear chincac [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Serva1

Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.




How fun!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How fun!!! [emoji4]




Thank you dear Pbp and greetings from Paris [emoji3] Going to Chanel tomorrow, very exciting!!!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.


Ahhhhh!!! Lovely loot!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.




Very nice! Love the perfume atomizer!


----------



## Amka

peppers90 said:


> A little perfume charm....meant to be tied on a twilly, scarf etc..about the size of a half dollar coin. It doesn't hold anything, just a charm



Awwwwww so cute!!


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364429
> 
> Couldn't say no when this little perfume bottle was offered to me. About 3 weeks ago I was admiring it behind the glass, but bought another in swift instead, trying to be modest? It's alligator lisse in sanguine and I have been dreaming about it ever since.




Superb!! Congrats! A very pretty piece.  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.




Dear Serva! 

Enjoy the shopping ! The little pieces are great choices! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.




This mini barenia halzan is exceptional !


----------



## Serva1

Thank you dear tpfers for letting me share my shopping at H [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

peppers90 said:


> And 90cm Marche du Zambeze



*peppers*, major congrats, this Zambeze is my favorite design from this past H season. Happy to be your cousin! 



Monique1004 said:


> Spring make-over for my halzan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363742



What could be prettier than this Les Leopards twilly, *Monique*? Love!! 



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364429
> 
> Couldn't say no when this little perfume bottle was offered to me. About 3 weeks ago I was admiring it behind the glass, but bought another in swift instead, trying to be modest? It's alligator lisse in sanguine and I have been dreaming about it ever since.



*Serva*, that is such an elegant perfume bottle in lisse sanguine gator. :le sigh: It is going on my wish list.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear Pbp and greetings from Paris [emoji3] Going to Chanel tomorrow, very exciting!!!




Enjoy!


----------



## honhon

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.


oh yes! i especially love that red croc perfume carrier, so chic! looks like you had fun at fsh.  thanks for sharing


----------



## lanit

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.


Omg a Barenia Halzan! Does it come in full size as well? To die for! Congrats on all the gorgeous goodies!


----------



## Louis74

Last week, I got:

one belt kit: H Rouleau buckle in palladium with a noir/noir strap. One side is in matte black box leather, the other side is in shiny box leather with a detail alongside the center of the strap. I love the understated buckle.

one tie: Saut H in navy/cobalt/white


----------



## Monique1004

peppers90 said:


> lovely paring!  What a super chic bag, I tried one on last weekend.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> What could be prettier than this Les Leopards twilly, *Monique*? Love!!



I saw this twilly at TPF & I had to have it!


----------



## lovetheduns

It has been awhile since I bought anything Hermes. I have been trying to avoid buying a lot of items since my mare is about to have her foal any day now and I just had to buy a horse trailer. I think the last item previous to this purchase was a Maxi Twilly. I have bought a few non-Hermes things (a Longchamp workbag, a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag, and a LV card holder).

I bought a pre-loved Double Sens in Colvert/Turquoise (pictures white balance is off). I had been wanting a Double Sens for gosh, a few years now but it was not a bag that I thought would be worth the full retail price. It is just WAY too simple although I have not seen any other leather tote that would compare to it.. so it was a conundrum.

This one was babied and I am just pretty happy with it.







Hopefully once my mare and foal end up healthy (this is my prayer) then I will finally be able to get a new Garden Party which has been on my list for awhile (that and I would love a Halzan).


----------



## hbr

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.




Love everything!!  Congrats, dear Serva1 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hbr

lovetheduns said:


> It has been awhile since I bought anything Hermes. I have been trying to avoid buying a lot of items since my mare is about to have her foal any day now and I just had to buy a horse trailer. I think the last item previous to this purchase was a Maxi Twilly. I have bought a few non-Hermes things (a Longchamp workbag, a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag, and a LV card holder).
> 
> I bought a pre-loved Double Sens in Colvert/Turquoise (pictures white balance is off). I had been wanting a Double Sens for gosh, a few years now but it was not a bag that I thought would be worth the full retail price. It is just WAY too simple although I have not seen any other leather tote that would compare to it.. so it was a conundrum.
> 
> This one was babied and I am just pretty happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once my mare and foal end up healthy (this is my prayer) then I will finally be able to get a new Garden Party which has been on my list for awhile (that and I would love a Halzan).




So beautiful!!  I love my DS. Such a great bag. Enjoy her!  And good luck!!


----------



## peppers90

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.



Now that looks like success!  Enjoy Chanel tomorrow


----------



## lovetheduns

hbr said:


> So beautiful!!  I love my DS. Such a great bag. Enjoy her!  And good luck!!



Thank you!

I love that the DS is just so under the radar and can carry anything!


----------



## loves

lovetheduns said:


> It has been awhile since I bought anything Hermes. I have been trying to avoid buying a lot of items since my mare is about to have her foal any day now and I just had to buy a horse trailer. I think the last item previous to this purchase was a Maxi Twilly. I have bought a few non-Hermes things (a Longchamp workbag, a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag, and a LV card holder).
> 
> I bought a pre-loved Double Sens in Colvert/Turquoise (pictures white balance is off). I had been wanting a Double Sens for gosh, a few years now but it was not a bag that I thought would be worth the full retail price. It is just WAY too simple although I have not seen any other leather tote that would compare to it.. so it was a conundrum.
> 
> This one was babied and I am just pretty happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once my mare and foal end up healthy (this is my prayer) then I will finally be able to get a new Garden Party which has been on my list for awhile (that and I would love a Halzan).




Love this colour combination, congratulations


----------



## Hermezzy

tabbi001 said:


> My lovelies from yesterday &#128522;


Beautiful.  Exquis.  And I LOVE the cute kitty too...


----------



## Hermezzy

sassygee said:


> Barenia Batista with poppy interior and a compact Barenia silken wallet.. Love the leather Too cute to pass up!!!
> 
> View attachment 3362498
> View attachment 3362499
> View attachment 3362500


Oh wow...wonderful pieces...I just adore barenia in SLGs...ultra-classy!


----------



## Hermezzy

xxDxx said:


> My new black beauty [emoji378][emoji378] B35 Togo with PHW [emoji322] Can't believe I got my first K & B within 2 months [emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> View attachment 3363238


My grail bag...just beautiful- an eternal classic, perfect with everything...So thrilled for you!!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

peppers90 said:


> A little perfume charm....meant to be tied on a twilly, scarf etc..about the size of a half dollar coin. It doesn't hold anything, just a charm


I LOVE IT!  Always love creative, charm/bag enhancement pieces!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Monique1004 said:


> Spring make-over for my halzan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363742


Ooooooo- LOVE the color of the halzan!!! Is it canope?


----------



## cremel

Monique1004 said:


> I saw this twilly at TPF & I had to have it!




Yes indeed! I got the same one in red! Beautiful cats. [emoji8]


----------



## cremel

lovelyhongbao said:


> Kelly 28 géranium in Togo
> View attachment 3206823
> 
> 
> Kelly wallet in chèvre
> View attachment 3206826
> 
> 
> Bracelets
> View attachment 3206827
> 
> 
> L'Arbre du Vent shawl cw20
> View attachment 3206828
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 plomb in Togo, this one is from couple months back
> View attachment 3206831




The bracelet has the same pattern as the red twilly you saw two days back.  So pretty. [emoji3]I need to visit your wardrobe soon![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

lanit said:


> Omg a Barenia Halzan! Does it come in full size as well? To die for! Congrats on all the gorgeous goodies!




Thank you Ianit, I know you like halzan and yes, it comes in a bigger size too.

Thank you honhon and hbt [emoji3] glad to share some pics.
Thank you peppers, Chanel is always an experience [emoji3]

Thank you Vigee, I knew you would love the gator perfume vaporiser[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Stansy

lovetheduns said:


> It has been awhile since I bought anything Hermes. I have been trying to avoid buying a lot of items since my mare is about to have her foal any day now and I just had to buy a horse trailer. I think the last item previous to this purchase was a Maxi Twilly. I have bought a few non-Hermes things (a Longchamp workbag, a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag, and a LV card holder).
> 
> I bought a pre-loved Double Sens in Colvert/Turquoise (pictures white balance is off). I had been wanting a Double Sens for gosh, a few years now but it was not a bag that I thought would be worth the full retail price. It is just WAY too simple although I have not seen any other leather tote that would compare to it.. so it was a conundrum.
> 
> This one was babied and I am just pretty happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully once my mare and foal end up healthy (this is my prayer) then I will finally be able to get a new Garden Party which has been on my list for awhile (that and I would love a Halzan).


 
Beautiful bag and color combination! A double-sens is on my wishlist as well.


----------



## cremel

xxDxx said:


> My new black beauty [emoji378][emoji378] B35 Togo with PHW [emoji322] Can't believe I got my first K & B within 2 months [emoji521][emoji521]
> 
> View attachment 3363238




Congrats! Looks like you have an excellent SA! [emoji3]


----------



## spinkapallina

ima1 said:


> My latest Singapore limited edition  "Jardins du Monde"


Beautiful scarf!! Can you share this modeled and flat to see its full beauty!! TIA


----------



## LexielLoveee

new treats for the man


----------



## xxDxx

renet said:


> So blessed. Enjoy them in blessed health!




Thank you a lot! 



Hermezzy said:


> My grail bag...just beautiful- an eternal classic, perfect with everything...So thrilled for you!!!!




Thank you so much! Yes- it is a true classic 



cremel said:


> Congrats! Looks like you have an excellent SA! [emoji3]




Thank you! I was very lucky - got my K in Paris and my B in my home store (have been on the wait list for over a year)


----------



## coucou chanel

hopiko said:


> Lucky you!  Gorgeous bag!  Twillys and charm are great!  Good luck at CDG!





Txoceangirl said:


> Fabulous Paris finds!  Congrats!





tabbi001 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you, ladies! So I picked up an Evie in RC in the size 29 (PM?) at CDG 

I wanted BE, RC, or Anemone, but they only had RC. They did have a Bleu Hydra, but it was too vibrant for my style comfort. They also had Evies in  St Cyr, Sauge and Blue Glacier but I'm afraid of color transfer for a crossbody bag.

Thank you everyone for letting me share my Euro haul. I was incredibly lucky, especially for scoring my HG the B30 noir ghw at FSH.


----------



## coucou chanel

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...


Congrats and happy birthday to you!



stacey_1805 said:


> Loving my purchases..!
> 
> View attachment 3362338


Everything looks amazing, congrats!




xxDxx said:


> My new black beauty [emoji378][emoji378] B35 Togo with PHW [emoji322] Can't believe I got my first K & B within 2 months [emoji521][emoji521]
> View attachment 3363238


Congrats on acquiring this classic!



peppers90 said:


> And 90cm Marche du Zambeze


Wow the colors are so stunningly vibrant



sassygee said:


> Barenia Batista with poppy interior and a compact Barenia silken wallet.. Love the leather Too cute to pass up!!!
> 
> View attachment 3362498
> View attachment 3362499
> View attachment 3362500





Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.



Loving your special Barenia purchases, sassygee and Serva1! Looks like both of you have quite an amazing Barenia collection by now


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Last week : 

new shoes [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> My lovelies from yesterday [emoji4]




Cute little charm!! Congrats!


----------



## cremel

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...




What a thoughtful SA. Congrats! Happy birthday[emoji257][emoji257][emoji512][emoji512]


----------



## cremel

mad_for_chanel said:


> Last week :
> 
> new shoes [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3364986
> View attachment 3364987
> View attachment 3364988




Wow these are comfie!! Congrats ![emoji7]


----------



## cremel

peppers90 said:


> And 90cm Marche du Zambeze




Beautiful ![emoji255]


----------



## cremel

coucou chanel said:


> Thank you, ladies! So I picked up an Evie in RC in the size 29 (PM?) at CDG
> 
> I wanted BE, RC, or Anemone, but they only had RC. They did have a Bleu Hydra, but it was too vibrant for my style comfort. They also had Evies in  St Cyr, Sauge and Blue Glacier but I'm afraid of color transfer for a crossbody bag.
> 
> Thank you everyone for letting me share my Euro haul. I was incredibly lucky, especially for scoring my HG the B30 noir ghw at FSH.




Lucky you!![emoji7][emoji7]congrats on the wonderful haul!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cremel said:


> Wow these are comfie!! Congrats ![emoji7]




Thanks Cremel . I'm sure the orans will be . Let's hope the Nice will be as perfect as these!


----------



## Lollipop15

mad_for_chanel said:


> Last week :
> 
> new shoes [emoji4]




These are nice! Congrats! Wondering how much are the flat shoes and are they comfy? Thanks [emoji1]


----------



## sassygee

Hermezzy said:


> Oh wow...wonderful pieces...I just adore barenia in SLGs...ultra-classy!





coucou chanel said:


> Congrats and happy birthday to you!
> 
> 
> Everything looks amazing, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on acquiring this classic!
> 
> 
> Wow the colors are so stunningly vibrant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving your special Barenia purchases, sassygee and Serva1! Looks like both of you have quite an amazing Barenia collection by now



*Coucou Chanel and Hermezzy, Thanks so much.I can't wait to watch the SLGs patina gracefully.*


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Lollipop15 said:


> These are nice! Congrats! Wondering how much are the flat shoes and are they comfy? Thanks [emoji1]




Thanks Lollipop15. The sandals are sgd890 and the black flats sgd1050. Sandals are definitely comfy. The flats aren't worn yet...but fit so well.


----------



## stacey_1805

Monique1004 said:


> Spring make-over for my halzan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363742




I love this colour! An enigmatic grey black! What is the name of this colour?


----------



## peppers90

chincac said:


> adorable!





Amka said:


> Awwwwww so cute!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *peppers*, major congrats, this Zambeze is my favorite design from this past H season. Happy to be your cousin!



Thank you all so much! Vigee it is one of my favorites too of late, all the bold colors...I should be able to pair it with a lot of things


----------



## peppers90

mad_for_chanel said:


> Last week :
> 
> new shoes [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3364986
> View attachment 3364987
> View attachment 3364988



those bi color Orans!


----------



## peppers90

coucou chanel said:


> Thank you, ladies! So I picked up an Evie in RC in the size 29 (PM?) at CDG
> 
> I wanted BE, RC, or Anemone, but they only had RC. They did have a Bleu Hydra, but it was too vibrant for my style comfort. They also had Evies in  St Cyr, Sauge and Blue Glacier but I'm afraid of color transfer for a crossbody bag.
> 
> Thank you everyone for letting me share my Euro haul. I was incredibly lucky, especially for scoring my HG the B30 noir ghw at FSH.



Congrats on your haul!!


----------



## peppers90

Hermezzy said:


> I LOVE IT!  Always love creative, charm/bag enhancement pieces!!



Thank you *Hermezzy!*


----------



## Mimi_09

coucou chanel said:


> So far, these three
> 
> The B30 and twillies are from Paris, the charm is from Barcelona.
> I'm gonna see if I can't add a couple more SLGs from CDG before I leave in a few days.


 
Lucky you, congrats! and happy a belated birthday


----------



## Mimi_09

Monique1004 said:


> Spring make-over for my halzan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363742


 
Love it, beautiful color!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

peppers90 said:


> those bi color Orans!




Thanks peppers90. They are perfect for casual evenings .


----------



## Mochiyii

I've posted here already. Just got the Fendi ABC-H charm today and wanted to see what you ladies think?


----------



## bagidiotic

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3365759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted here already. Just got the Fendi ABC-H charm today and wanted to see what you ladies think?


Nice of coz
H for
Hermes
Hooray
Haute
Hotttttt


----------



## Mochiyii

bagidiotic said:


> Nice of coz
> H for
> Hermes
> Hooray
> Haute
> Hotttttt




Thank you bagidiotic!! I just like the blue H charm cuz my bag IS black with blue buckle and the charm is blue with black H...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3365759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted here already. Just got the Fendi ABC-H charm today and wanted to see what you ladies think?



Personally, I love the Constance on its own. 
...and the lil one so cute.


----------



## coucou chanel

cremel said:


> Lucky you!![emoji7][emoji7]congrats on the wonderful haul!





peppers90 said:


> Congrats on your haul!!





Mimi_09 said:


> Lucky you, congrats! and happy a belated birthday



Thank you, ladies!
*Mimi_09* I think you got me confused with another post  It wasn't my birthday, but the haul was an early 10th wedding anniversary gift from DH


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.



Oh WOW!!! Amazing haul dear!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mad_for_chanel said:


> Last week :
> 
> new shoes [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3364986
> View attachment 3364987
> View attachment 3364988



Wow both pairs I have never seen before!! They are both stunning too! Congrats!!


----------



## Keren16

stacey_1805 said:


> Loving my purchases..!
> 
> View attachment 3362338




I'm loving them too&#10084;&#65039;
Beautiful choices and look so nice together!


----------



## Mimi_09

coucou chanel said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> *Mimi_09* I think you got me confused with another post  It wasn't my birthday, but the haul was an early 10th wedding anniversary gift from DH


 
Ahhh, sorry :shame: 


And big congrats on your early 10th Wedding Anniversary gift!


----------



## Mimi_09

chenkdon said:


> Last month, I told my SA that I'd want a B40 for my bday...
> Yesterday, when I walked in the store, she gave me a black B40 and wished me happy birthday~~
> 
> Thank you my dearest SA...




Wow, congrats chenkdon!


----------



## Mochiyii

Israeli_Flava said:


> Personally, I love the Constance on its own.
> 
> ...and the lil one so cute.




You think? A tad too big per hubby. I just can't have an all black bag even the buckle is blue... So wanted to dress it up a bit. Have any ideas for it to be used with a twilly? Yah... My Princess likes it cuz it's all fluffy and blue


----------



## cremel

coucou chanel said:


> So far, these three
> 
> The B30 and twillies are from Paris, the charm is from Barcelona.
> I'm gonna see if I can't add a couple more SLGs from CDG before I leave in a few days.



Very cute!


----------



## Monique1004

stacey_1805 said:


> I love this colour! An enigmatic grey black! What is the name of this colour?



It's Etain. One of the popular colors of Hermès.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Got the new CDC ring in sterling silver! SO pretty! I'm in love with it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mochiyii said:


> You think? A tad too big per hubby. I just can't have an all black bag even the buckle is blue... So wanted to dress it up a bit. Have any ideas for it to be used with a twilly? Yah... My Princess likes it cuz it's all fluffy and blue



I agree with your hubby... I think it's fabulous as it is imho ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> I agree with your hubby... I think it's fabulous as it is imho ...



+1. I love your black Constance with the blue hardware without the charm IMO.


----------



## Txoceangirl

The charm is fun but the model is ADORABLE!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Yoshi1296 said:


> Got the new CDC ring in sterling silver! SO pretty! I'm in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366265




Gorgeous ring,


mad_for_chanel said:


> Last week :
> 
> new shoes [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3364986
> View attachment 3364987
> View attachment 3364988




They look so comfy, enjoy!



coucou chanel said:


> Thank you, ladies! So I picked up an Evie in RC in the size 29 (PM?) at CDG
> 
> I wanted BE, RC, or Anemone, but they only had RC. They did have a Bleu Hydra, but it was too vibrant for my style comfort. They also had Evies in  St Cyr, Sauge and Blue Glacier but I'm afraid of color transfer for a crossbody bag.
> 
> Thank you everyone for letting me share my Euro haul. I was incredibly lucky, especially for scoring my HG the B30 noir ghw at FSH.




Nice Euro haul!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow both pairs I have never seen before!! They are both stunning too! Congrats!!




Thanks Israeli_Flava! [emoji4]


----------



## Hermezzy

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3364444
> 
> Sharing some of my purchases with you dear tpfers. Most of you probably know I have a soft spot for barenia. I found some lovely pieces and basic shoes.


Just ravishing!


----------



## Hermezzy

Yoshi1296 said:


> Got the new CDC ring in sterling silver! SO pretty! I'm in love with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366265


Oh I've always adored this ring...a masterpiece in miniature...ambrosia


----------



## stacey_1805

Monique1004 said:


> It's Etain. One of the popular colors of Hermès.




Ah yes etain! Thanks babe


----------



## Mochiyii

Txoceangirl said:


> The charm is fun but the model is ADORABLE!




Thank you so much..


----------



## dessert1st

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3365759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted here already. Just got the Fendi ABC-H charm today and wanted to see what you ladies think?




Agree with the other ladies.  Your Constance is beautiful on it's own. If you truly feel you need a charm to improve the already beautiful look of it, I would go with something smaller but honestly I'd keep a Constance simple to maintain the level of sophistication it has.


----------



## Rhl2987

My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!


----------



## renet

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!




Stunning...absolutely stunning!  Enjoy your 1st date with her!


----------



## bagidiotic

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  [emoji14]resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!


Yes agree
Absolutely  100% beauty


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!



Major congrats, love bleu saphir and your C24 is gorgeous!!!


----------



## mcpro

Went to the store yesterday,  omg H is addicting !!


----------



## Momo0

mcpro said:


> Went to the store yesterday,  omg H is addicting !!
> 
> View attachment 3366807
> View attachment 3366808
> View attachment 3366809
> 
> View attachment 3366810
> 
> View attachment 3366813




Too addicting [emoji1]
I have the same sandals and bag and was thinking I need this same belt kit for my next purchase! 
Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## mcpro

Momo0 said:


> Too addicting [emoji1]
> I have the same sandals and bag and was thinking I need this same belt kit for my next purchase!
> Enjoy your new goodies!



 you should get the same belt kit lol!!!


----------



## ehy12

My most recent visit with my SA. Super hot out today but could not say no to these ankle boots!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And some charms came home with me too...


----------



## ehy12

I am waiting to get a facial and taking pics of my purchases in the waiting room...people are staring at me like im crazy but could not wait to go home to share!!


----------



## AngieBaby15

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!


Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations! She is VERY beautiful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mcpro said:


> Went to the store yesterday,  omg H is addicting !!
> 
> View attachment 3366807
> View attachment 3366808
> View attachment 3366809
> 
> View attachment 3366810
> 
> View attachment 3366813





ehy12 said:


> My most recent visit with my SA. Super hot out today but could not say no to these ankle boots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some charms came home with me too...



*mcpro* and *ehy*, what amazing H loot ~ love it all and you both are so H ENABLING!!! 

*ehy*, loved your post about taking pics while waiting for a facial ~ you knew that we couldn't wait for your pics!!


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *mcpro* and *ehy*, what amazing H loot ~ love it all and you both are so H ENABLING!!!
> 
> *ehy*, loved your post about taking pics while waiting for a facial ~ you knew that we couldn't wait for your pics!!


Lol...and i could not wait to share!!! Have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Coucou Chanel & IF for your kind words &#10084;&#65039; Today I took a one hour flight to my nearest Hermès store. Bought 2 Carmen keyrings.


----------



## slongson

ehy12 said:


> My most recent visit with my SA. Super hot out today but could not say no to these ankle boots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some charms came home with me too...


Love all your goodies! Those ankle boots are lovely.


----------



## luxi_max

ehy12 said:


> My most recent visit with my SA. Super hot out today but could not say no to these ankle boots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some charms came home with me too...




Love the boots!


----------



## luxi_max

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!




Such a great combination! Congrats!


----------



## luxi_max

mcpro said:


> Went to the store yesterday,  omg H is addicting !!
> 
> View attachment 3366807
> View attachment 3366808
> View attachment 3366809
> 
> View attachment 3366810
> 
> View attachment 3366813




Nice purchase! 

H is sure addicting.  I live a couple of miles away from a H store.  I am practicing self-control otherwise I would be there every weekend


----------



## ayc

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!



OMG!! I have been waiting for constance 24 for eternity!
yours is gorgeous!
congrats!


----------



## jpezmom

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!


Love, love, love!!    Absolutely beautiful!!  The Saphir and GHW are a stunning combination!


----------



## Hermezzy

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!


Jaw drops...maybe one of the top 10 most beautiful C's I've ever seen.  Just a dream...CONGRATS!!


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> My most recent visit with my SA. Super hot out today but could not say no to these ankle boots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some charms came home with me too...


We are bag charm siblings!! I, too, fell in love with it when I saw it and just had to have it!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Love ALL of these beautiful things. Congratulations and enjoy them [emoji7]


Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!







mcpro said:


> Went to the store yesterday,  omg H is addicting !!
> 
> View attachment 3366807
> View attachment 3366808
> View attachment 3366809
> 
> View attachment 3366810
> 
> View attachment 3366813







ehy12 said:


> My most recent visit with my SA. Super hot out today but could not say no to these ankle boots!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some charms came home with me too...


----------



## cremel

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!




This is absolutely a beauty.  It's also rare. Congrats!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

mcpro said:


> Went to the store yesterday,  omg H is addicting !!
> 
> View attachment 3366807
> View attachment 3366808
> View attachment 3366809
> 
> View attachment 3366810
> 
> View attachment 3366813




Congrats on the loads of good stuff!! [emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Coucou Chanel & IF for your kind words &#10084;&#65039; Today I took a one hour flight to my nearest Hermès store. Bought 2 Carmen keyrings.




Congrats on the new key rings! Love the colors! [emoji7]


----------



## cremel

ehy12 said:


> I am waiting to get a facial and taking pics of my purchases in the waiting room...people are staring at me like im crazy but could not wait to go home to share!!




[emoji1]I once did the same thing. My friend asked me photo my new scarf and shoes right away. I took tons of pictures in a Starbucks coffee shop. [emoji5][emoji5]thanks for sharing. The charm is super cute and could be used on multiple bags.


----------



## Dinlay

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!




Looks so pretty!!


----------



## atelierforward

stacey_1805 said:


> Looks lovely! Is it comfortable and does it cause blisters?


The liberty flats do press a bit on the top of my foot. Though admittedly, I have super sensitive feet. I use these little adhesive pads to place inside the shoes on any parts that may create blisters. The leather on the liberty is pretty stiff, so I'm not sure if they will soften over time or not. My hope is yes because they are just too cute not to wear!!


----------



## ehy12

Hermezzy said:


> We are bag charm siblings!! I, too, fell in love with it when I saw it and just had to have it!


[emoji7] too cute to pass up!!! And bonus was...i recently had a bday...my dear friend who was shopping secretly bought/paid for the horseshoe charm as a bday gift!!


----------



## ehy12

cremel said:


> [emoji1]I once did the same thing. My friend asked me photo my new scarf and shoes right away. I took tons of pictures in a Starbucks coffee shop. [emoji5][emoji5]thanks for sharing. The charm is super cute and could be used on multiple bags.


Too funny!! Only us hermes addicts would understand!!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Coucou Chanel & IF for your kind words &#10084;&#65039; Today I took a one hour flight to my nearest Hermès store. Bought 2 Carmen keyrings.


Love the colors!!


----------



## mygoodies

Picked up these 2 cuties at CDG airport last wk. 
Citizen Twill in Blue Hydra. Love that BLUE so much!


The silk inside is so pretty too!



Micro Rivale Rose Jaipur [emoji179]





I was initially looking for Bolide 27 but none in stock. Tried on a Roulis 23. Liked the style more than I thought I would!


----------



## Luluguinnessgal

nerimanna said:


> swapped two vintage bags for this (hermes vespa and chanel medallion) i hope i made the right choice
> 
> collier de chien in graphite swift and a tete de cheval single horse head bangle



These are gorgeous! Lucky you!


----------



## ssv003

Visited my old SA at her new store and found these beautiful pieces. Kelly medium wallet in Epsom blue atoll and enamel bracelet. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## clu13

Souvenir from Madrid - Epsom Bordeaux - told they just arrived and are part of the winter collection


----------



## Yoshi1296

clu13 said:


> Souvenir from Madrid - Epsom Bordeaux - told they just arrived and are part of the winter collection
> 
> View attachment 3367763




OMG those are so pretty! Is that the patent Epsom?


----------



## cremel

ssv003 said:


> Visited my old SA at her new store and found these beautiful pieces. Kelly medium wallet in Epsom blue atoll and enamel bracelet. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3367726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367732




Love these beautiful spring colors!![emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

clu13 said:


> Souvenir from Madrid - Epsom Bordeaux - told they just arrived and are part of the winter collection
> 
> View attachment 3367763




Beautiful shoes!!! This is a new color?


----------



## weibandy

Marche du Zambeze.  So pleased with it.


----------



## atelierforward

clu13 said:


> Souvenir from Madrid - Epsom Bordeaux - told they just arrived and are part of the winter collection
> 
> View attachment 3367763


LOVE these!!


----------



## ssv003

cremel said:


> Love these beautiful spring colors!![emoji1][emoji1]




Thank you so much cremel!!


----------



## Hermezzy

mygoodies said:


> Picked up these 2 cuties at CDG airport last wk.
> Citizen Twill in Blue Hydra. Love that BLUE so much!
> View attachment 3367480
> 
> The silk inside is so pretty too!
> View attachment 3367481
> 
> 
> Micro Rivale Rose Jaipur [emoji179]
> View attachment 3367482
> 
> View attachment 3367483
> 
> 
> I was initially looking for Bolide 27 but none in stock. Tried on a Roulis 23. Liked the style more than I thought I would!


Incredible.  To me there is no other blue that can match hydra...truly a spectacular hue


----------



## Hermezzy

ssv003 said:


> Visited my old SA at her new store and found these beautiful pieces. Kelly medium wallet in Epsom blue atoll and enamel bracelet. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3367726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367732


I just love blue atoll...there's something so unique and so deep about it. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you cremel&ehy (lovely horsey charms!) for your nice compliments. Also want to thank all tpfers sharing beautiful pics in this tread. It's such a comfort for me. No H store in my country...so primitive.


----------



## ssv003

Hermezzy said:


> I just love blue atoll...there's something so unique and so deep about it. Congrats!!!!




I agree! I never knew I loved it so much until I saw it for the first time in person. It's so bright and gorgeous! Thank you so so much!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ssv003 said:


> Visited my old SA at her new store and found these beautiful pieces. Kelly medium wallet in Epsom blue atoll and enamel bracelet. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3367726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367732



*ssv*, that bleu atoll just reads so FRESH and with a great pop to it! Very enabling, hmmm, maybe I need bleu atoll in my life? 

Congrats, lovely purchases!


----------



## Prada Prince

I was walking past the Hermes Sloane Street boutique while walking home, and contemplating whether I should go in. Before I could decide, my SA spotted me and pulled the door open, beckoning me in. 

He was so sweet and presented me with a bouquet to commemorate the RHS Chelsea Flower Show! 

He also found me a little something-something that I've been searching for a while...


----------



## PIPET83

Helloooo everyone. I need your help... My sa offered me a B40 in Orange fau and gold with GH it is a SO that the client dont want. But i have a b40 in Orange hermes.. What should i do.. The shade of Orange its different... I should buy it? Or let it go? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## chubbyshopper

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo everyone. I need your help... My sa offered me a B40 in Orange fau and gold with GH it is a SO that the client dont want. But i have a b40 in Orange hermes.. What should i do.. The shade of Orange its different... I should buy it? Or let it go? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


Imo Too alike, so I would pass


----------



## SandySummer

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo everyone. I need your help... My sa offered me a B40 in Orange fau and gold with GH it is a SO that the client dont want. But i have a b40 in Orange hermes.. What should i do.. The shade of Orange its different... I should buy it? Or let it go? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]




Way too similar. I could pass


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo everyone. I need your help... My sa offered me a B40 in Orange fau and gold with GH it is a SO that the client dont want. But i have a b40 in Orange hermes.. What should i do.. The shade of Orange its different... I should buy it? Or let it go? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]



Hmm, if they both weren't B40s, I would say buy immediately but the sizes are the same so I would probably pass unless you want to edit your orange B40 from your collection. Love the new orange fau color. Let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## tabbi001

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo everyone. I need your help... My sa offered me a B40 in Orange fau and gold with GH it is a SO that the client dont want. But i have a b40 in Orange hermes.. What should i do.. The shade of Orange its different... I should buy it? Or let it go? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]



Maybe you could compare your orange b40 with the feu SO?if you like the SO better, you could always sell your b40.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tabbi001 said:


> Maybe you could compare your orange b40 with the feu SO?if you like the SO better, you could always sell your b40.



Exactly what I would do, *tabbi*!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo everyone. I need your help... My sa offered me a B40 in Orange fau and gold with GH it is a SO that the client dont want. But i have a b40 in Orange hermes.. What should i do.. The shade of Orange its different... I should buy it? Or let it go? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]



Feu and H orange are so different. I prefer Feu and I also prefer a SO :giggles:
I would take the SO and sell your orange.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weibandy said:


> Marche du Zambeze.  So pleased with it.



Love it dear and your tying skills are super impressive sheesh loooooove that look!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ssv003 said:


> Visited my old SA at her new store and found these beautiful pieces. Kelly medium wallet in Epsom blue atoll and enamel bracelet. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3367726
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367732



gorgeous!!!


----------



## ayc

Prada Prince said:


> I was walking past the Hermes Sloane Street boutique while walking home, and contemplating whether I should go in. Before I could decide, my SA spotted me and pulled the door open, beckoning me in.
> 
> He was so sweet and presented me with a bouquet to commemorate the RHS Chelsea Flower Show!
> 
> He also found me a little something-something that I've been searching for a while...
> 
> View attachment 3368195



that is so sweet of your SA!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA surprised me with this absolute beauty last Friday! She's a Constance 24 in Blue Saphir Epsom with GHW!!! I don't live near a store so I had my sister go pick it up and they shipped it to me. Never seen such a pretty bag. Can't wait to use her for date night!  resents First bag I've gotten from a boutique!



Dang I wish my SA would surprise me with a Constance! How fabulous is that dear!!! Gold hw is just glowing !!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mcpro said:


> Went to the store yesterday,  omg H is addicting !!
> 
> View attachment 3366807
> View attachment 3366808
> View attachment 3366809
> 
> View attachment 3366810
> 
> View attachment 3366813



Addicting yes!!!
But won't u look fabulous with all your matchy-matchy H!
So fun!


----------



## ayc

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo everyone. I need your help... My sa offered me a B40 in Orange fau and gold with GH it is a SO that the client dont want. But i have a b40 in Orange hermes.. What should i do.. The shade of Orange its different... I should buy it? Or let it go? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]



hmm... very very similar .. go take it look first


----------



## weibandy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love it dear and your tying skills are super impressive sheesh loooooove that look!



Thank you so much!  I got lucky in the way this one tied.  Maybe each scarf has a way it "wants" to be tied?  

I really love Zambeze though and when it first arrived it did not immediately spark my desire.  But suddenly.....i had to have this one!


----------



## ssv003

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *ssv*, that bleu atoll just reads so FRESH and with a great pop to it! Very enabling, hmmm, maybe I need bleu atoll in my life?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, lovely purchases!




Thank you so much, Vigee! I honestly wasn't a fan of the color until I finally saw it in person. Fresh is the right word. Thank you again!



Israeli_Flava said:


> gorgeous!!!




Thank you so much, Israeli_Flava!!


----------



## c18027

weibandy said:


> Marche du Zambeze.  So pleased with it.


Wow -- beautiful!  What knot is that?


----------



## PIPET83

Hi. Thank you for your response.. Which one do you prefer


----------



## Sarah_sarah

PIPET83 said:


> Hi. Thank you for your response.. Which one do you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368675
> View attachment 3368678
> View attachment 3368682




Which one makes you happier? Are there special memories your older bag holds? I like both. The new orange is a favorite of mine and I like the SO. So I would go with the SO. If you can keep both, then do that.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> Hi. Thank you for your response.. Which one do you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368675
> View attachment 3368678
> View attachment 3368682



Yay looks like u bought the SO... I def prefer the SO dear!! Super love the gold accenting with ghw on a man!!! This is amazing for u SERIOUSLY! Wear with some gold H sandals and belt! U will look amazing!!


----------



## renet

PIPET83 said:


> Hi. Thank you for your response.. Which one do you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368675
> View attachment 3368678
> View attachment 3368682




Preferred the SO in feu.  Is a dual color SO from the picture?


----------



## PIPET83

Sarah_sarah said:


> Which one makes you happier? Are there special memories your older bag holds? I like both. The new orange is a favorite of mine and I like the SO. So I would go with the SO. If you can keep both, then do that.




I love both and i can keep both. You are right.. I cant imagine giving one. Both are gorgeous.. Thank you, you told me what i want to hear... Maybe it is because Im feeling guilty to be H addict.. I dont know why... [emoji26] jeje thank you for your words.


----------



## PIPET83

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yay looks like u bought the SO... I def prefer the SO dear!! Super love the gold accenting with ghw on a man!!! This is amazing for u SERIOUSLY! Wear with some gold H sandals and belt! U will look amazing!!




Yes My name is Erik and i am H addict.. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji26]. You are right thank you for your advise. I think i will keep both for a while and them maybe i can decide..[emoji7][emoji8][emoji1376][emoji112]&#127997;


----------



## PIPET83

renet said:


> Preferred the SO in feu.  Is a dual color SO from the picture?




Yes, it is gold with feu and GH.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> Yes My name is Erik and i am H addict.. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji26]. You are right thank you for your advise. I think i will keep both for a while and them maybe i can decide..[emoji7][emoji8][emoji1376][emoji112]&#127997;



Yes welcome to the land of the addicts hunny! But I loooove your new SO and I think u will keep that one.... no doubt! Tooooo special to part with and so _not_ basic.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

PIPET83 said:


> I love both and i can keep both. You are right.. I cant imagine giving one. Both are gorgeous.. Thank you, you told me what i want to hear... Maybe it is because Im feeling guilty to be H addict.. I dont know why... [emoji26] jeje thank you for your words.




Enjoy the SO, I really like it. Maybe as time passes you will see if you are not using one bag and then can decide. Maybe you will use both. But certainly don't sell one now as your heart loves them both. 
We are fortunate to have our bags. But please enjoy the SO. You are not the only H addict. [emoji5][emoji178][emoji259]


----------



## honhon

PIPET83 said:


> Hi. Thank you for your response.. Which one do you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368675
> View attachment 3368678
> View attachment 3368682


i have recently cleaned up my B/K collection and i believe in "intense love" paid to few chosen pieces. i am a proud addict myself too, and my collection got bigger and crowded. i understand you so deep that it hurts, every H pieces are beautiful and different, but we can't have it all. good luck with your choice  (i prefer to keep the SO)


----------



## MSO13

PIPET83 said:


> Hi. Thank you for your response.. Which one do you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368675
> View attachment 3368678
> View attachment 3368682




Congratulations, I don't normally like Bi color exteriors but this one really works. it's gorgeous, masculine and fun! Don't give up your classic orange just yet though, wait to see if you reach for both.


----------



## Princess D

PIPET83 said:


> Hi. Thank you for your response.. Which one do you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368675
> View attachment 3368678
> View attachment 3368682




IMO they are different enough.  I'd keep both.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PIPET83

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes welcome to the land of the addicts hunny! But I loooove your new SO and I think u will keep that one.... no doubt! Tooooo special to part with and so _not_ basic.




Thank you for your time, you make me feel much better.. I keeping both. [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## PIPET83

Sarah_sarah said:


> Enjoy the SO, I really like it. Maybe as time passes you will see if you are not using one bag and then can decide. Maybe you will use both. But certainly don't sell one now as your heart loves them both.
> We are fortunate to have our bags. But please enjoy the SO. You are not the only H addict. [emoji5][emoji178][emoji259]




[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120] thank you.  You are right. I will enjoy both.


----------



## PIPET83

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congratulations, I don't normally like Bi color exteriors but this one really works. it's gorgeous, masculine and fun! Don't give up your classic orange just yet though, wait to see if you reach for both.




Thats what im thinking in certain way this combo works.. [emoji120] thank you


----------



## PIPET83

honhon said:


> i have recently cleaned up my B/K collection and i believe in "intense love" paid to few chosen pieces. i am a proud addict myself too, and my collection got bigger and crowded. i understand you so deep that it hurts, every H pieces are beautiful and different, but we can't have it all. good luck with your choice  (i prefer to keep the SO)




Yeah you are right.. It hurts jaja. But maybe in the future i will clean up My collection..[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## PIPET83

Princess D said:


> IMO they are different enough.  I'd keep both.  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




You are right, Im keeping both.[emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji7]. Thank you.


----------



## weibandy

c18027 said:


> Wow -- beautiful!  What knot is that?



Thanks very much!  I layered the scarf like a fan and then tied it with on in a simple fold over.  Very easy - just an experiment


----------



## cremel

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo everyone. I need your help... My sa offered me a B40 in Orange fau and gold with GH it is a SO that the client dont want. But i have a b40 in Orange hermes.. What should i do.. The shade of Orange its different... I should buy it? Or let it go? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]




I would pass. But the SO color makes me have second thoughts.


----------



## cremel

PIPET83 said:


> Helloooo everyone. I need your help... My sa offered me a B40 in Orange fau and gold with GH it is a SO that the client dont want. But i have a b40 in Orange hermes.. What should i do.. The shade of Orange its different... I should buy it? Or let it go? [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]




And I rejected a Red B with gold HW before because of the leather. I have been regretful for that decision. Enjoy it since you bought it.


----------



## nerimanna

Luluguinnessgal said:


> These are gorgeous! Lucky you!


thank you


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PIPET83 said:


> I love both and i can keep both. You are right.. I cant imagine giving one. Both are gorgeous.. Thank you, you told me what i want to hear... Maybe it is because Im feeling guilty to be H addict.. I dont know why... [emoji26] jeje thank you for your words.



Keep BOTH, really. After seeing them side by side I fear that you will have a grave case of seller's remorse if you edit either one. 
They are very unique Bs, not very similar at all, *PIPET*. The SO is spectacular of course, lucky you.


----------



## treschictx

I'd keep both! They're different enough that I think you'd be able to still get good use out of both [emoji4]


----------



## shoes4ever

Loving my new CDC in Bleu Paon


----------



## ssv003

shoes4ever said:


> Loving my new CDC in Bleu Paon




Stunning!! Love the color! Enjoy


----------



## PIPET83

My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?


----------



## doves75

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289




Again...it's gorgeous. If I have the [emoji385][emoji385] and I love it, I'd take it home with me. Let us know what you decide PIPET83 /Eric )


----------



## MSO13

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289



OMG, this is so stunning!!! Gris Paris Matte Gator with Gold? Are you going to buy it????


----------



## Kkho

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289




Omg PIPET!! That is absolutely gorgeous!! You are so so lucky. Saw your new SO bag in the SO thread and now this!!! Omg!! I will grab this without a blink of an eye!! 
Pls let us know whether you bought it.. Absolutely gorgeous!! I'm so so so jealous!


----------



## OhManolo

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289




This is so gorgeous! This made me squeal with delight! lol. Do tell us what you decide. Good luck!!!


----------



## glamourbag

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289


Breathtaking


----------



## glamourbag

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289





shoes4ever said:


> Loving my new CDC in Bleu Paon


BP is so pretty. Congratulations.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289



Get it!!  You may never see one like it again!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289



That doesn't look like a pic inside the boutique... I'm guessing you grabbed it &#127882;&#127881;&#127882;&#127881;


----------



## csetcos

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289




Omg- I'm completely in love with this gray beauty!!!


----------



## Princess D

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289




Yes!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

What color is that?? Such a beautiful grey!!!!


----------



## ferrip

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289



STUNNING!!! Congrats!!! What color is it?


----------



## cremel

Oh my goodness. Pipet, You sure have first class SA!!! We just enjoyed your SO![emoji7][emoji7]are you getting this baby!! It's absolutely stunning!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## cremel

shoes4ever said:


> Loving my new CDC in Bleu Paon




This is a lovely blue! Congrats ![emoji3]


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289


Magisterial...mesmerizing.  Sheer poetry.  Love it--


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you all, it is beautiful[emoji7][emoji7] Im going to the boutique until wednesday. The color is gris tourturelle.


----------



## PIPET83

cremel said:


> Oh my goodness. Pipet, You sure have first class SA!!! We just enjoyed your SO![emoji7][emoji7]are you getting this baby!! It's absolutely stunning!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji126][emoji126]




Yes, he is amaizing he is a very kind SM.. He really take care of me.. On thursday we have the opening for the festival Hermes open Doors.. And all the boutiques have a lot of stock.. He is in charge of the biggest Hermes store in México.. So i think he really gets good hermes goodies..


----------



## cremel

PIPET83 said:


> Yes, he is amaizing he is a very kind SM.. He really take care of me.. On thursday we have the opening for the festival Hermes open Doors.. And all the boutiques have a lot of stock.. He is in charge of the biggest Hermes store in México.. So i think he really gets good hermes goodies..




Ah! Thanks for the reply! I wish we had such a store in US[emoji3]

What is the festival Hermes open doors?


----------



## bagidiotic

PIPET83 said:


> Hi. Thank you for your response.. Which one do you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368675
> View attachment 3368678
> View attachment 3368682





PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289


2 stunning bags in a row
This is better than orgasm
Multiple climax
Congrats


----------



## PIPET83

cremel said:


> Ah! Thanks for the reply! I wish we had such a store in US[emoji3]
> 
> What is the festival Hermes open doors?




Here is a link of Vogue.. Hope you can understand it.
http://m.vogue.mx/agenda/cultura/ar...-parque-lincoln-polanco-ciudad-de-mexico/6154


----------



## PIPET83

bagidiotic said:


> 2 stunning bags in a row
> This is better than orgasm
> Multiple climax
> Congrats




Thank you..[emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Kkho

bagidiotic said:


> 2 stunning bags in a row
> This is better than orgasm
> Multiple climax
> Congrats




You are hilarious bagidiotic.


----------



## cremel

PIPET83 said:


> Here is a link of Vogue.. Hope you can understand it.
> http://m.vogue.mx/agenda/cultura/ar...-parque-lincoln-polanco-ciudad-de-mexico/6154




Thank you! Got some help to translate from my husband. Too bad we won't go to Mexico until November.


----------



## Stansy

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289


 
I have died and gone to Hermès heaven!


----------



## aosyd

I got home with this beautiful&#65292;kelly25 feu with GHW&#65292;thank you for let me share


----------



## 26Alexandra

aosyd said:


> I got home with this beautiful&#65292;kelly25 feu with GHW&#65292;thank you for let me share




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

aosyd said:


> I got home with this beautiful&#65292;kelly25 feu with GHW&#65292;thank you for let me share




Congrats. We are almost bag twins. Mine is PHW. You will love the colour and get lots of use of it. [emoji259][emoji254]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289




Oh wow. How lucky you are [emoji166][emoji178]. I would love a black with PHW or a Rouge H with GHW. I like the colour and the GHW. If b40 in croc is what you love, grab it. I am guessing you already did.


----------



## aosyd

26Alexandra said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you&#65281;


----------



## aosyd

Sarah_sarah said:


> Congrats. We are almost bag twins. Mine is PHW. You will love the colour and get lots of use of it. [emoji259][emoji254]



Thank you&#65281;Still feel the size a little bit smaller  than what i normally use


----------



## ehy12

aosyd said:


> I got home with this beautiful&#65292;kelly25 feu with GHW&#65292;thank you for let me share


This is so stunning!!! I would love to see a action pic!!!


----------



## lovetheduns

Everyone has some very lovely goodies! I have a scarf coming to me (a New Springs one that I have wanted for awhile). So I love watching all of the goodies show up for others.


----------



## renet

My new Bolide 35 in TC, Bleu Izmir.  Very under radar bag and I like it this way!  Color is amusing under different lighting.


----------



## hbr

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289




O. M. G. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mp4

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289



Seriously stunning!!!!!


----------



## cremel

aosyd said:


> I got home with this beautiful&#65292;kelly25 feu with GHW&#65292;thank you for let me share




Congrats! Beautiful K!


----------



## cremel

bagidiotic said:


> 2 stunning bags in a row
> This is better than orgasm
> Multiple climax
> Congrats




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

aosyd said:


> Thank you&#65281;Still feel the size a little bit smaller  than what i normally use




I was a big bag size kind of gal. With a bit of maneuvering it fits a good amount. You will see.  [emoji178]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

renet said:


> My new Bolide 35 in TC, Bleu Izmir.  Very under radar bag and I like it this way!  Color is amusing under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3370343
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370346
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370349




I really like it. And the colour is great under different settings of light. You choose well. Suits you and I would have also chosen BI. Congrats. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

renet said:


> My new Bolide 35 in TC, Bleu Izmir.  Very under radar bag and I like it this way!  Color is amusing under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3370343
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370346
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370349



Major congrats, *renet* ~ love bleu izmir, it is such a chameleon color and so very special.


----------



## clu13

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG those are so pretty! Is that the patent Epsom?




Thank you - they are patent Epsom 



cremel said:


> Beautiful shoes!!! This is a new color?




My SA in Madrid said the color is new for winter - which was kind of humorous since it was scorching hot in Spain. He said they had just arrived the day before. 




atelierforward said:


> LOVE these!!




Thank you very much


----------



## Sickgrl13

My new-to-me 90 cm Pythagore moussie. Amazed at how different this moussie feels compared to recent seasons, more crisp and solid.


----------



## renet

Sarah_sarah said:


> I really like it. And the colour is great under different settings of light. You choose well. Suits you and I would have also chosen BI. Congrats. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]




Thank you very much!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats, *renet* ~ love bleu izmir, it is such a chameleon color and so very special.




Thank you very much!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Sickgrl13 said:


> My new-to-me 90 cm Pythagore moussie. Amazed at how different this moussie feels compared to recent seasons, more crisp and solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370546




I love it with your croc CDC. Good to know how they feel as I am all about the texture and feeling.


----------



## Love_Couture

Sickgrl13 said:


> My new-to-me 90 cm Pythagore moussie. Amazed at how different this moussie feels compared to recent seasons, more crisp and solid.



Beautiful scarf!  And love your CDC!


----------



## Love_Couture

PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289



This is an absolute beauty!!!  Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sickgrl13 said:


> My new-to-me 90 cm Pythagore moussie. Amazed at how different this moussie feels compared to recent seasons, more crisp and solid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370546



Congrats, *Sickgrl* and your Pythagore 90cm moussie is perfect with your CDC!


----------



## Freckles1

Got this beauty at a fantastic resale boutique in Paris last night. 
She is 26 years old and in pristine condition. 
Black box K32 with ghw


Merci and Bonsoir!!!


----------



## cremel

renet said:


> My new Bolide 35 in TC, Bleu Izmir.  Very under radar bag and I like it this way!  Color is amusing under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3370343
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370346
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370349




Beautiful choice! Congrats[emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## Marly

Hello everyone! I've been around TPF for a long time but only recently have been slooooowly stepping over to join you wonderful Hermes Lovers! (Don't know why it took me so long!) I just purchased a Virevolte Bag in Blue Indigo/Bleu in smooshy swift/clemence. She's beautifully made, yet casual and under the radar...and we've been together constantly since Friday!


----------



## Kyokei

Booties!


----------



## ehy12

Kyokei said:


> Booties!
> 
> View attachment 3370937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370938


I love these booties!!! I bought the tan ones!!!


----------



## Kyokei

ehy12 said:


> I love these booties!!! I bought the tan ones!!!




I am thinking about going back for the tan ones too!! It was a tough decision!


----------



## ehy12

Kyokei said:


> I am thinking about going back for the tan ones too!! It was a tough decision!


Ill enable you...these are so cute!!


----------



## Kyokei

ehy12 said:


> Ill enable you...these are so cute!!




So cute!!! I took a picture in them too. I love them!!!


----------



## ehy12

Kyokei said:


> So cute!!! I took a picture in them too. I love them!!!


They are the perfect fall boots! But i love the perforated black ones too!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

renet said:


> My new Bolide 35 in TC, Bleu Izmir.  Very under radar bag and I like it this way!  Color is amusing under different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3370343
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370344
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370345
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370346
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370349


This is a fabulous color and shape bag..I love the blues in TC.  Congrats dear


----------



## trishaluvslv

Ok, this is officially my first "pink" post and acquisition....you are all the ultimate enablers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Rose lipstick chevre bastia with bougainvillea lisse gator cdc and my already LOVED Rodeo in Orange Poppy


----------



## renet

trishaluvslv said:


> This is a fabulous color and shape bag..I love the blues in TC.  Congrats dear



Thank you! 

Yes, Bolide was never in my H list but after getting it, i love it and in a fabulous color.


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> Booties!
> 
> View attachment 3370937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370938




Superb booties![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

trishaluvslv said:


> Ok, this is officially my first "pink" post and acquisition....you are all the ultimate enablers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose lipstick chevre bastia with bougainvillea lisse gator cdc and my already LOVED Rodeo in Orange Poppy




Congrats! Love your new brackets and the charm![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Freckles1

Kyokei said:


> Booties!
> 
> View attachment 3370937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370938




Love these Kyokei!


----------



## renet

trishaluvslv said:


> Ok, this is officially my first "pink" post and acquisition....you are all the ultimate enablers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose lipstick chevre bastia with bougainvillea lisse gator cdc and my already LOVED Rodeo in Orange Poppy




Congrats!  Lovely pinks!


----------



## PIPET83

Twilies for my
New SO B40 also new..[emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

trishaluvslv said:


> Ok, this is officially my first "pink" post and acquisition....you are all the ultimate enablers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose lipstick chevre bastia with bougainvillea lisse gator cdc and my already LOVED Rodeo in Orange Poppy



I'm so proud of you... My pretty pink princess &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## jacquies

love these

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BellaCC

jacquies said:


> love these
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




Are they comfy? I think I want a pair.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jacquies said:


> love these
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Those are def cute!!! Now let's see ur SO


----------



## jacquies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Those are def cute!!! Now let's see ur SO


I can't get there until tomorrow. My ac is out and getting fixed today. Also, my sa is off today, and I really want him to be there!


----------



## jacquies

BellaCC said:


> Are they comfy? I think I want a pair.


Yes very comfy, and walkable. I am planning on taking them to Tokyo this week.


----------



## DreamingPink

ANNIEBABY said:


> View attachment 3347393
> 
> View attachment 3347394
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new love[emoji254] She is a rose sakura b25




Congrats on your gorgeous B! 
And I love the twillies! May I ask if they are also recent buys? Would you have the name or ref code by any chance ? Thank you so much!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so proud of you... My pretty pink princess &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


Lol.....even this old gal can be girly.. ...I'm not a true pale pink girl....but the rose lipstick. .it's got that pinky Orange neon thing going....I love it


----------



## Blueberry12

Micro Rivale Bracelet:


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Freckles1 said:


> Got this beauty at a fantastic resale boutique in Paris last night.
> She is 26 years old and in pristine condition.
> Black box K32 with ghw
> View attachment 3370809
> 
> Merci and Bonsoir!!!


Name/ address of resale boutique please? Clearly you are happy with your purchase, so I assume you would recommend- -
Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

Marly said:


> Hello everyone! I've been around TPF for a long time but only recently have been slooooowly stepping over to join you wonderful Hermes Lovers! (Don't know why it took me so long!) I just purchased a Virevolte Bag in Blue Indigo/Bleu in smooshy swift/clemence. She's beautifully made, yet casual and under the radar...and we've been together constantly since Friday!


Looks wonderful on you- congrats and welcome to the rabbit hole that is Hermes!


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> Twilies for my
> New SO B40 also new..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371275


That B...the colors...the twillies...it is a symphony of beguiling sensory overload!  Just magnificent! CONGRATS!


----------



## tabbi001

jacquies said:


> love these
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Those are very beautiful shoes! May i know the name?


----------



## jacquies

tabbi001 said:


> Those are very beautiful shoes! May i know the name?


I don't remember, but they are on the us website.

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tabbi001

jacquies said:


> I don't remember, but they are on the us website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Ok thanks! Congrats they really look beautiful &#128516;


----------



## Serva1

Freckles1 said:


> Got this beauty at a fantastic resale boutique in Paris last night.
> She is 26 years old and in pristine condition.
> Black box K32 with ghw
> View attachment 3370809
> 
> Merci and Bonsoir!!!




This is gorgeous Freckles &#10084;&#65039; dreaming of a vintage BBK


----------



## Serva1

Blueberry12 said:


> Micro Rivale Bracelet:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371613
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371614




Congrats on a beautiful bracelet [emoji170]


----------



## Blueberry12

Serva1 said:


> Congrats on a beautiful bracelet [emoji170]



Thank you!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Been trying to avoid the boutique but there's only so much H a gal can resist. Been shopping the resellers, focusing on designs and formats I've missed out of since joining the orange side only a few years ago. 

Here's my first plisse Bonsai (and we all know, probably not the last!)


----------



## EmileH

Sickgrl13 said:


> Been trying to avoid the boutique but there's only so much H a gal can resist. Been shopping the resellers, focusing on designs and formats I've missed out of since joining the orange side only a few years ago.
> 
> Here's my first plisse Bonsai (and we all know, probably not the last!)
> 
> View attachment 3372107




That's so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Sickgrl13

The madness just doesn't stop!  Just got delivered: Coupons Indiennes. Now I'm thinking a Macassar gator CDC will look just the thing with the scarf.


----------



## 162.1.1.1

Hello,

My First purchase at the Hermes boutique in Amsterdam. also my first hermes purchase ever . its a small piece, maybe in the end of the year i will purchase a ring. for now i have to save some money first .

I'm new here on this side of the purse forum, my name is Ron, i live in the netherlands, 

Here is a picture of what i've bought today.


----------



## shoes4ever

trishaluvslv said:


> Ok, this is officially my first "pink" post and acquisition....you are all the ultimate enablers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose lipstick chevre bastia with bougainvillea lisse gator cdc and my already LOVED Rodeo in Orange Poppy



Stunning CDC - congrats!



Kyokei said:


> Booties!
> 
> View attachment 3370937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370938



Kyokei those booties are so chic.



aosyd said:


> I got home with this beautiful&#65292;kelly25 feu with GHW&#65292;thank you for let me share


Congrats! Such a pretty, happy hue.



PIPET83 said:


> My boutique got neeew babys. This is the only B40... It is goergous... What do you think.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369289


OMG


----------



## shoes4ever

Poppy Orange CDC - couldn't resist this bright cheery color


----------



## Txoceangirl

Sickgrl13 said:


> Been trying to avoid the boutique but there's only so much H a gal can resist. Been shopping the resellers, focusing on designs and formats I've missed out of since joining the orange side only a few years ago.
> 
> Here's my first plisse Bonsai (and we all know, probably not the last!)
> 
> View attachment 3372107







Sickgrl13 said:


> The madness just doesn't stop!  Just got delivered: Coupons Indiennes. Now I'm thinking a Macassar gator CDC will look just the thing with the scarf.
> View attachment 3372127




Beautiful scarves and I agree, a Macassar CDC in gator is next on your list. 


Happy happy Poppy! Love!



shoes4ever said:


> Poppy Orange CDC - couldn't resist this bright cheery color


----------



## Txoceangirl

162.1.1.1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My First purchase at the Hermes boutique in Amsterdam. also my first hermes purchase ever . its a small piece, maybe in the end of the year i will purchase a ring. for now i have to save some money first .
> 
> I'm new here on this side of the purse forum, my name is Ron, i live in the netherlands,
> 
> Here is a picture of what i've bought today.




Welcome, Ron!  What a great way to start down the slippery orange slope.  Love your choice!


----------



## amanpuri

Hai may I know there is one Hermes boutique in Europe with a red-brick wall in the courtyard. Anyone can advise which boutique is this? Thank you.


----------



## feeefeee

Just bought a constance compact wallet in rose confetti.  The color is beautiful!


----------



## renet

feeefeee said:


> Just bought a constance compact wallet in rose confetti.  The color is beautiful!




Congrats!  Beautiful!


----------



## shiba

Chaine d'ancre MM bracelet to go with the PM necklace. Still undecided on the sizing, it is a bit too long - website descriptions are not helpful but the choice here is limited. 

A vintage Tout en Carre 2006 Bali Barret (I believe this is the design) in red and black, bow tie scarf. Though it looks more like an ascot to me. Either way it could be worn as a neck scarf or used like a twilly but with fat tails.


----------



## csetcos

Sickgrl13 said:


> The madness just doesn't stop!  Just got delivered: Coupons Indiennes. Now I'm thinking a Macassar gator CDC will look just the thing with the scarf.
> View attachment 3372127




I just have to say- I completely agree.  I am obsessed with my Macassar CDC, GHW, large scales!!!  Not that in enabling you... [emoji5]



162.1.1.1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My First purchase at the Hermes boutique in Amsterdam. also my first hermes purchase ever . its a small piece, maybe in the end of the year i will purchase a ring. for now i have to save some money first .
> 
> I'm new here on this side of the purse forum, my name is Ron, i live in the netherlands,
> 
> Here is a picture of what i've bought today.




A warm welcome to you, Ron! We all got started in this crazy orange world with a memorable purchase- very excited for you!



shoes4ever said:


> Poppy Orange CDC - couldn't resist this bright cheery color




Love!  Nice choice!  Swift?



feeefeee said:


> Just bought a constance compact wallet in rose confetti.  The color is beautiful!




Great find! I totally want a Constance compact!


----------



## shoes4ever

csetcos said:


> Love!  Nice choice!  Swift?



Thank You csetcos. It is Epsom - sadly they only had this option. No swift or gator.


----------



## mp4

Kyokei said:


> Booties!
> 
> View attachment 3370937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370938



Love these!  I have the high top sneakers in this pattern.


----------



## Hermezzy

162.1.1.1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My First purchase at the Hermes boutique in Amsterdam. also my first hermes purchase ever . its a small piece, maybe in the end of the year i will purchase a ring. for now i have to save some money first .
> 
> I'm new here on this side of the purse forum, my name is Ron, i live in the netherlands,
> 
> Here is a picture of what i've bought today.


Very cute! Welcome to Hermes! It is a wonderful world and we are thrilled to have another fan.


----------



## periogirl28

feeefeee said:


> Just bought a constance compact wallet in rose confetti.  The color is beautiful!




Very pretty indeed! Congrats!


----------



## Blueberry12

Kelly Double Tour in Anemone


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

b30 rouge tomate in clemence with orange poppy pm rodeo


----------



## renet

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3373106
> 
> b30 rouge tomate in clemence with orange poppy pm rodeo




Very gorgeous bag you have!  
Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

feeefeee said:


> Just bought a constance compact wallet in rose confetti.  The color is beautiful!



Beautiful color and lucky find!



Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3373092
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Double Tour in Anemone



Love KDT in Anemone!




Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3373106
> 
> b30 rouge tomate in clemence with orange poppy pm rodeo



Stunning!  Wow!


----------



## doves75

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3373106
> 
> b30 rouge tomate in clemence with orange poppy pm rodeo




What cute bag!! And I just acquired your rodeo's bigger brother )


----------



## doves75

These are my little loot from H. ) 








Btw, you guys need to try the new Rhubarbe. I love the smell. LJDML is totally my fav.


----------



## cremel

feeefeee said:


> Just bought a constance compact wallet in rose confetti.  The color is beautiful!




It's absolutely beautiful! Congrats ![emoji7]


----------



## cremel

doves75 said:


> These are my little loot from H. )
> 
> View attachment 3373551
> 
> View attachment 3373552
> 
> View attachment 3373554
> 
> 
> Btw, you guys need to try the new Rhubarbe. I love the smell. LJDML is totally my fav.




Very pretty color of the belt!!!! Congrats! [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## cremel

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3373106
> 
> b30 rouge tomate in clemence with orange poppy pm rodeo




Wow beautiful piece! Love the cats twilly and the charm too! Congrats![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3373092
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Double Tour in Anemone




Lovely bracelets ! Congrats ![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## cremel

jacquies said:


> love these
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




These are lovely shoes, look great with your toe polish too.  Congrats[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## doves75

cremel said:


> Very pretty color of the belt!!!! Congrats! [emoji255][emoji255]




Thank you cremel )


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I got a call and thought it was Lindy or Kelly. It was Evelyne TPM in Blue Paon. I have Evelyne TPM in Blue Colvert so skipped, but saw this on display and got it instead. My second Picotin. Blue Hydra 22.


----------



## EmileH

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got a call and thought it was Lindy or Kelly. It was Evelyne TPM in Blue Paon. I have Evelyne TPM in Blue Colvert so skipped, but saw this on display and got it instead. My second Picotin. Blue Hydra 22.




Congrats. Twins on the bleu hydra pico. I think you made a good decision. It's a very pretty and versatile color.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats. Twins on the bleu hydra pico. I think you made a good decision. It's a very pretty and versatile color.



Thanks! I fell for the color immediately. Plus I love blue.


----------



## Hermezzy

doves75 said:


> These are my little loot from H. )
> 
> View attachment 3373551
> 
> View attachment 3373552
> 
> View attachment 3373554
> 
> 
> Btw, you guys need to try the new Rhubarbe. I love the smell. LJDML is totally my fav.


Agreed on the Eau de Rhubarbe Ecarlate---it's just delicious!  You have a fantastic haul there!  Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got a call and thought it was Lindy or Kelly. It was Evelyne TPM in Blue Paon. I have Evelyne TPM in Blue Colvert so skipped, but saw this on display and got it instead. My second Picotin. Blue Hydra 22.


One can never go wrong with that mesmerizing and jaw-dropping bleu hydra...it never fails to make me stare.  It's gorgeous on the picotin!  Brava!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hermezzy said:


> One can never go wrong with that mesmerizing and jaw-dropping bleu hydra...it never fails to make me stare.  It's gorgeous on the picotin!  Brava!



Thanks, your so right.


----------



## trishaluvslv

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3373106
> 
> b30 rouge tomate in clemence with orange poppy pm rodeo


Oooh, this is fantastic....it helps so much when you pair items for color comparison[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## MotoChiq

DBF surprised me for my birthday with a gift from Vegas


----------



## Oryx816

MotoChiq said:


> DBF surprised me for my birthday with a gift from Vegas
> View attachment 3373804




Lovely!  Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## MotoChiq

Oryx816 said:


> Lovely!  Congrats and happy birthday!


Thank you Oryx816!


----------



## Blueberry12

cremel said:


> Lovely bracelets ! Congrats ![emoji3][emoji3]



Thanx.


----------



## cremel

MotoChiq said:


> DBF surprised me for my birthday with a gift from Vegas
> View attachment 3373804




Happy birthday!! It's a wonderful gift. [emoji512][emoji512]


----------



## cremel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got a call and thought it was Lindy or Kelly. It was Evelyne TPM in Blue Paon. I have Evelyne TPM in Blue Colvert so skipped, but saw this on display and got it instead. My second Picotin. Blue Hydra 22.




Love this color! Great choice. Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.



Yay! I know a few have received this but I remember you fell for this immediately at the accessories launch. Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Yay! I know a few have received this but I remember you fell for this immediately at the accessories launch. Congrats!



Thanks, you have such a great memory, *periogirl*. 

This Medor Picnic Cuff blinded me as soon as I saw the editorial pics of it ~ truly love at first sight.


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, you have such a great memory, *periogirl*.
> 
> This Medor Picnic Cuff blinded me as soon as I saw the editorial pics of it ~ truly love at first sight.



I remember us debating whether it would be comfy on! Fabulous on you, perfect for Summer! &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> I remember us debating whether it would be comfy on! Fabulous on you, perfect for Summer! &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;



It is so well made and only H could pull this off, quite light and very comfy!


----------



## tabbi001

My birthday was a week ago and I'm still buying myself presents!!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Nahreen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.




What a nice bracelet for summer.


----------



## Nahreen

tabbi001 said:


> My birthday was a week ago and I'm still buying myself presents!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Good for you. I will follow your lead when I turn 40 in July[emoji41]


----------



## lynne_ross

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.



This is beautiful and unique! Congrats!


----------



## tabbi001

Nahreen said:


> Good for you. I will follow your lead when I turn 40 in July[emoji41]



That's the spirit! Let us know what you'll get!&#128518;


----------



## megt10

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3373092
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Double Tour in Anemone


So pretty. Great colors.


Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3373106
> 
> b30 rouge tomate in clemence with orange poppy pm rodeo


In love with the color of this bag! Congratulations.


doves75 said:


> These are my little loot from H. )
> 
> View attachment 3373551
> 
> View attachment 3373552
> 
> View attachment 3373554
> 
> 
> Btw, you guys need to try the new Rhubarbe. I love the smell.* LJDML is totally my fav*.


Mine too.


----------



## megt10

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got a call and thought it was Lindy or Kelly. It was Evelyne TPM in Blue Paon. I have Evelyne TPM in Blue Colvert so skipped, but saw this on display and got it instead. My second Picotin. Blue Hydra 22.


What a fabulous color and size. Love it. Congrats.


MotoChiq said:


> DBF surprised me for my birthday with a gift from Vegas
> View attachment 3373804


Aww, what a great gift. Happy Birthday!!!


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.


I really love the look of this on you. It's so unique.


tabbi001 said:


> My birthday was a week ago and I'm still buying myself presents!!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Happy birthday great choices.


----------



## renet

MotoChiq said:


> DBF surprised me for my birthday with a gift from Vegas
> View attachment 3373804




Congrats & happy birthday!  Very nice gift from him!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ Thanks *meg* and everyone for their kind comments about my new Medor Picnic Cuff.


----------



## Baglover121

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.




Soooo beautiful!


----------



## c18027

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.


Adorable!  Thanks for the beautiful modeling shot.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cremel said:


> Happy birthday!! It's a wonderful gift. [emoji512][emoji512]



Thanks!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cremel said:


> Love this color! Great choice. Congrats!



Sorry, quoted the wrong post.Thanks again.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

megt10 said:


> What a fabulous color and size. Love it. Congrats.
> 
> Aww, what a great gift. Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> I really love the look of this on you. It's so unique.
> 
> Happy birthday great choices.



Thanks Meg!


----------



## Txoceangirl

MotoChiq said:


> DBF surprised me for my birthday with a gift from Vegas
> View attachment 3373804



Such a great gift!  Happy Birthday!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.



Gorgeous, looks great on  you!



tabbi001 said:


> My birthday was a week ago and I'm still buying myself presents!!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Happy Birthday!  I'm a firm believer in buying birthday gifts for myself all year long


----------



## Keren16

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got a call and thought it was Lindy or Kelly. It was Evelyne TPM in Blue Paon. I have Evelyne TPM in Blue Colvert so skipped, but saw this on display and got it instead. My second Picotin. Blue Hydra 22.




Beautiful choice[emoji170]


----------



## Dextersmom

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3373092
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Double Tour in Anemone


Oh that is so beautiful.


----------



## Blueberry12

Dextersmom said:


> Oh that is so beautiful.



Thanx. The colour is so pretty!


----------



## Blueberry12

megt10 said:


> So pretty. Great colors.






Txoceangirl said:


> Love KDT in Anemone!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.



Perfect for summer!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got a call and thought it was Lindy or Kelly. It was Evelyne TPM in Blue Paon. I have Evelyne TPM in Blue Colvert so skipped, but saw this on display and got it instead. My second Picotin. Blue Hydra 22.



Congrats ! Blue Hydra is a pretty pop Blue color.  Glad that H brought it back.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats ! Blue Hydra is a pretty pop Blue color.  Glad that H brought it back.



Thanks a bunch. I always fall hard for blue.


----------



## Hermezzy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.


STUNNING, dear VLB!  Only H could do that bracelet up as beautifully as that...what a showstopper! So happy for you!


----------



## doves75

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got a call and thought it was Lindy or Kelly. It was Evelyne TPM in Blue Paon. I have Evelyne TPM in Blue Colvert so skipped, but saw this on display and got it instead. My second Picotin. Blue Hydra 22.




Wow...what a pop blue color. I saw a lot of blue hydra lately, may be I will get something in BH soon )
Enjoy your new picotin. 




MotoChiq said:


> DBF surprised me for my birthday with a gift from Vegas
> View attachment 3373804




Happy birthday MotoChiq. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.




So pretty!! I'm surprised one of my SA did not know about it until I show her a pic from H magazine LoL



tabbi001 said:


> My birthday was a week ago and I'm still buying myself presents!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




LoL... I think we celebrate our birthday all year long, esp when it comes to H gift to ourself )


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.




This is really nice. I like the pairing.  [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.




It's not available in general correct ? One has to ask for it?


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.




VigeeLeBrun..this cuff is AMAZING!  Big congrats!


----------



## Ladybaga

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.



This looks so pretty on you, Vigee!
Congrats to you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

doves75 said:


> Wow...what a pop blue color. I saw a lot of blue hydra lately, may be I will get something in BH soon )
> Enjoy your new picotin. ]
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> So pretty!! I'm surprised one of my SA did not know about it until I show her a pic from H magazine LoL



*doves*, same! My SA knew nothing about this Medor Picnic Cuff until I sent her a pic of it! 




cremel said:


> It's not available in general correct ? One has to ask for it?



*cremel*, my name was down on the wait-list with my SA and it came up randomly on H.com USA and I snapped it up. It was sold out in minutes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

A general shout-out of gratitude for all the kind comments about my new Medor Picnic Cuff. 

Thanks!


----------



## Orangeyouglad

Beautiful! I love blue hydra!


----------



## MotoChiq

Txoceangirl said:


> Such a great gift!  Happy Birthday!


 Thank you Txoceangirl! 



megt10 said:


> Aww, what a great gift. Happy Birthday!!!


 Thank you Megt10!



renet said:


> Congrats & happy birthday!  Very nice gift from him!



Thank you Renet!   



doves75 said:


> Happy birthday MotoChiq.


 Thank you Doves75!



cremel said:


> Happy birthday!! It's a wonderful gift. [emoji512][emoji512]


 Thank you Cremel! The best gifts come in orange boxes 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Most recent H purchase from last week, Medor Picnic Cuff, beautifully made per H standards.



VigeeLeBrun this cuff is perfect for the summer!


----------



## MotoChiq

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3373092
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Double Tour in Anemone



Love the Anemone colour!


----------



## Blueberry12

MotoChiq said:


> Love the Anemone colour!





Yes , it's so lovely!


----------



## RitaBfromB

Hi,
My 1st post in this thread, so excited after so much lurking... Bought the new horn bracelet Move
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





last friday in Paris


----------



## tolliv

Last Saturday I took the plunge and purchased a belt.


----------



## Hermezzy

tolliv said:


> Last Saturday I took the plunge and purchased a belt.


Eternal classics that will always look timelessly chic...


----------



## Txoceangirl

RitaBfromB said:


> Hi,
> My 1st post in this thread, so excited after so much lurking... Bought the new horn bracelet Move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last friday in Paris




Very cool!  I'll have to check it out at FSH next week. 



tolliv said:


> Last Saturday I took the plunge and purchased a belt.




You will love it!  Congrats.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tolliv said:


> Last Saturday I took the plunge and purchased a belt.



Happily your twin and one of my most worn belt kits from H. Enjoy and congrats, *tolliv*,


----------



## periogirl28

RitaBfromB said:


> Hi,
> My 1st post in this thread, so excited after so much lurking... Bought the new horn bracelet Move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last friday in Paris



This must be new? It's a good choice, beautiful piece to show off the horn!  Congrats and welcome!


----------



## MrsWYK

A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this....... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!


----------



## renet

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274




Lovely bag and very sweet of your DH!  Congrats!


----------



## MrsWYK

renet said:


> Lovely bag and very sweet of your DH!  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Onthego

He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3375274

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Clever husband. Great surprise. Beautiful bag. Enjoy.


----------



## Hermazed

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274




Beautiful! Would love to see this colour IRL! Congrats!


----------



## MrsWYK

Onthego said:


> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274



Clever husband. Great surprise. Beautiful bag. Enjoy.[/QUOTE]

Thanks dear! Yup, my DH likes to tease me, knowing my love for bags!


----------



## MrsWYK

Hermazed said:


> Beautiful! Would love to see this colour IRL! Congrats!



Thanks dear!   I'm a bit surprised too that it looks black instead of dark brown!


----------



## ehy12

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274


What a hubby!! Gorgeous b!!!! Love!


----------



## MrsWYK

ehy12 said:


> What a hubby!! Gorgeous b!!!! Love!



He's a keeper! Thanks dear!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274



Great story and love happy endings ~ wonderful DH and gorgeous B. Major congrats!!


----------



## ayc

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274


 
How sweet!  congrats!


----------



## MrsWYK

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great story and love happy endings ~ wonderful DH and gorgeous B. Major congrats!!



Thanks very much for your kind words!


----------



## MrsWYK

ayc said:


> How sweet!  congrats!



Thanks my dear!


----------



## tolliv

Txoceangirl said:


> Very cool!  I'll have to check it out at FSH next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will love it!  Congrats.


Thank you! Now, I need the gold "H". Well, maybe not need....


----------



## trishaluvslv

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274


What a clever DH...thIs is stunning...I love those dark chameleon colors like Indigo, black plum, raisin, blue nuit...etc....love to see this us natural light....I am craving more pics dear..lol[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## MrsWYK

trishaluvslv said:


> What a clever DH...thIs is stunning...I love those dark chameleon colors like Indigo, black plum, raisin, blue nuit...etc....love to see this us natural light....I am craving more pics dear..lol[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122]



Thanks! I'm waiting for my bag insert to arrive. Once I get it, will follow up with mod pics!


----------



## megt10

RitaBfromB said:


> Hi,
> My 1st post in this thread, so excited after so much lurking... Bought the new horn bracelet Move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last friday in Paris


Pretty. Congratulations.


tolliv said:


> Last Saturday I took the plunge and purchased a belt.


Love the belt. 


MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274



Gorgeous bag. What a sweet DH you have. Congratulations.


----------



## MrsWYK

megt10 said:


> Pretty. Congratulations.
> 
> Love the belt.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag. What a sweet DH you have. Congratulations.



Thank you! I can't wait to use it!


----------



## RitaBfromB

Txoceangirl said:


> Very cool!  I'll have to check it out at FSH next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will love it!  Congrats.



Thank you. Have a good time in Paris


----------



## RitaBfromB

periogirl28 said:


> This must be new? It's a good choice, beautiful piece to show off the horn!  Congrats and welcome!



Thank you periogirl and Meg. 
Yes it is so very new, even the SA did not knew about. I saw it at H website thursday evening and on friday, when I asked to show me, she had to check if its aviable. Lucky me, there was one piece at GeorgeV and she let it delivered to Rue Sevres. I like it very much the design and how it feels. My first horn jewelery ever.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274


 
Love it. The best surprise ever.


----------



## chanelbaby26

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love it. The best surprise ever.



Congrats on this wonderful B haul! You are one lucky gal and wish you all the best time with this new baby ! &#128578;&#128522;


----------



## doves75

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274




Congratulations!! You're so lucky to have a great husband and now a beautiful bag too )


----------



## ehy12

Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ehy12 said:


> Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!


 
Is this Argile. I love it.


----------



## ehy12

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Is this Argile. I love it.


Yes argile!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ehy12 said:


> Yes argile!!




Beyond gorgeous, great choice.


----------



## chwenhuey

Sweet hubby [emoji16] and congratz [emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beyond gorgeous, great choice.


Thank you!!


----------



## purplepoodles

RitaBfromB said:


> Hi,
> My 1st post in this thread, so excited after so much lurking... Bought the new horn bracelet Move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last friday in Paris




Welcome and great first post RitaBfromB! Love your new bracelet. Hermes horn is some of the very best, it is beautiful.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ehy12 said:


> Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!



Love argile, such a gorgeous neutral ~ congrats on your new jige, *ehy*!


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love argile, such a gorgeous neutral ~ congrats on your new jige, *ehy*!


Thank you!! Really in love with this color!!


----------



## PIPET83

I just need a green Belt for My B40 vert Fonce..


----------



## mcpro

Once again b35 black Togo in GH


----------



## mcpro

PIPET83 said:


> I just need a green Belt for My B40 vert Fonce..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375658




Nice ...is the reverse Epsom leather too??


----------



## PIPET83

B40 blue indigo epsom countour.


----------



## Keren16

ehy12 said:


> Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!




Congratulations!
This is a beautiful Jige in a wonderful color!!


----------



## ehy12

Keren16 said:


> Congratulations!
> This is a beautiful Jige in a wonderful color!!


Thank you[emoji7] ...i am in love!


----------



## PIPET83

mcpro said:


> Nice ...is the reverse Epsom leather too??




Yes both are epsom


----------



## MrsWYK

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love it. The best surprise ever.



Yes it is! The best! Thank you dear!


----------



## MrsWYK

ehy12 said:


> Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!



Beautiful colour! So easy to match with any outfits! I've been seeing so many jiges lately, now I'm considering getting one even though I'm not a clutch type of person! Enjoy using her!


----------



## MrsWYK

doves75 said:


> Congratulations!! You're so lucky to have a great husband and now a beautiful bag too )



Thanks doves! He's a very sweet man!


----------



## doves75

ehy12 said:


> Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!




What a nice clutch. I almost take the Etain but I have to wait for a bit. 
Enjoy ehy12. 



mcpro said:


> View attachment 3375663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again b35 black Togo in GH




Beautiful bag!! 




PIPET83 said:


> I just need a green Belt for My B40 vert Fonce..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375658







PIPET83 said:


> B40 blue indigo epsom countour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375664
> View attachment 3375665
> View attachment 3375666
> View attachment 3375667




Omg!! PIPET83, you're on a roll ...3 birkins in a row...what a lucky man!! Enjoy your new bags and love the belt too.


----------



## tolliv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happily your twin and one of my most worn belt kits from H. Enjoy and congrats, *tolliv*,




Thank you! I am looking forward to the gold "H" belt kit.


----------



## luxi_max

PIPET83 said:


> B40 blue indigo epsom countour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375664
> View attachment 3375665
> View attachment 3375666
> View attachment 3375667




Gorgeous!  Such a great combination!  Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274


Oooooooo I wasn't even aware this color existed and I LOVE it!!!! Congrats!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## madisonmamaw

We have some goodies from the Shanghai sale earlier last week. 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hermezzy

ehy12 said:


> Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!


Beautiful clutch!! LOVE the color!


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> B40 blue indigo epsom countour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375664
> View attachment 3375665
> View attachment 3375666
> View attachment 3375667


Oh now this is spectacular...there is something so mysterious, dark, and stealthy about this...I am just awestruck!!!


----------



## MrsWYK

Hermezzy said:


> Oooooooo I wasn't even aware this color existed and I LOVE it!!!! Congrats!  I'm so happy for you!



Thanks dear! My SA says it's a new colour. Black bags don't work well on my skin tone so this is the next best option!


----------



## jw10029

madisonmamaw said:


> We have some goodies from the Shanghai sale earlier last week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Wow! Please do share your goodies! TIA!


----------



## Hypershopper

This is gorgeous!


----------



## loveone7

I wanted to share what I purchased today! Super excited! Constance in 24 in Rouge with the blue nuit trims. Omg I'm ecstatic!!


----------



## Freckles1

PIPET83 said:


> B40 blue indigo epsom countour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375664
> View attachment 3375665
> View attachment 3375666
> View attachment 3375667




Very very cool B!!!
Love it!


----------



## LovEmAll

PIPET83 said:


> B40 blue indigo epsom countour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375664
> View attachment 3375665
> View attachment 3375666
> View attachment 3375667




Loooove ... Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## LovEmAll

ehy12 said:


> Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!




This is so beautiful!  Congrats


----------



## mp4

loveone7 said:


> I wanted to share what I purchased today! Super excited! Constance in 24 in Rouge with the blue nuit trims. Omg I'm ecstatic!!



Picture please!


----------



## MrH

Wear it like that [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## cremel

ehy12 said:


> Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!




Congrats dear!! Classic color that lasts for a lifetime [emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

PIPET83 said:


> B40 blue indigo epsom countour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375664
> View attachment 3375665
> View attachment 3375666
> View attachment 3375667




Oh my god. I am going to faint.  I have seen so many unique pieces from you lately! Another round of review please!! Wonderful Bs are piling up in your closet! [emoji33][emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;[emoji39]


----------



## Txoceangirl

ehy12 said:


> Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!



Gorgeous!  Congrats 



PIPET83 said:


> B40 blue indigo epsom countour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375664
> View attachment 3375665
> View attachment 3375666
> View attachment 3375667


 So striking!!  Enjoy


----------



## Txoceangirl

loveone7 said:


> I wanted to share what I purchased today! Super excited! Constance in 24 in Rouge with the blue nuit trims. Omg I'm ecstatic!!



Wow! Lucky you!



MrH said:


> Wear it like that [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> View attachment 3376566



Very nice!


----------



## loveone7

mp4 said:


> Picture please!



Here you go my dear!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

loveone7 said:


> Here you go my dear!!



Wow! Congratulations! Great combo!&#128150;


----------



## nana9026

Happy to share Miss Constance 24, bleu indigo Epsom GHW[emoji4]


----------



## Tall1Grl

nana9026 said:


> Happy to share Miss Constance 24, bleu indigo Epsom GHW[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376916



She is beautiful!&#128150;


----------



## renet

nana9026 said:


> Happy to share Miss Constance 24, bleu indigo Epsom GHW[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376916




Very nice color and bag!  congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274



OMG your DH is the best! Love that story and congrats on a fab B!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

WOOWOWOWOWW!!! June is really heating up on the forum!! All of these amazing purchases of Constance, B's amaizing SLG!!! Love it all and congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Rami00

ehy12 said:


> Posted in clutch clubhouse but so excited also posting here! Thank you for letting me share!



Twinsies! congratulations! Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## ehy12

Rami00 said:


> Twinsies! congratulations! Wear it in the best of health.


Thank you so much! You inspired me to go ahead and grab this beautiful clutch!! I love it so much!


----------



## MrsWYK

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG your DH is the best! Love that story and congrats on a fab B!!!!



Thanks dear! He likes to tease me, knowing my love for bags!


----------



## PIPET83

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOOWOWOWOWW!!! June is really heating up on the forum!! All of these amazing purchases of Constance, B's amaizing SLG!!! Love it all and congrats everyone!!!




Im with you... Thats what  i think this year is Amazing a lot of interesting findings.. Congratulations to all.. May be Hermes is finally having more stock.


----------



## 4jpapp

[emoji13] bought today and will give to someone special  I love the ribbon.


----------



## Tall1Grl

4jpapp said:


> View attachment 3377066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji13] bought today and will give to someone special  I love the ribbon.



I love the ribbon too! Lucky person!


----------



## Pinayfrench

Bought this today in Paris. B30 in Macassar. Very dark brown. It's like chocolate 99% cacao &#128512;


----------



## ehy12

Pinayfrench said:


> Bought this today in Paris. B30 in Macassar. Very dark brown. It's like chocolate 99% cacao &#128512;


Gorgeous!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MSO13

Pinayfrench said:


> Bought this today in Paris. B30 in Macassar. Very dark brown. It's like chocolate 99% cacao [emoji3]




this is completely gorgeous, your description is spot on and sounds delicious [emoji6]


----------



## mp4

loveone7 said:


> Here you go my dear!!



Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## Kyokei

My first piece of H RTW


----------



## atelierforward

Kyokei said:


> My first piece of H RTW
> 
> View attachment 3377419


Great choice! Love the windowpane pattern.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Kyokei said:


> My first piece of H RTW
> 
> View attachment 3377419



Wow! I love it.


----------



## Hermezzy

loveone7 said:


> Here you go my dear!!


Oh that is one stunning C!!!! What a showstopper!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Pinayfrench said:


> Bought this today in Paris. B30 in Macassar. Very dark brown. It's like chocolate 99% cacao &#128512;


Just gorgeous...a masterpiece.  The color is a wonder...THRILLED FOR YOU! Congrats!


----------



## ayc

Pinayfrench said:


> Bought this today in Paris. B30 in Macassar. Very dark brown. It's like chocolate 99% cacao &#128512;



classy neutral color -- congrats!


----------



## loveone7

Hermezzy said:


> Oh that is one stunning C!!!! What a showstopper!!



Thanks!!! I know she's like a beauty. I'm just staring at her now!!!


----------



## ayc

loveone7 said:


> Thanks!!! I know she's like a beauty. I'm just staring at her now!!!



oh my!!
congrats!!


----------



## MrsWYK

Pinayfrench said:


> Bought this today in Paris. B30 in Macassar. Very dark brown. It's like chocolate 99% cacao &#128512;



Twins! Mine is with GHW! Congratulations! Enjoy her!


----------



## MrsWYK

loveone7 said:


> Thanks!!! I know she's like a beauty. I'm just staring at her now!!!



Love it! Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## loveone7

ayc said:


> oh my!!
> congrats!!


Thanks!!!!! Don't faint! Wake up wake up!!! I'll send my rodeo to save you!


----------



## cremel

loveone7 said:


> Here you go my dear!!




Today is Constance day!!! Congrats! Beautiful ![emoji106]


----------



## cremel

nana9026 said:


> Happy to share Miss Constance 24, bleu indigo Epsom GHW[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376916




Beautiful Constance !!congrats!!!


----------



## cremel

Pinayfrench said:


> Bought this today in Paris. B30 in Macassar. Very dark brown. It's like chocolate 99% cacao [emoji3]




Wow! Lots of good news on the forum today!! Congrats on this life time classic![emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> My first piece of H RTW
> 
> View attachment 3377419




Ah finally we see it!! Great combo of colors. Orange is one of my favorite colors! It looks very comfy too. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MrsWYK

loveone7 said:


> Thanks!!!!! Don't faint! Wake up wake up!!! I'll send my rodeo to save you!



So pretty!  What's the colour combo?


----------



## cremel

MrsWYK said:


> A bit late in posting this, but here's my story. So....... About 2 weeks ago, I posted in the 'SM back from podium' thread seeking the experts opinion on this colour. Was told it was a gorgeous neutral and to grab the offer! So I texted my DH to ask him to pick up the bag from our wonderful SA who's in a different country, however, a few hours later, he texted back saying that he passed on the bag, the colour was too dark, very dull, very ugly etc etc etc.... Told our SA to look out for either a red or blue B. I was a bit disappointed that he didn't call me to discuss first but I trusted him because he saw the bag IRL. Imagine my surprise when he came back from his business trip with this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375273
> 
> 
> He was pulling a fast one on me! So so happy! Presenting Miss B30 Macassar GHW! It's dark brown but looks black even in sunlight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375274




How sweet he is!!!congrats on the lovely choice![emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

loveone7 said:


> Thanks!!!!! Don't faint! Wake up wake up!!! I'll send my rodeo to save you!




Whoa!!! Too much too much in one day!! Enjoy![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## RitaBfromB

Kyokei said:


> My first piece of H RTW
> 
> View attachment 3377419


 
Congratulation Kyokei, this is a beautiful piece.


----------



## MrsWYK

Kyokei said:


> My first piece of H RTW
> 
> View attachment 3377419



I love it! Mod shots pls.....


----------



## MrsWYK

cremel said:


> How sweet he is!!!congrats on the lovely choice![emoji257][emoji257]



Thanks dear!


----------



## RitaBfromB

Kyokei said:


> My first piece of H RTW
> 
> View attachment 3377419


 


4jpapp said:


> View attachment 3377066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji13] bought today and will give to someone special  I love the ribbon.


 
hehe me too, I like the design of the ribbon


----------



## temps

The first thing I did after arriving in London; lunch with a girlfriend followed by some shopping! 

Kelly wallet ghillies in rouge grenat swift.


----------



## Tall1Grl

temps said:


> The first thing I did after arriving in London; lunch with a girlfriend followed by some shopping!
> 
> Kelly wallet ghillies in rouge grenat swift.
> 
> View attachment 3377911



Whoa! Gorgeous!


----------



## pixiegeldof

new & proud owner of this lovely [emoji521] B! she's stunning, i'm in love [emoji175]


----------



## Tall1Grl

pixiegeldof said:


> new & proud owner of this lovely [emoji521] B! she's stunning, i'm in love [emoji175]
> View attachment 3377984



Congratulations! Beautiiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pixiegeldof said:


> new & proud owner of this lovely [emoji521] B! she's stunning, i'm in love [emoji175]
> View attachment 3377984


 
Congrats! She is definitely stunning.


----------



## loveone7

cremel said:


> Today is Constance day!!! Congrats! Beautiful ![emoji106]



Thanks cremel!!!!!!!


----------



## cremel

temps said:


> The first thing I did after arriving in London; lunch with a girlfriend followed by some shopping!
> 
> Kelly wallet ghillies in rouge grenat swift.
> 
> View attachment 3377911




Wow ! This is stunning! Looooooove it![emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378421



Gorgeous and I just love this blue. You can wear this with everything, very good buy!


----------



## MSO13

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378421



so nice to see you and nice to see your SA is still finding you knockouts!! congratulations EL4B!


----------



## eternallove4bag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous and I just love this blue. You can wear this with everything, very good buy!



Thank you so much NikkisABagGirl &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I was craving this blue!!! So happy to get her! H makes the best blues right?



MrsOwen3 said:


> so nice to see you and nice to see your SA is still finding you knockouts!! congratulations EL4B!




Thank you so much MrsOwen&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;... My old SA left the store but left me in good hands with my new SA who has recently been on a roll [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Hermezzy

loveone7 said:


> Thanks!!!!! Don't faint! Wake up wake up!!! I'll send my rodeo to save you!


Just beautiful! Is that blue paradis?!


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378421


That is one spectacular piece! LOVE the color...just so deep ...it draws you in and doesn't let go!


----------



## ayc

temps said:


> The first thing I did after arriving in London; lunch with a girlfriend followed by some shopping!
> 
> Kelly wallet ghillies in rouge grenat swift.
> 
> View attachment 3377911



this so pretty!  with gold hardware!!


----------



## Lollipop15

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]



Wow! congrats on this gorgeous Kelly cut


----------



## cremel

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378421




Absolutely gorgeous !![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## cremel

temps said:


> The first thing I did after arriving in London; lunch with a girlfriend followed by some shopping!
> 
> Kelly wallet ghillies in rouge grenat swift.
> 
> View attachment 3377911



Exceptional piece! Congrats![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## danny123

temps said:


> The first thing I did after arriving in London; lunch with a girlfriend followed by some shopping!
> 
> Kelly wallet ghillies in rouge grenat swift.
> 
> View attachment 3377911



Wow! what a stunning piece
congratulations!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378421



Gorgeous!!


----------



## hoonana

got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SandySummer

Emailed my SAs about this when I first saw photos a while back. Happy that one was able to grab one for me. She's the best!


----------



## LovEmAll

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378421







pixiegeldof said:


> new & proud owner of this lovely [emoji521] B! she's stunning, i'm in love [emoji175]
> View attachment 3377984







temps said:


> The first thing I did after arriving in London; lunch with a girlfriend followed by some shopping!
> 
> Kelly wallet ghillies in rouge grenat swift.
> 
> View attachment 3377911




Congrats!  These are all lovely [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Eternallove and temps!  You are all making me want a Kelly wallet now [emoji6].  Just gorg!


----------



## LovEmAll

hoonana said:


> got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app




Wow wow wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Simply stunning!  congrats on this beauty 



SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3378745
> 
> View attachment 3378746
> 
> 
> Emailed my SAs about this when I first saw photos a while back. Happy that one was able to grab one for me. She's the best!



What a lovely SA!  Congrats on this beautiful piece


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> That is one spectacular piece! LOVE the color...just so deep ...it draws you in and doesn't let go!



Thank you tons Hermezzy&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;... I love the color too!



Lollipop15 said:


> Wow! congrats on this gorgeous Kelly cut



Thank you dear Lollipop15&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



cremel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous !![emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you so much cremel &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Tall1Grl said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you my friend [emoji8][emoji8]



LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  These are all lovely [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Eternallove and temps!  You are all making me want a Kelly wallet now [emoji6].  Just gorg!




Thank you so much LovEmAll &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

temps said:


> The first thing I did after arriving in London; lunch with a girlfriend followed by some shopping!
> 
> Kelly wallet ghillies in rouge grenat swift.
> 
> View attachment 3377911



Beautiful!!! I love rouge grenat! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



pixiegeldof said:


> new & proud owner of this lovely [emoji521] B! she's stunning, i'm in love [emoji175]
> View attachment 3377984



She truly is stunning&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; many congrats!!!



hoonana said:


> got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Wow!! I love the contour! So subtle and so elegant&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3378745
> 
> View attachment 3378746
> 
> 
> Emailed my SAs about this when I first saw photos a while back. Happy that one was able to grab one for me. She's the best!




I love this too! Saw it in the H magazine and was floored&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;... Your SA is a keeper!


----------



## Perplexed

PIPET83 said:


> B40 blue indigo epsom countour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375664
> View attachment 3375665
> View attachment 3375666
> View attachment 3375667



Wow!


----------



## Txoceangirl

loveone7 said:


> Thanks!!! I know she's like a beauty. I'm just staring at her now!!!



I'd stare at her too....Beautiful!  Congrats!



loveone7 said:


> Thanks!!!!! Don't faint! Wake up wake up!!! I'll send my rodeo to save you!



Cute!


----------



## Txoceangirl

hoonana said:


> got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Yay!



SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3378745
> 
> View attachment 3378746
> 
> 
> Emailed my SAs about this when I first saw photos a while back. Happy that one was able to grab one for me. She's the best!



Great SA. Fun CDC!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378421




This Kelly Cut is amazing [emoji170][emoji106][emoji170][emoji106][emoji170]
Blue Sapphire is a beautiful color[emoji8]
I'm so happy it's yours!
It's a beautiful addition to your collection [emoji122][emoji106][emoji178]
Hope you have lots of use from it!!


----------



## Keren16

hoonana said:


> got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app




Congratulations!
Its truly beautiful!
What are the color combinations!  Was this a special order? 
(Sorry to be nosey, it looks special & I [emoji178])


----------



## hoonana

LovEmAll said:


> Wow wow wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Simply stunning!  congrats on this beauty
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely SA!  Congrats on this beautiful piece



thx LovEmall [emoji8] 


eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!!! I love rouge grenat! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> She truly is stunning&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; many congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! I love the contour! So subtle and so elegant&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this too! Saw it in the H magazine and was floored&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;... Your SA is a keeper!


thx eternalove4bag


Txoceangirl said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Great SA. Fun CDC!





Keren16 said:


> Congratulations!
> Its truly beautiful!
> What are the color combinations!  Was this a special order?
> (Sorry to be nosey, it looks special & I [emoji178])


thx keren16, this lovely kelly is blue indigo with rough h edge [emoji16] 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Keren16

This was the one featured in the H magazine??
I realllllllly love it!
You are so fortunate to own her
She is beyond  beautiful [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji122][emoji122][emoji7][emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## megt10

pixiegeldof said:


> new & proud owner of this lovely [emoji521] B! she's stunning, i'm in love [emoji175]
> View attachment 3377984


She is beautiful.


eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378421


Gorgeous. I want one. So happy for you.


hoonana said:


> got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


Love this Kelly. Just gorgeous. Congratulations.


SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3378745
> 
> View attachment 3378746
> 
> 
> Emailed my SAs about this when I first saw photos a while back. Happy that one was able to grab one for me. She's the best!



Looks fabulous on you. Such a unique piece.


----------



## bagshopr

My new-to-me Double Sens in lime/gold veau sikkim. It is the smaller size.


----------



## ayc

hoonana said:


> got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



this is gorgeous!   congrats!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> This Kelly Cut is amazing [emoji170][emoji106][emoji170][emoji106][emoji170]
> Blue Sapphire is a beautiful color[emoji8]
> I'm so happy it's yours!
> It's a beautiful addition to your collection [emoji122][emoji106][emoji178]
> Hope you have lots of use from it!!



My dear friend I am so happy I could get this! I am truly blown away that I got this lucky! Thank you for always saying such beautiful things that make my day [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



megt10 said:


> She is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous. I want one. So happy for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this Kelly. Just gorgeous. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fabulous on you. Such a unique piece.




Dear Meg thank you so much [emoji8][emoji8]... You have impeccable taste yourself&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;... Looking forward to seeing your fabulous pics again!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

bagshopr said:


> My new-to-me Double Sens in lime/gold veau sikkim. It is the smaller size.




What a pretty color! Looks beautiful &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

bagshopr said:


> My new-to-me Double Sens in lime/gold veau sikkim. It is the smaller size.




Love this color!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MotoChiq

hoonana said:


> got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


This is fabulous!  I love the contrasting colors [emoji7]


----------



## rk4265

Perplexed said:


> Wow!


Stunning! Can you please tell me where the date code is?


----------



## rk4265

pixiegeldof said:


> new & proud owner of this lovely [emoji521] B! she's stunning, i'm in love [emoji175]
> View attachment 3377984


Lovely! Can you show me a pic of the date code. I want to see if it's the same as this bag I'm looking st buying


----------



## mistikat

rk4265 said:


> Lovely! Can you show me a pic of the date code. I want to see if it's the same as this bag I'm looking st buying



Actually, we ask that members not post pics of marks relating to authenticity like date codes, as it makes things easier fur counterfeiters. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Perplexed

from 2 weeks back but I didn't get around to taking a pic till today [emoji85]


----------



## Tall1Grl

Perplexed said:


> from 2 weeks back but I didn't get around to taking a pic till today [emoji85]



Is that blue petrol? It's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Perplexed

Tall1Grl said:


> Is that blue petrol? It's beautiful! Congratulations!




the lizard trim does look like blue petrol yes  unfortunately I can't remember if it really is, baby brain these days! thank you sweets


----------



## ssv003

Found a Picnic CDC today at my boutique. So excited!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Perplexed said:


> from 2 weeks back but I didn't get around to taking a pic till today [emoji85]



Gorgeous!


----------



## loveone7

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378421



That is gorgeous!!! I've sinned today as well as I also bought a Kelly cut. I have waiting for this color combination forever!!!! Twinsies! Yay!


----------



## loveone7

MrsWYK said:


> So pretty!  What's the colour combo?



Sorry I missed your message! It's rouge H and bleu nuit. Love the maroon and brown mix.


----------



## jyyanks

ssv003 said:


> Found a Picnic CDC today at my boutique. So excited!
> 
> View attachment 3379178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379180



OMG I LOVE THIS!!!  Such a perfect summer CDC.  Is it scratchy?



Perplexed said:


> from 2 weeks back but I didn't get around to taking a pic till today [emoji85]



Stunning!!! I've never seen this before - it's simply amazing.



loveone7 said:


> That is gorgeous!!! I've sinned today as well as I also bought a Kelly cut. I have waiting for this color combination forever!!!! Twinsies! Yay!



LOL Congrats!  It is gorgeous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

loveone7 said:


> That is gorgeous!!! I've sinned today as well as I also bought a Kelly cut. I have waiting for this color combination forever!!!! Twinsies! Yay!



Oh, it is gorgeous!


----------



## loveone7

jyyanks said:


> OMG I LOVE THIS!!!  Such a perfect summer CDC.  Is it scratchy?
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!!! I've never seen this before - it's simply amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Congrats!  It is gorgeous!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Oh, it is gorgeous!




Thanks ladies!!!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

hoonana said:


> got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


Just a revelation...absolutely love the contour!  I love the idea of contrasting color piping in general in design- having the contrast color glazed edges just puts it over the moon for me.  So excited for you!  This is a showstopper...for a lifetime!


----------



## Hermezzy

Perplexed said:


> from 2 weeks back but I didn't get around to taking a pic till today [emoji85]


I audibly gasped at this picture!  I adore when H puts contrasting skins on one piece and this combines my love for that with gorgeous H blues, which are truly over the top.  Congrats...a real find and I'm so happy for you!


----------



## ayc

loveone7 said:


> That is gorgeous!!! I've sinned today as well as I also bought a Kelly cut. I have waiting for this color combination forever!!!! Twinsies! Yay!



WOW!  another gorgeous score for you! congrats!!


----------



## ellietilly

hoonana said:


> got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app




Congratulations hoonana, just adore the sellier contour - it's on my wish list, such a sophisticated Kelly.


----------



## ellietilly

Perplexed said:


> from 2 weeks back but I didn't get around to taking a pic till today [emoji85]




Gorgeous, love lizard - fabulous combination.


----------



## ellietilly

eternallove4bag said:


> Got the call from my amazing SA and this came home with me!! Blue Sapphire Epsom Kelly cut with GHW! In love [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378421




How fabulous, blue sapphire with ghw looks amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## ellietilly

loveone7 said:


> That is gorgeous!!! I've sinned today as well as I also bought a Kelly cut. I have waiting for this color combination forever!!!! Twinsies! Yay!




Love the Kelly Cut, such a beautiful colour. Enjoy!


----------



## cremel

loveone7 said:


> That is gorgeous!!! I've sinned today as well as I also bought a Kelly cut. I have waiting for this color combination forever!!!! Twinsies! Yay!




This piece is stunning, simply stunning! 

Congrats dear![emoji7][emoji7]&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Perplexed said:


> from 2 weeks back but I didn't get around to taking a pic till today [emoji85]



Wow!!! That's gorgeous especially with the lizard trim!! [emoji7][emoji7] love the color too!!



ssv003 said:


> Found a Picnic CDC today at my boutique. So excited!
> 
> View attachment 3379178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379180



Beautiful! The more I look at it the more I love it [emoji7][emoji7]



loveone7 said:


> That is gorgeous!!! I've sinned today as well as I also bought a Kelly cut. I have waiting for this color combination forever!!!! Twinsies! Yay!




Thank you so much &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Oh my! I swear my heart just started beating faster!!! I love GHW and u scored yourself a beauty&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; many congrats! May I know the color please? Yay! Can't believe we both scored the elusive KC&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

ellietilly said:


> How fabulous, blue sapphire with ghw looks amazing. Congratulations!




Thank you so much dear ellietilly &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Perplexed

ellietilly said:


> Gorgeous, love lizard - fabulous combination.




thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Perplexed

Hermezzy said:


> I audibly gasped at this picture!  I adore when H puts contrasting skins on one piece and this combines my love for that with gorgeous H blues, which are truly over the top.  Congrats...a real find and I'm so happy for you!




you are such a sweetheart  thank you so much


----------



## Perplexed

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! That's gorgeous especially with the lizard trim!! [emoji7][emoji7] love the color too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The more I look at it the more I love it [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Oh my! I swear my heart just started beating faster!!! I love GHW and u scored yourself a beauty&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; many congrats! May I know the color please? Yay! Can't believe we both scored the elusive KC&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




thank you for your comments


----------



## pixiegeldof

rk4265 said:


> Lovely! Can you show me a pic of the date code. I want to see if it's the same as this bag I'm looking st buying



if it helps, she's N code- from 2010.


----------



## purplepoodles

Perplexed said:


> from 2 weeks back but I didn't get around to taking a pic till today [emoji85]




Beautiful and elegant combo! Is this swift?


----------



## Perplexed

purplepoodles said:


> Beautiful and elegant combo! Is this swift?




thank you! i do believe it is swift.


----------



## purplepoodles

Perplexed said:


> thank you! i do believe it is swift.




[emoji177][emoji177]beautiful. You have s real treasure Perplexed


----------



## loveone7

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow!!! That's gorgeous especially with the lizard trim!! [emoji7][emoji7] love the color too!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The more I look at it the more I love it [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Oh my! I swear my heart just started beating faster!!! I love GHW and u scored yourself a beauty&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; many congrats! May I know the color please? Yay! Can't believe we both scored the elusive KC&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



I got the color cappucine with gold hardware. Love it!! I was alarmed how it just showed up!!! Celebration time!!!


----------



## loveone7

ayc said:


> WOW!  another gorgeous score for you! congrats!!



Thanks!!! It's dangerous to my wallet!!!!


----------



## Chubbymoo

loveone7 said:


> Here you go my dear!!



Congrats! It's very elegant ! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## doves75

hoonana said:


> got this new babe from my lovely sa, sellier 32 contour [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app







SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3378745
> 
> View attachment 3378746
> 
> 
> Emailed my SAs about this when I first saw photos a while back. Happy that one was able to grab one for me. She's the best!







bagshopr said:


> My new-to-me Double Sens in lime/gold veau sikkim. It is the smaller size.







Perplexed said:


> from 2 weeks back but I didn't get around to taking a pic till today [emoji85]







ssv003 said:


> Found a Picnic CDC today at my boutique. So excited!
> 
> View attachment 3379178
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379180







loveone7 said:


> That is gorgeous!!! I've sinned today as well as I also bought a Kelly cut. I have waiting for this color combination forever!!!! Twinsies! Yay!




Congratulations ladies for all this beautiful score from H. These are exceptional pieces. I'm in search for the Jige and KC. Hopefully I would be able to post their pics before the year end.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Fresh from FSH! K28 Orange Poppy PHW


----------



## fineprint

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from FSH! K28 Orange Poppy PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380505



Lovely!!  congrats on your pop of color &#128525;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from FSH! K28 Orange Poppy PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380505


 
Gorgeous. Love the 28.


----------



## Tall1Grl

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from FSH! K28 Orange Poppy PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380505



Congratulations! Shes beautiful!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from FSH! K28 Orange Poppy PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380505




Woooohoo! What a score!!!


----------



## purplepoodles

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from FSH! K28 Orange Poppy PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380505




Poppy, what a beautiful colour. Wear her in good health!


----------



## Txoceangirl

fineprint said:


> Lovely!!  congrats on your pop of color [emoji7]







NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous. Love the 28.







Tall1Grl said:


> Congratulations! Shes beautiful!!







eternallove4bag said:


> Woooohoo! What a score!!!







purplepoodles said:


> Poppy, what a beautiful colour. Wear her in good health!




Thank you!  I really wanted a pop!  It's my first K so I'm looking forward to getting her out and about.


----------



## MSO13

My first piece of H homeware, Carnet d'Equateur Salad Bowl and a Ulysses Mini in Vert Veronese. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from FSH! K28 Orange Poppy PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380505



What an awesome score babe!!! Love k28 to the fullest!!!! You're not going to put her down for a while!!! Trust me!&#128077;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first piece of H homeware, Carnet d'Equateur Salad Bowl and a Ulysses Mini in Vert Veronese.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




So pretty! Lately I have been eyeing H homeware goods myself! Excellent choice MrsOwen&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## trishaluvslv

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from FSH! K28 Orange Poppy PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380505


[emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] Bravo!


----------



## ayc

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from FSH! K28 Orange Poppy PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380505




wow! congrats! even more special directly from mothership!!


----------



## larkbunting

Picked this Tournis bracelet out today at my local boutique!  Love the bright blue and green colors, don't see this combination available online.


----------



## Hermezzy

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from FSH! K28 Orange Poppy PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380505


Beautiful color...a burst of sunshine.  So classy and so timeless.  A perfect bag- congrats!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first piece of H homeware, Carnet d'Equateur Salad Bowl and a Ulysses Mini in Vert Veronese.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Oooo just lovely.  I ADORE vert veronese...so rich and so magical...


----------



## cremel

Wow that is a very beautiful and unique bowl! Congrats![emoji39][emoji2]


----------



## tabbi001

Blue is not my favorite color! But they all looked so lovely together so they all went home with me &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Notorious Pink

tabbi001 said:


> Blue is not my favorite color! But they all looked so lovely together so they all went home with me [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Loooooove!!!


----------



## Oliviavivienne

Got this brand new Plomb Kelly 28 from a trusted reseller yesterday [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## tabbi001

BBC said:


> Loooooove!!!



Thank you &#128516;


----------



## purplepoodles

tabbi001 said:


> Blue is not my favorite color! But they all looked so lovely together so they all went home with me [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]




Beautiful blues! Loving everything in your photo.


----------



## tabbi001

purplepoodles said:


> Beautiful blues! Loving everything in your photo.


 Thank you so much &#128516;


----------



## tabbi001

Oliviavivienne said:


> Got this brand new Plomb Kelly 28 from a trusted reseller yesterday [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381116



Congrats!&#128516;


----------



## MrH

My fresh lemon just arrived [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]tutti frutti [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]


----------



## Dany_37

Oliviavivienne said:


> Got this brand new Plomb Kelly 28 from a trusted reseller yesterday [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381116


 
Stunningly beautiful.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrH said:


> My fresh lemon just arrived [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]tutti frutti [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381157


I love your zesty lemon!!! Congrats!
I should be receiving my Apple today.... so excited!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Fabulous!!! These colors look great together!!!!



larkbunting said:


> Picked this Tournis bracelet out today at my local boutique!  Love the bright blue and green colors, don't see this combination available online.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oliviavivienne said:


> Got this brand new Plomb Kelly 28 from a trusted reseller yesterday [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381116


Obviously we all love your new baby!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

My rings order arrived for my partner and I, they are lovely - Ariane ring


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MrH said:


> My fresh lemon just arrived [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]tutti frutti [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381157



Love this. Truly Whimsical and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## hclubfan

fatcat2523 said:


> View attachment 3381544
> View attachment 3381545
> View attachment 3381544
> 
> 
> My rings order arrived for my partner and I, they are lovely - Ariane ring




What a beautiful ring, fatcat!! Will that be a wedding bad for you both? I think it's a gorgeous design.


----------



## Txoceangirl

fatcat2523 said:


> View attachment 3381544
> View attachment 3381545
> View attachment 3381544
> 
> 
> My rings order arrived for my partner and I, they are lovely - Ariane ring


Lovely!


----------



## Txoceangirl

trishaluvslv said:


> [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji322] [emoji322] [emoji322] Bravo!





ayc said:


> wow! congrats! even more special directly from mothership!!





Hermezzy said:


> Beautiful color...a burst of sunshine.  So classy and so timeless.  A perfect bag- congrats!!!



Thank you!  It's been raining in Paris so she has stayed safe in her box. I'll get her out and about upon my return home. I'll be certain to post my full reveal then! Over the moon with my scores from FSH and George V


----------



## temps

ayc said:


> this so pretty!  with gold hardware!!





cremel said:


> Exceptional piece! Congrats![emoji7][emoji7]





danny123 said:


> Wow! what a stunning piece
> congratulations!!





LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  These are all lovely [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Eternallove and temps!  You are all making me want a Kelly wallet now [emoji6].  Just gorg!





eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!!! I love rouge grenat!



Thank you! It's always nice to get "blessings" from purse forum ladies! 



Perplexed said:


> from 2 weeks back but I didn't get around to taking a pic till today [emoji85]



Such a gorgeous clutch! Love the lizard trim. 



MrsOwen3 said:


> My first piece of H homeware, Carnet d'Equateur Salad Bowl and a Ulysses Mini in Vert Veronese.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



MrsOwen- that's a very elegant salad bowl! I can totally see that on a table with an equally elegant flower arrangement!


----------



## fatcat2523

hclubfan said:


> What a beautiful ring, fatcat!! Will that be a wedding bad for you both? I think it's a gorgeous design.


Thank you. No it is not wedding band. However it is our 4th year anniversary gift.


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> My first piece of H homeware, Carnet d'Equateur Salad Bowl and a Ulysses Mini in Vert Veronese.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I'm so in love with this homewear design, Mrs Owen. I saw it at H yesterday and I swooned. Congratulations on your first piece, which I suspect won't be your last!


----------



## okiern1981

I bought myself an early birthday present!  Couldn't resist the price!


----------



## MSO13

hclubfan said:


> I'm so in love with this homewear design, Mrs Owen. I saw it at H yesterday and I swooned. Congratulations on your first piece, which I suspect won't be your last!



Thank you! It's truly beautiful.

Though for a full set I would prefer Ikat but this collection is amazing!


----------



## AngieBaby15

My first rodeo charms. Now I know why people are crazy about them. So adorable!
Baby blue in MM and orange in PM.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## luxi_max

Twilly is new


----------



## luxi_max

Marche du Zambeze in blanc/vert/brun


----------



## Keren16

Oliviavivienne said:


> Got this brand new Plomb Kelly 28 from a trusted reseller yesterday [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381116



Beautiful!
Fortune you!
Enjoy to the max!


----------



## Keren16

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3382421
> 
> Twilly is new



The Kelly is great!
The Twilly makes it outstanding!!


----------



## babypsot

My latest 32, Rose Jaipur. From a re seller . twilly from Japan airport. 
rodeo from a reseller too.  Got from last week.


----------



## luxi_max

Keren16 said:


> The Kelly is great!
> The Twilly makes it outstanding!!



Thanks, Keren!


----------



## purplepoodles

fatcat2523 said:


> View attachment 3381544
> View attachment 3381545
> View attachment 3381544
> 
> 
> My rings order arrived for my partner and I, they are lovely - Ariane ring



Perfect proportions and perfect as a couple ring, you chose well!


----------



## purplepoodles

babypsot said:


> My latest 32, Rose Jaipur. From a re seller . twilly from Japan airport.
> rodeo from a reseller too.  Got from last week.



Yummy RJ, looking great w/ your rodeo


----------



## periogirl28

okiern1981 said:


> I bought myself an early birthday present!  Couldn't resist the price!


Congrats, this is very special indeed!


----------



## periogirl28

Latest purchase are a pair of sandals to match a favourite shawl


----------



## fatcat2523

purplepoodles said:


> Perfect proportions and perfect as a couple ring, you chose well!


Thank you


----------



## Sparkledolll

It


----------



## loveone7

Chubbymoo said:


> Congrats! It's very elegant ! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Thanks chubby moo!!!! Hope all is well!!! Sorry I've been MIa!!


----------



## LVsister

It has been a while for me shopping at H[emoji28], but suddenly I received a call :the lovely SA remembered my wish list from over a year ago [emoji13] here it is my small contribution, even small still very happy with it anyway[emoji7]


----------



## Gwapa30

In love with rouge[emoji8][emoji182]


----------



## Wplijnaar

GP 30


----------



## renet

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382952
> 
> In love with rouge[emoji8][emoji182]



Nice bi-color Picotin! [emoji7]


----------



## renet

Wplijnaar said:


> View attachment 3382956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GP 30



Congrats on ur GP!


----------



## Wplijnaar

renet said:


> Congrats on ur GP!


Thank you dear ❤️


----------



## renet

Wplijnaar said:


> Thank you dear [emoji173]️





Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382952
> 
> In love with rouge[emoji8][emoji182]




Seeing all your scores made me feel like going H tomorrow. [emoji23]

However, already got a dogon long wallet, belt for my DH and a Bolide within a month. Should I?...[emoji38]


----------



## Sparkledolll

My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


----------



## Gwapa30

Yes go to the boutique


----------



## Gwapa30

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


----------



## Gwapa30

Omgee Love your bag. Congratulations.


----------



## Wplijnaar

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]



Amazing, very lucky indeed. You have the BEST jewelry Natalie.


----------



## renet

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]



Very gorgeous blue! Congrats, Natalie! Enjoy! [emoji122]


----------



## MotoChiq

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


Gorgeous!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


Woooo hoooo! Both so beautiful!


----------



## luxi_max

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]



The B30 is merely amazing! Congrats!!!


----------



## MSO13

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


Congrats, I love the Mini Clous!


----------



## doves75

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]



Wow!! Love BE!! Congratulations )


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gwapa30 said:


> Omgee Love your bag. Congratulations.





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Amazing, very lucky indeed. You have the BEST jewelry Natalie.





renet said:


> Very gorgeous blue! Congrats, Natalie! Enjoy! [emoji122]





MotoChiq said:


> Gorgeous!





Txoceangirl said:


> Woooo hoooo! Both so beautiful!





luxi_max said:


> The B30 is merely amazing! Congrats!!!





MrsOwen3 said:


> Congrats, I love the Mini Clous!



Thank you so much Ladies! So happy with my purchases [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## coucou chanel

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]



That blue is so stunning!!!


----------



## AngieBaby15

babypsot said:


> My latest 32, Rose Jaipur. From a re seller . twilly from Japan airport.
> rodeo from a reseller too.  Got from last week.


Beautiful! Love the look with the color of the Twilly and charm.


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Latest purchase are a pair of sandals to match a favourite shawl


So pretty and perfect for summer! Love how it matches your equally beautiful shawl[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




LVsister said:


> It has been a while for me shopping at H[emoji28], but suddenly I received a call :the lovely SA remembered my wish list from over a year ago [emoji13] here it is my small contribution, even small still very happy with it anyway[emoji7]
> View attachment 3382941


I love both!!! Rodeos evaded me for so long till my wonderful SA for me a couple of them too! Twins on the orange poppy [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382952
> 
> In love with rouge[emoji8][emoji182]


Me too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Wplijnaar said:


> View attachment 3382956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GP 30



I love how low key GP is and gold is such a classic color! Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]



Natalie I swear I had to sit down for this one!! Omg BE with GHW is stunning!! Ur SA is amazing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

coucou chanel said:


> That blue is so stunning!!!



Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

@eternallove4bag

Natalie I swear I had to sit down for this one!! Omg BE with GHW is stunning!! Ur SA is amazing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][/QUOTE]

Thank you dear! The funny thing is I asked for B30 in Black or Gold...how or why I was offered Blue Electric still puzzles me [emoji23][emoji23] 
Of course I fell in love as soon as I saw BE but I will never really understand how H works. [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## rania1981

Natalie j said:


> @eternallove4bag
> 
> Natalie I swear I had to sit down for this one!! Omg BE with GHW is stunning!! Ur SA is amazing[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you dear! The funny thing is I asked for B30 in Black or Gold...how or why I was offered Blue Electric still puzzles me [emoji23][emoji23]
Of course I fell in love as soon as I saw BE but I will never really understand how H works. [emoji85][emoji85][/QUOTE]

Your new b is so gorgeous! I have yet to post my latest purchase a Black ghw b 30, and BE was the one on top of my list! So i'm with you on being totally confused how H works, I've got a black ghw kelly cut and now a black b 30 in a span of two months but no sign of BE, i'm soooooo happy for you Natalie!!!


----------



## cremel

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]



That's a dream bag. Most excellent color! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

rania1981 said:


> Thank you dear! The funny thing is I asked for B30 in Black or Gold...how or why I was offered Blue Electric still puzzles me [emoji23][emoji23]
> Of course I fell in love as soon as I saw BE but I will never really understand how H works. [emoji85][emoji85]



Your new b is so gorgeous! I have yet to post my latest purchase a Black ghw b 30, and BE was the one on top of my list! So i'm with you on being totally confused how H works, I've got a black ghw kelly cut and now a black b 30 in a span of two months but no sign of BE, i'm soooooo happy for you Natalie!!![/QUOTE]

Thank you so much Rania and Congrats on your Black B30! Apparently black is the most requested colour so it's the hardest to find. I have no idea if this is true but it sounds plausible so I'm sure BE will be yours soon too [emoji1][emoji6]


----------



## Sparkledolll

cremel said:


> That's a dream bag. Most excellent color! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! Your Avatar is my grail scarf! Would love a Brandebourg in the black/white colour way but it's impossible to find now [emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> @eternallove4bag
> Thank you dear! The funny thing is I asked for B30 in Black or Gold...how or why I was offered Blue Electric still puzzles me [emoji23][emoji23]
> Of course I fell in love as soon as I saw BE but I will never really understand how H works. [emoji85][emoji85]



H works in mysterious ways!!! [emoji3][emoji3] this was meant for you!! Looking forward to some amazing mod shots[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MrH

My fresh lemon finally arrived [emoji522][emoji522][emoji522][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Monique1004

Finally got my little horsey!!!


----------



## atelierforward

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


What a beauty! Love BE, especially with GHW. Very special! Big congrats.


----------



## Prufrock613

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


Just gawgeous!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

atelierforward said:


> What a beauty! Love BE, especially with GHW. Very special! Big congrats.





Prufrock613 said:


> Just gawgeous!!!!



Thank you so much! Have a great weekend [emoji1]


----------



## H2014

Decided to get my latest Hermes acquisition summer ready with a new shoulder strap.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pair of Nice shoes from H.com


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]



*Natalie*, wowza, that BE B30 GHW really is super gorgeous, major congrats!


----------



## appl

This beauty!! Potiron Chevre GHW (purchased from brandoff and it is in amazing condition!)


----------



## serene

I ordered a watch and bag just now  can't wait to receive them!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


Everything is beautiful! Love the electric blue!


----------



## luxi_max

Found Mythiques Phoenix Coloriage today.  So happy


----------



## csetcos

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]



Love love love BE- congrats!!! [emoji170] it's s stunning color!



H2014 said:


> Decided to get my latest Hermes acquisition summer ready with a new shoulder strap.



Love the fun strap- totally ready for summer.  I'm all of a sudden in the market for a fun strap now [emoji5]


----------



## weibandy

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3382952
> 
> In love with rouge[emoji8][emoji182]


What a stunning combination!!


----------



## Twee.baby

First post ever  blue paon Constance wallet with a few rodeo charms were my last purchase at Hermes


----------



## cathiey83

Sakura bookmark =)


----------



## navicular

My latest find from the boutique: 
Clochette Narcisse (a large clochette with mirror) in swift leather and in the colour, capucine. 
The latter is the French synonym for the Nasturtium flower with its brilliant tangy orange petals. Interestingly, the word 'capucine' is likely a reference to the flower's shape, which resembles the hooded robes of the Capuchin monks


----------



## ayc

appl said:


> This beauty!! Potiron Chevre GHW (purchased from brandoff and it is in amazing condition!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383982



love this color! its such beautiful color! congrats!


----------



## ayc

Twee.baby said:


> First post ever  blue paon Constance wallet with a few rodeo charms were my last purchase at Hermes



this constance wallet is such a rare beauty with enemal hardware! love it!  congrats!!!


----------



## ssv003

Twee.baby said:


> First post ever  blue paon Constance wallet with a few rodeo charms were my last purchase at Hermes



Absolutely stunning items!!!!! Blue paon is perfect. Congrats'


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Twee.baby said:


> First post ever  blue paon Constance wallet with a few rodeo charms were my last purchase at Hermes



Gorgeous color, absolutely stunning


----------



## csetcos

Twee.baby said:


> First post ever  blue paon Constance wallet with a few rodeo charms were my last purchase at Hermes



Wow! You made out with a team of beautiful horses!!! And that C wallet!  So pretty!  I always think Bleu Paon should be called Green (Vert) Paon!!! [emoji237][emoji237][emoji237]


----------



## csetcos

Already posted in the Men's thread, but was surprised and also excited to get the call- and I left with my K40, noir with GHW in Togo.  My first K- and I can say that I really, really like it so far!


----------



## MSO13

csetcos said:


> Already posted in the Men's thread, but was surprised and also excited to get the call- and I left with my K40, noir with GHW in Togo.  My first K- and I can say that I really, really like it so far!



Congratulations, it's gorgeous! Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## csetcos

MrsOwen3 said:


> Congratulations, it's gorgeous! Wear it in the best of health!



Thanks MrsOwen3!


----------



## Hermezzy

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


Absolutely gorgeous...stunning


----------



## Hermezzy

csetcos said:


> Already posted in the Men's thread, but was surprised and also excited to get the call- and I left with my K40, noir with GHW in Togo.  My first K- and I can say that I really, really like it so far!


Beautiful bag!! You wear it well! Congrats!


----------



## appl

ayc said:


> love this color! its such beautiful color! congrats!


Thank you so much for understanding bag delight. I'm in heaven right now.


----------



## weibandy

csetcos said:


> Already posted in the Men's thread, but was surprised and also excited to get the call- and I left with my K40, noir with GHW in Togo.  My first K- and I can say that I really, really like it so far!


How absolutely stunning!!!   That is the most gorgeous bag.  Congratulations to you!!!  Love it on you.


----------



## hopiko

serene said:


> I ordered a watch and bag just now  can't wait to receive them!
> View attachment 3384175
> View attachment 3384176


I love potiron!  This bag is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! B30 electric blue Togo GHW and Mini clous [emoji1]


Stunningly gorgeous!  Bling and bag!!!  Congrats!


----------



## meowmeow94

OMG the shoulder strap is a dream! 


H2014 said:


> Decided to get my latest Hermes acquisition summer ready with a new shoulder strap.





hotshot said:


> pair of Nice shoes from H.com


----------



## cremel

H2014 said:


> Decided to get my latest Hermes acquisition summer ready with a new shoulder strap.



Very unique strap.  [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## kathydep

My first Kelly in 32 Epsom Blue Sapphire Sellier with my brand new Paddock charm and twilly! Flew from the Bay Area to Vegas the same day just to pick it up!


----------



## renet

kathydep said:


> My first Kelly in 32 Epsom Blue Sapphire Sellier with my brand new Paddock charm and twilly! Flew from the Bay Area to Vegas the same day just to pick it up!



Congrats! Beautiful Kelly! [emoji122]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kathydep said:


> My first Kelly in 32 Epsom Blue Sapphire Sellier with my brand new Paddock charm and twilly! Flew from the Bay Area to Vegas the same day just to pick it up!


Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## csetcos

Hermezzy said:


> Beautiful bag!! You wear it well! Congrats!





weibandy said:


> How absolutely stunning!!!   That is the most gorgeous bag.  Congratulations to you!!!  Love it on you.



Thanks, Hermezzy and weibandy!!!! [emoji173]️ I'm loving this K!


----------



## Kkho

kathydep said:


> My first Kelly in 32 Epsom Blue Sapphire Sellier with my brand new Paddock charm and twilly! Flew from the Bay Area to Vegas the same day just to pick it up!



Love love love!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ssv003

jyyanks said:


> OMG I LOVE THIS!!!  Such a perfect summer CDC.  Is it scratchy?



Forgive me, I'm not sure I responded to this! It's lined in barenia leather, so it is comfortable to wear. Thank you so much!


----------



## Notorious Pink

appl said:


> This beauty!! Potiron Chevre GHW (purchased from brandoff and it is in amazing condition!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383982



Love this yummy combo!


----------



## Notorious Pink

csetcos said:


> Already posted in the Men's thread, but was surprised and also excited to get the call- and I left with my K40, noir with GHW in Togo.  My first K- and I can say that I really, really like it so far!



Awesome! I have always loved the 40.....this is awesome on you! Congratulations!

Just wondering here....do you think that a woman could use this as a shoulder bag with the handle? [emoji848]


----------



## uhpharm01

I think the 35 Burkin in the Togo leather is about Correction.  I just found out that it 11,900.


----------



## csetcos

BBC said:


> Awesome! I have always loved the 40.....this is awesome on you! Congratulations!
> 
> Just wondering here....do you think that a woman could use this as a shoulder bag with the handle? [emoji848]



The ladies in my home store were modeling the bag too and it looked really good on them. It all depends on your frame and your tastes! 

As a side not, I thought I would be annoyed getting in and out of the bag, but I find it easier than my Bs even. This K is right on my shoulder and I find that I can use both hands quickly without having to set anything on a table.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Fresh from Paris - A first for each type of bag --K28 Orange Poppy, KC Glycine, PM Rodeo Orange Poppy, Kelly WG bracelet.  I did a full report in Paris trip.  Sorry if you are seeing this photo as a dup.  Im just so freaking excited.  KC Glycine is a holy grail for me!


----------



## LovEmAll

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from Paris - A first for each type of bag --K28 Orange Poppy, KC Glycine, PM Rodeo Orange Poppy, Kelly WG bracelet.  I did a full report in Paris trip.  Sorry if you are seeing this photo as a dup.  Im just so freaking excited.  KC Glycine is a holy grail for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386066





kathydep said:


> My first Kelly in 32 Epsom Blue Sapphire Sellier with my brand new Paddock charm and twilly! Flew from the Bay Area to Vegas the same day just to pick it up!





csetcos said:


> Already posted in the Men's thread, but was surprised and also excited to get the call- and I left with my K40, noir with GHW in Togo.  My first K- and I can say that I really, really like it so far!





navicular said:


> My latest find from the boutique:
> Clochette Narcisse (a large clochette with mirror) in swift leather and in the colour, capucine.
> The latter is the French synonym for the Nasturtium flower with its brilliant tangy orange petals. Interestingly, the word 'capucine' is likely a reference to the flower's shape, which resembles the hooded robes of the Capuchin monks
> 
> View attachment 3384789





cathiey83 said:


> Sakura bookmark =)
> View attachment 3384653





Twee.baby said:


> First post ever  blue paon Constance wallet with a few rodeo charms were my last purchase at Hermes





appl said:


> This beauty!! Potiron Chevre GHW (purchased from brandoff and it is in amazing condition!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383982



Gorgeous purchases all!  What beautiful eye candy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ipodgirl

csetcos said:


> The ladies in my home store were modeling the bag too and it looked really good on them. It all depends on your frame and your tastes!
> 
> As a side not, I thought I would be annoyed getting in and out of the bag, but I find it easier than my Bs even. This K is right on my shoulder and I find that I can use both hands quickly without having to set anything on a table.



Looks good on you! And I also find my K easier to use than Bs.


----------



## ipodgirl

I bought two new sets of twillys! Only opened one of each set to put on my K, but I was advised to always get a pair in case down the road I want to use it for the Bs and can't find them anymore.


----------



## doves75

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from Paris - A first for each type of bag --K28 Orange Poppy, KC Glycine, PM Rodeo Orange Poppy, Kelly WG bracelet.  I did a full report in Paris trip.  Sorry if you are seeing this photo as a dup.  Im just so freaking excited.  KC Glycine is a holy grail for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386066



Gorgeous bags!! Love them all. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



ipodgirl said:


> View attachment 3386119
> 
> 
> I bought two new sets of twillys! Only opened one of each set to put on my K, but I was advised to always get a papr in case down the road I want to use it for the Bs and can't find them anymore.



What a pretty twillies


----------



## csetcos

Txoceangirl said:


> Fresh from Paris - A first for each type of bag --K28 Orange Poppy, KC Glycine, PM Rodeo Orange Poppy, Kelly WG bracelet.  I did a full report in Paris trip.  Sorry if you are seeing this photo as a dup.  Im just so freaking excited.  KC Glycine is a holy grail for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3386066



I love how your glycine KC color looks different in every pic- it's such a gorgeous and chameleon color!


----------



## Louis74

I just picked those up today: Calvi card holder and Bastia change purse in Agate Blue (R2) epsom leather:


----------



## MrsWYK

Requested a red B from my home SA in May. Was offered a K28 Terre Bautte 3 weeks ago but turned it down because I don't look good in anything orange. Waited & hoped that I wouldn't be bump down the list because of the rejected offer. SA offered me this yesterday.... So happy! Another B added to my collection!


----------



## renet

Louis74 said:


> I just picked those up today: Calvi card holder and Bastia change purse in Agate Blue (R2) epsom leather:
> 
> View attachment 3386390



Nice!  Enjoy!  [emoji4][emoji106]



MrsWYK said:


> Requested a red B from my home SA in May. Was offered a K28 Terre Bautte 3 weeks ago but turned it down because I don't look good in anything orange. Waited & hoped that I wouldn't be bump down the list because of the rejected offer. SA offered me this yesterday.... So happy! Another B added to my collection!
> 
> View attachment 3386404



This red is gorgeous! Congrats, MrsWYK![emoji122][emoji898]

What is this red call?


----------



## MrsWYK

renet said:


> Nice!  Enjoy!  [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> This red is gorgeous! Congrats, MrsWYK![emoji122][emoji898]
> 
> What is this red call?



Thanks renet! It's a B30 Rouge Tomate Clemence


----------



## renet

MrsWYK said:


> Thanks renet! It's a B30 Rouge Tomate Clemence



Nice red!  I still remember your Ms Macassar!  Enjoy both of them!  [emoji7]


----------



## MrsWYK

renet said:


> Nice red!  I still remember your Ms Macassar!  Enjoy both of them!  [emoji7]



Thanks dear! I'm sailing off to Ban Island as I'm writing this. I've hit my B quota for this year!


----------



## renet

MrsWYK said:


> Thanks dear! I'm sailing off to Ban Island as I'm writing this. I've hit my B quota for this year!


 Bon voyage!  However, its hard to resist H...


----------



## rania1981

Monique1004 said:


> Finally got my little horsey!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383428


Twinsies on this one its so so cute!


----------



## rania1981

Natalie j said:


> Your new b is so gorgeous! I have yet to post my latest purchase a Black ghw b 30, and BE was the one on top of my list! So i'm with you on being totally confused how H works, I've got a black ghw kelly cut and now a black b 30 in a span of two months but no sign of BE, i'm soooooo happy for you Natalie!!!



Thank you so much Rania and Congrats on your Black B30! Apparently black is the most requested colour so it's the hardest to find. I have no idea if this is true but it sounds plausible so I'm sure BE will be yours soon too [emoji1][emoji6][/QUOTE]
I'm sure its most requested but i am craving a blue B more than anything now, will live vicariously through you, many many congrats again!


----------



## Amka

MrsWYK said:


> Requested a red B from my home SA in May. Was offered a K28 Terre Bautte 3 weeks ago but turned it down because I don't look good in anything orange. Waited & hoped that I wouldn't be bump down the list because of the rejected offer. SA offered me this yesterday.... So happy! Another B added to my collection!
> 
> View attachment 3386404



Gorgeous!! 
Love the twillys you put on her (are those from current season?)
Congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

rania1981 said:


> Thank you so much Rania and Congrats on your Black B30! Apparently black is the most requested colour so it's the hardest to find. I have no idea if this is true but it sounds plausible so I'm sure BE will be yours soon too [emoji1][emoji6]


I'm sure its most requested but i am craving a blue B more than anything now, will live vicariously through you, many many congrats again![/QUOTE]

Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

csetcos said:


> Already posted in the Men's thread, but was surprised and also excited to get the call- and I left with my K40, noir with GHW in Togo.  My first K- and I can say that I really, really like it so far!



Congrats dear! Perfect size on you [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

kathydep said:


> My first Kelly in 32 Epsom Blue Sapphire Sellier with my brand new Paddock charm and twilly! Flew from the Bay Area to Vegas the same day just to pick it up!



Lol congrats! I love the dedication and your K of course [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## Zasha

Natalie j said:


> I'm sure its most requested but i am craving a blue B more than anything now, will live vicariously through you, many many congrats again!



Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

Congrats! It must be your lucky day!! [emoji254][emoji178]


----------



## csetcos

Natalie j said:


> I'm sure its most requested but i am craving a blue B more than anything now, will live vicariously through you, many many congrats again!



Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

Lovely pictures! I love all of the little bag charms!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Natalie j said:


> I'm sure its most requested but i am craving a blue B more than anything now, will live vicariously through you, many many congrats again!



Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]
Congrats on your lovely new additions!
Last year, while searching for a 2 colour Carmen, I had an SA tell me they only made them in single colours!
Fortunately, I had a photo of a 2 colour on my phone.....


----------



## Sparkledolll

THank you so much for sharing my excitement everyone! I am having trouble quoting people. This new app is so hard to get used to [emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Natalie j said:


> I'm sure its most requested but i am craving a blue B more than anything now, will live vicariously through you, many many congrats again!



Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

You have amazing taste and amazing luck at getting the best H goodies Natalie!!! Beautiful purchases[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkledolll

eternallove4bag said:


> Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]



You have amazing taste and amazing luck at getting the best H goodies Natalie!!! Beautiful purchases[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[/QUOTE]

Thank you Eternal, you are so sweet! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Hermezzy

Stunn


Louis74 said:


> I just picked those up today: Calvi card holder and Bastia change purse in Agate Blue (R2) epsom leather:
> 
> View attachment 3386390


Stunning!  I have not seen this blue before and it is just mesmerizing!


----------



## Hermezzy

Natalie j said:


> I'm sure its most requested but i am craving a blue B more than anything now, will live vicariously through you, many many congrats again!



Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/QUOTE]
What a beautiful array of color!  I love your selections- just divine!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hermezzy said:


> Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]


What a beautiful array of color!  I love your selections- just divine![/QUOTE]

Thank you Hermezzy! You just ever know what you're going to find at H [emoji2]


----------



## Louis74

Hermezzy said:


> Stunning!  I have not seen this blue before and it is just mesmerizing!



Thanks! It's an unusual shade of blue for sure.


----------



## rania1981

Zasha said:


> Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]



Major congrats and twins on both rodeos haha Love the carmen and wallet too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Picked up this barenia CDC PHW on Monday to coordinate with my Medor Picnic Cuff. 
Here is a pic of them together with my Folklore 140cm summer silk.


----------



## replayii

Just picked up a 25 bk in Ebene in Barenia leather from the boutique. I didn't know Hermes still makes this color/leather combination


----------



## EmileH

replayii said:


> Just picked up a 25 bk in Ebene in Barenia leather from the boutique. I didn't know Hermes still makes this color/combination
> 
> View attachment 3388016



Gorgeous! Neither did I.


----------



## rk4265

Walked into Hermes and came out with this bracelet ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## LovEmAll

replayii said:


> Just picked up a 25 bk in Ebene in Barenia leather from the boutique. I didn't know Hermes still makes this color/leather combination
> 
> View attachment 3388016





rk4265 said:


> Walked into Hermes and came out with this bracelet [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Gorgeous goodies!  Congrats to you both [emoji173]️


----------



## ayc

replayii said:


> Just picked up a 25 bk in Ebene in Barenia leather from the boutique. I didn't know Hermes still makes this color/leather combination
> 
> View attachment 3388016



OMG!  I have been looking for barenia forever!  this is absolutely to died for!  congrats!


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]



You have amazing taste and amazing luck at getting the best H goodies Natalie!!! Beautiful purchases[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[/QUOTE]
TDF!!!!! Love love love!!!!!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Picked up this barenia CDC PHW on Monday to coordinate with my Medor Picnic Cuff.
> Here is a pic of them together with my Folklore 140cm summer silk.



A heavenly combination of silks and CDCs Vigee . The summer silks are my favorite in terms of weight and feel, and I find I wear them year round. This cw is beautiful.


----------



## Txoceangirl

replayii said:


> Just picked up a 25 bk in Ebene in Barenia leather from the boutique. I didn't know Hermes still makes this color/leather combination
> 
> View attachment 3388016



Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## replayii

Txoceangirl said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!





ayc said:


> OMG!  I have been looking for barenia forever!  this is absolutely to died for!  congrats!





LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous goodies!  Congrats to you both [emoji173]️





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gorgeous! Neither did I.



Thanks everyone, it's nice to know the popular Barenia is still out there, good luck to everyone's searches!


----------



## papilloncristal

Lindy 30 in my favorite Rose Sakura! Can't believe I found it in the shop!!!


----------



## pinkloverme

replayii said:


> Just picked up a 25 bk in Ebene in Barenia leather from the boutique. I didn't know Hermes still makes this color/leather combination
> 
> View attachment 3388016



You're so lucky to be able to get this from the store! Such a beautiful bag [emoji177]


----------



## ophy

The Ebene Barenia in a 25!!  What an amazing and beautiful unicorn.  Big big congrats!


----------



## lulilu

replayii said:


> Just picked up a 25 bk in Ebene in Barenia leather from the boutique. I didn't know Hermes still makes this color/leather combination
> 
> View attachment 3388016



Did you SO or PO it, or was it just offered to you?


----------



## replayii

lulilu said:


> Did you SO or PO it, or was it just offered to you?



It was just offered to me, I was hesitant taking it since I'm not a big fan of smooth leather, but ended up taking it mainly because of its size. After searching on this forum when I got home, I realized how rare it is. I noticed a lot of Barenia  bags in ebene were made around 10 years ago, but mine has an X stamp, so it's freshly made. Hermes is so strange.


----------



## nhoness

Received a surprise offer from my SA. I present to you this beautiful Constance 24 in Rouge Casaque with Epsom leather. More details of my reveal over here:


----------



## cremel

nhoness said:


> Received a surprise offer from my SA. I present to you this beautiful Constance 24 in Rouge Casaque with Epsom leather. More details of my reveal over here:



Wow that's beautiful!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Onthego

kathydep said:


> My first Kelly in 32 Epsom Blue Sapphire Sellier with my brand new Paddock charm and twilly! Flew from the Bay Area to Vegas the same day just to pick it up!


I love this. So sophisticated. Glad you were able to get your hands on it. Congrats.


----------



## Onthego

Natalie j said:


> I'm sure its most requested but i am craving a blue B more than anything now, will live vicariously through you, many many congrats again!



Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/QUOTE]
So many H goodies. You did good.


----------



## Onthego

replayii said:


> Just picked up a 25 bk in Ebene in Barenia leather from the boutique. I didn't know Hermes still makes this color/leather combination
> 
> View attachment 3388016


Oh My. This is adorable and a great color and apparently a desirable leather. Great score.


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Thanks dear! It must be my lucky H week, walked into London sloane street store and spotted my HG wallet - Tri fold Bearn in Rose confetti [emoji7][emoji7] so I also picked up a rodeo and tri colour carmen [emoji16][emoji16]



You have amazing taste and amazing luck at getting the best H goodies Natalie!!! Beautiful purchases[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[/QUOTE]

This post totally slipped by me till now!
What terrific purchases[emoji170][emoji178][emoji175]
Keep them coming!!


----------



## cuselover

Kelly 28 rouge grenat [emoji7]


----------



## QuelleFromage

fatcat2523 said:


> View attachment 3381544
> View attachment 3381545
> View attachment 3381544
> 
> 
> My rings order arrived for my partner and I, they are lovely - Ariane ring


Wowowow, what a subtle, lovely design!


----------



## fatcat2523

QuelleFromage said:


> Wowowow, what a subtle, lovely design!


Thank you


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Picked up this barenia CDC PHW on Monday to coordinate with my Medor Picnic Cuff.
> Here is a pic of them together with my Folklore 140cm summer silk.



Looks so pretty VigeeLeBrun [emoji173]️



replayii said:


> Just picked up a 25 bk in Ebene in Barenia leather from the boutique. I didn't know Hermes still makes this color/leather combination
> 
> View attachment 3388016



Beautiful and a rare bag. Congrats!





nhoness said:


> Received a surprise offer from my SA. I present to you this beautiful Constance 24 in Rouge Casaque with Epsom leather. More details of my reveal over here:



Enjoy your new C. RC is one of my fav red 



cuselover said:


> Kelly 28 rouge grenat [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389187



Beautiful and such a cute bag. Enjoy


----------



## Kkho

Such lovely eye candies! 
Congrats to replayii with the barenia. Such a rarity to find it in ebene. 
And Natalie j, I've been looking for a trifold for a while. Will love to have one esp in rose Sakura. 
And rouge grenat K is such an adorable red, congrats to cuselover!


----------



## Goodfrtune

Jypsiere 31 in bleu nuit.  I might be crazy because I just purchased a Kelly in the same color a few months ago but I love the color and love the casual vibe of the jypsiere. Cannot post a picture as I am currently at the airport and have convinced my DH that it's a bag he hasn't seen rather than one I just purchased less than 24 hours ago!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kkho said:


> Such lovely eye candies!
> Congrats to replayii with the barenia. Such a rarity to find it in ebene.
> And Natalie j, I've been looking for a trifold for a while. Will love to have one esp in rose Sakura.
> And rouge grenat K is such an adorable red, congrats to cuselover!



Thanks KKho! I was told earlier this year that H were going to stop producing trifold Bearn and my local store hasn't been able to find me one in 4 months so I was very surprised to see so many of them in London and in such lovely bright summery colours. I was spoilt for choice with Rose confetti, rose Jaipur, black and RC. Good luck finding your Rose Sakura [emoji2]


----------



## megt10

Went to Hermes for the first time in months and was rewarded with my first Kelly Cut in Capucine. I also bought twillys a 140 scarf and moussie. I took quick photos as I was in a rush when I got home. Oh and a PM rodeo. It was a very good day.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## princessmaggie

Oh that Kelly cut is stunning! I'm more and more in love with this bag! Congrats!


----------



## megt10

princessmaggie said:


> Oh that Kelly cut is stunning! I'm more and more in love with this bag! Congrats!


Thank you. I really want the pouchette but couldn't pass this up.


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> Went to Hermes for the first time in months and was rewarded with my first Kelly Cut in Capucine. I also bought twillys a 140 scarf and moussie. I took quick photos as I was in a rush when I got home. Oh and a PM rodeo. It was a very good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389876
> View attachment 3389877
> View attachment 3389879
> View attachment 3389884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


All so beautiful!  Love the KC ❤️  Congrats on such good beauties.


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Need your advice!

Debating between two sets of Twillys to use on the handles of my bags... Which is your favorite / do you think will go with more colors? My first time putting on my handles so I'm new to this 

Choices:
*1- Mors et Gourmettes Remix twilly*


*2- Hermes Les Flots du Cheval twilly*


----------



## Txoceangirl

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Need your advice!
> 
> Debating between two sets of Twillys to use on the handles of my bags... Which is your favorite / do you think will go with more colors? My first time putting on my handles so I'm new to this
> 
> Choices:
> *1- Mors et Gourmettes Remix twilly*
> View attachment 3390135
> 
> *2- Hermes Les Flots du Cheval twilly*
> 
> View attachment 3390136


I have #1 in a different color way and love. #2 is gorgeous too. What color are your bags?


----------



## Scarf and Glove

megt10 said:


> Went to Hermes for the first time in months and was rewarded with my first Kelly Cut in Capucine. I also bought twillys a 140 scarf and moussie. I took quick photos as I was in a rush when I got home. Oh and a PM rodeo. It was a very good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389876
> View attachment 3389877
> View attachment 3389879
> View attachment 3389884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Beautiful additions to a chic collection! Congrats especially on the KC-


----------



## csetcos

megt10 said:


> Went to Hermes for the first time in months and was rewarded with my first Kelly Cut in Capucine. I also bought twillys a 140 scarf and moussie. I took quick photos as I was in a rush when I got home. Oh and a PM rodeo. It was a very good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389876
> View attachment 3389877
> View attachment 3389879
> View attachment 3389884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Good and successful!  Perfect additions-all gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Txoceangirl said:


> All so beautiful!  Love the KC ❤️  Congrats on such good beauties.


Thank you so much.


Scarf and Glove said:


> Beautiful additions to a chic collection! Congrats especially on the KC-


Thank you. I am very excited to use the KC.


csetcos said:


> Good and successful!  Perfect additions-all gorgeous!


Thanks so much.


----------



## Possum

megt10 said:


> Went to Hermes for the first time in months and was rewarded with my first Kelly Cut in Capucine. I also bought twillys a 140 scarf and moussie. I took quick photos as I was in a rush when I got home. Oh and a PM rodeo. It was a very good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389876
> View attachment 3389877
> View attachment 3389879
> View attachment 3389884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You must have had so much fun megt10! Congrats on your lovely purchases. KC is a treasure!


----------



## luxi_max

megt10 said:


> Went to Hermes for the first time in months and was rewarded with my first Kelly Cut in Capucine. I also bought twillys a 140 scarf and moussie. I took quick photos as I was in a rush when I got home. Oh and a PM rodeo. It was a very good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389876
> View attachment 3389877
> View attachment 3389879
> View attachment 3389884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Everything looks amazing, Megt!


----------



## megt10

luxi_max said:


> Everything looks amazing, Megt!





Possum said:


> You must have had so much fun megt10! Congrats on your lovely purchases. KC is a treasure!


Thank you so much. I did have a lot of fun.


----------



## Myrkur

Something small.. Needed a new agenda, Ulysse PM in Gold


----------



## megt10

Myrkur said:


> Something small.. Needed a new agenda, Ulysse PM in Gold
> 
> View attachment 3390642


So pretty. I love gold.


----------



## marbella8

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Need your advice!
> 
> Debating between two sets of Twillys to use on the handles of my bags... Which is your favorite / do you think will go with more colors? My first time putting on my handles so I'm new to this
> 
> Choices:
> *1- Mors et Gourmettes Remix twilly*
> View attachment 3390135
> 
> *2- Hermes Les Flots du Cheval twilly*
> 
> View attachment 3390136


I have les flots in a different cw, and absolutely love it. However, there are a lot of colors in it, whereas the mors might be easier, depending on your bag colors.


----------



## Myrkur

megt10 said:


> So pretty. I love gold.



Thank you! Yes I considered getting something blue or ruby, but Gold is just a classic!


----------



## Monique1004

BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Need your advice!
> 
> Debating between two sets of Twillys to use on the handles of my bags... Which is your favorite / do you think will go with more colors? My first time putting on my handles so I'm new to this
> 
> Choices:
> *1- Mors et Gourmettes Remix twilly*
> View attachment 3390135
> 
> *2- Hermes Les Flots du Cheval twilly*
> 
> View attachment 3390136



You should probably try the 'Twilly & Hermès handle' tread.
The Twilly and Hermes Handles
http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/The-Twilly-and-Hermes-Handles.202375/


----------



## mygoodies

Hello LOVELIES! Finally got around to take some pics of my latest H hauls. Picked these up while I was traveling the past few weeks [emoji16]
All pictured with Ms Bleu Nuit (B30 Togo). 

Purchased at H Zurich Airport. My HG red atm: RDT in Rouge Grenat. As I'm on the list for a K25 in Grenat I took it as a sign she'll find her way to me very soon [emoji4]



U can see the pink undertone In daylight better:



From Singapore Flagship store Liat Tower and Singapore airport. 
Les Leopards and La Maison des Carres Twilly:



So thrilled to have found this baby! Been hunting croc KD for the past months without any luck in Europe [emoji20] Even though the price was a bit more than EU I just had to take her home! KD in Macassar[emoji7] The color is gorgey, coffee brown with some "Prune" undertone and sometimes it looks black. LOVE ITTT[emoji7]



Here next to the Miel:



Last but not least from H.com France. So happy with my Bambi[emoji847]





Thank you for letting me share[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] Have a GREAT Sunday!


----------



## renet

mygoodies said:


> Hello LOVELIES! Finally got around to take some pics of my latest H hauls. Picked these up while I was traveling the past few weeks [emoji16]
> All pictured with Ms Bleu Nuit (B30 Togo).
> 
> Purchased at H Zurich Airport. My HG red atm: RDT in Rouge Grenat. As I'm on the list for a K25 in Grenat I took it as a sign she'll find her way to me very soon [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3391512
> 
> U can see the pink undertone In daylight better:
> View attachment 3391513
> 
> 
> From Singapore Flagship store Liat Tower and Singapore airport.
> Les Leopards and La Maison des Carres Twilly:
> View attachment 3391518
> 
> 
> So thrilled to have found this baby! Been hunting croc KD for the past months without any luck in Europe [emoji20] Even though the price was a bit more than EU I just had to take her home! KD in Macassar[emoji7] The color is gorgey, coffee brown with some "Prune" undertone and sometimes it looks black. LOVE ITTT[emoji7]
> View attachment 3391520
> 
> 
> Here next to the Miel:
> View attachment 3391522
> 
> 
> Last but not least from H.com France. So happy with my Bambi[emoji847]
> View attachment 3391524
> 
> View attachment 3391525
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] Have a GREAT Sunday!



Great hauls you have! Enjoy them! [emoji1][emoji106]


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Went to Hermes for the first time in months and was rewarded with my first Kelly Cut in Capucine. I also bought twillys a 140 scarf and moussie. I took quick photos as I was in a rush when I got home. Oh and a PM rodeo. It was a very good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389876
> View attachment 3389877
> View attachment 3389879
> View attachment 3389884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Whoa!!!! Amazing haul and that KC [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Be ready to fall in love Meg! I can't seem to stop using my KC! My favorite H bag at the moment[emoji3]


----------



## megt10

mygoodies said:


> Hello LOVELIES! Finally got around to take some pics of my latest H hauls. Picked these up while I was traveling the past few weeks [emoji16]
> All pictured with Ms Bleu Nuit (B30 Togo).
> 
> Purchased at H Zurich Airport. My HG red atm: RDT in Rouge Grenat. As I'm on the list for a K25 in Grenat I took it as a sign she'll find her way to me very soon [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3391512
> 
> U can see the pink undertone In daylight better:
> View attachment 3391513
> 
> 
> From Singapore Flagship store Liat Tower and Singapore airport.
> Les Leopards and La Maison des Carres Twilly:
> View attachment 3391518
> 
> 
> So thrilled to have found this baby! Been hunting croc KD for the past months without any luck in Europe [emoji20] Even though the price was a bit more than EU I just had to take her home! KD in Macassar[emoji7] The color is gorgey, coffee brown with some "Prune" undertone and sometimes it looks black. LOVE ITTT[emoji7]
> View attachment 3391520
> 
> 
> Here next to the Miel:
> View attachment 3391522
> 
> 
> Last but not least from H.com France. So happy with my Bambi[emoji847]
> View attachment 3391524
> 
> View attachment 3391525
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] Have a GREAT Sunday!


Fabulous!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!!! Amazing haul and that KC [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]... Be ready to fall in love Meg! I can't seem to stop using my KC! My favorite H bag at the moment[emoji3]


Thank you. I am looking forward to taking her out next week. I'm still on the hunt for a pouchette.


----------



## DH sucker

I bought a twilly. [emoji6]  Can't spill the beans on the rest though.


----------



## Nahreen

DH sucker said:


> I bought a twilly. [emoji6]  Can't spill the beans on the rest though.
> 
> View attachment 3391617



Are you displaying the rest in another thread?


----------



## rk4265

My b30 in rj


----------



## mygoodies

rk4265 said:


> My b30 in rj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391732



Ooh la la she's a BEAUTY!!!! Enjoy max!


----------



## nhoness

Thank you


----------



## megt10

DH sucker said:


> I bought a twilly. [emoji6]  Can't spill the beans on the rest though.
> 
> View attachment 3391617


Could you please speak to my husband????? Seriously your wife is one lucky woman.


----------



## megt10

rk4265 said:


> My b30 in rj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391732


Gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## appl

My vache ligee 35 cm rouge h ghw. I just bin on eBay so it'll be here next week.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-35-cm-...old-hardware-/112038942616?nav=WATCHING_ENDED

Can't wait!


----------



## DH sucker

Nahreen said:


> Are you displaying the rest in another thread?



I'm sure DW will after I get home this week. [emoji12]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DH sucker said:


> *I bought a twilly. [emoji6]  Can't spill the beans on the rest though. *
> 
> View attachment 3391617





megt10 said:


> *Could you please speak to my husband????? Seriously your wife is one lucky woman*.



*DH sucker*, you are such a tease and a treasure! 

*Meg*,  love your post and include my DH as well.


----------



## rk4265

mygoodies said:


> Ooh la la she's a BEAUTY!!!! Enjoy max!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations.



Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I am looking forward to taking her out next week. I'm still on the hunt for a pouchette.



Your collection is one of my favorites Meg [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## JY1217

My first H, it was preloved and just came back from the spa! Jypsiere 34 Orange in Clemence...


----------



## MarvelGirl

My Birthday purchases (6/20) - Rodeo GM, Kola Sandals (from H Bellagio) & Medor Picnic CDC (Hermes.com)! I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## vavavooom

My recent purchase  Evelyne PM in Blue Hydra.


----------



## sbelle

I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!  

Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.

Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......


----------



## Serva1

This is an amazing piece, congrats sbelle, love blue ostrich bags [emoji170]


----------



## Tall1Grl

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......


Wow! Congrats on a beautiful piece!


----------



## Tall1Grl

MarvelGirl said:


> My Birthday purchases (6/20) - Rodeo GM, Kola Sandals (from H Bellagio) & Medor Picnic CDC (Hermes.com)! I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3392248
> View attachment 3392252


Happy belated! And to many more happy H!!lol!


----------



## Tall1Grl

vavavooom said:


> My recent purchase  Evelyne PM in Blue Hydra.
> View attachment 3392482


Beautiful vibrant blue! Congrats!


----------



## Tall1Grl

rk4265 said:


> My b30 in rj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391732


Congratulations on your beautiful B!


----------



## luckylove

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous bag! Enjoy it in the best of health!


----------



## Fab41

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......


wow! amazing piece!


----------



## LovEmAll

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......



:: this is just STUNNING


----------



## LovEmAll

JY1217 said:


> My first H, it was preloved and just came back from the spa! Jypsiere 34 Orange in Clemence...





MarvelGirl said:


> My Birthday purchases (6/20) - Rodeo GM, Kola Sandals (from H Bellagio) & Medor Picnic CDC (Hermes.com)! I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3392248
> View attachment 3392252





vavavooom said:


> My recent purchase  Evelyne PM in Blue Hydra.
> View attachment 3392482





rk4265 said:


> My b30 in rj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391732





DH sucker said:


> I bought a twilly. [emoji6]  Can't spill the beans on the rest though.
> 
> View attachment 3391617





mygoodies said:


> Hello LOVELIES! Finally got around to take some pics of my latest H hauls. Picked these up while I was traveling the past few weeks [emoji16]
> All pictured with Ms Bleu Nuit (B30 Togo).
> 
> Purchased at H Zurich Airport. My HG red atm: RDT in Rouge Grenat. As I'm on the list for a K25 in Grenat I took it as a sign she'll find her way to me very soon [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3391512
> 
> U can see the pink undertone In daylight better:
> View attachment 3391513
> 
> 
> From Singapore Flagship store Liat Tower and Singapore airport.
> Les Leopards and La Maison des Carres Twilly:
> View attachment 3391518
> 
> 
> So thrilled to have found this baby! Been hunting croc KD for the past months without any luck in Europe [emoji20] Even though the price was a bit more than EU I just had to take her home! KD in Macassar[emoji7] The color is gorgey, coffee brown with some "Prune" undertone and sometimes it looks black. LOVE ITTT[emoji7]
> View attachment 3391520
> 
> 
> Here next to the Miel:
> View attachment 3391522
> 
> 
> Last but not least from H.com France. So happy with my Bambi[emoji847]
> View attachment 3391524
> 
> View attachment 3391525
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] Have a GREAT Sunday!





Myrkur said:


> Something small.. Needed a new agenda, Ulysse PM in Gold
> 
> View attachment 3390642





BirkinBoyNYC said:


> Need your advice!
> 
> Debating between two sets of Twillys to use on the handles of my bags... Which is your favorite / do you think will go with more colors? My first time putting on my handles so I'm new to this
> 
> Choices:
> *1- Mors et Gourmettes Remix twilly*
> View attachment 3390135
> 
> *2- Hermes Les Flots du Cheval twilly*
> 
> View attachment 3390136





megt10 said:


> Went to Hermes for the first time in months and was rewarded with my first Kelly Cut in Capucine. I also bought twillys a 140 scarf and moussie. I took quick photos as I was in a rush when I got home. Oh and a PM rodeo. It was a very good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389876
> View attachment 3389877
> View attachment 3389879
> View attachment 3389884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh my goodness!!! All these gorgeous goodies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Thanks for sharing and congrats to all!


----------



## purplepoodles

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......



Congratulations! This is a absolute dream piece, as in most of us can only dream about finding a indigo birdie KP. 

Well caught!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

From last week's pret-a-porter event of the new collection. Burgundy is in and the 70's vibe is the theme. They had some very cool pieces. I got the pull with silk and cashmere. I am waiting for some other pieces to arrive.


----------



## Onthego

DH sucker said:


> I bought a twilly. [emoji6]  Can't spill the beans on the rest though.
> 
> View attachment 3391617


You are such a tease


----------



## Onthego

megt10 said:


> Went to Hermes for the first time in months and was rewarded with my first Kelly Cut in Capucine. I also bought twillys a 140 scarf and moussie. I took quick photos as I was in a rush when I got home. Oh and a PM rodeo. It was a very good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3389876
> View attachment 3389877
> View attachment 3389879
> View attachment 3389884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That KC is gorgeous.


----------



## Onthego

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......


This is super stunning.


----------



## bagidiotic

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......


Totally  mesmerised by this petite  beauty


----------



## cremel

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......



Wow it's a very special one.  Love the color combo. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Txoceangirl

mygoodies said:


> Hello LOVELIES! Finally got around to take some pics of my latest H hauls. Picked these up while I was traveling the past few weeks [emoji16]
> All pictured with Ms Bleu Nuit (B30 Togo).
> 
> Purchased at H Zurich Airport. My HG red atm: RDT in Rouge Grenat. As I'm on the list for a K25 in Grenat I took it as a sign she'll find her way to me very soon [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3391512
> 
> U can see the pink undertone In daylight better:
> View attachment 3391513
> 
> 
> From Singapore Flagship store Liat Tower and Singapore airport.
> Les Leopards and La Maison des Carres Twilly:
> View attachment 3391518
> 
> 
> So thrilled to have found this baby! Been hunting croc KD for the past months without any luck in Europe [emoji20] Even though the price was a bit more than EU I just had to take her home! KD in Macassar[emoji7] The color is gorgey, coffee brown with some "Prune" undertone and sometimes it looks black. LOVE ITTT[emoji7]
> View attachment 3391520
> 
> 
> Here next to the Miel:
> View attachment 3391522
> 
> 
> Last but not least from H.com France. So happy with my Bambi[emoji847]
> View attachment 3391524
> 
> View attachment 3391525
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] Have a GREAT Sunday!



Gorgeous!  The KD is stunning!


----------



## Txoceangirl

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......



Whoa!  My heart just skipped a beat. Congrats!


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......



SO.PRETTY!!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Fab41

hubby went to Vegas and brought home some goodies!! including my very first H shoes... (i just realized why the H design sandals so worth the money...and why they look so classy... they hide the often wonky looking pinky toe hehe...)


----------



## Lovehermes89

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......



This is gorgeous!! Congratulation!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......


Congrats sbelle. This is truly stunning.


----------



## sbelle

Serva1 said:


> This is an amazing piece, congrats sbelle, love blue ostrich bags [emoji170]





Tall1Grl said:


> Wow! Congrats on a beautiful piece!






Fab41 said:


> wow! amazing piece!





LovEmAll said:


> :: this is just STUNNING





purplepoodles said:


> Congratulations! This is a absolute dream piece, as in most of us can only dream about finding a indigo birdie KP.
> 
> Well caught!





Onthego said:


> This is super stunning.




Thanks y'all!  I was looking for a epsom or swift pochette and this popped up.   I was thrilled!


----------



## sbelle

bagidiotic said:


> Totally  mesmerised by this petite  beauty





cremel said:


> Wow it's a very special one.  Love the color combo. [emoji106][emoji106]





Txoceangirl said:


> Whoa!  My heart just skipped a beat. Congrats!





mp4 said:


> SO.PRETTY!!!  Thank you for sharing!





Lovehermes89 said:


> This is gorgeous!! Congratulation!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Congrats sbelle. This is truly stunning.



Thanks so much for your sweet comments!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MarvelGirl said:


> My Birthday purchases (6/20) - Rodeo GM, Kola Sandals (from H Bellagio) & Medor Picnic CDC (Hermes.com)! I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3392248
> View attachment 3392252



Happy beautiful Birthday MarvelGirl [emoji173]️ and Congrats on these beauties. Love them all and the Picnic CDC is special.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MarvelGirl said:


> My Birthday purchases (6/20) - Rodeo GM, Kola Sandals (from H Bellagio) & Medor Picnic CDC (Hermes.com)! I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3392248
> View attachment 3392252



Happy B-day, *MarvelGirl* ~ such lovely H presents, love your white Kola sandals and happy to be your twin with the Medor Picnic Cuff. 



vavavooom said:


> My recent purchase  Evelyne PM in Blue Hydra.
> View attachment 3392482



Perfect color for an evie, *vavavoom*!  Congrats! 



sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......



*sbelle*, such a beautiful birdie KP ~ major congrats are in order here. Love this little piece of elegance!


----------



## The Fashion Street

Last purchase was Hermes Hac 32cm Ardennes Satchel Black Tote bag ☺️


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just got a Lindy 26 Rose Sakura yesterday.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Got this cutie yesterday ! Rose Azalea/Orange Poppy/ Rouge Indian MM [emoji206][emoji7]


----------



## LittleMsMelody

My Pani La Shar Pawnee bandana was delivered to the store yesterday. It looks even better in person than it does online!
*edit: Here’s a slightly better picture
.


----------



## purplepoodles

LittleMsMelody said:


> My Pani La Shar Pawnee bandana was delivered to the store yesterday. It looks even better in person than it does online!
> *edit: Here’s a slightly better picture
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394818



Like this so much better than my original 90cm  Love a mod shot if you get the chance?


----------



## LittleMsMelody

purplepoodles said:


> Like this so much better than my original 90cm  Love a mod shot if you get the chance?



It was covering the mess on my head but I took it off so you can see it better. So please excuse my hair!


----------



## EmileH

LittleMsMelody said:


> It was covering the mess on my head but I took it off so you can see it better. So please excuse my hair!



Awwwwww! [emoji173]️


----------



## MarvelGirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy B-day, *MarvelGirl* ~ such lovely H presents, love your white Kola sandals and happy to be your twin with the Medor Picnic Cuff.





Sarah_sarah said:


> Happy beautiful Birthday MarvelGirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️ and Congrats on these beauties. Love them all and the Picnic CDC is special.



Sweet Ladies, thank you both so much for your lovely and kind birthday wishes. It was truly a fun one with my business trip to Vegas and all. At first I was upset to be away working but it turned out great. Hermes is so good for me! LOL!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Here is the Lindy 26 Rose Sakura Swift I got yesterday with Twillies. The front Twilly is for Kelly and doesn't match Lindy.


----------



## MSO13

LittleMsMelody said:


> It was covering the mess on my head but I took it off so you can see it better. So please excuse my hair!



This is perfect for you! I love a head scarf. I'm going to get the black in this I think.


----------



## divya

vavavooom said:


> My recent purchase  Evelyne PM in Blue Hydra.
> View attachment 3392482



Bag twins... Love


----------



## atelierforward

vavavooom said:


> My recent purchase  Evelyne PM in Blue Hydra.
> View attachment 3392482


We're bag twins . I have the same bag in GM. Isn't blue hydra the most stunning color!!?


----------



## TankerToad

Hey girlie
Twins on the sandals!
It's my birthday this week too
Hurrah for us
I'll share some of my birthday cake with you !


MarvelGirl said:


> My Birthday purchases (6/20) - Rodeo GM, Kola Sandals (from H Bellagio) & Medor Picnic CDC (Hermes.com)! I'm in love. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3392248
> View attachment 3392252


----------



## Txoceangirl

Great mod shots! Cute fur baby!


----------



## MsHermesAU

LittleMsMelody said:


> It was covering the mess on my head but I took it off so you can see it better. So please excuse my hair!



This bandana looks fantastic on you!! When I saw your pic I had to do a double take, I swear you're my SM's long lost twin


----------



## Sparkledolll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here is the Lindy 26 Rose Sakura Swift I got yesterday with Twillies. The front Twilly is for Kelly and doesn't match Lindy.



Yah! Nikki we are bag twin [emoji16] Congrats dear, she's really pretty [emoji7]


----------



## calflu

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here is the Lindy 26 Rose Sakura Swift I got yesterday with Twillies. The front Twilly is for Kelly and doesn't match Lindy.



Lindy!!! RS!!! [emoji175]congrats


----------



## calflu

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this cutie yesterday ! Rose Azalea/Orange Poppy/ Rouge Indian MM [emoji206][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394774



Omg!!! This is my dream item!!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

calflu said:


> Omg!!! This is my dream item!!!



Thanks! I casually asked regular SA if she has a pink rodeo preferably medium size and tada ! Love at first sight! 

Here's a modelling pic, first outing yesterday !


----------



## Perplexed

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here is the Lindy 26 Rose Sakura Swift I got yesterday with Twillies. The front Twilly is for Kelly and doesn't match Lindy.



how beautiful!! I love this color and the lindy! congrats!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> Yah! Nikki we are bag twin [emoji16] Congrats dear, she's really pretty [emoji7]


Yay! Love it! 


calflu said:


> Lindy!!! RS!!! [emoji175]congrats


Thanks!  


Perplexed said:


> how beautiful!! I love this color and the lindy! congrats!


I was a little concerned with color. But it is so pretty.


----------



## lulilu

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3395646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girlie
> Twins on the sandals!
> It's my birthday this week too
> Hurrah for us
> I'll share some of my birthday cake with you !



This style of birthday cake seems to be quite popular recently -- cute.   Hope yours was a happy one.


----------



## hclubfan

lulilu said:


> This style of birthday cake seems to be quite popular recently -- cute.   Hope yours was a happy one.



That's the most beautiful birthday cake I've ever seen...Happy Birthday TankerToad!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awwwwww! [emoji173]️


Thanks. She gets that reaction a lot!


MrsOwen3 said:


> This is perfect for you! I love a head scarf. I'm going to get the black in this I think.


You should definitely get it! Do you know if they’re doing a black/white cw or just the black/navy?


Txoceangirl said:


> Great mod shots! Cute fur baby!


Thank you so much!


MsHermesAU said:


> This bandana looks fantastic on you!! When I saw your pic I had to do a double take, I swear you're my SM's long lost twin


Thank you. I’m glad to know I have a doppelgänger out there!


----------



## aimeng

mad_for_chanel said:


> Got this cutie yesterday ! Rose Azalea/Orange Poppy/ Rouge Indian MM [emoji206][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394774



I love this rodeo, would be perfect on my Picotin


----------



## MSO13

LittleMsMelody said:


> Thanks. She gets that reaction a lot!
> 
> You should definitely get it! Do you know if they’re doing a black/white cw or just the black/navy?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you. I’m glad to know I have a doppelgänger out there!


going to see my SA and look at the scarf list next week, will let you know what I find out!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

MrsOwen3 said:


> going to see my SA and look at the scarf list next week, will let you know what I find out!


Thanks!


----------



## J.A.N.

Hermes Birkin 35 Togo in Iris


----------



## DH sucker

2 H ties and a new belt/buckle in black and blue paradise.


----------



## mcpro

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3396021
> 
> 
> Hermes Birkin 35 Togo in Iris



Wow you got it? Congratulations!!!! Love the color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MarvelGirl

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3395646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girlie
> Twins on the sandals!
> It's my birthday this week too
> Hurrah for us
> I'll share some of my birthday cake with you !



 Hi there, dear friend!  How are you? Hope all is well and that you are enjoying your birthday week as much as I enjoyed mine! By the looks of that fantastic, magical cake, I'm sure you did. Thanks so much for sharing some with me. YUM! And thrilled to be twins with you on these sandals. I really love them as they are surprisingly comfy. Double hurrah for us. XOXO


----------



## trishaluvslv

ok.....I know this deserves a special reveal..but I just cannot get the time....after ten years of my love affair with all things H.....the gods smiled on me and my amazing SA offered ME, little ol ME, an SO.... and I'm shocked to say she arrived in 8 months. Perhaps ordering a 40b instead of a 30 or 35 made the difference but this is one very large Mallard my friends, I'm so excited to introduce you to her.


----------



## trishaluvslv

Anyone notice a little twist?  Ironically I have a small leather good in this color that I fell in love with when it first came out approximately 5 years ago and so when it came out of the archives I knew exactly what my interior choice would be


----------



## MsHermesAU

trishaluvslv said:


> Anyone notice a little twist?  Ironically I have a small leather good in this color that I fell in love with when it first came out approximately 5 years ago and so when it came out of the archives I knew exactly what my interior choice would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396397
> View attachment 3396398



What a beautiful SO! Is the interior blue paon?


----------



## purplepoodles

LittleMsMelody said:


> It was covering the mess on my head but I took it off so you can see it better. So please excuse my hair!



You look so stylish LMM! Great knotting skills and such a cute little buddy!


----------



## trishaluvslv

MsHermesAU said:


> What a beautiful SO! Is the interior blue paon?


Indeed!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



 With blue paon contrast stitching and brushed ghw


----------



## MsHermesAU

trishaluvslv said:


> Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396425
> 
> With blue paon contrast stitching and brushed ghw



I love it! Fantastic choice


----------



## LittleMsMelody

trishaluvslv said:


> Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396425
> 
> With blue paon contrast stitching and brushed ghw



I love this! I never would have thought to put these colors together with gold brushed hardware but it's a great combo. Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Stunning!!


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3395646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey girlie
> Twins on the sandals!
> It's my birthday this week too
> Hurrah for us
> I'll share some of my birthday cake with you !


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SWEET STYLISH LADY!!! (That cake looks Y.U.M.M.Y.)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

trishaluvslv said:


> Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396425
> 
> With blue paon contrast stitching and brushed ghw


Ahh! So crazy for this combo. It is divine.


----------



## LovEmAll

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3396021
> 
> 
> Hermes Birkin 35 Togo in Iris



So pretty!



trishaluvslv said:


> View attachment 3396393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok.....I know this deserves a special reveal..but I just cannot get the time....after ten years of my love affair with all things H.....the gods smiled on me and my amazing SA offered ME, little ol ME, an SO.... and I'm shocked to say she arrived in 8 months. Perhaps ordering a 40b instead of a 30 or 35 made the difference but this is one very large Mallard my friends, I'm so excited to introduce you to her.





trishaluvslv said:


> Anyone notice a little twist?  Ironically I have a small leather good in this color that I fell in love with when it first came out approximately 5 years ago and so when it came out of the archives I knew exactly what my interior choice would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396397
> View attachment 3396398



:: this is stunning!  Huge congrats


----------



## nhoness

trishaluvslv said:


> Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396425
> 
> With blue paon contrast stitching and brushed ghw


OMG! This is drop dead gorgeous. Congrats on this beauty!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

LittleMsMelody said:


> I love this! I never would have thought to put these colors together with gold brushed hardware but it's a great combo. Congrats!


Neither did I dear . I'm so happy that I listened to my SA she truly guided me in the right direction I think I would have been disappointed with Palladium Hardware or a darker blue interior which was the direction I was going initially[emoji16]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

aimeng said:


> I love this rodeo, would be perfect on my Picotin
> View attachment 3395926



Thks aimeng! Quick go get one ! I'm having a lot of fun with it . So far I've used it on Kelly n DS , can't wait to try on my BE Picotin too!


----------



## papertiger

Sarah_sarah said:


> From last week's pret-a-porter event of the new collection. Burgundy is in and the 70's vibe is the theme. They had some very cool pieces. I got the pull with silk and cashmere. I am waiting for some other pieces to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393071
> View attachment 3393072



The collection was divine, and such a beautiful Tatersale top, iconic piece, lucky you


----------



## J.A.N.

mcpro said:


> Wow you got it? Congratulations!!!! Love the color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



[emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## J.A.N.

mcpro said:


> Wow you got it? Congratulations!!!! Love the color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Here's 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
better pic with Twillys on both handles.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Lovely purchases everyone! Here is my latest Hermes purchase, Birkin 25cm in Rose Sakura/Swift leather/Palladium hardware  I'm so enamored with it!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Lovely purchases everyone! Here is my latest Hermes purchase, Birkin 25cm in Rose Sakura/Swift leather/Palladium hardware [emoji813] I'm so enamored with it!!!
> View attachment 3397452


Oh my goodness, such a lovely delicate flower[emoji253] [emoji173] [emoji7]


----------



## Fab41

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Lovely purchases everyone! Here is my latest Hermes purchase, Birkin 25cm in Rose Sakura/Swift leather/Palladium hardware  I'm so enamored with it!!!
> View attachment 3397452


piiiinkkkkk


----------



## cremel

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Lovely purchases everyone! Here is my latest Hermes purchase, Birkin 25cm in Rose Sakura/Swift leather/Palladium hardware  I'm so enamored with it!!!
> View attachment 3397452



Totally impressed by the surrounding roses!! Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Lovely purchases everyone! Here is my latest Hermes purchase, Birkin 25cm in Rose Sakura/Swift leather/Palladium hardware  I'm so enamored with it!!!
> View attachment 3397452



This is such a beautiful pic. Congrats on your baby B, looks like a dream [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## franhueso

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3396021
> 
> 
> Hermes Birkin 35 Togo in Iris[/QUOTE
> 
> Beautiful [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## J.A.N.

Thanks [emoji133][emoji133][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## miweety

Presenting the latest roulis 23 in origan!


----------



## bagidiotic

miweety said:


> Presenting the latest roulis 23 in origan!
> 
> View attachment 3397605


Very sleek cut
Awesome  color


----------



## trishaluvslv

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Ahh! So crazy for this combo. It is divine.


Thank you dear.....I'm so thrilled to share it

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

nhoness said:


> OMG! This is drop dead gorgeous. Congrats on this beauty!!!


Thank you nhoness[emoji253] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hermezzy

miweety said:


> Presenting the latest roulis 23 in origan!
> 
> View attachment 3397605


Beautiful!  I've never seen origan before- what a striking color!


----------



## Susie Tunes

miweety said:


> Presenting the latest roulis 23 in origan!
> 
> View attachment 3397605


Stunning colour - looks like it's between Etoupe and Etain and with the gorgeous contrast stitching - you must be delighted.


----------



## rainneday

Bout du Monde CW04


----------



## hedgwin99

My new pm Evelyn in anemone


----------



## atelierforward

trishaluvslv said:


> Anyone notice a little twist?  Ironically I have a small leather good in this color that I fell in love with when it first came out approximately 5 years ago and so when it came out of the archives I knew exactly what my interior choice would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396397
> View attachment 3396398


Amazing color combo! As a lover of all things blue, I wholeheartedly approve of your incredible choice. Big congrats!!! Still waiting on "the call" for my first B.


----------



## katekluet

rainneday said:


> Bout du Monde CW04


Would love to see how this looks tied! Congrats


----------



## LittleMsMelody

miweety said:


> Presenting the latest roulis 23 in origan!
> 
> View attachment 3397605


I’ve never seen this color either. It’s gorgeous! It really is perfect for that style too. Very modern.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Latest additions - Berline Mini and Calvi in Blue Paon


----------



## sbelle

rainneday said:


> Bout du Monde CW04



Ohhhh!  Love the scarf!


----------



## emorylight

JPG Birkin (the original!) in Rose Scherazade porosus crocodile!


----------



## Nahreen

emorylight said:


> JPG Birkin (the original!) in Rose Scherazade porosus crocodile!


What a Beautiful bag.


----------



## megt10

LittleMsMelody said:


> Latest additions - Berline Mini and Calvi in Blue Paon
> View attachment 3398781


Gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow!!!


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Wow!!!


I have been busy. I just am not spending a lot of time here since the change. I am not finding it user-friendly. I miss seeing everyone's posts so I am going to try and get more familiar with the changes.


----------



## megt10

emorylight said:


> JPG Birkin (the original!) in Rose Scherazade porosus crocodile!


That is stunning. I love it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

megt10 said:


> I have been busy. I just am not spending a lot of time here since the change. I am not finding it user-friendly. I miss seeing everyone's posts so I am going to try and get more familiar with the changes.


Meg, These are gorgeous!!!! I'm especially drooling over the Kelly Cut. I hope you, your family and pups are well!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

megt10 said:


> I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3399669
> View attachment 3399673
> View attachment 3399675



*meg*, you truly outdid yourself with these wonderful purchases! You can post as many pics of each of them as much as you want IMO.


----------



## TankerToad

Can I share?


----------



## bagidiotic

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834


Of coz you can
Stunning  craie c


----------



## MarvelGirl

LittleMsMelody said:


> Latest additions - Berline Mini and Calvi in Blue Paon
> View attachment 3398781





emorylight said:


> JPG Birkin (the original!) in Rose Scherazade porosus crocodile!





megt10 said:


> I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3399669
> View attachment 3399673
> View attachment 3399675



Such wonderful purchases, ladies! I love them all! Congrats and enjoy in the best of health and happiness!


----------



## MarvelGirl

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834



Oh dear TT! Girlie...you are doing it up for your birthday, aren't you?! LOL! This is such a stunning piece. So lovely and classic. BIG congrats!! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> I have been busy. I just am not spending a lot of time here since the change. I am not finding it user-friendly. I miss seeing everyone's posts so I am going to try and get more familiar with the changes.



Miss you, too, Meg...it's always such a pleasure to "see" you! You just have to adjust to TPF because it's not the same without you. [emoji254]


----------



## Myrkur

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......



OMG!! This is my DREAM KP !! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834



TT another fabulous beauty! I think we need a modeling shot!!


----------



## doves75

megt10 said:


> I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3399669
> View attachment 3399673
> View attachment 3399675



What a gorgeous buy megt10!! Congratulations and enjoy!! 
May I know what leather is your Kelly cut made of? TIA


----------



## doves75

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834



What a pretty Constance TT. Congrats


----------



## megt10

miweety said:


> Presenting the latest roulis 23 in origan!
> 
> View attachment 3397605


Gorgeous. I love the color.


----------



## megt10

hedgwin99 said:


> My new pm Evelyn in anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398650


One of my all time favorite colors. Huge congratulations.


----------



## megt10

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834


Stunning.


----------



## megt10

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *meg*, you truly outdid yourself with these wonderful purchases! You can post as many pics of each of them as much as you want IMO.



Thank you so much.


etoupebirkin said:


> Meg, These are gorgeous!!!! I'm especially drooling over the Kelly Cut. I hope you, your family and pups are well!



Thank you. We are all doing better. Misha is hopefully still cancer free. He had his every 4-month tests done on Saturday. My MIL is finally up and walking again after her last fall. It took her 5 weeks. Hopefully nothing else in the near future.


----------



## LovEmAll

megt10 said:


> I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3399669
> View attachment 3399673
> View attachment 3399675





TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834



Congrats to you both.  Lovely colors ... Particularly for summer!  Enjoy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834


This is one of the most elegant bags I've ever seen!!! It's just stunning and so you!!!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> This is one of the most elegant bags I've ever seen!!! It's just stunning and so you!!!



Thank you 
I almost passed on it without seeing it
But my SA kept saying "You NEED" this bag-
And a dear TPFer  told me "run , don't walk"
So of course when I saw it there was instant [emoji173]️
Besides it matched my new VCA


----------



## ANN-11

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE ] beautify just beautiful no other words.


----------



## Harper Quinn

I don't normally hang out in the H forum and my purchase is not exciting as some of the splendid items here- but here is my Cape Cod GM watch with crocodile strap  Plan to build on more H jewellery and bags in the future!


----------



## hedgwin99

megt10 said:


> One of my all time favorite colors. Huge congratulations.



Thank u [emoji171]
I'm beyond excited! Perfect for winter n spring usage


----------



## MrGoyard

vavavooom said:


> My recent purchase  Evelyne PM in Blue Hydra.
> View attachment 3392482


 What a beautiful color!


----------



## MrGoyard

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834


 Incredible!


----------



## megt10

Harper Quinn said:


> View attachment 3400102
> View attachment 3400104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't normally hang out in the H forum and my purchase is not exciting as some of the splendid items here- but here is my Cape Cod GM watch with crocodile strap  Plan to build on more H jewellery and bags in the future!


Love the watch! Careful of the slippery slope.


----------



## rainneday

katekluet said:


> Would love to see how this looks tied! Congrats



I just posted some pics in the fall 2016 thread 




hedgwin99 said:


> My new pm Evelyn in anemone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398650


Congrats! So beautiful! I tried this same bag on recently, it is stunning!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834


Oh TT!!!! Stunning!!! Love the C24 in craie!  You must be reading my wishful emails to my SA... She offered me one in a color I already have on order in B30 so unfortunately had to decline but this is on top of my list just with ghw


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3399669
> View attachment 3399673
> View attachment 3399675


you never cease to amaze me with your reveals!!!! You are amassing quite a collection!!! Love the KC omg


----------



## etoupebirkin

My SA called and said she had something special for me. I have been looking for a green ghillies for a while. I could not resist. It will be delivered tomorrow evening. 30 cm Vert Anglais/Vert Veronese(?) Ghillies Birkin. It's going to be a birthday/anniversary present for me. BUT I have to wait till September.

It's perfect for my wardrobe as I have classic Fall coloration. And it matches my eye color.
I think it will be perfect in the fall. Now I'm on the hunt for a some camel colored clothes and matching suede boots.


----------



## trishaluvslv

etoupebirkin said:


> My SA called and said she had something special for me. I have been looking for a green ghillies for a while. I could not resist. It will be delivered tomorrow evening. 30 cm Vert Anglais/Vert Veronese(?) Ghillies Birkin. It's going to be a birthday/anniversary present for me. BUT I have to wait till September.
> 
> It's perfect for my wardrobe as I have classic Fall coloration. And it matches my eye color.
> I think it will be perfect in the fall. Now I'm on the hunt for a some camel colored clothes and matching suede boots.
> 
> View attachment 3400195
> View attachment 3400196


[emoji8] [emoji173] [emoji122] [emoji162] [emoji322]   thank god for emojis,, I'm speechless.  Happy everything dear EB

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## etoupebirkin

I realized I didn't post the back of the bag.


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3399669
> View attachment 3399673
> View attachment 3399675




WOW Megt10...  Simply gorgeous! Does this mean your SO didn't arrive??


----------



## hclubfan

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834



Crazy beautiful!!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> My SA called and said she had something special for me. I have been looking for a green ghillies for a while. I could not resist. It will be delivered tomorrow evening. 30 cm Vert Anglais/Vert Veronese(?) Ghillies Birkin. It's going to be a birthday/anniversary present for me. BUT I have to wait till September.
> 
> It's perfect for my wardrobe as I have classic Fall coloration. And it matches my eye color.
> I think it will be perfect in the fall. Now I'm on the hunt for a some camel colored clothes and matching suede boots.
> 
> View attachment 3400195
> View attachment 3400196



That bag is glorious 
Wow
You have a great SA
That is a unicorn 
It took my breath away 
Perfect for Fall for sure
But I think year around- against black or white or almost anything it's perfection 
Cheering![emoji256]


----------



## ANN-11

etoupebirkin said:


> I realized I didn't post the back of the bag.
> View attachment 3400210


Big congrats on your new Purchase, look like the same bag they offer me LOL we are twin now etoupebirkin HaHa.


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> That bag is glorious
> Wow
> You have a great SA
> That is a unicorn
> It took my breath away
> Perfect for Fall for sure
> But I think year around- against black or white or almost anything it's perfection
> Cheering!


The Reminds me. I NEEDED this bag, 25 years ago I gave birth to DS on St. Patrick's Day.



ANN-11 said:


> Big congrats on your new Purchase, look like the same bag they offer me LOL we are twin now etoupebirkin HaHa.


Ann, I'm glad we're bag twins. It's a pretty special bag.


----------



## Kkho

etoupebirkin said:


> I realized I didn't post the back of the bag.
> View attachment 3400210



This is gorgeous!! Love love love love!! 
You lucky person. I've been wanting a ghilles for so long. Enjoy!


----------



## Kkho

megt10 said:


> I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3399669
> View attachment 3399673
> View attachment 3399675



And congrats megt10. Both B and KC are gorgeous. It's lovely that your KC doesn't seem to count as a K quota in your store. 
Enjoy them both! Congrats again!


----------



## Hermezzy

LittleMsMelody said:


> Latest additions - Berline Mini and Calvi in Blue Paon
> View attachment 3398781


Such a lovely color...I love how the light can make it look lighter or darker...almost reminds me of the sea and how the light gleams off of it and alters its hue as well


----------



## Hermezzy

megt10 said:


> I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3399669
> View attachment 3399673
> View attachment 3399675


STUNNING megt! I, for one, adore light colored bags and think that the fear of color transfer and dirt are not above the joy of owning something like this, which really is stunning.  And these lighter leathers offer such a gorgeous blank canvas with which to accessorize, as you've shown by the beautiful twillies!  So thrilled for you!


----------



## Hermezzy

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834


WOW.  Just a stunner.  Quite possibly one of the most beautiful C's I'ver ever seen. BRAVA!


----------



## ANN-11

megt10 said:


> I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3399669
> View attachment 3399673
> View attachment 3399675


I love you Megt10, you always amaze me,love love ur new Blanc B and ur Kelly Cut.


----------



## ANN-11

BBC said:


> Miss you, too, Meg...it's always such a pleasure to "see" you! You just have to adjust to TPF because it's not the same without you. [emoji254]


Agreeeeeeeeree


----------



## lanit

TankerToad said:


> Can I share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399831
> View attachment 3399832
> View attachment 3399834


Dearest TT, this is stunning....enjoy dear friend!


----------



## hauterose

megt10 said:


> I have been remiss about posting on tpf since the change. I don't get notifications anymore and so I am sorry if I have missed your posts. I do want to post my new Blanc B 30 with GHW in Clemence and a few other things I have picked up in the last 2 weeks. I also got a Kelly Cut in Capucine and to be honest I can't remember if I posted it or not. So here goes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3399669
> View attachment 3399673
> View attachment 3399675


Beautiful!  I love your style.


----------



## megt10

hauterose said:


> Beautiful!  I love your style.


Thank you. You are very kind.


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Miss you, too, Meg...it's always such a pleasure to "see" you! You just have to adjust to TPF because it's not the same without you. [emoji254]


Aww, thank you so much, my friend. I am trying to adjust to the new format. I feel like I am missing so many posts. I always try and respond to people's comments and reveals but I know I am missing a lot of them and find that really stressful. It just feels so impolite, kwim?


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> Aww, thank you so much, my friend. I am trying to adjust to the new format. I feel like I am missing so many posts. I always try and respond to people's comments and reveals but I know I am missing a lot of them and find that really stressful. It just feels so impolite, kwim?



I understand. [emoji8] I just don't want it to keep you from participating! I personally use the app 99% of the time and find it much easier.


----------



## emorylight

Nahreen said:


> What a Beautiful bag.





megt10 said:


> That is stunning. I love it.





MarvelGirl said:


> Such wonderful purchases, ladies! I love them all! Congrats and enjoy in the best of health and happiness!



Thank you, @Nahreen @megt10 @MarvelGirl !  It's been raining cats and dogs since I got back, but plan on taking her out to visit the local historical places when the weather is good again.  Will have more action pics then!


----------



## hauterose

Thank you for letting me share my first purchase at H!


----------



## Melow

hauterose said:


> Thank you for letting me share my first purchase at H!



Wow!! How did u get a kelly on ur first purchase?


----------



## hauterose

Melow said:


> Wow!! How did u get a kelly on ur first purchase?


Sorry, I've bought other things, I meant to say first bag!!


----------



## hauterose

hauterose said:


> Sorry, I've bought other things, I meant to say first bag!!


Having said that, I did get offered a Kelly without any prior history in Paris in 2014.


----------



## hbr

hauterose said:


> Thank you for letting me share my first purchase at H!



Stunning!!!  Congrats!! [emoji521][emoji173]️[emoji521][emoji173]️


----------



## Tall1Grl

hauterose said:


> Thank you for letting me share my first purchase at H!


Congratulations! Beautiful!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hauterose said:


> Thank you for letting me share my first purchase at H!



Gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

etoupebirkin said:


> My SA called and said she had something special for me. I have been looking for a green ghillies for a while. I could not resist. It will be delivered tomorrow evening. 30 cm Vert Anglais/Vert Veronese(?) Ghillies Birkin. It's going to be a birthday/anniversary present for me. BUT I have to wait till September.
> 
> It's perfect for my wardrobe as I have classic Fall coloration. And it matches my eye color.
> I think it will be perfect in the fall. Now I'm on the hunt for a some camel colored clothes and matching suede boots.
> 
> View attachment 3400195
> View attachment 3400196


Congrats *EB !! *What a wonderful gift for Bday and anniversary. September will coming sooner that you think.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LittleMsMelody said:


> Latest additions - Berline Mini and Calvi in Blue Paon
> View attachment 3398781


Wow !! That is all I can say.  Love the combo and congrats !


----------



## Lisab68

I just received my very first Hermes purchase today. I bought this beautiful pre-loved scarf after the amazing @marietouchet authenticated it for me. It is so beautiful and has my favorite color combination--pink, black and white. It's a CSGM and appears to be in perfect condition. Love!! [emoji175]


----------



## Lisab68

Oh and what is the best way for me to store this beautiful a scarf?


----------



## LovEmAll

hauterose said:


> Thank you for letting me share my first purchase at H!



Beautiful!  What color is your new K?  It's so pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tall1Grl

Lisab68 said:


> I just received my very first Hermes purchase today. I bought this beautiful pre-loved scarf after the amazing @marietouchet authenticated it for me. It is so beautiful and has my favorite color combination--pink, black and white. It's a CSGM and appears to be in perfect condition. Love!! [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401141


Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## hauterose

LovEmAll said:


> Beautiful!  What color is your new K?  It's so pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you! Etain.  I was offered a 40 in Paris a few years ago, very glad I turned it down to wait for this beauty. I remember being so disappointed at the time, but I guess the time was not right! Lol. Next on my list is a B!  Do you think neutrals are "better" (I say this loosely, I know it is all down to personal preference), but in general, a neutral or a pop of colour for a B? Which do you prefer?


----------



## LovEmAll

hauterose said:


> Thank you! Etain.  I was offered a 40 in Paris a few years ago, very glad I turned it down to wait for this beauty. I remember being so disappointed at the time, but I guess the time was not right! Lol. Next on my list is a B!  Do you think neutrals are "better" (I say this loosely, I know it is all down to personal preference), but in general, a neutral or a pop of colour for a B? Which do you prefer?



It's lovely!  Such a chameleon....in some pics it looks gray, in others more brown...just love that!  Glad you waited for the perfect K!  Patience definitely paid off [emoji106].  Such a tough decision between neutrals and pops of color...definitely a personal choice, but I say get both!  Lol. In all seriousness, I think a wardrobe does have room for both and I think a pop of color (red or blue being my fav) can find room in any bag collection.  Since my first H was a K32 Goldie, I decided for a pop of color for my first B and got a RC B30, and I love it!  Having said that, I want a cool neutral (like the perfect gray whenever I find it) for my next B.  I would think of one of each that you'd love and let your SA know so she/he can keep an eye out.  Good luck deciding though . Such a fun process!


----------



## hauterose

LovEmAll said:


> It's lovely!  Such a chameleon....in some pics it looks gray, in others more brown...just love that!  Glad you waited for the perfect K!  Patience definitely paid off [emoji106].  Such a tough decision between neutrals and pops of color...definitely a personal choice, but I say get both!  Lol. In all seriousness, I think a wardrobe does have room for both and I think a pop of color (red or blue being my fav) can find room in any bag collection.  Since my first H was a K32 Goldie, I decided for a pop of color for my first B and got a RC B30, and I love it!  Having said that, I want a cool neutral (like the perfect gray whenever I find it) for my next B.  I would think of one of each that you'd love and let your SA know so she/he can keep an eye out.  Good luck deciding though . Such a fun process!


Thank you! I agree!


----------



## hauterose

Lisab68 said:


> I just received my very first Hermes purchase today. I bought this beautiful pre-loved scarf after the amazing @marietouchet authenticated it for me. It is so beautiful and has my favorite color combination--pink, black and white. It's a CSGM and appears to be in perfect condition. Love!! [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401141


Very elegant! Congratulations on your first purchase!


----------



## TankerToad

hauterose said:


> Thank you for letting me share my first purchase at H!



Specs plz


----------



## hauterose

TankerToad said:


> Specs plz


K28, GHW, Clemence, Retourne.


----------



## cremel

hauterose said:


> Thank you for letting me share my first purchase at H!



It's stunning![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Not sure if this is considered a new purchase..just collected the custom strap for my blue glacier k28. 

For those interested, I ordered it last November and collected it yesterday.


----------



## navicular

*
Recent purchases:*

Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap 
Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood

Other pieces shown in picture: 
Citizen twill card case in prune (swift)
USB stick in bleu hydra (swift)
Ulysses in bleu ocean (togo)
Agenda GM in barenia 
Sac-a-depeches 38 in black (togo)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mad_for_chanel said:


> Not sure if this is considered a new purchase..just collected the custom strap for my blue glacier k28.
> 
> For those interested, I ordered it last November and collected it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401297


What's custom about it? Just curious...


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Israeli_Flava said:


> What's custom about it? Just curious...



Shorter


----------



## Notorious Pink

navicular said:


> View attachment 3401301
> 
> *
> Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune (swift)
> USB stick in bleu hydra (swift)
> Ulysses in bleu ocean (togo)
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black (togo)



Fabulous picture, fabulous collection. I love the way you arranged it - like an advertisement. [emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lisab68 said:


> Oh and what is the best way for me to store this beautiful a scarf?



Most of us keep them in the box, it comes with the acid-free paper and that's really the easiest, until you collect enough to require special scarf storage. [emoji38] My silks I keep in a drawer but the cashmeres are all in their boxes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mad_for_chanel said:


> Shorter


Nice!


----------



## Blue Rain

mad_for_chanel said:


> Not sure if this is considered a new purchase..just collected the custom strap for my blue glacier k28.
> 
> For those interested, I ordered it last November and collected it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401297



This looks much better than the evie strap. Way to go.


----------



## ouija board

navicular said:


> View attachment 3401301
> 
> *
> Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune (swift)
> USB stick in bleu hydra (swift)
> Ulysses in bleu ocean (togo)
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black (togo)



This looks like a photo spread in Le Monde! Great new pieces!


----------



## lipeach21

Rouge grenat silkin wallet


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Lisab68 said:


> I just received my very first Hermes purchase today. I bought this beautiful pre-loved scarf after the amazing @marietouchet authenticated it for me. It is so beautiful and has my favorite color combination--pink, black and white. It's a CSGM and appears to be in perfect condition. Love!! [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401141


Congrats on your first purchase. This shawl is gorgeous!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

navicular said:


> View attachment 3401301
> 
> *
> Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune (swift)
> USB stick in bleu hydra (swift)
> Ulysses in bleu ocean (togo)
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black (togo)


Congrats and you're so organized.  It looks like you took a page from the GQ magazine.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

etoupebirkin said:


> The Reminds me. I NEEDED this bag, 25 years ago I gave birth to DS on St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> 
> Ann, I'm glad we're bag twins. It's a pretty special bag.


EB, you deserves this bag whether it is your anniversary of not.  Congrats !!


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> you never cease to amaze me with your reveals!!!! You are amassing quite a collection!!! Love the KC omg


Thank you, IF!  I keep hoping to slow down but then there always seems to be something else I just really need.


----------



## Keren16

Lisab68 said:


> I just received my very first Hermes purchase today. I bought this beautiful pre-loved scarf after the amazing @marietouchet authenticated it for me. It is so beautiful and has my favorite color combination--pink, black and white. It's a CSGM and appears to be in perfect condition. Love!! [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401141



Congratulations!
A beautiful 1st (or any) choice
Wear it well.  It looks terrific on you!!


----------



## megt10

Kkho said:


> And congrats megt10. Both B and KC are gorgeous. It's lovely that your KC doesn't seem to count as a K quota in your store.
> Enjoy them both! Congrats again!


Thank you. According to my SA, the KC only counts if it is an exotic.


----------



## megt10

doves75 said:


> What a gorgeous buy megt10!! Congratulations and enjoy!!
> May I know what leather is your Kelly cut made of? TIA


It is swift. 


BBC said:


> Miss you, too, Meg...it's always such a pleasure to "see" you! You just have to adjust to TPF because it's not the same without you. [emoji254]


You are so kind, thank you. I am trying to adjust.


Hermezzy said:


> STUNNING megt! I, for one, adore light colored bags and think that the fear of color transfer and dirt are not above the joy of owning something like this, which really is stunning.  And these lighter leathers offer such a gorgeous blank canvas with which to accessorize, as you've shown by the beautiful twillies!  So thrilled for you!


Thank you. I am truly enjoying her. 


ANN-11 said:


> Agreeeeeeeeree


Thank you so much.


----------



## megt10

etoupebirkin said:


> My SA called and said she had something special for me. I have been looking for a green ghillies for a while. I could not resist. It will be delivered tomorrow evening. 30 cm Vert Anglais/Vert Veronese(?) Ghillies Birkin. It's going to be a birthday/anniversary present for me. BUT I have to wait till September.
> 
> It's perfect for my wardrobe as I have classic Fall coloration. And it matches my eye color.
> I think it will be perfect in the fall. Now I'm on the hunt for a some camel colored clothes and matching suede boots.
> 
> View attachment 3400195
> View attachment 3400196


OMG, this is stunning! Huge congratulations. It is a gorgeous green and I love that it is a ghillies. I want one so badly. See, there is always something more to want.


----------



## megt10

hclubfan said:


> WOW Megt10...  Simply gorgeous! Does this mean your SO didn't arrive??


That is correct. My SO hasn't arrived yet. I waited until the 30th to pick up the white B. I am so grateful to my fabulous SA to keep it aside for me in case the SO didn't come in.


----------



## megt10

Lisab68 said:


> I just received my very first Hermes purchase today. I bought this beautiful pre-loved scarf after the amazing @marietouchet authenticated it for me. It is so beautiful and has my favorite color combination--pink, black and white. It's a CSGM and appears to be in perfect condition. Love!! [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401141


Congratulations. It is an amazing shawl. We are twins. It goes with so many things.


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Most of us keep them in the box, it comes with the acid-free paper and that's really the easiest, until you collect enough to require special scarf storage. [emoji38] My silks I keep in a drawer but the cashmeres are all in their boxes.


I keep mine mostly color coordinated and folded on hangers in my closet. I have a lot of them and if I had to hunt through boxes I would never wear them. The section of my closet had been designed for pants but since I hardly ever wear pants I stole that space and now they have taken on a life of their own.


mad_for_chanel said:


> Not sure if this is considered a new purchase..just collected the custom strap for my blue glacier k28.
> 
> For those interested, I ordered it last November and collected it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401297


Love the strap. Did you have to send your bag to Paris? I can't tell from the picture is it wider than the typical strap? I know it is shorter.


navicular said:


> View attachment 3401301
> 
> *
> Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune (swift)
> USB stick in bleu hydra (swift)
> Ulysses in bleu ocean (togo)
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black (togo)


Fabulous purchases, and a great picture too.


----------



## PIPET83

Hi finally My CAbascity45 black sombrero arrived its beautiful... And 2 sandals izmir. Perfect for My next tríp to Cancun.


----------



## PIPET83

SORRY for the last photo..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> My SA called and said she had something special for me. I have been looking for a green ghillies for a while. I could not resist. It will be delivered tomorrow evening. 30 cm Vert Anglais/Vert Veronese(?) Ghillies Birkin. It's going to be a birthday/anniversary present for me. BUT I have to wait till September.
> 
> It's perfect for my wardrobe as I have classic Fall coloration. And it matches my eye color.
> I think it will be perfect in the fall. Now I'm on the hunt for a some camel colored clothes and matching suede boots.
> 
> View attachment 3400195
> View attachment 3400196


Omg darling C I can't wait to see your new anniversary beauty IRL!!!! Sheesh this deserves a meet up in its honor!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Blue Rain said:


> This looks much better than the evie strap. Way to go.



Definitely! I much prefer the narrow leather strap! 

At that same time, I had ordered the Kelly Lakis leather strap version for k32. Will post when it's here.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

megt10 said:


> I keep mine mostly color coordinated and folded on hangers in my closet. I have a lot of them and if I had to hunt through boxes I would never wear them. The section of my closet had been designed for pants but since I hardly ever wear pants I stole that space and now they have taken on a life of their own.
> 
> Love the strap. Did you have to send your bag to Paris? I can't tell from the picture is it wider than the typical strap? I know it is shorter.
> 
> Fabulous purchases, and a great picture too.



Hi Megt10, I didn't have to send the bag to Paris. This is my 4th custom strap, previously gotten shorter canvas straps for Bolide & Evelyne. The first time I remember I brought along the bolide to show SA, but now she's familiar with my collection , I didn't have to "show" the bags. 

This strap is same width as regular Kelly strap. I've also ordered the wider leather Kelly Lakis strap for k32. It's apparently taking a longer time...will post when i get it.


----------



## AngelFall

got my first stamp x birkin from FSH  
thanks for letting me share!
View media item 85
www.instagram.com/miyanatsuki/


----------



## Lisab68

megt10 said:


> Congratulations. It is an amazing shawl. We are twins. It goes with so many things.


That makes me so happy!!!


----------



## Lisab68

PIPET83 said:


> SORRY for the last photo..


What a cool bag!!  Looks so spacious.


----------



## Lisab68

Keren16 said:


> Congratulations!
> A beautiful 1st (or any) choice
> Wear it well.  It looks terrific on you!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Lisab68

LittleMsMelody said:


> Congrats on your first purchase. This shawl is gorgeous!


You ladies are so nice.  Thanks for the all the lovely comments!!


----------



## ANN-11

OMGosh, Beautiful AngelFall, wat color is it ? Vert Fonce or Vert Anglais, Veronese ?


----------



## renet

AngelFall said:


> got my first stamp x birkin from FSH
> thanks for letting me share!
> View media item 85
> www.instagram.com/miyanatsuki/



Congrats!  Nice B!


----------



## Hermezzy

mad_for_chanel said:


> Not sure if this is considered a new purchase..just collected the custom strap for my blue glacier k28.
> 
> For those interested, I ordered it last November and collected it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401297


Beautiful...also love your rainbow of H SLGs!


----------



## Hermezzy

navicular said:


> View attachment 3401301
> 
> *
> Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune (swift)
> USB stick in bleu hydra (swift)
> Ulysses in bleu ocean (togo)
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black (togo)


Ultra-elegant and very, very classy.  A truly beautiful collection...


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> Hi finally My CAbascity45 black sombrero arrived its beautiful... And 2 sandals izmir. Perfect for My next tríp to Cancun.


GORGEOUS!  Just timeless pieces...  So happy for you!


----------



## Kyokei

Silver CDC and B30


----------



## hauterose

Kyokei said:


> Silver CDC and B30
> 
> View attachment 3402141
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402142


What a stunning colour!!! Congratulations! Which colour is this? I am green with envy!


----------



## luxi_max

Kyokei said:


> Silver CDC and B30
> 
> View attachment 3402141
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402142



Such a gorgeous color!  I can't stop staring.  Congrats!!!


----------



## MSO13

I had a good day:
Pani 55cm Bandana
March mules in Blanc
Chevre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Blue Azteque or Turquoise (the name was cut off on the receipt)


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Kyokei said:


> Silver CDC and B30
> 
> View attachment 3402141
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402142



Oooooh, congratulations!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

MrsOwen3 said:


> I had a good day:
> Pani 55cm Bandana
> March mules in Blanc
> Chevre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Blue Azteque or Turquoise (the name was cut off on the receipt)
> 
> View attachment 3402151
> View attachment 3402152
> View attachment 3402153
> View attachment 3402154


Love, love, love the shooz.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Recent h.com purchases. Black box kelly dog with ghw and petit h pm surprise box and the little charm that comes with petit h packaging. Already revealed the card holder on the petit h thread.


----------



## ilovenicebags

navicular said:


> View attachment 3401301
> 
> *
> Recent purchases:*
> 
> Cape cod TGM with black barenia strap
> Manhattan card case in sombrero (bleu indigo) and tedelakt (black)
> Pléiade desk blotter in taupe mysore and java palissander wood
> 
> Other pieces shown in picture:
> Citizen twill card case in prune (swift)
> USB stick in bleu hydra (swift)
> Ulysses in bleu ocean (togo)
> Agenda GM in barenia
> Sac-a-depeches 38 in black (togo)



So classy and elegant. Love the picture.


----------



## rainneday

ilovenicebags said:


> Recent h.com purchases. Black box kelly dog with ghw and petit h pm surprise box and the little charm that comes with petit h packaging. Already revealed the card holder on the petit h thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402222



Adorable charm and lovely card holder!


----------



## renet

ilovenicebags said:


> Recent h.com purchases. Black box kelly dog with ghw and petit h pm surprise box and the little charm that comes with petit h packaging. Already revealed the card holder on the petit h thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402222



Lovely!  You bought the petit h from US or France h.com?  Thanks.


----------



## Kyokei

hauterose said:


> What a stunning colour!!! Congratulations! Which colour is this? I am green with envy!



Thank you! It is rouge grenat.



luxi_max said:


> Such a gorgeous color!  I can't stop staring.  Congrats!!!



Thank you so much! It was exactly the kind of red I had wanted.



LittleMsMelody said:


> Oooooh, congratulations!!



Thank you!!


----------



## megt10

mad_for_chanel said:


> Hi Megt10, I didn't have to send the bag to Paris. This is my 4th custom strap, previously gotten shorter canvas straps for Bolide & Evelyne. The first time I remember I brought along the bolide to show SA, but now she's familiar with my collection , I didn't have to "show" the bags.
> 
> This strap is same width as regular Kelly strap. I've also ordered the wider leather Kelly Lakis strap for k32. It's apparently taking a longer time...will post when i get it.


The reason I asked is I wanted to get a crossbody strap for my Kelly and my SA said that I would have to send the bag to Paris so I decided to use my Balenciaga Velo strap instead. I can't wait to see the thicker strap.


----------



## megt10

AngelFall said:


> got my first stamp x birkin from FSH
> thanks for letting me share!
> View media item 85
> www.instagram.com/miyanatsuki/





Kyokei said:


> Silver CDC and B30
> 
> View attachment 3402141
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402142





MrsOwen3 said:


> I had a good day:
> Pani 55cm Bandana
> March mules in Blanc
> Chevre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Blue Azteque or Turquoise (the name was cut off on the receipt)
> 
> View attachment 3402151
> View attachment 3402152
> View attachment 3402153
> View attachment 3402154





ilovenicebags said:


> Recent h.com purchases. Black box kelly dog with ghw and petit h pm surprise box and the little charm that comes with petit h packaging. Already revealed the card holder on the petit h thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402222



Congratulations on all your purchases.


----------



## ilovenicebags

renet said:


> Lovely!  You bought the petit h from US or France h.com?  Thanks.



It's on the USA site. These are the petit h surprise boxes.


----------



## Monique1004

I dropped by my local boutique before the holiday to pick up the tri-color Carmen after seeing it here. I was surprised to discover some of the Twillies I was looking forever for. Yeah!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Monique1004 said:


> I dropped by my local boutique before the holiday to pick up the tri-color Carmen after seeing it here. I was surprised to discover some of the Twillies I was looking forever for. Yeah!
> View attachment 3402570
> View attachment 3402571



Love these twillies, *Monique*. Congrats!


----------



## Mirame

Just got back from a short trip. Got myself twillies and a blue Izmir CDC


----------



## luckylove

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3402660
> View attachment 3402662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from a short trip. Got myself twillies and a blue Izmir CDC




Congratulations! Lovely purchases! The CDC looks great on you!


----------



## renet

ilovenicebags said:


> It's on the USA site. These are the petit h surprise boxes.



Thanks! The cardholder looks good!


----------



## ANN-11

My recent purchase.
Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
Clemence Leater / Evercolor Calf
Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
Been busy but finally pick her up today.
Here she's PB enjoy and thanks for letting me share.


----------



## renet

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3402994
> View attachment 3402995
> View attachment 3402998
> View attachment 3402999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchase.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence Leater / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> Been busy but finally pick her up today.
> Here she's PB enjoy and thanks for letting me share.



Ann, congrats on your new B!  [emoji898][emoji122]


----------



## Rhl2987

MrsOwen3 said:


> I had a good day:
> Pani 55cm Bandana
> March mules in Blanc
> Chevre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Blue Azteque or Turquoise (the name was cut off on the receipt)
> 
> View attachment 3402151
> View attachment 3402152
> View attachment 3402153
> View attachment 3402154



I am so in love with your new shoes! Beautiful color and perfect heel height!! Did you get these in the US? Any chance you can share the price?


----------



## hbr

renet said:


> Thanks! The cardholder looks good!



Absolutely stunning!!!  Congratulations [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Mirame

luckylove said:


> Congratulations! Lovely purchases! The CDC looks great on you!


----------



## Mirame

Thank you luckylove!


----------



## Mirame

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3402994
> View attachment 3402995
> View attachment 3402998
> View attachment 3402999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchase.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence Leater / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> Been busy but finally pick her up today.
> Here she's PB enjoy and thanks for letting me share.[/QUOTE


Beautiful ghillie!! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## happyjojoc

Got my first Halzan. 2 tones. So happy about it! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MSO13

Rhl2987 said:


> I am so in love with your new shoes! Beautiful color and perfect heel height!! Did you get these in the US? Any chance you can share the price?


Sure, yes I'm in the US and they were $930 called March. My store had to transfer them in


----------



## bluerosespf

MrsOwen3 said:


> I had a good day:
> Pani 55cm Bandana
> March mules in Blanc
> Chevre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Blue Azteque or Turquoise (the name was cut off on the receipt)


Could you share the price on the envelope trio? I saw it in my local store yesterday, but didn't ask the price because I was picking up enough stuff already.


----------



## bluerosespf

bluerosespf said:


> Could you share the price on the envelope trio? I saw it in my local store yesterday, but didn't ask the price because I was picking up enough stuff already.


Nevermind. I got it off the other thread!


----------



## Notorious Pink

AngelFall said:


> got my first stamp x birkin from FSH
> thanks for letting me share!
> View media item 85
> www.instagram.com/miyanatsuki/



Loooove your style!!!


----------



## ANN-11

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3402994
> View attachment 3402995
> View attachment 3402998
> View attachment 3402999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchase.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence Leater / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> Been busy but finally pick her up today.
> Here she's PB enjoy and thanks for letting me share.


Thanks You every body for all the likes.


----------



## megt10

happyjojoc said:


> View attachment 3403155
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403156
> 
> 
> Got my first Halzan. 2 tones. So happy about it! Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful, congratulations.


Monique1004 said:


> I dropped by my local boutique before the holiday to pick up the tri-color Carmen after seeing it here. I was surprised to discover some of the Twillies I was looking forever for. Yeah!
> View attachment 3402570
> View attachment 3402571


Love these.


Mirame said:


> View attachment 3402660
> View attachment 3402662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from a short trip. Got myself twillies and a blue Izmir CDC


Fabulous.


ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3402994
> View attachment 3402995
> View attachment 3402998
> View attachment 3402999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchase.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence Leater / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> Been busy but finally pick her up today.
> Here she's PB enjoy and thanks for letting me share.



OMG, what a gorgeous bag. I am in love with it. Huge congratulations.


----------



## ANN-11

megt10 said:


> Beautiful, congratulations.
> 
> Love these.
> 
> Fabulous.
> 
> 
> OMG, what a gorgeous bag. I am in love with it. Huge congratulations.


Thanks Megt10 you so kind


----------



## bagnshoe

My new to me Hermes sandals...I'm so in love with these sandals [emoji7]


----------



## hclubfan

MrsOwen3 said:


> I had a good day:
> Pani 55cm Bandana
> March mules in Blanc
> Chevre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Blue Azteque or Turquoise (the name was cut off on the receipt)
> 
> View attachment 3402151
> View attachment 3402152
> View attachment 3402153
> View attachment 3402154



Fabulous choices MrsOwen...love those mules!!


----------



## Hermezzy

happyjojoc said:


> View attachment 3403155
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403156
> 
> 
> Got my first Halzan. 2 tones. So happy about it! Thanks for letting me share.


What a stunner!  What are the colors/leather?


----------



## Coolz

My first wallet.


----------



## ANN-11

renet said:


> Ann, congrats on your new B!  [emoji898][emoji122]


Thanks so much renet


----------



## ANN-11

Mirame said:


> Beautiful ghillie!! Congrats and enjoy


Thank you Mirame.


----------



## hclubfan

Coolz said:


> My first wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404211



Gorgeous!! I hope it brings a smile to your face every time you use it.


----------



## LovEmAll

Coolz said:


> My first wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404211



Gorgeous!


----------



## appl

MrsOwen3 said:


> I had a good day:
> Pani 55cm Bandana
> March mules in Blanc
> Chevre Envelope Trio in Canopee, Blue Paon and Blue Azteque or Turquoise (the name was cut off on the receipt)
> 
> View attachment 3402151
> View attachment 3402152
> View attachment 3402153
> View attachment 3402154



Would it be possible for you to share the price of the envelope?


----------



## chanelbaby26

Coolz said:


> My first wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404211


Beautiful!!! Love it!


----------



## Hermezzy

Coolz said:


> My first wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404211


CONGRATS! That is a stunner first wallet! I love it...just wondrous


----------



## Coolz

chanelbaby26 said:


> Beautiful!!! Love it!





Hermezzy said:


> CONGRATS! That is a stunner first wallet! I love it...just wondrous



Thanks chanelbaby26 & Hermezzy[emoji7]


----------



## StyleEyes

Monique1004 said:


> I dropped by my local boutique before the holiday to pick up the tri-color Carmen after seeing it here. I was surprised to discover some of the Twillies I was looking forever for. Yeah!
> View attachment 3402570
> View attachment 3402571


I snagged the same Carmen off H.com. I love the twillys you got with it!!


----------



## MSO13

appl said:


> Would it be possible for you to share the price of the envelope?


Sure, it was $1525 US for the set


----------



## snowbuns

The long story of my Feu Kelly 










A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)

Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès. 
 "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.


The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.

Anyhow. No luck in Russia.

So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed. 

Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.


The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.


Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.


I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.


I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?


‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.

Seriously?


I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.


It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.


DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”


I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?


Didn’t hurt at all in this case!


I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.


It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?


They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.


My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.


The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)


Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.


I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”


Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).


Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.

I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!


I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.


The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.


Thank you for reading my story.

If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J


----------



## enlux

Wow what a story! All the things you had to do...wow. I bet you must really appreciate your Kelly even more now. 

Enjoy your new bag


----------



## csetcos

@snowbuns enjoyed reading this post- super interesting! You are truly commited and may you enjoy your new K in good health!


----------



## Onthego

What a nightmare. Laughed, especially the church to pray part. You truly deserve this Kelly. Enjoy.


----------



## ANN-11

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J


Big congrat snowbuns, your Kelly is gorgeous


----------



## LovEmAll

@snowbuns. Congrats on your K! She is beautiful!  Glad things worked out in the end


----------



## ka3na20

Bought them earlier [emoji5]


----------



## Susie Tunes

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J




Gosh you worked hard for that bag - I admire your perseverance. Enjoy your well deserved Kelly


----------



## Anchanel79

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J


Wow, your story. Now, I feel very fortunate to have a good SA. So glad you got your bag. It is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## doves75

Snowbuns, I'm so sorry for what you had to go through but the way you tell your story is very entertaining. I really admires your courage and persistence. 
I'm glad you have your beautiful bag now, so enjoy and have fun


----------



## renet

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly



Major congrats, snowbuns!  Really admire your love and you had worked hard for this Kelly!  Enjoy! [emoji898][emoji122][emoji322]


----------



## bagidiotic

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J


Congrats  and salute to your well deserved  perseverance  bag


----------



## appl

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3405184
> 
> Bought them earlier [emoji5]


Very nice!!


----------



## TankerToad

Snowbuns!!!
I just picked up the little sister to your bag 
Exact same specs but mine is 28 cm and I didn't have quite the drama associated with her delivery 
Aren't we lucky girls ??
And what we do for Hermes ?
I had a similar experience not quite as harrowing as yours chasing a bag across the Hawaiian islands 
So happy for you !


----------



## megt10

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J


Wow, what a story! Your bag is gorgeous and I am so glad that you were able to get her. I loved following along as you slayed the dragons to bring her home. Huge congratulations.


----------



## chanelbaby26

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> So glad it was a happy ending and proves that true persistence PAID off ! Princess Kelly deserve to finally be HOME !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J


----------



## megt10

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3405184
> 
> Bought them earlier [emoji5]


Fabulous!


----------



## chanelbaby26

So glad it was a happy ending and proves that true persistence PAID off ! Princess Kelly deserve to finally be HOME !!!


----------



## catsinthebag

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J



What a story! Enjoy your beautiful Kelly -- you certainly earned it!


----------



## snowbuns

Thank you all for your kind words! It feels great to be able to share my story with all of you fellow Hermes lovers. You know, they say... "Inspiration is 1% of success, the rest is... Perspiration!" ...Never give up!


----------



## cremel

Susie Tunes said:


> Gosh you worked hard for that bag - I admire your perseverance. Enjoy your well deserved Kelly



Your patience is incredibly great! I would not have made to the beautiful ending. Congrats!!!


----------



## vivelebag

snowbuns said:


> Thank you all for your kind words! It feels great to be able to share my story with all of you fellow Hermes lovers. You know, they say... "Inspiration is 1% of success, the rest is... Perspiration!" ...Never give up!



Loved your story! Your writing is terrific and the bag gorgeous.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> Oh dear snowbuns- you are indeed patient and persistent. I'm sure you will always treasure your special, lovely Kelly. Many , many congratulations on finallyyyyyyyy getting her!
> She's a beauty, and I completely understand you wanting to take her everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J





snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J


----------



## atelierforward

Coolz said:


> My first wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404211


We're wallet twins!  Isn't bleu electrique such an amazing color?!?


----------



## Giuliana

happyjojoc said:


> View attachment 3403155
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403156
> 
> 
> Got my first Halzan. 2 tones. So happy about it! Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous! Is this the bigger size? Which leather is it?


----------



## wasn't me

scored s black rodeo in pm


----------



## ayc

catsinthebag said:


> What a story! Enjoy your beautiful Kelly -- you certainly earned it!



wow!  congrats!!!


----------



## ayc

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J





wow! congrats!!


----------



## Stylemebyj9

I just bought my first Birkin!!! It's a 35 in etoupe with Togo leather. So excited to be in this exclusive Birkin club. I feel so privileged!


----------



## trishaluvslv

happyjojoc said:


> View attachment 3403155
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403156
> 
> 
> Got my first Halzan. 2 tones. So happy about it! Thanks for letting me share.


oh my, this is spectacular....is this Barenia?  please share!!!!


----------



## maplemoose

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J



Amazing that you made it !


----------



## MYH

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J


Omg. You have the patience of a saint. I applaud and commend your determination!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats snowbuns, so glad about the happy ending, but what a nightmare to shop H in Russia!!! Your story was very interesting to read. Enjoy your beautiful K, love the colour [emoji173]️


----------



## hermes730

wasn't me said:


> scored s black rodeo in pm



Lucky you! Where you find it?


----------



## tashy_y

Picotin 22.. Prune w/ orange Poppy w/ gold HW.. ...


----------



## missnathalie

A clic clac H bracelt (The one one my profile pic)


----------



## ChaneLisette

My first Birkin 25 in black swift and gold hardware.


----------



## Bonnielovesbags




----------



## Bonnielovesbags

Bonnielovesbags said:


> View attachment 3406519


My first hermes purchase! I love tieing scarves on my bags.


----------



## LittleHermesgir

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836





eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836



Hi Eudo, is me, Fayejiejie from FF


----------



## harpbaby

tashy_y said:


> Picotin 22.. Prune w/ orange Poppy w/ gold HW.. ...



Beautiful!! May I ask how much is it please?


----------



## tashy_y

harpbaby said:


> Beautiful!! May I ask how much is it please?


It is 3,326USD tax included


----------



## ka3na20

I just want to share my new Hermes footsies [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

eudo said:


> Just bought a beautiful milo seller Kelly 25 with GHW. The color Sanguine is awesome! The size 25 is perfect for a night out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350836



This is absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## snowbuns

ChaneLisette said:


> My first Birkin 25 in black swift and gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406469


 Wow beautiful! The cat tricked me into thinking it was a raisin birkin at first!  

And I love your twilly choice! Quite unusual and original!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Present for my mom. GP in blue indigo.


----------



## StyleEyes

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3406868
> View attachment 3406869
> View attachment 3406870
> View attachment 3406872
> 
> 
> I just want to share my new Hermes footsies [emoji4]


They are all gorgeous, but I LOVE the last pair of sandals!!


----------



## megt10

Sarah_sarah said:


> Present for my mom. GP in blue indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407480
> View attachment 3407481





tashy_y said:


> Picotin 22.. Prune w/ orange Poppy w/ gold HW.. ...





ChaneLisette said:


> My first Birkin 25 in black swift and gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406469





Bonnielovesbags said:


> View attachment 3406519





ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3406868
> View attachment 3406869
> View attachment 3406870
> View attachment 3406872
> 
> 
> I just want to share my new Hermes footsies [emoji4]


Congratulations ladies on some awesome finds. 


Sarah_sarah said:


> Present for my mom. GP in blue indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407480
> View attachment 3407481


----------



## megt10

I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.


----------



## ANN-11

View attachment 3406704
View attachment 3406704

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Got this


megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656


Amazingly beautiful megt10, big congrats to your new love.


----------



## hbr

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656



Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## adguru

What a saga! Congratulations on finally snaring your unicorn; wishing you many happy days with your K!


----------



## AngelFall

BBC said:


> Loooove your style!!!



Thanks so much hun [emoji92][emoji92] I have enjoyed a lot from your amazing posts as well!


----------



## AngelFall

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656



Sooooo happy for you  she's absolutely stunning! A big congrats [emoji92][emoji92][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## hclubfan

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656



Perfection!! My favourite H blue too


----------



## harpbaby

tashy_y said:


> It is 3,326USD tax included



Thank you!!


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656


Little electrifying  beauty


----------



## ChaneLisette

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656


Love love this! Lucky you! BE is gorgeous with the phw.


----------



## ChaneLisette

snowbuns said:


> Wow beautiful! The cat tricked me into thinking it was a raisin birkin at first!
> 
> And I love your twilly choice! Quite unusual and original!


Thank you! Thank you! It does kind of look like raisin.


----------



## Coolz

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656



Congrats! That's my dream colour! So gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## cremel

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656



Stunning!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ladybaga

Stylemebyj9 said:


> I just bought my first Birkin!!! It's a 35 in etoupe with Togo leather. So excited to be in this exclusive Birkin club. I feel so privileged!



Congratulations! You will LOVE your birkin! It is indeed, a very special bag! I remember when I got mine five years ago, I couldn't keep my head out of the bag; it smells sooooooo good! (mine is a 35 togo gold PHW)  ENJOY every minute! Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Ladybaga

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J



snowbuns,
Congratulations on finally getting this beautiful kelly! I was hanging on to every word of your story!
For all that you went through, you deserve 100 kellys and 100 birkins, too!  Enjoy this fabulous bag!


----------



## 4jpapp

Hi,

Just received a Garden party but the lining makes me confused, seems like will tear easily . Still thinking if I should keep it... Help...


----------



## bagidiotic

4jpapp said:


> View attachment 3408039
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just received a Garden party but the lining makes me confused, seems like will tear easily . Still thinking if I should keep it... Help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408047


No it wont 
You thinking  too much


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656


Oh dearest Megt, I think BE is the perfect shade in Swift! Many congrats, I can totally see you rocking this!


----------



## 4jpapp

bagidiotic said:


> No it wont
> You thinking  too much



Thanks, I hope it won't


----------



## catsinthebag

4jpapp said:


> View attachment 3408039
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just received a Garden party but the lining makes me confused, seems like will tear easily . Still thinking if I should keep it... Help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408047



I have three GPs and use them as workhorses. I've never had a problem with the lining (or any other part of the bag). They are very hardy.


----------



## hedgwin99

4jpapp said:


> View attachment 3408039
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just received a Garden party but the lining makes me confused, seems like will tear easily . Still thinking if I should keep it... Help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408047



You r okay 
I have use my GP all year long. No issue at all


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656


So beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Susie Tunes

4jpapp said:


> View attachment 3408039
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just received a Garden party but the lining makes me confused, seems like will tear easily . Still thinking if I should keep it... Help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408047



Hi, your GP should be fine - I've had one for years, the lining keeps it's light. Enjoy carrying yours.


----------



## HavLab

Wow, you should be a writer! I felt like I was there.  I'm going to Russia this fall.  It will be my first visit, just a quick one to St Petersburg and Moscow.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

My Carre en Boucles twillies came in! I also bought a Deco H coffee cup but I'm thinking about exchanging it for the slightly smaller tea cup. :-/


----------



## enlux

Just got an Extreme bracelet in rose gold (rsgw) in black epsom leather.


----------



## DH sucker

I finally did a little shopping for myself!  A few ties and a new belt kit. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Ladybaga said:


> snowbuns,
> Congratulations on finally getting this beautiful kelly! I was hanging on to every word of your story!
> For all that you went through, you deserve 100 kellys and 100 birkins, too!  Enjoy this fabulous bag!


+1
Snowbuns
So good you got your K after multiple frustrations, this Grail bag has it's history for you, you'll enjoy it even more, congrats!


----------



## birkin10600

So in love! [emoji170]  Kelly 28 box calf sellier Bleu Saphir ghw. 22 years old beauty,  X in a circle.


----------



## Monique1004

My 1st Kelly 28 Togo Etoupe GHW & other cuties!


----------



## Kyokei

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Kelly 28 Togo Etoupe GHW & other cuties!
> View attachment 3408736



Beautiful! I love Etoupe!!


----------



## katekluet

DH sucker said:


> I finally did a little shopping for myself!  A few ties and a new belt kit. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408510


You deserve it!!!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

LittleMsMelody said:


> My Carre en Boucles twillies came in! I also bought a Deco H coffee cup but I'm thinking about exchanging it for the slightly smaller tea cup. :-/





enlux said:


> Just got an Extreme bracelet in rose gold (rsgw) in black epsom leather.
> 
> View attachment 3408470





DH sucker said:


> I finally did a little shopping for myself!  A few ties and a new belt kit. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408510





birkin10600 said:


> So in love! [emoji170]  Kelly 28 box calf sellier Bleu Saphir ghw. 22 years old beauty,  X in a circle.





Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Kelly 28 Togo Etoupe GHW & other cuties!
> View attachment 3408736



Amazing goodies everyone!  [emoji122][emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## DH sucker

katekluet said:


> You deserve it!!!!!



Thanks!!  And yes, I realize the buckle is backwards. I was in a rush today. [emoji51]


----------



## trishaluvslv

birkin10600 said:


> So in love! [emoji170]  Kelly 28 box calf sellier Bleu Saphir ghw. 22 years old beauty,  X in a circle.


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji322] [emoji322] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## birkin10600

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Kelly 28 Togo Etoupe GHW & other cuties!
> View attachment 3408736


Congrats! Very nice neutral!


----------



## sbelle

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656



Oh my goodness!  What a beauty!  Congratulations on such a special piece!


----------



## megt10

cremel said:


> Stunning!!! Congrats!





ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3406704
> View attachment 3406704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this
> 
> Amazingly beautiful megt10, big congrats to your new love.





hbr said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!





AngelFall said:


> Sooooo happy for you  she's absolutely stunning! A big congrats [emoji92][emoji92][emoji39][emoji39]





hclubfan said:


> Perfection!! My favourite H blue too





bagidiotic said:


> Little electrifying  beauty





ChaneLisette said:


> Love love this! Lucky you! BE is gorgeous with the phw.





Coolz said:


> Congrats! That's my dream colour! So gorgeous [emoji4]





cremel said:


> Stunning!!! Congrats!



Thank you all so much. I am really thrilled.


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Oh dearest Megt, I think BE is the perfect shade in Swift! Many congrats, I can totally see you rocking this!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> So beautiful. Congrats.





sbelle said:


> Oh my goodness!  What a beauty!  Congratulations on such a special piece!
> 
> Thank you all so much. I love BE and can't wait to take her out.


----------



## megt10

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Kelly 28 Togo Etoupe GHW & other cuties!
> View attachment 3408736


Stunning! Congratulations. I love Etoupe. Everything is gorgeous.


----------



## birkin10600

LovEmAll said:


> Amazing goodies everyone!  [emoji122][emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## birkin10600

LovEmAll said:


> Amazing goodies everyone!  [emoji122][emoji7][emoji173]️


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## birkin10600

trishaluvslv said:


> [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji122] [emoji122] [emoji322] [emoji322]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you!


----------



## trishaluvslv

birkin10600 said:


> Thank you! [emoji2]


I love the grande dames

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hermezzy

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656


Oh Meg...that is a stunner.  I think BE looks just ravishing in swift- the color is so rich, saturated, and doesn't have that purple-ish aspect that appears on some other leathers.  Just jaw-dropping.  I'm so happy for you! Gorgeous!


----------



## Hermezzy

birkin10600 said:


> So in love! [emoji170]  Kelly 28 box calf sellier Bleu Saphir ghw. 22 years old beauty,  X in a circle.


A real gem of a bag..and looking not a day past new.  Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

4jpapp said:


> View attachment 3408039
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just received a Garden party but the lining makes me confused, seems like will tear easily . Still thinking if I should keep it... Help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408047


Gorgeous bag....and beautiful color.  I love how weatherproof the GP is! ...and perfectly sized, too.


----------



## Hermezzy

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Kelly 28 Togo Etoupe GHW & other cuties!
> View attachment 3408736


This is quite a gorgeous collection!  Tutti brava! Thrilled for you-


----------



## ksuromax

My latest goody 
anyone up to guess what it lies on??


----------



## periogirl28

ksuromax said:


> My latest goody
> anyone up to guess what it lies on??
> View attachment 3410125


I guess the real Chain d'Ancre ( Anchor chain)?


----------



## ksuromax

periogirl28 said:


> I guess the real Chain d'Ancre ( Anchor chain)?


Bingo!


----------



## EmileH

ksuromax said:


> Bingo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410159
> 
> View attachment 3410158



Very fun! Congratulations. I love this classic bracelet.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Its really hard to capture "blue noir"
More navy in real, long cashmere jumper & 
Napa leather ankle boots "milady" in noir  
Very Subtle


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Kelly 28 Togo Etoupe GHW & other cuties!
> View attachment 3408736



Major congrats on a lovely K28 in a great neutral, *Monique*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DH sucker said:


> I finally did a little shopping for myself!  A few ties and a new belt kit. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408510



Love all of these new H purchases, such a handsome pic ~ congrats, *DH sucker*!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

New addition to H family
Let me introduce [kelly pochette in noir]
Cant be happier!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

DH sucker said:


> I finally did a little shopping for myself!  A few ties and a new belt kit. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408510



See now, what you *should* be doing is buying pieces for yourself along the way to match with what you get for DW!!! [emoji1360] You need belt straps to match her bags and ties to match the scarves! [emoji48][emoji56]


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> See now, what you *should* be doing is buying pieces for yourself along the way to match with what you get for DW!!! [emoji1360] You need belt straps to match her bags and ties to match the scarves! [emoji48][emoji56]



Agree completely. That's only fair.


----------



## LovEmAll

Orangefanatic said:


> New addition to H family
> Let me introduce [kelly pochette in noir]
> Cant be happier!!!!!!!!



Wow!  She is gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Congrats!


----------



## Orangefanatic

LovEmAll said:


> Wow!  She is gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Anchanel79

Just got this beauty. It came with sample perfume and that wooden stick. Anyone know what us that for? TIA


----------



## Keren16

megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656



(Sorry for posting this late)
Congratulations on your beautiful BE Kelly Pouchette![emoji170]
Wear it in happiness & good health!


----------



## c18027

Anchanel79 said:


> Just got this beauty. It came with sample perfume and that wooden stick. Anyone know what us that for? TIA



The stick is also a perfume sample!  The name of the fragrance should appear on the stick.


----------



## Hermezzy

Orangefanatic said:


> New addition to H family
> Let me introduce [kelly pochette in noir]
> Cant be happier!!!!!!!!


Exquisite piece...and eternally chic.  Congrats! Excellent choice!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Hermezzy said:


> Exquisite piece...and eternally chic.  Congrats! Excellent choice!


Thanks for lovely comments


----------



## Sparkledolll

Anchanel79 said:


> Just got this beauty. It came with sample perfume and that wooden stick. Anyone know what us that for? TIA



It's the sample of the candle fragrance. Don't light it though lol. I didn't know what it was for either until someone here told me.


----------



## lovelyan

Purchases from my holiday trip.


----------



## eudo

Got my first ever SO - 30 Birkin in Sakura and Casque with GHW. It took only six months to make! Love every bit of it!


----------



## MSO13

Yellow gold Chaine d'ancre Enchainee and Dallet Shawl in 07


----------



## bagidiotic

eudo said:


> Got my first ever SO - 30 Birkin in Sakura and Casque with GHW. It took only six months to make! Love every bit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411361
> View attachment 3411362


Biggggggg congratulations


----------



## leuleu

lovelyan said:


> Purchases from my holiday trip.
> View attachment 3411357


Congratulations !
Please, would you accept to do some modeling pics of this marvelous Halzan ? I've seen this bag today on Hermes.com, didn't know it existed and now, I'm interested in it because of the wonderful bleu paon color ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## leuleu

BBC said:


> See now, what you *should* be doing is buying pieces for yourself along the way to match with what you get for DW!!! [emoji1360] You need belt straps to match her bags and ties to match the scarves! [emoji48][emoji56]


My husband has ties to match my bags. Last wedding we were, I had an Evelyne TPM in turquoise and he wore a turquoise H tie. And HE hat the idea to match his tie with my bag.


----------



## panpug

Can't resist this pair of sneakers!


----------



## mimi 123

eudo said:


> Got my first ever SO - 30 Birkin in Sakura and Casque with GHW. It took only six months to make! Love every bit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411361
> View attachment 3411362


Wow! Drooling! This combo is awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## Kkho

eudo said:


> Got my first ever SO - 30 Birkin in Sakura and Casque with GHW. It took only six months to make! Love every bit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411361
> View attachment 3411362



Wow! Congrats eudo. I would never have thought of this combination but it's gorgeous.
Love every bit of it too!


----------



## LovEmAll

eudo said:


> Got my first ever SO - 30 Birkin in Sakura and Casque with GHW. It took only six months to make! Love every bit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411361
> View attachment 3411362


Huge congrats!  She is gorgeous 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Yellow gold Chaine d'ancre Enchainee and Dallet Shawl in 07
> View attachment 3411372
> View attachment 3411373


Lovely goodies!  Congrats 


panpug said:


> Can't resist this pair of sneakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411460


Irresistible!  Love this pair.  Congrats


----------



## Notorious Pink

eudo said:


> Got my first ever SO - 30 Birkin in Sakura and Casque with GHW. It took only six months to make! Love every bit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411361
> View attachment 3411362



Love this!!


----------



## NatLV

snowbuns said:


> Thank you all for your kind words! It feels great to be able to share my story with all of you fellow Hermes lovers. You know, they say... "Inspiration is 1% of success, the rest is... Perspiration!" ...Never give up!


beautiful Kelly and if you are not a native Eng speaker, your English is great. The story is sad however. It reminded me all too well why I moved ... it's disheartening to see that not much (if any) has changed. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## Pourquoipas

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yellow gold Chaine d'ancre Enchainee and Dallet Shawl in 07
> 
> View attachment 3411372
> View attachment 3411373



Beautiful classics, congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

eudo said:


> Got my first ever SO - 30 Birkin in Sakura and Casque with GHW. It took only six months to make! Love every bit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411361
> View attachment 3411362



Wow congrats! Striking rose and rouge combination!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yellow gold Chaine d'ancre Enchainee and Dallet Shawl in 07
> 
> View attachment 3411372
> View attachment 3411373



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️The shawl!


----------



## coxynell

sbelle said:


> I normally only read this thread, and don't post.  But I had to share my latest goodie!
> 
> Sadly, I am not a great photographer and because it is raining, my house is very, very dark today.  Since this is a blue indigo piece, I had to go outside to get a picture that is true to the color.
> 
> Blue indigo ostrich Kelly pochette ghw......



Wow! Elle est magnifique - she's gorgeous.


----------



## coxynell

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J



The bag is of course wonderful, and the story well written, funny and even inspiring! A big thank you for sharing


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Haven't posted  in a while but wanted to share my newest edition to the Flava Fam... Constance 24 in ombre lizard buckle ghw


----------



## hclubfan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted  in a while but wanted to share my newest edition to the Flava Fam... Constance 24 in ombre lizard buckle ghw
> View attachment 3412253
> View attachment 3412255
> View attachment 3412258



Ooooh I love that IF, and had no idea it even existed til now!! Gorgeous, and incredibly versatile!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hclubfan said:


> Ooooh I love that IF, and had no idea it even existed til now!! Gorgeous, and incredibly versatile!


Thank you! I had no idea it existed either!!! Thank goodness for H Angels!!! My angel just knew that buckle was special and I snapped it up so fast the telephone wires caught on fire HAHAHAHAH
And the RINGS!!! I died!


----------



## hclubfan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you! I had no idea it existed either!!! Thank goodness for H Angels!!! My angel just knew that buckle was special and I snapped it up so fast the telephone wires caught on fire HAHAHAHAH
> And the RINGS!!! I died!



You. Are. Hysterical!!! I would have done the same. That is just crazy beautiful!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

@hclubfan


----------



## 1LV

Sarah_sarah said:


> Present for my mom. GP in blue indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407480
> View attachment 3407481


Lucky mom to have such a generous and thoughtful daughter!


----------



## luxi_max

Stopped by to say hi to my SA and came home with a silk'in wallet in peacock blue.  So proud of myself for walking away from 2 compact Constance wallets though.


----------



## LovEmAll

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3413622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by to say hi to my SA and came home with a silk'in wallet in peacock blue.  So proud of myself for walking away from 2 compact Constance wallets though.



Lovely!  I am sure the Constance were gorg too but this color is everything!  Congrats


----------



## leuleu

Happy to see other Bleu Paon lovers.
The Silk'in is beautiful.


luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3413622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by to say hi to my SA and came home with a silk'in wallet in peacock blue.  So proud of myself for walking away from 2 compact Constance wallets though.





LovEmAll said:


> Lovely!  I am sure the Constance were gorg too but this color is everything!  Congrats


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eudo said:


> Got my first ever SO - 30 Birkin in Sakura and Casque with GHW. It took only six months to make! Love every bit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411361
> View attachment 3411362


Omgggggggggg your SO is absolutely amazing dear!!!! I looooooove the colors and it turned out fabulous!!!!! Gosh I'm just head over heels!!!! Enjoy! And your nails too... Just perfect!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panpug said:


> Can't resist this pair of sneakers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411460


I've always loved those! Classic H!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

leuleu said:


> My husband has ties to match my bags. Last wedding we were, I had an Evelyne TPM in turquoise and he wore a turquoise H tie. And HE hat the idea to match his tie with my bag.


Love that!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yellow gold Chaine d'ancre Enchainee and Dallet Shawl in 07
> 
> View attachment 3411372
> View attachment 3411373


Sooooo pretty !!! Love the shawl too of course!


----------



## luxi_max

leuleu said:


> Happy to see other Bleu Paon lovers.
> The Silk'in is beautiful.





LovEmAll said:


> Lovely!  I am sure the Constance were gorg too but this color is everything!  Congrats



Thanks!!! 

The compact Constance wallets are very very very pretty but it is bulky to use as a small wallet imo.  I would love a full size one to use as a clutch with a pearl strap


----------



## Pourquoipas

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted  in a while but wanted to share my newest edition to the Flava Fam... Constance 24 in ombre lizard buckle ghw
> View attachment 3412253
> View attachment 3412255
> View attachment 3412258



Beautiful style, love ombre lizard instead of the standard buckle, very special, congrats !


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted  in a while but wanted to share my newest edition to the Flava Fam... Constance 24 in ombre lizard buckle ghw
> View attachment 3412253
> View attachment 3412255
> View attachment 3412258



Lucky gal[emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376] Hope to see more Ombre around soon! Can't wait to see the bracelets [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Very last H addition to my bags
Jige clutch in colvert. So easy to take along in my B and use after work!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Very last H addition to my bags
> Jige clutch in colvert. So easy to take along in my B and use after work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413997



I love your entire outfit. I'm so glad you are using your clutch.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Very last H addition to my bags
> Jige clutch in colvert. So easy to take along in my B and use after work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413997


Stunning as usual!


----------



## ka3na20

An hour after my SA texted me.. I got this.


----------



## ayc

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3414087
> View attachment 3414088
> 
> View attachment 3414089
> 
> 
> An hour after my SA texted me.. I got this.



wow gorgeous! congrats!
do you mind sharing what color it is?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love your entire outfit. I'm so glad you are using your clutch.





gracekelly said:


> Stunning as usual!



Thank you PbP and gracekelly. Never thought this clutch might be so useful, pop it on a restaurant table and holds enough for an evening out, I'm surprised and you learn a lot on tPf !


----------



## LovEmAll

Pourquoipas said:


> Very last H addition to my bags
> Jige clutch in colvert. So easy to take along in my B and use after work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413997





ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3414087
> View attachment 3414088
> 
> View attachment 3414089
> 
> 
> An hour after my SA texted me.. I got this.



Gorgeous purchases!  Huge congrats


----------



## Pourquoipas

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3414087
> View attachment 3414088
> 
> View attachment 3414089
> 
> 
> An hour after my SA texted me.. I got this.



Beautiful !! Congrats!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3414087
> View attachment 3414088
> 
> View attachment 3414089
> 
> 
> An hour after my SA texted me.. I got this.


Congrats! What a lovely colour-- love your addition of the twilly and charm, too-


----------



## rhm

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3402994
> View attachment 3402995
> View attachment 3402998
> View attachment 3402999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchase.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence Leater / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> Been busy but finally pick her up today.
> Here she's PB enjoy and thanks for letting me share.



Wow this combination is just beautiful. My dream bag. Hope I could get it one day.


----------



## ANN-11

rhm said:


> Wow this combination is just beautiful. My dream bag. Hope I could get it one day.


Thank you rhm, you're very kind.


----------



## DH sucker

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3402994
> View attachment 3402995
> View attachment 3402998
> View attachment 3402999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchase.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence Leater / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> Been busy but finally pick her up today.
> Here she's PB enjoy and thanks for letting me share.



What a Holy Grail!!!!  Congrats on the score!!!


----------



## ANN-11

DH sucker said:


> What a Holy Grail!!!!  Congrats on the score!!!


Thank you DH, I didn't expected it was luck.


----------



## ANN-11

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3414087
> View attachment 3414088
> 
> View attachment 3414089
> 
> 
> An hour after my SA texted me.. I got this.


Wow wow wowwwwwww big congrats.


----------



## Hermezzy

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3414087
> View attachment 3414088
> 
> View attachment 3414089
> 
> 
> An hour after my SA texted me.. I got this.


WOW----this bag (and how it has been accessorized)...it's just magisterial.  What an intoxicating blue!


----------



## sunrise4ever

Got this from last trip!


----------



## ka3na20

Thank you for all of your comments. Its Bleu Atoll


----------



## Genie27

Look what I got last month - Jypsiere 28 in Bleu Paon. I can't think of a better way to say hello (my first post), and thanks for all the knowledge I've gained here over the last year...hopefully I did this correctly.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Israeli_Flava said:


> Haven't posted  in a while but wanted to share my newest edition to the Flava Fam... Constance 24 in ombre lizard buckle ghw
> View attachment 3412253
> View attachment 3412255
> View attachment 3412258



Congrats dear! I picked up my very first CDC in lizard ombré today so I guess it's back this Fall [emoji16]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! I picked up my very first CDC in lizard ombré today so I guess it's back this Fall [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414907
> View attachment 3414908



FABULOUS!!    I missed it last time, and hope to get one this time around.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! I picked up my very first CDC in lizard ombré today so I guess it's back this Fall [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414907
> View attachment 3414908


I just fell outta my chair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy Ombre God please shine down upon thee!!!! Fabulous dear!!! BRAVO!!!!!!

And the  freakin Constance too!!!!

You're in Asia tho correct?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Israeli_Flava said:


> I just fell outta my chair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy Ombre God please shine down upon thee!!!! Fabulous dear!!! BRAVO!!!!!!
> 
> And the  freakin Constance too!!!!
> 
> You're in Asia tho correct?



Thanks dear, I'm in Europe!  They actually had 3 In one delivery so I'm lucky to have gotten one. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## TankerToad

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! I picked up my very first CDC in lizard ombré today so I guess it's back this Fall [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414907


Beautiful My Dear
and we are bag twins...pretty Constance!


----------



## Mirame

My new Kelly in Bleu Nuit Togo phw
Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## luckylove

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3414989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly in Bleu Nuit Togo phw
> Thanks for letting me share...



Congrats on your new kelly! It's a beautiful, forever kind of blue!


----------



## niki_y

Today was the first time I brought this baby out since I purchased it a few months ago.  It's a B25 Rouge Pivoine ghw clemence.  I wasn't sure about the colour when I was offered the bag as I usually prefer blue and natural colour, yet I couldn't resist the size!! 

It's not until today I realized that it's actually the perfect  summer bag; it also goes well with many outfits!  Rouge pivoine is quite a chameleon, the colour changes under different lighting.  [emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Now I think I should start a red/pink collection! [emoji12]


----------



## hclubfan

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3414989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly in Bleu Nuit Togo phw
> Thanks for letting me share...



Gorgeous!!! This is a dreamy combination....bleu nuit, phw, and Togo


----------



## Mirame

luckylove said:


> Congrats on your new kelly! It's a beautiful, forever kind of blue!


Thank you luckylove! So happy to get this bag for my birthday


----------



## Israeli_Flava

niki_y said:


> Today was the first time I brought this baby out since I purchased it a few months ago.  It's a B25 Rouge Pivoine ghw clemence.  I wasn't sure about the colour when I was offered the bag as I usually prefer blue and natural colour, yet I couldn't resist the size!!
> 
> It's not until today I realized that it's actually the perfect  summer bag; it also goes well with many outfits!  Rouge pivoine is quite a chameleon, the colour changes under different lighting.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think I should start a red/pink collection! [emoji12]


I just looooove rouge pivione darling and i totally agree that is is such a versatile, all year-round color!!! Glad u didn't pass it up now huh?!!! hahahahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3414989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly in Bleu Nuit Togo phw
> Thanks for letting me share...


I tell you what, a few years ago I could never see myslef with a blue bag.... NOW... I am falling for them left and right and yours is no exception! what a baeauty!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mirame

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous!!! This is a dreamy combination....bleu nuit, phw, and Togo


Thank you hclubfan! I can't agree more. This is my dream bag


Israeli_Flava said:


> I tell you what, a few years ago I could never see myslef with a blue bag.... NOW... I am falling for them left and right and yours is no exception! what a baeauty!!! Congrats!


Aww thanks for your kind words . Your bag collections are awesome!! Saw them in IG


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mirame said:


> Thank you hclubfan! I can't agree more. This is my dream bag
> 
> Aww thanks for your kind words . Your bag collections are awesome!! Saw them in IG


Awww THANK YOU!!! oh, and that zebre twilly... honey you did GREAT!


----------



## lara0112

preloved Hermes Initiale bag - black clemence from 2003 when leather was still amazing - I wish I had found this bag sooner, it would have saved me so much fuss and money. I will try to take pics - totally obsessed and hoping that I can find one in indigo as well!!


----------



## doves75

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! I picked up my very first CDC in lizard ombré today so I guess it's back this Fall [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414907
> View attachment 3414908



I'm going nuts over your picture!!  Congratulations


----------



## Icyss

Calvi & Twilly


----------



## atelierforward

I've been bad.


----------



## atelierforward

Finally after several months of thinking about it, bought a Farandole 120. I think this will become a "go to" piece for me [emoji173]️


----------



## LovEmAll

Genie27 said:


> Look what I got last month - Jypsiere 28 in Bleu Paon. I can't think of a better way to say hello (my first post), and thanks for all the knowledge I've gained here over the last year...hopefully I did this correctly.
> View attachment 3414888
> View attachment 3414889



Lovely color!  Congrats 



Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! I picked up my very first CDC in lizard ombré today so I guess it's back this Fall [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414907
> View attachment 3414908



Wow...what a special CDC!



Mirame said:


> View attachment 3414989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly in Bleu Nuit Togo phw
> Thanks for letting me share...



Congrats!  She is lovely.



niki_y said:


> Today was the first time I brought this baby out since I purchased it a few months ago.  It's a B25 Rouge Pivoine ghw clemence.  I wasn't sure about the colour when I was offered the bag as I usually prefer blue and natural colour, yet I couldn't resist the size!!
> 
> It's not until today I realized that it's actually the perfect  summer bag; it also goes well with many outfits!  Rouge pivoine is quite a chameleon, the colour changes under different lighting.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think I should start a red/pink collection! [emoji12]



She is a beauty! Perfect color for that size too [emoji7]



Icyss said:


> Calvi & Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415074



What a lovely color for that calvi!  Gorg twilly too!



atelierforward said:


> View attachment 3415541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after several months of thinking about it, bought a Farandole 120. I think this will become a "go to" piece for me [emoji173]️



Very pretty...congrats on this special piece


----------



## EmileH

atelierforward said:


> View attachment 3415541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after several months of thinking about it, bought a Farandole 120. I think this will become a "go to" piece for me [emoji173]️



It definitely will. Best necklace ever.


----------



## lanit

Brought home a unicorn today - my favorite casual work bag is Halzan - could not resist in Barenia!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

atelierforward said:


> View attachment 3415541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after several months of thinking about it, bought a Farandole 120. I think this will become a "go to" piece for me [emoji173]️


Lovely-- I've been trying to talk myself out of this for months


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> Brought home a unicorn today - my favorite casual work bag is Halzan - could not resist in Barenia!
> 
> View attachment 3415618



Lanit, I'm so in love with this bag, and so happy you bought it!! I know how much you love barenia, and this is such a classic combination. You will get tons of use out of this gem, and many compliments when you do!!


----------



## princessmaggie

lanit said:


> Brought home a unicorn today - my favorite casual work bag is Halzan - could not resist in Barenia!
> 
> View attachment 3415618



Is the lining in a different color? I have this hold on me to go see on Saturday and I can't wait! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## lanit

princessmaggie said:


> Is the lining in a different color? I have this hold on me to go see on Saturday and I can't wait! Congrats & enjoy!


No dear, just the interior flaps. The rest of the interior is fauve (swift)? And thanks! Would love to hear your report after seeing it!


----------



## lanit

hclubfan said:


> Lanit, I'm so in love with this bag, and so happy you bought it!! I know how much you love barenia, and this is such a classic combination. You will get tons of use out of this gem, and many compliments when you do!!



Thanks my dear friend, You are such a cheerleader. But I am counting on you to keep me on a ban until the end of the year!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! I picked up my very first CDC in lizard ombré today so I guess it's back this Fall [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414907
> View attachment 3414908


Love your craie C and CDC!


----------



## ANN-11

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3414989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly in Bleu Nuit Togo phw
> Thanks for letting me share...


What a beautiful bag Mirame, big congrats, you can be my twins now LOL, but mine in Clemence.


----------



## Hermezzy

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! I picked up my very first CDC in lizard ombré today so I guess it's back this Fall [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414907
> View attachment 3414908


Absolutely gorgeous.  Have always loved this bracelet.


----------



## Hermezzy

niki_y said:


> Today was the first time I brought this baby out since I purchased it a few months ago.  It's a B25 Rouge Pivoine ghw clemence.  I wasn't sure about the colour when I was offered the bag as I usually prefer blue and natural colour, yet I couldn't resist the size!!
> 
> It's not until today I realized that it's actually the perfect  summer bag; it also goes well with many outfits!  Rouge pivoine is quite a chameleon, the colour changes under different lighting.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think I should start a red/pink collection! [emoji12]


It really is the perfect hue, isn't it?  Truly beautiful and in such deserving hands! Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

lanit said:


> Brought home a unicorn today - my favorite casual work bag is Halzan - could not resist in Barenia!
> 
> View attachment 3415618


Exquis!! Just cannot get over how gorgeous the contrasting stitching is on this bag!


----------



## catsinthebag

atelierforward said:


> View attachment 3415541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after several months of thinking about it, bought a Farandole 120. I think this will become a "go to" piece for me [emoji173]️



You won't regret it -- I love mine! Congrats!


----------



## weibandy

lanit said:


> Brought home a unicorn today - my favorite casual work bag is Halzan - could not resist in Barenia!
> 
> View attachment 3415618


How gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## leuleu

Genie27 said:


> Look what I got last month - Jypsiere 28 in Bleu Paon. I can't think of a better way to say hello (my first post), and thanks for all the knowledge I've gained here over the last year...hopefully I did this correctly.
> View attachment 3414888
> View attachment 3414889


Wonderful ! I'm crazy about Bleu Paon. What is the scarf with the bag ?


----------



## lara0112

unfortunately I don't have the photography skills nor the background to take as amazing pictures as others in this thread have but here goes:
my preloved Hermes Initiale - no one would believe this bag is 13 years old - the leather still smells like new H leather, absolutely love it! it is missing the clochette but I don't mind as I would have taken it off anyway


----------



## Mirame

ANN-11 said:


> What a beautiful bag Mirame, big congrats, you can be my twins now LOL, but mine in Clemence.


 
Yea!! We are bag twins now ANN-11


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> Thanks my dear friend, You are such a cheerleader. But I am counting on you to keep me on a ban until the end of the year!



I promise to TRY to keep you on the straight and narrow, but does that include keeping you away from upcoming silk/cashmere collections?!!


----------



## Genie27

leuleu said:


> Wonderful ! I'm crazy about Bleu Paon. What is the scarf with the bag ?


It's the Balade en Berline gavroche - they didn't have a twilly that matched/contrasted the bag and worked with my clothing. I'm finding the blue paon is a brighter, more vivid blue-green than my picture shows. For summer casual, it looks amazing with blues, whites, greys, even pale pinks when I can't be bothered to change bags.


----------



## atelierforward

LovEmAll said:


> Lovely color!  Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...what a special CDC!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!  She is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beauty! Perfect color for that size too [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely color for that calvi!  Gorg twilly too!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty...congrats on this special piece





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It definitely will. Best necklace ever.





Scarf and Glove said:


> Lovely-- I've been trying to talk myself out of this for months





catsinthebag said:


> You won't regret it -- I love mine! Congrats!



Thank you friends!! I'm wearing it today and already love the versatility of it. Classic, crisp and so easy to match with pretty much any outfit. Of course, now I'm thinking about earrings to match. Ugh - Hermes slippery slope!!!


----------



## leuleu

Genie27 said:


> It's the Balade en Berline gavroche - they didn't have a twilly that matched/contrasted the bag and worked with my clothing. I'm finding the blue paon is a brighter, more vivid blue-green than my picture shows. For summer casual, it looks amazing with blues, whites, greys, even pale pinks when I can't be bothered to change bags.


Thank you.
Too bad it is a gavroche : I would have bought a 90 cm.


----------



## Notorious Pink

niki_y said:


> Today was the first time I brought this baby out since I purchased it a few months ago.  It's a B25 Rouge Pivoine ghw clemence.  I wasn't sure about the colour when I was offered the bag as I usually prefer blue and natural colour, yet I couldn't resist the size!!
> 
> It's not until today I realized that it's actually the perfect  summer bag; it also goes well with many outfits!  Rouge pivoine is quite a chameleon, the colour changes under different lighting.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think I should start a red/pink collection! [emoji12]



Wow, I LOVE this color!!! Is is a pink? [emoji177]


----------



## Genie27

leuleu said:


> Thank you.
> Too bad it is a gavroche : I would have bought a 90 cm.


It would make a stunning 90 in this colour!

I tried the 140cm version, and the border is very strong. 90cm would be perfect.


----------



## leuleu

Genie27 said:


> It would make a stunning 90 in this colour!
> 
> I tried the 140cm version, and the border is very strong. 90cm would be perfect.


In the shop, did you have a look to see if there were matching 90 with bleu paon ?


----------



## lanit

weibandy said:


> How gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


Thanks *weibandy*!


----------



## Genie27

leuleu, I didn't, sorry! It's difficult - I was just so overwhelmed with the twillys and gavroches matching or contrasting. I know the 140 CSGM Promenade in turquoise would work, but the 90's are more complicated for me. I have a 90cm maison du carre in the dark turquoise/green edge from last spring that I will wear with it in fall.


----------



## snowbuns

NatLV said:


> beautiful Kelly and if you are not a native Eng speaker, your English is great. The story is sad however. It reminded me all too well why I moved ... it's disheartening to see that not much (if any) has changed. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


Thank you NatLV! 
I suppose change doesn't happen all that quickly in Russia. 
I am Russian, but as far as language goes I'd say both Russian and English are my native languages as I went to an English school since very early childhood.


----------



## selenahsu

Rodeo Charm!


----------



## Pourquoipas

atelierforward said:


> View attachment 3415541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after several months of thinking about it, bought a Farandole 120. I think this will become a "go to" piece for me [emoji173]️



Congrats,I've been thinking about one for months. Certainly a gorgeous necklace!


----------



## Nahreen

atelierforward said:


> View attachment 3415541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after several months of thinking about it, bought a Farandole 120. I think this will become a "go to" piece for me [emoji173]️



It is lovely. I have the bracelet but am thinking about getting the 80 version to match.


----------



## weibandy

niki_y said:


> Today was the first time I brought this baby out since I purchased it a few months ago.  It's a B25 Rouge Pivoine ghw clemence.  I wasn't sure about the colour when I was offered the bag as I usually prefer blue and natural colour, yet I couldn't resist the size!!
> 
> It's not until today I realized that it's actually the perfect  summer bag; it also goes well with many outfits!  Rouge pivoine is quite a chameleon, the colour changes under different lighting.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think I should start a red/pink collection! [emoji12]


So beautiful!!  Stunning bag in a stunning setting.  Where is this?


----------



## Nerja

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3414989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly in Bleu Nuit Togo phw
> Thanks for letting me share...


Gorgeous!  This is my dream bag!  Simply stunning with  Les Zebres!


----------



## adguru

Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats,I've been thinking about one for months. Certainly a gorgeous necklace!


I got mine about a year and a half ago and love it! It's so comfortable to wear and very versatile. Go for it!


----------



## adguru

atelierforward said:


> View attachment 3415541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after several months of thinking about it, bought a Farandole 120. I think this will become a "go to" piece for me [emoji173]️


Congrats! I love mine and it's definitely a "go to". Enjoy and wear it in good health


----------



## LovEmAll

My first jige!  Swift in Saint Cyr and my new silkin in blue paon for comparison.  I am loving Saint Cyr... Such a pretty blue.  Sofi of course had to be in the action [emoji76]


----------



## Lulugrl

So happy to share my beautiful Garden Party 30 in Rouge Pivoine [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## atelierforward

adguru said:


> Congrats! I love mine and it's definitely a "go to". Enjoy and wear it in good health



Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## atelierforward

Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats,I've been thinking about one for months. Certainly a gorgeous necklace!



It really sparkles in the sunlight. So crisp and shiny!



Nahreen said:


> It is lovely. I have the bracelet but am thinking about getting the 80 version to match.



The 80 is lovely too. I tried on all 3 sizes and honestly, they're all terrific.


----------



## ChaneLisette

LovEmAll said:


> My first jige!  Swift in Saint Cyr and my new silkin in blue paon for comparison.  I am loving Saint Cyr... Such a pretty blue.  Sofi of course had to be in the action [emoji76]
> View attachment 3416576


Congratulations! I love Saint cyr and blue paon. Your kitty is beautiful too.


----------



## LovEmAll

Genie27 said:


> It's the Balade en Berline gavroche - they didn't have a twilly that matched/contrasted the bag and worked with my clothing. I'm finding the blue paon is a brighter, more vivid blue-green than my picture shows. For summer casual, it looks amazing with blues, whites, greys, even pale pinks when I can't be bothered to change bags.


Wow...so pretty and vibrant.  Congrats!


selenahsu said:


> Rodeo Charm!
> View attachment 3416238


Lovely rodeo!  Great color combo  congrats!



Lulugrl said:


> View attachment 3416591
> 
> 
> So happy to share my beautiful Garden Party 30 in Rouge Pivoine [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Such a pretty and happy color! Congrats


----------



## LovEmAll

ChaneLisette said:


> Congratulations! I love Saint cyr and blue paon. Your kitty is beautiful too.



Thanks so much dear!  She loves to share reveals with me


----------



## Hermezzy

LovEmAll said:


> My first jige!  Swift in Saint Cyr and my new silkin in blue paon for comparison.  I am loving Saint Cyr... Such a pretty blue.  Sofi of course had to be in the action [emoji76]
> View attachment 3416576


These are both beautiful colors and wonderful items...I, too, adore St. Cyr and think it is such a special color.  Congrats- these are instant classics!


----------



## Dipmai

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3414989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly in Bleu Nuit Togo phw
> Thanks for letting me share...



Congrats...Love Blue Nuit. Hope I get mine soon.


----------



## Mirame

LovEmAll said:


> My first jige!  Swift in Saint Cyr and my new silkin in blue paon for comparison.  I am loving Saint Cyr... Such a pretty blue.  Sofi of course had to be in the action [emoji76]
> View attachment 3416576


----------



## LovEmAll

Hermezzy said:


> These are both beautiful colors and wonderful items...I, too, adore St. Cyr and think it is such a special color.  Congrats- these are instant classics!



Thanks so much Hermezzy! I'm expanding my H color wheel   I cannot wait to wear to wear the jige out...it feels like such a comfortable clutch . [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## NikkiCD

So lovely to be offered my dream wallet in my home store, last Friday!  Kelly wallet in Rose Lipstick with gold hardware!


----------



## Mirame

LovEmAll, love your jige in Saint Cyr!! Enjoy the beauty. Next in my bucket list


----------



## Mirame

Nerja said:


> Gorgeous!  This is my dream bag!  Simply stunning with  Les Zebres!


 Thanks so much my dear!



Dipmai said:


> Congrats...Love Blue Nuit. Hope I get mine soon.


Thanks Dipmai and good luck! I am sure you will get yours soon


----------



## leuleu

Genie27 said:


> leuleu, I didn't, sorry! It's difficult - I was just so overwhelmed with the twillys and gavroches matching or contrasting. I know the 140 CSGM Promenade in turquoise would work, but the 90's are more complicated for me. I have a 90cm maison du carre in the dark turquoise/green edge from last spring that I will wear with it in fall.


Thank you Genie. I'll have a look ant tell you if I find something interesting.


----------



## cremel

eudo said:


> Got my first ever SO - 30 Birkin in Sakura and Casque with GHW. It took only six months to make! Love every bit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411361
> View attachment 3411362



This is very special. It's a treasure to be kept forever. Congrats with envying eyes!


----------



## cremel

lovelyan said:


> Purchases from my holiday trip.
> View attachment 3411357



Beautiful pieces!!! Congrats!


----------



## cremel

Pourquoipas said:


> Very last H addition to my bags
> Jige clutch in colvert. So easy to take along in my B and use after work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413997



Love your VCA pieces too!! Gorgeous clutch!!


----------



## cremel

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3402994
> View attachment 3402995
> View attachment 3402998
> View attachment 3402999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchase.
> Birkin 30 Ghillie / Palladium
> Clemence Leater / Evercolor Calf
> Vert Fonce / Vert Anglais
> Been busy but finally pick her up today.
> Here she's PB enjoy and thanks for letting me share.



Love your new bag. It's truly special. Hope you enjoy her all the time. Good decision on taking it.


----------



## cremel

Coolz said:


> My first wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404211



Beautifulllllll color!!!


----------



## cremel

NikkiCD said:


> So lovely to be offered my dream wallet in my home store, last Friday!  Kelly wallet in Rose Lipstick with gold hardware!



Confrats！it's lovely !!


----------



## cremel

LovEmAll said:


> My first jige!  Swift in Saint Cyr and my new silkin in blue paon for comparison.  I am loving Saint Cyr... Such a pretty blue.  Sofi of course had to be in the action [emoji76]
> View attachment 3416576



Is kitten jealous about all the attention on the two beautiful wallet and clutch? Congrats !


----------



## cremel

Mirame said:


> View attachment 3414989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly in Bleu Nuit Togo phw
> Thanks for letting me share...



Absolutely love it!!


----------



## cremel

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! I picked up my very first CDC in lizard ombré today so I guess it's back this Fall [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414907
> View attachment 3414908



Wow wow wow !![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LovEmAll

NikkiCD said:


> So lovely to be offered my dream wallet in my home store, last Friday!  Kelly wallet in Rose Lipstick with gold hardware!



She is beautiful . Congrats!



Mirame said:


> LovEmAll, love your jige in Saint Cyr!! Enjoy the beauty. Next in my bucket list



Thanks so much Mirame!  It is really lovely.  It goes with so much .... I know it's a color, but I see how I can wear it as a neutral or as a pop of color depending on the outfit.  Hope you get one soon  I actually think it's been offered for sale on H.com.  I had not seen a jige before online.  



cremel said:


> Is kitten jealous about all the attention on the two beautiful wallet and clutch? Congrats !



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].  Thanks so much dear!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> My first jige!  Swift in Saint Cyr and my new silkin in blue paon for comparison.  I am loving Saint Cyr... Such a pretty blue.  Sofi of course had to be in the action [emoji76]
> View attachment 3416576



Really love your Jige. I want one, but maybe darker color. Can't wait to see more pics! I will check out your IG.


----------



## ANN-11

cremel said:


> Love your new bag. It's truly special. Hope you enjoy her all the time. Good decision on taking it.


Thank you Cremel  you always so kind.


----------



## niki_y

weibandy said:


> So beautiful!!  Stunning bag in a stunning setting.  Where is this?



Thanks!  I was having afternoon tea at the lobby of the Peninsula Hotel in Hong Kong.   Beautiful decor!


----------



## niki_y

BBC said:


> Wow, I LOVE this color!!! Is is a pink? [emoji177]



I would say the hur of rouge pivoine is quite close to rouge jaipur's.  But RP sometimes shows an orange shade under different lighting while RP is holds a pinker hue despite the lighting.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Next ballerina in  the equator print which I just love...


----------



## LovEmAll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Really love your Jige. I want one, but maybe darker color. Can't wait to see more pics! I will check out your IG.


Thanks so much Nikki!  Hope you get your hands on one soon   I really wanted a neutral blue that could work as a pop of color as well, mostly for summer/spring.  I think a jige in a dark color would also be wonderful!  Just found your IG so I will check yours out as well


----------



## tabbi001

My 1st rodeo!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I just got a rodeo pm and the lemon tutti frutti. I will post pics later.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tabbi001 said:


> My 1st rodeo!
> View attachment 3417081


Congrats!!! That is the *best *1st rodeo dear!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lulugrl said:


> View attachment 3416591
> 
> 
> So happy to share my beautiful Garden Party 30 in Rouge Pivoine [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Woot woot!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I just got a rodeo pm and the lemon tutti frutti. I will post pics later.



Congrats dear! Seems like we are both lucky today! I went in to pick up a shawl and came away new twillies and Horse head and horse shoe charms, hope they bring me luck! [emoji16][emoji521]


----------



## Love_Couture

tabbi001 said:


> My 1st rodeo!


Congratulations!  I love Rodeo.  They are so cute!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! Seems like we are both lucky today! I went in to pick up a shawl and came away new twillies and Horse head and horse shoe charms, hope they bring me luck! [emoji16][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417434



Love your charms! Super cute!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Here are mine.


----------



## Luvquality

I just received my beautiful new (to me) Bolide 37 in Chèvre de Coromandel. I am so grateful to Entrance2Elegance on EBay and Bababebi for her authentication!


----------



## LovEmAll

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! Seems like we are both lucky today! I went in to pick up a shawl and came away new twillies and Horse head and horse shoe charms, hope they bring me luck! [emoji16][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417434





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here are mine.





tabbi001 said:


> My 1st rodeo!
> View attachment 3417081



What lovely goodies and charms!  Congrats 



Luvquality said:


> I just received my beautiful new (to me) Bolide 37 in Chèvre de Coromandel. I am so grateful to Entrance2Elegance on EBay and Bababebi for her authentication!



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## juzluvpink

Capitalized on the low € & £ and got these (together with a Chanel Old Medium LeBoy) through the help of a friend..



Feu Calvi



Rouge Grenate Silk In (hope I got the color right)



Lagoon Tricolor Carmen

All the above was fabulous.... But this is really like a holy grail....

New to me... Birkin 30 Black Togo in GHW


The beauty is not just in the bag, but also the condition and the price. It's an O stamp bag, lovely stiff leather and in an almost zero usage condition. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## tabbi001

juzluvpink said:


> Capitalized on the low € & £ and got these (together with a Chanel Old Medium LeBoy) through the help of a friend..
> 
> View attachment 3417642
> 
> Feu Calvi
> 
> View attachment 3417643
> 
> Rouge Grenate Silk In (hope I got the color right)
> 
> View attachment 3417644
> 
> Lagoon Tricolor Carmen
> 
> All the above was fabulous.... But this is really like a holy grail....
> 
> New to me... Birkin 30 Black Togo in GHW
> View attachment 3417648
> 
> The beauty is not just in the bag, but also the condition and the price. It's an O stamp bag, lovely stiff leather and in an almost zero usage condition. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


Such lovely goodies! May I know how much the silk-in compact is? I love everything you got!


----------



## LovEmAll

juzluvpink said:


> Capitalized on the low € & £ and got these (together with a Chanel Old Medium LeBoy) through the help of a friend..
> 
> View attachment 3417642
> 
> Feu Calvi
> 
> View attachment 3417643
> 
> Rouge Grenate Silk In (hope I got the color right)
> 
> View attachment 3417644
> 
> Lagoon Tricolor Carmen
> 
> All the above was fabulous.... But this is really like a holy grail....
> 
> New to me... Birkin 30 Black Togo in GHW
> View attachment 3417648
> 
> The beauty is not just in the bag, but also the condition and the price. It's an O stamp bag, lovely stiff leather and in an almost zero usage condition. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Stunning! Congrats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BellaCC

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! Seems like we are both lucky today! I went in to pick up a shawl and came away new twillies and Horse head and horse shoe charms, hope they bring me luck! [emoji16][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417434



Love the charms! What color is your Birkin? It's beautiful.


----------



## Luvbolide

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J











First, congratulations on your gorgeous Kelly.  I bet you will love the bag even more given all that you went through to get it.  I spent a few weeks in Russia in the early 1970s.  Of course, it wasn't Russia then and was way before tourists started going in any numbers.  We were unicorns!

Your story reminded me so much of Soviet days - the incredible bureaucracy, the unbelievable inefficiencies.  Of course there were no luxury goods like H available then, but locating and purchasing rather mundane items - like a pair of shoes in your size took determination and energy such as you so well describe.

Thank you - I thoroughly enjoyed reading your post!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! Seems like we are both lucky today! I went in to pick up a shawl and came away new twillies and Horse head and horse shoe charms, hope they bring me luck! [emoji16][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417434


Beautiful shawl, charms, and twillys!


----------



## Sparkledolll

BellaCC said:


> Love the charms! What color is your Birkin? It's beautiful.





ChaneLisette said:


> Beautiful shawl, charms, and twillys!



Thank you Ladies! It's B30 in Gris T, it's the perfect neutral IMO [emoji1]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Beautiful purchases everyone. This is one of my fav threads and I wish I commented more. This is the place I go when I want to relax  

The Zonobie reine cashmere 140 scarf. It's for mom but I love it so much too. There is even a little monkey I did not notice.


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone. This is one of my fav threads and I wish I commented more. This is the place I go when I want to relax
> 
> The Zonobie reine cashmere 140 scarf. It's for mom but I love it so much too. There is even a little monkey I did not notice.
> View attachment 3417845
> 
> View attachment 3417846
> View attachment 3417847
> View attachment 3417848



This is so pretty! I'm trying to find the monkey...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rainneday said:


> This is so pretty! I'm trying to find the monkey...



Dear, I found the monkey only when I was folding it. I really want to buy it for myself too and you know I am never super crazy about scarves. 

Here it is


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> Dear, I found the monkey only when I was folding it. I really want to buy it for myself too and you know I am never super crazy about scarves.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 3417912



There he is!  thank you!


----------



## Lucynancy

Luvquality said:


> I just received my beautiful new (to me) Bolide 37 in Chèvre de Coromandel. I am so grateful to Entrance2Elegance on EBay and Bababebi for her authentication!


 I love your Bolide!! what a stunner


----------



## Meta

Bought 3 new to me 90cm silks (Cheval A Sur Mon Carre, Sous le Cedre, and La Promenade Plankton) and a new 70cm (my first!), Della Cavalleria twillane  from the store. 






Think I'm reaching my saturation point for 90 silks although I do have a few grails still to add but otherwise, I _*think*_ I'm set.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juzluvpink said:


> Capitalized on the low € & £ and got these (together with a Chanel Old Medium LeBoy) through the help of a friend..
> 
> View attachment 3417642
> 
> Feu Calvi
> 
> View attachment 3417643
> 
> Rouge Grenate Silk In (hope I got the color right)
> 
> View attachment 3417644
> 
> Lagoon Tricolor Carmen
> 
> All the above was fabulous.... But this is really like a holy grail....
> 
> New to me... Birkin 30 Black Togo in GHW
> View attachment 3417648
> 
> The beauty is not just in the bag, but also the condition and the price. It's an O stamp bag, lovely stiff leather and in an almost zero usage condition. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]




What a great haul of H loot, major congrats on every gorgeous item, *juzluvpink*!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Bought 3 new to me 90cm silks (Cheval A Sur Mon Carre, Sous le Cedre, and La Promenade Plankton) and a new 70cm (my first!), Della Cavalleria twillane  from the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm reaching my saturation point for 90 silks although I do have a few grails still to add but otherwise, I _*think*_ I'm set.



Love all of these, and they are perfect for any H collection! Congrats. 

I do know what you mean about reaching a saturation point with 90cm silks. This season I am buying only large format 140cm CSGMs in colors that I don't already own but that will coordinate back to my H bags.


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> Bought 3 new to me 90cm silks (Cheval A Sur Mon Carre, Sous le Cedre, and La Promenade Plankton) and a new 70cm (my first!), Della Cavalleria twillane  from the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm reaching my saturation point for 90 silks although I do have a few grails still to add but otherwise, I _*think*_ I'm set.



Beautiful choices! My magic number seems to be just below 100 too (not counting twillies or gavroches of course.) and once I found all of my grails my purchases slowed down dramatically, thank goodness. Sounds like you are nearing the same point.


----------



## 4jpapp

hedgwin99 said:


> You r okay
> I have use my GP all year long. No issue at all



Thanks  I'll keep it


----------



## Meta

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love all of these, and they are perfect for any H collection! Congrats.
> 
> I do know what you mean about reaching a saturation point with 90cm silks. This season I am buying only large format 140cm CSGMs in colors that I don't already own but that will coordinate back to my H bags.


Thank you dear @VigeeLeBrun ! You're always so kind.  I'm not at the point of coordinating with my bags _yet_ but by far the scarves I have works well with my wardrobe of mostly neutrals  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful choices! My magic number seems to be just below 100 too (not counting twillies or gavroches of course.) and once I found all of my grails my purchases slowed down dramatically, thank goodness. Sounds like you are nearing the same point.


Thank you, @Pocketbook Pup !  My magic number is much smaller than yours!  (by about 5 times) I started focussing more on grails as the F/W season didn't have much that is calling to me. But we shall see...


----------



## keodi

My new to me 32cm Gulliver Kelly!


----------



## birkin10600

My 2 new to me Kelly sellier bags in size 28 bleu saphir circa 1994 and size 32 black circa 1997 both box calf. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J



OMG what you had to go through!
BTW there are parcel delivery services in Europe that would deliver a parcel to the Russian border and then hand it over to Russian post. I used one of them to send parcels to Moscow. No customs clearance or duties.

Anyway, pozdravliayu s pokupkoy!


----------



## cafecreme15

birkin10600 said:


> My 2 new to me Kelly sellier bags in size 28 bleu saphir circa 1994 and size 32 black circa 1997 both box calf. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]



Beautiful bags in such great condition!! Congrats on your new acquisitions! I also love how you have all your H boxes stacked in the corner.


----------



## theITbag

Saint Cre Blue Jige...color is slightly darker than Tiffany blue...I like it!


----------



## perlerare

birkin10600 said:


> My 2 new to me Kelly sellier bags in size 28 bleu saphir circa 1994 and size 32 black circa 1997 both box calf. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


That Bleu Saphir


----------



## perlerare

I fell again for the Legend Sandals. They are great for everyday. I have them in Cognac and in Black, and I am very much contemplating buying them in Bordeaux soon!


----------



## LovEmAll

theITbag said:


> Saint Cre Blue Jige...color is slightly darker than Tiffany blue...I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418412



It's lovely!  Is it Saint Cyr?  If so, twinsies! [emoji6][emoji133]. It's really a great blue.  Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## theITbag

LovEmAll said:


> It's lovely!  Is it Saint Cyr?  If so, twinsies! [emoji6][emoji133]. It's really a great blue.  Enjoy and congrats!



Yes!  I meant Saint Cyr...they must be hatching everywhere...saw it online also.


----------



## Keren16

theITbag said:


> Yes!  I meant Saint Cyr...they must be hatching everywhere...saw it online also.



I saw this when I was at the Hermes store in my neighborhood this past week.
It is a beautiful color!
Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## mylilsnowy

I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie


----------



## Kkho

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie



This is lovely!! Rose shocking and chevre!! What a combi!! This is a SO? How long did you have to wait?


----------



## LovEmAll

theITbag said:


> Yes!  I meant Saint Cyr...they must be hatching everywhere...saw it online also.



I think so too....I saw it online also. It's so hard to capture the color in pics.  Congrats again dear.  Enjoy! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]




Keren16 said:


> I saw this when I was at the Hermes store in my neighborhood this past week.
> It is a beautiful color!
> Congratulations to both of you!!


Thanks so much!  [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie



Wow...gorg!  Congrats on this beauty [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## LovEmAll

perlerare said:


> I fell again for the Legend Sandals. They are great for everyday. I have them in Cognac and in Black, and I am very much contemplating buying them in Bordeaux soon!



Oh my gosh! I feel you!  I debated the legend sandals for MONTHS.  I finally pulled the trigger and they are being shipped to me.  Last pair in the gold in my size...got them just in time   the Bordeaux are TDF!  I feel a new addiction coming [emoji33][emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## juzluvpink

tabbi001 said:


> Such lovely goodies! May I know how much the silk-in compact is? I love everything you got!



Sorry i didn't respond early. The compact silk-in is 475€ retail.


----------



## Allinbee

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie


Huge Congrats mylilsnowy! This is exquisite. Is RS coming back? Does it have the latest stamp? Wait chevre.. Is this a special order? You are so lucky.


----------



## mylilsnowy

Kkho said:


> This is lovely!! Rose shocking and chevre!! What a combi!! This is a SO? How long did you have to wait?


Thanks, Kkho! No, it's not SO. I just told my sa that I want pink k25/28 a month ago.


----------



## Hermezzy

birkin10600 said:


> My 2 new to me Kelly sellier bags in size 28 bleu saphir circa 1994 and size 32 black circa 1997 both box calf. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]


Just stunning finds, with both in ravishing condition.  I think the horsehead charm against the black kelly is just stupendous, in particular, and love how you have brought that bright blue with the twilly as well.  Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

theITbag said:


> Saint Cre Blue Jige...color is slightly darker than Tiffany blue...I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418412


Just a gorgeous piece in a luminous color...I love the size of the Jige!  I'm sure this will become a dearly treasured friend!


----------



## rainneday

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie



Brilliant colors here, congrats!


----------



## Susie Tunes

birkin10600 said:


> My 2 new to me Kelly sellier bags in size 28 bleu saphir circa 1994 and size 32 black circa 1997 both box calf. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]




Beauties - looks like they are in terrific condition. Congratulations


----------



## Kkho

mylilsnowy said:


> Thanks, Kkho! No, it's not SO. I just told my sa that I want pink k25/28 a month ago.



So no horseshoe stamp on it? 
I was very happy when my SA offered me a chevre lime kelly wallet few days ago as I loved LIME when it came out few years back. But if rose shocking and Lime are both possibly back, I'll be elated and am sure lots of others will be too! I need to go bug my SA about rose shocking now.


----------



## Eumama

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie


Wow! It's beautiful! Are they brining back this color now? I love rose shocking! Such a lovely bag!


----------



## Lisab68

Natalie j said:


> Congrats dear! Seems like we are both lucky today! I went in to pick up a shawl and came away new twillies and Horse head and horse shoe charms, hope they bring me luck! [emoji16][emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417434



Love it all!!  That shawl looks amazing!  Can you show us a bigger pic of it?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Lisab68 said:


> Love it all!!  That shawl looks amazing!  Can you show us a bigger pic of it?



Sure [emoji2]


----------



## Lisab68

birkin10600 said:


> My 2 new to me Kelly sellier bags in size 28 bleu saphir circa 1994 and size 32 black circa 1997 both box calf. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]



Your bags are gorgeous!!  But the best part of the photos may be the giant stack of orange boxes in the background!!!


----------



## Lisab68

Natalie j said:


> Sure [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3418902



I see someone else is up in the wee hours!!  Thanks!!  I think I may have bought the same one. Everyone else in my house is sleeping but when they wake up I'm going to take mine out of its lovely orange box and take a photo. 

The CSGMs are my start into Hermes. Loving them!!


----------



## mylilsnowy

LovEmAll said:


> Wow...gorg!  Congrats on this beauty



Thank you


----------



## mylilsnowy

Allinbee said:


> Huge Congrats mylilsnowy! This is exquisite. Is RS coming back? Does it have the latest stamp? Wait chevre.. Is this a special order? You are so lucky.


Thank you. There is no stamps at the strap and it is not SO. I will ask my sa if rs is coming back and give you an update.


----------



## mylilsnowy

Kkho said:


> So no horseshoe stamp on it?
> I was very happy when my SA offered me a chevre lime kelly wallet few days ago as I loved LIME when it came out few years back. But if rose shocking and Lime are both possibly back, I'll be elated and am sure lots of others will be too! I need to go bug my SA about rose shocking now.


There is no horseshoe stamp and any stamps on the strap. I also saw lime chèvre kw in my store. I will ask my sa if rs is coming back?


----------



## Allinbee

mylilsnowy said:


> Thank you. There is no stamps at the strap and it is not SO. I will ask my sa if rs is coming back and give you an update.


I have a good feeling about this. It means this bag is from the current year. Starting this year H changed the placement of the stamp. It would be awesome if rs and chevre comeback without having to do SO. Please please update us after you talk to your SA. Thanks and congrats again for getting a unicorn.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Resistance is futile. Lemon yellow Clic Clac.


----------



## Mirame

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie


Such a beautiful color!! Enjoy in good health


----------



## Eumama

mylilsnowy said:


> There is no horseshoe stamp and any stamps on the strap. I also saw lime chèvre kw in my store. I will ask my sa if rs is coming back?


Please please please update us after you asked your SA.


----------



## cremel

30 is a great size. I bet it's also very light.  Congrats!


----------



## cremel

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie



This is a great bag. Loooooooooove it! Congrats!


----------



## cremel

birkin10600 said:


> My 2 new to me Kelly sellier bags in size 28 bleu saphir circa 1994 and size 32 black circa 1997 both box calf. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173]



Wow they look brand new to me. Where did you get these loots? Love them!


----------



## birkin10600

cremel said:


> Wow they look brand new to me. Where did you get these loots? Love them!





cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful bags in such great condition!! Congrats on your new acquisitions! I also love how you have all your H boxes stacked in the corner.





perlerare said:


> That Bleu Saphir





Hermezzy said:


> Just stunning finds, with both in ravishing condition.  I think the horsehead charm against the black kelly is just stupendous, in particular, and love how you have brought that bright blue with the twilly as well.  Congrats!





Susie Tunes said:


> Beauties - looks like they are in terrific condition. Congratulations





Lisab68 said:


> Your bags are gorgeous!!  But the best part of the photos may be the giant stack of orange boxes in the background!!!





cremel said:


> Wow they look brand new to me. Where did you get these loots? Love them!



Thank you all for your kind comments!  I got these bags from Japan reseller selling vintage bags.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My latest H purchase should be here on Thursday ~ etoupe jumping boots, perfect for my argile/etoupe Ghillies. 

btw, H.com USA has many colors on their website right now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

juzluvpink said:


> Capitalized on the low € & £ and got these (together with a Chanel Old Medium LeBoy) through the help of a friend..
> 
> View attachment 3417642
> 
> Feu Calvi
> 
> View attachment 3417643
> 
> Rouge Grenate Silk In (hope I got the color right)
> 
> View attachment 3417644
> 
> Lagoon Tricolor Carmen
> 
> All the above was fabulous.... But this is really like a holy grail....
> 
> New to me... Birkin 30 Black Togo in GHW
> View attachment 3417648
> 
> The beauty is not just in the bag, but also the condition and the price. It's an O stamp bag, lovely stiff leather and in an almost zero usage condition. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Loooooove everything!!! What is the Twilly design?


----------



## Notorious Pink

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! L[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]VE rose shocking GHW!!!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


This is seriously my dream combo. [emoji92]Please[emoji92] let us know what your SA says!


----------



## catsinthebag

Apologies since some of these date back a few months and I'm only getting to posting them now, but here are my recent purchases:

Silver Chain D'ancre Enchainee cuff and Ever Chain D'Encre ring. The bracelet is so comfortable I forget it's on, and the ring can look different when worn with different parts facing up:


----------



## catsinthebag

I also picked up a shawl from the men's department. More muted than my usual choices, but I love the way this was printed:


----------



## Hermezzy

Sickgrl13 said:


> Resistance is futile. Lemon yellow Clic Clac.
> 
> View attachment 3419141


Just ravishing...


----------



## Hermezzy

catsinthebag said:


> I also picked up a shawl from the men's department. More muted than my usual choices, but I love the way this was printed:
> View attachment 3419839
> View attachment 3419840
> View attachment 3419841


Gorgeous.  We are scarf siblings...although mine is in a lighter colorway...every day I wear it out in public I get at least one compliment on it.


----------



## catsinthebag

And last but certainly not least, a bag I never thought I would own. Introducing my new-to-me Barenia Kelly 35. I've named him Prince because he was born in 1999.


----------



## catsinthebag

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous.  We are scarf siblings...although mine is in a lighter colorway...every day I wear it out in public I get at least one compliment on it.



Glad to hear you are loving yours! I bought mine in May when it was still somewhat cool but now it's in the 90s and I can't even look at it! I'm sure it will get tons of use in the fall.


----------



## LovEmAll

catsinthebag said:


> And last but certainly not least, a bag I never thought I would own. Introducing my new-to-me Barenia Kelly 35. I've named him Prince because he was born in 1999.
> View attachment 3419843
> View attachment 3419844
> View attachment 3419845



What a gorgeous prince! Congrats!


----------



## Susie Tunes

catsinthebag said:


> And last but certainly not least, a bag I never thought I would own. Introducing my new-to-me Barenia Kelly 35. I've named him Prince because he was born in 1999.
> View attachment 3419843
> View attachment 3419844
> View attachment 3419845



Absolutely gorgeous - you lucky thing


----------



## ms08c

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie


Congrats dear! It looks Gorgeous.


----------



## periogirl28

catsinthebag said:


> And last but certainly not least, a bag I never thought I would own. Introducing my new-to-me Barenia Kelly 35. I've named him Prince because he was born in 1999.
> View attachment 3419843
> View attachment 3419844
> View attachment 3419845



I am a total fan of everything you chose!


----------



## hopiko

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie



Wow!  Love this!  Congrats!  It is such a gorgeous color......love it with the UTW!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie


What a special bag. I adore this color.


----------



## LuckyBitch

catsinthebag said:


> I also picked up a shawl from the men's department. More muted than my usual choices, but I love the way this was printed:
> View attachment 3419839
> View attachment 3419840
> View attachment 3419841


I tried this out the last time I was in Berlin. I loved the scarf but wasn't sure if it was too dark. Could kick myself now, it's SO beautiful on you... Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> I also picked up a shawl from the men's department. More muted than my usual choices, but I love the way this was printed:
> View attachment 3419839
> View attachment 3419840
> View attachment 3419841



Love this! Major congrats on this and all your H loot!


----------



## hclubfan

catsinthebag said:


> And last but certainly not least, a bag I never thought I would own. Introducing my new-to-me Barenia Kelly 35. I've named him Prince because he was born in 1999.
> View attachment 3419843
> View attachment 3419844
> View attachment 3419845




Oh my lord, look at the patina on that kelly!!!  Gorgeous catsinthebag!!  And i really love the bracelet and ring!  I tried that bracelet on in Paris a few years ago and couldn't find my size there.  It's such a beautiful piece.    Love your name for your Kelly too!


----------



## periogirl28

Shared this in the Action thread as well. My most recent purchase - Cherche Midi 26 in Grenat Evercolour.


----------



## catsinthebag

LuckyBitch said:


> I tried this out the last time I was in Berlin. I loved the scarf but wasn't sure if it was too dark. Could kick myself now, it's SO beautiful on you... Congrats!



Thanks... it *is* dark, but has a lot of dimension, I think the boutique lighting here makes it look slightly lighter than it is IRL.


----------



## catsinthebag

hclubfan said:


> Oh my lord, look at the patina on that kelly!!!  Gorgeous catsinthebag!!  And i really love the bracelet and ring!  I tried that bracelet on in Paris a few years ago and couldn't find my size there.  It's such a beautiful piece.    Love your name for your Kelly too!



Thank you! I knew if I was going to do a Barenia bag, it would have to have a full patina or I'd be too scared to use it!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Orangefanatic said:


> New addition to H family
> Let me introduce [kelly pochette in noir]
> Cant be happier!!!!!!!!


Wow! I wish one of these day I will be your twin sis! She's on my wish list...wear her often and share more pics so I can continue to drool ...


----------



## chanelbaby26

eudo said:


> Got my first ever SO - 30 Birkin in Sakura and Casque with GHW. It took only six months to make! Love every bit of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411361
> View attachment 3411362


Fantastic cutie! Love it and glad to see u finally get it home !


----------



## chanelbaby26

ka3na20 said:


> Thank you for all of your comments. Its Bleu Atoll
> 
> View attachment 3414819


It's definitely a blue sky day with H when you scored this B! Huge congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## chanelbaby26

atelierforward said:


> View attachment 3415541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after several months of thinking about it, bought a Farandole 120. I think this will become a "go to" piece for me [emoji173]️


Great piece! I have one too and it's great to dress up any outfit. U will love it! Congrats!


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> Shared this in the Action thread as well. My most recent purchase - Cherche Midi 26 in Grenat Evercolour.
> 
> View attachment 3420032



Wow, that colour looks spectacular in evercolour leather periogirl!  This bag is so chic and so well-designed


----------



## Scarf and Glove

periogirl28 said:


> Shared this in the Action thread as well. My most recent purchase - Cherche Midi 26 in Grenat Evercolour.
> 
> View attachment 3420032


Gorgeous - love the colour and the Cherche Midi is on my short list ( very short) for next bag-


----------



## periogirl28

Scarf and Glove said:


> Gorgeous - love the colour and the Cherche Midi is on my short list ( very short) for next bag-



Thank you! Please share when you find yours. We don't see many reveals of these here. [emoji3]


----------



## Scarf and Glove

catsinthebag said:


> And last but certainly not least, a bag I never thought I would own. Introducing my new-to-me Barenia Kelly 35. I've named him Prince because he was born in 1999.
> View attachment 3419843
> View attachment 3419844
> View attachment 3419845


Just wow- wow-wow-
Love everything! Barenia: check. Kelly: check. Vintage: check.
Lucky girl-


----------



## catsinthebag

Scarf and Glove said:


> Just wow- wow-wow-
> Love everything! Berenia: check. Kelly: check. Vintage: check.
> Lucky girl-



Thank you so much, Scarf and Glove! I do feel very lucky.


----------



## mylilsnowy

Allinbee said:


> I have a good feeling about this. It means this bag is from the current year. Starting this year H changed the placement of the stamp. It would be awesome if rs and chevre comeback without having to do SO. Please please update us after you talk to your SA. Thanks and congrats again for getting a unicorn.





Eumama said:


> Please please please update us after you asked your SA.





BBC said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! L[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]VE rose shocking GHW!!!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> This is seriously my dream combo. [emoji92]Please[emoji92] let us know what your SA says!



My SA said the SM special order this color. Lime is coming back in small leather goods but not in bags.


----------



## mcpro

Just came from the  Beverly Hills store to pick up the bracelet I ordered online  and came home with another box .. I just can't resist...


----------



## mcpro

Kelly double tour


----------



## mcpro

...And my ever first  Rodeo.. So cute ... I just can't say no to this cutie..


----------



## mcpro




----------



## atelierforward

chanelbaby26 said:


> Great piece! I have one too and it's great to dress up any outfit. U will love it! Congrats!


Thanks so much!


----------



## LovEmAll

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3420744
> 
> 
> 
> Just came from the  Beverly Hills store to pick up the bracelet I ordered online  and came home with another box .. I just can't resist...





mcpro said:


> View attachment 3420759
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And my ever first  Rodeo.. So cute ... I just can't say no to this cutie..





mcpro said:


> View attachment 3420765



Beautiful purchases! They look great with your B!


----------



## mcpro

LovEmAll said:


> Beautiful purchases! They look great with your B!



Thank you!!!


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> Shared this in the Action thread as well. My most recent purchase - Cherche Midi 26 in Grenat Evercolour.
> 
> View attachment 3420032



Beautiful!!


----------



## mygoodies

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3420765



CONGRATS on yr first Rodeo baby[emoji1376][emoji1376]
She's sooo adorable! Perfect for yr black Beauty[emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## bellaNlawrence

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3396021
> 
> 
> Hermes Birkin 35 Togo in Iris


she so pretty love the colour


----------



## Orangefanatic

Finally "black saddle" added to my H family.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Orangefanatic said:


> Finally "black saddle" added to my H family.


I adore you black saddle! So unique.


----------



## Orangefanatic

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I adore you black saddle! So unique.


Thank you


----------



## MrH

New bandana silk [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

mylilsnowy said:


> My SA said the SM special order this color. Lime is coming back in small leather goods but not in bags.



Aww....I need your SM. [emoji848] I am obsessed with this color!!!


----------



## Angelian

Went into an Hermès boutique for the very first time yesterday in the hopes of getting a Kelly Double Tour. However, also tried on this one and loved it even more! Here are some pics of my first Hermès purchase: the Illusion bracelet in Bleu Sapphire/Noir, PHW, swift leather. (The KDT will most likely be my next purchase though, tried it on in black box, really loved it!) Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CathyQ

My very first B in etoupe and a super chic twilly! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LovEmAll

Angelian said:


> Went into an Hermès boutique for the very first time yesterday in the hopes of getting a Kelly Double Tour. However, also tried on this one and loved it even more! Here are some pics of my first Hermès purchase: the Illusion bracelet in Bleu Sapphire/Noir, PHW, swift leather. (The KDT will most likely be my next purchase though, tried it on in black box, really loved it!) Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3421784
> View attachment 3421787
> View attachment 3421796
> View attachment 3421799



Congrats on your first purchase! Looks perfect on you! [emoji122][emoji7][emoji122]


----------



## cremel

CathyQ said:


> My very first B in etoupe and a super chic twilly! Thanks for letting me share.



It's beautiful!!!


----------



## ryl

Birkin 30 Barenia Fauve palladium hardware
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## CathyQ

cremel said:


> It's beautiful!!!



thank you! I can't stop looking at it lol...


----------



## Kkho

ryl said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia Fauve palladium hardware
> Thank you for letting me share!



Love barenia and the contrast stitching! Congrats!!


----------



## ryl

Kkho said:


> Love barenia and the contrast stitching! Congrats!!



Thank you so much Kkho....I am over the moon!!! it took me soooo long to find ...


----------



## Serva1

ryl said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia Fauve palladium hardware
> Thank you for letting me share!



Amazing bag, congrats and so glad for you [emoji3]


----------



## ryl

Serva1 said:


> Amazing bag, congrats and so glad for you [emoji3]



Dear Serva1.....thank you kindly for the beautiful comment!


----------



## Serva1

ryl said:


> Dear Serva1.....thank you kindly for the beautiful comment!



Still catching my breath after seeing your beauty!!!It's been such a long time since anyone has posted pics of a new perfect barenia B.


----------



## ryl

Serva1 said:


> Still catching my breath after seeing your beauty!!!It's been such a long time since anyone has posted pics of a new perfect barenia B.



Thank you sincerely for your kindness. In my opinion Barenia B is a timeless classic and is the epitome of Hermes! Warmest regards


----------



## cavluv

ryl said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia Fauve palladium hardware
> Thank you for letting me share!



Oh wow...what a gorgeous bag and a true holy grail for so many of us!! HUGE congratulations and please share more!!!


----------



## ryl

cavluv said:


> Oh wow...what a gorgeous bag and a true holy grail for so many of us!! HUGE congratulations and please share more!!!



Dear cavluv,
My sincerest gratitude for your beautiful comment.... I am so tech challenge, but I am finally getting the hang of this so I will be posting more in the future... best wishes!!! see you around!!!


----------



## perlerare

Just got a wonderful silver necklace.  That kind of piece you can wear in a milion ways. I am totally fond of it. 
Will post a picture soon.


----------



## MSO13

Miles sneakers, so comfortable. Swapped out the laces for the all black look, they come with 2 sets black and 1 set of white/black mix.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

CathyQ said:


> My very first B in etoupe and a super chic twilly! Thanks for letting me share.



Big congrats! We're bag twins Enjoy!


----------



## cremel

ryl said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia Fauve palladium hardware
> Thank you for letting me share!



This is beautiful! This leather keeps its shape for years and years. Big congrats!!


----------



## cremel

MrsOwen3 said:


> Miles sneakers, so comfortable. Swapped out the laces for the all black look, they come with 2 sets black and 1 set of white/black mix.
> 
> View attachment 3422583



Great choices!! I have the hiking boots that also come with two sets of laces. [emoji1]


----------



## snowbuns

Ladybaga said:


> snowbuns,
> Congratulations on finally getting this beautiful kelly! I was hanging on to every word of your story!
> For all that you went through, you deserve 100 kellys and 100 birkins, too!  Enjoy this fabulous bag!



100 kellys and 100 birkins! That is a wonderfully amazing wish! Thank you so much  

........ 

I recently got my hands on another Kelly, all because I saw this picture from "Parisian Chic" by Ines de la Fressange 
(great book by the way, recommend it!) 






Retourné in Gold. 

Here she is 






With a new season twilly.. 
...and a bonus view of my husband's spectacular charger collection  (it continues throughout the house in a never ending tangle of wires)
Fortunately, I was able to get her from a European reseller, and having escaped trafficjamland/Russia and being in Europe now meant there were no taxes (all hail the free trade area! ) and it was quite seamless, unlike my rocky road adventure with my orange sellier Kelly. 

I was going to buy my second Kelly in Paris - and we are going to Paris with my husband this coming Sunday - but in the end I thought about it and decided to buy from a reseller again...stocks are always low in the summer, and it would be the only thing I'd be able to think about on the trip. Forget enjoying Paris itself. 
So I got her from a reseller in Belgium. 

And just as the journey to getting this Kelly wasn't as challenging, nor so downright unbelievable, this Kelly herself is much humbler, casual and easy. 

So much so, that I'm still on the edge as to whether to keep her; some part of me still feels like the struggle is part of getting hold of your dream Hermès bag (or bags! or 100 bags!)...
...and the ease with which this Kelly, in her slouchy tan mundaneness, floated into my Prague apartment on a cloudy spring day is still rather disconcerting. 

This bag is like that girl we all knew at school, who'd turn up in a simple white tee, a pair of jeans and a whiff of bar soap clinging to her skin and damp, tousled hair on non-uniform day and still manage to look so much classier than all her dressed-up peers. 

For the time being, I'll keep it, wear it cross-body like that girl from Ines' book with a minimalist outfit and a bracelet thrown in...but if I get my hands on a SO black (the holy grail...), or a brand-new black box calf with palladium, perhaps...I suppose I'll sell it. 

I suppose one of my greatest concerns is that things in my posession tend to get into accidents, usually involving coffee, exploding kimchi jars or, perhaps, oil paints forgotten on the piano on a hot day, trickling down, drop-drop onto my bag near my feet while I played. I'm constantly afraid it will get too distressed and slouchy. 

Good day to you all.


----------



## Keren16

bagidiotic said:


> No it wont
> You thinking  too much



I agree
I overthink & then confuse myself!
Try a bag insert.  MaiTai sells them for Garden Party bags.  Keeps the interior clean.  Reasonably priced


----------



## Keren16

snowbuns said:


> 100 kellys and 100 birkins! That is a wonderfully amazing wish! Thank you so much
> 
> ........
> 
> I recently got my hands on another Kelly, all because I saw this picture from "Parisian Chic" by Ines de la Fressange
> (great book by the way, recommend it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retourné in Gold.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a new season twilly..
> ...and a bonus view of my husband's spectacular charger collection  (it continues throughout the house in a never ending tangle of wires)
> Fortunately, I was able to get her from a European reseller, and having escaped trafficjamland/Russia and being in Europe now meant there were no taxes (all hail the free trade area! ) and it was quite seamless, unlike my rocky road adventure with my orange sellier Kelly.
> 
> I was going to buy my second Kelly in Paris - and we are going to Paris with my husband this coming Sunday - but in the end I thought about it and decided to buy from a reseller again...stocks are always low in the summer, and it would be the only thing I'd be able to think about on the trip. Forget enjoying Paris itself.
> So I got her from a reseller in Belgium.
> 
> And just as the journey to getting this Kelly wasn't as challenging, nor so downright unbelievable, this Kelly herself is much humbler, casual and easy.
> 
> So much so, that I'm still on the edge as to whether to keep her; some part of me still feels like the struggle is part of getting hold of your dream Hermès bag (or bags! or 100 bags!)...
> ...and the ease with which this Kelly, in her slouchy tan mundaneness, floated into my Prague apartment on a cloudy spring day is still rather disconcerting.
> 
> This bag is like that girl we all knew at school, who'd turn up in a simple white tee, a pair of jeans and a whiff of bar soap clinging to her skin and damp, tousled hair on non-uniform day and still manage to look so much classier than all her dressed-up peers.
> 
> For the time being, I'll keep it, wear it cross-body like that girl from Ines' book with a minimalist outfit and a bracelet thrown in...but if I get my hands on a SO black (the holy grail...), or a brand-new black box calf with palladium, perhaps...I suppose I'll sell it.
> 
> I suppose one of my greatest concerns is that things in my posession tend to get into accidents, usually involving coffee, exploding kimchi jars or, perhaps, oil paints forgotten on the piano on a hot day, trickling down, drop-drop onto my bag near my feet while I played. I'm constantly afraid it will get too distressed and slouchy.
> 
> Good day to you all.



Congratulations! Also on your Kelly Orange Sellier!
I worry about things spilling, bag dropping, a sudden rain storm, etc too.  I recently saw a utube from Robyna11 that describes her recent Hermes preloved purchase.  It is inspiring.  She is fun to watch also!


----------



## Meta

@snowbuns, congrats on your 2nd Kelly! That same picture (Ines' daughter!) was what got me wanting a gold Kelly. The casual elegance in which she carries the bag... 

I think you did well by going the reseller route and getting exactly what you want than the frustration of not being able to enjoy your Parisian trip! 

p/s: I can commiserate with you on the never ending tangle of wires situation here. DH is similar!


----------



## DizzyFairy

snowbuns said:


> 100 kellys and 100 birkins! That is a wonderfully amazing wish! Thank you so much
> 
> ........
> 
> I recently got my hands on another Kelly, all because I saw this picture from "Parisian Chic" by Ines de la Fressange
> (great book by the way, recommend it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retourné in Gold.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a new season twilly..
> ...and a bonus view of my husband's spectacular charger collection  (it continues throughout the house in a never ending tangle of wires)
> Fortunately, I was able to get her from a European reseller, and having escaped trafficjamland/Russia and being in Europe now meant there were no taxes (all hail the free trade area! ) and it was quite seamless, unlike my rocky road adventure with my orange sellier Kelly.
> 
> I was going to buy my second Kelly in Paris - and we are going to Paris with my husband this coming Sunday - but in the end I thought about it and decided to buy from a reseller again...stocks are always low in the summer, and it would be the only thing I'd be able to think about on the trip. Forget enjoying Paris itself.
> So I got her from a reseller in Belgium.
> 
> And just as the journey to getting this Kelly wasn't as challenging, nor so downright unbelievable, this Kelly herself is much humbler, casual and easy.
> 
> So much so, that I'm still on the edge as to whether to keep her; some part of me still feels like the struggle is part of getting hold of your dream Hermès bag (or bags! or 100 bags!)...
> ...and the ease with which this Kelly, in her slouchy tan mundaneness, floated into my Prague apartment on a cloudy spring day is still rather disconcerting.
> 
> This bag is like that girl we all knew at school, who'd turn up in a simple white tee, a pair of jeans and a whiff of bar soap clinging to her skin and damp, tousled hair on non-uniform day and still manage to look so much classier than all her dressed-up peers.
> 
> For the time being, I'll keep it, wear it cross-body like that girl from Ines' book with a minimalist outfit and a bracelet thrown in...but if I get my hands on a SO black (the holy grail...), or a brand-new black box calf with palladium, perhaps...I suppose I'll sell it.
> 
> I suppose one of my greatest concerns is that things in my posession tend to get into accidents, usually involving coffee, exploding kimchi jars or, perhaps, oil paints forgotten on the piano on a hot day, trickling down, drop-drop onto my bag near my feet while I played. I'm constantly afraid it will get too distressed and slouchy.
> 
> Good day to you all.


Snowbun, i whole heartedly agree, its also my inspiration. The girl in the pic dresses in the minimalist chic, the way I envisioned or hope to follow. 

Good buy on the bag and enjoy the purchase!


----------



## cremel

snowbuns said:


> 100 kellys and 100 birkins! That is a wonderfully amazing wish! Thank you so much
> 
> ........
> 
> I recently got my hands on another Kelly, all because I saw this picture from "Parisian Chic" by Ines de la Fressange
> (great book by the way, recommend it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Retourné in Gold.
> 
> Here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a new season twilly..
> ...and a bonus view of my husband's spectacular charger collection  (it continues throughout the house in a never ending tangle of wires)
> Fortunately, I was able to get her from a European reseller, and having escaped trafficjamland/Russia and being in Europe now meant there were no taxes (all hail the free trade area! ) and it was quite seamless, unlike my rocky road adventure with my orange sellier Kelly.
> 
> I was going to buy my second Kelly in Paris - and we are going to Paris with my husband this coming Sunday - but in the end I thought about it and decided to buy from a reseller again...stocks are always low in the summer, and it would be the only thing I'd be able to think about on the trip. Forget enjoying Paris itself.
> So I got her from a reseller in Belgium.
> 
> And just as the journey to getting this Kelly wasn't as challenging, nor so downright unbelievable, this Kelly herself is much humbler, casual and easy.
> 
> So much so, that I'm still on the edge as to whether to keep her; some part of me still feels like the struggle is part of getting hold of your dream Hermès bag (or bags! or 100 bags!)...
> ...and the ease with which this Kelly, in her slouchy tan mundaneness, floated into my Prague apartment on a cloudy spring day is still rather disconcerting.
> 
> This bag is like that girl we all knew at school, who'd turn up in a simple white tee, a pair of jeans and a whiff of bar soap clinging to her skin and damp, tousled hair on non-uniform day and still manage to look so much classier than all her dressed-up peers.
> 
> For the time being, I'll keep it, wear it cross-body like that girl from Ines' book with a minimalist outfit and a bracelet thrown in...but if I get my hands on a SO black (the holy grail...), or a brand-new black box calf with palladium, perhaps...I suppose I'll sell it.
> 
> I suppose one of my greatest concerns is that things in my posession tend to get into accidents, usually involving coffee, exploding kimchi jars or, perhaps, oil paints forgotten on the piano on a hot day, trickling down, drop-drop onto my bag near my feet while I played. I'm constantly afraid it will get too distressed and slouchy.
> 
> Good day to you all.



It's a beautiful bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Angelian

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats on your first purchase! Looks perfect on you! [emoji122][emoji7][emoji122]



Thank you so much! Love this cuff!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Nothing major purchase ...cute little "Picotin 18 in Gold"
Was in "major dilemma" whether i should get a bright pop or Gold.
Since i already have many pop colours, decided on classic gold 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Notorious Pink

snowbuns said:


> I recently got my hands on another Kelly, all because I saw this picture from "Parisian Chic" by Ines de la Fressange
> (great book by the way, recommend it!)
> 
> Retourné in Gold.
> ...
> 
> This bag is like that girl we all knew at school, who'd turn up in a simple white tee, a pair of jeans and a whiff of bar soap clinging to her skin and damp, tousled hair on non-uniform day and still manage to look so much classier than all her dressed-up peers.
> 
> For the time being, I'll keep it, wear it cross-body like that girl from Ines' book with a minimalist outfit and a bracelet thrown in...but if I get my hands on a SO black (the holy grail...), or a brand-new black box calf with palladium, perhaps...I suppose I'll sell it.
> ...
> Good day to you all.



I too am a fan of that photo - and of your fabulous writing!!! Love your new Krlly!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie


OMG!!! this bag is TDF!!! Huge Congratulations!!!


----------



## VickyB

MrH said:


> New bandana silk [emoji4]
> View attachment 3421304
> View attachment 3421305



I LOVE this! Which design is this?


----------



## ryl

perlerare said:


> Just got a wonderful silver necklace.  That kind of piece you can wear in a milion ways. I am totally fond of it.
> Will post a picture soon.



Huge Congrats!!! Can't wait to see it!!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Miles sneakers, so comfortable. Swapped out the laces for the all black look, they come with 2 sets black and 1 set of white/black mix.
> 
> View attachment 3422583


 Wonderful!!! Enjoy them in good health!!


----------



## calflu

CathyQ said:


> My very first B in etoupe and a super chic twilly! Thanks for letting me share.



Love both!!!! Congrats 

May I get code for the twilly?


----------



## calflu

First rodeo PM! Way bigger than MM and a cute twilly


EDIT: had a typo!

first MM!!!! Much bigger than I thought!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

calflu said:


> View attachment 3423638
> 
> 
> 
> First rodeo PM! Way bigger than MM and a cute twilly


Cuteness overloaded


----------



## CathyQ

calflu said:


> Love both!!!! Congrats
> 
> May I get code for the twilly?



ofcos! It's Harnais Des Presidents colour 11, Rose Poudre/Bleu/Vert.


----------



## cremel

calflu said:


> View attachment 3423638
> 
> 
> 
> First rodeo PM! Way bigger than MM and a cute twilly



PM = petite modele
MM = moyen modele
GM = grand modele

PM should be the smallest. MM is the medium.  How can PM is much bigger than MM?


----------



## calflu

CathyQ said:


> ofcos! It's Harnais Des Presidents colour 11, Rose Poudre/Bleu/Vert.



I'm hoping SA can track it down but she said she needs the reference code. Is that the case?


----------



## calflu

cremel said:


> PM = petite modele
> MM = moyen modele
> GM = grand modele
> 
> PM should be the smallest. MM is the medium.  How can PM is much bigger than MM?




Yes Ma'am

typo corrected

Thanks for quick French lessons! [emoji4]


----------



## CathyQ

calflu said:


> I'm hoping SA can track it down but she said she needs the reference code. Is that the case?



I wouldn't know but I do see a code on the invoice, here it is: o01046H061443S 11
Hope this would help.


----------



## calflu

CathyQ said:


> I wouldn't know but I do see a code on the invoice, here it is: o01046H061443S 11
> Hope this would help.



Yes exactly what I'm looking for!!!!! Thanks


----------



## CathyQ

calflu said:


> Yes exactly what I'm looking for!!!!! Thanks



you are most welcome! Good luck hunting it down. I think it's a perfect piece for handles!


----------



## cremel

calflu said:


> Yes Ma'am
> 
> typo corrected
> 
> Thanks for quick French lessons! [emoji4]



LOL! I am not qualified for any French lessons. [emoji5]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Sickgrl13 said:


> Resistance is futile. Lemon yellow Clic Clac.
> 
> View attachment 3419141


Wow---totally beautiful!!!


----------



## BalLVLover

snowbuns said:


> The long story of my Feu Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days back I finally got my hands on this Feu sellier Kelly in 32 with GHW. I've already taken it out a couple of times (DD thought carrying it to the train station was inappropriate, but after so much effort acquiring it I just had to take it everywhere...took the raincoat with me just in case!)
> 
> Kelly hunting started a few months back, but in Russia, corruption has already found a way to slither its way into Hermès.
> "OF COURSE we don't have any Kellies...that's such a rarity! And even if we did, they're only for our VIP clients, " said one SA with a 'captain so obvious' expression.
> 
> 
> The infamous waiting list may well be an extinct animal elsewhere, but in Russia it is alive and kicking. What’s more, not only do Russian celebrities and socialites occupy the top tiers, but they also offer their places on the list for sale at insane prices. If a Birkin or a Kelly does show up, it will inevitably be snatched up by one of these A-listers, with neither regard for the one-bag-per-household-per-year sort of policies, nor understanding of the concept of a waiting list. You know, the old adage: “In Russia Vodka Drinks You”. Well, it’s true, and more: “In Russia, numbers 1-4 in the waiting list repeat on loop”.
> 
> Anyhow. No luck in Russia.
> 
> So off to the online minefield. We did find it – well, DD found it with advice from a friend - on a reseller platform called ‘World’s Best’. Recommend them wholeheartedly, by the way – very polite, and patient (you need to be with the Russian post system, as you will find out later). As I am more English-competent, the reins were passed to me, and I filled in all the information needed.
> 
> Now I know the chase for instant gratification isn’t exactly a trend in our days of slow food and snail mail, but secretly everyone wants it, right? Either that, or I’m mighty impatient (I am. I could get the World Record for impatience.) I would be flying to Europe in about a month, so I could have opted for shipment there. But I was here in Russia doing some tedious paperwork, so I thought that I needed the mood boost I’d get from getting it earlier (my husband didn’t understand me on this; he needs more female friends, I think. I should find him a few). So I opted for Russia.
> 
> 
> The first attempt didn’t go well. DD busy with work, I had to handle the shipping process myself. I learned that Russia censors its incoming mail, allowing orders only from ‘approved’ internet shops through customs. Unfortunately, the vintage and resale market is virtually non-existent here; no one had ever heard of my reseller; the parcel was sent back. At that point I decided to behave rationally and asked them to wait and re-send it to Europe.
> 
> 
> Remember I said I could get the Guinness for impatience? Well, I got very impatient. While shopping for a gift for my mum, I came across a bag in faux snakeskin very similar to one she had and lost, so I thought I’d get it for her as a present; the seller, however (surprise-surprise!) did not ship to Russia. Upon contacting them personally, they let me know that I could use a mail redirection company.
> 
> 
> I had no clue what that was. And then, suddenly, these things were everywhere – it seemed like everyone except me knew about them. Sometimes, I feel like I had spent the past decade in an underground bunker.
> 
> 
> I found a nice-looking website with friendly staff, albeit a slightly foreboding name (BedaBox - ‘beda’ means ‘disaster’ or ‘calamity’ in Russian.) I suppose I took a reverse-psychology route. You know, like Angelina and her ‘13’ tattoo. So I had my Kelly shipped once more, this time by DHL. Once the online tracking service let me know it was in Russia, I called them. Guess what they said?
> 
> 
> ‘We’re sorry, but DHL doesn’t accept parcels from non –registered internet shops. We will send the parcel back’.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> I tried to tell them this was not a shop, but a storage facility I paid to use. No use. I was quite upset: it seemed like there was no way out, firstly. Secondly, I had the strangest feeling, one I’ve never had before, very difficult to describe. The bag was paid for, and sent to my name; that made it mine, technically. But can something I have never touched and may never touch belong to me? It seemed unreal and inaccessible, like a unicorn: everywhere I went, on and off line, I saw Kelly bags; and I owned one, right? But I had never seen or touched mine. They just seemed so mythic.
> 
> 
> It also made me think of Harry Potter (I’m a nerd through and through), where Goblins believe that objects made by them belong to them, and that humans cannot own them by paying for them, only rent them.  Some of you might be rolling your eyes now. I certainly hope DD never reads this. He’ll think I’m totally off my rocker.
> 
> 
> DD was in the room, and he said, “Russians are crooks. So they think everyone else is also a crook. You should let them know that you are prepared to pay the customs taxes. They think you’re trying to evade.”
> 
> 
> I didn’t think much of it, but trying doesn’t hurt, right?
> 
> 
> Didn’t hurt at all in this case!
> 
> 
> I called DHL and let them know I was prepared to pay taxes.
> 
> 
> It seemed I had said the magic words. Alohamora! Or, better still, Accio Kelly?
> 
> 
> They let me know that the real problem is that DHL does not deal with customs documentation for individual-to-individual parcels, so my only option was to go to the airport and do everything myself. DIY customs brokerage – what fun! But I agreed, for my impatience was a lot bigger than my fear of scary customs officers.
> 
> 
> My first trip was no use, and was proof that Russia is so full of bureaucracy that the bureaucrats themselves no longer know where and why they work. I spent the day listening to things like “you should ask him – he knows”, where ‘he’ is probably an Egyptian sphinx, or Voldemort, or someone elusive of the sort. In the end I was exhausted and called it a day.
> 
> 
> The next day, I was told to go to the post office. My taxi driver, a very kind guy who agreed to drive me around all day for around 20 euro’s worth, suggested we go to the office in Khimki, which is the city where the ‘Moscow Sheremetyevo’ airport is located. That place was seedy, I tell you. It looked like one of those parodies on Eastern European slums, but real – drunk people were lying passed out on the pavement; some woman was washing her hair with coca-cola;  the post office had no air conditioning (30C degree heat!) and one of the customers was exuding a steady stream of choice swearwords I had never even imagined existed. (I’m not trying to bash Russia, by the way – I come from here - but I’m certainly holding off permanently living here until something improves.)
> 
> 
> Of course, no one had even heard of DHL in this place. I was happy to leave, at least. I then called DHL again, with a desperate plea for help – surely you know where I should take my documents? They sent me to the huge red brick customs building where I had been unsuccessful the day before. They were on lunch break, so I waited in a roadside cafe which played ancient soviet movies and crackly opera on the radio. The tea was nice, though.
> 
> 
> I managed to get in but ran into a very rude officer who said “OMG, she doesn’t know anything and thinks that she can just get her parcel here. Hahahaha.” I asked to talk to someone else and was then sent to ‘the grey building near the church’ (supposedly, I needed prayer to rescue my parcel – that made most sense than anything else I had heard that day!). There, there was a grumpy officer who then sent me to the ‘black building’. This was beginning to seem like one of those video games, like Super Mario or Lara Croft – you have to go to the fortress, slay the fire-breathing turtle and retrieve the keys to the grey building, so you can reach the black building and rescue the princess/Kelly!”
> 
> 
> Turns out the grey building was the right place, and that officer was just another clueless bureaucrat. Poor guy. From then, it became easier, but I did have to come back one more time with more documents the next day (the same driver came along, smiling).
> 
> 
> Finally, I paid my tax and got my Kelly.
> 
> I can’t describe the feeling I had unboxing it. Unboxing the unicorn!
> 
> 
> I suppose this whole experience made me appreciate the Kelly even more, on the upside.
> 
> 
> The colour in the picture is redder than it is in life; I took it at sunset, so the red hues of the setting sun reduced the intensity of the golden hues this bag has. The read colour is a very warm, vibrant orange. Like fire.
> 
> 
> Thank you for reading my story.
> 
> If you have any questions about shipping to Russia, feel free to ask me, now or anytime J



Wow what a story! Congratulations on your stunning Kelly. I'd take it with me everywhere too if I'd been through all that. 



wasn't me said:


> scored s black rodeo in pm



Wow....that's a unicorn. Congrats. 



megt10 said:


> I just received a BE Kelly Pouchette today in swift with phw. I have wanted one forever and this is one of my all-time favorite colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407656



Just gorgeous! Love BE. 



Sarah_sarah said:


> Present for my mom. GP in blue indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407480
> View attachment 3407481



What a sweet daughter your mom has! 



DH sucker said:


> I finally did a little shopping for myself!  A few ties and a new belt kit. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408510



Lovely choices....love the belt color. 



Monique1004 said:


> My 1st Kelly 28 Togo Etoupe GHW & other cuties!
> View attachment 3408736



Perfect size, color and hardware! Gorgeous. We're rodeo twins [emoji6]



Orangefanatic said:


> New addition to H family
> Let me introduce [kelly pochette in noir]
> Cant be happier!!!!!!!!



Gorgeous!

I haven't been in this thread in ages...so to everyone I missed congrats on all your lovely purchases!


----------



## Kyokei

New York boots and Flânerie à Versailles scarf.


----------



## Onthego

cremel said:


> LOL! I am not qualified for any French lessons. [emoji5]


Cremel, i love your avatar. Did you buy the tray? I got one and love it.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3424841
> View attachment 3424842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York boots and Flânerie à Versailles scarf.


They look great! I love the zipper on that boot.


----------



## miah100

New to me Bolide Sikkim Relax 45


----------



## ChaneLisette

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3424841
> View attachment 3424842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York boots and Flânerie à Versailles scarf.


Love these boots!


----------



## cremel

Onthego said:


> Cremel, i love your avatar. Did you buy the tray? I got one and love it.



Yeah it's beautiful!


----------



## cremel

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3424841
> View attachment 3424842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York boots and Flânerie à Versailles scarf.



Absolutely gorgeous boots!! Love them. The Versailles scarves gave so many different color ways.  They are beautiful!


----------



## perlerare

MrsOwen3 said:


> Miles sneakers, so comfortable. Swapped out the laces for the all black look, they come with 2 sets black and 1 set of white/black mix.
> 
> View attachment 3422583


I love those, really.
Might be my next buy


----------



## Newtohermes1234

So excited about my new Kelly 28! I wanted a neutral color and was so lucky to be offered this! I was a little anxious about the color, Craie, but am so excited after taking it home! I love my new SA, she is wonderful!


----------



## krawford

Originally just wanted the Calvi but decided on the matching Bastia as well in Agate Blue.


----------



## kat99

perlerare said:


> Just got a wonderful silver necklace.  That kind of piece you can wear in a milion ways. I am totally fond of it.
> Will post a picture soon.


I want to see! You have wonderful H taste


----------



## Gigi Loves

catsinthebag said:


> And last but certainly not least, a bag I never thought I would own. Introducing my new-to-me Barenia Kelly 35. I've named him Prince because he was born in 1999.
> View attachment 3419843
> View attachment 3419844
> View attachment 3419845


What a beauty! Love everything about it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> And last but certainly not least, a bag I never thought I would own. Introducing my new-to-me Barenia Kelly 35. I've named him Prince because he was born in 1999.
> View attachment 3419843
> View attachment 3419844
> View attachment 3419845



Am hugely into Barenia these days and your K35 is GORGEOUS, So lucky that you found him, major congrats!!!


----------



## Coolz

My latest indulgence[emoji4]


----------



## CathyQ

Coolz said:


> My latest indulgence[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425249



is this Sauge?


----------



## Coolz

Yes!


----------



## perlerare

Coolz said:


> My latest indulgence[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425249



This bag is UBER CHIC !


----------



## perlerare

mylilsnowy said:


> View attachment 3418636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a suprise phone call from my sweet sa
> and here is k28 rose shocking chevre w ghw with matching utw moussie



So cute! Love that color !


----------



## CathyQ

Coolz said:


> Yes!



loooove this colour! A perfect neutral yet still unique. Congrats!


----------



## perlerare

catsinthebag said:


> And last but certainly not least, a bag I never thought I would own. Introducing my new-to-me Barenia Kelly 35. I've named him Prince because he was born in 1999.
> View attachment 3419843
> View attachment 3419844
> View attachment 3419845



Major congrats!!! This is  a dream bag.


----------



## catsinthebag

Gigi Loves said:


> What a beauty! Love everything about it!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am hugely into Barenia these days and your K35 is GORGEOUS, So lucky that you found him, major congrats!!!



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Myrkur

Orangefanatic said:


> Nothing major purchase ...cute little "Picotin 18 in Gold"
> Was in "major dilemma" whether i should get a bright pop or Gold.
> Since i already have many pop colours, decided on classic gold
> Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats! You made a great choice with the gold.


----------



## Myrkur

ryl said:


> Birkin 30 Barenia Fauve palladium hardware
> Thank you for letting me share!



My HG bag!! Wow, congrats and enjoy her.


----------



## Myrkur

catsinthebag said:


> I also picked up a shawl from the men's department. More muted than my usual choices, but I love the way this was printed:
> View attachment 3419839
> View attachment 3419840
> View attachment 3419841



I need this shawl!! Perfect CW


----------



## LovEmAll

Newtohermes1234 said:


> So excited about my new Kelly 28! I wanted a neutral color and was so lucky to be offered this! I was a little anxious about the color, Craie, but am so excited after taking it home! I love my new SA, she is wonderful!



Congrats!  She is beautiful [emoji7]


krawford said:


> View attachment 3425087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally just wanted the Calvi but decided on the matching Bastia as well in Agate Blue.



Lovely blue! [emoji170]



Coolz said:


> My latest indulgence[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425249



This bag is spectacular!  Congratulations [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Coolz

perlerare said:


> This bag is UBER CHIC !





CathyQ said:


> loooove this colour! A perfect neutral yet still unique. Congrats!





LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  She is beautiful [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Lovely blue! [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is spectacular!  Congratulations [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Ladies thank you!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## pink502

What I got from last month's visit to the flagship store in Paris. A Lindy 30 Orange. [emoji1376] Thank you for letting me share.[emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Etoupe Jumping Boots arrived in more than enough time for Fall ~ pictured here with argile/etoupe Ghillies K32 and one of my favorites, Giraffe CSGM.


----------



## Nahreen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Etoupe Jumping Boots arrived in more than enough time for Fall ~ pictured here with argile/etoupe Ghillies K32 and one of my favorites, Giraffe CSGM.



A beautiful match. There are so many beautiful H items and my purchase list is growing.


----------



## papertiger

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3424841
> View attachment 3424842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York boots and Flânerie à Versailles scarf.



Congratulations on both. A pair of H boots is on my radar this year and these NYs are right up there, I must say they look great on you


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Etoupe Jumping Boots arrived in more than enough time for Fall ~ pictured here with argile/etoupe Ghillies K32 and one of my favorites, Giraffe CSGM.



Beautiful Vigee, these are obviously going to fit into your wardrobe wonderfully well


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Etoupe Jumping Boots arrived in more than enough time for Fall ~ pictured here with argile/etoupe Ghillies K32 and one of my favorites, Giraffe CSGM.



You are the queen of neutrals Vigee, and yet, you also do color exceptionally well! I want everything in this photo (and p.s., I have the exact same wallpaper in our dining room)!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> You are the queen of neutrals Vigee, and yet, you also do color exceptionally well! I want everything in this photo (and p.s., I have the exact same wallpaper in our dining room)!



Thanks ladies for the love ~ I was truly concerned that etoupe jumping boots wouldn't translate well with an argile/etoupe Ghillies.  It was love at first sight thanks to the help of a fellow tPFer. 

*hclubfan*, this wallpaper IS absolutely gorgeous and I am currently visiting my DDs condo on the West Coast in the LA/BH area, so I can't take more than 50% of the credit for picking it out. I concur it is beautiful and so happy to be twins with you.


----------



## Kyokei

papertiger said:


> Congratulations on both. A pair of H boots is on my radar this year and these NYs are right up there, I must say they look great on you


Thank you! These are my second pair of Hermes boots and I'm such a fan. They are very comfortable and stylish. I get compliments on my other pair all the time and sure the same will be true for these when I get to wear them more.


----------



## hclubfan

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3424841
> View attachment 3424842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York boots and Flânerie à Versailles scarf.



These booties are so cool, Kyokei!! You always pick the perfect pieces for your sense of style. I have a feeling you haven't bought one H item you regret, or that doesn't suit you. I wish I could say the same!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks ladies for the love ~ I was truly concerned that etoupe jumping boots wouldn't translate well with an argile/etoupe Ghillies.  It was love at first sight thanks to the help of a fellow tPFer.
> 
> *hclubfan*, this wallpaper IS absolutely gorgeous and I am currently visiting my DDs condo on the West Coast in the LA/BH area, so I can't take more than 50% of the credit for picking it out. I concur it is beautiful and so happy to be twins with you.



I wish I could claim even 50% of the decision for picking that wallpaper Vigee....our interior decorator was behind that choice (and I just love it)! Looking forward to seeing more pics of your jumping boots (sadly, I can't fit into those, in spite of my size 4 frame ).


----------



## Lisab68

Coolz said:


> My latest indulgence[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425249



Love everything about this. The bag. The twillies. Just great!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> I wish I could claim even 50% of the decision for picking that wallpaper Vigee....*our interior decorator was behind that choice (and I just love it)!* Looking forward to seeing more pics of your jumping boots (sadly, I can't fit into those, in spite of my size 4 frame ).



The wallpaper, which I think is French took us exactly 2 minutes to pick out and looks gorgy in my DD's Condo here in LA. Now I really need to see a sample of yours too. 

The jumping boots are a little tricky to wear ~ I have heard that they either fit perfectly or not at all. My calves are slim :le Sigh:

 Although I am beginning to wonder my need for the etoupe jumping boots as I have an etain pair that I have worn for 60 a hot seconds after 3 years. I am determined to put these new ones to good use once I receive them back from the cobbler ~ rubber half soles are a must on all my boots and shoes.


----------



## Kyokei

hclubfan said:


> These booties are so cool, Kyokei!! You always pick the perfect pieces for your sense of style. I have a feeling you haven't bought one H item you regret, or that doesn't suit you. I wish I could say the same!


So far no regrets! Some of my favorite purchases too are actually the more unconventional ones, like my blanket or my little Samarcande sculpture. There have been one or two things I wanted desperately to work, but just didn't work for me though. Thankfully I passed on buying.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

periogirl28 said:


> Shared this in the Action thread as well. My most recent purchase - Cherche Midi 26 in Grenat Evercolour.
> 
> View attachment 3420032


Beautiful periogirl. Very elegant choice.
Would love to hear your opinions on evercolour leather.
There doesn't seem much information on this leather around.


----------



## periogirl28

CapriTrotteur said:


> Beautiful periogirl. Very elegant choice.
> Would love to hear your opinions on evercolour leather.
> There doesn't seem much information on this leather around.



Thank you very much for your compliments. So far, no complaints, I feel Evercolour being smoother and having smaller grains gives a more formal feel to the bags I have. I have not experienced much wear with my gently used bags and thus have no experience with the need to touch up corners. It is light and reasonably durable so very happy with this leather.


----------



## gymangel812

cactus gator intense bracelet, a nice change from the CDC (so lightweight too).


----------



## CapriTrotteur

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you very much for your compliments. So far, no complaints, I feel Evercolour being smoother and having smaller grains gives a more formal feel to the bags I have. I have not experienced much wear with my gently used bags and thus have no experience with the need to touch up corners. It is light and reasonably durable so very happy with this leather.


Thank you for your thoughts periogirl,  I look forward to learning more about this leather.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gymangel812 said:


> cactus gator intense bracelet, a nice change from the CDC (so lightweight too).
> View attachment 3426822



*gymangel*, I am loving the look of your cactus gator intense bracelet, congrats and it is gorgeous!


----------



## etoupebirkin

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Etoupe Jumping Boots arrived in more than enough time for Fall ~ pictured here with argile/etoupe Ghillies K32 and one of my favorites, Giraffe CSGM.


Vigee, what scarf or shawl is that? It's stunning!!!


----------



## chic celebrations

I purchased a 35cm orange birkin in Swift leather on Saturday
I can't stop staring at it


----------



## chic celebrations

chic celebrations said:


> I purchased a 35cm orange birkin in Swift leather on Saturday
> I can't stop staring at it


----------



## trishaluvslv

etoupebirkin said:


> Vigee, what scarf or shawl is that? It's stunning!!!


Yes .do tell dear Vigee..I'm drooling [emoji322] [emoji322] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## trishaluvslv

trishaluvslv said:


> Yes .do tell dear Vigee..I'm drooling [emoji322] [emoji322]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Oops, I see. GIRAFEE

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chic celebrations said:


> View attachment 3427649


ohhhh so pretty!!!! i cant stop staring either hahahha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Etoupe Jumping Boots arrived in more than enough time for Fall ~ pictured here with argile/etoupe Ghillies K32 and one of my favorites, Giraffe CSGM.


This is a homerun....no... a grand slam, babe!!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

gymangel812 said:


> cactus gator intense bracelet, a nice change from the CDC (so lightweight too).
> View attachment 3426822



Congrats!  Love the intense cuff



chic celebrations said:


> I purchased a 35cm orange birkin in Swift leather on Saturday
> I can't stop staring at it



Beautiful!  Congrats on your new B!


----------



## chic celebrations

Thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> Vigee, what scarf or shawl is that? It's stunning!!!



It is Les Giraffes, cannot remember the release date or the CW number!


----------



## perlerare

Just bought another pair of Legend Sandals today! Love them for everyday use.


----------



## peppers90

Joueuse boots arrived!  They run pretty true and are quite comfortable


----------



## ChaneLisette

peppers90 said:


> Joueuse boots arrived!  They run pretty true and are quite comfortable
> 
> View attachment 3427806



Gorgeous boots!


----------



## mygoodies

gymangel812 said:


> cactus gator intense bracelet, a nice change from the CDC (so lightweight too).
> View attachment 3426822



Never paid attention to Intense bracelets until I saw this gorgy [emoji7] Loooove it in gator[emoji175]


----------



## LittleMsMelody

peppers90 said:


> Joueuse boots arrived!  They run pretty true and are quite comfortable
> 
> View attachment 3427806


  Those are fabulous! I hope you’ll post mod shots in the action thread. I’d love to see them on.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

peppers90 said:


> Joueuse boots arrived!  They run pretty true and are quite comfortable
> 
> View attachment 3427806


*
peppers*, I DIE ~ these Joueuse boots are perfection. Do they run true to size?


----------



## peppers90

ChaneLisette said:


> Gorgeous boots!





LittleMsMelody said:


> Those are fabulous! I hope you’ll post mod shots in the action thread. I’d love to see them on.



Thank you! I'm very pleased with them . Will  post a modeling pic later this week in the action thread.


----------



## peppers90

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *peppers*, I DIE ~ these Joueuse boots are perfection. Do they run true to size?



Thank you Vigee! Yes I ordered my boot size (I size 1/2 size up from sandals since I wear socks with boots) and they seem true


----------



## LovEmAll

So excited to have finally gotten these!  Been wanting a pair for months


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

peppers90 said:


> Thank you Vigee! Yes I ordered my boot size (I size 1/2 size up from sandals since I wear socks with boots) and they seem true



Thanks so much *peppers*, I have a pair of Alaïa booties due to be delivered today that has the same boot height, if they doesn't work out I am turning my attention to these beauties.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LovEmAll said:


> So excited to have finally gotten these!  Been wanting a pair for months
> View attachment 3428501



Congrats, love these ~ are they the infamous Legend sandals?


----------



## ehy12

LovEmAll said:


> So excited to have finally gotten these!  Been wanting a pair for months
> View attachment 3428501


Loves these!! Wore mine all summer!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> So excited to have finally gotten these!  Been wanting a pair for months
> View attachment 3428501


LOVE these!


----------



## Boucheron

miweety said:


> Presenting the latest roulis 23 in origan!
> 
> View attachment 3397605


Wow! This is so pretty and very Hermes!


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, love these ~ are they the infamous Legend sandals?



Thanks so much! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] And yes ma'am, they are the legends [emoji4].  


ehy12 said:


> Loves these!! Wore mine all summer!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks ehy12 [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]. I've been wearing them all day and they are so comfy!  



NikkisABagGirl said:


> LOVE these!



Thanks so much dear! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## amber138

My first Birkin [emoji4]


----------



## Minano

B30 Togo in trench color


----------



## leuleu

Minano said:


> B30 Togo in trench color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429481


You're bag is beautiful. I didn't think this color would be so nice. Congratulations.


----------



## Minano

Thanks 


leuleu said:


> You're bag is beautiful. I didn't think this color would be so nice. Congratulations.


thank you leuleu! It's actually beige!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Minano said:


> B30 Togo in trench color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429481



This is the first that I have seen trench in a B/K and it is very pretty indeed ~ quite a versatile neutral! Congrats, *Minano*!


----------



## LovEmAll

amber138 said:


> My first Birkin [emoji4]
> View attachment 3429468





Minano said:


> B30 Togo in trench color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429481



Stunning Bs! Huge congrats to you both [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## amber138

LovEmAll said:


> Stunning Bs! Huge congrats to you both [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you LovEmAll[emoji4]


----------



## Minano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is the first that I have seen trench in a B/K and it is very pretty indeed ~ quite a versatile neutral! Congrats, *Minano*!


Thank you vigee!


----------



## Coolz

Congrats! It's chic. Can show some outdoor and indoor photos? Is it very light irl?


----------



## Coolz

Minano said:


> B30 Togo in trench color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429481



Congrats! It's really chic. Can show some outdoor and indoor photos? Is it very light irl? Do you think it is lighter than Gris t?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Minano said:


> Thank you vigee!



Also, I meant to add previously that the GHW especially makes it a winner in my book! Love.


----------



## tafleischer

Minano said:


> B30 Togo in trench color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429481


This is stunning..thank you for sharing....I'm wanting this now .thinking I might prefer to my etoupended [emoji12]


----------



## Dluvch

It


Minano said:


> B30 Togo in trench color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429481


Its gorgeous, is this pic a true representation of the color?  Does it have yellowish undertones in real life?


----------



## bertrande

Dira said:


> It
> 
> Its gorgeous, is this pic a true representation of the color?  Does it have yellowish undertones in real life?


LOL I just asked the same question on another thread (SMs returned from podium).  Apparently it's a true beige!


----------



## Dluvch

bertrande said:


> LOL I just asked the same question on another thread (SMs returned from podium).  Apparently it's a true beige!


The swatch and the colors of the bags in pics show yellow so it's so hard to tell. But the above pic looks like Gris t.  So confusing


----------



## Sparkledolll

Small accessories from my day trip to Paris


----------



## bobkat1991

Well...in order of their arrival at my home:
My Bleu Orage Lock Picotin GM, which is full of my stuff, ready to go!

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bobkat1991

And then a second picture (not as true to life in color as the first picture was) with her charms (4 leaf clovers were the first gift my husband ever gave me)


----------



## bobkat1991

And now my SECOND Lock Picotin GM...this one in Sanguine (which makes my heart beat just a little faster, as I *LOVE* it so!)


In all her puddley, smooshy - look how cuddly I am when I am empty - Glory!


----------



## bobkat1991

OK, next is two scarves.  i just got them today.  You have already seen one if them acting as the lovely backdrop for the Picotins: L'Arbre du Vent in Brique, Bleu, Corail.  I *think *it is cw 13.  Here she is draped fetchingly across Miss Sanguine Picotin (who has been told to stop slouching and sit up straight for this portrait!)


----------



## bobkat1991

And the other moody scarf is Au Bout Du Monde cw 04, Petrole, Bleu Nuit, Etoupe.  Here it is with Miss Sanguine - works brilliantly imho.


----------



## bobkat1991

Unfortunately......Au Bout Du Monde does NOT work out, to my way of thinking with my dear Bleu Orage Picotin.  You be the judge and tell me what YOU think, OK.  But do bear in mind that for some reason the BO 
	

		
			
		

		
	




wants to photograph as slightly green when it does not have even a hint of that color in real life!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

A few pieces I have been dreaming of for a few month finally arrived....


Love AVALON PILLOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Obsessed with these little collectable Marwari dishes!


With friends....


----------



## atelierforward

Minano said:


> B30 Togo in trench color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429481


Lovely! Haven't seen a B in this new color. Big congrats!! It's super beautiful.


----------



## agneau88

Got these in Paris

B30



Coin purse (new collection)



Leather Bracelet (new collection)


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few pieces I have been dreaming of for a few month finally arrived....
> View attachment 3431429
> 
> Love AVALON PILLOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3431431
> 
> Obsessed with these little collectable Marwari dishes!
> View attachment 3431435
> 
> With friends....
> View attachment 3431436



SO TRES CHIQUE[emoji108][emoji108][emoji108]
Oh my...even the pillows come with their own dust bags[emoji7][emoji7] Love those dishes! They seem quite addictive though, I may want to collect them ALL[emoji28] so better stay away from that rabbit hole[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## mygoodies

agneau88 said:


> Got these in Paris
> 
> B30
> View attachment 3431566
> 
> 
> Coin purse (new collection)
> View attachment 3431567
> 
> 
> Leather Bracelet (new collection)
> View attachment 3431569



CONGRATS [emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]
Whats the specs of yr B30 beauty? Looks like Blue Saphire?
I've seen the Drag Double Tour bracelets online. Looks like these will replace the KDT for now. Hope they will come in exotics too. Love the simplicity of it! Do u know which sizes they come in? Enjoy yr beautiful goodies!


----------



## agneau88

mygoodies said:


> CONGRATS [emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]
> Whats the specs of yr B30 beauty? Looks like Blue Saphire?
> I've seen the Drag Double Tour bracelets online. Looks like these will replace the KDT for now. Hope they will come in exotics too. Love the simplicity of it! Do u know which sizes they come in? Enjoy yr beautiful goodies!



Thank you! The B30 is in black and togo. I have never seen Drag Double Tour bracelets in US and my SA said it was fairly new. The sizes are T1, T2 and T3. I have small wrist and was wearing a T1 in the pic. [emoji16]


----------



## Amka

agneau88 said:


> Got these in Paris
> 
> B30
> View attachment 3431566
> 
> 
> Coin purse (new collection)
> View attachment 3431567
> 
> 
> Leather Bracelet (new collection)
> View attachment 3431569



Congrats! Love all the goodies you scored!
Love love love the new design of that bracelet! It looks very nice on you!
I hope it will be available soon in my local store. Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

agneau88 said:


> Got these in Paris
> 
> B30
> View attachment 3431566
> 
> 
> Coin purse (new collection)
> View attachment 3431567
> 
> 
> Leather Bracelet (new collection)
> View attachment 3431569



Congrats *agneau* on all of your precious H loot, especially that bracelet ~ it's a great replacement for the KDT.


----------



## krawford

Picotin MM in Terre Battue. Perfect orange❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Zookzik

krawford said:


> View attachment 3432354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin MM in Terre Battue. Perfect orange[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Lovely


----------



## scarf1

agneau88 said:


> Got these in Paris
> 
> B30
> View attachment 3431566
> 
> 
> Coin purse (new collection)
> View attachment 3431567
> 
> 
> Leather Bracelet (new collection)
> View attachment 3431569


 beautiful!


----------



## agneau88

mygoodies said:


> CONGRATS [emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]
> Whats the specs of yr B30 beauty? Looks like Blue Saphire?
> I've seen the Drag Double Tour bracelets online. Looks like these will replace the KDT for now. Hope they will come in exotics too. Love the simplicity of it! Do u know which sizes they come in? Enjoy yr beautiful goodies!



Just saw the bracelet on US site today... [emoji38]
http://m.usa.hermes.com/jewelry/lea...72120cd-99523.html?color_hermes=NOIR&nuance=1


----------



## bababebi

krawford said:


> View attachment 3432354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin MM in Terre Battue. Perfect orange❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


Congrats! This is a really excellent photo showing the true color, well done!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

agneau88 said:


> Just saw the bracelet on US site today... [emoji38]
> http://m.usa.hermes.com/jewelry/lea...72120cd-99523.html?color_hermes=NOIR&nuance=1



Thanks for the H link, *agneau* ~ it is really a sleek, elegant bracelet. Just one more item on my H bucket list, which is totally overflowing!


----------



## Lisab68

agneau88 said:


> Got these in Paris
> 
> B30
> View attachment 3431566
> 
> 
> Coin purse (new collection)
> View attachment 3431567
> 
> 
> Leather Bracelet (new collection)
> View attachment 3431569



Gorgeous!!  Does the acquisition of your B have a good story?  I love the thread where people talk about how they scored their Bs and Ks in Paris!!

Oops. I found your post in the other thread. You really had great luck!!


----------



## alwayscurious

Minano said:


> B30 Togo in trench color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429481



Elegant combination  trench in ghw, congratulationss!!!


----------



## theITbag

alwayscurious said:


> Elegant combination  trench in ghw, congratulationss!!!



I saw trench IRL and it is an amazing color. Agree that trench with GH is TDF.


----------



## papilloncristal

I'm really obsessed with rose Sakura but I also know that the chance of getting a b/k/c in Sakura is almost 0 unless I go for the reseller route... So as a remedy I need a Constance wallet


----------



## ayc

papilloncristal said:


> I'm really obsessed with rose Sakura but I also know that the chance of getting a b/k/c in Sakura is almost 0 unless I go for the reseller route... So as a remedy I need a Constance wallet
> 
> View attachment 3433012



we are wallet twins!  love this wallet so much!


----------



## perlerare

Love everything Cheval d'orient


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

papilloncristal said:


> I'm really obsessed with rose Sakura but I also know that the chance of getting a b/k/c in Sakura is almost 0 unless I go for the reseller route... So as a remedy I need a Constance wallet
> 
> View attachment 3433012


So beautiful. Major congrats!


----------



## Dluvch

theITbag said:


> I saw trench IRL and it is an amazing color. Agree that trench with GH is TDF.


Did it have yellow undertones?


----------



## Sparkledolll

GP30 in rose azalea and mythique phoenix twilly [emoji521]


----------



## CathBB

So cute ! I am also waiting some one too


Natalie j said:


> GP30 in rose azalea and mythique phoenix twilly [emoji521]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434419


----------



## littleclouds

A little gift for myself. Not a B/K/C but just a pair of earrings that I adore [emoji173]️


----------



## texasgirliegirl

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3434431
> 
> 
> A little gift for myself. Not a B/K/C but just a pair of earrings that I adore [emoji173]️


These are pretty!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3431205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...in order of their arrival at my home:
> My Bleu Orage Lock Picotin GM, which is full of my stuff, ready to go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


Is this bleu orage? Looks very green on my screen...


----------



## bobkat1991

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is this bleu orage? Looks very green on my screen...


It truly *is* Bleu Orage.....it just wanted to photograph as having a green tint, while IRL it has none.


----------



## peppers90

Cool vintage bangle


----------



## peppers90

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3434431
> 
> 
> A little gift for myself. Not a B/K/C but just a pair of earrings that I adore [emoji173]️



Beautiful earrings!


----------



## shiba

peppers90 said:


> Cool vintage bangle
> 
> View attachment 3434761



Very cool, does it try to turn when you wear it?


----------



## honhon

Personally not a pink girl but melted when I saw this calvi. Brought her home without a hesitation.


----------



## avoo

LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous!


That colors is so beautiful!


Hermezzy said:


> CONGRATS! That is a stunner first wallet! I love it...just wondrous


----------



## Dmowskavitto




----------



## silkfabrics

Kyokei said:


> View attachment 3424841
> View attachment 3424842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York boots and Flânerie à Versailles scarf.


amazing Silk scarves, seems It is luxury silk material!


----------



## peppers90

shiba said:


> Very cool, does it try to turn when you wear it?



It does a little, it's got some real weight to it.....I have a small wrist, my husband is going to try and work with it to make it just a little smaller


----------



## bobkat1991

Here are two better pictures of my Bleu Orage Picotin


----------



## Scarf and Glove

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are two better pictures of my Bleu Orage Picotin
> View attachment 3435750
> View attachment 3435756


Gorgeous- really like this in the BO. Nice addition of MYH charms, too


----------



## krawford

Mosaique au 24 square plates gift box.  The small square is at my sink.  It is perfect for my rings when I am putting on my lotions and potions❤️❤️❤️❤️   I am going to give one to my sister.


----------



## LoeweLee

Cappuccino set


----------



## tc06

Natalie j said:


> Small accessories from my day trip to Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431098



Gorgeous calvi! What colour is it?


----------



## lulilu

krawford said:


> View attachment 3437132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosaique au 24 square plates gift box.  The small square is at my sink.  It is perfect for my rings when I am putting on my lotions and potions❤️❤️❤️❤️   I am going to give one to my sister.



Love these little plates !  I have them around my house too -- one on mail table for keys, and a number in my bedroom for jewelry and watches.  Nice to have a pretty place to put stuff.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 3437143
> 
> Cappuccino set


Dang, you make me wish I drank cappuccino.... (which I didn't even know how to spell) ahhahhah Gorgeous set!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

krawford said:


> View attachment 3437132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosaique au 24 square plates gift box.  The small square is at my sink.  It is perfect for my rings when I am putting on my lotions and potions❤️❤️❤️❤️   I am going to give one to my sister.


highly addicting! i have them too!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are two better pictures of my Bleu Orage Picotin
> View attachment 3435750
> View attachment 3435756


So beautiful with your MYH charms too!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> Personally not a pink girl but melted when I saw this calvi. Brought her home without a hesitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435056


Wooops, twinning!!! Couldnt resist the Rose Lipstick chevre either!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dmowskavitto said:


>


Ahhhh the infamous clic h! Gott a love that!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

papilloncristal said:


> I'm really obsessed with rose Sakura but I also know that the chance of getting a b/k/c in Sakura is almost 0 unless I go for the reseller route... So as a remedy I need a Constance wallet
> 
> View attachment 3433012


can't think of a better substitiute for the bag than this wallet *swoon*


----------



## mungoo33

This color is definitely a stunner! I got this right before the summer started lol.
- A mini Bearn cardholder in Rose Lipstick [emoji51][emoji175].


----------



## mungoo33

Hope this pics upload [emoji33]!


----------



## adguru

Oops, posted twice and can't figure out how to delete  Sorry; don't mean to hog the thread!


----------



## adguru

New 90's: Bolduc au Carré and Modernisme Tropical.

www.olderfatterhappier.com has a post on my obsession with Hermès scarves


----------



## adguru

mungoo33 said:


> View attachment 3437225
> View attachment 3437226
> 
> Hope this pics upload [emoji33]!


beautiful!!


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> Unfortunately......Au Bout Du Monde does NOT work out, to my way of thinking with my dear Bleu Orage Picotin.  You be the judge and tell me what YOU think, OK.  But do bear in mind that for some reason the BO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431260
> View attachment 3431264
> 
> wants to photograph as slightly green when it does not have even a hint of that color in real life!



Love bag, love scarf, and In theory BO and ABdM _should_ work, I'd love to a pic where the colours are more true to life


----------



## papertiger

Israeli_Flava said:


> A few pieces I have been dreaming of for a few month finally arrived....
> View attachment 3431429
> 
> Love AVALON PILLOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3431431
> 
> Obsessed with these little collectable Marwari dishes!
> View attachment 3431435
> 
> With friends....
> View attachment 3431436



Twins on all the table wear.  L_VE_ Cheval d'Orient, each piece precious and the pillows so comfy


----------



## papertiger

agneau88 said:


> Got these in Paris
> 
> B30
> View attachment 3431566
> 
> 
> Coin purse (new collection)
> View attachment 3431567
> 
> 
> Leather Bracelet (new collection)
> View attachment 3431569



Cute Drag cuff!


----------



## papertiger

peppers90 said:


> Cool vintage bangle
> 
> View attachment 3434761



Magnificent piece


----------



## paula3boys

My very first Hermes purchase



I've been waiting till they had the Bastia in this color online and grabbed the second I saw it. It's no longer online again already!


----------



## bobkat1991

Scarf and Glove said:


> Gorgeous- really like this in the BO. Nice addition of MYH charms, too


Thank you, Scarf and Glove!



paula3boys said:


> My very first Hermes purchase
> View attachment 3437341
> 
> 
> I've been waiting till they had the Bastia in this color online and grabbed the second I saw it. It's no longer online again already!


Oh my gosh, what a GREAT color?  What is it?


----------



## bobkat1991

Israeli_Flava said:


> So beautiful with your MYH charms too!!!


Why, thank you, Israeli Flava!



adguru said:


> View attachment 3437290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 90's: Bolduc au Carré and Modernisme Tropical.
> 
> www.olderfatterhappier.com has a post on my obsession with Hermès scarves


Oooohh, pretty, pretty!  And I love the name of the blog!  Going to check it out........



papertiger said:


> Love bag, love scarf, and In theory BO and ABdM _should_ work, I'd love to a pic where the colours are more true to life


I know, papertiger, in theory the scarf and bag should work.  I will take both outside for another photo shoot...maybe tomorrow.


----------



## LovEmAll

Oh my gosh! I've missed so much!





krawford said:


> View attachment 3437132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosaique au 24 square plates gift box.  The small square is at my sink.  It is perfect for my rings when I am putting on my lotions and potions[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️   I am going to give one to my sister.


These are gorgeous.  Great idea for the sink and rings!


LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 3437143
> 
> Cappuccino set


Lovely set [emoji7]


mungoo33 said:


> View attachment 3437225
> View attachment 3437226
> 
> Hope this pics upload [emoji33]!


Beautiful color [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


adguru said:


> View attachment 3437290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 90's: Bolduc au Carré and Modernisme Tropical.
> 
> www.olderfatterhappier.com has a post on my obsession with Hermès scarves


Lovely scarfs!  Enjoy [emoji7]


paula3boys said:


> My very first Hermes purchase
> View attachment 3437341
> 
> 
> I've been waiting till they had the Bastia in this color online and grabbed the second I saw it. It's no longer online again already!



Beautiful color [emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

* 
Just a little irresistible pink chevre treat...


came with the bolduc I have wanted for so long.... just a small piece shipped from the Waikiki store...



With her buddies...

*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bobkat1991 said:


> Here are two better pictures of my Bleu Orage Picotin
> View attachment 3435750
> View attachment 3435756


Beautiful Pico and the charms go so well with it.


----------



## scarf1

Israeli_Flava said:


> *
> Just a little irresistible pink chevre treat...
> View attachment 3437540
> 
> came with the bolduc I have wanted for so long.... just a small piece shipped from the Waikiki store...
> View attachment 3437541
> 
> 
> With her buddies...
> View attachment 3437542
> *


You do love pink!
I am still wishing for some of that cute bolduc !


----------



## paula3boys

bobkat1991 said:


> Oh my gosh, what a GREAT color?  What is it?



The color is bougainvillea



LovEmAll said:


> Beautiful color [emoji173]️



Thank you.


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Hi guys! I'm kind of new to this forum and this is my first time posting here on purse forum  I recently purchased a birkin 25 capucine with ghw and a cute little rodeo charm in rouge indien !


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

krawford said:


> View attachment 3437132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosaique au 24 square plates gift box.  The small square is at my sink.  It is perfect for my rings when I am putting on my lotions and potions[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️   I am going to give one to my sister.





LoeweLee said:


> View attachment 3437143
> 
> Cappuccino set



Love these, H porcelain is gorgeous!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

danceandsing4ev said:


> Hi guys! I'm kind of new to this forum and this is my first time posting here on purse forum  I recently purchased a birkin 25 capucine with ghw and a cute little rodeo charm in rouge indien !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437775
> View attachment 3437776
> View attachment 3437777



Congratulations and welcome to the H section on tpf! Enjoy your new bag


----------



## ehy12

danceandsing4ev said:


> Hi guys! I'm kind of new to this forum and this is my first time posting here on purse forum  I recently purchased a birkin 25 capucine with ghw and a cute little rodeo charm in rouge indien !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437775
> View attachment 3437776
> View attachment 3437777


Congrats!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tall1Grl

Twillaine Della cavelleria in navy and blue tri Carmen. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## LovEmAll

danceandsing4ev said:


> Hi guys! I'm kind of new to this forum and this is my first time posting here on purse forum  I recently purchased a birkin 25 capucine with ghw and a cute little rodeo charm in rouge indien !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437775
> View attachment 3437776
> View attachment 3437777



Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.  Congrats on this beauty


----------



## ANN-11

danceandsing4ev said:


> Hi guys! I'm kind of new to this forum and this is my first time posting here on purse forum  I recently purchased a birkin 25 capucine with ghw and a cute little rodeo charm in rouge indien !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437775
> View attachment 3437776
> View attachment 3437777


Welcome, your bag is beautiful


----------



## danceandsing4ev

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the H section on tpf! Enjoy your new bag





ThingumyPoppy said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the H section on tpf! Enjoy your new bag


thanks! ​


----------



## danceandsing4ev

ANN-11 said:


> Welcome, your bag is beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

ANN-11 said:


> Welcome, your bag is beautiful


Thanks!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

ehy12 said:


> Congrats!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

LovEmAll said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️.  Congrats on this beauty


Thank you!☺️


----------



## adguru

bobkat1991 said:


> Thank you, Scarf and Glove!
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, what a GREAT color?  What is it?


Lovely! Enj


bobkat1991 said:


> Why, thank you, Israeli Flava!
> 
> 
> Oooohh, pretty, pretty!  And I love the name of the blog!  Going to check it out........
> 
> 
> I know, papertiger, in theory the scarf and bag should work.  I will take both outside for another photo shoot...maybe tomorrow.



Re: www.olderfatterhappier.com: Thanks, bobkat1991! Hope you enjoy the blog; would love to hear your thoughts on possible topics too!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Tall1Grl said:


> Twillaine Della cavelleria in navy and blue tri Carmen. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3437902



LOVE IT!!! Beautiful purchases my friend!!! Goes perfect with your stunning K[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tall1Grl

eternallove4bag said:


> LOVE IT!!! Beautiful purchases my friend!!! Goes perfect with your stunning K[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you Dearest Friend!


----------



## bobkat1991

papertiger said:


> Love bag, love scarf, and In theory BO and ABdM _should_ work, I'd love to a pic where the colours are more true to life


Your wish is my command, papertiger!  Well, actually, I wanted to see how the two looked together in natural light.  Here goes


----------



## bobkat1991

danceandsing4ev said:


> Hi guys! I'm kind of new to this forum and this is my first time posting here on purse forum  I recently purchased a birkin 25 capucine with ghw and a cute little rodeo charm in rouge indien !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437775
> View attachment 3437776
> View attachment 3437777


Wow....you started out with a bang and a GREAT bag!!!  Welcome to the slippery orange slope.


----------



## EmileH

bobkat1991 said:


> Your wish is my command, papertiger!  Well, actually, I wanted to see how the two looked together in natural light.  Here goes
> View attachment 3438259
> View attachment 3438260
> View attachment 3438261
> View attachment 3438262



I think it looks terrific together!


----------



## bobkat1991

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful Pico and the charms go so well with it.


Thank you chkpfbeliever!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it looks terrific together!


They certainly look better together outside than they did inside.  Thank you, Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## Ladybaga

bobkat1991 said:


> Your wish is my command, papertiger!  Well, actually, I wanted to see how the two looked together in natural light.  Here goes
> View attachment 3438259
> View attachment 3438260
> View attachment 3438261
> View attachment 3438262


bobcat,
This is a beautiful (or should I say, "BLUE-TI-FUL) combo!!! You most definitely should wear these together! I want to see you model this scarf.  GREAT colors that I am sure look fabulous on you!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

bobkat1991 said:


> Wow....you started out with a bang and a GREAT bag!!!  Welcome to the slippery orange slope.


Hehe thanks for the kind words!


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> Your wish is my command, papertiger!  Well, actually, I wanted to see how the two looked together in natural light.  Here goes
> View attachment 3438259
> View attachment 3438260
> View attachment 3438261
> View attachment 3438262



I think they look grrreat together, especially among lovely green backdrop outside. They seem to be of the same family despite perhaps no BO being exact in the scarf. And I love this scarf, so evocative.

BTW, I love the Pic GM. I saw a lady carry one in Gold at the ballet (and normally my heart sinks when I see someone with a big bag at an evening event) and she looked sensational as I'm sure you do with both yours. Congratulations, they are very hard to find my neck of the woods.


----------



## caixinbaobao

After nearly 2 month waiting finally I got my bolide 31 blue nuit


----------



## W1Luxury

caixinbaobao said:


> After nearly 2 month waiting finally I got my bolide 31 blue nuit



Bleu nuit is such a gorgeous colour, well worth the wait!

Congratulations on a beautiful bolide!


----------



## renet

caixinbaobao said:


> After nearly 2 month waiting finally I got my bolide 31 blue nuit



Congrats to your new Bleu Nuit Bolide! Enjoy!


----------



## Hat Trick

caixinbaobao said:


> After nearly 2 month waiting finally I got my bolide 31 blue nuit


Well done!  Enjoy!


----------



## Giuliana

caixinbaobao said:


> After nearly 2 month waiting finally I got my bolide 31 blue nuit



Congrats! The bolide 31 is such a great bag. Been using mine almost every day since I got it earlier this year.


----------



## LovEmAll

caixinbaobao said:


> After nearly 2 month waiting finally I got my bolide 31 blue nuit



Beautiful!  Congrats on this gorg bolide! [emoji173]️


----------



## megt10

danceandsing4ev said:


> Hi guys! I'm kind of new to this forum and this is my first time posting here on purse forum  I recently purchased a birkin 25 capucine with ghw and a cute little rodeo charm in rouge indien !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437775
> View attachment 3437776
> View attachment 3437777


Congratulations on your purchases. The B is gorgeous.


----------



## miah100

Landed in Paris yesterday and H was my first stop! These are all my goodies from the Rue de Sèvres boutique, I'll be visiting FSH on Tuesday.


----------



## atelierforward

caixinbaobao said:


> After nearly 2 month waiting finally I got my bolide 31 blue nuit


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## bobkat1991

miah100 said:


> Landed in Paris yesterday and H was my first stop! These are all my goodies from the Rue de Sèvres boutique, I'll be visiting FSH on Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 3438789
> 
> View attachment 3438782
> View attachment 3438783
> View attachment 3438784
> View attachment 3438785
> View attachment 3438786
> View attachment 3438787
> View attachment 3438788


I would say that you hit the jackpot already!  Congratulations on your haul.


----------



## bobkat1991

caixinbaobao said:


> After nearly 2 month waiting finally I got my bolide 31 blue nuit


W.O.W.!!  What a deep, dark blue!  SO much more interesting than black.....congratulations on a beautiful bag that was certainly worth waiting for!


----------



## princessmaggie

It was a gold kind of day! So happy to have finally got my 2 dream bags-my beautiful new B35 Togo Gold GHW and its little cousin the mini halzan also in gold (I turned down the fauve barenia mini recently as I didn't love the contrast lining although the leather was a dream). 

& finally a little family shot (& their Chanel mini cousins) everyone is doing their best to smile for the camera!! Not shown rouge H Virevolte who was fast asleep & I didn't want to wake her!! 

Needless to say this confirms I'm ready for some different colors as I think I have neutrals and reds covered very clearly now I look at this!  However if anyone needs me I'll be on ban island for the foreseeable future!


----------



## hedgwin99

Go figure on the hottest day of the year I went cashmere shawl shopping


----------



## ssv003

Just got back with my first Picotin! 22 in Etain


----------



## Lucynancy

hedgwin99 said:


> Go figure on the hottest day of the year I went cashmere shawl shopping
> View attachment 3439083



Love your blue Lindy! what color is it?


----------



## fatcat2523

Contour Kelly


----------



## hedgwin99

Lucynancy said:


> Love your blue Lindy! what color is it?



It's L30 blue sapphire [emoji170]


----------



## cremel

agneau88 said:


> Got these in Paris
> 
> B30
> View attachment 3431566
> 
> 
> Coin purse (new collection)
> View attachment 3431567
> 
> 
> Leather Bracelet (new collection)
> View attachment 3431569



They are all very cute. Congrats again. [emoji3]


----------



## cremel

fatcat2523 said:


> Contour Kelly
> View attachment 3439232



Amazing colors!![emoji1][emoji1]congrats!


----------



## cremel

miah100 said:


> Landed in Paris yesterday and H was my first stop! These are all my goodies from the Rue de Sèvres boutique, I'll be visiting FSH on Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 3438789
> 
> View attachment 3438782
> View attachment 3438783
> View attachment 3438784
> View attachment 3438785
> View attachment 3438786
> View attachment 3438787
> View attachment 3438788



That's loads of loots already!!


----------



## fatcat2523

cremel said:


> Amazing colors!![emoji1][emoji1]congrats!


Thank you


----------



## makeupmama

Got my Oran sandals in Japan back in July but I forgot to post them  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## litchi

bobkat1991 said:


> Your wish is my command, papertiger!  Well, actually, I wanted to see how the two looked together in natural light.  Here goes
> View attachment 3438259
> View attachment 3438260
> View attachment 3438261
> View attachment 3438262


Love your photos, bobkat1991! A perfect match!


----------



## atelierforward

princessmaggie said:


> It was a gold kind of day! So happy to have finally got my 2 dream bags-my beautiful new B35 Togo Gold GHW and its little cousin the mini halzan also in gold (I turned down the fauve barenia mini recently as I didn't love the contrast lining although the leather was a dream).
> 
> & finally a little family shot (& their Chanel mini cousins) everyone is doing their best to smile for the camera!! Not shown rouge H Virevolte who was fast asleep & I didn't want to wake her!!
> 
> Needless to say this confirms I'm ready for some different colors as I think I have neutrals and reds covered very clearly now I look at this!  However if anyone needs me I'll be on ban island for the foreseeable future!
> 
> View attachment 3439002
> View attachment 3439003
> View attachment 3439004


Beautiful collection!


----------



## atelierforward

I'm behind on posting this recent addition to my H collection from a few weeks ago. Lindy 30 in Terre Battue. My first Lindy! It's a lovely shade of burnt orange, great for spring, summer, and fall. Loving it so far.


----------



## princessmaggie

atelierforward said:


> Beautiful collection!



Ahh thank you! Some mistakes along the way but I'm now in love with every single one I own and see them being in my life til I'm an old lady! No daughter so the dog charity will be getting them!


----------



## Nerja

bobkat1991 said:


> Your wish is my command, papertiger!  Well, actually, I wanted to see how the two looked together in natural light.  Here goes
> View attachment 3438259
> View attachment 3438260
> View attachment 3438261
> View attachment 3438262


Gorgeous combo!  Soooo pretty in the outdoor tableau!


----------



## Nerja

caixinbaobao said:


> After nearly 2 month waiting finally I got my bolide 31 blue nuit


Bleu unit is one of my dream colors!  Gorgeous bag in the perfect size! Enjoy!


----------



## Nerja

miah100 said:


> Landed in Paris yesterday and H was my first stop! These are all my goodies from the Rue de Sèvres boutique, I'll be visiting FSH on Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 3438789
> 
> View attachment 3438782
> View attachment 3438783
> View attachment 3438784
> View attachment 3438785
> View attachment 3438786
> View attachment 3438787
> View attachment 3438788


Fantastic haul!  Your all-black purchases are stunning!


----------



## bobkat1991

Ladybaga said:


> bobcat,
> This is a beautiful (or should I say, "BLUE-TI-FUL) combo!!! You most definitely should wear these together! I want to see you model this scarf.  GREAT colors that I am sure look fabulous on you!


Ladybaga, I appreciate your clever compliment!  Thank you.



papertiger said:


> I think they look grrreat together, especially among lovely green backdrop outside. They seem to be of the same family despite perhaps no BO being exact in the scarf. And I love this scarf, so evocative.
> 
> BTW, I love the Pic GM. I saw a lady carry one in Gold at the ballet (and normally my heart sinks when I see someone with a big bag at an evening event) and she looked sensational as I'm sure you do with both yours. Congratulations, they are very hard to find my neck of the woods.


Oh no, papertiger!  What can I do to help you get your hands on one?  Forward something over to you?



litchi said:


> Love your photos, bobkat1991! A perfect match!


Thank you, litchi!


Nerja said:


> Gorgeous combo!  Soooo pretty in the outdoor tableau!


Thank you Nerja.....I love the peaceful country setting of my little house!


----------



## papertiger

bobkat1991 said:


> Ladybaga, I appreciate your clever compliment!  Thank you.
> 
> 
> Oh no, papertiger!  What can I do to help you get your hands on one?  Forward something over to you?
> 
> 
> Thank you, litchi!
> 
> Thank you Nerja.....I love the peaceful country setting of my little house!




Thank you for the offer *bokat*, that is so sweet of you but ATM a GM Pic will have to be the one after the next, as I already have the next lined-up and perfectly in my sight, something I have been waiting an even longer time. When I'm ready I'll have a word with my SA for perhaps the next podium, no hurry


----------



## Nerja

Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!! 

My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!


----------



## ayc

Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634




congrats!! gorgeous goodies!!


----------



## Nerja

ayc said:


> congrats!! gorgeous goodies!!



thank you so very much!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634



Beautiful! Enjoy your new B!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634



Stunning! Huge congrats on your beautiful B and other goodies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

My very first H scarf.  I wanted to get something nice for my birthday and went into the boutique thinking I'd get something totally different. Once my SA showed me this scarf and I had it on, it was love at first sight.    It's the springs scarf in beige purple and blue gray...the pics on the website don't do it justice.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## renet

Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634



Congrats! Enjoy your B! [emoji106][emoji322]


----------



## Nerja

LVChanelLISA said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy your new B!!


Thank you!  I'm having so much fun with her!


LovEmAll said:


> Stunning! Huge congrats on your beautiful B and other goodies [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you very much!  I've been wearing everything non-stop!


renet said:


> Congrats! Enjoy your B! [emoji106][emoji322]


Thank you!  I'm walking on air I'm so happy to have my B!


----------



## hbr

littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3434431
> 
> 
> A little gift for myself. Not a B/K/C but just a pair of earrings that I adore [emoji173]️



I have the necklace version of these!  Love!


----------



## zhusy07

Black Lindy 30, what a perfect everyday bag! Love it


----------



## hopiko

Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634


Gorgeous red beauty!  What a wonderful B!  I love this!  The necklace is beautiful...I have the long one in rose gold and love wearing it...so pretty, congrats!


----------



## hopiko

zhusy07 said:


> Black Lindy 30, what a perfect everyday bag! Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441028


Perfect everyday beauty!


----------



## snowbuns

Hi all 

I did end up selling my togo gold Kelly 
She was too slouchy, too soft for me. She was purchased by a lady from Egypt. Started in France, over to Amsterdam, to me to Prague, and now all the way south...a traveller, in her tan colour, simple but chic silver hardware and heavy leather scent. I regret to say I will miss her a little, just a little. But I think that is temporary. 

Because, I, my friends, have a big reveal coming up 
Something very dark and dangerous 
Very, very dark 
And very, very dangerous 
Did I mention very dark? 

Stay posted
Hair on end!


----------



## hclubfan

LovEmAll said:


> My very first H scarf.  I wanted to get something nice for my birthday and went into the boutique thinking I'd get something totally different. Once my SA showed me this scarf and I had it on, it was love at first sight.    It's the springs scarf in beige purple and blue gray...the pics on the website don't do it justice.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3440841
> View attachment 3440846



This is absolutely gorgeous on you...good choice!


----------



## hclubfan

snowbuns said:


> Hi all
> 
> I did end up selling my togo gold Kelly
> She was too slouchy, too soft for me. She was purchased by a lady from Egypt. Started in France, over to Amsterdam, to me to Prague, and now all the way south...a traveller, in her tan colour, simple but chic silver hardware and heavy leather scent. I regret to say I will miss her a little, just a little. But I think that is temporary.
> 
> Because, I, my friends, have a big reveal coming up
> Something very dark and dangerous
> Very, very dark
> And very, very dangerous
> Did I mention very dark?
> 
> Stay posted
> Hair on end!




Can't wait to see your reveal...I always find your posts very entertaining to read!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

zhusy07 said:


> Black Lindy 30, what a perfect everyday bag! Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441028


Absolutely perfect as an everyday bag.


----------



## Meta

@snowbuns Sorry to hear that the gold K32 didn't work out for you. I'm guessing the purchase is a SO black K?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

snowbuns said:


> Hi all
> 
> I did end up selling my togo gold Kelly
> She was too slouchy, too soft for me. She was purchased by a lady from Egypt. Started in France, over to Amsterdam, to me to Prague, and now all the way south...a traveller, in her tan colour, simple but chic silver hardware and heavy leather scent. I regret to say I will miss her a little, just a little. But I think that is temporary.
> 
> Because, I, my friends, have a big reveal coming up
> Something very dark and dangerous
> Very, very dark
> And very, very dangerous
> Did I mention very dark?
> 
> Stay posted
> Hair on end!


Ohhhhh dark and dangerous!!!! I love the sound of that!!! Show me the money babyyyyyy!!!


----------



## renet

snowbuns said:


> Hi all
> 
> I did end up selling my togo gold Kelly
> She was too slouchy, too soft for me. She was purchased by a lady from Egypt. Started in France, over to Amsterdam, to me to Prague, and now all the way south...a traveller, in her tan colour, simple but chic silver hardware and heavy leather scent. I regret to say I will miss her a little, just a little. But I think that is temporary.
> 
> Because, I, my friends, have a big reveal coming up
> Something very dark and dangerous
> Very, very dark
> And very, very dangerous
> Did I mention very dark?
> 
> Stay posted
> Hair on end!



I'm guessing a black alligator! [emoji16]


----------



## snowbuns

hclubfan said:


> Can't wait to see your reveal...I always find your posts very entertaining to read!


Thank you! 



weN84 said:


> @snowbuns Sorry to hear that the gold K32 didn't work out for you. I'm guessing the purchase is a SO black K?





Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhhh dark and dangerous!!!! I love the sound of that!!! Show me the money babyyyyyy!!!



Dark are these days 
But wise is the FedEx express!
Tell me they did 
That the Darkness arrives tomorrow 
At the fourth hour after noon! 


*whistles starwars theme*


----------



## Nerja

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous red beauty!  What a wonderful B!  I love this!  The necklace is beautiful...I have the long one in rose gold and love wearing it...so pretty, congrats!


Thank you so very much!  I love rose gold and am having lots of fun wearing my necklace!  

The long one that you have is very stunning!  So unique and feminine!  Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

snowbuns said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark are these days
> But wise is the FedEx express!
> Tell me they did
> That the Darkness arrives tomorrow
> At the fourth hour after noon!
> 
> 
> *whistles starwars theme*


You, me dear, are entertaining. Thou shalt wait for the Fed Ex man to cometh and check backeth in the new morrow hahahah


----------



## Sparkledolll

A mid week treat for me [emoji1] picotin 22 in clemence blue hydra with a mythique Phoenix twilly. Love it!


----------



## ANN-11

Beautiful 


Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> A mid week treat for me [emoji1] picotin 22 in clemence blue hydra with a mythique Phoenix twilly. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441231


Twins! Love Blue Hydra so much, your twilly is perfect for this bag.


----------



## Sparkledolll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Twins! Love Blue Hydra so much, your twilly is perfect for this bag.



Yah! Please can you post a pic of yours Nikki? [emoji1]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> Yah! Please can you post a pic of yours Nikki? [emoji1]


Here ya go!


----------



## catsinthebag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here ya go!



I love this on you! What size is it, please?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

catsinthebag said:


> I love this on you! What size is it, please?


This is the 22 and thanks so much.


----------



## Rami00

Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634


Congratulations! First one is always special.


----------



## snowbuns

Natalie j said:


> A mid week treat for me [emoji1] picotin 22 in clemence blue hydra with a mythique Phoenix twilly. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441231



Colour is amazing!
And I've been eyeing a maxi twilly in the Phoenix design for a while now. This might just push me to finally get it. Looks amazing!


----------



## Sparkledolll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here ya go!



Looks great on you! And you can wear it on your shoulder! Happy to be twins with you. [emoji170][emoji170]



snowbuns said:


> Colour is amazing!
> And I've been eyeing a maxi twilly in the Phoenix design for a while now. This might just push me to finally get it. Looks amazing!



Thanks Snowbuns! Blue hydra is amazing, so vibrant. I don't have a maxi twilly but mythique Phoenix is my favourite design. [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## periogirl28

Found a couple of things at the Madison store in New York. Constance Longue wallet with enamel buckle in Grenat and Rouge Indienne PM Rodeo. Not pictured, Rose Lipstick Chevre Calvi.


----------



## LovEmAll

Natalie j said:


> A mid week treat for me [emoji1] picotin 22 in clemence blue hydra with a mythique Phoenix twilly. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441231





periogirl28 said:


> Found a couple of things at the Madison store in New York. Constance Longue wallet with enamel buckle in Grenat and Rouge Indienne PM Rodeo. Not pictured, Rose Lipstick Chevre Calvi.
> View attachment 3441424



Beautiful purchases! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## atelierforward

Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634


Your B is so gorgeous! Big congratulations!!


----------



## atelierforward

periogirl28 said:


> Found a couple of things at the Madison store in New York. Constance Longue wallet with enamel buckle in Grenat and Rouge Indienne PM Rodeo. Not pictured, Rose Lipstick Chevre Calvi.
> View attachment 3441424


I am seriously having a major crush on your wallet. TDF!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634



Absolutely beautiful. Congratulations![emoji173]️


----------



## LaenaLovely

Brought home this csgm today (a little crazy since it's so dang hot right now).

Tried this RC Amazon strap evie...thinking about it!  Thoughts from you experts?


----------



## Nerja

Natalie j said:


> A mid week treat for me [emoji1] picotin 22 in clemence blue hydra with a mythique Phoenix twilly. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441231


Beautiful color!  Just stunning!  Enjoy!


----------



## Nerja

Love_Couture said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Congratulations![emoji173]️


Thank you so much!


ANN-11 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


Rami00 said:


> Congratulations! First one is always special.


You are absolutely right!  It is just thrilling to have my beautiful B!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Pickle123

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3441610
> View attachment 3441612
> 
> 
> Brought home this csgm today (a little crazy since it's so dang hot right now).
> 
> Tried this RC Amazon strap evie...thinking about it!  Thoughts from you experts?



That Evie looks wonderful on you! Get it!


----------



## Nerja

atelierforward said:


> Your B is so gorgeous! Big congratulations!!


Thank you very much!  I still can't believe she's mine!


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Found a couple of things at the Madison store in New York. Constance Longue wallet with enamel buckle in Grenat and Rouge Indienne PM Rodeo. Not pictured, Rose Lipstick Chevre Calvi.
> View attachment 3441424



L[emoji7]VE!!! I saw the same wallet recently and it is such a winner!!!


----------



## TankerToad

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3441610
> View attachment 3441612
> 
> 
> Brought home this csgm today (a little crazy since it's so dang hot right now).
> 
> Tried this RC Amazon strap evie...thinking about it!  Thoughts from you experts?


Twins on the shawl and go for THE EVI
the PERFECT HANDS FREE BAG!


----------



## Nerja

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3441610
> View attachment 3441612
> 
> 
> Brought home this csgm today (a little crazy since it's so dang hot right now).
> 
> Tried this RC Amazon strap evie...thinking about it!  Thoughts from you experts?


Gorgeous combo!  Buy the Evie to go with the CGSM.


----------



## navicular

Victoria II 43 in graphite toile H and black clemence handles - for weekends!


----------



## periogirl28

atelierforward said:


> I am seriously having a major crush on your wallet. TDF!!



Thanks! I think they are probably arriving in batches to the stores now. Worth enquiring?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Found a couple of things at the Madison store in New York. Constance Longue wallet with enamel buckle in Grenat and Rouge Indienne PM Rodeo. Not pictured, Rose Lipstick Chevre Calvi.
> View attachment 3441424


Such a super gorgeous wallet.


----------



## periogirl28

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Such a super gorgeous wallet.



[emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

periogirl28 said:


> Found a couple of things at the Madison store in New York. Constance Longue wallet with enamel buckle in Grenat and Rouge Indienne PM Rodeo. Not pictured, Rose Lipstick Chevre Calvi.
> View attachment 3441424


Ahhh! Rouge grenat is my favorite color of the season!!! Loving the color of the rodeo too! Both beautiful choices[emoji7][emoji7]



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3441610
> View attachment 3441612
> 
> 
> Brought home this csgm today (a little crazy since it's so dang hot right now).
> 
> Tried this RC Amazon strap evie...thinking about it!  Thoughts from you experts?



RC anything is gorgeous!! I like the evie on you my dear! This was the CSGM I had my eyes on before I put myself on ban till fall shawls [emoji51]... Love the CW and the design[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## essiedub

LovEmAll said:


> My very first H scarf.  I wanted to get something nice for my birthday and went into the boutique thinking I'd get something totally different. Once my SA showed me this scarf and I had it on, it was love at first sight.    It's the springs scarf in beige purple and blue gray...the pics on the website don't do it justice.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3440841
> View attachment 3440846



Really beautiful colorway *lovEmAll*! The colors are glorious!  It ties so beautifully.  it's like 2 different scarves with the 2 ways you show it.  Just curious, what had you been planning to buy?


----------



## LovEmAll

essiedub said:


> Really beautiful colorway *lovEmAll*! The colors are glorious!  It ties so beautifully.  it's like 2 different scarves with the 2 ways you show it.  Just curious, what had you been planning to buy?



Thanks so much essiedub [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8].  I was looking at tyger tyger or l'arbre du vent online.  My SA showed me tyger tyger when it first came out and I loved it but never got it....now I can't get it out of my head ... Lol.   My store didn't have either but after trying the springs on I just absolutely loved it [emoji7].   Tyger tyger is still on my mind though so I am pretty sure that's going to be my next one and soon because I don't want it to be gone by the time I make up my mind.  It is just such a beautiful work of art [emoji7]


----------



## ghoztz

Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634


Congrats on your first Birkin!! It is absolutely lovely especially in the red family.  I also really like the necklace.  Such a wonderful haul!


----------



## periogirl28

Nerja said:


> Was out of town visiting one of my daughters and stopped by the boutique for a piece of fine jewelry.  Just on the off-chance, i asked my fabulous SA about my wish-list, and YAAAAY!  My first Birkin!!!
> 
> My August purchases:  Birkin 30 Clemence Rouge Tomate w/ GHW; Filet d'Or necklace and Bain de Mer 70cm.  Twillys are ordered and should be here soon!   I'm so happy!! Red is my favorite color!  My SA made my Birkin dream come true!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440634



This is a lovely elegant trio. May I ask if your necklace is pave diamonds? I love this design!


----------



## Lollipop15

Loving my first kelly in Etain.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## snowbuns

Bubble bubble 





 Toil and trouble 







Fire burn and cauldron bubble...something wicked this way cometh with the fedex man! (He disappeared without 
a trace following this delivery, leaving behind a whisp of black smoke) 






 Speechless. 






 And then we broke the ice! 



weN84 said:


> @snowbuns Sorry to hear that the gold K32 didn't work out for you. I'm guessing the purchase is a SO black K?



You were spot on! 32 cm ^^



renet said:


> I'm guessing a black alligator! [emoji16]



I am sorry for being misleading with my descriptions...
"Dark and Dangerous" would certainly be a most appropriate description for a black croc - even moreso a SO black croc...
But what I meant was..
This beauty is dark and dangerous because of her dark, temptation-inducing, pocket-and-bank-account-emptying superpowers! 
Not to mention the Curious Case of the Fedex Man Spontaneous Combustion 
...
...
...
[disclaimer - don't worry, the fedex man is alright! He did run away pretty quickly though - I guess he was terrified of the mess on my head] 

I don't think I'd ever get an alligator/croc/exotic bag...the texture gives me the heebie jeebies.  
Furthermore...a croc bag would also make me feel rather apologetic... 
You see, I was a big fan of this cartoon as a kid: 









Crocodile Eugene. 
"Gyena" for short.  
They don't make them like this anymore...

My mother, a huge fan of exotics, often gets scolded by my grandmother, telling her: "the bag you are carrying...it could have been made from crocodile Gyena! Every Soviet child's favourite!"


----------



## Sparkledolll

snowbuns said:


> Bubble bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toil and trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble...something wicked this way cometh with the fedex man! (He disappeared without
> a trace following this delivery, leaving behind a whisp of black smoke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we broke the ice!
> 
> 
> 
> You were spot on! 32 cm ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for being misleading with my descriptions...
> "Dark and Dangerous" would certainly be a most appropriate description for a black croc - even moreso a SO black croc...
> But what I meant was..
> This beauty is dark and dangerous because of her dark, temptation-inducing, pocket-and-bank-account-emptying superpowers!
> Not to mention the Curious Case of the Fedex Man Spontaneous Combustion
> ...
> ...
> ...
> [disclaimer - don't worry, the fedex man is alright! He did run away pretty quickly though - I guess he was terrified of the mess on my head]
> 
> I don't think I'd ever get an alligator/croc/exotic bag...the texture gives me the heebie jeebies.
> Furthermore...a croc bag would also make me feel rather apologetic...
> You see, I was a big fan of this cartoon as a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile Eugene.
> "Gyena" for short.
> They don't make them like this anymore...
> 
> My mother, a huge fan of exotics, often gets scolded by my grandmother, telling her: "the bag you are carrying...it could have been made from crocodile Gyena! Every Soviet child's favourite!"



Snowbuns - this is just BEYOND!! She looks so delicious and smooth. Is it K28 or 32? Specs please [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ermottina

View attachment 3442863
View attachment 3442865


----------



## LovEmAll

Lollipop15 said:


> Loving my first kelly in Etain.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3442750



Beautiful k! Congrats dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


snowbuns said:


> Bubble bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toil and trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble...something wicked this way cometh with the fedex man! (He disappeared without
> a trace following this delivery, leaving behind a whisp of black smoke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we broke the ice!
> 
> 
> 
> You were spot on! 32 cm ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for being misleading with my descriptions...
> "Dark and Dangerous" would certainly be a most appropriate description for a black croc - even moreso a SO black croc...
> But what I meant was..
> This beauty is dark and dangerous because of her dark, temptation-inducing, pocket-and-bank-account-emptying superpowers!
> Not to mention the Curious Case of the Fedex Man Spontaneous Combustion
> ...
> ...
> ...
> [disclaimer - don't worry, the fedex man is alright! He did run away pretty quickly though - I guess he was terrified of the mess on my head]
> 
> I don't think I'd ever get an alligator/croc/exotic bag...the texture gives me the heebie jeebies.
> Furthermore...a croc bag would also make me feel rather apologetic...
> You see, I was a big fan of this cartoon as a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile Eugene.
> "Gyena" for short.
> They don't make them like this anymore...
> 
> My mother, a huge fan of exotics, often gets scolded by my grandmother, telling her: "the bag you are carrying...it could have been made from crocodile Gyena! Every Soviet child's favourite!"



:: love love love.  I find the so black just so cool and edgy.  Congrats on finding this beauty  [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## ermottina

Birkin 30 rouge tomate ghw tc, birkin 25 rose sakura ghw swift and new ex libris shawl poudre


----------



## snowbuns

Natalie j said:


> Snowbuns - this is just BEYOND!! She looks so delicious and smooth. Is it K28 or 32? Specs please [emoji7][emoji7]


She is a size 32  
I think hardware is ruthenium.


----------



## Princess D

Supposed to be on ban but can't resist this very special one


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

snowbuns said:


> Bubble bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toil and trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble...something wicked this way cometh with the fedex man! (He disappeared without
> a trace following this delivery, leaving behind a whisp of black smoke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we broke the ice!
> 
> 
> 
> You were spot on! 32 cm ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for being misleading with my descriptions...
> "Dark and Dangerous" would certainly be a most appropriate description for a black croc - even moreso a SO black croc...
> But what I meant was..
> This beauty is dark and dangerous because of her dark, temptation-inducing, pocket-and-bank-account-emptying superpowers!
> Not to mention the Curious Case of the Fedex Man Spontaneous Combustion
> ...
> ...
> ...
> [disclaimer - don't worry, the fedex man is alright! He did run away pretty quickly though - I guess he was terrified of the mess on my head]
> 
> I don't think I'd ever get an alligator/croc/exotic bag...the texture gives me the heebie jeebies.
> Furthermore...a croc bag would also make me feel rather apologetic...
> You see, I was a big fan of this cartoon as a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile Eugene.
> "Gyena" for short.
> They don't make them like this anymore...
> 
> My mother, a huge fan of exotics, often gets scolded by my grandmother, telling her: "the bag you are carrying...it could have been made from crocodile Gyena! Every Soviet child's favourite!"


AMAZING. Love it.


----------



## hclubfan

snowbuns said:


> Bubble bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toil and trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble...something wicked this way cometh with the fedex man! (He disappeared without
> a trace following this delivery, leaving behind a whisp of black smoke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we broke the ice!
> 
> 
> 
> You were spot on! 32 cm ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for being misleading with my descriptions...
> "Dark and Dangerous" would certainly be a most appropriate description for a black croc - even moreso a SO black croc...
> But what I meant was..
> This beauty is dark and dangerous because of her dark, temptation-inducing, pocket-and-bank-account-emptying superpowers!
> Not to mention the Curious Case of the Fedex Man Spontaneous Combustion
> ...
> ...
> ...
> [disclaimer - don't worry, the fedex man is alright! He did run away pretty quickly though - I guess he was terrified of the mess on my head]
> 
> I don't think I'd ever get an alligator/croc/exotic bag...the texture gives me the heebie jeebies.
> Furthermore...a croc bag would also make me feel rather apologetic...
> You see, I was a big fan of this cartoon as a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile Eugene.
> "Gyena" for short.
> They don't make them like this anymore...
> 
> My mother, a huge fan of exotics, often gets scolded by my grandmother, telling her: "the bag you are carrying...it could have been made from crocodile Gyena! Every Soviet child's favourite!"




Another entertaining read, snowbuns, and an absolutely stunning bag!!!  I must confess that I used to have a SO Black birkin (35 cm) which my dear husband gave me for my 50th birthday, and I sold it, simply because it was too big for me.  If it had been a 30cm birkin, I would have kept it for sure.  These are such special bags, and so cool.


----------



## Susie Tunes

snowbuns said:


> Bubble bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toil and trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble...something wicked this way cometh with the fedex man! (He disappeared without
> a trace following this delivery, leaving behind a whisp of black smoke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we broke the ice!
> 
> 
> 
> You were spot on! 32 cm ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for being misleading with my descriptions...
> "Dark and Dangerous" would certainly be a most appropriate description for a black croc - even moreso a SO black croc...
> But what I meant was..
> This beauty is dark and dangerous because of her dark, temptation-inducing, pocket-and-bank-account-emptying superpowers!
> Not to mention the Curious Case of the Fedex Man Spontaneous Combustion
> ...
> ...
> ...
> [disclaimer - don't worry, the fedex man is alright! He did run away pretty quickly though - I guess he was terrified of the mess on my head]
> 
> I don't think I'd ever get an alligator/croc/exotic bag...the texture gives me the heebie jeebies.
> Furthermore...a croc bag would also make me feel rather apologetic...
> You see, I was a big fan of this cartoon as a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile Eugene.
> "Gyena" for short.
> They don't make them like this anymore...
> 
> My mother, a huge fan of exotics, often gets scolded by my grandmother, telling her: "the bag you are carrying...it could have been made from crocodile Gyena! Every Soviet child's favourite!"



Absolutely stunning - I died


----------



## Nerja

periogirl28 said:


> This is a lovely elegant trio. May I ask if your necklace is pave diamonds? I love this design!


Thank you for your kind words!  No, the necklace is not pavé diamonds.  It is rose-gold, and the only diamond is at the end of the chain, 10k.


----------



## Nerja

ghoztz said:


> Congrats on your first Birkin!! It is absolutely lovely especially in the red family.  I also really like the necklace.  Such a wonderful haul!


Thank you so much!  I'm having so much fun wearing everything (though not necessarily at the same time.)


----------



## periogirl28

Nerja said:


> Thank you for your kind words!  No, the necklace is not pavé diamonds.  It is rose-gold, and the only diamond is at the end of the chain, 10k.



Thanks for the reply! Both versions are lovely.


----------



## Keren16

snowbuns said:


> Bubble bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toil and trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble...something wicked this way cometh with the fedex man! (He disappeared without
> a trace following this delivery, leaving behind a whisp of black smoke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we broke the ice!
> 
> 
> 
> You were spot on! 32 cm ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for being misleading with my descriptions...
> "Dark and Dangerous" would certainly be a most appropriate description for a black croc - even moreso a SO black croc...
> But what I meant was..
> This beauty is dark and dangerous because of her dark, temptation-inducing, pocket-and-bank-account-emptying superpowers!
> Not to mention the Curious Case of the Fedex Man Spontaneous Combustion
> ...
> ...
> ...
> [disclaimer - don't worry, the fedex man is alright! He did run away pretty quickly though - I guess he was terrified of the mess on my head]
> 
> I don't think I'd ever get an alligator/croc/exotic bag...the texture gives me the heebie jeebies.
> Furthermore...a croc bag would also make me feel rather apologetic...
> You see, I was a big fan of this cartoon as a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile Eugene.
> "Gyena" for short.
> They don't make them like this anymore...
> 
> My mother, a huge fan of exotics, often gets scolded by my grandmother, telling her: "the bag you are carrying...it could have been made from crocodile Gyena! Every Soviet child's favourite!"



Outstanding[emoji173]️!  Perfect[emoji173]️!  Fabulous[emoji173]️!
[emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898][emoji898]


----------



## renet

snowbuns said:


> I am sorry for being misleading with my descriptions...
> "Dark and Dangerous" would certainly be a most appropriate description for a black croc - even moreso a SO black croc...
> But what I meant was..
> This beauty is dark and dangerous because of her dark, temptation-inducing, pocket-and-bank-account-emptying superpowers!
> Not to mention the Curious Case of the Fedex Man Spontaneous Combustion
> ...
> ...
> ...
> [disclaimer - don't worry, the fedex man is alright! He did run away pretty quickly though - I guess he was terrified of the mess on my head]
> 
> I don't think I'd ever get an alligator/croc/exotic bag...the texture gives me the heebie jeebies.
> Furthermore...a croc bag would also make me feel rather apologetic...
> You see, I was a big fan of this cartoon as a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile Eugene.
> "Gyena" for short.
> They don't make them like this anymore...
> 
> My mother, a huge fan of exotics, often gets scolded by my grandmother, telling her: "the bag you are carrying...it could have been made from crocodile Gyena! Every Soviet child's favourite!"



First, congrats snowbuns in you getting your new love. It's lovely!

Second, don't be sorry as I'm also just doing a wild guess! Lol...enjoy carrying your new K! [emoji2]


----------



## Meta

@snowbuns Congrats on the black beauty! That bag resides in my H utopia!


----------



## dakotady

OMG!!!!!!!! Congrats with that black beauty! Maybe should be called a black pearl? lol 



snowbuns said:


> Bubble bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toil and trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble...something wicked this way cometh with the fedex man! (He disappeared without
> a trace following this delivery, leaving behind a whisp of black smoke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we broke the ice!
> 
> 
> 
> You were spot on! 32 cm ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for being misleading with my descriptions...
> "Dark and Dangerous" would certainly be a most appropriate description for a black croc - even moreso a SO black croc...
> But what I meant was..
> This beauty is dark and dangerous because of her dark, temptation-inducing, pocket-and-bank-account-emptying superpowers!
> Not to mention the Curious Case of the Fedex Man Spontaneous Combustion
> ...
> ...
> ...
> [disclaimer - don't worry, the fedex man is alright! He did run away pretty quickly though - I guess he was terrified of the mess on my head]
> 
> I don't think I'd ever get an alligator/croc/exotic bag...the texture gives me the heebie jeebies.
> Furthermore...a croc bag would also make me feel rather apologetic...
> You see, I was a big fan of this cartoon as a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile Eugene.
> "Gyena" for short.
> They don't make them like this anymore...
> 
> My mother, a huge fan of exotics, often gets scolded by my grandmother, telling her: "the bag you are carrying...it could have been made from crocodile Gyena! Every Soviet child's favourite!"


----------



## Lollipop15

LovEmAll said:


> Beautiful k! Congrats dear [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## dakotady

Picked this up yesterday from my online purchase... Seen put against my old maxi twilly - they are a perfect match!


----------



## Sherry1900

Love the color combination of the GP. And it has been my most lightweight bag.


----------



## Nerja

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Both versions are lovely.





periogirl28 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Both versions are lovely.


periogirl28: I made a typo in my reply,and because I was at work today didn't realize until now.  The diamond is very petite: .10 carat.  Sorry for the weird notation on my post,


----------



## periogirl28

Nerja said:


> periogirl28: I made a typo in my reply,and because I was at work today didn't realize until now.  The diamond is very petite: .10 carat.  Sorry for the weird notation on my post,



No worries. I know which necklace you mean. That petite diamond is a small detail which makes all the difference with Hermes fine jewellery. Wear in the best of health!


----------



## periogirl28

Am very happy to add my recent purchases including a HG. Store fresh regular size Barenia Halzan lined with Potiron. Happy dance!


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Am very happy to add my recent purchases including a HG. Store fresh regular size Barenia Halzan lined with Potiron. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 3443656
> View attachment 3443657


U rock girl!

Sent from my SM-N930F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Am very happy to add my recent purchases including a HG. Store fresh regular size Barenia Halzan lined with Potiron. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 3443656
> View attachment 3443657



Love love love the bag! A true beauty.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love love love the bag! A true beauty.





bagalogist said:


> U rock girl!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you both, dear ladies!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Just bought this stunning beauty; the "Gibiers" by Henri Linares, 1966 in merlot/grey. Love the colors.




With the "Le Cavalier d'or " in Dark blue and white, I have brought home two Hermés beauties in one week. Love them both!


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> Am very happy to add my recent purchases including a HG. Store fresh regular size Barenia Halzan lined with Potiron. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 3443656
> View attachment 3443657




Such a beautiful Halzan!! I can only imagine how yummy it smells! And I must sample that perfume. Love the design of the bottle.


----------



## periogirl28

hclubfan said:


> Such a beautiful Halzan!! I can only imagine how yummy it smells! And I must sample that perfume. Love the design of the bottle.



Thank you, both smell great but the Barenia scent wafts up from under the tissue paper! Hope you love Galop as much as I do. ❤️


----------



## LovEmAll

periogirl28 said:


> Am very happy to add my recent purchases including a HG. Store fresh regular size Barenia Halzan lined with Potiron. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 3443656
> View attachment 3443657


Gorgeous Halzan!  Love the contrast.  congrats on your HG!



Norwegian Girl said:


> Just bought this stunning beauty; the "Gibiers" by Henri Linares, 1966 in merlot/grey. Love the colors.
> View attachment 3443670
> View attachment 3443671
> View attachment 3443672
> 
> With the "Le Cavalier d'or " in Dark blue and white, I have brought home two Hermés beauties in one week. Love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443673



Lovely scarfs!  The Le Cavalier D'or is stunning [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous Halzan!  Love the contrast.  congrats on your HG!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely scarfs!  The Le Cavalier D'or is stunning [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thank you LovEmAll! I fell instantly in love with this scarf the moment I saw it


----------



## Susie Tunes

periogirl28 said:


> Am very happy to add my recent purchases including a HG. Store fresh regular size Barenia Halzan lined with Potiron. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 3443656
> View attachment 3443657


 
The new perfume - intrigued - can't wait to try it. The bottle design matches your lovely Halzan.


----------



## periogirl28

Susie Tunes said:


> The new perfume - intrigued - can't wait to try it. The bottle design matches your lovely Halzan.



Thank you, yes I just realised that about the Halzan handles!


----------



## dc_fashionae

I wore this into my boutique today to say hello. Any guesses what hues in Hermes blessings fell into my lap?


----------



## Susie Tunes

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, yes I just realised that about the Halzan handles!



I'm addicted to Caleche - is Galop similar at all?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ermottina said:


> Birkin 30 rouge tomate ghw tc, birkin 25 rose sakura ghw swift and new ex libris shawl poudre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442873
> View attachment 3442875


I adore your recents.


----------



## periogirl28

Susie Tunes said:


> I'm addicted to Caleche - is Galop similar at all?



Not really. It's lighter, less of that classic Hermes feel, I think more informal. As I said the leather isn't too pronounced, more initial quince fruit, then sweet rose and a faint leather. Doesn't last long on me which is unusual for pure perfume.


----------



## hermespurveyor

I just picked up a beautiful ROSE SAKURA KELLY CUT CLUTCH! eeeeeeeek It sucks that hermes considers this as a kelly bag so im only allowed one kelly per year  Now i have to wait next year!


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Am very happy to add my recent purchases including a HG. Store fresh regular size Barenia Halzan lined with Potiron. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 3443656
> View attachment 3443657



Beautiful purchases!  They appear meant for each other[emoji6]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hermespurveyor said:


> I just picked up a beautiful ROSE SAKURA KELLY CUT CLUTCH! eeeeeeeek It sucks that hermes considers this as a kelly bag so im only allowed one kelly per year  Now i have to wait next year!


What a gorgeous KC you got though!!!
very odd that Hermes is different policy per boutique. Some don't count KC in quota...


----------



## tabbi001

dc_fashionae said:


> I wore this into my boutique today to say hello. Any guesses what hues in Hermes blessings fell into my lap?
> 
> View attachment 3444031


Please share!


----------



## atelierforward

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks! I think they are probably arriving in batches to the stores now. Worth enquiring?


Thanks! I'll check in with my SA and see if he has any scoop.


----------



## atelierforward

Lollipop15 said:


> Loving my first kelly in Etain.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3442750


Perfect. Congratulations!


----------



## Dipmai

I just wanted to share my purchase today....my first H jewelry piece.


----------



## LovEmAll

Dipmai said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase today....my first H jewelry piece.
> View attachment 3444436



Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dipmai

LovEmAll said:


> Stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you. It was a birthday gift to myself! [emoji16]


----------



## jpezmom

Dipmai said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase today....my first H jewelry piece.
> View attachment 3444436


Happy birthday!  Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## DreamingPink

periogirl28 said:


> Shared this in the Action thread as well. My most recent purchase - Cherche Midi 26 in Grenat Evercolour.
> 
> View attachment 3420032




Oh no I am in trouble... Your bag is too beautiful !!


----------



## DreamingPink

This cute Carmencita just arrived today, do you think it's a good match to my bougainviller GP? Thanks for letting me share! (Sorry I don't know why the pic appeared twice..)


----------



## tafleischer

Dipmai said:


> Thank you. It was a birthday gift to myself! [emoji16]


Good for you..love this[emoji253] [emoji8]


----------



## tafleischer

mylilsnowy said:


> Thanks, Kkho! No, it's not SO. I just told my sa that I want pink k25/28 a month ago.


[emoji102] [emoji102] [emoji102] [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15]


----------



## leuleu

Dipmai said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase today....my first H jewelry piece.
> View attachment 3444436


It's a pure beauty !


----------



## ghoztz

Dipmai said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase today....my first H jewelry piece.
> View attachment 3444436



Striking!!


----------



## ghoztz

MiniNavy said:


> This cute Carmencita just arrived today, do you think it's a good match to my bougainviller GP? Thanks for letting me share! (Sorry I don't know why the pic appeared twice..)



It looks more tonal but I actually love this combo more.  You can actually see the difference.


----------



## cremel

Dipmai said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase today....my first H jewelry piece.
> View attachment 3444436



It's a lovely piece! Congrats!


----------



## millivanilli

Sheikha Latifa said:


> OMG what you had to go through!
> BTW there are parcel delivery services in Europe that would deliver a parcel to the Russian border and then hand it over to Russian post. I used one of them to send parcels to Moscow. No customs clearance or duties.
> 
> Anyway, pozdravliayu s pokupkoy!




yeah don't get me started with DHL. Actually I am fighting with them a battle unheard of. Better choose another delivery service, I totally agree.


----------



## millivanilli

peppers90 said:


> Joueuse boots arrived!  They run pretty true and are quite comfortable
> 
> View attachment 3427806




soooo pretty! Sometimes I am happy that me feet run so big


----------



## millivanilli

bobkat1991 said:


> View attachment 3431205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...in order of their arrival at my home:
> My Bleu Orage Lock Picotin GM, which is full of my stuff, ready to go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




L'abre du vent scarf? We are twins on it. It is my holy grail scarf I wear it almost everyday.


----------



## LovEmAll

Dipmai said:


> Thank you. It was a birthday gift to myself! [emoji16]



Happy birthday!  We share one ... Mine is today [emoji512][emoji512][emoji512] H makes the best bday presents [emoji6]


----------



## Gwapa30

periogirl28 said:


> Am very happy to add my recent purchases including a HG. Store fresh regular size Barenia Halzan lined with Potiron. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 3443656
> View attachment 3443657


Congratulations! we are bag twins.


----------



## Nerja

periogirl28 said:


> Am very happy to add my recent purchases including a HG. Store fresh regular size Barenia Halzan lined with Potiron. Happy dance!
> 
> View attachment 3443656
> View attachment 3443657


The Halzan is fantastic!  What a fabulous bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## Nerja

Dipmai said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase today....my first H jewelry piece.
> View attachment 3444436


So beautiful!  Just the perfect amount of diamonds!


----------



## hclubfan

LovEmAll said:


> Happy birthday!  We share one ... Mine is today [emoji512][emoji512][emoji512] H makes the best bday presents [emoji6]




Happy Birthday LovEmAll!!!


----------



## ayc

snowbuns said:


> Bubble bubble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toil and trouble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire burn and cauldron bubble...something wicked this way cometh with the fedex man! (He disappeared without
> a trace following this delivery, leaving behind a whisp of black smoke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speechless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then we broke the ice!
> 
> 
> 
> You were spot on! 32 cm ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry for being misleading with my descriptions...
> "Dark and Dangerous" would certainly be a most appropriate description for a black croc - even moreso a SO black croc...
> But what I meant was..
> This beauty is dark and dangerous because of her dark, temptation-inducing, pocket-and-bank-account-emptying superpowers!
> Not to mention the Curious Case of the Fedex Man Spontaneous Combustion
> ...
> ...
> ...
> [disclaimer - don't worry, the fedex man is alright! He did run away pretty quickly though - I guess he was terrified of the mess on my head]
> 
> I don't think I'd ever get an alligator/croc/exotic bag...the texture gives me the heebie jeebies.
> Furthermore...a croc bag would also make me feel rather apologetic...
> You see, I was a big fan of this cartoon as a kid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crocodile Eugene.
> "Gyena" for short.
> They don't make them like this anymore...
> 
> My mother, a huge fan of exotics, often gets scolded by my grandmother, telling her: "the bag you are carrying...it could have been made from crocodile Gyena! Every Soviet child's favourite!"




omg!  this is absolutely amazing!  congrats!
  is so-black back in productions??


----------



## DreamingPink

ghoztz said:


> It looks more tonal but I actually love this combo more.  You can actually see the difference.



Thank you


----------



## LovEmAll

Something small but very special.  
As some of you know, I got myself my very first H scarf this week for my birthday.  I wanted to get tygertyger but my boutique didn't have it so I got springs instead and I love it.  I think I may have found a new obsession...lol
Anywho....in the process of figuring out which scarf I was going to get for my very first one, I showed my DH tygertyger to see if he liked it.  He said they are all pretty; but he is one of those guys who really doesn't see the differences....a scarf is a scarf to him so to speak.  Well...fast forward to today (my actual birthday)...I woke up to two little orange boxes.  What was in them?  Tygertyger and my very first clic clac.  He managed to go into H this week after I wasn't able to find tygertyger and ask for a scarf with a tiger on it.  He told me that the SA's response was "sir, which one?  We have over 30 scarfs with tigers". So DH and the SA he was working with spent quite a bit of time looking through the book until he saw the one I briefly showed him earlier.  He had the store bring it in and he picked it for my birthday.  I though it was the sweetest thing [emoji7].
Thanks for letting my share my very special birthday presents from my very special DH [emoji253]


----------



## luckylove

LovEmAll said:


> Something small but very special.
> As some of you know, I got myself my very first H scarf this week for my birthday.  I wanted to get tygertyger but my boutique didn't have it so I got springs instead and I love it.  I think I may have found a new obsession...lol
> Anywho....in the process of figuring out which scarf I was going to get for my very first one, I showed my DH tygertyger to see if he liked it.  He said they are all pretty; but he is one of those guys who really doesn't see the differences....a scarf is a scarf to him so to speak.  Well...fast forward to today (my actual birthday)...I woke up to two little orange boxes.  What was in them?  Tygertyger and my very first clic clac.  He managed to go into H this week after I wasn't able to find tygertyger and ask for a scarf with a tiger on it.  He told me that the SA's response was "sir, which one?  We have over 30 scarfs with tigers". So DH and the SA he was working with spent quite a bit of time looking through the book until he saw the one I briefly showed him earlier.  He had the store bring it in and he picked it for my birthday.  I though it was the sweetest thing [emoji7].
> Thanks for letting my share my very special birthday presents from my very special DH [emoji253]
> View attachment 3444861




Such a sweet story and a gorgeous scarf! Your DH is a keeper! Wishing you a very Happy Bday!


----------



## hoot

LovEmAll said:


> Something small but very special.
> As some of you know, I got myself my very first H scarf this week for my birthday.  I wanted to get tygertyger but my boutique didn't have it so I got springs instead and I love it.  I think I may have found a new obsession...lol
> Anywho....in the process of figuring out which scarf I was going to get for my very first one, I showed my DH tygertyger to see if he liked it.  He said they are all pretty; but he is one of those guys who really doesn't see the differences....a scarf is a scarf to him so to speak.  Well...fast forward to today (my actual birthday)...I woke up to two little orange boxes.  What was in them?  Tygertyger and my very first clic clac.  He managed to go into H this week after I wasn't able to find tygertyger and ask for a scarf with a tiger on it.  He told me that the SA's response was "sir, which one?  We have over 30 scarfs with tigers". So DH and the SA he was working with spent quite a bit of time looking through the book until he saw the one I briefly showed him earlier.  He had the store bring it in and he picked it for my birthday.  I though it was the sweetest thing [emoji7].
> Thanks for letting my share my very special birthday presents from my very special DH [emoji253]
> View attachment 3444861


Loved reading this! Thanks for sharing and happy birthday!  This will be the start of scarf collecting for you!!  Your DH made a great choice!


----------



## LovEmAll

hclubfan said:


> Happy Birthday LovEmAll!!!



Thanks so much dear hclubfan!  Hope you had a wonderful birthday too [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8]



luckylove said:


> Such a sweet story and a gorgeous scarf! Your DH is a keeper! Wishing you a very Happy Bday!



Thank you so much luckylove  [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]. Over the moon with tygertyger....hubby did good [emoji6]. 



hoot said:


> Loved reading this! Thanks for sharing and happy birthday!  This will be the start of scarf collecting for you!!  Your DH made a great choice!



Awwww thanks hoot! and thanks for letting me share [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8].  So wonderful to have such a great forum here at tpf to share our wonderful H and personal stories. And yep, I feel a collection coming....been busy reading all the threads about scarf collections [emoji4]


----------



## luxi_max

Just picked up a K32 Togo


----------



## ehy12

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3444977
> 
> Just picked up a K32 Togo


Aaaaahhhhh!!!! Love it!!!! Noir????

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luxi_max

ehy12 said:


> Aaaaahhhhh!!!! Love it!!!! Noir????
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks!  It is Noir.  I asked for Gris but I could not walk away from this baby so had to bring her home


----------



## hclubfan

LovEmAll said:


> Something small but very special.
> As some of you know, I got myself my very first H scarf this week for my birthday.  I wanted to get tygertyger but my boutique didn't have it so I got springs instead and I love it.  I think I may have found a new obsession...lol
> Anywho....in the process of figuring out which scarf I was going to get for my very first one, I showed my DH tygertyger to see if he liked it.  He said they are all pretty; but he is one of those guys who really doesn't see the differences....a scarf is a scarf to him so to speak.  Well...fast forward to today (my actual birthday)...I woke up to two little orange boxes.  What was in them?  Tygertyger and my very first clic clac.  He managed to go into H this week after I wasn't able to find tygertyger and ask for a scarf with a tiger on it.  He told me that the SA's response was "sir, which one?  We have over 30 scarfs with tigers". So DH and the SA he was working with spent quite a bit of time looking through the book until he saw the one I briefly showed him earlier.  He had the store bring it in and he picked it for my birthday.  I though it was the sweetest thing [emoji7].
> Thanks for letting my share my very special birthday presents from my very special DH [emoji253]
> View attachment 3444861




How sweet is your husband?!! Imagine the expression on his face when he was told there are 30 scarves with tigers on them (kind of like the expression I must have had on my face when my DH asked for a specific golf wedge for Christmas!). Enjoy your lovely birthday gifts!


----------



## ThierryH

LovEmAll said:


> Something small but very special.
> As some of you know, I got myself my very first H scarf this week for my birthday.  I wanted to get tygertyger but my boutique didn't have it so I got springs instead and I love it.  I think I may have found a new obsession...lol
> Anywho....in the process of figuring out which scarf I was going to get for my very first one, I showed my DH tygertyger to see if he liked it.  He said they are all pretty; but he is one of those guys who really doesn't see the differences....a scarf is a scarf to him so to speak.  Well...fast forward to today (my actual birthday)...I woke up to two little orange boxes.  What was in them?  Tygertyger and my very first clic clac.  He managed to go into H this week after I wasn't able to find tygertyger and ask for a scarf with a tiger on it.  He told me that the SA's response was "sir, which one?  We have over 30 scarfs with tigers". So DH and the SA he was working with spent quite a bit of time looking through the book until he saw the one I briefly showed him earlier.  He had the store bring it in and he picked it for my birthday.  I though it was the sweetest thing [emoji7].
> Thanks for letting my share my very special birthday presents from my very special DH [emoji253]
> View attachment 3444861



Happy birthday, dear LoveEmAll, and major congrats on your beautiful scarf and the bracelet, as well! This scarf will always be a special one as it's connected to such a sweet story! Enjoy and always wear it in best of health!


----------



## LovEmAll

ThierryH said:


> Happy birthday, dear LoveEmAll, and major congrats on your beautiful scarf and the bracelet, as well! This scarf will always be a special one as it's connected to such a sweet story! Enjoy and always wear it in best of health!



Thanks so much for your lovely wishes dear!  You are so sweet [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]They are very special indeed [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



hclubfan said:


> How sweet is your husband?!! Imagine the expression on his face when he was told there are 30 scarves with tigers on them (kind of like the expression I must have had on my face when my DH asked for a specific golf wedge for Christmas!). Enjoy your lovely birthday gifts!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].  So true!  He probably thought "scarf with a tiger, piece of cake!"  Poor thing.  Thank goodness for the lovely H SAs.  I hear you on the golf clubs!  I'm entirely clueless in that department [emoji87].  Thanks again dear hclubfan! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## cutiepi600

Here's my latest haul! 18 picotin bleu agate with pm rodeo and 24 Constance swift vert fonce. Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## ayc

cutiepi600 said:


> Here's my latest haul! 18 picotin bleu agate with pm rodeo and 24 Constance swift vert fonce. Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> View attachment 3445159
> View attachment 3445160



gorgeous!  congrats!


----------



## LovEmAll

cutiepi600 said:


> Here's my latest haul! 18 picotin bleu agate with pm rodeo and 24 Constance swift vert fonce. Thanks for letting me share!!!
> 
> View attachment 3445159
> View attachment 3445160



Stunning!  Congrats on those beauties [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hclubfan

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3444977
> 
> Just picked up a K32 Togo



Absolutely perfect!


----------



## atelierforward

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3444977
> 
> Just picked up a K32 Togo


Gorgeous color. So stunning!


----------



## ffy22

Lollipop15 said:


> Loving my first kelly in Etain.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3442750


Beautiful! Love Etain!


----------



## Lisab68

LovEmAll said:


> Something small but very special.
> As some of you know, I got myself my very first H scarf this week for my birthday.  I wanted to get tygertyger but my boutique didn't have it so I got springs instead and I love it.  I think I may have found a new obsession...lol
> Anywho....in the process of figuring out which scarf I was going to get for my very first one, I showed my DH tygertyger to see if he liked it.  He said they are all pretty; but he is one of those guys who really doesn't see the differences....a scarf is a scarf to him so to speak.  Well...fast forward to today (my actual birthday)...I woke up to two little orange boxes.  What was in them?  Tygertyger and my very first clic clac.  He managed to go into H this week after I wasn't able to find tygertyger and ask for a scarf with a tiger on it.  He told me that the SA's response was "sir, which one?  We have over 30 scarfs with tigers". So DH and the SA he was working with spent quite a bit of time looking through the book until he saw the one I briefly showed him earlier.  He had the store bring it in and he picked it for my birthday.  I though it was the sweetest thing [emoji7].
> Thanks for letting my share my very special birthday presents from my very special DH [emoji253]
> View attachment 3444861



Gorgeous and the sweetest story!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Lisab68 said:


> Gorgeous and the sweetest story!!



Thanks so much lisab68!  :: [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## TankerToad

LovEmAll said:


> Something small but very special.
> As some of you know, I got myself my very first H scarf this week for my birthday.  I wanted to get tygertyger but my boutique didn't have it so I got springs instead and I love it.  I think I may have found a new obsession...lol
> Anywho....in the process of figuring out which scarf I was going to get for my very first one, I showed my DH tygertyger to see if he liked it.  He said they are all pretty; but he is one of those guys who really doesn't see the differences....a scarf is a scarf to him so to speak.  Well...fast forward to today (my actual birthday)...I woke up to two little orange boxes.  What was in them?  Tygertyger and my very first clic clac.  He managed to go into H this week after I wasn't able to find tygertyger and ask for a scarf with a tiger on it.  He told me that the SA's response was "sir, which one?  We have over 30 scarfs with tigers". So DH and the SA he was working with spent quite a bit of time looking through the book until he saw the one I briefly showed him earlier.  He had the store bring it in and he picked it for my birthday.  I though it was the sweetest thing [emoji7].
> Thanks for letting my share my very special birthday presents from my very special DH [emoji253]
> View attachment 3444861



He's a keeper!
And happy birthday 
Gorgeous scarf!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

So happy, I just found the Frontaux et Cocardes silk scarf by Caty Latham! It's from 1968, so a true vintage, but I actually prefer vintage scarves. I love the pattern,  the color, the details...so very happy! It's our anniversery today, and my husband wanted me to get this a second anniversery gift as he saw how happy I was over finding it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 My DH also gave me this beautiful ring...very happy right now!!


----------



## LovEmAll

TankerToad said:


> He's a keeper!
> And happy birthday
> Gorgeous scarf!



Thank you so much tankertoad! Really appreciate your sweet comments and birthday wishes [emoji253][emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## temps

This belt! I've always wanted to have a matching belt with my Evelyne! [emoji16]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

temps said:


> This belt! I've always wanted to have a matching belt with my Evelyne! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3445583


Looks stunning! Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LovEmAll said:


> Something small but very special.
> As some of you know, I got myself my very first H scarf this week for my birthday.  I wanted to get tygertyger but my boutique didn't have it so I got springs instead and I love it.  I think I may have found a new obsession...lol
> Anywho....in the process of figuring out which scarf I was going to get for my very first one, I showed my DH tygertyger to see if he liked it.  He said they are all pretty; but he is one of those guys who really doesn't see the differences....a scarf is a scarf to him so to speak.  Well...fast forward to today (my actual birthday)...I woke up to two little orange boxes.  What was in them?  Tygertyger and my very first clic clac.  He managed to go into H this week after I wasn't able to find tygertyger and ask for a scarf with a tiger on it.  He told me that the SA's response was "sir, which one?  We have over 30 scarfs with tigers". So DH and the SA he was working with spent quite a bit of time looking through the book until he saw the one I briefly showed him earlier.  He had the store bring it in and he picked it for my birthday.  I though it was the sweetest thing [emoji7].
> Thanks for letting my share my very special birthday presents from my very special DH [emoji253]
> View attachment 3444861



Happy belated birthday, *LovEmAll* and major congratulations on your H loot! 
Oh to have a DH like that, he IS a keeper.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

temps said:


> This belt! I've always wanted to have a matching belt with my Evelyne! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3445583



Loving this outfit on you, *temps* ~ that belt and evie are perfection together!


----------



## atelierforward

temps said:


> This belt! I've always wanted to have a matching belt with my Evelyne! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3445583


Love this!


----------



## Nerja

LovEmAll said:


> Something small but very special.
> As some of you know, I got myself my very first H scarf this week for my birthday.  I wanted to get tygertyger but my boutique didn't have it so I got springs instead and I love it.  I think I may have found a new obsession...lol
> Anywho....in the process of figuring out which scarf I was going to get for my very first one, I showed my DH tygertyger to see if he liked it.  He said they are all pretty; but he is one of those guys who really doesn't see the differences....a scarf is a scarf to him so to speak.  Well...fast forward to today (my actual birthday)...I woke up to two little orange boxes.  What was in them?  Tygertyger and my very first clic clac.  He managed to go into H this week after I wasn't able to find tygertyger and ask for a scarf with a tiger on it.  He told me that the SA's response was "sir, which one?  We have over 30 scarfs with tigers". So DH and the SA he was working with spent quite a bit of time looking through the book until he saw the one I briefly showed him earlier.  He had the store bring it in and he picked it for my birthday.  I though it was the sweetest thing [emoji7].
> Thanks for letting my share my very special birthday presents from my very special DH [emoji253]
> View attachment 3444861


What a sweet husband!  Beautiful gifts from him on your day.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nerja

Norwegian Girl said:


> So happy, I just found the Frontaux et Cocardes silk scarf by Caty Latham! It's from 1968, so a true vintage, but I actually prefer vintage scarves. I love the pattern,  the color, the details...so very happy! It's our anniversery today, and my husband wanted me to get this a second anniversery gift as he saw how happy I was over finding it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445441
> View attachment 3445444
> View attachment 3445445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH also gave me this beautiful ring...very happy right now!!


What a great find!  The scarf is stunning and your new ring is beautiful!  Happy anniversary!


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Happy belated birthday, *LovEmAll* and major congratulations on your H loot!
> Oh to have a DH like that, he IS a keeper.





Nerja said:


> What a sweet husband!  Beautiful gifts from him on your day.  Happy Birthday!



Thanks so much VigeeLeBrun and Nerja and thanks for your sweet birthday wishes.  [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8].


----------



## Dipmai

LovEmAll said:


> Something small but very special.
> As some of you know, I got myself my very first H scarf this week for my birthday.  I wanted to get tygertyger but my boutique didn't have it so I got springs instead and I love it.  I think I may have found a new obsession...lol
> Anywho....in the process of figuring out which scarf I was going to get for my very first one, I showed my DH tygertyger to see if he liked it.  He said they are all pretty; but he is one of those guys who really doesn't see the differences....a scarf is a scarf to him so to speak.  Well...fast forward to today (my actual birthday)...I woke up to two little orange boxes.  What was in them?  Tygertyger and my very first clic clac.  He managed to go into H this week after I wasn't able to find tygertyger and ask for a scarf with a tiger on it.  He told me that the SA's response was "sir, which one?  We have over 30 scarfs with tigers". So DH and the SA he was working with spent quite a bit of time looking through the book until he saw the one I briefly showed him earlier.  He had the store bring it in and he picked it for my birthday.  I though it was the sweetest thing [emoji7].
> Thanks for letting my share my very special birthday presents from my very special DH [emoji253]
> View attachment 3444861



Happy Birthday! Your husband is so sweet. It takes a lot of effort for a man to do those things...lol!


----------



## Dipmai

temps said:


> This belt! I've always wanted to have a matching belt with my Evelyne! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3445583



Cute outfit!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Nerja said:


> What a great find!  The scarf is stunning and your new ring is beautiful!  Happy anniversary!


 Thank you! I love them both


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Norwegian Girl said:


> So happy, I just found the Frontaux et Cocardes silk scarf by Caty Latham! It's from 1968, so a true vintage, but I actually prefer vintage scarves. I love the pattern,  the color, the details...so very happy! It's our anniversery today, and my husband wanted me to get this a second anniversery gift as he saw how happy I was over finding it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445441
> View attachment 3445444
> View attachment 3445445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH also gave me this beautiful ring...very happy right now!!



Congratulations on both.  Especially the ring!!!  

Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Congratulations on both.  Especially the ring!!!
> 
> Happy Anniversary!!


 Thank you! I'm  over the moon


----------



## temps

atelierforward said:


> Love this!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Loving this outfit on you, *temps* ~ that belt and evie are perfection together!





Norwegian Girl said:


> Looks stunning! Congrats!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Icyss

Rose Sakura Bolide 27, Twilly & Rodeo[emoji7]


----------



## aimeng

Icyss said:


> Rose Sakura Bolide 27, Twilly & Rodeo[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446201



The twilly is made for this bag! They are perfect together!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Icyss said:


> Rose Sakura Bolide 27, Twilly & Rodeo[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446201


This is so beautiful. Rose Sakura is just too perfect.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Icyss said:


> Rose Sakura Bolide 27, Twilly & Rodeo[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446201


The whole ensemble for the Bolide just flows with perfection!!!


----------



## adguru

Icyss said:


> Rose Sakura Bolide 27, Twilly & Rodeo[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446201


Fabulous combo; congrats!


----------



## LovEmAll

Dipmai said:


> Happy Birthday! Your husband is so sweet. It takes a lot of effort for a man to do those things...lol!



Thanks so much dipmai! 



Icyss said:


> Rose Sakura Bolide 27, Twilly & Rodeo[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446201



Beautiful!  Congrats [emoji7]


Norwegian Girl said:


> So happy, I just found the Frontaux et Cocardes silk scarf by Caty Latham! It's from 1968, so a true vintage, but I actually prefer vintage scarves. I love the pattern,  the color, the details...so very happy! It's our anniversery today, and my husband wanted me to get this a second anniversery gift as he saw how happy I was over finding it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445441
> View attachment 3445444
> View attachment 3445445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH also gave me this beautiful ring...very happy right now!!


Happy anniversary dear and congrats on this beautiful scarf and ring [emoji173]️


----------



## mcpro

Visited 3 stores in Las Vegas and came home with this little orange box 









Perfect for summer


----------



## Icyss

aimeng said:


> The twilly is made for this bag! They are perfect together!!!



Thank you[emoji253]



NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is so beautiful. Rose Sakura is just too perfect.



Thank you[emoji253]



Israeli_Flava said:


> The whole ensemble for the Bolide just flows with perfection!!!



Thank you IF[emoji253]


Beautiful!  Congrats [emoji7]

Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## Hypershopper

Icyss said:


> Rose Sakura Bolide 27, Twilly & Rodeo[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446201



So cute!


----------



## Possum

These lovely twillies .. oh dear, sorry it's so big!!


----------



## aimeng

Possum said:


> These lovely twillies .. oh dear, sorry it's so big!!
> View attachment 3446889



The green/blue one is cute too! Here is mine! 




And your picture made me want one more!
And what is in the rectangle box?[emoji7]


----------



## snowbuns

Possum said:


> These lovely twillies .. oh dear, sorry it's so big!!
> View attachment 3446889



I am lost for words! 

Is that Jardin Anglais? Absolutely gorgeous! I have a scarf in J.A. but have never seen a twilly! My local H has a very small selection unfortunately, and I took pity on my husband when in Paris and spared him the wait - set me loose in scarf heaven and I'll remain there for all eternity. 

I have a weakness for anything with trees and woodland animals on it...such a beautiful twilly!


----------



## snowbuns

Another update in the life of a chronic Kelly addict 

This may well be the point where I should start googling for my local Hermes-a-holics Anonymous, but bear with me for a moment, because something absolutely cranking ancient came in the mail today. 

I present to you ...
Granny Bordeaux, with gold dentures 







And with her 28 cm girth she is in very good shape! 






Pre-1970. 
When she arrived, my husband said "Omg. Its older than me!" 






As you'd expect, she's French 






Back then, their clothes had Eclair zippers. 


Specs: Boxcalf leather in Bordeaux. Size 35. Doesn't have an extra loop for the strap next to the top handle - but the previous owner had one custom made later. The hardware is gold-coloured but I don't know if its actually gold. The strap has the little hallmark next to 'Hermès Paris" that marks a bag with gold hardware; but the actual hardware on the bag does not.  

Aged so, so gracefully. Not even a scuff on the corners (and I've seen 5-6 year old bags with very ugly corners!) 
Welcome to Prague, granny Bordeaux. I promise you'll like it.


----------



## Susie Tunes

snowbuns said:


> Another update in the life of a chronic Kelly addict
> 
> This may well be the point where I should start googling for my local Hermes-a-holics Anonymous, but bear with me for a moment, because something absolutely cranking ancient came in the mail today.
> 
> I present to you ...
> Granny Bordeaux, with gold dentures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with her 28 cm girth she is in very good shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-1970.
> When she arrived, my husband said "Omg. Its older than me!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you'd expect, she's French
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back then, their clothes had Eclair zippers.
> 
> 
> Specs: Boxcalf leather in Bordeaux. Size 35. Doesn't have an extra loop for the strap next to the top handle - but the previous owner had one custom made later. The hardware is gold-coloured but I don't know if its actually gold. The strap has the little hallmark next to 'Hermès Paris" that marks a bag with gold hardware; but the actual hardware on the bag does not.
> 
> Aged so, so gracefully. Not even a scuff on the corners (and I've seen 5-6 year old bags with very ugly corners!)
> Welcome to Prague, granny Bordeaux. I promise you'll like it.



Fabulous  -  I wonder what stories she could tell..


----------



## renet

New Negonda Bleu indigo GP with Quadrige lining & bleu lin rodeo. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tabbi001

renet said:


> New Negonda Bleu indigo GP with Quadrige lining & bleu lin rodeo. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3448075


Beautiful!


----------



## 3DCC

Some new shoes. Kool in navy/white/orange. I love these shoes! Very comfortable and they surprisingly made my legs look skinny.


But I have a dilemma... Was offered a bleu sapphire BOX medor with gold hardware.  Should I take it? It's absolutely beautiful.  Didn't think to take a pic of it. It's on hold for me... I'll be in so much trouble with DH. Told him I was only going to get something small and of course when you are trying to be good, it floods over at Hermes with irresistible things.


----------



## periogirl28

3DCC said:


> Some new shoes. Kool in navy/white/orange. I love these shoes! Very comfortable and they surprisingly made my legs look skinny.
> View attachment 3448077
> 
> But I have a dilemma... Was offered a bleu sapphire BOX medor with gold hardware.  Should I take it? It's absolutely beautiful.  Didn't think to take a pic of it. It's on hold for me... I'll be in so much trouble with DH. Told him I was only going to get something small and of course when you are trying to be good, it floods over at Hermes with irresistible things.



If you aren't going to get into TOO much trouble with DH and the Medor specs are ALL great for you, I suggest you get it bec Saphir Box doesn't turn up every day.


----------



## Tall1Grl

3DCC said:


> Some new shoes. Kool in navy/white/orange. I love these shoes! Very comfortable and they surprisingly made my legs look skinny.
> View attachment 3448077
> 
> But I have a dilemma... Was offered a bleu sapphire BOX medor with gold hardware.  Should I take it? It's absolutely beautiful.  Didn't think to take a pic of it. It's on hold for me... I'll be in so much trouble with DH. Told him I was only going to get something small and of course when you are trying to be good, it floods over at Hermes with irresistible things.


Those look very cool! 
I agree with periogirl in that if you see it get it  _but_ if you're not really in the market for a clutch..


----------



## Possum

snowbuns said:


> I am lost for words!
> 
> Is that Jardin Anglais? Absolutely gorgeous! I have a scarf in J.A. but have never seen a twilly! My local H has a very small selection unfortunately, and I took pity on my husband when in Paris and spared him the wait - set me loose in scarf heaven and I'll remain there for all eternity.
> 
> I have a weakness for anything with trees and woodland animals on it...such a beautiful twilly!


Thankyou @snowbuns! Yes, the twillies are J.A. and they are only just hitting the stores now, so you may be able to find them. All the colourways are beautiful. I'm sure you will find one that is perfect for your new Kelly


----------



## renet

tabbi001 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## renet

3DCC said:


> Some new shoes. Kool in navy/white/orange. I love these shoes! Very comfortable and they surprisingly made my legs look skinny.
> View attachment 3448077
> 
> But I have a dilemma... Was offered a bleu sapphire BOX medor with gold hardware.  Should I take it? It's absolutely beautiful.  Didn't think to take a pic of it. It's on hold for me... I'll be in so much trouble with DH. Told him I was only going to get something small and of course when you are trying to be good, it floods over at Hermes with irresistible things.



Nice shoe! Enjoy!


----------



## 3DCC

periogirl28 said:


> If you aren't going to get into TOO much trouble with DH and the Medor specs are ALL great for you, I suggest you get it bec Saphir Box doesn't turn up every day.





Tall1Grl said:


> Those look very cool!
> I agree with periogirl in that if you see it get it  _but_ if you're not really in the market for a clutch..



Thanks ladies! That was what I wanted to hear. I absolutely love BS and medors are my fav clutch, except for KP. But I love anything that is very rare to find, so with that being said... SOLD!


----------



## 3DCC

renet said:


> Nice shoe! Enjoy!



Thank you! I have been enjoying them so far...


----------



## Tall1Grl

3DCC said:


> Thanks ladies! That was what I wanted to hear. I absolutely love BS and medors are my fav clutch, except for KP. But I love anything that is very rare to find, so with that being said... SOLD!


Yay! Cant wait to see it i hope you post a pic!!


----------



## Lisab68

temps said:


> This belt! I've always wanted to have a matching belt with my Evelyne! [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3445583



This whole look is fantastic!!!!


----------



## renet

Sorry, the lining is not Quadrige. Is Manufacture de Boucleries.  I was mistaken as I asked for Quadrige. [emoji5]



renet said:


> New Negonda Bleu indigo GP with Quadrige lining & bleu lin rodeo. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3448075


----------



## LT bag lady

renet said:


> Sorry, the lining is not Quadrige. Is Manufacture de Boucleries.  I was mistaken as I asked for Quadrige. [emoji5]



Love this Garden Party!!! Enjoy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## renet

LT bag lady said:


> Love this Garden Party!!! Enjoy! Thanks for sharing!



Thank you, LT! [emoji6]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

So happy! My new "Frontaux et Cocardes "  just arrived!! Had to try it on at one and I love it! The pattern, the colors....I just love having the blues! Paired this bea utiful scarf with navy my blue jacket, pants and a white top


----------



## Susie Tunes

Hi there, I bought this very simple piece a little while ago and wasn't going to post it to TPF but it's proven to be quite useful. 
The Bazar pouch PM size in Bleu Nuit Togo with PHW. 
It works as a daytime clutch that holds the essentials or inside a bag as a catch-all for various bits and pieces. I've already asked my SA to track down another one in the new A/W colours (because the H trip never ends  )


----------



## purplepoodles

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi there, I bought this very simple piece a little while ago and wasn't going to post it to TPF but it's proven to be quite useful.
> The Bazar pouch PM size in Bleu Nuit Togo with PHW.
> It works as a daytime clutch that holds the essentials or inside a bag as a catch-all for various bits and pieces. I've already asked my SA to track down another one in the new A/W colours (because the H trip never ends  )
> 
> View attachment 3449138



Looks great and so useful too!


----------



## W1Luxury

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi there, I bought this very simple piece a little while ago and wasn't going to post it to TPF but it's proven to be quite useful.
> The Bazar pouch PM size in Bleu Nuit Togo with PHW.
> It works as a daytime clutch that holds the essentials or inside a bag as a catch-all for various bits and pieces. I've already asked my SA to track down another one in the new A/W colours (because the H trip never ends  )
> 
> View attachment 3449138


I have this exact same one, LOVE it.


----------



## HGT

Have been craving for Rough H anything for a while!  Luckily there is a Kelly Dog at my store!  Woohoo!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Today I got a Jige clutch, my first scarf, and a Kelly belt. I will post pics later.


----------



## Frivole88

Jige elan clutch in glycine color.


----------



## LovEmAll

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi there, I bought this very simple piece a little while ago and wasn't going to post it to TPF but it's proven to be quite useful.
> The Bazar pouch PM size in Bleu Nuit Togo with PHW.
> It works as a daytime clutch that holds the essentials or inside a bag as a catch-all for various bits and pieces. I've already asked my SA to track down another one in the new A/W colours (because the H trip never ends  )
> 
> View attachment 3449138



Lovely!  What size is it?




HGT said:


> Have been craving for Rough H anything for a while!  Luckily there is a Kelly Dog at my store!  Woohoo!
> View attachment 3449392



So pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Congrats 


kristinlorraine said:


> Jige elan clutch in glycine color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449456



Love this jige in glycine....so beautiful [emoji179][emoji175][emoji179]


----------



## LovEmAll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Today I got a Jige clutch, my first scarf, and a Kelly belt. I will post pics later.



Congrats Nikki!!!! Can't wait to see [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hopiko

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Here ya go!


The bag is gorgeous!  Hope you got a wonderful wine to go with it!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My recents, thanks for letting me share ladies. Jige Clutch, Kelly Belt, and Scarf.


----------



## sanmi

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My recents, thanks for letting me share ladies.




Nice collection.. I love the wallet


----------



## renet

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My recents, thanks for letting me share ladies.



Great collections!  [emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kristinlorraine said:


> Jige elan clutch in glycine color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449456



Love it!!!


----------



## atelierforward

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My recents, thanks for letting me share ladies. Jige Clutch, Kelly Belt, and Scarf.


Perfection!! Love the Jige


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

atelierforward said:


> Perfection!! Love the Jige


Thanks! I love it too!


----------



## LovEmAll

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My recents, thanks for letting me share ladies. Jige Clutch, Kelly Belt, and Scarf.



Congrats my dear! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats my dear! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks!


----------



## shiba

Found a vintage Vespa PM in toile and what appears to be fauve barenia in near perfect condition. As much as the toggle closure takes away space and the strap not being adjustable/removable are cons to the design, I really love it. It is the lightest bag and the thinner strap sits perfectly on me.  Amazing for casual wear.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hopiko said:


> The bag is gorgeous!  Hope you got a wonderful wine to go with it!


I did indeed.


----------



## Susie Tunes

LovEmAll said:


> Lovely!  What size is it?
> 
> Hi, the PM is 26 x 19cm. The next size up, the MM, is 31 x 23cm - also tempting.


----------



## Susie Tunes

shiba said:


> Found a vintage Vespa PM in toile and what appears to be fauve barenia in near perfect condition. As much as the toggle closure takes away space and the strap not being adjustable/removable are cons to the design, I really love it. It is the lightest bag and the thinner strap sits perfectly on me.  Amazing for casual wear.


 
Love the Vespa - wish H would produce that design again. Enjoy yours


----------



## tabbi001

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My recents, thanks for letting me share ladies. Jige Clutch, Kelly Belt, and Scarf.


Beautiful! Love everything! If you don't mind, what scarf is this? It looks lovely


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tabbi001 said:


> Beautiful! Love everything! If you don't mind, what scarf is this? It looks lovely


I will look at the name and quote you when I get home, just saw your post this morning. I saw in the window a while ago and loved it.


----------



## Frivole88

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love it!!!


thanks dear! your jige is a beauty too. may i know what color is it?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

kristinlorraine said:


> thanks dear! your jige is a beauty too. may i know what color is it?


It is Vermillion.


----------



## doloresmia

Mini roulis!


----------



## LT bag lady

doloresmia said:


> Mini roulis!
> 
> View attachment 3450588



Gorgeous!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## lovetheduns

aimeng said:


> The green/blue one is cute too! Here is mine!
> View attachment 3446932
> 
> View attachment 3446933
> 
> And your picture made me want one more!
> And what is in the rectangle box?[emoji7]



I got the same twilly to use on my Calvert and turquoise double sens. I loved the little deer on it.


----------



## Evita98

I brought a clutch!
I love this color(blue Izmir)


----------



## Yoshi1296

I finally got my first Barenia piece! Envelope MM!! Super excited to see this leather age beautifully.


----------



## renet

Yoshi1296 said:


> I finally got my first Barenia piece! Envelope MM!! Super excited to see this leather age beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450649
> View attachment 3450650



This is so beautiful especially with the contrasting stitches!  Can this be used for namecards?


----------



## Yoshi1296

renet said:


> This is so beautiful especially with the contrasting stitches!  Can this be used for namecards?



Thanks! It totally can! It is big enough to fit folded cash, cards and coins too! This is the MM size.


----------



## renet

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks! It totally can! It is big enough to fit folded cash, cards and coins too! This is the MM size.



Very beautiful! Shall check with my SA. [emoji38]
Thank you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

renet said:


> Very beautiful! Shall check with my SA. [emoji38]
> Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kristinlorraine said:


> Jige elan clutch in glycine color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449456


Omg this color is super stunning in swift!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## atelierforward

doloresmia said:


> Mini roulis!
> 
> View attachment 3450588


Love this! SO buttery.


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> Mini roulis!
> 
> View attachment 3450588



Absolutely delicious 
This bag is a dream 
Congrats, my friend!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Yoshi1296 said:


> I finally got my first Barenia piece! Envelope MM!! Super excited to see this leather age beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450649
> View attachment 3450650



*Yoshi*, your new Barenia Envelope MM is simply gorgeous, congrats and I will ask my SA about this too.


----------



## Baglover121

Kelly pochette noir gator


----------



## Yoshi1296

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Yoshi*, your new Barenia Envelope MM is simply gorgeous, congrats and I will ask my SA about this too.



Thanks!! They had it in the PM and the GM as well. GM could be used as a tiny clutch since it can fit a phone. But I like MM size because it can fit in a pocket nicely.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:

SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW






My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW





A tri-colored Carmen keychain


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Baglover121 said:


> Kelly pochette noir gator
> View attachment 3450975



Congrats, *Baglover* ~ one of my dream H bags!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Baglover121 said:


> Kelly pochette noir gator
> View attachment 3450975





VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain



Brilliant purchases guys! Congrats!!


----------



## hclubfan

Baglover121 said:


> Kelly pochette noir gator
> View attachment 3450975


Incredibly beautiful bag!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

doloresmia said:


> Mini roulis!
> 
> View attachment 3450588



This is my dream bag!!


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain



Oh my LORD Vigee....gorgeous!!!!! I would love to see more pics of your SO!! You had me at noir chèvre!! Love the CDCs too


----------



## ehy12

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain


So special!! Beautiful! Congrats!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## renet

Congrats!  Beautiful SO, with cherve and RS contrasting stitches + interior. Great combi. Enjoy the newest hauls!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain




This is a lovely pouch! Elegant! Congratulations!


Baglover121 said:


> Kelly pochette noir gator
> View attachment 3450975


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain



Amazing haul dear Vigee, love every purchase [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Major congrats on these stunning pieces, some are on my wishlist.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain



Wow! That's the best kind of downpour!!  Please tell me there's a thread dedicated to your SO. I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain



Oh wowza!! Love them all!! Congratulations on your SO arrival [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## sbelle

doloresmia said:


> Mini roulis!
> 
> View attachment 3450588



I love the mini roulis!  Lucky you!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Baglover121 said:


> Kelly pochette noir gator
> View attachment 3450975



Beautiful


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain



Amazing new addition to your H family!! Love these carefully selected pieces! Congrats Vigee![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji106][emoji257][emoji257]


----------



## cremel

Baglover121 said:


> Kelly pochette noir gator
> View attachment 3450975



Stunning!!


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain


 
I love everything including that fabulous Carmen, what an _amazing_ haul, congratulations, fabulous


----------



## caduceus

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain


Congratulations on these lovely items! The SO Noir chèvre is just jaw dropping


----------



## 3DCC

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain



Congrats on your purchases! Your CDCs are gorgeous and your SO sounds divine! May I request an inside pic? Great selection on interior and exterior colors!


----------



## CNYC

*Les Confessions...*


----------



## doloresmia

LT bag lady said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Enjoy!!





TankerToad said:


> Absolutely delicious
> This bag is a dream
> Congrats, my friend!



Thank you! She is adorable


----------



## lanit

doloresmia said:


> Mini roulis!
> 
> View attachment 3450588


Oh my, congrats dear! What is the color and leather please? Have been waiting for theses to show up all year!


----------



## doloresmia

lanit said:


> Oh my, congrats dear! What is the color and leather please? Have been waiting for theses to show up all year!



Thank you! She is sable in veau sombrero... Very silky smooth hand

Anything with contrast stitching gets me


----------



## Love_Couture

Baglover121 said:


> Kelly pochette noir gator
> View attachment 3450975



OMG! So beautiful. Congratulations! [emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

Recent scarf purchase. [emoji3]


----------



## cremel

Other H loots:[emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





The rodeo is not exactly my purchase. It's a gift from DH. The Constance: 24, Etain gray, swift, gold HW.


----------



## Coolz

I start to like ghw gradually. My first 2 cdc in ghw.


----------



## renet

cremel said:


> Other H loots:[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451390
> View attachment 3451391
> View attachment 3451392
> 
> The rodeo is not exactly my purchase. It's a gift from DH. The Constance: 24, Etain gray, swift, gold HW.



Rodeo and Constance are both so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ayc

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain




omg! gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## cremel

This one was purchased two months back and I already took her out several times. Black Togo, gold HW, 30B.


----------



## cremel

renet said:


> Rodeo and Constance are both so beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Awongyy

Just sharing the first Hermes purchase in my life: a Picotin MM in Rouge Casaque followed by a tri colored Carmen! Not regretting it at all!


----------



## tabbi001

My new horsies!


----------



## Baglover121

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain



 gorgeous B, [emoji7]


----------



## TankerToad

cremel said:


> Recent scarf purchase. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3451380
> View attachment 3451381
> View attachment 3451382
> View attachment 3451383
> View attachment 3451384
> View attachment 3451385
> View attachment 3451386
> View attachment 3451387
> View attachment 3451388
> View attachment 3451389



Wow 
You tore it up!!
We are twins on the 3 90cm silks and cousins on the Constance 
You have great taste [emoji6]


----------



## hclubfan

Awongyy said:


> Just sharing the first Hermes purchase in my life: a Picotin MM in Rouge Casaque followed by a tri colored Carmen! Not regretting it at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451507


Fabulous first H purchases, and in such a classic color!


----------



## Awongyy

[emoji7]


----------



## Awongyy

Awongyy said:


> [emoji7]


----------



## cremel

TankerToad said:


> Wow
> You tore it up!!
> We are twins on the 3 90cm silks and cousins on the Constance
> You have great taste [emoji6]



Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## cremel

Awongyy said:


> Just sharing the first Hermes purchase in my life: a Picotin MM in Rouge Casaque followed by a tri colored Carmen! Not regretting it at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451507



Great color!


----------



## adguru

doloresmia said:


> Thank you! She is sable in veau sombrero... Very silky smooth hand
> 
> Anything with contrast stitching gets me


Love the roulis! And contrast stitching is my downfall too


----------



## ChaneLisette

My first Constance 24 in black swift. ❤️


----------



## cremel

ChaneLisette said:


> View attachment 3451961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Constance 24 in black swift. [emoji173]️



Very lovely !


----------



## ChaneLisette

cremel said:


> Very lovely !



Thank you so much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ChaneLisette said:


> View attachment 3451961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Constance 24 in black swift. ❤️


Ahhhhh so pretty!!! Still waiting on my first constance 24! Would love this combo! !! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cremel said:


> Recent scarf purchase. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3451380
> View attachment 3451381
> View attachment 3451382
> View attachment 3451383
> View attachment 3451384
> View attachment 3451385
> View attachment 3451386
> View attachment 3451387
> View attachment 3451388
> View attachment 3451389


Great assortment of cute kitties!!! Rawr!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cremel said:


> This one was purchased two months back and I already took her out several times. Black Togo, gold HW, 30B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451452


The ultimate black bag


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tabbi001 said:


> My new horsies!


OP rodeo is def one of my favorites!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Awongyy said:


> Just sharing the first Hermes purchase in my life: a Picotin MM in Rouge Casaque followed by a tri colored Carmen! Not regretting it at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451507


Nothing to regret here doll!!! RC is the best red ever!!! Best carmen too!!! Tricolor sukura is amazing!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Baglover121 said:


> Kelly pochette noir gator
> View attachment 3450975


Omg loooooovel!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain


Holy Moses Vigs! In so happy for you and I hope u post more pics of your SO!!!! Need to see more like pronto!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses Vigs! In so happy for you and I hope u post more pics of your SO!!!! Need to see more like pronto!



Thanks, *IF*, tomorrow I will take pics of the interior, rose sakura ~ it is so pretty with the noir chèvre!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cremel said:


> Other H loots:[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451390
> View attachment 3451391
> View attachment 3451392
> 
> The rodeo is not exactly my purchase. It's a gift from DH. The Constance: 24, Etain gray, swift, gold HW.


Wow all the c24 is making me hopeful! !! Etain looks beautiful in swift with ghw!  Congtats! !! I guess new colors of rodeo are released now... What r the colors on this one?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *IF*, tomorrow I will take pics of the interior, rose sakura ~ it is so pretty with the noir chèvre!


Omg I know its tdf!!!! I can't wait to see the details! !!!


----------



## Love_Couture

cremel said:


> This one was purchased two months back and I already took her out several times. Black Togo, gold HW, 30B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451452



My dream bag! Congratulations!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## ChaneLisette

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhhhh so pretty!!! Still waiting on my first constance 24! Would love this combo! !! Congrats!!!!!


Thank you IF! It is definitely a classic combination and great bag.


----------



## rhm

Wow looks like people are picking up Constance left and right! 

But where is mine???..........


----------



## kikipearl

So happy to see everyone's H treasure on this forum.  I'm also being hopeful for a constance 24 or Elan.  Here are some goodies I picked up while going on a Pokemon hunt w/ my DD...


----------



## Lisab68

cremel said:


> Other H loots:[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451390
> View attachment 3451391
> View attachment 3451392
> 
> The rodeo is not exactly my purchase. It's a gift from DH. The Constance: 24, Etain gray, swift, gold HW.



OMG. That Constance is a dream!!  You are soooo lucky!!


----------



## renet

kikipearl said:


> So happy to see everyone's H treasure on this forum.  I'm also being hopeful for a constance 24 or Elan.  Here are some goodies I picked up while going on a Pokemon hunt w/ my DD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452334
> View attachment 3452336
> View attachment 3452337



Love the jige and rodeos!  Enjoy.


----------



## jpezmom

kikipearl said:


> So happy to see everyone's H treasure on this forum.  I'm also being hopeful for a constance 24 or Elan.  Here are some goodies I picked up while going on a Pokemon hunt w/ my DD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452334
> View attachment 3452336
> View attachment 3452337


The Jige is stunning - what color is it?  What a fun Pokemon adventure to discover H goodies.  Congrats!


----------



## cremel

Lisab68 said:


> OMG. That Constance is a dream!!  You are soooo lucky!!



Thank you! The best part is that this was from Paris. Something my DH picked up during his trip. It only cost 6400 euros.


----------



## cremel

rhm said:


> Wow looks like people are picking up Constance left and right!
> 
> But where is mine???..........



Soon soon[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Love_Couture said:


> My dream bag! Congratulations!!! [emoji173]️



Thank you. It's one of my favorites! Classic and goes with everything.


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow all the c24 is making me hopeful! !! Etain looks beautiful in swift with ghw!  Congtats! !! I guess new colors of rodeo are released now... What r the colors on this one?



I need to find the exact color code for this rodeo. I have not got to see the receipt!


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> Great assortment of cute kitties!!! Rawr!



Thank you. I probably have too many cats scarves now but I really love these designs. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## prepster

Awongyy said:


> Just sharing the first Hermes purchase in my life: a Picotin MM in Rouge Casaque followed by a tri colored Carmen! Not regretting it at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451507



Great choice!  Beautiful colors and a super useful, fun bag!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ChaneLisette said:


> View attachment 3451961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Constance 24 in black swift. ❤️


So Gorgeous. Congrats on this rare beauty.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Awongyy said:


> Just sharing the first Hermes purchase in my life: a Picotin MM in Rouge Casaque followed by a tri colored Carmen! Not regretting it at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451507


So pretty. Picton is the cutest.


----------



## barkcheejai

My last purchase


----------



## replayii

kikipearl said:


> So happy to see everyone's H treasure on this forum.  I'm also being hopeful for a constance 24 or Elan.  Here are some goodies I picked up while going on a Pokemon hunt w/ my DD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452334
> View attachment 3452336
> View attachment 3452337



Congratulations!

May I know what's the color of your jige?


----------



## 3DCC

barkcheejai said:


> View attachment 3452668
> 
> 
> My last purchase



Gorgeous! That is one stunning piece!


----------



## kikipearl

replayii said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> May I know what's the color of your jige?


It's Rouge H


----------



## kikipearl

jpezmom said:


> The Jige is stunning - what color is it?  What a fun Pokemon adventure to discover H goodies.  Congrats!


It's Rouge H


----------



## ChaneLisette

NikkisABagGirl said:


> So Gorgeous. Congrats on this rare beauty.


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## kikipearl

renet said:


> Love the jige and rodeos!  Enjoy.


Thanks!  I'm very new to TPF and this is such a wonderful place to share our H goodies w/o being judged


----------



## kikipearl

ChaneLisette said:


> View attachment 3451961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Constance 24 in black swift. ❤️


Stunning!


----------



## kikipearl

barkcheejai said:


> View attachment 3452668
> 
> 
> My last purchase


It's so beautiful...!


----------



## LovEmAll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain



Beautiful!  Huge congrats.  Can you kindly post more pics of your SO?  I just love love love that combo ::dreamy::  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

kikipearl said:


> So happy to see everyone's H treasure on this forum.  I'm also being hopeful for a constance 24 or Elan.  Here are some goodies I picked up while going on a Pokemon hunt w/ my DD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452334
> View attachment 3452336
> View attachment 3452337





barkcheejai said:


> View attachment 3452668
> 
> 
> My last purchase



What gorgeous jijges!  Congrats to you both [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cremel

Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	







I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.  

The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Oh my gosh, you've had quite a month, Cremel. So many incredible additions. You had me with the scarves but the Constance and an ostrich B? Congratulations! I really love your style.


----------



## ayc

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110
> 
> 
> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> 
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.



omg your ostrich B is gorgeous!  congrats!


----------



## cremel

LittleMsMelody said:


> Oh my gosh, you've had quite a month, Cremel. So many incredible additions. You had me with the scarves but the Constance and an ostrich B? Congratulations! I really love your style.



My dear thank you very much. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️The scarves and the black B30 were purchased during the past several months and I only had time to photo and share them this week. I love blue so this blue paradise wallet is going to be my day to day wallet, yay!


----------



## cremel

ayc said:


> omg your ostrich B is gorgeous!  congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Tall1Grl

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110





cremel said:


> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> 
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.


A-MAZING!


----------



## Tall1Grl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain


I love your rainy days!! Congrats on all your H goodies! Honoured to be a twin on the tri carmen


----------



## scarf1

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110
> 
> 
> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> 
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110
> 
> 
> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> 
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.


Holy Moses that's a stunning birdie!!! What shade of red is it? So amazing dear!!!


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110
> 
> 
> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> 
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.





Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!



I love your bags girls!!! Congratulations


----------



## hclubfan

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110
> 
> 
> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> 
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.



Stunning birkin!!! Such a beautiful red, and I love silkin wallets


----------



## catsinthebag

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!



What an elegant, perfect shade of gray! Congrats on this gorgeous bag!


----------



## hclubfan

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!



Oh that is one beeeutiful Kelly IF!! Love the color (and how perfect is that match with your H blankie?!). It must have been so much fun picking her up with the tpf gang there to cheer you on!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!



:: gets me every time [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Congrats again dear!


----------



## TenaciousB

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!



Congrats IF! Love the Gris moutte shade of grey. Can you introduce me to your magician too lol.


----------



## hopiko

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain


It pours indeed! What a storm!!!! Gorgeous new B, CDCs, Carmen!  Love noir chèvre B!  Congrats, Vig!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!


Stunning!!! What a sweet gray lady!  Pure beauty!  Congrats, so happy for you! Such fun to land this kind of surprise!


----------



## _pinkcow

This was a spontaneous purchase when I dropped into the Madison Ave store today. [emoji7] I'm still in shock.


----------



## renet

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3453218
> 
> This was a spontaneous purchase when I dropped into the Madison Ave store today. [emoji7] I'm still in shock.



Pretty Constance in swift ghw?
Congrats, girl!  Enjoy carrying to the max! [emoji7][emoji322]


----------



## _pinkcow

renet said:


> Pretty Constance in swift ghw?
> Congrats, girl!  Enjoy carrying to the max! [emoji7][emoji322]



Thanks! I will definitely carry it well. [emoji5]


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!



Beautiful piece! Congrats!


----------



## cremel

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses that's a stunning birdie!!! What shade of red is it? So amazing dear!!!



It's rouge VIF.  Thank you!


----------



## cremel

Tall1Grl said:


> ​A-MAZING!



Thank you!


----------



## cremel

hclubfan said:


> Stunning birkin!!! Such a beautiful red, and I love silkin wallets



Thank you!


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> I love your bags girls!!! Congratulations



Thank you Tabbi. [emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

scarf1 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you dear!


----------



## _pinkcow

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110
> 
> 
> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> 
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.



Omg. My friend bought an identical one today. Is this also from Madison? Congrats!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!


 Congratulations! Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Love_Couture

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!



Beautiful k and cute rodeo. Congratulations to all your H additions! [emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!



Congrats dear. She's adorable. Thanks for sharing photos. Carry her in good health. As for me, I must repeat "I don't do rodeos. I don't do rodeos." They are adorable.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats dear. She's adorable. Thanks for sharing photos. Carry her in good health. As for me, I must repeat "I don't do rodeos. I don't do rodeos." They are adorable.


I'm giving it 1 month... and then you will start looking for a rodeo for your bags!!!


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110
> 
> 
> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> 
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.


I can't get over your birdie!!! And the rodeo!!! I want a birdie B!!!! Wahhh it's so beautiful in red it's giving me sleepless nights! Congrats again


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> I'm giving it 1 month... and then you will start looking for a rodeo for your bags!!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ann PM

My first constance! im so excited!


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!


Soooo beautiful.......This is the exact bag I am looking for......Going to the boutique today to remind them.....Love, love, love.  Use her well......


----------



## Tall1Grl

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!


What a beautiful dove gray! Congratulations!


----------



## Tall1Grl

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3453218
> 
> This was a spontaneous purchase when I dropped into the Madison Ave store today. [emoji7] I'm still in shock.





Ann PM said:


> My first constance! im so excited!


Beautiful C's!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cremel said:


> Recent scarf purchase. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3451380
> View attachment 3451381
> View attachment 3451382
> View attachment 3451383
> View attachment 3451384
> View attachment 3451385
> View attachment 3451386
> View attachment 3451387
> View attachment 3451388
> View attachment 3451389



Love ALL of your new H loot, especially Les Leopards 90cm silk ~ one of my very favorite designs, *cremel*!


----------



## hclubfan

Ann PM said:


> My first constance! im so excited!



Gorgeous!! Is it etoupe? Congratulations!


----------



## Ann PM

thanks! yeah, it's a 24 etoupe


hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous!! Is it etoupe? Congratulations!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!


She is the most adorable ever! Just the best gray! Major Congrats.


----------



## Bella2015

kikipearl said:


> So happy to see everyone's H treasure on this forum.  I'm also being hopeful for a constance 24 or Elan.  Here are some goodies I picked up while going on a Pokemon hunt w/ my DD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452334
> View attachment 3452336
> View attachment 3452337



Best Pokemon find yet [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## victoria2014

barkcheejai said:


> View attachment 3452668
> 
> 
> My last purchase
> Gorgeous jige[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> I'm giving it 1 month... and then you will start looking for a rodeo for your bags!!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lollipop15

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!



Hi, congrats! Your new kelly is sooo pretty! [emoji7] love the little ponies too.


----------



## Babibilee




----------



## Blushingnude

black kelly pochette!! it's so cute!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Blushingnude said:


> black kelly pochette!! it's so cute!




Lovely - presume it's Swift? I have this exact combo on the way (hopefully soon)


----------



## Love_Couture

Blushingnude said:


> black kelly pochette!! it's so cute!


It is indeed very cute! Congratulations to your newly H addition!!!


----------



## shyla14

My evelyn tpm in bouganvillea


----------



## Love_Couture

Love TPM... very cute and practical.  Thank you very much for sharing. 


shyla14 said:


> My evelyn tpm in bouganvillea


----------



## cinderbellas

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110
> 
> 
> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> 
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.




Beautiful!!  Congrats, and thank you for sharing.


----------



## cinderbellas

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!




This is GORGEOUS!!  I've been wondering about this color.  Thank you for sharing.  It looks great with your blanket as a backdrop too.  Congrats!!


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!



Your bag is beautiful !
Looks like a great match with phw (which I prefer, especially this pic[emoji8])
Enjoy her!  
Curious to know your your thoughts about the  hw


----------



## renet

Congratulations ladies to all your lastest H additions!  [emoji106]



Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!





Ann PM said:


> My first constance! im so excited!





Blushingnude said:


> black kelly pochette!! it's so cute!





shyla14 said:


> My evelyn tpm in bouganvillea


----------



## renet

Babibilee said:


> View attachment 3453539


Lovely bolide!  [emoji178]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keren16 said:


> Your bag is beautiful !
> Looks like a great match with phw (which I prefer, especially this pic[emoji8])
> Enjoy her!
> Curious to know your your thoughts about the  hw


Yea darling I actually requested phw for this color!!! It is my first bag in phw and I have absolutely no complaints and I'm still in shock I have her!! Complete surprise to receive this offer! This gray is perfect mid-toned gray (on the lighter side of mid) and has no undertones to my eye. Perfect gray. And a cool tones color so the phw really is ideal. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cinderbellas said:


> This is GORGEOUS!!  I've been wondering about this color.  Thank you for sharing.  It looks great with your blanket as a backdrop too.  Congrats!!


Thank you dear. I was only trying to talk a good pic so I used the pillows as backdrop hahahahah
Looooovw this color! Highly recommend!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Babibilee said:


> View attachment 3453539


Holy Moses!!!! This whole thing just made me squeal!!! ❤️❤️❤️ Love!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blushingnude said:


> black kelly pochette!! it's so cute!


Mmmm yes!!! Love this!! ✔️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

shyla14 said:


> My evelyn tpm in bouganvillea


Ohhh v nice! Didn't know bouggie was current color! Love it!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ann PM said:


> My first constance! im so excited!


Oh yes! Next on my hit list!!!! Gorgy dear!


----------



## ShadowComet

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!


Wow! Beautiful Kelly ! K28 is on my wish list


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhh v nice! Didn't know bouggie was current color! Love it!!!


The bouggie??? How funny!  I clearly am behind.  I have lots to learn.  I wonder if they make a birdie bouggie?(ostrich)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes24Fbg said:


> The bouggie??? How funny!  I clearly am behind.  I have lots to learn.  I wonder if they make a birdie bouggie?(ostrich)


I shortened the color name bougainvillea to bouggie. Hahahahaha yes, I'm sure h makes bouggie in ostrich darling!! Love this color!!!


----------



## _pinkcow

shyla14 said:


> My evelyn tpm in bouganvillea



Oh my gosh! She's so cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

_pinkcow said:


> Omg. My friend bought an identical one today. Is this also from Madison? Congrats!!!


What a glorious bag.  I am speechless.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ShadowComet said:


> Wow! Beautiful Kelly ! K28 is on my wish list


Thank  you dear!!! Highly recommend k28! Best size for me for sure!!!

Thank you everyone for your amazing comment on my new Kelly!!! For some reason my laptop won't open tpf so I'm stuck on my phone and multiquote is just not an option


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

I have a Bleu Iris B30.  I have almost fallen out of love with it since I saw the Bouggie Birdie.


----------



## Keren16

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank  you dear!!! Highly recommend k28! Best size for me for sure!!!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your amazing comment on my new Kelly!!! For some reason my laptop won't open tpf so I'm stuck on my phone and multiquote is just not an option



You are the BEST[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji173]️
Love your style, love your thoughts, love your posts!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keren16 said:


> You are the BEST[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji173]️
> Love your style, love your thoughts, love your posts!!!


Thank u sweety! !! Xoxox
I will post more pics once I take my new k out on the town


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!


Israeli_Flava,
This dove is a lovey dovey, for sure!!! She is so beautiful!!! I love how you dressed her up, too!! Congrats on your new ponies! Your blue and white one will be magical on your dove!  CONGRATS, SWEET GAL!


----------



## Lisab68

Ann PM said:


> My first constance! im so excited!



Another gorgeous Constance!!  How are all you ladies scoring these bags?!


----------



## nhoness

Been wanting a compact Bearn and didn't like any of the colors until.... My first Hermes exotic piece. Hello, to my Ostrich Bearn Compact wallet in Vert Foret.


----------



## nhoness

Ann PM said:


> My first constance! im so excited!


WOW!!!! That is a stunner  Congrats dear!!


----------



## Babibilee

Kelly wallet


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

nhoness said:


> Been wanting a compact Bearn and didn't like any of the colors until.... My first Hermes exotic piece. Hello, to my Ostrich Bearn Compact wallet in Vert Foret.


I love it.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I got a gold Kelly Belt because I loved the recent black I just got.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sorry the pic of the paper is so big guys!


----------



## krawford

Barenia and Sapphire blue Calvi


----------



## catsinthebag

krawford said:


> View attachment 3454331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia and Sapphire blue Calvi



What a special combination! Many congrats! I am now going to go bug my SA about this one....


----------



## Scarf and Glove

nhoness said:


> Been wanting a compact Bearn and didn't like any of the colors until.... My first Hermes exotic piece. Hello, to my Ostrich Bearn Compact wallet in Vert Foret.


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous !!! 
Congrats-


----------



## Blushingnude

Susie Tunes said:


> Lovely - presume it's Swift? I have this exact combo on the way (hopefully soon)


yes it is swift. i hope you get yours soon!


----------



## TiteJul

Hi everyone!

I'm happy to share with you my first Hermès watch, a mini H Hour. 
A gorgeous gift from my husband! 





[emoji7]love it!!


----------



## cremel

_pinkcow said:


> Omg. My friend bought an identical one today. Is this also from Madison? Congrats!!!



Thank you! 

No it's not from Madison. It's from Vegas.


----------



## cremel

cinderbellas said:


> Beautiful!!  Congrats, and thank you for sharing.



Thank you dear[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love ALL of your new H loot, especially Les Leopards 90cm silk ~ one of my very favorite designs, *cremel*!



Thank you dear![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7]love your new addition too!!


----------



## cremel

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love ALL of your new H loot, especially Les Leopards 90cm silk ~ one of my very favorite designs, *cremel*!



How long did you wait for your SO?


----------



## Edion

Hi all, I have been reading this forum for a while now but this is my first post to share my new Hermes Constance wallet (trench colour with rose gold hardware). Really glad that I got this wallet and it's really roomy! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Edion said:


> Hi all, I have been reading this forum for a while now but this is my first post to share my new Hermes Constance wallet (trench colour with rose gold hardware). Really glad that I got this wallet and it's really roomy! Thanks for letting me share


Beautiful- congratulations! Love the rose gold-


----------



## snowbuns

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110
> 
> 
> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> 
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.



Oh my golly gosh. Beautiful B! 
I wouldn't have resisted that either. 
I get the heebie jeebies from reptile skins but ostrich I like! It looks so beautiful in bright colours, and ages very nicely. I've seen vintage ostrich bags with awesome patina. Congratulations!


----------



## Precious84

My second Hermes bag! I got lucky when I chanced upon this Herbag Zip 31 online last week. It arrived two hours ago!! The twilly was a purchase from a year ago and used to hung awkwardly at my Chanel GST.

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cremel

snowbuns said:


> Oh my golly gosh. Beautiful B!
> I wouldn't have resisted that either.
> I get the heebie jeebies from reptile skins but ostrich I like! It looks so beautiful in bright colours, and ages very nicely. I've seen vintage ostrich bags with awesome patina. Congratulations!



Thank you dear!! Ha ha I got the same feelings about reptile skin![emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Loving my Charniere bracelet ...


----------



## LaenaLovely

Popped in to buy a friend a "bon voyage" gift and came home with an unexpected gift for myself.  I think an older design, but just loved the black white and grey cw.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nhoness

Edion said:


> Hi all, I have been reading this forum for a while now but this is my first post to share my new Hermes Constance wallet (trench colour with rose gold hardware). Really glad that I got this wallet and it's really roomy! Thanks for letting me share



What a great color! Congrats


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Edion said:


> Hi all, I have been reading this forum for a while now but this is my first post to share my new Hermes Constance wallet (trench colour with rose gold hardware). Really glad that I got this wallet and it's really roomy! Thanks for letting me share


Wow!!! What a special piece!!! Love rghw! I guess H is really serious about transitioning to rghw!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nhoness said:


> Been wanting a compact Bearn and didn't like any of the colors until.... My first Hermes exotic piece. Hello, to my Ostrich Bearn Compact wallet in Vert Foret.


Wowzers!!! Love!


----------



## LaChocolat

Black herbag and zebra pegasus maxi twilly.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Edion said:


> Hi all, I have been reading this forum for a while now but this is my first post to share my new Hermes Constance wallet (trench colour with rose gold hardware). Really glad that I got this wallet and it's really roomy! Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous !! Congrats.


----------



## Hermes Only

VigeeLeBrun said:


> A day in the life of an H collector, when it rains it pours ~ yesterday's arrivals:
> 
> SO Noir chèvre exterior, Rose Sakura contrasting stitching and interior, brushed GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mykonos Lizzie CDC PHW has a new friend, a Mykonos Gator CDC PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tri-colored Carmen keychain



Congratulations!! This is a Stunning B. Great Color choice and the rest CDC, Carmen are simply Amazing!!


----------



## calflu

Can't have enough of the English garden


----------



## calflu

Also these babies 





Apple coin purse and blue agate picotin 22


----------



## Perli

Another Clic, Bleu Biarritz PHW, perfect blue for me!


----------



## Hermes Only

cremel said:


> Okay I cannot resist the offer from H. [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453107
> View attachment 3453108
> View attachment 3453109
> View attachment 3453110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use rodeo charms for my bags in general but I am attached to horses. So yes another one, PM, red.
> The wallet has silk linings and its blue paradise. The Birkin bag is 30 in size, gold GW, ostrich. I cannot resist this offer. A while ago I resisted a 30 grenat Birkin gold HW because I wanted a true red. Now I have got it. So happy about my decision earlier.


Stunning B, cute Rodeos and the Wallet.. It's Perfect. Congratulations!! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> With the help of a "magician" I met in NYC on Saturday, this little beauty appeared from behind door number 1 & is all mine!!! Introducing my little Dove... Gris mouette k28 phw!  My first bag with phw & she's PERFECTION!!!! Corralled a couple of pm sized ponies too!!


WOW.. This Kelly and Gris Mouette is MADE for YOU.. Gorgeous and very understated.. It's totally the NEW Classic.. Enjoy it for many years to come... and Lovely Rodeos too!! ... I'm so Happy for  you.. Congrats... Now, you need Dans du Jardin Anglais twilly for it..!!!


----------



## LaChocolat

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I got a gold Kelly Belt because I loved the recent black I just got.


A black with palladium hardware is next  on my list. This belt is gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Only said:


> WOW.. This Kelly and Gris Mouette is MADE for YOU.. Gorgeous and very understated.. It's totally the NEW Classic.. Enjoy it for many years to come... and Lovely Rodeos too!! ... I'm so Happy for  you.. Congrats... Now, you need Dans du Jardin Anglais twilly for it..!!!


Thank u my dear !!! I'm still quite in shock over receiving this bag So unexpectedly but I must say this is the exact combo I was requesting so it must have been destiny!!! Hahahah I am definitely loving the K28 size and look forward to creating winter outfits around this bag!!! I definitely need the Jardin twilly in multiple cw!!!! I guess they'll show up in the boutiques soon bc right now the silk counters are bare!!! Then I was so excited about the bag and rodeos and distracted by all the tpf girls at Madison that I didn't even check on  twilly hahhahahh what a day!!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LaChocolat said:


> A black with palladium hardware is next  on my list. This belt is gorgeous!


Thanks so much!


----------



## tafleischer

krawford said:


> View attachment 3454331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia and Sapphire blue Calvi


Twinsies...love mine


----------



## lovely_bag

Balade en Berline, gavroche
in German it says Zinnoberrot/Azurblau/Grün, the red looks orange in my eyes. (right from centre) H892919S 19

I feel like doing silly things with this scarf for some modelling pictures. The teddy bear is already calling for attention from the sideboard.


----------



## Gwapa30

Edion said:


> Hi all, I have been reading this forum for a while now but this is my first post to share my new Hermes Constance wallet (trench colour with rose gold hardware). Really glad that I got this wallet and it's really roomy! Thanks for letting me share


Congratulations! What a beautiful wallet in Rose Gold HW!!!!!


----------



## cremel

Hermes Only said:


> Stunning B, cute Rodeos and the Wallet.. It's Perfect. Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> WOW.. This Kelly and Gris Mouette is MADE for YOU.. Gorgeous and very understated.. It's totally the NEW Classic.. Enjoy it for many years to come... and Lovely Rodeos too!! ... I'm so Happy for  you.. Congrats... Now, you need Dans du Jardin Anglais twilly for it..!!!



[emoji7][emoji7]thank you dear!


----------



## Edion

Scarf and Glove said:


> Beautiful- congratulations! Love the rose gold-



Thank you! Yes I am falling in love with rose gold. Hopefully there will be more slgs with rose gold coming up.



nhoness said:


> What a great color! Congrats



Thank you! I think trench is quite a nice neutral colour.



Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow!!! What a special piece!!! Love rghw! I guess H is really serious about transitioning to rghw!!! Congrats!!



Thank you, it's the first slg I have seen with rghw. Really happy to have found my wallet haha.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous !! Congrats.



Thank you! Glad that you like my wallet.



Gwapa30 said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful wallet in Rose Gold HW!!!!!



Thank you! I am really happy to have found this wallet.


----------



## 1LV

calflu said:


> Also these babies
> 
> View attachment 3455303
> View attachment 3455304
> 
> 
> Apple coin purse and blue agate picotin 22



The coin purse is too cute but the Pico is to die for and just what I've been looking for.  I have felt myself weakening, almost ready to settle for another color, and seeing your Picotin in blue agate makes me so happy that I haven't given in.  Enjoy it for the both of us!


----------



## dollychic

DH went for a biz trip and surprised me with Rose Sakura L30 in Swift! Very excited! I love pink!


----------



## renet

dollychic said:


> DH went for a biz trip and surprised me with Rose Sakura L30 in Swift! Very excited! I love pink!
> View attachment 3456158



Lovely and sweet DH!  Gorgeous bag!  And could tell from the pictures, you not only love pink, you also love Lindy!  [emoji13][emoji482]


----------



## dollychic

renet said:


> Lovely and sweet DH!  Gorgeous bag!  And could tell from the pictures, you not only love pink, you also love Lindy!  [emoji13][emoji482]


Aww thk u dear! Yes he knows I love pink and  I have a small toddler so a Lindy works best for us at the moment, keeping us hands free!


----------



## ShadowComet

dollychic said:


> DH went for a biz trip and surprised me with Rose Sakura L30 in Swift! Very excited! I love pink!
> View attachment 3456158


What a beautiful collection!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## dollychic

ShadowComet said:


> What a beautiful collection!❤️❤️❤️


Thank u so much!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

dollychic said:


> DH went for a biz trip and surprised me with Rose Sakura L30 in Swift! Very excited! I love pink!
> View attachment 3456158



Omg!  Pretty in pink to be sure!  I think you are an official Lindy expert after this one . (Also one of my favorites too). Good work DH!


----------



## Nahreen

dollychic said:


> DH went for a biz trip and surprised me with Rose Sakura L30 in Swift! Very excited! I love pink!
> View attachment 3456158



What a beautiful pink collection and such a lovely gift from your DH.


----------



## 3DCC

When I get home and have some time I will take pics of my purchases...but just letting everyone know, the ombré CDCs arrived in the US and I was able to score one along with my medor clutch.  Yay! Thank goodness I told them to put my name down on the list. Phew!


----------



## RayLin

Hermes canvas bags as perfect diaper bags for both Moms and Dads !!!


----------



## lovetheduns

krawford said:


> View attachment 3454331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia and Sapphire blue Calvi



I got her twin last week in SF - well in the Bastia format. I decided to use it for my headphones. Love it


----------



## LaenaLovely

So here is the new 2016 scarf I recently purchased for my dear friend (I didn't just buy my self something...just didn't want to undo the perfectly tied ribbons).  She sent me the pic...H + cats + neutrals = fabulous!

This scarf wasn't necessarily my style, but now I'm lusting after it too...


----------



## Bella2015

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3457036
> 
> 
> So here is the new 2016 scarf I recently purchased for my dear friend (I didn't just buy my self something...just didn't want to undo the perfectly tied ribbons).  She sent me the pic...H + cats + neutrals = fabulous!
> 
> This scarf wasn't necessarily my style, but now I'm lusting after it too...



Love the entire outfit!


----------



## dollychic

Nahreen said:


> What a beautiful pink collection and such a lovely gift from your DH.


Thank u! It was a lovely gesture I must say! Lol 


LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  Pretty in pink to be sure!  I think you are an official Lindy expert after this one . (Also one of my favorites too). Good work DH!


Haha thk u! I love pink bags, it's just one of the things that perk up my outfits Coz I'm always in black I guess. That's why I tend to fancy brighter bags!


----------



## ghoztz

Dipmai said:


> I just wanted to share my purchase today....my first H jewelry piece.
> View attachment 3444436


so stunning!  it is absolutely on my wish list


----------



## ghoztz

Lollipop15 said:


> Loving my first kelly in Etain.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3442750


so classic!  this color is so timeless.  congrats!!


----------



## Lisab68

Edion said:


> Hi all, I have been reading this forum for a while now but this is my first post to share my new Hermes Constance wallet (trench colour with rose gold hardware). Really glad that I got this wallet and it's really roomy! Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous!!  Can you show us the inside of the wallet?


----------



## Lisab68

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3457036
> 
> 
> So here is the new 2016 scarf I recently purchased for my dear friend (I didn't just buy my self something...just didn't want to undo the perfectly tied ribbons).  She sent me the pic...H + cats + neutrals = fabulous!
> 
> This scarf wasn't necessarily my style, but now I'm lusting after it too...



Loving this. Which color way is it?  I don't think I've seen the Dallet with a grey border before.


----------



## renet

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3457036
> 
> 
> So here is the new 2016 scarf I recently purchased for my dear friend (I didn't just buy my self something...just didn't want to undo the perfectly tied ribbons).  She sent me the pic...H + cats + neutrals = fabulous!
> 
> This scarf wasn't necessarily my style, but now I'm lusting after it too...



Very classy and u look gorgeous in the outfit! [emoji106]


----------



## Edion

Lisab68 said:


> Gorgeous!!  Can you show us the inside of the wallet?



Sure, here we go (sorry the lighting is a bit dark on these ones)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Edion said:


> Sure, here we go (sorry the lighting is a bit dark on these ones)


So in love with your wallet dear!!! Hmmm... le sigh.


----------



## adguru

lovetheduns said:


> I got her twin last week in SF - well in the Bastia format. I decided to use it for my headphones. Love it


My new Calvi in Rouge Casaque.  Was going to use as another card case but LOVE the idea of using it for headphones. Thank you for the inspiration -- brilliant!!!


----------



## adguru

calflu said:


> Can't have enough of the English garden
> 
> View attachment 3455302


Me either... just got this yesterday!


----------



## barkcheejai

The Kelly Extreme


----------



## LaenaLovely

Lisab68 said:


> Loving this. Which color way is it?  I don't think I've seen the Dallet with a grey border before.



Colorway in attached picture with H #.  IRL it had a lovely taupe/cream/grey glow to it.


----------



## Babibilee




----------



## Bella2015

adguru said:


> My new Calvi in Rouge Casaque.  Was going to use as another card case but LOVE the idea of using it for headphones. Thank you for the inspiration -- brilliant!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457605



I copied the idea as well. It's brilliant!  [emoji851][emoji851][emoji851]
Love the red!!! Congrats.


----------



## Edion

Israeli_Flava said:


> So in love with your wallet dear!!! Hmmm... le sigh.



Thanks a lot dear. I am really glad that we share the same taste. What do you think of the pairing between trench and rose gold?


----------



## Coolz

I just can't resist this.


----------



## vivelebag

Bella2015 said:


> Best Pokemon find yet [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]



Catch em all, right? [emoji7]


----------



## Evita98

Coolz said:


> I just can't resist this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458391


I love this color! What is this color name? 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## cremel

Coolz said:


> I just can't resist this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458391



This is beautiful!!


----------



## StyleEyes

adguru said:


> Me either... just got this yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457611



I'm also loving this twilly!!  I've been focusing on rounding out my twilly collection this year. 

Do you mind sharing a pic of the tag or the reference #?


----------



## Perplexed

my new love, I didn't think I'd like this color but I love it!


----------



## 27leborse

Ooooo, so pretty! Is it rouge grenat?


----------



## calflu

Love English garden! Can't have enough


----------



## Lisab68

LaenaLovely said:


> Colorway in attached picture with H #.  IRL it had a lovely taupe/cream/grey glow to it.
> 
> View attachment 3457731



Beautiful!!  Thanks. The Dallet is really calling me....[emoji7]


----------



## Coolz

Evita98 said:


> I love this color! What is this color name?
> Congratulations!!!





cremel said:


> This is beautiful!!



Thanks ladies. It's rose nacarat in ghw [emoji7]


----------



## Serena88

My big parisien love [emoji173]️ Kelly wallet in Chèvre Bleu Paon PHW 
I found it in the boutique in rue de George V !
I'm so glad to share this photo with you all


----------



## Hermes Only

My Holy Grail Color have arrived.. Rose Thé  also known as "The Étoupe Of Pink".. The Perfect Neutral Pink in Victoria II, Clemence, PHW 






War Of The Roses.. My Pink Neutrals..Rosy Bebop MM, Bois De Rose B40, Rose Thé Victoria II


----------



## Serena88

Omg Bois de rose [emoji15][emoji173]️ how I love all these roses!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## antschulina

I just got the chaîne d'ancre ring!


----------



## renet

antschulina said:


> I just got the chaîne d'ancre ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459642



Nice ring!


----------



## antschulina

renet said:


> Nice ring!



Thank you!


----------



## Hermes Only

Serena88 said:


> Omg Bois de rose [emoji15][emoji173]️ how I love all these roses!!! Congratulations!!


Thank you Dear.. I've look on this color forever..


----------



## Perplexed

27leborse said:


> Ooooo, so pretty! Is it rouge grenat?


Yes you're right, it's rouge grenat!


----------



## Perplexed

Serena88 said:


> My big parisien love [emoji173]️ Kelly wallet in Chèvre Bleu Paon PHW
> I found it in the boutique in rue de George V !
> I'm so glad to share this photo with you all
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459483


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Serena88

Perplexed said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you so much! It can change depending from the light in so many different shades!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Yoshi1296

Got a fauve Barenia Grand Modele agenda!


----------



## catsinthebag

Yoshi1296 said:


> Got a fauve Barenia Grand Modele agenda!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461756
> View attachment 3461757



Must be a barenia day! I just picked up a barenia Calvi with blue sapphire interior.


----------



## catsinthebag

Also got this Tohu Bohu case in Blue Electrique from a reputable reseller. Brand new condition, 30% less than retail (plus my store never gets these). I've been wanting something nice to store pens in so they aren't loose in my bags, so hopefully this will work!


----------



## Yoshi1296

catsinthebag said:


> Must be a barenia day! I just picked up a barenia Calvi with blue sapphire interior.
> View attachment 3462196





catsinthebag said:


> View attachment 3462230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this Tohu Bohu case in Blue Electrique from a reputable reseller. Brand new condition, 30% less than retail (plus my store never gets these). I've been wanting something nice to store pens in so they aren't loose in my bags, so hopefully this will work!



Nice purchases! Happy Barenia day! Hehehe!!!


----------



## cremel

catsinthebag said:


> Must be a barenia day! I just picked up a barenia Calvi with blue sapphire interior.
> View attachment 3462196



Lovely[emoji106]


----------



## cremel

catsinthebag said:


> View attachment 3462230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this Tohu Bohu case in Blue Electrique from a reputable reseller. Brand new condition, 30% less than retail (plus my store never gets these). I've been wanting something nice to store pens in so they aren't loose in my bags, so hopefully this will work!



Great blue!


----------



## chanelbaby26

catsinthebag said:


> View attachment 3462230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got this Tohu Bohu case in Blue Electrique from a reputable reseller. Brand new condition, 30% less than retail (plus my store never gets these). I've been wanting something nice to store pens in so they aren't loose in my bags, so hopefully this will work!


Great idea! Blue looks wonderful. I think I need one too in my bag


----------



## Sparkledolll

Picked up cushions to go with my H blanket along with twillies and rodeo this week [emoji16]


----------



## renet

Natalie j said:


> Picked up cushions to go with my H blanket along with twillies and rodeo this week [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462480



Lovely!  Love the twilly. [emoji7]


----------



## tafleischer

catsinthebag said:


> Must be a barenia day! I just picked up a barenia Calvi with blue sapphire interior.
> View attachment 3462196


Twinsies..love this


----------



## bedhead

catsinthebag said:


> Must be a barenia day! I just picked up a barenia Calvi with blue sapphire interior.
> View attachment 3462196


We are twins on this Calvi! Just got it last week!


----------



## Poco

Birkin 25cm black swift with ghw


----------



## Amka

Poco said:


> View attachment 3462863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 25cm black swift with ghw



She is beautiful!!! 
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Poco

Amka said:


> She is beautiful!!!
> Congratulations!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## lovetheduns

nhoness said:


> Been wanting a compact Bearn and didn't like any of the colors until.... My first Hermes exotic piece. Hello, to my Ostrich Bearn Compact wallet in Vert Foret.



Hi nhoness - did you happen to buy this in the SF store almost close to closing? I swear I think I saw you make this purchase! Always surprises me when I see fellow TPfers in the wild (if it was you). I was out in SF on business the week of the 22nd


----------



## Serva1

Poco said:


> View attachment 3462863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 25cm black swift with ghw



Congrats, your bag is beautiful. I have been craving for this bag for 1,5 years. So nice to see someone actually has it!


----------



## Serva1

ashley_z_ said:


> My husband surprised me with this beauty last month
> 
> View attachment 3463106
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463107



Such a lovely husband and great taste. Looks perfect on you! Congrats[emoji3]


----------



## Coolz

ashley_z_ said:


> My husband surprised me with this beauty last month
> 
> View attachment 3463106
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463107



Gosh! You look like a Super star[emoji7]


----------



## Serena88

ashley_z_ said:


> My husband surprised me with this beauty last month
> 
> View attachment 3463106
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463107



So beautiful! You are so beautiful in this colour and your husband has a great taste  I love that colour!! 

I am actually going to Lugano in Switzerland! Let's see what my husband will do ahah  I cross my fingers and write you later


----------



## atelierforward

ashley_z_ said:


> My husband surprised me with this beauty last month
> 
> View attachment 3463106
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463107


That is quite a surprise! Stunning bag and it looks fab on you. Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ashley_z_ said:


> My husband surprised me with this beauty last month
> 
> View attachment 3463106
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463107


gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! and the perfect charms too!


----------



## hclubfan

ashley_z_ said:


> My husband surprised me with this beauty last month
> 
> View attachment 3463106
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463107


Gorgeous bag, and gorgeous you!!


----------



## Genie27

ashley_z_ said:


> My husband surprised me with this beauty last month
> 
> View attachment 3463106
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463107


Omg, that's a gorgeous blue and it suits you perfectly! You look stunning! 

What colour is that, please?


----------



## Muppet18

Picked up this beauty today after unbelievable 2 months of waiting.


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Poco said:


> View attachment 3462863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 25cm black swift with ghw


So cute!


----------



## Poco

Serva1 said:


> Congrats, your bag is beautiful. I have been craving for this bag for 1,5 years. So nice to see someone actually has it!


Thank you! I was not sure if I liked swift leather. But swift makes a casual Birkin look more dressier. Love it!!!


----------



## Poco

danceandsing4ev said:


> So cute!


Thank you


----------



## lanit

Could not resist this little ombre number....


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> Could not resist this little ombre number....
> 
> View attachment 3463440
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463441


I'm dying for one of these lanit!! Looks gorgeous on you


----------



## lanit

ashley_z_ said:


> My husband surprised me with this beauty last month
> 
> View attachment 3463106
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463107


Absolutely stunning outfit and B Ashley! Your DH is a keeper with fabulous taste! congrats!


----------



## lanit

hclubfan said:


> I'm dying for one of these lanit!! Looks gorgeous on you


Thank you dear, yes, you definitely need this one to go with that new agile jige of yous LOL!


----------



## hclubfan

lanit said:


> Thank you dear, yes, you definitely need this one to go with that new agile jige of yous LOL!



I agree, my dear!!


----------



## Serena88

And here I am again with my purchase from Lugano  a twilly for my Kelly wallet, so I can use it as a clutch!
I love its colors! 

I also tried on a Garden Party bag in orange H (the smaller size, so cute!) and an Evelyne in blue jean, I wanted so much to take them home with me but I'm saving for buying our home [emoji23] next time [emoji173]️ the SA, Graziella, was so nice and took a great care of me and my family since this first visit! If you go there and find her, you're certainly in good hands!







And here's my little H bag thief


----------



## hclubfan

Serena88 said:


> And here I am again with my purchase from Lugano  a twilly for my Kelly wallet, so I can use it as a clutch!
> I love its colors!
> 
> I also tried on a Garden Party bag in orange H (the smaller size, so cute!) and an Evelyne in blue jean, I wanted so much to take them home with me but I'm saving for buying our home [emoji23] next time [emoji173]️ the SA, Graziella, was so nice and took a great care of me and my family since this first visit! If you go there and find her, you're certainly in good hands!
> 
> View attachment 3463597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463600
> 
> 
> And here's my little H bag thief
> 
> View attachment 3463601


Love the color of your Kelly wallet Serena, and you paired it with the perfect twilly! Your bag thief is adorable


----------



## ayc

Serena88 said:


> And here I am again with my purchase from Lugano  a twilly for my Kelly wallet, so I can use it as a clutch!
> I love its colors!
> 
> I also tried on a Garden Party bag in orange H (the smaller size, so cute!) and an Evelyne in blue jean, I wanted so much to take them home with me but I'm saving for buying our home [emoji23] next time [emoji173]️ the SA, Graziella, was so nice and took a great care of me and my family since this first visit! If you go there and find her, you're certainly in good hands!
> 
> View attachment 3463597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463600
> 
> 
> And here's my little H bag thief
> 
> View attachment 3463601



love the color of the wallet... if you don't mind me asking what color is it?
your little bag thief is adorable!!


----------



## 3DCC

Finally I am revealing my recent purchase.  Bleu sapphire box [emoji7] medor clutch with GHW! I am in love with her. Thanks for letting me share! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3463773


----------



## EmileH

3DCC said:


> Finally I am revealing my recent purchase.  Bleu sapphire box [emoji7] medor clutch with GHW! I am in love with her. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463773



Stunning. Congratulations


----------



## buffalogal

My new to me black Clemence Evelyne - carried it all over on my vacation this past week and I am in love. Had a chocolate one but black suits me better.


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> Could not resist this little ombre number....
> 
> View attachment 3463440
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463441


Lanit, This is a BEAUTY!  I love these hinge bracelets and the ombre gold it truly one of the prettiest I have seen! This will be perfect on its own or stacked with your other lovely pieces.  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Serena88 said:


> And here I am again with my purchase from Lugano  a twilly for my Kelly wallet, so I can use it as a clutch!
> I love its colors!
> 
> I also tried on a Garden Party bag in orange H (the smaller size, so cute!) and an Evelyne in blue jean, I wanted so much to take them home with me but I'm saving for buying our home [emoji23] next time [emoji173]️ the SA, Graziella, was so nice and took a great care of me and my family since this first visit! If you go there and find her, you're certainly in good hands!
> 
> View attachment 3463597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463600
> 
> 
> And here's my little H bag thief
> 
> View attachment 3463601



Love!  Would you mind sharing the name of the twilly?  Love the design!


----------



## katekluet

Serena88 said:


> And here I am again with my purchase from Lugano  a twilly for my Kelly wallet, so I can use it as a clutch!
> I love its colors!
> 
> I also tried on a Garden Party bag in orange H (the smaller size, so cute!) and an Evelyne in blue jean, I wanted so much to take them home with me but I'm saving for buying our home [emoji23] next time [emoji173]️ the SA, Graziella, was so nice and took a great care of me and my family since this first visit! If you go there and find her, you're certainly in good hands!
> 
> View attachment 3463597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463600
> 
> 
> And here's my little H bag thief
> 
> View attachment 3463601


So clever with the twilly, and a beautiful wallet.....but your darling little one is the best!


----------



## lanit

Ladybaga said:


> Lanit, This is a BEAUTY!  I love these hinge bracelets and the ombre gold it truly one of the prettiest I have seen! This will be perfect on its own or stacked with your other lovely pieces.  CONGRATS!!!!


Thank you and hugs LadyB! Hope you enjoyed your summer break!


----------



## 3DCC

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning. Congratulations



Thank you Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## cremel

Poco said:


> View attachment 3462863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 25cm black swift with ghw



Absolutely cute!!!


----------



## cremel

3DCC said:


> Finally I am revealing my recent purchase.  Bleu sapphire box [emoji7] medor clutch with GHW! I am in love with her. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463773



Color wise leather wise it's all perfect!!! What a stunning piece![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Scarf and Glove

3DCC said:


> Finally I am revealing my recent purchase.  Bleu sapphire box [emoji7] medor clutch with GHW! I am in love with her. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463773


Easy to fall in love with this-congrats! She's a real beauty-


----------



## 3DCC

cremel said:


> Color wise leather wise it's all perfect!!! What a stunning piece![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you for the sweet compliment. A perfect piece to my collection.



Scarf and Glove said:


> Easy to fall in love with this-congrats! She's a real beauty-



Thank you! I'm glad you think so too!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

buffalogal said:


> View attachment 3463801
> 
> My new to me black Clemence Evelyne - carried it all over on my vacation this past week and I am in love. Had a chocolate one but black suits me better.



Congrats!  I've had my chocolate evy for three years and it has always been my "go to" travel bag.  Just recently discovered it makes a wonderful everyday bag as well!  Enjoy.  The evy in black is beautiful.


----------



## catsinthebag

3DCC said:


> Finally I am revealing my recent purchase.  Bleu sapphire box [emoji7] medor clutch with GHW! I am in love with her. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463773



Wow, blue sapphire BOX! I had to just stop and stare and your photo for a few minutes and take it all in. Stunning. Many congratulations.


----------



## catsinthebag

buffalogal said:


> View attachment 3463801
> 
> My new to me black Clemence Evelyne - carried it all over on my vacation this past week and I am in love. Had a chocolate one but black suits me better.



Isn't the Evie just the easiest bag ever? So glad you found the one that suits you best!


----------



## feebee456

Hermes Only said:


> My Holy Grail Color have arrived.. Rose Thé  also known as "The Étoupe Of Pink".. The Perfect Neutral Pink in Victoria II, Clemence, PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War Of The Roses.. My Pink Neutrals..Rosy Bebop MM, Bois De Rose B40, Rose Thé Victoria II



I love it. Would you post a mod shot. I was lusting after this bag myself in orange maybe!!


----------



## kikipearl

So happy when my SA offered me this K32.  Also starting my tableware collection...


----------



## kikipearl

Muppet18 said:


> Picked up this beauty today after unbelievable 2 months of waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463390


So classy!


----------



## kikipearl

Poco said:


> View attachment 3462863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 25cm black swift with ghw


She's gorgeous and love the twilly color combo.


----------



## stacey_1805

Brought this kelly 28 in trench Togo in GHW home two weeks ago.


----------



## Serena88

ayc said:


> love the color of the wallet... if you don't mind me asking what color is it?
> your little bag thief is adorable!!



Thanks! It's bleu paon in chèvre Mysore


----------



## Aurora077

35 matte black ph. IN LOVE


----------



## Momo0

Aurora077 said:


> 35 matte black ph. IN LOVE



Amazing! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Genie27

Serena88 said:


> twilly for my Kelly wallet


Beautiful! And your daughter is adorable! What is the name/color way of the Twilly? I need one to match bleu paon as well.


----------



## renet

Aurora077 said:


> 35 matte black ph. IN LOVE



Congratulations on scoring this very classy lady!  [emoji1][emoji106]


----------



## 3DCC

catsinthebag said:


> Wow, blue sapphire BOX! I had to just stop and stare and your photo for a few minutes and take it all in. Stunning. Many congratulations.



Thank you catsinthebag! I'm flattered by your compliment.  I did the exact same thing at the store. I was shocked when I heard the word BOX!  I thought box was a majestically unicorn. I'm happy that I was of the lucky few to acquire box in my collection.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Aurora077 said:


> 35 matte black ph. IN LOVE



Dream bag!


----------



## Poco

cremel said:


> Absolutely cute!!!


Thank you


----------



## Poco

kikipearl said:


> She's gorgeous and love the twilly color combo.


Thank you!!


----------



## Serena88

Genie27 said:


> Beautiful! And your daughter is adorable! What is the name/color way of the Twilly? I need one to match bleu paon as well.



This one's name is Brides De Gala, I love it for the lavender stripes you find in ) I found it in 3-4 boutiques I visited here in Europe so i believe you should find it too!


----------



## Ann PM

my first Jige!  I start falling in love with Hermes small bags


----------



## Nui

My new Dans un jardin anglais twilly and Rival double tour in Blue paon PHW


----------



## prepster

Nui said:


> My new Dans un jardin anglais twilly and Rival double tour in Blue paon PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464856



So beautiful!


----------



## prepster

Ann PM said:


> my first Jige!  I start falling in love with Hermes small bags


 
Oh how I love that green!  Lucky you!


----------



## ehy12

Ann PM said:


> my first Jige! [emoji813] I start falling in love with Hermes small bags


Beautiful color!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ann PM

Nui said:


> My new Dans un jardin anglais twilly and Rival double tour in Blue paon PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464856


it's sooooo beautifulll!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Serena88 said:


> And here I am again with my purchase from Lugano  a twilly for my Kelly wallet, so I can use it as a clutch!
> I love its colors!
> 
> I also tried on a Garden Party bag in orange H (the smaller size, so cute!) and an Evelyne in blue jean, I wanted so much to take them home with me but I'm saving for buying our home [emoji23] next time [emoji173]️ the SA, Graziella, was so nice and took a great care of me and my family since this first visit! If you go there and find her, you're certainly in good hands!
> 
> View attachment 3463597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463600
> 
> 
> And here's my little H bag thief
> 
> View attachment 3463601



I love the use of the twilly. Looks fabulous.


----------



## HiEndGirl

My anniversary gift from DH [emoji173]️  photo is not great (sorry) Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet in lizard skin with GHW and the Loop 1 bracelet. I stacked them with my LV Inclusion bangle/ring set he gave me many years ago also for an anniversary gift. Love stacking bangles [emoji4]


----------



## LittleMsMelody

HiEndGirl said:


> My anniversary gift from DH [emoji173]️  photo is not great (sorry) Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet in lizard skin with GHW and the Loop 1 bracelet. I stacked them with my LV Inclusion bangle/ring set he gave me many years ago also for an anniversary gift. Love stacking bangles [emoji4]
> View attachment 3464924



Gorgeous!! The KDT is perfect.


----------



## slongson

Ann PM said:


> my first Jige!  I start falling in love with Hermes small bags



So pretty! I love this color!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Ann PM said:


> my first Jige!  I start falling in love with Hermes small bags


Gorgeous ! Bambou?


----------



## Nui

prepster said:


> So beautiful!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Nui

Ann PM said:


> it's sooooo beautifulll!!!



Thank you Ann. I also love your Jige, it is soooo beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mygoodies

Nui said:


> My new Dans un jardin anglais twilly and Rival double tour in Blue paon PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464856



Oh dear now I'm tempted to get this CW as well[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love yr RDT!!!


----------



## mygoodies

HiEndGirl said:


> My anniversary gift from DH [emoji173]️  photo is not great (sorry) Hermes Kelly Double Tour bracelet in lizard skin with GHW and the Loop 1 bracelet. I stacked them with my LV Inclusion bangle/ring set he gave me many years ago also for an anniversary gift. Love stacking bangles [emoji4]
> View attachment 3464924



Many congratulations on yr anniversary!! Hubby did gooooddddd. I still loooove the Ficelle KDT. the perfect neutral!!


----------



## notmeow

Bought my first Hermes bag and slg today. Hopefully not my last!


----------



## HiEndGirl

mygoodies said:


> Many congratulations on yr anniversary!! Hubby did gooooddddd. I still loooove the Ficelle KDT. the perfect neutral!!



Thank you! I loved it as soon as the SA showed it to me. Lucky hubby will come shopping with me. He is very patient and helpful (and has better taste then me lol).


----------



## HiEndGirl

LittleMsMelody said:


> Gorgeous!! The KDT is perfect.



Thank you! It feels very special to wear too.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My anniversary present from the DH. I am so ecstatic! This is one of my favorite H greens.




B35 Togo Malachite w/PHW


----------



## Serena88

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My anniversary present from the DH. I am so ecstatic! This is one of my favorite H greens.
> 
> View attachment 3465125
> 
> 
> B35 Togo Malachite w/PHW



Malachite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ stunning!!


----------



## EmileH

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My anniversary present from the DH. I am so ecstatic! This is one of my favorite H greens.
> 
> View attachment 3465125
> 
> 
> B35 Togo Malachite w/PHW



Happy anniversary! It's beautiful


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Happy anniversary! It's beautiful





Serena88 said:


> Malachite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ stunning!!



Thank you!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Nui said:


> My new Dans un jardin anglais twilly and Rival double tour in Blue paon PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464856



I love this Colour combo. [emoji7]


----------



## Andalyn

Malachite Birkin 30.  So happy to have her!


----------



## Andalyn

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My anniversary present from the DH. I am so ecstatic! This is one of my favorite H greens.
> 
> View attachment 3465125
> 
> 
> B35 Togo Malachite w/PHW



We are bag twins!  almost!  Love malachite!


----------



## Bella2015

Andalyn said:


> View attachment 3465363
> 
> 
> Malachite Birkin 30.  So happy to have her!



Truly a beautiful color for all year round.


----------



## leuleu

notmeow said:


> Bought my first Hermes bag and slg today. Hopefully not my last!


Very nice purchases. I'm sure there will be others very soon


----------



## Ann PM

Scarf and Glove said:


> Gorgeous ! Bambou?


Yes! Bambou 1K


----------



## hopiko

lanit said:


> Could not resist this little ombre number....
> 
> View attachment 3463440
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463441


Love this!  Looks amazing on you!!


----------



## hopiko

stacey_1805 said:


> Brought this kelly 28 in trench Togo in GHW home two weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 3463947
> View attachment 3463948
> View attachment 3463949


Beautiful new Kelly!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ann PM said:


> my first Jige!  I start falling in love with Hermes small bags


OH MY!  Love Bamboo!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Aurora077 said:


> 35 matte black ph. IN LOVE


----------



## lulilu

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My anniversary present from the DH. I am so ecstatic! This is one of my favorite H greens.
> 
> View attachment 3465125
> 
> 
> B35 Togo Malachite w/PHW



We are twins.  Love this color and all H greens.


----------



## Hermes Only

feebee456 said:


> I love it. Would you post a mod shot. I was lusting after this bag myself in orange maybe!!


 Hi Sweetie.. I will post modeling shots when I get some time to do it.. promise. Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Dipmai

Andalyn said:


> View attachment 3465363
> 
> 
> Malachite Birkin 30.  So happy to have her!



Love malachite! [emoji172]And the twilly looks perfect with it! [emoji7] Lucky you!


----------



## Ann PM

Can't wait to share my new baby with you girls! Got it yesterday


----------



## HiEndGirl

Ann PM said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby with you girls! Got it yesterday



Omg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]she's gorgeous


----------



## hopiko

Ann PM said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby with you girls! Got it yesterday


Is that a white B30 ghw?  Lovely!!!


----------



## Ann PM

hopiko said:


> Is that a white B30 ghw?  Lovely!!!


Yees honny


----------



## Ann PM

HiEndGirl said:


> Omg [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]she's gorgeous


thank you so much! love it!


----------



## temps

My SA checked all over and found this for me!!  [emoji7]


----------



## prepster

Ann PM said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby with you girls! Got it yesterday



How gorgeous!  White is stunning.


----------



## prepster

temps said:


> My SA checked all over and found this for me!!  [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3466307



Congratulations, that is a great find!


----------



## harpbaby

hopiko said:


> Beautiful new Kelly!!



Beautiful and Congrats! 
How is it holding up so far? Is a trench a true beige with no green undertone? Is it easy to maintain as if it gets dirty easily??


----------



## Love_Couture

notmeow said:


> Bought my first Hermes bag and slg today. Hopefully not my last!



Beautiful. Congratulations! [emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## Love_Couture

Ann PM said:


> Can't wait to share my new baby with you girls! Got it yesterday



Love love. Congratulations! [emoji178][emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Got a torsade silver bracelet [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Got a torsade silver bracelet [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466596



This is s very pretty bracelet. I don't think I have ever seen that model before.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is s very pretty bracelet. I don't think I have ever seen that model before.



It seems to be more difficult to find, I'm no expert on H silver but I had a crush on this shiny plain thing and bought it preloved it's very comfortable to wear. I'm a bit worried how often I will need to clean this with silver tarnish though. My silver cutlery looks dreadful[emoji849]


----------



## 30gold




----------



## fifi-n

Hey everyone!


----------



## fifi-n

snowbuns said:


> Hi all
> 
> I did end up selling my togo gold Kelly
> She was too slouchy, too soft for me. She was purchased by a lady from Egypt. Started in France, over to Amsterdam, to me to Prague, and now all the way south...a traveller, in her tan colour, simple but chic silver hardware and heavy leather scent. I regret to say I will miss her a little, just a little. But I think that is temporary.
> 
> Because, I, my friends, have a big reveal coming up
> Something very dark and dangerous
> Very, very dark
> And very, very dangerous
> Did I mention very dark?
> 
> Stay posted
> Hair on end!


Hey there,
How did you sell your Kelly? I'm looking to sell mine but I have no idea how to do it!
Thanks


----------



## Pourquoipas

snowbuns said:


> Hi all
> 
> I did end up selling my togo gold Kelly
> She was too slouchy, too soft for me. She was purchased by a lady from Egypt. Started in France, over to Amsterdam, to me to Prague, and now all the way south...a traveller, in her tan colour, simple but chic silver hardware and heavy leather scent. I regret to say I will miss her a little, just a little. But I think that is temporary.
> 
> Because, I, my friends, have a big reveal coming up
> Something very dark and dangerous
> Very, very dark
> And very, very dangerous
> Did I mention very dark?
> 
> Stay posted
> Hair on end!



Love a K with a travel history ! Maybe a new one is even better, please keep us posted!


----------



## mistikat

fifi-n said:


> Hey there,
> How did you sell your Kelly? I'm looking to sell mine but I have no idea how to do it!
> Thanks



Welcome! Please have a look at the reseller thread in the shopping section. Thanks!


----------



## lulilu

Pourquoipas said:


> Got a torsade silver bracelet [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466596





Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is s very pretty bracelet. I don't think I have ever seen that model before.



I love the torsade!  I have it in the geante size (huge) and it really makes a statement.  I thought they stopped making it, so I am glad to see this one.


----------



## amber138

My new Clic H


----------



## Chanieish

notmeow said:


> Bought my first Hermes bag and slg today. Hopefully not my last!



The turquoise blue is so pretty and eye-catching!


----------



## Sparkledolll

C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]


----------



## Onthego

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169


Absolutely beautiful color and bag. So Mykonos is back? I also tried the perfume the other day and it is divine. Gorgeous stuff. Congratulations.


----------



## renet

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169



Woohoo...nice constance in pop color! [emoji7]


----------



## Perli

New parfum...Love ist!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169


*how beautiful!!!! that color with the ghw is so saturated and vibrant!!! congrats!*


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169



Wow, congrats. Did this turn up by chance or did you ask long ahead for this C18?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Israeli_Flava said:


> *how beautiful!!!! that color with the ghw is so saturated and vibrant!!! congrats!*



Thank you IF! It's actually permabrass but looks like GHW in the photo. [emoji8][emoji1]



Pourquoipas said:


> Wow, congrats. Did this turn up by chance or did you ask long ahead for this C18?



Thanks P! I asked for a C in a bright pop colour a while ago but I didn't want to be too specific since they don't get many. My thinking is I can always turn it down if I don't like the colour when offered. I got a call today and ran to the store to pick her up [emoji1]


----------



## Love_Couture

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169



Wow, this is so beautiful.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## lipeach21

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169



Congrats on your beautiful pop color c! Didn't realize it comes in this color. This will be on my wishlist too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169



OMG, I am so in LOVE with blue mykonos and in a C18 it is TDF. Major congrats, Natalie!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Natalie j said:


> Thank you IF! It's actually permabrass but looks like GHW in the photo. [emoji8][emoji1]


Oh wow!!! Even better !!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Onthego said:


> Absolutely beautiful color and bag. So Mykonos is back? I also tried the perfume the other day and it is divine. Gorgeous stuff. Congratulations.





renet said:


> Woohoo...nice constance in pop color! [emoji7]





Love_Couture said:


> Wow, this is so beautiful.  Congratulations!!!





lipeach21 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful pop color c! Didn't realize it comes in this color. This will be on my wishlist too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, I am so in LOVE with blue mykonos and in a C18 it is TDF. Major congrats, Natalie!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh wow!!! Even better !!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you so much for sharing my joy Ladies! [emoji120][emoji8][emoji7][emoji106][emoji119]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love it.


What a gorgeous wallet!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Edion said:


> Hi all, I have been reading this forum for a while now but this is my first post to share my new Hermes Constance wallet (trench colour with rose gold hardware). Really glad that I got this wallet and it's really roomy! Thanks for letting me share


The rose gold hardware is fab!


----------



## Awongyy

I recently purchased a pre loved picotin pm in ebene box calf and toile. It's vintage as claimed by the owner. Not sure if I should keep it. Does anyone else have this?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Pourquoipas said:


> Got a torsade silver bracelet [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466596



Twins!!!  It's a gorgeous bracelet!!     The geek in me loves the way the links are made.  Such beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

fifi-n said:


> Hey everyone!



Hi *fifi-n*!!    Welcome!!


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169



Love your Constance! Mykonos is perfect blue. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## LovEmAll

Perli said:


> View attachment 3468248
> 
> 
> New parfum...Love ist!



Congrats!  Love this scent


----------



## LovEmAll

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169



:: this is so spectacular! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## LovEmAll

My contribution [emoji6]. First H belt...and already planning the second [emoji23]

I fell in love with this buckle the moment I saw it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Perli

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  Love this scent



Thank you, yes, I love it too!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LovEmAll said:


> My contribution [emoji6]. First H belt...and already planning the second [emoji23]
> 
> I fell in love with this buckle the moment I saw it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469048
> View attachment 3469049



So beautiful. I would fall in love with it too.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I went to look at this toolbox, didn't think I would like it but I definitely did.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

And please excuse me ladies, but I had to show you guys my daughter while I was trying on bag. They are so good when I bring her in, I truly appreciate it as my husband was out of town.


----------



## Steviej

My first Hermes bag offered to me by local store 
View attachment 3469460

View attachment 3469456


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Steviej said:


> My first Hermes bag offered to me by local store
> View attachment 3469454
> 
> View attachment 3469456



Seriously gorgeous!


----------



## LovEmAll

Steviej said:


> My first Hermes bag offered to me by local store
> View attachment 3469460
> 
> View attachment 3469456



Lovely! Huge congrats....your K is a beauty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



NikkisABagGirl said:


> And please excuse me ladies, but I had to show you guys my daughter while I was trying on bag. They are so good when I bring her in, I truly appreciate it as my husband was out of town.





NikkisABagGirl said:


> I went to look at this toolbox, didn't think I would like it but I definitely did.





NikkisABagGirl said:


> So beautiful. I would fall in love with it too.



That toolbox is amazing and your little girl is just adorable!  Thanks so much dear for your sweet comments about my buckle! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## renet

Steviej said:


> My first Hermes bag offered to me by local store
> View attachment 3469460
> 
> View attachment 3469456



[emoji44] Gorgeous! Major congratulations to your new kelly!  What is this color?  Nice color! [emoji106] 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> I went to look at this toolbox, didn't think I would like it but I definitely did.



Tricolor toolbox? It looks good on you! Congratulations! [emoji4] 



NikkisABagGirl said:


> And please excuse me ladies, but I had to show you guys my daughter while I was trying on bag. They are so good when I bring her in, I truly appreciate it as my husband was out of town.



While you shop, your daughter is looked after! [emoji106]
And she's engrossed in her artwork.  Adorable! [emoji6] 



LovEmAll said:


> My contribution [emoji6]. First H belt...and already planning the second [emoji23]
> 
> I fell in love with this buckle the moment I saw it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469048
> View attachment 3469049



Congratulations on your H belt. It's something different. [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## Dipmai

Just got this cute pochette today. [emoji4]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3469537
> 
> Just got this cute pochette today. [emoji4]



Super cute!


----------



## Dipmai

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Super cute!



Thank you!


----------



## Steviej

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Seriously gorgeous!





LovEmAll said:


> Lovely! Huge congrats....your K is a beauty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





renet said:


> [emoji44] Gorgeous! Major congratulations to your new kelly!  What is this color?  Nice color! [emoji106]



Thanks everyone [emoji2] Getting a K in such a neutral colour makes me so happy!
+ Renet: the colour is Etain


----------



## runner1234

Steviej said:


> Thanks everyone [emoji2] Getting a K in such a neutral colour makes me so happy!
> + Renet: the colour is Etain


Gorgeous kelly!! Love the GHW, she looks great on you! Is this a 28 or 32?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Was able to get my HG Kelly when I was in NYC last week (and a couple cups/saucers to further fuel my home addiction). Presenting miss K28 Black Togo PHW with her new Fendi Strap You. If you'd like to read the full reveal and see the other goodies, my story is written up on ********.com.

Thanks for letting my share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Steviej said:


> My first Hermes bag offered to me by local store
> View attachment 3469460
> 
> View attachment 3469456


Nice!!! Is that swift etain K25??? Looks perfect on u!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Was able to get my HG Kelly when I was in NYC last week (and a couple cups/saucers to further fuel my home addiction). Presenting miss K28 Black Togo PHW with her new Fendi Strap You. If you'd like to read the full reveal and see the other goodies, my story is written up on ********.com.
> 
> Thanks for letting my share!
> 
> View attachment 3469823
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469824


Wowowowowow!!! Congrats dear!!! Looks like we both got lucky in NYC with K28! I got Gris Mouette a few weeks ago hahahaha
I also see we both have a home wares addiction! Great score babe!!! You won't be putting that black K28 down for  months!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wowowowowow!!! Congrats dear!!! Looks like we both got lucky in NYC with K28! I got Gris Mouette a few weeks ago hahahaha
> I also see we both have a home wares addiction! Great score babe!!! You won't be putting that black K28 down for  months!!!



For sure! I've been asking my SA there about a Black K my past few visits (over the years!! LOL) and finally I visited at the right time! 

Congrats to you on your GM beauty. I love the color!


----------



## darrentgh

Just right from oven.. [emoji6]


----------



## Bella2015

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Was able to get my HG Kelly when I was in NYC last week (and a couple cups/saucers to further fuel my home addiction). Presenting miss K28 Black Togo PHW with her new Fendi Strap You. If you'd like to read the full reveal and see the other goodies, my story is written up on ********.com.
> 
> Thanks for letting my share!
> 
> View attachment 3469823
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469824


I'm drooling with envy. Congrats [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hclubfan

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Was able to get my HG Kelly when I was in NYC last week (and a couple cups/saucers to further fuel my home addiction). Presenting miss K28 Black Togo PHW with her new Fendi Strap You. If you'd like to read the full reveal and see the other goodies, my story is written up on ********.com.
> 
> Thanks for letting my share!
> 
> View attachment 3469823
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469824


Gorgeous!!!  What a perfect little Kelly, and the Fendi strap looks fabulous with it.  LOVE the cubs and saucers too.  Homeware is an area I have yet to explore at H, because I know exactly where that will lead...


----------



## atelierforward

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My anniversary present from the DH. I am so ecstatic! This is one of my favorite H greens.
> 
> View attachment 3465125
> 
> 
> B35 Togo Malachite w/PHW


So beautiful! Congrats on a lovely gift!!


----------



## atelierforward

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169


Oh so lovely!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Was able to get my HG Kelly when I was in NYC last week (and a couple cups/saucers to further fuel my home addiction). Presenting miss K28 Black Togo PHW with her new Fendi Strap You. If you'd like to read the full reveal and see the other goodies, my story is written up on ********.com.
> 
> Thanks for letting my share!
> 
> View attachment 3469823
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469824



What a beauty!!! Congrats on getting your HG K! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hopiko

I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!

Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!  

Who doesn't need a black bag...right?  

Thanks for letting me share!






And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique



(I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)


----------



## hopiko

Steviej said:


> My first Hermes bag offered to me by local store
> View attachment 3469460
> 
> View attachment 3469456


Looks perfect on you!  Congrats, beautiful bag!!!


----------



## hopiko

LovEmAll said:


> My contribution [emoji6]. First H belt...and already planning the second [emoji23]
> 
> I fell in love with this buckle the moment I saw it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469048
> View attachment 3469049


Great belt!!!! I can see why you grabbed it!  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

Natalie j said:


> C18 in swift blue Mykonos and Gallop pure perfume [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468169


This is a beautiful bag...so chic!  Wonderful color combo!  Congrats!


----------



## thyme

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)



congrats on your black baby b!! special one indeed..


----------



## Evita98

My third rodeo charm and new color scarf!
Have a great day!^^


----------



## Steviej

runner1234 said:


> Gorgeous kelly!! Love the GHW, she looks great on you! Is this a 28 or 32?





Israeli_Flava said:


> Nice!!! Is that swift etain K25??? Looks perfect on u!!!!





hopiko said:


> Looks perfect on you!  Congrats, beautiful bag!!!



Thanks everybody! It's a K28 in evercolor leather


----------



## Bella2015

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)



My heart just skipped a beat it's to die for gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## 3DCC

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3469537
> 
> Just got this cute pochette today. [emoji4]



Congrats on this little gem! It's beautiful.  I love bleu paon. Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## ssv003

Just got back from H and had such a fun time with my SA. Came home with these! 

I'm both excited and nervous about my new python Oasis sandals. I'm new to python but couldn't say no. They were perfect for an upcoming wedding I'm attending and made me feel like it was my princess/Cinderella shoe lol. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)


That. Is. AMAZING.
Congrats babes! What a freakin unicorn for real!!! So happy for you!


----------



## ssv003

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)



This is absolutely amazing. Huge congrats! It's stunning!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> 
> I am literally so in love. I would so love a B25.  So happy for you!
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)


----------



## purplepoodles

ssv003 said:


> Just got back from H and had such a fun time with my SA. Came home with these!
> 
> I'm both excited and nervous about my new python Oasis sandals. I'm new to python but couldn't say no. They were perfect for an upcoming wedding I'm attending and made me feel like it was my princess/Cinderella shoe lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470201
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470203



Gorgeous georgeous sandals! 

Don't have H Python, a rare thing, but do have had several pairs of Manolo python shoes. Python Is very robust & can stand up to everything. Years ago have a pair of python cowboy boots & they lasted many winters with proper treatment of course.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ssv003 said:


> Just got back from H and had such a fun time with my SA. Came home with these!
> 
> I'm both excited and nervous about my new python Oasis sandals. I'm new to python but couldn't say no. They were perfect for an upcoming wedding I'm attending and made me feel like it was my princess/Cinderella shoe lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470201
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470203



*ssv*, LOVE every H item that you purchased, I am especially fond of python so those Oasis Oran sandals are a huge hit with me. Plus, love your new CDC and twilly. Major congrats!


----------



## LovEmAll

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)





Evita98 said:


> My third rodeo charm and new color scarf!
> Have a great day!^^





ssv003 said:


> Just got back from H and had such a fun time with my SA. Came home with these!
> 
> I'm both excited and nervous about my new python Oasis sandals. I'm new to python but couldn't say no. They were perfect for an upcoming wedding I'm attending and made me feel like it was my princess/Cinderella shoe lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470201
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470203



Gorgeous purchases!!!  Congrats to all of you. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## atelierforward

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)


Wow!! SO lucky. Big congrats!!!


----------



## Anoush777

View media item 567


----------



## ari

I haven't posted on this thread for a while, so I'm in pink mood [emoji12]


----------



## tafleischer

ari said:


> View attachment 3470986
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread for a while, so I'm in pink mood [emoji12]


I wish i had this pink life.    I'm more of a dirt  colored lifestyle [emoji12] [emoji253] [emoji201]


----------



## ari

tafleischer said:


> I wish i had this pink life.    I'm more of a dirt  colored lifestyle [emoji12] [emoji253] [emoji201]



Ahaha, I don't  have it, I'm just trying to create it[emoji3]


----------



## hopiko

chincac said:


> congrats on your black baby b!! special one indeed..





ari said:


> View attachment 3470986
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread for a while, so I'm in pink mood [emoji12]




Gorgeous goodies!  Congrats


----------



## renet

ari said:


> View attachment 3470986
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread for a while, so I'm in pink mood [emoji12]



What a sweet post! [emoji7]


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> View attachment 3470986
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread for a while, so I'm in pink mood [emoji12]



Love pinks! Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji178][emoji177][emoji164]


----------



## Bella2015

ari said:


> View attachment 3470986
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread for a while, so I'm in pink mood [emoji12]



Love the pink combo. It's so beautiful!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3470986
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread for a while, so I'm in pink mood [emoji12]



Stunning bag [emoji254] and pink composition with reine de Zénobie[emoji7], congrats!


----------



## ari

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous goodies!  Congrats


hopiko, Thank you!


renet said:


> What a sweet post! [emoji7]


renet, Thank you! 


Love_Couture said:


> Love pinks! Thank you very much for sharing. [emoji178][emoji177][emoji164]


Love_Couture, Thank you, I was looking for this new color "trench " but when she brought this rose sakura - I was in love, I didn't expect they would have it, I was looking for it in the spring and couldn't find even wallets in this color. On top I was wearing my pink Chanel jacket and it was perfect match.


Bella2015 said:


> Love the pink combo. It's so beautiful!


Thank you Bella!


Pourquoipas said:


> Stunning bag [emoji254] and pink composition with reine de Zénobie[emoji7], congrats!


Thank you my dear PQP!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> hopiko, Thank you!
> 
> renet, Thank you!
> 
> Love_Couture, Thank you, I was looking for this new color "trench " but when she brought this rose sakura - I was in love, I didn't expect they would have it, I was looking for it in the spring and couldn't find even wallets in this color. On top I was wearing my pink Chanel jacket and it was perfect match.
> 
> Thank you Bella!
> 
> Thank you my dear PQP!




Dear Ari I can see you wearing this Sakura GP perfectly. When the SA shows me a bag that matches my outfit that day, I am usually a goner!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Ari I can see you wearing this Sakura GP perfectly. When the SA shows me a bag that matches my outfit that day, I am usually a goner!



Haha, I was wondering if she did in purpose.
Thank you Periogirl!


----------



## prepster

Anoush777 said:


> View media item 567



Wow.  So pretty!


----------



## Keren16

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)



Major Congratulations!!!
This bag is truly beautiful & you are fortunate
It is practical in addition to its beauty day, night, weekend, anytime!!
[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## Keren16

ari said:


> View attachment 3470986
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread for a while, so I'm in pink mood [emoji12]



Such a pretty bag![emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
I hope you like her.  My GP sat in the closet in her box for three yrs till I decided to wear it.
It's my day bag for now.  Fun, easy to wear, under the radar with a certain flair.
I hope to see mod  shots of you with her.  It's a special color also & I bet you look beautiful wearing it


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> View attachment 3470986
> 
> I haven't posted on this thread for a while, so I'm in pink mood [emoji12]



I missed you Ari!   Pink perfection!


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Love_Couture, Thank you, I was looking for this new color "trench " but when she brought this rose sakura - I was in love, I didn't expect they would have it, I was looking for it in the spring and couldn't find even wallets in this color. On top I was wearing my pink Chanel jacket and it was perfect match.


When Rose Sakura first came out, I thought it was a bit too light.  Even after placing my SO in Sakura, I was so worry that it will be too light.  BUT, all worries were gone after seeing the real thing in person.  Congratulations again.  I love pinks!!!


----------



## ari

Keren16 said:


> Such a pretty bag![emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> I hope you like her.  My GP sat in the closet in her box for three yrs till I decided to wear it.
> It's my day bag for now.  Fun, easy to wear, under the radar with a certain flair.
> I hope to see mod  shots of you with her.  It's a special color also & I bet you look beautiful wearing it


Thank you Karen! I admit the color made me buy her, but I can see how easy to wear it is. It lighter than B and easer to fetch things out than Kelly. And yes it is under the radar, but been pink attracts attention. I wore it with a gray dress and it looked perfect- casual and fun!


LaenaLovely said:


> I missed you Ari!   Pink perfection!


Oh, so kind of you to say it! Thank you LaenaLovely! I've been hanging on another thread - Chanel jackets[emoji23][emoji23]


Love_Couture said:


> When Rose Sakura first came out, I thought it was a bit too light.  Even after placing my SO in Sakura, I was so worry that it will be too light.  BUT, all worries were gone after seeing the real thing in person.  Congratulations again.  I love pinks!!!


Thank you Love_Couture! Could I ask you to post again your SO? I most probably missed it!


----------



## Peggieben

amber138 said:


> My new Clic H
> View attachment 3467743



Beautiful. Congrats!! [emoji173]️


----------



## chanelbaby26

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3469537
> 
> Just got this cute pochette today. [emoji4]


Beautiful! How long did it take to finally get one? Is it too small or just right? Thinking about it but my Sa said it's too small? Just wanted ur opinion ☺️


----------



## chanelbaby26

hopiko said:


> Looks perfect on you!  Congrats, beautiful bag!!!


Hopiko! Lucky u! Hope I can score one as ur twins...Congrats ....still drooling ....


----------



## hopiko

Keren16 said:


> Major Congratulations!!!
> This bag is truly beautiful & you are fortunate
> It is practical in addition to its beauty day, night, weekend, anytime!!
> [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️



Thanks, Keren!  That is what I think......that is how i justified this baby, at least!  I feel so happy to bring her home!


----------



## hopiko

chincac said:


> congrats on your black baby b!! special one indeed..


Thank you, dear Chincac!  I really wanted a little black bag, and to get one unexpectedly in chèvre....I am so lucky!!


----------



## hopiko

Bella2015 said:


> My heart just skipped a beat it's to die for gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you so much!  This little cutie is  so pretty, and functional too!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> That. Is. AMAZING.
> Congrats babes! What a freakin unicorn for real!!! So happy for you!


Thanks, my friend!!!!
Can you believe it....chevre baby b...no special order....I am so LUCKY!!!!  I can wear her on my arm or hand carried on my wrist so she really is the perfect "little black bag" for me!!!


----------



## hopiko

ssv003 said:


> Just got back from H and had such a fun time with my SA. Came home with these!
> 
> I'm both excited and nervous about my new python Oasis sandals. I'm new to python but couldn't say no. They were perfect for an upcoming wedding I'm attending and made me feel like it was my princess/Cinderella shoe lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470201
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470203


I love everything but the shoes....WOWOWOWOW!!!  Oasis are so great to wear and I have never seen python....so amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## ferrip

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)


SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## renet

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)



Major congrats!  Both sisters look fabulous!  Beautiful [emoji106]


----------



## happygirl89

I realized I didn't have any Hermes jewelry so~~ Cage d'H Black in Rose Gold & Pop H in Indian Pink. Couldn't decide so... Which one looks better?


----------



## renet

happygirl89 said:


> I realized I didn't have any Hermes jewelry so~~ Cage d'H Black in Rose Gold & Pop H in Indian Pink. Couldn't decide so... Which one looks better?



In black is easier to match.


----------



## hopiko

ferrip said:


> SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!


  THANKS!!!


----------



## hopiko

renet said:


> Major congrats!  Both sisters look fabulous!  Beautiful [emoji106]


Thank you! I  love chèvre, and I am so happy to get this beauty!


----------



## hopiko

happygirl89 said:


> I realized I didn't have any Hermes jewelry so~~ Cage d'H Black in Rose Gold & Pop H in Indian Pink. Couldn't decide so... Which one looks better?


Love both, but agree with @renet that the black is more versatile!

Congrats!


----------



## Serena88

I agree with the others about the black one, but I really like the Indian pink and maybe I'd choose that one


----------



## Love_Couture

ari said:


> Thank you Love_Couture! Could I ask you to post again your SO? I most probably missed it!



Here it is. I got it in July.  Jacket familiar? [emoji6][emoji178][emoji177]


----------



## luckylove

Love_Couture said:


> Here it is. I got it in July.  Jacket familiar? [emoji6][emoji178][emoji177]
> View attachment 3472692



Love the Pink Cruise jacket and Birkin! So fresh!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovEmAll said:


> My contribution [emoji6]. First H belt...and already planning the second [emoji23]
> 
> I fell in love with this buckle the moment I saw it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469048
> View attachment 3469049


Oh yes twinzies babe! Congrats!!!


----------



## happygirl89

renet said:


> In black is easier to match.


Thank you~~~ I thought so too hehe ^^


----------



## happygirl89

hopiko said:


> Love both, but agree with @renet that the black is more versatile!
> 
> Congrats!


Yes, it's definitely easier to match, but the pink was so cute!!!


----------



## happygirl89

Serena88 said:


> I agree with the others about the black one, but I really like the Indian pink and maybe I'd choose that one [/QUOTE
> Thank you~~ Def~ the black is easier, but the indian pink is different lol. I always tend to get what matches well, but sometimes I just gotta have fun with styling.


----------



## Lisab68

stacey_1805 said:


> Brought this kelly 28 in trench Togo in GHW home two weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 3463947
> View attachment 3463948
> View attachment 3463949



That is a beautiful bag. Love how neutral that color is.


----------



## Lisab68

Steviej said:


> My first Hermes bag offered to me by local store
> View attachment 3469460
> 
> View attachment 3469456



Oh my!!  Gorgeous!!! Etoupe?


----------



## Lisab68

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Was able to get my HG Kelly when I was in NYC last week (and a couple cups/saucers to further fuel my home addiction). Presenting miss K28 Black Togo PHW with her new Fendi Strap You. If you'd like to read the full reveal and see the other goodies, my story is written up on ********.com.
> 
> Thanks for letting my share!
> 
> View attachment 3469823
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469824



I think I just passed out!!  Amazingly beautiful!!


----------



## tafleischer

stacey_1805 said:


> Brought this kelly 28 in trench Togo in GHW home two weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 3463947
> View attachment 3463948
> View attachment 3463949


This is my new favorite ....  i need a bag in this color. Stunning dear


----------



## renet

happygirl89 said:


> Yes, it's definitely easier to match, but the pink was so cute!!!



How about getting both? One is never enough...


----------



## hopiko

happygirl89 said:


> Yes, it's definitely easier to match, but the pink was so cute!!!


I think you _must _have both!!!


----------



## stacey_1805

Lisab68 said:


> That is a beautiful bag. Love how neutral that color is.



Dear Lisa, yes indeed it is a very versatile neutral colour. [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## stacey_1805

tafleischer said:


> This is my new favorite ....  i need a bag in this color. Stunning dear



Dear tafleischer, indeed it is a beauty. Quick, let your Hermes store know, perhaps still can get this lovely trench colour in this F/W season. [emoji4]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Love_Couture said:


> Here it is. I got it in July.  Jacket familiar? [emoji6][emoji178][emoji177]
> View attachment 3472692


OMG! It is gorgeous. Is it a 25? I feel like I will never get a call for one.


----------



## Ann PM

A present from my husband  my first rouge casaque, hope not last one


----------



## LovEmAll

Ann PM said:


> A present from my husband  my first rouge casaque, hope not last one



What a gorgeous present!  Huge congrats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ann PM said:


> A present from my husband  my first rouge casaque, hope not last one


It is so lovely. Great job by hubby!


----------



## Love_Couture

Ann PM said:


> A present from my husband  my first rouge casaque, hope not last one


The best red ever!  Congratulations.  It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mygoodies

Ann PM said:


> A present from my husband  my first rouge casaque, hope not last one



Hubby is a keeper!!! Loooove ittttt[emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love_Couture said:


> Here it is. I got it in July.  Jacket familiar? [emoji6][emoji178][emoji177]
> View attachment 3472692



Love this outfit, you look wonderful!!!


----------



## 3DCC

Ann PM said:


> A present from my husband  my first rouge casaque, hope not last one



Hubby did good!!! Such a classic red! Beautiful with GHW! [emoji1376]


----------



## atelierforward

Ann PM said:


> A present from my husband  my first rouge casaque, hope not last one


Your K is just beyond cute!


----------



## Dipmai

chanelbaby26 said:


> Beautiful! How long did it take to finally get one? Is it too small or just right? Thinking about it but my Sa said it's too small? Just wanted ur opinion [emoji5]



I was actually waiting for a Kelly cut but this came in. I think it's just right for an evening bag or going out to brunch. It fits my iPhone 6+ and keys, lipstick, Calvi, and compact with a little room to spare. Hope it helps with your decision.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Twins!!!  It's a gorgeous bracelet!!     The geek in me loves the way the links are made.  Such beautiful craftsmanship.


Beautiful bracelet.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  Love this scent


Me too!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I went to look at this toolbox, didn't think I would like it but I definitely did.


What's gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Steviej said:


> My first Hermes bag offered to me by local store
> View attachment 3469460
> 
> View attachment 3469456


Perfect way to start a collection.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3469537
> 
> Just got this cute pochette today. [emoji4]


Is it Bleu Colvert?


----------



## Ann PM

thank you so much girls  I'm really happy with my new baby, love this red


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ann PM said:


> A present from my husband  my first rouge casaque, hope not last one



Gorgeous, what a GREAT husband and I love RC in a Kelly ~ major congrats, *Ann*!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

All of a sudden I realize that I have been very busy during August and September ~ newest additions to my CDC family and Dallet CSGM CW 07.
Many thanks to all of the enabling tPFers, you know who you are!


----------



## Kelly Banana

Hi Babes!  It has been such a long time (a few years) since my last log in!  Without further ado, i would very much love to reveal my purchase today... my GM Cape Cod alligator strap... it was my special request from H Hong Kong.  Took around half a year (i think it is acceptable) and I thought they have forgotten me!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## periogirl28

Kelly Banana said:


> Hi Babes!  It has been such a long time (a few years) since my last log in!  Without further ado, i would very much love to reveal my purchase today... my GM Cape Cod alligator strap... it was my special request from H Hong Kong.  Took around half a year (i think it is acceptable) and I thought they have forgotten me!  Thanks for letting me share



May I ask why it was a special request? None in stock?


----------



## Kelly Banana

Hi periogirl28, yes, there was none in the H boutique I had visited then.  They only had the leather straps for the PM... as mine was a GM they needed to place an 'special' order for me.  They looked and searched in their boxes of straps and finally found an etoupe ST double tour for me, and it is the only one that suits the size of my Cape Cod.  I know H straps are of excellent quality and so difficult to find and so I bought it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kelly Banana said:


> Hi Babes!  It has been such a long time (a few years) since my last log in!  Without further ado, i would very much love to reveal my purchase today... my GM Cape Cod alligator strap... it was my special request from H Hong Kong.  Took around half a year (i think it is acceptable) and I thought they have forgotten me!  Thanks for letting me share



*Kelly*, I die!!! Major congrats and well worth the wait. Beautiful watch and it is perfection ~ love the GM size and that gator strap ~ GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Hermes24Fbg said:


> What's gorgeous bag!!!


Thanks so much! I am very happy with it and that I can wear it different way. I usually wear it with sides in. Haha!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Kelly Banana said:


> Hi Babes!  It has been such a long time (a few years) since my last log in!  Without further ado, i would very much love to reveal my purchase today... my GM Cape Cod alligator strap... it was my special request from H Hong Kong.  Took around half a year (i think it is acceptable) and I thought they have forgotten me!  Thanks for letting me share


Wow! I love it. It is very streamlined and elegant.


----------



## Kelly Banana

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Kelly*, I die!!! Major congrats and well worth the wait. Beautiful watch and it is perfection ~ love the GM size and that gator strap ~ GORGEOUS!!!



Hi VigeeLeBrun, thanks for your compliments!  The saleslady this afternoon first offered me a leather strap which has an oxblood kind of color which I liked but her colleague approached me and took out this blue saphir alligator strap, and I was blown away instantly.  This particularly lady recognized me though we haven't seen each other for almost 6 months and that time it was my first purchase at that shop - how sharp her eyes were!  I was there with a good friend and she too fell in love with my strap immediately!  Later this saleslady told me the strap has just arrived in their shop quite recently so I of course totally forgot about the oxblood strap right away LOL

By the way I adore your CDC cuffs .... needless to say I love your Dallet cashmere shawl... and hi 5!  I also have one, but it's a 90 carres version


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> All of a sudden I realize that I have been very busy during August and September ~ newest additions to my CDC family and Dallet CSGM CW 07.
> Many thanks to all of the enabling tPFers, you know who you are!


Ohhhh you got the Dallet you've been waiting for!!  It's the most stunning cw, and I bet it looks wonderful on you Vigee! I'm really regretting returning this one, but it was between this and a Jige, and I really wanted that Jige!  The CDCs are insanely beautiful too!  What color is the green lizzie one?  And I've been trying to find a barenia one for ages.  Hard to come by in my part of the woods!


----------



## Kelly Banana

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Wow! I love it. It is very streamlined and elegant.



Hi Nikki, thanks for your kind words.  I find the color very chic and eye-catching!  My good friend who was with me this afternoon also found the color so beautiful that she regretted that she had rejected a friend's kind help to buy it for her (this friend had found a wallet of the same alligator leather and same color hue while on holiday) several years ago...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

VigeeLeBrun said:


> All of a sudden I realize that I have been very busy during August and September ~ newest additions to my CDC family and Dallet CSGM CW 07.
> Many thanks to all of the enabling tPFers, you know who you are!



*Vigee*, congratulations on your gorgeous new purchases!! Your CDC collection is magnificent, and I would love to see a modeling pics of the shawl!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hclubfan said:


> Ohhhh you got the Dallet you've been waiting for!!  It's the most stunning cw, and I bet it looks wonderful on you Vigee! I'm really regretting returning this one, but it was between this and a Jige, and I really wanted that Jige!  The CDCs are insanely beautiful too!  What color is the green lizzie one?  And I've been trying to find a barenia one for ages.  Hard to come by in my part of the woods!



*hclubfan*, the green lizzie CDC is vert clair and the barenia CDC was found by SA in less than a day, plus there was one listed on USA H.com a few weeks ago. Will check if it is still there waiting for you.
There are two barenia CDCs on H.com, one with RGHW :I die: and one PHW  

http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/leath...6851cd-83359.html?color_hermes=FAUVE&nuance=1

http://usa.hermes.com/jewelry/leath...6851ck-44750.html?color_hermes=FAUVE&nuance=1



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Vigee*, congratulations on your gorgeous new purchases!! Your CDC collection is magnificent, and I would love to see a modeling pics of the shawl!!



*HNn*, in all honesty these CDCs are part of a larger family and I truly love them all. 
Will do a modeling pic of the Dallet GM after my right arm, which is in a full-time arm sling is a little better. I overdid it yesterday and am paying the pain price today. 
Also, I am trying to decide whether to wear it with a LBD or a parchment shirt ~ the background of this Dallet 07 is very special and unlike anything in my H closet.


----------



## hclubfan

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hclubfan*, the green lizzie CDC is vert clair and the barenia CDC was found by SA in less than a day, plus there was one listed on USA H.com a few weeks ago. Will check if it is still there waiting for you.
> 
> 
> 
> *HNn*, in all honesty these CDCs are part of a larger family and I truly love them all.
> Will do a modeling pic of the Dallet GM after my right arm, which is in a full-time arm sling is a little better. I overdid it yesterday and am paying the pain price today.
> Also, I am trying to decide whether to wear it with a LBD or a parchment shirt ~ the background of this Dallet 07 is very special and unlike anything in my H closet.



You're so sweet Vigee  I will check to see if I can find a barenia on the Canadian site.  I've been dying for one for ages, but they are few and far between here.  And the vert clair lizzie is dreamy


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> All of a sudden I realize that I have been very busy during August and September ~ newest additions to my CDC family and Dallet CSGM CW 07.
> Many thanks to all of the enabling tPFers, you know who you are!



Love love love everything in this pic [emoji173]️ Hope you get well soon Vigee and enjoy your new treasures [emoji3]


----------



## Ann PM

VigeeLeBrun said:


> All of a sudden I realize that I have been very busy during August and September ~ newest additions to my CDC family and Dallet CSGM CW 07.
> Many thanks to all of the enabling tPFers, you know who you are!


nice exotic leather CDC!!!


----------



## danny123

VigeeLeBrun said:


> All of a sudden I realize that I have been very busy during August and September ~ newest additions to my CDC family and Dallet CSGM CW 07.
> Many thanks to all of the enabling tPFers, you know who you are!


what a beautiful CDC collection! thank you for sharing such lovely eye candy


----------



## Love_Couture

VigeeLeBrun said:


> All of a sudden I realize that I have been very busy during August and September ~ newest additions to my CDC family and Dallet CSGM CW 07.
> Many thanks to all of the enabling tPFers, you know who you are!


Love your CDC collection!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love_Couture said:


> *Love your CDC collection!!! *



Thanks so much ladies and *Love_Couture*, these CDCs are just the ones that have joined my collection within the last month or so. My CDC love runs deep and my family seems to keep getting larger even though I edit occasionally. One day, I will take a CDC family pic ~ maybe next week?


----------



## PIPET83

HI everyone. Just bought these beautiful bags. Size 35 for My mother and sister.


----------



## renet

PIPET83 said:


> HI everyone. Just bought these beautiful bags. Size 35 for My mother and sister.



Oh they are so beautiful!  [emoji106]


----------



## adguru

PIPET83 said:


> HI everyone. Just bought these beautiful bags. Size 35 for My mother and sister.


If I can prove I'm your long-long relative, will you buy me one too ?!?  Seriously, they are lovely and you are very generous!


----------



## antheakuma

Welcoming home a small new item today - the Mini Bearn in Rose Lipstick in Chevre!

When I was younger I was more of a black white grey kinda girl (at most blue) and tend to dress more neutral than feminine, but lately the inner me has changed to more girly before I realized it. And here comes my first PINK item! 

Next to it is my good old Calvi in Bleu Azteque also in Chevre. Love this leather... feels so nice it makes me wanna hug it.


----------



## Love_Couture

antheakuma said:


> Welcoming home a small new item today - the Mini Bearn in Rose Lipstick in Chevre!
> 
> When I was younger I was more of a black white grey kinda girl (at most blue) and tend to dress more neutral than feminine, but lately the inner me has changed to more girly before I realized it. And here comes my first PINK item!
> 
> Next to it is my good old Calvi in Bleu Azteque also in Chevre. Love this leather... feels so nice it makes me wanna hug it.
> 
> View attachment 3474801



Rose lipstick is a pretty pink. Congratulations to your new H addition! [emoji178][emoji177]


----------



## Coolz

Some small items.  Switching slowly from Chanel to H accessories. [emoji4]


----------



## kathydep

Coolz said:


> Some small items.  Switching slowly from Chanel to H accessories. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475375
> View attachment 3475376


Is the first pic from the US?


----------



## 3DCC

Got the call that ombré with gold hardware arrived!  Got lucky with 6 rings!!! I have a small little collection of ombré pieces and I'm in love. [emoji7]


----------



## stacey_1805

antheakuma said:


> Welcoming home a small new item today - the Mini Bearn in Rose Lipstick in Chevre!
> 
> When I was younger I was more of a black white grey kinda girl (at most blue) and tend to dress more neutral than feminine, but lately the inner me has changed to more girly before I realized it. And here comes my first PINK item!
> 
> Next to it is my good old Calvi in Bleu Azteque also in Chevre. Love this leather... feels so nice it makes me wanna hug it.
> 
> View attachment 3474801



It's a lovely new addition that you have there. The picture makes me feel that I need one of this now!


----------



## Coolz

kathydep said:


> Is the first pic from the US?



No.  It's from Asia. [emoji3]


----------



## stacey_1805

Picked up this pretty medor picnic CDC up yesterday [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

stacey_1805 said:


> Picked up this pretty medor picnic CDC up yesterday [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3475558



Gorgeous, major congrats!!!


----------



## gbese

Congrats.  Can you please id the scarf in the background?  thanks


----------



## RayLin

Got my new Lindy 26 in rouge tomate...
Isn't it cute ?


----------



## fatcat2523

Have been waited for this for soooo long. Dogon Recto-verso wallet. The best is it is a BE color which is my favorite.


----------



## HiEndGirl

RayLin said:


> Got my new Lindy 26 in rouge tomate...
> Isn't it cute ?
> 
> View attachment 3475897



OMG. Love!!!!! [emoji177][emoji177] this bag and the twillies too


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

RayLin said:


> Got my new Lindy 26 in rouge tomate...
> Isn't it cute ?
> 
> View attachment 3475897


This color is amazing in Lindy.


----------



## stacey_1805

gbese said:


> Congrats.  Can you please id the scarf in the background?  thanks



Hi gbese, thank you.  the scarf was something that I got in May this year, it is called cheval surprise.


----------



## stacey_1805

RayLin said:


> Got my new Lindy 26 in rouge tomate...
> Isn't it cute ?
> 
> View attachment 3475897



Congrats! Love the twillies combo!


----------



## stacey_1805

fatcat2523 said:


> Have been waited for this for soooo long. Dogon Recto-verso wallet. The best is it is a BE color which is my favorite.
> View attachment 3476238
> 
> View attachment 3476239
> 
> View attachment 3476240



Congrats! It is a beauty, love the BE colour on the dogon


----------



## Latiffia

Absolutely beautiful! My favorite color! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Love_Couture

fatcat2523 said:


> Have been waited for this for soooo long. Dogon Recto-verso wallet. The best is it is a BE color which is my favorite.


Love BE as well.  Congratulations to your new H addition.


----------



## Serena88

Scarf day for me today  I bough this Astrologie maxi twilly! I like it a looooot [emoji173]️


----------



## hclubfan

Serena88 said:


> Scarf day for me today  I bough this Astrologie maxi twilly! I like it a looooot [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3476855
> View attachment 3476856


It looks amazing on you!!!


----------



## Serena88

RayLin said:


> Got my new Lindy 26 in rouge tomate...
> Isn't it cute ?
> 
> View attachment 3475897



Cute? It's stunning!!!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Serena88

hclubfan said:


> It looks amazing on you!!!



Thank you so much!! [emoji173]️


----------



## spylove22

Serena88 said:


> Scarf day for me today  I bough this Astrologie maxi twilly! I like it a looooot [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3476855
> View attachment 3476856



I love this!!! so tempting, looks so good on you!


----------



## krawford

3477024[/ATTACH] Yes, yes, and yes!!!!❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Genie27

I bought this Twilly to go with the bleu paon, but I don't like it after all. I think I should look for something with more blue/green and brighter. The colours looked better in the H spotlights.


----------



## krawford

Didn't mean to post two photos.


----------



## spylove22

Serena88 said:


> Scarf day for me today  I bough this Astrologie maxi twilly! I like it a looooot [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3476855
> View attachment 3476856



I was wondering if you could please post a full length pic, I don't have the new maxi twilly and I am curious how it looks overall worn. TIA!


----------



## Serena88

spylove22 said:


> I was wondering if you could please post a full length pic, I don't have the new maxi twilly and I am curious how it looks overall worn. TIA!



I will tomorrow morning, promise! (It's 00:15 here )
Anyway, I am surprised because it's a bit short!!
I have another maxi twilly and it's longer than this! Is this a known fact? Are they shorter now?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

3DCC said:


> Got the call that ombré with gold hardware arrived!  Got lucky with 6 rings!!! I have a small little collection of ombré pieces and I'm in love. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475468
> View attachment 3475469


What a fantastic collection!!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Serena88 said:


> I will tomorrow morning, promise! (It's 00:15 here )
> Anyway, I am surprised because it's a bit short!!
> I have another maxi twilly and it's longer than this! Is this a known fact? Are they shorter now?


I heard they were shorter.  What is the difference in length?


----------



## Serena88

Genie27 said:


> I bought this Twilly to go with the bleu paon, but I don't like it after all. I think I should look for something with more blue/green and brighter. The colours looked better in the H spotlights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477028



I like it! [emoji173]️


----------



## luckylove

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I heard they were shorter.  What is the difference in length?




If you go online to H.com and view the older and the newer maxi twillys, it will give you the dimensions of each. HTH!


----------



## Serena88

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I heard they were shorter.  What is the difference in length?



Yes  I still have to decide if that's something I like or not! I believe at least 10 cm less than my other scarf, I will post a photo of both on my bed!!


----------



## Genie27

@Serena88 I think I'm comparing it to your (perfect) green twilly that you posted. That one was perfect for what I had in mind. I like this one by itself, but it doesn't match the bag, and I wanted to use it to wrap a strap. It looks odd to me.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Serena88 said:


> Scarf day for me today  I bough this Astrologie maxi twilly! I like it a looooot [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3476855
> View attachment 3476856



This looks lovely on you


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Serena88 said:


> Yes  I still have to decide if that's something I like or not! I believe at least 10 cm less than my other scarf, I will post a photo of both on my bed!!


Thanks!  I love the one you have.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

luckylove said:


> If you go online to H.com and view the older and the newer maxi twillys, it will give you the dimensions of each. HTH!


Thanks so much!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Ok so I posting my first ever H bag [emoji177] So excited!!!! I'm fairly new to tpf and couldn't figure out how to do a reveal thread [emoji53] so I'm posting my reveal picts here so hope that's ok [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

HiEndGirl said:


> Ok so I posting my first ever H bag [emoji177] So excited!!!! I'm fairly new to tpf and couldn't figure out how to do a reveal thread [emoji53] so I'm posting my reveal picts here so hope that's ok [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3477228
> 
> View attachment 3477229
> 
> View attachment 3477230
> 
> View attachment 3477231
> 
> View attachment 3477232
> 
> View attachment 3477236
> 
> View attachment 3477239
> 
> View attachment 3477240
> 
> View attachment 3477241
> 
> View attachment 3477243



Fabulous choices! Thanks for the reveal and many congrats!


----------



## HiEndGirl

periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous choices! Thanks for the reveal and many congrats!



Thank you! I had help from a lovely and patient SA and my DH too. [emoji4] Loving that I can change out the twilly and charms to different colours. So versatile.


----------



## Kelly Banana

This beauty...
	

		
			
		

		
	




PS.  Wow HiEndGirl, your post is like a treasure chest to me!  Your goodies are sooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kelly Banana said:


> This beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477351
> 
> 
> PS.  Wow HiEndGirl, your post is like a treasure chest to me!  Your goodies are sooooooo gorgeous!



Thank you so much. You are sooo sweet [emoji177]
I have an addiction lol. Thankfully my DH is very understanding and actually very helpful with helping picking out my accessories.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kelly Banana said:


> This beauty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477351
> 
> 
> PS.  Wow HiEndGirl, your post is like a treasure chest to me!  Your goodies are sooooooo gorgeous!



I got confused what I was replying to then lol. This addition to your collection is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kelly Banana

Thanks HiEndGirl.  It is really fantastic to know your significant half likes and understands your addiction.  I wish mine could [emoji28]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kelly Banana said:


> Thanks HiEndGirl.  It is really fantastic to know your significant half likes and understands your addiction.  I wish mine could [emoji28]



Oh no. Is so hard I know. Actually DH first introduced my to LV when we first started dating back in the 90's. I didn't know what it was lol. So I blame him haha[emoji23] Plus he quite likes H too so he gets treated too


----------



## gbese

stacey_1805 said:


> Hi gbese, thank you.  the scarf was something that I got in May this year, it is called cheval surprise.
> 
> View attachment 3476530



thanks!!!!!


----------



## papilloncristal

A craie constance and Sakura rodeo for myself. Massacar Birkin for my mother


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

papilloncristal said:


> A craie constance and Sakura rodeo for myself. Massacar Birkin for my mother



Photo please![emoji7]


----------



## papilloncristal

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Photo please![emoji7]



The constance is here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/My-favorite-purchase-of-the-year.952524/

For the Birkin I need to ask my mother for pics later


----------



## Serena88

Here I am again! I took a couple of photos, sorry for the mess in my room but I was playing with my daughter in the while and preparing our lunch 






As you can see the difference between the two is more than 10 cm as I was thinking yesterday evening, but for me it's not a problem, because when I put on the longer one I always find it in my way  maybe it's because I'm not so tall ahah!


----------



## majusaka

HiEndGirl said:


> Ok so I posting my first ever H bag [emoji177] So excited!!!! I'm fairly new to tpf and couldn't figure out how to do a reveal thread [emoji53] so I'm posting my reveal picts here so hope that's ok [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3477228
> 
> View attachment 3477229
> 
> View attachment 3477230
> 
> View attachment 3477231
> 
> View attachment 3477232
> 
> View attachment 3477236
> 
> View attachment 3477239
> 
> View attachment 3477240
> 
> View attachment 3477241
> 
> View attachment 3477243


Is the picotin in the color trench?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

HiEndGirl said:


> Ok so I posting my first ever H bag [emoji177] So excited!!!! I'm fairly new to tpf and couldn't figure out how to do a reveal thread [emoji53] so I'm posting my reveal picts here so hope that's ok [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3477228
> 
> View attachment 3477229
> 
> View attachment 3477230
> 
> View attachment 3477231
> 
> View attachment 3477232
> 
> View attachment 3477236
> 
> View attachment 3477239
> 
> View attachment 3477240
> 
> View attachment 3477241
> 
> View attachment 3477243



Congrats!  I love Picos.


----------



## Kelly Banana

HiEndGirl said:


> Oh no. Is so hard I know. Actually DH first introduced my to LV when we first started dating back in the 90's. I didn't know what it was lol. So I blame him haha[emoji23] Plus he quite likes H too so he gets treated too



that is so lucky of you, HiEndGirl.  It is just that hubby is not enlightened and inspired into our world of H, yet.


----------



## StyleEyes

My old parchemin Lindy wearing my new ClF CSGM and ombré lizzy CDC!! [emoji177]


----------



## Kelly Banana

Wow!  What a chic combination!  Eye candies they are!!  I have a picture in my mind already, you look so gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## la_ura42

After lots of lurking and admiring of everyone's beautiful purchases, I feel as though I finally have an exciting piece of my own to share...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
First of all, 2 little accessories...


----------



## la_ura42

And my exciting new baby! Kelly wallet in prune and poppy, ghillies style  Thank you for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## LovEmAll

la_ura42 said:


> View attachment 3477604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my exciting new baby! Kelly wallet in prune and poppy, ghillies style  Thank you for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477607


Love this!  Gorg nails too! [emoji1387][emoji6]


----------



## HiEndGirl

majusaka said:


> Is the picotin in the color trench?



Yes it's Trench. Finding it very easy to coordinate and a great base colour for different twillies and charms etc or even just without any extras for a clean look.


----------



## HiEndGirl

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Congrats!  I love Picos.



Thanks! Feeling rather chuffed. [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Kelly Banana said:


> that is so lucky of you, HiEndGirl.  It is just that hubby is not enlightened and inspired into our world of H, yet.



...yet.. [emoji12]


----------



## HiEndGirl

StyleEyes said:


> My old parchemin Lindy wearing my new ClF CSGM and ombré lizzy CDC!! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3477520



Love this combo, and the CDC is gorgeous


----------



## HiEndGirl

la_ura42 said:


> View attachment 3477604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my exciting new baby! Kelly wallet in prune and poppy, ghillies style  Thank you for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477607



Love the contrast interior [emoji177] and that charm [emoji7]


----------



## Serena88

la_ura42 said:


> View attachment 3477604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my exciting new baby! Kelly wallet in prune and poppy, ghillies style  Thank you for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477607



OMG AMAZING!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ congrats!!!


----------



## purplepoodles

HiEndGirl said:


> Ok so I posting my first ever H bag [emoji177] So excited!!!! I'm fairly new to tpf and couldn't figure out how to do a reveal thread [emoji53] so I'm posting my reveal picts here so hope that's ok [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3477228
> 
> View attachment 3477229
> 
> View attachment 3477230
> 
> View attachment 3477231
> 
> View attachment 3477232
> 
> View attachment 3477236
> 
> View attachment 3477239
> 
> View attachment 3477240
> 
> View attachment 3477241
> 
> View attachment 3477243



Great choices and lovely reveal! What colour is you picotin?


----------



## Love_Couture

la_ura42 said:


> View attachment 3477604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my exciting new baby! Kelly wallet in prune and poppy, ghillies style  Thank you for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477607



This is indeed super exciting! What a beautiful piece. Congratulations!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

purplepoodles said:


> Great choices and lovely reveal! What colour is you picotin?



Thanks purplepoodles [emoji8]. It's called Trench. It's actually very similar in shade to a trench coat so great for a neutral.


----------



## la_ura42

LovEmAll said:


> Love this!  Gorg nails too! [emoji1387][emoji6]





HiEndGirl said:


> Love the contrast interior [emoji177] and that charm [emoji7]





Serena88 said:


> OMG AMAZING!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ congrats!!!





Love_Couture said:


> This is indeed super exciting! What a beautiful piece. Congratulations!!! [emoji173]️



Thanks everyone!


----------



## ari

Love_Couture said:


> Here it is. I got it in July.  Jacket familiar? [emoji6][emoji178][emoji177]
> View attachment 3472692



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] great jacket! The SO is out off this world! Congrats love everything!


----------



## theITbag

Just joined the Jige Argile club!  [emoji320][emoji322][emoji119]


----------



## GLX

Arrived today, Feux du Ciel (Lights the Sky).  I've always liked this design and chose the colorway to pair with a piece of my artwork.  I'm not sure if I'll swap it with the cheval surprise or hang it below, we'll see.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

theITbag said:


> Just joined the Jige Argile club!  [emoji320][emoji322][emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478521


OMG I love your Jige and that blanket in that cw is next on my hitlist... LOVE IT!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

theITbag said:


> Just joined the Jige Argile club!  [emoji320][emoji322][emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478521


Love it, I have Jige in Vermillon, but I want this one too! Such a pretty neutral. Congrats on a lovely purchase.


----------



## hclubfan

theITbag said:


> Just joined the Jige Argile club!  [emoji320][emoji322][emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478521


Gorgeous (I'm your twin) and it looks so pretty with the blanket!


----------



## purplepoodles

HiEndGirl said:


> Thanks purplepoodles [emoji8]. It's called Trench. It's actually very similar in shade to a trench coat so great for a neutral.



Thanks HiEndGirl, need to see this irl. Hermes sure does neutrals better than anyone else. Got this colour on my list now


----------



## atelierforward

la_ura42 said:


> View attachment 3477604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my exciting new baby! Kelly wallet in prune and poppy, ghillies style  Thank you for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477607


So beautiful!!


----------



## atelierforward

theITbag said:


> Just joined the Jige Argile club!  [emoji320][emoji322][emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478521


Beautiful choice! Love a versatile neutral.


----------



## cremel

I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres


----------



## tabbi001

cremel said:


> I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479200
> 
> View attachment 3479201
> View attachment 3479203
> View attachment 3479204
> View attachment 3479205
> View attachment 3479206
> View attachment 3479207
> View attachment 3479208
> View attachment 3479209


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cremel

tabbi001 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## HiEndGirl

cremel said:


> I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479200
> 
> View attachment 3479201
> View attachment 3479203
> View attachment 3479204
> View attachment 3479205
> View attachment 3479206
> View attachment 3479207
> View attachment 3479208
> View attachment 3479209



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

cremel said:


> I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479200
> 
> View attachment 3479201
> View attachment 3479203
> View attachment 3479204
> View attachment 3479205
> View attachment 3479206
> View attachment 3479207
> View attachment 3479208
> View attachment 3479209


Beautiful.  Rouge Tomate?


----------



## cremel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful.  Rouge Tomate?



Thank you Nikki. Yes.


----------



## aynrand

Thank goodness you weren't done....  Gorgeous.


----------



## cremel

aynrand said:


> Thank goodness you weren't done....  Gorgeous.



[emoji12][emoji12][emoji851]


----------



## Mindi B

Who could say no to red?  What a fun, chic pop of color!


----------



## LovEmAll

cremel said:


> I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479200
> 
> View attachment 3479201
> View attachment 3479203
> View attachment 3479204
> View attachment 3479205
> View attachment 3479206
> View attachment 3479207
> View attachment 3479208
> View attachment 3479209



Beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji898][emoji106]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful.  Rouge Tomate?


This is the color my Kelly is in. I think it is a really pretty red as it is a bright poppy red. Your Birkin is making me drool! Congrats again.


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Who could say no to red?  What a fun, chic pop of color!



Yeah Mindi. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## cremel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is the color my Kelly is in. I think it is a really pretty red as it is a bright poppy red. Your Birkin is making me drool! Congrats again.



Thank you dear. I love Kelly and a Kelly 28 /32 would be great addition to me too!!


----------



## cremel

Mindi B said:


> Who could say no to red?  What a fun, chic pop of color!



When I first met this SA I told her I loved red. Ever since I started getting lots of reds. It's time to shift the preference to different shades of blue.


----------



## Nerja

cremel said:


> I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479200
> 
> View attachment 3479201
> View attachment 3479203
> View attachment 3479204
> View attachment 3479205
> View attachment 3479206
> View attachment 3479207
> View attachment 3479208
> View attachment 3479209



Absolutely gorgeous!  The red is stunning, and the Maxi twilly!!  WOW!


----------



## cremel

Nerja said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  The red is stunning, and the Maxi twilly!!  WOW!



Thank you Nerja!


----------



## spylove22

I haven't posted anything in ages, so here is my new maxi twilly. I really prefer this length to the older ones.


----------



## cremel

spylove22 said:


> I haven't posted anything in ages, so here is my new maxi twilly. I really prefer this length to the older ones.
> View attachment 3479668



Very pretty ![emoji106]


----------



## cremel

LovEmAll said:


> Beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji898][emoji106]



Thank you dear![emoji173]️


----------



## spylove22

and my newest piece of H jewelry!


----------



## atelierforward

cremel said:


> I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479200
> 
> View attachment 3479201
> View attachment 3479203
> View attachment 3479204
> View attachment 3479205
> View attachment 3479206
> View attachment 3479207
> View attachment 3479208
> View attachment 3479209


Can't blame you. Who could refuse that Birkin?!?


----------



## renet

cremel said:


> I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479200
> 
> View attachment 3479201
> View attachment 3479203
> View attachment 3479204
> View attachment 3479205
> View attachment 3479206
> View attachment 3479207
> View attachment 3479208
> View attachment 3479209



Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I couldn't refuse this offer if I were you too! [emoji38][emoji23]
Enjoy this great B!  [emoji6]


----------



## Love_Couture

cremel said:


> I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479200
> 
> View attachment 3479201
> View attachment 3479203
> View attachment 3479204
> View attachment 3479205
> View attachment 3479206
> View attachment 3479207
> View attachment 3479208
> View attachment 3479209



Love the red! And so lovely with GHW!!! Congratulations! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## renee_nyc

I had been hoping to get my first H bag (currently in the South of France.) I visited the Aix and Monaco stores, no luck. 

But surprisingly yesterday the Cannes store had just what I was looking for - my new black GP 36 in Negonda!


----------



## San2222

spylove22 said:


> I haven't posted anything in ages, so here is my new maxi twilly. I really prefer this length to the older ones.
> View attachment 3479668


May I ask what's the difference with the old one? Longer? Would love to see a photo comparison if u got an old one...


----------



## cremel

Love_Couture said:


> Love the red! And so lovely with GHW!!! Congratulations! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you! Yes I love the gold hardware on red!



renet said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I couldn't refuse this offer if I were you too! [emoji38][emoji23]
> Enjoy this great B!  [emoji6]



Thanks! [emoji173]️



atelierforward said:


> Can't blame you. Who could refuse that Birkin?!?


No I cannot refuse...[emoji7]


----------



## cremel

renee_nyc said:


> I had been hoping to get my first H bag (currently in the South of France.) I visited the Aix and Monaco stores, no luck.
> 
> But surprisingly yesterday the Cannes store had just what I was looking for - my new black GP 36 in Negonda!
> 
> View attachment 3479830



It's one of those all time winner. It's very versatile and can even hold my Mac laptop. It's subtle that doesn't have a big logo on. Good for lots of day to day activities.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Nerja said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  The red is stunning, and the Maxi twilly!!  WOW!


Gorgeous red! And love the maxis-- have 2 colourways also ( so far...)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Steviej said:


> My first Hermes bag offered to me by local store
> View attachment 3469460
> 
> View attachment 3469456


Looking at your pic again and can't believe how gorgeous this is. I want something in this color.


----------



## HiEndGirl

spylove22 said:


> I haven't posted anything in ages, so here is my new maxi twilly. I really prefer this length to the older ones.
> View attachment 3479668



Wow I love the colours on this! Hmm got me wishing now lol


----------



## HiEndGirl

renee_nyc said:


> I had been hoping to get my first H bag (currently in the South of France.) I visited the Aix and Monaco stores, no luck.
> 
> But surprisingly yesterday the Cannes store had just what I was looking for - my new black GP 36 in Negonda!
> 
> View attachment 3479830



Congrats on your first H bag!! Excited for you [emoji4] It's so lovely!


----------



## cremel

Scarf and Glove said:


> Gorgeous red! And love the maxis-- have 2 colourways also ( so far...)



I probably went crazy in the store. I got three CWs for the same design.  [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Last couple finds....new GP in noir Negonda and I found the rose gold CDC in *box calf* in an XS. That one's so new I haven't taken off the plastic yet!


----------



## pairin

QuelleFromage said:


> Last couple finds....new GP in noir Negonda and I found the rose gold CDC in *box calf* in an XS. That one's so new I haven't taken off the plastic yet!
> View attachment 3480469


So pretty!  I love box calf leather.


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Last couple finds....new GP in noir Negonda and I found the rose gold CDC in *box calf* in an XS. That one's so new I haven't taken off the plastic yet!
> View attachment 3480469



What a cool combo! And you know you're gonna get so much use out of that GP! I have three and am still wondering if I  "need" a black one!


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> What a cool combo! And you know you're gonna get so much use out of that GP! I have three and am still wondering if I  "need" a black one!


I loooooove the GP.  I have had it about a month now, but haven't posted any purchases. Finally a bag that holds a laptop!


----------



## sunrise4ever

29cm Argile Jige
View attachment 3480976


----------



## theITbag

sunrise4ever said:


> 29cm Argile Jige
> View attachment 3480976



Twinsies!!!  Congrats!!!  Wear in good health.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> Last couple finds....new GP in noir Negonda and I found the rose gold CDC in *box calf* in an XS. That one's so new I haven't taken off the plastic yet!
> View attachment 3480469


Lovely dear!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sunrise4ever said:


> 29cm Argile Jige
> View attachment 3480976


Jige heaven !!!


----------



## hclubfan

QuelleFromage said:


> Last couple finds....new GP in noir Negonda and I found the rose gold CDC in *box calf* in an XS. That one's so new I haven't taken off the plastic yet!
> View attachment 3480469


Love both of these QF! Negonda looks like such a hardy leather...I imagine it can withstand quite a bit. And a box CDC....that's a veritable unicorn


----------



## hclubfan

sunrise4ever said:


> 29cm Argile Jige
> View attachment 3480976


Gorgeous....twins with you on this! Such a gorgeous neutral.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> Last couple finds....new GP in noir Negonda and I found the rose gold CDC in *box calf* in an XS. That one's so new I haven't taken off the plastic yet!
> View attachment 3480469



*QF*, so happy for you and major congrats on that box calf CDC RGHW ~ both H purchases are wonderful.


----------



## QuelleFromage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *QF*, so happy for you and major congrats on that box calf CDC RGHW ~ both H purchases are wonderful.


Thank you my dear Vigee!! Classic black. And although I am a PHW girl I think the rose gold CDC will get a lot of wear 



hclubfan said:


> Love both of these QF! Negonda looks like such a hardy leather...I imagine it can withstand quite a bit. And a box CDC....that's a veritable unicorn


Thank you!  The CDC was actually found on H.com....has been there off and on but the XS size is very hard to find. Even my SA gets very few CDCs in XS so as sad as I am not to buy from him I had to pick it up as soon as I saw it!


----------



## krawford

My beautiful 30cm gold Birkin ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Keren16

cremel said:


> I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479200
> 
> View attachment 3479201
> View attachment 3479203
> View attachment 3479204
> View attachment 3479205
> View attachment 3479206
> View attachment 3479207
> View attachment 3479208
> View attachment 3479209



Congratulations [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
There is always room for another Hermes Red Bag!
It's beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
MT wonderful accompaniment [emoji170][emoji169][emoji170]


----------



## Keren16

renee_nyc said:


> I had been hoping to get my first H bag (currently in the South of France.) I visited the Aix and Monaco stores, no luck.
> 
> But surprisingly yesterday the Cannes store had just what I was looking for - my new black GP 36 in Negonda!
> 
> View attachment 3479830



Congratulations!
You will love your GP!


----------



## Keren16

QuelleFromage said:


> Last couple finds....new GP in noir Negonda and I found the rose gold CDC in *box calf* in an XS. That one's so new I haven't taken off the plastic yet!
> View attachment 3480469



Congratulations[emoji898]
GP's are wonderful, easy bags & feel terrific when wearing (I don't need to tell you!)
That is a great combo with the CDC!
Hope to see some pics of you wearing them together!


----------



## Keren16

krawford said:


> View attachment 3481254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful 30cm gold Birkin [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



So pretty!  [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji173]️


----------



## LVjudy

spylove22 said:


> and my newest piece of H jewelry!
> View attachment 3479670



Drag double tour [emoji76] I'm dying for one w/ rose gold hw but wonder if they will release adl colors. Besides black, did your store have any other colors?


----------



## cremel

Keren16 said:


> Congratulations [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> There is always room for another Hermes Red Bag!
> It's beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> MT wonderful accompaniment [emoji170][emoji169][emoji170]



Thank you![emoji173]️


----------



## noreen_uk

my new   neo boots


----------



## TankerToad

The Drag bracelet comes in rouge granate as well


----------



## mygoodies

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3481941
> View attachment 3481942
> 
> The Drag bracelet comes in rouge granate as well



Whaaaa....looove Grenat!! Hopefully they'll receive some at my home store[emoji179][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## tabbi001

Select scarves were on sale in my home boutique! Now I need a malachite kelly and a raisin or rougeH birkin to go with these


----------



## impulsive

noreen_uk said:


> my new   neo boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481940



Gorgeous boots, congrats!   Let us know how you like these boots,  after you wear them.  Thanks!!


----------



## ssv003

Picked up a few items from H.com! Ulysse PM bicolor and ombré lizard/ghw bracelet. Loving both so much! Both are still available online on the us site right now.


----------



## eternallove4bag

sunrise4ever said:


> 29cm Argile Jige
> View attachment 3480976


Beautiful! Twinsies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



krawford said:


> View attachment 3481254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful 30cm gold Birkin [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Gorgeous classic B[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3481941
> View attachment 3481942
> 
> The Drag bracelet comes in rouge granate as well


I am so in love with RG! Beautiful bracelet TankerToad[emoji7][emoji7]



tabbi001 said:


> Select scarves were on sale in my home boutique! Now I need a malachite kelly and a raisin or rougeH birkin to go with these


Wow! I love your choices and seriously that scarf on the right is a match made in heaven with malachite bag[emoji7][emoji7]



ssv003 said:


> Picked up a few items from H.com! Ulysse PM bicolor and ombré lizard/ghw bracelet. Loving both so much! Both are still available online on the us site right now.
> 
> View attachment 3482472
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482473



Beautiful!! I have my Eyes on the ombré lizard bracelet too! What a beauty[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> my new   neo boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481940



Gorgeous boots my friend [emoji7][emoji7]... Can't wait to see you rocking these!


----------



## cherrytongue

Black Birkin 35 in Ardennes. Looking for a rose colored bastia for my next purchase, maybe a herbag backpack too!


----------



## Livia1

ssv003 said:


> Picked up a few items from H.com! Ulysse PM bicolor and ombré lizard/ghw bracelet. Loving both so much! Both are still available online on the us site right now.
> 
> View attachment 3482472
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482473


I already told you on Insta but this bracelet is simply gorgeous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sunrise4ever said:


> 29cm Argile Jige
> View attachment 3480976


Argile is so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## ssv003

Livia1 said:


> I already told you on Insta but this bracelet is simply gorgeous!



Thank you so so much!  so sweet of you


----------



## ssv003

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful! Twinsies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Gorgeous classic B[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> I am so in love with RG! Beautiful bracelet TankerToad[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> Wow! I love your choices and seriously that scarf on the right is a match made in heaven with malachite bag[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!! I have my Eyes on the ombré lizard bracelet too! What a beauty[emoji7][emoji7]



Many thanks


----------



## Garciavilla

New to TPF, first time posting...
My first Hermes purchase: Avalon Blanket


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Garciavilla said:


> View attachment 3483422
> View attachment 3483423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to TPF, first time posting...
> My first Hermes purchase: Avalon Blanket



Perfect corner to curl up with that amazing blanket a book! I love the paint color, BTW.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Today's tiny addition to celebrate a special occasion:
Electrique Gavroche CW 05

Scarlett was heart worm positive when we adopted her and after 2.5 years of "slow kill" treatment she tested negative for heart worms this morning! We stopped by H on the way home from the vet for a special treat. She said she'd share it with me too. [emoji6]


----------



## Garciavilla

LittleMsMelody said:


> Perfect corner to curl up with that amazing blanket a book! I love the paint color, BTW.


Thanks so much, LittleMsMelody! Wonderful post as well, Scarlett looks happy!


----------



## Bella2015

LittleMsMelody said:


> Today's tiny addition to celebrate a special occasion:
> Electrique Gavroche CW 05
> 
> Scarlett was heart worm positive when we adopted her and after 2.5 years of "slow kill" treatment she tested negative for heart worms this morning! We stopped by H on the way home from the vet for a special treat. She said she'd share it with me too. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3483435



She's adorable!! Congrats.


----------



## Susie Tunes

LittleMsMelody said:


> Today's tiny addition to celebrate a special occasion:
> Electrique Gavroche CW 05
> 
> Scarlett was heart worm positive when we adopted her and after 2.5 years of "slow kill" treatment she tested negative for heart worms this morning! We stopped by H on the way home from the vet for a special treat. She said she'd share it with me too. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3483435




Super cute - she looks absolutely delighted with her new silk


----------



## HiEndGirl

Garciavilla said:


> View attachment 3483422
> View attachment 3483423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to TPF, first time posting...
> My first Hermes purchase: Avalon Blanket



Gorgeous styling. All the blanket posts are making me want to redecorate. [emoji38]


----------



## HiEndGirl

ssv003 said:


> Picked up a few items from H.com! Ulysse PM bicolor and ombré lizard/ghw bracelet. Loving both so much! Both are still available online on the us site right now.
> 
> View attachment 3482472
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482473



Love your bracelet. [emoji177] I have the Kelly double tour in lizard and absolutely love wearing it.


----------



## Ann PM

my new black&white collection for winter


----------



## Pessie

LittleMsMelody said:


> Today's tiny addition to celebrate a special occasion:
> Electrique Gavroche CW 05
> 
> Scarlett was heart worm positive when we adopted her and after 2.5 years of "slow kill" treatment she tested negative for heart worms this morning! We stopped by H on the way home from the vet for a special treat. She said she'd share it with me too. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3483435


Bless her, what a little darling


----------



## Blushingnude

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)


wow! dreamy!! truly a unicorn


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Garciavilla said:


> Thanks so much, LittleMsMelody! Wonderful post as well, Scarlett looks happy!





Bella2015 said:


> She's adorable!! Congrats.





Susie Tunes said:


> Super cute - she looks absolutely delighted with her new silk





Pessie said:


> Bless her, what a little darling



Thank you all so much!  She really does love it. She knows that dressing up means she gets to go somewhere. She wore it to our neighborhood's National Night Out event this evening. There were lots of dogs but she was by far the most stylish. [emoji6]


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Envelope Trio in Rouge Tomate, Feu and Lime in Chevre Mysore leather


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LittleHermesgir said:


> View attachment 3484649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envelope Trio in Rouge Tomate, Feu and Lime in Chevre Mysore leather


Beautiful colors!!!


----------



## ghoztz

LittleHermesgir said:


> View attachment 3484649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envelope Trio in Rouge Tomate, Feu and Lime in Chevre Mysore leather



Fun Colors!  It makes me smile


----------



## ghoztz

noreen_uk said:


> my new   neo boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481940



These are definitely on my list for fall/winter!! Are they comfortable?  I want a pair in Brown.


----------



## Ann PM

my new baby B30 gris mouette palladium! 
(I think I need to take a break from shopping H  )


----------



## suziez

Ann PM said:


> my new baby B30 gris mouette palladium!
> (I think I need to take a break from shopping H  )


I adore this bag so much.  Many congrats..... I am so hoping to get this same exact bag......(hope the bag fairy heard me)


----------



## Pessie

Au bout du monde cw4, going to be a super-useful one for me I think


----------



## Ann PM

suziez said:


> I adore this bag so much.  Many congrats..... I am so hoping to get this same exact bag......(hope the bag fairy heard me)


yeah baby! hope you get one soon!


----------



## NikkiCD

My new B25 capucine with ghw.  This is my first Birkin.  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ayc

NikkiCD said:


> My new B25 capucine with ghw.  This is my first Birkin.  Thank you for letting me share!


Wow gorgeous!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

NikkiCD said:


> My new B25 capucine with ghw.  This is my first Birkin.  Thank you for letting me share!


OH WOW!!! Very beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## krawford

35 cm Taurillon Clemence Birkin in Noir with gold hardware ❤️❤️❤️❤️  I am stopping now☹️


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Ann PM said:


> my new baby B30 gris mouette palladium!
> (I think I need to take a break from shopping H  )


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcpro

krawford said:


> View attachment 3486266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 cm Taurillon Clemence Birkin in Noir with gold hardware [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️  I am stopping now☹️



The ultimate classic and  so chic!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

krawford said:


> View attachment 3486266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 cm Taurillon Clemence Birkin in Noir with gold hardware [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️  I am stopping now☹️



Love love [emoji173]️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ann PM said:


> my new black&white collection for winter


You won't go wrong with this pair.


----------



## kathydep

Jypsiere 28 in epsom noir and sombrero bleu obscur


----------



## Love_Couture

kathydep said:


> Jypsiere 28 in epsom noir and sombrero bleu obscur



Oh wow. Looks so COOL! [emoji170]


----------



## kringey

Just want to share my latest B! I wasn't a fan of gold before but now I am in love with the color.. [emoji173]️


----------



## tafleischer

kathydep said:


> Jypsiere 28 in epsom noir and sombrero bleu obscur


What a stunning unique combo[emoji8] [emoji8] [emoji8]


----------



## Mariclem




----------



## Momoe Mint

Went to Hermes to get the Silk Twill Scarf and a scarf ring for our 7th wedding anniversary, and was offered this cutie pie.  Geranium sings to my heart!  Best part is that it is in palladium hardware, swoon.  Birkin 25 Togo leather   Unforgettable in every way, the story of how my first Birkin came home with me.  Hubby was ecstatic nonetheless, whilst catching Pokemon in the boutique (shy).


----------



## Momoe Mint

kringey said:


> Just want to share my latest B! I wasn't a fan of gold before but now I am in love with the color.. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486680


It's gorgeous!  Congratulations!  Yes, you never know if a color will sing to your heart, until you see it in real life.


----------



## peppers90

Nadia boots and Robert Dallet GM, and a little horse head scarf ring...modeling pics in the "in action" thread


----------



## Love_Couture

Momoe Mint said:


> View attachment 3486938
> 
> Went to Hermes to get the Silk Twill Scarf and a scarf ring for our 7th wedding anniversary, and was offered this cutie pie.  Geranium sings to my heart!  Best part is that it is in palladium hardware, swoon.  Birkin 25 Togo leather   Unforgettable in every way, the story of how my first Birkin came home with me.  Hubby was ecstatic nonetheless, whilst catching Pokemon in the boutique (shy).


Very beautiful.  Congratulatons!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

theITbag said:


> Just joined the Jige Argile club!  [emoji320][emoji322][emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478521


Yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

cremel said:


> I thought I was done for any Hermes rouge bags but here it comes again! When my SA called yesterday and offered a red Birkin I just could not resist!!! It's too perfect! The fine grains of clemence plus gold hardware, irresistible! Present Birkin 30 clemence. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji126][emoji126]And maxi twilly Carre En Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479200
> 
> View attachment 3479201
> View attachment 3479203
> View attachment 3479204
> View attachment 3479205
> View attachment 3479206
> View attachment 3479207
> View attachment 3479208
> View attachment 3479209


These are wonder colors.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

spylove22 said:


> I haven't posted anything in ages, so here is my new maxi twilly. I really prefer this length to the older ones.
> View attachment 3479668


Another piece to add to my grail list!  Beautiful.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Ann PM said:


> my new baby B30 gris mouette palladium!
> (I think I need to take a break from shopping H  )


I like this color.  Not too dark, not too light.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

kathydep said:


> Jypsiere 28 in epsom noir and sombrero bleu obscur


A beauty!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

I got a new croc band for my old Cape Cod gm watch.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots and Robert Dallet GM, and a little horse head scarf ring...modeling pics in the "in action" thread
> 
> View attachment 3487005
> View attachment 3487004


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG those boots - I die


----------



## peppers90

Scarf and Glove said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG those boots - I die



Thank you Scarf and Glove! Very understated and chic, wore them out today and quite comfy with 3 inch stacked heel


----------



## Momo0

Momoe Mint said:


> View attachment 3486938
> 
> Went to Hermes to get the Silk Twill Scarf and a scarf ring for our 7th wedding anniversary, and was offered this cutie pie.  Geranium sings to my heart!  Best part is that it is in palladium hardware, swoon.  Birkin 25 Togo leather   Unforgettable in every way, the story of how my first Birkin came home with me.  Hubby was ecstatic nonetheless, whilst catching Pokemon in the boutique (shy).



Gorgeous [emoji173]️ Congratulations!!!


----------



## kellytheshopper

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots and Robert Dallet GM, and a little horse head scarf ring...modeling pics in the "in action" thread
> 
> View attachment 3487005
> View attachment 3487004



WOW THOSE BOOTS!!!! Love! Enjoy them! [emoji7]


----------



## weibandy

krawford said:


> View attachment 3486266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 cm Taurillon Clemence Birkin in Noir with gold hardware ❤️❤️❤️❤️  I am stopping now☹️


Dreamy!! Love it.


----------



## peppers90

kellytheshopper said:


> WOW THOSE BOOTS!!!! Love! Enjoy them! [emoji7]



Thank you kellytheshopper!!


----------



## renet

peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots and Robert Dallet GM, and a little horse head scarf ring...modeling pics in the "in action" thread
> 
> View attachment 3487005
> View attachment 3487004



Very nice boots! Love [emoji173]️ it!


----------



## ffy22

Here is my story...I had been waiting for a black Birkin in size 30 Togo for few months. Waiting for an unknown was such a pain, so today I went to my home store to try luck. My SA offered me two Birkins (electric blue in Togo and black in Epsom). Both were in size 35, not the size I was wishing for. But after I tried on the black one in Epsom, it was much lighter than Togo so I changed my mind and took it home with me. I don't know too much about Epsom leather, so hopefully I made the right choice. Here comes a picture. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## peppers90

ffy22 said:


> View attachment 3487383
> View attachment 3487382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my story...I had been waiting for a black Birkin in size 30 Togo for few months. Waiting for an unknown was such a pain, so today I went to my home store to try luck. My SA offered me two Birkins (electric blue in Togo and black in Epsom). Both were in size 35, not the size I was wishing for. But after I tried on the black one in Epsom, it was much lighter than Togo so I changed my mind and took it home with me. I don't know too much about Epsom leather, so hopefully I made the right choice. Here comes a picture. Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats on a classic! Epsom is so light and durable you will use for years!


----------



## adguru

kathydep said:


> Jypsiere 28 in epsom noir and sombrero bleu obscur


Love the Jyp in this size! So cool and contemporary with the flair of a Kelly but nicely under the radar.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Momoe Mint said:


> View attachment 3486938
> 
> Went to Hermes to get the Silk Twill Scarf and a scarf ring for our 7th wedding anniversary, and was offered this cutie pie.  Geranium sings to my heart!  Best part is that it is in palladium hardware, swoon.  Birkin 25 Togo leather   Unforgettable in every way, the story of how my first Birkin came home with me.  Hubby was ecstatic nonetheless, whilst catching Pokemon in the boutique (shy).


*Wow!!! That Geranium cutie realllllly POPS!!! Congrats on you anniversary and your beautiful B baby!!!*


----------



## Momoe Mint

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Wow!!! That Geranium cutie realllllly POPS!!! Congrats on you anniversary and your beautiful B baby!!!*


I know right!  Thank you


----------



## LovEmAll

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I got a new croc band for my old Cape Cod gm watch.



Wow..looks stunning!



peppers90 said:


> Nadia boots and Robert Dallet GM, and a little horse head scarf ring...modeling pics in the "in action" thread
> 
> View attachment 3487005
> View attachment 3487004



Beautiful! [emoji7]



ffy22 said:


> View attachment 3487383
> View attachment 3487382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my story...I had been waiting for a black Birkin in size 30 Togo for few months. Waiting for an unknown was such a pain, so today I went to my home store to try luck. My SA offered me two Birkins (electric blue in Togo and black in Epsom). Both were in size 35, not the size I was wishing for. But after I tried on the black one in Epsom, it was much lighter than Togo so I changed my mind and took it home with me. I don't know too much about Epsom leather, so hopefully I made the right choice. Here comes a picture. Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous B!  I think you made a fab choice [emoji108][emoji122][emoji262]


----------



## moonstone

Momoe Mint said:


> View attachment 3486938
> 
> Went to Hermes to get the Silk Twill Scarf and a scarf ring for our 7th wedding anniversary, and was offered this cutie pie.  Geranium sings to my heart!  Best part is that it is in palladium hardware, swoon.  Birkin 25 Togo leather   Unforgettable in every way, the story of how my first Birkin came home with me.  Hubby was ecstatic nonetheless, whilst catching Pokemon in the boutique (shy).



Congratulations! Beautiful color.


----------



## moonstone

Very small purchase. My first Hermes leather.  Ombre lizard CDC


----------



## _pinkcow

My fairy godmother has bestowed upon me another Constance. Rubis GHW in Epsom. It's only been about a month since I got the black one. I'm feeling a bit guilty about my wallet though...


----------



## ffy22

LovEmAll said:


> Wow..looks stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B!  I think you made a fab choice [emoji108][emoji122][emoji262]





LovEmAll said:


> Wow..looks stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B!  I think you made a fab choice [emoji108][emoji122][emoji262]



Thanks!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

ffy22 said:


> Thanks!




Wow! Both are beyond beautiful! Is the black swift leather? How has it been holding up so far? I am torn between swift and Epsom...mainly because I am scratch prone!


----------



## HiEndGirl

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3487909
> 
> Very small purchase. My first Hermes leather.  Ombre lizard CDC



OMG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Congrats and Fabulous first purchase!!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

LittleMsMelody said:


> Thank you all so much!  She really does love it. She knows that dressing up means she gets to go somewhere. She wore it to our neighborhood's National Night Out event this evening. There were lots of dogs but she was by far the most stylish. [emoji6]


She is so precious! I love how her coat pulls out the dark grey in the scarf! She surely is the most stylish pup of all!


----------



## ffy22

GAMOGIRL said:


> Wow! Both are beyond beautiful! Is the black swift leather? How has it been holding up so far? I am torn between swift and Epsom...mainly because I am scratch prone!



No. It is in Epsom leather. I just got it so not too sure if it will hold up well for a long time. But it is stiff so it may.


----------



## peppers90

renet said:


> Very nice boots! Love [emoji173]️ it!





LovEmAll said:


> Wow..looks stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous B!  I think you made a fab choice [emoji108][emoji122][emoji262]



Thank you LoveEmAll and renet!!


----------



## renet

Today's small H buys!  Very happy though. [emoji6] 

Clic H in Marron Glace RGHW



Karamba Necklace Saumon/Vert
View attachment 3488519


My best buy of the day: Laura in Epsom Verni Boucle Permabass RGHW
View attachment 3488522


----------



## pixiesparkle

My little H purchase from last week. Clic H in Vert Sapin  
View attachment 3488568


----------



## Garciavilla

Arcane bracelet
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Arcane bracelet


----------



## fatcat2523

Farandole 80cm necklace


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> Today's small H buys!  Very happy though. [emoji6]
> 
> Clic H in Marron Glace RGHW
> View attachment 3488518
> 
> 
> Karamba Necklace Saumon/Vert
> View attachment 3488519
> 
> 
> My best buy of the day: Laura in Epsom Verni Boucle Permabass RGHW
> View attachment 3488522


Love that blue, looks so much like Blue Lin.


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love that blue, looks so much like Blue Lin.



Do u mean the clic H? It's not blue. Its very light grey shade actually.[emoji38]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> Do u mean the clic H? It's not blue. Its very light grey shade actually.[emoji38]


Yes, I meant the Clic Clac.  It looks like a hint of blue on my screen.  Nevertheless, it is such a great color and matches everything. Another great alternative to black. I should check into that color.


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> Yes, I meant the Clic Clac.  It looks like a hint of blue on my screen.  Nevertheless, it is such a great color and matches everything. Another great alternative to black. I should check into that color.



Yes, when I saw it on display, I asked to try it on and got it. I was not planning to spend at H yesterday actually. However, when I stepped in and my SA was there, I took away 3 items with me.  And I'm still thinking about the pair of Black Laura in Patent Epsom. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Stopped in my local H store to look for some blue or green to add to my small collection of H pieces. Really hadn't expected to actually see anything today I loved but so lucky enough to find this fabulous set to dress up my Pico[emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172] Also the lovely SA who spent lots of time with me gifted me this fabulous card set with scarf instructions [emoji4]


----------



## chwenhuey

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3487918
> 
> View attachment 3487919
> 
> View attachment 3487920
> 
> 
> My fairy godmother has bestowed upon me another Constance. Rubis GHW in Epsom. It's only been about a month since I got the black one. I'm feeling a bit guilty about my wallet though...



i wish i can be the guilty one also. big big congrats!!! they are stunning!!!


----------



## princessmaggie

Had some fall fun! (Not shown from the little box is a rose lipstick chevre calvi) I finally got my hands on the Neo boots & after a longer wait than any of my B's or K's at last it's my first Jige! I had sworn only rghw for bracelets from now on but couldn't resist the CDC in this color! Blessed with these finds!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

My mom's new b30 blue sapphire with hw! Hope I can use it too


----------



## smallfry

LittleMsMelody said:


> Today's tiny addition to celebrate a special occasion:
> Electrique Gavroche CW 05
> 
> Scarlett was heart worm positive when we adopted her and after 2.5 years of "slow kill" treatment she tested negative for heart worms this morning! We stopped by H on the way home from the vet for a special treat. She said she'd share it with me too. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3483435


Woo hoo!  Great news for Scarlett, congratulations and hope you both enjoy the beautiful gavroche!


----------



## LovEmAll

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3489566
> View attachment 3489565
> View attachment 3489564
> View attachment 3489563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some fall fun! (Not shown from the little box is a rose lipstick chevre calvi) I finally got my hands on the Neo boots & after a longer wait than any of my B's or K's at last it's my first Jige! I had sworn only rghw for bracelets from now on but couldn't resist the CDC in this color! Blessed with these finds!


Gorgeous boots, bracelets, and jige!  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



danceandsing4ev said:


> My mom's new b30 blue sapphire with hw! Hope I can use it too



So beautiful [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



HiEndGirl said:


> Stopped in my local H store to look for some blue or green to add to my small collection of H pieces. Really hadn't expected to actually see anything today I loved but so lucky enough to find this fabulous set to dress up my Pico[emoji170][emoji172][emoji170][emoji172] Also the lovely SA who spent lots of time with me gifted me this fabulous card set with scarf instructions [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3489380
> 
> View attachment 3489381
> 
> View attachment 3489382
> 
> View attachment 3489384
> View attachment 3489385
> 
> View attachment 3489386


Lovely [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Livia1

My first cashmere shawl. Le Mors à la Conétable. I love it, the most gorgeous blue colours!


----------



## Freckles1

I am a shawl addict....


----------



## hclubfan

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3490624
> 
> I am a shawl addict....


Me too!! You picked my two faves of the season...good work!


----------



## hclubfan

Livia1 said:


> My first cashmere shawl. Le Mors à la Conétable. I love it, the most gorgeous blue colours!


Such a stunning cw


----------



## Livia1

hclubfan said:


> Such a stunning cw



Thank you so much!
I had to order from H.com and I was afraid it might actually be too subtle with no contrast but it is absolutely gorgeous! Love this so much


----------



## NikkiCD

My first Birkin, B25 in Capucine with gold hardware in Togo leather.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NikkiCD

NikkiCD said:


> My first Birkin, B25 in Capucine with gold hardware in Togo leather.  Thank you again for letting me share!


----------



## Momo0

NikkiCD said:


> My first Birkin, B25 in Capucine with gold hardware in Togo leather.  Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

My first Kelly!! I'm over the moon


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Livia1 said:


> My first cashmere shawl. Le Mors à la Conétable. I love it, the most gorgeous blue colours!



Really beautiful


----------



## renet

Sweetyqbk said:


> My first Kelly!! I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490861



Congratulations!  Lovely and Beautiful K! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## danceandsing4ev

LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous boots, bracelets, and jige!  [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> Lovely [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


Thank you!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

We're bag twins!!! Enjoy your new beauty!!!


----------



## LovetheLux

Congratulations!


----------



## Perli

Beautiful color, congrats!


----------



## HiEndGirl

danceandsing4ev said:


> My mom's new b30 blue sapphire with hw! Hope I can use it too



I hope you get to use it too [emoji173]️[emoji12][emoji106]



NikkiCD said:


> My first Birkin, B25 in Capucine with gold hardware in Togo leather.  Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous stunning colour [emoji7]



Sweetyqbk said:


> My first Kelly!! I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490861



Jumping for you! [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

Sweetyqbk said:


> Really beautiful



Thank you so much


----------



## renet

Livia1 said:


> My first cashmere shawl. Le Mors à la Conétable. I love it, the most gorgeous blue colours!



This shawl looks awesome! Hmm...I should ask my SA about it.


----------



## Livia1

renet said:


> This shawl looks awesome! Hmm...I should ask my SA about it.



It is really beautiful! The other half has a dark colvert border and heather blue in the design. It drapes beautifully.


----------



## renet

Livia1 said:


> It is really beautiful! The other half has a dark colvert border and heather blue in the design. It drapes beautifully.



[emoji106] shall look for my SA this weekend again. Just met up with her over last weekend.  My DH will faint. [emoji23]


----------



## Livia1

renet said:


> [emoji106] shall look for my SA this weekend again. Just met up with her over last weekend.  My DH will faint. [emoji23]



I must admit, even though my SO knows the price of my bags etc. AND it's my money, I have not told him what this scarf cost. I really don't think he needs to know


----------



## renet

Livia1 said:


> I must admit, even though my SO knows the price of my bags etc. AND it's my money, I have not told him what this scarf cost. I really don't think he needs to know



[emoji23] but I'm charging to his cc. So he knows eventually. [emoji13]


----------



## Livia1

renet said:


> [emoji23] but I'm charging to his cc. So he knows eventually. [emoji13]



[emoji23] Well, good luck then [emoji23]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sweetyqbk said:


> My first Kelly!! I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490861



Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## cremel

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3490624
> 
> I am a shawl addict....



Beautiful!!! Great choices[emoji106]


----------



## cremel

NikkiCD said:


> My first Birkin, B25 in Capucine with gold hardware in Togo leather.  Thanks for letting me share!



Timeless piece!! Enjoy.


----------



## cremel

Sweetyqbk said:


> My first Kelly!! I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490861



Congrats!!great bag!


----------



## Sienna220

Loove!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

Sweetyqbk said:


> My first Kelly!! I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490861



Very beautiful. Congratulations. [emoji173]️


----------



## atelierforward

NikkiCD said:


> My first Birkin, B25 in Capucine with gold hardware in Togo leather.  Thanks for letting me share!


So stunning!!


----------



## ShadowComet

Kelly Pochette in rose Eglantine swift leather


----------



## slongson

ShadowComet said:


> View attachment 3492292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Pochette in rose Eglantine swift leather



Wow! What a beauty!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I can finally say I have a Kelly in my collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 @luxblondenyc


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sweetyqbk said:


> I can finally say I have a Kelly in my collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @luxblondenyc



And I guess with all my excitement I posted her 2x lol sorry ladies


----------



## Sienna220

ShadowComet said:


> View attachment 3492292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Pochette in rose Eglantine swift leather


I drool !!!


----------



## Sienna220

Sweetyqbk said:


> I can finally say I have a Kelly in my collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @luxblondenyc


Enjoy your first kelly! !!


----------



## anpanmanlover

ShadowComet said:


> View attachment 3492292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Pochette in rose Eglantine swift leather


so gorgeous.


----------



## anpanmanlover

What a beautiful bag.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

krawford said:


> View attachment 3486266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 cm Taurillon Clemence Birkin in Noir with gold hardware ❤️❤️❤️❤️  I am stopping now☹️



How happy are you with the clemence? I've heard it's lighter than Togo but is it as scratch resistant as Togo? Thank


----------



## skylermoon

Hello All. I finally purchased my first HERMES bag. The Garden Party tote. I originally wanted the dark brown (I think the color is called Ebene). But when I finally went back the color was gone and I was shown Rouge Grenat which I instantly loved because for me it popped and I didn't have any Red color bags.  So I took the leap.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> How happy are you with the clemence? I've heard it's lighter than Togo but is it as scratch resistant as Togo? Thank



Clemence is heavier than Togo. Clemence never has any veins and the grain is bigger, but otherwise, it is as sturdy and wears about the same as Togo.


----------



## sakuraboo

I finally did it. Got the herbag in blue agate/red H from H.com!!!!!!!! can't wait to receive it


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

BBC said:


> Clemence is heavier than Togo. Clemence never has any veins and the grain is bigger, but otherwise, it is as sturdy and wears about the same as Togo.


Thanks for answering ! So that heaviness makes it easier to slouch. I got offered a red B 35 RT with GHW this morning. I'm stopping by tomorrow to see it. I'll probably have to pass as I want a B30 in epsom or Togo.


----------



## liz_

Here my recent purchase Kelly 35 black Togo [emoji177]


----------



## skylermoon

skylermoon said:


> Hello All. I finally purchased my first HERMES bag. The Garden Party tote. I originally wanted the dark brown (I think the color is called Ebene). But when I finally went back the color was gone and I was shown Rouge Grenat which I instantly loved because for me it popped and I didn't have any Red color bags.  So I took the leap.


. This is her. Now I am on the hunt for a Twilly.  I am new to the Hermes Bags and already feel hooked. Thanks for allowing me to share. I am also enjoying seeing all the bags and buys from all the other TPFers.


----------



## skylermoon

sakuraboo said:


> I finally did it. Got the herbag in blue agate/red H from H.com!!!!!!!! can't wait to receive it


Congrats. Please post a pic when you receive it.


----------



## suziez

skylermoon said:


> View attachment 3493749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is her. Now I am on the hunt for a Twilly.  I am new to the Hermes Bags and already feel hooked. Thanks for allowing me to share. I am also enjoying seeing all the bags and buys from all the other TPFers.


Beautiful rich color.  welcome to the orange side


----------



## skylermoon

suziez said:


> Beautiful rich color.  welcome to the orange side


Thank you. Happy to be here


----------



## renet

skylermoon said:


> View attachment 3493749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is her. Now I am on the hunt for a Twilly.  I am new to the Hermes Bags and already feel hooked. Thanks for allowing me to share. I am also enjoying seeing all the bags and buys from all the other TPFers.



Great workhorse bag! Enjoy! [emoji7]


----------



## smallfry

A couple of small goodies that I don't see posted too often.  Using the Adada pouch as a makeup case for my purse, how cute is this?  And I've always loved the Rose Ikebana fragrance, so I ordered the Gift Set and you can choose 4 travel sized sprays.  Got 2 of the Rose for myself and 2 of the Epice Marine for my DH (smells divine!)  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

A little NYC souvenir from the Madison store. I wish I could take the hotel curtains and table home with me too! Haha.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Thanks for answering ! So that heaviness makes it easier to slouch. I got offered a red B 35 RT with GHW this morning. I'm stopping by tomorrow to see it. I'll probably have to pass as I want a B30 in epsom or Togo.



Yes, the heaviness makes it slouch quicker, but I also think luck (with that particular leather batch) and how careful you are have something to do with slouch as well. I personally prefer my B30 and just swapped to my 35 (rouge h clemence GHW, purchased 2013) for fall and I forgot how big it is. The sides are a bit slouchy but this bag stands straight upright with no problem as I have been careful with it. The leather is very thick and supple, and with this B it's no more or less slouchy than my Togo 30.


----------



## anpanmanlover

My Black birkin 35cm.


----------



## Sienna220

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3494196
> 
> 
> My Black birkin 35cm.


So chic!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3494196
> 
> 
> My Black birkin 35cm.



I have exactly the same bag and I love it!


----------



## anpanmanlover

obsessedwhermes said:


> I have exactly the same bag and I love it!



Cannot take my hand off it. LOL


----------



## renet

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3494196
> 
> 
> My Black birkin 35cm.



A classic bag! Congratulations! [emoji6]


----------



## skylermoon

renet said:


> Great workhorse bag! Enjoy! [emoji7]


Thank you. Was hoping it would be a workhorse. I went outside my comfort zone with the color (usually pick the black or brown) but I am happy that I did.


----------



## cathiey83

Hermes headband - mistinguett 

Love it!









Happy Halloween =)


----------



## iamyumi

A completely unexpected purchase and also my first hinged bracelet. It was love at first sight!!


----------



## jayjay77

My recent greys from fall 2016 plus  Pegasus Pop, really love this little one


----------



## Myrkur

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 3494843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A completely unexpected purchase and also my first hinged bracelet. It was love at first sight!!



Omg  does this one come in PHW too?? It's beautiful!!


----------



## iamyumi

Myrkur said:


> Omg  does this one come in PHW too?? It's beautiful!!


Thank you! It was the only piece the store had that day so didn't see any other HW choice. The only other lizard one I saw was a thin bangle in GHW.


----------



## Meta

Myrkur said:


> Omg  does this one come in PHW too?? It's beautiful!!


Yes, this comes in PHW as well.


----------



## Sienna220

cathiey83 said:


> Hermes headband - mistinguett
> 
> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3494532
> View attachment 3494533
> View attachment 3494534
> View attachment 3494536
> View attachment 3494542
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween =)


Thanks so much for sharing this!  I was really on the fence about getting the headbands but they are so cute - especially modeled by you!  Do you mind commenting on fit comfort after wearing for several hours?  I would appreciate!


----------



## bedhead

LittleMsMelody said:


> Today's tiny addition to celebrate a special occasion:
> Electrique Gavroche CW 05
> 
> Scarlett was heart worm positive when we adopted her and after 2.5 years of "slow kill" treatment she tested negative for heart worms this morning! We stopped by H on the way home from the vet for a special treat. She said she'd share it with me too. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3483435


Oh my! What a sweet little nugget and such a good gavroche model! ❤️


----------



## Garciavilla

Narrow Clic H White and Gold PM


----------



## cathiey83

Sienna220 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this!  I was really on the fence about getting the headbands but they are so cute - especially modeled by you!  Do you mind commenting on fit comfort after wearing for several hours?  I would appreciate!



It's adjustable so it's very comfy - it also has a little booklet on how to wear it multiple ways.


----------



## Sienna220

cathiey83 said:


> It's adjustable so it's very comfy - it also has a little booklet on how to wear it multiple ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495213


I'm excited to get one now. Thanks cathiey83!


----------



## eudo

Recently bought a black alligator kelly pochette with GHW. Fantastic looking with Hermes own dress..


----------



## Sparkledolll

Picked up C24 Rose Tyrien and Some twillies this morning. Thanks for letting me share, I'm literally bursting with happiness [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sienna220

eudo said:


> Recently bought a black alligator kelly pochette with GHW. Fantastic looking with Hermes own dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495315
> 
> View attachment 3495316


Stunning!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Natalie j said:


> Picked up C24 Rose Tyrien and Some twillies this morning. Thanks for letting me share, I'm literally bursting with happiness [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495323



Love your Constance!! Enjoy!! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> Picked up C24 Rose Tyrien and Some twillies this morning. Thanks for letting me share, I'm literally bursting with happiness [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495323


I commented on Insta, but had to say how pretty this pink is. Congrats!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3494196
> 
> 
> My Black birkin 35cm.


Beautiful!


----------



## Love_Couture

Natalie j said:


> Picked up C24 Rose Tyrien and Some twillies this morning. Thanks for letting me share, I'm literally bursting with happiness [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495323



This is so beautiful. Huge congratulations! [emoji178]


----------



## Scarf and Glove

eudo said:


> Recently bought a black alligator kelly pochette with GHW. Fantastic looking with Hermes own dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495315
> 
> View attachment 3495316


Exquisite !


----------



## LittleMsMelody

bedhead said:


> Oh my! What a sweet little nugget and such a good gavroche model! [emoji173]️



Thank you, bedhead! She wore it in a chou chou knot to the neurologist the other day and got lots of compliments. [emoji6]


----------



## LittleMsMelody

eudo said:


> Recently bought a black alligator kelly pochette with GHW. Fantastic looking with Hermes own dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495315
> 
> View attachment 3495316



So elegant!


----------



## renet

Congratulations, ladies!  All your H hauls are beautiful!  [emoji7][emoji106]



Garciavilla said:


> Narrow Clic H White and Gold PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495191
> View attachment 3495190
> 
> View attachment 3495201





eudo said:


> Recently bought a black alligator kelly pochette with GHW. Fantastic looking with Hermes own dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495315
> 
> View attachment 3495316





Natalie j said:


> Picked up C24 Rose Tyrien and Some twillies this morning. Thanks for letting me share, I'm literally bursting with happiness [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495323


----------



## LadyCupid

Natalie j said:


> Picked up C24 Rose Tyrien and Some twillies this morning. Thanks for letting me share, I'm literally bursting with happiness [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495323


So pretty

Congrats on scoring this!


----------



## LadyCupid

eudo said:


> Recently bought a black alligator kelly pochette with GHW. Fantastic looking with Hermes own dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495315
> 
> View attachment 3495316


You look amazing so does the KP as well.


----------



## luxi_max

Natalie j said:


> Picked up C24 Rose Tyrien and Some twillies this morning. Thanks for letting me share, I'm literally bursting with happiness [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495323



Congrats! One of the prettiest Constance I have seen!!!!


----------



## luxi_max

eudo said:


> Recently bought a black alligator kelly pochette with GHW. Fantastic looking with Hermes own dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495315
> 
> View attachment 3495316



You and your KP look amazing!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

My third Charnerie bracelet but first Ombré. Love it.


----------



## csetcos

chkpfbeliever said:


> My third Charnerie bracelet but first Ombré. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 3495990



Looks so pretty on you, A!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Sparkledolll

LVChanelLISA said:


> Love your Constance!! Enjoy!! Just gorgeous!!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> I commented on Insta, but had to say how pretty this pink is. Congrats!





Love_Couture said:


> This is so beautiful. Huge congratulations! [emoji178]





yodaling1 said:


> So pretty
> 
> Congrats on scoring this!





luxi_max said:


> Congrats! One of the prettiest Constance I have seen!!!!



Thank you so much! Feel very lucky indeed [emoji16][emoji16][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## jpezmom

chkpfbeliever said:


> My third Charnerie bracelet but first Ombré. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 3495990


This is really stunning - is this yellow gold?  Looks beautiful!!


----------



## Eumama

Natalie j said:


> Picked up C24 Rose Tyrien and Some twillies this morning. Thanks for letting me share, I'm literally bursting with happiness [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495323



We are bag twins  I just picked up this gorgeous bag last week too! The color is to die for!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Eumama said:


> We are bag twins  I just picked up this gorgeous bag last week too! The color is to die for!



Congrats dear! It's such a happy colour [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## sleepykitten

my Petit H surprise[emoji195]arrived today [emoji1] so glad that one sides color works well with my rc Kelly [emoji847][emoji173]️ the other side is dark forest green！


----------



## suziez

chkpfbeliever said:


> My third Charnerie bracelet but first Ombré. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 3495990


----------



## suziez

L


chkpfbeliever said:


> My third Charnerie bracelet but first Ombré. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 3495990


Love how this looks on you.  Do they run in size like the h


----------



## ghoztz

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3496188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Petit H surprise[emoji195]arrived today [emoji1] so glad that one sides color works well with my rc Kelly [emoji847][emoji173]️ the other side is dark forest green！




OMG!  this is so adorable!!


----------



## ghoztz

eudo said:


> Recently bought a black alligator kelly pochette with GHW. Fantastic looking with Hermes own dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495315
> 
> View attachment 3495316



I am drooling!!  Congrats on this beautiful find!!


----------



## wannaprada

LittleMsMelody said:


> A little NYC souvenir from the Madison store. I wish I could take the hotel curtains and table home with me too! Haha.
> View attachment 3494125


Congrats! I purchased the same one from the Madison store this past Saturday!


----------



## lipeach21

K28, blue paon, ghw, Clemence


----------



## LittleMsMelody

wannaprada said:


> Congrats! I purchased the same one from the Madison store this past Saturday!



Congrats to you too then!


----------



## Fab41

a little sister to my B35 graphite phw... i went to H to check out a bleu paon B30.. but went home with something else.. B30 in trench ghw... love em B's


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3487909
> 
> Very small purchase. My first Hermes leather.  Ombre lizard CDC


Beautiful choice for a first piece.  It looks great on you!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3487918
> 
> View attachment 3487919
> 
> View attachment 3487920
> 
> 
> My fairy godmother has bestowed upon me another Constance. Rubis GHW in Epsom. It's only been about a month since I got the black one. I'm feeling a bit guilty about my wallet though...


Where can I get a fairy godmother like yours?  The rubis color is


ShadowComet said:


> View attachment 3492292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Pochette in rose Eglantine swift leather


i love the pink color.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Thanks for answering ! So that heaviness makes it easier to slouch. I got offered a red B 35 RT with GHW this morning. I'm stopping by tomorrow to see it. I'll probably have to pass as I want a B30 in epsom or Togo.


You are so lucky!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Sienna220 said:


> So chic!


I'll second that.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

jayjay77 said:


> My recent greys from fall 2016 plus  Pegasus Pop, really love this little one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494901


I love the Dallet shawl.  I think it will be a classic.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

cathiey83 said:


> Hermes headband - mistinguett
> 
> Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3494532
> View attachment 3494533
> View attachment 3494534
> View attachment 3494536
> View attachment 3494542
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween =)


Sooo cute...


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

eudo said:


> Recently bought a black alligator kelly pochette with GHW. Fantastic looking with Hermes own dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495315
> 
> View attachment 3495316


Wow wow wow


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Natalie j said:


> Picked up C24 Rose Tyrien and Some twillies this morning. Thanks for letting me share, I'm literally bursting with happiness [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495323


Lovely color.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

chkpfbeliever said:


> My third Charnerie bracelet but first Ombré. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 3495990


That's a beauty.  Congratulations.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

sleepykitten said:


> View attachment 3496188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Petit H surprise[emoji195]arrived today [emoji1] so glad that one sides color works well with my rc Kelly [emoji847][emoji173]️ the other side is dark forest green！


I'm so happy to see this darling charm.


----------



## spinkapallina

_pinkcow said:


> View attachment 3487918
> 
> View attachment 3487919
> 
> View attachment 3487920
> 
> 
> My fairy godmother has bestowed upon me another Constance. Rubis GHW in Epsom. It's only been about a month since I got the black one. I'm feeling a bit guilty about my wallet though...


Many congrats on your double Constance!!  If you don't mind Can I ask which is your H boutique as i can see from the pic that they still have one Bateau Fleuri scarf and i missed that one but i still wish it..TIA


----------



## Sienna220

Fab41 said:


> a little sister to my B35 graphite phw... i went to H to check out a bleu paon B30.. but went home with something else.. B30 in trench ghw... love em B's


Beautiful bag. Congrats !


----------



## sakuraboo

sakuraboo said:


> I finally did it. Got the herbag in blue agate/red H from H.com!!!!!!!! can't wait to receive it


It's here!!!!


----------



## Lisab68

Sweetyqbk said:


> My first Kelly!! I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490861



To die for!!!


----------



## doctor_top

Haut a courroies


----------



## Fab41

Sienna220 said:


> Beautiful bag. Congrats !


thanks!


----------



## Fab41

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3487909
> 
> Very small purchase. My first Hermes leather.  Ombre lizard CDC


still waiting for mine... congrats on this much coveted piece!!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Fab41 said:


> a little sister to my B35 graphite phw... i went to H to check out a bleu paon B30.. but went home with something else.. B30 in trench ghw... love em B's


Wow! Trench is amazing! Especially  lovely with ghw.


----------



## Serena88

Good evening lovelies!! 
I really have to tell you about today  my boyfriend organized me a surprise, took me to the local Hermès store while our daughter was with our trusted nanny and bought me my first 90x90 carrè!

I was totally shocked because it's our anniversary but of course I didn't expect him to get involved in the Hermès world, and also we sat with a SA (Francesco) at the Jewelry table, I often talk with him because he's a friend of one of my colleagues in Apple, and my boyfriend asked about wedding bands!!!!!! He is so traditional speaking about man wedding bands but he was so convinced by taking the Ariane ring at least for him! So we will come back again and choose our Hermès wedding bands! 
The SA told my boyfriend: "Be prepared to see diamonds, women always ask for diamonds!"
OF COURSE I will, but in that moment I couldn't reply anything! My brain wasn't ready for all this sharing with him! 

I noticed that all the SA were all part of the fun in this occasion, for the first time a lot of them said hello to me, recognising me like an old customer, remembering all my color preferences... it's been a dream  maybe the presence of a fiancé or husband or similar helps a lot, is it just my opinion?!

Here we are out of the store (in Via Montenapoleone) and I also took a photo of the carrè on our bed  it's called Springs!






The colors remember me about an old scarf my granny used to put on every time she went out with her friend, back in the time when I was a little pest in Rome  I'm getting emotional!!! 
(Of course I couldn't go back home without buying a lot of things from the local Disney store for my daughter  her favourite of the moment is Hank from Finding Dory)


----------



## hclubfan

Serena88 said:


> Good evening lovelies!!
> I really have to tell you about today  my boyfriend organized me a surprise, took me to the local Hermès store while our daughter was with our trusted nanny and bought me my first 90x90 carrè!
> 
> I was totally shocked because it's our anniversary but of course I didn't expect him to get involved in the Hermès world, and also we sat with a SA (Francesco) at the Jewelry table, I often talk with him because he's a friend of one of my colleagues in Apple, and my boyfriend asked about wedding bands!!!!!! He is so traditional speaking about man wedding bands but he was so convinced by taking the Ariane ring at least for him! So we will come back again and choose our Hermès wedding bands!
> The SA told my boyfriend: "Be prepared to see diamonds, women always ask for diamonds!"
> OF COURSE I will, but in that moment I couldn't reply anything! My brain wasn't ready for all this sharing with him!
> 
> I noticed that all the SA were all part of the fun in this occasion, for the first time a lot of them said hello to me, recognising me like an old customer, remembering all my color preferences... it's been a dream  maybe the presence of a fiancé or husband or similar helps a lot, is it just my opinion?!
> 
> Here we are out of the store (in Via Montenapoleone) and I also took a photo of the carrè on our bed  it's called Springs!
> 
> View attachment 3497823
> 
> View attachment 3497824
> 
> 
> The colors remember me about an old scarf my granny used to put on every time she went out with her friend, back in the time when I was a little pest in Rome  I'm getting emotional!!!
> (Of course I couldn't go back home without buying a lot of things from the local Disney store for my daughter  her favourite of the moment is Hank from Finding Dory)
> 
> View attachment 3497825


What a beautiful story, a gorgeous couple and a lovely gift from your fiancée! You look so happy...thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## atelierforward

lipeach21 said:


> View attachment 3496665
> 
> K28, blue paon, ghw, Clemence


Wow. This is super pretty!


----------



## ayc

Serena88 said:


> Good evening lovelies!!
> I really have to tell you about today  my boyfriend organized me a surprise, took me to the local Hermès store while our daughter was with our trusted nanny and bought me my first 90x90 carrè!
> 
> I was totally shocked because it's our anniversary but of course I didn't expect him to get involved in the Hermès world, and also we sat with a SA (Francesco) at the Jewelry table, I often talk with him because he's a friend of one of my colleagues in Apple, and my boyfriend asked about wedding bands!!!!!! He is so traditional speaking about man wedding bands but he was so convinced by taking the Ariane ring at least for him! So we will come back again and choose our Hermès wedding bands!
> The SA told my boyfriend: "Be prepared to see diamonds, women always ask for diamonds!"
> OF COURSE I will, but in that moment I couldn't reply anything! My brain wasn't ready for all this sharing with him!
> 
> I noticed that all the SA were all part of the fun in this occasion, for the first time a lot of them said hello to me, recognising me like an old customer, remembering all my color preferences... it's been a dream  maybe the presence of a fiancé or husband or similar helps a lot, is it just my opinion?!
> 
> Here we are out of the store (in Via Montenapoleone) and I also took a photo of the carrè on our bed  it's called Springs!
> 
> View attachment 3497823
> 
> View attachment 3497824
> 
> 
> The colors remember me about an old scarf my granny used to put on every time she went out with her friend, back in the time when I was a little pest in Rome  I'm getting emotional!!!
> (Of course I couldn't go back home without buying a lot of things from the local Disney store for my daughter  her favourite of the moment is Hank from Finding Dory)
> 
> View attachment 3497825



WOW!  congrats!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Serena88 said:


> Good evening lovelies!!
> I really have to tell you about today  my boyfriend organized me a surprise, took me to the local Hermès store while our daughter was with our trusted nanny and bought me my first 90x90 carrè!
> 
> I was totally shocked because it's our anniversary but of course I didn't expect him to get involved in the Hermès world, and also we sat with a SA (Francesco) at the Jewelry table, I often talk with him because he's a friend of one of my colleagues in Apple, and my boyfriend asked about wedding bands!!!!!! He is so traditional speaking about man wedding bands but he was so convinced by taking the Ariane ring at least for him! So we will come back again and choose our Hermès wedding bands!
> The SA told my boyfriend: "Be prepared to see diamonds, women always ask for diamonds!"
> OF COURSE I will, but in that moment I couldn't reply anything! My brain wasn't ready for all this sharing with him!
> 
> I noticed that all the SA were all part of the fun in this occasion, for the first time a lot of them said hello to me, recognising me like an old customer, remembering all my color preferences... it's been a dream  maybe the presence of a fiancé or husband or similar helps a lot, is it just my opinion?!
> 
> Here we are out of the store (in Via Montenapoleone) and I also took a photo of the carrè on our bed  it's called Springs!
> 
> View attachment 3497823
> 
> View attachment 3497824
> 
> 
> The colors remember me about an old scarf my granny used to put on every time she went out with her friend, back in the time when I was a little pest in Rome  I'm getting emotional!!!
> (Of course I couldn't go back home without buying a lot of things from the local Disney store for my daughter  her favourite of the moment is Hank from Finding Dory)
> 
> View attachment 3497825


Congrats !! and what a pleasantly nice surprise from your dear BF !!!  Can't wait to see your H wedding bands.  Love the classic design of your silk carre too !


----------



## chanelbaby26

ShadowComet said:


> View attachment 3492292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelly Pochette in rose Eglantine swift leather


Omg!! I love it! You are so lucky! Hope the H fairy will come my way soon


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Fab41 said:


> a little sister to my B35 graphite phw... i went to H to check out a bleu paon B30.. but went home with something else.. B30 in trench ghw... love em B's


Beautiful Trench.  A nice contrast to you other B35.  Do you mind taking another photo of the Trench without the flash ? I'm patiently waiting for something in Trench as well.


----------



## susiana

This pair of Twilly....


----------



## Sparkledolll

susiana said:


> This pair of Twilly....
> View attachment 3498020



Wow! Is that barenia? [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## susiana

Natalie j said:


> Wow! Is that barenia? [emoji7][emoji7]


It's Vache Naturale.... She is 19 years old now [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

susiana said:


> It's Vache Naturale.... She is 19 years old now [emoji4]



Absolutely incredible. It looks like new. A true beauty. [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Was waiting for the jumping boots but my calves are too fat and legs are too short so I went for the neo boots instead [emoji23][emoji23][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## Serva1

Natalie j said:


> Was waiting for the jumping boots but my calves are too fat and legs are too short so I went for the neo boots instead [emoji23][emoji23][emoji119][emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498414



I've been dreaming about the jumping boots too but I guess I belong to the same category ( fat calves) so I have been admiring these neo boots too. They look lovely [emoji3]


----------



## weibandy

Serena88 said:


> Good evening lovelies!!
> I really have to tell you about today  my boyfriend organized me a surprise, took me to the local Hermès store while our daughter was with our trusted nanny and bought me my first 90x90 carrè!
> 
> I was totally shocked because it's our anniversary but of course I didn't expect him to get involved in the Hermès world, and also we sat with a SA (Francesco) at the Jewelry table, I often talk with him because he's a friend of one of my colleagues in Apple, and my boyfriend asked about wedding bands!!!!!! He is so traditional speaking about man wedding bands but he was so convinced by taking the Ariane ring at least for him! So we will come back again and choose our Hermès wedding bands!
> The SA told my boyfriend: "Be prepared to see diamonds, women always ask for diamonds!"
> OF COURSE I will, but in that moment I couldn't reply anything! My brain wasn't ready for all this sharing with him!
> 
> I noticed that all the SA were all part of the fun in this occasion, for the first time a lot of them said hello to me, recognising me like an old customer, remembering all my color preferences... it's been a dream  maybe the presence of a fiancé or husband or similar helps a lot, is it just my opinion?!
> 
> Here we are out of the store (in Via Montenapoleone) and I also took a photo of the carrè on our bed  it's called Springs!
> 
> View attachment 3497823
> 
> View attachment 3497824
> 
> 
> The colors remember me about an old scarf my granny used to put on every time she went out with her friend, back in the time when I was a little pest in Rome  I'm getting emotional!!!
> (Of course I couldn't go back home without buying a lot of things from the local Disney store for my daughter  her favourite of the moment is Hank from Finding Dory)
> 
> View attachment 3497825


Love everything about this cool post


----------



## katekluet

Natalie j said:


> Was waiting for the jumping boots but my calves are too fat and legs are too short so I went for the neo boots instead [emoji23][emoji23][emoji119][emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498414


Love these, I have them too and they feel like slippers, so comfy


----------



## xiaoxiao

susiana said:


> It's Vache Naturale.... She is 19 years old now [emoji4]



My goodness!!!! This is insanely beautiful. Congratulations on the most beautiful patina ever!


----------



## adguru

f





weibandy said:


> Love everything about this cool post


What a wonderful story!! Enjoy everything, especially your fabulous fiancé!


----------



## weibandy

susiana said:


> This pair of Twilly....
> View attachment 3498020


So beautiful!  Your bag is lovely.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

susiana said:


> This pair of Twilly....
> View attachment 3498020



Your B is out of this world gorgeous ~ love the twillys too. Perfection, *susiana*.


----------



## susiana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolutely incredible. It looks like new. A true beauty. [emoji7]





xiaoxiao said:


> My goodness!!!! This is insanely beautiful. Congratulations on the most beautiful patina ever!





weibandy said:


> So beautiful!  Your bag is lovely.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Your B is out of this world gorgeous ~ love the twillys too. Perfection, *susiana*.



Thank you all Ladies....


----------



## Sienna220

Natalie j said:


> Was waiting for the jumping boots but my calves are too fat and legs are too short so I went for the neo boots instead [emoji23][emoji23][emoji119][emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498414


Jealous! 
Enjoy them, they are beautiful


----------



## Serena88

susiana said:


> This pair of Twilly....
> View attachment 3498020



The more I look at your bag, the more I fall in love! It's perfect, and those are my favourite colors!! Congrats!! )))


----------



## DH sucker

View attachment 3499099


Cravate Heavy Twill in jardin zen marine/rouge vif. [emoji51]

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## katekluet

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3499099
> 
> 
> Cravate Heavy Twill in jardin zen marine/rouge vif. [emoji51]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Very handsome and DH agrees!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I recently bought my first box leather bags for my 50th birthday.  I didn't intend to buy 2 at once but I couldn't resist.  K25 Rouge H box and B30 Toundra box


----------



## weibandy

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3499099
> 
> 
> Cravate Heavy Twill in jardin zen marine/rouge vif. [emoji51]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Very sharp!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3499099
> 
> 
> Cravate Heavy Twill in jardin zen marine/rouge vif. [emoji51]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Handsome!! Great choice, DH sucker.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I recently bought my first box leather bags for my 50th birthday.  I didn't intend to buy 2 at once but I couldn't resist.  K25 Rouge H box and B30 Toundra box



Love your box family!!!  perfect size and colours! Congratulations!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Love your box family!!!  perfect size and colours! Congratulations!


Thanks so much.


----------



## susiana

I know I just bought a pair of twillies...
But oh my... can't resist going home without this one...


----------



## fatcat2523

Got myself a Calvi card case to pair with my Dogon wallet


----------



## Fluffy26

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I recently bought my first box leather bags for my 50th birthday.  I didn't intend to buy 2 at once but I couldn't resist.  K25 Rouge H box and B30 Toundra box


love the box family!!!


----------



## renet

Walked into my frequent Hermès store today and brought home these 3 items. [emoji13]


----------



## Yatan

Today I bought a vintage Kelly (in ostrich) on Ebay and I want to share my happiness with you!
After many many hours of searching for a light coloured vintage Kelly, I am so happy I finally found one I really like.
Can't wait to receive it and bring it to the SPA....


----------



## San2222

renet said:


> View attachment 3499877
> 
> Walked into my frequent Hermès store today and brought home these 3 items. [emoji13]


I got the gallop perfume too, smells so devine!!! Your sa told u that unlike other perfume, you can open the bottle and just buy refills next time to pour in.


----------



## Nui

New items from my trip to Vienna few days ago. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

Evelyne pm Etoupe
Reversible belt Black/Etoupe with shiny phw H buckle
Notebook in Bamboo


----------



## aabdramos

sakuraboo said:


> It's here!!!!


Congratulations!! My SA just called and offered me exactly the same bag. It's beautiful


----------



## Nahreen

eudo said:


> Recently bought a black alligator kelly pochette with GHW. Fantastic looking with Hermes own dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495315
> 
> View attachment 3495316



It is beautiful. Congratulations and you look great in that dress.


----------



## renet

San2222 said:


> I got the gallop perfume too, smells so devine!!! Your sa told u that unlike other perfume, you can open the bottle and just buy refills next time to pour in.



Yes, absolutely love the gallop parfum.  My SA told me to keep the bottle well and not to throw it away when it's finished. Just buy the refill (think she mentioned the refill is 125ml).


----------



## krawford

My Bearn wallet. I love this classic wallet. I love how it feels in my hand and I love the gold hardware. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## krawford

Sorry here it is


----------



## Serva1

krawford said:


> View attachment 3500210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry here it is



Love everything about this wallet, the colour, hw, leather and design[emoji177] Congrats!


----------



## cinike

I bought 2 kelly dog bracelets up in Montreal for my bday last week. I love the leather bracelets... my wrists are so small, I have bangles too, but the leather ones fit better


----------



## renet

cinike said:


> I bought 2 kelly dog bracelets up in Montreal for my bday last week. I love the leather bracelets... my wrists are so small, I have bangles too, but the leather ones fit better



I tried on CDC Black leather but somehow i look weird.  Maybe its black. I'm contemplating if I try again for other colors and Kelly dog design too? [emoji23]


----------



## Monique1004

Picked up couple of cute twillies & 'micro rivale' bracelet on my summer trip to Korea.


----------



## jw10029

Scored a MM Rodeo today!


----------



## gourmet

Just wanted to share my latest purchase.. Zenobie scarf


----------



## Gwapa30

My lucky airport finds


----------



## hedgwin99

Gwapa30 said:


> My lucky airport finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501242



Amazing!! C18? Or C24?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gwapa30 said:


> My lucky airport finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501242


Holy Moses that's freakin lucky!!!!


----------



## DivaC

doctor_top said:


> Haut a courroies
> View attachment 3497449



Goegeous bag! May I know the size and color?' Congrats again!


----------



## Gwapa30

hedgwin99 said:


> Amazing!! C18? Or C24?



C24 Gris moutte epsom


----------



## Gwapa30

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses that's freakin lucky!!!!



Thanks Israel Flava[emoji4] I was surprise myself. It's Gris M


----------



## crazyforbag

Gwapa30 said:


> My lucky airport finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501242


Congrats!! which airport please?


----------



## Gwapa30

crazyforbag said:


> Congrats!! which airport please?



JFK Terminal 1[emoji4]


----------



## princessmaggie

Gwapa30 said:


> JFK Terminal 1[emoji4]


There seem to be a fair few C's appearing at airports recently. I should give up my store loyalty & take some flights instead!


----------



## renet

Gwapa30 said:


> My lucky airport finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501242



Beautiful Constance! Congratulations, Gwapa! Enjoy in good health! [emoji322][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gwapa30 said:


> My lucky airport finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501242



*Gwapa*, your new Gris moutte epsom C24 is just so elegant, major congrats to you and enjoy.


----------



## luxi_max

Gwapa30 said:


> My lucky airport finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501242



So gorgeous! Big congrats, Gwapa!


----------



## csetcos

Congrats, Gwapa!!! Gorgeous bag and color plus super great luck!!!


----------



## Gwapa30

renet said:


> Beautiful Constance! Congratulations, Gwapa! Enjoy in good health! [emoji322][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Thank you Renet[emoji4]


----------



## Gwapa30

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Gwapa*, your new Gris moutte epsom C24 is just so elegant, major congrats to you and enjoy.



Thank you Vigee[emoji8]


----------



## Gwapa30

csetcos said:


> Congrats, Gwapa!!! Gorgeous bag and color plus super great luck!!!





luxi_max said:


> So gorgeous! Big congrats, Gwapa!



Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## Real Authentication

Just purchased my first CDC today!!![emoji322][emoji1373][emoji1326]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gwapa30 said:


> My lucky airport finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501242



What a lucky find!! Gris M is such a lovely colour [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MrH

Just pick this two items up [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## floflo

A few trinkets for the wrist. [emoji177]


----------



## Gwapa30

Natalie j said:


> What a lucky find!! Gris M is such a lovely colour [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you NatalieJ. Gris M is a perfect neutral but I Love your RT is unforgettable still dreaming about it[emoji4]


----------



## sbelle

I haven't seen much discussion of the Harnais, so I thought I'd post my recent purchase.  I've seen this bag in etain swift and epsom, but I was holding out for black and am glad I did!  I've included a few pictures to show the bag details.


----------



## EmileH

sbelle said:


> I haven't seen much discussion of the Harnais, so I thought I'd post my recent purchase.  I've seen this bag in etain swift and epsom, but I was holding out for black and am glad I did!  I've included a few pictures to show the bag details.



Thanks so much for sharing this. It's a beautiful bag. Is it a mixture of two leathers? What is the interior like?


----------



## sbelle

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this. It's a beautiful bag. Is it a mixture of two leathers? What is the interior like?



Yes, two leathers -- swift on top and epsom on bottom and back.  I also saw a black one that was swift on the bottom and box on top and back.

The inside is smooth leather with a long pocket on each side.  I would take a picture but I am not very successful with pictures of the inside of black bags!


----------



## Fab41

chkpfbeliever said:


> Beautiful Trench.  A nice contrast to you other B35.  Do you mind taking another photo of the Trench without the flash ? I'm patiently waiting for something in Trench as well.


it's literally the color of a trench coat..☺️


----------



## MSO13

sbelle said:


> I haven't seen much discussion of the Harnais, so I thought I'd post my recent purchase.  I've seen this bag in etain swift and epsom, but I was holding out for black and am glad I did!  I've included a few pictures to show the bag details.



Congratulations, I love this bag. I have only seen etain which I have already. I would love to see the 3 color with Rouge H. It seems like a very functional bag.


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> I haven't seen much discussion of the Harnais, so I thought I'd post my recent purchase.  I've seen this bag in etain swift and epsom, but I was holding out for black and am glad I did!  I've included a few pictures to show the bag details.



Is it a shoulder bag only? Or can it be worn cross body?

Thanks. It's just beautiful!


----------



## sbelle

etoupebirkin said:


> Is it a shoulder bag only? Or can it be worn cross body?
> 
> Thanks. It's just beautiful!



Shoulder only.


----------



## sbelle

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this. It's a beautiful bag. Is it a mixture of two leathers? What is the interior like?





MrsOwen3 said:


> Congratulations, I love this bag. I have only seen etain which I have already. I would love to see the 3 color with Rouge H. It seems like a very functional bag.





etoupebirkin said:


> Is it a shoulder bag only? Or can it be worn cross body?
> 
> Thanks. It's just beautiful!



Thanks ladies for your sweet comments!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Gorge


sbelle said:


> I haven't seen much discussion of the Harnais, so I thought I'd post my recent purchase.  I've seen this bag in etain swift and epsom, but I was holding out for black and am glad I did!  I've included a few pictures to show the bag details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous - congratulations! Thanks for sharing photos-


----------



## Sienna220

sbelle said:


> I haven't seen much discussion of the Harnais, so I thought I'd post my recent purchase.  I've seen this bag in etain swift and epsom, but I was holding out for black and am glad I did!  I've included a few pictures to show the bag details.


I love the look of this bag and have seen in store more as of lately. Please keep us updated on how you enjoy it. The Harnais is unique and under the radar.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Fab41 said:


> it's literally the color of a trench coat..☺️


I'm obsessed with this color.  Thanks so much for the photo.  Even better with GHW.


----------



## suziez

Fab41 said:


> it's literally the color of a trench coat..☺️


Love this color so much.....It is stunning with the gold harware.....love, love, love


----------



## Sienna220

Sienna220 said:


> I love the look of this bag and have seen in store more as of lately. Please keep us updated on how you enjoy it. The Harnais is unique and under the radar.


By the way,  funny enough the same Harnais is on US  H.com right now...


----------



## ghoztz

sbelle said:


> I haven't seen much discussion of the Harnais, so I thought I'd post my recent purchase.  I've seen this bag in etain swift and epsom, but I was holding out for black and am glad I did!  I've included a few pictures to show the bag details.




Such a pretty bag! Love the construction and its minimalistic design


----------



## ghoztz

Fab41 said:


> it's literally the color of a trench coat..☺️



 Wonderful color! It looks so yummy especially with GHW.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Fab41 said:


> it's literally the color of a trench coat..☺️


Amazing neutral and the ghw is perfect!!! Congrats.


----------



## hedgwin99

Gwapa30 said:


> JFK Terminal 1[emoji4]



Darn it! I will keep that in mind for my future travel through JFK[emoji106]


----------



## Fab41

Fab41 said:


> it's literally the color of a trench coat..☺️





suziez said:


> Love this color so much.....It is stunning with the gold harware.....love, love, love


yes i think this color looks great with ghw


----------



## Fab41

Israeli_Flava said:


> Amazing neutral and the ghw is perfect!!! Congrats.


thank u... i dream of the day i'll get a call that my SA found me a pink B..sprinkle me some pink juju on here


----------



## Fab41

ghoztz said:


> Wonderful color! It looks so yummy especially with GHW.


just so lucky when i went to the store and this was still available 10 days after i said i didn't prefer it.. planetary alignment! i love it!


----------



## tonkamama

My new neutral baby... Trench Birkin 30  ghw .  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Real Authentication

Oh lovely to see this color. Thanks for sharing! [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3503451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new neutral baby... Trench Birkin 30  ghw .  Thanks for letting me share



L[emoji173]️VE.  L[emoji173]️VE. L[emoji173]️VE.


----------



## renet

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3503451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new neutral baby... Trench Birkin 30  ghw .  Thanks for letting me share



This is so beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Congratulations!  [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you dears, renet, real Authentication and HiEndGirl (and those that liked my post) 


Real Authentication said:


> Oh lovely to see this color. Thanks for sharing! [emoji177]





HiEndGirl said:


> L[emoji173]️VE.  L[emoji173]️VE. L[emoji173]️VE.





renet said:


> This is so beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Congratulations!  [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Hypershopper

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3503451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new neutral baby... Trench Birkin 30  ghw .  Thanks for letting me share


❤️❤️


----------



## doctor_top

DivaC said:


> Goegeous bag! May I know the size and color?' Congrats again!


HAC 40 cm in Taupe


----------



## Keren16

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3503451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new neutral baby... Trench Birkin 30  ghw .  Thanks for letting me share



Have not been on this thread recently 
Totally Beautiful!!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DivaC

doctor_top said:


> HAC 40 cm in Taupe



Thanks doctor_top


----------



## tonkamama

Hypershopper said:


> ❤️❤️





Keren16 said:


> Have not been on this thread recently
> Totally Beautiful!!!
> Thanks for sharing



Thank you so much dears


----------



## lipeach21

Ordered three jour de Hermes body cream and this body lotion


----------



## Tony Yang

mc2 Copernic wallet in Bleu Marine. Reminds me of the scales from Alien, the film.


----------



## joonp80

B35 Capucine with GHW love it!


----------



## ANN-11

joonp80 said:


> B35 Capucine with GHW love it!


Gorgeousssss


----------



## joonp80

ANN-11 said:


> Gorgeousssss


Thank you Ann~


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Tony Yang said:


> mc2 Copernic wallet in Bleu Marine. Reminds me of the scales from Alien, the film.



Am in love with the symmetry of these scales and the bleu marine color, so very handsome, *Tony*.


----------



## Sienna220

Tony Yang said:


> mc2 Copernic wallet in Bleu Marine. Reminds me of the scales from Alien, the film.


Love this


----------



## Sienna220

joonp80 said:


> B35 Capucine with GHW love it!


Gorgeous color.  Enjoy!


----------



## Fab41

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3503451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new neutral baby... Trench Birkin 30  ghw .  Thanks for letting me share


twinsies!! well, except i got no horsey charm...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3503451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new neutral baby... Trench Birkin 30  ghw .  Thanks for letting me share



Just saw this pic of your new gorgeous Trench B30 GHW, major congrats! This is one of my favorite new colors from H.


----------



## legal2shop

Rouge tomate B35 Togo with PHW


----------



## Tee1190

New Twilly & Rodeo adding a splash of color!


----------



## Tony Yang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am in love with the symmetry of these scales and the bleu marine color, so very handsome, *Tony*.



Thanks, I love that symmetry as well! Even among Hermes, it's so difficult to find such highly symmetrical alligator and croc scales.


----------



## grapegravity

Here are my last purchases over past couple months...
Clic clac extra wide Crimson Rose with GHW (left), Clic clac extra wide Sugar Pink with RGHW (right),  KDT in Rouge Casaque with GHW, Hapi in Anemone with GHW.
Lastly, I visited all three Vegas H stores and found this Ombre CDC with PHW at Encore boutique two days ago!!!  I felt like wining the jackpot when it was shown to me!!!! 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Yatan

Another purchase... getting a little addicted here [emoji4]


----------



## Rosieisgood

The lovely neo boots! I was told these were sold out last week but my SA has found a pair for me. Since there's no sign of the New York boots, I decided to get them


----------



## Orangefanatic

First GP  sCarf Ring & tWilly


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Orangefanatic said:


> First GP  sCarf Ring & tWilly



Your bracelet is a beauty! How did u make it?


----------



## Orangefanatic

obsessedwhermes said:


> Your bracelet is a beauty! How did u make it?



Thank you! Just tried for fun. 
Braiding twilly and tie the knot with scarf ring


----------



## Rosieisgood

Orangefanatic said:


> Thank you! Just tried for fun.
> Braiding twilly and tie the knot with scarf ring




Love this!! So smart [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Orangefanatic said:


> Thank you! Just tried for fun.
> Braiding twilly and tie the knot with scarf ring



You are so creative!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> View attachment 3506151
> View attachment 3506152
> View attachment 3506153
> 
> Here are my last purchases over past couple months...
> Clic clac extra wide Crimson Rose with GHW (left), Clic clac extra wide Sugar Pink with RGHW (right),  KDT in Rouge Casaque with GHW, Hapi in Anemone with GHW.
> Lastly, I visited all three Vegas H stores and found this Ombre CDC with PHW at Encore boutique two days ago!!!  I felt like wining the jackpot when it was shown to me!!!!
> Thanks for letting me share


Woot woot!!! Score!


----------



## Lilian Hui

These babies....!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Rosieisgood said:


> Love this!! So smart [emoji173]️[emoji173]️





obsessedwhermes said:


> You are so creative!



Thanks you


----------



## Orangefanatic

Lilian Hui said:


> These babies....!


WOW!!!!!! Love B contour!!


----------



## renet

Lilian Hui said:


> These babies....!



Great collection and your B Contour is beautiful!  [emoji7]


----------



## Lilian Hui

@renet @Orangefanatic Thank you guys!!! It's my first contour and soooo happy about it......


----------



## LVoeluv

My first pair of clics! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## doves75

Tee1190 said:


> New Twilly & Rodeo adding a splash of color!
> View attachment 3505697



We are either twin or cousin on the twilly. Mine is light green. Beautiful collection 



Lilian Hui said:


> These babies....!



Congratulations on the contour B. [emoji1360][emoji1360] and those K wallet and Kelly cut? What a great haul


----------



## noreen_uk

impulsive said:


> Gorgeous boots, congrats!   Let us know how you like these boots,  after you wear them.  Thanks!!


hi impulsive ... this boots is very comfy and is meant for walking ... it become one of my favourite boots now


----------



## autumnbubble

Some purchases 

Tomato red Herbag with Chacun Fait son nid twilly




Found a Zebra Pegasus maxi-twilly at H Hawaii - kicking myself for not getting the shawl/silk when they were in season!

View attachment 3507100


Balade en Berline cashmere silk shawl - the color way is so pretty and adds a splash of warm and vivid colors to dark winter clothes






And a cute Rodeo to match the lindy [emoji170]


----------



## Livia1

autumnbubble said:


> Some purchases
> 
> Tomato red Herbag with Chacun Fait son nid twilly
> 
> View attachment 3507086
> 
> 
> Found a Zebra Pegasus maxi-twilly at H Hawaii - kicking myself for not getting the shawl/silk when they were in season!
> 
> View attachment 3507100
> 
> 
> Balade en Berline cashmere silk shawl - the color way is so pretty and adds a splash of warm and vivid colors to dark winter clothes
> 
> View attachment 3507088
> 
> View attachment 3507089
> 
> 
> And a cute Rodeo to match the lindy [emoji170]
> View attachment 3507090



Such lovely goodies!
I have been eyeing the Balade en Berline in this cw. May I ask, is the border a dark red? (hoping it could look nice with my Rouge Grenat Bolide )


----------



## Serva1

Took a flight last Friday to meet some tpfers and visiting my nearest H store.

Came home with a comb [emoji3] a very small purchase, but had fun and enjoyed an amazing afternoon tea with friends. Once I flew to Paris just to pickup a belt, so all of you who have an H store in your country are very fortunate...


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3507236
> 
> Took a flight last Friday to meet some tpfers and visiting my nearest H store.
> 
> Came home with a comb [emoji3] a very small purchase, but had fun and enjoyed an amazing afternoon tea with friends. Once I flew to Paris just to pickup a belt, so all of you who have an H store in your country are very fortunate...
> 
> View attachment 3507245



Very pretty. A nice momento of your meeting with friends. I don't know if it's a blessing or a curse to have to store nearby. DH would say a curse. Mine is at least a 2 hour drive so that saves me from going every week.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very pretty. A nice momento of your meeting with friends. I don't know if it's a blessing or a curse to have to store nearby. DH would say a curse. Mine is at least a 2 hour drive so that saves me from going every week.



[emoji3] Thank you PbP, there is no Chanel rtw here either so I I have very little temptations [emoji3] I can understand that having a store nearby can be dangerous for the CCs and bankaccount...


----------



## katekluet

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3507236
> 
> Took a flight last Friday to meet some tpfers and visiting my nearest H store.
> 
> Came home with a comb [emoji3] a very small purchase, but had fun and enjoyed an amazing afternoon tea with friends. Once I flew to Paris just to pickup a belt, so all of you who have an H store in your country are very fortunate...
> 
> View attachment 3507245


Serva, what a fun outing. Your comb is so beautiful, How lovely  to have a tiny treasure to enjoy


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3507236
> 
> Took a flight last Friday to meet some tpfers and visiting my nearest H store.
> 
> Came home with a comb [emoji3] a very small purchase, but had fun and enjoyed an amazing afternoon tea with friends. Once I flew to Paris just to pickup a belt, so all of you who have an H store in your country are very fortunate...
> 
> View attachment 3507245



We are twins on this tiny comb, so useful in a small purse. Living very near H and Chanel stores is very disastrous for me.


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3507236
> 
> Took a flight last Friday to meet some tpfers and visiting my nearest H store.
> 
> Came home with a comb [emoji3] a very small purchase, but had fun and enjoyed an amazing afternoon tea with friends. Once I flew to Paris just to pickup a belt, so all of you who have an H store in your country are very fortunate...
> 
> View attachment 3507245


I love the comb! The little h goodies are so fun to collect as the bags are!! How fun to meet tPfers for tea too!! Love the fab photo from the plane!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AvrilShower

Sweetyqbk said:


> My first Kelly!! I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490861



Stunning! Beautiful color! Congratulations!!!


----------



## autumnbubble

Livia1 said:


> Such lovely goodies!
> I have been eyeing the Balade en Berline in this cw. May I ask, is the border a dark red? (hoping it could look nice with my Rouge Grenat Bolide )



It is a dark red - I'm sure it will look good with your Bolide


----------



## cutejj

Wrong post[emoji28]


----------



## Tinklemd

Marine sandals and a maxi twilly.

The sandals are super comfy!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## renet

Dropped by my usual H store last night and scored this barenia KDT bracelet in rose gold hw.  Happy to find it in store as saw a croc KDT on few days ago but not into alligator wear yet. 

Love this barenia KDT instead. [emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

renet said:


> Dropped by my usual H store last night and scored this barenia KDT bracelet in rose gold hw.  Happy to find it in store as saw a croc KDT on few days ago but not into alligator wear yet.
> 
> Love this barenia KDT instead. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3508086



I love your KDT in Rose gold hardware!! So pretty!!!


----------



## Fab41

my first hinged bracelet.. and matching earrings  .. i need to stop... till next year at least...


----------



## renet

obsessedwhermes said:


> I love your KDT in Rose gold hardware!! So pretty!!!



Thanks, obsessedwhermes! [emoji253]
It's love at first sight for me too! [emoji7][emoji13]
Am glad that I did not give in to get the croc KDT few days back.  Been patiently waiting for the right one.


----------



## Livia1

autumnbubble said:


> It is a dark red - I'm sure it will look good with your Bolide



Thank you! That sounds perfect


----------



## Myrkur

Birkin 30 in Gold PHW, thanks for letting me share


----------



## Serva1

katekluet said:


> Serva, what a fun outing. Your comb is so beautiful, How lovely  to have a tiny treasure to enjoy



Thank you [emoji173]️ I was so happy to find it and the leather case is chevre!



periogirl28 said:


> We are twins on this tiny comb, so useful in a small purse. Living very near H and Chanel stores is very disastrous for me.



Thank you [emoji173]️ I fell in love with your comb when I saw your post and pic here on tPF. You have the beautiful rouge H chevre leathercase and it is so special. Happy to be twins with you [emoji3]



ehy12 said:


> I love the comb! The little h goodies are so fun to collect as the bags are!! How fun to meet tPfers for tea too!! Love the fab photo from the plane!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you [emoji173]️ there was a time when people did SO accessories to go with their bags, small mirrors, jewellery boxes etc and this little comb will hopefully someday have a little Kelly bag to match with [emoji3]


----------



## Livia1

Myrkur said:


> Birkin 30 in Gold PHW, thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3508208



Gorgeous!
Many congrats.


----------



## lulilu

^^^^love the hinged bracelet


----------



## lilbluebear

Myrkur said:


> Birkin 30 in Gold PHW, thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3508208


Congrats!! Lovely size and neutral color


----------



## sleepykitten

Myrkur said:


> Birkin 30 in Gold PHW, thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3508208



Nice goldie, congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Myrkur said:


> Birkin 30 in Gold PHW, thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3508208


Congratulations!


----------



## J.A.N.

Nothing big just a Hermes petit H deer bag charm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 to go on my Birkin


----------



## AAngela

My first clic clac. So in love with it.


----------



## brandee1002

This was love at first sight ! I think the 18cm is my favorite constance size.  [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3508581


Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## brandee1002

Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## renet

brandee1002 said:


> This was love at first sight ! I think the 18cm is my favorite constance size.  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508581
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> View attachment 3508589
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app


Lovely! Does this one have contrast interior too?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Myrkur said:


> Birkin 30 in Gold PHW, thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3508208


Gorgeous dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

joonp80 said:


> B35 Capucine with GHW love it!


Cap with gold is sheer heaven!


----------



## brandee1002

Israeli_Flava said:


> Lovely! Does this one have contrast interior too?






Yes it also has this plastic piece on the back of the clasp.. I'm not sure how new this is but I love that the metal doesn't touch the leather ! 

Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## brandee1002

renet said:


> Lovely [emoji173]️


Thank you [emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]

Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luxi_max

brandee1002 said:


> View attachment 3508589
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous bag!  Congrats!


----------



## brandee1002

luxi_max said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Congrats!


Thank you so much [emoji7][emoji8][emoji8]

Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## atelierforward

Lilian Hui said:


> These babies....!


This bag is just gorgeous!!! Love the contrast trim.


----------



## atelierforward

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very pretty. A nice momento of your meeting with friends. I don't know if it's a blessing or a curse to have to store nearby. DH would say a curse. Mine is at least a 2 hour drive so that saves me from going every week.


Ha! It is kind of a curse. I literally pass the Hermes store every day on my way to work. I've somehow managed to avoid the temptation of going in frequently. However, when I do visit, I end up spending way way too much $$.


----------



## atelierforward

brandee1002 said:


> View attachment 3508589
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app


This is SO lovely!! Big congrats on your new C.


----------



## brandee1002

atelierforward said:


> This is SO lovely!! Big congrats on your new C.


Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji41]

Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## joonp80

Israeli_Flava said:


> Cap with gold is sheer heaven!


Thank you Israeli_Flava! When my SA came out with this bag and told me this is the only color available I was actually hesitating but your kind words makes me feel better!


----------



## iaiki.com

My friend helped me find this 90 at the airport as there was no shawl found during her travel in Germany. As she was rushing for boarding and didn't know there are scratches on it. The local store not allow for exchanging and refund becomes of this condition .
Still like it but wish it won't getting worse.


----------



## renet

J.A.N. said:


> Nothing big just a Hermes petit H deer bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to go on my Birkin



This deer charm is very cute. Very winter season looking! Enjoy! [emoji6]


----------



## pree

I love my blues!


----------



## renet

pree said:


> View attachment 3509703
> 
> View attachment 3509705
> 
> View attachment 3509706
> 
> 
> I love my blues!



Yeah, I love your blues too! [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
Great choice! [emoji106]


----------



## millivanilli

iaiki.com said:


> My friend helped me find this 90 at the airport as there was no shawl found during her travel in Germany. As she was rushing for boarding and didn't know there are scratches on it. The local store not allow for exchanging and refund becomes of this condition .
> Still like it but wish it won't getting worse.
> 
> View attachment 3509507
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509502
> View attachment 3509503




yeah that's not funny. If she purchased it in Germany they have! to take it back and replace it. If you want me to I can translate an letter of complainment into German.


----------



## nvie

Hermes Charniere Bracelet in Cachemire Fleuri, colour is Romantique. Love the new addition in my collection.

View attachment 3509760


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pree said:


> View attachment 3509703
> 
> View attachment 3509705
> 
> View attachment 3509706
> 
> 
> I love my blues!



Beautiful blues!!    Twins on the Panthera!!


----------



## ayc

brandee1002 said:


> View attachment 3508589
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app



OMG -how did I miss this!! congrats!


----------



## iaiki.com

millivanilli said:


> yeah that's not funny. If she purchased it in Germany they have! to take it back and replace it. If you want me to I can translate an letter of complainment into German.



Thanks Millivanilli! [emoji4]After thought a week and I decided to send email to them. They replied me in Germany but also in English. I feel hopeless but I will first try to let them know this issue. My friend get it for me, the SA there pointed her to the custom for the tax refund, but the tax refund counter was closed... [emoji849]seems the whole purchase experience is not that good. [emoji1545]I hope they understand the issue and, thank you so so so so much in advance! You are so kind and helpful. [emoji4][emoji177][emoji8]


----------



## Icyss

My new B and new Les zebres twilly
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3509905


----------



## renet

Icyss said:


> My new B and new Les zebres twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509905



Congratulations!  [emoji7][emoji322]


----------



## Love_Couture

My new Neo booties and K28 with [emoji519] charm. My first PHW. I'm in love. [emoji173]️️ Thanks for letting me share my joy!


----------



## liz_

Love_Couture said:


> My new Neo booties and K28 with [emoji519] charm. My first PHW. I'm in love. [emoji173]️️ Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> View attachment 3510036



Gorgeous! Can I ask where you found the k28?


----------



## PIPET83

Icyss said:


> My new B and new Les zebres twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509905



Hii beautifull B, what color is this?

[emoji120]


----------



## lipeach21

Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet in gray


----------



## ipodgirl

yay!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Fab41

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3510595
> View attachment 3510596


gorgeous print!  cats...


----------



## TenaciousB

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3510595
> View attachment 3510596



Love this, great buy.


----------



## ghoztz

Icyss said:


> My new B and new Les zebres twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509905



Stunning B!!  Congrats!!


----------



## ghoztz

brandee1002 said:


> View attachment 3508589
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app



Really love the special H closure


----------



## joanneminnie

Neila boots [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Keren16

pree said:


> View attachment 3509703
> 
> View attachment 3509705
> 
> View attachment 3509706
> 
> 
> I love my blues!



Love everything [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
Terrific choices!


----------



## Keren16

Icyss said:


> My new B and new Les zebres twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509905



Congratulations!  
I love your choices!
Wear them well[emoji4]


----------



## Sienna220

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 3511149
> 
> Neila boots [emoji1][emoji1]


Lovely color! !


----------



## iaiki.com

My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299



I LOVE it!!    Congratulations and enjoy it!!


----------



## califl

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299


This is stunning! What are the size dimensions? And the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Sienna220

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299


Very pretty.  Color is divine


----------



## DreamingPink

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299


It is definitely gorgeous! And the orange charm is a great match!


----------



## iaiki.com

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I LOVE it!!    Congratulations and enjoy it!!



Thanks Hermes Nuttynut! [emoji847]


----------



## iaiki.com

L22cm X H15cm X D6.5cm
It only fits a iPhone and some cards in a small bag. I can't even put my long wallet in.



califl said:


> This is stunning! What are the size dimensions? And the color is gorgeous!


----------



## iaiki.com

MiniNavy said:


> It is definitely gorgeous! And the orange charm is a great match!



Thank you. Seems the charm is a bit bigger, but I like it too [emoji5]


----------



## renet

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299



Stunning color! Congratulations, iaiki! [emoji7]


----------



## rainneday

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299



This is such a beautiful color! I hope you end up getting a lot of use out of her! Congrats!


----------



## rainneday

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 3511149
> 
> Neila boots [emoji1][emoji1]



These are fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## iaiki.com

renet said:


> Stunning color! Congratulations, iaiki! [emoji7]



Thank you Renet[emoji8]

when I saw this colour I like it but was thinking it won't be that long last and wait for the new colour. After that I missed the blue (like midnight blue) and this colour came again so I decided to take this.

[emoji14]


----------



## iaiki.com

rainneday said:


> This is such a beautiful color! I hope you end up getting a lot of use out of her! Congrats!



Thanks Rainneday! [emoji16]

Yes, but becoz of the size, I don't think I can put all of stuff for my daily use. It will be considered as my clutch bag, convenient for my lunch break. But seems need extra care of the leather [emoji6] thx


----------



## renet

iaiki.com said:


> Thank you Renet[emoji8]
> 
> when I saw this colour I like it but was thinking it won't be that long last and wait for the new colour. After that I missed the blue (like midnight blue) and this colour came again so I decided to take this.
> 
> [emoji14]



Iaiki, this is a bright and cheerful color IMO.  [emoji7]
I love midnight blue as well.  In fact, I love both! [emoji13]


----------



## rainneday

iaiki.com said:


> Thanks Rainneday! [emoji16]
> 
> Yes, but becoz of the size, I don't think I can put all of stuff for my daily use. It will be considered as my clutch bag, convenient for my lunch break. But seems need extra care of the leather [emoji6] thx



That makes sense. My SA was going to show me a mini Halzan the last time I was in but it had sold. She said it would have been too small for me anyway. I carry a Speedy B 25 most of the time, which is on the small side, but not tiny.  I'm sure you can get your money back if you decide to sell at some point, Halzan are not so easy to find. Until then...enjoy & maybe it will find its proper place in your wardrobe.


----------



## Tinagirl11

I've been wanting a baby size B since early this year, and 2016 is just too good to me 
Presenting my 25 cm B in etoupe Togo with phw...

More H goodies to unpack soon...
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Perplexed

Tinagirl11 said:


> I've been wanting a baby size B since early this year, and 2016 is just too good to me
> Presenting my 25 cm B in etoupe Togo with phw...
> 
> More H goodies to unpack soon...
> Thanks for letting me share!



wow beautiful!! i understand the baby birkin appeal and hoping to acquire one soon myself, but i love yours. enjoy her in good health


----------



## HiEndGirl

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299



Everything Bag ~ Twilley ~ Charm is TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]gorgeous trio!!! Congrats [emoji173]️


----------



## plastique999




----------



## ThingumyPoppy

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299



Beautiful[emoji4]Gorgeous match with charm and twilly too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299



Can you tell me this colour. I just love it!


----------



## renet

Tinagirl11 said:


> I've been wanting a baby size B since early this year, and 2016 is just too good to me
> Presenting my 25 cm B in etoupe Togo with phw...
> 
> More H goodies to unpack soon...
> Thanks for letting me share!



So lovely! [emoji7][emoji7]
Love the white stitching as well. [emoji106]


----------



## iaiki.com

HiEndGirl said:


> Can you tell me this colour. I just love it!



Peacock blue [emoji847]


----------



## iaiki.com

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Beautiful[emoji4]Gorgeous match with charm and twilly too!



Thanks ThingumyPoppy [emoji4]


----------



## iaiki.com

HiEndGirl said:


> Everything Bag ~ Twilley ~ Charm is TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]gorgeous trio!!! Congrats [emoji173]️



Thanks HiEndGirl. It was so good that the color and my old twilly work together well! [emoji14]


----------



## iaiki.com

rainneday said:


> That makes sense. My SA was going to show me a mini Halzan the last time I was in but it had sold. She said it would have been too small for me anyway. I carry a Speedy B 25 most of the time, which is on the small side, but not tiny.  I'm sure you can get your money back if you decide to sell at some point, Halzan are not so easy to find. Until then...enjoy & maybe it will find its proper place in your wardrobe.



Yes, was so confused because of the size and the color. [emoji848]I tried the regular size before but I think I was a bit big for me as I have few shoulder bag in that size. So I tried to wait the mini size as I saw many ladies here sharing pretty modeling pictures with halzan mini, and I really want one! 
No sure I can get back money but agree halzan mini is not easy to get here. Think I will keep it [emoji13]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

iaiki.com said:


> Yes, was so confused because of the size and the color. [emoji848]I tried the regular size before but I think I was a bit big for me as I have few shoulder bag in that size. So I tried to wait the mini size as I saw many ladies here sharing pretty modeling pictures with halzan mini, and I really want one!
> No sure I can get back money but agree halzan mini is not easy to get here. Think I will keep it [emoji13]



Keep it!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299



Curious on how mini this is. Can you post or pm a model shot pls or next to something else for comparison (I have a speedy 25 if you have would love to see size difference) thanks [emoji4]


----------



## tannfran

Love this mini.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Just a small purchase...jumping in the Jardin twilly bandwagon.  Trying them on my etoupe.  So many colors they go with different bags!  Love!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3512011
> 
> Just a small purchase...jumping in the Jardin twilly bandwagon.  Trying them on my etoupe.  So many colors they go with different bags!  Love!



Looks great. I like your fall centerpiece too.


----------



## avecamoursteph

Just got this in today! Presenting my very first H wallet! The medium Kelly wallet in Rouge Casaque! I am in love with this beauty! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Livia1

avecamoursteph said:


> View attachment 3512038
> 
> 
> Just got this in today! Presenting my very first H wallet! The medium Kelly wallet in Rouge Casaque! I am in love with this beauty! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



So pretty! Many congrats.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks great. I like your fall centerpiece too.



Thanks!  I love gourds...thankfully the woodland creatures in Jardin won't devour these the way the real woodland creatures feasted on my outdoor display...


----------



## LaenaLovely

avecamoursteph said:


> View attachment 3512038
> 
> 
> Just got this in today! Presenting my very first H wallet! The medium Kelly wallet in Rouge Casaque! I am in love with this beauty! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Gorgeous and classic!


----------



## DreamingPink

avecamoursteph said:


> View attachment 3512038
> 
> 
> Just got this in today! Presenting my very first H wallet! The medium Kelly wallet in Rouge Casaque! I am in love with this beauty! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I love the compact Kelly wallet! Cute and classy, gorgeous color and hw too


----------



## purplepoodles

iaiki.com said:


> My friend helped me find this 90 at the airport as there was no shawl found during her travel in Germany. As she was rushing for boarding and didn't know there are scratches on it. The local store not allow for exchanging and refund becomes of this condition .
> Still like it but wish it won't getting worse.
> 
> View attachment 3509507
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509502
> View attachment 3509503



So sorry this happened. If it's any consolation, my first Dutyfree scarf had a major flaw in the weave right in the centre. It still seems impossible that it could pass quality control. Our local manager also said that she could not exchange a DF scarf. It is still in my collection as a reminder to always do a thorough check on everything. 

I do believe this to usually be true at least in our city. Many years later I tried to exchange another then current season airline scarf that DH had picked up for me. Another customer desperately wanted the scarf I was trying to exchange but could not place a special order so she bought the scarf I wanted and we did an an exchange right at the cash desk.


----------



## G212girl

A


----------



## saatchilibra

Hi All, here are my October purchases Kelly 28 in Blue Sapphire, Lindy 26 in Rouge Grenat, Compact Bearn in Rose Lipstick, all with gold hardware ✨✨ couldn't resist buying these twillies and scarves too. Love H!! thank you for letting me share!


----------



## avecamoursteph

saatchilibra said:


> Hi All, here are my October purchases Kelly 28 in Blue Sapphire, Lindy 26 in Rouge Grenat, Compact Bearn in Rose Lipstick, all with gold hardware [emoji92][emoji92] couldn't resist buying these twillies and scarves too. Love H!! thank you for letting me share!



Gorgeous!!! Love your Lindy!


----------



## PIPET83

My all new Togo B40 malachite gold hw. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, twillies and lait hydratante.[emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## atelierforward

PIPET83 said:


> My all new Togo B40 malachite gold hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , twillies and lait hydratante.[emoji8][emoji7]


Love malachite. Such a beautiful color. Congrats!!


----------



## atelierforward

avecamoursteph said:


> View attachment 3512038
> 
> 
> Just got this in today! Presenting my very first H wallet! The medium Kelly wallet in Rouge Casaque! I am in love with this beauty! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[/QUOTEr
> 
> 
> avecamoursteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512038
> 
> 
> Just got this in today! Presenting my very first H wallet! The medium Kelly wallet in Rouge Casaque! I am in love with this beauty! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Click to expand...


The smaller kelly wallet is just so cute!! I have the full size in black but always covet this smaller version when I see it. Congrats!


----------



## Giuliana

saatchilibra said:


> Hi All, here are my October purchases Kelly 28 in Blue Sapphire, Lindy 26 in Rouge Grenat, Compact Bearn in Rose Lipstick, all with gold hardware [emoji92][emoji92] couldn't resist buying these twillies and scarves too. Love H!! thank you for letting me share!


Congrats! These are lovely colors!


----------



## renet

saatchilibra said:


> Hi All, here are my October purchases Kelly 28 in Blue Sapphire, Lindy 26 in Rouge Grenat, Compact Bearn in Rose Lipstick, all with gold hardware [emoji92][emoji92] couldn't resist buying these twillies and scarves too. Love H!! thank you for letting me share!



Many congratulations! [emoji106][emoji322]


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Very good condition herbag Ado (backpack) since I really need a backpack for upcoming travels


----------



## juzluvpink

Something little, something special....


My first such purchase from Hermes...



Some arm candies...



My first shoes from Hermes.. Lauren 60. Besides the overall look which I fell in love with. What I love the most is really the height of the shoes (can't go any higher than this).



Getting obsessed in collecting rouge grenat!



Limited edition tourbillon bracelet for our store reopening.

Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## saisaihe

My blue hydra Kelly 28


----------



## sleepykitten

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3512474
> 
> My blue hydra Kelly 28


Stunning shade of blue!


----------



## renet

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3512474
> 
> My blue hydra Kelly 28



Nice shade of blue! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3512474
> 
> My blue hydra Kelly 28



Stunning [emoji170] and we are twilly twins [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

avecamoursteph said:


> View attachment 3512038
> 
> 
> Just got this in today! Presenting my very first H wallet! The medium Kelly wallet in Rouge Casaque! I am in love with this beauty! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



This is absolutely lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladies, lots of beautiful new H loot ~ to all, major congrats!!!
My contribution is a BE gator CDC GHW ~ Coco, my fur baby has been with me for years


----------



## Sienna220

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3512474
> 
> My blue hydra Kelly 28


Cute kelly! I love the combo of the blue with orange


----------



## Sienna220

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, lots of beautiful new H loot ~ to all, major congrats!!!
> My contribution is a BE gator CDC GHW ~ Coco, my fur baby has been with me for years


Aww Coco seems to know the good stuff!


----------



## Sienna220

PIPET83 said:


> My all new Togo B40 malachite gold hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , twillies and lait hydratante.[emoji8][emoji7]


Whohoo what a score on such a lovely B!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, lots of beautiful new H loot ~ to all, major congrats!!!
> My contribution is a BE gator CDC GHW ~ Coco, my fur baby has been with me for years



Omg!! So gorgeous VigeeLeBrun.....congratulations [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
Did you just bought it in the H boutique?


----------



## Serva1

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, lots of beautiful new H loot ~ to all, major congrats!!!
> My contribution is a BE gator CDC GHW ~ Coco, my fur baby has been with me for years



Congrats Vigee, love your BE gator CDC, a real stunner in ghw. I have to confess that I have mixed feelings about BE a blue that almost everyone seems to love. Especially when it comes from a tPFer that seems usually to share my taste or a collector with a lot of experience with H colours and leathers. 

I absolutely love your BE gator, seems I have to take a look at different leathers in this colour to finally make up my mind about this very popular blue [emoji170]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Omg!! So gorgeous VigeeLeBrun.....congratulations [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> Did you just bought it in the H boutique?



Thanks to everyone for the compliments  
Coco, my fur baby appreciates them too!

*doves*, to find exactly what I was looking for ~ a new BE gator lisse small scales CDC GHW ~ honestly had to go through an H re-seller. Was able to negotiate a decent price and we were both happy.


----------



## Rosieisgood

Thought I couldn't find these anymore because my SA hasn't call me over a week and here they are!! 
New York boots 105


----------



## atelierforward

juzluvpink said:


> Something little, something special....
> View attachment 3512413
> 
> My first such purchase from Hermes...
> 
> View attachment 3512414
> 
> Some arm candies...
> 
> View attachment 3512415
> 
> My first shoes from Hermes.. Lauren 60. Besides the overall look which I fell in love with. What I love the most is really the height of the shoes (can't go any higher than this).
> 
> View attachment 3512420
> 
> Getting obsessed in collecting rouge grenat!
> 
> View attachment 3512421
> 
> Limited edition tourbillon bracelet for our store reopening.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Great choices! I tried on the Lauren pumps recently and really loved them. Perfect height so they don't kill your feet. Enjoy!!


----------



## atelierforward

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3512474
> 
> My blue hydra Kelly 28


One of my top 2 favorite blue H colors! I have an evelyne in blue hydra and adore it. Enjoy your gorgeous Kelly!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rosieisgood said:


> Thought I couldn't find these anymore because my SA hasn't call me over a week and here they are!!
> New York boots 105
> View attachment 3512708



*Rosieisgood*, have been eyeing these H New York boots but they came out a week *after* I had bought Prada combat booties and Alaïa black boots that are too similar to these. Love everything about this pair of H boots, the zipper down the middle makes them amazing. Major congrats and would love to see an action pic!


----------



## saatchilibra

Thank you! It's the first bag offered to me in Madrid [emoji173]️ saw the color and size said yes almost immediately!  @avecamoursteph


----------



## a_e

Rosieisgood said:


> Thought I couldn't find these anymore because my SA hasn't call me over a week and here they are!!
> New York boots 105


 So lovely!


----------



## Rosieisgood

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Rosieisgood*, have been eyeing these H New York boots but they came out a week *after* I had bought Prada combat booties and Alaïa black boots that are too similar to these. Love everything about this pair of H boots, the zipper down the middle makes them amazing. Major congrats and would love to see an action pic!



I totally agree with you! Was looking for a pair mid-calf boots for a long long time but couldn't find anything special that still have my size, and these were love at first sight and even better in real life   The zipper does make the whole look interesting and also love the metal insert on the inside of the heels! I love Alaïa too! His shoes are always very sophisticated and feminine  but a lot of the heels are too thin to walk in Tokyo, I once went out in Alaïa once and I almost killed myself  Would love to see a pic of yours 
Will take an action pic when I get them, there was some slight problem with the zipper on that pair and my SA is getting another pair for me  should be with me in a couple days!



a_e said:


> So lovely!



Thank you


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks to everyone for the compliments
> Coco, my fur baby appreciates them too!
> 
> *doves*, to find exactly what I was looking for ~ a new BE gator lisse small scales CDC GHW ~ honestly had to go through an H re-seller. Was able to negotiate a decent price and we were both happy.



Oh boy!! This is so so worth the hassle VigeeLeBrun...love it even more with GHW. [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rosieisgood said:


> I totally agree with you! Was looking for a pair mid-calf boots for a long long time but couldn't find anything special that still have my size, and these were love at first sight and even better in real life   The zipper does make the whole look interesting and also love the metal insert on the inside of the heels! I love Alaïa too! His shoes are always very sophisticated and feminine  but a lot of the heels are too thin to walk in Tokyo, I once went out in Alaïa once and I almost killed myself  *Would love to see a pic of yours*
> Will take an action pic when I get them, there was some slight problem with the zipper on that pair and my SA is getting another pair for me  should be with me in a couple days!
> 
> Thank you


*
Rosieisgood*, OT ~ a quick pic of my Alaïa mid-calf booties and then back to topic! They sold out in days on NAP and I was lucky enough to get a pair, then I saw your H New York booties and was having buyer's remorse. Glad that you were able to snag a pair!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Box leather mini constance!!!  Wouldn't normally buy blue but just loved this!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Oh boy!! This is so so worth the hassle VigeeLeBrun...love it even more with GHW. [emoji170][emoji170]



Thanks again, *doves* ~ you are so sweet!!!


----------



## Amka

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3513057
> 
> Box leather mini constance!!!  Wouldn't normally buy blue but just loved this!



Congratulations!! She is stunning!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

saatchilibra said:


> Hi All, here are my October purchases Kelly 28 in Blue Sapphire, Lindy 26 in Rouge Grenat, Compact Bearn in Rose Lipstick, all with gold hardware [emoji92][emoji92] couldn't resist buying these twillies and scarves too. Love H!! thank you for letting me share!



Such a lovely collection of goodies!! I love all the colours [emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

My small but gorgeous recent purchase (I did a reveal so sorry for the repost but thought I'd share here too [emoji4])

La Marche de Savana bracelet in Romantic with palladium (tracked down by my lovely SA and matching perfectly to my Epaulettes twilly and Pico charms)


----------



## Tinagirl11

Perplexed said:


> wow beautiful!! i understand the baby birkin appeal and hoping to acquire one soon myself, but i love yours. enjoy her in good health


Thank you, I hope you get your dream baby B soon as well 



renet said:


> So lovely! [emoji7][emoji7]
> Love the white stitching as well. [emoji106]


Thanks! I never thought I would like a neutral color but the white stitching made it extra special for me


----------



## Tinagirl11

View attachment 3513610

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Other small goodies I picked up...

Two twillies - one for my baby B and the other for my old blue lin herbag
Two rodeo charms - small one for the baby and the medium size for my trusty B30
My Ulysse notebook in apple green which I've had for a while but never posted and a new necklace.

It's night time so the pics might unfortunately come out grainy 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## saatchilibra

HiEndGirl said:


> Such a lovely collection of goodies!! I love all the colours [emoji170][emoji173]️


Thank you so much hiendgirl! Got a soft spot for Madrid and Paris because of H


----------



## ka3na20

Sharing my loot from my Europe trip. 

The highlight was this new baby b [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]


----------



## ayc

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3513745
> 
> 
> Sharing my loot from my Europe trip.
> 
> The highlight was this new baby b [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3513746
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]


wow! congrats!!


----------



## shoppermomof4

My sweet girl[emoji173]️. Loving the color   Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## Kyokei

I've been really into the fine jewelry lately so most of my purchases have been that. Here is my new Farandole necklace and rose gold ring.


----------



## EmileH

Kyokei said:


> I've been really into the fine jewelry lately so most of my purchases have been that. Here is my new Farandole necklace and rose gold ring.



Love them both Kyokei. The farandole is the perfect necklace. I wear mine constantly. Enjoy your new purchases!


----------



## Kyokei

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love them both Kyokei. The farandole is the perfect necklace. I wear mine constantly. Enjoy your new purchases!



Thank you so much! If I may ask, how do you usually wear it with a scarf? I've been playing around with ideas and either wearing the scarf in my hair or as a second necklace almost but wanted to see if there are any other ways.


----------



## Tinagirl11

Kyokei said:


> I've been really into the fine jewelry lately so most of my purchases have been that. Here is my new Farandole necklace and rose gold ring.



Absolutely love your ring!


----------



## cafecreme15

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3513745
> 
> 
> Sharing my loot from my Europe trip.
> 
> The highlight was this new baby b [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3513746
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]


This loot looks absolutely unreal! I hope you plan on sharing the rest with us!


----------



## sleepykitten

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, lots of beautiful new H loot ~ to all, major congrats!!!
> My contribution is a BE gator CDC GHW ~ Coco, my fur baby has been with me for years



Stunning BE croc!!


----------



## sleepykitten

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3513745
> 
> 
> Sharing my loot from my Europe trip.
> 
> The highlight was this new baby b [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3513746
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]



Wow that orange tower[emoji521][emoji7]


----------



## renet

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3513745
> 
> 
> Sharing my loot from my Europe trip.
> 
> The highlight was this new baby b [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3513746
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji8]



Wow...many congratulations! [emoji106]
I guess it would take days to unwrap all of them? [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## rainneday

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3513057
> 
> Box leather mini constance!!!  Wouldn't normally buy blue but just loved this!


This color & leather are dreamy...congrats!


----------



## rainneday

HiEndGirl said:


> My small but gorgeous recent purchase (I did a reveal so sorry for the repost but thought I'd share here too [emoji4])
> 
> La Marche de Savana bracelet in Romantic with palladium (tracked down by my lovely SA and matching perfectly to my Epaulettes twilly and Pico charms)
> 
> View attachment 3513279
> View attachment 3513280



I love this enamel, it is on my short list! Congrats!


----------



## Sienna220

Kyokei said:


> I've been really into the fine jewelry lately so most of my purchases have been that. Here is my new Farandole necklace and rose gold ring.


Darling!


----------



## Emerson

saisaihe said:


> View attachment 3512474
> 
> My blue hydra Kelly 28



This is just stunning!! Enjoy her!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

rainneday said:


> I love this enamel, it is on my short list! Congrats!



Thanks!! Very excited to get this piece. My first print enamel! Make sure you share when you tick that box [emoji4]


----------



## ferrip

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3513057
> 
> Box leather mini constance!!!  Wouldn't normally buy blue but just loved this!



Wow! Was this new?! It's GORGEOUS!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Kyokei said:


> I've been really into the fine jewelry lately so most of my purchases have been that. Here is my new Farandole necklace and rose gold ring.


Love, love, love the necklace on you. The ring is beautiful as well.


----------



## iaiki.com

purplepoodles said:


> So sorry this happened. If it's any consolation, my first Dutyfree scarf had a major flaw in the weave right in the centre. It still seems impossible that it could pass quality control. Our local manager also said that she could not exchange a DF scarf. It is still in my collection as a reminder to always do a thorough check on everything.
> 
> I do believe this to usually be true at least in our city. Many years later I tried to exchange another then current season airline scarf that DH had picked up for me. Another customer desperately wanted the scarf I was trying to exchange but could not place a special order so she bought the scarf I wanted and we did an an exchange right at the cash desk.



Hi Purplepoodles ;( right.  I will check thoroughly next time! And they replied my email, using thousands of words for saying no exchange (although this is the result I knew before sending the enquiry to them, I am still disappointed) 
Anyway I will try to take it to another store and see if they can fix it a bit.

Thx [emoji4]


----------



## Gwapa30

My latest additions Lindy 30 in Trench ghw
SO Kelly 32 BE with Turquoise inside with BGhW waited 11 months. Thank you for sharing my joy[emoji8][emoji182]


----------



## LadyCupid

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3515076
> View attachment 3515077
> View attachment 3515078
> View attachment 3515079
> 
> My latest additions Lindy 30 in Trench ghw
> SO Kelly 32 BE with Turquoise inside with BGhW waited 11 months. Thank you for sharing my joy[emoji8][emoji182]


Love your SO. Can't wait to see more pictures of it and the lindy as well. I love that H is doing the Lindys with GHW nowadays.


----------



## avecamoursteph

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3515076
> View attachment 3515077
> View attachment 3515078
> View attachment 3515079
> 
> My latest additions Lindy 30 in Trench ghw
> SO Kelly 32 BE with Turquoise inside with BGhW waited 11 months. Thank you for sharing my joy[emoji8][emoji182]



Omg, that Lindy is beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Gwapa30

yodaling1 said:


> Love your SO. Can't wait to see more pictures of it and the lindy as well. I love that H is doing the Lindys with GHW nowadays.



Thank you Yodaling. I agree love the ghw on the lindy[emoji847] I'll try to take a pic of my BE during the day.


----------



## Gwapa30

avecamoursteph said:


> Omg, that Lindy is beautiful! [emoji7]



Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## renet

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3515076
> View attachment 3515077
> View attachment 3515078
> View attachment 3515079
> 
> My latest additions Lindy 30 in Trench ghw
> SO Kelly 32 BE with Turquoise inside with BGhW waited 11 months. Thank you for sharing my joy[emoji8][emoji182]



Major congrats, Gwapa!  Gorgeous SO and Lindy!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji322]


----------



## Sienna220

Beautiful Gwapa!!


----------



## Gwapa30

renet said:


> Major congrats, Gwapa!  Gorgeous SO and Lindy!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji322]


Thank you Renet


----------



## Gwapa30

Sienna220 said:


> Beautiful Gwapa!!


Thank you Sienna


----------



## Gwapa30

I'm so sorry for posting enormous pictures. OMG i just notice it from my computer. I usually post from my phone using the app.


----------



## Sienna220

Gwapa30 said:


> I'm so sorry for posting enormous pictures. OMG i just notice it from my computer. I usually post from my phone using the app.


Don't apologize the photos are beautiful and you can see the gorgeous details! !


----------



## Sterre

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3515076
> View attachment 3515077
> View attachment 3515078
> View attachment 3515079
> 
> My latest additions Lindy 30 in Trench ghw
> SO Kelly 32 BE with Turquoise inside with BGhW waited 11 months. Thank you for sharing my joy[emoji8][emoji182]



WoW WoW WoW [emoji7][emoji7]congratulations!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3515076
> View attachment 3515077
> View attachment 3515078
> View attachment 3515079
> 
> My latest additions Lindy 30 in Trench ghw
> SO Kelly 32 BE with Turquoise inside with BGhW waited 11 months. Thank you for sharing my joy[emoji8][emoji182]



Gorgeous!! Can't wait to see them in action. I have the pico18 in Trench [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## ghoztz

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3515076
> View attachment 3515077
> View attachment 3515078
> View attachment 3515079
> 
> My latest additions Lindy 30 in Trench ghw
> SO Kelly 32 BE with Turquoise inside with BGhW waited 11 months. Thank you for sharing my joy[emoji8][emoji182]



Patience is a virtue.  Your long wait is absolutely worth it because your SO is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Gwapa30

ghoztz said:


> Patience is a virtue.  Your long wait is absolutely worth it because your SO is so gorgeous!!



Thank you[emoji23]


----------



## Gwapa30

HiEndGirl said:


> Gorgeous!! Can't wait to see them in action. I have the pico18 in Trench [emoji4][emoji173]️



I'll try to do an action shot soon[emoji4]


----------



## Sienna220

A few little new things this rainy day...







(Scarf is 90cm l'Arbre Coloriage, sorry if pic looks goofy, had to rush to meeting!)


----------



## Sienna220

And here is new petit h charm, also posted on petit h thread today.  Thanks for letting me share, my lovely tpf friends! !!


----------



## pr1nc355

My latest purchases in the last month or so (mini clemence Evelyne in blue agate with Amazon strap, black box CDC with PHW, anemone swift CDC with GHW).

I don't buy a lot of Hermes anymore, but I think I choose wisely when I do


----------



## HiEndGirl

pr1nc355 said:


> My latest purchases in the last month or so (mini clemence Evelyne in blue agate with Amazon strap, black box CDC with PHW, anemone swift CDC with GHW).
> 
> I don't buy a lot of Hermes anymore, but I think I choose wisely when I do



Love the [emoji170] Evelyn!! Lovely choices!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sienna220 said:


> A few little new things this rainy day...
> View attachment 3516138
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516148
> 
> View attachment 3516149
> 
> (Scarf is 90cm l'Arbre Coloriage, sorry if pic looks goofy, had to rush to meeting!)



Love all your selections and that scarf is really  beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## Sienna220

HiEndGirl said:


> Love all your selections and that scarf is really  beautiful [emoji173]️


Thanks!


----------



## renet

Sienna220 said:


> A few little new things this rainy day...
> View attachment 3516138
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516148
> 
> View attachment 3516149
> 
> (Scarf is 90cm l'Arbre Coloriage, sorry if pic looks goofy, had to rush to meeting!)



Love your rodeo! Is this new color combi? [emoji7]


----------



## Sienna220

renet said:


> Love your rodeo! Is this new color combi? [emoji7]


Thanks Renet! This is Malta blue/cornelian orange/golden yellow in milo lambskin, size GM


----------



## papertiger

Sienna220 said:


> And here is new petit h charm, also posted on petit h thread today.  Thanks for letting me share, my lovely tpf friends! !!
> View attachment 3516150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516151
> 
> View attachment 3516152



Purrrfect!


----------



## renet

Sienna220 said:


> Thanks Renet! This is Malta blue/cornelian orange/golden yellow in milo lambskin, size GM



Thanks, Sienna! It's beautiful! [emoji6]
Rodeo is hard to come by.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sienna220 said:


> And here is new petit h charm, also posted on petit h thread today.  Thanks for letting me share, my lovely tpf friends! !!
> View attachment 3516150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516151
> 
> View attachment 3516152



There's a cat??!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Livia1

Sienna220 said:


> And here is new petit h charm, also posted on petit h thread today.  Thanks for letting me share, my lovely tpf friends! !!
> View attachment 3516150
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516151
> 
> View attachment 3516152



A cat


----------



## Sienna220

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> There's a cat??!!!!!!!!!!


It was in this month's petit h MM box on the US H.com! Adorable, right?


----------



## Sienna220

papertiger said:


> Purrrfect!


I know!! Hehe thanks!! 


Livia1 said:


> A cat


So glad they came out with these cute kitty charms! Couldn't resist!


----------



## Livia1

Sienna220 said:


> I know!! Hehe thanks!!
> 
> So glad they came out with these cute kitty charms! Couldn't resist!



I really want one but they are not on the European site, at least not in my country 
I'll be on the lookout though!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sienna220 said:


> It was in this month's petit h MM box on the US H.com! Adorable, right?



I  cats.  It is adorable!!


----------



## pr1nc355

HiEndGirl said:


> Love the [emoji170] Evelyn!! Lovely choices!!


Thank you!  I'm so enthusiastic to take them all out!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Joueuse boots in black!


----------



## hbr

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299



Love the color!!  Enjoy!


----------



## pree

I bought my beautiful clic h in marron glacé yesterday and brought back a little something extra!
The marron glacé color is a great neutral! It really is a 'greige'- both a grey and beige. Here it is with my c'est la fete in natural and my grey dallet.


----------



## pree

I also asked my dear SA if any new scarves had come in, things have been slow this season. 
They had 2 Kachinas !




The lighter colorway shows the design more clearly but I fell hard for red/blue/violet! The red border is showstopper!


----------



## TankerToad

pree said:


> View attachment 3516816
> 
> View attachment 3516817
> View attachment 3516818
> 
> 
> I bought my beautiful clic h in marron glacé yesterday and brought back a little something extra!
> The marron glacé color is a great neutral! It really is a 'greige'- both a grey and beige. Here it is with my c'est la fete in natural and my grey dallet.



Twin 
Isn't it the best Clic ever??[emoji39]


----------



## csetcos

Sienna220 said:


> A few little new things this rainy day...
> View attachment 3516138
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516148
> 
> View attachment 3516149
> 
> (Scarf is 90cm l'Arbre Coloriage, sorry if pic looks goofy, had to rush to meeting!)



Love the rodeo's colors!!! Lucky find!!



pr1nc355 said:


> My latest purchases in the last month or so (mini clemence Evelyne in blue agate with Amazon strap, black box CDC with PHW, anemone swift CDC with GHW).
> 
> I don't buy a lot of Hermes anymore, but I think I choose wisely when I do



Very nice, well-curated choices!


----------



## BlueCherry

Finally managed to get a BE Ulysse [emoji170]

It has a much finer grain on the leather than the pomegranate red.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3515076
> View attachment 3515077
> View attachment 3515078
> View attachment 3515079
> 
> My latest additions Lindy 30 in Trench ghw
> SO Kelly 32 BE with Turquoise inside with BGhW waited 11 months. Thank you for sharing my joy[emoji8][emoji182]


WOW !!! Thank you for sharing pics of beautiful bags! Congratulations


----------



## crazyaboutbags

pr1nc355 said:


> My latest purchases in the last month or so (mini clemence Evelyne in blue agate with Amazon strap, black box CDC with PHW, anemone swift CDC with GHW).
> 
> I don't buy a lot of Hermes anymore, but I think I choose wisely when I do


 
OMG! Congrats!!! Is this the new blue? Is the color in the pic accurate? I loooove that color!
Enjoy it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wasn't expecting this until Christmas! This has been on my wish list for a while but I always get side tracked by other colours. Finally I have a black H bag! Miss B30 black GHW. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chica727

Natalie j said:


> Wasn't expecting this until Christmas! This has been on my wish list for a while but I always get side tracked by other colours. Finally I have a black H bag! Miss B30 black GHW. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518281


Gorgeous! Is that clémence or togo?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ayc

Natalie j said:


> Wasn't expecting this until Christmas! This has been on my wish list for a while but I always get side tracked by other colours. Finally I have a black H bag! Miss B30 black GHW. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518281


classy! congrats!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

chica727 said:


> Gorgeous! Is that clémence or togo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app





ayc said:


> classy! congrats!!



Thank you! It's Togo [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## hedgwin99

Natalie j said:


> Wasn't expecting this until Christmas! This has been on my wish list for a while but I always get side tracked by other colours. Finally I have a black H bag! Miss B30 black GHW. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518281



Very very classic [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Love_Couture

Natalie j said:


> Wasn't expecting this until Christmas! This has been on my wish list for a while but I always get side tracked by other colours. Finally I have a black H bag! Miss B30 black GHW. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518281



100% classical! Love [emoji177]. Congratulations!


----------



## Livia1

Natalie j said:


> Wasn't expecting this until Christmas! This has been on my wish list for a while but I always get side tracked by other colours. Finally I have a black H bag! Miss B30 black GHW. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518281



Gorgeous! Many congrats!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Natalie j said:


> Wasn't expecting this until Christmas! This has been on my wish list for a while but I always get side tracked by other colours. Finally I have a black H bag! Miss B30 black GHW. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518281


Natalie!
That's one beautiful classic H bag! Congrats on obtaining her before the Holidays.


----------



## chica727

Introducing Birkin 35 togo GHW.  Been waiting for this for a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG][/IMG]

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bagalogist

Natalie j said:


> Wasn't expecting this until Christmas! This has been on my wish list for a while but I always get side tracked by other colours. Finally I have a black H bag! Miss B30 black GHW. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518281


 black with GHW still my all time favorite. Congratulations


----------



## chica727

Introducing the new B35 togo GHW. I've been waiting for a while for this beauty.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## renet

chica727 said:


> View attachment 3518763
> 
> 
> Introducing the new B35 togo GHW. I've been waiting for a while for this beauty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Congratulations!  [emoji106][emoji322]
This is worth the wait! [emoji6]


----------



## chica727

renet said:


> Congratulations!  [emoji106][emoji322]
> This is worth the wait! [emoji6]


Thank you. This is my first togo and I love how it looks on 35.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chanelbaby26

chica727 said:


> View attachment 3518763
> 
> 
> Introducing the new B35 togo GHW. I've been waiting for a while for this beauty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Wow! A beauty..,is it black?? I'm still waiting to be ur twins ..


----------



## chica727

chanelbaby26 said:


> Wow! A beauty..,is it black?? I'm still waiting to be ur twins ..


Yes. It's black. While I love the rainbow of colors Hermes produces, I wanted something I can use on a daily basis without much effort.  I hope you get yours soon. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you for letting me Share..


----------



## renet

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me Share..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518907


Nice pair of boots and the Rodeo! [emoji106]


----------



## HPassion

danceandsing4ev said:


> Joueuse boots in black!


May I ask where you buy these? I'm looking for all black ones too, thanks!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

ferrip said:


> Wow! Was this new?! It's GORGEOUS!!!! Congrats!!!


Thanks!! Went in looking for a picotin 18 but wasn't keen on the blue it was in, so was offered this instead!! Couldn't refuse!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Picotin 18 with her zebra twilly!! Well matched I think


----------



## danceandsing4ev

HPassion said:


> May I ask where you buy these? I'm looking for all black ones too, thanks!


Hi Hpassion! Unfortunately they did not have my size so my SA ordered them for me!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3519153
> 
> Picotin 18 with her zebra twilly!! Well matched I think



Gorgeous combo [emoji173]️ we are bag and twilly twins too!


----------



## fatcat2523

My mom and I was at the store today. She noticed a Victoria which she was never interested in previously. After trying it on, she loves how causal it is. She was thinking gold but my SA brought our Etoupe, her heart melts. So she got Etoupe instead. Then I found myself a hinged bracelet in Boldu Au Carre pattern, Etoupe Mysore biasta and scarf for the winter. Before we pay, my SA shows us this Constance wallet in Butler natural leather and gold hardware!!! My mom loves it so much!
View attachment 3519534

View attachment 3519536

View attachment 3519542

View attachment 3519538

View attachment 3519540


----------



## navicular

Found this in my store! Isthme pendant with touareg design - it's a heavy swatch of shimmering silver made by blacksmiths of the touareg tribe in Niger, using a trembling hand technique. The back is signed in Tifinar (the Tuareg alphabet). Lovely collector's piece and will be using it as a bag charm.


----------



## pr1nc355

crazyaboutbags said:


> OMG! Congrats!!! Is this the new blue? Is the color in the pic accurate? I loooove that color!
> Enjoy it!


I believe it's a new blue.  The color is accurate in the pic.  Thanks!


----------



## feeefeee

Just picked up this beauty today.  Kelly Cut in blue paon with GHW.  Originally looking for a dark blue or grey one but fell in love with this once saw it.


----------



## renet

feeefeee said:


> Just picked up this beauty today.  Kelly Cut in blue paon with GHW.  Originally looking for a dark blue or grey one but fell in love with this once saw it.



This looks great! Congratulations! [emoji322][emoji7]


----------



## lipeach21

feeefeee said:


> Just picked up this beauty today.  Kelly Cut in blue paon with GHW.  Originally looking for a dark blue or grey one but fell in love with this once saw it.



Congrats on the k cut! Beautiful color! I too fell in love at first sight


----------



## Luxzenith

My halzan mini in gold. Loves its and versatility. Am in a mini craze now.


----------



## Luxzenith

Besotted by the new hermes mini Roulis. Available in permabrass hardware in etoupe colour.


----------



## Luxzenith

iaiki.com said:


> L22cm X H15cm X D6.5cm
> It only fits a iPhone and some cards in a small bag. I can't even put my long wallet in.



I like mini halzan a lot!! Nice pop colour! 
When I use this. I only bring my Bastia and Calvi alongside my iPhone and a drawstring hermes dust bag for "harmful" items like keys!


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> My halzan mini in gold. Loves its and versatility. Am in a mini craze now.



This size is good for weekends shopping especially at crowded places!
And your goldie Halzan looks great! [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## naths

My first Kelly SO craie with Blue atoll inside. Arrived after 11 months [emoji7][emoji108][emoji170]


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Luxzenith said:


> Besotted by the new hermes mini Roulis. Available in permabrass hardware in etoupe colour.


Can you please share what you comfortably fit in the mini Roulis? Thanks!


----------



## Luxzenith

Scarf and Glove said:


> Can you please share what you comfortably fit in the mini Roulis? Thanks!



iPhone 6 Plus is a tight fit, smaller phones will be better if u need to put other stuff. I can put in:
Small card wallet
Coin pouch
Lipstick
Car keys in a small pouch
Eyeliner


----------



## aabdramos

So excited and I have to share it. Got my first Kelly a week ago and the Rodeo today


----------



## Baots

liz_ said:


> Here my recent purchase Kelly 35 black Togo [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493177


Nice try. You didn't scare me.


----------



## renet

aabdramos said:


> So excited and I have to share it. Got my first Kelly a week ago and the Rodeo today



Congratulations! Lovely K and Rodeo! [emoji7]


----------



## aabdramos

renet said:


> Congratulations! Lovely K and Rodeo! [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## Perli

Already posted this in the KDT clubhouse, and nothing spectacular, but I love my brandnew first (!!!) H leather bracelet!


----------



## spinkapallina

iaiki.com said:


> My Halzan mini arrived [emoji848] didn't expect it's so tiny.
> And this is not my dream colour. But I still like it.
> 
> View attachment 3511299


STUNNING!! Which is the color?


----------



## papilloncristal

B25 in Rose Confetti! Revealed here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-of-my-dream-bag-twilly-opinions-needed-too.955326


----------



## liz_

Baots said:


> Nice try. You didn't scare me.



What?


----------



## liz_

naths said:


> View attachment 3520659
> 
> My first Kelly SO craie with Blue atoll inside. Arrived after 11 months [emoji7][emoji108][emoji170]



Gorgeous, great choice of colors [emoji179] 
What size is your Kelly?
Congrats on your SO!


----------



## liz_

Perli said:


> Already posted this in the KDT clubhouse, and nothing spectacular, but I love my brandnew first (!!!) H leather bracelet!
> View attachment 3520813



Congrats I love H bracelets, enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Perli

liz_ said:


> Congrats I love H bracelets, enjoy [emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

La Marche de Savana, rose gold enamel bracelet[emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I know I'm a bit crazy here but I had to buy a cashmere sweater in the same color to match[emoji1]




Together with Les Leopardes in matching color[emoji56] I really love these prints and have both scarves as well[emoji1]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (Yes, crazy matching everything..[emoji5])


----------



## 30gold

thank all of you for posting; it has been fun seeing all of your new H goodies.  Wear them all in the best of health.  I am living vicariously through you.  Enjoy! and keep it coming!


----------



## MrsWYK

Hi, here's my story- My very sweet SA texted me last Friday evening to check whether I was interested to take a look at a K28 Blue Hydra GHW that just arrived in the store. Of course I said yes but could only make it down on Monday to view the bag. SA was so sweet to hold the bag for me even though I mentioned that I'm more a Birkin girl. Anyways, went down on Monday to take a look. I absolutely loved the size & the leather but the colour didn't really sing to me. Was very tempted to take the bag because it was a Kelly and a 28 with GHW, a bag like this is very hard to find in my neck of the woods. My SA told me to sleep over my decision and decide tomorrow. However after thinking through, I decided to pass because I had my heart set on a B30. So this morning, I texted him to thank him for the offer and that I'll pass on the bag, he texted me back to say that a B30 Gris Mouette just arrived in store and to come by in the afternoon to take a look. I went down and fell in love! Presenting Miss Gris Mouette B30 Togo, all dressed up! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## januarti

MrsWYK said:


> Hi, here's my story- My very sweet SA texted me last Friday evening to check whether I was interested to take a look at a K28 Blue Hydra GHW that just arrived in the store. Of course I said yes but could only make it down on Monday to view the bag. SA was so sweet to hold the bag for me even though I mentioned that I'm more a Birkin girl. Anyways, went down on Monday to take a look. I absolutely loved the size & the leather but the colour didn't really sing to me. Was very tempted to take the bag because it was a Kelly and a 28 with GHW, a bag like this is very hard to find in my neck of the woods. My SA told me to sleep over my decision and decide tomorrow. However after thinking through, I decided to pass because I had my heart set on a B30. So this morning, I texted him to thank him for the offer and that I'll pass on the bag, he texted me back to say that a B30 Gris Mouette just arrived in store and to come by in the afternoon to take a look. I went down and fell in love! Presenting Miss Gris Mouette B30 Togo, all dressed up! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3521684
> 
> View attachment 3521683


I got mine last month and it get compliments all the time.


----------



## Luxzenith

Seems like Hermes coming out with more ghw This xmas season..presenting my toolbox 20 rouge tomate in permabrass hardware.. Didn't intend to get it but fell for the colour combo.


----------



## renet

@MrsWYK
Congratulations!  Beautiful B and your SA is very sweet and nice!  [emoji6]


----------



## ayc

MrsWYK said:


> Hi, here's my story- My very sweet SA texted me last Friday evening to check whether I was interested to take a look at a K28 Blue Hydra GHW that just arrived in the store. Of course I said yes but could only make it down on Monday to view the bag. SA was so sweet to hold the bag for me even though I mentioned that I'm more a Birkin girl. Anyways, went down on Monday to take a look. I absolutely loved the size & the leather but the colour didn't really sing to me. Was very tempted to take the bag because it was a Kelly and a 28 with GHW, a bag like this is very hard to find in my neck of the woods. My SA told me to sleep over my decision and decide tomorrow. However after thinking through, I decided to pass because I had my heart set on a B30. So this morning, I texted him to thank him for the offer and that I'll pass on the bag, he texted me back to say that a B30 Gris Mouette just arrived in store and to come by in the afternoon to take a look. I went down and fell in love! Presenting Miss Gris Mouette B30 Togo, all dressed up! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3521684
> 
> View attachment 3521683



wow! congrats!!


----------



## Serva1

Went treasure hunting to my store.


----------



## Luxzenith

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3521873
> 
> View attachment 3521874
> 
> Went treasure hunting to my store.


Wowed!! Love that ombré lizard!


----------



## Luxzenith

My latest footwear love. Got it at the last Hermes sale in Singapore in October


----------



## amorris

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3521873
> 
> View attachment 3521874
> 
> Went treasure hunting to my store.



OMG that ombre lizard CDC in GHW is TDF!!! One of my HGs!! Congrats


----------



## Serva1

Luxzenith said:


> Wowed!! Love that ombré lizard!



Thank you [emoji3] it's an interesting exotic leather. Congrats on your boots, would be fun to experience a Hermès sale one day.



amorris said:


> OMG that ombre lizard CDC in GHW is TDF!!! One of my HGs!! Congrats



Thank you [emoji3] I hope you find this. I cannot wait to get home and carefully remove the plastic to see the shiny gold [emoji173]️

Also want to thank everyone who liked my purchases [emoji173]️


----------



## MrsWYK

januarti said:


> I got mine last month and it get compliments all the time.





renet said:


> @MrsWYK
> Congratulations!  Beautiful B and your SA is very sweet and nice!  [emoji6]





ayc said:


> wow! congrats!!



Thanks for your sweet comments! My SA is the best! Now I'm waiting for my bag insert to arrive! Can't wait to bring her out!


----------



## H. for H.

MrsWYK said:


> Hi, here's my story- My very sweet SA texted me last Friday evening to check whether I was interested to take a look at a K28 Blue Hydra GHW that just arrived in the store. Of course I said yes but could only make it down on Monday to view the bag. SA was so sweet to hold the bag for me even though I mentioned that I'm more a Birkin girl. Anyways, went down on Monday to take a look. I absolutely loved the size & the leather but the colour didn't really sing to me. Was very tempted to take the bag because it was a Kelly and a 28 with GHW, a bag like this is very hard to find in my neck of the woods. My SA told me to sleep over my decision and decide tomorrow. However after thinking through, I decided to pass because I had my heart set on a B30. So this morning, I texted him to thank him for the offer and that I'll pass on the bag, he texted me back to say that a B30 Gris Mouette just arrived in store and to come by in the afternoon to take a look. I went down and fell in love! Presenting Miss Gris Mouette B30 Togo, all dressed up! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3521684
> 
> View attachment 3521683



It can be quite difficult to turn things down at H stores.  So happy that it all worked out and you received this beautiful B30 in Gris Mouette.[emoji7]


----------



## MrsWYK

H. for H. said:


> It can be quite difficult to turn things down at H stores.  So happy that it all worked out and you received this beautiful B30 in Gris Mouette.[emoji7]



Thanks dear. Yes, I know. I can never walk into the boutique and leave empty handed. There are always things that I need.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3521873
> 
> View attachment 3521874
> 
> Went treasure hunting to my store.



Great choices serva. I was tempted by that pendant myself.


----------



## Lollipop15

I just got my first exotic piece, KDT in Rose Sheherazade. [emoji4][emoji178] Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ghoztz

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3521873
> 
> View attachment 3521874
> 
> Went treasure hunting to my store.



Such a great haul! And you got two Ombré CdC!!


----------



## ghoztz

MrsWYK said:


> Hi, here's my story- My very sweet SA texted me last Friday evening to check whether I was interested to take a look at a K28 Blue Hydra GHW that just arrived in the store. Of course I said yes but could only make it down on Monday to view the bag. SA was so sweet to hold the bag for me even though I mentioned that I'm more a Birkin girl. Anyways, went down on Monday to take a look. I absolutely loved the size & the leather but the colour didn't really sing to me. Was very tempted to take the bag because it was a Kelly and a 28 with GHW, a bag like this is very hard to find in my neck of the woods. My SA told me to sleep over my decision and decide tomorrow. However after thinking through, I decided to pass because I had my heart set on a B30. So this morning, I texted him to thank him for the offer and that I'll pass on the bag, he texted me back to say that a B30 Gris Mouette just arrived in store and to come by in the afternoon to take a look. I went down and fell in love! Presenting Miss Gris Mouette B30 Togo, all dressed up! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3521684
> 
> View attachment 3521683



Great story! It absolutely shows that good thing comes to those who wait!  Congrats to you!!


----------



## ghoztz

naths said:


> View attachment 3520659
> 
> My first Kelly SO craie with Blue atoll inside. Arrived after 11 months [emoji7][emoji108][emoji170]



LOVE IT!! It is so gorgeous!


----------



## WaterLilies22

MrsWYK said:


> Hi, here's my story- My very sweet SA texted me last Friday evening to check whether I was interested to take a look at a K28 Blue Hydra GHW that just arrived in the store. Of course I said yes but could only make it down on Monday to view the bag. SA was so sweet to hold the bag for me even though I mentioned that I'm more a Birkin girl. Anyways, went down on Monday to take a look. I absolutely loved the size & the leather but the colour didn't really sing to me. Was very tempted to take the bag because it was a Kelly and a 28 with GHW, a bag like this is very hard to find in my neck of the woods. My SA told me to sleep over my decision and decide tomorrow. However after thinking through, I decided to pass because I had my heart set on a B30. So this morning, I texted him to thank him for the offer and that I'll pass on the bag, he texted me back to say that a B30 Gris Mouette just arrived in store and to come by in the afternoon to take a look. I went down and fell in love! Presenting Miss Gris Mouette B30 Togo, all dressed up! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3521684
> 
> View attachment 3521683



Absolutely gorgeous B! Love this grey [emoji173]️ I'm so glad you waited and got a bag you love!


----------



## Icyss

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3515076
> View attachment 3515077
> View attachment 3515078
> View attachment 3515079
> 
> My latest additions Lindy 30 in Trench ghw
> SO Kelly 32 BE with Turquoise inside with BGhW waited 11 months. Thank you for sharing my joy[emoji8][emoji182]


 

Love both!! Congratulations![emoji7]


----------



## Icyss

MrsWYK said:


> Hi, here's my story- My very sweet SA texted me last Friday evening to check whether I was interested to take a look at a K28 Blue Hydra GHW that just arrived in the store. Of course I said yes but could only make it down on Monday to view the bag. SA was so sweet to hold the bag for me even though I mentioned that I'm more a Birkin girl. Anyways, went down on Monday to take a look. I absolutely loved the size & the leather but the colour didn't really sing to me. Was very tempted to take the bag because it was a Kelly and a 28 with GHW, a bag like this is very hard to find in my neck of the woods. My SA told me to sleep over my decision and decide tomorrow. However after thinking through, I decided to pass because I had my heart set on a B30. So this morning, I texted him to thank him for the offer and that I'll pass on the bag, he texted me back to say that a B30 Gris Mouette just arrived in store and to come by in the afternoon to take a look. I went down and fell in love! Presenting Miss Gris Mouette B30 Togo, all dressed up! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3521684
> 
> View attachment 3521683




I was on the same predicament a few months ago. My SA offered me a  K28 Craie in ghw togo but I passed on it since I  was waiting for a B. I had a hard time turning down the K but it was so worth it since I got my B a few weeks ago. Big Congratulations on your gorgeous B! Wear her in good health![emoji253]


----------



## fatcat2523

fatcat2523 said:


> My mom and I was at the store today. She noticed a Victoria which she was never interested in previously. After trying it on, she loves how causal it is. She was thinking gold but my SA brought our Etoupe, her heart melts. So she got Etoupe instead. Then I found myself a hinged bracelet in Boldu Au Carre pattern, Etoupe Mysore biasta and scarf for the winter. Before we pay, my SA shows us this Constance wallet in Butler natural leather and gold hardware!!! My mom loves it so much!
> View attachment 3519534
> 
> View attachment 3519536
> 
> View attachment 3519542
> 
> View attachment 3519538
> 
> View attachment 3519540



Somehow none of pictures shown on previous post. Just want to try it again.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great choices serva. I was tempted by that pendant myself.



Thank you dear PbP, so glad to hear you saw it too [emoji3] There was only one at the store in the display case. I was lucky to get it and some other customers were also interested in the piece as I was trying it on...I don't usually carry silver but touareg is an exception. I got two classic H belt buckles at home but this piece is definitely for a dress. I'm very happy with the design ( soft curves). Hope you have recovered from jetlag, going back home today [emoji173]️



ghoztz said:


> Such a great haul! And you got two Ombré CdC!!



Thank you ghozrz, I feel so lucky I got both at the same time and could decide what kind of pattern I was looking for. Perhaps the magic moon did the trick [emoji3][emoji173]️


----------



## Sparkledolll

Picked up Multicoloured Neo boots. When I got home I realised my SA got me the wrong size [emoji23][emoji23] Luckily it was raining so I didn't go straight to the cobblers after I left the store. I live an hour away from my H store so I hope they have something nice to show me when I go back in!


----------



## MrsWYK

Icyss said:


> I was on the same predicament a few months ago. My SA offered me a  K28 Craie in ghw togo but I passed on it since I  was waiting for a B. I had a hard time turning down the K but it was so worth it since I got my B a few weeks ago. Big Congratulations on your gorgeous B! Wear her in good health![emoji253]



Thank you dear! Sometimes wouldn't it be so nice if we could buy both. Then we don't have to choose!


----------



## Serva1

Natalie j said:


> Picked up Multicoloured Neo boots. When I got home I realised my SA got me the wrong size [emoji23][emoji23] Luckily it was raining so I didn't go straight to the cobblers after I left the store. I live an hour away from my H store so I hope they have something nice to show me when I go back in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522538



Congrats on the Neo multicolour boots, I saw them at FSH and they are gorgeous! The suede felt very luxurious. Glad you noticed your SAs mistake. Green with envy that your store is just 1 hr away from your home [emoji172]


----------



## Bag_wifey

My first Hermes Kelly...preloved but in great condition [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Picked this up as a special keepsake gift for my son's senior formal (having 3 boys doesn't mean I can't have fun accessory shopping for the senior formal [emoji6] and a special shout out to my fabulous SA that spent a lot of time helping me choose these item). His first H and something he will be able to use for many years to come ~ pocket square and tie


----------



## HiEndGirl

ThingumyPoppy said:


> La Marche de Savana, rose gold enamel bracelet[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521118
> View attachment 3521119
> 
> 
> I know I'm a bit crazy here but I had to buy a cashmere sweater in the same color to match[emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3521120
> 
> 
> Together with Les Leopardes in matching color[emoji56] I really love these prints and have both scarves as well[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, crazy matching everything..[emoji5])



Absolutely L[emoji173]️VE your whole collection and I'm a matchup person too! We are bracelet twins too!! [emoji4]



Luxzenith said:


> Seems like Hermes coming out with more ghw This xmas season..presenting my toolbox 20 rouge tomate in permabrass hardware.. Didn't intend to get it but fell for the colour combo.



Hard to pass on this combo [emoji173]️



Lollipop15 said:


> I just got my first exotic piece, KDT in Rose Sheherazade. [emoji4][emoji178] Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3522330



This Rose [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Serva1 said:


> Congrats on the Neo multicolour boots, I saw them at FSH and they are gorgeous! The suede felt very luxurious. Glad you noticed your SAs mistake. Green with envy that your store is just 1 hr away from your home [emoji172]



Thank you Serva! They're actually calf leather. My SA was able to find me my size so I just need to go back and swap them. An hour is not bad but FSH is 4 hours away [emoji6][emoji16]


----------



## Cygne18

Bag_wifey said:


> My first Hermes Kelly...preloved but in great condition [emoji8][emoji173]️



What a pretty Sellier! Congratulations! What leather is this? It's definitely not box, which is nice to see. I see so many beautiful vintage box Ks and I'm too scared to invest in box.



HiEndGirl said:


> Picked this up as a special keepsake gift for my son's senior formal (having 3 boys doesn't mean I can't have fun accessory shopping for the senior formal [emoji6] and a special shout out to my fabulous SA that spent a lot of time helping me choose these item). His first H and something he will be able to use for many years to come ~ pocket square and tie



He looks great! Perfect choice for the square. The tie options at Hermes are terrific. I'm very partial to the animal-themed ones. This one is very elegant.


----------



## Serva1

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Serva! They're actually calf leather. My SA was able to find me my size so I just need to go back and swap them. An hour is not bad but FSH is 4 hours away [emoji6][emoji16]



Sorry, my mistake, I was going looking at all the Neo boots available at FSH and they even had 2 croc (or alligator) on display! Sadly my right foot is still a bit swollen so no shoe shopping for me this time but perhaps next month [emoji3] I was thinking black calf phw to match my bag, if they are still available...

I'm 3 hrs by plane and 1hr with cab so approximately the same [emoji3]


----------



## San2222

Was able to get this at the mothership! Love my new Kelly and cdc bracelet and ring!!


----------



## Cygne18

San2222 said:


> Was able to get this at the mothership! Love my new Kelly and cdc bracelet and ring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522649
> View attachment 3522647



Congratulations! They all look wonderful on you. especially the CDC bracelet. Loving your B too! Please, if you have time, tell us more about your visit in the Paris thread! I love these success stories.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

San2222 said:


> Was able to get this at the mothership! Love my new Kelly and cdc bracelet and ring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522649
> View attachment 3522647



Your kelly looks beautiful! What color and size is that??


----------



## HiEndGirl

Cygne18 said:


> He looks great! Perfect choice for the square. The tie options at Hermes are terrific. I'm very partial to the animal-themed ones. This one is very elegant.



Thank you! My first time in the tie section ... loved it lol.


----------



## Cygne18

HiEndGirl said:


> Thank you! My first time in the tie section ... loved it lol.



Me too, @HiEndGirl! I went this past weekend to pick up a cute penguin tie for the DH. I usually get side tracked by the jewelry and leather goods sections. It's nice to find suitable and beautifully made gifts for the men in our lives!


----------



## San2222

obsessedwhermes said:


> Your kelly looks beautiful! What color and size is that??


The Kelly bracelet is the mm size in silver.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

San2222 said:


> The Kelly bracelet is the mm size in silver.



I am putting in my dream list [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LuckyBitch

Perli said:


> Already posted this in the KDT clubhouse, and nothing spectacular, but I love my brandnew first (!!!) H leather bracelet!
> View attachment 3520813


Love your leather bracelet. May I ask if that's a Hermès cashmere scarf also shown in the image? It looks great. Thanks.


----------



## adguru

My first Charnière; loving this style! Also bought my patient husband a bow tie for his upcoming birthday.


----------



## renet

HiEndGirl said:


> Picked this up as a special keepsake gift for my son's senior formal (having 3 boys doesn't mean I can't have fun accessory shopping for the senior formal [emoji6] and a special shout out to my fabulous SA that spent a lot of time helping me choose these item). His first H and something he will be able to use for many years to come ~ pocket square and tie
> 
> View attachment 3522592
> 
> View attachment 3522594



They look great on your son! [emoji4]


----------



## Perli

LuckyBitch said:


> Love your leather bracelet. May I ask if that's a Hermès cashmere scarf also shown in the image? It looks great. Thanks.



Hi LB, thank you so much! Wearing my KDT every day. The scarf is not Hermès, it's an italien Brand called Sara Martignoni. Sag it in a shop and immediately fell in love. Have a nicke day!


----------



## Perli

Omg, autocorrection, have a nice day!


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you for letting me share... i got an amaizing bag... it is the sellier Birkin 40. Hunter leather. PH. It is so unique, elegant. It is perfect... i share some pics.[emoji108][emoji120]


----------



## PIPET83

victorialewis said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## chanelkittykat

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share... i got an amaizing bag... it is the sellier Birkin 40. Hunter leather. PH. It is so unique, elegant. It is perfect... i share some pics.[emoji108][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523468
> View attachment 3523469
> View attachment 3523470


Amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## HiEndGirl

renet said:


> They look great on your son! [emoji4]



Thank you Renet [emoji177]


----------



## MegumiX

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share... i got an amaizing bag... it is the sellier Birkin 40. Hunter leather. PH. It is so unique, elegant. It is perfect... i share some pics.[emoji108][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523468
> View attachment 3523469
> View attachment 3523470


This bag is so beautiful and unique. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy


----------



## Scarf and Glove

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share... i got an amaizing bag... it is the sellier Birkin 40. Hunter leather. PH. It is so unique, elegant. It is perfect... i share some pics.[emoji108][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523468
> View attachment 3523469
> View attachment 3523470


Soooo stunning! Congrats!


----------



## cremel

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share... i got an amaizing bag... it is the sellier Birkin 40. Hunter leather. PH. It is so unique, elegant. It is perfect... i share some pics.[emoji108][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523468
> View attachment 3523469
> View attachment 3523470



Oh my!!!! That's one beautiful bag. Extremely elegant ! Congrats!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## chanelprincess

My new to me yesterday, Dallet in colourway casse/gris/sepia.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chanelprincess

Sorry for repeat post, didn't realise it duplicated itself.

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuckyBitch

Perli said:


> Hi LB, thank you so much! Wearing my KDT every day. The scarf is not Hermès, it's an italien Brand called Sara Martignoni. Sag it in a shop and immediately fell in love. Have a nicke day!


Thanks lots for the info. Perli. You have a nice day too.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share... i got an amaizing bag... it is the sellier Birkin 40. Hunter leather. PH. It is so unique, elegant. It is perfect... i share some pics.[emoji108][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523468
> View attachment 3523469
> View attachment 3523470



It's so beautiful! May I ask how you manage to get this bag? I have seen some posts mentioning that this is a limited edition item!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Sharing with you the 2 vintage Kellys I bought in Tokyo from a reseller. 1) dalmation kelly 28 SHW 2) vintage kelly 20 grey veau box leather


----------



## Luxzenith

Luxzenith said:


> Sharing with you the 2 vintage Kellys I bought in Tokyo from a reseller. 1) dalmation kelly 28 SHW 2) vintage kelly 20 grey veau box leather



Sorry the attachment didn't go thru for second one.


----------



## Luxzenith

Luxzenith said:


> Sorry the attachment didn't go thru for second one.


And my lovely SA surprised me when I returned with this lovely rouge casaque Birkin 30 in ghw. Thanks for allowing me to share my joy !


----------



## Sparkledolll

Natalie j said:


> Picked up Multicoloured Neo boots. When I got home I realised my SA got me the wrong size [emoji23][emoji23] Luckily it was raining so I didn't go straight to the cobblers after I left the store. I live an hour away from my H store so I hope they have something nice to show me when I go back in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522538



So I went into my store to exchange the boots for the right size and my SA surprised me with this! C18 box leather in Rouge H [emoji7][emoji7]. He can give me the wrong size any day [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## adguru

HiEndGirl said:


> Picked this up as a special keepsake gift for my son's senior formal (having 3 boys doesn't mean I can't have fun accessory shopping for the senior formal [emoji6] and a special shout out to my fabulous SA that spent a lot of time helping me choose these item). His first H and something he will be able to use for many years to come ~ pocket square and tie
> 
> View attachment 3522592
> 
> View attachment 3522594


What wonderful memories he'll have! I've had "almost" as much fun shopping for my son as I have for my daughter


----------



## chanelbaby26

Natalie j said:


> So I went into my store to exchange the boots for the right size and my SA surprised me with this! C18 box leather in Rouge H [emoji7][emoji7]. He can give me the wrong size any day [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523654


Wow Natalie! Another gorgeous C to ur already beautiful collection. Congrats!!!!


----------



## ehy12

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share... i got an amaizing bag... it is the sellier Birkin 40. Hunter leather. PH. It is so unique, elegant. It is perfect... i share some pics.[emoji108][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523468
> View attachment 3523469
> View attachment 3523470


Stunning!!!!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dessertfirst

Luxzenith said:


> And my lovely SA surprised me when I returned with this lovely rouge casaque Birkin 30 in ghw. Thanks for allowing me to share my joy !


I think this is the perfect birkin


----------



## PIPET83

obsessedwhermes said:


> It's so beautiful! May I ask how you manage to get this bag? I have seen some posts mentioning that this is a limited edition item!!



I dont know really, maybe because in My local store they not have to many clients asking for size 40. And it is more expensive than regular, i love My SA. She always call me  when they receive something in size 40. She always told me she is happy to get something especial because she knows i apreciate the brand and im not a reseller.. maybe luck, maybe law Of attraction, i dont know...i was dreaming on this bag for 6 months. Honestly i can believe i have it. [emoji120]


----------



## Cygne18

Natalie j said:


> So I went into my store to exchange the boots for the right size and my SA surprised me with this! C18 box leather in Rouge H [emoji7][emoji7]. He can give me the wrong size any day [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523654



Heh! I saw your posting the other day on your local H being an hour away. This was worth the  drive back to exchange those boots. Ooh! Gorgeous C.


----------



## MrH

Toodoo arrived and happy day [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Timbalier

fatcat2523 said:


> Somehow none of pictures shown on previous post. Just want to try it again.
> View attachment 3522461
> 
> View attachment 3522462
> 
> View attachment 3522463
> 
> View attachment 3522464



Great Haul!! Love everything you picked! Can you let me know the label info of your cashmere scarf? So pretty!!


----------



## ashlie

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you for letting me share... i got an amaizing bag... it is the sellier Birkin 40. Hunter leather. PH. It is so unique, elegant. It is perfect... i share some pics.[emoji108][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523468
> View attachment 3523469
> View attachment 3523470



I tend not to comment much on this thread but this bag is probably my favorite B I've ever seen....this is probably going to sound very dumb, however, I never knew B's came in sellier....I'm so amazed right now. Haha your bag is breathtaking.


----------



## Serva1

Natalie j said:


> So I went into my store to exchange the boots for the right size and my SA surprised me with this! C18 box leather in Rouge H [emoji7][emoji7]. He can give me the wrong size any day [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523654



This is a stunning bag, I really love rouge H and in box, breathtakingly beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Congrats, your are lucky Natalie even when you are unlucky [emoji3][emoji256]


----------



## Susie Tunes

Natalie j said:


> So I went into my store to exchange the boots for the right size and my SA surprised me with this! C18 box leather in Rouge H [emoji7][emoji7]. He can give me the wrong size any day [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523654



Boxcalf in Rouge H - you lucky thing, congratulations [emoji7]


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Natalie j said:


> So I went into my store to exchange the boots for the right size and my SA surprised me with this! C18 box leather in Rouge H [emoji7][emoji7]. He can give me the wrong size any day [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523654


Just perfection!!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Serva1 said:


> This is a stunning bag, I really love rouge H and in box, breathtakingly beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Congrats, your are lucky Natalie even when you are unlucky [emoji3][emoji256]





Susie Tunes said:


> Boxcalf in Rouge H - you lucky thing, congratulations [emoji7]





Scarf and Glove said:


> Just perfection!!!!!



Thank you so much Ladies! Did not know H were still making Box calf. My lucky day indeed [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ceci

Out-of-the-loop for a while...but super happy to get these new goodies when I stopped by the boutique again!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

This small sale haul [emoji12] the bracelet was really a steal. The scarf and beanies were quite a good deal too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

CrackBerryCream said:


> This small sale haul [emoji12] the bracelet was really a steal. The scarf and beanies were quite a good deal too!
> 
> View attachment 3523925



Great bracelet! Love to see a mod shot.


----------



## chica727

MrH said:


> Toodoo arrived and happy day [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️
> View attachment 3523778
> View attachment 3523779
> View attachment 3523780
> View attachment 3523782


I'd love to get something like this for my hubby. Would it fit a Surface pro and documents?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mp4

MrH said:


> Toodoo arrived and happy day [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️
> View attachment 3523778
> View attachment 3523779
> View attachment 3523780
> View attachment 3523782



Loving this!  Congrats!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Timbalier said:


> Great Haul!! Love everything you picked! Can you let me know the label info of your cashmere scarf? So pretty!!


I don't have the labelbut here is the info from Hermes site
*Unie Brodée Réversible*
Hermes reversible embroidered scarf in rose indigo and grey cashmere, 15.75" x 59"
Color : Indian pink/gray
Ref. H395168T 04


----------



## San2222

CrackBerryCream said:


> This small sale haul [emoji12] the bracelet was really a steal. The scarf and beanies were quite a good deal too!
> 
> View attachment 3523925


OMG that bracelet, how much was it?!


----------



## Timbalier

fatcat2523 said:


> I don't have the labelbut here is the info from Hermes site
> *Unie Brodée Réversible*
> Hermes reversible embroidered scarf in rose indigo and grey cashmere, 15.75" x 59"
> Color : Indian pink/gray
> Ref. H395168T 04



Thank you so much fatcat2523!


----------



## renet

Am in a dilemma. My SA called me yeaterday to tell me new shoes had come into her store and one of the them are Manege, which I [emoji173]️ ! Hence, I went down to try them on. 

Of course, I brought it home with me without second thoughts...and check...

So when I reached home, I saw that the finishes at the Kelly closure was not done properly. 

Usually the same design, color and size will only comes in a pair for each store. Hence, should I return it if there is already no size of mine? Or still keep it?[emoji848]


----------



## TankerToad

Exchange for a perfect pair!


----------



## renet

TankerToad said:


> Exchange for a perfect pair!



Thanks for your reply, TT!  Checked with my SA and this is due to handmade and seemed like all pairs of Manège are having rough finishes at the hardware. The one in her store looks worst than the pair I brought home.  Below is another pair in her store...looks worst than mine. [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## renet

So here are what I brought home yesterday!

Manège



Hinged leather bracelet in Rouge Grenat with RGHW!  Wanted to get my shoes but was also offered this bracelet which I also love!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

renet said:


> So here are what I brought home yesterday!
> 
> Manège
> View attachment 3525239
> 
> 
> Hinged leather bracelet in Rouge Grenat with RGHW!  Wanted to get my shoes but was also offered this bracelet which I also love!
> View attachment 3525241



The shoes and bracelet! So pretty!!


----------



## renet

obsessedwhermes said:


> The shoes and bracelet! So pretty!!



Thank you, Obsessedwhermes! Am absolutely in love with the Manege shoes and the bracelet! [emoji7][emoji13]


----------



## HiEndGirl

renet said:


> So here are what I brought home yesterday!
> 
> Manège
> View attachment 3525239
> 
> 
> Hinged leather bracelet in Rouge Grenat with RGHW!  Wanted to get my shoes but was also offered this bracelet which I also love!
> View attachment 3525241



Love both but the shoes are rather special with the lock


----------



## renet

HiEndGirl said:


> Love both but the shoes are rather special with the lock



Yes, I love the Kelly closure with the shoes. Asked my SA to look out for me and came in yesterday. [emoji5]


----------



## Bag_wifey

Cygne18 said:


> What a pretty Sellier! Congratulations! What leather is this? It's definitely not box, which is nice to see. I see so many beautiful vintage box Ks and I'm too scared to invest in box.
> 
> 
> 
> He looks great! Perfect choice for the square. The tie options at Hermes are terrific. I'm very partial to the animal-themed ones. This one is very elegant.



Thanks...it's PEAU PORC [emoji4]discontinued for the past 10 years from what I've gathered.


----------



## changsu3141

h


----------



## 162.1.1.1

Got this piece of art today


----------



## Love Of My Life

Petit H croc pen holder which I intend to use to hold my lip pencil


----------



## fatcat2523

Not really a purchase...when I visit the store today, my SA has given me this and said early Christmas gift for me, but my mom may like it more...after open the box, it is Grand manege bandanna


----------



## texasgirliegirl

fatcat2523 said:


> Not really a purchase...when I visit the store today, my SA has given me this and said early Christmas gift for me, but my mom may like it more...after open the box, it is Grand manege bandanna
> 
> View attachment 3526199


What a wonderful gift!!


----------



## Serena88

I've visited the new store in Rome today and got a Tyger Tyger 90 silk with a silver scarf ring  
Photos will come tomorrow ) for now this is the color combination from the website!
So happy of the color combination, I thought it was darker but under the lights they are very vibrant!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Serena88 said:


> I've visited the new store in Rome today and got a Tyger Tyger 90 silk with a silver scarf ring
> Photos will come tomorrow ) for now this is the color combination from the website!
> So happy of the color combination, I thought it was darker but under the lights they are very vibrant!
> 
> View attachment 3526229



This is my favorite colorway of Tyger Tyger.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

HiEndGirl said:


> Great bracelet! Love to see a mod shot.



Thank you! Will post one later.



San2222 said:


> OMG that bracelet, how much was it?!



It was 590EUR instead of 3,150EUR... I believe it costs over 4,500$ in the US


----------



## San2222

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! Will post one later.
> 
> 
> 
> It was 590EUR instead of 3,150EUR... I believe it costs over 4,500$ in the US [emoji3]


Where was the sale at? Nowhere near me prob...hehe


----------



## Serena88

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is my favorite colorway of Tyger Tyger.



Here it is unboxed  but I have a yellow-orange light in my daughter's room!


----------



## Cygne18

Serena88 said:


> Here it is unboxed  but I have a yellow-orange light in my daughter's room!
> 
> View attachment 3526504



It's superb, @Serena88! Terrific buy.


----------



## regina_lim82

Surprise b-day pressie from hubs!


----------



## Cygne18

regina_lim82 said:


> Surprise b-day pressie from hubs!
> 
> View attachment 3526524
> View attachment 3526525



Happy Birthday! A Toolbox! It's so cute. Perfect pairing with that twilly.


----------



## HiEndGirl

regina_lim82 said:


> Surprise b-day pressie from hubs!
> 
> View attachment 3526524
> View attachment 3526525



Lovely colour and twilly matches beautifully [emoji7]Congrats!


----------



## fatcat2523

Lindy bicolor


----------



## kathydep

fatcat2523 said:


> Lindy bicolor
> View attachment 3527195
> 
> View attachment 3527196



I'm obsessed with this!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

fatcat2523 said:


> Lindy bicolor
> View attachment 3527195
> 
> View attachment 3527196



This is so pretty.
I'm new here and have been browsing a lot of threads on this forum these days and have learnt a lot! Thank you all. I noticed seldom people posting topics or pics abt lindy, except the thread of "wildlife" Hs. I'm wondering if lindy is not a popular bag among hermes bags. I quite like it though. I even told my SA to keep one for me and I finally got one last month!! This is my first Hermes bag. I didnt love it at first sight but love it more as I carried her.


----------



## Luxzenith

luzdetaiwan said:


> This is so pretty.
> I'm new here and have been browsing a lot of threads on this forum these days and have learnt a lot! Thank you all. I noticed seldom people posting topics or pics abt lindy, except the thread of "wildlife" Hs. I'm wondering if lindy is not a popular bag among hermes bags. I quite like it though. I even told my SA to keep one for me and I finally got one last month!! This is my first Hermes bag. I didnt love it at first sight but love it more as I carried her.
> View attachment 3527477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527478
> 
> View attachment 3527479


nice! what colour is this? in size 26? the newer lindys are coming more and more in GHW/ permabrass.. and what matters most is you like it!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Luxzenith said:


> nice! what colour is this? in size 26? the newer lindys are coming more and more in GHW/ permabrass.. and what matters most is you like it!


Thanks.  The color is S5, Rouge Tomate. And yes, it's 26. Everytime I bought H, I always neglected the color of hardware. If I see designs and colors I love, I always become "blind" to other details. lol


----------



## Kkho

luzdetaiwan said:


> This is so pretty.
> I'm new here and have been browsing a lot of threads on this forum these days and have learnt a lot! Thank you all. I noticed seldom people posting topics or pics abt lindy, except the thread of "wildlife" Hs. I'm wondering if lindy is not a popular bag among hermes bags. I quite like it though. I even told my SA to keep one for me and I finally got one last month!! This is my first Hermes bag. I didnt love it at first sight but love it more as I carried her.
> View attachment 3527477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527478
> 
> View attachment 3527479



This is one of 4 most coveted bags by H. Birkin, Kelly , Constance and lindy. There is a thread dedicated just for the lindy. Pls go look it up. Enjoy your lindy and great score on the lovely bright color.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Kkho said:


> This is one of 4 most coveted bags by H. Birkin, Kelly , Constance and lindy. There is a thread dedicated just for the lindy. Pls go look it up. Enjoy your lindy and great score on the lovely bright color.


Thanks for a reply. I think you are talking abt the thread of "Ode to Lindy," right? Thanks.


----------



## mistikat

luzdetaiwan said:


> This is so pretty.
> I'm new here and have been browsing a lot of threads on this forum these days and have learnt a lot! Thank you all. I noticed seldom people posting topics or pics abt lindy, except the thread of "wildlife" Hs. I'm wondering if lindy is not a popular bag among hermes bags. I quite like it though. I even told my SA to keep one for me and I finally got one last month!! This is my first Hermes bag. I didnt love it at first sight but love it more as I carried her.
> View attachment 3527477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527478
> 
> View attachment 3527479



There is a 259 page thread on the Lindy; lots of photos and info. You can find it here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-lindy.169988/


----------



## Inkbluelover

My only exotic piece rough lizards


----------



## fatcat2523

luzdetaiwan said:


> This is so pretty.
> I'm new here and have been browsing a lot of threads on this forum these days and have learnt a lot! Thank you all. I noticed seldom people posting topics or pics abt lindy, except the thread of "wildlife" Hs. I'm wondering if lindy is not a popular bag among hermes bags. I quite like it though. I even told my SA to keep one for me and I finally got one last month!! This is my first Hermes bag. I didnt love it at first sight but love it more as I carried her.
> View attachment 3527477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527478
> 
> View attachment 3527479


Congrats. I do agree...seems like  Lindy is not as popular in compare to B or K. But this style is so versatile and unique. What color is  yours?


----------



## renet

Inkbluelover said:


> My only exotic piece rough lizards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528211



This looks pretty and doesn't look like lizard skin compared to others. Maybe its the color? [emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3503451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new neutral baby... Trench Birkin 30  ghw .  Thanks for letting me share



It's gorgeous and many congrats!!! This color is on my list for 2017. 

[emoji7][emoji8][emoji7][emoji253]


----------



## Gina123

sbelle said:


> I haven't seen much discussion of the Harnais, so I thought I'd post my recent purchase.  I've seen this bag in etain swift and epsom, but I was holding out for black and am glad I did!  I've included a few pictures to show the bag details.



Congrats! It's a stunning bag!  I like the sophisticated style and striking at the same time. I have yet to see it at my local store.


----------



## Gina123

Inkbluelover said:


> My only exotic piece rough lizards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528211



Love the deep rouge color.


----------



## Gina123

luzdetaiwan said:


> This is so pretty.
> I'm new here and have been browsing a lot of threads on this forum these days and have learnt a lot! Thank you all. I noticed seldom people posting topics or pics abt lindy, except the thread of "wildlife" Hs. I'm wondering if lindy is not a popular bag among hermes bags. I quite like it though. I even told my SA to keep one for me and I finally got one last month!! This is my first Hermes bag. I didnt love it at first sight but love it more as I carried her.
> View attachment 3527477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527478
> 
> View attachment 3527479



Nice pop color! Congrats! [emoji253][emoji173]️


----------



## Gina123

regina_lim82 said:


> Surprise b-day pressie from hubs!
> 
> View attachment 3526524
> View attachment 3526525



Nice surprise bday bag! Happy bday and enjoy! [emoji253]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

mistikat said:


> There is a 259 page thread on the Lindy; lots of photos and info. You can find it here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-lindy.169988/


Thank you for the link. Actually, I have already gone though the recent pages on this thread. However, it is just like what fatcat2523 said, comparing to B or K, lindy seems not that popular. Or maybe just like a tPFer in the begining of that thread said, the price differences between a lindy and kelly bag are small, so people would tend to buy a kelly bag?



fatcat2523 said:


> Congrats. I do agree...seems like  Lindy is not as popular in compare to B or K. But this style is so versatile and unique. What color is  yours?


Thank you. The color is S5, rouge tomate. I'm so in love with the style of lindy. It's so cute! These pics are from a iger I followed. 
The link of her ig is, http://instagram.com/viiiii5









The way she decorates her lindy bags is so cute!


----------



## chanelkittykat

Have had this for a few weeks now but only having the time to post now....


----------



## chanelkittykat

With twillies.....


----------



## CClovesbags

Caught a pony ... And something to keep my neck warm [emoji847]


----------



## LadyCupid

Inkbluelover said:


> My only exotic piece rough lizards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528211


This color looks spectacular in lizard!!


----------



## jkhuu623

noreen_uk said:


> my new   neo boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481940



Hi! Do the boots run TTS? I couldn't find a thread about the neo booties sizing!

TIA!


----------



## ghoztz

HiEndGirl said:


> Picked this up as a special keepsake gift for my son's senior formal (having 3 boys doesn't mean I can't have fun accessory shopping for the senior formal [emoji6] and a special shout out to my fabulous SA that spent a lot of time helping me choose these item). His first H and something he will be able to use for many years to come ~ pocket square and tie
> 
> View attachment 3522592
> 
> View attachment 3522594



That is just amazing!!  Will absolutely do the same thing.  Thanks, HiEndGirl!!


----------



## tabbi001

chanelkittykat said:


> Have had this for a few weeks now but only having the time to post now....



It's such a beautiful birdie!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## CClovesbags

Once you start, you can't stop!
Happy Thanksgiving, everyone [emoji4]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My new bag, I did an unboxing on Insta. Thanks to the best SA.


----------



## LadyCupid

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new bag, I did an unboxing on Insta. Thanks to the best SA.


Is that agate epsom? Congratulations on scoring the C24


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

yodaling1 said:


> Is that agate epsom? Congratulations on scoring the C24


Yes, it is Blue Agate Epsom with a gray interior. Thanks so much!


----------



## LadyCupid

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Yes, it is Blue Agate Epsom with a gray interior. Thanks so much!


That is great. Please show a picture with the flap open if you can with natural lighting. Thank you.


----------



## icyadv

classic gold


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

icyadv said:


> classic gold


Love!


----------



## Nerja

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new bag, I did an unboxing on Insta. Thanks to the best SA.


Beautiful Constance that is just stunning!  Blue Agate is gorgeous!   Enjoy your blue beauty!


----------



## Nerja

chanelkittykat said:


> Have had this for a few weeks now but only having the time to post now....


Your red birdie is GORGEOUS!  Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## renet

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new bag, I did an unboxing on Insta. Thanks to the best SA.


Blue Agate is a lovely bleu. Congratulations!



icyadv said:


> classic gold


Love all the Constance pictures!  Love the ernamel buckle especially. Did you get them all?


----------



## littleclouds

My first Lindy26 paired with a Fendi charm [emoji176] Yet to get a twilly for it


----------



## sleepykitten

My Hawaii finds! Mahalo[emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## tabbi001

icyadv said:


> classic gold


Wow did you get everything in the picture???


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Nerja said:


> Beautiful Constance that is just stunning!  Blue Agate is gorgeous!   Enjoy your blue beauty!





renet said:


> Blue Agate is a lovely bleu. Congratulations!
> 
> 
> Love all the Constance pictures!  Love the ernamel buckle especially. Did you get them all?



Thanks so much lovely ladies.


----------



## chanelkittykat

tabbi001 said:


> It's such a beautiful birdie!!! Congrats!!!


Thank you! x


----------



## chanelkittykat

LadyWhoShops said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thank you! x


----------



## chanelkittykat

Nerja said:


> Your red birdie is GORGEOUS!  Congratulations and enjoy!


Thank you! The colour is brighter than my other bags so slowly getting used to it! x


----------



## HiEndGirl

fatcat2523 said:


> Lindy bicolor
> View attachment 3527195
> 
> View attachment 3527196





luzdetaiwan said:


> This is so pretty.
> I'm new here and have been browsing a lot of threads on this forum these days and have learnt a lot! Thank you all. I noticed seldom people posting topics or pics abt lindy, except the thread of "wildlife" Hs. I'm wondering if lindy is not a popular bag among hermes bags. I quite like it though. I even told my SA to keep one for me and I finally got one last month!! This is my first Hermes bag. I didnt love it at first sight but love it more as I carried her.
> View attachment 3527477
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527478
> 
> View attachment 3527479





littleclouds said:


> View attachment 3530030
> 
> My first Lindy26 paired with a Fendi charm [emoji176] Yet to get a twilly for it



Love seeing the Lindy bags!! The are so special. [emoji173]️ I was offered a Lindy when I got my Picotin but it wasn't the right fit for me at the time. Maybe one day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HiEndGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new bag, I did an unboxing on Insta. Thanks to the best SA.



I love this H blue [emoji170]. My fav [emoji170]. Congrats on a lovely bag!



icyadv said:


> classic gold



Fabulous selection you have there! I love the constance family [emoji7]



sleepykitten said:


> My Hawaii finds! Mahalo[emoji259][emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530055
> 
> View attachment 3530056
> 
> View attachment 3530057



Great collection from you're trip. My kind of holiday! I've seen a few tpf post from Hawaii with great finds. Must be the place to go...maybe my next vacation stop [emoji848]


----------



## sleepykitten

HiEndGirl said:


> I love this H blue [emoji170]. My fav [emoji170]. Congrats on a lovely bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous selection you have there! I love the constance family [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Great collection from you're trip. My kind of holiday! I've seen a few tpf post from Hawaii with great finds. Must be the place to go...maybe my next vacation stop [emoji848]



My kind of holiday too  Honolulu is definitely the place to go, I always manage to find something awesome here!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

I just got the Brides de Gala Special edition "Heart Scarf. The heart shaped box is so cute.


----------



## littleming

Gloomy day. But my sweet SA made it all better. Presenting my DH's bleu nuit shark Bolide. Sorry about the lighting... it has been a very gloomy day.


----------



## renet

littleming said:


> View attachment 3530406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloomy day. But my sweet SA made it all better. Presenting my DH's bleu nuit shark Bolide. Sorry about the lighting... it has been a very gloomy day.



Nice shark Bolide!  Never seen one IRL in my local store. What size does it come in?
Hope your day has been getting better and better.  [emoji482] [emoji253]


----------



## chica727

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I just got the Brides de Gala Special edition "Heart Scarf. The heart shaped box is so cute.


I saw that the other day. Such a whimsical design. So unexpected of Hermes.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## littleming

renet said:


> Nice shark Bolide!  Never seen one IRL in my local store. What size does it come in?
> Hope your day has been getting better and better.  [emoji482] [emoji253]


Thanks Renet!
It is a 45. I think that's the only size it comes in. It has been so many months since my SA told us about this bag, we thought we would never see it IRL. But we should have known, anything H requires a lot of patience.


----------



## ayc

icyadv said:


> classic gold



OMG!  in C heaven!! congrats!!


----------



## ayc

sleepykitten said:


> My Hawaii finds! Mahalo[emoji259][emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530055
> 
> View attachment 3530056
> 
> View attachment 3530057


wow, so lucky!  congrats!!


----------



## imagineme

chanelkittykat said:


> View attachment 3528959
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With twillies.....


Simply Devine!


----------



## imagineme

Sorry
Divine- couldn't see what I typed


----------



## moonstone

icyadv said:


> classic gold



So beautiful.  So many Constance bags at once!


----------



## Luvbolide

littleming said:


> View attachment 3530406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloomy day. But my sweet SA made it all better. Presenting my DH's bleu nuit shark Bolide. Sorry about the lighting... it has been a very gloomy day.




Love seeing a pic of this bag - I loved it the first time I saw it in an early press day photo.  Something about it totally charms me.  You and your DH are lucky to have it - I hope you/he enjoy carrying it.  Congrats!


----------



## littleming

Luvbolide said:


> Love seeing a pic of this bag - I loved it the first time I saw it in an early press day photo.  Something about it totally charms me.  You and your DH are lucky to have it - I hope you/he enjoy carrying it.  Congrats!


Thank you Luvbolide.
We are very lucky. I agree with you, I too fell in love with it the first time I saw it in the press photo. There is something whimsical about this bag (though it's a shark...). I think I am more in love with this bag than my DH!


----------



## cjwang

My dh just came home and surprised me with this beauty! b35 togo phw gris mouette and some sort of blue interior


----------



## cjwang

cjwang said:


> View attachment 3530964
> View attachment 3530967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dh just came home and surprised me with this beauty! b35 togo phw gris mouette and some sort of blue interior


 
the interior is bleu agate!


----------



## tramcaro

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My new bag, I did an unboxing on Insta. Thanks to the best SA.



Congrats on the new lovely Constance!  We're twins on the shoes!


----------



## H. for H.

A little something red for the holidays, Printemps Ete 69 Automne Hiver 70 twilly


----------



## EmileH

H. for H. said:


> A little something red for the holidays, Printemps Ete 69 Automne Hiver 70 twilly



Hi! Twins. This color is beautiful.


----------



## renet

This is so nice! [emoji106] 



H. for H. said:


> A little something red for the holidays, Printemps Ete 69 Automne Hiver 70 twilly





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! Twins. This color is beautiful.


----------



## Nui

Manage to get this bracelet from my local store.


----------



## H. for H.

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! Twins. This color is beautiful.


Thanks...happy to be your twin!   


renet said:


> This is so nice! [emoji106]


Thank you!  

I'm on a twilly ban because I don't actually use them, but couldn't resist this design, reminds me of a fashion illustration class I took in college.


----------



## ayc

cjwang said:


> View attachment 3530964
> View attachment 3530967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dh just came home and surprised me with this beauty! b35 togo phw gris mouette and some sort of blue interior


omg... special order?? 
congrats!!


----------



## ka3na20

Sharing my jige and cdc in blue agate that I recently scored from Paris. [emoji8]


----------



## H. for H.

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3531270
> 
> 
> Sharing my jige and cdc in blue agate that I recently scored from Paris. [emoji8]


Very pretty!  Blue agate is a beautiful color especially in swift.


----------



## Sienna220

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3531270
> 
> 
> Sharing my jige and cdc in blue agate that I recently scored from Paris. [emoji8]


Divine !


----------



## Sienna220

cjwang said:


> View attachment 3530964
> View attachment 3530967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dh just came home and surprised me with this beauty! b35 togo phw gris mouette and some sort of blue interior


What a wonderful surprise !  so lucky ! !


----------



## EmileH

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3531270
> 
> 
> Sharing my jige and cdc in blue agate that I recently scored from Paris. [emoji8]



Congratulations. It's gorgeous.


----------



## xxDxx

Love this color combination [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xxDxx said:


> Love this color combination [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531379



Agreed! This twilly color combo is so amazing and fun ~ congrats!!! 

Also, do you have the CW number from the tag?


----------



## Sterre

xxDxx said:


> Love this color combination [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531379



Wow love this!! If it's not too much trouble I would love to know the code (and colour code) as well [emoji4]


----------



## xxDxx

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed! This twilly color combo is so amazing and fun ~ congrats!!!
> 
> Also, do you have the CW number from the tag?





Sterre said:


> Wow love this!! If it's not too much trouble I would love to know the code (and colour code) as well [emoji4]



Thank you so much ladies [emoji8] Sure


----------



## LadyCupid

cjwang said:


> View attachment 3530964
> View attachment 3530967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dh just came home and surprised me with this beauty! b35 togo phw gris mouette and some sort of blue interior


Is that a special ordered bag? Congratulations!! Lucky lucky lady.


----------



## LadyCupid

sleepykitten said:


> My Hawaii finds! Mahalo[emoji259][emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530055
> 
> View attachment 3530056
> 
> View attachment 3530057


How lucky! Your calvi has a different interior too. Very special. 

Everyone is scoring pretty stuff. Love seeing all of them.


----------



## cjwang

ayc said:


> omg... special order??
> congrats!!


It's actually not a special order, no horseshoe stamp. But my SA put it aside for my dh because he knew I would love the two tone.


----------



## ayc

cjwang said:


> It's actually not a special order, no horseshoe stamp. But my SA put it aside for my dh because he knew I would love the two tone.


you are so lucky!  it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Lilian Hui

I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!


----------



## Sienna220

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!


Ooh LA LA  so lovely


----------



## Serva1

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!



This is a beautiful blue birdie [emoji170] Congrats!!!  So nice to see a new blue ostrich colour, love it [emoji7]


----------



## renet

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!



Oh it is so gorgeous!  Congratulations! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tatacrazy

xxDxx said:


> Love this color combination [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531379



Beautiful color!!! Love it


----------



## chica727

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!


She is a beauty. I havent seen Ostrich in a long time. Are they easier to get now? Or would it be SO only?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lilian Hui

Thank you guys!!! It looked so dark in the store but once she got some sun it was magical... 


chica727 said:


> She is a beauty. I havent seen Ostrich in a long time. Are they easier to get now? Or would it be SO only?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you! I've been on the hunt for an Ostrich for a little over a year now, never had anything come up. So I placed a special order just last week and then this one randomly popped up, SA in Vegas said their store hasn't gotten any in a while so of course I had to bring it home   will be getting the gris agate this time next year.....


----------



## LovetheLux

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!


Congratulations, she is absolutely stunning!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xxDxx said:


> Thank you so much ladies [emoji8] Sure
> 
> View attachment 3531550



Thanks for the great pic of your twilly label, so helpful!! 



Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!



*lilian*, clearly a gorgeous birdie and a beautiful color!! Major congrats, your new B is  amazing.


----------



## Kkho

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!



This is a stunner! Lovely lovely lovely!! Congratulations!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

tramcaro said:


> Congrats on the new lovely Constance!  We're twins on the shoes!


Thanks! The shoes are so comfy, right!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!


So beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

chica727 said:


> She is a beauty. I havent seen Ostrich in a long time. Are they easier to get now? Or would it be SO only?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Ostrich is back in production and can be ordered by the store. Or as my SAs say, they are "in the collection".


----------



## MSO13

chica727 said:


> She is a beauty. I havent seen Ostrich in a long time. Are they easier to get now? Or would it be SO only?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app



My boutique has had a few colors in size 30 in the last month or so. I saw another client of my SA choosing between Gris Agate and Terre Cuite, i preferred the gray but she chose the Terre. I'm not an ostrich fan but they were gorgeous.


----------



## tashy_y

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi there, I bought this very simple piece a little while ago and wasn't going to post it to TPF but it's proven to be quite useful.
> The Bazar pouch PM size in Bleu Nuit Togo with PHW.
> It works as a daytime clutch that holds the essentials or inside a bag as a catch-all for various bits and pieces. I've already asked my SA to track down another one in the new A/W colours (because the H trip never ends  )
> 
> View attachment 3449138



Hi Susie,

 I am consider to get this pouch.. may I know what can this pouch fit? what is the exact size of it?  It is only one big pocket, correct? there is no other pocket on the front, right? Thanks!


----------



## drpn21

Just bought this new style bracelet- mini dog clous. The smallest size fits perfectly on my narrow wrist. This is rouge tomate


----------



## sammix3

drpn21 said:


> Just bought this new style bracelet- mini dog clous. The smallest size fits perfectly on my narrow wrist. This is rouge tomate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532437



Ooh can you share more pics?  I have a tiny wrist so CDC is too big on me


----------



## drpn21

sammix3 said:


> Ooh can you share more pics?  I have a tiny wrist so CDC is too big on me



Sure, I will post more pics for you tomorrow Sammix.


----------



## LadyCupid

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!



The fur matches the ostrich nicely! Such a stunning piece. Which blue is it may I ask? 



drpn21 said:


> Just bought this new style bracelet- mini dog clous. The smallest size fits perfectly on my narrow wrist. This is rouge tomate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532437


This bracelet is quite chic. Thank you for showing. First time I have seen it.


----------



## perlerare

Can't resist to post my last buy....
Olympe multicolor sandals.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

drpn21 said:


> Just bought this new style bracelet- mini dog clous. The smallest size fits perfectly on my narrow wrist. This is rouge tomate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532437



I love it!!


----------



## Luv n bags

sammix3 said:


> Ooh can you share more pics?  I have a tiny wrist so CDC is too big on me



I have tiny wrists, too.  Hopefully, this bracelet will be the answer to the tiny wrist problem!


----------



## PIPET83

I had the chance to get a Evelyn sellier.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 and a cabacity 45 Rouge H.


----------



## Gina123

chanelkittykat said:


> Have had this for a few weeks now but only having the time to post now....



Your birdie is gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Many congrats!


----------



## Gina123

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3531270
> 
> 
> Sharing my jige and cdc in blue agate that I recently scored from Paris. [emoji8]



Congrats! I love this color and I was in Paris couple of weeks ago and bought Constance wallet in Blue Agate. 

Enjoy! [emoji7][emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## Gina123

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!



Gorgeous birdie, many congrats!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Susie Tunes

tashy_y said:


> Hi Susie,
> 
> I am consider to get this pouch.. may I know what can this pouch fit? what is the exact size of it?  It is only one big pocket, correct? there is no other pocket on the front, right? Thanks!



Hi Tashy, 

The Bazar PM is 26.5 x 19cm and there are no interior pockets. It can take a small slim wallet, coin purse, key holder, phone, a pair of sun glasses and even a very compact umbrella. It's packed with all of that. 
I use the separate coin pouch from the Dogon combined as my wallet in this piece, the Bastia coin purse and the Dogon cles. My phone is the old iPhone5.
I just got a second Bazar in Trench because it's such a handy piece.
Hope that helps [emoji4]


----------



## Emerson

Thank you for sharing the photos! The sellier Evelyn is so slick!! Is it the normal size in 29? 



PIPET83 said:


> I had the chance to get a Evelyn sellier..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532799
> View attachment 3532800
> View attachment 3532801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a cabacity 45 Rouge H.


----------



## Luxzenith

Experimenting Wearing my latest 140x 140 silk scarf as a long top. So sorry I always dun remember the name of my scarves


----------



## perlerare

PIPET83 said:


> I had the chance to get a Evelyn sellier..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532799
> View attachment 3532800
> View attachment 3532801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a cabacity 45 Rouge H.



WOW !

Two beautiful bags !!!


----------



## EmileH

PIPET83 said:


> I had the chance to get a Evelyn sellier..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532799
> View attachment 3532800
> View attachment 3532801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a cabacity 45 Rouge H.



These are both incredible bags. Enjoy!


----------



## dessertfirst

drpn21 said:


> Just bought this new style bracelet- mini dog clous. The smallest size fits perfectly on my narrow wrist. This is rouge tomate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532437


Love this bracelet.  Looks terrific on you.


----------



## drpn21

yodaling1 said:


> The fur matches the ostrich nicely! Such a stunning piece. Which blue is it may I ask?
> 
> 
> This bracelet is quite chic. Thank you for showing. First time I have seen it.





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love it!!





tigertrixie said:


> I have tiny wrists, too.  Hopefully, this bracelet will be the answer to the tiny wrist problem!





dessertfirst said:


> Love this bracelet.  Looks terrific on you.



Thankyou all. Tigertrixie- I think this is definitely the answer to the small wrist problem! 

I bought this at fsh at the weekend and previously had bought it in gold. I will post pics of both when I get home tonight.


----------



## chanelkittykat

Gina123 said:


> Your birdie is gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Many congrats!


Thank you! x


----------



## chanelkittykat

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!


Congratulations on such a beautiful bag! The colour is amazing. Wear her in good health!


----------



## chanelkittykat

imagineme said:


> Sorry
> Divine- couldn't see what I typed


Thank you! x


----------



## rrz6698

perlerare said:


> Can't resist to post my last buy....
> Olympe multicolor sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3532564


So cute!


----------



## rrz6698

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!


Beautiful!


----------



## rrz6698

cjwang said:


> View attachment 3530964
> View attachment 3530967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dh just came home and surprised me with this beauty! b35 togo phw gris mouette and some sort of blue interior


Wow....nice surprise!  Gorgeous bag, and I love the color!


----------



## rrz6698

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3531270
> 
> 
> Sharing my jige and cdc in blue agate that I recently scored from Paris. [emoji8]


Totally LOVE!  ❤️


----------



## ka3na20

From what I know, cdcs in size xs are hard to find (visited 6 Hermes store during my europe trip and no xs cdc) so when my SA informed me that there is two available in my home store I went immediately and end up buying this cdc in blue paon phw size xs.


----------



## danny123

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!


so stunning


----------



## LadyCupid

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3533342
> 
> 
> From what I know, cdcs in size xs are hard to find (visited 6 Hermes store during my europe trip and no xs cdc) so when my SA informed me that there is two available in my home store I went immediately and end up buying this cdc in blue paon phw size xs.


Congratulations!


----------



## drpn21

Another of my recent purchases - ombré charniere in rose gold

And for those who asked- this is what the new mini dog clous ronds bracelet looks like.


----------



## BellaCC

Went to Hermes today to get my Mom a Birthday gift. I got her the Brides de Gala hinged bracelet, the photo is from the website because hers is already wrapped. And then I finally gave in and bought myself the shawl I have been drooling over for months!


----------



## atelierforward

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3533342
> 
> 
> From what I know, cdcs in size xs are hard to find (visited 6 Hermes store during my europe trip and no xs cdc) so when my SA informed me that there is two available in my home store I went immediately and end up buying this cdc in blue paon phw size xs.


What a beauty!! Congrats on your find.


----------



## Serena88

Hi everyone!! 
I found this limited edition Equateur Tattoo strap for my Apple Watch here in Milan yesterday!!
I was the first in Italy to buy it, and thanks to the unusual situation (all the SAs didn't know how it was in person) we spent some time together and I met all the local associates one by one XD they took some photos of me unboxing it but I just have my own photo took while my dear SA Mayumi was calling the others to see! In fact look at my excitement in the mirror ahah!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Serena88 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I found this limited edition Equateur Tattoo strap for my Apple Watch here in Milan yesterday!!
> I was the first in Italy to buy it, and thanks to the unusual situation (all the SAs didn't know how it was in person) we spent some time together and I met all the local associates one by one XD they took some photos of me unboxing it but I just have my own photo took while my dear SA Mayumi was calling the others to see! In fact look at my excitement in the mirror ahah!
> View attachment 3534178
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534168
> 
> View attachment 3534172
> 
> View attachment 3534174
> 
> View attachment 3534175
> View attachment 3534176
> 
> View attachment 3534177



This is really pretty!


----------



## birkin10600

Bleu Hydra Kelly 28 ghw in evercolour leather.


----------



## Sappho

birkin10600 said:


> Bleu Hydra Kelly 28 ghw in evercolour leather.



Absolutely gorgeous color!! Congrats!


----------



## Luv n bags

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3533342
> 
> 
> From what I know, cdcs in size xs are hard to find (visited 6 Hermes store during my europe trip and no xs cdc) so when my SA informed me that there is two available in my home store I went immediately and end up buying this cdc in blue paon phw size xs.



Beautiful! When I went into my local H store, the SA let me try on a special order xs.  It did fit a lot better.


----------



## Sparkledolll

birkin10600 said:


> Bleu Hydra Kelly 28 ghw in evercolour leather.



One of my dream combo! Congrats dear, sooo amazing [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## DreamingPink

Serena88 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I found this limited edition Equateur Tattoo strap for my Apple Watch here in Milan yesterday!!
> I was the first in Italy to buy it, and thanks to the unusual situation (all the SAs didn't know how it was in person) we spent some time together and I met all the local associates one by one XD they took some photos of me unboxing it but I just have my own photo took while my dear SA Mayumi was calling the others to see! In fact look at my excitement in the mirror ahah!
> View attachment 3534178
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534168
> 
> View attachment 3534172
> 
> View attachment 3534174
> 
> View attachment 3534175
> View attachment 3534176
> 
> View attachment 3534177


this is drop dead gorgeous!! May I ask if it's 38 or 42mm?


----------



## princessmaggie

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3533491
> View attachment 3533492
> 
> 
> Another of my recent purchases - ombré charniere in rose gold
> 
> And for those who asked- this is what the new mini dog clous ronds bracelet looks like.



Hello! May I ask if you're in the US or somewhere else? I've been wishing for the Rose gold lizard charniere but my SA here in the US told me it only comes in ghw or shw. I think it's beautiful so appreciate any insight!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Serena88 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I found this limited edition Equateur Tattoo strap for my Apple Watch here in Milan yesterday!!
> I was the first in Italy to buy it, and thanks to the unusual situation (all the SAs didn't know how it was in person) we spent some time together and I met all the local associates one by one XD they took some photos of me unboxing it but I just have my own photo took while my dear SA Mayumi was calling the others to see! In fact look at my excitement in the mirror ahah!
> View attachment 3534178
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534168
> 
> View attachment 3534172
> 
> View attachment 3534174
> 
> View attachment 3534175
> View attachment 3534176
> 
> View attachment 3534177



A hundred million LIKES!!


----------



## hclubfan

birkin10600 said:


> Bleu Hydra Kelly 28 ghw in evercolour leather.


Gorgeous!!!  I have a 32 cm blue hydra kelly with phw...very close!


----------



## hclubfan

Serena88 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I found this limited edition Equateur Tattoo strap for my Apple Watch here in Milan yesterday!!
> I was the first in Italy to buy it, and thanks to the unusual situation (all the SAs didn't know how it was in person) we spent some time together and I met all the local associates one by one XD they took some photos of me unboxing it but I just have my own photo took while my dear SA Mayumi was calling the others to see! In fact look at my excitement in the mirror ahah!
> View attachment 3534178
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534168
> 
> View attachment 3534172
> 
> View attachment 3534174
> 
> View attachment 3534175
> View attachment 3534176
> 
> View attachment 3534177


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Real Authentication

Twilly [emoji178]


----------



## CClovesbags

My reindeer just came to the store


----------



## drpn21

princessmaggie said:


> Hello! May I ask if you're in the US or somewhere else? I've been wishing for the Rose gold lizard charniere but my SA here in the US told me it only comes in ghw or shw. I think it's beautiful so appreciate any insight!



Hi princess Maggie 

I too had only seen ghw and shw in London but I was in fsh Paris last weekend and they had them in rose gold as well. I had previously bought the gold but couldn't resist the rose gold. They had about 5 of the narrow ones in stock in rosegold pm size. They also had the wider version in rosegold but only in medium. Hope that helps!


----------



## princessmaggie

drpn21 said:


> Hi princess Maggie
> 
> I too had only seen ghw and shw in London but I was in fsh Paris last weekend and they had them in rose gold as well. I had previously bought the gold but couldn't resist the rose gold. They had about 5 of the narrow ones in stock in rosegold pm size. They also had the wider version in rosegold but only in medium. Hope that helps!


Certainly does! Thank you so much! Yet another reason to go to Paris!!!


----------



## princessmaggie

drpn21 said:


> Hi princess Maggie
> 
> I too had only seen ghw and shw in London but I was in fsh Paris last weekend and they had them in rose gold as well. I had previously bought the gold but couldn't resist the rose gold. They had about 5 of the narrow ones in stock in rosegold pm size. They also had the wider version in rosegold but only in medium. Hope that helps!


& I should add-I wouldn't be able to resist either-she's beautiful-congrats!


----------



## Sappho

CClovesbags said:


> My reindeer just came to the store
> 
> View attachment 3534361
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534362



Isn't he just darling!!!


----------



## Serena88

MiniNavy said:


> this is drop dead gorgeous!! May I ask if it's 38 or 42mm?


38 mm! I'm really planning to get the 2nd generation too because I really use it a lot and would love to have the Hermes Sport band too  I'd use it in the swimming pool! Let's see...  hihi


----------



## LadyCupid

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3533659
> View attachment 3533660
> 
> 
> Went to Hermes today to get my Mom a Birthday gift. I got her the Brides de Gala hinged bracelet, the photo is from the website because hers is already wrapped. And then I finally gave in and bought myself the shawl I have been drooling over for months!


Congratulations! You will enjoy the shawl. It is such a beauty.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lilian Hui said:


> I just got my first Ostrich! I did an order for a B30 in Gris Agate with silver hw last week but one came in and my SA called me... I couldn't pass it up!!! Here she is!


Stunning !! Love that blue.  Congrats.


----------



## doves75

Hello Fellow TPFers, 
It's been a while since I posted about my H purchase. 
I'd like to share this small unexpected purchase. [emoji16][emoji170][emoji16]


----------



## Sclim1

Just got an unexpected call from my SA today... happy to share the good news with fellow TPFers here! My early Xmas-anniversary present.... my 1st Birkin 30 in Blue Agate Phw Epsom leather!


----------



## renet

Sclim1 said:


> Just got an unexpected call from my SA today... happy to share the good news with fellow TPFers here! My early Xmas-anniversary present.... my 1st Birkin 30 in Blue Agate Phw Epsom leather!



Gorgeous blue! Congratulations!


----------



## chanelkittykat

Sclim1 said:


> Just got an unexpected call from my SA today... happy to share the good news with fellow TPFers here! My early Xmas-anniversary present.... my 1st Birkin 30 in Blue Agate Phw Epsom leather!


Beautiful!


----------



## Sclim1

Thanks renet and chanelkittykat! I dressed her up with one of my fav Twilly designs...


----------



## ayc

Sclim1 said:


> Just got an unexpected call from my SA today... happy to share the good news with fellow TPFers here! My early Xmas-anniversary present.... my 1st Birkin 30 in Blue Agate Phw Epsom leather!


wow! congrats!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I should have been Christmas shopping for presents and then this happened. The rodeo is bi colour so technically 2 for 1 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Cygne18

Sclim1 said:


> Just got an unexpected call from my SA today... happy to share the good news with fellow TPFers here! My early Xmas-anniversary present.... my 1st Birkin 30 in Blue Agate Phw Epsom leather!



So beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Cygne18

Natalie j said:


> I should have been Christmas shopping for presents and then this happened. The rodeo is bi colour so technically 2 for 1 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534985
> View attachment 3534986



Love it! The new Rodeo is wonderful. So cute.


----------



## saatchilibra

Not supposed to buy anymore [emoji521] bags this year but how could I resist this cute TPM evelyn in Blue Agate with cuivre colored strap?! Happy me [emoji521][emoji173]️[emoji521]


----------



## AAC1974

Bought a massai - my first Hermes purchase. It arrives today and I can't wait.


----------



## DreamingPink

Serena88 said:


> 38 mm! I'm really planning to get the 2nd generation too because I really use it a lot and would love to have the Hermes Sport band too  I'd use it in the swimming pool! Let's see...  hihi



You should! My husband got the series 2 and loves it! I think I will get the watch if I can find this band [emoji38]


----------



## hclubfan

Sclim1 said:


> Just got an unexpected call from my SA today... happy to share the good news with fellow TPFers here! My early Xmas-anniversary present.... my 1st Birkin 30 in Blue Agate Phw Epsom leather!


Such a gorgeous blue!!  Enjoy your 1st birkin, and happy anniversary and Merry Christmas!


----------



## hclubfan

AAC1974 said:


> Bought a massai - my first Hermes purchase. It arrives today and I can't wait.


Love the Massai design....what color did you get?!


----------



## Perli

saatchilibra said:


> View attachment 3534998
> 
> Not supposed to buy anymore [emoji521] bags this year but how could I resist this cute TPM evelyn in Blue Agate with cuivre colored strap?! Happy me [emoji521][emoji173]️[emoji521]



Such a cute little bag, congrats! It's on my wishlist!


----------



## birkin10600

Sappho said:


> Absolutely gorgeous color!! Congrats!


Thank you dear! [emoji173] 


Natalie j said:


> One of my dream combo! Congrats dear, sooo amazing [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Goodluck sweetie! Hoping you will get your dream BH bag soon.[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous!!!  I have a 32 cm blue hydra kelly with phw...very close!


Thank you! It's her bigger sister! They are stunning! Aren't they? [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## chica727

Perli said:


> Such a cute little bag, congrats! It's on my wishlist!


OMG. I said the same thing and got the TPM twin today. [emoji33] [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## renet

Natalie j said:


> I should have been Christmas shopping for presents and then this happened. The rodeo is bi colour so technically 2 for 1 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534985
> View attachment 3534986



I love the bi-color rodeo so much!  [emoji173]️ 
Just curious are they same price as normal rodeo?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Natalie j said:


> I should have been Christmas shopping for presents and then this happened. The rodeo is bi colour so technically 2 for 1 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534985
> View attachment 3534986


Ok you get the best stuff!!! Love your haul!!! Love the new rodeo and ummmmm....
Is that twilly a new one for Spring 17???? never seen that pink design


----------



## EmileH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok you get the best stuff!!! Love your haul!!! Love the new rodeo and ummmmm....
> Is that twilly a new one for Spring 17???? never seen that pink design



You have a good eye! That looks like a Tapis persans twilly! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LadyCupid

Sclim1 said:


> Thanks renet and chanelkittykat! I dressed her up with one of my fav Twilly designs...


This Dans Un Jardin twilly is a perfection on the blue agate!! Love this design very much.



Natalie j said:


> I should have been Christmas shopping for presents and then this happened. The rodeo is bi colour so technically 2 for 1 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534985
> View attachment 3534986


You are on a roll!! You have the best haul! You have such a great SA that saves all the best for you and give you first dibs on everything. Would you mind posting the other side of the twilly and also the gris perle horseshoe when you have time please? Hopefully during natural daylight if possible? Thank you in advance. 



saatchilibra said:


> View attachment 3534998
> 
> Not supposed to buy anymore [emoji521] bags this year but how could I resist this cute TPM evelyn in Blue Agate with cuivre colored strap?! Happy me [emoji521][emoji173]️[emoji521]


Congratulations. So hard to ban oneself when H makes beautiful things.


----------



## MommyDaze

AAC1974 said:


> Bought a massai - my first Hermes purchase. It arrives today and I can't wait.


Congrats, I love my Massai!


----------



## Lollipop15

Sclim1 said:


> Thanks renet and chanelkittykat! I dressed her up with one of my fav Twilly designs...


Congrats on your pretty B! Love the twilly too 



Natalie j said:


> I should have been Christmas shopping for presents and then this happened. The rodeo is bi colour so technically 2 for 1 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji85][emoji85]


Congrats! Love everything you got


----------



## Nerja

Sclim1 said:


> Just got an unexpected call from my SA today... happy to share the good news with fellow TPFers here! My early Xmas-anniversary present.... my 1st Birkin 30 in Blue Agate Phw Epsom leather!


Beautiful blue!  Stunning in Epsom!  Enjoy!


----------



## saatchilibra

Perli said:


> Such a cute little bag, congrats! It's on my wishlist!


when my SA sent me the photo of this cutie I couldn't resist! And I was in a different country too.. lol definitely ban island till next year.. good thing it's already December


----------



## saatchilibra

chica727 said:


> OMG. I said the same thing and got the TPM twin today. [emoji33] [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


yay we're bag twins!! Can't wait to use it! blue agate with the cuivre strap is a pretty combo.  plan to use the same strap on my elly too.. hope it goes well with it!


----------



## saatchilibra

Perli said:


> Such a cute little bag, congrats! It's on my wishlist!


than you  not a fan of the evelyn but the TPM size.. just perfect for everyday errands!


----------



## chica727

saatchilibra said:


> yay we're bag twins!! Can't wait to use it! blue agate with the cuivre strap is a pretty combo.  plan to use the same strap on my elly too.. hope it goes well with it!


@saatchilibra: at first, I wasn't sure of the bleu agate color. I was really hoping for the amazone strap from previous seasons (contrast colored piping stripes along the edges). My SA convinced me otherwise. I am so glad she did. I can't wait to wear it. I will post a modelling picture soon. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sparkledolll

renet said:


> I love the bi-color rodeo so much!  [emoji173]️
> Just curious are they same price as normal rodeo?



Thanks! Yes same price, €310. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok you get the best stuff!!! Love your haul!!! Love the new rodeo and ummmmm....
> Is that twilly a new one for Spring 17???? never seen that pink design



Thanks babe! I always seem to accidentally pop by when they just had a delivery lol.. Yep new SS17 twilly. My SA knows I have a weakness for pink so he had to show me. [emoji8][emoji8]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> You have a good eye! That looks like a Tapis persans twilly! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



It is, You know everything PBP! Isn't it so exciting to see new stuff coming in? [emoji16]



yodaling1 said:


> This Dans Un Jardin twilly is a perfection on the blue agate!! Love this design very much.
> 
> 
> You are on a roll!! You have the best haul! You have such a great SA that saves all the best for you and give you first dibs on everything. Would you mind posting the other side of the twilly and also the gris perle horseshoe when you have time please? Hopefully during natural daylight if possible? Thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> Congratulations. So hard to ban oneself when H makes beautiful things.



Here you go dear. It's dark and cold where I am even at 9am!


----------



## renet

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! Yes same price, €310.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks babe! I always seem to accidentally pop by when they just had a delivery lol.. Yep new SS17 twilly. My SA knows I have a weakness for pink so he had to show me. [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> It is, You know everything PBP! Isn't it so exciting to see new stuff coming in? [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go dear. It's dark and cold where I am even at 9am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535769
> View attachment 3535770



Thanks, Nataliej! Nice pink twilly! [emoji7]


----------



## LadyCupid

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! Yes same price, €310.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks babe! I always seem to accidentally pop by when they just had a delivery lol.. Yep new SS17 twilly. My SA knows I have a weakness for pink so he had to show me. [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> It is, You know everything PBP! Isn't it so exciting to see new stuff coming in? [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go dear. It's dark and cold where I am even at 9am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535769
> View attachment 3535770


Thank you Natalie. the pictures here are perfect!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Hermes HAC 32 Black Chevre with gold HW


----------



## Luxzenith

Cygne18 said:


> Love it! The new Rodeo is wonderful. So cute.



Love love love this rodeo[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lipeach21

Bought these at the petit h event today.


----------



## orangeaddict

Classic black ghw b30! I'm in cloud 9!

It has been so hard to get a hold of one and I've been waiting for years for this HG! 

Checking one off my wish list thanks to the most amazing SA in the world!

Thank you for letting me share!

Btw I changed my mind on the rodeo but incase anyone is looking it's the new Rose azalea rodeo in the smallest size.


----------



## Luxzenith

1) Blue agate + permabrass hardware compact wallet and 
2) kelly wallet ghw




3) rodeo in blue/ malachite/ craie


----------



## orangeaddict

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3536269
> View attachment 3536270
> 
> 
> Classic black ghw b30! I'm in cloud 9!
> 
> It has been so hard to get a hold of one and I've been waiting for years for this HG!
> 
> Checking one off my wish list thanks to the most amazing SA in the world!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> Btw I changed my mind on the rodeo but incase anyone is looking it's the new Rose azalea rodeo in the smallest size.



I meant to say incase anyone is looking for one the Crystals store should have one available if not sold already


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sclim1 said:


> Just got an unexpected call from my SA today... happy to share the good news with fellow TPFers here! My early Xmas-anniversary present.... my 1st Birkin 30 in Blue Agate Phw Epsom leather!


Wowza! Blue is a fav, so gorgeous!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Natalie j said:


> I should have been Christmas shopping for presents and then this happened. The rodeo is bi colour so technically 2 for 1 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534985
> View attachment 3534986


That is the cutest. I want it! hehe!


----------



## Gina123

Sclim1 said:


> Just got an unexpected call from my SA today... happy to share the good news with fellow TPFers here! My early Xmas-anniversary present.... my 1st Birkin 30 in Blue Agate Phw Epsom leather!



Just in time!!! Many congrats! Blue Agate B30 is beautiful!


----------



## Gina123

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3536269
> View attachment 3536270
> 
> 
> Classic black ghw b30! I'm in cloud 9!
> 
> It has been so hard to get a hold of one and I've been waiting for years for this HG!
> 
> Checking one off my wish list thanks to the most amazing SA in the world!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> Btw I changed my mind on the rodeo but incase anyone is looking it's the new Rose azalea rodeo in the smallest size.



Many congrats! It's a very classic B30. [emoji173]️


----------



## Gina123

lipeach21 said:


> Bought these at the petit h event today.
> View attachment 3536231
> 
> View attachment 3536233



So cute!


----------



## Gina123

KittyKat65 said:


> Hermes HAC 32 Black Chevre with gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536135
> View attachment 3536136



Congrats!!! I love Chèvre leather.


----------



## San2222

lipeach21 said:


> Bought these at the petit h event today.
> View attachment 3536231
> 
> View attachment 3536233


Where was this event?


----------



## aluminum_siren

lipeach21 said:


> Bought these at the petit h event today.
> View attachment 3536231
> 
> View attachment 3536233



I am not a charm fan usually but these are sorely tempting me. I love how they are contrasting bi-color so you can really tailor them to your mood.

Off topic but, I can't make it to Madison until Monday, did you happen to see any skeleton bags at the event? TIA!


----------



## Real Authentication

Purchased a pair of black boots[emoji152]today [emoji188]


----------



## ashlie

lipeach21 said:


> Bought these at the petit h event today.
> View attachment 3536231
> 
> View attachment 3536233



I love the elephant!! Did they have a few? I was thinking of stopping by...maybe I will now [emoji5]


----------



## lipeach21

ashlie said:


> I love the elephant!! Did they have a few? I was thinking of stopping by...maybe I will now [emoji5]



I got the last one. There were tons of ppl there.  I wanted to get monkey and horse too but sold out. Hope they get more soon. Those two animals are my kids zodiac signs.


----------



## lipeach21

aluminum_siren said:


> I am not a charm fan usually but these are sorely tempting me. I love how they are contrasting bi-color so you can really tailor them to your mood.
> 
> Off topic but, I can't make it to Madison until Monday, did you happen to see any skeleton bags at the event? TIA!



Sorry, don't know if they have skeleton bags since I'm only interested in their charms.  They have a custom workstation where you can create your own ornament. See pic


----------



## ashlie

lipeach21 said:


> I got the last one. There were tons of ppl there.  I wanted to get monkey and horse too but sold out. Hope they get more soon. Those two animals are my kids zodiac signs.



Noo [emoji26] I'll have to ask my SA to see if she can track one down. That's so cute and unique to buy the monkey and horse. I really hope you can get your hands on them!!


----------



## perlerare

bleu agate is such a beautiful timeless blue !


----------



## doctor_top

Yesterday I adopted this little Etain B Boy from FSH Paris


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

doctor_top said:


> Yesterday I adopted this little Etain B Boy from FSH Paris
> View attachment 3537054



Congratulations![emoji4]


----------



## Yatan

Sclim1 said:


> Thanks renet and chanelkittykat! I dressed her up with one of my fav Twilly designs...



Cool combo!
What is the name of that Twilly? I love it!!


----------



## CClovesbags

This just arrived today. Small purchase but beautiful packaging. One of my new favorite scents!! Highly recommended if someone is looking for a Hermes gift that doesn't break a bank. [emoji4]
Happy weekend, everyone.


----------



## Keren16

CClovesbags said:


> This just arrived today. Small purchase but beautiful packaging. One of my new favorite scents!! Highly recommended if someone is looking for a Hermes gift that doesn't break a bank. [emoji4]
> Happy weekend, everyone.
> View attachment 3537156
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537157
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537158



It's a great scent [emoji173]️
You wear luxury without feeling guilty about the purchase!


----------



## CClovesbags

Keren16 said:


> It's a great scent [emoji173]️
> You wear luxury without feeling guilty about the purchase!



So true!! Ordered a bottle of Tiffany "Pure" and should be here Monday. I'm branching out my love for perfume [emoji4]


----------



## Evita98

My lovely SA call me
'Please come today'
So ..... I got this birkin30 in gold with gold!
It's very hermes^^


----------



## Emerson

Too beautiful!!!! ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️




Evita98 said:


> My lovely SA call me
> 'Please come today'
> So ..... I got this birkin30 in gold with gold!
> It's very hermes^^


----------



## msohm

Evita98 said:


> My lovely SA call me
> 'Please come today'
> So ..... I got this birkin30 in gold with gold!
> It's very hermes^^



Stunning! I love gold with gold!


----------



## renet

Evita98 said:


> My lovely SA call me
> 'Please come today'
> So ..... I got this birkin30 in gold with gold!
> It's very hermes^^



Its so lovely! [emoji4] congratulations! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji7]


----------



## divya

Sorry accidentally posted in wrong thread


----------



## ayc

Evita98 said:


> My lovely SA call me
> 'Please come today'
> So ..... I got this birkin30 in gold with gold!
> It's very hermes^^


congrats!  classy!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Evita98 said:


> My lovely SA call me
> 'Please come today'
> So ..... I got this birkin30 in gold with gold!
> It's very hermes^^



Gorgeous! Very classic. Congratulations![emoji4]


----------



## MBthingsulove

Beautiful!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Christmas came early, my latest acquisition, kelly 28 in cuivre! Totally in love!! Thanks for letting me share![emoji8]


----------



## mygoodies

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Christmas came early, my latest acquisition, kelly 28 in cuivre! Totally in love!! Thanks for letting me share![emoji8]



Oooohhh I wanna seeee. Your pic didn't show up dear


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

My latest purchase, Kelly 28 in cuivre!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

mygoodies said:


> Oooohhh I wanna seeee. Your pic didn't show up dear



Mygoodies..[emoji8]


----------



## MBthingsulove

Just got both these Kelly 32s this week.  Not sure if they are togo or clemence but Love them![emoji7]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

MBthingsulove said:


> View attachment 3537775
> 
> Just got both these Kelly 32s this week.  Not sure if they are togo or clemence but Love them![emoji7]



Hi MBthingsulove! Both are beautiful!! The orange one is togo and the red one I think is clemence. Togo leather has smaller grains and has veins. Thanks for letting me share!![emoji8]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sterling CDC  

 My wrist is approximately 16cm, and this is the standard size.  It doesn't spin around, and it's not too tight


----------



## renet

xtnxtnxtn said:


> My latest purchase, Kelly 28 in cuivre!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537740



Congratulations! It is very nice! [emoji106]


----------



## weibandy

Evita98 said:


> My lovely SA call me
> 'Please come today'
> So ..... I got this birkin30 in gold with gold!
> It's very hermes^^


Love it and the matching shawl!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

MBthingsulove said:


> View attachment 3537775
> 
> Just got both these Kelly 32s this week.  Not sure if they are togo or clemence but Love them![emoji7]


Is the orange one a 32? The handle looks short ( proportions) to me. Could just be the camera angle. 
Lovely colors


----------



## doctor_top

Shopping reviews , I just found this woman horse shoe belt buckle work on me also


----------



## PETITLAPIN

Got my birkin 35 today. Love this rose color


----------



## MBthingsulove

texasgirliegirl said:


> Is the orange one a 32? The handle looks short ( proportions) to me. Could just be the camera angle.
> Lovely colors



Hi texasgirliegirl, Yes they r both Kelly 32.  The Orange one hasn't been used so it doesn't "slouch" like the red


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

PETITLAPIN said:


> Got my birkin 35 today. Love this rose color
> 
> View attachment 3538085



Petitlapin!! Your birkin is gorgeous!![emoji8]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

doctor_top said:


> Shopping reviews , I just found this woman horse shoe belt buckle work on me also
> View attachment 3537959



Doctor_top, it's a beautiful find!


----------



## atelierforward

Sclim1 said:


> Just got an unexpected call from my SA today... happy to share the good news with fellow TPFers here! My early Xmas-anniversary present.... my 1st Birkin 30 in Blue Agate Phw Epsom leather!


Congratulations! What a beautiful first B!!


----------



## Cygne18

PETITLAPIN said:


> Got my birkin 35 today. Love this rose color
> 
> View attachment 3538085



Congratulations! What a romantic and gorgeous color. Superb!!


----------



## ayc

PETITLAPIN said:


> Got my birkin 35 today. Love this rose color
> 
> View attachment 3538085


wow, congrats!  love this color... do u mind telling what color exactly..


----------



## Evita98

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous! Very classic. Congratulations![emoji4]


Ll


----------



## Evita98

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous! Very classic. Congratulations![emoji4]





ThingumyPoppy said:


> Gorgeous! Very classic. Congratulations![emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## Evita98

ayc said:


> congrats!  classy!!


Thank you!


----------



## Evita98

renet said:


> Its so lovely! [emoji4] congratulations! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji7]


Thank you ^^


----------



## mygoodies

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Mygoodies..[emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3537743



Thank you!! She's a BEAUTY. Looks perfect on you. Enjoyyyyy!!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Picked up these small items in London! Oh forgot to include my small Bearn H wallet.


----------



## March786

Natalie j said:


> I should have been Christmas shopping for presents and then this happened. The rodeo is bi colour so technically 2 for 1 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534985
> View attachment 3534986


Love all your purchases Natalie j, the colours are beautiful


----------



## renet

angelicskater16 said:


> Picked up these small items in London! Oh forgot to include my small Bearn H wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538279



All of them look great! [emoji7]


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you!!![emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## HiEndGirl

Trying to catch up on all the lovely H purchases after a short hiatus from tpf is no easy task. All so gorgeous! Sharing my recent purchase for DH Xmas present (sorry pict from the boutique as it's boxed until Xmas).


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

renet said:


> Congratulations! It is very nice! [emoji106]



Thank you, renet![emoji7]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

mygoodies said:


> Thank you!! She's a BEAUTY. Looks perfect on you. Enjoyyyyy!!!



Thank you too, mygoodies! I'm definitely enjoying it!![emoji3]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

ayc said:


> wow, congrats!  love this color... do u mind telling what color exactly..



Why thank you, ayc!![emoji8] it's ciuvre. Similar to brique.. it's from the new autumn-winter collection of Hermès.[emoji8]


----------



## liz_

My matte alligator cdc with PHW


----------



## birkin10600

New to me Birkin 30 Soleil phw. So lucky to found this beauty in stamp M but in mint condition! [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

angelicskater16 said:


> Picked up these small items in London! Oh forgot to include my small Bearn H wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538279



Gorgeous!! Just gorgeous![emoji6]


----------



## angelicskater16

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Gorgeous!! Just gorgeous![emoji6]



Thank you![emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Thank you for the LIKES everyone!!


----------



## the_comfortista

My very first Birkin! 25cm in swift leather. It feels so luxurious


----------



## renet

sofia23 said:


> My very first Birkin! 25cm in swift leather. It feels so luxurious


Gorgeous! Enjoy this lovely bag!


----------



## chanelkittykat

sofia23 said:


> My very first Birkin! 25cm in swift leather. It feels so luxurious


Such a cutie. Congrats on a beautiful bag!


----------



## treschictx

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Sterling CDC
> 
> My wrist is approximately 16cm, and this is the standard size.  It doesn't spin around, and it's not too tight
> 
> View attachment 3537857



Oh my! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

saatchilibra said:


> View attachment 3534998
> 
> Not supposed to buy anymore [emoji521] bags this year but how could I resist this cute TPM evelyn in Blue Agate with cuivre colored strap?! Happy me [emoji521][emoji173]️[emoji521]


This is a very pretty color.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

saatchilibra said:


> View attachment 3534998
> 
> Not supposed to buy anymore [emoji521] bags this year but how could I resist this cute TPM evelyn in Blue Agate with cuivre colored strap?! Happy me [emoji521][emoji173]️[emoji521]


This is a very pretty color.  


AAC1974 said:


> Bought a massai - my first Hermes purchase. It arrives today and I can't wait.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

saatchilibra said:


> when my SA sent me the photo of this cutie I couldn't resist! And I was in a different country too.. lol definitely ban island till next year.. good thing it's already December


Next year is less than a month away!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

doctor_top said:


> Yesterday I adopted this little Etain B Boy from FSH Paris
> View attachment 3537054


Congratulations!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Evita98 said:


> My lovely SA call me
> 'Please come today'
> So ..... I got this birkin30 in gold with gold!
> It's very hermes^^


Truly a classic!  Congratulations!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MBthingsulove said:


> View attachment 3537775
> 
> Just got both these Kelly 32s this week.  Not sure if they are togo or clemence but Love them![emoji7]


Wow!!!  Gorgeous...


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

angelicskater16 said:


> Picked up these small items in London! Oh forgot to include my small Bearn H wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538279


I love the Dogon!  Beautiful...


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

sofia23 said:


> My very first Birkin! 25cm in swift leather. It feels so luxurious


You must be so happy.  Congratulations.


----------



## renet

saatchilibra said:


> View attachment 3534998
> 
> Not supposed to buy anymore [emoji521] bags this year but how could I resist this cute TPM evelyn in Blue Agate with cuivre colored strap?! Happy me [emoji521][emoji173]️[emoji521]



This is gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## galliano_girl

My new B 35 Epsom Bleu Sapphire


----------



## msohm

galliano_girl said:


> My new B 35 Epsom Bleu Sapphire



Beautiful! Congrats! Bleu Sapphire is a stunning shade!


----------



## agumila

birkin10600 said:


> New to me Birkin 30 Soleil phw. So lucky to found this beauty in stamp M but in mint condition! [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]



Congrats!!  And OMG at that H tower behind. Wow


----------



## agumila

sofia23 said:


> My very first Birkin! 25cm in swift leather. It feels so luxurious


Congrats!!! How about some mod pics?


----------



## Gigi2012

My husband bought this for me today in Las Vegas City Center. It is my first Clic Clac. It is rose gold marron glace. I love it!


----------



## Luv n bags

I got this lovely scarf


----------



## chica727

Gigi2012 said:


> My husband bought this for me today in Las Vegas City Center. It is my first Clic Clac. It is rose gold marron glace. I love it!


Clic clac twin! I love the rose gold and adore this color combination.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Gigi2012

chica727 said:


> Clic clac twin! I love the rose gold and adore this color combination.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


I agree... gorgeous color combo!
How long have you had yours? I was just wondering how well the rose gold will wear.


----------



## chica727

Gigi2012 said:


> I agree... gorgeous color combo!
> How long have you had yours? I was just wondering how well the rose gold will wear.


I think rose gold is relatively new. I just started seeing them since last year. My oldest rose gold piece is bought early 2015. It wears well and i havent seen any dicoloration or changes in the inside the cuff. Hope this helps!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Gigi2012

chica727 said:


> I think rose gold is relatively new. I just started seeing them since last year. My oldest rose gold piece is bought early 2015. It wears well and i havent seen any dicoloration or changes in the inside the cuff. Hope this helps!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you!


----------



## Evita98

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Truly a classic!  Congratulations!


Thank you^^


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Bec clic H's PM size is small and GM looks big. This!! À charnière uni in rose gold and pannacotta![emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

galliano_girl said:


> My new B 35 Epsom Bleu Sapphire



Love your bag. How did you manage to get a birkin? I'm still dying for one


----------



## iamyumi

Cant stop looking at this little cutie!


----------



## Perli

xtnxtnxtn said:


> View attachment 3539947
> 
> 
> Bec clic H's PM size is small and GM looks big. This!! À charnière uni in rose gold and pannacotta![emoji173]️



Pannacotta is gorgeous!


----------



## ari

Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties 


I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]


----------



## nadineluv

ari said:


> Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 
It's when you least expect it, you score a beauty!!! Thats what happens to me alllllll the time!! Congrats she is a beauty!!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]



Fabulous! You had a wonderful day! Is the bag etoupe? I love the shoes. I think they are new for spring? What is the heel made of?


----------



## Emerson

Wow the best type of purchases! The totally unexpected ones!!! It's meant to be ❤️❤️❤️。 The Kelly is beautiful beyond words! 



ari said:


> Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

ari said:


> Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]



Love the color!


----------



## chica727

I adore this size. 2016 Evelyne TPM in Bleu agate with contrast amazone strap
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chica727

ari said:


> Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]


Congratulations. What a fabulous finds.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sappho

[QUOT E="ari, post: 30866225, member: 38352"]Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties 
View attachment 3540445

I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3][/QUOTE]

Wow, that was fast!! Congrats on such a pretty K!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Perli said:


> Pannacotta is gorgeous!



Thanks Perli!


----------



## ari

nadineluv said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> It's when you least expect it, you score a beauty!!! Thats what happens to me alllllll the time!! Congrats she is a beauty!!


Thank you nadineluv, for me is the same, I never ever waited for a bag, but this was the only bag I wanted!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous! You had a wonderful day! Is the bag etoupe? I love the shoes. I think they are new for spring? What is the heel made of?


Yes PP, amazing day! 


Emerson said:


> Wow the best type of purchases! The totally unexpected ones!!! It's meant to be [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️。 The Kelly is beautiful beyond words!


Emerson, thank you!


PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love the color!


PaperbagPrincessD, thank you [emoji4] 


chica727 said:


> I adore this size. 2016 Evelyne TPM in Bleu agate with contrast amazone strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540628
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app





chica727 said:


> Congratulations. What a fabulous finds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you Chica!


Sappho said:


> [QUOT E="ari, post: 30866225, member: 38352"]Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]


Thank you!
Wow, that was fast!! Congrats on such a pretty K![/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

ari said:


> Thank you nadineluv, for me is the same, I never ever waited for a bag, but this was the only bag I wanted!
> 
> Yes PP, amazing day!
> 
> Emerson, thank you!
> 
> PaperbagPrincessD, thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Chica!
> 
> Thank you!
> Wow, that was fast!! Congrats on such a pretty K!



Thank you![/QUOTE]

How do you get to the status where they call you when they have such bags?


----------



## rhm

ari said:


> Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]



Wow an etoupe in sellier.... That's what dreams are made of. Enjoy your lovely new kelly!!!!


----------



## Monique1004

I went to the petite H pop up store at lunch time & kind of went crazy with those charms...


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous! You had a wonderful day! Is the bag etoupe? I love the shoes. I think they are new for spring? What is the heel made of?


Sorry PP I was overly excited and tired from the show I missed you questions. Yes it's etoupe epsom, Selier, the shoes are suede. I'm not sure if they are from spring. Very comfortable. 


PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you!



How do you get to the status where they call you when they have such bags?[/QUOTE]
Ahaha, I don't have status, I don't even live in Paris, yes, I'm in the system, because I bought bags in the past. We just went in the boutique and I was trying the shoes, DH asked the SA for bags, and she immediately made an appointment for me with the leather department. I was asked what bag I preferred and I said Kelly seller, epsom in Europe, or trench in 35, 5 minutes later she appeared with the bag, it was exactly what I wanted, but 32 cm. 


rhm said:


> Wow an etoupe in sellier.... That's what dreams are made of. Enjoy your lovely new kelly!!!!



Thank you RHM, I gave up this dream as whenever I asked I was told that it would be very difficult, I didn't expect anything this time. I was thinking of buying Chanel coco handle in beige. But now I'm so happy!


----------



## renet

ari said:


> Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]



Wow...congratulations, Ari! Its meant to be then. Enjoy them! They look gorgeous! [emoji6]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

ari said:


> Sorry PP I was overly excited and tired from the show I missed you questions. Yes it's etoupe epsom, Selier, the shoes are suede. I'm not sure if they are from spring. Very comfortable.
> 
> 
> How do you get to the status where they call you when they have such bags?


Ahaha, I don't have status, I don't even live in Paris, yes, I'm in the system, because I bought bags in the past. We just went in the boutique and I was trying the shoes, DH asked the SA for bags, and she immediately made an appointment for me with the leather department. I was asked what bag I preferred and I said Kelly seller, epsom in Europe, or trench in 35, 5 minutes later she appeared with the bag, it was exactly what I wanted, but 32 cm. 


Thank you RHM, I gave up this dream as whenever I asked I was told that it would be very difficult, I didn't expect anything this time. I was thinking of buying Chanel coco handle in beige. But now I'm so happy![/QUOTE]

Wow. Lucky you [emoji178]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Hi Everyone. I really wanted to get my first birkin at some point but only seem to be able to get it on the second hand market from trustworthy sites. Does anyone think it's worth paying an extra 5-10k on top of retail price for one?


----------



## HiEndGirl

chica727 said:


> I adore this size. 2016 Evelyne TPM in Bleu agate with contrast amazone strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540628
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous colour combo [emoji7]


----------



## Nui

Early New year's gifts [emoji12][emoji15]

1 small box and 1 big box
Let's start with the small box first[emoji38]







May I introduce my new Etain Picotin pm to you guys [emoji4]




Let's get started with another box which is bigger but it's not b or k ( I really hope it is [emoji13])







It's a canvas Garden Party 36. Canvas in beige color and leather is in white (I don't know it's exact name, sorry!)





The 2 newbies together




Thank you for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Luxzenith

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Hi Everyone. I really wanted to get my first birkin at some point but only seem to be able to get it on the second hand market from trustworthy sites. Does anyone think it's worth paying an extra 5-10k on top of retail price for one?



Well if it is for keeps and in the colour u love.. yes I will. Cos if you walk in, and even if given a chance to buy, it may not be in your preferred colour, leather and hardware?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Luxzenith said:


> Well if it is for keeps and in the colour u love.. yes I will. Cos if you walk in, and even if given a chance to buy, it may not be in your preferred colour, leather and hardware?



Very good point! Thanks


----------



## lipeach21

Just got them in the mail today.


----------



## CClovesbags

Xmas presents. Some from the hubby and some I got for myself. Hope he doesn't mind me opening them up early..... [emoji4] (will try to rewrap them after the pics)


----------



## c18027

lipeach21 said:


> Just got them in the mail today.
> View attachment 3541860



Love the rings!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Haven't posted for a while because I've been busy growing a tiny human in my uterus for 6 months now. My DH and I went to the H store to look for a baby blanket, ended up getting an early push present/Christmas present.


And then my awesome SA offered me a mini Constance bag to match the compact wallet, but had to turn it down because I already have one and it's just has too limited a space for me (especially since I'm about to have a newborn to carry). So she came back with a better bag! And definitely the next one on my wishlist. Presenting my B 25 Togo Cuivre.


It's super cute and tiny, but has more space than a Constance! Anyway, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Luxzenith

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Very good point! Thanks



Only problem is ensuring it is authentic.. I am squeamish now about buying outside boutiques


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Luxzenith said:


> Only problem is ensuring it is authentic.. I am squeamish now about buying outside boutiques



I'm thinking of fashionphile. That's trustworthy right?


----------



## ayc

Ethengdurst said:


> Haven't posted for a while because I've been busy growing a tiny human in my uterus for 6 months now. My DH and I went to the H store to look for a baby blanket, ended up getting an early push present/Christmas present.
> View attachment 3542328
> 
> And then my awesome SA offered me a mini Constance bag to match the compact wallet, but had to turn it down because I already have one and it's just has too limited a space for me (especially since I'm about to have a newborn to carry). So she came back with a better bag! And definitely the next one on my wishlist. Presenting my B 25 Togo Cuivre.
> View attachment 3542358
> 
> It's super cute and tiny, but has more space than a Constance! Anyway, thanks for letting me share!



wow!! congrats on the baby on the way and H goodies!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Thanks ayc!


----------



## March786

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Hi Everyone. I really wanted to get my first birkin at some point but only seem to be able to get it on the second hand market from trustworthy sites. Does anyone think it's worth paying an extra 5-10k on top of retail price for one?



Personally I wouldn't, instead I'd book myself a trip to Paris it would be much cheaper and a much more exciting and beautiful experience......I would create a Birkin journey [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
Or if that's not possible then find a personal shopper who can buy it for you.
Good luck, hope it goes well for you [emoji4]


----------



## Stansy

Ethengdurst said:


> Haven't posted for a while because I've been busy growing a tiny human in my uterus for 6 months now. My DH and I went to the H store to look for a baby blanket, ended up getting an early push present/Christmas present.
> View attachment 3542328
> 
> And then my awesome SA offered me a mini Constance bag to match the compact wallet, but had to turn it down because I already have one and it's just has too limited a space for me (especially since I'm about to have a newborn to carry). So she came back with a better bag! And definitely the next one on my wishlist. Presenting my B 25 Togo Cuivre.
> View attachment 3542358
> 
> It's super cute and tiny, but has more space than a Constance! Anyway, thanks for letting me share!


Congrats on the baby and the bag


----------



## Sclim1

December has been good to me! My fav Twilly in a new color way! and finally finding a rodeo in my fav color, rose azalee!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Stansy said:


> Congrats on the baby and the bag


Thank you dear!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Nui said:


> Early New year's gifts [emoji12][emoji15]
> 
> 1 small box and 1 big box
> Let's start with the small box first[emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3541305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541306
> 
> 
> May I introduce my new Etain Picotin pm to you guys [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3541308
> 
> 
> Let's get started with another box which is bigger but it's not b or k ( I really hope it is [emoji13])
> 
> View attachment 3541313
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541315
> 
> 
> It's a canvas Garden Party 36. Canvas in beige color and leather is in white (I don't know it's exact name, sorry!)
> 
> View attachment 3541316
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 newbies together
> 
> View attachment 3541317
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji1][emoji1]



Your Garden Party is so pretty!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Ethengdurst said:


> Haven't posted for a while because I've been busy growing a tiny human in my uterus for 6 months now. My DH and I went to the H store to look for a baby blanket, ended up getting an early push present/Christmas present.
> View attachment 3542328
> 
> And then my awesome SA offered me a mini Constance bag to match the compact wallet, but had to turn it down because I already have one and it's just has too limited a space for me (especially since I'm about to have a newborn to carry). So she came back with a better bag! And definitely the next one on my wishlist. Presenting my B 25 Togo Cuivre.
> View attachment 3542358
> 
> It's super cute and tiny, but has more space than a Constance! Anyway, thanks for letting me share!



Your SA is so thoughtful! Congrats on the baby!


----------



## mcpro

Just got home from the mothership. 
jetlagged !!  Let's open the boxes .... yay! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Starting with the small box 






My SA said this is the perspective color contrast for my Kelly 





The other side of the rodeo 




SA saw my the twilly in my birkin that I'm using that day  and said it perfect match 







White perforated belt with silver buckle 


Then the next to the largest [emoji403]. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Blue nuit , too many colors to choose from .


----------



## mcpro

Last one [emoji121]️


----------



## Genie27

mcpro said:


> Last one [emoji121]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542913


Beautiful!!! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## renet

Congratulations, mcpro! All of them are just beautiful! [emoji7][emoji322]



mcpro said:


> Just got home from the mothership.
> jetlagged !!  Let's open the boxes .... yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542882
> 
> 
> 
> Starting with the small box
> 
> View attachment 3542884
> 
> View attachment 3542885
> 
> 
> My SA said this is the perspective color contrast for my Kelly
> 
> View attachment 3542888
> View attachment 3542890
> 
> 
> The other side of the rodeo
> 
> View attachment 3542891
> 
> 
> SA saw my the twilly in my birkin that I'm using that day  and said it perfect match
> View attachment 3542902
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542906
> 
> 
> White perforated belt with silver buckle
> 
> 
> Then the next to the largest [emoji403].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542909
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542907
> 
> 
> 
> Blue nuit , too many colors to choose from .





mcpro said:


> Last one [emoji121]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542913


----------



## EmileH

mcpro said:


> Last one [emoji121]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542913



Fabulous!! Everything


----------



## obsessedwhermes

mcpro said:


> Last one [emoji121]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542913



Congratulations on your great haul!!


----------



## csetcos

Congrats, mcpro! All great items! Love your twillies on your bag too with the new bi color rodeo!!!


----------



## Keren16

I bought the H Clic.  Should I buy the Hapi also?


----------



## LaenaLovely

mcpro said:


> Last one [emoji121]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542913



What a gorgeous haul!  Congrats on all of these beauties.


----------



## doctor_top

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Congratulations![emoji4]


Thank you 



xtnxtnxtn said:


> Doctor_top, it's a beautiful find!


 Love this horse shoe


----------



## ghoztz

mcpro said:


> Last one [emoji121]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542913




Such a great haul!!


----------



## ghoztz

lipeach21 said:


> Just got them in the mail today.
> View attachment 3541860



I've been longing for this!! I only have the Palladium version but in Gold.  I'm now drooling over yours!!


----------



## ghoztz

Monique1004 said:


> I went to the petite H pop up store at lunch time & kind of went crazy with those charms...
> View attachment 3541025
> View attachment 3541026



The elephant with wings is really cute!


----------



## ghoztz

ari said:


> Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]



Really love the sellier!!


----------



## Nerja

mcpro said:


> Last one [emoji121]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542913



Fantastic items!  The twillys are perfect! And I love your darling rodeo ponies - what fun colors!


----------



## mcpro

March786 said:


> Stunning, she's beautiful! Wishing you a wonderful Christmas ❤️





Genie27 said:


> Beautiful!!! Congratulations and enjoy!





renet said:


> Congratulations, mcpro! All of them are just beautiful! [emoji7][emoji322]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous!! Everything





obsessedwhermes said:


> Congratulations on your great haul!!





csetcos said:


> Congrats, mcpro! All great items! Love your twillies on your bag too with the new bi color rodeo!!!





LaenaLovely said:


> What a gorgeous haul!  Congrats on all of these beauties.





ghoztz said:


> Such a great haul!!



thank you all.. you guys been with me from the beginning... heading to the ban island...


----------



## Emerson

Beautiful haul!!! Congratulations!!!


mcpro said:


> Last one [emoji121]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542910
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542911
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3542913


----------



## birkin10600

Rodeo Charm in Rose Azalee pm size. [emoji175]


----------



## Ethengdurst

obsessedwhermes said:


> Your SA is so thoughtful! Congrats on the baby!


Thanks sweetie!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Ethengdurst said:


> Haven't posted for a while because I've been busy growing a tiny human in my uterus for 6 months now. My DH and I went to the H store to look for a baby blanket, ended up getting an early push present/Christmas present.
> View attachment 3542328
> 
> And then my awesome SA offered me a mini Constance bag to match the compact wallet, but had to turn it down because I already have one and it's just has too limited a space for me (especially since I'm about to have a newborn to carry). So she came back with a better bag! And definitely the next one on my wishlist. Presenting my B 25 Togo Cuivre.
> View attachment 3542358
> 
> It's super cute and tiny, but has more space than a Constance! Anyway, thanks for letting me share!


Those are even more exciting than what you went in for! Did human in utero end up getting it’s blanket too?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

birkin10600 said:


> Rodeo Charm in Rose Azalee pm size. [emoji175]


Beautiful Kelly!!!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

March786 said:


> Personally I wouldn't, instead I'd book myself a trip to Paris it would be much cheaper and a much more exciting and beautiful experience......I would create a Birkin journey [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Or if that's not possible then find a personal shopper who can buy it for you.
> Good luck, hope it goes well for you [emoji4]



Is it easier to get a birkin in Paris? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ethengdurst

LittleMsMelody said:


> Those are even more exciting than what you went in for! Did human in utero end up getting it’s blanket too?


Lol, not really. They have limited baby stuff in the store and I got so excited I forgot about it already. Guess have to go back in the store pretty soon again.


----------



## dessertfirst

Keren16 said:


> I bought the H Clic.  Should I buy the Hapi also?


Yes you should.  Its a great bracelet and looks terrific with the clic


----------



## navicular

A slice of barenia! - dice key holder in ebene
It is less well known that in greek mythology, Hermès is credited with inventing dice. Accordingly, he was somewhat of a trickster, stealing Poseidon’s trident, Artemis’ arrows, and Aphrodite’s girdle )


----------



## Keren16

dessertfirst said:


> Yes you should.  Its a great bracelet and looks terrific with the clic



Thanks for your opinion!  My SA thought the same[emoji4]


----------



## mcpro

Nerja said:


> Fantastic items!  The twillys are perfect! And I love your darling rodeo ponies - what fun colors!





Emerson said:


> Beautiful haul!!! Congratulations!!!



thank you!!!


----------



## CClovesbags

CClovesbags said:


> Xmas presents. Some from the hubby and some I got for myself. Hope he doesn't mind me opening them up early..... [emoji4] (will try to rewrap them after the pics)
> View attachment 3541985
> 
> View attachment 3541986



Sorry for being off the subject but here are some coloring works by my 5-year-old with Hermes coloring book while she waited for me to finish shopping at the store [emoji4]


----------



## chica727

CClovesbags said:


> Sorry for being off the subject but here are some coloring works by my 5-year-old with Hermes coloring book while she waited for me to finish shopping at the store [emoji4]
> View attachment 3544003
> 
> View attachment 3544005


I didnt know Hermes had coloring books for kids. Which store was it at, if you dont mind me asking? DD would love this.


----------



## CClovesbags

chica727 said:


> I didnt know Hermes had coloring books for kids. Which store was it at, if you dont mind me asking? DD would love this.



It's the Denver store [emoji4]. The staff is amazing and every time she was the store, they offered it to her so I could browse.


----------



## csetcos

Honestly, what a wonderful store. So sweet and nice.


----------



## Ethengdurst

CClovesbags said:


> Sorry for being off the subject but here are some coloring works by my 5-year-old with Hermes coloring book while she waited for me to finish shopping at the store [emoji4]
> View attachment 3544003
> 
> View attachment 3544005


So sweet! My store doesn't give out coloring books to my son but one time I went check out their fashion show and they gave my son all the macarons he wanted so I could browse too.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

CClovesbags said:


> It's the Denver store [emoji4]. The staff is amazing and every time she was the store, they offered it to her so I could browse.



Denver is my home store as well. Very great staff!


----------



## CClovesbags

Ethengdurst said:


> So sweet! My store doesn't give out coloring books to my son but one time I went check out their fashion show and they gave my son all the macarons he wanted so I could browse too.



Really?? Oh I wish they would offer me macaroons... [emoji12]


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought home my new Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM this past week.


----------



## hbr

My B35 that I just got in Paris a couple months ago with my first Rodeo. Love the mini size . Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]



Congratulations Ari. These are beautiful additions to your already beautiful wardrobe [emoji4]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home my new Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM this past week.
> View attachment 3544170


Love it!!
What a wonderful red. 
Love it!


----------



## ari

Myrkur said:


> Congratulations Ari. These are beautiful additions to your already beautiful wardrobe [emoji4]



Thank you Myrkur!


----------



## ari

hbr said:


> View attachment 3544196
> 
> 
> My B35 that I just got in Paris a couple months ago with my first Rodeo. Love the mini size . Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful, congrats![emoji898]


----------



## sleepykitten

birkin10600 said:


> Rodeo Charm in Rose Azalee pm size. [emoji175]


 This is adorable, the color is perfect!!


----------



## Alexa67

hbr said:


> View attachment 3544196
> 
> 
> My B35 that I just got in Paris a couple months ago with my first Rodeo. Love the mini size . Thanks for letting me share!


This bag is toooo beautyful 
I'm so in hope that my bag wish will fulfilled in a few month, to get this lovely color. Need really strong nerves  but to watch this pic made my heart jumping.


----------



## Alexa67

Just a little piece but I absolutely liked this color and there are some funny sentences printed on....


----------



## Alexa67

ari said:


> Totally unexpected purchases, I entered FSH at 11,30, 15 minutes later I went out with these beauties
> View attachment 3540445
> 
> I wasn't even looking for a bag, but DH asked me to go.[emoji3]


Great bag, perfect combination of classical and modern.... But absolut timeless. Take care of this beauty.


----------



## Kelly Banana

Love your scarf! It is soooo cheerful!  Perfect to cheer up the gloomy days of winter!


----------



## scottsdale92

hbr said:


> View attachment 3544196
> 
> 
> My B35 that I just got in Paris a couple months ago with my first Rodeo. Love the mini size . Thanks for letting me share!



Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]What color and leather is that?


----------



## hbr

scottsdale92 said:


> Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]What color and leather is that?



Thank you!  The B is Blue Nuit in Togo. The rodeo is in lambskin ?!  Malta blue/ Cornelian color combo.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

New to me 'Reprise' sterling and leather bracelet.  Sorry for the gigantic pictures.


----------



## christymarie340

I just got my first Kelly and I'm in love[emoji7] thanks for letting me share!


----------



## l.ch.

I just ordered a carré as a gift for my sister in law and a twilly for me! Has anyone ever ordered online before? I'm a little nervous... But I didn't have time to go to the boutique before Christmas....


----------



## ayc

christymarie340 said:


> I just got my first Kelly and I'm in love[emoji7] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544807


WOW! congrats!!


----------



## christymarie340

ayc said:


> WOW! congrats!!



Thank you!!


----------



## Slickcanary

Serena88 said:


> And here I am again with my purchase from Lugano  a twilly for my Kelly wallet, so I can use it as a clutch!
> I love its colors!
> 
> I also tried on a Garden Party bag in orange H (the smaller size, so cute!) and an Evelyne in blue jean, I wanted so much to take them home with me but I'm saving for buying our home [emoji23] next time [emoji173]️ the SA, Graziella, was so nice and took a great care of me and my family since this first visit! If you go there and find her, you're certainly in good hands!
> 
> View attachment 3463597
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463600
> 
> 
> And here's my little H bag thief
> 
> View attachment 3463601


That is a brilliant idea!!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

l.ch. said:


> I just ordered a carré as a gift for my sister in law and a twilly for me! Has anyone ever ordered online before? I'm a little nervous... But I didn't have time to go to the boutique before Christmas....



I have nothing but good experience from the webshop, both the European and the US site.


----------



## l.ch.

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I have nothing but good experience from the webshop, both the European and the US site.


Thank you so much, ThingumyPoppy!


----------



## renet

christymarie340 said:


> I just got my first Kelly and I'm in love[emoji7] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544807



Congratulations! An early xmas [emoji320]! Happy holidays to you!


----------



## ari

christymarie340 said:


> I just got my first Kelly and I'm in love[emoji7] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544807



Congrats, it sooo beautiful! What leather is it?


----------



## Prada Prince

Just bought this beauty on Monday, and wore it out for the first time yesterday...



An ombré lizard Collier de Chien in size L, which is so difficult to find for exotics! 






Next to my beige alligator from Gucci...


----------



## cafecreme15

Prada Prince said:


> Just bought this beauty on Monday, and wore it out for the first time yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3545346
> 
> An ombré lizard Collier de Chien in size L, which is so difficult to find for exotics!
> 
> View attachment 3545347
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545348
> 
> Next to my beige alligator from Gucci...



The CDC is beautiful, but your kitty absolutely stole the show!! So precious!


----------



## Sappho

Prada Prince said:


> Just bought this beauty on Monday, and wore it out for the first time yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3545346
> 
> An ombré lizard Collier de Chien in size L, which is so difficult to find for exotics!
> 
> View attachment 3545347
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545348
> 
> Next to my beige alligator from Gucci...



I love both your exotics! The CDC and the kitty!!


----------



## Alexa67

Kelly Banana said:


> Love your scarf! It is soooo cheerful!  Perfect to cheer up the gloomy days of winter!


Thanks  bought even a burgundy pullover and was surprised how good it match. It's true at this dark season it's nice to have some color pops.


----------



## Alexa67

christymarie340 said:


> I just got my first Kelly and I'm in love[emoji7] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544807


Just amazing.  May I ask which leather it is?


----------



## christymarie340

ari said:


> Congrats, it sooo beautiful! What leather is it?





Alexa67 said:


> Just amazing.  May I ask which leather it is?





renet said:


> Congratulations! An early xmas [emoji320]! Happy holidays to you!



Thank you so much!! The leather is fjord[emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I bought the H Clic.  Should I buy the Hapi also?



Yes to both my friend! Looks so elegant yet edgy![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cavalla

Ethengdurst said:


> Haven't posted for a while because I've been busy growing a tiny human in my uterus for 6 months now. My DH and I went to the H store to look for a baby blanket, ended up getting an early push present/Christmas present.
> View attachment 3542328
> 
> And then my awesome SA offered me a mini Constance bag to match the compact wallet, but had to turn it down because I already have one and it's just has too limited a space for me (especially since I'm about to have a newborn to carry). So she came back with a better bag! And definitely the next one on my wishlist. Presenting my B 25 Togo Cuivre.
> View attachment 3542358
> 
> It's super cute and tiny, but has more space than a Constance! Anyway, thanks for letting me share!



You lucky lady! The coming baby is definitely bringing you all the good luck for sure. Congrats on both the bag and the baby.


----------



## **Chanel**

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home my new Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM this past week.
> View attachment 3544170



A perfect match, love it ! Can you identify your shawl, please? I really like it .


----------



## Dextersmom

**Chanel** said:


> A perfect match, love it ! Can you identify your shawl, please? I really like it .



Thank you so much!!  My scarf/shawl is from J. Crew and I purchased it last year around this time.


----------



## Dextersmom

texasgirliegirl said:


> Love it!!
> What a wonderful red.
> Love it!



Thank you so much!


----------



## c18027

Prada Prince said:


> Just bought this beauty on Monday, and wore it out for the first time yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3545346
> 
> An ombré lizard Collier de Chien in size L, which is so difficult to find for exotics!
> 
> View attachment 3545347
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545348
> 
> Next to my beige alligator from Gucci...



Love the bracelet and the Bengal!


----------



## Alexa67

christymarie340 said:


> Thank you so much!! The leather is fjord[emoji7]


Thanks, I'm surprised I thought H stopped it. You can be really lucky.


----------



## imagineme

l.ch. said:


> I just ordered a carré as a gift for my sister in law and a twilly for me! Has anyone ever ordered online before? I'm a little nervous... But I didn't have time to go to the boutique before Christmas....


I don't live near a boutique.  I am new at this so I could be unhappy in the future but I have ordered 3 different 90 cm scarves and they were all perfect!  I admit to ordering specific CW that others have shown pictures of.  Each came in just a couple days.  I did send them to my DH office so he could sign for them as we are both working. I would recommend online but some day I do want to go to a boutique


----------



## Monique1004

My sweet SA called me yesterday for the dual color rodeo & I fell in love with this dual color Lindy 26. The color combo is Blue agate/gull grey. She also threw in a perfume & macaroon for my son. I'm just sad that it started snowing today & it will continue for a while. My new cutie has to wait a while to see the sun light.


----------



## renet

Monique1004 said:


> My sweet SA called me yesterday for the dual color rodeo & I fell in love with this dual color Lindy 26. The color combo is Blue agate/dull grey. She also threw in a perfume & macaroon for my son. I'm just sad that it started snowing today & it will continue for a while. My new cutie has to wait a while to see the sun light.
> 
> View attachment 3546062
> 
> View attachment 3546063
> 
> View attachment 3546064
> View attachment 3546065



Congratulations on both scores! They are beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Your SA is so sweet to also throw in a perfume & macaroon. [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## csetcos

Prada Prince said:


> Just bought this beauty on Monday, and wore it out for the first time yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 3545346
> 
> An ombré lizard Collier de Chien in size L, which is so difficult to find for exotics!
> 
> View attachment 3545347
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545348
> 
> Next to my beige alligator from Gucci...



Ummm... love it all- but your little kitty baby is stunning!!!


----------



## Sclim1

Monique1004, the bicolor lindy is really nice! Is it size 26 and phw? Your bicolor rodeo as well! You've got a real SA, lucky u!


----------



## l.ch.

imagineme said:


> I don't live near a boutique.  I am new at this so I could be unhappy in the future but I have ordered 3 different 90 cm scarves and they were all perfect!  I admit to ordering specific CW that others have shown pictures of.  Each came in just a couple days.  I did send them to my DH office so he could sign for them as we are both working. I would recommend online but some day I do want to go to a boutique


Thank you, imagineme, for reassuring me! I hope it all goes well. I usually buy online almost everything (nothing nice in my town and no time to go to the bigger city), but for some reason I'm nervous! Maybe because Hermes is shipping with FedEx and I don't have any experience with them


----------



## Alexa67

This bag I found 3 month ago by a reputated reseller and last month the exactly matching twilly. I was nearly fed up and wants to give up the dream to catch a K or B bag. After visiting 2 boutique's near my home and a terrible adventure at FSH my thinking was no bag can be so nice that a client has to stand in a stupid queue, get an appointment, just to get a few hours later the info no bags. Haha! And when I came home I saw bags with a receipt from the same day at eBay for the double price. My thinging was its incredible. Then a few weeks later I found this beauty for an expectable price and took it right now. I'm absolutely happy with her and hope after I was able to open the H-door a bit for me, next year I'll get my ordered bag from my home boutique. Sorry for this long story


----------



## Alexa67

Oops clicked the picture double


----------



## DreamingPink

Alexa67 said:


> This bag I found 3 month ago by a reputated reseller and last month the exactly matching twilly. I was nearly fed up and wants to give up the dream to catch a K or B bag. After visiting 2 boutique's near my home and a terrible adventure at FSH my thinking was no bag can be so nice that a client has to stand in a stupid queue, get an appointment, just to get a few hours later the info no bags. Haha! And when I came home I saw bags with a receipt from the same day at eBay for the double price. My thinging was its incredible. Then a few weeks later I found this beauty for an expectable price and took it right now. I'm absolutely happy with her and hope after I was able to open the H-door a bit for me, next year I'll get my ordered bag from my home boutique. Sorry for this long story
> 
> View attachment 3546583



Congratulations on the good deal and beautiful bag! Is it bougainvillea or other kinds of red? Is it 28 or 32?


----------



## Alexa67

MiniNavy said:


> Congratulations on the good deal and beautiful bag! Is it bougainvillea or other kinds of red? Is it 28 or 32?


No geranium, it was difficult to catch the color for the pic. In real life it's a bit lighter. And it is 35. I preferred 32, but was so happy to found one in a color like this, that it was okay for me.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

My new green leather and black felt Petit H. skeleton tote.


----------



## DreamingPink

Alexa67 said:


> No geranium, it was difficult to catch the color for the pic. In real life it's a bit lighter. And it is 35. I preferred 32, but was so happy to found one in a color like this, that it was okay for me.



I see, it looks like the perfect red for me 
Excited for your ordered bag from the boutique too!!


----------



## Yoish

Hi everyone I purchased this in Hong Kong in November.  Price hkd$39000. What do you think?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Yoish said:


> Hi everyone I purchased this in Hong Kong in November.  Price hkd$39000. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546714


It is beautiful.  The color is tdf.


----------



## Yoish

Hermes24Fbg said:


> It is beautiful.  The color is tdf.


Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## renet

Alexa67 said:


> This bag I found 3 month ago by a reputated reseller and last month the exactly matching twilly. I was nearly fed up and wants to give up the dream to catch a K or B bag. After visiting 2 boutique's near my home and a terrible adventure at FSH my thinking was no bag can be so nice that a client has to stand in a stupid queue, get an appointment, just to get a few hours later the info no bags. Haha! And when I came home I saw bags with a receipt from the same day at eBay for the double price. My thinging was its incredible. Then a few weeks later I found this beauty for an expectable price and took it right now. I'm absolutely happy with her and hope after I was able to open the H-door a bit for me, next year I'll get my ordered bag from my home boutique. Sorry for this long story
> 
> View attachment 3546583



Congratulations, Alexa67! This is a nice color! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Yoish said:


> Hi everyone I purchased this in Hong Kong in November.  Price hkd$39000. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546714



Beautiful bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Alexa67 said:


> This bag I found 3 month ago by a reputated reseller and last month the exactly matching twilly. I was nearly fed up and wants to give up the dream to catch a K or B bag. After visiting 2 boutique's near my home and a terrible adventure at FSH my thinking was no bag can be so nice that a client has to stand in a stupid queue, get an appointment, just to get a few hours later the info no bags. Haha! And when I came home I saw bags with a receipt from the same day at eBay for the double price. My thinging was its incredible. Then a few weeks later I found this beauty for an expectable price and took it right now. I'm absolutely happy with her and hope after I was able to open the H-door a bit for me, next year I'll get my ordered bag from my home boutique. Sorry for this long story
> 
> View attachment 3546583


Lovely color. Congratulations!


----------



## Alexa67

MiniNavy said:


> I see, it looks like the perfect red for me
> Excited for your ordered bag from the boutique too!!


You are right with the Color . And my ordered bag, (if it will work) it will be a fantastic color combo. It was a small apologize, after I made a complain, because they gave my before ordered to an other client. So please let my wish become true.


----------



## JLH13

christymarie340 said:


> I just got my first Kelly and I'm in love[emoji7] thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544807


beautiful Kelly! is this clemence leather??


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Alexa67 said:


> This bag I found 3 month ago by a reputated reseller and last month the exactly matching twilly. I was nearly fed up and wants to give up the dream to catch a K or B bag. After visiting 2 boutique's near my home and a terrible adventure at FSH my thinking was no bag can be so nice that a client has to stand in a stupid queue, get an appointment, just to get a few hours later the info no bags. Haha! And when I came home I saw bags with a receipt from the same day at eBay for the double price. My thinging was its incredible. Then a few weeks later I found this beauty for an expectable price and took it right now. I'm absolutely happy with her and hope after I was able to open the H-door a bit for me, next year I'll get my ordered bag from my home boutique. Sorry for this long story
> 
> View attachment 3546583


Truly so beautiful !! It is worth getting from a reseller as long as the markup is reasonable without going thru the hassle of buying other stuff and waiting for your dream color to show up.  Enjoy her !!


----------



## Alexa67

chkpfbeliever said:


> Truly so beautiful !! It is worth getting from a reseller as long as the markup is reasonable without going thru the hassle of buying other stuff and waiting for your dream color to show up.  Enjoy her !!



Thank you for your kind words. Reasonable is the important word, for this I had a piece of luck, because mostly it's unreasonable 



renet said:


> Congratulations, Alexa67! This is a nice color! [emoji7][emoji7]



  Hope to see soon your pic from the Kelly who's hopfully waiting of you.



Ethengdurst said:


> Lovely color. Congratulations!


----------



## Luxzenith

I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me. 

I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never... 

From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale. 

And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print.. 

Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design. 







I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]

Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!



This is lovely! Congratulations! [emoji6]


----------



## Luxzenith

renet said:


> This is lovely! Congratulations! [emoji6]



Thank you!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Just gorgeous! Enjoy your new beautiful B!!


----------



## chanelkittykat

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!


This is an amazing find. Congrats!


----------



## Luxzenith

LVChanelLISA said:


> Just gorgeous! Enjoy your new beautiful B!!



Thank you! I am surprised by myself. As from pictures, the ghillies design never appealed to me.. IRL.. I finally appreciated the actual delicate work on it. 

I know for many people, it is not attractive on first sight. In my part of the world, resellers don't seem to appreciate this bag? Anyway this is going to be for keeps. Wondering though if in B30 this Clemence-Evercolor bag will sag over time? Gonna get a structured organizer for it.


----------



## Alexa67

Luxzenith said:


> Thank you! I am surprised by myself. As from pictures, the ghillies design never appealed to me.. IRL.. I finally appreciated the actual delicate work on it.
> 
> I know for many people, it is not attractive on first sight. In my part of the world, resellers don't seem to appreciate this bag? Anyway this is going to be for keeps. Wondering though if in B30 this Clemence-Evercolor bag will sag over time? Gonna get a structured organizer for it.


It's true, the delicate work is well to see. And the color is fantastic. A very wearable color for the complete year.


----------



## Jukka

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!



Perfect bag for everyday use!


----------



## moonstone

Alexa67 said:


> This bag I found 3 month ago by a reputated reseller and last month the exactly matching twilly. I was nearly fed up and wants to give up the dream to catch a K or B bag. After visiting 2 boutique's near my home and a terrible adventure at FSH my thinking was no bag can be so nice that a client has to stand in a stupid queue, get an appointment, just to get a few hours later the info no bags. Haha! And when I came home I saw bags with a receipt from the same day at eBay for the double price. My thinging was its incredible. Then a few weeks later I found this beauty for an expectable price and took it right now. I'm absolutely happy with her and hope after I was able to open the H-door a bit for me, next year I'll get my ordered bag from my home boutique. Sorry for this long story
> 
> View attachment 3546583



Beautiful bag! Congratulations!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!


Ghillies is truly special. The color is fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## doctor_top

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!


Very nice , I love ghillies design also , and still cannot find My 2nd ghillies , hard to come by.


----------



## lilbluebear

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!



Gorgeous find!! What a lovely SA to find such a beauty for you.  Love the ghillies details. Congrats!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Jukka said:


> Perfect bag for everyday use!



Yes! Fully agree! so far, been using my Togo / epsom/ evercolor/ Clemence/ swift (most buttery soft feel)/ box leather (most stressful for me), I really love clemence leather though it is softer and less structured.


----------



## doctor_top




----------



## lilbluebear

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3547216



Gorgeous exotic belt!!! Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## mygoodies

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!



Whaaaa STUNNNNERRRRR Blueeeee!! LOVE LOVE LOVE ITTTTT! How lucky you are dear!


----------



## H. for H.

Luxzenith said:


> Thank you! I am surprised by myself. As from pictures, the ghillies design never appealed to me.. IRL.. I finally appreciated the actual delicate work on it.
> 
> I know for many people, it is not attractive on first sight. In my part of the world, resellers don't seem to appreciate this bag? Anyway this is going to be for keeps. Wondering though if in B30 this Clemence-Evercolor bag will sag over time? Gonna get a structured organizer for it.



That's how I felt when I first saw photos of the ghillies. Then I started seeing more reveals and more photos and looked closely at the details and now I want one!


----------



## agumila

Alexa67 said:


> This bag I found 3 month ago by a reputated reseller and last month the exactly matching twilly. I was nearly fed up and wants to give up the dream to catch a K or B bag. After visiting 2 boutique's near my home and a terrible adventure at FSH my thinking was no bag can be so nice that a client has to stand in a stupid queue, get an appointment, just to get a few hours later the info no bags. Haha! And when I came home I saw bags with a receipt from the same day at eBay for the double price. My thinging was its incredible. Then a few weeks later I found this beauty for an expectable price and took it right now. I'm absolutely happy with her and hope after I was able to open the H-door a bit for me, next year I'll get my ordered bag from my home boutique. Sorry for this long story
> 
> View attachment 3546583



Congrats!!!! I love the bag and the perfectly matching twilly!


----------



## Slickcanary

Got the email from my SA Saturday.  Scurried into the store.  Courier arrived yesterday!!!  This is my second B, but first 'brand new to me'...  Black Epsom 35 GHW.   HO, HO, HO!!!


----------



## Alexa67

Slickcanary said:


> View attachment 3547421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the email from my SA Saturday.  Scurried into the store.  Courier arrived yesterday!!!  This is my second B, but first 'brand new to me'...  Black Epsom 35 GHW.   HO, HO, HO!!!


Black epson, I like the structured shape on this. And it don't fall as quick. And so easy to change the outfit just with some different twillies.


----------



## Alexa67

agumila said:


> Congrats!!!! I love the bag and the perfectly matching twilly!


Happy about your nice words.


----------



## tabbi001

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!


It' so beautiful!!! congratulations!


Slickcanary said:


> View attachment 3547421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the email from my SA Saturday.  Scurried into the store.  Courier arrived yesterday!!!  This is my second B, but first 'brand new to me'...  Black Epsom 35 GHW.   HO, HO, HO!!!


Merry Christmas indeed! It's perfect


----------



## lipeach21

Just picked up mini c mouette ghw in Epsom
View attachment 3547583


----------



## ehy12

Slickcanary said:


> View attachment 3547421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the email from my SA Saturday.  Scurried into the store.  Courier arrived yesterday!!!  This is my second B, but first 'brand new to me'...  Black Epsom 35 GHW.   HO, HO, HO!!!


Congratulations!! So classic!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ethengdurst

lipeach21 said:


> Just picked up mini c mouette ghw in Epsom
> View attachment 3547583


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Luxzenith

lipeach21 said:


> Just picked up mini c mouette ghw in Epsom
> View attachment 3547583



Wow.. I saw this exact color combo in a Roulis mini in my home store but was holding out for this combination!! Lovely lovely Xmas present!  Congrats on scoring this great and classy neutral!


----------



## agumila

lipeach21 said:


> Just picked up mini c mouette ghw in Epsom
> View attachment 3547583



Gorgeous! Congrats!!! I'm hoping for some mod pics soon [emoji4]


----------



## Alexa67

lipeach21 said:


> Just picked up mini c mouette ghw in Epsom
> View attachment 3547583


Wow great


----------



## lipeach21

Thanks for all the likes and kind comments. Words can't explain how happy I'm feeling now.


----------



## Neah Alexandra

Kelly Sellier 32 in Black with GHW, my first Hermes baby!!  (pictured in front of H's DC boutique this past weekend)


----------



## adguru

Neah Alexandra said:


> Kelly Sellier 32 in Black with GHW, my first Hermes baby!!  (pictured in front of H's DC boutique this past weekend)


Congrats on your first H! Wear her in good health!


----------



## rhm

Neah Alexandra said:


> Kelly Sellier 32 in Black with GHW, my first Hermes baby!!  (pictured in front of H's DC boutique this past weekend)



Congrats! That is one of the boutiques that I regularly shop in, love the store and the staff.


----------



## Neah Alexandra

Thanks so much for the kind comments!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

adguru said:


> Congrats on your first H! Wear her in good health!


Thank you so much! Where I go, she goes lol


----------



## Neah Alexandra

rhm said:


> Congrats! That is one of the boutiques that I regularly shop in, love the store and the staff.


Oh wow! I work just around the corner from CityCenter and pop into the H boutique there far more often than I'd like to admit lol


----------



## Slickcanary

Neah Alexandra said:


> Kelly Sellier 32 in Black with GHW, my first Hermes baby!!  (pictured in front of H's DC boutique this past weekend)


I took a picture of that ice sculpture, too.  How fun!!!


----------



## MrH

Belated 40th present [emoji320] to myself [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

From me, to me, because I just absolutely love me, Xmas gift - K32 Noir  [emoji320][emoji7][emoji8][emoji77]


----------



## doves75

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!



Congratulations on scoring you B Ghillies. My Ghillies is my 1st and favorite bag. I love blue paradis...the color change with lights.
Enjoy and have fun!!


----------



## renet

Bella2015 said:


> From me, to me, because I just absolutely love me, Xmas gift - K32 Noir  [emoji320][emoji7][emoji8][emoji77]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548661



Congratulations on this early xmas present! It is beautiful!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## doves75

MrH said:


> Belated 40th present [emoji320] to myself [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji173]️
> View attachment 3548506



Happy 40th and what a great bday present you got there. Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## chanelkittykat

Neah Alexandra said:


> Kelly Sellier 32 in Black with GHW, my first Hermes baby!!  (pictured in front of H's DC boutique this past weekend)


Love this photo! Beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## Emerson

Your xmas present is TDF!!!! 



Bella2015 said:


> From me, to me, because I just absolutely love me, Xmas gift - K32 Noir  [emoji320][emoji7][emoji8][emoji77]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548661


----------



## MrH

doves75 said:


> Happy 40th and what a great bday present you got there. Enjoy [emoji4]



Thx [emoji4]


----------



## Alexa67

Neah Alexandra said:


> Kelly Sellier 32 in Black with GHW, my first Hermes baby!!  (pictured in front of H's DC boutique this past weekend)



Fantastic! This Kelly is unbelievable nice.[emoji7]
I absolutely like this pic [emoji173]️


----------



## Bella2015

renet said:


> Congratulations on this early xmas present! It is beautiful!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Ty [emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## Bella2015

Emerson said:


> Your xmas present is TDF!!!!



Ty [emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## peppers90

Equateur strap for the Hermes Apple Watch


----------



## QKay

WOW!  (...great photos too)


----------



## Neah Alexandra

chanelkittykat said:


> Love this photo! Beautiful bag. Congrats!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

Alexa67 said:


> Fantastic! This Kelly is unbelievable nice.[emoji7]
> I absolutely like this pic [emoji173]️


Thank you! I feel so ladylike when I carry her


----------



## Alexa67

Neah Alexandra said:


> Thank you! I feel so ladylike when I carry her


Yes, that's I can imagine so much 
I'm also in a deep hope to own one day a similar bag.
But also with cool jeans and a shirt you'll look so ladylike with this bag!


----------



## ghoztz

peppers90 said:


> Equateur strap for the Hermes Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3548819
> View attachment 3548818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548821



Wow!!  Really love the strap! It makes the watch a lot more special.


----------



## aluminum_siren

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My new green leather and black felt Petit H. skeleton tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546688



The exact bag including material/color was what I was considering as well!! I didn't like how the felt bags weren't trimmed in the same way as the canvas ones so i opted for the canvas one in a color combo I like a bit less.


----------



## Prada Prince

Got myself one of the bi-colour Rodeo PMs...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Neah Alexandra said:


> Kelly Sellier 32 in Black with GHW, my first Hermes baby!!  (pictured in front of H's DC boutique this past weekend)




Divine & enjoy.. tres chic


----------



## Masao

My first Kelly 35 
It's a 2016 SS " Sauge " color and I really really love it


----------



## EmileH

Masao said:


> My first Kelly 35
> It's a 2016 SS " Sauge " color and I really really love it



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Prada Prince said:


> Got myself one of the bi-colour Rodeo PMs...
> 
> View attachment 3549179



Oh my goodness! I really like this one!! Bang for your buck too! Congrats!


----------



## Neah Alexandra

hotshot said:


> Divine & enjoy.. tres chic


Thank you : ) You can't go wrong with classic simplicity


----------



## Bella2015

Masao said:


> My first Kelly 35
> It's a 2016 SS " Sauge " color and I really really love it



I love this color.  Congrats.


----------



## ghoztz

Masao said:


> My first Kelly 35
> It's a 2016 SS " Sauge " color and I really really love it



Gorgeous color!  Absolutely stunning.  Congrats!!


----------



## tabbi001

Masao said:


> My first Kelly 35
> It's a 2016 SS " Sauge " color and I really really love it


That's a very beautiful color! Does the picture show the true color? Is the green tone prominent?


----------



## Masao

tabbi001 said:


> That's a very beautiful color! Does the picture show the true color? Is the green tone prominent?


Yes, I think it's gray + light green color


----------



## atomic110

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!


Congrats! I love ghillies the most! I got a Kelly32 ghillies and I've been looking for a B 'sister' like yours for a while! Looking at your score give me hope that i may still stand a chance to find it from store, well done!


----------



## juzluvpink

Went a bit crazy to celebrate Xmas..



*omg*



Maxi twilly cut Astrologie CW06 Marine/Ciel/Petrole



Ombré Charniere lizard GHW



Lift GM in Noir



Kara in Bleu Seychelles/Pumpkin



140x140 Cashmere Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet CW15 Gris Flanelle/Antracite/Gris



Ostia sandals in Noir

I am in Cloud H now.. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

juzluvpink said:


> Went a bit crazy to celebrate Xmas..
> View attachment 3549646
> 
> 
> *omg*
> 
> View attachment 3549647
> 
> Maxi twilly cut Astrologie CW06 Marine/Ciel/Petrole
> 
> View attachment 3549648
> 
> Ombré Charniere lizard GHW
> 
> View attachment 3549649
> 
> Lift GM in Noir
> 
> View attachment 3549650
> 
> Kara in Bleu Seychelles/Pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 3549651
> 
> 140x140 Cashmere Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet CW15 Gris Flanelle/Antracite/Gris
> 
> View attachment 3549652
> 
> Ostia sandals in Noir
> 
> I am in Cloud H now.. thanks for letting me share!



Great Christmas haul! Congrats!!


----------



## Luxzenith

juzluvpink said:


> Went a bit crazy to celebrate Xmas..
> View attachment 3549646
> 
> 
> *omg*
> 
> View attachment 3549647
> 
> Maxi twilly cut Astrologie CW06 Marine/Ciel/Petrole
> 
> View attachment 3549648
> 
> Ombré Charniere lizard GHW
> 
> View attachment 3549649
> 
> Lift GM in Noir
> 
> View attachment 3549650
> 
> Kara in Bleu Seychelles/Pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 3549651
> 
> 140x140 Cashmere Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet CW15 Gris Flanelle/Antracite/Gris
> 
> View attachment 3549652
> 
> Ostia sandals in Noir
> 
> I am in Cloud H now.. thanks for letting me share!



Oh my? The scarf looks like a good neutral and very versatile! Well done!


----------



## Luxzenith

atomic110 said:


> Congrats! I love ghillies the most! I got a Kelly32 ghillies and I've been looking for a B 'sister' like yours for a while! Looking at your score give me hope that i may still stand a chance to find it from store, well done!



Thanks! Looks like there is hope the craftsmen are still working on this style in the newer colours! What colour is your kelly ghillies? I do actually like it very much in a kelly design too!


----------



## Serva1

Bought a thick navy cashmere shawl to keep me warm during winter months. It's navy and I love the classic pinstripe business look. The ponchos don't look good on me but this one will work with the right navy blue outfit.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3549826
> 
> Bought a thick navy cashmere shawl to keep me warm during winter months. It's navy and I love the classic pinstripe business look. The ponchos don't look good on me but this one will work with the right navy blue outfit.



Very beautiful Serva. You will use that quite often I'm sure.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very beautiful Serva. You will use that quite often I'm sure.



Thank you dear PbP, it's different from all the H shawls I already have, very thick, a bit stiff cashmere. I love blue colours [emoji170]


----------



## Keren16

I bought a few things this past week.

First -


A Twilly for my Kelly 
I like to protect the handles

Then a Jige with an H Clic & a Hapi bracelet 



I was not very color adventurous this fall


----------



## aluminum_siren

I love that Jige above. I own the same one in a different leather. Totally a classic and can go from day to night!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> I bought a few things this past week.
> 
> First -
> View attachment 3549963
> 
> A Twilly for my Kelly
> I like to protect the handles
> 
> Then a Jige with an H Clic & a Hapi bracelet
> View attachment 3549964
> 
> 
> I was not very color adventurous this fall



Beautiful classic choices. Congratulations.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful classic choices. Congratulations.



Thank you!  They were easy, versatile choices


----------



## Emerson

This is beautiful Serva! 
I love the classic business pinstripes, very classy indeed.



Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3549826
> 
> Bought a thick navy cashmere shawl to keep me warm during winter months. It's navy and I love the classic pinstripe business look. The ponchos don't look good on me but this one will work with the right navy blue outfit.


----------



## Keren16

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3549826
> 
> Bought a thick navy cashmere shawl to keep me warm during winter months. It's navy and I love the classic pinstripe business look. The ponchos don't look good on me but this one will work with the right navy blue outfit.



It's beautiful [emoji7] 
Perfect [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## lmac408

Keren16 said:


> I bought a few things this past week.
> 
> First -
> View attachment 3549963
> 
> A Twilly for my Kelly
> I like to protect the handles
> 
> Then a Jige with an H Clic & a Hapi bracelet
> View attachment 3549964
> 
> 
> I was not very color adventurous this fall



What color/leather is this Kelly? It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Keren16

lmac408 said:


> What color/leather is this Kelly? It is gorgeous!!!!



Thank you!
The leather is Chevre de Coromandel


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Masao said:


> My first Kelly 35
> It's a 2016 SS " Sauge " color and I really really love it



This! The sauge CW is gorgeous and there is so much to love ~ it is a Kelly and the color is perfection with it, *Masao*. Congrats!


----------



## adguru

Emerson said:


> This is beautiful Serva!
> I love the classic business pinstripes, very classy indeed.


You look fabulous in this!!


----------



## mygoodies

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear PbP, it's different from all the H shawls I already have, very thick, a bit stiff cashmere. I love blue colours [emoji170]



GORGEOUS! Forgot to check out their
stoles  Loooove H Cashmere stoles. It'll feel less "stiff" the more u wear it! Been wearing mine non stop this winter! Enjoyyyyy dear!


----------



## Bella2015

Keren16 said:


> I bought a few things this past week.
> 
> First -
> View attachment 3549963
> 
> A Twilly for my Kelly
> I like to protect the handles
> 
> Then a Jige with an H Clic & a Hapi bracelet
> View attachment 3549964
> 
> 
> I was not very color adventurous this fall



Everything you got is Beautiful!


----------



## Keren16

Bella2015 said:


> Everything you got is Beautiful!



Thank you Bella2015!  
I appreciate that[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3549826
> 
> Bought a thick navy cashmere shawl to keep me warm during winter months. It's navy and I love the classic pinstripe business look. The ponchos don't look good on me but this one will work with the right navy blue outfit.


Super elegant! I really like this on you! Great buy Serva[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Keren16 said:


> I bought a few things this past week.
> 
> First -
> View attachment 3549963
> 
> A Twilly for my Kelly
> I like to protect the handles
> 
> Then a Jige with an H Clic & a Hapi bracelet
> View attachment 3549964
> 
> 
> I was not very color adventurous this fall


Yay you got the black Jige and some fabulous accessories too! Beautiful my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## renet

Keren16 said:


> I bought a few things this past week.
> 
> First -
> View attachment 3549963
> 
> A Twilly for my Kelly
> I like to protect the handles
> 
> Then a Jige with an H Clic & a Hapi bracelet
> View attachment 3549964
> 
> 
> I was not very color adventurous this fall



[emoji4] Lovely items just in time for a Xmas! Merry xmas to you & family! [emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Super elegant! I really like this on you! Great buy Serva[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> Yay you got the black Jige and some fabulous accessories too! Beautiful my friend [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you Eternal[emoji8].  I value your opinions !!![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

renet said:


> [emoji4] Lovely items just in time for a Xmas! Merry xmas to you & family! [emoji6]



Thank you Renet!  How thoughtful of you!
Merry Christmas to you & your family also[emoji319]
Hope you find wonderful presents [emoji320] under you tree & share posts & pics with your tpf family[emoji8]


----------



## prepster

Keren16 said:


> I bought a few things this past week.
> 
> First -
> View attachment 3549963
> 
> A Twilly for my Kelly
> I like to protect the handles
> 
> Then a Jige with an H Clic & a Hapi bracelet
> View attachment 3549964
> 
> 
> I was not very color adventurous this fall



Beautiful!


----------



## Keren16

prepster said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## prepster

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3549826
> 
> Bought a thick navy cashmere shawl to keep me warm during winter months. It's navy and I love the classic pinstripe business look. The ponchos don't look good on me but this one will work with the right navy blue outfit.



So classic!  You will get so much wear and pleasure from that this winter!


----------



## ari

Luxzenith said:


> I got a lovely call from my SA at one of my home stores and insist I come right in and she had an Xmas surprise for me.
> 
> I never expected I will ever buy a B in phalladium hardware, but never say never...
> 
> From photos. This colour looked so pale, so hard to maintain... IRL.. I fell so headlong in love...!! The blue is not too bright and not too pale.
> 
> And I never thought I will ever buy something in this Ghillies print..
> 
> Presenting my Birkin 30, in Clemence and Ever-color leathers in Ghillies design, Blue Paradise.. A first for me in a B with the hardware, leathers, additional detailed design.
> 
> View attachment 3547099
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547101
> 
> 
> I swear so many times I am going to ban island.. But my SA is making it tough!! [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to share my joy today.. I swear my heart almost stopped when it was unwrapped in front of me!



Beautiful [emoji898] congrats!


----------



## ari

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 3547216


Beautiful belt ! Congrats!


Slickcanary said:


> View attachment 3547421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the email from my SA Saturday.  Scurried into the store.  Courier arrived yesterday!!!  This is my second B, but first 'brand new to me'...  Black Epsom 35 GHW.   HO, HO, HO!!!


Gorgeous B! Congrats [emoji322] 


lipeach21 said:


> Just picked up mini c mouette ghw in Epsom
> View attachment 3547583


Oh, this is so cute! Congrats [emoji898] 


Neah Alexandra said:


> Kelly Sellier 32 in Black with GHW, my first Hermes baby!!  (pictured in front of H's DC boutique this past weekend)


This is the ultimate bag! Congrats [emoji323] 


MrH said:


> Belated 40th present [emoji320] to myself [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji173]️
> View attachment 3548506


Congrats [emoji324] 


Bella2015 said:


> From me, to me, because I just absolutely love me, Xmas gift - K32 Noir  [emoji320][emoji7][emoji8][emoji77]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548661


Amazing! Congrats [emoji324] 


peppers90 said:


> Equateur strap for the Hermes Apple Watch
> 
> View attachment 3548819
> View attachment 3548818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548821


This is so pretty!


Masao said:


> My first Kelly 35
> It's a 2016 SS " Sauge " color and I really really love it


Love it [emoji7] congrats [emoji898] 


juzluvpink said:


> Went a bit crazy to celebrate Xmas..
> View attachment 3549646
> 
> 
> *omg*
> 
> View attachment 3549647
> 
> Maxi twilly cut Astrologie CW06 Marine/Ciel/Petrole
> 
> View attachment 3549648
> 
> Ombré Charniere lizard GHW
> 
> View attachment 3549649
> 
> Lift GM in Noir
> 
> View attachment 3549650
> 
> Kara in Bleu Seychelles/Pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 3549651
> 
> 140x140 Cashmere Dans l'atelier de Robert Dallet CW15 Gris Flanelle/Antracite/Gris
> 
> View attachment 3549652
> 
> Ostia sandals in Noir
> 
> I am in Cloud H now.. thanks for letting me share!


Amazing purchases! Enjoy [emoji4] 


Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3549826
> 
> Bought a thick navy cashmere shawl to keep me warm during winter months. It's navy and I love the classic pinstripe business look. The ponchos don't look good on me but this one will work with the right navy blue outfit.


Love the shawl! Congrats [emoji324] 


Keren16 said:


> I bought a few things this past week.
> 
> First -
> View attachment 3549963
> 
> A Twilly for my Kelly
> I like to protect the handles
> 
> Then a Jige with an H Clic & a Hapi bracelet
> View attachment 3549964
> 
> 
> I was not very color adventurous this fall



Love the Jige and the bracelets! Very beautiful! Congrats [emoji173]️[emoji898][emoji324]


----------



## Sienna220

Couldnt resist afew little early holiday gifts for myself.
So a few silk goodies ...


----------



## PIPET83

Hello everyone finally My bolide shark arrived... just before Christmas..[emoji120]


----------



## Sienna220

More bag charms....








And if 2 of rodeos look familiar it's because I already have same colors in different size ...lol... I know I'm a goof so laugh but they are for different bags


----------



## Sienna220

And also got some fragrance sets  and shampoos  ( love!)


Thanks for letting me share ,  my lovely friends !


----------



## Sienna220

PIPET83 said:


> Hello everyone finally My bolide shark arrived... just before Christmas..[emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550295


NIIICEEE!!!! 
I want one of these so bad. Especially as I have been bitten by a shark before .  lol no worries just a small bite but it always manages to impress people.  that fact alone should make H put me on the list for one of these. Yeah right ! 
Seriously great bag! wear in good health and thanks for sharing ! !


----------



## Alexa67

PIPET83 said:


> Hello everyone finally My bolide shark arrived... just before Christmas..[emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550295


Unbelievable, this bag is mega cool. 
It you carry it I'm sure lots of people will forget to watch their steps.


----------



## suziez

PIPET83 said:


> Hello everyone finally My bolide shark arrived... just before Christmas..[emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550295


I am crazy about this bag


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sienna220 said:


> Couldnt resist afew little early holiday gifts for myself.
> So a few silk goodies ...
> View attachment 3550283
> 
> View attachment 3550284
> 
> View attachment 3550286
> 
> View attachment 3550289
> 
> View attachment 3550290
> 
> View attachment 3550291



Wow! Those are some amazing gifts! Beautiful![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Thank you Eternal[emoji8].  I value your opinions !!![emoji8][emoji8]



Ditto my friend [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## jpezmom

Keren16 said:


> I bought a few things this past week.
> 
> First -
> View attachment 3549963
> 
> A Twilly for my Kelly
> I like to protect the handles
> 
> Then a Jige with an H Clic & a Hapi bracelet
> View attachment 3549964
> 
> 
> I was not very color adventurous this fall


Everything is amazing!  Especially love your Kelly - now that is a head turner!


----------



## jpezmom

Sienna220 said:


> Couldnt resist afew little early holiday gifts for myself.
> So a few silk goodies ...
> View attachment 3550283
> 
> View attachment 3550284
> 
> View attachment 3550286
> 
> View attachment 3550289
> 
> View attachment 3550290
> 
> View attachment 3550291


OMG - these are the best of the best!  Each one is beautiful - happy holidays and enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Sienna220

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Those are some amazing gifts! Beautiful![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


So kind, thank you !


----------



## Sienna220

jpezmom said:


> OMG - these are the best of the best!  Each one is beautiful - happy holidays and enjoy your new goodies!


How kind of you , and I will definitely enjoy hehe ... 
Happy Holidays to you too, jpezmom!!!


----------



## m_ichele

Keren16 said:


> I bought a few things this past week.
> 
> First -
> View attachment 3549963
> 
> A Twilly for my Kelly
> I like to protect the handles
> 
> Then a Jige with an H Clic & a Hapi bracelet
> View attachment 3549964
> 
> 
> I was not very color adventurous this fall



All amazing keren! [emoji7]


----------



## Kelly Banana

I found this beauty, Ailes Pleins de Joie 70carres today at BellaVita in Taipei! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




A nice little Xmas gift for myself a celebration of my hubby's marathon!


----------



## octomay

sammix3 said:


> Ooh can you share more pics?  I have a tiny wrist so CDC is too big on me



Did you try xs cdc?


----------



## Baglover121

These beauties! Love them


----------



## cuselover

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Brique ghillies b35!


----------



## ayc

cuselover said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551133
> 
> 
> Brique ghillies b35!



wow!  love ghillies!  the color is gorgeous!  congrats!!!!


----------



## Sienna220

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3551112
> 
> These beauties! Love them


I'm always too shy to do modeling shots lol but if you are not I would love to see these on, they are gorgeous ,  congrats !


----------



## Sienna220

Kelly Banana said:


> I found this beauty, Ailes Pleins de Joie 70carres today at BellaVita in Taipei!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551060
> 
> 
> A nice little Xmas gift for myself a celebration of my hubby's marathon!


Oh wow how vibrant !


----------



## H. for H.

I think rodeos look great on other people's bags.  I have been shown quite a few in all three sizes at different stores throughout the year and they have never been my thing.  Never say never with Hermes...my first rodeo PM on my B35.


----------



## imagineme

H. for H. said:


> I think rodeos look great on other people's bags.  I have been shown quite a few in all three sizes at different stores throughout the year and they have never been my thing.  Never say never with Hermes...my first rodeo PM on my B35.


I think this is marvelous!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

H. for H. said:


> I think rodeos look great on other people's bags.  I have been shown quite a few in all three sizes at different stores throughout the year and they have never been my thing.  Never say never with Hermes...my first rodeo PM on my B35.



CONGRATS!! Yr horsie looks perfect on yr B! Careful tho, they're addictive


----------



## Scarf and Glove

cuselover said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551133
> 
> 
> Brique ghillies b35!


Breathtaking--serious love for the ghillies


----------



## Miss Al

This! Rouge H box Kelly 28 sellier ghw






Here without the strap.


----------



## renet

Just brought home this baby, K28 in Epsom Sellier! Am elated to receive a surprise call last week! Thanks for letting me share!
View attachment 3551862


----------



## tabbi001

renet said:


> Just brought home this baby, K28 in Epsom Sellier! Am elated to receive a surprise call last week! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3551862


Congratulations!!! I couldn't see the attached picture. But I'm sure that it's a very beautiful bag  modelling pics please!


----------



## renet

tabbi001 said:


> Congratulations!!! I couldn't see the attached picture. But I'm sure that it's a very beautiful bag  modelling pics please!



Thank you, Tabbi!  Here she is! 


Has not start bringing her out yet. Just admiring her in my bedroom. [emoji13]


----------



## hbr

H. for H. said:


> I think rodeos look great on other people's bags.  I have been shown quite a few in all three sizes at different stores throughout the year and they have never been my thing.  Never say never with Hermes...my first rodeo PM on my B35.



Love it!  I just got the same one and my first ad well . I'm not a big bag charm person but I love this size in the rodeo.


----------



## Miss Al

renet said:


> Thank you, Tabbi!  Here she is!
> View attachment 3551865
> 
> Has not start bringing her out yet. Just admiring her in my bedroom. [emoji13]


Hi dear. Don't minde me asking. Does the Rodeo get in the way when you open the bag? I am considering getting a Rodeo for my K.


----------



## ELLENSUMMERS

My last purchase - so in love with Galop


----------



## Susie Tunes

Miss Al said:


> This! Rouge H box Kelly 28 sellier ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here without the strap.



Gorgeous - [emoji7] Rouge H


----------



## Alexa67

renet said:


> Thank you, Tabbi!  Here she is!
> View attachment 3551865
> 
> Has not start bringing her out yet. Just admiring her in my bedroom. [emoji13]


Crazy Girl


----------



## renet

Miss Al said:


> Hi dear. Don't minde me asking. Does the Rodeo get in the way when you open the bag? I am considering getting a Rodeo for my K.



Hi dear, not at all! Rodeo does not get in my way when opening or closing the clasp. HTH. [emoji6]


----------



## agumila

I've been looking for the perfect twilly to match my B30 gris mouette and that will make the gold hardware pop. I finally found it!! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## labellavita27

hbr said:


> View attachment 3544196
> 
> 
> My B35 that I just got in Paris a couple months ago with my first Rodeo. Love the mini size . Thanks for letting me share!



[emoji7][emoji162]


----------



## Monique1004

I went to Madison Ave again to pick up more charms they got yesterday. Sadly nice colors are mostly gone already even though it's only been a day... I did get a couple I really wanted though. The nice lady actually labeled all the boxes as well. How nice.


----------



## renet

Alexa67 said:


> Crazy Girl



Haha...yeah! [emoji23][emoji13]


----------



## renet

Monique1004 said:


> I went to Madison Ave again to pick up more charms they got yesterday. Sadly nice colors are mostly gone already even though it's only been a day... I did get a couple I really wanted though. The nice lady actually labeled all the boxes as well. How nice.
> 
> View attachment 3552342
> View attachment 3552344
> View attachment 3552345


Monique, they are all so pretty! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

Haven't posted in a while, but this I had to share.  My very first Kelly cut and rodeo.  I can't get over how cute this little rodeo is!


----------



## Sienna220

renet said:


> Thank you, Tabbi!  Here she is!
> View attachment 3551865
> 
> Has not start bringing her out yet. Just admiring her in my bedroom. [emoji13]


Lovely ! ! !


----------



## renet

LovEmAll said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but this I had to share.  My very first Kelly cut and rodeo.  I can't get over how cute this little rodeo is!



All of them look so pretty! Love the Rodeo in bi-color! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## renet

Sienna220 said:


> Lovely ! ! !



Thank you!  [emoji6]


----------



## LovEmAll

renet said:


> All of them look so pretty! Love the Rodeo in bi-color! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much!  I'm over the moon


----------



## Luxzenith

LovEmAll said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but this I had to share.  My very first Kelly cut and rodeo.  I can't get over how cute this little rodeo is!



Drooling over the rodeo and this lovely blue!! Lovely! Enjoy it during this favorite holiday season of the year!!


----------



## stacey_1805

agumila said:


> I've been looking for the perfect twilly to match my B30 gris mouette and that will make the gold hardware pop. I finally found it!! Thanks for letting me share!



Love your twillies against the grid mouette colour! May I know the name of the twilly?


----------



## stacey_1805

Monique1004 said:


> I went to Madison Ave again to pick up more charms they got yesterday. Sadly nice colors are mostly gone already even though it's only been a day... I did get a couple I really wanted though. The nice lady actually labeled all the boxes as well. How nice.
> 
> View attachment 3552342
> View attachment 3552344
> View attachment 3552345



Very interesting and festive charms!


----------



## stacey_1805

LovEmAll said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but this I had to share.  My very first Kelly cut and rodeo.  I can't get over how cute this little rodeo is!



Love the new colours of the rodeo! It's going straight to my wishlist!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Sienna220 said:


> Couldnt resist afew little early holiday gifts for myself.
> So a few silk goodies ...
> View attachment 3550283
> 
> View attachment 3550284
> 
> View attachment 3550286
> 
> View attachment 3550289
> 
> View attachment 3550290
> 
> View attachment 3550291



Love all these!! [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

LovEmAll said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but this I had to share.  My very first Kelly cut and rodeo.  I can't get over how cute this little rodeo is!



This combo is so cute! I love this.


----------



## Sienna220

HiEndGirl said:


> Love all these!! [emoji7]


Thanks ! !!


----------



## Luv n bags

My Tyger Tyger silk scarf


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tigertrixie said:


> My Tyger Tyger silk scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553096



This colorway is so beautiful!!  It really is "Tyger Tyger burning bright" !!


----------



## Luv n bags

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This colorway is so beautiful!!  It really is "Tyger Tyger burning bright" !!



Thank you! I love it.  My first, but not my last!


----------



## renet

tigertrixie said:


> My Tyger Tyger silk scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553096



Vibrant color! Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## agumila

stacey_1805 said:


> Love your twillies against the grid mouette colour! May I know the name of the twilly?


Thanks!! The name of the twilly is Cavalleria d'Etriers


----------



## H. for H.

imagineme said:


> I think this is marvelous!!!!


Thank you!  This little rodeo is quite is marvelous and cheery.


mygoodies said:


> CONGRATS!! Yr horsie looks perfect on yr B! Careful tho, they're addictive


Thanks for the warning!  H has mysterious ways to get us hooked when we least expect it.


hbr said:


> Love it!  I just got the same one and my first ad well . I'm not a big bag charm person but I love this size in the rodeo.


I love it too!  I'm also not a big bag charm person, but was immediately drawn to this one because of the colors and size.


----------



## LovEmAll

Luxzenith said:


> Drooling over the rodeo and this lovely blue!! Lovely! Enjoy it during this favorite holiday season of the year!!





stacey_1805 said:


> Love the new colours of the rodeo! It's going straight to my wishlist!





HiEndGirl said:


> This combo is so cute! I love this.



Thank you so much!  The rodeo is the cutest charm ever...my first I know I finally get why everyone loves them so much.  And beyond happy with my first kc [emoji7]


----------



## ShadowComet

My latest purchase- K28 Trench Togo and the twilly.


----------



## LovEmAll

ShadowComet said:


> My latest purchase- K28 Trench Togo and the twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553339



Omg!!!! Congrats!  Looks like we both got lucky with the minis this time of year [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love the twilly too!


----------



## HiEndGirl

I wanted to post this here yesterday but I ran out if time. My first Rodeo L[emoji170]VE


----------



## HiEndGirl

ShadowComet said:


> My latest purchase- K28 Trench Togo and the twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553339



Gorgeous combo. I love your bag [emoji7]


----------



## DH sucker

LovEmAll said:


> Haven't posted in a while, but this I had to share.  My very first Kelly cut and rodeo.  I can't get over how cute this little rodeo is!



Congrats in the KC!  What color is that?


----------



## LVoeluv

Finally hunt down a pm rodeo. Wanted the Celeste/malachite/Craie combo but no pm size. Think rose azalea also looks pretty good on paon too. With matching twilly [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I think I'm now officially a rodeo addict, [emoji23][emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## renet

Earlier this month bought some perfume gift sets, Ostia shoes for myself as xmas gift (but I received a bigger surprise from my SA last week [emoji13]) and a MC2 wallet as surprise xmas gift for my husband. 






Ostia for myself. Still haven't unbox. 


This is the color I chose. [emoji4]


And this MC2 wallet Epsom Black/Paon for my husband. Planned to give it only on Xmas day itself during our holiday. Got to hide in my luggage first. Hope he will like it. [emoji4][emoji13]


----------



## Bother Free

Couldn't resist these cuties


----------



## ShadowComet

LovEmAll said:


> Omg!!!! Congrats!  Looks like we both got lucky with the minis this time of year [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] love the twilly too!


Thanks dear. It's my first K in 28cm. I hope to get B 25cm for my next bag


----------



## ShadowComet

HiEndGirl said:


> Gorgeous combo. I love your bag [emoji7]


Thanks HiEndGirl. Your pico is so lovely !


----------



## ShadowComet

LVoeluv said:


> Finally hunt down a pm rodeo. Wanted the Celeste/malachite/Craie combo but no pm size. Think rose azalea also looks pretty good on paon too. With matching twilly [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553495
> View attachment 3553496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm now officially a rodeo addict, [emoji23][emoji8][emoji7
> 
> Love everything dear!


----------



## ShadowComet

renet said:


> Earlier this month bought some perfume gift sets, Ostia shoes for myself as xmas gift (but I received a bigger surprise from my SA last week [emoji13]) and a MC2 wallet as surprise xmas gift for my husband.
> 
> View attachment 3553608
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553609
> 
> Ostia for myself. Still haven't unbox.
> View attachment 3553614
> 
> This is the color I chose. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3553615
> 
> And this MC2 wallet Epsom Black/Paon for my husband. Planned to give it only on Xmas day itself during our holiday. Got to hide in my luggage first. Hope he will like it. [emoji4][emoji13]
> View attachment 3553617
> 
> View attachment 3553618
> 
> View attachment 3553619



Your husband will love the wallet. The blue paon interior is so cute.


----------



## ShadowComet

Bother Free said:


> Couldn't resist these cuties
> View attachment 3553622
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553623


Congrats! ❤


----------



## LVoeluv

Thanks!! [emoji7]


----------



## Ethengdurst

ShadowComet said:


> My latest purchase- K28 Trench Togo and the twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553339


Gorgeous! Congratulations hun!


----------



## Luxzenith

tigertrixie said:


> My Tyger Tyger silk scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553096



This is one of the loveliest colorway for this design!! Really nice!! Hope to see it in action with modeling shots soon !![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Bother Free said:


> Couldn't resist these cuties
> View attachment 3553622
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553623



Love all of these! Fabulous little trio [emoji7]


----------



## Cygne18

LVoeluv said:


> Finally hunt down a pm rodeo. Wanted the Celeste/malachite/Craie combo but no pm size. Think rose azalea also looks pretty good on paon too. With matching twilly [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553495
> View attachment 3553496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm now officially a rodeo addict, [emoji23][emoji8][emoji7]



What a wonderful combination! They all complement each other very well.


----------



## HiEndGirl

LVoeluv said:


> Finally hunt down a pm rodeo. Wanted the Celeste/malachite/Craie combo but no pm size. Think rose azalea also looks pretty good on paon too. With matching twilly [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553495
> View attachment 3553496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm now officially a rodeo addict, [emoji23][emoji8][emoji7]



This combo makes me want another Pico and Rodeo [emoji7]


----------



## Bother Free

ShadowComet said:


> Congrats! ❤


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bother Free

HiEndGirl said:


> Love all of these! Fabulous little trio [emoji7]


Thank you so much!!


----------



## LVoeluv

Cygne18 said:


> What a wonderful combination! They all complement each other very well.



Thank you! I love [emoji173]️ it too, [emoji7]



HiEndGirl said:


> This combo makes me want another Pico and Rodeo [emoji7]



[emoji7] Me too! I saw a pico 18 in sage and etain at the store yesterday and so so tempted to get it! I'd love to get the same color combo as your rodeo too! It'll look divine with paon I'm sure... these cuties, both pico and rodeo are so hard to resist!


----------



## Luv n bags

Luxzenith said:


> This is one of the loveliest colorway for this design!! Really nice!! Hope to see it in action with modeling shots soon !![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! For sure!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## etoupebirkin

I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.

A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.


----------



## EmileH

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111



Congratulations to DD!!!


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> Earlier this month bought some perfume gift sets, Ostia shoes for myself as xmas gift (but I received a bigger surprise from my SA last week [emoji13]) and a MC2 wallet as surprise xmas gift for my husband.
> 
> Ostia for myself. Still haven't unbox.
> 
> This is the color I chose.
> And this MC2 wallet Epsom Black/Paon for my husband. Planned to give it only on Xmas day itself during our holiday. Got to hide in my luggage first. Hope he will like it. [emoji4][emoji13]



Congrats on your purchases, renet! Your K is one of the best Xmas gifts hehe [emoji1][emoji178]



etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.



Congrats to your DD! Love everything you got especially cute rodeos [emoji7][emoji206]


----------



## Lollipop15

So happy to find these little ponies during my trip! [emoji7][emoji206]


----------



## H. for H.

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111



Major Congrats to your DD for getting accepted to her first choice.  You must be so proud and ecstatic.  Love the matching bags, and your poncho matches her jacket too!


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to find these little ponies during my trip! [emoji7][emoji206]
> View attachment 3554134



[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] so happy for you to find them, Lollipop! And one of them are the latest bi-color! I will also try finding ponies overseas!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## renet

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111



Congratulations for your DD and also your H finds! [emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats on your purchases, renet! Your K is one of the best Xmas gifts hehe [emoji1][emoji178]



Thank you, Lollipop! Yes, my new K is my best Xmas gift! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ghoztz

ShadowComet said:


> My latest purchase- K28 Trench Togo and the twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553339



Such a perfect match!! Your K Trench with GHW is so divine!


----------



## etoupebirkin

H. for H. said:


> Major Congrats to your DD for getting accepted to her first choice.  You must be so proud and ecstatic.  Love the matching bags, and your poncho matches her jacket too!


DD called me at my office with the news. I started screaming and crying. This has been a road paved with very hard work. No one deserves it more. 
She happened to be home. So I took a half a day off. We went to lunch and out shopping. She wanted an under the radar tote. A double sens certainly fits the bill. I realized we matched when I posted the photo.


----------



## renet

ShadowComet said:


> Your husband will love the wallet. The blue paon interior is so cute.



Thank you, ShadowComet! [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Soooo happy to join this thread! I just received my very first Birkin yesterday and feel so blessed. It's still under our "imaginary" Christmas tree and will only open it on Christmas morning


----------



## Cygne18

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Soooo happy to join this thread! I just received my very first Birkin yesterday and feel so blessed. It's still under our "imaginary" Christmas tree and will only open it on Christmas morning



I'm.so happy for you, @Rosy's Luxury Closet! What a wonderful Christmas present. I hope you do a reveal after the holiday!


----------



## dessertfirst

agumila said:


> I've been looking for the perfect twilly to match my B30 gris mouette and that will make the gold hardware pop. I finally found it!! Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful twilly.  May I ask the name please.  I have the same bag only with phw and i think it would work with mine.  Great choice


----------



## dessertfirst

ShadowComet said:


> My latest purchase- K28 Trench Togo and the twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553339


GORGEOUS.......


----------



## dessertfirst

etoupebirkin said:


> DD called me at my office with the news. I started screaming and crying. This has been a road paved with very hard work. No one deserves it more.
> She happened to be home. So I took a half a day off. We went to lunch and out shopping. She wanted an under the radar tote. A double sens certainly fits the bill. I realized we matched when I posted the photo.


Wonderful..  What a fantastic relationship you too have...and major congrats to your DD. I miss shopping with my mom.


----------



## Mariapia

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111


What a great pic! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Cygne18

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111



Congratulations, @etoupebirkin! Love the mom/daughter shot and all of your H goodies. You must be insanely proud of your DD. Wonderful holiday news!


----------



## krawford

@etoupebirkin, Geez, where do I begin!!  First congratulations to your precious daughter for her acceptance into her first choice medical school. How awesome is that!!! And the bags, Bleu Nuit is such a fabulous color for that Bolide and I am assuming that is a Double Sens your daughter is carrying?  And then on to the Poncho!!!  I have been eyeing that poncho for a little while now.  You look fabulous in it!!!!


----------



## Sappho

etoupebirkin said:


> DD called me at my office with the news. I started screaming and crying. This has been a road paved with very hard work. No one deserves it more.
> She happened to be home. So I took a half a day off. We went to lunch and out shopping. She wanted an under the radar tote. A double sens certainly fits the bill. I realized we matched when I posted the photo.



Congrats to your DD! What a fabulous way to celebrate, lunch and shopping at H!!


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] so happy for you to find them, Lollipop! And one of them are the latest bi-color! I will also try finding ponies overseas!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you renet! I have found many more rodeos during my trips than at my home store haha


----------



## califl

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111


Congrats! You must be so proud of your daughter! Happy Chanukah blues woohoo!


----------



## Oryx816

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111



Beautiful pic of the two of you and congrats on your daughter's acceptance to her first choice of medical school!  What a terrific accomplishment that surely came from years of dedication and hard work!  

Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## cremel

etoupebirkin said:


> DD called me at my office with the news. I started screaming and crying. This has been a road paved with very hard work. No one deserves it more.
> She happened to be home. So I took a half a day off. We went to lunch and out shopping. She wanted an under the radar tote. A double sens certainly fits the bill. I realized we matched when I posted the photo.



Feel so happy for you EB!! I saw the photo of you two and immediately saw you matched. It's a long way to get into med school... lots of hard work indeed. Congrats to your dear daughter too!!! [emoji898][emoji898]


----------



## ari

Miss Al said:


> This! Rouge H box Kelly 28 sellier ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here without the strap.



This is the ultimate bag!


----------



## renet

agumila said:


> I've been looking for the perfect twilly to match my B30 gris mouette and that will make the gold hardware pop. I finally found it!! Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful B! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> Thank you renet! I have found many more rodeos during my trips than at my home store haha



Yeah. I agree. Me too! Good idea to go overseas to find Rodeos! [emoji1][emoji13]


----------



## periogirl28

Just wanted to share something I found. Lots of goodies in store yesterday including this Amethyst gator CDC in XS and RGHW. Along with Christmas treats from the store.  
	

		
			
		

		
	






And I am wondering if my Christmas card includes the theme for 2017


----------



## ghoztz

periogirl28 said:


> Just wanted to share something I found. Lots of goodies in store yesterday including this Amethyst gator CDC in XS and RGHW. Along with Christmas treats from the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555232
> 
> View attachment 3555233
> 
> 
> And I am wondering if my Christmas card includes the theme for 2017
> 
> View attachment 3555234



Love the color!!  I'm waiting for mine to come in in a large scale.


----------



## periogirl28

ghoztz said:


> Love the color!!  I'm waiting for mine to come in in a large scale.



Cool! That's great, everyone has their own preferences and Hermes makes both For me, small scales is a must and my first CDC in XS size fits me perfectly, better than size S. Hope you are my twin soon!


----------



## Miss Al

ari said:


> This is the ultimate bag!


Thanks ari.


----------



## Miss Al

periogirl28 said:


> Just wanted to share something I found. Lots of goodies in store yesterday including this Amethyst gator CDC in XS and RGHW. Along with Christmas treats from the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555232
> 
> View attachment 3555233
> 
> 
> And I am wondering if my Christmas card includes the theme for 2017
> 
> View attachment 3555234


Love love amethyst! Congrats.


----------



## sydgirl

My UHG Christmas present... presenting my new K... im over the moon [emoji7]


----------



## renet

sydgirl said:


> My UHG Christmas present... presenting my new K... im over the moon [emoji7]



Congratulations, sydgirl! She is a wonderful [emoji320]!

Merry Xmas! [emoji319]


----------



## periogirl28

Miss Al said:


> Love love amethyst! Congrats.



Thank you!


----------



## Alexa67

sydgirl said:


> My UHG Christmas present... presenting my new K... im over the moon [emoji7]


Hermes really to the best colors. The proof is your wonderful new Kelly. 
Happy xmas


----------



## sydgirl

renet said:


> Congratulations, sydgirl! She is a wonderful [emoji320]!
> 
> Merry Xmas! [emoji319]


Thank you renet [emoji177] im so in love! Merry Christmas to you too! [emoji319]



Alexa67 said:


> Hermes really to the best colors. The proof is your wonderful new Kelly.
> Happy xmas


They sure do! She actually glows! Merry Christmas to you too Alexa67 [emoji166]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sydgirl said:


> My UHG Christmas present... presenting my new K... im over the moon [emoji7]


GORGEOUS darling!!!! Is it Paon or Lagoon??


----------



## sydgirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> GORGEOUS darling!!!! Is it Paon or Lagoon??


Thank you IF [emoji8] its Lagoon! My most UHG H colour! And she's more beautiful than i imagined!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sydgirl said:


> My UHG Christmas present... presenting my new K... im over the moon [emoji7]


Holy cr*p,!!!  Do you know how many people here would do many immoral and illegal things for that bag?!!! Seriously, it is TDF!!!! Congrats and wear it in the best of health!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sydgirl said:


> My UHG Christmas present... presenting my new K... im over the moon [emoji7]



Oh my goodness huge congrats to you!! The best color!


----------



## tramcaro

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111



Congratulations for your daughter!  Lovely pic of the two of you!


----------



## sydgirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Holy cr*p,!!!  Do you know how many people here would do many immoral and illegal things for that bag?!!! Seriously, it is TDF!!!! Congrats and wear it in the best of health!!!


Thank you etoupebirkin [emoji8] I honestly feel so so lucky to have found this beauty! Ive been hunting for lagoon for ages! It was the 1st H colour i fell in love with and finally the H fairies found her [emoji177] 


nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh my goodness huge congrats to you!! The best color!


Thank you so much nakedmosher [emoji178] it truly is the best colour [emoji7] its stunning and im blown away by her beauty!


----------



## brandee1002

My SA called me about this bag months ago ! However when she asked the SM had already promised to someone else  [emoji26].I never in my wildest dreams thought I would get a second chance at this baby . I guess it was meant to be !


----------



## renet

brandee1002 said:


> My SA called me about this bag months ago ! However when she asked the SM had already promised to someone else  [emoji26].I never in my wildest dreams thought I would get a second chance at this baby . I guess it was meant to be !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555931



Congratulations, brandee! She is in a great color! May I know what color is this?

Enjoy your new Constance! Merry Xmas and Happy holidays! [emoji6]


----------



## shoppi

Here are my xmas presents! Found these in Paris
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## renet

shoppi said:


> Here are my xmas presents! Found these in Paris
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow! These are just in time for a wonderful xmas!
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji319][emoji322]


----------



## brandee1002

renet said:


> Congratulations, brandee! She is in a great color! May I know what color is this?
> 
> Enjoy your new Constance! Merry Xmas and Happy holidays! [emoji6]


Thank you !! It's rose tyrien , I never thought it would be back in production [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## brandee1002

shoppi said:


> Here are my xmas presents! Found these in Paris
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow you hit the jack pot !congratulations


----------



## GAMOGIRL

shoppi said:


> Here are my xmas presents! Found these in Paris
> Thanks for letting me share!




Wow, beautiful Hermes family! Did you get all 3 during one trip to Paris?? Please share your story!


----------



## Ethengdurst

brandee1002 said:


> My SA called me about this bag months ago ! However when she asked the SM had already promised to someone else  [emoji26].I never in my wildest dreams thought I would get a second chance at this baby . I guess it was meant to be !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555931


It was meant for you and no one else. Congratulations babe!


----------



## renet

brandee1002 said:


> Thank you !! It's rose tyrien , I never thought it would be back in production [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



She's a beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## cremel

shoppi said:


> Here are my xmas presents! Found these in Paris
> Thanks for letting me share!



Impressive!! Congrats!!


----------



## scarletambience

brandee1002 said:


> My SA called me about this bag months ago ! However when she asked the SM had already promised to someone else  [emoji26].I never in my wildest dreams thought I would get a second chance at this baby . I guess it was meant to be !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555931



Gorgeous bag! Xmas came early! Congratulations - it was meant to be


----------



## lovelyhongbao

brandee1002 said:


> My SA called me about this bag months ago ! However when she asked the SM had already promised to someone else  [emoji26].I never in my wildest dreams thought I would get a second chance at this baby . I guess it was meant to be !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555931



Beautiful beautiful


----------



## lovelyhongbao

shoppi said:


> Here are my xmas presents! Found these in Paris
> Thanks for letting me share!



How wonderful to have these! Congrats!


----------



## labellavita27

shoppi said:


> Here are my xmas presents! Found these in Paris
> Thanks for letting me share!



What color is the birkin ?


----------



## obsessedwhermes

shoppi said:


> Here are my xmas presents! Found these in Paris
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats! Big haul!!


----------



## dessertfirst

brandee1002 said:


> My SA called me about this bag months ago ! However when she asked the SM had already promised to someone else  [emoji26].I never in my wildest dreams thought I would get a second chance at this baby . I guess it was meant to be !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555931


That thump you may have heard was me fainting...........................tdf


----------



## bertrande

My H fairy waved her wand and I took this home as a wonderful Christmas present! The accessories were a wonderful bonus although it's now time to rest the bank account for a bit!


----------



## LovEmAll

brandee1002 said:


> My SA called me about this bag months ago ! However when she asked the SM had already promised to someone else  [emoji26].I never in my wildest dreams thought I would get a second chance at this baby . I guess it was meant to be !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555931



Oh my gosh...beautiful!  This is just perfection.  [emoji179][emoji177][emoji178][emoji175][emoji176]


----------



## LovEmAll

bertrande said:


> My H fairy waved her wand and I took this home as a wonderful Christmas present! The accessories were a wonderful bonus although it's now time to rest the bank account for a bit!



:: stunning.  Congrats on this super special B [emoji7]



shoppi said:


> Here are my xmas presents! Found these in Paris
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats on this amazing haul! They are all tdf. [emoji7]



periogirl28 said:


> Just wanted to share something I found. Lots of goodies in store yesterday including this Amethyst gator CDC in XS and RGHW. Along with Christmas treats from the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555232
> 
> View attachment 3555233
> 
> 
> And I am wondering if my Christmas card includes the theme for 2017
> 
> View attachment 3555234



This CDC is mesmerizing.  Congrats on these beauties [emoji7]


etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111



When tpf collides with real life!  It was a pleasure meeting you and your daughter at H Europebirkin!  Congratulations again! You and your DD look fabulous with all your new H goodies in this pic. [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Prada Prince

I was in Harrods looking for a Kelly 40, but ended up helping my friend get his first Birkin 40... He's absolutely giddy with joy! 

B40 with gold hardware, in Togo, Rouge Grenat...


----------



## Angelian

Dans Un Jardin Anglais gavroche! And my third Hermès bracelet: Kelly Double Tour in black box with PHW. 
Thanks for letting me share, happy holidays everyone!


----------



## chica727

bertrande said:


> My H fairy waved her wand and I took this home as a wonderful Christmas present! The accessories were a wonderful bonus although it's now time to rest the bank account for a bit!


What a wonderful Christmas present. Your B is gorgeous. May I ask what size it is and whether is Nilos or P.?


----------



## Keren16

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111



I was just browsing threads when I came across your comment.  Congratulations to both of you!  It is a huge achievement after much hard work and determination!!  
As a mother of three children who became physicians,  I understand your experience.  This mod shot is a beautiful memory of a wonderful accomplishment!  All the best for continued success.
Happy Chanukah


----------



## shoppi

GAMOGIRL said:


> Wow, beautiful Hermes family! Did you get all 3 during one trip to Paris?? Please share your story!


Yes! I got all 3 in one trip. I will make my story simple and short.
This's my fourth time in Paris. I met a nice SA on my second trip and continued to see her every time I'm in Paris. I was hoping to score a b/k at the FSH but I was not success for the last three trips. 
First day I went to see my SA and bought a Birkin under my DN. Since I have a good purchase history, so I wanted to try my luck at the FSH again.  First time I queued and got an appt at 3:35pm and got a "NO". Second time I queued and got offered a Kelly. I was over the moon . Same day, I came to see my SA and asked her for another B/K for my mom but my SA told me I already bought two bags this year so I have to choose another bag. She asked me if I'd like to have a constance instead? I said yes and preferred in the mini size. When she same back it was a constance mini in noir and GHW. She told me it's very rare to have this combination.


----------



## shoppi

labellavita27 said:


> What color is the birkin ?



Kelly 28, Red tomato, evercolor and GHW
Birkin 30, Etain, togo GHW.


----------



## Luxzenith

shoppi said:


> Here are my xmas presents! Found these in Paris
> Thanks for letting me share!



These are the most classic colours tha goes with a lot of your wardrobe! 

Merry xmas and congrAts! Wat a haul!!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

shoppi said:


> Yes! I got all 3 in one trip. I will make my story simple and short.
> This's my fourth time in Paris. I met a nice SA on my second trip and continued to see her every time I'm in Paris. I was hoping to score a b/k at the FSH but I was not success for the last three trips.
> First day I went to see my SA and bought a Birkin under my DN. Since I have a good purchase history, so I wanted to try my luck at the FSH again.  First time I queued and got an appt at 3:35pm and got a "NO". Second time I queued and got offered a Kelly. I was over the moon . Same day, I came to see my SA and asked her for another B/K for my mom but my SA told me I already bought two bags this year so I have to choose another bag. She asked me if I'd like to have a constance instead? I said yes and preferred in the mini size. When she same back it was a constance mini in noir and GHW. She told me it's very rare to have this combination.




Thanks for sharing your story! You have a wonderful SA and lots of luck enjoy your xmas presents!


----------



## csetcos

Prada Prince said:


> I was in Harrods looking for a Kelly 40, but ended up helping my friend get his first Birkin 40... He's absolutely giddy with joy!
> 
> B40 with gold hardware, in Togo, Rouge Grenat...
> 
> View attachment 3556190



What a great friend!!! Love RG with gold! [emoji7]


----------



## Prada Prince

csetcos said:


> What a great friend!!! Love RG with gold! [emoji7]



Hahaha thanks. He's lucky I'm not a fan of reds,  and I was hoping and praying it was a colour I didn't like, so that my wallet wouldn't take a hit! Otherwise he'd be watching me walk away with another H bag... 

As it is, I'll just be content with getting a Proenza Schouler PS1 in the Harvey Nichols sale...


----------



## bertrande

chica727 said:


> What a wonderful Christmas present. Your B is gorgeous. May I ask what size it is and whether is Nilos or P.?


Thank you! Specs are B30 matte porosus in black. I was hoping for phw (although I'm actually a ghw girl so I might have regretted it later down the road, who knows) and when I look at pictures, I almost always find myself preferring the scales of the nilo croc (not to mention it is cheaper than porosus). However, I just could not pass on this!


----------



## Bother Free

Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## brandee1002

Ethengdurst said:


> It was meant for you and no one else. Congratulations babe! [emoji813]





scarletambience said:


> Gorgeous bag! Xmas came early! Congratulations - it was meant to be





lovelyhongbao said:


> Beautiful beautiful





dessertfirst said:


> That thump you may have heard was me fainting...........................tdf





LovEmAll said:


> Oh my gosh...beautiful!  This is just perfection.  [emoji179][emoji177][emoji178][emoji175][emoji176]




Thank you all so much ! I'm over the moon [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## atelierforward

sydgirl said:


> My UHG Christmas present... presenting my new K... im over the moon [emoji7]


So pretty!!


----------



## chica727

bertrande said:


> Thank you! Specs are B30 matte porosus in black. I was hoping for phw (although I'm actually a ghw girl so I might have regretted it later down the road, who knows) and when I look at pictures, I almost always find myself preferring the scales of the nilo croc (not to mention it is cheaper than porosus). However, I just could not pass on this!


@berttande: it is so gorgeous. I am looking for a B25 in Porosus croc. Not sure of which color i prefer. I am hoping for something in the red family. Do you find matte easy to handle? My wish list consists of shiny croc but yours made me reconsider. *blush*


----------



## bertrande

chica727 said:


> @berttande: it is so gorgeous. I am looking for a B25 in Porosus croc. Not sure of which color i prefer. I am hoping for something in the red family. Do you find matte easy to handle? My wish list consists of shiny croc but yours made me reconsider. *blush*



Thank you - I think it's very pretty too! This is my first matte porosus.  I have a K28 alligator and a kelly cut nilo, both of which are shiny.  I also have a himalaya which is obviously matte nilo.    I am not sure how matte porosus will stand up to wear.  It certainly has a more laid back vibe than my shiny bags but I think the skin is somehow more delicate and prone to scratching when compared to both my shiny bags and my himalaya.  I am sure I will find out in due course.  Good luck on your croc hunt - both shiny and matte are gorgeous!!


----------



## OnlyloveH

bertrande said:


> My H fairy waved her wand and I took this home as a wonderful Christmas present! The accessories were a wonderful bonus although it's now time to rest the bank account for a bit!



Hi may I know where did you buy this from? This is simply stunning.


----------



## sissy milano

barenia shark bolide


----------



## Serva1

sydgirl said:


> My UHG Christmas present... presenting my new K... im over the moon [emoji7]



It's been a long time since I've seen a lagoon bag posted here, absolutely gorgeous. I usually love neutrals but there is something magical about this colour. I wish it will be available again and I know I'm not alone. Congrats, your K is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## adguru

etoupebirkin said:


> I had to return exchange some booties at my local Hermes. DD just got into her first choice medical school yesterday and I wanted to get her something special. Chanukah's coming up, so it was an epic day at Hermes.
> 
> A modeling shot. Mother-Daughter Bleu Nuit bags. We were offered PM rodeos and horseshoe charms. I also broke down and bought the poncho. I had been eyeing the Bolide and the poncho for a while.
> 
> View attachment 3554109
> View attachment 3554110
> View attachment 3554111


Mazel tov on your daughter's achievement; that is wonderful! Happy Hanukkah to you and your family


----------



## etoupebirkin

LovEmAll said:


> :: stunning.  Congrats on this super special B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on this amazing haul! They are all tdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This CDC is mesmerizing.  Congrats on these beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When tpf collides with real life!  It was a pleasure meeting you and your daughter at H Europebirkin!  Congratulations again! You and your DD look fabulous with all your new H goodies in this pic.






Keren16 said:


> I was just browsing threads when I came across your comment.  Congratulations to both of you!  It is a huge achievement after much hard work and determination!!
> As a mother of three children who became physicians,  I understand your experience.  This mod shot is a beautiful memory of a wonderful accomplishment!  All the best for continued success.
> Happy Chanukah



Thud!!! That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Eumama

brandee1002 said:


> Thank you !! It's rose tyrien , I never thought it would be back in production [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


She is beautiful! I got mine few months ago too, hello bag twins


----------



## brandee1002

Eumama said:


> She is beautiful! I got mine few months ago too, hello bag twins


Congratulations [emoji7][emoji7] it was my first time seeing RT in person   !! I'm obsessed !


----------



## caixinbaobao

Shop almost empty before Xmas not much thing to choose


----------



## MichelleSinHk

It has been a fruitful month!
Dh came back from Selfridges and bond street with some wonderful gifts and then we went to Tokyo to continue the spree! Presenting most recent craze of lizzies!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sissy milano said:


> barenia shark bolide
> View attachment 3556695



*sissy*, my dearest friend, this bolide has you written all over it ~ sophisticated, rare and so attractive!
Major congrats and enjoy this barenia beauty!


----------



## Simbacat

My first vintage H find. Love the print and the jacquard silk with treble clef pattern [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## sissy milano

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *sissy*, my dearest friend, this bolide has you written all over it ~ sophisticated, rare and so attractive!
> Major congrats and enjoy this barenia beauty!


thank you my friend


----------



## sparklelisab

Miss Al said:


> This! Rouge H box Kelly 28 sellier ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here without the strap.


Absolute pinnacle of Hermes Perfection.  WOW!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Dextersmom said:


> I brought home my new Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM this past week.
> View attachment 3544170


This is the Best Evy on the Planet!!  Gorgeous color in Clemence.  Congratulations.


----------



## Dextersmom

sparklelisab said:


> This is the Best Evy on the Planet!!  Gorgeous color in Clemence.  Congratulations.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Miss Al

sparklelisab said:


> Absolute pinnacle of Hermes Perfection.  WOW!!


Thank you so much


----------



## scarletambience

bertrande said:


> My H fairy waved her wand and I took this home as a wonderful Christmas present! The accessories were a wonderful bonus although it's now time to rest the bank account for a bit!



What a beauty!!!!!


----------



## nvie

From my wonderful mom for my birthday.


----------



## bertrande

scarletambience said:


> What a beauty!!!!!



Thank you! I like her more and more each time I take her out of her box to admire her lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

nvie said:


> From my wonderful mom for my birthday.
> View attachment 3557939



*nvie*, very pretty lizzie bangle, Happy Birthday and congrats!!!


----------



## nvie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *nvie*, very pretty lizzie bangle, Happy Birthday and congrats!!!



Thank you, VigeeLeBrun [emoji4]


----------



## MichelleSinHk

nvie said:


> From my wonderful mom for my birthday.
> View attachment 3557939


Wow!! I couldn't find one all over the world!! How lucky!!


----------



## nvie

MichelleSinHk said:


> Wow!! I couldn't find one all over the world!! How lucky!!



Oh let me tell you the story MichelleSinHk. I fell in love with it when I first saw it on tpf. I engaged a personal shopper to find it, that was about 3 months back. Then I gave up as she couldn't find any from London. My order turned into a enamel one. 

My mom went to Spain for a holiday and I told her to find it. Nothing. She came back with two enamel ones, my good friend's order. It was all over US and European countries' websites but there's no way I could purchase them. 

I told personal shopper to hunt for it again. Meantime, I asked my cousin who is in Spore to check, nothing. My husband checked all over Hong Kong, only the Kawaiis are available in exotic skin. 

I called my home country store, not available in the country. No such item. Chased personal shopper for 3 weeks, nothing. I made up my mind, told myself to forget it. 

Last weekend, our family had a Christmas getaway at the capital. As soon as our boys were asleep, my husband and I went straight to the Hermes store. I asked the SA and she said Charniere or Kawaii, pointing to some bracelets. I said Charniere, she replied there's one. I crossed my fingers. She came out with it and said one and only ma'am. I was so glad it was the Ombré Lizard. I said yes, and someone else wanted to look at it, my SA told the other SA that it's taken. So that's my H story.

Initially I couldn't decide between the Ombré, Blue Sapphire and Etruscan/Brown. Seems like they are not easily available over in Asia. I hope you don't give up, if you are looking for one. Good luck. [emoji6]


----------



## MichelleSinHk

nvie said:


> Oh let me tell you the story MichelleSinHk. I fell in love with it when I first saw it on tpf. I engaged a personal shopper to find it, that was about 3 months back. Then I gave up as she couldn't find any from London. My order turned into a enamel one.
> 
> My mom went to Spain for a holiday and I told her to find it. Nothing. She came back with two enamel ones, my good friend's order. It was all over US and European countries' websites but there's no way I could purchase them.
> 
> I told personal shopper to hunt for it again. Meantime, I asked my cousin who is in Spore to check, nothing. My husband checked all over Hong Kong, only the Kawaiis are available in exotic skin.
> 
> I called my home country store, not available in the country. No such item. Chased personal shopper for 3 weeks, nothing. I made up my mind, told myself to forget it.
> 
> Last weekend, our family had a Christmas getaway at the capital. As soon as our boys were asleep, my husband and I went straight to the Hermes store. I asked the SA and she said Charniere or Kawaii, pointing to some bracelets. I said Charniere, she replied there's one. I crossed my fingers. She came out with it and said one and only ma'am. I was so glad it was the Ombré Lizard. I said yes, and someone else wanted to look at it, my SA told the other SA that it's taken. So that's my H story.
> 
> Initially I couldn't decide between the Ombré, Blue Sapphire and Etruscan/Brown. Seems like they are not easily available over in Asia. I hope you don't give up, if you are looking for one. Good luck. [emoji6]


Thanks for your story! I got the blue sapphire one on Christmas eve! Couldn't find ombre and just like u, everything exotic was only in kawaii which I couldn't fit into! Searched London Amsterdam Tokyo Hong Kong! I heard Singapore had it though but I couldn't go!


----------



## nvie

MichelleSinHk said:


> Thanks for your story! I got the blue sapphire one on Christmas eve! Couldn't find ombre and just like u, everything exotic was only in kawaii which I couldn't fit into! Searched London Amsterdam Tokyo Hong Kong! I heard Singapore had it though but I couldn't go!



Seems like very selected colours and pieces for the stores. I bought mine a day before Christmas Eve. Please share your Sapphire Blue bracelet. Love that combination with Rose Gold hardware.


----------



## MichelleSinHk

nvie said:


> Seems like very selected colours and pieces for the stores. I bought mine a day before Christmas Eve. Please share your Sapphire Blue bracelet. Love that combination with Rose Gold hardware.


I shared in a few post above


----------



## nvie

MichelleSinHk said:


> I shared in a few post above



Oops, I've been missing out a lot. Checking it out now. Thank you for replying. [emoji4]


----------



## nvie

MichelleSinHk said:


> It has been a fruitful month!
> Dh came back from Selfridges and bond street with some wonderful gifts and then we went to Tokyo to continue the spree! Presenting most recent craze of lizzies!!!!



Found it. Lovely lovely haul! Merry Christmas!


----------



## MichelleSinHk

nvie said:


> Found it. Lovely lovely haul! Merry Christmas!


Thank you!! Yes I must count my blessings already!! Merry Christmas to you too!! Still drooling over your ombre!!


----------



## nvie

MichelleSinHk said:


> Thank you!! Yes I must count my blessings already!! Merry Christmas to you too!! Still drooling over your ombre!!



Yes, we are lucky to find the Lizard Charniere. You are lucky to find the Lizard Double Kelly Tour, I was searching for the Ombré for sometime now but no luck on that. 

How do you like the Karamba necklace? My husband doesn't like the style but I like the colours!  I'm still kicking myself for turning down the Lena necklace with silver plates last year at Rome airport. Now I'm looking high and low for it. [emoji19]


----------



## mygoodies

Hope everyone has had a wonderful and loving Xmas! Although no bags I'm very grateful for all my H goodies this year!

Here's my small Xmas haul  Thanks for letting me share and excuse the pics OD [emoji28]


----------



## Prada Prince

I have been a little busy this December, especially in the last week... Hermes is certainly fulfilling his duty as a winged messenger well! 




My favourite Hermes perfume, and chocolates from my SA flanking my Hermes pyramid... 




Hermes Harrods Christmas Eve Score: Bleu Malte Rodeo MM




Hermes Harrods Boxing Day Score: Bi-Colour Rodeo PM




Hermes.com Score: Jaune D'or Rodeo MM (probably my favourite colourway)




Final Hermes Harrods Score today: Charniere Bracelet PM in yellow gold and Noir alligator... I love the striking look it gives!




View attachment 3559246


I seriously need to go on Ban Island now...


----------



## ghoztz

mygoodies said:


> Hope everyone has had a wonderful and loving Xmas! Although no bags I'm very grateful for all my H goodies this year!
> 
> Here's my small Xmas haul  Thanks for letting me share and excuse the pics OD [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3559151
> 
> View attachment 3559152
> 
> View attachment 3559153
> 
> View attachment 3559154
> 
> View attachment 3559155



such a great haul to round up 2016.  that rodeo is super adorable!!


----------



## renet

Prada Prince said:


> I have been a little busy this December, especially in the last week... Hermes is certainly fulfilling his duty as a winged messenger well!
> 
> View attachment 3559239
> 
> 
> My favourite Hermes perfume, and chocolates from my SA flanking my Hermes pyramid...
> 
> View attachment 3559240
> 
> 
> Hermes Harrods Christmas Eve Score: Bleu Malte Rodeo MM
> 
> View attachment 3559241
> 
> 
> Hermes Harrods Boxing Day Score: Bi-Colour Rodeo PM
> 
> View attachment 3559243
> 
> 
> Hermes.com Score: Jaune D'or Rodeo MM (probably my favourite colourway)
> 
> View attachment 3559244
> 
> 
> Final Hermes Harrods Score today: Charniere Bracelet PM in yellow gold and Noir alligator... I love the striking look it gives!
> 
> View attachment 3559245
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559246
> 
> 
> I seriously need to go on Ban Island now...



That's a nice haul! [emoji106] 

Lovely Rodeo! [emoji173]️


----------



## Luvbolide

etoupebirkin said:


> DD called me at my office with the news. I started screaming and crying. This has been a road paved with very hard work. No one deserves it more.
> She happened to be home. So I took a half a day off. We went to lunch and out shopping. She wanted an under the radar tote. A double sens certainly fits the bill. I realized we matched when I posted the photo.




What a perfect way to celebrate your DD's hard work.  Congrats on such a great accomplishment - I love the bags - matching yet not!!  Each perfect for the wearer!


----------



## Luvbolide

sissy milano said:


> barenia shark bolide
> View attachment 3556695




OMG, Sissy - I absolutely love this bag!!  You have so much fabulosity in your H collection!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Stopped at the boutique at Schipol airport and this beauty called me....Bolide 31 in Trench. The SA was super nice and friendly and showed me whatever bag I wanted to see. Not much on terms of stock but got 10% off for non EU and no tax!


----------



## kewave

frivofrugalista said:


> Stopped at the boutique at Schipol airport and this beauty called me....Bolide 31 in Trench. The SA was super nice and friendly and showed me whatever bag I wanted to see. Not much on terms of stock but got 10% off for non EU and no tax!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559493



I love the H store in Schipol Airport. The staff is so pleasant & genuine, it has a very good selection of past seasons sought-after CSGM.


----------



## stacey_1805

ShadowComet said:


> My latest purchase- K28 Trench Togo and the twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553339



Twins with you on the Kelly! Lovely pairing of twilly with this beautiful and versatile bag! Enjoy!


----------



## stacey_1805

mygoodies said:


> Hope everyone has had a wonderful and loving Xmas! Although no bags I'm very grateful for all my H goodies this year!
> 
> Here's my small Xmas haul  Thanks for letting me share and excuse the pics OD [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3559151
> 
> View attachment 3559152
> 
> View attachment 3559153
> 
> View attachment 3559154
> 
> View attachment 3559155



Awesome haul babe!


----------



## frivofrugalista

kewave said:


> I love the H store in Schipol Airport. The staff is so pleasant & genuine, it has a very good selection of past seasons sought-after CSGM.



Oh good to know, thank you!


----------



## riquita

I love reading this thread and seeing everyone's beautiful Hermes items! Here's my small contribution. I bought this last September from the George V store in Paris. I did not open it until Christmas day as I wanted it to be a present to me from me  The H is in rose gold, and the leather is black in box and rouge grenat in Swift. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

riquita said:


> I love reading this thread and seeing everyone's beautiful Hermes items! Here's my small contribution. I bought this last September from the George V store in Paris. I did not open it until Christmas day as I wanted it to be a present to me from me  The H is in rose gold, and the leather is black in box and rouge grenat in Swift. Thanks for letting me share.



Great color combo!


----------



## SaSaEN

Got this beautiful cashmere shawl and a twilly from Hermes boutique in Barcelona ❤️


----------



## Twelve

Finally found a KP my first one  . Did not have a choice on colour took it home anyway. Happy with the decision.


----------



## Baglover121

Twelve said:


> View attachment 3559850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a KP my first one  . Did not have a choice on colour took it home anyway. Happy with the decision.



Gorg! What colour is it?


----------



## Twelve

Baglover121 said:


> Gorg! What colour is it?


Thank you.  It's Rose Eglantine (P1). Colour looks different under different light.


----------



## HiEndGirl

frivofrugalista said:


> Stopped at the boutique at Schipol airport and this beauty called me....Bolide 31 in Trench. The SA was super nice and friendly and showed me whatever bag I wanted to see. Not much on terms of stock but got 10% off for non EU and no tax!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559493



Congrats on the Bolide! [emoji7] Same colour as my Pico18 too, it's a great clout to coordinate with [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Prada Prince said:


> I have been a little busy this December, especially in the last week... Hermes is certainly fulfilling his duty as a winged messenger well!
> 
> View attachment 3559239
> 
> 
> My favourite Hermes perfume, and chocolates from my SA flanking my Hermes pyramid...
> 
> View attachment 3559240
> 
> 
> Hermes Harrods Christmas Eve Score: Bleu Malte Rodeo MM
> 
> View attachment 3559241
> 
> 
> Hermes Harrods Boxing Day Score: Bi-Colour Rodeo PM
> 
> View attachment 3559243
> 
> 
> Hermes.com Score: Jaune D'or Rodeo MM (probably my favourite colourway)
> 
> View attachment 3559244
> 
> 
> Final Hermes Harrods Score today: Charniere Bracelet PM in yellow gold and Noir alligator... I love the striking look it gives!
> 
> View attachment 3559245
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559246
> 
> 
> I seriously need to go on Ban Island now...



Great haul there PradaPrince!! Love your stable collection [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

mygoodies said:


> Hope everyone has had a wonderful and loving Xmas! Although no bags I'm very grateful for all my H goodies this year!
> 
> Here's my small Xmas haul  Thanks for letting me share and excuse the pics OD [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3559151
> 
> View attachment 3559152
> 
> View attachment 3559153
> 
> View attachment 3559154
> 
> View attachment 3559155



Fabulous photos!! And a great collection of goodies indeed [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] we are shoe twins too [emoji4]


----------



## HiEndGirl

MichelleSinHk said:


> It has been a fruitful month!
> Dh came back from Selfridges and bond street with some wonderful gifts and then we went to Tokyo to continue the spree! Presenting most recent craze of lizzies!!!!



Fabulous gifts from your DH [emoji173]️. Did he select himself or have a list? Great choices either way.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Twelve said:


> View attachment 3559850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a KP my first one  . Did not have a choice on colour took it home anyway. Happy with the decision.



Wow, this pairing is GORGEOUS. Love!

Today's acquisition:







The title of this thread always cracks me up because "last" sounds so final. We all know that none of these things will stay as our "last" Hermès purchase!


----------



## smallfry

Twelve said:


> Thank you.  It's Rose Eglantine (P1). Colour looks different under different light.


Rose eglantine is beautiful, I have a leather atomizer in that color.  Congratulations!  That sweater is beautiful too, by the way!


----------



## smallfry

BBC said:


> Wow, this pairing is GORGEOUS. Love!
> 
> Today's acquisition:
> 
> View attachment 3560009
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560010
> 
> 
> The title of this thread always cracks me up because "last" sounds so final. We all know that none of these things will stay as our "last" Hermès purchase!


Yes, so funny! 
And you got a bicolor pony, so adorable, love it!  Congratulations B


----------



## Twelve

BBC said:


> Wow, this pairing is GORGEOUS. Love QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> smallfry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose eglantine is beautiful, I have a leather atomizer in that color.  Congratulations!  That sweater is beautiful too, by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Never thought a KP would come my way. Because reseller asking too much was left unsold and I happen to come across the item.  I felt every fortunate to bring it home.]
Click to expand...


----------



## Notorious Pink

smallfry said:


> Yes, so funny!
> And you got a bicolor pony, so adorable, love it!  Congratulations B



Thank you!! This is for you....


----------



## smallfry

BBC said:


> Thank you!! This is for you....
> 
> View attachment 3560082
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560085


Thank you my friend 
I'm rethinking my decision to sell this scarf!


----------



## Notorious Pink

smallfry said:


> Thank you my friend
> I'm rethinking my decision to sell this scarf!



It's one of my favorites!!!


----------



## MichelleSinHk

HiEndGirl said:


> Fabulous gifts from your DH [emoji173]️. Did he select himself or have a list? Great choices either way.


Thank you! He was armed with a list of possibilities!

Sent from my SM-N910U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frivofrugalista

HiEndGirl said:


> Congrats on the Bolide! [emoji7] Same colour as my Pico18 too, it's a great clout to coordinate with [emoji4]



Thank you, yes I love your pico!


----------



## Orangefanatic

riquita said:


> I love reading this thread and seeing everyone's beautiful Hermes items! Here's my small contribution. I bought this last September from the George V store in Paris. I did not open it until Christmas day as I wanted it to be a present to me from me  The H is in rose gold, and the leather is black in box and rouge grenat in Swift. Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful colour combo! Congrats!!


----------



## Miss Al

My last H purchase for this year - my 2nd Kelly belt. This time I chose rouge casaque ghw.


----------



## Garciavilla

Excited for my first Hermes Bag (Evelyne Etoupe PM) and CDC (Ombre Lizard PHW)!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Garciavilla said:


> Excited for my first Hermes Bag (Evelyne Etoupe PM) and CDC (Ombre Lizard PHW)!
> View attachment 3560504
> 
> View attachment 3560506
> 
> View attachment 3560507
> 
> View attachment 3560508
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560510
> 
> View attachment 3560511



Congrats on your first H bag! Fabulous choice and the CDC is gorgeous. [emoji177]


----------



## Garciavilla

HiEndGirl said:


> Congrats on your first H bag! Fabulous choice and the CDC is gorgeous. [emoji177]


Thanks so much, HiEndGirl! Couldn't wait, used both right away!


----------



## jpezmom

Garciavilla said:


> Excited for my first Hermes Bag (Evelyne Etoupe PM) and CDC (Ombre Lizard PHW)!
> View attachment 3560504
> 
> View attachment 3560506
> 
> View attachment 3560507
> 
> View attachment 3560508
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560510
> 
> View attachment 3560511


Love the Evie and CDC - you are rocking it!  Congrats!!


----------



## Garciavilla

jpezmom said:


> Love the Evie and CDC - you are rocking it!  Congrats!!


Hi jpezmom! Thanks for leading me to the right path with our favorite SA!


----------



## mrs.posh

BBC said:


> Thank you!! This is for you....
> 
> View attachment 3560082
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560085


This is love!!


----------



## Marlee

Just received my new lime Bastia  I already owned one which I use for my keys, and will be using my new one for coins. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## renet

Marlee said:


> Just received my new lime Bastia  I already owned one which I use for my keys, and will be using my new one for coins. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560675
> View attachment 3560676



The colors look so brilliant. [emoji106]


----------



## Miss Al

Marlee said:


> Just received my new lime Bastia  I already owned one which I use for my keys, and will be using my new one for coins. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560675
> View attachment 3560676


Great to see lime color being offered.


----------



## jpezmom

Garciavilla said:


> Hi jpezmom! Thanks for leading me to the right path with our favorite SA!


So glad you connected with her!  I predict a 2017 full of many beautiful H goodies for you!!


----------



## Garciavilla

jpezmom said:


> So glad you connected with her!  I predict a 2017 full of many beautiful H goodies for you!!


Definitely addicting, slippery orange slope!


----------



## pcil

My new blue zanzibar b30 ghw!


----------



## stacey_1805

Picked up the ombre lizard CDC yesterday. It was a surprise find and didn't anticipate it would find it's way to me. 

I like that it doesn't have a lot of rings, because I generally don't like stuff with too complicated prints. So this is perfect for me.


----------



## stacey_1805

Marlee said:


> Just received my new lime Bastia  I already owned one which I use for my keys, and will be using my new one for coins. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560675
> View attachment 3560676



Love the lime colour !


----------



## stacey_1805

pcil said:


> My new blue zanzibar b30 ghw!
> 
> View attachment 3560853



Ooh blue zanzibar! Beautiful colour


----------



## pcil

stacey_1805 said:


> Picked up the ombre lizard CDC yesterday. It was a surprise find and didn't anticipate it would find it's way to me.
> 
> I like that it doesn't have a lot of rings, because I generally don't like stuff with too complicated prints. So this is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3560876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560878
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560880
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560881



Love! I got one too yesterday but in ghw!


----------



## bagidiotic

pcil said:


> My new blue zanzibar b30 ghw!
> 
> View attachment 3560853


You are sure fast  and  efficient 
Latest  color in your hands  lol
Congratulations


----------



## leuleu

pcil said:


> My new blue zanzibar b30 ghw!
> 
> View attachment 3560853


Please, do you have other pictures of your bag with different lights ? 
Which Hermes blue does this one looks like better ? Hydra ? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## ayc

pcil said:


> My new blue zanzibar b30 ghw!
> 
> View attachment 3560853


omg..wow..new color! congrats!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

A Chanukah present from me to me!!     My first printed enamel bracelet - Jungle of Eden.


----------



## HiEndGirl

pcil said:


> My new blue zanzibar b30 ghw!
> 
> View attachment 3560853



[emoji7][emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## HiEndGirl

stacey_1805 said:


> Picked up the ombre lizard CDC yesterday. It was a surprise find and didn't anticipate it would find it's way to me.
> 
> I like that it doesn't have a lot of rings, because I generally don't like stuff with too complicated prints. So this is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3560876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560878
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560880
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560881



Love this on you!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A Chanukah present from me to me!!     My first printed enamel bracelet - Jungle of Eden.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560958
> View attachment 3560959
> View attachment 3560961



Congrats on the new enamel! I love mine and the varying colours means you can stack with so many other colours if you like to stack bracelets or Twilley combos too.


----------



## HiEndGirl

I did a REVEAL of these goodies but posting here too...my new "supplies" before I head off to Ban Island [emoji267][emoji12]

Mors 2 scarf ring, Rivale Double Tour bracelet in Izmir Blue and Ilana platform espadrilles










2016 has been a pretty good H year for me with a Pico18, 2 twillies, 2 tassel charms, horseshoe charm, Rodeo charm, H clic clac bracelet, ombré lizard KDT bracelet, printed enamel bracelet, Loop 1 bracelet, and now these 3 additions to my H collection.

So I'm going to lay low for most of the year (other than a twilly I have requested from my SA to track for me) as I'd like to save for a wallet possibly the Dogon or a new bag maybe Garden Party. I'll still be visiting to lust over all your new additions for 2017 (but not too often so I don't get distracted [emoji13]) Happy shopping H lovers!


----------



## Tall1Grl

pcil said:


> My new blue zanzibar b30 ghw!
> 
> View attachment 3560853


Omg!!! Congratulations! Seriously gorgy!!



stacey_1805 said:


> Picked up the ombre lizard CDC yesterday. It was a surprise find and didn't anticipate it would find it's way to me.
> 
> I like that it doesn't have a lot of rings, because I generally don't like stuff with too complicated prints. So this is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3560876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560878
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560880
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560881


Love love it on you!!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A Chanukah present from me to me!!     My first printed enamel bracelet - Jungle of Eden.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560958
> View attachment 3560959
> View attachment 3560961


 It!!



HiEndGirl said:


> I did a REVEAL of these goodies but posting here too...my new "supplies" before I head off to Ban Island [emoji267][emoji12]
> 
> Mors 2 scarf ring, Rivale Double Tour bracelet in Izmir Blue and Ilana platform espadrilles
> 
> View attachment 3561121
> 
> View attachment 3561124
> 
> View attachment 3561126
> 
> View attachment 3561132
> 
> 
> 2016 has been a pretty good H year for me with a Pico18, 2 twillies, 2 tassel charms, horseshoe charm, Rodeo charm, H clic clac bracelet, ombré lizard KDT bracelet, printed enamel bracelet, Loop 1 bracelet, and now these 3 additions to my H collection.
> 
> So I'm going to lay low for most of the year (other than a twilly I have requested from my SA to track for me) as I'd like to save for a wallet possibly the Dogon or a new bag maybe Garden Party. I'll still be visiting to lust over all your new additions for 2017 (but not too often so I don't get distracted [emoji13]) Happy shopping H lovers!


Seriously great haul!! And a Happy 2017 to you!


----------



## stacey_1805

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this on you!



Thank you HiEndGirl, I'm loving this CDC very much as well! Happy new year to you in advance!


----------



## HiEndGirl

Tall1Grl said:


> Seriously great haul!! And a Happy 2017 to you!



Thanks Tall1Grl [emoji8][emoji177] Happy New year to you too [emoji322][emoji483]


----------



## HiEndGirl

stacey_1805 said:


> Thank you HiEndGirl, I'm loving this CDC very much as well! Happy new year to you in advance!



Happy new year!!! [emoji483][emoji322]


----------



## Bother Free

Hope everyone will have an amazing 2017

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## pcil

bagidiotic said:


> You are sure fast  and  efficient
> Latest  color in your hands  lol
> Congratulations


thank you!! it was a nice surprise when the SA unwrapped it!



leuleu said:


> Please, do you have other pictures of your bag with different lights ?
> Which Hermes blue does this one looks like better ? Hydra ?
> Thank you very much.


i have blue hydra kelly as well, will try to take comparison pic when i get back from vacation.



ayc said:


> omg..wow..new color! congrats!!!





HiEndGirl said:


> [emoji7][emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7][emoji170]





Tall1Grl said:


> Omg!!! Congratulations! Seriously gorgy!!
> 
> 
> Love love it on you!!
> 
> 
> It!!
> 
> 
> Seriously great haul!! And a Happy 2017 to you!



thank you so much!


----------



## leuleu

pcil said:


> thank you!! it was a nice surprise when the SA unwrapped it!
> 
> 
> i have blue hydra kelly as well, will try to take comparison pic when i get back from vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much!


Thank you pcil, hope you'll have nice holidays.


----------



## HiEndGirl

Bother Free said:


> Hope everyone will have an amazing 2017
> 
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3561472
> 
> View attachment 3561473
> 
> View attachment 3561474
> 
> View attachment 3561475



Still loving all this!


----------



## princessmaggie

After waiting a really long time for the ombré lizard CDC to arrive in my store I finally collected it yesterday-was tired and took it without thinking too hard (had been waiting ages!!) but when I tried it at home (after much needed food and restored blood sugar levels!) I could tell it just didn't work on my skin. Took it back today thinking I would just get a credit note ready for a 2017 bag but figured we would take a look at other exotic CDC's in the drawer just in case and honestly couldn't be happier that I found a color I had never seen before (therefore hadn't obsessed over!) in croc and it's completely beautiful to look at and against my very pale skin! The color is Marron fonce which I adore (this would be amazing in a bag!) Even better after way too many gold hardware CDC's I finally found a beautiful rose gold version and now-we all lived happily ever after! Happy new year to the all the lovely tpf'ers! Here's my new love!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

HiEndGirl said:


> Congrats on the new enamel! I love mine and the varying colours means you can stack with so many other colours if you like to stack bracelets or Twilley combos too.





Tall1Grl said:


> It!!





CanuckBagLover said:


> Just gorgeous!!



*MYH, hoot, Serva, TankerToad, HiEndGirl, obsessedwithh, califl, Keren16, tigertrixie, PbP, marbella, ThingmyPoppy, Tall1girl, scarf1, *and *CBL *- Thank you for the LIKES!!


----------



## mygoodies

pcil said:


> My new blue zanzibar b30 ghw!
> 
> View attachment 3560853



WOW many CONGRATULATIONS! Do u mind posting some daylight pics of this beauty? Seems another stunning H Blue again


----------



## mygoodies

stacey_1805 said:


> Picked up the ombre lizard CDC yesterday. It was a surprise find and didn't anticipate it would find it's way to me.
> 
> I like that it doesn't have a lot of rings, because I generally don't like stuff with too complicated prints. So this is perfect for me.
> 
> View attachment 3560876
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560878
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560880
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560881



Looks PERFECT on you!!! Enjoyyyyy this pretty!!


----------



## slongson

Twelve said:


> View attachment 3559850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found a KP my first one  . Did not have a choice on colour took it home anyway. Happy with the decision.



It's a beauty!


----------



## pcil

leuleu said:


> Thank you pcil, hope you'll have nice holidays.





mygoodies said:


> WOW many CONGRATULATIONS! Do u mind posting some daylight pics of this beauty? Seems another stunning H Blue again


----------



## lipeach21

Congrats pcil! Love the color! What color is it?


----------



## LVoeluv

Very first Calvi and Bastia [emoji7] Happy 2017 everyone and thanks for sharing my excitement!! [emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## leuleu

pcil said:


> View attachment 3562179


Incredibly beautiful !
Thank you and happy New Year.


----------



## pcil

lipeach21 said:


> Congrats pcil! Love the color! What color is it?



Thank you! It's the new blue zanzibar.


----------



## Luxzenith

Was on holiday in Hokkaido and checked out the local H store.. But Hermes in Sapporo got "snowed" delay and not much stock as airport closure a few times.. No bags..But managed to find above mini constance belt in ghw ombré 

Chose it with Epsom etoupe/ black swift leather.


----------



## Luxzenith

And I found this latest variant on the Cavalcadour fleury Jyuno (natural/ Jaune / Rose) in Hermes DFS singapore! Got it in cashmere! Perfect for my winter holiday! 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HiEndGirl

LVoeluv said:


> Very first Calvi and Bastia [emoji7] Happy 2017 everyone and thanks for sharing my excitement!! [emoji898][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562248



Love these!


----------



## renet

Great score. Congrats! 


Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3562337
> 
> 
> Was on holiday in Hokkaido and checked out the local H store.. But Hermes in Sapporo got "snowed" delay and not much stock as airport closure a few times.. No bags..But managed to find above mini constance belt in ghw ombré
> 
> Chose it with Epsom etoupe/ black swift leather.





Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3562342
> 
> 
> And I found this latest variant on the Cavalcadour fleury Jyuno (natural/ Jaune / Rose) in Hermes DFS singapore! Got it in cashmere! Perfect for my winter holiday!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mylilsnowy

Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful 
Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!


----------



## chanelkittykat

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!


Congrats on an amazing haul! They are so wonderful! Wear them in good health and happy new year!


----------



## lasttotheparty

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!



Woweee! That's amazing. Congrats and enjoy! [emoji322]


----------



## lasttotheparty

LVoeluv said:


> Very first Calvi and Bastia [emoji7] Happy 2017 everyone and thanks for sharing my excitement!! [emoji898][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562248



Great colours! [emoji178]


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A Chanukah present from me to me!!     My first printed enamel bracelet - Jungle of Eden.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560958
> View attachment 3560959
> View attachment 3560961


This is beautiful, Hermes Nuttynut! Congratulations!!!  I really love this pattern and the colors of your bracelet are perfect! ENJOY and Happy Holidays!


----------



## mylilsnowy

chanelkittykat said:


> Congrats on an amazing haul! They are so wonderful! Wear them in good health and happy new year!


Thank you Chanelkittykat!


----------



## mylilsnowy

lasttotheparty said:


> Woweee! That's amazing. Congrats and enjoy! [emoji322]


Thank you Lasttotheparty!


----------



## ayc

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!



wow... congrats!!!


----------



## anpanmanlover

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!



SO beautiful.


----------



## Luxzenith

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!



Lovely choice!! So jealous jealous jealous of it!! Beautiful classic pieces and I am lusting over that rodeo!! Thanks for sharing the lovely pictures!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> A Chanukah present from me to me!!     My first printed enamel bracelet - Jungle of Eden.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560958
> View attachment 3560959
> View attachment 3560961





HiEndGirl said:


> I did a REVEAL of these goodies but posting here too...my new "supplies" before I head off to Ban Island [emoji267][emoji12]
> 
> Mors 2 scarf ring, Rivale Double Tour bracelet in Izmir Blue and Ilana platform espadrilles
> 
> View attachment 3561121
> 
> View attachment 3561124
> 
> View attachment 3561126
> 
> View attachment 3561132
> 
> 
> 2016 has been a pretty good H year for me with a Pico18, 2 twillies, 2 tassel charms, horseshoe charm, Rodeo charm, H clic clac bracelet, ombré lizard KDT bracelet, printed enamel bracelet, Loop 1 bracelet, and now these 3 additions to my H collection.
> 
> So I'm going to lay low for most of the year (other than a twilly I have requested from my SA to track for me) as I'd like to save for a wallet possibly the Dogon or a new bag maybe Garden Party. I'll still be visiting to lust over all your new additions for 2017 (but not too often so I don't get distracted [emoji13]) Happy shopping H lovers!



*HNN*, love your new Jungle of Eden enamel and sometimes nothing is better than a me to me present!!! 

Also, *HiEndGirl*, those Ilana platforms are tdf - do they run true to size? Love them!


----------



## k5ml3k

Also my very first Hermes purchase [emoji5]


----------



## renet

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!


Major congratulations! They are all beautiful! [emoji323][emoji122]


----------



## renet

k5ml3k said:


> Also my very first Hermes purchase [emoji5]
> View attachment 3563077



A very classic bag! Congratulations! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji322]


----------



## atelierforward

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!


Lovely choices!!


----------



## iaiki.com

SA said the price should be raised but no update received yet. Not much stock left after long holiday. Get this for my 2017 first 90cm.


----------



## LVoeluv

Forgotten about these cuties carmencita page markers that I purchased off H.com during the holidays. Been looking for these but was told it has stopped production for a while and so was totally surprised and happy that I was able to get these to put on my picotin. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MarvelGirl

Happy New Year friends! Congrats on all of your wonderful and beautiful new purchases! I am thrilled to share my new Ombre w/GHW. I have enjoyed my Ombre w/PHW for quite a few years now and love it so much. Hoping to share that with my GHW now. Yay! Many continued blessings everyone!


----------



## HiEndGirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Also, *HiEndGirl*, those Ilana platforms are tdf - do they run true to size? Love them!



Thanks VigeeLeBrun [emoji177]. I L[emoji173]️VE th to  bits. They are soooo comfy and looked amazing on (IMO). I wore them yesterday but forgot to take an action pict [emoji20] I'm usually a 38 to 38-1/2 (I have a wide foot so depending on cut I sometimes need the half size for width) I got the 38 (my store didn't have 1/2 sizes to compare) but the 38 was perfect. My first H shoes [emoji4] and I've tried other H shoes before but they never seemed to fit me due to my wide foot. The other styles tended to be a narrow cut(?).


----------



## HiEndGirl

LVoeluv said:


> Forgotten about these cuties carmencita page markers that I purchased off H.com during the holidays. Been looking for these but was told it has stopped production for a while and so was totally surprised and happy that I was able to get these to put on my picotin. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563243



Ohhhhh LOVE these page markers. I've never seen them before [emoji7] TDF so cute.  They look fab on your Pico.


----------



## HiEndGirl

k5ml3k said:


> Also my very first Hermes purchase [emoji5]
> View attachment 3563077



Congrats on your first H piece! Lovely bag. 



MarvelGirl said:


> Happy New Year friends! Congrats on all of your wonderful and beautiful new purchases! I am thrilled to share my new Ombre w/GHW. I have enjoyed my Ombre w/PHW for quite a few years now and love it so much. Hoping to share that with my GHW now. Yay! Many continued blessings everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3563251



Can't wait to see this in action! Congrats [emoji177]


----------



## mylilsnowy

ayc said:


> wow... congrats!!!





anpanmanlover said:


> SO beautiful.





Luxzenith said:


> Lovely choice!! So jealous jealous jealous of it!! Beautiful classic pieces and I am lusting over that rodeo!! Thanks for sharing the lovely pictures!





renet said:


> Major congratulations! They are all beautiful! [emoji323][emoji122]





atelierforward said:


> Lovely choices!!



Thank you


----------



## leuleu

LVoeluv said:


> Forgotten about these cuties carmencita page markers that I purchased off H.com during the holidays. Been looking for these but was told it has stopped production for a while and so was totally surprised and happy that I was able to get these to put on my picotin. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563243


Your Picotin is a beauty. What color is it ?


----------



## LVoeluv

leuleu said:


> Your Picotin is a beauty. What color is it ?



Thanks!! [emoji7][emoji7] it's blue paon size 22, [emoji1]


----------



## LVoeluv

HiEndGirl said:


> Ohhhhh LOVE these page markers. I've never seen them before [emoji7] TDF so cute.  They look fab on your Pico.



Thanks!! I'm gonna start collecting these cuties in different colors if I see them popping up again!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ethengdurst

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!


Great haul! Love all of them, you're sooo lucky!


----------



## Onthego

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!


OH WOW. Blue Zanzibar or Rose Azalee. I would have gotten the RA too. Do you mind sharing if by chance you are in Europe, US, or somewhere else? Would love to know if these gorgeous colors have hit our shores. Congratulations, those are 2 very HOT bags.


----------



## mylilsnowy

Ethengdurst said:


> Great haul! Love all of them, you're sooo lucky!


Thank you!I feel so bless to have a wonderful sa


----------



## mylilsnowy

Onthego said:


> OH WOW. Blue Zanzibar or Rose Azalee. I would have gotten the RA too. Do you mind sharing if by chance you are in Europe, US, or somewhere else? Would love to know if these gorgeous colors have hit our shores. Congratulations, those are 2 very HOT bags.


Thanks!Its from US boutique and starts to trickle into the store. I would buy both but then my sa offered me constance w/ rghw which i can't refused


----------



## Luxzenith

An unexpected find at my local store!! Kelly 2 double tour watch. I thought I missed the boat and they stop production!


----------



## MarvelGirl

.


----------



## MarvelGirl

HiEndGirl said:


> Can't wait to see this in action! Congrats [emoji177]



Thanks so very much for your kind words, HiEndGirl. I haven't worn her yet but will very soon. Thank you again!!


----------



## princessmaggie

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!



Beautiful choices! Congrats! Is this the first rghw Constance we've seen on here? I'm waiting for one too so super excited to see it here-looks beautiful with etoupe!


----------



## Purseperson420

I couldn't believe my luck when I found this little cutie in the exact colour and size I wanted [emoji7]! Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year to all [emoji4][emoji92][emoji322]!!


----------



## Kelly Banana

Sorry my story this time is a bit long...

It was a love-at-first-sight when I laid my eyes on this gorgeous ring at a local H boutique in fall last year.  I find it minimalistic but so chic and classic at the same time....perfect as a signet ring (hubby's last name initial is also an H).   When I finally went there last week (just before the new year), the lock of their cupboard was broken and the staff was unable to open it.  Well my SA suggested me to pay the ring in advance to see if there would be any price difference, up or down, in the new year.

Anyways, when I went there this afternoon, my SA, told me not only they finally managed to have the ring now, thanks to their locksmith, but also the price has gone down!  There was a little amount left and i bought a silk-cotton 'Glitch' [emoji4]


----------



## Kelly Banana

And this is how they look like 'in action' [emoji6]

Thanks for letting share.


----------



## chica727

Kelly Banana said:


> And this is how they look like 'in action' [emoji6]
> 
> Thanks for letting share.


What a gorgeous ring. It reminds me of art deco signet rings from the 20's. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kelly Banana

Hi chica727, thanks for your compliments!  Now you've mentioned the art deco part do I notice that now only!  This Gambade series also has a dangling version with a diamond in its center but I find it inconvenient when wearing around my pinkie.  Have been drooling for a signet ring for a few years now, and with this one I bought, I am planning to let it be a heirloom and pass it to my daughter-in-law or granddaughter many years later (my son is only 7) [emoji28]


----------



## GLX

Kelly Banana said:


> And this is how they look like 'in action' [emoji6]
> 
> Thanks for letting share.



I love both of your choices! Glitch is officially on my radar thanks to you and another member.


----------



## GLX

Bought myself a scarf for Xmas, I have been on the lookout for a Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumiex design for a while now and decided this one would make a great entry.  It's interesting, when i started collecting scarves I was mostly after the classic more regal designs (Astrologie, Etriers, Brides de Gala, etc), then I went into the monochromatic solids (Cheval Surprise, Bulduc), now apparently I am gravitating towards the more detailed picturesque designs, in earthy tones.
I love this scarf, it is likely going on my bedroom wall after I enjoy wearing it a few times.


----------



## chocolatelove

Got this beauty on Boxing Day in Montreal 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just taken out the should strap to fit my daily use


----------



## Slut4Lux

Got myself the B35 in cobalt blue, togo leather, ghw earlier this month. Love her! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Livia1

Slut4Lux said:


> Got myself the B35 in cobalt blue, togo leather, ghw earlier this month. Love her! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3564201



Gorgeous colour!
Congratulations.


----------



## noreen_uk

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!


that's amazing huge congrats and your sa is definitely a keeper


----------



## Princess D

mylilsnowy said:


> Few days ago, i went to the boutique to try the C24 rose tyrien but had to leave it behind. The bag is too big for my frame - the color is very beautiful
> Comparison pics between k28 RS and C24 RT.
> Yesterday, i got a surprise phone call from my lovely sa. I was given choices for kelly pochette in blue zanzibar and rose azalee. In the end i chose rose azalee, mini constance etoupe w/ rose gold hw and multicolor rodeo. Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year all!



Did I hear rose gold hardware Constance?? [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] And I thought I've completed my collection and set a no new bag New Year resolution [emoji23][emoji23]

Congrats on your purchases!  Everything's perfect [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## I Love Hermes

chocolatelove said:


> Got this beauty on Boxing Day in Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564193
> 
> 
> Just taken out the should strap to fit my daily use


Did you get a discount for Boxing Day?


----------



## chocolatelove

I Love Hermes said:


> Did you get a discount for Boxing Day?



I wish there was a discount[emoji12] 
I didn't get a discount but the sales associate was really nice she actually check all the colours that she had and bring it out from the back for me. It is also my first hermes purchase.


----------



## renet

chocolatelove said:


> Got this beauty on Boxing Day in Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564193
> 
> 
> Just taken out the should strap to fit my daily use



Nice color combi. [emoji106]


----------



## mylilsnowy

princessmaggie said:


> Beautiful choices! Congrats! Is this the first rghw Constance we've seen on here? I'm waiting for one too so super excited to see it here-looks beautiful with etoupe!


Thanks! What color constance are u waiting for?



noreen_uk said:


> that's amazing huge congrats and your sa is definitely a keeper


Thanks!yes, she is



Princess D said:


> Did I hear rose gold hardware Constance?? [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] And I thought I've completed my collection and set a no new bag New Year resolution [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Congrats on your purchases!  Everything's perfect [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Its rose gold hw. Thanks!


----------



## princessmaggie

mylilsnowy said:


> Thanks! What color constance are u waiting for?
> 
> 
> Thanks!yes, she is
> 
> 
> Its rose gold hw. Thanks!




Just a classic black Constance 24 with the Rose gold for me-it's been a long wait but yours gives me hope her arrival will come & the hardware looks amazing!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine 
 I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep  to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but  2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly .   Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy 

Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF. 



Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017

xo


----------



## renet

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep  to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but  2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly .   Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo



Congrats to your 4th anniversary and for this beautiful B!  She is gorgeous and cheerful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Capucine

Slut4Lux said:


> Got myself the B35 in cobalt blue, togo leather, ghw earlier this month. Love her! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3564201



 OH. MY. LAWWwD  ! This is TDF
One of the most beautiful  combo I've ever seen


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Slut4Lux said:


> Got myself the B35 in cobalt blue, togo leather, ghw earlier this month. Love her! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3564201


This is sooo gorgeous  ! Wear it in good health


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

renet said:


> Congrats to your 4th anniversary and for this beautiful B!  She is gorgeous and cheerful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you dear! The colour keeps changing depending on the light. Coral, orange, red. I can't keep up  lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

Slut4Lux said:


> Got myself the B35 in cobalt blue, togo leather, ghw earlier this month. Love her! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3564201



Omg I looooooooove this color!!! [emoji7]


----------



## I Love Hermes

chocolatelove said:


> I wish there was a discount[emoji12]
> I didn't get a discount but the sales associate was really nice she actually check all the colours that she had and bring it out from the back for me. It is also my first hermes purchase.


Congrats! Wish you many more...


----------



## Slut4Lux

Capucine said:


> OH. MY. LAWWwD  ! This is TDF
> One of the most beautiful  combo I've ever seen





Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This is sooo gorgeous  ! Wear it in good health





BBC said:


> Omg I looooooooove this color!!! [emoji7]



Thank you soooo much!!!  loved your comments!    The gold hardware looks stunning on cobalt blue. 

One more pic for your reference..  Both my B35s. Sorry for the poor quality of photo though, my flash was on and somehow didn't capture my rouge casaque epsom b35 too well.


----------



## m_ichele

chocolatelove said:


> Got this beauty on Boxing Day in Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564193
> 
> 
> Just taken out the should strap to fit my daily use



Love it!

How did you remove the strap? I unscrewed what I could but didn't have the nerve to go any further [emoji28]


----------



## chocolatelove

m_ichele said:


> Love it!
> 
> How did you remove the strap? I unscrewed what I could but didn't have the nerve to go any further [emoji28]



I researched on YouTube, I m not tall so the strap is kinda too long for me! 

Don't worry the bag is very well made and designed the canvas can be detached from the leather


----------



## HiEndGirl

Purseperson420 said:


> I couldn't believe my luck when I found this little cutie in the exact colour and size I wanted [emoji7]! Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year to all [emoji4][emoji92][emoji322]!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563750
> 
> View attachment 3563746
> 
> View attachment 3563748



Love this Garden Party, it's on my wish list! and your little Rodeo is so gorgeous [emoji173]️ 




Slut4Lux said:


> Got myself the B35 in cobalt blue, togo leather, ghw earlier this month. Love her! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3564201



OMG TDF [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep  to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but  2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly .   Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo



This is so super gorgeous stunning TDF. Love it. [emoji7]


----------



## HiEndGirl

Slut4Lux said:


> Thank you soooo much!!!  loved your comments!    The gold hardware looks stunning on cobalt blue.
> 
> One more pic for your reference..  Both my B35s. Sorry for the poor quality of photo though, my flash was on and somehow didn't capture my rouge casaque epsom b35 too well.
> 
> View attachment 3565052



Omg!! Double gorgeous. Serious lusting here lol. Happy I can live (temporarily [emoji6]) vicariously through all the post here.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Slut4Lux said:


> Thank you soooo much!!!  loved your comments!    The gold hardware looks stunning on cobalt blue.
> 
> One more pic for your reference..  Both my B35s. Sorry for the poor quality of photo though, my flash was on and somehow didn't capture my rouge casaque epsom b35 too well.
> 
> View attachment 3565052



Two of my favourite colours. You have an impeccable taste.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

HiEndGirl said:


> This is so super gorgeous stunning TDF. Love it. [emoji7]



You're so sweet. Thank you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep  to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but  2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly .   Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo


Wow, great story! It is very special for you, Congratulation on both of this gem and anniversary! Thanks for sharing your joy! It is beyond gorgeous and just so beautiful color!!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

pair of Night sandals


----------



## Dextersmom

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep  to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but  2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly .   Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo



The color with the hardware is just stunning!! Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Dextersmom said:


> The color with the hardware is just stunning!! Congrats on this beauty!



Thank you dear [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji92]!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow, great story! It is very special for you, Congratulation on both of this gem and anniversary! Thanks for sharing your joy! It is beyond gorgeous and just so beautiful color!!!!!!



Thank you so much dear [emoji4][emoji173]️[emoji92]


----------



## Love_Couture

First day out. Introducing my new Gris M Togo B30! I'm so in love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173][emoji177]


----------



## Alexa67

Great color, match so good to all.


----------



## pcil

Love_Couture said:


> First day out. Introducing my new Gris M Togo B30! I'm so in love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173][emoji177]
> View attachment 3565931


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## PIPET83

My new B40 SO togo craie macasssar. Brushed Paladium Hardware. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Oryx816

Love_Couture said:


> First day out. Introducing my new Gris M Togo B30! I'm so in love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173][emoji177]
> View attachment 3565931





PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 SO togo craie macasssar. Brushed Paladium Hardware. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566414
> View attachment 3566415



I love these lighter colored bags!!!  [emoji7]


----------



## LovetheLux

Congratulations!


----------



## LovetheLux

Slut4Lux said:


> Thank you soooo much!!!  loved your comments!    The gold hardware looks stunning on cobalt blue.
> 
> One more pic for your reference..  Both my B35s. Sorry for the poor quality of photo though, my flash was on and somehow didn't capture my rouge casaque epsom b35 too well.
> 
> View attachment 3565052


Both are gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Love_Couture said:


> First day out. Introducing my new Gris M Togo B30! I'm so in love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173][emoji177]
> View attachment 3565931





PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 SO togo craie macasssar. Brushed Paladium Hardware. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566414
> View attachment 3566415




Congratulations to both of you ladies. Beautiful colours !

 on a side note, I thought all Togo bags have the veining on the leather. I was a bit disappointed as mine came with none


----------



## Luxzenith

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 SO togo craie macasssar. Brushed Paladium Hardware. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566414
> View attachment 3566415



This is a very stunning HSS!! Congrats!!


----------



## papertiger

GLX said:


> Bought myself a scarf for Xmas, I have been on the lookout for a Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumiex design for a while now and decided this one would make a great entry.  It's interesting, when i started collecting scarves I was mostly after the classic more regal designs (Astrologie, Etriers, Brides de Gala, etc), then I went into the monochromatic solids (Cheval Surprise, Bulduc), now apparently I am gravitating towards the more detailed picturesque designs, in earthy tones.
> I love this scarf, it is likely going on my bedroom wall after I enjoy wearing it a few times.



Congratulations *GLX*, totally sumptuous, I think I prefer this than the more usual Astrologie


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 SO togo craie macasssar. Brushed Paladium Hardware. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566414
> View attachment 3566415



Your birkin is gorgeous!!! So unique and beautiful!!


----------



## Holsby

GLX said:


> Bought myself a scarf for Xmas, I have been on the lookout for a Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumiex design for a while now and decided this one would make a great entry.  It's interesting, when i started collecting scarves I was mostly after the classic more regal designs (Astrologie, Etriers, Brides de Gala, etc), then I went into the monochromatic solids (Cheval Surprise, Bulduc), now apparently I am gravitating towards the more detailed picturesque designs, in earthy tones.
> I love this scarf, it is likely going on my bedroom wall after I enjoy wearing it a few times.


A wonderful X-mas present! I think the spicy earthy colours are yours. It is a rich and interesting design with many details to discover. Fun to read about your developing journey in the realm of scarves. I'm sure it will not end here!


----------



## ghoztz

Love_Couture said:


> First day out. Introducing my new Gris M Togo B30! I'm so in love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173][emoji177]
> View attachment 3565931



Awesome color combo with that adorable Rodeo!!


----------



## ghoztz

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My first B Togo GHW in the marvellous colour capucine
> I received it few days before Christmas on our 4th wedding anniversary. I first asked for one back in Sep  to be offered one a month later but had to decline it as it was too big for me. I thought I made a big mistake and that they will "blacklist" me for declining a Birkin  but  2 months later, I got offered this beautiful gym. The timing couldn't have been better. Now I know what you ladies mean by the H fairy that comes unexpectedly .   Didn't know that a bag can bring so much joy
> 
> Enough said, here is the first pic I share on TPF.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy, healthy and prosperous 2017
> 
> xo



This is the color that always makes me smile.  Congrats!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Love_Couture said:


> First day out. Introducing my new Gris M Togo B30! I'm so in love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji173][emoji177]
> View attachment 3565931


Beautiful!! Congratulation and thanks for sharing!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

PIPET83 said:


> My new B40 SO togo craie macasssar. Brushed Paladium Hardware. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566414
> View attachment 3566415


Congratulation! gorgeous


----------



## Meta

Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me. 
















Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!  

I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly! 

2017 is off to a great start!


----------



## leuleu

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!


This one is really gorgeous ! Big congrats.


----------



## renet

@weN84, congrats on this gorgeous K and perfect martched twilly! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!




Woohooo! This is absolutely PERFECT and stunning! Many congrats and hugs, you have been well rewarded for your patience! ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## atelierforward

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



Congratulations! What a beautiful color and amazing find. I know what you mean about making mistakes along the way until you find the perfect one. Glad this one found its way to you!


----------



## EmileH

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



Congratulations! It's beautiful.


----------



## mygoodies

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



Ooohhh!!! GORGEOUSSSSSSS RC!! STUNNER. Enjoy this Red BEAUTY! Love love love [emoji173]️


----------



## crisbac

My latest purchase: two Pocket Squares for my Picotin MM Etain. La Maison Des Carrés (in orange/beige/vert) and Zebra Pegasus (in bleu canard/marine/parme). 
(Sorry for the lighting!)



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Oryx816

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats and happy New Year!


----------



## Livia1

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!




A stunner! Many congrats.


----------



## Livia1

crisbac said:


> My latest purchase: two Pocket Squares for my Picotin MM Etain. La Maison Des Carrés (in orange/beige/vert) and Zebra Pegasus (in bleu canard/marine/parme).
> (Sorry for the lighting!)
> 
> View attachment 3567641
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love the Zebra Pegasus!
Many congrats.


----------



## crisbac

Livia1 said:


> Love the Zebra Pegasus!
> Many congrats.


Thank you so much, Livia1!


----------



## DreamingPink

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



Your Kelly is breath taking!! Congratz and enjoy in good health!!


----------



## Meta

Thank you @leuleu @renet @periogirl28 @atelierforward @Pocketbook Pup @mygoodies @Oryx816 @Livia1 @MiniNavy and everyone else for the likes! 

I can just stare at her all day 

@mygoodies Hope your red K25 finds its way to you soon!


----------



## pcil

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



So pretty! RC is the perfect red! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



Oh Darling this is def worth her own reveal!! RC is thee perfect RED!!! And with gold hardware too she is just perfect in my eyes!
You got the perfect twilly for her too!!! Congrats and HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
Is she togo???? I have only seen Epsom lately so good for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meta

Thank you @pcil and @Israeli_Flava!  

IF, it's Clemence.


----------



## Sandybeach814

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



The most stunning combination ever! I have a Birkin 35 in Rouge Casaque that I've fallen in love with 2 years ago and our relationship is still going strong. I'm actually thinking about getting a Kelly 25 or 38 in the same exact color and hardware just because I love my Rouge Casaque B so much. You started off the year in the best way possible, so congratsssss!


----------



## Meta

Thank you @Sandybeach814!  I don't think I'll fall out of love with this lady in red. She's the perfect shade of red and perfect size. My previous red bag ended up tad too heavy after carrying it for a short while and it had pink undertones. I hope you'll be able to find a RC Kelly 25/28 soon! It's the last batch of RC from what I understand.


----------



## smallfry

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



Absolutely stunning dear weN!  And yes, that is the perfect twilly for her!  Congratulations and carry her in good health!


----------



## Monique1004

Got a new Twilly for my cobalt garden party after seeing other members' pictures with their cobalt bag. Love it!


----------



## ayc

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



what a beauty!  congrats!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Compact silkin wallet





Other items today


The wallet is prefect for the RV clutch


----------



## Lollipop15

In love with my new Kelly 28 in Etoupe. [emoji7][emoji178][emoji92] Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> In love with my new Kelly 28 in Etoupe. [emoji7][emoji178][emoji92] Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3569164



This is so beautiful! [emoji173]️ 
I'm glad you did not let this go. Wear her in good health! [emoji7][emoji122]


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> This is so beautiful! [emoji173]️
> I'm glad you did not let this go. Wear her in good health! [emoji7][emoji122]



Thank you renet! She's so perfect for me hehe. [emoji7][emoji178]


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> Thank you renet! She's so perfect for me hehe. [emoji7][emoji178]



Yeah! I like contrasting stitches too. [emoji5]


----------



## labellavita27

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



Congrats! [emoji323] [emoji7][emoji847]


----------



## labellavita27

Lollipop15 said:


> In love with my new Kelly 28 in Etoupe. [emoji7][emoji178][emoji92] Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3569164



Congrats! [emoji898]


----------



## doves75

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



Wow... congratulations!! R Casaque is a very beautiful red. And this is the first time I see it in Clemence other than the usual Epsom. 
Enjoy your new bag [emoji4]


----------



## LI94

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Le.everlynn

y latest Hg purchase... welcome to 2017, price hasn't increased yet $10900 retail before tax


----------



## Imabeachgirl

Le.everlynn said:


> View attachment 3569594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y latest Hg purchase... welcome to 2017, price hasn't increased yet $10900 retail before tax



Stunning! Is that black or a very dark blue?


----------



## Meta

Thank you @smallfry @ayc @labellavita27 and @doves75!


----------



## cremel

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!



Congrats!!! That's definitely a keeper!!


----------



## ayc

Le.everlynn said:


> View attachment 3569594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y latest Hg purchase... welcome to 2017, price hasn't increased yet $10900 retail before tax


classy! congrats!   thanks for intel - so happy price has not increased in US!!


----------



## Luv n bags

A small gift to myself.  A scarf ring with a tiny H lock...so cute! Modeling it with my lovely Tyger, Tyger


----------



## wannaprada

Got my second K35, a Havane Clemence Retourne w/ghw. Here with my other K35, a black box Sellier w/ghw. [emoji4] Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Possum

Bearn mini in Rose Lipstick. These little wallets are so handy.


----------



## pcil

Possum said:


> Bearn mini in Rose Lipstick. These little wallets are so handy.
> View attachment 3570076



I love rose lipstick!!! And in chevre too! Congrats!


----------



## jpezmom

Lollipop15 said:


> In love with my new Kelly 28 in Etoupe. [emoji7][emoji178][emoji92] Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3569164


What a perfect combination - etoupe is so classic and the twilly complements the bag so well!  Just beautiful - congrats!


----------



## orangeaddict

My limited edition scarf!! The hermes brides de gale! I have the best SA in the world


----------



## Lollipop15

jpezmom said:


> What a perfect combination - etoupe is so classic and the twilly complements the bag so well!  Just beautiful - congrats!


Thank you! I really love etoupe with gold hardware.


----------



## chica727

After waiting a year, i finally got a rodeo! Also got a scarf for mom, which i didnt get a chance to photograph. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## atelierforward

Le.everlynn said:


> View attachment 3569594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y latest Hg purchase... welcome to 2017, price hasn't increased yet $10900 retail before tax


So classic!! Congratulations. Is that a 30 or a 35?


----------



## crisbac

Rodeo PM in Rose Azalee.  My SA is awesome!





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chica727

crisbac said:


> Rodeo PM in Rose Azalee.  My SA is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3571284
> 
> View attachment 3571285
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji2]


Almost rodeo twins. Lol. I was offered the exactly same rodeo as well when i went to pick up GM one shown above. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Alexa67

Le.everlynn said:


> View attachment 3569594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y latest Hg purchase... welcome to 2017, price hasn't increased yet $10900 retail before tax


love love love! It's blue nuit, right?


----------



## crisbac

chica727 said:


> Almost rodeo twins. Lol. I was offered the exactly same rodeo as well when i went to pick up GM one shown above.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Your Rodeo is gorgeous! I like those colors so much too, chica727!


----------



## LovEmAll

A gorgeous slim d'hermes for my DH's special birthday....I had the strap changed from black to the brown Havana croc with the help of my most amazing SA.  He loved it!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Fell in love when the swatches were released. Introducing my gris mouette b30 togo phw


----------



## ghoztz

crisbac said:


> Rodeo PM in Rose Azalee.  My SA is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3571284
> 
> View attachment 3571285
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



such a cute color!! you're one lucky girl, crisbac!


----------



## ghoztz

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3571503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love when the swatches were released. Introducing my gris mouette b30 togo phw



I'm waiting for mine with GHW . Yours is stunning


----------



## ghoztz

orangeaddict said:


> View attachment 3570194
> 
> 
> My limited edition scarf!! The hermes brides de gale! I have the best SA in the world



OMG you were able to get this!!  I've been looking so hard for it


----------



## Jukka

One very successful  day in Hermes! One pair of croco boots, one Kelly and two Rodeo!!!


----------



## crisbac

ghoztz said:


> such a cute color!! you're one lucky girl, crisbac!


Thank you, ghoztz!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3572213
> View attachment 3572214
> View attachment 3572215
> 
> 
> One very successful  day in Hermes! One pair of croco boots, one Kelly and two Rodeo!!!



Congrats! Are you going to show the rest of your treasures??[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jukka

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats! Are you going to show the rest of your treasures??[emoji7][emoji7]



Maybe later when I am back home from vacations, i don't want to unpack boxes during the trip.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3572213
> View attachment 3572214
> View attachment 3572215
> 
> 
> One very successful  day in Hermes! One pair of croco boots, one Kelly and two Rodeo!!!


Wow Beautiful!! congrats on the wonderful haul!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3571503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love when the swatches were released. Introducing my gris mouette b30 togo phw


Congratulation!!! What a beautiful B30!! This is perfect color wth phw


----------



## shopgirl4cc

weN84 said:


> Just picked this up yesterday  I don't usually do reveals but this is a special one to me.
> 
> View attachment 3567547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567544
> 
> 
> Introducing Miss Kelly 28 in Rouge Casaque, the perfect red to me. After much trial and error (color, size, leather), this Kelly is here to stay. Thought I missed the boat on this as there were only Selliers left but thankfully there were still a small batch available for this SS17, so this baby is MINE!
> 
> I had been asking to see the Jardin Anglais twilly but they never had this cw each time I asked. Just before the new year, I asked my SA to kindly check for this specific cw 02 and it was showing that they had 2 in the store. My SA went to check at the back but it was nowhere to be found. We concluded that it is probably on hold for a customer. Yesterday I asked to look at Jardin Anglais twilly yet again and this time with the help of the head of silk dept, this was located, the one and only hidden away at the back of the box of twillies they had at the stock room. I think it's the perfect match with Miss Kelly!
> 
> 2017 is off to a great start!


Congratulation!!! This is beyond gorgeous and RC is the best red!!


----------



## ehy12

This beautiful tea set...love!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My first B25 (Noir)!Completely unexpected. I asked my SA to see one a few months ago just to get a size reference. It was love at first sight. It also surprisingly fits more than I originally thought. Love it in swift leather!


----------



## atelierforward

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My first B25 (Noir)!Completely unexpected. I asked my SA to see one a few months ago just to get a size reference. It was love at first sight. It also surprisingly fits more than I originally thought. Love it in swift leather!
> 
> View attachment 3572533


Gorgeous!! Such a classic piece.


----------



## cremel

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3571503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love when the swatches were released. Introducing my gris mouette b30 togo phw



Oh that's beautiful!!!!congrats!!


----------



## ghoztz

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My first B25 (Noir)!Completely unexpected. I asked my SA to see one a few months ago just to get a size reference. It was love at first sight. It also surprisingly fits more than I originally thought. Love it in swift leather!
> 
> View attachment 3572533



such a beauty!!  so classic. so timeless.


----------



## ghoztz

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3572213
> View attachment 3572214
> View attachment 3572215
> 
> 
> One very successful  day in Hermes! One pair of croco boots, one Kelly and two Rodeo!!!



so jealous!! absolutely love the bi-color Rodeo!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

atelierforward said:


> Gorgeous!! Such a classic piece.





ghoztz said:


> such a beauty!!  so classic. so timeless.



Thank you!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Went in to search for 2017 new Calvi and Bastia and found this.. new colour for me: bleu zephyr in Epsom. 

Unsure if it is the latest colour. SA says it is! 

Also got a Calvi Chèvre in rose lipstick and 
Cuir Seul reversible belt for my 24mm Constance buckle in Craie/ Rouge Grenat


----------



## Luxzenith

Here are today's loot!


----------



## minnie2u

I received my Black 35 Birkin right before the holidays and it's a replacement for my really old one !  I'm waiting now for the Etoupe Birkin 35!!


----------



## Serva1

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My first B25 (Noir)!Completely unexpected. I asked my SA to see one a few months ago just to get a size reference. It was love at first sight. It also surprisingly fits more than I originally thought. Love it in swift leather!
> 
> View attachment 3572533



Congrats, this is an amazing bag! Happy to be twins with you [emoji3]


----------



## loubielova998999

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.


omg! these are beaaaauuutiiiifulll!!!!!


----------



## loubielova998999

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My first B25 (Noir)!Completely unexpected. I asked my SA to see one a few months ago just to get a size reference. It was love at first sight. It also surprisingly fits more than I originally thought. Love it in swift leather!
> 
> View attachment 3572533


AHHH! this is so pretty!! Its good to know that the sizing can still fit enough things because I have been looking all over for a B25. The smaller sized birkins are so good for day to night use.


----------



## HeatherZE

renet said:


> Just brought home this baby, K28 in Epsom Sellier! Am elated to receive a surprise call last week! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3551862


How long did you wait for the call?


----------



## HeatherZE

http://m.uk.hermes.com/la-maison-de...-100-soie-20x160cm-astrologie-pois-98986.html
And
http://m.uk.hermes.com/man/ties/bow-tie/h-noeud-papillon-53631.html
(For my son)

Sorry for the links.  I've spread roots on the sofa and will literally take a crowbar to pry me off.


----------



## csetcos

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3571503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love when the swatches were released. Introducing my gris mouette b30 togo phw



So beautiful and perfect for you!!! Congrats, lovely!! [emoji173][emoji521][emoji1376]


----------



## renet

HeatherZE said:


> How long did you wait for the call?



Approx 4 days. My SA put up the request for me on a Thursday afternoon and I received a call on following Monday.


----------



## amozo

A Gris T Kelly 35 GHW


----------



## Luxzenith

The latest verrou is in my homestore.. deliberating.. I should be taking Gris mouette home with me


----------



## loubielova998999

agumila said:


> I've been looking for the perfect twilly to match my B30 gris mouette and that will make the gold hardware pop. I finally found it!! Thanks for letting me share!


Wow sooo pretty!!


----------



## Hautedistrict

My new multicolor rodeo [emoji7][emoji206]


----------



## Baglover121

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3573964
> 
> View attachment 3573965
> 
> 
> The latest verrou is in my homestore.. deliberating.. I should be taking Gris mouette home with me



So gorgeous! Have just seen the most beautiful verrou  in alligator  on H.com ,


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Rose gold Oran sandals


----------



## HeatherZE

renet said:


> Approx 4 days. My SA put up the request for me on a Thursday afternoon and I received a call on following Monday.


One last question.  I'm sorry!  Were you told you would get a bag or did you leave the store with absolutely no clue.


----------



## Luxzenith

To kickstart 2017 and a New year with Orange. My medium box has been shared here already earlier. Here is a closer look at the new Verrou 21 's interior. 






The mini version was tempting. I was offered the mini in Moutarde/ rouge tomate/ black.. but so sad my iPhone has to be squeezed inside. So I gave up and went for this size instead, in a Gris mouette colour which I have enjoyed seeing here in the forum, but it is my first time seeing it in real life. 

I also came home with this bi-color picotin 22. It is my first picotin in this size. 




My sweet SA dressed her up in this grigri MM rodeo.. still couldn't get my hands on the bicolor gri gri rodeo, but I so love this color! And I finally got my hands on a blue hydra Calvi and blue Zanzibar on my Bastia. 










Thank you for your patience to read my posts and allowing me to share!


----------



## renet

HeatherZE said:


> One last question.  I'm sorry!  Were you told you would get a bag or did you leave the store with absolutely no clue.



I wasn't told exactly that I would get a bag but she dropped hints and said she woud call me soon. However, as Black is quite highly sought after, I thought I would need to wait at least months before I will get it. I then went on a business trip + holiday trip as well.

Shortly (on my first day overseas) I received the call and I was torn. As black is highly sought after, she can only hold it 3 days. I finally made a decision to come back to get her. [emoji13] HTH.


----------



## kath00

Had to share this beautiful Rodeo I received from my awesome SA.  That yellow, OMG.


----------



## leuleu

kath00 said:


> Had to share this beautiful Rodeo I received from my awesome SA.  That yellow, OMG.
> 
> View attachment 3574326


I'm looking for your yellow one in PM. The red twillys are incredibly beautiful. Congrats !


----------



## balanceinheels

kath00 said:


> Had to share this beautiful Rodeo I received from my awesome SA.  That yellow, OMG.
> 
> View attachment 3574326


How beautiful!!! What twilly is the pink?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3574259
> 
> 
> To kickstart 2017 and a New year with Orange. My medium box has been shared here already earlier. Here is a closer look at the new Verrou 21 's interior.
> 
> View attachment 3574260
> 
> View attachment 3574261
> 
> 
> The mini version was tempting. I was offered the mini in Moutarde/ rouge tomate/ black.. but so sad my iPhone has to be squeezed inside. So I gave up and went for this size instead, in a Gris mouette colour which I have enjoyed seeing here in the forum, but it is my first time seeing it in real life.
> 
> I also came home with this bi-color picotin 22. It is my first picotin in this size.
> 
> View attachment 3574266
> 
> 
> My sweet SA dressed her up in this grigri MM rodeo.. still couldn't get my hands on the bicolor gri gri rodeo, but I so love this color! And I finally got my hands on a blue hydra Calvi and blue Zanzibar on my Bastia.
> 
> View attachment 3574262
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574267
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574268
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience to read my posts and allowing me to share!



LOVED your bicolor!!! So beautiful!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Baglover121 said:


> So gorgeous! Have just seen the most beautiful verrou  in alligator  on H.com ,



Oh yes.. really beautiful!! Drool.. the price for this size though...


----------



## MarLie

This georgous set [emoji7]


----------



## Hermesine

TPM Mini Evelyne 16 Amazone in Rose Azalee with Pivoine strap, so cute! new for spring 2017


----------



## Nui

Hermesine said:


> TPM Mini Evelyne 16 Amazone in Rose Azalee with Pivoine strap, so cute! new for spring 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575060



OMG!!!! Love this!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Nui

Thank you for letting me share[emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## andforpoise

Hermesine said:


> TPM Mini Evelyne 16 Amazone in Rose Azalee with Pivoine strap, so cute! new for spring 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575060



Love that color!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Fate! I was emailing about rose confetti and this happened to be in store! 

My Rose confetti kelly wallet with GHW


----------



## csetcos

Picked up a few little things from Toronto! 


First a few twillies- now I need to get the mate to the SD twilly as I only buy them in pairs!


Most excited for my first Charniere bracelet- very comfortable and this one is ombré lizard!!! I also love the closure on it. Also picked up a tiny guilloche scarf ring as I'm determined to wear all of my scarves more!

FYI- I loved the service at the Toronto store- very sweet SA that I worked with and even went to the online store to pick up the mate to the Mors a Jouets twilly. I think this pair will look excellent on gold, black, and my imaginary malachite B that I am hoping will come to me this year


----------



## csetcos

Nui said:


> View attachment 3575161
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575162
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji39][emoji39]



Really, really love the Tapis Persans twillies! Hope to see them in person soon!


----------



## Luxzenith

Hermesine said:


> TPM Mini Evelyne 16 Amazone in Rose Azalee with Pivoine strap, so cute! new for spring 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575060



So sweet!!


----------



## balanceinheels

Nui said:


> View attachment 3575161
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575162
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji39][emoji39]




Love your choices!  I've seen the tapis persans before but what is the other pattern called?


----------



## Txoceangirl

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3575280
> 
> Picked up a few little things from Toronto!
> View attachment 3575281
> 
> First a few twillies- now I need to get the mate to the SD twilly as I only buy them in pairs!
> View attachment 3575282
> 
> Most excited for my first Charniere bracelet- very comfortable and this one is ombré lizard!!! I also love the closure on it. Also picked up a tiny guilloche scarf ring as I'm determined to wear all of my scarves more!
> 
> FYI- I loved the service at the Toronto store- very sweet SA that I worked with and even went to the online store to pick up the mate to the Mors a Jouets twilly. I think this pair will look excellent on gold, black, and my imaginary malachite B that I am hoping will come to me this year


Beautiful new treasures!  Enjoy them fully!  Looking forward to seeing them on that Malachite B that WILL come to you!


----------



## hoot

Ineeded some green and gold to cheer on the Green Bay Packers, so when I saw this maxi twilly show up again on h.com, I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## lasttotheparty

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3575280
> 
> Picked up a few little things from Toronto!
> View attachment 3575281
> 
> First a few twillies- now I need to get the mate to the SD twilly as I only buy them in pairs!
> View attachment 3575282
> 
> Most excited for my first Charniere bracelet- very comfortable and this one is ombré lizard!!! I also love the closure on it. Also picked up a tiny guilloche scarf ring as I'm determined to wear all of my scarves more!
> 
> FYI- I loved the service at the Toronto store- very sweet SA that I worked with and even went to the online store to pick up the mate to the Mors a Jouets twilly. I think this pair will look excellent on gold, black, and my imaginary malachite B that I am hoping will come to me this year



Did you find your twillies recently? I looked a couple days ago and there were very few to choose from.


----------



## MYH

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3575280
> 
> Picked up a few little things from Toronto!
> View attachment 3575281
> 
> First a few twillies- now I need to get the mate to the SD twilly as I only buy them in pairs!
> View attachment 3575282
> 
> Most excited for my first Charniere bracelet- very comfortable and this one is ombré lizard!!! I also love the closure on it. Also picked up a tiny guilloche scarf ring as I'm determined to wear all of my scarves more!
> 
> FYI- I loved the service at the Toronto store- very sweet SA that I worked with and even went to the online store to pick up the mate to the Mors a Jouets twilly. I think this pair will look excellent on gold, black, and my imaginary malachite B that I am hoping will come to me this year



Congrats hon. Hoping and praying your malachite B will find you. I think it's so cute we like all the same colors. [emoji172]


----------



## papertiger

hoot said:


> Ineeded some green and gold to cheer on the Green Bay Packers, so when I saw this maxi twilly show up again on h.com, I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 3575408



Congratulations, my CDC MT sister, such a good design for this format


----------



## hoot

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, my CDC MT sister, such a good design for this format


Thank you! I love the original maxi twilly size so I was happy to see this design show up again!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hoot said:


> Ineeded some green and gold to cheer on the Green Bay Packers, so when I saw this maxi twilly show up again on h.com, I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 3575408



Love this design! And go pack go!!!


----------



## hoot

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Love this design! And go pack go!!!


Thank you... and yes! Go pack go!!


----------



## Livia1

MarLie said:


> This georgous set [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3574892
> View attachment 3574893
> View attachment 3574894



So pretty!
I need this


----------



## csetcos

lasttotheparty said:


> Did you find your twillies recently? I looked a couple days ago and there were very few to choose from.



Yes! I was just there shopping on Wednesday! If you want something they don't have, they will also check in the online store and then leave for 5-10 minutes to get anything you desire from there (that they have)!



MYH said:


> Congrats hon. Hoping and praying your malachite B will find you. I think it's so cute we like all the same colors. [emoji172]



Aww- I do too!!! We absolutely love the same types of saturated colors!!!  My Cheval Phoenix 140 is on the way


----------



## lasttotheparty

csetcos said:


> Yes! I was just there shopping on Wednesday! If you want something they don't have, they will also check in the online store and then leave for 5-10 minutes to get anything you desire from there (that they have)!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww- I do too!!! We absolutely love the same types of saturated colors!!!  My Cheval Phoenix 140 is on the way



Thank you! [emoji172]


----------



## adguru

hoot said:


> Ineeded some green and gold to cheer on the Green Bay Packers, so when I saw this maxi twilly show up again on h.com, I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 3575408


Well it worked!


----------



## Coolz

Hi there. Didn't post for a while. My 1st 25 cm B in Gris Mouette GHW! Surprise that this  petite size can hold quite a fair bit. [emoji4]


----------



## Nui

balanceinheels said:


> Love your choices!  I've seen the tapis persans before but what is the other pattern called?



I believe the other pattern is called La Promenade du Martin [emoji4]


----------



## okiern1981

My first Kelly!  1967 K35!


----------



## EmileH

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3576217
> 
> 
> My first Kelly!  1967 K35!



Congratulations! She's as old as me! Literally. Hope I am holding up half as well as she is.


----------



## cafecreme15

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3576217
> 
> 
> My first Kelly!  1967 K35!


1967?? Wow! What an incredible find. It looks spectacular! Wear it well, dear!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3576217
> 
> 
> My first Kelly!  1967 K35!



This is incredibly gorgeous!!      You're so lucky to have found it!!


----------



## okiern1981

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! She's as old as me! Literally. Hope I am holding up half as well as she is.





cafecreme15 said:


> 1967?? Wow! What an incredible find. It looks spectacular! Wear it well, dear!





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is incredibly gorgeous!!      You're so lucky to have found it!!



Thank you all so much!  She's on her way from France, I'll do a post once she gets here!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Hello everyone! Jige in black, swift. Love her so much. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Susie Tunes

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3576217
> 
> 
> My first Kelly!  1967 K35!



Fabulous [emoji7]


----------



## TankerToad

MarvelGirl said:


> Hello everyone! Jige in black, swift. Love her so much. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3576287


You will never regret this purchase. You will find you use this clutch again and again.
What a nice addition to your collection
Touché!


----------



## Livia1

MarvelGirl said:


> Hello everyone! Jige in black, swift. Love her so much. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3576287



Beautiful!
I hope you'll have lots of fun using this


----------



## Scarf and Glove

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3575280
> 
> Picked up a few little things from Toronto!
> View attachment 3575281
> 
> First a few twillies- now I need to get the mate to the SD twilly as I only buy them in pairs!
> View attachment 3575282
> 
> Most excited for my first Charniere bracelet- very comfortable and this one is ombré lizard!!! I also love the closure on it. Also picked up a tiny guilloche scarf ring as I'm determined to wear all of my scarves more!
> 
> FYI- I loved the service at the Toronto store- very sweet SA that I worked with and even went to the online store to pick up the mate to the Mors a Jouets twilly. I think this pair will look excellent on gold, black, and my imaginary malachite B that I am hoping will come to me this year


Love the scarf ring- going on my list!


----------



## MarvelGirl

TankerToad said:


> You will never regret this purchase. You will find you use this clutch again and again.
> What a nice addition to your collection
> Touché!



Hi *TT*! Happy New Year! How are you, my friend? I hope well. Thanks so much for your wise words. I don't think I will regret this purchase either and hope to be able to use it often in the coming months. Thanks again! 



Livia1 said:


> Beautiful! I hope you'll have lots of fun using this



Thanks you, *Livia1*! She is so beautiful to me too and I am sure we will have many exciting adventures together. LOL! Woohoo!


----------



## Keren16

MarvelGirl said:


> Hello everyone! Jige in black, swift. Love her so much. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3576287



Thanks for sharing[emoji322]
I bought the same about a month ago
Please post pics!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Fate! I was emailing about rose confetti and this happened to be in store!
> 
> My Rose confetti kelly wallet with GHW
> 
> View attachment 3575181


Love both the wallet and the shawl!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3575280
> 
> Picked up a few little things from Toronto!
> View attachment 3575281
> 
> First a few twillies- now I need to get the mate to the SD twilly as I only buy them in pairs!
> View attachment 3575282
> 
> Most excited for my first Charniere bracelet- very comfortable and this one is ombré lizard!!! I also love the closure on it. Also picked up a tiny guilloche scarf ring as I'm determined to wear all of my scarves more!
> 
> FYI- I loved the service at the Toronto store- very sweet SA that I worked with and even went to the online store to pick up the mate to the Mors a Jouets twilly. I think this pair will look excellent on gold, black, and my imaginary malachite B that I am hoping will come to me this year


Fabulous dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kath00 said:


> Had to share this beautiful Rodeo I received from my awesome SA.  That yellow, OMG.
> 
> View attachment 3574326


These twillies are stunning!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nui said:


> View attachment 3575161
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575162
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share[emoji39][emoji39]


All these beautiful twillies making me weeeeaaak =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermesine said:


> TPM Mini Evelyne 16 Amazone in Rose Azalee with Pivoine strap, so cute! new for spring 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575060


such a cutie!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Keren16 said:


> Thanks for sharing[emoji322]
> I bought the same about a month ago
> Please post pics!



You're welcome, *Keren16*! My pleasure. BIG congrats to you as well. Thrilled to be twins with you on this classic beauty. Feeling really blessed.


----------



## MikaelaN

Just ordered a black evelyne TPM from the online store a few days ago. So so excited!


----------



## labellavita27

MikaelaN said:


> Just ordered a black evelyne TPM from the online store a few days ago. So so excited!



Epsom leather? Lucky! Been looking for that.


----------



## MikaelaN

Yes, Epsom leather! I've literally checked the website everyday for over a year and finally lucked out.  I always come across colorful options, but held out for black.


----------



## Luxzenith

okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3576217
> 
> 
> My first Kelly!  1967 K35!



What a find! I am stunned at how it looked still!! Always love vintage bags with loads of heritage!! Enjoy this treasure!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3573964
> 
> View attachment 3573965
> 
> 
> The latest verrou is in my homestore.. deliberating.. I should be taking Gris mouette home with me



Stunning!


----------



## LovEmAll

Coolz said:


> Hi there. Didn't post for a while. My 1st 25 cm B in Gris Mouette GHW! Surprise that this  petite size can hold quite a fair bit. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3575795



Twinsies!  How amazing is this little cutie [emoji7]. I agree...It holds so much for being so tiny!



okiern1981 said:


> View attachment 3576217
> 
> 
> My first Kelly!  1967 K35!


Amazing find!



MarvelGirl said:


> Hello everyone! Jige in black, swift. Love her so much. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3576287



Just perfect [emoji7]


----------



## VickyB

hoot said:


> Ineeded some green and gold to cheer on the Green Bay Packers, so when I saw this maxi twilly show up again on h.com, I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 3575408


Aaron Rogers ROCKS!!!


----------



## scarletambience

MarvelGirl said:


> Hello everyone! Jige in black, swift. Love her so much. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3576287



And now I think, I need one  lovely....


----------



## scarletambience

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Fate! I was emailing about rose confetti and this happened to be in store!
> 
> My Rose confetti kelly wallet with GHW
> 
> View attachment 3575181



Soooo pretty!


----------



## LouisV76

actually I got it for christmas[emoji6]


----------



## juzluvpink

Just picked her up from my local store! My first B/K purchase direct from Hermes!! So happy!



Lovely orange box!!



Out from box! Etain B30 GHW in Togo.



Winged out, the way I like my Bs





Playing with different twilly. Decided on the latter for now.

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## renet

juzluvpink said:


> Just picked her up from my local store! My first B/K purchase direct from Hermes!! So happy!
> 
> View attachment 3577163
> 
> Lovely orange box!!
> 
> View attachment 3577164
> 
> Out from box! Etain B30 GHW in Togo.
> 
> View attachment 3577166
> 
> Winged out, the way I like my Bs
> 
> View attachment 3577168
> 
> View attachment 3577170
> 
> Playing with different twilly. Decided on the latter for now.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Congrats! This is a lovely B and classic color! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MarvelGirl

LovEmAll said:


> Twinsies!  How amazing is this little cutie [emoji7]. I agree...It holds so much for being so tiny!
> 
> 
> Amazing find!
> 
> 
> 
> Just perfect [emoji7]



Thank you, *LovEmAll*! I think so too! 



scarletambience said:


> And now I think, I need one  lovely....



You do need one, *scarletambience*! Be twins with me...thank you so much!


----------



## hoot

juzluvpink said:


> Just picked her up from my local store! My first B/K purchase direct from Hermes!! So happy!
> 
> View attachment 3577163
> 
> Lovely orange box!!
> 
> View attachment 3577164
> 
> Out from box! Etain B30 GHW in Togo


It's gorgeous! I hope to add this exact combo one day soon! Grey and gold is my favorite


----------



## Melbee

After a long wait, my first birkin. Gold Togo with GHW and a geranium lining. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HeatherZE

Melbee said:


> After a long wait, my first birkin. Gold Togo with GHW and a geranium lining. Thanks for letting me share!


How long did you wait?  I'm waiting, too...


----------



## Melbee

Almost 18 months. How long have you been waiting?  Oops sorry meant to hit reply to the post above me. Still learning here!


----------



## HeatherZE

Melbee said:


> Almost 18 months. How long have you been waiting?  Oops sorry meant to hit reply to the post above me. Still learning here!


5 days.  Hahahaha!!

I have a long way to go.


----------



## March786

juzluvpink said:


> Just picked her up from my local store! My first B/K purchase direct from Hermes!! So happy!
> 
> View attachment 3577163
> 
> Lovely orange box!!
> 
> View attachment 3577164
> 
> Out from box! Etain B30 GHW in Togo.
> 
> View attachment 3577166
> 
> Winged out, the way I like my Bs
> 
> View attachment 3577168
> 
> View attachment 3577170
> 
> Playing with different twilly. Decided on the latter for now.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Wow that's stunning, congrats on your beautiful B [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## March786

Melbee said:


> After a long wait, my first birkin. Gold Togo with GHW and a geranium lining. Thanks for letting me share!



Another stunning B! It's beautiful congrats, I'm also waiting for this one, fingers crossed [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## cafecreme15

Please excuse the bad photo...had to sneak a picture before a meeting [emoji85] new 32 mm Constance belt in black swift and etoupe epsom. Love it so far! I've never really worn belts before this and now I find myself planning all my outfits around it.


----------



## doloresmia

Melbee said:


> After a long wait, my first birkin. Gold Togo with GHW and a geranium lining. Thanks for letting me share!



Loveeeeee this!!!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

juzluvpink said:


> Just picked her up from my local store! My first B/K purchase direct from Hermes!! So happy!
> 
> View attachment 3577163
> 
> Lovely orange box!!
> 
> View attachment 3577164
> 
> Out from box! Etain B30 GHW in Togo.
> 
> View attachment 3577166
> 
> Winged out, the way I like my Bs
> 
> View attachment 3577168
> 
> View attachment 3577170
> 
> Playing with different twilly. Decided on the latter for now.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



Stunning and a big Congrats!!!


----------



## hoonana

went to store and decorating my lil etain b25[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## CV24

K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw


----------



## mibonbon

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3578052
> 
> K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw



Congratulations! She is so beautiful!! Love this new blue a lot. Is this picture true to its color? Do you mind posting a picture in daylight? I'm seriously thinking about getting a bag in this color but haven't found too many pictures in daylight as of yet. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## CookyMonster

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3571503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love when the swatches were released. Introducing my gris mouette b30 togo phw



Congrats! Seen many gris mouette B/K postings lately, this cool classy colour looks best with phw in my opinion. Looks 'dirty' with ghw


----------



## hclubfan

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3578052
> 
> K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw


Wow...this color is so beautiful!!! I have a blue hydra Kelly and an electric blue Constance, and this color looks as though it's right in the middle of those two blues. Stunning with ghw


----------



## Alexa67

juzluvpink said:


> Just picked her up from my local store! My first B/K purchase direct from Hermes!! So happy!
> 
> View attachment 3577163
> 
> Lovely orange box!!
> View attachment 3577164
> 
> Out from box! Etain B30 GHW in Togo.
> View attachment 3577166
> 
> Winged out, the way I like my Bs
> View attachment 3577168
> 
> View attachment 3577170
> 
> Playing with different twilly. Decided on the latter for now.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!



So nice, congrat . Like the orange/black twilly for this bag as much.


----------



## Alexa67

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3578052
> 
> K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw


Wow, what an increadible color. Thats really a heartattack bag


----------



## atelierforward

juzluvpink said:


> Just picked her up from my local store! My first B/K purchase direct from Hermes!! So happy!
> 
> View attachment 3577163
> 
> Lovely orange box!!
> 
> View attachment 3577164
> 
> Out from box! Etain B30 GHW in Togo.
> 
> View attachment 3577166
> 
> Winged out, the way I like my Bs
> 
> View attachment 3577168
> 
> View attachment 3577170
> 
> Playing with different twilly. Decided on the latter for now.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


Gorgeous! I just love grey with gold hardware. It really pops!


----------



## Sappho

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3578052
> 
> K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw



Wow! That color with GH is stunning!!!


----------



## LovetheLux

Melbee said:


> After a long wait, my first birkin. Gold Togo with GHW and a geranium lining. Thanks for letting me share!


Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## renet

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3578052
> 
> K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw



Great bag in gorgeous color! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## scarletambience

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3578052
> 
> K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw



Wow! BZ is beautiful!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3578052
> 
> K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw



This color is stunning!


----------



## shyla14

K32 rouge tomate epsom sellier.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Melbee said:


> After a long wait, my first birkin. Gold Togo with GHW and a geranium lining. Thanks for letting me share!



Love a red lining - and that looks like the perfect shade [emoji7]


----------



## HeatherZE

A small but useful purchase, today.  A noir Bastia change purse.


----------



## BIRKINBABY416

Got lucky this trip at the mothership fsh!!

30 cm gold B w/ swh

Say hello to ms. GOLD-B HAWN lol sorry couldn't resist


----------



## ayc

shyla14 said:


> K32 rouge tomate epsom sellier.
> View attachment 3578296
> View attachment 3578297
> View attachment 3578298


gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## ayc

BIRKINBABY416 said:


> View attachment 3578417
> 
> View attachment 3578418
> 
> View attachment 3578419
> 
> 
> Got lucky this trip at the mothership fsh!!
> 
> 30 cm gold B w/ swh
> 
> Say hello to ms. GOLD-B HAWN lol sorry couldn't resist



wow! congrats!!


----------



## acrowcounted

I'm usually a Chanel and LV gal but here is my first Hermes purchase. A Calvi in Bleu Paon Mysore goatskin. The leather is divine!


----------



## atelierforward

BIRKINBABY416 said:


> View attachment 3578417
> 
> View attachment 3578418
> 
> View attachment 3578419
> 
> 
> Got lucky this trip at the mothership fsh!!
> 
> 30 cm gold B w/ swh
> 
> Say hello to ms. GOLD-B HAWN lol sorry couldn't resist


Wow. You did get lucky. Congrats!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

CookyMonster said:


> Congrats! Seen many gris mouette B/K postings lately, this cool classy colour looks best with phw in my opinion. Looks 'dirty' with ghw


Thanks, CookyMonster!  The PHW really makes GM stand out.  Gives it more punch.


----------



## Txoceangirl

juzluvpink said:


> Just picked her up from my local store! My first B/K purchase direct from Hermes!! So happy!
> ......
> Playing with different twilly. Decided on the latter for now.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


How fabulous! A shopping experience that you will always remember!


----------



## brandee1002

My first b25 in blue indigo and rouge h resin !!! I'm falling more and more in love with Epsom [emoji7]


----------



## kcavatu

brandee1002 said:


> My first b25 in blue indigo and rouge h resin !!! I'm falling more and more in love with Epsom [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578753


wow! that's beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Luxzenith

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 3578502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually a Chanel and LV gal but here is my first Hermes purchase. A Calvi in Bleu Paon Mysore goatskin. The leather is divine!



Lol. Hermes is addictive! Congrats!


----------



## Luxzenith

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3578052
> 
> K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw



I loved blue hydra and when I bought my Bastia in blue Zanzibar.. i loved it as much. This is absolutely stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## cremel

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3571503
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love when the swatches were released. Introducing my gris mouette b30 togo phw



Congrats!!! I really love this new grey too.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cremel

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3578052
> 
> K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw



What a beautiful blue!!


----------



## cremel

brandee1002 said:


> My first b25 in blue indigo and rouge h resin !!! I'm falling more and more in love with Epsom [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578753



Very special!!! Congrats!


----------



## Perli

brandee1002 said:


> My first b25 in blue indigo and rouge h resin !!! I'm falling more and more in love with Epsom [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578753



Looks fantastic, congrats!!


----------



## neverfull3

My first Kelly wallet in rose lipstick 
[emoji7]


----------



## Perli

neverfull3 said:


> View attachment 3578929
> 
> 
> My first Kelly wallet in rose lipstick
> [emoji7]



Beautiful! Big congrats!


----------



## atelierforward

neverfull3 said:


> View attachment 3578929
> 
> 
> My first Kelly wallet in rose lipstick
> [emoji7]


Beautiful color!


----------



## atelierforward

brandee1002 said:


> My first b25 in blue indigo and rouge h resin !!! I'm falling more and more in love with Epsom [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578753


Stunning! The epsom leather looks great in that color


----------



## renet

brandee1002 said:


> My first b25 in blue indigo and rouge h resin !!! I'm falling more and more in love with Epsom [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578753



Gorgeous! Congrats, brandee!


----------



## renet

neverfull3 said:


> View attachment 3578929
> 
> 
> My first Kelly wallet in rose lipstick
> [emoji7]



Woo...sweet great color! [emoji7]


----------



## OnlyloveH

Got myself a birthday present [emoji320] KP in Rouge Grenat GHW


----------



## andforpoise

brandee1002 said:


> My first b25 in blue indigo and rouge h resin !!! I'm falling more and more in love with Epsom [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578753



I'm not going to lie: this is probably the most gorgeous thing I've ever seen! Congrats!!


----------



## Imabeachgirl

brandee1002 said:


> My first b25 in blue indigo and rouge h resin !!! I'm falling more and more in love with Epsom [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578753



Beautiful- indigo with ghw- I think my favorite!!!!


----------



## chica727

I concur. This is my new B goal.


----------



## chica727

I concur. This is my new B goal.


----------



## Frivole88

Ombre lizard cdc


----------



## Cygne18

OnlyloveH said:


> Got myself a birthday present [emoji320] KP in Rouge Grenat GHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579083



What a wonderful bday present! I love it. Congratulations. Rouge grenat is heaven.


----------



## Cygne18

OnlyloveH said:


> Got myself a birthday present [emoji320] KP in Rouge Grenat GHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579083



What a wonderful bday present! I love it. Congratulations. Rouge grenat is heaven.


----------



## csetcos

OnlyloveH said:


> Got myself a birthday present [emoji320] KP in Rouge Grenat GHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579083



Congrats! So beautiful!


----------



## csetcos

OnlyloveH said:


> Got myself a birthday present [emoji320] KP in Rouge Grenat GHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579083



Congrats! So beautiful!


----------



## HeatherZE

OnlyloveH said:


> Got myself a birthday present [emoji320] KP in Rouge Grenat GHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579083


Was it easy to get?


----------



## mchiech

For me it was an belt with the H in plated gold for my wife, but just before the price increase of last year.
Now I regret that I didn't buy a belt for me as well, and I hope to be able to make me happy.


----------



## OnlyloveH

HeatherZE said:


> Was it easy to get?



Yes I met a wonderful SA who just offered me when I just asked for it. He told me it was the only one which arrived into the store. I think I am really lucky!


----------



## scarletambience

brandee1002 said:


> My first b25 in blue indigo and rouge h resin !!! I'm falling more and more in love with Epsom [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578753





neverfull3 said:


> View attachment 3578929
> 
> 
> My first Kelly wallet in rose lipstick
> [emoji7]





OnlyloveH said:


> Got myself a birthday present [emoji320] KP in Rouge Grenat GHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579083



Congrats all! Lovely start to the New Year.


----------



## Nahreen

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 3578502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm usually a Chanel and LV gal but here is my first Hermes purchase. A Calvi in Bleu Paon Mysore goatskin. The leather is divine!



Congratulations to your first H purchase. Once you get hooked on the orange slippery slopa there is no way turning back.


----------



## liz_

Birkin 30 black togo and PHW my HG bag


----------



## Melbee

liz_ said:


> Birkin 30 black togo and PHW my HG bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580465


Oh, my dream bag!!  Love!!!


----------



## atelierforward

liz_ said:


> Birkin 30 black togo and PHW my HG bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580465


Perfection


----------



## scarletambience

Beauty! Congrats!


----------



## autumnbubble

Kelly long wallet in Rose Jaipur with GHW. So hard to get a true picture of RJ!


----------



## fatcat2523

BO evelyne TGM and mini Constance rose Jaipur in gwh


Bambi twilly and scarf ring


----------



## Perli

autumnbubble said:


> Kelly long wallet in Rose Jaipur with GHW. So hard to get a true picture of RJ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581916



So lovely, congrats!


----------



## atelierforward

autumnbubble said:


> Kelly long wallet in Rose Jaipur with GHW. So hard to get a true picture of RJ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581916


Simply gorgeous! Love that color so much. May add one to my collection someday.


----------



## kcpcgurl

Does anyone know what the "s" engraving is next to the Hermes on the Constance buckle? Should the engraving be centered?

I purchased from my local boutique recently.. and I'm a bit curious on what the s is!


----------



## Love Of My Life

kcpcgurl said:


> Does anyone know what the "s" engraving is next to the Hermes on the Constance buckle? Should the engraving be centered?
> 
> I purchased from my local boutique recently.. and I'm a bit curious on what the s is!



NM


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Isidore alligator necklace


----------



## amozo




----------



## fatcat2523

kcpcgurl said:


> Does anyone know what the "s" engraving is next to the Hermes on the Constance buckle? Should the engraving be centered?
> 
> I purchased from my local boutique recently.. and I'm a bit curious on what the s is!



Not sure what the S means
But my mom one is also to the left not centered


----------



## kcpcgurl

fatcat2523 said:


> Not sure what the S means
> But my mom one is also to the left not centered
> View attachment 3582523


Did you buy it recently in a boutique? 
I heard it made mean "sale" item..


----------



## fatcat2523

kcpcgurl said:


> Did you buy it recently in a boutique?
> I heard it made mean "sale" item..



I got it yesterday from H boutique. Constance will never goes on sales. I think the S stamp means leather stamp beside the year code. So if you look at the year code on leather goods and there is a "S" then it is a sale item but not on metal


----------



## fatcat2523

kcpcgurl said:


> Did you buy it recently in a boutique?
> I heard it made mean "sale" item..



If this make it easier, my understanding which other could clip in. The below item was a S stamp as sales item


----------



## kcpcgurl

fatcat2523 said:


> Not sure what the S means
> But my mom one is also to the left not centered
> View attachment 3582523


Is the buckle gold hardware?


----------



## fatcat2523

kcpcgurl said:


> Is the buckle gold hardware?



Yes GHW


----------



## mchiech

kcpcgurl said:


> Does anyone know what the "s" engraving is next to the Hermes on the Constance buckle? Should the engraving be centered?
> 
> I purchased from my local boutique recently.. and I'm a bit curious on what the s is!


it should be for "silver", because the buckle is in silver?


----------



## Alexa67

liz_ said:


> Birkin 30 black togo and PHW my HG bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580465


Dear Liz, what a wonderful classical Birkin. This size is very good for a black one.  
I like that you got one with a strong structured leather.


----------



## Alexa67

amozo said:


> View attachment 3582514


Oh how nice.


----------



## kcpcgurl

mchiech said:


> it should be for "silver", because the buckle is in silver?


My C has rose gold hardware.. I still don't know what the s is for


----------



## fromparis

liz_ said:


> Birkin 30 black togo and PHW my HG bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580465



Nice Combo  !!! Congrats on your HG  !!!


----------



## fromparis

BIRKINBABY416 said:


> View attachment 3578417
> 
> View attachment 3578418
> 
> View attachment 3578419
> 
> 
> Got lucky this trip at the mothership fsh!!
> 
> 30 cm gold B w/ swh
> 
> Say hello to ms. GOLD-B HAWN lol sorry couldn't resist


Wonderful haul !!! Congrats you've been indeed very lucky and it's maybe even more special to you since it happens at FSH   !!!


----------



## liz_

fromparis said:


> Nice Combo  !!! Congrats on your HG  !!!





Alexa67 said:


> Dear Liz, what a wonderful classical Birkin. This size is very good for a black one.
> I like that you got one with a strong structured leather.



Thank you [emoji4][emoji178]


----------



## Tee1190

So excited to get my Constance wallet in Agate Blue, PHW in Epsom


----------



## loubsandlulu

kcpcgurl said:


> Does anyone know what the "s" engraving is next to the Hermes on the Constance buckle? Should the engraving be centered?
> 
> I purchased from my local boutique recently.. and I'm a bit curious on what the s is!



It could be the new stamp for 2017?


----------



## Melbee

Tee1190 said:


> View attachment 3583532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to get my Constance wallet in Agate Blue, PHW in Epsom


Gorgeous!  Wow!!


----------



## ssv003

Agree with the poster above. So tough to show Rose Jaipur! Picked up this Kelly wallet yesterday in GHW.


----------



## Melbee

ssv003 said:


> Agree with the poster above. So tough to show Rose Jaipur! Picked up this Kelly wallet yesterday in GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3583654


This is perfect!  Just perfect!!


----------



## princessmaggie

Had a choice of 2 wallets and went for the beautiful rose lipstick chèvre Kelly. Very happy with my choice!


----------



## LVsister

Melbee said:


> After a long wait, my first birkin. Gold Togo with GHW and a geranium lining. Thanks for letting me share!


@Melbee, congrats with your first Birkin, it is gorgeous! Was this (geranium lining) a special order? Hope you dont mind to share the size and price of this new beauty?


----------



## Tee1190

Melbee said:


> Gorgeous!  Wow!!


Thx Melbee!!


----------



## Luxzenith

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3583671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a choice of 2 wallets and went for the beautiful rose lipstick chèvre Kelly. Very happy with my choice!



Wow.. if I were you I won't know which one to take!


----------



## princessmaggie

Luxzenith said:


> Wow.. if I were you I won't know which one to take!


I know! I had to go away and sleep on it as both were stunning and I couldn't do both as I know I have a hg B30 and a C24 arriving at any moment! I have a soft spot for chevre Rose lipstick even though I have a perfectly lovely blue de prusse Kelly wallet I only bought myself for my 40th a couple of years ago but I love how my Rose lipstick calvi brightens up the contents of my bag! I kind of wish it was the smaller size and then I wouldn't have had to think! The C wallet was a curveball for me as I had never seen one and blue paon was amazing but it came down to me thinking it was too big for everyday use and amazing as it would be as a clutch I only recently got a Jige and my life doesn't really need many clutches so the RL was the winner! At least now I'm certain my first SO later this year is going to be chèvre as it's such an amazing leather! But blue paon now goes on the bag color wishlist too!!  This H journey really never ends!!


----------



## Julide

ssv003 said:


> Agree with the poster above. So tough to show Rose Jaipur! Picked up this Kelly wallet yesterday in GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3583654


This is such a beautiful picture.


----------



## Melbee

LVsister said:


> @Melbee, congrats with your first Birkin, it is gorgeous! Was this (geranium lining) a special order? Hope you dont mind to share the size and price of this new beauty?


Thank you!  She is a 35. Not a SO but a limited edition verso bag. I think there are three different color combinations they are offering. I believe it was the same price as a regular togo 35.


----------



## Melbee

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3583671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a choice of 2 wallets and went for the beautiful rose lipstick chèvre Kelly. Very happy with my choice!


What a wonderful choice to have to make. Congratulations!!


----------



## LVsister

Melbee said:


> Thank you!  She is a 35. Not a SO but a limited edition verso bag. I think there are three different color combinations they are offering. I believe it was the same price as a regular togo 35.


Thank you for the info, the different lining certainly add extra pizzazz to your already beautiful Birkin! And for the same price! Hope they also come in smaller sizes. Enjoy her in good health and again big Congrats! Maybe you can treat us some modeling pictures later on?


----------



## Notorious Pink

fatcat2523 said:


> Not sure what the S means
> But my mom one is also to the left not centered
> View attachment 3582523





kcpcgurl said:


> Did you buy it recently in a boutique?
> I heard it made mean "sale" item..





fatcat2523 said:


> I got it yesterday from H boutique. Constance will never goes on sales. I think the S stamp means leather stamp beside the year code. So if you look at the year code on leather goods and there is a "S" then it is a sale item but not on metal





mchiech said:


> it should be for "silver", because the buckle is in silver?





kcpcgurl said:


> My C has rose gold hardware.. I still don't know what the s is for





loubsandlulu said:


> It could be the new stamp for 2017?



Ladies, this is really not the proper thread for this question, but for the record, it is Not an S and it is on All gold hardware next to the Hermès-Paris - both gold and rose gold pieces. Belts, wallets, bags, etc.

I apologize for sounding irritated - the problem is Not you, of course; how could you know? - but it's amazing that no one bothered to pipe in with accurate information for you and then people think it's a sale item or something else that's incorrect and confusing. 

This has been discussed before - I believe I brought it up, yikes, maybe 10 years ago? - That's how I know it's not an S, I got all sorts of visual magnification on it, it's something in a box - anyway, please do a search before you ask, and if you can't find the answer, start a thread in the correct forum. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> Ladies, this is really not the proper thread for this question, but for the record, it is Not an S and it is on All gold hardware next to the Hermès-Paris - both gold and rose gold pieces. Belts, wallets, bags, etc.
> 
> I apologize for sounding irritated - the problem is Not you, of course; how could you know? - but it's amazing that no one bothered to pipe in with accurate information for you and then people think it's a sale item or something else that's incorrect and confusing.
> 
> This has been discussed before - I believe I brought it up, yikes, maybe 10 years ago? - That's how I know it's not an S, I got all sorts of visual magnification on it, it's something in a box - anyway, please do a search before you ask, and if you can't find the answer, start a thread in the correct forum. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Apparently I need a snickers bar. Or some more coffee.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

BBC said:


> Ladies, this is really not the proper thread for this question, but for the record, it is Not an S and it is on All gold hardware next to the Hermès-Paris - both gold and rose gold pieces. Belts, wallets, bags, etc.
> 
> I apologize for sounding irritated - the problem is Not you, of course; how could you know? - but it's amazing that no one bothered to pipe in with accurate information for you and then people think it's a sale item or something else that's incorrect and confusing.
> 
> This has been discussed before - I believe I brought it up, yikes, maybe 10 years ago? - That's how I know it's not an S, I got all sorts of visual magnification on it, it's something in a box - anyway, please do a search before you ask, and if you can't find the answer, start a thread in the correct forum. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]




Here's a magnified picture.  Not sure if it's the same mark, but I read somewhere it's a horse??


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Here's a magnified picture.  Not sure if it's the same mark, but I read somewhere it's a horse??
> 
> View attachment 3584191



Wow, THAT is impressive. Could be a horse! [emoji206]
And yes, that's the mark - right next to the Hermès-Paris on all the GHW.


----------



## snowbuns

I asked for advice recently on which bag to get before I leave Europe...I have an 'only pre-loved' policy with designer bags (I might elaborate on that later if this is of interest ) so I wanted to get another K or B before I left Europe for the next 5-6 years, as I'd probably be too busy once I moved to Seoul, let alone that I don't know any resellers there. I still got a lot of advice to wait which was the best advice, but my impatience is probably impossible to tame, I've now realised  

I actually did consider waiting but then the reseller I usually buy from said, 'you will not believe what we got'.  I never expected I would get this colour though I'd admired it a lot (I'd also been unsure about it before mainly because I've heard people being not particularly enthusiastic about it). I took a big breath and I did it!  Sometimes I think I am crazy but I actually ended up completing my H collection in the space of two weeks 

So this is part one of the reveal, part 2 will come after I've moved because I've packed that bag already and its too snug to disturb 
This is who came in today... 













Sorry about the stray earphone plug! Lol 

And...surprise!!! Look what's inside! 








Birkin 35 in Gris Mouette (Seagull Grey, new 2016 colour) & Bleu Agate interior! 
I initially was pining after a blue bag because I don't have any at all in that colour even though its one of my favourite colours. At the same time I thought I needed a neutral B to complete my collection (I got a Geranium one as an xmas gift, totally not neutral!) 

** By the way, may I mention that I love this forum for NOT judging people for being a ball of first-world problems? **

So this was the perfect bit of kismet. A slightly bluish neutral with blue inside. I was also quite taken with Bleu Agate because it is quite close to Bleu Thalassa, my favourite H colour of all time. 

Like I said I was not completely sure I liked Gris Mouette - in some swatches it looked like a very flat, boring cement grey while in some photos it looked like a very pretty almost bluish grey. When I got this bag though I fell in love with GM - its a very, very cold colour but its very deep and has the most charming baby-blue tint to it. 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Love Of My Life

snowbuns said:


> I asked for advice recently on which bag to get before I leave Europe...I have an 'only pre-loved' policy with designer bags (I might elaborate on that later if this is of interest ) so I wanted to get another K or B before I left Europe for the next 5-6 years, as I'd probably be too busy once I moved to Seoul, let alone that I don't know any resellers there. I still got a lot of advice to wait which was the best advice, but my impatience is probably impossible to tame, I've now realised
> 
> I actually did consider waiting but then the reseller I usually buy from said, 'you will not believe what we got'.  I never expected I would get this colour though I'd admired it a lot (I'd also been unsure about it before mainly because I've heard people being not particularly enthusiastic about it). I took a big breath and I did it!  Sometimes I think I am crazy but I actually ended up completing my H collection in the space of two weeks
> 
> So this is part one of the reveal, part 2 will come after I've moved because I've packed that bag already and its too snug to disturb
> This is who came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the stray earphone plug! Lol
> 
> And...surprise!!! Look what's inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 in Gris Mouette (Seagull Grey, new 2016 colour) & Bleu Agate interior!
> I initially was pining after a blue bag because I don't have any at all in that colour even though its one of my favourite colours. At the same time I thought I needed a neutral B to complete my collection (I got a Geranium one as an xmas gift, totally not neutral!)
> 
> ** By the way, may I mention that I love this forum for NOT judging people for being a ball of first-world problems? **
> 
> So this was the perfect bit of kismet. A slightly bluish neutral with blue inside. I was also quite taken with Bleu Agate because it is quite close to Bleu Thalassa, my favourite H colour of all time.
> 
> Like I said I was not completely sure I liked Gris Mouette - in some swatches it looked like a very flat, boring cement grey while in some photos it looked like a very pretty almost bluish grey. When I got this bag though I fell in love with GM - its a very, very cold colour but its very deep and has the most charming baby-blue tint to it.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




Kismet, indeed!  Enjoy


----------



## periogirl28

Congrats, amazing to complete a collection in 2 weeks!


----------



## Melbee

snowbuns said:


> I asked for advice recently on which bag to get before I leave Europe...I have an 'only pre-loved' policy with designer bags (I might elaborate on that later if this is of interest ) so I wanted to get another K or B before I left Europe for the next 5-6 years, as I'd probably be too busy once I moved to Seoul, let alone that I don't know any resellers there. I still got a lot of advice to wait which was the best advice, but my impatience is probably impossible to tame, I've now realised
> 
> I actually did consider waiting but then the reseller I usually buy from said, 'you will not believe what we got'.  I never expected I would get this colour though I'd admired it a lot (I'd also been unsure about it before mainly because I've heard people being not particularly enthusiastic about it). I took a big breath and I did it!  Sometimes I think I am crazy but I actually ended up completing my H collection in the space of two weeks
> 
> So this is part one of the reveal, part 2 will come after I've moved because I've packed that bag already and its too snug to disturb
> This is who came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the stray earphone plug! Lol
> 
> And...surprise!!! Look what's inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 in Gris Mouette (Seagull Grey, new 2016 colour) & Bleu Agate interior!
> I initially was pining after a blue bag because I don't have any at all in that colour even though its one of my favourite colours. At the same time I thought I needed a neutral B to complete my collection (I got a Geranium one as an xmas gift, totally not neutral!)
> 
> ** By the way, may I mention that I love this forum for NOT judging people for being a ball of first-world problems? **
> 
> So this was the perfect bit of kismet. A slightly bluish neutral with blue inside. I was also quite taken with Bleu Agate because it is quite close to Bleu Thalassa, my favourite H colour of all time.
> 
> Like I said I was not completely sure I liked Gris Mouette - in some swatches it looked like a very flat, boring cement grey while in some photos it looked like a very pretty almost bluish grey. When I got this bag though I fell in love with GM - its a very, very cold colour but its very deep and has the most charming baby-blue tint to it.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Fabulous bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## shopwithheart

Congratulations!! It's gorgeous and special!


----------



## okiern1981

She's finally here!  My 1960s K35!  (Forgive the LV bandeau, and my wrapping skills [emoji26]).


----------



## chica727

snowbuns said:


> I asked for advice recently on which bag to get before I leave Europe...I have an 'only pre-loved' policy with designer bags (I might elaborate on that later if this is of interest ) so I wanted to get another K or B before I left Europe for the next 5-6 years, as I'd probably be too busy once I moved to Seoul, let alone that I don't know any resellers there. I still got a lot of advice to wait which was the best advice, but my impatience is probably impossible to tame, I've now realised
> 
> I actually did consider waiting but then the reseller I usually buy from said, 'you will not believe what we got'.  I never expected I would get this colour though I'd admired it a lot (I'd also been unsure about it before mainly because I've heard people being not particularly enthusiastic about it). I took a big breath and I did it!  Sometimes I think I am crazy but I actually ended up completing my H collection in the space of two weeks
> 
> So this is part one of the reveal, part 2 will come after I've moved because I've packed that bag already and its too snug to disturb
> This is who came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the stray earphone plug! Lol
> 
> And...surprise!!! Look what's inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 in Gris Mouette (Seagull Grey, new 2016 colour) & Bleu Agate interior!
> I initially was pining after a blue bag because I don't have any at all in that colour even though its one of my favourite colours. At the same time I thought I needed a neutral B to complete my collection (I got a Geranium one as an xmas gift, totally not neutral!)
> 
> ** By the way, may I mention that I love this forum for NOT judging people for being a ball of first-world problems? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]**
> 
> So this was the perfect bit of kismet. A slightly bluish neutral with blue inside. I was also quite taken with Bleu Agate because it is quite close to Bleu Thalassa, my favourite H colour of all time.
> 
> Like I said I was not completely sure I liked Gris Mouette - in some swatches it looked like a very flat, boring cement grey while in some photos it looked like a very pretty almost bluish grey. When I got this bag though I fell in love with GM - its a very, very cold colour but its very deep and has the most charming baby-blue tint to it.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


@snowebuns: what a gorgeous combo. I love the understated elegance. Enjoy your time in Seoul, one of my favorites. Can't wait to see the mod photos.


----------



## mistikat

BBC said:


> Wow, THAT is impressive. Could be a horse! [emoji206]
> And yes, that's the mark - right next to the Hermès-Paris on all the GHW.



There are threads on this. It's a hallmark for the gold plated hardware.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mistikat said:


> There are threads on this. It's a hallmark for the gold plated hardware.



Ah.....my prior post?
[emoji676]️



BBC said:


> Ladies, this is really not the proper thread for this question, but for the record, it is Not an S and it is on All gold hardware next to the Hermès-Paris - both gold and rose gold pieces. Belts, wallets, bags, etc.
> 
> I apologize for sounding irritated - the problem is Not you, of course; how could you know? - but it's amazing that no one bothered to pipe in with accurate information for you and then people think it's a sale item or something else that's incorrect and confusing.
> 
> This has been discussed before - I believe I brought it up, yikes, maybe 10 years ago? - That's how I know it's not an S, I got all sorts of visual magnification on it, it's something in a box - anyway, please do a search before you ask, and if you can't find the answer, start a thread in the correct forum. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Notorious Pink

So, my last Hermès purchase was an Hermès fail.
I *meant* to get a pair of matching twillies but that didn't happen, and of course I only noticed when I got home.




They don't look very different when tied, but I prefer the one on the front. Gotta go get that...


----------



## papilloncristal

Scored a Rouge Grenat C24 GHW two weeks ago and today a Herbag 31 in Rose Azalee!! I was shocked when I saw it and fell in love immediately.


----------



## scarletambience

Tee1190 said:


> View attachment 3583532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited to get my Constance wallet in Agate Blue, PHW in Epsom





ssv003 said:


> Agree with the poster above. So tough to show Rose Jaipur! Picked up this Kelly wallet yesterday in GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3583654





princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3583671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a choice of 2 wallets and went for the beautiful rose lipstick chèvre Kelly. Very happy with my choice!





snowbuns said:


> I asked for advice recently on which bag to get before I leave Europe...I have an 'only pre-loved' policy with designer bags (I might elaborate on that later if this is of interest ) so I wanted to get another K or B before I left Europe for the next 5-6 years, as I'd probably be too busy once I moved to Seoul, let alone that I don't know any resellers there. I still got a lot of advice to wait which was the best advice, but my impatience is probably impossible to tame, I've now realised
> 
> I actually did consider waiting but then the reseller I usually buy from said, 'you will not believe what we got'.  I never expected I would get this colour though I'd admired it a lot (I'd also been unsure about it before mainly because I've heard people being not particularly enthusiastic about it). I took a big breath and I did it!  Sometimes I think I am crazy but I actually ended up completing my H collection in the space of two weeks
> 
> So this is part one of the reveal, part 2 will come after I've moved because I've packed that bag already and its too snug to disturb
> This is who came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the stray earphone plug! Lol
> 
> And...surprise!!! Look what's inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 in Gris Mouette (Seagull Grey, new 2016 colour) & Bleu Agate interior!
> I initially was pining after a blue bag because I don't have any at all in that colour even though its one of my favourite colours. At the same time I thought I needed a neutral B to complete my collection (I got a Geranium one as an xmas gift, totally not neutral!)
> 
> ** By the way, may I mention that I love this forum for NOT judging people for being a ball of first-world problems? **
> 
> So this was the perfect bit of kismet. A slightly bluish neutral with blue inside. I was also quite taken with Bleu Agate because it is quite close to Bleu Thalassa, my favourite H colour of all time.
> 
> Like I said I was not completely sure I liked Gris Mouette - in some swatches it looked like a very flat, boring cement grey while in some photos it looked like a very pretty almost bluish grey. When I got this bag though I fell in love with GM - its a very, very cold colour but its very deep and has the most charming baby-blue tint to it.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



So many beautiful wallets and bag


----------



## krawford

Gold epsom Calvi.  Love it!!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

snowbuns said:


> I asked for advice recently on which bag to get before I leave Europe...I have an 'only pre-loved' policy with designer bags (I might elaborate on that later if this is of interest ) so I wanted to get another K or B before I left Europe for the next 5-6 years, as I'd probably be too busy once I moved to Seoul, let alone that I don't know any resellers there. I still got a lot of advice to wait which was the best advice, but my impatience is probably impossible to tame, I've now realised
> 
> I actually did consider waiting but then the reseller I usually buy from said, 'you will not believe what we got'.  I never expected I would get this colour though I'd admired it a lot (I'd also been unsure about it before mainly because I've heard people being not particularly enthusiastic about it). I took a big breath and I did it!  Sometimes I think I am crazy but I actually ended up completing my H collection in the space of two weeks
> 
> So this is part one of the reveal, part 2 will come after I've moved because I've packed that bag already and its too snug to disturb
> This is who came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the stray earphone plug! Lol
> 
> And...surprise!!! Look what's inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 in Gris Mouette (Seagull Grey, new 2016 colour) & Bleu Agate interior!
> I initially was pining after a blue bag because I don't have any at all in that colour even though its one of my favourite colours. At the same time I thought I needed a neutral B to complete my collection (I got a Geranium one as an xmas gift, totally not neutral!)
> 
> ** By the way, may I mention that I love this forum for NOT judging people for being a ball of first-world problems? **
> 
> So this was the perfect bit of kismet. A slightly bluish neutral with blue inside. I was also quite taken with Bleu Agate because it is quite close to Bleu Thalassa, my favourite H colour of all time.
> 
> Like I said I was not completely sure I liked Gris Mouette - in some swatches it looked like a very flat, boring cement grey while in some photos it looked like a very pretty almost bluish grey. When I got this bag though I fell in love with GM - its a very, very cold colour but its very deep and has the most charming baby-blue tint to it.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Congrats. GM is one of the color on my wish list. Love this combination.


----------



## Melbee

papilloncristal said:


> Scored a Rouge Grenat C24 GHW two weeks ago and today a Herbag 31 in Rose Azalee!! I was shocked when I saw it and fell in love immediately.
> 
> View attachment 3585024
> 
> View attachment 3585028


You scored two amazing bags!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Perli

papilloncristal said:


> Scored a Rouge Grenat C24 GHW two weeks ago and today a Herbag 31 in Rose Azalee!! I was shocked when I saw it and fell in love immediately.
> 
> View attachment 3585024
> 
> View attachment 3585028



Love your new bags, especially the Herbag! Congrats!


----------



## Alexa67

snowbuns said:


> I asked for advice recently on which bag to get before I leave Europe...I have an 'only pre-loved' policy with designer bags (I might elaborate on that later if this is of interest ) so I wanted to get another K or B before I left Europe for the next 5-6 years, as I'd probably be too busy once I moved to Seoul, let alone that I don't know any resellers there. I still got a lot of advice to wait which was the best advice, but my impatience is probably impossible to tame, I've now realised
> 
> I actually did consider waiting but then the reseller I usually buy from said, 'you will not believe what we got'.  I never expected I would get this colour though I'd admired it a lot (I'd also been unsure about it before mainly because I've heard people being not particularly enthusiastic about it). I took a big breath and I did it!  Sometimes I think I am crazy but I actually ended up completing my H collection in the space of two weeks
> 
> So this is part one of the reveal, part 2 will come after I've moved because I've packed that bag already and its too snug to disturb
> This is who came in today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the stray earphone plug! Lol
> 
> And...surprise!!! Look what's inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 35 in Gris Mouette (Seagull Grey, new 2016 colour) & Bleu Agate interior!
> I initially was pining after a blue bag because I don't have any at all in that colour even though its one of my favourite colours. At the same time I thought I needed a neutral B to complete my collection (I got a Geranium one as an xmas gift, totally not neutral!)
> 
> ** By the way, may I mention that I love this forum for NOT judging people for being a ball of first-world problems? **
> 
> So this was the perfect bit of kismet. A slightly bluish neutral with blue inside. I was also quite taken with Bleu Agate because it is quite close to Bleu Thalassa, my favourite H colour of all time.
> 
> Like I said I was not completely sure I liked Gris Mouette - in some swatches it looked like a very flat, boring cement grey while in some photos it looked like a very pretty almost bluish grey. When I got this bag though I fell in love with GM - its a very, very cold colour but its very deep and has the most charming baby-blue tint to it.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



For sure she is wonderfuuuuul! 
Im so fallen in love with the different interior. It's so tricky and just to see on the second view. My SA also ordered my next Birkin with a different interior and I'm getting so impatient. So I can 100% understand your happiness 
Enjoy her as often you can.


----------



## stacey_1805

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3578052
> 
> K32 in Blue Zanzibar Togo with ghw



Beautiful! Adding this colour to my wishlist!


----------



## stacey_1805

neverfull3 said:


> View attachment 3578929
> 
> 
> My first Kelly wallet in rose lipstick
> [emoji7]



Loving the colour of this Kelly wallet! I have one in Bouganvillier; this is my fav wallet!


----------



## stacey_1805

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3583671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a choice of 2 wallets and went for the beautiful rose lipstick chèvre Kelly. Very happy with my choice!



Great choice! Chèvre is a luscious leather!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295



Love!!!


----------



## chica727

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295


So lovely. I passed this a few weeks ago. Looking at this picture, now i am having a major regret moment.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ebene alligator Isidore necklace


----------



## allure244

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295





chica727 said:


> So lovely. I passed this a few weeks ago. Looking at this picture, now i am having a major regret moment.



Lol. Me too. I turned down rose azalee and got blue nuit tpm instead but this picture gives me a bit of regret too. I already have a rouge casaque tpm which I thought I would use in a similar capacity and just bought a small pink chanel too. But your new bag is so cute and a beautiful color. Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295


*Major love this pink OMG!!! Congrats!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> So, my last Hermès purchase was an Hermès fail.
> I *meant* to get a pair of matching twillies but that didn't happen, and of course I only noticed when I got home.
> 
> View attachment 3584588
> 
> 
> They don't look very different when tied, but I prefer the one on the front. Gotta go get that...
> 
> View attachment 3584589
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584590


*Goodness gracious!!!! The wait is over F I N A L L Y!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beyond adorable my darling!!!!! So glad she is finally with yoU!*


----------



## Keren16

allure244 said:


> Lol. Me too. I turned down rose azalee and got blue nuit tpm instead but this picture gives me a bit of regret too. I already have a rouge casaque tpm which I thought I would use in a similar capacity and just bought a small pink chanel too. But your new bag is so cute and a beautiful color. Enjoy!



I'm close to your Evelyn tpm choices.  I have Rouge Casaque & Indigo.  My closest Chanel pink is Fuchsia


----------



## Keren16

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295



She needs no introduction!
Your new Evelyn tpm is Gorgeous [emoji177][emoji176][emoji177]
Enjoy [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## hopiko

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295


GORGEOUS!!  Congrats!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295



Congratulations - so beautiful! This is everything I love in a bag…small and pink [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for sharing!


----------



## VickyB

BBC said:


> Apparently I need a snickers bar. Or some more coffee.



LOL!!! You are hilarious!!!!


----------



## suziez

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295


I am so loving this color....Congrats - one of the best I have seen.


----------



## allure244

Keren16 said:


> I'm close to your Evelyn tpm choices.  I have Rouge Casaque & Indigo.  My closest Chanel pink is Fuchsia



We have similar taste. I have chanel fuchsia too. Haha. Rectangular mini. [emoji23]


----------



## Nui

Lindy 30 Rose Sakura PHW 
Le Jardin de la Maharani scarf in white/green/pale pink
A pair of earring (sorry I don't know it's name[emoji29])


----------



## kimber418

princessmaggie said:


> I know! I had to go away and sleep on it as both were stunning and I couldn't do both as I know I have a hg B30 and a C24 arriving at any moment! I have a soft spot for chevre Rose lipstick even though I have a perfectly lovely blue de prusse Kelly wallet I only bought myself for my 40th a couple of years ago but I love how my Rose lipstick calvi brightens up the contents of my bag! I kind of wish it was the smaller size and then I wouldn't have had to think! The C wallet was a curveball for me as I had never seen one and blue paon was amazing but it came down to me thinking it was too big for everyday use and amazing as it would be as a clutch I only recently got a Jige and my life doesn't really need many clutches so the RL was the winner! At least now I'm certain my first SO later this year is going to be chèvre as it's such an amazing leather! But blue paon now goes on the bag color wishlist too!!  This H journey really never ends!!



You are so right about Chèvre being such an amazing leather.  A few months ago I was able to purchase an 35 B Rose Shocking in Chèvre and aside for how beautiful the leather is - it is so lightweight and easy to carry.   My 35 Gold Birkin gets so heavy, especially when traveling.   Can't wait to hear about your SO in Chèvre later this year!


----------



## Rachel965

Hit Rodeo drive today for Chinese New Year & got this!


----------



## princessmaggie

kimber418 said:


> You are so right about Chèvre being such an amazing leather.  A few months ago I was able to purchase an 35 B Rose Shocking in Chèvre and aside for how beautiful the leather is - it is so lightweight and easy to carry.   My 35 Gold Birkin gets so heavy, especially when traveling.   Can't wait to hear about your SO in Chèvre later this year!



Rose shocking in chevre?! Woweeeeee how beautiful! Lucky you! I tell myself my 35's are my arm workout but going for 30's from now on to have more variety. Obviously no idea at this stage what colors will be available in chevre for my SO in July but as I'd love a pink  or a blue or a black or a grey I'm sure I'll be happy with one of those options-wil keep you posted!!


----------



## Possum

Gris Mouette Togo B30 palladium hw, double sided Rodeo and twillies [emoji178]


----------



## weibandy

Nui said:


> View attachment 3588053
> 
> 
> Lindy 30 Rose Sakura PHW
> Le Jardin de la Maharani scarf in white/green/pale pink
> A pair of earring (sorry I don't know it's name[emoji29])


This is fabulous!


----------



## Melbee

Nui said:


> View attachment 3588053
> 
> 
> Lindy 30 Rose Sakura PHW
> Le Jardin de la Maharani scarf in white/green/pale pink
> A pair of earring (sorry I don't know it's name[emoji29])


So beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## cpdoll

Possum said:


> Gris Mouette Togo B30 palladium hw, double sided Rodeo and twillies [emoji178]
> View attachment 3588975



Gorgeous combo!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Possum

cpdoll said:


> Gorgeous combo!! Congrats!!!


Thankyou @cpdoll


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Wrong thread


----------



## Senbei

My fiancé saw a bleu zanzibar GP in a window at the H store in an airport and asked if I liked it. Before I knew it I was emailing my SA asking him if he had the GP in zanzibar or anything else. A few days later this gorgeous GP30 came home with me! 

It's my first H bag and I'm so over the moon! Special thanks to Airhermes who had always been my guiding light in everything H. It really is worth the wait!


----------



## Melbee

Possum said:


> Gris Mouette Togo B30 palladium hw, double sided Rodeo and twillies [emoji178]
> View attachment 3588975


Stunning bag!  Gorgeous combination. Congratulations!!


----------



## Melbee

Senbei said:


> View attachment 3590793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fiancé saw a bleu zanzibar GP in a window at the H store in an airport and asked if I liked it. Before I knew it I was emailing my SA asking him if he had the GP in zanzibar or anything else. A few days later this gorgeous GP30 came home with me!
> 
> It's my first H bag and I'm so over the moon! Special thanks to Airhermes who had always been my guiding light in everything H. It really is worth the wait!


Congratulations on your first H bag!  It's gorgeous.


----------



## CV24

Constance 24 in Blue and Rubis [emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## MYH

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3591095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance 24 in Blue and Rubis [emoji170][emoji173]️


Oh my! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Melbee

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3591095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance 24 in Blue and Rubis [emoji170][emoji173]️


Wow!!  I die!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Senbei said:


> View attachment 3590793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fiancé saw a bleu zanzibar GP in a window at the H store in an airport and asked if I liked it. Before I knew it I was emailing my SA asking him if he had the GP in zanzibar or anything else. A few days later this gorgeous GP30 came home with me!
> 
> It's my first H bag and I'm so over the moon! Special thanks to Airhermes who had always been my guiding light in everything H. It really is worth the wait!



Lovely colour for the GP - congratulations [emoji847]


----------



## CV24

MYH said:


> Oh my! Absolutely gorgeous.



Thank you! [emoji182]


----------



## tabbi001

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3591095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance 24 in Blue and Rubis [emoji170][emoji173]️


Soooo beautiful


----------



## ayc

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3591095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance 24 in Blue and Rubis [emoji170][emoji173]️


omg I love the C with enamel buckle!! congrats!!


----------



## Possum

Melbee said:


> Stunning bag!  Gorgeous combination. Congratulations!!


Thankyou @Melbee


----------



## lanit

Senbei said:


> View attachment 3590793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fiancé saw a bleu zanzibar GP in a window at the H store in an airport and asked if I liked it. Before I knew it I was emailing my SA asking him if he had the GP in zanzibar or anything else. A few days later this gorgeous GP30 came home with me!
> 
> It's my first H bag and I'm so over the moon! Special thanks to Airhermes who had always been my guiding light in everything H. It really is worth the wait!



*Senbei*- congrats dear one on your Zanzibar GP. I love this blue color and would enjoy giving an SLG in it to go with my neutral h bags. Enjoy!


----------



## Aelfaerie

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3591095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance 24 in Blue and Rubis [emoji170][emoji173]️


I'm dying right now. I've been trying to track down an enamel Constance forever. How long did it take you to find yours?


----------



## Sparkledolll

My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Nahreen

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946



Everything looks great. Congratulations.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946



Gorgeous!!! And yes, lucky you!! I'm waiting for a bag with these exact specs. Big big congrats!!!!


----------



## kathydep

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946



Awesome haul!!! Let me know how the sandals fit! Thank you!


----------



## Love_Couture

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946



Congratulations! Very beautiful Kelly! [emoji177]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Nahreen said:


> Everything looks great. Congratulations.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gorgeous!!! And yes, lucky you!! I'm waiting for a bag with these exact specs. Big big congrats!!!!





kathydep said:


> Awesome haul!!! Let me know how the sandals fit! Thank you!





Love_Couture said:


> Congratulations! Very beautiful Kelly! [emoji177]



Thank you all! I'm a very happy girl. [emoji16] 

Oh and The shoes fit true to size and very comfy. [emoji106]


----------



## HeatherZE

A gold calvi.


----------



## birkin10600

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946


Congratulations babe! Such an elegant and classy K! [emoji173]


----------



## renet

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946



Just wondering for K28 Sellier size, what wallet would be good? I'm using Dogon Long wallet, it fits just nice inside K28 sellier but I find it difficult to take out. [emoji848]


----------



## ayc

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946


gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## atelierforward

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946


Lucky day indeed! Congrats on lovely purchases


----------



## Kelly Banana

I was looking for a maxi twilly today but found these two.  Couldn't decide who was going home with me, so why not both?! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3593668
View attachment 3593669
View attachment 3593670
View attachment 3593671


Both have two total different styles and feel, while one is absolutely vibrant & cheerful whereas the other truly artistic!

Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## Melbee

Kelly Banana said:


> I was looking for a maxi twilly today but found these two.  Couldn't decide who was going home with me, so why not both?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593668
> View attachment 3593669
> View attachment 3593670
> View attachment 3593671
> 
> 
> Both have two total different styles and feel, while one is absolutely vibrant & cheerful whereas the other truly artistic!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


Beautiful!


----------



## Cygne18

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3591095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance 24 in Blue and Rubis [emoji170][emoji173]️



Just gorgeous! That blue..! And the Rubis isn't that bad either.


----------



## cremel

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3591095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance 24 in Blue and Rubis [emoji170][emoji173]️



Absolutely beautiful!![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## SugarHazard

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295



What a sweet and beautiful pink!


----------



## Melbee

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295


Oh wow this is fabulous!!


----------



## Cygne18

Mrs.Z said:


> Just in time for Valentine's Day! Introducing Miss Rose Azalee Evelyne TPM Clemence [emoji180]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586295



Such a sweet bag in a stunning color. H colors just slay me and this pink is no exception.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946


Ohhhhhh emmmm geeeee! You are one lucky girl!!!! Love the selier!!!! Perfect combo too!
I have a question about your jellys.... I believe the color you got is Poppy but do u think it will go with Rose Jaipur or are they seriously orange?????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3591095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance 24 in Blue and Rubis [emoji170][emoji173]️


Just fainted.... twice =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Possum said:


> Gris Mouette Togo B30 palladium hw, double sided Rodeo and twillies [emoji178]
> View attachment 3588975


Fabulous!!! GM twins (mine is K28 though)!!!! Love the twilly too!


----------



## csetcos

I thought I was going to be good for a while... I picked up 2 items from online and then walked out with 3 more... [emoji28]

Rodeo MM and Carmencita from online- so glad the orders went through!!!  

Special thank you to MYH and PocketbookPup- my SA brought in the Cheval Phoenix 140 in from Bellagio- perfect colors for me!!! This is my first 140 silk and I have to say that it's wonderful. I'm not giving up my cashmere, but love having this in my collection.

Also picked up this Quadridge Vintage 70 since they are being rested. I love the reference to Ex Libris en Kimonos. One day I'll stumble across an ELeK to add to my collection. But for now, I love this 70!

And finally, adding a chèvre lime Calvi. A nice nod to chkpfbeliever for introducing me to my first calvi a year ago- now it has become a collection!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhhhh emmmm geeeee! You are one lucky girl!!!! Love the selier!!!! Perfect combo too!
> I have a question about your jellys.... I believe the color you got is Poppy but do u think it will go with Rose Jaipur or are they seriously orange?????



Thanks babe! Yep it's Poppy and is seriously orange, Almost neon. I saw black in the store too if you think they might clash with your RJ [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## DH sucker

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3594945
> 
> I thought I was going to be good for a while... I picked up 2 items from online and then walked out with 3 more... [emoji28]
> 
> Rodeo MM and Carmencita from online- so glad the orders went through!!!
> 
> Special thank you to MYH and PocketbookPup- my SA brought in the Cheval Phoenix 140 in from Bellagio- perfect colors for me!!! This is my first 140 silk and I have to say that it's wonderful. I'm not giving up my cashmere, but love having this in my collection.
> 
> Also picked up this Quadridge Vintage 70 since they are being rested. I love the reference to Ex Libris en Kimonos. One day I'll stumble across an ELeK to add to my collection. But for now, I love this 70!
> 
> And finally, adding a chèvre lime Calvi. A nice nod to chkpfbeliever for introducing me to my first calvi a year ago- now it has become a collection!
> 
> View attachment 3594949



Nice haul, csetcos!  And yeah, thanks chkpfbeliever for introducing the Calvi to us, too. [emoji106]


----------



## weibandy

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3594945
> 
> I thought I was going to be good for a while... I picked up 2 items from online and then walked out with 3 more... [emoji28]
> 
> Rodeo MM and Carmencita from online- so glad the orders went through!!!
> 
> Special thank you to MYH and PocketbookPup- my SA brought in the Cheval Phoenix 140 in from Bellagio- perfect colors for me!!! This is my first 140 silk and I have to say that it's wonderful. I'm not giving up my cashmere, but love having this in my collection.
> 
> Also picked up this Quadridge Vintage 70 since they are being rested. I love the reference to Ex Libris en Kimonos. One day I'll stumble across an ELeK to add to my collection. But for now, I love this 70!
> 
> And finally, adding a chèvre lime Calvi. A nice nod to chkpfbeliever for introducing me to my first calvi a year ago- now it has become a collection!
> 
> View attachment 3594949


These are great!!  Love the brilliant color.  Makes me smile - congratulations my friend


----------



## Selenet

Hermes Evelyne tpm in blue paon. The bag arrived last week but I was travelling so just got it a few days back.


----------



## Hermezzy

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3594945
> 
> I thought I was going to be good for a while... I picked up 2 items from online and then walked out with 3 more... [emoji28]
> 
> Rodeo MM and Carmencita from online- so glad the orders went through!!!
> 
> Special thank you to MYH and PocketbookPup- my SA brought in the Cheval Phoenix 140 in from Bellagio- perfect colors for me!!! This is my first 140 silk and I have to say that it's wonderful. I'm not giving up my cashmere, but love having this in my collection.
> 
> Also picked up this Quadridge Vintage 70 since they are being rested. I love the reference to Ex Libris en Kimonos. One day I'll stumble across an ELeK to add to my collection. But for now, I love this 70!
> 
> And finally, adding a chèvre lime Calvi. A nice nod to chkpfbeliever for introducing me to my first calvi a year ago- now it has become a collection!
> 
> View attachment 3594949


It's all beautiful but I find lime to be an entrancing color....it is just stupendous on a calvi!


----------



## suziez

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3595137
> 
> 
> Hermes Evelyne tpm in blue paon. The bag arrived last week but I was travelling so just got it a few days back.


Love, love, love it.


----------



## Lilian Hui

Wait for it... Eeee!!! I'm over the moon 
*Orange Poppy Croc B30 with silver hw *





*Malachite B30 with gold hw*




Some bracelets and twillies I didn't get pictures of...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

csetcos said:


> View attachment 3594945
> 
> I thought I was going to be good for a while... I picked up 2 items from online and then walked out with 3 more... [emoji28]
> 
> Rodeo MM and Carmencita from online- so glad the orders went through!!!
> 
> Special thank you to MYH and PocketbookPup- my SA brought in the Cheval Phoenix 140 in from Bellagio- perfect colors for me!!! This is my first 140 silk and I have to say that it's wonderful. I'm not giving up my cashmere, but love having this in my collection.
> 
> Also picked up this Quadridge Vintage 70 since they are being rested. I love the reference to Ex Libris en Kimonos. One day I'll stumble across an ELeK to add to my collection. But for now, I love this 70!
> 
> And finally, adding a chèvre lime Calvi. A nice nod to chkpfbeliever for introducing me to my first calvi a year ago- now it has become a collection!
> 
> View attachment 3594949


Congrats to your beautiful collection.  We need to celebrate the first anniversary of Calvi enabling with getting another Calvi at the National meet.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lilian Hui said:


> Wait for it... Eeee!!! I'm over the moon
> *Orange Poppy Croc B30 with silver hw *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Malachite B30 with gold hw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some bracelets and twillies I didn't get pictures of...


Beautiful purchases !! Congrats.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3595137
> 
> 
> Hermes Evelyne tpm in blue paon. The bag arrived last week but I was travelling so just got it a few days back.


Love blue paon in small packages !! TPM Evelyne is so cute.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3591095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Constance 24 in Blue and Rubis [emoji170][emoji173]️


how lucky of you to get two gorgeous colors.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946



This is the most beautiful Kelly sellier combination I've ever seen !! The best beige shade of H for me! Going on my wish list  
Wear her in good health .


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This is the most beautiful Kelly sellier combination I've ever seen !! The best beige shade of H for me! Going on my wish list
> Wear her in good health .



Wow Thanks dear! Apparently not many people ask for Craie where I am, too high maintenance compared to dark colours [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Natalie j said:


> My lucky day! K28 Craie Sellier Epsom, Savana Dance Twilly and a pair of Jelly sandals [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591946



What a gorgeous K28 sellier ~ really a beauty 

Major congrats and enjoy, *Natalie*!!!


----------



## nana9026

A lovely surprise from my lovely SA, Birkin 30 in Noir Epsom PHW. [emoji178]


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Natalie j said:


> Wow Thanks dear! Apparently not many people ask for Craie where I am, too high maintenance compared to dark colours [emoji16][emoji16]



This is truly a divine beige colour in combination with the GHW and the modern sellier line. I was in love with Trench before but Craie wins. Was debating getting a Chanel classic flap in Beige ghw as I don't own any light beige bags but since I jumped on the Orange train wagon 2 months ago, I never looked back on C  lol. I can imagine that such a delicate light colour is a "risk" for many but hey, I treat my Capucine B30 Togo as if it was made of glass


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3596771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely surprise from my lovely SA, Birkin 30 in Noir Epsom PHW. [emoji178]



Beautiful and timeless. Those Dans un jardin anglais twillys are the cherry on the cake. Glad they are still around as I'm on the hunt for them. Wear her in good health!


----------



## nana9026

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Beautiful and timeless. Those Dans un jardin anglais twillys are the cherry on the cake. Glad they are still around as I'm on the hunt for them. Wear her in good health!



Thanks! And good health to every H lovers here![emoji178]


----------



## Alexa67

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3596771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely surprise from my lovely SA, Birkin 30 in Noir Epsom PHW. [emoji178]


Congrat to this beauty she is adorable   Perfect size for a epson Birkin And the twilly's matching perfect, wonderful contrast


----------



## Alexa67

So I'm still hoping and hoping to get my hands soon on my blue nuit Birkin, but in the meantime I found a small scarf in a suitable color. I'm very impressed how bright even the dark colors came out.


----------



## Melbee

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3596771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely surprise from my lovely SA, Birkin 30 in Noir Epsom PHW. [emoji178]


Beautiful!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Melbee

Alexa67 said:


> So I'm still hoping and hoping to get my hands soon on my blue nuit Birkin, but in the meantime I found a small scarf in a suitable color. I'm very impressed how bright even the dark colors came out.
> View attachment 3596934


Gorgeous scarf!  Good luck with the bag!


----------



## Melbee

Rouge tomate epsom Kelly wallet.


----------



## cafecreme15

I'm thinking my next purchase may be a maxi twilly (perhaps the bouquets selliers print in some more neutral colors). Would love to hear from someone who bought a maxi twilly recently, or see some pictures of one!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Alexa67 said:


> So I'm still hoping and hoping to get my hands soon on my blue nuit Birkin, but in the meantime I found a small scarf in a suitable color. I'm very impressed how bright even the dark colors came out.
> View attachment 3596934



This is charming!!


----------



## Alexa67

Melbee said:


> Gorgeous scarf!  Good luck with the bag!



Thank you Melbee, at daylight it's much more bright. Oh yea, if it will come to the (hopefully) end of the waiting time is getting more heavy  . 
Now I see in your avatar your fantastic bag has a different colored interior. 
As you posted it last time you hold it so strong that it was not to see.  So on this way she is much more nice. 



Melbee said:


> Rouge tomate epsom Kelly wallet.


And this wallet is the perfect addition to the bag


----------



## Alexa67

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is charming!!


Thank you dear  yes I always love the little details Hermes usually do.


----------



## Ccc1

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3596771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely surprise from my lovely SA, Birkin 30 in Noir Epsom PHW. [emoji178]


nana9026 - She's beautiful. I love H black color bags. Congratulations!


----------



## billysmom

I've thought about the LA Tote for a couple of years now and this one in ostrich stole my heart ❤️  She's in "as new" condition, is the perfect size for everyday stuff and can be hand or shoulder carried.


----------



## periogirl28

billysmom said:


> View attachment 3597557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about the LA Tote for a couple of years now and this one in ostrich stole my heart ❤️  She's in "as new" condition, is the perfect size for everyday stuff and can be hand or shoulder carried.


Wow congrats I have never seen this design before. Looks really practical and under the radar. Enjoy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Baglover121

billysmom said:


> View attachment 3597557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about the LA Tote for a couple of years now and this one in ostrich stole my heart [emoji173]️  She's in "as new" condition, is the perfect size for everyday stuff and can be hand or shoulder carried.



Beautiful , looks like the white bus tote? 
Great find,


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

It was a hard decision to make, this or blue paon? So after one sleepless night I chose turquoise!![emoji7] Thanks for allowing me to share!


----------



## okiern1981

billysmom said:


> View attachment 3597557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about the LA Tote for a couple of years now and this one in ostrich stole my heart [emoji173]️  She's in "as new" condition, is the perfect size for everyday stuff and can be hand or shoulder carried.



Love the LA bag!  It's such a great piece!!!!


----------



## billysmom

My LA measures 30 cm at the base, so smaller than the big White Bus.  Also smaller than my 35 cm Bolide.  So perfect for daily errands but can also handle an iPad mini along with a big wallet and make-up bag


----------



## billysmom

I adore the turquois!


----------



## Melbee

xtnxtnxtn said:


> It was a hard decision to make, this or blue paon? So after one sleepless night I chose turquoise!![emoji7] Thanks for allowing me to share!
> 
> View attachment 3597936


Wonderful choice!  Simply gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Melbee

billysmom said:


> View attachment 3597557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about the LA Tote for a couple of years now and this one in ostrich stole my heart ❤️  She's in "as new" condition, is the perfect size for everyday stuff and can be hand or shoulder carried.


Great find!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Genie27

This one!! BP is nice, but this is 
I was trying to quote... @xtnxtnxtn


----------



## suziez

xtnxtnxtn said:


> It was a hard decision to make, this or blue paon? So after one sleepless night I chose turquoise!![emoji7] Thanks for allowing me to share!
> 
> View attachment 3597936


Gorgeous.....


----------



## DizzyFairy

billysmom said:


> View attachment 3597557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about the LA Tote for a couple of years now and this one in ostrich stole my heart ❤️  She's in "as new" condition, is the perfect size for everyday stuff and can be hand or shoulder carried.



Congrats!  I was eyeing that beauty on eBay when it got snapped.  

Fantastic work bag...


----------



## kewave

A couple of H sandals for my casual lifestyle:
Havane Alligator Oran & Black TPU Nude sandals ❤


----------



## Hermezzy

xtnxtnxtn said:


> It was a hard decision to make, this or blue paon? So after one sleepless night I chose turquoise!![emoji7] Thanks for allowing me to share!
> 
> View attachment 3597936



They are both gorgeous colors but I think you did very well...I adore turquoise and your twilly choice is just perfect.  That is one stunning bag- I'm sure it is constant delight to see how it metamorphoses depending on lighting.   Congratulations...this bag is the epitome of good taste.


----------



## Nui

Lindy 30 in Blue Nuit GHW
Kelly dog in Etoupe RGHW
Filet d' Or ring in RGHW


----------



## stacey_1805

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3596771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely surprise from my lovely SA, Birkin 30 in Noir Epsom PHW. [emoji178]



Beautiful timeless bag! I'm on the lookout for this twilly too, hope I get as lucky as you to find it!


----------



## EmileH

Nui said:


> View attachment 3598871
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598872
> 
> 
> Lindy 30 in Blue Nuit GHW
> Kelly dog in Etoupe RGHW
> Filet d' Or ring in RGHW



Love everything. I am considering that ring so I am happy to see your modeling photo. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ssv003

Found this beauty pre-loved for a good price. So in love! K35 Eclat Etoupe/Blue Azteque. Can't wait to take it out. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## princessmaggie

To go with my first B (who is a few years old now) and with my favorite rose gold hardware. Beautiful etoupe! I think this is my favorite H bracelet to date and I have a few!! there's something about the etoupe with rghw  that makes me very happy!


----------



## ssv003

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3599430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To go with my first B (who is a few years old now) and with my favorite rose gold hardware. Beautiful etoupe! I think this is my favorite H bracelet to date and I have a few!! there's something about the etoupe with rghw  that makes me very happy!


Rghw is gorgeous and love etoupe. Congrats!


----------



## snowbuns

ssv003 said:


> Found this beauty pre-loved for a good price. So in love! K35 Eclat Etoupe/Blue Azteque. Can't wait to take it out. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3599080
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599083



Is this a verso kind of special edition? I can't make out a horseshoe near the stamp to indicate special order. 
The colour combo is gorgeous. I don't usually like colour combo bags to be honest; on the other hand gray + blue or gray + pink seems to work for me aesthetically. Congrats on finding this treasure! Carry her in good health


----------



## ssv003

snowbuns said:


> Is this a verso kind of special edition? I can't make out a horseshoe near the stamp to indicate special order.
> The colour combo is gorgeous. I don't usually like colour combo bags to be honest; on the other hand gray + blue or gray + pink seems to work for me aesthetically. Congrats on finding this treasure! Carry her in good health



Thanks! This is a Kelly So Flash/Eclat from 2010. There were a few colorways that came out with this one.


----------



## Hermezzy

ssv003 said:


> Found this beauty pre-loved for a good price. So in love! K35 Eclat Etoupe/Blue Azteque. Can't wait to take it out. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3599080
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599083


I gasped...what a revelation of a bag...two favorite, contrasting, and yet, symbiotic colors together...the stitching is the icing on the cake.  Fantastic!!!


----------



## ssv003

Hermezzy said:


> I gasped...what a revelation of a bag...two favorite, contrasting, and yet, symbiotic colors together...the stitching is the icing on the cake.  Fantastic!!!



Thank you so much, Hermezzy! You worded it so well.


----------



## periogirl28

ssv003 said:


> Thanks! This is a Kelly So Flash/Eclat from 2010. There were a few colorways that came out with this one.


And this series is extra special because the underside of the handle is also a contrast colour which isn't offered for SOs. Congrats!


----------



## ssv003

periogirl28 said:


> And this series is extra special because the underside of the handle is also a contrast colour which isn't offered for SOs. Congrats!



Wow! I haven't had the privilege of a SO yet so I had no idea. That is so interesting; thank you so much!


----------



## Nui

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love everything. I am considering that ring so I am happy to see your modeling photo. Thank you for sharing.



You're welcome[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## bags to die for

Barenia shark luggage tag


----------



## Melbee

ssv003 said:


> Found this beauty pre-loved for a good price. So in love! K35 Eclat Etoupe/Blue Azteque. Can't wait to take it out. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3599080
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599083


Wow!  So gorgeous!!  Congratulations.


----------



## ssv003

Melbee said:


> Wow!  So gorgeous!!  Congratulations.



Thank you so much!  When I take it out I will be sure to post pics in the Hermes in Action thread!


----------



## Melbee

bags to die for said:


> View attachment 3600308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia shark luggage tag


I love this!!


----------



## Anchanel79

These are mine minus the charm.


----------



## Susie Tunes

bags to die for said:


> View attachment 3600308
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barenia shark luggage tag



That's cool [emoji41]


----------



## Meta

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm thinking my next purchase may be a maxi twilly (perhaps the bouquets selliers print in some more neutral colors). Would love to hear from someone who bought a maxi twilly recently, or see some pictures of one!


There's a thread on the Maxi Twilly.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xtnxtnxtn said:


> It was a hard decision to make, this or blue paon? So after one sleepless night I chose turquoise!![emoji7] Thanks for allowing me to share!
> 
> View attachment 3597936


Loooove this!!!


----------



## peppers90

Here are my latest shoe reveals!  Can't wait for warmer weather . Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> Here are my latest shoe reveals!  Can't wait for warmer weather . Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3601304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601306


Gorgeous peppers!!! I adore the last pair of sandals and wanted to try them on at the store last week, but they didn't have them in my size. I think they're adorable, and the price is not bad (in H terms!)


----------



## ssv003

peppers90 said:


> Here are my latest shoe reveals!  Can't wait for warmer weather . Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3601304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601306



Wow all are stunning!! These are perfect pairings [emoji7]


----------



## peppers90

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous peppers!!! I adore the last pair of sandals and wanted to try them on at the store last week, but they didn't have them in my size. I think they're adorable, and the price is not bad (in H terms!)



Price not bad at all hc!  Great low maintenance for pool and beach, hope they can locate for you!



ssv003 said:


> Wow all are stunning!! These are perfect pairings [emoji7]



Thank you so much ssv003!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

My first H purchase... meet my graffiti Twilly scarf! Worn with a J Crew Tippi sweater.


----------



## tramcaro

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous peppers!!! I adore the last pair of sandals and wanted to try them on at the store last week, but they didn't have them in my size. I think they're adorable, and the price is not bad (in H terms!)



I got the jelly Nude un black last week, they are supercute!  And who can say no with that price...


----------



## peppers90

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My first H purchase... meet my graffiti Twilly scarf! Worn with a J Crew Tippi sweater.
> View attachment 3601436
> View attachment 3601436


Congrats on such a pretty twilly!


----------



## peppers90

tramcaro said:


> I got the jelly Nude un black last week, they are supercute!  And who can say no with that price...



Indeed!   I heard Madison sold out within an hour!  Congrats black will be very chic!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Thanks peppers90! Graffiti fits my style and it has so many colors in it... I counted 11!


----------



## hclubfan

tramcaro said:


> I got the jelly Nude un black last week, they are supercute!  And who can say no with that price...


I saw them in black last week, and instantly fell in love, Tramcaro! I need these in my life


----------



## CClovesbags

Call me crazy....
My new BBK 32


View attachment 3601699


----------



## CathyQ

peppers90 said:


> Here are my latest shoe reveals!  Can't wait for warmer weather . Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3601304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601306


peppers I love your haul! do you mind me asking how much are the jelly sandals as I couldn't find them online anywhere. [emoji17]


----------



## Hermezzy

peppers90 said:


> Here are my latest shoe reveals!  Can't wait for warmer weather . Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3601304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601306


Chic, fun, so effervescent...and, in the case of the himilayan birkin, a revelation...


----------



## Icyss

2 bi-colored Rodeos


----------



## Serva1

CClovesbags said:


> Call me crazy....
> My new BBK 32
> View attachment 3601698
> 
> View attachment 3601699



Beyond gorgeous, a real dreambag[emoji173]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

peppers90 said:


> Here are my latest shoe reveals!  Can't wait for warmer weather . Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3601304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601306



*peppers*, great loot and lovely eye-candy pics! 

Question ~ do the Sandal Olympe, the middle pic, run true to size?


----------



## westcoastgal

peppers90 said:


> Here are my latest shoe reveals!  Can't wait for warmer weather . Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3601304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601306


All gorgeous!


----------



## westcoastgal

peppers90 said:


> Here are my latest shoe reveals!  Can't wait for warmer weather . Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3601304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601306


I also got the nude sandals in black. They are so nicely designed.


----------



## Miss Al

Jaune poussin veau doblis and craie swift leather Jige. What a mouthful! 

Anyways here she is...


----------



## Ladybaga

BalenciagaKitte said:


> My first H purchase... meet my graffiti Twilly scarf! Worn with a J Crew Tippi sweater.
> View attachment 3601436
> View attachment 3601436


This is so pretty!  Welcome to the Orange Side!!! Graffiti is one of my favorite Hermes scarf patterns.  It looks great with your Tippi sweater, too.  (I am a huge fan of the Tippi.  I have so many colors which makes it easy to pair with a scarf when running late in the morning.)  Congratulations on your twilly!  May there be MANY MANY MORE!


----------



## lanit

Ladybaga said:


> This is so pretty!  Welcome to the Orange Side!!! Graffiti is one of my favorite Hermes scarf patterns.  It looks great with your Tippi sweater, too.  (I am a huge fan of the Tippi.  I have so many colors which makes it easy to pair with a scarf when running late in the morning.)  Congratulations on your twilly!  May there be MANY MANY MORE!


Count me in as a tippi lover too dear!

What a soft and pretty Jige Ms. AL! Congrats!


----------



## princessmaggie

Ladybaga said:


> This is so pretty!  Welcome to the Orange Side!!! Graffiti is one of my favorite Hermes scarf patterns.  It looks great with your Tippi sweater, too.  (I am a huge fan of the Tippi.  I have so many colors which makes it easy to pair with a scarf when running late in the morning.)  Congratulations on your twilly!  May there be MANY MANY MORE!



Tippi addict checking in also! One of those  plus an H scarf is basically my go to work outfit for the whole year except hot summer! Had to photograph my drawers with them in to stop buying dupes!


----------



## peppers90

CClovesbags said:


> Call me crazy....
> My new BBK 32
> View attachment 3601698
> 
> View attachment 3601699



Ultimate classic!  Congrats!



CathyQ said:


> peppers I love your haul! do you mind me asking how much are the jelly sandals as I couldn't find them online anywhere. [emoji17]



Hi Cathy!  They are $290 plus tax.  



Hermezzy said:


> Chic, fun, so effervescent...and, in the case of the himilayan birkin, a revelation...



Thank you so much  Hermezzy!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *peppers*, great loot and lovely eye-candy pics!
> 
> Question ~ do the Sandal Olympe, the middle pic, run true to size?



Yes they sure do Vigee! I went with my normal H sandal sizing.  Now if only the snow will melt so I can wear them haha!


----------



## chica727

peppers90 said:


> Ultimate classic!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Cathy!  They are $290 plus tax.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much  Hermezzy!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they sure do Vigee! I went with my normal H sandal sizing.  Now if only the snow will melt so I can wear them haha!


I've bought a pair of high heel olympique as well and i love it! Its very different from subdued H shoes. It reminds be of Vivier.


----------



## CathyQ

that is a great price! thank you peppers! [emoji8]


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Ladybaga said:


> This is so pretty!  Welcome to the Orange Side!!! Graffiti is one of my favorite Hermes scarf patterns.  It looks great with your Tippi sweater, too.  (I am a huge fan of the Tippi.  I have so many colors which makes it easy to pair with a scarf when running late in the morning.)  Congratulations on your twilly!  May there be MANY MANY MORE!


 Thank you so much for your kind words. I think I have 5 or 6 Tippis, one in cashmere which happens to be orange, I will definitely pair my graffiti with it in the future!


----------



## Melbee

My new Evelyn tpm in feu with flash.


----------



## Hermezzy

Miss Al said:


> Jaune poussin veau doblis and craie swift leather Jige. What a mouthful!
> 
> Anyways here she is...
> 
> View attachment 3602247


Made me smile...like a drop of sunshine...and a very soft, luscious one at that!


----------



## Susie Tunes

CClovesbags said:


> Call me crazy....
> My new BBK 32
> View attachment 3601698
> 
> View attachment 3601699



BBK32 [emoji7] could never be crazy [emoji6]


----------



## Miss Al

Hermezzy said:


> Made me smile...like a drop of sunshine...and a very soft, luscious one at that!


Thank you.


----------



## vivelebag

Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread. 

Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.


----------



## peppers90

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702


Superb Kelly!!


----------



## Anchanel79

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702


Wow, for the aged is look so perfect. Congrats!


----------



## rainneday

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702



Wow!


----------



## rict95

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702



Love! Looks brand new


----------



## nikribcorc

CClovesbags said:


> Call me crazy....
> My new BBK 32
> View attachment 3601698
> 
> View attachment 3601699



I assume this is from the H store? I thought they stopped producing box leather! lucky [emoji6]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702



Your Kelly looks awesome! It has aged beautifully!!


----------



## LovEmAll

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702



This is a dream of a bag!  Congrats on this stunning vintage beauty


----------



## CClovesbags

nikribcorc said:


> I assume this is from the H store? I thought they stopped producing box leather! lucky [emoji6]



Yes it is. Got it last a couple of days ago. Still new to Hermes and wasn't aware that box was rare [emoji4]
Don't know if I will be brave enough to use her


----------



## Melbee

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702


This bag is simply stunning!  Wow!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702



Fabulous condition [emoji4]


----------



## vivelebag

Thanks to all for the nice comments about my vintage tricolor K! There are still some visible scratches front and back, the hardware has lots of light scratches, and the feet have lost a little plating but overall I'm very happy with the bag. Looking forward to taking her out for V day!


----------



## cremel

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702



Thus is one beautiful bag!!! It looks like it's in great shape!! Congrats!!


----------



## Mali_

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702


Wow...tricolor box...looks brand new -wonder how many they made of these? Beautiful...


----------



## dooneybaby

billysmom said:


> View attachment 3597557
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've thought about the LA Tote for a couple of years now and this one in ostrich stole my heart ❤️  She's in "as new" condition, is the perfect size for everyday stuff and can be hand or shoulder carried.


Whoa! My heart just skipped a couple of beats!
Someone get me the aspirin, please!


----------



## LouisV76

a tiny souvenier from barcelona: new twilly for my evelyne


----------



## danny123

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702


wow, amazing condition
congratulations on such a beautiful bag


----------



## birkin10600

vivelebag said:


> Cross-posted in the box leather reference photo thread.
> 
> Vintage box tricolor Kelly 28 GHW, I believe it is VF/RH/BN, from 1993 (W in a circle), freshly moisturized with Saphir.
> 
> View attachment 3603702


Oh wow!  She's so pretty! [emoji173]


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Valentine surprises  Ilana platforms, Marron glacé RGH clic clac, my first calvi in rouge c, and my first piece of exotic (but hopefully not my last!) black alligator charniere , happy valentines everyone


----------



## Melbee

LouisV76 said:


> a tiny souvenier from barcelona: new twilly for my evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605408
> View attachment 3605409


That is a beautiful pairing!


----------



## Tonimichelle

CClovesbags said:


> Yes it is. Got it last a couple of days ago. Still new to Hermes and wasn't aware that box was rare [emoji4]
> Don't know if I will be brave enough to use her


It would be such a shame not to use her! She is beautiful and she's made to be used and to last. My one and only Hermes is a Kelly in box and she is at least 50 years old. Currently away at spa for corner wear repair and handle replacement, but the leather looks so beautiful with patina and the stitching is still perfect after all that time. Box can't be that fragile to survive so well and there are loads of box Kelly's that are much older


----------



## princessmaggie

When you accidentally do some late night online purchases of older but long admired designs


----------



## Chanelcutie

Hi ladies!

I need some advice! So I only wear black, basically all the time and was wondering if y'all think B in etoupe would go well with my wardrobe? 

Black jeans, black top, sometimes I experiment with different color shoes. xx


----------



## princessmaggie

Chanelcutie said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I need some advice! So I only wear black, basically all the time and was wondering if y'all think B in etoupe would go well with my wardrobe?
> 
> Black jeans, black top, sometimes I experiment with different color shoes. xx



Soooo perfect for the black clothes amongst us!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Chanelcutie said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I need some advice! So I only wear black, basically all the time and was wondering if y'all think B in etoupe would go well with my wardrobe?
> 
> Black jeans, black top, sometimes I experiment with different color shoes. xx


Definitely  yes
In fact all neutrals will go
Gold grey etc


----------



## CClovesbags

Tonimichelle said:


> It would be such a shame not to use her! She is beautiful and she's made to be used and to last. My one and only Hermes is a Kelly in box and she is at least 50 years old. Currently away at spa for corner wear repair and handle replacement, but the leather looks so beautiful with patina and the stitching is still perfect after all that time. Box can't be that fragile to survive so well and there are loads of box Kelly's that are much older



Thanks for the info and encouragement. Would love to see my Kelly live to be 50 years old [emoji4]


----------



## Chanelcutie

Ok great. 

So you don't think etoupe is brown right?

I wear no brown!


----------



## chanelprincess

Appaloosa arrived from H.com yesterday. Love all the colours, so versatile.


----------



## Love_Couture

Small but cute purchase. A new rodeo [emoji206] for Miss RH. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Wednesday. [emoji173]


----------



## RodeoOrangeAdventures

This is my first post! Very excited to share my first H bag!  
I didn't expect any gift for Valentine's Day, let alone a H bag from the DH!! He even brought me 
down to the store today to dress the bag 
Super love rodeo the horse. Chose the twilly to mk it matchy.


----------



## Luxzenith

RodeoOrangeAdventures said:


> This is my first post! Very excited to share my first H bag!
> I didn't expect any gift for Valentine's Day, let alone a H bag from the DH!! He even brought me
> down to the store today to dress the bag
> Super love rodeo the horse. Chose the twilly to mk it matchy.
> 
> View attachment 3606517



Congrats, welcome to the club! Am sure you will love this great neutral bag! And many more H happy years to come! Btw, that hubby of yours is a keeper!


----------



## cafecreme15

Rode:huh:rangeAdventures said:


> This is my first post! Very excited to share my first H bag!
> I didn't expect any gift for Valentine's Day, let alone a H bag from the DH!! He even brought me
> down to the store today to dress the bag
> Super love rodeo the horse. Chose the twilly to mk it matchy.
> 
> View attachment 3606517


Love!! Is this the 30cm?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rode:huh:rangeAdventures said:


> This is my first post! Very excited to share my first H bag!
> I didn't expect any gift for Valentine's Day, let alone a H bag from the DH!! He even brought me
> down to the store today to dress the bag
> Super love rodeo the horse. Chose the twilly to mk it matchy.
> 
> View attachment 3606517


Congratulations! Bag and accessories look gorgeous, what a wonderful present and DH you have


----------



## Tonimichelle

Love_Couture said:


> Small but cute purchase. A new rodeo [emoji206] for Miss RH. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Wednesday. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3606482


Love this  Your Kelly looks beautiful! Can't wait to get mine back from Paris so I can dress her up


----------



## renet

RodeoOrangeAdventures said:


> This is my first post! Very excited to share my first H bag!
> I didn't expect any gift for Valentine's Day, let alone a H bag from the DH!! He even brought me
> down to the store today to dress the bag
> Super love rodeo the horse. Chose the twilly to mk it matchy.
> 
> View attachment 3606517



Congratulations and welcome to H! Beautiful bag and rodeo. We may be twins on the Rodeo! Mine is PM size.


----------



## renet

Love_Couture said:


> Small but cute purchase. A new rodeo [emoji206] for Miss RH. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Wednesday. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3606482



Love this picture very much! Ms RH is so beautiful alone but the accessories just enhanced her look. Thanks for sharing this gorgeous bag with us! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## KittyKat65

These pretties.


----------



## periogirl28

Latest purchase, silk midi dress in Iris from SS 2017 collection. With RGHW clic and sandals. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Melbee

Rode:huh:rangeAdventures said:


> This is my first post! Very excited to share my first H bag!
> I didn't expect any gift for Valentine's Day, let alone a H bag from the DH!! He even brought me
> down to the store today to dress the bag
> Super love rodeo the horse. Chose the twilly to mk it matchy.
> 
> View attachment 3606517


Beautiful!  Congratulations!  Glad you had such a special Valentine's Day!


----------



## RodeoOrangeAdventures

Luxzenith said:


> Congrats, welcome to the club! Am sure you will love this great neutral bag! And many more H happy years to come! Btw, that hubby of yours is a keeper!


Thank you!!! I do love this bag! Looking forward to my first B or K in time to come  but it seem almost impossible to be on the list to get one.


----------



## RodeoOrangeAdventures

cafecreme15 said:


> Love!! Is this the 30cm?


 this is the 36cm. Love this size!


----------



## Keren16

RodeoOrangeAdventures said:


> This is my first post! Very excited to share my first H bag!
> I didn't expect any gift for Valentine's Day, let alone a H bag from the DH!! He even brought me
> down to the store today to dress the bag
> Super love rodeo the horse. Chose the twilly to mk it matchy.
> 
> View attachment 3606517



Congratulations!
A wonderful bag with a terrific story to go with it[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
Enjoy.  Hopefully many more H experiences to come!!


----------



## RodeoOrangeAdventures

Thank you all for welcoming me to the H club! 


renet said:


> Congratulations and welcome to H! Beautiful bag and rodeo. We may be twins on the Rodeo! Mine is PM size.


Mine is the MM size! But they are twins! May be not identical only  yours look so pretty against black!


----------



## Hermezzy

Love_Couture said:


> Small but cute purchase. A new rodeo [emoji206] for Miss RH. Thanks for letting me share. Happy Wednesday. [emoji173]
> View attachment 3606482



Stunning.  I especially love your glove clip- it adds so much to the whole ensemble, which is perfectly matched!


----------



## Hermezzy

Rode:huh:rangeAdventures said:


> This is my first post! Very excited to share my first H bag!
> I didn't expect any gift for Valentine's Day, let alone a H bag from the DH!! He even brought me
> down to the store today to dress the bag
> Super love rodeo the horse. Chose the twilly to mk it matchy.
> 
> View attachment 3606517


I adored this.  You have a brilliant eye for color and timeless beauty.


----------



## RodeoOrangeAdventures

Hermezzy said:


> I adored this.  You have a brilliant eye for color and timeless beauty.


You're too sweet! I was very lucky to have a very patient and helpful SA.


----------



## MrsWYK

A belated Valentine's Day present from DH! Lindy 26 Gold with GHW! The size is so cute! Happy weekend everyone! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Kyokei

Shoes and a Birkin!


----------



## MrsWYK

Kyokei said:


> Shoes and a Birkin!



Congrats on your new Birkin! Love love love the boots! Very chic!


----------



## bagidiotic

Kyokei said:


> Shoes and a Birkin!


Love those 
Esp the heels


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Kyokei said:


> Shoes and a Birkin!



I love your new items! Saw your outfit on another thread. Love the entire ensemble!


----------



## ka3na20

Sharing my recent haul. The cdc craie in rosegold and the clic h in rosegold both from Japan while the rest from my home store. Thanks for letting me share!

I've been trying to find the cdc craie in rosegold and the clic H white in rosegold for quite some time now. I've been to H stores in Rome, Florence and Paris but to no avail. I finally got lucky in Tokyo. 

View attachment 3609309


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3609306
> 
> 
> Sharing my recent haul. The cdc craie in rosegold and the clic h in rosegold both from Japan while the rest from my home store. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> I've been trying to find the cdc craie in rosegold and the clic H white in rosegold for quite some time now. I've been to H stores in Rome, Florence and Paris but to no avail. I finally got lucky in Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 3609309



Congrats! Lovely items!


----------



## atelierforward

My latest H purchase. A small one but super cute. Love this color (blue zanzibar)


----------



## csetcos

chanelprincess said:


> Appaloosa arrived from H.com yesterday. Love all the colours, so versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606259



This is why I love the Appaloosa scarf so much! The geometric pattern is stunning!



Kyokei said:


> Shoes and a Birkin!



[emoji173]



ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3609306
> 
> 
> Sharing my recent haul. The cdc craie in rosegold and the clic h in rosegold both from Japan while the rest from my home store. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> I've been trying to find the cdc craie in rosegold and the clic H white in rosegold for quite some time now. I've been to H stores in Rome, Florence and Paris but to no avail. I finally got lucky in Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 3609309



Bicolor rodeo!! [emoji173]


----------



## PIPET83

Evelyn sellier 29 gold hunter leather and bolide 45 rouge granate.[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> Evelyn sellier 29 gold hunter leather and bolide 45 rouge granate.[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji108][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610107



Wow! Great looking bags! Especially the sellier, very special!


----------



## Hermezzy

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3609178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A belated Valentine's Day present from DH! Lindy 26 Gold with GHW! The size is so cute! Happy weekend everyone! Thanks for letting me share!


So rich, luscious, and mesmerizing!  Absolutely LOVE H gold.  You have some stunning treasures here...


----------



## Hermezzy

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3609306
> 
> 
> Sharing my recent haul. The cdc craie in rosegold and the clic h in rosegold both from Japan while the rest from my home store. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> I've been trying to find the cdc craie in rosegold and the clic H white in rosegold for quite some time now. I've been to H stores in Rome, Florence and Paris but to no avail. I finally got lucky in Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 3609309


Wow...all of these are off-the-charts gorgeous!


----------



## Hermezzy

atelierforward said:


> My latest H purchase. A small one but super cute. Love this color (blue zanzibar)
> View attachment 3610043


Just love zanzibar, esp in SLGs!  It is perfect blue...sits so beautifully in the light-vs-dark scale


----------



## danny123

PIPET83 said:


> Evelyn sellier 29 gold hunter leather and bolide 45 rouge granate.[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji108][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610107


wow love the evelyne sellier... so very special... 
the bolide is gorgeous as well obviously


----------



## peppers90

My new 25 Birkin from my "Capucine bestie"  modeling pics in action thread


----------



## atelierforward

peppers90 said:


> My new 25 Birkin from my "Capucine bestie"  modeling pics in action thread
> 
> View attachment 3610387


Absolutely adore this color! Big congratulations on this find, especially in 25.


----------



## atelierforward

Hermezzy said:


> Just love zanzibar, esp in SLGs!  It is perfect blue...sits so beautifully in the light-vs-dark scale


Thank you! It's wishful thinking, but I'm hoping my SA will give me "the call" if a B arrives in this color. He's on the lookout for me.


----------



## Gwapa30

Good morning [emoji295]️ 


Please let me share my first Birkin 25 Rose Azalee swift ghw[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Gwapa30

One more pic[emoji4]
Have a great Sunday[emoji120]


----------



## peppers90

atelierforward said:


> Absolutely adore this color! Big congratulations on this find, especially in 25.



Thank you atelierforward!  Capucine is one of my favorite H colors!


----------



## csetcos

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3610393
> 
> One more pic[emoji4]
> Have a great Sunday[emoji120]



So cute! I love the pairing with those twillies- just perfect! [emoji173]


----------



## jpezmom

peppers90 said:


> My new 25 Birkin from my "Capucine bestie"  modeling pics in action thread
> 
> View attachment 3610387





Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3610393
> 
> One more pic[emoji4]
> Have a great Sunday[emoji120]


Such beautiful Bs - the pops of color put a smile on my face!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Keekeee

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3610393
> 
> One more pic[emoji4]
> Have a great Sunday[emoji120]



Breathtaking!! A beautiful happy color... brings smile to my face!! Thanx for sharing your beauty!


----------



## jemk927

Here's my first bag and wallet from FSH last weekend. B30 in étoupe and a capucine dogon duo. [emoji2]


----------



## Gwapa30

jemk927 said:


> Here's my first bag and wallet from FSH last weekend. B30 in étoupe and a capucine dogon duo. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610569



Wow major Congrats lovely B


----------



## minimonkey18

jemk927 said:


> Here's my first bag and wallet from FSH last weekend. B30 in étoupe and a capucine dogon duo. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610569



Congratulations!!!! Enjoy in the best of health!!


----------



## Hermezzy

jemk927 said:


> Here's my first bag and wallet from FSH last weekend. B30 in étoupe and a capucine dogon duo. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610569


Exquisite color and contrast...and quality!  Wonderful!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I made two purchases over the last 2 weeks [emoji28]

New to me Plume Elan in Rose Dragee [emoji173]️ (shown here with my mum's fringed kelly)



And Blue Zanzibar Picotin 18 [emoji173]️ Still haven't had the chance to dress her up lol


----------



## PriShuang

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3610393
> 
> One more pic[emoji4]
> Have a great Sunday[emoji120]



This is so stunning [emoji7]


----------



## PriShuang

My newest purchase from Hermes is my first Kelly extreme in blue sapphire. I love it so much[emoji173]️


----------



## floflo

PIPET83 said:


> Evelyn sellier 29 gold hunter leather and bolide 45 rouge granate.[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji108][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610107


Love them both. The Rouge Grenat color is stunning!


----------



## floflo

My SA surprised me with this little number:  a bi-color rodeo!!  It's different colors on either side, so cute and soft... I love it!!  [emoji173]️


----------



## Susie Tunes

jemk927 said:


> Here's my first bag and wallet from FSH last weekend. B30 in étoupe and a capucine dogon duo. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610569



Love the colour combo - congratulations on your purchases [emoji4]


----------



## bagalogist

peppers90 said:


> My new 25 Birkin from my "Capucine bestie" [emoji2] modeling pics in action thread
> 
> View attachment 3610387


Congratulations peppers, great addition to your big H family. Do u classify capucine as red or orange family ?
I have a capucine Kelly, while I think it's in the orange family, SA reckons it's red [emoji7]


----------



## iaiki.com

The Evelyn Sellier looks very good and very special!





PIPET83 said:


> Evelyn sellier 29 gold hunter leather and bolide 45 rouge granate.[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji108][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610107


----------



## luzdetaiwan

My humble haul from a recent trip to London.





The first one is a croc kawaii bracelet in gold. Finally, I found one in XS.




My first pair of twillies.








I'm so glad that they match with my lindy bag.





A kelly lock pendant silver necklace.





My sister got a Noir/Gold H belt.








My friend got a bearn wallet in etoupe.





Two more to be waiting for a future reveal after I get them "all set" from my local SA.
Thanks for letting me share.
Hope you enjoy this post.


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Farandole & Kelly wallet. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## peppers90

bagalogist said:


> Congratulations peppers, great addition to your big H family. Do u classify capucine as red or orange family ?
> I have a capucine Kelly, while I think it's in the orange family, SA reckons it's red [emoji7]



Thank you bagalogist!  I would definitely consider it more in the Orange family.   I think most red bags have the term "rouge" in the name?...I love Capucine, honored to be cousins with you!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

luzdetaiwan said:


> My humble haul from a recent trip to London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is a croc kawaii bracelet in gold. Finally, I found one in XS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that they match with my lindy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A kelly lock pendant silver necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister got a Noir/Gold H belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got a bearn wallet in etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more to be waiting for a future reveal after I get them "all set" from my local SA.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> Hope you enjoy this post.



Congrats on your great haul! Can't wait to see the rest!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Frivole88

some small goodies. Tarmac passport holder and Bastia coin purse in rose azalee.


----------



## renet

kristinlorraine said:


> some small goodies. Tarmac passport holder and Bastia coin purse in rose azalee.
> View attachment 3611770
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611785



This is so enabling!  Love the shades of pink! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermezzy

pinkiestarlet said:


> I made two purchases over the last 2 weeks [emoji28]
> 
> New to me Plume Elan in Rose Dragee [emoji173]️ (shown here with my mum's fringed kelly)
> View attachment 3610963
> 
> 
> And Blue Zanzibar Picotin 18 [emoji173]️ Still haven't had the chance to dress her up lol
> View attachment 3610965


Stunning...absolutely exquisite purchases...the colors are dreamy


----------



## Hermezzy

PriShuang said:


> My newest purchase from Hermes is my first Kelly extreme in blue sapphire. I love it so much[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610976


Such a great bracelet...and so lightweight, given its size!


----------



## Hermezzy

luzdetaiwan said:


> My humble haul from a recent trip to London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is a croc kawaii bracelet in gold. Finally, I found one in XS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that they match with my lindy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A kelly lock pendant silver necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister got a Noir/Gold H belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got a bearn wallet in etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more to be waiting for a future reveal after I get them "all set" from my local SA.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> Hope you enjoy this post.



Gorgeous haul, indeed!!! All of your items are so beautiful and expertly selected!


----------



## Hermezzy

kristinlorraine said:


> some small goodies. Tarmac passport holder and Bastia coin purse in rose azalee.
> View attachment 3611770
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611785


Beautiful colors...soo bright, sunny, cheerful, and radiant!


----------



## Hermezzy

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Farandole & Kelly wallet. ❤️❤️❤️


Just stunning.  I love both pieces- I think the kelly wallet used in this manner is off-the-charts classy...


----------



## luzdetaiwan

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats on your great haul! Can't wait to see the rest!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you.
I'm still waiting for msgs from my SA.
Plz, stay tuned.



Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous haul, indeed!!! All of your items are so beautiful and expertly selected!


Thank you so much.
I'm glad you like them, too.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Hermezzy said:


> Stunning...absolutely exquisite purchases...the colors are dreamy



Thank you [emoji4] [emoji4]


----------



## pinkiestarlet

floflo said:


> My SA surprised me with this little number:  a bi-color rodeo!!  It's different colors on either side, so cute and soft... I love it!!  [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611047



So cute! I hope I can get mine soon [emoji7]


----------



## Melbee

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Farandole & Kelly wallet. ❤️❤️❤️


Beautiful!  Congratulations


----------



## Melbee

Had to pop into the Miami hermes one last time before my trip ended. Was able to get the last brides de gala in the heart shaped box.


----------



## mimifl561

A few small additions to my collection


----------



## krawford

Calvi in Rouge Casaque


----------



## Hermezzy

mimifl561 said:


> A few small additions to my collection
> 
> View attachment 3612542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612543
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612544


----------



## ellietilly

A nice start to Wednesday, a little something that's been on my wish list for a while [emoji519]


----------



## renet

Two small leather goods to start off this year!  Sorry for poor lightings as my home is using warm light. 

Rouge Grenat Bearn permabrass gold hw in Epsom leather.  Wanted a Malachite but sometimes, a particular color in H does not come as and when we like it to have!  Maybe shall wait for one to come by and get it if it's fate for me to own a Malachite H item. [emoji13]




An unexpected buy today! A Blanc Kelly Dog! This is too gorgeous for me to say no! It's so pretty that I walked away wearing it on the spot!  Thanks to my SA for showing me this new-in KD!  [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> Two small leather goods to start off this year!  Sorry for poor lightings as my home is using warm light.
> 
> Rouge Grenat Bearn permabrass gold hw in Epsom leather.  Wanted a Malachite but sometimes, a particular color in H does not come as and when we like it to have!  Maybe shall wait for one to come by and get it if it's fate for me to own a Malachite H item. [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3613111
> 
> 
> An unexpected buy today! A Blanc Kelly Dog! This is too gorgeous for me to say no! It's so pretty that I walked away wearing it on the spot!  Thanks to my SA for showing me this new-in KD!  [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]
> View attachment 3613113
> 
> View attachment 3613114



Two gorgeous ways to kick off a new year of H!  [emoji7]
Congratulations and I hope malachite comes your way too![emoji253]


----------



## Melbee

mimifl561 said:


> A few small additions to my collection
> 
> View attachment 3612542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612543
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612544


So fabulous!  Congratulations


----------



## CV24

Roulis 23 in Vert Titian with ghw


----------



## lanit

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3613155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roulis 23 in Vert Titian with ghw


Stunning! Please post on the Roulis thread in Clubhouse! Congrats!


----------



## renet

Oryx816 said:


> Two gorgeous ways to kick off a new year of H!  [emoji7]
> Congratulations and I hope malachite comes your way too![emoji253]



Thank you, Oryx! [emoji6]
Hope your wishlist (K28 Craie and others) come your way soon too! Good luck! [emoji256]


----------



## Melbee

CV24 said:


> View attachment 3613155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roulis 23 in Vert Titian with ghw


Wow!  This is fabulous!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pessie

Victoria II


----------



## Melbee

Wowohwow!  This is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## EmileH

Pessie said:


> Victoria II
> View attachment 3613314



Wow! Now I want a Victoria. Is it craie?


----------



## Pessie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Now I want a Victoria. Is it craie?


It's white, the light is fading so it looks a little darker


----------



## EmileH

Pessie said:


> It's white, the light is fading so it looks a little darker



It really is so lush. And I need a white bag. Congratulations.


----------



## Pessie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It really is so lush. And I need a white bag. Congratulations.


Thanks  I'm feeling very chuffed!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Melbee said:


> Had to pop into the Miami hermes one last time before my trip ended. Was able to get the last brides de gala in the heart shaped box.



I will be picking mine up tomorrow, and why am I excited at the thought of owning the heart shaped box more than the scarf itself [emoji23]


----------



## Melbee

pinkiestarlet said:


> I will be picking mine up tomorrow, and why am I excited at the thought of owning the heart shaped box more than the scarf itself [emoji23]


I completely agree with you on the heart shaped box!  It's the best!!


----------



## DreamingPink

Pessie said:


> Victoria II
> View attachment 3613314


 I've wanted this white Victoria too but don't think I can keep it clean...but now seeing your gorgeous bag makes me really want one too  
Bravo to your new addition and enjoy!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Pessie said:


> Victoria II [emoji813]
> View attachment 3613314


Very nice  
Hardly  see vic in this color


----------



## weibandy

Ok, I am only a couple years late to the party here - but better late than never!  Fedex just brought this lovely Tyger 90 silk.  Fortunately, have a couple accessories that match it well.  I love it so much!!


----------



## atelierforward

renet said:


> Two small leather goods to start off this year!  Sorry for poor lightings as my home is using warm light.
> 
> Rouge Grenat Bearn permabrass gold hw in Epsom leather.  Wanted a Malachite but sometimes, a particular color in H does not come as and when we like it to have!  Maybe shall wait for one to come by and get it if it's fate for me to own a Malachite H item. [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3613111
> 
> 
> An unexpected buy today! A Blanc Kelly Dog! This is too gorgeous for me to say no! It's so pretty that I walked away wearing it on the spot!  Thanks to my SA for showing me this new-in KD!  [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]
> View attachment 3613113
> 
> View attachment 3613114


Wow. I love both of these. I have a Bearn in blue electric, and even though I don't need another wallet, the rouge grenat keeps catching my eye. So lovely! Also love your KD. So striking in white! Congrats on two great purchases.


----------



## Hermezzy

renet said:


> Two small leather goods to start off this year!  Sorry for poor lightings as my home is using warm light.
> 
> Rouge Grenat Bearn permabrass gold hw in Epsom leather.  Wanted a Malachite but sometimes, a particular color in H does not come as and when we like it to have!  Maybe shall wait for one to come by and get it if it's fate for me to own a Malachite H item. [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3613111
> 
> 
> An unexpected buy today! A Blanc Kelly Dog! This is too gorgeous for me to say no! It's so pretty that I walked away wearing it on the spot!  Thanks to my SA for showing me this new-in KD!  [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]
> View attachment 3613113
> 
> View attachment 3613114


Congrats to you! Both are timelessly stunning ...I adore them both!


----------



## Hermezzy

Pessie said:


> Victoria II
> View attachment 3613314


Gorgeous bag...just a masterpiece- LOVE the white!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I picked up 2 new scarves today, Brides de Gala Love and Brides de Gala Tattoo[emoji4]


----------



## Tall1Grl

weibandy said:


> View attachment 3613517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am only a couple years late to the party here - but better late than never!  Fedex just brought this lovely Tyger 90 silk.  Fortunately, have a couple accessories that match it well.  I love it so much!!


Wow! This is gorgeous!!! Is this cw13?!


----------



## renet

Hermezzy said:


> Congrats to you! Both are timelessly stunning ...I adore them both!



Thank you for your kind words! [emoji5][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

weibandy said:


> View attachment 3613517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I am only a couple years late to the party here - but better late than never!  Fedex just brought this lovely Tyger 90 silk.  Fortunately, have a couple accessories that match it well.  I love it so much!!



Love this. [emoji177]


----------



## Melbee

pinkiestarlet said:


> I picked up 2 new scarves today, Brides de Gala Love and Brides de Gala Tattoo[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613929
> View attachment 3613930


Congratulations. Isn't that box is best?!?!


----------



## weibandy

Tall1Grl said:


> Wow! This is gorgeous!!! Is this cw13?!



Yes, cw 13.  I've been staring at it on H.com for a while.  I am very pleased with it.  Quite subdued, it has kind of a camouflage effect.  It can be quite elegant or edgy depending how it is styled.



BBC said:


> Love this. [emoji177]



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

weibandy said:


> Yes, cw 13.  I've been staring at it on H.com for a while.  I am very pleased with it.  Quite subdued, it has kind of a camouflage effect.  It can be quite elegant or edgy depending how it is styled.



I hope you dont mind i may have to be your twin on this! Its funny but i wasnt really interested in this design until I saw your post!  The colors look fantastic!
Thank you so much!


----------



## weibandy

Tall1Grl said:


> I hope you dont mind i may have to be your twin on this! Its funny but i wasnt really interested in this design until I saw your post!  The colors look fantastic!
> Thank you so much!


Awesome.  It's pretty cool.  Here is another picture for reference:


----------



## princessmaggie

Photo's to follow tomorrow when the sun comes out because my new color bag truly deserves daylight! but I just wanted to say how the surprises really never end at H! Popped into my store today just to say hi and went home with something I had never really thought about before and in a color I only saw for the first time last month in a Constance wallet & which I passed on-but then put the two together of this color and the cute little bag-i am now in love and all seems well with the world! Ha! Will share in daylight!


----------



## chica727

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3614785
> 
> 
> Photo's to follow tomorrow when the sun comes out because my new color bag truly deserves daylight! but I just wanted to say how the surprises really never end at H! Popped into my store today just to say hi and went home with something I had never really thought about before and in a color I only saw for the first time last month in a Constance wallet & which I passed on-but then put the two together of this color and the cute little bag-i am now in love and all seems well with the world! Ha! Will share in daylight!


Oooh. The suspense. I can't wait for the reveal. [emoji3]


----------



## princessmaggie

chica727 said:


> Oooh. The suspense. I can't wait for the reveal. [emoji3]



I know! Awful of me but was so excited had to share something now!


----------



## Monique1004

luzdetaiwan said:


> My humble haul from a recent trip to London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is a croc kawaii bracelet in gold. Finally, I found one in XS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that they match with my lindy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A kelly lock pendant silver necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister got a Noir/Gold H belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got a bearn wallet in etoupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more to be waiting for a future reveal after I get them "all set" from my local SA.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> Hope you enjoy this post.



Love the twillies! Are they new from this season? I don't remember seeing them before. Do you mind sharing the name?


----------



## Alexa67

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3614785
> 
> 
> Photo's to follow tomorrow when the sun comes out because my new color bag truly deserves daylight! but I just wanted to say how the surprises really never end at H! Popped into my store today just to say hi and went home with something I had never really thought about before and in a color I only saw for the first time last month in a Constance wallet & which I passed on-but then put the two together of this color and the cute little bag-i am now in love and all seems well with the world! Ha! Will share in daylight!


Is it the Malachit??? show us


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Monique1004 said:


> Love the twillies! Are they new from this season? I don't remember seeing them before. Do you mind sharing the name?


Hi
I'm not sure if it is new from this season. This is the tag.




The name is "La Promenade Du Matin." I'm glad you like it, too.


----------



## Meta

luzdetaiwan said:


> Hi
> I'm not sure if it is new from this season. This is the tag.
> 
> The name is "La Promenade Du Matin." I'm glad you like it, too.



Yes, this twilly is from SS2017.


----------



## princessmaggie

Alexa67 said:


> Is it the Malachit??? show us



Still waiting on that malachite!!! My SA joked because I'm going to Europe for a while that it will probably arrive as soon as I get on the plane!


----------



## Sapphire26

Monique1004 said:


> Love the twillies! Are they new from this season? I don't remember seeing them before. Do you mind sharing the name?


Oooo twillies are so pretty! Really matches the bag!


----------



## princessmaggie

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3614785
> 
> 
> Photo's to follow tomorrow when the sun comes out because my new color bag truly deserves daylight! but I just wanted to say how the surprises really never end at H! Popped into my store today just to say hi and went home with something I had never really thought about before and in a color I only saw for the first time last month in a Constance wallet & which I passed on-but then put the two together of this color and the cute little bag-i am now in love and all seems well with the world! Ha! Will share in daylight!



Ok here she is!! Never even looked at a bolide before but we were chatting about the new mini bolide that's coming so my lovely SA took out a 27 to show me in rose Jaipur-I thought how lovely it was so asked about other colors...now I had seen for the first time a constance wallet in another store recently in the most gorgeous blue! So here she is bolide 27 in swift blue paon! I'm a little bit in love even though as a K/B 35 user this small size will take some getting used to! & honestly the photo doesn't do this color justice-it's beautiful!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

weN84 said:


> Yes, this twilly is from SS2017.


Thank you for the information!
I'm a new bee to the orange world. May I ask did you look this up on H website? Or I could know it from the tag?


----------



## obsessedwhermes

princessmaggie said:


> Ok here she is!! Never even looked at a bolide before but we were chatting about the new mini bolide that's coming so my lovely SA took out a 27 to show me in rose Jaipur-I thought how lovely it was so asked about other colors...now I had seen for the first time a constance wallet in another store recently in the most gorgeous blue! So here she is bolide 27 in swift blue paon! I'm a little bit in love even though as a K/B 35 user this small size will take some getting used to! & honestly the photo doesn't do this color justice-it's beautiful!



Oh it is really cute!


----------



## chica727

princessmaggie said:


> Ok here she is!! Never even looked at a bolide before but we were chatting about the new mini bolide that's coming so my lovely SA took out a 27 to show me in rose Jaipur-I thought how lovely it was so asked about other colors...now I had seen for the first time a constance wallet in another store recently in the most gorgeous blue! So here she is bolide 27 in swift blue paon! I'm a little bit in love even though as a K/B 35 user this small size will take some getting used to! & honestly the photo doesn't do this color justice-it's beautiful!


What a cheerful color. Now, i have to put Bolide mini on my list.  Thank you for sharing your lovely find.


----------



## princessmaggie

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh it is really cute!


Isn't it?! Who knew?! Well probably lots of you did but I had no idea! I was really worried it would look too small on me (I had sold on a K28 for that reason before) but I think with the bright color it works?! I think with jeans & a tshirt it will darling in the summer! I also ordered the new mini which will hopefully arrive later this year! And the list grows!!


----------



## princessmaggie

chica727 said:


> What a cheerful color. Now, i have to put Bolide mini on my list.  Thank you for sharing your lovely find.



Of course! H.com in the US has both this color and the Rose Jaipur in Epsom I also saw which is beautiful as well. Good luck hunting!


----------



## princessmaggie

& I got these too! Soooo comfortable!


----------



## Sapphire26

These are my H goodies! I put as much as possible in the safe just in case it gets stolen as I heard of missing items at hotels. Will do the reveal when there is better lighting


----------



## Meta

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thank you for the information!
> I'm a new bee to the orange world. May I ask did you look this up on H website? Or I could know it from the tag?


You're most welcome.  To answer your question, I did neither. I'm just one of those overtly-enthusiastic on H scarves and follow the seasonal release threads. For SS2017, it's this one here.


----------



## Alexa67

princessmaggie said:


> Ok here she is!! Never even looked at a bolide before but we were chatting about the new mini bolide that's coming so my lovely SA took out a 27 to show me in rose Jaipur-I thought how lovely it was so asked about other colors...now I had seen for the first time a constance wallet in another store recently in the most gorgeous blue! So here she is bolide 27 in swift blue paon! I'm a little bit in love even though as a K/B 35 user this small size will take some getting used to! & honestly the photo doesn't do this color justice-it's beautiful!


It's really a very vibrant color, wonderful. No the size is fine, it think this color in a small bag is cute for a bigger bag it could be perhaps too much. She looks with your dark color amazing and I can imagine with light summer clothes she will pop them up, great. Enjoy her and I wish a nice trip to Europe


----------



## cremel

Noticed a few heart shaped boxes in recent posts. Here's how H store SAs tie the ribbon.  [emoji1]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

weN84 said:


> You're most welcome.  To answer your question, I did neither. I'm just one of those overtly-enthusiastic on H scarves and follow the seasonal release threads. For SS2017, it's this one here.


Thank you so much! I have a new world to explore now.


----------



## Hermezzy

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3615378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I got these too! Soooo comfortable!


Wish these came in men's!! They are incredible-


----------



## Monique1004

luzdetaiwan said:


> Hi
> I'm not sure if it is new from this season. This is the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name is "La Promenade Du Matin." I'm glad you like it, too.



Thank you! I'll ask my SA. It has all the color combinations that I like. Love it.


----------



## Keren16

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3615378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I got these too! Soooo comfortable!



These are nice[emoji106]
I like them (good for me[emoji3])[emoji173]
Sophisticated in a modern way!
I'm going to look for them.
Beautiful addition & thank you for enabling[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## princessmaggie

Keren16 said:


> These are nice[emoji106]
> I like them (good for me[emoji3])[emoji173]
> Sophisticated in a modern way!
> I'm going to look for them.
> Beautiful addition & thank you for enabling[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Ohhhh I hope you find them! As soon as I realized how comfortable & lovely to look at on they were I asked about other colors & was told sold out sold out sold out! However they did say they were hoping to get more stock so I'm wishing for a pair to find their way to you


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3615378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I got these too! Soooo comfortable!



Loving these sandals, princessmaggie!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Monique1004 said:


> Thank you! I'll ask my SA. It has all the color combinations that I like. Love it.


Best luck.


----------



## diamond110

My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## oohshinythings

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.


WOW, just wow. Congrats on that beauty!!


----------



## ayc

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.


OMG OMG OMG!! congrats!!


----------



## Serva1

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.



Congrats on your amazing grail [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7], a unicorn for so many but only available for a selected few. Always exciting to see a Hima [emoji173] Thank you for sharing [emoji3] I think yours is particulary beautiful with a lot of white.


----------



## renet

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.



This is beyond words of description! Congratulations! Wear this gorgeous love in good health! [emoji2]


----------



## suziez

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.


jaw dropping gorgeous


----------



## obsessedwhermes

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.



Holy grail indeed! Gorgeous gorgeous bag!


----------



## TankerToad

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.



What size is this?
What a treasure !!


----------



## Serva1

An early birthday present from a dear friend. Lovely navy cardcase in mat croc.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.



Simply gorgeous, diamond and major congrats on this beauty!!![emoji173]️


----------



## Keren16

princessmaggie said:


> Ohhhh I hope you find them! As soon as I realized how comfortable & lovely to look at on they were I asked about other colors & was told sold out sold out sold out! However they did say they were hoping to get more stock so I'm wishing for a pair to find their way to you



Thank you for the good wishes [emoji8]
I did not see them on H.com.  I may ask my SA.  Do you have the name of them?


----------



## princessmaggie

Keren16 said:


> Thank you for the good wishes [emoji8]
> I did not see them on H.com.  I may ask my SA.  Do you have the name of them?



Don't know the proper name but your SA should know-they are the jelly's, priced at $295 and I think everyone has been calling round stores to find them but they are sold out?!


----------



## Meta

Keren16 said:


> Thank you for the good wishes [emoji8]
> I did not see them on H.com.  I may ask my SA.  Do you have the name of them?


They're called Nude and the reference number is H171067Z 02 for Noir and H171067Z 9X for the pavot.

I have them in Noir and they're really comfy. They don't come in half sizes, just FYI. Good luck!


----------



## Gwapa30

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.



Gorgeous[emoji4] Congratulations hoping to be your twin[emoji4]


----------



## CKT

princessmaggie said:


> Ok here she is!! Never even looked at a bolide before but we were chatting about the new mini bolide that's coming so my lovely SA took out a 27 to show me in rose Jaipur-I thought how lovely it was so asked about other colors...now I had seen for the first time a constance wallet in another store recently in the most gorgeous blue! So here she is bolide 27 in swift blue paon! I'm a little bit in love even though as a K/B 35 user this small size will take some getting used to! & honestly the photo doesn't do this color justice-it's beautiful!



This is really one of the most amazing Hermes colour (in my humble opinion)...  Congrats on your amazing bolide!! Its now on my wish list !


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Got a Ulysse PM refill for a cover in turquoise that I got from Vestiaire collective (still needs to arrive) and also got a Ulysse Mini in Bleu Zanzibar as I couldn't pass up on the colour


----------



## brandee1002

This is why I rarely visit Hermes .. I've always wanted a Red jige  and look  !! Literally smack in my face . I told my sa and she said hold on I have something special, she came back with a rose T jige ...decisions decisions


----------



## tabbi001

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3617142
> View attachment 3617143
> 
> An early birthday present from a dear friend. Lovely navy cardcase in mat croc.


Advanced happy birthday! Your friend is so generous and with such good taste


----------



## sundaymorningrain

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3617142
> View attachment 3617143
> 
> An early birthday present from a dear friend. Lovely navy cardcase in mat croc.


I love this!  Any chance you know what the style name of this is?  Closest I can find online is the Calvi but I don't think its the Calvi...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> View attachment 3617388
> View attachment 3617389
> 
> This is why I rarely visit Hermes .. I've always wanted a Red jige  and look  !! Literally smack in my face . I told my sa and she said hold on I have something special, she came back with a rose T jige ...decisions decisions


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG I would have fainted! Can't say no to RT... with the amazing contrast stitching!!! Tell me u took it hahahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.


Wow!!!! This is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## renet

brandee1002 said:


> View attachment 3617388
> View attachment 3617389
> 
> This is why I rarely visit Hermes .. I've always wanted a Red jige  and look  !! Literally smack in my face . I told my sa and she said hold on I have something special, she came back with a rose T jige ...decisions decisions



RT with white stitches seemed pretty! However, do go for the mind that sings to you! [emoji5]
Please share which went home with you. [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

brandee1002 said:


> View attachment 3617388
> View attachment 3617389
> 
> This is why I rarely visit Hermes .. I've always wanted a Red jige  and look  !! Literally smack in my face . I told my sa and she said hold on I have something special, she came back with a rose T jige ...decisions decisions



Omg Rose T!!!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.



Omg. This is [emoji7]. Wow. Stunning. Huge congratulations!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## ssv003

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.



Wowoowow!!! Congrats!! This is amazing. Enjoy!!


----------



## ssv003

Picked up K32 Sellier tonight and still feel like I'm walking on a cloud! Lol. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Serva1

tabbi001 said:


> Advanced happy birthday! Your friend is so generous and with such good taste



Thank you tabbi, yes we love to spoil eachother, because " we are worth it" [emoji3] Using this cc will always make me think of her and put a smile on my face. I'm so happy I've good friends and most of them know I love H[emoji173]



aimee* said:


> I love this!  Any chance you know what the style name of this is?  Closest I can find online is the Calvi but I don't think its the Calvi...



It's MC2 Euclide in Mississippi Alligator, Bleu Marine to be exact. Pics don't do it justice. Perfect mat skin [emoji170]


----------



## sundaymorningrain

Serva1 said:


> Thank you tabbi, yes we love to spoil eachother, because " we are worth it" [emoji3] Using this cc will always make me think of her and put a smile on my face. I'm so happy I've good friends and most of them know I love H[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> It's MC2 Euclide in Mississippi Alligator, Bleu Marine to be exact. Pics don't do it justice. Perfect mat skin [emoji170]


Thank you!!! It's lovely, enjoy in good health!


----------



## Keren16

princessmaggie said:


> Don't know the proper name but your SA should know-they are the jelly's, priced at $295 and I think everyone has been calling round stores to find them but they are sold out?!



Thank you.  I did not realize they were jellies though I did hear some talk about them
I can see why they sold out quickly.  At $295. It's an H bargain!!!


----------



## Keren16

weN84 said:


> They're called Nude and the reference number is H171067Z 02 for Noir and H171067Z 9X for the pavot.
> 
> I have them in Noir and they're really comfy. They don't come in half sizes, just FYI. Good luck!



Thank you for the information!  I'll ask my SA.  I'm hoping to find them.  They look perfect to wear casually in the area of the US where I live.  Comfort always helps!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

My very first Vintage bag. K28 chamonix. She's 16 years old but in great condition. I'm sending her off to spa next week and ordering a new strap[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ssv003

Natalie j said:


> My very first Vintage bag. K28 chamonix. She's 16 years old but in great condition. I'm sending her off to spa next week and ordering a new strap[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618049
> View attachment 3618050



Gorgeous! Love the color and the size. Congrats!


----------



## papilloncristal

My first Bolide 27 in Rose Azalee!


----------



## Melbee

papilloncristal said:


> My first Bolide 27 in Rose Azalee!
> 
> View attachment 3618257


Such a fabulous color!  Congratulations!!


----------



## kat99

Vintage black box Lydie:


----------



## Susie Tunes

Serva1 said:


> Thank you tabbi, yes we love to spoil eachother, because " we are worth it" [emoji3] Using this cc will always make me think of her and put a smile on my face. I'm so happy I've good friends and most of them know I love H[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> It's MC2 Euclide in Mississippi Alligator, Bleu Marine to be exact. Pics don't do it justice. Perfect mat skin [emoji170]



The MC2 Euclide looks like the perfect mini wallet - good to know it's available in alligator [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

Susie Tunes said:


> The MC2 Euclide looks like the perfect mini wallet - good to know it's available in alligator [emoji4]



It's imo too the perfect mini wallet and I will use it for those special shoppingdays. For everyday I use a mini bearn or a mini bearn cardcase.


----------



## Luvquality

ssv003 said:


> Picked up K32 Sellier tonight and still feel like I'm walking on a cloud! Lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3617763


Huge congratulations! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Luvquality

weibandy said:


> View attachment 3614604
> 
> Awesome.  It's pretty cool.  Here is another picture for reference:


Just gorgeous!!


----------



## princessmaggie

A little malachite Kelly dog to warm my appetite for that long awaited B! Also got the legend wedges in burgundy but won't scare anyone with a photo of my winter paws!! (They're gorgeous & seem very comfortable & that's from someone who doesn't wear heels anymore due to old knees!)


----------



## fatcat2523

My impulse purchase and I am in debating if I should exchange it for a hinged lizard bracelet. What do you think? Should I keep it?
curiosite necklace


----------



## AAngela

Can't wait to use my new scarf ring [emoji4]


----------



## AAngela

Treated myself to a new belt too [emoji4]


----------



## LuckyBitch

I think the necklace is pretty, but the lizard bracelet is gorgeous.


----------



## fatcat2523

LuckyBitch said:


> I think the necklace is pretty, but the lizard bracelet is gorgeous.



That what I am thinking


----------



## ssv003

Luvquality said:


> Huge congratulations! It's beautiful!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## xxDxx

Oran sandals in malachite and aqua Clic H


----------



## LDDChanel

Congrats! It's gorgeous! 



ssv003 said:


> Picked up K32 Sellier tonight and still feel like I'm walking on a cloud! Lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3617763


----------



## LDDChanel

OMG Love these!



xxDxx said:


> Oran sandals in malachite and aqua Clic H
> 
> View attachment 3620250


----------



## Notorious Pink

xxDxx said:


> Oran sandals in malachite and aqua Clic H
> 
> View attachment 3620250



Gorgeous sandals! Maybe check the receipt, that's not malachite.


----------



## Hermezzy

ssv003 said:


> Picked up K32 Sellier tonight and still feel like I'm walking on a cloud! Lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3617763


Wondrous- truly, a cause for champagne!


----------



## Hermezzy

brandee1002 said:


> View attachment 3617388
> View attachment 3617389
> 
> This is why I rarely visit Hermes .. I've always wanted a Red jige  and look  !! Literally smack in my face . I told my sa and she said hold on I have something special, she came back with a rose T jige ...decisions decisions


Luminous...just delicious....I love it!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Natalie j said:


> My very first Vintage bag. K28 chamonix. She's 16 years old but in great condition. I'm sending her off to spa next week and ordering a new strap[emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618049
> View attachment 3618050


Exquisite color....so timeless and eternally beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

papilloncristal said:


> My first Bolide 27 in Rose Azalee!
> 
> View attachment 3618257


The color takes a timeless style and updates it and makes it so fresh and energetic...LOVE this bag!


----------



## Hermezzy

xxDxx said:


> Oran sandals in malachite and aqua Clic H
> 
> View attachment 3620250


This picture makes me melt inside a bit...what a stunning green...and the items are flawless companions.  I adore both.  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ashlie

I love this thread!! Such inspiration. Never got around to posting my clic's so I'm posting now thank you for letting me share [emoji5]


----------



## xxDxx

LDDChanel said:


> OMG Love these!



Thank you [emoji4] 



BBC said:


> Gorgeous sandals! Maybe check the receipt, that's not malachite.



It truly is Malachite. Couldn't believe it myself when I first saw them. You can also check H.com. 



Hermezzy said:


> This picture makes me melt inside a bit...what a stunning green...and the items are flawless companions.  I adore both.  Congrats!!!!!



Thank you so much [emoji4] That's so sweet of you! Can't wait for summer [emoji1]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xxDxx said:


> Oran sandals in malachite and aqua Clic H
> 
> View attachment 3620250





BBC said:


> Gorgeous sandals! Maybe check the receipt, that's not malachite.



Love these Oran sandals with your matching clic clac, *xxDxx*. 

The first thing that I thought was the same as *BBC*, they couldn't possibly malachite ~ maybe for lack of a color name maybe H simply listed them as such? H can be so mysterious! 

In any event for color coordinated lovers, these are perfection!


----------



## xxDxx

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love these Oran sandals with your matching clic clac, *xxDxx*.
> 
> The first thing that I thought was the same as *BBC*, they couldn't possibly malachite ~ maybe for lack of a color name maybe H simply listed them as such? H can be so mysterious!
> 
> In any event for color coordinated lovers, these are perfection!



Dear Vigee- thank you so much [emoji4] I know what you mean- it's definitely not the malachite colour we know. It truly is the mystery of H [emoji6] Eather way- the colour is amazing [emoji1][emoji1316]


----------



## renet

ssv003 said:


> Picked up K32 Sellier tonight and still feel like I'm walking on a cloud! Lol. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3617763



Congratulations! [emoji7] 
Love that classic look! It's beautiful. [emoji4]


----------



## jadelee

xxDxx said:


> Oran sandals in malachite and aqua Clic H
> 
> View attachment 3620250


Gorgeous! Are Hermes shoes true to size?


----------



## csetcos

jadelee said:


> Gorgeous! Are Hermes shoes true to size?



Not necessarily. Since they are handmade, I've founded that there is some variety.


----------



## imagineme

Melbee said:


> I completely agree with you on the heart shaped box!  It's the best!!



I have a bit of trouble refilling the scarf to fit.  There are instructions but I never get it quite right.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3617142
> View attachment 3617143
> 
> An early birthday present from a dear friend. Lovely navy cardcase in mat croc.



I love your navy croc. So beautiful [emoji170]The croc is really popular. I was in my H boutique today and saw on display at least 4 items and was offered a B35 in it!! 

Happy early birthday too! You must be a March baby like me! Enjoy


----------



## missducky

fatcat2523 said:


> My impulse purchase and I am in debating if I should exchange it for a hinged lizard bracelet. What do you think? Should I keep it?
> curiosite necklace
> View attachment 3618957


Vote for lizard..


----------



## Melbee

imagineme said:


> I have a bit of trouble refilling the scarf to fit.  There are instructions but I never get it quite right.


I wouldn't feel too bad, the sa I bought mine from wasn't sure how to do it either. I just keep mine in a regular square scarf box and use the heart box as a decoration in my closet.


----------



## anpanmanlover

diamond110 said:


> View attachment 3616770
> 
> My holy grail after waiting for one year! Thank you for letting me share.



So beautiful.


----------



## renet

papilloncristal said:


> My first Bolide 27 in Rose Azalee!
> 
> View attachment 3618257



Sweet Bolide. Looks fun. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

PursePassionLV said:


> I love your navy croc. So beautiful [emoji170]The croc is really popular. I was in my H boutique today and saw on display at least 4 items and was offered a B35 in it!!
> 
> Happy early birthday too! You must be a March baby like me! Enjoy



Thank you PPLV love navy, how nice that you were offered a B35 [emoji170] Going to H tomorrow and hope to see more exotics...


----------



## Marlee

I bought my first Hermes scarf today, Parures de Samouraïs cw 1. I love it!


----------



## ayc

lovelylady812 said:


> 20 mins ago!!!


omg, beautiful!  congrats!!


----------



## kimmie34

lovelylady812 said:


> 20 mins ago!!!


Congratulations! Beautiful! What color is this?


----------



## Hermezzy

Stunning!!! Is that trench??


----------



## Tonimichelle

lovelylady812 said:


> 20 mins ago!!!


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## ermottina

In love with my new tricolor jumping boots


----------



## 30gold

Marlee said:


> I bought my first Hermes scarf today, Parures de Samouraïs cw 1. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621276
> View attachment 3621277
> View attachment 3621279


Your new scarf is fabulous!  I love the colors and vibrancy!  Wear it in the best of health.  Congratulations!


----------



## Marlee

30gold said:


> Your new scarf is fabulous!  I love the colors and vibrancy!  Wear it in the best of health.  Congratulations!



Thanks so much! [emoji4]


----------



## Yatan

Marlee said:


> I bought my first Hermes scarf today, Parures de Samouraïs cw 1. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621276
> View attachment 3621277
> View attachment 3621279



Really love your scarf!


----------



## Melbee

lovelylady812 said:


> 20 mins ago!!!


Fabulous! Congratulations


----------



## Melbee

Had to grab this scarf since the 70cms are being rested. Ties like a dream.


----------



## Melbee

Sorry the colors came out a little weird in that photo. Here's a better one.


----------



## Monique1004

I got this pretty twilly with help of another TPFer.


----------



## Melbee

Monique1004 said:


> I got this pretty twilly with help of another TPFer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623434


That is a stunning twilly. Wow!


----------



## danny123

Marlee said:


> I bought my first Hermes scarf today, Parures de Samouraïs cw 1. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621276
> View attachment 3621277
> View attachment 3621279


What a beautiful scarf.  Love the print, so colourful. Definitely a good pick for your first H scarf!


----------



## Slickcanary

Monique1004 said:


> I got this pretty twilly with help of another TPFer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623434



That is a fabulous twilly.  Is it current???


----------



## danny123

Melbee said:


> Sorry the colors came out a little weird in that photo. Here's a better one.


Such a nice pop of colour! I love the green/white/purple combo. I can only imagine how chic you will look with this tied on you


----------



## Melbee

danny123 said:


> Such a nice pop of colour! I love the green/white/purple combo. I can only imagine how chic you will look with this tied on you


Thank you. You're too kind!


----------



## Meta

Slickcanary said:


> That is a fabulous twilly.  Is it current???


Yes, that's the La Promenade du Matin twilly for SS2017.


----------



## Hermezzy

Melbee said:


> Sorry the colors came out a little weird in that photo. Here's a better one.


I've always loved this ....and this colorway is just jaw-dropping.  I adore it.  Congrats- you deserve it!!


----------



## csetcos

Melbee said:


> Had to grab this scarf since the 70cms are being rested. Ties like a dream.



Melbee! I have this exact one in the mostly orange CW on hold at my local store- I am also hoarding 70s. So sad they are being rested!

I agree with you- this one is particularly soft and silky!!! Ties and drapes beautifully.


----------



## suziez

Melbee said:


> Had to grab this scarf since the 70cms are being rested. Ties like a dream.


love, love, love this.  modeling picture please


----------



## kimmie34

Melbee said:


> Sorry the colors came out a little weird in that photo. Here's a better one.



Omg I'm obsessed with this scarf! I wonder if I can find it. Would you mind sharing the name/style of the scarf design? (I don't even know if I said it right)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Monique1004 said:


> I got this pretty twilly with help of another TPFer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623434



This is really very pretty!


----------



## sbelle

I am having a love affair with ostrich these days -- rouge vif compact bearn and compact azap.  The bearn is from the Fall and used a bit, so may appear darker, the azap is new.  I had never seen a leather-lined compact azap, so couldn't resist. 

The color on my monitor appears a bit pinker than irl.


----------



## pinklining

sbelle said:


> I am having a love affair with ostrich these days -- rouge vif compact bearn and compact azap.  The bearn is from the Fall and used a bit, so may appear darker, the azap is new.  I had never seen a leather-lined compact azap, so couldn't resist.
> 
> The color on my monitor appears a bit pinker than irl.



Love it! they reminds me of strawberries hehe in a good way of course!


----------



## sbelle

Toasting my new bag with a dear tpf friend


----------



## ayc

sbelle said:


> I am having a love affair with ostrich these days -- rouge vif compact bearn and compact azap.  The bearn is from the Fall and used a bit, so may appear darker, the azap is new.  I had never seen a leather-lined compact azap, so couldn't resist.
> 
> The color on my monitor appears a bit pinker than irl.


love these!  gorgeous color!


----------



## Melbee

kimmie34 said:


> Omg I'm obsessed with this scarf! I wonder if I can find it. Would you mind sharing the name/style of the scarf design? (I don't even know if I said it right)


Hi. It's still available on the us website. http://m.usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/car-vin-h-comme-hermes-vert-violet-gris-71270.html


----------



## Melbee

suziez said:


> love, love, love this.  modeling picture please


Thank you!  I'll be sure to include one soon!


----------



## kimmie34

I had to take her home with me.


----------



## Melbee

Hermezzy said:


> I've always loved this ....and this colorway is just jaw-dropping.  I adore it.  Congrats- you deserve it!!



Thank you!  That is really kind of you to say. 




csetcos said:


> Melbee! I have this exact one in the mostly orange CW on hold at my local store- I am also hoarding 70s. So sad they are being rested!
> 
> I agree with you- this one is particularly soft and silky!!! Ties and drapes beautifully.



I called and had a Pegasus pop put on hold for me. Let the hoarding begin!


----------



## labellavita27

Twilly, Kelly, belt and shoes


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sbelle said:


> Toasting my new bag with a dear tpf friend



Lovely!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

ermottina said:


> In love with my new tricolor jumping boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622191



Those are amazing!


----------



## danny123

sbelle said:


> I am having a love affair with ostrich these days -- rouge vif compact bearn and compact azap.  The bearn is from the Fall and used a bit, so may appear darker, the azap is new.  I had never seen a leather-lined compact azap, so couldn't resist.
> 
> The color on my monitor appears a bit pinker than irl.


Absolutely love this! I adore the look of ostrich leather


----------



## Txoceangirl

kimmie34 said:


> I had to take her home with me.


You absolutely had to!  It would have been a crime to leave that yummy pink beauty behind. Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

sbelle said:


> Toasting my new bag with a dear tpf friend


She is so elegant and gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## tabbi001

kimmie34 said:


> I had to take her home with me.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Monique1004 said:


> I got this pretty twilly with help of another TPFer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623434


I have the same twillies!! Love the color and pattern so much.


----------



## Livia1

Got some Mosaique au 24 platinum tea cups. I swear, my tea tastes even better [emoji23]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Livia1 said:


> Got some Mosaique au 24 platinum tea cups. I swear, my tea tastes even better [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3624895


I believe you.





When I visited Seoul last year with my family, we went to the cafe in H boutique. Their food was really yummy beyond my expectations.


----------



## Livia1

luzdetaiwan said:


> I believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I visited Seoul last year with my family, we went to the cafe in H boutique. Their food was really yummy beyond my expectations.




  Everything looks delicious! I'd like to scoop up that clotted cream


----------



## Melbee

Figured I better get this while I still could!


----------



## Melbee

kimmie34 said:


> I had to take her home with me.


Wow. This is beautiful beyond words. Congratulations


----------



## kimmie34

luzdetaiwan said:


> I believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I visited Seoul last year with my family, we went to the cafe in H boutique. Their food was really yummy beyond my expectations.



I'm going to Seoul this week and is the cafe inside the Hermes in shinsa? I would love to go visit!


----------



## Hautedistrict

Melbee said:


> Figured I better get this while I still could!



[emoji7] in love, so young yet classy, Congrats dear.


----------



## kimmie34

Txoceangirl said:


> You absolutely had to!  It would have been a crime to leave that yummy pink beauty behind. Congrats!





tabbi001 said:


>



Thank you!! I have been waiting for c24 in epsom but I had to take this c18 pink! I never had swift leather so I'm nervous to wear it!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

kimmie34 said:


> I'm going to Seoul this week and is the cafe inside the Hermes in shinsa? I would love to go visit!


Hi Kimmie34, 
Yes. It is in the B1 floor in Dosan Park in Sinsa-Dong, the flagship store in South Korea. This link " https://g.co/kgs/He9AMv " is the location info. on google map. 
Have a nice trip.


----------



## Melbee

aishaaa89 said:


> [emoji7] in love, so young yet classy, Congrats dear.


Thank you!  Can't wait to wear it!!


----------



## Melbee

suziez said:


> love, love, love this.  modeling picture please


Please excuse the no makeup!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Livia1 said:


> Got some Mosaique au 24 platinum tea cups. I swear, my tea tastes even better [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3624895



Of course it does [emoji6] Great photo


----------



## Livia1

Susie Tunes said:


> Of course it does [emoji6] Great photo



Thank you


----------



## Hermezzy

sbelle said:


> I am having a love affair with ostrich these days -- rouge vif compact bearn and compact azap.  The bearn is from the Fall and used a bit, so may appear darker, the azap is new.  I had never seen a leather-lined compact azap, so couldn't resist.
> 
> The color on my monitor appears a bit pinker than irl.


Absolutely gorgeous pieces....


----------



## Hermezzy

kimmie34 said:


> I had to take her home with me.


Unbelievably beautiful...makes time stand still it is so stunning...


----------



## Hermezzy

Livia1 said:


> Got some Mosaique au 24 platinum tea cups. I swear, my tea tastes even better [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3624895


Absolutely love this picture...makes me wish I was there...


----------



## Hermezzy

luzdetaiwan said:


> I believe you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I visited Seoul last year with my family, we went to the cafe in H boutique. Their food was really yummy beyond my expectations.


I think I just got hungry....feed me?  Please? LOL


----------



## Hermezzy

Melbee said:


> Please excuse the no makeup!


Stunning scarf, expertly worn, and a perfect complement to you, my dear! I love the style and the colorway just can't be beat.  Congrats!!


----------



## Livia1

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely love this picture...makes me wish I was there...



Thank you so much!


----------



## Love_Couture

A relatively small purchase. [emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

A savana tee. A pm Rodeo. And my pink fever keeps coming. Sorry for the bad lighting. Will take more pictures in the day time. 






Introducing my new Lindy 26 in RA [emoji259]  Thanks for letting me share! [emoji178][emoji177]


----------



## ShoooSh

Black Birkin 30 - Epsom with SH


----------



## haute okole

Love your Lindy!  I was offered a Pink Ostrich Lindy, 2 Birkins 35 and 4 Birkins 30.  I advised my beloved SA that I wanted either Clemence or Togo.  I chose the Grey/Agate Verso Birkin 35.  I also bought a swim suit cover up.


----------



## Love_Couture

Dress it up with Brides de Gala twilly.  [emoji177] The pink is so beautiful. I'm very delighted!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Thursday. [emoji178]


----------



## moonstone

Savana Dance CSGM


----------



## renet

Love_Couture said:


> Dress it up with Brides de Gala twilly.  [emoji177] The pink is so beautiful. I'm very delighted!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Thursday. [emoji178]
> View attachment 3628374



Lovely pink! So sweet and brightens up anyone's day! Enjoy a good bag and a bright one! [emoji41][emoji7]


----------



## mishelbe

Hermes Nude  sandals


----------



## obsessedwhermes

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3628507
> 
> View attachment 3628508
> 
> Savana Dance CSGM



Love this color coordination!!


----------



## littleming

Love_Couture said:


> Dress it up with Brides de Gala twilly.  [emoji177] The pink is so beautiful. I'm very delighted!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Thursday. [emoji178]
> View attachment 3628374



Gorgeous!!! Such a happy colour! [emoji4]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Love_Couture said:


> A savana tee. A pm Rodeo. And my pink fever keeps coming. Sorry for the bad lighting. Will take more pictures in the day time.
> 
> View attachment 3627758
> 
> View attachment 3627759
> 
> 
> Introducing my new Lindy 26 in RA [emoji259]  Thanks for letting me share! [emoji178][emoji177]





Love_Couture said:


> Dress it up with Brides de Gala twilly.  [emoji177] The pink is so beautiful. I'm very delighted!  Thanks for letting me share. Happy Thursday. [emoji178]
> View attachment 3628374



Lovely pink haul! Looks like you bought a total coordinated outfit! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sbelle said:


> Toasting my new bag with a dear tpf friend


OMG obsessed!!!!!!!!!!! love it!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

A belt! ❤


----------



## Notorious Pink

Love_Couture said:


> A savana tee. A pm Rodeo. And my pink fever keeps coming. Sorry for the bad lighting. Will take more pictures in the day time.
> 
> View attachment 3627758
> 
> View attachment 3627759
> 
> 
> Introducing my new Lindy 26 in RA [emoji259]  Thanks for letting me share! [emoji178][emoji177]



Love it all! Especially the shirt! [emoji177][emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cavalcadour Maxi Twilly Cut [emoji177]
Love these colors!


----------



## Nahreen

BBC said:


> Cavalcadour Maxi Twilly Cut [emoji177]
> Love these colors!
> 
> View attachment 3628705
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628706
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628707
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628708



It is lovely.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My very first CDC!


----------



## Serva1

BBC said:


> Cavalcadour Maxi Twilly Cut [emoji177]
> Love these colors!
> 
> View attachment 3628705
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628706
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628707
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628708



Have to confess I've not been a fan of the new MT cut, but seeing these pics and loving the Cavalcadour design I'm converted! Thank you for all the inspiring pics [emoji7].


----------



## Notorious Pink

Serva1 said:


> Have to confess I've not been a fan of the new MT cut, but seeing these pics and loving the Cavalcadour design I'm converted! Thank you for all the inspiring pics [emoji7].



Serva, I really loved the length and utility of the original MTs but never liked any of the designs (except Brazil). What they have done with the MTCs is really amazing - very pretty designs with complementary tie prints on the reverse. Very very wearable size, length without bulk, just so easy. I wore 90s daily for over ten years and I just got tired of that size, so this is a nice option without having to go large.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Serva, I really loved the length and utility of the original MTs but never liked any of the designs (except Brazil). What they have done with the MTCs is really amazing - very pretty designs with complementary tie prints on the reverse. Very very wearable size, length without bulk, just so easy. I wore 90s daily for over ten years and I just got tired of that size, so this is a nice option without having to go large.



This. BBC, I love the length, design and size of your MT! Have given up wearing 90cm silks but this look is totally wearable for me. 

Thanks for the gorgeous pics! [emoji173]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LovingTheOrange said:


> My very first CDC!



Congrats on your first CDC, LovingTheOrange! The first of many in your future as they are positively addicting. Down the slippery orange slope you may go! The white CDC is so versatile, am sure that you will wear it often.


----------



## Mrs.Z

We've been together for 24 hours now and she still gives me heart palpitations! Introducing Miss Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom!


----------



## Alexa67

Mrs.Z said:


> We've been together for 24 hours now and she still gives me heart palpitations! Introducing Miss Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom!
> View attachment 3629135


Super duper fantastic bag. I'm sure you will love her each day a bit more 
Congrats and enjoy


----------



## westcoastgal

LovingTheOrange said:


> My very first CDC!


Great look!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> My very first CDC!





Mrs.Z said:


> We've been together for 24 hours now and she still gives me heart palpitations! Introducing Miss Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom!
> View attachment 3629135



Are these the same color? Ive never seen Rose Jaipur IRL but I thought LTOs bag was Jaipur - they look so similar in the pics! And both similar to Bougainvillea. Right?


----------



## ehy12

Mrs.Z said:


> We've been together for 24 hours now and she still gives me heart palpitations! Introducing Miss Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom!
> View attachment 3629135


This is a stunning bag!!!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

BBC said:


> Are these the same color? Ive never seen Rose Jaipur IRL but I thought LTOs bag was Jaipur - they look so similar in the pics! And both similar to Bougainvillea. Right?


Mine is rose Jaipur! I think it was the lighting. The bag changes color quite often, so it's hard to capture its true color


----------



## renet

Mrs.Z said:


> We've been together for 24 hours now and she still gives me heart palpitations! Introducing Miss Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom!
> View attachment 3629135



Congratulations, Mrs. Z! This is too beautiful! My H bags still give me the same feeling after so long I'm with them. [emoji23][emoji38] Love them every minute. [emoji4]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Mrs.Z said:


> We've been together for 24 hours now and she still gives me heart palpitations! Introducing Miss Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom!
> View attachment 3629135



Beautiful bag!! Bet you can't stop looking at her all the time!


----------



## doc1986

Gris Mouette Kelly 32 Retourne in Togo leather!


----------



## yui0610

b30 rouge grenat


----------



## Livia1

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3630290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 rouge grenat



Gorgeous! Love Rouge Grenat.


----------



## azukitea

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3630290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 rouge grenat


hot colour for a b
; i m looking for a lindy in this colour


----------



## Hermezzy

Love_Couture said:


> A savana tee. A pm Rodeo. And my pink fever keeps coming. Sorry for the bad lighting. Will take more pictures in the day time.
> 
> View attachment 3627758
> 
> View attachment 3627759
> 
> 
> Introducing my new Lindy 26 in RA [emoji259]  Thanks for letting me share! [emoji178][emoji177]


Stunning, beautiful, engaging purchases...congrats!!


----------



## Hermezzy

moonstone said:


> View attachment 3628507
> 
> View attachment 3628508
> 
> Savana Dance CSGM


Very, very beautiful..and so elegantly worn! You look fantastic!


----------



## Hermezzy

mishelbe said:


> Hermes Nude  sandals


I adore both of these!  So happy H came out w/this style...


----------



## Hermezzy

LovingTheOrange said:


> My very first CDC!


Gorgeous- the flowers and the kelly are also visual wonders!


----------



## Hermezzy

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3630290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 rouge grenat


One of my favorite H reds....so rich, deep, and warm...


----------



## BirkinLover77

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3630290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 rouge grenat


Stunning! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

doc1986 said:


> Gris Mouette Kelly 32 Retourne in Togo leather!


Amazing! Have a blessed day


----------



## yui0610

azukitea said:


> hot colour for a b
> ; i m looking for a lindy in this colour



The plan was to get the rouge H but thE SA offer me this instead and I am absolutely in love. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## mrs.posh

yui0610 said:


> View attachment 3630290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b30 rouge grenat


She's a beauty! Enjoy her


----------



## yui0610

Hermezzy said:


> One of my favorite H reds....so rich, deep, and warm...



Thank you very much. I love her too. Can't wait to take her out [emoji1]


----------



## Monique1004

Finally got my own pair of jelly sandals!


----------



## LDDChanel

Monique1004 said:


> Finally got my own pair of jelly sandals!
> 
> View attachment 3630615



Love these! They're gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## LDDChanel

kimmie34 said:


> I had to take her home with me.



Omg she's gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## LDDChanel

lovelylady812 said:


> 20 mins ago!!!



Congrats! It's a beauty!


----------



## Ladybaga

Mrs.Z said:


> We've been together for 24 hours now and she still gives me heart palpitations! Introducing Miss Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom!
> View attachment 3629135


Congratulations! We are twins!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Monique1004 said:


> Finally got my own pair of jelly sandals!
> 
> View attachment 3630615



I just realized today how highly coveted r these Jelly sandals! [emoji33]


----------



## snowbuns

A twilly for my gris mouette, primarily. I wanted something with pale pink in it, as all the twillies in my current collection are very bright. 
Balade en berline 












Here she is on my rose jaipur in reverse


----------



## kathydep

snowbuns said:


> A twilly for my gris mouette, primarily. I wanted something with pale pink in it, as all the twillies in my current collection are very bright.
> Balade en berline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is on my rose jaipur in reverse



To me, the bunny nail stole the show!


----------



## jenniePham

the is my new B


----------



## Mrs.Z

snowbuns said:


> A twilly for my gris mouette, primarily. I wanted something with pale pink in it, as all the twillies in my current collection are very bright.
> Balade en berline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is on my rose jaipur in reverse



Perfect Twilly! Gorgeous and I love your bunny nails!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

kathydep said:


> To me, the bunny nail stole the show!



Love your twillies and of course the birkins!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rhl2987

My latest bag, which will soon have some twillies to match. My first B35 in blue nuit!! I already adore her


----------



## azukitea

recent purchases


----------



## calflu

Rose azalee Berline and blue zephyr Kelly wallet!


----------



## rk4265

calflu said:


> View attachment 3631861
> 
> 
> 
> Rose azalee Berline and blue zephyr Kelly wallet!


Lovely! Dying to see more in blue zephyr


----------



## xxminnxx

I got this GP30 in Rouge Tomate for my birthday last month.


----------



## danny123

calflu said:


> View attachment 3631861
> 
> 
> 
> Rose azalee Berline and blue zephyr Kelly wallet!


Beautiful
Love blue zephyr!! What a lovely colour


----------



## Melbee

calflu said:


> View attachment 3631861
> 
> 
> 
> Rose azalee Berline and blue zephyr Kelly wallet!


Blue zephyr is just gorgeous!


----------



## Hautedistrict

xxminnxx said:


> I got this GP30 in Rouge Tomate for my birthday last month.



I love this bag[emoji7] congrats and happy belated birthday.


----------



## caixinbaobao

New shoe got from Macau


----------



## HPassion

So cute, do you mind sharing the price? They haven't showed up in the US.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

caixinbaobao said:


> New shoe got from Macau



This is so adorable!!


----------



## LDDChanel

azukitea said:


> recent purchases
> 
> View attachment 3631254



Such a gorgeous collection!


----------



## azukitea

LDDChanel said:


> Such a gorgeous collection!


thank you!


----------



## Hermezzy

snowbuns said:


> A twilly for my gris mouette, primarily. I wanted something with pale pink in it, as all the twillies in my current collection are very bright.
> Balade en berline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is on my rose jaipur in reverse


Exquisite pairings...really, truly just gorgeous!


----------



## Hermezzy

calflu said:


> View attachment 3631861
> 
> 
> 
> Rose azalee Berline and blue zephyr Kelly wallet!


Stunning...that blue zephyr KW is especially wonderful..I just adore that color


----------



## snowbuns

kathydep said:


> To me, the bunny nail stole the show!





Mrs.Z said:


> Perfect Twilly! Gorgeous and I love your bunny nails!!



Haha thank you! Bunny has a totoro to keep him company too


----------



## mishelbe

Thank you Nui, prepster, LDDChanel, Hermezzy, Hermes Nuttynut, Onthego, westcoastgal, hclubfan, xiangxiang0731, VigeeLeBrun, periogirl28, lulilu, cafecreme15, renet, NikkisABadGirl and obsessedwherme for liking my post!  I hardly post but was so happy to have received the Nude Sandals in black and orange.  My SA is phenomenal as she was able to locate 4 pairs of the Nude sandals (NJ, TX and CA).  I originally ordered the size 38 in black and orange.  Was so sad as it did not fit comfortably.  I was willing to keep the 38s as I knew that these were so hard to find.  Relayed this to my SA and she was able to locate the black and orange in size 39 at the SF store!  I did keep the 38s for my sister and she was beyond excited!  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## caixinbaobao

HPassion said:


> So cute, do you mind sharing the price? They haven't showed up in the US.


Hi Dear not sure if you ask price for my post or others but it's MOP9400 about 1175 US


----------



## ehmashoes

Bought my first piece from Hermes! Epsom Bastia in gold!


----------



## Shiva2009

calflu said:


> View attachment 3631861
> 
> 
> 
> Rose azalee Berline and blue zephyr Kelly wallet!


Very nice berline. Infact I have asked my SA to find me one . How do you like it? Is it too pinky! I can not wait to getvone


----------



## xxminnxx

ehmashoes said:


> Bought my first piece from Hermes! Epsom Bastia in gold!



I got the exact same one too recently! love it so much and I've been using it everyday.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My first SO!


----------



## riquita

Mrs.Z said:


> We've been together for 24 hours now and she still gives me heart palpitations! Introducing Miss Kelly Sellier 32 Rouge Casaque Epsom!
> View attachment 3629135



This is beautiful Mrs. Z! My heart skipped a beat when I saw this picture of your Kelly. It's perfect.


----------



## bagalogist

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first SO!


exquisite! Congratulations on your first SO? Mind sharing the specs?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

bagalogist said:


> exquisite! Congratulations on your first SO? Mind sharing the specs?


B30 with chevre blue sapphire exterior and blue hydra contrast with ghw!


----------



## liz_

Here it is im so excited my Black Kelly size 28 with PHW


----------



## ayc

liz_ said:


> Here it is im so excited my Black Kelly size 28 with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634697


congrats!! we are bag twins!


----------



## renet

liz_ said:


> Here it is im so excited my Black Kelly size 28 with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634697



Congrats, Liz! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LovingTheOrange

liz_ said:


> Here it is im so excited my Black Kelly size 28 with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634697


What a classic bag!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

liz_ said:


> Here it is im so excited my Black Kelly size 28 with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634697



Congrats!!! Classic bag!


----------



## liz_

ayc said:


> congrats!! we are bag twins!



Thank you. 
I always wanted a twin! [emoji12]


----------



## liz_

renet said:


> Congrats, Liz! [emoji7][emoji7]





LovingTheOrange said:


> What a classic bag!





obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats!!! Classic bag!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## labellavita27

liz_ said:


> Here it is im so excited my Black Kelly size 28 with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634697



Congrats!


----------



## liz_

labellavita27 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you [emoji4] 
Have you taken your Kelly out yet?


----------



## calflu

Shiva2009 said:


> Very nice berline. Infact I have asked my SA to find me one . How do you like it? Is it too pinky! I can not wait to getvone



I love it very much!
Berline is very light comparing to my Lindy 30 and Pico 22! And cross body with a decent capacity! 

I was in store originally for Lindy 26 for rose azalee when my SA first emailed! She found out right before I walked into store that a Berline just arrived in rose azalee as well. She showed me both and after contemplation I took Berline home!

There's one on US H.com a few days ago. If you are in US you may want to check it out!


----------



## labellavita27

liz_ said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> Have you taken your Kelly out yet?



Yes I have photos on my original reveal page. [emoji847]


----------



## liz_

labellavita27 said:


> Yes I have photos on my original reveal page. [emoji847]



I will check them out [emoji119]


----------



## Shiva2009

calflu said:


> I love it very much!
> Berline is very light comparing to my Lindy 30 and Pico 22! And cross body with a decent capacity!
> 
> I was in store originally for Lindy 26 for rose azalee when my SA first emailed! She found out right before I walked into store that a Berline just arrived in rose azalee as well. She showed me both and after contemplation I took Berline home!
> 
> There's one on US H.com a few days ago. If you are in US you may want to check it out!


Thank you for reply! The one on H.com is gone but I just got a call from my SA informing me that she got one for me! Yay, very excited . I have to wait to make it to store ..... will keep you updated- I am a pink lover and I think I should love it


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Recently bought the GHW a few weeks ago. Such a fan that I decided to get the SHW today.

I've noticed that the "whiteness" of the ombré color (including the rings) tend to yellow with time so I purposely picked out less rings on the SHW (I think the aging "yellowness" looks better with GHW, hence more rings on the GHW).

Thanks for letting me share. Happy Thursday!


----------



## krawford

Included this in the Jige thread as well.  It feels so good in my hands.


----------



## s2861301

My new mini Kelly in bleu de melte. 
Thanks for letting me share here.


----------



## Susie Tunes

s2861301 said:


> My new mini Kelly in bleu de melte.
> Thanks for letting me share here.
> View attachment 3635535



Gorgeous - congratulations [emoji7]


----------



## s2861301

Susie Tunes said:


> Gorgeous - congratulations [emoji7]



Thanks a lot!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

SpicyTuna13 said:


> View attachment 3635496
> View attachment 3635497
> 
> 
> Recently bought the GHW a few weeks ago. Such a fan that I decided to get the SHW today.
> 
> I've noticed that the "whiteness" of the ombré color (including the rings) tend to yellow with time so I purposely picked out less rings on the SHW (I think the aging "yellowness" looks better with GHW, hence more rings on the GHW).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Happy Thursday!



Lovely choices!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

krawford said:


> View attachment 3635522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Included this in the Jige thread as well.  It feels so good in my hands.



Is this the new cuirve in swift? Looks gorgeous!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

s2861301 said:


> My new mini Kelly in bleu de melte.
> Thanks for letting me share here.
> View attachment 3635535



[emoji7][emoji7]beautiful piece!!


----------



## krawford

obsessedwhermes said:


> Is this the new cuirve in swift? Looks gorgeous!


No, it is Gold


----------



## lanit

ja43ja (josh) said:


> bolide 27 in blue zanzibar
> View attachment 3635666


Oh my, love the mini bolide in this color! Congrats!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

krawford said:


> No, it is Gold



Oh, congrats on getting the classic colour!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ja43ja (josh) said:


> bolide 27 in blue zanzibar
> View attachment 3635666



So cute! Matches perfectly with that rodeo!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

obsessedwhermes said:


> Lovely choices!



Thank you!


----------



## Melbee

ja43ja (josh) said:


> bolide 27 in blue zanzibar
> View attachment 3635666


Stunning!  Enjoy!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My special order in blue sapphire and blue hydra


----------



## liz_

Got a pair of Nude sandals So happy to find a pair


----------



## bfly

Just got ombre lizzie CDC in phw.


----------



## bfly

liz_ said:


> Got a pair of Nude sandals So happy to find a pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635827


Is this the jelly one?


----------



## liz_

bfly said:


> Is this the jelly one?



Yes


----------



## Love_Couture

liz_ said:


> Thank you.
> I always wanted a twin! [emoji12]



We are bag triplets?! [emoji23]
Congratulations to you newly H addition. [emoji173]️


----------



## rachi_fan

Kelly buckle mule for work! Soooo comfy [emoji106]
Please excuse my veiny feet[emoji28]


----------



## lovelyhongbao

My long waited beauty blue iris in 30. 

Also got the Ano bracelet and scarf


----------



## Hat Trick

lovelyhongbao said:


> My long waited beauty blue iris in 30.
> 
> Also got the Ano bracelet and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3636131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636134



  Blue iris, my favourite.  Love the ano and scarf as well!


----------



## LovetheLux

lovelyhongbao said:


> My long waited beauty blue iris in 30.
> 
> Also got the Ano bracelet and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3636131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636134


Gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## Kkho

lovelyhongbao said:


> My long waited beauty blue iris in 30.
> 
> Also got the Ano bracelet and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3636131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636134



Bag twins! Love my blue iris. Congrats and enjoy her in good health.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> My special order in blue sapphire and blue hydra



Beautiful blues!! [emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

lovelyhongbao said:


> My long waited beauty blue iris in 30.
> 
> Also got the Ano bracelet and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3636131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636134



Very lovely bag!


----------



## Giuliana

LovingTheOrange said:


> My special order in blue sapphire and blue hydra



Gorgeous bag! I think I saw a pic you posted in another thread, but the color looked darker. This lighting really brings out the two blues!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Giuliana said:


> Gorgeous bag! I think I saw a pic you posted in another thread, but the color looked darker. This lighting really brings out the two blues!


That photo was sent by my SA the moment it arrived, so it was in darker lighting. I couldn't contain my excitement and had to share with fellow H aficionados ASAP haha. I love how it looks in the sun- not dark at all!


----------



## iaiki.com

Bought it last week[emoji173]️ cashmere needs extra care... [emoji849][emoji24]
so next time I will back to the silk's...


----------



## leuleu

iaiki.com said:


> Bought it last week[emoji173]️ cashmere needs extra care... [emoji849][emoji24]
> so next time I will back to the silk's...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636600


What happened ?


----------



## Pinayfrench

Purchased 2 weeks ago.

CDC in croc (rouge vif)
Lisboa in tan


----------



## Luv n bags

Pinayfrench said:


> View attachment 3636771
> View attachment 3636772
> 
> 
> Purchased 2 weeks ago.
> 
> CDC in croc (rouge vif)
> Lisboa in tan



Love the CDC!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

iaiki.com said:


> Bought it last week[emoji173]️ cashmere needs extra care... [emoji849][emoji24]
> so next time I will back to the silk's...
> View attachment 3636600



Love your Savana Dance in CW 05, perfection!! Major congrats, *iaiki*.


----------



## CClovesbags

The little joy of H


----------



## bfly

liz_ said:


> Yes


I don't have Hermes shoes or sandals if I want to buy first which one you recommend Oran sandals or this one? TIA


----------



## liz_

bfly said:


> I don't have Hermes shoes or sandals if I want to buy first which one you recommend Oran sandals or this one? TIA



This is my first pair of H and I just love them i think for the price it's a great pair to start with. I like the Oran also and plan on getting a pair and I want these nude sandals in leather also the list never ends [emoji23]


----------



## iaiki.com

leuleu said:


> What happened ?




Just put on a morning and soon found it turns like this [emoji32]
But I did nothing to damage it... so I think I am not suitable to using cashmere' [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

iaiki.com said:


> Just put on a morning and soon found it turns like this [emoji32]
> But I did nothing to damage it...
> 
> View attachment 3637113



Exchange it post haste! Good luck because it is a beauty!!!!


----------



## iaiki.com

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Exchange it post haste! Good luck because it is a beauty!!!!



Thanks [emoji294]️


----------



## MYH

Melbee said:


> Sorry the colors came out a little weird in that photo. Here's a better one.



I just bought one too!! Great minds think alike. [emoji4]


----------



## bfly

liz_ said:


> This is my first pair of H and I just love them i think for the price it's a great pair to start with. I like the Oran also and plan on getting a pair and I want these nude sandals in leather also the list never ends [emoji23]



LOL, my wishlist is getting longer as well.


----------



## catsinthebag

I did a reveal thread but figured I would post here as well. My new-to-me Indigo Box Kelly 35 with rouge interior. I am so thrilled!


----------



## ehy12

Saturday morning H run!


----------



## ehy12

Cutest little rodeo...


----------



## Mrs.Z

The H fairy comes even on gray days ....Blue Electric Gator CDC


----------



## Melbee

Mrs.Z said:


> The H fairy comes even on gray days ....Blue Electric Gator CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638108


Gorgeous!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

iaiki.com said:


> Just put on a morning and soon found it turns like this [emoji32]
> But I did nothing to damage it... so I think I am not suitable to using cashmere' [emoji20][emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]
> 
> View attachment 3637113



Do you wear a ring with prongs?   That could be what made those.  Unless they were there when you purchased it.

BTW, it's stunning!!!


----------



## liz_

Mrs.Z said:


> The H fairy comes even on gray days ....Blue Electric Gator CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638108



This is such a stunning blue! Congrats wear it in good health [emoji4]


----------



## wannaprada

Purchased my third CDC the other day, a swift rouge tomate w/ghw, bringing my total to three. I love how the swift leather feels although I'm afraid of easily scratching it!


----------



## ka3na20

Just bought new twillies for my 35.


----------



## angelicskater16

My Rose Gold Plated Hinged bracelet.


----------



## rk4265

Managed to score this in rose azalea! My new mini


----------



## Luxzenith

This is what I got the first time I order on H.com.. very exciting for me, as I am based in ASEAN and had to figure out how to get the items to me from U.K. 




My first paddock boot charm! 




And a new horseshoe charm to add on to my growing collection! 




And my first H bag of 2017! Love this new blue zanzibar color lots!! 

Thanks for sharing my excitement and joy!


----------



## LovEmAll

lovelyhongbao said:


> My long waited beauty blue iris in 30.
> 
> Also got the Ano bracelet and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3636131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636134



Absolute dream bag....huge congrats dear [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Freckles1

New belt kit and new rose gold H bracelet! Thanks LA Hermes!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I have been trying to stay put on Ban Island but this belt (and Valentino sandal combo) killed me!
Spring has Sprung on Flava-Island =)
Lime/Etoupe 24mm beltkit


----------



## Freckles1

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been trying to stay put on Ban Island but this belt (and Valentino sandal combo) killed me!
> Spring has Sprung on Flava-Island =)
> Lime/Etoupe 24mm beltkit



H and Valentino will get you every time!


----------



## liz_

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been trying to stay put on Ban Island but this belt (and Valentino sandal combo) killed me!
> Spring has Sprung on Flava-Island =)
> Lime/Etoupe 24mm beltkit



Gorgeous, I found you on IG love your post and the Valentino's [emoji7]


----------



## MSO13

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been trying to stay put on Ban Island but this belt (and Valentino sandal combo) killed me!
> Spring has Sprung on Flava-Island =)
> Lime/Etoupe 24mm beltkit



This is so perfect for you! They should name the color IF


----------



## bfly

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been trying to stay put on Ban Island but this belt (and Valentino sandal combo) killed me!
> Spring has Sprung on Flava-Island =)
> Lime/Etoupe 24mm beltkit



Lovely lime. Enjoy IF.


----------



## Melbee

rk4265 said:


> Managed to score this in rose azalea! My new mini


I absolutely love this!  Congratulations


----------



## LDDChanel

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3640197
> 
> 
> This is what I got the first time I order on H.com.. very exciting for me, as I am based in ASEAN and had to figure out how to get the items to me from U.K.
> 
> View attachment 3640199
> 
> 
> My first paddock boot charm!
> 
> View attachment 3640201
> 
> 
> And a new horseshoe charm to add on to my growing collection!
> 
> View attachment 3640203
> 
> 
> And my first H bag of 2017! Love this new blue zanzibar color lots!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing my excitement and joy!



I love the color of your new GP! It's beautiful!


----------



## LDDChanel

rk4265 said:


> Managed to score this in rose azalea! My new mini



Gorgeous!


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been trying to stay put on Ban Island but this belt (and Valentino sandal combo) killed me!
> Spring has Sprung on Flava-Island =)
> Lime/Etoupe 24mm beltkit



Sooo YOU IF!!!! I actually thought of u when I saw that Lime belt kit


----------



## periogirl28

Sharing my recent purchase, I absolutely fell for it on sight. Caleche Curiosité charm, modelled by Barenia/ Potiron Halzan. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, I absolutely fell for it on sight. Caleche Curiosité charm, modelled by Barenia/ Potiron Halzan. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3642090
> 
> View attachment 3642091



Oh mine! This is sooo super adorable!!! Is this something new??


----------



## periogirl28

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh mine! This is sooo super adorable!!! Is this something new??



Yes I believe it's new. I bought it as my souvenir of the Cadogan store opening last week. [emoji2]


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, I absolutely fell for it on sight. Caleche Curiosité charm, modelled by Barenia/ Potiron Halzan. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3642090
> 
> View attachment 3642091



What a fantastic little piece!


----------



## ehy12

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, I absolutely fell for it on sight. Caleche Curiosité charm, modelled by Barenia/ Potiron Halzan. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3642090
> 
> View attachment 3642091


Love it!!


----------



## azukitea

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh mine! This is sooo super adorable!!! Is this something new??


omg it is sooooooooooooooooo divine


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been trying to stay put on Ban Island but this belt (and Valentino sandal combo) killed me!
> Spring has Sprung on Flava-Island =)
> Lime/Etoupe 24mm beltkit



Obviously you couldnt pass...this is perfection!!!


----------



## danny123

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, I absolutely fell for it on sight. Caleche Curiosité charm, modelled by Barenia/ Potiron Halzan. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3642090
> 
> View attachment 3642091


Love the cute charm but your Barenia Halzan is GORGEUOS!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, I absolutely fell for it on sight. Caleche Curiosité charm, modelled by Barenia/ Potiron Halzan. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3642090
> 
> View attachment 3642091



The charm is adorable!!  It's wonderful on your gorgeous Halzan!!


----------



## periogirl28

danny123 said:


> Love the cute charm but your Barenia Halzan is GORGEUOS!!



Thanks very much!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The charm is adorable!!  It's wonderful on your gorgeous Halzan!!



Thank you!


----------



## mygoodies

Just small things I picked up from FSH and Sevres  
Loooove the KD in BLUE ZANZIBAR [emoji170][emoji170]
My new fave H Blue


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, I absolutely fell for it on sight. Caleche Curiosité charm, modelled by Barenia/ Potiron Halzan. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3642090
> 
> View attachment 3642091



I better NOT explore these charms [emoji28]
Super pretty on yr Halzan!!!!


----------



## eliwon

lovelyhongbao said:


> My long waited beauty blue iris in 30.
> 
> Also got the Ano bracelet and scarf
> 
> View attachment 3636131
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636134



Great goodies! Is this Ano in Silver Touareg still available in the shops? I love Touareg and managed to get a Kelly Cadena off the 'bay after stalking for months, but this bracelet is really special!


----------



## designerloves

Super small purchase, but I've been trying to find one for almost 2 years!


----------



## periogirl28

designerloves said:


> Super small purchase, but I've been trying to find one for almost 2 years!
> 
> View attachment 3642771



Wow 2 years! I was just shown one by the silk SA a few days ago. Congrats, it's a very cool and versatile piece!


----------



## Dphil23

My first Hermes purchase  and I couldn't be any happier with it.

PS - it looks black but it's dark blue


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, I absolutely fell for it on sight. Caleche Curiosité charm, modelled by Barenia/ Potiron Halzan. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3642090
> 
> View attachment 3642091


I've never seen this charm. So cute.  Probably could be worn as a pendant ?


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> I've never seen this charm. So cute.  Probably could be worn as a pendant ?



Thanks, yes definitely possible as a pendant.


----------



## eviliss

liz_ said:


> Got a pair of Nude sandals So happy to find a pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635827



Hi Liz, I love your sandals! May I know how does the sizing runs? Are they the same as other Hermes sandals? Thanks!


----------



## Nui

Twillys. From left to right: 
-Sangles en Ziczac in naturel/vert/rose
-Under the Waves in mauve/marine/jaune
-Under the Waves in vert d'eau/jaune soufre/rose




Tarmac passport holder epsom leather in Lime




24 mm. Reversible belts in:
-Blanc/Etoupe with Eileen 24 buckle
-Black/Gold with Mors buckle




Loafers (sorry I can't remember it's name)

View attachment 3643157


And last but not least. This one is very special for me since this is the very first item of H that my dear BF buy for me[emoji8] May I introduce Rodeo horse charm in Jaune d'or/ bleu agate/brique!





Group photo!





Thank you for letting me share


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Nui said:


> View attachment 3643139
> 
> 
> Twillys. From left to right:
> -Sangles en Ziczac in naturel/vert/rose
> -Under the Waves in mauve/marine/jaune
> -Under the Waves in vert d'eau/jaune soufre/rose
> 
> View attachment 3643143
> 
> 
> Tarmac passport holder epsom leather in Lime
> 
> View attachment 3643152
> 
> 
> 24 mm. Reversible belts in:
> -Blanc/Etoupe with Eileen 24 buckle
> -Black/Gold with Mors buckle
> 
> View attachment 3643153
> 
> 
> Loafers (sorry I can't remember it's name)
> 
> View attachment 3643157
> 
> 
> And last but not least. This one is very special for me since this is the very first item of H that my dear BF buy for me[emoji8] May I introduce Rodeo horse charm in Jaune d'or/ bleu agate/brique!
> 
> View attachment 3643155
> 
> 
> 
> Group photo!
> 
> View attachment 3643156
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share



Superb haul!!! Love the shoes and rodeo!


----------



## suziez

Dphil23 said:


> My first Hermes purchase  and I couldn't be any happier with it.
> 
> PS - it looks black but it's dark blue
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642834


Beautiful, welcome to the orange world...


----------



## kathydep

Dphil23 said:


> My first Hermes purchase  and I couldn't be any happier with it.
> 
> PS - it looks black but it's dark blue
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642834


 
Blue indigo?

Congrats!


----------



## LovetheLux

Dphil23 said:


> My first Hermes purchase  and I couldn't be any happier with it.
> 
> PS - it looks black but it's dark blue
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642834


Congratulations!


----------



## LovetheLux

Nui said:


> View attachment 3643139
> 
> 
> Twillys. From left to right:
> -Sangles en Ziczac in naturel/vert/rose
> -Under the Waves in mauve/marine/jaune
> -Under the Waves in vert d'eau/jaune soufre/rose
> 
> View attachment 3643143
> 
> 
> Tarmac passport holder epsom leather in Lime
> 
> View attachment 3643152
> 
> 
> 24 mm. Reversible belts in:
> -Blanc/Etoupe with Eileen 24 buckle
> -Black/Gold with Mors buckle
> 
> View attachment 3643153
> 
> 
> Loafers (sorry I can't remember it's name)
> 
> View attachment 3643157
> 
> 
> And last but not least. This one is very special for me since this is the very first item of H that my dear BF buy for me[emoji8] May I introduce Rodeo horse charm in Jaune d'or/ bleu agate/brique!
> 
> View attachment 3643155
> 
> 
> 
> Group photo!
> 
> View attachment 3643156
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share


Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Candicetran

Hi! Just wanted to share my new purchase , pre owned tosca and gray togo birkin 30 , 2012 special order.


----------



## designerloves

periogirl28 said:


> Wow 2 years! I was just shown one by the silk SA a few days ago. Congrats, it's a very cool and versatile piece!



Thank you! I think I kept getting unlucky, my store never really had stock, this was the only one they had and multiple SA thought they didn't have it in the store


----------



## periogirl28

designerloves said:


> Thank you! I think I kept getting unlucky, my store never really had stock, this was the only one they had and multiple SA thought they didn't have it in the store


I am glad they found one for you at last!


----------



## bagalogist

Candicetran said:


> View attachment 3643192
> View attachment 3643191
> 
> 
> Hi! Just wanted to share my new purchase , pre owned tosca and gray togo birkin 30 , 2012 special order.


Such a rare and gorgeous find! Congratulations!


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Sharing my recent purchase, I absolutely fell for it on sight. Caleche Curiosité charm, modelled by Barenia/ Potiron Halzan. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3642090
> 
> View attachment 3642091


Barenia halzan is dreamy. U got the best H collection periogirl


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Barenia halzan is dreamy. U got the best H collection periogirl


I thot that was you? Your bags are FABULOUS!


----------



## Candicetran

bagalogist said:


> Such a rare and gorgeous find! Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Hi! my mom's special order b30 epsom along with my b30 blue Zanzibar clemence


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Another picture of my blue Zanzibar b30


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Another angle she changes colors in different lightings


----------



## obsessedwhermes

danceandsing4ev said:


> Hi! my mom's special order b30 epsom along with my b30 blue Zanzibar clemence





danceandsing4ev said:


> Another picture of my blue Zanzibar b30





danceandsing4ev said:


> Another angle she changes colors in different lightings



A family of H lovers! With beautiful bags to boot! Congrats the bags are gorgeous!!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

obsessedwhermes said:


> A family of H lovers! With beautiful bags to boot! Congrats the bags are gorgeous!!


Thank you for the kind words  my mom pushed me into the slippery h slope!


----------



## Kyokei

For so long I had wanted a CDC, but none of them seemed to really "work" for me. I eventually bought a silver CDC that I love, but still continued to look for a leather/exotic one as well.... and finally, I found one that I liked. It is a very risky color for me, as I mainly wear black and neutrals and avoid brights.... but I thought it would add a nice pop to my outfits, and was such a happy color for spring/summer.

So here it is! My new CDC in jaune d'or, and a lizard ring I saw and just had to get as well.

There was a beautiful lizard CDC as well but sadly wasn't my size.


----------



## mygoodies

danceandsing4ev said:


> Another angle she changes colors in different lightings



LOOOOVE this Blue soooo much!!! Enjoy your Blue BEAUTYYYY!!


----------



## mygoodies

Kyokei said:


> For so long I had wanted a CDC, but none of them seemed to really "work" for me. I eventually bought a silver CDC that I love, but still continued to look for a leather/exotic one as well.... and finally, I found one that I liked. It is a very risky color for me, as I mainly wear black and neutrals and avoid brights.... but I thought it would add a nice pop to my outfits, and was such a happy color for spring/summer.
> 
> So here it is! My new CDC in jaune d'or, and a lizard ring I saw and just had to get as well.
> 
> There was a beautiful lizard CDC as well but sadly wasn't my size.



That color looks GORGY on your Black outfit dear!!! 
I'm intrigued by that lizard ring! Is that H as well? Never seen a lizard ring before?


----------



## Kyokei

mygoodies said:


> That color looks GORGY on your Black outfit dear!!!
> I'm intrigued by that lizard ring! Is that H as well? Never seen a lizard ring before?



Thank you!! It is definitely a risk, but I can always get another safer color some other time. I really surprised myself by enjoying the Jaune D'or and a CDC is perfect for a pop color.

Yes! The lizard ring is also H. My store just got them in last week and they had three types: the one I got in black and natural, and a longer oval natural one.


----------



## suziez

danceandsing4ev said:


> Another angle she changes colors in different lightings


Love it  This new blue is one of the most beautiful blues Hermes makes.  Is it easy to wear with your wardrobe?


----------



## Notorious Pink

danceandsing4ev said:


> Another picture of my blue Zanzibar b30



Fabulous! BZ is my new favorite blue! [emoji170][emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## hclubfan

Kyokei said:


> For so long I had wanted a CDC, but none of them seemed to really "work" for me. I eventually bought a silver CDC that I love, but still continued to look for a leather/exotic one as well.... and finally, I found one that I liked. It is a very risky color for me, as I mainly wear black and neutrals and avoid brights.... but I thought it would add a nice pop to my outfits, and was such a happy color for spring/summer.
> 
> So here it is! My new CDC in jaune d'or, and a lizard ring I saw and just had to get as well.
> 
> There was a beautiful lizard CDC as well but sadly wasn't my size.


Fabulous choices Kyokei....you have amazing taste!


----------



## catsinthebag

Kyokei said:


> For so long I had wanted a CDC, but none of them seemed to really "work" for me. I eventually bought a silver CDC that I love, but still continued to look for a leather/exotic one as well.... and finally, I found one that I liked. It is a very risky color for me, as I mainly wear black and neutrals and avoid brights.... but I thought it would add a nice pop to my outfits, and was such a happy color for spring/summer.
> 
> So here it is! My new CDC in jaune d'or, and a lizard ring I saw and just had to get as well.
> 
> There was a beautiful lizard CDC as well but sadly wasn't my size.



I love everything in this photo. And that ring is so cool!


----------



## juzluvpink

Spent a bomb today!


I actually bought 4 item but the last requires transfer between store so I can only pick up later

1) Ex-Libris Stole in Bleu Noir


Qn: should I keep this lovely color or exchange to the all classic black?

2) Cashmere 140 in Sangles en Zig (Rose Nacre/Bleu/Brique)


Had a hard time deciding between this and the other CW in marine/rouge/Gris. Eventually I picked this because of Bleu Noir Stole.

3) Oran in white


I realised recently I have been buying white shoes. From Birkenstock to Adidas Stan Smith/Super Star. I don't wear white and will likely wear this with jeans. Should I change to black?

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

danceandsing4ev said:


> Another angle she changes colors in different lightings


My mouth is watering looking at this pic omg is this blue exquisite!! I'm not even a blue lover.... well... now I AM! hahaha Congrats to you and your mom. Her So is gorgy as well!!!! Lucky ladies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kyokei said:


> For so long I had wanted a CDC, but none of them seemed to really "work" for me. I eventually bought a silver CDC that I love, but still continued to look for a leather/exotic one as well.... and finally, I found one that I liked. It is a very risky color for me, as I mainly wear black and neutrals and avoid brights.... but I thought it would add a nice pop to my outfits, and was such a happy color for spring/summer.
> 
> So here it is! My new CDC in jaune d'or, and a lizard ring I saw and just had to get as well.
> 
> There was a beautiful lizard CDC as well but sadly wasn't my size.


I think you chose very well for CDC color!!! Yellow is a fabulous pop and perfect all year round in that hue!
I also am dying to see more of that ring!!!! GORGEOUS!


----------



## corezone

For my mother's 70th birthday I bought her the Kara pendant in pop pink/curacao.  She loves it, thinks the colours are gorgeous, and wore it that day when we went out to eat.


----------



## mygoodies

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!! It is definitely a risk, but I can always get another safer color some other time. I really surprised myself by enjoying the Jaune D'or and a CDC is perfect for a pop color.
> 
> Yes! The lizard ring is also H. My store just got them in last week and they had three types: the one I got in black and natural, and a longer oval natural one.



Oh wow H is being very edgy lately! Love that ring! Do u mind sharing the ref nr dear? I'll ask my SA if she's expecting it anytime soon. 
Is it Silver or Metal? TIA!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

mygoodies said:


> LOOOOVE this Blue soooo much!!! Enjoy your Blue BEAUTYYYY!!


Thank you


----------



## danceandsing4ev

suziez said:


> Love it  This new blue is one of the most beautiful blues Hermes makes.  Is it easy to wear with your wardrobe?


Thank you and surprisingly it is!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

BBC said:


> Fabulous! BZ is my new favorite blue! [emoji170][emoji7][emoji170]


Thank you!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Israeli_Flava said:


> My mouth is watering looking at this pic omg is this blue exquisite!! I'm not even a blue lover.... well... now I AM! hahaha Congrats to you and your mom. Her So is gorgy as well!!!! Lucky ladies!


Thank you!


----------



## Kyokei

hclubfan said:


> Fabulous choices Kyokei....you have amazing taste!



Thank you so much!!



catsinthebag said:


> I love everything in this photo. And that ring is so cool!



Thank you very much!



Israeli_Flava said:


> I think you chose very well for CDC color!!! Yellow is a fabulous pop and perfect all year round in that hue!
> I also am dying to see more of that ring!!!! GORGEOUS!



Thank you! I got a lot of mixed reactions on the color so it's nice to see that someone else thinks it was a good move. I think since I wear so many dark colors and mostly neutral bags, I will get CDCs in pop colors mostly. (I'm already planning more ) Really loving the yellow and it surprisingly goes with a lot of colors in my wardrobe.

I'll definitely take more pictures of the ring this weekend for the in action thread!



mygoodies said:


> Oh wow H is being very edgy lately! Love that ring! Do u mind sharing the ref nr dear? I'll ask my SA if she's expecting it anytime soon.
> Is it Silver or Metal? TIA!



H is being very edgy lately, especially with their puck rock and twist collection and the new mini dog bracelets. A lot of their shoes as well.

The reference number for the ring is H070675FP! And it is metal, the same type as on the clic clac or CDC


----------



## Melbee

Kyokei said:


> For so long I had wanted a CDC, but none of them seemed to really "work" for me. I eventually bought a silver CDC that I love, but still continued to look for a leather/exotic one as well.... and finally, I found one that I liked. It is a very risky color for me, as I mainly wear black and neutrals and avoid brights.... but I thought it would add a nice pop to my outfits, and was such a happy color for spring/summer.
> 
> So here it is! My new CDC in jaune d'or, and a lizard ring I saw and just had to get as well.
> 
> There was a beautiful lizard CDC as well but sadly wasn't my size.


This is one beautiful CDC!  Wow!!


----------



## Kyokei

Melbee said:


> This is one beautiful CDC!  Wow!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kyokei said:


> I'll definitely take more pictures of the ring this weekend for the in action thread!
> 
> 
> 
> H is being very edgy lately, especially with their puck rock and twist collection and the new mini dog bracelets. A lot of their shoes as well.
> 
> The reference number for the ring is H070675FP! And it is metal, the same type as on the clic clac or CDC


Darling please post more pics of the ring when you can!!! I'm totally interested in seeing the details. What is the price point if you don't mind?


----------



## Kyokei

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling please post more pics of the ring when you can!!! I'm totally interested in seeing the details. What is the price point if you don't mind?



$295 USD! Very good in H terms.


----------



## mygoodies

Kyokei said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I got a lot of mixed reactions on the color so it's nice to see that someone else thinks it was a good move. I think since I wear so many dark colors and mostly neutral bags, I will get CDCs in pop colors mostly. (I'm already planning more ) Really loving the yellow and it surprisingly goes with a lot of colors in my wardrobe.
> 
> I'll definitely take more pictures of the ring this weekend for the in action thread!
> 
> 
> 
> H is being very edgy lately, especially with their puck rock and twist collection and the new mini dog bracelets. A lot of their shoes as well.
> 
> The reference number for the ring is H070675FP! And it is metal, the same type as on the clic clac or CDC



Thanks so much for the Ref nr dearie!! I'll ask my SA for sure. Pls post more pics of that gorgeous ring!!


----------



## Design4Life

Delivered today...my new twilly- n - H bracelet ! loving it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kyokei said:


> For so long I had wanted a CDC, but none of them seemed to really "work" for me. I eventually bought a silver CDC that I love, but still continued to look for a leather/exotic one as well.... and finally, I found one that I liked. It is a very risky color for me, as I mainly wear black and neutrals and avoid brights.... but I thought it would add a nice pop to my outfits, and was such a happy color for spring/summer.
> 
> So here it is! My new CDC in jaune d'or, and a lizard ring I saw and just had to get as well.
> 
> There was a beautiful lizard CDC as well but sadly wasn't my size.



Yes, I'm late to the H party but this pic is everything! Kyokei, your new CDC and Lizzie ring are too gorgeous and they suit you perfectly! Major congrats [emoji173]️


----------



## Susie Tunes

juzluvpink said:


> Spent a bomb today!
> View attachment 3644421
> 
> I actually bought 4 item but the last requires transfer between store so I can only pick up later
> 
> 1) Ex-Libris Stole in Bleu Noir
> View attachment 3644422
> 
> Qn: should I keep this lovely color or exchange to the all classic black?
> 
> 2) Cashmere 140 in Sangles en Zig (Rose Nacre/Bleu/Brique)
> View attachment 3644423
> 
> Had a hard time deciding between this and the other CW in marine/rouge/Gris. Eventually I picked this because of Bleu Noir Stole.
> 
> 3) Oran in white
> View attachment 3644424
> 
> I realised recently I have been buying white shoes. From Birkenstock to Adidas Stan Smith/Super Star. I don't wear white and will likely wear this with jeans. Should I change to black?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Good shopping trip - I'd keep the Bleu noir [emoji7]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

After trying lots of bracelets on (including a TDF white gold Alchemie, an "original" width all gold CDC and a yellow gold and diamond Chaine D'Ancre, that was my wrist slicing moment), I ended up getting a sterling silver and rose gold CDC (for reference, it's about width and a half of a Cartier Love bracelet) and a Birkin 30 in Blue Iris ostrich with GHW.
Still hoping I made the right decision by getting the "rarer" 30 Blue Iris ostrich, instead of a 25 Etoupe Swift with GHW (all my 1st choices: smooth leather, neutral or black, 25 or 30, GHW). I love ostrich, too, btw.
My doubts: is the blue as versatile as the etoupe? What about in the summer? Can I wear the 30 with a "dressy" dress to dinner as I would the 25?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## mcpro

Design4Life said:


> View attachment 3644881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delivered today...my new twilly- n - H bracelet ! loving it!



love the twilly! congratulations, you're making me want one too


----------



## califl

blondissima777 said:


> After trying lots of bracelets on (including a TDF white gold Alchemie, an "original" width all gold CDC and a yellow gold and diamond Chaine D'Ancre, that was my wrist slicing moment), I ended up getting a sterling silver and rose gold CDC (for reference, it's about width and a half of a Cartier Love bracelet) and a Birkin 30 in Blue Iris ostrich with GHW.
> Still hoping I made the right decision by getting the "rarer" 30 Blue Iris ostrich, instead of a 25 Etoupe Swift with GHW (all my 1st choices: smooth leather, neutral or black, 25 or 30, GHW). I love ostrich, too, btw.
> My doubts: is the blue as versatile as the etoupe? What about in the summer? Can I wear the 30 with a "dressy" dress to dinner as I would the 25?
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Wow!  Blue iris ostrich 30? You totally scored. Super congrats on this very special bag. Yes, would take this over etoupe in a heartbeat!


----------



## Nanami_S.

I feel super lucky today!! 
As many of you know, a B or K doesn't stay in the boutique for long. 
This gorgeous B25 Rose Azalee Swift was offered to me on Wednesday, but I didn't make up my mind until this morning. Fortunately, my SA didn't get to sell it yesterday because she was off. Now this tiny baby is home with me. [emoji4]


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Nanami_S. said:


> I feel super lucky today!!
> As many of you know, a B or K doesn't stay in the boutique for long.
> This gorgeous B25 Rose Azalee Swift was offered to me on Wednesday, but I didn't make up my mind until this morning. Fortunately, my SA didn't get to sell it yesterday because she was off. Now this tiny baby is home with me. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3645313
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Congratulations! Such a beautiful color! I'm so happy you decided to take it home!!!


----------



## ayc

Nanami_S. said:


> I feel super lucky today!!
> As many of you know, a B or K doesn't stay in the boutique for long.
> This gorgeous B25 Rose Azalee Swift was offered to me on Wednesday, but I didn't make up my mind until this morning. Fortunately, my SA didn't get to sell it yesterday because she was off. Now this tiny baby is home with me. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3645313
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Nanami_S. said:


> I feel super lucky today!!
> As many of you know, a B or K doesn't stay in the boutique for long.
> This gorgeous B25 Rose Azalee Swift was offered to me on Wednesday, but I didn't make up my mind until this morning. Fortunately, my SA didn't get to sell it yesterday because she was off. Now this tiny baby is home with me. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3645313
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats! Gorgeous pretty bag!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Misquote


----------



## Susie Tunes

blondissima777 said:


> After trying lots of bracelets on (including a TDF white gold Alchemie, an "original" width all gold CDC and a yellow gold and diamond Chaine D'Ancre, that was my wrist slicing moment), I ended up getting a sterling silver and rose gold CDC (for reference, it's about width and a half of a Cartier Love bracelet) and a Birkin 30 in Blue Iris ostrich with GHW.
> Still hoping I made the right decision by getting the "rarer" 30 Blue Iris ostrich, instead of a 25 Etoupe Swift with GHW (all my 1st choices: smooth leather, neutral or black, 25 or 30, GHW). I love ostrich, too, btw.
> My doubts: is the blue as versatile as the etoupe? What about in the summer? Can I wear the 30 with a "dressy" dress to dinner as I would the 25?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Blue Iris Ostrich is stunning - I stick with neutrals and I'm obsessed with Etoupe but I think your Blue Iris is a 'jewel' neutral. Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## Lilian Hui

It's that time of year again... 
Starting off with B30 in Cobalt Blue Ostrich with gold h/w, it's different enough from my Bleu Roi Ostrich (in my avatar) so I'm very happy to have her! 





And then this gold girl that'll be just perfect for the summer... I'm lacking on Kellies so I'm extremely excited to have her in my family!!! 
K28 in Gold with gold h/w 




And then some pumps for more summer vibes  




Thanks for looking


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Lilian Hui said:


> It's that time of year again...
> Starting off with B30 in Cobalt Blue Ostrich with gold h/w, it's different enough from my Bleu Roi Ostrich (in my avatar) so I'm very happy to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this gold girl that'll be just perfect for the summer... I'm lacking on Kellies so I'm extremely excited to have her in my family!!!
> K28 in Gold with gold h/w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then some pumps for more summer vibes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


Stunning bags!  I've been thinking about getting those heels as well!


----------



## Lilian Hui

danceandsing4ev said:


> Stunning bags!  I've been thinking about getting those heels as well!


OMG the sandals are SO comfy!!! Do it! I wish they had more colours and maybe gold hardware...


----------



## NOIRetMoi

califl said:


> Wow!  Blue iris ostrich 30? You totally scored. Super congrats on this very special bag. Yes, would take this over etoupe in a heartbeat!


Thanks, Califl! I've wanted a smaller, neutral color, smooth leather B for a long time and am probably still coming to terms that in person, the one that really blew my boots off was a bigger, intense blue ostrich one!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Susie Tunes said:


> Blue Iris Ostrich is stunning - I stick with neutrals and I'm obsessed with Etoupe but I think your Blue Iris is a 'jewel' neutral. Congratulations [emoji4]


Thanks, Susie! I'm obsessed with neutrals (I'm taupe's and nude's number #1 fan ), but when I saw that blue ostrich, it stopped me dead on my tracks. I'm not gonna lie though; the Etoupe didn't have the impact the blue had on me in person, but I can't stop thinking about it either
I can tell this will be an expensive habit that will be very hard to get rid of hahaha


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Lilian Hui said:


> It's that time of year again...
> Starting off with B30 in Cobalt Blue Ostrich with gold h/w, it's different enough from my Bleu Roi Ostrich (in my avatar) so I'm very happy to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this gold girl that'll be just perfect for the summer... I'm lacking on Kellies so I'm extremely excited to have her in my family!!!
> K28 in Gold with gold h/w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then some pumps for more summer vibes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Congrats congrats! 2 bags at one time! You totally scored!!


----------



## littleblackbag

juzluvpink said:


> Spent a bomb today!
> View attachment 3644421
> 
> I actually bought 4 item but the last requires transfer between store so I can only pick up later
> 
> 1) Ex-Libris Stole in Bleu Noir
> View attachment 3644422
> 
> Qn: should I keep this lovely color or exchange to the all classic black?
> 
> 2) Cashmere 140 in Sangles en Zig (Rose Nacre/Bleu/Brique)
> View attachment 3644423
> 
> Had a hard time deciding between this and the other CW in marine/rouge/Gris. Eventually I picked this because of Bleu Noir Stole.
> 
> 3) Oran in white
> View attachment 3644424
> 
> I realised recently I have been buying white shoes. From Birkenstock to Adidas Stan Smith/Super Star. I don't wear white and will likely wear this with jeans. Should I change to black?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I say keep the bleu noir its lovely!


----------



## VickyB

Kyokei said:


> For so long I had wanted a CDC, but none of them seemed to really "work" for me. I eventually bought a silver CDC that I love, but still continued to look for a leather/exotic one as well.... and finally, I found one that I liked. It is a very risky color for me, as I mainly wear black and neutrals and avoid brights.... but I thought it would add a nice pop to my outfits, and was such a happy color for spring/summer.
> 
> So here it is! My new CDC in jaune d'or, and a lizard ring I saw and just had to get as well.
> 
> There was a beautiful lizard CDC as well but sadly wasn't my size.



Congrats on the CDC BUT pls share more pics of your nails.


----------



## VickyB

blondissima777 said:


> After trying lots of bracelets on (including a TDF white gold Alchemie, an "original" width all gold CDC and a yellow gold and diamond Chaine D'Ancre, that was my wrist slicing moment), I ended up getting a sterling silver and rose gold CDC (for reference, it's about width and a half of a Cartier Love bracelet) and a Birkin 30 in Blue Iris ostrich with GHW.
> Still hoping I made the right decision by getting the "rarer" 30 Blue Iris ostrich, instead of a 25 Etoupe Swift with GHW (all my 1st choices: smooth leather, neutral or black, 25 or 30, GHW). I love ostrich, too, btw.
> My doubts: is the blue as versatile as the etoupe? What about in the summer? Can I wear the 30 with a "dressy" dress to dinner as I would the 25?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Iris ostrich is gorgeous!!!! . It is just as versatile as the etoupe.   As to wearing Bs with a "dressy"  dress, I only use Bs , regardless of size or skin, during the day and for very casual nights outs. JMO.


----------



## Nanami_S.

Lilian Hui said:


> It's that time of year again...
> Starting off with B30 in Cobalt Blue Ostrich with gold h/w, it's different enough from my Bleu Roi Ostrich (in my avatar) so I'm very happy to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this gold girl that'll be just perfect for the summer... I'm lacking on Kellies so I'm extremely excited to have her in my family!!!
> K28 in Gold with gold h/w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then some pumps for more summer vibes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



Congrats on your new H additions!! 
I'm wondering how you got two bags at the same time because my SA told me I'm only allowed to purchase one every semi-year. 
Maybe I haven't built up enough relationship with her.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

VickyB said:


> Iris ostrich is gorgeous!!!! . It is just as versatile as the etoupe.   As to wearing Bs with a "dressy"  dress, I only use Bs , regardless of size or skin, during the day and for very casual nights outs. JMO.


Thanks, VickyB!
I didn't have a wedding or cocktail party in mind (I'd wear a croc Kelly 20 or 25, but not a Birkin 25), but what about an Herve Leger or an Alaia dress and heels to go to dinner to a nice restaurant. Is my B 30 too big for it? 
I'm used to small bags like the medium Chanel flap or the small Valentino Rockstud tote for day time, which easily transions to night or even smaller bags for dressier nights out.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

VickyB said:


> Congrats on the CDC BUT pls share more pics of your nails.


Right? With the ring too please, @Kyokei!! All that sunny yellow-orange is such a fun pop against a mostly black wardrobe.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

This is technically my husband’s last purchase (for our 12th anniversary) but my newest additions:
45cm Les Objets Introuvables CW 06
Sterling Silver CDC


----------



## Nahreen

I could not quite decide which thread to post in but decided on this. My new Carmen in lime. It is a gift from DH. Here shown on my K together with my Carmen in blue zanzibar.
	

		
			
		

		
	




It was purchased for my new B in blue indigo.
	

		
			
		

		
	




My collection of carmens.



I love how versatile the blue indigo is and how easy you can change the look by just changing the twilly and Carmen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I don't yet have a pair of twillies for my B that work with the new Carmen I here show it with my K twillies.


----------



## Serva1

Lovely pics Nahreen [emoji173] Congrats on your new Carmen in lime, looks great with your B [emoji7]


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pics Nahreen [emoji173] Congrats on your new Carmen in lime, looks great with your B [emoji7]



Thank you so much Serva. 

I was not sure if I should post in this thread, your H in action or the twilly one. 

I love this new lime colour. It is a really nice shade of yellow. It matches with several of my K twillies.


----------



## Melbee

And this just happened!!  Orange poppy Togo b35!!!!!


----------



## Keren16

Melbee said:


> And this just happened!!  Orange poppy Togo b35!!!!!



Congratulations [emoji324][emoji898][emoji323] 
I bet you are ecstatic!!!


----------



## Keren16

Nahreen said:


> I could not quite decide which thread to post in but decided on this. My new Carmen in lime. It is a gift from DH. Here shown on my K together with my Carmen in blue zanzibar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645698
> 
> 
> It was purchased for my new B in blue indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645699
> 
> 
> My collection of carmens.
> View attachment 3645705
> 
> 
> I love how versatile the blue indigo is and how easy you can change the look by just changing the twilly and Carmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645711
> View attachment 3645727
> View attachment 3645728
> 
> 
> I don't yet have a pair of twillies for my B that work with the new Carmen I here show it with my K twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645729
> View attachment 3645730



Wonderful collection![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Melbee said:


> And this just happened!!  Orange poppy Togo b35!!!!!


*
Melbee*, major congrats!!!! Love the color orange poppy ~ a brilliant shade of orange and togo is a wonderful leather!
You look wonderful, really great.


----------



## Notorious Pink

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks, VickyB!
> I didn't have a wedding or cocktail party in mind (I'd wear a croc Kelly 20 or 25, but not a Birkin 25), but what about an Herve Leger or an Alaia dress and heels to go to dinner to a nice restaurant. Is my B 30 too big for it?
> I'm used to small bags like the medium Chanel flap or the small Valentino Rockstud tote for day time, which easily transions to night or even smaller bags for dressier nights out.



It may depend on where you are. In NY you can carry a 25 or 30 to dinner. I've seen many Bs at dinner in Manhattan. If it's a particularly fancy place I will switch to a KP but for a night out it's fine.


----------



## Melbee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Melbee*, major congrats!!!! Love the color orange poppy ~ a brilliant shade of orange and togo is a wonderful leather!
> You look wonderful, really great.





Keren16 said:


> Congratulations [emoji324][emoji898][emoji323]
> I bet you are ecstatic!!!




Thank you both so much!  I never thought I'd go for an orange bag but when they opened the bag it was love!  Hermes has really opened my eyes to color.


----------



## bfly

corezone said:


> For my mother's 70th birthday I bought her the Kara pendant in pop pink/curacao.  She loves it, thinks the colours are gorgeous, and wore it that day when we went out to eat.
> 
> View attachment 3644433
> View attachment 3644434



Happy birthday to your mom. The necklace looks good on her.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Nahreen said:


> I could not quite decide which thread to post in but decided on this. My new Carmen in lime. It is a gift from DH. Here shown on my K together with my Carmen in blue zanzibar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645698
> 
> 
> It was purchased for my new B in blue indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645699
> 
> 
> My collection of carmens.
> View attachment 3645705
> 
> 
> I love how versatile the blue indigo is and how easy you can change the look by just changing the twilly and Carmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645711
> View attachment 3645727
> View attachment 3645728
> 
> 
> I don't yet have a pair of twillies for my B that work with the new Carmen I here show it with my K twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645729
> View attachment 3645730



Very nice collection of Carmens!!! That new lime is full of summer taste!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Melbee said:


> And this just happened!!  Orange poppy Togo b35!!!!!



Congrats on getting such a bright and sunny B!!


----------



## Melbee

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats on getting such a bright and sunny B!!


Thank you!  So outside my comfort zone but I just fell in love.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Melbee said:


> And this just happened!!  Orange poppy Togo b35!!!!!



Congratulations! Such a fabulous color!


----------



## cherrytongue

I guess I haven't shared these yet. 2 of them are new purchases, guess which 2! [emoji16]


----------



## Melbee

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Congratulations! Such a fabulous color!


Thank you!  I absolutely love it. I'm so lucky!


----------



## Lilian Hui

Nanami_S. said:


> Congrats on your new H additions!!
> I'm wondering how you got two bags at the same time because my SA told me I'm only allowed to purchase one every semi-year.
> Maybe I haven't built up enough relationship with her.


Thank you!!!
Yes each account/address can only purchase one every semi-year or something like that but because my brother and I both have accounts, we are able to pick up two each trip. Mum also has an account herself so sometimes we get to pick up three - we all live at different addresses so this works out, although we aren't allowed to walk in together.... Depending on who loves the bag more, we basically repurchase it off each other at the end of our trips!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

BBC said:


> It may depend on where you are. In NY you can carry a 25 or 30 to dinner. I've seen many Bs at dinner in Manhattan. If it's a particularly fancy place I will switch to a KP but for a night out it's fine.



Thanks, BBC. In Miami as well. I think it's just me, who's used to carrying small-ish bags in general, who'll have to try my B 30 with different night out clothes and see how I like the size (at least the blue Iris ostrich is definitely a beautiful skin that dresses the B up a bit). Oh well, I definitely know the next H bag I get, K or B, it will definitely be a size 25, that's for sure!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cherrytongue said:


> View attachment 3646132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I haven't shared these yet. 2 of them are new purchases, guess which 2! [emoji16]



Congrats, yet my favorite it's still miss BBK!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Lilian Hui said:


> Thank you!!!
> Yes each account/address can only purchase one every semi-year or something like that but because my brother and I both have accounts, we are able to pick up two each trip. Mum also has an account herself so sometimes we get to pick up three - we all live at different addresses so this works out, although we aren't allowed to walk in together.... Depending on who loves the bag more, we basically repurchase it off each other at the end of our trips!



That is awesome!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

LittleMsMelody said:


> This is technically my husband’s last purchase (for our 12th anniversary) but my newest additions:
> 45cm Les Objets Introuvables CW 06
> Sterling Silver CDC
> View attachment 3645717



We're bracelet twins, except I got the sterling silver and rose gold! I tried on the whole store and this was the best of them all. Iconic and beautiful. Enjoy it!


----------



## Nahreen

obsessedwhermes said:


> Very nice collection of Carmens!!! That new lime is full of summer taste!!


Thank you so much. Yes the yellow makes me long for summer.[emoji1]


----------



## Gringach

My first Hermès bag - A Tomato Red [emoji534] Picotin!
I am so happy - Thanks for letting me share here too [emoji4]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Gringach said:


> My first Hermès bag - A Tomato Red [emoji534] Picotin!
> I am so happy - Thanks for letting me share here too [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646336



A bright and cherry colour! Congrats !!


----------



## HPassion

Great pop color! Congrats!


----------



## LittleMsMelody

blondissima777 said:


> We're bracelet twins, except I got the sterling silver and rose gold! I tried on the whole store and this was the best of them all. Iconic and beautiful. Enjoy it!



The silver and rose gold version is beautiful! It's such a comfortable bracelet. I've been wearing it almost everyday.


----------



## Notorious Pink

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks, BBC. In Miami as well. I think it's just me, who's used to carrying small-ish bags in general, who'll have to try my B 30 with different night out clothes and see how I like the size (at least the blue Iris ostrich is definitely a beautiful skin that dresses the B up a bit). Oh well, I definitely know the next H bag I get, K or B, it will definitely be a size 25, that's for sure!



I was thinking of you last night as I saw a rouge tomate B30 walk by at dinner! I had my 25 with me, but it's new so I'm still fairly attached to it. [emoji177]


----------



## Melbee

Gringach said:


> My first Hermès bag - A Tomato Red [emoji534] Picotin!
> I am so happy - Thanks for letting me share here too [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646336


Gorgeous!!  Congratulations


----------



## Tonimichelle

Gringach said:


> My first Hermès bag - A Tomato Red [emoji534] Picotin!
> I am so happy - Thanks for letting me share here too [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646336


Love this! It's gorgeous  I saw the most incredibly elegant lady walking down the side of FSH once, dressed almost entirely in black carrying a small picotin in a really bright colour, she looked fabulous and it's stuck in my mind as something I'd really like ever since! Congratulations


----------



## Susie Tunes

Gringach said:


> My first Hermès bag - A Tomato Red [emoji534] Picotin!
> I am so happy - Thanks for letting me share here too [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646336



Perfect red [emoji173]


----------



## cherrytongue

blondissima777 said:


> Congrats, yet my favorite it's still miss BBK!


I love BBK! Got it preloved but haven't started using her yet


----------



## NOIRetMoi

BBC said:


> I was thinking of you last night as I saw a rouge tomate B30 walk by at dinner! I had my 25 with me, but it's new so I'm still fairly attached to it. [emoji177]


Thank you! Hope you were enjoying your new 25.
I'm really hoping what happened to me this time doesn't happen again next time, because I NEED a 25 and I really, really want a neutral or a black one. Maybe the Etoupe 25 wasn't the one that stole my heart, but there'll be a trench or argile swift, gris tourterelle or parchemin ostrich with my name on it Or a Beton!!! *dies*
Do you know if they still have argile or was ot a seasonal color?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

LittleMsMelody said:


> The silver and rose gold version is beautiful! It's such a comfortable bracelet. I've been wearing it almost everyday.


Thanks! So is the silver one and it looks amazingly chic with your Rolex and your diamond solitaire stack, all in "white" metals. Mine is part of my daily stack and I chose it because it balances out my Bvlgari steel & rose gold 5 coil Serpenti watch. I wear it with a yellow gold and 4 diamond Love bracelet and on my right wrist, the silver and rg CDC, a gold Tiffany Out of Retirement Open cuff and a gold Juste un Clou. Hopefully someday I'll get that TDF multi chaine d'ancre I took a picture of *drools* In the meanwhile, I should add my silver chaine d'ancre with my Cartier Snoopy charm to my stack instead


----------



## NOIRetMoi

cherrytongue said:


> I love BBK! Got it preloved but haven't started using her yet


One of my dream H bags! Such a timeless classic. Nothing like anything in BB, especially a Kelly. What are you waiting for, girl??


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Gringach said:


> My first Hermès bag - A Tomato Red [emoji534] Picotin!
> I am so happy - Thanks for letting me share here too [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646336


I never gave a Picotin a second look and I prefer G to PHW 95% of the time, but I must admit, this bag exactly AS IS is a super chic show stopper!!!
Congrats and enjoy it!!


----------



## suziez

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks! So is the silver one and it looks amazingly chic with your Rolex and your diamond solitaire stack, all in "white" metals. Mine is part of my daily stack and I chose it because it balances out my Bvlgari steel & rose gold 5 coil Serpenti watch. I wear it with a yellow gold and 4 diamond Love bracelet and on my right wrist, the silver and rg CDC, a gold Tiffany Out of Retirement Open cuff and a gold Juste un Clou. Hopefully someday I'll get that TDF multi chaine d'ancre I took a picture of *drools* In the meanwhile, I should add my silver chaine d'ancre with my Cartier Snoopy charm to my stack instead


can u please post modeling pics.  I am new to rose gold and have no idea of how to wear it - alone? mix the metals?


----------



## LittleMsMelody

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks! So is the silver one and it looks amazingly chic with your Rolex and your diamond solitaire stack, all in "white" metals. Mine is part of my daily stack and I chose it because it balances out my Bvlgari steel & rose gold 5 coil Serpenti watch. I wear it with a yellow gold and 4 diamond Love bracelet and on my right wrist, the silver and rg CDC, a gold Tiffany Out of Retirement Open cuff and a gold Juste un Clou. Hopefully someday I'll get that TDF multi chaine d'ancre I took a picture of *drools* In the meanwhile, I should add my silver chaine d'ancre with my Cartier Snoopy charm to my stack instead



That multi chain d'ancre is spectacular. I hope you get it one day. It looks amazing on you!


----------



## Gringach

obsessedwhermes said:


> A bright and cherry colour! Congrats !!


Many thanks Yes it makes me smile anytime I look at it!



HPassion said:


> Great pop color! Congrats!


Many thanks



Melbee said:


> Gorgeous!!  Congratulations


Many thanks



Tonimichelle said:


> Love this! It's gorgeous  I saw the most incredibly elegant lady walking down the side of FSH once, dressed almost entirely in black carrying a small picotin in a really bright colour, she looked fabulous and it's stuck in my mind as something I'd really like ever since! Congratulations


Many thanks I wasn't sure about my choice as I thought I might should have taken the black one instead.. But you really comforted me with my choice 



Susie Tunes said:


> Perfect red [emoji173]


Many thanks I was really missing a red bag in my collection..



blondissima777 said:


> I never gave a Picotin a second look and I prefer G to PHW 95% of the time, but I must admit, this bag exactly AS IS is a super chic show stopper!!!
> Congrats and enjoy it!!


Many thanks for your your great message - I am over the moon with this bag


----------



## Nerja

danceandsing4ev said:


> Another angle she changes colors in different lightings


This blue is GORGEOUS!  It's now on my list for "must have"  Enjoy!


----------



## Nerja

Nahreen said:


> I could not quite decide which thread to post in but decided on this. My new Carmen in lime. It is a gift from DH. Here shown on my K together with my Carmen in blue zanzibar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645698
> 
> 
> It was purchased for my new B in blue indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645699
> 
> 
> My collection of carmens.
> View attachment 3645705
> 
> 
> I love how versatile the blue indigo is and how easy you can change the look by just changing the twilly and Carmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645711
> View attachment 3645727
> View attachment 3645728
> 
> 
> I don't yet have a pair of twillies for my B that work with the new Carmen I here show it with my K twillies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645729
> View attachment 3645730


The blue indigo truly is versatile.  Love the Carmens that you have and the look of those twillys and Carmens with the B!! Beautiful!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

Nerja said:


> This blue is GORGEOUS!  It's now on my list for "must have"  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Second Hermes piece... a belt kit in the brushed palladium buckle, noir/chocolate strap. I think I'm a bit surprised at the strap, though... it doesn't feel as substantial as I expected, perhaps?


----------



## Bethanh

Popped into Hermès today as I've been waiting for a dark blue Clémence Evelyne 29 to come in. After speaking to the SA, who told me that there was a waiting list for this bag, and they weren't expecting more than 1 in the next little while, she showed me something else... not a colour that I'd even considered, but after I saw what it looked like on, I couldn't leave it behind...
Evelyne 29 Clémence in Etain


----------



## VickyB

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks, VickyB!
> I didn't have a wedding or cocktail party in mind (I'd wear a croc Kelly 20 or 25, but not a Birkin 25), but what about an Herve Leger or an Alaia dress and heels to go to dinner to a nice restaurant. Is my B 30 too big for it?
> I'm used to small bags like the medium Chanel flap or the small Valentino Rockstud tote for day time, which easily transions to night or even smaller bags for dressier nights out.



Hi! I kinda still stand by my rule. I'd say no to a B30 for the Lerger or Alaia dress w/ heels for a night out.  JMO and style. A birkin is a tote no matter how you dress it up  -  even if it is crock.  And totes, unless they are doll size (silk Lady Diors small are nice) ,  are not "out to nicer dinner" bags - unless you are going to dinner right after work. Again, JMO.


----------



## Cygne18

Lilian Hui said:


> It's that time of year again...
> Starting off with B30 in Cobalt Blue Ostrich with gold h/w, it's different enough from my Bleu Roi Ostrich (in my avatar) so I'm very happy to have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this gold girl that'll be just perfect for the summer... I'm lacking on Kellies so I'm extremely excited to have her in my family!!!
> K28 in Gold with gold h/w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then some pumps for more summer vibes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking



So much fun! Thank you for sharing. Love the ostrich B.


----------



## juzluvpink

Continuation from my shawls and Oran...

Picked up 2 more items recently



13mm Black Swift/Rouge Grenate Epsom with H buckle



Black Epsom Kelly Belt in RGHW


----------



## Nahreen

Nerja said:


> The blue indigo truly is versatile.  Love the Carmens that you have and the look of those twillys and Carmens with the B!! Beautiful!


Thank you so much. [emoji1]


----------



## papilloncristal

Lindy 26 in Rose Azalee evercolor! I didn't expect to find this little gem as any kinds of pink is hard to find and often reserved for VIPs in Asia. When the SA showed this to me I almost screamed and said yes to it immediately. At the same time he also showed me a mini Halzan in Rose Azalee but I'm lazy to take it out for pictures (yet).


----------



## Notorious Pink

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you! Hope you were enjoying your new 25.
> I'm really hoping what happened to me this time doesn't happen again next time, because I NEED a 25 and I really, really want a neutral or a black one. Maybe the Etoupe 25 wasn't the one that stole my heart, but there'll be a trench or argile swift, gris tourterelle or parchemin ostrich with my name on it Or a Beton!!! *dies*
> Do you know if they still have argile or was ot a seasonal color?



I think argile is seasonal but you still may find one. But even if you don't there is always something similar in that range if you're not particular about having one exact color.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Bethanh said:


> Popped into Hermès today as I've been waiting for a dark blue Clémence Evelyne 29 to come in. After speaking to the SA, who told me that there was a waiting list for this bag, and they weren't expecting more than 1 in the next little while, she showed me something else... not a colour that I'd even considered, but after I saw what it looked like on, I couldn't leave it behind...
> Evelyne 29 Clémence in Etain
> View attachment 3648387



This was my first Evelyn! It's a beautiful neutral! Enjoy!


----------



## Melbee

papilloncristal said:


> Lindy 26 in Rose Azalee evercolor! I didn't expect to find this little gem as any kinds of pink is hard to find and often reserved for VIPs in Asia. When the SA showed this to me I almost screamed and said yes to it immediately. At the same time he also showed me a mini Halzan in Rose Azalee but I'm lazy to take it out for pictures (yet).
> 
> View attachment 3648953


This is beyond fabulous. Congratulations


----------



## PIPET83

Finally SOB40 white gris mouette.. PH


----------



## Folledesac

Got 3 items yesterday ! Didn't plan at all on getting them ! Introducing my 2 bow ties and my Rose azalée evergrain jige !! Thanks for letting me share !!


----------



## snowbuns

Folledesac said:


> Got 3 items yesterday ! Didn't plan at all on getting them ! Introducing my 2 bow ties and my Rose azalée evergrain jige !! Thanks for letting me share !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649668
> View attachment 3649669
> View attachment 3649670



Beautiful! 
I saw a bolide 27 in rose azalee, such a lovely pink! Congratulations


----------



## eliwon

Txoceangirl said:


> I know how the game is played just wonder what it is about the watch? Yours is beautiful. My SCP SA also tried to get me to buy a watch that would have guaranteed the B in the back (according to the manager) would have been mine. I spent even more on a RG and diamond CDC bracelet but since I didn't buy a watch the bag went to someone else.


My guess is that they have a quota ($ and/or #) on watches they need to sell for sales targets, promotion/bonuses, inventory selection etc.[/QUOTE]

Reading up on this uberlong thread and just came across these posts. If I understand these last posts correctly you were made plainly aware that if you don't buy a watch you don't get a bag? This seems to me like pure and evil blackmail - I would have been terribly affronted and taken my business elsewhere - there are other H shops, and if not, I'd gone down the reseller route. This is simpy too much, why should we put up with this untolerable practise - now, rant over.


----------



## Shiva2009

My last orange box yet.....


----------



## Shiva2009




----------



## LittleMsMelody

Shiva2009 said:


> View attachment 3651534



Love the Berline!


----------



## bagloverismeme

A kelly 28! My first kelly.


----------



## nana9026

Shiva2009 said:


> View attachment 3651534



The colour is so pretty![emoji178]


----------



## princessmaggie

Super happy to have finally found the bright orange leather legend wedges in my size in London to go with the Bordeaux ones I bought recently in the USA! Love the style & they seem very comfortable!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

bagloverismeme said:


> A kelly 28! My first kelly.



Pretty kelly!! Congrats!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3652059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super happy to have finally found the bright orange leather legend wedges in my size in London to go with the Bordeaux ones I bought recently in the USA! Love the style & they seem very comfortable!



Both look so cool on you!!! You are ready for summer!!


----------



## princessmaggie

obsessedwhermes said:


> Both look so cool on you!!! You are ready for summer!!



Thank you so much! I am definetly ready! Can never decide if my habit of buying something I like in multiple colors is a good idea but in this case I have no doubt!


----------



## westcoastgal

Bought this bracelet last weekend.


----------



## sydgirl

Rose azalea bastia [emoji178]


----------



## aashopqueen

My latest acquisition from my favorite store


----------



## ttlol

bagloverismeme said:


> A kelly 28! My first kelly.



What a beautiful kelly [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170]!!!
May I know which blue this is?


----------



## ehy12

Excited about my new calvi in chevre lime to go with my new malachite birkin!!


----------



## jkhuu623

My very first Birkin in Togo Birkin 30 in Etoupe! Also picked up a new twilly and malachite Carmen!


----------



## ehy12

jkhuu623 said:


> View attachment 3652802
> 
> 
> My very first Birkin in Togo Birkin 30 in Etoupe! Also picked up a new twilly and malachite Carmen!


So classic! Congrats!!


----------



## BabyBenV

My first [emoji521] box purchase in 2017! I thought i am no longer part on this H craze and be content with my current collection. It's been like almost 2 years since my last last H purchase




Anybody can guess?? [emoji87][emoji87][emoji87]


----------



## BabyBenV

Here she is Miss C24 Craie ghw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] in all her glory!!!


----------



## Hautedistrict

BabyBenV said:


> Here she is Miss C24 Craie ghw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] in all her glory!!!
> 
> View attachment 3652855



Congrats [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tabbi001

BabyBenV said:


> Here she is Miss C24 Craie ghw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] in all her glory!!!
> 
> View attachment 3652855


Beautiful!


----------



## tabbi001

jkhuu623 said:


> View attachment 3652802
> 
> 
> My very first Birkin in Togo Birkin 30 in Etoupe! Also picked up a new twilly and malachite Carmen!


Love the color!!!


----------



## Livia1

aashopqueen said:


> My latest acquisition from my favorite store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652740



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

My first KD! noir with RGH. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Luxzenith

LDDChanel said:


> I love the color of your new GP! It's beautiful!



Thank you! This bag also marks my last bag purchase on H.com as I got a medor clutch also.. I didn't know online have limit of 2 bags per year too until they called me!


----------



## EmileH

Luxzenith said:


> Thank you! This bag also marks my last bag purchase on H.com as I got a medor clutch also.. I didn't know online have limit of 2 bags per year too until they called me!



Wow! They called you? So do your online purchases impact what you can buy in the store or can you still buy two bags per year at the store?


----------



## bagloverismeme

ttlol said:


> What a beautiful kelly [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170]!!!
> May I know which blue this is?


Hi it's blue paradis


----------



## Luxzenith

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! They called you? So do your online purchases impact what you can buy in the store or can you still buy two bags per year at the store?



Am pretty sure sure they meant 2 bags per year for online store. Reason is cos I am not based in Europe and they relied on my email and mailing address only. my passport details is not required.


----------



## Luxzenith

bagloverismeme said:


> A kelly 28! My first kelly.



I have the same shade in my b30! And this colour is such a good neutral too as it is not so striking!! Enjoy your new love!!


----------



## bagloverismeme

Luxzenith said:


> I have the same shade in my b30! And this colour is such a good neutral too as it is not so striking!! Enjoy your new love!!


Aww so glad to hear that! I actually wanted blue jean but couldn't find any so i settle for this since it's the nearest available shade i can find.


----------



## ttlol

bagloverismeme said:


> Hi it's blue paradis



Thanks for answering, it's gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pinkiestarlet

I'm so happy I finally got these 2 scarves, Parures de Samourais and Paperoles [emoji173]️ Picked up the Blue Zephyr Calvi a few days ago too.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Not a purchase, but a farewell gift by my former boss (the BOULESSE.COM founder)  My first piece in Etoupe and I absolutely love it. Ulysse in MM size.


----------



## azukitea

Gold swift leather lindy30 / matching paddock and twilly


----------



## Rhl2987

azukitea said:


> Gold swift leather lindy30 / matching paddock and twilly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654362
> View attachment 3654363
> View attachment 3654364


Your Lindy looks absolutely luscious  I like her decor as well!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

azukitea said:


> Gold swift leather lindy30 / matching paddock and twilly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654362
> View attachment 3654363
> View attachment 3654364



The perfect coordination!! That gold looks sooo good!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Reposting


----------



## Luxzenith

bagloverismeme said:


> Aww so glad to hear that! I actually wanted blue jean but couldn't find any so i settle for this since it's the nearest available shade i can find.






Here is mine.. with my latest paddock botte charm. Just Bought from h.com EU website and fresh out of pack! A tad big for my b30 though


----------



## bagloverismeme

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3655137
> 
> 
> Here is mine.. with my latest paddock botte charm. Just Bought from h.com EU website and fresh out of pack! A tad big for my b30 though


Beautiful!


----------



## lovetheduns

This has been a purchase heavy period for me, I generally do not purchase so many items and usually treat myself once every other month to a little something in an orange box.

Lately, I purchased a Parures de Samurais scarf in CW 05, along with a Cavalcadour Fleuri CGSM in the violet/rose color way. I was thrilled when my SA had it on hand.

I found one brand new moussie on Ann's Fabulous Closeouts in a Coup de Fouet - the color way was not my preferred but I have never had a moussie and it was discounted too much to not try.

I have an unlined Etain Halzan on its way to me but probably the coolest bag I purchased to try as a work tote is a Victoria Cabas.  I purchased this pre-owned but it looks pretty darn new. I had never seen one and I didn't have such a dark blue neutral. She is a Bleu Abysse and she is pictured with a hermes.com order of the gris Dallet CSGM. I have the navy/burgandy but I feel like the grey tones will be a really great neutral for any kind of times when I have a much louder top on that I don't want to add even more patterns to with a scarf.


----------



## luckylove

lovetheduns said:


> This has been a purchase heavy period for me, I generally do not purchase so many items and usually treat myself once every other month to a little something in an orange box.
> 
> Lately, I purchased a Parures de Samurais scarf in CW 05, along with a Cavalcadour Fleuri CGSM in the violet/rose color way. I was thrilled when my SA had it on hand.
> 
> I found one brand new moussie on Ann's Fabulous Closeouts in a Coup de Fouet - the color way was not my preferred but I have never had a moussie and it was discounted too much to not try.
> 
> I have an unlined Etain Halzan on its way to me but probably the coolest bag I purchased to try as a work tote is a Victoria Cabas.  I purchased this pre-owned but it looks pretty darn new. I had never seen one and I didn't have such a dark blue neutral. She is a Bleu Abysse and she is pictured with a hermes.com order of the gris Dallet CSGM. I have the navy/burgandy but I feel like the grey tones will be a really great neutral for any kind of times when I have a much louder top on that I don't want to add even more patterns to with a scarf.



I love all of your new purchases!! Enjoy them in the best of health!!


----------



## Melbee

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3655137
> 
> 
> Here is mine.. with my latest paddock botte charm. Just Bought from h.com EU website and fresh out of pack! A tad big for my b30 though


This is such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Not my own purchase but anniversary gift from DH, Hermes watch with alligator strap


----------



## blktauna

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3655405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my own purchase but anniversary gift from DH, Hermes watch with alligator strap


glorious! May you wear it in good health!


----------



## westcoastgal

juzluvpink said:


> Spent a bomb today!
> View attachment 3644421
> 
> I actually bought 4 item but the last requires transfer between store so I can only pick up later
> 
> 1) Ex-Libris Stole in Bleu Noir
> View attachment 3644422
> 
> Qn: should I keep this lovely color or exchange to the all classic black?
> 
> 2) Cashmere 140 in Sangles en Zig (Rose Nacre/Bleu/Brique)
> View attachment 3644423
> 
> Had a hard time deciding between this and the other CW in marine/rouge/Gris. Eventually I picked this because of Bleu Noir Stole.
> 
> 3) Oran in white
> View attachment 3644424
> 
> I realised recently I have been buying white shoes. From Birkenstock to Adidas Stan Smith/Super Star. I don't wear white and will likely wear this with jeans. Should I change to black?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I think switch whatever to black you are doubting. But I tend to go to black too and maybe it's good you are going to other colors!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

blktauna said:


> glorious! May you wear it in good health!


Thank you!


----------



## azukitea

lovetheduns said:


> This has been a purchase heavy period for me, I generally do not purchase so many items and usually treat myself once every other month to a little something in an orange box.
> 
> Lately, I purchased a Parures de Samurais scarf in CW 05, along with a Cavalcadour Fleuri CGSM in the violet/rose color way. I was thrilled when my SA had it on hand.
> 
> I found one brand new moussie on Ann's Fabulous Closeouts in a Coup de Fouet - the color way was not my preferred but I have never had a moussie and it was discounted too much to not try.
> 
> I have an unlined Etain Halzan on its way to me but probably the coolest bag I purchased to try as a work tote is a Victoria Cabas.  I purchased this pre-owned but it looks pretty darn new. I had never seen one and I didn't have such a dark blue neutral. She is a Bleu Abysse and she is pictured with a hermes.com order of the gris Dallet CSGM. I have the navy/burgandy but I feel like the grey tones will be a really great neutral for any kind of times when I have a much louder top on that I don't want to add even more patterns to with a scarf.


love your Victoria Cabas, very subtle and under-rated... a perfect match with your scarf!


----------



## bebe8881

My bf helped me find a GP Rose Jaipur in Epsom. Based on the diff reads I've gone through, it's usually Negonda. 
Anyone can shed some light and advice if it's a worthy purchase? It's my first H bag

P/s: will only see it this Saturday, but according to him it feels plastic, which comes from the laminate


----------



## starprism_7

A small gift from Paris. So glad manage to find this scarf in this cw. Been looking for it everywhere.


----------



## SaSaEN

Evelyne PM in etoupe and bandana from Paris


----------



## westcoastgal

bebe8881 said:


> My bf helped me find a GP Rose Jaipur in Epsom. Based on the diff reads I've gone through, it's usually Negonda.
> Anyone can shed some light and advice if it's a worthy purchase? It's my first H bag
> 
> P/s: will only see it this Saturday, but according to him it feels plastic, which comes from the laminate


I have a negonda gp36. I've seen an epsom gp30 and it's not the same look. It's a different epsom than what you see in SLGs (those are different leathers). It's got a larger grain and texture to it and it's a bit shinier. I've requested to buy a GP30 so I like it myself and it's a nice, light bag. I think you should see it in person and only buy it if you like it.


----------



## stacey_1805

Luxzenith said:


> Thank you! This bag also marks my last bag purchase on H.com as I got a medor clutch also.. I didn't know online have limit of 2 bags per year too until they called me!



Wow I didn't know that.. thanks for sharing


----------



## stacey_1805

azukitea said:


> Gold swift leather lindy30 / matching paddock and twilly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654362
> View attachment 3654363
> View attachment 3654364



I'm not really a Lindy person but your's looks like an absolute dream! The leather looks so buttery soft..!


----------



## Light2018

I'm new to high-end designer bags. I have one LV Epi Mabillon backpack. Other than that, I have Rebecca Minkoff, Coach, Orla Kiely. I'm about to turn 50 and own about 7 bags total. 

I was divorced on 3/15/17 after an oppressive 19 years of marriage. I decided to buy myself something nice to just be me again. I went to the Fendi boutique in Short Hills, NJ twice. I could decide between a Lei and Dotcom. Then I went to a very reputable consignment in Livingston, NJ and met a Blue Jean Victoria bag. I returned twice. On the third visit, I bought it. 

What have I done? I love the bag, but I'm in a neighborhood and part of women who shop at Macy's when things are on sale. 

Can I carry this bag every day? Will it withstand daily use? I'm nearly a minimalist and cannot wrap my mind around a bag collection, but I LOVE this bag.


----------



## Luxzenith

bagloverismeme said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you.. am trying to use this bag more.. I do get a tad fearful even getting out of my own car to the mall, as car park lots are tight in a lot of places here.. and especially after a heavy rain, I fear about dirty rainwater on my car brushing onto this bag.. could be uncalled for and being paranoid..!


----------



## catsinthebag

TrinaO67 said:


> View attachment 3656256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to high-end designer bags. I have one LV Epi Mabillon backpack. Other than that, I have Rebecca Minkoff, Coach, Orla Kiely. I'm about to turn 50 and own about 7 bags total.
> 
> I was divorced on 3/15/17 after an oppressive 19 years of marriage. I decided to buy myself something nice to just be me again. I went to the Fendi boutique in Short Hills, NJ twice. I could decide between a Lei and Dotcom. Then I went to a very reputable consignment in Livingston, NJ and met a Blue Jean Victoria bag. I returned twice. On the third visit, I bought it.
> 
> What have I done? I love the bag, but I'm in a neighborhood and part of women who shop at Macy's when things are on sale.
> 
> Can I carry this bag every day? Will it withstand daily use? I'm nearly a minimalist and cannot wrap my mind around a bag collection, but I LOVE this bag.



First, your bag is gorgeous! Congrats on treating yourself after going through what must have been a very difficult time. Second, Hermes bags are incredibly durable. Yes, you can use this every day! Just wipe it off if it gets wet. The Victoria is such a classic and useful style, and Blue Jean is one of the most classic H colors. It's also super understated, so I doubt anyone in your area will know what it is, they'll just see a really nice bag. Congrats on this great find!


----------



## MommyDaze

TrinaO67 said:


> View attachment 3656256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to high-end designer bags. I have one LV Epi Mabillon backpack. Other than that, I have Rebecca Minkoff, Coach, Orla Kiely. I'm about to turn 50 and own about 7 bags total.
> 
> I was divorced on 3/15/17 after an oppressive 19 years of marriage. I decided to buy myself something nice to just be me again. I went to the Fendi boutique in Short Hills, NJ twice. I could decide between a Lei and Dotcom. Then I went to a very reputable consignment in Livingston, NJ and met a Blue Jean Victoria bag. I returned twice. On the third visit, I bought it.
> 
> What have I done? I love the bag, but I'm in a neighborhood and part of women who shop at Macy's when things are on sale.
> 
> Can I carry this bag every day? Will it withstand daily use? I'm nearly a minimalist and cannot wrap my mind around a bag collection, but I LOVE this bag.


I love my Victoria. I think it's a perfect under the radar bag for you. I don't use mine every day, but consider it a workhorse bag that will withstand daily use.  Enjoy!


----------



## Light2018

catsinthebag said:


> First, your bag is gorgeous! Congrats on treating yourself after going through what must have been a very difficult time. Second, Hermes bags are incredibly durable. Yes, you can use this every day! Just wipe it off if it gets wet. The Victoria is such a classic and useful style, and Blue Jean is one of the most classic H colors. It's also super understated, so I doubt anyone in your area will know what it is, they'll just see a really nice bag. Congrats on this great find!



Thank you very much. I wanted it so badly, but bringing it home brought with it a host of emotions I didn't expect. I stopped by the Hermes boutique in Short Hills for the first time this morning. The sales consultant was very helpful.  She told me about the durability and leather. They will also treat the bag, as I am sure you already know, to spruce it up after signs of wear are apparent. 

Now that I have it, I can't imagine being without it. Maybe the novelty will wear and I can rotate it with my other non-Hermes bags. 

I tried on the Lindy. I think I love that and the Bolise, just as much. Ahhh. 

I'm surprise by how neutral the Blue Jean seems. I was afraid it wouldn't go with anything. It seems to coordinate with many colors.


----------



## Light2018

MommyDaze said:


> I love my Victoria. I think it's a perfect under the radar bag for you. I don't use mine every day, but consider it a workhorse bag that will withstand daily use.  Enjoy!



I actually went to Hermes in Short Hills this morning and they endured me the bag could withstand anything and just I had chosen a durable leather. I am surprised I don't want friends to know what it is, but I don't. Strange, right. I wouldn't have known it was Hermes. Now I'm starting to notice other handbags. It's as if a veil has been lifted. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## suziez

TrinaO67 said:


> Thank you very much. I wanted it so badly, but bringing it home brought with it a host of emotions I didn't expect. I stopped by the Hermes boutique in Short Hills for the first time this morning. The sales consultant was very helpful.  She told me about the durability and leather. They will also treat the bag, as I am sure you already know, to spruce it up after signs of wear are apparent.
> 
> Now that I have it, I can't imagine being without it. Maybe the novelty will wear and I can rotate it with my other non-Hermes bags.
> 
> I tried on the Lindy. I think I love that and the Bolise, just as much. Ahhh.
> 
> I'm surprise by how neutral the Blue Jean seems. I was afraid it wouldn't go with anything. It seems to coordinate with many colors.





TrinaO67 said:


> Thank you very much. I wanted it so badly, but bringing it home brought with it a host of emotions I didn't expect. I stopped by the Hermes boutique in Short Hills for the first time this morning. The sales consultant was very helpful.  She told me about the durability and leather. They will also treat the bag, as I am sure you already know, to spruce it up after signs of wear are apparent.
> 
> Now that I have it, I can't imagine being without it. Maybe the novelty will wear and I can rotate it with my other non-Hermes bags.
> 
> I tried on the Lindy. I think I love that and the Bolise, just as much. Ahhh.
> 
> I'm surprise by how neutral the Blue Jean seems. I was afraid it wouldn't go with anything. It seems to coordinate with many colors.


Congrats on your new beautiful bag.  I'm glad you treated yourself as you are very deserving.  While divorce is painful there is always much light at the end of the tunnel and if it happens to be a blue jean h bag - all the better.  enjoy your new purchase and welcome to the orange side


----------



## MSO13

TrinaO67 said:


> Thank you very much. I wanted it so badly, but bringing it home brought with it a host of emotions I didn't expect. I stopped by the Hermes boutique in Short Hills for the first time this morning. The sales consultant was very helpful.  She told me about the durability and leather. They will also treat the bag, as I am sure you already know, to spruce it up after signs of wear are apparent.
> 
> Now that I have it, I can't imagine being without it. Maybe the novelty will wear and I can rotate it with my other non-Hermes bags.
> 
> I tried on the Lindy. I think I love that and the Bolise, just as much. Ahhh.
> 
> I'm surprise by how neutral the Blue Jean seems. I was afraid it wouldn't go with anything. It seems to coordinate with many colors.



It sounds like love to me and it's very under the radar so I don't think you have to worry about the H factor with this bag. I'm glad you got to try more styles on, definitely pace yourself-as they say around here the Orange slope is the slipperiest of all! 

My take on the color Blue Jean is that it got it's name for going with everything rather than being the color of blue jeans if that makes sense.


----------



## remainsilly

TrinaO67 said:


> View attachment 3656256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to high-end designer bags. I have one LV Epi Mabillon backpack. Other than that, I have Rebecca Minkoff, Coach, Orla Kiely. I'm about to turn 50 and own about 7 bags total.
> 
> I was divorced on 3/15/17 after an oppressive 19 years of marriage. I decided to buy myself something nice to just be me again. I went to the Fendi boutique in Short Hills, NJ twice. I could decide between a Lei and Dotcom. Then I went to a very reputable consignment in Livingston, NJ and met a Blue Jean Victoria bag. I returned twice. On the third visit, I bought it.
> 
> What have I done? I love the bag, but I'm in a neighborhood and part of women who shop at Macy's when things are on sale.
> 
> Can I carry this bag every day? Will it withstand daily use? I'm nearly a minimalist and cannot wrap my mind around a bag collection, but I LOVE this bag.


Congratulations on choosing a great h style!

I own vic in noir.
Not everyday use--could be. Just have a few bags to rotate through.

Have accidentally slammed into vehicle dashboard & crushed/closed into toilet stall door. Still perfect.
Carried through every "normal" situation & store--even in rain.
No one notices bag is hermes. Nothing seems to damage it...yet.

I do slather mine in collonil leather gel & waterstop spray.
Also slather matching h wallet.
Works for me.

Enjoy.

edit: h will not spa that light lining--so I hose down with collonil waterstop. And often fold scarf inside, as slight protection.


----------



## LDDChanel

BabyBenV said:


> Here she is Miss C24 Craie ghw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] in all her glory!!!
> 
> View attachment 3652855



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LDDChanel

jkhuu623 said:


> View attachment 3652802
> 
> 
> My very first Birkin in Togo Birkin 30 in Etoupe! Also picked up a new twilly and malachite Carmen!



Stunning! Congrats


----------



## Light2018

suziez said:


> Congrats on your new beautiful bag.  I'm glad you treated yourself as you are very deserving.  While divorce is painful there is always much light at the end of the tunnel and if it happens to be a blue jean h bag - all the better.  enjoy your new purchase and welcome to the orange side



Thank you! It is a "side," isn't it? I feel like I may have fallen down the rabbit hole of handbags.


----------



## Light2018

remainsilly said:


> Congratulations on choosing a great h style!
> 
> I own vic in noir.
> Not everyday use--could be. Just have a few bags to rotate through.
> 
> Have accidentally slammed into vehicle dashboard & crushed/closed into toilet stall door. Still perfect.
> Carried through every "normal" situation & store--even in rain.
> No one notices bag is hermes. Nothing seems to damage it...yet.
> 
> I do slather mine in collonil leather gel & waterstop spray.
> Also slather matching h wallet.
> Works for me.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> edit: h will not spa that light lining--so I hose down with collonil waterstop. And often fold scarf inside, as slight protection.



Thanks for the tips. Yes, I purchased an insert from the bag, at the suggestion of the shop. It's not the prettiest insert, but it will protect the inside. I carried it for one day before realizing it would be a problem. 

Thank you!


----------



## Light2018

MrsOwen3 said:


> It sounds like love to me and it's very under the radar so I don't think you have to worry about the H factor with this bag. I'm glad you got to try more styles on, definitely pace yourself-as they say around here the Orange slope is the slipperiest of all!
> 
> My take on the color Blue Jean is that it got it's name for going with everything rather than being the color of blue jeans if that makes sense.



The "H Factor" is something about which I need to learn more. I actually didn't think about any of this before making the purchase. I like your take on the name of the color. I hadn't thought about it that way, but it's working its way into my wardrobe.  Thank you!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TrinaO67 said:


> View attachment 3656256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to high-end designer bags. I have one LV Epi Mabillon backpack. Other than that, I have Rebecca Minkoff, Coach, Orla Kiely. I'm about to turn 50 and own about 7 bags total.
> 
> I was divorced on 3/15/17 after an oppressive 19 years of marriage. I decided to buy myself something nice to just be me again. I went to the Fendi boutique in Short Hills, NJ twice. I could decide between a Lei and Dotcom. Then I went to a very reputable consignment in Livingston, NJ and met a Blue Jean Victoria bag. I returned twice. On the third visit, I bought it.
> 
> What have I done? I love the bag, but I'm in a neighborhood and part of women who shop at Macy's when things are on sale.
> 
> Can I carry this bag every day? Will it withstand daily use? I'm nearly a minimalist and cannot wrap my mind around a bag collection, but I LOVE this bag.


Congratulations it's gorgeous!! You definitely made the right choice and I can see why you love it. You deserve it and I really wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks. I have loved designer bags for years but until a few months ago when I started browsing the Hermes section of the forum I wouldn't have had a clue what this was. It's very subtle but beautiful, enjoy it, the quality of Hermes along with the option to spa makes it a better long term option in my book and a great way to mark a new start in your life x


----------



## catsinthebag

MrsOwen3 said:


> It sounds like love to me and it's very under the radar so I don't think you have to worry about the H factor with this bag. I'm glad you got to try more styles on, definitely pace yourself-as they say around here the Orange slope is the slipperiest of all!
> 
> My take on the color Blue Jean is that it got it's name for going with everything rather than being the color of blue jeans if that makes sense.



I like your take on Blue Jean -- never thought of it this way before, but I will from now on!


----------



## catsinthebag

TrinaO67 said:


> The "H Factor" is something about which I need to learn more. I actually didn't think about any of this before making the purchase. I like your take on the name of the color. I hadn't thought about it that way, but it's working its way into my wardrobe.  Thank you!



Welcome to the H side! I think just about anything you want to know about Hermes can be found on this forum. The wealth of knowledge here on TPF is truly impressive, and it's a very friendly place!


----------



## Light2018

catsinthebag said:


> Welcome to the H side! I think just about anything you want to know about Hermes can be found on this forum. The wealth of knowledge here on TPF is truly impressive, and it's a very friendly place!



It is very friendly,  and I'm finding it fun and engaging to discuss something that's, for once, not so critical and serious.


----------



## Light2018

Tonimichelle said:


> Congratulations it's gorgeous!! You definitely made the right choice and I can see why you love it. You deserve it and I really wouldn't worry about what anyone else thinks. I have loved designer bags for years but until a few months ago when I started browsing the Hermes section of the forum I wouldn't have had a clue what this was. It's very subtle but beautiful, enjoy it, the quality of Hermes along with the option to spa makes it a better long term option in my book and a great way to mark a new start in your life x



Hi Tonimichelle: Thank you. I do love it. Hermes meant nothing to me three weeks ago and now I own one. I wouldn't call it an impulsive purchase, but it certainly makes a statement in my life. The option to have it refreshed, should it wear, is very appealing. Thank you for your well wishes.


----------



## 30gold

Trina, congratulations on your new to you Hermes.  It is a beauty and I suspect that you will have years and years of enjoyment.  Like you, I purchased my first Hermes bag when I got divorced about 12 years ago.  I wear it constantly and, of course, have added other Hermes items that I just had to have.  All the best to you!


----------



## oohshinythings

bebe8881 said:


> My bf helped me find a GP Rose Jaipur in Epsom. Based on the diff reads I've gone through, it's usually Negonda.
> Anyone can shed some light and advice if it's a worthy purchase? It's my first H bag
> 
> P/s: will only see it this Saturday, but according to him it feels plastic, which comes from the laminate


I have a GP36 in Vert Anglais epsom and I love it. It feels lighter than negonda, and also holds its shape really well. Epsom has a different texture than negonda for sure, but it feels the same as my epsom Kelly sellier, if that helps.


----------



## hopiko

jkhuu623 said:


> View attachment 3652802
> 
> 
> My very first Birkin in Togo Birkin 30 in Etoupe! Also picked up a new twilly and malachite Carmen!


Congrats! Gorgeous!   Love it!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Melbee said:


> And this just happened!!  Orange poppy Togo b35!!!!!


Congrats !! You'll need to bring her to the meet !


----------



## Light2018

30gold said:


> Trina, congratulations on your new to you Hermes.  It is a beauty and I suspect that you will have years and years of enjoyment.  Like you, I purchased my first Hermes bag when I got divorced about 12 years ago.  I wear it constantly and, of course, have added other Hermes items that I just had to have.  All the best to you!



I thought I'd feel guilty, but the purchase has been entirely liberating. I'm not quite sure the significance. Perhaps I'll process it someday or just enjoy it for what it is. Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## liz_

My first pair of Oran Sandals


----------



## ninunani

Love this shade of red 
Size 25 perfect for me!


----------



## bagloverismeme

Luxzenith said:


> Thank you.. am trying to use this bag more.. I do get a tad fearful even getting out of my own car to the mall, as car park lots are tight in a lot of places here.. and especially after a heavy rain, I fear about dirty rainwater on my car brushing onto this bag.. could be uncalled for and being paranoid..!


Oh it's really that easy to get dirty?


----------



## Bethanh

TrinaO67 said:


> View attachment 3656256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to high-end designer bags. I have one LV Epi Mabillon backpack. Other than that, I have Rebecca Minkoff, Coach, Orla Kiely. I'm about to turn 50 and own about 7 bags total.
> 
> I was divorced on 3/15/17 after an oppressive 19 years of marriage. I decided to buy myself something nice to just be me again. I went to the Fendi boutique in Short Hills, NJ twice. I could decide between a Lei and Dotcom. Then I went to a very reputable consignment in Livingston, NJ and met a Blue Jean Victoria bag. I returned twice. On the third visit, I bought it.
> 
> What have I done? I love the bag, but I'm in a neighborhood and part of women who shop at Macy's when things are on sale.
> 
> Can I carry this bag every day? Will it withstand daily use? I'm nearly a minimalist and cannot wrap my mind around a bag collection, but I LOVE this bag.



The Victoria is a beautiful bag, and blue jean a gorgeous colour. Carry it every day. Enjoy it. You deserve it.


----------



## Light2018

ninunani said:


> Love this shade of red
> Size 25 perfect for me!


 This is a beautiful color and the twillys look great.


----------



## Luxzenith

bagloverismeme said:


> Oh it's really that easy to get dirty?



It should not.. as it is clemence.. and I have blue saint cyr (lighter shade) in a lindy in clemence too.. I think I am just being paranoid!


----------



## Light2018

Bethanh said:


> The Victoria is a beautiful bag, and blue jean a gorgeous colour. Carry it every day. Enjoy it. You deserve it.



Thank you very much.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TrinaO67 said:


> View attachment 3656256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to high-end designer bags. I have one LV Epi Mabillon backpack. Other than that, I have Rebecca Minkoff, Coach, Orla Kiely. I'm about to turn 50 and own about 7 bags total.
> 
> I was divorced on 3/15/17 after an oppressive 19 years of marriage. I decided to buy myself something nice to just be me again. I went to the Fendi boutique in Short Hills, NJ twice. I could decide between a Lei and Dotcom. Then I went to a very reputable consignment in Livingston, NJ and met a Blue Jean Victoria bag. I returned twice. On the third visit, I bought it.
> 
> What have I done? I love the bag, but I'm in a neighborhood and part of women who shop at Macy's when things are on sale.
> 
> Can I carry this bag every day? Will it withstand daily use? I'm nearly a minimalist and cannot wrap my mind around a bag collection, but I LOVE this bag.



I too bought my first H bag following my divorce(also 19 years).  I found it to be very liberating as my ex would have never approved of me spending more than $100 on a bag.   I now get a secret thrill everyday when I carry my H bags.  It empowered me and made me feel like a rebel.   I hope you enjoy your beautiful Victoria and relish carrying it.  Divorce is not an easy process but a little retail therapy can help  Enjoy your bag! You deserve it!!!


----------



## ehy12

ninunani said:


> Love this shade of red
> Size 25 perfect for me!


I love this color!! May I adk which red is this??


----------



## furfur11

I bought this bracelet last week. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## cafecreme15

TrinaO67 said:


> View attachment 3656256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to high-end designer bags. I have one LV Epi Mabillon backpack. Other than that, I have Rebecca Minkoff, Coach, Orla Kiely. I'm about to turn 50 and own about 7 bags total.
> 
> I was divorced on 3/15/17 after an oppressive 19 years of marriage. I decided to buy myself something nice to just be me again. I went to the Fendi boutique in Short Hills, NJ twice. I could decide between a Lei and Dotcom. Then I went to a very reputable consignment in Livingston, NJ and met a Blue Jean Victoria bag. I returned twice. On the third visit, I bought it.
> 
> What have I done? I love the bag, but I'm in a neighborhood and part of women who shop at Macy's when things are on sale.
> 
> Can I carry this bag every day? Will it withstand daily use? I'm nearly a minimalist and cannot wrap my mind around a bag collection, but I LOVE this bag.


Congratulations on reclaiming your life and doing something to make yourself happy! You 100% deserve to carry a bag that makes your heart sing. The Victoria is a beautiful, classy, and very understated design. And it is to die for in blue jean! If you live in a neighborhood that is not in tune with luxury brands, then I doubt anyone would even notice it is Hermes. What's most important is that you love it, it makes you happy, and that you will get good use out of it. Enjoy this bag!! Hopefully it is the first of many more to come


----------



## bfly

TrinaO67 said:


> View attachment 3656256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to high-end designer bags. I have one LV Epi Mabillon backpack. Other than that, I have Rebecca Minkoff, Coach, Orla Kiely. I'm about to turn 50 and own about 7 bags total.
> 
> I was divorced on 3/15/17 after an oppressive 19 years of marriage. I decided to buy myself something nice to just be me again. I went to the Fendi boutique in Short Hills, NJ twice. I could decide between a Lei and Dotcom. Then I went to a very reputable consignment in Livingston, NJ and met a Blue Jean Victoria bag. I returned twice. On the third visit, I bought it.
> 
> What have I done? I love the bag, but I'm in a neighborhood and part of women who shop at Macy's when things are on sale.
> 
> Can I carry this bag every day? Will it withstand daily use? I'm nearly a minimalist and cannot wrap my mind around a bag collection, but I LOVE this bag.



I am sorry about your divorced. But indeed, you deserve something wonderful in your life. This bag is beautiful. May i know where the consignment store you visited at? I am in NJ as well, maybe  I can find little gem there like you. 
Take care.


----------



## Cacciatrice

I found this antique in a flea market, logo seems very similar to Hermes one, Can this be something very very old?


----------



## Light2018

Bethanh said:


> The Victoria is a beautiful bag, and blue jean a gorgeous colour. Carry it every day. Enjoy it. You deserve it.



I am having trouble following the format of the forum. I hope I didn't already reply. If this is redundant, I apologize. Mine wouldn't approve either. He called people who wear and like designer merchandise "label whores." How's that for classy? I am going to enjoy it, and spoil myself just a little in this chapter of my life. Nothing insane, but retail therapy helps. It has been proven. Thanks!


----------



## Light2018

bfly said:


> I am sorry about your divorced. But indeed, you deserve something wonderful in your life. This bag is beautiful. May i know where the consignment store you visited at? I am in NJ as well, maybe  I can find little gem there like you.
> Take care.



Thank you. I love it. They had a few Kelly bags and Birkins. They were a bit too pricey for me, but they have other bags as well. The ladies there are lovely. It's called Duet Curated Consignment on S. Livingston Avenue, Livingston, NJ. They have items on the website, but call in advance. There was a Fendi on the website, but when I got there, it had been sold. Some things move fairly quickly. But they seem to get new merchandise every day.  Here's the link: http://duetboutique.com. I'm trying not to go back!


----------



## westcoastgal

TrinaO67 said:


> View attachment 3656256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to high-end designer bags. I have one LV Epi Mabillon backpack. Other than that, I have Rebecca Minkoff, Coach, Orla Kiely. I'm about to turn 50 and own about 7 bags total.
> 
> I was divorced on 3/15/17 after an oppressive 19 years of marriage. I decided to buy myself something nice to just be me again. I went to the Fendi boutique in Short Hills, NJ twice. I could decide between a Lei and Dotcom. Then I went to a very reputable consignment in Livingston, NJ and met a Blue Jean Victoria bag. I returned twice. On the third visit, I bought it.
> 
> What have I done? I love the bag, but I'm in a neighborhood and part of women who shop at Macy's when things are on sale.
> 
> Can I carry this bag every day? Will it withstand daily use? I'm nearly a minimalist and cannot wrap my mind around a bag collection, but I LOVE this bag.


Wear it and enjoy!! Of course you can have it - even when people you know shop at Macy's on sale. Yes you can use everyday. If anyone asks it's vintage. The only cure from the shock of your first H purchase might be buying yourself a second item!


----------



## bfly

TrinaO67 said:


> Thank you. I love it. They had a few Kelly bags and Birkins. They were a bit too pricey for me, but they have other bags as well. The ladies there are lovely. It's called Duet Curated Consignment on S. Livingston Avenue, Livingston, NJ. They have items on the website, but call in advance. There was a Fendi on the website, but when I got there, it had been sold. Some things move fairly quickly. But they seem to get new merchandise every day.  Here's the link: http://duetboutique.com. I'm trying not to go back!



Thank you TrinaO67. I definitely will check them out.


----------



## ninunani

ehy12 said:


> I love this color!! May I adk which red is this??


It is Rouge Grenat


----------



## ehy12

ninunani said:


> It is Rouge Grenat


Thank you it is stunning!!


----------



## Light2018

westcoastgal said:


> Wear it and enjoy!! Of course you can have it - even when people you know shop at Macy's on sale. Yes you can use everyday. If anyone asks it's vintage. The only cure from the shock of your first H purchase might be buying yourself a second item!



You might be an enabler.


----------



## BellaCC

TrinaO67 said:


> Thank you. I love it. They had a few Kelly bags and Birkins. They were a bit too pricey for me, but they have other bags as well. The ladies there are lovely. It's called Duet Curated Consignment on S. Livingston Avenue, Livingston, NJ. They have items on the website, but call in advance. There was a Fendi on the website, but when I got there, it had been sold. Some things move fairly quickly. But they seem to get new merchandise every day.  Here's the link: http://duetboutique.com. I'm trying not to go back!



I live a town over and I've passed that store so many times, next time I will have to stop in.


----------



## ninunani

TrinaO67 said:


> This is a beautiful color and the twillys look great.


Thank you!


----------



## Light2018

BellaCC said:


> I live a town over and I've passed that store so many times, next time I will have to stop in.



They seem to get something new every day. Their stock is constantly changing online. I'd love to know what someone else thinks. Let me know if you stop by.


----------



## luxi_max

Rose Azalee GHW Swift Pochette


----------



## okiern1981

Received a lovely pre repeat shoulder surgery present from DH...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
v
	

		
			
		

		
	




A La Bag in CDC....She makes my third La Bag, and first piece of CDC!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3659103
> 
> 
> Rose Azalee GHW Swift Pochette



Such a cute pretty bag!!


----------



## grapegravity

Latest addition to my little H family:
Rouge Casaque Picotin 18 and Blue Electrique gator CDC with GHW!


----------



## tabbi001

grapegravity said:


> Latest addition to my little H family:
> Rouge Casaque Picotin 18 and Blue Electrique gator CDC with GHW!
> View attachment 3659393
> View attachment 3659395


Love everything!


----------



## westcoastgal

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3659103
> 
> 
> Rose Azalee GHW Swift Pochette


This is one gorgeous bag!!


----------



## grapegravity

tabbi001 said:


> Love everything!


Thank you


----------



## luxi_max

obsessedwhermes said:


> Such a cute pretty bag!!





westcoastgal said:


> This is one gorgeous bag!!



Thank you!  It was a nice surprise from my lovely SA!


----------



## Peonyandi

Brought this cutie home today!


----------



## stacey_1805

Peonyandi said:


> Brought this cutie home today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659712



I saw this exact one at the boutique today! Some mod shots please..if it's not too much trouble?


----------



## starprism_7

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3659103
> 
> 
> Rose Azalee GHW Swift Pochette


Love this & your samurais!


----------



## bagidiotic

Peonyandi said:


> Brought this cutie home today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659712


Looks like a  drawstring  bucket 
Handheld
Any specs and  details  to share


----------



## Peonyandi

stacey_1805 said:


> I saw this exact one at the boutique today! Some mod shots please..if it's not too much trouble?



Sure! Will post some tomorrow [emoji4]


----------



## Peonyandi

bagidiotic said:


> Looks like a  drawstring  bucket
> Handheld
> Any specs and  details  to share



Hi bagidiotic! Its the Musardine bag, a new style I believe starting from 2016. It comes in black leather, gold and a red. The drawstring silk pouch is detachable and is interchangeable with other prints. The bag could be carried two ways, on the shoulder and handheld. In the photo I posted, the strap was doubled up to be carried on your arm or handheld, but if I extend the strap it becomes a shoulder bag. 

I saw it in an airport boutique months ago and couldn't get it out of my mind because it's so whimsical and different. Size wise it fits a pretty good amount, I can fit everything I usually carry in a B25 or even more, because the silk pouch is soft and somewhat expandable. [emoji4]


----------



## CClovesbags

Oh my, I apology for being silly but this scarf ring is amazing.... it's been awhile since I've found something that's so versatile!!! 
Stumbled on the scarf ring when my SA was showing the new samurai scarf and recommended this ring to me. She said it was one of her favorites and you could do so much with it...scarf wise... but I couldn't help to play with it
	

		
			
		

		
	



Use it as a bag charm!!!


----------



## CClovesbags

Or as a piece of jewelry!!!




 The scarf ring has a good weight to it and very well made. Just love it!!
Sorry for rambling [emoji4] 
Wish you all a great weekend ahead


----------



## Amka

CClovesbags said:


> Or as a piece of jewelry!!!
> View attachment 3659894
> 
> View attachment 3659895
> 
> The scarf ring has a good weight to it and very well made. Just love it!!
> Sorry for rambling [emoji4]
> Wish you all a great weekend ahead


It looks so nice as a bracelet! You make me want to get that scarf ring now


----------



## CClovesbags

Amka said:


> It looks so nice as a bracelet! You make me want to get that scarf ring now



I was never a scarf person, let along using a scarf ring but gosh, it's so pretty and a lot cheaper than most of my H items [emoji4]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Thanks, BBC!
After buying my Blue Iris ostrich, I've learn that you should only allow yourself to "obsess" about a specific color AFTER you see it in person because you never know how you will react to it until you see it IRL. Or, even worse, you realize you might have been offered a possible unicorn (Natural Barenia Birkin 25 w/ GHW. Aren't Barenias very rare?) and didn't give it a thought because you didn't know whet you were being offered!!!! I am praying it was Gold Swift instead. Trying to get in touch with my SA to confirm and see if I'm still in time to correct my mistake!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## NOIRetMoi

VickyB said:


> Hi! I kinda still stand by my rule. I'd say no to a B30 for the Lerger or Alaia dress w/ heels for a night out.  JMO and style. A birkin is a tote no matter how you dress it up  -  even if it is crock.  And totes, unless they are doll size (silk Lady Diors small are nice) ,  are not "out to nicer dinner" bags - unless you are going to dinner right after work. Again, JMO.



I agree with you, especially because of the size. I think a dressier option that can be worn day to night is probably a black Kelly 25 in a smooth leather (Black box, although I'm not sure they still make anything in it) or an exotic like croc.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

LittleMsMelody said:


> That multi chain d'ancre is spectacular. I hope you get it one day. It looks amazing on you!


Thanks, LittleMsMelody! ❤️
It is to die for and since it drapes over your hand, it fits perfectly with my daily stack. Did you notice the small dangling diamond between the thumb and index finger?
I almost fainted when I saw it. It was the cherry on top of an already mind blowing cake!


----------



## oohshinythings

Got myself a GP 36 in noir epsom. Feeling minimalist today so no bag bling


----------



## NOIRetMoi

QUOTE="suziez, post: 31196629, member: 583543"]can u please post modeling pics.  I am new to rose gold and have no idea of how to wear it - alone? mix the metals?[/QUOTE]
Alone or mixing the metals. It's gorgeous either way!


----------



## Meta

My Black Beauty, SO K25.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

weN84 said:


> My Black Beauty, SO K25.
> 
> View attachment 3660014
> View attachment 3660016
> View attachment 3660015



To die for!!! A cousin to my dream black leather bag. K or B 25 with a red interior, but in a smooth leather instead


----------



## NOIRetMoi

And here's Miss Blue Iris with a pair of Ink suede Aquazzura flats. She changes color depending on the light: from a brighter midnight blue during the day to almost Navy at night (or an unwashed denim color).


----------



## LovEmAll

blondissima777 said:


> And here's Miss Blue Iris with a pair of Ink suede Aquazzura flats. She changes color depending on the light: from a brighter midnight blue during the day to almost Navy at night (or an unwashed denim color).


Absolute dream of a bag....there is something so special about birdies!  Congrats


----------



## ehy12

weN84 said:


> My Black Beauty, SO K25.
> 
> View attachment 3660014
> View attachment 3660016
> View attachment 3660015


Stunning!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3659103
> 
> 
> Rose Azalee GHW Swift Pochette


What a brilliant pink pop of color. Lovely!


----------



## cremel

weN84 said:


> My Black Beauty, SO K25.
> 
> View attachment 3660014
> View attachment 3660016
> View attachment 3660015



This is a timeless piece. You did a great job on your SO. I actually kind of messed up. Should have ordered a chevre.


----------



## Myke518

an afternoon pick me up


----------



## Meta

blondissima777 said:


> To die for!!! A cousin to my dream black leather bag. K or B 25 with a red interior, but in a smooth leather instead


Thank you for your kind words!  Hope you'll be able to get your dream K/B25 soon. 



cremel said:


> This is a timeless piece. You did a great job on your SO. I actually kind of messed up. Should have ordered a chevre.


Thank you for your kind words.  Hope your SO turns out well though!

@honhon @Serva1 and @ehy12 here's where you can find out more on watermark for pics.  I personally use Snapseed,  a photo editing app for my pic that also allows for text editing. On my laptop, I use photo editing software.


----------



## lulilu

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3660148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an afternoon pick me up



Love your Nudos.  I have two (one big, one regular) but love love love the diamond.


----------



## liz_

weN84 said:


> My Black Beauty, SO K25.
> 
> View attachment 3660014
> View attachment 3660016
> View attachment 3660015



This K25 in chèvre skin gorgeous congrats! Can't wait to see some in action pics! [emoji178]


----------



## bagidiotic

Peonyandi said:


> Hi bagidiotic! Its the Musardine bag, a new style I believe starting from 2016. It comes in black leather, gold and a red. The drawstring silk pouch is detachable and is interchangeable with other prints. The bag could be carried two ways, on the shoulder and handheld. In the photo I posted, the strap was doubled up to be carried on your arm or handheld, but if I extend the strap it becomes a shoulder bag.
> 
> I saw it in an airport boutique months ago and couldn't get it out of my mind because it's so whimsical and different. Size wise it fits a pretty good amount, I can fit everything I usually carry in a B25 or even more, because the silk pouch is soft and somewhat expandable. [emoji4]


Wow enjoy your  new bag
Look like  a good  bargain 
Appreciate your reports


----------



## Myke518

lulilu said:


> Love your Nudos.  I have two (one big, one regular) but love love love the diamond.



Thanks lulilu!! I love the nudos too, wear them every day. It *might* be a bit blingy for daytime but eh, life's short and momma's gotta be happy haha. 

The diamond ones are really really sparkly and very comfortable to stack, I recommend them!


----------



## Hermezzy

oohshinythings said:


> Got myself a GP 36 in noir epsom. Feeling minimalist today so no bag bling
> 
> View attachment 3660025


Didnt know they made GPs in epsom- gorgeous choice!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

weN84 said:


> My Black Beauty, SO K25.
> 
> View attachment 3660014
> View attachment 3660016
> View attachment 3660015



An understated beauty! [emoji8]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

blondissima777 said:


> And here's Miss Blue Iris with a pair of Ink suede Aquazzura flats. She changes color depending on the light: from a brighter midnight blue during the day to almost Navy at night (or an unwashed denim color).



She looks so beautiful! And you have paired her well! Lovely!!


----------



## oohshinythings

Hermezzy said:


> Didnt know they made GPs in epsom- gorgeous choice!


Yes they're my new obsession! Lighter in weight and also holds its shape better than negonda and country vache


----------



## cremel

blondissima777 said:


> And here's Miss Blue Iris with a pair of Ink suede Aquazzura flats. She changes color depending on the light: from a brighter midnight blue during the day to almost Navy at night (or an unwashed denim color).



[emoji170][emoji170]absolutely stunning!!


----------



## theonlyprincess

My last purchase was this gorgeous B30! I am feeling ever so lucky as she is my third Birkin in only four months! I can feel that 2017 is my lucky H year! [emoji5][emoji92]


----------



## stacey_1805

theonlyprincess said:


> My last purchase was this gorgeous B30! I am feeling ever so lucky as she is my third Birkin in only four months! I can feel that 2017 is my lucky H year! [emoji5][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3660768



Wow 3rd Birkin in 4 months, you are on a roll! Congrats!


----------



## bagalogist

theonlyprincess said:


> My last purchase was this gorgeous B30! I am feeling ever so lucky as she is my third Birkin in only four months! I can feel that 2017 is my lucky H year! [emoji5][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3660768


beautiful color! congratulations! is it etain?


----------



## theonlyprincess

bagalogist said:


> beautiful color! congratulations! is it etain?



Bingo! My new love is Etain!


----------



## suziez

blondissima777 said:


> View attachment 3659983
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="suziez, post: 31196629, member: 583543"]can u please post modeling pics.  I am new to rose gold and have no idea of how to wear it - alone? mix the metals?


Alone or mixing the metals. It's gorgeous either way!
View attachment 3660002

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
wow, love it


----------



## suziez

blondissima777 said:


> And here's Miss Blue Iris with a pair of Ink suede Aquazzura flats. She changes color depending on the light: from a brighter midnight blue during the day to almost Navy at night (or an unwashed denim color).


just beautiful


----------



## suziez

Myke518 said:


> View attachment 3660148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an afternoon pick me up


It certainly picked me up.   beautiful look


----------



## Myke518

theonlyprincess said:


> My last purchase was this gorgeous B30! I am feeling ever so lucky as she is my third Birkin in only four months! I can feel that 2017 is my lucky H year! [emoji5][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3660768


Wowwww... beautiful



suziez said:


> just beautiful



Thanks suziez!


----------



## azukitea

Hermezzy said:


> Didnt know they made GPs in epsom- gorgeous choice!


yes they do now this year!

I just missed out on UK H.com an etain epsom GP36  I clicked it few minutes too late!


----------



## littleblackbag

weN84 said:


> My Black Beauty, SO K25.
> 
> View attachment 3660014
> View attachment 3660016
> View attachment 3660015


Perfection!


----------



## Rhl2987

theonlyprincess said:


> My last purchase was this gorgeous B30! I am feeling ever so lucky as she is my third Birkin in only four months! I can feel that 2017 is my lucky H year! [emoji5][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3660768


Such a classic beauty. Enjoy!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

KD no. 2 and clic clac surprise!,


----------



## Meta

Thank you @liz_ @obsessedwhermes and @littleblackbag for all your kind words. 

@liz_ I posted few mod shots here.


----------



## Susie Tunes

blondissima777 said:


> View attachment 3659983
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="suziez, post: 31196629, member: 583543"]can u please post modeling pics.  I am new to rose gold and have no idea of how to wear it - alone? mix the metals?


Alone or mixing the metals. It's gorgeous either way!
View attachment 3660002

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Obsessed with tennis bracelets at the moment - may I ask is yours Elsa Peretti for Tiffany? [emoji7]


----------



## lmac408

My new birkin from FSH. Happy birthday to me [emoji51][emoji389]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

theonlyprincess said:


> My last purchase was this gorgeous B30! I am feeling ever so lucky as she is my third Birkin in only four months! I can feel that 2017 is my lucky H year! [emoji5][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3660768



Congrats! You are so lucky!! Wishing many more to come !! Lovely B!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

lmac408 said:


> My new birkin from FSH. Happy birthday to me [emoji51][emoji389]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661266



Oh mine! Lucky u!!! From FSH and the B in gold?!?!! Major congrats !!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Susie Tunes said:


> Alone or mixing the metals. It's gorgeous either way!
> View attachment 3660002



Obsessed with tennis bracelets at the moment - may I ask is yours Elsa Peretti for Tiffany? [emoji7][/QUOTE]

Thanks, Susie!
So am I; I love them! Mine is not a signed piece, but I adore it anyways. My gold cuff and ring are from T, but not the tennis bracelet. I could have chosen the small Peretti Bone cuff in rose gold (TDF!) instead, but it's not as versatile for everyday (looks better by itself, so not good for a daily "stacker" like me).


----------



## Peonyandi

stacey_1805 said:


> I saw this exact one at the boutique today! Some mod shots please..if it's not too much trouble?



Hi Stacey! Here are the mod shots, sorry about the bad photos, took these in the airport restroom while rushing to my flight [emoji28]


----------



## luckylove

Peonyandi said:


> Hi Stacey! Here are the mod shots, sorry about the bad photos, took these in the airport restroom while rushing to my flight [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661936
> 
> View attachment 3661937
> 
> View attachment 3661939



This bag is really cute on you!! Thanks for posting photos!! Must see this in person one day!


----------



## adguru

Went a little in crazy in Paris last month....


----------



## adguru

bfly said:


> I am sorry about your divorced. But indeed, you deserve something wonderful in your life. This bag is beautiful. May i know where the consignment store you visited at? I am in NJ as well, maybe  I can find little gem there like you.
> Take care.


I was divorced in 2005 after nearly 20 years of marriage. (Lived in Summit and Springfield NJ and am now happily remarried with NO regrets) and I can state unequivocally that you deserve whatever makes you happy, that you will love this bag and the new freedom it symbolizes, and that "time wounds all heels"! Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Tonimichelle

lmac408 said:


> My new birkin from FSH. Happy birthday to me [emoji51][emoji389]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661266


Oh wow! That's gorgeous happy birthday!


----------



## mishelbe

Not much of a twilly gal for bags but considering the color and leather of this bag needed to get the perfect one 
finally found the perfect one!


----------



## stacey_1805

Peonyandi said:


> Hi Stacey! Here are the mod shots, sorry about the bad photos, took these in the airport restroom while rushing to my flight [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661936
> 
> View attachment 3661937
> 
> View attachment 3661939



Thank you for taking time to take mod shots of the various ways that it can be carried. Really interesting bag and I think I will check it out at the boutique. 

Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## hoot

mishelbe said:


> Not much of a twilly gal for bags but considering the color and leather of this bag needed to get the perfect one
> finally found the perfect one!
> View attachment 3662179


Beautiful! What color is your Kelly?


----------



## luzdetaiwan

After I was back from London in February, I told my SA that I wanted a 27 Bolide bag. 
After I rejected 2 herbags and a 31 bolide, I finally got my dream color and preferred size one. 

When I went to see the bag today, the SA showed me this bag in a sealed orange box. I was so happy because I knew I was the first one to see it.

This is my revealing video. Please enjoy it.


Just in case if the video link doesn't work, this is the pic of my new bag.





A Rose Jaipur Bolide 27.


----------



## mishelbe

hoot said:


> Beautiful! What color is your Kelly?



Hi Hoot!  It is glycine.


----------



## Mrs.Z

mishelbe said:


> Hi Hoot!  It is glycine.



Glycine! I thought I noticed the pinkish hue, what a Truly lovely bag!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

adguru said:


> Went a little in crazy in Paris last month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662096


Gorgeous haul! What color is the jypsiere?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

adguru said:


> Went a little in crazy in Paris last month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662096


great scores!!! I have been waiting to see that zig zag cw in shawl... is that a silk or csgm???


----------



## 1LV




----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Israeli_Flava said:


> great scores!!! I have been waiting to see that zig zag cw in shawl... is that a silk or csgm???



I posted a photo of it a few weeks ago, here.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-spring-2017-scarves.950197/page-193#post-31135492


----------



## San2222

luzdetaiwan said:


> After I was back from London in February, I told my SA that I wanted a 27 Bolide bag.
> After I rejected 2 herbags and a 31 bolide, I finally got my dream color and preferred size one.
> 
> When I went to see the bag today, the SA showed me this bag in a sealed orange box. I was so happy because I knew I was the first one to see it.
> 
> This is my revealing video. Please enjoy it.[emoji38]
> 
> 
> Just in case if the video link doesn't work, this is the pic of my new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Rose Jaipur Bolide 27.[emoji813]



Congrats dear! Looks beautiful!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

San2222 said:


> Congrats dear! Looks beautiful!


Haha~thanks.
Did you score any goods in Paris?


----------



## starprism_7

mishelbe said:


> Not much of a twilly gal for bags but considering the color and leather of this bag needed to get the perfect one
> finally found the perfect one!
> View attachment 3662179



Beautiful bag & twilly, it looks perfect together. Love the glycine in swift.


----------



## starprism_7

adguru said:


> Went a little in crazy in Paris last month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662096



What a score! Is that dans un jardin anglais twilly? You are so lucky! I couldn't find one in my trip last month. It looks great on your bag. Is that blue paon in clemance?


----------



## adguru

starprism_7 said:


> What a score! Is that dans un jardin anglais twilly? You are so lucky! I couldn't find one in my trip last month. It looks great on your bag. Is that blue paon in clemance?


Yes, exactly! -- thanks! -- I wasn't planning to get another Jypsie but I couldn't resist the color.  I'd actually already had the twillie from last season and realized it would work with this bag so maybe it was meant to be   Anyway, I'm off to Ban Island for a good long time now!


----------



## adguru

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous haul! What color is the jypsiere?


Thanks so much! It's blue paon in taurillon clemence.  I never go for bright colors except red but just loved it -- really pops against grey, black and navy.


----------



## adguru

Israeli_Flava said:


> great scores!!! I have been waiting to see that zig zag cw in shawl... is that a silk or csgm???


Thanks; I had so much fun although now that the bills are in I'm feeling a tiny bit guilty!
The zig zag is a silk 90cm and the pattern will look gorgeous in a shawl so I hope you find one!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

adguru said:


> Went a little in crazy in Paris last month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662096



Congrats! Great haul from Paris! Seems like you enjoyed your shopping very much!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

mishelbe said:


> Not much of a twilly gal for bags but considering the color and leather of this bag needed to get the perfect one
> finally found the perfect one!
> View attachment 3662179



 Congrats on finding the perfect twilly for your bag!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

luzdetaiwan said:


> After I was back from London in February, I told my SA that I wanted a 27 Bolide bag.
> After I rejected 2 herbags and a 31 bolide, I finally got my dream color and preferred size one.
> 
> When I went to see the bag today, the SA showed me this bag in a sealed orange box. I was so happy because I knew I was the first one to see it.
> 
> This is my revealing video. Please enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Just in case if the video link doesn't work, this is the pic of my new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Rose Jaipur Bolide 27.




Congrats on getting the bag!!! In a lovely pink!!


----------



## adguru

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats! Great haul from Paris! Seems like you enjoyed your shopping very much!!


Haha, thank you and yes! Although I probably should have done things a little differently. We arrived in the afternoon and went over to FSH where I couldn't get an appointment, so we headed over to George V.  I should have lined up at FSH the next morning but shopping was less important to me than doing other things and I didn't want to subject my husband to waiting on line just to see if there were other options.

Next time I will go there on my own and let him do something else


----------



## luzdetaiwan

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats on getting the bag!!! In a lovely pink!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## lipeach21

Rouge tomate Compact bearn and mousseline 140cm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eye of Cleopatra magnifiyer with its vintage case


----------



## PIPET83

I love My SM, i came to the store to pick up two GM rodeos and suddenly 4 B40, all Togo and 1 croco, blue agathe, i decline this one because i have blue cobalt a it is very similar, white with GH that i Also declined because i already have one SO, and etain that i bought. And Also get My first and only croco B. Blue marine with GH. The color is perfect..[emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> I love My SM, i came to the store to pick up two GM rodeos and suddenly 4 B40, all Togo and 1 croco, blue agathe, i decline this one because i have blue cobalt a it is very similar, white with GH that i Also declined because i already have one SO, and etain that i bought. And Also get My first and only croco B. Blue marine with GH. The color is perfect..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663421
> View attachment 3663424



Congrats!! This is a great haul!! Etain with the twillies is sooo beautiful! And the croco B is TDF!!! [emoji7][emoji7] Your SM is doing a great job!


----------



## Hermezzy

adguru said:


> Went a little in crazy in Paris last month....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662096


WOW! Stunning haul, expertly selected!


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> I love My SM, i came to the store to pick up two GM rodeos and suddenly 4 B40, all Togo and 1 croco, blue agathe, i decline this one because i have blue cobalt a it is very similar, white with GH that i Also declined because i already have one SO, and etain that i bought. And Also get My first and only croco B. Blue marine with GH. The color is perfect..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663421
> View attachment 3663424


Wonderful!! Congrats on getting two stunning, gorgeous Bs!!


----------



## Luxzenith

It has been a slippery slope since I started on my H journey. And 2 years, this clutch eluded me in this exact color and hardware. I refused to buy it off reseller and waited patiently. This finally arrived in the post. And bonus: chèvre Mysore! 

Thank you for sharing my joy! My heart is pulsating nonstop heavily still!


----------



## adguru

Hermezzy said:


> WOW! Stunning haul, expertly selected!


Thank you so much, Hermezzy!! I appreciate your kind response; it was a lot of fun and now I'm going to behave for awhile


----------



## adguru

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3663491
> 
> 
> It has been a slippery slope since I started on my H journey. And 2 years, this clutch eluded me in this exact color and hardware. I refused to buy it off reseller and waited patiently. This finally arrived in the post. And bonus: chèvre Mysore!
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy! My heart is pulsating nonstop heavily still!


Congrats on your beautiful bag!!


----------



## Evita98

I got my third birkin30 in malachite !
It's very special color for me
Thanks my lovely SA!


----------



## clh5030

Hermes Clic H in bleu de Gênes. My first ever Clic H but definitely not my last! It happened exactly how I expected: I finally had the nerve to walk in the store, I tried a few colors and sizes on, and automatically knew that this was the one. I bought it without hesitation  

View attachment 3663597


----------



## loves

PIPET83 said:


> I love My SM, i came to the store to pick up two GM rodeos and suddenly 4 B40, all Togo and 1 croco, blue agathe, i decline this one because i have blue cobalt a it is very similar, white with GH that i Also declined because i already have one SO, and etain that i bought. And Also get My first and only croco B. Blue marine with GH. The color is perfect..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663421
> View attachment 3663424


love the twillies they're gorgeous and congratulations on your first croc  it's stunning!


----------



## ehy12

Evita98 said:


> I got my third birkin30 in malachite !
> It's very special color for me
> Thanks my lovely SA!


Malachite twins! Its my favorite!!


----------



## Evita98

ehy12 said:


> Malachite twins! Its my favorite!!


Im in love this color! 
Suddenly I've got offered frome my lovely SA
When I just visited store. I was very surprised at that time! I've never think about get this color. I'm in love when she brings to me this birkin ^^


----------



## suziez

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3663491
> 
> 
> It has been a slippery slope since I started on my H journey. And 2 years, this clutch eluded me in this exact color and hardware. I refused to buy it off reseller and waited patiently. This finally arrived in the post. And bonus: chèvre Mysore!
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy! My heart is pulsating nonstop heavily still!


This looks so fabulous.  waiting certainly paid off.


----------



## starprism_7

PIPET83 said:


> I love My SM, i came to the store to pick up two GM rodeos and suddenly 4 B40, all Togo and 1 croco, blue agathe, i decline this one because i have blue cobalt a it is very similar, white with GH that i Also declined because i already have one SO, and etain that i bought. And Also get My first and only croco B. Blue marine with GH. The color is perfect..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663421
> View attachment 3663424



These are just perfect! Two rodeos, two twillies and two B40s? What an amazing hauls, congratulations on your purchases. Your SM is amazing!


----------



## starprism_7

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3663491
> 
> 
> It has been a slippery slope since I started on my H journey. And 2 years, this clutch eluded me in this exact color and hardware. I refused to buy it off reseller and waited patiently. This finally arrived in the post. And bonus: chèvre Mysore!
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy! My heart is pulsating nonstop heavily still!



Im glad the patience finally paid off, and the leather is just gorgeous. You deserve every bit of it. Congratulations


----------



## Luxzenith

adguru said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bag!!



Thanks! Somehow waiting and the hunt makes it more precious to me!


----------



## Luxzenith

suziez said:


> This looks so fabulous.  waiting certainly paid off.



Thanks.. and so unexpected to find it on hermes.com European site!


----------



## Luxzenith

PIPET83 said:


> I love My SM, i came to the store to pick up two GM rodeos and suddenly 4 B40, all Togo and 1 croco, blue agathe, i decline this one because i have blue cobalt a it is very similar, white with GH that i Also declined because i already have one SO, and etain that i bought. And Also get My first and only croco B. Blue marine with GH. The color is perfect..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663421
> View attachment 3663424



I fell off my chair when I see your haul! Major congrats!! That croc!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LDDChanel

lmac408 said:


> My new birkin from FSH. Happy birthday to me [emoji51][emoji389]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3661266



Just stunning! Congrats


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you all for your time to replay My post..[emoji120]


----------



## Nanami_S.

Sweet SA texted me this morning at 10 am that below PM Rodeo Horses are available. Finally, after waiting patiently for two months.
	

		
			
		

		
	



While I was on the way to pick them up (Orange Poppy and Rose Azalee) around 11 am, I got another text that the Orange Poppy is no longer available!!! YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!! [emoji31] It was only been an hour. I REALLY REALLY love the one in Orange Poppy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I was so upset that I turned my car around and decided not to go into the store any more. Just today. 
Although I did purchase the Rose Azalee via phone, I am still upset. [emoji36]


----------



## cafecreme15

Nanami_S. said:


> Sweet SA texted me this morning at 10 am that below PM Rodeo Horses are available. Finally, after waiting patiently for two months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664659
> 
> While I was on the way to pick them up (Orange Poppy and Rose Azalee) around 11 am, I got another text that the Orange Poppy is no longer available!!! YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!! [emoji31] It was only been an hour. I REALLY REALLY love the one in Orange Poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664675
> 
> I was so upset that I turned my car around and decided not to go into the store any more. Just today.
> Although I did purchase the Rose Azalee via phone, I am still upset. [emoji36]
> View attachment 3664682


The one you ended up purchasing is so cute, but I understand your frustration! I would've been angry too, especially since your SA had just texted you saying it was available. But hopefully once you pick up your new pony you will love it and only associate it with positive thoughts.


----------



## Nanami_S.

Thanks, cafecreme15. Yes, I love the Rose Azalee as well. Just slightly less than the Orange Poppy. 
It's one of my lifetime lessons that how to deal with a situation doesn't go according to the plan. Ha ha


----------



## liz_

Nanami_S. said:


> Sweet SA texted me this morning at 10 am that below PM Rodeo Horses are available. Finally, after waiting patiently for two months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664659
> 
> While I was on the way to pick them up (Orange Poppy and Rose Azalee) around 11 am, I got another text that the Orange Poppy is no longer available!!! YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!! [emoji31] It was only been an hour. I REALLY REALLY love the one in Orange Poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664675
> 
> I was so upset that I turned my car around and decided not to go into the store any more. Just today.
> Although I did purchase the Rose Azalee via phone, I am still upset. [emoji36]
> View attachment 3664682



Oh rude! I'm sorry I would be upset also, the orange poppy is gorgeous but so is the one you got., I hope another one comes your way! Ps. You still totally scored I wish I could get one love the horse hair [emoji178]


----------



## Hermezzy

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3663491
> 
> 
> It has been a slippery slope since I started on my H journey. And 2 years, this clutch eluded me in this exact color and hardware. I refused to buy it off reseller and waited patiently. This finally arrived in the post. And bonus: chèvre Mysore!
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy! My heart is pulsating nonstop heavily still!


Wondrous...I love chevre so much...this is a grail if I ever saw one...CONGRATS!!!!!!! WOO HOO!


----------



## corezone

bfly said:


> Happy birthday to your mom. The necklace looks good on her.



Thank you so much bfly, and apologies for the very late reply!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Nanami _S. said:


> Sweet SA texted me this morning at 10 am that below PM Rodeo Horses are available. Finally, after waiting patiently for two months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664659
> 
> While I was on the way to pick them up (Orange Poppy and Rose Azalee) around 11 am, I got another text that the Orange Poppy is no longer available!!! YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!! [emoji31] It was only been an hour. I REALLY REALLY love the one in Orange Poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664675
> 
> I was so upset that I turned my car around and decided not to go into the store any more. Just today.
> Although I did purchase the Rose Azalee via phone, I am still upset. [emoji36]
> View attachment 3664682



Think positive! That a nicer surprise is coming your way from your H SA! 

And it is still a great haul! I love it! Which country are u based in? My H store still no receive this [emoji30] looks like a long wait for us still!


----------



## Luxzenith

Hermezzy said:


> Wondrous...I love chevre so much...this is a grail if I ever saw one...CONGRATS!!!!!!! WOO HOO!



Thank you for your kind words.. before I put my hands on this exact specs. I have only seen this in box/ tadelakt leathers.. 

So it is my first time handling this in chèvre! And it is sooo light! Can't wait to bring it out!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Dear tPF family, just a quick update. I received the Rose Azalee Rodeo Horse today which I ordered via phone yesterday. Super FAST!!
Trying it on the Picotin 18 Blue Glacier/Blue Agate. 


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## cafecreme15

Nanami_S. said:


> Dear tPF family, just a quick update. I received the Rose Azalee Rodeo Horse today which I ordered via phone yesterday. Super FAST!!
> Trying it on the Picotin 18 Blue Glacier/Blue Agate.
> View attachment 3665781
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Cute! And what a special bag in a great color combination.


----------



## Nanami_S.

cafecreme15 said:


> Cute! And what a special bag in a great color combination.



Thank you!! I will post more pictures after trying it on other H bags.


----------



## crisbac

Nanami_S. said:


> Dear tPF family, just a quick update. I received the Rose Azalee Rodeo Horse today which I ordered via phone yesterday. Super FAST!!
> Trying it on the Picotin 18 Blue Glacier/Blue Agate.
> View attachment 3665781
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Lovely, Nanami_S!  Big congrats!


----------



## HerLuv

weN84 said:


> My Black Beauty, SO K25.
> 
> View attachment 3660014
> View attachment 3660016
> View attachment 3660015



This is sooo beautiful [emoji33] huge congrats Wen84. How long was the wait?


----------



## MsHermesAU

Evita98 said:


> I got my third birkin30 in malachite !
> It's very special color for me
> Thanks my lovely SA!



Is this rose gold hardware?


----------



## MsHermesAU

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3663491
> 
> 
> It has been a slippery slope since I started on my H journey. And 2 years, this clutch eluded me in this exact color and hardware. I refused to buy it off reseller and waited patiently. This finally arrived in the post. And bonus: chèvre Mysore!
> 
> Thank you for sharing my joy! My heart is pulsating nonstop heavily still!



Wooooow what a unicorn! Super congrats


----------



## ninunani

Received this baby few days ago 
Couldn't be happier 
Now need to behave until my trip to Europe in May


----------



## fatcat2523

Nanami_S. said:


> Sweet SA texted me this morning at 10 am that below PM Rodeo Horses are available. Finally, after waiting patiently for two months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664659
> 
> While I was on the way to pick them up (Orange Poppy and Rose Azalee) around 11 am, I got another text that the Orange Poppy is no longer available!!! YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!! [emoji31] It was only been an hour. I REALLY REALLY love the one in Orange Poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664675
> 
> I was so upset that I turned my car around and decided not to go into the store any more. Just today.
> Although I did purchase the Rose Azalee via phone, I am still upset. [emoji36]
> View attachment 3664682



The RA is lovely. Did the rodeo change the hair and trail to non leather now?


----------



## Luxzenith

Oh my gosh.. a dry 2 year period as my SAs couldn't produce a constance 18 from my local store.. when it rains, it really pours H goodies ! 

I rushed down and reporting live of what I will bring home! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Rouge vif constance 18 tadelakt leather.. I heard that I have to be really careful with this leather. But I am a lover of hermes box leather and loved the shine and structure it has and once this came out of the box, I decided to bring this back and try. Pls guide me how to take care of this leather! And it rains a lot in my locality [emoji29]

Nevertheless, first C for me!


----------



## pree

My rose azalee Bastia which I purchased yesterday! 
She's such a lovely, cheerful color! 
And together with my beloved Evelyn in bleu nuit and my regular SLGs


----------



## leuleu

ninunani said:


> Received this baby few days ago
> Couldn't be happier
> Now need to behave until my trip to Europe in May


This color is incredibly beautiful ! Congrats.


----------



## PIPET83

B40 Blue Marine


----------



## Meta

HerLuv said:


> This is sooo beautiful [emoji33] huge congrats Wen84. How long was the wait?


Thank you!  Took 49 weeks from the day I placed the order, just under a year.


----------



## Alexa67

weN84 said:


> My Black Beauty, SO K25.
> View attachment 3660014
> View attachment 3660016
> View attachment 3660015



That's truly a fantastic Kelly, just breathtaking. I wish you so much fun with this beauty.


----------



## fromparis

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3666070
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh.. a dry 2 year period as my SAs couldn't produce a constance 18 from my local store.. when it rains, it really pours H goodies !
> 
> I rushed down and reporting live of what I will bring home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666071
> 
> 
> Rouge vif constance 18 tadelakt leather.. I heard that I have to be really careful with this leather. But I am a lover of hermes box leather and loved the shine and structure it has and once this came out of the box, I decided to bring this back and try. Pls guide me how to take care of this leather! And it rains a lot in my locality [emoji29]
> 
> Nevertheless, first C for me!


Congrats on your Constance  !
Since you are a box lover, you won't be an absolute beginner with tadelakt (considering rain, scratches etc...)  !
I would say it's looks a lot like box, except for the patina !


----------



## fromparis

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3666132
> View attachment 3666133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Blue Marine


OMG a B40 porosus  !!!
And so chic in Bleu Marine !!!!
Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## ehy12

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3666132
> View attachment 3666133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Blue Marine


Such an amazing bag!! Congratulations!!


weN84 said:


> Thank you!  Took 49 weeks from the day I placed the order, just under a year.


----------



## Serva1

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3666132
> View attachment 3666133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Blue Marine



Gorgeous beyond words [emoji7] Congrats!!!


----------



## Kkho

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3666132
> View attachment 3666133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Blue Marine



Wow wow wow!! Would love love this for myself but in a size 30! You are so lucky and I love your collection and esp your recent SOs.


----------



## krawford

I picked up a few small items.  Calvi in barenia and sapphire blue.  Bastia in gold. 38mm Equateur tatouage strap for my apple watch


----------



## Susie Tunes

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3666132
> View attachment 3666133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Blue Marine



Stunner [emoji7]


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you..[emoji120] for your time and your words.


----------



## catsinthebag

krawford said:


> View attachment 3666593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a few small items.  Calvi in barenia and sapphire blue.  Bastia in gold. 38mm Equateur tatouage strap for my apple watch



Love these pieces. Twins with you on the barenia Calvi!


----------



## Luxzenith

fromparis said:


> Congrats on your Constance  !
> Since you are a box lover, you won't be an absolute beginner with tadelakt (considering rain, scratches etc...)  !
> I would say it's looks a lot like box, except for the patina !



Thank you fromParis! You own any piece in this leather? Box can spa back those light marks and scratches.. what about tadelakt? I heard it might blister from rain? I never had issue with rain for my box..


----------



## Hermezzy

pree said:


> View attachment 3666092
> 
> View attachment 3666093
> 
> View attachment 3666094
> 
> View attachment 3666095
> 
> 
> My rose azalee Bastia which I purchased yesterday!
> She's such a lovely, cheerful color!
> And together with my beloved Evelyn in bleu nuit and my regular SLGs


Love this family!  Beautiful collection of items.  I adore the contrast in your SLGs!


----------



## Hermezzy

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3666070
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh.. a dry 2 year period as my SAs couldn't produce a constance 18 from my local store.. when it rains, it really pours H goodies !
> 
> I rushed down and reporting live of what I will bring home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666071
> 
> 
> Rouge vif constance 18 tadelakt leather.. I heard that I have to be really careful with this leather. But I am a lover of hermes box leather and loved the shine and structure it has and once this came out of the box, I decided to bring this back and try. Pls guide me how to take care of this leather! And it rains a lot in my locality [emoji29]
> 
> Nevertheless, first C for me!


A beautiful bag- it fits you perfectly!  It's like a brilliant flash of sunshine...


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3666132
> View attachment 3666133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Blue Marine


The height of sophistication and just drop-dead gorgeous....congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3666132
> View attachment 3666133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Blue Marine



Pipet83, you totally scored! This is one of my holy grail but in a smaller size!! A head turner


----------



## LDDChanel

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3666132
> View attachment 3666133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Blue Marine



Wow!!!!! Just stunning [emoji7][emoji173]


----------



## Luxzenith

Hermezzy said:


> A beautiful bag- it fits you perfectly!  It's like a brilliant flash of sunshine...



Isn't it always this way? I knew I wanted a constance but I wasn't sure of hardware n colour n leather. I paused when this was shown to me, for I do own a lot of hermes red. But once I wore it, my dear friends n SA nodded with approval too, for the colour n leather fits me to a T!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3666070
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh.. a dry 2 year period as my SAs couldn't produce a constance 18 from my local store.. when it rains, it really pours H goodies !
> 
> I rushed down and reporting live of what I will bring home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666071
> 
> 
> Rouge vif constance 18 tadelakt leather.. I heard that I have to be really careful with this leather. But I am a lover of hermes box leather and loved the shine and structure it has and once this came out of the box, I decided to bring this back and try. Pls guide me how to take care of this leather! And it rains a lot in my locality [emoji29]
> 
> Nevertheless, first C for me!



Congrats! This Constance looks so good on you! And you looked absolutely happy in the picture! [emoji6]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3666132
> View attachment 3666133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Blue Marine



THIS IS TO TDF! It looks absolutely absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alexa67

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3666070
> 
> Oh my gosh.. a dry 2 year period as my SAs couldn't produce a constance 18 from my local store.. when it rains, it really pours H goodies !
> I rushed down and reporting live of what I will bring home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666071
> 
> Rouge vif constance 18 tadelakt leather.. I heard that I have to be really careful with this leather. But I am a lover of hermes box leather and loved the shine and structure it has and once this came out of the box, I decided to bring this back and try. Pls guide me how to take care of this leather! And it rains a lot in my locality [emoji29]
> Nevertheless, first C for me!



Congrat on this beauty it was worth to wait for the right one. I think due to the size it not such a big problem if the leather is a bit more delicate. It quieted easy to hint her for the rain etc. just put her under the jacket etc. and if a bag is smaller the risk to touch is less.
So enjoy her and don't be afraid to use her. A beauty like this C want to see the world


----------



## Alexa67

Wish all together a nice weekend, luckily for some I will be a long weekend 
I was looking for a while to find a Calvi, in a color I like, to use it for my smaller bags and especially for holiday. Now finally I was successful. The blue Zanzibar thake my heart. 
Here you go the color is really pure joy  
Thanks for let me share


----------



## spinkapallina

ninunani said:


> Received this baby few days ago
> Couldn't be happier
> Now need to behave until my trip to Europe in May


MANY CONGRATS! and which is the color of this beauty??


----------



## ninunani

Thank you !
It is blue paon


----------



## Luxzenith

Alexa67 said:


> Wish all together a nice weekend, luckily for some I will be a long weekend
> I was looking for a while to find a Calvi, in a color I like, to use it for my smaller bags and especially for holiday. Now finally I was successful. The blue Zanzibar thake my heart.
> Here you go the color is really pure joy
> Thanks for let me share
> View attachment 3667059
> View attachment 3667060



Ooh.. am such this color makes u smile every time you take it out!! Major congrats! I have one in blue hydra and it never fails to perk me up!


----------



## Luxzenith

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats! This Constance looks so good on you! And you looked absolutely happy in the picture! [emoji6]


Thanks my dear! Yup, I was so grinning from ear to ear! 



Alexa67 said:


> Congrat on this beauty it was worth to wait for the right one. I think due to the size it not such a big problem if the leather is a bit more delicate. It quieted easy to hint her for the rain etc. just put her under the jacket etc. and if a bag is smaller the risk to touch is less.
> So enjoy her and don't be afraid to use her. A beauty like this C want to see the world



Real good idea! Thanks! Yup.. this color deserves to see more of this beautiful world!!


----------



## mthona

My holy grail is finally here.    to my husband!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mthona said:


> My holy grail is finally here.    to my husband!



Wow!!! Gorgeous! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## crisbac

A late reveal from my trip to Italy in March... A fantastic find at Leonardo da Vinci Airport: epsom Tarmac passport holder and swift Citizen Twill card holder. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## westcoastgal

Nanami_S. said:


> Sweet SA texted me this morning at 10 am that below PM Rodeo Horses are available. Finally, after waiting patiently for two months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664659
> 
> While I was on the way to pick them up (Orange Poppy and Rose Azalee) around 11 am, I got another text that the Orange Poppy is no longer available!!! YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME!! [emoji31] It was only been an hour. I REALLY REALLY love the one in Orange Poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664675
> 
> I was so upset that I turned my car around and decided not to go into the store any more. Just today.
> Although I did purchase the Rose Azalee via phone, I am still upset. [emoji36]
> View attachment 3664682


She should have held it for you! I'm glad you got another one but it's a bit ridiculous.


----------



## CClovesbags

My SA never disappoints! I had occasionally asked for a horse head paddoc charm and she found 3 left in the company and the color I was interested was on hold for another customer somewhere else. She asked me how about a black one? She managed to get this transferred to me!!!!
It's in box leather [emoji2]


----------



## Nanami_S.

westcoastgal said:


> She should have held it for you! I'm glad you got another one but it's a bit ridiculous.



I thought she was, and she knew I was on the way there. She later said it's first come first serve, and she was not supposed to do the phone order either. [emoji17]
Although I am still fairly new to the Hermès world, they certainly have a lot of rules.


----------



## CClovesbags

Too matchy-matchy??


----------



## obsessedwhermes

mthona said:


> My holy grail is finally here.    to my husband!



Congrats on getting your holy grail! Beautiful! You husband did a great job!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

CClovesbags said:


> My SA never disappoints! I had occasionally asked for a horse head paddoc charm and she found 3 left in the company and the color I was interested was on hold for another customer somewhere else. She asked me how about a black one? She managed to get this transferred to me!!!!
> It's in box leather [emoji2]
> View attachment 3667702
> 
> View attachment 3667703



Congrats! A rare find! Your SA is a keeper!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Alexa67 said:


> Wish all together a nice weekend, luckily for some I will be a long weekend
> I was looking for a while to find a Calvi, in a color I like, to use it for my smaller bags and especially for holiday. Now finally I was successful. The blue Zanzibar thake my heart.
> Here you go the color is really pure joy
> Thanks for let me share
> View attachment 3667059
> View attachment 3667060


Just a gorgeous color!


----------



## Hermezzy

CClovesbags said:


> My SA never disappoints! I had occasionally asked for a horse head paddoc charm and she found 3 left in the company and the color I was interested was on hold for another customer somewhere else. She asked me how about a black one? She managed to get this transferred to me!!!!
> It's in box leather [emoji2]
> View attachment 3667702
> 
> View attachment 3667703


I just love this...it looks so good in black!


----------



## CClovesbags

Hermezzy said:


> I just love this...it looks so good in black!



Thank you, my friend [emoji4]


----------



## Alexa67

CClovesbags said:


> Too matchy-matchy??
> View attachment 3667752



No not too! I like if all match. 
I think with a twilly you can break the all black look. The only think is the charm is more to imagine than really to see.

BUT I absolutely loooove your bag, she is so perfect in a great condition. I saw once one in this condition and thought about too long. I'm so angry with myself, but enjoy now so much to see here sometimes such a beautiful Kelly.


----------



## leuleu

CClovesbags said:


> Too matchy-matchy??
> View attachment 3667752


Yes. You don't see the details of the charm. But the bag and the charm are beautiful


----------



## fromparis

Luxzenith said:


> Thank you fromParis! You own any piece in this leather? Box can spa back those light marks and scratches.. what about tadelakt? I heard it might blister from rain? I never had issue with rain for my box..



Non I don't but a friend does...and she babies this bag more than the others in box...because Hermès told her that tadelakt can't be spa with the same result as box because there is no patina...
I own a black box Birkin, and one night I was caught in the rain and small greyish blisters appeared...and the next morning they were gone ! I put some Valmour cream on it and never had this problem again  !


----------



## suziez

CClovesbags said:


> Too matchy-matchy??
> View attachment 3667752


no, it's fabulous


----------



## catsinthebag

CClovesbags said:


> Too matchy-matchy??
> View attachment 3667752



I think it looks cool .... you see the outline of the charm but it's subtle, like a shadow. Adds visual interest without being obvious. I should also say I don't generally like a lot of stuff hanging off of Kelly bags -- I think the bag stands on its own quite nicely and this charm adds without interfering, if you know what I mean.


----------



## crisbac

Now my beloved Rose Azalee Rodeo has friends: I got two bicolor Rodeos at my local boutique, Buenos Aires. I'm so happy! My SA is awesome! (She even had two more bicolor Rodeos left. They are addictive!) Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CClovesbags

catsinthebag said:


> I think it looks cool .... you see the outline of the charm but it's subtle, like a shadow. Adds visual interest without being obvious. I should also say I don't generally like a lot of stuff hanging off of Kelly bags -- I think the bag stands on its own quite nicely and this charm adds without interfering, if you know what I mean.



I do know what you mean and thank you so much for the lovely comment. I also find hanging charms on a kelly is cumbersome so I tend to hand (if any) on the side of the bag. 
Thanks for positive feedback [emoji4]


----------



## CClovesbags

Alexa67 said:


> No not too! I like if all match.
> I think with a twilly you can break the all black look. The only think is the charm is more to imagine than really to see.
> 
> BUT I absolutely loooove your bag, she is so perfect in a great condition. I saw once one in this condition and thought about too long. I'm so angry with myself, but enjoy now so much to see here sometimes such a beautiful Kelly.



Thank you for your kind words. I do have a twillie for this bag but was too lazy to put it on. I just bought this bag from the boutique last month and guess box leather is making a comeback at Hermes 
I'm still too afraid to use it so the bag hasn't been out yet [emoji12]


----------



## Alexa67

CClovesbags said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I do have a twillie for this bag but was too lazy to put it on. I just bought this bag from the boutique last month and guess box leather is making a comeback at Hermes
> I'm still too afraid to use it so the bag hasn't been out yet [emoji12]



Oh really, it's a new one. I'm happy to hear that H makes the box now again. Surprised but happy.
Yes I can understand, but such unique bag should go out and makes lots of people jealous 
Wish you all the best and much joy


----------



## CClovesbags

Alexa67 said:


> Oh really, it's a new one. I'm happy to hear that H makes the box now again. Surprised but happy.
> Yes I can understand, but such unique bag should go out and makes lots of people jealous
> Wish you all the best and much joy



Thank you, my dear. Now the weather is warming up. Maybe it's time to take her out [emoji4]


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Wasn't actually supposed to buy anything. But after more than 1 year I found an Ulysse MM cover in a bright color I love: Bamboo! At the Taoyuan airport store.


----------



## leuleu

CClovesbags said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I do have a twillie for this bag but was too lazy to put it on. I just bought this bag from the boutique last month and guess box leather is making a comeback at Hermes
> I'm still too afraid to use it so the bag hasn't been out yet [emoji12]


Please, take your bag out. Don't be afraid. You bought it to use it. It's a waste to keep it in the closet.


----------



## juzluvpink

Unexpected finds this week...



Gotten this on Thursday


Onyx trio scarf ring

And this on Saturday




Samurai scarf in Noir/Rouge/Bleu Jean

I was contemplating this vs a lighter colorway. But decided on this as my skin tone doesn't take light colors well.


----------



## suziez

catsinthebag said:


> I think it looks cool .... you see the outline of the charm but it's subtle, like a shadow. Adds visual interest without being obvious. I should also say I don't generally like a lot of stuff hanging off of Kelly bags -- I think the bag stands on its own quite nicely and this charm adds without interfering, if you know what I mean.


totally agree


----------



## obsessedwhermes

juzluvpink said:


> Unexpected finds this week...
> View attachment 3669026
> 
> 
> Gotten this on Thursday
> View attachment 3669027
> 
> Onyx trio scarf ring
> 
> And this on Saturday
> View attachment 3669032
> 
> View attachment 3669034
> 
> Samurai scarf in Noir/Rouge/Bleu Jean
> 
> I was contemplating this vs a lighter colorway. But decided on this as my skin tone doesn't take light colors well.



Lovely scarf!


----------



## krawford

My second Jige. Blue Agate.  ❤❤❤❤


----------



## MotoChiq

Stopped by the new SF temp location on Saturday and was helped by a lovely SA. Scored a blue electrique(sp?) mini kelly dog and a twilly


----------



## DH sucker

View attachment 3671382

View attachment 3671383

View attachment 3671384


New pair of black shoes. Admittedly a bit boring, but they are very comfortable. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## TankerToad

krawford said:


> View attachment 3670285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second Jige. Blue Agate.  [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Twin!!


----------



## Tinklemd

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3671382
> 
> View attachment 3671383
> 
> View attachment 3671384
> 
> 
> New pair of black shoes. Admittedly a bit boring, but they are very comfortable. Thanks for letting me share!



Finally something for yourself!  [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## rict95

krawford said:


> View attachment 3670285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second Jige. Blue Agate.  [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Love the color [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️


----------



## ka3na20

Sharing my new B from my home store. Finally I got to have a B30 before my bday next next week. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## cafecreme15

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3672119
> 
> 
> Sharing my new B from my home store. Finally I got to have a B30 before my bday next next week. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Gorgeous!! Is this blue agate? So in love with this color!


----------



## Nanami_S.

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3672119
> 
> 
> Sharing my new B from my home store. Finally I got to have a B30 before my bday next next week. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



I love the charms. Did you just pick this up from the store as well? My Home store SA told me they don't carry this any more.


----------



## ka3na20

Nanami_S. said:


> I love the charms. Did you just pick this up from the store as well? My Home store SA told me they don't carry this any more.



No, they're tiffany & co. [emoji4] Its actually a bracelet with accumulated charms. It became too heavy for me to wear already as such that's why I use it as a bag charm instead.


----------



## ka3na20

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous!! Is this blue agate? So in love with this color!



Yes it is blue agate [emoji4]


----------



## mylilsnowy

After got offered many Bs and Ks. Finally, this Kelly and Jige have my  and come home with me. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Nanami_S.

Nanami_S. said:


> I love the charms. Did you just pick this up from the store as well? My Home store SA told me they don't carry this any more.



I see. It look gorgeous on the B!! [emoji177]


----------



## pcil

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3672119
> 
> 
> Sharing my new B from my home store. Finally I got to have a B30 before my bday next next week. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Congrats! Very nice color and love the twilly too!



mylilsnowy said:


> After got offered many Bs and Ks. Finally, this Kelly and Jige have my  and come home with me. Thanks for letting me share



love love love the colors! What color is your k? Is the jige rose azalea?


----------



## mylilsnowy

pcil said:


> Congrats! Very nice color and love the twilly too!
> 
> 
> 
> love love love the colors! What color is your k? Is the jige rose azalea?


The K is blue atoll and jige is rose azalea.


----------



## alecmargaret

mylilsnowy said:


> After got offered many Bs and Ks. Finally, this Kelly and Jige have my  and come home with me. Thanks for letting me share



Absolutely gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

mylilsnowy said:


> After got offered many Bs and Ks. Finally, this Kelly and Jige have my  and come home with me. Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous spring colors!


----------



## ella524

mylilsnowy said:


> After got offered many Bs and Ks. Finally, this Kelly and Jige have my  and come home with me. Thanks for letting me share


Really pretty colors! Perfect for spring!


----------



## BirkinLover77

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3672119
> 
> 
> Sharing my new B from my home store. Finally I got to have a B30 before my bday next next week. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

mylilsnowy said:


> After got offered many Bs and Ks. Finally, this Kelly and Jige have my  and come home with me. Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous H! Congratulations


----------



## Notorious Pink

mylilsnowy said:


> After got offered many Bs and Ks. Finally, this Kelly and Jige have my  and come home with me. Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ninunani

I know I didn't keep my words...
Got offer this B from the store couldn't resist 
Now I really need to behave


----------



## ehy12

ninunani said:


> I know I didn't keep my words...
> Got offer this B from the store couldn't resist
> Now I really need to behave


Bag twins!!! I love malachite!!!!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

ninunani said:


> I know I didn't keep my words...
> Got offer this B from the store couldn't resist
> Now I really need to behave



Super CUTE!! Love the combination with GHW. Congratulations!! [emoji322]


----------



## princessmaggie

ehy12 said:


> Bag twins!!! I love malachite!!!!!



Triplets!! So in love with this beauty! B30 in Togo,  Ghw! Shows how well malachite goes with bright pink! Congrats to us all!


----------



## ehy12

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3673069
> 
> 
> Triplets!! So in love with this beauty! B30 in Togo,  Ghw! Shows how well malachite goes with bright pink! Congrats to us all!


This is such a beautiful picture!!!! I finally get when people say ajes the heart sing"...my heart skips a beat every time with this bag!!


----------



## dianaetc

mylilsnowy said:


> After got offered many Bs and Ks. Finally, this Kelly and Jige have my  and come home with me. Thanks for letting me share


@mylilsnowy   Your K is stunning!  My HG color and hardware combo.  May i ask how long have you waited for this combo?  Thank you!!


----------



## mylilsnowy

dianaetc said:


> @mylilsnowy   Your K is stunning!  My HG color and hardware combo.  May i ask how long have you waited for this combo?  Thank you!!


Thank you I waited for 2 weeks.


----------



## dianaetc

mylilsnowy said:


> Thank you I waited for 2 weeks.


Wow, that's insanely fast!  You have an amazing SA.


----------



## princessmaggie

ehy12 said:


> This is such a beautiful picture!!!! I finally get when people say ajes the heart sing"...my heart skips a beat every time with this bag!!



I'm literally in love too! After just a day with her today I'm so ready to sell all my B35's as i love the size and ease of use of the 30 so much more. And this color-it's everything I had hoped for! I know now it's 30's all the way for me.


----------



## ehy12

princessmaggie said:


> I'm literally in love too! After just a day with her today I'm so ready to sell all my B35's as i love the size and ease of use of the 30 so much more. And this color-it's everything I had hoped for! I know now it's 30's all the way for me.


I know what you mean!! I had gotten a b35 in my grail color last May and sold it within one year...soooooo heavy[emoji15] 
Im waiting on a b25 now though but have a feeling 30s will always be my favorites!


----------



## ehy12

princessmaggie said:


> I'm literally in love too! After just a day with her today I'm so ready to sell all my B35's as i love the size and ease of use of the 30 so much more. And this color-it's everything I had hoped for! I know now it's 30's all the way for me.


Would you believe I am more drawn to this bag than even my SO in ostrich!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mylilsnowy said:


> After got offered many Bs and Ks. Finally, this Kelly and Jige have my  and come home with me. Thanks for letting me share


Gorjussssss!!! Is your K in Blue Atoll???


----------



## princessmaggie

ehy12 said:


> Would you believe I am more drawn to this bag than even my SO in ostrich!!!!!



I can believe it!! It's been my dream bag for so long I can't quite believe it's mine. This color is just


----------



## christina86

ninunani said:


> I know I didn't keep my words...
> Got offer this B from the store couldn't resist
> Now I really need to behave





princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3673069
> 
> 
> Triplets!! So in love with this beauty! B30 in Togo,  Ghw! Shows how well malachite goes with bright pink! Congrats to us all!



Congratulations to you both!!! Malachite is my HG and love every time I see people post photos.  Enjoy!


----------



## mylilsnowy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorjussssss!!! Is your K in Blue Atoll???


Yes, its Blue Atoll


----------



## LadyCupid

mylilsnowy said:


> Yes, its Blue Atoll


That is a beautiful sweet color. Is it stamp A by the way? I am just curious if Atoll is still available and being offered. Thank you.


----------



## mylilsnowy

yodaling1 said:


> That is a beautiful sweet color. Is it stamp A by the way? I am just curious if Atoll is still available and being offered. Thank you.


Yes, it's stamp A. My store only gets 1 K and 1 B in Blue Atoll. I have not seen BA in slg.


----------



## Orangefanatic

ninunani said:


> I know I didn't keep my words...
> Got offer this B from the store couldn't resist
> Now I really need to behave


Please post some modeling pictures with this beauty


----------



## BirkinLover77

ninunani said:


> I know I didn't keep my words...
> Got offer this B from the store couldn't resist
> Now I really need to behave


Wow! Stunning and so beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## floflo

Latest additions to the family [emoji177]
K32 Togo in Cuivre GHW
Drag Double Tour in Cuivre GHW


----------



## Melbee

Craie with rose gold hardware ​


----------



## Melbee

floflo said:


> Latest additions to the family [emoji177]
> K32 Togo in Cuivre GHW
> Drag Double Tour in Cuivre GHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674266


So pretty!!


----------



## Myke518

My preloved 1991 Kelly 35 in Ardennes!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ninunani said:


> I know I didn't keep my words...
> Got offer this B from the store couldn't resist
> Now I really need to behave





princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3673069
> 
> 
> Triplets!! So in love with this beauty! B30 in Togo,  Ghw! Shows how well malachite goes with bright pink! Congrats to us all!



Who could possibly resist??? These are gorgeous!!! 
L[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]VE malachite!


----------



## Icyss

Brought home this Baby B in Rose Azalee


----------



## JA_UK

Something small from my recent trip to Brussels


----------



## Rhl2987

Icyss said:


> Brought home this Baby B in Rose Azalee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675570
> View attachment 3675571


Beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## PETITLAPIN

My first lindy 26 from SF boutique


----------



## LadyCupid

Icyss said:


> Brought home this Baby B in Rose Azalee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675570
> View attachment 3675571


Lucky lady. So sweet and pretty! Love it to the max. Congratulations.


----------



## LadyCupid

JA_UK said:


> Something small from my recent trip to Brussels


So pretty. I bet it will be a very chic and useful casual bag for on the go. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rhl2987

I had quite the haul in March, but these were two of my favorite pieces! Kelly 28 in trench and these lovely off white drivers.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Icyss said:


> Brought home this Baby B in Rose Azalee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675570
> View attachment 3675571



Awesome! Love being twins with you!!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

I was lucky enough to be invited to the local H store private handbag event today. Saw several exotic Bolide, Lindy, Tool Box and etc, but nothing caught my attention. [emoji30] In the end of the day, I picked up two belt kits (one for DH & one for me).


Complimentary Petite H Horse Charm
Oscar 32mm Gold dark blue/Prussian blue
Gamma 13mm Rose Gold Orange Poppy/Azalee


----------



## K21

I bought this Her bag today.
Its new fabric I heard, canvas with coating on!
Due to my biz trip, my mom went to pick it up for me and I am so excited!!


----------



## Luxzenith

K21 said:


> I bought this Her bag today.
> Its new fabric I heard, canvas with coating on!
> Due to my biz trip, my mom went to pick it up for me and I am so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677131
> View attachment 3677132



This looks awesome and classic and subtle!! Could it be Amazonia leather on canvas? A type of rubberized coAting? I have that on my vintage GP36 and I love it!


----------



## ironblock

I would love to have any one of those on the photos above or the Orange poppy Togo b35. The latter looks stunning.


----------



## Hautedistrict

K21 said:


> I bought this Her bag today.
> Its new fabric I heard, canvas with coating on!
> Due to my biz trip, my mom went to pick it up for me and I am so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677131
> View attachment 3677132



Congrats I'm looking for one too[emoji7] enjoy wearing it


----------



## K21

Luxzenith said:


> This looks awesome and classic and subtle!! Could it be Amazonia leather on canvas? A type of rubberized coAting? I have that on my vintage GP36 and I love it!


Actually I am not so sure? SA told me its just coated on canvas...should i ask??


----------



## starprism_7

K21 said:


> I bought this Her bag today.
> Its new fabric I heard, canvas with coating on!
> Due to my biz trip, my mom went to pick it up for me and I am so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677131
> View attachment 3677132


Oh wow this is new. At first glance i thought it was leather until I saw the back. I love how it looks on the bag. Thanks for sharing! Need to check her out


----------



## K21

starprism_7 said:


> Oh wow this is new. At first glance i thought it was leather until I saw the back. I love how it looks on the bag. Thanks for sharing! Need to check her out


My pleasure!


----------



## Monique1004

K32 Blue Nuit & Mona sandals.


----------



## Angelian

So so happy this older design (it's from SS2016) was back up on the EU-site, as it was issued before H was on my radar! Was looking for a scarf in summery colours, the one that was on my wishlist from the current season will have to wait as I knew I would regret letting this one go. Under The Waves, CW 02.


----------



## scarf1

Angelian said:


> So so happy this older design (it's from SS2016) was back up on the EU-site, as it was issued before H was on my radar! Was looking for a scarf in summery colours, the one that was on my wishlist from the current season will have to wait as I knew I would regret letting this one go. Under The Waves, CW 02.
> 
> View attachment 3677496
> View attachment 3677497
> View attachment 3677498
> View attachment 3677499
> View attachment 3677500
> View attachment 3677501


Yeah! Twins with you! Such a happy scarf!


----------



## Angelian

scarf1 said:


> Yeah! Twins with you! Such a happy scarf!



Happy to be your twin! Actually came across your pics in the Spring 2016 scarves-thread while doing my "research" on the colours in real life, as I don't like purchasing something online I'm not 99% sure about. Thanks so much for sharing your pictures back then, they (together with the pics other lovely tPFers posted) were really helpful in my decision-making!


----------



## westcoastgal

K21 said:


> I bought this Her bag today.
> Its new fabric I heard, canvas with coating on!
> Due to my biz trip, my mom went to pick it up for me and I am so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677131
> View attachment 3677132


It looks cool!


----------



## weibandy

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 3676806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first lindy 26 from SF boutique


This is gorgeous!  What color is it?


----------



## Prufrock613

ninunani said:


> I know I didn't keep my words...
> Got offer this B from the store couldn't resist
> Now I really need to behave


Beautiful...sigh...Malachite is such a wonderful color.  Wear her in good health!


----------



## Gmpayawal

Kelly 28 cm Sellier gold/tan with GHW 1976

View attachment 3677892


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Gmpayawal said:


> Kelly 28 cm Sellier gold/tan with GHW 1976
> View attachment 3677884
> View attachment 3677892



This lady looks sooo good even though she is from 1976!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Gmpayawal said:


> Kelly 28 cm Sellier gold/tan with GHW 1976
> View attachment 3677884
> View attachment 3677892


Wow   40yrs  old still looking  awesome


----------



## Ladybaga

Angelian said:


> So so happy this older design (it's from SS2016) was back up on the EU-site, as it was issued before H was on my radar! Was looking for a scarf in summery colours, the one that was on my wishlist from the current season will have to wait as I knew I would regret letting this one go. Under The Waves, CW 02.
> 
> View attachment 3677496
> View attachment 3677497
> View attachment 3677498
> View attachment 3677499
> View attachment 3677500
> View attachment 3677501


One of my ALL TIME favorite patterns!  (I have two!) You chose a gorgeous colorway! After seeing this beauty, I may need a THIRD! YIKES!  Enjoy this lovely silk!!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Gmpayawal said:


> Kelly 28 cm Sellier gold/tan with GHW 1976
> View attachment 3677884
> View attachment 3677892



Beautiful [emoji7] You lucky thing


----------



## ksuromax

my second scarf - Qu'importe le flacon - with pink trim, just arrived, feels crispy new


----------



## Luxzenith

ksuromax said:


> my second scarf - Qu'importe le flacon - with pink trim, just arrived, feels crispy new



WowEe!! In plisse!! I love that!! More pictures pls!! [emoji7]


----------



## juzluvpink

Got these lovelies on Sunday
Charniere Lizard Ombré RGHW
Grand Loop Barenia
Savana Dance Twilly in cw 01 (Rose Nacre/Vert/Framboise)

[emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3678453
> 
> Got these lovelies on Sunday
> Charniere Lizard Ombré RGHW
> Grand Loop Barenia
> Savana Dance Twilly in cw 01 (Rose Nacre/Vert/Framboise)
> 
> [emoji7]


Everything is so pretty but OMG those twillies!!!! I MUST track them down!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Luxzenith said:


> WowEe!! In plisse!! I love that!! More pictures pls!! [emoji7]


Thanks  
Here it is in different ties


----------



## lililvluv

Hello Ladies! My first post in the Hermes forum  I have 2 wallets to share! A Dogon Duo (forgot the color name) and an Azap in Rouge Grenat.


----------



## purseburstz

Never had one in my entire life.


----------



## Angelian

Ladybaga said:


> One of my ALL TIME favorite patterns!  (I have two!) You chose a gorgeous colorway! After seeing this beauty, I may need a THIRD! YIKES!  Enjoy this lovely silk!!!



Thank you, I definitely will!! Love the designs by Alice Shirley. Had a hard time deciding between this one and CW 02. You'll love this one, looking forward to your reveal .


----------



## Ladybaga

Angelian said:


> Thank you, I definitely will!! Love the designs by Alice Shirley. Had a hard time deciding between this one and CW 02. You'll love this one, looking forward to your reveal .


I've done too much damage this season! (5 scarves and a bracelet.) My money tree needs to grow a bit more until my next splurge!  I will live vicariously though you and scarf1.


----------



## Nui

My recent purchase from local boutique 

Legend sandals in Black

Rodeo horse charm pm size with real horse hair

Mini pompom duo

Twilly and scarves from right to left are:

Ferronnerie twilly in vert/orange/saumon

On a Summer Day twilly in rose vif/jaune soufre/vert

Brides Fleuries scarve in blanc/bleu pale/rose poudre

Parures de Samourais in gris/jaune/ardoise [emoji4]


----------



## xxDxx

Rose Azalee Rivale, La Promenade du Matin Twilly and this beautiful Gris Mouette B35 my fabulous SA offered me [emoji322]


----------



## PIPET83

B40 Togo cuivre PHw...


----------



## candyapple15

just bought a pair of la promenade du matin twilly half an hour ago, to be matched with my red bolide 37


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Nui said:


> View attachment 3679647
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679648
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679645
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679646
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchase from local boutique
> 
> Legend sandals in Black
> 
> Rodeo horse charm pm size with real horse hair
> 
> Mini pompom duo
> 
> Twilly and scarves from right to left are:
> 
> Ferronnerie twilly in vert/orange/saumon
> 
> On a Summer Day twilly in rose vif/jaune soufre/vert
> 
> Brides Fleuries scarve in blanc/bleu pale/rose poudre
> 
> Parures de Samourais in gris/jaune/ardoise [emoji4]



The scarves are soooo pretty!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

xxDxx said:


> Rose Azalee Rivale, La Promenade du Matin Twilly and this beautiful Gris Mouette B35 my fabulous SA offered me [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3679841
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679842



I think this twilly and Gris Mouette will match perfectly well!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3680304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Togo cuivre PHw...



Another lovely trophy! Beautiful colour!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

candyapple15 said:


> just bought a pair of la promenade du matin twilly half an hour ago, to be matched with my red bolide 37
> View attachment 3680596



This colour looks very good! Very pretty!!


----------



## starprism_7

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3678453
> 
> Got these lovelies on Sunday
> Charniere Lizard Ombré RGHW
> Grand Loop Barenia
> Savana Dance Twilly in cw 01 (Rose Nacre/Vert/Framboise)
> 
> [emoji7]


Omg, le grand loop barenia!
Im looking for these! Are they still making it? Beautiful lovelies.


----------



## vesna

chevre pen case
barenia bastia with bleu sapphire chevre interior
twilly Chacun fait son nid, in vermillon/bleu/jaune d'or
beautiful  gavroche UN JARDIN SUR LE TOIT


----------



## Luxzenith

My new cape cod.. in so black colour.. am loving this uniqueness in barenia leather with red side trims.. 




And got this from my SA..


----------



## ice75

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681677
> 
> 
> My new cape cod.. in so black colour.. am loving this uniqueness in barenia leather with red side trims..
> 
> View attachment 3681678
> 
> 
> And got this from my SA..


Lovely Rodeo and beautiful so black watch!
May I ask how much you pay for these 2 ?


----------



## leuleu

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681677
> 
> 
> My new cape cod.. in so black colour.. am loving this uniqueness in barenia leather with red side trims..
> 
> View attachment 3681678
> 
> 
> And got this from my SA..


Your watch is a pure beauty !


----------



## bagloverismeme

My latest purchase! A menthe jypsiere 28. Slowly building up my hermes collection


----------



## bagnut1

bagloverismeme said:


> My latest purchase! A menthe jypsiere 28. Slowly building up my hermes collection


Love the color of your J!  Congrats!


----------



## bagloverismeme

bagnut1 said:


> Love the color of your J!  Congrats!


Thank u


----------



## Hermezzy

Monique1004 said:


> K32 Blue Nuit & Mona sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3677488


Just exquisite... gorgeous color!


----------



## Hermezzy

xxDxx said:


> Rose Azalee Rivale, La Promenade du Matin Twilly and this beautiful Gris Mouette B35 my fabulous SA offered me [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3679841
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679842


Stunning...esp the birkin, which is a dreamy.... congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3680304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Togo cuivre PHw...


Ooooooooo----gorgeous!!! Love the color!


----------



## Hermezzy

vesna said:


> chevre pen case
> barenia bastia with bleu sapphire chevre interior
> twilly Chacun fait son nid, in vermillon/bleu/jaune d'or
> beautiful  gavroche UN JARDIN SUR LE TOIT
> 
> View attachment 3681638
> View attachment 3681640
> View attachment 3681641
> View attachment 3681642
> View attachment 3681643


Absolutely stunning, esp. the gavroche! Where did you get it?  I adore it!


----------



## vesna

Hermezzy said:


> Absolutely stunning, esp. the gavroche! Where did you get it?  I adore it!


I am always checking one of my reliable ebay seller who gave me (sold LOL) such beauties before, and this one stunned me, it was brand new and it is indeed gorgeous..thank you


----------



## Luxzenith

ice75 said:


> Lovely Rodeo and beautiful so black watch!
> May I ask how much you pay for these 2 ?



Sgd 6350 for cape cod double tour and 420 Euros for rodeo.


----------



## bertrande

Luxzenith said:


> Sgd 6350 for cape cod double tour and 420 Euros for rodeo.


The cape cod is gorgeous!  Does it only come in one size?  I had asked my SA to notify me when it came in - I guess I wasn't very high up on the priority list as I haven't heard from her LOL!


----------



## grapegravity

SO RC K28 with black interior


----------



## Luxzenith

bertrande said:


> The cape cod is gorgeous!  Does it only come in one size?  I had asked my SA to notify me when it came in - I guess I wasn't very high up on the priority list as I haven't heard from her LOL!



Bertrande,

Totally understand how u feel..I shop  across 2 stores in 2 countries.. somehow one of my SA decided I am not VIP enough.. never alerted me on the latest incoming....whilst my other SA in another country put me on top rank and I always get offered something unique.. and I get first hand news.

I feel neglected by my other SA  ironically, I spend more with this SA. Now I feel I have to reward my other SA more.

I only saw this in single tour and double tour in the GM size.


----------



## Luxzenith

grapegravity said:


> SO RC K28 with black interior
> View attachment 3682586
> View attachment 3682588



This is a lovely SO.. wondering when will be my turn ever! [emoji23] congrats!!


----------



## LovEmAll

P


----------



## grapegravity

Luxzenith said:


> This is a lovely SO.. wondering when will be my turn ever! [emoji23] congrats!!


Thanks, it was actually another customer's SO and she swap this beauty with the K25 that was on hold for me.. So lucky me to get my first SO..  Hope you will be offer one soon too!!


----------



## Tinagirl11

Just something small- Bearn wallet in rouge tomato. Thanks for letting my share


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Two small purchases from nice, white rose gold KD and gold hair clasp


----------



## ice75

Luxzenith said:


> Bertrande,
> 
> Totally understand how u feel..I shop  across 2 stores in 2 countries.. somehow one of my SA decided I am not VIP enough.. never alerted me on the latest incoming....whilst my other SA in another country put me on top rank and I always get offered something unique.. and I get first hand news.
> 
> I feel neglected by my other SA  ironically, I spend more with this SA. Now I feel I have to reward my other SA more.
> 
> I only saw this in single tour and double tour in the GM size.


Thanks for informing about the price.Which store did u get the Cape cod watch? By the way,I noticed your price for rodeo is in Euro.Did u buy it online and ship to Singapore?


----------



## Luxzenith

ice75 said:


> Thanks for informing about the price.Which store did u get the Cape cod watch? By the way,I noticed your price for rodeo is in Euro.Did u buy it online and ship to Singapore?



Hey ice75, Rodeo from my SA in Paris, cape cod from my Liat tower Hermes store in SG.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Tinagirl11 said:


> Just something small- Bearn wallet in rouge tomato. Thanks for letting my share



Lovely colour - goatskin really shows it off [emoji7]


----------



## papertiger

azukitea said:


> Gold swift leather lindy30 / matching paddock and twilly
> 
> 
> View attachment 3654362
> View attachment 3654363
> View attachment 3654364



That's totally yummy


----------



## papertiger

okiern1981 said:


> Received a lovely pre repeat shoulder surgery present from DH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659177
> 
> 
> A La Bag in CDC....She makes my third La Bag, and first piece of CDC!



Gorgeous (well done to your DH). Wish you the best of health


----------



## papertiger

Peonyandi said:


> Brought this cutie home today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659712



Love this, totally delightful


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> My Black Beauty, SO K25.
> 
> View attachment 3660014
> View attachment 3660016
> View attachment 3660015



Lust worthy


----------



## Meta

papertiger said:


> Lust worthy


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

K21 said:


> I bought this Her bag today.
> Its new fabric I heard, canvas with coating on!
> Due to my biz trip, my mom went to pick it up for me and I am so excited!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677131
> View attachment 3677132



Very cool, thanks for showing it


----------



## papertiger

Gmpayawal said:


> Kelly 28 cm Sellier gold/tan with GHW 1976
> View attachment 3677884
> View attachment 3677892



 fabulous


----------



## papertiger

ksuromax said:


> Thanks
> Here it is in different ties
> View attachment 3678525
> View attachment 3678526
> View attachment 3678527


----------



## papertiger

lililvluv said:


> Hello Ladies! My first post in the Hermes forum  I have 2 wallets to share! A Dogon Duo (forgot the color name) and an Azap in Rouge Grenat.
> View attachment 3678528
> View attachment 3678530



Love Dogons. Is it Blue Agate?


----------



## VickyB

JA_UK said:


> Something small from my recent trip to Brussels



Love this! Thanks for reminding me that I have one of these!


----------



## Hermezzy

Tinagirl11 said:


> Just something small- Bearn wallet in rouge tomato. Thanks for letting my share


Just beautiful....and I love it in the chevre!


----------



## ice75

Luxzenith said:


> Hey ice75, Rodeo from my SA in Paris, cape cod from my Liat tower Hermes store in SG.


I c.Thanks for sharing! Beautiful haul!


----------



## atelierforward

bagloverismeme said:


> My latest purchase! A menthe jypsiere 28. Slowly building up my hermes collection


What a gorgeous color! Love menthe.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

bagloverismeme said:


> My latest purchase! A menthe jypsiere 28. Slowly building up my hermes collection


Such a beautiful green!


----------



## fatcat2523

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3681677
> 
> 
> My new cape cod.. in so black colour.. am loving this uniqueness in barenia leather with red side trims..
> 
> View attachment 3681678
> 
> 
> And got this from my SA..



Is the rodeo hair and tail in non leather now?


----------



## Luxzenith

fatcat2523 said:


> Is the rodeo hair and tail in non leather now?



This is the latest seasonal design.


----------



## fatcat2523

Luxzenith said:


> This is the latest seasonal design.



Thank you


----------



## cafecreme15

Apologies for posting this in multiple places, but I'm sure everyone here understands my excitement! Purchased a blue agate Evelyne PM yesterday.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sharky shark shark  My SA in Paris had this held for me as she knows how I feel about Barenia. Thought I was just picking up my SO but all kinds of goodies hidden for me !


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Sharky shark shark  My SA in Paris had this held for me as she knows how I feel about Barenia. Thought I was just picking up my SO but all kinds of goodies hidden for me !
> 
> View attachment 3686812



So cute! And how great that you have an SA who will automatically set aside unique Barenia items for you. But, um, what was that about picking up an SO?


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> So cute! And how great that you have an SA who will automatically set aside unique Barenia items for you. But, um, what was that about picking up an SO?


hehehe this was the Kelly from March getting its clochette monogrammed  but now I can spend actual time with the bag! We need to talk  as I am having issues with size 32!


----------



## Luxzenith

cafecreme15 said:


> Apologies for posting this in multiple places, but I'm sure everyone here understands my excitement! Purchased a blue agate Evelyne PM yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686791



I personally think blue agate is the new neutral... love how it goes with everything!!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> hehehe this was the Kelly from March getting its clochette monogrammed  but now I can spend actual time with the bag! We need to talk  as I am having issues with size 32!



Oh, no, issues? That doesn't sound good. I am here to talk anything Kelly anytime you want! 

Did you reveal this Kelly, BTW? Did I miss it?


----------



## LovEmAll

One of my purchases for today.  Looooving this men's shawl


----------



## cafecreme15

Luxzenith said:


> I personally think blue agate is the new neutral... love how it goes with everything!!



I totally agree! I plan on wearing it with all different colors!


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> Oh, no, issues? That doesn't sound good. I am here to talk anything Kelly anytime you want!
> 
> Did you reveal this Kelly, BTW? Did I miss it?



I did not...I had a bad forum experience on the SO thread, enough to turn me off of bothering to contribute to that group with details.....nuff said, but it is also why I wasn't on tPF to comment on YOUR amazing Kelly reveal!!
We shall talk Kelly offline


----------



## PIPET83

My newB40 in Rouge granate..[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] i will not miss My Bolide 45..[emoji122][emoji122][emoji108]


----------



## ksuromax

Silk and Cashemere 140 shawl in Cavalcadour


----------



## atelierforward

PIPET83 said:


> My newB40 in Rouge granate..[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] i will not miss My Bolide 45..[emoji122][emoji122][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686893


Love this color. You made the right choice!


----------



## atelierforward

cafecreme15 said:


> Apologies for posting this in multiple places, but I'm sure everyone here understands my excitement! Purchased a blue agate Evelyne PM yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686791


No shame in posting this beauty in multiple threads. I don't have any pieces in blue agate yet, but I've definitely considered it as a great new neutral alternative to black!


----------



## MaegUT07

White Clic H bracelet with gold HW for summer!


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> Apologies for posting this in multiple places, but I'm sure everyone here understands my excitement! Purchased a blue agate Evelyne PM yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686791





Luxzenith said:


> I personally think blue agate is the new neutral... love how it goes with everything!!



I agree that this is a perfect midtone blue.  I had and sold a BJ kelly because I didn't think it went well with other colors, including jeans.  Yours looks fantastic with jeans!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovEmAll said:


> One of my purchases for today.  Looooving this men's shawl
> 
> View attachment 3686855
> View attachment 3686856



The shawl matches perfectly well with your kelly! Beautiful!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> My newB40 in Rouge granate..[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] i will not miss My Bolide 45..[emoji122][emoji122][emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686893



I love rouge grenate! Beautiful colour!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ksuromax said:


> Silk and Cashemere 140 shawl in Cavalcadour



This shawl is gorgeous!!


----------



## ksuromax

obsessedwhermes said:


> This shawl is gorgeous!!


Thank you


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> I agree that this is a perfect midtone blue.  I had and sold a BJ kelly because I didn't think it went well with other colors, including jeans.  Yours looks fantastic with jeans!


Thank you! I was also concerned about how some of the blues would look with jeans since that is what I usually wear when I am dressed casually, but the blue agate is just perfect on every level.


----------



## dgie

Not a bag, but I bought this beautiful platter


----------



## ksuromax

My lil Grail (i want the full size as well, in different cw tho)


----------



## JCCL

This months is not good for me


----------



## JCCL

And my wallet


----------



## miss argile

ksuromax said:


> My lil Grail (i want the full size as well, in different cw tho)


Omg this is so cute!! May I ask what's the name of the scarf, and does it come in bigger size? (This is 70x70?)
Thanks!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ksuromax said:


> My lil Grail (i want the full size as well, in different cw tho)



This is sooo cute! Looks very versatile!!


----------



## danny123

My latest purchase, canvas strap for my plume briefcase. I had never seen these straps in the store so I was surprised when I saw them. I have been thinking about buying a strap for my briefcase because I don't use it often at all. 










Now, black and chocolate brown is not the best combo, but it's fine for now, and I think it looks alright. I'm very happy with my purchase and will probably use my plume a lot more often now 


Here are some of the other straps they had, some meant for Evelyne and some for Kelly.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Barenia B30 and UTW twillies, rushed to the store so fast when I got the call. My DH said he's never seen me move so fast lol [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## lulilu

Natalie j said:


> Barenia B30 and UTW twillies, rushed to the store so fast when I got the call. My DH said he's never seen me move so fast lol [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689379
> View attachment 3689380



Sweet.  I would love to know how you like living with this bag -- the new textured barenia?  Does it mark as easily as the older barenia?


----------



## ksuromax

miss argile said:


> Omg this is so cute!! May I ask what's the name of the scarf, and does it come in bigger size? (This is 70x70?)
> Thanks!!!


Thank you 
This is Noel by Dmitri Rybaltchenko, pocket square 16"
It was initially made in full carre 90x90 cm, my avatar is one of the best (imo) colourway and now it's my HG (that's why this one is little Grail  )


----------



## doves75

Natalie j said:


> Barenia B30 and UTW twillies, rushed to the store so fast when I got the call. My DH said he's never seen me move so fast lol [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689379
> View attachment 3689380



Wow...very nice!! This the the1st time I've seen a Barenia with texture like Togo. Congratulations!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

lulilu said:


> Sweet.  I would love to know how you like living with this bag -- the new textured barenia?  Does it mark as easily as the older barenia?



Yes it's new textured Barenia. I've been told it's as scratch resistant as Togo but rain/water is a Big No No.


----------



## hclubfan

Natalie j said:


> Barenia B30 and UTW twillies, rushed to the store so fast when I got the call. My DH said he's never seen me move so fast lol [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689379
> View attachment 3689380


Oh my God, that is one beautiful bag!!!  I had no idea that a textured Barenia was even in existence!


----------



## Sparkledolll

doves75 said:


> Wow...very nice!! This the the1st time I've seen a Barenia with texture like Togo. Congratulations!!





hclubfan said:


> Oh my God, that is one beautiful bag!!!  I had no idea that a textured Barenia was even in existence!



Me neither until today! [emoji23]


----------



## doves75

Natalie j said:


> Me neither until today! [emoji23]



And I heard H is also introducing Croc ombre ?! I'm curious what it'll look like [emoji4]


----------



## mygoodies

danny123 said:


> My latest purchase, canvas strap for my plume briefcase. I had never seen these straps in the store so I was surprised when I saw them. I have been thinking about buying a strap for my briefcase because I don't use it often at all.
> 
> View attachment 3689300
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, black and chocolate brown is not the best combo, but it's fine for now, and I think it looks alright. I'm very happy with my purchase and will probably use my plume a lot more often now
> 
> 
> Here are some of the other straps they had, some meant for Evelyne and some for Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3689299


Looks like the straps are starting trickling in the stores. Do u mind sharing the price please? Looks perfect on your plume !!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

danny123 said:


> My latest purchase, canvas strap for my plume briefcase. I had never seen these straps in the store so I was surprised when I saw them. I have been thinking about buying a strap for my briefcase because I don't use it often at all.
> 
> View attachment 3689300
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, black and chocolate brown is not the best combo, but it's fine for now, and I think it looks alright. I'm very happy with my purchase and will probably use my plume a lot more often now
> 
> 
> Here are some of the other straps they had, some meant for Evelyne and some for Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3689299



Finally they are in the store!! Could you share some prices? Congrats on getting them! Am sure they add a lot of convenience


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Natalie j said:


> Barenia B30 and UTW twillies, rushed to the store so fast when I got the call. My DH said he's never seen me move so fast lol [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689379
> View attachment 3689380



This Togo Barenia looks really good! I wish I could touch it and feel its leather. Looks luxurious!


----------



## Sparkledolll

obsessedwhermes said:


> This Togo Barenia looks really good! I wish I could touch it and feel its leather. Looks luxurious!



I would have mistaken it for Gold B30 Togo if I wasn't told, Same white contrast stitching and colour is only slightly darker than Gold maybe. The smell is divine though, as soon as the box was open there was a delicious smell of leather filling the room [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## TeeCee77

My new addition  kelly 32 evercolor in origan.


----------



## bostonbirkin

Natalie j said:


> Me neither until today! [emoji23]


Does it have the Barenia scent?


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Natalie j said:


> I would have mistaken it for Gold B30 Togo if I wasn't told, Same white contrast stitching and colour is only slightly darker than Gold maybe. The smell is divine though, as soon as the box was open there was a delicious smell of leather filling the room [emoji16][emoji16]



Ah I can only imagine! It must be heavenly! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lmac408

Tcooke77 said:


> My new addition  kelly 32 evercolor in origan.



Absolutely love this! Was this a special order? I need to give my SA a call, this is gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkledolll

bostonbirkin said:


> Does it have the Barenia scent?



Yep! Smells Divine....


----------



## danny123

mygoodies said:


> Looks like the straps are starting trickling in the stores. Do u mind sharing the price please? Looks perfect on your plume !!!






obsessedwhermes said:


> Finally they are in the store!! Could you share some prices? Congrats on getting them! Am sure they add a lot of convenience



Thank you!! Yes, very convenient.  

Yes, I was very happy to see them. Unfortunately I did not ask about the price for the adjustable ones, but my non adjustable strap cost 392 euro converted from my local currency (i live in europe, and usually the prices in my country are a tiny bit more expensive than rest of euro market) . Hope this helps !!


----------



## TeeCee77

lmac408 said:


> Absolutely love this! Was this a special order? I need to give my SA a call, this is gorgeous!


It was not a special order - just got lucky!


----------



## Luxzenith

JCCL said:


> View attachment 3688757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This months is not good for me



I just fainted from looking at your pictures! Great exotic haul!! 

Twinsie with you on the ombré mini constance buckle!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

danny123 said:


> Thank you!! Yes, very convenient.
> 
> Yes, I was very happy to see them. Unfortunately I did not ask about the price for the adjustable ones, but my non adjustable strap cost 392 euro converted from my local currency (i live in europe, and usually the prices in my country are a tiny bit more expensive than rest of euro market) . Hope this helps !!



Thank you! It really helps to get an idea!!


----------



## missD

Little impulse buy. Colvert Kelly Double Tour in Rose Gold. Also purchased a Twilly for my Kelly but I'm too lazy to go back into the closet for a picture!


----------



## juniorsodi

Got this cute twilly back in March in NYC.


----------



## SaSaEN

Got the Rouge Entre Ciel et Mer bandana to add to my collection) Just LOVE this style and how versatile it can be! Got it from Nice Airport (T2). By the way, the SA confirmed they do receive C quiet often, K cut rarely and K pochette almost never. They are opening a bigger store at T2 this September and it will have a bigger inventory. I was not particularly interested in C (never been on my radar), but she asked when I'm coming back, I said in July, so she suggested I pop up and check...will see)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

SaSaEN said:


> Got the Rouge Entre Ciel et Mer bandana to add to my collection) Just LOVE this style and how versatile it can be! Got it from Nice Airport (T2). By the way, the SA confirmed they do receive C quiet often, K cut rarely and K pochette almost never. They are opening a bigger store at T2 this September and it will have a bigger inventory. I was not particularly interested in C (never been on my radar), but she asked when I'm coming back, I said in July, so she suggested I pop up and check...will see)


Can I ask how you use your bandanas, hubby bought me one as a little gift and I have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## the_metal_guru

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can I ask how you use your bandanas, hubby bought me one as a little gift and I have no idea what to do with it.



I love the bandana size! It looks great worn in the cowboy / bandana knot over a casual tee and jeans. Here's a pic of me wearing mine. I hope the quality isn't too bad. I did a screen shot from my instagram profile [emoji39]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

the_metal_guru said:


> I love the bandana size! It looks great worn in the cowboy / bandana knot over a casual tee and jeans. Here's a pic of me wearing mine. I hope the quality isn't too bad. I did a screen shot from my instagram profile [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3694574


Thanks, that looks pretty cool! I wonder if it would look as good with the bright colors hubby picked. haha! Well, maybe with white I am thinking. Love your look here.


----------



## the_metal_guru

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks, that looks pretty cool! I wonder if it would look as good with the bright colors hubby picked. haha! Well, maybe with white I am thinking. Love your look here.



I do something similar with my GRAFF in the gavroche format (45cm compared to the 55cm bandana), and they are in crazy bright colours! So I'd say most definitely [emoji5]


----------



## SaSaEN

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can I ask how you use your bandanas, hubby bought me one as a little gift and I have no idea what to do with it.


Oh, it's super multifunctional! I put it on my wrist, use as headband and just wear with plain white tshirts and striped tops!


----------



## suziez

the_metal_guru said:


> I love the bandana size! It looks great worn in the cowboy / bandana knot over a casual tee and jeans. Here's a pic of me wearing mine. I hope the quality isn't too bad. I did a screen shot from my instagram profile [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3694574


love your sweater, actually loove the entire outfit


----------



## the_metal_guru

suziez said:


> love your sweater, actually loove the entire outfit



Ah, thanks! [emoji5] It's a moschino number I picked up very cheap on Cocosa [emoji87][emoji85] But don't tell anyone [emoji39][emoji12]


----------



## LittleMsMelody

LovEmAll said:


> One of my purchases for today.  Looooving this men's shawl
> 
> View attachment 3686855
> View attachment 3686856


I love this shawl! Have you posted any other pictures of it? I’ve only seen it on the website until now.


----------



## crisbac

I visited my local boutique yesterday and I came home with...



A Savana Dance Twilly in Turquoise/Petroleum/Jaune... 



And a Rodeo GM in Orange Poppy, Blue Zanzibar, Rose Azalee and Malachite Green! 





And some eye candy... 



My lovely SA brought a GP 30 in Blue Zanzibar and a GP 36 in Orange Poppy especially for me so that I could compare the sizes.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## atelierforward

crisbac said:


> I visited my local boutique yesterday and I came home with...
> 
> View attachment 3694942
> 
> A Savana Dance Twilly in Turquoise/Petroleum/Jaune...
> 
> View attachment 3694943
> 
> And a Rodeo GM in Orange Poppy, Blue Zanzibar, Rose Azalee and Malachite Green!
> 
> View attachment 3694945
> 
> View attachment 3694947
> 
> And some eye candy...
> 
> View attachment 3694950
> 
> My lovely SA brought a GP 30 in Blue Zanzibar and a GP 36 in Orange Poppy especially for me so that I could compare the sizes.  Thanks for letting me share!


Ooh, love that blue zanzibar GP.  What a stunner!


----------



## catsinthebag

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Can I ask how you use your bandanas, hubby bought me one as a little gift and I have no idea what to do with it.



You may find some ideas on this thread ...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-bandana-fan-club.951131/


----------



## HerLuv

Tcooke77 said:


> My new addition  kelly 32 evercolor in origan.



Congrats. Wonder how close this color is to etain. Beautiful.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

SaSaEN said:


> Oh, it's super multifunctional! I put it on my wrist, use as headband and just wear with plain white tshirts and striped tops!


I am going to use in my hair and see how I like.


----------



## LittleMsMelody

HerLuv said:


> Congrats. Wonder how close this color is to etain. Beautiful.


My SA showed me the swatch and to my eyes it was very similar to Etain but with a green tint. It seems like it would work into a wardrobe easily like a green gray khaki.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

catsinthebag said:


> You may find some ideas on this thread ...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-bandana-fan-club.951131/


Thanks, I think I may have been originally looking at the wrong thread for bandanas.


----------



## BalLVLover

crisbac said:


> I visited my local boutique yesterday and I came home with...
> 
> View attachment 3694942
> 
> A Savana Dance Twilly in Turquoise/Petroleum/Jaune...
> 
> View attachment 3694943
> 
> And a Rodeo GM in Orange Poppy, Blue Zanzibar, Rose Azalee and Malachite Green!
> 
> View attachment 3694945
> 
> View attachment 3694947
> 
> And some eye candy...
> 
> View attachment 3694950
> 
> My lovely SA brought a GP 30 in Blue Zanzibar and a GP 36 in Orange Poppy especially for me so that I could compare the sizes.  Thanks for letting me share!



Love that twilly and rodeo together! Gorgeous purchases.


----------



## crisbac

BalLVLover said:


> Love that twilly and rodeo together! Gorgeous purchases.


Thanks a lot, BalLVLover!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Not complete, still waiting for a pair of sandals to arrive and a smaller sized summer hat.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Tcooke77 said:


> My new addition  kelly 32 evercolor in origan.



Congrats. What a beauty you have. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Natalie j said:


> Barenia B30 and UTW twillies, rushed to the store so fast when I got the call. My DH said he's never seen me move so fast lol [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689379
> View attachment 3689380



Congrats on this amazing K you've good. 
I've been told the same. Apparently I'm running super fast when [emoji521] [emoji403] are involved.


----------



## hariandro001

I purchased a golden leather handbag for my girl last time.It is very precious and gorgeous.


----------



## littleblackbag

crisbac said:


> I visited my local boutique yesterday and I came home with...
> 
> View attachment 3694942
> 
> A Savana Dance Twilly in Turquoise/Petroleum/Jaune...
> 
> View attachment 3694943
> 
> And a Rodeo GM in Orange Poppy, Blue Zanzibar, Rose Azalee and Malachite Green!
> 
> View attachment 3694945
> 
> View attachment 3694947
> 
> And some eye candy...
> 
> View attachment 3694950
> 
> My lovely SA brought a GP 30 in Blue Zanzibar and a GP 36 in Orange Poppy especially for me so that I could compare the sizes.  Thanks for letting me share!


Wow there is quite a difference in size, good to see them side by side. They are both gorgeous colours.


----------



## crisbac

littleblackbag said:


> Wow there is quite a difference in size, good to see them side by side. They are both gorgeous colours.


Thanks, littleblackbag!  Yes, there's quite a difference! After comparing them in the boutique, I like the GP 30 better as I generally don't carry many things in my bags.


----------



## Meowwu

A little something as TGIF. Also ordered a matching ring as a Mother's Day pat-myself-on-the-shoulder.


----------



## Love_Couture

Pink [emoji178] fevers continue.  I love the Samurai scarf. [emoji177] It's very colorful and beautiful. [emoji307] Thanks so much for letting me share. [emoji175] Have a great weekend. [emoji257]


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Little goodies from Paris

Blue Zanzibar 30 Togo. It seems very popular for this reason



Evelyn Mini, so cute, cannot resist



Some other stuffs [emoji6][emoji6]



Happy Mother's Day


----------



## obsessedwhermes

lovelyhongbao said:


> Little goodies from Paris
> 
> Blue Zanzibar 30 Togo. It seems very popular for this reason
> View attachment 3697341
> 
> 
> Evelyn Mini, so cute, cannot resist
> View attachment 3697342
> 
> 
> Some other stuffs [emoji6][emoji6]
> View attachment 3697343
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day



Congrats! Great haul from Paris!!!


----------



## ksuromax

My lucky find, silk scarf in 70 cm Tropiques


----------



## Blueberry12

Black Hapi Bracelet.


----------



## Hermezzy

Love_Couture said:


> Pink [emoji178] fevers continue.  I love the Samurai scarf. [emoji177] It's very colorful and beautiful. [emoji307] Thanks so much for letting me share. [emoji175] Have a great weekend. [emoji257]
> View attachment 3697186


LOVE this outfit...so beautiful!  The jacket is particularly entrancing...is it Chanel??


----------



## Hermezzy

lovelyhongbao said:


> Little goodies from Paris
> 
> Blue Zanzibar 30 Togo. It seems very popular for this reason
> View attachment 3697341
> 
> 
> Evelyn Mini, so cute, cannot resist
> View attachment 3697342
> 
> 
> Some other stuffs [emoji6][emoji6]
> View attachment 3697343
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day


Radiant collection of beautiful items...I especially adore the constance wallet...is that blue st cyr or blue atoll


----------



## Love_Couture

Hermezzy said:


> LOVE this outfit...so beautiful!  The jacket is particularly entrancing...is it Chanel??



Thanks for your kind words. Yes, it's Chanel. [emoji307][emoji178][emoji175][emoji177]


----------



## Hermezzy

Love_Couture said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Yes, it's Chanel. [emoji307][emoji178][emoji175][emoji177]



I just knew it...it was too gorgeous to be anything else...


----------



## ghoztz

lovelyhongbao said:


> Little goodies from Paris
> 
> Blue Zanzibar 30 Togo. It seems very popular for this reason
> View attachment 3697341
> 
> 
> Evelyn Mini, so cute, cannot resist
> View attachment 3697342
> 
> 
> Some other stuffs [emoji6][emoji6]
> View attachment 3697343
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day



such a great haul!  The BZ is simply stunning! Big congrats to you!!


----------



## ghoztz

missD said:


> Little impulse buy. Colvert Kelly Double Tour in Rose Gold. Also purchased a Twilly for my Kelly but I'm too lazy to go back into the closet for a picture!



absolutely love Colvert especially with RG


----------



## ghoztz

Tcooke77 said:


> My new addition  kelly 32 evercolor in origan.


 
such a gorgeous color! how do you like the leather?


----------



## ghoztz

cafecreme15 said:


> Apologies for posting this in multiple places, but I'm sure everyone here understands my excitement! Purchased a blue agate Evelyne PM yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686791



Love Blue Agate! I can relate to your excitement!!  Your Evelyne is pretty.


----------



## chanelbaby26

theonlyprincess said:


> My last purchase was this gorgeous B30! I am feeling ever so lucky as she is my third Birkin in only four months! I can feel that 2017 is my lucky H year! [emoji5][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 3660768


Congrats! You really got the H fairy dust on your side this year!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Alexa67 said:


> Wish all together a nice weekend, luckily for some I will be a long weekend
> I was looking for a while to find a Calvi, in a color I like, to use it for my smaller bags and especially for holiday. Now finally I was successful. The blue Zanzibar thake my heart.
> Here you go the color is really pure joy
> Thanks for let me share
> View attachment 3667059
> View attachment 3667060


Yes,this Calvi in blue Zanzibar is gorgeous! Congrats and enjoy your new love!


----------



## chanelbaby26

mthona said:


> My holy grail is finally here.    to my husband!


Beautiful! Great Hubbie u have a keeper for sure...congrats!


----------



## chanelbaby26

crisbac said:


> Now my beloved Rose Azalee Rodeo has friends: I got two bicolor Rodeos at my local boutique, Buenos Aires. I'm so happy! My SA is awesome! (She even had two more bicolor Rodeos left. They are addictive!) Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3668391
> 
> View attachment 3668392


Love them all!


----------



## chanelbaby26

mylilsnowy said:


> After got offered many Bs and Ks. Finally, this Kelly and Jige have my  and come home with me. Thanks for letting me share


Great choice! Both are gorgeous...drooling....


----------



## chanelbaby26

Icyss said:


> Brought home this Baby B in Rose Azalee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675570
> View attachment 3675571


Icyss, love all your collection including this new baby!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Monique1004 said:


> K32 Blue Nuit & Mona sandals.
> 
> View attachment 3677488


Wow! I love your Kelly!!! Blue nuit is gorgeous ... I have a garden party bag in the same color and love it! Enjoy her!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Nui said:


> View attachment 3679647
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679648
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679645
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679646
> 
> 
> 
> My recent purchase from local boutique
> 
> Legend sandals in Black
> 
> Rodeo horse charm pm size with real horse hair
> 
> Mini pompom duo
> 
> Twilly and scarves from right to left are:
> 
> Ferronnerie twilly in vert/orange/saumon
> 
> On a Summer Day twilly in rose vif/jaune soufre/vert
> 
> Brides Fleuries scarve in blanc/bleu pale/rose poudre
> 
> Parures de Samourais in gris/jaune/ardoise [emoji4]


I'm twins on your Ferronnerie twilly...but still waiting for the arrival from H ....


----------



## chanelbaby26

grapegravity said:


> SO RC K28 with black interior
> View attachment 3682586
> View attachment 3682588


What a beautiful k! Love it!!!!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Natalie j said:


> Barenia B30 and UTW twillies, rushed to the store so fast when I got the call. My DH said he's never seen me move so fast lol [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689379
> View attachment 3689380


Natalie, another beautiful one added to your fantastic gorgeous collection! Love it


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Hermezzy said:


> Radiant collection of beautiful items...I especially adore the constance wallet...is that blue st cyr or blue atoll



Thank you. It is blue atoll


----------



## crisbac

chanelbaby26 said:


> Love them all!


Thank you, chanelbaby26!


----------



## louloulou89

Who knew H did such nice swim wear! My new bikini.


----------



## bagidiotic

louloulou89 said:


> Who knew H did such nice swim wear! My new bikini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698506


Sexy babe


----------



## cafecreme15

louloulou89 said:


> Who knew H did such nice swim wear! My new bikini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698506



Is this the Kenya bikini? I love it and this picture is gorgeous!


----------



## louloulou89

cafecreme15 said:


> Is this the Kenya bikini? I love it and this picture is gorgeous!



It is! Its so flattering on as well  so pleased with it!


----------



## cafecreme15

ghoztz said:


> Love Blue Agate! I can relate to your excitement!!  Your Evelyne is pretty.


Thank you so much!


----------



## chanelbaby26

Special thanks to chkpfbeliever and luximax for helping me decide on adding this Kelly Cut to my H family!.....My first Kelly Cut in Capucine


----------



## lulilu

^^^love capucine!


----------



## Rami00

Constance mini, bleu Izmir in Tadelakt leather. Can't capture the true essence of this color.


----------



## chanelbaby26

lulilu said:


> ^^^love capucine!


Yes, it's even better irl!


----------



## nicole0612

chanelbaby26 said:


> Special thanks to chkpfbeliever and luximax for helping me decide on adding this Kelly Cut to my H family!.....My first Kelly Cut in Capucine



It's really beautiful! Congrats! I would love to see it some in action shots once you get the chance to use it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

louloulou89 said:


> Who knew H did such nice swim wear! My new bikini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698506



This is so cute!!!


----------



## honhon

Rami00 said:


> Constance mini, bleu Izmir in Tadelakt leather. Can't capture the true essence of this color.


wow rami! is this baby your new addition? i am a big fan of bleu izmir, the colour is true chameleon isn't it? it always makes me dream of greece i don't know why


----------



## Rami00

honhon said:


> wow rami! is this baby your new addition? i am a big fan of bleu izmir, the colour is true chameleon isn't it? it always makes me dream of greece i don't know why


Picked it up yesterday. Thank you. I absolutely agree with you..  it's a true chameleon..Can't believe how gorgeous the color is irl, like a very deep sea blue/green.


----------



## Rami00

nicole0612 said:


> It's really beautiful! Congrats! I would love to see it some in action shots once you get the chance to use it [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you so much. I will definitely post mod shots.


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Constance mini, bleu Izmir in Tadelakt leather. Can't capture the true essence of this color.


Gorgeous Rami!! And that leather looks so beautiful! Love the size of these minis...perfect for day or evening.


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous Rami!! And that leather looks so beautiful! Love the size of these minis...perfect for day or evening.


Thank you  I was after this size for the longest time. I am glad that I waited.


----------



## jacknoy

Here's my latest H [emoji521] the Sangles en Zigzag Cashmere Shawl [emoji521] in Vert/Rouge/Bleu colorway [emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## dgie

Happy Mother's Day to me! Ronde rose gold bracelet- love it!


----------



## Melbee

My darling hubby drove me 2.5 hours each way so I could pick out the perfect Mother's Day gift.


----------



## Melbee

Rami00 said:


> Constance mini, bleu Izmir in Tadelakt leather. Can't capture the true essence of this color.


Wow!  Congratulations Rami. This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Rami00

Melbee said:


> Wow!  Congratulations Rami. This is gorgeous!!


Thank you


----------



## sassygee

It's raining Constance! I have seen so many wonderful posts of the Constance and began wondering when my local store would get in a black 24 cm.  I knew it would be the traditional Hermes waiting game Ha ha ha. I typically pick Red, black, blue, or gold. I've always waited about three years for my bags to come in. One was a SO while the others just wishlists. Imagine my surprise. I expected to wait a year and a half more but, my weight is over. 

I got a wonderful call on Friday, happily went to the store on Saturday, and purchased the black Epsom in RG. I had mentioned I wanted gold but never expected to look in fall in love with the Rosegold so much. Thanks for sharing in my joy.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sassygee said:


> It's raining Constance! I have seen so many wonderful posts of the Constance and began wondering when my local store would get in a black 24 cm.  I knew it would be the traditional Hermes waiting game Ha ha ha. I typically pick Red, black, blue, or gold. I've always waited about three years for my bags to come in. One was a SO while the others just wishlists. Imagine my surprise. I expected to wait a year and a half more but, my weight is over.
> 
> I got a wonderful call on Friday, happily went to the store on Saturday, and purchased the black Epsom in RG. I had mentioned I wanted gold but never expected to look in fall in love with the Rosegold so much. Thanks for sharing in my joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699883
> View attachment 3699884
> View attachment 3699885
> View attachment 3699886



Beautiful! Love this combination!


----------



## 30gold

jacknoy said:


> Here's my latest H [emoji521] the Sangles en Zigzag Cashmere Shawl [emoji521] in Vert/Rouge/Bleu colorway [emoji173]️[emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698984


Love your Sangles shawl!  Simply fabulous!  Enjoy!


----------



## ayc

sassygee said:


> It's raining Constance! I have seen so many wonderful posts of the Constance and began wondering when my local store would get in a black 24 cm.  I knew it would be the traditional Hermes waiting game Ha ha ha. I typically pick Red, black, blue, or gold. I've always waited about three years for my bags to come in. One was a SO while the others just wishlists. Imagine my surprise. I expected to wait a year and a half more but, my weight is over.
> 
> I got a wonderful call on Friday, happily went to the store on Saturday, and purchased the black Epsom in RG. I had mentioned I wanted gold but never expected to look in fall in love with the Rosegold so much. Thanks for sharing in my joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699883
> View attachment 3699884
> View attachment 3699885
> View attachment 3699886


WOW!! gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## sassygee

obsessedwhermes said:


> Beautiful! Love this combination!


Thanks so much.  I really love the how the RG radiates form the black.



ayc said:


> WOW!! gorgeous!! congrats!!


Thanks so much AYC!


----------



## chanelbaby26

sassygee said:


> Thanks so much.  I really love the how the RG radiates form the black.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much AYC!


Sassygee, congrats! I love your C and the color of course, so versatile and beautiful RG!


----------



## Solday

One more Constance
Introducing my new Constance 24 in Bleu Indigo Epsom leather, the first Constance in my Birkin family. I was happy to buy it in Milan during my Easter vacation there.
My DH got a new pair of Izmir sandals as well as I got a new pair of Oran sandals. Lucky me


----------



## crisbac

Solday said:


> One more Constance
> Introducing my new Constance 24 in Bleu Indigo Epsom leather, the first Constance in my Birkin family. I was happy to buy it in Milan during my Easter vacation there.
> My DH got a new pair of Izmir sandals as well as I got a new pair of Oran sandals. Lucky me


Huge congrats, Solday! Your Constance is gorgeous!


----------



## suziez

Solday said:


> One more Constance
> Introducing my new Constance 24 in Bleu Indigo Epsom leather, the first Constance in my Birkin family. I was happy to buy it in Milan during my Easter vacation there.
> My DH got a new pair of Izmir sandals as well as I got a new pair of Oran sandals. Lucky me


Love everything here.  I wanted the black and white but they are sold out in my country in my size.  drooling over yours.....


----------



## danny123

Solday said:


> One more Constance
> Introducing my new Constance 24 in Bleu Indigo Epsom leather, the first Constance in my Birkin family. I was happy to buy it in Milan during my Easter vacation there.
> My DH got a new pair of Izmir sandals as well as I got a new pair of Oran sandals. Lucky me






Rami00 said:


> Constance mini, bleu Izmir in Tadelakt leather. Can't capture the true essence of this color.






sassygee said:


> It's raining Constance! I have seen so many wonderful posts of the Constance and began wondering when my local store would get in a black 24 cm.  I knew it would be the traditional Hermes waiting game Ha ha ha. I typically pick Red, black, blue, or gold. I've always waited about three years for my bags to come in. One was a SO while the others just wishlists. Imagine my surprise. I expected to wait a year and a half more but, my weight is over.
> 
> I got a wonderful call on Friday, happily went to the store on Saturday, and purchased the black Epsom in RG. I had mentioned I wanted gold but never expected to look in fall in love with the Rosegold so much. Thanks for sharing in my joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699883
> View attachment 3699884
> View attachment 3699885
> View attachment 3699886




Wow so many constances!! And all sooo pretty. Big congrats to all of you !!!


----------



## sassygee

danny123 said:


> Wow so many constances!! And all sooo pretty. Big congrats to all of you !!!





Solday said:


> One more Constance
> Introducing my new Constance 24 in Bleu Indigo Epsom leather, the first Constance in my Birkin family. I was happy to buy it in Milan during my Easter vacation there.
> My DH got a new pair of Izmir sandals as well as I got a new pair of Oran sandals. Lucky me



Wow, it is really exciting seeing so many wonderful rich and supple leather fabrications of Constances now.  I am glad they are producing more than inprevious years.  Congrats on you Bleu Indigo..we are cousins.  I really love the detail on your Oran sandals.  It sounds like you had a wonderful Holiday in Milan. BTW Bleu Indigo was my first B.  It took me three years to get this color.  You will absolutely love it.  Enjoy and wear in good health.



danny123 said:


> Wow so many constances!! And all sooo pretty. Big congrats to all of you !!!



Thanks so much Danny123, Hahaha.it does feel like a Constance parade!!!!!


----------



## danny123

I picked this up online. This is my first H scarf ever  I have no idea how to wear it but I liked the design a lot 
The design is called "Glitch" and from my scouring on the forum it seems it's an old design


----------



## Solday

sassygee said:


> Wow, it is really exciting seeing so many wonderful rich and supple leather fabrications of Constances now.  I am glad they are producing more than inprevious years.  Congrats on you Bleu Indigo..we are cousins.  I really love the detail on your Oran sandals.  It sounds like you had a wonderful Holiday in Milan. BTW Bleu Indigo was my first B.  It took me three years to get this color.  You will absolutely love it.  Enjoy and wear in good health.
> 
> Thank you so much! I never planned to buy a Constance before cause I was always obsessed with Birkin but when I saw this one I simply couldn't resist.


----------



## tannfran

,,


----------



## ghoztz

Solday said:


> One more Constance
> Introducing my new Constance 24 in Bleu Indigo Epsom leather, the first Constance in my Birkin family. I was happy to buy it in Milan during my Easter vacation there.
> My DH got a new pair of Izmir sandals as well as I got a new pair of Oran sandals. Lucky me



Truly a beauty.  She is so gorgeous.


----------



## Joan-Margot Guérin

Hope you all are having a perfect day. 
My last purchase was a complete whim. I was walking, distracted by a pastry I was eating. In the snap of a gloved finger it started to rain. I took cover in the wherever was closest to me, which just so happen to be the beauty section of a department store. I stood by the door with other strangers looking at the rain, hoping it would stop just for a moment to hail a cab. I was completely caught off guard, a smell overwhelmed me in the best way possible. I turned around to see a beautiful older woman, who seemed to have every hair perfectly in place, spraying a card with perfume for a client. I didn't want to intrude, but I had to. I asked what the fragrance was, and she told me softly that it was Hermes Brin de Réglisse. She took my wrist with the softest touch and sprayed me with the elixir. I was transported. I forgot every worry and stress and was just present with the scent. Immediately I bought 3 bottles, a little extreme I know. As I left, the rain had turned to a soft mist, with warm sun peaking through. I walked home delighted with my new essence.
xx Joan-Margot


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sassygee said:


> It's raining Constance! I have seen so many wonderful posts of the Constance and began wondering when my local store would get in a black 24 cm.  I knew it would be the traditional Hermes waiting game Ha ha ha. I typically pick Red, black, blue, or gold. I've always waited about three years for my bags to come in. One was a SO while the others just wishlists. Imagine my surprise. I expected to wait a year and a half more but, my weight is over.
> 
> I got a wonderful call on Friday, happily went to the store on Saturday, and purchased the black Epsom in RG. I had mentioned I wanted gold but never expected to look in fall in love with the Rosegold so much. Thanks for sharing in my joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699883
> View attachment 3699884
> View attachment 3699885
> View attachment 3699886


OMG Sassy!!! I am officially having convulsions! This is exquisite and is definitely the next item on my hit list hahahahah  You came back out of hiding to send me to the moon!!!! xoxoxo CONGRATS!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Joan-Margot Guérin said:


> Hope you all are having a perfect day.
> My last purchase was a complete whim. I was walking, distracted by a pastry I was eating. In the snap of a gloved finger it started to rain. I took cover in the wherever was closest to me, which just so happen to be the beauty section of a department store. I stood by the door with other strangers looking at the rain, hoping it would stop just for a moment to hail a cab. I was completely caught off guard, a smell overwhelmed me in the best way possible. I turned around to see a beautiful older woman, who seemed to have every hair perfectly in place, spraying a card with perfume for a client. I didn't want to intrude, but I had to. I asked what the fragrance was, and she told me softly that it was Hermes Brin de Réglisse. She took my wrist with the softest touch and sprayed me with the elixir. I was transported. I forgot every worry and stress and was just present with the scent. Immediately I bought 3 bottles, a little extreme I know. As I left, the rain had turned to a soft mist, with warm sun peaking through. I walked home delighted with my new essence.
> xx Joan-Margot


Wow. that was so poetically written that I might need to go buy a bottle of that magic =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Solday said:


> One more Constance
> Introducing my new Constance 24 in Bleu Indigo Epsom leather, the first Constance in my Birkin family. I was happy to buy it in Milan during my Easter vacation there.
> My DH got a new pair of Izmir sandals as well as I got a new pair of Oran sandals. Lucky me


Love all the Constance reveals!!! Just perfection dear!


----------



## birkin10600

Happy to share my mother's day gift from my loving family! [emoji2] [emoji173] [emoji253]


----------



## cafecreme15

birkin10600 said:


> Happy to share my mother's day gift from my loving family! [emoji2] [emoji173] [emoji253]
> View attachment 3701456



What a sweet family you have! This is gorgeous and looks perfect with your stack!


----------



## mimi 123

Joan-Margot Guérin said:


> Hope you all are having a perfect day.
> My last purchase was a complete whim. I was walking, distracted by a pastry I was eating. In the snap of a gloved finger it started to rain. I took cover in the wherever was closest to me, which just so happen to be the beauty section of a department store. I stood by the door with other strangers looking at the rain, hoping it would stop just for a moment to hail a cab. I was completely caught off guard, a smell overwhelmed me in the best way possible. I turned around to see a beautiful older woman, who seemed to have every hair perfectly in place, spraying a card with perfume for a client. I didn't want to intrude, but I had to. I asked what the fragrance was, and she told me softly that it was Hermes Brin de Réglisse. She took my wrist with the softest touch and sprayed me with the elixir. I was transported. I forgot every worry and stress and was just present with the scent. Immediately I bought 3 bottles, a little extreme I know. As I left, the rain had turned to a soft mist, with warm sun peaking through. I walked home delighted with my new essence.
> xx Joan-Margot


Oh my! It can be a perfect idea for a commercial! Love it! You made me search for the perfume right away.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Joan-Margot Guérin said:


> Hope you all are having a perfect day.
> My last purchase was a complete whim. I was walking, distracted by a pastry I was eating. In the snap of a gloved finger it started to rain. I took cover in the wherever was closest to me, which just so happen to be the beauty section of a department store. I stood by the door with other strangers looking at the rain, hoping it would stop just for a moment to hail a cab. I was completely caught off guard, a smell overwhelmed me in the best way possible. I turned around to see a beautiful older woman, who seemed to have every hair perfectly in place, spraying a card with perfume for a client. I didn't want to intrude, but I had to. I asked what the fragrance was, and she told me softly that it was Hermes Brin de Réglisse. She took my wrist with the softest touch and sprayed me with the elixir. I was transported. I forgot every worry and stress and was just present with the scent. Immediately I bought 3 bottles, a little extreme I know. As I left, the rain had turned to a soft mist, with warm sun peaking through. I walked home delighted with my new essence.
> xx Joan-Margot



I love Brin de Reglisse and Rose Ikebana but Hermessence fragrances have no staying power on me.   Does anyone else have that issue?  Eau des Merveilles is a different story....it lasts at least 12+ hrs.

My latest H purchase is a preloved LFaSDV CSGM.  Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## HeatherZE

Sickgrl13 said:


> I love Brin de Reglisse and Rose Ikebana but Hermessence fragrances have no staying power on me.   Does anyone else have that issue?  Eau des Merveilles is a different story....it lasts at least 12+ hrs.
> 
> My latest H purchase is a preloved LFaSDV CSGM.  Can't wait for it to arrive.


I have the same issue.  It's kept me from pulling the trigger and purchasing a number of the Hermessence fragrances.


----------



## periogirl28

Sickgrl13 said:


> I love Brin de Reglisse and Rose Ikebana but *Hermessence fragrances have no staying power on me*.   Does anyone else have that issue?  Eau des Merveilles is a different story....it lasts at least 12+ hrs.
> 
> My latest H purchase is a preloved LFaSDV CSGM.  Can't wait for it to arrive.


I think I know why and this is normal. The perfumer responsible for all the Hermessence perfumes prefers them to be very subtle and only detectable when someone is very close to you. I think it's also meant to be reapplied during the day/ evening. 
Can't wait to see which La Femme cashmere shawl you got, you may be my twin!


----------



## birkin10600

cafecreme15 said:


> What a sweet family you have! This is gorgeous and looks perfect with your stack!


Thank you dear! [emoji8]


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG Sassy!!! I am officially having convulsions! This is exquisite and is definitely the next item on my hit list hahahahah  You came back out of hiding to send me to the moon!!!! xoxoxo CONGRATS!



I was doing my monthly lurking on TPF and salivating over all of wonderful new buys.  Then I  saw all of your more recent posts and smiled to myself.  I was most happy to see, in the DC store thread, that you were organizing a potential meet-up in the near future.  While I don't attend the meet ups, I was happy to see that you are making the boutique your home again.  After the traumatic experience you had with your Soufre Epsom B, its nice to know you took the chance to re-experience the store in its new wonderfully busy location hahaha.  I read about your adventures at the wall street store and was motivated to make my monthly inquiry about a dark blue or black 24 CM.  I was ecstatic and overjoyed to get called on Friday evening and informed about the new shipment.  

IF, I guess we are members of the mutual admiration society as I loved your new Trench verso  Epsom 24 CM.  I always love all of your wonderful buys and selections.  You are on a roll with all of the coordinating Oran sandals and the new classic, but elegant watch.

As an official hostess of your home DC store.  Welcome back.  I am sure you will love Shay and all of the other SAs.  Welcome Back Jack!!!!!!!  I do come out of my hole every once and a while.


----------



## sassygee

I am adding a few more pics of my most recent Constance purchase. I love it so much! I also took the liberty of adding two of the four Insian gallery statues that are placed around the  D.C. City Center.


----------



## Sickgrl13

periogirl28 said:


> I think I know why and this is normal. The perfumer responsible for all the Hermessence perfumes prefers them to be very subtle and only detectable when someone is very close to you. I think it's also meant to be reapplied during the day/ evening.
> Can't wait to see which La Femme cashmere shawl you got, you may be my twin!


For the price, Hermessence is not justifiable due to the reapplication factor though I also dearly love Osmanthe Yunnan. Eau de Pampelmousse Rose is also quite light but I only need to reapply once during the day.  Wonder if the fixative/base used in Hermessence are just not compatible with my chemistry.

I got the fuchsia cw of the LFaSDV CSGM!   Which I've been looking for it for the last three years and pretty much gave up finding it at a reasonable price.  Funny how things work out that way in the end.  Now if only a Turquoise Tohu Bohu or ELenK in cw 1 will find me at a price that is close to retail.......


----------



## periogirl28

Sickgrl13 said:


> For the price, Hermessence is not justifiable due to the reapplication factor though I also dearly love Osmanthe Yunnan. Eau de Pampelmousse Rose is also quite light but I only need to reapply once during the day.  Wonder if the fixative/base used in Hermessence are just not compatible with my chemistry.
> 
> I got the fuchsia cw of the LFaSDV CSGM!   Which I've been looking for it for the last three years and pretty much gave up finding it at a reasonable price.  Funny how things work out that way in the end.  Now if only a Turquoise Tohu Bohu or ELenK in cw 1 will find me at a price that is close to retail.......


Yes some agree with you regarding the price of the Hermessence line. Cuir d'Ange lasts on me the best. 
I have the rosewood border La Femme and it was my very first shawl, I love it to this day. The Fuchsia is simply stunning, congrats in advance!


----------



## PursePassionLV

sassygee said:


> I was doing my monthly lurking on TPF and salivating over all of wonderful new buys.  Then I  saw all of your more recent posts and smiled to myself.  I was most happy to see, in the DC store thread, that you were organizing a potential meet-up in the near future.  While I don't attend the meet ups, I was happy to see that you are making the boutique your home again.  After the traumatic experience you had with your Soufre Epsom B, its nice to know you took the chance to re-experience the store in its new wonderfully busy location hahaha.  I read about your adventures at the wall street store and was motivated to make my monthly inquiry about a dark blue or black 24 CM.  I was ecstatic and overjoyed to get called on Friday evening and informed about the new shipment.
> 
> IF, I guess we are members of the mutual admiration society as I loved your new Trench verso  Epsom 24 CM.  I always love all of your wonderful buys and selections.  You are on a roll with all of the coordinating Oran sandals and the new classic, but elegant watch.
> 
> As an official hostess of your home DC store.  Welcome back.  I am sure you will love Shay and all of the other SAs.  Welcome Back Jack!!!!!!!  I do come out of my hole every once and a while.



Shay is amazing!!!i have been splitting my time between Dallas and D.C. We haven't pulled the trigger yet on a second home there but probably will. Glad to know such great TPFers are there.  I'll be watching the store thread for meet ups if I'm in town. [emoji177][emoji162][emoji322]


----------



## Austintx

My first Hermes bag!  Anniversary present from DH


----------



## Jo77

Austintx said:


> My first Hermes bag!  Anniversary present from DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701943



Congrats! She is gorgeous! Is that toffee?






Just went H shopping today and bought the new Tie Set range. Really cute n colorful. Pick up this pair of lovely kelly shoes too.


----------



## Austintx

Jo77 said:


> Congrats! She is gorgeous! Is that toffee?
> 
> View attachment 3702311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702312
> 
> Just went H shopping today and bought the new Tie Set range. Really cute n colorful. Pick up this pair of lovely kelly shoes too.



Yes it's toffee!


----------



## sassygee

Jo77 said:


> Congrats! She is gorgeous! Is that toffee?
> 
> View attachment 3702311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702312
> 
> Just went H shopping today and bought the new Tie Set range. Really cute n colorful. Pick up this pair of lovely kelly shoes too.


I really like the contrast on this new "tie" design.  I haven't seen it yet at my local boutique.  I will make sure to look out for it!  Congrats Jo77.  Enjoy your spot a' tea!!!!


----------



## Jo77

Austintx said:


> Yes it's toffee!



You are so lucky! I have been wondering how toffee looks next to gold. 



sassygee said:


> I really like the contrast on this new "tie" design.  I haven't seen it yet at my local boutique.  I will make sure to look out for it!  Congrats Jo77.  Enjoy your spot a' tea!!!!



Yes this new range is very colorful and cheery! My local store has yet to have them displayed. Your local store shld be receiving real soon and im sure you will be loving them! Will love to see ur pics soon!


----------



## renet

Jo77 said:


> Congrats! She is gorgeous! Is that toffee?
> 
> View attachment 3702311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702312
> 
> Just went H shopping today and bought the new Tie Set range. Really cute n colorful. Pick up this pair of lovely kelly shoes too.



Lovely flats! I got the same model but in black the day before. I was debating getting the metallic silver or black for work. In the end, still take the black.


----------



## danny123

Sickgrl13 said:


> I love Brin de Reglisse and Rose Ikebana but Hermessence fragrances have no staying power on me.   Does anyone else have that issue?  Eau des Merveilles is a different story....it lasts at least 12+ hrs.
> 
> My latest H purchase is a preloved LFaSDV CSGM.  Can't wait for it to arrive.



Most Hermessence doesn't have very long staying power I agree .. 
but Ambre Narguile lasts very long and is such a yummie scent (however more suitable for colder months ) . If you want something lighter Iris Ukiyoe is good choice, lasts long on me


----------



## danny123

Jo77 said:


> Congrats! She is gorgeous! Is that toffee?
> 
> View attachment 3702311
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702312
> 
> Just went H shopping today and bought the new Tie Set range. Really cute n colorful. Pick up this pair of lovely kelly shoes too.


Lovely  the tie print is very cute 

Loveee your shoes as well !! Adore the Kelly closure 





Austintx said:


> My first Hermes bag!  Anniversary present from DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701943



Wow what a beauty !! So classic 
Congratulations on your anniversary and your bag!!


----------



## Jo77

renet said:


> Lovely flats! I got the same model but in black the day before. I was debating getting the metallic silver or black for work. In the end, still take the black.



Ooo the black must be gorgeous! I didnt see any blacks ard. 



danny123 said:


> Lovely  the tie print is very cute
> 
> Loveee your shoes as well !! Adore the Kelly closure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a beauty !! So classic
> Congratulations on your anniversary and your bag!!



Thk u darling! I love the closure too!


----------



## renet

Austintx said:


> My first Hermes bag!  Anniversary present from DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701943



Happy Anniversary! And a gorgeous Kelly is just a great present! Congratulations, Austintx!


----------



## renet

Jo77 said:


> Ooo the black must be gorgeous! I didnt see any blacks ard.



Black cannot go wrong with any outfit and places. Haha...I guess it will be more suitable for my work. [emoji5]


----------



## Sickgrl13

On a roll, found a Crocus CDC for a nice price from a reputable reseller.  First CDC with GHW, since finding one with PHW is turning out to be impossible.  Sailing off to Ban Island again......


----------



## Keren16

danny123 said:


> Most Hermessence doesn't have very long staying power I agree ..
> but Ambre Narguile lasts very long and is such a yummie scent (however more suitable for colder months ) . If you want something lighter Iris Ukiyoe is good choice, lasts long on me



I also find Ambre Narguille is the longest lasting of the Hermessence for me.  The scents in this part of the Hermes line are very subtle.  I can smell some on my skin hours later.


----------



## atelierforward

sassygee said:


> It's raining Constance! I have seen so many wonderful posts of the Constance and began wondering when my local store would get in a black 24 cm.  I knew it would be the traditional Hermes waiting game Ha ha ha. I typically pick Red, black, blue, or gold. I've always waited about three years for my bags to come in. One was a SO while the others just wishlists. Imagine my surprise. I expected to wait a year and a half more but, my weight is over.
> 
> I got a wonderful call on Friday, happily went to the store on Saturday, and purchased the black Epsom in RG. I had mentioned I wanted gold but never expected to look in fall in love with the Rosegold so much. Thanks for sharing in my joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699883
> View attachment 3699884
> View attachment 3699885
> View attachment 3699886


I'm late seeing this post, but wow! This is so lovely with rose gold. Congratulations!!


----------



## renet

sassygee said:


> It's raining Constance! I have seen so many wonderful posts of the Constance and began wondering when my local store would get in a black 24 cm.  I knew it would be the traditional Hermes waiting game Ha ha ha. I typically pick Red, black, blue, or gold. I've always waited about three years for my bags to come in. One was a SO while the others just wishlists. Imagine my surprise. I expected to wait a year and a half more but, my weight is over.
> 
> I got a wonderful call on Friday, happily went to the store on Saturday, and purchased the black Epsom in RG. I had mentioned I wanted gold but never expected to look in fall in love with the Rosegold so much. Thanks for sharing in my joy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699883
> View attachment 3699884
> View attachment 3699885
> View attachment 3699886



Congratulations, sassygee!  It's gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
My SA asked me my next bag few days ago and I still couldn't make up my mind Constance 24 or B30?  Still thinking through but your Constance 24 is so beautiful!  Wear it in good health! [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## dgie

My first Constance! Gris Perle 18 in tadelakt leather with PHW. I've been waiting for a Constance in rouge grenat or rouge casaque (holy grail bag) but when I was offered this, I couldn't say no.  It's a beautiful color- like a dove grey- and depending on ur lighting and what it's next to, it can look my grey or more beige.


----------



## fatcat2523

Jo77 said:


> You are so lucky! I have been wondering how toffee looks next to!





Jo77 said:


> You are so lucky! I have been wondering how toffee looks next to gold.


 I find gold has more brown undertone while toffee has more undertone which makes it brighter


----------



## Jo77

dgie said:


> My first Constance! Gris Perle 18 in tadelakt leather with PHW. I've been waiting for a Constance in rouge grenat or rouge casaque (holy grail bag) but when I was offered this, I couldn't say no.  It's a beautiful color- like a dove grey- and depending on ur lighting and what it's next to, it can look my grey or more beige.



Recently been obsessed over gris perle and constance and you have both in one bag! Its a gorgeous piece! Congrats! Cant wait to see in action pics! 



fatcat2523 said:


> I find gold has more brown undertone while toffee has more undertone which makes it brighter



Interesting. I hope to see a toffee in person one day! I cant visualize it. Lol


----------



## okiern1981

Just got home from an ABSOLUTELY AMAZING DAY at Hermes Atlanta!  I'm in LURVE with everyone I met today...and let me tell you they gave me the VVIP treatment from the moment I walked in the door.  Enough with that though:  here are the two goodies I walked out with, and left one behind for spa and repair...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3704075
View attachment 3704076
View attachment 3704077


Bleu Paradise Evelyne III I believe it's a PM, but the tag says 33...who cares, right?  In clemence

Savanna Dance twilly for Grandma Kelly once she comes home from her spa and handle restitching

Edit:  she's a GM.


----------



## Uyen4570

Recently caught the H bug again ........ I may be back on Ban Island ........
Birkin 30 Etain GHW (Madison Ave H store)
Kelly 28 Rouge Tomate GHW (AFF)
Kelly 32 Raisin GHW (JemznJewels)
Anemone Evelyne (H.com)
Anemone Wallet (Birkin Fairy)
Fendi strap


----------



## Luxzenith

Brought my new bolide 31 out shopping again -- first outing. My first bolide and she comes in ghw 

Bon weekend!
View attachment 3704546


View attachment 3704548


----------



## designerloves

Uyen4570 said:


> Recently caught the H bug again ........ I may be back on Ban Island ........
> Birkin 30 Etain GHW (Madison Ave H store)
> Kelly 28 Rouge Tomate GHW (AFF)
> Kelly 32 Raisin GHW (JemznJewels)
> Anemone Evelyne (H.com)
> Anemone Wallet (Birkin Fairy)
> Fendi strap
> View attachment 3704524



That Evelyne in Anemone is gorgeous! The color really seems to pop in such a beautiful way


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Uyen4570 said:


> Recently caught the H bug again ........ I may be back on Ban Island ........
> Birkin 30 Etain GHW (Madison Ave H store)
> Kelly 28 Rouge Tomate GHW (AFF)
> Kelly 32 Raisin GHW (JemznJewels)
> Anemone Evelyne (H.com)
> Anemone Wallet (Birkin Fairy)
> Fendi strap
> View attachment 3704524


HOLY HERMOSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You ha been a VERY busy Hermes obsessed lady hahahahahah What a delightful collection of bags you've found!!! xoxoxox


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dgie said:


> My first Constance! Gris Perle 18 in tadelakt leather with PHW. I've been waiting for a Constance in rouge grenat or rouge casaque (holy grail bag) but when I was offered this, I couldn't say no.  It's a beautiful color- like a dove grey- and depending on ur lighting and what it's next to, it can look my grey or more beige.


I'm soooo in love with this color!!! OMG it just shimmers!!!!


----------



## BalLVLover

louloulou89 said:


> Who knew H did such nice swim wear! My new bikini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698506



Beautiful....I love H swimwear. I've bought a new one each year for the past several years. I still wear them all and they have really lasted through lots of wear. 

Enjoy!


----------



## catsinthebag

Uyen4570 said:


> Recently caught the H bug again ........ I may be back on Ban Island ........
> Birkin 30 Etain GHW (Madison Ave H store)
> Kelly 28 Rouge Tomate GHW (AFF)
> Kelly 32 Raisin GHW (JemznJewels)
> Anemone Evelyne (H.com)
> Anemone Wallet (Birkin Fairy)
> Fendi strap
> View attachment 3704524



Wow, you've been busy! Everything is so beautiful, but that Raisin Kelly!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Latest Hermès purchases, and family cute little addition(s)


----------



## Jo77

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3704617
> 
> 
> Latest Hermès purchases, and family cute little addition(s)



Oooo i love the suspense of box openings. Cant wait to see whats inside. But for now, im contented to just watch the adorable kitty


----------



## ayc

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3704617
> 
> 
> Latest Hermès purchases, and family cute little addition(s)


here!  your cute kitty is excited too!!


----------



## crisbac

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3704617
> 
> 
> Latest Hermès purchases, and family cute little addition(s)


Aww!  That's so sweet!


----------



## sassygee

atelierforward said:


> I'm late seeing this post, but wow! This is so lovely with rose gold. Congratulations!!



 Thanks so much atelierforward! I have really been enjoying my new Constance  and the sparkling rose gold hardware this week.  



renet said:


> Congratulations, sassygee!  It's gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> My SA asked me my next bag few days ago and I still couldn't make up my mind Constance 24 or B30?  Still thinking through but your Constance 24 is so beautiful!  Wear it in good health! [emoji106][emoji6]



 Thanks Renée. Good luck with making your decision. My first SO was a Togo Rouge Garance exterior, Blue Aztec interior GH B30.  Both bags of different functionality so I'm sure you will make the decision that's best for you. Good luck making your decision.  With the craftsmanship and quality of Hermes you can never go wrong. Once again thanks so much!


----------



## weibandy

dgie said:


> My first Constance! Gris Perle 18 in tadelakt leather with PHW. I've been waiting for a Constance in rouge grenat or rouge casaque (holy grail bag) but when I was offered this, I couldn't say no.  It's a beautiful color- like a dove grey- and depending on ur lighting and what it's next to, it can look my grey or more beige.


So beautiful!  I love this color.


----------



## MightyBigRed

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3704617
> 
> 
> Latest Hermès purchases, and family cute little addition(s)



Beautiful cat and exciting boxes!


----------



## fatcat2523

Late Mother's Day gift for my mom
GP30 in Toffee


----------



## juzluvpink

20 days into May and my damage was >"<



Purchases from my local H store...



Purchases from "secondary" market

From local H store:


Curiosite necklace set (on left), and added on 2 different lantern charms



Brides de Gala 90x90. Just love the lovely flowers brightening up an otherwise monochrome scarf



Introducing my 4th pair of H footwear - Manege sandals. I would love to buy the Legends but I know the 3" height just wouldn't work for me.

From secondary market:


Uber happy to score 2 paddock charms within days of each other at non-premium price.



Lovely pair of Twillies to match my Etain and Gold Birkins



Lastly, my Gold GHW Compact Bearn. I actually sold my Rouge Grenat GHW compact bearn to get this. Lol

We have another 10 days to end the month of May. I wonder if there will be any further purchases lol


----------



## Jo77

juzluvpink said:


> 20 days into May and my damage was >"<
> 
> View attachment 3705248
> 
> Purchases from my local H store...
> 
> View attachment 3705249
> 
> Purchases from "secondary" market
> 
> From local H store:
> View attachment 3705250
> 
> Curiosite necklace set (on left), and added on 2 different lantern charms
> 
> View attachment 3705253
> 
> Brides de Gala 90x90. Just love the lovely flowers brightening up an otherwise monochrome scarf
> 
> View attachment 3705260
> 
> Introducing my 4th pair of H footwear - Manege sandals. I would love to buy the Legends but I know the 3" height just wouldn't work for me.
> 
> From secondary market:
> View attachment 3705265
> 
> Uber happy to score 2 paddock charms within days of each other at non-premium price.
> 
> View attachment 3705266
> 
> Lovely pair of Twillies to match my Etain and Gold Birkins
> 
> View attachment 3705267
> 
> Lastly, my Gold GHW Compact Bearn. I actually sold my Rouge Grenat GHW compact bearn to get this. Lol
> 
> We have another 10 days to end the month of May. I wonder if there will be any further purchases lol



What a haul! Feels like xmas came early! Lovely items. Have the same brides de gala. Thx for sharing


----------



## cafecreme15

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3704617
> 
> 
> Latest Hermès purchases, and family cute little addition(s)


If your kitty is anything like mine, then I'm sure she was very "helpful" with the unboxing of these items!


----------



## JA_UK

A small purchase today from Selfridges London; a Herbag Zip 31, not sure of the colour (SA didn't say) but I think it's Rose Hortencia.. Last week got myself a marine GM Losange in the Quadridge design


----------



## Fab41

farandole necklace.. constance wallet... it's my birthday month after all...


----------



## Kfoorya2

sassygee said:


> View attachment 3701644
> View attachment 3701645
> View attachment 3701646
> View attachment 3701647
> 
> 
> I am adding a few more pics of my most recent Constance purchase. I love it so much! I also took the liberty of adding two of the four Insian gallery statues that are placed around the  D.C. City Center.



Thats my home store too! Congrats on your Constance, may you enjoy it in good health dear.


----------



## MegumiX

Hi ladies,

My mood was low since it's been raining alot lately so i was thrilled to found this bright orange kelly. Can't wait to take her out for some real action in the sun soon. i was lucky enough to have found a rodeo to match


----------



## MegumiX

crisbac said:


> Now my beloved Rose Azalee Rodeo has friends: I got two bicolor Rodeos at my local boutique, Buenos Aires. I'm so happy! My SA is awesome! (She even had two more bicolor Rodeos left. They are addictive!) Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3668391
> 
> View attachment 3668392


They're so fun  love all of them colors are amazing!!! congrats


----------



## obsessedwhermes

JA_UK said:


> A small purchase today from Selfridges London; a Herbag Zip 31, not sure of the colour (SA didn't say) but I think it's Rose Hortencia.. Last week got myself a marine GM Losange in the Quadridge design



Beautiful colour, the herbag!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Fab41 said:


> farandole necklace.. constance wallet... it's my birthday month after all...



The Constance wallet is beautiful! What colour is this ?


----------



## obsessedwhermes

MegumiX said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> My mood was low since it's been raining alot lately so i was thrilled to found this bright orange kelly. Can't wait to take her out for some real action in the sun soon. i was lucky enough to have found a rodeo to match



Congrats! Beautiful summer colour!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Jo77 said:


> Oooo i love the suspense of box openings. Cant wait to see whats inside. But for now, im contented to just watch the adorable kitty





ayc said:


> here!  your cute kitty is excited too!!





crisbac said:


> Aww!  That's so sweet!





MightyBigRed said:


> Beautiful cat and exciting boxes!





cafecreme15 said:


> If your kitty is anything like mine, then I'm sure she was very "helpful" with the unboxing of these items!



Thank you all of the lovely comments . I'm beyond happy with the new arrivals especially my beautiful 4 kittens. I still haven't unboxed most of the boxes because I'm spending hours and hours staring at the little ones. I'll reveal them very soon. 

xo

Rosy


----------



## hannahsophia

Fab41 said:


> farandole necklace.. constance wallet... it's my birthday month after all...



Congrats and happy birthday [emoji324] what size necklace did you choose? I have been trying to decide myself.


----------



## Cygne18

Kfoorya2 said:


> Thats my home store too! Congrats on your Constance, may you enjoy it in good health dear.



Me three. I just bought my first Clic H bracelet and the Farandole 160 this past weekend. Heehee.


----------



## Cygne18

sassygee said:


> View attachment 3701644
> View attachment 3701645
> View attachment 3701646
> View attachment 3701647
> 
> 
> I am adding a few more pics of my most recent Constance purchase. I love it so much! I also took the liberty of adding two of the four Insian gallery statues that are placed around the  D.C. City Center.



Beeeyootiful! The camels are wonderful too. Heehee.


----------



## ksuromax

Just received this treasure!!


----------



## lulilu

juzluvpink said:


> 20 days into May and my damage was >"<
> 
> View attachment 3705248
> 
> Purchases from my local H store...
> 
> View attachment 3705249
> 
> Purchases from "secondary" market
> 
> From local H store:
> View attachment 3705250
> 
> Curiosite necklace set (on left), and added on 2 different lantern charms
> 
> View attachment 3705253
> 
> Brides de Gala 90x90. Just love the lovely flowers brightening up an otherwise monochrome scarf
> 
> View attachment 3705260
> 
> Introducing my 4th pair of H footwear - Manege sandals. I would love to buy the Legends but I know the 3" height just wouldn't work for me.
> 
> From secondary market:
> View attachment 3705265
> 
> Uber happy to score 2 paddock charms within days of each other at non-premium price.
> 
> View attachment 3705266
> 
> Lovely pair of Twillies to match my Etain and Gold Birkins
> 
> View attachment 3705267
> 
> Lastly, my Gold GHW Compact Bearn. I actually sold my Rouge Grenat GHW compact bearn to get this. Lol
> 
> We have another 10 days to end the month of May. I wonder if there will be any further purchases lol



Really great choices!  Love the shoes!  The necklace and scarf are terrific too!  Love when H puts a spin on a traditional print, i.e., the flowers on the Brides.


----------



## lanit

juzluvpink said:


> 20 days into May and my damage was >"<
> 
> View attachment 3705248
> 
> Purchases from my local H store...
> 
> View attachment 3705249
> 
> Purchases from "secondary" market
> 
> From local H store:
> View attachment 3705250
> 
> Curiosite necklace set (on left), and added on 2 different lantern charms
> 
> View attachment 3705253
> 
> Brides de Gala 90x90. Just love the lovely flowers brightening up an otherwise monochrome scarf
> 
> View attachment 3705260
> 
> Introducing my 4th pair of H footwear - Manege sandals. I would love to buy the Legends but I know the 3" height just wouldn't work for me.
> 
> From secondary market:
> View attachment 3705265
> 
> Uber happy to score 2 paddock charms within days of each other at non-premium price.
> 
> View attachment 3705266
> 
> Lovely pair of Twillies to match my Etain and Gold Birkins
> 
> View attachment 3705267
> 
> Lastly, my Gold GHW Compact Bearn. I actually sold my Rouge Grenat GHW compact bearn to get this. Lol
> 
> We have another 10 days to end the month of May. I wonder if there will be any further purchases lol


Love these Manege sandals dear! How do they run? I usually take a helf size up for loafers, oxfirds and boots. Do sandals run true to size? Thanks for sharing your goodies.


----------



## juzluvpink

lanit said:


> Love these Manege sandals dear! How do they run? I usually take a helf size up for loafers, oxfirds and boots. Do sandals run true to size? Thanks for sharing your goodies.



Hi! I think their shoes generally are true to size. I've yet to start wearing them. Hope they are just as comfy as the others.


----------



## renet

lanit said:


> Love these Manege sandals dear! How do they run? I usually take a helf size up for loafers, oxfirds and boots. Do sandals run true to size? Thanks for sharing your goodies.



They are true to size and very comfortable. [emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## Markkkay1234

Can't mask my excitement and had to share, this is actually my first time posting on the forum, but I did learn a lot through reading the posts here from the many knowledgable participants . So here's my H reveals that my DH just brought home from his business trip... any guesses?


----------



## lasttotheparty

Markkkay1234 said:


> Can't mask my excitement and had to share, this is actually my first time posting on the forum, but I did learn a lot through reading the posts here from the many knowledgable participants . So here's my H reveals that my DH just brought home from his business trip... any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 3706655



A Kelly AND a Birkin?!?! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Markkkay1234

I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Markkkay1234

lasttotheparty said:


> A Kelly AND a Birkin?!?! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


 I was hoping for either a k or b too, but I just never thought this was possible, so I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Nui

My new to me K28 Kiwi PHW and Fendi bag bug


----------



## hclubfan

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662


In my dreams, my DH comes home from a business trip with these two!!!  Gorgeous classics!!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662



Congratulations!! Many dream of simply owning one..and you have two! Your DH is golden [emoji294]️


----------



## Markkkay1234

hclubfan said:


> In my dreams, my DH comes home from a business trip with these two!!!  Gorgeous classics!!


Thanks! I'm beyond happy! I was holding my breath when he texted me asking me to pick a colour!  I couldn't pick one, obviously...


----------



## princessmaggie

Markkkay1234 said:


> Thanks! I'm beyond happy! I was holding my breath when he texted me asking me to pick a colour!  I couldn't pick one, obviously...



Wow!! Where did he go on a business trip?!


----------



## sassygee

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662


Congratulations Markkkay1234, you are twice blessed with your DH thinking of you and wonderfully smooth selections.  Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## Luxzenith

JA_UK said:


> A small purchase today from Selfridges London; a Herbag Zip 31, not sure of the colour (SA didn't say) but I think it's Rose Hortencia.. Last week got myself a marine GM Losange in the Quadridge design



Wowed! Love that losange! This size is my new favorite scarf as it is suitable for hot humid climates where I am! Enjoy! 

And that herbag is pretty!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662



2??? Your hubby managed to grab 2?? Wow! Your hubby is a keeper!! and I had to beg my SA for ages to get me a red constance 18 in rouge vif tadelakt which I just gotten only after waiting 1 year!!! Are you having the same shade of red?? 

The black constance is to die for!! It looks like black box??!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Yay! I came home to these beautiful parcels waiting for me to rip open! 

Mini Evelyne 16 and my latest charm!


----------



## kcavatu

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662


OMG!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662


Those are both amazing! What a fabulous husband!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662


Markkkday - First time post and so much eye candies.  You got two mini Cs in one business trip from DH ??  What a lucky gal !! Congrats.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

fatcat2523 said:


> Late Mother's Day gift for my mom
> GP30 in Toffee
> View attachment 3705138


fatcat - I like this color better than Gold !! a little lighter but still keeping the contrast stitching.


----------



## fatcat2523

chkpfbeliever said:


> fatcat - I like this color better than Gold !! a little lighter but still keeping the contrast stitching.



Thank you, I was surprised how the yellow tone brighten up the bag.


----------



## MSO13

CDC in Black Box with Rose Gold, hanging out with B30 Black Swift
(i think it looks green because it's reflecting the trees outside my window)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3706797
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706798
> 
> 
> Yay! I came home to these beautiful parcels waiting for me to rip open!
> 
> Mini Evelyne 16 and my latest charm!


This black TPM Evelyne is growing on me.  Black would go with everything.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662


Your husband just stole my  too hahahahha
CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nui said:


> View attachment 3706664
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Kiwi PHW and Fendi bag bug


*Look at that awesome pop of amazingness!*


----------



## Baikinman

Charms from online.


----------



## Luxzenith

Baikinman said:


> Charms from online.
> View attachment 3707088
> View attachment 3707089



Ah?! I was stalking the websites and wasnt in time to check our the bi-color charms! Lucky you!! 

Am Still searching like mad!!


----------



## hopiko

Nui said:


> View attachment 3706664
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Kiwi PHW and Fendi bag bug


Absolutely adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## LovEmAll

Baikinman said:


> Charms from online.
> View attachment 3707088
> View attachment 3707089



Perfect little bicolor rodeos! Love love love!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662



Your DH is a keeper! Double the joy! Congrats!


----------



## mcpro

Fab41 said:


> farandole necklace.. constance wallet... it's my birthday month after all...



You deserved it girl!!


----------



## Fab41

mcpro said:


> You deserved it girl!!


d b? thank you ☺️


----------



## Fab41

obsessedwhermes said:


> The Constance wallet is beautiful! What colour is this ?


rouge tomate


----------



## DR2014

My new bolide!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 35cm bleu nuit:


----------



## Fab41

hannahsophia said:


> Congrats and happy birthday [emoji324] what size necklace did you choose? I have been trying to decide myself.


i got the 63".. as a xbody strap (instant woc!) , belt, and necklace


----------



## crisbac

MegumiX said:


> They're so fun  love all of them colors are amazing!!! congrats


Thank you very much, MegumiX!


----------



## crisbac

post: 31362977 said:
			
		

> View attachment 3706664
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Kiwi PHW and Fendi bag bug


So lovely, Nui!  Big congrats!


----------



## K21

Got this past week!
Im already ready for fall!!


----------



## MightyBigRed

JA_UK said:


> A small purchase today from Selfridges London; a Herbag Zip 31, not sure of the colour (SA didn't say) but I think it's Rose Hortencia.. Last week got myself a marine GM Losange in the Quadridge design



Oooooo, I did not realise Selfridges stocks the Herbag. That is going to be a test of willpower on my next London visit.


----------



## danny123

K21 said:


> Got this past week!
> Im already ready for fall!!
> View attachment 3707355
> View attachment 3707356



lovely scarf!! but fall can wait a little longer for me... 



Baikinman said:


> Charms from online.
> View attachment 3707088
> View attachment 3707089



wow, lucky scores!!! can really find some nice things from website if you are lucky 




DR2014 said:


> My new bolide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35cm bleu nuit:



how beautiful !!! looove the smooshy clemence and bleu nuit is such a nice blue


----------



## JA_UK

MightyBigRed said:


> Oooooo, I did not realise Selfridges stocks the Herbag. That is going to be a test of willpower on my next London visit.



To be honest there wasn't much stock and the bags in the display were sent from Paris for display purposes only so they weren't for sale.  The SA said she hadn't seen one in there for a long while, you'd probably have more success at bond st or sloane st


----------



## DR2014

danny123 said:


> lovely scarf!! but fall can wait a little longer for me...
> 
> 
> 
> wow, lucky scores!!! can really find some nice things from website if you are lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how beautiful !!! looove the smooshy clemence and bleu nuit is such a nice blue


thank you, danny123!


----------



## Luxzenith

chkpfbeliever said:


> This black TPM Evelyne is growing on me.  Black would go with everything.



Oh yes chkpfbeliever! I was shown before a trench mini evelyn and I didn't like it..


----------



## lulilu

DR2014 said:


> My new bolide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35cm bleu nuit:



Love a big smooshy bolide!  And bleu nuit is one of the best colors!


----------



## atelierforward

Fab41 said:


> farandole necklace.. constance wallet... it's my birthday month after all...


That Constance is stunning! And you will love the farandole. I bought mine last year and it's such a versatile, easy to wear piece.


----------



## KH8

JA_UK said:


> To be honest there wasn't much stock and the bags in the display were sent from Paris for display purposes only so they weren't for sale.  The SA said she hadn't seen one in there for a long while, you'd probably have more success at bond st or sloane st



Oh u are soooo lucky!! Haven't seen any bag at all through these past 6 months since Brexit!! 
Was it on shelf or your SA reserved it for u? ^^


----------



## juzluvpink

Following my May "haul", I realised that I missed out 1 item and just collected another today.



Both were from secondary market



Got this in early May, Gold epsom Kelly belt in GHW



Just collected today, Farandole 120cm

Thanks for letting me share. Off to ban island I go... for a very long time..


----------



## JA_UK

KH8 said:


> Oh u are soooo lucky!! Haven't seen any bag at all through these past 6 months since Brexit!!
> Was it on shelf or your SA reserved it for u? ^^


We happened to be in Selfridges for an early morning event so were there when the store opened for business. There was another customer looking at the bag as I was trying on the display model and I saw the SA put it on the shelf and she told me it was available so I got it! So luck really!


----------



## Cygne18

My first H necklace and bracelet! The Farandole 160 (I also liked the 120. I hemmed and hawed for about five minutes) and the H clic in duck blue with white enamel. Thank you for letting me share my first H jewelry here. Love!


----------



## littleblackbag

JA_UK said:


> A small purchase today from Selfridges London; a Herbag Zip 31, not sure of the colour (SA didn't say) but I think it's Rose Hortencia.. Last week got myself a marine GM Losange in the Quadridge design


That looks gorgeous!


----------



## CV24

Lindy 26 in Gold/ Tomate interior, ghw


----------



## werner

This is the Ombre lizzie Kara necklace


----------



## lulilu

werner said:


> View attachment 3708916
> 
> This is the Ombre lizzie Kara necklace



I have this in orange lizard.  Love this necklace!


----------



## renet

Kelly flat in black last week. As usual, this is another comfortable pair of flats from H. [emoji7][emoji5]


----------



## werner

lulilu said:


> I have this in orange lizard.  Love this necklace!


That must be a stunner, lulilu. Would you please post a picture so we can all admire?


----------



## DR2014

lulilu said:


> Love a big smooshy bolide!  And bleu nuit is one of the best colors!


thank you, Lulilu! I was waiting a long time for it!!


----------



## bagista.co.uk

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3680304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B40 Togo cuivre PHw...



Stunning bag! Love the scarf around the handles as well  x
- Bagista London


----------



## Hautedistrict

renet said:


> Kelly flat in black last week. As usual, this is another comfortable pair of flats from H. [emoji7][emoji5]



If I may ask where did you get them from? They don't have them online or in my home boutique.


----------



## Meta

aishaaa89 said:


> If I may ask where did you get them from? They don't have them online or in my home boutique.


These are for Pre Fall collection so should just be arriving in stores if not soon.  (I just checked with my SA.)


----------



## Masao

*Rose Azalee Dogan Compact Wallet   *


----------



## lulilu

werner said:


> That must be a stunner, lulilu. Would you please post a picture so we can all admire?






It's actually sanguine.


----------



## renet

aishaaa89 said:


> If I may ask where did you get them from? They don't have them online or in my home boutique.



Hi aishaaa89, I had PM you.


----------



## nicole0612

lulilu said:


> View attachment 3710029
> 
> 
> It's actually sanguine.



This is beautiful!


----------



## renet

My will be 3rd pair of shoes from H this month and my 2nd pair of Manege!  Love this design too much and could not resist this new color!  Collecting it this coming weekend!  Cannot wait for this weekend. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## werner

lulilu said:


> View attachment 3710029
> 
> 
> It's actually sanguine.


Thank you so much, Lulilu. What an extraordinarily lovely piece.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662


Oh my god!!!! Is this possible??!!?? Huge congratulations


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My latest H purchases from last week. Pix taken from my IG

First a family pic:




Another on :




First item: CDC in swift etoupe phw 
( I actually purchased it end of April but haven't posted it here)




A Mosaic 24 in Platine mug (Testing H porcelain and loving it)



Last but not least, an Item that I've been loving so much and didn't dare to buy at first as I was convinced that my feet are too "ugly" for open toe sandals, silly me I know. I mean pretty feet are a myth right ? lol

Oran sandals in gold box leather. (I had to take half a size up than my normal size)




I was in Paris this week and did some serious damage at Chanel Rue Cambon as well so I'm booking a one-way flight, economy , to Ban Island after this . I'll post my Chanel purchases in the dedicated thread. Have a lovely weekend 

Xo

Rosy


----------



## 1LV

And so it begins...


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My latest H purchases from last week. Pix taken from my IG
> 
> First a family pic:
> 
> View attachment 3710533
> 
> 
> Another on :
> 
> View attachment 3710536
> 
> 
> First item: CDC in swift etoupe phw
> ( I actually purchased it end of April but haven't posted it here)
> 
> View attachment 3710537
> 
> 
> A Mosaic 24 in Platine mug (Testing H porcelain and loving it)
> View attachment 3710539
> 
> 
> Last but not least, an Item that I've been loving so much and didn't dare to buy at first as I was convinced that my feet are too "ugly" for open toe sandals, silly me I know. I mean pretty feet are a myth right ? lol
> 
> Oran sandals in gold box leather. (I had to take half a size up than my normal size)
> 
> View attachment 3710546
> 
> 
> I was in Paris this week and did some serious damage at Chanel Rue Cambon as well so I'm booking a one-way flight, economy , to Ban Island after this . I'll post my Chanel purchases in the dedicated thread. Have a lovely weekend
> 
> Xo
> 
> Rosy



Congrats! Great haul!


----------



## hoot

My first H bag  
• I made a PO for a B30 etain togo with ghw (I'm really more of a phw girl when it comes to bags, but I love grey with gold so that's what I chose)
• Thanks for letting me share and sorry if the photo turns out big!


----------



## grapegravity

Got these in preparation of RA bolide arrival!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hoot said:


> My first H bag
> • I made a PO for a B30 etain togo with ghw (I'm really more of a phw girl when it comes to bags, but I love grey with gold so that's what I chose)
> • Thanks for letting me share and sorry if the photo turns out big!
> 
> View attachment 3710956



The bag is gorgeous, and looks perfect with your Dallet scarf!!


----------



## hoot

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The bag is gorgeous, and looks perfect with your Dallet scarf!!


Thank you for sharing in my excitement! I still can't believe she's finally here!  And yes, the scarf is a great match! (Maybe I'll double post) lol!


----------



## luxi_max

hoot said:


> My first H bag
> • I made a PO for a B30 etain togo with ghw (I'm really more of a phw girl when it comes to bags, but I love grey with gold so that's what I chose)
> • Thanks for letting me share and sorry if the photo turns out big!
> 
> View attachment 3710956



Congratulations! It is such a lovely bag.  I have the same specs but in K28 and love to pieces.


----------



## hoot

luxi_max said:


> Congratulations! It is such a lovely bag.  I have the same specs but in K28 and love to pieces.


Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hoot said:


> My first H bag
> • I made a PO for a B30 etain togo with ghw (I'm really more of a phw girl when it comes to bags, but I love grey with gold so that's what I chose)
> • Thanks for letting me share and sorry if the photo turns out big!
> 
> View attachment 3710956


*Honestly I never liked Etain in the past but this color seems to have been transformed this year and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you Hoot!!! Love your Birkin/Dallet combo!!! What a hit!!!!!!!*


----------



## OhManolo

hoot said:


> My first H bag
> • I made a PO for a B30 etain togo with ghw (I'm really more of a phw girl when it comes to bags, but I love grey with gold so that's what I chose)
> • Thanks for letting me share and sorry if the photo turns out big!
> 
> View attachment 3710956



We are twins on both! [emoji4] Gorgeous! Hope you enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## LovEmAll

hoot said:


> My first H bag
> • I made a PO for a B30 etain togo with ghw (I'm really more of a phw girl when it comes to bags, but I love grey with gold so that's what I chose)
> • Thanks for letting me share and sorry if the photo turns out big!
> 
> View attachment 3710956



What a dream!  I'm like you...gray and gold look soooo good together.  Congrats dear!  Enjoy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hoot

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Honestly I never liked Etain in the past but this color seems to have been transformed this year and I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you Hoot!!! Love your Birkin/Dallet combo!!! What a hit!!!!!!!*


Thank you so much!!! I was so worried which "dye lot" I would end up getting since it has varied in the past. This current etain is such a chameleon since it can look very grey one minute and then other times it has a very slight mauve-ish? hue. It's hard to photograph!



OhManolo said:


> We are twins on both! [emoji4] Gorgeous! Hope you enjoy it to the fullest!


Thank you! Great to hear we are twins!  I will definitely enjoy it even though I may "baby" it to begin with!  



LovEmAll said:


> What a dream!  I'm like you...gray and gold look soooo good together.  Congrats dear!  Enjoy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you! I honestly worried I might regret my ghw choice since I do tend to lean phw but when I saw her, I knew I made the right decision!


----------



## Ruedubac

hoot said:


> My first H bag
> • I made a PO for a B30 etain togo with ghw (I'm really more of a phw girl when it comes to bags, but I love grey with gold so that's what I chose)
> • Thanks for letting me share and sorry if the photo turns out big!
> 
> View attachment 3710956


You made the perfect choice. I have the same color hardware combo in a larger size (got it from Paris late last year). love how the etain color changes tones depending on lighting. 
enjoy!


----------



## kadyooo

After spending over 10k on jewelry, wallet etc, Finally I got an offer for this beauty on my third visit, and starting a relationship with my H sa, she said she will help me to get my first B ! ^ ^ here is the Constance size 24 epsom leather in color Craie, this color was never in my wish list, but I felt in love with it at first sight. What do you girls think?


----------



## Momo0

kadyooo said:


> After spending over 10k on jewelry, wallet etc, Finally I got an offer for this beauty on my third visit, and starting a relationship with my H sa, she said she will help me to get my first B ! ^ ^ here is the Constance size 24 epsom leather in color Craie, this color was never in my wish list, but I felt in love with it at first sight. What do you girls think?



Wow amazing [emoji7] I wouldn't have been able to say no to this either! Enjoy and good luck on getting your B soon!


----------



## hoot

Ruedubac said:


> You made the perfect choice. I have the same color hardware combo in a larger size (got it from Paris late last year). love how the etain color changes tones depending on lighting.
> enjoy!


Thank you! Will you use your etain in the summer?



kadyooo said:


> After spending over 10k on jewelry, wallet etc, Finally I got an offer for this beauty on my third visit, and starting a relationship with my H sa, she said she will help me to get my first B ! ^ ^ here is the Constance size 24 epsom leather in color Craie, this color was never in my wish list, but I felt in love with it at first sight. What do you girls think?


Can't go wrong with craie. It's a beauty! Congrats.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats! Great haul!



Thank you dear


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

hoot said:


> My first H bag
> • I made a PO for a B30 etain togo with ghw (I'm really more of a phw girl when it comes to bags, but I love grey with gold so that's what I chose)
> • Thanks for letting me share and sorry if the photo turns out big!
> 
> View attachment 3710956



This is so beautiful! 
What a great first bag. Wear her in good health.


----------



## suziez

kadyooo said:


> After spending over 10k on jewelry, wallet etc, Finally I got an offer for this beauty on my third visit, and starting a relationship with my H sa, she said she will help me to get my first B ! ^ ^ here is the Constance size 24 epsom leather in color Craie, this color was never in my wish list, but I felt in love with it at first sight. What do you girls think?


STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## renet

kadyooo said:


> After spending over 10k on jewelry, wallet etc, Finally I got an offer for this beauty on my third visit, and starting a relationship with my H sa, she said she will help me to get my first B ! ^ ^ here is the Constance size 24 epsom leather in color Craie, this color was never in my wish list, but I felt in love with it at first sight. What do you girls think?



Congratulations, kadyooo! Gorgeous bag.


----------



## hoot

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This is so beautiful!
> What a great first bag. Wear her in good health.


Thank you!


----------



## Nui

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Look at that awesome pop of amazingness!*



She is a true beauty. I fall in love with her again and again every time I look at her [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> Got these in preparation of RA bolide arrival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710971
> View attachment 3710972


*super LVE these twillies!!!! We're twins. Mine are on my RJ b30. They're such a soft pop of joy!*


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hoot said:


> My first H bag
> • I made a PO for a B30 etain togo with ghw (I'm really more of a phw girl when it comes to bags, but I love grey with gold so that's what I chose)
> • Thanks for letting me share and sorry if the photo turns out big!
> 
> View attachment 3710956



It's amazing!!! I have etain with PHW but have been lusting over it with GHW. It's so luscious!!

Did you order this at this years podium? I'm waiting for a PO as well and I hope it arrives soon!!!


----------



## calflu

grapegravity said:


> Got these in preparation of RA bolide arrival!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710971
> View attachment 3710972



[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]is this PHW? So nice.


----------



## leuleu

kadyooo said:


> After spending over 10k on jewelry, wallet etc, Finally I got an offer for this beauty on my third visit, and starting a relationship with my H sa, she said she will help me to get my first B ! ^ ^ here is the Constance size 24 epsom leather in color Craie, this color was never in my wish list, but I felt in love with it at first sight. What do you girls think?


Your bag is a beauty.


----------



## grapegravity

Israeli_Flava said:


> *super LVE these twillies!!!! We're twins. Mine are on my RJ b30. They're such a soft pop of joy!*



Totally agree! It's sold out in my country so my best friend had to get them in U.S. For me and ship to me... It's totally worth it!!




calflu said:


> [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]is this PHW? So nice.



Thanks!  It's actually Rose Gold hardware


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kadyooo said:


> After spending over 10k on jewelry, wallet etc, Finally I got an offer for this beauty on my third visit, and starting a relationship with my H sa, she said she will help me to get my first B ! ^ ^ here is the Constance size 24 epsom leather in color Craie, this color was never in my wish list, but I felt in love with it at first sight. What do you girls think?


HolyGrailaMoses!!!!! U scored HUGE hunny...don't doubt the greatnesss that is ur Craie Constance!!!!!!!! Many have tried and failed to snap that one up!!! Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcpro

Kept  my little goodies in their  box for a while ... 

 I guess it's time to reveal...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Markkkay1234 said:


> I'll skip the suspense and get straight to it, can't wipe the grin off my face... love them. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3706662


Welcome! And such great buys they are both beautiful


Baikinman said:


> Charms from online.  [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707088
> View attachment 3707089


Lucky you to have nabbed all those online! Congrats!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

May purchases ~ (and some more orange boxes on their way from Italy)
Tapis Persans Twilly /Rose CW


Etoupe 24mm belt


Rodeo PM


----------



## kadyooo

Momo0 said:


> Wow amazing [emoji7] I wouldn't have been able to say no to this either! Enjoy and good luck on getting your B soon!





suziez said:


> STUNNING!!!!!!





renet said:


> Congratulations, kadyooo! Gorgeous bag.





leuleu said:


> Your bag is a beauty.





Israeli_Flava said:


> HolyGrailaMoses!!!!! U scored HUGE hunny...don't doubt the greatnesss that is ur Craie Constance!!!!!!!! Many have tried and failed to snap that one up!!! Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thank you for all lovely comments! [emoji8]I was afraid the off white color will get dirty easily but it's in epsom leather so I think is easy to clean.


----------



## hoot

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It's amazing!!! I have etain with PHW but have been lusting over it with GHW. It's so luscious!!
> Did you order this at this years podium? I'm waiting for a PO as well and I hope it arrives soon!!!


Thank you! This was ordered the end of June last year.


----------



## LovEmAll

kadyooo said:


> After spending over 10k on jewelry, wallet etc, Finally I got an offer for this beauty on my third visit, and starting a relationship with my H sa, she said she will help me to get my first B ! ^ ^ here is the Constance size 24 epsom leather in color Craie, this color was never in my wish list, but I felt in love with it at first sight. What do you girls think?



Omg omg omg!  I'm looking for this exact bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]  Congrats hun...it's perfection!


----------



## LovEmAll

PurseOnFleek said:


> May purchases ~ (and some more orange boxes on their way from Italy)
> Tapis Persans Twilly /Rose CW
> View attachment 3711811
> 
> Etoupe 24mm belt
> View attachment 3711812
> 
> Rodeo PM
> View attachment 3711813



Congrats!  Lovely goodies and that RG!  Tdf [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## azukitea

my latest 
Lindy 30 Etain/GHW
So thrilled to get this gem in the colour combo for the leather and hardware
Will do a colour comparison for the forum reference library with my B35 in Etoupe/PHW


----------



## luxi_max

azukitea said:


> my latest
> Lindy 30 Etain/GHW
> So thrilled to get this gem in the colour combo for the leather and hardware
> Will do a colour comparison for the forum reference library with my B35 in Etoupe/PHW
> 
> View attachment 3712843



Love the combination!  Congratulations!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

azukitea said:


> my latest [emoji2]
> Lindy 30 Etain/GHW
> So thrilled to get this gem in the colour combo for the leather and hardware
> Will do a colour comparison for the forum reference library with my B35 in Etoupe/PHW
> 
> View attachment 3712843


Wow what a beauty! I love etain with ghw . That hardware really pops against the grey 


LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  Lovely goodies and that RG!  Tdf [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thankyou! I love RG from H [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

CS shawl


----------



## hclubfan

kadyooo said:


> After spending over 10k on jewelry, wallet etc, Finally I got an offer for this beauty on my third visit, and starting a relationship with my H sa, she said she will help me to get my first B ! ^ ^ here is the Constance size 24 epsom leather in color Craie, this color was never in my wish list, but I felt in love with it at first sight. What do you girls think?


What a truly gorgeous bag!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## ANN-11

Surprise gift from DH.
K28 Togo/GHW/Bordeaux &
Osmose Noir.


----------



## ayc

ANN-11 said:


> Surprise gift from DH.
> K28 Togo/GHW/Bordeaux &
> Osmose Noir.
> 
> View attachment 3713975
> View attachment 3713976
> View attachment 3713977


gorgeous!! congrats!!!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ANN-11 said:


> Surprise gift from DH.
> K28 Togo/GHW/Bordeaux &
> Osmose Noir.
> 
> View attachment 3713975
> View attachment 3713976
> View attachment 3713977


Wow congrats!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ANN-11 said:


> Surprise gift from DH.
> K28 Togo/GHW/Bordeaux &
> Osmose Noir.
> 
> View attachment 3713975
> View attachment 3713976
> View attachment 3713977



Love that kelly colour! Gorgeous!


----------



## tannfran

ANN-11 said:


> Surprise gift from DH.
> K28 Togo/GHW/Bordeaux &
> Osmose Noir.
> 
> View attachment 3713975
> View attachment 3713976
> View attachment 3713977



Stunning[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ehy12

ANN-11 said:


> Surprise gift from DH.
> K28 Togo/GHW/Bordeaux &
> Osmose Noir.
> 
> View attachment 3713975
> View attachment 3713976
> View attachment 3713977


The bordeuax is stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## ANN-11

Thank you for all of the lovely comments and likes, and thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Livia1

ANN-11 said:


> Surprise gift from DH.
> K28 Togo/GHW/Bordeaux &
> Osmose Noir.
> 
> View attachment 3713975
> View attachment 3713976
> View attachment 3713977



Gorgeous Bordeaux!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Those orange boxes arrived from Italy [emoji16]
Petit H Gelato Rose Azalee/Chocolate, Calvi Card holder in Feu & Twillys On a Summers Day Colourway 01


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PurseOnFleek said:


> Those orange boxes arrived from Italy [emoji16]
> Petit H Gelato Rose Azalee/Chocolate, Calvi Card holder in Feu & Twillys On a Summers Day Colourway 01
> View attachment 3714596



That Petit H gelato is soooo cute!


----------



## Luxzenith

It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes! 

New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade! 




My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour. 




I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back! 

Also bought the following items:







Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!! 

With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]


----------



## Tonimichelle

ANN-11 said:


> Surprise gift from DH.
> K28 Togo/GHW/Bordeaux &
> Osmose Noir.
> 
> View attachment 3713975
> View attachment 3713976
> View attachment 3713977


Wow! Your Kelly is soooo beautiful


----------



## Tonimichelle

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]


They're all gorgeous, but I love that orange bolide! Congratulations


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> Those orange boxes arrived from Italy [emoji16]
> Petit H Gelato Rose Azalee/Chocolate, Calvi Card holder in Feu & Twillys On a Summers Day Colourway 01
> View attachment 3714596



I like that gelato petit H, is it huge for hanging on our bags?


----------



## bunnycat

A sweet treat from my hubby for my birthday last week.

Ulysse mini notebook to keep notes in at my computer. (I forgot which red this is- but it's yummy)



And when I saw this old clochette key ring necklace in black box leather, I knew exactly what to do with it. It's perfect to hold my house key so that I avoid silly mishaps such as dropping key and phone on the counter while you run after a cat who has gotten outside not realizing the bottom lock is locked and then having to put the cat on the patio while you run around to all your neighbors to see who is home so you can call your husband and beg him to come home early and open the door for you. Or to forestall the scenario where you go for a walk and grab your keys and phone (yay) and then get home and realize you picked up the WRONG keys and have to phone your husband to beg him to come home early and open the door for you....


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]



Wow you have such an amazing haul of goodies!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]



Great Haul!


----------



## nicole0612

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]



Gorgeous purchases! 
What is the year of your bolide? Since you mentioned it is vintage and stiffer than you expected for swift, could it be gulliver?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PurseOnFleek said:


> Those orange boxes arrived from Italy [emoji16]
> Petit H Gelato Rose Azalee/Chocolate, Calvi Card holder in Feu & Twillys On a Summers Day Colourway 01
> View attachment 3714596


Oh that ice cream cone is delicious !!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!



LOVE your entire haul. I would snatch it all up in a heartbeat! You sure you don't want to donate? [emoji6][emoji39] thanks for sharing!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PurseOnFleek said:


> Those orange boxes arrived from Italy [emoji16]
> Petit H Gelato Rose Azalee/Chocolate, Calvi Card holder in Feu & Twillys On a Summers Day Colourway 01
> View attachment 3714596


*What a delightful assortment of colorful treats!!! Love it all babe!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Angelalaaa

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]


That bleu de malte ostrich is amazinggg!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]


OMG darling everything is so gorgeous but that BIRDIE just sent me to the moon! One displayyyy??? Where was this???? GOLD MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Tonimichelle said:


> They're all gorgeous, but I love that orange bolide! Congratulations



Thank you! I am surprised too I like orange.. in bolide.. every time I tried.. it didn't seemed to work on other bags..



obsessedwhermes said:


> Wow you have such an amazing haul of goodies!!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks! I am such a bad girl.. and am sure DH will faint when the bill came..



NikkisABagGirl said:


> Great Haul!



Thank you! It was all really unexpected.. 




nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous purchases!
> What is the year of your bolide? Since you mentioned it is vintage and stiffer than you expected for swift, could it be gulliver?



Oh my god.. really!! BeCause it is V circle! Could it be? I walked into the boutique with it and the younger SAs, seemed puzzled by this swift leather!! I was also puzzled! And I got it cheap @ SGD$3800, so I couldn't resist! 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> LOVE your entire haul. I would snatch it all up in a heartbeat! You sure you don't want to donate? [emoji6][emoji39] thanks for sharing!



[emoji23] I know the feeling! And I was telling myself no.. over my this month's shopping budget....but then I have been looking and looking and even got rid of my older lindy 30 to wait for the right L26 etc.. i do feel I get more out of my hauls when I share here on tpf! Only you guys can appreciate fellow bag lovers! Thanks so much for being here! And yes... in time.. as I rotate my collection, perhaps it will come out of my wardrobe.. 




Angelalaaa said:


> That bleu de malte ostrich is amazinggg!





Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG darling everything is so gorgeous but that BIRDIE just sent me to the moon! One displayyyy??? Where was this???? GOLD MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!



It is because it was so amazing sitting there.. and I was so shocked to see a birdie like that., 

In Singapore, ISraeli_Flava! Wanna pop over soon for a visit!?? I also captured the moment when she was sitting there!!


----------



## DH sucker

Wow!  Nice haul, Luxzenith!  I want to visit Singapore!!!!


----------



## missD

hoot said:


> My first H bag
> • I made a PO for a B30 etain togo with ghw (I'm really more of a phw girl when it comes to bags, but I love grey with gold so that's what I chose)
> • Thanks for letting me share and sorry if the photo turns out big!
> 
> View attachment 3710956




My dream bag!!!! Congrats!


----------



## mp4

Luxzenith said:


> Thank you! I am surprised too I like orange.. in bolide.. every time I tried.. it didn't seemed to work on other bags..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am such a bad girl.. and am sure DH will faint when the bill came..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It was all really unexpected..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god.. really!! BeCause it is V circle! Could it be? I walked into the boutique with it and the younger SAs, seemed puzzled by this swift leather!! I was also puzzled! And I got it cheap @ SGD$3800, so I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23] I know the feeling! And I was telling myself no.. over my this month's shopping budget....but then I have been looking and looking and even got rid of my older lindy 30 to wait for the right L26 etc.. i do feel I get more out of my hauls when I share here on tpf! Only you guys can appreciate fellow bag lovers! Thanks so much for being here! And yes... in time.. as I rotate my collection, perhaps it will come out of my wardrobe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is because it was so amazing sitting there.. and I was so shocked to see a birdie like that.,
> 
> In Singapore, ISraeli_Flava! Wanna pop over soon for a visit!?? I also captured the moment when she was sitting there!!
> 
> View attachment 3715022



Congrats dear!  That birdie Constance has me wishing that I had a trip to Singapore in the queue!


----------



## nicole0612

Luxzenith said:


> Oh my god.. really!! BeCause it is V circle! Could it be? I walked into the boutique with it and the younger SAs, seemed puzzled by this swift leather!! I was also puzzled! And I got it cheap @ SGD$3800, so I couldn't resist!



In that case, yes that was the gulliver era before it was discontinued and before swift was introduced. Congratulation on a dreamy leather that is no longer available! For those of us who love swift but don't like how unstructured it can be 
 You had some amazing finds this time around! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tannfran

Luxzenith said:


> Thank you! I am surprised too I like orange.. in bolide.. every time I tried.. it didn't seemed to work on other bags..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am such a bad girl.. and am sure DH will faint when the bill came..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It was all really unexpected..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god.. really!! BeCause it is V circle! Could it be? I walked into the boutique with it and the younger SAs, seemed puzzled by this swift leather!! I was also puzzled! And I got it cheap @ SGD$3800, so I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23] I know the feeling! And I was telling myself no.. over my this month's shopping budget....but then I have been looking and looking and even got rid of my older lindy 30 to wait for the right L26 etc.. i do feel I get more out of my hauls when I share here on tpf! Only you guys can appreciate fellow bag lovers! Thanks so much for being here! And yes... in time.. as I rotate my collection, perhaps it will come out of my wardrobe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is because it was so amazing sitting there.. and I was so shocked to see a birdie like that.,
> 
> In Singapore, ISraeli_Flava! Wanna pop over soon for a visit!?? I also captured the moment when she was sitting there!!
> 
> View attachment 3715022



Pretty sure your bolide is gulliver...fantastic leather and so beautiful in this color.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Luxzenith

DH sucker said:


> Wow!  Nice haul, Luxzenith!  I want to visit Singapore!!!!





mp4 said:


> Congrats dear!  That birdie Constance has me wishing that I had a trip to Singapore in the queue!




[emoji23] glad my postings can help create some new tourism traffic to this part of the world!! 




nicole0612 said:


> In that case, yes that was the gulliver era before it was discontinued and before swift was introduced. Congratulation on a dreamy leather that is no longer available! For those of us who love swift but don't like how unstructured it can be
> You had some amazing finds this time around! Thanks for sharing!





tannfran said:


> Pretty sure your bolide is gulliver...fantastic leather and so beautiful in this color.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I got a shock at your most helpful comments last night !! You all are awesome! I didn't even know what I bought!! But she sure is beautiful.. why did they discontinue it!?? I much prefer my bolide 27 in this vs epsom!  Thank you all for being so kind and please remind me to perch firmly on ban island.. gotta raise more H $$ now!!


----------



## azukitea

Luxzenith said:


> [emoji23] glad my postings can help create some new tourism traffic to this part of the world!!
> I got a shock at your most helpful comments last night !! You all are awesome! I didn't even know what I bought!! But she sure is beautiful.. why did they discontinue it!?? I much prefer my bolide 27 in this vs epsom!  Thank you all for being so kind and please remind me to perch firmly on ban island.. gotta raise more H $$ now!!



CONGRATS - love everything you bought and the bolide 27 in the pop orange is just divine!  gulliver is great for that bag! So happy for you to find just rare gem in a circled V stamp


----------



## renet

Finally got my hands on this.  Was only asking and my SA received a new shipment today. 

This necklace is so versatile, different ways of wearing it, act as a chain to Kelly wallet or as belts.  Glad I asked my SA on Sunday. [emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Israeli_Flava said:


> *What a delightful assortment of colorful treats!!! Love it all babe!!!!!!!!!!*


Thanks hun [emoji8]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> I like that gelato petit H, is it huge for hanging on our bags?


It is actually big haha but i think because it's pink it works. here is a pic against a measuring tape




chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh that ice cream cone is delicious !!


Yes very!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]


WoW WoW wOw!!!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

PurseOnFleek said:


> It is actually big haha but i think because it's pink it works. here is a pic against a measuring tape
> View attachment 3715542
> 
> 
> Yes very!


This is so cute!!!!! And Yummy!!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]


I love them all! Totally worth cc melt down hehe[emoji87]


----------



## hoot

missD said:


> My dream bag!!!! Congrats!


Thank you missD! I hope one finds you soon!


----------



## Passau

Drooling over all the latest H purchases........Thanks for sharing!


----------



## louloulou89

Was supposed to be on ban island till i buy my kelly next week but my SA pulled this out and i couldn't resist..... my fave H colour of all time!!!! Mini evie in blue paon.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Yellow clic clac! [emoji4] I've been searching for one for awhile.


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> It is actually big haha but i think because it's pink it works. here is a pic against a measuring tape
> View attachment 3715542
> 
> 
> Yes very!



I like it!! I did place an order for it too! Gonna share what's my colour when it arrives!


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> I love them all! Totally worth cc melt down hehe[emoji87]



Yes! And thanks to all of you, it is even more worth it now that I unexpectedly uncover a gem! [emoji8]

They are so not leaving my wardrobe!


----------



## danny123

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]




everything is amazing (obviously) but that birdie constance is soooo stunning (definitely worth melted credit card for this beauty 




louloulou89 said:


> Was supposed to be on ban island till i buy my kelly next week but my SA pulled this out and i couldn't resist..... my fave H colour of all time!!!! Mini evie in blue paon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715843
> View attachment 3715844
> View attachment 3715845




what a lovely bag.. love blue paon, how fortunate you were to find it in your fav colour
and thats a lot of fragrance samples , you will be smelling very good


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]


Wow! What a haul- congrats! Your birdie is especially drool worthy!!


----------



## ksuromax

3 snow and winter related scarves have arrived within 2 days, i am ready for the season in full respect  Happy first Summer day to all!!


----------



## suziez

louloulou89 said:


> Was supposed to be on ban island till i buy my kelly next week but my SA pulled this out and i couldn't resist..... my fave H colour of all time!!!! Mini evie in blue paon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715843
> View attachment 3715844
> View attachment 3715845


I wouldn't be able to pass this up either.......


----------



## azukitea

introducing my new #double personality multicolour rodeo 
i think these are the colours ; correct me if i am wrong? since it doesn't list them on the h.com receipt 

One side : Rose Shocking Horse, Anemone Saddle, Blue Electric Mane, 
Other side : Blue Aztec Horse, Soufre Saddle, Blue Electric Mane
Strap : Menthe


----------



## BalLVLover

louloulou89 said:


> Was supposed to be on ban island till i buy my kelly next week but my SA pulled this out and i couldn't resist..... my fave H colour of all time!!!! Mini evie in blue paon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715843
> View attachment 3715844
> View attachment 3715845



That little cutie is stunning!


----------



## 30gold

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]




OH MY GOODNESS WHAT A FABULOUS HAUL; IT LOOKS LIKE YOU HIT THE JACKPOT EACH ITEM IS PRETTIER THAN THE NEXT.  PLEASE ENJOY IN THE BEST OF HEALTH FOR MANY YEARS TO COME SINCE YOU ARE ON BAN ISLAND (SMILE) AND A GREAT BIG "CONGRATULATIONS"


----------



## 30gold

louloulou89 said:


> Was supposed to be on ban island till i buy my kelly next week but my SA pulled this out and i couldn't resist..... my fave H colour of all time!!!! Mini evie in blue paon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715843
> View attachment 3715844
> View attachment 3715845




SHE IS A BEAUTY!


----------



## liz_

My new belt


----------



## hannahsophia

renet said:


> Finally got my hands on this.  Was only asking and my SA received a new shipment today.
> 
> This necklace is so versatile, different ways of wearing it, act as a chain to Kelly wallet or as belts.  Glad I asked my SA on Sunday. [emoji7][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3715527



Ooo model pic? It's been on my wishlist for months!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Very bummed. [emoji24] Picked up a braise CDC (left) but it is going back. To me it is almost identical to geranium (right). Braise is the teensiest bit more orange than geranium.


----------



## Meowwu

Sickgrl13 said:


> Very bummed. [emoji24] Picked up a braise CDC (left) but it is going back. To me it is almost identical to geranium (right). Braise is the teensiest bit more orange than geranium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717899



They are both so beautiful. But yeah, they look quite similar even side by side.


----------



## Tony Yang

I recently got the Shark Citypass in Swift. Most expensive keychain holder ever -___-


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Sickgrl13 said:


> Very bummed. [emoji24] Picked up a braise CDC (left) but it is going back. To me it is almost identical to geranium (right). Braise is the teensiest bit more orange than geranium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717899



Wow this much be a "new" braise color. I've seen older braise CDCs and they are RED, not orangey like this one. Looks almost like orange poppy to me!


----------



## periogirl28

Sickgrl13 said:


> Very bummed. [emoji24] Picked up a braise CDC (left) but it is going back. To me it is almost identical to geranium (right). Braise is the teensiest bit more orange than geranium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717899


How interesting, my older Braise CDC is really Blue Red and not Orangey at all.


----------



## Sickgrl13

periogirl28 said:


> How interesting, my older Braise CDC is really Blue Red and not Orangey at all.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Wow this much be a "new" braise color. I've seen older braise CDCs and they are RED, not orangey like this one. Looks almost like orange poppy to me!



It is Q stamp while geranium is R. The photo on the reseller site showed a much redder color too--maybe it really is geranium just a different year and/or dye lot?????


----------



## Nanami_S.

My first pair of H shoes!! Manege in pivot/palissandre. I am so in love with the Kelly closure. This baby arrives just in time for my weekend Vegas get away. [emoji41]


----------



## princessmaggie

Sickgrl13 said:


> It is Q stamp while geranium is R. The photo on the reseller site showed a much redder color too--maybe it really is geranium just a different year and/or dye lot?????



I have a croc geranium & it looks nothing like this!


----------



## Jo77

Sickgrl13 said:


> Very bummed. [emoji24] Picked up a braise CDC (left) but it is going back. To me it is almost identical to geranium (right). Braise is the teensiest bit more orange than geranium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717899



Sorry to hear this! But they really look similar. I will be expecting braise to be a true red with no orange tones. Could it be a mistaken geranium?


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3715856
> View attachment 3715857
> 
> 
> Yellow clic clac! [emoji4] I've been searching for one for awhile.



Lovely Thingumpy. Yes the search can be long when it comes to H.


----------



## MAGJES

Etain.....Finally!!


----------



## ayc

MAGJES said:


> View attachment 3718805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain.....Finally!!


Yay!! classic!  congrats!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

liz_ said:


> My new belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717104



Congrats


----------



## PursePassionLV

MAGJES said:


> View attachment 3718805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain.....Finally!!



[emoji7]I adore the etian w gold hardware.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Nanami_S. said:


> My first pair of H shoes!! Manege in pivot/palissandre. I am so in love with the Kelly closure. This baby arrives just in time for my weekend Vegas get away. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3718062



Shoe twins! I wear mine all the time. They look great with dresses, shorts, jeans... so versatile.


----------



## hoot

MAGJES said:


> View attachment 3718805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain.....Finally!!


Woohoo!! Congrats!


----------



## Meowwu

Part of my recent additions.


----------



## LadyCupid

Meowwu said:


> Part of my recent additions.
> View attachment 3719088


Congrats on scoring not 1 but 2 of these cutie horsies.


----------



## LadyCupid

azukitea said:


> introducing my new #double personality multicolour rodeo
> i think these are the colours ; correct me if i am wrong? since it doesn't list them on the h.com receipt
> 
> One side : Rose Shocking Horse, Anemone Saddle, Blue Electric Mane,
> Other side : Blue Aztec Horse, Soufre Saddle, Blue Electric Mane
> Strap : Menthe
> 
> View attachment 3716781
> View attachment 3716782
> View attachment 3716783


Bicolor rodeos are so much fun. So worth the $$ since it is double sided. If you do not mind, may I ask which color is your Lindy please? Is it with GHW too?


----------



## azukitea

yodaling1 said:


> Bicolor rodeos are so much fun. So worth the $$ since it is double sided. If you do not mind, may I ask which color is your Lindy please? Is it with GHW too?


hi thank you!
the lindy is rouge grenat  with ghw


----------



## Meowwu

yodaling1 said:


> Congrats on scoring not 1 but 2 of these cutie horsies.


Thank you!


----------



## fatcat2523

Have been looking for this awhile but no luck. Finally got my hands on it, Paddock charm Sable Butler leather


----------



## juzluvpink

Finally... Barenia Rivale in RGHW







Happy way to start in the month of June!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

This beauty that i revealed here https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/966916/
Reveal of my first store bought H bag !


I bought some twillys and a scarf too but i havent even had the time to open them up again; weekends are crazy


----------



## suziez

PurseOnFleek said:


> This beauty that i revealed here https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/966916/
> Reveal of my first store bought H bag !
> View attachment 3719737
> 
> I bought some twillys and a scarf too but i havent even had the time to open them up again; weekends are crazy


Beautiful bag.  it will look stunning on you....


----------



## obsessedwhermes

juzluvpink said:


> Finally... Barenia Rivale in RGHW
> View attachment 3719704
> 
> View attachment 3719705
> 
> View attachment 3719706
> 
> 
> Happy way to start in the month of June!



Love this barenia leather!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PurseOnFleek said:


> This beauty that i revealed here https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/966916/
> Reveal of my first store bought H bag !
> View attachment 3719737
> 
> I bought some twillys and a scarf too but i havent even had the time to open them up again; weekends are crazy



Congrats on getting your first H store bag! Pretty summer colour!


----------



## PursePassionLV

PurseOnFleek said:


> This beauty that i revealed here https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/966916/
> Reveal of my first store bought H bag !
> View attachment 3719737
> 
> I bought some twillys and a scarf too but i havent even had the time to open them up again; weekends are crazy



This is divine! [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## ANN-11

PurseOnFleek said:


> This beauty that i revealed here https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/966916/
> Reveal of my first store bought H bag !
> View attachment 3719737
> 
> I bought some twillys and a scarf too but i havent even had the time to open them up again; weekends are crazy


BeautifulllllllllllL.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Etoupe 30 garden party, unexpected purchase, this bag has never been on my radar!! But really liked the colour and the weightlessness feel!


----------



## nicole0612

PurseOnFleek said:


> This beauty that i revealed here https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/966916/
> Reveal of my first store bought H bag !
> View attachment 3719737
> 
> I bought some twillys and a scarf too but i havent even had the time to open them up again; weekends are crazy



Congrats! It's so beautiful. So happy for your score!


----------



## crisbac

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3720046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoupe 30 garden party, unexpected purchase, this bag has never been on my radar!! But really liked the colour and the weightlessness feel!


Fantastic addition, Pinkfairyjade!  Big congrats!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3720046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoupe 30 garden party, unexpected purchase, this bag has never been on my radar!! But really liked the colour and the weightlessness feel!



Lovely - I think the Garden Party looks perfect with contrast stitching [emoji4]


----------



## Ang-Lin

The ones on the foreground, not background. Have to maximize its use before Labor Day and it becomes a faux pas to wear anything white past that!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

suziez said:


> Beautiful bag.  it will look stunning on you....





obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats on getting your first H store bag! Pretty summer colour!





PursePassionLV said:


> This is divine! [emoji4][emoji177]





ANN-11 said:


> BeautifulllllllllllL.





nicole0612 said:


> Congrats! It's so beautiful. So happy for your score!


Thankyou all[emoji173]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3720046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoupe 30 garden party, unexpected purchase, this bag has never been on my radar!! But really liked the colour and the weightlessness feel!


Love etoupe. I think this bag is stunning in a GP because you are drawn to the colour and finer details of the leather since there is no Hardware to distract the eyes.
Congrats!


----------



## Melody03

My latest and only purchase was the Hermes Arceau Suspension watch


----------



## Luxzenith

I secured this finally after a 2 year search.. my picotin 18 in black dalmation .. 

Brought it straight into my home store to get a twilly..


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3720579
> View attachment 3720586
> 
> 
> I secured this finally after a 2 year search.. my picotin 18 in black dalmation ..
> 
> Brought it straight into my home store to get a twilly..


Wow what a find! I have never seen a black dalmation bag it looks so unique and not exactly like a typical dalmation bag would


----------



## Rhl2987

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3720579
> View attachment 3720586
> 
> 
> I secured this finally after a 2 year search.. my picotin 18 in black dalmation ..
> 
> Brought it straight into my home store to get a twilly..


That is so special. Congratulations!!


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> This beauty that i revealed here https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/966916/
> Reveal of my first store bought H bag !
> View attachment 3719737
> 
> I bought some twillys and a scarf too but i havent even had the time to open them up again; weekends are crazy



Hey, congrats!!! Totally sought after colour!! I am offered but Still mulling over it.. as I am not sure about the leather!! But it sure looked so sweet here!!  Can't wait to see u in action with this!! And what a perfect first bought in store bag!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3720046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoupe 30 garden party, unexpected purchase, this bag has never been on my radar!! But really liked the colour and the weightlessness feel!



Love this!! I think you will get so much out of this colour and style!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

crisbac said:


> Fantastic addition, Pinkfairyjade!  Big congrats!





Susie Tunes said:


> Lovely - I think the Garden Party looks perfect with contrast stitching [emoji4]





PurseOnFleek said:


> Love etoupe. I think this bag is stunning in a GP because you are drawn to the colour and finer details of the leather since there is no Hardware to distract the eyes.
> Congrats!





Luxzenith said:


> Love this!! I think you will get so much out of this colour and style!


Thanks everyone!  Now just got to wait on a dryish day to use her!! Not an easy feat here!


----------



## Luxzenith

PurseOnFleek said:


> Wow what a find! I have never seen a black dalmation bag it looks so unique and not exactly like a typical dalmation bag would





Rhl2987 said:


> That is so special. Congratulations!!



Thank you thank you!! I am counting my blessings!! It just fell onto my lap after I almost gave up.. gonna search for its sister in a K!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Okay okay.. after mulling for 2 weeks I drew her out from my SA hands.. ghw.. my kind of pink.. it looks like a to be babied bag and I gotta keep my baby girl's hands off it!  Cause she too loves pink!! 

Thank you purseonfleek.. your post encourage me to give it a shot.. 

[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ninunani

Return from my trip to Paris/London
Bought soooooooo many goodies but let me just review the centre pieces

I am on ban island now
Bought 6 bags in 3 months time
waiting for my SA to call me for the Gris Mouette B or K. I love that colour 
Until then I will behave


----------



## Luxzenith

ninunani said:


> Return from my trip to Paris/London
> Bought soooooooo many goodies but let me just review the centre pieces
> 
> I am on ban island now
> Bought 6 bags in 3 months time
> waiting for my SA to call me for the Gris Mouette B or K. I love that colour
> Until then I will behave



ThT is like woohoo! Wow! You grow your collection so fast! And I love it!


----------



## KH8

ninunani said:


> Return from my trip to Paris/London
> Bought soooooooo many goodies but let me just review the centre pieces
> 
> I am on ban island now
> Bought 6 bags in 3 months time
> waiting for my SA to call me for the Gris Mouette B or K. I love that colour
> Until then I will behave


Love love love your collection!!! Huge congrats!!!!!! 
May i ask if the twilly on your new K is from this season or previous? Loving the pink!! 

Enjoy your goodies in good health!!!!


----------



## ninunani

KH8 said:


> Love love love your collection!!! Huge congrats!!!!!!
> May i ask if the twilly on your new K is from this season or previous? Loving the pink!!
> 
> Enjoy your goodies in good health!!!!


I have no idea I love the colour so I boguht it 
I will take it off and take a pic for you 
Maybe some ladies can answer you?


----------



## ninunani

Luxzenith said:


> ThT is like woohoo! Wow! You grow your collection so fast! And I love it!


Thank you!
I am collecting smaller size now 
Figure out the 35s are too heavy


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3721473
> 
> 
> Okay okay.. after mulling for 2 weeks I drew her out from my SA hands.. ghw.. my kind of pink.. it looks like a to be babied bag and I gotta keep my baby girl's hands off it!  Cause she too loves pink!!
> 
> Thank you purseonfleek.. your post encourage me to give it a shot..
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Hehehe [emoji48]  she is a stunning bag. Yes will need a bit of babying but in that size its not all too hard i mean she covers a lesser surface and just pick some cute twillys [emoji12] 
Super congrats !!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ninunani said:


> Return from my trip to Paris/London
> Bought soooooooo many goodies but let me just review the centre pieces
> 
> I am on ban island now
> Bought 6 bags in 3 months time
> waiting for my SA to call me for the Gris Mouette B or K. I love that colour
> Until then I will behave


Wow did you score those 3 in paris/london?!! From H boutiques? If so you should buy a lotto ticket because you are one lucky lady!


----------



## KH8

ninunani said:


> I have no idea I love the colour so I boguht it
> I will take it off and take a pic for you
> Maybe some ladies can answer you?



Oh please~~~~~ I am getting a bit obsessed with the green hearts... I was debating whether it 's the Brides de Gala Bayadère but I have never seen this colour way... did you just get it in Paris/ London??
Any info (or reference code) would be GREAT help!!!! 

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Sickgrl13 said:


> Very bummed. [emoji24] Picked up a braise CDC (left) but it is going back. To me it is almost identical to geranium (right). Braise is the teensiest bit more orange than geranium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717899



That dun look like braise?? .. I own a croc braise watch strap.. and it look so orange here..


----------



## suziez

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3721473
> 
> 
> Okay okay.. after mulling for 2 weeks I drew her out from my SA hands.. ghw.. my kind of pink.. it looks like a to be babied bag and I gotta keep my baby girl's hands off it!  Cause she too loves pink!!
> 
> Thank you purseonfleek.. your post encourage me to give it a shot..
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## suziez

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3721473
> 
> 
> Okay okay.. after mulling for 2 weeks I drew her out from my SA hands.. ghw.. my kind of pink.. it looks like a to be babied bag and I gotta keep my baby girl's hands off it!  Cause she too loves pink!!
> 
> Thank you purseonfleek.. your post encourage me to give it a shot..
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Looks terrific on you.


----------



## ninunani

KH8 said:


> Oh please~~~~~ I am getting a bit obsessed with the green hearts... I was debating whether it 's the Brides de Gala Bayadère but I have never seen this colour way... did you just get it in Paris/ London??
> Any info (or reference code) would be GREAT help!!!!
> 
> Many thanks!!!!


there you go


----------



## ninunani

PurseOnFleek said:


> Wow did you score those 3 in paris/london?!! From H boutiques? If so you should buy a lotto ticket because you are one lucky lady!


Yep I did 
After all the games they are playing.. I managed


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ninunani said:


> Yep I did
> After all the games they are playing.. I managed


Amazing! H loves to play games. I guess thats really the norm now anyway. I bet my husband wishes i quit the game lol


----------



## DR2014

ANN-11 said:


> Surprise gift from DH.
> K28 Togo/GHW/Bordeaux &
> Osmose Noir.
> 
> View attachment 3713975
> View attachment 3713976
> View attachment 3713977


Wow I love that Kelly!!!!


----------



## bfly

PurseOnFleek said:


> Those orange boxes arrived from Italy [emoji16]
> Petit H Gelato Rose Azalee/Chocolate, Calvi Card holder in Feu & Twillys On a Summers Day Colourway 01
> View attachment 3714596



Congrats dear. Did you order them online? Or from personal shopper? That gelato is too damn cute making me want to have ice cream now. Lol.


----------



## bfly

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3714599
> 
> 
> It's been a crazy H week for me! And a double whammy since I also love vintage Hermes!
> 
> New to me, my first bolide 27 in orange and ghw! Swift leather which is surprisingly stiff! She is vintage and I love this pop orange shade!
> 
> View attachment 3714600
> 
> 
> My first H clic Clac.. in blanc colour.
> 
> View attachment 3714601
> 
> 
> I have beeen waiting patiently to be offer a bag in rose azalee and finally, I receive a call this morning and was offered the above!! Picture taken before she is boxed up and can't wait to unbox her when I am back!
> 
> Also bought the following items:
> View attachment 3714602
> 
> View attachment 3714605
> 
> View attachment 3714608
> 
> 
> Constance 24, in bleu de malte ostrich.. phw.. was... an impulse buy as she was sitting there on display when I walked in!!
> 
> With whatever I shopped this month.. my credit cards have officially melted so I am gonna be on ban island! Please keep your postings coming!! [emoji23]


Nice haul. I just bought the wide blanc clic clac as well.


----------



## bfly

Ang-Lin said:


> The ones on the foreground, not background. Have to maximize its use before Labor Day and it becomes a faux pas to wear anything white past that!



Twinning with the white oran, I just bought a pair as well.


----------



## Meta

ninunani said:


> there you go


Wow, congrats on getting the Bride de Gala Love twilly from the FW collection already! May I ask where did you buy this from? TIA!


----------



## bfly

These two items have been on my wish lists for a while. Finally I got them. Here are my June haul. Still hunting for white CDC ghw.

My blanc clic clac.




My blanc oran sandals. I have to go up half a size. Plus received few perfume samples from lovely SA.




Here they are together. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Ang-Lin

bfly said:


> Twinning with the white oran, I just bought a pair as well.


Aren't they the best for summer?!?! Wearing them right now!


----------



## bfly

Ang-Lin said:


> Aren't they the best for summer?!?! Wearing them right now!



Indeed they are. I haven't worn mine yet, weather isn't friendly again here, hiks.


----------



## Frivole88

Late post: Bleu Izmir kelly wallet


----------



## renet

Blue Zanzibar Evercolor leather Lindy 30! 
A birthday present from my dear husband! [emoji7][emoji253][emoji8]


----------



## LVChanelLISA

renet said:


> Blue Zanzibar Evercolor leather Lindy 30!
> A birthday present from my dear husband! [emoji7][emoji253][emoji8]
> View attachment 3722292



Love BZ!! Beautiful!


----------



## renet

LVChanelLISA said:


> Love BZ!! Beautiful!



Thank you, LVChanelLISA! Yeah, a gorgeous blue. Seeing it makes me feel calm. [emoji253][emoji5]


----------



## Oryx816

renet said:


> Blue Zanzibar Evercolor leather Lindy 30!
> A birthday present from my dear husband! [emoji7][emoji253][emoji8]
> View attachment 3722292



Congrats and happy birthday!  Gorgeous!
[emoji253][emoji322][emoji7]

Pm'ing you....


----------



## Nui

My latest purchase B25 Etain togo PHW


----------



## HeatherZE

I'm really going to miss the 70s.


----------



## the_metal_guru

Nui said:


> View attachment 3722518
> 
> 
> My latest purchase B25 Etain togo PHW



Stunning! Congratulations [emoji5]


----------



## lipeach21

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3721473
> 
> 
> Okay okay.. after mulling for 2 weeks I drew her out from my SA hands.. ghw.. my kind of pink.. it looks like a to be babied bag and I gotta keep my baby girl's hands off it!  Cause she too loves pink!!
> 
> Thank you purseonfleek.. your post encourage me to give it a shot..
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Love your pink b! What size is it? I've been waiting for a pink b in ghw for a couple of mths.


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3721473
> 
> 
> Okay okay.. after mulling for 2 weeks I drew her out from my SA hands.. ghw.. my kind of pink.. it looks like a to be babied bag and I gotta keep my baby girl's hands off it!  Cause she too loves pink!!
> 
> Thank you purseonfleek.. your post encourage me to give it a shot..
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Lovely pink shades!  Enjoy the beautiful B in good health! [emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## Luxzenith

lipeach21 said:


> Love your pink b! What size is it? I've been waiting for a pink b in ghw for a couple of mths.



This is b25. 



renet said:


> Lovely pink shades!  Enjoy the beautiful B in good health! [emoji7][emoji6]


Thanks renet!! I wanted a Kelly sellier in black tooo.. but nope.. not due for me and I am too impatient to wait too long.. for my SA!


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> This is b25.
> 
> 
> Thanks renet!! I wanted a Kelly sellier in black tooo.. but nope.. not due for me and I am too impatient to wait too long.. for my SA!



Black Kelly Sellier - may come end of the year. [emoji6]


----------



## Luxzenith

renet said:


> Blue Zanzibar Evercolor leather Lindy 30!
> A birthday present from my dear husband! [emoji7][emoji253][emoji8]
> View attachment 3722292



Nice hubby... now let me go brainwash mine [emoji13]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bfly said:


> Congrats dear. Did you order them online? Or from personal shopper? That gelato is too damn cute making me want to have ice cream now. Lol.


I ordered online but had them sent to a personal shopper's address to onforward to me [emoji106]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bfly said:


> These two items have been on my wish lists for a while. Finally I got them. Here are my June haul. Still hunting for white CDC ghw.
> 
> My blanc clic clac.
> View attachment 3721803
> View attachment 3721804
> 
> 
> My blanc oran sandals. I have to go up half a size. Plus received few perfume samples from lovely SA.
> View attachment 3721805
> View attachment 3721806
> 
> 
> Here they are together. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3721807


Love them! I have similar on my wishlist too but would like the PM clicclac in rg or a kelly dog. You must be in summer now i am just in winter so wont be buying anymore oran till later[emoji5]  enjoy!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

renet said:


> Blue Zanzibar Evercolor leather Lindy 30!
> A birthday present from my dear husband! [emoji7][emoji253][emoji8]
> View attachment 3722292


Happy bday! Very nice present indeed


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Picked up these twillys along with my B25 RA.
Savannah dance CW01
La promenade du matin CW08


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

PurseOnFleek said:


> This beauty that i revealed here https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/966916/
> Reveal of my first store bought H bag !
> View attachment 3719737
> 
> I bought some twillys and a scarf too but i havent even had the time to open them up again; weekends are crazy



This is soooooo stunning!!  Wear her in good health! Can't wait to see your action pix


----------



## bfly

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love them! I have similar on my wishlist too but would like the PM clicclac in rg or a kelly dog. You must be in summer now i am just in winter so wont be buying anymore oran till later[emoji5]  enjoy!



Thank you. The weather here is still unknown, lol. One day the temperature drop the next day hot boiling sometimes it reached around 90is degree. Cray...cray..


----------



## bfly

PurseOnFleek said:


> I ordered online but had them sent to a personal shopper's address to onforward to me [emoji106]



You have an awesome PS.


----------



## Nui

the_metal_guru said:


> Stunning! Congratulations [emoji5]


Thank you


----------



## renet

Luxzenith said:


> Nice hubby... now let me go brainwash mine [emoji13]



[emoji106] Wish you great success in brainwashing your hubby! [emoji13]


----------



## renet

PurseOnFleek said:


> Happy bday! Very nice present indeed



Thank you so much! [emoji6][emoji253]


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I ordered a pre-loved Barenia Evelyne PM on eBay and it arrived today. I love the patina and am happy the condition is just like the pictures. It's from 2000.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

CrackBerryCream said:


> I ordered a pre-loved Barenia Evelyne PM on eBay and it arrived today. I love the patina and am happy the condition is just like the pictures. It's from 2000.
> 
> View attachment 3725189
> View attachment 3725190
> View attachment 3725191
> View attachment 3725192
> View attachment 3725193



Beautiful! It was very well taken care of. Enjoy!


----------



## Luxzenith

CrackBerryCream said:


> I ordered a pre-loved Barenia Evelyne PM on eBay and it arrived today. I love the patina and am happy the condition is just like the pictures. It's from 2000.
> 
> View attachment 3725189
> View attachment 3725190
> View attachment 3725191
> View attachment 3725192
> View attachment 3725193



Swooning ... extremely rare, lovely leather!! Enjoy!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Nothing big....just some more savana dance [emoji7]


----------



## grapegravity

Ordered this from H Canada site and it's here!! In time for stampede in town next month!


----------



## crisbac

grapegravity said:


> Ordered this from H Canada site and it's here!! In time for stampede in town next month!
> 
> View attachment 3725623


Lovely!  Big congrats, grapegravity!


----------



## grapegravity

crisbac said:


> Lovely!  Big congrats, grapegravity!


Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

LovEmAll said:


> Nothing big....just some more savana dance [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725469
> View attachment 3725470


I love this color way and it is the perfect match for your B.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3721473
> 
> 
> Okay okay.. after mulling for 2 weeks I drew her out from my SA hands.. ghw.. my kind of pink.. it looks like a to be babied bag and I gotta keep my baby girl's hands off it!  Cause she too loves pink!!
> 
> Thank you purseonfleek.. your post encourage me to give it a shot..
> 
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Great call! This is an amazing bag [emoji177]


----------



## PursePassionLV

LovEmAll said:


> Nothing big....just some more savana dance [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725469
> View attachment 3725470



I adore SD! In the twilly it is like getting 2 for the price of one because of the variation on each side.


----------



## ka3na20

My newest B in RoseJaipur. In some lighting its coral or orangey. But here its like rose azalea.


----------



## periogirl28

My latest purchase, Women's Pre-fall RTW Graphite cashmere cape which may be worn a few ways. Here over an old COS sweater and leggings. C'est le weekend!


----------



## Nahreen

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3726425
> 
> 
> My newest B in RoseJaipur. In some lighting its coral or orangey. But here its like rose azalea.



It is lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## DR2014

PurseOnFleek said:


> I ordered online but had them sent to a personal shopper's address to onforward to me [emoji106]


Hi PurseOnFleek - sorry if this is ignorant, but why did you order them this way?  Does the person shopper get a commission like this?


----------



## Ang-Lin

Will post more as I just boarded but picked up a few things from the Hermes store in T2 Munich. Everyone there was so kind and efficient and even asked me to call them ahead next time I'm in town! Will post more pix once I'm home and able to take these babies out, 13 hours from now.


----------



## azukitea

excited to see your reveal!


----------



## Alexa67

renet said:


> Blue Zanzibar Evercolor leather Lindy 30!
> A birthday present from my dear husband! [emoji7][emoji253][emoji8]
> View attachment 3722292


Happy Birthday renet. 
One more great bag you have now and truly BZ is amazing. I have the little Calvi and it's such a fun color.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

DR2014 said:


> Hi PurseOnFleek - sorry if this is ignorant, but why did you order them this way?  Does the person shopper get a commission like this?


Because H doesnt ship International and the petit H charms arent sold in my country so had to use a PS to send them too me but because i paid for them on the H website myself and shipped direct to her I only had to pay her a small fee for the service & cost to ship. But i had her source some chanel & dior shoes for me too so i combined with those to maximise cost of shipping


----------



## PurseOnFleek

LovEmAll said:


> Nothing big....just some more savana dance [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725469
> View attachment 3725470


My Fav twilly pattern and my current fav H colour[emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3726425
> 
> 
> My newest B in RoseJaipur. In some lighting its coral or orangey. But here its like rose azalea.


Congrats she is a beauty


----------



## PurseOnFleek

periogirl28 said:


> My latest purchase, Women's Pre-fall RTW Graphite cashmere cape which may be worn a few ways. Here over an old COS sweater and leggings. C'est le weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726469
> View attachment 3726470


Suits you well and looks warm and comfy. I personally cant do capes or any tops that are cropped length; doesn't do any favours for me being short [emoji24]


----------



## fatcat2523

grapegravity said:


> Ordered this from H Canada site and it's here!! In time for stampede in town next month!
> 
> View attachment 3725623



OMG they have rodeo on Canada website?!?!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

In February, in London, I got two straps for my kelly watch. At that time, they don't have parts of the strap in store. As the following pic shown, these parts are sold separately.


Therefore, I could only order these parts in my home store, and after waiting for 3 months, I finally got them.


Two straps and two twillies.


The top one was my original watch and the following two are my new straps. They are a epsom leather in noir and a swift one in etoupe. Both look great with ghw!




Aren't they beautiful?




They are Tapis Persans in color, rose/gris bleute/jaune soufre. My SA kept them for me to match my bolide bag in RJ. When I saw them in store, I was quite hesitant, because I didn't think they would match the color of my bag. I raised this question and he showed me a kelly wallet in the same color to see if the twillies worked. I thought maybe they could work as contrast colors. Results turned out that I was wrong.
Anyway, I learned a lesson—I should follow my instincts. I made my best to match the bag though.
First attempt,


Failed. The colors really don't go well with my bag. A user, from the other forum, suggested me not to entwine twillies on handles.
Therefore, I tried the following two.




I think they don't look so strange now? Nevertheless, they are so beautiful! Hope someday I could get a bag in grey colors to match them.

Thanks for your time to read my story.
Happy weekend.


----------



## renet

Alexa67 said:


> Happy Birthday renet.
> One more great bag you have now and truly BZ is amazing. I have the little Calvi and it's such a fun color.



Thank you, dear! Lindy is indeed a very practical and roomy bag for work and casual. And yes! BZ is amazing! [emoji173]️ [emoji6]


----------



## Tonimichelle

CrackBerryCream said:


> I ordered a pre-loved Barenia Evelyne PM on eBay and it arrived today. I love the patina and am happy the condition is just like the pictures. It's from 2000.
> 
> View attachment 3725189
> View attachment 3725190
> View attachment 3725191
> View attachment 3725192
> View attachment 3725193


Gorgeous congratulations!


----------



## grapegravity

fatcat2523 said:


> OMG they have rodeo on Canada website?!?!


For a second before I bought it, YES!!!  Just have to keep checking the website thru out the day


----------



## fatcat2523

grapegravity said:


> For a second before I bought it, YES!!!  Just have to keep checking the website thru out the day


LoL I wish they have second shipment


----------



## fatcat2523

Welcome to my H farm



Here are some of my horses 


My horses are champion



I am so happy to get the Paddock flot charm after the horse head charm. Seems like a charm flood at the H store


----------



## s2861301

Took them home today. 
Thanks for letting me share here.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Okay so here's part 2 of my impromptu visit to Hermes in Munich Flughafen.  

I had 45 mins in between flights and on a whim I went to the store. Saw a Mini Berline, which is on my wish list, but in the wrong color (black) and leather (box). 

Proceeded to ask the über friendly SA, Stefan, if there are others not on display. Unfortunately none except for a Jypsiere 28, which I already have and don't use too often because, bulky. 

Then he showed me this most awesome trick that apparently "corporate" discourages (?): 

I'm sure I'm the only one who didn't get the memo that the Constance wallet and the 120cm/47in Farandole necklace can be paired together to make a WOC. But here's what it looks like. I'm a happy camper! 

P.S.: all the prices in the store are inclusive of VAT, but the customs office where you get the stamp for the refund is less than 50 steps from the store and, being German, is very very quick. Within minutes, I was back in the store and they processed my refund through credit card. Gotta love the German efficiency.


----------



## OnlyloveH

Super happy with my new rodeo [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## grapegravity

fatcat2523 said:


> LoL I wish they have second shipment


They might, because I did see "rodeo" listed under "accessories" on the website one time prior to this purchase.  And when I clicked on it, it took me back to main page which means it's no longer available. So I think mine was second shipment.  Just keep on checking the site. Good lucl!k!


----------



## DR2014

PurseOnFleek said:


> Because H doesnt ship International and the petit H charms arent sold in my country so had to use a PS to send them too me but because i paid for them on the H website myself and shipped direct to her I only had to pay her a small fee for the service & cost to ship. But i had her source some chanel & dior shoes for me too so i combined with those to maximise cost of shipping


Oh great idea!  Thanks for explaining.


----------



## DR2014

renet said:


> Blue Zanzibar Evercolor leather Lindy 30!
> A birthday present from my dear husband! [emoji7][emoji253][emoji8]
> View attachment 3722292


Renet, what is your favorite bag for casual days?  Do you use a cross body too? Would love your opinion on this!  Thanks.


----------



## DR2014

s2861301 said:


> Took them home today.
> Thanks for letting me share here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727354


Love these!!


----------



## Alexa67

This for me incredible happy purchase is a bit over a week ago. Yesterday I took her first time out. Even I made a reveal of this bag but I would like to show her also here in this thread. I'm still thinking each color themselves are fantastic but together just amazing. The only small negative think is, there is a little dot on one of the pipes which is a bit lighter, I hope H has the possibility to overwork it.
So here is my verso B 35 in Togo, blue nuit and inside orange poppy.
Thanks for let me share


----------



## Luxzenith

Last week when I was mulling my options ( prefer color--leather-- size--design) on a smaller B/K...

I came across this Pre-loved k25, in chevre, framboise color.. i find this style really suits my current lifestyle when I am with my kids (more sling bags now!) .. only set back, she has an S stamp on it next to the logo.. .. this meant it was either a Sale bag or a Staff bag 

I mulled over it and finally I decided, I really really like structured bags, in pink, I want a strap, and this S stamp isn't going to stop me. In fact, I find having it in my collection, really interesting.. how many S stamps chèvre pink framboise k25 can I find? 

Today it goes out with me for a family function with my kids in tow and am happy to report I ain't regretting this choice.


----------



## Luxzenith

X


----------



## Luxzenith

Luxzenith said:


> X


----------



## Edion

Alexa67 said:


> This for me incredible happy purchase is a bit over a week ago. Yesterday I took her first time out. Even I made a reveal of this bag but I would like to show her also here in this thread. I'm still thinking each color themselves are fantastic but together just amazing. The only small negative think is, there is a little dot on one of the pipes which is a bit lighter, I hope H has the possibility to overwork it.
> So here is my verso B 35 in Togo, blue nuit and inside orange poppy.
> Thanks for let me share



Congratulations Alexa!!! I am also fortunate enough to recently purchase a Black Bleu Agate verso Birkin! I have also noticed that I may have the same problem though with having a little dot on the bag. Mine doesn't occur on the piping but on the leather in the back. Does the dot on yours look silver in colour?


----------



## Terriwith2arfs

I just received my first Collier de Chien cuff - wide, lovely and goes with everything!  Unfortunately, my photos are not uploading properly - think a visit to Apple is in order!


----------



## Purseperson420

Just added a new paddock charm and clic h bracelet!! The bracelet is in peach melba- I've been searching for this colour for ever and my SA ordered it in from Toronto for me [emoji177]


----------



## Alexa67

Edion said:


> Congratulations Alexa!!! I am also fortunate enough to recently purchase a Black Bleu Agate verso Birkin! I have also noticed that I may have the same problem though with having a little dot on the bag. Mine doesn't occur on the piping but on the leather in the back. Does the dot on yours look silver in colour?


Congrat also for you being a lucky girl 
No the little dot seams that the leather is a bit rough and it's one or two shades lighter. On artificial lights it's just to see that's more rough but at daylight the color difference is to see. Of course it's just approximately 2 millimeter by diameter but it's on the pipe which is in front. Clear I know leather is a natural product and perhaps cannot get colored 1000% but I think at my next visit it's just a little question that they can do something. Did you spoke to H about this? How big is your dot?


----------



## Edion

Alexa67 said:


> Congrat also for you being a lucky girl
> No the little dot seams that the leather is a bit rough and it's one or two shades lighter. On artificial lights it's just to see that's more rough but at daylight the color difference is to see. Of course it's just approximately 2 millimeter by diameter but it's on the pipe which is in front. Clear I know leather is a natural product and perhaps cannot get colored 1000% but I think at my next visit it's just a little question that they can do something. Did you spoke to H about this? How big is your dot?



Thank you, I am very happy for being able to score this beauty! My dot is about the same size as yours haha. I feel like I am being a bit pedantic by looking at such details but your observation reminds me of the dot I have seen on mine. Haven't spoke to H yet and given that mine is at the back of the bag i could probably live with it for the time being. May speak to them when I bring my bag in next. Will keep you posted if I ever speak to them about this. Let me know if you do the same too haha


----------



## Alexa67

Edion said:


> Thank you, I am very happy for being able to score this beauty! My dot is about the same size as yours haha. I feel like I am being a bit pedantic by looking at such details but your observation reminds me of the dot I have seen on mine. Haven't spoke to H yet and given that mine is at the back of the bag i could probably live with it for the time being. May speak to them when I bring my bag in next. Will keep you posted if I ever speak to them about this. Let me know if you do the same too haha



Oh no, no more pedantic than me and perhaps lots other bag lovers . These bags are a kind of art and so it's normal to look at them and investigate each detail. We will keep us updated


----------



## Edion

Alexa67 said:


> Oh no, no more pedantic than me and perhaps lots other bag lovers . These bags are a kind of art and so it's normal to look at them and investigate each detail. We will keep us updated



Thanks Alexa. Haha that makes me feel better. Have pm'ed you about the dot to keep the thread on topic haha.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!


----------



## doves75

Purseperson420 said:


> Just added a new paddock charm and clic h bracelet!! The bracelet is in peach melba- I've been searching for this colour for ever and my SA ordered it in from Toronto for me [emoji177]
> 
> What a great SA you have. Enjoy you're new bounty
> 
> View attachment 3727898





Txoceangirl said:


> Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728054



Congratulations... I love chèvre n Rose Shocking [emoji173]


----------



## uhpharm01

Txoceangirl said:


> Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728054


Congrats. Pretty color.


----------



## nicole0612

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3727682
> 
> 
> Last week when I was mulling my options ( prefer color--leather-- size--design) on a smaller B/K...
> 
> I came across this Pre-loved k25, in chevre, framboise color.. i find this style really suits my current lifestyle when I am with my kids (more sling bags now!) .. only set back, she has an S stamp on it next to the logo.. .. this meant it was either a Sale bag or a Staff bag
> 
> I mulled over it and finally I decided, I really really like structured bags, in pink, I want a strap, and this S stamp isn't going to stop me. In fact, I find having it in my collection, really interesting.. how many S stamps chèvre pink framboise k25 can I find?
> 
> Today it goes out with me for a family function with my kids in tow and am happy to report I ain't regretting this choice.



Gorgeous and so practical with kids. I absolutely LOVE chevre! [emoji173]️


----------



## uhpharm01

Nui said:


> View attachment 3722518
> 
> 
> My latest purchase B25 Etain togo PHW


Exquisite color.   Ohhhh!  It's beautiful.


----------



## renet

DR2014 said:


> Renet, what is your favorite bag for casual days?  Do you use a cross body too? Would love your opinion on this!  Thanks.



Dear DR2014, my fav casual bag would be a Picotin 18/22. With new addition of Lindy to my H family, I love it for my casual days too! [emoji13] H had pampered us too many choices. 

As I do not carry alot, I do not need a big bag and I love hands-free hassle. Hence, I am still considering if I should get a Constance for my next bag. I use sling bag when I'm traveling overseas for leisure. It would be most convenient for me.  [emoji6]

In my country, even getting Constance needs to hit a certain spending limits like B/K. I got a K Sellier in Dec 2016 so now I'm deciding a C or a B. Still in a decision making phase. [emoji23]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3727702


s is barely noticeable. Also with a Kelly you close over it anyway


Txoceangirl said:


> Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728054


Beautiful! I too think rose shocking is beautiful in chevre leather


----------



## DR2014

renet said:


> Dear DR2014, my fav casual bag would be a Picotin 18/22. With new addition of Lindy to my H family, I love it for my casual days too! [emoji13] H had pampered us too many choices.
> 
> As I do not carry alot, I do not need a big bag and I love hands-free hassle. Hence, I am still considering if I should get a Constance for my next bag. I use sling bag when I'm traveling overseas for leisure. It would be most convenient for me.  [emoji6]
> 
> In my country, even getting Constance needs to hit a certain spending limits like B/K. I got a K Sellier in Dec 2016 so now I'm deciding a C or a B. Still in a decision making phase. [emoji23]


Thanks, Renet - I am thinking about a cross body bag now, it suits my lifestyle on the weekends.  However the Halzan seems a little small to me because i always end up carrying my kids stuff plus mine!  However, the gypsies looks heavy to my eye (although really beautiful....).  I also love the look of the Lindy and yours inspired me!


----------



## DR2014

DR2014 said:


> Thanks, Renet - I am thinking about a cross body bag now, it suits my lifestyle on the weekends.  However the Halzan seems a little small to me because i always end up carrying my kids stuff plus mine!  However, the gypsies looks heavy to my eye (although really beautiful....).  I also love the look of the Lindy and yours inspired me!


ugh spell check!!  I meant jypsiere, not gypsies!!!


----------



## renet

DR2014 said:


> Thanks, Renet - I am thinking about a cross body bag now, it suits my lifestyle on the weekends.  However the Halzan seems a little small to me because i always end up carrying my kids stuff plus mine!  However, the gypsies looks heavy to my eye (although really beautiful....).  I also love the look of the Lindy and yours inspired me!



I see!  Lindy 30 is roomy and easy to get things. However, it will also depends on how much and what things you are carrying.  Halzan will be small as it has a flatter base.

Wish you luck in getting your weekends bag! [emoji253][emoji6]


----------



## catsinthebag

DR2014 said:


> Thanks, Renet - I am thinking about a cross body bag now, it suits my lifestyle on the weekends.  However the Halzan seems a little small to me because i always end up carrying my kids stuff plus mine!  However, the gypsies looks heavy to my eye (although really beautiful....).  I also love the look of the Lindy and yours inspired me!



Lindy cannot be worn cross-body. How about an Evelyne? Lots of members here use them for their own stuff plus kids things.


----------



## Luxzenith

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous and so practical with kids. I absolutely LOVE chevre! [emoji173]️



Thanks nicole0612! 

And dare I say it.? I feel I get more mileage out of my k25 in chevre now vs the new B25 [emoji18] gonna mull over it longer and try to find more occasions use it.. I am having issue with the handle.. the k25 is broader and easier to place on my arm especially when I am fond of my accessories.


----------



## periogirl28

Txoceangirl said:


> Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728054


Beauty!


----------



## grapegravity

Txoceangirl said:


> Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728054


Congrats!! It's such a beautiful shade of pink!! My SA is hunting down the same jige for me since last month so hopefully I can be your twin soon!


----------



## sammix3

Here's my contribution since I didn't find anything at the sale in SF.  Compact Constance wallet in black epsom with rose gold hardware [emoji173]️


----------



## Luxzenith

sammix3 said:


> Here's my contribution since I didn't find anything at the sale in SF.  Compact Constance wallet in black epsom with rose gold hardware [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3728803



This is beautiful!! Love the hardware!


----------



## odette57

Txoceangirl said:


> Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728054



This is so pretty!!!  I don't need a clutch but might just as well get one with chevre!!


----------



## sydgirl

Txoceangirl said:


> Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728054


Omg stunning! Best jige ever [emoji175] congrats!!!


----------



## MYH

Txoceangirl said:


> Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728054



Darling. She is a unicorn [emoji882]. Maybe even a Pegasus. And so you!  Pink perfection.


----------



## Luxzenith

Txoceangirl said:


> Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728054



Oh my! This is TDF! Absolutely stunning!! Beautiful shade, beautiful leather!


----------



## bunnieangel

grapegravity said:


> Ordered this from H Canada site and it's here!! In time for stampede in town next month!
> 
> View attachment 3725623


Been stalking the Canadian website everyday and no luck for me. Congrats to you! Did you happen to see other colour combinations?


----------



## grapegravity

bunnieangel said:


> Been stalking the Canadian website everyday and no luck for me. Congrats to you! Did you happen to see other colour combinations?


This was the only one available, no other combo...  but dont give up stalking the site, they may restock soon!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Luxzenith said:


> Thanks nicole0612!
> 
> And dare I say it.? I feel I get more mileage out of my k25 in chevre now vs the new B25 [emoji18] gonna mull over it longer and try to find more occasions use it.. I am having issue with the handle.. the k25 is broader and easier to place on my arm especially when I am fond of my accessories.


I agree about the b25 can be a bit of a hassle when you enjoy wearing bracelets [emoji31]


----------



## Yukisara

My latest acquisition! 
I was planning to get the neutral/dark Jige, but while I was on the trip to Spain, the SA there offered me a Jige Rose Jaipur Epsom. I turned it down at first because I was really into the idea of dark neutral colour, (tho I really liked the fact that it is epsom!) but then my DH told me that it'll actually be a very nice pop of colour when I dress (my closet is full of a very earthy/pastel tone). Plus the chameleon colour of Rose Jaipur is indescribable! some times it's pink, sometimes it's coral! What do you guys think of it 


Also I was able to snatched the multi-coloured rodeo as well! 
Indeed a very happy women now


----------



## Livia1

Yukisara said:


> My latest acquisition!
> I was planning to get the neutral/dark Jige, but while I was on the trip to Spain, the SA there offered me a Jige Rose Jaipur Epsom. I turned it down at first because I was really into the idea of dark neutral colour, (tho I really liked the fact that it is epsom!) but then my DH told me that it'll actually be a very nice pop of colour when I dress (my closet is full of a very earthy/pastel tone). Plus the chameleon colour of Rose Jaipur is indescribable! some times it's pink, sometimes it's coral! What do you guys think of it
> View attachment 3729598
> 
> Also I was able to snatched the multi-coloured rodeo as well!
> Indeed a very happy women now
> 
> View attachment 3729599



I do NOT need a clutch! I do NOT need a clutch! 
Your Jige is gorgeous and it is making me want one badly.
Many congrats.


----------



## odette57

Livia1 said:


> I do NOT need a clutch! I do NOT need a clutch!
> Your Jige is gorgeous and it is making me want one badly.
> Many congrats.



Haha it's my same mantra!  With all of these new pink jiges coming out like this and the chevre one that @Txoceangirl posted yesterday, I am getting weaker by the day from temptations.


----------



## Livia1

odette57 said:


> Haha it's my same mantra!  With all of these new pink jiges coming out like this and the chevre one that @Txoceangirl posted yesterday, I am getting weaker by the day from temptations.



Yeah, I have been stalking H.com these past few days but "luckily" no Jige clutches


----------



## sakuraboo

here's my latest  thanks for letting me share


----------



## crisbac

Yukisara said:


> My latest acquisition!
> I was planning to get the neutral/dark Jige, but while I was on the trip to Spain, the SA there offered me a Jige Rose Jaipur Epsom. I turned it down at first because I was really into the idea of dark neutral colour, (tho I really liked the fact that it is epsom!) but then my DH told me that it'll actually be a very nice pop of colour when I dress (my closet is full of a very earthy/pastel tone). Plus the chameleon colour of Rose Jaipur is indescribable! some times it's pink, sometimes it's coral! What do you guys think of it
> View attachment 3729598
> 
> Also I was able to snatched the multi-coloured rodeo as well!
> Indeed a very happy women now
> 
> View attachment 3729599


Lovely!  They're great additions, and fabulous souvenirs from your trip to Spain! Big congrats, Yukisara!


----------



## bagloverismeme

My latest purchase. Rose jaipur lindy 30. Love it!


----------



## chessmont

ksuromax said:


> Just received this treasure!!



Magnificent!  Saw the exhibition in Toronto in the 1970s the mask was spectacular.  This scarf shows it very well.


----------



## DR2014

catsinthebag said:


> Lindy cannot be worn cross-body. How about an Evelyne? Lots of members here use them for their own stuff plus kids things.


I am thinking about going to try one on.


----------



## CClovesbags

This little cutie! [emoji8]


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Got this cute little evie tpm in rose azalee today! Color is so hard to capture but it's beautiful!


----------



## renet

DR2014 said:


> I am thinking about going to try one on.



Do go and try out! Best of luck to you in finding your bag! [emoji6][emoji253]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Yukisara said:


> My latest acquisition!
> I was planning to get the neutral/dark Jige, but while I was on the trip to Spain, the SA there offered me a Jige Rose Jaipur Epsom. I turned it down at first because I was really into the idea of dark neutral colour, (tho I really liked the fact that it is epsom!) but then my DH told me that it'll actually be a very nice pop of colour when I dress (my closet is full of a very earthy/pastel tone). Plus the chameleon colour of Rose Jaipur is indescribable! some times it's pink, sometimes it's coral! What do you guys think of it
> View attachment 3729598
> 
> Also I was able to snatched the multi-coloured rodeo as well!
> Indeed a very happy women now
> 
> View attachment 3729599


So stunning! i have been stalking the EU website for a colourful Jige like this they are so hard to get though. I am glad your husband talked u into buying; might i add he has great taste ! Haha (my husband would rather talk me out of buying but wont dare say in front of my SA lmao)


sakuraboo said:


> here's my latest [emoji813] thanks for letting me share


Rose Jaipur or Azalee? She is gorgeous


bagloverismeme said:


> My latest purchase. Rose jaipur lindy 30. Love it!


Yay another rose jaipur [emoji41] 


CClovesbags said:


> This little cutie! [emoji8]
> View attachment 3730292


Lucky you! Australia rarely gets any pops of colour in Calvi only noir, gold, etoupe [emoji24] i envy you![emoji48] 


BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Got this cute little evie tpm in rose azalee today! Color is so hard to capture but it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730341


Super cute great colour for a tpm too


----------



## DR2014

renet said:


> Do go and try out! Best of luck to you in finding your bag! [emoji6][emoji253]


Thank you, renet!  Will take me forever to decide, probably, also my DH is still in shock from the bolide purchase.


----------



## hwg

Hello, I am new to this forum... my last recent Hermes purchase was a sun hat...I am have question, I need a replacement bag to my LV neverful, any suggestions? I have got a double sens but finds it a bit floppy and lack struture. Thanks!!


----------



## renet

DR2014 said:


> Thank you, renet!  Will take me forever to decide, probably, also my DH is still in shock from the bolide purchase.



Love your blue nuit Bolide! Unfortunately, I have no luck in finding a blue nuit bag.


----------



## sakuraboo

PurseOnFleek said:


> So stunning! i have been stalking the EU website for a colourful Jige like this they are so hard to get though. I am glad your husband talked u into buying; might i add he has great taste ! Haha (my husband would rather talk me out of buying but wont dare say in front of my SA lmao)
> 
> Rose Jaipur or Azalee? She is gorgeous
> 
> Azalee! it's hard to capture the color
> now i have matching bag+slg


----------



## Orangefanatic

hwg said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum... my last recent Hermes purchase was a sun hat...I am have question, I need a replacement bag to my LV neverful, any suggestions? I have got a double sens but finds it a bit floppy and lack struture. Thanks!!


Garden party 30/36 will be good replacement for neverfull. If you structured look, try to find epsom leather. Good luck!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

hwg said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum... my last recent Hermes purchase was a sun hat...I am have question, I need a replacement bag to my LV neverful, any suggestions? I have got a double sens but finds it a bit floppy and lack struture. Thanks!!



Although H is my fave brand I'd get a Goyard St Louis as a replacement.


----------



## Kristal7788

PurseOnFleek said:


> Those orange boxes arrived from Italy [emoji16]
> Petit H Gelato Rose Azalee/Chocolate, Calvi Card holder in Feu & Twillys On a Summers Day Colourway 01
> View attachment 3714596



I love the color of your twillys!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## danny123

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3727702


Love chevre leather so much. Congrats on such a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## danny123

Txoceangirl said:


> Chèvre  Jige in Rose Shocking!  Seeing lots of chèvre clutches online and in stores..... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728054


Wow!! Love this pop of colour in Chevre. I didn't even know they made Jige in chevre 

So stunning and beautiful sheen!!


----------



## crisbac

Rose Ikebana and Carmen for me... And Épice Marine for DH! Plus Terre d'Hermès eau de toilette and after-shave balm for DH from my lovely SA! 




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DR2014

renet said:


> Love your blue nuit Bolide! Unfortunately, I have no luck in finding a blue nuit bag.


i wish you luck with your bleu suit search!!


----------



## DR2014

hwg said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum... my last recent Hermes purchase was a sun hat...I am have question, I need a replacement bag to my LV neverful, any suggestions? I have got a double sens but finds it a bit floppy and lack struture. Thanks!!


How about the Garden Party?  Or a Lindy in the bigger size?


----------



## renet

DR2014 said:


> i wish you luck with your bleu suit search!!



Thank you, @DR2014! [emoji6][emoji253]


----------



## cottoncandy101

Uyen4570 said:


> Recently caught the H bug again ........ I may be back on Ban Island ........
> Birkin 30 Etain GHW (Madison Ave H store)
> Kelly 28 Rouge Tomate GHW (AFF)
> Kelly 32 Raisin GHW (JemznJewels)
> Anemone Evelyne (H.com)
> Anemone Wallet (Birkin Fairy)
> Fendi strap
> View attachment 3704524


what a cute collection!


----------



## Frivole88

Some of my new small H goodies. Rose Azalee rivale and Caleche enamel bangle in rouge amarante


----------



## grapegravity

Just did reveal and here they are


----------



## danny123

grapegravity said:


> Just did reveal and here they are


What a beautiful scarf!! And lovely Jige too


----------



## peppers90

Rose Azalea Epsom jige and finally decided on a colorway for Parures de Samourais.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DR2014

grapegravity said:


> Just did reveal and here they are


wow, grapegravity, what scarf is that?  it's fantastic!!!  I am just crazy for all the scarfs with wildlife.


----------



## Tall1Grl

My very first H hat -new Norah hat!! 
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## hannahsophia

Tall1Grl said:


> My very first H hat -new Norah hat!!
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3732537
> 
> View attachment 3732538



Congrats! Would you mind posting a modeling photo or know of any? It's so cute!


----------



## peppers90

That's a lovely summer hat!


----------



## Tall1Grl

hannahsophia said:


> Congrats! Would you mind posting a modeling photo or know of any? It's so cute!


Hi @hannahsophia ! Sure..its not my best pix but here you go..the trick is to make sure the brim is flipped up in front otherwise it'll look like Cat in the Hat .. or Kid Rock!lol!


----------



## Tall1Grl

peppers90 said:


> That's a lovely summer hat!


thanks so much peppers! Im drooling over your Jige!!


----------



## Meowwu

Happy 150th Birthday Canada. Getting mine framed for display. Can't wait for the other colourway to come out for fall.


----------



## hannahsophia

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi @hannahsophia ! Sure..its not my best pix but here you go..the trick is to make sure the brim is flipped up in front otherwise it'll look like Cat in the Hat .. or Kid Rock!lol!
> View attachment 3732562
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732557



So chic! I don't have a boutique in my city anymore so I appreciate this! Looks like the perfect summer hat! Thanks!


----------



## cuselover

Went to H to pick up a scarf on hold ... left the store with the scarf and this!!!!


----------



## kathydep

cuselover said:


> Went to H to pick up a scarf on hold ... left the store with the scarf and this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732648
> View attachment 3732649


What?!? Love it!!!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Am in love she is beautiful


----------



## grapegravity

danny123 said:


> What a beautiful scarf!! And lovely Jige too



Thank you! 



DR2014 said:


> wow, grapegravity, what scarf is that?  it's fantastic!!!  I am just crazy for all the scarfs with wildlife.



It's the "Into the Canadian wild" scarf limited edition to celebrate Canada 150 years birthday.  The rest of this scarves colorway will be in store this coming fall


----------



## kathydep

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3732662
> 
> 
> Am in love she is beautiful


Me too!! Is this tyrien???


----------



## Shrinkkbo

kathydep said:


> Me too!! Is this tyrien???


Yes ❤️


----------



## Serva1

Tall1Grl said:


> My very first H hat -new Norah hat!!
> Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 3732537
> 
> View attachment 3732538



Congrats  twinsies on both gorgeous pieces [emoji3]


----------



## Yukisara

Livia1 said:


> I do NOT need a clutch! I do NOT need a clutch!
> Your Jige is gorgeous and it is making me want one badly.
> Many congrats.



Thank you dear ! I understand that feeling very well, just like my reaction when I see the vermillon jige on the website  then the bright colour Jige starts to grow on me! 



crisbac said:


> Lovely!  They're great additions, and fabulous souvenirs from your trip to Spain! Big congrats, Yukisara!



Thank you thank you @crisbac! Indeed it was a very memorable experience at the H Spain  I was not expecting they would have it at all! 



PurseOnFleek said:


> So stunning! i have been stalking the EU website for a colourful Jige like this they are so hard to get though. I am glad your husband talked u into buying; might i add he has great taste ! Haha (my husband would rather talk me out of buying but wont dare say in front of my SA lmao)
> 
> Rose Jaipur or Azalee? She is gorgeous
> 
> Yay another rose jaipur [emoji41]
> 
> Lucky you! Australia rarely gets any pops of colour in Calvi only noir, gold, etoupe [emoji24] i envy you![emoji48]
> 
> Super cute great colour for a tpm too



I totally agree with you! Before getting this one I was very desperate finding this on EU website, even a neutral colour as well, no hope (only the DUO, which I found too large for me) May the H fairy offer you one soon !! hehe I'll definitely let him know that  thanks dear!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I was escaped from ban island and picked up a few cuties [emoji847]


----------



## ksuromax

grapegravity said:


> Just did reveal and here they are


Fabulous scarf (and wallet)!!!! stunning print and colourway! enjoy!


----------



## ksuromax

Meowwu said:


> Happy 150th Birthday Canada. Getting mine framed for display. Can't wait for the other colourway to come out for fall.
> View attachment 3732605
> View attachment 3732606


----------



## Tall1Grl

Meowwu said:


> Happy 150th Birthday Canada. Getting mine framed for display. Can't wait for the other colourway to come out for fall.
> View attachment 3732605
> View attachment 3732606


Lovely scarf! I was so entranced I had to show DH thinking he might like it for his small scarf collex! But will have to wait for US to get it.


cuselover said:


> Went to H to pick up a scarf on hold ... left the store with the scarf and this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732648
> View attachment 3732649


Congrats @cuselover ! Dont you hate when they do that! 



Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3732662
> 
> 
> Am in love she is beautiful


Beautiful color C! Congrats!



Serva1 said:


> Congrats  twinsies on both gorgeous pieces [emoji3]


Thank you @Serva1 !! Honored to be your twin, esp the hat! It's hard to find the right straw hat imo (I have several) and this one I think strikes a good balance between casual/dressy!


----------



## sammix3

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3732662
> 
> 
> Am in love she is beautiful



Omg congrats!  Is this the 18 or 24?  Modeling pics please!


----------



## sammix3

Natalie j said:


> I was escaped from ban island and picked up a few cuties [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732930



Love everything especially the compact kelly.  Hope I can find one soon.


----------



## eliwon

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3521873
> 
> View attachment 3521874
> 
> Went treasure hunting to my store.



Reading up this looong thread and just made it to your post with the lovely Touareg Isthme - and the wonderful lizzies of course  I am in love with the Touareg silver and have got the Touareg Kelly Cadena. However, I am so surprised you found the pendant in a shop now, I thought they were gone a long time ago. Can you share where you got it - in a PM perhaps?


----------



## Luxzenith

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3732662
> 
> 
> Am in love she is beautiful



Wow..is rose tyrien coming back? And rose shocking color too?? I love H pinks..[emoji7][emoji7] lovely!


----------



## Leannnnnn




----------



## hwg

CrackBerryCream said:


> Although H is my fave brand I'd get a Goyard St Louis as a replacement.


Thanks


----------



## DR2014

grapegravity said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> It's the "Into the Canadian wild" scarf limited edition to celebrate Canada 150 years birthday.  The rest of this scarves colorway will be in store this coming fall


Thanks!!  I can't wait to see it live.


----------



## OKComputer

Just bought my second jige - this one is in Gold. The contrast stitching gives it a fun, casual feel. Great for summer/daytime! 

Pictured with my Jige in Noir.


----------



## Livia1

OKComputer said:


> Just bought my second jige - this one is in Gold. The contrast stitching gives it a fun, casual feel. Great for summer/daytime!
> 
> Pictured with my Jige in Noir.



Both are gorgeous!


----------



## Tall1Grl

OKComputer said:


> Just bought my second jige - this one is in Gold. The contrast stitching gives it a fun, casual feel. Great for summer/daytime!
> 
> Pictured with my Jige in Noir.


Absolutely love this gold jige!! Is this swift? Im on the hunt for this!! Congrats!


----------



## OKComputer

Livia1 said:


> Both are gorgeous!



Thank you!



Tall1Grl said:


> Absolutely love this gold jige!! Is this swift? Im on the hunt for this!! Congrats!



It is! I saw it over the weekend on the Canadian H website and snapped it up instantly. Funny story: for some reason this flagged my card's theft prevention/protection feature, but I didn't want to lose the Jige while sorting it out with the bank. So I ended up using my husband's card. Someone is going to get a lovely surprise...oops


----------



## eliwon

cuselover said:


> Went to H to pick up a scarf on hold ... left the store with the scarf and this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732648
> View attachment 3732649



For sure, sometimes a scarf simply won't do


----------



## Coconuts40

OKComputer said:


> Just bought my second jige - this one is in Gold. The contrast stitching gives it a fun, casual feel. Great for summer/daytime!
> 
> Pictured with my Jige in Noir.



Oh my goodness, you found this on the Canadian website?  Wow good job, I would have  snatched that up in a heartbeat as well. You beat me to it   Congratulations!!


----------



## OKComputer

Coconuts40 said:


> Oh my goodness, you found this on the Canadian website?  Wow good job, I would have  snatched that up in a heartbeat as well. You beat me to it   Congratulations!!



Crazy, isn't it?!! Are you off ban island since your VCA spree?


----------



## Coconuts40

OKComputer said:


> Crazy, isn't it?!! Are you off ban island since your VCA spree?



Haha, well I am getting closer and closer.  However I put a down payment on a pair of WG frivole earrings that I ultimately didn't purchase so I have a bit of wiggle room.  One more purchase allowed (haven't figured out what yet), and then I'm taking the first boat out to that dreaded island.


----------



## OKComputer

Coconuts40 said:


> Haha, well I am getting closer and closer.  However I put a down payment on a pair of WG frivole earrings that I ultimately didn't purchase so I have a bit of wiggle room.  One more purchase allowed (haven't figured out what yet), and then I'm taking the first boat out to that dreaded island.



What made you decide against the WG frivolous? In any case, I am likely on the same boat as you. At least we will keep each other company!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

OKComputer said:


> Just bought my second jige - this one is in Gold. The contrast stitching gives it a fun, casual feel. Great for summer/daytime!
> 
> Pictured with my Jige in Noir.



Both in my fave colours! Beautiful!


----------



## Coconuts40

OKComputer said:


> What made you decide against the WG frivolous? In any case, I am likely on the same boat as you. At least we will keep each other company!



Oh the frivoles - such a difficult decision.  I really loved the WG  but when they arrived I realized YG looks better on me in these earrings.  So I decided to wait until my 45 birthday next year, and will treat myself to the YG/Pave, haha not a bad trade .  Something to look forward to when I get off ban island )  Well, you did well with your Jige, it is just stunning , worth the ban


----------



## missD

Found this at Chicago Hermes yesterday! So happy!


----------



## Meowwu

My craze for silver continues. Adding earrings to my farandole collection: long necklace, earrings and cuff (not pictured).


----------



## sammix3

Meowwu said:


> My craze for silver continues. Adding earrings to my farandole collection: long necklace, earrings and cuff (not pictured).
> 
> View attachment 3734370



Which size necklace did you get?


----------



## Meowwu

sammix3 said:


> Which size necklace did you get?


I got 120 cm. It's so versatile!! I thought I wanted the 80cm but I am glad that I decided to go with 120cm. Also, I can wrap the 120 my wrist as a very chunky statement bracelet but not the 80 due to the size of my wrist.


----------



## sammix3

Meowwu said:


> I got 120 cm. It's so versatile!! I thought I wanted the 80cm but I am glad that I decided to go with 120cm. Also, I can wrap the 120 my wrist as a very chunky statement bracelet but not the 80 due to the size of my wrist.



Would love to see modeling pics!  I'll need to try it on to see what size works best for me.


----------



## Meowwu

sammix3 said:


> Would love to see modeling pics!  I'll need to try it on to see what size works best for me.


Definitely try and play around with it. I like 80cm a lot as well. Lol. I had a modeling pic posted in the hermes in action thread. Will try to take another photo when I wear it next


----------



## hannahsophia

Meowwu said:


> Definitely try and play around with it. I like 80cm a lot as well. Lol. I had a modeling pic posted in the hermes in action thread. Will try to take another photo when I wear it next



I second modeling pictures! I really am on the fence on this and can use all the enabling I can get! [emoji28]


----------



## sammix3

hannahsophia said:


> I second modeling pictures! I really am on the fence on this and can use all the enabling I can get! [emoji28]



Lol same here.  Which sizes are you considering?


----------



## Spinel

Chaîne d'Ancre Pavot Jelly sandals.


----------



## fatcat2523

This is in my reveal but here again


----------



## Monique1004

fatcat2523 said:


> This is in my reveal but here again
> View attachment 3735556
> 
> View attachment 3735557
> 
> View attachment 3735558
> 
> View attachment 3735559



I wish I can get that scarf in US as well...


----------



## JLH13

Reveal of my HG!


----------



## fatcat2523

Monique1004 said:


> I wish I can get that scarf in US as well...



The print will come with other colorway for other countries. I'm sure the other cws are nice too


----------



## renet

jaidi13 said:


> Reveal of my HG!
> View attachment 3735891



Simply gorgeous! [emoji7]
Is this bordeaux or black?


----------



## JLH13

renet said:


> Simply gorgeous! [emoji7]
> Is this bordeaux or black?



Thanks lovely!

This is a black beauty


----------



## renet

jaidi13 said:


> Thanks lovely!
> 
> This is a black beauty



Very beautiful! Enjoy in good health! [emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Spinel said:


> Chaîne d'Ancre Pavot Jelly sandals.


Love these! I actually dont see this colour as often wish there were more mod shots of them as i had the opportunity to buy in this colour but online through H website overseas and just wasnt sure how they would look so I hesitated [emoji31] 


fatcat2523 said:


> This is in my reveal but here again
> View attachment 3735556
> 
> View attachment 3735557
> 
> View attachment 3735558
> 
> View attachment 3735559


Congrats! And Special order bag too?


jaidi13 said:


> Reveal of my HG!
> View attachment 3735891


Super congrats! Cannot go wrong with a black H bag~


----------



## tatacrazy

fatcat2523 said:


> This is in my reveal but here again
> View attachment 3735556
> 
> View attachment 3735557
> 
> View attachment 3735558
> 
> View attachment 3735559



I love your scarf ! I hope australia is getting this!  can't wait to get my hands on it!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Spinel said:


> Chaîne d'Ancre Pavot Jelly sandals.



Was it difficult to find these? I heard they sold out months ago but I have been considering asking my SA to track them down!


----------



## Alexa67

Meowwu said:


> Happy 150th Birthday Canada. Getting mine framed for display. Can't wait for the other colourway to come out for fall.
> View attachment 3732605
> View attachment 3732606



This is so "wow" I like the natural scene to find on the 2nd, 3rd.... view again and again a new animals behind a tree and so on.


----------



## Spinel

cafecreme15 said:


> Was it difficult to find these? I heard they sold out months ago but I have been considering asking my SA to track them down!


 
This color go so fast! 

I got mine at Zurich Airport, the only branch I saw with it and they only had 2 sizes left. I checked Dubai airport the same day and the SA said, they had it but sold so fast. This color was at the European H website a couple of weeks back but now gone. 

They are very comfortable and nice to take to the beach!


----------



## cafecreme15

Spinel said:


> This color go so fast!
> 
> I got mine at Zurich Airport, the only branch I saw with it and they only had 2 sizes left. I checked Dubai airport the same day and the SA said, they had it but sold so fast. This color was at the European H website a couple of weeks back but now gone.
> 
> They are very comfortable and nice to take to the beach!


That's what I was thinking as well! I was eyeing either the black or nude but I'm sure those are long gone. I really want a pair of H sandals but would be too nervous to wear Orans to the beach or pool for fear of ruining the leather.


----------



## Spinel

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love these! I actually dont see this colour as often wish there were more mod shots of them as i had the opportunity to buy in this colour but online through H website overseas and just wasnt sure how they would look so I hesitated [emoji31].



The color is fantastic! I see online that resellers are selling them almost twice the actual cost so the demand must be huge.


----------



## Spinel

cafecreme15 said:


> That's what I was thinking as well! I was eyeing either the black or nude but I'm sure those are long gone. I really want a pair of H sandals but would be too nervous to wear Orans to the beach or pool for fear of ruining the leather.



The black is still available at the European websites! And knowing H on how they rotate the availability of things, I'm not sure when it will be up again. The pavot color only lasted a week or so.


----------



## fatcat2523

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love these! I actually dont see this colour as often wish there were more mod shots of them as i had the opportunity to buy in this colour but online through H website overseas and just wasnt sure how they would look so I hesitated [emoji31]
> 
> Congrats! And Special order bag too?
> 
> Super congrats! Cannot go wrong with a black H bag~


Yes it is special order with black exterior and GM interior


tatacrazy said:


> I love your scarf ! I hope australia is getting this!  can't wait to get my hands on it!!



Thank you, there will be other colorways available elsewhere but not the same as Canada


----------



## lulilu

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love these! I actually dont see this colour as often wish there were more mod shots of them as i had the opportunity to buy in this colour but online through H website overseas and just wasnt sure how they would look so I hesitated



These are very very bright IRL IMO.  I returned a pair to H.com and would love the black.  My SA said they were super comfortable.


----------



## Meowwu

Alexa67 said:


> This is so "wow" I like the natural scene to find on the 2nd, 3rd.... view again and again a new animals behind a tree and so on.


Totally agree. When I saw photos on the internet prior to the release I was so-so "wowed" but was determined to get it because of the limited edition nature. However, after seeing it in person I was blown away. The colour is vibrant and the details are just overwhelming. In keeping with Alice Shirley's designs, this will be a scarf worth packing for long trips (so you can play, can you spot ___). Lol 
I am actually framing this particular one though


----------



## Spinel

lulilu said:


> These are very very bright IRL IMO.  I returned a pair to H.com and would love the black.  My SA said they were super comfortable.



They are indeed very bright in some lighting conditions and in some almost like equal parts red and orange and in some a not so bright orange. I like the color best when it's orange red.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Meowwu said:


> Totally agree. When I saw photos on the internet prior to the release I was so-so "wowed" but was determined to get it because of the limited edition nature. However, after seeing it in person I was blown away. The colour is vibrant and the details are just overwhelming. In keeping with Alice Shirley's designs, this will be a scarf worth packing for long trips (so you can play, can you spot ___). Lol
> I am actually framing this particular one though



I actually asked my husband if there was any way he "needed" to be in Canada for business when I saw it. [emoji23][emoji848][emoji574]️ it is gorgeous! I'm sure the other colorways will be lovely but this one takes the cake.


----------



## Monique1004

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love these! I actually dont see this colour as often wish there were more mod shots of them as i had the opportunity to buy in this colour but online through H website overseas and just wasnt sure how they would look so I hesitated [emoji31]



Here's my pair. Love them. I actually like them more than the black ones. I pair them with my bright Anya Hindmarch bag since I don't have any orange Hermès. Look really fun together.


----------



## cafecreme15

Monique1004 said:


> Here's my pair. Love them. I actually like them more than the black ones. I pair them with my bright Anya Hindmarch bag since I don't have any orange Hermès. Look really fun together.
> View attachment 3736610
> View attachment 3736612


This is such a fun look! I wish I could pull off bright colors like this; I am more of a neutrals girl.


----------



## Meowwu

PursePassionLV said:


> I actually asked my husband if there was any way he "needed" to be in Canada for business when I saw it. [emoji23][emoji848][emoji574]️ it is gorgeous! I'm sure the other colorways will be lovely but this one takes the cake.


Lol. Where are you located? I wonder if you can just pay for it and have a local store hold one for you so that you can pick it up when you're in Canada next. If you're in the US, it's totally worth it. The dollar is so strong.


----------



## Alexa67

Meowwu said:


> Totally agree. When I saw photos on the internet prior to the release I was so-so "wowed" but was determined to get it because of the limited edition nature. However, after seeing it in person I was blown away. The colour is vibrant and the details are just overwhelming. In keeping with Alice Shirley's designs, this will be a scarf worth packing for long trips (so you can play, can you spot ___). Lol
> I am actually framing this particular one though



This one is 100% worth to come in a frame. That's the best way to enjoy this excellent one in his full beauty. If you wear it you can see just parts of this. Yes I think it's a great idea!


----------



## blushes_pink

My two coin purse. Hermes bastia in rouge garance, side by side with TB heart coin purse in Burgundy.


----------



## Luxzenith

Monique1004 said:


> Here's my pair. Love them. I actually like them more than the black ones. I pair them with my bright Anya Hindmarch bag since I don't have any orange Hermès. Look really fun together.
> View attachment 3736610
> View attachment 3736612



Lovely pairing!! I have this same sandals in my car all the time for unexpectedly rainy days and beach visits! Gotta wear it more!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Monique1004 said:


> Here's my pair. Love them. I actually like them more than the black ones. I pair them with my bright Anya Hindmarch bag since I don't have any orange Hermès. Look really fun together.
> View attachment 3736610
> View attachment 3736612


I think with a tan like yours these are extra stunning. I am afraid with my current pale skin with no time to tan due to having a LO they may not suit me. But i love how they look on your complexion!


----------



## ksuromax

Noel in full size


----------



## Classy_Sam

Spinel said:


> The black is still available at the European websites! And knowing H on how they rotate the availability of things, I'm not sure when it will be up again. The pavot color only lasted a week or so.



The pavot color is on the European website right now, all sizes.


----------



## mygoodies

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love these! I actually dont see this colour as often wish there were more mod shots of them as i had the opportunity to buy in this colour but online through H website overseas and just wasnt sure how they would look so I hesitated [emoji31]
> 
> Congrats! And Special order bag too?
> 
> Super congrats! Cannot go wrong with a black H bag~



I've been wearing the Pavot Jelly sandals to the beach. Did a mini review with pics and video on them on my IG @nluvspretty  

And I do love them a lot for the beach. HTH


----------



## moonstone

Isidore necklace.  My only crocodile H piece.


----------



## Jkcvideo

I'm new to the Hermes forum on TPF, but I'm definitely not new to the H obsession.  
This is my new Evelyne PM in Poppy with Amazone Strap. The color combo on the strap sold me. Can't say no to an orange blue combo!


----------



## odette57

Jkcvideo said:


> I'm new to the Hermes forum on TPF, but I'm definitely not new to the H obsession.
> This is my new Evelyne PM in Poppy with Amazone Strap. The color combo on the strap sold me. Can't say no to an orange blue combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741287



Pretty evelyne but that cutie doggy takes the cake!


----------



## Jkcvideo

odette57 said:


> Pretty evelyne but that cutie doggy takes the cake!


Aww thanks. I think so too. I tried to get a photo of her sniffing it, but missed the moment.


----------



## Serva1

Bought a black alligator lisse Euclide MC2 cardcase  with perfect scales. So happy [emoji1]


----------



## hclubfan

Jkcvideo said:


> I'm new to the Hermes forum on TPF, but I'm definitely not new to the H obsession.
> This is my new Evelyne PM in Poppy with Amazone Strap. The color combo on the strap sold me. Can't say no to an orange blue combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741287


Gorgeous bag, and an even more beautiful dog!!


----------



## okiern1981

Not brand spanking new, quite old and battered (which makes my heart go pitter pat) Barenia sac a depeche.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Serva1 said:


> Bought a black alligator lisse Euclide MC2 cardcase  with perfect scales. So happy [emoji1]
> View attachment 3741399



[emoji7] Love this - and its on the way to my store, although now I wonder if it's matte or gloss finished...


----------



## Serva1

Susie Tunes said:


> [emoji7] Love this - and its on the way to my store, although now I wonder if it's matte or gloss finished...



Matte is actually even more beautiful imo. Love my mat marine cardcase I got as a present.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

okiern1981 said:


> Not brand spanking new, quite old and battered (which makes my heart go pitter pat) Barenia sac a depeche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741416


Totally wonderful!


----------



## Melbee

Pretty  new rose azalee rghw Kelly double tour.


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Absolutely love my new Mythes Et Metamorphoses scarf. Purchased as part of a gift set with Jardin Sur Le Nil perfume. I saw the scarf in the store window display and was hooked! 

The light pink CW (last photo) was also available with a different perfume. I loved both but the SA was great in helping me choose the blue, which better suited my complexion. Now off the ban island [emoji38]


----------



## Monique1004

Just picked up the swimsuit in Havana dance print. So pretty & very flattering fit. One of the pretties swimsuits that I own.


----------



## hclubfan

Monique1004 said:


> Just picked up the swimsuit in Havana dance print. So pretty & very flattering fit. One of the pretties swimsuits that I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741638
> View attachment 3741639


Gorgeous swimsuit!!!


----------



## Jkcvideo

Melbee said:


> Pretty  new rose azalee rghw Kelly double tour.


Gorgeous combination!


----------



## krawford

Monique1004 said:


> Just picked up the swimsuit in Havana dance print. So pretty & very flattering fit. One of the pretties swimsuits that I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741638
> View attachment 3741639


I adore that swimsuit


----------



## Carrierae

I'll post a proper reveal when I get home, but my shopping trip was a success. So happy that my SA was able to get my dream Birkin combo as my first H bag! Got a few other things (and my second Twilly is ordered) but will have to wait until I get home. I'm on cloud nine!


----------



## ice75

ksuromax said:


> Noel in full size


It's on my wishlist! Where did you get it?


----------



## ksuromax

ice75 said:


> It's on my wishlist! Where did you get it?


evil bay


----------



## ice75

ksuromax said:


> evil bay


I see. Enjoy this scarf with good health!


----------



## ksuromax

ice75 said:


> I see. Enjoy this scarf with good health!


thank you  
good luck in hunting for your Noel


----------



## Rhl2987

I did already post this in the action thread, but here is my newest purchase. A sweet rose jaipur jige!


----------



## Babibilee

Got these


----------



## PurseOnFleek

mygoodies said:


> I've been wearing the Pavot Jelly sandals to the beach. Did a mini review with pics and video on them on my IG @nluvspretty
> 
> And I do love them a lot for the beach. HTH


Thankyou! Just followed you on insta too. They suit you well


----------



## crisbac

Babibilee said:


> Got these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742334
> View attachment 3742335


Gorgeous, Babibilee!  Are the Rodeos MM or GM?


----------



## EmilyH

jaidi13 said:


> Reveal of my HG!
> View attachment 3735891



Hi, this is my dream bag. Which store did you get it from and how much (if you don't mind private messaging me for the info). Need to save up [emoji6]


----------



## SwiftyTK

cuselover said:


> Went to H to pick up a scarf on hold ... left the store with the scarf and this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732648
> View attachment 3732649


Totally in love with your B. What size and color? Sorry if I missed where you mentioned it already!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Jkcvideo said:


> I'm new to the Hermes forum on TPF, but I'm definitely not new to the H obsession.
> This is my new Evelyne PM in Poppy with Amazone Strap. The color combo on the strap sold me. Can't say no to an orange blue combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741287


Love the colour combo ! And cute fur baby [emoji173] 


Serva1 said:


> Bought a black alligator lisse Euclide MC2 cardcase  with perfect scales. So happy [emoji1]
> View attachment 3741399


Divine!


fishyxpisces13 said:


> Absolutely love my new Mythes Et Metamorphoses scarf. Purchased as part of a gift set with Jardin Sur Le Nil perfume. I saw the scarf in the store window display and was hooked!
> 
> The light pink CW (last photo) was also available with a different perfume. I loved both but the SA was great in helping me choose the blue, which better suited my complexion. Now off the ban island [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3741571
> View attachment 3741573
> View attachment 3741575
> 
> View attachment 3741597
> 
> View attachment 3741602


Beautiful colourway. I love how it was tied in the shopfront i need to learn that tie!


----------



## S'Mom

Melbee said:


> Pretty  new rose azalee rghw Kelly double tour.


Love it!  Been waiting for this in an XS but none are available at the moment.  Enjoy!  It looks great on you!


----------



## Melbee

Hubby just picked this up for me   K28 retourne clemence with ghw in blue atoll.


----------



## Jkcvideo

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Melbee

Jkcvideo said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you!   My store is 2 hours away. These are going to be the longest 2 hours of my life!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Melbee said:


> Hubby just picked this up for me   K28 retourne clemence with ghw in blue atoll.



Nice work hubby!! What a beauty!


----------



## Melbee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Nice work hubby!! What a beauty!


He certainly did a good job!  He's the best!!  Turned down an ostrich Kelly this week only to be offered a pink jige and this. Now it's off to ban island for the rest of the year!


----------



## kcavatu

Melbee said:


> Hubby just picked this up for me   K28 retourne clemence with ghw in blue atoll.


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Melbee said:


> Hubby just picked this up for me   K28 retourne clemence with ghw in blue atoll.



Congrats! Looks very pretty


----------



## scndlslv

Some bracelet action from my recent trip to Paris


----------



## Purseperson420

The BdG twillies are just so pretty!!


----------



## allure244

Loving the brides de gala twillies too. If u zoom in u can see the color codes on the tags. I regret not getting more. Hee hee. 
 [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji307][emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## onghohui

My first Hermes and I am so in love with her


----------



## Lalaka

I wanted Hermes Oran Sandals in Gold so bad and finally got them


----------



## suziez

Melbee said:


> Hubby just picked this up for me   K28 retourne clemence with ghw in blue atoll.


GORGEOUS........


----------



## kadyooo

Hi Ladies! Lets reveal my etain kelly in size 32 GHw that I only waited for one day! [emoji12] how lucky am I? I called my lovely SA on Friday, ask to put me on her waiting list in this color combination either a B or K and got a call from her the next day! really thankful to my amazing Sa. I have some doubts tho, would you girls choose a B or K in this color combination? [emoji848]


----------



## cafecreme15

onghohui said:


> My first Hermes and I am so in love with her
> View attachment 3743457



This is gorgeous! What color is it? I think GP will be my next H bag.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Picked up a Blue Agate [emoji170] Compact Bearn and pair of BdG Love Twilly CW 12 yesterday. I need CW 10 and 5 now!!


----------



## HeatherZE

kadyooo said:


> Hi Ladies! Lets reveal my etain kelly in size 32 GHw that I only waited for one day! [emoji12] how lucky am I? I called my lovely SA on Friday, ask to put me on her waiting list in this color combination either a B or K and got a call from her the next day! really thankful to my amazing Sa. I have some doubts tho, would you girls choose a B or K in this color combination? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743710


I vote keep it!  I have the same color combo in a B and I love it.


----------



## crisbac

kadyooo said:


> Hi Ladies! Lets reveal my etain kelly in size 32 GHw that I only waited for one day! [emoji12] how lucky am I? I called my lovely SA on Friday, ask to put me on her waiting list in this color combination either a B or K and got a call from her the next day! really thankful to my amazing Sa. I have some doubts tho, would you girls choose a B or K in this color combination? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743710


So chic!  I vote for Kelly!


----------



## lolanfrank

Placed an SO about a month ago but needed something to tide me over. Picotin in trench. Big one


----------



## Jkcvideo

So, in an attempt to satisfy a craving, I ordered a Calvi in blue zanzibar last night. What I really wanted was the Jypsiere, but decided I could not justify pulling the trigger on that when I literally just got my Evelyne two weeks ago. Thought an SLG will tide me over for now.  Can't wait for it arrive.


----------



## jkhuu623

Jkcvideo said:


> So, in an attempt to satisfy a craving, I ordered a Calvi in blue zanzibar last night. What I really wanted was the Jypsiere, but decided I could not justify pulling the trigger on that when I literally just got my Evelyne two weeks ago. Thought an SLG will tide me over for now.  Can't wait for it arrive.



I have an epsom blue Zanzibar calvi! It's gorgeous. 

The epsom blue Zanzibar is a little darker than my evercolor Constance.


----------



## Luvbolide

Monique1004 said:


> Just picked up the swimsuit in Havana dance print. So pretty & very flattering fit. One of the pretties swimsuits that I own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741638
> View attachment 3741639




Saw this on mannequin in my local boutique yesterday with the matching pareo.  It was fabulous!!  Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## needlv

kadyooo said:


> Hi Ladies! Lets reveal my etain kelly in size 32 GHw that I only waited for one day! [emoji12] how lucky am I? I called my lovely SA on Friday, ask to put me on her waiting list in this color combination either a B or K and got a call from her the next day! really thankful to my amazing Sa. I have some doubts tho, would you girls choose a B or K in this color combination? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743710


So beautiful!!  What a classic neutral shade.  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I got these in white and black patent leather. Im not sure why I got patent leather. Does anyone else have it? Is it easy to wear? Should I have gotten matte black instead?

I was also thinking about getting the heel versions. What is everyone's opinion on the ones with heels? Are they practical?


----------



## Lollipop15

So happy to get my B25 in Trench. [emoji178][emoji92]


----------



## ayc

Lollipop15 said:


> Soco happy to get my B25 in Trench. [emoji178][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744245


c

congrats!!


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to get my B25 in Trench. [emoji178][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744245



Congratulations, Lollipop! Wear it in good health! This is gorgeous and cute! Enjoy! [emoji7][emoji322][emoji253]


----------



## PursePassionLV

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to get my B25 in Trench. [emoji178][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744245



Congrats to you!! Please share some of your trench magic with me. I've been dying for a b30 in it. Can't wait for some mod shots.


----------



## Lollipop15

ayc said:


> c
> 
> congrats!!


Thank you! 



renet said:


> Congratulations, Lollipop! Wear it in good health! This is gorgeous and cute! Enjoy! [emoji7][emoji322][emoji253]


Thank you renet! This is one of the cutest bags I have hehe 



PursePassionLV said:


> Congrats to you!! Please share some of your trench magic with me. I've been dying for a b30 in it. Can't wait for some mod shots.


Thank you! I really hope you'll get your B30 in trench soon!


----------



## Alice's craze

Yukisara said:


> My latest acquisition!
> I was planning to get the neutral/dark Jige, but while I was on the trip to Spain, the SA there offered me a Jige Rose Jaipur Epsom. I turned it down at first because I was really into the idea of dark neutral colour, (tho I really liked the fact that it is epsom!) but then my DH told me that it'll actually be a very nice pop of colour when I dress (my closet is full of a very earthy/pastel tone). Plus the chameleon colour of Rose Jaipur is indescribable! some times it's pink, sometimes it's coral! What do you guys think of it
> View attachment 3729598
> 
> Also I was able to snatched the multi-coloured rodeo as well!
> Indeed a very happy women now
> 
> View attachment 3729599


absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

kadyooo said:


> Hi Ladies! Lets reveal my etain kelly in size 32 GHw that I only waited for one day! [emoji12] how lucky am I? I called my lovely SA on Friday, ask to put me on her waiting list in this color combination either a B or K and got a call from her the next day! really thankful to my amazing Sa. I have some doubts tho, would you girls choose a B or K in this color combination? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743710



I am dying for a great neutral! And this is so enabling! You should keep this kelly!


----------



## Luxzenith

Lollipop15 said:


> So happy to get my B25 in Trench. [emoji178][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744245



Oh wow!! I love this!! You can keep it for long and won't get sick of it! Major congrats!! Love the color with the hardware!


----------



## Luxzenith

It's a public holiday and a great sunny day for shopping! So I went to collect my final RA piece - picotin 18! 




Also my customized strap is ready.. love how it glams up my SO black cape cod watch! 




Tried on this jige on reservation for me.. serious doubts about the material and color though I love unique pieces... many VIPs waiting for me release this apparently.. [emoji23] but I gave up eventually.. I don't think it will keep well in my home country!  

And I gotten my new scarf and tWILLIEs! A happy day for me today! 

View attachment 3744401


View attachment 3744402

View attachment 3744403


My girlfren picked her kelly dog! Love this on her! 
View attachment 3744404


----------



## ksuromax

onghohui said:


> My first Hermes and I am so in love with her
> View attachment 3743457


this is so very beautiful!!!!  perfect summer bag!!


----------



## Lollipop15

Luxzenith said:


> Oh wow!! I love this!! You can keep it for long and won't get sick of it! Major congrats!! Love the color with the hardware!



Thank you! I really love trench with ghw hehe [emoji7][emoji92]


----------



## suziez

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3744398
> 
> 
> It's a public holiday and a great sunny day for shopping! So I went to collect my final RA piece - picotin 18!
> 
> View attachment 3744399
> 
> 
> Also my customized strap is ready.. love how it glams up my SO black cape cod watch!
> 
> View attachment 3744400
> 
> 
> Tried on this jige on reservation for me.. serious doubts about the material and color though I love unique pieces... many VIPs waiting for me release this apparently.. [emoji23] but I gave up eventually.. I don't think it will keep well in my home country!
> 
> And I gotten my new scarf and tWILLIEs! A happy day for me today!
> 
> View attachment 3744401
> 
> I think I love this Jige.  I couldn't see your other pictures and was hoping there was another pic of this beauty.
> View attachment 3744402
> 
> View attachment 3744403
> 
> 
> My girlfren picked her kelly dog! Love this on her!
> View attachment 3744404


----------



## danny123

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3744398
> 
> 
> It's a public holiday and a great sunny day for shopping! So I went to collect my final RA piece - picotin 18!
> 
> View attachment 3744399
> 
> 
> Also my customized strap is ready.. love how it glams up my SO black cape cod watch!
> 
> View attachment 3744400
> 
> 
> Tried on this jige on reservation for me.. serious doubts about the material and color though I love unique pieces... many VIPs waiting for me release this apparently.. [emoji23] but I gave up eventually.. I don't think it will keep well in my home country!
> 
> And I gotten my new scarf and tWILLIEs! A happy day for me today!
> 
> View attachment 3744401
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744402
> 
> View attachment 3744403
> 
> 
> My girlfren picked her kelly dog! Love this on her!
> View attachment 3744404


Congrats on your picotion. So cute and looks good witih your frame 
And wow that jige is so special and beautiful!! I can see why many are waiting for it 
Also absolutely in love with your so black cape cod.... i tried it but too small for my wrist... and your version looks even better than "original" with the black croc strap


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Melbee said:


> Hubby just picked this up for me [emoji813]  K28 retourne clemence with ghw in blue atoll. [emoji2]


Congrats! Bleu atoll is a lovely colour


----------



## PurseOnFleek

allure244 said:


> View attachment 3743223
> 
> Loving the brides de gala twillies too. If u zoom in u can see the color codes on the tags. I regret not getting more. Hee hee.
> [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji307][emoji169][emoji172][emoji170][emoji171]


Wow so lucky you have so many! I am waiting for these to be released in Aus then for sure i will snap up a few colourways


onghohui said:


> My first Hermes and I am so in love with her
> View attachment 3743457


Congrats! Great colour choice


Lalaka said:


> I wanted Hermes Oran Sandals in Gold so bad and finally got them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743500


Congrats such a versatile colour. I am waiting for summer to get my gold orans.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

kadyooo said:


> Hi Ladies! Lets reveal my etain kelly in size 32 GHw that I only waited for one day! [emoji12] how lucky am I? I called my lovely SA on Friday, ask to put me on her waiting list in this color combination either a B or K and got a call from her the next day! really thankful to my amazing Sa. I have some doubts tho, would you girls choose a B or K in this color combination? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743710


Love it!  GHW on etain and etoupe is divine i prefer it as a contrast to the grey undertones. Very lucky to only wait a day!


lolanfrank said:


> View attachment 3743912
> 
> Placed an SO about a month ago but needed something to tide me over. Picotin in trench. Big one


Great colour and bag choice in the meantime waiting on SO


Jkcvideo said:


> So, in an attempt to satisfy a craving, I ordered a Calvi in blue zanzibar last night. What I really wanted was the Jypsiere, but decided I could not justify pulling the trigger on that when I literally just got my Evelyne two weeks ago. Thought an SLG will tide me over for now. [emoji2] Can't wait for it arrive.


I am lusting for bleu zanzibar too but i am trying to contain myself and hope the Bleu Izmir Herbag preloved i bought will curb the Crave lol


----------



## Jkcvideo

PurseOnFleek said:


> I am lusting for bleu zanzibar too but i am trying to contain myself and hope the Bleu Izmir Herbag preloved i bought will curb the Crave lol



I  my Herbag Zip in Indigo, but just looked up what it would look like in Bleu Izmir and it's gorgeous! I really find a twilly dresses up the Herbag quite a bit.


----------



## clpost2012az

which Hermes mens cologne do you like the best?


----------



## doves75

clpost2012az said:


> which Hermes mens cologne do you like the best?



I love Terre d'Hermès fr men's selection but I also love those unisex one i.e. Eau De Rhubarbe Ecarlate, Le Jardin de Monsieur Li, Eau des Merveilles Bleue and Eau de Narcisse bleu. 

Happy Sniffing [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## renet

doves75 said:


> I love Terre d'Hermès fr men's selection but I also love those unisex one i.e. Eau De Rhubarbe Ecarlate, Le Jardin de Monsieur Li, Eau des Merveilles Bleue and Eau de Narcisse bleu.
> 
> Happy Sniffing [emoji16][emoji16]



My husband loves Terre d'Hermès too. Bought both parfum and edt.


----------



## Luxzenith

View attachment 3745321


Close up as attached for your reference


----------



## nicole0612

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3745321
> 
> 
> Close up as attached for your reference



So you decided to get it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I'm so thrilled to have found this!!! [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]

Route 24 cw04 marine/cobalt/magenta


----------



## xxminnxx

Here's my TPU Nude sandals in black which i got online from Hermes. Love it! ❤️


----------



## Jkcvideo

I've officially lost all self-control... 
I hit the purchase button on this this morning: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-tosca-negonda-leather-garden-party-mm-bag.html 

I think this warrants selling some things in my closet...


----------



## cafecreme15

xxminnxx said:


> Here's my TPU Nude sandals in black which i got online from Hermes. Love it! [emoji173]️


Were these on US H.com??


Jkcvideo said:


> I've officially lost all self-control...
> I hit the purchase button on this this morning: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-tosca-negonda-leather-garden-party-mm-bag.html
> 
> I think this warrants selling some things in my closet...



What a great purchase!! Beautiful color and beautiful bag


----------



## xxminnxx

cafecreme15 said:


> Were these on US H.com??



I got them from UK H.com. then i vpost them to Singapore.


----------



## danny123

clpost2012az said:


> which Hermes mens cologne do you like the best?


I second what the others said...
I'm a guy and have quite a few hermes fragrances, but "terre d'hermes" is my fav one!! if you like more natural and unisex "le jardin de monsieur li" is also very good.. also "epice marin"e is very good


----------



## Luxzenith

nicole0612 said:


> So you decided to get it!



No I didn't.. I posted from instagram cause suzie asked for more pictures [emoji23].. I gave it up .. really not speaking to me


----------



## Christofle

90cm Canada 150th scarf
Luckily scored one of the last ones in the country or so my SA said. 

I'm excited to open it but waiting on my birthday.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> I'm so thrilled to have found this!!! [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> Route 24 cw04 marine/cobalt/magenta
> 
> View attachment 3745511
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745512
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745513



So jelly! Love this one!


----------



## cafecreme15

Luxzenith said:


> No I didn't.. I posted from instagram cause suzie asked for more pictures [emoji23].. I gave it up .. really not speaking to me


I think you made the right choice, Lux! While it is a unique piece, it is way too pricey to take it home for that reason alone!


----------



## nicole0612

Luxzenith said:


> No I didn't.. I posted from instagram cause suzie asked for more pictures [emoji23].. I gave it up .. really not speaking to me



I thought so, that's why I was confused! I think you made the right decision, considering what I've seen of your style. The clutch is so cute for someone who has kind of a BoHo style though!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> So jelly! Love this one!



Looks like most of the boutiques went for the blue/green and or black versions. I guess they didn't count on the crossover appeal. Love that the background is white-white, not off-white like the cashmeres.


----------



## DH sucker

BBC said:


> I'm so thrilled to have found this!!! [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> Route 24 cw04 marine/cobalt/magenta
> 
> View attachment 3745511



Is it just me, or did anybody else think "Magneto!" when they first saw this scarf?


----------



## smallfry

Jkcvideo said:


> I've officially lost all self-control...
> I hit the purchase button on this this morning: I think this warrants selling some things in my closet...



Oh, you're going to love it, Tosca is such a fabulous color!


----------



## catsinthebag

DH sucker said:


> Is it just me, or did anybody else think "Magneto!" when they first saw this scarf?
> 
> View attachment 3745950



Can't say I thought it, but now that I see it, I can't unsee it!


----------



## Michele26

I was on the list at my local H store for the Picotin TGM in ivory; I stopped in there a few weeks ago & the SA just wanted to show me this. I fell in love.


----------



## DR2014

Jkcvideo said:


> I've officially lost all self-control...
> I hit the purchase button on this this morning: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-tosca-negonda-leather-garden-party-mm-bag.html
> 
> I think this warrants selling some things in my closet...


Is that color bois de rose?


----------



## CClovesbags

This little guy... too cute to say no [emoji4]


----------



## Amka

CClovesbags said:


> This little guy... too cute to say no [emoji4]
> View attachment 3746227
> 
> View attachment 3746228


It is sooo pretty!! On my monitor, it looks like it is red and dark navy (or is it black?)...
Do you mind to sharing the color code ?


----------



## CClovesbags

Amka said:


> It is sooo pretty!! On my monitor, it looks like it is red and dark navy (or is it black?)...
> Do you mind to sharing the color code ?



It is red and dark navy and here is a better picture as well as the code [emoji4]


----------



## Amka

CClovesbags said:


> It is red and dark navy and here is a better picture as well as the code [emoji4]
> View attachment 3746230
> 
> View attachment 3746231


Thank you very much!!


----------



## tabbi001

B35 blue zanzibar/malachite verso
C24 rouge casaque


----------



## Jkcvideo

DR2014 said:


> Is that color bois de rose?



It's actually Tosca.


----------



## Jkcvideo

CClovesbags said:


> It is red and dark navy and here is a better picture as well as the code [emoji4]
> View attachment 3746230
> 
> View attachment 3746231


It's gorgeous! I wonder if it's online. It would go wonderfully with my herbag zip in Indigo.


----------



## atelierforward

tabbi001 said:


> B35 blue zanzibar/malachite verso
> C24 rouge casaque


Love that blue z. Just stunning! Like looking at the ocean...


----------



## Baikinman

I got this too!!


----------



## Luxzenith

cafecreme15 said:


> I think you made the right choice, Lux! While it is a unique piece, it is way too pricey to take it home for that reason alone!





nicole0612 said:


> I thought so, that's why I was confused! I think you made the right decision, considering what I've seen of your style. The clutch is so cute for someone who has kind of a BoHo style though!



Thanks for your honest feedback! Yup, it's gotta make my heart skip.. otherwise.. It won't make  me happy. And the luxurious suede is totally not workable for me at this stage of my life [emoji23]


----------



## Monique1004

Jkcvideo said:


> I've officially lost all self-control...
> I hit the purchase button on this this morning: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-tosca-negonda-leather-garden-party-mm-bag.html
> 
> I think this warrants selling some things in my closet...



Hahaha~ it was on my watch list too. I hope you love it!


----------



## Jsusan




----------



## Jsusan

Just got it, met a very kindness sa


----------



## tannfran

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530



Fabulous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️!!!


----------



## Jsusan

tannfran said:


> Fabulous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️!!!


Thank u very much


----------



## Susie Tunes

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530



Ooh [emoji44] that colour [emoji7]


----------



## renet

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530



Simply gorgeous! Congratulations on this great piece! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ice75

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530


Beautiful bag! Good choice!


----------



## DR2014

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530


wow, it is unbelievable!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530



Congrats!! It is soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530



Stunning! I saw a Bordeaux Croc B the other day, this color in croc is incredible!


----------



## Jsusan

Susie Tunes said:


> Ooh [emoji44] that colour [emoji7]


Thank u very much


----------



## Jsusan

renet said:


> Simply gorgeous! Congratulations on this great piece! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank u very much


----------



## Jsusan

ice75 said:


> Beautiful bag! Good choice!


Thank u very much


----------



## Jsusan

DR2014 said:


> wow, it is unbelievable!!!  Congratulations!


Thank u very much


----------



## Jsusan

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats!! It is soooo gorgeous!!


Thank u very much


----------



## Jsusan

Mrs.Z said:


> Stunning! I saw a Bordeaux Croc B the other day, this color in croc is incredible!


Thank u very much


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530


Outrageously amazing!!!  Prettiest C ever!


----------



## Jsusan

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Outrageously amazing!!!  Prettiest C ever!


Thank u very much even me im still unbelieve that i got this


----------



## PurseOnFleek

tabbi001 said:


> B35 blue zanzibar/malachite verso
> C24 rouge casaque


Wow what buys! Congrats!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530


Beautiful and stunning. Very congratulations!


----------



## rk4265

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530


Love this! Congrats. Can I ask the price


----------



## Jsusan

PurseOnFleek said:


> Beautiful and stunning. Very congratulations!


Thank u very much


----------



## Jsusan

rk4265 said:


> Love this! Congrats. Can I ask the price


Thank u very much almost 46k


----------



## lovieluvslux

Kelly Dog Bracelet in Poppy.  Sadly I had to return it.  BS one size fits all is a LIE!


----------



## dinabobina

Need some advise..I just scored these two B30s croc recently. The first one I got was the Vert Fonce on the left, then later I was offered Blue colvert and I couldn't resist it as soon as I saw it, the color is stunning. Just absolutely in love with jewel tones  But when I put these side by side, are they maybe a little too similar? Should I return the Colvert?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

dinabobina said:


> Need some advise..I just scored these two B30s croc recently. The first one I got was the Vert Fonce on the left, then later I was offered Blue colvert and I couldn't resist it as soon as I saw it, the color is stunning. Just absolutely in love with jewel tones  But when I put these side by side, are they maybe a little too similar? Should I return the Colvert?



Gorgeous! Congratulations  I would go with the VF if you decide to keep only one; they're quite similar and honestly I think you would get more out of those money if you use them on something less similar to what you already got... Both are beautiful though! Green a little more elegant imo.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Another clic clac, in pink[emoji4] A small treat to match with my little black Kelly during summer...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I bought a Drag double wrap leather bracelet, a cashmere/silk shawl, and two twillies. Pics on my phone. I will post later.


----------



## Angelalaaa

dinabobina said:


> Need some advise..I just scored these two B30s croc recently. The first one I got was the Vert Fonce on the left, then later I was offered Blue colvert and I couldn't resist it as soon as I saw it, the color is stunning. Just absolutely in love with jewel tones  But when I put these side by side, are they maybe a little too similar? Should I return the Colvert?



Both are soooo pretty. If it were me I'd keep the vert fonce.


----------



## ittybitty

Kelly double tour bracelet in etoupe with rose gold hardware


----------



## odette57

dinabobina said:


> Need some advise..I just scored these two B30s croc recently. The first one I got was the Vert Fonce on the left, then later I was offered Blue colvert and I couldn't resist it as soon as I saw it, the color is stunning. Just absolutely in love with jewel tones  But when I put these side by side, are they maybe a little too similar? Should I return the Colvert?



Gorgeous bags you got here!  I agree with everyone, I would keep the Vert Fonce.  I feel like they're too similar.


----------



## kcavatu

dinabobina said:


> Need some advise..I just scored these two B30s croc recently. The first one I got was the Vert Fonce on the left, then later I was offered Blue colvert and I couldn't resist it as soon as I saw it, the color is stunning. Just absolutely in love with jewel tones  But when I put these side by side, are they maybe a little too similar? Should I return the Colvert?


Honestly, yes, you should return the colvert


----------



## Jsusan

dinabobina said:


> Need some advise..I just scored these two B30s croc recently. The first one I got was the Vert Fonce on the left, then later I was offered Blue colvert and I couldn't resist it as soon as I saw it, the color is stunning. Just absolutely in love with jewel tones  But when I put these side by side, are they maybe a little too similar? Should I return the Colvert?


Nooooo just keep all , big congrat


----------



## ayc

dinabobina said:


> Need some advise..I just scored these two B30s croc recently. The first one I got was the Vert Fonce on the left, then later I was offered Blue colvert and I couldn't resist it as soon as I saw it, the color is stunning. Just absolutely in love with jewel tones  But when I put these side by side, are they maybe a little too similar? Should I return the Colvert?


very similar...I would return one..as to which one you should return, it will be really up to you as to which one make your heart race.


----------



## Julide

dinabobina said:


> Need some advise..I just scored these two B30s croc recently. The first one I got was the Vert Fonce on the left, then later I was offered Blue colvert and I couldn't resist it as soon as I saw it, the color is stunning. Just absolutely in love with jewel tones  But when I put these side by side, are they maybe a little too similar? Should I return the Colvert?


Beautiful bags! I couldn't decide which to keep. You can give me one and you would have full visitation rights!!


----------



## MrsWYK

Popped in today to say hi to my dear SA, and left with these..... my first 24mm belt and my first GP30  Trench in Epsom. The bag is so cute and light to carry.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Mule OZ


----------



## suziez

dinabobina said:


> Need some advise..I just scored these two B30s croc recently. The first one I got was the Vert Fonce on the left, then later I was offered Blue colvert and I couldn't resist it as soon as I saw it, the color is stunning. Just absolutely in love with jewel tones  But when I put these side by side, are they maybe a little too similar? Should I return the Colvert?


I would keep both.  The vert fonce is dressier and the colvert is more casual.  I adore both..


----------



## Luxzenith

Jsusan said:


> Thank u very much almost 46k



Woah! Congrats! What colour is this? 46k euros?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Orangefanatic said:


> Mule OZ [emoji813]


Seen those on H Au! Was tempted but felt too similar to my Gucci princetowns. Need in a different neutral colour[emoji37]


----------



## Ladybaga

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3748596
> View attachment 3748597
> 
> Popped in today to say hi to my dear SA, and left with these..... my first 24mm belt and my first GP30  Trench in Epsom. The bag is so cute and light to carry.


This is one of the prettiest garden parties and twilly pairings I have ever seen! Congratulations on a real beauty!!!!!! (Makes me yearn for a GP now!)
Also love your belt!  I love how whenever we "pop" in to say "hello", we never leave empty handed! ENJOY your Hermes!!


----------



## Jsusan

Luxzenith said:


> Woah! Congrats! What colour is this? 46k euros?


No singapore dollar sorry forget to tell


----------



## Jsusan

Luxzenith said:


> Woah! Congrats! What colour is this? 46k euros?


This is c24 bordeoux


----------



## pearlsnjeans

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3748596
> View attachment 3748597
> 
> Popped in today to say hi to my dear SA, and left with these..... my first 24mm belt and my first GP30  Trench in Epsom. The bag is so cute and light to carry.



Hello!  Your belt and your Garden Party are so beautiful!  I love the colors~  

I'm thinking that my first Hermès bag would be a Garden Party or a Bolide 31... still can't decide if I want it in Etoupe or Etain...


----------



## Orangefanatic

PurseOnFleek said:


> Seen those on H Au! Was tempted but felt too similar to my Gucci princetowns. Need in a different neutral colour[emoji37]


Im so glad this one is back in stock!! 
Would love to add Gold or white if its available. in love with this mule


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Just collected these today! BdG Love Twillies in CW 10 and 5 [emoji177][emoji170][emoji177]


----------



## Cookiefiend

This made my heart go 'pitty-pat'… 

http://usa.hermes.com/man/men-scarv...html?color_hermes=SILEX/BLANC/COBALT&nuance=1

So, it will be on it's way in a few days!


----------



## MrsWYK

Ladybaga said:


> This is one of the prettiest garden parties and twilly pairings I have ever seen! Congratulations on a real beauty!!!!!! (Makes me yearn for a GP now!)
> Also love your belt!  I love how whenever we "pop" in to say "hello", we never leave empty handed! ENJOY your Hermes!!





pearlsnjeans said:


> Hello!  Your belt and your Garden Party are so beautiful!  I love the colors~
> 
> I'm thinking that my first Hermès bag would be a Garden Party or a Bolide 31... still can't decide if I want it in Etoupe or Etain...



Thank you. Yes, popping in can be very dangerous on our wallets! But I came away with a promise too.... Let's see whether that promise will come true!


----------



## ksuromax

Silk gavroche Minuit au Fbg


----------



## danny123

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530


this is amazing, congrats and thanks for sharing beautiful pic 
such a stunning bag


----------



## lulilu

Orangefanatic said:


> Mule OZ



I like that these don't appear to be as "long" on the top of the foot as the Gucci slides.  Is it an optical illusion?  Are they easy to wear?


----------



## Orangefanatic

lulilu said:


> I like that these don't appear to be as "long" on the top of the foot as the Gucci slides.  Is it an optical illusion?  Are they easy to wear?


Totally agreed! I considered gucci but It didn't look right or I couldn't pull right. 
The length is just right, so doesn't look "long" & Kelly buckle gives feminine touch. Its is very comfy and craftsmanship & leather is just amazing. Please try it on, I am on hunt for other colour as well.


----------



## LovEmAll

dinabobina said:


> Need some advise..I just scored these two B30s croc recently. The first one I got was the Vert Fonce on the left, then later I was offered Blue colvert and I couldn't resist it as soon as I saw it, the color is stunning. Just absolutely in love with jewel tones  But when I put these side by side, are they maybe a little too similar? Should I return the Colvert?



Both are stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Looks like I'm in the minority.  I'd keep the Colbert and let go of the vert fonce if you can.   Let us know what you decide!


----------



## lulilu

Orangefanatic said:


> Totally agreed! I considered gucci but It didn't look right or I couldn't pull right.
> The length is just right, so doesn't look "long" & Kelly buckle gives feminine touch. Its is very comfy and craftsmanship & leather is just amazing. Please try it on, I am on hunt for other colour as well.



thanks!


----------



## princessmaggie

Happy Saturday! After a near miss-one arrived a while ago but she had a little mark so had to go back in the box-finally thanks to my amazing SA this beauty just arrived for me and I just know we're going to be very happy together!! Got a few other beautiful pieces I'll post separately in fall 2017 scarves & ready to wear threads. Sometimes it's just a good shopping day!


----------



## renet

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3749824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! After a near miss-one arrived a while ago but she had a little mark so had to go back in the box-finally thanks to my amazing SA this beauty just arrived for me and I just know we're going to be very happy together!! Got a few other beautiful pieces I'll post separately in fall 2017 scarves & ready to wear threads. Sometimes it's just a good shopping day!



Beautiful bolide! Congratulations! [emoji7]


----------



## azukitea

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3749824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! After a near miss-one arrived a while ago but she had a little mark so had to go back in the box-finally thanks to my amazing SA this beauty just arrived for me and I just know we're going to be very happy together!! Got a few other beautiful pieces I'll post separately in fall 2017 scarves & ready to wear threads. Sometimes it's just a good shopping day!


nice colour and hw combo!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kadyooo said:


> Hi Ladies! Lets reveal my etain kelly in size 32 GHw that I only waited for one day! [emoji12] how lucky am I? I called my lovely SA on Friday, ask to put me on her waiting list in this color combination either a B or K and got a call from her the next day! really thankful to my amazing Sa. I have some doubts tho, would you girls choose a B or K in this color combination? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743710


Keep it!
I have this exact kelly and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Luxzenith

azukitea said:


> nice colour and hw combo!



Congrats!! Lovely Bordeaux in ghw!


----------



## Susie Tunes

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3749824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! After a near miss-one arrived a while ago but she had a little mark so had to go back in the box-finally thanks to my amazing SA this beauty just arrived for me and I just know we're going to be very happy together!! Got a few other beautiful pieces I'll post separately in fall 2017 scarves & ready to wear threads. Sometimes it's just a good shopping day!



Absolutely gorgeous - is it Bordeaux? [emoji7]


----------



## princessmaggie

Susie Tunes said:


> Absolutely gorgeous - is it Bordeaux? [emoji7]



It is! In clemence-she's like a true bottle of Bordeaux wine-no brown tint at all.


----------



## ChaneLisette

A little pop of pink.


----------



## Livia1

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3749824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday! After a near miss-one arrived a while ago but she had a little mark so had to go back in the box-finally thanks to my amazing SA this beauty just arrived for me and I just know we're going to be very happy together!! Got a few other beautiful pieces I'll post separately in fall 2017 scarves & ready to wear threads. Sometimes it's just a good shopping day!




What a beauty!
Many congrats.


----------



## moonstone

I had wanted one of these since I saw them on TPF.  Finally made in store to get one.  [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## renet

moonstone said:


> I had wanted one of these since I saw them on TPF.  Finally made in store to get one.  [emoji173]️[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750468



[emoji106] Is there other cw for this samurai? Thanks.


----------



## moonstone

renet said:


> [emoji106] Is there other cw for this samurai? Thanks.



Yes.   There are 5 or 6 other CWs available in store.


----------



## Slut4Lux

so blessed to be adding a 4th Hermes baby to my collection. This one is the B30 in Epsom, Gold Hardware, Bordeaux Color.
This colour is so incredibly versatile 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## atelierforward

Slut4Lux said:


> so blessed to be adding a 4th Hermes baby to my collection. This one is the B30 in Epsom, Gold Hardware, Bordeaux Color.
> This colour is so incredibly versatile
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3750769


Wow, that is gorgeous in bordeaux. Congrats on adding this beauty to your collection!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovieluvslux said:


> Kelly Dog Bracelet in Poppy.  Sadly I had to return it.  BS one size fits all is a LIE!



I'm sorry you had this problem, but H bracelets are not "one size fits all". They come in more than one size, usually S and L (or PM and GM), and also sometimes XS and/or a men's size depending on the style of bracelet.


----------



## LovEmAll

Slut4Lux said:


> so blessed to be adding a 4th Hermes baby to my collection. This one is the B30 in Epsom, Gold Hardware, Bordeaux Color.
> This colour is so incredibly versatile
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3750769



Stunning!  Congrats on your new B [emoji7]


----------



## Rhl2987

ksuromax said:


> Silk gavroche Minuit au Fbg


I love how you style this!


----------



## Rhl2987

Slut4Lux said:


> so blessed to be adding a 4th Hermes baby to my collection. This one is the B30 in Epsom, Gold Hardware, Bordeaux Color.
> This colour is so incredibly versatile
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3750769


Lovely. Congratulations!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Online purchase of Calvi Rose Azalee & In store the new BDG twillies in CW13 & Kelly Dog GHW Bleu Zanzibar. This colour is so divine i would love a B or K in this colour if i cannot get Gris Mouette


----------



## Luv n bags

Slut4Lux said:


> so blessed to be adding a 4th Hermes baby to my collection. This one is the B30 in Epsom, Gold Hardware, Bordeaux Color.
> This colour is so incredibly versatile
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3750769



This is gorgeous!


----------



## ANN-11

Slut4Lux said:


> so blessed to be adding a 4th Hermes baby to my collection. This one is the B30 in Epsom, Gold Hardware, Bordeaux Color.
> This colour is so incredibly versatile
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3750769


Beautiful Bordeaux Birkin


----------



## Melbee

I, too, got a new calvi but in lime. Fabulous color!  And I have a bad dog who knows he's not allowed on the H blanket.


----------



## ka3na20

Sharing my latest haul. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## renet

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3751558
> 
> 
> Sharing my latest haul. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Lovely! They are sold out in my home store. Hopefully, they will restock soon! [emoji7]


----------



## Amka

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3751558
> 
> Sharing my latest haul.


Sooooo pretty!  Sold out in my home store too 
Hopefully I will be able to get it if they restock.


----------



## Anchanel79

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3751558
> 
> 
> Sharing my latest haul. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


So jealous of this haul.


----------



## ksuromax

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3751558
> 
> 
> Sharing my latest haul. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


If H was issuing their own Fashion magazine, this photo would make the best cover!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Finally received the Battery park scarf. I wanted to order one later for a friend in overseas but it was sold out already. Also got the second brides de gala love Twilly.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3752250
View attachment 3752251


----------



## okiern1981

Ultraviolet B35...no pics as she's in a shameful state and needs a trip to the (H)ospital.


----------



## gnetief

Hi Hermès lovers, these are my latest purchase, a Lindy verso 26 and evelyne tpm, also two twillys, love them so much =)


----------



## pearlsnjeans

gnetief said:


> Hi Hermès lovers, these are my latest purchase, a Lindy verso 26 and evelyne tpm, also two twillys, love them so much =)


Congratulations on your beautiful purchases!  I love the color of your Evelyne and the Twilly together.  Twillies are my favorite product of Hermés. Thank you for sharing these beauties~


----------



## gnetief

pearlsnjeans said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful purchases!  I love the color of your Evelyne and the Twilly together.  Twillies are my favorite product of Hermés. Thank you for sharing these beauties~


Thank you for the compliment pearlsnjeans. I love twillys too, different colors can add different personalities to the bags


----------



## gnetief

PurseOnFleek said:


> Online purchase of Calvi Rose Azalee & In store the new BDG twillies in CW13 & Kelly Dog GHW Bleu Zanzibar. This colour is so divine i would love a B or K in this colour if i cannot get Gris Mouette
> View attachment 3751047
> View attachment 3751049


I love bleu Zanzibar, Hermès does the best blue tones


----------



## gnetief

Orangefanatic said:


> Mule OZ


Omg I love these!!! Congratulations on the purchase. Do they run true to size? I'm in between sizes and haven't got a chance to try them on.


----------



## HerLuv

gnetief said:


> Hi Hermès lovers, these are my latest purchase, a Lindy verso 26 and evelyne tpm, also two twillys, love them so much =)



Lovely hauls gnetief. What color is the lindy inside and out? Is this the newest verso? 
Love the twillys too. Hope I can locate one.


----------



## gnetief

HerLuv said:


> Lovely hauls gnetief. What color is the lindy inside and out? Is this the newest verso?
> Love the twillys too. Hope I can locate one.


Hi herluv, thank you for the compliment. The color is orange poppy on the outside and Bordeaux on the inside. I just got it from the store last week in Australia so as the Evelyne and twillys. The twilly with little blue hearts is a limited edition, they should have them right now in stores, there are a few other colors too so please do go check them out, they are very pretty =)


----------



## PurseOnFleek

gnetief said:


> Hi Hermès lovers, these are my latest purchase, a Lindy verso 26 and evelyne tpm, also two twillys, love them so much =)


Both are beautiful!


----------



## ka3na20

renet said:


> Lovely! They are sold out in my home store. Hopefully, they will restock soon! [emoji7]



I've been waiting for these twillies for so long already. So when they arrived at my home store I got them all.


----------



## ka3na20

ksuromax said:


> If H was issuing their own Fashion magazine, this photo would make the best cover!!!


 Thank you. I dont take pics good but these twillies dont need a pro to capture their beauty. They're so lovely. [emoji7]


----------



## HerLuv

gnetief said:


> Hi herluv, thank you for the compliment. The color is orange poppy on the outside and Bordeaux on the inside. I just got it from the store last week in Australia so as the Evelyne and twillys. The twilly with little blue hearts is a limited edition, they should have them right now in stores, there are a few other colors too so please do go check them out, they are very pretty =)



Thanks for the info gnetief. Looks like you got the newest verso. Congrats. 
I've asked my SAs for the twillys. Hope she can get one for me.


----------



## gnetief

PurseOnFleek said:


> Both are beautiful!


Thanks purseonfleek =) I recognize you from Instagram, love all your collections.


----------



## gnetief

HerLuv said:


> Thanks for the info gnetief. Looks like you got the newest verso. Congrats.
> I've asked my SAs for the twillys. Hope she can get one for me.


Thank you! Wish you the best of luck with the twillys =)


----------



## smallfry

gnetief said:


> Hi Hermès lovers, these are my latest purchase, a Lindy verso 26 and evelyne tpm, also two twillys, love them so much =)


Such gorgeousness!  The Brides de Gala twilly looks like it was made for your Evie!  Congratulations!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

gnetief said:


> Thanks purseonfleek =) I recognize you from Instagram, love all your collections.


Thankyou my lovely [emoji173]


----------



## gnetief

smallfry said:


> Such gorgeousness!  The Brides de Gala twilly looks like it was made for your Evie!  Congratulations!


Thank you. Now I'm regretting not buying the other colors =/


----------



## tabbi001

gnetief said:


> Hi Hermès lovers, these are my latest purchase, a Lindy verso 26 and evelyne tpm, also two twillys, love them so much =)


The lindy is so cute! May i please know the color? And can I see the interior color as well? I haven't seen this verso combination yet


----------



## DreamingPink

My Jelly sandals are finally here after a month of waiting, love them!


----------



## gnetief

tabbi001 said:


> The lindy is so cute! May i please know the color? And can I see the interior color as well? I haven't seen this verso combination yet


Hi tabbi001, thank you for the compliment. It's orange poppy with Bordeaux. I'll take a photo when I get a chance tonight after work =)


----------



## gnetief

MiniNavy said:


> My Jelly sandals are finally here after a month of waiting, love them!
> 
> View attachment 3753411


They look so nice on you. I'm planning to get a pair as well =)


----------



## DreamingPink

gnetief said:


> They look so nice on you. I'm planning to get a pair as well =)



Thank you my future shoe twin  
My SA told me there would be new colors coming too, can't wait !!


----------



## renet

MiniNavy said:


> Thank you my future shoe twin
> My SA told me there would be new colors coming too, can't wait !!



I have this pair in red and it is really comfortable. Asking my SA to look out for other colors for me as well! [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## renet

Went in to see my SA for a pair of twillies for my Lindy and walked out with...

Mocassin Women Paris in Chevre.  


Just arrived fresh in my home store and not even in their payment system. My SA has to do a force checkout. [emoji13]

And of course twillies to doll up my Lindy. Not sure if it is a good choice for Blue Zanzibar...


----------



## DreamingPink

renet said:


> I have this pair in red and it is really comfortable. Asking my SA to look out for other colors for me as well! [emoji4][emoji7]


I love the red on these sandals! Too bad I'm too shy for the bright colors, but I'm sure you're rocking them


----------



## PurseOnFleek

renet said:


> Went in to see my SA for a pair of twillies for my Lindy and walked out with...
> 
> Mocassin Women Paris in Chevre.
> View attachment 3753489
> 
> Just arrived fresh in my home store and not even in their payment system. My SA has to do a force checkout. [emoji13]
> 
> And of course twillies to doll up my Lindy. Not sure if it is a good choice for Blue Zanzibar...
> 
> View attachment 3753492


The twillys work. Just bring more colour to the bag is all.


----------



## cafecreme15

renet said:


> Went in to see my SA for a pair of twillies for my Lindy and walked out with...
> 
> Mocassin Women Paris in Chevre.
> View attachment 3753489
> 
> Just arrived fresh in my home store and not even in their payment system. My SA has to do a force checkout. [emoji13]
> 
> And of course twillies to doll up my Lindy. Not sure if it is a good choice for Blue Zanzibar...
> 
> View attachment 3753492



These are amazing!! May I ask what you paid for them?


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> Went in to see my SA for a pair of twillies for my Lindy and walked out with...
> 
> Mocassin Women Paris in Chevre.
> Just arrived fresh in my home store and not even in their payment system. My SA has to do a force checkout. [emoji13]
> 
> And of course twillies to doll up my Lindy. Not sure if it is a good choice for Blue Zanzibar...


Hi renet! Love your new shoes and new twillies! The twillies look very cute with your Lindy.


----------



## renet

Thank you, all and all the likes! 



Lollipop15 said:


> Hi renet! Love your new shoes and new twillies! The twillies look very cute with your Lindy.


Thank you! Yes, like what PurseOnFleek said, it added more colours to my bag! The pair of shoe is love at first sight! [emoji7]



cafecreme15 said:


> These are amazing!! May I ask what you paid for them?


Thank you! I paid SGD1,400 for this pair. [emoji6]



PurseOnFleek said:


> The twillys work. Just bring more colour to the bag is all.



Thank you! They make my bag more interesting! [emoji6]


----------



## cafecreme15

renet said:


> Thank you, all and all the likes!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, like what PurseOnFleek said, it added more colours to my bag! The pair of shoe is love at first sight! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Thank you! I paid SGD1,400 for this pair. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! They make my bag more interesting! [emoji6]



Thank you!! I hope my boutique gets these [emoji7]


----------



## renet

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you!! I hope my boutique gets these [emoji7]



Good luck! I'm sure they will hit your store soon! [emoji6]


----------



## candyapple15

renet said:


> Went in to see my SA for a pair of twillies for my Lindy and walked out with...
> 
> Mocassin Women Paris in Chevre.
> View attachment 3753489
> 
> Just arrived fresh in my home store and not even in their payment system. My SA has to do a force checkout. [emoji13]
> 
> And of course twillies to doll up my Lindy. Not sure if it is a good choice for Blue Zanzibar...
> 
> View attachment 3753492



Love the twillies with blue colour ends, they go well with BZ, good choice


----------



## renet

candyapple15 said:


> Love the twillies with blue colour ends, they go well with BZ, good choice



Thank you, candyapple! [emoji6][emoji5][emoji253]


----------



## gnetief

renet said:


> Went in to see my SA for a pair of twillies for my Lindy and walked out with...
> 
> Mocassin Women Paris in Chevre.
> View attachment 3753489
> 
> Just arrived fresh in my home store and not even in their payment system. My SA has to do a force checkout. [emoji13]
> 
> And of course twillies to doll up my Lindy. Not sure if it is a good choice for Blue Zanzibar...
> 
> View attachment 3753492


Beautiful color, I think the twillys work really well with your blue Zanzibar, I personally love a little bit of contrast. =)


----------



## renet

gnetief said:


> Beautiful color, I think the twillys work really well with your blue Zanzibar, I personally love a little bit of contrast. =)



Thank you, gentief! Few TPFers had offered me few opinions of twillys that would suit Blue Zanzibar.  Thanks to them and my SA, I managed to find these. [emoji5]


----------



## gnetief

tabbi001 said:


> The lindy is so cute! May i please know the color? And can I see the interior color as well? I haven't seen this verso combination yet


Hi tabbi001, please see attached photos. The Bordeaux looks a tad darker than in real life, hope you still get an idea of the colors though =)


----------



## gnetief

renet said:


> Thank you, gentief! Few TPFers had offered me few opinions of twillys that would suit Blue Zanzibar.  Thanks to them and my SA, I managed to find these. [emoji5]


Great choice. Have you seen the limited edition ones? I bought one for my blue Zanzibar evelyne and I think they work really good together too =)


----------



## renet

gnetief said:


> Great choice. Have you seen the limited edition ones? I bought one for my blue Zanzibar evelyne and I think they work really good together too =)



Unfortunately, the LE [emoji173]️ Twillys are OOS in my home store. My SA will reserve for me when they restock. Hope it will come in soon! [emoji7][emoji5][emoji13]


----------



## renet

gnetief said:


> Hi tabbi001, please see attached photos. The Bordeaux looks a tad darker than in real life, hope you still get an idea of the colors though =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753810



gnetief, love your Lindy verso! Poppy orange (if I'm not wrong)/Bordeaux is [emoji106]! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gnetief

renet said:


> gnetief, love your Lindy verso! Poppy orange (if I'm not wrong)/Bordeaux is [emoji106]! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Yes, orange poppy and Bordeaux, I was so lucky to be able to get one, it's the perfect combination for me =)


----------



## renet

gnetief said:


> Yes, orange poppy and Bordeaux, I was so lucky to be able to get one, it's the perfect combination for me =)



Congrats! Your bag is beautiful! [emoji6][emoji253]


----------



## tabbi001

gnetief said:


> Hi tabbi001, please see attached photos. The Bordeaux looks a tad darker than in real life, hope you still get an idea of the colors though =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753810


It' sooo beautiful


----------



## TankerToad

Slut4Lux said:


> so blessed to be adding a 4th Hermes baby to my collection. This one is the B30 in Epsom, Gold Hardware, Bordeaux Color.
> This colour is so incredibly versatile
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3750769



Love this 
Saw one on NYC on a lovely woman 
It's a dream combo 
Congrats !!


----------



## Susie Tunes

gnetief said:


> Hi tabbi001, please see attached photos. The Bordeaux looks a tad darker than in real life, hope you still get an idea of the colors though =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753810



The Bordeaux works perfectly as an interior colour [emoji7]


----------



## sakuraboo

my latest RA


----------



## odette57

renet said:


> Went in to see my SA for a pair of twillies for my Lindy and walked out with...
> 
> Mocassin Women Paris in Chevre.
> View attachment 3753489
> 
> Just arrived fresh in my home store and not even in their payment system. My SA has to do a force checkout. [emoji13]
> 
> And of course twillies to doll up my Lindy. Not sure if it is a good choice for Blue Zanzibar...
> 
> View attachment 3753492


I like the twillies that you picked. Provides some nice contrast.


----------



## odette57

sakuraboo said:


> my latest RA


Very dainty! So pretty.


----------



## renet

odette57 said:


> I like the twillies that you picked. Provides some nice contrast.



Thank you, odette57! [emoji6]


----------



## renet

sakuraboo said:


> my latest RA



Lovely! Congrats on this sweet cutie! [emoji253][emoji7]


----------



## s2861301

My bday gift from DH.  
Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather. 
Doing happy dance now.


----------



## suziez

s2861301 said:


> My bday gift from DH.
> Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather.
> Doing happy dance now.
> View attachment 3754819
> View attachment 3754820


beyond beautiful


----------



## Luxzenith

s2861301 said:


> My bday gift from DH.
> Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather.
> Doing happy dance now.
> View attachment 3754819
> View attachment 3754820



Impeccable taste. Priceless!!


----------



## sakuraboo

odette57 said:


> Very dainty! So pretty.


thank you! @odette57 
didn't think it would be THIS cute until I saw it in person


----------



## s2861301

suziez said:


> beyond beautiful



Thank you, suziez!!


----------



## sakuraboo

renet said:


> Lovely! Congrats on this sweet cutie! [emoji253][emoji7]


@renet thank you!


----------



## s2861301

Luxzenith said:


> Impeccable taste. Priceless!!



Thank you, Luxzenith. It's worth a couple years waiting.


----------



## balanceinheels

s2861301 said:


> My bday gift from DH.
> Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather.
> Doing happy dance now.
> View attachment 3754819
> View attachment 3754820



Oh my gosh!!! Congratulations.  It's beautiful. Happy Birthday.


----------



## cafecreme15

s2861301 said:


> My bday gift from DH.
> Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather.
> Doing happy dance now.
> View attachment 3754819
> View attachment 3754820


This is one of the nicest bicolor SO combinations I've ever seen! What an amazing husband you have, and happy birthday!


----------



## renet

s2861301 said:


> My bday gift from DH.
> Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather.
> Doing happy dance now.
> View attachment 3754819
> View attachment 3754820



Amazing! This is such a beautiful gift! Happy Birthday! [emoji322] [emoji2]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

s2861301 said:


> My bday gift from DH.
> Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather.
> Doing happy dance now.
> View attachment 3754819
> View attachment 3754820


Wow gorgeous! Very congrats!


----------



## krawford

Thrilled with this bag.


----------



## gnetief

Susie Tunes said:


> The Bordeaux works perfectly as an interior colour [emoji7]


Thanks susietunes, I agree, I think a darker shade on the inside really works for me =(


----------



## gnetief

s2861301 said:


> My bday gift from DH.
> Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather.
> Doing happy dance now.
> View attachment 3754819
> View attachment 3754820


Unique and versatile, congratulations =)


----------



## gnetief

sakuraboo said:


> my latest RA


Beautiful color, congratulations =)


----------



## gnetief

krawford said:


> View attachment 3755332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrilled with this bag.


Classy, congratulations! =)


----------



## gnetief

tabbi001 said:


> It' sooo beautiful


Thank you tabni001.


----------



## kadyooo

krawford said:


> View attachment 3755332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrilled with this bag.


This is in my forever wish list, soo jealous ~~~^^


----------



## s2861301

balanceinheels said:


> Oh my gosh!!! Congratulations.  It's beautiful. Happy Birthday.





cafecreme15 said:


> This is one of the nicest bicolor SO combinations I've ever seen! What an amazing husband you have, and happy birthday!





renet said:


> Amazing! This is such a beautiful gift! Happy Birthday! [emoji322] [emoji2]





PurseOnFleek said:


> Wow gorgeous! Very congrats!



Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

s2861301 said:


> My bday gift from DH.
> Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather.
> Doing happy dance now.
> View attachment 3754819
> View attachment 3754820



So so gorgeous! This combination is soooo beautiful!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

krawford said:


> View attachment 3755332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrilled with this bag.



Oh... I would love to have this!! Major score! Congrats!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

krawford said:


> View attachment 3755332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrilled with this bag.


Oh wow... love love love. and a tiny bit of jealousy, but don't mind me


----------



## Annabel's

My first Birkin 35 in Rouge Grenat , got with the help of my dear boyfriend.


----------



## AnneWYC

CClovesbags said:


> It is red and dark navy and here is a better picture as well as the code [emoji4]
> View attachment 3746230
> 
> View attachment 3746231



Thank you so much for sharing the colour code.
That baby is so beautiful...Love it so much...*^_^*


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Annabel's said:


> My first Birkin 35 in Rouge Grenat , got with the help of my dear boyfriend.
> 
> View attachment 3755828
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755829
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755830



Such a beautiful bag and color!  Congratulations~


----------



## estallal

Annabel's said:


> My first Birkin 35 in Rouge Grenat , got with the help of my dear boyfriend.
> 
> View attachment 3755828
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755829
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755830



Lovely RG. What's the leather? It almost appears pink.


----------



## atelierforward

Annabel's said:


> My first Birkin 35 in Rouge Grenat , got with the help of my dear boyfriend.
> 
> View attachment 3755828
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755829
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755830


Beautiful! RG seems to be a very versatile color for year-round use. Congratulations on your first B!!


----------



## grapegravity

Zebra Pegasus cw13


----------



## nhoness

Latest addition to the family.  Store fresh BBK28 with GHW. Over the moon with this one!


----------



## luckylove

nhoness said:


> Latest addition to the family.  Store fresh BBK28 with GHW. Over the moon with this one!



What a gorgeous, classic beauty! Enjoy her in the best of health!


----------



## m_ichele

These were all on my wishlist so I was happy to find them while vacationing. Now they're more special because I'll always associate them with all my wonderful memories of my family in paradise [emoji173]️[emoji267]


----------



## renet

m_ichele said:


> View attachment 3756733
> View attachment 3756734
> View attachment 3756735
> 
> These were all on my wishlist so I was happy to find them while vacationing. Now they're more special because I'll always associate them with all my wonderful memories of my family in paradise [emoji173]️[emoji267]



Love the hearts necklace! Enjoy your vacation! [emoji253]


----------



## m_ichele

renet said:


> Love the hearts necklace! Enjoy your vacation! [emoji253]



Thank you renet! [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## LovEmAll

nhoness said:


> Latest addition to the family.  Store fresh BBK28 with GHW. Over the moon with this one!



Absolute perfection [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## obsessedwhermes

nhoness said:


> Latest addition to the family.  Store fresh BBK28 with GHW. Over the moon with this one!



Such a coveted piece!! Congrats!! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Annabel's

estallal said:


> Lovely RG. What's the leather? It almost appears pink.



This is in Togo leather  the color appears differently under different lighting; in real life it's a muted red (in between a red and burgundy color)


----------



## AnneWYC

ittybitty said:


> Kelly double tour bracelet in etoupe with rose gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748245



Wow, that's so beautiful and fit on your wrist...*^_^*
I'm currently doing some "research" on Hermes Clic-clac, Kelly & Rivale double tour, & CDC...
Btw, I've a 5" wrist...


----------



## AnneWYC

Slut4Lux said:


> so blessed to be adding a 4th Hermes baby to my collection. This one is the B30 in Epsom, Gold Hardware, Bordeaux Color.
> This colour is so incredibly versatile
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3750769



So happy for you & it looked so gorgeous...*^_^*
One day,
I'll get it one day....


----------



## AnneWYC

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3751558
> 
> 
> Sharing my latest haul. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Love it...love it...love it so much...*^_^*
U even bought two for every design.
Love the way how you style this...


----------



## AnneWYC

Jsusan said:


> View attachment 3747530



Hi, Jsusan...

I've saw your post, saying that it costs 46k SGD...
Can I have your Singapore SA's contact number? Or which SA you always look for...?
Thank you so much...*^_^*


----------



## dgie

Love love love my SA! Noir Kelly 28 phw in Togo!  I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Annabel's said:


> My first Birkin 35 in Rouge Grenat , got with the help of my dear boyfriend.
> 
> View attachment 3755828
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755829
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755830


It's absolutely gorgeous! So glad you decided to keep it


----------



## Tonimichelle

nhoness said:


> Latest addition to the family.  Store fresh BBK28 with GHW. Over the moon with this one!


Wow! What an amazing find, she's so beautiful, congratulations


----------



## bagshopr

This just arrived today! My new-to-me Plume 32 in Chocolat Epsom. It is light as a feather and simply beautiful.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

s2861301 said:


> My bday gift from DH.
> Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather.
> Doing happy dance now.
> View attachment 3754819
> View attachment 3754820


Wow! Absolutely love how this turned out!!! Congrats!


----------



## Keren16

bagshopr said:


> This just arrived today! My new-to-me Plume 32 in Chocolat Epsom. It is light as a feather and simply beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757566



I love your Plume & Plumes as a bag
They are beautiful, classic, sophisticated & underrated 
Wear it in good health & happiness [emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

I got 2nd pair of jellies & 2nd set of brides de gala love twillies


----------



## kadyooo

Who's ready for my reveal today[emoji1316][emoji13]


View attachment 3758035


View attachment 3758036
View attachment 3758037


----------



## kadyooo

Monique1004 said:


> I got 2nd pair of jellies & 2nd set of brides de gala love twillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757638
> View attachment 3757639



I bought the jelly sandal in black today too![emoji1316] did you get the red one as well? I wasn't sure about the red color, how do you like it?


----------



## Ang-Lin

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 3758026
> 
> 
> Who's ready for my reveal today[emoji1316][emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3758035
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758036
> View attachment 3758037



Me!!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 3758026
> 
> 
> Who's ready for my reveal today[emoji1316][emoji13]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758035
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758036
> View attachment 3758037



Congrats!! Great shopping haul!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Cashmere shawl; SAVANA DANCE in color way 07 gris chine/rose/vert amande. Figured I didn't have one to match my new coat, and savana dance is one of my favorite designs!


----------



## Monique1004

kadyooo said:


> I bought the jelly sandal in black today too![emoji1316] did you get the red one as well? I wasn't sure about the red color, how do you like it?



I actually like the red one more. It matches better with colorful swimsuits. There are more of new colors coming in later. You can probably pick up a pair in different colors.


----------



## Susie Tunes

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3758181
> View attachment 3758182
> View attachment 3758183
> 
> 
> Cashmere shawl; SAVANA DANCE in color way 07 gris chine/rose/vert amande. Figured I didn't have one to match my new coat, and savana dance is one of my favorite designs!



Lovely ensemble - very Christine Lagarde [emoji108]


----------



## Rhl2987

nhoness said:


> Latest addition to the family.  Store fresh BBK28 with GHW. Over the moon with this one!


Congratulations on this special beauty!! What an incredible bag!


----------



## cafecreme15

kadyooo said:


> I bought the jelly sandal in black today too![emoji1316] did you get the red one as well? I wasn't sure about the red color, how do you like it?


I also almost bought the black jellies today too! But I would have rathered another color since the black looked too severe on me, especially for the beach/pool where most of what I wear is light colored. I wish these came in a nude!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Susie Tunes said:


> Lovely ensemble - very Christine Lagarde [emoji108]



Thank you!


----------



## leuleu

kadyooo said:


> I bought the jelly sandal in black today too![emoji1316] did you get the red one as well? I wasn't sure about the red color, how do you like it?


I bought the red ones (a lot of compliments). You should too.


----------



## DreamingPink

cafecreme15 said:


> I also almost bought the black jellies today too! But I would have rathered another color since the black looked too severe on me, especially for the beach/pool where most of what I wear is light colored. I wish these came in a nude!



Did your SA tell you what color is coming ? My SA said maybe purple. I wear my black jellies almost every day so I think I need another color [emoji23]


----------



## luxi_max

Do I need more shoes? Probably not


----------



## bellebellebelle19

luxi_max said:


> Do I need more shoes? Probably not
> View attachment 3758822
> 
> View attachment 3758823


Personally, I am always in need of more shoes The second pair are to die for!


----------



## cafecreme15

MiniNavy said:


> Did your SA tell you what color is coming ? My SA said maybe purple. I wear my black jellies almost every day so I think I need another color [emoji23]



She told me that she didn't anticipate any more colors coming this season, but more for next summer. Most of the shoes that were out were already for Fall.


----------



## kadyooo

Monique1004 said:


> I actually like the red one more. It matches better with colorful swimsuits. There are more of new colors coming in later. You can probably pick up a pair in different colors.





cafecreme15 said:


> I also almost bought the black jellies today too! But I would have rathered another color since the black looked too severe on me, especially for the beach/pool where most of what I wear is light colored. I wish these came in a nude!





leuleu said:


> I bought the red ones (a lot of compliments). You should too.



Nice to know that more color will coming in later, red is a beautiful color, but I find not easy to match my clothing. I think I saw a picture of these sandal in white or nude color on instagram, not sure if it were genuine, but it would be definitely a hunt for me if any neutral color came out. [emoji12]


----------



## DreamingPink

cafecreme15 said:


> She told me that she didn't anticipate any more colors coming this season, but more for next summer. Most of the shoes that were out were already for Fall.



You're right I think my SA meant next season too, maybe they will arrive at the end of the year for Spring 2018


----------



## Babibilee

Etoupe Lindy & Rodeo


----------



## LuckyBitch

ThingumyPoppy said:


> View attachment 3758181
> View attachment 3758182
> View attachment 3758183
> 
> 
> Cashmere shawl; SAVANA DANCE in color way 07 gris chine/rose/vert amande. Figured I didn't have one to match my new coat, and savana dance is one of my favorite designs!



Absolutely love your shawl. It looks fantastic with your coat.
In your photos the shawl background looks a delicate grey (gris chine), however on the German Hermes homepage the shawl background is more of a light cream colour, almost the same as the paper yours was wrapped in. Is the background grey or cream? Thanks for any info. Just checked the USA Hermes site, same picture, brackground light cream.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

LuckyBitch said:


> Absolutely love your shawl. It looks fantastic with your coat.
> In your photos the shawl background looks a delicate grey (gris chine), however on the German Hermes homepage the shawl background is more of a light cream colour, almost the same as the paper yours was wrapped in. Is the background grey or cream? Thanks for any info. Just checked the USA Hermes site, same picture, brackground light cream.



Thank you  The pictures on Hermes website is not accurate to the color IRL - it's very strange as they're usually good at capture colors in shawls and scarves. This color way is a true light grey. The lightning in my pics is very natural; daylight but not sunshine, so I think the color are quite accurate to color IRL.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Babibilee said:


> View attachment 3759084
> View attachment 3759085
> 
> 
> Etoupe Lindy & Rodeo



Lovely color combination! My Lindy is one of my favorite H bags - so easy to use and keep in tip top shape


----------



## Christineee86

I really needed this agenda for work, didn't I...?  So happy about the summer color!


----------



## Monique1004

MiniNavy said:


> Did your SA tell you what color is coming ? My SA said maybe purple. I wear my black jellies almost every day so I think I need another color [emoji23]



She read me the color lists from the computer & we couldn't really figure out what they meant.  She will let me know if she get any new ones.


----------



## mlsv

Finally getting to add to this chat! Meet my new-to-me Clemence Rouge H Halzan. I took a gamble on this one as I had never seen Rouge H in person but it was love at first glance! I love love love this color (and the Halzan is pretty amazing too)


----------



## mlsv

luxi_max said:


> Do I need more shoes? Probably not
> View attachment 3758822
> 
> View attachment 3758823



Oh my goodness, those are beautiful! love them both! Might need to make a trip to H to pick up a pair or two


----------



## Livia1

mlsv said:


> Finally getting to add to this chat! Meet my new-to-me Clemence Rouge H Halzan. I took a gamble on this one as I had never seen Rouge H in person but it was love at first glance! I love love love this color (and the Halzan is pretty amazing too)



Gorgeous bag and colour!
Many congrats.


----------



## mlsv

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous bag and colour!
> Many congrats.


Thank you!!


----------



## Christineee86

mlsv said:


> Finally getting to add to this chat! Meet my new-to-me Clemence Rouge H Halzan. I took a gamble on this one as I had never seen Rouge H in person but it was love at first glance! I love love love this color (and the Halzan is pretty amazing too)



Such a beautiful color!! Something really special!!


----------



## mlsv

Christineee86 said:


> Such a beautiful color!! Something really special!!


thank you!!!


----------



## DreamingPink

Monique1004 said:


> She read me the color lists from the computer & we couldn't really figure out what they meant.  She will let me know if she get any new ones.



LOL same with my SA, that's why she could only guess purple... Sometimes she even gives me wrong color names.. I need to correct her with my knowledge from tpf


----------



## pearlsnjeans

mlsv said:


> Finally getting to add to this chat! Meet my new-to-me Clemence Rouge H Halzan. I took a gamble on this one as I had never seen Rouge H in person but it was love at first glance! I love love love this color (and the Halzan is pretty amazing too)



Congrats on getting the beautiful Halzan!  It is so versatile and the color is beautiful~


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I picked these Twillies up over the weekend (On a Summer Day and Ballade en Berlin): 




Thanks for letting me share~


----------



## Susie Tunes

mlsv said:


> Finally getting to add to this chat! Meet my new-to-me Clemence Rouge H Halzan. I took a gamble on this one as I had never seen Rouge H in person but it was love at first glance! I love love love this color (and the Halzan is pretty amazing too)



Rouge H [emoji847] Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## peachieD

My new Evelyne TPM in Rose Sakura Clemence. I decided to get this color as I love wearing white all the time and I have hidden favoritism on light pink color. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dooneybaby

s2861301 said:


> My bday gift from DH.
> Craie X Etain SO Birkin35 in TC leather.
> Doing happy dance now.
> View attachment 3754819
> View attachment 3754820


Now THIS is a gorgeous Birkin!


----------



## Emerson

A very small reveal but I'm excited to share! 
I went to Paris for a meeting and saw this Chaine d'Ancre Enchainee cuff on one of the conference delegates and I was in love!!   So my search began! Went to the George V store and was lucky that they had my size. Looked at the farandole necklace at the same time which was also beautiful, but decided that this small, simple cuff would be good for everyday at work etc. 
Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Emerson said:


> A very small reveal but I'm excited to share!
> I went to Paris for a meeting and saw this Chaine d'Ancre Enchainee cuff on one of the conference delegates and I was in love!!   So my search began! Went to the George V store and was lucky that they had my size. Looked at the farandole necklace at the same time which was also beautiful, but decided that this small, simple cuff would be good for everyday at work etc.
> Thank you for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3759979



Twins with you on this, and I wear mine all the time! It's perfect on its own or stacked. Enjoy!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Picked up this Space Shopping scarf today, just couldn't resist the super cute superhero horse!


----------



## luxi_max

mlsv said:


> Oh my goodness, those are beautiful! love them both! Might need to make a trip to H to pick up a pair or two


They are super comfortable too.  Am I an enabler? oppss


----------



## LuckyBitch

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you  The pictures on Hermes website is not accurate to the color IRL - it's very strange as they're usually good at capture colors in shawls and scarves. This color way is a true light grey. The lightning in my pics is very natural; daylight but not sunshine, so I think the color are quite accurate to color IRL.


Thanks SO much for the information. I'll be visiting the H Store in Hamburg in two weeks time (birthday weekend present from my DH) and will definitely be checking out the beautiful shawl. Possibly also the Farandole necklace in the 80cm size. Am really excitied about it. Thanks again


----------



## DR2014

Emerson said:


> A very small reveal but I'm excited to share!
> I went to Paris for a meeting and saw this Chaine d'Ancre Enchainee cuff on one of the conference delegates and I was in love!!   So my search began! Went to the George V store and was lucky that they had my size. Looked at the farandole necklace at the same time which was also beautiful, but decided that this small, simple cuff would be good for everyday at work etc.
> Thank you for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3759979


love it!


----------



## dgie

dgie said:


> Love love love my SA! Noir Kelly 28 phw in Togo!  I'll post pics soon.



Here it is! I'm obsessed with this leather- no veining and the perfect amount of slouch!  I was holding out for a k28 in bleu nuit or bleu indigo but once I saw this classic, I had to have it. I do want to get a plain black strap for it, but my SA said we can't order the plain ones anymore- just the straps with new designs.


----------



## Rhl2987

dgie said:


> Here it is! I'm obsessed with this leather- no veining and the perfect amount of slouch!  I was holding out for a k28 in bleu nuit or bleu indigo but once I saw this classic, I had to have it. I do want to get a plain black strap for it, but my SA said we can't order the plain ones anymore- just the straps with new designs.


Such a lovely classic. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Emerson

Aww I'm so excited to be twins with you on the cuff!! I see the farandole bracelet with the toggle more often, the cuff not so much. Would love to see how you wear/stack yours if you have the time to post a photo! 


catsinthebag said:


> Twins with you on this, and I wear mine all the time! It's perfect on its own or stacked. Enjoy!


----------



## Emerson

Thank you 


DR2014 said:


> love it!


----------



## gnetief

pinkiestarlet said:


> Picked up this Space Shopping scarf today, just couldn't resist the super cute superhero horse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760107


This is beautiful, so unique


----------



## gnetief

dgie said:


> Here it is! I'm obsessed with this leather- no veining and the perfect amount of slouch!  I was holding out for a k28 in bleu nuit or bleu indigo but once I saw this classic, I had to have it. I do want to get a plain black strap for it, but my SA said we can't order the plain ones anymore- just the straps with new designs.


Can't go wrong with the classics. Gorgeous!!! Congratulations =)


----------



## gnetief

Went to the H store to pick up a scarf ring, came out with a scarf and a clic h in color rose nacarat. I initially bought the scarf in pink as well, it's so gorgeous but returned it as hubby took out another one from my closet in similar tone  
PS. I never checked closely but the scar ring is made in Italy? or just this one


----------



## ksuromax

Enamel bangle to be paired with my beloved scarf


----------



## gnetief

ksuromax said:


> Enamel bangle to be paired with my beloved scarf


Perfect match =)


----------



## acrowcounted

gnetief said:


> Went to the H store to pick up a scarf ring, came out with a scarf and a clic h in color rose nacarat. I initially bought the scarf in pink as well, it's so gorgeous but returned it as hubby took out another one from my closet in similar tone
> PS. I never checked closely but the scar ring is made in Italy? or just this one
> View attachment 3760786
> View attachment 3760787
> View attachment 3760788
> View attachment 3760789


I'm not a scarf person but this one is BEAUTIFUL! Congrats on the great find.


----------



## allanrvj

Ooh I like this scarf!






It's the same theme for a bag for FW17 (upper right):


----------



## catsinthebag

Emerson said:


> Aww I'm so excited to be twins with you on the cuff!! I see the farandole bracelet with the toggle more often, the cuff not so much. Would love to see how you wear/stack yours if you have the time to post a photo!



Hi! Not sure if I still have the photos, but I posted a few in the layering and stacking thread. I usually pair it with a Clic H or Rivale double tour. I tried the Farandole bracelet a long time ago but found the heaviness of the toggle to be distracting.


----------



## birkin10600

I scored this beauty at Hermes Faubourg Saint-Honore H flagship store in Paris. Kelly32 sellier bleu zanzibar with ghw.


----------



## Chanieish

Beautiful blue!

Also love that stack of orange boxes in the back!


----------



## eliwon

My first Silk'in Compact, photo from Berlin H - Burgundy red, Epsom - to go with my Shogun Rouge H and various scarves.


----------



## eliwon

Ooops, another H item snook in as well - took forever to decide on CW, but this one tucked away in a H drawer in Dublin was it - hommage to my lifetime of knitting - must knit a matching sweater for next winter


----------



## Jo77

birkin10600 said:


> I scored this beauty at Hermes Faubourg Saint-Honore H flagship store in Paris. Kelly32 sellier bleu zanzibar with ghw.
> View attachment 3761054
> View attachment 3761061



Ooo congrats! Scoring at FSH is always special! I love your stack of delicious orange boxes.


----------



## gnetief

acrowcounted said:


> I'm not a scarf person but this one is BEAUTIFUL! Congrats on the great find.


Thank you acrowcounted. It is beautiful indeed. I really like the color combination =)


----------



## gnetief

birkin10600 said:


> I scored this beauty at Hermes Faubourg Saint-Honore H flagship store in Paris. Kelly32 sellier bleu zanzibar with ghw.
> View attachment 3761054
> View attachment 3761061


Ah it's perfect, congratulations


----------



## eliwon

ksuromax said:


> Noel in full size



I admire your persistent search for this pattern - lovely CW - suppose you are still on the hunt for your HG CW - best of luck and do keep sharing I am still hunting some über HGs - getting so desperate so willing to consider CWs I'll never wear


----------



## gnetief

allanrvj said:


> Ooh I like this scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same theme for a bag for FW17 (upper right):


It is very nice, it comes in a few other colors, blue and pink are my fav, should definitely check them out =)


----------



## chica727

birkin10600 said:


> I scored this beauty at Hermes Faubourg Saint-Honore H flagship store in Paris. Kelly32 sellier bleu zanzibar with ghw.
> View attachment 3761054
> View attachment 3761061


I love the number of orange boxes in the background. Any more reveals? [emoji12]


----------



## ksuromax

Raided the boutique today....


----------



## ksuromax

eliwon said:


> I admire your persistent search for this pattern - lovely CW - suppose you are still on the hunt for your HG CW - best of luck and do keep sharing I am still hunting some über HGs - getting so desperate so willing to consider CWs I'll never wear


I just ordered one more, countered the Seller and my offer was accepted!! So now i have only one HG left to score - Noel in blue cw 
The one that i snatched is uber rare, only one issue and so special.... to me at least 
P.S. what is your HG? I can keep an eye open for you


----------



## Kitsune711

Yesterday was my birthday and so my parents surprised me in the morning with an Hermes bag and I just about fell over.  I was expecting a twilly because the bag was narrow but inside was a gift card for 1 scarf at my local Hermes.  I couldn't sleep I was so excited to go in the morning to pick one out!

I went in and tried on every Fall/Winter scarf I could and there were two I really liked, Jardin a Sintra (gris/bleu glacier/vert) and the Fleurs de Giverny pattern.  I noticed in the silks drawer that there was a bunch of red and blue Giverny but a single (corail/blue/vert jade) colored Giverny that, from my extensive research, I'd never seen on the Canadian or American hermes site.  I tried it on and it was a match made in heaven.  I was so delighted I just had to have it. I'm not sure if I found a "rare find" or not but it's my newest, absolute favorite piece of my collection!


----------



## eliwon

jkhuu623 said:


> I have an epsom blue Zanzibar calvi! It's gorgeous.
> 
> The epsom blue Zanzibar is a little darker than my evercolor Constance.



When you say you ordered, dud you t


ksuromax said:


> I just ordered one more, countered the Seller and my offer was accepted!! So now i have only one HG left to score - Noel in blue cw
> The one that i snatched is uber rare, only one issue and so special.... to me at least
> P.S. what is your HG? I can keep an eye open for you



I'll send you a PM


----------



## eliwon

ksuromax said:


> I just ordered one more, countered the Seller and my offer was accepted!! So now i have only one HG left to score - Noel in blue cw
> The one that i snatched is uber rare, only one issue and so special.... to me at least
> P.S. what is your HG? I can keep an eye open for you



 So happy for your score - it is such a special feeling when it happens!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Kitsune711 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and so my parents surprised me in the morning with an Hermes bag and I just about fell over.  I was expecting a twilly because the bag was narrow but inside was a gift card for 1 scarf at my local Hermes.  I couldn't sleep I was so excited to go in the morning to pick one out!
> 
> I went in and tried on every Fall/Winter scarf I could and there were two I really liked, Jardin a Sintra (gris/bleu glacier/vert) and the Fleurs de Giverny pattern.  I noticed in the silks drawer that there was a bunch of red and blue Giverny but a single (corail/blue/vert jade) colored Giverny that, from my extensive research, I'd never seen on the Canadian or American hermes site.  I tried it on and it was a match made in heaven.  I was so delighted I just had to have it. I'm not sure if I found a "rare find" or not but it's my newest, absolute favorite piece of my collection!


Let's see them!!


----------



## leuleu

Kitsune711 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and so my parents surprised me in the morning with an Hermes bag and I just about fell over.  I was expecting a twilly because the bag was narrow but inside was a gift card for 1 scarf at my local Hermes.  I couldn't sleep I was so excited to go in the morning to pick one out!
> 
> I went in and tried on every Fall/Winter scarf I could and there were two I really liked, Jardin a Sintra (gris/bleu glacier/vert) and the Fleurs de Giverny pattern.  I noticed in the silks drawer that there was a bunch of red and blue Giverny but a single (corail/blue/vert jade) colored Giverny that, from my extensive research, I'd never seen on the Canadian or American hermes site.  I tried it on and it was a match made in heaven.  I was so delighted I just had to have it. I'm not sure if I found a "rare find" or not but it's my newest, absolute favorite piece of my collection!


Very beautiful scarf ! Congrats !


----------



## eliwon

Kitsune711 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and so my parents surprised me in the morning with an Hermes bag and I just about fell over.  I was expecting a twilly because the bag was narrow but inside was a gift card for 1 scarf at my local Hermes.  I couldn't sleep I was so excited to go in the morning to pick one out!
> 
> I went in and tried on every Fall/Winter scarf I could and there were two I really liked, Jardin a Sintra (gris/bleu glacier/vert) and the Fleurs de Giverny pattern.  I noticed in the silks drawer that there was a bunch of red and blue Giverny but a single (corail/blue/vert jade) colored Giverny that, from my extensive research, I'd never seen on the Canadian or American hermes site.  I tried it on and it was a match made in heaven.  I was so delighted I just had to have it. I'm not sure if I found a "rare find" or not but it's my newest, absolute favorite piece of my collection!



Congratulations on your birthday - what a lovely treat for you! Enjoy your scarf - there will be many more down the orange slippery slope


----------



## chica727

Kitsune711 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and so my parents surprised me in the morning with an Hermes bag and I just about fell over.  I was expecting a twilly because the bag was narrow but inside was a gift card for 1 scarf at my local Hermes.  I couldn't sleep I was so excited to go in the morning to pick one out!
> 
> I went in and tried on every Fall/Winter scarf I could and there were two I really liked, Jardin a Sintra (gris/bleu glacier/vert) and the Fleurs de Giverny pattern.  I noticed in the silks drawer that there was a bunch of red and blue Giverny but a single (corail/blue/vert jade) colored Giverny that, from my extensive research, I'd never seen on the Canadian or American hermes site.  I tried it on and it was a match made in heaven.  I was so delighted I just had to have it. I'm not sure if I found a "rare find" or not but it's my newest, absolute favorite piece of my collection!


Wow. That sounds wonderful. Do you have a mod shot? Happy birthday!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

eliwon said:


> View attachment 3761077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Silk'in Compact, photo from Berlin H - Burgundy red, Epsom - to go with my Shogun Rouge H and various scarves.


Congrats !! Silk-in is light yet durable.  And love the interesting silk inside.


----------



## ksuromax

eliwon said:


> So happy for your score - it is such a special feeling when it happens!!


I was 'watching' it for months... almost from the first day of my H affair... and finally i clicked that button!!


----------



## eliwon

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! Silk-in is light yet durable.  And love the interesting silk inside.



Thank you - my first H wallet - I prefer so-called continental size wallets - of course all the bigger ones look smashing but I need a small one because of all the stuff I carry around


----------



## thay

After seeing them featured here i had to go and get these slides. Love them!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

gnetief said:


> Went to the H store to pick up a scarf ring, came out with a scarf and a clic h in color rose nacarat. I initially bought the scarf in pink as well, it's so gorgeous but returned it as hubby took out another one from my closet in similar tone
> PS. I never checked closely but the scar ring is made in Italy? or just this one
> View attachment 3760786
> View attachment 3760787
> View attachment 3760788
> View attachment 3760789


Love it. I want this scarf in the grey CW


----------



## PurseOnFleek

birkin10600 said:


> I scored this beauty at Hermes Faubourg Saint-Honore H flagship store in Paris. Kelly32 sellier bleu zanzibar with ghw.
> View attachment 3761054
> View attachment 3761061


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  my current fav blue! Super congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Raided the boutique today....


here it is! Space Shopping in the most quintessential Hermes colorway


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ksuromax said:


> here it is! Space Shopping in the most quintessential Hermes colorway


Love it on you! I almost bought the same colourway but i am trying to avoid any bright colours on scarves until i get a good neutral selection of scarves. When i see this I almost regret not purchasing [emoji28]


----------



## ksuromax

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love it on you! I almost bought the same colourway but i am trying to avoid any bright colours on scarves until i get a good neutral selection of scarves. When i see this I almost regret not purchasing [emoji28]


thank you  
to me this is the most neutral ever possible, and it has enough of all - white, grey and black, should i need any of these, plus small splash of orange pops which gives straight reference to Hermes, besides, the print looks so realistic - like UFOs arrived to shop discreetly in the darkest hour and the city is asleep, and only orange boxes are bright orange in the rays of light coming from the space crafts... really edgy design!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> to me this is the most neutral ever possible, and it has enough of all - white, grey and black, should i need any of these, plus small splash of orange pops which gives straight reference to Hermes, besides, the print looks so realistic - like UFOs arrived to shop discreetly in the darkest hour and the city is asleep, and only orange boxes are bright orange in the rays of light coming from the space crafts... really edgy design!!


Haha such a great way to describe exact story of the print[emoji106]  i too lean that way about the orange being pops of colour without being too much & shows the Hermes trademark. I may try it on again next week if still available


----------



## ShoooSh

Kellycut in bleu indigo with SH


----------



## gnetief

PurseOnFleek said:


> Love it. I want this scarf in the grey CW


You should totally get it, it will match pretty much everything IMO =)


----------



## gnetief

Kitsune711 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday and so my parents surprised me in the morning with an Hermes bag and I just about fell over.  I was expecting a twilly because the bag was narrow but inside was a gift card for 1 scarf at my local Hermes.  I couldn't sleep I was so excited to go in the morning to pick one out!
> 
> I went in and tried on every Fall/Winter scarf I could and there were two I really liked, Jardin a Sintra (gris/bleu glacier/vert) and the Fleurs de Giverny pattern.  I noticed in the silks drawer that there was a bunch of red and blue Giverny but a single (corail/blue/vert jade) colored Giverny that, from my extensive research, I'd never seen on the Canadian or American hermes site.  I tried it on and it was a match made in heaven.  I was so delighted I just had to have it. I'm not sure if I found a "rare find" or not but it's my newest, absolute favorite piece of my collection!


Happy birthday. What a lovely surprise from my parents, hope you had an amazing day and do show us some mod shots soon


----------



## eliwon

dgie said:


> Here it is! I'm obsessed with this leather- no veining and the perfect amount of slouch!  I was holding out for a k28 in bleu nuit or bleu indigo but once I saw this classic, I had to have it. I do want to get a plain black strap for it, but my SA said we can't order the plain ones anymore- just the straps with new designs.



This is beautiful - I never wear black bags but for this I'm willing to make an exeption


----------



## christina86

I picked up my first B yesterday!  Malachite is my HG but originally only wanted with phw.  Once I saw this bag in person with ghw I loved it!  I can't wait to take her out this weekend.

Here she is!  B30 Malachite GHW in Epsom.


----------



## chica727

christina86 said:


> I picked up my first B yesterday!  Malachite is my HG but originally only wanted with phw.  Once I saw this bag in person with ghw I loved it!  I can't wait to take her out this weekend.
> 
> Here she is!  B30 Malachite GHW in Epsom.
> View attachment 3762378
> View attachment 3762379


@christina86: congratulations. She is worth the wait. GHW makes the color pop! May i ask if it's B30 or 35?


----------



## chica727

chica727 said:


> @christina86: congratulations. She is worth the wait. GHW makes the color pop! May i ask if it's B30 or 35?


Whoops. Never mind. Just saw the last line with size. Got sidetracked by the pictures.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

christina86 said:


> I picked up my first B yesterday!  Malachite is my HG but originally only wanted with phw.  Once I saw this bag in person with ghw I loved it!  I can't wait to take her out this weekend.
> 
> Here she is!  B30 Malachite GHW in Epsom.
> View attachment 3762378
> View attachment 3762379



What an absolutely gorgeous first B!! Enjoy & wear her well!! Congrats!


----------



## Monique1004

I got my 2nd Hermès watch. Such a pretty color.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Monique1004 said:


> I got my 2nd Hermès watch. Such a pretty color.
> View attachment 3762450
> View attachment 3762451


love it! next on my hitlist! Is this a pm or tpm?


----------



## bagloverismeme

Last week's purchase. Matching shoes for my favourite lindy. Love them so much that i have been wearing them daily for the past week.


----------



## gnetief

Monique1004 said:


> I got my 2nd Hermès watch. Such a pretty color.
> View attachment 3762450
> View attachment 3762451


Love the watch. I want one too but not familiar with their watches, do they only come in quartz?


----------



## gnetief

christina86 said:


> I picked up my first B yesterday!  Malachite is my HG but originally only wanted with phw.  Once I saw this bag in person with ghw I loved it!  I can't wait to take her out this weekend.
> 
> Here she is!  B30 Malachite GHW in Epsom.
> View attachment 3762378
> View attachment 3762379


Gorgeous, congratulations =)


----------



## gnetief

bagloverismeme said:


> Last week's purchase. Matching shoes for my favourite lindy. Love them so much that i have been wearing them daily for the past week.


Pretty in pink =) are the sandals comfortable?


----------



## caixinbaobao

New shoes


----------



## BirkinLover77

christina86 said:


> I picked up my first B yesterday!  Malachite is my HG but originally only wanted with phw.  Once I saw this bag in person with ghw I loved it!  I can't wait to take her out this weekend.
> 
> Here she is!  B30 Malachite GHW in Epsom.
> View attachment 3762378
> View attachment 3762379


Congratulations! Stunning B. Have a great day


----------



## renet

christina86 said:


> I picked up my first B yesterday!  Malachite is my HG but originally only wanted with phw.  Once I saw this bag in person with ghw I loved it!  I can't wait to take her out this weekend.
> 
> Here she is!  B30 Malachite GHW in Epsom.
> View attachment 3762378
> View attachment 3762379



Congrats! Its beautiful!


----------



## suziez

ksuromax said:


> here it is! Space Shopping in the most quintessential Hermes colorway


This is a really great colorway - the orange boxes really pop.


----------



## gnetief

peachieD said:


> My new Evelyne TPM in Rose Sakura Clemence. I decided to get this color as I love wearing white all the time and I have hidden favoritism on light pink color. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3759924


My favorite pink from Hermès, so gorgeous


----------



## Monique1004

Israeli_Flava said:


> love it! next on my hitlist! Is this a pm or tpm?



It's PM


----------



## Monique1004

gnetief said:


> Love the watch. I want one too but not familiar with their watches, do they only come in quartz?



Majority of them are. I believe all in H Hour line are in quartz. It's my second H Hour. I love the look and the fact they come in different sizes. I have small wrists so it is hard to find ones that look good on.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Document holder in Rose Lipstick for the office[emoji4]


----------



## ginakim924

caixinbaobao said:


> New shoes



Beautiful shoes!!! How much were the Jelly Nude Sandals if you don't mind~?


----------



## Kitsune711

Here's the scarves I chose from on my birthday.  I chose the center Giverny.  It's so pretty, I'm afraid to wear it in case I get something on it hahaha.  i'll wear it one day...


----------



## christina86

chica727 said:


> @christina86: congratulations. She is worth the wait. GHW makes the color pop! May i ask if it's B30 or 35?





LVChanelLISA said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous first B!! Enjoy & wear her well!! Congrats!





gnetief said:


> Gorgeous, congratulations =)





BirkinLover77 said:


> Congratulations! Stunning B. Have a great day





renet said:


> Congrats! Its beautiful!



Thank you!!


----------



## gnetief

Monique1004 said:


> Majority of them are. I believe all in H Hour line are in quartz. It's my second H Hour. I love the look and the fact they come in different sizes. I have small wrists so it is hard to find ones that look good on.


Thank you for the reply Monique1004. I have the same small wrists problem, will definitely check them out now  thank you


----------



## gnetief

Kitsune711 said:


> Here's the scarves I chose from on my birthday.  I chose the center Giverny.  It's so pretty, I'm afraid to wear it in case I get something on it hahaha.  i'll wear it one day...


I'm the same, a lot of my items were sitting in the box for so long, I started making the most use out them recently, just be careful =)


----------



## bagloverismeme

gnetief said:


> Pretty in pink =) are the sandals comfortable?



They are stiff at first hence causing some redness on my feet. Now that my skin has accustomed to them i felt more comfortable .


----------



## caixinbaobao

ginakim924 said:


> Beautiful shoes!!! How much were the Jelly Nude Sandals if you don't mind~?


Jelly one 390 AUD


----------



## gnetief

bagloverismeme said:


> They are stiff at first hence causing some redness on my feet. Now that my skin has accustomed to them i felt more comfortable .


Thank you for the reply bagloveismeme, I guess that's with any shoes =) love the color, I haven't seen them in my local shop.


----------



## atelierforward

christina86 said:


> I picked up my first B yesterday!  Malachite is my HG but originally only wanted with phw.  Once I saw this bag in person with ghw I loved it!  I can't wait to take her out this weekend.
> 
> Here she is!  B30 Malachite GHW in Epsom.
> View attachment 3762378
> View attachment 3762379


Congrats! Malachite has been on my wishlist for quite awhile. So pretty!! One of these days...


----------



## gnetief

caixinbaobao said:


> Jelly one 390 AUD


$390 really? That doesn't seems right. Isn't it $1250 around there?


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

gnetief said:


> $390 really? That doesn't seems right. Isn't it $1250 around there?



It's 280usd.


----------



## gnetief

Jhoshopgirl said:


> It's 280usd.


Ah yeh, jelly sandal, I misread that, sorry


----------



## gnetief

caixinbaobao said:


> Jelly one 390 AUD


Sorry I misread your comment about the jelly sandal


----------



## Monique1004

ginakim924 said:


> Beautiful shoes!!! How much were the Jelly Nude Sandals if you don't mind~?



It's $290+tax in US.


----------



## birkin10600

Bags we scored from Hermes FSH, Paris with my dear daughter! Kelly32 sellier epsom ghw and Birkin30 verso malachite interior togo phw, both in Bleu Zanzibar color. Thanks for letting us share! [emoji2]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

birkin10600 said:


> Bags we scored from Hermes FSH, Paris with my dear daughter! Kelly32 sellier epsom ghw and Birkin30 verso malachite interior togo phw, both in Bleu Zanzibar color. Thanks for letting us share! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3764255
> View attachment 3764256



Stunning!!  Congrats on scoring them~


----------



## birkin10600

pearlsnjeans said:


> Stunning!!  Congrats on scoring them~


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## eliwon

Kitsune711 said:


> Here's the scarves I chose from on my birthday.  I chose the center Giverny.  It's so pretty, I'm afraid to wear it in case I get something on it hahaha.  i'll wear it one day...



Lovely scarf - have no fear re. wearing it - if you spill something on it it can be washed - they are quite sturdy! Excellent thread  on how to clean a scarf can be found here on tPF.


----------



## Luv n bags

A belt


----------



## obsessedwhermes

birkin10600 said:


> Bags we scored from Hermes FSH, Paris with my dear daughter! Kelly32 sellier epsom ghw and Birkin30 verso malachite interior togo phw, both in Bleu Zanzibar color. Thanks for letting us share! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3764255
> View attachment 3764256



Congrats! What a coincidence that both of you scored similar colours! Great mom and daughter team!!


----------



## gnetief

birkin10600 said:


> Bags we scored from Hermes FSH, Paris with my dear daughter! Kelly32 sellier epsom ghw and Birkin30 verso malachite interior togo phw, both in Bleu Zanzibar color. Thanks for letting us share! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3764255
> View attachment 3764256


Omg, these are so gorgeous. Bleu Zanzibar is my favorite blue right now. Congratulations on scoring them


----------



## gnetief

tigertrixie said:


> A belt


Classic!!


----------



## gnetief

Monique1004 said:


> It's $290+tax in US.


Thank you Monique 1004. Yeh I figured out, initially I thought they were talking about the leather ones


----------



## gnetief

Finally these babies are mine  I had an eye on these for a very long time, but my size were sold out online and my boutique had the last pair on hold for someone else. It has been three weeks and I was about to give up on looking then who would've thought the person never went in to pick them up (YAS) So I rushed to see my SA yesterday and got them. Yay!!! Also I really recommend these sole protectors from Daiso(if you're from Australia), they are anti slippery and help to prevent your soles from being heavily damaged.


----------



## floflo

On a recent trip to U.K., couldn't help but pick out a few items along the way. 




First, a bride de gala twilly



Then...


Kelly dog exotic 



Followed by 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Lastly, a cute bi-color horseshoe charm to go with my bag. 






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gnetief

floflo said:


> On a recent trip to U.K., couldn't help but pick out a few items along the way.
> 
> View attachment 3764771
> 
> 
> First, a bride de gala twilly
> View attachment 3764772
> 
> 
> Then...
> View attachment 3764773
> 
> My first exotic
> View attachment 3764775
> 
> 
> Followed by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764777
> 
> View attachment 3764778
> 
> View attachment 3764779
> 
> 
> Lastly, a cute bi-color horseshoe charm to go with my bag.
> View attachment 3764780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764781
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love everything. Great choices =) I wanted that twilly but they're all sold out in my boutique =(


----------



## Nui

My first CDC!! It's in Gris Asphalt RGHW


----------



## MarLoLV

Bought end of June, just used them, and they are so comfortable!


----------



## floflo

gnetief said:


> Love everything. Great choices =) I wanted that twilly but they're all sold out in my boutique =(



Thanks!  The twillys are hit and miss. Some stores still had quite a few colors. Good luck fining yours!!


----------



## gnetief

floflo said:


> Thanks!  The twillys are hit and miss. Some stores still had quite a few colors. Good luck fining yours!!


Thank you for the reply floflo. I bought the one with blue hearts and orange pink cw. They still had quite a bit left in my boutique at the time, I should've bought more =(


----------



## Icyss

Latest haul from H


----------



## Carrierae

(Sorry...had to edit because photos are showing out of order!)

------------------------------------

Quick mini-haul from Vegas. Both stores (Crystal and Bellagio) were very nice and helped me extensively.

I bought my first CGSM from the Bellagio location. Neither location had a full inventory (they said they sold a lot of CGSM since it's so cold in the casinos).
They didn't have any fall patterns I liked. This one is technically from SS17, but seemed very fall to me. Plus, I have beige, navy, and burgundy wool winter coats so this will get lots of fall and winter use.

I also bought new Twilly scarves from the Crystal location. Both locations had a few to choose from (but not as much as my home store).

I did see someone being offered a bag at the Bellagio. She was wearing a Kelly Sellier. I didn't ask for a bag since I just bought my B30 last month....plus I didn't want to be tempted in a color I didn't plan for (I have a very specific wish list). Both stores are about the same size but worth checking out.

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Carrierae

Agh...I can't fix my post [emoji23]


----------



## kathydep

Carrierae said:


> (Sorry...had to edit because photos are showing out of order!)
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Quick mini-haul from Vegas. Both stores (Crystal and Bellagio) were very nice and helped me extensively.
> 
> I bought my first CGSM from the Bellagio location. Neither location had a full inventory (they said they sold a lot of CGSM since it's so cold in the casinos).
> They didn't have any fall patterns I liked. This one is technically from SS17, but seemed very fall to me. Plus, I have beige, navy, and burgundy wool winter coats so this will get lots of fall and winter use.
> 
> I also bought new Twilly scarves from the Crystal location. Both locations had a few to choose from (but not as much as my home store).
> 
> I did see someone being offered a bag at the Bellagio. She was wearing a Kelly Sellier. I didn't ask for a bag since I just bought my B30 last month....plus I didn't want to be tempted in a color I didn't plan for (I have a very specific wish list). Both stores are about the same size but worth checking out.
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Great mini haul babe! Do you remember the bag offer to the customer? Going to Vegas at the end of the month! TY


----------



## Carrierae

kathydep said:


> Great mini haul babe! Do you remember the bag offer to the customer? Going to Vegas at the end of the month! TY



Didn't see it. It was in the back and still in dust cover. Others were viewing normal bags in the front.


----------



## gnetief

Carrierae said:


> (Sorry...had to edit because photos are showing out of order!)
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Quick mini-haul from Vegas. Both stores (Crystal and Bellagio) were very nice and helped me extensively.
> 
> I bought my first CGSM from the Bellagio location. Neither location had a full inventory (they said they sold a lot of CGSM since it's so cold in the casinos).
> They didn't have any fall patterns I liked. This one is technically from SS17, but seemed very fall to me. Plus, I have beige, navy, and burgundy wool winter coats so this will get lots of fall and winter use.
> 
> I also bought new Twilly scarves from the Crystal location. Both locations had a few to choose from (but not as much as my home store).
> 
> I did see someone being offered a bag at the Bellagio. She was wearing a Kelly Sellier. I didn't ask for a bag since I just bought my B30 last month....plus I didn't want to be tempted in a color I didn't plan for (I have a very specific wish list). Both stores are about the same size but worth checking out.
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Nice haul =) I love the color of your B


----------



## cafecreme15

Icyss said:


> Latest haul from H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765139
> View attachment 3765140


Love H china! This is one of my favorite prints. Do you know if it's dishwasher safe? As much as I appreciate fancy dishware and china, I do not do hand wash for anything, not even H haha.


----------



## Marisa1

thay said:


> After seeing them featured here i had to go and get these slides. Love them!
> View attachment 3761627



Do you mind sharing which boutique you got these from? My home store told me they are sold out


----------



## dooneybaby

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Document holder in Rose Lipstick for the office[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763295
> View attachment 3763296
> View attachment 3763300


Luscious pinks.


----------



## DR2014

Marisa1 said:


> Do you mind sharing which boutique you got these from? My home store told me they are sold out


I just saw some the other day in black at Madison Ave.


----------



## Dode99

My first Kelly bag size 28 in Bordeaux.


----------



## bagidiotic

Dode99 said:


> My first Kelly bag size 28 in Bordeaux.


This  color is gorgeous


----------



## tabbi001

Dode99 said:


> My first Kelly bag size 28 in Bordeaux.


Beautiful color!


----------



## renet

Zenbag said:


> My new favorite bag, Birkin Contour size 30



FYI, after further inspection of the bag. I might decide not to keep. Sorry, couldn't delete my initial post.  If you know how to delete my initial post, please let me know[/QUOTE]

Oh may I know why? It looks great.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Dode99 said:


> My first Kelly bag size 28 in Bordeaux.



Gasp!! [emoji33]that is TDF!!!! I'm loving the Kelly's lately because of the shoulder strap option and the effortless chic look they give you. Congrats!!! You will LOVE her. Wear it in good health.


----------



## PursePassionLV

This was my unexpected HG. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## renet

PursePassionLV said:


> This was my unexpected HG. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3767733
> 
> View attachment 3767734



Congratulations on this gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji253][emoji1]

Looks like swift to me. Is this blue or black K?


----------



## DR2014

PursePassionLV said:


> This was my unexpected HG. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3767733
> 
> View attachment 3767734


oh WOW!!!!!!!!!!!  so gorgeous!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

renet said:


> Congratulations on this gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji253][emoji1]
> 
> Looks like swift to me. Is this blue or black K?



It is blue obsecur in sombrero. I almost passed it up because I really couldn't find much info on sombrero leather but I'm SO glad I didn't. I love that it looks blue in some lights and black in others. It's like getting 2 bags in one!


----------



## gnetief

Dode99 said:


> My first Kelly bag size 28 in Bordeaux.


This is so nice!!!! Love it


----------



## gnetief

PursePassionLV said:


> This was my unexpected HG. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3767733
> 
> View attachment 3767734


It's a great color, congratulations =)


----------



## gnetief

PursePassionLV said:


> It is blue obsecur in sombrero. I almost passed it up because I really couldn't find much info on sombrero leather but I'm SO glad I didn't. I love that it looks blue in some lights and black in others. It's like getting 2 bags in one!


I'm not familiar with the leather either, is it like swift? Please share with us how you think of it after use =)


----------



## kimikaze

Just took delivery of these! New to TPF but wanted to share! Got these off the website having continuously checked and finally they arrived back in stock on Monday. They're still available.....European website. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## renet

PursePassionLV said:


> It is blue obsecur in sombrero. I almost passed it up because I really couldn't find much info on sombrero leather but I'm SO glad I didn't. I love that it looks blue in some lights and black in others. It's like getting 2 bags in one!



Awesome! Any comment on this leather so far?


----------



## EmileH

I have a sombrero rouge h Kelly. It's a smooth leather with a matte finish and thus will patina over time. It is very sensitive to water so I leave it at home on very rainy days. It takes color beautifully. It is different than swift in that swift has a slight sheen as opposed to sombrero which is completely matte. Sombrero is also very stiff and holds its shape whereas swift is soft and tends to slouch over time. I have both and both are very beautiful leathers.


----------



## Nui

My recent purchases [emoji28][emoji28]










Scarves:
- Fouets Et Badines CW22 Rose/Orange/Vert Amande 
- Ndop CW01 Jaune/Bordeaux/Vert
- Etude Pour Une Parure CW12 Noir/Blanc/Noir

Plaid Fetiche H blanket CW01 Seigle-Ecru
CDC Gris Asphalte swift RGHW
Kelly Double Tour Rose Azalee swift GHW
Kelly Belt Etoupe epsom GHW
Premiere 70 Epsom Verni Noir Sandle
Ecossais Uni Cashmere Cardigan in Noir


----------



## Stunette

Nui said:


> My recent purchases [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3768251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768252
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768253
> 
> 
> Scarves:
> - Fouets Et Badines CW22 Rose/Orange/Vert Amande
> - Ndop CW01 Jaune/Bordeaux/Vert
> - Etude Pour Une Parure CW12 Noir/Blanc/Noir
> 
> Plaid Fetiche H blanket CW01 Seigle-Ecru
> CDC Gris Asphalte swift RGHW
> Kelly Double Tour Rose Azalee swift GHW
> Kelly Belt Etoupe epsom GHW
> Premiere 70 Epsom Verni Noir Sandle
> Ecossais Uni Cashmere Cardigan in Noir



What amazing purchases! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hannahsophia

Nui said:


> My recent purchases [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3768251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768252
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768253
> 
> 
> Scarves:
> - Fouets Et Badines CW22 Rose/Orange/Vert Amande
> - Ndop CW01 Jaune/Bordeaux/Vert
> - Etude Pour Une Parure CW12 Noir/Blanc/Noir
> 
> Plaid Fetiche H blanket CW01 Seigle-Ecru
> CDC Gris Asphalte swift RGHW
> Kelly Double Tour Rose Azalee swift GHW
> Kelly Belt Etoupe epsom GHW
> Premiere 70 Epsom Verni Noir Sandle
> Ecossais Uni Cashmere Cardigan in Noir



Please post modeling photos of the scarves! Wonderful choices!


----------



## Tonimichelle

kimikaze said:


> Just took delivery of these! New to TPF but wanted to share! Got these off the website having continuously checked and finally they arrived back in stock on Monday. They're still available.....European website. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3768112


Congratulations they're great! And welcome to TPF


----------



## Tonimichelle

Nui said:


> My recent purchases [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3768251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768252
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768253
> 
> 
> Scarves:
> - Fouets Et Badines CW22 Rose/Orange/Vert Amande
> - Ndop CW01 Jaune/Bordeaux/Vert
> - Etude Pour Une Parure CW12 Noir/Blanc/Noir
> 
> Plaid Fetiche H blanket CW01 Seigle-Ecru
> CDC Gris Asphalte swift RGHW
> Kelly Double Tour Rose Azalee swift GHW
> Kelly Belt Etoupe epsom GHW
> Premiere 70 Epsom Verni Noir Sandle
> Ecossais Uni Cashmere Cardigan in Noir


Wow what a fab haul! I love that blanket, I'd love a winter scarf in that print / colour


----------



## Powder Puff

Icyss said:


> Latest haul from H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3765139
> View attachment 3765140


Twins on all 3 items! Congrats!


----------



## gnetief

kimikaze said:


> Just took delivery of these! New to TPF but wanted to share! Got these off the website having continuously checked and finally they arrived back in stock on Monday. They're still available.....European website. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3768112


We sold out at our store too


Nui said:


> My recent purchases [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3768251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768252
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768253
> 
> 
> Scarves:
> - Fouets Et Badines CW22 Rose/Orange/Vert Amande
> - Ndop CW01 Jaune/Bordeaux/Vert
> - Etude Pour Une Parure CW12 Noir/Blanc/Noir
> 
> Plaid Fetiche H blanket CW01 Seigle-Ecru
> CDC Gris Asphalte swift RGHW
> Kelly Double Tour Rose Azalee swift GHW
> Kelly Belt Etoupe epsom GHW
> Premiere 70 Epsom Verni Noir Sandle
> Ecossais Uni Cashmere Cardigan in Noir


amazing haul, thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Rhl2987

I'm still pinching myself for being offered this beauty, but today I took home a B30 Barenia Faubourg with PHW!!!  I'm looking for a boot charm in craie and then she'll be ready to become a regular in my rotation!


----------



## bagalogist

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm still pinching myself for being offered this beauty, but today I took home a B30 Barenia Faubourg with PHW!!!  I'm looking for a boot charm in craie and then she'll be ready to become a regular in my rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769022


This is just perfect in every way!
Congratulations !


----------



## eliwon

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm still pinching myself for being offered this beauty, but today I took home a B30 Barenia Faubourg with PHW!!!  I'm looking for a boot charm in craie and then she'll be ready to become a regular in my rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769022



Looking forward to hearing how she's settling in when you've taken her out on your adventures


----------



## Rhl2987

bagalogist said:


> This is just perfect in every way!
> Congratulations !


Oh bagalogist you are too sweet  Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

eliwon said:


> Looking forward to hearing how she's settling in when you've taken her out on your adventures


Thank you!! I will be sure to post about how she is doing in the barenia threads!


----------



## smallfry

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm still pinching myself for being offered this beauty, but today I took home a B30 Barenia Faubourg with PHW!!!  I'm looking for a boot charm in craie and then she'll be ready to become a regular in my rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769022


Congratulations, she's stunning!  Barenia Faubourg has become a dream bag for me, it's perfection!


----------



## gnetief

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm still pinching myself for being offered this beauty, but today I took home a B30 Barenia Faubourg with PHW!!!  I'm looking for a boot charm in craie and then she'll be ready to become a regular in my rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769022


Love it!! Congratulations, she's gorgeous.


----------



## luckylove

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm still pinching myself for being offered this beauty, but today I took home a B30 Barenia Faubourg with PHW!!!  I'm looking for a boot charm in craie and then she'll be ready to become a regular in my rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769022



Stunning! Huge congratulations to you!!


----------



## Rhl2987

smallfry said:


> Congratulations, she's stunning!  Barenia Faubourg has become a dream bag for me, it's perfection!


Thank you! I wish you luck in your search, smallfry!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Thank you so much for your kind words luckylove and gnetief!!!


----------



## kimikaze

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm still pinching myself for being offered this beauty, but today I took home a B30 Barenia Faubourg with PHW!!!  I'm looking for a boot charm in craie and then she'll be ready to become a regular in my rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769022


Wow!!! LOVE ❤️ THAT BAG!


----------



## allure244

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm still pinching myself for being offered this beauty, but today I took home a B30 Barenia Faubourg with PHW!!!  I'm looking for a boot charm in craie and then she'll be ready to become a regular in my rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769022



Beautiful bag and that charm is too adorable. Congrats!


----------



## peachieD

Emerson said:


> A very small reveal but I'm excited to share!
> I went to Paris for a meeting and saw this Chaine d'Ancre Enchainee cuff on one of the conference delegates and I was in love!!   So my search began! Went to the George V store and was lucky that they had my size. Looked at the farandole necklace at the same time which was also beautiful, but decided that this small, simple cuff would be good for everyday at work etc.
> Thank you for letting me share!!
> View attachment 3759979



Do you mind sharing the price? I love how it looks!


----------



## kimmie34

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm still pinching myself for being offered this beauty, but today I took home a B30 Barenia Faubourg with PHW!!!  I'm looking for a boot charm in craie and then she'll be ready to become a regular in my rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769022



Omg she is so beautiful!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ehy12

Actually found this cute top leftover from the s/s collection while travelling in Seoul at the Hermes boutique inside the Shilla hotel. Love the color and the cute buckle detail!!


----------



## Emerson

Thank you! ☺️ It's 500 euros





peachieD said:


> Do you mind sharing the price? I love how it looks!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Went a little overboard this month. I had planned to wait until my bday for the shawl but with it being seasonal and that CW last one left in store i had to snap it up. {Mini eve in other post some reason couldnt add here}


----------



## PurseOnFleek

caixinbaobao said:


> New shoes


Love them both!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

birkin10600 said:


> Bags we scored from Hermes FSH, Paris with my dear daughter! Kelly32 sellier epsom ghw and Birkin30 verso malachite interior togo phw, both in Bleu Zanzibar color. Thanks for letting us share! [emoji2]
> View attachment 3764255
> View attachment 3764256


Wow so stunning! Congrats to you both!


gnetief said:


> Finally these babies are mine [emoji3] I had an eye on these for a very long time, but my size were sold out online and my boutique had the last pair on hold for someone else. It has been three weeks and I was about to give up on looking then who would've thought the person never went in to pick them up (YAS) So I rushed to see my SA yesterday and got them. Yay!!! Also I really recommend these sole protectors from Daiso(if you're from Australia), they are anti slippery and help to prevent your soles from being heavily damaged. [emoji2]


Oz mules are beautiful. Was tempted by them but since i have the Gucci princetowns i reluctantly opted not to get these unless they have some other colours than black / shade of red. Heard they have been super popular


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Dode99 said:


> My first Kelly bag size 28 in Bordeaux.





PursePassionLV said:


> This was my unexpected HG. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3767733
> 
> View attachment 3767734


Congrats both for your Kelly bags!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Lastly mini eve in bleu paon. Hope to use her this weekend


----------



## Luxzenith

This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770821
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!


just incase u didnt notice there is a visa card that can be seen in ur pic!! hope u can remove it for safety!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770821
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!



WOW! How special is this?! Never seen anything like it. Enjoy and wear it well.

Edit: please remove the Visa card from your second photo!! All the numbers are clearly visible [emoji33]


----------



## cremel

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!



Wow!! Love this beauty! Is this a special order?


----------



## Meta

cremel said:


> Wow!! Love this beauty! Is this a special order?


That's the Cavalcadour Kelly that's a limited special edition for SS17. Most stores only order 1 or 2 pieces of it. 

@Luxzenith congrats on the rare piece!


----------



## Luxzenith

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> just incase u didnt notice there is a visa card that can be seen in ur pic!! hope u can remove it for safety!!



Thanks!! I was trying to delete it but it didn't work on my end!


----------



## azukitea

Just a little treat , it's Friday after all


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!



Very pretty Kelly!!  And I love your pussycat blouse!!


----------



## Luxzenith

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3771028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little treat , it's Friday after all



I love the scarf and the gelato! What the colour on the other side??


----------



## azukitea

Luxzenith said:


> I love the scarf and the gelato! What the colour on the other side??


thanks, the other side is trench! I got lucky I think


----------



## Luxzenith

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Very pretty Kelly!!  And I love your pussycat blouse!!



Hi hermes nuttynut, I keep reaching for this blouse as it makes me smile! I do love mixing latest street fashion and lux together!


----------



## azukitea

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!



your kelly is such a unique piece! a timeless classic
 congrats !


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Luxzenith said:


> Hi hermes nuttynut, I keep reaching for this blouse as it makes me smile! I do love mixing latest street fashion and lux together!



I like High/Low dressing, too.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Luxzenith said:


> Thanks!! I was trying to delete it but it didn't work on my end!


im glad u were able to remove it!!
your bag is TDF!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!



Horrah
This bag is a treasure!


----------



## cremel

weN84 said:


> That's the Cavalcadour Kelly that's a limited special edition for SS17. Most stores only order 1 or 2 pieces of it.
> 
> @Luxzenith congrats on the rare piece!



I see. Thanks!


----------



## moonstone

Rouge Vif wedge shoes


----------



## chica727

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!


[emoji178] [emoji176] [emoji177] [emoji169] [emoji170] [emoji171] . Love love love it!!!@


----------



## atelierforward

Rhl2987 said:


> I'm still pinching myself for being offered this beauty, but today I took home a B30 Barenia Faubourg with PHW!!!  I'm looking for a boot charm in craie and then she'll be ready to become a regular in my rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769022


I'm a few days late seeing this. What a beauty! Congrats on this rare find!!


----------



## grapegravity

Last friday's and this friday's vitamin C dose!


----------



## doves75

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!



Omg.... it took you 8 hours?? More like 8 seconds for me if I got offered one. LoL
Enjoy your beautiful bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Carrierae

PurseOnFleek said:


> Went a little overboard this month. I had planned to wait until my bday for the shawl but with it being seasonal and that CW last one left in store i had to snap it up. {Mini eve in other post some reason couldnt add here}
> View attachment 3770783
> View attachment 3770784
> View attachment 3770785



We are Twilly twins [emoji173]️! That shawl is gorgeous in those colors!!!! [emoji7] Great picks!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Carrierae said:


> We are Twilly twins [emoji173]️! That shawl is gorgeous in those colors!!!! [emoji7] Great picks!


Thankyou. I had savannah dance in that cw already but only 1 and then my store finally got in the other pair. I was so wowed by the shawl as i am not a shawl person as i tend to feel quite warm still with post natal hormones but the shawl is so light and airy i was just in awe by the quality


----------



## Nahreen

Just a small purchase from my trip to our H store on Wednesday. It is my first MT. I love the colours. The purple is lovely. It will make a perfect match to something special I have ordered at my store (no, it is not a bag[emoji3]). I hope it will arrive soon.

I also bought the Chanel tweed brosch in white and gold which is a beautiful match to my white Chanel bag.


----------



## tabbi001

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!



Yay! You finally went for it! Congratulations it's such a beauty


----------



## cavluv

Nahreen said:


> Just a small purchase from my trip to our H store on Wednesday. It is my first MT. I love the colours. The purple is lovely. It will make a perfect match to something special I have ordered at my store (no, it is not a bag[emoji3]). I hope it will arrive soon.
> 
> I also bought the Chanel tweed brosch in white and gold which is a beautiful match to my white Chanel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771757
> View attachment 3771758



That wasn't my first maxi twilly as well and I love it!! Can't believe how casual and easy it is to add on when wearing a tee or simple top. Never thought I would like purple but adore the pattern! Congratulations and hope your special matching piece comes quickly


----------



## Oryx816

Nui said:


> My recent purchases [emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3768251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768252
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768253
> 
> 
> Scarves:
> - Fouets Et Badines CW22 Rose/Orange/Vert Amande
> - Ndop CW01 Jaune/Bordeaux/Vert
> - Etude Pour Une Parure CW12 Noir/Blanc/Noir
> 
> Plaid Fetiche H blanket CW01 Seigle-Ecru
> CDC Gris Asphalte swift RGHW
> Kelly Double Tour Rose Azalee swift GHW
> Kelly Belt Etoupe epsom GHW
> Premiere 70 Epsom Verni Noir Sandle
> Ecossais Uni Cashmere Cardigan in Noir



Nice haul!  I just got the same blanket in beige!  It is so lovely.

Congrats!


----------



## Lostinlondon

Finally got hold of one of these, thanks to a friend whose mother lives in Miami. 


Also popped-in one of my local H stores to check on the FW17 Mens items. They only had an uninspiring selection so got myself that little number from this summer (?) collection:


----------



## Ladybaga

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!


This is superb! LOVE this! Glad the mulling is over and that you can enjoy this kelly!


----------



## Nui

Oryx816 said:


> Nice haul!  I just got the same blanket in beige!  It is so lovely.
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## ka3na20

My latest B fresh from my home store [emoji7]


----------



## PursePassionLV

PurseOnFleek said:


> Went a little overboard this month. I had planned to wait until my bday for the shawl but with it being seasonal and that CW last one left in store i had to snap it up. {Mini eve in other post some reason couldnt add here}
> View attachment 3770783
> View attachment 3770784
> View attachment 3770785



Love!!!!  Twinning with you on the shawl and twilly. SD is such an amazing print. [emoji177][emoji177][emoji322][emoji322] glad you didn't wait on the shawl. You would have regretted it for sure.


----------



## kimikaze

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3772208
> 
> 
> My latest B fresh from my home store [emoji7]


Stunning! I love the Brides de Gala twilly. I'm hoping to find some somewhere soon. I'm going to NYC soon, maybe try there?


----------



## hoot

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3772208
> 
> 
> My latest B fresh from my home store [emoji7]


Congrats! Is it swift? I'm hoping to get my hands on this exact twilly. Love the colorway!


----------



## allure244

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3772208
> 
> 
> My latest B fresh from my home store [emoji7]



Love this. And the twilly matches so well. It's the one color I'm on the hunt for.


----------



## JCCL

My damaged this month but still smiling


----------



## BirkinLover77

JCCL said:


> My damaged this month but still smiling


Wow! Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## JCCL

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Beautiful! Congratulations


Thanks


----------



## Monique1004

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3772208
> 
> 
> My latest B fresh from my home store [emoji7]



I haven't seen this color way before. Would you tell me what cw number is for the BDGL?


----------



## Shrinkkbo

i deserve Ban island after this, but could not help it, meet my mini veau sombrero


----------



## lovetheduns

PurseOnFleek said:


> Went a little overboard this month. I had planned to wait until my bday for the shawl but with it being seasonal and that CW last one left in store i had to snap it up. {Mini eve in other post some reason couldnt add here}
> View attachment 3770783
> View attachment 3770784
> View attachment 3770785



This was the last shawl I got as well... love how pink it is!


----------



## mrs.hu

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3772208
> 
> 
> My latest B fresh from my home store [emoji7]



Gorgeous! Are the ends of this twilly black with blue hearts? I've been trying to find a twilly with black in it!


----------



## anpanmanlover

My first mini constance. I am super happy today. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Nahreen

cavluv said:


> That wasn't my first maxi twilly as well and I love it!! Can't believe how casual and easy it is to add on when wearing a tee or simple top. Never thought I would like purple but adore the pattern! Congratulations and hope your special matching piece comes quickly



Thank you Cavluv. I had decided not to buy that many more scarfs but could not resist this one. Yes I hope my special item comes soon but I am not sure it got ordered before the summer vacation period started and my SA went on holiday. But like with everything re H, one learns to be patient [emoji3]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

JCCL said:


> My damaged this month but still smiling





Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3772826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i deserve Ban island after this, but could not help it, meet my mini veau sombrero





anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3772902
> 
> 
> My first mini constance. I am super happy today. Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats all on the lovely constances! I was offered one last week but was tangerine ostrich had to decline because my heart didn't sing enough. Gosh hope i can still get one this year [emoji30]  but for now i will appreciate all of your's!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

lovetheduns said:


> This was the last shawl I got as well... love how pink it is!


Savannah Dance you just cant go wrong!


----------



## atelierforward

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3772826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i deserve Ban island after this, but could not help it, meet my mini veau sombrero


There's no way I would pass up this beauty, so it's totally understandable that you brought it home with you! Ban island always has an escape boat when needed.


----------



## hopiko

So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!

Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## hoot

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


It's gorgeous! What a great combo. Congratulations!


----------



## Tonimichelle

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## Rhl2987

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Stunning. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



GORGEOUS!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Awesome combo! Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## cavluv

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


WoooooooW...so gorgeous! It's been awhile since we've seen some anemone and it is spectacular! Congratulations!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



This is gorgeous!! What a great color combination.


----------



## christina86

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



I love the combo!  So beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Amazing SO! The color combo is spectacular! Congratulations


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> GORGEOUS!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


 I can see why you like it, cousin!!  Gorgeous combo, right???


----------



## hopiko

BirkinLover77 said:


> Amazing SO! The color combo is spectacular! Congratulations


Thank you!!!!


----------



## hopiko

cavluv said:


> WoooooooW...so gorgeous! It's been awhile since we've seen some anemone and it is spectacular! Congratulations!!!


She came out far better than I had hoped!  Thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Just a small purchase from my trip to our H store on Wednesday. It is my first MT. I love the colours. The purple is lovely. It will make a perfect match to something special I have ordered at my store (no, it is not a bag[emoji3]). I hope it will arrive soon.
> 
> I also bought the Chanel tweed brosch in white and gold which is a beautiful match to my white Chanel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771757
> View attachment 3771758



Lovely pic Nahreen and we are twinsies with the MT [emoji3] I bought mine in Germany a couple of weeks ago and love the colours


----------



## allure244

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Wow I love [emoji173]️ this!!! Congrats! Now I've added an anemone b30 to my wish list. [emoji6]


----------



## atelierforward

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Stunning!!! Incredible color combo. Big congrats!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!



Congratulations!  She is beautiful and has a very lovely color.  Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## K21

Very late post, but got this about a month back!


----------



## hopiko

K21 said:


> Very late post, but got this about a month back!
> View attachment 3773645
> View attachment 3773646
> View attachment 3773647


Love this!  What color is it?  Zanzibar, Hydra, Turquoise? Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## califl

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Wow! The stitching is fabulous. What a gorgeous combo.  Congrats!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I [emoji813] her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Super congratulations! That combo is beautiful especially that contrast stitching wow-zer [emoji7]


----------



## Purseperson420

A little coin pouch in rose Sakura, chèvre! I believe it is called the Porte-monnaie. So happy to have found an slg in this colour [emoji177]!!


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Lovely pic Nahreen and we are twinsies with the MT [emoji3] I bought mine in Germany a couple of weeks ago and love the colours



Thank you so much Serva. I love to be twins with you [emoji3]. I was not planning to buy any scarf but they had this one on display and I was drawn to the purple colour. So much more beautiful in real life than on the online pictures.


----------



## gnetief

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!


Oh my!!! Gorgeous, I have gone to bag heaven.


----------



## gnetief

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3771028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little treat , it's Friday after all


Amazing haul. I tried that scarf too, it's so nice but decided not to buy because I have similar cw.


----------



## anpanmanlover

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


So beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## anpanmanlover

PurseOnFleek said:


> Went a little overboard this month. I had planned to wait until my bday for the shawl but with it being seasonal and that CW last one left in store i had to snap it up. {Mini eve in other post some reason couldnt add here}
> View attachment 3770783
> View attachment 3770784
> View attachment 3770785


Love this Shawl so much. Congratulations!


----------



## gnetief

PurseOnFleek said:


> Lastly mini eve in bleu paon. Hope to use her this weekend


----------



## hopiko

califl said:


> Wow! The stitching is fabulous. What a gorgeous combo.  Congrats!



Thank you!  It is always a bit of a gamble with contrast stitching as the color is up to the artisan!  In this case he/she used the interior color and I am very happy with the result


PurseOnFleek said:


> Super congratulations! That combo is beautiful especially that contrast stitching wow-zer [emoji7]



Thanks!  I am so happy with the contrast....it takes on almost a violet hue against the anemone!


----------



## gnetief

K21 said:


> Very late post, but got this about a month back!
> View attachment 3773645
> View attachment 3773646
> View attachment 3773647


Amazing colour, congratulations!!


----------



## gnetief

PurseOnFleek said:


> Congrats all on the lovely constances! I was offered one last week but was tangerine ostrich had to decline because my heart didn't sing enough. Gosh hope i can still get one this year [emoji30]  but for now i will appreciate all of your's!


Omg!!! Did you get offered one? How long did you wait? My SA told me it's a bit of a long wait for Constance 24


----------



## gnetief

Nahreen said:


> Just a small purchase from my trip to our H store on Wednesday. It is my first MT. I love the colours. The purple is lovely. It will make a perfect match to something special I have ordered at my store (no, it is not a bag[emoji3]). I hope it will arrive soon.
> 
> I also bought the Chanel tweed brosch in white and gold which is a beautiful match to my white Chanel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771757
> View attachment 3771758


I wanted to get this maxi twilly too, it looks so gorgeous on the website, really need to get into the store and try it on =)


----------



## PurseOnFleek

gnetief said:


> Omg!!! Did you get offered one? How long did you wait? My SA told me it's a bit of a long wait for Constance 24


Was a C18. My SA said that size will be easier to obtain first so at first she showed me the one that was on hold (tangerine C18 ostrich) for someone else but then 2IC came over and told her there is another one available same specs they can offer to me but i had to decline because im wanting more neutrals. I think the C18 is nice she said a C24 can be boxy so if i am adding a constance as a versatile Day/Night bag the C18 is a good option if i dont want to wait longer for a C24. I requested a constance about 1month ago?[emoji28]


----------



## gnetief

grapegravity said:


> Last friday's and this friday's vitamin C dose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771489
> View attachment 3771493


Love seeing all the red, congratulations =)


----------



## gnetief

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3772208
> 
> 
> My latest B fresh from my home store [emoji7]


So classic, love it.


----------



## gnetief

JCCL said:


> My damaged this month but still smiling





Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3772826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i deserve Ban island after this, but could not help it, meet my mini veau sombrero





anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3772902
> 
> 
> My first mini constance. I am super happy today. Thanks for letting me share.



Omg, all these beautiful Constances, heaven!!! I'm still waiting for mine, patiently.


----------



## gnetief

PurseOnFleek said:


> Was a C18. My SA said that size will be easier to obtain first so at first she showed me the one that was on hold (tangerine C18 ostrich) for someone else but then 2IC came over and told her there is another one available same specs they can offer to me but i had to decline because im wanting more neutrals. I think the C18 is nice she said a C24 can be boxy so if i am adding a constance as a versatile Day/Night bag the C18 is a good option if i dont want to wait for a C24. I requested a constance about 1month ago?[emoji28]


That's around the same time I requested my C24. Maybe I should call my SA and ask   for a Constance I would choose more neutral colours too as I think the bag is so versatile and I need a colour that goes well with everything. Now I start to think the c24 might be a bit too big for me. But not sure if the mini can fit all my essentials. Good thing is my SA is very honest, if it doesn't look good on me, she'll let me know and give me honest advice.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

gnetief said:


> That's around the same time I requested my C24. Maybe I should call my SA and ask [emoji3]  for a Constance I would choose more neutral colours too as I think the bag is so versatile and I need a colour that goes well with everything. Now I start to think the c24 might be a bit too big for me. But not sure if the mini can fit all my essentials. Good thing is my SA is very honest, if it doesn't look good on me, she'll let me know and give me honest advice. [emoji2]


No harm to ask. i too was told long wait esp for C24. Really just is a matter of timing too you may ask at the right time[emoji106]


----------



## Nahreen

gnetief said:


> I wanted to get this maxi twilly too, it looks so gorgeous on the website, really need to get into the store and try it on =)



Yes, do. I love the colour combo.


----------



## liz_

My recent purchases


----------



## gnetief

liz_ said:


> My recent purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774152
> View attachment 3774155


That tassel is so unique and cute ❤️


----------



## ka3na20

Thank you for letting me share again.


----------



## gnetief

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3775362
> View attachment 3775363
> View attachment 3775364
> View attachment 3775365
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share again.



Omg,  thanks for sharing the eye candy.


----------



## iaiki.com

My Rose Jaipur arrived yesterday! This is my first 30 but I think is better then my 36, kinda disappointed with the color....


----------



## cafecreme15

iaiki.com said:


> View attachment 3775447
> 
> My Rose Jaipur arrived yesterday! This is my first 30 but I think is better then my 36, kinda disappointed with the color....


This is such a cute little bag. But it almost looks like rouge tomate in this picture instead of rose jaipur.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

iaiki.com said:


> View attachment 3775447
> 
> My Rose Jaipur arrived yesterday! This is my first 30 but I think is better then my 36, kinda disappointed with the color....


I agree the picture makes it look more rose tomate than jaipur. But Rose Jaipur is a beautiful colour. Maybe you will like her more when out in the sun etc Hermes colours always change in different lights


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3775362
> View attachment 3775363
> View attachment 3775364
> View attachment 3775365
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share again.



Oh mine! Great haul! Where have you been??!! [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PurseOnFleek said:


> I think the C18 is nice she said a C24 can be boxy so if i am adding a constance as a versatile Day/Night bag the C18 is a good option if i dont want to wait longer for a C24. I requested a constance about 1month ago?[emoji28]





gnetief said:


> Now I start to think the c24 might be a bit too big for me. But not sure if the mini can fit all my essentials. Good thing is my SA is very honest, if it doesn't look good on me, she'll let me know and give me honest advice.



The C is a bag that really should be tried on first. I don't even think one's height is an issue as much as one's proportions. I tried on the C24 a few months ago and my SA was like "take it off, it's too big on you". So I am living vicariously through everyone else as I don't think either size would really work for me.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> The C is a bag that really should be tried on first. I don't even think one's height is an issue as much as one's proportions. I tried on the C24 a few months ago and my SA was like "take it off, it's too big on you". So I am living vicariously through everyone else as I don't think either size would really work for me.



This makes complete sense. It's not just height. It's body proportions as well. I wish there were more options for shoulder bags.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This makes complete sense. It's not just height. It's body proportions as well. I wish there were more options for shoulder bags.



I agree with this. I just learned about about the kabana bag yesterday and now I'm sad it's not been made for quite some time.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

BBC said:


> The C is a bag that really should be tried on first. I don't even think one's height is an issue as much as one's proportions. I tried on the C24 a few months ago and my SA was like "take it off, it's too big on you". So I am living vicariously through everyone else as I don't think either size would really work for me.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> This makes complete sense. It's not just height. It's body proportions as well. I wish there were more options for shoulder bags.


Totally true. Definitely a bag that needs to be tried on. I thought the C18 would be tiny for my average figure as im short but not thin/slender but it seemed to suit me just fine. I still think I could totally pull off a C24 but not as a crossbody[emoji52]


----------



## ka3na20

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh mine! Great haul! Where have you been??!! [emoji7]



From my home store in Manila


----------



## SugarHazard

Love


----------



## Ladybaga

SugarHazard said:


> View attachment 3776312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love


BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ayc

SugarHazard said:


> View attachment 3776312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love


WOW! gorgeous red!  congrats!!
can you share the specs?


----------



## CKT

May I know what is the name of this scarf?




azukitea said:


> View attachment 3771028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little treat , it's Friday after all


----------



## gnetief

BBC said:


> The C is a bag that really should be tried on first. I don't even think one's height is an issue as much as one's proportions. I tried on the C24 a few months ago and my SA was like "take it off, it's too big on you". So I am living vicariously through everyone else as I don't think either size would really work for me.


Thanks for the info. I totally agree. I'm still waiting to try one on


----------



## Susie Tunes

SugarHazard said:


> View attachment 3776312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love



OMG [emoji44]  Could you please share the name of this fabulous red? [emoji7]


----------



## SugarHazard

Ladybaga said:


> BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you! 



ayc said:


> WOW! gorgeous red!  congrats!!
> can you share the specs?





Susie Tunes said:


> OMG [emoji44]  Could you please share the name of this fabulous red? [emoji7]



Thank you so much! 

 It's my all time favorite Hermes red, Rouge Vif in Fjord Leather Birkin 35 with PHW. In Togo or Clemence, it is a lot bolder and brighter but in Fjord, it's a slightly muted velvety red with gorgeous pink undertone. I just adore it! For reference, I could be wrong but I think the red on the ladybug might be Rouge Vif in Box Leather.


----------



## crisbac

A late post as my birthday was earlier in July: DH gave me a huge surprise! Osmanthe Yunnan Eau de Toilette and... 



GP 30 in Gris Tourterelle Vache Country leather! 



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Nahreen

crisbac said:


> A late post as my birthday was earlier in July: DH gave me a huge surprise! Osmanthe Yunnan Eau de Toilette and...
> 
> View attachment 3777018
> 
> GP 30 in Gris Tourterelle Vache Country leather!
> 
> View attachment 3777019
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



How lovely of your DH. Congratulations to both presents and your birthday.


----------



## crisbac

Nahreen said:


> How lovely of your DH. Congratulations to both presents and your birthday.


Thank you so much, Nahreen!


----------



## kadyooo

I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.


----------



## Monique1004

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290



Oh, no! You got the large ones. There are 2 different sizes on octopus charms. These seems to be too big. You should return them. You will have another chance to catch them later.


----------



## SugarMama

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290



I'm a big lover of bag charms but this is way too big.  Another vote to return.


----------



## DreamingPink

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290



Another vote for returning them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Thanks for the fun modeling pics tho!


----------



## kcavatu

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290


another vote for return them.........yikes!


----------



## DH sucker

The bag is a charm for the octopus. Should be the other way around!


----------



## grapegravity

Lime Rivale!


----------



## hedgwin99

grapegravity said:


> Lime Rivale!
> 
> View attachment 3777572



I love this!!!![emoji108]


----------



## MrsWYK

My newest additions! BE B30 GHW Epsom and MM RA rodeo! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MrsWYK

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290



Those look really cute but they are way too long and big for your Kelly. May look better on a backpack?


----------



## kadyooo

Monique1004 said:


> Oh, no! You got the large ones. There are 2 different sizes on octopus charms. These seems to be too big. You should return them. You will have another chance to catch them later.





SugarMama said:


> I'm a big lover of bag charms but this is way too big.  Another vote to return.





MiniNavy said:


> Another vote for returning them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Thanks for the fun modeling pics tho!





kcavatu said:


> another vote for return them.........yikes!





DH sucker said:


> The bag is a charm for the octopus. Should be the other way around!




Hahahaha! Love your sense of humor[emoji23]



MrsWYK said:


> Those look really cute but they are way too long and big for your Kelly. May look better on a backpack?



Thank you for all "return support" , Yes, they are cute,but I just don't understand why would Hermès made them soooo big? Unlike all other petit H charms I have [emoji31] .


----------



## PurseOnFleek

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290


Wow that's a huge octopus! I vote also to return. Its too big. The tassel charms are in trend at the moment but i think they are typically half the size or at most 2/3 the size of that octo!


----------



## Marisa1

Hapi 3 in Anemone. My SA also gave me the idea to reverse it and wear it on the brown side, since these aren't reversible like the hapi double tour.


----------



## PursePassionLV

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290



Oh merciful heavens!!! Those look more like giant squid than octopus! [emoji15][emoji33]I would definitely return them. I actually thought your K was a 28 in the picture. The octopus totally dwarfed it.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Marisa1 said:


> Hapi 3 in Anemone. My SA also gave me the idea to reverse it and wear it on the brown side, since these aren't reversible like the hapi double tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778125



Love this!! I will probably be trying to pick up another one as well. My SA said they were being phased out! [emoji47] the format is my favorite in the oppressive summer heat when my CDC makes me sweat badly and feels more like an iron shackle than a chic bracelet.


----------



## sarahslater88

Latest Hermes "baby" added to the collection..

B30 in Bleu Izmir Epsom w/GHW... in love!



@CrackBerryCream after our blue discussion and all the great input on this forum about Bleu Izmir I could not resist despite my attempt to finally buy something with PHW..


----------



## CrackBerryCream

sarahslater88 said:


> Latest Hermes "baby" added to the collection..
> 
> B30 in Bleu Izmir Epsom w/GHW... in love!
> View attachment 3778184
> 
> 
> @CrackBerryCream after our blue discussion and all the great input on this forum about Bleu Izmir I could not resist despite my attempt to finally buy something with PHW..



Wow, congratulations! I love love love Blue Izmir with GHW, IMO blue colours pop more with GHW, so it was the right decision  the B looks absolutely gorgeous  Would love to see more pics once you receive her. BI with GHW was also on my list until I got my BP B35 - a greenish blue with GHW was always on top of my wishlist, but I was flexible with the exact shade.


----------



## littleblackbag

hopiko said:


> So happy, I just got my latest SO and I  her...Anemone B30 with Gris Mouette stitching and interior (GHW)! J'adore!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!


Be still my beating heart! WOW!!! I am in love with this colour combo, enjoy your lovely new beauty.


----------



## liz_

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290



This is hilarious! I purchased the small and saw the large ones pop up but I would never think they would be this big. I think they look cool but not sure how to use them cause totally way to big for a bag.


----------



## mcmug17

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290



ah hahahahahahahahaha
sorry...

wahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## mcmug17

Mine!!  160


----------



## HPassion

liz_ said:


> This is hilarious! I purchased the small and saw the large ones pop up but I would never think they would be this big. I think they look cool but not sure how to use them cause totally way to big for a bag.


Maybe as a wind chime


----------



## grapegravity

I caved in to RC again...  This time RC Lindy 30 GHW...  Off to ban island now...




Happy RC family!


----------



## cafecreme15

grapegravity said:


> I caved in to RC again...  This time RC Lindy 30 GHW...  Off to ban island now...
> 
> View attachment 3778801
> 
> 
> Happy RC family!
> 
> View attachment 3778803



What a cute RC family! Especially love that little pico!


----------



## ehy12

grapegravity said:


> I caved in to RC again...  This time RC Lindy 30 GHW...  Off to ban island now...
> 
> View attachment 3778801
> 
> 
> Happy RC family!
> 
> View attachment 3778803


Love love your RC family!!! Especially your lindy!!!


----------



## missD

sarahslater88 said:


> Latest Hermes "baby" added to the collection..
> 
> B30 in Bleu Izmir Epsom w/GHW... in love!
> View attachment 3778184
> 
> 
> @CrackBerryCream after our blue discussion and all the great input on this forum about Bleu Izmir I could not resist despite my attempt to finally buy something with PHW..




Gorgeous choice!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

grapegravity said:


> I caved in to RC again...  This time RC Lindy 30 GHW...  Off to ban island now...
> 
> View attachment 3778801
> 
> 
> Happy RC family!
> 
> View attachment 3778803


Love the happy family!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

sarahslater88 said:


> Latest Hermes "baby" added to the collection..
> 
> B30 in Bleu Izmir Epsom w/GHW... in love![emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778184
> 
> 
> @CrackBerryCream after our blue discussion and all the great input on this forum about Bleu Izmir I could not resist despite my attempt to finally buy something with PHW..


Congrats! BI is a beautiful blue


----------



## iaiki.com

cafecreme15 said:


> This is such a cute little bag. But it almost looks like rouge tomate in this picture instead of rose jaipur.



Yes. So when I received I was wondering is it a Jaipur pink or other color.....


----------



## iaiki.com

As a 90 lover tried to buy a Maxi-twilly cut, surprising me , [emoji7] love it. The size really better then maxi-twilly


----------



## fatcat2523

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290



Omg this is so cute...is this a regular charm or petite H? Do you know the name of it? If you don't mind sharing the price. TIA


----------



## allure244

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3777846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest additions! BE B30 GHW Epsom and MM RA rodeo! Thanks for letting me share!



Yay you decided to take the BE B30. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]Congratulations!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

iaiki.com said:


> Yes. So when I received I was wondering is it a Jaipur pink or other color.....


If you're still not 100% happy with it, I would return/exchange it. If you want a pink in that family, may I suggest rose azalee?


----------



## MrsWYK

allure244 said:


> Yay you decided to take the BE B30. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]Congratulations!!!



Thanks! This BE will satisfy my bag craving for now.  But I'm still on the hunt for my HG- Box B30 GHW.  H Gods, please help me!!


----------



## kadyooo

fatcat2523 said:


> Omg this is so cute...is this a regular charm or petite H? Do you know the name of it? If you don't mind sharing the price. TIA



It is the petite H, but not petite at all! the price is not bad, $ 355+tax called octopus Pom Pom


----------



## grapegravity

cafecreme15 said:


> What a cute RC family! Especially love that little pico!



Thank you!  Pico was my first RC bag, it was love at first sight!



ehy12 said:


> Love love your RC family!!! Especially your lindy!!!



Thank you!  It's my first lindy and I'm looking forward to use her for fall and winter months



PurseOnFleek said:


> Love the happy family!



Thanks dear!  RC is such a happy color!


----------



## sarahslater88

missD said:


> Gorgeous choice!



Thank you thank you!

The blue/green colors with GHW are just too good to pass up


----------



## sarahslater88

PurseOnFleek said:


> Congrats! BI is a beautiful blue



Thank so much 

Hermes makes it hard by making so many beautiful blues, but this one sang to me in the end


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This little sterling horse key chain.      I've been searching for it for a long time.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Small haul from today's shopping trip!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This little sterling horse key chain.      I've been searching for it for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 3779338


We're twins on this!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Thank you  I wish we have petite h in Canada. Too bad


kadyooo said:


> It is the petite H, but not petite at all! the price is not bad, $ 355+tax called octopus Pom Pom


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoupebirkin said:


> We're twins on this!!!


----------



## sarahslater88

sarahslater88 said:


> Latest Hermes "baby" added to the collection..
> 
> B30 in Bleu Izmir Epsom w/GHW... in love!
> View attachment 3778184
> 
> 
> @CrackBerryCream after our blue discussion and all the great input on this forum about Bleu Izmir I could not resist despite my attempt to finally buy something with PHW..



Follow up to this - received my beautiful blue B today and she is just too gorgeous, BI is  Now I am off to hunt for matching accessories 

Have a lovely day ladies


----------



## mcpro

sarahslater88 said:


> Follow up to this - received my beautiful blue B today and she is just too gorgeous, BI is  Now I am off to hunt for matching accessories
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies
> View attachment 3779477


       beautiful!!! can't wait to see action pix!!!


----------



## HGT

iaiki.com said:


> View attachment 3778942
> 
> As a 90 lover tried to buy a Maxi-twilly cut, surprising me , [emoji7] love it. The size really better then maxi-twilly



Love this!! Do you have the tag? If you don't mind, can you share the design and CW with me? Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

HGT said:


> Love this!! Do you have the tag? If you don't mind, can you share the design and CW with me? Thanks!


Not OP but i think it might be this CW05
http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...soie-20x160cm-sangles-en-zigzag-f-130875.html


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sarahslater88 said:


> Follow up to this - received my beautiful blue B today and she is just too gorgeous, BI is  Now I am off to hunt for matching accessories
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies
> View attachment 3779477



Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## HGT

yodaling1 said:


> Not OP but i think it might be this CW05
> http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...soie-20x160cm-sangles-en-zigzag-f-130875.html



Thanks my dear!


----------



## missD

sarahslater88 said:


> Follow up to this - received my beautiful blue B today and she is just too gorgeous, BI is  Now I am off to hunt for matching accessories
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies
> View attachment 3779477



Love love love the color! I've been eyeing Ann's myself and am still kicking myself for missing out on their Colvert B30. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## csetcos

sarahslater88 said:


> Follow up to this - received my beautiful blue B today and she is just too gorgeous, BI is  Now I am off to hunt for matching accessories
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies
> View attachment 3779477



Congrats! I noticed when this sold- it's such a beautiful color. I'm glad it was snatched up by one of us!!! [emoji8]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This little sterling horse key chain.      I've been searching for it for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 3779338


Love it! I too have been searching for this for a reasonable price or just the pegazus lock. Cant wait to see it in action


----------



## sarahslater88

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!





csetcos said:


> Congrats! I noticed when this sold- it's such a beautiful color. I'm glad it was snatched up by one of us!!! [emoji8]





missD said:


> Love love love the color! I've been eyeing Ann's myself and am still kicking myself for missing out on their Colvert B30. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!



Thanks so much ladies! 

@csetcos I too am glad it stayed in the PF family  promise more action pics going forward!

@missD Totally agree, I was doing so much research about all the blues and so glad I landed on BI, it is such a gorgeous blue, even more so with GHW IMO. I know what you mean, such a bummer when the sold sticker suddenly pops up next to one you are eyeing


----------



## atelierforward

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This little sterling horse key chain.      I've been searching for it for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 3779338


How adorable! I wish H would make current designs like these little charms again


----------



## atelierforward

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3779341
> View attachment 3779342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small haul from today's shopping trip!!


Absolutely love the scarf!


----------



## atelierforward

sarahslater88 said:


> Follow up to this - received my beautiful blue B today and she is just too gorgeous, BI is  Now I am off to hunt for matching accessories
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies
> View attachment 3779477


So you're the lucky one who bought it. I've been stalking it on AFF. Congrats!!


----------



## Ladybaga

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290


This is really cute, but I agree that it is too big for your gorgeous kelly.  Could you place it on a door knob? Perhaps a back door that you use all the time or the front door (inside the house, of course.)?  Every time you leave the house, you would have a smile on your face seeing these cuties!


----------



## hopiko

sarahslater88 said:


> Follow up to this - received my beautiful blue B today and she is just too gorgeous, BI is  Now I am off to hunt for matching accessories
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies
> View attachment 3779477


BI in epsom is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Thank you for the LIKES everyone!!  



PurseOnFleek said:


> Love it! I too have been searching for this for a reasonable price or just the pegazus lock. Cant wait to see it in action



Thank you, *PurseOnFleek*!!    I'll be posting action shots later.  



atelierforward said:


> How adorable! I wish H would make current designs like these little charms again



Thank you, *atelierforward*!!     It would be nice if they made more charms like this.  I haven't seen any for a few years.


----------



## floflo

Marisa1 said:


> Hapi 3 in Anemone. My SA also gave me the idea to reverse it and wear it on the brown side, since these aren't reversible like the hapi double tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778125



Looks very cute with the VCA ring!


----------



## kcavatu

PursePassionLV said:


> Love this!! I will probably be trying to pick up another one as well. My SA said they were being phased out! [emoji47] the format is my favorite in the oppressive summer heat when my CDC makes me sweat badly and feels more like an iron shackle than a chic bracelet.


What phase out the Hapi 3?!!? Has anyone else heard this rumor?


----------



## cavalla

crisbac said:


> A late post as my birthday was earlier in July: DH gave me a huge surprise! Osmanthe Yunnan Eau de Toilette and...
> 
> View attachment 3777018
> 
> GP 30 in Gris Tourterelle Vache Country leather!
> 
> View attachment 3777019
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats on both but especially the Osmanthe Yunnan hermessence. It's such a delicate and beautiful fragrance. Your DH has good taste.


----------



## crisbac

cavalla said:


> Congrats on both but especially the Osmanthe Yunnan hermessence. It's such a delicate and beautiful fragrance. Your DH has good taste.


Thank you very much, cavalla!  Yes, DH has good taste, and he also had the kind help from my lovely SA!


----------



## bagalogist

grapegravity said:


> I caved in to RC again...  This time RC Lindy 30 GHW...  Off to ban island now...
> 
> View attachment 3778801
> 
> 
> Happy RC family!
> 
> View attachment 3778803


You are the queen of RC. One of the best H red. Enjoy all your RC


----------



## mlsv

sarahslater88 said:


> Follow up to this - received my beautiful blue B today and she is just too gorgeous, BI is  Now I am off to hunt for matching accessories
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies
> View attachment 3779477





gorgeous!!!


----------



## K21

hopiko said:


> Love this!  What color is it?  Zanzibar, Hydra, Turquoise? Beautiful, congrats!


I am not sure, but they said its the new blue of this year!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

sarahslater88 said:


> Follow up to this - received my beautiful blue B today and she is just too gorgeous, BI is  Now I am off to hunt for matching accessories
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies
> View attachment 3779477



Amazing!  BI with GHW is simply stunning! Don't forget to take action pics in bright sunlight, the colour pops most in sunlight IMO


----------



## Pinayfrench

Just got this today. Birkin Etoupe 30


----------



## ayc

Pinayfrench said:


> Just got this today. Birkin Etoupe 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781290


congrats!! such classy color!


----------



## Pinayfrench

ayc said:


> congrats!! such classy color!


Thank you. Been waiting for this color for a long time.


----------



## periogirl28

Pinayfrench said:


> Just got this today. Birkin Etoupe 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781290


Congrats! An evergreen Hermes classic!


----------



## Pinayfrench

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! An evergreen Hermes classic!


Thank you.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Pinayfrench said:


> Just got this today. Birkin Etoupe 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781290



Congratulations - so lovely [emoji4]


----------



## rebeccalily

Hi everyone! I'm so excited to post my new Kelly long wallet in Vert Titien Ostrich. This is my first post here ever after months of lurking/admiring


----------



## Pinayfrench

Susie Tunes said:


> Congratulations - so lovely [emoji4]


Thank you


----------



## grapegravity

bagalogist said:


> You are the queen of RC. One of the best H red. Enjoy all your RC


Thank you dear!


----------



## ayc

rebeccalily said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so excited to post my new Kelly long wallet in Vert Titien Ostrich. This is my first post here ever after months of lurking/admiring


wow! such a classy green!  congrats!!


----------



## rebeccalily

ayc said:


> wow! such a classy green!  congrats!!


Thank you ayc! I think it's a nice neutral green.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Pinayfrench said:


> Just got this today. Birkin Etoupe 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781290



Congrats! Great neutral!


----------



## iaiki.com

HGT said:


> Love this!! Do you have the tag? If you don't mind, can you share the design and CW with me? Thanks!





obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!





yodaling1 said:


> Not OP but i think it might be this CW05
> http://all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-...soie-20x160cm-sangles-en-zigzag-f-130875.html



@yodaling1 yes is this one.

@HGT here is the tag.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Pinayfrench said:


> Just got this today. Birkin Etoupe 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781290


Perfect Colour . Love your emoji choice


rebeccalily said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so excited to post my new Kelly long wallet in Vert Titien Ostrich. This is my first post here ever after months of lurking/admiring


Congrats beautiful


----------



## Pinayfrench

PurseOnFleek said:


> Perfect Colour . Love your emoji choice
> 
> Congrats beautiful


Thank you. I was so happy


----------



## DR2014

rebeccalily said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so excited to post my new Kelly long wallet in Vert Titien Ostrich. This is my first post here ever after months of lurking/admiring


wow!!  stunning!!!


----------



## my peko

Collier de Chien Rock


----------



## Sickgrl13

Totally unexpected dream came true: black box Constance 23 from my birth year. We are both 41 years young.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sickgrl13 said:


> Totally unexpected dream came true: black box Constance 23 from my birth year. We are both 41 years young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782586


Wow!! Absolutely stunning. Sounds like one of those purchases where it was just meant to be!


----------



## danny123

rebeccalily said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so excited to post my new Kelly long wallet in Vert Titien Ostrich. This is my first post here ever after months of lurking/admiring


wow so stunning and special
love vert titien!!


----------



## rebeccalily

danny123 said:


> wow so stunning and special
> love vert titien!!


Thank you! It is a gorgeous deep green.


----------



## Nahreen

My new behapi in Rose extreme/Rose shocking combo in Swift with shw. I love these new colours. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






A group pic of my collection of pink and purple acessories.


----------



## cafecreme15

Nahreen said:


> My new behapi in Rose extreme/Rose shocking combo in Swift with shw. I love these new colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783436
> View attachment 3783437
> View attachment 3783438
> 
> 
> A group pic of my collection of pink and purple acessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783439



Love this, Nahreen! If I could find a behapi in rose azalee and rose extreme, then I would be a very happy H addict! [emoji23]


----------



## Nahreen

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this, Nahreen! If I could find a behapi in rose azalee and rose extreme, then I would be a very happy H addict! [emoji23]


Thank you cafecreme. I hope you are lucky finding your behapi combo. Otherwise I suggest you buy one in rose azalee and one in rose extreme. They are for being H, fairly reasonably priced.


----------



## cafecreme15

Nahreen said:


> Thank you cafecreme. I hope you are lucky finding your behapi combo. Otherwise I suggest you buy one in rose azalee and one in rose extreme. They are for being H, fairly reasonably priced.



Yes that is very true! I'm going to put this down for my next "haul" since I already have some things on hold for me at my home store that I will be picking up at the end of the month. Need to space out the damage where I can LOL


----------



## Sickgrl13

Nahreen said:


> My new behapi in Rose extreme/Rose shocking combo in Swift with shw. I love these new colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783436
> View attachment 3783437
> View attachment 3783438
> 
> 
> A group pic of my collection of pink and purple acessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783439


OMG, gorgeous Nahreen!  Can you share what the reference number is?  (Starts with an H).


----------



## Nahreen

Sickgrl13 said:


> OMG, gorgeous Nahreen!  Can you share what the reference number is?  (Starts with an H).



Thank you so much. The number is H064647CKAVT3. The last two, T3, stands for the size (16,5 cm wrist). I don't know if the wrist size is counted from using the first or last hole.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Nahreen said:


> Thank you so much. The number is H064647CKAVT3. The last two, T3, stands for the size (16,5 cm wrist). I don't know if the wrist size is counted from using the first or last hole.



Thank you, thank you!  Off to call my SA.


----------



## KittieKelly

Do seconds count? I've been dying for a Grizzly, finally found the right one the other day  It should be arriving soon  
Grizzly/Capucine, gold hardware


----------



## DH sucker

Another new tie!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## crisbac

Nahreen said:


> My new behapi in Rose extreme/Rose shocking combo in Swift with shw. I love these new colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783436
> View attachment 3783437
> View attachment 3783438
> 
> 
> A group pic of my collection of pink and purple acessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783439


Love the colors, Nahreen!  And it's perfect with your collection! Big congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

crisbac said:


> Love the colors, Nahreen!  And it's perfect with your collection! Big congrats!



Thank you so much crisbac. I am so happy to find the perfect bracelet to match my collection.


----------



## Stansy

This:


----------



## SugarHazard

For the days when I want something simpler than a Birkin or Kelly yet still luxurious and classic H; introducing my new Victoria II 35 in Rose Azalee Clemence PHW.

It is so roomy and way lighter than my B35. I use a bag insert for organization and to protect the linen lining.

The color saturation is incredible and it's so pretty in pink! This leather is delicious. I've been craving something in Rose Azalee for awhile. I almost got the Bolide 27 Rose Azalee in Swift but I prefer Clemence over Swift and I liked the size of the Victoria 35 more. My favorite color combination is pink and red. 

It'll also be perfect for traveling when combined with either one of my Chanels or my Fendi Mini Baguettes.

Here she is with my Ostrich Bearn in Bougainvillier, CDC in Fuchsia Gator, and Bolduc Cashmere Shawl.

So happy.


----------



## Ella Perry

My First Hermes , hope it gets here soon  Just bought it last night ..its a Vintage kaba Cabas 40..


----------



## luxi_max

Thanks for letting me share!  Noir Togo Palladium B30 with a malachite scarf ring.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SugarHazard said:


> For the days when I want something simpler than a Birkin or Kelly yet still luxurious and classic H; introducing my new Victoria II 35 in Rose Azalee Clemence PHW.


I almost fainted from this photo of all the beautiful H pinks. I LOVE your collection of pink shades, shapes, and styles. Congratulations on the lovely new addition!


----------



## ayc

luxi_max said:


> Thanks for letting me share!  Noir Togo Palladium B30 with a malachite scarf ring.
> 
> View attachment 3784056
> 
> View attachment 3784057


wow!  congrats!!


----------



## luxi_max

ayc said:


> wow!  congrats!!


Thank you!  I am so happy that my SA was able to find a bag that has all specs that I asked for.


----------



## aosyd

So happy，C24 blue zanzibar，thanks for let me sharing


----------



## fatcat2523

rebeccalily said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so excited to post my new Kelly long wallet in Vert Titien Ostrich. This is my first post here ever after months of lurking/admiring


Congrats on your new wallet. May I ask how much is it? TIA


----------



## seasounds

aosyd said:


> So happy，C24 blue zanzibar，thanks for let me sharing


Is this evercolor?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## tipsyhoney

Very happy to introduce my first B - In black Togo leather and PHW. A lucky girl today indeed!


----------



## luxi_max

Congrats!  We are twins!!!


tipsyhoney said:


> Very happy to introduce my first B - In black Togo leather and PHW. A lucky girl today indeed!
> View attachment 3784589
> 
> View attachment 3784608
> View attachment 3784610


----------



## Tonimichelle

tipsyhoney said:


> Very happy to introduce my first B - In black Togo leather and PHW. A lucky girl today indeed!
> View attachment 3784589
> 
> View attachment 3784608
> View attachment 3784610


Congratulations! My dream bag


----------



## luvlux64

Just sharing today's purchase here. Thanks!




My first ever H bag Evelyne iii size 16 (Bleu Zanzibar) & first H footwear The Oasis [emoji173]️


----------



## aosyd

seasounds said:


> Is this evercolor?  It's gorgeous!



Yes，it is evercolor


----------



## Luluc1415

SugarHazard said:


> For the days when I want something simpler than a Birkin or Kelly yet still luxurious and classic H; introducing my new Victoria II 35 in Rose Azalee Clemence PHW.
> 
> It is so roomy and way lighter than my B35. I use a bag insert for organization and to protect the linen lining.
> 
> The color saturation is incredible and it's so pretty in pink! This leather is delicious. I've been craving something in Rose Azalee for awhile. I almost got the Bolide 27 Rose Azalee in Swift but I prefer Clemence over Swift and I liked the size of the Victoria 35 more. My favorite color combination is pink and red.
> 
> It'll also be perfect for traveling when combined with either one of my Chanels or my Fendi Mini Baguettes.
> 
> Here she is with my Ostrich Bearn in Bougainvillier, CDC in Fuchsia Gator, and Bolduc Cashmere Shawl.
> 
> So happy.
> 
> View attachment 3783908



Awww it's lovely
*drools


----------



## jkhuu623

aosyd said:


> So happy，C24 blue zanzibar，thanks for let me sharing



We're bag twins!!!!! [emoji133]


----------



## Kristal7788

SugarHazard said:


> For the days when I want something simpler than a Birkin or Kelly yet still luxurious and classic H; introducing my new Victoria II 35 in Rose Azalee Clemence PHW.
> 
> It is so roomy and way lighter than my B35. I use a bag insert for organization and to protect the linen lining.
> 
> The color saturation is incredible and it's so pretty in pink! This leather is delicious. I've been craving something in Rose Azalee for awhile. I almost got the Bolide 27 Rose Azalee in Swift but I prefer Clemence over Swift and I liked the size of the Victoria 35 more. My favorite color combination is pink and red.
> 
> It'll also be perfect for traveling when combined with either one of my Chanels or my Fendi Mini Baguettes.
> 
> Here she is with my Ostrich Bearn in Bougainvillier, CDC in Fuchsia Gator, and Bolduc Cashmere Shawl.
> 
> So happy.
> 
> View attachment 3783908



Gorgeous!! I've been eyeing for a Rose Azalee anything lately. But everything is sold out in my store !! Gorgeous color!! [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Sickgrl13 said:


> Totally unexpected dream came true: black box Constance 23 from my birth year. We are both 41 years young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782586


Stunning! It can be so hard to find a vintage piece you love in your birth year i am struggling to find one in the exact style I want. This must of been fate to chance upon it!


Nahreen said:


> My new behapi in Rose extreme/Rose shocking combo in Swift with shw. I love these new colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783436
> View attachment 3783437
> View attachment 3783438
> 
> 
> A group pic of my collection of pink and purple acessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3783439


Awesome combo! I need this in my life too!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

SugarHazard said:


> For the days when I want something simpler than a Birkin or Kelly yet still luxurious and classic H; introducing my new Victoria II 35 in Rose Azalee Clemence PHW.
> 
> It is so roomy and way lighter than my B35. I use a bag insert for organization and to protect the linen lining.
> 
> The color saturation is incredible and it's so pretty in pink! This leather is delicious. I've been craving something in Rose Azalee for awhile. I almost got the Bolide 27 Rose Azalee in Swift but I prefer Clemence over Swift and I liked the size of the Victoria 35 more. My favorite color combination is pink and red. [emoji813]
> 
> It'll also be perfect for traveling when combined with either one of my Chanels or my Fendi Mini Baguettes.
> 
> Here she is with my Ostrich Bearn in Bougainvillier, CDC in Fuchsia Gator, and Bolduc Cashmere Shawl.
> 
> So happy.
> 
> View attachment 3783908


Beautiful colour choice and leather. Victoria is a convenient bag to carry that packs a punch


luxi_max said:


> Thanks for letting me share!  Noir Togo Palladium B30 with a malachite scarf ring.
> 
> View attachment 3784056
> 
> View attachment 3784057


Gorgeous classic


tipsyhoney said:


> Very happy to introduce my first B - In black Togo leather and PHW. A lucky girl today indeed!
> View attachment 3784589
> 
> View attachment 3784608
> View attachment 3784610


Congrats on your first B great colour and hw combo


luvlux64 said:


> Just sharing today's purchase here. Thanks!
> View attachment 3785151
> 
> View attachment 3785154
> 
> My first ever H bag Evelyne iii size 16 (Bleu Zanzibar) & first H footwear The Oasis [emoji173]️


Beautiful two choices especially the colour of your mini eve


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Finally got the Nude jelly sandals[emoji18]  and picked out a RA bracelet to match my B25


----------



## lynne_ross

PurseOnFleek said:


> Finally got the Nude jelly sandals[emoji18]  and picked out a RA bracelet to match my B25
> View attachment 3785384



I have been hunting through Europe for this! They are sold out in my size everywhere!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

lynne_ross said:


> I have been hunting through Europe for this! They are sold out in my size everywhere!


Yes they are very hard to get! My SA transferred these in from another store in the country


----------



## lynne_ross

PurseOnFleek said:


> Yes they are very hard to get! My SA transferred these in from another store in the country



So nice of your SA! They have my size on the France website - so that is my back up plan since my BFF lives in Paris and will order for me if I can't find. I am tempted to get the orange ones too since I wear a lot of neutrals.


----------



## KittieKelly

It's here!! It's sooo soft and cuddly and in beautiful shape  and it has Permabrass hardware which is so pretty, It's like a pale gold 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Nanami_S.

I tried not to be over excited, but DH got me these for my birthday. [emoji177][emoji177] 


Ready for a little revel? [emoji4]

My very first Herbag Zip 31 in Rouge Tomate!



Can't wait to take her out this weekend. I will probably start carrying her to work as well because the size is perfect and she is so elegant! [emoji166]
During the same visit, I was lucky to catch these two Savana Dance Twillies!! Savana Dance remains my favorite Twilly design. 



DH stayed late last night to play dress up with me and the Herbag. 



He had to remind me not to overdress her. Ha ha... [emoji39]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]️


----------



## atelierforward

aosyd said:


> So happy，C24 blue zanzibar，thanks for let me sharing


Gorgeous leather!


----------



## Sickgrl13

PurseOnFleek said:


> Stunning! It can be so hard to find a vintage piece you love in your birth year i am struggling to find one in the exact style I want. This must of been fate to chance upon it!
> 
> Awesome combo! I need this in my life too!


Thank you @PurseOnFleek!  A birth year Rouge H K32 got away from me last year--I wasn't about to let it happen again!  I am not a shoulder bag person, but already I am finding the C to be quite easy to use.


----------



## sarahslater88

Hello lovelies 

Finally found the perfect smaller H wallet (Silk'in )in love with the color 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## sarahslater88

aosyd said:


> So happy，C24 blue zanzibar，thanks for let me sharing



Stunning


----------



## sarahslater88

Pinayfrench said:


> Just got this today. Birkin Etoupe 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781290



Amazing, congrats!!


----------



## alexandmax

I just purchased a Jypsiere 28 in Paris (it was so much less I couldn't pass it up).  I purchased it in gold and can't decide if I should keep it or exchange it (it feels a little like my mom or grandmother would wear it more??).  I called my local store and was told I have 30 days to exchange it.  The SA also mentioned there was an extensive waitlist for the gold in the 28.... Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Silk'in in cognac, picked it up today. I just can't....


----------



## Ang-Lin

I only stopped by the store to pick up one of these that my SA has set aside for me...


----------



## Ang-Lin

And of course it's never a trip to a Hermes store without making unintended purchases. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Ang-Lin said:


> And of course it's never a trip to a Hermes store without making unintended purchases. Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful boots! Enjoy!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

KittieKelly said:


> View attachment 3785623
> View attachment 3785624
> 
> 
> It's here!! It's sooo soft and cuddly and in beautiful shape [emoji813] and it has Permabrass hardware which is so pretty, It's like a pale gold
> Thanks for letting me share [emoji2]


Looks so smooshy ! Congrats!


Nanami_S. said:


> I tried not to be over excited, but DH got me these for my birthday. [emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3785644
> 
> Ready for a little revel? [emoji4]
> 
> My very first Herbag Zip 31 in Rouge Tomate!
> View attachment 3785647
> 
> 
> Can't wait to take her out this weekend. I will probably start carrying her to work as well because the size is perfect and she is so elegant! [emoji166]
> During the same visit, I was lucky to catch these two Savana Dance Twillies!! Savana Dance remains my favorite Twilly design.
> View attachment 3785650
> 
> 
> DH stayed late last night to play dress up with me and the Herbag.
> View attachment 3785651
> 
> 
> He had to remind me not to overdress her. Ha ha... [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3785652
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji173]️


What a lovely bday present! Your DH is right with a vibrant red like this less accessories is best the twillys are great especially because hunter leather but you may have to be very selective with charms


----------



## PursePassionLV

Ang-Lin said:


> And of course it's never a trip to a Hermes store without making unintended purchases. Thanks for letting me share!



Love the boots!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Ang-Lin said:


> I only stopped by the store to pick up one of these that my SA has set aside for me...



I got to play with some of those today at the store too!! They are ALL AMMMMMAZING!! it took every ounce of willpower to only buy one colorway. Hopefully I can find some time to snap a few photos later. Can't wait for some mod shots!! I'd love to see how you style it.


----------



## restricter

My new to me Vert Fonce Christine in Ardennes is Jinjy approved.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

restricter said:


> My new to me Vert Fonce Christine in Ardennes is Jinjy approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786231


Aww love the Christine bag. Easy to use and holds a good amount!


----------



## Nanami_S.

PurseOnFleek said:


> Looks so smooshy ! Congrats!
> 
> What a lovely bday present! Your DH is right with a vibrant red like this less accessories is best the twillys are great especially because hunter leather but you may have to be very selective with charms



Thanks you! [emoji177] You are right. I will probably just decorate it with the Twilly. DH loves the leather color because it shows a great contrast.


----------



## Ang-Lin

PursePassionLV said:


> I got to play with some of those today at the store too!! They are ALL AMMMMMAZING!! it took every ounce of willpower to only buy one colorway. Hopefully I can find some time to snap a few photos later. Can't wait for some mod shots!! I'd love to see how you style it.



Aren't they so dreamy?!?!?!? *sigh*. I had a hard time picking between this and the blue/vert. The light pink was gorgeous too!!!! Which one did you end up getting?! Would love to see you modeling it too!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

PursePassionLV said:


> Love the boots!!


Thank you ❤️❤️❤️  Now I can't wait for fall to bust these out!


----------



## Ang-Lin

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Beautiful boots! Enjoy!


Thank you kindly!!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

luvlux64 said:


> Just sharing today's purchase here. Thanks!
> View attachment 3785151
> 
> View attachment 3785154
> 
> My first ever H bag Evelyne iii size 16 (Bleu Zanzibar) & first H footwear The Oasis [emoji173]️


We are twinning with the Oasis!!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Ang-Lin said:


> And of course it's never a trip to a Hermes store without making unintended purchases. Thanks for letting me share!


Such a true statement  Beautiful boots! Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aosyd said:


> So happy，C24 blue zanzibar，thanks for let me sharing


Absolutely looove this shade of blue!!! Looks like a vacation on the beach!!  Just dreamy!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Kitty S. said:


> Such a true statement  Beautiful boots! Enjoy!


Right?!? My poor credit card   Thank you so much!


----------



## luvlux64

Ang-Lin said:


> We are twinning with the Oasis!!!!



Hi Ang-Lin! How is it? Comfy? I'm excited to wear it one of these days [emoji4]. Thanks


----------



## Ang-Lin

luvlux64 said:


> Hi Ang-Lin! How is it? Comfy? I'm excited to wear it one of these days [emoji4]. Thanks



It's comfy enough (and looks amazing too!). I wouldn't wear it exploring the city for a day tho. Tried it one time and my poor legs weren't happy. 

Enjoy the haul! I'm sure they will look gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I haven't been here in a while. I don't know how to manage TPF and IG at the same time. [emoji23] Here are some goodies to help me until I wait for my bags.


----------



## chica727

Sarah_sarah said:


> I haven't been here in a while. I don't know how to manage TPF and IG at the same time. [emoji23] Here are some goodies to help me until I wait for my bags.
> 
> View attachment 3786820
> View attachment 3786821
> View attachment 3786823
> View attachment 3786825
> View attachment 3786826


@Sarah_sarah: what a lovely haul. I, especially, love the boots. Do you have the details?


----------



## Ang-Lin

Sarah_sarah said:


> I haven't been here in a while. I don't know how to manage TPF and IG at the same time. [emoji23] Here are some goodies to help me until I wait for my bags.
> 
> View attachment 3786820
> View attachment 3786821
> View attachment 3786823
> View attachment 3786825
> View attachment 3786826


Lovely haul! Let's hope that your bags come soon!


----------



## leuleu

Sarah_sarah said:


> I haven't been here in a while. I don't know how to manage TPF and IG at the same time. [emoji23] Here are some goodies to help me until I wait for my bags.
> 
> View attachment 3786820
> View attachment 3786821
> View attachment 3786823
> View attachment 3786825
> View attachment 3786826


Aie, aie, aie ! Super cool ! What's the scarf ? A moussie ? Everything is beautiful.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

chica727 said:


> @Sarah_sarah: what a lovely haul. I, especially, love the boots. Do you have the details?



Thanks so much. The boots are from the winter collection. They are the bottine femme proof veau/chevre velours H172054Z 370. I hope this helps. They are selling super fast. 



Ang-Lin said:


> Lovely haul! Let's hope that your bags come soon!



Thanks, I'm hoping too. Especially that SO. [emoji173]️ 



leuleu said:


> Aie, aie, aie ! Super cool ! What's the scarf ? A moussie ? Everything is beautiful.



Thanks a lot. It's a moussie indeed. The tapis persans which my SM held for a while for me.


----------



## scarf1

Sarah_sarah said:


> I haven't been here in a while. I don't know how to manage TPF and IG at the same time. [emoji23] Here are some goodies to help me until I wait for my bags.
> 
> View attachment 3786820
> View attachment 3786821
> View attachment 3786823
> View attachment 3786825
> View attachment 3786826


 twins on that moussie! You will love it!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

scarf1 said:


> twins on that moussie! You will love it!



I'm always storing scarves and never using them. But I sure hope I use this one. Thanks.


----------



## juzluvpink

These were technically July purchases but I only managed to pick some up in August..



Those items I've picked up only in August ain't stacked together. But here we go..


My 2nd pair



Finally a charm in Noir



Curiosite chest charm



I could no longer find them in local store. Many thanks to a friend who found them in HK.



Finally found a bracelet in Etoupe in my size and its in RGHW!



Adding on the Black Grand Loop (I have the same in Barenia)



Mini Cardholder tt can slot into my wallet.

To be continued...


----------



## juzluvpink

I bought 2 cashmere and 1 silk in July. But decided to only keep the cashmere in Tressor Artiste.



Jelly sandals!

Items that I only picked up in August:


My first Barenia! Halzan 31.



Galop!



Into the Canadian Wild.



I've returned 1 silk and 1 cashmere to my local store and got this 100cm format from men's dept instead. Harnais de Cabriol (Rouge/Fanelle/Vert). It is so soft!!!

Ok. I'm so dead. Off to ban island to be jailed for a long time.


----------



## cafecreme15

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3787137
> 
> I bought 2 cashmere and 1 silk in July. But decided to only keep the cashmere in Tressor Artiste.
> 
> View attachment 3787140
> 
> Jelly sandals!
> 
> Items that I only picked up in August:
> View attachment 3787141
> 
> My first Barenia! Halzan 31.
> 
> View attachment 3787143
> 
> Galop!
> 
> View attachment 3787144
> 
> Into the Canadian Wild.
> 
> View attachment 3787145
> 
> I've returned 1 silk and 1 cashmere to my local store and got this 100cm format from men's dept instead. Harnais de Cabriol (Rouge/Fanelle/Vert). It is so soft!!!
> 
> Ok. I'm so dead. Off to ban island to be jailed for a long time.



What an amazing haul! That halzan is so gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## luvlux64

Ang-Lin said:


> It's comfy enough (and looks amazing too!). I wouldn't wear it exploring the city for a day tho. Tried it one time and my poor legs weren't happy.
> 
> Enjoy the haul! I'm sure they will look gorgeous!



Thanks [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3787137
> 
> I bought 2 cashmere and 1 silk in July. But decided to only keep the cashmere in Tressor Artiste.
> 
> View attachment 3787140
> 
> Jelly sandals!
> 
> Items that I only picked up in August:
> View attachment 3787141
> 
> My first Barenia! Halzan 31.
> 
> View attachment 3787143
> 
> Galop!
> 
> View attachment 3787144
> 
> Into the Canadian Wild.
> 
> View attachment 3787145
> 
> I've returned 1 silk and 1 cashmere to my local store and got this 100cm format from men's dept instead. Harnais de Cabriol (Rouge/Fanelle/Vert). It is so soft!!!
> 
> Ok. I'm so dead. Off to ban island to be jailed for a long time.



Amazing, amazing, gorgeous haul! Love that Barenia Halzan!


----------



## Nahreen

PurseOnFleek said:


> Stunning! It can be so hard to find a vintage piece you love in your birth year i am struggling to find one in the exact style I want. This must of been fate to chance upon it!
> 
> Awesome combo! I need this in my life too!



Thank you PurseOnFleek.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

juzluvpink said:


> These were technically July purchases but I only managed to pick some up in August..
> View attachment 3787123
> 
> 
> Those items I've picked up only in August ain't stacked together. But here we go..
> View attachment 3787125
> 
> My 2nd pair
> 
> View attachment 3787129
> 
> Finally a charm in Noir
> 
> View attachment 3787130
> 
> Curiosite chest charm
> 
> View attachment 3787131
> 
> I could no longer find them in local store. Many thanks to a friend who found them in HK.
> 
> View attachment 3787133
> 
> Finally found a bracelet in Etoupe in my size and its in RGHW!
> 
> View attachment 3787134
> 
> Adding on the Black Grand Loop (I have the same in Barenia)
> 
> View attachment 3787135
> 
> Mini Cardholder tt can slot into my wallet.
> 
> To be continued...


Wow what a haul! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PursePassionLV

I finally had time to dash to the store and pick these goodies up. I had to take LO with me since my nanny is on vacation, DH out of town and my mom was working. Didn't know they had H coloring books. It was a huge savior while I tried on my scarves and decided on one. He was much better behaved than hubs usually is in the store. Hahahah. Maybe next time I can get him a coloring book. [emoji848]












And some "action shots" of little man having some fun. He asked me what those shoes were called on the shelf. I told him Orans. He said "I like Orans mommy". Me too little man...me too. 




We went to leave and I realized we didn't have his "snoopy". Turns out snoops was hanging by the shoes. SMH. Boys


----------



## bastardino6

beautiful Constance. Which leather is this?


----------



## bastardino6

JCCL said:


> My damaged this month but still smiling


 beautiful Constance. Which leather is this?


----------



## foxyqt

my grand purchase of the year and my ultimate wishlist item for 2017: presenting miss Kelly 28 in gorgeous clemence Etain GHW!!  She is my first ever Kelly and I can't wait to take her out! Thanks to everyone who shared their feedback on Clemence leather in my previous thread.. I absolutely love everything about her  leather, color, hardware & most of all the size! Its perfect for my tiny 5'2 frame. Now I just need a baby B25 and my collection will be complete


----------



## Nankali

foxyqt said:


> my grand purchase of the year and my ultimate wishlist item for 2017: presenting miss Kelly 28 in gorgeous clemence Etain GHW!!  She is my first ever Kelly and I can't wait to take her out! Thanks to everyone who shared their feedback on Clemence leather in my previous thread.. I absolutely love everything about her  leather, color, hardware & most of all the size! Its perfect for my tiny 5'2 frame. Now I just need a baby B25 and my collection will be complete
> 
> View attachment 3788259
> View attachment 3788260
> View attachment 3788261



Huge congrats!! What an amazing Kelly, perfect in every detail. Love the size,  color & HW combo. Lucky girl!!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

PursePassionLV said:


> I finally had time to dash to the store and pick these goodies up. I had to take LO with me since my nanny is on vacation, DH out of town and my mom was working. Didn't know they had H coloring books. It was a huge savior while I tried on my scarves and decided on one. He was much better behaved than hubs usually is in the store. Hahahah. Maybe next time I can get him a coloring book. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3787531
> 
> View attachment 3787533
> 
> View attachment 3787534
> 
> View attachment 3787535
> 
> View attachment 3787538
> 
> 
> And some "action shots" of little man having some fun. He asked me what those shoes were called on the shelf. I told him Orans. He said "I like Orans mommy". Me too little man...me too.
> 
> View attachment 3787539
> 
> 
> We went to leave and I realized we didn't have his "snoopy". Turns out snoops was hanging by the shoes. SMH. Boys
> View attachment 3787542


Lol so cute where he left snoopy


----------



## PursePassionLV

foxyqt said:


> my grand purchase of the year and my ultimate wishlist item for 2017: presenting miss Kelly 28 in gorgeous clemence Etain GHW!!  She is my first ever Kelly and I can't wait to take her out! Thanks to everyone who shared their feedback on Clemence leather in my previous thread.. I absolutely love everything about her  leather, color, hardware & most of all the size! Its perfect for my tiny 5'2 frame. Now I just need a baby B25 and my collection will be complete
> 
> View attachment 3788259
> View attachment 3788260
> View attachment 3788261



Huge congrats to you!! What a dream color. I can't wait to see some mod shots.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PursePassionLV said:


> I finally had time to dash to the store and pick these goodies up. I had to take LO with me since my nanny is on vacation, DH out of town and my mom was working. Didn't know they had H coloring books. It was a huge savior while I tried on my scarves and decided on one. He was much better behaved than hubs usually is in the store. Hahahah. Maybe next time I can get him a coloring book. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3787531
> 
> View attachment 3787533
> 
> View attachment 3787534
> 
> View attachment 3787535
> 
> View attachment 3787538
> 
> 
> And some "action shots" of little man having some fun. He asked me what those shoes were called on the shelf. I told him Orans. He said "I like Orans mommy". Me too little man...me too.
> 
> View attachment 3787539
> 
> 
> We went to leave and I realized we didn't have his "snoopy". Turns out snoops was hanging by the shoes. SMH. Boys
> View attachment 3787542



Wow that lindy is gorgeous!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

foxyqt said:


> my grand purchase of the year and my ultimate wishlist item for 2017: presenting miss Kelly 28 in gorgeous clemence Etain GHW!!  She is my first ever Kelly and I can't wait to take her out! Thanks to everyone who shared their feedback on Clemence leather in my previous thread.. I absolutely love everything about her  leather, color, hardware & most of all the size! Its perfect for my tiny 5'2 frame. Now I just need a baby B25 and my collection will be complete
> 
> View attachment 3788259
> View attachment 3788260
> View attachment 3788261



Love the colour & size! Congrats!!


----------



## cafecreme15

PursePassionLV said:


> I finally had time to dash to the store and pick these goodies up. I had to take LO with me since my nanny is on vacation, DH out of town and my mom was working. Didn't know they had H coloring books. It was a huge savior while I tried on my scarves and decided on one. He was much better behaved than hubs usually is in the store. Hahahah. Maybe next time I can get him a coloring book. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3787531
> 
> View attachment 3787533
> 
> View attachment 3787534
> 
> View attachment 3787535
> 
> View attachment 3787538
> 
> 
> And some "action shots" of little man having some fun. He asked me what those shoes were called on the shelf. I told him Orans. He said "I like Orans mommy". Me too little man...me too.
> 
> View attachment 3787539
> 
> 
> We went to leave and I realized we didn't have his "snoopy". Turns out snoops was hanging by the shoes. SMH. Boys
> View attachment 3787542



This is so cute!! I was JUST telling my SO I may have to drag him to H when I go to pick some things up in a couple of weeks, and he was not thrilled. Will try and entice him with the coloring book idea [emoji23]


----------



## caroline_

foxyqt said:


> my grand purchase of the year and my ultimate wishlist item for 2017: presenting miss Kelly 28 in gorgeous clemence Etain GHW!!  She is my first ever Kelly and I can't wait to take her out! Thanks to everyone who shared their feedback on Clemence leather in my previous thread.. I absolutely love everything about her  leather, color, hardware & most of all the size! Its perfect for my tiny 5'2 frame. Now I just need a baby B25 and my collection will be complete
> 
> View attachment 3788259
> View attachment 3788260
> View attachment 3788261




OH!  This is my dreambag! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

PursePassionLV said:


> I finally had time to dash to the store and pick these goodies up. I had to take LO with me since my nanny is on vacation, DH out of town and my mom was working. Didn't know they had H coloring books. It was a huge savior while I tried on my scarves and decided on one. He was much better behaved than hubs usually is in the store. Hahahah. Maybe next time I can get him a coloring book. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3787531
> 
> View attachment 3787533
> 
> View attachment 3787534
> 
> View attachment 3787535
> 
> View attachment 3787538
> 
> 
> And some "action shots" of little man having some fun. He asked me what those shoes were called on the shelf. I told him Orans. He said "I like Orans mommy". Me too little man...me too.
> 
> View attachment 3787539
> 
> 
> We went to leave and I realized we didn't have his "snoopy". Turns out snoops was hanging by the shoes. SMH. Boys
> View attachment 3787542



Haha! I took my (3 yo) LO once to pick up one of the bags recently. Was a bit stressed since I had never seen other little humans in the store before but he def was better behaved than I expected and the SAs were such darlings in that they brought out treats and water for the kiddo. No coloring book tho so maybe I'll ask for it next time. 

Lovely Lindy too. What red is it? vermillion?


----------



## Meowwu

My first time unboxing in the car (on top of my longchamp, lol). My first wide clic clac in marron glacé with rose gold hardware. I had wanted to order an exact one online but it turned out that there is one (last one)  in the store.


----------



## foxyqt

Nankali said:


> Huge congrats!! What an amazing Kelly, perfect in every detail. Love the size,  color & HW combo. Lucky girl!!





PursePassionLV said:


> Huge congrats to you!! What a dream color. I can't wait to see some mod shots.





obsessedwhermes said:


> Love the colour & size! Congrats!!





caroline_ said:


> OH!  This is my dreambag! Congratulations!!



*Thank you all so much!! *


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Meowwu said:


> My first time unboxing in the car (on top of my longchamp, lol). My first wide clic clac in marron glacé with rose gold hardware. I had wanted to order an exact one online but it turned out that there is one (last one)  in the store.
> 
> View attachment 3789000


Perfect colour! I have the same in the thinner version. Goes with everything


----------



## Meowwu

PurseOnFleek said:


> Perfect colour! I have the same in the thinner version. Goes with everything


Agreed. I have been searching for the thinner version but it is nonwhere to be found .


----------



## Ang-Lin

Meowwu said:


> My first time unboxing in the car (on top of my longchamp, lol). My first wide clic clac in marron glacé with rose gold hardware. I had wanted to order an exact one online but it turned out that there is one (last one)  in the store.
> 
> View attachment 3789000


Love the clic clac - so versatile. Hope you get a lot of good use out of it!


----------



## tipsyhoney

foxyqt said:


> my grand purchase of the year and my ultimate wishlist item for 2017: presenting miss Kelly 28 in gorgeous clemence Etain GHW!!  She is my first ever Kelly and I can't wait to take her out! Thanks to everyone who shared their feedback on Clemence leather in my previous thread.. I absolutely love everything about her  leather, color, hardware & most of all the size! Its perfect for my tiny 5'2 frame. Now I just need a baby B25 and my collection will be complete
> 
> View attachment 3788259
> View attachment 3788260
> View attachment 3788261



Congratulations [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ that's my ultimate dream
Bag and I am patiently waiting for a call from my SA!


----------



## hoot

Sharing the goods from my last two shopping trips into H. I finally took the time to take a photo!  Nude jellies, Paradis mules, blue Izmir calvi, Avalon bayadere blanket, and the Bordeaux csgm bandana. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Richard Evans




----------



## kadyooo

Who's ready for unboxing? [emoji13] I already unbox my garden party, I felt in love with this new grey color at first sight, I know canvas material could be easily gets dirty, but for me I feel garden party is a casual bag and love the look of leather with canvas. Guess what other three smaller [emoji521] are?


----------



## cafecreme15

kadyooo said:


> Who's ready for unboxing? [emoji13] I already unbox my garden party, I felt in love with this new grey color at first sight, I know canvas material could be easily gets dirty, but for me I feel garden party is a casual bag and love the look of leather with canvas. Guess what other three smaller [emoji521] are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790382
> 
> View attachment 3790383



Lovely! Please let us know how you like it and how it holds up after some use. I'm thinking about a leather/canvas GP for my next H bag!


----------



## cafecreme15

hoot said:


> Sharing the goods from my last two shopping trips into H. I finally took the time to take a photo!  Nude jellies, Paradis mules, blue Izmir calvi, Avalon bayadere blanket, and the Bordeaux csgm bandana. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3789520



What a great haul! I love the Avalon blankets. I have the Paris mocassins waiting for me to pick up at my home store, which have the same H as the paradis mules. And now that I'm seeing everyone with the jellies, I regret passing on them [emoji20] Use/wear everything here well!


----------



## LuckyBitch

kadyooo said:


> Who's ready for unboxing? [emoji13] I already unbox my garden party, I felt in love with this new grey color at first sight, I know canvas material could be easily gets dirty, but for me I feel garden party is a casual bag and love the look of leather with canvas. Guess what other three smaller [emoji521] are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790382
> 
> View attachment 3790383


The smaller on top could be a bracelet. I got exactly the same box on Saturday in Hamburg with my gorgeous new chaine d'ancre bracelet. Anyway, enjoy all your lovelies.


----------



## kadyooo

cafecreme15 said:


> Lovely! Please let us know how you like it and how it holds up after some use. I'm thinking about a leather/canvas GP for my next H bag!



This is my second leather/canvas garden party, it is really roomy and versatile, I use for shopping, travel and to the gym. There are couple types of canvas material on GP, some are more hardy. What color combination are you interested in?


----------



## kadyooo

LuckyBitch said:


> The smaller on top could be a bracelet. I got exactly the same box on Saturday in Hamburg with my gorgeous new chaine d'ancre bracelet. Anyway, enjoy all your lovelies.



nice guess but naw....Believe or not the long smaller box on top it's a leather tray. [emoji23] I bet no know could tell. I will share the photos in a bit. Thank you for the input and enjoy your new bracelet too.


----------



## kadyooo

Here we go...... my other 3 H goodies. Love them all[emoji173]️


----------



## cafecreme15

kadyooo said:


> This is my second leather/canvas garden party, it is really roomy and versatile, I use for shopping, travel and to the gym. There are couple types of canvas material on GP, some are more hardy. What color combination are you interested in?



I would use it as a work bag. I'm thinking of a 36 in a darker red, like rouge grenat or even rouge H if I can find it. I would need it to withstand being squished on the subway, being loaded up with random stuff including shoes, and getting caught in the rain/other inclement weather.


----------



## hoot

cafecreme15 said:


> What a great haul! I love the Avalon blankets. I have the Paris mocassins waiting for me to pick up at my home store, which have the same H as the paradis mules. And now that I'm seeing everyone with the jellies, I regret passing on them [emoji20] Use/wear everything here well!


Thank you! I thought about that darn Avalon blanket long enough! I figured it was about time I pulled the trigger!  
I look forward to seeing your moccasins! I am really loving h shoes lately.. and don't worry about the jellies. I think they were such a hit, I have to believe H keeps producing them!


----------



## cafecreme15

hoot said:


> Thank you! I thought about that darn Avalon blanket long enough! I figured it was about time I pulled the trigger!
> I look forward to seeing your moccasins! I am really loving h shoes lately.. and don't worry about the jellies. I think they were such a hit, I have to believe H keeps producing them!



Me too! Seriously loving this year's FW collection. And yes, I hope so! There's always next summer [emoji4]


----------



## mlsv

kadyooo said:


> Here we go...... my other 3 H goodies. Love them all[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790425
> 
> View attachment 3790427
> View attachment 3790429
> View attachment 3790431
> 
> View attachment 3790434


oh what scarf is that? it's gorgeous! lovely purchases though!


----------



## sakuraboo

kadyooo said:


> Here we go...... my other 3 H goodies. Love them all[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790425
> 
> View attachment 3790427
> View attachment 3790429
> View attachment 3790431
> 
> View attachment 3790434


i love that GP!!!!!


----------



## kadyooo

cafecreme15 said:


> I would use it as a work bag. I'm thinking of a 36 in a darker red, like rouge grenat or even rouge H if I can find it. I would need it to withstand being squished on the subway, being loaded up with random stuff including shoes, and getting caught in the rain/other inclement weather.



Hm... I would say get a darker color canvas GP would be better for you, darker red is a nice choice, I admit that canvas is hard to clean once gets dirty, but no daily bags stays flawless, and that's what I think GP meant to use for , we can take it to spa after years of use. Would love to see when you found the perfect GP ! Good luck dear[emoji4]


----------



## ghoztz

foxyqt said:


> my grand purchase of the year and my ultimate wishlist item for 2017: presenting miss Kelly 28 in gorgeous clemence Etain GHW!!  She is my first ever Kelly and I can't wait to take her out! Thanks to everyone who shared their feedback on Clemence leather in my previous thread.. I absolutely love everything about her  leather, color, hardware & most of all the size! Its perfect for my tiny 5'2 frame. Now I just need a baby B25 and my collection will be complete
> 
> View attachment 3788259
> View attachment 3788260
> View attachment 3788261



such a gorgeous color!! big congrats on your first Kelly!


----------



## ghoztz

aosyd said:


> So happy，C24 blue zanzibar，thanks for let me sharing



perfect shade for Summer!  so dreamy


----------



## cafecreme15

kadyooo said:


> Hm... I would say get a darker color canvas GP would be better for you, darker red is a nice choice, I admit that canvas is hard to clean once gets dirty, but no daily bags stays flawless, and that's what I think GP meant to use for , we can take it to spa after years of use. Would love to see when you found the perfect GP ! Good luck dear[emoji4]



You mean maybe darker than rouge grenat? Perhaps the all leather one would be a better option for my purposes. I don't like to baby my bags, but I also don't like when they get dirty so quickly either.


----------



## kadyooo

cafecreme15 said:


> You mean maybe darker than rouge grenat? Perhaps the all leather one would be a better option for my purposes. I don't like to baby my bags, but I also don't like when they get dirty so quickly either.



I think rouge grenat in canvas still shows if gets dirty, rouge H should be better, but I never seen this two color in canvas GP. Of course all leather GP is much more hardy for your preference and you can even go with lighter neutral color, for me I just like the combination with canvas/leather.


----------



## Daiyuflower

My haul from New York this past weekend! It's my first H bag ^_^


----------



## acrowcounted

Daiyuflower said:


> View attachment 3790630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from New York this past weekend! It's my first H bag ^_^


Beautiful color choice!!


----------



## luxi_max

Daiyuflower said:


> View attachment 3790630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from New York this past weekend! It's my first H bag ^_^



Congrats! Beautiful choice!  Is it Blue Electric?


----------



## Daiyuflower

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful color choice!!


 thank you! 



luxi_max said:


> Congrats! Beautiful choice!  Is it Blue Electric?


 yes, it's Blue Electric! I was so happy to find this color! ^_^


----------



## cafecreme15

kadyooo said:


> I think rouge grenat in canvas still shows if gets dirty, rouge H should be better, but I never seen this two color in canvas GP. Of course all leather GP is much more hardy for your preference and you can even go with lighter neutral color, for me I just like the combination with canvas/leather.



Thanks so much for your insight! I'll follow up with my SA to discuss color options.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

hoot said:


> Sharing the goods from my last two shopping trips into H. I finally took the time to take a photo!  Nude jellies, Paradis mules, blue Izmir calvi, Avalon bayadere blanket, and the Bordeaux csgm bandana. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3789520


Beautiful haul. Paradis mules are soo comfy


kadyooo said:


> Who's ready for unboxing? [emoji13] I already unbox my garden party, I felt in love with this new grey color at first sight, I know canvas material could be easily gets dirty, but for me I feel garden party is a casual bag and love the look of leather with canvas. Guess what other three smaller [emoji521] are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790382
> 
> View attachment 3790383


Great choice looks really nice Gris Asphalt n craie. I think newer canvas is easy to clean so I have read


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Daiyuflower said:


> View attachment 3790630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from New York this past weekend! It's my first H bag ^_^


Congrats! She is gorgeous


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Had to unbox the Rose Pourpre bastia in store because my calvi was drowning in coins. Other items: Ilana Espadrilles & savannah dance twilly (my fav twilly design)


----------



## Ang-Lin

PurseOnFleek said:


> Had to unbox the Rose Pourpre bastia in store because my calvi was drowning in coins. Other items: Ilana Espadrilles & savannah dance twilly (my fav twilly design)
> View attachment 3792958
> View attachment 3792959


Awesome haul!!!!


----------



## CClovesbags

PurseOnFleek said:


> Had to unbox the Rose Pourpre bastia in store because my calvi was drowning in coins. Other items: Ilana Espadrilles & savannah dance twilly (my fav twilly design)
> View attachment 3792958
> View attachment 3792959



My 6 year old girl's favorite color is pinkish purple... I really need to check out the rose pourpre anything in the store. Your bastia is beautiful!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Ang-Lin said:


> Awesome haul!!!!





CClovesbags said:


> My 6 year old girl's favorite color is pinkish purple... I really need to check out the rose pourpre anything in the store. Your bastia is beautiful!


Thankyou. Highly recommend Rose Pourpre it looks different in all sorts of lights. I posted more pics in SM Podium thread


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Haul from yesterday! Changed the strap on my medor watch and got a mini Constance belt.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

My Hermes fix for this month


----------



## ka3na20

Just bought this gp yesterday on rose pourpre [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Marlee

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3794463
> View attachment 3794465
> View attachment 3794466
> 
> 
> Just bought this gp yesterday on rose pourpre [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



It looks gorgeous on you, congrats! Is this a size 30?


----------



## ka3na20

Marlee said:


> It looks gorgeous on you, congrats! Is this a size 30?



Thank you. Yes it is a 30


----------



## _pinkcow

My special order finally decided to show up after 2 years!!! Raisin with (supposedly) Bleu Indigo interior. I forgot what I picked initially, but the SA called not long after to let me know that Paris wants to change it to another blue. I'm so excited that I actually got it because my old SA left the company not long after I placed the order, and I wasn't sure if it went though.


----------



## BirkinLover77

_pinkcow said:


> My special order finally decided to show up after 2 years!!! Raisin with (supposedly) Bleu Indigo interior. I forgot what I picked initially, but the SA called not long after to let me know that Paris wants to change it to another blue. I'm so excited that I actually got it because my old SA left the company not long after I placed the order, and I wasn't sure if it went though.
> 
> View attachment 3794581
> View attachment 3794582
> View attachment 3794583


Wow! Beautiful SO. Congratulations. Have a blessed Sunday


----------



## Israeli_Flava

_pinkcow said:


> My special order finally decided to show up after 2 years!!! Raisin with (supposedly) Bleu Indigo interior. I forgot what I picked initially, but the SA called not long after to let me know that Paris wants to change it to another blue. I'm so excited that I actually got it because my old SA left the company not long after I placed the order, and I wasn't sure if it went though.
> 
> View attachment 3794581
> View attachment 3794582
> View attachment 3794583


Ohhh and the color came out very pretty purple too..... nice!! Is she a 25?
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3794463
> View attachment 3794465
> View attachment 3794466
> 
> 
> Just bought this gp yesterday on rose pourpre [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Very cute dear! Looks perfect on u and the color is heavenly!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Haul from yesterday! Changed the strap on my medor watch and got a mini Constance belt.
> 
> View attachment 3793491


The watch strap is gawwwwjuss dear!!! Fab choice!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PurseOnFleek said:


> Had to unbox the Rose Pourpre bastia in store because my calvi was drowning in coins. Other items: Ilana Espadrilles & savannah dance twilly (my fav twilly design)
> View attachment 3792958
> View attachment 3792959


Lovely goodies hun!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Daiyuflower said:


> View attachment 3790630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from New York this past weekend! It's my first H bag ^_^


Holy Cow that color is POP!!! Love!


----------



## Daiyuflower

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Cow that color is POP!!! Love!


Thanks! I'm totally in love with this bag! I took her out for the first time today ^_^


----------



## atelierforward

_pinkcow said:


> My special order finally decided to show up after 2 years!!! Raisin with (supposedly) Bleu Indigo interior. I forgot what I picked initially, but the SA called not long after to let me know that Paris wants to change it to another blue. I'm so excited that I actually got it because my old SA left the company not long after I placed the order, and I wasn't sure if it went though.
> 
> View attachment 3794581
> View attachment 3794582
> View attachment 3794583


What a beauty! Clearly worth the wait


----------



## bagidiotic

ipekyaprak said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to buy herbag 31 in orange colour. Could you suggest me any store to find it? I may go anywhere in Europe
> 
> Thanks


Stalk at h.com


----------



## Irene7899

kadyooo said:


> Who's ready for unboxing? [emoji13] I already unbox my garden party, I felt in love with this new grey color at first sight, I know canvas material could be easily gets dirty, but for me I feel garden party is a casual bag and love the look of leather with canvas. Guess what other three smaller [emoji521] are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790382
> 
> View attachment 3790383



Hi, I like garden party in canvas too and I especially love the size of yours, is it a pm size and may I know the current price now
Thanks


----------



## Nerja

_pinkcow said:


> My special order finally decided to show up after 2 years!!! Raisin with (supposedly) Bleu Indigo interior. I forgot what I picked initially, but the SA called not long after to let me know that Paris wants to change it to another blue. I'm so excited that I actually got it because my old SA left the company not long after I placed the order, and I wasn't sure if it went though.
> 
> View attachment 3794581
> View attachment 3794582
> View attachment 3794583


Gorgeous SO!  The raisin color is stunning!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3794463
> View attachment 3794465
> View attachment 3794466
> 
> 
> Just bought this gp yesterday on rose pourpre [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



This colour is gorgeous! Looks great on you!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

_pinkcow said:


> My special order finally decided to show up after 2 years!!! Raisin with (supposedly) Bleu Indigo interior. I forgot what I picked initially, but the SA called not long after to let me know that Paris wants to change it to another blue. I'm so excited that I actually got it because my old SA left the company not long after I placed the order, and I wasn't sure if it went though.
> 
> View attachment 3794581
> View attachment 3794582
> View attachment 3794583



Congrats!! It turned out very beautiful!!


----------



## _pinkcow

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhh and the color came out very pretty purple too..... nice!! Is she a 25?
> Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! She's a 28. It's the best size for me. Fits just enough. (:


----------



## cafecreme15

_pinkcow said:


> My special order finally decided to show up after 2 years!!! Raisin with (supposedly) Bleu Indigo interior. I forgot what I picked initially, but the SA called not long after to let me know that Paris wants to change it to another blue. I'm so excited that I actually got it because my old SA left the company not long after I placed the order, and I wasn't sure if it went though.
> 
> View attachment 3794581
> View attachment 3794582
> View attachment 3794583



Absolutely stunning!! What a pleasant surprise that must have been to get the call that it was ready. Do you know if raisin is still available for non-SO items? Can't remember the last time I've seen it in a store, but it's such a great neutral.


----------



## angelicskater16

My first Rodeo.... I've been looking for the right combo.


----------



## Daiyuflower

angelicskater16 said:


> My first Rodeo.... I've been looking for the right combo.


Very cute!  I love how it matches the interior of your bag!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you so much!!! I just love pink so much! =) 



Daiyuflower said:


> Very cute!  I love how it matches the interior of your bag!


----------



## _pinkcow

cafecreme15 said:


> Absolutely stunning!! What a pleasant surprise that must have been to get the call that it was ready. Do you know if raisin is still available for non-SO items? Can't remember the last time I've seen it in a store, but it's such a great neutral.


Thank you! I don't believe Raisin is available anymore, which is why I SO-ed it. When I got the call, I didn't think I was going to end up keeping it, but it was love at first sight. (:


----------



## cafecreme15

_pinkcow said:


> Thank you! I don't believe Raisin is available anymore, which is why I SO-ed it. When I got the call, I didn't think I was going to end up keeping it, but it was love at first sight. (:



What a pity, it's such a great color. So glad that you ended up loving your SO. Wear it well, and please share mod pics when you have them!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3794438
> View attachment 3794440
> View attachment 3794441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hermes fix for this month


That Barenia pop calvi has been tempting me all over TPF! Great purchase!


ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3794463
> View attachment 3794465
> View attachment 3794466
> 
> 
> Just bought this gp yesterday on rose pourpre [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Love this colour in GP all leather. Just so striking. Suits you too!


_pinkcow said:


> My special order finally decided to show up after 2 years!!! Raisin with (supposedly) Bleu Indigo interior. I forgot what I picked initially, but the SA called not long after to let me know that Paris wants to change it to another blue. I'm so excited that I actually got it because my old SA left the company not long after I placed the order, and I wasn't sure if it went though.
> 
> View attachment 3794581
> View attachment 3794582
> View attachment 3794583


Congrats! Enjoy her in good health


----------



## ghoztz

angelicskater16 said:


> My first Rodeo.... I've been looking for the right combo.



aww this is so adorable! it looks so nice with your B


----------



## atelierforward

_pinkcow said:


> Thank you! I don't believe Raisin is available anymore, which is why I SO-ed it. When I got the call, I didn't think I was going to end up keeping it, but it was love at first sight. (:





cafecreme15 said:


> What a pity, it's such a great color. So glad that you ended up loving your SO. Wear it well, and please share mod pics when you have them!


Raisin is still available for the Victoria. Just saw one on H.com yesterday! Not sure about the availability for other styles though. It is a gorgeous color.


----------



## ka3na20

Sharing my recently purchased Rose Pourpre gp with the calvi. Im so inlove with this color. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## rk4265

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3797110
> 
> 
> Sharing my recently purchased Rose Pourpre gp with the calvi. Im so inlove with this color. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


This is stunning. Please tell rp is finally in USA boutique


----------



## cafecreme15

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3797110
> 
> 
> Sharing my recently purchased Rose Pourpre gp with the calvi. Im so inlove with this color. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



My heart just about stops every time I see you post this bag! It is STUNNING


----------



## Sparkledolll

Unexpected haul today, K wallet in rose extreme, paddock charms and a c24 in rose azalea evercolour. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## cafecreme15

Natalie j said:


> Unexpected haul today, K wallet in rose extreme, paddock charms and a c24 in rose azalea evercolour. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797159
> View attachment 3797160



Great haul! Sometimes we find the best things when we are not looking for them. I have been obsessing over rose azalea! Think I need a little something in this color...


----------



## cavalla

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3794438
> View attachment 3794440
> View attachment 3794441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hermes fix for this month



We must have quite similar taste. We're twins on both!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Natalie j said:


> Unexpected haul today, K wallet in rose extreme, paddock charms and a c24 in rose azalea evercolour. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797159
> View attachment 3797160


that C24 in Rose Azalee... I just died....


----------



## Daiyuflower

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3797110
> 
> 
> Sharing my recently purchased Rose Pourpre gp with the calvi. Im so inlove with this color. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


This color is gorgeous on the GP! Which size did you get?


----------



## bagidiotic

Natalie j said:


> Unexpected haul today, K wallet in rose extreme, paddock charms and a c24 in rose azalea evercolour. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797159
> View attachment 3797160


Omg
Look at that tdf c
Sweet!!!!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## ka3na20

Daiyuflower said:


> This color is gorgeous on the GP! Which size did you get?



i got the 30


----------



## sydgirl

Natalie j said:


> Unexpected haul today, K wallet in rose extreme, paddock charms and a c24 in rose azalea evercolour. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797159
> View attachment 3797160


I die for your Constance [emoji7] congrats!


----------



## gnetief

kadyooo said:


> I placed two order of the octopus pompom charm through Hermès web last week, they just got delivered and I am shock once I opened the package [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] . What a huge octopus! I thought I could use as a bag charm but now I don't know, I tried on my kelly 32 and looks awkward to me ..... it's also heavy....girls please give me some advice or opinion what can I use for? I am thinking to return them or else it will just be a collection sitting the closet.
> 
> View attachment 3777286
> View attachment 3777288
> View attachment 3777290


Oh my. I love them but these are massive for your bag. Did you end up returning them?


----------



## gnetief

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3777846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newest additions! BE B30 GHW Epsom and MM RA rodeo! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji3]


Perfect colors, love them!!!!


----------



## gnetief

sarahslater88 said:


> Latest Hermes "baby" added to the collection..
> 
> B30 in Bleu Izmir Epsom w/GHW... in love![emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778184
> 
> 
> @CrackBerryCream after our blue discussion and all the great input on this forum about Bleu Izmir I could not resist despite my attempt to finally buy something with PHW..


Beauty!!!! I can't resist blue tones[emoji5]


----------



## gnetief

grapegravity said:


> I caved in to RC again...  This time RC Lindy 30 GHW...  Off to ban island now...
> 
> View attachment 3778801
> 
> 
> Happy RC family!
> 
> View attachment 3778803


Beautiful collection. What size is the picotin?


----------



## gnetief

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This little sterling horse key chain.      I've been searching for it for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 3779338


Did you find this in a pre loved platform? I love collecting their lock charms too[emoji4]


----------



## gnetief

Pinayfrench said:


> Just got this today. Birkin Etoupe 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781290


Classic! Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## gnetief

Sickgrl13 said:


> Totally unexpected dream came true: black box Constance 23 from my birth year. We are both 41 years young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3782586


Wow, she's in great condition. Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## gnetief

luxi_max said:


> Thanks for letting me share!  Noir Togo Palladium B30 with a malachite scarf ring.
> 
> View attachment 3784056
> 
> View attachment 3784057


Congratulations on the purchase.


----------



## gnetief

luvlux64 said:


> Just sharing today's purchase here. Thanks!
> View attachment 3785151
> 
> View attachment 3785154
> 
> My first ever H bag Evelyne iii size 16 (Bleu Zanzibar) & first H footwear The Oasis [emoji173]️


Evelyne twin!! Isn't she great[emoji6]


----------



## luvlux64

gnetief said:


> Evelyne twin!! Isn't she great[emoji6]


Oh I haven't used her yet! I'm afraid of color transfer . I'm planning to use it on mostly white outfits and dry sunny day. How's yours going? Thanks


----------



## gnetief

restricter said:


> My new to me Vert Fonce Christine in Ardennes is Jinjy approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786231


I'm keen on getting a Christine, how's she performing?[emoji3]


----------



## gnetief

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3787137
> 
> I bought 2 cashmere and 1 silk in July. But decided to only keep the cashmere in Tressor Artiste.
> 
> View attachment 3787140
> 
> Jelly sandals!
> 
> Items that I only picked up in August:
> View attachment 3787141
> 
> My first Barenia! Halzan 31.
> 
> View attachment 3787143
> 
> Galop!
> 
> View attachment 3787144
> 
> Into the Canadian Wild.
> 
> View attachment 3787145
> 
> I've returned 1 silk and 1 cashmere to my local store and got this 100cm format from men's dept instead. Harnais de Cabriol (Rouge/Fanelle/Vert). It is so soft!!!
> 
> Ok. I'm so dead. Off to ban island to be jailed for a long time.


Amazing haul, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## gnetief

PursePassionLV said:


> I finally had time to dash to the store and pick these goodies up. I had to take LO with me since my nanny is on vacation, DH out of town and my mom was working. Didn't know they had H coloring books. It was a huge savior while I tried on my scarves and decided on one. He was much better behaved than hubs usually is in the store. Hahahah. Maybe next time I can get him a coloring book. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3787531
> 
> View attachment 3787533
> 
> View attachment 3787534
> 
> View attachment 3787535
> 
> View attachment 3787538
> 
> 
> And some "action shots" of little man having some fun. He asked me what those shoes were called on the shelf. I told him Orans. He said "I like Orans mommy". Me too little man...me too.
> 
> View attachment 3787539
> 
> 
> We went to leave and I realized we didn't have his "snoopy". Turns out snoops was hanging by the shoes. SMH. Boys
> View attachment 3787542


Amazing purchases. Your little man is cute[emoji4]


----------



## gnetief

foxyqt said:


> my grand purchase of the year and my ultimate wishlist item for 2017: presenting miss Kelly 28 in gorgeous clemence Etain GHW!! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813] She is my first ever Kelly and I can't wait to take her out! Thanks to everyone who shared their feedback on Clemence leather in my previous thread.. I absolutely love everything about her  leather, color, hardware & most of all the size! Its perfect for my tiny 5'2 frame. Now I just need a baby B25 and my collection will be complete
> 
> View attachment 3788259
> View attachment 3788260
> View attachment 3788261


Awww, love it!! Still waiting for my k [emoji17]


----------



## gnetief

_pinkcow said:


> My special order finally decided to show up after 2 years!!! Raisin with (supposedly) Bleu Indigo interior. I forgot what I picked initially, but the SA called not long after to let me know that Paris wants to change it to another blue. I'm so excited that I actually got it because my old SA left the company not long after I placed the order, and I wasn't sure if it went though.
> 
> View attachment 3794581
> View attachment 3794582
> View attachment 3794583


This is so special, congratulations!


----------



## gnetief

angelicskater16 said:


> My first Rodeo.... I've been looking for the right combo.


Love this color combo


----------



## gnetief

Natalie j said:


> Unexpected haul today, K wallet in rose extreme, paddock charms and a c24 in rose azalea evercolour. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797159
> View attachment 3797160


Omg I just went to heaven!!! Would love to have everything in the photos. Congratulations on your purchases


----------



## gnetief

luvlux64 said:


> Oh I haven't used her yet! I'm afraid of color transfer . I'm planning to use it on mostly white outfits and dry sunny day. How's yours going? Thanks


I've been using her a lot since purchase. It's winter in my country, I'm wearing mainly dark colors so not sure about color transfer. But she holds so much stuff, more than I expected. I love her [emoji5]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

gnetief said:


> Did you find this in a pre loved platform? I love collecting their lock charms too[emoji4]



Yes.  I was looking for it for years.  I was thrilled to find it!!


----------



## grapegravity

gnetief said:


> Beautiful collection. What size is the picotin?


Thank you! It's Pico 18


----------



## Lisa-SH

Got these stuff before & right after vacation, I love the shawl and necklace & my hubby loves the teapot so much.


----------



## papertiger

Richard Evans said:


> View attachment 3790354
> View attachment 3790355
> View attachment 3790356
> View attachment 3790357
> View attachment 3790358
> View attachment 3790359
> View attachment 3790360


----------



## papertiger

hoot said:


> Sharing the goods from my last two shopping trips into H. I finally took the time to take a photo!  Nude jellies, Paradis mules, blue Izmir calvi, Avalon bayadere blanket, and the Bordeaux csgm bandana. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3789520



I'm pretty obsessed by the Paradis mules myself, congratulations on all your new beauties


----------



## hoot

papertiger said:


> I'm pretty obsessed by the Paradis mules myself, congratulations on all your new beauties


Thank you, Papertiger! I'm with you on the mules!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Natalie j said:


> Unexpected haul today, K wallet in rose extreme, paddock charms and a c24 in rose azalea evercolour. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797159
> View attachment 3797160



Beautiful items!!! Love your haul!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Natalie j said:


> Unexpected haul today, K wallet in rose extreme, paddock charms and a c24 in rose azalea evercolour. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3797159
> View attachment 3797160


Beautiful Haul! Love all your H pieces! Congrats


----------



## Sparkledolll

obsessedwhermes said:


> Beautiful items!!! Love your haul!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful Haul! Love all your H pieces! Congrats



Thank you Ladies!


----------



## pebz

Just picked this up last evening!


----------



## Orangefanatic

pebz said:


> Just picked this up last evening!


Classic Kelly!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

pebz said:


> Just picked this up last evening!



Oh mine! A classic black sellier!! My dream!


----------



## Rhl2987

pebz said:


> Just picked this up last evening!


Beautiful, pebz. Enjoy her!!!


----------



## pebz

It was LOVE at 1st sight!! I initially had my heart set on the retourne with the exact same hardware & color and when I saw them placed side by side.. my heart was set.


----------



## gnetief

pebz said:


> Just picked this up last evening!


 Timeless classic beauty, congratulations


----------



## TankerToad

pebz said:


> Just picked this up last evening!



Specs?


----------



## luxi_max

gnetief said:


> Congratulations on the purchase.


Thank you!


----------



## cavluv

Gorgeous sellier...you made a fabulous choice!!


----------



## ghoztz

pebz said:


> Just picked this up last evening!



she is so gorgeous! Simply classic elegant.


----------



## pebz

TankerToad said:


> Specs?



Its a K28 ,black,ghw Epsom Sellier.


----------



## pebz

cavluv said:


> Gorgeous sellier...you made a fabulous choice!!


----------



## pebz

ghoztz said:


> she is so gorgeous! Simply classic elegant.


YES! BIG


----------



## hoot

I snatched this gem on h .com yesterday and it was at my door today! This may be old news, but the rose pourpre/rose extreme behapi double tour has the new "T" sizing.


----------



## Nahreen

hoot said:


> View attachment 3798917
> 
> I snatched this gem on h .com yesterday and it was at my door today! This may be old news, but the rose pourpre/rose extreme behapi double tour has the new "T" sizing.



We are twins on this one and I am loving mine.


----------



## hoot

Nahreen said:


> We are twins on this one and I am loving mine.


I'm so happy to be twins with you, Nahreen, and I'm loving mine too!


----------



## atelierforward

pebz said:


> Just picked this up last evening!


Perfection! Epsom is perfect for structured sellier. So classic


----------



## Nahreen

hoot said:


> I'm so happy to be twins with you, Nahreen, and I'm loving mine too!



The best of two worlds with two beautiful pink/purple colours [emoji3]
I think we will have a lot of use of our bracelets.


----------



## jeninvan

just got back from my holidays last week and had a little mini haul from my favorite "H" store.   thanks for letting me share


----------



## gnetief

jeninvan said:


> just got back from my holidays last week and had a little mini haul from my favorite "H" store.   thanks for letting me share


Great haul. Love them!!![emoji4]


----------



## LucyMadrid

A couple of years ago I bought my first Hermés. Birkin 35 cm. I must say that it looks gorgeous, but it's also a bit heavy. This year I decided to buy my second Hermés Birkin. This time I chose the 30 cm. one. I was told that it looks a bit ladylike, but it's more useful to me and I wear it with both, formal and casual outfits. I am using it better than the 35 cm. one.


----------



## exsq

pebz said:


> Just picked this up last evening!


Very nice! My SA offered this to me too but in size 25 whixh i was really keen.. had to pass in the end as i already had a B in black and didnt want another similar colour.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

jeninvan said:


> just got back from my holidays last week and had a little mini haul from my favorite "H" store.   thanks for letting me share



Great haul! And you scored 2 rodeos! Major congrats!


----------



## exsq

Just picked up this cute little B25 Rose Azalea in swift leather!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

exsq said:


> Just picked up this cute little B25 Rose Azalea in swift leather!



So sweet! And so cute!!


----------



## lovetheduns

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3797110
> 
> 
> Sharing my recently purchased Rose Pourpre gp with the calvi. Im so inlove with this color. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



Oh wow I love the Rose Pourpre in this GP format. I would love for a size 30 in it!


----------



## gnetief

grapegravity said:


> Thank you! It's Pico 18


Thank you for the reply. Do you think 18 is a good size? It has been so long and I still can't decide whether to go for an 18 or 22 =(


----------



## periogirl28

I posted that I was recently offered a C24 in Black Croc with RGHW. Although it was a fab surprise and a stunning bag, the SA and I thought it was just a little too much on me. The scales were so pretty. But she had another surprise which I had to take home with me. I love the even distribution of the follicles and that the colour makes it more subtle. Thank you for letting me share! C24 Rouge Vif Ostrich GHW.


----------



## cafecreme15

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3799757
> View attachment 3799758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that I was recently offered a C24 in Black Croc with RGHW. Although it was a fab surprise and a stunning bag, the SA and I thought it was just a little too much on me. The scales were so pretty. But she had another surprise which I had to take home with me. I love the even distribution of the follicles and that the colour makes it more subtle. Thank you for letting me share! C24 Rouge Vif Ostrich GHW.



Just stunning!


----------



## Luluc1415

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3799757
> View attachment 3799758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that I was recently offered a C24 in Black Croc with RGHW. Although it was a fab surprise and a stunning bag, the SA and I thought it was just a little too much on me. The scales were so pretty. But she had another surprise which I had to take home with me. I love the even distribution of the follicles and that the colour makes it more subtle. Thank you for letting me share! C24 Rouge Vif Ostrich GHW.



Beautiful purchase
Congrats!
I can just imagine how amazing the black croc c24 looks like too


----------



## TankerToad

pebz said:


> Its a K28 ,black,ghw Epsom Sellier.



I'm going to be your twin 
A PO that took 18 months !


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3799757
> View attachment 3799758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that I was recently offered a C24 in Black Croc with RGHW. Although it was a fab surprise and a stunning bag, the SA and I thought it was just a little too much on me. The scales were so pretty. But she had another surprise which I had to take home with me. I love the even distribution of the follicles and that the colour makes it more subtle. Thank you for letting me share! C24 Rouge Vif Ostrich GHW.



I'm your cousin !!
Have the same skin and HDW in I'm Kelly pochette 
So happy to see ostrich being offered again


----------



## periogirl28

cafecreme15 said:


> Just stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Luluc1415 said:


> Beautiful purchase
> Congrats!
> I can just imagine how amazing the black croc c24 looks like too


Oh you wouldn't believe it. Esp with RGHW. It took all my willpower to be good.


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> I'm your cousin !!
> Have the same skin and HDW in I'm Kelly pochette
> So happy to see ostrich being offered again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799840


Yes I agree. I saw a lot of Rouge Vif pieces on IG recently. How does Ostrich stand up to being handheld?


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

Been collecting Chanels for years...switching to the H club


----------



## Mirame

Finesse earrings . Waited few months for this beauty. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## HPassion

The earrings are so cute! I've been waiting for my store to get them too. Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## Mirame

HPassion said:


> The earrings are so cute! I've been waiting for my store to get them too. Do you mind sharing the price?


Thank you . They are very cute indeed. Price is HKD$56,600. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## ayc

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3799757
> View attachment 3799758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that I was recently offered a C24 in Black Croc with RGHW. Although it was a fab surprise and a stunning bag, the SA and I thought it was just a little too much on me. The scales were so pretty. But she had another surprise which I had to take home with me. I love the even distribution of the follicles and that the colour makes it more subtle. Thank you for letting me share! C24 Rouge Vif Ostrich GHW.


omg!  gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you! ❤️❤️❤️


ayc said:


> omg!  gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## yenny

Kelly Retourne 32 black Togo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

exsq said:


> Just picked up this cute little B25 Rose Azalea in swift leather!


*LOVE LOVE LOVE... cutest twillies for your new baby too!!!!!!!!!!!!! Super joy!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pebz said:


> Just picked this up last evening!


*Oh myyyyyy major score! Sellier is so stunning!*


----------



## jkhuu623

K32 black togo but turned down because I already have a K28. 

Also offered a rodeo in a rouge combo. Will post pictures when I pick it up next week. 

Patiently waiting for a Rouge K or B.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> I'm your cousin !!
> Have the same skin and HDW in I'm Kelly pochette
> So happy to see ostrich being offered again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799840


*Faints.*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yenny said:


> Kelly Retourne 32 black Togo
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800029


*Congrats dear!!! Classic!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Been collecting Chanels for years...switching to the H club


Welcome to the Orange side babe! Congrats on your beauties!


----------



## grapegravity

gnetief said:


> Thank you for the reply. Do you think 18 is a good size? It has been so long and I still can't decide whether to go for an 18 or 22 =(


I had the same delimma as you before and I went to the store to try both size on.  And I decided on pico 18 because it fits all my daily essentials and it looked super cute.  I think it's best that you also try them both in person and see which one you like best.


----------



## thelucky1

Lovely SA came through today with B30 Colvert GHW!  I'm sure this will be my workhorse bag, it's so much lighter than my 35s!


----------



## gnetief

Mirame said:


> Finesse earrings . Waited few months for this beauty. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3799882


These are gorgeous, haven't seen them [emoji7]


----------



## lovetheduns

Just bought a new to me Jypsiere 28 in Rubis. Its in great shape and I wanted to give this out a try as something a little more formal than my Evelynes.


----------



## tipsyhoney

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Been collecting Chanels for years...switching to the H club



Love your k!


----------



## LucyMadrid

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3799757
> View attachment 3799758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that I was recently offered a C24 in Black Croc with RGHW. Although it was a fab surprise and a stunning bag, the SA and I thought it was just a little too much on me. The scales were so pretty. But she had another surprise which I had to take home with me. I love the even distribution of the follicles and that the colour makes it more subtle. Thank you for letting me share! C24 Rouge Vif Ostrich GHW.


Beautiful purchase. Congrats.


----------



## exsq

Israeli_Flava said:


> *LOVE LOVE LOVE... cutest twillies for your new baby too!!!!!!!!!!!!! Super joy!*


Thank you! Yes the twillies are the cutest!


----------



## ayc

Mirame said:


> Finesse earrings . Waited few months for this beauty. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3799882


gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## ayc

exsq said:


> Just picked up this cute little B25 Rose Azalea in swift leather!


congrats!!  we are bag twins!!


----------



## westcoastgal

exsq said:


> Just picked up this cute little B25 Rose Azalea in swift leather!


This is one of my favorite bags I've seen. It's so so cute and beautiful! Color pops in swift! Love it!!


----------



## pebz

exsq said:


> Very nice! My SA offered this to me too but in size 25 whixh i was really keen.. had to pass in the end as i already had a B in black and didnt want another similar colour.


Thanks!


----------



## pebz

lovetheduns said:


> Just bought a new to me Jypsiere 28 in Rubis. Its in great shape and I wanted to give this out a try as something a little more formal than my Evelynes.



I just got this last month too but in Noir. Very practical bag and understated.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3799757
> View attachment 3799758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that I was recently offered a C24 in Black Croc with RGHW. Although it was a fab surprise and a stunning bag, the SA and I thought it was just a little too much on me. The scales were so pretty. But she had another surprise which I had to take home with me. I love the even distribution of the follicles and that the colour makes it more subtle. Thank you for letting me share! C24 Rouge Vif Ostrich GHW.



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

TankerToad said:


> I'm your cousin !!
> Have the same skin and HDW in I'm Kelly pochette
> So happy to see ostrich being offered again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799840



Oh I love this too!!


----------



## periogirl28

obsessedwhermes said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!


Thank you! You are always so kind and generous!


----------



## hopiko

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3799757
> View attachment 3799758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that I was recently offered a C24 in Black Croc with RGHW. Although it was a fab surprise and a stunning bag, the SA and I thought it was just a little too much on me. The scales were so pretty. But she had another surprise which I had to take home with me. I love the even distribution of the follicles and that the colour makes it more subtle. Thank you for letting me share! C24 Rouge Vif Ostrich GHW.


Absolutely lovely!  Sublime combo,  I bet this looks gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## anitalilac

Daiyuflower said:


> View attachment 3790630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from New York this past weekend! It's my first H bag ^_^


 Beautiful blue..


----------



## Daiyuflower

anitalilac said:


> Beautiful blue..


Thank you!  I'm obsessed with this bag right now ^_^  Trying to wear it out whenever I can!


----------



## periogirl28

hopiko said:


> Absolutely lovely!  Sublime combo,  I bet this looks gorgeous on you! Congrats!


Too sweet! Thanks, it is still in the dustbag.


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Been collecting Chanels for years...switching to the H club


A close up with a hand made bandana from Japan And with its two vintage Chanel cousins...


----------



## Zenbag

My new K28


----------



## cafecreme15

Zenbag said:


> My new K28



What a perfect navy! Is it bleu nuit?


----------



## Zenbag

cafecreme15 said:


> What a perfect navy! Is it bleu nuit?


Bleu Indigo. Thanks


----------



## Lisa-SH

This one.


----------



## fatcat2523

Got a stainless ring for myself and jelly sandal for my mom


----------



## LucyMadrid

Lovely both !


----------



## fatcat2523

LucyMadrid said:


> Lovely both !


Thank you


----------



## Ladybaga

fatcat2523 said:


> Got a stainless ring for myself and jelly sandal for my mom


Super cool ring!  (Your mom's sandals are gorgeous!)


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3799757
> View attachment 3799758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that I was recently offered a C24 in Black Croc with RGHW. Although it was a fab surprise and a stunning bag, the SA and I thought it was just a little too much on me. The scales were so pretty. But she had another surprise which I had to take home with me. I love the even distribution of the follicles and that the colour makes it more subtle. Thank you for letting me share! C24 Rouge Vif Ostrich GHW.


I can imagine it was hard to pass on the croc bag but this is beautiful Periogirl. Congratulations.


----------



## Angelian

fatcat2523 said:


> Got a stainless ring for myself and jelly sandal for my mom



I love your ring!! Have not seen it before, is it a new design? Is it for men only? Would you consider it too chunky for women (bit difficult for me to tell from the pic)? And could you please share the name and the price? Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> I can imagine it was hard to pass on the croc bag but this is beautiful Periogirl. Congratulations.


Thank you dear Nahreen!


----------



## hwg

Just got my first Birkin last Saturday after waited for 1 year! 35 in gold! Yay!


----------



## Uyen4570

My first Rose Gold Hardware!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Uyen4570 said:


> My first Rose Gold Hardware!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801384
> View attachment 3801385



Stunning !!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Ladybaga said:


> Super cool ring!  (Your mom's sandals are gorgeous!)


Thank you 



Angelian said:


> I love your ring!! Have not seen it before, is it a new design? Is it for men only? Would you consider it too chunky for women (bit difficult for me to tell from the pic)? And could you please share the name and the price? Thanks!


Thank you. It's new men collection. The price is $335 CAD. I will check my receipt tonight for the name. I will say it might be a bit chunky but it is not too too bad.


----------



## Angelian

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Thank you. It's new men collection. The price is $335 CAD. I will check my receipt tonight for the name. I will say it might be a bit chunky but it is not too too bad.



Wow, that's a great price! Thank you for the info!


----------



## jeninvan

Thank you ladies


gnetief said:


> Great haul. Love them!!![emoji4]





obsessedwhermes said:


> Great haul! And you scored 2 rodeos! Major congrats!


----------



## Jsusan

Uyen4570 said:


> My first Rose Gold Hardware!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801384
> View attachment 3801385


congratulation for this beauty


----------



## princessmaggie

I'm very lucky because I have a store that shares with me what is coming next season after they go to Paris and on occasion put my name against something wonderful which I know at some point will be mine! Then it just becomes a waiting game. & This has been a very hard one for me! 

In 8 years of H shopping I have been offered a number of B's & K's but the beautiful Constance forever alluded me! So in February 2016 i learnt from my store that the amazing rose gold hardware would be offered for the first time on a C & that a black Epsom 24 would be mine when she arrived! 

Fast forward to the rest of the world learning about these beauties with rghw & me having to see multiple reveals with zero sign of mine appearing! Sad times! 

But now! Finally she is here & she's mine! Already I adore the size, love the style, didn't have a black H bag so definitely needed one-got over the fact Epsom isn't my favourite leather but I can see why it will be good for a C, completely love rghw but OH MY that is an enormous shiny H!! That's the bit I need to get used to-there's no missing it! I know I'm bag twins with some of you lovelies so be great to hear if anyone else is self conscious of such a big logo?! 

& next! I'm already 6 months through a wait for a C18. Again with rghw and happily in what was unseen by me at the time but which I now know is perfect-Gris asphalt & even better in swift! So Let's see how long that one takes!


----------



## suziez

She's a beauty.  I have the verso trench in the c24 and I love her.  The big H does not bother me at all. It's a beautiful bag, just enjoy her.  On a light note......Several years ago I bought my father an H belt.  His name was Harvey.  He thought that was what the H was for............


----------



## lulilu

Love the new constance!  I really like epsom for the constance.  My constance long wallet is epsom and it wears really well and holds its shape perfectly.


----------



## atelierforward

princessmaggie said:


> I'm very lucky because I have a store that shares with me what is coming next season after they go to Paris and on occasion put my name against something wonderful which I know at some point will be mine! Then it just becomes a waiting game. & This has been a very hard one for me!
> 
> In 8 years of H shopping I have been offered a number of B's & K's but the beautiful Constance forever alluded me! So in February 2016 i learnt from my store that the amazing rose gold hardware would be offered for the first time on a C & that a black Epsom 24 would be mine when she arrived!
> 
> Fast forward to the rest of the world learning about these beauties with rghw & me having to see multiple reveals with zero sign of mine appearing! Sad times!
> 
> But now! Finally she is here & she's mine! Already I adore the size, love the style, didn't have a black H bag so definitely needed one-got over the fact Epsom isn't my favourite leather but I can see why it will be good for a C, completely love rghw but OH MY that is an enormous shiny H!! That's the bit I need to get used to-there's no missing it! I know I'm bag twins with some of you lovelies so be great to hear if anyone else is self conscious of such a big logo?!
> 
> & next! I'm already 6 months through a wait for a C18. Again with rghw and happily in what was unseen by me at the time but which I now know is perfect-Gris asphalt & even better in swift! So Let's see how long that one takes!
> 
> View attachment 3801717


Absolutely beautiful!! The epsom should wear really well. And that RGHW is stunning.


----------



## westcoastgal

suziez said:


> She's a beauty.  I have the verso trench in the c24 and I love her.  The big H does not bother me at all. It's a beautiful bag, just enjoy her.  On a light note......Several years ago I bought my father an H belt.  His name was Harvey.  He thought that was what the H was for............


That's so funny!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

My SA is a total angel for making this happen, presenting my first Kelly and in my fav color too, K28 GHW Blue Electric [emoji170][emoji170] Now that BE is back, I need more of it [emoji23] And I'm so glad I got the BdG Love Twilly in this CW too, it matches so well [emoji7]


----------



## cavluv

pinkiestarlet said:


> My SA is a total angel for making this happen, presenting my first Kelly and in my fav color too, K28 GHW Blue Electric [emoji170][emoji170] Now that BE is back, I need more of it [emoji23] And I'm so glad I got the BdG Love Twilly in this CW too, it matches so well [emoji7]
> View attachment 3802419
> View attachment 3802420


Beautiful bag!! I just got my first K in size 28 last week and am loving the size...so easy to work with. BE is such a fun color too!! Congratulations!


----------



## westcoastgal

pinkiestarlet said:


> My SA is a total angel for making this happen, presenting my first Kelly and in my fav color too, K28 GHW Blue Electric [emoji170][emoji170] Now that BE is back, I need more of it [emoji23] And I'm so glad I got the BdG Love Twilly in this CW too, it matches so well [emoji7]
> View attachment 3802419
> View attachment 3802420


Love so much! You are lucky! Enjoy.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

cavluv said:


> Beautiful bag!! I just got my first K in size 28 last week and am loving the size...so easy to work with. BE is such a fun color too!! Congratulations!



Thank you!! I love the size too, great for both day and night [emoji106]


----------



## pinkiestarlet

westcoastgal said:


> Love so much! You are lucky! Enjoy.



Thank you! Yes, I can't believe my luck too [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cygne18

Some small items: Beige Rose H bracelet and Rose Pourpre Calvi.


----------



## Cygne18

pinkiestarlet said:


> My SA is a total angel for making this happen, presenting my first Kelly and in my fav color too, K28 GHW Blue Electric [emoji170][emoji170] Now that BE is back, I need more of it [emoji23] And I'm so glad I got the BdG Love Twilly in this CW too, it matches so well [emoji7]
> View attachment 3802419
> View attachment 3802420



Gorgeous, @pinkiestarlet! Congratulations. One of the best H blues, ever.


----------



## Carrierae

Quick purchase!

My SA helped track down a few items and sent them to my house....




I've been waiting a few months for this double tour to come in a small. There was a XS and medium, but no small! Finally got one!




My next is my first pocket square! 







Also my first giant silk....I think this is a better size for me than the 36". I passed over this pattern until I saw it on the model. It wears really nicely.













That's all...for now! [emoji6][emoji389][emoji877]


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Cygne18 said:


> Gorgeous, @pinkiestarlet! Congratulations. One of the best H blues, ever.


Thank you! Yes, it is one of the best blues ever


----------



## sookilala

Thrilled to finally own this in pink


----------



## luvlux64

The hunt for Bleu Zanzibar is over! While on staycation, DH surprised me with orange deliveries, everyday of the week! Happy to share these eye candies
Monday was a Clic H Blanc with PHW in PM


Tuesday was a Carmen 


Today was special delivery. I've been looking for a leather bracelet in PHW & Bleu Zanzibar combination but can't find one online. DH phoned H store Toronto & an amazing SA located one for him (from some H store in Canada) & got a same day delivery


----------



## luvlux64

(Couldn't upload in 1 post - files too big)
Here's a pic of my Bleu Zanzibar! I love it ❤️


----------



## hannahsophia

I've been traveling down the west coast, picking up souvenirs as I go! [emoji902][emoji268][emoji4]

Vancouver - 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Seattle Nordstrom pop up - 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bellevue-


----------



## scarf1

hannahsophia said:


> I've been traveling down the west coast, picking up souvenirs as I go! [emoji902][emoji268][emoji4]
> 
> Vancouver -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803920
> 
> 
> Seattle Nordstrom pop up -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803922
> 
> View attachment 3803923
> 
> 
> Bellevue-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803926
> 
> View attachment 3803929


Beautiful choices.i had not seen that tartan 70 before.


----------



## gnetief

pinkiestarlet said:


> My SA is a total angel for making this happen, presenting my first Kelly and in my fav color too, K28 GHW Blue Electric [emoji170][emoji170] Now that BE is back, I need more of it [emoji23] And I'm so glad I got the BdG Love Twilly in this CW too, it matches so well [emoji7]
> View attachment 3802419
> View attachment 3802420


This is everything, congratulations !!! She's a beauty. =)


----------



## PurseOnFleek

exsq said:


> Just picked up this cute little B25 Rose Azalea in swift leather!


Congrats! We are bag twins. She is a delight you will love her forever!


periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3799757
> View attachment 3799758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted that I was recently offered a C24 in Black Croc with RGHW. Although it was a fab surprise and a stunning bag, the SA and I thought it was just a little too much on me. The scales were so pretty. But she had another surprise which I had to take home with me. I love the even distribution of the follicles and that the colour makes it more subtle. Thank you for letting me share! C24 Rouge Vif Ostrich GHW.


Stunning!!! Great choice


----------



## PurseOnFleek

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> Been collecting Chanels for years...switching to the H club


Welcome to the Orange(Dark) side! [emoji16] 


Zenbag said:


> My new K28


Love a sellier K. Beautiful


fatcat2523 said:


> Got a stainless ring for myself and jelly sandal for my mom


Lucky Mom!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

pinkiestarlet said:


> My SA is a total angel for making this happen, presenting my first Kelly and in my fav color too, K28 GHW Blue Electric [emoji170][emoji170] Now that BE is back, I need more of it [emoji23] And I'm so glad I got the BdG Love Twilly in this CW too, it matches so well [emoji7]
> View attachment 3802419
> View attachment 3802420


Congratulations love H blues


princessmaggie said:


> I'm very lucky because I have a store that shares with me what is coming next season after they go to Paris and on occasion put my name against something wonderful which I know at some point will be mine! Then it just becomes a waiting game. & This has been a very hard one for me!
> 
> In 8 years of H shopping I have been offered a number of B's & K's but the beautiful Constance forever alluded me! So in February 2016 i learnt from my store that the amazing rose gold hardware would be offered for the first time on a C & that a black Epsom 24 would be mine when she arrived!
> 
> Fast forward to the rest of the world learning about these beauties with rghw & me having to see multiple reveals with zero sign of mine appearing! Sad times!
> 
> But now! Finally she is here & she's mine! Already I adore the size, love the style, didn't have a black H bag so definitely needed one-got over the fact Epsom isn't my favourite leather but I can see why it will be good for a C, completely love rghw but OH MY that is an enormous shiny H!! That's the bit I need to get used to-there's no missing it! I know I'm bag twins with some of you lovelies so be great to hear if anyone else is self conscious of such a big logo?!
> 
> & next! I'm already 6 months through a wait for a C18. Again with rghw and happily in what was unseen by me at the time but which I now know is perfect-Gris asphalt & even better in swift! So Let's see how long that one takes!
> 
> View attachment 3801717


We all die when we see a C reveal . And yours is no different!


Carrierae said:


> Quick purchase!
> 
> My SA helped track down a few items and sent them to my house....
> 
> View attachment 3802696
> 
> 
> I've been waiting a few months for this double tour to come in a small. There was a XS and medium, but no small! Finally got one!
> 
> View attachment 3802697
> 
> 
> My next is my first pocket square!
> 
> View attachment 3802699
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802700
> 
> 
> Also my first giant silk....I think this is a better size for me than the 36". I passed over this pattern until I saw it on the model. It wears really nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3802701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802704
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802705
> 
> 
> That's all...for now! [emoji6][emoji389][emoji877]
> 
> View attachment 3802706


Beautiful haul. I havent seen that superhero CW before it's really quite unique compared to other CWs


luvlux64 said:


> The hunt for Bleu Zanzibar is over! While on staycation, DH surprised me with orange deliveries, everyday of the week! Happy to share these eye candies
> Monday was a Clic H Blanc with PHW in PM
> View attachment 3803819
> 
> Tuesday was a Carmen
> View attachment 3803826
> 
> Today was special delivery. I've been looking for a leather bracelet in PHW & Bleu Zanzibar combination but can't find one online. DH phoned H store Toronto & an amazing SA located one for him (from some H store in Canada) & got a same day delivery
> View attachment 3803836


How sweet of your hubby. Great choices on his part!


----------



## luvlux64

[QUOTE
How sweet of your hubby. Great choices on his part![/QUOTE]

Thanks hon! And thank you guys for the likes . I'm blessed to have a husband like him. I've been working a lot all summer & he knew that I needed these treats . I still haven't used the Evie - afraid of color transfer! I'll post an "in action" pic as soon as I get the courage to...


----------



## Nerja

I'm so happy!  My new K32: Bordeaux Togo with GHW.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



I've been carrying her everyday since I purchased her!

And then, Farandole earrings and Joueuse booties.  It's still too warm here for the booties, but I've been wearing the earrings quite a bit!


----------



## gnetief

Nerja said:


> I'm so happy!  My new K32: Bordeaux Togo with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804666
> 
> I've been carrying her everyday since I purchased her!
> 
> And then, Farandole earrings and Joueuse booties.  It's still too warm here for the booties, but I've been wearing the earrings quite a bit!
> View attachment 3804673
> View attachment 3804671


Gorgeous!!! Congratulations =)


----------



## Nerja

gnetief said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congratulations =)


Thank you very much!   I am enjoying my new Miss K so much!  And I've found the earrings can be dressed up or down.


----------



## gnetief

Nerja said:


> Thank you very much!   I am enjoying my new Miss K so much!  And I've found the earrings can be dressed up or down.


I'm still waiting for my K [emoji17] hopefully that day is going to come soon [emoji4] love the earrings too, I don't own any of their silver jewelries, really tempted now, I love a pair which can dressed up or down [emoji3]


----------



## Nerja

gnetief said:


> I'm still waiting for my K [emoji17] hopefully that day is going to come soon [emoji4] love the earrings too, I don't own any of their silver jewelries, really tempted now, I love a pair which can dressed up or down [emoji3]


The Farandole earrings I purchased  are rose gold, but they do come in sterling silver too!  If you get them I know you will love them!


----------



## andee

hannahsophia said:


> I've been traveling down the west coast, picking up souvenirs as I go! [emoji902][emoji268][emoji4]
> 
> Vancouver -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803920
> 
> 
> Seattle Nordstrom pop up -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803922
> 
> View attachment 3803923
> 
> 
> Bellevue-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803926
> 
> View attachment 3803929



love! What is the name of the red tartan scarf and do you have the number and cw? I would love one


----------



## andee

Nerja said:


> The Farandole earrings I purchased  are rose gold, but they do come in sterling silver too!  If you get them I know you will love them!



Docride has some really cool Hermes silver on eBay.
The silver Farandole earrings were there the last time I looked.


----------



## gnetief

Nerja said:


> The Farandole earrings I purchased  are rose gold, but they do come in sterling silver too!  If you get them I know you will love them!


oh my apologies, I didn't check the image properly and thought they were silver. I love rose gold, can totally imagine how good they look on you =)


----------



## Nerja

gnetief said:


> oh my apologies, I didn't check the image properly and thought they were silver. I love rose gold, can totally imagine how good they look on you =)


No need to apologize!  Sometimes it's tough to tell on the computer.  Thank you for the kind compliment. And whether you get them in silver or gold, you will love them!


----------



## lililvluv

My first Bolide, picked her up from Frankfurt Airport. [emoji4]


----------



## MLDella

princessmaggie said:


> I'm very lucky because I have a store that shares with me what is coming next season after they go to Paris and on occasion put my name against something wonderful which I know at some point will be mine! Then it just becomes a waiting game. & This has been a very hard one for me!
> 
> In 8 years of H shopping I have been offered a number of B's & K's but the beautiful Constance forever alluded me! So in February 2016 i learnt from my store that the amazing rose gold hardware would be offered for the first time on a C & that a black Epsom 24 would be mine when she arrived!
> 
> Fast forward to the rest of the world learning about these beauties with rghw & me having to see multiple reveals with zero sign of mine appearing! Sad times!
> 
> But now! Finally she is here & she's mine! Already I adore the size, love the style, didn't have a black H bag so definitely needed one-got over the fact Epsom isn't my favourite leather but I can see why it will be good for a C, completely love rghw but OH MY that is an enormous shiny H!! That's the bit I need to get used to-there's no missing it! I know I'm bag twins with some of you lovelies so be great to hear if anyone else is self conscious of such a big logo?!
> 
> & next! I'm already 6 months through a wait for a C18. Again with rghw and happily in what was unseen by me at the time but which I now know is perfect-Gris asphalt & even better in swift! So Let's see how long that one takes!
> 
> View attachment 3801717


That is the nicest Constance combo I have seen! Lovely!


----------



## Livia1

lililvluv said:


> My first Bolide, picked her up from Frankfurt Airport. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3806234



Oh gosh, Bordeaux with Gold ... that is a beauty 

Many congrats!


----------



## Nerja

lililvluv said:


> My first Bolide, picked her up from Frankfurt Airport. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3806234


Gorgeous!  The Bordeaux with GHW is the best!  The Bolide is such a pretty shape!  Enjoy!


----------



## ninjaj

princessmaggie said:


> I'm very lucky because I have a store that shares with me what is coming next season after they go to Paris and on occasion put my name against something wonderful which I know at some point will be mine! Then it just becomes a waiting game. & This has been a very hard one for me!
> 
> In 8 years of H shopping I have been offered a number of B's & K's but the beautiful Constance forever alluded me! So in February 2016 i learnt from my store that the amazing rose gold hardware would be offered for the first time on a C & that a black Epsom 24 would be mine when she arrived!
> 
> Fast forward to the rest of the world learning about these beauties with rghw & me having to see multiple reveals with zero sign of mine appearing! Sad times!
> 
> But now! Finally she is here & she's mine! Already I adore the size, love the style, didn't have a black H bag so definitely needed one-got over the fact Epsom isn't my favourite leather but I can see why it will be good for a C, completely love rghw but OH MY that is an enormous shiny H!! That's the bit I need to get used to-there's no missing it! I know I'm bag twins with some of you lovelies so be great to hear if anyone else is self conscious of such a big logo?!
> 
> & next! I'm already 6 months through a wait for a C18. Again with rghw and happily in what was unseen by me at the time but which I now know is perfect-Gris asphalt & even better in swift! So Let's see how long that one takes!
> 
> View attachment 3801717



I just got this same bag today!!  I guess I am weird I have no other Hermes bags, I started with a C18 in Rouge Tomat with GHW and a few months later my SA offered me this C24 with RGHW because I told her that was my preference!  I am so excited someone else has it also!!!


----------



## gnetief

Nerja said:


> No need to apologize!  Sometimes it's tough to tell on the computer.  Thank you for the kind compliment. And whether you get them in silver or gold, you will love them!


Thank you Nerja. I'm sure I will. Enjoy your purchases


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Nerja said:


> I'm so happy!  My new K32: Bordeaux Togo with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804666
> 
> I've been carrying her everyday since I purchased her!
> 
> And then, Farandole earrings and Joueuse booties.  It's still too warm here for the booties, but I've been wearing the earrings quite a bit!
> View attachment 3804673
> View attachment 3804671



Gorgeous gorgeous items! Love that kelly bag and earrings!!


----------



## Nerja

obsessedwhermes said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous items! Love that kelly bag and earrings!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## lililvluv

Nerja said:


> Gorgeous!  The Bordeaux with GHW is the best!  The Bolide is such a pretty shape!  Enjoy!



Congrats on your beautiful Kelly! We are color twinsies


----------



## Nerja

lililvluv said:


> Congrats on your beautiful Kelly! We are color twinsies


Yay!  It's such a lovely color, isn't it?!


----------



## fatcat2523

Mini roulis in black


----------



## princessmaggie

ninjaj said:


> I just got this same bag today!!  I guess I am weird I have no other Hermes bags, I started with a C18 in Rouge Tomat with GHW and a few months later my SA offered me this C24 with RGHW because I told her that was my preference!  I am so excited someone else has it also!!!



Congratulations! You have a lovely couple! Do you think you will keep adding Constance? I really don't know what I want next as have been so fixated as this for so long!


----------



## ms08c

fatcat2523 said:


> Mini roulis in black



Congrats dear. It's beautiful!


----------



## westcoastgal

I got a belt kit.  Finally have something in Rose Azalee!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here you go, the 2nd Hermes leather piece I own now.


----------



## cafecreme15

westcoastgal said:


> I got a belt kit.  Finally have something in Rose Azalee!



Please share pics when you have a chance!


----------



## westcoastgal

Lisa-SH said:


> Here you go, the 2nd Hermes leather piece I own now.
> View attachment 3808033


Looking so pretty!


----------



## sakuraboo

the latest addition to my H family. gris asphalt country leather gp30. perfect for work and errands. can't stop staring at it.. thanks for letting me share


----------



## eliwon

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thank you for the LIKES everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *PurseOnFleek*!!    I'll be posting action shots later.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *atelierforward*!!     It would be nice if they made more charms like this.  I haven't seen any for a few years.



I absolutely love the Cadenas aa well as the Sterling key rings and have collected some of the Cadenas. As you all probably know the motives were linked to the years' theme, and as far as I remember the last ones were issued in 2011. Some if the Cadenas were made if Sterling too, and I've seen some of them marked as VIP ltd ed by som resellers.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

fatcat2523 said:


> Mini roulis in black


The roulis is growing on me...and your pic certainly helped that too! What a beauty


Lisa-SH said:


> Here you go, the 2nd Hermes leather piece I own now.
> View attachment 3808033


Congrats! Great item for second leather H


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Finally was able to tick off 3 wishlist items all in one shop! Usually when i go to H I get side tracked but this time i was able to knock 3 items off the wishlist. pop h earrings take some getting used to as they do protrude out quite a bit more than i realised


----------



## hoot

PurseOnFleek said:


> Finally was able to tick off 3 wishlist items all in one shop! Usually when i go to H I get side tracked but this time i was able to knock 3 items off the wishlist. pop h earrings take some getting used to as they do protrude out quite a bit more than i realised
> View attachment 3808820


Great haul!


----------



## chicinthecity777

PurseOnFleek said:


> Finally was able to tick off 3 wishlist items all in one shop! Usually when i go to H I get side tracked but this time i was able to knock 3 items off the wishlist. pop h earrings take some getting used to as they do protrude out quite a bit more than i realised
> View attachment 3808820


Congratulations! Twins on the Love twilly!


----------



## cafecreme15

PurseOnFleek said:


> Finally was able to tick off 3 wishlist items all in one shop! Usually when i go to H I get side tracked but this time i was able to knock 3 items off the wishlist. pop h earrings take some getting used to as they do protrude out quite a bit more than i realised
> View attachment 3808820



Great purchases! Would you mind posting mod shots of the earrings when you wear them? I've been considering getting them but I don't like clunky earrings on me.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

cafecreme15 said:


> Great purchases! Would you mind posting mod shots of the earrings when you wear them? I've been considering getting them but I don't like clunky earrings on me.


Ok will try to do soon. My concern is i have thick earlobes but i will try to get used to them. I feel they look best on thin ear lobes so they kind of hang and sit flush.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Congratulations! Twins on the Love twilly!





hoot said:


> Great haul!


Thankyou both! My SA had the twillys set aside for weeks because bub was sick then i was sick. She had to fight her colleagues off to keep them because it was the only pair the store had having only got one pair in at the beginning of BDG release and then this one. Felt extra special buying them!


----------



## DreamingPink

Rivale double tour in Rose Pourpre and RGHW
The SA was putting new shipment out and I was lucky enough to snag it before it hit the shelf 
I'm so in love with this happy color!


----------



## nicole0612

MiniNavy said:


> Rivale double tour in Rose Pourpre and RGHW
> The SA was putting new shipment out and I was lucky enough to snag it before it hit the shelf
> I'm so in love with this happy color!
> View attachment 3809021



Love this color! Congrats


----------



## EmileH

MiniNavy said:


> Rivale double tour in Rose Pourpre and RGHW
> The SA was putting new shipment out and I was lucky enough to snag it before it hit the shelf
> I'm so in love with this happy color!
> View attachment 3809021



Very pretty. It is a very happy color.


----------



## lisamiller719

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! An evergreen Hermes classic!


Awesome bag!


----------



## DreamingPink

nicole0612 said:


> Love this color! Congrats



Thanks dear!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very pretty. It is a very happy color.



Yes it makes my heart sing when I look at it


----------



## crisbac

My latest addition: Evelyne 29 in Etoupe! 



And my lovely SA gave me a wonderful book when I went to pick up the Evie! It was such a surprise!  She is awesome!



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chicinthecity777

crisbac said:


> My latest addition: Evelyne 29 in Etoupe!
> 
> View attachment 3810467
> 
> And my lovely SA gave me a wonderful book when I went to pick up the Evie! It was such a surprise!  She is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3810470
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Enjoy a classic bag! And I have the same book my SA gave to me a few years ago. A very good coffee table book!


----------



## crisbac

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Enjoy a classic bag! And I have the same book my SA gave to me a few years ago. A very good coffee table book!


Thank you so much, xiangxiang0731!


----------



## krawford

Very Vertigo Calvi.


----------



## krawford

Here you go


----------



## krawford

krawford said:


> Very Vertigo Calvi.


Damn autocorrect. Vert Vertigo


----------



## TankerToad

krawford said:


> Damn autocorrect. Vert Vertigo



I like "very vertigo"  too !! [emoji6]


----------



## Marlee

Very happy to share my new Etoupe Collier de Chien bracelet with rose gold hardware


----------



## zemilla

I'm so happy to have this beautiful Bolide 31 in black Clemence leather purchased from the Hermes website.  As tall as my pug!  Great bag for work, falls under the radar, but has the very same luxury feel as my Birkin and Kelly!!  Fits as much my Kelly 32.  So happy to have her in my collection!!  I also bought a silk/cashmere scarf from Hermes which I love to compliment the handbag!  By the way I'm so excited you can order this online...I hope one day you can order everything online.


----------



## uhpharm01

krawford said:


> View attachment 3810578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go


Lovely Color! Congrats!


----------



## Luxzenith

Sharing my purchases from my local H annual sale. 













Happy with my range of scarves and my first silk cardigan and a T shirt for my hubby


----------



## Luxzenith

Shoes we scored. Hubby didn't like the selections so I got space for more! [emoji23]


----------



## Luxzenith

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3811440
> 
> View attachment 3811441
> 
> View attachment 3811442
> 
> View attachment 3811443
> 
> 
> Shoes we scored. Hubby didn't like the selections so I got space for more! [emoji23]






Re sending this picture


----------



## dooneybaby

zemilla said:


> I'm so happy to have this beautiful Bolide 31 in black Clemence leather purchased from the Hermes website.  As tall as my pug!  Great bag for work, falls under the radar, but has the very same luxury feel as my Birkin and Kelly!!  Fits as much my Kelly 32.  So happy to have her in my collection!!  I also bought a silk/cashmere scarf from Hermes which I love to compliment the handbag!  By the way I'm so excited you can order this online...I hope one day you can order everything online.
> 
> View attachment 3811104
> View attachment 3811105


Your new Bollide is gorgeous, but sorry, your pugzie is cuter.


----------



## Oryx816

zemilla said:


> I'm so happy to have this beautiful Bolide 31 in black Clemence leather purchased from the Hermes website.  As tall as my pug!  Great bag for work, falls under the radar, but has the very same luxury feel as my Birkin and Kelly!!  Fits as much my Kelly 32.  So happy to have her in my collection!!  I also bought a silk/cashmere scarf from Hermes which I love to compliment the handbag!  By the way I'm so excited you can order this online...I hope one day you can order everything online.
> 
> View attachment 3811104
> View attachment 3811105



Two of my favorite things Hermes and pugs!!![emoji173]️


----------



## leuleu

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3811433
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811434
> 
> Sharing my purchases from my local H annual sale.
> 
> View attachment 3811435
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811436
> 
> View attachment 3811437
> 
> View attachment 3811438
> 
> View attachment 3811439
> 
> 
> Happy with my range of scarves and my first silk cardigan and a T shirt for my hubby


You are so lucky having sales in your H store !


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Just some small scarves purchases lately [emoji4]

Flowers of South Africa
	

		
			
		

		
	




Merveilleuses Lanternes Twilly
	

		
			
		

		
	




Les Maison Des Carres
	

		
			
		

		
	




Parures Des Maharajas
	

		
			
		

		
	




The last two were from our local H sale today and it was half price [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3811433
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811434
> 
> Sharing my purchases from my local H annual sale.
> 
> View attachment 3811435
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811436
> 
> View attachment 3811437
> 
> View attachment 3811438
> 
> View attachment 3811439
> 
> 
> Happy with my range of scarves and my first silk cardigan and a T shirt for my hubby


You are so lucky your store has sales! Mine never does.


----------



## mimi 123

pinkiestarlet said:


> Just some small scarves purchases lately [emoji4]
> 
> Flowers of South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811745
> 
> 
> Merveilleuses Lanternes Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811749
> 
> 
> Les Maison Des Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811751
> 
> 
> Parures Des Maharajas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811754
> 
> 
> The last two were from our local H sale today and it was half price [emoji7]


Lucky you! What a great haul!


----------



## cafecreme15

My little birthday haul! Will unbox shortly - just doing some major unpacking right now!


----------



## cafecreme15

The surprise purchase of the day - a behapi double tour in orange poppy and rose azalee with PHW. I've been obsessing over this color all summer and have been wanting a colorful leather bracelet with silver, so I couldn't pass it up.



Next up is a clic H in blanc. A lovely classic that goes with everything.



Last but not least are the new Paris mocassins in chèvre. These are super comfortable and versatile!


----------



## MSO13

Bought a very pre loved GP to use as a beater bag for my work stuff and it magically came bundled with two brand new cross body straps I can use on my Kellys! All together the same price as a resale canvas strap and it's not even a GP with hooks for a strap


----------



## MSO13

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3811990
> View attachment 3811991
> 
> The surprise purchase of the day - a behapi double tour in orange poppy and rose azalee with PHW. I've been obsessing over this color all summer and have been wanting a colorful leather bracelet with silver, so I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 3811992
> 
> Next up is a clic H in blanc. A lovely classic that goes with everything.
> 
> View attachment 3811995
> 
> Last but not least are the new Paris mocassins in chèvre. These are super comfortable and versatile!
> View attachment 3811996


happy birthday! glad you got your shoes


----------



## DR2014

MSO13 said:


> Bought a very pre loved GP to use as a beater bag for my work stuff and it magically came bundled with two brand new cross body straps I can use on my Kellys! All together the same price as a resale canvas strap and it's not even a GP with hooks for a strap
> 
> View attachment 3812031
> View attachment 3812032


Wow MSO13, what a fantastic bonus!!!


----------



## 1LV

Silly me - I really thought one would be enough.  The 2nd one came today.  Eyeing Number 3 already, lol!


----------



## cafecreme15

MSO13 said:


> happy birthday! glad you got your shoes



Thank you! And what a great surprise finding those straps in your GP!


----------



## papertiger

Carrierae said:


> Quick purchase!
> 
> My SA helped track down a few items and sent them to my house....
> 
> View attachment 3802696
> 
> 
> I've been waiting a few months for this double tour to come in a small. There was a XS and medium, but no small! Finally got one!
> 
> View attachment 3802697
> 
> 
> My next is my first pocket square!
> 
> View attachment 3802699
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802700
> 
> 
> Also my first giant silk....I think this is a better size for me than the 36". I passed over this pattern until I saw it on the model. It wears really nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3802701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802704
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802705
> 
> 
> That's all...for now! [emoji6][emoji389][emoji877]
> 
> View attachment 3802706



That giant silk is simply stunning, and a very cute gav, congratulations


----------



## MSO13

DR2014 said:


> Wow MSO13, what a fantastic bonus!!!





cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! And what a great surprise finding those straps in your GP!



I should have been more clear, there was a photo with the listing but I thought it was a mistake so they were a semi-surprise!


----------



## papertiger

hannahsophia said:


> I've been traveling down the west coast, picking up souvenirs as I go! [emoji902][emoji268][emoji4]
> 
> Vancouver -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803920
> 
> 
> Seattle Nordstrom pop up -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803922
> 
> View attachment 3803923
> 
> 
> Bellevue-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803926
> 
> View attachment 3803929



You did well!!! Your Brazil MT is gorgeous


----------



## mimi 123

hannahsophia said:


> I've been traveling down the west coast, picking up souvenirs as I go! [emoji902][emoji268][emoji4]
> 
> Vancouver -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803920
> 
> 
> Seattle Nordstrom pop up -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803922
> 
> View attachment 3803923
> 
> 
> Bellevue-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803926
> 
> View attachment 3803929


Wow! The brazil MT is so special! Which colorway is it? Never saw this color combo before. And are those special edition twillies for Bellevue?


----------



## dharma

MSO13 said:


> Bought a very pre loved GP to use as a beater bag for my work stuff and it magically came bundled with two brand new cross body straps I can use on my Kellys! All together the same price as a resale canvas strap and it's not even a GP with hooks for a strap
> 
> View attachment 3812031
> View attachment 3812032


What an amazing bundle!! Great find!


----------



## dharma

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3811990
> View attachment 3811991
> 
> The surprise purchase of the day - a behapi double tour in orange poppy and rose azalee with PHW. I've been obsessing over this color all summer and have been wanting a colorful leather bracelet with silver, so I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> View attachment 3811992
> 
> Next up is a clic H in blanc. A lovely classic that goes with everything.
> 
> View attachment 3811995
> 
> Last but not least are the new Paris mocassins in chèvre. These are super comfortable and versatile!
> View attachment 3811996


Happy birthday! Lovely gifts!


----------



## SugarHazard

It's been a fruitful month. 
Gold Togo B25 with GHW
Brides de Gala Love twillies CW 09
Savana Dance Cashmere Shawl CW 03
Blue Electrique Gator CDC with GHW
Ficelle Gator CDC with GHW
Rose Sakura Chèvre Globe Trotter GM Zip Agenda
(Shown with my old Lion Sterling Silver Key Charm)
Thank you for letting me share my treasures.


----------



## cafecreme15

SugarHazard said:


> View attachment 3812219
> View attachment 3812220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a fruitful month.
> Gold Togo B25 with GHW
> Brides de Gala Love twillies CW 09
> Savana Dance Cashmere Shawl CW 03
> Blue Electrique Gator CDC with GHW
> Ficelle Gator CDC with GHW
> Rose Sakura Chèvre Globe Trotter GM Zip Agenda
> (Shown with my old Lion Sterling Silver Key Charm)
> Thank you for letting me share my treasures.



Wow you've had a busy month! Congrats on all your new goodies!


----------



## ghoztz

SugarHazard said:


> View attachment 3812219
> View attachment 3812220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a fruitful month.
> Gold Togo B25 with GHW
> Brides de Gala Love twillies CW 09
> Savana Dance Cashmere Shawl CW 03
> Blue Electrique Gator CDC with GHW
> Ficelle Gator CDC with GHW
> Rose Sakura Chèvre Globe Trotter GM Zip Agenda
> (Shown with my old Lion Sterling Silver Key Charm)
> Thank you for letting me share my treasures.



such a wonderful haul!!


----------



## okiern1981

No pics yet (I prefer taking my own) but DH bought me an early Xmas present of a Bleu Sapphir Croc B35 PHW


----------



## TankerToad

okiern1981 said:


> No pics yet (I prefer taking my own) but DH bought me an early Xmas present of a Bleu Sapphir Croc B35 PHW



Holy smokes Batman![emoji44]
Do you have to wait until Christmas to wear it ?
Can't wait to see photos ---


----------



## kathydep

mimi 123 said:


> Wow! The brazil MT is so special! Which colorway is it? Never saw this color combo before. And are those special edition twillies for Bellevue?


I heard those are limited edition twillies, but why? Does anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## hannahsophia

papertiger said:


> You did well!!! Your Brazil MT is gorgeous



Thanks papertiger!



mimi 123 said:


> Wow! The brazil MT is so special! Which colorway is it? Never saw this color combo before. And are those special edition twillies for Bellevue?



Thanks mimi! Brazil is cw 17 http://m.all-en.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/maxi-twilly-100-soie-20-x-220-cm-90870.html




kathydep said:


> I heard those are limited edition twillies, but why? Does anyone know? Thanks!



The SA did not indicate that they were limited edition - just that she only just got them in. She noted that the tags are different from normal twillys and that each one was different in pattern. She also showed me another twilly in a different fabric. It was red and I wasn't interested so I didn't get any more information tho.


----------



## princessmaggie

Special day today! My petit h charms from h.com arrived and a dream came true with my first beautiful black H bag-so much love for Bolide (3rd one this year!) and a stunning fouets long cardigan-really in trouble with H ready to wear this season!


----------



## CClovesbags

Told my SA that I would love something in this lovely poupre color and she found this.
Last birthday, got my first gold B35 and this year, I got a key charm... hahahaha
Happy birthday to me!!!! [emoji4]


----------



## suziez

okiern1981 said:


> No pics yet (I prefer taking my own) but DH bought me an early Xmas present of a Bleu Sapphir Croc B35 PHW


THUMP.......jaw dropping without even seeing......


----------



## Livia1

princessmaggie said:


> Special day today! My petit h charms from h.com arrived and a dream came true with my first beautiful black H bag-so much love for Bolide (3rd one this year!) and a stunning fouets long cardigan-really in trouble with H ready to wear this season!
> 
> View attachment 3812845
> View attachment 3812846



Such a gorgeous Bolide with gold harware


----------



## princessmaggie

Livia1 said:


> Such a gorgeous Bolide with gold harware



Thank you! I love the beautiful bolide & now I don't need a black Birkin!


----------



## christina86

In Boston for a wedding and I popped into Hermes "just to browse". It was nice and quiet since most people are gone for the holiday weekend. Picked up these twillies for my birkin.


----------



## nicole0612

okiern1981 said:


> No pics yet (I prefer taking my own) but DH bought me an early Xmas present of a Bleu Sapphir Croc B35 PHW



Congrats! Amazing. Can't wait to see it


----------



## westcoastgal

cafecreme15 said:


> Please share pics when you have a chance!


----------



## westcoastgal

Hope these help!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I'll fess up my Eclipse bag. 

I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)

Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't. 
I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.

So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.


----------



## bagidiotic

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771


Stunning  c
Major  Congrats  this so c


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771


*WOOWOWOWOOWOOWOW!!! SOooooooo happy for you my friend!!! This screams YOU!!!! Big hugs and cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We need to plan a themed meet-up... CONSTANCE PARTY!*


----------



## cafecreme15

westcoastgal said:


> Hope these help!



Beautiful! I just got a behapi double tour in this combination. It's a few posts up!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> *WOOWOWOWOOWOOWOW!!! SOooooooo happy for you my friend!!! This screams YOU!!!! Big hugs and cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We need to plan a themed meet-up... CONSTANCE PARTY!*


You know you've had a significant role in enabling this purchase. I've wanted a 24 Constance for a while, but when I saw your two Rose Gold beauties, an RG C rocketed to the top of my wish list. 

And yes, this bag screams me. But I have to wait till my b-day to take her out for a spin. Less than 3 weeks and counting...


----------



## periogirl28

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771


Congrats! Really unusual combination!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoupebirkin said:


> You know you've had a significant role in enabling this purchase. I've wanted a 24 Constance for a while, but when I saw your two Rose Gold beauties, an RG C rocketed to the top of my wish list.
> 
> And yes, this bag screams me. But I have to wait till my b-day to take her out for a spin. Less than 3 weeks and counting...



It's a gorgeous bag!!  I would start using it now.  With the current events, nobody knows if we'll still be here in 3 weeks.


----------



## westcoastgal

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771


To die for! Amazing! So glad you got it.


----------



## westcoastgal

etoupebirkin said:


> You know you've had a significant role in enabling this purchase. I've wanted a 24 Constance for a while, but when I saw your two Rose Gold beauties, an RG C rocketed to the top of my wish list.
> 
> And yes, this bag screams me. But I have to wait till my b-day to take her out for a spin. Less than 3 weeks and counting...


Use it now! Seriously.


----------



## kathydep

Israeli_Flava said:


> *WOOWOWOWOOWOOWOW!!! SOooooooo happy for you my friend!!! This screams YOU!!!! Big hugs and cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We need to plan a themed meet-up... CONSTANCE PARTY!*



Congrats love! 
P.S. I wanna be invited to this Connie party!!


----------



## leuleu

pinkiestarlet said:


> Just some small scarves purchases lately [emoji4]
> 
> Flowers of South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811745
> 
> 
> Merveilleuses Lanternes Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811749
> 
> 
> Les Maison Des Carres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811751
> 
> 
> Parures Des Maharajas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811754
> 
> 
> The last two were from our local H sale today and it was half price [emoji7]


Beautiful purchases. May I ask in which country (or continent ) you live ?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It's a gorgeous bag!!  I would start using it now.  With the current events, nobody knows if we'll still be here in 3 weeks.


Living in the D.C. area sometimes makes me think, "Just tell me when I need to kiss my a** goodbye!!!"


----------



## seasounds

etoupebirkin said:


> You know you've had a significant role in enabling this purchase. I've wanted a 24 Constance for a while, but when I saw your two Rose Gold beauties, an RG C rocketed to the top of my wish list.
> 
> And yes, this bag screams me. But I have to wait till my b-day to take her out for a spin. Less than 3 weeks and counting...



Never put off happiness.  I moved from the DC area earlier this year.  Can't say that I feel any safer. 

Major congratulations.  Wear her in good health!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771



Hey Beautiful!
This bag is perfection on you 
Cheering !!
And happy birthday [emoji512] 
Such a special bag for a very special lady [emoji173]️
And you DH is a keeper --


----------



## LadyCupid

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771


Congratulations!! How nice to be offered an instant SO and in the bag you have been wishing for such a long time. Can't be happier for you. The combo works really well as well. Enjoy and hope to see many more pictures of this beauty to come.


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> Hey Beautiful!
> This bag is perfection on you
> Cheering !!
> And happy birthday [emoji512]
> Such a special bag for a very special lady [emoji173]️
> And you DH is a keeper --



Thanks and huge hugs back at you!!! DH and I will be celebrating 30 years later this month!!! Time flies... I hope you and your family are doing well too!


----------



## Lisa-SH

etoupebirkin said:


> Thanks and huge hugs back at you!!! DH and I will be celebrating 30 years later this month!!! Time flies... I hope you and your family are doing well too!


Congratulations....!!! Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## regina_lim82

My wish came true... Constance mini in box


----------



## pinkiestarlet

leuleu said:


> Beautiful purchases. May I ask in which country (or continent ) you live ?


In Singapore


----------



## leuleu

pinkiestarlet said:


> In Singapore


Thank you !


----------



## atelierforward

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771


Wow! Stunning find. The eclipse must have worked its cosmic magic with the H powers that be. Big congrats!!


----------



## tadhana

Calvi in Rose Pourpre and B30 in Blue Zanzibar


----------



## etoupebirkin

shellan310 said:


> Calvi in Rose Pourpre and B30 in Blue Zanzibar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815182


Beautiful!!!


----------



## SugarHazard

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow you've had a busy month! Congrats on all your new goodies!



Aww, thank you! 



ghoztz said:


> such a wonderful haul!!



Thanks! Orange shopping is the most fun!


----------



## Apheo

My lindy in rose pourpre. In love with this color..


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Apheo said:


> My lindy in rose pourpre. In love with this color..


So pretty!! Congrats!!


----------



## skibit

After years of waiting, finally found the last puzzle of my collection. Though it's not my top color choice (ficelle) nor my favorite size (25), I literally couldn't ask for more.  My lizard 30 Birkin with GHW that apparently took 8 years to make. Thanks to my amazing SA and SM.


----------



## ayc

skibit said:


> After years of waiting, finally found the last puzzle of my collection. Though it's not my top color choice (ficelle) nor my favorite size (25), I literally couldn't ask for more.  My lizard 30 Birkin with GHW that apparently took 8 years to make. Thanks to my amazing SA and SM.
> 
> View attachment 3815291



OMG!  this is gorgeous!  I thought lizard is currently not in productions?!
congrats!!


----------



## cafecreme15

skibit said:


> After years of waiting, finally found the last puzzle of my collection. Though it's not my top color choice (ficelle) nor my favorite size (25), I literally couldn't ask for more.  My lizard 30 Birkin with GHW that apparently took 8 years to make. Thanks to my amazing SA and SM.
> 
> View attachment 3815291



Wowza!! Talk about a holy grail bag [emoji7] enjoy it!!


----------



## hopiko

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771


This bag was made for you!!!  Happy Birthday!!  Enjoy her....it was truly meant to be!


----------



## skibit

ayc said:


> OMG!  this is gorgeous!  I thought lizard is currently not in productions?!
> congrats!!



Thank you! Yes you are right. That's what makes this bag so special. It's an old order my store placed in 07. 



cafecreme15 said:


> Wowza!! Talk about a holy grail bag [emoji7] enjoy it!!



Thanks! It certainly is!


----------



## bagidiotic

skibit said:


> After years of waiting, finally found the last puzzle of my collection. Though it's not my top color choice (ficelle) nor my favorite size (25), I literally couldn't ask for more.  My lizard 30 Birkin with GHW that apparently took 8 years to make. Thanks to my amazing SA and SM.
> 
> View attachment 3815291


Elegance to max
Congratulations 
Really worth it


----------



## gnetief

princessmaggie said:


> Special day today! My petit h charms from h.com arrived and a dream came true with my first beautiful black H bag-so much love for Bolide (3rd one this year!) and a stunning fouets long cardigan-really in trouble with H ready to wear this season!
> 
> View attachment 3812845
> View attachment 3812846


I love that charm on your bolide, the elephant is so cute


----------



## gnetief

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771


Super gorgeous, congratulations on this special beauty.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

skibit said:


> After years of waiting, finally found the last puzzle of my collection. Though it's not my top color choice (ficelle) nor my favorite size (25), I literally couldn't ask for more.  My lizard 30 Birkin with GHW that apparently took 8 years to make. Thanks to my amazing SA and SM.
> 
> View attachment 3815291



This is soooo gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## gnetief

shellan310 said:


> Calvi in Rose Pourpre and B30 in Blue Zanzibar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815182


Congratulations, beautiful B, bleu Zanzibar is one of my favorite blues.


----------



## gnetief

fatcat2523 said:


> Mini roulis in black


Wasn't a big fan of the roulis initially, but yours look so gorgeous, it's definitely growing on me =)


----------



## gnetief

I haven't been active on the forum lately, so had to combine my two most recent purchases together. I got the twillys preloved from another H lover, one of my favorite designs, been looking for them for a long time, they look quite nice with my Lindy =)


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

skibit said:


> After years of waiting, finally found the last puzzle of my collection. Though it's not my top color choice (ficelle) nor my favorite size (25), I literally couldn't ask for more.  My lizard 30 Birkin with GHW that apparently took 8 years to make. Thanks to my amazing SA and SM.
> 
> View attachment 3815291





Magnficent!  Wear in the best of health!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

gnetief said:


> I haven't been active on the forum lately, so had to combine my two most recent purchases together. I got the twillys preloved from another H lover, one of my favorite designs, been looking for them for a long time, they look quite nice with my Lindy =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815413
> View attachment 3815414
> View attachment 3815415



Wonderful haul you have!! Enjoy!


----------



## gnetief

obsessedwhermes said:


> Wonderful haul you have!! Enjoy!


Thank you obsessedwhermes.  [emoji3]


----------



## zemilla

Hermes Cadena Hippo - vintage find on Ebay - just arrived today.   So cute on my Bolide 31, which has the perfect spot for hanging trinkets!  Now I want Cadenas for all of my Hermes bags (on the hunt)!


----------



## gnetief

zemilla said:


> Hermes Cadena Hippo - vintage find on Ebay - just arrived today.   So cute on my Bolide 31, which has the perfect spot for hanging trinkets!  Now I want Cadenas for all of my Hermes bags (on the hunt)!
> 
> View attachment 3816079
> View attachment 3816080


I love them too!! Want to collect all [emoji3]


----------



## Kkho

skibit said:


> After years of waiting, finally found the last puzzle of my collection. Though it's not my top color choice (ficelle) nor my favorite size (25), I literally couldn't ask for more.  My lizard 30 Birkin with GHW that apparently took 8 years to make. Thanks to my amazing SA and SM.
> 
> View attachment 3815291



This is absolutely gorgeous!! Didn't realize they make lizard bags in size 30. Always thought it was smaller bags. Congrats and enjoy her in good health!! Super envious !


----------



## Powder Puff

zemilla said:


> Hermes Cadena Hippo - vintage find on Ebay - just arrived today.   So cute on my Bolide 31, which has the perfect spot for hanging trinkets!  Now I want Cadenas for all of my Hermes bags (on the hunt)!
> 
> View attachment 3816079
> View attachment 3816080


May I know what is the inscription on the hippo?


----------



## Orangefanatic

1st Perfume case in Roseazelea 
The Twillydhermes new fragrance refill bottles (Comes with silk twilly) 
The sweet scent matches with pretty pink case!


----------



## BalLVLover

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771



Absolutely gorgeous bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Tonimichelle

zemilla said:


> Hermes Cadena Hippo - vintage find on Ebay - just arrived today.   So cute on my Bolide 31, which has the perfect spot for hanging trinkets!  Now I want Cadenas for all of my Hermes bags (on the hunt)!
> 
> View attachment 3816079
> View attachment 3816080


Love your bolide and that hippo is cute!


----------



## candyapples88

Went to the Hermes in SF for the first time (first time ever in a Hermes store for that matter). Went in specifically to buy the collier de chien in black and gold. Bought it, walked around the city for the rest of the day and loved the bracelet so much, had to go back and get another one!!

The experience in Hermes was very pleasant and I was worried because I had heard some horror stories. I walked in with my baby in her stroller and was helped immediately. My daughter started to get fussy so I took her out of her stroller and held her for a little bit. The SA's kept coming up to her to say hi, and one even held her for a little bit!! It was adorable [emoji173]️

Anyway, here they are with another purchase I made at Chanel as well.


----------



## eliwon

zemilla said:


> Hermes Cadena Hippo - vintage find on Ebay - just arrived today.   So cute on my Bolide 31, which has the perfect spot for hanging trinkets!  Now I want Cadenas for all of my Hermes bags (on the hunt)!
> 
> View attachment 3816079
> View attachment 3816080



The cadenas are another slippery H slope - some if them are really rare - I'm still hunting for a couple of elusive ones - happy hunting to you


----------



## skibit

bagidiotic said:


> Elegance to max
> Congratulations
> Really worth it



Thank you! I thought so too!



obsessedwhermes said:


> This is soooo gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!



Thanks!!



Mme. de la Paix said:


> Magnficent!  Wear in the best of health!



Thank you so much!



Kkho said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!! Didn't realize they make lizard bags in size 30. Always thought it was smaller bags. Congrats and enjoy her in good health!! Super envious !



I know they used to make 30s but didn't think they could still find the skin to make anything bigger than 25. I hate to say it but I'd always prefer a 25 or 35.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My third colorway of Panthera Pardus CSGM!!     I _*LOVE *_the orange hem on this golden beauty!!


----------



## Anchanel79

This just came in the mail today


----------



## Lady_zen

Anchanel79 said:


> This just came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817154
> View attachment 3817155
> View attachment 3817156


This looks like a new bag charm! It's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anchanel79 said:


> This just came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817154
> View attachment 3817155
> View attachment 3817156


Super cute! I have been eyeing these. Is it possible to tell me how big it is? A mod shot with a bag perhaps? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Nanami_S.

I was so shocked to find this cutie in the store last week. I thought they were all gone. 
Feeling lucky [emoji256] [emoji177]
Savana Dance pocket square


----------



## millivanilli

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3811433
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811434
> 
> Sharing my purchases from my local H annual sale.
> 
> View attachment 3811435
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811436
> 
> View attachment 3811437
> 
> View attachment 3811438
> 
> View attachment 3811439
> 
> 
> Happy with my range of scarves and my first silk cardigan and a T shirt for my hubby


greaaaat find! I wear envy as I missed the Caleches when they were available and now I am on the hunt


----------



## 30gold

Nanami_S. said:


> I was so shocked to find this cutie in the store last week. I thought they were all gone.
> Feeling lucky [emoji256] [emoji177]
> Savana Dance pocket square
> View attachment 3817711




I love this!!!!  I collect the pocket squares to frame.  This would be a beautiful addition to my collection.  On the lookout!  Major congratulations!


----------



## millivanilli

30gold said:


> I love this!!!!  I collect the pocket squares to frame.  This would be a beautiful addition to my collection.  On the lookout!  Major congratulations!


now THIS is a great idea! May I steal it?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Anchanel79 said:


> This just came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817154
> View attachment 3817155
> View attachment 3817156


Oh you lucky thing! I got so excited when I saw my DH looking at these, then realised it was the US site and they're not available in the UK. I'd love one! Enjoy


----------



## liz_

2 more Love Twillys I'm totally obsessed [emoji23]


----------



## joanneminnie

skibit said:


> After years of waiting, finally found the last puzzle of my collection. Though it's not my top color choice (ficelle) nor my favorite size (25), I literally couldn't ask for more.  My lizard 30 Birkin with GHW that apparently took 8 years to make. Thanks to my amazing SA and SM.
> 
> View attachment 3815291



so beautiful!! Is this a special order or it means lizard bags are coming back? Congratulations!!


----------



## hedgwin99

My new shooting star petite h
I think it's bamboo n grey color... no idea what grey color tho [emoji28]


----------



## scholastican

etoupebirkin said:


> I'll fess up my Eclipse bag.
> 
> I got an email from my SA about a bag the Saturday before the Eclipse. I emailed back that I would love to see the bag, but my week was extremely busy. That being said I left my office early and made a mad dash to the DC Hermes. I also spoke to DH about the bag and he said I have a birthday coming up, so if I liked the bag, to get it. (LOVE DH!!!)
> 
> Well I thought the bag was a Podium Order. It wasn't.
> I have been asking about a 24 Constance for about 3 years to no avail. And I would die for one with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> So without further adieu, introducing my one of a kind store special order Horseshoe Vert Anglais/Gris Mouette Swift Constance 24 with Rose Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3813768
> View attachment 3813769
> View attachment 3813770
> View attachment 3813771



Congratulations, and happy birthday + happy anniversary!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

skibit said:


> After years of waiting, finally found the last puzzle of my collection. Though it's not my top color choice (ficelle) nor my favorite size (25), I literally couldn't ask for more.  My lizard 30 Birkin with GHW that apparently took 8 years to make. Thanks to my amazing SA and SM.
> 
> View attachment 3815291


THIS IS SPECTACULAR! WHAT A GEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Am on my anniversary trip with hubby to Tokyo. 
Delighted to find these on my explorations. I been searching so long for the right K20. 

Presenting my Kelly 20 vintage in gulliver leather. Black on hold hardware. 



And this Kelly Danse Clutch made of crinoline/ horsehair.. it is extremely under the radar, not popular, but it made my heart skipped so it came home with me! 




And I managed to find this 90 x 90 cashmere scarf! My first scarf in this size!!


----------



## Oryx816

Luxzenith said:


> Am on my anniversary trip with hubby to Tokyo.
> Delighted to find these on my explorations. I been searching so long for the right K20.
> 
> Presenting my Kelly 20 vintage in gulliver leather. Black on hold hardware.
> View attachment 3818278
> 
> 
> And this Kelly Danse Clutch made of crinoline/ horsehair.. it is extremely under the radar, not popular, but it made my heart skipped so it came home with me!
> 
> View attachment 3818279
> 
> 
> And I managed to find this 90 x 90 cashmere scarf! My first scarf in this size!!
> 
> View attachment 3818280



Congrats on your new additions!  Oh, and Tokyo is such a great city--happy anniversary and have a wonderful time![emoji253]


----------



## 30gold

millivanilli said:


> now THIS is a great idea! May I steal it?




Yes, of course . . . what better thing to frame.  Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## skibit

joanneminnie said:


> so beautiful!! Is this a special order or it means lizard bags are coming back? Congratulations!!



Thank you! This is not a special order since lizard is not available for SO nor for PO. It's not even a push offer as per my SM. It's an old order that my store placed years ago and it finally came through last week. I wouldn't consider it as a sign of lizard's coming back, though that'd be awesome. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> THIS IS SPECTACULAR! WHAT A GEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks you! It certainly is!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luxzenith said:


> Am on my anniversary trip with hubby to Tokyo.
> Delighted to find these on my explorations. I been searching so long for the right K20.
> 
> Presenting my Kelly 20 vintage in gulliver leather. Black on hold hardware.
> View attachment 3818278
> 
> 
> And this Kelly Danse Clutch made of crinoline/ horsehair.. it is extremely under the radar, not popular, but it made my heart skipped so it came home with me!
> 
> View attachment 3818279
> 
> 
> And I managed to find this 90 x 90 cashmere scarf! My first scarf in this size!!
> 
> View attachment 3818280


Omg!! Love your haul!!! And that's the prettiest Kelly ever!!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

30gold said:


> I love this!!!!  I collect the pocket squares to frame.  This would be a beautiful addition to my collection.  On the lookout!  Major congratulations!



It's a brilliant idea to frame them!! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rhl2987

Luxzenith said:


> Am on my anniversary trip with hubby to Tokyo.
> Delighted to find these on my explorations. I been searching so long for the right K20.
> 
> Presenting my Kelly 20 vintage in gulliver leather. Black on hold hardware.
> View attachment 3818278
> 
> 
> And this Kelly Danse Clutch made of crinoline/ horsehair.. it is extremely under the radar, not popular, but it made my heart skipped so it came home with me!
> 
> View attachment 3818279
> 
> 
> And I managed to find this 90 x 90 cashmere scarf! My first scarf in this size!!
> 
> View attachment 3818280


Such special pieces. Congratulations!!


----------



## gnetief

Anchanel79 said:


> This just came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817154
> View attachment 3817155
> View attachment 3817156


Omg I love this!!!! I have a thing for shooting stars, I need it in my life !![emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## gnetief

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3818123
> View attachment 3818125
> 
> My new shooting star petite h
> I think it's bamboo n grey color... no idea what grey color tho [emoji28]


Love it!!! I need one, I love shooting stars


----------



## Meta

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3818123
> View attachment 3818125
> 
> My new shooting star petite h
> I think it's bamboo n grey color... no idea what grey color tho [emoji28]


Looks like Gris Mouette? Can't tell for certain because of the lighting.


----------



## hedgwin99

weN84 said:


> Looks like Gris Mouette? Can't tell for certain because of the lighting.



I think you are correct


----------



## millivanilli

30gold said:


> Yes, of course . . . what better thing to frame.  Enjoy and have fun!


Thank you


----------



## suziez

candyapples88 said:


> Went to the Hermes in SF for the first time (first time ever in a Hermes store for that matter). Went in specifically to buy the collier de chien in black and gold. Bought it, walked around the city for the rest of the day and loved the bracelet so much, had to go back and get another one!!
> 
> The experience in Hermes was very pleasant and I was worried because I had heard some horror stories. I walked in with my baby in her stroller and was helped immediately. My daughter started to get fussy so I took her out of her stroller and held her for a little bit. The SA's kept coming up to her to say hi, and one even held her for a little bit!! It was adorable [emoji173]️
> 
> Anyway, here they are with another purchase I made at Chanel as well.
> 
> View attachment 3816926


Hi, I saw your post on the chanel thread and happy that you made it over to our orange slippery slope.  I think you will find Hermes to  be a wonderful place to shop - lots and lots of goodies.  Most Sa;s are terrific and really want to help you purchase something you will love.  Welcome!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me Vespa PM, gold togo w/gold hw.  Excellent condition.  Under $500.


----------



## candyapples88

suziez said:


> Hi, I saw your post on the chanel thread and happy that you made it over to our orange slippery slope.  I think you will find Hermes to  be a wonderful place to shop - lots and lots of goodies.  Most Sa;s are terrific and really want to help you purchase something you will love.  Welcome!



Thanks so much! Yes the SA I had was very informative and voiced her opinion with color options, and what would go with different outfits/occasions. She gave me her card and told me to let her know if I needed anything else, as she saw my address was hrs away from the Hermes store.


----------



## MSO13

I'm going through a canvas bag phase, Herbag 39 cm all black. I got this to hold my iPad Pro large and the inner pouch is perfect for my different stylus options. It easily holds an extra sketch book, all my purse essentials and I love the outer zip pocket for my phone!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MSO13 said:


> I'm going through a canvas bag phase, Herbag 39 cm all black. I got this to hold my iPad Pro large and the inner pouch is perfect for my different stylus options. It easily holds an extra sketch book, all my purse essentials and I love the outer zip pocket for my phone!
> 
> View attachment 3818962


Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## cassisberry

What a great deal! Enjoy!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Vespa PM, gold togo w/gold hw.  Excellent condition.  Under $500.
> 
> View attachment 3818852


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

cassisberry said:


> What a great deal! Enjoy!



Thank you, *cassisberry*!!     I'm sure I will!!   

Thank you for the LIKES everyone!!


----------



## kikisptr

Luxzenith said:


> Am on my anniversary trip with hubby to Tokyo.
> Delighted to find these on my explorations. I been searching so long for the right K20.
> 
> Presenting my Kelly 20 vintage in gulliver leather. Black on hold hardware.
> View attachment 3818278
> 
> 
> And this Kelly Danse Clutch made of crinoline/ horsehair.. it is extremely under the radar, not popular, but it made my heart skipped so it came home with me!
> 
> View attachment 3818279
> 
> 
> And I managed to find this 90 x 90 cashmere scarf! My first scarf in this size!!
> 
> View attachment 3818280


Love the k20! Saw a girl carrying one the other day and I was so attracted to it!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Posted this in another forum. Unexpected purchase this afternoon when I randomly visited my SA (for different reasons) and she said she has a "surprise" for me. 

Then of course I can't resist the Kelly Dog bracelet in the new(ish) Gris Asphalte! 

Off to the ban island. See you ladies in a few months!


----------



## 1LV

Finally.


----------



## cafecreme15

1LV said:


> View attachment 3819320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.



Beautiful!! Is it bleu nuit?


----------



## 1LV

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful!! Is it bleu nuit?


Thank you, yes.


----------



## cafecreme15

1LV said:


> Thank you, yes.



It's the perfect navy! Thinking of getting this in a GP!


----------



## 27leborse

Ang-Lin said:


> Posted this in another forum. Unexpected purchase this afternoon when I randomly visited my SA (for different reasons) and she said she has a "surprise" for me.
> 
> Then of course I can't resist the Kelly Dog bracelet in the new(ish) Gris Asphalte!
> 
> Off to the ban island. See you ladies in a few months!



Gorgeous! Is the color Raisin?


----------



## Ang-Lin

27leborse said:


> Gorgeous! Is the color Raisin?


Oh thank you! The color is called "Bordeaux". I'm not sure if this is a new color (for the season) or what, it's the second bag that I got with the same color in a row. I got a Roulis a few months ago in the same color - similar to the one you can see on the US website right now, but with GHW instead of PHW!!


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## Ringerz

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...


Beautiful scarf, I love the colours, enjoy!


----------



## bagshopr

I just received this Marwari yesterday. It's the PM size, etoupe color. I adore the Marwari because it has a slouchy, edgy style.  But I sold mine last year because the venetian red color didn't work with my wardrobe. I'm so glad I finally found a replacement in a nice neutral color! This picture is from the Ebay auction.

View attachment 3819784


----------



## LouisV76

1LV said:


> View attachment 3819320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.



congrats - just beautiful! we are twinsies[emoji12]


----------



## pursenbootz

Here's mine - my first Hermès purchases!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

pursenbootz said:


> Here's mine - my first Hermès purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820037
> View attachment 3820040
> View attachment 3820041



Welcome to the *orange* side!


----------



## pursenbootz

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Welcome to the *orange* side! [emoji3]


Thank you - I'm hooked already


----------



## Rhl2987

pursenbootz said:


> Here's mine - my first Hermès purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820037
> View attachment 3820040
> View attachment 3820041


Beautiful selections!! Welcome to the lovely world of H. You will love it here!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ang-Lin said:


> Posted this in another forum. Unexpected purchase this afternoon when I randomly visited my SA (for different reasons) and she said she has a "surprise" for me.
> 
> Then of course I can't resist the Kelly Dog bracelet in the new(ish) Gris Asphalte!
> 
> Off to the ban island. See you ladies in a few months!


*Wowzers what an amazing surprise!!! Congrats it's a lovely Sellier!!!*


----------



## pursenbootz

Rhl2987 said:


> Beautiful selections!! Welcome to the lovely world of H. You will love it here!


Thank you!


----------



## 1LV

LouisV76 said:


> congrats - just beautiful! we are twinsies[emoji12]


Cool beans!


----------



## cafecreme15

pursenbootz said:


> Here's mine - my first Hermès purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820037
> View attachment 3820040
> View attachment 3820041



Welcome to the slippery orange slope, as we like to call it around these parts [emoji4]


----------



## Jhoshopgirl




----------



## Ang-Lin

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Wowzers what an amazing surprise!!! Congrats it's a lovely Sellier!!!*


Thank you so much!!! And I just realized the color of your font !!!!


----------



## liz_

A Rodeo for miss Kelly


----------



## Ang-Lin

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3820187
> 
> View attachment 3820188
> 
> View attachment 3820189


Those bride de gala


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Nanami_S. said:


> I was so shocked to find this cutie in the store last week. I thought they were all gone.
> Feeling lucky [emoji256] [emoji177]
> Savana Dance pocket square
> View attachment 3817711



This is fabulous as a pocket square!!


----------



## Stansy

A new Twilly to upgrade my cheapo no-name winter hat


----------



## renee_nyc

Ever Chaine d'Ancre.


----------



## shoppermomof4

Loving my new twilly[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pancake

Luxzenith said:


> Am on my anniversary trip with hubby to Tokyo.
> Delighted to find these on my explorations. I been searching so long for the right K20.
> 
> Presenting my Kelly 20 vintage in gulliver leather. Black on hold hardware.
> View attachment 3818278
> 
> 
> And this Kelly Danse Clutch made of crinoline/ horsehair.. it is extremely under the radar, not popular, but it made my heart skipped so it came home with me!
> 
> View attachment 3818279
> 
> 
> And I managed to find this 90 x 90 cashmere scarf! My first scarf in this size!!
> 
> View attachment 3818280



Hi dearie! 

Could I find out which store(s) in Tokyo you chanced on these marvellous finds? You can PM me! Thank you!


----------



## okiern1981

I found a steal last night while idly browsing the internet.  A (what I believe is) Crocus epsom B35.  Price was very low, so obviously I thought replica, but it passed authentication, so I snagged it for next to nothing!


----------



## lulilu

okiern1981 said:


> I found a steal last night while idly browsing the internet.  A (what I believe is) Crocus epsom B35.  Price was very low, so obviously I thought replica, but it passed authentication, so I snagged it for next to nothing!



We need photos to ogle!


----------



## Tonimichelle

okiern1981 said:


> I found a steal last night while idly browsing the internet.  A (what I believe is) Crocus epsom B35.  Price was very low, so obviously I thought replica, but it passed authentication, so I snagged it for next to nothing!


Congratulations, can't wait to see the pics too! I'm still slightly jealous of your wonderful barenia sac a depeches find!!


----------



## okiern1981

lulilu said:


> We need photos to ogle!





Tonimichelle said:


> Congratulations, can't wait to see the pics too! I'm still slightly jealous of your wonderful barenia sac a depeches find!!



@lulilu as soon as I get her, I'll post a couple snaps!

@Tonimichelle Im still floored by that one myself.


----------



## HereToLearn

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Vespa PM, gold togo w/gold hw.  Excellent condition.  Under $500.
> 
> View attachment 3818852


That is the exact bag I am searching for!  Love it!  Thanks for posting!  Any tips?


----------



## azukitea

Sitting pretty... So perfect SoKelly So Hermes!


----------



## Pradagal

regina_lim82 said:


> My wish came true... Constance mini in box
> 
> View attachment 3814470



Wow...such a beautiful bag!   Congrats!!


----------



## Pradagal

liz_ said:


> A Rodeo for miss Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820196



Very nice[emoji6]


----------



## TraceySH

I also posted on the toolbox thread last week, but my first Hermes bag purchases


----------



## Tonimichelle

TraceySH said:


> I also posted on the toolbox thread last week, but my first Hermes bag purchases
> 
> View attachment 3821388


Love them!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

HereToLearn said:


> That is the exact bag I am searching for!  Love it!  Thanks for posting!  Any tips?



Just keep stalking eb*y and all the reseller sites!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

azukitea said:


> Sitting pretty... So perfect SoKelly So Hermes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821356



So fabulous!!


----------



## Meowwu

azukitea said:


> Sitting pretty... So perfect SoKelly So Hermes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821356


Love gold and how the charm is in the same colour family! Is this a 22cm?


----------



## azukitea

Meowwu said:


> Love gold and how the charm is in the same colour family! Is this a 22cm?


yes it is sokelly22


----------



## pancake

Over the moon and in pink paradise!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

pancake said:


> Over the moon and in pink paradise!
> 
> View attachment 3821996



I love all the SLGs!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kikisptr

Just LOVE the Minidog bracelets!


----------



## Luxzenith

My latest brand new from store additions:

Jige elan 29 in blue electric/ swift / lizard (from Singapore) 
Jige elan 29 in rose poupre/ swift (from ginza Tokyo) 

Also a new Kelly dog in blue sapphire lizard




Shown here against my existing rose azalea. 

My other vintage finds: 
Hermes gloves (Tokyo) 



Mini garden party bolduc series size 22 (Tokyo)





Mini Herbag sling (Tokyo) 



I took away many beautiful H souvenirs from my vacation!


----------



## Luxzenith

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3822624
> 
> 
> My latest brand new from store additions:
> 
> Jige elan 29 in blue electric/ swift / lizard (from Singapore)
> Jige elan 29 in rose poupre/ swift (from ginza Tokyo)
> 
> Also a new Kelly dog in blue sapphire lizard
> View attachment 3822634
> 
> 
> 
> Shown here against my existing rose azalea.
> 
> My other vintage finds:
> Hermes gloves (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822628
> 
> 
> Mini garden party bolduc series size 22 (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822630
> 
> View attachment 3822632
> 
> 
> Mini Herbag sling (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822633
> 
> 
> I took away many beautiful H souvenirs from my vacation!





Spot the different types of Dustbags across the eras??


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Impulse buy.   Will be done with those soon I swear I need to re-focus on important things.


----------



## Daiyuflower

Just received this Petit H Octopus pompom today. Not sure I'm keeping it though...I was hoping for a lighter blue color to go with my BE bag...


----------



## Luxzenith

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> Impulse buy.   Will be done with those soon I swear I need to re-focus on important things.



The piano!! Very lovely!


----------



## Purrsey

Lindy 30.


----------



## Oryx816

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3822624
> 
> 
> My latest brand new from store additions:
> 
> Jige elan 29 in blue electric/ swift / lizard (from Singapore)
> Jige elan 29 in rose poupre/ swift (from ginza Tokyo)
> 
> Also a new Kelly dog in blue sapphire lizard
> View attachment 3822634
> 
> 
> 
> Shown here against my existing rose azalea.
> 
> My other vintage finds:
> Hermes gloves (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822628
> 
> 
> Mini garden party bolduc series size 22 (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822630
> 
> View attachment 3822632
> 
> 
> Mini Herbag sling (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822633
> 
> 
> I took away many beautiful H souvenirs from my vacation!



Beautiful haul!  We are glove twins!  I have those gloves from ages ago--15+ years I think, and they still look fabulous![emoji253]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3822624
> 
> 
> My latest brand new from store additions:
> 
> Jige elan 29 in blue electric/ swift / lizard (from Singapore)
> Jige elan 29 in rose poupre/ swift (from ginza Tokyo)
> 
> Also a new Kelly dog in blue sapphire lizard
> View attachment 3822634
> 
> 
> 
> Shown here against my existing rose azalea.
> 
> My other vintage finds:
> Hermes gloves (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822628
> 
> 
> Mini garden party bolduc series size 22 (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822630
> 
> View attachment 3822632
> 
> 
> Mini Herbag sling (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822633
> 
> 
> I took away many beautiful H souvenirs from my vacation!


Omg!! What a perfect little garden party!! Love that find and now I need one. Thanks for sharing! If you don't mind me asking, how much yen did it cost?


----------



## weibandy

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3822970
> 
> Lindy 30.


Very beautiful.  What color is this?


----------



## kikisptr

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3822636
> 
> Spot the different types of Dustbags across the eras??


Love the Kelly! Any recommended shops for vintage H ?


----------



## Purrsey

weibandy said:


> Very beautiful.  What color is this?



Thanks. It's Prune in Evercolor.


----------



## Stansy

Daiyuflower said:


> View attachment 3822856
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received this Petit H Octopus pompom today. Not sure I'm keeping it though...I was hoping for a lighter blue color to go with my BE bag...


Gosh - this is too cute for words!!


----------



## Luxzenith

Oryx816 said:


> Beautiful haul!  We are glove twins!  I have those gloves from ages ago--15+ years I think, and they still look fabulous![emoji253]



Oryx816, 

I love the charms.. new ones not so.. ehhh.. charming?? [emoji23] at $100 usd.. I think ok for a small piece of history.. but my take on beauty may not be every H lovers one.. I don't use gloves that often! So this is fine!


----------



## Luxzenith

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg!! What a perfect little garden party!! Love that find and now I need one. Thanks for sharing! If you don't mind me asking, how much yen did it cost?



Cost $240,000 yen.. ouch!! 



kikisptr said:


> Love the Kelly! Any recommended shops for vintage H ?



Thanks! I will PM u


----------



## MahaM

TraceySH said:


> I also posted on the toolbox thread last week, but my first Hermes bag purchases
> 
> View attachment 3821388


Lovely Bags...


----------



## westcoastgal

pancake said:


> Over the moon and in pink paradise!
> 
> View attachment 3821996


I love pink too. Cheery picture! Enjoy.


----------



## westcoastgal

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3822624
> 
> 
> My latest brand new from store additions:
> 
> Jige elan 29 in blue electric/ swift / lizard (from Singapore)
> Jige elan 29 in rose poupre/ swift (from ginza Tokyo)
> 
> Also a new Kelly dog in blue sapphire lizard
> View attachment 3822634
> 
> 
> 
> Shown here against my existing rose azalea.
> 
> My other vintage finds:
> Hermes gloves (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822628
> 
> 
> Mini garden party bolduc series size 22 (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822630
> 
> View attachment 3822632
> 
> 
> Mini Herbag sling (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822633
> 
> 
> I took away many beautiful H souvenirs from my vacation!


Great finds. I live the jiges! Such a colorful shot.
The lizard one is really to die for!


----------



## Nerja

pancake said:


> Over the moon and in pink paradise!
> 
> View attachment 3821996


Beautiful!  I  pink too!  Lovely tableau


----------



## Lollipop15

Luxzenith said:


> My latest brand new from store additions:
> 
> Jige elan 29 in blue electric/ swift / lizard (from Singapore)
> Jige elan 29 in rose poupre/ swift (from ginza Tokyo)
> 
> Also a new Kelly dog in blue sapphire lizard
> 
> 
> Shown here against my existing rose azalea.
> 
> My other vintage finds:
> Hermes gloves (Tokyo)
> 
> Mini garden party bolduc series size 22 (Tokyo)
> 
> Mini Herbag sling (Tokyo)
> 
> I took away many beautiful H souvenirs from my vacation!


Hi! Great purchases! How do you like using Jige?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me Casse Noisette CSGM.


----------



## birkin10600

The croco strap for my Kelly bag 28 arrived after 3 years of waiting![emoji3] It worth the wait because it was a perfect match to my Kelly. [emoji9]


----------



## TankerToad

birkin10600 said:


> The croco strap for my Kelly bag 28 arrived after 3 years of waiting![emoji3] It worth the wait because it was a perfect match to my Kelly. [emoji9]
> View attachment 3823437



Wow!
Stunning and just in time for Fall


----------



## Tonimichelle

birkin10600 said:


> The croco strap for my Kelly bag 28 arrived after 3 years of waiting![emoji3] It worth the wait because it was a perfect match to my Kelly. [emoji9]
> View attachment 3823437


Oh wow! Your Kelly (and new strap) are sooooo beautiful


----------



## Julide

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> Impulse buy.   Will be done with those soon I swear I need to re-focus on important things.


No need to re-focus.  You seem to be doing just fine!! Congrats on your piano!!


----------



## birkin10600

TankerToad said:


> Wow!
> Stunning and just in time for Fall





Tonimichelle said:


> Oh wow! Your Kelly (and new strap) are sooooo beautiful


 Thank you  so much TT and Tonimichelle! [emoji3] I am more in love with her that she's complete now! [emoji9]


----------



## lulilu

birkin10600 said:


> The croco strap for my Kelly bag 28 arrived after 3 years of waiting![emoji3] It worth the wait because it was a perfect match to my Kelly. [emoji9]
> View attachment 3823437



My absolute favorite color croc!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Vespa PM, gold togo w/gold hw.  Excellent condition.  Under $500.
> 
> View attachment 3818852



Love the Vespa - you lucky thing [emoji847]


----------



## Susie Tunes

birkin10600 said:


> The croco strap for my Kelly bag 28 arrived after 3 years of waiting![emoji3] It worth the wait because it was a perfect match to my Kelly. [emoji9]
> View attachment 3823437



Absolutely gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

When it rains it pours! I am so in love with the size and color! Its perfect for my needs and what I carry. 
Bolide 27 in gris mouette.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Susie Tunes said:


> Love the Vespa - you lucky thing [emoji847]



Thank you!!    I have a feeling this will be a workhorse!!


----------



## TraceySH

MahaM said:


> Lovely Bags...


Thank you so much. These are very easy to use and not fussy! My H experiment is working


----------



## pursenbootz

ehy12 said:


> When it rains it pours! I am so in love with the size and color! Its perfect for my needs and what I carry.
> Bolide 27 in gris mouette.
> View attachment 3823571


Beautiful!


----------



## ehy12

pursenbootz said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lollipop15

ehy12 said:


> When it rains it pours! I am so in love with the size and color! Its perfect for my needs and what I carry.
> Bolide 27 in gris mouette.
> View attachment 3823571



Congrats! Perfect size & color! [emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

Susie Tunes said:


> Absolutely gorgeous [emoji7]


 Thank you dear![emoji4]


----------



## ehy12

Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats! Perfect size & color! [emoji7]


Thank you i love it!!!!


----------



## raven_portland

Persona in chocolate brown.  love the weirdness.


----------



## gnetief

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3820364
> 
> 
> A new Twilly to upgrade my cheapo no-name winter hat


This is such a great idea [emoji7]


----------



## gnetief

azukitea said:


> Sitting pretty... So perfect SoKelly So Hermes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821356


I love so Kelly, such a great bag, can't believe it's not so popular in Australia, but it's kind of a good thing I guess because I won't see a lot of people carrying the same bag [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## gnetief

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3822624
> 
> 
> My latest brand new from store additions:
> 
> Jige elan 29 in blue electric/ swift / lizard (from Singapore)
> Jige elan 29 in rose poupre/ swift (from ginza Tokyo)
> 
> Also a new Kelly dog in blue sapphire lizard
> View attachment 3822634
> 
> 
> 
> Shown here against my existing rose azalea.
> 
> My other vintage finds:
> Hermes gloves (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822628
> 
> 
> Mini garden party bolduc series size 22 (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822630
> 
> View attachment 3822632
> 
> 
> Mini Herbag sling (Tokyo)
> View attachment 3822633
> 
> 
> I took away many beautiful H souvenirs from my vacation!


Japan is a great place for pre-loved H shopping. The mini Garden Party is so cute [emoji7] and I love the gloves, those charms are so unique.


----------



## azukitea

gnetief said:


> I love so Kelly, such a great bag, can't believe it's not so popular in Australia, but it's kind of a good thing I guess because I won't see a lot of people carrying the same bag [emoji12] [emoji12]



thanks 
cant agree more, also the fact that it is not longer offered in europe which makes it even more elusive


----------



## gnetief

azukitea said:


> thanks
> cant agree more, also the fact that it is not longer offered in europe which makes it even more elusive


Omg really? If it's impossible to get in Europe it will be the same for us [emoji24]  Hopefully I can score more in different colors in the pre-loved market.


----------



## Solday

The new edition to my Constance family is Constance mini in black epsom leather with a blue clasp my favorite bag right now


----------



## yezhou1

Hi I just got this toffee colour jige 29 yesterday but forget to ask what leather is it. Can you guys tell me is it Epsom or Togo?


----------



## chicinthecity777

yezhou1 said:


> View attachment 3824098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just got this toffee colour jige 29 yesterday but forget to ask what leather is it. Can you guys tell me is it Epsom or Togo?


Jige doesn't normally come in togo. It looks like evercolour to me. And with the contrast stitching, the colour is probably Gold.


----------



## gnetief

Solday said:


> View attachment 3824064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new edition to my Constance family is Constance mini in black epsom leather with a blue clasp my favorite bag right now


Wow, love the contrast, congratulations


----------



## gnetief

yezhou1 said:


> View attachment 3824098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just got this toffee colour jige 29 yesterday but forget to ask what leather is it. Can you guys tell me is it Epsom or Togo?


They don't come in togo, epsom is more structured. Either evercolor or Swift I think.


----------



## suziez

birkin10600 said:


> The croco strap for my Kelly bag 28 arrived after 3 years of waiting![emoji3] It worth the wait because it was a perfect match to my Kelly. [emoji9]
> View attachment 3823437


Beyond stunning


----------



## Solday

gnetief said:


> Wow, love the contrast, congratulations



Thank you! I'm so in love with it


----------



## yezhou1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Jige doesn't normally come in togo. It looks like evercolour to me. And with the contrast stitching, the colour is probably Gold.


 Thanks. The box that come with says Toffee H1.


----------



## yezhou1

gnetief said:


> They don't come in togo, epsom is more structured. Either evercolor or Swift I think.


I don't think is swift. Swift is more soft. Probably is evercolor as you said


----------



## chicinthecity777

yezhou1 said:


> Thanks. The box that come with says Toffee H1.


Wow! Thank you for the details. Never seen one like it but then I am not looking at mid-tone browns.


----------



## krawford

35 cm Etoupe. Said I would never buy an Etoupe bag. Never say never. I ❤️ it.


----------



## BirkinLover77

krawford said:


> View attachment 3824246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 cm Etoupe. Said I would never buy an Etoupe bag. Never say never. I ❤️ it.


Congratulations! Very beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

yezhou1 said:


> View attachment 3824098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just got this toffee colour jige 29 yesterday but forget to ask what leather is it. Can you guys tell me is it Epsom or Togo?


Congratulations, Beautiful color. I agree with other tpf members it's probably Swift or Evercolor


----------



## bagidiotic

krawford said:


> View attachment 3824246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 cm Etoupe. Said I would never buy an Etoupe bag. Never say never. I [emoji173]️ it.


How can you not buy this beauty


----------



## Mirame

yezhou1 said:


> View attachment 3824098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just got this toffee colour jige 29 yesterday but forget to ask what leather is it. Can you guys tell me is it Epsom or Togo?


Looks like evercolor to me


----------



## Susie Tunes

krawford said:


> View attachment 3824246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 cm Etoupe. Said I would never buy an Etoupe bag. Never say never. I [emoji173]️ it.



It's perfect [emoji108]


----------



## gnetief

krawford said:


> View attachment 3824246
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 cm Etoupe. Said I would never buy an Etoupe bag. Never say never. I [emoji173]️ it.


Love it, etoupe is one of the best neutrals. Initially I wasn't a bit fan either, but love it now [emoji4]


----------



## boo1689

Finally got my hands on Rose Pourpre [emoji847]


Baby Lindy 26 in evercalf




Rose Pourpre / rose shocking / rose tyrien


----------



## boo1689

Anemone / Rose Pourpre


----------



## Lollipop15

boo1689 said:


> Finally got my hands on Rose Pourpre [emoji847]
> View attachment 3824893
> 
> Baby Lindy 26 in evercalf
> View attachment 3824894
> 
> View attachment 3824895
> 
> Rose Pourpre / rose shocking / rose tyrien


Congrats! All are so pretty!


----------



## Julide

boo1689 said:


> Finally got my hands on Rose Pourpre [emoji847]
> View attachment 3824893
> 
> Baby Lindy 26 in evercalf
> View attachment 3824894
> 
> View attachment 3824895
> 
> Rose Pourpre / rose shocking / rose tyrien


Many many congrats boo! A beautiful bag!! Wear in the best of health!!


----------



## gnetief

boo1689 said:


> Finally got my hands on Rose Pourpre [emoji847]
> View attachment 3824893
> 
> Baby Lindy 26 in evercalf
> View attachment 3824894
> 
> View attachment 3824895
> 
> Rose Pourpre / rose shocking / rose tyrien


So many purple pink tone goodies, great collection [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Rhl2987

I did a reveal thread on my haul, but the standout of the bunch is my new Kelly 25 sellier in natural sable butler leather. She's a beaut!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Rhl2987 said:


> I did a reveal thread on my haul, but the standout of the bunch is my new Kelly 25 sellier in natural sable butler leather. She's a beaut!


 LOVE!


----------



## PIPET83

HELLO MY NEW BLUE AGATE B40 phw and suede boots
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Also i upload a photo to notice de difference between cobalt and agate..
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thank you


----------



## cafecreme15

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3825526
> 
> HELLO MY NEW BLUE AGATE B40 phw and suede boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i upload a photo to notice de difference between cobalt and agate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825530
> 
> Thank you


Love bleu agate!!


----------



## gnetief

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3825526
> 
> HELLO MY NEW BLUE AGATE B40 phw and suede boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i upload a photo to notice de difference between cobalt and agate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825530
> 
> Thank you


Love this, such a nice blue, congratulations


----------



## gnetief

Rhl2987 said:


> I did a reveal thread on my haul, but the standout of the bunch is my new Kelly 25 sellier in natural sable butler leather. She's a beaut!


[emoji7] [emoji7] a beautiful piece indeed. Still waiting on my k25[emoji17]


----------



## kadyooo

Rhl2987 said:


> I did a reveal thread on my haul, but the standout of the bunch is my new Kelly 25 sellier in natural sable butler leather. She's a beaut!



So pretty and nice match with the cute cap charm.


----------



## Ang-Lin

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3825526
> 
> HELLO MY NEW BLUE AGATE B40 phw and suede boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i upload a photo to notice de difference between cobalt and agate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825530
> 
> Thank you


lovely! i have the same color in B35 (different leather tho). Such an amazing color. We may or may not be twinning on the twillies too - is it Collier de Chien in blue jeans?


----------



## Rhl2987

gnetief said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] a beautiful piece indeed. Still waiting on my k25[emoji17]


Thank you. I hope your K25 comes soon!


----------



## Rhl2987

kadyooo said:


> So pretty and nice match with the cute cap charm.


Thank you so much! The charm was originally for a different bag but I love how it looks on this bag so much more!


----------



## Lollipop15

Rhl2987 said:


> I did a reveal thread on my haul, but the standout of the bunch is my new Kelly 25 sellier in natural sable butler leather. She's a beaut!


Congrats! This K25 is so cute and special!


----------



## CClovesbags

Something small but can't say no to the cute packaging and it smells nice, too! [emoji5]


----------



## cafecreme15

CClovesbags said:


> Something small but can't say no to the cute packaging and it smells nice, too! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3825712
> 
> View attachment 3825713



The packaging is adorable. And I'm wearing Jour d'Hermes right now!


----------



## Oryx816

CClovesbags said:


> Something small but can't say no to the cute packaging and it smells nice, too! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3825712
> 
> View attachment 3825713



Looking forward to checking out this new fragrance.  For decades 24 Faubourg was my signature scent, but I have moved on to Jour, yet it doesn't seem to have the same longevity.  How do you find the new scent?


----------



## Oryx816

Rhl2987 said:


> I did a reveal thread on my haul, but the standout of the bunch is my new Kelly 25 sellier in natural sable butler leather. She's a beaut!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Gorgeous!  I have this charm but now I need to find this stunning bag![emoji7]

Congrats on this beauty!  (Rushing off to call SA.....)


----------



## CClovesbags

Oryx816 said:


> Looking forward to checking out this new fragrance.  For decades 24 Faubourg was my signature scent, but I have moved on to Jour, yet it doesn't seem to have the same longevity.  How do you find the new scent?



I haven't really tried it other than smelled it in the store. I like most of the mainstream perfumes (boring, I know) and this new twilly perfume is sweet and floral and very girl a little different from my favorite rhubarb. [emoji4] 
But the packaging along is worth for me. Almost bought all 3 sizes to use as display


----------



## Oryx816

CClovesbags said:


> I haven't really tried it other than smelled it in the store. I like most of the mainstream perfumes (boring, I know) and this new twilly perfume is sweet and floral and very girl a little different from my favorite rhubarb. [emoji4]
> But the packaging along is worth for me. Almost bought all 3 sizes to use as display



Thank you for your thoughts!  I look forward to trying it!


----------



## gnetief

CClovesbags said:


> Something small but can't say no to the cute packaging and it smells nice, too! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3825712
> 
> View attachment 3825713


I agree, how cute is the bottle and the smell is just[emoji108]


----------



## okiern1981

lulilu said:


> We need photos to ogle!



A quick snap of Ms. Crocus!  (Yes, I’m using my B25 as a bag organizer [emoji317])


----------



## sydgirl

okiern1981 said:


> A quick snap of Ms. Crocus!  (Yes, I’m using my B25 as a bag organizer [emoji317])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826606


Love crocus!! [emoji171]


----------



## gnetief

okiern1981 said:


> A quick snap of Ms. Crocus!  (Yes, I’m using my B25 as a bag organizer [emoji317])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826606


That's such a gre idea


----------



## mimi 123

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3824897
> 
> Anemone / Rose Pourpre


Your pink collection is so gorgeous!
May I ask the size of your constance? Looks like 24 comparing to the lindy. Thanks!


----------



## kcavatu

Rhl2987 said:


> I did a reveal thread on my haul, but the standout of the bunch is my new Kelly 25 sellier in natural sable butler leather. She's a beaut!


congrats! she is beautiful!


----------



## trendzme

I was going to start a reveal thread but ended up being too shy. So here is my latest addition to my collection. My first herbag 31 black on black ! Just out of curiosity is the herbag a popular bag? Hermes newbie here [emoji6]


----------



## kikisptr

trendzme said:


> I was going to start a reveal thread but ended up being too shy. So here is my latest addition to my collection. My first herbag 31 black on black ! Just out of curiosity is the herbag a popular bag? Hermes newbie here [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3826647


When I got mine 2 years ago I could not find black anywhere in the 3 countries I went to, so perhaps it means it's popular? But seasonal colors are often available in store. It remains one of my favorite bags so far, and I get lots of compliments for it.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3825526
> 
> HELLO MY NEW BLUE AGATE B40 phw and suede boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i upload a photo to notice de difference between cobalt and agate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825530
> 
> Thank you



Gorgeous colour! [emoji7]


----------



## Luxzenith

My first croc birkin.. I have resisted for so long.. a croc birkin..decided finally to succumb and opted for this tri leather style.. in matte Nilo, box, and Clemence..


----------



## Oryx816

Luxzenith said:


> My first croc birkin.. I have resisted for so long.. a croc birkin..decided finally to succumb and opted for this tri leather style.. in matte Nilo, box, and Clemence..
> 
> View attachment 3827000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827001



Congrats!  [emoji7]
Beautiful choice!  The more I see matte croc, the more I like it.  So happy for you!  Wear this gorgeous bag in good health dear.[emoji253]


----------



## megt10

Luxzenith said:


> My first croc birkin.. I have resisted for so long.. a croc birkin..decided finally to succumb and opted for this tri leather style.. in matte Nilo, box, and Clemence..
> 
> View attachment 3827000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827001


It is gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## megt10

My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.


----------



## Croisette7

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.


Huge congrats *megt! *It is a dream!!!


----------



## Hat Trick

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.



WOW! 
It would go well with the pretty blue jacket in the background.​


----------



## cafecreme15

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.



Wow, major congratulations are in order! What a masterpiece this is, and way to jump into croc head first!


----------



## BirkinLover77

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.


Wow! Magnificent details! Truly a stunning Kelly! Congratulations


----------



## sassygee

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.


I am loving of the exotic B and K ...congratulations...very nice..I hope will enjoy for many years to come.  Wear in good health.


----------



## sassygee

Luxzenith said:


> My first croc birkin.. I have resisted for so long.. a croc birkin..decided finally to succumb and opted for this tri leather style.. in matte Nilo, box, and Clemence..
> 
> View attachment 3827000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827001


I am loving of the exotic B and K ...congratulations...very nice..I hope will enjoy for many years to come. Wear your classic black B matt croc in good health.


----------



## UCDChick08

I picked up this beauty 2 days ago. Herbag 31 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Rhl2987

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.


This is so fantastic. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.





Wear in the best of health, *megt10*!


----------



## ayc

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.


WOW! GORGEOUS!! congrats!!!


----------



## weibandy

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.


It is stunning.  Congratulations!


----------



## boo1689

Lollipop15 said:


> Congrats! All are so pretty!



Thank you thank you dear~



Julide said:


> Many many congrats boo! A beautiful bag!! Wear in the best of health!!


wave~wave~ dearest~ thank you so much!



gnetief said:


> So many purple pink tone goodies, great collection [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thank you xoxoxoxo~ I'm a pink/purple gal all the way hahahah~



mimi 123 said:


> Your pink collection is so gorgeous!
> May I ask the size of your constance? Looks like 24 comparing to the lindy. Thanks!



Hello dear~ my constance is actually 18  hahaha~ perhaps the angle makes it look a lot bigger!

Big THANK YOU to everyone for the likes~ really appreciate it    xoxoxoxoxo~~


----------



## Oryx816

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.



Congrats Megt10!  May this be the first of many more to come!  Beautiful! [emoji253]


----------



## Serva1

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.



Congrats megt, an amazing bag [emoji7] so happy for you! Blue izmir is my favoutite blue in nilo and braise is a very beautiful red. I remember some of your previous bags and you look good with colours. Wear it in good health [emoji3]


----------



## trendzme

kikisptr said:


> When I got mine 2 years ago I could not find black anywhere in the 3 countries I went to, so perhaps it means it's popular? But seasonal colors are often available in store. It remains one of my favorite bags so far, and I get lots of compliments for it.



Ah that's good to know! It is a beautiful bag [emoji6] this may seem like a silly question, but can I go out in rain with this bag? Or do I need to spray something on it?


----------



## danny123

Two cuties I picked up from the online store!! PM rodeo in malachite, blue zanzibar and lime and MM rodeo in blue electric, malachite and lime


----------



## gnetief

UCDChick08 said:


> I picked up this beauty 2 days ago. Herbag 31 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3827792


Love the color!!! [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## gnetief

danny123 said:


> Two cuties I picked up from the online store!! PM rodeo in malachite, blue zanzibar and lime and MM rodeo in blue electric, malachite and lime


Love them! Redeos are so addictive [emoji12]


----------



## luckylove

UCDChick08 said:


> I picked up this beauty 2 days ago. Herbag 31 [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3827792



Beautiful herbag! The color is divine! Enjoy!


----------



## luckylove

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.



Meg, this is spectacular! Congratulations on this very special bag.  I have always thought you had a beautiful, well thought out collection... I can't even imagine how you will choose what to edit! Enjoy in the best of health, my dear!!


----------



## crisbac

danny123 said:


> Two cuties I picked up from the online store!! PM rodeo in malachite, blue zanzibar and lime and MM rodeo in blue electric, malachite and lime


They are adorable!  Congratulations, danny123!


----------



## UCDChick08

gnetief said:


> Love the color!!! [emoji7] [emoji7]





luckylove said:


> Beautiful herbag! The color is divine! Enjoy!



Thank you!! [emoji8]


----------



## danny123

crisbac said:


> They are adorable!  Congratulations, danny123!


Thank you!!



gnetief said:


> Love them! Redeos are so addictive [emoji12]


Yes! I had never touched one in real life before and they are so soft!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Yesterday my flight was delayed and the airline didn't even bother notifying (I'm looking at you, Air Canada!) so I had some time to kill in the San Francisco airport. Wandered off to the Hermes store and walked out with: 

two Parure de Gala scarves in pink and white (I'm not good with CW so...)  cos I couldn't decide between the two and the little "knotting card" deck that my SA gave me last I was at the store has a tip for turning two 90x90s into a top. 
a mini Evie in Rouge Cassaque - been wanting one but couldn't find a color that I quite liked but this one is just so adorable. P.S. - they also had one in malachite with BZ strap. Was having a hard time deciding between the two, but unlike the scarves I didn't get both of them! 
A freebie horse puzzle (what are these things called?) that apparently just came in the store!
And it all came in (apparently) new shopping bag. Anyone has seen it before? I hadn't!


----------



## seasounds

Ang-Lin said:


> Yesterday my flight was delayed and the airline didn't even bother notifying (I'm looking at you, Air Canada!) so I had some time to kill in the San Francisco airport. Wandered off to the Hermes store and walked out with:
> 
> two Parure de Gala scarves in pink and white (I'm not good with CW so...)  cos I couldn't decide between the two and the little "knotting card" deck that my SA gave me last I was at the store has a tip for turning two 90x90s into a top.
> a mini Evie in Rouge Cassaque - been wanting one but couldn't find a color that I quite liked but this one is just so adorable. P.S. - they also had one in malachite with BZ strap. Was having a hard time deciding between the two, but unlike the scarves I didn't get both of them!
> A freebie horse puzzle (what are these things called?) that apparently just came in the store!
> And it all came in (apparently) new shopping bag. Anyone has seen it before? I hadn't!


What a great way to kill time!!
Love RC!  Really hope those bags become standard - they're works of art!


----------



## Ang-Lin

seasounds said:


> What a great way to kill time!!


Thank you! I agree it's a great way to kill time, but I'm sure my bank account (and husband) begs to differ! At least I saved some money on sales tax 



seasounds said:


> Really hope those bags become standard - they're works of art!


Aren't they lovely? I don't normally ask for bags when I don't have to (we get charged $0.10 thanks to SF ordinance! not a lot but, principle) but I couldn't resist this one!


----------



## Meta

@Ang-Lin, congrats on your new purchases! Love Rouge Casaque, a true red!  

Lucky you to have received the origami-like freebie too!  

My guess is the design, Sangles en Zig-Zag will be the Xmas sleeve for silks/ties and gift box for fragrance this year.


----------



## odette57

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.


Super gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## valgal3x

I want something Hermes    I gotz nothing!!!  I've been searching on Ebay my fav.. stilllll... searching


----------



## Ang-Lin

weN84 said:


> My guess is the design, Sangles en Zig-Zag will be the Xmas sleeve for silks/ties and gift box for fragrance this year.



Wow - that's so fun! Thanks so much for the info. Now I even know the name of that pattern!


----------



## kikisptr

Ang-Lin said:


> Yesterday my flight was delayed and the airline didn't even bother notifying (I'm looking at you, Air Canada!) so I had some time to kill in the San Francisco airport. Wandered off to the Hermes store and walked out with:
> 
> two Parure de Gala scarves in pink and white (I'm not good with CW so...)  cos I couldn't decide between the two and the little "knotting card" deck that my SA gave me last I was at the store has a tip for turning two 90x90s into a top.
> a mini Evie in Rouge Cassaque - been wanting one but couldn't find a color that I quite liked but this one is just so adorable. P.S. - they also had one in malachite with BZ strap. Was having a hard time deciding between the two, but unlike the scarves I didn't get both of them!
> A freebie horse puzzle (what are these things called?) that apparently just came in the store!
> And it all came in (apparently) new shopping bag. Anyone has seen it before? I hadn't!


Wow congrats! 
I too don't usually take their shopping bags, just because I don't like wasting papers and plastics when unnecessary. But this shopping bag is really beautiful! Love that puzzle too!
I have not seen this scarf in the Sydney store yet, the colors are very pretty!.


----------



## Baglover121

Croc Constance in Bordeaux , 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


----------



## kikisptr

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## suziez

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


Just a stunning , beautiful bag.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


Bordeaux is my favorite color for now. And that croc C is so amazing!!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.



Just saw this! The most perfect C ever[emoji813]️[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji33]


----------



## Ang-Lin

kikisptr said:


> Wow congrats!
> I too don't usually take their shopping bags, just because I don't like wasting papers and plastics when unnecessary. But this shopping bag is really beautiful! Love that puzzle too!
> I have not seen this scarf in the Sydney store yet, the colors are very pretty!.


Thank you!!! Re the scarf, I think it's new(ish). I got a little scarf catalog when I went to the store a couple of weeks ago and this one and the black version was on the cover. I think the cover "sold" it to me because the pairing looks like the white is the "negative" of the black and vice versa. I'm sure you'll see it in Sydney soon!!!


----------



## Baglover121

Ang-Lin said:


> Bordeaux is my favorite color for now. And that croc C is so amazing!!!!





Pourquoipas said:


> Just saw this! The most perfect C ever[emoji813]️[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji33]





suziez said:


> Just a stunning , beautiful bag.





kikisptr said:


> WOW! Beautiful!



Thank you all, so glad I didn't settle for the first bag I was offered, this is a truly special piece,


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


Congrats, it is to die for!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.



Beautiful! Nothing short of being gorgeous!! Congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## FrenchSandra

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


It's beyond gorgeous, congrats


----------



## kcavatu

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


Wow! That is so beautiful I just shed a tear............


----------



## BirkinLover77

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


Stunning! Love the color! Congratulations


----------



## krawford

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


Had to pick myself off the floor.  Congratulations on that beauty!!


----------



## Prufrock613

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


That color & skin are a match made in heaven!


----------



## kimmie34

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.



Omg so beautiful! Congratulations on your new gorgeous Constance!


----------



## Monique1004

Didn't find any bag I liked while in Korea but I was able to find yellow horse I've been searching for. Now, I'm impatiently waiting on my Rose Pourpre lindy since my SA is on vacation now. I hope I didn't miss her when I was gone.


----------



## ANN-11

Just bought  the Imprimeur Fou Steeple Poste 140 scarf for my DH


----------



## juzluvpink

Wanted a Constance, bought one but didn't work out due to unforeseen issues. Couldn't wrap my head around the premium it is commanding so decided to shelf the thought for now.

Next I turned my attention to something else. It has been on my radar but unsure if it will work for me. Nonetheless, the price was ok so I took the plunge..

My first H clutch - Jige Elan in Blue Indigo Swift



She is gorgeous. Hope this is a keeper.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Nerja

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


This is simply stunning!  Such a rich and beautiful color. Very elegant.  Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## danny123

juzluvpink said:


> Wanted a Constance, bought one but didn't work out due to unforeseen issues. Couldn't wrap my head around the premium it is commanding so decided to shelf the thought for now.
> 
> Next I turned my attention to something else. It has been on my radar but unsure if it will work for me. Nonetheless, the price was ok so I took the plunge..
> 
> My first H clutch - Jige Elan in Blue Indigo Swift
> View attachment 3833662
> 
> 
> She is gorgeous. Hope this is a keeper.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful. Love swift leather


----------



## gnetief

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3833175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought  the Imprimeur Fou Steeple Poste 140 scarf for my DH


I love this, should check out the men's section for myself, haha


----------



## gnetief

juzluvpink said:


> Wanted a Constance, bought one but didn't work out due to unforeseen issues. Couldn't wrap my head around the premium it is commanding so decided to shelf the thought for now.
> 
> Next I turned my attention to something else. It has been on my radar but unsure if it will work for me. Nonetheless, the price was ok so I took the plunge..
> 
> My first H clutch - Jige Elan in Blue Indigo Swift
> View attachment 3833662
> 
> 
> She is gorgeous. Hope this is a keeper.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Jige is such a versatile clutch, and in this color!!!! Congratulations


----------



## seasounds

A mini-spree over the weekend...



Avalon pillow, tie, Rallye 24 tart platter, Calvi in RP Epsom, and Oasis in gold.


----------



## Livia1

juzluvpink said:


> Wanted a Constance, bought one but didn't work out due to unforeseen issues. Couldn't wrap my head around the premium it is commanding so decided to shelf the thought for now.
> 
> Next I turned my attention to something else. It has been on my radar but unsure if it will work for me. Nonetheless, the price was ok so I took the plunge..
> 
> My first H clutch - Jige Elan in Blue Indigo Swift
> View attachment 3833662
> 
> 
> She is gorgeous. Hope this is a keeper.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



That's a gorgeous Jige! Many congrats.

Would love to hear your thoughts on the Constance and why it didn't work for you as I am considering if that should be my next bag.


----------



## acrowcounted

My first H bag! Blue Zanzibar Birkin 30 in Epsom leather and PHW. I'm so in love. I got the matching wallet and horsey and then a Rose Pourpre Bastia as a fun pop of contrast.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Constance 18 Capucine Tadelakt


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


This is amazing!


----------



## Luxzenith

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi! Great purchases! How do you like using Jige?



Honestly... I am underusing it! Gotta find more occasions! It don't fit my usual workdays on weekdays and weekends is also not okay with the kiddos due to the flat base, but I do love the colors, and style!


----------



## Livia1

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Constance 18 Capucine Tadelakt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833770



Gorgeous!


----------



## Ang-Lin

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Constance 18 Capucine Tadelakt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833770


Love this!


----------



## Ang-Lin

juzluvpink said:


> Wanted a Constance, bought one but didn't work out due to unforeseen issues. Couldn't wrap my head around the premium it is commanding so decided to shelf the thought for now.
> 
> Next I turned my attention to something else. It has been on my radar but unsure if it will work for me. Nonetheless, the price was ok so I took the plunge..
> 
> My first H clutch - Jige Elan in Blue Indigo Swift
> View attachment 3833662
> 
> 
> She is gorgeous. Hope this is a keeper.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats! I love my Jige so much am considering getting a 2nd one in another color.


----------



## stillfabulous

I found SLG pieces in the "new" leather colors last week. A Carmen in Lime and a Ulysses PM in Rose Pourpre.


----------



## Nerja

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 3833716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first H bag! Blue Zanzibar Birkin 30 in Epsom leather and PHW. I'm so in love. I got the matching wallet and horsey and then a Rose Pourpre Bastia as a fun pop of contrast.


Gorgeous!  Beautiful shopping spree, and a great way to start off with your first Hermès bag!


----------



## juzluvpink

Livia1 said:


> That's a gorgeous Jige! Many congrats.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on the Constance and why it didn't work for you as I am considering if that should be my next bag.



Hi Livia1, nothing to do with the style of the bag. I got a C24, epsom. The size was great, color was excellent. But the condition was not exactly what I was sold on. So I returned and incurred a loss along the way.

I want to get one again but will find a more favorable priced one.


----------



## gnetief

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 3833716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first H bag! Blue Zanzibar Birkin 30 in Epsom leather and PHW. I'm so in love. I got the matching wallet and horsey and then a Rose Pourpre Bastia as a fun pop of contrast.


Congratulations!!! Blue Zanzibar is such a beautiful blue. In this lighting almost look like a different color [emoji7]


----------



## gnetief

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Constance 18 Capucine Tadelakt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833770


What a beauty, congratulations!!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Livia1

juzluvpink said:


> Hi Livia1, nothing to do with the style of the bag. I got a C24, epsom. The size was great, color was excellent. But the condition was not exactly what I was sold on. So I returned and incurred a loss along the way.
> 
> I want to get one again but will find a more favorable priced one.



Oh, that's good to know! Sorry, it didn't work out but I hope you'll manage to find a better bag soon.
Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## lilbluebear

My wonderful SA called me last Wednesday to let me know she had a birkin for me. She did mention that it wasn't noir which was what I was initially looking for. I dropped by on Saturday and she unwrapped the shrink wrap packaging and passed the orange box over so I could unbox the rest. I had been afraid that I would not be keen on the orange poppy that she mentioned over the phone. Thankfully, it was love at first sight and I had completely forgot to ask about rose pourpre. So I said yes to the birkin 30 togo verso in bleu nuit and orange poppy and phw. She even got me the juane pm rodeo. I had been waiting for a pm or mm one for about year. I had previously bought the GM in that color and returned it to her since it overwhelmed my bags. My SA also saved a bicolor pm rodeo. I said yes to all the items she reserved for me. I was beaming and it took all my restraint not to skip around in the store. Thankfully no skipping but I definitely projected a joyous demeanor. My SA has been so patient and amazing to me and my neverending wishlist. Thank you for allowing me to share. Sorry couldn't figure out the watermark very well on my phone. Oh goodness sorry for the large pictures too.


----------



## treschicchic

@lilbluebear 
We're bag twins! Enjoy your B in good health!


----------



## BirkinLover77

lilbluebear said:


> My wonderful SA called me last Wednesday to let me know she had a birkin for me. She did mention that it wasn't noir which was what I was initially looking for. I dropped by on Saturday and she unwrapped the shrink wrap packaging and passed the orange box over so I could unbox the rest. I had been afraid that I would not be keen on the orange poppy that she mentioned over the phone. Thankfully, it was love at first sight and I had completely forgot to ask about rose pourpre. So I said yes to the birkin 30 togo verso in bleu nuit and orange poppy and phw. She even got me the juane pm rodeo. I had been waiting for a pm or mm one for about year. I had previously bought the GM in that color and returned it to her since it overwhelmed my bags. My SA also saved a bicolor pm rodeo. I said yes to all the items she reserved for me. I was beaming and it took all my restraint not to skip around in the store. Thankfully no skipping but I definitely projected a joyous demeanor. My SA has been so patient and amazing to me and my neverending wishlist. Thank you for allowing me to share. Sorry couldn't figure out the watermark very well on my phone. Oh goodness sorry for the large pictures too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835201
> View attachment 3835202
> View attachment 3835210
> View attachment 3835211


Wow! Congratulations on your H purchase. Amazing B and slg to your collection. Enjoy your day


----------



## Jsusan

Baglover121 said:


> Croc Constance in Bordeaux ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first C, the colour is just so gorgeous.


so beautiful may i know the size? tqqq


----------



## Jsusan

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.


congratulation so beautiful bag


----------



## gnetief

Really into rose gold at the moment [emoji12]


----------



## ritakz

Was very lucky to be offered this beautiful B35 in Bleu electrique in Paris [emoji7]


----------



## Cherrypye

ritakz said:


> Was very lucky to be offered this beautiful B35 in Bleu electrique in Paris [emoji7]
> View attachment 3839030



Lovely blue!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

ritakz said:


> Was very lucky to be offered this beautiful B35 in Bleu electrique in Paris [emoji7]
> View attachment 3839030


Gorgeous! Congratulations. Very beautiful color


----------



## Arvuitton

Gorgeous blue! Congrats


----------



## mcpro

ritakz said:


> Was very lucky to be offered this beautiful B35 in Bleu electrique in Paris [emoji7]
> View attachment 3839030



this is my dream color birkin or Kelly!!! when I get this color I'll stop buying ... I promise...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I'm so excited to post my grail combo Raisin box with GHW.  I have posted this picture on several threads and I apologize for the repetion but my excitement got the better of me.   No one of my friends or family understand and this is the only place I can share my excitement.


----------



## seasounds

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3839238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to post my grail combo Raisin box with GHW.  I have posted this picture on several threads and I apologize for the repetion but my excitement got the better of me.   No one of my friends or family understand and this is the only place I can share my excitement.



She's beautiful!!

Love your hood and backsplash too.  Really striking!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

This is superb! Congrats on such a rare find!

(This is my dream combo but in a B30)


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

seasounds said:


> She's beautiful!!
> 
> Love your hood and backsplash too.  Really striking!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

SpicyTuna13 said:


> This is superb! Congrats on such a rare find!
> 
> (This is my dream combo but in a B30)



Thank you.   My dream was also a B30 but I couldn't wait any longer.  I'm not very patient.   If a B30 comes along I may be in quite a pickle.   Would I buy it and keep the K or buy it and sell the K or not buy it and stick with the K?   but I will cross that bridge if I ever get to it.   Good luck finding yours!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3839238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to post my grail combo Raisin box with GHW.  I have posted this picture on several threads and I apologize for the repetion but my excitement got the better of me.   No one of my friends or family understand and this is the only place I can share my excitement.



The color is stunning, and the sheen is so beautiful!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.



Congrats!!!! This is a stunning piece, so happy for you


----------



## sydgirl

ritakz said:


> Was very lucky to be offered this beautiful B35 in Bleu electrique in Paris [emoji7]
> View attachment 3839030


Love BE!!! One of my favourite blues!! So happy its still popping up in the boutiques [emoji7]


----------



## gnetief

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3839238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to post my grail combo Raisin box with GHW.  I have posted this picture on several threads and I apologize for the repetion but my excitement got the better of me.   No one of my friends or family understand and this is the only place I can share my excitement.


Congratulations, gorgeous combination!!


----------



## gnetief

ritakz said:


> Was very lucky to be offered this beautiful B35 in Bleu electrique in Paris [emoji7]
> View attachment 3839030


Congratulations, she's gorgeous!!! =)


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The color is stunning, and the sheen is so beautiful!!





gnetief said:


> Congratulations, gorgeous combination!!



Thank you both


----------



## obsessedwhermes

lilbluebear said:


> My wonderful SA called me last Wednesday to let me know she had a birkin for me. She did mention that it wasn't noir which was what I was initially looking for. I dropped by on Saturday and she unwrapped the shrink wrap packaging and passed the orange box over so I could unbox the rest. I had been afraid that I would not be keen on the orange poppy that she mentioned over the phone. Thankfully, it was love at first sight and I had completely forgot to ask about rose pourpre. So I said yes to the birkin 30 togo verso in bleu nuit and orange poppy and phw. She even got me the juane pm rodeo. I had been waiting for a pm or mm one for about year. I had previously bought the GM in that color and returned it to her since it overwhelmed my bags. My SA also saved a bicolor pm rodeo. I said yes to all the items she reserved for me. I was beaming and it took all my restraint not to skip around in the store. Thankfully no skipping but I definitely projected a joyous demeanor. My SA has been so patient and amazing to me and my neverending wishlist. Thank you for allowing me to share. Sorry couldn't figure out the watermark very well on my phone. Oh goodness sorry for the large pictures too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835201
> View attachment 3835202
> View attachment 3835210
> View attachment 3835211



Lovely bag and you have a wonderful SA!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3839238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to post my grail combo Raisin box with GHW.  I have posted this picture on several threads and I apologize for the repetion but my excitement got the better of me.   No one of my friends or family understand and this is the only place I can share my excitement.



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Kkho

Didn't know where to post this photo as I couldn't find a pink hermes family thread. 
Anyway just got back from Europe and got lucky with a rose poupre lindy 30 in London so I thought I'd do a pink family photo for all you pink H fans out there. 
From left :rose Azalea clemence tpm evie, rose lipstick Togo B25, rose confetti Constance wallet Epsom, rose tyrien jige Epsom, rose poupre evercolor lindy 30, rose Sakura swift lindy 26, rose azalea mini Halzan in swift.
Thanks for letting me share and have a lovely Sunday !!


----------



## FrenchSandra

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3839957
> 
> Didn't know where to post this photo as I couldn't find a pink hermes family thread.
> Anyway just got back from Europe and got lucky with a rose poupre lindy 30 in London so I thought I'd do a pink family photo for all you pink H fans out there.
> From left :rose Azalea clemence tpm evie, rose lipstick Togo B25, rose confetti Constance wallet Epsom, rose tyrien jige Epsom, rose poupre evercolor lindy 30, rose Sakura swift lindy 26, rose azalea mini Halzan in swift.
> Thanks for letting me share and have a lovely Sunday !!


Congrats, and thanks for this pic. I'm in pink heaven


----------



## Hat Trick

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3839957
> 
> Didn't know where to post this photo as I couldn't find a pink hermes family thread.
> Anyway just got back from Europe and got lucky with a rose poupre lindy 30 in London so I thought I'd do a pink family photo for all you pink H fans out there.
> From left :rose Azalea clemence tpm evie, rose lipstick Togo B25, rose confetti Constance wallet Epsom, rose tyrien jige Epsom, rose poupre evercolor lindy 30, rose Sakura swift lindy 26, rose azalea mini Halzan in swift.
> Thanks for letting me share and have a lovely Sunday !!



I'm sure tpfers would appreciate it if you added your lovely photo and caption to the Hermes Reference, Hermes Colors, Purple/Pink color family thread.


----------



## Julide

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3839957
> 
> Didn't know where to post this photo as I couldn't find a pink hermes family thread.
> Anyway just got back from Europe and got lucky with a rose poupre lindy 30 in London so I thought I'd do a pink family photo for all you pink H fans out there.
> From left :rose Azalea clemence tpm evie, rose lipstick Togo B25, rose confetti Constance wallet Epsom, rose tyrien jige Epsom, rose poupre evercolor lindy 30, rose Sakura swift lindy 26, rose azalea mini Halzan in swift.
> Thanks for letting me share and have a lovely Sunday !!


I am amazed! What a beautiful collection! Many congrats to you! please please post it here!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/purple-pink-color-family-pics-only.100919/page-37


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3839957
> 
> Didn't know where to post this photo as I couldn't find a pink hermes family thread.
> Anyway just got back from Europe and got lucky with a rose poupre lindy 30 in London so I thought I'd do a pink family photo for all you pink H fans out there.
> From left :rose Azalea clemence tpm evie, rose lipstick Togo B25, rose confetti Constance wallet Epsom, rose tyrien jige Epsom, rose poupre evercolor lindy 30, rose Sakura swift lindy 26, rose azalea mini Halzan in swift.
> Thanks for letting me share and have a lovely Sunday !!


Omg  candylicious 
Babe


----------



## liredcap

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3839957
> 
> Didn't know where to post this photo as I couldn't find a pink hermes family thread.
> Anyway just got back from Europe and got lucky with a rose poupre lindy 30 in London so I thought I'd do a pink family photo for all you pink H fans out there.
> From left :rose Azalea clemence tpm evie, rose lipstick Togo B25, rose confetti Constance wallet Epsom, rose tyrien jige Epsom, rose poupre evercolor lindy 30, rose Sakura swift lindy 26, rose azalea mini Halzan in swift.
> Thanks for letting me share and have a lovely Sunday !!


Love your collection they all look gorgeous!


----------



## Kkho

Thank you hat trick and Julide! I knew there was a pink thread somewhere but I couldn't find it! Will post it there now! Thank you again.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Two small purchases to start October off with a smile


----------



## danny123

Some things I picked up recently, both from store and online shop 

Aller Retour scarf, Barenia Calvi, Portland boots in smooth calfskin and Paris loafers in goatskin leather (have worn the loafers a couple of times already)

I absolutely love the Portland boots, they are so sleek. On the web shop I wasn't sure about them but they looked so good when I tried them on in store! I'm also very thrilled to own my first piece of barenia, even if it's just something small


----------



## cafecreme15

danny123 said:


> Some things I picked up recently, both from store and online shop
> 
> Aller Retour scarf, Barenia Calvi, Portland boots in smooth calfskin and Paris loafers in goatskin leather (have worn the loafers a couple of times already)
> 
> I absolutely love the Portland boots, they are so sleek. On the web shop I wasn't sure about them but they looked so good when I tried them on in store! I'm also very thrilled to own my first piece of barenia, even if it's just something small



I have the Paris loafers too! You will love them I’m sure!


----------



## luckylove

danny123 said:


> Some things I picked up recently, both from store and online shop
> 
> Aller Retour scarf, Barenia Calvi, Portland boots in smooth calfskin and Paris loafers in goatskin leather (have worn the loafers a couple of times already)
> 
> I absolutely love the Portland boots, they are so sleek. On the web shop I wasn't sure about them but they looked so good when I tried them on in store! I'm also very thrilled to own my first piece of barenia, even if it's just something small



Really lovely purchases! I need to check these boots out too! Enjoy your new H goodies!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3839957
> 
> Didn't know where to post this photo as I couldn't find a pink hermes family thread.
> Anyway just got back from Europe and got lucky with a rose poupre lindy 30 in London so I thought I'd do a pink family photo for all you pink H fans out there.
> From left :rose Azalea clemence tpm evie, rose lipstick Togo B25, rose confetti Constance wallet Epsom, rose tyrien jige Epsom, rose poupre evercolor lindy 30, rose Sakura swift lindy 26, rose azalea mini Halzan in swift.
> Thanks for letting me share and have a lovely Sunday !!


Wow! Amazing H collection in beautiful shade of pink. Happy weekend


----------



## danny123

luckylove said:


> Really lovely purchases! I need to check these boots out too! Enjoy your new H goodies!


Thank you so much!!


cafecreme15 said:


> I have the Paris loafers too! You will love them I’m sure!


Yes I think so too! I love the goat leather, such a nice sheen!!


----------



## MotoChiq

Stopped by the SF location and met a fabulous SA. 




Got a tie for the SO. It has a spider on the back 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Was looking for the Space shopping at fauberg in the 90, but no luck. At least they had it in the pochette size.


----------



## westcoastgal

This picture is amazing. Thank you so much for posting! How are you liking rose poupre? Is it easy to wear?


Kkho said:


> View attachment 3839957
> 
> Didn't know where to post this photo as I couldn't find a pink hermes family thread.
> Anyway just got back from Europe and got lucky with a rose poupre lindy 30 in London so I thought I'd do a pink family photo for all you pink H fans out there.
> From left :rose Azalea clemence tpm evie, rose lipstick Togo B25, rose confetti Constance wallet Epsom, rose tyrien jige Epsom, rose poupre evercolor lindy 30, rose Sakura swift lindy 26, rose azalea mini Halzan in swift.
> Thanks for letting me share and have a lovely Sunday !!


----------



## Monique1004

I loved my Halzan so much, I got her a sister. Halzan 31 in Gold. Next to her is my Etain 31.


----------



## MainlyBailey

needed another laptop bear bag- need to lug a lot of things and seems sturdier than my Goyard Bellachasse. Love the cobalt! gp 36


----------



## califl

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3839238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to post my grail combo Raisin box with GHW.  I have posted this picture on several threads and I apologize for the repetion but my excitement got the better of me.   No one of my friends or family understand and this is the only place I can share my excitement.


I like the bag but really, your marble counter and backsplash are stunning ;0)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> This is amazing!


Thanks!


----------



## gnetief

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3840766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needed another laptop bear bag- need to lug a lot of things and seems sturdier than my Goyard Bellachasse. Love the cobalt! gp 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840767


I love this color too, would love to owe a bag in cobalt


----------



## gnetief

Monique1004 said:


> I loved my Halzan so much, I got her a sister. Halzan 31 in Gold. Next to her is my Etain 31.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840652
> View attachment 3840653


The halzan is really growing on me. Initially I wasn't a fan but after seeing all the reviews and actually looked at it in store I think I need one in my life too


----------



## hopiko

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3839957
> 
> Didn't know where to post this photo as I couldn't find a pink hermes family thread.
> Anyway just got back from Europe and got lucky with a rose poupre lindy 30 in London so I thought I'd do a pink family photo for all you pink H fans out there.
> From left :rose Azalea clemence tpm evie, rose lipstick Togo B25, rose confetti Constance wallet Epsom, rose tyrien jige Epsom, rose poupre evercolor lindy 30, rose Sakura swift lindy 26, rose azalea mini Halzan in swift.
> Thanks for letting me share and have a lovely Sunday !!


What a beautiful collection of gorgeous pink bags!  I LOVE the new Lindy...RP is so rich in evercolor!  Congrats!


----------



## Kkho

westcoastgal said:


> This picture is amazing. Thank you so much for posting! How are you liking rose poupre? Is it easy to wear?



It's a gorgeous rich color. It's pretty easy to wear so I'm loving it!


----------



## HappyMonkey

My new toy: Epsom Calfskin, Extreme Pink!!


----------



## gordea3

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3839238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to post my grail combo Raisin box with GHW.  I have posted this picture on several threads and I apologize for the repetion but my excitement got the better of me.   No one of my friends or family understand and this is the only place I can share my excitement.


Haha - my DH is the same way! I compared it to his car-buying excitement and he seemed to understand a little better.  Gorgeous bag! Love jewel tones in box leather!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

HappyMonkey said:


> My new toy: Epsom Calfskin, Extreme Pink!!



Gorgeous! I love it! [emoji7]


----------



## MightyBigRed

Hermes in Capri, lovely Sales Associate-I forgot to get her name. Spent ages deliberating over scarves. My first Hermes scarf.
Also persuaded my mummy she had to get one. Mine is the red.


----------



## luckylove

MightyBigRed said:


> Hermes in Capri, lovely Sales Associate-I forgot to get her name. Spent ages deliberating over scarves. My first Hermes scarf.
> Also persuaded my mummy she had to get one. Mine is the red.
> View attachment 3844363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844364



Beautiful!


----------



## Icyss

Recently got this Constance Mini Epsom Etoupe in RGH from Incheon Korea Intrnl Airport[emoji7]


----------



## BirkinLover77

Icyss said:


> Recently got this Constance Mini Epsom Etoupe in RGH from Incheon Korea Intrnl Airport[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844548


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Icyss

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Congratulations



Thank you[emoji253]


----------



## gnetief

Icyss said:


> Recently got this Constance Mini Epsom Etoupe in RGH from Incheon Korea Intrnl Airport[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844548


Congratulations, how lucky!!!


----------



## seasounds

Some H china for my bathroom!


----------



## rwy_ma

Rose pourpre Garden Party 30 and Rose pourpre (in evercolour) mini roulis


----------



## DreamingPink

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3845277
> 
> Rose pourpre Garden Party 30 and Rose pourpre (in evercolour) mini roulis



Very, very pretty!!


----------



## thaenchanting

Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.


----------



## bitterpastry

Icyss said:


> Recently got this Constance Mini Epsom Etoupe in RGH from Incheon Korea Intrnl Airport[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844548


  love how it looks with the stitching


----------



## ehy12

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3845277
> 
> Rose pourpre Garden Party 30 and Rose pourpre (in evercolour) mini roulis


Its gorgeous!!


----------



## ehy12

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321


Stunning!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Icyss said:


> Recently got this Constance Mini Epsom Etoupe in RGH from Incheon Korea Intrnl Airport[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844548


So lucky to score a mini C at the airport duty free !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321


Congrats ! This is such a beautiful color.


----------



## MLDella

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321


Just WOW!


----------



## ayc

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321


OMG!! gorgeous! congrats!!


----------



## Nerja

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321


This color is gorgeous!  It’s now on my wishlist. Congratulations!


----------



## juzluvpink

Picked up something small from store yesterday



Rose Pourpre Bastia

This thread is getting RP overload. Hahaha

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## stillfabulous

seasounds said:


> Some H china for my bathroom!
> View attachment 3845155
> View attachment 3845156


What perfect accessories for your bath color palette!


----------



## stillfabulous

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3845277
> 
> Rose pourpre Garden Party 30 and Rose pourpre (in evercolour) mini roulis


Everything's coming up Rose Pourpre! Beautiful


----------



## stillfabulous

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321


Gorgeous! This color seems to be a chameleon of sorts. I have a SLG in RP togo and yours is so much brighter than mine.


----------



## stillfabulous

HappyMonkey said:


> My new toy: Epsom Calfskin, Extreme Pink!!


Is this a new color? So beautiful. Reminds me of Rose Shocking. Anyone have a comparison photo?


----------



## stillfabulous

ritakz said:


> Was very lucky to be offered this beautiful B35 in Bleu electrique in Paris [emoji7]
> View attachment 3839030


Be still my heart! Wow. What a gorgeous bag. And the Twilly design makes the BE look almost violet.


----------



## stillfabulous

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Constance 18 Capucine Tadelakt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833770


Nikki,

This bag is gleaming! So chic. 

How would you compare the characteristics of this VT leather to Box and to Swift? Does it have a blind stamp heat stamp?


----------



## stillfabulous

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3827504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last purchase was a croc Kelly 32 SO by the store and offered to me this past Friday night. It is nilo Braise and Blue Izmir. It is my first croc I too resisted croc until this one.


@megt10, I'm speechless.


----------



## stillfabulous

kikisptr said:


> When I got mine 2 years ago I could not find black anywhere in the 3 countries I went to, so perhaps it means it's popular? But seasonal colors are often available in store. It remains one of my favorite bags so far, and I get lots of compliments for it.


I think, in general, black H bags are hard to find.


----------



## stillfabulous

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3824897
> 
> Anemone / Rose Pourpre


What happy, joyful colors! Is the Anemone in Swift?


----------



## stillfabulous

yezhou1 said:


> View attachment 3824098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I just got this toffee colour jige 29 yesterday but forget to ask what leather is it. Can you guys tell me is it Epsom or Togo?


On your receipt, Google the reference number (starts with H, then all numerals) and you will probably be able to ascertain the exact color name. I think the receipt also contains an abbreviated version of the H color name. If all else fails, it's a good reason to reach out to your SA!


----------



## stillfabulous

azukitea said:


> Sitting pretty... So perfect SoKelly So Hermes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821356


What a perfect charm pairing for your SO Kelly!


----------



## stillfabulous

liz_ said:


> A Rodeo for miss Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820196


So endearing the way we pamper our bags with gifts for themselves!


----------



## stillfabulous

Jhoshopgirl said:


> View attachment 3820187
> 
> View attachment 3820188
> 
> View attachment 3820189


What a fun bow on your Twilly! Is that a B30?


----------



## Cherrypye

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321



Omg. So beautiful. She’s perfect!! I’m so jealous. [emoji173]️


----------



## MotoChiq

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3845641
> 
> Picked up something small from store yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3845642
> 
> Rose Pourpre Bastia
> 
> This thread is getting RP overload. Hahaha
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous!


----------



## stillfabulous

Ang-Lin said:


> Posted this in another forum. Unexpected purchase this afternoon when I randomly visited my SA (for different reasons) and she said she has a "surprise" for me.
> 
> Then of course I can't resist the Kelly Dog bracelet in the new(ish) Gris Asphalte!
> 
> Off to the ban island. See you ladies in a few months!



Very elegant! Plunoir?


----------



## stillfabulous

30gold said:


> I love this!!!!  I collect the pocket squares to frame.  This would be a beautiful addition to my collection.  On the lookout!  Major congratulations!


@30gold We would love to see a photo of one of the pocket squares you framed! What a splendid idea!


----------



## Icyss

gnetief said:


> Congratulations, how lucky!!!


Thank you[emoji253]



bitterpastry said:


> love how it looks with the stitching



Same here. Thank you[emoji253]



chkpfbeliever said:


> So lucky to score a mini C at the airport duty free !!



Thank you! I'm so lucky indeed considering that I was supposed to spend 5k worth of nonsense in the H store before I can buy this beauty. With my persuasion & some sales talk, the SA finally let me purchase this Constance without spending a dime in the store![emoji7]


----------



## Rhl2987

seasounds said:


> Some H china for my bathroom!
> View attachment 3845155
> View attachment 3845156


It goes so well. Lovely picks!


----------



## Rhl2987

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3845277
> 
> Rose pourpre Garden Party 30 and Rose pourpre (in evercolour) mini roulis


The mini Roulis is absolutely fabulous!! I've been itching for the first reveal of one. Congrats!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321


Just stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## papertiger

gnetief said:


> Really into rose gold at the moment [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3839008



These are so pretty, well chosen, you can wear them all the time.


----------



## papertiger

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 3839238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to post my grail combo Raisin box with GHW.  I have posted this picture on several threads and I apologize for the repetion but my excitement got the better of me.   No one of my friends or family understand and this is the only place I can share my excitement.



We're excited for you too. To see others finally obtaining their HGs (whatever that may be) is just the best thing next to finding our own.


----------



## papertiger

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3840766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needed another laptop bear bag- need to lug a lot of things and seems sturdier than my Goyard Bellachasse. Love the cobalt! gp 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840767



Stunning, the colour really suits you. GP is great for work (though I don't carry my laptop in it) Congrats


----------



## papertiger

HappyMonkey said:


> My new toy: Epsom Calfskin, Extreme Pink!!



Love this colour!


----------



## papertiger

MightyBigRed said:


> Hermes in Capri, lovely Sales Associate-I forgot to get her name. Spent ages deliberating over scarves. My first Hermes scarf.
> Also persuaded my mummy she had to get one. Mine is the red.
> View attachment 3844363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844364



Congratulations on your first scarf, and such a beauty. 

Good Idea to get your mother to buy another. You both can occasionally borrow from one another.


----------



## papertiger

seasounds said:


> Some H china for my bathroom!
> View attachment 3845155
> View attachment 3845156



Perfect, and what a great bathroom


----------



## gnetief

papertiger said:


> These are so pretty, well chosen, you can wear them all the time.


Thank you. Yes, I wear the earrings all the time, even in the shower and during sleep. (I wonder if this is okay, hmm) and the ring, I don't go out without it [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

gnetief said:


> Thank you. Yes, I wear the earrings all the time, even in the shower and during sleep. (I wonder if this is okay, hmm) and the ring, I don't go out without it [emoji4]



I'm sure it's OK. 

So glad you're wearing them all the time, I love to hear that.


----------



## galice.c

Constance MICRO bag 14cm !! In black Epsom leather with palladium hardware! My latest purchase and one of the most exclusive one!!


----------



## seasounds

stillfabulous said:


> What perfect accessories for your bath color palette!





Rhl2987 said:


> It goes so well. Lovely picks!





papertiger said:


> Perfect, and what a great bathroom



Thank you!  H has such beautiful items - it's so lovely to be able to use them each day.


----------



## azukitea

stillfabulous said:


> What a perfect charm pairing for your SO Kelly!


thank you and I agree!


----------



## juniorsodi

My beautiful friend found this beauty for me during her trip to Italy!


----------



## Ang-Lin

stillfabulous said:


> Very elegant! Plunoir?


Oh thank you! It's Bordeaux! Prunoir is awesome tho.


----------



## DreamingPink

galice.c said:


> Constance MICRO bag 14cm !! In black Epsom leather with palladium hardware! My latest purchase and one of the most exclusive one!!



What a gorgeous bag!! I've wanted one for ages... may I ask if you got it from boutique or reseller? Thanks and congratulations again


----------



## rachelkitty

GP Vache Country TPM, Petit H beaver charm and BDG Love twilly [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## PursePassionLV

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 3824897
> 
> Anemone / Rose Pourpre



That is my dream lineup! [emoji171][emoji177] thank you for sharing!!


----------



## bagidiotic

galice.c said:


> Constance MICRO bag 14cm !! In black Epsom leather with palladium hardware! My latest purchase and one of the most exclusive one!!


Congrats 
Its soooo rare to see micro  nowadays


----------



## papertiger

juniorsodi said:


> View attachment 3845977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful friend @stylevialauren found this beauty for me during her trip to Italy!



Stun-_ning!!!_


----------



## Momo0

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321



Amazing [emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

galice.c said:


> Constance MICRO bag 14cm !! In black Epsom leather with palladium hardware! My latest purchase and one of the most exclusive one!!



So gorgeous and cute! So lucky of you to score this!!


----------



## Maddie11

Icyss said:


> Recently got this Constance Mini Epsom Etoupe in RGH from Incheon Korea Intrnl Airport[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844548



Wow!!! Congrats! Did you have to purchase other items before they offered this to you?


----------



## Jsusan

Icyss said:


> Recently got this Constance Mini Epsom Etoupe in RGH from Incheon Korea Intrnl Airport[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844548


so beautiful so lucky


----------



## Jsusan

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3845277
> 
> Rose pourpre Garden Party 30 and Rose pourpre (in evercolour) mini roulis


so beautiful may i know where did u get this gorgeous bags


----------



## MightyBigRed

papertiger said:


> Congratulations on your first scarf, and such a beauty.
> 
> Good Idea to get your mother to buy another. You both can occasionally borrow from one another.



Thank you! That is the plan.


----------



## Icyss

Maddie11 said:


> Wow!!! Congrats! Did you have to purchase other items before they offered this to you?



The SA that helped me out on this purchase ask me to buy $5k worth of anything in the store. I declined to do that & told her there's no way I am going to spend $5k before I can buy the Constance. With my wit & a little persuasiveness she finally give in & let me purchase the Constance[emoji7]



Jsusan said:


> so beautiful so lucky



Thank you! Luck was on my side that day![emoji7]


----------



## 30gold

stillfabulous said:


> @30gold We would love to see a photo of one of the pocket squares you framed! What a splendid idea!



Posted with pleasure!


----------



## Ang-Lin

30gold said:


> Posted with pleasure!
> View attachment 3847186
> View attachment 3847188


That right there is home decoration goal! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lisa-SH

30gold said:


> Posted with pleasure!
> View attachment 3847186
> View attachment 3847188


Hi "30 gold", just realize we have same scarf being framed as wall art, here is mine.


----------



## 30gold

Lisa-SH said:


> Hi "30 gold", just realize we have same scarf being framed as wall art, here is mine.
> View attachment 3847223




Your framed scarves are beautiful too!  Isn't it fun?


----------



## 30gold

Ang-Lin said:


> That right there is home decoration goal! Thank you for sharing.



Thank you so much!


----------



## 30gold

Here is a few more . . .


----------



## Lisa-SH

30gold said:


> Your framed scarves are beautiful too!  Isn't it fun?


Thank you, yours are stunning, especially love those large size piece. Good job!


----------



## Lisa-SH

30gold said:


> Here is a few more . . .


Beautiful, next time I'll try to use the black frame as well, thanks to your inspiration


----------



## 30gold

Lisa-SH said:


> Thank you, yours are stunning, especially love those large size piece. Good job!


thank you!!!!


----------



## Icyss

Ms. Constance[emoji7]


----------



## boo1689

stillfabulous said:


> What happy, joyful colors! Is the Anemone in Swift?


 Thank you~ yes the anemone is swift


----------



## crisbac

From Hermès Rome: Rodeo PM just on time to celebrate National Handbag Day.


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Pearl Derby Shoes ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ittybitty

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Pearl Derby Shoes [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I got these a few weeks back and LOVE them!! So many compliments and no break in period. 

Enjoy!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you‼️‼️‼️ Oh Nice‼️‼️ The leather is so buttery. So elegant and special! ❤️❤️❤️❤️




ittybitty said:


> I got these a few weeks back and LOVE them!! So many compliments and no break in period.
> 
> Enjoy!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321



This is so gorgeous! Congratulations and wear her in good health.


----------



## gnetief

30gold said:


> Posted with pleasure!
> View attachment 3847186
> View attachment 3847188


House decor goals!!!


----------



## gnetief

Icyss said:


> Ms. Constance[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847251


----------



## kikisptr

Lisa-SH said:


> Hi "30 gold", just realize we have same scarf being framed as wall art, here is mine.
> View attachment 3847223


So nice! How do you keep it in place inside the frame?


----------



## Lisa-SH

kikisptr said:


> So nice! How do you keep it in place inside the frame?


Thank you. I was using a professional framing company/service in my city.


----------



## 30gold

kikisptr said:


> So nice! How do you keep it in place inside the frame?


  I also use a professional!


----------



## eliwon

30gold said:


> Here is a few more . . .



Love the Zebras - got the 90 in a brown CW but not framed alas


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Love all these framed scarf photos! I have two 90s framed which I absolutely adore and a couple more in the works!


----------



## Anchanel79

My last two purchases from h.com. They are so cute. I especially love the witch. Can't identify any of the color except the two oranges.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Anchanel79 said:


> My last two purchases from h.com. They are so cute. I especially love the witch. Can't identify any of the color except the two oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849714
> View attachment 3849715


the pink looks like Rose Pourpre to me, and the blue Bleu Agate, but the lighting could make them look different....


----------



## cafecreme15

Ang-Lin said:


> the pink looks like Rose Pourpre to me, and the blue Bleu Agate, but the lighting could make them look different....



This is what I was thinking too.


----------



## Meta

@Anchanel79 Epsom Toffee on the witch, Togo Bleu Agate/Epsom Rose Pourpre on the jockey.

The bat looks like it could be Toffee but I'm not 100% sure since I know it mostly came in Epsom and Evercolor and that doesn't look like Evercolor.


----------



## perthhermes

My most recent purchase just arrived. SM sent me a photo today.
Kelly 40 Retourne Cuivre in Togo. 
Looking forward to picking it up!


----------



## CClovesbags

This little guy


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

perthhermes said:


> My most recent purchase just arrived. SM sent me a photo today.
> Kelly 40 Retourne Cuivre in Togo.
> Looking forward to picking it up!



Cuivre is the most gorgeous color!!     Enjoy your Kelly!!


----------



## pinky7129

The first behapi led to a second one....


----------



## cafecreme15

pinky7129 said:


> The first behapi led to a second one....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3850804


Love the behapi's! Especially the reversible ones...it's like two bracelets for the price of one!


----------



## bunnyNwife

Shld have waited till my year end Europe trip to get the Bearn Compact wallet but SA kept telling me it’s hard to find even in Europe unlike the long Bearn... even more rare than Kelly long or compact wallet. 

Since Bearn compact wallet is the ONLY wallet can fit my requirement (short wallet with coin compartment, 4-6 card slots and large wide slot for notes w/o folding) and it comes in BLue (I am sucker for blue) and Epsom (I only want Chèvre or Epsom for wallet), I bought it ! But still very heartache over the ~30% premium over Europe price. I hope the SA isn’t fooling me with the rarity of the wallet..... [emoji24]


----------



## bagidiotic

bunnyNwife said:


> Shld have waited till my year end Europe trip to get the Bearn Compact wallet but SA kept telling me it’s hard to find even in Europe unlike the long Bearn... even more rare than Kelly long or compact wallet.
> 
> Since Bearn compact wallet is the ONLY wallet can fit my requirement (short wallet with coin compartment, 4-6 card slots and large wide slot for notes w/o folding) and it comes in BLue (I am sucker for blue) and Epsom (I only want Chèvre or Epsom for wallet), I bought it ! But still very heartache over the ~30% premium over Europe price. I hope the SA isn’t fooling me with the rarity of the wallet..... [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3851000


Most importantly you  are  buying  what you like and enjoy  using


----------



## bunnyNwife

bagidiotic said:


> Most importantly you  are  buying  what you like and enjoy  using



Ya.. must get that 30% premium number out of my mind and start enjoy it n make it worth the value by lower the cost per wear [emoji28]


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

bunnyNwife said:


> Shld have waited till my year end Europe trip to get the Bearn Compact wallet but SA kept telling me it’s hard to find even in Europe unlike the long Bearn... even more rare than Kelly long or compact wallet.
> 
> Since Bearn compact wallet is the ONLY wallet can fit my requirement (short wallet with coin compartment, 4-6 card slots and large wide slot for notes w/o folding) and it comes in BLue (I am sucker for blue) and Epsom (I only want Chèvre or Epsom for wallet), I bought it ! But still very heartache over the ~30% premium over Europe price. I hope the SA isn’t fooling me with the rarity of the wallet..... [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3851000


gorgeous.  My favorite combination of colors.


----------



## kadyooo

Just brought this Bae home, [emoji7] I am never a clutch girl but I cant resist this unique jige, way too cute to let go, the only concern I have is the suede leather, would love to know if you girls have any tips maintaining suede leather.


----------



## Toronto24

Silk cashmere shawl. So soft!


----------



## gnetief

Anchanel79 said:


> My last two purchases from h.com. They are so cute. I especially love the witch. Can't identify any of the color except the two oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849714
> View attachment 3849715


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] so sad we can't get any petit h here in Australia [emoji24]


----------



## gnetief

CClovesbags said:


> This little guy
> View attachment 3850388
> View attachment 3850389


So cute [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## gnetief

kadyooo said:


> Just brought this Bae home, [emoji7] I am never a clutch girl but I cant resist this unique jige, way too cute to let go, the only concern I have is the suede leather, would love to know if you girls have any tips maintaining suede leather.
> 
> View attachment 3851548
> View attachment 3851549


Wow this is so unique, congratulations


----------



## gnetief

bunnyNwife said:


> Shld have waited till my year end Europe trip to get the Bearn Compact wallet but SA kept telling me it’s hard to find even in Europe unlike the long Bearn... even more rare than Kelly long or compact wallet.
> 
> Since Bearn compact wallet is the ONLY wallet can fit my requirement (short wallet with coin compartment, 4-6 card slots and large wide slot for notes w/o folding) and it comes in BLue (I am sucker for blue) and Epsom (I only want Chèvre or Epsom for wallet), I bought it ! But still very heartache over the ~30% premium over Europe price. I hope the SA isn’t fooling me with the rarity of the wallet..... [emoji24]
> 
> View attachment 3851000


Gorgeous blue. I'm a sucker for blue tones too


----------



## MSO13

Punchy Boots in Natural


----------



## Sparkledolll

My new baby, Gris Asphalt B25 in Swift GHW [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Toronto24

Natalie j said:


> My new baby, Gris Asphalt B25 in Swift GHW [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852138



I am in love with this colour. Congratulations!!


----------



## gnetief

Natalie j said:


> My new baby, Gris Asphalt B25 in Swift GHW [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852138


Totally in love!!! Congratulations[emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> My new baby, Gris Asphalt B25 in Swift GHW [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852138


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Rhl2987

Natalie j said:


> My new baby, Gris Asphalt B25 in Swift GHW [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852138


Love love love!!! And that twilly is a perfect match. Congrats!


----------



## kcavatu

Natalie j said:


> My new baby, Gris Asphalt B25 in Swift GHW [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852138


Love this bag and love swift for B25


----------



## seasounds

Natalie j said:


> My new baby, Gris Asphalt B25 in Swift GHW [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852138


Gorgeous!  So yummy in swift.


----------



## Momo0

Natalie j said:


> My new baby, Gris Asphalt B25 in Swift GHW [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852138



So beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Rhl2987 said:


> Love love love!!! And that twilly is a perfect match. Congrats!



Thanks! I bought the twillies months ago in anticipation for my future Gris Mouette which still hasn’t materialised lol... I guess they also work for Gris A [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## starprism_7

Natalie j said:


> My new baby, Gris Asphalt B25 in Swift GHW [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852138



Congratulations! She looks amazing. GA is such a chameleon color, some days Ive seen members posting GA color & its more of cooler gray, some days its a warmer gray. Neverless breathtaking everytime, Hope to see GA in real life myself soon


----------



## papertiger

kadyooo said:


> Just brought this Bae home, [emoji7] I am never a clutch girl but I cant resist this unique jige, way too cute to let go, the only concern I have is the suede leather, would love to know if you girls have any tips maintaining suede leather.
> 
> View attachment 3851548
> View attachment 3851549



Looks amazing on you, you and that J are made for each other. 

My only advice is to wear and enjoy


----------



## Sparkledolll

starprism_7 said:


> Congratulations! She looks amazing. GA is such a chameleon color, some days Ive seen members posting GA color & its more of cooler gray, some days its a warmer gray. Neverless breathtaking everytime, Hope to see GA in real life myself soon



Thank you! I think it depends on the leather. Swift makes GA look more grey I think and not at all like Etoupe. [emoji2]


----------



## hclubfan

MSO13 said:


> Punchy Boots in Natural
> View attachment 3851742


Those are extremely cool, and I bet they're incredibly comfy too!❤️


----------



## kadyooo

papertiger said:


> Looks amazing on you, you and that J are made for each other.
> 
> My only advice is to wear and enjoy



Thank you for your lovely note! [emoji8]


----------



## Jujuma

Belt! Love love love it!!! And I actually think it's a bargain because it is reversible! It makes jeans and a tee into a chic outfit!


----------



## MSO13

hclubfan said:


> Those are extremely cool, and I bet they're incredibly comfy too!❤️


They are!


----------



## atelierforward

MSO13 said:


> Punchy Boots in Natural
> View attachment 3851742


Love the soles on these boots! I do so much city walking - these actually look like they would last a long time and they look so edgy. Lovely!


----------



## eliwon

kadyooo said:


> Just brought this Bae home, [emoji7] I am never a clutch girl but I cant resist this unique jige, way too cute to let go, the only concern I have is the suede leather, would love to know if you girls have any tips maintaining suede leather.
> 
> View attachment 3851548
> View attachment 3851549



It looks lovely - take good care - suede in general is basically a magnet for anything fluid or colour transfer - however I have no experience with the H variety so hopefully someone owning H suede will chime in


----------



## fatcat2523

This is from SS women collection but I love it so much and my SA finally got one in for me. The big cleopatra eye [emoji872]necklace.







Using my on my other necklace


----------



## katekluet

MSO13 said:


> Punchy Boots in Natural
> View attachment 3851742


Oh those look so you!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

fatcat2523 said:


> This is from SS women collection but I love it so much and my SA finally got one in for me. The big cleopatra eye [emoji872]necklace.
> View attachment 3852662
> 
> View attachment 3852663
> 
> View attachment 3852664
> 
> 
> Using my on my other necklace
> View attachment 3852665


This is so cool!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Ladybaga said:


> This is so cool!! Congratulations!!!



Thank you


----------



## FrenchSandra

fatcat2523 said:


> This is from SS women collection but I love it so much and my SA finally got one in for me. The big cleopatra eye [emoji872]necklace.
> View attachment 3852662
> 
> View attachment 3852663
> 
> View attachment 3852664
> 
> 
> Using my on my other necklace
> View attachment 3852665


I prefer with the length of the second chain, it's pefect on you. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## TankerToad

fatcat2523 said:


> This is from SS women collection but I love it so much and my SA finally got one in for me. The big cleopatra eye [emoji872]necklace.
> View attachment 3852662
> 
> View attachment 3852663
> 
> View attachment 3852664
> 
> 
> Using my on my other necklace
> View attachment 3852665



Love !
So edgy and cool !


----------



## juzluvpink

Something I searched some time for, had a few mishaps getting this from reseller along the way as getting this from local store was so difficult....



Constance 24 Indigo Epsom PHW.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## periogirl28

juzluvpink said:


> Something I searched some time for, had a few mishaps getting this from reseller along the way as getting this from local store was so difficult....
> 
> View attachment 3852896
> 
> Constance 24 Indigo Epsom PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats, I'm glad you finally found your Constance.


----------



## jayjay77

Both blue, both Annie F


----------



## hermesbos

Hi, I just bought my first Kelly 25, black Sombrero leather in gold hardware from my store in NY. As I am very excited for the score, I do have a question about my kelly25 strap length. Do you guys know if kelly 25 strap is much shorter than 28/32 strap? I measured 25 strap is 70cm long and 28/32 straps are 85cm long. Thanks a lot


----------



## azukitea

kinda late to the "G - PARTY"  in terms of my bag collection, resisted GP for a long time as focused on the other designs first...

Here are my new additions  and YES - bought 2 GPs in a row!!!

- preloved GP in bleu tempete , bought this since I love the blue and it is preloved so I can "protect" the new indigo GP and throw my labtop in this one, and wont have to worry it being slouchy!
- new GP  in indigo (love the camail interior, really main reason I bought it  is I am attracted to the colourful interior
- petite H cat (red + black) "halloween series" charm  - switched the silky thread with another petit charm I have so it matched better with the interior )))))))

*you can see more pics in the clubhouse thread under garden party*


----------



## 1LV

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3852985
> 
> 
> 
> kinda late to the "G - PARTY"  in terms of my bag collection, resisted GP for a long time as focused on the other designs first -  my Here are my new additions  and YES - bought 2 GPs in a row!!!
> 
> - preloved GP in bleu tempete
> 
> - new GP  in indigo (love the camail interior)
> - petite H cat (red + black) "halloween series" charm


Love, love, love!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Violet Tadelakt Medor


----------



## ksuromax

jayjay77 said:


> Both blue, both Annie F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852942


very beautiful!!


----------



## fatcat2523

FrenchSandra said:


> I prefer with the length of the second chain, it's pefect on you. Congrats and enjoy





TankerToad said:


> Love !
> So edgy and cool !


Thank you.  I do think I will wear it with my 2nd chain as well


----------



## atelierforward

fatcat2523 said:


> This is from SS women collection but I love it so much and my SA finally got one in for me. The big cleopatra eye [emoji872]necklace.
> View attachment 3852662
> 
> View attachment 3852663
> 
> View attachment 3852664
> 
> 
> Using my on my other necklace
> View attachment 3852665


What a fabulous piece! Definitely a statement necklace. Congrats on scoring this beauty!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

hermesbos said:


> Hi, I just bought my first Kelly 25, black Sombrero leather in gold hardware from my store in NY. As I am very excited for the score, I do have a question about my kelly25 strap length. Do you guys know if kelly 25 strap is much shorter than 28/32 strap? I measured 25 strap is 70cm long and 28/32 straps are 85cm long. Thanks a lot



I think so. I can't wear my k25 crossbody but can for k28. I'm 5"2 for reference.


----------



## forever132

hermesbos said:


> Hi, I just bought my first Kelly 25, black Sombrero leather in gold hardware from my store in NY. As I am very excited for the score, I do have a question about my kelly25 strap length. Do you guys know if kelly 25 strap is much shorter than 28/32 strap? I measured 25 strap is 70cm long and 28/32 straps are 85cm long. Thanks a lot



I guess it could be a custom order for the strap to be shorter? I measured my 2 k25 and one of my k28 lately, they were almost the same length 81-83cm ....  while in special order, the strap with the hardwares can be order in 70, 82(standard length), 90, 100, 110 ......


----------



## BirkinLover77

juzluvpink said:


> Something I searched some time for, had a few mishaps getting this from reseller along the way as getting this from local store was so difficult....
> 
> View attachment 3852896
> 
> Constance 24 Indigo Epsom PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Congratulations! Beautiful color. Enjoy your day


----------



## BirkinLover77

Mrs.Z said:


> Violet Tadelakt Medor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853069


Beautiful clutch! Congratulations


----------



## fatcat2523

atelierforward said:


> What a fabulous piece! Definitely a statement necklace. Congrats on scoring this beauty!


Thank you so much...I was expecting no getting after the season


----------



## hermesbos

forever132 said:


> I guess it could be a custom order for the strap to be shorter? I measured my 2 k25 and one of my k28 lately, they were almost the same length 81-83cm ....  while in special order, the strap with the hardwares can be order in 70, 82(standard length), 90, 100, 110 ......




Thanks for your reply. I am so confused by the strap length. I also measured my K28 and K32 length, and they are the same. Longer than this K25. I don't think this is a special order as there is no horse shoe stamp. I don't know if it is because of the leather Sombrero? Maybe this leather of push order has shorter strap?


----------



## ksuromax

Quite a few silk scarves from previous years, older and vintage, have joined my collection. Light is not good for a proper capturing, thus posting stock pics
My fave artist Ledoux fantasies on naval theme - MUSEE


----------



## ksuromax

And one more - D. RYBALTCHENKO 
SOUS LE CEDRE, i like the print a lot, but most of cw have too much of brown, which is not good for me to wear close to the face, was very happy to find it in blue/red/gold cw


----------



## ksuromax

Jacquard Les Fetes Du Roi Soleil


----------



## krawford

Later  having problems loading


----------



## Pinkie*

Luxzenith said:


> My first croc birkin.. I have resisted for so long.. a croc birkin..decided finally to succumb and opted for this tri leather style.. in matte Nilo, box, and Clemence..
> 
> View attachment 3827000
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827001


Outstanding


----------



## krawford

Constance Wallet in Gold Epsom with GHW   Plan to use this more as a clutch than everyday wallet because I ❤️ my Calvis too much  my iPhone 7 Plus fits nicely


----------



## Susie Tunes

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3852985
> 
> 
> 
> kinda late to the "G - PARTY"  in terms of my bag collection, resisted GP for a long time as focused on the other designs first...
> 
> Here are my new additions  and YES - bought 2 GPs in a row!!!
> 
> - preloved GP in bleu tempete , bought this since I love the blue and it is preloved so I can "protect" the new indigo GP and throw my labtop in this one, and wont have to worry it being slouchy!
> - new GP  in indigo (love the camail interior, really main reason I bought it  is I am attracted to the colourful interior
> - petite H cat (red + black) "halloween series" charm  - switched the silky thread with another petit charm I have so it matched better with the interior )))))))
> 
> *you can see more pics in the clubhouse thread under garden party*



Love the GP - relatively light weight and all weather too [emoji4]


----------



## Styleanyone

Did some shopping at H store last Friday but only had time today to take some photos to share.





Compact Constance wallet - Rose Jarpur
Scarf rings - silver
Into the Canadian wild - CW 03 90cm
Pirouettes au galop - CW 08 140cm

I will be picking up one more 140cm scarf in 2 weeks. I will share a photo when I get it.


----------



## nana9026

Finally got a black H clutch, my new love Kelly cut in Swift, noir PHW [emoji178]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

krawford said:


> Constance Wallet in Gold Epsom with GHW   Plan to use this more as a clutch than everyday wallet because I [emoji173]️ my Calvis too much  my iPhone 7 Plus fits nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853967



This colour is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Styleanyone said:


> Did some shopping at H store last Friday but only had time today to take some photos to share.
> View attachment 3854387
> View attachment 3854391
> View attachment 3854396
> View attachment 3854399
> 
> Compact Constance wallet - Rose Jarpur
> Scarf rings - silver
> Into the Canadian wild - CW 03 90cm
> Pirouettes au galop - CW 08 140cm
> 
> I will be picking up one more 140cm scarf in 2 weeks. I will share a photo when I get it.



Love the compact wallet and the CWs!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3854400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a black H clutch, my new love Kelly cut in Swift, noir PHW [emoji178]



Super gorgeous!!!! It must be so difficult to find one!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3854400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a black H clutch, my new love Kelly cut in Swift, noir PHW [emoji178]



Lovely [emoji7] Enjoy carrying


----------



## golden's mom

A GM Evelyne, epsom, Hermes H.


----------



## PETITLAPIN

My first Bolide from SF boutique and petit h from hermes.com


----------



## nana9026

obsessedwhermes said:


> Super gorgeous!!!! It must be so difficult to find one!!



Yes, it is.... every H bag is a special journey and adventure[emoji16]


----------



## chica727

Styleanyone said:


> Did some shopping at H store last Friday but only had time today to take some photos to share.
> View attachment 3854387
> View attachment 3854391
> View attachment 3854396
> View attachment 3854399
> 
> Compact Constance wallet - Rose Jarpur
> Scarf rings - silver
> Into the Canadian wild - CW 03 90cm
> Pirouettes au galop - CW 08 140cm
> 
> I will be picking up one more 140cm scarf in 2 weeks. I will share a photo when I get it.


Love the Into the Canadian wild scarf. May I ask which store you got it from? Ive been on a look out for it.


----------



## Styleanyone

chica727 said:


> Love the Into the Canadian wild scarf. May I ask which store you got it from? Ive been on a look out for it.


I got the scarf from h store at south coast plaza.


----------



## Hautedistrict

Bought these Art Deco cups for a friend.


----------



## ksuromax

Getting ready for winter season  
Joies d'Hiver


----------



## MightyBigRed

jayjay77 said:


> Both blue, both Annie F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852942



Lovely! What designs are the scarves?


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

PETITLAPIN said:


> My first Bolide from SF boutique and petit h from hermes.com



Love this! Did you happen to see any jypsiere there? I'm 3 hours away from there and no SA to get in contact with


----------



## rk4265

kadyooo said:


> Just brought this Bae home, [emoji7] I am never a clutch girl but I cant resist this unique jige, way too cute to let go, the only concern I have is the suede leather, would love to know if you girls have any tips maintaining suede leather.
> 
> View attachment 3851548
> View attachment 3851549


Can I ask the price?


----------



## Stansy

Found this in a garage sale: like new for 60 bucks!


----------



## seasounds

Had a very momentous day with my SA yesterday.  A pair of Power low booties, the Rallye Apple watch 3 for my very darling husband, and a beautiful B30 in etoupe Togo.


----------



## Rhl2987

seasounds said:


> Had a very momentous day with my SA yesterday.  A pair of Power low booties, the Rallye Apple watch 3 for my very darling husband, and a beautiful B30 in etoupe Togo.
> View attachment 3857519
> View attachment 3857520
> View attachment 3857522
> View attachment 3857523
> View attachment 3857524


Beautiful selections. I love your pictures and your reveal!!


----------



## DR2014

seasounds said:


> Had a very momentous day with my SA yesterday.  A pair of Power low booties, the Rallye Apple watch 3 for my very darling husband, and a beautiful B30 in etoupe Togo.
> View attachment 3857519
> View attachment 3857520
> View attachment 3857522
> View attachment 3857523
> View attachment 3857524


Wow, fantastic!!  I bought the Rallye Apple Watch 3 for my hubby too.


----------



## princessmaggie

popped in to say hello-came home with a new Bordeaux horsey friend for my butler horsey. Giddy up!


----------



## seasounds

Rhl2987 said:


> Beautiful selections. I love your pictures and your reveal!!





DR2014 said:


> Wow, fantastic!!  I bought the Rallye Apple Watch 3 for my hubby too.



Thank you so much, ladies.  This is the first bag I've purchased from a US boutique.  I've have the most marvelous experience and am truly grateful to a wonderful SA.


----------



## SugarMama

Finally got a KP!  Gris asphalte swift with ghw


----------



## obsessedwhermes

SugarMama said:


> Finally got a KP!  Gris asphalte swift with ghw



Gorgeous gorgeous!!!


----------



## seasounds

SugarMama said:


> Finally got a KP!  Gris asphalte swift with ghw


What a beauty!


----------



## Rhl2987

SugarMama said:


> Finally got a KP!  Gris asphalte swift with ghw


Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## lupe_048

Hello everyone, first time posting in the Hermes section. Here are my first ever Hermes purchases. (Bought these in the Chicago sale yesterday)


----------



## perthhermes

Just picked up...Kelly 40 Cuivre in Taurillon Saddle. Buttery soft!!!


----------



## perthhermes

As asked. Close up of the buttery soft leather.


----------



## atelierforward

seasounds said:


> Had a very momentous day with my SA yesterday.  A pair of Power low booties, the Rallye Apple watch 3 for my very darling husband, and a beautiful B30 in etoupe Togo.
> View attachment 3857519
> View attachment 3857520
> View attachment 3857522
> View attachment 3857523
> View attachment 3857524


Momentous day indeed!! Love all of your purchases, but especially the B. Etoupe is neutral perfection.


----------



## periogirl28

perthhermes said:


> As asked. Close up of the buttery soft leather.


I love your t shirt!


----------



## seasounds

atelierforward said:


> Momentous day indeed!! Love all of your purchases, but especially the B. Etoupe is neutral perfection.



Thank you so much!  I was stunned that my lovely SA even gave me the choice of the B with PHW or GHW.  How lucky can you get??


----------



## Susie Tunes

perthhermes said:


> As asked. Close up of the buttery soft leather.



Absolutely gorgeous [emoji847]


----------



## Susie Tunes

princessmaggie said:


> View attachment 3857584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popped in to say hello-came home with a new Bordeaux horsey friend for my butler horsey. Giddy up!



Bordeaux and Étoupe look very happy together [emoji4]


----------



## BirkinLover77

seasounds said:


> Had a very momentous day with my SA yesterday.  A pair of Power low booties, the Rallye Apple watch 3 for my very darling husband, and a beautiful B30 in etoupe Togo.
> View attachment 3857519
> View attachment 3857520
> View attachment 3857522
> View attachment 3857523
> View attachment 3857524


Beautiful hau! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

SugarMama said:


> Finally got a KP!  Gris asphalte swift with ghw


Beautiful! Love the neutral color! Many Congratulations to you!!


----------



## MightyBigRed

perthhermes said:


> As asked. Close up of the buttery soft leather.



I am actually drooling at my desk. What a beauty!


----------



## Prada Prince

Just bought this gorgeous Paddock Cheval charm in Orange Poppy/Bleu Saint-Cyr...







Decided to use it to the office on my Goyard Jersey... love the pop of colour to brighten up a dreary Monday morning..,


----------



## crisbac

From my trip to Rome: Rodeo PM feu/celeste/bleu izmir, Citizen Twill cardholder bleu indigo, Twilly Grand Manège Fleuri orange/turquoise...


	

		
			
		

		
	
(I still can't believe I came home with a Rodeo from Rome!)

Envelope Trio Swift gold/bleu indigo/jaune d'or...


----------



## crisbac

Also from Rome: Lift pendant rose candeur... 


Isthme pendant rose boudoir... 


From Milan, Behapi Double Tour rose pourpre/rose extreme... 


And from the Fiumicino Airport boutique, Chaine d'Ancre 24 silver ring... 


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ginster6

pick up a HerBag in Rose Exteme.   In SF private event.
But what really luv is this.   I had to string it together.   

Its current on her Orange Kelly.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

perthhermes said:


> As asked. Close up of the buttery soft leather.



Love your buttery smooth bag!


----------



## odette57

ginster6 said:


> pick up a HerBag in Rose Exteme.   In SF private event.
> But what really luv is this.   I had to string it together.
> 
> Its current on her Orange Kelly.



I was also there at the event and saw the lovely herbag in rose extreme.  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Nanami_S.

ginster6 said:


> pick up a HerBag in Rose Exteme.   In SF private event.
> But what really luv is this.   I had to string it together.
> 
> Its current on her Orange Kelly.



What type of private event? Was it the PUNK exhibit?


----------



## oohshinythings

Finally got my hands on something in rose pourpre - bolide 27 in swift


----------



## Ang-Lin

Nanami_S. said:


> What type of private event? Was it the PUNK exhibit?


It was a handbag event (think it's called Salon 24)? I was there too. It was a lot of fun (albeit not good for my poor credit card...).


----------



## Ang-Lin

ginster6 said:


> pick up a HerBag in Rose Exteme.   In SF private event.
> But what really luv is this.   I had to string it together.
> 
> Its current on her Orange Kelly.


It took me two attempts to string together the bag charm too... and I got the same color as you!


----------



## krawford

Can't decide if I am going to keep this beauty since I recently purchased the gold full size Constance wallet. It is stunning with the gold hardware and larger and roomier than I thought. What do you think?  it is Bleu Agate Epsom  It is actually more beautiful than this picture.


----------



## lulilu

^^ love it


----------



## Ang-Lin

krawford said:


> View attachment 3861263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide if I am going to keep this beauty since I recently purchased the gold full size Constance wallet. It is stunning with the gold hardware and larger and roomier than I thought. What do you think?  it is Bleu Agate Epsom  It is actually more beautiful than this picture.


Congrats! i'm a fan of Epsom in Bleu Agate.


----------



## cafecreme15

krawford said:


> View attachment 3861263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide if I am going to keep this beauty since I recently purchased the gold full size Constance wallet. It is stunning with the gold hardware and larger and roomier than I thought. What do you think?  it is Bleu Agate Epsom  It is actually more beautiful than this picture.



Well I’m a sucker for bleu agate...so I say keep! Smaller wallets also have different functions than continental size wallets, so I don’t think it is redundant.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

aa


My Birkin 35 rouge grenat. Not sure if how I’m feeling about it. Bought it brand new on the resale market for a jacked up price [emoji848]If anyone else is loving this please let me know I’ve made the right decision.


----------



## cafecreme15

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3861504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aa
> 
> 
> My Birkin 35 rouge grenat. Not sure if how I’m feeling about it. Bought it brand new on the resale market for a jacked up price [emoji848]If anyone else is loving this please let me know I’ve made the right decision.


I think it's lovely and classic! what are your qualms about it? Color? Size? Price?


----------



## tabbi001

It


PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3861504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aa
> 
> 
> My Birkin 35 rouge grenat. Not sure if how I’m feeling about it. Bought it brand new on the resale market for a jacked up price [emoji848]If anyone else is loving this please let me know I’ve made the right decision.


It's a beautiful raspberry color, not too bright. 35 is a useful size, very roomy. What made you doubt your decision?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

cafecreme15 said:


> I think it's lovely and classic! what are your qualms about it? Color? Size? Price?



Well I guess that isn’t on my top three list. I am just wondering is it worth getting colors that aren’t a top three. Not that I ever plan to resell, but if I do will this color be hard to sell?


----------



## kathydep

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Well I guess that isn’t on my top three list. I am just wondering is it worth getting colors that aren’t a top three. Not that I ever plan to resell, but if I do will this color be hard to sell?


Do you mind sharing why you bought the bag if it’s not on your top 3 and price is high?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

tabbi001 said:


> It
> 
> It's a beautiful raspberry color, not too bright. 35 is a useful size, very roomy. What made you doubt your decision?



I just kind of bought it in the excitement of the moment. Being that it wasn’t my top three color choice I just started to second guessed it after I got it. I guess it’s a classic and will be easy to wear right?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

kathydep said:


> Do you mind sharing why you bought the bag if it’s not on your top 3 and price is high?



I’m very impulsive when it comes to shopping [emoji51]


----------



## cafecreme15

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Well I guess that isn’t on my top three list. I am just wondering is it worth getting colors that aren’t a top three. Not that I ever plan to resell, but if I do will this color be hard to sell?


I don't think it would be hard to sell, but no guarantees you won't end up taking a loss. It is a classic color. If there are other bags you would rather have, is it possible to just return it? Do you think you could learn to love it if you take some time to see how you can work it into your wardrobe?


----------



## kathydep

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’m very impulsive when it comes to shopping [emoji51]


I see, well, I own a constance in rouge grenat and love it! RG is so yummy in togo, in my opinion, but it is not a classic color.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't think it would be hard to sell, but no guarantees you won't end up taking a loss. It is a classic color. If there are other bags you would rather have, is it possible to just return it? Do you think you could learn to love it if you take some time to see how you can work it into your wardrobe?



I’m a little cheap when it comes to loosing money. I think there’s a 10% (if not more) charge for returns which they call “restocking fee”. I think it can grow on me. Makes a great holiday bag right? Christmas, Valentines Day, Lunar New Years, and fall bag?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

kathydep said:


> I see, well, I own a constance in rouge grenat and love it! RG is so yummy in togo, in my opinion, but it is not a classic color.



I love the Constance bag. [emoji173]️ Was it hard for you to get? Or did you get it because you have a relationship with a rep?


----------



## tabbi001

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I just kind of bought it in the excitement of the moment. Being that it wasn’t my top three color choice I just started to second guessed it after I got it. I guess it’s a classic and will be easy to wear right?


If you wear a lot of neutrals then it would easy to incorporate into your wardrobe. It's a seasonal color but doesn't look dated. If you are unsure, better return it so that you minimize your loss. It will be such a waste to have a beautiful bag unused in your closet if it's not the right color or size for you. But if you are open to loving it, then by all means try. Maybe it will be in your top 3 colors after a while


----------



## naths

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321



Wowwww congrats [emoji898] rose poupre it’s just stunning


----------



## celialow

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3861504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aa
> 
> 
> My Birkin 35 rouge grenat. Not sure if how I’m feeling about it. Bought it brand new on the resale market for a jacked up price [emoji848]If anyone else is loving this please let me know I’ve made the right decision.


I love my rouge grenat bolide. I wear alot of black/off-white/grey, so the color works for me. 
I'd say that a color is not so much of whether it is seasonal, but if you love it & if it works for your wardrobe. 
I hope you don't mind that I take the liberty to add a pic of my rouge grenat bolide for reference.


----------



## Solday

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3861504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aa
> 
> 
> My Birkin 35 rouge grenat. Not sure if how I’m feeling about it. Bought it brand new on the resale market for a jacked up price [emoji848]If anyone else is loving this please let me know I’ve made the right decision.



The bag is gorgeous! If you didn’t pay too much you’ll be able to sell it for the same price but I would keep it
Though I understand you, I have the same dilemma right now about my Constance 24... I bought it new and it is still new in its box and I thought I’ll like it but it’s not my bag...
So give it some time


----------



## DR2014

kathydep said:


> I see, well, I own a constance in rouge grenat and love it! RG is so yummy in togo, in my opinion, but it is not a classic color.


Just out of curiosity, which reds are classic?  I assume Rouge H, right?  Thanks.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

krawford said:


> View attachment 3861263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't decide if I am going to keep this beauty since I recently purchased the gold full size Constance wallet. It is stunning with the gold hardware and larger and roomier than I thought. What do you think?  it is Bleu Agate Epsom  It is actually more beautiful than this picture.



 Was thinking about the long version. It looks so pretty in person.


----------



## kathydep

DR2014 said:


> Just out of curiosity, which reds are classic?  I assume Rouge H, right?  Thanks.


That is the only classic red I know. Rouge casaque might be one too, but not sure.


----------



## okiern1981

Rouge Vif is a classic as well


----------



## catran

thaenchanting said:


> Very lucky to be able to take her home. Rose Pourpre b30 Togo PHW.
> 
> View attachment 3845321


Sooooooo gorgeous! I am so envious. What kind of wardrobe are you going to choose to match this bag in stunning colour?
While waiting for RP B25, I bought RP Tarmac online, and am wondering what to wear if RP B ever comes to me.


----------



## rania m

Kelly25 
Gris Asphalt


----------



## tabbi001

rania m said:


> Kelly25
> Gris Asphalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862816


Beautiful!


----------



## Rhl2987

rania m said:


> Kelly25
> Gris Asphalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862816


 That is lovely. Congratulations dear!


----------



## Alice26

Bolide 27 craie epsom


----------



## Dextersmom

krawford said:


> Constance Wallet in Gold Epsom with GHW   Plan to use this more as a clutch than everyday wallet because I ❤️ my Calvis too much  my iPhone 7 Plus fits nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853967


That is gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Nerja

Alice26 said:


> Bolide 27 craie epsom


Gorgeous!  Elegant and versatile!   Enjoy!


----------



## Meowwu

Meow~ black (don’t nbkw the leather) and brown (Togo).


----------



## gnetief

Styleanyone said:


> Did some shopping at H store last Friday but only had time today to take some photos to share.
> View attachment 3854387
> View attachment 3854391
> View attachment 3854396
> View attachment 3854399
> 
> Compact Constance wallet - Rose Jarpur
> Scarf rings - silver
> Into the Canadian wild - CW 03 90cm
> Pirouettes au galop - CW 08 140cm
> 
> I will be picking up one more 140cm scarf in 2 weeks. I will share a photo when I get it.


Just got the cashmere scarf too in a different color way [emoji4]


----------



## gnetief

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3854400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a black H clutch, my new love Kelly cut in Swift, noir PHW [emoji178]


Congratulations, love it [emoji7]


----------



## gnetief

PETITLAPIN said:


> My first Bolide from SF boutique and petit h from hermes.com


Are those petit h Halloween collection? Very cute


----------



## gnetief

Stansy said:


> View attachment 3856681
> 
> 
> Found this in a garage sale: like new for 60 bucks!


Wow, what a bargain. Did you get it authenticated?


----------



## gnetief

SugarMama said:


> Finally got a KP!  Gris asphalte swift with ghw


Such a nice color


----------



## gnetief

Prada Prince said:


> Just bought this gorgeous Paddock Cheval charm in Orange Poppy/Bleu Saint-Cyr...
> 
> View attachment 3859971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859972
> 
> 
> Decided to use it to the office on my Goyard Jersey... love the pop of colour to brighten up a dreary Monday morning..,
> 
> View attachment 3859973


Love this so much. The colors are amazing. [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## Styleanyone

gnetief said:


> Just got the cashmere scarf too in a different color way [emoji4]


Great. We all like the same design. I hope the weather can cool down soon so I can wear it.


----------



## gnetief

Styleanyone said:


> Great. We all like the same design. I hope the weather can cool down soon so I can wear it.


Good for you!![emoji4] I'm from Australia and we are about to go into summer, lolll. I can wear it too but I prefer to wear cashmere in winter but weather won't stop us from buying something we like yeh? [emoji12]


----------



## okiern1981

I made out like a bandit on my recent acquisition(s)!  A few months ago I was looking for a jewel toned birdie.  Hubby hacked my phone and managed to contact my reseller to get it for Christmas for me.  He and she found one, but it flew the coop so to speak.  I was promised a Bleu Sapphir croc, and that one was damaged when I got it...and for the price DH paid...it went back immediately.  So, I ended up with a Braise croc, which I didn’t want, or even like.  I recently got a phone call from my reseller asking to buy back the braise croc, she has a client who wanted the exact bag I have. I declined to sell, as it was a gift from DH, but she then asked me what I wanted in exchange.  I got some cash and THREE Birkin 25s!  Gold, etoupe and blue jean!  Sorry for the long winded post...but I had to share with people who get my excitement!  Best of all: DH is happy I’m happy with my present!


----------



## Prada Prince

okiern1981 said:


> I made out like a bandit on my recent acquisition(s)!  A few months ago I was looking for a jewel toned birdie.  Hubby hacked my phone and managed to contact my reseller to get it for Christmas for me.  He and she found one, but it flew the coop so to speak.  I was promised a Bleu Sapphir croc, and that one was damaged when I got it...and for the price DH paid...it went back immediately.  So, I ended up with a Braise croc, which I didn’t want, or even like.  I recently got a phone call from my reseller asking to buy back the braise croc, she has a client who wanted the exact bag I have. I declined to sell, as it was a gift from DH, but she then asked me what I wanted in exchange.  I got some cash and THREE Birkin 25s!  Gold, etoupe and blue jean!  Sorry for the long winded post...but I had to share with people who get my excitement!  Best of all: DH is happy I’m happy with my present!



Congrats! Looking forward to the mod shots!


----------



## okiern1981

Prada Prince said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to the mod shots!



I’m not sure I’ll be doing mod shots [emoji17].  The last time I did a b25 mod some folks didn’t particularly care for my brand of sarcastic humor [emoji28]


----------



## Prada Prince

okiern1981 said:


> I’m not sure I’ll be doing mod shots [emoji17].  The last time I did a b25 mod some folks didn’t particularly care for my brand of sarcastic humor [emoji28]



Aww pity! I was looking forward to seeing those...


----------



## gnetief

okiern1981 said:


> I made out like a bandit on my recent acquisition(s)!  A few months ago I was looking for a jewel toned birdie.  Hubby hacked my phone and managed to contact my reseller to get it for Christmas for me.  He and she found one, but it flew the coop so to speak.  I was promised a Bleu Sapphir croc, and that one was damaged when I got it...and for the price DH paid...it went back immediately.  So, I ended up with a Braise croc, which I didn’t want, or even like.  I recently got a phone call from my reseller asking to buy back the braise croc, she has a client who wanted the exact bag I have. I declined to sell, as it was a gift from DH, but she then asked me what I wanted in exchange.  I got some cash and THREE Birkin 25s!  Gold, etoupe and blue jean!  Sorry for the long winded post...but I had to share with people who get my excitement!  Best of all: DH is happy I’m happy with my present!


Oh my, your DH is the best. And I think that's totally worth it, better keep something you love and know you'll be using [emoji4]


----------



## okiern1981

gnetief said:


> Oh my, your DH is the best. And I think that's totally worth it, better keep something you love and know you'll be using [emoji4]



Thank you!  I’ve been carrying B25s a lot lately...so functional!


----------



## GoStanford

Excited to add to this thread - a lovely new-to-me scarf, L'Atlantide.  I think it's a beautiful work of art.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

okiern1981 said:


> I made out like a bandit on my recent acquisition(s)!  A few months ago I was looking for a jewel toned birdie.  Hubby hacked my phone and managed to contact my reseller to get it for Christmas for me.  He and she found one, but it flew the coop so to speak.  I was promised a Bleu Sapphir croc, and that one was damaged when I got it...and for the price DH paid...it went back immediately.  So, I ended up with a Braise croc, which I didn’t want, or even like.  I recently got a phone call from my reseller asking to buy back the braise croc, she has a client who wanted the exact bag I have. I declined to sell, as it was a gift from DH, but she then asked me what I wanted in exchange.  I got some cash and THREE Birkin 25s!  Gold, etoupe and blue jean!  Sorry for the long winded post...but I had to share with people who get my excitement!  Best of all: DH is happy I’m happy with my present!



Oh 3 birkin 25s!!! Great deal you have! Great negotiator! [emoji106]


----------



## okiern1981

obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh 3 birkin 25s!!! Great deal you have! Great negotiator! [emoji106]



Thank you!  [emoji847]


----------



## Marlee

My latest purchase is this Bleu Zanzibar Bastia. Bastia’s are becoming an addiction, I love all the bright colors!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3861504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aa
> 
> 
> My Birkin 35 rouge grenat. Not sure if how I’m feeling about it. Bought it brand new on the resale market for a jacked up price [emoji848]If anyone else is loving this please let me know I’ve made the right decision.


I have this in a 30cm and it's GORGEOUS.
Perfect pop yet neutral all at once.
Timeless


----------



## Hermezzy

Marlee said:


> My latest purchase is this Bleu Zanzibar Bastia. Bastia’s are becoming an addiction, I love all the bright colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865472
> View attachment 3865473


Gorgeous...do you use your bastias purely for coins or for other purposes too?


----------



## Marlee

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous...do you use your bastias purely for coins or for other purposes too?



Thank you! Yes, in addition to the one I use for cash, I use one for my keys and another for all kinds of small items like hair ties and allergy medication. I love them!


----------



## perthhermes

okiern1981 said:


> I’m not sure I’ll be doing mod shots [emoji17].  The last time I did a b25 mod some folks didn’t particularly care for my brand of sarcastic humor [emoji28]


Sorry to sound ignorant...but what is a MOD shot?


----------



## okiern1981

model shot. you know, where you show off lol


----------



## perthhermes

okiern1981 said:


> model shot. you know, where you show off lol



OH!! Duh!! 
in that case you should def do them! forget the haters! by the sounds of it lots of people are waiting to see them! but the choice is yours of course!


----------



## luckylove

perthhermes said:


> Sorry to sound ignorant...but what is a MOD shot?



Modeling


----------



## bellebellebelle19

perthhermes said:


> Sorry to sound ignorant...but what is a MOD shot?


It also gives other people an idea of how a bag might look at them, especially if the poster happens to be a similar height or build


----------



## papertiger

fatcat2523 said:


> This is from SS women collection but I love it so much and my SA finally got one in for me. The big cleopatra eye [emoji872]necklace.
> View attachment 3852662
> 
> View attachment 3852663
> 
> View attachment 3852664
> 
> 
> Using my on my other necklace
> View attachment 3852665



Absolutely love it fatcat, and it looks perfect on you, well done. It's nice to see you buy _yourself_ something sometimes


----------



## kcavatu

modeling shot; where you model the item on yourself


----------



## fatcat2523

papertiger said:


> Absolutely love it fatcat, and it looks perfect on you, well done. It's nice to see you buy _yourself_ something sometimes


Thank you so much Paper tiger it is tough to find stuffs I could use.  I am excited when I did find it


----------



## suziez

okiern1981 said:


> I’m not sure I’ll be doing mod shots [emoji17].  The last time I did a b25 mod some folks didn’t particularly care for my brand of sarcastic humor [emoji28]


I personally like your humor.  I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## CClovesbags

Have been looking for this scarf...
Vintage Les Bissone de Venise scarf. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



The detail is amazing


----------



## thelilachour

Uploading this was an experiment on mobile...hope the images aren’t too huge. 

B30 Epsom in Bordeaux PHW

I love this colour so much


----------



## okiern1981

thelilachour said:


> Uploading this was an experiment on mobile...hope the images aren’t too huge.
> 
> B30 Epsom in Bordeaux PHW
> 
> I love this colour so much



We are bag siblings!  I have a B25 in Togo Bordeaux!  Congratulations!  I hope you love yours as much as I love mine!


----------



## BirkinLover77

thelilachour said:


> Uploading this was an experiment on mobile...hope the images aren’t too huge.
> 
> B30 Epsom in Bordeaux PHW
> 
> I love this colour so much


Congratulations! Very beautiful B! Have a great day


----------



## Hermezzy

thelilachour said:


> Uploading this was an experiment on mobile...hope the images aren’t too huge.
> 
> B30 Epsom in Bordeaux PHW
> 
> I love this colour so much


Oh that is absolutely divine...what a revelation....exquisite...a masterpiece!


----------



## thelilachour

Thank you! It is my absolute favourite colour, if I could find all H bags in this my bag fantasy collection would be complete


----------



## Jsusan

rania m said:


> Kelly25
> Gris Asphalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862816


OMG so beautiful bag congratsssss


----------



## krawford

Calvi in Rose Pourpre.  Stunning color


----------



## chkpfbeliever

krawford said:


> View attachment 3867369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvi in Rose Pourpre.  Stunning color


Twins with you on this Calvi.  I've broken into it yet but I love this color on Epsom.


----------



## Tonimichelle

thelilachour said:


> Uploading this was an experiment on mobile...hope the images aren’t too huge.
> 
> B30 Epsom in Bordeaux PHW
> 
> I love this colour so much


Beautiful congratulations and welcome to TPF!


----------



## seasounds

chkpfbeliever said:


> Twins with you on this Calvi.  I've broken into it yet but I love this color on Epsom.


Me too!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

texasgirliegirl said:


> I have this in a 30cm and it's GORGEOUS.
> Perfect pop yet neutral all at once.
> Timeless



I finally got twillys put on it and now I’m in Love with it [emoji173]️[emoji87]


----------



## Notorious Pink

CClovesbags said:


> Have been looking for this scarf...
> Vintage Les Bissone de Venise scarf. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866369
> 
> The detail is amazing



Gorgeous vintage scarf! But Bissone is a different design, it has rowers. This is either Carnevale de Venise or Fetes Venitiennes (depending upon year this was issued).


----------



## sbelle

I could not resist.  
Vert fonce alligator jige duo.
This picture does not do it justice


----------



## Hat Trick

Beautiful!


----------



## dragonette

My first exotic SLG. Alligator CDC from FSH


----------



## karen25




----------



## karen25




----------



## karen25




----------



## Hermezzy

krawford said:


> View attachment 3867369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvi in Rose Pourpre.  Stunning color


Simply stunning in SLGs...what an eye-catcher!


----------



## Hermezzy

sbelle said:


> I could not resist.
> Vert fonce alligator jige duo.
> This picture does not do it justice
> 
> View attachment 3868373


Unbelievable...like a gift from heaven.  That color, the scales...it's sensory overload


----------



## grapegravity




----------



## Sparkledolll

Picked up these boots, charm and bi colour Bastia this week. [emoji2]


----------



## rainneday

Natalie j said:


> Picked up these boots, charm and bi colour Bastia this week. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868541



Wow! Gorgeous photo, loving both pair of boots!


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Well I just did something awesome or super stupid.  Just got this one off of Fashionphile.  I should be done with purses now.  I hope anyway that I know have completed my bag and shoe wardrobe.

https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-vintage-box-retourne-kelly-32-chocolate-208085

What do y'all think of this vintage piece?


----------



## gnetief

Natalie j said:


> Picked up these boots, charm and bi colour Bastia this week. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868541


Gorgeous haul!!! That Kelly oh my [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## JCCL

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> Well I just did something awesome or super stupid.  Just got this one off of Fashionphile.  I should be done with purses now.  I hope anyway that I know have completed my bag and shoe wardrobe.
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-vintage-box-retourne-kelly-32-chocolate-208085
> 
> What do y'all think of this vintage piece?


You have to see the bag in person to know what it is to love or not. Everything look different on the web. Good luck oh I do love the leather though


----------



## Livia1

Natalie j said:


> Picked up these boots, charm and bi colour Bastia this week. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868541



Uh, have been eyeing the boots on the left, the Brightons, how do they fit?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Livia1 said:


> Uh, have been eyeing the boots on the left, the Brightons, how do they fit?



They’re very comfortable. Fits the same as Neo boots [emoji2]


----------



## Livia1

Natalie j said:


> They’re very comfortable. Fits the same as Neo boots [emoji2]



Thank you!


----------



## lulilu

great boots @Natalie j !!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Natalie j said:


> Picked up these boots, charm and bi colour Bastia this week. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868541


Beautiful haul! Congrats


----------



## BirkinLover77

HermesLvr777 said:


> Over the moon!!! Just brought this beauty home.  B30 togo etoupe.


Congratulations on a beautiful B, love the neutral color! Have a great day


----------



## JCCL

My wallet got a big dent this month☹️


----------



## Tonimichelle

JCCL said:


> View attachment 3869789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet got a big dent this month☹️


So worth it though


----------



## Tonimichelle

HermesLvr777 said:


> Over the moon!!! Just brought this beauty home.  B30 togo etoupe.


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## MightyBigRed

JCCL said:


> View attachment 3869789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet got a big dent this month☹️



That bag [emoji7], stunning. What size and leather is it?


----------



## JCCL

MightyBigRed said:


> That bag [emoji7], stunning. What size and leather is it?


It’s togo 32 dear. It’s very funny it’s look big in the picture but in person it’s actually not


----------



## yunr

JCCL said:


> View attachment 3869789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet got a big dent this month☹️


Gorgeous haul! Congratulations


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sbelle said:


> I could not resist.
> Vert fonce alligator jige duo.
> This picture does not do it justice
> 
> View attachment 3868373



Pure exotic beauty! Gorgeous!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

HermesLvr777 said:


> Over the moon!!! Just brought this beauty home.  B30 togo etoupe.



Etoupe!! So difficult to get! Congrats!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

JCCL said:


> View attachment 3869789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet got a big dent this month☹️



Wonderful wonderful haul!! And of course the Kelly Bag is the biggest haul of all!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

JCCL said:


> View attachment 3869789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wallet got a big dent this month☹️


Amazing haul! Enjoy it all! Congratulations and have a great weekend


----------



## xoshirls

Sales associate pressured me. Here’s to another bad decision.


----------



## Serva1

xoshirls said:


> Sales associate pressured me. Here’s to another bad decision.



Bracelet twins but you should never give in if someone pressures you, no matter what the subject is.


----------



## juzluvpink

Picked up my GP36 and did some further damage...



Rouge de chine Clic H



I could have gotten them from resellers at a cheaper price but these are too cute and I decided to indulge

Lastly... spot the new purchase



Frankly, they are awfully expensive. But they matches so well!


The new Rose Pourpre leather strap 70cm.
I’ve contrasted it against my Tosca to show how similar RP is to Tosca.


----------



## Marlee

Very happy to share my latest purchase: Sangles en Zigzag scarf [emoji4]


----------



## crisbac

xoshirls said:


> Sales associate pressured me. Here’s to another bad decision.


I like it as it's a classic, but if it doesn't make you happy, exchange it for something that you will enjoy.


----------



## azukitea

K32 sellier barenia ...more pics can be found on this thread (do not want to double post)

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/got-an-offer-help-me-decide.974684/page-3


----------



## crisbac

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3870640
> 
> 
> K32 sellier barenia ...more pics can be found on this thread (do not want to double post)
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/got-an-offer-help-me-decide.974684/page-3


----------



## Ladybaga

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3870640
> 
> 
> K32 sellier barenia ...more pics can be found on this thread (do not want to double post)
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/got-an-offer-help-me-decide.974684/page-3


This is STUNNING! What a classic with crisp lines! Congratulations! (I just read your other thread and you made the right decision.  Love the barenia charms, too.)


----------



## lulilu

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3870640
> 
> 
> K32 sellier barenia ...more pics can be found on this thread (do not want to double post)
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/got-an-offer-help-me-decide.974684/page-3



After all these years as a retourne fan, I am really falling in love with the sellier kelly.  Love yours.


----------



## Hermezzy

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3870640
> 
> 
> K32 sellier barenia ...more pics can be found on this thread (do not want to double post)
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/got-an-offer-help-me-decide.974684/page-3


So gorgeous it is almost painful to look at...what a stunner!


----------



## azukitea

crisbac said:


>





Ladybaga said:


> This is STUNNING! What a classic with crisp lines! Congratulations! (I just read your other thread and you made the right decision.  Love the barenia charms, too.)





lulilu said:


> After all these years as a retourne fan, I am really falling in love with the sellier kelly.  Love yours.





Hermezzy said:


> So gorgeous it is almost painful to look at...what a stunner!



thank u !!


----------



## papertiger

grapegravity said:


> View attachment 3868508



Love my Flots, congratulations on yours, such a pretty colour


----------



## atelierforward

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3870640
> 
> 
> K32 sellier barenia ...more pics can be found on this thread (do not want to double post)
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/got-an-offer-help-me-decide.974684/page-3


OMG Barenia. So yummy!! Congrats on your find. Great with the charms too. We're twins on the horse charm.


----------



## PursePassionLV

hermesbos said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am so confused by the strap length. I also measured my K28 and K32 length, and they are the same. Longer than this K25. I don't think this is a special order as there is no horse shoe stamp. I don't know if it is because of the leather Sombrero? Maybe this leather of push order has shorter strap?



The K in sombrero is shorter. I have a k28 in sombrero and it is shorter than my k28 Togo.


----------



## MightyBigRed

JCCL said:


> It’s togo 32 dear. It’s very funny it’s look big in the picture but in person it’s actually not



Thank you, she is a beauty! I think when I (eventually) get a Kelly, I will just sit and purr happily at her.


----------



## iaiki.com

Just picked this Baby 10mins ago...


----------



## SaRo_0

In love with my new K25 in sombrero!!!


----------



## luckylove

SaRo_0 said:


> In love with my new K25 in sombrero!!!
> 
> View attachment 3871545



sleek and beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## azukitea

SaRo_0 said:


> In love with my new K25 in sombrero!!!
> 
> View attachment 3871545



nice new leather style?

How does it compare to swift or other types of smooth leather


----------



## azukitea

iaiki.com said:


> View attachment 3871315
> 
> 
> Just picked this Baby 10mins ago...


brilliant colour, is it blue atoll?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SaRo_0 said:


> In love with my new K25 in sombrero!!!
> 
> View attachment 3871545


CONGRATS!!! I have your big sister... K32.. Blue Obscure... I love it!


----------



## BirkinLover77

iaiki.com said:


> View attachment 3871315
> 
> 
> Just picked this Baby 10mins ago...



Beautiful Kelly wallet! Love the color! Congrats 



SaRo_0 said:


> In love with my new K25 in sombrero!!!
> 
> View attachment 3871545





SaRo_0 said:


> In love with my new K25 in sombrero!!!
> 
> View attachment 3871545



Wow! Stunning! Congratulations


----------



## Zenbag

My new bag strap


----------



## birkinmary

Kelly au Galop 28 Craie togo/Fauve Barenia/Black Box/Craie Swift/RougeH Sombrero.


----------



## SaRo_0

azukitea said:


> nice new leather style?
> 
> How does it compare to swift or other types of smooth leather



Not very familiar with this new leather. I love smooth leather and I think sombrero has a stunning matte finish [emoji173]️


----------



## SaRo_0

Israeli_Flava said:


> CONGRATS!!! I have your big sister... K32.. Blue Obscure... I love it!



Thank you! Enjoy yours too! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Mine is in Vert Bronze, though it looks more gray to me, maybe due to the matte finish!


----------



## SaRo_0

PursePassionLV said:


> The K in sombrero is shorter. I have a k28 in sombrero and it is shorter than my k28 Togo.



Yes I just got a K25 in sombrero and the strap is shorter.


----------



## azukitea

SaRo_0 said:


> Not very familiar with this new leather. I love smooth leather and I think sombrero has a stunning matte finish [emoji173]️



it looks very special , enjoy!


----------



## Meta

azukitea said:


> nice new leather style?
> 
> How does it compare to swift or other types of smooth leather





SaRo_0 said:


> Not very familiar with this new leather. I love smooth leather and I think sombrero has a stunning matte finish [emoji173]️


There's a thread on Sombrero here and also another here comparing Swift and Sombrero.


----------



## azukitea

weN84 said:


> There's a thread on Sombrero here and also another here comparing Swift and Sombrero.


thanks, i will have a look


----------



## SaRo_0

weN84 said:


> There's a thread on Sombrero here and also another here comparing Swift and Sombrero.



Thanks [emoji173]️


----------



## BirkinLover77

birkinmary said:


> Kelly au Galop 28 Craie togo/Fauve Barenia/Black Box/Craie Swift/RougeH Sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3871829


Stunning! This is absolutely amazing Kelly!! Congratulations l!


----------



## MotoChiq

Finally picked up my 90 Space Shopping that my SA helped me order and DBF got me an early Christmas present. [emoji3]


----------



## Julide

birkinmary said:


> Kelly au Galop 28 Craie togo/Fauve Barenia/Black Box/Craie Swift/RougeH Sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3871829




Amazing shawl too!!


----------



## Katel

birkinmary said:


> Kelly au Galop 28 Craie togo/Fauve Barenia/Black Box/Craie Swift/RougeH Sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3871829


So wonderfully gorgeous and I love the composition with your shawl and Galop handle


----------



## CClovesbags

BBC said:


> Gorgeous vintage scarf! But Bissone is a different design, it has rowers. This is either Carnevale de Venise or Fetes Venitiennes (depending upon year this was issued).



Thank you for the info!! I got the name from the seller. I know I can always trust our knowledgeable tPFers [emoji4]


----------



## DR2014

Zenbag said:


> My new bag strap


I love this!  It takes a formal bag and makes it fun and more casual.  Basically gives you 2 bags in one!!  Can you tell us the specs of the strap?  Thanks so much.


----------



## suziez

birkinmary said:


> Kelly au Galop 28 Craie togo/Fauve Barenia/Black Box/Craie Swift/RougeH Sombrero.
> 
> View attachment 3871829


every time i see this bag it is more beautiful


----------



## Gigi Loves

azukitea said:


> View attachment 3870640
> 
> 
> K32 sellier barenia ...more pics can be found on this thread (do not want to double post)
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/got-an-offer-help-me-decide.974684/page-3



What a beauty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Congratulations!!


----------



## dooneybaby

xoshirls said:


> Sales associate pressured me. Here’s to another bad decision.


Loving the nail color!


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

kadyooo said:


> Just brought this Bae home,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am never a clutch girl but I cant resist this unique jige, way too cute to let go, the only concern I have is the suede leather, would love to know if you girls have any tips maintaining suede leather.
> 
> View attachment 3851548
> View attachment 3851549


this is wonderful.  Congratulations!


sbelle said:


> I could not resist.
> Vert fonce alligator jige duo.
> This picture does not do it justice
> 
> View attachment 3868373


Oh!!!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## xoshirls

dooneybaby said:


> Loving the nail color!



Thank you so much!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Today I picked up my B30 and my SA showed this clutch to me. I am not a clutch person but cannot leave her there. I gotta bring her home with me. Here are all my damages. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## jkhuu623

Has anyone seen Rouge Grenat recently?


----------



## deltalady

Picked up my first belt kit in Noir/Rouge Grenat


----------



## BirkinLover77

anpanmanlover said:


> Today I picked up my B30 and my SA showed this clutch to me. I am not a clutch person but cannot leave her there. I gotta bring her home with me. Here are all my damages. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873444
> View attachment 3873445
> View attachment 3873446
> View attachment 3873448
> View attachment 3873449


Wow! Beautiful haul! Congratulations on your new B, amazing neutral color! Have a great day


----------



## BirkinLover77

deltalady said:


> Picked up my first belt kit in Noir/Rouge Grenat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873558


Congrats! Beautiful belt kit!


----------



## Monique1004

These were actually from October. I've been too busy to come to TPF. I was super excited to find this 7 color carmen. I still need to find time to take pictures of the bags that I got.


----------



## westcoastgal

Monique1004 said:


> These were actually from October. I've been too busy to come to TPF. I was super excited to find this 7 color carmen. I still need to find time to take pictures of the bags that I got.
> 
> View attachment 3874297


I love this twilly bottle so much. It looks to me like a bon bon, and I want to eat it.  the Carmen is really pretty.


----------



## jkhuu623

Went in to purchase a soft towel for my cousin's new baby and walked out with this beauty! 

B25 rose pourpre togo with PHW 

[emoji7][emoji173]️ it was love at first sight!


----------



## ayc

jkhuu623 said:


> Went in to purchase a soft towel for my cousin's new baby and walked out with this beauty!
> 
> B25 rose pourpre togo with PHW
> 
> [emoji7][emoji173]️ it was love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3874613


gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## catran

jkhuu623 said:


> Went in to purchase a soft towel for my cousin's new baby and walked out with this beauty!
> 
> B25 rose pourpre togo with PHW
> 
> [emoji7][emoji173]️ it was love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3874613


How gorgeous! Is this GHW?


----------



## jkhuu623

catran said:


> How gorgeous! Is this GHW?



It's PHW!

Thanks everyone for their kind words. It was really love at first sight.


----------



## catran

jkhuu623 said:


> It's PHW!
> 
> Thanks everyone for their kind words. It was really love at first sight.


Stunning! This is exactly the spec I desperately want and been waiting for. I hope to be your bag twin soon...


----------



## jkhuu623

catran said:


> Stunning! This is exactly the spec I desperately want and been waiting for. I hope to be your bag twin soon...



Good look!!! Look forward to being [emoji133]‍♂️


----------



## werner

On my wish list for a long time - Rose Scheherazade CDC -


----------



## Emerson

Thanks for letting me share! An unexpected purchase.. bleu electrique tpm


----------



## exsq

jkhuu623 said:


> Went in to purchase a soft towel for my cousin's new baby and walked out with this beauty!
> 
> B25 rose pourpre togo with PHW
> 
> [emoji7][emoji173]️ it was love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3874613


Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## allure244

Emerson said:


> Thanks for letting me share! An unexpected purchase.. bleu electrique tpm
> View attachment 3875832



Omg [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] BE Evelyne in this size!!! So cute. Congrats!


----------



## bagidiotic

Emerson said:


> Thanks for letting me share! An unexpected purchase.. bleu electrique tpm
> View attachment 3875832


Aww very nice


----------



## Pinkie*

Oooo love everything


----------



## danny123

Emerson said:


> Thanks for letting me share! An unexpected purchase.. bleu electrique tpm
> View attachment 3875832


So cute!! Lovely vibrant blue perfect for this small style


----------



## Emerson

Thank you @allure244 ! I hope I can pull it off wearing something so cute! Haha （As I’m usually a monochrome girl, always in black or white!) 





allure244 said:


> Omg [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] BE Evelyne in this size!!! So cute. Congrats!


----------



## Emerson

Thank you so much @bagidiotic ! 


bagidiotic said:


> Aww very nice


----------



## Hermezzy

Emerson said:


> Thanks for letting me share! An unexpected purchase.. bleu electrique tpm
> View attachment 3875832


Really exquisite color and an adorable bag...so thrilled for you!


----------



## Emerson

danny123 said:


> So cute!! Lovely vibrant blue perfect for this small style



Thank you so much Danny!



Hermezzy said:


> Really exquisite color and an adorable bag...so thrilled for you!



Thank you Hermezzy!! It means a lot coming from you, THE Hermes Aficionado!


----------



## lililvluv

My second bolide 31 for this year [emoji4]
Found her at Hermes George V yesterday!


----------



## rainneday

lililvluv said:


> My second bolide 31 for this year [emoji4]
> Found her at Hermes George V yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3876716
> View attachment 3876717
> View attachment 3876718



Congrats! This is my favorite Bolide combination. Beautiful.


----------



## Nahreen

It has been a while since I last visited a H store but then some long awaited items arrived and I went to pick them up.

My new soft cashmere gloves with BE leather. A good friend surprised me with a matching Carmen.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I went to Paris in the end of May to help me decide what watch to buy. After seeing all beautiful models I decided on this one. I ordered it at my home store and after 5 months wait I finally got to pick it up. My Heure H tpm with alligator stap and diamonds. I got two straps, raspberry and blackcurrant. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The blackcurrant so beautifully matches my twillies and B

The raspberry one is lovely with my LD and Samurai.


----------



## Monique1004

Nahreen said:


> It has been a while since I last visited a H store but then some long awaited items arrived and I went to pick them up.
> 
> My new soft cashmere gloves with BE leather. A good friend surprised me with a matching Carmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876825
> 
> 
> I went to Paris in the end of May to help me decide what watch to buy. After seeing all beautiful models I decided on this one. I ordered it at my home store and after 5 months wait I finally got to pick it up. My Heure H tpm with alligator stap and diamonds. I got two straps, raspberry and blackcurrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876827
> 
> The blackcurrant so beautifully matches my twillies and B
> 
> The raspberry one is lovely with my LD and Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876829
> View attachment 3876831



Oh, I should get the black currant one for my watch as well. Very pretty shade.


----------



## PETITLAPIN

My new baby Birkin 30 Barenia silver hardware. 
Offered by my lovely SA at SF boutique


----------



## ayc

PETITLAPIN said:


> My new baby Birkin 30 Barenia silver hardware.
> Offered by my lovely SA at SF boutique


wow, congrats!!


----------



## Arvuitton

PETITLAPIN said:


> My new baby Birkin 30 Barenia silver hardware.
> Offered by my lovely SA at SF boutique


amazing color!


----------



## Julide

PETITLAPIN said:


> My new baby Birkin 30 Barenia silver hardware.
> Offered by my lovely SA at SF boutique


Congrats! Is this barenia faubourg?


----------



## Hermezzy

lililvluv said:


> My second bolide 31 for this year [emoji4]
> Found her at Hermes George V yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3876716
> View attachment 3876717
> View attachment 3876718


Just gorgeous...I've fallen in love w/etoupe recently myself!


----------



## Hermezzy

Nahreen said:


> It has been a while since I last visited a H store but then some long awaited items arrived and I went to pick them up.
> 
> My new soft cashmere gloves with BE leather. A good friend surprised me with a matching Carmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876825
> 
> 
> I went to Paris in the end of May to help me decide what watch to buy. After seeing all beautiful models I decided on this one. I ordered it at my home store and after 5 months wait I finally got to pick it up. My Heure H tpm with alligator stap and diamonds. I got two straps, raspberry and blackcurrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876827
> 
> The blackcurrant so beautifully matches my twillies and B
> 
> The raspberry one is lovely with my LD and Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876829
> View attachment 3876831


Gorgeous...I love your choices of color for the watch straps- elevates the watch to the very height of chic!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PETITLAPIN said:


> My new baby Birkin 30 Barenia silver hardware.
> Offered by my lovely SA at SF boutique



Awesome!! So beautiful!


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> It has been a while since I last visited a H store but then some long awaited items arrived and I went to pick them up.
> 
> My new soft cashmere gloves with BE leather. A good friend surprised me with a matching Carmen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876825
> 
> 
> I went to Paris in the end of May to help me decide what watch to buy. After seeing all beautiful models I decided on this one. I ordered it at my home store and after 5 months wait I finally got to pick it up. My Heure H tpm with alligator stap and diamonds. I got two straps, raspberry and blackcurrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876827
> 
> The blackcurrant so beautifully matches my twillies and B
> 
> The raspberry one is lovely with my LD and Samurai.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876829
> View attachment 3876831




Great purchases Nahreen, love everything in your pics and you are so clever in combining different brands and items. The extra strap is very useful and gives your beautiful watch more dimensions. Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

Monique1004 said:


> Oh, I should get the black currant one for my watch as well. Very pretty shade.



Thank you Monique. It is great being able to change straps.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Great purchases Nahreen, love everything in your pics and you are so clever in combining different brands and items. The extra strap is very useful and gives your beautiful watch more dimensions. Congrats!



Thank you so much Serva. I love combining different items. Now I try to only purchase things that match with my other things.


----------



## Nahreen

Hermezzy said:


> Gorgeous...I love your choices of color for the watch straps- elevates the watch to the very height of chic!



Thank you so much Hermezzy. The trip to Paris really helped since I got to see all the different straps.  My home store is really small so usually one has to order without being able to view the item in real life.  I had problem deciding between this and the Faubourg but prefered the alligator stap over the Barenia. I am still contemplating getting the Faubourg later but I need to be on Ban Island after this years shopping [emoji3].


----------



## FrenchSandra

PETITLAPIN said:


> My new baby Birkin 30 Barenia silver hardware.
> Offered by my lovely SA at SF boutique


A beauty, congrats


----------



## lililvluv

Bolide 27 Malachite from FSH!
Along with my Bolide 31 Etoupe from George V!

Picked up two belts too, but they're still in their boxes


----------



## FrenchSandra

lililvluv said:


> Bolide 27 Malachite from FSH!
> Along with my Bolide 31 Etoupe from George V!
> 
> Picked up two belts too, but they're still in their boxes
> 
> View attachment 3877683
> 
> View attachment 3877682
> 
> View attachment 3877684


Two beauties. Two gorgeous colors. Bolides are so elegant, great choices


----------



## DR2014

lililvluv said:


> Bolide 27 Malachite from FSH!
> Along with my Bolide 31 Etoupe from George V!
> 
> Picked up two belts too, but they're still in their boxes
> 
> View attachment 3877683
> 
> View attachment 3877682
> 
> View attachment 3877684


wow, they are beautiful - is the malachite swift?  love it!!!


----------



## lililvluv

DR2014 said:


> wow, they are beautiful - is the malachite swift?  love it!!!



Malachite in swift! The leather feels super delicate and luxurious, I love it [emoji7]


----------



## Icyss

Rodeos in pm that I've got in Vegas


----------



## Monique1004

Finally picked up my lindy 26 evercolor in Rose pourpre. It's really hard to capture the color in a picture. I wanted to get Roulis in this color first but took lindy instead. I hope I made a right choice.


----------



## danny123

Monique1004 said:


> Finally picked up my lindy 26 evercolor in Rose pourpre. It's really hard to capture the color in a picture. I wanted to get Roulis in this color first but took lindy instead. I hope I made a right choice.
> View attachment 3878065


Beautiful!!!! This colour is perfect in swift leather


----------



## Monique1004

danny123 said:


> Beautiful!!!! This colour is perfect in swift leather



Thanks! Actually the leather is evercolor. I think it is little more durable than swift.


----------



## danny123

Monique1004 said:


> Thanks! Actually the leather is evercolor. I think it is little more durable than swift.


Wops!! Only saw the smooth leather. Let me save myself and say this colour looks perfect in smoother leathers (  ) 
It's very nice in togo and epsom too, but shines so beautifully in swift and evercolour !!


----------



## BirkinLover77

PETITLAPIN said:


> My new baby Birkin 30 Barenia silver hardware.
> Offered by my lovely SA at SF boutique


Wow! Beautiful classic! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

Monique1004 said:


> Finally picked up my lindy 26 evercolor in Rose pourpre. It's really hard to capture the color in a picture. I wanted to get Roulis in this color first but took lindy instead. I hope I made a right choice.
> View attachment 3878065


Beautiful color! Congrats! Have a great day


----------



## maplemoose

Monique1004 said:


> Finally picked up my lindy 26 evercolor in Rose pourpre. It's really hard to capture the color in a picture. I wanted to get Roulis in this color first but took lindy instead. I hope I made a right choice.
> View attachment 3878065



This is such beautiful bag ! Congratulations!


----------



## atelierforward

Very excited about my new B30 rouge grenat, togo. This color has been on my wishlist and my SA came through for me. So in love with color!


----------



## danny123

atelierforward said:


> Very excited about my new B30 rouge grenat, togo. This color has been on my wishlist and my SA came through for me. So in love with color!
> View attachment 3878309
> View attachment 3878311


Beautiful. And the deep red is so perfect with GHW


----------



## jkhuu623

atelierforward said:


> Very excited about my new B30 rouge grenat, togo. This color has been on my wishlist and my SA came through for me. So in love with color!
> View attachment 3878309
> View attachment 3878311



It's gorgeous! May I know where you got it?


----------



## chicinthecity777

After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.


----------



## danny123

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440


Wow!! Stunning


----------



## seasounds

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440


Love the shape of the elan so much!  Congratulations!  Please post modeling shots.


----------



## Kkho

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440



Congratulations !! It is absolutely gorgeous! I thought the elan was rested but am so happy to see it here again. Much bigger fan of the elan than the boxy c24 or c18.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kkho said:


> Congratulations !! It is absolutely gorgeous! I thought the elan was rested but am so happy to see it here again. Much bigger fan of the elan than the boxy c24 or c18.


Thank you! Elan is rested in PO but it's available via SO only. I couldn't do the 24 and 18 is too small for me needs. This is perfect.


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440



Love it!  Great color and perfect shape!


----------



## hclubfan

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440


Gorgeous!!! I have a BE Constance elan with phw, and I adore it. This is stunning with the addition of the rose gold hardware


----------



## catran

jkhuu623 said:


> Good look!!! Look forward to being [emoji133]‍♂️


I got a call from my SA today! The long-expected girl has arrived Just can't wait to pick her up soon


----------



## chicinthecity777

seasounds said:


> Love the shape of the elan so much!  Congratulations!  Please post modeling shots.





danny123 said:


> Wow!! Stunning





lulilu said:


> Love it!  Great color and perfect shape!





hclubfan said:


> Gorgeous!!! I have a BE Constance elan with phw, and I adore it. This is stunning with the addition of the rose gold hardware


Thank you ladies!


----------



## FrenchSandra

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440


Resistance is futile  Congrats.


----------



## Melbee

Got hubby his holiday gift.


----------



## danny123

Melbee said:


> View attachment 3878639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got hubby his holiday gift.


Beautiful!! Very lucky husband
I love the black dial, and the bezel with the little stud details is really cool. 
What model is that? I have not seen it before.


----------



## bagidiotic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! Elan is rested in PO but it's available via SO only. I couldn't do the 24 and 18 is too small for me needs. This is perfect.


Love your elan 
Very smart choice


----------



## Melbee

danny123 said:


> Beautiful!! Very lucky husband
> I love the black dial, and the bezel with the little stud details is really cool.
> What model is that? I have not seen it before.


Thank you!  I hope he loves it. I will have to ask my sa the model name.


----------



## chicinthecity777

FrenchSandra said:


> Resistance is futile  Congrats.





bagidiotic said:


> Love your elan
> Very smart choice


Thank you! 
You guys are the best to share this beauty!


----------



## crisbac

Charnière Uni bracelet in rose dragée and rose gold hardware, and The Savana Dance twilly in capucine, violet and bleu. Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

crisbac said:


> Charnière Uni bracelet in rose dragée and rose gold hardware, and The Savana Dance twilly in capucine, violet and bleu. Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!
> 
> View attachment 3878762



Lovely bracelet and twilly!!   I love the twilly in those colors!!


----------



## crisbac

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Lovely bracelet and twilly!!   I love the twilly in those colors!!


Thank you very much, Hermes Nuttynut!


----------



## Melbee

danny123 said:


> Beautiful!! Very lucky husband
> I love the black dial, and the bezel with the little stud details is really cool.
> What model is that? I have not seen it before.


FYI I found out it’s the clipper model.


----------



## hopiko

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440


Congrats!  She is so beautiful!  Enjoy this lovely SO


----------



## danny123

Melbee said:


> FYI I found out it’s the clipper model.


Thank you!!


----------



## Anchanel79

Oh wow, I thought only SO are c24 and c18. Is it in US offer? I love Elan style.


----------



## atelierforward

danny123 said:


> Beautiful. And the deep red is so perfect with GHW


Thank you!! Yes, I really love how the gold gives the red such a warm tone. 



jkhuu623 said:


> It's gorgeous! May I know where you got it?


Thanks! From my home store - H boutique in Boston


----------



## ayc

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440


OMG!  this is gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## umlm

Just got these, and got them out today.


----------



## chicinthecity777

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  She is so beautiful!  Enjoy this lovely SO





ayc said:


> OMG!  this is gorgeous!! congrats!!





Anchanel79 said:


> Oh wow, I thought only SO are c24 and c18. Is it in US offer? I love Elan style.


Thank you guys!


----------



## Yoshi1296

umlm said:


> Just got these, and got them out today.



Wow the leather on those looks beautiful!


----------



## Icyss

Unboxed my latest haul from H. Veau Togo Etoupe in GHW Birkin 30.


----------



## seasounds

Icyss said:


> Unboxed my latest haul from H. Veau Togo Etoupe in GHW Birkin 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879512
> View attachment 3879513


Lovely!  Congratulations!  It seems as though there have been quite a number of etoupe B30 reveals recently.


----------



## LQYB

Icyss said:


> Unboxed my latest haul from H. Veau Togo Etoupe in GHW Birkin 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879512
> View attachment 3879513


Ha. love the Manolo ( my favorite) , they matched up your Etoupe B pretty well, congrats !


----------



## ghoztz

Icyss said:


> Unboxed my latest haul from H. Veau Togo Etoupe in GHW Birkin 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879512
> View attachment 3879513


such a classic one!  Have seen a couple of B30s lately.  Guess it is coming back with full force


----------



## Serva1

B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


----------



## FrenchSandra

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


I can smell it Serva1. A true beauty. Congrats


----------



## ghoztz

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️



Barenia is the BEST leather! Congrats on this gorgeous find


----------



## dgie

atelierforward said:


> Very excited about my new B30 rouge grenat, togo. This color has been on my wishlist and my SA came through for me. So in love with color!
> View attachment 3878309
> View attachment 3878311



Love this color!!  Congrats!


----------



## hclubfan

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


WOW...that is just stunning Serva!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


Wowsa!!!  Love it!  Would really love to see more pictures of this beauty.  Such a rare find.


----------



## seasounds

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


Chocolately gorgeousness!


----------



## LQYB

Very new purchases 
Herms Jige Elan 29 ( Nude / Lime/ Bdx/ Mala/ Pop/Aza/Zep) in Veau Doblis 
Herms Constance Wallet ( Gris Asphalte , Rose gold , in epson ) 
Hermès Cashmere Shawl : Selle d’Officer en Grande Tenue


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


Congrats, I was also offered one in this exact specs! Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## danny123

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


Wow! So special
Congrats


----------



## LQYB

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


Omg ! almost missed this 
You will love this , I had one in a kelly 32 , since my sister loved it too so i gave it to her. I am a bit regretted ... such a buttery feeling about the skin. 
Big congrats !


----------



## MotoChiq

atelierforward said:


> Very excited about my new B30 rouge grenat, togo. This color has been on my wishlist and my SA came through for me. So in love with color!
> View attachment 3878309
> View attachment 3878311



Gorgeous. Congrats on your new B!


----------



## Icyss

seasounds said:


> Lovely!  Congratulations!  It seems as though there have been quite a number of etoupe B30 reveals recently.



Totally agree. Thank you!



LQYB said:


> Ha. love the Manolo ( my favorite) , they matched up your Etoupe B pretty well, congrats !



Thank you. My fave combo. Manolo shoes & H bags. 



ghoztz said:


> such a classic one!  Have seen a couple of B30s lately.  Guess it is coming back with full force



Etoupe is definitely coming back in full force. Thank you for your nice compliment!


----------



## bfly

I’ve been enjoying seeing everyone’s new Hermes purchase. November is my birthday month so I decided to treat myself little gift. I had revealed my Chanel gift on Chanel forum.
I always hesitate to get clic clac in rose gold hw as I felt that it won’t look good on my skin tone. But to my surprise it’s the opposite. I asked my SA to show me clic clac in neutral color and he showed me this new colour called Rose Beige and in rghw. To my surprise it goes well with my skin tone. Now I am hooked with rghw. Rose Beige is such a neutral colour. Love it. Thanks for allowing to share my little gift.


----------



## bagidiotic

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


Oh my where you got this unicorn at this time of year haha


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


It is lovely Serva. Congratulations to a new beautiful bag.


----------



## katrina baker

What do you all think of a vintage Kelly with gold initials? Yay or Nay?

https://www.farfetch.com/az/shoppin...y-tote-item-11892699.aspx?storeid=9680&from=1


----------



## Emerson

Simply breathtaking Serva!! Congrats! This is fresh from your recent Trip to Paris ❤️❤️❤️? 





Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


----------



## ayc

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


OMG! GORGEOUS! congrats!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

atelierforward said:


> Very excited about my new B30 rouge grenat, togo. This color has been on my wishlist and my SA came through for me. So in love with color!
> View attachment 3878309
> View attachment 3878311



I love this colour too! Congrats!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440



Constance Elan! And in BE and rose gold hardware!! So beautiful!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Melbee said:


> View attachment 3878639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got hubby his holiday gift.



This watch is really nice! What do we call this??


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Icyss said:


> Unboxed my latest haul from H. Veau Togo Etoupe in GHW Birkin 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879512
> View attachment 3879513



Congrats! Lovely neutral!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️



This is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LQYB said:


> Very new purchases
> Herms Jige Elan 29 ( Nude / Lime/ Bdx/ Mala/ Pop/Aza/Zep) in Veau Doblis
> Herms Constance Wallet ( Gris Asphalte , Rose gold , in epson )
> Hermès Cashmere Shawl : Selle d’Officer en Grande Tenue



Love the Constance Wallet combination! I just bought one in black and rose gold hardware too! Love it !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Icyss said:


> Rodeos in pm that I've got in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877967
> View attachment 3877968


Congrats on getting two of  them ? Are they from Crystals ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monique1004 said:


> Finally picked up my lindy 26 evercolor in Rose pourpre. It's really hard to capture the color in a picture. I wanted to get Roulis in this color first but took lindy instead. I hope I made a right choice.
> View attachment 3878065


I saw this same bag in person and it is super gorgeous.  Congrats on picking her over the Roulis.


----------



## Hautedistrict

bfly said:


> I’ve been enjoying seeing everyone’s new Hermes purchase. November is my birthday month so I decided to treat myself little gift. I had revealed my Chanel gift on Chanel forum.
> I always hesitate to get clic clac in rose gold hw as I felt that it won’t look good on my skin tone. But to my surprise it’s the opposite. I asked my SA to show me clic clac in neutral color and he showed me this new colour called Rose Beige and in rghw. To my surprise it goes well with my skin tone. Now I am hooked with rghw. Rose Beige is such a neutral colour. Love it. Thanks for allowing to share my little gift.
> 
> View attachment 3879760
> View attachment 3879761
> View attachment 3879762



Congrats and happy birthday, I love the color on you it goes really well with your skin.


----------



## chicinthecity777

obsessedwhermes said:


> Constance Elan! And in BE and rose gold hardware!! So beautiful!!


thank you honey!


----------



## DR2014

bfly said:


> I’ve been enjoying seeing everyone’s new Hermes purchase. November is my birthday month so I decided to treat myself little gift. I had revealed my Chanel gift on Chanel forum.
> I always hesitate to get clic clac in rose gold hw as I felt that it won’t look good on my skin tone. But to my surprise it’s the opposite. I asked my SA to show me clic clac in neutral color and he showed me this new colour called Rose Beige and in rghw. To my surprise it goes well with my skin tone. Now I am hooked with rghw. Rose Beige is such a neutral colour. Love it. Thanks for allowing to share my little gift.
> 
> View attachment 3879760
> View attachment 3879761
> View attachment 3879762


Beautiful!


----------



## tannfran

Nay


----------



## tannfran

katrina baker said:


> What do you all think of a vintage Kelly with gold initials? Yay or Nay?
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/az/shoppin...y-tote-item-11892699.aspx?storeid=9680&from=1



Nay


----------



## Kkho

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️



Wow! Wow! Wow!! Love love love!! Congratulations my dear! She is gorgeous!


----------



## bfly

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## bfly

aishaaa89 said:


> Congrats and happy birthday, I love the color on you it goes really well with your skin.



Thank you aishaaa89.


----------



## werner

New enamels to wear with my new dip dyes...


----------



## Serva1

Thank you French Sandra, ghoztz, hclubfan, ofedihaims, seasounds, periogirl, danny, LQYB, bagidiotic, Nahreen, Emerson, ayc, osessedwhermes and Kkho for your lovely comments and likes. I really appreciate your kindness.

I confess I was a bit hesitant because of the colour, I’m not a brown person, but I realized I still love barenia in all forms and shapes so there is a place for this bag in my collection and I’m honoured Hermès offered me this rare jem. 

I also found the last missing piece in my fauve barenia slgs collection.


----------



## werner

One more...my HG CDC...Rose Scheherazade


----------



## Monique1004

katrina baker said:


> What do you all think of a vintage Kelly with gold initials? Yay or Nay?
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/az/shoppin...y-tote-item-11892699.aspx?storeid=9680&from=1



Over priced for what it is. You can get a better one with lower price elsewhere.


----------



## danny123

werner said:


> One more...my HG CDC...Rose Scheherazade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880857


beautiful!!



Serva1 said:


> Thank you French Sandra, ghoztz, hclubfan, ofedihaims, seasounds, periogirl, danny, LQYB, bagidiotic, Nahreen, Emerson, ayc, osessedwhermes and Kkho for your lovely comments and likes. I really appreciate your kindness.
> 
> I also found the last missing piece in my fauve barenia slgs collection.
> View attachment 3880831


you are on a roll
this is so beautiful  too


----------



## Notorious Pink

werner said:


> One more...my HG CDC...Rose Scheherazade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880857



Soooo gorgeous!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Notorious Pink

werner said:


> New enamels to wear with my new dip dyes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880828



Love these!!


----------



## MotoChiq

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️


Gorgeous! Enjoy your new B!


----------



## Precious84

Does a new-to-me Hermès count? If yes, here's my B35 in togo leather [emoji1]


----------



## Ang-Lin

Precious84 said:


> Does a new-to-me Hermès count? If yes, here's my B35 in togo leather [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3881268


sure does, and congrats! !


----------



## Ang-Lin

A little thing that made my day today (and also a big deal since they are a bit difficult to track down): a pair of Les Cles twillies.


----------



## werner

BBC said:


> Soooo gorgeous!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


Thank you, BBC You were my angel enabler


----------



## werner

danny123 said:


> beautiful!!
> 
> 
> you are on a roll
> this is so beautiful  too


Thank you Danny 123....


----------



## Mariapia

A Rodeo charm... Rose Pourpre, Bleu Electrique and Malachite.
I attached it to my LV Girolata today.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Ang-Lin said:


> A little thing that made my day today (and also a big deal since they are a bit difficult to track down): a pair of Les Cles twillies.



I simply love these twillies!!


----------



## suziez

werner said:


> One more...my HG CDC...Rose Scheherazade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880857


love, love, love and large scales, love even more....


----------



## cafecreme15

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3881530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Rodeo charm... Rose Pourpre, Bleu Electrique and Malachite.
> I attached it to my LV Girolata today.



I’ve never seen this little LV before. So cute!


----------



## HavLab

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️



Wow!!! Congrats and thanks for sharing the photo!


----------



## werner

suziez said:


> love, love, love and large scales, love even more....


Thank you suziez....agree that large scales in these intense colors really bring out the beauty of the CDC.


----------



## doloresmia

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3879625
> 
> B25 barenia ebene [emoji173]️



What????? Omg this is wonderful.... I wonder what other barenia colors are around the corner?

I would love a Black barenia Birkin 25 with phw if the h gods are listening!


----------



## atelierforward

obsessedwhermes said:


> I love this colour too! Congrats!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Hermezzy

Ang-Lin said:


> A little thing that made my day today (and also a big deal since they are a bit difficult to track down): a pair of Les Cles twillies.


We are siblings w/these!  I still love how they look on my 36 Etoupe GP


----------



## Ang-Lin

Hermezzy said:


> We are siblings w/these!  I still love how they look on my 36 Etoupe GP


ooh! Etoupe GP would look so pretty with these things! I'm traveling now and can't wait to get home to try these on my bags! ! !


----------



## Marlee

Only recently I discovered the Jardin à Sintra scarf which pictures the gorgeous Monserrate Palace near Lisbon. I visited the palace last April and was stunned by its beauty, so I had to get this scarf! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Serva1

doloresmia said:


> What????? Omg this is wonderful.... I wonder what other barenia colors are around the corner?
> 
> I would love a Black barenia Birkin 25 with phw if the h gods are listening!



+1 black would.be great and vert olive is divine too...


----------



## ouija board

Serva1 said:


> +1 black would.be great and vert olive is divine too...



Congratulations on your very special bag!! I’m ever hopeful that Vert Olive or Indigo Barenia shows up in stores again [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

HavLab said:


> Wow!!! Congrats and thanks for sharing the photo!



Thank you [emoji3]



ouija board said:


> Congratulations on your very special bag!! I’m ever hopeful that Vert Olive or Indigo Barenia shows up in stores again [emoji7]



Thank you [emoji3] I really like both of them and realize I can never say no to barenia. It’s my favourite leather [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

DHL brought this beautiful large platter today from Paris. It was beautifully packed and the delivery was so fast. Very happy [emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

Marlee said:


> Only recently I discovered the Jardin à Sintra scarf which pictures the gorgeous Monserrate Palace near Lisbon. I visited the palace last April and was stunned by its beauty, so I had to get this scarf! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3882364
> View attachment 3882365
> View attachment 3882367



Twins!!


----------



## seasounds

Serva1 said:


> DHL brought this beautiful large platter today from Paris. It was beautifully packed and the delivery was so fast. Very happy [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3882632
> 
> View attachment 3882633
> 
> View attachment 3882634


Beautiful, Serva!  Will it be decorative or also functional?


----------



## Serva1

seasounds said:


> Beautiful, Serva!  Will it be decorative or also functional?



Thank you, it’s a centerpiece. Every time I see it I have to smile. At the moment I only use it as a decorative piece but I guess I could put it in the hallway and use for letters.

Thank you everyone for the likes[emoji3]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Serva1 said:


> DHL brought this beautiful large platter today from Paris. It was beautifully packed and the delivery was so fast. Very happy [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3882632
> 
> View attachment 3882633
> 
> View attachment 3882634



This is gorgeous! You could arrange some nice chocolates on it for the guests if you want!


----------



## Melbee

obsessedwhermes said:


> This watch is really nice! What do we call this??


Thank you!  It’s called the clipper. Hope he loves it!


----------



## beautyfullday

Serva1 said:


> DHL brought this beautiful large platter today from Paris. It was beautifully packed and the delivery was so fast. Very happy [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3882632
> 
> View attachment 3882633
> 
> View attachment 3882634


Nice


----------



## SugarHazard

Feeling so lucky today!


----------



## PETITLAPIN

My new Kelly 32 Veau in Epsom.
Perfect for the holiday


----------



## littleming

Ready for winter... [emoji5]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

SugarHazard said:


> Feeling so lucky today!
> 
> View attachment 3883828
> 
> View attachment 3883827



Lucky indeed to score 2 rodeos! Congrats!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 3883954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly 32 Veau in Epsom.
> Perfect for the holiday



Beautiful colour!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

littleming said:


> View attachment 3883961
> 
> Ready for winter... [emoji5]



It looks so warm and comfortable!! Gorgeous looking too!!


----------



## anpanmanlover

I just picked this up today. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## leuleu

SugarHazard said:


> Feeling so lucky today!
> 
> View attachment 3883828
> 
> View attachment 3883827


You are


----------



## Hermesine

My first SO: Etoupe / Rose Jaipur GHW Togo 35 - so happy!


----------



## umlm

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow the leather on those looks beautiful!


Thank you so much. they are very lovely indeed


----------



## Luvquality

Hermesine said:


> My first SO: Etoupe / Rose Jaipur GHW Togo 35 - so happy!
> View attachment 3884135
> View attachment 3884136


Just stunning!!


----------



## Luvquality

littleming said:


> View attachment 3883961
> 
> Ready for winter... [emoji5]


Love these!!


----------



## Luvquality

Marlee said:


> Only recently I discovered the Jardin à Sintra scarf which pictures the gorgeous Monserrate Palace near Lisbon. I visited the palace last April and was stunned by its beauty, so I had to get this scarf! Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3882364
> View attachment 3882365
> View attachment 3882367


Beautiful!!


----------



## Luvquality

Precious84 said:


> Does a new-to-me Hermès count? If yes, here's my B35 in togo leather [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3881268


Lovely!! We’re bag twins!


----------



## Notorious Pink

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 3883984
> 
> I just picked this up today. Thank you for letting me share.



Twins!!! Just got mine recently and can't stop using it. You will LOOOOOVE it!!!


----------



## Luvquality

lililvluv said:


> My second bolide 31 for this year [emoji4]
> Found her at Hermes George V yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 3876716
> View attachment 3876717
> View attachment 3876718


Love the Bolide and love it in Etoupe!!


----------



## Luvquality

anpanmanlover said:


> Today I picked up my B30 and my SA showed this clutch to me. I am not a clutch person but cannot leave her there. I gotta bring her home with me. Here are all my damages. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873444
> View attachment 3873445
> View attachment 3873446
> View attachment 3873448
> View attachment 3873449


I’m so drooling!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Hermesine said:


> My first SO: Etoupe / Rose Jaipur GHW Togo 35 - so happy!
> View attachment 3884135
> View attachment 3884136



So beautiful!!


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Picked these three up today
Thank you for letting me share [emoji254]


----------



## MainlyBailey

I just picked up another GP 36 in Bordeaux (first time buying through H’s website). These are the best work horse/laptop bags ever!


----------



## ghoztz

Hermesine said:


> My first SO: Etoupe / Rose Jaipur GHW Togo 35 - so happy!
> View attachment 3884135
> View attachment 3884136



truly a special bag! we are happy for your beautiful B!


----------



## Susie Tunes

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3887377
> 
> I just picked up another GP 36 in Bordeaux (first time buying through H’s website). These are the best work horse/laptop bags ever!



So true! [emoji4]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Hermesine said:


> My first SO: Etoupe / Rose Jaipur GHW Togo 35 - so happy!
> View attachment 3884135
> View attachment 3884136



Lovely combination !!


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys, just wanted to share my new H Striee Belt kit with reversible leather strap 32mm Noir/Bleu Agate. Thanks & Happy Hump Day!


----------



## juzluvpink

Hermesine said:


> My first SO: Etoupe / Rose Jaipur GHW Togo 35 - so happy!
> View attachment 3884135
> View attachment 3884136



Lovely combo!


----------



## catran

jkhuu623 said:


> Good look!!! Look forward to being [emoji133]‍♂️


Finally I picked up my beautiful girl today! It is so gorgeous that just watching it makes me so happy.  I even hesitate to take her out!


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Good found today in Paris, 50 mm bag strap (€750)


----------



## Monique1004

Just a cute little horsie!


----------



## Nui

I'm so happy to share with you guys my first Jige Elan clutch in noir cherve leather. I'm so in loveeeee [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Ang-Lin

Nui said:


> I'm so happy to share with you guys my first Jige Elan clutch in noir cherve leather. I'm so in loveeeee [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3890926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890928


Chevre leather is just so dreamy... sigh.


----------



## odette57

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3887377
> 
> I just picked up another GP 36 in Bordeaux (first time buying through H’s website). These are the best work horse/laptop bags ever!



Gorgeous GPs!


----------



## odette57

Nui said:


> I'm so happy to share with you guys my first Jige Elan clutch in noir cherve leather. I'm so in loveeeee [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3890926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890928


Very pretty jige!


----------



## Ang-Lin

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3887377
> 
> I just picked up another GP 36 in Bordeaux (first time buying through H’s website). These are the best work horse/laptop bags ever!


Pretty! Is the GP at the back Bleu Izmir?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nui said:


> I'm so happy to share with you guys my first Jige Elan clutch in noir cherve leather. I'm so in loveeeee [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3890926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890928


This is stunning! Congratulations! 

I love it that they are making more jiges in chevre now it seems.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nui said:


> I'm so happy to share with you guys my first Jige Elan clutch in noir cherve leather. I'm so in loveeeee [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3890926
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890928


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## larkbunting

My Apple Watch Medor band arrived today, and I’m in love! 

If the spikes were any larger they would look awkward I think. They seem to be the right size to provide balance between the watch and buckle!


----------



## Dextersmom

I bought my very first H scarf today.  I have 4 Evelyne's and 3 bracelets and went in today to look at scarves for the first time.  i was a little nervous because the SA who helped me with all of my previous purchases is no longer there (left for health reasons) and I just adored him and his kind and caring personality.  The other SA's I had encountered in my boutique always seemed a little intimidating to me.  Today, however, was my lucky day because when I walked in there was a new SA and he helped me and I am very pleased with him.  I told him that I was interested in a scarf with bright and cheerful colors, preferably with some red in it.  He took some time and brought out quite a few for me to look at and try.  We found one that I love and I think it is bright and beautiful and perfect for the holiday season.  It is Jardin A Sintra in the rouge/bleu/vert cw.  My new SA showed me a few different ways to fold it and gave me a booklet to take home.  Here is a shot I took in my bathroom because I couldn't wait to play with it (not what I would wear it with but what I happened to be wearing today).


----------



## Ladybaga

Dextersmom said:


> I bought my very first H scarf today.  I have 4 Evelyne's and 3 bracelets and went in today to look at scarves for the first time.  i was a little nervous because the SA who helped me with all of my previous purchases is no longer there (left for health reasons) and I just adored him and his kind and caring personality.  The other SA's I had encountered in my boutique always seemed a little intimidating to me.  Today, however, was my lucky day because when I walked in there was a new SA and he helped me and I am very pleased with him.  I told him that I was interested in a scarf with bright and cheerful colors, preferably with some red in it.  He took some time and brought out quite a few for me to look at and try.  We found one that I love and I think it is bright and beautiful and perfect for the holiday season.  It is Jardin A Sintra in the rouge/bleu/vert cw.  My new SA showed me a few different ways to fold it and gave me a booklet to take home.  Here is a shot I took in my bathroom because I couldn't wait to play with it (not what I would wear it with but what I happened to be wearing today).


This is gorgeous! Congrats on your first H silk scarf! It is the start of a beautiful addiction!


----------



## Dextersmom

Ladybaga said:


> This is gorgeous! Congrats on your first H silk scarf! It is the start of a beautiful addiction!


Thank you! I think you are right.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Sharing my two new goodies! 
Rose Pourpre Swift Jige and the new version of the Nude sandals in Blue Electric!


----------



## Ang-Lin

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sharing my two new goodies!
> Rose Pourpre Swift Jige and the new version of the Nude sandals in Blue Electric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892277
> View attachment 3892278


Both are gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> I bought my very first H scarf today.  I have 4 Evelyne's and 3 bracelets and went in today to look at scarves for the first time.  i was a little nervous because the SA who helped me with all of my previous purchases is no longer there (left for health reasons) and I just adored him and his kind and caring personality.  The other SA's I had encountered in my boutique always seemed a little intimidating to me.  Today, however, was my lucky day because when I walked in there was a new SA and he helped me and I am very pleased with him.  I told him that I was interested in a scarf with bright and cheerful colors, preferably with some red in it.  He took some time and brought out quite a few for me to look at and try.  We found one that I love and I think it is bright and beautiful and perfect for the holiday season.  It is Jardin A Sintra in the rouge/bleu/vert cw.  My new SA showed me a few different ways to fold it and gave me a booklet to take home.  Here is a shot I took in my bathroom because I couldn't wait to play with it (not what I would wear it with but what I happened to be wearing today).



Very beautiful scarf, congratulations! I recently bought a different colorway of Jardin à Sintra and it is just a gorgeous design


----------



## rk4265

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Sharing my two new goodies!
> Rose Pourpre Swift Jige and the new version of the Nude sandals in Blue Electric!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3892277
> View attachment 3892278


These are lovely. Congrats. Can I ask what other colors are available in the jelly?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

rk4265 said:


> These are lovely. Congrats. Can I ask what other colors are available in the jelly?



Thank you! Right now only in Blue Electric but they are expecting other colors. Not sure what though.


----------



## msohm

rk4265 said:


> These are lovely. Congrats. Can I ask what other colors are available in the jelly?



Black too!


----------



## Powder Puff

rk4265 said:


> These are lovely. Congrats. Can I ask what other colors are available in the jelly?


My store has blue and black. They're called the Rivage sandals.


----------



## Ang-Lin

rk4265 said:


> These are lovely. Congrats. Can I ask what other colors are available in the jelly?


Blue and black in my local store, for USD 290. I believe last weekend I also saw the black being available on the Canadian website, for CAD 340 (tho that was sold out REALLY quick!).


----------



## Dextersmom

Marlee said:


> Very beautiful scarf, congratulations! I recently bought a different colorway of Jardin à Sintra and it is just a gorgeous design


Thank you, Marlee! I am very excited about this scarf.  So happy to hear that you love this design as well.


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Marlee! I am very excited about this scarf.  So happy to hear that you love this design as well.



I actually visited the Monserrate palace which is pictured last April, so that makes it even more special to me. I will include a picture, you might recognise it from your scarf  Enjoy yours in good health!


----------



## Kitsune711

I went to the grand opening of the Toronto Hermès yesterday and found the twilly I'd been searching for, Astrologie Nouvelle in Corail/ultraviolet/Terra cotta. I was hoping for ultraviolet/Bleu/corail but this was good enough. I also took the business card of the SA who helped me so they can help me score the new 2018 scarves when they release next year.

We also got these cut DIY horse heads for our bags! They're super cute and I wish I had a bag to put it on haha


----------



## Hermezzy

larkbunting said:


> View attachment 3891372
> View attachment 3891373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Apple Watch Medor band arrived today, and I’m in love!
> 
> If the spikes were any larger they would look awkward I think. They seem to be the right size to provide balance between the watch and buckle!


Absolutely love this band- think it is, by far, one of the best options!


----------



## Kristal7788

rk4265 said:


> These are lovely. Congrats. Can I ask what other colors are available in the jelly?



The Rivage jelly sandals comes in black, Bordeaux and the blue. I was lucky to tried all 3 colors in store but opted for the blue also. [emoji4]


----------



## Marlee

I’m in love with my new Maîtres de la Forêt 140 cm scarf [emoji173]️


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kitsune711 said:


> I went to the grand opening of the Toronto Hermès yesterday and found the twilly I'd been searching for, Astrologie Nouvelle in Corail/ultraviolet/Terra cotta. I was hoping for ultraviolet/Bleu/corail but this was good enough. I also took the business card of the SA who helped me so they can help me score the new 2018 scarves when they release next year.
> 
> We also got these cut DIY horse heads for our bags! They're super cute and I wish I had a bag to put it on haha


Love those twillys! I have 2 of the purple ones and they are perfect for my Iris Birkin.


----------



## danny123

Here are some bits and bobs I picked up over the last few months
Shooting star and angel petit h charm 
Rogue Grenat horseshoe charm 
Cape cod tgm with barenia strap (love this watch, it’s so hermès !!!!)
Toodoo 37 pouch in felt / Epsom in blue indigo i think , very nice fits my MacBook comfortably


----------



## cravin

Since the forum was very helpful in teaching me how to spoil the wife, thought you’d like to see her Christmas present

The bag is showing as almost black in the picture, but that’s one of the things that I like about the bleu nuit. It seems to change color based on the lighting.


----------



## Monique1004

cravin said:


> View attachment 3895044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the forum was very helpful in teaching me how to spoil the wife, thought you’d like to see her Christmas present
> 
> The bag is showing as almost black in the picture, but that’s one of the things that I like about the bleu nuit. It seems to change color based on the lighting.



Wow, such a good husband who actually research for wife's gift! Very well done.


----------



## Rachel965

cravin said:


> View attachment 3895044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the forum was very helpful in teaching me how to spoil the wife, thought you’d like to see her Christmas present
> 
> The bag is showing as almost black in the picture, but that’s one of the things that I like about the bleu nuit. It seems to change color based on the lighting.


Well you have achieved the best gift possible!


----------



## crisbac

cravin said:


> View attachment 3895044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the forum was very helpful in teaching me how to spoil the wife, thought you’d like to see her Christmas present
> 
> The bag is showing as almost black in the picture, but that’s one of the things that I like about the bleu nuit. It seems to change color based on the lighting.


----------



## Adria Abkar

I just was offered a 40cm Togo black with GHW  
I love it . I wanted this color combo for years!


----------



## PIPET83

Finally graphite Birkin40 GH[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji122]


----------



## cravin

Sure does not look like Birkins are all that rare from today’s posts


----------



## weltenbummler

Birkin 35 in Gris Asphalte [emoji173]️
Natural light sun
	

		
			
		

		
	



Natural light overcast
	

		
			
		

		
	



At night with flash


----------



## xxDxx

weltenbummler said:


> Birkin 35 in Gris Asphalte [emoji173]️
> Natural light sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895320
> 
> Natural light overcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895322
> 
> At night with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895323



Congrats on this beauty [emoji322] Love GA! Hope to get this colour too [emoji1317]


----------



## gordea3

Finally joined the Hermes club with the new-to-me purchase of this epsom beauty... what I love most is the tiger greeting me when I open it up! (Now to find a Kelly to go with it....  )


----------



## ajy930

Yesterday I came home with a 30 Etoupe GHW birkin, a wool blanket, a pair of twillies, and two buffalo horn necklaces.


----------



## Tonimichelle

gordea3 said:


> Finally joined the Hermes club with the new-to-me purchase of this epsom beauty... what I love most is the tiger greeting me when I open it up! (Now to find a Kelly to go with it....  )
> View attachment 3896168
> View attachment 3896170


Love this!


----------



## Tonimichelle

cravin said:


> View attachment 3895044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the forum was very helpful in teaching me how to spoil the wife, thought you’d like to see her Christmas present
> 
> The bag is showing as almost black in the picture, but that’s one of the things that I like about the bleu nuit. It seems to change color based on the lighting.


Wow! It's gorgeous, your wife is a very lucky lady


----------



## txrosegirl

BE lindy...love my H SA


----------



## Ang-Lin

Reveal to come very soon....


----------



## mishelbe

Constance 18 Gold Epsom


----------



## BirkinLover77

mishelbe said:


> Constance 18 Gold Epsom


Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Ang-Lin said:


> Reveal to come very soon....



Omg, can’t wait!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## sue-sue

Halzan In beton


----------



## ksuromax

new shawl came home with me


----------



## Mrs.Z

ksuromax said:


> new shawl came home with me



Gorgeous I just bought this too after thinking it might be sold out, it's perfection!


----------



## ksuromax

Mrs.Z said:


> Gorgeous I just bought this too after thinking it might be sold out, it's perfection!


hello, twinnie!


----------



## lynne_ross

sue-sue said:


> Halzan In beton


This is the perfect match!!!! Beautiful soft colour.


----------



## lulilu

ksuromax said:


> new shawl came home with me



Love the contrast hem!


----------



## Ang-Lin

ksuromax said:


> new shawl came home with me


OMG I have been waiting for this CW in a long time!!!! Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

lulilu said:


> Love the contrast hem!


thank you!  


Ang-Lin said:


> OMG I have been waiting for this CW in a long time!!!! Beautiful! Congrats!


me too!! i've been chasing it since the release, and first time i saw it irl!! and SA said it's the last batch, so i kinda jumped on the last wagon! so happy!   
hope, you'll find it soon!


----------



## Monique1004

I picked up the new rivage jelly sandals & a new rodeo, also battery park scarf for a friend. My SA wrapped it in a holiday wrapping for me.


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440



Beautiful, congratulations to you, I feel like bursting into song


----------



## papertiger

LQYB said:


> Very new purchases
> Herms Jige Elan 29 ( Nude / Lime/ Bdx/ Mala/ Pop/Aza/Zep) in Veau Doblis
> Herms Constance Wallet ( Gris Asphalte , Rose gold , in epson )
> Hermès Cashmere Shawl : Selle d’Officer en Grande Tenue



Trio of fabulousness


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mishelbe said:


> Constance 18 Gold Epsom


Gahhh looove it! Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

Serva1 said:


> DHL brought this beautiful large platter today from Paris. It was beautifully packed and the delivery was so fast. Very happy [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3882632
> 
> View attachment 3882633
> 
> View attachment 3882634


----------



## ajy930

ajy930 said:


> Yesterday I came home with a 30 Etoupe GHW birkin, a wool blanket, a pair of twillies, and two buffalo horn necklaces.


Just want to share a quick pic with the bag dressed up with twillies!


----------



## papertiger

littleming said:


> View attachment 3883961
> 
> Ready for winter... [emoji5]



These are so fabulous


----------



## papertiger

Marlee said:


> I’m in love with my new Maîtres de la Forêt 140 cm scarf [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894832
> View attachment 3894833



Lovely scarf, congratulations


----------



## mmh131

I was browsing in the SF store and my SA brought this little gem out from the back. I had prepared myself for a long wait, so was very excited to grab this beauty.


----------



## Ang-Lin

ajy930 said:


> Just want to share a quick pic with the bag dressed up with twillies!
> View attachment 3897473


Pretty!!!!


----------



## ladyshi

Hello ladies!
Please allow me to share My new baby from FSH


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> Beautiful, congratulations to you, I feel like bursting into song


Thank you my dear! I love the RG hardware! I am thrilled with it! Thinking about taking it for its debut at this week's office Christmas party.


----------



## Marlee

papertiger said:


> Lovely scarf, congratulations



Thank you!


----------



## danny123

mmh131 said:


> I was browsing in the SF store and my SA brought this little gem out from the back. I had prepared myself for a long wait, so was very excited to grab this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3897513


So beautiful!! Glad you were able to get a hold of it quicker than you thought !


----------



## ANN-11

My latest purchase, thanks for letting me share.


----------



## odette57

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3898508
> View attachment 3898509
> View attachment 3898510
> View attachment 3898511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase, thanks for letting me share.



gorgeous B!


----------



## odette57

ladyshi said:


> Hello ladies!
> Please allow me to share My new baby from FSH


Very pretty and very classic!


----------



## ANN-11

odette57 said:


> gorgeous B!


Thank you dear.


----------



## Tony Yang

Literally just won this bad boy!

I rarely go on Christies since it's usually exotic Birkins with diamonds waaay over my price range ...but saw this, tried my luck, and can't believe I won the bid! Compact/Medium Bearns in Alligator are so insanely rare, and it's in the coveted Braise color!

There's actually some insanely good deals on Christies if you're patient enough to bid.


----------



## Tonimichelle

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3898508
> View attachment 3898509
> View attachment 3898510
> View attachment 3898511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase, thanks for letting me share.


So beautiful, congratulations and enjoy it


----------



## ANN-11

Tonimichelle said:


> So beautiful, congratulations and enjoy it


Thank you Tonimichelle.


----------



## Meowwu

Vert vertigo in Epsom leather.


----------



## Monaliceke

txrosegirl said:


> BE lindy...love my H SA


Lucky gal!  You sure have a super SA. I've been wanting a Lindy 26 forever.


----------



## Monaliceke

I can't believe I broke my ban!  Thanks for letting me share my new silks.


----------



## Ang-Lin

ajy930 said:


> Just want to share a quick pic with the bag dressed up with twillies!
> View attachment 3897473


very pretty! !


----------



## Ang-Lin

ladyshi said:


> Hello ladies!
> Please allow me to share My new baby from FSH


beyond gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## loveydovey35

ajy930 said:


> Just want to share a quick pic with the bag dressed up with twillies!
> View attachment 3897473


Beautiful! this is exactly the Birkin I want and cannot seem to get....Congrats!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

mishelbe said:


> Constance 18 Gold Epsom


Congrats!!! This is my dream bag.


----------



## Livia1

Ulysse in Colvert Togo. Absolutely love this colour!


----------



## MegumiX

Walking out of the store with my new Hss. Christmas came early this year.

Here she is, miss b25 blue electric and gris mouette.
She's my very first B25. I thought the size was too small for my needs but it seems to hold my Ipad, phone, wallet and makeup bag just fine. Its like a cutier b30.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here is mine - Kelly and Jige


----------



## loveydovey35

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is mine - Kelly and Jige
> View attachment 3900760
> 
> View attachment 3900763




Beautiful! enjoy your lovely pieces


----------



## Natewmaldonado

Yesterday, I bought a cool vintage vinyl Kelly that was at a 1997 Hermès exhibition in Japan


----------



## weibandy

Lisa-SH said:


> Here is mine - Kelly and Jige
> View attachment 3900760
> 
> View attachment 3900763


What is the color of your Jige?  So pretty!


----------



## Lisa-SH

weibandy said:


> What is the color of your Jige?  So pretty!


It is Jige Elan 29 clutch Veau evercolor leather, in Vert Vertigo (new green) color. 
Want to share my recent purchases - my little Hermes (purse) family


----------



## Julide

Natewmaldonado said:


> Yesterday, I bought a cool vintage vinyl Kelly that was at a 1997 Hermès exhibition in Japan
> View attachment 3901563




I must say the shading in your tattoo is stunning! Love the clear kelly too!!


----------



## jkhuu623

B25 Noir with GHW in SWIFT!!!! 
[emoji1317][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Ang-Lin

jkhuu623 said:


> B25 Noir with GHW in SWIFT!!!!
> [emoji1317][emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3901713


Love this! Les Cles is my current favorite twillys  Congrats on scoring this great beauty!


----------



## jkhuu623

Ang-Lin said:


> Love this! Les Cles is my current favorite twillys  Congrats on scoring this great beauty!



Thanks! Was lucky and my SA pulled aside to go with this bag!


----------



## Meowwu

Vert vertigo passport holder


 with my vert vertigo Bastia (from the day before) 


The big box is Clemence Craie with lime strap! (If I have to worry about getting the bag dirty already, might as well worry about the strap too!!) Buttery!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Meowwu said:


> View attachment 3901723
> 
> Vert vertigo passport holder
> View attachment 3901724
> 
> with my vert vertigo Bastia (from the day before)
> View attachment 3901725
> 
> The big box is Clemence Craie with lime strap! (If I have to worry about getting the bag dirty already, might as well worry about the strap too!!) Buttery!!!
> View attachment 3901726


Love it, @Meowwu - the color combo on the Evie is to die for!


----------



## Meowwu

Ang-Lin said:


> Love it, @Meowwu - the color combo on the Evie is to die for!


Thank you! The SA told me that it’s hard to come by lighter colours. I really like the colour of the sealant on the bag.  I was also shown a lime coloured one in Epsom leather.


----------



## gabri2040

Twilly and Twilly Medor scarf ring in permabrass, want the palladium hardware as well and hope to find it soon


----------



## DH sucker

Picked up a few ties and a picture frame for my office!  Thanks for letting me share!  [emoji51]


----------



## luckylove

DH sucker said:


> Picked up a few ties and a picture frame for my office!  Thanks for letting me share!  [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3902000



Love your new purchases! Enjoy!


----------



## Monaliceke

gabri2040 said:


> Twilly and Twilly Medor scarf ring in permabrass, want the palladium hardware as well and hope to find it soon


Congrats! I love your twilly medor scarf rings. Never seen them before. Do they come in a set of 3?


----------



## westcoastgal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After many years' resistance I finally got my first Constance. Present you the SO Constance elan in BE with rose gold hardware.
> View attachment 3878440


Sharp!!


----------



## allure244

luxemadam said:


> Congrats! I love your twilly medor scarf rings. Never seen them before. Do they come in a set of 3?



Yes they do come as a set of 3


----------



## Monaliceke

allure244 said:


> Yes they do come as a set of 3


Thanks! Now I’m going on a hunt for these too.


----------



## DH sucker

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3898508
> View attachment 3898509
> View attachment 3898510
> View attachment 3898511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase, thanks for letting me share.



Nice barenia!  Can you please PM me?


----------



## ANN-11

DH sucker said:


> Nice barenia!  Can you please PM me?


Thank you DH sucker. Can you please show  me how to PM you, I’m sorry I’m not good at this.


----------



## madlyinlove

luxemadam said:


> Thanks! Now I’m going on a hunt for these too.



https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/twilly-medor-scarf-ring-H601603Sv00/


----------



## marcvan

My very first Hermes purchase! I guess Christmas comes early this year  I’ve been eyeing on these Oran sandals for a while, now I got to splurge on these beauties as a Christmas gift to myself  Can’t wait to rock them on summer [emoji1598]


----------



## Hat Trick

I like the two tone effect!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

cravin said:


> View attachment 3895044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the forum was very helpful in teaching me how to spoil the wife, thought you’d like to see her Christmas present
> 
> The bag is showing as almost black in the picture, but that’s one of the things that I like about the bleu nuit. It seems to change color based on the lighting.



There needs to be more husbands like you out there [emoji173]️


----------



## cravin

Thank you.  She is worth the world to me.


----------



## gabri2040

luxemadam said:


> Congrats! I love your twilly medor scarf rings. Never seen them before. Do they come in a set of 3?


Thank you! Yes, they come in a set of 3, the middle one is a bit bigger the side ones are same size. They had them a few years ago, I missed them but now I am happy they have them again and Im going for permabrass and silver hardware.


----------



## Rhl2987

marcvan said:


> My very first Hermes purchase! I guess Christmas comes early this year  I’ve been eyeing on these Oran sandals for a while, now I got to splurge on these beauties as a Christmas gift to myself  Can’t wait to rock them on summer [emoji1598]
> 
> View attachment 3902543
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902544
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902545


Those are lovely!


----------



## Monaliceke

gabri2040 said:


> Thank you! Yes, they come in a set of 3, the middle one is a bit bigger the side ones are same size. They had them a few years ago, I missed them but now I am happy they have them again and Im going for permabrass and silver hardware.


Thanks! I think they’re really pretty. I need to have a set too!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Finally got to pick up this precious baby. Rodeo PM (Raisin/Flamingo/Rouge Vif/Etoupe)
My SA had been holding for me for more than a week.


----------



## Monaliceke

gabri2040 said:


> Thank you! Yes, they come in a set of 3, the middle one is a bit bigger the side ones are same size. They had them a few years ago, I missed them but now I am happy they have them again and Im going for permabrass and silver hardware.


Thanks! I think they’re really pretty. I need to have a set too


madlyinlove said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/twilly-medor-scarf-ring-H601603Sv00/
> 
> View attachment 3902506



Thanks! I am in Europe, checking with my SA


----------



## KH8

luxemadam said:


> Thanks! I think they’re really pretty. I need to have a set too
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am in Europe, checking with my SA


I saw these at Sloane Street boutique in London yesterday~


----------



## celialow

Got a MM jaune rodeo and Jaguar Quetzal CGSM in cw 16 (not pictured here, still prettily boxed ) for my birthday. 

Loving the pop of color on my Bolide!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

celialow said:


> Got a MM jaune rodeo and Jaguar Quetzal CGSM in cw 16 (not pictured here, still prettily boxed ) for my birthday.
> 
> Loving the pop of color on my Bolide!
> View attachment 3903428



Gorgeous bolide! May I ask what red this is? I’ve been thinking of a red bolide but not as dominating as RC.


----------



## celialow

SupaUltra_J said:


> Gorgeous bolide! May I ask what red this is? I’ve been thinking of a red bolide but not as dominating as RC.


Hi hi... Thank you for the compliment dear @SupaUltra_J 
It is rouge grenat.


----------



## Livia1

celialow said:


> Got a MM jaune rodeo and Jaguar Quetzal CGSM in cw 16 (not pictured here, still prettily boxed ) for my birthday.
> 
> Loving the pop of color on my Bolide!
> View attachment 3903428



Bag twins 
Gorgeous Bolide and I love this colour


----------



## celialow

Livia1 said:


> Bag twins
> Gorgeous Bolide and I love this colour


Most happy to be your twin, @Livia1 
I love my bolide!!


----------



## kikisptr

sue-sue said:


> Halzan In beton


The shoes r cute!!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Picked up 2 new scarves, Bracelets de Lumiere and Jaguar Quetzal and the canvas bag strap today [emoji39]


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

pinkiestarlet said:


> Picked up 2 new scarves, Bracelets de Lumiere and Jaguar Quetzal and the canvas bag strap today [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903608
> View attachment 3903612
> View attachment 3903613
> View attachment 3903614



Strap is fab!  The brown shade in the top pic does not show the second pic, is that just the picture (or my monitor) or is the flip side different?  Thanks!


----------



## hannahsophia

pinkiestarlet said:


> Picked up 2 new scarves, Bracelets de Lumiere and Jaguar Quetzal and the canvas bag strap today [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903608
> View attachment 3903612
> View attachment 3903613
> View attachment 3903614



Pinkiestarlet- your purchases are divine! Any chance you can post some modeling photos of the scarves? I’d love to see how they fold. [emoji254]


----------



## catin

A little bit of rose gold and color for fun


----------



## catin

ajy930 said:


> Just want to share a quick pic with the bag dressed up with twillies!
> View attachment 3897473


I love these twillies!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

celialow said:


> Got a MM jaune rodeo and Jaguar Quetzal CGSM in cw 16 (not pictured here, still prettily boxed ) for my birthday.
> 
> Loving the pop of color on my Bolide!
> View attachment 3903428



Happy Birthday!!      Nice birthday treats!!


----------



## catin

celialow said:


> Got a MM jaune rodeo and Jaguar Quetzal CGSM in cw 16 (not pictured here, still prettily boxed ) for my birthday.
> 
> Loving the pop of color on my Bolide!
> View attachment 3903428


Your bolide is a great color too! Happy birthday!


----------



## Susie Tunes

pinkiestarlet said:


> Picked up 2 new scarves, Bracelets de Lumiere and Jaguar Quetzal and the canvas bag strap today [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903608
> View attachment 3903612
> View attachment 3903613
> View attachment 3903614



Beautiful new scarves - may I ask if they are they from the Spring 2018 Collection? The Alice Shirley is now on my list [emoji847]


----------



## archygirl2

Fushia Birkin 32 HAC from Ann's Fabulous Finds....she arrives next week and I cannot wait to share photos.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My H bestie (no tpf account) purchased a B30 black with ghw yesterday! My recent purchase is the pink rodeo with real horsehair (on my k25). I also scored something special yesterday~ will share later!


----------



## PIPET83

my new B40 blue electric Togo GHW..


----------



## thaenchanting

Nanami_S. said:


> Finally got to pick up this precious baby. Rodeo PM (Raisin/Flamingo/Rouge Vif/Etoupe)
> My SA had been holding for me for more than a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902945



May I ask which region are you in? Im in the US. Have been asking for this particular rodeo for two weeks and it hasn't come in. Thanks!


----------



## DH sucker

thaenchanting said:


> May I ask which region are you in? Im in the US. Have been asking for this particular rodeo for two weeks and it hasn't come in. Thanks!



I got mine (PM) in Paris about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## celialow

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Happy Birthday!!      Nice birthday treats!!


@Hermes Nuttynut Thank you my dear! 



catin said:


> Your bolide is a great color too! Happy birthday!


Thank you dear @catin


----------



## pinkiestarlet

hannahsophia said:


> Pinkiestarlet- your purchases are divine! Any chance you can post some modeling photos of the scarves? I’d love to see how they fold. [emoji254]



Sure! But I didn’t do a good enough job as it was after work and I’m shagged from a crazy Monday (and don’t mind the messy room) [emoji28] Hope these helps!
	

		
			
		

		
	












Mme. de la Paix said:


> Strap is fab!  The brown shade in the top pic does not show the second pic, is that just the picture (or my monitor) or is the flip side different?  Thanks!



Both sides are the same, the lighting in that picture was horrible so I took a better close up [emoji23]


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Susie Tunes said:


> Beautiful new scarves - may I ask if they are they from the Spring 2018 Collection? The Alice Shirley is now on my list [emoji847]



Yes both are from Spring 2018, I’m waiting for more to come in, this season will be a killer to my wallet [emoji13]


----------



## Lollipop15

pinkiestarlet said:


> Sure! But I didn’t do a good enough job as it was after work and I’m shagged from a crazy Monday (and don’t mind the messy room) [emoji28] Hope these helps!
> Both sides are the same, the lighting in that picture was horrible so I took a better close up [emoji23]



Both scarves look great on you! I bought the same Jaguar scarf as well hehe


----------



## Lollipop15

My early birthday and Christmas present. [emoji178] Happy holidays! [emoji1][emoji322]


----------



## thaenchanting

DH sucker said:


> I got mine (PM) in Paris about 3 weeks ago.



Thank you!


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

LovingTheOrange said:


> My H bestie (no tpf account) purchased a B30 black with ghw yesterday! My recent purchase is the pink rodeo with real horsehair (on my k25). I also scored something special yesterday~ will share later!



Lovely! That K25 looks sooo cute! [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Lollipop15 said:


> My early birthday and Christmas present. [emoji178] Happy holidays! [emoji1][emoji322]
> View attachment 3904801



Congrats, such a lovely bday&xmas present, is it clemence leather? What colour?


----------



## Nanami_S.

thaenchanting said:


> May I ask which region are you in? Im in the US. Have been asking for this particular rodeo for two weeks and it hasn't come in. Thanks!



From Houston.


----------



## MotoChiq

Stopped by my local boutique yesterday to look at Spring 2018 scarves. So hard to just choose one . 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Picked up JQ in CW 02





They had the holiday boxes for scarves! 
View attachment 3905192


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> My early birthday and Christmas present. [emoji178] Happy holidays! [emoji1][emoji322]
> View attachment 3904801



Congrats and happy birthday! This is a long-awaited present! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji322]


----------



## txrosegirl

Lollipop15 said:


> My early birthday and Christmas present. [emoji178] Happy holidays! [emoji1][emoji322]
> View attachment 3904801



happy early birthday!!  congrats!!!


----------



## Lollipop15

Serva1 said:


> Congrats, such a lovely bday&xmas present, is it clemence leather? What colour?



Thank you! This is Noir B25 in togo leather. [emoji4][emoji178]


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> Congrats and happy birthday! This is a long-awaited present! [emoji7][emoji106][emoji322]



Thank you dear renet! So happy hehe [emoji38][emoji322]



txrosegirl said:


> happy early birthday!!  congrats!!!



Thank you! [emoji1][emoji178]


----------



## Ladybaga

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3904669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new B40 blue electric Togo GHW..


Yum Yum YUMMY! What a gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Can't wait to share my new little goodie coming in tomorrow!! Stay tuned!!


----------



## galliano_girl

Loooove Rhubarb! Face and body cream


----------



## mcwee

Soya gloves and clip.


----------



## Gigllee

galliano_girl said:


> Loooove Rhubarb! Face and body cream



I love the Rhubarb body cream. Between that and the Chanel No 5 body cream. I am torn in which to use. Good taste


----------



## happypei




----------



## happypei

Buffalo b30


----------



## happypei




----------



## happypei

happypei said:


> View attachment 3905863


 B25 lizard red vif


----------



## Gnuj

happypei said:


> View attachment 3905861



Wow! Beautiful.


----------



## Gnuj

happypei said:


> View attachment 3905863



Love the color and the twillies!


----------



## Yoshi1296

happypei said:


> View attachment 3905861





happypei said:


> View attachment 3905863



Damn these are really nice!!!


----------



## happypei

Gnuj said:


> Love the color and the twillies!


----------



## happypei

Ombre B25


----------



## happypei

Elan croco with lizard hw


----------



## Tonimichelle

happypei said:


> View attachment 3905861


Wow! Love this!


----------



## DH sucker

Happypei - congrats!!!  May I ask if you purchased these beauties from a boutique or if you went the reseller route?


----------



## happypei

DH sucker said:


> Happypei - congrats!!!  May I ask if you purchased these beauties from a boutique or if you went the reseller route?



Thanks ! Both through auction and reseller


----------



## lulilu

@happypei, wow wow wow!


----------



## ittybitty

My first silk scarf!


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys, I’m excited to share my 2nd Hermes bag in Evelyne 16 Rose Extreme  . Bought it on H.com & picked it up at the new Toronto Hermes Boutique. Thanks & have a great week!


----------



## Julide

ittybitty said:


> My first silk scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906165




Beautiful colours!!Congrats!


----------



## OnlyloveH

Sharing my joy in getting my dream bag!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

OnlyloveH said:


> Sharing my joy in getting my dream bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906250
> View attachment 3906253
> View attachment 3906254


Riveting.  Overwhelmingly gorgeous...a true grail!!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Ang-Lin

ittybitty said:


> My first silk scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906165


Jardin a Sintra was my first silk scarf too! I love this colorway!


----------



## allure244

Mini bearn wallet in Rose Scheherazade gator.


----------



## happypei

Gnuj said:


> Love the color and the twillies!




Thanks


----------



## happypei

lulilu said:


> @happypei, wow wow wow!



Thanks


----------



## Yoshi1296

A tiny little preloved purchase! Zip Zap key case in swift vermillion! Perfect red color for the holidays! [emoji319]


----------



## ittybitty

Ang-Lin said:


> Jardin a Sintra was my first silk scarf too! I love this colorway!



I wasn't even looking for this, so of course when my SA (who knows me so well) pulled it out I knew it had to be mine!! The tough part was choosing one scarf. They already started getting the Spring 2018 scarves and they were all so so beautiful!!

I've been watching YouTube videos and playing with it nonstop to figure out all the different ways of wearing this beautiful thing!!


----------



## caixinbaobao

premiere 70 sandal I really like this one so I search for it finally I do the order through  email and got it today -----not very happy with detail in pic 3 but I really like this one so I decide to keep it


----------



## seasounds

Purchased the belt kit (noir/blue sapphire w/ sydney buckle) and Savana Danse CSGM CW 05 yesterday at the new Palm Beach H.  The shawl is my Christmas gift so don't tell my husband that I sneaked it out for a photo shoot!


----------



## brenpanda

Christmas came early!! My first b!!! B30 Togo Noir PHW.


----------



## Rhl2987

brenpanda said:


> Christmas came early!! My first b!!! B30 Togo Noir PHW.


Congratulations! Gorgeous and classic.


----------



## brenpanda

Rhl2987 said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous and classic.


Thank you, Rhl2987!! I never thought I'd fall in love with a black bag so fast. She's perfect


----------



## Ang-Lin

I did a reveal thread of the various H purchases a short while ago and swore off H for at least the rest of the year. That lasted all but two weeks before stepping foot in another H store and coming home with yet another purchase: CSGM Pirouette au Galop. Was tossing up between this and the JQ CSGM which is also amazing, but I figured I can save that for next time whereas the PaG is going to soon be less available...


----------



## Gigllee

brenpanda said:


> Christmas came early!! My first b!!! B30 Togo Noir PHW.


She is perfect


----------



## brenpanda

Gigllee said:


> She is perfect


Thank you, Gigllee! I'm so happy


----------



## Ang-Lin

brenpanda said:


> Christmas came early!! My first b!!! B30 Togo Noir PHW.


Love this! Hope you get a lot of use out of it in the near future!


----------



## brenpanda

Ang-Lin said:


> Love this! Hope you get a lot of use out of it in the near future!


Thank you, Ang-Lin! I can't wait to take her out. Just looking at her makes me so happy. BTW, I love your collection! Your reds, blues and neutrals are so beautiful.


----------



## odette57

brenpanda said:


> Christmas came early!! My first b!!! B30 Togo Noir PHW.


So pretty.  Love the veins too!


----------



## brenpanda

odette57 said:


> So pretty.  Love the veins too!


I know, right?! The veins make her so..sophisticated


----------



## papertiger

Yoshi1296 said:


> A tiny little preloved purchase! Zip Zap key case in swift vermillion! Perfect red color for the holidays! [emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906288
> View attachment 3906289



Glad you bought something so lovely and practical for yourself


----------



## papertiger

seasounds said:


> Purchased the belt kit (noir/blue sapphire w/ sydney buckle) and Savana Danse CSGM CW 05 yesterday at the new Palm Beach H.  The shawl is my Christmas gift so don't tell my husband that I sneaked it out for a photo shoot!
> View attachment 3906631



Promise. Great with your bags too


----------



## seasounds

brenpanda said:


> Christmas came early!! My first b!!! B30 Togo Noir PHW.


Congratulations!  She's beautiful!


----------



## brenpanda

seasounds said:


> Congratulations!  She's beautiful!


Thank you, Seasounds! I'm totally in love


----------



## seasounds

brenpanda said:


> Thank you, Seasounds! I'm totally in love


I know the feeling!  I just purchased my B30 in etoupe a few weeks ago.  Enjoy!


----------



## hannahsophia

OnlyloveH said:


> Sharing my joy in getting my dream bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906250
> View attachment 3906253
> View attachment 3906254



Omg it looks amazing! Especially with that twilly! Perfection!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

allure244 said:


> View attachment 3906285
> 
> 
> Mini bearn wallet in Rose Scheherazade gator.


Speechless!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OnlyloveH said:


> Sharing my joy in getting my dream bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906250
> View attachment 3906253
> View attachment 3906254


Faints!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gasp love!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Joining the Rose shocking chevre jige club! I’m absolutely obsessed with the leather and the colour  Shown with RA and RP bracelets for comparison


----------



## Fab41

Saved approx $800 on these comfy Jouse noir boots.. bought from Sevres store, Oct 2017...


----------



## Ang-Lin

brenpanda said:


> Thank you, Ang-Lin! I can't wait to take her out. Just looking at her makes me so happy. BTW, I love your collection! Your reds, blues and neutrals are so beautiful.


Thank you so much! It’s hard to go wrong with H’s reds and blue shades, really.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Fab41 said:


> Saved approx $800 on these comfy Jouse noir boots.. bought from Sevres store, Oct 2017...


Twinning on the Joueuse! They are super comfy. I’ve run across airport terminals to catch my flight in it so many times!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

thaenchanting said:


> May I ask which region are you in? Im in the US. Have been asking for this particular rodeo for two weeks and it hasn't come in. Thanks!


I'm in the US too and I saw this at my home store!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, I’m excited to share my 2nd Hermes bag in Evelyne 16 Rose Extreme  . Bought it on H.com & picked it up at the new Toronto Hermes Boutique. Thanks & have a great week!
> View attachment 3906166
> View attachment 3906167


What a cutie! I have 2 evelyne tpms that I ADORE


----------



## LovingTheOrange

brenpanda said:


> Christmas came early!! My first b!!! B30 Togo Noir PHW.


Congrats on your first B!! You must be so excited


----------



## LovingTheOrange

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Lovely! That K25 looks sooo cute! [emoji7]


Hehe thanks! My friend calls it a "toy" compared to her 35


----------



## Pessie

Popped up on H.com this week and I was so happy to see it, Victoria in Rubis


----------



## catin

Pessie said:


> Popped up on H.com this week and I was so happy to see it, Victoria in Rubis
> 
> View attachment 3907486


I love this!!


----------



## catin

seasounds said:


> Purchased the belt kit (noir/blue sapphire w/ sydney buckle) and Savana Danse CSGM CW 05 yesterday at the new Palm Beach H.  The shawl is my Christmas gift so don't tell my husband that I sneaked it out for a photo shoot!
> View attachment 3906631


Very artful photo shoot - worth sneaking the shawl out for.


----------



## brenpanda

LovingTheOrange said:


> Congrats on your first B!! You must be so excited


Indeed! It was such an amazing surprise from my lovely SA!


----------



## Angelian

Beautiful bags flying left and right here lately (congrats all), but just two small recent purchases from me.
Chaîne d’Ancre Twist silver ring and Twilly perfume.


----------



## Meta

@Angelian Twins on the ring!


----------



## Angelian

weN84 said:


> @Angelian Twins on the ring!


Love being your twin Wen!


----------



## sarahslater88

Hi ladies - have loved browsing through all your awesome purchases the past couple months 

Finally something new to post on my end - behold the lovely B35 in Gold Togo with PHW  such a beaut!


----------



## OkinawaLola

Hi New member here and first time purchaser.  Today I received  my Jaguar Qeutzal  scarf in CW 06. trying to figure out how to upload a picture.  I think it's a really pretty scarf.


----------



## Julide

OkinawaLola said:


> Hi New member here and first time purchaser.  Today I received  my Jaguar Qeutzal  scarf in CW 06. trying to figure out how to upload a picture.  I think it's a really pretty scarf.



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/posting-photos.25/


----------



## MotoChiq

sarahslater88 said:


> Hi ladies - have loved browsing through all your awesome purchases the past couple months
> 
> Finally something new to post on my end - behold the lovely B35 in Gold Togo with PHW  such a beaut!



Congrats on your new B!


----------



## eliwon

Pessie said:


> Popped up on H.com this week and I was so happy to see it, Victoria in Rubis
> 
> View attachment 3907486



Online seen the Victoria once IRL, but nrver the Plumes. Of course i see different traits Where the handl


----------



## papertiger

Pessie said:


> Popped up on H.com this week and I was so happy to see it, Victoria in Rubis
> 
> View attachment 3907486



 Rubis, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

Angelian said:


> Beautiful bags flying left and right here lately (congrats all), but just two small recent purchases from me.
> Chaîne d’Ancre Twist silver ring and Twilly perfume.
> 
> View attachment 3907695
> 
> View attachment 3907689



You know what they say? The best things come in small packages


----------



## Hat Trick

Pessie said:


> Popped up on H.com this week and I was so happy to see it, Victoria in Rubis
> 
> View attachment 3907486





papertiger said:


> Rubis, congratulations



Me three! Rubis is my favourite red!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sarahslater88 said:


> Hi ladies - have loved browsing through all your awesome purchases the past couple months
> 
> Finally something new to post on my end - behold the lovely B35 in Gold Togo with PHW  such a beaut!



Absolutely beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## catin

happypei said:


> View attachment 3905863


I love how your background matches your twillies so well. Excellent use of color in this photograph and lovely red to the bag!


----------



## catin

Great modern photograph...the bag really captures your eye with all the black and white to it.


----------



## catin

Fab41 said:


> Saved approx $800 on these comfy Jouse noir boots.. bought from Sevres store, Oct 2017...


These boots are super cute


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My own Orange Christmas tree this year  lol. Husband hasn't seen it yet  
Will unbox them on Christmas day


----------



## Kristal7788

These are my recent purchases. 
My long awaited gold with ghw Lindy26 

The Roulis mini is still in the box [emoji85] photo I took in store before SA put it in. [emoji4]


----------



## sarahslater88

This weeks unboxing #2, and without a doubt one I have been waiting for for quite some time! Constance 24 fresh from the H boutique in Rouge Casaque Epsom w/ GHW, I think I am in love  Thank you to all the ladies on here who have posted their beautiful Constance's while I have been waiting patiently for mine, and thank you for letting me share  PS (will post action pics soon)


----------



## brenpanda

Kristal7788 said:


> These are my recent purchases.
> My long awaited gold with ghw Lindy26
> 
> The Roulis mini is still in the box [emoji85] photo I took in store before SA put it in. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3908621
> View attachment 3908622


Love them both! Gold Lindy with GHW is my dream, too! Congrats


----------



## Meowwu

I did a reveal of this bag already. My purchase from two days ago. Sorry for the bad photo. 

Gris Asphalte with gold hardware. The first photo was taken at night with office lighting. The second is the true collie taken during day time indoor natural light.


----------



## Kristal7788

brenpanda said:


> Love them both! Gold Lindy with GHW is my dream, too! Congrats



Thank you! It’s been on my list for awhile and I am so happy my SA finally got me one [emoji4]


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

Meowwu said:


> I did a reveal of this bag already. My purchase from two days ago. Sorry for the bad photo.
> 
> Gris Asphalte with gold hardware. The first photo was taken at night with office lighting. The second is the true collie taken during day time indoor natural light.
> 
> View attachment 3908762
> 
> View attachment 3908763



Love this! I just bought the jige in Gris asphalte [emoji173]️


----------



## Meowwu

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Love this! I just bought the jige in Gris asphalte [emoji173]️


Congrats!!! GA Jige is on my radar as well! It’s a lovely colour that should go with everything!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My Chanukah present. 
25 cm Vert Vertigo (Epsom) Kelly w/GHW

She's cute as a button!!!


----------



## DH sucker

etoupebirkin said:


> My Chanukah present.
> 25 cm Vert Vertigo (Epsom) Kelly w/GHW
> 
> She's cute as a button!!!
> 
> View attachment 3909236



Happy Chanukah to you!!!  [emoji122]


----------



## TXSunshine

Gorgeous bag. Enjoy


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoupebirkin said:


> My Chanukah present.
> 25 cm Vert Vertigo (Epsom) Kelly w/GHW
> 
> She's cute as a button!!!
> 
> View attachment 3909236



It’s beautiful!!  Happy Chanukah!!


----------



## rk4265

etoupebirkin said:


> My Chanukah present.
> 25 cm Vert Vertigo (Epsom) Kelly w/GHW
> 
> She's cute as a button!!!
> 
> View attachment 3909236


It's a beauty! Happy Hanukkah to you and maybe me too ?


----------



## Susie Tunes

sarahslater88 said:


> Hi ladies - have loved browsing through all your awesome purchases the past couple months
> 
> Finally something new to post on my end - behold the lovely B35 in Gold Togo with PHW  such a beaut!



The perfect combo [emoji108] Enjoy carrying [emoji847]


----------



## Psc991

rose azalee bearn wallet... too bad I don't get to have her until xmas


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> My Chanukah present.
> 25 cm Vert Vertigo (Epsom) Kelly w/GHW
> 
> She's cute as a button!!!
> 
> View attachment 3909236


She sure is!!! The gold hardware is amazing on this color! Congrats and happy holidays my dear!!! Xoxo xoxo


----------



## lipeach21

My very first exotic. Rouge exotic ostrich b30 ghw


----------



## tramcaro

etoupebirkin said:


> My Chanukah present.
> 25 cm Vert Vertigo (Epsom) Kelly w/GHW
> 
> She's cute as a button!!!
> 
> View attachment 3909236




I’m not a green person, but boy, this is the cutest!


----------



## MotoChiq

lipeach21 said:


> My very first exotic. Rouge exotic ostrich b30 ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909427



Congrats on your first exotic!


----------



## lipeach21

MotoChiq said:


> Congrats on your first exotic!



Thank you.


----------



## ksuromax

Silk carre from the newest collection 
Grand Prix


----------



## Lostinlondon

Au Bout du Monde 90 for my beloved trusted assistant & , since I cannot help it, something for me: a cute Toodoo felt clutch for my iPad...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Now, unless the H shop in my home town has received the new season 90s or CSGMs, that's it for 2017. 
Don't think I did too bad though this year...[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## danny123

Lostinlondon said:


> View attachment 3909765
> 
> Au Bout du Monde 90 for my beloved trusted assistant & , since I cannot help it, something for me: a cute Toodoo felt clutch for my iPad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909771
> 
> Now, unless the H shop in my home town has received the new season 90s or CSGMs, that's it for 2017.
> Don't think I did too bad though this year...[emoji15][emoji15]


I have the Toodoo clutch as well, perfect for my laptop and the felt looks so good this time of the year
Love the stack of boxes lol def a nice year for you


----------



## Lostinlondon

This is the smaller size. For my MacBook Air, I got a pochette Jour from LV ( I know- shame on me) in épi leather. Still not sure about it. I am really not a LV fan... The Toodoo is intended on living in my CityBack which badly lacks inside pockets (don't you also have one of those?).

PS: not sure my banker shares your love for my orange Xmas tree... Never mind. Life's too short!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

lipeach21 said:


> My very first exotic. Rouge exotic ostrich b30 ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909427


Nice score! Congrats on your first exotic!


----------



## MotoChiq

ksuromax said:


> Silk carre from the newest collection
> Grand Prix



Fabulous! I love the contrasting hem!


----------



## weibandy

etoupebirkin said:


> My Chanukah present.
> 25 cm Vert Vertigo (Epsom) Kelly w/GHW
> 
> She's cute as a button!!!
> 
> View attachment 3909236


What a beauty!!!  Love the color and GHW


----------



## ksuromax

MotoChiq said:


> Fabulous! I love the contrasting hem!


thank you


----------



## papertiger

etoupebirkin said:


> My Chanukah present.
> 25 cm Vert Vertigo (Epsom) Kelly w/GHW
> 
> She's cute as a button!!!
> 
> View attachment 3909236



Stunning in every way, congratulations on this beauty


----------



## papertiger

lipeach21 said:


> My very first exotic. Rouge exotic ostrich b30 ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909427


Speechless, your bag took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## papertiger

Lostinlondon said:


> View attachment 3909765
> 
> Au Bout du Monde 90 for my beloved trusted assistant & , since I cannot help it, something for me: a cute Toodoo felt clutch for my iPad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909771
> 
> Now, unless the H shop in my home town has received the new season 90s or CSGMs, that's it for 2017.
> Don't think I did too bad though this year...[emoji15][emoji15]



Glad to be twins with your trusted assistant, that's lovely of you. Like your practical choice for you too


----------



## Monaliceke

etoupebirkin said:


> My Chanukah present.
> 25 cm Vert Vertigo (Epsom) Kelly w/GHW
> 
> She's cute as a button!!!
> 
> View attachment 3909236


Love this color on your Kelly! Congrats!


----------



## Poshcarrots

lipeach21 said:


> My very first exotic. Rouge exotic ostrich b30 ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909427


Oh my gosh, this bag is divine!!


----------



## celialow

Hinged bracelet in panna cotta with phw


----------



## Ethengdurst

lipeach21 said:


> My very first exotic. Rouge exotic ostrich b30 ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909427


Gorgeous birdie!


----------



## lilflobowl

Just picked this up at lunch today!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Yesterday’s score at FSH! Kelly 28 sellier in RT and ghw. My third bag in 1.5 weeks... I just purchased a holy grail the day before I disembarked for Paris OFFICIALLY ON BAN ISLAND. I’ll reveal my other two purchases when I return home~


----------



## CClovesbags

Just something small in time for Christmas [emoji4]


----------



## Ang-Lin

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yesterday’s score at FSH! Kelly 28 sellier in RT and ghw. My third bag in 1.5 weeks... I just purchased a holy grail the day before I disembarked for Paris OFFICIALLY ON BAN ISLAND. I’ll reveal my other two purchases when I return home~
> View attachment 3911142
> View attachment 3911142


so stunning! ! Totally worth going on the ban island for.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Got this pre-loved Chèvre Bearn! From 2008! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 3911462


----------



## acrowcounted

Yoshi1296 said:


> Got this pre-loved Chèvre Bearn! From 2008!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911458
> View attachment 3911459
> View attachment 3911462


Almost ten years old and still beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Yoshi1296

acrowcounted said:


> Almost ten years old and still beautiful!  Congrats!



Thank you so much!! I wanted a bearn for a really long time and am glad I found this for an amazing deal!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I was also able to find a Kelly strap at fsh! My home store only ordered 5. I made the charms/ornaments at the petit h workshop that’s currently going on


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 3911830
> 
> I was also able to find a Kelly strap at fsh! My home store only ordered 5. I made the charms/ornaments at the petit h workshop that’s currently going on



That's the exact strap I'm waiting for! Lucky you~


----------



## ka3na20

My very first Kelly fresh from my home store.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 3911830
> 
> I was also able to find a Kelly strap at fsh! My home store only ordered 5. I made the charms/ornaments at the petit h workshop that’s currently going on



Oh I love this strap too! Matches your bag perfectly!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3912758
> 
> 
> My very first Kelly fresh from my home store.



Congrats!!! Very sought after size and colour!!


----------



## ka3na20

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats!!! Very sought after size and colour!!



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## DollyDoll

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3912758
> 
> 
> My very first Kelly fresh from my home store.



So beautiful congrats. What size?


----------



## MotoChiq

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3912758
> 
> 
> My very first Kelly fresh from my home store.



Congrats!


----------



## Onthego

ka3na20 said:


> Thank you [emoji8]


How can you tell what size?


----------



## Onthego

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3912758
> 
> 
> My very first Kelly fresh from my home store.


Beautiful. Can you share the size, color , and leather? Congratulations.


----------



## chica727

Small b day gift to myself. Merry Christmas TPFers.


----------



## acrowcounted

chica727 said:


> Small b day gift to myself. Merry Christmas TPFers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913015


Ohhhh I love this one! Didn't even know that a verso of this bag existed! Congrats!


----------



## chica727

acrowcounted said:


> Ohhhh I love this one! Didn't even know that a verso of this bag existed! Congrats!


@acrowcounted: Thank you. It's Picotin 18 eclat. I love the name. Bleu nuit clemence with rose pourpre swift on the interior handle. It's a perfect grab and go bag.


----------



## MotoChiq

chica727 said:


> Small b day gift to myself. Merry Christmas TPFers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913015


Beautiful! Happy birthday and Merry Christmas!


----------



## chica727

MotoChiq said:


> Beautiful! Happy birthday and Merry Christmas!


@MotoChiq: thank you for well wishes, dear MotoChiq. One of perks of having a xmas b day.


----------



## BirkinLover77

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3912758
> 
> 
> My very first Kelly fresh from my home store.


Beautiful! Congratulations! Happy Holidays


----------



## BirkinLover77

chica727 said:


> Small b day gift to myself. Merry Christmas TPFers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913015


Happy Birthday! Beautiful color and have a great day


----------



## cuselover

My birkin verso


----------



## renet

cuselover said:


> My birkin verso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913145



Congrats! So lovely! [emoji7] May I know is this B30 or B25?

I’ll be collecting my first B next week and feel excited about it. [emoji7]


----------



## MotoChiq

cuselover said:


> My birkin verso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913145


Congrats on your SO!


----------



## kaz_7

My recent purchases:

Birkin 35 Clemence verso Blue Nuit and Rose Pourpe lining 
Bearn wallet Rose Pourpe Epsom 
Zulu Coin purse Rose Lipstick Chèvre
Calvi Robot Card case Vert Vertigo Swift


----------



## chica727

BirkinLover77 said:


> Happy Birthday! Beautiful color and have a great day


@BirkinLover71: Thank you. Merry Christmas to you and yours
 [emoji12] [emoji3] [emoji171] [emoji176]


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

chica727 said:


> Small b day gift to myself. Merry Christmas TPFers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913015



Omg I love it! Can u carry it over your shoulders?


----------



## chica727

WellTakenCareOf said:


> Omg I love it! Can u carry it over your shoulders?


@WellTakenCareOf: i can but it would be a stretch. The bag is small, so it looks a bit akward. *smiles*


----------



## WellTakenCareOf

chica727 said:


> @WellTakenCareOf: i can but it would be a stretch. The bag is small, so it looks a bit akward. *smiles*



Lol oh yah, that would be a stretch [emoji28]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cuselover said:


> My birkin verso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913145


I had a dream that I got this bag last night! Hahahaha love it!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kaz_7 said:


> My recent purchases:
> 
> Birkin 35 Clemence verso Blue Nuit and Rose Pourpe lining
> Bearn wallet Rose Pourpe Epsom
> Zulu Coin purse Rose Lipstick Chèvre
> Calvi Robot Card case Vert Vertigo Swift


Wow! Everything is so pretty!!! Congrats!


----------



## cuselover

renet said:


> Congrats! So lovely! [emoji7] May I know is this B30 or B25?
> 
> I’ll be collecting my first B next week and feel excited about it. [emoji7]



My verso is a B30


----------



## westcoastgal

etoupebirkin said:


> My Chanukah present.
> 25 cm Vert Vertigo (Epsom) Kelly w/GHW
> 
> She's cute as a button!!!
> 
> View attachment 3909236


Spring is already on the way. Beautiful color!


----------



## Livia1

Never thought I’d own an Evelyne. It’s definitely not my usual style but I wanted something very practical and it sure fits that bill. 

Evelyne PM in Noir.


----------



## aynrand

kaz_7 said:


> My recent purchases:
> 
> Birkin 35 Clemence verso Blue Nuit and Rose Pourpe lining
> Bearn wallet Rose Pourpe Epsom
> Zulu Coin purse Rose Lipstick Chèvre
> Calvi Robot Card case Vert Vertigo Swift


Gorgeous! Love the navy/pink combo!


----------



## Tony Yang

Hermes Bearn Compact in Braise/Ember Alligator. It's so insanely hard to find a Bearn compact in alligator!


----------



## renet

cuselover said:


> My verso is a B30



Thanks for your reply!  Your verso is very beautiful! I do wish mine would also be verso but as I asked for B25, which may not have verso version.


----------



## Springshine

Got this few days ago My first rodeo ❤️


----------



## Angelian

Christmas presents to me from me  
Le Grand Prix du Faubourg by Ugo Gattoni, CW 10 mauve/violet/jaune soufre, 90cm.
Hapi 3 MM in Magnolia, swift leather.


----------



## cafecreme15

Angelian said:


> Christmas presents to me from me
> Le Grand Prix du Faubourg by Ugo Gattoni, CW 10 mauve/violet/jaune soufre, 90cm.
> Hapi 3 MM in Magnolia, swift leather.
> View attachment 3915046
> View attachment 3915047



What a great match!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Angelian said:


> Christmas presents to me from me
> Le Grand Prix du Faubourg by Ugo Gattoni, CW 10 mauve/violet/jaune soufre, 90cm.
> Hapi 3 MM in Magnolia, swift leather.
> View attachment 3915046
> View attachment 3915047


Beautiful combo! Congratulations


----------



## renet

Springshine said:


> Got this few days ago My first rodeo [emoji173]️



Ooo...love this nude neutral color Rodeo! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gnuj

Angelian said:


> Christmas presents to me from me
> Le Grand Prix du Faubourg by Ugo Gattoni, CW 10 mauve/violet/jaune soufre, 90cm.
> Hapi 3 MM in Magnolia, swift leather.
> View attachment 3915046
> View attachment 3915047



Everything matches beautifully


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Had a successful shopping haul in Vegas, Can't get over my Barenia


----------



## CClovesbags

Santa came early [emoji8]
Have a merry Christmas, everyone


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3915149
> View attachment 3915150
> View attachment 3915151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a successful shopping haul in Vegas, Can't get over my Barenia



Love that Barenia bag!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

CClovesbags said:


> Santa came early [emoji8]
> Have a merry Christmas, everyone
> View attachment 3915176



Congrats! Lovely colour !


----------



## Ang-Lin

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3915149
> View attachment 3915150
> View attachment 3915151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a successful shopping haul in Vegas, Can't get over my Barenia


Oooh! Love them!


----------



## MotoChiq

Tony Yang said:


> Hermes Bearn Compact in Braise/Ember Alligator. It's so insanely hard to find a Bearn compact in alligator!



Wow! that red is TDF!


Angelian said:


> Christmas presents to me from me
> Le Grand Prix du Faubourg by Ugo Gattoni, CW 10 mauve/violet/jaune soufre, 90cm.
> Hapi 3 MM in Magnolia, swift leather.
> View attachment 3915046
> View attachment 3915047



Merry Christmas! What a fabulous gift to give yourself  



Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3915149
> View attachment 3915150
> View attachment 3915151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a successful shopping haul in Vegas, Can't get over my Barenia



Congrats on your new bag! Barenia is my HG 



CClovesbags said:


> Santa came early [emoji8]
> Have a merry Christmas, everyone
> View attachment 3915176


Fabulous! Merry Christmas


----------



## Angelian

cafecreme15 said:


> What a great match!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful combo! Congratulations





Gnuj said:


> Everything matches beautifully





MotoChiq said:


> Merry Christmas! What a fabulous gift to give yourself



Thank you all! And Merry Christmas!


----------



## BirkinLover77

CClovesbags said:


> Santa came early [emoji8]
> Have a merry Christmas, everyone
> View attachment 3915176


Very beautiful and classic! Merry Christmas!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3915149
> View attachment 3915150
> View attachment 3915151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a successful shopping haul in Vegas, Can't get over my Barenia


Beautiful haul! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful haul! Merry Christmas!!


Thanks dear Same to you as well


----------



## Berliner Cat

Happy 2nd Christmas Day!! I got a K32 noir Togo, chocolates and a christmas card from H  Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Finally home for the holidays- just in time to pick this up  Officially on ban island until 2018! [ See what I did there  ]


----------



## Berliner Cat

LovingTheOrange said:


> Finally home for the holidays- just in time to pick this up  Officially on ban island until 2018! [ See what I did there  ]
> View attachment 3916284



A orange box in snow!? I’m wondering what’s inside...


----------



## Ang-Lin

Berliner Cat said:


> Happy 2nd Christmas Day!! I got a K32 noir Togo, chocolates and a christmas card from H  Wishing you a Merry Christmas and a happy new year!


isn't their Christmas card so cute! DS loves it so much I had to keep reminding him to not ruin the card!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LovingTheOrange said:


> Finally home for the holidays- just in time to pick this up  *Officially on ban island until 2018! *[ See what I did there  ]
> View attachment 3916284



Until 2018?  Gosh, you’ll be on Ban Island for a week!!


----------



## renet

My first B, a cute one. [emoji8][emoji7]Twilly and Rodeo were picked up when I went to get her today. Cheers! [emoji6]


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Bought a Vision Agenda refill for 2018. And almost got a refill for one of my Ulysee MM notebooks if it wasn't sold out in both Berlin stores...


----------



## pree

I just adore this design! The colors are so  vibrant!

And my first maxi twilly cut! This wears so easily and it’s nice having ‘less scarf’ especially in warmer weather


----------



## leuleu

pree said:


> View attachment 3917502
> 
> View attachment 3917504
> 
> View attachment 3917506
> 
> 
> I just adore this design! The colors are so  vibrant!
> 
> And my first maxi twilly cut! This wears so easily and it’s nice having ‘less scarf’ especially in warmer weather
> 
> View attachment 3917515
> 
> View attachment 3917516
> 
> View attachment 3917517


Beautiful ! Which number is the scarf ?


----------



## pree

Its colorway 02


----------



## littleblackbag

chica727 said:


> Small b day gift to myself. Merry Christmas TPFers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913015


Wow! The leather looks so thick and lush on this beauty.


----------



## leuleu

pree said:


> View attachment 3917539
> 
> Its colorway 02


Thank you very much.


----------



## crisbac

So happy to share my Christmas present, which was a Podium order btw. My SA is awesome, she knew I wanted a Picotin 18 in black with PHW. 


And a Brides de Gala Love Twilly!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

crisbac said:


> So happy to share my Christmas present, which was a Podium order btw. My SA is awesome, she knew I wanted a Picotin 18 in black with PHW.
> View attachment 3918065
> 
> And a Brides de Gala Love Twilly!
> View attachment 3918068


Ooh, will you tie your new twilly around the new Pico? They would look perfect together and I'd love to see!


----------



## crisbac

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, will you tie your new twilly around the new Pico? They would look perfect together and I'd love to see!


Thank you, bellebellebelle19! In fact, I like twillies best on my wrists. My SA usually wears a twilly around one of her wrists too. And I think this twilly will look perfect with a total black outfit.


----------



## periogirl28

Technically not my latest purchase. I bought this Twilly ages ago and never used it. My Paris SA offered me a surprise bag which matched my dress and goes perfectly together. A cherished Christmas present from my DH, presenting my Plumes Twilly and Pourpre Ostrich Kelly 25. Wishing everyone a healthy, happy, H -filled 2018! ♥️


----------



## etoupebirkin

periogirl28 said:


> Technically not my latest purchase. I bought this Twilly ages ago and never used it. My Paris SA offered me a surprise bag which matched my dress and goes perfectly together. A cherished Christmas present from my DH, presenting my Plumes Twilly and Pourpre Ostrich Kelly 25. Wishing everyone a healthy, happy, H -filled 2018! ♥️


Wow, what a stunningly beautiful bag!!! Wear her in the best of health!!! I love the Plumes twilly too!!!


----------



## periogirl28

etoupebirkin said:


> Wow, what a stunningly beautiful bag!!! Wear her in the best of health!!! I love the Plumes twilly too!!!


Thank you so much dear! A very Happy and Exciting 2018 to you!


----------



## Marlee

I just picked up the Chaine d’ancre enchainee bracelet I ordered [emoji173]️


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Marlee said:


> I just picked up the Chaine d’ancre enchainee bracelet I ordered [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918690
> View attachment 3918691


Congratulations, darling!!We’re twinsies!! I love this bracelet - so pretty and very versatile!!


----------



## Kelly Banana

Marlee said:


> I just picked up the Chaine d’ancre enchainee bracelet I ordered [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918690
> View attachment 3918691



Congratulations Marlee!  This cuff is so beautiful and incredibly versatile!  I love mine especially when it stacks so well with other bracelets too, whether Hermes or not!


----------



## Luxzenith

periogirl28 said:


> Technically not my latest purchase. I bought this Twilly ages ago and never used it. My Paris SA offered me a surprise bag which matched my dress and goes perfectly together. A cherished Christmas present from my DH, presenting my Plumes Twilly and Pourpre Ostrich Kelly 25. Wishing everyone a healthy, happy, H -filled 2018! [emoji813]️



Oh it matches so well!! Meant to go together!!


----------



## periogirl28

Luxzenith said:


> Oh it matches so well!! Meant to go together!!


Thank you my dear! A good SA is simply amazing and makes miracles happen. DH says my face was a such a picture when I saw the bag.


----------



## elizabeth01

Evelyne PM Vert Vertigo [emoji172]


----------



## Marlee

Cambridge Girl said:


> Congratulations, darling!!We’re twinsies!! I love this bracelet - so pretty and very versatile!!





Kelly Banana said:


> Congratulations Marlee!  This cuff is so beautiful and incredibly versatile!  I love mine especially when it stacks so well with other bracelets too, whether Hermes or not!



Thank you both!  I also really love it, the silver is so gorgeous and it fits like a glove!


----------



## cafecreme15

Marlee said:


> I just picked up the Chaine d’ancre enchainee bracelet I ordered [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918690
> View attachment 3918691



Gorgeous!! Have been thinking about buying my first piece of H silver jewelry. Does this cuff have a tendency to slide around on your wrist, or does it mainly stay upright?


----------



## millivanilli

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous!! Have been thinking about buying my first piece of H silver jewelry. Does this cuff have a tendency to slide around on your wrist, or does it mainly stay upright?


 Am interested in that as well!


----------



## cravin

The wife is having a heck of a great Christmas in Rome.  She bought two twillies (one that was a limited edition one for the Rome store) for her Birkin.  The SA was even nice enough to wrap it around the handles for her. I bought myself a tri gold card holder in black box leather.  I thought I’d been lucky escaping with the boys’ college fund intact.  We went back to the Spanish steps today and wife almost bought a green hazlan but decided it wasn’t her color.  Another bullet dodged.  

Then the bleeding started.  A full length Moncler coat and a Love bracelet later, she turns to me and says “still less than another Birkin”  Unfortunately she now thinks that shopping in Europe is nearly free with the tax refund and exchange rates.  This doesn’t bode well for the future.


----------



## Marlee

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous!! Have been thinking about buying my first piece of H silver jewelry. Does this cuff have a tendency to slide around on your wrist, or does it mainly stay upright?





millivanilli said:


> Am interested in that as well!



Thanks!  It stays on exactly the way it is supposed to be worn, it fits me like a glove! The SA's at my boutique did a really great job at measuring my size and there is no way the bracelet could slide around. Good luck finding the right size, I do really recommend this one, it is absolutely stunning!


----------



## cafecreme15

Marlee said:


> Thanks!  It stays on exactly the way it is supposed to be worn, it fits me like a glove! The SA's at my boutique did a really great job at measuring my size and there is no way the bracelet could slide around. Good luck finding the right size, I do really recommend this one, it is absolutely stunning!



This is good to know. I have very small wrists and I love the H bracelets because they are about the only thing that don’t flip around on me. Will definitely be on the lookout for it! Could you kindly share the price? Thank you!


----------



## Marlee

My wrist is quite small as well so I got the SH size, I hope it will fit you as well! It is 500 euros.


----------



## millivanilli

cafecreme15 said:


> This is good to know. I have very small wrists and I love the H bracelets because they are about the only thing that don’t flip around on me. Will definitely be on the lookout for it! Could you kindly share the price? Thank you!


in Europe it's 500 Euro


----------



## cafecreme15

Marlee said:


> My wrist is quite small as well so I got the SH size, I hope it will fit you as well! It is 500 euros.





millivanilli said:


> in Europe it's 500 Euro



I think it’s a much better price than the US! I think US H.com has it listed as $1,025?? Unless I’m looking at the wrong thing, because that’s a huge discrepancy and a crazy price for a silver cuff.


----------



## millivanilli

cafecreme15 said:


> I think it’s a much better price than the US! I think US H.com has it listed as $1,025?? Unless I’m looking at the wrong thing, because that’s a huge discrepancy and a crazy price for a silver cuff.


oh!

Wait, let me link from hermes
http://germany.hermes.com/schmuck/s...rable-product-109509b-25405.html?metal=SILVER

that would be quite unfair if they'd charge double prize.


----------



## cafecreme15

millivanilli said:


> oh!
> 
> Wait, let me link from hermes
> http://germany.hermes.com/schmuck/s...rable-product-109509b-25405.html?metal=SILVER
> 
> that would be quite unfair if they'd charge double prize.



Thanks for this!! I will check with my SA when I see her in a few weeks. I’m going to Europe in a couple of months so I can always seek it out there if the price discrepancy is that much.


----------



## Marlee

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks for this!! I will check with my SA when I see her in a few weeks. I’m going to Europe in a couple of months so I can always seek it out there if the price discrepancy is that much.



The one that costs 1025 dollars on the US site is the large model (it has much larger links), the one I got is the medium model, so hopefully the price for this one will be a lot better in the US than 1025 dollars! I have tried on the large model in the past and it is quite heavy so I can understand the price tag.


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> Technically not my latest purchase. I bought this Twilly ages ago and never used it. My Paris SA offered me a surprise bag which matched my dress and goes perfectly together. A cherished Christmas present from my DH, presenting my Plumes Twilly and Pourpre Ostrich Kelly 25. Wishing everyone a healthy, happy, H -filled 2018! ♥️




OMG, gorgeous!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> Technically not my latest purchase. I bought this Twilly ages ago and never used it. My Paris SA offered me a surprise bag which matched my dress and goes perfectly together. A cherished Christmas present from my DH, presenting my Plumes Twilly and Pourpre Ostrich Kelly 25. Wishing everyone a healthy, happy, H -filled 2018! ♥️



Love Love Love ❤️ Pink suits you very well Congrats!! Happy New Year to you my dear!!


----------



## ceci

DH’s Christmas gifts to me + A tote bag for himself ❤️ while we were visiting Amsterdam


----------



## Melbee

She’s finally here!  25 swift birkin in craie with ghw.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pree said:


> View attachment 3917502
> 
> View attachment 3917504
> 
> View attachment 3917506
> 
> 
> I just adore this design! The colors are so  vibrant!
> 
> And my first maxi twilly cut! This wears so easily and it’s nice having ‘less scarf’ especially in warmer weather
> 
> View attachment 3917515
> 
> View attachment 3917516
> 
> View attachment 3917517



The JQ is gorgeous!!    I haven’t seen any of the SS2018 scarves IRL, and you’re killing me with this !!


----------



## MotoChiq

pree said:


> View attachment 3917502
> 
> View attachment 3917504
> 
> View attachment 3917506
> 
> 
> I just adore this design! The colors are so  vibrant!
> 
> And my first maxi twilly cut! This wears so easily and it’s nice having ‘less scarf’ especially in warmer weather
> 
> View attachment 3917515
> 
> View attachment 3917516
> 
> View attachment 3917517


Twins on the JQ in 02! [emoji3]


----------



## bonnielulu

My Christmas gift from DH. B25 gold with gold hardware.


----------



## xsimplicity

Constance 18 in Black Evercolor with silver hardware

Just a few months ago, I decided to pursue an H collection. I knew it was going to be hard because the closest boutique to me is tiny, so stock is really limited, and I've never purchased from them before, so I had no relationships with any of the SAs there. I was able to find a good SA that followed up with me a few times to check on the colors I wanted, etc. Fast forward to present time, I haven't heard from her in a while, so I decided to call to follow up and wish her happy holidays. Not surprisingly, she said that there wasn't anything in stock. Two days later, I get a phone call in the morning saying that there was a bag for me and I had to come before they closed that day. I live 2 hours away from this boutique, but I told her, say no more, I will see you today. I can't believe that my first H bag is the Constance and it only took 3 months of waiting. I feel blessed!


----------



## catin

xsimplicity said:


> Constance 18 in Black Evercolor with silver hardware
> 
> Just a few months ago, I decided to pursue an H collection. I knew it was going to be hard because the closest boutique to me is tiny, so stock is really limited, and I've never purchased from them before, so I had no relationships with any of the SAs there. I was able to find a good SA that followed up with me a few times to check on the colors I wanted, etc. Fast forward to present time, I haven't heard from her in a while, so I decided to call to follow up and wish her happy holidays. Not surprisingly, she said that there wasn't anything in stock. Two days later, I get a phone call in the morning saying that there was a bag for me and I had to come before they closed that day. I live 2 hours away from this boutique, but I told her, say no more, I will see you today. I can't believe that my first H bag is the Constance and it only took 3 months of waiting. I feel blessed!


Congratulations! Pretty bag to enjoy the new year's with


----------



## Meowwu

December is my birthday month! I did most of my Hermes shopping this year this month (most of which were before Christmas)!  I will ease off hermes purchases once we enter into January! lol. 

Picked up a small arm candy for myself today. Photo taken next to one of my birthday presents. 



Kelly double tour in rose gold hardware in Gris asphalte! My favorite colour this season. 



It looks quite similar to maron glacé with rose gold clic. 


I can’t wait to wear it with my Gris asphalte bag!! 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Kelly Banana

I already have slipped a chance away a few weeks ago (which I regretted it) so I did not let it ago this time when I was offered another one (silver Galop bracelet) yesterday!


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Love Love Love ❤️ Pink suits you very well Congrats!! Happy New Year to you my dear!!





tramcaro said:


> OMG, gorgeous!!!  Congratulations!



Thank you both kindly and a Happy New Year!


----------



## rainneday

Kelly Banana said:


> I already have slipped a chance away a few weeks ago (which I regretted it) so I did not let it ago this time when I was offered another one (silver Galop bracelet) yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3919504



This bracelet is the piece of H jewelry that I wear the most. It will warm to your skin and you won't even realize that you have it on. My only advice is to not fall asleep wearing it, it can be quite dangerous in that way. Congratulations & enjoy!


----------



## DR2014

rainneday said:


> This bracelet is the piece of H jewelry that I wear the most. It will warm to your skin and you won't even realize that you have it on. My only advice is to not fall asleep wearing it, it can be quite dangerous in that way. Congratulations & enjoy!


I love this bracelet but I was afraid it is too big!  Do you find you hit it on things or is it just a question of getting used to it?


----------



## Kelly Banana

rainneday said:


> This bracelet is the piece of H jewelry that I wear the most. It will warm to your skin and you won't even realize that you have it on. My only advice is to not fall asleep wearing it, it can be quite dangerous in that way. Congratulations & enjoy!



Thanks rainneday!  I do agree with you, the bracelet indeed warmed to my skin!  I love H silver jewellery so much, not only because if its design but also nicely cut and polished, never leave me a scratch nor marks, and they are very solid too.


----------



## juzluvpink

What an excellent way for me to end 2017! This was totally unexpected as my SA only put in the request 2 weeks ago.

I’m in cloud nine and ban island of course.

Happy 2017 and a wonderful 2018 ahead!!


----------



## rainneday

DR2014 said:


> I love this bracelet but I was afraid it is too big!  Do you find you hit it on things or is it just a question of getting used to it?



I do think it's about getting used to it. When I first started wearing this Galop I was worried that I would accidentally clobber someone with it (I tend to talk with my hands), but it's not as bulky as it seems. It is weighty, but not in a bad way, and because it warms up you don't really notice it moving around. I think that the first night that I wore it for a few hours I had it resting on the wrong spot and noticed some discomfort, but since then I have never had that issue, though I'm not sure what I did differently then vs. now. I was comfortable with the weight of the clic clacs & Galop is heavier than those. Additionally, most of my jewelry is understated (with the exception of the CdC), and is also gold, but Galop blends in fine & I have received a few random compliments on it. I tried the bulkier, twisted version, but it wasn't as comfortable for me. Best of luck if you decide to try it out!


----------



## rainneday

Kelly Banana said:


> Thanks rainneday!  I do agree with you, the bracelet indeed warmed to my skin!  I love H silver jewellery so much, not only because if its design but also nicely cut and polished, never leave me a scratch nor marks, and they are very solid too.



So solid & substantial, yes, exactly. It feels expensive on


----------



## DR2014

rainneday said:


> I do think it's about getting used to it. When I first started wearing this Galop I was worried that I would accidentally clobber someone with it (I tend to talk with my hands), but it's not as bulky as it seems. It is weighty, but not in a bad way, and because it warms up you don't really notice it moving around. I think that the first night that I wore it for a few hours I had it resting on the wrong spot and noticed some discomfort, but since then I have never had that issue, though I'm not sure what I did differently then vs. now. I was comfortable with the weight of the clic clacs & Galop is heavier than those. Additionally, most of my jewelry is understated (with the exception of the CdC), and is also gold, but Galop blends in fine & I have received a few random compliments on it. I tried the bulkier, twisted version, but it wasn't as comfortable for me. Best of luck if you decide to try it out!


Thank you for that.  I am going to go try it on again because every time I see it I long for it!  Ha ha. I usually wear the behapi double tour and I have a mini dog I love, so the Galop is a bit of a departure style wise!


----------



## rainneday

DR2014 said:


> Thank you for that.  I am going to go try it on again because every time I see it I long for it!  Ha ha. I usually wear the behapi double tour and I have a mini dog I love, so the Galop is a bit of a departure style wise!



That's the only way to know! Be sure to look at yourself in the long mirror to see how the Galop looks in perspective to your entire frame, because if you just sit at the table with it on...it does seem to be more overwhelming than it actually is. And please come back and share  &YW!


----------



## DR2014

rainneday said:


> That's the only way to know! Be sure to look at yourself in the long mirror to see how the Galop looks in perspective to your entire frame, because if you just sit at the table with it on...it does seem to be more overwhelming than it actually is. And please come back and share  &YW!


I will, rainneday - thanks!


----------



## cafecreme15

Marlee said:


> The one that costs 1025 dollars on the US site is the large model (it has much larger links), the one I got is the medium model, so hopefully the price for this one will be a lot better in the US than 1025 dollars! I have tried on the large model in the past and it is quite heavy so I can understand the price tag.



Ah this makes sense! Perhaps they were out of the small model so this was the only one I saw.


----------



## renet

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3919540
> 
> View attachment 3919542
> 
> 
> What an excellent way for me to end 2017! This was totally unexpected as my SA only put in the request 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I’m in cloud nine and ban island of course.
> 
> Happy 2017 and a wonderful 2018 ahead!!



Congrats, juzluvpink!  We’re twins on this versatile bag!  I got mine last year before Xmas. 

Happy 2018 ahead!


----------



## xsimplicity

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3919540
> 
> View attachment 3919542
> 
> 
> What an excellent way for me to end 2017! This was totally unexpected as my SA only put in the request 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I’m in cloud nine and ban island of course.
> 
> Happy 2017 and a wonderful 2018 ahead!!



Congrats! She’s a beauty!! My dream bag.


----------



## MotoChiq

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3919540
> 
> View attachment 3919542
> 
> 
> What an excellent way for me to end 2017! This was totally unexpected as my SA only put in the request 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I’m in cloud nine and ban island of course.
> 
> Happy 2017 and a wonderful 2018 ahead!!


Congrats on your new K. What a way to close 2017 and ring in 2018!


----------



## divinexjanice

Nanami_S. said:


> From Houston.



Hello from a fellow h lover houstonian [emoji173]️


----------



## txrosegirl

divinexjanice said:


> Hello from a fellow h lover houstonian [emoji173]️


hi to both of you! from houston as well


----------



## txrosegirl

a couple more firsts for me! thanks to my lovely SM and SA (the SM actually told my SA he should ask me about this because he thought i liked this color which i do!) 

first summer silk scarf and my very first H clutch


----------



## Ang-Lin

txrosegirl said:


> a couple more firsts for me! thanks to my lovely SM and SA (the SM actually told my SA he should ask me about this because he thought i liked this color which i do!)
> 
> first summer silk scarf and my very first H clutch
> View attachment 3919968


Congrats!!! I love my Jige and am sure you’ll find a lot of use of her!


----------



## txrosegirl

Ang-Lin said:


> Congrats!!! I love my Jige and am sure you’ll find a lot of use of her!


i think i will love the jige and am excited about using her! thank you so much!


----------



## seasounds

txrosegirl said:


> a couple more firsts for me! thanks to my lovely SM and SA (the SM actually told my SA he should ask me about this because he thought i liked this color which i do!)
> 
> first summer silk scarf and my very first H clutch
> View attachment 3919968


Beautiful, vibrant colors!


----------



## Ang-Lin

When you like this year’s Christmas card so much you have to buy the scarf.... introducing Ugo Gattoni’s Grand Prix du Faubourg!


----------



## Julide

Ang-Lin said:


> When you like this year’s Christmas card so much you have to buy the scarf.... introducing Ugo Gattoni’s Grand Prix du Faubourg!



Is this the original colourway? So beautiful!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Julide said:


> Is this the original colourway? So beautiful!!


Thank you @Julide !!! I’m guessing this is the OG colorway? Hehe. It’s exactly the same as the card. It’s CW08. I would’ve gotten the one where it’s white and grey, but there was only two left in the store and the other CW is 04 (the blue and green). My SA said that this design been flying off the shelf since they came in a couple of weeks ago so I’m looking forward to mod pics on this forum, hopefully soon!


----------



## shrpthorn

Bracelets are Christmas presents from DH. I know others have the Tuareg one but I don't think I have seen the agate slab in resin on the tpf. I really like these open style bracelets because they go on and off at the wrist. I have small wrists but big hands so find it difficult to fit the enamel bangles.


----------



## txrosegirl

seasounds said:


> Beautiful, vibrant colors!


thank you!!  hoping i can use the clutch for NYE dinner tomorrow night!


----------



## txrosegirl

Ang-Lin said:


> When you like this year’s Christmas card so much you have to buy the scarf.... introducing Ugo Gattoni’s Grand Prix du Faubourg!


love this so much! my store does not have this design in yet and your pics make me more excited about it!!  thank you!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

What was inside my orange box! Introducing my last purchase until 2018: B30 Etoupe GHW. 

I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays


----------



## seasounds

LovingTheOrange said:


> What was inside my orange box! Introducing my last purchase until 2018: B30 Etoupe GHW.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays
> 
> View attachment 3920174


Fantastic!


----------



## Meta

Ang-Lin said:


> When you like this year’s Christmas card so much you have to buy the scarf.... introducing Ugo Gattoni’s Grand Prix du Faubourg!





Ang-Lin said:


> Thank you @Julide !!! I’m guessing this is the OG colorway? Hehe. It’s exactly the same as the card. It’s CW08. I would’ve gotten the one where it’s white and grey, but there was only two left in the store and the other CW is 04 (the blue and green). My SA said that this design been flying off the shelf since they came in a couple of weeks ago so I’m looking forward to mod pics on this forum, hopefully soon!


Congrats on your new silk purchase! I love this design and have put myself on a 90 ban, so I was pleased to finally get my hands on the greeting card instead!  Btw, quite a few cws of this Grand Prix du Faubourg silk have been posted on the SS18 silk thread (Here, here and here) .


----------



## ittybitty

txrosegirl said:


> a couple more firsts for me! thanks to my lovely SM and SA (the SM actually told my SA he should ask me about this because he thought i liked this color which i do!)
> 
> first summer silk scarf and my very first H clutch
> View attachment 3919968



Beautiful! Even more gorgeous together! A complimentary pairing [emoji7]


----------



## ittybitty

txrosegirl said:


> a couple more firsts for me! thanks to my lovely SM and SA (the SM actually told my SA he should ask me about this because he thought i liked this color which i do!)
> 
> first summer silk scarf and my very first H clutch
> View attachment 3919968



Beautiful! Even more gorgeous together! A complimentary pairing [emoji7]


----------



## Ang-Lin

LovingTheOrange said:


> What was inside my orange box! Introducing my last purchase until 2018: B30 Etoupe GHW.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays
> 
> View attachment 3920174


beautiful!


----------



## Ang-Lin

txrosegirl said:


> love this so much! my store does not have this design in yet and your pics make me more excited about it!!  thank you!


I'm sure it'll come really soon! When it does, RUN!


----------



## Ang-Lin

weN84 said:


> Congrats on your new silk purchase! I love this design and have put myself on a 90 ban, so I was pleased to finally get my hands on the greeting card instead!  Btw, quite a few cws of this Grand Prix du Faubourg silk have been posted on the SS18 silk thread (Here, here and here) .


thank you @weN84! Hope the 90 ban gets lifted soon....


----------



## obsessedwhermes

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3919540
> 
> View attachment 3919542
> 
> 
> What an excellent way for me to end 2017! This was totally unexpected as my SA only put in the request 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I’m in cloud nine and ban island of course.
> 
> Happy 2017 and a wonderful 2018 ahead!!



I love this!! Been looking for this forever!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3919540
> 
> View attachment 3919542
> 
> 
> What an excellent way for me to end 2017! This was totally unexpected as my SA only put in the request 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I’m in cloud nine and ban island of course.
> 
> Happy 2017 and a wonderful 2018 ahead!!


oh WOW!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## tlgoh1

Finally finish collecting the Pegase Porcelain Change tray just right before the new year!  Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## rainneday

tlgoh1 said:


> Finally finish collecting the Pegase Porcelain Change tray just right before the new year!  Happy New Year Everyone!



Oh wow, so pretty. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## tlgoh1

rainneday said:


> Oh wow, so pretty. Do you have a favorite?


The blue one! Looked more structured  Happy new year to you!


----------



## rainneday

tlgoh1 said:


> The blue one! Looked more structured  Happy new year to you!



It is absolutely stunning. Thank you, happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## Luxzenith

My purchase today ., my last quota bags of the year from my 2 H stores I patronize. 

Happy New year!! Both are sellier 28, epsom in blue electric and black ! 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## celialow

Something small in blue electric to close off 2017


----------



## hopiko

LovingTheOrange said:


> What was inside my orange box! Introducing my last purchase until 2018: B30 Etoupe GHW.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays
> 
> View attachment 3920174


Congrats!  Twins on this gorgeous bag! You will love it!


----------



## Dupsy

Been wanting this for so long but wanted to see it in person first [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Dupsy

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3919540
> 
> View attachment 3919542
> 
> 
> What an excellent way for me to end 2017! This was totally unexpected as my SA only put in the request 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I’m in cloud nine and ban island of course.
> 
> Happy 2017 and a wonderful 2018 ahead!!


Swoon [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Dupsy

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3915149
> View attachment 3915150
> View attachment 3915151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a successful shopping haul in Vegas, Can't get over my Barenia [emoji3]


Oh my gosh!! Love everything [emoji7]


bonnielulu said:


> My Christmas gift from DH. B25 gold with gold hardware.


----------



## Gigllee

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3920627
> 
> 
> My purchase today ., my last quota bags of the year from my 2 H stores I patronize.
> 
> Happy New year!! Both are sellier 28, epsom in blue electric and black !
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


They are both stunners. I would have thought from the pics That  the black was a 32 and the BE 28. Congrats


----------



## shrpthorn

Continuing on with my Tuoareg bracelet for Christmas - the following "still life". The bracelet and buckle are H-pieces in silver, the necklace is a Tuoareg tribal piece from Africa (souvenir of a trip)  in nickel. I was  thrilled to match my Cuirs du Desert scarf.


----------



## BirkinLover77

LovingTheOrange said:


> What was inside my orange box! Introducing my last purchase until 2018: B30 Etoupe GHW.
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays
> 
> View attachment 3920174


So beautiful! Excellent way to end the year and happy new year


----------



## BirkinLover77

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3920627
> 
> 
> My purchase today ., my last quota bags of the year from my 2 H stores I patronize.
> 
> Happy New year!! Both are sellier 28, epsom in blue electric and black !
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful Duo! Amazing and classic color! Congratulations


----------



## rainneday

Who else is ready for spring? 
Clic Clac is Bois de Rose.


----------



## westcoastgal

renet said:


> My first B, a cute one. [emoji8][emoji7]Twilly and Rodeo were picked up when I went to get her today. Cheers! [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3916656


Cute reveal!


----------



## azukitea

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3920627
> 
> 
> My purchase today ., my last quota bags of the year from my 2 H stores I patronize.
> 
> Happy New year!! Both are sellier 28, epsom in blue electric and black !
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



wow a double score, many congrats


----------



## Meowwu

A couple hours before the new year, last unboxing. A last present from me to me for my birthday. 




Jige in Beton colour. I had wanted one in Gris Asphalte so badly but I couldn’t find one (and missed the opportunity on h.com). 


Here is a colour comparison with Gris asphalte in swift as well. 



I realized yesterday that my recent purchases (other than slg) are all neutral colours! I might do a colour comparison between craie, beton and Gris asphalte in the next couple of days.


----------



## Alexa67

At first I wish Hermès lover a great new year.
Additional my new Hermès addiction, my new Double face scarf in cashmere. Believe me they are incredibly soft and smooth. Much more it’s surprising that I saw this kind of scarf here not often.


----------



## renet

westcoastgal said:


> Cute reveal!



Thank you! 

Happy 2018 to everyone![emoji5][emoji322]


----------



## cravin

Happy New Year all.  Some folks messaged me about the limited edition twilly that we purchased in Rome.  Here is a picture of both.  The limited edition one is the blue one as it was produced for the opening of the new boutique and represents one of the colors in Roma’s football teams’ bi-color jerseys.


----------



## crisbac

cravin said:


> View attachment 3921478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year all.  Some folks messaged me about the limited edition twilly that we purchased in Rome.  Here is a picture of both.  The limited edition one is the blue one as it was produced for the opening of the new boutique and represents one of the colors in Roma’s football teams’ bi-color jerseys.


Gorgeous!  Thank you so much for sharing, cravin! Happy New Year!


----------



## periogirl28

Alexa67 said:


> At first I wish Hermès lover a great new year.
> Additional my new Hermès addiction, my new Double face scarf in cashmere. Believe me they are incredibly soft and smooth. Much more it’s surprising that I saw this kind of scarf here not often.
> 
> View attachment 3921354
> View attachment 3921356


Actually I love these and DH has one which I borrow. I guess they don't have designs and aren't featured as much here but I definitely think they are top notch.


----------



## Serva1

cravin said:


> View attachment 3921478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year all.  Some folks messaged me about the limited edition twilly that we purchased in Rome.  Here is a picture of both.  The limited edition one is the blue one as it was produced for the opening of the new boutique and represents one of the colors in Roma’s football teams’ bi-color jerseys.



Such a wonderful souvenir from Rome and visiting the new grand store! I regret they didn’t offer anything similar when the Copenhagen store was opened this year.


----------



## Gnuj

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3920627
> 
> 
> My purchase today ., my last quota bags of the year from my 2 H stores I patronize.
> 
> Happy New year!! Both are sellier 28, epsom in blue electric and black !
> 
> Thanks for letting me share![/QUOTE
> 
> Great purchases to end the year!!


----------



## krawford

Alexa67 said:


> At first I wish Hermès lover a great new year.
> Additional my new Hermès addiction, my new Double face scarf in cashmere. Believe me they are incredibly soft and smooth. Much more it’s surprising that I saw this kind of scarf here not often.
> 
> View attachment 3921354
> View attachment 3921356


I have been looking at that exact scarf. Love it


----------



## Alexa67

periogirl28 said:


> Actually I love these and DH has one which I borrow. I guess they don't have designs and aren't featured as much here but I definitely think they are top notch.



Yes, you’re right. They are not so visible for the Hermès style. And it seams the boutiques get not many of them. My one was saved by the manager and he told me there is just one in an other color left. Hopefully you can borrow it often 
Also for spring it will be also a nice stole.


----------



## boo1689

periogirl28 said:


> Technically not my latest purchase. I bought this Twilly ages ago and never used it. My Paris SA offered me a surprise bag which matched my dress and goes perfectly together. A cherished Christmas present from my DH, presenting my Plumes Twilly and Pourpre Ostrich Kelly 25. Wishing everyone a healthy, happy, H -filled 2018! ♥️



 absolutely gorgeous dearest ~~~ this baby and the twilly are sooooo you!! Congrats~ DH is such a sweetheart!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

boo1689 said:


> absolutely gorgeous dearest ~~~ this baby and the twilly are sooooo you!! Congrats~ DH is such a sweetheart!!!!


Thanks so much my dearest! We are both blessed with fabulous hubbies!


----------



## Alexa67

krawford said:


> I have been looking at that exact scarf. Love it



Thanks, the next winter with some new colors will and come for you. I also needed a year with thinking about it. I saw them last year and decided in summer I’ll buy one, if them arrive, because the prices for them raised to extrem.


----------



## eliwon

shrpthorn said:


> Continuing on with my Tuoareg bracelet for Christmas - the following "still life". The bracelet and buckle are H-pieces in silver, the necklace is a Tuoareg tribal piece from Africa (souvenir of a trip)  in nickel. I was  thrilled to match my Cuirs du Desert scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920957
> View attachment 3920958
> View attachment 3920959



Congrats on your Touareg pieces! Would love the bracelet, so far only managed to acquire the Touareg Kelly Cadena. Solid silver so surprisingly heavy - wearing it as a pendant on a black silk cord with silver finishing ends.


----------



## eliwon

Alexa67 said:


> At first I wish Hermès lover a great new year.
> Additional my new Hermès addiction, my new Double face scarf in cashmere. Believe me they are incredibly soft and smooth. Much more it’s surprising that I saw this kind of scarf here not often.
> 
> View attachment 3921354
> View attachment 3921356



Perhaps these don't show up too often here because so many members live in warm/hot/tropic climates?


----------



## siphone

My first Mini Constance!


----------



## loveydovey35

sarahslater88 said:


> Hi ladies - have loved browsing through all your awesome purchases the past couple months
> 
> Finally something new to post on my end - behold the lovely B35 in Gold Togo with PHW  such a beaut!



GORGEOUS! On my wish list.


----------



## acrowcounted

siphone said:


> My first Mini Constance!


Beautiful! Gris Asphalte?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Alexa67 said:


> At first I wish Hermès lover a great new year.
> Additional my new Hermès addiction, my new Double face scarf in cashmere. Believe me they are incredibly soft and smooth. Much more it’s surprising that I saw this kind of scarf here not often.
> 
> View attachment 3921354
> View attachment 3921356


Love this scarf and it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Monaliceke

I find myself continuously drooling over all the Constance pictures...... Really hope to be offered one soon!


----------



## shiba

A pre-loved Shoulder Birkin II in Rouge Garance  (I believe it might be anyways) with silver hardware. It was chosen especially for travel as it is not overwhelming to carry but still quite roomy.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I just got home from vacation a few hours ago and was so excited to open some boxes to find these. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I’m not too good at playing the H game and building relationships in the store so I had to get it from a reputable reseller instead. Almost new condition and last year’s model. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kristal7788

siphone said:


> My first Mini Constance!



I got my first mini Constance in the exact same color combo as yours!!  [emoji7]


----------



## siphone

Kristal7788 said:


> I got my first mini Constance in the exact same color combo as yours!!  [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3922985



❤️❤️ Hermes sisters! XOXO


----------



## siphone

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! Gris Asphalte?



Etain Gris Asphalte is next on my list though! A girl can never have enough H


----------



## Kristal7788

siphone said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Hermes sisters! XOXO



[emoji1373] yeah!! Waiting for my next one in RGHW hopefully. [emoji1]


----------



## Pessie

Evelyne GM in noir


----------



## celialow

My 1st Kelly 
32 in black togo with phw.


----------



## cravin

Here is the Guernesey.  Love how small it is for when I’m wearing a suit.  Not sure of the leather as we removed the label from the side of the box in case of customs.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rainneday said:


> Who else is ready for spring?
> Clic Clac is Bois de Rose.


Gorgeous pairings dear! Yes, I for one am ready for Spring.... feels like Winter just started though (((sigh)))


----------



## rainneday

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous pairings dear! Yes, I for one am ready for Spring.... feels like Winter just started though (((sigh)))



Awww @Israeli_Flava, you guys are getting the worst of it over there , we're just having earthquakes  Here's to hoping that spring reaches us more quickly than we expected!  & thank you for the lovely comment!


----------



## sarahslater88

Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year 

My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## brenpanda

Congrats!! Enjoy her


----------



## Dupsy

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year [emoji3]
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Wow!! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] enjoy in good health.


----------



## seasounds

^ Sarah -
She's a head-turner!  Lucky you!


----------



## atelierforward

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I just got home from vacation a few hours ago and was so excited to open some boxes to find these. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I’m not too good at playing the H game and building relationships in the store so I had to get it from a reputable reseller instead. Almost new condition and last year’s model. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3922960


Beautiful! Love that gucci belt with it too


----------



## Alexa67

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I just got home from vacation a few hours ago and was so excited to open some boxes to find these. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I’m not too good at playing the H game and building relationships in the store so I had to get it from a reputable reseller instead. Almost new condition and last year’s model. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3922960



Very nice and classic Kelly. Congrat on this finding, she looks really like new. I hope you will have much with this beauty and Black goes with all.


----------



## Ang-Lin

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


2018 is off to a good start! congrats!!


----------



## txrosegirl

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


so gorgeous!! what a wonderful way to start the new year!


----------



## BirkinLover77

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Wow! Awesome way to start the new year! Congratulations


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Awesome!! I love verso! Your bag is gorgeous!! Enjoy!!


----------



## werner

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


It's spectacular!


----------



## MotoChiq

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year [emoji3]
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Congrats on your new B!


----------



## Lilian Hui

@sarahslater88 the orange poppy lining  congrats on a beautiful beautiful bag!!!! 

My new babies from Vegas last week  

























I have two Lindys (Etain and Gris Asphalt with gold h/w) and a mini Constance (Blue Swift) on the way to HK, we shipped to avoid more duties so I will see them later this month! 
Thanks for letting me share.. I'm over the moon about discovering my love for Lindy this trip!


----------



## lipeach21

First hermes sandals. Rivage in bleu smalt. Had to size up due to my heels.  Cant wait to wear it next month.


----------



## sarahslater88

Lilian Hui said:


> @sarahslater88 the orange poppy lining  congrats on a beautiful beautiful bag!!!!
> 
> My new babies from Vegas last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Lindys (Etain and Gris Asphalt with gold h/w) and a mini Constance (Blue Swift) on the way to HK, we shipped to avoid more duties so I will see them later this month!
> Thanks for letting me share.. I'm over the moon about discovering my love for Lindy this trip!


 
Thanks dear! Wooooooooow those are all beauties, congrats so much on a more than successful start to your H year! Enjoy and share some action pics


----------



## DollyDoll

Lilian Hui said:


> @sarahslater88 the orange poppy lining  congrats on a beautiful beautiful bag!!!!
> 
> My new babies from Vegas last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Lindys (Etain and Gris Asphalt with gold h/w) and a mini Constance (Blue Swift) on the way to HK, we shipped to avoid more duties so I will see them later this month!
> Thanks for letting me share.. I'm over the moon about discovering my love for Lindy this trip!



Wow so many beautiful bags and all at once congrats on your amazing purchases! Do you mind me asking did you buy all from one boutique in Vegas?


----------



## seasounds

Lilian Hui said:


> @sarahslater88 the orange poppy lining  congrats on a beautiful beautiful bag!!!!
> 
> My new babies from Vegas last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Lindys (Etain and Gris Asphalt with gold h/w) and a mini Constance (Blue Swift) on the way to HK, we shipped to avoid more duties so I will see them later this month!
> Thanks for letting me share.. I'm over the moon about discovering my love for Lindy this trip!



Wow!  You hit the jack-pot!!


----------



## miss.winni3

I just got home from lunch with my hubby to see the mailman dropping off my new purchase! I just had to share!

Got a good deal on a pre loved vibrato! I'm obsessed with the vibrancy and the colors! There's a little spot in the middle but overall I'm over the moon with it! It was a good start to a new year!


----------



## westcoastgal

miss.winni3 said:


> I just got home from lunch with my hubby to see the mailman dropping off my new purchase! I just had to share!
> 
> Got a good deal on a pre loved vibrato! I'm obsessed with the vibrancy and the colors! There's a little spot in the middle but overall I'm over the moon with it! It was a good start to a new year!


It’s beautiful!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lilian Hui said:


> @sarahslater88 the orange poppy lining  congrats on a beautiful beautiful bag!!!!
> 
> My new babies from Vegas last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Lindys (Etain and Gris Asphalt with gold h/w) and a mini Constance (Blue Swift) on the way to HK, we shipped to avoid more duties so I will see them later this month!
> Thanks for letting me share.. I'm over the moon about discovering my love for Lindy this trip!


Wow Amazing Haul! Enjoy all tour fabulous H purchase. Happy New Year


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Lilian Hui said:


> @sarahslater88 the orange poppy lining  congrats on a beautiful beautiful bag!!!!
> 
> My new babies from Vegas last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Lindys (Etain and Gris Asphalt with gold h/w) and a mini Constance (Blue Swift) on the way to HK, we shipped to avoid more duties so I will see them later this month!
> Thanks for letting me share.. I'm over the moon about discovering my love for Lindy this trip!



Major major haul here! Love all your goodies! Can’t wait for you to reveal all!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lilian Hui

DollyDoll said:


> Wow so many beautiful bags and all at once congrats on your amazing purchases! Do you mind me asking did you buy all from one boutique in Vegas?


Hihi and thank you ! We went back and forth between boutique in Bellagio (where we stay) and the one in Crystals. I much prefer the boutique at Crystals though!!


----------



## Lilian Hui

obsessedwhermes said:


> Major major haul here! Love all your goodies! Can’t wait for you to reveal all!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you my friend  I can't wait to be reunited with the Ls!!


----------



## Lilian Hui

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow Amazing Haul! Enjoy all tour fabulous H purchase. Happy New Year


Happy happy new year to you as well!! Thank you  


sarahslater88 said:


> Thanks dear! Wooooooooow those are all beauties, congrats so much on a more than successful start to your H year! Enjoy and share some action pics


Thanks so much, I'm drooling over your new B.. She is a show stopper! I will be sure to post some action pics!


----------



## Rhl2987

miss.winni3 said:


> I just got home from lunch with my hubby to see the mailman dropping off my new purchase! I just had to share!
> 
> Got a good deal on a pre loved vibrato! I'm obsessed with the vibrancy and the colors! There's a little spot in the middle but overall I'm over the moon with it! It was a good start to a new year!


Now that is a stylish bag


----------



## Rhl2987

My special honeymoon purchases in South America! I got a few choices of Birkin’s and Kelly’s (not to mention the stunning exotic Constance mini’s that were on display), but I picked a Kelly Cut as I’ve been trying to get my hands on one for awhile. I adore neutrals, so this natural Sable swift will fit right in with my collection! 

I love the Under the Waves design, and my husband picked this colorway for a twilly. It was a special H visit because this was the first time he was interested in my purchase and his two top picks were a Noir B30 or this Kelly cut. We agreed this was the better purchase (and easier to take home). Apologies for the poor indoor night lighting.


----------



## brenpanda

Rhl2987 said:


> My special honeymoon purchases in South America! I got a few choices of Birkin’s and Kelly’s (not to mention the stunning exotic Constance mini’s that were on display), but I picked a Kelly Cut as I’ve been trying to get my hands on one for awhile. I adore neutrals, so this natural Sable swift will fit right in with my collection!
> 
> I love the Under the Waves design, and my husband picked this colorway for a twilly. It was a special H visit because this was the first time he was interested in my purchase and his two top picks were a Noir B30 or this Kelly cut. We agreed this was the better purchase (and easier to take home). Apologies for the poor indoor night lighting.


Love your Kelly cut and the twilly! Great picks!


----------



## navicular

Vision agenda in lizard! 
Not a skin everyone loves but I truly adore the scale pattern and iridescence

From the leather coffret (SO box):

The nobility of polished lizard lies in its minuscule scales, which give it unrivalled sophistication. Originating from a species that lives in the wild, it is an extremely fine, rare skin. 
First appeared: 1920s
Look: Glossy small scales 
Feel: Ultra smooth
How it changes over time: Keeps it’s shape; the glossiness fades slightly 
Uses: Suitable for small bags or clutches and structured small leather goods

(Mine is stamped with a single dash - denoting the species to be Varanus niloticus; African nile monitor)


----------



## Jsusan

Lilian Hui said:


> @sarahslater88 the orange poppy lining  congrats on a beautiful beautiful bag!!!!
> 
> My new babies from Vegas last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Lindys (Etain and Gris Asphalt with gold h/w) and a mini Constance (Blue Swift) on the way to HK, we shipped to avoid more duties so I will see them later this month!
> Thanks for letting me share.. I'm over the moon about discovering my love for Lindy this trip! [/QUOTbig congratulation so beautiful


----------



## fatcat2523

I got the Cape Cod double tour in burgundy TGM size for myself as birthday present (in 2 weeks). I am glad it got transfer from another store in time before price increase next week. I love the color and size of it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Will some one please tell me why I keep buying these???


----------



## cafecreme15

fatcat2523 said:


> I got the Cape Cod double tour in burgundy TGM size for myself as birthday present (in 2 weeks). I am glad it got transfer from another store in time before price increase next week. I love the color and size of it!
> View attachment 3926738
> 
> View attachment 3926739



Great purchase! There’s probably another thread on this, but for what items will the price increase effect?


----------



## fatcat2523

cafecreme15 said:


> Great purchase! There’s probably another thread on this, but for what items will the price increase effect?



Thank you. For now I only know watch will have price increase. I will try to find out more. Sorry


----------



## Monique1004

Over 2 years of waiting on pink or purple Pico MM from boutique. I got tired of waiting & decided to get a pre-loved one with right color since H doesn't want to make the colors that I want any time soon. My new to me Pico MM in Iris.


----------



## Monique1004

BBC said:


> Will some one please tell me why I keep buying these???
> 
> View attachment 3926769



I have same problem too...


----------



## Joy2006

My new to me Plume 28.
Thank you Rouge H. for your help.


----------



## leuleu

BBC said:


> Will some one please tell me why I keep buying these???
> 
> View attachment 3926769


Because they are pretty, fun, colorful and put a big smile on your face every time you put one on your bag 
PS : You are not alone !


----------



## Rhl2987

BBC said:


> Will some one please tell me why I keep buying these???
> 
> View attachment 3926769


I do not own any Rodeos yet, but this is my favorite colorways I’ve seen!! It’s lovely and I may buy one after seeing your reveal


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Will some one please tell me why I keep buying these???
> 
> View attachment 3926769


They're irresistible hun!!! The only way I resist is to stay away from H. That's a very cute color combo!!! I need that one for Trenchy!!! hahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Joy2006 said:


> My new to me Plume 28.
> Thank you Rouge H. for your help.
> 
> View attachment 3926962


Love this bag!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Monique1004 said:


> Over 2 years of waiting on pink or purple Pico MM from boutique. I got tired of waiting & decided to get a pre-loved one with right color since H doesn't want to make the colors that I want any time soon. My new to me Pico MM in Iris.
> View attachment 3926871
> View attachment 3926872


You made the right decision... IRIS is amazing dear!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Rhl2987 said:


> My special honeymoon purchases in South America! I got a few choices of Birkin’s and Kelly’s (not to mention the stunning exotic Constance mini’s that were on display), but I picked a Kelly Cut as I’ve been trying to get my hands on one for awhile. I adore neutrals, so this natural Sable swift will fit right in with my collection!
> 
> I love the Under the Waves design, and my husband picked this colorway for a twilly. It was a special H visit because this was the first time he was interested in my purchase and his two top picks were a Noir B30 or this Kelly cut. We agreed this was the better purchase (and easier to take home). Apologies for the poor indoor night lighting.


Wow! KC is absolutely stunning and a beautiful neutral, love the twilly. Congratulations


----------



## Rhl2987

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! KC is absolutely stunning and a beautiful neutral, love the twilly. Congratulations


Thank you dear!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Rhl2987 said:


> My special honeymoon purchases in South America! I got a few choices of Birkin’s and Kelly’s (not to mention the stunning exotic Constance mini’s that were on display), but I picked a Kelly Cut as I’ve been trying to get my hands on one for awhile. I adore neutrals, so this natural Sable swift will fit right in with my collection!
> 
> I love the Under the Waves design, and my husband picked this colorway for a twilly. It was a special H visit because this was the first time he was interested in my purchase and his two top picks were a Noir B30 or this Kelly cut. We agreed this was the better purchase (and easier to take home). Apologies for the poor indoor night lighting.



I love this colour!! Very special!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

fatcat2523 said:


> I got the Cape Cod double tour in burgundy TGM size for myself as birthday present (in 2 weeks). I am glad it got transfer from another store in time before price increase next week. I love the color and size of it!
> View attachment 3926738
> 
> View attachment 3926739



This watch is sooooo pretty!! Was staring at it during a Hermes watch exhibition... wished I bought it. It’s beautiful!!


----------



## HereToLearn

fatcat2523 said:


> I got the Cape Cod double tour in burgundy TGM size for myself as birthday present (in 2 weeks). I am glad it got transfer from another store in time before price increase next week. I love the color and size of it!
> View attachment 3926738
> 
> View attachment 3926739


The color is gorgeous!  That made me think I could use one just like it!


----------



## riquita

lipeach21 said:


> First hermes sandals. Rivage in bleu smalt. Had to size up due to my heels.  Cant wait to wear it next month.
> 
> View attachment 3926376


This blue is beautiful! Cousins on these sandals as I chose the black one. Enjoy!


----------



## riquita

fatcat2523 said:


> I got the Cape Cod double tour in burgundy TGM size for myself as birthday present (in 2 weeks). I am glad it got transfer from another store in time before price increase next week. I love the color and size of it!
> View attachment 3926738
> 
> View attachment 3926739


It's beautiful! I love burgundy! Happy birthday!


----------



## riquita

Late post of my Christmas gifts.  I bought myself the Rivage sandals.  The Ulysse is from DH. Thanks for letting me share! 
Have a great 2018 everyone!


----------



## fatcat2523

obsessedwhermes said:


> This watch is sooooo pretty!! Was staring at it during a Hermes watch exhibition... wished I bought it. It’s beautiful!!



Thank you. When I saw it online I wasn’t too sure about the color but it was amazing IRL.


----------



## fatcat2523

HereToLearn said:


> The color is gorgeous!  That made me think I could use one just like it!



Thank you and you should see it in person it’s more better in color with the rich burgundy Rouge H.


----------



## fatcat2523

riquita said:


> It's beautiful! I love burgundy! Happy birthday!



Thank you so much


----------



## CClovesbags

Monique1004 said:


> I have same problem too...



Me three... [emoji23]


----------



## Monaliceke

Rhl2987 said:


> My special honeymoon purchases in South America! I got a few choices of Birkin’s and Kelly’s (not to mention the stunning exotic Constance mini’s that were on display), but I picked a Kelly Cut as I’ve been trying to get my hands on one for awhile. I adore neutrals, so this natural Sable swift will fit right in with my collection!
> 
> I love the Under the Waves design, and my husband picked this colorway for a twilly. It was a special H visit because this was the first time he was interested in my purchase and his two top picks were a Noir B30 or this Kelly cut. We agreed this was the better purchase (and easier to take home). Apologies for the poor indoor night lighting.


You’re so lucky to score a Kellycut. Congrats!  I asked a few times at my local store and they always say it is difficult to come by.


----------



## Joy2006

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love this bag!! Congrats!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Rhl2987

riquita said:


> Late post of my Christmas gifts.  I bought myself the Rivage sandals.  The Ulysse is from DH. Thanks for letting me share!
> Have a great 2018 everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927219
> View attachment 3927220


Lovely! I saw these in person recently and my Mom and I will both be getting them


----------



## Rhl2987

luxemadam said:


> You’re so lucky to score a Kellycut. Congrats!  I asked a few times at my local store and they always say it is difficult to come by.


Thank you. I wish you luck in finding one!! The difficult journey makes it that much sweeter when you find yours. Don’t give up!


----------



## eliwon

miss.winni3 said:


> I just got home from lunch with my hubby to see the mailman dropping off my new purchase! I just had to share!
> 
> Got a good deal on a pre loved vibrato! I'm obsessed with the vibrancy and the colors! There's a little spot in the middle but overall I'm over the moon with it! It was a good start to a new year!



We are twins on this bag - congrats on your find! Just beware - the material is quite soft because it is the leather's cut side and then leather glued/pressed tightly together and creating a fussy, suede like material. This means it is attracting dirt so be careful with it


----------



## riquita

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely! I saw these in person recently and my Mom and I will both be getting them


Yes, get them while you can. I grabbed them as soon as the SA said they were available in my size. [emoji16]


----------



## Ladybaga

Rhl2987 said:


> My special honeymoon purchases in South America! I got a few choices of Birkin’s and Kelly’s (not to mention the stunning exotic Constance mini’s that were on display), but I picked a Kelly Cut as I’ve been trying to get my hands on one for awhile. I adore neutrals, so this natural Sable swift will fit right in with my collection!
> 
> I love the Under the Waves design, and my husband picked this colorway for a twilly. It was a special H visit because this was the first time he was interested in my purchase and his two top picks were a Noir B30 or this Kelly cut. We agreed this was the better purchase (and easier to take home). Apologies for the poor indoor night lighting.


BEAUTIFUL Kelly Cut! You will enjoy this so much! (I love your twilly, too!) Congratulations on your goodies! You made fabulous choices.


----------



## stacey_1805

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Loving the colour combination! Enjoy!


----------



## nana9026

BBC said:


> Will some one please tell me why I keep buying these???
> 
> View attachment 3926769



I keep asking myself the same question! [emoji13]Those rodeos are really irresistible though I don’t really like hanging them on my H bags...


----------



## sarahslater88

The reveals continue..... 

Snapped up this gorgeous Jige 29 in Black swift/lizard 

Never been a “clutch” gal, but couldn’t resist  As always, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Rhl2987

Ladybaga said:


> BEAUTIFUL Kelly Cut! You will enjoy this so much! (I love your twilly, too!) Congratulations on your goodies! You made fabulous choices.


Thank you Ladybaga!! I’m excited to share a bag in this color with you


----------



## Rhl2987

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3928024
> View attachment 3928025
> View attachment 3928026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reveals continue.....
> 
> Snapped up this gorgeous Jige 29 in Black swift/lizard
> 
> Never been a “clutch” gal, but couldn’t resist  As always, thanks for letting me share!


Now that is the perfect amount of oomph! I love the neutral color and the flair of the bit of exotic skin. Gorgeous.


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Serva1

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3928024
> View attachment 3928025
> View attachment 3928026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reveals continue.....
> 
> Snapped up this gorgeous Jige 29 in Black swift/lizard
> 
> Never been a “clutch” gal, but couldn’t resist  As always, thanks for letting me share!



So pretty with the lizzie details [emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lilian Hui said:


> @sarahslater88 the orange poppy lining  congrats on a beautiful beautiful bag!!!!
> 
> My new babies from Vegas last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two Lindys (Etain and Gris Asphalt with gold h/w) and a mini Constance (Blue Swift) on the way to HK, we shipped to avoid more duties so I will see them later this month!
> Thanks for letting me share.. I'm over the moon about discovering my love for Lindy this trip!


Lovely purchases from Vegas.  How did you score two Bs at the same time ? I thought only one in every six months.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


This is so pretty.  Congrats on scoring this in the New year !


----------



## Lilian Hui

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lovely purchases from Vegas.  How did you score two Bs at the same time ? I thought only one in every six months.


Thank you so much  I was with my brother and close friend who have their own separate accounts. We have to go in separately so at the end of the trip we decide who gets what and pay each other off    brother is taking the Herbag and one of the Rodeo horse charms for his girlfriend this time, friend wants the small Gris asphalt Lindy but I am fighting!


----------



## prepster

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3928170
> 
> View attachment 3928169



Very sharp!  Sliding down the slippery orange slope!


----------



## catin

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3928024
> View attachment 3928025
> View attachment 3928026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reveals continue.....
> 
> Snapped up this gorgeous Jige 29 in Black swift/lizard
> 
> Never been a “clutch” gal, but couldn’t resist  As always, thanks for letting me share!


The duo textures is really cool!


----------



## Ang-Lin

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3928024
> View attachment 3928025
> View attachment 3928026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reveals continue.....
> 
> Snapped up this gorgeous Jige 29 in Black swift/lizard
> 
> Never been a “clutch” gal, but couldn’t resist  As always, thanks for letting me share!


what a special piece!


----------



## krawford

Been wanting this cutie for a while


----------



## txrosegirl

2 items crossed off my 2018 wishlist!  i wanted jumping boots (the shorter, asian version because i am short lol) and the jaguar CSGM and my SA of course pulled through!  i love him-he is so awesome!

also posting my new-to-me kelly 35 black togo PHW and some new twillys i bought 

happy 2018 everyone!


----------



## smallfry

BBC said:


> Will some one please tell me why I keep buying these???
> 
> View attachment 3926769


Love this one B, I've not seen this color before!


----------



## corezone

I've been looking for the gelato charm for a while, and finally found one on hermes.com Italy.  Not sure if it's too big on my Kelly 32 and Bolide 31 though?


----------



## westcoastgal

corezone said:


> I've been looking for the gelato charm for a while, and finally found one on hermes.com Italy.  Not sure if it's too big on my Kelly 32 and Bolide 31 though?
> 
> View attachment 3930079
> View attachment 3930080
> View attachment 3930081


It looks cute - not too big.


----------



## paintmecrystal

Greetings Hermes fans [emoji7]  purchased this stunning cashmere scarf from Nordstrom flagship Seattle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paintmecrystal

Greetings again. ..sorry for flooding bought a quite a bit of shawls recently as Nordstrom Hermes popup is closing [emoji30] Purchased the 'Double Stole' cashmere two toned stole camel/soft gray. I know a have an addiction to cashmere scarves... [emoji23] Also, if you are interested I have an hermes scarf collection video on youtube...sharing my appreciation for Hermes scarves. Will upload a part two shortly.  Purchased both shawls/stoles from Nordstrom flagship Seattle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## innerpeace85

paintmecrystal said:


> Greetings again. ..sorry for flooding bought a quite a bit of shawls recently as Nordstrom Hermes popup is closing [emoji30] Purchased the 'Double Stole' cashmere two toned stole camel/soft gray. I know a have an addiction to cashmere scarves... [emoji23] Also, if you are interested I have an hermes scarf collection video on youtube...sharing my appreciation for Hermes scarves. Will upload a part two shortly.  Purchased both shawls/stoles from Nordstrom flagship Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh I thought they already closed??


----------



## obsessedwhermes

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3928024
> View attachment 3928025
> View attachment 3928026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reveals continue.....
> 
> Snapped up this gorgeous Jige 29 in Black swift/lizard
> 
> Never been a “clutch” gal, but couldn’t resist  As always, thanks for letting me share!



The combination is sooo beautiful!! Love this!!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Haven't posted on the forum in so long! Got some amazing pieces in the last couple of weeks and just picked these up tonight in Rose Pourpre. Will post the rest later.


----------



## papertiger

Alexa67 said:


> At first I wish Hermès lover a great new year.
> Additional my new Hermès addiction, my new Double face scarf in cashmere. Believe me they are incredibly soft and smooth. Much more it’s surprising that I saw this kind of scarf here not often.
> 
> View attachment 3921354
> View attachment 3921356



This is gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

bluebichonfrise said:


> Haven't posted on the forum in so long! Got some amazing pieces in the last couple of weeks and just picked these up tonight in Rose Pourpre. Will post the rest later.



Good to see you again, always fab styling


----------



## bluebichonfrise

papertiger said:


> Good to see you again, always fab styling


Thank you! So good to be back posting. Life got so busy there for awhile. Lol.


----------



## papertiger

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Amazing colour combo, thanks for showing us


----------



## corezone

westcoastgal said:


> It looks cute - not too big.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  I'm starting to like how it looks too, so think I'll keep it


----------



## krawford

paintmecrystal said:


> Greetings again. ..sorry for flooding bought a quite a bit of shawls recently as Nordstrom Hermes popup is closing [emoji30] Purchased the 'Double Stole' cashmere two toned stole camel/soft gray. I know a have an addiction to cashmere scarves... [emoji23] Also, if you are interested I have an hermes scarf collection video on youtube...sharing my appreciation for Hermes scarves. Will upload a part two shortly.  Purchased both shawls/stoles from Nordstrom flagship Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Gorgeous stole❤️


----------



## paintmecrystal

krawford said:


> Gorgeous stole[emoji173]️


@krawford Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paintmecrystal

papertiger said:


> This is gorgeous!


Twinsies [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nankali

My new-to-me Colvert B35 Togo wGHW. I am in . Thank you everyone who helped me finding my perfect blue&green bag!  Colvert is a PERFECT choice for everyone who wants to find a neutral and versatile color for winter (and year-around), rich mixture of blue&green, dark enough and still nothing dull in it. A friendly tip for other Scandinavian members!  I think this picture shows the TRUE color of Colvert very well. 
The shawl is a new find as well. Duo d'Etriers (H243141S 01, orange/bleu/ultra violet).
Bought it for an Orange Kelly but it goes quite nicely with the Colvert too. Thank you for the inspiration petpringles!


----------



## Livia1

Nankali said:


> My new-to-me Colvert B35 Togo wGHW. I am in . Thank you everyone who helped me finding my perfect blue&green bag!  Colvert is a PERFECT choice for everyone who wants to find a neutral and versatile color for winter (and year-around), rich mixture of blue&green, dark enough and still nothing dull in it. A friendly tip for other Scandinavian members!  I think this picture shows the TRUE color of Colvert very well.
> The shawl is a new find as well. Duo d'Etriers (H243141S 01, orange/bleu/ultra violet).
> Bought it for an Orange Kelly but it goes quite nicely with the Colvert too. Thank you for the inspiration petpringles!



Gorgeous! I love Colvert [emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## Livia1

A little Friday treat | New Libris Cashmere Stole in Acier


----------



## Gnuj

Nankali said:


> My new-to-me Colvert B35 Togo wGHW. I am in . Thank you everyone who helped me finding my perfect blue&green bag!  Colvert is a PERFECT choice for everyone who wants to find a neutral and versatile color for winter (and year-around), rich mixture of blue&green, dark enough and still nothing dull in it. A friendly tip for other Scandinavian members!  I think this picture shows the TRUE color of Colvert very well.
> The shawl is a new find as well. Duo d'Etriers (H243141S 01, orange/bleu/ultra violet).
> Bought it for an Orange Kelly but it goes quite nicely with the Colvert too. Thank you for the inspiration petpringles!



Colvert is gorgeous! It's such a happy color.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Nankali said:


> My new-to-me Colvert B35 Togo wGHW. I am in . Thank you everyone who helped me finding my perfect blue&green bag!  Colvert is a PERFECT choice for everyone who wants to find a neutral and versatile color for winter (and year-around), rich mixture of blue&green, dark enough and still nothing dull in it. A friendly tip for other Scandinavian members!  I think this picture shows the TRUE color of Colvert very well.
> The shawl is a new find as well. Duo d'Etriers (H243141S 01, orange/bleu/ultra violet).
> Bought it for an Orange Kelly but it goes quite nicely with the Colvert too. Thank you for the inspiration petpringles!


Colvert is a hard to find color! congrats on scoring her!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Nankali said:


> My new-to-me Colvert B35 Togo wGHW. I am in . Thank you everyone who helped me finding my perfect blue&green bag!  Colvert is a PERFECT choice for everyone who wants to find a neutral and versatile color for winter (and year-around), rich mixture of blue&green, dark enough and still nothing dull in it. A friendly tip for other Scandinavian members!  I think this picture shows the TRUE color of Colvert very well.
> The shawl is a new find as well. Duo d'Etriers (H243141S 01, orange/bleu/ultra violet).
> Bought it for an Orange Kelly but it goes quite nicely with the Colvert too. Thank you for the inspiration petpringles!


Absolutely love this! Gorgeous colour


----------



## ehy12

Jaguar Quetzsal cgsm and b25 rose pourpe
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tillie

Congrats on both!! 

Lovely B25! Is the hardware GHW or PHW?


----------



## krawford

Livia1 said:


> A little Friday treat | New Libris Cashmere Stole in Acier
> 
> View attachment 3932371


Stunning!!!  Is that a shade of blue or gray?


----------



## ehy12

Tillie said:


> Congrats on both!!
> 
> Lovely B25! Is the hardware GHW or PHW?


Thank you dear. It's one.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## ehy12

Tillie said:


> Congrats on both!!
> 
> Lovely B25! Is the hardware GHW or PHW?


I meant it's phw

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRZ

I promised myself I’ll be good this year [emoji56] I’ll be sticking to my bag wishlist and if it’s not on my wishlist I’ll let go of one to welcome a new addition. 

Thanks for letting me share my new baby B25 noir ghw


----------



## kathydep

KRZ said:


> I promised myself I’ll be good this year [emoji56] I’ll be sticking to my bag wishlist and if it’s not on my wishlist I’ll let go of one to welcome a new addition.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new baby B25 noir ghw
> 
> View attachment 3932802


What?! We were just talking abt our NY resolutions this AM! LOL!


----------



## Livia1

krawford said:


> Stunning!!!  Is that a shade of blue or gray?



Thank you, it's a dark grey, really gorgeous!
The colours on these scarfs are exquisite!
They also had a dark blue that was very tempting.


----------



## westcoastgal

ehy12 said:


> Jaguar Quetzsal cgsm and b25 rose pourpe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932591
> View attachment 3932592
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


Both are lovely. I have a B30 in RP with PHW too. I love your shawl with it.


----------



## ksuromax

after having trouble with a few simple, cheap options I gave up and got these, hope, at least they will last for a while!


----------



## ehy12

westcoastgal said:


> Both are lovely. I have a B30 in RP with PHW too. I love your shawl with it.


Thank you dear! I'm in love with RP and I am learning that colors can be so personal and you must see it in person. I did not care for RP online but I literally jumped when it was tajen out of the box! 

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I found my HG clutch today after chasing it for several years... despite still having a slight cold I just had to pick this beauty up. Funnily enough it's been exactly 1 year and 1 week since I scored my ultra holy grail Birkin in Paris...

Actually I only needed am Ulysse refill, but it's still out of stock here in Berlin since at least Christmas. I then asked on the phone if they happen to have a Medor clutch or Kelly cut, more as a joke... and the first store (large one on Kudamm) said no, only a croc Jige. But the smaller store within Kadewe actually had 2... when I heard the specs I had to go there. The box was still shrink wrapped when I went to see it. It's the 23cm Medor in Bleu Indigo, Swift, GHW  Now I will have a very pretty consolation to look at after getting my wisdom tooth extracted on Monday... wish me luck!

PS: the second Medor clutch was rouge tomate, no idea if it's still there (wasn't on display). Didn't ask for the HW since red isn't my colour.


----------



## Melbee

I needed some rose pourpre in my life.


----------



## TankerToad

KRZ said:


> I promised myself I’ll be good this year [emoji56] I’ll be sticking to my bag wishlist and if it’s not on my wishlist I’ll let go of one to welcome a new addition.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my new baby B25 noir ghw
> 
> View attachment 3932802



This exact bag is on my wishlist too


----------



## TankerToad

Melbee said:


> I needed some rose pourpre in my life.



Omg might need to add this to my wishlist too 
Perfect color for a Jige


----------



## BirkinLover77

CrackBerryCream said:


> I found my HG clutch today after chasing it for several years... despite still having a slight cold I just had to pick this beauty up. Funnily enough it's been exactly 1 year and 1 week since I scored my ultra holy grail Birkin in Paris...
> 
> Actually I only needed am Ulysse refill, but it's still out of stock here in Berlin since at least Christmas. I then asked on the phone if they happen to have a Medor clutch or Kelly cut, more as a joke... and the first store (large one on Kudamm) said no, only a croc Jige. But the smaller store within Kadewe actually had 2... when I heard the specs I had to go there. The box was still shrink wrapped when I went to see it. It's the 23cm Medor in Bleu Indigo, Swift, GHW  Now I will have a very pretty consolation to look at after getting my wisdom tooth extracted on Monday... wish me luck!
> 
> PS: the second Medor clutch was rouge tomate, no idea if it's still there (wasn't on display). Didn't ask for the HW since red isn't my colour.
> View attachment 3933727


Very beautiful!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Melbee said:


> I needed some rose pourpre in my life.


Beautiful clutch!


----------



## txrosegirl

Melbee said:


> I needed some rose pourpre in my life.


twins!!  i love mine!!  congrats on this beauty!


----------



## MotoChiq

Celebrating my new job with Hermes!



Calvi in Taurillon Cristobal in Rouge H and Havane



My first CSGM. I love the teal and orange spiders. I didn’t care that this was part of the men’s collection. I wish they made this size for the women’s collection.


----------



## Purseperson420

First new treats of 2018 [emoji177]







The pouch is called “Trousse Atout” pm in Gris asphalte and bleu indigo interior. Was sold on the little lock pull tab [emoji7]! It can fit many cards, receipts, small items, thin compact mirror. A lipstick fits as well but I wouldn’t put in a tube that has sharp edges just in case.


----------



## strawberry

Purseperson420 said:


> First new treats of 2018 [emoji177]
> View attachment 3933860
> 
> View attachment 3933861
> 
> View attachment 3933862
> 
> 
> The pouch is called “Trousse Atout” pm in Gris asphalte and bleu indigo interior. Was sold on the little lock pull tab [emoji7]! It can fit many cards, receipts, small items, thin compact mirror. A lipstick fits as well but I wouldn’t put in a tube that has sharp edges just in case.




Love it!  How much was it?


----------



## Alexa67

paintmecrystal said:


> Greetings again. ..sorry for flooding bought a quite a bit of shawls recently as Nordstrom Hermes popup is closing [emoji30] Purchased the 'Double Stole' cashmere two toned stole camel/soft gray. I know a have an addiction to cashmere scarves... [emoji23] Also, if you are interested I have an hermes scarf collection video on youtube...sharing my appreciation for Hermes scarves. Will upload a part two shortly.  Purchased both shawls/stoles from Nordstrom flagship Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



This cashmere looks beautiful on you. I bought my one in blue/grey a few weeks ago. The decision between your color and my one was difficult. Till now I just wear it as a scarf but will try it next time also als a stole. So, stay warm with this wonderful item


----------



## DYH

mistikat said:


> Continued from here.



I am new to the forum. Apology if i am not doing this correctly!

My latest purchase from Paris FSH store. 
Kelly 20 in blue zanzibar


----------



## Fab41

DYH said:


> I am new to the forum. Apology if i am not doing this correctly!
> 
> My latest purchase from Paris FSH store.
> Kelly 20 in blue zanzibar


The blues are back!!!! Congratulations on this bright blue cutie


----------



## Angelian

MotoChiq said:


> Celebrating my new job with Hermes!
> View attachment 3933829
> 
> 
> Calvi in Taurillon Cristobal in Rouge H and Havane
> View attachment 3933833
> 
> 
> My first CSGM. I love the teal and orange spiders. I didn’t care that this was part of the men’s collection. I wish they made this size for the women’s collection.
> View attachment 3933839
> 
> View attachment 3933840
> 
> View attachment 3933842



Congrats on your H treats and your new job! And twins on the Flamboyant Web! 
(FYI: technically not a CSGM as it is a 100cm, GM is 140cm.)


----------



## MotoChiq

Angelian said:


> Congrats on your H treats and your new job! And twins on the Flamboyant Web!
> (FYI: technically not a CSGM as it is a 100cm, GM is 140cm.)


Thanks! My SA is really excited that I have a new job. I can now buy more H [emoji3]. I know the 100s don't count as CSGM, it is just easier to type that abbreviation lol


----------



## seline924

This is my first contrast stitching bags, etoupe b25 with gold hardware. However, now the stitching bothers me since the stitching on the flap(in the back in the pic) doesn't match the one in front. It's pretty short and has big gap. Am I too crazy?


----------



## Ang-Lin

MotoChiq said:


> Celebrating my new job with Hermes!
> View attachment 3933829
> 
> 
> Calvi in Taurillon Cristobal in Rouge H and Havane
> View attachment 3933833
> 
> 
> My first CSGM. I love the teal and orange spiders. I didn’t care that this was part of the men’s collection. I wish they made this size for the women’s collection.
> View attachment 3933839
> 
> View attachment 3933840
> 
> View attachment 3933842


I am so digging the spider robots!


----------



## BirkinLover77

DYH said:


> I am new to the forum. Apology if i am not doing this correctly!
> 
> My latest purchase from Paris FSH store.
> Kelly 20 in blue zanzibar


Amazing color! Congratulations


----------



## MotoChiq

Ang-Lin said:


> I am so digging the spider robots!



I love that the spiders are orange and teal! 100 CS is a great size too


----------



## OKComputer

Forgot to post on this thread, but last weekend I picked up this B35 in Etain Togo! I got to choose between this and Etoupe in Clemence, but Etain won! 

Also got my very first rodeo!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Purseperson420 said:


> First new treats of 2018 [emoji177]
> View attachment 3933860
> 
> View attachment 3933861
> 
> View attachment 3933862
> 
> 
> The pouch is called “Trousse Atout” pm in Gris asphalte and bleu indigo interior. Was sold on the little lock pull tab [emoji7]! It can fit many cards, receipts, small items, thin compact mirror. A lipstick fits as well but I wouldn’t put in a tube that has sharp edges just in case.



Oooh I need one of these!!! How much did it cost?


----------



## kathydep

seline924 said:


> This is my first contrast stitching bags, etoupe b25 with gold hardware. However, now the stitching bothers me since the stitching on the flap(in the back in the pic) doesn't match the one in front. It's pretty short and has big gap. Am I too crazy?


Oh gosh, I see it too. Just me... it will bother me.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

seline924 said:


> This is my first contrast stitching bags, etoupe b25 with gold hardware. However, now the stitching bothers me since the stitching on the flap(in the back in the pic) doesn't match the one in front. It's pretty short and has big gap. Am I too crazy?


I recently added Etoupe to my collection and noticed the same thing. Some of the stitching is fat and thick, followed by a short and thin one. I even asked my boyfriend, “Was the craftsman on something while making my bag?” (Haha). I just got used to it because Etoupe is such a holy grail!


----------



## seline924

kathydep said:


> Oh gosh, I see it too. Just me... it will bother me.


Yea, it bothers me a lot!


----------



## seline924

LovingTheOrange said:


> I recently added Etoupe to my collection and noticed the same thing. Some of the stitching is fat and thick, followed by a short and thin one. I even asked my boyfriend, “Was the craftsman on something while making my bag?” (Haha). I just got used to it because Etoupe is such a holy grail!


Somehow the one i got differs a lot


----------



## seline924

LovingTheOrange said:


> I recently added Etoupe to my collection and noticed the same thing. Some of the stitching is fat and thick, followed by a short and thin one. I even asked my boyfriend, “Was the craftsman on something while making my bag?” (Haha). I just got used to it because Etoupe is such a holy grail!


I also checked all my other birkins and kellys they don't have this issue and they are not contrast stitching.


----------



## ayc

seline924 said:


> This is my first contrast stitching bags, etoupe b25 with gold hardware. However, now the stitching bothers me since the stitching on the flap(in the back in the pic) doesn't match the one in front. It's pretty short and has big gap. Am I too crazy?


oh yes, I see it too...interesting...Have you talk to your SA yet?


----------



## seline924

ayc said:


> oh yes, I see it too...interesting...Have you talk to your SA yet?


I did. Haven't got response yet.


----------



## kathydep

seline924 said:


> Somehow the one i got differs a lot


It appears as if another person made the flap. Just my theory. Hope everything works out!


----------



## Gnuj

MotoChiq said:


> Celebrating my new job with Hermes!
> View attachment 3933829
> 
> 
> Calvi in Taurillon Cristobal in Rouge H and Havane
> View attachment 3933833
> 
> 
> My first CSGM. I love the teal and orange spiders. I didn’t care that this was part of the men’s collection. I wish they made this size for the women’s collection.
> View attachment 3933839
> 
> View attachment 3933840
> 
> View attachment 3933842




Congrats on your new job! Love the CSGM and the colors.


----------



## seline924

kathydep said:


> It appears as if another person made the flap. Just my theory. Hope everything works out!


It looks like they put the opposite side up.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

seline924 said:


> This is my first contrast stitching bags, etoupe b25 with gold hardware. However, now the stitching bothers me since the stitching on the flap(in the back in the pic) doesn't match the one in front. It's pretty short and has big gap. Am I too crazy?


You are not crazy. 
It looks as if they accidental skipped the correct starting point for stitching and the wider gaps are where the stitches should be.


----------



## MotoChiq

Gnuj said:


> Congrats on your new job! Love the CSGM and the colors.


Thank You! This version of Flamboyant has been evading me until now


----------



## Meowwu

Sunday run. 


 A belt kit in 13mm. Simple rose gold button hardware, with black swift leather and red Epsom. I want to get a black and gold next time!! 


The other box is the Jaguar Quetzal 90 scarf! I have been longing for this design. It the jaguar reminds me so much of my fur baby! I saw other cw on IG now... and debating if I need a more flamboyant cw.


----------



## mi.kay

BE rivale double tour GHW


----------



## KRZ

B25 rouge vif Togo


----------



## acrowcounted

BBC said:


> Oooh I need one of these!!! How much did it cost?



I'm not OP but I thought the pouch looked amazing so I looked up the price. $930. Ugh, I was hoping it'd be closer to $500.


----------



## sbelle

Purseperson420 said:


> The pouch is called “Trousse Atout” pm in Gris asphalte and bleu indigo interior. Was sold on the little lock pull tab [emoji7]! It can fit many cards, receipts, small items, thin compact mirror. A lipstick fits as well but I wouldn’t put in a tube that has sharp edges just in case.





BBC said:


> Oooh I need one of these!!! How much did it cost?





acrowcounted said:


> I'm not OP but I thought the pouch looked amazing so I looked up the price. $930. Ugh, I was hoping it'd be closer to $500.



Could there be more than one size of this pouch?
The one that costs $930 is 7.9 inches by 5.6 inches.  It could just be me, but *purseperson'*s look smaller than that.


----------



## acrowcounted

sbelle said:


> Could there be more than one size of this pouch?
> The one that costs $930 is 7.9 inches by 5.6 inches.  It could just be me, but *purseperson'*s look smaller than that.


I agree though I'm surprised that the online listing doesn't make a size reference ("large model" etc).


----------



## eliwon

sbelle said:


> Could there be more than one size of this pouch?
> The one that costs $930 is 7.9 inches by 5.6 inches.  It could just be me, but *purseperson'*s look smaller than that.



Could a smallish size if this be an OK substitute fir the Karo PM H stopped making - for makeup stuff in my evetyday's bag for work? Any experiences welcome


----------



## prattedu

Thanks for letting me share
Black rivage jelly sandal so comfy yet stylish


----------



## txrosegirl

prattedu said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> Black rivage jelly sandal so comfy yet stylish


love these! i cannot wait for summer to wear them!! i got them in this color too!

congrats on your purchase....i gather these are kind of hard to get


----------



## MooMooVT

My first ever Hermès purchased made 20 min ago. I blame you, tPF’ers 

Planning a work trip next month where I’ll pick out a scarf. Planning to use this lovely with my non-brand scarves until then


----------



## txrosegirl

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3935539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Hermès purchased made 20 min ago. I blame you, tPF’ers
> 
> Planning a work trip next month where I’ll pick out a scarf. Planning to use this lovely with my non-brand scarves until then


i love this ring!  my SA showed me how to use this with a twilly and i get more compliments than i can count!


----------



## MooMooVT

txrosegirl said:


> i love this ring!  my SA showed me how to use this with a twilly and i get more compliments than i can count!
> 
> View attachment 3935549


YES! This is exactly what I'm thinking - a Twilly, Bandana, or Pocket Square to start off. I usually don't do bigger scarves and I've got a raging case of Spring Fever so thinking warmer weather purchase. (I live in Vermont - southern transplant - so it kicks in earlier than usual for me. I'm OVER this weather)

That said, not loving the current Twilly selection online. Hoping some Spring selections are in stores by my mid-Feb store visit.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

prattedu said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> Black rivage jelly sandal so comfy yet stylish


These are also on my wishlist! It's so hard to plan for summer when we got a snow storm today.


----------



## Ang-Lin

OKComputer said:


> Forgot to post on this thread, but last weekend I picked up this B35 in Etain Togo! I got to choose between this and Etoupe in Clemence, but Etain won!
> 
> Also got my very first rodeo!





MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3935539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Hermès purchased made 20 min ago. I blame you, tPF’ers
> 
> Planning a work trip next month where I’ll pick out a scarf. Planning to use this lovely with my non-brand scarves until then


the Mors ring is so versatile - it's my absolute favorite for use with H or non-H scarves.  Enjoy the slippery slope that is Hermes!


----------



## Senbei

I’ve had her for about a week now. My SA called me up on NYE to let me know he had my bag. He’s so awesome! Presenting my Feu B30 with PHW!


----------



## Cyu511

DYH said:


> I am new to the forum. Apology if i am not doing this correctly!
> 
> My latest purchase from Paris FSH store.
> Kelly 20 in blue zanzibar


That is beautiful. Is it easy to score ome at FSH store?


----------



## Gnuj

DYH said:


> I am new to the forum. Apology if i am not doing this correctly!
> 
> My latest purchase from Paris FSH store.
> Kelly 20 in blue zanzibar


Love the pop of blue with the background!


----------



## TankerToad

KRZ said:


> B25 rouge vif Togo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935192



Congrats [emoji95]
I have the big sister 30cm with Dane specs 
A dream of a bag


----------



## chicinthecity777

prattedu said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> Black rivage jelly sandal so comfy yet stylish


I have the blue ones! But our weather is way too cold for me to wear them any time soon. Enjoy yours!


----------



## xxminnxx

My new rodeo in size mm on my GP 30!
Kind of overdressed with twilly and charm but they look so cute together! 



And... adding bastia in Rose Pourpre to my collection! Love love love!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

xxminnxx said:


> View attachment 3936000
> 
> My new rodeo in size mm on my GP 30!
> Kind of overdressed with twilly and charm but they look so cute together!
> 
> View attachment 3936001
> 
> And... adding bastia in Rose Pourpre to my collection! Love love love!


Rodeo twins!


----------



## Piyo1115

Over the moon with this purchase last month just in time for the holidays. [emoji4]


----------



## BirkinLover77

Piyo1115 said:


> Over the moon with this purchase last month just in time for the holidays. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3936505


Congratulations! Beautiful color


----------



## Gigllee

Piyo1115 said:


> Over the moon with this purchase last month just in time for the holidays. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3936505



Stunning!


----------



## txrosegirl

Piyo1115 said:


> Over the moon with this purchase last month just in time for the holidays. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3936505


so Gorgeous!! congrats!


----------



## Freckles1

B35 Epsom toffee with PHW


----------



## Fab41

Piyo1115 said:


> Over the moon with this purchase last month just in time for the holidays. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3936505


BE??!!!??


----------



## tabbi001

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3936549
> 
> B35 Epsom toffee with PHW


Congratulations!


----------



## Piyo1115

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful color


Thanks! Been looking for BE forever!



Gigllee said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!



txrosegirl said:


> so Gorgeous!! congrats!


Thanks I love it!!



Fab41 said:


> BE??!!!??


Yes been waiting for this color!


----------



## MotoChiq

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3936549
> 
> B35 Epsom toffee with PHW



Congrats on your new B! Toffee color looks amazing


----------



## Gnuj

Piyo1115 said:


> Over the moon with this purchase last month just in time for the holidays. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3936505


 
Stunning!! Congrats on your new B.


----------



## orbitz01

My new Evelyne TPM in Rose Extreme!  I was so happy when I saw this pop up on H.com!


----------



## msohm

orbitz01 said:


> My new Evelyne TPM in Rose Extreme!  I was so happy when I saw this pop up on H.com!



Beautiful! I have the same and fell in love with the color in this style.


----------



## Gnuj

orbitz01 said:


> My new Evelyne TPM in Rose Extreme!  I was so happy when I saw this pop up on H.com!



Love the bag and the matching twilly!


----------



## MotoChiq

ihalhaiha said:


> Beautiful! I have the same and fell in love with the color in this style.



Congrats on your new tpm!


----------



## Ang-Lin

orbitz01 said:


> My new Evelyne TPM in Rose Extreme!  I was so happy when I saw this pop up on H.com!


love this!!!!! congrats!


----------



## cocomlle

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3936549
> 
> B35 Epsom toffee with PHW



Gorgeous! It never ceases to amaze me the beauty of this bag! The lines, the color, the leather...and the smell! Would it be too weird if I walked up and asked to smell your bag?!   Yeah, too much.


----------



## innerpeace85

My first Hermes bag- Lindy30 Etoupe with GHW ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## hedgwin99

Lindy 26 Verso Swift Gries Asphalte/Blue indigo


----------



## txrosegirl

padmaraman_1985 said:


> My first Hermes bag- Lindy30 Etoupe with GHW ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 3938588


congrats on your first H bag!! lovely choice! etoupe is gorgeous and with GHW-wow!


----------



## Monique1004

hedgwin99 said:


> Lindy 26 Verso Swift Gries Asphalte/Blue indigo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938602



Bi-color lindys are always good choice! Congrats!!!


----------



## txrosegirl

hedgwin99 said:


> Lindy 26 Verso Swift Gries Asphalte/Blue indigo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938602


lovely! perfect size for you too!


----------



## ShyShy

I don’t know why I doubted this beauty when I first brought her home but am so glad I decided to keep her.  My first purchase for 2018, rose pourpre in ostrich!


----------



## Fab41

ShyShy said:


> I don’t know why I doubted this beauty when I first brought her home but am so glad I decided to keep her.  My first purchase for 2018, rose pourpre in ostrich!
> View attachment 3938810


----------



## Gnuj

ShyShy said:


> I don’t know why I doubted this beauty when I first brought her home but am so glad I decided to keep her.  My first purchase for 2018, rose pourpre in ostrich!
> View attachment 3938810


Gorgeous! Love the color.


----------



## Gnuj

seline924 said:


> I did. Haven't got response yet.



I hope you get a response from your SA soon.  And this is fixed to your satisfaction.


----------



## Orangefanatic

CrackBerryCream said:


> I found my HG clutch today after chasing it for several years... despite still having a slight cold I just had to pick this beauty up. Funnily enough it's been exactly 1 year and 1 week since I scored my ultra holy grail Birkin in Paris...
> 
> Actually I only needed am Ulysse refill, but it's still out of stock here in Berlin since at least Christmas. I then asked on the phone if they happen to have a Medor clutch or Kelly cut, more as a joke... and the first store (large one on Kudamm) said no, only a croc Jige. But the smaller store within Kadewe actually had 2... when I heard the specs I had to go there. The box was still shrink wrapped when I went to see it. It's the 23cm Medor in Bleu Indigo, Swift, GHW  Now I will have a very pretty consolation to look at after getting my wisdom tooth extracted on Monday... wish me luck!
> 
> PS: the second Medor clutch was rouge tomate, no idea if it's still there (wasn't on display). Didn't ask for the HW since red isn't my colour.
> View attachment 3933727


Huge congratulations!!!! Medor clutch is definitely is killer!!!


----------



## suziez

CrackBerryCream said:


> I found my HG clutch today after chasing it for several years... despite still having a slight cold I just had to pick this beauty up. Funnily enough it's been exactly 1 year and 1 week since I scored my ultra holy grail Birkin in Paris...
> 
> Actually I only needed am Ulysse refill, but it's still out of stock here in Berlin since at least Christmas. I then asked on the phone if they happen to have a Medor clutch or Kelly cut, more as a joke... and the first store (large one on Kudamm) said no, only a croc Jige. But the smaller store within Kadewe actually had 2... when I heard the specs I had to go there. The box was still shrink wrapped when I went to see it. It's the 23cm Medor in Bleu Indigo, Swift, GHW  Now I will have a very pretty consolation to look at after getting my wisdom tooth extracted on Monday... wish me luck!
> 
> PS: the second Medor clutch was rouge tomate, no idea if it's still there (wasn't on display). Didn't ask for the HW since red isn't my colour.
> View attachment 3933727


Such a stunning bag.  Hope this helps with you feeling better.  I know it makes me happy to look at it.


----------



## cafecreme15

ShyShy said:


> I don’t know why I doubted this beauty when I first brought her home but am so glad I decided to keep her.  My first purchase for 2018, rose pourpre in ostrich!
> View attachment 3938810



Spectacular!


----------



## stacey_1805

ShyShy said:


> I don’t know why I doubted this beauty when I first brought her home but am so glad I decided to keep her.  My first purchase for 2018, rose pourpre in ostrich!
> View attachment 3938810




that's a great start to 2018! I'm sure there will many more to come, enjoy!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ShyShy said:


> I don’t know why I doubted this beauty when I first brought her home but am so glad I decided to keep her.  My first purchase for 2018, rose pourpre in ostrich!
> View attachment 3938810



Such a pretty bag! Congrats! Great start to 2018!! [emoji482]


----------



## hbr

My two new treasures from FSH in November 2017. B30 Togo with PHW and Medor in Menthe Chèvre [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## ehy12

Blue electric calvi!


----------



## LuckyBitch

hedgwin99 said:


> Lindy 26 Verso Swift Gries Asphalte/Blue indigo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938602


The Lindy suits you to a "T". Gorgeous colour too. May I ask how tall you are? I'm around 5'2" and wondering if that size Lindy would be the right size for me.


----------



## hedgwin99

LuckyBitch said:


> The Lindy suits you to a "T". Gorgeous colour too. May I ask how tall you are? I'm around 5'2" and wondering if that size Lindy would be the right size for me.



Thank you [emoji4]
I’m 5’4
I had a clemence L30 and it is way heavier than a swift L26. I would recommend swift leather for Lindy


----------



## Austintx

First time trying out my new Evelyne!


----------



## Gnuj

Austintx said:


> First time trying out my new Evelyne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939586



Love the whole outfit with the bag.  The puffins are super cute!


----------



## Hat Trick

The puffin's feet match the bag.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Austintx said:


> First time trying out my new Evelyne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939586



You look great! Where did you get this sweater??? I love puffins!!


----------



## Austintx

Thanks!  The sweater is from Loft


----------



## obsessedwhermes

hbr said:


> View attachment 3939244
> View attachment 3939245
> 
> 
> My two new treasures from FSH in November 2017. B30 Togo with PHW and Medor in Menthe Chèvre [emoji172][emoji172]



Great score! 2 beautiful bags!! Enjoy!!


----------



## azukitea

carmen duo noir

Good things come in double


----------



## ayc

ShyShy said:


> I don’t know why I doubted this beauty when I first brought her home but am so glad I decided to keep her.  My first purchase for 2018, rose pourpre in ostrich!
> View attachment 3938810


wow!! gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Amythest croc KD


----------



## hbr

obsessedwhermes said:


> Great score! 2 beautiful bags!! Enjoy!!



Thank you!! [emoji172]


----------



## Livia1

azukitea said:


> carmen duo noir
> 
> Good things come in double
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940161




Beautiful leather on your B!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My most recent purchase are these charms! I’m so smitten by the new CDC bag charm. Mine is in line. 

Rodeo is on rose poupre and is likely the only rose pourpre item I will own. Despite its popularity, I’m not a fan of the color


----------



## leuleu

orbitz01 said:


> My new Evelyne TPM in Rose Extreme!  I was so happy when I saw this pop up on H.com!


The twilly is perfect with it.


----------



## azukitea

Livia1 said:


> Beautiful leather on your B!



thank you, it's the legendary fjord leather


----------



## MooMooVT

I was trying to hold out until my H store trip in a few weeks, but I got massive FOMO after the Twilly I wanted sold out. Space Shopping au Faubourg in CW 01, IIRC. My first Hermes scarf.


----------



## Livia1

azukitea said:


> thank you, it's the legendary fjord leather



I thought it might be  Those veins are gorgeous!


----------



## okiern1981

Just left Hermès (a trip to pick up my just Spa’d antique K35) and managed to bring home this little gem!  Oh!  Surprisingly, there’s been a run on Barenia according to the SM, but guess who is on the list for his B25!? (Or 30) 

Gold Negonda GP 30


----------



## hbr

Wrkn4birkin said:


> View attachment 3940701
> 
> Vert Vertigo Jige Elan 29. I am in love with this color!



Gorgeous! [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Gwapa30

Very excited to share my new loves
Waited for over a year to be offered these beauties. Each bag purchased different semesters[emoji4]


----------



## Fab41

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3940712
> 
> Very excited to share my new loves
> Waited for over a year to be offered these beauties. Each bag purchased different semesters[emoji4]


----------



## Gnuj

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3940200
> View attachment 3940201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amythest croc KD



Gorgeous! Love the bag and especially the accessory


----------



## Gnuj

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3940712
> 
> Very excited to share my new loves
> Waited for over a year to be offered these beauties. Each bag purchased different semesters[emoji4]



Love all your color choices.  Beautiful collection!


----------



## ehy12

Wrkn4birkin said:


> View attachment 3940701
> 
> Vert Vertigo Jige Elan 29. I am in love with this color!


That color is stunning!!


----------



## Yodabest

Austintx said:


> First time trying out my new Evelyne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939586




Love the color 

Is this the pm or gm?


----------



## Austintx

Thanks!  It’s the PM size


----------



## js2367

Jige Elan 29 in Bordeaux Evercolor - deep wine red


----------



## MotoChiq

js2367 said:


> Jige Elan 29 in Bordeaux Evercolor - deep wine red


Beautiful!


----------



## undecided45

MooMooVT said:


> I was trying to hold out until my H store trip in a few weeks, but I got massive FOMO after the Twilly I wanted sold out. Space Shopping au Faubourg in CW 01, IIRC. My first Hermes scarf.
> View attachment 3940349


That scarf is gorgeous and so fun!


----------



## MooMooVT

undecided45 said:


> That scarf is gorgeous and so fun!


Thanks @undecided45. I'm beyond excited! I've moved my obsession for 2018 into Hermes scarfs & Chloe bags. Albeit a  limited qty of each


----------



## undecided45

MooMooVT said:


> Thanks @undecided45. I'm beyond excited! I've moved my obsession for 2018 into Hermes scarfs & Chloe bags. Albeit a  limited qty of each


The definition of 'limited' can be stretched, can't it?  I just purchased my first Hermes item as well this week! Excited to see your reveal!


----------



## MooMooVT

undecided45 said:


> The definition of 'limited' can be stretched, can't it?  I just purchased my first Hermes item as well this week! Excited to see your reveal!


Oh! What did you get? Wearing my Mors rings today with no-name scarf for shopping & lunch with DH/BIL/SIL


----------



## undecided45

It hasn’t come in yet - but 


MooMooVT said:


> Oh! What did you get? Wearing my Mors rings today for with no-name scarf for shopping & lunch with DH/BIL/SIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941161


The piece looks so elegant & so many ways to style a scarf, wow! 

I haven’t received it yet, but it is a Chevre Mysore Kelly Longue Wallet. Needless to say, I’m excited!


----------



## Susie Tunes

azukitea said:


> thank you, it's the legendary fjord leather



Looks fabulous [emoji7]


----------



## acrowcounted

Rivage Sandals and a White Gold H d’Ancre Bracelet


----------



## DR2014

I just bought a jige in bordeaux evercolor (twins with you, js2367!), but I am having painful remorse - love the color and the leather, and I have been wanting a jige, but I have 2 problems: (1) I am only going to buy one of these, maybe I should get an more "evening" color (black?), and worse, (2) I bought it at a different store (same city) than my usual and I am trying to build a relationship with my SA because I am dying for a Kelly!!  What to do?  Does anyone have any advice?  Thanks...


----------



## MSO13

DR2014 said:


> I just bought a jige in bordeaux evercolor (twins with you, js2367!), but I am having painful remorse - love the color and the leather, and I have been wanting a jige, but I have 2 problems: (1) I am only going to buy one of these, maybe I should get an more "evening" color (black?), and worse, (2) I bought it at a different store (same city) than my usual and I am trying to build a relationship with my SA because I am dying for a Kelly!!  What to do?  Does anyone have any advice?  Thanks...



Return it to the other store and ask your SA to find you one in a different color?


----------



## Keren16

prattedu said:


> Thanks for letting me share
> Black rivage jelly sandal so comfy yet stylish



They’re great!
I bought the same pair. As soon as I saw them, I had to since they were sold out at my home store last summer (able to buy the orange version)
I like the way these look on my feet better 
Enjoy wearing them!!!


----------



## js2367

DR2014 said:


> I just bought a jige in bordeaux evercolor (twins with you, js2367!), but I am having painful remorse - love the color and the leather, and I have been wanting a jige, but I have 2 problems: (1) I am only going to buy one of these, maybe I should get an more "evening" color (black?), and worse, (2) I bought it at a different store (same city) than my usual and I am trying to build a relationship with my SA because I am dying for a Kelly!!  What to do?  Does anyone have any advice?  Thanks...



My two cents is that Bordeaux is a great, more “fun” color than pure black. My SA showed me a pure black Swift Jige and Swift with lizard trim (also all black), and I’m glad I passed on those (without knowing I would get Boudreaux in two weeks’ time). The dark deep burgundy of Bordeaux makes it a beautiful evening color... with regards to the SA relationship, maybe yes - worth it to bring it back to your SA and see what colors they have (black might not be available...) and run it by him/her for their opinion. Or you can return it and either pick another item or get store credit until your SA can reserve the black for you!


----------



## Zeusiee

CClovesbags said:


> Santa came early [emoji8]
> Have a merry Christmas, everyone
> View attachment 3915176



Congratulations!  She’s a beauty!!! [emoji253]


----------



## teachertisay

LovingTheOrange said:


> My most recent purchase are these charms! I’m so smitten by the new CDC bag charm. Mine is in line.
> 
> Rodeo is on rose poupre and is likely the only rose pourpre item I will own. Despite its popularity, I’m not a fan of the color
> 
> View attachment 3940285



Love love love


----------



## DR2014

js2367 said:


> My two cents is that Bordeaux is a great, more “fun” color than pure black. My SA showed me a pure black Swift Jige and Swift with lizard trim (also all black), and I’m glad I passed on those (without knowing I would get Boudreaux in two weeks’ time). The dark deep burgundy of Bordeaux makes it a beautiful evening color... with regards to the SA relationship, maybe yes - worth it to bring it back to your SA and see what colors they have (black might not be available...) and run it by him/her for their opinion. Or you can return it and either pick another item or get store credit until your SA can reserve the black for you!


Thanks - much appreciated.  Was feeling disloyal!


----------



## azukitea

was just going to pick up my new shawl which has been reserved for me ... then ... one thing leads to another  with kind of an unplanned buy - my first evelyn III 29 after all these years 

love the bastia in evercolour (bleu glacier/vert anglais) too which goes so well with the twillies


----------



## runner1234

My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️


----------



## Fab41

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️


It’s raining BE!!! Beautiful


----------



## Fab41

azukitea said:


> was just going to pick up my new shawl which has been reserved for me ... then ... one thing leads to another  with kind of an unplanned buy - my first evelyn III 29 after all these years
> 
> love the bastia in evercolour (bleu glacier/vert anglais) too which goes so well with the twillies
> 
> View attachment 3942194
> 
> View attachment 3942201
> 
> View attachment 3942202


The twillies!!!


----------



## Fab41

azukitea said:


> was just going to pick up my new shawl which has been reserved for me ... then ... one thing leads to another  with kind of an unplanned buy - my first evelyn III 29 after all these years
> 
> love the bastia in evercolour (bleu glacier/vert anglais) too which goes so well with the twillies
> 
> View attachment 3942194
> 
> View attachment 3942201
> 
> View attachment 3942202


Oh and the kitty!!!


----------



## txrosegirl

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️


so lovely! congrats on a gorgeous first B25!


----------



## MotoChiq

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️



Gorgeous! Congrats on your BE B25!


----------



## Gigllee

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️



Precious.


----------



## Senbei

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️



Gorgeous combo!!


----------



## mcpro

azukitea said:


> was just going to pick up my new shawl which has been reserved for me ... then ... one thing leads to another  with kind of an unplanned buy - my first evelyn III 29 after all these years
> 
> love the bastia in evercolour (bleu glacier/vert anglais) too which goes so well with the twillies
> 
> View attachment 3942194
> 
> View attachment 3942201
> 
> View attachment 3942202



love your twilly , that is sold out everywhere in Paris.

love everything


----------



## hclubfan

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️


Wow...you hit it right out of the ballpark with your first one! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Hypnogenesis

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️


It's so cute with this color and this size. I want one too...hah


----------



## Rami00

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️


Stunner! Congratulations!


----------



## Rami00

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3940712
> 
> Very excited to share my new loves
> Waited for over a year to be offered these beauties. Each bag purchased different semesters[emoji4]


Beautiful line up. What color is your birdie?


----------



## ghoztz

azukitea said:


> was just going to pick up my new shawl which has been reserved for me ... then ... one thing leads to another  with kind of an unplanned buy - my first evelyn III 29 after all these years
> 
> love the bastia in evercolour (bleu glacier/vert anglais) too which goes so well with the twillies
> 
> View attachment 3942194
> 
> View attachment 3942201
> 
> View attachment 3942202



 Love your shawl!! Super versatile!


----------



## ghoztz

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️



I'm drooling...  It is so gorgeous


----------



## ghoztz

Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3940712
> 
> Very excited to share my new loves
> Waited for over a year to be offered these beauties. Each bag purchased different semesters[emoji4]



Your birdie is exquisite Cant believe you'd got to score three bags in a year


----------



## BirkinLover77

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️


Beautiful and stunning color! Congratulations


----------



## kadyooo

Just picked up this beauty today, Love the buttery soft swift leather, and the red envelope for dog Chinese New Year, they are super cute!


----------



## hbr

kadyooo said:


> Just picked up this beauty today, Love the buttery soft swift leather, and the red envelope for dog Chinese New Year, they are super cute!
> 
> View attachment 3944061
> 
> View attachment 3944062



Beautiful!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

New in! B30 with phw. My dog seems excited too


----------



## APhiJill

It’s pre loved, but it’s my first Hermes

Saving for my next Hermes bag...


----------



## stacey_1805

runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight![emoji173]️



Congrats on your first B25! I’m loving the BE reveals! Makes me want to add a BE bag to my collection! [emoji7]


----------



## stacey_1805

kadyooo said:


> Just picked up this beauty today, Love the buttery soft swift leather, and the red envelope for dog Chinese New Year, they are super cute!
> 
> View attachment 3944061
> 
> View attachment 3944062



What a great score!!


----------



## stacey_1805

LovingTheOrange said:


> New in! B30 with phw. My dog seems excited too
> View attachment 3944144



A classic beauty. Enjoy!! [emoji3]


----------



## stacey_1805

APhiJill said:


> It’s pre loved, but it’s my first Hermes
> 
> Saving for my next Hermes bag...
> View attachment 3944179



It’s a beauty bag! Enjoy and welcome to the orange slippery slope of Hermes addiction!


----------



## Emerson

Magnificent choice! Love at first sight no doubt!! Congratulations!! 





runner1234 said:


> My first Birkin 25, Blue Electrique with PHW = love at first sight!❤️


----------



## Livia1

LovingTheOrange said:


> New in! B30 with phw. My dog seems excited too
> View attachment 3944144



Too cute!
Many congrats.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

kadyooo said:


> Just picked up this beauty today, Love the buttery soft swift leather, and the red envelope for dog Chinese New Year, they are super cute!
> 
> View attachment 3944061
> 
> View attachment 3944062



Congrats! Great score!!


----------



## renet

Supposed to drop in to Hermès to collect complimentary angpows prepared by my SA. As usual, I cannot stop myself from getting H things again. 

Here’s what I gotten today:
- Quicker and Charnier in XL width
- Complimentary cute angpow packets!


----------



## cavalla

azukitea said:


> was just going to pick up my new shawl which has been reserved for me ... then ... one thing leads to another  with kind of an unplanned buy - my first evelyn III 29 after all these years
> 
> love the bastia in evercolour (bleu glacier/vert anglais) too which goes so well with the twillies
> 
> View attachment 3942194
> 
> View attachment 3942201
> 
> View attachment 3942202



Your bastia seriously have me drooling. Love that color combo! Congrats and enjoy your journey with it!


----------



## floflo

Constance Wallet in BE with GHW. [emoji170]


----------



## ghoztz

floflo said:


> View attachment 3944395
> 
> Constance Wallet in BE with GHW. [emoji170]



It's absolutely on my list.  I'm a little hesitated because of the size.  Do you find it too big? 
So gorgeous I could look at it all day.  haha


----------



## acrowcounted

floflo said:


> View attachment 3944395
> 
> Constance Wallet in BE with GHW. [emoji170]


Stunning!


----------



## floflo

ghoztz said:


> It's absolutely on my list.  I'm a little hesitated because of the size.  Do you find it too big?
> So gorgeous I could look at it all day.  haha



Hi Ghoztz - it is extremely spacious for a wallet as it fits my phone (and maybe even a lipstick). I have every intention to use it more as a clutch rather than just a wallet. 

I never thought Blue Electric would be my color... but I’m loving the rich hue so far!!  Echo on looking at it all day!  [emoji4]


----------



## floflo

acrowcounted said:


> Stunning!



Thanks @acrowcounted!  [emoji4]


----------



## Melbee

Evelyn tpm in Rose extreme and a couple leather bracelets


----------



## hbr

LovingTheOrange said:


> New in! B30 with phw. My dog seems excited too
> View attachment 3944144



Perfection!!  We are twins [emoji4] Congratulations!


----------



## boo1689

Rose Magnolia bracelet vs Rose Pourpre lindy


----------



## beelalaa

I got this baby in Barcelona while hunting for a Kelly. The colour bordeaux is stunning! I also bought a twilly which has surfing boat and palm tree to match the bag and to remember that I got this bag in Barcelona which has beautiful beach. What do you guys think?


----------



## cafecreme15

beelalaa said:


> I got this baby in Barcelona while hunting for a Kelly. The colour bordeaux is stunning! I also bought a twilly which has surfing boat and palm tree to match the bag and to remember that I got this bag in Barcelona which has beautiful beach. What do you guys think?



Love it!! The GP is so beautiful in bordeaux. Is it a 30?


----------



## Livia1

beelalaa said:


> I got this baby in Barcelona while hunting for a Kelly. The colour bordeaux is stunning! I also bought a twilly which has surfing boat and palm tree to match the bag and to remember that I got this bag in Barcelona which has beautiful beach. What do you guys think?



Really lovely, great colour 
Many congrats!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

beelalaa said:


> I got this baby in Barcelona while hunting for a Kelly. The colour bordeaux is stunning! I also bought a twilly which has surfing boat and palm tree to match the bag and to remember that I got this bag in Barcelona which has beautiful beach. What do you guys think?



You have to ask what we think??!!!!


----------



## oohshinythings

Woke up much earlier than usual today and was able to snag this beauty on h.com. Medor clutch in BE chevre with PHW!!!


----------



## runner1234

I bought 2 pairs of these Rivale mules (black and this fun tricolor), they are sooooo comfy!


----------



## stacey_1805

oohshinythings said:


> Woke up much earlier than usual today and was able to snag this beauty on h.com. Medor clutch in BE chevre with PHW!!!
> 
> View attachment 3944974



Truly the early bird catches the worm! congrats!


----------



## Gwapa30

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful line up. What color is your birdie?


Hi Rami sorry I saw this late. It's Mykonos.


----------



## Gwapa30

ghoztz said:


> Your birdie is exquisite Cant believe you'd got to score three bags in a year


Thank you! I'm extremely grateful.


----------



## Susie Tunes

kadyooo said:


> Just picked up this beauty today, Love the buttery soft swift leather, and the red envelope for dog Chinese New Year, they are super cute!
> 
> View attachment 3944061
> 
> View attachment 3944062



Snap! You’ll love carrying it [emoji847]


----------



## rainneday

runner1234 said:


> I bought 2 pairs of these Rivale mules (black and this fun tricolor), they are sooooo comfy!



Love these!


----------



## Fab41

oohshinythings said:


> Woke up much earlier than usual today and was able to snag this beauty on h.com. Medor clutch in BE chevre with PHW!!!
> 
> View attachment 3944974


----------



## obsessedwhermes

renet said:


> Supposed to drop in to Hermès to collect complimentary angpows prepared by my SA. As usual, I cannot stop myself from getting H things again.
> 
> Here’s what I gotten today:
> - Quicker and Charnier in XL width
> - Complimentary cute angpow packets!
> 
> View attachment 3944391
> 
> View attachment 3944375
> 
> View attachment 3944377



I love that bracelet!! So pretty!!!


----------



## Rami00

Gwapa30 said:


> Hi Rami sorry I saw this late. It's Mykonos.


Thank you. It's a beautiful blue.


----------



## renet

obsessedwhermes said:


> I love that bracelet!! So pretty!!!



Thank you! Its name is Couvertures Nouvelles in case you are interested. [emoji6]


----------



## Meowwu

I got my hands on this beautiful Le Grand Prix du Faubourg! I love all the details. There are lots of animals hidden away into various different corners of the scarf! 

I haven’t been so excited for a scarf do so long now! Lol


----------



## Rhl2987

I have had an excellent couple of weeks to be able to pick up all these beauties! Feeling ecstatic  The most special is the mini Roulis in Gris Asphalt with PHW. I’ve been waiting for the perfect mini Roulis for a longtime and it was well worth it!!


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> I have had an excellent couple of weeks to be able to pick up all these beauties! Feeling ecstatic  The most special is the mini Roulis in Gris Asphalt with PHW. I’ve been waiting for the perfect mini Roulis for a longtime and it was well worth it!!
> 
> View attachment 3946225
> View attachment 3946227
> View attachment 3946226
> View attachment 3946228
> View attachment 3946229
> View attachment 3946231
> View attachment 3946230



Love everything, but that photo with your dog giving paw is priceless!


----------



## oohshinythings

It's here! It's here! 
(unboxing vid is on my newly-revived IG of the same handle)


----------



## luxi_max

LovingTheOrange said:


> New in! B30 with phw. My dog seems excited too
> View attachment 3944144



Congratulations! I have the same bag and love it!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

oohshinythings said:


> It's here! It's here!
> (unboxing vid is on my newly-revived IG of the same handle)
> 
> View attachment 3946240



Gorgeous!  I bought a Medor this year and I am obsessed with it!


----------



## meowlett

Got my new Kelly Dog and some other stuff.  Love the Chinese New Year Customizable Dogs!


----------



## Rhl2987

catsinthebag said:


> Love everything, but that photo with your dog giving paw is priceless!


Thank you! She is honestly a real goof


----------



## catin

meowlett said:


> View attachment 3946305
> View attachment 3946306
> View attachment 3946307
> 
> 
> Got my new Kelly Dog and some other stuff.  Love the Chinese New Year Customizable Dogs!


I love that she looks like super dog in her cape.  Happy new years!!!


----------



## catin

Rhl2987 said:


> I have had an excellent couple of weeks to be able to pick up all these beauties! Feeling ecstatic  The most special is the mini Roulis in Gris Asphalt with PHW. I’ve been waiting for the perfect mini Roulis for a longtime and it was well worth it!!
> 
> View attachment 3946225
> View attachment 3946227
> View attachment 3946226
> View attachment 3946228
> View attachment 3946229
> View attachment 3946231
> View attachment 3946230


Awww you have such a sweet dog and the scarf matches your dog perfectly.


----------



## Susie Tunes

LovingTheOrange said:


> New in! B30 with phw. My dog seems excited too
> View attachment 3944144



I think your gorgeous dog may be my dogs twin [emoji4]


----------



## divinexjanice

txrosegirl said:


> hi to both of you! from houston as well



Gorgeous haul hun! Hope to run into you in the future! [emoji3]


----------



## beelalaa

cafecreme15 said:


> Love it!! The GP is so beautiful in bordeaux. Is it a 30?



Yes it is the GP 30. I'm so in love with the color too!


----------



## Keren16

beelalaa said:


> I got this baby in Barcelona while hunting for a Kelly. The colour bordeaux is stunning! I also bought a twilly which has surfing boat and palm tree to match the bag and to remember that I got this bag in Barcelona which has beautiful beach. What do you guys think?



Congratulations! Bordeaux is a beautiful color that I am partial to[emoji7]. The Twilly is adorable too! I am like you that I like to associate things with pleasant memories! Wear her well [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Gnuj

Rhl2987 said:


> I have had an excellent couple of weeks to be able to pick up all these beauties! Feeling ecstatic  The most special is the mini Roulis in Gris Asphalt with PHW. I’ve been waiting for the perfect mini Roulis for a longtime and it was well worth it!!
> 
> View attachment 3946225
> View attachment 3946227
> View attachment 3946226
> View attachment 3946228
> View attachment 3946229
> View attachment 3946231
> View attachment 3946230



Love the scarf on your puppy.  Super cute model.  Congrats on your purchases especially the Roulis.  Love GA.


----------



## iaiki.com

got these 3 items last week  won't buy again this month lol


----------



## iaiki.com

unboxing the picotin but I think will let go.... I want picotin 26


----------



## Nanami_S.

My new year resolution “have a better self control” only last 25 days.... [emoji30] 
I knew I was in trouble when SA texted me with “I have a surprise for you!!” 
It is impossible to say no to this baby. 
B25 Togo Graphite w/ GHW



DH had to remind me AGAIN not to overdress a Birkin...


----------



## KH8

I wish it s for me but would still be glad to see it in my sis s hands!! And thanks to her getting the wallet I m getting a rodeo wahaha


----------



## leuleu

Nanami_S. said:


> My new year resolution “have a better self control” only last 25 days.... [emoji30]
> I knew I was in trouble when SA texted me with “I have a surprise for you!!”
> It is impossible to say no to this baby.
> B25 Togo Graphite w/ GHW
> View attachment 3947387
> 
> 
> DH had to remind me AGAIN not to overdress a Birkin...
> View attachment 3947389


25 days ? It's not so bad )
Congrats on your beautiful bag.


----------



## MotoChiq

Nanami_S. said:


> My new year resolution “have a better self control” only last 25 days.... [emoji30]
> I knew I was in trouble when SA texted me with “I have a surprise for you!!”
> It is impossible to say no to this baby.
> B25 Togo Graphite w/ GHW
> View attachment 3947387
> 
> 
> DH had to remind me AGAIN not to overdress a Birkin...
> View attachment 3947389



Congrats on your new B! Graphite is a great color


----------



## ka3na20

View attachment 3948140


Bought these a while ago [emoji5]


----------



## Tonimichelle

Nanami_S. said:


> My new year resolution “have a better self control” only last 25 days.... [emoji30]
> I knew I was in trouble when SA texted me with “I have a surprise for you!!”
> It is impossible to say no to this baby.
> B25 Togo Graphite w/ GHW
> View attachment 3947387
> 
> 
> DH had to remind me AGAIN not to overdress a Birkin...
> View attachment 3947389


It’s gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## vanillamochi

Nanami_S. said:


> My new year resolution “have a better self control” only last 25 days.... [emoji30]
> I knew I was in trouble when SA texted me with “I have a surprise for you!!”
> It is impossible to say no to this baby.
> B25 Togo Graphite w/ GHW
> View attachment 3947387
> 
> 
> DH had to remind me AGAIN not to overdress a Birkin...
> View attachment 3947389



25 days is practically a month, I think you're doing ok, haha  Congrats!! She's gorgeous, and I love the twillys.


----------



## Meowwu

Rivage sandals. (And my outfit of the day.)


----------



## txrosegirl

divinexjanice said:


> Gorgeous haul hun! Hope to run into you in the future! [emoji3]


i hope so! i am at hermes a few times a month  maybe we will see one another there some day!


----------



## chessmont

A super floopy Togo Indigo B35 from our dear docride.  Really love flinging it around with no worry LOL!


----------



## chessmont

Pic on my messy desk and kind of dark but you get the idea...


----------



## chessmont

.


----------



## undecided45

My first Hermes  Kelly Wallet in chevre mysore with PHW


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Nanami_S. said:


> My new year resolution “have a better self control” only last 25 days.... [emoji30]
> I knew I was in trouble when SA texted me with “I have a surprise for you!!”
> It is impossible to say no to this baby.
> B25 Togo Graphite w/ GHW
> View attachment 3947387
> 
> 
> DH had to remind me AGAIN not to overdress a Birkin...
> View attachment 3947389



Congrats! It’s a very lovely bag!! A very good alternative to noir!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

KH8 said:


> I wish it s for me but would still be glad to see it in my sis s hands!! And thanks to her getting the wallet I m getting a rodeo wahaha



Love your rodeo! This colour looks very unique!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3948134
> 
> View attachment 3948137
> 
> View attachment 3948140
> 
> 
> Bought these a while ago [emoji5]



Ooooh.. that cup looks very pretty!!


----------



## ka3na20

Thank you @obsessedwhermes

I noticed the twillies’ tags are different now. It is more challenging to hide. I like the old one more. What do you think?


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ka3na20 said:


> Thank you @obsessedwhermes
> 
> I noticed the twillies’ tags are different now. It is more challenging to hide. I like the old one more. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3948739



Well I am quite a beginner at Hermès. Yet to find a favorite twilly yet until the recent season. So I cannot do a good comparison. But I have to say, I am eyeing your twilly! [emoji7]hope I could find one here!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

undecided45 said:


> My first Hermes  Kelly Wallet in chevre mysore with PHW
> View attachment 3948705


LVE this!!!!


----------



## theonlyprincess

I love that Twilly in pink with the hearts!! May I please have the style code or name? 

Thank you in advance!



ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 3948134
> 
> View attachment 3948137
> 
> View attachment 3948140
> 
> 
> Bought these a while ago [emoji5]


----------



## ka3na20

@theonlyprincess here it is


----------



## stacey_1805

undecided45 said:


> My first Hermes  Kelly Wallet in chevre mysore with PHW
> View attachment 3948705



Congrats on your first Hermes! 

Love the Kelly wallet, I often use it as a clutch as it fits my iPhone 6 Plus and some cards.


----------



## undecided45

stacey_1805 said:


> Congrats on your first Hermes!
> 
> Love the Kelly wallet, I often use it as a clutch as it fits my iPhone 6 Plus and some cards.


Thank you! That’s my plan as well for this beautiful wallet. Sophisticated evening clutch = done!


----------



## catin

undecided45 said:


> My first Hermes  Kelly Wallet in chevre mysore with PHW
> View attachment 3948705


Cute! I keep hoping they will add a strap or a chain to these


----------



## catin

Nanami_S. said:


> My new year resolution “have a better self control” only last 25 days.... [emoji30]
> I knew I was in trouble when SA texted me with “I have a surprise for you!!”
> It is impossible to say no to this baby.
> B25 Togo Graphite w/ GHW
> View attachment 3947387
> 
> 
> DH had to remind me AGAIN not to overdress a Birkin...
> View attachment 3947389


Congratulations on your surprise! My DH is always confused about the twilly on a bag situation. When he saw one of those fendi poof balls on someone else's bag in the wild he was also confused...I had to explain that they are a thing right now.


----------



## bagaholic42

My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!


----------



## luckylove

beautiful bag! Enjoy!


----------



## cavluv

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!


Playful touch to a classic black...congratulations!!!


----------



## MotoChiq

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching! [emoji2]


Gorgeous! I love the contrasting stitching


----------



## obsessedwhermes

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!



Pink stitching! So pretty! Love this!


----------



## kcavatu

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!


Ooooooooooh! wow! I love this. Good choice!


----------



## bagaholic42

luckylove said:


> beautiful bag! Enjoy!


Thank you!!


----------



## bagaholic42

cavluv said:


> Playful touch to a classic black...congratulations!!!


Thank you!!  never thought I would like pink stitching this much!


----------



## Meta

Finally found the perfect Calvi Robot (in Indigo Swift) thanks to a dear friend's help.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!



Yesssss!!!! This is FABULOUS! Enjoy!!!


----------



## okiern1981

weN84 said:


> Finally found the perfect Calvi Robot (in Indigo Swift) thanks to a dear friend's help.
> View attachment 3950279



Love!  The robot design looks like the tachikoma from Ghost in the Shell, so it really brings out my inner [emoji851][emoji173]️


----------



## Meta

okiern1981 said:


> Love!  The robot design looks like the tachikoma from Ghost in the Shell, so it really brings out my inner [emoji851][emoji173]️


Thank you! DH is a geek who loves robots so I had to indulge him.  Needless to say, he was pleasantly surprised.  (I had also bought the Flamboyant Web gavroche for him last year. )


----------



## chkpfbeliever

undecided45 said:


> My first Hermes  Kelly Wallet in chevre mysore with PHW
> View attachment 3948705


Congrats.  I'm glad that people are still in love with the Kelly wallet.  They used to be on allocation and so rare.  You're indeed lucky to join the club at the right time.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rhl2987 said:


> I have had an excellent couple of weeks to be able to pick up all these beauties! Feeling ecstatic  The most special is the mini Roulis in Gris Asphalt with PHW. I’ve been waiting for the perfect mini Roulis for a longtime and it was well worth it!!
> 
> View attachment 3946225
> View attachment 3946227
> View attachment 3946226
> View attachment 3946228
> View attachment 3946229
> View attachment 3946231
> View attachment 3946230


You got lovely presents for yourself !! and I love your doggie model.  Congrats on the Gris A Roulis.  It is really a beautiful bag.


----------



## Rhl2987

chkpfbeliever said:


> You got lovely presents for yourself !! and I love your doggie model.  Congrats on the Gris A Roulis.  It is really a beautiful bag.


Thank you @chkpfbeliever! I’ve used it all weekend for errands and groceries, so I already know it was a good purchase! I will be sending myself off to ban island in February, after one more treat for myself


----------



## PETITLAPIN

My first Constance 24 in  Evercolor


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PETITLAPIN said:


> My first Constance 24 in  Evercolor


Ohhhh lala! Is that Vert Vertigo?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!


(((faints))) gets up looks at Birkin stitching and (((faints again)))


----------



## BellaCC

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!



My dream bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Is the interior pink?


----------



## BirkinLover77

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!


So beautiful with constrast stitching and in a beautiful classic. Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

PETITLAPIN said:


> My first Constance 24 in  Evercolor


Gorgeous color! Congratulations


----------



## Gnuj

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!


Beautiful bag! Love the contrast.


----------



## Gnuj

PETITLAPIN said:


> My first Constance 24 in  Evercolor


Love the color and hardware together.


----------



## cavluv

PETITLAPIN said:


> My first Constance 24 in  Evercolor


That is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## bagaholic42

BellaCC said:


> My dream bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Is the interior pink?


It’s black. Only the stitching is pink


----------



## kathydep

PETITLAPIN said:


> My first Constance 24 in  Evercolor


Omg! STUNNING!!!


----------



## christina86

PETITLAPIN said:


> My first Constance 24 in  Evercolor



Omg Stunning!!


----------



## mcpro

PETITLAPIN said:


> My first Constance 24 in  Evercolor



wow !!! perfect combo.


----------



## PIPET83

SO B40


----------



## meowlett

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3951341
> View attachment 3951342
> 
> 
> SO B40


That is so gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Livia1

PETITLAPIN said:


> My first Constance 24 in  Evercolor



Gorgeous colour!
Many congrats.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I've tried my best but between my super friendly SA and my very enabling DH I had no chance  
It was fun though  

I can imagine that once the sun comes out (in Germany, on the one Saturday in August, between 2 and 3.29 pm) , my new baby blue sandals will come in very handy  

Maybe I can wear the silk wild-20's robe with them too  Ha!  Please don't pay attention to the pic - I am a terrible photographer. But the silk and cashmere are exquisite and it's such a nice play on the 1920's aesthetics. 
I love it!


----------



## UEShopaholic

Kelly Double Tour (Etoupe Swift with Rose Gold Hardware) & 2 feu de cartes twillies (one red, one pink)! 
I'm sort of obsessed with feu de cartes... I'll probably need at least two in every color by the end of the month lol.


----------



## beelalaa

I am a lucky girl! Got offered this K28 Black GHW in my first try in Paris with no previous record. Cannot say no to this super duper classic combination. The SA told me this is the most hunted combination, is it true guys Yay!!!! I'm so happy!


----------



## UEShopaholic

beelalaa said:


> I am a lucky girl! Got offered this K28 Black GHW in my first try in Paris with no previous record. Cannot say no to this super duper classic combination. The SA told me this is the most hunted combination, is it true guys Yay!!!! I'm so happy!


You are indeed a lucky girl!! Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly!! Is that Epsom?


----------



## Cygne18

beelalaa said:


> I am a lucky girl! Got offered this K28 Black GHW in my first try in Paris with no previous record. Cannot say no to this super duper classic combination. The SA told me this is the most hunted combination, is it true guys Yay!!!! I'm so happy!



Congratulations! She's beautiful and absolutely perfect. Please, if you can, would love to read about your experience in the Paris thread.


----------



## dgie

Picked up this today- Evelyne sellier 29 in fauve.


----------



## meowlett

MaryAndDogs said:


> I've tried my best but *between my super friendly SA and my very enabling DH* I had no chance
> It was fun though


Very nice stash, especially the sandals!

I am stuck between a super friendly SA and a very enabling DH too.    I might do a reveal later this week.  This forum is definitely a collectively enabling community.


----------



## meowlett

beelalaa said:


> I am a lucky girl! Got offered this K28 Black GHW in my first try in Paris with no previous record. Cannot say no to this super duper classic combination. The SA told me this is the most hunted combination, is it true guys Yay!!!! I'm so happy!



I think our new K28 are twins.  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## cavluv

beelalaa said:


> I am a lucky girl! Got offered this K28 Black GHW in my first try in Paris with no previous record. Cannot say no to this super duper classic combination. The SA told me this is the most hunted combination, is it true guys Yay!!!! I'm so happy!



Beautiful!! Always nice to have an extra special Paris momento!


----------



## cavluv

dgie said:


> Picked up this today- Evelyne sellier 29 in fauve.



SO GORGEOUS!! I was tempted by this bag last summer and would’ve gotten it had I not already had a family of natural and gold bags. Hope you’re enjoying it!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3951341
> View attachment 3951342
> 
> 
> SO B40



Congrats! Your SO looks like it came straight from the Hermès Spring Summer 2018 catwalk!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

UEShopaholic said:


> Kelly Double Tour (Etoupe Swift with Rose Gold Hardware) & 2 feu de cartes twillies (one red, one pink)!
> I'm sort of obsessed with feu de cartes... I'll probably need at least two in every color by the end of the month lol.
> View attachment 3951873
> View attachment 3951874
> View attachment 3951876
> View attachment 3951877



I love those twillies too! And I cannot decide which colour to have [emoji28][emoji28][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

beelalaa said:


> I am a lucky girl! Got offered this K28 Black GHW in my first try in Paris with no previous record. Cannot say no to this super duper classic combination. The SA told me this is the most hunted combination, is it true guys Yay!!!! I'm so happy!



My HG!! Been looking for this for a long time! Had to compromise and settle for K32 Black GHW in my last trip. Major congrats to you! Huge score!!


----------



## Serva1

MaryAndDogs said:


> I've tried my best but between my super friendly SA and my very enabling DH I had no chance
> It was fun though
> 
> I can imagine that once the sun comes out (in Germany, on the one Saturday in August, between 2 and 3.29 pm) , my new baby blue sandals will come in very handy
> 
> Maybe I can wear the silk wild-20's robe with them too  Ha!  Please don't pay attention to the pic - I am a terrible photographer. But the silk and cashmere are exquisite and it's such a nice play on the 1920's aesthetics.
> I love it!



Gorgeous silk cashmere knit (love Les Clés) and perfect combo with the orans [emoji7]


----------



## MaryAndDogs

meowlett said:


> This forum is definitely a collectively enabling community.



Hahaha! Very true!  



Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous silk cashmere knit (love Les Clés) and perfect combo with the orans [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

beelalaa said:


> I am a lucky girl!


You totally are!  Congratulations! 
It's a very pretty handbag and so versatile!  Enjoy it!


----------



## undecided45

My new (to me) fjord K32 retourne in natural sable with PHW. Absolutely blown away with this bag. Learned how to accessorize her too!  Happy that she's been pre-loved, I won't have to worry as much about scuffs or wear.


----------



## okiern1981

undecided45 said:


> My new (to me) fjord K32 retourne in natural sable with PHW. Absolutely blown away with this bag. Learned how to accessorize her too!  Happy that she's been pre-loved, I won't have to worry as much about scuffs or wear.



Lovely!  That Twilly really goes well with her!  Natural sable is so pretty


----------



## undecided45

okiern1981 said:


> Lovely!  That Twilly really goes well with her!  Natural sable is so pretty


Thank you! Heading to the boutique tomorrow to see what other twillys they might have to match.  This one might be next...


----------



## UCDChick08

BE Rivale PHW [emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## tramcaro

Another bag in one of my Hermes favourite styles and colours!


----------



## cafecreme15

UCDChick08 said:


> BE Rivale PHW [emoji7][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3953018


What a cool photo!


----------



## UCDChick08

cafecreme15 said:


> What a cool photo!



Thank you! [emoji5][emoji170]


----------



## PIPET83

obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats! Your SO looks like it came straight from the Hermès Spring Summer 2018 catwalk!! [emoji7][emoji7]



Yees... it’s true I was thinking just that.. [emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## DR2014

tramcaro said:


> Another bag in one of my Hermes favourite styles and colours!


I love it with Pusheen!!!


----------



## floflo

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!



She’s beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## bagaholic42

Verrou clutch in vert vertigo (Chevre Mysore)! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Amka

Got a call from my lovely SA yesterday and went to the store to pick those two up this morning.
 I am in love with Blue Electric!!


----------



## Kristal7788

New in Twillies~~ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ghoztz

beelalaa said:


> I am a lucky girl! Got offered this K28 Black GHW in my first try in Paris with no previous record. Cannot say no to this super duper classic combination. The SA told me this is the most hunted combination, is it true guys Yay!!!! I'm so happy!



big congrats on your very first and the most classic yet beautiful Kelly!!


----------



## ghoztz

Kristal7788 said:


> New in Twillies~~ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954176



Love those twillies!!


----------



## MR1005

My first ever Hermes purchase...double tour Apple Watch band.


----------



## ghoztz

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!



those pink stitchings!! absolutely exquisite!


----------



## golden's mom

Evelyne III 29, Rouge Casaque


----------



## luvmy3girls

MR1005 said:


> My first ever Hermes purchase...double tour Apple Watch band.
> 
> View attachment 3954780
> View attachment 3954781



Congrats! Is this the extra long strap or regular length?


----------



## MR1005

luvmy3girls said:


> Congrats! Is this the extra long strap or regular length?



Thank you! It’s the extra long strap. The regular was a little too small.


----------



## renet

Lindy 26. This size is great for me. 


My lovely SA reserved 2 pieces of this twilly to match with it. The red is gorgeous! Have not put them up as I had a minor fracture on my right wrist from a recent car accident. Shall do that next week. Cheers! [emoji847]


----------



## bagaholic42

ghoztz said:


> those pink stitchings!! absolutely exquisite!


Thank you!!! It pops even more with pink twillies on it


----------



## Tonimichelle

chessmont said:


> Pic on my messy desk and kind of dark but you get the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948704


Oh I absolutely love this!! Gorgeous


----------



## chessmont

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh I absolutely love this!! Gorgeous


Thanks!  Pretty floopy isn't it?


----------



## Tonimichelle

chessmont said:


> Thanks!  Pretty floopy isn't it?


That’s what I love most about it!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagaholic42 said:


> Thank you!!! It pops even more with pink twillies on it


Ohhhh lemme see! =)


----------



## paintmecrystal

Hello Hermes addicts [emoji6],
Let me present to you my newest purchase while on vacay in Hawaii... Paradis mule in taupe with Burgundy sole.... The color is perfection!  [emoji16]


----------



## wilmi

I love the plume.  Beautiful box rouge H.     Enjoy!


----------



## wilmi

Joy2006 said:


> My new to me Plume 28.
> Thank you Rouge H. for your help.
> 
> View attachment 3926962


----------



## NewBeeUn

paintmecrystal said:


> Hello Hermes addicts [emoji6],
> Let me present to you my newest purchase while on vacay in Hawaii... Paradis mule in taupe with Burgundy sole.... The color is perfection! Will do a video review this soon  [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955599



These are nice. I've never been able to wear mules comfortably  I always find myself gripping with my toes. Who made your dress?


----------



## undecided45

Stopped in the Boston store yesterday for some new Twillys to outfit my Kelly. They were so helpful!


----------



## Laura MBB

MR1005 said:


> My first ever Hermes purchase...double tour Apple Watch band.
> 
> View attachment 3954780
> View attachment 3954781


Lovely, I’m adding this to my Hermes shopping list of scarves...DH is going to be set on what buy for Valentines, Birthdays, Anniversary...


----------



## Laura MBB

Amka said:


> Got a call from my lovely SA yesterday and went to the store to pick those two up this morning.
> I am in love with Blue Electric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953755
> 
> View attachment 3953757


The color is amazing!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3925327
> View attachment 3925328
> View attachment 3925329
> View attachment 3925330
> View attachment 3925331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year TPF ladies! Great purchases so far this year
> 
> My first H purschase of 2018 and I am over the moon! Fresh out of the box B 35 verso Blue Nuit Width orange poppy lining in Togo leather  My SA really pulled through!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

paintmecrystal said:


> Hello Hermes addicts [emoji6],
> Let me present to you my newest purchase while on vacay in Hawaii... Paradis mule in taupe with Burgundy sole.... The color is perfection!  [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955599



Love your closet. Looks fun.


----------



## Laura MBB

Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous silk cashmere knit (love Les Clés) and perfect combo with the orans [emoji7]


I laughed at your comment about Germany and the sun being out one day as I lived there as a child ( I’m American)


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Last few times I’ve tried to get these classics they were sold out. Small purchase but still pretty excited.


----------



## Monique1004

Got these from a couple weeks ago. Still waiting for the other CW I want. The charm's really cute. I still have to take pics of today's purchase as well.


----------



## bella89

Hello Kitty is very excited about my first shawl and Rodeo charm,  Snagged two twillys for my future Birkin bag--just 10 more months, LOL !  Didn't want to wait in fear they would sell out.


----------



## Fab41

bella89 said:


> Hello Kitty is very excited about my first shawl and Rodeo charm,  Snagged two twillys for my future Birkin bag--just 10 more months, LOL !  Didn't want to wait in fear they would sell out.
> 
> View attachment 3956635


Twinning on these twillies ( i, too, bought them for a future birkin)...nice accessories haul!


----------



## txrosegirl

bella89 said:


> Hello Kitty is very excited about my first shawl and Rodeo charm,  Snagged two twillys for my future Birkin bag--just 10 more months, LOL !  Didn't want to wait in fear they would sell out.
> 
> View attachment 3956635





Fab41 said:


> Twinning on these twillies ( i, too, bought them for a future birkin)...nice accessories haul!


triplets on the twillies! i also bought them for a future B


----------



## buffalogal

Did something I never expected to do - walk into H and buy a brand new bag! Was in San Fran with no intention of purchasing anything ... but I saw this Etoupe GP 30cm and was in love. I sold my 36 because it was too heavy. I have a canvas one also but wanted leather. It took about 40 whole seconds to pull the trigger. Lol - also bought hubby a Clic H bracelet.


----------



## MotoChiq

bella89 said:


> Hello Kitty is very excited about my first shawl and Rodeo charm,  Snagged two twillys for my future Birkin bag--just 10 more months, LOL !  Didn't want to wait in fear they would sell out.
> 
> View attachment 3956635



Congrats! Which CW is your PdS CSGM?


----------



## Meta

MotoChiq said:


> Congrats! Which CW is your PdS CSGM?


Not OP but that's cw 07 rose indien/vert/corail.


----------



## MotoChiq

weN84 said:


> Not OP but that's cw 07 rose indien/vert/corail.



Thanks @weN84!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Purchased from Hermes store the past weekend, Constance 24 in Bordeaux color Palladiium hardware, Veau evercolor leather. Pics were taken at spare guest bedroom.


----------



## Livia1

Lisa-SH said:


> Purchased from Hermes store the past weekend, Constance 24 in Bordeaux color Palladiium hardware, Veau evercolor leather. Pics were taken at spare guest bedroom.
> View attachment 3959349
> 
> View attachment 3959351




Gosh, this is gorgeous!
Many congrats.


----------



## DYH

Latest addition to my family of blue Hermes: swift kelly cut in BE and GHW (my first KC!!)


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> Lindy 26. This size is great for me.
> My lovely SA reserved 2 pieces of this twilly to match with it. The red is gorgeous! Have not put them up as I had a minor fracture on my right wrist from a recent car accident. Shall do that next week. Cheers! [emoji847]



Hi renet! Love your new purchases! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> Hi renet! Love your new purchases! Hope you are feeling better.



Thank you, Lollipop! Yes, we are recovering well! [emoji2]


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Currently on vacation in Tokyo and scored this beauty today!! Presenting B30 Bleu Nuit GHW in Togo!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Cambridge Girl said:


> Currently on vacation in Tokyo and scored this beauty today!! Presenting B30 Bleu Nuit GHW in Togo!!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Cambridge Girl said:


> Currently on vacation in Tokyo and scored this beauty today!! Presenting B30 Bleu Nuit GHW in Togo!!



Gorgeous! Lucky you! Congrats!


----------



## renet

Cambridge Girl said:


> Currently on vacation in Tokyo and scored this beauty today!! Presenting B30 Bleu Nuit GHW in Togo!!



Congrats! I have little sister of this beauty recently, 1 month plus ago! Enjoy her! [emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## sarahslater88

Hello PF ladies 

The latest addition to the H collection is this delicious little Baby B25 in Orange with phw  Shes so cute i just love her, the perfect pop of color  As always, thanks for letting me share! Love looking at all your beautiful purchase each week!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Got some more sandals and a new twilly for my Kelly.


----------



## whiteswan1010

buffalogal said:


> Did something I never expected to do - walk into H and buy a brand new bag! Was in San Fran with no intention of purchasing anything ... but I saw this Etoupe GP 30cm and was in love. I sold my 36 because it was too heavy. I have a canvas one also but wanted leather. It took about 40 whole seconds to pull the trigger. Lol - also bought hubby a Clic H bracelet.


Hi, First off I love your bag and the color!  I too am looking to buy a "Garden Party" tote in a red shade.  Is your leather "Negonda"?  I own the Chanel classics and now would like an Hermes tote.  I feel the 36 is quite big, 14 inches wide and the depth of 6 1/2 inches.  I don't plan on using it as a shoulder bag, just handheld so thought the 30 size would be better.  I don't carry much.

If anyone can offer advice on sizing here on this forum and leathers I would appreciate it.  I do prefer a structured look. but don't think the smaller 30 would sag. SA sent me a pic of red "epsom" leather but for some reason I did not like the embossed  graining as much as the "negonda" which looks like you have.  Here is picture of red epsom casaque and right is rouge tomatoe I believe in Negonda.

Thanks in advance for any advice!  It seems harder to find the 30 size than 36.


----------



## Monique1004

whiteswan1010 said:


> Hi, First off I love your bag and the color!  I too am looking to buy a "Garden Party" tote in a red shade.  Is your leather "Negonda"?  I own the Chanel classics and now would like an Hermes tote.  I feel the 36 is quite big, 14 inches wide and the depth of 6 1/2 inches.  I don't plan on using it as a shoulder bag, just handheld so thought the 30 size would be better.  I don't carry much.
> 
> If anyone can offer advice on sizing here on this forum and leathers I would appreciate it.  I do prefer a structured look. but don't think the smaller 30 would sag. SA sent me a pic of red "epsom" leather but for some reason I did not like the embossed  graining as much as the "negonda" which looks like you have.  Here is picture of red epsom casaque and right is rouge tomatoe I believe in Negonda.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!  It seems harder to find the 30 size than 36.
> 
> View attachment 3961636



You should check out the garden party thread. You’ll get lots of info there. 

The all-leather Garden Party bags thread

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/The-all-leather-Garden-Party-bags-thread.161431/


----------



## PursePassionLV

I brought home this adorable C24 in Vert Vertigo w GHW and finally got my pantera scarf. Thank goodness for rereleases.  I was so excited to finally find a black and white format that worked for me. I have my Samurai in colorway 05 on order so hoping to get some pics soon.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Monique1004 said:


> You should check out the garden party thread. You’ll get lots of info there.
> 
> The all-leather Garden Party bags thread
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/The-all-leather-Garden-Party-bags-thread.161431/


Thanks @Monique1004 !


----------



## beelalaa

UEShopaholic said:


> You are indeed a lucky girl!! Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly!! Is that Epsom?


Yes it is epsom leather I asked for togo and clemence but Epsom is really a good choice as it is super durable


----------



## Marlee

I was unable to post pictures for a while, so here are my combined purchases of the past month  A rose gold Clic H bracelet in beige rose, La Maison des Carrés Twilly and Jaguar Quetzal scarf. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Marlee said:


> I was unable to post pictures for a while, so here are my combined purchases of the past month  A rose gold Clic H bracelet in beige rose, La Maison des Carrés Twilly and Jaguar Quetzal scarf. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962202
> View attachment 3962203
> View attachment 3962205
> View attachment 3962208



Wow you’re really good at tying bows. Wish my bows would look like that.


----------



## UEShopaholic

Marlee said:


> I was unable to post pictures for a while, so here are my combined purchases of the past month  A rose gold Clic H bracelet in beige rose, La Maison des Carrés Twilly and Jaguar Quetzal scarf. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962202
> View attachment 3962203
> View attachment 3962205
> View attachment 3962208


I absolutely love your beige rose clic with the RGHW! Going have to track one of those down for myself...


----------



## Marlee

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Wow you’re really good at tying bows. Wish my bows would look like that.



Thank you! 



UEShopaholic said:


> I absolutely love your beige rose clic with the RGHW! Going have to track one of those down for myself...



Thanks and good luck finding one! It is even prettier in real life


----------



## meowlett

Well, my pup had surgeries last week.  Our sweet SA helped us get something to cheer the pupper up.


----------



## cocomlle

meowlett said:


> Well, my pup had surgeries last week.  Our sweet SA helped us get something to cheer the pupper up.
> View attachment 3962945
> View attachment 3962946
> View attachment 3962947
> View attachment 3962949
> View attachment 3962950
> View attachment 3962952



 What a precious!


----------



## kadyooo

meowlett said:


> Well, my pup had surgeries last week.  Our sweet SA helped us get something to cheer the pupper up.
> View attachment 3962945
> View attachment 3962946
> View attachment 3962947
> View attachment 3962949
> View attachment 3962950
> View attachment 3962952



Omg! This is so cute, I need to get my frenchie boy a scarf too! [emoji38]


----------



## nana9026

My new baby B, B25 in blue electric , Togo, PHW. The pic really didn’t do the colour justice. The colour is so pretty and vibrant in real thing! [emoji170]


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Small purchases from recent shopping trip, carmen duo in noir and compact bearn in Gris A with RGHW.


----------



## ehy12

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3963176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby B, B25 in blue electric , Togo, PHW. The pic really didn’t do the colour justice. The colour is so pretty and vibrant in real thing! [emoji170]


Congrats!!!!! This exact bag is on my wishlist this year!


----------



## BirkinLover77

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3963176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby B, B25 in blue electric , Togo, PHW. The pic really didn’t do the colour justice. The colour is so pretty and vibrant in real thing! [emoji170]


Congratulations! Beautiful Blue Birkin!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3963259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small purchases from recent shopping trip, carmen duo in noir and compact bearn in Gris A with RGHW.


Beautiful wallet with Carmen! Congrats


----------



## SiriS

Hi to all you lovely Hermès people! Thanks for letting me share my very first Hermès cashmere/silk scarf. This is the Pirouette au Galop pattern in white/grey/orange. It´s absolutely beautiful! I had to get an orange cashmere sweater with Chanel Espadrilles nail polish with my new scarf. The colors go better together than what it looks like on screen..  

How I will dare have a coffee on the go wearing this precious beauty I don´t know, I probably won´t  (do you??). 

Thanks for every thread, every picture and all of the knowledge that all of you have shared over the years, I´m having a blast going through it all, learning so much.


----------



## JesseTdot

Marlee said:


> I was unable to post pictures for a while, so here are my combined purchases of the past month  A rose gold Clic H bracelet in beige rose, La Maison des Carrés Twilly and Jaguar Quetzal scarf. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962202
> View attachment 3962203
> View attachment 3962205
> View attachment 3962208


Did you purchase your La Maison des Carres Twilly recently at an Hermes Boutique? I contacted my local store in Toronto today and they said they don't have them. I've been wanting this twilly since I saw it last year!


----------



## Marlee

JesseTdot said:


> Did you purchase your La Maison des Carres Twilly recently at an Hermes Boutique? I contacted my local store in Toronto today and they said they don't have them. I've been wanting this twilly since I saw it last year!



Yes, I bought it last week, they had three colors to choose from. But I have to add that when I visited the boutique two days earlier, the SA did not know they had this Twilly. Luckily another SA heard I wanted one and called me later that day to let me know they did have them  Good luck finding one!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bella89 said:


> Hello Kitty is very excited about my first shawl and Rodeo charm,  Snagged two twillys for my future Birkin bag--just 10 more months, LOL !  Didn't want to wait in fear they would sell out.
> 
> View attachment 3956635


Love the samurai!!!!
Lemme guess....u ordered rose azalea B? Heehee


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nana9026 said:


> View attachment 3963176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby B, B25 in blue electric , Togo, PHW. The pic really didn’t do the colour justice. The colour is so pretty and vibrant in real thing! [emoji170]


So happy to see BE back !!!! Congrats on your new baby B!!! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3963259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small purchases from recent shopping trip, carmen duo in noir and compact bearn in Gris A with RGHW.


Need this wallet!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SiriS said:


> Hi to all you lovely Hermès people! Thanks for letting me share my very first Hermès cashmere/silk scarf. This is the Pirouette au Galop pattern in white/grey/orange. It´s absolutely beautiful! I had to get an orange cashmere sweater with Chanel Espadrilles nail polish with my new scarf. The colors go better together than what it looks like on screen..
> 
> How I will dare have a coffee on the go wearing this precious beauty I don´t know, I probably won´t  (do you??).
> 
> Thanks for every thread, every picture and all of the knowledge that all of you have shared over the years, I´m having a blast going through it all, learning so much.


Congrats on your beautiful items!!! Gorgeous pairings dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sarahslater88 said:


> View attachment 3961353
> View attachment 3961354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello PF ladies
> 
> The latest addition to the H collection is this delicious little Baby B25 in Orange with phw  Shes so cute i just love her, the perfect pop of color  As always, thanks for letting me share! Love looking at all your beautiful purchase each week!


Soooooo cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## bella89

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love the samurai!!!!
> Lemme guess....u ordered rose azalea B? Heehee



I actually requested etoupe 35 with GHW.  It’s my first Birkin and I wanted a neutral that’s forever.  I do have my rose sakura Evelyne to get my pink fix though


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cambridge Girl said:


> Currently on vacation in Tokyo and scored this beauty today!! Presenting B30 Bleu Nuit GHW in Togo!!


Wowza!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bella89 said:


> I actually requested etoupe 35 with GHW.  It’s my first Birkin and I wanted a neutral that’s forever.  I do have my rose sakura Evelyne to get my pink fix though


Ahhhh ok!!! I only guessed azalea bc everyone seems to have that twilly on that bag! Hahhahaah


----------



## bella89

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhhh ok!!! I only guessed azalea bc everyone seems to have that twilly on that bag! Hahhahaah


Not that I’d say no to that color if I was offered it!  I’m still on cloud nine that I was offered the chance to actually get a Birkin; figured it was best I go with a good, basic color...to start with hehe.


----------



## MotoChiq

My SA came through on PdS CSGM!


----------



## SiriS

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats on your beautiful items!!! Gorgeous pairings dear!



Thanks for letting me share, and for kind words, Israeli_Flava!


----------



## San2222

buffalogal said:


> Did something I never expected to do - walk into H and buy a brand new bag! Was in San Fran with no intention of purchasing anything ... but I saw this Etoupe GP 30cm and was in love. I sold my 36 because it was too heavy. I have a canvas one also but wanted leather. It took about 40 whole seconds to pull the trigger. Lol - also bought hubby a Clic H bracelet.


Looks like the new color gris asphalt! Pretty!!!


----------



## hclubfan

Cambridge Girl said:


> Currently on vacation in Tokyo and scored this beauty today!! Presenting B30 Bleu Nuit GHW in Togo!!


Gorgeous....that is my dream bag!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

meowlett said:


> Well, my pup had surgeries last week.  Our sweet SA helped us get something to cheer the pupper up.
> View attachment 3962945
> View attachment 3962946
> View attachment 3962947
> View attachment 3962949
> View attachment 3962950
> View attachment 3962952



LOVE your doggie! Gute Besserung! 
Hope that he or she is getting better rapidly!


----------



## meowlett

MaryAndDogs said:


> LOVE your doggie! Gute Besserung!
> Hope that he or she is getting better rapidly!


Thank you @MaryAndDogs!


----------



## Chrisy

Brides de Gala Tatto, BE calvi 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and Gris A bears compact.


----------



## krawford

My iPhone X fits perfectly in this wallet.


----------



## Mandycharlie

I treated myself to a Canadian wild when I saw them in selfridges London yesterday, cw 6. It's so pretty,


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Finally went to pick up my K28 sellier epsom in Rose Pourpre PHW last Sunday!! I’m on cloud nine!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Cambridge Girl said:


> Finally went to pick up my K28 sellier epsom in Rose Pourpre PHW last Sunday!! I’m on cloud nine!!


Oh wow!  Seriously beautiful!


----------



## Fab41

Cambridge Girl said:


> Finally went to pick up my K28 sellier epsom in Rose Pourpre PHW last Sunday!! I’m on cloud nine!!


 How gorgeous!!!


----------



## tabbi001

I'm so sorry for posting this everywhere but I couldn't help it. I'm so happy!
C18 box noir


----------



## JCCL

tabbi001 said:


> I'm so sorry for posting this everywhere but I couldn't help it. I'm so happy!
> C18 box noir


Twins, enjoy and don’t be sorry I was exactly the same. Couldn’t stop smiling once I open the orange box too.


----------



## tabbi001

JCCL said:


> Twins, enjoy and don’t be sorry I was exactly the same. Couldn’t stop smiling once I open the orange box too.


Yay twins! I'm so afraid to use it. I might cry if I scratch it  I need to get over that feeling before I take it out for a spin.


----------



## Gnuj

Cambridge Girl said:


> Finally went to pick up my K28 sellier epsom in Rose Pourpre PHW last Sunday!! I’m on cloud nine!!


Congratulations! It's such a happy color.


----------



## Gnuj

tabbi001 said:


> I'm so sorry for posting this everywhere but I couldn't help it. I'm so happy!
> C18 box noir



Beautiful! I don't mind seeing it everywhere.  Can you post some model shots too?


----------



## periogirl28

Cambridge Girl said:


> Finally went to pick up my K28 sellier epsom in Rose Pourpre PHW last Sunday!! I’m on cloud nine!!


Are we cousins? Congrats she's lovely!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

PursePassionLV said:


> I brought home this adorable C24 in Vert Vertigo w GHW and finally got my pantera scarf. Thank goodness for rereleases.  I was so excited to finally find a black and white format that worked for me. I have my Samurai in colorway 05 on order so hoping to get some pics soon.
> 
> View attachment 3961742
> 
> View attachment 3961741


Absolutely drop - dead gorgeous! The GHW with the green - jaw- dropping ! Congrats !


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tabbi001 said:


> I'm so sorry for posting this everywhere but I couldn't help it. I'm so happy!
> C18 box noir



If I had that Constance, I’d post it everywhere, too!!    Congratulations!!


----------



## Juvelen

My last two purchases, Panthera Pardus in 140 cm silk and Chauniere GHW with alligator leather  I'm so in love with these two pieces


----------



## catin

Mandycharlie said:


> View attachment 3967498
> View attachment 3967497
> View attachment 3967495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I treated myself to a Canadian wild when I saw them in selfridges London yesterday, cw 6. It's so pretty,


I love the colors in this


----------



## Meta

Congrats @tabbi001 on such a dreamy classic purchase from the store!  

Jeu de Cartes twilly in cw 04


Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Cambridge Girl said:


> Finally went to pick up my K28 sellier epsom in Rose Pourpre PHW last Sunday!! I’m on cloud nine!!


Wow! Amazing color!! Congrats


----------



## BirkinLover77

tabbi001 said:


> I'm so sorry for posting this everywhere but I couldn't help it. I'm so happy!
> C18 box noir


Simply stunning and amazing! Congratulations


----------



## tabbi001

Gnuj said:


> Beautiful! I don't mind seeing it everywhere.  Can you post some model shots too?


Thanks @Gnuj ! Will post model shots once I take it out. Hopefully next week!


Hermes Nuttynut said:


> If I had that Constance, I’d post it everywhere, too!!    Congratulations!!


Thanks dear! So so so happy!


weN84 said:


> Congrats @tabbi001 on such a dreamy classic purchase from the store!
> 
> Jeu de Cartes twilly in cw 04
> View attachment 3968445
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!


Thanks! Happy valentine's too! Love your twilly 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Simply stunning and amazing! Congratulations


Thanks so much dear!


----------



## crisbac

My latest purchase, Behapi Double Tour in noir/fauve...


And from DH for Saint Valentine's Day, Medor Infini in noir/gold...


Happy Saint Valentine's Day!


----------



## renet

tabbi001 said:


> I'm so sorry for posting this everywhere but I couldn't help it. I'm so happy!
> C18 box noir



Congrats! [emoji322]


----------



## vanillamochi

crisbac said:


> My latest purchase, Behapi Double Tour in noir/fauve...
> View attachment 3968667
> 
> And from DH for Saint Valentine's Day, Medor Infini in noir/gold...
> View attachment 3968669
> 
> Happy Saint Valentine's Day!



We're twins! I also have the Behapi DT in noir/fauve  Thanks for sharing, and congrats on the Medor Infini!


----------



## celialow

Just in time for the Lunar New Year!
Love that I could fit my phone into the wallet


----------



## crisbac

adayjchen said:


> We're twins! I also have the Behapi DT in noir/fauve  Thanks for sharing, and congrats on the Medor Infini!


Yay for twins!  Thank you, adayjchen!  I also like how they look together, posted a pic on the stacking bracelets, watches, etc. thread.


----------



## NewBeeUn

Robe du soir


----------



## Gigllee

NewBeeUn said:


> Robe du soir


I always look forward to seeing your scarves


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

No roses for me this valentines!! Though I will take a little rose pourpre!!! Can’t get over how cute but small this is!


----------



## kadyooo

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3969474
> View attachment 3969475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No roses for me this valentines!! Though I will take a little rose pourpre!!! Can’t get over how cute but small this is!



Very pretty! The twilly you picked matches your bolide so perfect!


----------



## cocomlle

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3969474
> View attachment 3969475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No roses for me this valentines!! Though I will take a little rose pourpre!!! Can’t get over how cute but small this is!



Oh, this is just too cute!


----------



## peppers90

New Samourais GM and Pigment earrings with old Himalayan and Proof boots.


----------



## JCCL

tabbi001 said:


> Yay twins! I'm so afraid to use it. I might cry if I scratch it  I need to get over that feeling before I take it out for a spin.


This can’t be I had the same feeling. Just enjoy the bag it’s a beautiful leather and can be spa after a few years of abuse


----------



## hoot

peppers90 said:


> New Samourais GM and Pigment earrings with old Himalayan and Proof boots.
> 
> View attachment 3969493


Love everything here! Twins on the boots... wish I were twinning with you on more items  

Love this cw of samourais. Just waiting for it to arrive at my store.


----------



## cavluv

peppers90 said:


> New Samourais GM and Pigment earrings with old Himalayan and Proof boots.
> 
> View attachment 3969493



LOVE that shawl....my SA is hunting one down for me. May have to get those earrings as well...great ensemble!!!


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> New Samourais GM and Pigment earrings with old Himalayan and Proof boots.
> 
> View attachment 3969493


This is such an amazing photo thank you for sharing! The 06 is represented so accurately. My SA has this on hold for me until I can go get it. Can't wait. Congrats dear!


----------



## Purseloco

crisbac said:


> My latest purchase, Behapi Double Tour in noir/fauve...
> View attachment 3968667
> 
> And from DH for Saint Valentine's Day, Medor Infini in noir/gold...
> View attachment 3968669
> 
> Happy Saint Valentine's Day!


So Beautiful!


----------



## crisbac

Purseloco said:


> So Beautiful!


Thank you, Purseloco!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Ready for spring


----------



## peppers90

hoot said:


> Love everything here! Twins on the boots... wish I were twinning with you on more items
> 
> Love this cw of samourais. Just waiting for it to arrive at my store.





cavluv said:


> LOVE that shawl....my SA is hunting one down for me. May have to get those earrings as well...great ensemble!!!





periogirl28 said:


> This is such an amazing photo thank you for sharing! The 06 is represented so accurately. My SA has this on hold for me until I can go get it. Can't wait. Congrats dear!



Thank you so much periogirl28, cavluv and hoot!  This shawl ties quite elegantly you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ChaneLisette said:


> Ready for spring
> 
> View attachment 3969765
> View attachment 3969766



I *LOVE* the Bolide, but THAT JAGUAR...........!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I *LOVE* the Bolide, but THAT JAGUAR...........!!


Thank you so much! The Bolide is new to me and one of my favorite shades of pink. I really love the jaguar too, going to buy it in silk this weekend. The colors are so vibrant. ❤️


----------



## grnbri

Hermés newbie but I’ve been stalking the threads for the past 3 weeks....ordered my gold Evelyne from h.com last week and then got obsessed with the Halzan and pulled the trigger in the boutique today on the bordeaux.


----------



## mcpro

Black Birkin 30  GHW ... On ban island [emoji267] now


----------



## Fab41

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3969924
> 
> View attachment 3969925
> 
> View attachment 3969926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Birkin 30  GHW ... On ban island [emoji267] now


I thought u were already there last month... lol... congrats! Now i want one... gotta go buy lotto...


----------



## kadyooo

I am soooo in love with this beauty !!! Never thought to get a bag in White but this cRaie definitely changed my mine . And glad my Sa has the horse hair rodeo Charm I wanted for so long available for me as well!


----------



## ittybitty

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3969474
> View attachment 3969475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No roses for me this valentines!! Though I will take a little rose pourpre!!! Can’t get over how cute but small this is!



That is so stinking cute I just want to hug it. [emoji23]


----------



## ittybitty

grnbri said:


> Hermés newbie but I’ve been stalking the threads for the past 3 weeks....ordered my gold Evelyne from h.com last week and then got obsessed with the Halzan and pulled the trigger in the boutique today on the bordeaux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969840


Great combo!! What size are they?


----------



## Gigllee

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3969924
> 
> View attachment 3969925
> 
> View attachment 3969926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Birkin 30  GHW ... On ban island [emoji267] now


Gorgeous and ban island worthy.


----------



## grnbri

ittybitty said:


> Great combo!! What size are they?



Halzan 31 and Evelyne 33 - I’m a bigger bag kinda gal.  So obsessed with Hermes now .... Doing major closet purge to make room for more!


----------



## papertiger

grnbri said:


> Halzan 31 and Evelyne 33 - I’m a bigger bag kinda gal.  So obsessed with Hermes now .... Doing major closet purge to make room for more!



2 great and wearable bags, well done


----------



## MaryAndDogs

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3969924
> 
> View attachment 3969925
> 
> View attachment 3969926
> 
> 
> Black Birkin 30  GHW ... On ban island [emoji267] now



I absolutely love the combining of those red twillies with a Noir Birkin. Beautifull!


----------



## mcpro

MaryAndDogs said:


> I absolutely love the combining of those red twillies with a Noir Birkin. Beautifull!



Thank you Dear [emoji8]


----------



## renet

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3969924
> 
> View attachment 3969925
> 
> View attachment 3969926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Birkin 30  GHW ... On ban island [emoji267] now



Gorgeous! Love your twillys too! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mcpro

renet said:


> Gorgeous! Love your twillys too! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



we're bag twins


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fourbi which I am happy to own another version of


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

First Hermes piece: Bastia coin purse [emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> New Samourais GM and Pigment earrings with old Himalayan and Proof boots.
> 
> View attachment 3969493


Ooh just the old Himalayan hahahahaha
I died!!! Stunning pairings dear!!!


----------



## hclubfan

peppers90 said:


> New Samourais GM and Pigment earrings with old Himalayan and Proof boots.
> 
> View attachment 3969493


WOW!!!  I picked up this shawl on Wednesday and wore if for the first time today. It’s a heavenly cw.


----------



## BirkinLover77

mcpro said:


> View attachment 3969924
> 
> View attachment 3969925
> 
> View attachment 3969926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Birkin 30  GHW ... On ban island [emoji267] now


Very beautiful and classic! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

kadyooo said:


> I am soooo in love with this beauty !!! Never thought to get a bag in White but this cRaie definitely changed my mine . And glad my Sa has the horse hair rodeo Charm I wanted for so long available for me as well!
> View attachment 3969955
> View attachment 3969956
> View attachment 3969957


So Stunning and Beautiful!!  Congratulations


----------



## paintmecrystal

NewBeeUn said:


> These are nice. I've never been able to wear mules comfortably  I always find myself gripping with my toes. Who made your dress?


Thank you! It's not a dress [emoji3] It's a top from urban outfitters and the skirt is from Aritzia


----------



## paintmecrystal

undecided45 said:


> Stopped in the Boston store yesterday for some new Twillys to outfit my Kelly. They were so helpful!


What color is your Kelly and what size? It's a beautiful color [emoji3]


----------



## paintmecrystal

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love your closet. Looks fun.


Thank you so much [emoji8]


----------



## paintmecrystal

Purchased on vacation in Hawaii. Le Grand Prix du Faubourg 90cm in Bleu [emoji7]


----------



## renet

mcpro said:


> we're bag twins



[emoji12] I wish I could also get a B30 in Noir but currently my new love is B25 in Blue Nuit. Nevertheless, we are twillys twins. [emoji322]


----------



## Mayaaziz

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...



THAT IS STUNNING   I don’t even wear scarves but that’s so beautiful ❤️❤️


----------



## klynneann

Mayaaziz said:


> THAT IS STUNNING   I don’t even wear scarves but that’s so beautiful ❤️❤️


Thank you!


----------



## undecided45

paintmecrystal said:


> What color is your Kelly and what size? It's a beautiful color [emoji3]


Thank you! It's a K32 in natural sable, fjord leather with PHW. She's got some years on her but she's beautiful as ever!


----------



## suziez

kadyooo said:


> I am soooo in love with this beauty !!! Never thought to get a bag in White but this cRaie definitely changed my mine . And glad my Sa has the horse hair rodeo Charm I wanted for so long available for me as well!
> View attachment 3969955
> View attachment 3969956
> View attachment 3969957


This is such a stunning bag.  I think this is now my favorite color.....


----------



## kadyooo

suziez said:


> This is such a stunning bag.  I think this is now my favorite color.....



High five! It’s my favorite color now too! more than black


----------



## bagwathi

Evelyne III 29 my one and only purchase from Hermes!!


----------



## Dode99

My second Hermes bag and my first birkin, my baby etaupe. I'm obssed! Now I need another birkin !


----------



## okiern1981

No pics to share yet, as I want a professional authenticator to double check, but I bought an Etrusque B35 in ostrich.


----------



## catin

Dode99 said:


> My second Hermes bag and my first birkin, my baby etaupe. I'm obssed! Now I need another birkin !
> 
> View attachment 3972230
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972232


Adorbs!! The color and stiching is lovely. Enjoy it!


----------



## catin

bagwathi said:


> Evelyne III 29 my one and only purchase from Hermes!!


It's a slippery path into H with that one - A comfy and cute bag for spring!


----------



## bagwathi

catin said:


> It's a slippery path into H with that one - A comfy and cute bag for spring!


I’m so loving it


----------



## Gigllee

Dode99 said:


> My second Hermes bag and my first birkin, my baby etaupe. I'm obssed! Now I need another birkin !
> 
> View attachment 3972230
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972232


Gorgeous. Is that a 25 or 30? Lucky lady...


----------



## Dode99

catin said:


> Adorbs!! The color and stiching is lovely. Enjoy it!


Thank you! I love the white stitches against the etaupe as well. This birkin was my dream bag for many years! I'm so happy to have finally own her.



Gigllee said:


> Gorgeous. Is that a 25 or 30? Lucky lady...



Thank you! It's 25. I think neutral color birkins look very elegant in size 25.


----------



## Maulida

I think I want to buy it and I have to raise money to make this happen


----------



## Lilikay

Dode99 said:


> My second Hermes bag and my first birkin, my baby etaupe. I'm obssed! Now I need another birkin !
> 
> View attachment 3972230
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972232


Gorgeous! Perfect neutral combo, IMHO.


----------



## saptae

I stepped onto the H slope five months ago and am picking up beautiful things along the slippery slide...lol.


----------



## meowlett

saptae said:


> I stepped onto the H slope five months ago and am picking up beautiful things along the slippery slide...lol.


I love them all!  Great taste!


----------



## perthhermes

http://australia.hermes.com/leather...configurable-product-a-paddock-fer-46851.html

paddock charm avail


----------



## lilflobowl

Just bought my first Herbag 31 in Rose Extreme/Kaki! Also the accompanying twilly


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ChaneLisette said:


> Ready for spring
> 
> View attachment 3969765
> View attachment 3969766


Omgoodness im dying for that jaguar!!! That hem is the icing on the cake!!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Israeli_Flava said:


> Omgoodness im dying for that jaguar!!! That hem is the icing on the cake!!!!


It is the best! I cannot even begin to capture the color saturation and the colors are amazing. You definitely need this one. ❤️


----------



## catin

saptae said:


> I stepped onto the H slope five months ago and am picking up beautiful things along the slippery slide...lol.


Yeah I keep resisting the urge to buy a halzan - Luckily I've been extremely time constrained on getting to stores lately....and the website hasn't had the colors I most want yet!


----------



## catin

lilflobowl said:


> Just bought my first Herbag 31 in Rose Extreme/Kaki! Also the accompanying twilly
> 
> View attachment 3974306


I love the color...and the twilly is awesome! Do you know what design the twilly is called?


----------



## cathee1

lilflobowl said:


> Just bought my first Herbag 31 in Rose Extreme/Kaki! Also the accompanying twilly
> 
> View attachment 3974306


That Herbag is simply gorgeous! Did you find it was difficult to acquire that model (compared to a B or a K?)?


----------



## mcpro

I just said I’m on ban  island [emoji267] ... [emoji51]. 
 from my recent Vegas weekend trip


----------



## Cygne18

L26 in Rouge Casaque w/GHW. Thank you for letting me share. I'm super-excited - this is my first Lindy. Has anyone else noticed that RC seems to be a chameleon red with it's true red colors coming out in direct light?


----------



## misspink001

Blue Lin Bolide 31. The light bluish gray was irresistible. (excuse the background, my work is not very pretty or safe looking, huh?)


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

misspink001 said:


> Blue Lin Bolide 31. The light bluish gray was irresistible. (excuse the background, my work is not very pretty or safe looking, huh?)


I’m liking the Bolide and the Victoria more and more ...oh my !!


misspink001 said:


> Blue Lin Bolide 31. The light bluish gray was irresistible. (excuse the background, my work is not very pretty or safe looking, huh?)


----------



## Tonimichelle

misspink001 said:


> Blue Lin Bolide 31. The light bluish gray was irresistible. (excuse the background, my work is not very pretty or safe looking, huh?)


Gorgeous! I’d love a slouchy bolide one day and that colour is perfect


----------



## azukitea

i would second these opinions!

Victoria , Bolide and I would add Halzan too, when slouchy are just lovely!


----------



## DiamondS

Not that I really need another bag but couldn’t resist this cute Gris asphalte Constance 18 with rose gold hw...


----------



## Cygne18

DiamondS said:


> Not that I really need another bag but couldn’t resist this cute Gris asphalte Constance 18 with rose gold hw...
> 
> View attachment 3974881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974882
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974883



Ooooh! She's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Gigllee

DiamondS said:


> Not that I really need another bag but couldn’t resist this cute Gris asphalte Constance 18 with rose gold hw...
> 
> View attachment 3974881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974882
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974883


My dream C, your reality. What a beauty?


----------



## Chrisy

DiamondS said:


> Not that I really need another bag but couldn’t resist this cute Gris asphalte Constance 18 with rose gold hw...
> 
> View attachment 3974881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974882
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974883


Congratulation!!!  What a great addition to your collection.  This is no. 1 on my wish list.


----------



## Toronto Carre

saptae said:


> I stepped onto the H slope five months ago and am picking up beautiful things along the slippery slide...lol.


Those shoes! **SIGH**


----------



## lilflobowl

cathee1 said:


> That Herbag is simply gorgeous! Did you find it was difficult to acquire that model (compared to a B or a K?)?



Not at all! This was on the display & they had multiple pieces in stock so easy peasy!


----------



## saptae

catin said:


> Yeah I keep resisting the urge to buy a halzan - Luckily I've been extremely time constrained on getting to stores lately....and the website hasn't had the colors I most want yet!



When the time is right, the right-colour Halzan will find you


----------



## saptae

Toronto Carre said:


> Those shoes! **SIGH**



They are super super comfy and make my fleshy wide feet look so slim  
And now I know I can buy H shoes one size down from my normal shoe size


----------



## cathee1

lilflobowl said:


> Not at all! This was on the display & they had multiple pieces in stock so easy peasy!


May I ask what part of the world (or even what store, if possible) that was? Thanks!


----------



## lilflobowl

cathee1 said:


> May I ask what part of the world (or even what store, if possible) that was? Thanks!



Of course! This was in Sydney; they only have one boutique @ Elizabeth Street aside from the airport.


----------



## Monique1004

cathee1 said:


> May I ask what part of the world (or even what store, if possible) that was? Thanks!



My boutique in US usually have them on display. I drop-in my store quite often though. They usually disappear within 1-2wks. I never see them on display when I travel to Asia. First of all, those bags are really popular there also because I can't go to the stores that often.


----------



## lilflobowl

catin said:


> I love the color...and the twilly is awesome! Do you know what design the twilly is called?


Hi catin, the twilly is called La Maison Des Carres (001025H062941S). HTH!


----------



## ANN-11

Pick up 2 scarf and a bracelet


----------



## meowlett

I will try to be good until I see my SA in person next time.
But since she is just an email away and incredibly enabling, here is today's stash.
The CDC is in BE and I need to take a better picture.  It does match my nails.


----------



## meowlett

Here is the do over picture of the CDC.


----------



## green cove

saptae said:


> I stepped onto the H slope five months ago and am picking up beautiful things along the slippery slide...lol.


Oh my gosh - I just bought a Halzan 31 and would love to tie a twilly on it this way!  Did they do it in the store for you, or do you have directions on how to tie/warp it that way!  TIA!


----------



## miss.winni3

Just picked this bracelet up today! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## saptae

green cove said:


> Oh my gosh - I just bought a Halzan 31 and would love to tie a twilly on it this way!  Did they do it in the store for you, or do you have directions on how to tie/warp it that way!  TIA!



I'm sure the store personnel would be happy to show you how to tie a twilly or you can do a search on You Tube for the how-to.  After that, it just takes some practice and before you know it, you'll master getting the right tension of the wrap and even-ing out the ends.  Good luck!


----------



## txrosegirl

meowlett said:


> I will try to be good until I see my SA in person next time.
> But since she is just an email away and incredibly enabling, here is today's stash.
> The CDC is in BE and I need to take a better picture.  It does match my nails.
> View attachment 3976073
> View attachment 3976074
> View attachment 3976075
> View attachment 3976076


the doggie is so adorable  love the purchases too!


----------



## meowlett

txrosegirl said:


> the doggie is so adorable  love the purchases too!


Thank you.  Her name is Cherry Pie and she is smug about her cuteness.


----------



## Purseperson420

Picked up this verso Bastia in store and the gm rodeo on the Canadian website [emoji173]️! My store also had these adorable treats[emoji206]


----------



## Mandy K

Cygne18 said:


> L26 in Rouge Casaque w/GHW. Thank you for letting me share. I'm super-excited - this is my first Lindy. Has anyone else noticed that RC seems to be a chameleon red with it's true red colors coming out in direct light?


Gorgeous Lindy!


----------



## noegirl

Some of my recent buys. 2 additional belt straps in white/etoupe and black/Etain. Oran in gold and white. Also picked up rivage in black. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## okiern1981

Just got a call from my home store, and was offered and accepted my HG.  Barenia Fouburg B30, PHW.


----------



## Monique1004

okiern1981 said:


> Just got a call from my home store, and was offered and accepted my HG.  Barenia Fouburg B30, PHW.



Please, please show us when you get it!


----------



## cavluv

okiern1981 said:


> Just got a call from my home store, and was offered and accepted my HG.  Barenia Fouburg B30, PHW.



That’s wonderful news...congratulations!!


----------



## okiern1981

Monique1004 said:


> Please, please show us when you get it!





cavluv said:


> That’s wonderful news...congratulations!!



Thank you both so much!  I’m still alternating between crying and hyperventilating lol.  I’ll share after I get her tomorrow. How am I going to sleep tonight?!


----------



## jkhuu623

noegirl said:


> Some of my recent buys. 2 additional belt straps in white/etoupe and black/Etain. Oran in gold and white. Also picked up rivage in black. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Are you able to buy additional belt buckles? Or just straps only?


----------



## stacey_1805

okiern1981 said:


> Just got a call from my home store, and was offered and accepted my HG.  Barenia Fouburg B30, PHW.



Congratulations!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## stacey_1805

jkhuu623 said:


> Are you able to buy additional belt buckles? Or just straps only?



Yes depending on design, generally you can purchase the buckles and straps separately. Not for belts like the Kelly belt though.  [emoji4]


----------



## stacey_1805

Purseperson420 said:


> Picked up this verso Bastia in store and the gm rodeo on the Canadian website [emoji173]️! My store also had these adorable treats[emoji206]
> View attachment 3976408
> 
> View attachment 3976409
> View attachment 3976410
> 
> View attachment 3976411



Love the colour combination of the verso Bastia and the sweets looked really delightful!


----------



## stacey_1805

txrosegirl said:


> the doggie is so adorable  love the purchases too!



Great haul! Especially love the twillies!


----------



## stacey_1805

DiamondS said:


> Not that I really need another bag but couldn’t resist this cute Gris asphalte Constance 18 with rose gold hw...
> 
> View attachment 3974881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974882
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974883



It’s a perfect chameleon neutral! RGHW is totally gorgeous with Gris A


----------



## Purseperson420

stacey_1805 said:


> Love the colour combination of the verso Bastia and the sweets looked really delightful!


Thank you! And they were


----------



## suziez

saptae said:


> I stepped onto the H slope five months ago and am picking up beautiful things along the slippery slide...lol.


Love how the twilly is done.  fabulous contrast stitching as well.  beautiful


----------



## acrowcounted

stacey_1805 said:


> Yes depending on design, generally you can purchase the buckles and straps separately. Not for belts like the Kelly belt though.  [emoji4]


I'm not sure this is true. My understanding was that you can only buy straps separately. Every belt buckle must be purchased with a strap too (a "kit").


----------



## txrosegirl

acrowcounted said:


> I'm not sure this is true. My understanding was that you can only buy straps separately. Every belt buckle must be purchased with a strap too (a "kit").


my SA told me the same thing


----------



## luckylove

acrowcounted said:


> I'm not sure this is true. My understanding was that you can only buy straps separately. Every belt buckle must be purchased with a strap too (a "kit").



To my knowledge, only the silver hand carved buckle can be purchased separately from the straps. Each of the other buckles are only available of purchase with a strap.


----------



## noegirl

jkhuu623 said:


> Are you able to buy additional belt buckles? Or just straps only?


Straps only. If you want a buckle you must purchase a full kit. I have 4 buckles so at this point I just purchase straps in colors I like.


----------



## okiern1981

Monique1004 said:


> Please, please show us when you get it!



Here she is!


----------



## cocomlle

okiern1981 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978063
> View attachment 3978064



Look at the stamp! That is so unique! Barenia...I love you!


----------



## Monique1004

okiern1981 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978063
> View attachment 3978064



Aw~, it so pretty & unique as I imagined. I really hope Barenia Ebene soon comes my way...


----------



## cathe_kim

okiern1981 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978063
> View attachment 3978064


Love it!!! She's so beautiful!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

okiern1981 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978063
> View attachment 3978064



Awesome! She is looking so pretty!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

bagaholic42 said:


> View attachment 3949917
> View attachment 3949916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Black 30 birkin Chevre Mysore with pink stitching!


OMG!  This is gorgeous!  I spy a horseshoe!


----------



## MooMooVT

Just snagged a Les Mustangs Bandana in rose vif/blanc/noir. Now we wait for scarf mail...


----------



## hannahsophia

I found these older designs at bergdorf goodman last weekend. My first moussie in tapis persans and panthera pardus 90cm!


----------



## scarf1

hannahsophia said:


> I found these older designs at bergdorf goodman last weekend. My first moussie in tapis persans and panthera pardus 90cm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978760
> View attachment 3978761
> View attachment 3978763
> View attachment 3978764
> View attachment 3978765


Nice! I never saw that CW of the Tapis mousseline.


----------



## azenis

Got a mini bow tie in NRT duty free!!!

Wife wanted it after seeing them being put on Birkin on Lecrin Japan. I inquired about them to my SA and she said they haven't gotten it for a few years already and I thought they were discontinued.

I was going to get it through reseller after Birkin's arrival but when passing through NRT on Thursday, to my surprise... there they were!!! They had about 6-8 models (can't remember exactly) to pick from and the lovely SA helped me to pick one to pair with Gris A.

I will post pics after showing to my wife later.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hannahsophia said:


> I found these older designs at bergdorf goodman last weekend. My first moussie in tapis persans and panthera pardus 90cm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978760
> View attachment 3978761
> View attachment 3978763
> View attachment 3978764
> View attachment 3978765



I love the Tapis Persans, and it’s gorgeous as a moussie!!     Of course, being a cat lover, Panthera Pardus is one of my very favorite designs.  I love the colorway you chose!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

A little late to the game in this post...my last purchase was for my birthday from DH.  Harnais de cour in Noir/Gris/Marine—-love the white trim and gold ribbon. Also impulse purchased the Plumes II in Cobalt/Orange/Marine with the Mohrs ring. Looks stunning on!


----------



## PYTKelly

Just picked this up yesterday Constance mini 18 Rouge Vif PHW Tadelklat


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PYTKelly said:


> Just picked this up yesterday Constance mini 18 Rouge Vif PHW Tadelklat
> View attachment 3979616
> View attachment 3979617


Hawt like fire!!! Love her!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hannahsophia said:


> I found these older designs at bergdorf goodman last weekend. My first moussie in tapis persans and panthera pardus 90cm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978760
> View attachment 3978761
> View attachment 3978763
> View attachment 3978764
> View attachment 3978765


Both look exquisite on you dear!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

okiern1981 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978063
> View attachment 3978064


Perfection! Congrats on this beauty!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purseperson420 said:


> Picked up this verso Bastia in store and the gm rodeo on the Canadian website [emoji173]️! My store also had these adorable treats[emoji206]
> View attachment 3976408
> 
> View attachment 3976409
> View attachment 3976410
> 
> View attachment 3976411


What cuties!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DiamondS said:


> Not that I really need another bag but couldn’t resist this cute Gris asphalte Constance 18 with rose gold hw...
> 
> View attachment 3974881
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974882
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974883


What an amazing addition!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meowlett said:


> Here is the do over picture of the CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976100


Holy Moses she’s stunning!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

saptae said:


> I stepped onto the H slope five months ago and am picking up beautiful things along the slippery slide...lol.


Gorgeous pairings dear!!! Love those shoes!!!


----------



## Juvelen

hannahsophia said:


> I found these older designs at bergdorf goodman last weekend. My first moussie in tapis persans and panthera pardus 90cm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978760
> View attachment 3978761
> View attachment 3978763
> View attachment 3978764
> View attachment 3978765


I didn't know that the 90 cm pantheras were still around  That scarf is stunning!


----------



## hannahsophia

Juvelen said:


> I didn't know that the 90 cm pantheras were still around  That scarf is stunning!



Yes! Bergdorf had at least another two cws of this. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Both look exquisite on you dear!!



Thank you!!


----------



## 27leborse

hannahsophia said:


> I found these older designs at bergdorf goodman last weekend. My first moussie in tapis persans and panthera pardus 90cm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978760
> View attachment 3978761
> View attachment 3978763
> View attachment 3978764
> View attachment 3978765



 Ooh, Tapis Persans is one of my favorite designs! Ashamed to admit, I have several in every format. But I’ve never seen this cw. It’s so striking! Lucky you!


----------



## CClovesbags

I went to say hi to my SA and came home with these!!!! [emoji33]
My SA is amazing and I'm getting very close to complete my small purse collection [emoji173]️




	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## estallal

CClovesbags said:


> I went to say hi to my SA and came home with these!!!! [emoji33]
> My SA is amazing and I'm getting very close to complete my small purse collection [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3980123
> 
> View attachment 3980126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l


Beautiful! What color is the red/pink?


----------



## CClovesbags

estallal said:


> Beautiful! What color is the red/pink?



Thank you, dear.
It's B30 RG Epsom [emoji4]


----------



## JesseTdot

I first saw these twillys in October 2016 on instagram and knew I had to have them! I called my local store and was told they didnt have them. I went on several trips and every boutique said they either hadn’t seen them or they were sold out. A month ago I saw someone on the purseforum posting that they had recently purchased them. To my surprise they were rereleased this season! Over the moon I called my local store and although they didn’t have them they were able to locate stores that did. Travelling for work can be a blessing sometimes. I am so happy to present my Maison des carres twillys! It’s funny how even something as small as a twilly can be difficult to find when it comes to Hermes. Thanks for letting me share and ramble on !


----------



## seasounds

I can’t tell you all how much I love the Slim d’Hermes. This is the unisex size (39.5 mm).  This machine is a work of art!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

estallal said:


> Beautiful! What color is the red/pink?



Beautiful colour! Your SA is wonderful!


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

paintmecrystal said:


> Hello Hermes addicts [emoji6],
> Let me present to you my newest purchase while on vacay in Hawaii... Paradis mule in taupe with Burgundy sole.... The color is perfection!  [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955599


Love your closet!!!


----------



## meowlett

I have fallen again.


----------



## Panzanella

Still couldn’t believe I found this gem at a local vintage shop. Was at first a bit reluctant because the backside was all white and I didn’t want something I’d have to baby. But this was just soooo beautiful that I had to take her home


----------



## niki_y

I’ve been looking for a K25 in bright color for too long!!  I was overjoyed when this baby was shown to me!!  It’s a capucine K25 togo, capucine is such a beautiful orange and the ghw just makes it shine!  To my surprise, this tiny bag can fit lots!  Thanks for letting me share my joy here!


----------



## Serva1

Panzanella said:


> Still couldn’t believe I found this gem at a local vintage shop. Was at first a bit reluctant because the backside was all white and I didn’t want something I’d have to baby. But this was just soooo beautiful that I had to take her home
> View attachment 3983988



Congrats, this is a gorgeous 3colour bag. The skins are superb, a real find [emoji7]


----------



## loveydovey35

Panzanella said:


> Still couldn’t believe I found this gem at a local vintage shop. Was at first a bit reluctant because the backside was all white and I didn’t want something I’d have to baby. But this was just soooo beautiful that I had to take her home
> View attachment 3983988



Stunning  what a find !


----------



## Amka

I stopped by my local store today and got these: sea surf and fun twilly in vert sapin/fuchsia/menthol and paddock cheval charm in vert vertigo. I love the vibrant color Hermes is offering this season.


----------



## Keren16

Panzanella said:


> Still couldn’t believe I found this gem at a local vintage shop. Was at first a bit reluctant because the backside was all white and I didn’t want something I’d have to baby. But this was just soooo beautiful that I had to take her home
> View attachment 3983988



What a fortunate find!!!
It’s gorgeous[emoji173]️
Wear her well!!!


----------



## js2367

Keren16 said:


> What a fortunate find!!!
> It’s gorgeous[emoji173]️
> Wear her well!!!


This is beautiful!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

New everyday earrings. Simple and understated.


----------



## Gnuj

Panzanella said:


> Still couldn’t believe I found this gem at a local vintage shop. Was at first a bit reluctant because the backside was all white and I didn’t want something I’d have to baby. But this was just soooo beautiful that I had to take her home
> View attachment 3983988


Gorgeous find! Such an unique piece.


----------



## js2367

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3984896
> 
> 
> New everyday earrings. Simple and understated.


Love this - and still so elegant


----------



## Purrsey

Bearn wallet in GHW Bleu Electrique


----------



## melvel

JesseTdot said:


> I first saw these twillys in October 2016 on instagram and knew I had to have them! I called my local store and was told they didnt have them. I went on several trips and every boutique said they either hadn’t seen them or they were sold out. A month ago I saw someone on the purseforum posting that they had recently purchased them. To my surprise they were rereleased this season! Over the moon I called my local store and although they didn’t have them they were able to locate stores that did. Travelling for work can be a blessing sometimes. I am so happy to present my Maison des carres twillys! It’s funny how even something as small as a twilly can be difficult to find when it comes to Hermes. Thanks for letting me share and ramble on !



OMG.  I want.


----------



## Panzanella

Thank you all for your kind words! 



Serva1 said:


> Congrats, this is a gorgeous 3colour bag. The skins are superb, a real find [emoji7]





loveydovey35 said:


> Stunning  what a find !





Keren16 said:


> What a fortunate find!!!
> It’s gorgeous[emoji173]️
> Wear her well!!!





js2367 said:


> This is beautiful!!





Gnuj said:


> Gorgeous find! Such an unique piece.


----------



## js2367

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3985134
> 
> Bearn wallet in GHW Bleu Electrique


very pretty! I haven't seen Bearn wallet with RGHW before


----------



## Frivole88

My Oran in fuchsia and orange brulee colors.


----------



## js2367

kristinlorraine said:


> My Oran in fuchsia and orange brulee colors.
> 
> View attachment 3985992


Beautiful!


----------



## cutepuppy76

Just bought this preloved but in excellent condition! Rouge Garrance in Togo leather





Was contemplating if I should pull the plug for this mini beauty as well. Ile Ade Shiki in box leather should I???


----------



## js2367

I heard they’re discontinuing the So Kelly bags, so congrats on your find!


----------



## loves

A little baby halzan, just in time for spring / summer


----------



## floflo

Panzanella said:


> Still couldn’t believe I found this gem at a local vintage shop. Was at first a bit reluctant because the backside was all white and I didn’t want something I’d have to baby. But this was just soooo beautiful that I had to take her home
> View attachment 3983988



Gorgeous!  Is that box leather? [emoji173]️


----------



## oohshinythings

Recently got this lovely birdie C24 - I'm in love! Rouge exotique w/ PHW


----------



## Hat Trick

oohshinythings said:


> Recently got this lovely birdie C24 - I'm in love! Rouge exotique w/ PHW
> 
> View attachment 3986508



 this!


----------



## MotoChiq

Pulled the trigger on the Les Leopard Twilly from Fashionphile, thanks to the lovely scarf authenticators on tpf.


----------



## Panzanella

floflo said:


> Gorgeous!  Is that box leather? [emoji173]️


Thank you!  Yes, box.


----------



## Orangefanatic

okiern1981 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978063
> View attachment 3978064


YASSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## bagshopr

My beautiful 5P Pink Garden Party arrived yesterday, direct from Fashionphile! I can't wait til I can start carrying my spring bags.


----------



## ehy12

Sorry I am posting on multiple posts...brought this beauty home today! 
Kelly Pochette blue electric swift


----------



## sydgirl

Amka said:


> I stopped by my local store today and got these: sea surf and fun twilly in vert sapin/fuchsia/menthol and paddock cheval charm in vert vertigo. I love the vibrant color Hermes is offering this season.
> 
> View attachment 3984852


Love!!! May i ask which twilly this is as id love to ask my store for one?? TIA [emoji4]


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I was in Paris in the end of February. Though I didn’t get a bag, I got some items I love so much!!!


This was my first time to buy bag charms from Petit H collection. Love the heart-shaped tags so much.

These are what I’ve got.




Also, I was so excited to be offered this “cap” bag charm. I love it so much. I was looking for it for a long time. It’s so cute.  I thought I would never have one!


I also purchased some silver goodies. 



Please allow me to model the bracelet.


I’m collecting the straps for my KDT watch. I have them in black, etoupe, and gold colors. This time I want one in red and found one in Vermillon.


The black and Vermillon ones are both in epsom.


They looks perfect with gold hardware.


----------



## Amka

sydgirl said:


> Love!!! May i ask which twilly this is as id love to ask my store for one?? TIA [emoji4]


It is “sea surf and fun” twilly, reference no: H063161S 04


----------



## BirkinLover77

CClovesbags said:


> I went to say hi to my SA and came home with these!!!! [emoji33]
> My SA is amazing and I'm getting very close to complete my small purse collection [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3980123
> 
> View attachment 3980126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l


Amazing color!! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

oohshinythings said:


> Recently got this lovely birdie C24 - I'm in love! Rouge exotique w/ PHW
> 
> View attachment 3986508


Wow! Stunning! Congratulations


----------



## azukitea

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3985134
> 
> Bearn wallet in GHW Bleu Electrique


this is gorgeous i saw this same wallet  in person in paris the other day


----------



## sydgirl

Amka said:


> It is “sea surf and fun” twilly, reference no: H063161S 04


Thank you so much!! [emoji175]


----------



## azenis

Pics as promised. The reveal for both the bow tie and the B25. 

The bow tie (noeud papillon)






How we envisioned it to be on the Gris A B25





But we are still figuring how to tie it properly. Tried looking for guide on youtube to no avail. Anyone has experience putting it on Birkin?


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Yippee! After having the flu, I finally got to pick up my long awaited JQ CW01 scarf! I love it! I also got to see a Barenia B30, which is going to another home.  It smelled so heavenly, and reminded me of two things.  1. My dear dad who would wear leather vests and I loved the smell and 2. when I would play catch with my brother for little league and I loved to smell the leather on the baseball mitt.. I joked with DH that he got to see a unicorn today . Also looked at leather samples for a potential SO! Eeeeeeeee! So giddy!


----------



## Mademoiselle_Verdier

Love your mules, and your twilly


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

okiern1981 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978063
> View attachment 3978064


Barenia smells so heavenly!!!!!


----------



## okiern1981

Well, the “Barenia snatcher” has struck again.  I found another SaD, and snatched it for a pittance.


----------



## Monique1004

Finally arrived. The Savana Dance Mousseline Stole. It’s so beautiful!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

okiern1981 said:


> Well, the “Barenia snatcher” has struck again.  I found another SaD, and snatched it for a pittance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989448



I love this!!


----------



## Mademoiselle_Verdier

Barenia is so classic. I really love the feel of this gorgeous leather. Congrats !![emoji324][emoji323]


----------



## Ladybaga

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Yippee! After having the flu, I finally got to pick up my long awaited JQ CW01 scarf! I love it! I also got to see a Barenia B30, which is going to another home.  It smelled so heavenly, and reminded me of two things.  1. My dear dad who would wear leather vests and I loved the smell and 2. when I would play catch with my brother for little league and I loved to smell the leather on the baseball mitt.. I joked with DH that he got to see a unicorn today . Also looked at leather samples for a potential SO! Eeeeeeeee! So giddy!


Congratulations on you JQ!  This is a fabulous colorway!!! Glad you are feeling better!  (H is always the perfect dose of vitamin C.)


----------



## Mademoiselle_Verdier

azenis said:


> Pics as promised. The reveal for both the bow tie and the B25.
> 
> The bow tie (noeud papillon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How we envisioned it to be on the Gris A B25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we are still figuring how to tie it properly. Tried looking for guide on youtube to no avail. Anyone has experience putting it on Birkin?


Sorry I dont know how to tie it ... but just want to say those colours are beautiful together. The Gris Asphalte & Turquoise are gorgeous !!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Ladybaga said:


> Congratulations on you JQ!  This is a fabulous colorway!!! Glad you are feeling better!  (H is always the perfect dose of vitamin C.)


I’m feeling much better thank you! The best part of coming down with the flu is being able to wear my skinny clothes .  And yes, H is the one thing I looked forward to that week, I like the idea of calling it Vitamin H!


----------



## js2367

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Yippee! After having the flu, I finally got to pick up my long awaited JQ CW01 scarf! I love it! I also got to see a Barenia B30, which is going to another home.  It smelled so heavenly, and reminded me of two things.  1. My dear dad who would wear leather vests and I loved the smell and 2. when I would play catch with my brother for little league and I loved to smell the leather on the baseball mitt.. I joked with DH that he got to see a unicorn today . Also looked at leather samples for a potential SO! Eeeeeeeee! So giddy!


So tempted to pick up one of these beauties too!


----------



## Jesscicika

Hoping a new wallet will bring lots of money and orange boxes in 2018...am I too greedy?


----------



## js2367

Jesscicika said:


> Hoping a new wallet will bring lots of money and orange boxes in 2018...am I too greedy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991232


Fabulous! Love the ostrich on this wallet. What shade of blue is this exactly? Enjoy!


----------



## Jesscicika

js2367 said:


> Fabulous! Love the ostrich on this wallet. What shade of blue is this exactly? Enjoy!


Thank you!! I believe it's called Bleu Iris.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

js2367 said:


> So tempted to pick up one of these beauties too!


Act fast!  initially, they sent the wrong one to my home store and my lovely SA followed thro


js2367 said:


> So tempted to pick up one of these beauties too!


Run!  Don’t walk.  I think JQ might be a cute collector item sometime.  I would love to have the matching bracelet.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

js2367 said:


> So tempted to pick up one of these beauties too!


Run! I might get it in one of the blue color ways...I love How the butterflies peek out when you tie it


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Act fast!  initially, they sent the wrong one to my home store and my lovely SA followed thro
> 
> Run!  Don’t walk.  I think JQ might be a cute collector item sometime.  I would love to have the matching bracelet.


oopsie!  So clearly, I am new to PF.  So silly of me to reply three times.  I’ll figure it out soon js2367! LOL!


----------



## Mademoiselle_Verdier

Jesscicika said:


> Thank you!! I believe it's called Bleu Iris.



Fabulous colour .. for us blue lovers is it a season colour?


----------



## Jesscicika

Mademoiselle_Verdier said:


> Fabulous colour .. for us blue lovers is it a season colour?


Sadly I don't know. Sorry...


----------



## labellavita27

Jesscicika said:


> Hoping a new wallet will bring lots of money and orange boxes in 2018...am I too greedy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991232



That would be so amazing on a bag! The color!


----------



## SiriS

My two new silk lovelies; Space Shopping au Faubourg and Le Grand Prix du Faubourg. Similar colorways in these two, but they will go with almost everything I wear. One is  a tad colder with light blues with the grey and orange, and the other is more black with the grey and orange. LOVE these!


----------



## SiriS

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 3984896
> 
> 
> New everyday earrings. Simple and understated.



These are so beautiful! Congratulations. I am trying to find the measurement for these, the Hermès site doesn´t say and I don´t think they have these in my local store at the moment. 
Do you know the about-ish size of these?


----------



## doni

SiriS said:


> My two new silk lovelies; Space Shopping au Faubourg and Le Grand Prix du Faubourg. Similar colorways in these two, but they will go with almost everything I wear. One is  a tad colder with light blues with the grey and orange, and the other is more black with the grey and orange. LOVE these!



These are so beautiful! Would you mind posting pics of the whole scarf for both? I am getting a Double Sens in gold/orange and I thinks these could go perfect with it....


----------



## SiriS

doni said:


> These are so beautiful! Would you mind posting pics of the whole scarf for both? I am getting a Double Sens in gold/orange and I thinks these could go perfect with it....



Thank you! I can look at these forever, they are so fun.  
Here they are; I am not at home right now to photograph so we will have to do with Hermès´ images:


----------



## js2367

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Act fast!  initially, they sent the wrong one to my home store and my lovely SA followed thro
> 
> Run!  Don’t walk.  I think JQ might be a cute collector item sometime.  I would love to have the matching bracelet.


Here's a question - if you had to pick one: RdS or JQ???


----------



## Susie Tunes

Jesscicika said:


> Hoping a new wallet will bring lots of money and orange boxes in 2018...am I too greedy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3991232



Beautiful wallet - it deserves lovely bags to go into [emoji6] Ostrich looks really good in dark blue (thought it was black initially) [emoji170]


----------



## Ang-Lin

SiriS said:


> My two new silk lovelies; Space Shopping au Faubourg and Le Grand Prix du Faubourg. Similar colorways in these two, but they will go with almost everything I wear. One is  a tad colder with light blues with the grey and orange, and the other is more black with the grey and orange. LOVE these!


this also reminds me of one of the colorways of Pirouet Au Galop - the orange piping, the black lines and the neutral background. CW 08. Lovely score


----------



## WilliamLion

SiriS said:


> Thank you! I can look at these forever, they are so fun.
> Here they are; I am not at home right now to photograph so we will have to do with Hermès´ images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992054
> View attachment 3992055


I thought this is my post... I got exactly the same two last Sat LOL!!


----------



## saisaihe

Rouge casaque picotin 18 in clemence


----------



## Jenn56

So cute! My favorite red in one of my favorite bags [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Been distracted ever since I got the receiving notice from my shipping department !! Here is my second purchase in the new year !!




Continuing my collection on these lovely hinged bracelets.  This color is like a Burgundy and official name is Myrtille.




I love it even more when I see this in real life. So lucky to get colorway 05 of the Samurai shawl.


----------



## sparks1007

SiriS said:


> My two new silk lovelies; Space Shopping au Faubourg and Le Grand Prix du Faubourg. Similar colorways in these two, but they will go with almost everything I wear. One is  a tad colder with light blues with the grey and orange, and the other is more black with the grey and orange. LOVE these!





SiriS said:


> Thank you! I can look at these forever, they are so fun.
> Here they are; I am not at home right now to photograph so we will have to do with Hermès´ images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992054
> View attachment 3992055



I don't usually love Hermes scarves but that space one is rocking. Love it!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

SiriS said:


> These are so beautiful! Congratulations. I am trying to find the measurement for these, the Hermès site doesn´t say and I don´t think they have these in my local store at the moment.
> Do you know the about-ish size of these?



They are quite small. I’d say maybe about one centimeter length wise? And maybe half of that width wise?


----------



## cocomlle

Monique1004 said:


> Finally arrived. The Savana Dance Mousseline Stole. It’s so beautiful!
> View attachment 3989526
> View attachment 3989527



Love this!  I think you should do a modeling shot!


----------



## doni

Thanks you! So gorgeous!



SiriS said:


> Thank you! I can look at these forever, they are so fun.
> Here they are; I am not at home right now to photograph so we will have to do with Hermès´ images:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992054
> View attachment 3992055


----------



## enshogirl

My first Hermes purchase!

Carmen Uno-Dos keyring in orange poppy/celeste



And an Evelyne III PM in Noir. (Had to stalk the website daily to snag one.)


----------



## BagLady164

Luxzenith said:


> View attachment 3770818
> 
> 
> This came home with me after an 8 hour mulling!


The same one came home with me after an 8 minute mulling!  Love, love, love this Kelly.  I have a lot of Bs/Ks but this one jumps right out while still being elegant and subtle.   IRL it is truly spectacular.  I have yet to see a photograph that gets the colors right.   I can't take one either.


----------



## Mandycharlie

I must share my latest scarf, Flowers of South Africa cw8. Out of my small collection of five scarfs I think this is my favourite, I absolutely adore it. I wanted a scarf for the summer to wear as a head covering and this is such fun. Excuse the lack of make up but I wanted to show you how the pattern fell. Isn't it pretty?


----------



## Ladybaga

Mandycharlie said:


> View attachment 3994363
> View attachment 3994362
> View attachment 3994361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must share my latest scarf, Flowers of South Africa cw8. Out of my small collection of five scarfs I think this is my favourite, I absolutely adore it. I wanted a scarf for the summer to wear as a head covering and this is such fun. Excuse the lack of make up but I wanted to show you how the pattern fell. Isn't it pretty?


TWINS!!!! This is one of my favorites, too!!!! I love this on you!  CONGRATS!


----------



## Mandycharlie

Ladybaga said:


> TWINS!!!! This is one of my favorites, too!!!! I love this on you!  CONGRATS!


Thank you Ladybaga, x


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

js2367 said:


> Here's a question - if you had to pick one: RdS or JQ???


Tough call.  I saw RDS in the lilac color when I picked up the JQ. I liked it but JQ seems to give me more variations with color combos depending on how you fold and tie it.


----------



## js2367

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Tough call.  I saw RDS in the lilac color when I picked up the JQ. I liked it but JQ seems to give me more variations with color combos depending on how you fold and tie it.


(Un)fortunately, I had to get both! Pics to come


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

js2367 said:


> (Un)fortunately, I had to get both! Pics to come


Yippee! Congrats I’m looking forward to see which CWs you got!


----------



## Cygne18

Mandycharlie said:


> View attachment 3994363
> View attachment 3994362
> View attachment 3994361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must share my latest scarf, Flowers of South Africa cw8. Out of my small collection of five scarfs I think this is my favourite, I absolutely adore it. I wanted a scarf for the summer to wear as a head covering and this is such fun. Excuse the lack of make up but I wanted to show you how the pattern fell. Isn't it pretty?



Gorgeous on you. The colors are TDF! I have a very small collection of 90s too (only six and half of those are vintage). My favorite is my Jardin a Sintra. Happy wearing! H scarves rule. 



BagLady164 said:


> View attachment 3994153
> 
> The same one came home with me after an 8 minute mulling!  Love, love, love this Kelly.  I have a lot of Bs/Ks but this one jumps right out while still being elegant and subtle.   IRL it is truly spectacular.  I have yet to see a photograph that gets the colors right.   I can't take one either.



Wow, it's beautiful...! Your difficulty capturing a true photo reminds me of whenever I look at my RC Lindy, she keeps changing color depending on where I am. Impossible to capture a true photo too. Not so with my BE K. BE just looks like BE and I don't mind. 



enshogirl said:


> My first Hermes purchase!
> 
> Carmen Uno-Dos keyring in orange poppy/celeste
> View attachment 3993952
> 
> 
> And an Evelyne III PM in Noir. (Had to stalk the website daily to snag one.)
> View attachment 3993954



Congratulations, @enshogirl! Welcome to the crazy, addictive world of H! Lovely first buys!


----------



## hannahsophia

Managed to score an appointment at fsh and came back with quite a haul [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bolide enjoying the view from the hotel balcony 




Full haul! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## meridian

Finally received my replacement Barenia strap and realized it’s kind of cool mixed with Blue Jean!


----------



## klynneann

hannahsophia said:


> I found these older designs at bergdorf goodman last weekend. My first moussie in tapis persans and panthera pardus 90cm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978760
> View attachment 3978761
> View attachment 3978763
> View attachment 3978764
> View attachment 3978765


The Tapis is gorgeous!  Do you happen to have the cw info from the tag?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hannahsophia said:


> Managed to score an appointment at fsh and came back with quite a haul [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994820
> 
> 
> Bolide enjoying the view from the hotel balcony
> 
> View attachment 3994821
> 
> 
> Full haul! Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful items ! You must be one rare customer that was not asking for a B or K.  Congrats on the Bolide.  It is one classic bag !


----------



## Purrsey

GP30 Anemone


----------



## Freckles1

Mandycharlie said:


> View attachment 3994363
> View attachment 3994362
> View attachment 3994361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must share my latest scarf, Flowers of South Africa cw8. Out of my small collection of five scarfs I think this is my favourite, I absolutely adore it. I wanted a scarf for the summer to wear as a head covering and this is such fun. Excuse the lack of make up but I wanted to show you how the pattern fell. Isn't it pretty?



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3995477
> 
> GP30 Anemone



Color is just glorious...


----------



## Monique1004

cocomlle said:


> Love this!  I think you should do a modeling shot!



If I have time, I will put some on the scarf thread.


----------



## ungela914

My Halzan Rose eglantine !


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

luzdetaiwan said:


> I was in Paris in the end of February. Though I didn’t get a bag, I got some items I love so much!!!
> View attachment 3988566
> 
> This was my first time to buy bag charms from Petit H collection. Love the heart-shaped tags so much.
> 
> These are what I’ve got.
> View attachment 3988564
> 
> View attachment 3988565
> 
> Also, I was so excited to be offered this “cap” bag charm. I love it so much. I was looking for it for a long time. It’s so cute.  I thought I would never have one!
> View attachment 3988561
> 
> I also purchased some silver goodies.
> View attachment 3988559
> 
> 
> Please allow me to model the bracelet.
> View attachment 3988557
> 
> I’m collecting the straps for my KDT watch. I have them in black, etoupe, and gold colors. This time I want one in red and found one in Vermillon.
> View attachment 3988560
> 
> The black and Vermillon ones are both in epsom.
> View attachment 3988588
> 
> They looks perfect with gold hardware.


So Cool! I didn’t realize that it was interchangeable with bands. I have been wanting one but trying to decide which band to go with but that solves the problem. So it works kind of like the belt kits?


----------



## dgie

Ooops please delete post


----------



## luzdetaiwan

ChanelCelineLaurentLover said:


> So Cool! I didn’t realize that it was interchangeable with bands. I have been wanting one but trying to decide which band to go with but that solves the problem. So it works kind of like the belt kits?



Hermes sell straps and parts in their boutiques. Straps and parts are sold separately. The parts are the pic shown below.


If you only want to change the strap, you could just buy the strap, and they will use your original parts on your new straps. Also, You could buy a whole set of the straps, just like mine. 
My other straps.


----------



## hannahsophia

klynneann said:


> The Tapis is gorgeous!  Do you happen to have the cw info from the tag?



Will look for the tag once I’m back home!


----------



## SiriS

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> They are quite small. I’d say maybe about one centimeter length wise? And maybe half of that width wise?



Thank you so much! They look so lovely, perfect for everything, and with everything. My Hermès wish list keeps getting longer..


----------



## Sterre

chkpfbeliever said:


> Been distracted ever since I got the receiving notice from my shipping department !! Here is my second purchase in the new year !!
> 
> View attachment 3993100
> 
> 
> Continuing my collection on these lovely hinged bracelets.  This color is like a Burgundy and official name is Myrtille.
> 
> View attachment 3993114
> 
> 
> I love it even more when I see this in real life. So lucky to get colorway 05 of the Samurai shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3993116



WoW!! Can we please see a modelling pic of the samurai? I’ve been waiting to see more of this CW [emoji7]


----------



## Meta

klynneann said:


> The Tapis is gorgeous!  Do you happen to have the cw info from the tag?


Not @hannahsophia but I tried on this same  mousseline last year. Reference is H342883S 06 orange/turquoise/saumon. 



Sterre said:


> WoW!! Can we please see a modelling pic of the samurai? I’ve been waiting to see more of this CW [emoji7]


You can find plenty of mod shots for Samourai CSGM cw 05 in the Clubhouse thread starting with this.


----------



## klynneann

weN84 said:


> Not @hannahsophia but I tried on this same  mousseline last year. Reference is H342883S 06 orange/turquoise/saumon.
> 
> 
> You can find plenty of mod shots for Samourai CSGM cw 05 in the Clubhouse thread starting with this.


Thank you, weN84!


----------



## klynneann

hannahsophia said:


> Will look for the tag once I’m back home!


Thanks hannah - looks like weN, had the info too!


----------



## okiern1981

I was naughty...a Birkin JPG in noir [emoji26].  I have to go to ban island, sink the dinghy and pet my bags, while drooling over everyone else’s babies!


----------



## luxi_max

My recent purchases.  B30/RP blue nuit verso; KC noir swift, and shoes for me and my DH.  Hope everyone is enjoying the rest of the weekend!


----------



## happypei

My favorite gris mouette B 30 gold hardware. 

My Ig:  hermes_forever_


----------



## Monique1004

Little gem that I found. My SA told me there may not be anymore multi color straps with Evelyn TPM so I had to search out elsewhere. I’m glad to find this one in pretty good condition. Evelyn TPM Rouge Casaque.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My newest addition- K32 Gris asphalt phw


----------



## seasounds

LovingTheOrange said:


> My newest addition- K32 Gris asphalt phw


Such a lovely picture!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Monique1004 said:


> Little gem that I found. My SA told me there may not be anymore multi color straps with Evelyn TPM so I had to search out elsewhere. I’m glad to find this one in pretty good condition. Evelyn TPM Rouge Casaque.
> View attachment 3997593


Love this! Tho that made me sad (that there may not be multicolor straps for TPM anymore!!)


----------



## undecided45

New Herbag 31 zip noir/etoupe. While Hermes does colors wonderfully, their neutrals are just !! Also a new hapi bracelet.


----------



## Luvquality

happypei said:


> My favorite gris mouette B 30 gold hardware.
> 
> My Ig:  hermes_forever_


Love this combination!


----------



## Luvquality

hannahsophia said:


> Managed to score an appointment at fsh and came back with quite a haul [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994820
> 
> 
> Bolide enjoying the view from the hotel balcony
> 
> View attachment 3994821
> 
> 
> Full haul! Thanks for letting me share!


Love, love, love your Bolide!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3997397
> 
> My recent purchases.  B30/RP blue nuit verso; KC noir swift, and shoes for me and my DH.  Hope everyone is enjoying the rest of the weekend!


Fabulous H pieces you pick up for your collection! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

happypei said:


> My favorite gris mouette B 30 gold hardware.
> 
> My Ig:  hermes_forever_


Beautiful neutral! Congratulations


----------



## Livia1

hannahsophia said:


> Managed to score an appointment at fsh and came back with quite a haul [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994820
> 
> 
> Bolide enjoying the view from the hotel balcony
> 
> View attachment 3994821
> 
> 
> Full haul! Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous Bolide!
And I love your Samourais.
Many congrats.


----------



## BlingCat

Thanks for letting me share a new little gem: medium atout pouch in rose poupre with new twilly - been using it as a daytime clutch, it fits more than expected!  Love how it doubles as an organizer inside larger bags too [emoji76]


----------



## shyla14

sydgirl said:


> Love!!! May i ask which twilly this is as id love to ask my store for one?? TIA [emoji4]


----------



## BlingCat

Thanks! Merveilleuses Lanternes in colbalt/ turquoise/ rose


----------



## Julide

BlingCat said:


> Thanks for letting me share a new little gem: medium atout pouch in rose poupre with new twilly - been using it as a daytime clutch, it fits more than expected!  Love how it doubles as an organizer inside larger bags too [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997833


This is so adorable!!


----------



## happypei

My B30 gris mouette gold hardware

Ig:  hermes_forever_


----------



## js2367

happypei said:


> My B30 gris mouette gold hardware
> 
> Ig:  hermes_forever_


Love this !!


----------



## js2367

RdS and JQ silk scarves an RdS pocket square! Pics to come


----------



## Monique1004

Ang-Lin said:


> Love this! Tho that made me sad (that there may not be multicolor straps for TPM anymore!!)



I know, right? That's the best feature for this bag. I don't know why. Who knows, maybe they will bring different styles next year.


----------



## acrowcounted

BlingCat said:


> Thanks for letting me share a new little gem: medium atout pouch in rose poupre with new twilly - been using it as a daytime clutch, it fits more than expected!  Love how it doubles as an organizer inside larger bags too [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997833


I'd love to see this next to an iPhone or a pen or something to gauge the size. I'm trying to figure out which size to request from my SA since it looks like such a useful item.


----------



## js2367

LovingTheOrange said:


> My newest addition- K32 Gris asphalt phw


Gorgeous piece !!


----------



## BlingCat

Julide said:


> This is so adorable!!


Thank you!


----------



## BlingCat

acrowcounted said:


> I'd love to see this next to an iPhone or a pen or something to gauge the size. I'm trying to figure out which size to request from my SA since it looks like such a useful item.


Next to a Calvi case and a standard sized gift card/ credit card. I can fit my keys, lip balm, Calvi case, and pixel phone with space to spare for receipts and a fountain pen. This is the 7.9" x 5.6" version. Propped it up against a cup so you can see the lock zip and the H. Hope that helps!


----------



## vanillamochi

BlingCat said:


> Next to a Calvi case and a standard sized gift card/ credit card. I can fit my keys, lip balm, Calvi case, and pixel phone with space to spare for receipts and a fountain pen. This is the 7.9" x 5.6" version. Propped it up against a cup so you can see the lock zip and the H. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998118
> View attachment 3998120



Totally didn't notice the lock zip at first - but omg, what a nice detail. Love how you've dressed it up with a twilly!


----------



## DreamingPink

LovingTheOrange said:


> My newest addition- K32 Gris asphalt phw


It's breathtaking, congratulations!!


----------



## Holly Leigh Kim

azenis said:


> Pics as promised. The reveal for both the bow tie and the B25.
> 
> The bow tie (noeud papillon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How we envisioned it to be on the Gris A B25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we are still figuring how to tie it properly. Tried looking for guide on youtube to no avail. Anyone has experience putting it on Birkin?



This is so beautiful combination!!! 
I love how you tied


----------



## acrowcounted

BlingCat said:


> Next to a Calvi case and a standard sized gift card/ credit card. I can fit my keys, lip balm, Calvi case, and pixel phone with space to spare for receipts and a fountain pen. This is the 7.9" x 5.6" version. Propped it up against a cup so you can see the lock zip and the H. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998118
> View attachment 3998120


Love this! Thanks so much for taking these pictures. I think that is the perfect size. I will be contacting my SA shortly!


----------



## BlingCat

adayjchen said:


> Totally didn't notice the lock zip at first - but omg, what a nice detail. Love how you've dressed it up with a twilly!


Thank you! This is the first time I've really gotten into twilly accessorizing and my, it's addictive [emoji75]


----------



## BlingCat

You're welcome! Show us your new friend when she arrives!


----------



## SiriS

At last! I have been hunting high and low for some time for this model/color, and now my Evelyne PM Etoupe has come home! Bought at H online (Europe), with an Agenda Grand Modèle in Cuivre which I also use for credit cards right now.  I acted promptly when she suddenly appeared on the website for a few minutes last week. (Right now there is a gold PM Evelyne with gold hardware available there (European H site) if anyone is interested..)

I have already taken her out (in the snowy rain ) and the feeling was fabulous.


----------



## Sterre

weN84 said:


> Not @hannahsophia but I tried on this same  mousseline last year. Reference is H342883S 06 orange/turquoise/saumon.
> 
> 
> You can find plenty of mod shots for Samourai CSGM cw 05 in the Clubhouse thread starting with this.



Found them thanks!


----------



## Freckles1

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3997397
> 
> My recent purchases.  B30/RP blue nuit verso; KC noir swift, and shoes for me and my DH.  Hope everyone is enjoying the rest of the weekend!



Twins on bleu nuit. It is honestly my favorite color of the B’s I have. My family’s too! Ha


----------



## luxi_max

Freckles1 said:


> Twins on bleu nuit. It is honestly my favorite color of the B’s I have. My family’s too! Ha


Very happy to be twins.  I really love the color too!


----------



## crisbac

My lovely SA's pics are always eye candy... 


And my recent purchases: Kelly Double Tour bracelet and Etude pour une Parure de Gala scarf.


----------



## hannahsophia

klynneann said:


> The Tapis is gorgeous!  Do you happen to have the cw info from the tag?






Here you go!


----------



## labellavita27

Just got this sent to me


----------



## tootsieroll918

Picked these up in Chicago last weekend


----------



## ksuromax

I've been bad, i've been very bad today! 
Twilly, Carre and CSGM came home with me


----------



## MAGJES

ksuromax said:


> I've been bad, i've been very bad today!
> Twilly, Carre and CSGM came home with me


All very beautiful!


----------



## fawnhagh

My first Kelly!!! Mini Kelly in blue électrique Epsom with palladium hardware. I’m over the moon!!


----------



## acrowcounted

fawnhagh said:


> My first Kelly!!! Mini Kelly in blue électrique Epsom with palladium hardware. I’m over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 4003555


Ahhhhhh! Want! Congrats it's amazing!


----------



## meowlett

fawnhagh said:


> My first Kelly!!! Mini Kelly in blue électrique Epsom with palladium hardware. I’m over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 4003555


Huge congrats!!!   Adding this to my BE wishlist.


----------



## Senbei

fawnhagh said:


> My first Kelly!!! Mini Kelly in blue électrique Epsom with palladium hardware. I’m over the moon!!



Congrats!! That’s a major first Kelly score! The mini and BE are so popular right now.


----------



## Sickgrl13

First H China. At least I can have a breakfast tea and muffin in style.


----------



## Gigllee

Sickgrl13 said:


> First H China. At least I can have a breakfast tea and muffin in style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003631


Lovely set. I’m slowly curating a Balcon du Guadalquivir collection as well. Very classy. Congrats


----------



## seasounds

fawnhagh said:


> My first Kelly!!! Mini Kelly in blue électrique Epsom with palladium hardware. I’m over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 4003555


She's so pretty!  What a wonderful first kelly. I love the way she matches your PdS (twins on that, btw).


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new Apple watch Hermes Equateur strap!!


----------



## loveydovey35

LovingTheOrange said:


> My newest addition- K32 Gris asphalt phw



Gorgeous!!


----------



## loveydovey35

fawnhagh said:


> My first Kelly!!! Mini Kelly in blue électrique Epsom with palladium hardware. I’m over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 4003555



Absolutely gorgeous color, just stunning!


----------



## Stunette

fawnhagh said:


> My first Kelly!!! Mini Kelly in blue électrique Epsom with palladium hardware. I’m over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 4003555




So many congrats! This is so beautiful!


----------



## Stunette

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new Apple watch Hermes Equateur strap!!
> 
> View attachment 4003683



What a difference a watch strap makes!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Stunette said:


> What a difference a watch strap makes!



I _*LOVE*_ it!!     After it was sold out, I called everywhere to try to find it.  The only one I found was $800, and that is ridiculous.  Someone on the purse forum posted it yesterday, and I jumped right on it.  They only had a few and were gone pretty fast.   Apparently they were on the website for a couple days.    That’s what happens when someone posts a find on here.


----------



## hopiko

ksuromax said:


> I've been bad, i've been very bad today!
> Twilly, Carre and CSGM came home with me


Love all 3!!! Great choices!!  Nice find on the PdS scarf....they are hard to come by these days!  Twins the on the CSGM....looks beautiful on you...and cousins on the twilly (got the blue!)


----------



## hopiko

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new Apple watch Hermes Equateur strap!!
> 
> View attachment 4003683


Fierce!!!  Love it, congrats!


----------



## Cygne18

fawnhagh said:


> My first Kelly!!! Mini Kelly in blue électrique Epsom with palladium hardware. I’m over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 4003555



Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## hopiko

hannahsophia said:


> Managed to score an appointment at fsh and came back with quite a haul [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994820
> 
> 
> Bolide enjoying the view from the hotel balcony
> 
> View attachment 3994821
> 
> 
> Full haul! Thanks for letting me share!



Wow!!  Well done!  Love everything!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hopiko said:


> Fierce!!!  Love it, congrats!



Thank you, *hopiko*!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Stunette said:


> What a difference a watch strap makes!



It does!!  And I love that it’s one of Dallet’s big cats!!


----------



## crisbac

From the Hermès Sale in Buenos Aires: Les Leopards in Caban/Fuchsia/Kaki Clair and in Rose Vif/Rose Buvard/Bleu.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

crisbac said:


> From the Hermès Sale in Buenos Aires: Les Leopards in Caban/Fuchsia/Kaki Clair and in Rose Vif/Rose Buvard/Bleu.
> View attachment 4003884


----------



## bunnycat

crisbac said:


> From the Hermès Sale in Buenos Aires: Les Leopards in Caban/Fuchsia/Kaki Clair and in Rose Vif/Rose Buvard/Bleu.
> View attachment 4003884




purrfect....


----------



## bunnycat

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new Apple watch Hermes Equateur strap!!
> 
> View attachment 4003683



that could really make me want an H Apple watch!


----------



## crisbac

Hermes Nuttynut said:


>


Exactly:  That was me when a lovely acquaintance of mine saw the fuchsia one and exclaimed: "This is so you!" and handed it to me. Then, an SA who was there said: "And this is the only one left in pink" and handed it to me too! I was incredibly lucky!



bunnycat said:


> purrfect....


Thank you, bunnycat!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bunnycat said:


> that could really make me want an H Apple watch!



I only bought my Apple watch so I could get the Hermes straps for it!!     I like the watch.  I didn’t know it could do so many things.

(I don’t work for Apple).


----------



## ksuromax

hopiko said:


> Love all 3!!! Great choices!!  Nice find on the PdS scarf....they are hard to come by these days!  Twins the on the CSGM....looks beautiful on you...and cousins on the twilly (got the blue!)


Thank you!  
they had 3 carres left, i was taking too long to make my mind on them, finally decided yesterday
CSGM was the love at the first sight, i love this blend of purple and lime  
Twilly was an instant strike! i saw it in the desk window display, and i grabbed it immediately!! i wanted one more, but it was only one piece in store, so i folded it into the CSGM (i was carrying it along the store as i was wandering around, checking and trying all other colours (i did spend there quite some time! ) and i didn't want to leave them unattended and risk getting snapped by someone else!!


----------



## ksuromax

CHLVLOVE said:


> Got this bottle of twilly perfume purely because of the cute pink bottle. Sadly, I'm not a big fan. Prefer rose ikebana [emoji29]
> View attachment 4003934


i got a sample yesterday (added to my scarves purchase), too much of rose oil for me, though, i must admit, it's very nice and delicate, i might mix it with something else ....


----------



## ksuromax

Sickgrl13 said:


> First H China. At least I can have a breakfast tea and muffin in style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003631


so cool!!!....


----------



## nicole0612

ksuromax said:


> I've been bad, i've been very bad today!
> Twilly, Carre and CSGM came home with me



Wow, I didn’t know this twilly was still around! It has sentimental value for me and I wished I had purchased a second one.


----------



## nicole0612

Sickgrl13 said:


> First H China. At least I can have a breakfast tea and muffin in style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003631



This is a beautiful set.


----------



## renet

JesseTdot said:


> I first saw these twillys in October 2016 on instagram and knew I had to have them! I called my local store and was told they didnt have them. I went on several trips and every boutique said they either hadn’t seen them or they were sold out. A month ago I saw someone on the purseforum posting that they had recently purchased them. To my surprise they were rereleased this season! Over the moon I called my local store and although they didn’t have them they were able to locate stores that did. Travelling for work can be a blessing sometimes. I am so happy to present my Maison des carres twillys! It’s funny how even something as small as a twilly can be difficult to find when it comes to Hermes. Thanks for letting me share and ramble on !



My SA found this for me.  Saw the yellow you posted and making my heart swaying if I should get the yellow cw for my Blue Nuit B25 or stay with this pastel pink/green/blue cw. Which cw do you think would suit blue nuit better?



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji12]


----------



## Metrowestmama

OMG. I thought I was the only one @Hermes Nuttynut! I got my Apple Watch for the same reason initially!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Metrowestmama said:


> OMG. I thought I was the only one @Hermes Nuttynut! I got my Apple Watch for the same reason initially!





And I’m sure we’re not the only ones!!


----------



## MooMooVT

Scarf mail! 

I know this is last years collection but I had to snag one before they’re one. I love Ugo’s designs so much!

Les Bains d’Hermès in blue nuit/silex/magenta. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ksuromax

renet said:


> My SA found this for me.  Saw the yellow you posted and making my heart swaying if I should get the yellow cw for my Blue Nuit B25 or stay with this pastel pink/green/blue cw. Which cw do you think would suit blue nuit better?
> 
> View attachment 4004467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji12]


This is so lovely!!


----------



## doloresmia

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 4004977
> 
> Scarf mail!
> 
> I know this is last years collection but I had to snag one before they’re one. I love Ugo’s designs so much!
> 
> Les Bains d’Hermès in blue nuit/silex/magenta.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love this! Does it feel like the cotton jersey scarves from a couple years ago or is it stiff? I am against wrinkles so want your thoughts on what happens when worn. Thanks!


----------



## renet

ksuromax said:


> This is so lovely!!



I am so tempted to get both cw [emoji848] but I am not good at changing twillys on my bag handles myself else I could change them myself. [emoji12]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new Apple watch Hermes Equateur strap!!
> 
> View attachment 4003683


I love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! meeeeeeow!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Israeli_Flava said:


> I love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! meeeeeeow!



I love it, too!!     I was thrilled when they reappeared on the website.


----------



## MooMooVT

doloresmia said:


> Love this! Does it feel like the cotton jersey scarves from a couple years ago or is it stiff? I am against wrinkles so want your thoughts on what happens when worn. Thanks!


I'm not familiar with the cotten/older scarves - I'm an H newbie! But it does feel fairly stiff - just not quite as stiff as today's silks. It also feels like it will break in faster than the silks. Hopefully this New England weather will cooperate soon and I can take this puppy out for a spin!


----------



## MotoChiq

Did some last minute damage with my SA before she gets promoted


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

fawnhagh said:


> My first Kelly!!! Mini Kelly in blue électrique Epsom with palladium hardware. I’m over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 4003555



Congratulations. It’s beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

MotoChiq said:


> Did some last minute damage with my SA before she gets promoted
> 
> View attachment 4005207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005209



What is that twilly called?


----------



## MotoChiq

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> What is that twilly called?



La Maison de Carres


----------



## JesseTdot

renet said:


> My SA found this for me.  Saw the yellow you posted and making my heart swaying if I should get the yellow cw for my Blue Nuit B25 or stay with this pastel pink/green/blue cw. Which cw do you think would suit blue nuit better?
> 
> View attachment 4004467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji12]



I would say the Jaune cw would go better with Blue Nuit because it has navy blue in it, whereas this cw in your picture has more teal and pink which may clash with Blue Nuit. Just my opinion


----------



## ksuromax

renet said:


> I am so tempted to get both cw [emoji848] but I am not good at changing twillys on my bag handles myself else I could change them myself. [emoji12]


how about wearing it in another way, apart from wrapped around the handle(s)?


----------



## olivetree._.1

Today’s purchase from my local H boutique❤️
C18 Rouge Tomate


----------



## pree

My robe du soir pareo! 











The last picture shows the marine color in the pareo


----------



## renet

ksuromax said:


> how about wearing it in another way, apart from wrapped around the handle(s)?



Thank you for your suggestion. I wrapped the handles mainly to protect it. Time to learn how to tie a twilly. [emoji12]


----------



## renet

JesseTdot said:


> I would say the Jaune cw would go better with Blue Nuit because it has navy blue in it, whereas this cw in your picture has more teal and pink which may clash with Blue Nuit. Just my opinion



Thank you! I think so too especially I just had a second look and saw my rodeo has a hint of Lime n GHW that go well with Jaune twilly.

Update: just asked my SA to reserve both cw of the twillys for me! [emoji12]


----------



## js2367

pree said:


> My robe du soir pareo!
> View attachment 4005508
> 
> View attachment 4005509
> 
> View attachment 4005510
> 
> View attachment 4005511
> 
> View attachment 4005512
> 
> 
> The last picture shows the marine color in the pareo


Love this !! What size is it ?


----------



## ksuromax

renet said:


> Thank you for your suggestion. I wrapped the handles mainly to protect it. Time to learn how to tie a twilly. [emoji12]


it looks great as small bow on the bag with unwrapped handles, when you need an accent to tie your outfit with your bag
or, as a headband ...


----------



## pree

js2367 said:


> Love this !! What size is it ?



Hi! It’s 90x150cm.
I’m hoping to use it as a light shawl in warm weather. And maybe as a beach sarong!


----------



## js2367

pree said:


> Hi! It’s 90x150cm.
> I’m hoping to use it as a light shawl in warm weather. And maybe as a beach sarong!


I bet it’d look beautiful as a sarong !


----------



## renet

ksuromax said:


> it looks great as small bow on the bag with unwrapped handles, when you need an accent to tie your outfit with your bag
> or, as a headband ...



[emoji106] thank you! I had asked my SA to keep both cw aside for me. [emoji6]


----------



## starprism_7

pree said:


> My robe du soir pareo!
> View attachment 4005508
> 
> View attachment 4005509
> 
> View attachment 4005510
> 
> View attachment 4005511
> 
> View attachment 4005512
> 
> 
> The last picture shows the marine color in the pareo



Congratulations! I've been eyeing on this, but yet to see it in the stores Ive visited. If you dont mind, can I see how is it tied as scarf and sarong? And, is the background color black or dark marine?


----------



## Meta

starprism_7 said:


> Congratulations! I've been eyeing on this, but yet to see it in the stores Ive visited. If you dont mind, can I see how is it tied as scarf and sarong? And, is the background color black or dark marine?


Not @pree but the main color is marine but looks very much like black unless compared directly with black. I was hoping for something more blue but since it's almost black, I passed on this. HTH.


----------



## starprism_7

weN84 said:


> Not @pree but the main color is marine but looks very much like black unless compared directly with black. I was hoping for something more blue but since it's almost black, I passed on this. HTH.


Thank you @weN84, thats is very helpful. Cant wait to see it real life!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Quite a bit of damages yesterday. I think I will be on the ban Island for awhile.[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## acrowcounted

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 4006083
> View attachment 4006084
> View attachment 4006085
> View attachment 4006086
> View attachment 4006087
> 
> 
> Quite a bit of damages yesterday. I think I will be on the ban Island for awhile.[emoji23][emoji23]


Wow very nice! Which pinks are those? Rose Poupre or Magnolia?


----------



## Kevinh73

Picked up a little something something.   Small Bearn Mysore peacock blue wallet.... not sure why photo looks more blue without the green hue.


----------



## anpanmanlover

acrowcounted said:


> Wow very nice! Which pinks are those? Rose Poupre or Magnolia?


Thank you. It's a rose poupre.


----------



## MooMooVT

doloresmia said:


> Love this! Does it feel like the cotton jersey scarves from a couple years ago or is it stiff? I am against wrinkles so want your thoughts on what happens when worn. Thanks!


So I took my new Les Bains d'Hermes for a spin today and yes - it's quite a bit softer than the silks. I'm loving the soft/easy drape and extra size. I'll definitely be on the lookout for more of the cotton/silk blends for my collection. And anything by Ugo, I'm in regardless.

Only one outing - but I'm loving the men's 100 cotton/silk blend. HTH 

Oh - and no wrinkling to speak of so far. Again, early testing...


----------



## Kevinh73

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4006367
> View attachment 4006368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a little something something.   Small Bearn Mysore peacock blue wallet.... not sure why photo looks more blue without the green hue.


Oops, my bad.  The sales guy said it was Mysore leather and I thought it looked like box leather.  Receipt said veau tadelakt.  I knew the sales guy was wrong!  Lol.


----------



## 27leborse

Kevinh73 said:


> Oops, my bad.  The sales guy said it was Mysore leather and I thought it looked like box leather.  Receipt said veau tadelakt.  I knew the sales guy was wrong!  Lol.


So beautiful! I would love to know the color name on the receipt. In your photo the color looks more like Blue Izmir in Tadelakt than Blue Paon.


----------



## Kevinh73

27leborse said:


> So beautiful! I would love to know the color name on the receipt. In your photo the color looks more like Blue Izmir in Tadelakt than Blue Paon.


Wow, you are amazing.  It said Bleu Izmir on the receipt!  I didn’t even see that until I look for it.


----------



## 27leborse

Kevinh73 said:


> Wow, you are amazing.  It said Bleu Izmir on the receipt!  I didn’t even see that until I look for it.


It makes sense to me, because Tadelakt in Blue Izmir is one of my favorites! You are very lucky!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 4006083
> View attachment 4006084
> View attachment 4006085
> View attachment 4006086
> View attachment 4006087
> 
> 
> Quite a bit of damages yesterday. I think I will be on the ban Island for awhile.[emoji23][emoji23]



Huge haul! But very lovely items! Congrats!!


----------



## littleblackbag

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 3997397
> 
> My recent purchases.  B30/RP blue nuit verso; KC noir swift, and shoes for me and my DH.  Hope everyone is enjoying the rest of the weekend!


I do so love the colour/combo of that Birkin, really really do!


----------



## pree

starprism_7 said:


> Congratulations! I've been eyeing on this, but yet to see it in the stores Ive visited. If you dont mind, can I see how is it tied as scarf and sarong? And, is the background color black or dark marine?



Hi! The background is black. The marine parts of the design is very subtle but I love black and blue together! 
I’ll try to do some mod shots!


----------



## Ang-Lin

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 4006083
> View attachment 4006084
> View attachment 4006085
> View attachment 4006086
> View attachment 4006087
> 
> 
> Quite a bit of damages yesterday. I think I will be on the ban Island for awhile.[emoji23][emoji23]


Congrats on the amazing haul!


----------



## scarlet555

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 4006083
> View attachment 4006084
> View attachment 4006085
> View attachment 4006086
> View attachment 4006087
> 
> 
> Quite a bit of damages yesterday. I think I will be on the ban Island for awhile.[emoji23][emoji23]



Congrats!
What is the size of your rose pourpre kelly?  K28 or 25?  Congrats, what great purchases!


----------



## Purrsey

Lindy 26 Rouge Grenat


----------



## anpanmanlover

scarlet555 said:


> Congrats!
> What is the size of your rose pourpre kelly?  K28 or 25?  Congrats, what great purchases!


It's my very first k25. Thank you so much. I am so in love.


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4007667
> 
> Lindy 26 Rouge Grenat



Beautiful!! Congrats.[emoji324][emoji322]


----------



## Cygne18

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4007667
> 
> Lindy 26 Rouge Grenat


So sophisticated in the perfect size. Congratulations!


----------



## renet

Just went in to get my reserved twillys today and dolled up my b25 with the lovely Jaune twillys.





I was also shown Kelly wallets, in Mysore and Epsom. I am still in dilemma if I should get the mysore Kelly wallet. [emoji12] Maybe Rose Pourpre did not sing to me. [emoji848]


----------



## Mandycharlie

While in London looking for my dream boat Pegasus silk 140, I found a much sought after bandana, Hermes had actually cancelled my online order, so I thought this was completely sold out, it came from NBS. Les voitures a transformation. And then I found my Pegasus cw 3 after looking around Selfridges and Harrods I decided to go back to NBS. I love them both, my new favourites! I was also given two email addresses and was invited to look at and try on Birkins, which was a lovely experience.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I have been hanging out on Ban Island for a while.... just purchased some cushions for a new sectional in my home that I had wanted  forever and then went right back....patiently waiting for bags. WELLLLLLLLL..... I received several offers recently but the colors were not perfect. Then, I received a text message from a friend that blew my mind!!!! My second HG that has been out of production for far too long is finally coming to ME.... Reveal will be done as soon she arrives this week =)
I can hardly believe it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I have been hanging out on Ban Island for a while.... just purchased some cushions for a new sectional in my home that I had wanted  forever and then went right back....patiently waiting for bags. WELLLLLLLLL..... I received several offers recently but the colors were not perfect. Then, I received a text message from a friend that blew my mind!!!! My second HG that has been out of production for far too long is finally coming to ME.... Reveal will be done as soon she arrives this week =)
I can hardly believe it!


----------



## tabbi001

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been hanging out on Ban Island for a while.... just purchased some cushions for a new sectional in my home that I had wanted  forever and then went right back....patiently waiting for bags. WELLLLLLLLL..... I received several offers recently but the colors were not perfect. Then, I received a text message from a friend that blew my mind!!!! My second HG that has been out of production for far too long is finally coming to ME.... Reveal will be done as soon she arrives this week =)
> I can hardly believe it!


Ooohhh what could it be!!!! Craie c24? congrats dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> Just went in to get my reserved twillys today and dolled up my b25 with the lovely Jaune twillys.
> 
> View attachment 4007784
> View attachment 4007786
> 
> 
> I was also shown Kelly wallets, in Mysore and Epsom. I am still in dilemma if I should get the mysore Kelly wallet. [emoji12] Maybe Rose Pourpre did not sing to me. [emoji848]


She looks stunning!!! The rodeo is so sweet too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tabbi001 said:


> Ooohhh what could it be!!!! Craie c24? congrats dear!


No dear, that color is currently in production.
This color bag is NOT... heeheehee


----------



## hephephippo

fawnhagh said:


> My first Kelly!!! Mini Kelly in blue électrique Epsom with palladium hardware. I’m over the moon!!
> 
> View attachment 4003555



LOVELY LOVELY KELLY! What size is this?


----------



## Ang-Lin

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4007667
> 
> Lindy 26 Rouge Grenat


perfect size, color and hardware combo. Congrats! Lindy 26 is one of my most used bags - hope you get a lot of use out of yours too!


----------



## scarlet555

anpanmanlover said:


> It's my very first k25. Thank you so much. I am so in love.


 
You are so lucky, K25s are so cute and perfect and fits quite a bit!


----------



## Stunette

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been hanging out on Ban Island for a while.... just purchased some cushions for a new sectional in my home that I had wanted  forever and then went right back....patiently waiting for bags. WELLLLLLLLL..... I received several offers recently but the colors were not perfect. Then, I received a text message from a friend that blew my mind!!!! My second HG that has been out of production for far too long is finally coming to ME.... Reveal will be done as soon she arrives this week =)
> I can hardly believe it!



Gah! What a tease!


----------



## Stunette

Stunette said:


> Gah! What a tease!


Can't wait to see the reveal!!


----------



## seasounds

Israeli_Flava said:


> No dear, that color is currently in production.
> This color bag is NOT... heeheehee


Gris T, perhaps?


----------



## LadyD21

renet said:


> Just went in to get my reserved twillys today and dolled up my b25 with the lovely Jaune twillys.
> 
> View attachment 4007784
> View attachment 4007786
> 
> 
> I was also shown Kelly wallets, in Mysore and Epsom. I am still in dilemma if I should get the mysore Kelly wallet. [emoji12] Maybe Rose Pourpre did not sing to me. [emoji848]



Pretty in yellow!
Her Orange twin


----------



## JesseTdot

renet said:


> Just went in to get my reserved twillys today and dolled up my b25 with the lovely Jaune twillys.
> 
> View attachment 4007784
> View attachment 4007786
> 
> 
> I was also shown Kelly wallets, in Mysore and Epsom. I am still in dilemma if I should get the mysore Kelly wallet. [emoji12] Maybe Rose Pourpre did not sing to me. [emoji848]



These look so beautiful on your B!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

MotoChiq said:


> La Maison de Carres



I tried to ask my SA for one, but I guess they’re flying off the shelves like hotcakes.


----------



## MotoChiq

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I tried to ask my SA for one, but I guess they’re flying off the shelves like hotcakes.


You can ask them to do a US search and order it from another location.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

MotoChiq said:


> You can ask them to do a US search and order it from another location.



Yeah. Maybe I’ll do that. She’s usually on top of that and emails, but for some reason I haven’t heard from her since yesterday morning. Weird...


----------



## MotoChiq

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Yeah. Maybe I’ll do that. She’s usually on top of that and emails, but for some reason I haven’t heard from her since yesterday morning. Weird...


She might have the day off. They typical don't reply to emails unless it's working hours.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I am excited about my Kelly 32 Etoupe I purchased from Ann’s Fabulous Finds.  Great service and the condition of the bag is so much better than advertised.  Ann is very conservative in her listing so I wasn’t surprised.  I took her out a few times already before this dreaded snow in spring[emoji53]


----------



## Luvbolide

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been hanging out on Ban Island for a while.... just purchased some cushions for a new sectional in my home that I had wanted  forever and then went right back....patiently waiting for bags. WELLLLLLLLL..... I received several offers recently but the colors were not perfect. Then, I received a text message from a friend that blew my mind!!!! My second HG that has been out of production for far too long is finally coming to ME.... Reveal will be done as soon she arrives this week =)
> I can hardly believe it!




Is it Lagoon?  I am crazy for that color - can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luvbolide said:


> Is it Lagoon?  I am crazy for that color - can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## renet

LadyD21 said:


> Pretty in yellow!
> Her Orange twin



Lovely Orange!  When I was at store, I saw a more red twin but I wasn’t sure. I took only the yellow and teal cw. [emoji7]


----------



## crisbac

A huge surprise from my DH for our wedding anniversary: Jige Elan 29 in Swift Noir!


----------



## Julide

crisbac said:


> A huge surprise from my DH for our wedding anniversary: Jige Elan 29 in Swift Noir!
> View attachment 4009894


Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## crisbac

Julide said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!


Thank you so much, Julide!!!


----------



## cocomlle

Luvbolide said:


> Is it Lagoon?  I am crazy for that color - can't wait to see what you get!!





Israeli_Flava said:


>



OMG! If it's Lagoon, I will die! Along w/ Parme, it's one of those colors I've always coveted. I remember one TPF member (@LamborghiniGirl I think) had a gorgeous H collection and where I saw Lagoon for the first time.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 4006083
> View attachment 4006084
> View attachment 4006085
> View attachment 4006086
> View attachment 4006087
> 
> 
> Quite a bit of damages yesterday. I think I will be on the ban Island for awhile.[emoji23][emoji23]


Congrats ! all worth the Ban Island retreat !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CHLVLOVE said:


> Got this bottle of twilly perfume purely because of the cute pink bottle. Sadly, I'm not a big fan. Prefer rose ikebana [emoji29]
> View attachment 4003934


Exactly what I did.  Rose Ikebana is my favorite scent but I bought the Twilly because it is just too cute.


----------



## ilovepooches025

Hello, newbie, noob here. I have joined this forum years ago but did not get to post anything. Just wanted to share my latest purchase for 2018. I am officially on bag ban until further notice. Until 2019 at least. Sorry for the dark and low resolution photo. I took this while hubby is asleep. I was just smelling the bags and enjoying myself. LOL


----------



## LVjudy

CaribeanQueen said:


> I am excited about my Kelly 32 Etoupe I purchased from Ann’s Fabulous Finds.  Great service and the condition of the bag is so much better than advertised.  Ann is very conservative in her listing so I wasn’t surprised.  I took her out a few times already before this dreaded snow in spring[emoji53]
> 
> View attachment 4009363



Congrats!!! Hope this snow melts away soon [emoji300]️


----------



## LVChanelLISA

ilovepooches025 said:


> Hello, newbie, noob here. I have joined this forum years ago but did not get to post anything. Just wanted to share my latest purchase for 2018. I am officially on bag ban until further notice. Until 2019 at least. Sorry for the dark and low resolution photo. I took this while hubby is asleep. I was just smelling the bags and enjoying myself. LOL



Beautiful blue Kelly! What color is it? Blue atoll?


----------



## DYH

I got lucky at FSH today..

Scored!! 
Mini bolide in rose pourpre
The samurai scarf in color 05 AND
kelly 28 sellier in lettre H!!!

First bags of 2018!


----------



## LadyD21

ilovepooches025 said:


> Hello, newbie, noob here. I have joined this forum years ago but did not get to post anything. Just wanted to share my latest purchase for 2018. I am officially on bag ban until further notice. Until 2019 at least. Sorry for the dark and low resolution photo. I took this while hubby is asleep. I was just smelling the bags and enjoying myself. LOL



Congrats! very beautiful Kelly's! 
hehe about the smell of the bags.... I still do it at times, there is just something about H's bag smell.... sounds corny but its true


----------



## iamyumi

I was so excited to have found this cutie that I forgot to ask about the colour!
Evie TPM


----------



## js2367

Nankali said:


> My new-to-me Colvert B35 Togo wGHW. I am in . Thank you everyone who helped me finding my perfect blue&green bag!  Colvert is a PERFECT choice for everyone who wants to find a neutral and versatile color for winter (and year-around), rich mixture of blue&green, dark enough and still nothing dull in it. A friendly tip for other Scandinavian members!  I think this picture shows the TRUE color of Colvert very well.
> The shawl is a new find as well. Duo d'Etriers (H243141S 01, orange/bleu/ultra violet).
> Bought it for an Orange Kelly but it goes quite nicely with the Colvert too. Thank you for the inspiration petpringles!


Loving this bleu colvert!


----------



## Ang-Lin

iamyumi said:


> I was so excited to have found this cutie that I forgot to ask about the colour!
> Evie TPM
> View attachment 4010934


looks like Rouge Tomate to me, but my prediction could be off because of lighting and all that good stuff. In any case, it's a true find. Congrats!


----------



## sparks1007

ilovepooches025 said:


> Hello, newbie, noob here. I have joined this forum years ago but did not get to post anything. Just wanted to share my latest purchase for 2018. I am officially on bag ban until further notice. Until 2019 at least. Sorry for the dark and low resolution photo. I took this while hubby is asleep. I was just smelling the bags and enjoying myself. LOL



Lovely!


----------



## hopiko

iamyumi said:


> I was so excited to have found this cutie that I forgot to ask about the colour!
> Evie TPM
> View attachment 4010934


Gorgeous!  Looks like rose extreme!  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

MotoChiq said:


> Did some last minute damage with my SA before she gets promoted
> 
> View attachment 4005207
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005208
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005209


Yay! Twins on the twilly!  I love it with bleu B!


----------



## ilovepooches025

LVChanelLISA said:


> Beautiful blue Kelly! What color is it? Blue atoll?


Yes! sorry I forgot add the details! It's a Kelly 28 Blue Atoll Epsom with GHW (my HG color and bag) and Mini Kelly 20 Rose Lipstick Cherve with GHW.


----------



## ilovepooches025

DYH said:


> I got lucky at FSH today..
> 
> Scored!!
> Mini bolide in rose pourpre
> The samurai scarf in color 05 AND
> kelly 28 sellier in lettre H!!!
> 
> First bags of 2018!


OMG! This is gorgeous


----------



## ilovepooches025

LadyD21 said:


> Congrats! very beautiful Kelly's!
> hehe about the smell of the bags.... I still do it at times, there is just something about H's bag smell.... sounds corny but its true


LOL Glad that I am not the only one who does that. ;p


----------



## OKComputer

K32 Epsom Sellier in RC! She is the epitome of wearable art!


----------



## cocomlle

OKComputer said:


> K32 Epsom Sellier in RC! She is the epitome of wearable art!



I can't even...


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Panzanella said:


> Still couldn’t believe I found this gem at a local vintage shop. Was at first a bit reluctant because the backside was all white and I didn’t want something I’d have to baby. But this was just soooo beautiful that I had to take her home
> View attachment 3983988


what a beauty....be still my heart


----------



## js2367

DYH said:


> I got lucky at FSH today..
> 
> Scored!!
> Mini bolide in rose pourpre
> The samurai scarf in color 05 AND
> kelly 28 sellier in lettre H!!!
> 
> First bags of 2018!




The Kelly is TDF!!


----------



## js2367

DYH said:


> I got lucky at FSH today..
> 
> Scored!!
> Mini bolide in rose pourpre
> The samurai scarf in color 05 AND
> kelly 28 sellier in lettre H!!!
> 
> First bags of 2018!


What’s the  leather on this Kelly H??


----------



## js2367

DYH said:


> I got lucky at FSH today..
> 
> Scored!!
> Mini bolide in rose pourpre
> The samurai scarf in color 05 AND
> kelly 28 sellier in lettre H!!!
> 
> First bags of 2018!


What’s the  leather on this Kelly H??


----------



## js2367

DYH said:


> I got lucky at FSH today..
> 
> Scored!!
> Mini bolide in rose pourpre
> The samurai scarf in color 05 AND
> kelly 28 sellier in lettre H!!!
> 
> First bags of 2018!


Love the samurai too!


----------



## San2222

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3995477
> 
> GP30 Anemone


May I asked where u got this?  So pretty!


----------



## DYH

js2367 said:


> What’s the  leather on this Kelly H??


3 leathers. Gold is epsom, think the rouge H part is mysore, and the other one is sombrero


----------



## DYH

js2367 said:


> What’s the  leather on this Kelly H??


3 leathers. Gold is epsom, think the rouge H part is mysore, and the other one is sombrero


----------



## js2367

DYH said:


> 3 leathers. Gold is epsom, think the rouge H part is mysore, and the other one is sombrero


Gorgeous! What lovely combo’s


----------



## js2367

DYH said:


> 3 leathers. Gold is epsom, think the rouge H part is mysore, and the other one is sombrero


And sorry for the double post!


----------



## TankerToad

DYH said:


> I got lucky at FSH today..
> 
> Scored!!
> Mini bolide in rose pourpre
> The samurai scarf in color 05 AND
> kelly 28 sellier in lettre H!!!
> 
> First bags of 2018!



Love this Kelly !!
You really did score


----------



## Luvbolide

Israeli_Flava said:


>




OMG, girl - I can't wait to see it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamyumi

Ang-Lin said:


> looks like Rouge Tomate to me, but my prediction could be off because of lighting and all that good stuff. In any case, it's a true find. Congrats!





hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!  Looks like rose extreme!  Congrats!


Thank you both! I just checked in natural light against photos online and it’s rose extreme indeed


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Got new twillys for my birkin. [emoji173]️


----------



## sarahslater88

Hi H ladies!

Such beauties you have all been revealing lately, love to follow along here 

A little Friday evening un-boxing! My latest reveal is a long time coming, Brand new K35 Sellier in Black Epsom with phw  Going to be my ultimate work bag going forward and I am thrilled 

Thanks for letting my share ladies


----------



## LadyD21

hopiko said:


> Yay! Twins on the twilly!  I love it with bleu B!



Stunning Birkin! and the twillies are perfect match too!


----------



## LadyD21

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Got new twillys for my birkin. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4011923



Vey beautiful twillies, perfect match!


----------



## Ladybaga

OKComputer said:


> K32 Epsom Sellier in RC! She is the epitome of wearable art!


We are twins!!!! Congrats to you!!!!


----------



## cocomlle

sarahslater88 said:


> Hi H ladies!
> 
> Such beauties you have all been revealing lately, love to follow along here
> 
> A little Friday evening un-boxing! My latest reveal is a long time coming, Brand new K35 Sellier in Black Epsom with phw  Going to be my ultimate work bag going forward and I am thrilled
> 
> Thanks for letting my share ladies
> View attachment 4011925
> View attachment 4011926
> View attachment 4011927
> View attachment 4011928



This is so elegant!  Congrats!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

LadyD21 said:


> Vey beautiful twillies, perfect match!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## hopiko

LadyD21 said:


> Stunning Birkin! and the twillies are perfect match too!


Thank you!! Bleu zanzibar B was a birthday prezzie from me to me (in January!) but just got the twillies!


----------



## hopiko

sarahslater88 said:


> Hi H ladies!
> 
> Such beauties you have all been revealing lately, love to follow along here
> 
> A little Friday evening un-boxing! My latest reveal is a long time coming, Brand new K35 Sellier in Black Epsom with phw  Going to be my ultimate work bag going forward and I am thrilled
> 
> Thanks for letting my share ladies
> View attachment 4011925
> View attachment 4011926
> View attachment 4011927
> View attachment 4011928


So cool and chic!  Love it with the PHW!  Congrats!!


----------



## hopiko

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Got new twillys for my birkin. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4011923


Is this capuccine?  It is gorgeous!  Twillies are a great match!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been hanging out on Ban Island for a while.... just purchased some cushions for a new sectional in my home that I had wanted  forever and then went right back....patiently waiting for bags. WELLLLLLLLL..... I received several offers recently but the colors were not perfect. Then, I received a text message from a friend that blew my mind!!!! My second HG that has been out of production for far too long is finally coming to ME.... Reveal will be done as soon she arrives this week =)
> I can hardly believe it!


Who doesn't LOVE to get those text messages?????  *CANNOT WAIT TO SEE YOUR NEW BEAUTY!!!!!*


----------



## Metrowestmama

Just a little goodie I got to match my B30 Gris Asphalte.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

hopiko said:


> Is this capuccine?  It is gorgeous!  Twillies are a great match!



It’s Orange poppy thanks 
I found orange was hard to get twillys for because most of the colors I got for it in the past looked too vacation(y). I’m so glad I found a perfect match [emoji846][emoji854][emoji846]


----------



## ChanelCanuck

ilovepooches025 said:


> Hello, newbie, noob here. I have joined this forum years ago but did not get to post anything. Just wanted to share my latest purchase for 2018. I am officially on bag ban until further notice. Until 2019 at least. Sorry for the dark and low resolution photo. I took this while hubby is asleep. I was just smelling the bags and enjoying myself. LOL



Beautiful!  Can I ask what twilly style/color is that on your pink K?  I love that mix of colors!


----------



## labellavita27

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Got new twillys for my birkin. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4011923



What’s the name of those Twillies?


----------



## labellavita27

Metrowestmama said:


> Just a little goodie I got to match my B30 Gris Asphalte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012011



Was this easy to find?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

labellavita27 said:


> What’s the name of those Twillies?



Courvertures Nouvelles Vichy


----------



## ilovepooches025

ChanelCanuck said:


> Beautiful!  Can I ask what twilly style/color is that on your pink K?  I love that mix of colors!


thank you! It's the one with the deer - sorry, I don't have the name of this twilly as my cousin bought it for me in Europe. Hope this helps.


----------



## Meta

ChanelCanuck said:


> Beautiful!  Can I ask what twilly style/color is that on your pink K?  I love that mix of colors!


It's Dans un Jardin Anglais twilly from FW16 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ksuromax

anpanmanlover said:


> View attachment 4006083
> View attachment 4006084
> View attachment 4006085
> View attachment 4006086
> View attachment 4006087
> 
> 
> Quite a bit of damages yesterday. I think I will be on the ban Island for awhile.[emoji23][emoji23]


what a haul!! congrats!


----------



## ksuromax

renet said:


> Just went in to get my reserved twillys today and dolled up my b25 with the lovely Jaune twillys.
> 
> View attachment 4007784
> View attachment 4007786
> 
> 
> I was also shown Kelly wallets, in Mysore and Epsom. I am still in dilemma if I should get the mysore Kelly wallet. [emoji12] Maybe Rose Pourpre did not sing to me. [emoji848]


awesome!!! spring perfection!


----------



## renet

ksuromax said:


> awesome!!! spring perfection!



Thank you! [emoji253][emoji6]


----------



## renet

JesseTdot said:


> These look so beautiful on your B!



Thank you! [emoji253]Amazed how they turned out to be on the bag. [emoji6]


----------



## hopiko

ChanelCanuck said:


> Beautiful!  Can I ask what twilly style/color is that on your pink K?  I love that mix of colors!


Looks like dans un jardin anglais!  It is from past season so I hope you can find it!

ETA:  @weN84  posted same above so most likely correct!


----------



## Gina123

My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Cygne18

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641



Woowwww! Beautiful. The Constance in Barenia is especially beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Stunette

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641



Great haul! The C18 is breathtaking! Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641


Super haul!  I am Drooling over your Barenia C18!


----------



## Gina123

Cygne18 said:


> Woowwww! Beautiful. The Constance in Barenia is especially beautiful. Congratulations!





Stunette said:


> Great haul! The C18 is breathtaking! Enjoy your new goodies!





ms_sivalley said:


> Super haul!  I am Drooling over your Barenia C18!



Thank you all! [emoji847][emoji8]

I’m so thrilled to add Barenia to my collection.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

weN84 said:


> It's Dans un Jardin Anglais twilly from FW16 if I'm not mistaken.





hopiko said:


> Looks like dans un jardin anglais!  It is from past season so I hope you can find it!
> 
> ETA:  @weN84  posted same above so most likely correct!



Thank you!  Will have to try to track it down in resale!


----------



## sarahslater88

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641


 
WOOOW - amazing!!!


----------



## ivy1026

B30 in bleu nuit Togo


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641



You weren’t able to get that all in one shot were you? [emoji7]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

ivy1026 said:


> B30 in bleu nuit Togo


Love this! Just showed the pic to DH as my wishlist...


----------



## js2367

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641


never seen a constance in Barenia before... congratulations!!


----------



## js2367

ivy1026 said:


> B30 in bleu nuit Togo


Stunning! Dying for a blue nuit piece...


----------



## renet

ivy1026 said:


> B30 in bleu nuit Togo



Congrats, Ivy! [emoji6] Gorgeous B30!


----------



## sarahslater88

ivy1026 said:


> B30 in bleu nuit Togo



Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## ivy1026

PoppyLadyBird said:


> DH


Thanks dear!  I hope your hubby gets your hint


----------



## ivy1026

sarahslater88 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats



Thx dear


----------



## ivy1026

renet said:


> Congrats, Ivy! [emoji6] Gorgeous B30!


Thx dear


----------



## ivy1026

js2367 said:


> Stunning! Dying for a blue nuit piece...


Thx dear


----------



## Monique1004

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!  Looks like rose extreme!  Congrats!



You can also find the color info on the receipt as well.


----------



## cocomlle

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641



Great haul! That is a generous heap of fairy dust. That Barenia C is everything!


----------



## Evita98

Birkin 30 in vert fonce.
I’ve never seen before.
How about this one?


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> It's Dans un Jardin Anglais twilly from FW16 if I'm not mistaken.



I guess you should know! [emoji8]


----------



## happypei

Luvquality said:


> Love this combination!




Thanks v much !


----------



## Gina123

sarahslater88 said:


> WOOOW - amazing!!!





PaperbagPrincessD said:


> You weren’t able to get that all in one shot were you? [emoji7]





js2367 said:


> never seen a constance in Barenia before... congratulations!!





cocomlle said:


> Great haul! That is a generous heap of fairy dust. That Barenia C is everything!



Thank you all! [emoji847][emoji8]

2 different stops, 1st to pick up my SO & twillies, and 2nd time was through the appointment system. My SA wasn’t there but another SA was waiting for me. 

All in all, I was very lucky and fortunate to have a nice SA offer both Kelly cut and Barenia Constance.


----------



## anpanmanlover

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641


So beautiful.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

When I was browsing the pics of beautiful scarfs tpfers posted on “which Hermes scarf are you wearing today” thread, the scarf “Le Grand Prix du Faubourg” caught my eyes.
I sent the pic to my SA and he said it would arrive next week! When I saw the scarf, I was really amazing how detailed the scarf was!! So this is my first Hermes scarf and I love it so much!!!






amazing details:






I’m still working on how to use it like effortless chic as tpfers do.


----------



## js2367

luzdetaiwan said:


> When I was browsing the pics of beautiful scarfs tpfers posted on “which Hermes scarf are you wearing today” thread, the scarf “Le Grand Prix du Faubourg” caught my eyes.
> I sent the pic to my SA and he said it would arrive next week! When I saw the scarf, I was really amazing how detailed the scarf was!! So this is my first Hermes scarf and I love it so much!!!
> View attachment 4013818
> 
> View attachment 4013819
> 
> View attachment 4013820
> 
> amazing details:
> View attachment 4013821
> 
> View attachment 4013822
> 
> View attachment 4013823
> 
> I’m still working on how to use it like effortless chic as tpfers do.


Stunning!


----------



## LadyD21

ivy1026 said:


> B30 in bleu nuit Togo



 oh wow I'm in love  what a beauty in this combo!


----------



## LadyD21

luzdetaiwan said:


> When I was browsing the pics of beautiful scarfs tpfers posted on “which Hermes scarf are you wearing today” thread, the scarf “Le Grand Prix du Faubourg” caught my eyes.
> I sent the pic to my SA and he said it would arrive next week! When I saw the scarf, I was really amazing how detailed the scarf was!! So this is my first Hermes scarf and I love it so much!!!
> View attachment 4013818
> 
> View attachment 4013819
> 
> View attachment 4013820
> 
> amazing details:
> View attachment 4013821
> 
> View attachment 4013822
> 
> View attachment 4013823
> 
> I’m still working on how to use it like effortless chic as tpfers do.



Love, love love!


----------



## ivy1026

LadyD21 said:


> oh wow I'm in love  what a beauty in this combo!


Thank you dear


----------



## Rhl2987

This is gorgeous!! I’ve been wanting this color for years!


----------



## miniannie88

My first purchase from H. I was stalking their website for months and score these two beauties. 





Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## TankerToad

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641



Wow 
That is a remarkable trio
Love ALL


----------



## Ang-Lin

luzdetaiwan said:


> When I was browsing the pics of beautiful scarfs tpfers posted on “which Hermes scarf are you wearing today” thread, the scarf “Le Grand Prix du Faubourg” caught my eyes.
> I sent the pic to my SA and he said it would arrive next week! When I saw the scarf, I was really amazing how detailed the scarf was!! So this is my first Hermes scarf and I love it so much!!!
> View attachment 4013818
> 
> View attachment 4013819
> 
> View attachment 4013820
> 
> amazing details:
> View attachment 4013821
> 
> View attachment 4013822
> 
> View attachment 4013823
> 
> I’m still working on how to use it like effortless chic as tpfers do.


My favorite 90 carre this season in my favorite colorway! Congrats!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

miniannie88 said:


> My first purchase from H. I was stalking their website for months and score these two beauties.
> View attachment 4014067
> View attachment 4014068
> View attachment 4014069
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Congratulations. It’s beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## baileylab

count me in!!!
Birkin 30 Verso Bleu Nuit clemence exterior & Rose Pourpre interior
a very special thank you to the SA and very good friend who insist on getting the twillies! perfect! ...it;s because i'm not a pink person..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

miniannie88 said:


> My first purchase from H. I was stalking their website for months and score these two beauties.
> View attachment 4014067
> View attachment 4014068
> View attachment 4014069
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Congrats on these two beauties.  I love the color combo of that rodeo.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641


This is a serious haul !! Congrats on these beauties.


----------



## aashopqueen

My latest purchase.  My first mini Roulis in veau evercolour. Permabrass and Jaune Ambre. Thought it is a refreshing addition to the collection of B/K/C.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641



The most perfect trio! And all at once! It can’t get better than this! Congrats!!


----------



## kelly7

Congratulation aashopqueen !
What a beautiful a roulis in yellow, I love this bag !!!


----------



## hopiko

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641


JACKPOT!!!  What a fortunate trip to Paris!  You must have had a wonderful trip!


----------



## hopiko

ivy1026 said:


> B30 in bleu nuit Togo


Gorgeous!  I love the twilly you chose!  Congrats!


----------



## ivy1026

baileylab said:


> count me in!!!
> Birkin 30 Verso Bleu Nuit clemence exterior & Rose Pourpre interior
> a very special thank you to the SA and very good friend who insist on getting the twillies! perfect! ...it;s because i'm not a pink person..
> 
> View attachment 4014296


Congrats and it’s stunning!!


----------



## aashopqueen

kelly7 said:


> Congratulation aashopqueen !
> What a beautiful a roulis in yellow, I love this bag !!!



Thanks! I am surprised at how Roulis is so easy to use.


----------



## Austintx

baileylab said:


> count me in!!!
> Birkin 30 Verso Bleu Nuit clemence exterior & Rose Pourpre interior
> a very special thank you to the SA and very good friend who insist on getting the twillies! perfect! ...it;s because i'm not a pink person..
> 
> View attachment 4014296



Love the bag and the twillies - which twillies are these?


----------



## Ang-Lin

baileylab said:


> count me in!!!
> Birkin 30 Verso Bleu Nuit clemence exterior & Rose Pourpre interior
> a very special thank you to the SA and very good friend who insist on getting the twillies! perfect! ...it;s because i'm not a pink person..
> 
> View attachment 4014296


Congrats! Cant be more perfect


----------



## baileylab

Ang-Lin said:


> Congrats! Cant be more perfect



Thanks, Ang-Lin!



ivy1026 said:


> Congrats and it’s stunning!!



Thanks, Ivy1026!



Austintx said:


> Love the bag and the twillies - which twillies are these?



Thank, Austintx! I have no idea. The SA didn't include the label.


----------



## Gina123

anpanmanlover said:


> So beautiful.





TankerToad said:


> Wow
> That is a remarkable trio
> Love ALL





chkpfbeliever said:


> This is a serious haul !! Congrats on these beauties.





obsessedwhermes said:


> The most perfect trio! And all at once! It can’t get better than this! Congrats!!





hopiko said:


> JACKPOT!!!  What a fortunate trip to Paris!  You must have had a wonderful trip!



Thank you all! [emoji847][emoji8]

It was one of the most memorable trips to Paris and I had a wonderful time traveling with my brother this time, who has stoical demeanor & went shopping with me to Hermes for hours. [emoji877][emoji877][emoji877]


----------



## Gina123

baileylab said:


> count me in!!!
> Birkin 30 Verso Bleu Nuit clemence exterior & Rose Pourpre interior
> a very special thank you to the SA and very good friend who insist on getting the twillies! perfect! ...it;s because i'm not a pink person..
> 
> View attachment 4014296



Congrats!!! Gorgeous Verso combo![emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

aashopqueen said:


> My latest purchase.  My first mini Roulis in veau evercolour. Permabrass and Jaune Ambre. Thought it is a refreshing addition to the collection of B/K/C.



Love the bright Ambre [emoji364] color! Congrats!


----------



## Gina123

miniannie88 said:


> My first purchase from H. I was stalking their website for months and score these two beauties.
> View attachment 4014067
> View attachment 4014068
> View attachment 4014069
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.



Congrats!!!


----------



## allure244

Austintx said:


> Love the bag and the twillies - which twillies are these?






Looks like this twilly to me.


----------



## Austintx

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4014827
> 
> 
> Looks like this twilly to me.



Thanks!!


----------



## Ladybaga

luzdetaiwan said:


> When I was browsing the pics of beautiful scarfs tpfers posted on “which Hermes scarf are you wearing today” thread, the scarf “Le Grand Prix du Faubourg” caught my eyes.
> I sent the pic to my SA and he said it would arrive next week! When I saw the scarf, I was really amazing how detailed the scarf was!! So this is my first Hermes scarf and I love it so much!!!
> View attachment 4013818
> 
> View attachment 4013819
> 
> View attachment 4013820
> 
> amazing details:
> View attachment 4013821
> 
> View attachment 4013822
> 
> View attachment 4013823
> 
> I’m still working on how to use it like effortless chic as tpfers do.


Congratulations on your first Hermes scarf!! Where there is a first, there is a second, third, fourth, fifth, sixth....


----------



## kath00

My new Violet Ostrich baby Bearn!  So in love!!


----------



## aube

hopiko said:


> Yay! Twins on the twilly!  I love it with bleu B!


Wow the Twilly's colour matches so well on the Kelly!


----------



## Ladybaga

kath00 said:


> My new Violet Ostrich baby Bearn!  So in love!!


This is so pretty! Congratulations!!!


----------



## baileylab

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4014827
> 
> 
> Looks like this twilly to me.



Yup that's the twilly!



Gina123 said:


> Congrats!!! Gorgeous Verso combo![emoji7]



Thanks, Gina123!



allure244 said:


> View attachment 4014827
> 
> 
> Looks like this twilly to me.



Thanks, Allure 244!


----------



## hopiko

baileylab said:


> count me in!!!
> Birkin 30 Verso Bleu Nuit clemence exterior & Rose Pourpre interior
> a very special thank you to the SA and very good friend who insist on getting the twillies! perfect! ...it;s because i'm not a pink person..
> 
> View attachment 4014296


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## rachi_fan

I kept telling myself after picking up my [emoji195] Gris Asphalt Kelly Cut last week , I have to be good for a while 
Then this happens ...........






Roulis Mini in beton GHW!!!!! How can I say no to such [emoji882] piece [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]

Off to ban island I go[emoji23]


----------



## Cygne18

rachi_fan said:


> I kept telling myself after picking up my [emoji195] Gris Asphalt Kelly Cut last week , I have to be good for a while
> Then this happens ...........
> 
> View attachment 4015479
> View attachment 4015490
> View attachment 4015494
> 
> 
> Roulis Mini in beton GHW!!!!! How can I say no to such [emoji882] piece [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Off to ban island I go[emoji23]



EeEeeEEEeeeeEEEEEEeeee! I am so envious. Beautiful combination. Congratulations! Just gorgeous...!


----------



## Gina123

rachi_fan said:


> I kept telling myself after picking up my [emoji195] Gris Asphalt Kelly Cut last week , I have to be good for a while
> Then this happens ...........
> 
> View attachment 4015479
> View attachment 4015490
> View attachment 4015494
> 
> 
> Roulis Mini in beton GHW!!!!! How can I say no to such [emoji882] piece [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Off to ban island I go[emoji23]



Congrats! Gorgeous Roulis Mini!!![emoji7]

I totally understand how easily you can make an exception. It's the H allure.


----------



## js2367

kath00 said:


> My new Violet Ostrich baby Bearn!  So in love!!


Loving violet!! and Ostrich skin


----------



## Atata1028

Picotin lock 18, suede, Craie. Got it with the new Rodeo from Courchevel, France. €2750 b4 tax.


----------



## renet

rachi_fan said:


> I kept telling myself after picking up my [emoji195] Gris Asphalt Kelly Cut last week , I have to be good for a while
> Then this happens ...........
> 
> View attachment 4015479
> View attachment 4015490
> View attachment 4015494
> 
> 
> Roulis Mini in beton GHW!!!!! How can I say no to such [emoji882] piece [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Off to ban island I go[emoji23]



Congrats and enjoy both the lovely Kelly Cut and mini Roulis!  It always happen this way! [emoji12]


----------



## js2367

Atata1028 said:


> View attachment 4015595
> 
> 
> Picotin lock 18, suede, Craie. Got it with the new Rodeo from Courchevel, France. €2750 b4 tax.


Very cute! Enjoy this


----------



## cafecreme15

Atata1028 said:


> View attachment 4015595
> 
> 
> Picotin lock 18, suede, Craie. Got it with the new Rodeo from Courchevel, France. €2750 b4 tax.



Very cute! You must be infinitely neater, more coordinated, and less of a walking disaster than I am to be brave enough to use a white suede bag!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Ladybaga said:


> Congratulations on your first Hermes scarf!! Where there is a first, there is a second, third, fourth, fifth, sixth....


Thank you! We all fall under the spell of these beautiful items in orange boxes.


----------



## Gnuj

kath00 said:


> My new Violet Ostrich baby Bearn!  So in love!!


Love this color.  So pretty!!


----------



## Gnuj

rachi_fan said:


> I kept telling myself after picking up my [emoji195] Gris Asphalt Kelly Cut last week , I have to be good for a while
> Then this happens ...........
> 
> View attachment 4015479
> View attachment 4015490
> View attachment 4015494
> 
> 
> Roulis Mini in beton GHW!!!!! How can I say no to such [emoji882] piece [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Off to ban island I go[emoji23]



Gorgeous! Love the color with the hardware on your mini Roulis.  Congrats on your Kelly Cut.  I know I won't be able to say no too.


----------



## Kaya7

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641



Congratulations, just Big day, huge luck


----------



## Kevinh73

Swung by Hermes today.  Pick up couple little small things to hold me over: card case and a horse keychain/ charm.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

ilovepooches025 said:


> Yes! sorry I forgot add the details! It's a Kelly 28 Blue Atoll Epsom with GHW (my HG color and bag) and Mini Kelly 20 Rose Lipstick Cherve with GHW.


Is blue atoll available again this season?!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

OKComputer said:


> K32 Epsom Sellier in RC! She is the epitome of wearable art!


Definitely the best red!


----------



## ilovepooches025

LovingTheOrange said:


> Is blue atoll available again this season?!


I bought them in 2018 but the blue atoll is not from the store. I was lucky to find a lovely lady who decided to let go of her blue atoll kelly. The stickers were all intact and like new condition. Receipt was in 2015!! couldn't believe that she did not use it for years.. but the condition was like brand new as said.


----------



## celialow

The damage this season whilst waiting for my SA's call for a picotin 18.


----------



## Kaya7

celialow said:


> The damage this season whilst waiting for my SA's call for a picotin 18.
> View attachment 4016303



Ach, samourai and leopard , great items. I am waiting for leo in my colors. Did you get the pico?


----------



## DYH

LovingTheOrange said:


> Is blue atoll available again this season?!


Not sure about now, but i was offered a blue atoll k25 in swift in Dec @ FSH but i passed..


----------



## StylishMD

My first Hermes purchase other than perfume


----------



## krawford

Love this Picotin 22 with gold hardware


----------



## cafecreme15

StylishMD said:


> My first Hermes purchase other than perfume


The white with rose gold is heavenly!


----------



## StylishMD

cafecreme15 said:


> The white with rose gold is heavenly!


Thanks cafecreme! Already stalking my next colour


----------



## BPC

My first, brand new, directly from Hermes, Le Grand Prix du Faubourg scarf. It's beautiful, really stunning.


----------



## cafecreme15

StylishMD said:


> Thanks cafecreme! Already stalking my next colour


These bracelets are such a slippery slope!


----------



## StylishMD

cafecreme15 said:


> These bracelets are such a slippery slope!


So true!


----------



## ittybitty

rachi_fan said:


> I kept telling myself after picking up my [emoji195] Gris Asphalt Kelly Cut last week , I have to be good for a while
> Then this happens ...........
> 
> View attachment 4015479
> View attachment 4015490
> View attachment 4015494
> 
> 
> Roulis Mini in beton GHW!!!!! How can I say no to such [emoji882] piece [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
> 
> Off to ban island I go[emoji23]


You can't say no to this!! Good think you didn't or else you might have regretted that decision.

Congratulations, it's beautiful and such a classy, understated piece.


----------



## Ladybaga

BPC said:


> My first, brand new, directly from Hermes, Le Grand Prix du Faubourg scarf. It's beautiful, really stunning.
> View attachment 4016782


Congratulations on your first Hermes scarf! This is such a fun design!! Welcome to the slippery slope of Hermes! Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## rocket4rocket

BPC said:


> My first, brand new, directly from Hermes, Le Grand Prix du Faubourg scarf. It's beautiful, really stunning.
> View attachment 4016782


I bought this last week too, soooo nice.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

StylishMD said:


> My first Hermes purchase other than perfume[/QUO
> 
> You got a pair of classics !


----------



## StylishMD

Thanks! Already itching for one of the pretty colours


----------



## celialow

Kaya7 said:


> Ach, samourai and leopard , great items. I am waiting for leo in my colors. Did you get the pico?


Hi @Kaya7 , no I haven't. I've been waiting for about 3 weeks now, my SA says there were no picotins in the past couple of shipments


----------



## sparks1007

krawford said:


> View attachment 4016662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this Picotin 22 with gold hardware



Lovely. Such an easy to wear bag.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

crisbac said:


> My lovely SA's pics are always eye candy...
> View attachment 4001575
> 
> And my recent purchases: Kelly Double Tour bracelet and Etude pour une Parure de Gala scarf.
> View attachment 4001577


Crisbac, You inspired me to wear mine today!  Just got it a couple of weeks ago. I love the Noir! I think it will be a classic for years to come. I tied it in haste at work this morning


----------



## crisbac

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4017992
> 
> Crisbac, You inspired me to wear mine today!  Just got it a couple of weeks ago. I love the Noir! I think it will be a classic for years to come. I tied it in haste at work this morning


You're a sweetie, dear PoppyLadyBird! You look wonderful!!  I'm so happy my post inspired you!  When I saw this scarf I couldn't believe the details! And my SA told me she was impressed the moment she saw it and she got one for herself, too! Yes, definitely a classic!


----------



## cafecreme15

Finally picked up my new GP36 today in Bordeaux vache country! Got a nice pink twilly to help brighten it up and give it more character. Surprise bonus purchase was a 13mm belt in rouge grenat/noir with a rose gold mors buckle. All photos are from the store since I won’t be officially unboxing until I reach the milestone for which I purchased everything!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

crisbac said:


> You're a sweetie, dear PoppyLadyBird! You look wonderful!!  I'm so happy my post inspired you!  When I saw this scarf I couldn't believe the details! And my SA told me she was impressed the moment she saw it and she got one for herself, too! Yes, definitely a classic!


Aww, Thx Crisbac.   Funny story about mine. Our SA suggested it as a Christmas gift for me and DH did not like it. He showed me the pic and I was not impressed.  Then a month later, I got on PF saw the detail and changed my mind! I was about to order it from the Canadian H website because it was sold out in the US website and then my SA found one for me from Hawaii.  I’m so happy I got it.  You’ll have to post a pic of yours in action!


----------



## Evita98

My lovely SA offer me always good color.  
This is my new birkin30 in vert fonce with my kelly28 in blue nuit.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Evita98 said:


> My lovely SA offer me always good color.
> This is my new birkin30 in vert fonce with my kelly28 in blue nuit.


Congrats with your new B in Vert Fonce!!! A K in Blue Nuit is on my wish list. I let my SA know about that and hope she can come through for me...


----------



## Sic_Sic

Just got these ‘the One’ sneakers in Ciel. Replaced the shoe lace with a twilly just for fun


----------



## Orangefanatic

Sic_Sic said:


> View attachment 4018287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these ‘the One’ sneakers in Ciel. Replaced the shoe lace with a twilly just for fun


How cute!!


----------



## sparks1007

Evita98 said:


> My lovely SA offer me always good color.
> This is my new birkin30 in vert fonce with my kelly28 in blue nuit.



Love vert fonce. Such a beautiful colour and so versatile a green.


----------



## Flowerlily

cafecreme15 said:


> Finally picked up my new GP36 today in Bordeaux vache country! Got a nice pink twilly to help brighten it up and give it more character. Surprise bonus purchase was a 13mm belt in rouge grenat/noir with a rose gold mors buckle. All photos are from the store since I won’t be officially unboxing until I reach the milestone for which I purchased everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018162
> View attachment 4018163
> View attachment 4018164
> View attachment 4018165


Lovely twilly, do you maybe have the product reference code? TIA.


----------



## crisbac

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Aww, Thx Crisbac.   Funny story about mine. Our SA suggested it as a Christmas gift for me and DH did not like it. He showed me the pic and I was not impressed.  Then a month later, I got on PF saw the detail and changed my mind! I was about to order it from the Canadian H website because it was sold out in the US website and then my SA found one for me from Hawaii.  I’m so happy I got it.  You’ll have to post a pic of yours in action!


So glad you could get it! You have a great SA!  Sure, I'll post a pic of mine in action but I'll have to wait for colder weather as we are just at the beginning of autumn and we still have high temperatures.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Evita98 said:


> My lovely SA offer me always good color.
> This is my new birkin30 in vert fonce with my kelly28 in blue nuit.


Wow! VF is super pretty... Congrats!  I was offered this exact spec. Maybe I should take it. Looks very versatile and very subtle green tones....what a lovely neutral. Do u have a pic in natural lighting u could share? Does it look Army Green?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4017992
> 
> Crisbac, You inspired me to wear mine today!  Just got it a couple of weeks ago. I love the Noir! I think it will be a classic for years to come. I tied it in haste at work this morning


Gosh I just love this design. this cw is smashing dear!


----------



## renet

Small items from H this afternoon. 
Terre de Hermès parfum for my husband and a Curiosite necklace for myself.  The necklace is an impulse buy. [emoji23] Saw a piece with black strap displaying in their showcase and thought it looks nice. Tried it on but still prefer a red tone strap.


----------



## Jsusan

My so is coming cannot wait for that


----------



## Evita98

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Congrats with your new B in Vert Fonce!!! A K in Blue Nuit is on my wish list. I let my SA know about that and hope she can come through for me...


Thank you! I hope to get you a K in blue nuit as soon as possible ^^


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

crisbac said:


> So glad you could get it! You have a great SA!  Sure, I'll post a pic of mine in action but I'll have to wait for colder weather as we are just at the beginning of autumn and we still have high temperatures.


She is a great SA! I hope she follows through to get me a K or a B in my desired color. 
I wear my scarves year round, love them in the summer with a tee shirt to dress up a casual outfit. Now there are days when it’s too hot to wear around my neck so I’ll fashion it into a belt.


----------



## Evita98

sparks1007 said:


> Love vert fonce. Such a beautiful colour and so versatile a green.


Thank you! ^^


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Evita98 said:


> Thank you! I hope to get you a K in blue nuit as soon as possible ^^


Fingers crossed! Thanks!


----------



## Evita98

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! VF is super pretty... Congrats!  I was offered this exact spec. Maybe I should take it. Looks very versatile and very subtle green tones....what a lovely neutral. Do u have a pic in natural lighting u could share? Does it look Army Green?


Thank you!
Yes. It’s a very versatile color! 
I will bring and take a photo today. 
I will show you after back home^^


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gosh I just love this design. this cw is smashing dear!


Thanks! I walked in the door last night and DH said, “wow, that scarf is more gorgeous than I previously thought!”  We laughed at how initially we both did not care for it much.  I usually get bright colors but this one is special and glad I got it


----------



## cafecreme15

Flowerlily said:


> Lovely twilly, do you maybe have the product reference code? TIA.


I don't have it on hand at the moment since it is all boxed up with my bag that Im not unwrapping yet! My SA tied it on for me in a nice bow since I am incompetent at tying it myself. But I will be sure to share once I unbox!


----------



## Flowerlily

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't have it on hand at the moment since it is all boxed up with my bag that Im not unwrapping yet! My SA tied it on for me in a nice bow since I am incompetent at tying it myself. But I will be sure to share once I unbox!


Thank you very much!


----------



## cafecreme15

Flowerlily said:


> Thank you very much!


I do know it is called Courvertures Nouvelles Vichy if that helps!


----------



## Flowerlily

cafecreme15 said:


> I do know it is called Courvertures Nouvelles Vichy if that helps!


Yes, I saw it on the Hermes website, but it's a litte bit different from yours. I like yours more.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Flowerlily said:


> Lovely twilly, do you maybe have the product reference code? TIA.


I think it’s called Couvertures Nouvelles. CW 4


----------



## Apheo

My latest purchases!
Mini Evelyne in Rose Azalee
Constance 24 in Vert fonce
Mini bolide in blue electric 
cinhetic in ruby 
Clic 12 wallet in etoupe


----------



## Luv n bags

Apheo said:


> My latest purchases!
> Mini Evelyne in Rose Azalee
> Constance 24 in Vert fonce
> Mini bolide in blue electric
> cinhetic in ruby
> Clic 12 wallet in etoupe



Beautiful collection!


----------



## undecided45

New la maison des carres twilly - just in time for the weather to warm up!


----------



## tramcaro

kath00 said:


> My new Violet Ostrich baby Bearn!  So in love!!



OMG, this is gorgeous!  I woukd love to get my hands on this one too!


----------



## MotoChiq

Thanks to SO's business trip to Vegas!


----------



## sparks1007

undecided45 said:


> New la maison des carres twilly - just in time for the weather to warm up!



Love your Kelly! Could you please share her details?


----------



## sparks1007

I'm so excited! This is my first Hermes purchase. I bought it in store. I have another much bigger purchase coming my way but will do a proper reveal thread for that. 

Until then, here is my PM Ulysse in blue agate togo. I also managed to snaffle the calendar insert with the variable days - can't remember the name of it now. Excuse all the photos. I thought the orange Hermes particularly suited my interiors  and the blue suited my kimono/dressing gown 

I'm also going to get a jaune d'ors Carmencita for it.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Apheo said:


> My latest purchases!
> Mini Evelyne in Rose Azalee
> Constance 24 in Vert fonce
> Mini bolide in blue electric
> cinhetic in ruby
> Clic 12 wallet in etoupe



Wonderful haul you have!! Love that cinehetic bag!!! Simply gorgeous!!


----------



## MotoChiq

sparks1007 said:


> I'm so excited! This is my first Hermes purchase. I bought it in store. I have another much bigger purchase coming my way but will do a proper reveal thread for that.
> 
> Until then, here is my PM Ulysse in blue agate togo. I also managed to snaffle the calendar insert with the variable days - can't remember the name of it now. Excuse all the photos. I thought the orange Hermes particularly suited my interiors  and the blue suited my kimono/dressing gown
> 
> I'm also going to get a jaune d'ors Carmencita for it.



Congrats on joining the slippery slope that is Hermes! I can't wait to see your next big haul


----------



## bag345addict

MotoChiq said:


> Thanks to SO's business trip to Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018990


Which twilly is that one the left? 
I love thw colour combination [emoji177]


----------



## Ang-Lin

bag345addict said:


> Which twilly is that one the left?
> I love thw colour combination [emoji177]


Not @MotoChiq but th left twilly is called les cles. Another version of it was available in Black so this appears to be a new, and yummy, colorway!


----------



## Ladybaga

Sic_Sic said:


> View attachment 4018287
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got these ‘the One’ sneakers in Ciel. Replaced the shoe lace with a twilly just for fun


This is the best idea! Fresh for spring and summer!


----------



## MotoChiq

bag345addict said:


> Which twilly is that one the left?
> I love thw colour combination [emoji177]


It's Les Cles in Bordeaux 


Ang-Lin said:


> Not @MotoChiq but th left twilly is called les cles. Another version of it was available in Black so this appears to be a new, and yummy, colorway!


Weird thing is that it's not in the SS 2018 offerings.


----------



## Meta

MotoChiq said:


> It's Les Cles in Bordeaux Weird thing is that it's not in the SS 2018 offerings.


Les Cles in Bordeaux is to complement the SS18 in the same print. Likewise for the Festival Amazones in blue that's both in RTW and a twilly. This started in FW17 - Twilly matching RTW.


----------



## Austintx

Just picked this up today, love this color!!


----------



## Gina123

Apheo said:


> My latest purchases!
> Mini Evelyne in Rose Azalee
> Constance 24 in Vert fonce
> Mini bolide in blue electric
> cinhetic in ruby
> Clic 12 wallet in etoupe



Love the pop colors!!! Congrats on your new goodies! [emoji253]


----------



## luxi_max

Austintx said:


> Just picked this up today, love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020326



Love the etain B.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Austintx

luxi_max said:


> Love the etain B.  Congrats!!!



Thanks!!!  If it helps anyone, the B30 box fits into a regular carry on (I was having trouble finding this information online, and ended up having my SA measure the box before I picked up the bag


----------



## christina86

Austintx said:


> Thanks!!!  If it helps anyone, the B30 box fits into a regular carry on (I was having trouble finding this information online, and ended up having my SA measure the box before I picked up the bag



Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## PETITLAPIN

Got this baby today.
Birkin 30 Togo
In Rose Pourpre


----------



## js2367

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4020519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this baby today.
> Birkin 30 Togo
> In Rose Pourpre


Pretty!!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Green Paris loafer matching green Jige clutch, to welcome Spring ---finally.


----------



## js2367

Lisa-SH said:


> Green Paris loafer matching green Jige clutch, to welcome Spring ---finally.
> View attachment 4020558


So pretty! What shade of green is this?


----------



## Lisa-SH

js2367 said:


> So pretty! What shade of green is this?


Thanks. The jige color is U4 Vert Vertigo; The loafer color name is Vert Mosaique.


----------



## sparks1007

Austintx said:


> Just picked this up today, love this color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020326



Great colour


----------



## MotoChiq

weN84 said:


> Les Cles in Bordeaux is to complement the SS18 in the same print. Likewise for the Festival Amazones in blue that's both in RTW and a twilly. This started in FW17 - Twilly matching RTW.


Thanks for the info! I had no idea they even released Les Cles this seeaon [emoji5]


----------



## Austintx

luxi_max said:


> Love the etain B.  Congrats!!!





christina86 said:


> Congrats on your new bag!





sparks1007 said:


> Great colour



Thanks so much, I’m over the [emoji287] !!


----------



## Austintx

Lisa-SH said:


> Green Paris loafer matching green Jige clutch, to welcome Spring ---finally.
> View attachment 4020558



Beautiful pic and colors!


----------



## Austintx

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4020519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this baby today.
> Birkin 30 Togo
> In Rose Pourpre



Gorgeous!!


----------



## bella10

A SO B25 Rose Poupre with Etoupe interior in Chèvre Mysore


----------



## seasounds

Hermes fragrance engraving event.  "Ohana" means family.  Love the special H touches!


----------



## Austintx

bella10 said:


> A SO B25 Rose Poupre with Etoupe interior in Chèvre Mysore



Wow!!  Show us some pics of the interior!


----------



## seasounds

Passant wallet in indigo evercolor and polished ombre lizard.  I plan to use this as a clutch.  Love the elegant and minimalistic styling. The Passant has two removable inserts - a six slot cardholder and a zippered change purse that can easily hold an iPhone.  It's compared to a B30 in etoupe and a Kelly long wallet in blue zanzibar.


----------



## TankerToad

Love this !!!


----------



## luckylove

bella10 said:


> A SO B25 Rose Poupre with Etoupe interior in Chèvre Mysore



Wow! Your so is stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

bella10 said:


> A SO B25 Rose Poupre with Etoupe interior in Chèvre Mysore



Stunning, stunning, stunning! Congratulations!!!

PLEASE add photos to the Special Order thread and the Special Combo thread. I haven’t seen too much Rose Pourpre with GHW and have been considering it for an SO. This really helps!


----------



## Notorious Pink

seasounds said:


> Passant wallet in indigo evercolor and polished ombre lizard.  I plan to use this as a clutch.  Love the elegant and minimalistic styling. The Passant has two removable inserts - a six slot cardholder and a zippered change purse that can easily hold an iPhone.  It's compared to a B30 in etoupe and a Kelly long wallet in blue zanzibar.
> View attachment 4021206
> View attachment 4021207
> View attachment 4021208



Thanks so much for the photos. I don’t think we’ve seen detailed shots of this wallet yet, and I hadn’t previously considered it but your description is intriguing. Can you post photos of the inserts as well?


----------



## seasounds

First two pics include both inserts.  The cc insert is slightly longer than the zippered insert and has three slots on either side.  I've already started using the cc insert in my other bags.  The third is a shot with a GM moussie in the wallet.  I carry very little (especially if it's an evening event) but I like to have a shawl and room for a lipstick.  This will hold both.  The last pic is showing two additional cc slots on the backside of the lizard panel.

Also, although the wallet isn't closed at the bottom corners, my blistex lip balm could not slide out.


----------



## Julide

seasounds said:


> First two pics include both inserts.  The cc insert is slightly longer than the zippered insert and has three slots on either side.  I've already started using the cc insert in my other bags.  The third is a shot with a GM moussie in the wallet.  I carry very little (especially if it's an evening event) but I like to have a shawl and room for a lipstick.  This will hold both.  The last pic is showing two additional cc slots on the backside of the lizard panel.
> View attachment 4021260
> View attachment 4021261
> View attachment 4021262
> View attachment 4021263


That is amazing! And I love the minimalist touch! I like clutches with no hardware! Great mod shots!


----------



## seasounds

Julide said:


> That is amazing! And I love the minimalist touch! I like clutches with no hardware! Great mod shots!


Thank you!  H can really surprise with its ingenuity and creativity.  Love that in this case, form follows function.


----------



## Rhl2987

bella10 said:


> A SO B25 Rose Poupre with Etoupe interior in Chèvre Mysore


Wow congrats!! My SO is the same but with anemone interior!! It’s beautiful


----------



## Notorious Pink

seasounds said:


> First two pics include both inserts.  The cc insert is slightly longer than the zippered insert and has three slots on either side.  I've already started using the cc insert in my other bags.  The third is a shot with a GM moussie in the wallet.  I carry very little (especially if it's an evening event) but I like to have a shawl and room for a lipstick.  This will hold both.  The last pic is showing two additional cc slots on the backside of the lizard panel.
> 
> Also, although the wallet isn't closed at the bottom corners, my blistex lip balm could not slide out.
> View attachment 4021260
> View attachment 4021261
> View attachment 4021262
> View attachment 4021263



Wow! This is super-useful. I use my Constance wallet for dinner/events sometimes when I don’t want to carry a bag (or certain friends I want to be more subtle with) and while it really does fit everything including my phone, I don’t want to stretch it out with a mini-Purell (and yes, DH and I both use it before we eat because people are always trying to shake hands or he has to get gas on the way to dinner or something). This may be a viable alternative!!!

And thank you SO much for taking more shots....they are very enabling!


----------



## js2367

Lisa-SH said:


> Thanks. The jige color is U4 Vert Vertigo; The loafer color name is Vert Mosaique.


The Vert vertigo is gorgeous! Great choice


----------



## js2367

seasounds said:


> Hermes fragrance engraving event.  "Ohana" means family.  Love the special H touches!
> View attachment 4021204
> View attachment 4021205


So cute! Where were they doing this??


----------



## seasounds

BBC said:


> Wow! This is super-useful. I use my Constance wallet for dinner/events sometimes when I don’t want to carry a bag (or certain friends I want to be more subtle with) and while it really does fit everything including my phone, I don’t want to stretch it out with a mini-Purell (and yes, DH and I both use it before we eat because people are always trying to shake hands or he has to get gas on the way to dinner or something). This may be a viable alternative!!!
> 
> And thank you SO much for taking more shots....they are very enabling!


I agree.  I also use my kelly wallet as a clutch.  The Passant has much more flexibility for carrying wider objects.  Plus, I've struggled with finding an H bag that could be more formal.  I think this combo with the indigo and lizard will fill that hole for me.  Also, really like that I can use the inserts in other bags.

You are more than welcome for the additional shots.  You, as have so many others, have posted so many pictures and answered so many of my questions.  So glad to help!



js2367 said:


> So cute! Where were they doing this??


It was a two day event at the Palm Beach H this past Friday and Saturday.  I think you can do a search on the H.com site ("events") to find other locations.


----------



## sparks1007

seasounds said:


> First two pics include both inserts.  The cc insert is slightly longer than the zippered insert and has three slots on either side.  I've already started using the cc insert in my other bags.  The third is a shot with a GM moussie in the wallet.  I carry very little (especially if it's an evening event) but I like to have a shawl and room for a lipstick.  This will hold both.  The last pic is showing two additional cc slots on the backside of the lizard panel.
> 
> Also, although the wallet isn't closed at the bottom corners, my blistex lip balm could not slide out.
> View attachment 4021260
> View attachment 4021261
> View attachment 4021262
> View attachment 4021263



Thanks for these. I've been eyeing the Passant for ages online. Its fabulous.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Two bags for my bday, one K28 retourne evercolor in RP PHW. I’m loving the new RP colour and how it is such a chameleon, impossible to capture on camera. Thanks so much for letting me share.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Sarah_sarah said:


> Two bags for my bday, one K28 retourne evercolor in RP PHW. I’m loving the new RP colour and how it is such a chameleon, impossible to capture on camera. Thanks so much for letting me share.
> View attachment 4021764
> View attachment 4021767


gorgeous! happy birthday!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Sarah_sarah said:


> Two bags for my bday, one K28 retourne evercolor in RP PHW. I’m loving the new RP colour and how it is such a chameleon, impossible to capture on camera. Thanks so much for letting me share.
> View attachment 4021764
> View attachment 4021767



Beauties, both! The scarves as well.  Happy Birthday, *Sarah_sarah*!


----------



## seasounds

Sarah_sarah said:


> Two bags for my bday, one K28 retourne evercolor in RP PHW. I’m loving the new RP colour and how it is such a chameleon, impossible to capture on camera. Thanks so much for letting me share.
> View attachment 4021764
> View attachment 4021767


Great way to celebrate!  Love the hydrangeas too!


----------



## Nerja

Some of you read about my poor luck at FSH in the Hermès shopping thread, never getting an appointment. Well now, I purchased a B30 Bleu Nuit/Rose pourpre PHW from my home boutique, plus the pretty Twillys and a Harnais de course scarf and balcon bracelet. I knew my amazing SA would help me get a gorgeous bag!  It’s so beautiful!


----------



## cafecreme15

Sarah_sarah said:


> Two bags for my bday, one K28 retourne evercolor in RP PHW. I’m loving the new RP colour and how it is such a chameleon, impossible to capture on camera. Thanks so much for letting me share.
> View attachment 4021764
> View attachment 4021767


Gorgeous bags and what pretty, vibrant flowers! Blue hydrangeas are my favorite!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Nerja said:


> Some of you read about my poor luck at FSH in the Hermès shopping thread, never getting an appointment. Well now, I purchased a B30 Bleu Nuit/Rose pourpre PHW from my home boutique, plus the pretty Twillys and a Harnais de course scarf and balcon bracelet. I knew my amazing SA would help me get a gorgeous bag!  It’s so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4022064


the most amazing color combo! congrats!


----------



## allure244

bella10 said:


> A SO B25 Rose Poupre with Etoupe interior in Chèvre Mysore





Rhl2987 said:


> Wow congrats!! My SO is the same but with anemone interior!! It’s beautiful



Bella10, wow seeing your beautiful SO gets me so excited that I won’t have to wait too much longer for mine. Mine is RP chevre too but B30 size and anemone interior

Rhl2987, here’s to hoping our rp chevre anemone interior bags arrive soon.


----------



## cafecreme15

Nerja said:


> Some of you read about my poor luck at FSH in the Hermès shopping thread, never getting an appointment. Well now, I purchased a B30 Bleu Nuit/Rose pourpre PHW from my home boutique, plus the pretty Twillys and a Harnais de course scarf and balcon bracelet. I knew my amazing SA would help me get a gorgeous bag!  It’s so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4022064



Beautiful! So glad that the patience and persistence tactic paid off for you


----------



## js2367

Sarah_sarah said:


> Two bags for my bday, one K28 retourne evercolor in RP PHW. I’m loving the new RP colour and how it is such a chameleon, impossible to capture on camera. Thanks so much for letting me share.
> View attachment 4021764
> View attachment 4021767


Very pretty, congratulations!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Sarah_sarah said:


> Two bags for my bday, one K28 retourne evercolor in RP PHW. I’m loving the new RP colour and how it is such a chameleon, impossible to capture on camera. Thanks so much for letting me share.
> View attachment 4021764
> View attachment 4021767


Happy Belated Birthday !! Love your RP Kelly !  Such a great color.


----------



## ayc

Nerja said:


> Some of you read about my poor luck at FSH in the Hermès shopping thread, never getting an appointment. Well now, I purchased a B30 Bleu Nuit/Rose pourpre PHW from my home boutique, plus the pretty Twillys and a Harnais de course scarf and balcon bracelet. I knew my amazing SA would help me get a gorgeous bag!  It’s so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4022064


Congrats!!!


----------



## Gnuj

Sarah_sarah said:


> Two bags for my bday, one K28 retourne evercolor in RP PHW. I’m loving the new RP colour and how it is such a chameleon, impossible to capture on camera. Thanks so much for letting me share.
> View attachment 4021764
> View attachment 4021767


Happy birthday!! Love both bags.


----------



## Nerja

ayc said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Nerja

Ang-Lin said:


> the most amazing color combo! congrats!


Thank you so much!  I’m loving this bag!  The rose pourpre adds a fun twist to the sophisticated Bleu nuit.


----------



## Nerja

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful! So glad that the patience and persistence tactic paid off for you


Thank you!  I’m thrilled with this bag!  It was definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Monique1004

I can’t wait until the summer! So much prettier in person.


----------



## Leo the Lion

My new Hermes twilly and Bastia in noir. I am in love ♥ Check out my YouTube channel for the unboxing videos ♥


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I just picked up my Jaguar Quetzal CSGM, CW 05!!


----------



## Julide

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I just picked up my Jaguar Quetzal CSGM, CW 05!!
> 
> View attachment 4026465


Congrats! Such a beautiful colour!!


----------



## Amka

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I just picked up my Jaguar Quetzal CSGM, CW 05!!
> 
> View attachment 4026465


Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you!
I am still waiting for mine to arrive in the mail...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Amka said:


> Congratulations! It looks beautiful on you!
> I am still waiting for mine to arrive in the mail...



Thank you, *Amka.   *It’s a beautiful shawl.  I hadn’t seen any other colorways IRL until I went to the boutique today.  They’re all beautiful, but lately I’m attracted to subtle colors.  The only other colors I saw today are 01 and 03, which are brighter, and more like the kind of colors I would have chosen a few years ago.  I’ve had a lot of changes in my life the past couple years, and the quiet blue has somewhat of a calming effect on me.  And I *LOVE* the brown jaguar!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I just picked up my Jaguar Quetzal CSGM, CW 05!!
> 
> View attachment 4026465


This looks amazing on you! Congrats!


----------



## mimifl561

Picked up a few goodies......
Birkin 25 Rouge H Togo 
Jige Magnolia
Amethyst CDC
A couple Shawls


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

acrowcounted said:


> This looks amazing on you! Congrats!



Thank you, *acrowcounted*!!     It really doesn’t take much to make me happy.


----------



## sparks1007

Monique1004 said:


> I can’t wait until the summer! So much prettier in person.
> View attachment 4024342
> View attachment 4024343



Love this!


----------



## 1LV

My new-to-me (& first) Birkin 30, thanks in no small part to bababebi and okiern1981.  Bababebi gave her blessing (authenticated) and okiern1981 was so sweet and helpful when I was trying to decide on a size.


----------



## sparks1007

1LV said:


> View attachment 4026640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new-to-me (& first) Birkin 30, thanks in no small part to bababebi and okiern1981.  Bababebi gave her blessing (authenticated) and okiern1981 was so sweet and helpful when I was trying to decide on a size.



Love it! Bababebi and Okiern1981 together with DocRide were my Birkin team too!


----------



## okiern1981

1LV said:


> View attachment 4026640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new-to-me (& first) Birkin 30, thanks in no small part to bababebi and okiern1981.  Bababebi gave her blessing (authenticated) and okiern1981 was so sweet and helpful when I was trying to decide on a size.





sparks1007 said:


> Love it! Bababebi and Okiern1981 together with DocRide were my Birkin team too!



I’m so happy for you both, and glad to help!  

Sparks: I’m waiting to see the VN!  
1LV: so glad those God awful modeling pics helped!


----------



## sparks1007

okiern1981 said:


> I’m so happy for you both, and glad to help!
> 
> Sparks: I’m waiting to see the VN!
> 1LV: so glad those God awful modeling pics helped!



Going to pick it up in a week! Cannot wait and will send/post photos ASAP! Bit jealous I didn't get any God awful modelling pics but I'll get over it.


----------



## okiern1981

sparks1007 said:


> Going to pick it up in a week! Cannot wait and will send/post photos ASAP! Bit jealous I didn't get any God awful modelling pics but I'll get over it.



You didn’t ask! (And they were truly God awful...I looked like crap!)


----------



## 1LV

okiern1981 said:


> I’m so happy for you both, and glad to help!
> 
> Sparks: I’m waiting to see the VN!
> 1LV: so glad those God awful modeling pics helped!


Will you stop! The pics were terrific and exactly what I needed.  You are too modest, too kind and your patience has been so, so appreciated.


----------



## okiern1981

[emoji16]


----------



## sparks1007

okiern1981 said:


> You didn’t ask! (And they were truly God awful...I looked like crap!)



Heeheehehehe. I am sure they were lovely! As you are too.


----------



## NanamiRyu

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I just picked up my Jaguar Quetzal CSGM, CW 05!!
> 
> View attachment 4026465



Thank you for posting!  I got this shawl months ago in almost black & white color (very dark navy?) which quickly became my fave.  I like it so much I was thinking of getting another color but could not decide till I saw your pic.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

NanamiRyu said:


> Thank you for posting!  I got this shawl months ago in almost black & white color (very dark navy?) which quickly became my fave.  I like it so much I was thinking of getting another color but could not decide till I saw your pic.



I’m happy to be an enabler!!     I would love to get a second colorway, but I’m doing my best to stick with my plan of just one this season.


----------



## Flowerlily

cafecreme15 said:


> I do know it is called Courvertures Nouvelles Vichy if that helps!


Turned out the one on the website is indeed the same one as yours, so I ordered it and received it today. I love it. Thanks for enabling me to find this great twilly.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bella10 said:


> A SO B25 Rose Poupre with Etoupe interior in Chèvre Mysore


This bag is amazing!!!! Congrats again!!!
@koshi13


----------



## Tonimichelle

1LV said:


> View attachment 4026640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new-to-me (& first) Birkin 30, thanks in no small part to bababebi and okiern1981.  Bababebi gave her blessing (authenticated) and okiern1981 was so sweet and helpful when I was trying to decide on a size.


She’s gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## 1LV

Tonimichelle said:


> She’s gorgeous! Congratulations


Thank you so much


----------



## Amka

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thank you, *Amka.   *It’s a beautiful shawl.  I hadn’t seen any other colorways IRL until I went to the boutique today.  They’re all beautiful, but lately I’m attracted to subtle colors.  The only other colors I saw today are 01 and 03, which are brighter, and more like the kind of colors I would have chosen a few years ago.  I’ve had a lot of changes in my life the past couple years, and the quiet blue has somewhat of a calming effect on me.  And I *LOVE* the brown jaguar!!



Isn't it wonderful that our collections evolve with us as we reach various milestones in life?  The blue color and the brown jaguar go so well together! It is indeed very beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Amka said:


> Isn't it wonderful that our collections evolve with us as we reach various milestones in life?  The blue color and the brown jaguar go so well together! It is indeed very beautiful! Enjoy!



This wasn’t to mark a milestone at all.   I just found the color to be quieter than the others, and that’s what drew me to it.  Sometimes I want to be noticed, and some times I just want to have a quiet peace.   The jaguar looks so peaceful and serene.  She’s content, and I love that.   She’s purrrfect!!


----------



## Kaya7




----------



## Kaya7




----------



## Lostinlondon

Summer will be blue!!

Bleu Nuit vache hunter Evelyne Sellier 33 
And some scarves...



Edit: not sure picture is duplicated...


----------



## Lostinlondon

Just realised I forgot that little one:




Couldn’t resist those cute origami horses!!


----------



## crisbac

Gris asphalte / bleu indigo Atout pouch GM in Evercolor calfskin. 


I like to use it as a clutch with my Chaine d'Ancre ring and Behapi Double Tour in étoupe. It's ideal when I go out for a quick lunch.


----------



## Monique1004

crisbac said:


> Gris asphalte / bleu indigo Atout pouch GM in Evercolor calfskin.
> View attachment 4029421
> 
> I like to use it as a clutch with my Chaine d'Ancre ring and Behapi Double Tour in étoupe. It's ideal when I go out for a quick lunch.



I saw that pouch. It's really cool!


----------



## Monique1004

Just picked up my online goodies that I was able to get with help of TPF. I also help my friend get Evelyn pm in Etain. She was super happy!


----------



## crisbac

Monique1004 said:


> I saw that pouch. It's really cool!


Thank you, Monique1004!  


Monique1004 said:


> Just picked up my online goodies that I was able to get with help of TPF. I also help my friend get Evelyn pm in Etain. She was super happy!
> View attachment 4029525


Aww!  The charms and the twilly are so lovely! Enjoy!


----------



## Pinkybelle227

Got the GA C18 back in Feb and the Celeste rodeo last week. 

Thank you for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## eliwon

My New Year's resolution not to buy do many scarves this year so far:
January - Big grail - Le Monde Est Vaste 140 moussie
February - Cavaliers d'Or from 1951
March - chasse En Inde - double plisse
April - yet to be decided....
Pictures sadly not shown in right order  Sorry huge pictures


----------



## Susie Tunes

crisbac said:


> Gris asphalte / bleu indigo Atout pouch GM in Evercolor calfskin.
> View attachment 4029421
> 
> I like to use it as a clutch with my Chaine d'Ancre ring and Behapi Double Tour in étoupe. It's ideal when I go out for a quick lunch.



Looks like the perfect pouch and in an easy neutral [emoji1305]


----------



## crisbac

Susie Tunes said:


> Looks like the perfect pouch and in an easy neutral [emoji1305]


Yes, really versatile!  Thank you, Susie Tunes!


----------



## shrpthorn

eliwon said:


> View attachment 4030352
> View attachment 4030353
> View attachment 4030354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My New Year's resolution not to buy do many scarves this year so far:
> January - Big grail - Le Monde Est Vaste 140 moussie
> February - Cavaliers d'Or from 1951
> March - chasse En Inde - double plisse
> April - yet to be decided....
> Pictures sadly not shown in right order  Sorry huge pictures


The double plisse is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Julide

eliwon said:


> View attachment 4030352
> View attachment 4030353
> View attachment 4030354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My New Year's resolution not to buy do many scarves this year so far:
> January - Big grail - Le Monde Est Vaste 140 moussie
> February - Cavaliers d'Or from 1951
> March - chasse En Inde - double plisse
> April - yet to be decided....
> Pictures sadly not shown in right order  Sorry huge pictures


OMG! The double plisse CeI!! Wow! And CdO from 1951?!?!?! Well done!! All are beautiful and congrats on getting your grail!!!!


----------



## NanamiRyu

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I’m happy to be an enabler!!     I would love to get a second colorway, but I’m doing my best to stick with my plan of just one this season.



I specifically asked for your colorway when I was at h today.  But my darn sister decided it shall be hers when I put it on to “show” her how awesome it looks!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

NanamiRyu said:


> I specifically asked for your colorway when I was at h today.  But my darn sister decided it shall be hers when I put it on to “show” her how awesome it looks!


----------



## ivy1026

Welcome home this little guy


----------



## hephephippo

I bought two scarves from the Spring collection, and some fashion bracelets.. little goodies to get me through as I patiently wait for a dream bag to be available for my taking


----------



## eliwon

shrpthorn said:


> The double plisse is absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you shripthorn - the challenge will be to learn to tie it


----------



## Luvquality

1LV said:


> View attachment 4026640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new-to-me (& first) Birkin 30, thanks in no small part to bababebi and okiern1981.  Bababebi gave her blessing (authenticated) and okiern1981 was so sweet and helpful when I was trying to decide on a size.


Bababebi is the very best!! Her fee is reasonable, and the peace of mind her authentication brings is priceless. Congratulations on your beautiful, new bag!!


----------



## 1LV

Luvquality said:


> Bababebi is the very best!! Her fee is reasonable, and the peace of mind her authentication brings is priceless. Congratulations on your beautiful, new bag!!


Thank you!  And you’re so right - there’s no way I would have pulled the trigger on this bag without her opinion on its authenticity.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eliwon said:


> View attachment 4030352
> View attachment 4030353
> View attachment 4030354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My New Year's resolution not to buy do many scarves this year so far:
> January - Big grail - Le Monde Est Vaste 140 moussie
> February - Cavaliers d'Or from 1951
> March - chasse En Inde - double plisse
> April - yet to be decided....
> Pictures sadly not shown in right order  Sorry huge pictures



Wow, these are all really special treasures!!!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

1LV said:


> View attachment 4032272



Very pretty!!  The color is gorgeous!!


----------



## 1LV

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Very pretty!!  The color is gorgeous!!


Thank you so much.  I was beginning to worry about the color after I ordered it - if it was showing true on the monitor.  Happy to say it did!


----------



## San2222

Was lucky to score these!


----------



## Keekeee

San2222 said:


> Was lucky to score these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032300



Wow.. 2 bags in one go... and both are my favorite colors.. congrats my dear..!


----------



## Keekeee

Arrived today.. less than 6 months after submitting the order..

Miss Kelly 28 Sellier GHW
Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque
Contrast Stitching 
With shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

San2222 said:


> Was lucky to score these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032300



Perfection - all of them!!     Is the blankie new, too??


----------



## bagidiotic

Keekeee said:


> Arrived today.. less than 6 months after submitting the order..
> 
> Miss Kelly 28 Sellier GHW
> Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque
> Contrast Stitching
> With shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette
> 
> View attachment 4032317
> View attachment 4032318
> View attachment 4032319
> View attachment 4032320


Congratulations keekeee 
Gosh it's so beautiful


----------



## bagidiotic

San2222 said:


> Was lucky to score these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032300


Congratulations wow very amazing  luck


----------



## Cygne18

Keekeee said:


> Arrived today.. less than 6 months after submitting the order..
> 
> Miss Kelly 28 Sellier GHW
> Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque
> Contrast Stitching
> With shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette
> 
> View attachment 4032317
> View attachment 4032318
> View attachment 4032319
> View attachment 4032320


Wow, this is so pretty and unique! I really like the combination. Congratulations!


----------



## Gigllee

Keekeee said:


> Arrived today.. less than 6 months after submitting the order..
> 
> Miss Kelly 28 Sellier GHW
> Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque
> Contrast Stitching
> With shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette
> 
> View attachment 4032317
> View attachment 4032318
> View attachment 4032319
> View attachment 4032320


Very beautiful. Pink and red combination is so delicate yet it came out very nicely


----------



## ChangeMe

I ordered a scarf about tree weeks ago ( there is photo below). I waited so long for a delivery. But it was my fault, apparently I missed one digit in the post code so there was a delay. Next time I will check 2 times on https://worldpostalcode.com/ finder before making any purchases.


----------



## Keekeee

bagidiotic said:


> Congratulations keekeee
> Gosh it's so beautiful


Thank you bagidiotic [emoji173]️



Cygne18 said:


> Wow, this is so pretty and unique! I really like the combination. Congratulations!


Aw thank you dear.. i was nervous while waiting for this SO to arrived.. im glad it turns out as how i imagined it to be..



Gigllee said:


> Very beautiful. Pink and red combination is so delicate yet it came out very nicely


Thank you for your kind words [emoji173]️. Long ago in my local store i saw a Bearn wallet in rose lipstik and rouge casaque combo and i fell in love.. and when i submitted my SO last oct, rose lipstick was not offered (hasnt been offered for a long time in fact).. so i ordered it with azalea instead.. [emoji4]


----------



## DreamingPink

Keekeee said:


> Arrived today.. less than 6 months after submitting the order..
> 
> Miss Kelly 28 Sellier GHW
> Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque
> Contrast Stitching
> With shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette
> 
> View attachment 4032317
> View attachment 4032318
> View attachment 4032319
> View attachment 4032320



Love the combination, congratulations!!


----------



## eliwon

Julide said:


> OMG! The double plisse CeI!! Wow! And CdO from 1951?!?!?! Well done!! All are beautiful and congrats on getting your grail!!!!



Thank you Julide for your kind words


----------



## Keekeee

MiniNavy said:


> Love the combination, congratulations!!



Thank you dear... [emoji4][emoji5]


----------



## DYH

Keekeee said:


> Arrived today.. less than 6 months after submitting the order..
> 
> Miss Kelly 28 Sellier GHW
> Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque
> Contrast Stitching
> With shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette
> 
> View attachment 4032317
> View attachment 4032318
> View attachment 4032319
> View attachment 4032320


#LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Keekeee

DYH said:


> #LOVE!!!!!



Thank youuuu... [emoji847]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

San2222 said:


> Was lucky to score these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032300



Awesome!! 2 strikes in a row ! Congrats!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Keekeee said:


> Arrived today.. less than 6 months after submitting the order..
> 
> Miss Kelly 28 Sellier GHW
> Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque
> Contrast Stitching
> With shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette
> 
> View attachment 4032317
> View attachment 4032318
> View attachment 4032319
> View attachment 4032320



Lucky you! You didn’t have to wait too long. Such a sweet pretty colour! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keekeee said:


> Arrived today.. less than 6 months after submitting the order..
> 
> Miss Kelly 28 Sellier GHW
> Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque
> Contrast Stitching
> With shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette
> 
> View attachment 4032317
> View attachment 4032318
> View attachment 4032319
> View attachment 4032320


I swear you have the best SOs!!!!!!!!!
 Love how this turned out!!! Major claps!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ChangeMe said:


> I ordered a scarf about tree weeks ago ( there is photo below). I waited so long for a delivery. But it was my fault, apparently I missed one digit in the post code so there was a delay. Next time I will check 2 times on https://worldpostalcode.com/ finder before making any purchases.



Um.... paging @marietouchet 

[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Keekeee

obsessedwhermes said:


> Lucky you! You didn’t have to wait too long. Such a sweet pretty colour! Congrats!



Thank you obsessedwhermes! I feel lucky indeed. The fastest SO ever for a kelly sellier in my local store... [emoji4]


----------



## Keekeee

Israeli_Flava said:


> I swear you have the best SOs!!!!!!!!!
> Love how this turned out!!! Major claps!!!!!!!!!!!



Aawww thank you IF! Glad you approved! Likewise dear.. i always admire your SOs.. seeing pics of your beautiful&colorful collections are always a treat to my eye..! Im a fan on the way you mix and match the colors with the twillies..!


----------



## msohm

Keekeee said:


> Arrived today.. less than 6 months after submitting the order..
> 
> Miss Kelly 28 Sellier GHW
> Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque
> Contrast Stitching
> With shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette
> 
> View attachment 4032317
> View attachment 4032318
> View attachment 4032319
> View attachment 4032320



One of the prettiest ones I’ve seen! Caught my eye. Love pink + red together.


----------



## questforbirkin

hopiko said:


> Yay! Twins on the twilly!  I love it with bleu B!


Beautiful!!  Stunning bag and I love the twillies!!   What size is the B?


----------



## Keekeee

ihalhaiha said:


> One of the prettiest ones I’ve seen! Caught my eye. Love pink + red together.



Thank you for your kind words dear ihalhaiha.. [emoji4]


----------



## TeeCee77

Had a little shopping trip today. . . got my first maxi twilly [emoji170]


----------



## Emerson

Beautiful!! ❤️





TeeCee77 said:


> Had a little shopping trip today. . . got my first maxi twilly [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033864


----------



## Louisaur

Finally got an Azalea compact!


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> Had a little shopping trip today. . . got my first maxi twilly [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033864


Congrats, it’s lovely!


----------



## TeeCee77

Tonimichelle said:


> Congrats, it’s lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## DreamingPink

TeeCee77 said:


> Had a little shopping trip today. . . got my first maxi twilly [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033864



Beautiful colors! The maxi twilly matches your B so well


----------



## susanq

Ahhh my new constance 18!!


----------



## hephephippo

susanq said:


> Ahhh my new constance 18!!



*Drooool* what a beauty! Congratulations!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bagidiotic

susanq said:


> Ahhh my new constance 18!!


Love this hardware  style


----------



## MsHermesAU

susanq said:


> Ahhh my new constance 18!!


Omg that hardware!!!


----------



## Kkho

I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DR2014

Kkho said:


> I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4035090


Wow, this is spectacular!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kkho said:


> I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4035090



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Gnuj

Kkho said:


> I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4035090


Stunning! Love the color .


----------



## miniannie88

Kkho said:


> I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4035090



 Love everything about her


----------



## lala28

Kkho said:


> I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4035090



A lovely beauty! Enjoy her always [emoji173]️


----------



## umlm

These pairs


----------



## labellavita27

Kkho said:


> I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4035090



May I ask the price of this beauty in Paris?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

umlm said:


> These pairs



Those look comfortable.


----------



## Kkho

labellavita27 said:


> May I ask the price of this beauty in Paris?



It’s 17k before tax refund.


----------



## MotoChiq

Was only supposed to pick up a Twilly...


----------



## labellavita27

Kkho said:


> It’s 17k before tax refund.



Omg so much more attainable in EU, is it harder to get the exotic leathers in Paris than in US?


----------



## Kkho

labellavita27 said:


> Omg so much more attainable in EU, is it harder to get the exotic leathers in Paris than in US?



I’m from Asia and it’s a lot harder plus a lot more expensive than Europe. I honestly don’t know how difficult or easy it is for exotic bags. Can anyone chip in from the US?


----------



## LadyD21

MotoChiq said:


> Was only supposed to pick up a Twilly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035818
> View attachment 4035819



I always say the same thing too


----------



## lovelyhongbao

A fruitful spring break


Hot in airport with big savings


Three 140cm, 2 of them are the samurai 


The samurai collection, got a 90cm silk on top


The true red rouge casaque is in production again this year.


----------



## mp4

lovelyhongbao said:


> A fruitful spring break
> View attachment 4036032
> 
> Hot in airport with big savings
> View attachment 4036033
> 
> Three 140cm, 2 of them are the samurai
> View attachment 4036034
> 
> The samurai collection, got a 90cm silk on top
> View attachment 4036035
> 
> The true red rouge casaque is in production again this year.
> View attachment 4036036



Fruitful indeed!  Congrats!

What color way is the capot?


----------



## obsessedwhermes

susanq said:


> Ahhh my new constance 18!!



Such a beautiful Constance!! Congrats on scoring this beauty!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Kkho said:


> I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4035090



Saw your post on the Paris thread. But I still want to say the same: SO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

lovelyhongbao said:


> A fruitful spring break
> View attachment 4036032
> 
> Hot in airport with big savings
> View attachment 4036033
> 
> Three 140cm, 2 of them are the samurai
> View attachment 4036034
> 
> The samurai collection, got a 90cm silk on top
> View attachment 4036035
> 
> The true red rouge casaque is in production again this year.
> View attachment 4036036



Huge beautiful haul you have! Congrats! Major score!


----------



## MotoChiq

LadyD21 said:


> I always say the same thing too


At least I didn't end up with a new bag....


----------



## lovelyhongbao

mp4 said:


> Fruitful indeed!  Congrats!
> 
> What color way is the capot?



It is cw06, Gris/marine/orange


----------



## lovelyhongbao

obsessedwhermes said:


> Huge beautiful haul you have! Congrats! Major score!



Thank you. I am so happy


----------



## cap4life

Gina123 said:


> My recent haul from Paris in Feb.; Trench B30, Vert Vertigo Kelly Cut, & Barenia C18. H fairy sprinkled magical dust on me that day. ‍♀️ [emoji177]
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4012641



You have good taste! Loving everything but especially the kelly cut.


----------



## cap4life

Kkho said:


> I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4035090



This is stunning! Congrats on this find.


----------



## Kkho

obsessedwhermes said:


> Saw your post on the Paris thread. But I still want to say the same: SO BEAUTIFUL!!



Thank you my dear. I’m blessed to have a really lovely SA.


----------



## shopafoodie

lovelyhongbao said:


> A fruitful spring break
> View attachment 4036032
> 
> Hot in airport with big savings
> View attachment 4036033
> 
> Three 140cm, 2 of them are the samurai
> View attachment 4036034
> 
> The samurai collection, got a 90cm silk on top
> View attachment 4036035
> 
> The true red rouge casaque is in production again this year.
> View attachment 4036036


Omg, the croc constance wallet is a very nice shade !!! would you mind sharing what color is it?


----------



## sparks1007

This amazingness. B35 in vache naturelle with Docride hardware.


----------



## Julide

sparks1007 said:


> This amazingness. B35 in vache naturelle with Docride hardware.


WOW!! How beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

ChangeMe said:


> I ordered a scarf about tree weeks ago ( there is photo below). I waited so long for a delivery. But it was my fault, apparently I missed one digit in the post code so there was a delay. Next time I will check 2 times on https://worldpostalcode.com/ finder before making any purchases.



Beautiful scarf. What is this one called?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Kkho said:


> It’s 17k before tax refund.



How much duties did you have to pay on it once you returned to your country if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## lovelyhongbao

shopafoodie said:


> Omg, the croc constance wallet is a very nice shade !!! would you mind sharing what color is it?




I checked receipt, it just has code 061873cc. Now I want to know color it is.


----------



## sparks1007

Julide said:


> WOW!! How beautiful!! Congrats!!



Thanks so much! It's my first so I am very excited!!


----------



## Zoobedoo

sparks1007 said:


> This amazingness. B35 in vache naturelle with Docride hardware.



This is so special! Enjoy her and congrats again [emoji7]


----------



## meowlett

This was technically not part of my stash from this weekend.

My new Bearn compact in tadelakt leather in Rouge Vif.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

(sandals I bought for my husband)


I also got this swimsuit which I’m in love with, but there was deodorant stain on it so waiting for it to get cleaned.


----------



## js2367

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4037590
> 
> (sandals I bought for my husband)
> View attachment 4037591
> 
> I also got this swimsuit which I’m in love with, but there was deodorant stain on it so waiting for it to get cleaned.
> View attachment 4037592


love!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

js2367 said:


> love!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## oshinex

Something new.


----------



## Nerja

sparks1007 said:


> This amazingness. B35 in vache naturelle with Docride hardware.


Stunning B!   Doc creates beautiful hardware.  This is truly a work of art.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4035090


My goodness she’s amazing!!!


----------



## sparks1007

Julide said:


> WOW!! How beautiful!! Congrats!!



Thanks!



Zoobedoo said:


> This is so special! Enjoy her and congrats again [emoji7]



Thanks!



Nerja said:


> Stunning B!   Doc creates beautiful hardware.  This is truly a work of art.



Thanks! Yes - her work is amazing. And she's just such a great person with it. So much good feeling associated with this bag.

Thanks for all the likes everyone! I'm thrilled.


----------



## shopafoodie

It’s my first post, thanks for letting me share! My new in Matte croc mini Constance with rosegold buckle  it’s so casual and cool, I am using it everyday now!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

So happy with my most recent purchase...shawl in blanc /turquoise and vert- the shoes are in gold ...this is my first time uploading a photo ...apologies in advance !


----------



## sparks1007

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> So happy with my most recent purchase...shawl in blanc /turquoise and vert- the shoes are in gold ...this is my first time uploading a photo ...apologies in advance !



I can never quite bring myself to buy shoes from Hermes. I don't know why. I just am so hard on my shoes but these are beautiful.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

sparks1007 said:


> I can never quite bring myself to buy shoes from Hermes. I don't know why. I just am so hard on my shoes but these are beautiful.


Thank you ; I can’t quite wear the Oran sandals - they pinch my almost- bunions- but these are very comfortable- go figure ...!


----------



## Zoobedoo

shopafoodie said:


> It’s my first post, thanks for letting me share! My new in Matte croc mini Constance with rosegold buckle  it’s so casual and cool, I am using it everyday now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037906



This is sooo beautiful and chic. I love matte croc and this color with RGHW is amazing. Thanks for sharing your beauty with us [emoji847]


----------



## Notorious Pink

shopafoodie said:


> It’s my first post, thanks for letting me share! My new in Matte croc mini Constance with rosegold buckle  it’s so casual and cool, I am using it everyday now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037906



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> So happy with my most recent purchase...shawl in blanc /turquoise and vert- the shoes are in gold ...this is my first time uploading a photo ...apologies in advance !



Gorgeous!!!



sparks1007 said:


> I can never quite bring myself to buy shoes from Hermes. I don't know why. I just am so hard on my shoes but these are beautiful.



Me too! I do want a few pair but haven’t gone for it yet.


----------



## Gnuj

shopafoodie said:


> It’s my first post, thanks for letting me share! My new in Matte croc mini Constance with rosegold buckle  it’s so casual and cool, I am using it everyday now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037906



Congratulations.  Love the bag with the rose gold hardware!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me Panthera Pardus CSGM.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Panthera Pardus CSGM.
> 
> View attachment 4038609



Gorgeous!! [emoji170]


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Ang-Lin

congrats! amazing find !!!!


BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Happy to post here!  My first Kelly!  K25 Rose Pourpre Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038884
> View attachment 4038885


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Ang-Lin said:


> congrats! amazing find !!!!



Thank you!  I’m thrilled!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> So happy with my most recent purchase...shawl in blanc /turquoise and vert- the shoes are in gold ...this is my first time uploading a photo ...apologies in advance !


Beautiful shawl and shoes!! I have these same shoes and they are so comfy!! I wore mine tonight.  Thinking about getting the same pair in black. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Gigllee

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Happy to post here!  My first Kelly!  K25 Rose Pourpre Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038884
> View attachment 4038885


I’m in love...


----------



## Luccibag

My etoupe Togo birkin 30


----------



## bagshopr

New to me Gold Victoria   Sorry for the photo quality- this was taken on my bed right after I opened the box. I will wait til fall to carry her so now I have something to anticipate in the months ahead!


----------



## lynne_ross

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Happy to post here!  My first Kelly!  K25 Rose Pourpre Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038884
> View attachment 4038885



Wow! What an amazing first. Dream bag for many (including me)! Enjoy her!


----------



## Toronto Carre

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Happy to post here!  My first Kelly!  K25 Rose Pourpre Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038884
> View attachment 4038885


I love Rose Pourpre. Congratulations!


----------



## sbelle

I don't think I've seen anyone post this (of course I could have missed it), a purchase from FSH -- the 1938 clutch.  They also make a smaller size compact wallet that has a coin pouch.  The clutch does not have a coin pouch.

I was told that it is only made in chèvre at this moment, but I don't know if that is true.  
The measurements in inches are 7.5 x 5.5 x 1.75.

I like it because, unlike the jige, it is not completely flat and can fit things like car key fobs and lipsticks easily.


----------



## hannahsophia

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this (of course I could have missed it), a purchase from FSH -- the 1938 clutch.  They also make a smaller size compact wallet that has a coin pouch.  The clutch does not have a coin pouch.
> 
> I was told that it is only made in chèvre at this moment, but I don't know if that is true.
> The measurements in inches are 7.5 x 5.5 x 1.75.
> 
> I like it because, unlike the jige, it is not completely flat and can fit things like car key fobs and lipsticks easily.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039352
> View attachment 4039354
> View attachment 4039355



Thanks for sharing! How much is this one?


----------



## acrowcounted

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this (of course I could have missed it), a purchase from FSH -- the 1938 clutch.  They also make a smaller size compact wallet that has a coin pouch.  The clutch does not have a coin pouch.
> 
> I was told that it is only made in chèvre at this moment, but I don't know if that is true.
> The measurements in inches are 7.5 x 5.5 x 1.75.
> 
> I like it because, unlike the jige, it is not completely flat and can fit things like car key fobs and lipsticks easily.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039352
> View attachment 4039354
> View attachment 4039355


Wow I really like this! Would be handy as a card case or a wallet.


----------



## sbelle

hannahsophia said:


> Thanks for sharing! How much is this one?



€2,500, not sure of US price and I haven't seen it in the US yet.


----------



## Meta

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this (of course I could have missed it), a purchase from FSH -- the 1938 clutch.  They also make a smaller size compact wallet that has a coin pouch.  The clutch does not have a coin pouch.
> 
> I was told that it is only made in chèvre at this moment, but I don't know if that is true.
> The measurements in inches are 7.5 x 5.5 x 1.75.
> 
> I like it because, unlike the jige, it is not completely flat and can fit things like car key fobs and lipsticks easily.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039352
> View attachment 4039354
> View attachment 4039355


Congrats on this lovely clutch! Just saw this in the compact wallet recently.


----------



## sparks1007

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this (of course I could have missed it), a purchase from FSH -- the 1938 clutch.  They also make a smaller size compact wallet that has a coin pouch.  The clutch does not have a coin pouch.
> 
> I was told that it is only made in chèvre at this moment, but I don't know if that is true.
> The measurements in inches are 7.5 x 5.5 x 1.75.
> 
> I like it because, unlike the jige, it is not completely flat and can fit things like car key fobs and lipsticks easily.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039352
> View attachment 4039354
> View attachment 4039355



I love this. Such a great bag. I was looking at a vintage similar piece the other day. Would love to see the compact wallet. Going to do some Googling.


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me Panthera Pardus CSGM.
> 
> View attachment 4038609


This is GORGEOUS!!! Congrats on your pretty panther!!!!


----------



## Orangeisthenewblack18

.


----------



## MAGJES

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 4038918
> 
> My etoupe Togo birkin 30


She is Lovely!!   An Etoupe 30 will be with me soon as well.


----------



## Susie Tunes

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this (of course I could have missed it), a purchase from FSH -- the 1938 clutch.  They also make a smaller size compact wallet that has a coin pouch.  The clutch does not have a coin pouch.
> 
> I was told that it is only made in chèvre at this moment, but I don't know if that is true.
> The measurements in inches are 7.5 x 5.5 x 1.75.
> 
> I like it because, unlike the jige, it is not completely flat and can fit things like car key fobs and lipsticks easily.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039352
> View attachment 4039354
> View attachment 4039355



Looks perfect [emoji1305] More temptation [emoji6]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Ladybaga said:


> This is GORGEOUS!!! Congrats on your pretty panther!!!!



Thank you, *Ladybaga*!!  I’m thrilled with it!!


----------



## aashopqueen

latest Hermes SLG. Basketball key ring. Cute?


----------



## Juvelen

My newest purchase is a small one, but very much loved: the Mini Dog scarf ring 

This scarf ring is both palladium and permabrass so I am excited to see how it will match my different scarves.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lynne_ross said:


> Wow! What an amazing first. Dream bag for many (including me)! Enjoy her!



Thank you!!!


----------



## rk4265

My new vert evie tpm


----------



## papertrees

Bought my first Evelyne III PM. Electric blue, I think.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rk4265 said:


> My new vert evie tpm


Love this! Gosh VV is stunning!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this (of course I could have missed it), a purchase from FSH -- the 1938 clutch.  They also make a smaller size compact wallet that has a coin pouch.  The clutch does not have a coin pouch.
> 
> I was told that it is only made in chèvre at this moment, but I don't know if that is true.
> The measurements in inches are 7.5 x 5.5 x 1.75.
> 
> I like it because, unlike the jige, it is not completely flat and can fit things like car key fobs and lipsticks easily.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039352
> View attachment 4039354
> View attachment 4039355


Love this sbelle!!!!!!!!!!!! So practical and just divine in Chevre!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Happy to post here!  My first Kelly!  K25 Rose Pourpre Epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038884
> View attachment 4038885


Super Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 4038918
> 
> My etoupe Togo birkin 30


Nice!


----------



## couturegal576

New spring and summer twillies. I needed to break out of this extended winter one way or another
 Bye Bye Winter!


----------



## lulilu

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this (of course I could have missed it), a purchase from FSH -- the 1938 clutch.  They also make a smaller size compact wallet that has a coin pouch.  The clutch does not have a coin pouch.
> 
> I was told that it is only made in chèvre at this moment, but I don't know if that is true.
> The measurements in inches are 7.5 x 5.5 x 1.75.
> 
> I like it because, unlike the jige, it is not completely flat and can fit things like car key fobs and lipsticks easily.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039352
> View attachment 4039354
> View attachment 4039355



This is so cute and looks like the perfect size!  (I see you are still on your SLG love quest. )


----------



## StylishMD

Micro Rivale in rouge grenat. Wearing with my Clic in beige with rose gold hardware


----------



## shoppermomof4

Finally came in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Rhl2987

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally came in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042458
> View attachment 4042460
> View attachment 4042461


Your bag is gorgeous!! What pink is that?


----------



## MotoChiq

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally came in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042458
> View attachment 4042460
> View attachment 4042461


Congrats on your SO. So gorgeous!


----------



## Gnuj

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally came in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042458
> View attachment 4042460
> View attachment 4042461


Congrats on your SO! Love how well the two colors go together.


----------



## floflo

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally came in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042458
> View attachment 4042460
> View attachment 4042461



So beautiful!  Congrats on the great color combo! [emoji7]


----------



## floflo

A great surprise today ... 
Lindy 26 swift in bleu nuit and rose pourpre. 

I’m soooo in love!!  [emoji173]️ [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rk4265

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally came in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042458
> View attachment 4042460
> View attachment 4042461


Absolutely incredible


----------



## suziez

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally came in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042458
> View attachment 4042460
> View attachment 4042461


Holy Moly - this is gorgeous


----------



## LadyD21

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally came in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042458
> View attachment 4042460
> View attachment 4042461



So beautiful and that twilly was made for your bag!


----------



## APhiJill

Come to Mama! This PM just arrived #Gimme
Now I’m going to slink back to Ban Island [emoji267]


----------



## Tasha1

just bought today
Birkin 35 toffee epsom(?)


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally came in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042458
> View attachment 4042460
> View attachment 4042461



Congratulations [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## peonybu

Got my very first Hermes!! A GP36 in rose pourpre!


----------



## peonybu

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally came in [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042458
> View attachment 4042460
> View attachment 4042461


So pretty!!!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Some small purchases this month, gotta save for bags!! Carmen duo is a match for my SO K, grabbed it while I could, a cashmere bandana and illiana sandals.


----------



## cmkdds

First Magnolia purchase!!! Now I need another.


----------



## NewBeeUn

I went looking for Ex-Libris and left with almost everything(hyperbole) but I am done now until next season where I will limited myself to two or three but if the previews are anything to go by I might just pass. 

Anyway pic of the things I've bought recently











Clic H blanc
Brides De Gala tattoo





Pathera Pardus 140 in bw which is the silk that triggered this and never bought back in January. I'm very happy to have it now.


Plumets du Roy which I may exchange there's only so much leopard print one can take especially when I'm somewhat averse to it





Oran blanc
Parure de Gala which may also be exchanged for the light colour



I still want some black Orans and obviously Ex-Libris

If anyone is interested there are two beautiful beaded Robe Du Soir in NBS. One of which was out of my price range the other I already have in that colourway- it would've left with me otherwise.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My godmother got the picotin touch yesterday! The exotic handles are TDF *drools* 

Comparison photo to show the different blues. Her Picotin (blue electric), my SO (blue sapphire, blue hydra)


----------



## NewBeeUn

A number of scarves incl Brides De Gala and Panthera Pardus, Orans and a clic H. I'm happy and done now until something makes me fall in love. When's the season start?


----------



## LadyD21

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4044470
> View attachment 4044469
> 
> 
> My godmother got the picotin touch yesterday! The exotic handles are TDF *drools*
> 
> Comparison photo to show the different blues. Her Picotin (blue electric), my SO (blue sapphire, blue hydra)



Love your mom's picotin with exotic handles. It gives a different vibe to the bag! 
And your SO Birkin is stunning also; love the colors!


----------



## misspink001

NewBeeUn said:


> A number of scarves incl Brides De Gala and Panthera Pardus, Orans and a clic H. I'm happy and done now until something makes me fall in love. When's the season start?



That’s all...[emoji6] Great choices.


----------



## misspink001

cmkdds said:


> View attachment 4044377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Magnolia purchase!!! Now I need another.



What a great color. Congratulations.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful shawl and shoes!! I have these same shoes and they are so comfy!! I wore mine tonight.  Thinking about getting the same pair in black. Enjoy!!!


Thank you !


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

NewBeeUn said:


> I went looking for Ex-Libris and left with almost everything(hyperbole) but I am done now until next season where I will limited myself to two or three but if the previews are anything to go by I might just pass.
> 
> Anyway pic of the things I've bought recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clic H blanc
> Brides De Gala tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathera Pardus 140 in bw which is the silk that triggered this and never bought back in January. I'm very happy to have it now.
> 
> 
> Plumets du Roy which I may exchange there's only so much leopard print one can take especially when I'm somewhat averse to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oran blanc
> Parure de Gala which may also be exchanged for the light colour
> 
> 
> 
> I still want some black Orans and obviously Ex-Libris
> 
> If anyone is interested there are two beautiful beaded Robe Du Soir in NBS. One of which was out of my price range the other I already have in that colourway- it would've left with me otherwise.



That black and white Panthera gets me every time I see it.


----------



## Tasha1

Ladies, thanks for your Likes


----------



## Lollipop15

Happy to find them at the airport yesterday [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## renet

Lollipop15 said:


> Happy to find them at the airport yesterday [emoji7][emoji177]
> View attachment 4047534



Congrats, dear! Both are lovely! [emoji6][emoji7]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollipop15

renet said:


> Congrats, dear! Both are lovely! [emoji6][emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Lollipop15 said:


> Happy to find them at the airport yesterday [emoji7][emoji177]
> View attachment 4047534


we're twinning on both!


----------



## CottonCandy502

Picked this up yesterday. I'm in love =)


----------



## Notorious Pink

CottonCandy502 said:


> Picked this up yesterday. I'm in love =)



Beautiful!!! Saphir Ostrich?


----------



## CottonCandy502

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!! Saphir Ostrich?


Yes. Good eye!


----------



## nhoness

Nanami_S. said:


> My new year resolution “have a better self control” only last 25 days.... [emoji30]
> I knew I was in trouble when SA texted me with “I have a surprise for you!!”
> It is impossible to say no to this baby.
> B25 Togo Graphite w/ GHW
> View attachment 3947387
> 
> 
> DH had to remind me AGAIN not to overdress a Birkin...
> View attachment 3947389


Oh wow! Congrats hun. Do you have any photos of Graphite in daylight?


----------



## iaiki.com

didn’t expect I will pick this color but it matches my K.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

CottonCandy502 said:


> Picked this up yesterday. I'm in love =)



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

mimifl561 said:


> View attachment 4026594
> View attachment 4026593
> View attachment 4026592
> 
> Picked up a few goodies......
> Birkin 25 Rouge H Togo
> Jige Magnolia
> Amethyst CDC
> A couple Shawls



Very nice additions to your collection!!   I would love to know the colorway of the blue JQ shawl you have there.


----------



## LadyD21

CottonCandy502 said:


> Picked this up yesterday. I'm in love =)



Wow! my favorite leather and colors! congrats, what a beauty!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Lollipop15 said:


> Happy to find them at the airport yesterday [emoji7][emoji177]
> View attachment 4047534



So so cute!  I was offered that same rodeo when I got my K25 and I said no and now I really regret it!! Especially after this pic ‍♀️


----------



## Lollipop15

Ang-Lin said:


> we're twinning on both!



Yay happy to be twins! [emoji1][emoji177]



BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> So so cute!  I was offered that same rodeo when I got my K25 and I said no and now I really regret it!! Especially after this pic ‍♀️



Thanks! Hope you can find this rodeo again [emoji4][emoji178]


----------



## atelierforward

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Some small purchases this month, gotta save for bags!! Carmen duo is a match for my SO K, grabbed it while I could, a cashmere bandana and illiana sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044186
> View attachment 4044187
> View attachment 4044188


LOVE those sandals. I'm not sure I could walk in platforms that high, but it would be worth trying. So pretty


----------



## Gnuj

CottonCandy502 said:


> Picked this up yesterday. I'm in love =)


Beautiful! Congratulations on your new bag.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Transparent bags are making a comeback with brands like Chanel & Celine. My new-to-me Kelly Hand Souvenir de L'exposition 1997! It's my first time purchasing a vintage bag and also my first time buying an H product outside of the store. You can see my cutie K25 along with my rose sakura dogon wallet inside!


----------



## Nanami_S.

nhoness said:


> Oh wow! Congrats hun. Do you have any photos of Graphite in daylight?



Not at this moment. I will try to do some mod-shots next time under the daylight. IMO, Graphite is a true gray with just a hint of blue undertone under the daylight.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Lollipop15 said:


> Happy to find them at the airport yesterday [emoji7][emoji177]
> View attachment 4047534


ADORABLE!!!!! Love them both!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4048507
> 
> View attachment 4048506
> 
> View attachment 4048508
> 
> 
> Transparent bags are making a comeback with brands like Chanel & Celine. My new-to-me Kelly Hand Souvenir de L'exposition 1997! It's my first time purchasing a vintage bag and also my first time buying an H product outside of the store. You can see my cutie K25 along with my rose sakura dogon wallet inside!



Love it [emoji173]️


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Some small purchases this month, gotta save for bags!! Carmen duo is a match for my SO K, grabbed it while I could, a cashmere bandana and illiana sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044186
> View attachment 4044187
> View attachment 4044188


this is fantastic for Fourth of July!


----------



## honhon

bagshopr said:


> New to me Gold Victoria   Sorry for the photo quality- this was taken on my bed right after I opened the box. I will wait til fall to carry her so now I have something to anticipate in the months ahead!
> View attachment 4039175


i have exactly the same bag with you, mine is about a decade old, haven't used it much but i pulled it out for my travel and its the best companion bag.  light, easy, zipper top, durable, no complain!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4048507
> 
> View attachment 4048506
> 
> View attachment 4048508
> 
> 
> Transparent bags are making a comeback with brands like Chanel & Celine. My new-to-me Kelly Hand Souvenir de L'exposition 1997! It's my first time purchasing a vintage bag and also my first time buying an H product outside of the store. You can see my cutie K25 along with my rose sakura dogon wallet inside!



 Very cool! I love how you put it all together.


----------



## MooMooVT

Impatiently waiting for scarf mail arriving today

My DH bought me a Plumets du Roy in vert/rose/blanc for my birthday on Tuesday. Now if the New England weather would cooperate - I'll actually be able to wear it!


----------



## luvparis21

MooMooVT said:


> Impatiently waiting for scarf mail arriving today
> 
> My DH bought me a Plumets du Roy in vert/rose/blanc for my birthday on Tuesday. Now if the New England weather would cooperate - I'll actually be able to wear it!



Happy birthday! [emoji324]


----------



## vanillamochi

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4048507
> 
> View attachment 4048506
> 
> View attachment 4048508
> 
> 
> Transparent bags are making a comeback with brands like Chanel & Celine. My new-to-me Kelly Hand Souvenir de L'exposition 1997! It's my first time purchasing a vintage bag and also my first time buying an H product outside of the store. You can see my cutie K25 along with my rose sakura dogon wallet inside!



It's kelly-ception! Love how you're styling the transparent one


----------



## meiigy

Happy to share my latest purchase, Hermes Roulis mini Q5. Not often an red bag person, but fell for this one at first sight[emoji526][emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Stunette

meiigy said:


> Happy to share my latest purchase, Hermes Roulis mini Q5. Not often an red bag person, but fell for this one at first sight[emoji526][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048912
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Congrats to you! I love bright colors in the smaller bag sizes! enjoy!


----------



## Livia1

meiigy said:


> Happy to share my latest purchase, Hermes Roulis mini Q5. Not often an red bag person, but fell for this one at first sight[emoji526][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048912
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




It's gorgeous! No wonder you fell for it.
Many congrats.


----------



## MooMooVT

Scarf mail!

My birthday present from my DH. I don’t recall seeing this CW revealed before but may have missed it - Plumets du Roy in vert/rose/blanc.

While I won’t get many in this split style - I do love this design & color combo. The colors are perfect for me and the right balance of saturation.

I’ll take mod shots to tomorrow - this is my crappy indoor lighting. (This pic DOES NOT do this scarf justice!)

Thanks for letting me share!

EDIT: vert/rose/blanc


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ladybaga

NewBeeUn said:


> I went looking for Ex-Libris and left with almost everything(hyperbole) but I am done now until next season where I will limited myself to two or three but if the previews are anything to go by I might just pass.
> 
> Anyway pic of the things I've bought recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clic H blanc
> Brides De Gala tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pathera Pardus 140 in bw which is the silk that triggered this and never bought back in January. I'm very happy to have it now.
> 
> 
> Plumets du Roy which I may exchange there's only so much leopard print one can take especially when I'm somewhat averse to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oran blanc
> Parure de Gala which may also be exchanged for the light colour
> 
> 
> 
> I still want some black Orans and obviously Ex-Libris
> 
> If anyone is interested there are two beautiful beaded Robe Du Soir in NBS. One of which was out of my price range the other I already have in that colourway- it would've left with me otherwise.


I love all of your purchases! Congratulations to you! enjoy!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4048507
> 
> View attachment 4048506
> 
> View attachment 4048508
> 
> 
> Transparent bags are making a comeback with brands like Chanel & Celine. My new-to-me Kelly Hand Souvenir de L'exposition 1997! It's my first time purchasing a vintage bag and also my first time buying an H product outside of the store. You can see my cutie K25 along with my rose sakura dogon wallet inside!




I've been thinking about gettting this bag! How do you like it- does it have the same durability as a regular bag? Do you feel you could carry the same amount of stuff that you could in a leather Kelly?


----------



## okiern1981

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I've been thinking about gettting this bag! How do you like it- does it have the same durability as a regular bag? Do you feel you could carry the same amount of stuff that you could in a leather Kelly?



Me too with this one!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I've been thinking about gettting this bag! How do you like it- does it have the same durability as a regular bag? Do you feel you could carry the same amount of stuff that you could in a leather Kelly?





okiern1981 said:


> Me too with this one!



@BagsNBaguettes @okiern1981 Like mentioned in my original post, it is vintage and purchased second-hand. I think you have to mentally prepare yourself for signs of wear on the vinyl and tarnished hardware. The quality depends on how the previous owner took care of it. If you're okay with signs of wear, then I definitely think you should get it! 

It's plastic, so I would definitely say its more durable than a regular k (in a sense). I think the price of the bag + the material will allow us to be more carefree when using it. Unlike regular leathers (with the exception of barenia), it's almost everything-proof! It's by far the most durable cheapest H bag that I own hahaha. While the plastic portion is very durable, some of the stitching is not holding up. 

I think it can fit the same amount, if not more than a leather kelly. Width wize, it is 40 so it can technically fit more than a k32. However, it doesn't follow the usual proportions of the k. As you can see in the photo, the height is about the height of my k25. I think that's quite impressive given my k32 can't fit other items if the k25 is put inside. If you look carefully, you can see the magazine that I placed inside the bag (behind my k25 and wallet). HTH!


----------



## Cygne18

meiigy said:


> Happy to share my latest purchase, Hermes Roulis mini Q5. Not often an red bag person, but fell for this one at first sight[emoji526][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048912
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


SHE's GORGEOUS! Congratulations on getting an excellent bag in a fantastic color. I'm green with envy!


----------



## lala28

Happy to share one of my latest purchases... not something I would ever have expected to buy from Hermes, but I have been in love with this pattern and the marine/white coloration all season.  In addition, I’ve always wanted a one piece swimsuit that was stylish and flattering, modest enough to wear in the presence of other parents and grown ups who I have to see regularly, and not have to worry about anything accidentally popping out or riding up!  




I’ve never tried on a two-piece swimsuit from H for comparison, but I was really surprised at the modest cut of this swimsuit.  It has been a long, long time since I wore “bikini briefs” (and I don’t mean this negatively).  I guess I’m so accustomed to higher cut (on the leg) underwear or boy shorts that it took me by surprise - lol.  Anyway, thank goodness there wasn’t a camera in the dressing room (or if there was, god bless the poor individual who has to watch this footage) because I jumped up and down, bent over, stretched side to side, and did a little jiggle dance to see if the swimsuit kept everything in place, and it did! It’s also a quite comfortable fit and I felt like I could easily eat some nachos poolside without having to hold my stomach in.


----------



## periogirl28

lala28 said:


> Happy to share one of my latest purchases... not something I would ever have expected to buy from Hermes, but I have been in love with this pattern and the marine/white coloration all season.  In addition, I’ve always wanted a one piece swimsuit that was stylish and flattering, modest enough to wear in the presence of other parents and grown ups who I have to see regularly, and not have to worry about anything accidentally popping out or riding up!
> 
> View attachment 4049823
> 
> 
> I’ve never tried on a two-piece swimsuit from H for comparison, but I was really surprised at the modest cut of this swimsuit.  It has been a long, long time since I wore “bikini briefs” (and I don’t mean this negatively).  I guess I’m so accustomed to higher cut (on the leg) underwear or boy shorts that it took me by surprise - lol.  Anyway, thank goodness there wasn’t a camera in the dressing room (or if there was, god bless the poor individual who has to watch this footage) because I jumped up and down, bent over, stretched side to side, and did a little jiggle dance to see if the swimsuit kept everything in place, and it did! It’s also a quite comfortable fit and I felt like I could easily eat some nachos poolside without having to hold my stomach in.


I love the set!


----------



## Nerja

lala28 said:


> Happy to share one of my latest purchases... not something I would ever have expected to buy from Hermes, but I have been in love with this pattern and the marine/white coloration all season.  In addition, I’ve always wanted a one piece swimsuit that was stylish and flattering, modest enough to wear in the presence of other parents and grown ups who I have to see regularly, and not have to worry about anything accidentally popping out or riding up!
> 
> View attachment 4049823
> 
> 
> I’ve never tried on a two-piece swimsuit from H for comparison, but I was really surprised at the modest cut of this swimsuit.  It has been a long, long time since I wore “bikini briefs” (and I don’t mean this negatively).  I guess I’m so accustomed to higher cut (on the leg) underwear or boy shorts that it took me by surprise - lol.  Anyway, thank goodness there wasn’t a camera in the dressing room (or if there was, god bless the poor individual who has to watch this footage) because I jumped up and down, bent over, stretched side to side, and did a little jiggle dance to see if the swimsuit kept everything in place, and it did! It’s also a quite comfortable fit and I felt like I could easily eat some nachos poolside without having to hold my stomach in.


Beautiful set!


----------



## Monique1004

lala28 said:


> Happy to share one of my latest purchases... not something I would ever have expected to buy from Hermes, but I have been in love with this pattern and the marine/white coloration all season.  In addition, I’ve always wanted a one piece swimsuit that was stylish and flattering, modest enough to wear in the presence of other parents and grown ups who I have to see regularly, and not have to worry about anything accidentally popping out or riding up!
> 
> View attachment 4049823
> 
> 
> I’ve never tried on a two-piece swimsuit from H for comparison, but I was really surprised at the modest cut of this swimsuit.  It has been a long, long time since I wore “bikini briefs” (and I don’t mean this negatively).  I guess I’m so accustomed to higher cut (on the leg) underwear or boy shorts that it took me by surprise - lol.  Anyway, thank goodness there wasn’t a camera in the dressing room (or if there was, god bless the poor individual who has to watch this footage) because I jumped up and down, bent over, stretched side to side, and did a little jiggle dance to see if the swimsuit kept everything in place, and it did! It’s also a quite comfortable fit and I felt like I could easily eat some nachos poolside without having to hold my stomach in.



Love the swimsuit. I got the one in pink & red. Don't you agree that the swimsuit look better in person? I can't wait till summer to arrive!


----------



## lala28

Monique1004 said:


> Love the swimsuit. I got the one in pink & red. Don't you agree that the swimsuit look better in person? I can't wait till summer to arrive!



Yes, totally.  I like the flattering neckline and the waist slimming stripe! Lol!


----------



## westcoastgal

lala28 said:


> Happy to share one of my latest purchases... not something I would ever have expected to buy from Hermes, but I have been in love with this pattern and the marine/white coloration all season.  In addition, I’ve always wanted a one piece swimsuit that was stylish and flattering, modest enough to wear in the presence of other parents and grown ups who I have to see regularly, and not have to worry about anything accidentally popping out or riding up!
> 
> View attachment 4049823
> 
> 
> I’ve never tried on a two-piece swimsuit from H for comparison, but I was really surprised at the modest cut of this swimsuit.  It has been a long, long time since I wore “bikini briefs” (and I don’t mean this negatively).  I guess I’m so accustomed to higher cut (on the leg) underwear or boy shorts that it took me by surprise - lol.  Anyway, thank goodness there wasn’t a camera in the dressing room (or if there was, god bless the poor individual who has to watch this footage) because I jumped up and down, bent over, stretched side to side, and did a little jiggle dance to see if the swimsuit kept everything in place, and it did! It’s also a quite comfortable fit and I felt like I could easily eat some nachos poolside without having to hold my stomach in.


It’s really elegant.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

My new oran!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> Happy to share one of my latest purchases... not something I would ever have expected to buy from Hermes, but I have been in love with this pattern and the marine/white coloration all season.  In addition, I’ve always wanted a one piece swimsuit that was stylish and flattering, modest enough to wear in the presence of other parents and grown ups who I have to see regularly, and not have to worry about anything accidentally popping out or riding up!
> 
> View attachment 4049823
> 
> 
> I’ve never tried on a two-piece swimsuit from H for comparison, but I was really surprised at the modest cut of this swimsuit.  It has been a long, long time since I wore “bikini briefs” (and I don’t mean this negatively).  I guess I’m so accustomed to higher cut (on the leg) underwear or boy shorts that it took me by surprise - lol.  Anyway, thank goodness there wasn’t a camera in the dressing room (or if there was, god bless the poor individual who has to watch this footage) because I jumped up and down, bent over, stretched side to side, and did a little jiggle dance to see if the swimsuit kept everything in place, and it did! It’s also a quite comfortable fit and I felt like I could easily eat some nachos poolside without having to hold my stomach in.


In love with this design! Stunning pair!


----------



## papertrees

Here’s my first Hermes purchase.


----------



## okiern1981

papertrees said:


> Here’s my first Hermes purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050740



Congratulations!  Welcome to the slippery slope of Hermès! They’re like potato chips...you can’t have just one!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lala28 said:


> Happy to share one of my latest purchases... not something I would ever have expected to buy from Hermes, but I have been in love with this pattern and the marine/white coloration all season.  In addition, I’ve always wanted a one piece swimsuit that was stylish and flattering, modest enough to wear in the presence of other parents and grown ups who I have to see regularly, and not have to worry about anything accidentally popping out or riding up!
> 
> View attachment 4049823
> 
> 
> I’ve never tried on a two-piece swimsuit from H for comparison, but I was really surprised at the modest cut of this swimsuit.  It has been a long, long time since I wore “bikini briefs” (and I don’t mean this negatively).  I guess I’m so accustomed to higher cut (on the leg) underwear or boy shorts that it took me by surprise - lol.  Anyway, thank goodness there wasn’t a camera in the dressing room (or if there was, god bless the poor individual who has to watch this footage) because I jumped up and down, bent over, stretched side to side, and did a little jiggle dance to see if the swimsuit kept everything in place, and it did! It’s also a quite comfortable fit and I felt like I could easily eat some nachos poolside without having to hold my stomach in.



I think you’ve just sold me on this! I need a bathing suit for public use (I tend to avoid bathing suits in public, at most I will wear a two piece with a sarong or beach pant) but with our planned trip next month and rejoining our cc, I’m going to need one!). 




Israeli_Flava said:


> My new oran!!!



Looooooooove!!!


----------



## StylishMD

Israeli_Flava said:


> My new oran!!!


Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## papertrees

okiern1981 said:


> Congratulations!  Welcome to the slippery slope of Hermès! They’re like potato chips...you can’t have just one!



I know! I’m already eyeing a Kelly.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Calvi MM pouch in magnolia  So pretty!!!


----------



## renet

Orangefanatic said:


> Calvi MM pouch in magnolia  So pretty!!!



This is so pretty. Does it come with the zip pounch as well? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

lala28 said:


> Happy to share one of my latest purchases... not something I would ever have expected to buy from Hermes, but I have been in love with this pattern and the marine/white coloration all season.  In addition, I’ve always wanted a one piece swimsuit that was stylish and flattering, modest enough to wear in the presence of other parents and grown ups who I have to see regularly, and not have to worry about anything accidentally popping out or riding up!
> 
> View attachment 4049823
> 
> 
> I’ve never tried on a two-piece swimsuit from H for comparison, but I was really surprised at the modest cut of this swimsuit.  It has been a long, long time since I wore “bikini briefs” (and I don’t mean this negatively).  I guess I’m so accustomed to higher cut (on the leg) underwear or boy shorts that it took me by surprise - lol.  Anyway, thank goodness there wasn’t a camera in the dressing room (or if there was, god bless the poor individual who has to watch this footage) because I jumped up and down, bent over, stretched side to side, and did a little jiggle dance to see if the swimsuit kept everything in place, and it did! It’s also a quite comfortable fit and I felt like I could easily eat some nachos poolside without having to hold my stomach in.



Is that the matching sarong? I’ve been contemplating getting that swimsuit as well. I love the way it looks together [emoji173]️


----------



## lala28

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Is that the matching sarong? I’ve been contemplating getting that swimsuit as well. I love the way it looks together [emoji173]️



Yes, it’s my first H pareo/sarong.  I also got the jersey tee in the same pattern and color!


----------



## Monique1004

Cute pico18 Etain w/ GHW. I love it with the gold hardware.


----------



## atelierforward

Israeli_Flava said:


> My new oran!!!


Still can't get over how well this matches your RJ! These Orans are super summery and delicious.


----------



## Luvbolide

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Pick this up today!  My first silk scarf (besides twillies I only have CSGMs!) the pink hem and polka dots totally sold me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049330




That pink contrast is TDF on the grey.  Got my first 140 silk this season - black/white Panthera.  Now you are making me want a second!!  Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## Meowwu

New ring! Amazing how much the small diamonds sparkle in person.


----------



## jjlim3447

Cinhetic box bag! my recent purchased.


----------



## Stansy

renet said:


> This is so pretty. Does it come with the zip pounch as well? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does.


----------



## doni

Also sold on the swimsuit. Love the cut. Off to try it at the store next week. Hadn’t realized Hermes had such nice swimwear!


----------



## Orangefanatic

renet said:


> This is so pretty. Does it come with the zip pounch as well? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! and the price is so nice too


----------



## Israeli_Flava

atelierforward said:


> Still can't get over how well this matches your RJ! These Orans are super summery and delicious.


Me neither dear!! I nearly fainted!!! I’m so happy to finally have a matching pair of shoes for my B and belt kit. I will actually wear them now!! Xoxoxo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Orangefanatic said:


> Calvi MM pouch in magnolia  So pretty!!!


This color is heavenly


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meiigy said:


> Happy to share my latest purchase, Hermes Roulis mini Q5. Not often an red bag person, but fell for this one at first sight[emoji526][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048912
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I see why!!! She’s gorgeous and the perfect pop!!!!


----------



## renet

Stansy said:


> Yes it does.





Orangefanatic said:


> Yep! and the price is so nice too



Thanks, ladies! Will ask my SA to keep a lookout for me. [emoji7][emoji4][emoji253]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cavluv

jjlim3447 said:


> Cinhetic box bag! my recent purchased.
> 
> View attachment 4051592
> View attachment 4051593
> View attachment 4051594



This bag is GORGEOUS!!!!!! Perfection.


----------



## umlm

Hermes shoes 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Stansy

Dogon card case (I use it as my wallet) in geranium.


----------



## Mrs.Z

B 35  Togo Blue Nuit/magnolia verso


----------



## lala28

Mrs.Z said:


> B 35  Togo Blue Nuit/magnolia verso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052211
> View attachment 4052214



So classy and lovely!


----------



## cavalla

Kkho said:


> I didn’t get to see my lovely SA in Paris this time but she still managed to save a beauty for me. May I present miss sellier k28 in tangerine. Am very happy. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4035090



What a happy color!!!


----------



## pjhm

Perfume!


----------



## Monique1004

doni said:


> Also sold on the swimsuit. Love the cut. Off to try it at the store next week. Hadn’t realized Hermes had such nice swimwear!
> 
> View attachment 4051619
> View attachment 4051620
> View attachment 4051621



Yes! I’m getting at least one every year. They’re very flattering as well. They actually look better in real person than the skinny models IMO. LOL.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Thank you for the LIKES everyone!!


----------



## Luvbolide

jjlim3447 said:


> Cinhetic box bag! my recent purchased.
> 
> View attachment 4051592
> View attachment 4051593
> View attachment 4051594





I really love this little bag - how lucky you are to get your hands on one!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Ccc1

Mrs.Z said:


> B 35  Togo Blue Nuit/magnolia verso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052211
> View attachment 4052214


So pretty Congratulations!


----------



## Luvquality

sparks1007 said:


> This amazingness. B35 in vache naturelle with Docride hardware.


OMG! Gorgeous!!


----------



## MAGJES

Ms.Etain has joined the family.


----------



## sparks1007

Luvquality said:


> OMG! Gorgeous!!



Thanks!


----------



## labellavita27

Orangefanatic said:


> Calvi MM pouch in magnolia  So pretty!!!



Can you do a mod shot with it?


----------



## Gnuj

MAGJES said:


> Ms.Etain has joined the family.



Love the color! Is it a 25?


----------



## Toronto Carre

Mrs.Z said:


> B 35  Togo Blue Nuit/magnolia verso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052211
> View attachment 4052214



Your B is dreamy. Great colour selections.


----------



## Toronto Carre

Monique1004 said:


> Cute pico18 Etain w/ GHW. I love it with the gold hardware.
> View attachment 4051257


I just love this colour. So classic in all styles/models.


----------



## Orangefanatic

labellavita27 said:


> Can you do a mod shot with it?



Hope this helps


----------



## labellavita27

Orangefanatic said:


> Hope this helps



Thank you! It’s so cute but I am not sure what I could use it for.


----------



## Orangefanatic

labellavita27 said:


> Thank you! It’s so cute but I am not sure what I could use it for.


The description says, ipad mini case, i am thinking to put it in Mini Birkin or Kelly for pouch.


----------



## suziez

Mrs.Z said:


> B 35  Togo Blue Nuit/magnolia verso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052211
> View attachment 4052214


I am so in love with this bag......


----------



## Pessie

Double Sens


----------



## 1LV

Pessie said:


> Double Sens
> View attachment 4052708
> View attachment 4052707


Congrats on your DS.  Really like this combination.  What size is this?


----------



## Pessie

1LV said:


> Congrats on your DS.  Really like this combination.  What size is this?


Thank you it’s the 36  it’s from 2015


----------



## 1LV

Pessie said:


> Thank you it’s the 36  it’s from 2015


Lucky you! I am having no luck finding a 36.  Have fun with yours.   I’m 5’3” and worry the 45 will overwhelm me.  Plus I don’t carry enough to warrant a 45.


----------



## labellavita27

Orangefanatic said:


> The description says, ipad mini case, i am thinking to put it in Mini Birkin or Kelly for pouch.



I would have put my iPad Pro if they made one for it lol It’s so cute but I can’t think of what to use it for to even buy one sigh [emoji17]


----------



## Orangefanatic

labellavita27 said:


> I would have put my iPad Pro if they made one for it lol It’s so cute but I can’t think of what to use it for to even buy one sigh [emoji17]


There is one size up for Ipad. This is MM size
You can just use it like chanel o-case.


----------



## ladysarah

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4048507
> 
> View attachment 4048506
> 
> View attachment 4048508
> 
> 
> Transparent bags are making a comeback with brands like Chanel & Celine. My new-to-me Kelly Hand Souvenir de L'exposition 1997! It's my first time purchasing a vintage bag and also my first time buying an H product outside of the store. You can see my cutie K25 along with my rose sakura dogon wallet inside!


This is the most beautiful and creative styling I ve seen for a long time. Thank you so much - great inspiration! One can use different colour wallets, shawls, so many good ideas!


----------



## milotic55

I finally finally got this beauty, it was sooo hard so so hard to find itt


----------



## Notorious Pink

labellavita27 said:


> I would have put my iPad Pro if they made one for it lol It’s so cute but I can’t think of what to use it for to even buy one sigh [emoji17]



The e-zip will fit the smaller iPad Pro.


----------



## Ang-Lin

1LV said:


> Lucky you! I am having no luck finding a 36.  Have fun with yours.   I’m 5’3” and worry the 45 will overwhelm me.  Plus I don’t carry enough to warrant a 45.


I can agree that it's almost impossible to find a 36 in store. On-line was a lot easier. I got mine from the Europe website earlier this year and back then there were a few options in terms of the color combo.  I did a quick check right now and the Europe website only has one, and the US website only has a couple of exotic options... Probably not what you would imagine your Double Sense to come in


----------



## 1LV

Ang-Lin said:


> I can agree that it's almost impossible to find a 36 in store. On-line was a lot easier. I got mine from the Europe website earlier this year and back then there were a few options in terms of the color combo.  I did a quick check right now and the Europe website only has one, and the US website only has a couple of exotic options... Probably not what you would imagine your Double Sense to come in


Thanks, I saw those on the US site.  And you’re right about the exotics.  Not what I had in mind! Lol!  A $30k DS isn’t happening!


----------



## Ang-Lin

1LV said:


> A $30k DS isn’t happening!


Amen!!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

milotic55 said:


> I finally finally got this beauty, it was sooo hard so so hard to find itt


Wow, first time I've seen this color combo. It's my fav so far! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## clanalois

Kelly classic wallet in bleu tempte, Mississsippiensis alligator, complete with Farandole 120cm silver chain. I am IN LOVE.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4053014
> 
> This is the most beautiful and creative styling I ve seen for a long time. Thank you so much - great inspiration! One can use different colour wallets, shawls, so many good ideas!


I’m so flattered! I agree that putting shawls inside will elevate this bag. The possibilities are endless~


----------



## LovingTheOrange

What’s smaller (and even more useless) than a mini Kelly? My new-to-me MICRO Birkin. If only I started collecting H during the turn of the millennium, then I wouldn’t have to pay such a premium on this collector’s piece. Too bad I was only 6 years old at the time ahaha... 

Back on topic: this is probably the least practical bag that I own. It’s more of an accessory on my other bags like my K25 (pictured below). It can’t even fit my iPhone X- it only holds a cardholder and one lipstick!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> What’s smaller (and even more useless) than a mini Kelly? My new-to-me MICRO Birkin. If only I started collecting H during the turn of the millennium, then I wouldn’t have to pay such a premium on this collector’s piece. Too bad I was only 6 years old at the time ahaha...
> 
> Back on topic: this is probably the least practical bag that I own. It’s more of an accessory on my other bags like my K25 (pictured below). It can’t even fit my iPhone X- it only holds a cardholder and one lipstick!
> 
> View attachment 4053316
> 
> View attachment 4053317
> 
> View attachment 4053320


It is the cutest though !!


----------



## loves

clanalois said:


> Kelly classic wallet in bleu tempte, Mississsippiensis alligator, complete with Farandole 120cm silver chain. I am IN LOVE.


SO BEAUTIFUL, I love Bleu Tempete in exotic. Congratulations.


----------



## Hat Trick

LovingTheOrange said:


> What’s smaller (and even more useless) than a mini Kelly? My new-to-me MICRO Birkin. If only I started collecting H during the turn of the millennium, then I wouldn’t have to pay such a premium on this collector’s piece. Too bad I was only 6 years old at the time ahaha...
> 
> Back on topic: this is probably the least practical bag that I own. It’s more of an accessory on my other bags like my K25 (pictured below). It can’t even fit my iPhone X- it only holds a cardholder and one lipstick!
> 
> View attachment 4053316
> 
> View attachment 4053317
> 
> View attachment 4053320



Ha ha ha. Yes, tiny, but thank you for posting.


----------



## Viva_Birkin

Been on a severe H binge the past couple of months
Twillies x 6
CDC ring
White pop H rose gold earrings 
Etoupe swift rose gold kelly rivale bracelet 
Malachite PM rodeo
Rose poupre MM rodeo 
Blue paradis and poppy evercolour calvi
“Birkin” HAC 32cm vache natural


----------



## lala28

Viva_Birkin said:


> Been on a severe H binge the past couple of months
> Twillies x 6
> CDC ring
> White pop H rose gold earrings
> Etoupe swift rose gold kelly rivale bracelet
> Malachite PM rodeo
> Rose poupre MM rodeo
> Blue paradis and poppy evercolour calvi
> “Birkin” HAC 32cm vache natural



All so gorgeous, but my favorite piece is your VN HAC... love VN. [emoji173]️. Congratulations!


----------



## ladysarah

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m so flattered! I agree that putting shawls inside will elevate this bag. The possibilities are endless~


Yes do post some more photos with different combos if you can! Such a terrific idea, especially for summer travel, pool etc.


----------



## lallybelle

First B. Noir Togo with PHW. Size 30.


----------



## WilliamLion

Viva_Birkin said:


> Been on a severe H binge the past couple of months
> Twillies x 6
> CDC ring
> White pop H rose gold earrings
> Etoupe swift rose gold kelly rivale bracelet
> Malachite PM rodeo
> Rose poupre MM rodeo
> Blue paradis and poppy evercolour calvi
> “Birkin” HAC 32cm vache natural


I just LOOOOOOOVE that VN HAC!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

lallybelle said:


> First B. Noir Togo with PHW. Size 30.
> 
> View attachment 4054411
> View attachment 4054412


A beautiful classic! Congrats!


----------



## cocomlle

LovingTheOrange said:


> What’s smaller (and even more useless) than a mini Kelly? My new-to-me MICRO Birkin. If only I started collecting H during the turn of the millennium, then I wouldn’t have to pay such a premium on this collector’s piece. Too bad I was only 6 years old at the time ahaha...
> 
> Back on topic: this is probably the least practical bag that I own. It’s more of an accessory on my other bags like my K25 (pictured below). It can’t even fit my iPhone X- it only holds a cardholder and one lipstick!
> 
> View attachment 4053316
> 
> View attachment 4053317
> 
> View attachment 4053320



That Micro B is beyond cute!!! Love it!


----------



## Viva_Birkin

lala28 said:


> All so gorgeous, but my favorite piece is your VN HAC... love VN. [emoji173]️. Congratulations!


Thank you!
Yes so lucky to have found this gem
Even the SA was like “wow.. you’re so lucky that your bag is in a “nude” colour so you can just dress it up with whatever colour”
Little did she know I have other colours lined up on my wish list still


----------



## Viva_Birkin

WilliamLion said:


> I just LOOOOOOOVE that VN HAC!!!


thank you!
I love how she just shines in pictures.. so photogenic ❤️


----------



## mp4

lallybelle said:


> First B. Noir Togo with PHW. Size 30.
> 
> View attachment 4054411
> View attachment 4054412



Welcome to the H side!


----------



## lallybelle

acrowcounted said:


> A beautiful classic! Congrats!


Thank you!


mp4 said:


> Welcome to the H side!



Thanks! I'm so excited!


----------



## Nerja

lallybelle said:


> First B. Noir Togo with PHW. Size 30.
> 
> View attachment 4054411
> View attachment 4054412


Gorgeous.  The perfect first B.  Enjoy you lovely black beauty!


----------



## cocomlle

Dogon Recto-Verso wallet, PM Rodeo and Graff Twilly...


----------



## sassygee

lallybelle said:


> First B. Noir Togo with PHW. Size 30.
> 
> View attachment 4054411
> View attachment 4054412


Very nice and classic selection.  Wow Lallybelle welcome to the orange side.  I am sure anything you collect will be a wonderful addition to all of your wonderful Chanel purses and accessories.


----------



## lallybelle

sassygee said:


> Very nice and classic selection.  Wow Lallybelle welcome to the orange side.  I am sure anything you collect will be a wonderful addition to all of your wonderful Chanel purses and accessories.



Thank you. That’s very sweet. [emoji3]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

LovingTheOrange said:


> What’s smaller (and even more useless) than a mini Kelly? My new-to-me MICRO Birkin. If only I started collecting H during the turn of the millennium, then I wouldn’t have to pay such a premium on this collector’s piece. Too bad I was only 6 years old at the time ahaha...
> 
> Back on topic: this is probably the least practical bag that I own. It’s more of an accessory on my other bags like my K25 (pictured below). It can’t even fit my iPhone X- it only holds a cardholder and one lipstick!
> 
> View attachment 4053316
> 
> View attachment 4053317
> 
> View attachment 4053320


I think you could also use it as an adorable ornament on the Christmas Tree


----------



## Nerja

lallybelle said:


> First B. Noir Togo with PHW. Size 30.
> 
> View attachment 4054411
> View attachment 4054412


Lallybelle, great choice - the perfect B! congratulations and welcome to the beautiful land of orange!  Enjoy your black beauty!  PS:  you have a gorgeous Chanel collection!


----------



## lallybelle

Nerja said:


> Lallybelle, great choice - the perfect B! congratulations and welcome to the beautiful land of orange!  Enjoy your black beauty!  PS:  you have a gorgeous Chanel collection!



Thank you so much.


----------



## OhManolo

lala28 said:


> Happy to share one of my latest purchases... not something I would ever have expected to buy from Hermes, but I have been in love with this pattern and the marine/white coloration all season.  In addition, I’ve always wanted a one piece swimsuit that was stylish and flattering, modest enough to wear in the presence of other parents and grown ups who I have to see regularly, and not have to worry about anything accidentally popping out or riding up!
> 
> View attachment 4049823
> 
> 
> I’ve never tried on a two-piece swimsuit from H for comparison, but I was really surprised at the modest cut of this swimsuit.  It has been a long, long time since I wore “bikini briefs” (and I don’t mean this negatively).  I guess I’m so accustomed to higher cut (on the leg) underwear or boy shorts that it took me by surprise - lol.  Anyway, thank goodness there wasn’t a camera in the dressing room (or if there was, god bless the poor individual who has to watch this footage) because I jumped up and down, bent over, stretched side to side, and did a little jiggle dance to see if the swimsuit kept everything in place, and it did! It’s also a quite comfortable fit and I felt like I could easily eat some nachos poolside without having to hold my stomach in.



I love this! Need to be twins with you on both soon! [emoji16][emoji41]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My SO B25 chèvre in RC and BE inside with BGHW. It took less or around 6 months, pretty quick. I’m so excited although with 2 H bags in less than a month apart I soon need to head to Ban island.


----------



## okiern1981

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SO B25 chèvre in RC and BE inside with BGHW. It took less or around 6 months, pretty quick. I’m so excited although with 2 H bags in less than a month apart I soon need to head to Ban island.
> 
> View attachment 4056521
> View attachment 4056522
> View attachment 4056523
> View attachment 4056524



Love this combination!  I have one in a 35!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SO B25 chèvre in RC and BE inside with BGHW. It took less or around 6 months, pretty quick. I’m so excited although with 2 H bags in less than a month apart I soon need to head to Ban island.
> 
> View attachment 4056521
> View attachment 4056522
> View attachment 4056523
> View attachment 4056524


Beautiful combo! Congratulations


----------



## cocomlle

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SO B25 chèvre in RC and BE inside with BGHW. It took less or around 6 months, pretty quick. I’m so excited although with 2 H bags in less than a month apart I soon need to head to Ban island.
> 
> View attachment 4056521
> View attachment 4056522
> View attachment 4056523
> View attachment 4056524



Wow, that is gorgeous!  Congrats! I'll see you on Ban Island...although I've escaped a few times already.


----------



## cocomlle

Not really a purchase per se ... DH picked up a little something-something at Heathrow H on his way home. Murry modeling the twilly (he didn’t bother w/ the silk since he got the twilly box ribbon ). For reference, it’s the Tapis Persans twilly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SO B25 chèvre in RC and BE inside with BGHW. It took less or around 6 months, pretty quick. I’m so excited although with 2 H bags in less than a month apart I soon need to head to Ban island.
> 
> View attachment 4056521
> View attachment 4056522
> View attachment 4056523
> View attachment 4056524



Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

cocomlle said:


> Not really a purchase per se ... DH picked up a little something-something at Heathrow H on his way home. Murry modeling the twilly (he didn’t bother w/ the silk since he got the twilly box ribbon ). For reference, it’s the Tapis Persans twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4057362



Murry


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lallybelle said:


> First B. Noir Togo with PHW. Size 30.
> 
> View attachment 4054411
> View attachment 4054412


Wow way to hit it out of the park on the first B Lally!!! Welcome to the slippery orange slope!!! Bye bye Chanel hahahahah


----------



## lallybelle

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow way to hit it out of the park on the first B Lally!!! Welcome to the slippery orange slope!!! Bye bye Chanel hahahahah


Thanks IF! I don't know about goodbye to CC completely...ha, but  do confess to already ploting my next H!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cocomlle said:


> Dogon Recto-Verso wallet, PM Rodeo and Graff Twilly...
> View attachment 4054689


That little rodeo made me jump !! Such a beautiful combo !! Would that be Blue Nuit and Rose Pourpre ?


----------



## acrowcounted

I couldn’t decide between the Vert Vertigo Evelyne TPM and the Magnolia Evelyne TPM so I took them both. My SA also located the much raved about swimsuit for me and I love it! Thanks to the TPF girls who enabled me on the swimsuit; it’s really a flattering piece (and I love how it comes with a pouch in the same pattern and a unique zippered dust bag!)


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

clanalois said:


> Kelly classic wallet in bleu tempte, Mississsippiensis alligator, complete with Farandole 120cm silver chain. I am IN LOVE.



[emoji7]Stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

LovingTheOrange said:


> What’s smaller (and even more useless) than a mini Kelly? My new-to-me MICRO Birkin. If only I started collecting H during the turn of the millennium, then I wouldn’t have to pay such a premium on this collector’s piece. Too bad I was only 6 years old at the time ahaha...
> 
> Back on topic: this is probably the least practical bag that I own. It’s more of an accessory on my other bags like my K25 (pictured below). It can’t even fit my iPhone X- it only holds a cardholder and one lipstick!
> 
> View attachment 4053316
> 
> View attachment 4053317
> 
> View attachment 4053320



That’s too adorable! Where did you get it from?


----------



## cocomlle

chkpfbeliever said:


> That little rodeo made me jump !! Such a beautiful combo !! Would that be Blue Nuit and Rose Pourpre ?



The PM rodeo is sooo cute! I thought it was Blue Nuit too, but per the receipt, it's bleu saphir/rouge pourpre/naturel bouton d'or.


----------



## cocomlle

acrowcounted said:


> *I couldn’t decide between the Vert Vertigo Evelyne TPM and the Magnolia Evelyne TPM so I took them both*. My SA also located the much raved about swimsuit for me and I love it! Thanks to the TPF girls who enabled me on the swimsuit; it’s really a flattering piece (and I love how it comes with a pouch in the same pattern and a unique zippered dust bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057786



Haha! I like your H spirit!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

acrowcounted said:


> I couldn’t decide between the Vert Vertigo Evelyne TPM and the Magnolia Evelyne TPM so I took them both. My SA also located the much raved about swimsuit for me and I love it! Thanks to the TPF girls who enabled me on the swimsuit; it’s really a flattering piece (and I love how it comes with a pouch in the same pattern and a unique zippered dust bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057786


Do you know the name of the swimsuit? I want to add it to my list too!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> That’s too adorable! Where did you get it from?


From a Japanese vintage store! Japan has the best vintage H boutiques. There's a thread about it on TPF too


----------



## NewBeeUn

LovingTheOrange said:


> Do you know the name of the swimsuit? I want to add it to my list too!


Makemo


----------



## Le Lion

I am so happy to share my first ever Hermès purchase with you Ladies! 

I was only craving a Kelly and other Hermès Items didn’t speak so much to me. But then I was searching for a small, minimalistic coin purse and some nice Lady in the LV Subforum mentioned the Hermès Bastia. So I went in my boutique and sadly they hadn’t colors in stock I was interested in. 
I just checked the Hermès website and my heartbeat went up as I saw the sweet Bastia in a beautiful blue (céleste). I ordered it immediately 

I choose the shipping in the boutique to hopefully get recognized as a customer to get this Kelly bag . But I kind of get the Hermès vibe and I am interested in some other items too


----------



## WilliamLion

acrowcounted said:


> I couldn’t decide between the Vert Vertigo Evelyne TPM and the Magnolia Evelyne TPM so I took them both. My SA also located the much raved about swimsuit for me and I love it! Thanks to the TPF girls who enabled me on the swimsuit; it’s really a flattering piece (and I love how it comes with a pouch in the same pattern and a unique zippered dust bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057786



Those Evie are sooooo cute!!


----------



## lala28

acrowcounted said:


> I couldn’t decide between the Vert Vertigo Evelyne TPM and the Magnolia Evelyne TPM so I took them both. My SA also located the much raved about swimsuit for me and I love it! Thanks to the TPF girls who enabled me on the swimsuit; it’s really a flattering piece (and I love how it comes with a pouch in the same pattern and a unique zippered dust bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057786



A zippered dustbag?? I didn’t get one! Lol.


----------



## acrowcounted

lala28 said:


> A zippered dustbag?? I didn’t get one! Lol.


I’m probably not describing it well. It’s like a zippered burlap pouch.


----------



## lala28

acrowcounted said:


> I’m probably not describing it well. It’s like a zippered burlap pouch.
> View attachment 4058016



Yup, still didn’t get one.  Lol.  

Congratulations on your beautiful new editions! I love the bright colors and your ensemble is perfect for the spring/ summer season!


----------



## elly_fong

This is my latest purchase! [emoji5]


----------



## MSO13

I’ve asked for a Medor every time I’ve been to the store for 2 years, finally found the one 
Black Chèvre with Permabrass. Also picked up the GM Calvi.


----------



## acrowcounted

LovingTheOrange said:


> Do you know the name of the swimsuit? I want to add it to my list too!


In typical Hermes fashion, they use a somewhat generic name, the Makemo swimsuit, which I've found actually relates to several different styles. Hopefully you're SA would know which one just off the name based on its current popularity, but if not, here is a screenshot that I grabbed from another country's version of the website which includes the full name and H number. Happy hunting! (Oh and the pink version of the swimsuit is to die for too. DH wanted me to buy both but I restrained myself!)


----------



## labellavita27

MSO13 said:


> I’ve asked for a Medor every time I’ve been to the store for 2 years, finally found the one
> Black Chèvre with Permabrass. Also picked up the GM Calvi.
> View attachment 4058044
> View attachment 4058045



What are you going to use the cal I pouch for?


----------



## shast911

acrowcounted said:


> I couldn’t decide between the Vert Vertigo Evelyne TPM and the Magnolia Evelyne TPM so I took them both. My SA also located the much raved about swimsuit for me and I love it! Thanks to the TPF girls who enabled me on the swimsuit; it’s really a flattering piece (and I love how it comes with a pouch in the same pattern and a unique zippered dust bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057786


I got the same suit and it’s so gorgeous! I love the way the fabric feels. I also bought a matching pareo.


----------



## crisbac

acrowcounted said:


> I’m probably not describing it well. It’s like a zippered burlap pouch.
> View attachment 4058016


My lovely SA gave me the same zippered pouch at the end of last year as a present.  
(Swimsuit not included though.)


----------



## LovingTheOrange

NewBeeUn said:


> Makemo





acrowcounted said:


> In typical Hermes fashion, they use a somewhat generic name, the Makemo swimsuit, which I've found actually relates to several different styles. Hopefully you're SA would know which one just off the name based on its current popularity, but if not, here is a screenshot that I grabbed from another country's version of the website which includes the full name and H number. Happy hunting! (Oh and the pink version of the swimsuit is to die for too. DH wanted me to buy both but I restrained myself!)
> View attachment 4058058



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## meowlett

acrowcounted said:


> I couldn’t decide between the Vert Vertigo Evelyne TPM and the Magnolia Evelyne TPM so I took them both. My SA also located the much raved about swimsuit for me and I love it! Thanks to the TPF girls who enabled me on the swimsuit; it’s really a flattering piece (and I love how it comes with a pouch in the same pattern and a unique zippered dust bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057786


Congrats!!!  I wish I was there too.


----------



## MSO13

labellavita27 said:


> What are you going to use the cal I pouch for?



It holds a phone, a few smaller card cases and the pouch so I may just use it as an organizer for all my usual purse items and move it from bag to bag. It fits in a B30 easily, will have to try it in my K28. It's also a very minimalist chic clutch. I'm having my initials embossed on it at an H event. 

This size also holds the SA's iPad/tablet as we tried it to see how many things would fit. There's a slightly smaller one that would hold an iPhone plus and 2 card cases. At $1350 for the GM it's the most reasonably priced clutch at H and completely under the radar.


----------



## meowlett

acrowcounted said:


> In typical Hermes fashion, they use a somewhat generic name, the Makemo swimsuit, which I've found actually relates to several different styles. Hopefully you're SA would know which one just off the name based on its current popularity, but if not, here is a screenshot that I grabbed from another country's version of the website which includes the full name and H number. Happy hunting! (Oh and the pink version of the swimsuit is to die for too. DH wanted me to buy both but I restrained myself!)
> View attachment 4058058


I just realize my T shirt is of the same pattern as your swimsuit!  You should have taken both.  I have the T shirt in both colors.  Perhaps I too will get the swimsuit during my next visit.


----------



## Monique1004

lala28 said:


> Yup, still didn’t get one.  Lol.
> 
> Congratulations on your beautiful new editions! I love the bright colors and your ensemble is perfect for the spring/ summer season!



Oh, no! I always get it with the swimsuit purchase. You should ask about it.


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> Do you know the name of the swimsuit? I want to add it to my list too!



Here’s the pink version!


----------



## Monique1004

My SO B30 Chevre etoupe/rouge tomate BGHW and ‘Le Grand Prix du Faubourg’ CW4


----------



## acrowcounted

Monique1004 said:


> My SO B30 Chevre etoupe/rouge tomate BGHW and ‘Le Grand Prix du Faubourg’ CW4
> View attachment 4058291


Amazing color combo on your SO!!


----------



## lala28

Monique1004 said:


> My SO B30 Chevre etoupe/rouge tomate BGHW and ‘Le Grand Prix du Faubourg’ CW4
> View attachment 4058291



Gosh, that pink swimsuit would go perfectly with your SO!


----------



## hoot

MSO13 said:


> It holds a phone, a few smaller card cases and the pouch so I may just use it as an organizer for all my usual purse items and move it from bag to bag. It fits in a B30 easily, will have to try it in my K28. It's also a very minimalist chic clutch. I'm having my initials embossed on it at an H event.
> 
> This size also holds the SA's iPad/tablet as we tried it to see how many things would fit. There's a slightly smaller one that would hold an iPhone plus and 2 card cases. At $1350 for the GM it's the most reasonably priced clutch at H and completely under the radar.


Does H not emboss regularly? You know, I've never even thought to ask before!


----------



## TeeCee77

New, and first Evie [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Monique1004 said:


> Here’s the pink version!
> View attachment 4058289


Both the pink and blue are TDF! It's my first time purchasing clothing from H. Any helpful tips for sizing? My pant size is US 6


----------



## NewBeeUn

LovingTheOrange said:


> Thank you so much!!!!



no problem. I personally would refer to it as the Robe Du Soir swimsuit because the rope piping(?)is the same. hope you find it


----------



## Monique1004

acrowcounted said:


> Amazing color combo on your SO!!



Thank you! It came out very nice. Safe neutral with a little bit of pop color. Actually looks much better in real life as well. I wanted to go safe since it was my 1st one. My SA was so happy &  promised me another SO at fall. I’d better start planning my next one. 



lala28 said:


> Gosh, that pink swimsuit would go perfectly with your SO!


Wow, I didn’t think of that but you’re so right!


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> Both the pink and blue are TDF! It's my first time purchasing clothing from H. Any helpful tips for sizing? My pant size is US 6



I’m US size 2/32D and all my swimsuits are size 38.


----------



## MSO13

hoot said:


> Does H not emboss regularly? You know, I've never even thought to ask before!



I think they can send items for embossing any time but a craftsman will be at our store to do demos and emboss on site for an event.


----------



## hoot

MSO13 said:


> I think they can send items for embossing any time but a craftsman will be at our store to do demos and emboss on site for an event.


Nice! Please share your finished pieces


----------



## cafecreme15

MSO13 said:


> I think they can send items for embossing any time but a craftsman will be at our store to do demos and emboss on site for an event.



So cool! When is this event?


----------



## NewBeeUn

and Le 24 in Rose shocking


----------



## MAGJES

Rose Pourpre really POPs!  My new rodeo pm.


----------



## periogirl28

@NewBeeUn Your Le 24 is Rose Shocking? As in bright pink? It looks orange on my screen?


----------



## Ang-Lin

MAGJES said:


> Rose Pourpre really POPs!  My new rodeo pm.


we're twinning on the rodeo! aren't they so cute!


----------



## JLH13

These Reveuse mules! So buttery soft!



Now contemplating the Riley boots which are similar to the mules but in an ankle boot. Does anyone have these?


----------



## NewBeeUn

periogirl28 said:


> @NewBeeUn Your Le 24 is Rose Shocking? As in bright pink? It looks orange on my screen?


The photo is indeed orange. Google image to show the purse. I have to fix my phone camera.


----------



## periogirl28

NewBeeUn said:


> The photo is indeed orange. Google image to show the purse. I have to fix my phone camera.


Right.


----------



## NewBeeUn

periogirl28 said:


> Right.


----------



## periogirl28

@NewBeeUn Good to see Rose Shocking Epsom back in stores after such a long time. Thank you.


----------



## MAGJES

Etoupe B30 is joining newcomer Etain K28.  I sold a few B35s recently and Etoupe is my very first 30!  

WHY did I never consider this size before??  
I am seriously contemplating replacing a few other 35s with 30s now. 
So much lighter and holds everything I need.


----------



## ANN-11

C18 Noir / Phw Evercalf leather


----------



## allure244

Kelly 25 sellier in noir Epsom with phw from a few days ago. I was so ecstatic to be offered this bag. I took her out as soon as I got in the car and took a quick snap. Also bought the jige with ombré lizard detailing today. Can’t resist ombré lizard. Pictured with my ombré lizard cdc and drag bracelet.


----------



## allure244




----------



## acrowcounted

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4063288
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 sellier in noir Epsom with phw from a few days ago. I was so ecstatic to be offered this bag. I took her out as soon as I got in the car and took a quick snap. Also bought the jige with ombré lizard detailing today. Can’t resist ombré lizard. Pictured with my ombré lizard cdc and drag bracelet.


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ittybitty

jaidi13 said:


> These Reveuse mules! So buttery soft!
> View attachment 4062068
> 
> 
> Now contemplating the Riley boots which are similar to the mules but in an ankle boot. Does anyone have these?


I just bought the Riley boots today!


----------



## JLH13

ittybitty said:


> I just bought the Riley boots today!



Ooo modelling pics please! I’m still deciding because I’m not normally a bootie person!


----------



## ittybitty

jaidi13 said:


> Ooo modelling pics please! I’m still deciding because I’m not normally a bootie person!


Will def do a mod shot when I get to wear them. Hopefully soon!


----------



## ittybitty

Posted a list of my new acquisitions on my local board already, but including photos here so I don't spam the boards. 

- Graffiti twilly
- Atout pouch in pm size in Bleu Brighton in evercolour (the little lock on the zipper tab is so cute)
- Riley booties
- bolide 27 in Bleu sapphire in swift with ghw


----------



## ANN-11

C18 Blanc Enamel / Evercolor


----------



## scarf1

ittybitty said:


> View attachment 4065017
> View attachment 4065018
> View attachment 4065019
> View attachment 4065020
> View attachment 4065021
> View attachment 4065022
> View attachment 4065023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a list of my new acquisitions on my local board already, but including photos here so I don't spam the boards.
> 
> - Graffiti twilly
> - Atout pouch in pm size in Bleu Brighton in evercolour (the little lock on the zipper tab is so cute)
> - Riley booties
> - bolide 27 in Bleu sapphire in swift with ghw


Beautiful!


----------



## NewBeeUn

ittybitty said:


> View attachment 4065017
> View attachment 4065018
> View attachment 4065019
> View attachment 4065020
> View attachment 4065021
> View attachment 4065022
> View attachment 4065023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a list of my new acquisitions on my local board already, but including photos here so I don't spam the boards.
> 
> - Graffiti twilly
> - Atout pouch in pm size in Bleu Brighton in evercolour (the little lock on the zipper tab is so cute)
> - Riley booties
> - bolide 27 in Bleu sapphire in swift with ghw



Firstly you and I could go shopping because we apparently have similar taste I've loved those boots for a long time but I'm a little sad I bought that atout pouch in vert vertigo- it was my first H purchase now I see I should've waited for bleu that's gorgeous. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cocomlle

ittybitty said:


> View attachment 4065017
> View attachment 4065018
> View attachment 4065019
> View attachment 4065020
> View attachment 4065021
> View attachment 4065022
> View attachment 4065023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a list of my new acquisitions on my local board already, but including photos here so I don't spam the boards.
> 
> - Graffiti twilly
> - Atout pouch in pm size in Bleu Brighton in evercolour (the little lock on the zipper tab is so cute)
> - Riley booties
> - bolide 27 in Bleu sapphire in swift with ghw



Love!  That blue sapphire Bolide is everything!


----------



## labellavita27

MSO13 said:


> It holds a phone, a few smaller card cases and the pouch so I may just use it as an organizer for all my usual purse items and move it from bag to bag. It fits in a B30 easily, will have to try it in my K28. It's also a very minimalist chic clutch. I'm having my initials embossed on it at an H event.
> 
> This size also holds the SA's iPad/tablet as we tried it to see how many things would fit. There's a slightly smaller one that would hold an iPhone plus and 2 card cases. At $1350 for the GM it's the most reasonably priced clutch at H and completely under the radar.



I’ll need to take a look at it IRL


----------



## ittybitty

NewBeeUn said:


> Firstly you and I could go shopping because we apparently have similar taste I've loved those boots for a long time but I'm a little sad I bought that atout pouch in vert vertigo- it was my first H purchase now I see I should've waited for bleu that's gorgeous. Thanks for sharing


Would love to!! I wore the boots today and walked all over the city. Very comfy and got so many compliments. You should get them! I love all my H shoes.


----------



## ittybitty

cocomlle said:


> Love!  That blue sapphire Bolide is everything!


Thank you!! I'm not usually a blue kind of girl but bleu sapphire makes my heart skip a beat. It's so pretty


----------



## Cookiefiend

ittybitty said:


> View attachment 4065017
> View attachment 4065018
> View attachment 4065019
> View attachment 4065020
> View attachment 4065021
> View attachment 4065022
> View attachment 4065023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a list of my new acquisitions on my local board already, but including photos here so I don't spam the boards.
> 
> - Graffiti twilly
> - Atout pouch in pm size in Bleu Brighton in evercolour (the little lock on the zipper tab is so cute)
> - Riley booties
> - bolide 27 in Bleu sapphire in swift with ghw



Beautiful blues! [emoji7]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ittybitty said:


> View attachment 4065017
> View attachment 4065018
> View attachment 4065019
> View attachment 4065020
> View attachment 4065021
> View attachment 4065022
> View attachment 4065023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a list of my new acquisitions on my local board already, but including photos here so I don't spam the boards.
> 
> - Graffiti twilly
> - Atout pouch in pm size in Bleu Brighton in evercolour (the little lock on the zipper tab is so cute)
> - Riley booties
> - bolide 27 in Bleu sapphire in swift with ghw



What color and leather B is your twilly on?  I LOVE it!


----------



## bella10

Reveuse in Palissandre


----------



## Ang-Lin

In the last two weeks I’ve turned down offers for Kelly Cut GA and C18 Noir because, reasons. Third time’s a charm, apparently, because this is the third offer and it took me all 3 seconds to decide because I’ve been looking for a Jige in this leather for a long time and my SA kept saying that she hasn’t seen one hitting the store in a long time! So, without further due, here she is. Chèvre Mysore Jige Elan in Turquoise! I also haven’t seen Turquoise in the store for a long time so that’s the second surprise for me! 

(Aiden note: another Jige on offer was an Evercolor Ambre because that’s the only other non-swift Jige that they had in store. Pretty but... not a yellow person!).


----------



## acrowcounted

Ang-Lin said:


> In the last two weeks I’ve turned down offers for Kelly Cut GA and C18 Noir because, reasons. Third time’s a charm, apparently, because this is the third offer and it took me all 3 seconds to decide because I’ve been looking for a Jige in this leather for a long time and my SA kept saying that she hasn’t seen one hitting the store in a long time! So, without further due, here she is. Chèvre Mysore Jige Elan in Turquoise! I also haven’t seen Turquoise in the store for a long time so that’s the second surprise for me!
> 
> (Aiden note: another Jige on offer was an Evercolor Ambre because that’s the only other non-swift Jige that they had in store. Pretty but... not a yellow person!).


Stunning! I hope this color makes the rounds!


----------



## duoduoo

cocomlle said:


> Love!  That blue sapphire Bolide is everything!



That pouch looks so good!


----------



## ittybitty

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> What color and leather B is your twilly on?  I LOVE it!


Aww thanks!! It's ebene barenia


----------



## ittybitty

duoduoo said:


> That pouch looks so good!


That pouch is so amazing! It's slim and holds a lot. Also fits nicely in my C18 - which means it also fits in all my other bags easily. 

Some pics of it holding about 15 cards and 10 USD bills. It's not packed and can easily be zipped but you can see the outline of the cards on one side.


----------



## ittybitty

Ang-Lin said:


> In the last two weeks I’ve turned down offers for Kelly Cut GA and C18 Noir because, reasons. Third time’s a charm, apparently, because this is the third offer and it took me all 3 seconds to decide because I’ve been looking for a Jige in this leather for a long time and my SA kept saying that she hasn’t seen one hitting the store in a long time! So, without further due, here she is. Chèvre Mysore Jige Elan in Turquoise! I also haven’t seen Turquoise in the store for a long time so that’s the second surprise for me!
> 
> (Aiden note: another Jige on offer was an Evercolor Ambre because that’s the only other non-swift Jige that they had in store. Pretty but... not a yellow person!).


Congratulations!! Patience pays off once again!! Turquoise is so pretty, especially in chevre


----------



## odette57

Ang-Lin said:


> In the last two weeks I’ve turned down offers for Kelly Cut GA and C18 Noir because, reasons. Third time’s a charm, apparently, because this is the third offer and it took me all 3 seconds to decide because I’ve been looking for a Jige in this leather for a long time and my SA kept saying that she hasn’t seen one hitting the store in a long time! So, without further due, here she is. Chèvre Mysore Jige Elan in Turquoise! I also haven’t seen Turquoise in the store for a long time so that’s the second surprise for me!
> 
> (Aiden note: another Jige on offer was an Evercolor Ambre because that’s the only other non-swift Jige that they had in store. Pretty but... not a yellow person!).


Very pretty! Ever since the chèvre jige in rose shocking reveals, I had been hoping for one. There is hope! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Fresh from the boutique! Finally a H cap I’m totally in love with!!! Sorry for my shiny bronzer ... long day.


----------



## Hermezzy

ittybitty said:


> That pouch is so amazing! It's slim and holds a lot. Also fits nicely in my C18 - which means it also fits in all my other bags easily.
> 
> Some pics of it holding about 15 cards and 10 USD bills. It's not packed and can easily be zipped but you can see the outline of the cards on one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066407
> View attachment 4066408
> View attachment 4066409
> View attachment 4066410


I love this pouch- such a beautiful blue, and the double compartments are so clever.  And the sizing is just perfect!!


----------



## mp4

ittybitty said:


> That pouch is so amazing! It's slim and holds a lot. Also fits nicely in my C18 - which means it also fits in all my other bags easily.
> 
> Some pics of it holding about 15 cards and 10 USD bills. It's not packed and can easily be zipped but you can see the outline of the cards on one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066407
> View attachment 4066408
> View attachment 4066409
> View attachment 4066410



Congrats dear!  Can this fit a non-plus iphone?


----------



## Kkho

Etrusque and cuivre in swift. My first H item with lizard. How I wish H brought back Lizzie bags.


----------



## ittybitty

mp4 said:


> Congrats dear!  Can this fit a non-plus iphone?


No I don't think so. I have a plus so I can't try but here's a pic with an Ulta rewards card as a size reference


----------



## duoduoo

ittybitty said:


> That pouch is so amazing! It's slim and holds a lot. Also fits nicely in my C18 - which means it also fits in all my other bags easily.
> 
> Some pics of it holding about 15 cards and 10 USD bills. It's not packed and can easily be zipped but you can see the outline of the cards on one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066407
> View attachment 4066408
> View attachment 4066409
> View attachment 4066410



thanks so much for the photos! Just what I wanted to see. I'm gonna ask my SA for one of those! Thanks you again!


----------



## Ang-Lin

acrowcounted said:


> Stunning! I hope this color makes the rounds!





ittybitty said:


> Congratulations!! Patience pays off once again!! Turquoise is so pretty, especially in chevre





odette57 said:


> Very pretty! Ever since the chèvre jige in rose shocking reveals, I had been hoping for one. There is hope! Congrats!



Thank you ladies! Turquoise is definitely one of my favorite shades so I’m also hoping to see more of it in store (but I’m also biased cos I’m partial to H blues...). And @odette57 - if you’re in the market for one, hope you find yours soon!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4066474
> 
> 
> Etrusque and cuivre in swift. My first H item with lizard. How I wish H brought back Lizzie bags.


Wow this is stunning!! 
I’m a huge jige fan and I’m dying to get one with lizard trim. Congrats!


----------



## Susie Tunes

bella10 said:


> View attachment 4066157
> 
> Reveuse in Palissandre



[emoji8][emoji177][emoji190]


----------



## c.lv__cats

First major Hermès purchase—and for Mother’s Day for the world’s greatest mommy. [emoji7] At 61 years old, my mother received her first H bag in her life and she is ecstatic!!




Bought her a rouge (casaque?) Picotin 22 in Clemence leather + a little matching twilly, as red is her absolute favorite color in the entire world. [emoji173]️ She is a wonderful woman who has inspired me with her strength and courage through tough times, especially with what she went through last summer.




(And as a congrats to myself for getting into graduate school, I got myself a Bastia coin purse! Hehehe.)


----------



## renet

c.lv__cats said:


> First major Hermès purchase—and for Mother’s Day for the world’s greatest mommy. [emoji7] At 61 years old, my mother received her first H bag in her life and she is ecstatic!!
> 
> View attachment 4066825
> 
> 
> Bought her a rouge (casaque?) Picotin 22 in Clemence leather + a little matching twilly, as red is her absolute favorite color in the entire world. [emoji173]️ She is a wonderful woman who has inspired me with her strength and courage through tough times, especially with what she went through last summer.
> 
> View attachment 4066829
> 
> 
> (And as a congrats to myself for getting into graduate school, I got myself a Bastia coin purse! Hehehe.)
> 
> View attachment 4066830



This is awesome! I wish you and your mother great health and enjoy these thoughtful gifts! [emoji307] 

Happy Mother’s Day to all mothers here! [emoji253]


----------



## c.lv__cats

renet said:


> This is awesome! I wish you and your mother great health and enjoy these thoughtful gifts! [emoji307]
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to all mothers here! [emoji253]



Thank you!! Yes, Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## 1LV

c.lv__cats said:


> First major Hermès purchase—and for Mother’s Day for the world’s greatest mommy. [emoji7] At 61 years old, my mother received her first H bag in her life and she is ecstatic!!
> 
> View attachment 4066825
> 
> 
> Bought her a rouge (casaque?) Picotin 22 in Clemence leather + a little matching twilly, as red is her absolute favorite color in the entire world. [emoji173]️ She is a wonderful woman who has inspired me with her strength and courage through tough times, especially with what she went through last summer.
> 
> View attachment 4066829
> 
> 
> (And as a congrats to myself for getting into graduate school, I got myself a Bastia coin purse! Hehehe.)
> 
> View attachment 4066830


How sweet and thoughtful.  Such a lovely tribute to your mother.  And congrats to you on getting into grad school!


----------



## Gnuj

c.lv__cats said:


> First major Hermès purchase—and for Mother’s Day for the world’s greatest mommy. [emoji7] At 61 years old, my mother received her first H bag in her life and she is ecstatic!!
> 
> View attachment 4066825
> 
> 
> Bought her a rouge (casaque?) Picotin 22 in Clemence leather + a little matching twilly, as red is her absolute favorite color in the entire world. [emoji173]️ She is a wonderful woman who has inspired me with her strength and courage through tough times, especially with what she went through last summer.
> 
> View attachment 4066829
> 
> 
> (And as a congrats to myself for getting into graduate school, I got myself a Bastia coin purse! Hehehe.)
> 
> View attachment 4066830


So sweet.  Beautiful bag for your mom.  Congrats on getting into graduate school!


----------



## cafecreme15

c.lv__cats said:


> First major Hermès purchase—and for Mother’s Day for the world’s greatest mommy. [emoji7] At 61 years old, my mother received her first H bag in her life and she is ecstatic!!
> 
> View attachment 4066825
> 
> 
> Bought her a rouge (casaque?) Picotin 22 in Clemence leather + a little matching twilly, as red is her absolute favorite color in the entire world. [emoji173]️ She is a wonderful woman who has inspired me with her strength and courage through tough times, especially with what she went through last summer.
> 
> View attachment 4066829
> 
> 
> (And as a congrats to myself for getting into graduate school, I got myself a Bastia coin purse! Hehehe.)
> 
> View attachment 4066830



How incredibly kind and thoughtful of you! Your mother will love it I’m sure. And congrats on grad school!


----------



## MAGJES

c.lv__cats said:


> First major Hermès purchase—and for Mother’s Day for the world’s greatest mommy. [emoji7] At 61 years old, my mother received her first H bag in her life and she is ecstatic!!
> 
> View attachment 4066825
> 
> 
> Bought her a rouge (casaque?) Picotin 22 in Clemence leather + a little matching twilly, as red is her absolute favorite color in the entire world. [emoji173]️ She is a wonderful woman who has inspired me with her strength and courage through tough times, especially with what she went through last summer.
> 
> View attachment 4066829
> 
> 
> (And as a congrats to myself for getting into graduate school, I got myself a Bastia coin purse! Hehehe.)
> 
> View attachment 4066830


How lovely of you to do that for your mom.  
Congrats on your grad school admittance!


----------



## meowlett

Caducee Rock Tie and Dye from the Charles de Gaulle Terminal 2C H Store



My original Paris vacation this weekend went poof when I ran into business travel issues the previous weekend.  

Anyways, it was a total mess doing the connection at CDG today and I bought the scarf as a pacifier.

Had I followed my original vacation plan, I would have been within 5 minutes of the Paris Slasher.  I was going to see the performance at Palais Garnier last night.  So luck is on my side.

Then I realize the "ropes" have snake heads.  What was I thinking?  It is the Caducee scarf for Pete's sake.  DH has snake phobia and rejected it.  So the scarf is now mine.


----------



## aube

Since reading Michael Tonello’s “Bringing Home the Birkin”, I’ve been obsessed with this “Chaîne d’Ancre” sterling silver bracelet in which he wears it as goodluck charm in obtaining Birkin bag..

But not until recently that I took the plunge and got myself the said bracelet (I still don’t need the Birkin, though). And boy, it’s heavy! Definitely not for everyday use, although it absolutely look great worn on the wrist!

And what could be a more perfect way other than display it on the matching "Chaine d'Ancre" porcelain videpoche, alongside with sterling silver "stirrup" cuff link and "Osmose" ring in white gold , ALL from Hermes.


----------



## Dollyyy

B25 noir Togo with GHW!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Dollyyy said:


> B25 noir Togo with GHW!
> View attachment 4067430
> View attachment 4067429



Ah, this is the BEST!!!! You are going to love this - congratulations!!!


----------



## Dollyyy

BBC said:


> Ah, this is the BEST!!!! You are going to love this - congratulations!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## MAGJES

Dollyyy said:


> B25 noir Togo with GHW!
> View attachment 4067430
> View attachment 4067429


I love this!  I’m so jealous right now!!
..and I have the same Twilly!


----------



## Dollyyy

MAGJES said:


> I love this!  I’m so jealous right now!!
> ..and I have the same Twilly!


Heeheeee, twins! Maybe we’ll be twinning on the bag soon too?


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> Caducee Rock Tie and Dye from the Charles de Gaulle Terminal 2C H Store
> View attachment 4067224
> View attachment 4067225
> 
> My original Paris vacation this weekend went poof when I ran into business travel issues the previous weekend.
> 
> Anyways, it was a total mess doing the connection at CDG today and I bought the scarf as a pacifier.
> 
> Had I followed my original vacation plan, I would have been within 5 minutes of the Paris Slasher.  I was going to see the performance at Palais Garnier last night.  So luck is on my side.
> 
> Then I realize the "ropes" have snake heads.  What was I thinking?  It is the Caducee scarf for Pete's sake.  DH has snake phobia and rejected it.  So the scarf is now mine.


love this! and the back story on how you, and not your DH, ended up with it!


----------



## spoiledjojoy

Luvquality said:


> Bababebi is the very best!! Her fee is reasonable, and the peace of mind her authentication brings is priceless. Congratulations on your beautiful, new bag!!



Hey jelious that you found ur 1st b I’m also wanting to get my 1 berkin. Think it’s best to get to this route ?? And who is the seller that can be trusted to buy it from ?thank you


----------



## eliwon

My new to me and I believe new as in never worn Serenite moussie 140. Turned out to be a good match for the Argile Chaine d'Anchre as well, picking up some bits of the scarf's central colour.


----------



## duoduoo

eliwon said:


> View attachment 4068100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me and I believe new as in never worn Serenite moussie 140. Turned out to be a good match for the Argile Chaine d'Anchre as well, picking up some bits of the scarf's central colour.



May I ask what that bag is? It looks very unique!


----------



## Vhermes212

Picotin touch 22 Black- with matte alligator handles and Herbag electrique blue with rose pourpre rodeo


----------



## MAGJES

Green is my favorite color so I could not turn down VV.

B25 Vert Vertigo in Swift


----------



## azukitea

my new C24 rosegold hardware
love this size


----------



## NewBeeUn

I finally got Ex-Libris in terracotta in-store. I've been looking for it for a number of weeks. I'm unbelievable happy. I've finished H shopping for the season and I'm satisfied.







Camera is broken but


----------



## eliwon

duoduoo said:


> May I ask what that bag is? It looks very unique!



It is quite unusual I believe - called Chaine d'Anchre, came in a few colours - mine is from the 'bay, never worn until I got it - since I prefer larger bags it is still pristine


----------



## fabuleux

A little birthday present for my mom who is turning 60!


----------



## gabri2040

Twilly Medor Scarf Ring and Twilly


----------



## AliceL 123

Brighton blue mini evelyne came home with me today


----------



## nicole0612

gabri2040 said:


> Twilly Medor Scarf Ring and Twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069269
> View attachment 4069270



How do you plan to use the medors? I have 2 sets and no idea what to do with them since my original idea did not work  Do you put them on a twilly and wear as a bracelet?


----------



## ladysarah

MAGJES said:


> Green is my favorite color so I could not turn down VV.
> 
> B25 Vert Vertigo in Swift


Is this the current collection vert vertigo?


----------



## meowlett

azukitea said:


> my new C24 rosegold hardware
> love this size
> View attachment 4068971
> View attachment 4068972


OMG!!  This is beautiful!  I might have to twin on this one.  My wallet might disagree.  Hmmm....  I am having an internal conflict.


----------



## Ang-Lin

azukitea said:


> my new C24 rosegold hardware
> love this size
> View attachment 4068971
> View attachment 4068972





meowlett said:


> OMG!!  This is beautiful!  I might have to twin on this one.  My wallet might disagree.  Hmmm....  I am having an internal conflict.



i have in my wishlist the C18 version of this. So pretty!


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> i have in my wishlist the C18 version of this. So pretty!


We might have to claw each other over the C18.  I am debating on the C18 vs C24 on this one.  The internal struggle is very painful.


----------



## Ang-Lin

meowlett said:


> We might have to claw each other over the C18.  I am debating on the C18 vs C24 on this one.  The internal struggle is very painful.


haha!!! what about both?  the problem is I have been waiting for it for quite a while (a while = a few months... I'm impatient) and I'm starting to lose hope.


----------



## meowlett

Ang-Lin said:


> haha!!! what about both?  the problem is I have been waiting for it for quite a while (a while = a few months... I'm impatient) and I'm starting to lose hope.


Don't tell my SA.  She might actually find them both.  I am actually thinking about buying a Chanel Boy at CDG on my way back home.  So my wallet is definitely yelling murder.


----------



## Monique1004

Finally my search is over... I’ve stalking all the reseller sites to find these for over a year since I missed them when they came out. I was hoping for at least one but so happy to find a pair in perfect condition.


----------



## renet

Ang-Lin said:


> i have in my wishlist the C18 version of this. So pretty!



Same! I’ve been waiting for a year +. Recently, my husband tried to find in Zurich and Paris but not successful. Instead, bought me a C18 Blue Electric PHW in Tadelakt from FSH. 

Hope we will find our C18 Black RGHW C18 soon!


----------



## ice75

renet said:


> Same! I’ve been waiting for a year +. Recently, my husband tried to find in Zurich and Paris but not successful. Instead, bought me a C18 Blue Electric PHW in Tadelakt from FSH.
> 
> Hope we will find our C18 Black RGHW C18 soon!


Congrats Renet! Enjoy your C18 with good health!


----------



## MotoChiq

Monique1004 said:


> Finally my search is over... I’ve stalking all the reseller sites to find these for over a year since I missed them when they came out. I was hoping for at least one but so happy to find a pair in perfect condition.
> View attachment 4070003



Congrats on finding a pair of Les Leopards!


----------



## GLX

Almost two years ago I was at the shop in NYC on my birthday and walked out empty-handed 

Was considering one of the 70cm carres but just couldn't decide, thankfully one popped up on the bay and I went for it.  My favorite size for wearing on my head pirate style, I wish they still printed 70cm in great profusion.


----------



## renet

ice75 said:


> Congrats Renet! Enjoy your C18 with good health!



Thank you, ice75! [emoji8] She’s now my favorite bag at the moment as too handy to carry. [emoji2]


----------



## viggy

Nanami_S. said:


> DH had to remind me AGAIN not to overdress a Birkin...
> View attachment 3947389



 Congrats on this classic. Can you share the name of this twilly?


----------



## azukitea

Noir b25 !!! From the mothership in Paris

Admin- sorry posted this In wrong thread pls move to “what’s ur latest purchase” thread


----------



## Notorious Pink

viggy said:


> Congrats on this classic. Can you share the name of this twilly?



I’m not OP, but both twillies are different colorways of Savana Dance.


----------



## LadyD21

Monique1004 said:


> Finally my search is over... I’ve stalking all the reseller sites to find these for over a year since I missed them when they came out. I was hoping for at least one but so happy to find a pair in perfect condition.
> View attachment 4070003



Wow! those are beautiful!


----------



## azukitea

sharing some good news

b25 noir from the mothership in Paris, today


----------



## ayc

azukitea said:


> sharing some good news
> 
> b25 noir from the mothership in Paris, today


WOW!! congrats!!


----------



## Serva1

azukitea said:


> sharing some good news
> 
> b25 noir from the mothership in Paris, today



Huge congrats dear azukitea, love the colour size hw and the fact that it is a ”Paris bag”. You have an amazing collection and love the neutrals [emoji7]

Enjoy your vacation in Paris and isn’t the jewellery department a blissful place to try bags at Hermès, makes it easier to choose the right piece when you have a calmer atmosphere.


----------



## azukitea

Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats dear azukitea, love the colour size hw and the fact that it is a ”Paris bag”. You have an amazing collection and love the neutrals [emoji7]
> 
> Enjoy your vacation in Paris and isn’t the jewellery department a blissful place to try bags at Hermès, makes it easier to choose the right piece when you have a calmer atmosphere.


Thank you and totally agreed with you


----------



## mcpro

Twillies are addicting [emoji51]








The SA was surprised when I point this twilly from the glass shelf . She doesn’t have any idea why they have this [emoji15]


----------



## Tonimichelle

azukitea said:


> View attachment 4071328
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noir b25 !!! From the mothership in Paris
> 
> Admin- sorry posted this In wrong thread pls move to “what’s ur latest purchase” thread


Love love love both these bags! Is the larger one 30 or 35cms?


----------



## azukitea

Tonimichelle said:


> Love love love both these bags! Is the larger one 30 or 35cms?


its 35 and 25


----------



## Tonimichelle

azukitea said:


> its 35 and 25


Thank you, I have a 35 and when I saw a 25 in person (all buckled up in a cabinet) it looked so tiny I wondered if that was a 30. I guess it’s bigger than I thought opened up! They’re both gorgeous


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

mcpro said:


> Twillies are addicting [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 4072278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072279
> 
> 
> 
> The SA was surprised when I point this twilly from the glass shelf . She doesn’t have any idea why they have this [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 4072280



Lucky. It’s so beautiful. Love the color! I wonder if they’ll ever bring it back again. [emoji848]


----------



## mcpro

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Lucky. It’s so beautiful. Love the color! I wonder if they’ll ever bring it back again. [emoji848]



thats what I ask if it's coming back ..and she said "no, and she was surprised  that they have it  or maybe due to delayed shipment..."


----------



## eliwon

My latest non-buy and a question - in Harrods H today I saw a whole wall with glass doors and behind them several bags, at least two Lindys, a Roulis Ombre and a few more. But, behind the glass covering one Lindy and also another bag there were signs saying something about for display only. I was so surprised and the shop so full of customers that I never got to ask if the signs only referred to the bags in those particular partitions, or if the content of the whole wall was off-limits. I would very much have liked to have tried on a Lindy, but simply gave up. So, as I've never experienced this, my question is, have some of you seen this in other H shops?


----------



## luxi_max

Happy Friday!


----------



## diane278

This is my last H purchase....and my second one ever, as I’m new to Hermes. 
Baton de Craie Pochette.


----------



## labellavita27

mcpro said:


> Twillies are addicting [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 4072278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072279
> 
> 
> 
> The SA was surprised when I point this twilly from the glass shelf . She doesn’t have any idea why they have this [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 4072280



I been wanting this


----------



## azukitea

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you, I have a 35 and when I saw a 25 in person (all buckled up in a cabinet) it looked so tiny I wondered if that was a 30. I guess it’s bigger than I thought opened up! They’re both gorgeous


Hi I was like u and I didn’t think I can fit much in a b25 and because in general I like bigger bags, well I was wrong! B25 can fit everything in my b35 (minus the extra space of course) and it is just too cute!


----------



## elly_fong

This is my first H hewelry and I'm in love!
H is indeed a very slippery journey  [emoji13]


----------



## juzluvpink

My “damages” in the first half of May


----------



## mcpro

labellavita27 said:


> I been wanting this



 In Rodeo drive, I think there's more ..


----------



## couturegal576

Can not believe this! So excited and completely unexpected.  I'm a fan of pattern mixing so when my SA found this  strap...


----------



## TeeCee77

Peace sandal [emoji173]️I have super high arches and these fit just wonderfully.


----------



## labellavita27

couturegal576 said:


> View attachment 4073820
> View attachment 4073822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can not believe this! So excited and completely unexpected.  I'm a fan of pattern mixing so when my SA found this  strap...



What color is the blue on the majority of the bag?


----------



## MotoChiq

Picked this scarf up during opening weekend of the Palo Alto boutique


----------



## Ang-Lin

This rodeo....


----------



## couturegal576

labellavita27 said:


> What color is the blue on the majority of the bag?


Bleu Nuit


----------



## lala28

GLX said:


> Almost two years ago I was at the shop in NYC on my birthday and walked out empty-handed
> 
> Was considering one of the 70cm carres but just couldn't decide, thankfully one popped up on the bay and I went for it.  My favorite size for wearing on my head pirate style, I wish they still printed 70cm in great profusion.



This is a fabulous coloration! Congratulations!


----------



## lala28

couturegal576 said:


> View attachment 4073820
> View attachment 4073822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can not believe this! So excited and completely unexpected.  I'm a fan of pattern mixing so when my SA found this  strap...



Perfect combination! It was meant to be


----------



## lala28

TeeCee77 said:


> Peace sandal [emoji173]️I have super high arches and these fit just wonderfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073921
> View attachment 4073922



Such a classic style with a twist! Congratulations!


----------



## lala28

MotoChiq said:


> Picked this scarf up during opening weekend of the Palo Alto boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073959
> View attachment 4073960



Congratulations!


----------



## divinexjanice

Attended the heat stamping event at my store and had to get a calvi to participate in this rare event! My SA snatched up these brides de gala twillies for me, and even found me a second red one at another store to make a pair! 
Side note: is it normal for the black to peek through on the edge of the calvi as if the color rubbed off? It's my first calvi/SLG.


----------



## smallfry

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4074356
> View attachment 4074357
> 
> Attended the heat stamping event at my store and had to get a calvi to participate in this rare event! My SA snatched up these brides de gala twillies for me, and even found me a second red one at another store to make a pair!
> Side note: is it normal for the black to peek through on the edge of the calvi as if the color rubbed off? It's my first calvi/SLG.


Beautiful, congratulations!  I would love to have something heat stamped, it's so special!  Is your Calvi Rose Pourpre?  If I'm guessing correctly, the black you are referring to is the edge sealant, definitely normal.


----------



## divinexjanice

smallfry said:


> Beautiful, congratulations!  I would love to have something heat stamped, it's so special!  Is your Calvi Rose Pourpre?  If I'm guessing correctly, the black you are referring to is the edge sealant, definitely normal.



Mine is indeed rose pourpre  
The black is actually near the edge not the edge sealant. I posted more pics of it on this thread: 
Calvi card case owners
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Calvi-card-case-owners..858981/



Thanks for any input on the black that's showing through on the leather!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

divinexjanice said:


> Mine is indeed rose pourpre
> The black is actually near the edge not the edge sealant. I posted more pics of it on this thread:
> Calvi card case owners
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Calvi-card-case-owners..858981/
> View attachment 4074541
> 
> 
> Thanks for any input on the black that's showing through on the leather!


Sorry hun no. def not normal. take it back and h will clean it up.


----------



## acrowcounted

C24 Rose Extreme Epsom PHW

She photographs nearly fluorescent but is softer in person.


----------



## mimi 123

acrowcounted said:


> C24 Rose Extreme Epsom PHW
> 
> She photographs nearly fluorescent but is softer in person.
> View attachment 4074588
> View attachment 4074590


Rose Extreme is so beautiful! It makes my heart pumping!


----------



## WilliamLion

divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4074356
> View attachment 4074357
> 
> Attended the heat stamping event at my store and had to get a calvi to participate in this rare event! My SA snatched up these brides de gala twillies for me, and even found me a second red one at another store to make a pair!
> Side note: is it normal for the black to peek through on the edge of the calvi as if the color rubbed off? It's my first calvi/SLG.


May I ask if this is one store event or national wide event? Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> C24 Rose Extreme Epsom PHW
> 
> She photographs nearly fluorescent but is softer in person.
> View attachment 4074588
> View attachment 4074590


Absolutely stunning~~~
 her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Need a C24 w/PHW... hmmmm...... might need this heehee (((BAN BAN BAN)))


----------



## Gnuj

acrowcounted said:


> C24 Rose Extreme Epsom PHW
> 
> She photographs nearly fluorescent but is softer in person.
> View attachment 4074588
> View attachment 4074590



Rose Extreme is such a pretty color.  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## divinexjanice

WilliamLion said:


> May I ask if this is one store event or national wide event? Thanks!



I think multiple stores. My SA texted me morning of on first day of event. She didn’t tell me ahead of time because she knew I was on ban island. When she told me, I broke out like a prisoner in Alcatraz.


----------



## sydgirl

acrowcounted said:


> C24 Rose Extreme Epsom PHW
> 
> She photographs nearly fluorescent but is softer in person.
> View attachment 4074588
> View attachment 4074590


Rose extreme is stunning [emoji7] congrats!!


----------



## weibandy

Ang-Lin said:


> This rodeo....


What is the leather of your B?  So beautiful!


----------



## acrowcounted

Israeli_Flava said:


> Absolutely stunning~~~
> her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Need a C24 w/PHW... hmmmm...... might need this heehee (((BAN BAN BAN)))





Gnuj said:


> Rose Extreme is such a pretty color.  Congrats on your new bag!





sydgirl said:


> Rose extreme is stunning [emoji7] congrats!!



Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Ang-Lin

Amazing!! Congrats! 


acrowcounted said:


> C24 Rose Extreme Epsom PHW
> 
> She photographs nearly fluorescent but is softer in person.
> View attachment 4074588
> View attachment 4074590


!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

weibandy said:


> What is the leather of your B?  So beautiful!


Awww thanks! It’s Novillo leather! I’ve seen  a BE B30 in this leather and it’s interesting sheen to it.


----------



## cocomlle

elly_fong said:


> This is my first H hewelry and I'm in love!
> H is indeed a very slippery journey  [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073024
> View attachment 4073025



Great 1st jewelry piece and nice pairing!


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> Picked this scarf up during opening weekend of the Palo Alto boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073959
> View attachment 4073960


 
So pretty! I think a mod shot is in order please.


----------



## cocomlle

BdG  twilly. I've been hunting for this cw for far too long so I'm super happy that I was finally able to get it!  

And the cat's like what's the big deal.


----------



## acrowcounted

cocomlle said:


> BdG  twilly. I've been hunting for this cw for far too long so I'm super happy that I was finally able to get it!
> 
> And the cat's like what's the big deal.
> 
> View attachment 4074817


Love this colorway! Congrats!!


----------



## cocomlle

acrowcounted said:


> Love this colorway! Congrats!!



Thank you!  This one truly haunted me so I was beside myself when I found it!


----------



## elly_fong

Ang-Lin said:


> This rodeo....


Beautiful and perfect match! Love the look on your Birkin @Ang-Lin  



divinexjanice said:


> View attachment 4074356
> View attachment 4074357
> 
> Attended the heat stamping event at my store and had to get a calvi to participate in this rare event! My SA snatched up these brides de gala twillies for me, and even found me a second red one at another store to make a pair!
> Side note: is it normal for the black to peek through on the edge of the calvi as if the color rubbed off? It's my first calvi/SLG.


Wow the hot stamping is so pretty, and the brides de gala twillies are to die for @divinexjanice 



acrowcounted said:


> C24 Rose Extreme Epsom PHW
> She photographs nearly fluorescent but is softer in person.
> View attachment 4074588
> View attachment 4074590


Love love love your Constance collection @acrowcounted They are so bright and cheerful



cocomlle said:


> BdG  twilly. I've been hunting for this cw for far too long so I'm super happy that I was finally able to get it!
> And the cat's like what's the big deal.
> View attachment 4074817





cocomlle said:


> Great 1st jewelry piece and nice pairing!


Congrats on your lovely twillies - these are indeed hard to get @cocomlle 
Thank you for and I am enjoying my 1st H jewelry today


----------



## ehy12

So happy with shoe selection in Beverly Hills!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Whoohoo! Congrats @cocomlle for the score!


----------



## Ang-Lin

elly_fong said:


> Beautiful and perfect match! Love the look on your Birkin @Ang-Lin


Awww thank you @elly_fong - you’re so sweet!


----------



## weibandy

Fell in love with this little gumball in Las Vegas.  Pico 22 Magnolia


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4075383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with this little gumball in Las Vegas.  Pico 22 Magnolia


*My goodness that's amazing!!! Congrats!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cocomlle said:


> BdG  twilly. I've been hunting for this cw for far too long so I'm super happy that I was finally able to get it!
> 
> And the cat's like what's the big deal.
> 
> View attachment 4074817


Love everything here including the kitty!


----------



## cafecreme15

Finally unboxed my GP36! Photo credit to DBF for the goofy pics, which I have titled “mommy bag, baby bag” and “kneeling at the altar of Hermès.” The little bag contained a Twilly perfume I bought at a mini NYC meetup his weekend! (Not pictured)


----------



## weibandy

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My goodness that's amazing!!! Congrats!!!*


Thank you IF!  I love the pink font color you chose


----------



## cafecreme15

divinexjanice said:


> I think multiple stores. My SA texted me morning of on first day of event. She didn’t tell me ahead of time because she knew I was on ban island. When she told me, I broke out like a prisoner in Alcatraz.


HA! I can relate - I was so glad to be out of town when this event was taking place at my store [emoji23]


cocomlle said:


> BdG  twilly. I've been hunting for this cw for far too long so I'm super happy that I was finally able to get it!
> 
> And the cat's like what's the big deal.
> 
> View attachment 4074817



Love any photos with kitties in them! So adorable


----------



## heifer

B30 SHW Verso Vert Vertigo Int. Vert Fonce 
was expecting a Kelly 32, but got this one instead. I'm over the moon!!


----------



## cavalla

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4075383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with this little gumball in Las Vegas.  Pico 22 Magnolia



Magnolia is perfect for pico! So lovely! Congrats!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4075383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with this little gumball in Las Vegas.  Pico 22 Magnolia


So cute!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

heifer said:


> B30 SHW Verso Vert Vertigo Int. Vert Fonce
> was expecting a Kelly 32, but got this one instead. I'm over the moon!!


*WOWZA!~ I'm green... 2 shades.. with envy!! And the PHW looks smashing with this color!!*


----------



## westcoastgal

cafecreme15 said:


> Finally unboxed my GP36! Photo credit to DBF for the goofy pics, which I have titled “mommy bag, baby bag” and “kneeling at the altar of Hermès.” The little bag contained a Twilly perfume I bought at a mini NYC meetup his weekend! (Not pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075425
> View attachment 4075426
> View attachment 4075429


Great pics!


----------



## westcoastgal

heifer said:


> B30 SHW Verso Vert Vertigo Int. Vert Fonce
> was expecting a Kelly 32, but got this one instead. I'm over the moon!!


Color really pops beautifully!


----------



## acrowcounted

heifer said:


> B30 SHW Verso Vert Vertigo Int. Vert Fonce
> was expecting a Kelly 32, but got this one instead. I'm over the moon!!


This is amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## crisbac

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4075383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with this little gumball in Las Vegas.  Pico 22 Magnolia


I'm so so happy for you, weibandy! It's fabulous!  Huge congrats!!


----------



## brenpanda

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4075383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love with this little gumball in Las Vegas.  Pico 22 Magnolia


So beautiful! Perfect summer companion.


----------



## weibandy

crisbac said:


> I'm so so happy for you, weibandy! It's fabulous!  Huge congrats!!


Thank you!  It does make one happy to look at this color 


brenpanda said:


> So beautiful! Perfect summer companion.


Thanks!  That is exactly what I was thinking!  I had a whole summer fantasy when they showed me the bag, haha!


----------



## Purseperson420

So excited about these goodies from my mini getaway!


----------



## cece1

Doing happy dance in my office!!!  Lizard jige arrived on this dreary Monday


----------



## cafecreme15

heifer said:


> B30 SHW Verso Vert Vertigo Int. Vert Fonce
> was expecting a Kelly 32, but got this one instead. I'm over the moon!!


Absolutely stunning green!


----------



## ittybitty

Purseperson420 said:


> So excited about these goodies from my mini getaway!
> View attachment 4075622


Love this, especially the colors of the calvi! I love picking up small H items when i vacay too! (The best kind of souvenir )


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I finally got myself a little guy! [emoji16]
Went into the store to pick up my swimsuit. Left with this.


----------



## ANN-11

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I finally got myself a little guy! [emoji16]
> Went into the store to pick up my swimsuit. Left with this.
> 
> View attachment 4075662
> View attachment 4075663


Beautifulllll


----------



## Purseperson420

ittybitty said:


> Love this, especially the colors of the calvi! I love picking up small H items when i vacay too! (The best kind of souvenir )



Thank you  And I agree! I love having special momentos!


----------



## bellapurse

azukitea said:


> sharing some good news
> 
> b25 noir from the mothership in Paris, today



Congrats!  Tell us your story in the Paris Hermes topic.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

ANN-11 said:


> Beautifulllll



Thank you [emoji5][emoji173]️


----------



## meowlett

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I finally got myself a little guy! [emoji16]
> Went into the store to pick up my swimsuit. Left with this.
> 
> View attachment 4075662
> View attachment 4075663


Simply gorgeous!  (Both you and the bag!!!)


----------



## Serva1

cece1 said:


> Doing happy dance in my office!!!  Lizard jige arrived on this dreary Monday



So elegant, congrats cece


----------



## cece1

Serva1 said:


> So elegant, congrats cece


Thanks, I'm on cloud 9


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My H souvenir from Toronto- the kelly strap. There was such a wide selection at TO H (I'll be posting my experience soon). I haven't been able to find these since FSH. My other one is more colorful, thinner, and shorter.  I can finally wear my k25 crossbody now  I


----------



## SilkCat

LovingTheOrange said:


> My H souvenir from Toronto- the kelly strap. There was such a wide selection at TO H (I'll be posting my experience soon). I haven't been able to find these since FSH. My other one is more colorful, thinner, and shorter.  I can finally wear my k25 crossbody now  I
> View attachment 4075903



Looks so pretty! I love how it makes a black bag feel so summer-y too haha


----------



## westcoastgal

LovingTheOrange said:


> My H souvenir from Toronto- the kelly strap. There was such a wide selection at TO H (I'll be posting my experience soon). I haven't been able to find these since FSH. My other one is more colorful, thinner, and shorter.  I can finally wear my k25 crossbody now  I
> View attachment 4075903


It looks great! I so want a black Kelly!


----------



## westcoastgal

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I finally got myself a little guy! [emoji16]
> Went into the store to pick up my swimsuit. Left with this.
> 
> View attachment 4075662
> View attachment 4075663


Congrats! Very cute bag.


----------



## ittybitty

LovingTheOrange said:


> My H souvenir from Toronto- the kelly strap. There was such a wide selection at TO H (I'll be posting my experience soon). I haven't been able to find these since FSH. My other one is more colorful, thinner, and shorter.  I can finally wear my k25 crossbody now  I
> View attachment 4075903


Love everything about this strap and you wear it well!


----------



## tv_vt1809

From my recent trip to Paris


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

meowlett said:


> Simply gorgeous!  (Both you and the bag!!!)



Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## milotic55

Got this beauty from London H stores, they always offer me suh beautiful bagss


----------



## mcpro

A friend got back from Paris and got me this [emoji7]  




View attachment 4077280


----------



## ehy12

Shoes....


----------



## GLX

Happy to receive c'est la fete dip dye earlier this week.  I have got to point out that the print on this colorway is considerably more subtle than the photo depict, the whole scarf a deep indigo.


----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> A friend got back from Paris and got me this [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4077279
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077280


They are gorgeous!


----------



## seasounds

New Santorini sandals in noir epsom.


----------



## DYH

milotic55 said:


> Got this beauty from London H stores, they always offer me suh beautiful bagss


love it!!!! You mind me asking the size and price?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Purseperson420 said:


> So excited about these goodies from my mini getaway!
> View attachment 4075622


Congrats. Twins with you on the Calvi. I love this color combo.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

milotic55 said:


> Got this beauty from London H stores, they always offer me suh beautiful bagss



Wow that’s a beauty.


----------



## Prinipessa

Rami00 said:


> Congrats!


Amazing, enjoy.


----------



## lala28

I had been visiting this item over the past month or so and finally decided to commit to it.  (The embossing event at my local H is what tipped the scales.) I just love the feel of this clutch.  It sits perfectly in the palm of my hand.  I also like that it sits upright on its own.

Rose lipstick chevre opli


----------



## Ladybaga

lala28 said:


> I had been visiting this item over the past month or so and finally decided to commit to it.  (The embossing event at my local H is what tipped the scales.) I just love the feel of this clutch.  It sits perfectly in the palm of my hand.  I also like that it sits upright on its own.
> 
> Rose lipstick chevre opli
> 
> View attachment 4079239
> 
> View attachment 4079241


Lala!!
You got it!!! I’m so excited for you!!! Such a chic clutch in a pretty pink!!!


----------



## chanelious

My latest purchase[emoji176][emoji176]
Soft buttery leather and soft rosy pink !


----------



## Ang-Lin

seasounds said:


> View attachment 4078477
> 
> 
> New Santorini sandals in noir epsom.


Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## cravin

Picked it up yesterday for the wife. Just a very classic combo of noir Togo K32 with GHW.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Picked up this Farandole 120. Absolutely love how versatile it is and surprised at how light weight it is.


----------



## bagidiotic

cravin said:


> View attachment 4079954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked it up yesterday for the wife. Just a very classic combo of noir Togo K32 with GHW.


Finally you found the ideal holy grail for her
Amazing hubby


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me sterling horse keychain from 2007, “L’Année de la Danse.”   


With his stable mates.


----------



## Tonimichelle

cravin said:


> View attachment 4079954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked it up yesterday for the wife. Just a very classic combo of noir Togo K32 with GHW.


It’s gorgeous, lucky wife!


----------



## Prinipessa

cravin said:


> View attachment 4079954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked it up yesterday for the wife. Just a very classic combo of noir Togo K32 with GHW.


Wow, gorgeous, what a lucky find. Congratulations.


----------



## Prinipessa

Prinipessa said:


> Wow, gorgeous, what a lucky find. Congratulations.


And what a lucky wife


----------



## cravin

bagidiotic said:


> Finally you found the ideal holy grail for her
> Amazing hubby



Not to toot my own horn but I am pretty cool


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lala28 said:


> I had been visiting this item over the past month or so and finally decided to commit to it.  (The embossing event at my local H is what tipped the scales.) I just love the feel of this clutch.  It sits perfectly in the palm of my hand.  I also like that it sits upright on its own.
> 
> Rose lipstick chevre opli
> 
> View attachment 4079239
> 
> View attachment 4079241


Very pretty and your heatstamp is such a lovely personal touch.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me sterling horse keychain from 2007, “L’Année de la Danse.”
> View attachment 4080166
> 
> With his stable mates.
> View attachment 4080165


How special!!! I love them all!!! Congrats on your amazing stable of love!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chanelious said:


> View attachment 4079869
> View attachment 4079870
> 
> 
> My latest purchase[emoji176][emoji176]
> Soft buttery leather and soft rosy pink !


These are perfect!! Did you get the Orans too!??? Man I'm drooling!


----------



## arlv8500

LovingTheOrange said:


> My H souvenir from Toronto- the kelly strap. There was such a wide selection at TO H (I'll be posting my experience soon). I haven't been able to find these since FSH. My other one is more colorful, thinner, and shorter.  I can finally wear my k25 crossbody now  I
> View attachment 4075903


Nice one!


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> These are perfect!! Did you get the Orans too!??? Man I'm drooling!



@IF You NEED those Orans!! I just bought a pair and they’re the comfiest Oran I’ve ever tried. Haven’t bought the Orans before cause the Epsom and calf leather didn’t sit as comfy on my wide feet. 
But these are made out of Chevre!!! My fave H leather. Super soft from the first try and the sheen is just super pretty. The color is Rouge Blush, very pretty dusty pink. So RUNNN and stalk yr SA[emoji1]


----------



## QuelleFromage

This is the new baby.....


----------



## acrowcounted

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481


Wow! Truly a dream bag! Congrats again, she was worth the wait!


----------



## seasounds

lala28 said:


> I had been visiting this item over the past month or so and finally decided to commit to it.  (The embossing event at my local H is what tipped the scales.) I just love the feel of this clutch.  It sits perfectly in the palm of my hand.  I also like that it sits upright on its own.
> 
> Rose lipstick chevre opli
> 
> View attachment 4079239
> 
> View attachment 4079241


Love the embossed initials!  So clever!


----------



## seasounds

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481


She's just radiant!


----------



## meowlett

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481


I LOVE it!  Very classy.


----------



## Ladybaga

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481


She’s a beauty!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481



Stunning! Great choice on the contrast stitching and interior, very interesting about the different colors chosen for them to create this very cool look.


----------



## tramcaro

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481



Classy with a twist!  ❤️ it!


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481


she is just PERFECT!!!!  Congratulations on this beauty!


----------



## aashopqueen

Venturing into toile leather combi. My latest K28!


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481



This looks amazing! Specs, pretty please?


----------



## Txoceangirl

aashopqueen said:


> View attachment 4080614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venturing into toile leather combi. My latest K28!


Oh my, this is sharp!  Congratulations!


----------



## Prinipessa

catsinthebag said:


> This looks amazing! Specs, pretty please?


+1 specs please.


----------



## Prinipessa

aashopqueen said:


> View attachment 4080614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venturing into toile leather combi. My latest K28!


Wow, I never saw one before. Beautiful.


----------



## aashopqueen

Txoceangirl said:


> Oh my, this is sharp!  Congratulations!



Thank you! I just need to handle this baby well.


----------



## QuelleFromage

catsinthebag said:


> This looks amazing! Specs, pretty please?





Prinipessa said:


> +1 specs please.



Kelly 28 sellier in noir chèvre with Bleu Saphir lining and Cobalt stitching, brushed PHW  
Took a year and a half which for K Sellier isn't bad,  last took 22 months. 

I placed this in desperation that my previous SO (also black sellier) would never come, and at the time many SAs did not understand the SO process, so all my choices for a chèvre bag were limited to what was available in chèvre exterior. I really wanted a red or BE interior but with red contrast stitch would not have worked, and the BS is as bright as I could ask, so I am thrilled. 
The craftsmanship is insane. Every stitch is perfect and the spine (I don't like spines but this is very subtle) is exactly centered on the bag on both sides. 
Now I just need a neutral retourne K28 and my other SOs to come in


----------



## loves

QuelleFromage said:


> Kelly 28 sellier in noir chèvre with Bleu Saphir lining and Cobalt stitching, brushed PHW
> Took a year and a half which for K Sellier isn't bad,  last took 22 months.


Major congrats my dear, it's a gorgeous gorgeous combination.


----------



## catsinthebag

QuelleFromage said:


> Kelly 28 sellier in noir chèvre with Bleu Saphir lining and Cobalt stitching, brushed PHW
> Took a year and a half which for K Sellier isn't bad,  last took 22 months.
> 
> I placed this in desperation that my previous SO (also black sellier) would never come, and at the time many SAs did not understand the SO process, so all my choices for a chèvre bag were limited to what was available in chèvre exterior. I really wanted a red or BE interior but with red contrast stitch would not have worked, and the BS is as bright as I could ask, so I am thrilled.
> The craftsmanship is insane. Every stitch is perfect and the spine (I don't like spines but this is very subtle) is exactly centered on the bag on both sides.
> Now I just need a neutral retourne K28 and my other SOs to come in



So beautiful. It’s something I would have picked for myself (as you can imagine!), only I probably wouldn’t have thought of Cobalt stitching. Major, major congrats!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481



You’re so lucky!!  This Kelly is stunning!!


----------



## Babibilee

Sneakers, Halzan 31 and laura flats in pink tone


----------



## QuelleFromage

loves said:


> Major congrats my dear, it's a gorgeous gorgeous combination.



Hello my dear! Thank you  I hope you're enjoying your new Kelly as well!  I will have to do a red interior one day....



catsinthebag said:


> So beautiful. It’s something I would have picked for myself (as you can imagine!), only I probably wouldn’t have thought of Cobalt stitching. Major, major congrats!



Shocking, that! I am still in envy of your bicolor K. So happy this one finally came!


----------



## cafecreme15

Babibilee said:


> Sneakers, Halzan 31 and laura flats in pink tone
> 
> View attachment 4080736
> View attachment 4080737
> View attachment 4080738
> View attachment 4080740



Do you find the Laura flats comfortable? They look like they’d be perfect for work on those days when heels are unappealing.


----------



## jkhuu623

Picked up 2 of these twillies! They also had orange and a lilac/lavender one but I chose navy


----------



## Babibilee

cafecreme15 said:


> Do you find the Laura flats comfortable? They look like they’d be perfect for work on those days when heels are unappealing.



The laura flats is good. Its so much better than heels.


----------



## loves

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello my dear! Thank you  I hope you're enjoying your new Kelly as well!  I will have to do a red interior one day....


Red interior sounds fabulous! Enjoying my new K very much and I suspect even more when I start working again


----------



## odette57

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481


This is just to die for. Very lovely. Congrats on this piece!


----------



## catin

aashopqueen said:


> View attachment 4080614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venturing into toile leather combi. My latest K28!


I like the modern retro look to it. It is a very nice take on toile.


----------



## cavalla

QuelleFromage said:


> Kelly 28 sellier in noir chèvre with Bleu Saphir lining and Cobalt stitching, brushed PHW
> Took a year and a half which for K Sellier isn't bad,  last took 22 months.
> 
> I placed this in desperation that my previous SO (also black sellier) would never come, and at the time many SAs did not understand the SO process, so all my choices for a chèvre bag were limited to what was available in chèvre exterior. I really wanted a red or BE interior but with red contrast stitch would not have worked, and the BS is as bright as I could ask, so I am thrilled.
> The craftsmanship is insane. Every stitch is perfect and the spine (I don't like spines but this is very subtle) is exactly centered on the bag on both sides.
> Now I just need a neutral retourne K28 and my other SOs to come in



Congrats on the arrival of this beauty. It's very elegant with character. Enjoy!


----------



## catin

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481


The contrast stitching is really nice!


----------



## fawnhagh

Babibilee said:


> Sneakers, Halzan 31 and laura flats in pink tone
> 
> View attachment 4080736
> View attachment 4080737
> View attachment 4080738
> View attachment 4080740



Love everything especially the Laura and Goal sneakers [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Finally found a color combo that I like on a herbag.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

chanelious said:


> View attachment 4079869
> View attachment 4079870
> 
> 
> My latest purchase[emoji176][emoji176]
> Soft buttery leather and soft rosy pink !



Love the color! The shoes don’t come in gold hardware by any chance?


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> Kelly 28 sellier in noir chèvre with Bleu Saphir lining and Cobalt stitching, brushed PHW
> Took a year and a half which for K Sellier isn't bad,  last took 22 months.
> 
> I placed this in desperation that my previous SO (also black sellier) would never come, and at the time many SAs did not understand the SO process, so all my choices for a chèvre bag were limited to what was available in chèvre exterior. I really wanted a red or BE interior but with red contrast stitch would not have worked, and the BS is as bright as I could ask, so I am thrilled.
> The craftsmanship is insane. Every stitch is perfect and the spine (I don't like spines but this is very subtle) is exactly centered on the bag on both sides.
> Now I just need a neutral retourne K28 and my other SOs to come in


Congratulations, QF!  This bag is absolutely gorgeous, I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

I’ve posted in a couple of places abt the C24 Gris Asphalte offer, but haven’t done a proper reveal since I was traveling and such. Well, I got home late last night and this morning I introduced her to the rest of the neutral gang in my collection. Without further due, here she is with my K32 GT Togo and B30 Noir Novillo. Strangely enough, all my neutral bags have PHW, which I didn’t notice until I lined them up for this family pic.


----------



## HeartHermes

Just purchased yesterday...tie for my son for his birthday, and the "In an English Garden" bangle for me.
Hope he likes the tie. He usually buys more serious ties and I like the more whimsical ones. This one has all the good luck charms. 

View attachment 4081412


View attachment 4081413


----------



## renet

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love the color! The shoes don’t come in gold hardware by any chance?



I have not seen this color or this pair of mules in other colors with ghw yet.


----------



## Gnuj

Ang-Lin said:


> I’ve posted in a couple of places abt the C24 Gris Asphalte offer, but haven’t done a proper reveal since I was traveling and such. Well, I got home late last night and this morning I introduced her to the rest of the neutral gang in my collection. Without further due, here she is with my K32 GT Togo and B30 Noir Novillo. Strangely enough, all my neutral bags have PHW, which I didn’t notice until I lined them up for this family pic.


Love your neutral family shot! Great colors.


----------



## doloresmia

Ang-Lin said:


> I’ve posted in a couple of places abt the C24 Gris Asphalte offer, but haven’t done a proper reveal since I was traveling and such. Well, I got home late last night and this morning I introduced her to the rest of the neutral gang in my collection. Without further due, here she is with my K32 GT Togo and B30 Noir Novillo. Strangely enough, all my neutral bags have PHW, which I didn’t notice until I lined them up for this family pic.



Beautiful!!!! I love this


----------



## xiaoxiao

Monique1004 said:


> Finally found a color combo that I like on a herbag.
> View attachment 4081158



I. Love. It!!! Beautiful combo!


----------



## narnar

QuelleFromage said:


> Kelly 28 sellier in noir chèvre with Bleu Saphir lining and Cobalt stitching, brushed PHW
> Took a year and a half which for K Sellier isn't bad,  last took 22 months.
> 
> I placed this in desperation that my previous SO (also black sellier) would never come, and at the time many SAs did not understand the SO process, so all my choices for a chèvre bag were limited to what was available in chèvre exterior. I really wanted a red or BE interior but with red contrast stitch would not have worked, and the BS is as bright as I could ask, so I am thrilled.
> The craftsmanship is insane. Every stitch is perfect and the spine (I don't like spines but this is very subtle) is exactly centered on the bag on both sides.
> Now I just need a neutral retourne K28 and my other SOs to come in


Thank you for sharing. This is dreamy. Contrast stitching is subtle but distinct. So beautiful...


----------



## Pinkfairyjade




----------



## Aileenlnbh

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Some small purchases this month, gotta save for bags!! Carmen duo is a match for my SO K, grabbed it while I could, a cashmere bandana and illiana sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044186
> View attachment 4044187
> View attachment 4044188


wow these are beautiful and now is the weather here to strut up and down Buchanan Street heading back from the store! great purchases


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Aileenlnbh said:


> wow these are beautiful and now is the weather here to strut up and down Buchanan Street heading back from the store! great purchases


Yep, bought the black rainbow wedges today and they are even nicer to wear!


----------



## Gigllee

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4081990
> View attachment 4081991


Those wedges are TDF! Gosh...


----------



## frankiextah

Goodies from Copenhagen airport!

great SLG selections and approx 28% cheaper than US prices, 20% immediate detax making the transaction cheaper than paris (even after detax)!


----------



## acrowcounted

frankiextah said:


> Goodies from Copenhagen airport!
> 
> great SLG selections and approx 28% cheaper than US prices, 20% immediate detax making the transaction cheaper than paris (even after detax)!
> View attachment 4082319


LOVE that Calvi! Congrats!


----------



## PETITLAPIN

Stopped by SF boutique this weekend.
And my lovely SA offered me this beauty.
My first k28  REtourne Togo in Jaume Ambre.


----------



## kathydep

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4082506
> View attachment 4082505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by SF boutique this weekend.
> And my lovely SA offered me this beauty.
> My first k28  REtourne Togo in Jaume Ambre.


Lovely! Congrats! Please share pics under natural light. TIA!


----------



## chanelious

Israeli_Flava said:


> These are perfect!! Did you get the Orans too!??? Man I'm drooling!



Oh yes so perfect right,but
I didn't get the Oran's cos my SA found this for me as well![emoji85] [emoji87]my hubby is gonna roll his eyes at me and put me on ban if I came home with 3 pairs of H shoes in the same color!


----------



## chanelious

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love the color! The shoes don’t come in gold hardware by any chance?




I don't think so and
I haven seen any in GHW yet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HeartHermes said:


> Just purchased yesterday...tie for my son for his birthday, and the "In an English Garden" bangle for me.
> Hope he likes the tie. He usually buys more serious ties and I like the more whimsical ones. This one has all the good luck charms.
> 
> View attachment 4081412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081413



I love their whimsical ties! Sometimes I look through them for the really clever ones. Last week I found one with a foosball pattern. This one is great and the color you picked is very subtle, there is a navy one where are the lucky charms are in color. I’m certain that he will love it!


----------



## lala28

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4082506
> View attachment 4082505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by SF boutique this weekend.
> And my lovely SA offered me this beauty.
> My first k28  REtourne Togo in Jaume Ambre.



Congratulations! I really like this new yellow color a lot! Enjoy your new sunshine beauty!


----------



## lala28

HeartHermes said:


> Just purchased yesterday...tie for my son for his birthday, and the "In an English Garden" bangle for me.
> Hope he likes the tie. He usually buys more serious ties and I like the more whimsical ones. This one has all the good luck charms.
> 
> View attachment 4081412
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081413



I love this tie! It’s called “Job Interview” with all of the lucky charm symbols! (There is a matching pocket square, too...) [emoji8]


----------



## ehy12

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4082506
> View attachment 4082505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by SF boutique this weekend.
> And my lovely SA offered me this beauty.
> My first k28  REtourne Togo in Jaume Ambre.


I really love!!!!! It's a gorgeous color!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love the color! The shoes don’t come in gold hardware by any chance?



Last season they had a pair in black suede with gold hardware. I haven’t seen any gold hardware for this season yet


----------



## innerpeace85

Babibilee said:


> Sneakers, Halzan 31 and laura flats in pink tone
> 
> View attachment 4080736
> View attachment 4080737
> View attachment 4080738
> View attachment 4080740


Congrats! Love the Laura flats Are they more pastel or rose pink? Thanks!


----------



## Dreaming Big

.


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481


Subtle and beautiful. Glad you got it!


----------



## westcoastgal

Monique1004 said:


> Finally found a color combo that I like on a herbag.
> View attachment 4081158


Very cool looking.


----------



## Selenet

Small gift for my mother, I hope she likes it [emoji4]


----------



## Susie Tunes

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4084882
> 
> 
> Small gift for my mother, I hope she likes it [emoji4]



It’s beautiful- lucky Mom


----------



## Vhermes212

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4082506
> View attachment 4082505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by SF boutique this weekend.
> And my lovely SA offered me this beauty.
> My first k28  REtourne Togo in Jaume Ambre.


what a gorgeous color and hardware combo!!!!!


----------



## camelliagirl

Orangefanatic said:


> The description says, ipad mini case, i am thinking to put it in Mini Birkin or Kelly for pouch.



Hi Orangefanatic, hows your Calvi MM holding up? I’m considering to get this or the Calvi GM, can the MM fits in a B25? There are so little info about this organiser.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

My newly acquired 2 oldies but goodies. I’m happy to mark an end to my K journey now [emoji5]

Noir sellier K28 ghw Ardennes 



Brique sellier Mou K28 phw Togo


----------



## narnar

@SupaUltra_J  Beautiful bags. They look dreamy! Congrats!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

narnar said:


> @SupaUltra_J  Beautiful bags. They look dreamy! Congrats!



Thanks narnar. They are indeed gorgeous despite of one being 27 years old, one being 13 years old. Satisfies my sellier obsession [emoji5]


----------



## aynrand

These two K28's are absolutely incredible. Can't decide which I like better... just wow!


----------



## calexandre

This really ought to be literally my very last H purchase, but I know better than to make that claim!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

calexandre said:


> This really ought to be literally my very last H purchase, but I know better than to make that claim!
> 
> View attachment 4085834
> View attachment 4085835


my goodness!!! exquisite!


----------



## Susie Tunes

calexandre said:


> This really ought to be literally my very last H purchase, but I know better than to make that claim!
> 
> View attachment 4085834
> View attachment 4085835



Gorgeous - didn’t know the Calvi came in exotic leather and now the idea is in my head [emoji85]


----------



## acrowcounted

calexandre said:


> This really ought to be literally my very last H purchase, but I know better than to make that claim!
> 
> View attachment 4085834
> View attachment 4085835


This is amazing! Could you possibly share the price of it?


----------



## hannahsophia

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4084882
> 
> 
> Small gift for my mother, I hope she likes it [emoji4]



Ooo what scarf is that?


----------



## Dreaming Big

calexandre said:


> This really ought to be literally my very last H purchase, but I know better than to make that claim!
> 
> View attachment 4085834
> View attachment 4085835



I LOVE THIS! Wow!


----------



## Onthego

calexandre said:


> This really ought to be literally my very last H purchase, but I know better than to make that claim!
> 
> View attachment 4085834
> View attachment 4085835


OMG! I have wanted a mini bearn in croc, but this is WAY BETTER. So absolutely gorgeous. I have 8 calvi in different colors. This is the first time I have seen a calvi in exotic in 10 years. Thank you for posting. I really really want one. Please post price and availability information. Congratulations this is spectacular. I adore croc or gator in small doses.


----------



## narnar

SupaUltra_J said:


> Thanks narnar. They are indeed gorgeous despite of one being 27 years old, one being 13 years old. Satisfies my sellier obsession [emoji5]



That is amazing! More the reason to love this brand and your bags.


----------



## kate2828

acrowcounted said:


> This is amazing! Could you possibly share the price of it?



Would love to know too!


----------



## Ang-Lin

calexandre said:


> This really ought to be literally my very last H purchase, but I know better than to make that claim!
> 
> View attachment 4085834
> View attachment 4085835


Omg! I don’t think I can love a Calvi more then I saw this!!’


----------



## weibandy

This new model of bracelet.  Reverses and is easy to wear. Magnolia and capuchine


----------



## Serva1

calexandre said:


> This really ought to be literally my very last H purchase, but I know better than to make that claim!
> 
> View attachment 4085834
> View attachment 4085835



Love this[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Congrats calexandre!


----------



## Cygne18

calexandre said:


> This really ought to be literally my very last H purchase, but I know better than to make that claim!
> 
> View attachment 4085834
> View attachment 4085835


This is so delicious. I adore it. So glad you got it  



weibandy said:


> View attachment 4086746
> View attachment 4086747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This new model of bracelet.  Reverses and is easy to wear. Magnolia and capuchine


These are the best bracelets. Twinsies with you, except mine is with RGHW. Maybe one more to buy (?), so you can play with them which I haven't tried yet because I need another bracelet in RGHW or PHW. It's such a great buy! Congrats!


----------



## calexandre

Everyone, thank you for the lovely comments and enthusiasm! I'm glad there are so many Calvi fans among us. @Onthego, 8 Calvis? You are living the rainbow dream! 

I bought this little confection sight unseen over the phone, after an H friend I know from this forum who no longer posts here tipped me off as to where I could find the twin of one that he had purchased. I didn't even ask the price before I bought it, having done some math based on regular CDCs vs gator CDCs. How bad could it be, right? Ha ha ha ha ha-- you'd think after all these years I would know that that logic does NOT work with H! I nearly passed out when the receipt came through in my email. Let's just say that for only a little bit more you could get a Picotin 18. But when I opened the box all my _what-was-I-thinking_ doubts dissipated. It's so beautiful in that matte Bleu Electrique, and Calvis are one of my most-used H items. 

I would love to be able to tell those of you interested in one for yourself more about availability, but the truth is I don't know. The SA I bought this one from said he suspected only a few were made. I'll cross-post this one to the Calvi thread, in the hopes that other Calvi-lovers know more or have had other sightings of the croc version. I would love it if they made more, and if once they get into the swing of making them, they make the price point a little more terrestrial! Can you imagine matte rose scheherazade? Or lizard? 



Israeli_Flava said:


> my goodness!!! exquisite!





Susie Tunes said:


> Gorgeous - didn’t know the Calvi came in exotic leather and now the idea is in my head [emoji85]





acrowcounted said:


> This is amazing! Could you possibly share the price of it?





Onthego said:


> OMG! I have wanted a mini bearn in croc, but this is WAY BETTER. So absolutely gorgeous. I have 8 calvi in different colors. This is the first time I have seen a calvi in exotic in 10 years. Thank you for posting. I really really want one. Please post price and availability information. Congratulations this is spectacular. I adore croc or gator in small doses.





kate2828 said:


> Would love to know too!





Ang-Lin said:


> Omg! I don’t think I can love a Calvi more then I saw this!!’





Serva1 said:


> Love this[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Congrats calexandre!


----------



## Selenet

hannahsophia said:


> Ooo what scarf is that?



I'll check the name once I'm home. [emoji4]


----------



## Cygne18

Cygne18 said:


> This is so delicious. I adore it. So glad you got it
> 
> 
> These are the best bracelets. Twinsies with you, except mine is with RGHW. Maybe one more to buy (?), so you can play with them which I haven't tried yet because I need another bracelet in RGHW or PHW. It's such a great buy! Congrats!
> 
> View attachment 4086934


I forgot to mention that the photo I posted above is from the Hermes.com website. It's an example showing how you can connect two different Medor Infini bracelets together so that the colors are mixed and matched. I can't waaaaait to try it!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

So I went a little crazy this week!! Must be the hot weather we have had! Already posted some of these but please indulge me! BE carmen, rouge grenat B30, magnolia tpm Evie, rose gold punk bracelet and rainbow wedges.  Swanning off to ban island now with my little piece of melted plastic!!


----------



## 1gunro

My Savanna Dance needed a swinging partner! Presenting my ‘new to me’ Evelyne PM in turquoise Clemence! An Evelyne newbie!

I can tell already she may be quite the workhorse for me..


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Ulysse MM blank refill a couple of weeks ago. Wanted to get the version with lines since December, but whenever I looked for it it was sold out... both in Berlin (2 stores) and Vienna. It's simply ridiculous...


----------



## MotoChiq

Did some damage to my bank account for my birthday thanks to my SA!


----------



## crisbac

MotoChiq said:


> Did some damage to my bank account for my birthday thanks to my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087457
> View attachment 4087458
> View attachment 4087459
> View attachment 4087460


Congratulations! It's gorgeous!  Happy Birthday, MotoChiq!


----------



## MotoChiq

crisbac said:


> Congratulations! It's gorgeous!  Happy Birthday, MotoChiq!


Thank You!


----------



## Ladybaga

MotoChiq said:


> Did some damage to my bank account for my birthday thanks to my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087457
> View attachment 4087458
> View attachment 4087459
> View attachment 4087460


Gorgeous Ring! Happy Birthday to you!!!


----------



## MotoChiq

Ladybaga said:


> Gorgeous Ring! Happy Birthday to you!!!


Thank you @Ladybaga!


----------



## AnnaE

calexandre said:


> This really ought to be literally my very last H purchase, but I know better than to make that claim!



Breathtaking.



Pinkfairyjade said:


> So I went a little crazy this week!! Must be the hot weather we have had! Already posted some of these but please indulge me! BE carmen, rouge grenat B30, magnolia tpm Evie, rose gold punk bracelet and rainbow wedges.  Swanning off to ban island now with my little piece of melted plastic!!



Beautiful purchases. Love the bracelet-- and everything else, too!



1gunro said:


> My Savanna Dance needed a swinging partner! Presenting my ‘new to me’ Evelyne PM in turquoise Clemence! An Evelyne newbie!
> 
> I can tell already she may be quite the workhorse for me..



Woah -- what a match! Enjoy



CrackBerryCream said:


> Ulysse MM blank refill a couple of weeks ago. Wanted to get the version with lines since December, but whenever I looked for it it was sold out... both in Berlin (2 stores) and Vienna. It's simply ridiculous...



Curious -- are they not normally available online? I usually just get mine online, but I am in the U.S.


----------



## scarf1

1gunro said:


> View attachment 4087365
> 
> 
> 
> My Savanna Dance needed a swinging partner! Presenting my ‘new to me’ Evelyne PM in turquoise Clemence! An Evelyne newbie!
> 
> I can tell already she may be quite the workhorse for me..


Perfect mates!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Beautiful Mors Gormettes Vichy in etoupe and Jaune - beautiful for summer and my awaited SO Kelly - come on hurry up!


----------



## Sparkley

1gunro said:


> View attachment 4087365
> 
> 
> 
> My Savanna Dance needed a swinging partner! Presenting my ‘new to me’ Evelyne PM in turquoise Clemence! An Evelyne newbie!
> 
> I can tell already she may be quite the workhorse for me..



Beautiful bag and nicely partnered


----------



## 1gunro

Thank you AnnaE!


AnnaE said:


> Breathtaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful purchases. Love the bracelet-- and everything else, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Woah -- what a match! Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Curious -- are they not normally available online? I usually just get mine online, but I am in the U.S.


----------



## 1gunro

scarf1 said:


> Perfect mates!


Thank you Scarf1! Hard to find turquoise in an H shawl, but I got lucky with this one! And I love the animal themes!


----------



## 1gunro

Sparkley said:


> Beautiful bag and nicely partnered


Thank you so much Sparkly!


----------



## Nerja

The super cute and comfortable Peace sandals and passport holder in rose pourpre.  Just in time for our trip to beautiful Spain!


----------



## niki_y

B35 blue agate phw.  Asked for a GP in this color, surprised to be offered a B instead!!  Tho I usually find B35 a bit big, I just couldn’t resist this color!


----------



## cafecreme15

niki_y said:


> B35 blue agate phw.  Asked for a GP in this color, surprised to be offered a B instead!!  Tho I usually find B35 a bit big, I just couldn’t resist this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089866
> View attachment 4089867



Stunning!! I have an Evie in BA, so I am partial to it of course


----------



## ladysarah

Babibilee said:


> Sneakers, Halzan 31 and laura flats in pink tone
> 
> View attachment 4080736
> View attachment 4080737
> View attachment 4080738
> View attachment 4080740


Love tha Laura flat...


----------



## lynne_ross

Finally joining the picotin club with my baby picotin (size 18) in magnolia. Reference pic beside my tosca 35 birkin (has rose tyrien interior that can’t see in pic)


----------



## acrowcounted

lynne_ross said:


> Finally joining the picotin club with my baby picotin (size 18) in magnolia. Reference pic beside my tosca 35 birkin (has rose tyrien interior that can’t see in pic)


Such a cheerful little bag! Congrats!


----------



## LuckyBitch

niki_y said:


> B35 blue agate phw.  Asked for a GP in this color, surprised to be offered a B instead!!  Tho I usually find B35 a bit big, I just couldn’t resist this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089866
> View attachment 4089867


Wonderful colour, the size suits you perfectly too.


----------



## csetcos

lynne_ross said:


> Finally joining the picotin club with my baby picotin (size 18) in magnolia. Reference pic beside my tosca 35 birkin (has rose tyrien interior that can’t see in pic)



What a great pop of color. Such a cute Pico!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lynne_ross said:


> Finally joining the picotin club with my baby picotin (size 18) in magnolia. Reference pic beside my tosca 35 birkin (has rose tyrien interior that can’t see in pic)



Nice!!  The color is so bright and happy!!


----------



## kathydep

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4086746
> View attachment 4086747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This new model of bracelet.  Reverses and is easy to wear. Magnolia and capuchine


Hey! This is in PA! Congrats! I grabbed one as well in rghw.


----------



## cafecreme15

TPM chaine d’ancre earrings in silver. They’re very very small but a good subtle every day stud.


----------



## hannahsophia

cafecreme15 said:


> TPM chaine d’ancre earrings in silver. They’re very very small but a good subtle every day stud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091188
> View attachment 4091191



I loveee this! I was thinking of getting them as well but unsure if it’s too much chaine d’ancre with the matching necklace.


----------



## cafecreme15

hannahsophia said:


> I loveee this! I was thinking of getting them as well but unsure if it’s too much chaine d’ancre with the matching necklace.



I don’t think it’s too much if you get the tpm size! But if it’s the large model then it may be too noticeably matchy matchy, depending on your taste!


----------



## cocomlle

cafecreme15 said:


> TPM chaine d’ancre earrings in silver. They’re very very small but a good subtle every day stud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091188
> View attachment 4091191



These are so cute! 



hannahsophia said:


> I loveee this! I was thinking of getting them as well but unsure if it’s too much chaine d’ancre with the matching necklace.



You should definitely get them...I don't think it would be too much at all.


----------



## hannahsophia

cafecreme15 said:


> I don’t think it’s too much if you get the tpm size! But if it’s the large model then it may be too noticeably matchy matchy, depending on your taste!





cocomlle said:


> These are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> You should definitely get them...I don't think it would be too much at all.



Thanks for the advice ladies! I’m definitely going to try it next time I’m in the store [emoji253]


----------



## Cookiefiend

lynne_ross said:


> Finally joining the picotin club with my baby picotin (size 18) in magnolia. Reference pic beside my tosca 35 birkin (has rose tyrien interior that can’t see in pic)



Oh goodness - that’s adorable!


----------



## seasounds

My first RTW piece.


----------



## rk4265

Finally pulled the plunge on the magnolia baby.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4087262
> View attachment 4087263
> View attachment 4087264
> View attachment 4087265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went a little crazy this week!! Must be the hot weather we have had! Already posted some of these but please indulge me! BE carmen, rouge grenat B30, magnolia tpm Evie, rose gold punk bracelet and rainbow wedges.  Swanning off to ban island now with my little piece of melted plastic!!


Congrats on the B30! Do you mind telling me what year this is? Is it a 2017 piece?


----------



## ttjanice

rk4265 said:


> Finally pulled the plunge on the magnolia baby.


This is such a happy color! Congrats!


----------



## perpetualgirl

My very FIRST Hermes purchase. It’s not a bag (I spend my money on watches LOL), but something I’ve wanted for a long time. I had originally wanted this in Etoupe, but was in the Las Vegas boutique and they didn’t have any in that color. They had this color in my size - and it looks great with my watch. She said they don’t carry white all the time. It’s a bit snug, but it’s already softening up and fitting better. Plus, the sides are all leather and won’t scratch my watches.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Aelfaerie said:


> Congrats on the B30! Do you mind telling me what year this is? Is it a 2017 piece?


Hi, yes bag is an A stamp, so 2017


----------



## Ladybaga

perpetualgirl said:


> View attachment 4092724
> 
> My very FIRST Hermes purchase. It’s not a bag (I spend my money on watches LOL), but something I’ve wanted for a long time. I had originally wanted this in Etoupe, but was in the Las Vegas boutique and they didn’t have any in that color. They had this color in my size - and it looks great with my watch. She said they don’t carry white all the time. It’s a bit snug, but it’s already softening up and fitting better. Plus, the sides are all leather and won’t scratch my watches.


Congratulations on your first Hermes piece! It looks fantastic with your Cartier!!! Hermes is so addicting! (I'm sure this gorgeous kelly double tour won't be your last H purchase.)


----------



## Nui

Rodeo horse charms in PM and MM sizes
H Hour Watch in Very Small size Black with ghw


----------



## acrowcounted

Nui said:


> View attachment 4093024
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093026
> 
> 
> Rodeo horse charms in PM and MM sizes
> H Hour Watch in Very Small size Black with ghw


Love your rodeo instant family! Are they all the same base color? Rose Pourpre? It's interesting that the middle one looks slightly different (maybe the lighting?).


----------



## Toronto Carre

cafecreme15 said:


> TPM chaine d’ancre earrings in silver. They’re very very small but a good subtle every day stud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091188
> View attachment 4091191


I love these studs and have been considering them in rose gold. Thank you very much for posting the modeling pics. If I get the studs I will also post.


----------



## cafecreme15

Toronto Carre said:


> I love these studs and have been considering them in rose gold. Thank you very much for posting the modeling pics. If I get the studs I will also post.


So happy my post was helpful to you! I really love these, and I hope to see a post from you here about them soon!


----------



## brenpanda

My first petit h purchase! It's so cute. Thanks for @Amka 's intel I was very curious about which color I would end up and voilà it is the exact color I wanted. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Amka

brenpanda said:


> View attachment 4093646
> View attachment 4093645
> View attachment 4093644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first petit h purchase! It's so cute. Thanks for @Amka 's intel I was very curious about which color I would end up and voilà it is the exact color I wanted. Happy weekend everyone!


Nice! It goes so well with your Birkin!  Love it!!


----------



## allywchu1

brenpanda said:


> View attachment 4093646
> View attachment 4093645
> View attachment 4093644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first petit h purchase! It's so cute. Thanks for @Amka 's intel I was very curious about which color I would end up and voilà it is the exact color I wanted. Happy weekend everyone!


It’s cute!


----------



## AnnaE

brenpanda said:


> View attachment 4093646
> View attachment 4093645
> View attachment 4093644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first petit h purchase! It's so cute. Thanks for @Amka 's intel I was very curious about which color I would end up and voilà it is the exact color I wanted. Happy weekend everyone!



These are very cute


----------



## Nui

acrowcounted said:


> Love your rodeo instant family! Are they all the same base color? Rose Pourpre? It's interesting that the middle one looks slightly different (maybe the lighting?).



The middle one’s base color is Tosca if i’m not mistaken. The left and right are both Rose Pourpre^^


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Toronto Carre said:


> I love these studs and have been considering them in rose gold. Thank you very much for posting the modeling pics. If I get the studs I will also post.



These are gorgeous / rose gold is on my list too!


----------



## lala28

seasounds said:


> View attachment 4092269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first RTW piece.



Congratulations! You look lovely!


----------



## lala28

cafecreme15 said:


> TPM chaine d’ancre earrings in silver. They’re very very small but a good subtle every day stud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091188
> View attachment 4091191



They are incredibly versatile and definitely a unique twist on the typical “everyday stud”! [emoji6]. They look terrific on you!


----------



## lala28

rk4265 said:


> Finally pulled the plunge on the magnolia baby.



So gorgeous! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] I am in love with this color! Congratulations!


----------



## lala28

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4087262
> View attachment 4087263
> View attachment 4087264
> View attachment 4087265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went a little crazy this week!! Must be the hot weather we have had! Already posted some of these but please indulge me! BE carmen, rouge grenat B30, magnolia tpm Evie, rose gold punk bracelet and rainbow wedges.  Swanning off to ban island now with my little piece of melted plastic!!



Wow! [emoji7] Going a little H crazy sounds like a remedy we can all relate to! With all of your new colorful accessories, no doubt you will be “hotter” than any summer weather!


----------



## lala28

1gunro said:


> View attachment 4087365
> 
> 
> 
> My Savanna Dance needed a swinging partner! Presenting my ‘new to me’ Evelyne PM in turquoise Clemence! An Evelyne newbie!
> 
> I can tell already she may be quite the workhorse for me..



I love your new swinging partner! [emoji126]


----------



## lala28

MotoChiq said:


> Did some damage to my bank account for my birthday thanks to my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087457
> View attachment 4087458
> View attachment 4087459
> View attachment 4087460



Happy happy birthday! [emoji322]


----------



## lala28

CrackBerryCream said:


> Ulysse MM blank refill a couple of weeks ago. Wanted to get the version with lines since December, but whenever I looked for it it was sold out... both in Berlin (2 stores) and Vienna. It's simply ridiculous...



Ahhh, yes, the mystery of H inventory strikes again!


----------



## lala28

Aileenlnbh said:


> Beautiful Mors Gormettes Vichy in etoupe and Jaune - beautiful for summer and my awaited SO Kelly - come on hurry up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087956



Beautiful sunny colors! [emoji274] Sending wishes for a speedy arrival of your SO!


----------



## lala28

Nerja said:


> View attachment 4089386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The super cute and comfortable Peace sandals and passport holder in rose pourpre.  Just in time for our trip to beautiful Spain!



Congratulations! What a wonderful way to prepare for a momentous trip!


----------



## lala28

niki_y said:


> B35 blue agate phw.  Asked for a GP in this color, surprised to be offered a B instead!!  Tho I usually find B35 a bit big, I just couldn’t resist this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089866
> View attachment 4089867



Gorgeous! A beautiful color on you and one that will surely be very versatile with your wardrobe.


----------



## lala28

lynne_ross said:


> Finally joining the picotin club with my baby picotin (size 18) in magnolia. Reference pic beside my tosca 35 birkin (has rose tyrien interior that can’t see in pic)



Congratulations! [emoji259][emoji255][emoji254]


----------



## lala28

Nui said:


> View attachment 4093024
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093026
> 
> 
> Rodeo horse charms in PM and MM sizes
> H Hour Watch in Very Small size Black with ghw



Gorgeous! What an adorable little horse family and a stunning time piece!


----------



## lala28

brenpanda said:


> View attachment 4093646
> View attachment 4093645
> View attachment 4093644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first petit h purchase! It's so cute. Thanks for @Amka 's intel I was very curious about which color I would end up and voilà it is the exact color I wanted. Happy weekend everyone!



So cute! My little brother had one of these little guys as a pet when we were kids.....[emoji106]


----------



## acrowcounted

cafecreme15 said:


> TPM chaine d’ancre earrings in silver. They’re very very small but a good subtle every day stud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091188
> View attachment 4091191


Welp, just added these to my shopping list after seeing your modeling photo here. They look perfect on you!


----------



## Luv n bags

lala28 said:


> Wow! [emoji7] Going a little H crazy sounds like a remedy we can all relate to! With all of your new colorful accessories, no doubt you will be “hotter” than any summer weather!



Love the wedges!


----------



## brenpanda

lala28 said:


> So cute! My little brother had one of these little guys as a pet when we were kids.....[emoji106]


We have two at home. That’s why I was so excited to find them on H website. and had to get it.


----------



## cocomlle

brenpanda said:


> View attachment 4093646
> View attachment 4093645
> View attachment 4093644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first petit h purchase! It's so cute. Thanks for @Amka 's intel I was very curious about which color I would end up and voilà it is the exact color I wanted. Happy weekend everyone!



So cute!!! I'm so tempted to get one myself. I keep thinking of Pascal from Tangled nodding his head yes...get me!


----------



## brenpanda

cocomlle said:


> So cute!!! I'm so tempted to get one myself. I keep thinking of Pascal from Tangled nodding his head yes...get me!


I love Pascal!! Can’t say no to those eyes  We have two pet panther chameleons and they are wonderful.


----------



## cafecreme15

acrowcounted said:


> Welp, just added these to my shopping list after seeing your modeling photo here. They look perfect on you!



Thank you!! I love them. Have worn them 3 days in a row!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Babibilee said:


> Sneakers, Halzan 31 and laura flats in pink tone
> 
> View attachment 4080736
> View attachment 4080737
> View attachment 4080738
> View attachment 4080740



Love how the bag looks with the twilly [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

hannahsophia said:


> I loveee this! I was thinking of getting them as well but unsure if it’s too much chaine d’ancre with the matching necklace.



I would recommend them  
I wear them as everyday earrings and find them very subtle. I’m not much of an earring person but this is so low key it’s awesome.


----------



## MotoChiq

lala28 said:


> Happy happy birthday! [emoji322]


Thank you @lala28


----------



## allyrae

Super happy with my small but fantastic loot [emoji7][emoji12]


----------



## cafecreme15

allyrae said:


> Super happy with my small but fantastic loot [emoji7][emoji12]
> View attachment 4096257
> View attachment 4096258
> View attachment 4096259



I’d hardly call a C small loot! It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## allywchu1

allyrae said:


> Super happy with my small but fantastic loot [emoji7][emoji12]
> View attachment 4096257
> View attachment 4096258
> View attachment 4096259



Very nice!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

cafecreme15 said:


> I’d hardly call a C small loot! It’s gorgeous!!



Stunning - this is exactly the bracelets colourway I’m after - super loot with a C!


----------



## bagalogist

Peace Sandals.


----------



## allyrae

cafecreme15 said:


> I’d hardly call a C small loot! It’s gorgeous!!





allywchu1 said:


> Very nice!





Aileenlnbh said:


> Stunning - this is exactly the bracelets colourway I’m after - super loot with a C!



Thank you!! [emoji7]


----------



## Luv n bags

bagalogist said:


> Peace Sandals.
> View attachment 4096398



Love these!


----------



## susanq

Good things come to those who wait. I passed on croc, but got offered this today! Meet my new kelly 20 black chevre with gold hardware!


----------



## ehy12

Birkin 25 Vert Vertigo swift gold hardware! Love!!! Sitting pretty with her rose pourpre sister[emoji7]


----------



## xray

Kelly pochette in Gris asphalte... KPs are so hard to find !!!


----------



## elly_fong

bagalogist said:


> Peace Sandals.
> View attachment 4096398


Lovely shoe I was looking at too! How's the fit and is it comfortable?


----------



## bagalogist

elly_fong said:


> Lovely shoe I was looking at too! How's the fit and is it comfortable?


Good fit and very comfortable, heel is slightly higher than the Oasis . This is my 2nd pair. Got the burnt orange color a few months ago.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nice ballerina in noir goatskin & strass


----------



## susanq

xray said:


> Kelly pochette in Gris asphalte... KPs are so hard to find !!!
> View attachment 4096971


Oh my gosh! I’ve been waiting forever for a pouchette. It’s gorgeous!


----------



## elly_fong

bagalogist said:


> Good fit and very comfortable, heel is slightly higher than the Oasis . This is my 2nd pair. Got the burnt orange color a few months ago.


Thanks for your input. Shall make a trip to the store soon.


----------



## Monique1004

bagalogist said:


> Peace Sandals.
> View attachment 4096398



I wanted to get the burnt orange but already all gone in my size. Cry~


----------



## bagalogist

Monique1004 said:


> I wanted to get the burnt orange but already all gone in my size. Cry~


Black was also sold out but it came back this season. Burnt orange should still be available on most online H stores in US and UK.


----------



## allanrvj

QuelleFromage said:


> This is the new baby.....
> 
> View attachment 4080479
> View attachment 4080480
> View attachment 4080481


I just saw this.
So. Freaking. Beautiful.


----------



## Toronto Carre

1gunro said:


> View attachment 4087365
> 
> 
> 
> My Savanna Dance needed a swinging partner! Presenting my ‘new to me’ Evelyne PM in turquoise Clemence! An Evelyne newbie!
> 
> I can tell already she may be quite the workhorse for me..



Your Evie pic inspired me. Here is My Evelyne GM in Bleu Izmir with Grande Tenue and Savana Dance CSGMs (Savana Dance is new from the Toronto sale).


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Beautiful calvi in Bleu Paradis and Orange Poppy - my pre airport travel buy


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

B30 Etoupe Tadelakt and Merveilleuses Lanternes Twilly. One twilly is simple and the leather is soft, shimmery and gorgeous. Love it!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

ehy12 said:


> Birkin 25 Vert Vertigo swift gold hardware! Love!!! Sitting pretty with her rose pourpre sister[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096898
> View attachment 4096902


I saw a Lindy in that color in swift.  It’s so soft and the color is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Last pre airport buy before I pickup my reserved items at Heathrow tomorrow - whoop!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

PoppyLadyBird said:


> B30 Etoupe Tadelakt and Merveilleuses Lanternes Twilly. One twilly is simple and the leather is soft, shimmery and gorgeous. Love it!



Divine looking combo - I adore tadelakt leather


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Aileenlnbh said:


> Divine looking combo - I adore tadelakt leather


Thanks Aileenlnbh!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

allyrae said:


> Super happy with my small but fantastic loot [emoji7][emoji12]
> View attachment 4096257
> View attachment 4096258
> View attachment 4096259


I was looking at this CW in bracelets as well. It’s beautiful


----------



## barashinda

c.lv__cats said:


> First major Hermès purchase—and for Mother’s Day for the world’s greatest mommy. [emoji7] At 61 years old, my mother received her first H bag in her life and she is ecstatic!!
> 
> View attachment 4066825
> 
> 
> Bought her a rouge (casaque?) Picotin 22 in Clemence leather + a little matching twilly, as red is her absolute favorite color in the entire world. [emoji173]️ She is a wonderful woman who has inspired me with her strength and courage through tough times, especially with what she went through last summer.
> 
> View attachment 4066829
> 
> 
> (And as a congrats to myself for getting into graduate school, I got myself a Bastia coin purse! Hehehe.)
> 
> View attachment 4066830



Beautiful colors!


----------



## barashinda

ittybitty said:


> That pouch is so amazing! It's slim and holds a lot. Also fits nicely in my C18 - which means it also fits in all my other bags easily.
> 
> Some pics of it holding about 15 cards and 10 USD bills. It's not packed and can easily be zipped but you can see the outline of the cards on one side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4066407
> View attachment 4066408
> View attachment 4066409
> View attachment 4066410



Looks so much more useful than I thought I’d be!


----------



## barashinda

ittybitty said:


> View attachment 4065017
> View attachment 4065018
> View attachment 4065019
> View attachment 4065020
> View attachment 4065021
> View attachment 4065022
> View attachment 4065023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted a list of my new acquisitions on my local board already, but including photos here so I don't spam the boards.
> 
> - Graffiti twilly
> - Atout pouch in pm size in Bleu Brighton in evercolour (the little lock on the zipper tab is so cute)
> - Riley booties
> - bolide 27 in Bleu sapphire in swift with ghw



That graffiti twilly looks great!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Aileenlnbh said:


> Beautiful calvi in Bleu Paradis and Orange Poppy - my pre airport travel buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097512



Lovely combination of colours [emoji1305]


----------



## barashinda

MAGJES said:


> Etoupe B30 is joining newcomer Etain K28.  I sold a few B35s recently and Etoupe is my very first 30!
> 
> WHY did I never consider this size before??
> I am seriously contemplating replacing a few other 35s with 30s now.
> So much lighter and holds everything I need.



Love the comparison of colors! Great neutrals.


----------



## barashinda

acrowcounted said:


> I couldn’t decide between the Vert Vertigo Evelyne TPM and the Magnolia Evelyne TPM so I took them both. My SA also located the much raved about swimsuit for me and I love it! Thanks to the TPF girls who enabled me on the swimsuit; it’s really a flattering piece (and I love how it comes with a pouch in the same pattern and a unique zippered dust bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057786



Those two colors look great together, not that you would wear both bags at the same time [emoji16]


----------



## Monique1004

bagalogist said:


> Black was also sold out but it came back this season. Burnt orange should still be available on most online H stores in US and UK.



Not one my size in US.


----------



## barashinda

LovingTheOrange said:


> What’s smaller (and even more useless) than a mini Kelly? My new-to-me MICRO Birkin. If only I started collecting H during the turn of the millennium, then I wouldn’t have to pay such a premium on this collector’s piece. Too bad I was only 6 years old at the time ahaha...
> 
> Back on topic: this is probably the least practical bag that I own. It’s more of an accessory on my other bags like my K25 (pictured below). It can’t even fit my iPhone X- it only holds a cardholder and one lipstick!
> 
> View attachment 4053316
> 
> View attachment 4053317
> 
> View attachment 4053320



Soooo tiny! Does it fit a smaller iPhone?


----------



## barashinda

clanalois said:


> Kelly classic wallet in bleu tempte, Mississsippiensis alligator, complete with Farandole 120cm silver chain. I am IN LOVE.



Never seen the chain before. Looks phenomenal.


----------



## barashinda

Mrs.Z said:


> B 35  Togo Blue Nuit/magnolia verso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052211
> View attachment 4052214



That magnolia interior is such a great contrast!


----------



## barashinda

sparks1007 said:


> This amazingness. B35 in vache naturelle with Docride hardware.



That is AMAZING! How long does it take for Docride to do the hardware?


----------



## barashinda

lovelyhongbao said:


> A fruitful spring break
> View attachment 4036032
> 
> Hot in airport with big savings
> View attachment 4036033
> 
> Three 140cm, 2 of them are the samurai
> View attachment 4036034
> 
> The samurai collection, got a 90cm silk on top
> View attachment 4036035
> 
> The true red rouge casaque is in production again this year.
> View attachment 4036036



What’s that green color on the middle rodeo charm?


----------



## MAGJES

barashinda said:


> What’s that green color on the middle rodeo charm?


That is malachite


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

PoppyLadyBird said:


> B30 Etoupe Tadelakt and Merveilleuses Lanternes Twilly. One twilly is simple and the leather is soft, shimmery and gorgeous. Love it!


Etoupe in Tadelakt is stunning!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Etoupe in Tadelakt is stunning!


Thank you! I’m in love


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

MAGJES said:


> Etoupe B30 is joining newcomer Etain K28.  I sold a few B35s recently and Etoupe is my very first 30!
> 
> WHY did I never consider this size before??
> I am seriously contemplating replacing a few other 35s with 30s now.
> So much lighter and holds everything I need.


I Love your Etoupe B30 and your etain K28. B30 is the perfect size!!! My B30 holds my mini iPad, iPhone, wallet, etc. B35 is good for work but B30 is more versatile and way lighter to carry.


----------



## marzipanchen

hi, 
may I present my first major H purchase - my first bag: B30 in noir with two coral twillies to "lighten" her up a little. I am in LOVE. 
thanks for letting me share!


----------



## marzipanchen

xray said:


> Kelly pochette in Gris asphalte... KPs are so hard to find !!!
> View attachment 4096971


ooooh, I adore your K pochette - Gris Asphalte with gold hardware is one of my favorite combos..


----------



## catin

marzipanchen said:


> hi,
> may I present my first major H purchase - my first bag: B30 in noir with two coral twillies to "lighten" her up a little. I am in LOVE.
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4098464


Very nice - Congratulations and lovely twillies too!


----------



## marzipanchen

Thanks, Catin! 


catin said:


> Very nice - Congratulations and lovely twillies too!


----------



## cafecreme15

marzipanchen said:


> hi,
> may I present my first major H purchase - my first bag: B30 in noir with two coral twillies to "lighten" her up a little. I am in LOVE.
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4098464



Very nice! Way to dive head first into H bags!


----------



## marzipanchen

Thank you, cafecreme15. Yes, I guess I went all in. and got lucky 


cafecreme15 said:


> Very nice! Way to dive head first into H bags!


----------



## bunnycat

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4084882
> 
> 
> Small gift for my mother, I hope she likes it [emoji4]





Did anyone find out which scarf this is posted by Selenet? Looks like a  pocket square? It's Annie Faivre by signature.


----------



## marzipanchen

Hi bunnycat,
I believe I can help you with the scarf. It is indeed an _Annie Faivre Jardins d'eden _silk pocket square in blue with orange pomegranates. It's lovely, isn't it?


bunnycat said:


> View attachment 4099119
> 
> Did anyone find out which scarf this is posted by Selenet? Looks like a  pocket square? It's Annie Faivre by signature.


----------



## Ladybaga

marzipanchen said:


> hi,
> may I present my first major H purchase - my first bag: B30 in noir with two coral twillies to "lighten" her up a little. I am in LOVE.
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4098464


Congratulations! Your classic B looks amazing! (I like to lighten up my blue indigo kelly with twillys for the summer months, too.)  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## marzipanchen

Ladybaga said:


> Congratulations! Your classic B looks amazing! (I like to lighten up my blue indigo kelly with twillys for the summer months, too.)  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


Thank you, Ladybaga. I cannot get enough of her. I am still in the phase where I carry her around with me from room to room so I can look at her in between doing other things. 
Currently resting on my old sewing cabinet with my scarf of the day:


----------



## bunnycat

marzipanchen said:


> Hi bunnycat,
> I believe I can help you with the scarf. It is indeed an _Annie Faivre Jardins d'eden _silk pocket square in blue with orange pomegranates. It's lovely, isn't it?



thank you marzipanchen! I looked it up. So cute!


----------



## marzipanchen

bunnycat said:


> thank you marzipanchen! I looked it up. So cute!


Glad that I could help.


----------



## mcpro

Thanks to my SA for finding this  .. like a treasure hunt [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

marzipanchen said:


> Thank you, Ladybaga. I cannot get enough of her. I am still in the phase where I carry her around with me from room to room so I can look at her in between doing other things.
> Currently resting on my old sewing cabinet with my scarf of the day:
> 
> View attachment 4099498



She’s a beauty [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Got my hubby a pair of loafers. So easy to wear and seems to match with most of his wardrobe [emoji846]


----------



## Livia1

Black Oran sandals


----------



## elly_fong

Here are my latest purchases!


----------



## Kmora

This is my first post in the Hérmes forum. I have never been into a Hérmes store before but today I dared to go in 

I wasn’t supposed to buy anything but we all know how that ends.

So here are my two small packages:



Bracelet in rose gold and green:



Me wearing it (stickers still on):



Necklace in rose gold:



Me wearing it:


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

elly_fong said:


> Here are my latest purchases!



That Baobab Cat bracelet!!  I love it !!!


----------



## elly_fong

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> That Baobab Cat bracelet!!  I love it !!!


Yes i love it too! It's love at first sight!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

elly_fong said:


> Yes i love it too! It's love at first sight!!



I can’t wait for the scarf!!   Did your boutique get any of those yet?   I’m getting so impatient!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Kmora said:


> This is my first post in the Hérmes forum. I have never been into a Hérmes store before but today I dared to go in
> 
> I wasn’t supposed to buy anything but we all know how that ends.
> 
> So here are my two small packages:
> View attachment 4100499
> 
> 
> Bracelet in rose gold and green:
> View attachment 4100510
> 
> 
> Me wearing it (stickers still on):
> View attachment 4100512
> 
> 
> Necklace in rose gold:
> View attachment 4100514
> 
> 
> Me wearing it:
> View attachment 4100515


Beautiful! Welcome to the orange world; its dangerous over here!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Heathrow airport personal shopping - first time I’ve used this and the help and reservation protocols were very helpful and time saving appropriate for me 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Jige is blue Brighton swift


----------



## hephephippo

Aileenlnbh said:


> Heathrow airport personal shopping - first time I’ve used this and the help and reservation protocols were very helpful and time saving appropriate for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100628
> View attachment 4100635
> View attachment 4100636
> View attachment 4100637
> View attachment 4100640
> View attachment 4100642
> View attachment 4100643
> View attachment 4100644
> 
> 
> Jige is blue Brighton swift




What a beautiful loot! Is that Jige a wallet or the clutch?

Does anyone know if getting a Jige or Medor clutch in a preferred color tricky? I'm looking for a coral or shade of pink.


----------



## cafecreme15

Aileenlnbh said:


> Heathrow airport personal shopping - first time I’ve used this and the help and reservation protocols were very helpful and time saving appropriate for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100628
> View attachment 4100635
> View attachment 4100636
> View attachment 4100637
> View attachment 4100640
> View attachment 4100642
> View attachment 4100643
> View attachment 4100644
> 
> 
> Jige is blue Brighton swift



Great purchases! Of course I am partial to the mini chaine d’ancre earrings! Fraternal twins on those haha


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Aileenlnbh said:


> Heathrow airport personal shopping - first time I’ve used this and the help and reservation protocols were very helpful and time saving appropriate for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100628
> View attachment 4100635
> View attachment 4100636
> View attachment 4100637
> View attachment 4100640
> View attachment 4100642
> View attachment 4100643
> View attachment 4100644
> 
> 
> Jige is blue Brighton swift



Nice haul!!  I had to put on my eclipse glasses to look at that Panthera!!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

hephephippo said:


> What a beautiful loot! Is that Jige a wallet or the clutch?
> 
> Does anyone know if getting a Jige or Medor clutch in a preferred color tricky? I'm looking for a coral or shade of pink.


It’s the clutch - I adore it - fave casual item now - im on holiday in Canada so already using it!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Nice haul!!  I had to put on my eclipse glasses to look at that Panthera!!


I know! I have the mint/aqua too but desperately wanted the rouge - it’s so striking / will go so well against a black pantsuit with my rouge vif pochette


----------



## Aileenlnbh

cafecreme15 said:


> Great purchases! Of course I am partial to the mini chaine d’ancre earrings! Fraternal twins on those haha


Love shared great taste


----------



## elly_fong

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I can’t wait for the scarf!!   Did your boutique get any of those yet?   I’m getting so impatient!!


Oh yes! The SA told me it will come in scarf too! Any idea what is the scarf size/material?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

elly_fong said:


> Oh yes! The SA told me it will come in scarf too! Any idea what is the scarf size/material?



Yes, it will come in the 90cm and the 45cm size, both silk.  I was wondering if they were available yet.  I don’t know of any in the US.


----------



## smallfry

Kmora said:


> This is my first post in the Hérmes forum. I have never been into a Hérmes store before but today I dared to go in
> 
> I wasn’t supposed to buy anything but we all know how that ends.
> 
> So here are my two small packages:
> View attachment 4100499
> 
> 
> Bracelet in rose gold and green:
> View attachment 4100510
> 
> 
> Me wearing it (stickers still on):
> View attachment 4100512
> 
> 
> Necklace in rose gold:
> View attachment 4100514
> 
> 
> Me wearing it:
> View attachment 4100515



Congratulations on your first Hermes goodies, they are beautiful!  Love the color of your Clic H, what is the name of it?  Looks like "Vert  _____" on the inside sticker.


----------



## elly_fong

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Yes, it will come in the 90cm and the 45cm size, both silk.  I was wondering if they were available yet.  I don’t know of any in the US.


Thanks @Hermes Nuttynut! 
I am not staying in US so I will keep checking in my local store  Have a nice day


----------



## Kmora

smallfry said:


> Congratulations on your first Hermes goodies, they are beautiful!  Love the color of your Clic H, what is the name of it?  Looks like "Vert  _____" on the inside sticker.



Thank you  The color name is vert bleute


----------



## acrowcounted

Got the Mugs for DH for Father's Day and the Ruby Sandals and mini Chaine D'Ancre earrings for me.


----------



## LVjudy

Had a crappy week so I went to Hermès for some retail therapy & picked up a new twilly


----------



## estallal

acrowcounted said:


> Got the Mugs for DH for Father's Day and the Ruby Sandals and mini Chaine D'Ancre earrings for me.
> View attachment 4101934



Oh I have been eyeing the same sandals but my local store doesn’t carry it. Would you mind share some modeling pics? Want to make sure before asking SA transfer them in. TIA


----------



## marzipanchen

LVjudy said:


> Had a crappy week so I went to Hermès for some retail therapy & picked up a new twilly


Such a bright and happy twilly. Perfect for the occasion aka crappy-week-antidote.


----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> Thanks to my SA for finding this  .. like a treasure hunt [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Twins with you on all  they are hard to come by!  Congratulations!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099680
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099682


----------



## mishelbe

Kelly Mini II Gris Asphalte


----------



## cafecreme15

acrowcounted said:


> Got the Mugs for DH for Father's Day and the Ruby Sandals and mini Chaine D'Ancre earrings for me.
> View attachment 4101934



Yay so happy to see another person get the earrings here! I think you’ll find yourself teaching for them very often.


----------



## mishelbe

Chevre Mysore Mini 1923 Bolide Rose Pourpre purchased early this year


----------



## acrowcounted

mishelbe said:


> Chevre Mysore Mini 1923 Bolide Rose Pourpre purchased early this year
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102352
> View attachment 4102353


They're so cute!


----------



## acrowcounted

cafecreme15 said:


> Yay so happy to see another person get the earrings here! I think you’ll find yourself teaching for them very often.


I love them already. I basically never wear earrings but these are delicate enough that I completely forgot I was wearing them and I can totally see myself wearing them nearly every day.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

acrowcounted said:


> Got the Mugs for DH for Father's Day and the Ruby Sandals and mini Chaine D'Ancre earrings for me.
> View attachment 4101934



We are twins on the earrings ! Love them


----------



## cafecreme15

acrowcounted said:


> I love them already. I basically never wear earrings but these are delicate enough that I completely forgot I was wearing them and I can totally see myself wearing them nearly every day.



Yes, they’re the perfect worry free earrings and so easy to forget you’re wearing them. I’ve worn mine every day since I unboxed them!


----------



## BKC




----------



## cafecreme15

BKC said:


> View attachment 4102678



Absolutely stunning. Enjoy it!!


----------



## BKC

cafecreme15 said:


> Absolutely stunning. Enjoy it!!


Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

BKC said:


> View attachment 4102678


Beautiful! Care to share the specs (color, leather, etc)


----------



## BKC

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! Care to share the specs (color, leather, etc)


Mini Kelly II moutarde in chevre mysore


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Part of my birthday month loot.  Thanks to all that chimes in on the GP. The pragmatic side of me decided on the black ecru even though the rose pourpre is very attractive. Instead got a Rose pourpre rodeo to fill my void.

Very lucky to score two Jeu de Cartes twillies too. The Rocobar is from the ‘18 Fall collection.


----------



## Livia1

BKC said:


> View attachment 4102678



Lovely Porto [emoji173]️ Enjoy!
Gorgeous Kelly too!


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> Part of my birthday month loot.  Thanks to all that chimes in on the GP. The pragmatic side of me decided on the black ecru even though the rose pourpre is very attractive. Instead got a Rose pourpre rodeo to fill my void.
> 
> Very lucky to score two Jeu de Cartes twillies too. The Rocobar is from the ‘18 Fall collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103001




Congratulations !!!  everything


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> Congratulations !!!  everything



Thanks dear. I know that I would get your support !!! [emoji16]


----------



## elly_fong

chkpfbeliever said:


> Part of my birthday month loot.  Thanks to all that chimes in on the GP. The pragmatic side of me decided on the black ecru even though the rose pourpre is very attractive. Instead got a Rose pourpre rodeo to fill my void.
> 
> Very lucky to score two Jeu de Cartes twillies too. The Rocobar is from the ‘18 Fall collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103001


Happy birthday and congrats on your loot! Enjoy!


----------



## MAGJES

chkpfbeliever said:


> Part of my birthday month loot.  Thanks to all that chimes in on the GP. The pragmatic side of me decided on the black ecru even though the rose pourpre is very attractive. Instead got a Rose pourpre rodeo to fill my void.
> 
> Very lucky to score two Jeu de Cartes twillies too. The Rocobar is from the ‘18 Fall collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103001


I love love love the GP choice!


----------



## MAGJES

chkpfbeliever said:


> Part of my birthday month loot.  Thanks to all that chimes in on the GP. The pragmatic side of me decided on the black ecru even though the rose pourpre is very attractive. Instead got a Rose pourpre rodeo to fill my void.
> 
> Very lucky to score two Jeu de Cartes twillies too. The Rocobar is from the ‘18 Fall collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103001


I love love love your GP choice!


----------



## cocomlle

chkpfbeliever said:


> Part of my birthday month loot.  Thanks to all that chimes in on the GP. The pragmatic side of me decided on the black ecru even though the rose pourpre is very attractive. Instead got a Rose pourpre rodeo to fill my void.
> 
> Very lucky to score two Jeu de Cartes twillies too. The Rocobar is from the ‘18 Fall collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103001



Happy Birthday!  There is so much to love in this photo.  The GP is just awesome! And I want the RP rodeo! Love everything!!! It's still your birth month so keep the party going!


----------



## Luv n bags

More birthday presents for myself[emoji3]


----------



## Austintx

Loving the contrasting interior of this rose pourpre compact silk’in wallet


----------



## Cherrypye

My haul from FSH Paris last week. I wanted to buy more but my conscience... and wallet were stopping me. [emoji12][emoji521]My H fairy came through and granted me my dream bag on my birthday. The SA was so nice. The custom officer gave me a break and only charged me 5%. [emoji521][emoji162]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cherrypye said:


> My haul from FSH Paris last week. I wanted to buy more but my conscience... and wallet were stopping me. [emoji12][emoji521]My H fairy came through and granted me my dream bag on my birthday. The SA was so nice. The custom officer gave me a break and only charged me 5%. [emoji521][emoji162]
> View attachment 4104760
> View attachment 4104761



Love! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ladybaga

chkpfbeliever said:


> Part of my birthday month loot.  Thanks to all that chimes in on the GP. The pragmatic side of me decided on the black ecru even though the rose pourpre is very attractive. Instead got a Rose pourpre rodeo to fill my void.
> 
> Very lucky to score two Jeu de Cartes twillies too. The Rocobar is from the ‘18 Fall collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103001


Happy Belated Birthday, chkpfbeliever! Your GP is fabulous!!! The combo is perfect for summer!  Love your twillys and rodeo, too.


----------



## ghoztz

brenpanda said:


> View attachment 4093646
> View attachment 4093645
> View attachment 4093644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first petit h purchase! It's so cute. Thanks for @Amka 's intel I was very curious about which color I would end up and voilà it is the exact color I wanted. Happy weekend everyone!



super cute.  a lot cuter than I thought.  Plus, the color is perfect


----------



## ghoztz

niki_y said:


> B35 blue agate phw.  Asked for a GP in this color, surprised to be offered a B instead!!  Tho I usually find B35 a bit big, I just couldn’t resist this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089866
> View attachment 4089867


 must be your lucky day! big congrats on your surprised find!!


----------



## brenpanda

ghoztz said:


> super cute.  a lot cuter than I thought.  Plus, the color is perfect


Thank you! I especially love the tail part I want to bring it everywhere I go lol.


----------



## marzipanchen

Cherrypye said:


> My haul from FSH Paris last week. I wanted to buy more but my conscience... and wallet were stopping me. [emoji12][emoji521]My H fairy came through and granted me my dream bag on my birthday. The SA was so nice. The custom officer gave me a break and only charged me 5%. [emoji521][emoji162]
> View attachment 4104760
> View attachment 4104761


congratulations!!! i am happy for you. your smile on the 1st photo is really contagious.


----------



## Angelian

chkpfbeliever said:


> Part of my birthday month loot.  Thanks to all that chimes in on the GP. The pragmatic side of me decided on the black ecru even though the rose pourpre is very attractive. Instead got a Rose pourpre rodeo to fill my void.
> 
> Very lucky to score two Jeu de Cartes twillies too. The Rocobar is from the ‘18 Fall collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103001



Congrats on your birthday and with your loot! Could you please add pics of the Rocabar twilly in the Fall 2018 scarves thread too and/or post the reference number?


----------



## Aileenlnbh

tigertrixie said:


> More birthday presents for myself[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103642



Love Les Leopards !! Great goodies


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Part of my birthday month loot.  Thanks to all that chimes in on the GP. The pragmatic side of me decided on the black ecru even though the rose pourpre is very attractive. Instead got a Rose pourpre rodeo to fill my void.
> 
> Very lucky to score two Jeu de Cartes twillies too. The Rocobar is from the ‘18 Fall collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103001


What a fantastic haul for your birthday!!!  Love the toile GP!!! And all of it! Happy birthday!


----------



## elly_fong

Cherrypye said:


> My haul from FSH Paris last week. I wanted to buy more but my conscience... and wallet were stopping me. [emoji12][emoji521]My H fairy came through and granted me my dream bag on my birthday. The SA was so nice. The custom officer gave me a break and only charged me 5%. [emoji521][emoji162]
> View attachment 4104760
> View attachment 4104761


Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## Pessie

Birthday pressie from me to myself


----------



## Mimmy

Pessie said:


> Birthday pressie from me to myself
> 
> View attachment 4106080



Happy birthday, Pessie! [emoji512][emoji898][emoji324]

This is a beautiful GP!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cocomlle said:


> Happy Birthday!  There is so much to love in this photo.  The GP is just awesome! And I want the RP rodeo! Love everything!!! It's still your birth month so keep the party going!


Thank you ! I started the month with a GA B30 already !! But still got a week more to celebrate !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pessie said:


> Birthday pressie from me to myself
> 
> View attachment 4106080


Happy Birthday !! We're both Geminis, yay and both love GP.  I got a Toile Black and Ecru for my Bday too.  Was looking for your GP colorway but couldn't find it at the store.  Are you located in the US?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Cherrypye said:


> My haul from FSH Paris last week. I wanted to buy more but my conscience... and wallet were stopping me. [emoji12][emoji521]My H fairy came through and granted me my dream bag on my birthday. The SA was so nice. The custom officer gave me a break and only charged me 5%. [emoji521][emoji162]
> View attachment 4104760
> View attachment 4104761


Congrats !!! We're both Geminis celebrating our Bday month with a B !! My birthday wish was granted  too with a B30. It would be more special if I get it from the mother ship too like you.  Love your smile.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mishelbe said:


> Chevre Mysore Mini 1923 Bolide Rose Pourpre purchased early this year
> 
> 
> View attachment 4102352
> View attachment 4102353


Love both mini bags.  Is that Etoupe mini Kelly ?  or Trench ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

marzipanchen said:


> hi,
> may I present my first major H purchase - my first bag: B30 in noir with two coral twillies to "lighten" her up a little. I am in LOVE.
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4098464


Congrats !! First H bag is always so special.  Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## Pessie

Mimmy said:


> Happy birthday, Pessie! [emoji512][emoji898][emoji324]
> 
> This is a beautiful GP!


Thanks Mimmy!!  I can see this being a bag that never gets put away iykwim - proper workhorse that’ll be great for carrying books and shopping 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Birthday !! We're both Geminis, yay and both love GP.  I got a Toile Black and Ecru for my Bday too.  Was looking for your GP colorway but couldn't find it at the store.  Are you located in the US?


I just saw your new GP bag, it looks so classy in black/ecru  Congratulations and happy birthday to you too   I’m in the UK, I bought mine from the H website


----------



## Luv n bags

marzipanchen said:


> hi,
> may I present my first major H purchase - my first bag: B30 in noir with two coral twillies to "lighten" her up a little. I am in LOVE.
> thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4098464



Stunning!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Cherrypye said:


> My haul from FSH Paris last week. I wanted to buy more but my conscience... and wallet were stopping me. [emoji12][emoji521]My H fairy came through and granted me my dream bag on my birthday. The SA was so nice. The custom officer gave me a break and only charged me 5%. [emoji521][emoji162]
> View attachment 4104760
> View attachment 4104761


Congratulations


----------



## Tonimichelle

Happy to find a full length maxi twilly (not the maxi twilly cut) in the boutique in Nice


----------



## acrowcounted

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4106274
> 
> Happy to find a full length maxi twilly (not the maxi twilly cut) in the boutique in Nice


Wow, I love this!


----------



## Tonimichelle

acrowcounted said:


> Wow, I love this!


Thank you. The SA said this was the last one they had, as far as I know they were discontinued quite a while ago. I love the colour!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4106274
> 
> Happy to find a full length maxi twilly (not the maxi twilly cut) in the boutique in Nice



Beautiful colour [emoji172]


----------



## marzipanchen

tigertrixie said:


> Stunning!


thank you so much for sharing my joy, *tigertrixie*!


----------



## zeitaku

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4106274
> 
> Happy to find a full length maxi twilly (not the maxi twilly cut) in the boutique in Nice



This is so beautiful! What an extraordinary color and texture!


----------



## scarf1

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4106274
> 
> Happy to find a full length maxi twilly (not the maxi twilly cut) in the boutique in Nice


Beautiful color!


----------



## piperdog

That color is breathtaking.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Thank you all, the colour is gorgeous for summer and perfect for the Côte d’Azur


----------



## Tonimichelle

Another small purchase, the bolide travel case in mini mini size as I need brightly coloured but light weight things to put in my black and heavy B35!


----------



## cafecreme15

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4106274
> 
> Happy to find a full length maxi twilly (not the maxi twilly cut) in the boutique in Nice



Gorgeous color and print! I always wanted something like this to be my first H scarf but then they got discontinued, and my boutique doesn’t have any more.


----------



## Summerof89

The relationship building journey.....


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Vancouver holiday purchase - the assistants were wonderful - I tried on some beautiful rings, admired some of the recently received AW18 scarves but this was what I was looking for - 140cm Robe du Soir grey chine/rouge and vert


----------



## xray

I like this birthday month concept !  I am going to be so poor though...


----------



## xray

A rare beauty... my first Constance for the birthday month


----------



## brenpanda

xray said:


> View attachment 4108101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare beauty... my first Constance for the birthday month


Happy birthday and enjoy the beauty!


----------



## MAGJES

LVjudy said:


> Had a crappy week so I went to Hermès for some retail therapy & picked up a new twilly


Beautiful!  Is this Bleu Nuit?


----------



## Aileenlnbh

xray said:


> View attachment 4108101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare beauty... my first Constance for the birthday month



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji93][emoji7][emoji7] - congrats !!!


----------



## Evita98

I got it from my lovely SA.
This is a constance18 in rose extreme
Actually this is not my color.
I’m a very natural color person. Sometimes I need to refresh as new color.
This is perfect for diversion.


----------



## meowlett

xray said:


> View attachment 4108101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare beauty... my first Constance for the birthday month


Congrats!  We are twins on the C!


----------



## LVjudy

MAGJES said:


> Beautiful!  Is this Bleu Nuit?



Thank you [emoji4] It sure is! K32 Bleu Nuit w/ a Graff twilly


----------



## Lilikay

tigertrixie said:


> More birthday presents for myself[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103642


Love all your presents! Happy birthday!


----------



## Luv n bags

Evita98 said:


> I got it from my lovely SA.
> This is a constance18 in rose extreme
> Actually this is not my color.
> I’m a very natural color person. Sometimes I need to refresh as new color.
> This is perfect for diversion.



It’s my color! Send it to me[emoji12]


----------



## Lilikay

Cherrypye said:


> My haul from FSH Paris last week. I wanted to buy more but my conscience... and wallet were stopping me. [emoji12][emoji521]My H fairy came through and granted me my dream bag on my birthday. The SA was so nice. The custom officer gave me a break and only charged me 5%. [emoji521][emoji162]
> View attachment 4104760
> View attachment 4104761


Such an amazing experience! Congrats!


----------



## 1LV

New-to-me Birkin 30.  Delivered today!


----------



## bella89

Convinced my mom she needed to reward herself after settling a big case she’s been working on.  Love the beige with rose gold.


----------



## HeartHermes

BBC said:


> I love their whimsical ties! Sometimes I look through them for the really clever ones. Last week I found one with a foosball pattern. This one is great and the color you picked is very subtle, there is a navy one where are the lucky charms are in color. I’m certain that he will love it!


Thanks!


----------



## HeartHermes

lala28 said:


> I love this tie! It’s called “Job Interview” with all of the lucky charm symbols! (There is a matching pocket square, too...) [emoji8]


That's right...I didn't know that at the time I bought it.


----------



## loves

On ban island with this latest


----------



## meowlett

loves said:


> On ban island with this latest
> View attachment 4110672


LOVE it!!!!  I think I want a twin of it.


----------



## Tonimichelle

1LV said:


> New-to-me Birkin 30.  Delivered today!
> 
> View attachment 4110228


Oh wow! Congratulations, so beautiful


----------



## 1LV

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh wow! Congratulations, so beautiful


Thank you so much


----------



## loves

meowlett said:


> LOVE it!!!!  I think I want a twin of it.


thanks and hope you find one soon


----------



## Toronto Carre

loves said:


> On ban island with this latest
> View attachment 4110672


So beautiful. Ban Island is worth it.


----------



## Melbee

Been on my wishlist forever but kept getting distracted by other things. My new black swift jige.


----------



## Tasha1

the shoes for my DH


----------



## Serva1

Melbee said:


> Been on my wishlist forever but kept getting distracted by other things. My new black swift jige.



Beautiful pic, we are twinsies [emoji3] Congrats!


----------



## runner1234

Introducing my holy grail bag:
B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her


----------



## ayc

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her


WOW!! gorgeous!  congrats!!!!


----------



## meowlett

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her


Simply gorgeous!!!!!!!!  Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Lilikay

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her


Absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## 1LV

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her


A stunner, for sure.  Congratulations.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her



Beauty - congrats - im still waiting on my SO from April 2017


----------



## cocomlle

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her



Wow! This is so gorgeous!  What a great combo! You have great taste! I think RC might be my favorite red now! LOVE LOVE LOVE! Congrats!


----------



## elly_fong

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her


Omg this is gorgeous!!  big congrats!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her


Beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## hopiko

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her


Congrats!  She is gorgeous!  RC really pops in epsom!  Perfect with PHW and a pretty GM surprise inside!


----------



## Livia1

Paris moccasins and Royal loafers.


----------



## Susie Tunes

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her



8 months - that’s not too long at all [emoji1319] You must be delighted [emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her


My favorite color of all times! Your SO is absolutely stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## duoduoo

Kelly pochette in blue Brighton with Ghw.
When offered, took it without second thought!!!
Very excited!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Livia1 said:


> Paris moccasins and Royal loafers.
> 
> View attachment 4111663



Words to live by - when you can’t decide, get them both! [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

duoduoo said:


> View attachment 4113219
> 
> 
> Kelly pochette in blue Brighton with Ghw.
> When offered, took it without second thought!!!
> Very excited!!!



This is so pretty!!!


----------



## Livia1

cafecreme15 said:


> Words to live by - when you can’t decide, get them both! [emoji4]



 Yes!
Also, they are the most comfortable shoes, I think I'd regret it if I didn't get both


----------



## duoduoo

BBC said:


> This is so pretty!!!



Thank you


----------



## cafecreme15

Livia1 said:


> Yes!
> Also, they are the most comfortable shoes, I think I'd regret it if I didn't get both



Absolutely! I love my Paris loafers.


----------



## allure244

Lindy 26 magnolia clemence. 
Goal sneaker argent/blanc Epsom


----------



## allure244

Graff graffiti twillies. From top to bottom cw 21, 18, 24


----------



## cafecreme15

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4114613
> 
> Lindy 26 magnolia clemence.
> Goal sneaker argent/blanc Epsom


Gorgeous purchases!


----------



## allure244

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous purchases!



Thanks. Now I need to put myself on ban island till one of my SOs come in. Got impatient of waiting for them. They will probably arrive once my bank account is depleted. Lol.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Hi guys!! Let me share this garden party 30 in capucine.


----------



## runner1234

Rami00 said:


> My favorite color of all times! Your SO is absolutely stunning. Congratulations!


Thank you so much, love! Yours was my inspiration!! I swoon every time I see this color
Xx


----------



## seasounds

LOVE the Santorini sandals!! So happy to have these babies in white!


----------



## venesia

Hi i just bought new lindy clemence etoupe in size 30 this may from my aunt. The handle tho was wrapped in plastic. Is it normal? it always this case?


----------



## strawberry

seasounds said:


> LOVE the Santorini sandals!! So happy to have these babies in white!
> 
> View attachment 4115199



Are they comfortable?  Is the sizing the same as Orans?

I just bought the Orans in white so debating if it's too similar to buy the Santorini's.....


----------



## seasounds

strawberry said:


> Are they comfortable?  Is the sizing the same as Orans?
> 
> I just bought the Orans in white so debating if it's too similar to buy the Santorini's.....


I don't have any Orans, so I can't compare.  I have an Oasis which I took in a 38.  The Santorinis are VERY comfortable for my wide-ish feet.  I took a 37.5 in these.


----------



## Tonimichelle

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi guys!! Let me share this garden party 30 in capucine.


Congrats! I was eyeing the same in Nice last week, so wanted to bring it home, it’s such a gorgeous pop of colour!


----------



## papilloncristal

My new mini Roulis in rose azalee [emoji85]


----------



## Summerof89

venesia said:


> Hi i just bought new lindy clemence etoupe in size 30 this may from my aunt. The handle tho was wrapped in plastic. Is it normal? it always this case?



i have never seen any leather part being wrapped in plastic ...........


----------



## kathydep

Summerof89 said:


> i have never seen any leather part being wrapped in plastic ...........


I’ve only had one bag with plastic. It was a herbag I bought from the Waikiki boutique and the box was shrink wrapped when I bought it. The handles had plastic.


----------



## periogirl28

venesia said:


> Hi i just bought new lindy clemence etoupe in size 30 this may from my aunt. The handle tho was wrapped in plastic. Is it normal? it always this case?





Summerof89 said:


> i have never seen any leather part being wrapped in plastic ...........





kathydep said:


> I’ve only had one bag with plastic. It was a herbag I bought from the Waikiki boutique and the box was shrink wrapped when I bought it. The handles had plastic.


I've been shown many bags out of clingfilmed boxes and if I am not wrong, the shoulder strap of the Lindy comes covered with plastic from the atelier for protection,


----------



## dessert1st

venesia said:


> Hi i just bought new lindy clemence etoupe in size 30 this may from my aunt. The handle tho was wrapped in plastic. Is it normal? it always this case?



Yes, that’s normal. I recently purchased a lindy and it had the plastic on the should strap part. Enjoy your new Lindy!


----------



## nicole0612

papilloncristal said:


> My new mini Roulis in rose azalee [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4115640



Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## papilloncristal

nicole0612 said:


> Your bag is beautiful!



Thanks! I’m a crazy RA fans and I’ve been looking for this for a very long long time. I almost screamed and hugged my SA when she showed me this  

Now all I need is a Kelly to complete my collection! Unfortunately the chance is rare since my SA said she has never seen a single one in our city...


----------



## elly_fong

venesia said:


> Hi i just bought new lindy clemence etoupe in size 30 this may from my aunt. The handle tho was wrapped in plastic. Is it normal? it always this case?


My handle was wrap in plastic when I got mine from the store. I attached a photo of my Lindy here. 
HTH [emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## periogirl28

papilloncristal said:


> Thanks! I’m a crazy RA fans and I’ve been looking for this for a very long long time. I almost screamed and hugged my SA when she showed me this
> 
> Now all I need is a Kelly to complete my collection! Unfortunately the chance is rare since my SA said she has never seen a single one in our city...


 Not a single RA Kelly???


----------



## DR2014

Here is my new-to-me Convoyeur, black evergrain!  I am so excited about it, came in perfect condition, maybe used once or twice, the plastic was still on the hardware!


----------



## cherrytongue

elly_fong said:


> My handle was wrap in plastic when I got mine from the store. I attached a photo of my Lindy here.
> HTH [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115933
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



What a gorgeous lindy! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## papilloncristal

periogirl28 said:


> Not a single RA Kelly???



Yup not a single one... and I’ve been told by SAs from different boutiques


----------



## periogirl28

papilloncristal said:


> Yup not a single one... and I’ve been told by SAs from different boutiques


How odd right..? I've seen many, many RA Kellys, offers at the store, bought by people I know and of course on IG! Best of luck to you!


----------



## cherrytongue

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Tonimichelle

cherrytongue said:


> View attachment 4116269
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Love these!


----------



## marzipanchen

cherrytongue said:


> View attachment 4116269
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


so so pretty!


----------



## MsHermesAU

cherrytongue said:


> View attachment 4116269
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Would you mind please sharing the colours of the blue and red Calvi? It is gorgeous!


----------



## Monique1004

Just picked up Evie TPM in Bleu Nuit in GOLD Hardware!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Monique1004 said:


> Just picked up Evie TPM in Bleu Nuit in GOLD Hardware!
> View attachment 4116658



Your Evie is beautiful!!  Congratulations on the gold hardware!!


----------



## cherrytongue

MsHermesAU said:


> Would you mind please sharing the colours of the blue and red Calvi? It is gorgeous!



It’s Bleu Paradis and orange poppy [emoji8]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## elly_fong

cherrytongue said:


> What a gorgeous lindy! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank u dear [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Livia1

Monique1004 said:


> Just picked up Evie TPM in Bleu Nuit in GOLD Hardware!
> View attachment 4116658




So pretty! Love the gold with Bleu Nuit 
Many congrats.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

cherrytongue said:


> View attachment 4116269
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



We are twins on the blue Paradis with orange poppy - I bought mine just a few weeks ago!


----------



## cherrytongue

Aileenlnbh said:


> We are twins on the blue Paradis with orange poppy - I bought mine just a few weeks ago!



yayy to twinning! It’s so gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lollipop15

Love my new Kelly in Gris Asphalte [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## HKsai

Monique1004 said:


> Just picked up Evie TPM in Bleu Nuit in GOLD Hardware!
> View attachment 4116658


We are bag twins!!!!!


----------



## HKsai

It’s hard to stop the addiction. Went to the store twice this week (it’s a problem that Hermes is literally 3 min from home :S). Finally got a Bastia and another gorgeous shawl. I’m also obsessed with the whole garden collection and had to bring them home :O


----------



## DDCHA

hopiko said:


> I can't believe that my SA managed to grab this one for me...a true unicorn that is not a SO!!!!
> 
> Meet miss *black *chèvre B25 PHW...i am in .  A perfect day to evening bag for me!
> 
> Who doesn't need a black bag...right?
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3470048
> View attachment 3470049
> 
> 
> 
> And for comparison, here she is with her SO sister, miss noir chèvre (BE interior) B30 with GHW!   I had to wait 18 months for the SO and about 10 minutes for this one!!  I practically ran to the boutique
> View attachment 3470050
> 
> 
> (I must add that I was alerted by a dear tPF friend that the boutique had gotten one in!!!  Thank you)


GORGEOUs!  I just got to see my B30 noir chevre with BE lining and permabrass yesterday!  I will receive it this week and am so excited!  One thing I wanted to ask is if you find it too shiny?  Maybe bc my other leathers are more matte, I'm just not used to it?  It looked almost patent leather-like to me...does that fade at all or do you think I'm overthinking it??  help!


----------



## marzipanchen

DDCHA said:


> GORGEOUs!  I just got to see my B30 noir chevre with BE lining and permabrass yesterday!  I will receive it this week and am so excited!  One thing I wanted to ask is if you find it too shiny?  Maybe bc my other leathers are more matte, I'm just not used to it?  It looked almost patent leather-like to me...does that fade at all or do you think I'm overthinking it??  help!


Oh dear, this sounds dreamy to me - I am sure you'll be swooning once you unbox her. The combo with permabrass will be so classy.


----------



## DDCHA

Fingers crossed...thanks for your input!  Will do reveal soon!


----------



## Mimi212

Etain Evie TPM with GHW


----------



## marzipanchen

Mimi212 said:


> View attachment 4119100
> 
> 
> Etain Evie TPM with GHW


love Etain with GHW - one of my favorite combos. Enjoy!


----------



## marzipanchen

New to me CDC belt - bought preloved. Box noir, GHW.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

marzipanchen said:


> New to me CDC belt - bought preloved. Box noir, GHW.
> View attachment 4119294



Beauty would love to see how you use/style this


----------



## marzipanchen

Aileenlnbh said:


> Beauty would love to see how you use/style this



Sure @Aileenlnbh ! This is how I styled it for its first outing on Sunday: Worn over a black jumpsuit with a cream jacket.
Definitely looking forward though to wear it with sth. more casual such as boyfriend jeans or over a camel coat in the winter.... How would you wear it?


----------



## yogamamaloves

cafecreme15 said:


> TPM chaine d’ancre earrings in silver. They’re very very small but a good subtle every day stud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091188
> View attachment 4091191



Would love these in gold. Do they feel comfortable to sleep in?


----------



## Aileenlnbh

marzipanchen said:


> Sure @Aileenlnbh ! This is how I styled it for its first outing on Sunday: Worn over a black jumpsuit with a cream jacket.
> Definitely looking forward though to wear it with sth. more casual such as boyfriend jeans or over a camel coat in the winter.... How would you wear it?
> View attachment 4119333



Perfection! At work I’m very much the classic style and would wear as you do but for weekends I see it with a very oversized white shirt dress and flat ankle boots (summer mths) and leather skinnies and long shirt in winter with heeled boots - it’s stunning on you congrats!


----------



## marzipanchen

Aileenlnbh said:


> Perfection! At work I’m very much the classic style and would wear as you do but for weekends I see it with a very oversized white shirt dress and flat ankle boots (summer mths) and leather skinnies and long shirt in winter with heeled boots - it’s stunning on you congrats!


I love the white shirt dress / ankle boot idea! Will definitely try sth. along these lines and keep you posted.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

yogamamaloves said:


> Would love these in gold. Do they feel comfortable to sleep in?



I bought rose gold on 13/6 and have had these in since sleeping all night without any issue - I wear mine as the first earring next to my diamond studs which are 2nd piercing 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hope my ear pic doesn’t offend [emoji23]


----------



## allure244

Aileenlnbh said:


> I bought rose gold on 13/6 and have had these in since sleeping all night without any issue - I wear mine as the first earring next to my diamond studs which are 2nd piercing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119344
> 
> 
> Hope my ear pic doesn’t offend [emoji23]



Thanks for your opinion. I am strongly considering these earrings. These are la pousette backings right? Since they are harder for me to put on I would probably prefer to just keep them in rather than taking out daily. It’s very helpful to hear that you have been able to sleep in them all night without any issues.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

My new TPM Gold Rocabar Amazon’s Evelyn which goes very well with my recent 90cm Omnibus and my new 45cm Omnibus - happy orange days [emoji521][emoji39]


----------



## Aileenlnbh

marzipanchen said:


> I love the white shirt dress / ankle boot idea! Will definitely try sth. along these lines and keep you posted.



Ps just noticed we are twinning on the salmon
Mors Twilly!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Modshots of the flexibility of my new 45cm Omnibus CW01


----------



## Aileenlnbh

allure244 said:


> Thanks for your opinion. I am strongly considering these earrings. These are la pousette backings right? Since they are harder for me to put on I would probably prefer to just keep them in rather than taking out daily. It’s very helpful to hear that you have been able to sleep in them all night without any issues.



Absolutely buy them and enjoy - you do not feel them in yet they will attract many admiring comments


----------



## hopiko

DDCHA said:


> GORGEOUs!  I just got to see my B30 noir chevre with BE lining and permabrass yesterday!  I will receive it this week and am so excited!  One thing I wanted to ask is if you find it too shiny?  Maybe bc my other leathers are more matte, I'm just not used to it?  It looked almost patent leather-like to me...does that fade at all or do you think I'm overthinking it??  help!


That picture was in direct sunlight.  It is really not “shiny” but does have a patina.  I love chevre and you will too!!  Can’t wait to see your new baby!


----------



## cafecreme15

yogamamaloves said:


> Would love these in gold. Do they feel comfortable to sleep in?


Personally I can't sleep in any earrings, but these are so comfortable that I always forget that I even have them on. So if you can sleep in earrings like that, then definitely comfortable enough to sleep in.


----------



## marzipanchen

Aileenlnbh said:


> Modshots of the flexibility of my new 45cm Omnibus CW01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119371


Looks great on you! I like the Omnibus print anyway, but seeing it on you makes me want to buy it immediately.


----------



## Tlc76

Hi ladies it’s been to long since I’ve been on my newest item is also the confettis bracelet absolutely gorgeous have a delivery arriving tomorrow for the h clic  clac bracelet and only bought 2 months ago another back beauty lindy now my birkin and garden party have a new friend my daughter bought me a bottle of Hermes twilly for mother’s day a little in the past but I actually like it


----------



## periogirl28

Tlc76 said:


> Hi ladies it’s been to long since I’ve been on my newest item is also the confettis bracelet absolutely gorgeous have a delivery arriving tomorrow for the h clic  clac bracelet and only bought 2 months ago another back beauty lindy now my birkin and garden party have a new friend my daughter bought me a bottle of Hermes twilly for mother’s day a little in the past but I actually like it


You aren't by any chance related to Birkel are you?


----------



## allanrvj

periogirl28 said:


> You aren't by any chance related to Birkel are you?


lol


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

periogirl28 said:


> You aren't by any chance related to Birkel are you?


----------



## HKsai

Made another trip to the store again because my SA said they had new rodeo charms came in :O The good thing is that she’s going on vacation for a week, so ban island here I come. I also bought a few other things :3 Thanks for letting my share


----------



## BirkinLover77

HKsai said:


> Made another trip to the store again because my SA said they had new rodeo charms came in :O The good thing is that she’s going on vacation for a week, so ban island here I come. I also bought a few other things :3 Thanks for letting my share


Beautiful H haul! Congratulations


----------



## labellavita27

runner1234 said:


> Introducing my holy grail bag:
> B30 rouge casaque epsom PHW with gris mouette interior. This was an SO I placed in October 2017. Even more beautiful than I imagined her



Epsom?! [emoji51] congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## labellavita27

Monique1004 said:


> Just picked up Evie TPM in Bleu Nuit in GOLD Hardware!
> View attachment 4116658



[emoji33] how long did you wait for this bag? I have been wanting a 29 or TPM in the gold hardware?!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HKsai

labellavita27 said:


> [emoji33] how long did you wait for this bag? I have been wanting a 29 or TPM in the gold hardware?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I bought one from my store too! Are you looking for bleu nuit in GHW or any tpm with GHW? I saw a rouge grenat GHW and a etoupe with GHW in the past week or so. I think they are making some TPM with GHW and there are a bunch of them floating out! Good luck


----------



## labellavita27

chkpfbeliever said:


> Part of my birthday month loot.  Thanks to all that chimes in on the GP. The pragmatic side of me decided on the black ecru even though the rose pourpre is very attractive. Instead got a Rose pourpre rodeo to fill my void.
> 
> Very lucky to score two Jeu de Cartes twillies too. The Rocobar is from the ‘18 Fall collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4103001



What else did you get?! Happy belated?! 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Coolz

Hi ladies. It’s been a while since I last posted. Let me share my joy! Bleu Brighton in evercolor.


----------



## Monique1004

labellavita27 said:


> [emoji33] how long did you wait for this bag? I have been wanting a 29 or TPM in the gold hardware?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I think Evies with GHW are coming in right now. Better call your SA to remind that you're waiting for it. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## labellavita27

Monique1004 said:


> I think Evies with GHW are coming in right now. Better call your SA to remind that you're waiting for it. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I should have waited! I bought a RC one in palladium hardware last month! Ugh lol 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Aileenlnbh

HKsai said:


> Made another trip to the store again because my SA said they had new rodeo charms came in :O The good thing is that she’s going on vacation for a week, so ban island here I come. I also bought a few other things :3 Thanks for letting my share



Ooh is that the new perfume oil you bought in the single bottle - I can’t see properly as I’m outside in bright sunlight [emoji295]️[emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## HKsai

Aileenlnbh said:


> Ooh is that the new perfume oil you bought in the single bottle - I can’t see properly as I’m outside in bright sunlight [emoji295]️[emoji846]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I looked at that one but I didn’t get that one. I believe you are thinking about cardamusc and musc pallida. I tried both of them in the store but they are quite expensive and not really my cup of tea  I just got the traveler set with choice of 4 and the rose ikebana.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

HKsai said:


> I looked at that one but I didn’t get that one. I believe you are thinking about cardamusc and musc pallida. I tried both of them in the store but they are quite expensive and not really my cup of tea  I just got the traveler set with choice of 4 and the rose ikebana.



Thanks yes I liked the amber spelling musk one but I do like the idea of the 4 travelling set - wear in the best of health!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Coolz said:


> Hi ladies. It’s been a while since I last posted. Let me share my joy! Bleu Brighton in evercolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122115



I love evercolor - I have my Constance Wallet in it and a large portfolio in Feu and evercolor takes pop and deep colours so well - this is beautiful


----------



## weibandy

Impulse purchase but could not resist .  Pico 18 in blue brighton and capuchins under the handles.  Well matched to Into the Canadian Wild, as shown.  Fun summer bag   I fins the 18 size a lot of fun and holds more than expected.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4122353
> Impulse purchase but could not resist .  Pico 18 in blue brighton and capuchins under the handles.  Well matched to Into the Canadian Wild, as shown.  Fun summer bag   I fins the 18 size a lot of fun and holds more than expected.



Love a duo picotin - I had the GM which was Bleu indigo and orange poppy but sold it as it was so heavy so I would love your size and definitely dual colour - great scarf matching too [emoji736][emoji521]


----------



## Monique1004

labellavita27 said:


> I should have waited! I bought a RC one in palladium hardware last month! Ugh lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



RC is really nice color though. Haven't seen a red one with GHW yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## labellavita27

Monique1004 said:


> RC is really nice color though. Haven't seen a red one with GHW yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Would love a gold on gold


----------



## westcoastgal

Coolz said:


> Hi ladies. It’s been a while since I last posted. Let me share my joy! Bleu Brighton in evercolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122115


Gorgeous!


----------



## westcoastgal

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4122353
> Impulse purchase but could not resist .  Pico 18 in blue brighton and capuchins under the handles.  Well matched to Into the Canadian Wild, as shown.  Fun summer bag   I fins the 18 size a lot of fun and holds more than expected.


Beautiful photo.


----------



## Coolz

Aileenlnbh said:


> I love evercolor - I have my Constance Wallet in it and a large portfolio in Feu and evercolor takes pop and deep colours so well - this is beautiful



Thanks [emoji7]


----------



## Coolz

I am really contented with this long awaited CDC[emoji7]


----------



## Nahreen

Coolz said:


> Hi ladies. It’s been a while since I last posted. Let me share my joy! Bleu Brighton in evercolor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122115



That twilly looks lovely to your bag. Great match.


----------



## Nahreen

Something exotic from a recent trip.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Coolz said:


> I am really contented with this long awaited CDC[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122732



Wowzers!! [emoji521][emoji736]


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Nahreen said:


> Something exotic from a recent trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123149



[emoji7] exotic bracelets [emoji521][emoji521][emoji471]


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Something exotic from a recent trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123149



Beautiful alligator scales on your KD Nahreen [emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## mcpro

A special delivery from my SA..  [emoji8]

can’t  say no to this  twillies ...  

and my first CDC... [emoji4]


----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> A special delivery from my SA..  [emoji8]
> 
> can’t  say no to this  twillies ...
> 
> and my first CDC... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4123398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123401


Love love love your choices!!  So pretty!


----------



## HereToLearn

Aileenlnbh said:


> Love a duo picotin - I had the GM which was Bleu indigo and orange poppy but sold it as it was so heavy so I would love your size and definitely dual colour - great scarf matching too [emoji736][emoji521]



Sorry for slightly off topic question, but how heavy was your GM picotin?  What else do you consider a heavy/light bag?  I have been considering a GM or TGM, but my local store hasn’t had either in to try on.  Thanks!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

HereToLearn said:


> Sorry for slightly off topic question, but how heavy was your GM picotin?  What else do you consider a heavy/light bag?  I have been considering a GM or TGM, but my local store hasn’t had either in to try on.  Thanks!



I felt it was very heavy because although the leather was clemence, the way the handles are situated put all of the weight of the bag plus my daily purse/notebook/makeup items etc all along my arm from wrist to elbow whereas my 40cm Togo Birkin due to the handle construction places the weight at your biceps where I have more strength - also I could have worn the GM picotin over my arm resting between my wrist and elbow but I like to carry my top handle bags exactly straight to my side and not on the crook of my arm, it changes the aesthetic in my opinion - hope this helps


----------



## HereToLearn

Aileenlnbh said:


> I felt it was very heavy because although the leather was clemence, the way the handles are situated put all of the weight of the bag plus my daily purse/notebook/makeup items etc all along my arm from wrist to elbow whereas my 40cm Togo Birkin due to the handle construction places the weight at your biceps where I have more strength - also I could have worn the GM picotin over my arm resting between my wrist and elbow but I like to carry my top handle bags exactly straight to my side and not on the crook of my arm, it changes the aesthetic in my opinion - hope this helps



Thank you!  Could the GM be a shoulder carry?  Would it depend on how thick of a garment one wears?


----------



## jellyv

Evelyne III PM in Bleu Electrique, perfect for my low-gear lifestyle. I took these pics and then promptly went to the garden to harvest my beans.  (No, I didn't pop them in Evie, but I could have. )


----------



## Aileenlnbh

HereToLearn said:


> Thank you!  Could the GM be a shoulder carry?  Would it depend on how thick of a garment one wears?



It might be although I never tried as again that was t the look I was going for .....hence I like Birkin, kelly, tpm Evie and Constance - I felt the same about the garden party - even the all leather felt too flimsy in that it kept acting like a seesaw and sipping from front to back as things moved around - that’s why the only pico I would have now would be the tpm so it would be carried firmly as a top handle by my side - it’s hard to tell I know especially when even if there is a boutique near you, some have a limited stock of picos across the sizes - best of luck!


----------



## HKsai

jellyv said:


> Evelyne III PM in Bleu Electrique, perfect for my low-gear lifestyle. I took these pics and then promptly went to the garden to harvest my beans.  (No, I didn't pop them in Evie, but I could have. )
> View attachment 4123519
> View attachment 4123521
> View attachment 4123522


Omg gorgeous!!!! I have to say I’m so jealous. Bleu electrique is my favorite Hermes color and I’ve been trying to hunt down everything in that color. Don’t let me know where you live because I can’t promise I won’t snatch it away


----------



## jellyv

HKsai said:


> Omg gorgeous!!!! I have to say I’m so jealous. Bleu electrique is my favorite Hermes color and I’ve been trying to hunt down everything in that color. Don’t let me know where you live because I can’t promise I won’t snatch it away


Thank you so much, and I don't blame your instinct!  I'd only seen it in pics before it arrived, and what your eye sees IRL is even better!


----------



## fabuleux

jellyv said:


> Evelyne III PM in Bleu Electrique, perfect for my low-gear lifestyle. I took these pics and then promptly went to the garden to harvest my beans.  (No, I didn't pop them in Evie, but I could have. )
> View attachment 4123519
> View attachment 4123521
> View attachment 4123522


Beautiful color!! It looks like a great, versatile blue.


----------



## jellyv

fabuleux said:


> Beautiful color!! It looks like a great, versatile blue.


Thank you, Fab. I think it really will function as a pop neutral for me.


----------



## HKsai

jellyv said:


> Thank you so much, and I don't blame your instinct!  I'd only seen it in pics before it arrived, and what your eye sees IRL is even better!


Did you snatch that beauty on the website????


----------



## jellyv

HKsai said:


> Did you snatch that beauty on the website????


No, it came from Hermes in DC.


----------



## HKsai

jellyv said:


> No, it came from Hermes in DC.


Omg I’ve always wanted to go into that store! My sister lives two blocks from there in Chinatown. If I have known they had this gorgeous Evelyne, I would’ve asked her to fight you  jk!!! It’s so gorgeous. Wear in good health!


----------



## DDCHA

My very first SO.  I love her to bits!  Sorry pics don't do justice...tried to capture her essence but as all you know, it's hard!


----------



## DDCHA

oops...forgot these!


----------



## bellapurse

DDCHA said:


> oops...forgot these!
> View attachment 4123621
> View attachment 4123622



Such a beauty!


----------



## Coolz

Nahreen said:


> That twilly looks lovely to your bag. Great match.



[emoji4]thanks. I luv it to. But I will dress it up neatly.


----------



## DDCHA

bellapurse said:


> Such a beauty!


thank you so much!


----------



## Susie Tunes

DDCHA said:


> oops...forgot these!
> View attachment 4123621
> View attachment 4123622



The noir Chèvre [emoji847][emoji7] Congratulations [emoji322]


----------



## leuleu

weibandy said:


> View attachment 4122353
> Impulse purchase but could not resist .  Pico 18 in blue brighton and capuchins under the handles.  Well matched to Into the Canadian Wild, as shown.  Fun summer bag   I fins the 18 size a lot of fun and holds more than expected.


Perfect !


----------



## Aileenlnbh

DDCHA said:


> oops...forgot these!
> View attachment 4123621
> View attachment 4123622



Stunner! Did you wait long for her? [emoji170]


----------



## Nahreen

Aileenlnbh said:


> [emoji7] exotic bracelets [emoji521][emoji521][emoji471]





Serva1 said:


> Beautiful alligator scales on your KD Nahreen [emoji7] Congrats!



Thank you. I love croc and alligator. So lucky to find a bracelet in my size. The CDC model is too wide for my wrists but this model was perfect.


----------



## DR2014

I bought this Jige yesterday, noir chèvre.  My SA and another SA had a little back and forth about the type of chèvre it is, so I am a little confused, but I love it!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4124200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this Jige yesterday, noir chèvre.  My SA and another SA had a little back and forth about the type of chèvre it is, so I am a little confused, but I love it!



Whether it’s Mysore or Coromandel there is always FAB Chevre - I love Chevre - congrats on getting this beauty


----------



## MAGJES

jellyv said:


> Evelyne III PM in Bleu Electrique, perfect for my low-gear lifestyle. I took these pics and then promptly went to the garden to harvest my beans.  (No, I didn't pop them in Evie, but I could have. )
> View attachment 4123519
> View attachment 4123521
> View attachment 4123522


She is a beauty!  Beautiful POP of color!


----------



## Meta

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4124200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this Jige yesterday, noir chèvre.  My SA and another SA had a little back and forth about the type of chèvre it is, so I am a little confused, but I love it!


It should be on your receipt. My guess is Chevre Chandra due to the finer grains. Either way, congrats on your black beauty!


----------



## DDCHA

Aileenlnbh said:


> Stunner! Did you wait long for her? [emoji170]


Only 7 mos!  I was stunned when my SA told me it was in on my last visit.  He totally surprised me the rascal!


----------



## DR2014

Aileenlnbh said:


> Whether it’s Mysore or Coromandel there is always FAB Chevre - I love Chevre - congrats on getting this beauty


Thanks,  Aileenlnbh!


----------



## DR2014

weN84 said:


> It should be on your receipt. My guess is Chevre Chandra due to the finer grains. Either way, congrats on your black beauty!


Thanks, weN84!  I was hoping for comments from Hermes-knowledgeable people like you!!  My receipt doesn't specify and there is no tag.  So annoying for my curiosity!  I think that the other SA (not mine) said it was Chevre Chandra, which I had never heard of.


----------



## Meta

DR2014 said:


> Thanks, weN84!  I was hoping for comments from Hermes-knowledgeable people like you!!  My receipt doesn't specify and there is no tag.  So annoying for my curiosity!  I think that the other SA (not mine) said it was Chevre Chandra, which I had never heard of.


There's a thread on Chevre Chandra here. It's been used on smaller bags, mostly the Kelly Mini II 20 and a few Jiges.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

weN84 said:


> There's a thread on Chevre Chandra here. It's been used on smaller bags, mostly the Kelly Mini II 20 and a few Jiges.



Good to know - ive never seen not heard it mentioned in my boutique [emoji1360]


----------



## Nerja

My small summer purchases:
	

		
			
		

		
	




The bracelet looks so pretty with my blue nuit B 30 and I needed a silver scarf ring too!


----------



## frankiextah

K28 in azur epsom sellier PHW, purchased 2 days before end of 1st semester!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nahreen said:


> Something exotic from a recent trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123149


Beautiful CDC! Happy weekend


----------



## BirkinLover77

frankiextah said:


> K28 in azur epsom sellier PHW, purchased 2 days before end of 1st semester!
> 
> View attachment 4124673


Beautiful blue Kelly! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## runner1234

ayc said:


> WOW!! gorgeous!  congrats!!!!


thank you so much!!


----------



## runner1234

Susie Tunes said:


> 8 months - that’s not too long at all [emoji1319] You must be delighted [emoji16]


thank you!! I'm smitten


----------



## runner1234

Leileka said:


> Absolutely stunning! Congrats!


thank you!


----------



## runner1234

cocomlle said:


> Wow! This is so gorgeous!  What a great combo! You have great taste! I think RC might be my favorite red now! LOVE LOVE LOVE! Congrats!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## runner1234

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  She is gorgeous!  RC really pops in epsom!  Perfect with PHW and a pretty GM surprise inside!


thank you! I am in love


----------



## Gigllee

frankiextah said:


> K28 in azur epsom sellier PHW, purchased 2 days before end of 1st semester!
> 
> View attachment 4124673


Ooooh la la


----------



## DR2014

weN84 said:


> There's a thread on Chevre Chandra here. It's been used on smaller bags, mostly the Kelly Mini II 20 and a few Jiges.


thanks!  I will check it out.


----------



## Nahreen

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful CDC! Happy weekend



Thank you Birkinlover.


----------



## bagshopr

My new-to-me blue jean Trim 35.


----------



## Susie Tunes

bagshopr said:


> My new-to-me blue jean Trim 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125381



Lovely [emoji4]


----------



## Lilikay

My new santorini sandals. Very comfortable!


----------



## Asidi49

jellyv said:


> Evelyne III PM in Bleu Electrique, perfect for my low-gear lifestyle. I took these pics and then promptly went to the garden to harvest my beans.  (No, I didn't pop them in Evie, but I could have. )
> View attachment 4123519
> View attachment 4123521
> View attachment 4123522


I have been looking for a BE Evelyne PM. May I ask where you got this?


----------



## jellyv

Asidi49 said:


> I have been looking for a BE Evelyne PM. May I ask where you got this?



Hi,

Hermès in Washington, DC. Really is a great color.


----------



## Asidi49

jellyv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hermès in Washington, DC. Really is a great color.


Thanks! I checked NYC an SD and no luck. I wish they  would charge send =(


----------



## diane278

When I had no luck finding a black or indigo Octogone clutch at the Palo Alto store, I found one online from a reseller. It arrived today. But it required some help standing up...it probably got tossed around on the trip here. As you can see, my wall also needed some support....


----------



## crisbac

diane278 said:


> When I had no luck finding a black or indigo Octogone clutch at the Palo Alto store, I found one online from a reseller. It arrived today. But it required some help standing up...it probably got tossed around on the trip here. As you can see, my wall also needed some support....
> View attachment 4126672


Fabulous pic! Huge congrats, diane278!


----------



## diane278

crisbac said:


> Fabulous pic! Huge congrats, diane278!


Thank you. I got lucky.


----------



## HereToLearn

Aileenlnbh said:


> It might be although I never tried as again that was t the look I was going for .....hence I like Birkin, kelly, tpm Evie and Constance - I felt the same about the garden party - even the all leather felt too flimsy in that it kept acting like a seesaw and sipping from front to back as things moved around - that’s why the only pico I would have now would be the tpm so it would be carried firmly as a top handle by my side - it’s hard to tell I know especially when even if there is a boutique near you, some have a limited stock of picos across the sizes - best of luck!


Thank you!  My closest boutique only infrequently carries any size or color pico, so your perspective is quite helpful.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

diane278 said:


> When I had no luck finding a black or indigo Octogone clutch at the Palo Alto store, I found one online from a reseller. It arrived today. But it required some help standing up...it probably got tossed around on the trip here. As you can see, my wall also needed some support....
> View attachment 4126672



Great pic!!


----------



## marzipanchen

My new set of Twillies for my B - I wanted something very subtle and neutral to match all of my outfits.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

marzipanchen said:


> View attachment 4127504
> 
> 
> My new set of Twillies for my B - I wanted something very subtle and neutral to match all of my outfits.
> Thanks for letting me share.



I love this design and these are sitting PRETTY!


----------



## fabuleux

This is my last day of vacation and I decided to make a couple of last minute purchases. I’m giving Hermessence Cèdre Sambac a try since I didn’t fall in love with any of the six Louis Vuitton fragrances released earlier this spring. I also picked up a little pouch at the _malletier_.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

fabuleux said:


> This is my last day of vacation and I decided to make a couple of last minute purchases. I’m giving Hermessence Cèdre Sambac a try since I didn’t fall in love with any of the six Louis Vuitton fragrances released earlier this spring. I also picked up a little pouch at the _malletier_.
> View attachment 4128444
> 
> View attachment 4128442
> View attachment 4128443



Oooh I’d be interested to know how you find this fragrance in the first few wears as I have been thinking about it


----------



## SueLovesLouis

Bleu Hyrdra Garden Party 36.


----------



## fabuleux

Aileenlnbh said:


> Oooh I’d be interested to know how you find this fragrance in the first few wears as I have been thinking about it


I really love the scent. It’s an interesting combination and I find it somewhat unique.  I’ll wear it for the first time “in the wild” tomorrow. I’ll let you know.


----------



## meg8182000

Found myself at my local Hermès store last night and picked up a couple of goodies.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

meg8182000 said:


> View attachment 4131150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found myself at my local Hermès store last night and picked up a couple of goodies.



Beautiful Coup de feut


----------



## kelly7

Yesterday I went to the boutique to have a look at the evercolor. But I wasn't so sure about the leather so they offered me one in epsom leather, gris asphalt. It was really difficult to decide between them but in the end I chose the gris asphalt with RGHW, mostly for the reason that it simply fits to everything. I'm so happy with it! 
What do you think about it?


----------



## kelly7




----------



## allure244

kelly7 said:


>



Congratulations! Looks great on you! If I had been in your position deciding between the two colors, I would have picked the GA one too given it’s versatility. I’m twins with you on the bag. GA with rose GHW is so dreamy [emoji4]


----------



## labellavita27

This one right here [emoji8][emoji7]


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Cinhetic bag in magnolia!


----------



## meg8182000

LovingTheOrange said:


> Cinhetic bag in magnolia!
> View attachment 4131495


Oooohhhh - so pretty!!!


----------



## weibandy

Aileenlnbh said:


> Love a duo picotin - I had the GM which was Bleu indigo and orange poppy but sold it as it was so heavy so I would love your size and definitely dual colour - great scarf matching too [emoji736][emoji521]


Thanks Aileenlnbh, i like pico 22 and 18.  Never tried on the GM.  The 22 and 18 are both quite lightweight.


----------



## marzipanchen

labellavita27 said:


> View attachment 4131340
> 
> 
> This one right here [emoji8][emoji7]


Oh, lovely!!! Is this Gris Asphalte? TIA.


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

labellavita27 said:


> View attachment 4131340
> 
> 
> This one right here [emoji8][emoji7]



Congratulations on the GEORGEOUS B!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji133]‍♀️[emoji133]‍♀️[emoji133]‍♀️[emoji133]‍♀️
She is Absolutely stunning!!!
That beautiful rose pourpre rodeo gives that extra cuteness [emoji85]
Enjoy your Bag [emoji177][emoji254][emoji272][emoji259][emoji94]


----------



## crisbac

I had a great time yesterday for my birthday enjoying a wonderful coffee with my lovely SA! 


She surprised me with a fantastic present... 


Twilly and Citron Noir travel sprays! 


And I picked up my birthday present: a Clic H Noir bracelet! 


I'm so grateful to my SA and so happy to share with you all!


----------



## MAGJES

Rose Azalee Rodeo  Lime Rodeo


----------



## labellavita27

marzipanchen said:


> Oh, lovely!!! Is this Gris Asphalte? TIA.



Yes it is!


----------



## jjlim3447

Fresh from H store! Roulis 23 rouge H permabrass hardware evercolor leather~


----------



## texasgirliegirl

kelly7 said:


>


The Gris A Constance looks amazing!!
I have a B30 in this color and it’s thd perfect neutral. You have made a great choice. 
Can you please share what size Constance this is?
Thank you


----------



## Ang-Lin

jjlim3447 said:


> Fresh from H store! Roulis 23 rouge H permabrass hardware evercolor leather~


Love this. I have an (almost twin) - Roulis 23 evercolor Bordeaux GHW. It’s such a great bag because it’s under the radar and easy to use!


----------



## Ladybaga

texasgirliegirl said:


> The Gris A Constance looks amazing!!
> I have a B30 in this color and it’s thd perfect neutral. You have made a great choice.
> Can you please share what size Constance this is?
> Thank you


Hi texasgirliegirl!
 I hope it is ok for me to respond, but both of the constances in this picture are size 24.  Kelly's constance is gorgeous! What a hard decision though, since that vert vertigo is stunning as well.


----------



## Ladybaga

kelly7 said:


>


Congratulations on your Constance! It is so pretty and looks amazing on you!!


----------



## seasounds

jjlim3447 said:


> Fresh from H store! Roulis 23 rouge H permabrass hardware evercolor leather~


This is so beautiful!!  I love the Roulis and it’s so wonderful to see it in such a classic color!


----------



## Susie Tunes

jjlim3447 said:


> Fresh from H store! Roulis 23 rouge H permabrass hardware evercolor leather~



Rouge H  [emoji7] - gorgeous


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Sneaked off ban island whistling nonchalantly and tottered back with these babies!!  I am now back on the island but I’m accessorised fabulously!


----------



## krawford

Fedex just dropped offf these goodies. Stunning Kelly Wallet in Rouge Casaque with Gold Hardware.  Chèvre.  Feels so nice in my hand. Also a pair of studded Oasis Sandals.  They look beautiful on.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Picked up my vest!


----------



## MAGJES

The perfect red for me.
Rouge VIF


----------



## PursePassionLV

labellavita27 said:


> View attachment 4131340
> 
> 
> This one right here [emoji8][emoji7]



Oh TDF!! This is #1 on my wish list!! I feel like every h boutique EXCEPT mine has had one w GHW. [emoji30][emoji30] I am going to have to live vicariously until the h gods smile on me. Do post some mod shots and congrats [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## DYH

Posted some pix in the Paris thread - sorry, didnt stage the photos

Latest loot and back to hibernation again!

- K25 togo ghw in gris asphalt
- Evelyne tpm in etaupe w indigo strap and GHW (supposedly first time for Hermes to offer the gold hw?) 
- 2 sangal cavale straps, one 105cm and the other one 85cm
- oran sandal in bordeaux color


----------



## cafecreme15

DYH said:


> Posted some pix in the Paris thread - sorry, didnt stage the photos
> 
> Latest loot and back to hibernation again!
> 
> - K25 togo ghw in gris asphalt
> - Evelyne tpm in etaupe w indigo strap and GHW (supposedly first time for Hermes to offer the gold hw?)
> - 2 sangal cavale straps, one 105cm and the other one 85cm
> - oran sandal in bordeaux color
> View attachment 4134782
> View attachment 4134783
> View attachment 4134784
> View attachment 4134785



Wow wow wow! Definition of a loot! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow wow wow! Definition of a loot! Congrats!


Looooove the K25 gris asphalt! sooo pretty!  TPM  is so cute!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

I never bough tPicotins because I use my Evelyns so.... but....when I went to pick up my vest, my SA asked me if I wanted to 'look' at the Picotin. Like a good girl with will power I said, "oh...no, I better not, but thank you." Then that night i couldn't sleep! I kept seeing Picotin marching across my bed- So I made myself count Pictotin--I mean sheep to fall asleep. So now, I have my very first Picotiin! yay! its sooo cute!
-Picotin Lock18 Tressage- blue indigo with noir and terre battue (looks like dark orange to me) I think its swift.
-Behapi Double Tour  reversible (one side orange, and other side pink (rose azalee)
-Pochette Square Get Lucky in Azur/Gris 
I have been Picotinized....
PS I'm relatively new to tpf so if I make any mistake, sorry! (not sure if too many pics--is that okay?)


----------



## labellavita27

PursePassionLV said:


> Oh TDF!! This is #1 on my wish list!! I feel like every h boutique EXCEPT mine has had one w GHW. [emoji30][emoji30] I am going to have to live vicariously until the h gods smile on me. Do post some mod shots and congrats [emoji322][emoji322]



Thank you! Will do when I get a chance


----------



## hannahsophia

TresBeauHermes said:


> I never bough tPicotins because I use my Evelyns so.... but....when I went to pick up my vest, my SA asked me if I wanted to 'look' at the Picotin. Like a good girl with will power I said, "oh...no, I better not, but thank you." Then that night i couldn't sleep! I kept seeing Picotin marching across my bed- So I made myself count Pictotin--I mean sheep to fall asleep. So now, I have my very first Picotiin! yay! its sooo cute!
> -Picotin Lock18 Tressage- blue indigo with noir and terre battue (looks like dark orange to me) I think its swift.
> -Behapi Double Tour  reversible (one side orange, and other side pink (rose azalee)
> -Pochette Square Get Lucky in Azur/Gris
> I have been Picotinized....
> PS I'm relatively new to tpf so if I make any mistake, sorry! (not sure if too many pics--is that okay?)



You are too funny! Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

hannahsophia said:


> You are too funny! Congrats on your purchases!


Thank you Hannasophia~~ You should see me running away from the marching Bs and Ks!


----------



## Ladybaga

TresBeauHermes said:


> I never bough tPicotins because I use my Evelyns so.... but....when I went to pick up my vest, my SA asked me if I wanted to 'look' at the Picotin. Like a good girl with will power I said, "oh...no, I better not, but thank you." Then that night i couldn't sleep! I kept seeing Picotin marching across my bed- So I made myself count Pictotin--I mean sheep to fall asleep. So now, I have my very first Picotiin! yay! its sooo cute!
> -Picotin Lock18 Tressage- blue indigo with noir and terre battue (looks like dark orange to me) I think its swift.
> -Behapi Double Tour  reversible (one side orange, and other side pink (rose azalee)
> -Pochette Square Get Lucky in Azur/Gris
> I have been Picotinized....
> PS I'm relatively new to tpf so if I make any mistake, sorry! (not sure if too many pics--is that okay?)


What a great story and purchases! Love everything!!! I was so entertained by your narrative! Your pictures are always welcome.  Never too many for us to enjoy!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ladybaga said:


> What a great story and purchases! Love everything!!! I was so entertained by your narrative! Your pictures are always welcome.  Never too many for us to enjoy!


Thank you Ladybaga~~! You're so kind! I'm going to sleep with my Picotin tonight to ward off those marching Picotins!


----------



## Karma2018

I finally bought my Halzan 31!


----------



## Hat Trick

TresBeauHermes said:


> I never bough tPicotins because I use my Evelyns so.... but....when I went to pick up my vest, my SA asked me if I wanted to 'look' at the Picotin. Like a good girl with will power I said, "oh...no, I better not, but thank you." Then that night i couldn't sleep! I kept seeing Picotin marching across my bed- So I made myself count Pictotin--I mean sheep to fall asleep. So now, I have my very first Picotiin! yay! its sooo cute!
> -Picotin Lock18 Tressage- blue indigo with noir and terre battue (looks like dark orange to me) I think its swift.
> -Behapi Double Tour  reversible (one side orange, and other side pink (rose azalee)
> -Pochette Square Get Lucky in Azur/Gris
> I have been Picotinized....
> PS I'm relatively new to tpf so if I make any mistake, sorry! (not sure if too many pics--is that okay?)



That pocket square is so cute!


----------



## fabuleux

jjlim3447 said:


> Fresh from H store! Roulis 23 rouge H permabrass hardware evercolor leather~


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## azukitea

TresBeauHermes said:


> I never bough tPicotins because I use my Evelyns so.... but....when I went to pick up my vest, my SA asked me if I wanted to 'look' at the Picotin. Like a good girl with will power I said, "oh...no, I better not, but thank you." Then that night i couldn't sleep! I kept seeing Picotin marching across my bed- So I made myself count Pictotin--I mean sheep to fall asleep. So now, I have my very first Picotiin! yay! its sooo cute!
> -Picotin Lock18 Tressage- blue indigo with noir and terre battue (looks like dark orange to me) I think its swift.
> -Behapi Double Tour  reversible (one side orange, and other side pink (rose azalee)
> -Pochette Square Get Lucky in Azur/Gris
> I have been Picotinized....
> PS I'm relatively new to tpf so if I make any mistake, sorry! (not sure if too many pics--is that okay?)


lovely matching items you got there!


----------



## azukitea

DYH said:


> Posted some pix in the Paris thread - sorry, didnt stage the photos
> 
> Latest loot and back to hibernation again!
> 
> - K25 togo ghw in gris asphalt
> - Evelyne tpm in etaupe w indigo strap and GHW (supposedly first time for Hermes to offer the gold hw?)
> - 2 sangal cavale straps, one 105cm and the other one 85cm
> - oran sandal in bordeaux color
> View attachment 4134782
> View attachment 4134783
> View attachment 4134784
> View attachment 4134785



love all the items you got there! great choice!


----------



## cafecreme15

TresBeauHermes said:


> I never bough tPicotins because I use my Evelyns so.... but....when I went to pick up my vest, my SA asked me if I wanted to 'look' at the Picotin. Like a good girl with will power I said, "oh...no, I better not, but thank you." Then that night i couldn't sleep! I kept seeing Picotin marching across my bed- So I made myself count Pictotin--I mean sheep to fall asleep. So now, I have my very first Picotiin! yay! its sooo cute!
> -Picotin Lock18 Tressage- blue indigo with noir and terre battue (looks like dark orange to me) I think its swift.
> -Behapi Double Tour  reversible (one side orange, and other side pink (rose azalee)
> -Pochette Square Get Lucky in Azur/Gris
> I have been Picotinized....
> PS I'm relatively new to tpf so if I make any mistake, sorry! (not sure if too many pics--is that okay?)



Bracelet twins! I find I only really go for the Rose azalee side.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cafecreme15 said:


> Bracelet twins! I find I only really go for the Rose azalee side.


Yay twins!  I asked my SA for an orange to match my pico and my watch (orange band), but I'm ambarrassed to say  I actually SHOOK with happiness when my SA brought it out from the back and I saw the beautiful Rose Azalee! I might have drooled a little too... Now all I want to do is to wear the pink side like you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hat Trick said:


> That pocket square is so cute!


Thank you Hat Trick!  Just in case you're interested (although you probably already know), here's another cute one I bought couple of days ago...
.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

azukitea said:


> lovely matching items you got there!


Thank you azukitea~~~!


----------



## DR2014

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Hat Trick!  Just in case you're interested (although you probably already know), here's another cute one I bought couple of days ago...
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136538


I love the pocket square!  How do you wear/use it?


----------



## elly_fong

These are what I had pick up from the store 2 weeks ago! I love the pop of rose pourpre [emoji7] 
The shoes are getting more and more comfortable now.
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 4136991
View attachment 4136990


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hi DR2014! Thank you for asking!  I do 3 things with them.
One is I put it inside my bag on top of my stuff inside so that people can't see what's in my bag. I initially put a scarf on top, but the scarfs are too big and it gets in the way. Pochettes  size is perfect for bags; not too big and not too small.
2nd thing I do is tie 2 together to make a scarf. the folding will unravel, but it's kind a cute too (think handkerchief skirt) so it doesn't bother me.
3rd is  I tie just one around my neck.
The pochette squares are in the men's section, but I just love the designs and not much competition in getting the design (although I some designs do run out). The prints are small so it looks good in the bag.  A lot of them are necktie-ish, but every year they come out with some cute ones. I took photos of examples for you, but not sure if I'm suppose to post them here because its for new purchases?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

elly_fong said:


> These are what I had pick up from the store 2 weeks ago! I love the pop of rose pourpre [emoji7]
> The shoes are getting more and more comfortable now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136992
> View attachment 4136991
> View attachment 4136990
> View attachment 4136998


Congrats on your purchase! These are GORGEOUS! I heard they are very comfortable.


----------



## Eumama

Just got this last week from the store.


----------



## Nerja

MAGJES said:


> The perfect red for me.
> Rouge VIF


This is simply stunning!  The perfect red!  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## cocomlle

MAGJES said:


> The perfect red for me.
> Rouge VIF



OMG! This is too beautiful!  I died!


----------



## cocomlle

TresBeauHermes said:


> I never bough tPicotins because I use my Evelyns so.... but....when I went to pick up my vest, my SA asked me if I wanted to 'look' at the Picotin. Like a good girl with will power I said, "oh...no, I better not, but thank you." Then that night i couldn't sleep! I kept seeing Picotin marching across my bed- So I made myself count Pictotin--I mean sheep to fall asleep. So now, I have my very first Picotiin! yay! its sooo cute!
> -Picotin Lock18 Tressage- blue indigo with noir and terre battue (looks like dark orange to me) I think its swift.
> -Behapi Double Tour  reversible (one side orange, and other side pink (rose azalee)
> -Pochette Square Get Lucky in Azur/Gris
> *I have been Picotinized....*
> PS I'm relatively new to tpf so if I make any mistake, sorry! (not sure if too many pics--is that okay?)



Pico is super cute! Picotinized!  You're slaying it! 

Overall, nice haul and great post! Well done!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cocomlle said:


> Pico is super cute! Picotinized!  You're slaying it!
> 
> Overall, nice haul and great post! Well done!


Thank you cocomlle~ I'm a newby, so you definitely made my day~~~


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DR2014 said:


> I love the pocket square!  How do you wear/use it?


Sorry SR2014, I wrote a response, but it somehow it got separated from your question.! I wrote what I do with pocket square somewhere below your question/response. Sorry to cause trouble!


----------



## elly_fong

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your purchase! These are GORGEOUS! I heard they are very comfortable.


Thanks @TresBeauHermes . Yes, the shoes are indeed more comfortable after the leather seasoned abit


----------



## DR2014

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi DR2014! Thank you for asking!  I do 3 things with them.
> One is I put it inside my bag on top of my stuff inside so that people can't see what's in my bag. I initially put a scarf on top, but the scarfs are too big and it gets in the way. Pochettes  size is perfect for bags; not too big and not too small.
> 2nd thing I do is tie 2 together to make a scarf. the folding will unravel, but it's kind a cute too (think handkerchief skirt) so it doesn't bother me.
> 3rd is  I tie just one around my neck.
> The pochette squares are in the men's section, but I just love the designs and not much competition in getting the design (although I some designs do run out). The prints are small so it looks good in the bag.  A lot of them are necktie-ish, but every year they come out with some cute ones. I took photos of examples for you, but not sure if I'm suppose to post them here because its for new purchases?


Oh thank you, I would love to see the photos!!  You are so nice to do that!!  I bought one for my hubby recently (one with the surf boards) and I am inspired by you to borrow it back...


----------



## DR2014

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sorry SR2014, I wrote a response, but it somehow it got separated from your question.! I wrote what I do with pocket square somewhere below your question/response. Sorry to cause trouble!


no problem!  I found it!


----------



## cavalla

This is not the most recent purchase, but usually we celebrate with champagne instead of my regular espresso (need to keep my mind sharp when I'm at H!! ) whenever it's an exotic that's going home with me.

I don't post here often but this baby deserves some air time. Also a shoutout to @pretty99 who shared info about the siblings of this bag when I was in the decision process.  Love this bag to pieces!!


----------



## cafecreme15

TresBeauHermes said:


> Yay twins!  I asked my SA for an orange to match my pico and my watch (orange band), but I'm ambarrassed to say  I actually SHOOK with happiness when my SA brought it out from the back and I saw the beautiful Rose Azalee! I might have drooled a little too... Now all I want to do is to wear the pink side like you!



Rose azalee is such a beautiful and happy color that I can’t bear to think of not showing it to the world when I wear it!


----------



## Rhl2987

cavalla said:


> This is not the most recent purchase, but usually we celebrate with champagne instead of my regular espresso (need to keep my mind sharp when I'm at H!! ) whenever it's an exotic that's going home with me.
> 
> I don't post here often but this baby deserves some air time. Also a shoutout to @pretty99 who shared info about the siblings of this bag when I was in the decision process.  Love this bag to pieces!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137481


That is heavenly. Many congratulations!! Major bag envy


----------



## Notorious Pink

TresBeauHermes said:


> I never bough tPicotins because I use my Evelyns so.... but....when I went to pick up my vest, my SA asked me if I wanted to 'look' at the Picotin. Like a good girl with will power I said, "oh...no, I better not, but thank you." Then that night i couldn't sleep! I kept seeing Picotin marching across my bed- So I made myself count Pictotin--I mean sheep to fall asleep. So now, I have my very first Picotiin! yay! its sooo cute!
> -Picotin Lock18 Tressage- blue indigo with noir and terre battue (looks like dark orange to me) I think its swift.
> -Behapi Double Tour  reversible (one side orange, and other side pink (rose azalee)
> -Pochette Square Get Lucky in Azur/Gris
> I have been Picotinized....
> PS I'm relatively new to tpf so if I make any mistake, sorry! (not sure if too many pics--is that okay?)



What a wonderful story!!! Love this! I am the exact same way - when you can’t stop thinking about it at night, you KNOW it’s a MUST!!! [emoji38]

And there are *never* too many pictures - love them all! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavalla said:


> This is not the most recent purchase, but usually we celebrate with champagne instead of my regular espresso (need to keep my mind sharp when I'm at H!! ) whenever it's an exotic that's going home with me.
> 
> I don't post here often but this baby deserves some air time. Also a shoutout to @pretty99 who shared info about the siblings of this bag when I was in the decision process.  Love this bag to pieces!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137481



This is SOOOOO STUNNING!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I also saw some siblings of this bag a few months ago and started a thread somewhere about the mixed leathers, so if you can, please add your photos there (or I can do it if you don’t mind).


----------



## cavalla

Rhl2987 said:


> That is heavenly. Many congratulations!! Major bag envy



Thank you dear Rhl2987. You know I admire your bag collection just as much!


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> This is SOOOOO STUNNING!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> I also saw some siblings of this bag a few months ago and started a thread somewhere about the mixed leathers, so if you can, please add your photos there (or I can do it if you don’t mind).



Thank you. Yes, you're right! I remember that thread! Let me go dig it out!


----------



## Ladybaga

cavalla said:


> This is not the most recent purchase, but usually we celebrate with champagne instead of my regular espresso (need to keep my mind sharp when I'm at H!! ) whenever it's an exotic that's going home with me.
> 
> I don't post here often but this baby deserves some air time. Also a shoutout to @pretty99 who shared info about the siblings of this bag when I was in the decision process.  Love this bag to pieces!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137481


WOW!! Congratulations, cavalla!  This is exquisite!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cavalla said:


> This is not the most recent purchase, but usually we celebrate with champagne instead of my regular espresso (need to keep my mind sharp when I'm at H!! ) whenever it's an exotic that's going home with me.
> 
> I don't post here often but this baby deserves some air time. Also a shoutout to @pretty99 who shared info about the siblings of this bag when I was in the decision process.  Love this bag to pieces!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137481


Wow, wow! its GORGEOUS!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DR2014 said:


> Oh thank you, I would love to see the photos!!  You are so nice to do that!!  I bought one for my hubby recently (one with the surf boards) and I am inspired by you to borrow it back...





cafecreme15 said:


> Rose azalee is such a beautiful and happy color that I can’t bear to think of not showing it to the world when I wear it!


Happy Color! exactly! Now I'm thinking I need a bag in Rose Azalee.....this is a slippery slope....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TresBeauHermes said:


> Happy Color! exactly! Now I'm thinking I need a bag in Rose Azalee.....this is a slippery slope....





TresBeauHermes said:


> Happy Color! exactly! Now I'm thinking I need a bag in Rose Azalee.....this is a slippery slope....


Here's the photos DR2014~ Hope it helps!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BBC said:


> What a wonderful story!!! Love this! I am the exact same way - when you can’t stop thinking about it at night, you KNOW it’s a MUST!!! [emoji38]
> 
> And there are *never* too many pictures - love them all! Congratulations!!!


Thank you BBC! now I have to buy a wallet that fits, bracelet to match....slippery slope indeed...


----------



## Susie Tunes

TresBeauHermes said:


> Here's the photos DR2014~ Hope it helps!
> View attachment 4137835
> View attachment 4137836
> View attachment 4137837
> View attachment 4137838



The pocket squares look so lovely in your bags  - the tones are beautifully matched. Your SLGs sleep under silk blankets [emoji6]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Susie Tunes said:


> The pocket squares look so lovely in your bags  - the tones are beautifully matched. Your SLGs sleep under silk blankets [emoji6]


Thank you!  They are very happy!


----------



## cavalla

Ladybaga said:


> WOW!! Congratulations, cavalla!  This is exquisite!



Thank you, dear Ladybaga. I just realized that this dear little baby is like the perfect match to the losange top I got. Can't wait to wear them together. Thank you for sharing my joy!


----------



## cavalla

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, wow! its GORGEOUS!



Thank you dear. I'm really happy to add it to my collection.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Here's the photos DR2014~ Hope it helps!
> View attachment 4137835
> View attachment 4137836
> View attachment 4137837
> View attachment 4137838


Wow, great idea with the pocket squares, gonna copy you


----------



## Ladybaga

cavalla said:


> Thank you, dear Ladybaga. I just realized that this dear little baby is like the perfect match to the losange top I got. Can't wait to wear them together. Thank you for sharing my joy!


Woo Hoooo!  You will need to model this fabulous ensemble for us in the "Hermes in Action" thread!


----------



## weibandy

cavalla said:


> This is not the most recent purchase, but usually we celebrate with champagne instead of my regular espresso (need to keep my mind sharp when I'm at H!! ) whenever it's an exotic that's going home with me.
> 
> I don't post here often but this baby deserves some air time. Also a shoutout to @pretty99 who shared info about the siblings of this bag when I was in the decision process.  Love this bag to pieces!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137481


Stunning and amazng!  Congratulations!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, great idea with the pocket squares, gonna copy you


Please do! Lets start a trend!!


----------



## bzgv2017

Got my very first Picotin!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hello H experts. I received a new to me, Evelyne TPM in excellent condition with the original leather strap. It has a date code stamp of 2010. Can someone tell me their guess for what color red it is? The seller didn't know. Here are some pics. It has some blue in it but is not a dark red. It happens to match my Apple iPhone cover perfectly (not the product RED one). TIA!!


----------



## HKsai

Addicted to bags said:


> Hello H experts. I received a new to me, Evelyne TPM in excellent condition with the original leather strap. It has a date code for 2010. Can someone tell me their guess for the color red it is? The seller didn't know. Here are some pics. It has some blue in it but is not a dark red. It happens to match my Apple iPhone cover perfectly (not the product RED one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138354
> View attachment 4138355
> View attachment 4138357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I’m gonna guess rouge casaque  I’m a newbie so I wanna see if I guessed it right.


----------



## Addicted to bags

HKsai said:


> I’m gonna guess rouge casaque  I’m a newbie so I wanna see if I guessed it right.


I just Googled rouge casaque, you might be right!


----------



## HKsai

Never had twillies before and bought these today


Addicted to bags said:


> I just Googled rouge casaque, you might be right!


Beautiful bag btw! I love how Evelyne can pair with any outfits. The red pairs so well with the black outfit. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

HKsai said:


> Never had twillies before and bought these today
> 
> Beautiful bag btw! I love how Evelyne can pair with any outfits. The red pairs so well with the black outfit. Gorgeous!!


Those are nice twilly's, especially the last one! May I know the name of the last one? 
 You should share on the twilly's thread 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-twilly-and-hermes-handles.202375/page-231#post-32442680


----------



## HKsai

Addicted to bags said:


> Those are nice twilly's, especially the last one! May I know the name of the last one?
> You should share on the twilly's thread
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-twilly-and-hermes-handles.202375/page-231#post-32442680


It’s called Astrologie a Pois! It has many lovely colorways too


----------



## Addicted to bags

HKsai said:


> It’s called Astrologie a Pois! It has many lovely colorways too


I'll go check it out on the website. Someone also had a really cool one on the thread I just shared.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Hello H experts. I received a new to me, Evelyne TPM in excellent condition with the original leather strap. It has a date code stamp of 2010. Can someone tell me their guess for what color red it is? The seller didn't know. Here are some pics. It has some blue in it but is not a dark red. It happens to match my Apple iPhone cover perfectly (not the product RED one). TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 4138354
> View attachment 4138355
> View attachment 4138357


The bag look SO good on you with the red iPhone cover!~~I think the leather strap is better then the canvas. Mine gets fuzzy after a while .  Newby me say Rouge Casaque too...


----------



## elly_fong

I manage to find a PHW charniere bracelet that I like finally! It is Coup De Fouet Au Bloc Charniere bracelet


----------



## DR2014

TresBeauHermes said:


> Here's the photos DR2014~ Hope it helps!
> View attachment 4137835
> View attachment 4137836
> View attachment 4137837
> View attachment 4137838


Thank you!!  Love them all!!


----------



## westcoastgal

MAGJES said:


> The perfect red for me.
> Rouge VIF


I’m not into red, but this bag is so beautiful, I’m thinking maybe I’m into red after all!! Congratulations. I love the charm too.


----------



## sanbao

my new babe C ~ Thanks for letting me share~


----------



## acrowcounted

sanbao said:


> my new babe C ~ Thanks for letting me share~
> View attachment 4138654


Beautiful! Which blue is this?


----------



## Ladybaga

Addicted to bags said:


> Hello H experts. I received a new to me, Evelyne TPM in excellent condition with the original leather strap. It has a date code stamp of 2010. Can someone tell me their guess for what color red it is? The seller didn't know. Here are some pics. It has some blue in it but is not a dark red. It happens to match my Apple iPhone cover perfectly (not the product RED one). TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 4138354
> View attachment 4138355
> View attachment 4138357


I don't think RC was out in 2010.  I would say that your lovely shade of red is rouge garance.  I may be incorrect, though. BEAUTIFUL BAG!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ladybaga said:


> I don't think RC was out in 2010.  I would say that your lovely shade of red is rouge garance.  I may be incorrect, though. BEAUTIFUL BAG!


Thanks Ladybaga. I don't think it's a dark enough red for RG but I don't know thus I'm asking you experts


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> The bag look SO good on you with the red iPhone cover!~~I think the leather strap is better then the canvas. Mine gets fuzzy after a while .  Newby me say Rouge Casaque too...


My Evie PM strap gets fuzzy too! I wish they hadn't switched to the canvas strap.


----------



## Ladybaga

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks Ladybaga. I don't think it's a dark enough red for RG but I don't know thus I'm asking you experts


I'm interested to know as well! Regardless of what red it is, one thing is for sure...It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ladybaga said:


> I don't think RC was out in 2010.  I would say that your lovely shade of red is rouge garance.  I may be incorrect, though. BEAUTIFUL BAG!


Wowww, this is why I LOVE this forum! Such fantastic experts like Ladybaga! Newbie me is humbled....


----------



## texasbrooke

The tpm Evelyne was made with a non-removable leather strap??? I've never seen that in the stores.


----------



## Ladybaga

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowww, this is why I LOVE this forum! Such fantastic experts like Ladybaga! Newbie me is humbled....


You give me too much credit. I am constantly learning from knowledgable people here.   (My guess of rouge garance may be totally off.)


----------



## Lilikay

diane278 said:


> When I had no luck finding a black or indigo Octogone clutch at the Palo Alto store, I found one online from a reseller. It arrived today. But it required some help standing up...it probably got tossed around on the trip here. As you can see, my wall also needed some support....
> View attachment 4126672


I love it! Very artistic!


----------



## HKsai

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks Ladybaga. I don't think it's a dark enough red for RG but I don't know thus I'm asking you experts


Rouge piment? Rouge vif? Vermillon? Throwing all the red out there.


----------



## Tonimichelle

HKsai said:


> Never had twillies before and bought these today
> 
> Beautiful bag btw! I love how Evelyne can pair with any outfits. The red pairs so well with the black outfit. Gorgeous!!


I have the middle one! It’s my first twilly and I love the horses on it


----------



## cavalla

weibandy said:


> Stunning and amazng!  Congratulations!



Thank you, dear weibandy.


----------



## cavalla

Ladybaga said:


> Woo Hoooo!  You will need to model this fabulous ensemble for us in the "Hermes in Action" thread!



I don't post there often. But I will when it gets a bit cooler to wear a cardigan. I'm really looking forward to wearing them together!


----------



## PursePassionLV

I snatched up my top 2 silks for the season and a little extra snuggly item. (Probably could have waited on the last one as it is supposed to be 110 this weekend). I told my husband it was my new calming blanket. [emoji7]


----------



## cocomlle

Addicted to bags said:


> Hello H experts. I received a new to me, Evelyne TPM in excellent condition with the original leather strap. It has a date code stamp of 2010. Can someone tell me their guess for what color red it is? The seller didn't know. Here are some pics. It has some blue in it but is not a dark red. It happens to match my Apple iPhone cover perfectly (not the product RED one). TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 4138354
> View attachment 4138355
> View attachment 4138357



Gorgeous and it looks fantastic on you! Yay!!! I don't know H reds as well as others likely do, but I'd guess rouge casaque.


----------



## forever132

HKsai said:


> I’m gonna guess rouge casaque  I’m a newbie so I wanna see if I guessed it right.



I agreed that it looks like RG to me!!!


----------



## Lisa3823

I just got my first birkin last night! 35cm togo etain with phw and I’m completely in love


----------



## Addicted to bags

texasbrooke said:


> The tpm Evelyne was made with a non-removable leather strap??? I've never seen that in the stores.


I’m new to the H world but my understanding is that all Evies came with leather straps in the beginning.


----------



## Addicted to bags

So it seems the votes are slightly ahead for RC, with RG closely behind. Any more guesses or thoughts?



HKsai said:


> Rouge piment? Rouge vif? Vermillon? Throwing all the red out there.


Lol!


----------



## bagidiotic

texasbrooke said:


> The tpm Evelyne was made with a non-removable leather strap??? I've never seen that in the stores.


Yes


----------



## Junglemm

Not a recent buy but I wanted to share my 1st Constance 18!
I asked for Constance 24 to my SA and got this.. I wasn’t expecting a croc but loved it


----------



## Ladybaga

Junglemm said:


> Not a recent buy but I wanted to share my 1st Constance 18!
> I asked for Constance 24 to my SA and got this.. I wasn’t expecting a croc but loved it


Junglemm,
These pieces are gorgeous! I love matte croc! Congratulations! Your C24 is dreamy! (Your Bern wallet is incredible, too!!)


----------



## acrowcounted

Junglemm said:


> Not a recent buy but I wanted to share my 1st Constance 18!
> I asked for Constance 24 to my SA and got this.. I wasn’t expecting a croc but loved it


This is perfection!


----------



## Junglemm

Ladybaga said:


> Junglemm,
> These pieces are gorgeous! I love matte croc! Congratulations! Your C24 is dreamy! (Your Bern wallet is incredible, too!!)



Thank you for your comment!
I love Matte Croc too!!!
And now I like Constances too! 
(This one is 18!)


----------



## Junglemm

acrowcounted said:


> This is perfection!


Thank you❤️❤️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Junglemm said:


> Not a recent buy but I wanted to share my 1st Constance 18!
> I asked for Constance 24 to my SA and got this.. I wasn’t expecting a croc but loved it


Wooooow wow! Gorgeous! May I ask what color is the Constance?


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> The bag look SO good on you with the red iPhone cover!~~I think the leather strap is better then the canvas. Mine gets fuzzy after a while .  Newby me say Rouge Casaque too...


<deleted original post>
Sorry, wrong post.


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Hello H experts. I received a new to me, Evelyne TPM in excellent condition with the original leather strap. It has a date code stamp of 2010. Can someone tell me their guess for what color red it is? The seller didn't know. Here are some pics. It has some blue in it but is not a dark red. It happens to match my Apple iPhone cover perfectly (not the product RED one). TIA!!
> 
> View attachment 4138354
> View attachment 4138355
> View attachment 4138357



Interesting,AtB! My guess is rouge vif. [emoji6]


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> Interesting,AtB! My guess is rouge vif. [emoji6]


Rouge Vif? Let me google it. I’m dying to know what color this tpm is! I even thought rouge tomate??


----------



## lulilu

Rouge vif is a good guess.  Rouge tomate was not out at the time, if memory serves me.


----------



## Addicted to bags

lulilu said:


> Rouge vif is a good guess.  Rouge tomate was not out at the time, if memory serves me.


I just looked at rouge vif. It’s definitely a possibility. The bag is a very bright red, with maybe some pink? Definitely no orange undertones. There are so many possibilities, lol


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Yeah I’ve slipped again! Black croc KD and watch strap, all I need is the birkin to match now


----------



## mcpro

From Paris :[emoji51]


----------



## TeeCee77

mcpro said:


> From Paris :[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 4140582
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140584



Omg are those gold/bronze Orans?


----------



## acrowcounted

mcpro said:


> From Paris :[emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 4140582
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140584


Which pink is that Calvi?


----------



## mcpro

TeeCee77 said:


> Omg are those gold/bronze Orans?



yes, they also have rose gold and silver color. 



acrowcounted said:


> Which pink is that Calvi?



it's called Rose Eglantine.


----------



## Junglemm

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wooooow wow! Gorgeous! May I ask what color is the Constance?


Thank you!!!
It is rose extreme (matte)


----------



## aube

Hide and Seek.

Playing Peekaboo amidst the hermes boxes is my newly acquired "Samarcande" horsehead paperweight / statue in white "biscuit" porcelain with orange goatskin base.

*also posted in Your Hermes in Action thread


----------



## rainneday

Something little...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

rainneday said:


> Something little...


Ohh, so cute! So precious!


----------



## rainneday

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohh, so cute! So precious!



Thank you, @TresBeauHermes


----------



## DYH

Couldnt help myself..
Stop by CDG Hermes and ended up buying a few more items!


----------



## krawford

Oran Sandals in Gris Galet. Beautiful color❤️ Goat skin


----------



## MAGJES

rainneday said:


> Something little...


These are precious!!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

rainneday said:


> Something little...



Omg adorable!!!!


----------



## rainneday

MAGJES said:


> These are precious!!





BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Omg adorable!!!!



Aren't they?! My SA found them (they weren't on display), they come in two colorways. 
Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!


----------



## Ladybaga

TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> 
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145



You are the most entertaining writer! I smiled at every word!  BOTH of your picos are gorgeous! So special with the unique handles! I hope that Miss Blue feels better when she gets her smaller wallet.  The only thing I worry about is that Miss Magenta will want the same things that Miss 
Blue received!  I see that she has a liner and a cute beaver charm. Will she want her own small wallet, too or will the sisters share? You have to keep things equal among the siblings.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ladybaga said:


> You are the most entertaining writer! I smiled at every word!  BOTH of your picos are gorgeous! So special with the unique handles! I hope that Miss Blue feels better when she gets her smaller wallet.  The only thing I worry about is that Miss Magenta will want the same things that Miss
> Blue received!  I see that she has a liner and a cute beaver charm. Will she want her own small wallet, too or will the sisters share? You have to keep things equal among the siblings.


Thank you Ladybaga~ I have to teach them to share  Blue is a common color between the 2 bags so I'm thinking maybe a blue one to keep both happy (no favouritism)...


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145


 Those sweet siblings are beautiful!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Oh my, Miss Saphir certainly is precocious! Now, she has a sister!  You are so in trouble. They are going to game you big time. 

Thanks for the fun reveal!  Beautiful additions.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> Those sweet siblings are beautiful!


Thank you diane278  They are cute together


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Txoceangirl said:


> Oh my, Miss Saphir certainly is precocious! Now, she has a sister!  You are so in trouble. They are going to game you big time.
> 
> Thanks for the fun reveal!  Beautiful additions.


Thank you Txoceangirl!  I'm in big trouble!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145


I can hear all the way in LA, the Magenta sister complaining about things  not being fair. Bleu sister gets everything. It's like Marsha, Marsha, Marsha! Magenta sister doesn't like being Jan Brady!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> I can hear all the way in LA, the Magenta sister complaining about things  not being fair. Bleu sister gets everything. It's like Marsha, Marsha, Marsha! Magenta sister doesn't like being Jan Brady!


Ahahahaha! That's too funny!~~~!


----------



## elly_fong

TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145


Wow u have a pair of lovely sisters there, so envy! Enjoy reading your reveal because it makes people smile [emoji8]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

elly_fong said:


> Wow u have a pair of lovely sisters there, so envy! Enjoy reading your reveal because it makes people smile [emoji8]


Thank you for such a nice reply elly_fong!


----------



## MYH

TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145


Lmao!! They are the cutest sisters. And yes, it’s normal for picos to make these demands!! I’m surprised they haven’t asked for new scarf clothes yet or new calvis as pets. Just go with it. Resistance is futile.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MYH said:


> Lmao!! They are the cutest sisters. And yes, it’s normal for picos to make these demands!! I’m surprised they haven’t asked for new scarf clothes yet or new calvis as pets. Just go with it. Resistance is futile.


Ahahahaha~~~ Calvis as pets? that is so  HILARIOUS! Thank you MYH~ scarfs? clothes? oh no....I'm in big trouble


----------



## diane278

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahaha~~~ Calvis as pets? that is so  HILARIOUS! Thank you MYH~ scarfs? clothes? oh no....I'm in big trouble


If I were you, I’d start tracking their texting. You never know what’s being planned when you aren’t looking.


----------



## MAGJES

TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145


You are adorable!

No worries. It’s so hard to say no when they ask so nicely.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> If I were you, I’d start tracking their texting. You never know what’s being planned when you aren’t looking.


Ahahaha~~ Good idea! I have to find out if they use Perizon, AP&P or P-Mobile and cut off their service!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MAGJES said:


> You are adorable!
> 
> No worries. It’s so hard to say no when they ask so nicely.


Thank you Magjes~ You must be an expert on  2 cuties asks for things like your adorable avatar~~


----------



## okiern1981

I bought a HAC 32.  It’s not in the best condition, but I didn’t pay much for it.  #beaterbag


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145


I love your story !! My bags are like kids too.  They are always asking for new clothes and companions.  Love your Pico pair.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Addicted to bags said:


> I can hear all the way in LA, the Magenta sister complaining about things  not being fair. Bleu sister gets everything. It's like Marsha, Marsha, Marsha! Magenta sister doesn't like being Jan Brady!



Ahh, but now you need a “Cindy” to truly make her a middle child. [emoji1]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love your story !! My bags are like kids too.  They are always asking for new clothes and companions.  Love your Pico pair.


thank you chkpfbeliever~ They are a handful!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Goodfrtune said:


> Ahh, but now you need a “Cindy” to truly make her a middle child. [emoji1]


Oh that is just toooooo tooooo funnny!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145



Love your reveal and talent to make us smile at your post! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Love your reveal and talent to make us smile at your post! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji6]


Thank you renet~~Such lovely compliment; thank you!  I hope your babies aren't as precocious as my Picos!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Ladybaga

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Second pair of legend wedges.  In love with this shoe!  So comfortable even at 30 weeks pregnant [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144270


I am twins with you on this pair.  I agree that they are so comfortable! (Congrats on your upcoming bundle of joy!)


----------



## Luvleo

Sorry wrong post


----------



## 1LV

So happy it’s here!


----------



## DYH

1LV said:


> View attachment 4146230
> 
> 
> So happy it’s here!


Twins! I LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## 1LV

DYH said:


> Twins! I LOVE this bag!!!


I think I’m going to really enjoy it.


----------



## yellowbernie

New to me Trim II in Clemence leather


----------



## Orchidlady

Etoupe Evelyne. So in love with her


----------



## Susie Tunes

yellowbernie said:


> New to me Trim II in Clemence leather
> View attachment 4146395



[emoji1305]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145


That magnolia pico made me gasp!!! Love!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> That magnolia pico made me gasp!!! Love!!!


Thank you Israeli_Flava~~ I'm glad my blue one persuaded me to get the Magenta!


----------



## mswkk

Finally acquired my first C  May I present my blue hydra C24 [emoji173]️


----------



## renet

Past few months were a busy period while we need to prepare mid year reporting back to parent company and wasn’t able to enjoy myself.  At last, I’m able to do some retail therapy to relax myself!

They are not something expensive compared to a K/B/C but they are what I want. 

Rouge H/Gold GP30 in canvas that my SA helped me to choose and I’m convinced.  We both agreed I have too many Black and Blue bags.  It’s time to change!  [emoji13]

A new-to-me Picotin 18 Touch Orange/Rouge Grenat in Clemence/Swift leather which I bought from my good friend at a fraction of the retail price (it is very nice of her to offer this to me first on her priority list).  Its a pity that she had kept this lovely Pico in its box ever since she bought it 2 years ago in Switzerland! [emoji33] I adore her at first sight and I knew I need to bring her back with me! [emoji7]

Lastly, a lovely Rodeo I found when I was on a business trip this month and I think it matches my new GP30! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## azukitea

renet said:


> View attachment 4146666
> 
> Past few months were a busy period while we need to prepare mid year reporting back to parent company and wasn’t able to enjoy myself.  At last, I’m able to do some retail therapy to relax myself!
> 
> They are not something expensive compared to a K/B/C but they are what I want.
> 
> Rouge H/Gold GP30 in canvas that my SA helped me to choose and I’m convinced.  We both agreed I have too many Black and Blue bags.  It’s time to change!  [emoji13]
> 
> A new-to-me Picotin 18 Touch Orange/Rouge Grenat in Clemence/Swift leather which I bought from my good friend at a fraction of the retail price (it is very nice of her to offer this to me first on her priority list).  Its a pity that she had kept this lovely Pico in its box ever since she bought it 2 years ago in Switzerland! [emoji33] I adore her at first sight and I knew I need to bring her back with me! [emoji7]
> 
> Lastly, a lovely Rodeo I found when I was on a business trip this month and I think it matches my new GP30! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


nice purchases and esp the rodeo, what colour is the combo, very unique


----------



## renet

azukitea said:


> nice purchases and esp the rodeo, what colour is the combo, very unique



Thank you, azukitea!  The rodeo is in blue glacier/curry/rouge h.


----------



## Kkho

Just wanted to share this beauty of mine. Presenting miss b30 raisin chèvre with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware! Just picked it yesterday and I’m seriously on cloud 9! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## acrowcounted

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4147369
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this beauty of mine. Presenting miss b30 raisin chèvre with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware! Just picked it yesterday and I’m seriously on cloud 9! Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful! The RP totally brings out Raisin's purple undertones. Love it!


----------



## ccchar

OMG! She is a beauty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4147369
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this beauty of mine. Presenting miss b30 raisin chèvre with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware! Just picked it yesterday and I’m seriously on cloud 9! Thanks for letting me share.


Wow! TDF! what lovely colors! Maybe a photo of the inside please?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> View attachment 4146666
> 
> Past few months were a busy period while we need to prepare mid year reporting back to parent company and wasn’t able to enjoy myself.  At last, I’m able to do some retail therapy to relax myself!
> 
> They are not something expensive compared to a K/B/C but they are what I want.
> 
> Rouge H/Gold GP30 in canvas that my SA helped me to choose and I’m convinced.  We both agreed I have too many Black and Blue bags.  It’s time to change!  [emoji13]
> 
> A new-to-me Picotin 18 Touch Orange/Rouge Grenat in Clemence/Swift leather which I bought from my good friend at a fraction of the retail price (it is very nice of her to offer this to me first on her priority list).  Its a pity that she had kept this lovely Pico in its box ever since she bought it 2 years ago in Switzerland! [emoji33] I adore her at first sight and I knew I need to bring her back with me! [emoji7]
> 
> Lastly, a lovely Rodeo I found when I was on a business trip this month and I think it matches my new GP30! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Such lovely  love colours!  Love the pony!


----------



## Rhl2987

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4147369
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this beauty of mine. Presenting miss b30 raisin chèvre with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware! Just picked it yesterday and I’m seriously on cloud 9! Thanks for letting me share.


Pardon my language, but that bag is so bada$$. Seriously stunning! Congrats!!


----------



## Nerja

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4147369
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this beauty of mine. Presenting miss b30 raisin chèvre with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware! Just picked it yesterday and I’m seriously on cloud 9! Thanks for letting me share.


Simply stunning! Raisin and rose pourpre are a perfect combination!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such lovely  love colours!  Love the pony!



Thank you, dear!


----------



## leechiyong

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4147369
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this beauty of mine. Presenting miss b30 raisin chèvre with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware! Just picked it yesterday and I’m seriously on cloud 9! Thanks for letting me share.


Amazing color combo!  Thank you for sharing this beauty!


----------



## Kkho

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! TDF! what lovely colors! Maybe a photo of the inside please?




Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. 

TresBeauHermes , here are the insides. I’ve got my initials K.K embossed
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 on the insides too.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Kkho said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments.
> 
> TresBeauHermes , here are the insides. I’ve got my initials K.K embossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the insides too.


OMG~~~! that is SOOOO gorgeousl!  I love the color combination and the stitching is just perfect! One of the nicest Bs I've seen! Now you have to do H in Action! Congrats on your new addition, and so very kind of you to take a photo! thank you!


----------



## HereToLearn

renet said:


> View attachment 4146666
> 
> Past few months were a busy period while we need to prepare mid year reporting back to parent company and wasn’t able to enjoy myself.  At last, I’m able to do some retail therapy to relax myself!
> 
> They are not something expensive compared to a K/B/C but they are what I want.
> 
> Rouge H/Gold GP30 in canvas that my SA helped me to choose and I’m convinced.  We both agreed I have too many Black and Blue bags.  It’s time to change!  [emoji13]
> 
> A new-to-me Picotin 18 Touch Orange/Rouge Grenat in Clemence/Swift leather which I bought from my good friend at a fraction of the retail price (it is very nice of her to offer this to me first on her priority list).  Its a pity that she had kept this lovely Pico in its box ever since she bought it 2 years ago in Switzerland! [emoji33] I adore her at first sight and I knew I need to bring her back with me! [emoji7]
> 
> Lastly, a lovely Rodeo I found when I was on a business trip this month and I think it matches my new GP30! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




Absolutely love the bicolor picotin.  That was an amazing find.


----------



## renet

HereToLearn said:


> Absolutely love the bicolor picotin.  That was an amazing find.



Thank you for your lovely comment. I’m glad to find such a cutie bag and thanks to a good friend who let me have her. [emoji6]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

renet said:


> View attachment 4146666
> 
> Past few months were a busy period while we need to prepare mid year reporting back to parent company and wasn’t able to enjoy myself.  At last, I’m able to do some retail therapy to relax myself!
> 
> They are not something expensive compared to a K/B/C but they are what I want.
> 
> Rouge H/Gold GP30 in canvas that my SA helped me to choose and I’m convinced.  We both agreed I have too many Black and Blue bags.  It’s time to change!  [emoji13]
> 
> A new-to-me Picotin 18 Touch Orange/Rouge Grenat in Clemence/Swift leather which I bought from my good friend at a fraction of the retail price (it is very nice of her to offer this to me first on her priority list).  Its a pity that she had kept this lovely Pico in its box ever since she bought it 2 years ago in Switzerland! [emoji33] I adore her at first sight and I knew I need to bring her back with me! [emoji7]
> 
> Lastly, a lovely Rodeo I found when I was on a business trip this month and I think it matches my new GP30! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I love the colors of both these bags.


----------



## fatcat2523

Limited edition HAC 40


----------



## elly_fong

renet said:


> View attachment 4146666
> 
> Past few months were a busy period while we need to prepare mid year reporting back to parent company and wasn’t able to enjoy myself.  At last, I’m able to do some retail therapy to relax myself!
> 
> They are not something expensive compared to a K/B/C but they are what I want.
> 
> Rouge H/Gold GP30 in canvas that my SA helped me to choose and I’m convinced.  We both agreed I have too many Black and Blue bags.  It’s time to change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new-to-me Picotin 18 Touch Orange/Rouge Grenat in Clemence/Swift leather which I bought from my good friend at a fraction of the retail price (it is very nice of her to offer this to me first on her priority list).  Its a pity that she had kept this lovely Pico in its box ever since she bought it 2 years ago in Switzerland!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore her at first sight and I knew I need to bring her back with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a lovely Rodeo I found when I was on a business trip this month and I think it matches my new GP30!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


Congrats on your new additions! They are gorgeous     Love love love the little pony


----------



## renet

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love the colors of both these bags.



Thank you, Hermes Nuttynut!  [emoji6]
Same goes for me.  I [emoji173]️ these color combi too! Hermès is amazing with their colors! [emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments.
> 
> TresBeauHermes , here are the insides. I’ve got my initials K.K embossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the insides too.


*This is thee BEST raisin bag I have seen EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
Raisin never appealed to me but yours is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!!! The stitching is off the charts too!!!! LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## renet

elly_fong said:


> Congrats on your new additions! They are gorgeous     Love love love the little pony



Thank you, dear!  Hope you will also have more gorgeous additions to your collection! [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## crisbac

fatcat2523 said:


> Limited edition HAC 40
> View attachment 4148152
> 
> View attachment 4148157


I'm so happy for you, fatcat2523! It's gorgeous!


----------



## elly_fong

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4147369
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share this beauty of mine. Presenting miss b30 raisin chèvre with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware! Just picked it yesterday and I’m seriously on cloud 9! Thanks for letting me share.





Kkho said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments.
> 
> TresBeauHermes , here are the insides. I’ve got my initials K.K embossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the insides too.


 Omg this beauty is way toooooooooooo gorgeous & definitely TDF !!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fatcat2523 said:


> Limited edition HAC 40
> View attachment 4148152
> 
> View attachment 4148157


Wow, what a gorgeous HAC! LOVE the colours! Congrats!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Kkho said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments.
> 
> TresBeauHermes , here are the insides. I’ve got my initials K.K embossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the insides too.


 
That interior color against that exterior color is to die for!!!!!


----------



## susanq

I couldn’t turn down the color.


----------



## Cookiefiend

susanq said:


> I couldn’t turn down the color.


I dont blame you! It's beautiful!


----------



## fatcat2523

crisbac said:


> I'm so happy for you, fatcat2523! It's gorgeous!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous HAC! LOVE the colours! Congrats!


Thank you so much for you nice comment. I am blessed with the offer.


----------



## westcoastgal

Kkho said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely comments.
> 
> TresBeauHermes , here are the insides. I’ve got my initials K.K embossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the insides too.


I love your bag. Amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## westcoastgal

renet said:


> View attachment 4146666
> 
> Past few months were a busy period while we need to prepare mid year reporting back to parent company and wasn’t able to enjoy myself.  At last, I’m able to do some retail therapy to relax myself!
> 
> They are not something expensive compared to a K/B/C but they are what I want.
> 
> Rouge H/Gold GP30 in canvas that my SA helped me to choose and I’m convinced.  We both agreed I have too many Black and Blue bags.  It’s time to change!  [emoji13]
> 
> A new-to-me Picotin 18 Touch Orange/Rouge Grenat in Clemence/Swift leather which I bought from my good friend at a fraction of the retail price (it is very nice of her to offer this to me first on her priority list).  Its a pity that she had kept this lovely Pico in its box ever since she bought it 2 years ago in Switzerland! [emoji33] I adore her at first sight and I knew I need to bring her back with me! [emoji7]
> 
> Lastly, a lovely Rodeo I found when I was on a business trip this month and I think it matches my new GP30! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Great colors!


----------



## HKsai

renet said:


> View attachment 4146666
> 
> Past few months were a busy period while we need to prepare mid year reporting back to parent company and wasn’t able to enjoy myself.  At last, I’m able to do some retail therapy to relax myself!
> 
> They are not something expensive compared to a K/B/C but they are what I want.
> 
> Rouge H/Gold GP30 in canvas that my SA helped me to choose and I’m convinced.  We both agreed I have too many Black and Blue bags.  It’s time to change!  [emoji13]
> 
> A new-to-me Picotin 18 Touch Orange/Rouge Grenat in Clemence/Swift leather which I bought from my good friend at a fraction of the retail price (it is very nice of her to offer this to me first on her priority list).  Its a pity that she had kept this lovely Pico in its box ever since she bought it 2 years ago in Switzerland! [emoji33] I adore her at first sight and I knew I need to bring her back with me! [emoji7]
> 
> Lastly, a lovely Rodeo I found when I was on a business trip this month and I think it matches my new GP30! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Your rodeo is gorgeous!!! I’m so jealous


----------



## missylovebags

bzgv2017 said:


> Got my very first Picotin!
> 
> View attachment 4138313



OMG so beautiful!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pursenbootz

My first H bag! Evelyne 29 in Etain  forgot to put the strap on for the pic - oops.  Apologies for the terrible hotel room lighting too lol


----------



## ChaneLisette

My first Kelly Mini in *magnolia*.


----------



## leechiyong

ChaneLisette said:


> My first Kelly Mini in *magnolia*.
> 
> View attachment 4148971


This is amazing!  Love magnolia.


----------



## renet

westcoastgal said:


> Great colors!



Thank you, dear!


----------



## ChaneLisette

leechiyong said:


> This is amazing!  Love magnolia.


Thank you! This is such a great pop of color for a little bag.


----------



## renet

HKsai said:


> Your rodeo is gorgeous!!! I’m so jealous



Thank you!  I’m happy to have found it and I recently learnt to reject my SA of a rodeo! [emoji13]
It was a PM rodeo in Capucine/Celeste/Cornaline. A rodeo has also “become” like a quota item in the store I visited. My lovely SA told me that if I take this rodeo this time when I took the GP30, the next bag will not be entitled for a rodeo. I queried any bag I next purchase? Her reply is “No, hahaha. It must be B/K”. [emoji23] 

So she told me that if I am not in love with the rodeo color way, keep the chance for next time. [emoji23] That goes to show how a rodeo is popular in my country and also its rarity! [emoji28]


----------



## Luv n bags

ChaneLisette said:


> My first Kelly Mini in *magnolia*.
> 
> View attachment 4148971



This color is hot!!


----------



## HKsai

renet said:


> Thank you!  I’m happy to have found it and I recently learnt to reject my SA of a rodeo! [emoji13]
> It was a PM rodeo in Capucine/Celeste/Cornaline. A rodeo has also “become” like a quota item in the store I visited. My lovely SA told me that if I take this rodeo this time when I took the GP30, the next bag will not be entitled for a rodeo. I queried any bag I next purchase? Her reply is “No, hahaha. It must be B/K”. [emoji23]
> 
> So she told me that if I am not in love with the rodeo color way, keep the chance for next time. [emoji23] That goes to show how a rodeo is popular in my country and also its rarity! [emoji28]


My store has been sitting with the same Rodeo for the longest time. I think it is actually the Capucine/celeste/cornaline but MM?GM? size (the bigger one). I got a PM rodeo in like a light brown color. My SA told me that I could only purchase one GM and one PM size each visit and that they can't hold it for you even if you are visiting the same day.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ChaneLisette said:


> My first Kelly Mini in *magnolia*.
> 
> View attachment 4148971


Wow the color is gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Miso Fine said:


> This color is hot!!


Thank you! That is the perfect word for it. ❤️


----------



## ChaneLisette

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow the color is gorgeous! congrats!


Thank you so much! It glows. ✨


----------



## crisbac

Picotin 22 Gold with GHW and Rodeo PM Anemone/Bleu Izmir/Fauve! I'm so happy!  


Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


----------



## renet

crisbac said:


> Picotin 22 Gold with GHW and Rodeo PM Anemone/Bleu Izmir/Fauve! I'm so happy!
> View attachment 4149785
> 
> Thank you so much to my lovely SA!



Gold on gold! This is gorgeous! Congrats on this beauty and a lovely pony!


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Gold on gold! This is gorgeous! Congrats on this beauty and a lovely pony!


Thank you so much, renet!


----------



## MAGJES

crisbac said:


> Picotin 22 Gold with GHW and Rodeo PM Anemone/Bleu Izmir/Fauve! I'm so happy!
> View attachment 4149785
> 
> Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


I love everything about this photo!  Gold


----------



## crisbac

MAGJES said:


> I love everything about this photo!  Gold


Thanks a lot, MAGJES!


----------



## TeeCee77

Lovely maxi hubby picked up for me during a recent trip to Vancouver [emoji173]️ Fun story I will share - He always gives me a hard time about my stories of how hard it is to get a birkin since I have had excellent luck building a relationship with my lovely SA and have gotten offered all the bags I have desired. I jokingly suggested he should try to ask for a B if he got a chance to stop by the store on his trip [emoji23] he actually did it! Needless to say he only left with this Maxi [emoji173]️ and with a greater appreciation for my skillz [emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4150118


----------



## TeeCee77

TeeCee77 said:


> Lovely maxi hubby picked up for me during a recent trip to Vancouver [emoji173]️ Fun story I will share - He always gives me a hard time about my stories of how hard it is to get a birkin since I have had excellent luck building a relationship with my lovely SA and have gotten offered all the bags I have desired. I jokingly suggested he should try to ask for a B if he got a chance to stop by the store on his trip [emoji23] he actually did it! Needless to say he only left with this Maxi [emoji173]️ and with a greater appreciation for my skillz [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150118


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> View attachment 4150122


So pretty! Love to see this in action please~


----------



## _lavender_

Plumets Du Roy in Mauve/Gris/Purple/Marine Scarf 90





Peace Sandals 





Rivoli Mules


----------



## Otis31

Carrying this duo everywhere this summer!


----------



## fatcat2523

crisbac said:


> Picotin 22 Gold with GHW and Rodeo PM Anemone/Bleu Izmir/Fauve! I'm so happy!
> View attachment 4149785
> 
> Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


Congrats, I love gold with the white stitching.


----------



## crisbac

fatcat2523 said:


> Congrats, I love gold with the white stitching.


Thank you, fatcat2523!


----------



## HKsai

I got these today! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## milotic55

Another Kelly Lettre!! almost getting the full HERMES spelling


----------



## renet

HKsai said:


> I got these today! Thanks for letting me share



Congrats, HKsai! Your B (is this B30?) in BE is so gorgeous!  And I like that it is in Epsom, which is lighter in weight.


----------



## crisbac

milotic55 said:


> Another Kelly Lettre!! almost getting the full HERMES spelling


Gorgeous!  Big congrats, milotic55!


----------



## renet

milotic55 said:


> Another Kelly Lettre!! almost getting the full HERMES spelling



Congrats! Hope you will get all the letters to form the entire HERMES! [emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

HKsai said:


> I got these today! Thanks for letting me share





renet said:


> Congrats, HKsai! Your B (is this B30?) in BE is so gorgeous!  And I like that it is in Epsom, which is lighter in weight.



Looks like Blue Encre. Yes?


----------



## HKsai

renet said:


> Congrats, HKsai! Your B (is this B30?) in BE is so gorgeous!  And I like that it is in Epsom, which is lighter in weight.



Thanks!!!! It is a B30



BBC said:


> Looks like Blue Encre. Yes?



Blue encre is new right? Blue between bleu electrique and bleu saphir? Mine is just bleu electrique. I didn’t even know about bleu encre. It seems like the perfect color!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> I got these today! Thanks for letting me share


Such pretty colors! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

milotic55 said:


> Another Kelly Lettre!! almost getting the full HERMES spelling


Pretty colours! Love the strap!!


----------



## MooMooVT

_lavender_ said:


> Plumets Du Roy in Mauve/Gris/Purple/Marine Scarf 90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rivoli Mules


Oh. I have the Plumets Du Roy in vert/rose/blanc and LOVE it. In fact, I think I'll go put her on now! Enjoy!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## hunny_bii

Ladybaga said:


> You are the most entertaining writer! I smiled at every word!  BOTH of your picos are gorgeous! So special with the unique handles! I hope that Miss Blue feels better when she gets her smaller wallet.  The only thing I worry about is that Miss Magenta will want the same things that Miss
> Blue received!  I see that she has a liner and a cute beaver charm. Will she want her own small wallet, too or will the sisters share? You have to keep things equal among the siblings.



New mom here as well! Just got my noir pico and she's already telling me what she wants to wear and how to dress herself. Babies, they just grow up too quickly sometimes


----------



## lynne_ross

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Just picked up this cutie today.  Rouge Casaque GHW Picotin 18.  I need to go to picotins anonymous lol!!  My little pico collection- blue unit, rouge casaque, and gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150710
> View attachment 4150711



Beautiful collection and all with ghw


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Just picked up this cutie today.  Rouge Casaque GHW Picotin 18.  I need to go to picotins anonymous lol!!  My little pico collection- blue unit, rouge casaque, and gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150710
> View attachment 4150711


Oooh you have a family there~~ they are soooo cute! Love love the colors!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

hunny_bii said:


> New mom here as well! Just got my noir pico and she's already telling me what she wants to wear and how to dress herself. Babies, they just grow up too quickly sometimes


Ooooh you're in big trouble just like me! They are just sooooo cute, its hard to say "no" to them!


----------



## odette57

HKsai said:


> I got these today! Thanks for letting me share


You did it! I’m so happy for you. You will love that B30, it looks fab!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh you have a family there~~ they are soooo cute! Love love the colors!



Thank you!  I feel very lucky to have these versatile colors!!


----------



## MAGJES

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Just picked up this cutie today.  Rouge Casaque GHW Picotin 18.  I need to go to picotins anonymous lol!!  My little pico collection- blue unit, rouge casaque, and gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150710
> View attachment 4150711


Your Pico collection!!!!!!
 Bleu Nuit   RC  Gold


----------



## pjhm

I just purchased a raspberry colored small silk n wallet over the phone from Hermès SA. I love the color but not happy with inside of wallet. It is very hard to zip when cards and folded dollar bills are in it. I don’t recommend it. One can’t get money back from the boutique only exchange for other merchandise.  Sorry I purchased it, I think the inside folds are not measured correctly because one side gets caught when trying to zip. ugh!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

pjhm said:


> I just purchased a raspberry colored small silk n wallet over the phone from Hermès SA. I love the color but not happy with inside of wallet. It is very hard to zip when cards and folded dollar bills are in it. I don’t recommend it. One can’t get money back from the boutique only exchange for other merchandise.  Sorry I purchased it, I think the inside folds are not measured correctly because one side gets caught when trying to zip. ugh!


My zip gets stuck too, and the busy patterns inside makes it hard to find your card (I get dizzy every time I open my wallet!).  Just FYI: Rub chapstick lightly on the zipper (closed) then rub it lightly once with your finger, then zip it open/close several times and it should zip better. If zip doesn't work smoothly, you can repeat this. You can also use wax candle. Just be sure you don't get it on the cloth part of the zipper. HTH


----------



## renet

pjhm said:


> I just purchased a raspberry colored small silk n wallet over the phone from Hermès SA. I love the color but not happy with inside of wallet. It is very hard to zip when cards and folded dollar bills are in it. I don’t recommend it. One can’t get money back from the boutique only exchange for other merchandise.  Sorry I purchased it, I think the inside folds are not measured correctly because one side gets caught when trying to zip. ugh!





TresBeauHermes said:


> My zip gets stuck too, and the busy patterns inside makes it hard to find your card (I get dizzy every time I open my wallet!).  Just FYI: Rub chapstick lightly on the zipper (closed) then rub it lightly once with your finger, then zip it open/close several times and it should zip better. If zip doesn't work smoothly, you can repeat this. You can also use wax candle. Just be sure you don't get it on the cloth part of the zipper. HTH



Oh thank you both for sharing this point.

I had never consider that the silk-in wallet would have difficulty zipping up. [emoji848] I had wanted to get a compact wallet and thought of either Silk-in or Bearn. I am using the long Bearn and thought I could try out another H wallet design. I guess I am back to asking for a Bearn again.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Oh thank you both for sharing this point.
> 
> I had never consider that the silk-in wallet would have difficulty zipping up. [emoji848] I had wanted to get a compact wallet and thought of either Silk-in or Bearn. I am using the long Bearn and thought I could try out another H wallet design. I guess I am back to asking for a Bearn again.


So funny you mentioned Bearn; I got the silk-in long to replace my Bearn. My problem with Bearn is that  I trash the flap real fast (Dogon too). So I'm  resorting to men's wallet ...


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> So funny you mentioned Bearn; I got the silk-in long to replace my Bearn. My problem with Bearn is that  I trash the flap real fast (Dogon too). So I'm  resorting to men's wallet ...



I am using Bearn long wallet daily, Dogon Recto for my travel. I have been using Bearn for over a year and it is still in an excellent condition. Had been thinking of getting a Kelly wallet but Bearn being a comfortable size for my small bags and its great condition, Kelly wallet had been put behind my mind. 

The compact wallet is for when I’m using C18 or even Pico 18 (though my Bearn does fit into Pico 18).


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My SO chilling on my new short board! One of four in the company- I’m so excited to find a place to hang it!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Forgot to mention that I have Magnolia Madness!! Two birthday presents for myself- magnolia Cinhetic (previously posted) and the Tressage Picotin.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> I am using Bearn long wallet daily, Dogon Recto for my travel. I have been using Bearn for over a year and it is still in an excellent condition. Had been thinking of getting a Kelly wallet but Bearn being a comfortable size for my small bags and its great condition, Kelly wallet had been put behind my mind.
> 
> The compact wallet is for when I’m using C18 or even Pico 18 (though my Bearn does fit into Pico 18).


I have a feeling your Pico is making you buy all sorts of things! I was warned that Picos starts asking for scarves, clothes, jewelry....
I'm using my old Bearn right now for my Picos but she's very unhappy... IMHO I think compact Bearn would be perfect for your new cute orange with red Pico!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SO chilling on my new short board! One of four in the company- I’m so excited to find a place to hang it!
> View attachment 4151854


Wow! that is just so cool! Love your bag and your skateboard!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> I have a feeling your Pico is making you buy all sorts of things! I was warned that Picos starts asking for scarves, clothes, jewelry....
> I'm using my old Bearn right now for my Picos but she's very unhappy... IMHO I think compact Bearn would be perfect for your new cute orange with red Pico!



Haha...you’re so right! Not only my Pico starts asking for new things, she’s picky! I bought a new bag insert for her and she is complaining the material is too stiff and refused to have the insert sit inside. I am searching for another one for her. I should just go with MaiTai in the first place. [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Haha...you’re so right! Not only my Pico starts asking for new things, she’s picky! I bought a new bag insert for her and she is complaining the material is too stiff and refused to have the insert sit inside. I am searching for another one for her. I should just go with MaiTai in the first place. [emoji23] [emoji23]


Ahahahaha! yes they are picky! We're both in the same boat! If you don't get what they want, they will march across your bed ALL night til you do!
 FYI, I bought the MT liner; fits very well and holds shape, though the leather is Epsom so it's not slouchy in the first place. The liner's pockets are tiny, but a calvi card holder (which my Pico made me buy ) can fit into one of  the 4 pockets. The other pockets can fit only small slim things ( lip balm, bag hanger etc).  It does make finding small things easier to find though. HTH


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

MAGJES said:


> Your Pico collection!!!!!!
> Bleu Nuit   RC  Gold



[emoji173]️[emoji170][emoji169]


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahaha! yes they are picky! We're both in the same boat! If you don't get what they want, they will march across your bed ALL night til you do!
> FYI, I bought the MT liner; fits very well and holds shape, though the leather is Epsom so it's not slouchy in the first place. The liner's pockets are tiny, but a calvi card holder (which my Pico made me buy ) can fit into one of  the 4 pockets. The other pockets can fit only small slim things ( lip balm, bag hanger etc).  It does make finding small things easier to find though. HTH



Thank you so much, TresBeauHermes! Your info is helpful!


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Haha...you’re so right! Not only my Pico starts asking for new things, she’s picky! I bought a new bag insert for her and she is complaining the material is too stiff and refused to have the insert sit inside. I am searching for another one for her. I should just go with MaiTai in the first place. [emoji23] [emoji23]


As I've mentioned in the Ode to the Picotin thread, MaiTai's inserts are best friends with my Picos 18 and 22.


----------



## pjhm

TresBeauHermes said:


> My zip gets stuck too, and the busy patterns inside makes it hard to find your card (I get dizzy every time I open my wallet!).  Just FYI: Rub chapstick lightly on the zipper (closed) then rub it lightly once with your finger, then zip it open/close several times and it should zip better. If zip doesn't work smoothly, you can repeat this. You can also use wax candle. Just be sure you don't get it on the cloth part of the zipper. HTH


Thank you for telling me this--much appreciated. If I had it to do again, I'd buy the Gucci card case which actually has a large area for one's currency/dollar bills, as well as slots for cc's and zip for small change. It's leather and 1/2 the price! Oh well, live and learn!!!


----------



## renet

crisbac said:


> As I've mentioned in the Ode to the Picotin thread, MaiTai's inserts are best friends with my Picos 18 and 22.



Yeah! Thank you!


----------



## tinkling

My new to me baby


----------



## MAGJES

I recently sold my very 1st Birkin due to a recent lifestyle change.....a Black 35 Fjord.  It no longer fit my needs.

I replaced with a smaller lovely version.  
Black B30 in Togo.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tinkling said:


> My new to me baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152148


Wooooow that is sooooo pretty! what gorgeous colour! Congrats! Which color is that?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MAGJES said:


> I recently sold my very 1st Birkin due to a recent lifestyle change.....a Black 35 Fjord.  It no longer fit my needs.
> 
> I replaced with a smaller lovely version.
> Black B30 in Togo.


Beautiful B! Congrats!


----------



## rainypop

missylovebags said:


> OMG so beautiful!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



It's very cute. Can you please tell me the price of this bag?


----------



## cappys

MAGJES said:


> I recently sold my very 1st Birkin due to a recent lifestyle change.....a Black 35 Fjord.  It no longer fit my needs.
> 
> I replaced with a smaller lovely version.
> Black B30 in Togo.


She is lovely. Enjoy her in health and joy.


----------



## cappys

tinkling said:


> My new to me baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152148


Congrats! She is lovely.


----------



## tinkling

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wooooow that is sooooo pretty! what gorgeous colour! Congrats! Which color is that?


Rose Jaipur!


----------



## karen25

HKsai said:


> I got these today! Thanks for letting me share


what a GORGEOUS shade of blue!


----------



## karen25

My first Kelly.  New to me and I’m in love  it’s my favorite color and HW combo.


----------



## renet

karen25 said:


> View attachment 4152864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Kelly.  New to me and I’m in love  it’s my favorite color and HW combo.



Congrats! This is great red!


----------



## karen25

renet said:


> Congrats! This is great red!


thank you! Rouge Garance is my favorite red that Hermes makes  Im a happy camper.  Now I am trying to find a cute twilly in black and white to accessorize.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

karen25 said:


> View attachment 4152864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Kelly.  New to me and I’m in love  it’s my favorite color and HW combo.


Wow, that is SOOO pretty! And I love your doggy in your avatar!


----------



## juzluvpink

The deed is done. Officially my first Hermes bag in 2018...


New to me Bolide 31.

This is an M stamp bag. I do not know the exact name of the blue. I’ve posted this under the ID thread. If anyone thinks they know the name do let me know.

Blind stamp on bag: M U.37

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Livia1

juzluvpink said:


> The deed is done. Officially my first Hermes bag in 2018...
> View attachment 4153012
> 
> New to me Bolide 31.
> 
> This is an M stamp bag. I do not know the exact name of the blue. I’ve posted this under the ID thread. If anyone thinks they know the name do let me know.
> 
> Blind stamp on bag: M U.37
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




It’s gorgeous! Many congrats.


----------



## renet

karen25 said:


> thank you! Rouge Garance is my favorite red that Hermes makes  Im a happy camper.  Now I am trying to find a cute twilly in black and white to accessorize.



Happy shopping for a twilly! [emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## Luxe Confidante

YOUR POST IS TOO FUNNY FOR WORDS AND SO ORIGINAL.



TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

HKsai said:


> I got these today! Thanks for letting me share


Gorgeous! What shade of blue is that?


----------



## HKsai

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Gorgeous! What shade of blue is that?


Bleu electrique!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Luxe Confidante said:


> YOUR POST IS TOO FUNNY FOR WORDS AND SO ORIGINAL.


Thank you Luxe Confidante~Hope your lovely bags aren't as precocious as mine!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

HKsai said:


> Bleu electrique!


Oh, it is so beautiful.  Congrats again and carry your new B in good health!


----------



## HKsai

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Oh, it is so beautiful.  Congrats again and carry your new B in good health!


Thanks for your kind words!!!


----------



## JCCL

These are happened over the spans of 2 months . And it’s a good thing that H do quota bags otherwise . I know I really need help, (Gris alphatle Kelly 28, blue Brighton Constance 24, gold Roulis 24) . I’m in love with all the pieces. Thanks ladies for letting me share my crazy obsession.


----------



## lulilu

JCCL said:


> These are happened over the spans of 2 months . And it’s a good thing that H do quota bags otherwise . I know I really need help, (Gris alphatle Kelly 28, blue Brighton Constance 24, gold Roulis 24) . I’m in love with all the pieces. Thanks ladies for letting me share my crazy obsession.



What a great group!  What are the leathers?


----------



## renet

JCCL said:


> These are happened over the spans of 2 months . And it’s a good thing that H do quota bags otherwise . I know I really need help, (Gris alphatle Kelly 28, blue Brighton Constance 24, gold Roulis 24) . I’m in love with all the pieces. Thanks ladies for letting me share my crazy obsession.



Congrats, JCCL! [emoji322]All of them are just gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## acrowcounted

Epsom Blue Royal Calvi. Love this new color, it's about half a shade lighter than blue electrique.


----------



## JCCL

renet said:


> Congrats, JCCL! [emoji322]All of them are just gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks dear


----------



## JCCL

lulilu said:


> What a great group!  What are the leathers?


Kelly 28 and Roulis 24 is togo, Constance is ever color dear


----------



## TresBeauHermes

JCCL said:


> These are happened over the spans of 2 months . And it’s a good thing that H do quota bags otherwise . I know I really need help, (Gris alphatle Kelly 28, blue Brighton Constance 24, gold Roulis 24) . I’m in love with all the pieces. Thanks ladies for letting me share my crazy obsession.


Wow, they are all so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Voyageuse

My 17 year-old son, his BFF and I went on a shopping spree yesterday.  Trevor desperately needed clothing.  

We popped into Hermès and he fell in love with this tie.  Yeah, it’s an indulgence, but he’s a great kid, so I bought it for him.  He has already been warned that if he loses it, he will be disinherited.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Voyageuse said:


> My 17 year-old son, his BFF and I went on a shopping spree yesterday.  Trevor desperately needed clothing.
> 
> We popped into Hermès and he fell in love with this tie.  Yeah, it’s an indulgence, but he’s a great kid, so I bought it for him.  He has already been warned that if he loses it, he will be disinherited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154418


What a lovely present for your DS.  Great taste.


----------



## Voyageuse

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a lovely present for your DS.  Great taste.



Thank you.  My husband just shook his head and said, “Man, you should hear the way you two talk about fashion.”  I’ve created a monster!


----------



## toefl525

My First Constance


----------



## Gigllee

toefl525 said:


> My First Constance


I’m green with envy. GoRgeous bag. I was offered the same thing - blanc with lacquered H- but turned i politely it down. Now I am like. I suspect we have the same home store. Lol


----------



## toefl525

Gigllee said:


> I’m green with envy. GoRgeous bag. I was offered the same thing - blanc with lacquered H- but turned i politely it down. Now I am like. I suspect we have the same home store. Lol


I got this from Boston store. I have been for the Constance bag for awhile and said yes in the very first second when I saw it


----------



## ms_sivalley

acrowcounted said:


> Epsom Blue Royal Calvi. Love this new color, it's about half a shade lighter than blue electrique.


Beautiful blue!!!  Would you say it has less purple undertone than BE?  Thanks.


----------



## acrowcounted

ms_sivalley said:


> Beautiful blue!!!  Would you say it has less purple undertone than BE?  Thanks.


Yes, that’s exactly what it is; a saturated true blue without the purple undertone. I would have sworn that is was BE until I put it next to an actual BE wallet and could see the difference.


----------



## ms_sivalley

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, that’s exactly what it is; a saturated true blue without the purple undertone. I would have sworn that is was BE until I put it next to an actual BE wallet and could see the difference.


Thanks!  I need this blueeee!!!


----------



## pursenbootz

Went in with the intention of picking up a cashmere shawl, but I saw this and fell in love!


----------



## Lisa-SH

pursenbootz said:


> Went in with the intention of picking up a cashmere shawl, but I saw this and fell in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154650


Very pretty, congrats.


----------



## pursenbootz

Lisa-SH said:


> Very pretty, congrats.


Thank you


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

karen25 said:


> View attachment 4152864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Kelly.  New to me and I’m in love  it’s my favorite color and HW combo.



Congratulations! It’s lovely [emoji173]️. Is it a 25 or 28?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> As soon as I purchased my very first Pico, P18 Blue Saphir,  my Pico immediately complained that her tummy hurt because she doesn't have a liner, and she wants it right now....sigh...so I bought one from MT via express mail. Then, she said she wants a pony! I told her I don't have a stable, and they're hard to get, but she threw a tantrum...sigh...so I got her a blue one.
> THEN she asked me for a magenta sister! Are you kidding me? I only got her 5 days ago, and already she wants me to get a sister??? Then at night, she would march, hand in hand, with a magenta Picos across my bed ALL night. That is too much; I put my foot down and told her "No"-- besides, the store doesn't have one anymore. THEN my SA emailed me and asked me if I'm also interested in Pico18 in Magenta! How on earth did she know? Did my Pico text her??...sigh...so I got the magenta today. Now she wants  a smaller wallet cuz she throws up my Azap.
> Does this happen to everyone? Am I spoiling my Pico too much? What do you do when your babies act like this??? I'm a new mom so I need help!
> View attachment 4142143
> 
> View attachment 4142144
> 
> View attachment 4142145



Lol. 
I love how harmonious the colors look together [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## MYH

JCCL said:


> These are happened over the spans of 2 months . And it’s a good thing that H do quota bags otherwise . I know I really need help, (Gris alphatle Kelly 28, blue Brighton Constance 24, gold Roulis 24) . I’m in love with all the pieces. Thanks ladies for letting me share my crazy obsession.


I love all your choices. I’d buy each one myself!


----------



## OzSplannie

My little something brought from a work trip:
I’m completely obsessed with Kelly Double Tour bracelet lately. I love how they look in a stack combined with enamel bracelets. 
And my first ever Bastia coin purse. Was looking for something bright and fun and really love this colour.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Lol.
> I love how harmonious the colors look together [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you PaperbagPrincessD~~ It's too bad I can't use them together


----------



## Bubbles1987

Scarf-a-palooza!!! And a bangel.......
Brides de Gala Bandana
Le Tour du monde en 63 Cases
Etriers Tattoo
Brandebourgs Tattoo
Brides de Gala tattoo bangle


----------



## scarf1

Bubbles1987 said:


> Scarf-a-palooza!!! And a bangel.......
> Brides de Gala Bandana
> Le Tour du monde en 63 Cases
> Etriers Tattoo
> Brandebourgs Tattoo
> Brides de Gala tattoo bangle
> View attachment 4155636
> View attachment 4155638


Nice collection!


----------



## MAGJES

Bleu Electrique


----------



## JCCL

MYH said:


> I love all your choices. I’d buy each one myself!


Thanks dear. I know that’s why I’m in trouble right now


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I saw a lady trying on this dress today and it looked sooooo good on her. Was hoping it would look the same on me but that didn’t happen [emoji853]I just look like a referee. 




Instead I walked out with a scarf and a twilly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I saw a lady trying on this dress today and it looked sooooo good on her. Was hoping it would look the same on me but that didn’t happen [emoji853]I just look like a referee.
> 
> View attachment 4155741
> 
> 
> Instead I walked out with a scarf and a twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4155742



I think you look great! But I know what you mean. I don’t think the problem is the shape of the dress as much as the way the pattern is laid out on this particular one. I have seen this dress in the same pattern, but the pattern was placed differently and the colors were also different. Maybe you should keep looking. I definitely want to try it too!


----------



## meowlett

My friend got me this while she was on vacation in South of France.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

meowlett said:


> My friend got me this while she was on vacation in South of France.
> View attachment 4155821
> 
> View attachment 4155820



Sounds like an awesome friend. [emoji846]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

BBC said:


> I think you look great! But I know what you mean. I don’t think the problem is the shape of the dress as much as the way the pattern is laid out on this particular one. I have seen this dress in the same pattern, but the pattern was placed differently and the colors were also different. Maybe you should keep looking. I definitely want to try it too!



Thanks [emoji4] Do you know if this is a classic dress for them but they just change the colors and patterns every year? I just don’t know why it looked soo good on the lady I saw, but it might have been her tan and dark hair which made the dress pop out more. Are you planning on trying on this one or one with different color/pattern?


----------



## Addicted to bags

MAGJES said:


> Bleu Electrique


Beautiful! May I ask what leather this is in?


----------



## Notorious Pink

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thanks [emoji4] Do you know if this is a classic dress for them but they just change the colors and patterns every year? I just don’t know why it looked soo good on the lady I saw, but it might have been her tan and dark hair which made the dress pop out more. Are you planning on trying on this one or one with different color/pattern?



I plan on trying this one, same pattern (Sous l’Egide de Mars) but in a different color. I haven’t actually seen this color in person, but I’ve seen this shape dress in this pattern in other colors.


----------



## Suzie

toefl525 said:


> My First Constance


Stunning, I love the buckle, so unique.


----------



## Angel3

My girl Angel & my first Constance 18. Love them both Angel loves using it as a pillow while I drive lol.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Angel3 said:


> My girl Angel & my first Constance 18. Love them both Angel loves using it as a pillow while I drive lol.



She recognises good quality when she sees it [emoji8][emoji177][emoji190]


----------



## Rhl2987

My first vintage bag purchase and one of my holy grail bags!! A sweet sellier K28 in black box with PHW. She is quite heavy and so stunning!!! Swoon


----------



## obcessd

My first Hermès bag and twilly! 

Jeu de cartes twilly and Lindy 26 in Gris etain in gold hardware and in Clemence leather.  [emoji453][emoji812]️[emoji814]️[emoji813]️[emoji815]️[emoji208][emoji92]

View attachment 4156550


----------



## obcessd

obcessd said:


> My first Hermès bag and twilly!
> 
> Jeu de cartes twilly and Lindy 26 in Gris etain in gold hardware and in Clemence leather.  [emoji453][emoji812]️[emoji814]️[emoji813]️[emoji815]️[emoji208][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4156550



I’m trying to upload the photo again...


----------



## ehy12

obcessd said:


> My first Hermès bag and twilly!
> 
> Jeu de cartes twilly and Lindy 26 in Gris etain in gold hardware and in Clemence leather.  [emoji453][emoji812]️[emoji814]️[emoji813]️[emoji815]️[emoji208][emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4156550


What a stunning Lindy!!!!!!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

BBC said:


> I plan on trying this one, same pattern (Sous l’Egide de Mars) but in a different color. I haven’t actually seen this color in person, but I’ve seen this shape dress in this pattern in other colors.



Ouu..please take a photo of it on if you can [emoji846] I haven’t seen any other colors at my home store.


----------



## Summerof89

Went to my local store for an after work wonder and came out with this......black Epsom with rghw


----------



## seasounds

Rhl2987 said:


> My first vintage bag purchase and one of my holy grail bags!! A sweet sellier K28 in black box with PHW. She is quite heavy and so stunning!!! Swoon



Your bag is lovely!  I'm a little surprised that you describe her as "heavy".  It was my understanding that box calf is relatively light.  Do you have another K28 that you were using a basis for comparison?


----------



## ka3na20

I've been wanting an Hermes boots for quite some time now but I can't seem to find the one that sings to me. Finally!! I found my pair. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

obcessd said:


> I’m trying to upload the photo again...
> 
> View attachment 4156561



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the color and hardware combo[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Ethengdurst

Just bought these small items,love the new buckle!


----------



## FreddieMac

Cross-posting with the 'Space For Guys' thread, presenting my new Sac À Dépêches Light 37 in Noir Togo and Last Night 100 CS scarf in 01 prune/gris/bubble gum.

My little indulgences for my birthday


----------



## seasounds

FreddieMac said:


> Cross-posting with the 'Space For Guys' thread, presenting my new Sac À Dépêches Light 37 in Noir Togo and Last Night 100 CS scarf in 01 prune/gris/bubble gum.
> 
> My little indulgences for my birthday


Stunning, especially with your CSGM!  Happy birthday!


----------



## FreddieMac

seasounds said:


> Stunning, especially with your CSGM!  Happy birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## OperaCake

Picked up this Evelyne PM Magnolia  today . Love the color.


----------



## corezone

OperaCake said:


> Picked up this Evelyne PM Magnolia  today . Love the color.  [emoji813]
> View attachment 4157726


Oh, that is fabulous, I love this colour on the Evelyne. Enjoy.


----------



## OperaCake

corezone said:


> Oh, that is fabulous, I love this colour on the Evelyne. Enjoy.


Thank you .


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> View attachment 4146230
> 
> 
> So happy it’s here!


Love!!! How do you like it so far?


----------



## 1LV

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!!! How do you like it so far?


Too much, if that’s possible.  I haven’t used anything else (maybe once?) since purchasing it.  It’s so comfortable, and holds what I need for day to day running around.


----------



## Sunshine mama

1LV said:


> Too much, if that’s possible.  I haven’t used anything else (maybe once?) since purchasing it.  It’s so comfortable, and holds what I need for day to day running around.


That's great!!!


----------



## MAGJES

OperaCake said:


> Picked up this Evelyne PM Magnolia  today . Love the color.
> View attachment 4157726


Such a happy color!


----------



## Dinlay

OperaCake said:


> Picked up this Evelyne PM Magnolia  today . Love the color.  [emoji813]
> View attachment 4157726


This color is insane [emoji7]


----------



## Tonimichelle

FreddieMac said:


> Cross-posting with the 'Space For Guys' thread, presenting my new Sac À Dépêches Light 37 in Noir Togo and Last Night 100 CS scarf in 01 prune/gris/bubble gum.
> 
> My little indulgences for my birthday


Love both of these! Happy birthday


----------



## Rhl2987

seasounds said:


> Your bag is lovely!  I'm a little surprised that you describe her as "heavy".  It was my understanding that box calf is relatively light.  Do you have another K28 that you were using a basis for comparison?


She’s not too heavy to carry. She just felt very solid, in a good way, when I took her out of the box! Today I compared her to by K28 Tadelakt and they seem very similar in weight. I don’t have any other leathers in this size right now so don’t have anything else to compare to.


----------



## MotoChiq

Haul from Vegas. I alway bet on Hermes, and some on Valentino


----------



## marzipanchen

MotoChiq said:


> Haul from Vegas. I alway bet on Hermes, and some on Valentino
> 
> View attachment 4160436
> 
> View attachment 4160437
> 
> View attachment 4160438
> 
> View attachment 4160440
> 
> View attachment 4160441


wow, what a great haul and such interesting choices. love everything, especially the awooo scarf. haven't seen that IRL yet.


----------



## marzipanchen

My first Rodeo Charm.... colors are céleste/naturel bouton d'or/cornaline.


----------



## pcil

MotoChiq said:


> Haul from Vegas. I alway bet on Hermes, and some on Valentino
> 
> View attachment 4160436
> 
> View attachment 4160437
> 
> View attachment 4160438
> 
> View attachment 4160440
> 
> View attachment 4160441



Seems like you won!!!! I got the same le tour de monde scarf!


----------



## Lostinlondon

My hunt for the remaining scarves & GMCS AW18 designs Awoooo in chartreuse, Serpentine, Brazilian Horses...) on my wish list did not yield any result despite visiting 4 of the 5 H stores in London. 
Because I couldn’t get home empty-handed, I got myself those 2 little numbers:


View attachment 4161053

Worse thing is that I do not wear ties at work but I’ve recently developed a new obsession for them...[emoji15]


----------



## Lostinlondon

Not sure why one of my pics shows as “locked” in my initial post...


----------



## meowlett

MotoChiq said:


> Haul from Vegas. I alway bet on Hermes, and some on Valentino
> 
> View attachment 4160436
> 
> View attachment 4160437
> 
> View attachment 4160438
> 
> View attachment 4160440
> 
> View attachment 4160441


Love your haul!  If CW16 of Awooooo never appears at Bellagio, I think I will get the twin of your Awooooo.


----------



## MotoChiq

marzipanchen said:


> wow, what a great haul and such interesting choices. love everything, especially the awooo scarf. haven't seen that IRL yet.



Thanks @marzipanchen! I've been waiting for my home store to get the Awooooo in, but no luck I got lucky that Bellagio just got a few in while I was there. 



pcil said:


> Seems like you won!!!! I got the same le tour de monde scarf!


Yesss, Twinsies on the Le Tour Du Monde. The SA I worked with was able to translate the instructions for me. 



meowlett said:


> Love your haul!  If CW16 of Awooooo never appears at Bellagio, I think I will get the twin of your Awooooo.


Thanks @meowlett ! Wishing you lots of H luck that your CW of Awoooo comes in soon


----------



## eter69nity

picked up this beautiful (one of my wish list and my holy grail) Noir Kelly Sellier in 35 with GHW.  
bought a matching strap recommended to me by my SA. i think the white and black details matches this classic black beauty.
	

		
			
		

		
	





got it during my recent paris trip. #dreamsdocometrueifuwishhardenoughforit


----------



## dooneybaby

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4157047
> View attachment 4157048
> 
> Just bought these small items,love the new buckle!


Love the belt buckle! If I get up enough nerve to be as cool as you, I'll talk myself into buying one! (Unfortunately, conservative fart is my comfort zone right now! )


----------



## dooneybaby

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I saw a lady trying on this dress today and it looked sooooo good on her. Was hoping it would look the same on me but that didn’t happen [emoji853]I just look like a referee.
> 
> View attachment 4155741
> 
> 
> Instead I walked out with a scarf and a twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4155742


Go back and get the belt! It looks amazing, especially with that hint of blue in your dress!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I saw a lady trying on this dress today and it looked sooooo good on her. Was hoping it would look the same on me but that didn’t happen [emoji853]I just look like a referee.
> 
> View attachment 4155741
> 
> 
> Instead I walked out with a scarf and a twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4155742



Ah, now I see....it’s the same dress, but the pattern is different. Very similar, but the parts in the front are more dominant IRL and dont give that ‘referee’ vibe. I loved it, but the store only had a 34 and a 40. I think 36 would have been perfect, the 40 was way too big. It was better with the belt, but still quite a bit of excess material in the back.


----------



## hoot

BBC said:


> Ah, now I see....it’s the same dress, but the pattern is different. Very similar, but the parts in the front are more dominant IRL and dont give that ‘referee’ vibe. I loved it, but the store only had a 34 and a 40. I think 36 would have been perfect, the 40 was way too big. It was better with the belt, but still quite a bit of excess material in the back.
> 
> View attachment 4162004


Love this on you! Can the store bring in the correct size for you?


----------



## hoot

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 4156925
> 
> 
> I've been wanting an Hermes boots for quite some time now but I can't seem to find the one that sings to me. Finally!! I found my pair. Thanks for letting me share.


Love these! Are they comfortable?


----------



## Rami00

Angel3 said:


> My girl Angel & my first Constance 18. Love them both Angel loves using it as a pillow while I drive lol.


This made me smile


----------



## Notorious Pink

hoot said:


> Love this on you! Can the store bring in the correct size for you?



No it’s not a corporate boutique. I may go to Madison to see.


----------



## westcoastgal

BBC said:


> Ah, now I see....it’s the same dress, but the pattern is different. Very similar, but the parts in the front are more dominant IRL and dont give that ‘referee’ vibe. I loved it, but the store only had a 34 and a 40. I think 36 would have been perfect, the 40 was way too big. It was better with the belt, but still quite a bit of excess material in the back.
> 
> View attachment 4162004


This looks very nice with the belt! The belt really sets it off!


----------



## westcoastgal

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I saw a lady trying on this dress today and it looked sooooo good on her. Was hoping it would look the same on me but that didn’t happen [emoji853]I just look like a referee.
> 
> View attachment 4155741
> 
> 
> Instead I walked out with a scarf and a twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4155742


I think this dress looks good on you!


----------



## DR2014

MotoChiq said:


> Thanks @marzipanchen! I've been waiting for my home store to get the Awooooo in, but no luck I got lucky that Bellagio just got a few in while I was there.
> 
> 
> Yesss, Twinsies on the Le Tour Du Monde. The SA I worked with was able to translate the instructions for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks @meowlett ! Wishing you lots of H luck that your CW of Awoooo comes in soon


Is it really called the Awoooo?


----------



## faintlymacabre

KDT in Gris Asphalte with rose gold hardware.


----------



## MotoChiq

DR2014 said:


> Is it really called the Awoooo?



Yep, the official name is Awooooo


----------



## DR2014

MotoChiq said:


> Yep, the official name is Awooooo


thanks!


----------



## cavalla

eter69nity said:


> picked up this beautiful (one of my wish list and my holy grail) Noir Kelly Sellier in 35 with GHW.
> bought a matching strap recommended to me by my SA. i think the white and black details matches this classic black beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161897
> View attachment 4161899
> 
> 
> got it during my recent paris trip. #dreamsdocometrueifuwishhardenoughforit



Ooh.... Looks interesting! Can we see some mod shots? This will be a chic combo!


----------



## birkin10600

My cute new to me Evelyne tpm. Loving the patina and luscious barenia leather in ebene color. It's H stamped, 15 year old beauty.


----------



## peppers90

birkin10600 said:


> My cute new to me Evelyne tpm. Loving the patina and luscious barenia leather in ebene color. It's H stamped, 15 year old beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162980
> View attachment 4162983



Scrumptious little evelyne!! ❤️❤️


----------



## peppers90

For work today...
Brides de Gala sweater and Cartes twilly.


----------



## birkin10600

peppers90 said:


> Scrumptious little evelyne!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you my dear peppers90![emoji173]


----------



## birkin10600

peppers90 said:


> For work today...
> Brides de Gala sweater and Cartes twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4163001


You look gorgeous as always![emoji173]


----------



## Dextersmom

birkin10600 said:


> My cute new to me Evelyne tpm. Loving the patina and luscious barenia leather in ebene color. It's H stamped, 15 year old beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162980
> View attachment 4162983


I am drooling over your new tpm! Congrats.


----------



## birkin10600

Dextersmom said:


> I am drooling over your new tpm! Congrats. [emoji2][emoji813]


Thank you hun![emoji173]


----------



## hoot

peppers90 said:


> For work today...
> Brides de Gala sweater and Cartes twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4163001


I need this knit top since I just purchased the cardigan! Love how you paired green with it!


----------



## acrowcounted

peppers90 said:


> For work today...
> Brides de Gala sweater and Cartes twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4163001


You look so sophisticated.


----------



## peppers90

hoot said:


> I need this knit top since I just purchased the cardigan! Love how you paired green with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163025



I saw that online (the cardigan with top) and it looked very chic!  Congrats on your cardigan; it is a timeless piece!



acrowcounted said:


> You look so sophisticated.



Thank you so much acrowcounted!!


----------



## weibandy

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I saw a lady trying on this dress today and it looked sooooo good on her. Was hoping it would look the same on me but that didn’t happen [emoji853]I just look like a referee.
> 
> View attachment 4155741
> 
> 
> Instead I walked out with a scarf and a twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4155742


Gorgeous!  I love the scarf.  Is it a 140 cashmere?  I haven't seen this cw.  It’s beautiful.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

weibandy said:


> Gorgeous!  I love the scarf.  Is it a 140 cashmere?  I haven't seen this cw.  It’s beautiful.



Thanks. It’s a 140 in silk and cashmere. I wouldn’t have picked up the scarf on my own but SA suggested it and it worked so well with my hair and complexion that I fell in love with it. It’s my first Hermes shawl so I’m quite excited about it [emoji4]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I’m loving this color so I had to get the cardigan.


----------



## Lilikay

peppers90 said:


> For work today...
> Brides de Gala sweater and Cartes twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4163001


Omg, I love it! You look fabulous!


----------



## hoot

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’m loving this color so I had to get the cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 4163197
> View attachment 4163198
> View attachment 4163199


This is lovely on you! I'm tempted by this piece every time I stop in H!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

hoot said:


> This is lovely on you! I'm tempted by this piece every time I stop in H!



You should totally get it! It’s such a classic looking piece. [emoji846]


----------



## peppers90

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’m loving this color so I had to get the cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 4163197
> View attachment 4163198
> View attachment 4163199



Such a beautiful color!!



Leileka said:


> Omg, I love it! You look fabulous!



Thank you Leileka


----------



## okiern1981

DH surprised me with a Dogon!


----------



## LuckyBitch

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’m loving this color so I had to get the cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 4163197
> View attachment 4163198
> View attachment 4163199


The cardigan ist gorgeous, it suits you very well. I adore long cardigans, they are so wonderfully versatile.


----------



## acrowcounted

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’m loving this color so I had to get the cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 4163197
> View attachment 4163198
> View attachment 4163199


This looks amazing on you. Do you know if they make this color in a waist length or even non-cardigan version? I'm intrigued...


----------



## xxDxx

K28 in Gris Asphalte [emoji322]


----------



## Livia1

Can’t believe this is mine. 
My dream bag, Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW [emoji92]


----------



## MAGJES

Livia1 said:


> Can’t believe this is mine.
> My dream bag, Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4164129
> View attachment 4164131


She is beautiful!  Happy for you.


----------



## spoiledjojoy

This is my 1st birkins that’ I bought


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Livia1 said:


> Can’t believe this is mine.
> My dream bag, Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4164129
> View attachment 4164131


Congrats for joining the Kelly club !! You got a classic !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xxDxx said:


> K28 in Gris Asphalte [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 4164101


Congrats ! GHW really brings out the beauty of GA.  I've a B30 in GA with PHW but drools every time I see one in GHW.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Thank you [emoji4] 



LuckyBitch said:


> The cardigan ist gorgeous, it suits you very well. I adore long cardigans, they are so wonderfully versatile.







Thank you [emoji4]That would be sooo nice if they had a shorter version or even a dress shirt with this pattern/color, but unfortunately I haven’t seen any other version including shorter cardigan [emoji853]




acrowcounted said:


> This looks amazing on you. Do you know if they make this color in a waist length or even non-cardigan version? I'm intrigued...


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

obcessd said:


> I’m trying to upload the photo again...
> 
> View attachment 4156561



Lovely bag. We have the same twilly [emoji87][emoji173]️


----------



## Lilikay

spoiledjojoy said:


> This is my 1st birkins that’ I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164202


She’s gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xxDxx said:


> K28 in Gris Asphalte [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 4164101


Never get tired of seeing this color and just swoon with the ghw! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

spoiledjojoy said:


> This is my 1st birkins that’ I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164202


She's outstanding and great twillies too! Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Livia1 said:


> Can’t believe this is mine.
> My dream bag, Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4164129
> View attachment 4164131


Yayayayayay!!! What a total classic!!! So lucky dear!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> For work today...
> Brides de Gala sweater and Cartes twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4163001


Soooo dreamy!!! Love the pops of  mint!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hoot said:


> I need this knit top since I just purchased the cardigan! Love how you paired green with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163025


Outstanding find!!! Sooooo adorable yet classic!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’m loving this color so I had to get the cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 4163197
> View attachment 4163198
> View attachment 4163199


That color is everything!!!!! SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoot

Israeli_Flava said:


> Outstanding find!!! Sooooo adorable yet classic!


Thank you!  
 My first RTW purchase and now I want more! So dangerous


----------



## krawford

Livia1 said:


> Can’t believe this is mine.
> My dream bag, Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4164129
> View attachment 4164131


One of my very first Hermes Bags.  I ended up selling it and regretted it so!!  So lovely.


----------



## obcessd

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Lovely bag. We have the same twilly [emoji87][emoji173]️



Thanks! Now I kinda want the yellow one and the pink one! Good thing they are sold out online otherwise I would have pulled the trigger already. [emoji13]


----------



## kosin30

CottonCandy502 said:


> Picked this up yesterday. I'm in love =)



Gorgeous color!


----------



## allanrvj

Livia1 said:


> Can’t believe this is mine.
> My dream bag, Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4164129
> View attachment 4164131


congrats dear! tillykke!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Lindy 26 in Etoupe GHW. It’s exceedingly beautiful! Can’t wait to get a matching twilly


----------



## renet

My SA showed me a Lindy 26 Bleu Hydra Evercolor for me in (I think beginning of) August.  I did not take it then but kept thinking of the bag after I got home for days and weeks.  During that time, she showed me other colors through messages, like Magnolia Tressage, Blue Nuit Phw, and Lindy 30 Etain Phw. However, I had declined them for few reasons. 

Last weekend, I sent my SA a text.  Asked her if BH Lindy is still available and she told me yes!  So there she is now, home with me yesterday! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## renet

Elegantlytwist said:


> Lindy 26 in Etoupe GHW. It’s exceedingly beautiful! Can’t wait to get a matching twilly



Beautiful! I had not offered a GHW Lindy before. Always Phw...hope the next Lindy I’m offered will be in ghw.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

renet said:


> Beautiful! I had not offered a GHW Lindy before. Always Phw...hope the next Lindy I’m offered will be in ghw.


Me too, I had been waiting for a Lindy GHW offer for the longest time!! And when I was finally offered, it came in a pair- etoupe/GHW and gold/GHW. Omg I had such a hard time choosing!! I love your Bleu Hydra by the way! it looks so fresh and modern with PHW. Enjoy  wearing yours!


----------



## renet

Elegantlytwist said:


> Me too, I had been waiting for a Lindy GHW offer for the longest time!! And when I was finally offered, it came in a pair- etoupe/GHW and gold/GHW. Omg I had such a hard time choosing!! I love your Bleu Hydra by the way! it looks so fresh and modern with PHW. Enjoy  wearing yours!



Thank you!  Oh Etoupe and Gold both in GHW! I can imagine your struggle.  Enjoy wearing yours too! [emoji253]


----------



## brenpanda

Elegantlytwist said:


> Lindy 26 in Etoupe GHW. It’s exceedingly beautiful! Can’t wait to get a matching twilly


So cute and pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

brenpanda said:


> So cute and pretty! Congrats!


thank you so much


----------



## cavalla

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]That would be sooo nice if they had a shorter version or even a dress shirt with this pattern/color, but unfortunately I haven’t seen any other version including shorter cardigan [emoji853]



This is indeed a lovely color. I got a dress that's close to this color. I think one of the models in a recent ad on their IG account was wearing this dress. It can be worn as a light coat as well. The color in the photo that I wore it with the leather cape coat is closer to real life.


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> Beautiful! I had not offered a GHW Lindy before. Always Phw...hope the next Lindy I’m offered will be in ghw.


Soooooo gorgeous renet!!! A big congrats to you on your new beauty!!!
 Now I want one too, lol!


----------



## rito511

renet said:


> My SA showed me a Lindy 26 Bleu Hydra Evercolor for me in (I think beginning of) August.  I did not take it then but kept thinking of the bag after I got home for days and weeks.  During that time, she showed me other colors through messages, like Magnolia Tressage, Blue Nuit Phw, and Lindy 30 Etain Phw. However, I had declined them for few reasons.
> 
> Last weekend, I sent my SA a text.  Asked her if BH Lindy is still available and she told me yes!  So there she is now, home with me yesterday! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 4164912
> View attachment 4164913



So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## rito511

cavalla said:


> This is indeed a lovely color. I got a dress that's close to this color. I think one of the models in a recent ad on their IG account was wearing this dress. It can be worn as a light coat as well. The color in the photo that I wore it with the leather cape coat is closer to real life.
> View attachment 4165012
> View attachment 4165013
> View attachment 4165014
> View attachment 4165015


Beautiful dress


Elegantlytwist said:


> Lindy 26 in Etoupe GHW. It’s exceedingly beautiful! Can’t wait to get a matching twilly


Cutie!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

peppers90 said:


> For work today...
> Brides de Gala sweater and Cartes twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4163001


Wow, lovely! didn't know just how green goes with navy blue! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

birkin10600 said:


> My cute new to me Evelyne tpm. Loving the patina and luscious barenia leather in ebene color. It's H stamped, 15 year old beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162980
> View attachment 4162983


Oh that is a beautiful tpm evelyne! Love the leather strap...wayyyyy better then the canvas!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’m loving this color so I had to get the cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 4163197
> View attachment 4163198
> View attachment 4163199


Ohh that cardi is sooooo lovely! It looks fantastic on you! congrats!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohh that cardi is sooooo lovely! It looks fantastic on you! congrats!



Thanks love [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

cavalla said:


> This is indeed a lovely color. I got a dress that's close to this color. I think one of the models in a recent ad on their IG account was wearing this dress. It can be worn as a light coat as well. The color in the photo that I wore it with the leather cape coat is closer to real life.
> View attachment 4165012
> View attachment 4165013
> View attachment 4165014
> View attachment 4165015



Love it! It looks sooo good on you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cavalla said:


> This is indeed a lovely color. I got a dress that's close to this color. I think one of the models in a recent ad on their IG account was wearing this dress. It can be worn as a light coat as well. The color in the photo that I wore it with the leather cape coat is closer to real life.
> View attachment 4165012
> View attachment 4165013
> View attachment 4165014
> View attachment 4165015


That beautiful dress fits you perfectly! LOVE the examples of how to wear it!  I saw that dress at H store; didn't cross my mind that you can wear it open! Thank you for your ideas!
PS: saw your blue jacket hanging on the wall....it looks fabulous!


----------



## bluerosespf

I was thrilled in Bergdorf Goodman yesterday when I saw this previous season Marcelina 140 out! It’s a favorite and now I have it in 3 cws and 2 formats (1 90 and 2 140s). It’s going to look great in fall (if the temperature ever drops below 85 in NYC ever again). Also picked up bandanna mousseline 140 that Madison didn’t order this S/S.


----------



## bluerosespf

cavalla said:


> This is indeed a lovely color. I got a dress that's close to this color. I think one of the models in a recent ad on their IG account was wearing this dress. It can be worn as a light coat as well. The color in the photo that I wore it with the leather cape coat is closer to real life.
> View attachment 4165012
> View attachment 4165013
> View attachment 4165014
> View attachment 4165015



That cape. I’m dead. It’s so beautiful.


----------



## Livia1

MAGJES said:


> She is beautiful!  Happy for you.



Thank you so much 
I am so excited!


----------



## Livia1

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats for joining the Kelly club !! You got a classic !!




Thank you! It is absolutely exquisite!


----------



## Livia1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yayayayayay!!! What a total classic!!! So lucky dear!!!




Thank you! I feel very lucky, in fact I can't quite believe it's mine


----------



## Livia1

krawford said:


> One of my very first Hermes Bags.  I ended up selling it and regretted it so!!  So lovely.



Oh, why did you sell it? Not a Kelly fan? Did you want a Sellier instead? Do tell.
I am so happy with this bag, can't believe I own it


----------



## Livia1

allanrvj said:


> congrats dear! tillykke!



Thank you so much! Tak


----------



## cavalla

bluerosespf said:


> That cape. I’m dead. It’s so beautiful.



Thank you for the sweet compliments.   That cape has a special spot in my heart. I still remember the day I brought it home I was so excited as if I was bringing home an exotic bag. It's my favorite H piece.


----------



## cavalla

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love it! It looks sooo good on you!



Thank you dear. I was drawn to the color just like you to your beautiful cardigan and your post reminded me of that moment when I saw it.


----------



## cavalla

rito511 said:


> Beautiful dress
> 
> Cutie!



Thank you!


----------



## cavalla

TresBeauHermes said:


> That beautiful dress fits you perfectly! LOVE the examples of how to wear it!  I saw that dress at H store; didn't cross my mind that you can wear it open! Thank you for your ideas!
> PS: saw your blue jacket hanging on the wall....it looks fabulous!



My SA couldn't stop praising this dress and insisted that I try it. He was again right. Before I tried it on I thought the color was gorgeous but the design is perhaps too plain. Little did I know! The details are amazing and really versatile. It can go from demure to a bit tomboyish depending on how you style it. I brought it home immediately, which I rarely do! Thank you for the compliments on the blazer. It's from many seasons ago and that was the first time it got to see the light again after sleeping in the closet for more than any apparel should!


----------



## krawford

Livia1 said:


> Oh, why did you sell it? Not a Kelly fan? Did you want a Sellier instead? Do tell.
> I am so happy with this bag, can't believe I own it


I sold it because just wasn’t using it as much as I hoped I would.  But when I saw yours I thought "what was I thinking?"  This was several years ago.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cavalla said:


> My SA couldn't stop praising this dress and insisted that I try it. He was again right. Before I tried it on I thought the color was gorgeous but the design is perhaps too plain. Little did I know! The details are amazing and really versatile. It can go from demure to a bit tomboyish depending on how you style it. I brought it home immediately, which I rarely do! Thank you for the compliments on the blazer. It's from many seasons ago and that was the first time it got to see the light again after sleeping in the closet for more than any apparel should!


I think you have great sense of style!  IMHO when you have simple but well made clothing, it's timeless and lasts forever (well, almost). I have a light coat I bought from H 20yrs ago, and it's never outdated because of its simple but well made cut.  Mixing it with fun ones are the best just like you do! Do post some in action please!


----------



## renet

Livia1 said:


> Can’t believe this is mine.
> My dream bag, Kelly 32 Togo Noir GHW [emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4164129
> View attachment 4164131



Congrats, Livia! Welcome to the Kelly club! Noir GHW is sooo classic and gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## renet

spoiledjojoy said:


> This is my 1st birkins that’ I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164202



Lovely! [emoji173]️ Congrats and more to come, spoiledjojoy!


----------



## renet

cavalla said:


> This is indeed a lovely color. I got a dress that's close to this color. I think one of the models in a recent ad on their IG account was wearing this dress. It can be worn as a light coat as well. The color in the photo that I wore it with the leather cape coat is closer to real life.
> View attachment 4165012
> View attachment 4165013
> View attachment 4165014
> View attachment 4165015



The dress looks so lovely on you and with that cape on, you look just gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️

The color looks close to color Rouge Blush.


----------



## Meowwu

Calvi in vert foncé, purchased while visiting one very lovely, friendly and knowledgeable tpf friend in London.


----------



## 27leborse

Meowwu said:


> Calvi in vert foncé, purchased while visiting one very lovely, friendly and knowledgeable tpf friend in London.
> View attachment 4165450



Vert foncé is one of my favorite colors❤️ What color is your Bastia?


----------



## cavalla

TresBeauHermes said:


> I think you have great sense of style!  IMHO when you have simple but well made clothing, it's timeless and lasts forever (well, almost). I have a light coat I bought from H 20yrs ago, and it's never outdated because of its simple but well made cut.  Mixing it with fun ones are the best just like you do! Do post some in action please!



You're too kind!! That's really nice of you to say.   I'm in full agreement with you on the simple but well made clothing. I went to the "Margiela, The Hermes Year" exhibition, and I felt like if I put on any piece from the exhibition and walked out of the door, nobody would think I was wearing something dated at all. Truly timeless. I would like to post on in action sometimes, but truth is I'm bad at taking selfie and somehow whenever hubby takes photos of me at my request, I turn out to look like a dwarf. It must be true love if that's what he's been seeing of me!    I have to admit that I enjoy seeing people's postings especially when I need to wind down. I'll try to post there sometimes.


----------



## Meowwu

27leborse said:


> Vert foncé is one of my favorite colors❤️ What color is your Bastia?



Me too! Love very foncé (and really all of H greens). The Bastia is very vertigo, which I also love and have a tarmac in he same colour.


----------



## acrowcounted

Meowwu said:


> Calvi in vert foncé, purchased while visiting one very lovely, friendly and knowledgeable tpf friend in London.
> View attachment 4165450


Beautiful greens!


----------



## cavalla

renet said:


> The dress looks so lovely on you and with that cape on, you look just gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> The color looks close to color Rouge Blush.



Thank you dear.   Yes, you're correct. The color of the dress is indeed rouge blush.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cavalla said:


> You're too kind!! That's really nice of you to say.   I'm in full agreement with you on the simple but well made clothing. I went to the "Margiela, The Hermes Year" exhibition, and I felt like if I put on any piece from the exhibition and walked out of the door, nobody would think I was wearing something dated at all. Truly timeless. I would like to post on in action sometimes, but truth is I'm bad at taking selfie and somehow whenever hubby takes photos of me at my request, I turn out to look like a dwarf. It must be true love if that's what he's been seeing of me!    I have to admit that I enjoy seeing people's postings especially when I need to wind down. I'll try to post there sometimes.


Dwarf? ahahaha~! I think you did a splendid job with your selfies here! Looking forward to your action photos!!


----------



## acrowcounted

cavalla said:


> This is indeed a lovely color. I got a dress that's close to this color. I think one of the models in a recent ad on their IG account was wearing this dress. It can be worn as a light coat as well. The color in the photo that I wore it with the leather cape coat is closer to real life.
> View attachment 4165012
> View attachment 4165013
> View attachment 4165014
> View attachment 4165015


I loooove this cape. Is it current?


----------



## cavalla

acrowcounted said:


> I loooove this cape. Is it current?



It's from 2017.


----------



## acrowcounted

cavalla said:


> It's from 2017.


So you're saying there's a chance...


----------



## cavalla

acrowcounted said:


> So you're saying there's a chance...



No harm to ask your SA to do a search! The code is H791124DS if that could be of help. Good luck!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cavalla said:


> I actually almost always hand wash my all silk H items myself except for when they have intricate details that I have no idea how to iron. It's a lot faster than sending them in and I got bolder after the success with the first few try. I'm not good at ironing at all though. Hmmm... I think I only started to iron because of H.


Would you mind letting me know which detergent you use? I'm a big chicken when it comes to washing silk but I think I'd like to try....TIA!


----------



## Tinn3rz

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’m loving this color so I had to get the cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 4163197
> View attachment 4163198
> View attachment 4163199



[emoji7] love this cardigan and love it even more on you!


----------



## DYH

stop by to say hi and left with a C18 in Vert Cypress !


----------



## periogirl28

DYH said:


> stop by to say hi and left with a C18 in Vert Cypress !


Congrats!


----------



## cavalla

DYH said:


> stop by to say hi and left with a C18 in Vert Cypress !



Pic please!!!


----------



## aube

Another wish comes true.

Have been eyeing this Hermes hand carved scarf box in palisander wood but it was sold out everywhere..

Luckily my local Hermès boutique manager managed to locate it somewhere on earth and shipped it halfway across the world to Singapore!

It costs a bomb but is such a beauty to look at and of course fits the hermes scarf perfectly!


----------



## Meowwu

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful greens!


Thank you


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Tinn3rz said:


> [emoji7] love this cardigan and love it even more on you!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

aube said:


> Another wish comes true.
> 
> Have been eyeing this Hermes hand carved scarf box in palisander wood but it was sold out everywhere..
> 
> Luckily my local Hermès boutique manager managed to locate it somewhere on earth and shipped it halfway across the world to Singapore!
> 
> It costs a bomb but is such a beauty to look at and of course fits the hermes scarf perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165542
> View attachment 4165543


wowww beautiful! May I ask how many scarves does it hold?


----------



## westcoastgal

aube said:


> Another wish comes true.
> 
> Have been eyeing this Hermes hand carved scarf box in palisander wood but it was sold out everywhere..
> 
> Luckily my local Hermès boutique manager managed to locate it somewhere on earth and shipped it halfway across the world to Singapore!
> 
> It costs a bomb but is such a beauty to look at and of course fits the hermes scarf perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165542
> View attachment 4165543


Gorgeous piece for your home and functional too!


----------



## aube

TresBeauHermes said:


> wowww beautiful! May I ask how many scarves does it hold?


I think it can accommodate up to 5 scarves quite comfortably..! 



westcoastgal said:


> Gorgeous piece for your home and functional too!


Yes, it's like a treasure box..!


----------



## Darma

Nantucket watch (small model) with the strap in one of the most fun new season colors, magnolia, only available at H airport shops.  I have been wearing it a lot since got it.  It adds a great pop-up color to my neutral wardrobe.


----------



## obcessd

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’m loving this color so I had to get the cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 4163197
> View attachment 4163198
> View attachment 4163199



I looove the color and the hearts. I also love the look of the material and how slimming it looks. Wish they had a short version for shorties like me!


----------



## papertiger

*OK everybody let's get back to topic please*


----------



## papertiger

aube said:


> Another wish comes true.
> 
> Have been eyeing this Hermes hand carved scarf box in palisander wood but it was sold out everywhere..
> 
> Luckily my local Hermès boutique manager managed to locate it somewhere on earth and shipped it halfway across the world to Singapore!
> 
> It costs a bomb but is such a beauty to look at and of course fits the hermes scarf perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165542
> View attachment 4165543



Amazing


----------



## diane278

Baton de Craie...again....this may well be an addiction....


----------



## RodeoOrangeAdventures

It has been a wonderful day! I snagged these 2 beauties today at the sale. The sneakers are really comfortable! Perfect for the summer weather all year round! 
Love the heels but this is my first time buying chucky heels, any suggestion of what to pair them with?  Tia!


----------



## ksuromax

My vacs treasure finds


----------



## acrowcounted

My poor SA had to source these from a few different stores but they all finally arrived safely today. I love it all!

Mosaiques Au 24, tiny square plate, sushi plate, and small square box
Legend Sandals in Noir
Constance 18 Epsom Vert Cypress PHW
❤️❤️❤️


----------



## brenpanda

acrowcounted said:


> My poor SA had to source these from a few different stores but they all finally arrived safely today. I love it all!
> 
> Mosaiques Au 24, tiny square plate, sushi plate, and small square box
> Legend Sandals in Noir
> Constance 18 Epsom Vert Cypress PHW
> ❤️❤️❤️
> View attachment 4166058
> View attachment 4166059


Congrats! They are all so lovely


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

aube said:


> Another wish comes true.
> 
> Have been eyeing this Hermes hand carved scarf box in palisander wood but it was sold out everywhere..
> 
> Luckily my local Hermès boutique manager managed to locate it somewhere on earth and shipped it halfway across the world to Singapore!
> 
> It costs a bomb but is such a beauty to look at and of course fits the hermes scarf perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165542
> View attachment 4165543



Stunning!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Congratulations!!!




acrowcounted said:


> My poor SA had to source these from a few different stores but they all finally arrived safely today. I love it all!
> 
> Mosaiques Au 24, tiny square plate, sushi plate, and small square box
> Legend Sandals in Noir
> Constance 18 Epsom Vert Cypress PHW
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4166058
> View attachment 4166059





obcessd said:


> I looove the color and the hearts. I also love the look of the material and how slimming it looks. Wish they had a short version for shorties like me!



I was just in the store today and I saw they have the T-shirt version. It was really cute.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I got my husband the pink polo so he can match with me when I wear my new cardigan. Also got an epsom Kelly 25  and a twilly [emoji173]️[emoji92]



View attachment 4166189


----------



## Livia1

krawford said:


> I sold it because just wasn’t using it as much as I hoped I would.  But when I saw yours I thought "what was I thinking?"  This was several years ago.




Awww, I hope I'll use mine all the time.
The only thing I'm worried about is if opening and closing the bag will be a hassle. I hope not.
Everything else about this bag seems perfect for me


----------



## Livia1

renet said:


> Congrats, Livia! Welcome to the Kelly club! Noir GHW is sooo classic and gorgeous! [emoji173]️




Thank you! I still can't believe I own this bag, it's so gorgeous


----------



## Livia1

aube said:


> Another wish comes true.
> 
> Have been eyeing this Hermes hand carved scarf box in palisander wood but it was sold out everywhere..
> 
> Luckily my local Hermès boutique manager managed to locate it somewhere on earth and shipped it halfway across the world to Singapore!
> 
> It costs a bomb but is such a beauty to look at and of course fits the hermes scarf perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165542
> View attachment 4165543




Wow! This is gorgeous!


----------



## Tinn3rz

I don’t have pics, but I just came back from the store:

Battery Park 90 Scarf in the Blue colorway

Noir Evenlyne PM with GHW

Clic H RGH, in Rose Flamingo

2 Twillys - Clic Clack Modern Cannage, Cavalcadour Morning - in Pink colorways

Lol had to hide it real quick before DH comes home. [emoji23]


----------



## BirkinLover77

Tinn3rz said:


> I don’t have pics, but I just came back from the store:
> 
> Battery Park 90 Scarf in the Blue colorway
> 
> Noir Evenlyne PM with GHW
> 
> Clic H RGH, in Rose Flamingo
> 
> 2 Twillys - Clic Clack Modern Cannage, Cavalcadour Morning - in Pink colorways
> 
> Lol had to hide it real quick before DH comes home. [emoji23]


Love your H haul!! Btw you are too funny and congrats.


----------



## BirkinLover77

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got my husband the pink polo so he can match with me when I wear my new cardigan. Also got an epsom Kelly 25  and a twilly [emoji173]️[emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4166182
> 
> View attachment 4166189
> 
> View attachment 4166183


Beautiful H items! Congratulations


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Tinn3rz said:


> I don’t have pics, but I just came back from the store:
> 
> Battery Park 90 Scarf in the Blue colorway
> 
> Noir Evenlyne PM with GHW
> 
> Clic H RGH, in Rose Flamingo
> 
> 2 Twillys - Clic Clack Modern Cannage, Cavalcadour Morning - in Pink colorways
> 
> Lol had to hide it real quick before DH comes home. [emoji23]



I use to always hide my stuff too when DH comes home until I recently discovered he gets Amex notifications every time I spend over 1k [emoji85][emoji87]. Congratulations on your haul [emoji173]️


----------



## cocomlle

acrowcounted said:


> My poor SA had to source these from a few different stores but they all finally arrived safely today. I love it all!
> 
> Mosaiques Au 24, tiny square plate, sushi plate, and small square box
> Legend Sandals in Noir
> Constance 18 Epsom Vert Cypress PHW
> ❤️❤️❤️
> View attachment 4166058
> View attachment 4166059



Awesome haul! Constance is gorgy!!! 

We are twinsies on the tiny square plate.  Sushi and square box are next on my list too!


----------



## cocomlle

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got my husband the pink polo so he can match with me when I wear my new cardigan. Also got an epsom Kelly 25  and a twilly [emoji173]️[emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4166182
> 
> View attachment 4166189
> 
> View attachment 4166183



Congrats! The Kelly is lovely! And I believe Happy (early) Birthday is in order too! You've come a long way on your H journey. I'm glad you were patient, persistent and found an H 'formula' that works for you. Cheers!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

cocomlle said:


> Congrats! The Kelly is lovely! And I believe Happy (early) Birthday is in order too! You've come a long way on your H journey. I'm glad you were patient, persistent and found an H 'formula' that works for you. Cheers!



Thank you for the early birthday wishes. [emoji5] I’m so glad I figured it out and I’m very grateful to this forum and it’s lovely and supportive members such as yourself [emoji173]️It was such an intimidating journey to start, but I’m glad I’m here.


----------



## jax818

Started my H journey with the lovely Evie that I got two weeks ago and picked up a matching Rivale bracelet today.


----------



## Tinn3rz

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your H haul!! Btw you are too funny and congrats.



Thank you! I watched Crazy Rich Asians last night with DH and there was a scene where one of the characters went shopping and she had her maids hide her purchases everywhere in the house. DH looked over at me and said, that’s you! Lol he knows I do it but I guess he doesn’t mind and likes to humor me. [emoji13]


----------



## Tinn3rz

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I use to always hide my stuff too when DH comes home until I recently discovered he gets Amex notifications every time I spend over 1k [emoji85][emoji87]. Congratulations on your haul [emoji173]️



Lol! It doesn’t stay hidden for long - he always knows if something is new....I just do it for a few weeks so that I can say that I’ve had it for a while [emoji23]

Congrats on the Kelly!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Love the rest of your haul as well! Pink is my favorite pop of color so it’s always my go to choice for a twilly.


----------



## renet

Tinn3rz said:


> Lol! It doesn’t stay hidden for long - he always knows if something is new....I just do it for a few weeks so that I can say that I’ve had it for a while [emoji23]
> 
> Congrats on the Kelly!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Love the rest of your haul as well! Pink is my favorite pop of color so it’s always my go to choice for a twilly.



Haha recently all my new bag hauls go into cabinet with the dustbags. I did the same for my older bags so he doesn’t know what’s inside each of them! Haha...if not, he will ask me “how many hands do you have, dear?”.  But I’m sure he knows.  He once told me he knew, just that he doesn’t ask me.  That’s my husband!


----------



## renet

Tinn3rz said:


> I don’t have pics, but I just came back from the store:
> 
> Battery Park 90 Scarf in the Blue colorway
> 
> Noir Evenlyne PM with GHW
> 
> Clic H RGH, in Rose Flamingo
> 
> 2 Twillys - Clic Clack Modern Cannage, Cavalcadour Morning - in Pink colorways
> 
> Lol had to hide it real quick before DH comes home. [emoji23]



Congrats on all these lovely H items!  Hope they won’t get into hiding for too long.


----------



## Tinn3rz

renet said:


> Haha recently all my new bag hauls go into cabinet with the dustbags. I did the same for my older bags so he doesn’t know what’s inside each of them! Haha...if not, he will ask me “how many hands do you have, dear?”.  But I’m sure he knows.  He once told me he knew, just that he doesn’t ask me.  That’s my husband!



Lol glad to know I’m not the only one! All my bags are in their dustbags so he won’t know which is new and which isn’t unless he opens all of them.


----------



## renet

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got my husband the pink polo so he can match with me when I wear my new cardigan. Also got an epsom Kelly 25  and a twilly [emoji173]️[emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4166182
> 
> View attachment 4166189
> 
> View attachment 4166183



Congrats! They are all so lovely! And I love the pink Polo too.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got my husband the pink polo so he can match with me when I wear my new cardigan. Also got an epsom Kelly 25  and a twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4166182
> 
> View attachment 4166189
> 
> View attachment 4166183


Wow you got your new Kelly~~! Congrats! Congrats! So happy for you~~!  Love the color of the polo shirt! Twins on Twilly~~


----------



## meowlett

Ok.  I have been good in August and have refrained myself from getting any new bags.  So here are my pacifiers.


----------



## acrowcounted

meowlett said:


> Ok.  I have been good in August and have refrained myself from getting any new bags.  So here are my pacifiers.
> View attachment 4166414
> View attachment 4166411
> View attachment 4166413
> View attachment 4166412
> View attachment 4166416
> 
> View attachment 4166417


Love the boots and the tops! Considering the tshirt top for myself as well! Congrats!


----------



## aube

Livia1 said:


> Wow! This is gorgeous!


Thanks Dear!



PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Stunning!



Thank you..! 


papertiger said:


> Amazing



Thanks a lot!


----------



## meowlett

acrowcounted said:


> Love the boots and the tops! Considering the tshirt top for myself as well! Congrats!


The H T shirts are awesome.  I can see myself getting the other colors in addition to this one.   As for the Neo Boots, I believe this pair will not set off the TSA metal detectors as there is no metal in the heels.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Ok.  I have been good in August and have refrained myself from getting any new bags.  So here are my pacifiers.
> View attachment 4166414
> View attachment 4166411
> View attachment 4166413
> View attachment 4166412
> View attachment 4166416
> 
> View attachment 4166417


Wonderful haul! love everything! Congrats!


----------



## celialow

My 1st Picotin  It's so cute!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

celialow said:


> My 1st Picotin  It's so cute!!
> View attachment 4166436


Congrats on your new Pico! They really are the CUTEST bag on earth! I got my first (or two) several weeks ago, and I am still ga-ga over it! Enjoy!


----------



## Darma

diane278 said:


> Baton de Craie...again....this may well be an addiction....
> View attachment 4165943


I adore your style, effortless chic!


----------



## MsAli

I’m new, so I’m going to post my first and last purchases since they were in the same week lol Yes, I fell hard and fast for H! (Gris Asphalte Taurillion Evelyne 29, Black Novillo B35, Black Swift Mini Halazan, Orange Silken wallet) I’m in love!


----------



## diane278

Darma said:


> I adore your style, effortless chic!


Thank you.  I prefer things to be simple....and comfortable.


----------



## Susie Tunes

diane278 said:


> Baton de Craie...again....this may well be an addiction....
> View attachment 4165943



Great look - low key chic [emoji1305]


----------



## periogirl28

From all my previous purchases, my Paris SA would of course get it right. No prizes for guessing which I took home. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## celialow

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your new Pico! They really are the CUTEST bag on earth! I got my first (or two) several weeks ago, and I am still ga-ga over it! Enjoy!



Thank you @TresBeauHermes 
Wow... 2 pico!! Could you share which size & colors please?


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4166506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all my previous purchases, my Paris SA would of course get it right. No prizes for guessing which I took home.
> Thanks for letting me share!



They are both lovely!    Which one did you take home?


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4166506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all my previous purchases, my Paris SA would of course get it right. No prizes for guessing which I took home. [emoji3]
> Thanks for letting me share!


If I guessed correctly we're twinz haha
I got it from fsh  too lol


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> If I guessed correctly we're twinz haha
> I got it from fsh  too lol





Hat Trick said:


> They are both lovely!    Which one did you take home?


If it's the Violine then yes we are twins! The perfect specs in the perfect style for me.


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> If it's the Violine then yes we are twins! The perfect specs in the perfect style for me.



Violine!  Could we please have an action pic or two?
In daylight, is violine more like anenome or more like iris (i.e. strong blue undertone)? I've only seen pictures, not an actual violine ostrich bag.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> If it's the Violine then yes we are twins! The perfect specs in the perfect style for me.



it is GORGEOUS, congrats my dear! 
i wanted a red in pico or roulis but think for capacity wise, pico will work for me better.  still ruminating ....


----------



## xxDxx

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4166506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all my previous purchases, my Paris SA would of course get it right. No prizes for guessing which I took home.
> Thanks for letting me share!



WOW both are stunning! Congrats [emoji322] Which color is the Constance? TIA!


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> it is GORGEOUS, congrats my dear!
> i wanted a red in pico or roulis but think for capacity wise, pico will work for me better.  still ruminating ....


Ah yes. Picotin holds more. I love this mini as it holds more than a C18 and is shoulder carry.


----------



## periogirl28

xxDxx said:


> WOW both are stunning! Congrats [emoji322] Which color is the Constance? TIA!


Thank you! The C is Vert Vertigo Ostrich.


----------



## periogirl28

Hat Trick said:


> Violine!  Could we please have an action pic or two?
> In daylight, is violine more like anenome or more like iris (i.e. strong blue undertone)? I've only seen pictures, not an actual violine ostrich bag.


Sure, I will post action pics when I use it. I will also have a look at my H Anemone, Violet, Iris, Parme and Amethyst Croc to compare. I can say it is definitely not reddish like Anemone.


----------



## loves

periogirl28 said:


> Ah yes. Picotin holds more. I love this mini as* it holds more than a C18 *and is shoulder carry.



roulis holds more than c18? ok i'll hv to go take a look at it again. was thinking of the larger size roulis.  thing about pico is the open top and i get more paranoid as i get older.


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> If it's the Violine then yes we are twins! The perfect specs in the perfect style for me.


Bingo my dear
Definitely violine


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> roulis holds more than c18? ok i'll hv to go take a look at it again. was thinking of the larger size roulis.  thing about pico is the open top and i get more paranoid as i get older.


The Roulis is slightly bigger and more expandable. And the square corners and 3 compartments give you more space. Larger size is even bigger, that’s the bag I use most on school runs.


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> If it's the Violine then yes we are twins! The perfect specs in the perfect style for me.



Congratulations! I was hoping this was the one you took home. Of course the re-emergence is Violine is too special to pass up, and the Roulis is so fabulous.


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations! I was hoping this was the one you took home. Of course the re-emergence is Violine is too special to pass up, and the Roulis is so fabulous.


Thank you my dear, glad you approve!


----------



## peppers90

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, lovely! didn't know just how green goes with navy blue! Thank you for sharing!






Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo dreamy!!! Love the pops of  mint!




Thank you TresBeauHermes & Israeli Flava for your kind words!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

celialow said:


> Thank you @TresBeauHermes
> Wow... 2 pico!! Could you share which size & colors please?


Hi They're both 18 Tressage, and one is Blue Saphir and the other is Magenta , Both very precocious Picos!


----------



## DYH

Tinn3rz said:


> I don’t have pics, but I just came back from the store:
> 
> Battery Park 90 Scarf in the Blue colorway
> 
> Noir Evenlyne PM with GHW
> 
> Clic H RGH, in Rose Flamingo
> 
> 2 Twillys - Clic Clack Modern Cannage, Cavalcadour Morning - in Pink colorways
> 
> Lol had to hide it real quick before DH comes home. [emoji23]



You can still find the Battery Park scarf in the store?!


----------



## Tinn3rz

DYH said:


> You can still find the Battery Park scarf in the store?!



I guess so! I didn’t ask if they had any other colorways, since the one I wanted was in the display. Good luck!


----------



## jyyanks

jax818 said:


> Started my H journey with the lovely Evie that I got two weeks ago and picked up a matching Rivale bracelet today.
> 
> View attachment 4166316


Perfect match - looks great against your skin tone. Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got my husband the pink polo so he can match with me when I wear my new cardigan. Also got an epsom Kelly 25  and a twilly [emoji173]️[emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4166182
> 
> View attachment 4166189
> 
> View attachment 4166183


Beautiful - you'll make quite the striking duo!


----------



## jyyanks

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got my husband the pink polo so he can match with me when I wear my new cardigan. Also got an epsom Kelly 25  and a twilly [emoji173]️[emoji92]
> 
> View attachment 4166182
> 
> View attachment 4166189
> 
> View attachment 4166183



Beautiful - you'll make quite the striking duo!


----------



## boo1689

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4166506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all my previous purchases, my Paris SA would of course get it right. No prizes for guessing which I took home.
> Thanks for letting me share!



come on, no prize for guessing correctly ???!!! pretty please~~?? ahahahah~ you totally rock the roulis! whenever i see roulis i think of you~ Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## scarf1

DYH said:


> You can still find the Battery Park scarf in the store?!


They seem to have made some more this year and distributed to many stores.  As far as I am aware, there is still only 1 CW.


----------



## HKsai

When you can’t get an exotic birkin.....


----------



## lynne_ross

Excited to finally join the roulis club!


----------



## celialow

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi They're both 18 Tressage, and one is Blue Saphir and the other is Magenta , Both very precocious Picos!


Wow... Amazing finds!!


----------



## luxi_max

periogirl28 said:


> If it's the Violine then yes we are twins! The perfect specs in the perfect style for me.



Congrats! The violet is tdf!


----------



## periogirl28

boo1689 said:


> come on, no prize for guessing correctly ???!!! pretty please~~?? ahahahah~ you totally rock the roulis! whenever i see roulis i think of you~ Congrats!!!!!!!


Ah dear we’ve known each other for so long. Of course you would guess right! Mwak!


----------



## periogirl28

luxi_max said:


> Congrats! The violet is tdf!


TU!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4166506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From all my previous purchases, my Paris SA would of course get it right. No prizes for guessing which I took home.
> Thanks for letting me share!



Omg. Love love love.


----------



## periogirl28

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Omg. Love love love.


Thank you dear!


----------



## ksuromax

a new shawl and assorted perfumes


----------



## JeanGranger

Purseperson420 said:


> First new treats of 2018 [emoji177]
> View attachment 3933860
> 
> View attachment 3933861
> 
> View attachment 3933862
> 
> 
> The pouch is called “Trousse Atout” pm in Gris asphalte and bleu indigo interior. Was sold on the little lock pull tab [emoji7]! It can fit many cards, receipts, small items, thin compact mirror. A lipstick fits as well but I wouldn’t put in a tube that has sharp edges just in case.




Congrats! It seem very useful. Do you mind posts picture of what you can fit inside? TIA


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavalla said:


> This is indeed a lovely color. I got a dress that's close to this color. I think one of the models in a recent ad on their IG account was wearing this dress. It can be worn as a light coat as well. The color in the photo that I wore it with the leather cape coat is closer to real life.
> View attachment 4165012
> View attachment 4165013
> View attachment 4165014
> View attachment 4165015



This is absolutely a “WOW” on you, @cavalla !!! I’ve been trying to avoid the RTW all these years but somehow this season, it’s all calling my name.....


----------



## renet

Thank you, dears! Sorry if I missed out your post recently. Just saw them.  



Addicted to bags said:


> Soooooo gorgeous renet!!! A big congrats to you on your new beauty!!!
> Now I want one too, lol!


Go get one! Hehe...



rito511 said:


> So pretty! Congrats!


Yes, I always have a soft spot for H blues.


----------



## birkin10600

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh that is a beautiful tpm evelyne! Love the leather strap...wayyyyy better then the canvas!


Thank you dear. I love that it comes with leather strap too.


----------



## bagshopr

A small but useful
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 purchase. My new Rouge H coin purse.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lynne_ross said:


> Excited to finally join the roulis club!



I joined the Roulis club yesterday too!


----------



## Luxzenith

picture taken in the shop 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 picture taken under natural sunlight in a cafe 

My latest love in rouge casaque | Permabrass | Mini Roulis | Evercolor 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 picture of me with the newin! 

Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## lynne_ross

LovingTheOrange said:


> I joined the Roulis club yesterday too!


Which one did you get? I am loooooving this bag. Regretting taking so long to buy one.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lynne_ross said:


> Which one did you get? I am loooooving this bag. Regretting taking so long to buy one.


Mini Roulis in barenia with permabrass hardware!


----------



## luxi_max

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini Roulis in barenia with permabrass hardware!



Sounds amazing! Congrats!


----------



## diane278

LovingTheOrange said:


> I joined the Roulis club yesterday too!


Photos......please!


----------



## DR2014

bagshopr said:


> A small but useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4168079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purchase. My new Rouge H coin purse.


Twinsies on that!!  I love it!


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> This is absolutely a “WOW” on you, @cavalla !!! I’ve been trying to avoid the RTW all these years but somehow this season, it’s all calling my name.....



Thank you!  I agree with you this season is full of temptations! Though I often liked the pattern of the silk dresses in the previous seasons, it usually wasn't sufficient to make me pull the trigger with only that. This time they not only have great patterns, but also have good cut that enhances the feminine figure. Details are amazing. A few very interesting dresses that can be worn as cardigans too. Possibilities are endless! Not to mention how the color themes are right up my ally! Really in love! Do post photos if you get any!


----------



## meowlett

So I got reeled in by my SA for a second wallet bleeding session right after I received the shipment of my phone order.

Here are the boxes of two of the three items acquired.




The bait is item #2 of my non quota bag list.





And then I was shown the new Allure Unisex Waterproof rain cape.  Both of my SA and SM were determined to sell me that as soon as the item emerged from the shipment.  Ha ha ha.


I am wearing size S here.  I am 173cm and wear size 38 of H tops.

And then when my SM seeing me with the Grand Manege Cut 55cm (the swag from the H party), he told my SA to sell me another bandana so that I don't invade the closets of my H B*tches.  So here is the Brides de Gala.






Oh well, it is quite obvious that Queen B wears it better.


----------



## Mrs.O.

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I use to always hide my stuff too when DH comes home until I recently discovered he gets Amex notifications every time I spend over 1k [emoji85][emoji87]. Congratulations on your haul [emoji173]️



LOL! this is so funny! Hope my hubby don't get these notifications


----------



## Mrs.O.

Can anyone guess my favorite colors at the moment? : big flin:
What do you think of the color combination, blue, white and red? Do you love it as much as I do? A little green too and it is perfect.
I love Kelly belts, my second and third, already have one in black.
And the sneakers were love at first glance ... I really needed a pair, not any good option to using my Chanel ballerina as walking shoes.


----------



## Lilikay

meowlett said:


> So I got reeled in by my SA for a second wallet bleeding session right after I received the shipment of my phone order.
> 
> Here are the boxes of two of the three items acquired.
> 
> View attachment 4168988
> 
> 
> The bait is item #2 of my non quota bag list.
> View attachment 4168987
> View attachment 4168994
> 
> View attachment 4168995
> 
> And then I was shown the new Allure Unisex Waterproof rain cape.  Both of my SA and SM were determined to sell me that as soon as the item emerged from the shipment.  Ha ha ha.
> View attachment 4168992
> 
> I am wearing size S here.  I am 173cm and wear size 38 of H tops.
> 
> And then when my SM seeing me with the Grand Manege Cut 55cm (the swag from the H party), he told my SA to sell me another bandana so that I don't invade the closets of my H B*tches.  So here is the Brides de Gala.
> View attachment 4168993
> 
> View attachment 4168990
> 
> View attachment 4168991
> 
> Oh well, it is quite obvious that Queen B wears it better.


She looks pretty happy with her new bandana! Congrats on your haul!


----------



## Lilikay

Mrs.O. said:


> Can anyone guess my favorite colors at the moment? : big flin:
> What do you think of the color combination, blue, white and red? Do you love it as much as I do? A little green too and it is perfect.
> I love Kelly belts, my second and third, already have one in black.
> And the sneakers were love at first glance ... I really needed a pair, not any good option to using my Chanel ballerina as walking shoes.


Holy cow! I love everything in this picture! Would you mind sharing the specs of the bag and the sneakers? Red is also my favorite color, together with green...


----------



## Mrs.O.

Leileka said:


> Holy cow! I love everything in this picture! Would you mind sharing the specs of the bag and the sneakers? Red is also my favorite color, together with green...



Thanks  
The bag is K28, epsom Rouge casaque (same as Kelly belt), GHW. Love at first sight 
The sneakers are Starter Sneakers, "marine/bleu Shetland" - SOOO comfortable. 
They are available in "orange/rouge blush" and Noir too. 

Red and green are a lovely combo, I really need to buy some more green, I have some olive green in my closet, but I need som more real green-green. Now my wardrobe is basically blue, red and white, LOL!


----------



## Lilikay

Mrs.O. said:


> Thanks
> The bag is K28, epsom Rouge casaque (same as Kelly belt), GHW. Love at first sight
> The sneakers are Starter Sneakers, "marine/bleu Shetland" - SOOO comfortable.
> They are available in "orange/rouge blush" and Noir too.
> 
> Red and green are a lovely combo, I really need to buy some more green, I have some olive green in my closet, but I need som more real green-green. Now my wardrobe is basically blue, red and white, LOL!


Your bag is in my wishlist forever...what happens is that I always have more than one option and the others have been coming over before this one. Now I have B30 Rouge Tomate and KC Vermillion and not yet a Rouge Casaque bag, which I wish would be a K28 or 25. 
I was wondering actually if would be a nice idea for my next SO to make it a tricolor bag, using green, blue and red, maybe Rouge Casaque, Blue Nuit and Vert cypress


----------



## Mrs.O.

Leileka said:


> Your bag is in my wishlist forever...what happens is that I always have more than one option and the others have been coming over before this one. Now I have B30 Rouge Tomate and KC Vermillion and not yet a Rouge Casaque bag, which I wish would be a K28 or 25.
> I was wondering actually if would be a nice idea for my next SO to make it a tricolor bag, using green, blue and red, maybe Rouge Casaque, Blue Nuit and Vert cypress




It was on my wishlist too, I did not believe I would get it as fast as I did. 
Wow, you really love the red colors. KC is highest on my wishlist right now, but they seems so hard to get, at least here in Scandinavia, lucky me I'm traveling soon. 
OH! That sounds like a good idé, I really need to figure out what colors I would like for my SO , but it is sooooo hard, all colors are amazing! But this was a good idé, but since I already have one with rouge casaque, I think I would take rouge grenat or bordeaux, the darker red with the Blue Nuit and Very Cypress would have been stunning!


----------



## Lilikay

Mrs.O. said:


> It was on my wishlist too, I did not believe I would get it as fast as I did.
> Wow, you really love the red colors. KC is highest on my wishlist right now, but they seems so hard to get, at least here in Scandinavia, lucky me I'm traveling soon.
> OH! That sounds like a good idé, I really need to figure out what colors I would like for my SO , but it is sooooo hard, all colors are amazing! But this was a good idé, but since I already have one with rouge casaque, I think I would take rouge grenat or bordeaux, the darker red with the Blue Nuit and Very Cypress would have been stunning!


Honestly, your bag is the best!
The KC is stunning but not as useful as a K25, IMHO.
Maybe Rouge H would be great with Blue Nuit or Indigo and Vert Cypress...but I forgot to say I also have a B25 Rouge H...crazy for reds here!
Wish you luck on your hunt!


----------



## Mrs.O.

Leileka said:


> Honestly, your bag is the best!
> The KC is stunning but not as useful as a K25, IMHO.
> Maybe Rouge H would be great with Blue Nuit or Indigo and Vert Cypress...but I forgot to say I also have a B25 Rouge H...crazy for reds here!
> Wish you luck on your hunt!




Even if you need a evening-bag? I want one for dinner-nights-out, is it not perfect for that?
Definitely Rouge H, you MUST send pictures to me as soon as you got it if you end up ordering the combination for your SO. 
Omg, yes, you are really crazy for reds, I thought I was, but you beat me! 
Do you have any other color than red?


----------



## Lilikay

Mrs.O. said:


> Even if you need a evening-bag? I want one for dinner-nights-out, is it not perfect for that?
> Definitely Rouge H, you MUST send pictures to me as soon as you got it if you end up ordering the combination for your SO.
> Omg, yes, you are really crazy for reds, I thought I was, but you beat me!
> Do you have any other color than red?


I will let you know if I’m brave enough to go for it and of course I will send pictures as soon as I get it! 
For the nights out, I find the K25 more comfortable and as dressier as the KC. I have a Vert Bronze in sombrero that IRL is very black, so I usually reach out to it for dinner-nights-out. I only saw a bunch of people wearing night gowns and KCs once in a really cool party that Hermès sponsored some years ago in Dubai. Have never seen so many H bags all in one place at the same time!
I also have a Malachite B30 that I absolutely love and just bought a blue paon one that was on the top of my list with the Rouge Casaque that never came. Other than that, some neutrals, black, you know right? It’s never enough!


----------



## Mrs.O.

Look forward to it! [emoji2] 
Okey, good to know. I will see what I think about the KC once I get so see one, hopefully one day soon. 
Sounds like it was a good party! Do you live in Dubai or you were only there for the occasion? I love Dubai, we are going there in less than a months [emoji7] 
And then again in January and then again in February, staying the whole month, cannot get enough of it  
And we really need to get away from the cold Scandinavian weather [emoji32] 

Omg you have my absolute favorite, I LOVE the malachite, but I would love to have it in B25, but B30 could work, you want to change for my rouge casaque? Lol [emoji23] 
You really have a good collection there girl! I know, never enough [emoji7] 
Which is you favorite size?


----------



## meowlett

Leileka said:


> She looks pretty happy with her new bandana! Congrats on your haul!


Hey, why did you assume that it is HER bandana?   I have already returned her Grand Manege Cut.


----------



## Lilikay

meowlett said:


> Hey, why did you assume that it is HER bandana?   I have already returned her Grand Manege Cut.


Omg, look at her! How could it possibly not be hers?


----------



## Lilikay

Mrs.O. said:


> Look forward to it! [emoji2]
> Okey, good to know. I will see what I think about the KC once I get so see one, hopefully one day soon.
> Sounds like it was a good party! Do you live in Dubai or you were only there for the occasion? I love Dubai, we are going there in less than a months [emoji7]
> And then again in January and then again in February, staying the whole month, cannot get enough of it
> And we really need to get away from the cold Scandinavian weather [emoji32]
> 
> Omg you have my absolute favorite, I LOVE the malachite, but I would love to have it in B25, but B30 could work, you want to change for my rouge casaque? Lol [emoji23]
> You really have a good collection there girl! I know, never enough [emoji7]
> Which is you favorite size?


I LOVE Dubai! I lived there for the past few years and I think is the best place on earth to be between December and March. Have you been in the new store at the Dubai Mall? I was invited to the opening party but couldn’t make it because I had moved already...so sad.
We definitely have similar taste, since the Malachite is my absolute favorite bag ever. I saw one when I stepped inside the FSH store for the first time and couldn’t believe how gorgeous and perfect it was.
Regarding the size, I’m no help at all, since I like the B30 more than the B25, but I also use the small ones a lot and also love the big B35s! IMHO, we have to have at least one of each, because they serve different purpose.
Sorry for the big posts.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Along with my SO, I picked up this gorgeous sweater.


----------



## BellaCC

etoupebirkin said:


> Along with my SO, I picked up this gorgeous sweater.
> View attachment 4169256
> View attachment 4169257
> View attachment 4169258



You're SO is gorgeous [emoji7] Do you mind me asking the price of the sweater? So pretty


----------



## etoupebirkin

BellaCC said:


> You're SO is gorgeous [emoji7] Do you mind me asking the price of the sweater? So pretty


The sweater is $1,925 and is cashmere.


----------



## jyyanks

etoupebirkin said:


> Along with my SO, I picked up this gorgeous sweater.
> View attachment 4169256
> View attachment 4169257
> View attachment 4169258


 
Congratulations on your beautiful SO - raisin chèvre is TDF! That sweater looks absolutely scrumptious - cozy and elegant!


----------



## jyyanks

meowlett said:


> So I got reeled in by my SA for a second wallet bleeding session right after I received the shipment of my phone order.
> 
> Here are the boxes of two of the three items acquired.
> 
> View attachment 4168988
> 
> 
> The bait is item #2 of my non quota bag list.
> View attachment 4168987
> View attachment 4168994
> 
> View attachment 4168995
> 
> And then I was shown the new Allure Unisex Waterproof rain cape.  Both of my SA and SM were determined to sell me that as soon as the item emerged from the shipment.  Ha ha ha.
> View attachment 4168992
> 
> I am wearing size S here.  I am 173cm and wear size 38 of H tops.
> 
> And then when my SM seeing me with the Grand Manege Cut 55cm (the swag from the H party), he told my SA to sell me another bandana so that I don't invade the closets of my H B*tches.  So here is the Brides de Gala.
> View attachment 4168993
> 
> View attachment 4168990
> 
> View attachment 4168991
> 
> Oh well, it is quite obvious that Queen B wears it better.



LOL - if you're going to have a wallet bleeding session - might as well make it count 

Congrats on the beautiful roulis - such an amazing bag and one I don't see as often.  The rain cape is so unique and super chic!!!  You wear it so well and it pairs nicely with your scarf.  Queen B is adorable with or without the scarf!


----------



## jyyanks

Mrs.O. said:


> Can anyone guess my favorite colors at the moment? : big flin:
> What do you think of the color combination, blue, white and red? Do you love it as much as I do? A little green too and it is perfect.
> I love Kelly belts, my second and third, already have one in black.
> And the sneakers were love at first glance ... I really needed a pair, not any good option to using my Chanel ballerina as walking shoes.



What a haul!!!!  Congrats on all the items - love  blue, white and red too!


----------



## allure244

Kelly 25 sellier etoupe epsom GHW. Sorry the lighting isn’t great.


----------



## renet

meowlett said:


> So I got reeled in by my SA for a second wallet bleeding session right after I received the shipment of my phone order.
> 
> Here are the boxes of two of the three items acquired.
> 
> View attachment 4168988
> 
> 
> The bait is item #2 of my non quota bag list.
> View attachment 4168987
> View attachment 4168994
> 
> View attachment 4168995
> 
> And then I was shown the new Allure Unisex Waterproof rain cape.  Both of my SA and SM were determined to sell me that as soon as the item emerged from the shipment.  Ha ha ha.
> View attachment 4168992
> 
> I am wearing size S here.  I am 173cm and wear size 38 of H tops.
> 
> And then when my SM seeing me with the Grand Manege Cut 55cm (the swag from the H party), he told my SA to sell me another bandana so that I don't invade the closets of my H B*tches.  So here is the Brides de Gala.
> View attachment 4168993
> 
> View attachment 4168990
> 
> View attachment 4168991
> 
> Oh well, it is quite obvious that Queen B wears it better.



All of them looks gorgeous on you! Your pup as adorable always!


----------



## renet

Mrs.O. said:


> Can anyone guess my favorite colors at the moment? : big flin:
> What do you think of the color combination, blue, white and red? Do you love it as much as I do? A little green too and it is perfect.
> I love Kelly belts, my second and third, already have one in black.
> And the sneakers were love at first glance ... I really needed a pair, not any good option to using my Chanel ballerina as walking shoes.



[emoji173]️ Whichever your favorite color is, they are great combi and so lovely! Difficult to choose! Personally, I love the pair of Starter sneaker. [emoji13] Should I ask my SA? [emoji23] I already have 3 pairs of sneakers from H. [emoji44]


----------



## renet

etoupebirkin said:


> Along with my SO, I picked up this gorgeous sweater.
> View attachment 4169256
> View attachment 4169257
> View attachment 4169258



Gorgeous SO!! Pretty sweater too! Congrats!


----------



## obcessd

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you for the early birthday wishes. [emoji5] I’m so glad I figured it out and I’m very grateful to this forum and it’s lovely and supportive members such as yourself [emoji173]️It was such an intimidating journey to start, but I’m glad I’m here.



Happy birthday!!! What a wonderful surprise! Do you mind sharing what formula has worked for you? I’m taking my time with it but I love hearing what has worked for them. Enjoy your bag, it’s so classic!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

I seem to be obsessed with KDs at the moment! My latest acquisition. Exotic in braise.


----------



## weibandy

etoupebirkin said:


> Along with my SO, I picked up this gorgeous sweater.
> View attachment 4169256
> View attachment 4169257
> View attachment 4169258


Omg!  Mega congratulations!  This is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> The sweater is $1,925 and is cashmere.



I was just looking at that sweater the other day but didn't even consider it because H.COM says it as wool! So glad it isn't!!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

obcessd said:


> Happy birthday!!! What a wonderful surprise! Do you mind sharing what formula has worked for you? I’m taking my time with it but I love hearing what has worked for them. Enjoy your bag, it’s so classic!



Thanks. I just posted my formula in the other thread for you. Hope it helps [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Mrs.O. said:


> Can anyone guess my favorite colors at the moment? : big flin:
> What do you think of the color combination, blue, white and red? Do you love it as much as I do? A little green too and it is perfect.
> I love Kelly belts, my second and third, already have one in black.
> And the sneakers were love at first glance ... I really needed a pair, not any good option to using my Chanel ballerina as walking shoes.



Ouu I love it. The sneakers are so cute! I haven’t seen them in the store. Are they brand new??


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

meowlett said:


> So I got reeled in by my SA for a second wallet bleeding session right after I received the shipment of my phone order.
> 
> Here are the boxes of two of the three items acquired.
> 
> View attachment 4168988
> 
> 
> The bait is item #2 of my non quota bag list.
> View attachment 4168987
> View attachment 4168994
> 
> View attachment 4168995
> 
> And then I was shown the new Allure Unisex Waterproof rain cape.  Both of my SA and SM were determined to sell me that as soon as the item emerged from the shipment.  Ha ha ha.
> View attachment 4168992
> 
> I am wearing size S here.  I am 173cm and wear size 38 of H tops.
> 
> And then when my SM seeing me with the Grand Manege Cut 55cm (the swag from the H party), he told my SA to sell me another bandana so that I don't invade the closets of my H B*tches.  So here is the Brides de Gala.
> View attachment 4168993
> 
> View attachment 4168990
> 
> View attachment 4168991
> 
> Oh well, it is quite obvious that Queen B wears it better.



You and your dogs.  Tres chic [emoji108][emoji173]️


----------



## cavalla

meowlett said:


> So I got reeled in by my SA for a second wallet bleeding session right after I received the shipment of my phone order.
> 
> Here are the boxes of two of the three items acquired.
> 
> View attachment 4168988
> 
> 
> The bait is item #2 of my non quota bag list.
> View attachment 4168987
> View attachment 4168994
> 
> View attachment 4168995
> 
> And then I was shown the new Allure Unisex Waterproof rain cape.  Both of my SA and SM were determined to sell me that as soon as the item emerged from the shipment.  Ha ha ha.
> View attachment 4168992
> 
> I am wearing size S here.  I am 173cm and wear size 38 of H tops.
> 
> And then when my SM seeing me with the Grand Manege Cut 55cm (the swag from the H party), he told my SA to sell me another bandana so that I don't invade the closets of my H B*tches.  So here is the Brides de Gala.
> View attachment 4168993
> 
> View attachment 4168990
> 
> View attachment 4168991
> 
> Oh well, it is quite obvious that Queen B wears it better.



Congrats on the bag. But that rain cape!!!! It is très chic! Would you mind sharing the price for that?


----------



## meowlett

cavalla said:


> Congrats on the bag. But that rain cape!!!! It is très chic! Would you mind sharing the price for that?


Thank you!!!
The rain cape is US$2425 plus local tax.


----------



## cavalla

meowlett said:


> Thank you!!!
> The rain cape is US$2425 plus local tax.



 Thank you!!!


----------



## meowlett

cavalla said:


> Thank you!!!


I was not planning to buy anything else.  But since I used my miles to fly to Vegas to pick up the bag, I bought it with the money I "saved".


----------



## Coconuts40

meowlett said:


> So I got reeled in by my SA for a second wallet bleeding session right after I received the shipment of my phone order.
> 
> Here are the boxes of two of the three items acquired.
> 
> View attachment 4168988
> 
> 
> The bait is item #2 of my non quota bag list.
> View attachment 4168987
> View attachment 4168994
> 
> View attachment 4168995
> 
> And then I was shown the new Allure Unisex Waterproof rain cape.  Both of my SA and SM were determined to sell me that as soon as the item emerged from the shipment.  Ha ha ha.
> View attachment 4168992
> 
> I am wearing size S here.  I am 173cm and wear size 38 of H tops.
> 
> And then when my SM seeing me with the Grand Manege Cut 55cm (the swag from the H party), he told my SA to sell me another bandana so that I don't invade the closets of my H B*tches.  So here is the Brides de Gala.
> View attachment 4168993
> 
> View attachment 4168990
> 
> View attachment 4168991
> 
> Oh well, it is quite obvious that Queen B wears it better.



Wow this rain cape is amazing!  By any chance do you think you can post a photo of the tag with the reference number on it?   I want to send it to my SA and see if my store received this.  Thank you !!


----------



## meowlett

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow this rain cape is amazing!  By any chance do you think you can post a photo of the tag with the reference number on it?   I want to send it to my SA and see if my store received this.  Thank you !!


Picture of my receipt...


H800421E


----------



## Coconuts40

meowlett said:


> Picture of my receipt...
> View attachment 4170102
> 
> H800421E



Thank you so much !!  
Congratulations on your purchases, everything looks amazing on you !


----------



## MAGJES

etoupebirkin said:


> Along with my SO, I picked up this gorgeous sweater.
> View attachment 4169256
> View attachment 4169257
> View attachment 4169258


Gorgeous Sweater!


----------



## jyyanks

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4169390
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 sellier etoupe epsom GHW. Sorry the lighting isn’t great.



How did I miss this???? Beautiful and elegant - congrats!!!


----------



## Purseperson420

Mai1981 said:


> Congrats! It seem very useful. Do you mind posts picture of what you can fit inside? TIA



It is quite useful! Unfortunately I left this piece at my parents house when I visited the east coast this summer (I live in the west coast). So I am unable to access it for photos - so sorry!! When I return for the holidays I will! It is very roomy and can fit tons of cards, compact, and other small items such as headphones, hair ties, slimmer items would work best so it doesn’t pucker. Sorry again that I can’t post photos at the moment!


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> I was not planning to buy anything else.  But since I used my miles to fly to Vegas to pick up the bag, I bought it with the money I "saved".


Excellent thinking! I think that rationalizing purchases is a shopping skill to be used at every opportunity. It’s worked for me for 6+ decades.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> I was just looking at that sweater the other day but didn't even consider it because H.COM says it as wool! So glad it isn't!!!


IF,  I just looked at the tag. It IS wool. I just assumed it was cashmere because I was trying on other sweaters and they were cashmere. It's not itchy at all; and I am fussy. And perhaps, it will be more durable than cashmere.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> IF,  I just looked at the tag. It IS wool. I just assumed it was cashmere because I was trying on other sweaters and they were cashmere. It's not itchy at all; and I am fussy. And perhaps, it will be more durable than cashmere.


Oh good to know because I am fussy as well. Wool really bothers me... maybe I will try it to see if it works for me too. It is soooo pretty!


----------



## fabuleux

I couldn’t resist the call of the orange box and I got this stunning Birkin 40 in Fjord leather Bleu Tempête: it’s perfect!! I m so glad to add it to my collection. I’m VERY happy!!


----------



## allanrvj

fabuleux said:


> I couldn’t resist the call of the orange box and I got this stunning Birkin 40 in Fjord leather Bleu Tempête: it’s perfect!! I m so glad to add it to my collection. I’m VERY happy!!
> View attachment 4170709
> 
> View attachment 4170711
> 
> View attachment 4170710


Oh wow, you're on a roll!  Congrats!


----------



## ehy12

fabuleux said:


> I couldn’t resist the call of the orange box and I got this stunning Birkin 40 in Fjord leather Bleu Tempête: it’s perfect!! I m so glad to add it to my collection. I’m VERY happy!!
> View attachment 4170709
> 
> View attachment 4170711
> 
> View attachment 4170710


Love love the color!!!


----------



## MAGJES

fabuleux said:


> I couldn’t resist the call of the orange box and I got this stunning Birkin 40 in Fjord leather Bleu Tempête: it’s perfect!! I m so glad to add it to my collection. I’m VERY happy!!
> View attachment 4170709
> 
> View attachment 4170711
> 
> View attachment 4170710


Such a beautiful BLUE!


----------



## bagidiotic

fabuleux said:


> I couldn’t resist the call of the orange box and I got this stunning Birkin 40 in Fjord leather Bleu Tempête: it’s perfect!! I m so glad to add it to my collection. I’m VERY happy!!
> View attachment 4170709
> 
> View attachment 4170711
> 
> View attachment 4170710


Call from where?
Unbelievable luck !!!
Fjord and blue tempete?
They are both rested for years


----------



## fabuleux

bagidiotic said:


> Call from where?
> Unbelievable luck !!!
> Fjord and blue tempete?
> They are both rested for years


It's not a magical Hermès boutique story. I was looking for a B40 in Fjord because I read that this leather is quite tough and somewhat water-resistant. I found this one on Fashionphile a few days ago. It's from 2012 and looks brand new.


----------



## csetcos

fabuleux said:


> It's not a magical Hermès boutique story. I was looking for a B40 in Fjord because I read that this leather is quite tough and somewhat water-resistant. I found this one on Fashionphile a few days ago. It's from 2012 and looks brand new.



So glad you got this! And what a deal! I had also been watching it as it was such a bargain. Well, for H anyways!! [emoji173]️


----------



## fabuleux

csetcos said:


> So glad you got this! And what a deal! I had also been watching it as it was such a bargain. Well, for H anyways!! [emoji173]️


Thanks my friend! The size was right, the color was awesome, and the price was excellent. I couldn't pass it!


----------



## BleuSaphir

fabuleux said:


> I couldn’t resist the call of the orange box and I got this stunning Birkin 40 in Fjord leather Bleu Tempête: it’s perfect!! I m so glad to add it to my collection. I’m VERY happy!!
> View attachment 4170709
> 
> View attachment 4170711
> 
> View attachment 4170710



It make your collection consistent with your LV slate blue monogram bags! [emoji170]
It seem you have officially join the orange side for good! lol


----------



## papertiger

etoupebirkin said:


> Along with my SO, I picked up this gorgeous sweater.
> View attachment 4169256
> View attachment 4169257
> View attachment 4169258



Both exquisite, congratulations on such lovely new things


----------



## papertiger

Mrs.O. said:


> Can anyone guess my favorite colors at the moment? : big flin:
> What do you think of the color combination, blue, white and red? Do you love it as much as I do? A little green too and it is perfect.
> I love Kelly belts, my second and third, already have one in black.
> And the sneakers were love at first glance ... I really needed a pair, not any good option to using my Chanel ballerina as walking shoes.



Very cool, I ca see you in everything here


----------



## fabuleux

BleuSaphir said:


> It make your collection consistent with your LV slate blue monogram bags! [emoji170]
> It seem you have officially join the orange side for good! lol


True!  It looks like my LV Slate bags!! I am going to compare the two colors when I get home.


----------



## BleuSaphir

fabuleux said:


> True!  It looks like my LV Slate bags!! I am going to compare the two colors when I get home.



It literally the first thing that pop up in my head when I saw this color. [emoji170]


----------



## birkin10600

Another new to me tpm Evelyne knocked at my door today. She's I □ stamped, 13 years old beauty. Box calf in Raisin color.


----------



## birkin10600

Together with her sister tpm barenia ebene.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

fabuleux said:


> I couldn’t resist the call of the orange box and I got this stunning Birkin 40 in Fjord leather Bleu Tempête: it’s perfect!! I m so glad to add it to my collection. I’m VERY happy!!
> View attachment 4170709
> 
> View attachment 4170711
> 
> View attachment 4170710



The bag is stunning.   Wear it in good health.


----------



## cavalla

meowlett said:


> I was not planning to buy anything else.  But since I used my miles to fly to Vegas to pick up the bag, I bought it with the money I "saved".



Plus by buying the bag, you probably get some sort of points on cc as well, let's consider that making money!


----------



## cavalla

etoupebirkin said:


> IF,  I just looked at the tag. It IS wool. I just assumed it was cashmere because I was trying on other sweaters and they were cashmere. It's not itchy at all; and I am fussy. And perhaps, it will be more durable than cashmere.



I tried this a few weeks ago and I thought it was cashmere as well! I almost brought it home but I'm destined to get my white sweaters dirty as soon as I wear them, so had to say no. That was tough! This is really pretty. Congrats! Wear it in good health!


----------



## meowlett

cavalla said:


> Plus by buying the bag, you probably get some sort of points on cc as well, let's consider that making money!


I am sure my SA will agree.    My hubby's eyes will probably roll to the back of his head.
I get very good miles on my CC.  And with that, I "save" $$$$ on my future H trips.  So yes, I am definitely making money while diversifying my investments (yes, the bags are investments even though I never sell them ).


----------



## cavalla

meowlett said:


> I am sure my SA will agree.    My hubby's eyes will probably roll to the back of his head.
> I get very good miles on my CC.  And with that, I "save" $$$$ on my future H trips.  So yes, I am definitely making money while diversifying my investments (yes, the bags are investments even though I never sell them ).


----------



## pjhm

fabuleux said:


> It's not a magical Hermès boutique story. I was looking for a B40 in Fjord because I read that this leather is quite tough and somewhat water-resistant. I found this one on Fashionphile a few days ago. It's from 2012 and looks brand new.


Mod shot please, only a guy can rock a size 40!


----------



## fabuleux

pjhm said:


> Mod shot please, only a guy can rock a size 40!


Here you go!


----------



## Lilikay

fabuleux said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4171113


Amazing!


----------



## fabuleux

Leileka said:


> Amazing!


Thank you. The 40 is a great size on guys.


----------



## Lilikay

meowlett said:


> I am sure my SA will agree.    My hubby's eyes will probably roll to the back of his head.
> I get very good miles on my CC.  And with that, I "save" $$$$ on my future H trips.  So yes, I am definitely making money while diversifying my investments (yes, the bags are investments even though I never sell them ).


I couldn’t agree more. Makes total sense to me


----------



## Lilikay

fabuleux said:


> Thank you. The 40 is a great size on guys.


It’s not for every guy though, but you look great! Congrats!


----------



## csetcos

fabuleux said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4171113



Dear fabuleux- that COLOR!!! So amazing. I now use B35s exclusively but that would be one B40 that would make me cave. It looks “fabuleux” on you [emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

birkin10600 said:


> Another new to me tpm Evelyne knocked at my door today. She's I □ stamped, 13 years old beauty. Box calf in Raisin color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170972
> View attachment 4170973


Raisin in Box was a true purple 13 years ago. Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## periogirl28

fabuleux said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4171113


This size suits you really well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved. 

Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wandering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273


Wow~~ that is just a beautiful B! Love love love the color combo!


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wandering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273



congratulations with you BBB !!!
perfect combo!!  you did good


----------



## birkin10600

periogirl28 said:


> Raisin in Box was a true purple 13 years ago. Enjoy in the best of health! [emoji813]


Agree with you. Thank you sweetie![emoji173]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> congratulations with you BBB !!!
> perfect combo!!  you did good


Thanks so much !!


----------



## pjhm

fabuleux said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4171113


Looks great- like a movie star


----------



## cocomlle

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273



 I just died! It's so beautiful!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cocomlle said:


> I just died! It's so beautiful!


Thanks ! Love Blue Hydra.  Just the right amount of pop.


----------



## Rouge H

Stunning-oh did I say stunning
The colors are perfect together, you did well. Congrats.


----------



## MyCasualObsession

mcpro said:


> congratulations with you BBB !!!
> perfect combo!!  you did good



Congratulaions! It looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## park56

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273


Wow and chèvre! Enjoy the bag and your vacation


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273



Sooooo beautifullll! My 2 favorite blues!  Congrats, chkpfbeliever! Enjoy your vacation with this beautiful baby! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## Mrs.O.

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Ouu I love it. The sneakers are so cute! I haven’t seen them in the store. Are they brand new??



I think so, they are not even shown on some websites, I think I found them on the US site, but not Europe. 
Only in black and orange/pink. I LOVE them! Hopefully in your store soon


----------



## dooneybaby

meowlett said:


> So I got reeled in by my SA for a second wallet bleeding session right after I received the shipment of my phone order.
> 
> Here are the boxes of two of the three items acquired.
> 
> View attachment 4168988
> 
> 
> The bait is item #2 of my non quota bag list.
> View attachment 4168987
> View attachment 4168994
> 
> View attachment 4168995
> 
> And then I was shown the new Allure Unisex Waterproof rain cape.  Both of my SA and SM were determined to sell me that as soon as the item emerged from the shipment.  Ha ha ha.
> View attachment 4168992
> 
> I am wearing size S here.  I am 173cm and wear size 38 of H tops.
> 
> And then when my SM seeing me with the Grand Manege Cut 55cm (the swag from the H party), he told my SA to sell me another bandana so that I don't invade the closets of my H B*tches.  So here is the Brides de Gala.
> View attachment 4168993
> 
> View attachment 4168990
> 
> View attachment 4168991
> 
> Oh well, it is quite obvious that Queen B wears it better.


Queen B is giving a very dignified expression. LOL!


----------



## DR2014

fabuleux said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4171113


Wow, gorgeous!!  And the bag is great too!


----------



## Mrs.O.

jyyanks said:


> What a haul!!!!  Congrats on all the items - love  blue, white and red too!


Thanks  It was my first haul, fun  glad you liked it! It sure is the best color combinations


----------



## Mrs.O.

renet said:


> [emoji173]️ Whichever your favorite color is, they are great combi and so lovely! Difficult to choose! Personally, I love the pair of Starter sneaker. [emoji13] Should I ask my SA? [emoji23] I already have 3 pairs of sneakers from H. [emoji44]




Thanks! They are lovely right? Of course you should ask your SA! GO GET THEM!  You can never have to many H shoes, bags or scarfs


----------



## Mrs.O.

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4169390
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 sellier etoupe epsom GHW. Sorry the lighting isn’t great.



So beautiful! Love the stitching.


----------



## Mrs.O.

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273


Looks great, what a perfect combinations of colors, congratulations


----------



## lynne_ross

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273


Wow!!! Gorgeous bag! Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## renet

My day wasn’t so great BOD today.  Decided to visit my SA for some treats...like a Calvi card holder or other SLGs.

I just wore a pair of jeans and cotton top, with a Nylon handbag and walked into H to see my SA.

When I reached, she was serving a customer.  I guess both of us were her long-time customer (I will be with her for exactly 2 years tomorrow!).  She was serving this nice, pretty lady some bracelets and I just finished drinking their coffee and thought I would also browse the bracelet collections.  She invited me to browse together.  I was not really keen though, there were CDCs and KDs in various color tones, until she popped “let’s try some exotic leather KD”.  I was like “hmm...ok”. [emoji23] 

The rest is history, honestly...I am sold the moment she showed this piece to me and put it on my wrist!  My very first croc bracelet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







Sorry for this lengthy message but I now know why some of you appreciate their croc piece! [emoji8]

I left H with happiness and freshness to fight rest of the day!  Thank you to my dear SA and H!  [emoji2]


----------



## renet

Mrs.O. said:


> Thanks! They are lovely right? Of course you should ask your SA! GO GET THEM!  You can never have to many H shoes, bags or scarfs



Yes, all of them are so lovely, Mrs O!  [emoji7]
I did go and see my SA today!  Unfortunately, they ran out of my size for this pair of Starter sneaker.  She will look out for my size in the new stock. Hope they will come soon but she wasn’t sure when too. [emoji5]


----------



## Mrs.O.

renet said:


> Yes, all of them are so lovely, Mrs O!  [emoji7]
> I did go and see my SA today!  Unfortunately, they ran out of my size for this pair of Starter sneaker.  She will look out for my size in the new stock. Hope they will come soon but she wasn’t sure when too. [emoji5]



Oh I must have been lucky, you are not the first to say they did not have your size. 
I hope your SA will fix them for you. I keep my fingers crossed. 
What other H sneakers do you have?


----------



## Mrs.O.

renet said:


> My day wasn’t so great BOD today.  Decided to visit my SA for some treats...like a Calvi card holder or other SLGs.
> 
> I just wore a pair of jeans and cotton top, with a Nylon handbag and walked into H to see my SA.
> 
> When I reached, she was serving a customer.  I guess both of us were her long-time customer (I will be with her for exactly 2 years tomorrow!).  She was serving this nice, pretty lady some bracelets and I just finished drinking their coffee and thought I would also browse the bracelet collections.  She invited me to browse together.  I was not really keen though, there were CDCs and KDs in various color tones, until she popped “let’s try some exotic leather KD”.  I was like “hmm...ok”. [emoji23]
> 
> The rest is history, honestly...I am sold the moment she showed this piece to me and put it on my wrist!  My very first croc bracelet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4171544
> View attachment 4171550
> View attachment 4171551
> View attachment 4171552
> 
> 
> Sorry for this lengthy message but I now know why some of you appreciate their croc piece! [emoji8]
> 
> I left H with happiness and freshness to fight rest of the day!  Thank you to my dear SA and H!  [emoji2]



This is almost better than the starter sneakers, wow! This bracelet is beautiful!


----------



## renet

Mrs.O. said:


> Oh I must have been lucky, you are not the first to say they did not have your size.
> I hope your SA will fix them for you. I keep my fingers crossed.
> What other H sneakers do you have?



Thank you, Mrs. O! Very kind of you! 
I have Oxygene, Quicker and Run sneakers. 
H shoes are the most comfortable for me and I love them all.


----------



## FreddieMac

fabuleux said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4171113



This looks so good on you, congratulations.


----------



## renet

Mrs.O. said:


> This is almost better than the starter sneakers, wow! This bracelet is beautiful!



Thank you for your kind words! And I [emoji173]️ this KD! The first always made an impression but honestly, I’m glad my SA shown me this piece. [emoji7]


----------



## renet

birkin10600 said:


> Together with her sister tpm barenia ebene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170975



Both are so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## fabuleux

FreddieMac said:


> This looks so good on you, congratulations.


Thank you so much! I am L O V I N G it!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

One of the sa at my home store lovingly calls my puppy “Barenia”. Fast forward a few months, I just brought home a mini roulis in barenia faubourg with permabrass hardware~ 

His curious little nose is sniffing the intoxicating smell of barenia!


----------



## DR2014

renet said:


> My day wasn’t so great BOD today.  Decided to visit my SA for some treats...like a Calvi card holder or other SLGs.
> 
> I just wore a pair of jeans and cotton top, with a Nylon handbag and walked into H to see my SA.
> 
> When I reached, she was serving a customer.  I guess both of us were her long-time customer (I will be with her for exactly 2 years tomorrow!).  She was serving this nice, pretty lady some bracelets and I just finished drinking their coffee and thought I would also browse the bracelet collections.  She invited me to browse together.  I was not really keen though, there were CDCs and KDs in various color tones, until she popped “let’s try some exotic leather KD”.  I was like “hmm...ok”. [emoji23]
> 
> The rest is history, honestly...I am sold the moment she showed this piece to me and put it on my wrist!  My very first croc bracelet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4171544
> View attachment 4171550
> View attachment 4171551
> View attachment 4171552
> 
> 
> Sorry for this lengthy message but I now know why some of you appreciate their croc piece! [emoji8]
> 
> I left H with happiness and freshness to fight rest of the day!  Thank you to my dear SA and H!  [emoji2]


Its so special and beautiful, renet!  Congratulations!


----------



## birkin10600

renet said:


> Both are so gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7] Congrats!


Thank you dear![emoji173]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

renet said:


> My day wasn’t so great BOD today.  Decided to visit my SA for some treats...like a Calvi card holder or other SLGs.
> 
> I just wore a pair of jeans and cotton top, with a Nylon handbag and walked into H to see my SA.
> 
> When I reached, she was serving a customer.  I guess both of us were her long-time customer (I will be with her for exactly 2 years tomorrow!).  She was serving this nice, pretty lady some bracelets and I just finished drinking their coffee and thought I would also browse the bracelet collections.  She invited me to browse together.  I was not really keen though, there were CDCs and KDs in various color tones, until she popped “let’s try some exotic leather KD”.  I was like “hmm...ok”. [emoji23]
> 
> The rest is history, honestly...I am sold the moment she showed this piece to me and put it on my wrist!  My very first croc bracelet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4171544
> View attachment 4171550
> View attachment 4171551
> View attachment 4171552
> 
> 
> Sorry for this lengthy message but I now know why some of you appreciate their croc piece! [emoji8]
> 
> I left H with happiness and freshness to fight rest of the day!  Thank you to my dear SA and H!  [emoji2]


I love KD and it is even more special in croc !


----------



## Bentley143

Hey everyone! Yesterday I got this beauty.

Kelly 25 Epsom with gold hardware in Rose Azalee.


----------



## MAGJES

Bentley143 said:


> Hey everyone! Yesterday I got this beauty.
> 
> Kelly 25 Epsom with gold hardware in Rose Azalee.


So pretty!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273


Wow! Beautiful blue combo! Perfect color combinations! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

Bentley143 said:


> Hey everyone! Yesterday I got this beauty.
> 
> Kelly 25 Epsom with gold hardware in Rose Azalee.


Beautiful Kelly! Love the color! Congratulations


----------



## MAGJES

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273


Stunning!!!


----------



## Lilikay

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273


Omg, I died! Congrats! It’s stunning.


----------



## Lilikay

Bentley143 said:


> Hey everyone! Yesterday I got this beauty.
> 
> Kelly 25 Epsom with gold hardware in Rose Azalee.


So pretty!


----------



## bagidiotic

Bentley143 said:


> Hey everyone! Yesterday I got this beauty.
> 
> Kelly 25 Epsom with gold hardware in Rose Azalee.


This is too dreamy and tdf


----------



## Aelfaerie

Picked up some twillies (via chargesend), some bi-color calvis, and even tracked down 70s (my favorite scarf size)!


----------



## MAGJES

I’ve been working on my “neutral” bag collection. It’s new for me as I usually gravitate toward pop color bags!
Bleu Nuit was on my wishlist and I am overjoyed to now own this elegant neutral color in a K28. 

My little Blue Nugget.


----------



## tannfran

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273



Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## renet

DR2014 said:


> Its so special and beautiful, renet!  Congratulations!


Thank you, DR2014!  [emoji173]️ it alot. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> I love KD and it is even more special in croc !


Thank you, chkpfbeliever!  And I found out this color is Bourgogne.  I have not seen this color before this one. There was another piece and on the box it stated Bourgogne color but irl, that piece looks more brown while this piece of mine has more red tone. There was also a black croc KD yesterday but only this one came home with me.  We agreed this one with more red suits me better.


----------



## StaceyLyn

Aelfaerie said:


> Picked up some twillies (via chargesend), some bi-color calvis, and even tracked down 70s (my favorite scarf size)!
> View attachment 4171849
> 
> View attachment 4171850
> 
> View attachment 4171851
> 
> View attachment 4171852
> 
> View attachment 4171853


Those Calvi colors look great! What are the colors combos?  TIA


----------



## renet

Bentley143 said:


> Hey everyone! Yesterday I got this beauty.
> 
> Kelly 25 Epsom with gold hardware in Rose Azalee.



Congrats, Bentley! This is such a sweet color! Pretty bag! [emoji7]


----------



## DR2014

MAGJES said:


> I’ve been working on my “neutral” bag collection. It’s new for me as I usually gravitate toward pop color bags!
> Bleu Nuit was on my wishlist and I am overjoyed to now own this elegant neutral color in a K28.
> 
> My little Blue Nugget.


congratulations, Magjes!  Its beautiful, I love it!!


----------



## DR2014

renet said:


> Thank you, DR2014!  [emoji173]️ it alot.
> 
> 
> Thank you, chkpfbeliever!  And I found out this color is Bourgogne.  I have not seen this color before this one. There was another piece and on the box it stated Bourgogne color but irl, that piece looks more brown while this piece of mine has more red tone. There was also a black croc KD yesterday but only this one came home with me.  We agreed this one with more red suits me better.


Great color!  I am eyeing a KD in black box with gold hw to match my new bag (BBK, GHW).  Or is that too matchy-matchy??


----------



## renet

DR2014 said:


> Great color!  I am eyeing a KD in black box with gold hw to match my new bag (BBK, GHW).  Or is that too matchy-matchy??



I feel that will be awesome!  Cannot wait for you to get the black box KD to match with your UHG! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> My day wasn’t so great BOD today.  Decided to visit my SA for some treats...like a Calvi card holder or other SLGs.
> 
> I just wore a pair of jeans and cotton top, with a Nylon handbag and walked into H to see my SA.
> 
> When I reached, she was serving a customer.  I guess both of us were her long-time customer (I will be with her for exactly 2 years tomorrow!).  She was serving this nice, pretty lady some bracelets and I just finished drinking their coffee and thought I would also browse the bracelet collections.  She invited me to browse together.  I was not really keen though, there were CDCs and KDs in various color tones, until she popped “let’s try some exotic leather KD”.  I was like “hmm...ok”. [emoji23]
> 
> The rest is history, honestly...I am sold the moment she showed this piece to me and put it on my wrist!  My very first croc bracelet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4171544
> View attachment 4171550
> View attachment 4171551
> View attachment 4171552
> 
> 
> Sorry for this lengthy message but I now know why some of you appreciate their croc piece! [emoji8]
> 
> I left H with happiness and freshness to fight rest of the day!  Thank you to my dear SA and H!  [emoji2]


Beautiful KD! Beautiful color! congrats! 
"Let's try some..." or, "Would you like to see..." are some of the most dangerous words spoken at H store!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> One of the sa at my home store lovingly calls my puppy “Barenia”. Fast forward a few months, I just brought home a mini roulis in barenia faubourg with permabrass hardware~
> 
> His curious little nose is sniffing the intoxicating smell of barenia!
> 
> View attachment 4171617


Your doggy matches your bag so well! You are going to look soooo cool when you take your doggy out for a walk with your gorgeous BF mini roulis! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Bentley143 said:


> Hey everyone! Yesterday I got this beauty.
> 
> Kelly 25 Epsom with gold hardware in Rose Azalee.


OMG!  one of my favourite colors! Your K25 is TDF! wow! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MAGJES said:


> I’ve been working on my “neutral” bag collection. It’s new for me as I usually gravitate toward pop color bags!
> Bleu Nuit was on my wishlist and I am overjoyed to now own this elegant neutral color in a K28.
> 
> My little Blue Nugget.


That is a gorgeous bag! K28 is my favorite size! serious envy~!


----------



## surfchick

renet said:


> My day wasn’t so great BOD today.  Decided to visit my SA for some treats...like a Calvi card holder or other SLGs.
> 
> I just wore a pair of jeans and cotton top, with a Nylon handbag and walked into H to see my SA.
> 
> When I reached, she was serving a customer.  I guess both of us were her long-time customer (I will be with her for exactly 2 years tomorrow!).  She was serving this nice, pretty lady some bracelets and I just finished drinking their coffee and thought I would also browse the bracelet collections.  She invited me to browse together.  I was not really keen though, there were CDCs and KDs in various color tones, until she popped “let’s try some exotic leather KD”.  I was like “hmm...ok”. [emoji23]
> 
> The rest is history, honestly...I am sold the moment she showed this piece to me and put it on my wrist!  My very first croc bracelet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4171544
> View attachment 4171550
> View attachment 4171551
> View attachment 4171552
> 
> 
> Sorry for this lengthy message but I now know why some of you appreciate their croc piece! [emoji8]
> 
> I left H with happiness and freshness to fight rest of the day!  Thank you to my dear SA and H!  [emoji2]


Very nice! Beautiful color!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

I hope it's okay to post these here. If it's in the wrong place, please delete...

I procrastinated on which pattern to purchase for coffee/tea set for 2 months! It was driving me crazy so I did a crazy thing; bought little of each and try them out...


Then Apart from the Balcon de Guadaiquivir,  I made a wacky choice...


The blue plates under the cups are Bleus d'Ailleurs bread and butter plate! The cups are yellow on the outside and it's very pretty.

I should have stopped here....but NOOOOO, I had to do a celebration shopping for  for finally shopping the tableware (huh?)  It was hard work...so I shopped for fun stuff...


Would someone please let me know where the ban Island is located? I think I need to go there....
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## jyyanks

birkin10600 said:


> Together with her sister tpm barenia ebene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170975



Raisin box calf and ebene barenia???? Wow -2 HG’s!!!!!


----------



## jyyanks

fabuleux said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4171113



Love it!  You look amazing!!!


----------



## jyyanks

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273



Eeeek! My 2 favorite blues!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

jyyanks said:


> Love it!  You look amazing!!!


Thank you. I love this bag!


----------



## jyyanks

renet said:


> My day wasn’t so great BOD today.  Decided to visit my SA for some treats...like a Calvi card holder or other SLGs.
> 
> I just wore a pair of jeans and cotton top, with a Nylon handbag and walked into H to see my SA.
> 
> When I reached, she was serving a customer.  I guess both of us were her long-time customer (I will be with her for exactly 2 years tomorrow!).  She was serving this nice, pretty lady some bracelets and I just finished drinking their coffee and thought I would also browse the bracelet collections.  She invited me to browse together.  I was not really keen though, there were CDCs and KDs in various color tones, until she popped “let’s try some exotic leather KD”.  I was like “hmm...ok”. [emoji23]
> 
> The rest is history, honestly...I am sold the moment she showed this piece to me and put it on my wrist!  My very first croc bracelet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4171544
> View attachment 4171550
> View attachment 4171551
> View attachment 4171552
> 
> 
> Sorry for this lengthy message but I now know why some of you appreciate their croc piece! [emoji8]
> 
> I left H with happiness and freshness to fight rest of the day!  Thank you to my dear SA and H!  [emoji2]



Congrats - isn’t it amazing how H can turn a bad day into a good one?


----------



## jyyanks

TresBeauHermes said:


> I hope it's okay to post these here. If it's in the wrong place, please delete...
> 
> I procrastinated on which pattern to purchase for coffee/tea set for 2 months! It was driving me crazy so I did a crazy thing; bought little of each and try them out...
> View attachment 4172191
> 
> Then Apart from the Balcon de Guadaiquivir,  I made a wacky choice...
> View attachment 4172189
> 
> The blue plates under the cups are Bleus d'Ailleurs bread and butter plate! The cups are yellow on the outside and it's very pretty.
> 
> I should have stopped here....but NOOOOO, I had to do a celebration shopping for  for finally shopping the tableware (huh?)  It was hard work...so I shopped for fun stuff...
> View attachment 4172215
> 
> Would someone please let me know where the ban Island is located? I think I need to go there....
> Thank you for letting me share!



Wow!!!  Such amazing pieces. I don’t own any H home items but your reveal is making me reconsider. The fun stuff is awesome too! Congrats!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> I hope it's okay to post these here. If it's in the wrong place, please delete...
> 
> I procrastinated on which pattern to purchase for coffee/tea set for 2 months! It was driving me crazy so I did a crazy thing; bought little of each and try them out...
> View attachment 4172191
> 
> Then Apart from the Balcon de Guadaiquivir,  I made a wacky choice...
> View attachment 4172189
> 
> The blue plates under the cups are Bleus d'Ailleurs bread and butter plate! The cups are yellow on the outside and it's very pretty.
> 
> I should have stopped here....but NOOOOO, I had to do a celebration shopping for  for finally shopping the tableware (huh?)  It was hard work...so I shopped for fun stuff...
> View attachment 4172215
> 
> Would someone please let me know where the ban Island is located? I think I need to go there....
> Thank you for letting me share!



Omg I love it [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Bentley143 said:


> Hey everyone! Yesterday I got this beauty.
> 
> Kelly 25 Epsom with gold hardware in Rose Azalee.



Love love love [emoji173]️


----------



## disappeared

TresBeauHermes said:


> I hope it's okay to post these here. If it's in the wrong place, please delete...
> 
> I procrastinated on which pattern to purchase for coffee/tea set for 2 months! It was driving me crazy so I did a crazy thing; bought little of each and try them out...
> View attachment 4172191
> 
> Then Apart from the Balcon de Guadaiquivir,  I made a wacky choice...
> View attachment 4172189
> 
> The blue plates under the cups are Bleus d'Ailleurs bread and butter plate! The cups are yellow on the outside and it's very pretty.
> 
> I should have stopped here....but NOOOOO, I had to do a celebration shopping for  for finally shopping the tableware (huh?)  It was hard work...so I shopped for fun stuff...
> View attachment 4172215
> 
> Would someone please let me know where the ban Island is located? I think I need to go there....
> Thank you for letting me share!


Great haul! Hmm.. I sense a bag may be coming your way shortly!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jyyanks said:


> Wow!!!  Such amazing pieces. I don’t own any H home items but your reveal is making me reconsider. The fun stuff is awesome too! Congrats!


Thank you! I think H home is calling you~~~


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Omg I love it [emoji173]️[emoji7]


Thank you~


----------



## TresBeauHermes

disappeared said:


> Great haul! Hmm.. I sense a bag may be coming your way shortly!


Uh oh....which way is it to ban island?


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful KD! Beautiful color! congrats!
> "Let's try some..." or, "Would you like to see..." are some of the most dangerous words spoken at H store!



Thank you, dear! [emoji6]
If the offer is interesting, that magic sentence would be like you be in heaven when you see the item. [emoji28][emoji38]


----------



## renet

surfchick said:


> Very nice! Beautiful color!



Thank you, surfchick! [emoji1]


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> I hope it's okay to post these here. If it's in the wrong place, please delete...
> 
> I procrastinated on which pattern to purchase for coffee/tea set for 2 months! It was driving me crazy so I did a crazy thing; bought little of each and try them out...
> View attachment 4172191
> 
> Then Apart from the Balcon de Guadaiquivir,  I made a wacky choice...
> View attachment 4172189
> 
> The blue plates under the cups are Bleus d'Ailleurs bread and butter plate! The cups are yellow on the outside and it's very pretty.
> 
> I should have stopped here....but NOOOOO, I had to do a celebration shopping for  for finally shopping the tableware (huh?)  It was hard work...so I shopped for fun stuff...
> View attachment 4172215
> 
> Would someone please let me know where the ban Island is located? I think I need to go there....
> Thank you for letting me share!



Love the blue and red tableware! I can see your “stress” over which to get! Great decisions to mix, you get best of both worlds! 

Ban island - yeah, I’m looking for this place too! [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Love the blue and red tableware! I can see your “stress” over which to get! Great decisions to mix, you get best of both worlds!
> 
> Ban island - yeah, I’m looking for this place too! [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


Thank you renet~ Stress is over! yay!
BTW,  I would LOVE to see you wearing your KD with your new bags in action! 
Please let me know when you find ban island! I'll be right behind you!


----------



## Hat Trick

TresBeauHermes said:


> I hope it's okay to post these here. If it's in the wrong place, please delete...
> 
> I procrastinated on which pattern to purchase for coffee/tea set for 2 months! It was driving me crazy so I did a crazy thing; bought little of each and try them out...
> View attachment 4172191
> 
> Then Apart from the Balcon de Guadaiquivir,  I made a wacky choice...
> View attachment 4172189
> 
> The blue plates under the cups are Bleus d'Ailleurs bread and butter plate! The cups are yellow on the outside and it's very pretty.
> 
> I should have stopped here....but NOOOOO, I had to do a celebration shopping for  for finally shopping the tableware (huh?)  It was hard work...so I shopped for fun stuff...
> View attachment 4172215
> 
> Would someone please let me know where the ban Island is located? I think I need to go there....
> Thank you for letting me share!



Lovely choices!
No point in sending you a ticket and directions to Ban Island... the H cruise liner stops by to pick up wayward travellers way too often!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hat Trick said:


> Lovely choices!
> No point in sending you a ticket and directions to Ban Island... the H cruise liner stops by to pick up wayward travellers way too often!!!


 ahahaha! I'll bring my dingy!


----------



## Livia1

MAGJES said:


> I’ve been working on my “neutral” bag collection. It’s new for me as I usually gravitate toward pop color bags!
> Bleu Nuit was on my wishlist and I am overjoyed to now own this elegant neutral color in a K28.
> 
> My little Blue Nugget.



Such a gorgeous blue!
Many congrats.


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you renet~ Stress is over! yay!
> BTW,  I would LOVE to see you wearing your KD with your new bags in action!
> Please let me know when you find ban island! I'll be right behind you!



Sure! 

Lets also make sure we are obedient on the ban island [emoji267], cut off from H world [emoji288] !  [emoji38]


----------



## renet

jyyanks said:


> Congrats - isn’t it amazing how H can turn a bad day into a good one?



Thank you, jyyanks!  Yes, H and my SA - both are great and amazjng! [emoji6]


----------



## DR2014

TresBeauHermes said:


> I hope it's okay to post these here. If it's in the wrong place, please delete...
> 
> I procrastinated on which pattern to purchase for coffee/tea set for 2 months! It was driving me crazy so I did a crazy thing; bought little of each and try them out...
> View attachment 4172191
> 
> Then Apart from the Balcon de Guadaiquivir,  I made a wacky choice...
> View attachment 4172189
> 
> The blue plates under the cups are Bleus d'Ailleurs bread and butter plate! The cups are yellow on the outside and it's very pretty.
> 
> I should have stopped here....but NOOOOO, I had to do a celebration shopping for  for finally shopping the tableware (huh?)  It was hard work...so I shopped for fun stuff...
> View attachment 4172215
> 
> Would someone please let me know where the ban Island is located? I think I need to go there....
> Thank you for letting me share!


Wow, I love the blue and yellow cups!  I've never seen them!


----------



## perpetualgirl

Hubby brought home a Mini Dog Double Tour in “Gold” from Las Vegas. I saw a yellow bag coming at me when he opened his suitcase and was jumping up and down haha! He knew I had wanted this one for a long time, and couldn’t find it. He was in a hurry during a conference and walked into the store in old shorts and a tshirt, saw the bracelet in the case, and said, “I want that one please!” They said they didn’t have any they could sell him so he said I was in the computer, and then they said they would sell him the one in the case. I don’t quite understand the way things work in the store, but hey - I’m super happy with my new bracelet! I’m trying to keep the plastic cover intact as long as possible LOL...


----------



## krawford

Calvi in Bleu Indigo. Carre 90 Baobab Cat. CW12. The vert is beautiful


----------



## mygoodies

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273



chkpfbeliever: My dear gaaawwdddd....she’s a STUNNNERRRR! BE and BH in Chevre is GORGY!!!! Simply PERFECT! Enjoy this beautyyyyyy !


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My first baby b is a two-tone! Blue indigo box calf with anemone piping and interior. BI is a very dark blue and looks black in almost all lighting. I’m so in love with the look and feel of box WOW


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DR2014 said:


> Wow, I love the blue and yellow cups!  I've never seen them!


Just (enabling) FYI: it's Bleus d'Ailleurs Bowl (it's a cup, but they call it bowl--don't know why). Its VERY light , dishwasher safe, and microwave safe.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first baby b is a two-tone! Blue indigo box calf with anemone piping and interior. BI is a very dark blue and looks black in almost all lighting. I’m so in love with the look and feel of box WOW
> 
> View attachment 4172832
> 
> View attachment 4172833


WOW! I am in love with your gorgeous B!  Box B is my dream bag! The Anemone piping and interior is TDF! So beautiful! congratulations!!!


----------



## traumamama

My first B!

I went to go pick up a bracelet that had been ordered for me...  it whilst I was shopping around, my SA said something came in that she wanted me to see.... of course, my “plan” was to get a neutral such as black or etoupe for my first Birkin, but I literally gasped when she pulled the dustbag down over the handles.  I am a very neutral girl.... but I think this color is a perfect pop of color against my very black/gray/taupe/white wardrobe!

B30 Rose Poupre, Epsom leather, palladium hardware.

Would also appreciate any thoughts on the Epsom for Birkins... I’ve searched through the forum and have read such mixed reviews with scuffed up corners, etc.  of course, my “plan” was for a Birkin in Togo... but Hermes laughs at plans and I just couldn’t pass this color up!


----------



## DR2014

TresBeauHermes said:


> Just (enabling) FYI: it's Bleus d'Ailleurs Bowl (it's a cup, but they call it bowl--don't know why). Its VERY light , dishwasher safe, and microwave safe.
> View attachment 4172858


enabling indeed!  i will have to go see them...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

traumamama said:


> My first B!
> 
> I went to go pick up a bracelet that had been ordered for me...  it whilst I was shopping around, my SA said something came in that she wanted me to see.... of course, my “plan” was to get a neutral such as black or etoupe for my first Birkin, but I literally gasped when she pulled the dustbag down over the handles.  I am a very neutral girl.... but I think this color is a perfect pop of color against my very black/gray/taupe/white wardrobe!
> 
> B30 Rose Poupre, Epsom leather, palladium hardware.
> 
> Would also appreciate any thoughts on the Epsom for Birkins... I’ve searched through the forum and have read such mixed reviews with scuffed up corners, etc.  of course, my “plan” was for a Birkin in Togo... but Hermes laughs at plans and I just couldn’t pass this color up!
> 
> View attachment 4172869


Oh my goodness! This is another dream bag for me~~! tpf is killing me with these gorgeous pics!
That is an absolutely beautiful B! Congratulations! You are going to look soooo lovely with this B with your neutral clothing! H in Action please!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DR2014 said:


> enabling indeed!  i will have to go see them...


----------



## cavalla

chkpfbeliever said:


> This baby arrived yesterday just in time before my vacation.  Have been wondering how my color choice turns out so I am relieved.
> 
> Presenting Blue Hydra/Blue E chèvre B25 with BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4171273



Gosh, this is really pretty! Congrats!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first baby b is a two-tone! Blue indigo box calf with anemone piping and interior. BI is a very dark blue and looks black in almost all lighting. I’m so in love with the look and feel of box WOW
> 
> View attachment 4172832
> 
> View attachment 4172833


Omg where you found this unicorn 
Stunned


----------



## bababebi

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first baby b is a two-tone! Blue indigo box calf with anemone piping and interior. BI is a very dark blue and looks black in almost all lighting. I’m so in love with the look and feel of box WOW
> 
> View attachment 4172832
> 
> View attachment 4172833


This lovely little Birkin is from 2005. So not Anemone inside. A great find!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first baby b is a two-tone! Blue indigo box calf with anemone piping and interior. BI is a very dark blue and looks black in almost all lighting. I’m so in love with the look and feel of box WOW
> 
> View attachment 4172832
> 
> View attachment 4172833


Floored by this cutie!   Loving it!!!


----------



## periogirl28

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first baby b is a two-tone! Blue indigo box calf with anemone piping and interior. BI is a very dark blue and looks black in almost all lighting. I’m so in love with the look and feel of box WOW
> 
> View attachment 4172832
> 
> View attachment 4172833





bababebi said:


> This lovely little Birkin is from 2005. So not Anemone inside. A great find!



Congrats, might it be Cyclamen?


----------



## Serva1

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first baby b is a two-tone! Blue indigo box calf with anemone piping and interior. BI is a very dark blue and looks black in almost all lighting. I’m so in love with the look and feel of box WOW
> 
> View attachment 4172832
> 
> View attachment 4172833



Amazing bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Huge congrats!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

bagidiotic said:


> Omg where you found this unicorn
> Stunned



It’s from TRR!



bababebi said:


> This lovely little Birkin is from 2005. So not Anemone inside. A great find!



TRR listed it incorrectly on their site then. Thanks for authenticating btw  do you know what color the lining is?


----------



## Vhermes212

Bentley143 said:


> Hey everyone! Yesterday I got this beauty.
> 
> Kelly 25 Epsom with gold hardware in Rose Azalee.


was this a special order? I have not seen this color in a full size bag. its gorg!!!


----------



## traumamama

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh my goodness! This is another dream bag for me~~! tpf is killing me with these gorgeous pics!
> That is an absolutely beautiful B! Congratulations! You are going to look soooo lovely with this B with your neutral clothing! H in Action please!!!


Thank you!!!  I’m sooo excited to have her


----------



## TeeCee77

Finally! Got my Avalon blanket! Something I’ve been wanting, but never took the plunge! [emoji173]️


----------



## ayc

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first baby b is a two-tone! Blue indigo box calf with anemone piping and interior. BI is a very dark blue and looks black in almost all lighting. I’m so in love with the look and feel of box WOW
> 
> View attachment 4172832
> 
> View attachment 4172833


WOW!! gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## boo1689

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first baby b is a two-tone! Blue indigo box calf with anemone piping and interior. BI is a very dark blue and looks black in almost all lighting. I’m so in love with the look and feel of box WOW
> 
> View attachment 4172832
> 
> View attachment 4172833





bababebi said:


> This lovely little Birkin is from 2005. So not Anemone inside. A great find!





periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, might it be Cyclamen?




Congrats on this baby~~ I think periogirl28 is right on the cyclamen piping and lining ! and the color of the bag is probably raisin ~  I had a combo from this period and it was raisin box with cyclamen piping and lining like this beauty here~


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Finally! Got my Avalon blanket! Something I’ve been wanting, but never took the plunge! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173715


Your living room looks soooo put together!   Looks like a  photo from Architectural Digest! Congrats on your Avalon!
I'm still procrastinating...Can't decide between Avalon and the outdoor blanket they have for my patio...
BTW, I did the memory foam B storage you posted! I bought a  twin bed memory foam and cut them to size!  Still so grateful to your post! thanks again!


----------



## TeeCee77

TresBeauHermes said:


> Your living room looks soooo put together!   Looks like a  photo from Architectural Digest! Congrats on your Avalon!
> I'm still procrastinating...Can't decide between Avalon and the outdoor blanket they have for my patio...
> BTW, I did the memory foam B storage you posted! I bought a  twin bed memory foam and cut them to size!  Still so grateful to your post! thanks again!



Thank you so much - I worked hard on it! And now it looks perfect with the Avalon haha! I kept putting it off in place of other items on my list, but stopped by the store today and they happened to have the one I wanted. Fate! Love the Avalon, but patio would be awesome too! 
Would love to hear how your storage turned out - I’ll PM you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you so much - I worked hard on it! And now it looks perfect with the Avalon haha! I kept putting it off in place of other items on my list, but stopped by the store today and they happened to have the one I wanted. Fate! Love the Avalon, but patio would be awesome too!
> Would love to hear how your storage turned out - I’ll PM you!


Okay!


----------



## marzipanchen

TeeCee77 said:


> Finally! Got my Avalon blanket! Something I’ve been wanting, but never took the plunge! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173715


Wow, congratulations! It looks great in this set-up! And +1 on admiring the well curated, clean and serene space.


----------



## MsAli

Here is a DS45 in the new color, Blue Encre, and Gold...love the Twilly I found for her


----------



## LovingTheOrange

boo1689 said:


> Congrats on this baby~~ I think periogirl28 is right on the cyclamen piping and lining ! and the color of the bag is probably raisin ~  I had a combo from this period and it was raisin box with cyclamen piping and lining like this beauty here~


Thank you for your input!! I think the box calf color is definitely blue indigo as bababebi hasn’t identified it as anything else  I’ve been many photos of raisin box calf and this one definitely looks more blue in person!


----------



## renee_nyc

NIB Marine sandals w/ palladium buckles.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> View attachment 4174263
> View attachment 4174264
> 
> Here is a DS45 in the new color, Blue Encre, and Gold...love the Twilly I found for her


Great colors!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renee_nyc said:


> View attachment 4174358
> 
> 
> NIB Marine sandals w/ palladium buckles.


Love those Kelly locks on those sandles! I think your painted toe nails sealed the deal!


----------



## renee_nyc

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love those Kelly locks on those sandles! I think your painted toe nails sealed the deal!



Thank you! Color is Chanel Bleu Pastel...hanging on to the last of summer [emoji41]


----------



## Nanami_S.

Sometimes I think my SA must be a magical Hermès elf. Just about couple weeks ago, I told her my wish for a Lettre E or S Kelly. Then this is offer to me this past Monday! 


Then I told her I was dying for a Baobab Cat pocket square CW08. [emoji95] It showed up on the date I went to pick up the Lettre K. 



How did she do it??!!



I have declined so many K in the past 1.5 years. Finally, I brought my first K home!! So excited [emoji38] As usual, I LOVE playing dress up!! Haha [emoji23]


----------



## meowlett

Nanami_S. said:


> Sometimes I think my SA must be a magical Hermès elf. Just about couple weeks ago, I told her my wish for a Lettre E or S Kelly. Then this is offer to me this past Monday!
> View attachment 4174500
> 
> Then I told her I was dying for a Baobab Cat pocket square CW08. [emoji95] It showed up on the date I went to pick up the Lettre K.
> View attachment 4174502
> 
> 
> How did she do it??!!
> View attachment 4174503
> 
> 
> I have declined so many K in the past 1.5 years. Finally, I brought my first K home!! So excited [emoji38] As usual, I LOVE playing dress up!! Haha [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174505


OMG!  This one is on my wishlist too.  Huge congrats!!!!   Simply beautiful!


----------



## TeeCee77

marzipanchen said:


> Wow, congratulations! It looks great in this set-up! And +1 on admiring the well curated, clean and serene space.



Thank you!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Nanami_S. said:


> Sometimes I think my SA must be a magical Hermès elf. Just about couple weeks ago, I told her my wish for a Lettre E or S Kelly. Then this is offer to me this past Monday!
> View attachment 4174500
> 
> Then I told her I was dying for a Baobab Cat pocket square CW08. [emoji95] It showed up on the date I went to pick up the Lettre K.
> View attachment 4174502
> 
> 
> How did she do it??!!
> View attachment 4174503
> 
> 
> I have declined so many K in the past 1.5 years. Finally, I brought my first K home!! So excited [emoji38] As usual, I LOVE playing dress up!! Haha [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174505


Wow, the color of your bag and your pocket square are just gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ungela914

My all black Evelyne TPM with GHW which SA said its special edition![emoji4]


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nanami_S. said:


> Sometimes I think my SA must be a magical Hermès elf. Just about couple weeks ago, I told her my wish for a Lettre E or S Kelly. Then this is offer to me this past Monday!
> View attachment 4174500
> 
> Then I told her I was dying for a Baobab Cat pocket square CW08. [emoji95] It showed up on the date I went to pick up the Lettre K.
> View attachment 4174502
> 
> 
> How did she do it??!!
> View attachment 4174503
> 
> 
> I have declined so many K in the past 1.5 years. Finally, I brought my first K home!! So excited [emoji38] As usual, I LOVE playing dress up!! Haha [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174505


Wow! This is simply stunning and unique Kelly perfect after waiting for a long time! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

ungela914 said:


> My all black Evelyne TPM with GHW which SA said its special edition![emoji4]
> View attachment 4174692


Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## MsAli

Nanami_S. said:


> Sometimes I think my SA must be a magical Hermès elf. Just about couple weeks ago, I told her my wish for a Lettre E or S Kelly. Then this is offer to me this past Monday!
> View attachment 4174500
> 
> Then I told her I was dying for a Baobab Cat pocket square CW08. [emoji95] It showed up on the date I went to pick up the Lettre K.
> View attachment 4174502
> 
> 
> How did she do it??!!
> View attachment 4174503
> 
> 
> I have declined so many K in the past 1.5 years. Finally, I brought my first K home!! So excited [emoji38] As usual, I LOVE playing dress up!! Haha [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174505


Wow!! Congratulations


----------



## MsAli

renet said:


> My day wasn’t so great BOD today.  Decided to visit my SA for some treats...like a Calvi card holder or other SLGs.
> 
> I just wore a pair of jeans and cotton top, with a Nylon handbag and walked into H to see my SA.
> 
> When I reached, she was serving a customer.  I guess both of us were her long-time customer (I will be with her for exactly 2 years tomorrow!).  She was serving this nice, pretty lady some bracelets and I just finished drinking their coffee and thought I would also browse the bracelet collections.  She invited me to browse together.  I was not really keen though, there were CDCs and KDs in various color tones, until she popped “let’s try some exotic leather KD”.  I was like “hmm...ok”. [emoji23]
> 
> The rest is history, honestly...I am sold the moment she showed this piece to me and put it on my wrist!  My very first croc bracelet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4171544
> View attachment 4171550
> View attachment 4171551
> View attachment 4171552
> 
> 
> Sorry for this lengthy message but I now know why some of you appreciate their croc piece! [emoji8]
> 
> I left H with happiness and freshness to fight rest of the day!  Thank you to my dear SA and H!  [emoji2]


Love that!


----------



## DR2014

Nanami_S. said:


> Sometimes I think my SA must be a magical Hermès elf. Just about couple weeks ago, I told her my wish for a Lettre E or S Kelly. Then this is offer to me this past Monday!
> View attachment 4174500
> 
> Then I told her I was dying for a Baobab Cat pocket square CW08. [emoji95] It showed up on the date I went to pick up the Lettre K.
> View attachment 4174502
> 
> 
> How did she do it??!!
> View attachment 4174503
> 
> 
> I have declined so many K in the past 1.5 years. Finally, I brought my first K home!! So excited [emoji38] As usual, I LOVE playing dress up!! Haha [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174505


Wow, its so beautiful and special!  Can you tell us all the specs?  Thank you!


----------



## Nanami_S.

DR2014 said:


> Wow, its so beautiful and special!  Can you tell us all the specs?  Thank you!



Sure. Sellier 28: Rouge H (in Sombrero) / Capucine ( in Epsom) / Bleu Brighton (in Clemence). 

This is my first Sombrero. I heard it may get scratched easily, but my SA convinced me it’s very subtle and worthy to collect. I’m going to baby it for sure.


----------



## renet

Nanami_S. said:


> Sometimes I think my SA must be a magical Hermès elf. Just about couple weeks ago, I told her my wish for a Lettre E or S Kelly. Then this is offer to me this past Monday!
> View attachment 4174500
> 
> Then I told her I was dying for a Baobab Cat pocket square CW08. [emoji95] It showed up on the date I went to pick up the Lettre K.
> View attachment 4174502
> 
> 
> How did she do it??!!
> View attachment 4174503
> 
> 
> I have declined so many K in the past 1.5 years. Finally, I brought my first K home!! So excited [emoji38] As usual, I LOVE playing dress up!! Haha [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174505



Congrats! This is beautiful!


----------



## renet

MsAli said:


> Love that!



Thank you, MsAli! [emoji1]


----------



## OzSplannie

Couldn’t say no to a new bikini and some more jewellery...


----------



## cafecreme15

Chaine d’ancre cuff bracelet from Florence, Italy!


----------



## hannahsophia

OzSplannie said:


> Couldn’t say no to a new bikini and some more jewellery...



Ooooo I love the letters bracelet! I had not seen that before.


----------



## OzSplannie

hannahsophia said:


> Ooooo I love the letters bracelet! I had not seen that before.



Thank you  
This is a new colour. Also the pop H earrings are new colour (etain). I was originally thinking to get the thicket bracelet in the same colour, but after trying it on preferred the thinner one. I’ve been looking for a grey/white/black pattern for quite some time. Was holding off on buying the les Flacons pattern as I wasn’t in love with it. But this one actually goes really nicely with the earrings. 

Having said that, I actually prefer H bracelet to Charniere as the latter seems to be more oval in shape and H fits my wrist better. But unfortunately H doesn’t come in patterned enamel, which is a great shame!


----------



## DR2014

Nanami_S. said:


> Sure. Sellier 28: Rouge H (in Sombrero) / Capucine ( in Epsom) / Bleu Brighton (in Clemence).
> 
> This is my first Sombrero. I heard it may get scratched easily, but my SA convinced me it’s very subtle and worthy to collect. I’m going to baby it for sure.


It is absolutely gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## allanrvj

Nanami_S. said:


> Sometimes I think my SA must be a magical Hermès elf. Just about couple weeks ago, I told her my wish for a Lettre E or S Kelly. Then this is offer to me this past Monday!
> View attachment 4174500
> 
> Then I told her I was dying for a Baobab Cat pocket square CW08. [emoji95] It showed up on the date I went to pick up the Lettre K.
> View attachment 4174502
> 
> 
> How did she do it??!!
> View attachment 4174503
> 
> 
> I have declined so many K in the past 1.5 years. Finally, I brought my first K home!! So excited [emoji38] As usual, I LOVE playing dress up!! Haha [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174505


such a gorgeous Kelly. congrats!


----------



## Bentley143

Vhermes212 said:


> was this a special order? I have not seen this color in a full size bag. its gorg!!!


Thank you! No, it was not a special order. They get older colors but don’t want to give them up


----------



## MsAli

I cannot express how thrilled I am with my first K...love her! 







K28 Rouge H Sombrero


----------



## Livia1

MsAli said:


> I cannot express how thrilled I am with my first K...love her!
> View attachment 4175891
> View attachment 4175892
> View attachment 4175893
> View attachment 4175894
> 
> View attachment 4175903
> 
> K28 Rouge H Sombrero




Gorgeous!
Many congrats.


----------



## spinkapallina

TresBeauHermes said:


> I hope it's okay to post these here. If it's in the wrong place, please delete...
> 
> I procrastinated on which pattern to purchase for coffee/tea set for 2 months! It was driving me crazy so I did a crazy thing; bought little of each and try them out...
> View attachment 4172191
> 
> Then Apart from the Balcon de Guadaiquivir,  I made a wacky choice...
> View attachment 4172189
> 
> The blue plates under the cups are Bleus d'Ailleurs bread and butter plate! The cups are yellow on the outside and it's very pretty.
> 
> I should have stopped here....but NOOOOO, I had to do a celebration shopping for  for finally shopping the tableware (huh?)  It was hard work...so I shopped for fun stuff...
> View attachment 4172215
> 
> Would someone please let me know where the ban Island is located? I think I need to go there....
> Thank you for letting me share!


OMG!! Congrats on you new purchase and that game scarf!! ..my favorite of the new FW Season , would you please model it ?? TIA


----------



## DR2014

MsAli said:


> I cannot express how thrilled I am with my first K...love her!
> View attachment 4175891
> View attachment 4175892
> View attachment 4175893
> View attachment 4175894
> 
> View attachment 4175903
> 
> K28 Rouge H Sombrero


Oh wow it is fantastic!! Congratulations, what a classic and beautiful bag!!!


----------



## MsAli

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous!
> Many congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## MsAli

DR2014 said:


> Oh wow it is fantastic!! Congratulations, what a classic and beautiful bag!!!


Thank you! I’m still in shock lol


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> I cannot express how thrilled I am with my first K...love her!
> View attachment 4175891
> View attachment 4175892
> View attachment 4175893
> View attachment 4175894
> 
> View attachment 4175903
> 
> K28 Rouge H Sombrero


It's absolutely gorgeous!!  I'm so happy for you, Mrs Ali!! Enjoy!!


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous!!  I'm so happy for you, Mrs Ali!! Enjoy!!


Hello, friend! I was just going to PM you! My trip to Italy was canceled BUT I got to pick up this lovely bag! (A worthy trade-off lol)


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> Hello, friend! I was just going to PM you! My trip to Italy was canceled BUT I got to pick up this lovely bag! (A worthy trade-off lol)


(Definitely! lol) Your Kelly is so special and in Rouge H!   If my SA called me with that beauty waiting for me, _I_ would cancel my trip!


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> (Definitely! lol) Your Kelly is so special and in Rouge H!   If my SA called me with that beauty waiting for me, _I_ would cancel my trip!


Right?! lol
 I do love her...I can’t believe she’s mine!


----------



## sakuraboo

love the color!!


MsAli said:


> I cannot express how thrilled I am with my first K...love her!
> View attachment 4175891
> View attachment 4175892
> View attachment 4175893
> View attachment 4175894
> 
> View attachment 4175903
> 
> K28 Rouge H Sombrero


----------



## MsAli

sakuraboo said:


> love the color!!


I had read mixed reviews about Rouge H, but it’s perfect for me


----------



## sakuraboo

MsAli said:


> I had read mixed reviews about Rouge H, but it’s perfect for me


that's all that matter!


----------



## DR2014

MsAli said:


> Thank you! I’m still in shock lol


ha ha, I can relate - I am still in shock from my Kelly purchase last Monday!!


----------



## MsAli

DR2014 said:


> ha ha, I can relate - I am still in shock from my Kelly purchase last Monday!!


I know! It’s crazy, right?!


----------



## DR2014

MsAli said:


> I know! It’s crazy, right?!


Yes!  I just saw (and liked ) your action photo, you look great with your bag!  Mine is still in its box because we are on a beach vacation.  I'm looking forward to taking it out for drinks and dinner when I get home!


----------



## MsAli

DR2014 said:


> Yes!  I just saw (and liked ) your action photo, you look great with your bag!  Mine is still in its box because we are on a beach vacation.  I'm looking forward to taking it out for drinks and dinner when I get home!


Yes! I saw that! Can’t have her out in the salt, sand and sun Mine is already back in her box  Can’t wait to see the photos when you take her out


----------



## Pessie

Garden Party 36 in vert cypres


----------



## Livia1

Pessie said:


> Garden Party 36 in vert cypres
> View attachment 4176162
> View attachment 4176163




Ohhhh, I spotted a Picotin on the website yesterday in this colour, so gorgeous!
Many congrats on your cute GP.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

cafecreme15 said:


> Chaine d’ancre cuff bracelet from Florence, Italy!
> View attachment 4174992


Wow. I love your new bracelet!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pessie said:


> Garden Party 36 in vert cypres
> View attachment 4176162
> View attachment 4176163


I have migrated into the Land of the Neutral Lovers... and I am really digging Vert Cypres! Nice GP!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OzSplannie said:


> Couldn’t say no to a new bikini and some more jewellery...


Wow! I'm sure you will be *electrifying* on the beach in that bikini!


----------



## Pessie

Livia1 said:


> Ohhhh, I spotted a Picotin on the website yesterday in this colour, so gorgeous!
> Many congrats on your cute GP.


Thanks Livia 



Israeli_Flava said:


> I have migrated into the Land of the Neutral Lovers... and I am really digging Vert Cypres! Nice GP!


Thank you!  Yes me too, I admire bright bags, but (after a few dodgy purchases), have came to the conclusion that I’m not really a “pop of colour” person


----------



## acrowcounted

Pessie said:


> Garden Party 36 in vert cypres
> View attachment 4176162
> View attachment 4176163


Beautiful! Which leather is this? It's amazing how different it looks compared to my VC in Epsom.


----------



## Pessie

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! Which leather is this? It's amazing how different it looks compared to my VC in Epsom.


Thank you!  it’s negonda


----------



## MsAli

Pessie said:


> Garden Party 36 in vert cypres
> View attachment 4176162
> View attachment 4176163


Very nice!


----------



## Susie Tunes

MsAli said:


> I cannot express how thrilled I am with my first K...love her!
> View attachment 4175891
> View attachment 4175892
> View attachment 4175893
> View attachment 4175894
> 
> View attachment 4175903
> 
> K28 Rouge H Sombrero



Fabulous [emoji7]


----------



## MsAli

Susie Tunes said:


> Fabulous [emoji7]


Thx! I agree


----------



## TresBeauHermes

spinkapallina said:


> OMG!! Congrats on you new purchase and that game scarf!! ..my favorite of the new FW Season , would you please model it ?? TIA


Thank you spinkapallina~ I plan to carry the dice around just in case I have a spontaneous need to play a game!  I'm not a good at modeling, I'm afraid... but will try later! thank you for asking!


----------



## OzSplannie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! I'm sure you will be *electrifying* on the beach in that bikini!


Hahaha! I know, right!? I was actually after the red one, but stumbled across the blue one instead. And since we are going soon to Greece, I thought the colour was quite appropriate  I usually don’t go for halter tops like that, but after trying it on it was sheer perfection for my body shape. Interesting how it’s worth trying clothes on, even if you don’t like it at first. I am really in love with Hermes swimware. It’s very nice and understated.


----------



## claraclara

My first Hermes purchases and first time stepping into the store. Wonderful experience. Hope to get a b/k/c in the future


----------



## HKsai

Gotta a lizard GHW hinged bracelet to go with my black alligator. A little more feminine than I expected but I’m gonna try my best to rock it


----------



## MsAli

claraclara said:


> My first Hermes purchases and first time stepping into the store. Wonderful experience. Hope to get a b/k/c in the future


Great choices!


----------



## MsAli

HKsai said:


> Gotta a lizard GHW hinged bracelet to go with my black alligator. A little more feminine than I expected but I’m gonna try my best to rock it


Love it!


----------



## HKsai

MsAli said:


> Love it!


Thanks! I was gonna exchange for a black lizard one but the ombré in GHW is the last one in the US and my SA has to hunt it down.


----------



## MsAli

HKsai said:


> Thanks! I was gonna exchange for a black lizard one but the ombré in GHW is the last one in the US and my SA has to hunt it down.


Good luck! They look great!


----------



## csetcos

HKsai said:


> Gotta a lizard GHW hinged bracelet to go with my black alligator. A little more feminine than I expected but I’m gonna try my best to rock it



Twins on the ombré lizard GHW charniere and I’m a guy too. I absolutely love it- it’s so comfortable to wear. Congrats!!


----------



## HKsai

csetcos said:


> Twins on the ombré lizard GHW charniere and I’m a guy too. I absolutely love it- it’s so comfortable to wear. Congrats!!


Any suggestion for other good brackets??? I really want Kelly double tour but a T3 just won’t fit blame my fat wrist.


----------



## csetcos

HKsai said:


> Any suggestion for other good brackets??? I really want Kelly double tour but a T3 just won’t fit blame my fat wrist.



I’ve been having the same issues since they have redone the sizing. I also love the Tournis bracelet stacked. I have a large collection of CDCs but they are all in the old GM sizing. Also I love my sterling silver CDC MM but it’s in an XL size!!


----------



## renet

HKsai said:


> Any suggestion for other good brackets??? I really want Kelly double tour but a T3 just won’t fit blame my fat wrist.


Just sharing these sent by my SA to me. However, my husband is not interest. Thought just share with you guys.


----------



## Solday

My first Kelly 28 in vert cypres Though green is not my color I just love this bag.


----------



## Lilikay

Solday said:


> My first Kelly 28 in vert cypres Though green is not my color I just love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176956


Love this color! Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Solday said:


> My first Kelly 28 in vert cypres Though green is not my color I just love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176956


This is beautiful! I am absolutely loving Vert Cypress.


----------



## DoctorVuitton

Saw this HERMES VASAS (Messenger Bag) from a Japanese Reseller from Ebay. It has the same style like the HERMES FOURRE TOUT (Tote).

WON the auction for a great price! Got it today and cleaned with wetwipes, now looking good and unused!

_***I don't see much information about the bag online, so I shared the purchase since you can't see this bag anymore being used. If you have information I'd love to hear it._


----------



## luckylove

Solday said:


> My first Kelly 28 in vert cypres Though green is not my color I just love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176956



I literally gasped out loud when I saw your photo with your new bag! I am typically not a green lover either, but WOW! Amazing on you! Would you mind posting additional photos so we can get a sense how it may look in different lighting? Congratulations on your new bag!!


----------



## bagalogist

Leileka said:


> Love this color! Congrats!


Congratulations, this is a very wearable and neutral green! Gorgeous!


----------



## Solday

="luckylove, post: 32535004, member: 419340"]I literally gasped out loud when I saw your photo with your new bag! I am typically not a green lover either, but WOW! Amazing on you! Would you mind posting additional photos so we can get a sense how it may look in different lighting? Congratulations on your new bag!![/QUOTE]


Thank you! This green is so gorgeous! I don’t own anything in green except one t-shirt and this beautiful bag


----------



## Livia1

Solday said:


> ="luckylove, post: 32535004, member: 419340"]I literally gasped out loud when I saw your photo with your new bag! I am typically not a green lover either, but WOW! Amazing on you! Would you mind posting additional photos so we can get a sense how it may look in different lighting? Congratulations on your new bag!!




Thank you! This green is so gorgeous! I don’t own anything in green except one t-shirt and this beautiful bag
View attachment 4177294
View attachment 4177295
View attachment 4177296

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


Oh my! This is so gorgeous 
Many congrats.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

my second belt kit ~ yg H buckle gold/black strap


----------



## Yoshi1296

Preloved find! Zip Zap bifold in Cafe! The leather is unknown but I’m sure it’s veau rodeo. She’s aged beautifully!


----------



## bagidiotic

Yoshi1296 said:


> Preloved find! Zip Zap bifold in Cafe! The leather is unknown but I’m sure it’s veau rodeo. She’s aged beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177727
> View attachment 4177730


Nice
Leather is ever grain likely 
Coz I have a zippy key pouch


----------



## Yoshi1296

bagidiotic said:


> Nice
> Leather is ever grain likely
> Coz I have a zippy key pouch



Thank you! You have a point it could be evergrain too! I have the key pouch as well but that one is swift.


----------



## DYH

Tried on this pair when i went to pick up my c18 and a week later, they came home w me now i REALLY need to be on ban island!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> Tried on this pair when i went to pick up my c18 and a week later, they came home w me now i REALLY need to be on ban island!
> 
> View attachment 4177962
> View attachment 4177963


Congrats on your lovely new shoes! I haven't seen this one yet....May I ask what the name of the shoe is?
I've been looking for the ban island for a while now...still don't know where it is


----------



## Tinn3rz

DYH said:


> Tried on this pair when i went to pick up my c18 and a week later, they came home w me now i REALLY need to be on ban island!
> 
> View attachment 4177962
> View attachment 4177963



Those are super cute on you!!! I’ve never seen them before. Hopefully they’ll be at my home H when I go visit so I can take a closer look.


----------



## DYH

Tinn3rz said:


> Those are super cute on you!!! I’ve never seen them before. Hopefully they’ll be at my home H when I go visit so I can take a closer look.





TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your lovely new shoes! I haven't seen this one yet....May I ask what the name of the shoe is?
> I've been looking for the ban island for a while now...still don't know where it is



thanks guys! no idea what the name is. sorry, I asked for no box so there's no info. it is from the fall collection and in my store, it was displayed together with the boots...


----------



## MooMooVT

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your lovely new shoes! I haven't seen this one yet....May I ask what the name of the shoe is?
> I've been looking for the ban island for a while now...still don't know where it is





DYH said:


> Tried on this pair when i went to pick up my c18 and a week later, they came home w me now i REALLY need to be on ban island!
> 
> View attachment 4177962
> View attachment 4177963


I'm trapped until Christmas! If y'all find your way here - we'll have cocktails 

Beautiful purchase!


----------



## sammix3

My first H bag and of course some twillies to dress her up.  Got a dogon cardholder too [emoji4]


----------



## DR2014

sammix3 said:


> My first H bag and of course some twillies to dress her up.  Got a dogon cardholder too [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4178365
> 
> View attachment 4178366


Both beautiful!


----------



## Tinn3rz

sammix3 said:


> My first H bag and of course some twillies to dress her up.  Got a dogon cardholder too [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4178365
> 
> View attachment 4178366



Congrats on the GP and beautiful Dogon! [emoji7]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> thanks guys! no idea what the name is. sorry, I asked for no box so there's no info. it is from the fall collection and in my store, it was displayed together with the boots...


No prob! Best that I don't know....yet... Congrats on your new shoes again! Looks great on you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sammix3 said:


> My first H bag and of course some twillies to dress her up.  Got a dogon cardholder too [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4178365
> 
> View attachment 4178366


Congrats on GP and Dogon! The twillies looks great on your GP!  Black is so versatile-you can match it with almost any color! The dogon is so cue! Rose Poupre?


----------



## sammix3

Tinn3rz said:


> Congrats on the GP and beautiful Dogon! [emoji7]



Thank you!  We’re twins!



TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on GP and Dogon! The twillies looks great on your GP!  Black is so versatile-you can match it with almost any color! The dogon is so cue! Rose Poupre?



Thank you!  It’s definitely a great first H bag to get me started.  The dogon is rose poupre, you’re spot on!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sammix3 said:


> Thank you!  We’re twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It’s definitely a great first H bag to get me started.  The dogon is rose poupre, you’re spot on!


First bags are SOOO special! Congrats again, and welcome to the Orange H world~~!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MooMooVT said:


> I'm trapped until Christmas! If y'all find your way here - we'll have cocktails
> 
> Beautiful purchase!


I'll bring champagne


----------



## theVirginienne

My long-awaited Etoupe B30 Terrible pic but she's fresh out of the box and I couldn't wait until daylight to take photos!


----------



## MsAli

Solday said:


> My first Kelly 28 in vert cypres Though green is not my color I just love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176956


It’s beautiful!


----------



## MsAli

theVirginienne said:


> View attachment 4178522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My long-awaited Etoupe B30 Terrible pic but she's fresh out of the box and I couldn't wait until daylight to take photos!


Gorgeous!


----------



## MsAli

sammix3 said:


> My first H bag and of course some twillies to dress her up.  Got a dogon cardholder too [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4178365
> 
> View attachment 4178366


Super cute! Love the colors


----------



## TresBeauHermes

theVirginienne said:


> View attachment 4178522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My long-awaited Etoupe B30 Terrible pic but she's fresh out of the box and I couldn't wait until daylight to take photos!


She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## toefl525

After I got a white Constance, three weeks later...28 Kelly Togo Azur w/gold hardware.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

toefl525 said:


> After I got a white Constance, three weeks later...28 Kelly Togo Azur w/gold hardware.


Wow, what a gorgeous color! Congrats!  Love the Rocabar Twilly  too!


----------



## theVirginienne

MsAli said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! Your K is so gorgeous in your profile pic, already has me thinking about one to add to my wishlist!


----------



## theVirginienne

TresBeauHermes said:


> She's beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you so much!! This first B feeling is everything I thought it would be and MORE


----------



## fawnhagh

DYH said:


> thanks guys! no idea what the name is. sorry, I asked for no box so there's no info. it is from the fall collection and in my store, it was displayed together with the boots...



Maybe it’s the special ankle boot? Found these on European H.com and think might be them [emoji848]


----------



## DYH

fawnhagh said:


> Maybe it’s the special ankle boot? Found these on European H.com and think might be them [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4178597


yes yes!! that's the one! ha ha, i can't believe they named a product "special"


----------



## Tinn3rz

DYH said:


> yes yes!! that's the one! ha ha, i can't believe they named a product "special"



Yay! Mystery solved! Now I know what to ask for at the store. [emoji51] 

Are they comfortable? Lol I probably should have asked that first.


----------



## traumamama

theVirginienne said:


> View attachment 4178522
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My long-awaited Etoupe B30 Terrible pic but she's fresh out of the box and I couldn't wait until daylight to take photos!




Stunning!  I am hoping my next B is an identical twin!


----------



## theVirginienne

traumamama said:


> Stunning!  I am hoping my next B is an identical twin!



Yasss! May the H fairy bring you all the luck in the world!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fawnhagh said:


> Maybe it’s the special ankle boot? Found these on European H.com and think might be them [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4178597


Thank you for finding this shoe!


----------



## traumamama

theVirginienne said:


> Yasss! May the H fairy bring you all the luck in the world!!




thank you!!! I definitely feel like a lot of "luck" is involved


----------



## dooneybaby

toefl525 said:


> After I got a white Constance, three weeks later...28 Kelly Togo Azur w/gold hardware.


The color of your Kelly is droolworthy!


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm don't consider this an Hermes haul because some of the items are pre-loved. But this is the kind of trouble a woman can get into when she takes a week off work to "rest." 


The Dalvy is pre-loved, of course, and I couldn't use her until I bought her a Twilly.
I found the FEUX DE L'HIVER silkie in a consignment shop. And I've been lusting over the Ovation sandals for about a year. The Parures des Maharajas Twilly and the Mini Dog scarf ring were just delivered today.


----------



## DYH

Tinn3rz said:


> Yay! Mystery solved! Now I know what to ask for at the store. [emoji51]
> 
> Are they comfortable? Lol I probably should have asked that first.


when i tried them on in the store, they were super comfy. haven't worn them in real life yet. can't imagine it being too bad!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> I'm don't consider this an Hermes haul because some of the items are pre-loved. But this is the kind of trouble a woman can get into when she takes a week off work to "rest."
> View attachment 4179047
> 
> The Dalvy is pre-loved, of course, and I couldn't use her until I bought her a Twilly.
> I found the FEUX DE L'HIVER silkie in a consignment shop. And I've been lusting over the Ovation sandals for about a year. The Parures des Maharajas Twilly and the Mini Dog scarf ring were just delivered today.
> View attachment 4179056
> 
> View attachment 4179059
> 
> View attachment 4179060


Fantastic finds and wonderful purchases! Congrats! Dalvy is gorgeous color!


----------



## Christofle

Picked up a bottle of ambre narguillé and a travel case today.


----------



## Hat Trick

dooneybaby said:


> I'm don't consider this an Hermes haul because some of the items are pre-loved. But this is the kind of trouble a woman can get into when she takes a week off work to "rest."


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hi ladies
I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals. 
When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)




B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.


Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!


A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl


Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.


Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!


----------



## Cookiefiend

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!



What a lovely story - I am so happy for you! [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## HKsai

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!


Love Love Love this story! Congratz!!!!! Do you by telling me either here or PM how much that ombré lizard clochette is? It’s so gorgeous and I’ve never seen something like that.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Cookiefiend said:


> What a lovely story - I am so happy for you! [emoji173]️[emoji4][emoji173]️


Thank you cookiefiend; Hope it wasn't too long to read!


----------



## leechiyong

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!


What a beautiful story and bag!  Thank you for sharing.  Enjoy and happy birthday!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> Love Love Love this story! Congratz!!!!! Do you by telling me either here or PM how much that ombré lizard clochette is? It’s so gorgeous and I’ve never seen something like that.


Hi HKsai, you're one of those that answered my silly questions! Thank you so much! 
I thought it was lizard too at first, but turns out it's Alligator Mississippiensis. Its $1050+tax. I think its new because the other SAs in the store came to look at it. HTHs!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

leechiyong said:


> What a beautiful story and bag!  Thank you for sharing.  Enjoy and happy birthday!


Thank you so much for reading my long story!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!


This story is so heartwarming! Congrats on your “first” b!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> This story is so heartwarming! Congrats on your “first” b!!!


Thank you LovingTheOrange! I always enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## HKsai

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi HKsai, you're one of those that answered my silly questions! Thank you so much!
> I thought it was lizard too at first, but turns out it's Alligator Mississippiensis. Its $1050+tax. I think its new because the other SAs in the store came to look at it. HTHs!


I was hoping it would be lizard because that means it would be cheaper  why doesn’t my store get stuff like that  your B is so special and so rare!!!  I’m kinda jelly


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> I was hoping it would be lizard because that means it would be cheaper  why doesn’t my store get stuff like that  your B is so special and so rare!!!  I’m kinda jelly


ahahaha, same here! I was too delirious and I thought it was lizard too so that's the reason why I didn't ask for the price Thank you for being so sweet about my B!


----------



## DR2014

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!


Thank you for sharing - this is such a lovely story.  It makes me so happy for you!!  Enjoy your beautiful bag and fabulous shawl and clochette!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DR2014 said:


> Thank you for sharing - this is such a lovely story.  It makes me so happy for you!!  Enjoy your beautiful bag and fabulous shawl and clochette!!


Thank you so much DR2014! You're one of the members that makes this forum so enjoyable!
Thank you for reading such a long story too!


----------



## DR2014

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you so much DR2014! You're one of the members that makes this forum so enjoyable!
> Thank you for reading such a long story too!


How nice of you to say that!  Thank you.


----------



## acrowcounted

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!


Congrats on a beautiful bag! I'm sure your mom is smiling down on you.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats on a beautiful bag! I'm sure your mom is smiling down on you.


Thank you acrowcounted~ I really enjoy your posts! 
 I think she had something to do with me getting my B on my birthday


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies[emoji813]
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story! [emoji813][emoji813]



Dear TBH, first - I’m sorry for your loss and at the same time, am also glad you had also moved on,  remembering your mom’s and yours many lovely memories together, enjoying and carrying on her H legacy. :Hugs:[emoji253]

Second - congrats on your “first” B!  And Happy Birthday!  She’s so gorgeous and with the luxurious-looking Clochette, she’s just irresistible! No wonder you were too delirious to check out the price! [emoji23] Just like when I first seen the alligator lisse Kelly Dog last week, I forgot about price and just passed my card to my SA. [emoji28]

I am in ban island [emoji267] but I sent my convoy to help me check out H overseas. They are my husband and his colleques who happened to love H too. My husband managed to get a Constance 18 for me few months ago in FSH also thanks to this lovely colleague of his. This time, I hope he will spend “lesser”. [emoji23] 

That’s downside of technology, just a WA message/video call and I would be doing virtual shopping. [emoji28]


----------



## elly_fong

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies[emoji813]
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story! [emoji813][emoji813]


Thanks for sharing your beautiful purchases with us, love love love your first B!

Am sure your mother is happy for u too, be able to move on and carry on her legacy [emoji1]


----------



## Tinn3rz

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!



What a lovely story, thank you for sharing! [emoji4] congrats on the amazing B and the rest of your purchases! Please post action pics!!


----------



## toefl525

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous color! Congrats!  Love the Rocabar Twilly  too!


Thank you. I’m in love with this color


----------



## toefl525

dooneybaby said:


> The color of your Kelly is droolworthy!


Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi HKsai, you're one of those that answered my silly questions! Thank you so much!
> I thought it was lizard too at first, but turns out it's Alligator Mississippiensis. Its $1050+tax. I think its new because the other SAs in the store came to look at it. HTHs!



Wow that looks exactly like the Ombré Lizard clochette I saw at FSH? Congrats on your Birkin and treasures also thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## cocomlle

cafecreme15 said:


> Chaine d’ancre cuff bracelet from Florence, Italy!
> View attachment 4174992



Very nice! Looks so good w/ the Clic! Also, noticed cute duckies...something we should know?


----------



## cocomlle

MsAli said:


> I cannot express how thrilled I am with my first K...love her!
> View attachment 4175891
> View attachment 4175892
> View attachment 4175893
> View attachment 4175894
> 
> View attachment 4175903
> 
> K28 Rouge H Sombrero



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cocomlle

Pessie said:


> Garden Party 36 in vert cypres
> View attachment 4176162
> View attachment 4176163



I love this! The color is such a chameleon!


----------



## cocomlle

Solday said:


> My first Kelly 28 in vert cypres Though green is not my color I just love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176956





Leileka said:


> Love this color! Congrats!





acrowcounted said:


> This is beautiful! I am absolutely loving Vert Cypress.



Simply beautiful! Although H greens are lovely, not my color either, but seeing this...methinks I want something in vert cypress!


----------



## cocomlle

toefl525 said:


> After I got a white Constance, three weeks later...28 Kelly Togo Azur w/gold hardware.



Wow! Exquisite! I died!


----------



## cocomlle

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!



What a touching story! Thanks for sharing! Your new B is even more special knowing that the memories, love and passion from your mother have all been passed on to you. What a legacy! 

And Happy Birthday! Nothing like that call, the disbelief, the mad scramble and the attempt to compose oneself.  So happy for you!


----------



## hannahsophia

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!



Congrats on your haul and happy birthday! Very touching story! Appreciate you sharing it [emoji253]


----------



## Lilikay

cocomlle said:


> Simply beautiful! Although H greens are lovely, not my color either, but seeing this...methinks I want something in vert cypress!


Don’t tell me. It’s already in my never ending wishlist.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Dear TBH, first - I’m sorry for your loss and at the same time, am also glad you had also moved on,  remembering your mom’s and yours many lovely memories together, enjoying and carrying on her H legacy. :Hugs:[emoji253]
> 
> Second - congrats on your “first” B!  And Happy Birthday!  She’s so gorgeous and with the luxurious-looking Clochette, she’s just irresistible! No wonder you were too delirious to check out the price! [emoji23] Just like when I first seen the alligator lisse Kelly Dog last week, I forgot about price and just passed my card to my SA. [emoji28]
> 
> I am in ban island [emoji267] but I sent my convoy to help me check out H overseas. They are my husband and his colleques who happened to love H too. My husband managed to get a Constance 18 for me few months ago in FSH also thanks to this lovely colleague of his. This time, I hope he will spend “lesser”. [emoji23]
> 
> That’s downside of technology, just a WA message/video call and I would be doing virtual shopping. [emoji28]


Thank you Renet~~ You make this forum fun to be part of! Thank you so much for your kind words!
Just passing your cc to my SA is exactly the same with me! Except in my case, I sleepwalked around the store and picked up a shawl 
You found the ban island! but too too too funny that you sent a convoy overseas! I'll bring my dingy along and we can escape together when I'm there!
Once again, thank you for your very kind words!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Wow that looks exactly like the Ombré Lizard clochette I saw at FSH? Congrats on your Birkin and treasures also thanks for sharing your story.


Agree. The pic clearly shows ombre lizard. Is the other side gator?
Need to investigate. It's right up my alley =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!


Lovely story and everything is perfect!!!! Huge congrats to you!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

elly_fong said:


> Thanks for sharing your beautiful purchases with us, love love love your first B!
> 
> Am sure your mother is happy for u too, be able to move on and carry on her legacy [emoji1]


Thank you elly_fong~! I enjoy reading your posts!  Thank you for your kind words too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tinn3rz said:


> What a lovely story, thank you for sharing! [emoji4] congrats on the amazing B and the rest of your purchases! Please post action pics!!


Thank you Tinn3rz~~ Really appreciate your kind words!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> I was hoping it would be lizard because that means it would be cheaper  why doesn’t my store get stuff like that  your B is so special and so rare!!!  I’m kinda jelly





periogirl28 said:


> Wow that looks exactly like the Ombré Lizard clochette I saw at FSH? Congrats on your Birkin and treasures also thanks for sharing your story.


Thank you Periogirl28, and thank you for all your fun posts! You're one of the members I enjoy reading and learn through your posts!
And you are Right! So sorry HKsai; you both were correct to say the clochette is Lizard. I forgot to look inside the clochette ! It has 2 dashes so it is lizard.  The receipt and the Customs paper they gave me are incorrectly marked as Alligator! You saw this at FSH? wow so cool


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cocomlle said:


> What a touching story! Thanks for sharing! Your new B is even more special knowing that the memories, love and passion from your mother have all been passed on to you. What a legacy!
> 
> And Happy Birthday! Nothing like that call, the disbelief, the mad scramble and the attempt to compose oneself.  So happy for you!


Thank you cocomlle! You're one of the first member that I posted something to on this forum! Your kitty Murray and your posts are soooo enjoyable!  you make this forum so fun!  Thank you!
Scrambling and disbelief is the perfect word to describe the rush to H! I wasn't expecting this call for at least a year so I was in total shock!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

FreddieMac said:


> For anyone in Europe interested in this, it’s been on H.com for a little while - £790
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/clochette-cles-touch-charm-H076264CJAA/





Israeli_Flava said:


> Lovely story and everything is perfect!!!! Huge congrats to you!!!!


Thank you Israeli_Flava!  I enjoy reading your posts a lot! 
And thank you for posting the clochette link!  This is one of the reasons I love this forum, and humbling for rookie like me!


----------



## kelly7

I really love your story so much, thank you for sharing it with us 
 Congratulations on your first wonderful Birkin !


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Periogirl28, and thank you for all your fun posts! You're one of the members I enjoy reading and learn through your posts!
> And you are Right! So sorry HKsai; you both were correct to say the clochette is Lizard. I forgot to look inside the clochette ! It has 2 dashes so it is lizard.  The receipt and the Customs paper they gave me are incorrectly marked as Alligator! You saw this at FSH? wow so cool


You are too kind. We are all learning here together on the forum. Really odd that the store made a mistake and with ur CITES also. Anyway enjoy!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> You are too kind. We are all learning here together on the forum. Really odd that the store made a mistake and with ur CITES also. Anyway enjoy!


Thank you periogirl Do you think I should have H correct this? Am I correct to think that this Cert is something you only need when I travel abroad with the clochette? Sorry to pester....


----------



## HKsai

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Periogirl28, and thank you for all your fun posts! You're one of the members I enjoy reading and learn through your posts!
> And you are Right! So sorry HKsai; you both were correct to say the clochette is Lizard. I forgot to look inside the clochette ! It has 2 dashes so it is lizard.  The receipt and the Customs paper they gave me are incorrectly marked as Alligator! You saw this at FSH? wow so cool


It’s so confusing! My lizard hinged bracelet also has a custom paper that says alligator. I guess they categorize all reptiles as alligator...type lol either way it is gorgeous and beautiful!!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> It’s so confusing! My lizard hinged bracelet also has a custom paper that says alligator. I guess they categorize all reptiles as alligator...type lol either way it is gorgeous and beautiful!!!!!


Oh wow, you too? I wonder if its the same for everyone? I wondered if its important when you travel and they look at the paperworks and the customs officer say the description does not match the item?  Or maybe its not a big deal?


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Renet~~ You make this forum fun to be part of! Thank you so much for your kind words!
> Just passing your cc to my SA is exactly the same with me! Except in my case, I sleepwalked around the store and picked up a shawl
> You found the ban island! but too too too funny that you sent a convoy overseas! I'll bring my dingy along and we can escape together when I'm there!
> Once again, thank you for your very kind words!



Thank you for your kind words too!  [emoji253]
I can imagine you being overwhelmed with excitement on that day and I love that you could still chose a lovely shawl with so much excitement!  [emoji7]

As I am reading yours and others’ posts related to CITIES, reminded me I was not issued one when I purchased my croc bracelet. I am not sure if H in my country does not require to issue or my SA had missed this out on that particular day.  When I meet her, I will check with her. Hehe...another excuse to drop by H (your dinghy will have to come fast [emoji13]) but then again I do love talking to her. [emoji6]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thank you for your kind words too!  [emoji253]
> I can imagine you being overwhelmed with excitement on that day and I love that you could still chose a lovely shawl with so much excitement!  [emoji7]
> 
> As I am reading yours and others’ posts related to CITIES, reminded me I was not issued one when I purchased my croc bracelet. I am not sure if H in my country does not require to issue or my SA had missed this out on that particular day.  When I meet her, I will check with her. Hehe...another excuse to drop by H (your dinghy will have to come fast [emoji13]) but then again I do love talking to her. [emoji6]


My dinghy is already at your villa on ban island~
Yes, I think you should ask (though I'm a rookie so others might know better). From what I understand, it's not only the country you are leaving/re-entering (i.e. where you live) but it is also the Customs of of where you are traveling to, so if you can get the CITES, I think it's worth...um...hopping onto my dinghy, draaaag yourself reluctantly into H store surrounded by lovely items...to talk to your SA
BTW HKsai also says she didn't get one when she got her lizard bracelet....


----------



## foreverbagslove

A 90" scarf, 2 twillies and K28 magnolia in clemence [emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

foreverbagslove said:


> A 90" scarf, 2 twillies and K28 magnolia in clemence [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4180237
> 
> View attachment 4180238
> 
> View attachment 4180239


Wow! your scarf is so beautiful! and your K28! Gorgeous!  congrats!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

hannahsophia said:


> Congrats on your haul and happy birthday! Very touching story! Appreciate you sharing it [emoji253]


Thank you hannahsophia! I enjoy and learn a lot from your posts! Many thanks!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> Lovely story and everything is perfect!!!! Huge congrats to you!!!!


Thank you Israeli_Flava~ You are one of the members I enjoy and learn a lot from your posts! So happy that I get to read your posts and very grateful for you sharing your knowledge! thank you so much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you periogirl Do you think I should have H correct this? Am I correct to think that this Cert is something you only need when I travel abroad with the clochette? Sorry to pester....
> View attachment 4179910


I have seen CITES that are for the entire shipment... not just one/each item. So there are many items listed on one CITES doc and it seems like they make a photocopy of the same doc multiple times and put it with each item, if you know what I mean. I have CITES that don't match the item I bought (exotic CDC). Maybe the SA just grabbed one for me and didn't check to make sure what item it went with... not sure.

And yes, you need a CITES when traveling abroad with exotics (((just to be on the safe side)))


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you periogirl Do you think I should have H correct this? Am I correct to think that this Cert is something you only need when I travel abroad with the clochette? Sorry to pester....
> View attachment 4179910


I would get it corrected. Just in case.


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> My dinghy is already at your villa on ban island~
> Yes, I think you should ask (though I'm a rookie so others might know better). From what I understand, it's not only the country you are leaving/re-entering (i.e. where you live) but it is also the Customs of of where you are traveling to, so if you can get the CITES, I think it's worth...um...hopping onto my dinghy, draaaag yourself reluctantly into H store surrounded by lovely items...to talk to your SA
> BTW HKsai also says she didn't get one when she got her lizard bracelet....



Thank you dear! I’m now on my way to see my husband in airport, back home from his short trip. 

I’ll check with my SA. It might have slipped her mind that day as she was serving 2 customers (a nice lady and myself) but she checked me out first and continued on serving the other lady. 

Thank you to all TPFers to share their knowledge. [emoji106][emoji253]


----------



## navicular

Christofle said:


> Picked up a bottle of ambre narguillé and a travel case today.



Gorgeous travel atomiser! Is that blue paon?
I'm having one custom made in epsom with my initials embossed next to the stitching from H Madison


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> I would get it corrected. Just in case.


Thank you periogirl28


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thank you dear! I’m now on my way to see my husband in airport, back home from his short trip.
> 
> I’ll check with my SA. It might have slipped her mind that day as she was serving 2 customers (a nice lady and myself) but she checked me out first and continued on serving the other lady.
> 
> Thank you to all TPFers to share their knowledge. [emoji106][emoji253]


Okay! I'll check mine too!


----------



## renet

From my husband to me.  Bleu Paon Calvi.

He went to 2 H stores in Kuala Lumpur, The Pavilion and KLIA.  Both stores did not have any bag charm available.  Calvi is not available in The Pavilion too.  Only found 3 Calvi (Bleu Paon, Rouge Grenat and Celeste) in KLIA.


----------



## Christofle

navicular said:


> Gorgeous travel atomiser! Is that blue paon?
> I'm having one custom made in epsom with my initials embossed next to the stitching from H Madison



I think it is but I’m not 100% sure. I checked the bill to see if they noted the colour but unfortunately there’s only a product code (v37315).

I hope you enjoy your new atomizer too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> View attachment 4180515
> 
> From my husband to me.  Bleu Paon Calvi.
> 
> He went to 2 H stores in Kuala Lumpur, The Pavilion and KLIA.  Both stores did not have any bag charm available.  Calvi is not available in The Pavilion too.  Only found 3 Calvi (Bleu Paon, Rouge Grenat and Celeste) in KLIA.


Love the color! Your husband is so nice!!


----------



## atelierforward

Pessie said:


> Garden Party 36 in vert cypres
> View attachment 4176162
> View attachment 4176163


this color is stunning!!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love the color! Your husband is so nice!!



Thank you for your kind words, TBH!


----------



## loves

It's been an 8 year search for the special Kelly 28 and I passed on many until I saw this. I feel so lucky to get this Dalmatian Kelly


----------



## MsAli

toefl525 said:


> After I got a white Constance, three weeks later...28 Kelly Togo Azur w/gold hardware.


Love it! Congrats!


----------



## MsAli

loves said:


> It's been an 8 year search for the special Kelly 28 and I passed on many until I saw this. I feel so lucky to get this Dalmatian Kelly
> View attachment 4181293


Wow!!


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!


Thank you for sharing  Congratulations on your lovely purchases!


----------



## crisbac

loves said:


> It's been an 8 year search for the special Kelly 28 and I passed on many until I saw this. I feel so lucky to get this Dalmatian Kelly
> View attachment 4181293


It's fabulous, dear loves! Huge congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> Thank you for sharing  Congratulations on your lovely purchases!


Thank yo msAli~~!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

loves said:


> It's been an 8 year search for the special Kelly 28 and I passed on many until I saw this. I feel so lucky to get this Dalmatian Kelly
> View attachment 4181293


Wow, gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## loves

MsAli said:


> Wow!!





crisbac said:


> It's fabulous, dear loves! Huge congrats!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, gorgeous! congrats!



thank you my loves


----------



## Nerja

loves said:


> It's been an 8 year search for the special Kelly 28 and I passed on many until I saw this. I feel so lucky to get this Dalmatian Kelly
> View attachment 4181293


This is a beautiful and unique Kelly!  Simply stunning!


----------



## DYH

I stop by the store on Friday to pick up a small gift.. and walked out with a KP in capucine i really need to be on ban island, like yesterday!


----------



## renet

DYH said:


> I stop by the store on Friday to pick up a small gift.. and walked out with a KP in capucine i really need to be on ban island, like yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4181575



Lovely KP, brighten anyone’s day! [emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

DYH said:


> I stop by the store on Friday to pick up a small gift.. and walked out with a KP in capucine i really need to be on ban island, like yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4181575


Oooh you lucky gal


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> I stop by the store on Friday to pick up a small gift.. and walked out with a KP in capucine i really need to be on ban island, like yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4181575


Wow!


----------



## hannahsophia

DYH said:


> I stop by the store on Friday to pick up a small gift.. and walked out with a KP in capucine i really need to be on ban island, like yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4181575



Beautiful! Is that rose gold hw?


----------



## DYH

hannahsophia said:


> Beautiful! Is that rose gold hw?


no, sorry! it's platinum...


----------



## vesna

potiron PM karo


----------



## loves

Nerja said:


> This is a beautiful and unique Kelly!  Simply stunning!



thank you so much xoxo


----------



## donotdesign

Hi everyone. I will like to share my first H purchase. It’s a small purchase... and hopefully onto more in the future. I was so excited and happy and can’t wait to wear it!


----------



## periogirl28

My latest, latest purchase is a Barenia Guernsey. It never ends.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

loves said:


> It's been an 8 year search for the special Kelly 28 and I passed on many until I saw this. I feel so lucky to get this Dalmatian Kelly
> View attachment 4181293


Mmmmmm suddenly I'm hungry for an Oreo cookie =)
Congrats on finding your Unicorn dear!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

donotdesign said:


> Hi everyone. I will like to share my first H purchase. It’s a small purchase... and hopefully onto more in the future. I was so excited and happy and can’t wait to wear it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182080
> View attachment 4182081
> View attachment 4182082
> View attachment 4182083


 these Orans!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4182125
> View attachment 4182126
> 
> My latest, latest purchase is a Barenia Guernsey. It never ends.


It's like an origami wallet! Bet it smells divine!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's like an origami wallet! Bet it smells divine!


It does!


----------



## loves

Israeli_Flava said:


> Mmmmmm suddenly I'm hungry for an Oreo cookie =)
> Congrats on finding your Unicorn dear!!!


thank you gorgeous  I_F xoxo


----------



## cafecreme15

Mosaique 24 ring dish!


----------



## Blossom976

vesna said:


> View attachment 4181970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potiron PM karo



Congrats! Is Hermes still making these pouches? TIA


----------



## bagidiotic

Blossom976 said:


> Congrats! Is Hermes still making these pouches? TIA


No


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cafecreme15 said:


> Mosaique 24 ring dish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182537
> 
> View attachment 4182538



Oh cafecreme, major congrats ~ I need this in my life!

And maybe not just one Mosaique 24 ring dish but two, lol. 

Truly a lovely piece, and I have been obsessed with home pieces recently. 

Thanks so much for sharing! [emoji813]️


----------



## acrowcounted

cafecreme15 said:


> Mosaique 24 ring dish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182537
> 
> View attachment 4182538


Twinning on this piece. I want one for every room of my house now! Lol


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> Mosaique 24 ring dish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182537
> 
> View attachment 4182538



I love little H trays for jewelry, keys etc.  I have them everywhere.  But yours is extra special with that gorgeous ring on it.  You must be thrilled.


----------



## Marmotte

Belt in Bleu Glacier and Etain
H buckle







[emoji7]


----------



## HKsai

Things for my mom! I apologize for her dress. I just told her to throw on the twillon and do some mod shots.


----------



## acrowcounted

HKsai said:


> Things for my mom! I apologize for her dress. I just told her to throw on the twillon and do some mod shots.


Love everything! May I ask, what kind of box does a twillon come in?


----------



## HKsai

acrowcounted said:


> Love everything! May I ask, what kind of box does a twillon come in?


It comes in this.


----------



## cafecreme15

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oh cafecreme, major congrats ~ I need this in my life!
> 
> And maybe not just one Mosaique 24 ring dish but two, lol.
> 
> Truly a lovely piece, and I have been obsessed with home pieces recently.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing! [emoji813]️





acrowcounted said:


> Twinning on this piece. I want one for every room of my house now! Lol





lulilu said:


> I love little H trays for jewelry, keys etc.  I have them everywhere.  But yours is extra special with that gorgeous ring on it.  You must be thrilled.


Thank you all! I'm so smitten with it - very torn between wanting to look at my ring on my finger and wanting to look at it in this perfect little dish!


----------



## kristenchui

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4182125
> View attachment 4182126
> 
> My latest, latest purchase is a Barenia Guernsey. It never ends.


Its beautiful! Thanks for sharing, may I ask how much is it in euros please?


----------



## periogirl28

kristenchui said:


> Its beautiful! Thanks for sharing, may I ask how much is it in euros please?


Maybe slightly else than €500?


----------



## kristenchui

periogirl28 said:


> Maybe slightly else than €500?


Thanks so much for sharing! would you mind share the size? as I have a constance barenia 19 want to match it with
originally want a calvi but its so rare.


----------



## periogirl28

kristenchui said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! would you mind share the size? as I have a constance barenia 19 want to match it with
> originally want a calvi but its so rare.


It's about the size of a Calvi. Each section holds a few standard size credit cards.


----------



## kristenchui

periogirl28 said:


> It's about the size of a Calvi. Each section holds a few standard size credit cards.


Can you fit bills in it? seems like you can fit notes


----------



## periogirl28

kristenchui said:


> Can you fit bills in it? seems like you can fit notes


Hmm not really that many and only if you really, really fold it. I kinda see why you have concerns as I find the C18 capacity limited. For bills and coins, I use a Bastia.


----------



## sammix3

My new twillys arrived!  They’re super addicting!


----------



## krawford

Getting ready for cooler weather. Cashmere stole in beige natural


----------



## atelierforward

HKsai said:


> Things for my mom! I apologize for her dress. I just told her to throw on the twillon and do some mod shots.


Love that Pico! Such a dreamy color. Bleu electrique?


----------



## HKsai

atelierforward said:


> Love that Pico! Such a dreamy color. Bleu electrique?



Bleu encre


----------



## TeeCee77

A little reveal!!! 


Got to go shopping for our anniversary - hubby knows me so well [emoji847] I was originally on the hunt for a Col Roule, but fell in love with the Picotin. Funny enough - I never even considered it before. My SA showed me a Picotin 18 last week, but I couldn’t commit to the size. This week it was gone, but he had these beauties for me instead [emoji173]️ I think the 22 actually fits me better and can hold my wallet. So excited to put these goodies to good use.


----------



## MsAli

Marmotte said:


> Belt in Bleu Glacier and Etain
> H buckle
> View attachment 4183655
> 
> View attachment 4183656
> 
> View attachment 4183660
> 
> 
> [emoji7]


Love


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> A little reveal!!!
> View attachment 4184946
> 
> Got to go shopping for our anniversary - hubby knows me so well [emoji847] I was originally on the hunt for a Col Roule, but fell in love with the Picotin. Funny enough - I never even considered it before. My SA showed me a Picotin 18 last week, but I couldn’t commit to the size. This week it was gone, but he had these beauties for me instead [emoji173]️ I think the 22 actually fits me better and can hold my wallet. So excited to put these goodies to good use.
> 
> View attachment 4184950
> View attachment 4184951


Very nice!


----------



## MsAli

HKsai said:


> Things for my mom! I apologize for her dress. I just told her to throw on the twillon and do some mod shots.


Don’t you just love that color! I have it on my double sens! Lucky mama!!


----------



## MsAli

DH will be home tomorrow with these...he sent me a sneak peak!


----------



## HKsai

MsAli said:


> Don’t you just love that color! I have it on my double sens! Lucky mama!!


Your DS is why I got the picotin in this color


----------



## MsAli

HKsai said:


> Your DS is why I got the picotin in this color


Aw, so glad it helped you decide...it looks so vibrant in the sun!


----------



## Christofle

navicular said:


> Gorgeous travel atomiser! Is that blue paon?
> I'm having one custom made in epsom with my initials embossed next to the stitching from H Madison



Update on the atomizer, it leaked everywhere and ruined the swift leather. I’m not sure I would recommend this item. Hopefully my SA can exchange it.

To say I’m livid is an understatement, I asked them numerous times if there was any leak potential. I’m just happy it didn’t happen in one of my bags with a leather interior.


----------



## acrowcounted

Christofle said:


> Update on the atomizer, it leaked everywhere and ruined the swift leather. I’m not sure I would recommend this item. Hopefully my SA can exchange it.
> 
> To say I’m livid is an understatement, I asked them numerous times if there was any leak potential. I’m just happy it didn’t happen in one of my bags with a leather interior.


Wow, thanks for letting us know and I'm sorry that this happened to you. I've always thought these were super cute but will now cross it off my list.


----------



## Mrs.O.

MsAli said:


> I cannot express how thrilled I am with my first K...love her!
> View attachment 4175891
> View attachment 4175892
> View attachment 4175893
> View attachment 4175894
> 
> View attachment 4175903
> 
> K28 Rouge H Sombrero




Congratulations, the color is amazing!


----------



## surfchick

HKsai said:


> Things for my mom! I apologize for her dress. I just told her to throw on the twillon and do some mod shots.


Love the Pico. Great color! The twillon looks great on your mom! What a lucky mom!


----------



## Christofle

acrowcounted said:


> Wow, thanks for letting us know and I'm sorry that this happened to you. I've always thought these were super cute but will now cross it off my list.



The manager of the Montreal store just contacted me and was very apologetic about the leakage and she assured me she had never heard of the travel containers leaking. She immediately offered to exchange it for another one hoping that it was just a manufacturing defect.

I’ve got to say customer service with Hermès is outstanding.


----------



## Carrierae

Marmotte said:


> Belt in Bleu Glacier and Etain
> H buckle
> View attachment 4183655
> 
> View attachment 4183656
> 
> View attachment 4183660
> 
> 
> [emoji7]



I love this so much! I have been so disappointed with women’s H belts this past year. I’m been pining for another color that doesn’t have black. This color combo would have been perfect! I already spotted a few combos I loved that were on the men’s side! ☹️


----------



## marzipanchen

I also posted this in the Barenia thread.... old and new Barenia leather side by side, my two latest purchases:
New to me Evelyne PM from 2001 and a Calvi pop with orange poppy lining.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## cocomlle

cafecreme15 said:


> Mosaique 24 ring dish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182537
> 
> View attachment 4182538



Twinsies on this!!! Love so much!


----------



## MsAli

Mrs.O. said:


> Congratulations, the color is amazing!


Thank you  definitely a forever bag!


----------



## jxtai

Birthday gift from my hubby! Picotin 18 in Bleu nuit and he got me matching Twilly also! I love it so much!!


----------



## MsAli

jxtai said:


> Birthday gift from my hubby! Picotin 18 in Bleu nuit and he got me matching Twilly also! I love it so much!!


Love and, Happy Birthday!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> Things for my mom! I apologize for her dress. I just told her to throw on the twillon and do some mod shots.


Wow, your mom must be so happy~~! A dream daughter! Love the kitty cat hiding behind your mom too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jxtai said:


> Birthday gift from my hubby! Picotin 18 in Bleu nuit and he got me matching Twilly also! I love it so much!!


Very nice birthday gift! Happy Birthday!


----------



## MsAli

DH brought back several goodies from his recent travels for me to choose from (my birthday and Christmas are quickly approaching). He couldn’t find much from my wishlist so he had to “wing it”. I won’t be keeping all of it, but ohhhhh, if I only could!!!


----------



## krawford

MsAli said:


> DH brought back several goodies from his recent travels for me to choose from (my birthday and Christmas are quickly approaching). He couldn’t find much from my wishlist so he had to “wing it”. I won’t be keeping all of it, but ohhhhh, if I only could!!!
> View attachment 4186015
> View attachment 4186016
> View attachment 4186017
> View attachment 4186018
> View attachment 4186019
> View attachment 4186020
> View attachment 4186021


I that was for me, I would choose the black Evelyne and the Constance wallet


----------



## Tinn3rz

^^^same plus the twilly [emoji51]


----------



## HKsai

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, your mom must be so happy~~! A dream daughter! Love the kitty cat hiding behind your mom too!



Haha son  I didn’t even see jasper. We have four cats so one gotta be around. 



MsAli said:


> DH brought back several goodies from his recent travels for me to choose from (my birthday and Christmas are quickly approaching). He couldn’t find much from my wishlist so he had to “wing it”. I won’t be keeping all of it, but ohhhhh, if I only could!!!
> View attachment 4186015
> View attachment 4186016
> View attachment 4186017
> View attachment 4186018
> View attachment 4186019
> View attachment 4186020
> View attachment 4186021



Keep it all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsAli

krawford said:


> I that was for me, I would choose the black Evelyne and the Constance wallet


Thx! I love the Black Evie, but it’s a 33...a tad big for me The other is a 29... And, yes, I do love the Constance wallet


----------



## catsinthebag

MsAli said:


> DH brought back several goodies from his recent travels for me to choose from (my birthday and Christmas are quickly approaching). He couldn’t find much from my wishlist so he had to “wing it”. I won’t be keeping all of it, but ohhhhh, if I only could!!!
> View attachment 4186015
> View attachment 4186016
> View attachment 4186017
> View attachment 4186018
> View attachment 4186019
> View attachment 4186020
> View attachment 4186021



I’m with the others on the Black Evie. I’d keep the Farandole necklace as well — I love mine!


----------



## MsAli

HKsai said:


> Haha son  I didn’t even see jasper. We have four cats so one gotta be around.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it all!!!!!!!!!!!



I like the way you think!!


----------



## MsAli

catsinthebag said:


> I’m with the others on the Black Evie. I’d keep the Farandole necklace as well — I love mine!


Thx! If only the black Evie weren’t a 33! Yes, I think I’m keeping the necklace because it can double as a strap...only thing is the Constance Wallet is RGHW...


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> Just (enabling) FYI: it's Bleus d'Ailleurs Bowl (it's a cup, but they call it bowl--don't know why). Its VERY light , dishwasher safe, and microwave safe.
> View attachment 4172858



It looks sooo good [emoji7]


----------



## HKsai

MsAli said:


> Thx! If only the black Evie weren’t a 33! Yes, I think I’m keeping the necklace because it can double as a strap...only thing is the Constance Wallet is RGHW...


What color is the jige? Orange poppy? Capucine? I love RGHW! It’s so special.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> Haha son  I didn’t even see jasper. We have four cats so one gotta be around.
> 
> So very sorry for my mistake! Not too many DS with such great taste around ! You are a dream son!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it all!!!!!!!!!!!


So very sorry for my mistake! Not too many DS with such great taste around!! You are a dream son!!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!



Thanks for sharing your beautiful story. [emoji22][emoji173]️ I’m so happy for you that you got your bag[emoji92] It’s a beautiful bag! Happy b-lated [emoji512] Is your birthday August 31st?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thanks for sharing your beautiful story. [emoji22][emoji173]️ I’m so happy for you that you got your bag[emoji92] It’s a beautiful bag! Happy b-lated [emoji512] Is your birthday August 31st?


Thank you PaperbagPrincessD~~ I was thinking of you when I wrote about how I learn from other member's questions-! I learned from you too so thank you! My bday was on the 30th.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you PaperbagPrincessD~~ I was thinking of you when I wrote about how I learn from other member's questions-! I learned from you too so thank you! My bday was on the 30th.



I had a very strong feeling you were going to get offered a bag after you revealed the plates/cups you bought [emoji87] My Birthday is on the 31st! [emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I had a very strong feeling you were going to get offered a bag after you revealed the plates/cups you bought [emoji87] My Birthday is on the 31st! [emoji173]️


wow wow! really~~~? what a fantastic coincidence on our bday!! And you had a premonition about my bag???? wow! You are AMAZING!


----------



## HKsai

TresBeauHermes said:


> So very sorry for my mistake! Not too many DS with such great taste around!! You are a dream son!!!


No worries! You are so sweet


----------



## MsAli

HKsai said:


> What color is the jige? Orange poppy? Capucine? I love RGHW! It’s so special.


I believe it’s Capucine, but I haven’t seen the receipt It’s sooo soft! Wasn’t on my wishlist but I do love it!


----------



## renet

MsAli said:


> DH brought back several goodies from his recent travels for me to choose from (my birthday and Christmas are quickly approaching). He couldn’t find much from my wishlist so he had to “wing it”. I won’t be keeping all of it, but ohhhhh, if I only could!!!
> View attachment 4186015
> View attachment 4186016
> View attachment 4186017
> View attachment 4186018
> View attachment 4186019
> View attachment 4186020
> View attachment 4186021


Love all...
I would say keep all of them! [emoji13]


----------



## lulilu

MsAli said:


> DH brought back several goodies from his recent travels for me to choose from (my birthday and Christmas are quickly approaching). He couldn’t find much from my wishlist so he had to “wing it”. I won’t be keeping all of it, but ohhhhh, if I only could!!!
> View attachment 4186015
> View attachment 4186016
> View attachment 4186017
> View attachment 4186018
> View attachment 4186019
> View attachment 4186020
> View attachment 4186021



I assume you mean you get to keep some now, and the others for Christmas and birthday?


----------



## MsAli

renet said:


> Love all...
> I would say keep all of them! [emoji13]


I should!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MsAli said:


> DH brought back several goodies from his recent travels for me to choose from (my birthday and Christmas are quickly approaching). He couldn’t find much from my wishlist so he had to “wing it”. I won’t be keeping all of it, but ohhhhh, if I only could!!!
> View attachment 4186015
> View attachment 4186016
> View attachment 4186017
> View attachment 4186018
> View attachment 4186019
> View attachment 4186020
> View attachment 4186021


Your husband did well! 
What do you mean you won't be keeping them all? Are you planning to return some of them to the stores in your home country?


----------



## MsAli

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Your husband did well!
> What do you mean you won't be keeping them all? Are you planning to return some of them to the stores in your home country?


 No, I’ll be visiting Paris within the 30 day exchange window (I think that’s why he was comfortable with buying extra ) I’m new to Hermes...is it frowned upon to exchange items? (aside from Bs and Ks, of course!)


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

MsAli said:


> No, I’ll be visiting Paris within the 30 day exchange window (I think that’s why he was comfortable with buying extra ) I’m new to Hermes...is it frowned upon to exchange items? (aside from Bs and Ks, of course!)


Nah. It’s completely okay to return items.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MsAli said:


> No, I’ll be visiting Paris within the 30 day exchange window (I think that’s why he was comfortable with buying extra ) I’m new to Hermes...is it frowned upon to exchange items? (aside from Bs and Ks, of course!)


As long as the items are unused and numbers are not excessive, you should be ok to exchange.


----------



## Austintx

Checking out the color of my new C18 in different light!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Austintx said:


> Checking out the color of my new C18 in different light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186992
> View attachment 4186993


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Austintx said:


> Checking out the color of my new C18 in different light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186992
> View attachment 4186993


Gorg! What color is this?


----------



## Austintx

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorg! What color is this?



Rose extreme [emoji4]


----------



## Anglewing

Brought it home today.  Wait for months for this beauty.  So excited!


----------



## Addicted to bags

MsAli said:


> DH brought back several goodies from his recent travels for me to choose from (my birthday and Christmas are quickly approaching). He couldn’t find much from my wishlist so he had to “wing it”. I won’t be keeping all of it, but ohhhhh, if I only could!!!
> View attachment 4186015
> View attachment 4186016
> View attachment 4186017
> View attachment 4186018
> View attachment 4186019
> View attachment 4186020
> View attachment 4186021


Wow, he was really trying to cover all the bases. What a nice hubby!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don't mind if I tell you a story... Please ignore if its too long and sappy...
> My mother was a H fan, and I grew up with Ks and Bs. She lent me/gave me her Ks and Bs so I never had to buy those. So when my mother past away from cancer,  I inherited her bags, but I didn't have the heart to go to H stores cuz it reminded me of my mother too much. After several years and moving to a new State, I decided it was time for me to enjoy H again, so I went back but I didn't know anything about the history thingy worked cuz I never really shopped towards Bs and Ks before.  Thanks to this forum and TPF members, I was able to arm myself with knowledge,  and I went to H.
> Yesterday, I got a call from my SA and I was told my B arrived. After screaming on the phone, I quickly gathered myself, apologized, and got ready to go to H store. I forgot how to put on my make-up, I forgot how to dress (my mind went blank and just stood in front of my closet), I ran outside and remembered I forgot my phone so I had to go back home, I made a mistake and wore socks with my sandals.
> When I got to H, I sat down and my lovely SA brought out the B with several other items on a tray. I've seen photos of others on this forum that had those trays; now I know what it is for! I teared up and told my SA about my mom. You see, it's not just a bag; its more then that; its history, and its something you carry and look at all the time. It's very personal and a girl thing. It also happened to be my birthday.
> This is my very first B that I got on my own! My SA is a super angel, but I don't think I would have been able to get this bag if it wasn't for the help of this forum's members who patiently answered all my stupid rookie questions, and all my fellow rookie  members who asked the questions I should have asked but didn't, and learned from their questions too.
> Thank you oh oh oh so much; I'm so grateful to all H family members of H on this forum. I'm  hoping this will be the first of many more to come (where's ban island again?)
> View attachment 4179271
> 
> View attachment 4179273
> 
> B25 Black Togo--I'm surprised how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 4179274
> 
> Ombre/Noir Alligator Clochette. I was too delirious to check the price before purchasing this!
> View attachment 4179275
> 
> A travers Cachemire 140 Shawl
> View attachment 4179276
> 
> Panoplie Equestre Twilly--they had only one so waiting for another.
> View attachment 4179287
> 
> Thank you oh so much for letting me share my bag and my sappy story!


Happy belated birthday and that is just too beautiful, both the story and the B!! That's the size I think I want. Please do give a review after you've had her awhile


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy belated birthday and that is just too beautiful, both the story and the B!! That's the size I think I want. Please do give a review after you've had her awhile


Thank you AtB!~ You are definitely one of the members that make this forum so much fun! Your posts are always so fun! I learn a lot from you too! Thank you so very very much!
And yes! I will definitely let you know how it goes with the size! its just so darn cute! I still can't believe it's mine, and I'm still drooling over it. My BF thinks I'm nuts!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Anglewing said:


> Brought it home today.  Wait for months for this beauty.  So excited!


Wow, gorgeous K! Congrats! is that a 25? 28? Togo? details pleaaaaze!


----------



## MsAli

xiangxiang0731 said:


> As long as the items are unused and numbers are not excessive, you should be ok to exchange.


All are tucked away in their boxes til I decide. I guess I could always sell if returning/exchanging is frowned upon.


----------



## MsAli

lulilu said:


> I assume you mean you get to keep some now, and the others for Christmas and birthday?


That’s a great answer!!


----------



## MsAli

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow, he was really trying to cover all the bases. What a nice hubby!


lol He was all over the place but I’m not complaining!!! at all!!


----------



## MsAli

Anglewing said:


> Brought it home today.  Wait for months for this beauty.  So excited!


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## chicinthecity777

MsAli said:


> All are tucked away in their boxes til I decide. I guess I could always sell if returning/exchanging is frowned upon.


Of course! But just in case you don't already know, you can't buy / sell on this forum. It's against forum rules.


----------



## Sclim1

My latest score from Seoul... My 1st C24 in Rose Azalee Evercolor. [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji4]


----------



## Cambridge Girl

Sclim1 said:


> My latest score from Seoul... My 1st C24 in Rose Azalee Evercolor. [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4187391


Yay we’re twinsies!! I love mine soooooo much!!! Congrats to you darling!!


----------



## Sclim1

Cambridge Girl said:


> Yay we’re twinsies!! I love mine soooooo much!!! Congrats to you darling!!


Yeah! Happy to be twinsies with you and to hear you love yours so much! Look forward to using mine too!


----------



## atelierforward

marzipanchen said:


> I also posted this in the Barenia thread.... old and new Barenia leather side by side, my two latest purchases:
> New to me Evelyne PM from 2001 and a Calvi pop with orange poppy lining.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4185565


The leather on the Evy is so stunning!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Anglewing said:


> Brought it home today.  Wait for months for this beauty.  So excited!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Sclim1 said:


> My latest score from Seoul... My 1st C24 in Rose Azalee Evercolor. [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4187391


This is amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## MsAli

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Of course! But just in case you don't already know, you can't buy / sell on this forum. It's against forum rules.


Of course! I have made NO mention of that, at all. Actually, it wasn’t until you asked the very personal question about what I was going to do with the extras, did it even come up. I’m very well aware of the rules...that is probably the most obvious one lol But, thank you


----------



## marzipanchen

atelierforward said:


> The leather on the Evy is so stunning!!


Thank you so much for your kind words @atelierforward . I love her patina as well.


----------



## Sclim1

acrowcounted said:


> This is amazing! Congrats!!



Thanks acrowcounted! [emoji175]


----------



## theVirginienne

My first Twilly, a Pelages et Camouflage in Rouge/Vert/Jaune. I never thought I’d be a Twilly girl but Fashionphile and a dreamy bag on my wishlist (hopefully I’m not jinxing my H luck) had other plans[emoji23]


----------



## GoStanford

Just took the plunge on a new-to-me CSGM.  I've never spent this much on a scarf or shawl before and hope to get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## birkin10600

It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170] 
Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.


----------



## periogirl28

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385


Congrats! Good to be cousins!


----------



## renet

Sclim1 said:


> My latest score from Seoul... My 1st C24 in Rose Azalee Evercolor. [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4187391



Hi dear! Your Rose Azalee inspired me but I only managed to get this Rose D’ ete bracelet in similar pink shades.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385


*She's absolutely stunning!!! Congrats to you dear finally getting this coveted H Blue!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sclim1 said:


> My latest score from Seoul... My 1st C24 in Rose Azalee Evercolor. [emoji175] Thanks for letting me share my joy! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4187391


Faints!
I love this color combo! Perfection!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385


Congratulations! It is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## surfchick

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385


  Beautiful!


----------



## birkin10600

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! Good to be cousins!





Israeli_Flava said:


> *She's absolutely stunning!!! Congrats to you dear finally getting this coveted H Blue!!!!*





acrowcounted said:


> Congratulations! It is stunningly beautiful!





surfchick said:


> [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]  Beautiful!


Oh thank you so much beautiful ladies![emoji173] I appreciate all your kind comments. Wish you all a lovely week ahead![emoji120]


----------



## Sclim1

renet said:


> Hi dear! Your Rose Azalee inspired me but I only managed to get this Rose D’ ete bracelet in similar pink shades.
> 
> View attachment 4190514



Renet, 
Happy to ignite the girl in all of us! [emoji175][emoji38] The color of your bracelet is so sweet! I have this style in blue... [emoji16] Enjoy your pretty bracelet! [emoji177]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385


Congrats my dear! I’m sporting my new twilly today that would be a fun color match for your new BEB, cheval phoenix


----------



## TresBeauHermes

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385


Wow, stunning color! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Hi dear! Your Rose Azalee inspired me but I only managed to get this Rose D’ ete bracelet in similar pink shades.
> 
> View attachment 4190514


Ooooh Rose D'Ete! Mini Dog~~ That is so cute! congrats!


----------



## MsAli

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385


Congratulations She’s gorgeous!


----------



## fabuleux

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385


Looks very nice!


----------



## renet

Sclim1 said:


> Renet,
> Happy to ignite the girl in all of us! [emoji175][emoji38] The color of your bracelet is so sweet! I have this style in blue... [emoji16] Enjoy your pretty bracelet! [emoji177]



Thank you! [emoji6] Same to you, enjoy every H bags or accessories you have! [emoji253]


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh Rose D'Ete! Mini Dog~~ That is so cute! congrats!



Thank you, dear! My SA said this pink is so me and she thought of my nail arts when she saw this color. [emoji848][emoji23] Well, I love this shade of pink and did not think twice to get it.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thank you, dear! My SA said this pink is so me and she thought of my nail arts when she saw this color. [emoji848][emoji23] Well, I love this shade of pink and did not think twice to get it.


Oooh~~ maybe you can put your new mini dog on and show us your nails too??? pretty pleaaaase???


----------



## Anchanel79

Bought bread and butter plates. Completed my dinner set of 6.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Anchanel79 said:


> Bought bread and butter plates. Completed my dinner set of 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191078


Beautiful! Congrats! Dinner is going to taste sooooo good!


----------



## theVirginienne

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385



Congratulations!! Absolutely Lovely!


----------



## pjhm

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful! Congrats! Dinner is going to taste sooooo good!



Very pretty- haven’t seen that pattern before, enjoy!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Aelfaerie said:


> Picked up some twillies (via chargesend), some bi-color calvis, and even tracked down 70s (my favorite scarf size)!
> View attachment 4171849
> 
> View attachment 4171850
> 
> View attachment 4171851
> 
> View attachment 4171852
> 
> View attachment 4171853


Such beauties ! Twinsie with you on the red bi-color Calvi.  I hope they come out with more bi-color options.


----------



## cutiepi600

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385



Congrats!!!! [emoji898][emoji323][emoji324] we’re twinsies... I got her last year and haven’t even taken her out of the box yet! Enjoy using her ))


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooh~~ maybe you can put your new mini dog on and show us your nails too??? pretty pleaaaase???[emoji813]



Hi dear, it’s quite to capture my nail art with the bracelet. [emoji13] Did my best. This set of new nail art was not any pink shade related but as I change every month and my SA is impressed by them. [emoji23] I did Hermès nail art before too. Haha

Correction: Not I painted the nails myself. My manicurist did a great job! [emoji4]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Hi dear, it’s quite to capture my nail art with the bracelet. [emoji13] Did my best. This set of new nail art was not any pink shade related but as I change every month and my SA is impressed by them. [emoji23] I did Hermès nail art before too. Haha
> 
> Correction: Not I painted the nails myself. My manicurist did a great job! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4192071


Wow, thank you Renet~ You did well in taking pic! Your nails are LOVELY Flowers are so pretty! Is that a rhinestone on your middle finger? I've never done nail art before....Starting to think I should try. I bet H bracelet looks great with nail art!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, thank you Renet~ You did well in taking pic! Your nails are LOVELY Flowers are so pretty! Is that a rhinestone on your middle finger? I've never done nail art before....Starting to think I should try. I bet H bracelet looks great with nail art!



Thank you, dear! [emoji253] That are rhinestones on my nails. My manicurist put them on to represent dew  droplets on flowers. I am used to having my nails painted and yes, H’s rings and bracelets (accessories) just look great with them. [emoji6]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Thank you, dear! [emoji253] That are rhinestones on my nails. My manicurist put them on to represent dew  droplets on flowers. I am used to having my nails painted and yes, H’s rings and bracelets (accessories) just look great with them. [emoji6]


I'm trying to imagine what a Hermes nail art would look like.....Pics please if you do it again!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> I'm trying to imagine what a Hermes nail art would look like.....Pics please if you do it again!



I do keep photos of most of the nail arts done. Here’s a picture of Hermès inspired nail art I did before. [emoji13]


----------



## HKsai

renet said:


> I do keep photos of most of the nail arts done. Here’s a picture of Hermès inspired nail art I did before. [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4192167


Love love it!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> I do keep photos of most of the nail arts done. Here’s a picture of Hermès inspired nail art I did before. [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4192167


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG~~~!!! 
That is SO FANTASTIC!!!!!! I just showed it to my geeky BF who doesn't even notice I had a new haircut, and even he said "oh, that looks great!" Wow, that is just PERFECT! I love love love it Renet!!! You made my day!!  I so want to have this done too! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## renet

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG~~~!!!
> That is SO FANTASTIC!!!!!! I just showed it to my geeky BF who doesn't even notice I had a new haircut, and even he said "oh, that looks great!" Wow, that is just PERFECT! I love love love it Renet!!! You made my day!!  I so want to have this done too! Thank you for sharing!



Glad I made your day happy! H made our days better! [emoji6] [emoji253]


----------



## HKsai

renet said:


> Glad I made your day happy! H made our days better! [emoji6] [emoji253]


All hail the H God.


----------



## renet

HKsai said:


> All hail the H God.



Yeah!


----------



## surfchick

renet said:


> I do keep photos of most of the nail arts done. Here’s a picture of Hermès inspired nail art I did before. [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4192167


Oh my gosh your nails are incredible!


----------



## MAGJES

renet said:


> I do keep photos of most of the nail arts done. Here’s a picture of Hermès inspired nail art I did before. [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4192167


That is serious Hermes art!

How long does is take your manicurist??


----------



## xray

Love this Bride de Gala Love top... colours are my favourite !  Waited until I got to Europe to buy to save a little $


----------



## MsAli

renet said:


> I do keep photos of most of the nail arts done. Here’s a picture of Hermès inspired nail art I did before. [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4192167


On wow!!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385



Congratulations! She’s a beauty [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

renet said:


> I do keep photos of most of the nail arts done. Here’s a picture of Hermès inspired nail art I did before. [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4192167



Omg. They are so amazing [emoji7]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Went to Hermes today to see the Fall RTW. Tried on all of this but only walked out with the cardigan, the Kelly belt, and the polo shoes. The cashmere jacket was my favorite, but way too warm for SF. (Please ignore the mismatched shoes and the jeans under the cardigan).


----------



## birkin10600

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Congratulations! She’s a beauty [emoji173]️


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## renet

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Went to Hermes today to see the Fall RTW. Tried on all of this but only walked out with the cardigan, the Kelly belt, and the polo shoes. The cashmere jacket was my favorite, but way too warm for SF. (Please ignore the mismatched shoes and the jeans under the cardigan).
> 
> View attachment 4192899
> View attachment 4192900
> View attachment 4192901
> View attachment 4192902
> 
> View attachment 4192904
> View attachment 4192905



They all look good on you. [emoji4] 
My Kelly sellier could be twins with yours. [emoji4]


----------



## Tinn3rz

Double tour strap for my Apple Watch. Etoupe.

I also got Oran sandals in white and another Twillon and a couple of fragrances.


----------



## renet

Thank you for all the likes I received! [emoji173]️ 



PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Omg. They are so amazing [emoji7]


Thank you! [emoji6]



MsAli said:


> On wow!!


Thank you! [emoji4]



MAGJES said:


> That is serious Hermes art!
> 
> How long does is take your manicurist??  [emoji2]


Thank you! Took her about 2hrs (inclusive of removal of previous set). She needs to draw the  panther on my thumb. Sent her a picture of panthera pardus scarf so she could study it first. [emoji13]



surfchick said:


> Oh my gosh your nails are incredible![emoji813]


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xray said:


> Love this Bride de Gala Love top... colours are my favourite !  Waited until I got to Europe to buy to save a little $


Beautiful top! I love the Bride de Gala line! The top looks great on you! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Went to Hermes today to see the Fall RTW. Tried on all of this but only walked out with the cardigan, the Kelly belt, and the polo shoes. The cashmere jacket was my favorite, but way too warm for SF. (Please ignore the mismatched shoes and the jeans under the cardigan).
> 
> View attachment 4192899
> View attachment 4192900
> View attachment 4192901
> View attachment 4192902
> 
> View attachment 4192904
> View attachment 4192905


Gosh, everything looks gorgeous on you! Love your beautiful K!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gosh, everything looks gorgeous on you! Love your beautiful K!



Thanks love [emoji173]️


----------



## xray

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful top! I love the Bride de Gala line! The top looks great on you! Congrats!



Thanks !  Always good when something that looks good on hanger looks good on too !!!


----------



## xray

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Went to Hermes today to see the Fall RTW. Tried on all of this but only walked out with the cardigan, the Kelly belt, and the polo shoes. The cashmere jacket was my favorite, but way too warm for SF.





Cashmere coat is beautiful !!!  I don't know...it can get cold in SF !  All the morning fog


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xray said:


> Thanks !  Always good when something that looks good on hanger looks good on too !!!


So true! AND you got to save a little $ by being patient and getting it in Europe! H god smiled upon you!!!


----------



## dooneybaby

It's finally here!


Pre-loved from Japan. 


I'm down right giddy!!!


----------



## sammix3

dooneybaby said:


> It's finally here!
> View attachment 4193422
> 
> Pre-loved from Japan.
> View attachment 4193426
> 
> I'm down right giddy!!!
> View attachment 4193429



Beautiful!

Did you buy it from a Japanese consignment store?


----------



## surfchick

dooneybaby said:


> It's finally here!
> View attachment 4193422
> 
> Pre-loved from Japan.
> View attachment 4193426
> 
> I'm down right giddy!!!
> View attachment 4193429


  Beautiful!


----------



## dooneybaby

sammix3 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Did you buy it from a Japanese consignment store?


Yes. It seems that the Hermes bags from Japan are in better condition than from other locations. I'm so pleased! It definitely was not a planned purchase, especially after buying a pre-loved Dalvy a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## sammix3

dooneybaby said:


> Yes. It seems that the Hermes bags from Japan are in better condition than from other locations. I'm so pleased! It definitely was not a planned purchase, especially after buying a pre-loved Dalvy a couple of weeks ago.



That’s good to hear.  Would you mind sharing which consignment shop it is?


----------



## dooneybaby

sammix3 said:


> That’s good to hear.  Would you mind sharing which consignment shop it is?


JFA Co. Ltd.
Have you heard of them?


----------



## sammix3

dooneybaby said:


> JFA Co. Ltd.
> Have you heard of them?



No I haven’t.  I just look on eBay from time to time and there’s one I’ve seen called gallery rare (g-rare).  was curious if anyone purchased from them before and their experience


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> It's finally here!
> View attachment 4193422
> 
> Pre-loved from Japan.
> View attachment 4193426
> 
> I'm down right giddy!!!
> View attachment 4193429


Wow, gorgeous bag! love the color! congrats!


----------



## Cygne18

@fabuleux, Congrats!! It's such an amazing, saturated blue enhanced even more by the GHW. She's a beauty.


----------



## Otis31

Did not even know I was going to be offered this today.  Still in shock! [emoji173]️


----------



## acrowcounted

Otis31 said:


> View attachment 4193812
> 
> Did not even know I was going to be offered this today.  Still in shock! [emoji173]️


Gorgeous! Which color is this?


----------



## Otis31

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous! Which color is this?



Bleu Nuit


----------



## Lilikay

Otis31 said:


> Bleu Nuit


Looks stunning! Bleu Nuit is such an elegant and classic color!


----------



## Lilikay

dooneybaby said:


> It's finally here!
> View attachment 4193422
> 
> Pre-loved from Japan.
> View attachment 4193426
> 
> I'm down right giddy!!!
> View attachment 4193429


Omg, someone had a very happy day! 
Congrats!


----------



## Vhermes212

New in Today: Kelly sellier 28 gold hardware. New color zellige blue. Similar to blue hydra. Not as bright as blue Zanzibar.


----------



## dooneybaby

Leileka said:


> Omg, someone had a very happy day!
> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## Lilikay

Vhermes212 said:


> New in Today: Kelly sellier 28 gold hardware. New color zellige blue. Similar to blue hydra. Not as bright as blue Zanzibar.


Beautiful!


----------



## ms_sivalley

Vhermes212 said:


> New in Today: Kelly sellier 28 gold hardware. New color zellige blue. Similar to blue hydra. Not as bright as blue Zanzibar.


So vibrant!


----------



## acrowcounted

Vhermes212 said:


> New in Today: Kelly sellier 28 gold hardware. New color zellige blue. Similar to blue hydra. Not as bright as blue Zanzibar.


Stunning! Thank you for these pictures!


----------



## ehy12

birkin10600 said:


> It took two long years. Surprising since this isn't an SO. But my SA had a hard time getting this color for me for some reason. This bag wasn't even meant for me to begin with. My SA said she had to pull her seniority card, which she didn't like using on her team. But she wasn't sure if another one was coming and she didn't want to disappoint me again. She knew this was the one color of Birkin I've been dreaming of for far too long and she had to make it happen one way or the other. That's why this one is so special to me. Presenting my holy grail of Hermes blues, Bleu Electrique.[emoji170] [emoji170] [emoji170]
> Birkin size 30, epsom leather with gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4190383
> View attachment 4190384
> View attachment 4190385


Stunning!!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Vhermes212 said:


> New in Today: Kelly sellier 28 gold hardware. New color zellige blue. Similar to blue hydra. Not as bright as blue Zanzibar.


Oooooh  Pretty color! congrats!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Vhermes212 said:


> New in Today: Kelly sellier 28 gold hardware. New color zellige blue. Similar to blue hydra. Not as bright as blue Zanzibar.



Love how it looks with the twilly [emoji173]️


----------



## crisbac

Otis31 said:


> View attachment 4193812
> 
> Did not even know I was going to be offered this today.  Still in shock! [emoji173]️


Huge congrats, Otis31! It's gorgeous! And so chic! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Otis31 said:


> View attachment 4193812
> 
> Did not even know I was going to be offered this today.  Still in shock! [emoji173]️


What a beautiful K! and the color!  Now I definitely know i want a retourne K!  Congrats!


----------



## Ladybaga

dooneybaby said:


> It's finally here!
> View attachment 4193422
> 
> Pre-loved from Japan.
> View attachment 4193426
> 
> I'm down right giddy!!!
> View attachment 4193429


Congrats dooneybaby! She is gorgeous!  What color and size? Epsom sellier is perfect! So light  to carry. Enjoy your beauty!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Otis31 said:


> View attachment 4193812
> 
> Did not even know I was going to be offered this today.  Still in shock! [emoji173]️


Her hardware just sparkles in the light! What a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Vhermes212 said:


> New in Today: Kelly sellier 28 gold hardware. New color zellige blue. Similar to blue hydra. Not as bright as blue Zanzibar.


I need to pick my jaw up off of the floor.  This is truly one of the most beautiful bags I have seen. This blue just slays me! Love is not strong enough of a word to describe your bag.  BIG CONGRATS!


----------



## dooneybaby

Ladybaga said:


> Congrats dooneybaby! She is gorgeous!  What color and size? Epsom sellier is perfect! So light  to carry. Enjoy your beauty!!!


Thanks! The description said Brown Veau Greine Coucheval.


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Congratulations to everyone’s lovely H items.  Im so happy to share my new love so please forgive the lengthly story, it’s been years since I contributed. I’ve just been stalking the forum getting useful info!! Here goes....   I was in Palm Beach having lunch when my boyfriend asked if I wanted to go into Hermes, yes!!!! He will be going to Paris next week for 10 days so He graciously offered to try his luck at FSH.  Ive let him know how hard it is to get offered a B or K without a good relationship and good purchase history at the local boutique .  But here is where my H miracle happened.  We were browsing and started chatting with the store AM who helped us last year with a garden party and twilly, our only purchase history.  She asked if she could get us anything and my boyfriend chimed in how he was going to Paris next week and she immediately said “let me make your dream come true, what are you looking for? We want local clients to be happy.”  I told her I wanted a B35 in bleu electric and she said that’s really tricky and I told her how I also like bright colors, no neutrals.  She said she would look in the back just to see what they had so my boyfriend can see the rare majestical creature that a B is!! She happily came back and said she couldn’t believe it, she had a B35 in bleu electric, in epsom. It had been on hold and just became available. Needless to say we took it!!! I was in shock because I stalk TPF every day and thought I knew the H game but I really think miracles happen.  Thank you for letting me share, thank you to my amazing BF and thank you so much to my fairy Godmother at H!!!


----------



## Vhermes212

Ladybaga said:


> I need to pick my jaw up off of the floor.  This is truly one of the most beautiful bags I have seen. This blue just slays me! Love is not strong enough of a word to describe your bag.  BIG CONGRATS!


wow! thank you


----------



## Vhermes212

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love how it looks with the twilly [emoji173]️


thank you! I looked at a few different ones. one with blue and orange too. i though that would be nice to have some of the classic orange color, but decided on a clean all blue look.


----------



## Cygne18

Everydaydazzler said:


> Congratulations to everyone’s lovely H items.  Im so happy to share my new love so please forgive the lengthly story, it’s been years since I contributed. I’ve just been stalking the forum getting useful info!! Here goes....   I was in Palm Beach having lunch when my boyfriend asked if I wanted to go into Hermes, yes!!!! He will be going to Paris next week for 10 days so He graciously offered to try his luck at FSH.  Ive let him know how hard it is to get offered a B or K without a good relationship and good purchase history at the local boutique .  But here is where my H miracle happened.  We were browsing and started chatting with the store AM who helped us last year with a garden party and twilly, our only purchase history.  She asked if she could get us anything and my boyfriend chimed in how he was going to Paris next week and she immediately said “let me make your dream come true, what are you looking for? We want local clients to be happy.”  I told her I wanted a B35 in bleu electric and she said that’s really tricky and I told her how I also like bright colors, no neutrals.  She said she would look in the back just to see what they had so my boyfriend can see the rare majestical creature that a B is!! She happily came back and said she couldn’t believe it, she had a B35 in bleu electric, in epsom. It had been on hold and just became available. Needless to say we took it!!! I was in shock because I stalk TPF every day and thought I knew the H game but I really think miracles happen.  Thank you for letting me share, thank you to my amazing BF and thank you so much to my fairy Godmother at H!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193940
> View attachment 4193941


I love fun stories like this! Congratulations on your beautiful blue B! Does this mean the boyfriend is off the hook in Paris?  Love BE. Simply the best. Enjoy!!


----------



## ayc

Everydaydazzler said:


> Congratulations to everyone’s lovely H items.  Im so happy to share my new love so please forgive the lengthly story, it’s been years since I contributed. I’ve just been stalking the forum getting useful info!! Here goes....   I was in Palm Beach having lunch when my boyfriend asked if I wanted to go into Hermes, yes!!!! He will be going to Paris next week for 10 days so He graciously offered to try his luck at FSH.  Ive let him know how hard it is to get offered a B or K without a good relationship and good purchase history at the local boutique .  But here is where my H miracle happened.  We were browsing and started chatting with the store AM who helped us last year with a garden party and twilly, our only purchase history.  She asked if she could get us anything and my boyfriend chimed in how he was going to Paris next week and she immediately said “let me make your dream come true, what are you looking for? We want local clients to be happy.”  I told her I wanted a B35 in bleu electric and she said that’s really tricky and I told her how I also like bright colors, no neutrals.  She said she would look in the back just to see what they had so my boyfriend can see the rare majestical creature that a B is!! She happily came back and said she couldn’t believe it, she had a B35 in bleu electric, in epsom. It had been on hold and just became available. Needless to say we took it!!! I was in shock because I stalk TPF every day and thought I knew the H game but I really think miracles happen.  Thank you for letting me share, thank you to my amazing BF and thank you so much to my fairy Godmother at H!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193940
> View attachment 4193941



Congrats!!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Cygne18 said:


> I love fun stories like this! Congratulations on your beautiful blue B! Does this mean the boyfriend is off the hook in Paris?  Love BE. Simply the best. Enjoy!!



Thank you ever so much and I’m glad you like stories! Yes, he’s off the hook and I’m relieved because I was worried about how he would manage to bring back an intact bag if he was so lucky to be offered.  Lovely man just clumsy and accident prone, no more worries! Thank you again.


----------



## Everydaydazzler

ayc said:


> Congrats!!



Thank you so much, it’s my first B. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Ladybaga

dooneybaby said:


> Thanks! The description said Brown Veau Greine Coucheval.


WOW! BEAUTIFUL!  (Sorry I thought it was epsom.)  The color is amazing, too. Such a classic! Is it a 32 or 35? Congrats again!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Everydaydazzler said:


> Congratulations to everyone’s lovely H items.  Im so happy to share my new love so please forgive the lengthly story, it’s been years since I contributed. I’ve just been stalking the forum getting useful info!! Here goes....   I was in Palm Beach having lunch when my boyfriend asked if I wanted to go into Hermes, yes!!!! He will be going to Paris next week for 10 days so He graciously offered to try his luck at FSH.  Ive let him know how hard it is to get offered a B or K without a good relationship and good purchase history at the local boutique .  But here is where my H miracle happened.  We were browsing and started chatting with the store AM who helped us last year with a garden party and twilly, our only purchase history.  She asked if she could get us anything and my boyfriend chimed in how he was going to Paris next week and she immediately said “let me make your dream come true, what are you looking for? We want local clients to be happy.”  I told her I wanted a B35 in bleu electric and she said that’s really tricky and I told her how I also like bright colors, no neutrals.  She said she would look in the back just to see what they had so my boyfriend can see the rare majestical creature that a B is!! She happily came back and said she couldn’t believe it, she had a B35 in bleu electric, in epsom. It had been on hold and just became available. Needless to say we took it!!! I was in shock because I stalk TPF every day and thought I knew the H game but I really think miracles happen.  Thank you for letting me share, thank you to my amazing BF and thank you so much to my fairy Godmother at H!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193940
> View attachment 4193941



Congrats on your B! BE is beautiful - mod pics please! Love your story as well. Thanks for sharing! Wish this sort of thing happened more often [emoji51]


----------



## TeeCee77

Everydaydazzler said:


> Thank you so much, it’s my first B. [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]



Congrats! It’s beautiful [emoji4]! I just love 35!


----------



## Luv n bags

Tinn3rz said:


> Congrats on your B! BE is beautiful - mod pics please! Love your story as well. Thanks for sharing! Wish this sort of thing happened more often [emoji51]



WOW!! This is gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Everydaydazzler said:


> Congratulations to everyone’s lovely H items.  Im so happy to share my new love so please forgive the lengthly story, it’s been years since I contributed. I’ve just been stalking the forum getting useful info!! Here goes....   I was in Palm Beach having lunch when my boyfriend asked if I wanted to go into Hermes, yes!!!! He will be going to Paris next week for 10 days so He graciously offered to try his luck at FSH.  Ive let him know how hard it is to get offered a B or K without a good relationship and good purchase history at the local boutique .  But here is where my H miracle happened.  We were browsing and started chatting with the store AM who helped us last year with a garden party and twilly, our only purchase history.  She asked if she could get us anything and my boyfriend chimed in how he was going to Paris next week and she immediately said “let me make your dream come true, what are you looking for? We want local clients to be happy.”  I told her I wanted a B35 in bleu electric and she said that’s really tricky and I told her how I also like bright colors, no neutrals.  She said she would look in the back just to see what they had so my boyfriend can see the rare majestical creature that a B is!! She happily came back and said she couldn’t believe it, she had a B35 in bleu electric, in epsom. It had been on hold and just became available. Needless to say we took it!!! I was in shock because I stalk TPF every day and thought I knew the H game but I really think miracles happen.  Thank you for letting me share, thank you to my amazing BF and thank you so much to my fairy Godmother at H!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193940
> View attachment 4193941


Wow! beautiful color!  Congrats! H god was definitely smiling upon you! Your boyfriend can now relax and breathe again!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Tinn3rz said:


> Congrats on your B! BE is beautiful - mod pics please! Love your story as well. Thanks for sharing! Wish this sort of thing happened more often [emoji51]



Thank you! [emoji4][emoji92] I know, I wish this would happen for everyone, it felt too easy and I kept trying to explain to the bf that it just doesn’t happen like it did but now he says he’s excited & into H so yippee! I’ll post some mods in the H action thread hopefully tomorrow once I take it out on its maiden voyage.  Thank you again!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

TeeCee77 said:


> Congrats! It’s beautiful [emoji4]! I just love 35!



[emoji92][emoji92]Thank you! Yes, the 35 is perfect size for me and so light in the epsom.


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Miso Fine said:


> WOW!! This is gorgeous!



[emoji170][emoji170]Thank you [emoji170][emoji170] [emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## Everydaydazzler

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! beautiful color!  Congrats! H god was definitely smiling upon you! Your boyfriend can now relax and breathe again!



Thank you!!! The stars were certainly lined up! Yes, my bf can relax and enjoy his time in Paris with his dad but I think he’s getting the H fever too, he was helping me with my twilly selection and even asking what color B I want next.  So thankful he understands me! Thank you again. [emoji170]


----------



## renet

Everydaydazzler said:


> Thank you!!! The stars were certainly lined up! Yes, my bf can relax and enjoy his time in Paris with his dad but I think he’s getting the H fever too, he was helping me with my twilly selection and even asking what color B I want next.  So thankful he understands me! Thank you again. [emoji170]



Congrats on your new B35 in a highly sought-after color!  and you have a lovely and understanding bf! [emoji122]


----------



## Tinn3rz

Everydaydazzler said:


> Thank you! [emoji4][emoji92] I know, I wish this would happen for everyone, it felt too easy and I kept trying to explain to the bf that it just doesn’t happen like it did but now he says he’s excited & into H so yippee! I’ll post some mods in the H action thread hopefully tomorrow once I take it out on its maiden voyage.  Thank you again!



That’s what makes it so special! And that’s amazing that your BF is now into it - another thing you both can love together! Will look out for more pics of your beauty!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Duplicate


----------



## MsAli

Otis31 said:


> Bleu Nuit


Loooooove the color!


----------



## MsAli

Vhermes212 said:


> New in Today: Kelly sellier 28 gold hardware. New color zellige blue. Similar to blue hydra. Not as bright as blue Zanzibar.


Stunning!


----------



## MsAli

Everydaydazzler said:


> Congratulations to everyone’s lovely H items.  Im so happy to share my new love so please forgive the lengthly story, it’s been years since I contributed. I’ve just been stalking the forum getting useful info!! Here goes....   I was in Palm Beach having lunch when my boyfriend asked if I wanted to go into Hermes, yes!!!! He will be going to Paris next week for 10 days so He graciously offered to try his luck at FSH.  Ive let him know how hard it is to get offered a B or K without a good relationship and good purchase history at the local boutique .  But here is where my H miracle happened.  We were browsing and started chatting with the store AM who helped us last year with a garden party and twilly, our only purchase history.  She asked if she could get us anything and my boyfriend chimed in how he was going to Paris next week and she immediately said “let me make your dream come true, what are you looking for? We want local clients to be happy.”  I told her I wanted a B35 in bleu electric and she said that’s really tricky and I told her how I also like bright colors, no neutrals.  She said she would look in the back just to see what they had so my boyfriend can see the rare majestical creature that a B is!! She happily came back and said she couldn’t believe it, she had a B35 in bleu electric, in epsom. It had been on hold and just became available. Needless to say we took it!!! I was in shock because I stalk TPF every day and thought I knew the H game but I really think miracles happen.  Thank you for letting me share, thank you to my amazing BF and thank you so much to my fairy Godmother at H!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193940
> View attachment 4193941


Wow! What a fabulous story! Beautiful bag...congratulations


----------



## renet

Vhermes212 said:


> New in Today: Kelly sellier 28 gold hardware. New color zellige blue. Similar to blue hydra. Not as bright as blue Zanzibar.



Congrats on this new Kelly Sellier! It’s stunning!


----------



## cocomlle

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Went to Hermes today to see the Fall RTW. Tried on all of this but only walked out with the cardigan, the Kelly belt, and the polo shoes. The cashmere jacket was my favorite, but way too warm for SF. (Please ignore the mismatched shoes and the jeans under the cardigan).
> 
> View attachment 4192899
> View attachment 4192900
> View attachment 4192901
> View attachment 4192902
> 
> View attachment 4192904
> View attachment 4192905



Everything looks so good on you! The jacket was my favorite too!


----------



## dooneybaby

Ladybaga said:


> WOW! BEAUTIFUL!  (Sorry I thought it was epsom.)  The color is amazing, too. Such a classic! Is it a 32 or 35? Congrats again!


It's a 35. I don't think I could carry all my belongings in a 32. I'm a stuffer.


----------



## DR2014

dooneybaby said:


> It's finally here!
> View attachment 4193422
> 
> Pre-loved from Japan.
> View attachment 4193426
> 
> I'm down right giddy!!!
> View attachment 4193429


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

renet said:


> Congrats on your new B35 in a highly sought-after color!  and you have a lovely and understanding bf! [emoji122]



Thank you so much and yes he is, that’s kind of you to say.  [emoji92]


----------



## Everydaydazzler

MsAli said:


> Wow! What a fabulous story! Beautiful bag...congratulations



[emoji92][emoji170]Thank you [emoji170][emoji92]


----------



## acrowcounted

Silver Roulis Belt Buckle with Noir/Gold Strap
Compact Bearn Wallet in Rose Lipstick Chèvre with PHW
A Travers Champs Twillon


----------



## MsAli

acrowcounted said:


> Silver Roulis Belt Buckle with Noir/Gold Strap
> Compact Bearn Wallet in Rose Lipstick Chèvre with PHW
> A Travers Champs Twillon
> 
> View attachment 4194500


Love your new goodies!


----------



## MsAli

My first non-Twilly 


Cavalcadour Morning Shawl 140 in Gris Chiné/Bordeaux/Bleu


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

cocomlle said:


> Everything looks so good on you! The jacket was my favorite too!



Thank you for coming with me [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## imagineme

MsAli said:


> My first non-Twilly
> View attachment 4194529
> 
> Cavalcadour Morning Shawl 140 in Gris Chiné/Bordeaux/Bleu



I have been eying this one. 
Would you be willing to show how it looks tied?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Otis31 said:


> View attachment 4193812
> 
> Did not even know I was going to be offered this today.  Still in shock! [emoji173]️



Omg
Gorgeous! Congratulations!!! All these blue reveals giving me hope my perfect one will be offered soon


----------



## CocoLover27

Just got this mini dog clous caress bracelet.


----------



## MsAli

imagineme said:


> I have been eying this one.
> Would you be willing to show how it looks tied?


This is the only one I have at the moment, but I’ll post more tomorrow when I get homeI really love all the colors...extremely versatile and goes with pretty much anything!


----------



## OKComputer

I added another Jige to my collection - this one is a Noir with lizard trim.


----------



## MsAli

OKComputer said:


> I added another Jige to my collection - this one is a Noir with lizard trim.
> 
> View attachment 4195134


LOVE. LOVE. LOVE.


----------



## Otis31

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Omg
> Gorgeous! Congratulations!!! All these blue reveals giving me hope my perfect one will be offered soon



Thanks.  I’m sending you positive energy for your bag offer!  I gave my SA an updated bag (and stuff) list on Friday and was offered this bag on Saturday.  I wasn’t prepared!


----------



## Otis31

Everydaydazzler said:


> Congratulations to everyone’s lovely H items.  Im so happy to share my new love so please forgive the lengthly story, it’s been years since I contributed. I’ve just been stalking the forum getting useful info!! Here goes....   I was in Palm Beach having lunch when my boyfriend asked if I wanted to go into Hermes, yes!!!! He will be going to Paris next week for 10 days so He graciously offered to try his luck at FSH.  Ive let him know how hard it is to get offered a B or K without a good relationship and good purchase history at the local boutique .  But here is where my H miracle happened.  We were browsing and started chatting with the store AM who helped us last year with a garden party and twilly, our only purchase history.  She asked if she could get us anything and my boyfriend chimed in how he was going to Paris next week and she immediately said “let me make your dream come true, what are you looking for? We want local clients to be happy.”  I told her I wanted a B35 in bleu electric and she said that’s really tricky and I told her how I also like bright colors, no neutrals.  She said she would look in the back just to see what they had so my boyfriend can see the rare majestical creature that a B is!! She happily came back and said she couldn’t believe it, she had a B35 in bleu electric, in epsom. It had been on hold and just became available. Needless to say we took it!!! I was in shock because I stalk TPF every day and thought I knew the H game but I really think miracles happen.  Thank you for letting me share, thank you to my amazing BF and thank you so much to my fairy Godmother at H!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193940
> View attachment 4193941



That color is really beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Everydaydazzler

Otis31 said:


> That color is really beautiful! Congrats!



[emoji92]Thank you [emoji92]


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Otis31 said:


> Thanks.  I’m sending you positive energy for your bag offer!  I gave my SA an updated bag (and stuff) list on Friday and was offered this bag on Saturday.  I wasn’t prepared!



Thank you, accepting the good vibes!  Been waiting forever for my blue. Surprise offers are the best!  Happened to me with my first (and only) Kelly, wasn’t prepared but couldn’t say yes fast enough lol!


----------



## MAGJES

I occasionally browse ebay for older Twillys to pair with my existing single ones.
I was lucky to find this beauty in like new condition....actually in better condition than the one I own. 
I thought they would look lovely on Ms. Etoupe!


----------



## renet

MAGJES said:


> I occasionally browse ebay for older Twillys to pair with my existing single ones.
> I was lucky to find this beauty in like new condition....actually in better condition than the one I own.
> I thought they would look lovely on Ms. Etoupe!



Such a lovely cw of the twillys! Love the sweet n soft look they created on your Etoupe B! [emoji173]️


----------



## TeeCee77

MAGJES said:


> I occasionally browse ebay for older Twillys to pair with my existing single ones.
> I was lucky to find this beauty in like new condition....actually in better condition than the one I own.
> I thought they would look lovely on Ms. Etoupe!



Love these!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

MAGJES said:


> I occasionally browse ebay for older Twillys to pair with my existing single ones.
> I was lucky to find this beauty in like new condition....actually in better condition than the one I own.
> I thought they would look lovely on Ms. Etoupe!



Wow those are stunning!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MAGJES said:


> I occasionally browse ebay for older Twillys to pair with my existing single ones.
> I was lucky to find this beauty in like new condition....actually in better condition than the one I own.
> I thought they would look lovely on Ms. Etoupe!


What a wonderful find! Pretty twillys!


----------



## DreamingPink

MAGJES said:


> I occasionally browse ebay for older Twillys to pair with my existing single ones.
> I was lucky to find this beauty in like new condition....actually in better condition than the one I own.
> I thought they would look lovely on Ms. Etoupe!



Wow I’ve been looking for this exact twilly for ages! You are so lucky 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## weibandy

MAGJES said:


> I occasionally browse ebay for older Twillys to pair with my existing single ones.
> I was lucky to find this beauty in like new condition....actually in better condition than the one I own.
> I thought they would look lovely on Ms. Etoupe!


Congratulations on this find!


----------



## sammix3

MAGJES said:


> I occasionally browse ebay for older Twillys to pair with my existing single ones.
> I was lucky to find this beauty in like new condition....actually in better condition than the one I own.
> I thought they would look lovely on Ms. Etoupe!



Beautiful! So sad I missed out on this one


----------



## Meowwu

Something small. My first ulysse MM in gold.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Chaine D’ancre Earrings in RG


----------



## sammix3

Tinn3rz said:


> Chaine D’ancre Earrings in RG
> 
> View attachment 4199301



Modeling pic please [emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MAGJES said:


> I occasionally browse ebay for older Twillys to pair with my existing single ones.
> I was lucky to find this beauty in like new condition....actually in better condition than the one I own.
> I thought they would look lovely on Ms. Etoupe!


Nice!!! I absolutely love those twillies and wanted them sooo bad for my Gris M Kelly but glad they were sold out bc I ended up parting with that bag... but still... LOVE those twillies!


----------



## peppers90

Picked up a few scarves last week. 
Mythiques Phoenix GM
Acte III 90cm
Limited Marbled 90cm
Last photo is modeling pic at Carre pop up.
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## hannahsophia

Tinn3rz said:


> Chaine D’ancre Earrings in RG
> 
> View attachment 4199301



I second the request for a modeling photo! These are gorgeous!


----------



## Tinn3rz

sammix3 said:


> Modeling pic please [emoji4]





hannahsophia said:


> I second the request for a modeling photo! These are gorgeous!




Will do when I get home! [emoji5] haven’t tried them on yet. Just picked up the package.


----------



## scarf1

peppers90 said:


> Picked up a few scarves last week.
> Mythiques Phoenix GM
> Acte III 90cm
> Limited Marbled 90cm
> Last photo is modeling pic at Carre pop up.
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4199359
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199356


Wow, great choices! Twins on the act3.
Would love to see the CSGM modeled.


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> I do keep photos of most of the nail arts done. Here’s a picture of Hermès inspired nail art I did before. [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 4192167


Wow! Your manicurist is very talented renet!!


----------



## surfchick

peppers90 said:


> Picked up a few scarves last week.
> Mythiques Phoenix GM
> Acte III 90cm
> Limited Marbled 90cm
> Last photo is modeling pic at Carre pop up.
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4199359
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199356


Great choices! Love the the Mythiques cw!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Got offered this beautiful Lindy 26 Rose Azalee in Evercolour on my birthday - so happy to have taken it home!!


----------



## acrowcounted

tv_vt1809 said:


> Got offered this beautiful Lindy 26 Rose Azalee in Evercolour on my birthday - so happy to have taken it home!!


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## sammix3

tv_vt1809 said:


> Got offered this beautiful Lindy 26 Rose Azalee in Evercolour on my birthday - so happy to have taken it home!!



Happy birthday!  She’s beautiful.  Would love to see some modeling pics!

Which boutique did you get her at?


----------



## xxDxx

tv_vt1809 said:


> Got offered this beautiful Lindy 26 Rose Azalee in Evercolour on my birthday - so happy to have taken it home!!



OMG this color [emoji179][emoji179] Congrats [emoji322]


----------



## Tinn3rz

sammix3 said:


> Modeling pic please [emoji4]





hannahsophia said:


> I second the request for a modeling photo! These are gorgeous!



Here you go! Pardon the frizzy hair and the terrible photo in general. Earrings look smaller in the box, but actually are the perfect size.


----------



## MsAli

tv_vt1809 said:


> Got offered this beautiful Lindy 26 Rose Azalee in Evercolour on my birthday - so happy to have taken it home!!


Pretty!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Cygne18

Tinn3rz said:


> Here you go! Pardon the frizzy hair and the terrible photo in general. Earrings look smaller in the box, but actually are the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 4199633


YAH! Twinsies. You can wear these earrings every day and they are soo easy. They look so nice on you! Took me a few days to get used to the clasp.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Cygne18 said:


> YAH! Twinsies. You can wear these earrings every day and they are soo easy. They look so nice on you! Took me a few days to get used to the clasp.



Yes [emoji133]‍♀️!  The clasp will definitely take getting used to. I like that they’re so under the radar and perfect for everyday.

I was going to take the matching necklace home too, but I figured with a new baby on the way, I won’t be able to wear it much without worrying that the baby will grab on to the necklace and rip it off. Earrings were the safe bet. [emoji4]


----------



## obcessd

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Went to Hermes today to see the Fall RTW. Tried on all of this but only walked out with the cardigan, the Kelly belt, and the polo shoes. The cashmere jacket was my favorite, but way too warm for SF. (Please ignore the mismatched shoes and the jeans under the cardigan).
> 
> View attachment 4192899
> View attachment 4192900
> View attachment 4192901
> View attachment 4192902
> 
> View attachment 4192904
> View attachment 4192905



Love the jacket on you. Sucha bummer that we can’t wear amazing coats in the Bay Area! [emoji20]


----------



## aki_sato

After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment 

My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase


----------



## Cygne18

Tinn3rz said:


> Yes [emoji133]‍♀️!  The clasp will definitely take getting used to. I like that they’re so under the radar and perfect for everyday.
> 
> I was going to take the matching necklace home too, but I figured with a new baby on the way, I won’t be able to wear it much without worrying that the baby will grab on to the necklace and rip it off. Earrings were the safe bet. [emoji4]


Aww, Congratulations! The earrings are definitely baby-proof! Get the necklace when baby is older. Heehee.


----------



## 1LV

aki_sato said:


> After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment
> 
> My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## aki_sato

1LV said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you kindly for your sweet comment!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Cygne18 said:


> Aww, Congratulations! The earrings are definitely baby-proof! Get the necklace when baby is older. Heehee.




Thank you!! Exactly what I was thinking!! [emoji51]


----------



## renet

aki_sato said:


> After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment
> 
> My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase [emoji33]



Congrats, @aki_sato! This is the exact bag I’m dreaming of everyday for half a year! I’m so glad that you are being offered and took it! [emoji253][emoji7]
Thank you for sharing pic of this gorgeous bag! I hope I get my turn too! [emoji2]


----------



## hannahsophia

Tinn3rz said:


> Here you go! Pardon the frizzy hair and the terrible photo in general. Earrings look smaller in the box, but actually are the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 4199633



They look great on you!! Thanks for the modeling photos.


----------



## Tinn3rz

hannahsophia said:


> They look great on you!! Thanks for the modeling photos.



Thank you [emoji5]


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Wow! Your manicurist is very talented renet!!



Haha! Indeed she is AtB! [emoji2]


----------



## aki_sato

renet said:


> Congrats, @aki_sato! This is the exact bag I’m dreaming of everyday for half a year! I’m so glad that you are being offered and took it! [emoji253][emoji7]
> Thank you for sharing pic of this gorgeous bag! I hope I get my turn too! [emoji2]


Many thanks @renet for sharing your excitement! 

Oh my!!! In that case I’m wishing with all my might that you will have yours in no time soon!

So looking forward to call yours a twinsies and grow patina with them 

Hope to see/ hear your happy news soon!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tv_vt1809 said:


> Got offered this beautiful Lindy 26 Rose Azalee in Evercolour on my birthday - so happy to have taken it home!!


Wow! Happy Birthday~~ Love the amazing color of your Lindy! Love the twilly too! Great combo of colors!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

aki_sato said:


> After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment
> 
> My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase


Oooooh so beautiful!!! What gorgeous B!
Question: what's in the other orange boxes???? Pic please~~~


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tinn3rz said:


> Here you go! Pardon the frizzy hair and the terrible photo in general. Earrings look smaller in the box, but actually are the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 4199633


Cute earrings! Looks fab on you!!


----------



## MsAli

A few duty-free goodies


----------



## MsAli

Any guesses?


----------



## Tinn3rz

TresBeauHermes said:


> Cute earrings! Looks fab on you!!



Thank you so much! Will definitely be my everyday go to. [emoji4]


----------



## MsAli

Not as exciting as other reveals today, but...








40mm Double tour in Bordeaux...


----------



## aki_sato

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooooh so beautiful!!! What gorgeous B!
> Question: what's in the other orange boxes???? Pic please~~~


Thank you kindly for your sweet comment!!!

Ah lol those orange boxes were things I fell in love whilst ‘learning’ about H as a brand! 
Happened that they compliment Barenia - funny how things turned out!

I will share when I have a chance to take pics nxt!

Thank you again!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> Not as exciting as other reveals today, but...
> View attachment 4199936
> 
> View attachment 4199938
> 
> View attachment 4199937
> 
> View attachment 4199954
> 
> 40mm Double tour in Bordeaux...


Nice Apple watch! congrats! It matches your beautiful K perfectly!


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Nice Apple watch! congrats! It matches your beautiful K perfectly!


Thx! That’s why I had to get the Bordeaux


----------



## Tinn3rz

MsAli said:


> Not as exciting as other reveals today, but...
> View attachment 4199936
> 
> View attachment 4199938
> 
> View attachment 4199937
> 
> View attachment 4199954
> 
> 40mm Double tour in Bordeaux...



Love the double tour! I’m still getting used to putting mine on but practice makes perfect! [emoji5]


----------



## cocomlle

aki_sato said:


> After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment
> 
> My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase



 Wow! it's Friday and I'm in love!


----------



## aki_sato

cocomlle said:


> Wow! it's Friday and I'm in love!


Thank you!!!

Hope you’re well in the beautiful SF!

Still lusting over your Chanel brooch!!!


----------



## aki_sato

MsAli said:


> Not as exciting as other reveals today, but...
> View attachment 4199936
> 
> View attachment 4199938
> 
> View attachment 4199937
> 
> View attachment 4199954
> 
> 40mm Double tour in Bordeaux...


Anything H is worthy of excitement


----------



## renet

aki_sato said:


> Many thanks @renet for sharing your excitement!
> 
> Oh my!!! In that case I’m wishing with all my might that you will have yours in no time soon!
> 
> So looking forward to call yours a twinsies and grow patina with them
> 
> Hope to see/ hear your happy news soon!



Thank you for your kind wishes, aki_sato! I too hope I will be getting one soon! [emoji253][emoji173]️

Enjoy your gorgeous bag! [emoji7]


----------



## MsAli

aki_sato said:


> Anything H is worthy of excitement


Very true! I get excited just going to the store LOL


----------



## MsAli

Tinn3rz said:


> Love the double tour! I’m still getting used to putting mine on but practice makes perfect! [emoji5]


It’s still a little awkward for me, too lol Next will be the Fauve single trap


----------



## Ladybaga

aki_sato said:


> After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment
> 
> My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase


aki_sato,
Your barenia Birkin is a BEAUTY!  What a treasure!!! Congratulations!


----------



## hannahsophia

MsAli said:


> It’s still a little awkward for me, too lol Next will be the Fauve single trap



The leather wrap around is supposed to go toward your arm not your hand. It will feel much less awkward.


----------



## MsAli

hannahsophia said:


> The leather wrap around is supposed to go toward your arm not your hand. It will feel much less awkward.


That’s when I first slapped it on lol wasn’t even paying attention...I hadn’t even turned it on yet. Still awkward to buckle the correct way...that made no difference.  lol


----------



## CocoLover27

Surprise Anninversary gift from hubby !


----------



## surfchick

aki_sato said:


> After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment
> 
> My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase


Congratulations!!! It's a beauty!


----------



## surfchick

CocoLover27 said:


> Surprise Anninversary gift from hubby !
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200471
> 
> View attachment 4200472


Your husband has great taste! Happy anniversary!


----------



## MsAli

CocoLover27 said:


> Surprise Anninversary gift from hubby !
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200471
> 
> View attachment 4200472


Nice!! I just got that scarf in red ....love yours! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CocoLover27 said:


> Surprise Anninversary gift from hubby !
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200471
> 
> View attachment 4200472


Congratulations! Surprise H is the best kind of H!  Your DH made great choices!
May I ask what the name of your scarf is? TIA!


----------



## Meta

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congratulations! Surprise H is the best kind of H!  Your DH made great choices!
> May I ask what the name of your scarf is? TIA!


Not OP, but it's Panoplie Equestre from FW18.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

weN84 said:


> Not OP, but it's Panoplie Equestre from FW18.


Thank you weN84! You're the best!


----------



## PETITLAPIN

My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
And she surprised me with my first SO
I ordered in April this year.
My first SO is Birkin 30 
Chèvre Mysore
Blue eletrique
Brushed gold hardware


----------



## acrowcounted

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware


Whoa...amazing! Congrats!


----------



## ayc

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware


OMG!  Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## MsAli

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware


Gorgeous!!


----------



## HKsai

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware


I love this!!!!!!!  Minimalistic with a hint of SO, just the way how I like it. Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## renet

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware


Wow this is gorgeous! Congrats![emoji322] [emoji4]


----------



## renet

CocoLover27 said:


> Surprise Anninversary gift from hubby !
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200471
> 
> View attachment 4200472



Happy anniversary! [emoji322][emoji253]
All are lovely gifts from your hubby! [emoji7]


----------



## renet

MsAli said:


> That’s when I first slapped it on lol wasn’t even paying attention...I hadn’t even turned it on yet. Still awkward to buckle the correct way...that made no difference.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200475



I guess it’s a matter of getting used to the double tour.  Wear it more and soon you will not find it awkward and easy to buckle. [emoji6]


----------



## MsAli

renet said:


> I guess it’s a matter of getting used to the double tour.  Wear it more and soon you will not find it awkward and easy to buckle. [emoji6]


You’re right! After my first full day of wearing it, it feels good and I can get it on more easily lol


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment
> 
> My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase


Congrats on this beauty, aki_sato.  So happy for you.


----------



## Julide

peppers90 said:


> Picked up a few scarves last week.
> Mythiques Phoenix GM
> Acte III 90cm
> Limited Marbled 90cm
> Last photo is modeling pic at Carre pop up.
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4199359
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199358
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199357
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199356


How beautiful they all are!! The marble scarf looks wonderful on you!!


----------



## imagineme

scarf1 said:


> Wow, great choices! Twins on the act3.
> Would love to see the CSGM modeled.



Twins on the marble! Don’t you just lI’ve  it!!   It is stunning on you.  (Also cousins on the Act III.) [emoji106]


----------



## imagineme

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware



Beautiful!


----------



## mswkk

excited to share my first B  may i present my vert fonce B30 [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware



Oh, my heart aches! [emoji307] What an utterly stunning SO. Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

mswkk said:


> excited to share my first B  may i present my vert fonce B30 [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4201107
> View attachment 4201108


She’s gorgeous! I have yet to see a non perfect Hermes green! Congratulations!


----------



## amaretti

Replacing my Dogon wallet.   This one is very light and easy.


----------



## izaku0608

amaretti said:


> Replacing my Dogon wallet.   This one is very light and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201248


May I ask what that is called? I've never seen it! I'd love to get something like that for myself as well. Thank you.


----------



## Purseperson420

Choose this little beauty for my birthday a few days ago [emoji92][emoji177][emoji512][emoji253]


----------



## tking03

new pillows and throw!


----------



## FreddieMac

leanneju said:


> May I ask what that is called? I've never seen it! I'd love to get something like that for myself as well. Thank you.



Not the original poster, but these are called Toodoo Pouches. Various H.com's have a few, including Barenia/light grey on the Canadian site.


----------



## izaku0608

FreddieMac said:


> Not the original poster, but these are called Toodoo Pouches. Various H.com's have a few, including Barenia/light grey on the Canadian site.


Thank you!


----------



## FreddieMac

B40 bleu encre Togo PHW 
Apple Watch 40mm with Barenia single tour strap


----------



## Lostinlondon

leanneju said:


> May I ask what that is called? I've never seen it! I'd love to get something like that for myself as well. Thank you.



It’s a Toodoo. Comes in various sizes (at least 4, from laptop sleeve down to CC holder) and colours for both the felt (light, medium and dark grey) and leather (which can be Epsom or Barenia).


----------



## bagidiotic

Purseperson420 said:


> Choose this little beauty for my birthday a few days ago [emoji92][emoji177][emoji512][emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 4201343
> 
> View attachment 4201344


Omg this is so sweet and cute


----------



## bagidiotic

tking03 said:


> new pillows and throw!


Lovely pairing


----------



## TeeCee77

tking03 said:


> new pillows and throw!



Love!


----------



## BirkinLover77

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware


Wow! So beautiful, congratulations


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware


Wow! beautiful B! congrats on your SO! Such lovely color combo!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mswkk said:


> excited to share my first B  may i present my vert fonce B30 [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4201107
> View attachment 4201108


Congrats on your first B!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Purseperson420 said:


> Choose this little beauty for my birthday a few days ago [emoji92][emoji177][emoji512][emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 4201343
> 
> View attachment 4201344


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Ladybaga said:


> aki_sato,
> Your barenia Birkin is a BEAUTY!  What a treasure!!! Congratulations!


Thank you for your kind comment  Ladybaga! 

I’m looking forward in being your twinsies of your Pirouette au Galop CSGM soon!!! 

Hope all is well at your end!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Congrats on this beauty, aki_sato.  So happy for you.


My dear friend @Dextersmom thank you kindly!!!
You’re the sweetest!
Hope all is well at your end!


----------



## aki_sato

surfchick said:


> Congratulations!!! It's a beauty!


Thank you dear J!!!


----------



## amaretti

leanneju said:


> May I ask what that is called? I've never seen it! I'd love to get something like that for myself as well. Thank you.


----------



## crisbac

Twillies! Couvertures Nouvelles and Brides de Gala Love!


----------



## MsAli

FreddieMac said:


> B40 bleu encre Togo PHW
> Apple Watch 40mm with Barenia single tour strap





FreddieMac said:


> B40 bleu encre Togo PHW
> Apple Watch 40mm with Barenia single tour strap


GORGEOUS


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Twillies! Couvertures Nouvelles and Brides de Gala Love!
> View attachment 4202433


They are divine my friend


crisbac said:


> Twillies! Couvertures Nouvelles and Brides de Gala Love!
> View attachment 4202433



 They are divine my friend! Pink is so beautiful!  Enjoy them!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

aki_sato said:


> After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment
> 
> My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase


Gorgeous! Congrats on your new purchase aki_sato!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> They are divine my friend
> They are divine my friend! Pink is so beautiful!  Enjoy them!


Thanks a lot for your lovely comment, my dear friend!!


----------



## elly_fong

aki_sato said:


> After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment
> 
> My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase


This is stunning!!


----------



## MsAli

I chose the same scarf as my sweet SA


----------



## MAGJES

Found a match for my favorite “The Savana Dance” Twilly!!


----------



## Purseperson420

bagidiotic said:


> Omg this is so sweet and cute



Thank you!



TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous color!!!



Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MAGJES said:


> Found a match for my favorite “The Savana Dance” Twilly!!


Super cute design! Looks a bit like owl eyes?


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday I brought home this Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this little Noir Evelyne TPM with gold hw.  Perfect little treats for my Birthday this week. I took some shots modeling both.  I left the twilly tied in a knot instead of a bow to display the beautiful butterflies.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home this Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this little Noir Evelyne TPM with gold hw.  Perfect little treats for my Birthday this week. I took some shots modeling both.  I left the twilly tied in a knot instead of a bow to display the beautiful butterflies.



Happy Birthday! [emoji322] Always look forward to your action shots!


----------



## crisbac

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home this Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this little Noir Evelyne TPM with gold hw.  Perfect little treats for my Birthday this week. I took some shots modeling both.  I left the twilly tied in a knot instead of a bow to display the beautiful butterflies.


Happy birthday, Dextersmom!  Love all your pics!


----------



## DR2014

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home this Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this little Noir Evelyne TPM with gold hw.  Perfect little treats for my Birthday this week. I took some shots modeling both.  I left the twilly tied in a knot instead of a bow to display the beautiful butterflies.


Looks great!!  Love your dress!


----------



## elly_fong

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home this Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this little Noir Evelyne TPM with gold hw.  Perfect little treats for my Birthday this week. I took some shots modeling both.  I left the twilly tied in a knot instead of a bow to display the beautiful butterflies.


Happy birthday! You are looking goods in all your action shots


----------



## Moirai

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home this Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this little Noir Evelyne TPM with gold hw.  Perfect little treats for my Birthday this week. I took some shots modeling both.  I left the twilly tied in a knot instead of a bow to display the beautiful butterflies.


Happy birthday DM!!!  Beautiful as always! Love those butterflies too!


----------



## hclubfan

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home this Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this little Noir Evelyne TPM with gold hw.  Perfect little treats for my Birthday this week. I took some shots modeling both.  I left the twilly tied in a knot instead of a bow to display the beautiful butterflies.


Happy Birthday!! And I love that tpm with the gold hardware! I’ve been going back and forth on my decision as to whether I should get a tpm or a Halzan mini, and your pics are swaying me back in the direction of the tpm!


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> Twillies! Couvertures Nouvelles and Brides de Gala Love!
> View attachment 4202433


So pretty!


----------



## MsAli

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home this Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this little Noir Evelyne TPM with gold hw.  Perfect little treats for my Birthday this week. I took some shots modeling both.  I left the twilly tied in a knot instead of a bow to display the beautiful butterflies.


Perfect Twilly w gold! Love the noir w GHW, too. HAPPY HERMES BIRTHDAY


----------



## MsAli

mswkk said:


> excited to share my first B  may i present my vert fonce B30 [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4201107
> View attachment 4201108


Congratulations!


----------



## MsAli

Purseperson420 said:


> Choose this little beauty for my birthday a few days ago [emoji92][emoji177][emoji512][emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 4201343
> 
> View attachment 4201344


Pretty in Pink!


----------



## MsAli

tking03 said:


> new pillows and throw!


LOVE!!! Such a beautifully done room!


----------



## sbones

Hi all, it has been a few years since I posted! However, I just got my very first H bag and having had it privately authenticated by Bababebi (as recommended by many on this forum!) I wanted to share. Here is my Orange Clemence Kelly 32 with GHW.


----------



## MsAli

sbones said:


> Hi all, it has been a few years since I posted! However, I just got my very first H bag and having had it privately authenticated by Bababebi (as recommended by many on this forum!) I wanted to share. Here is my Orange Clemence Kelly 32 with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204003


Love!


----------



## Dextersmom

MsAli said:


> Perfect Twilly w gold! Love the noir w GHW, too. HAPPY HERMES BIRTHDAY





Tinn3rz said:


> Happy Birthday! [emoji322] Always look forward to your action shots!





crisbac said:


> Happy birthday, Dextersmom!  Love all your pics!





DR2014 said:


> Looks great!!  Love your dress!





elly_fong said:


> Happy birthday! You are looking goods in all your action shots





Moirai said:


> Happy birthday DM!!!  Beautiful as always! Love those butterflies too!





hclubfan said:


> Happy Birthday!! And I love that tpm with the gold hardware! I’ve been going back and forth on my decision as to whether I should get a tpm or a Halzan mini, and your pics are swaying me back in the direction of the tpm!


Wow....you are all so kind and I thank you.


----------



## Marlee

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home this Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this little Noir Evelyne TPM with gold hw.  Perfect little treats for my Birthday this week. I took some shots modeling both.  I left the twilly tied in a knot instead of a bow to display the beautiful butterflies.



Happy birthday! [emoji322] Enjoy your beautiful purchases!


----------



## Marlee

I just bought my third Clic H bracelet in H orange [emoji521], they are addictive!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home this Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this little Noir Evelyne TPM with gold hw.  Perfect little treats for my Birthday this week. I took some shots modeling both.  I left the twilly tied in a knot instead of a bow to display the beautiful butterflies.


Happy Birthday! Beautiful Evies! and lovely twilly~ !


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Marlee said:


> View attachment 4204123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought my third Clic H bracelet in H orange [emoji521], they are addictive!


Very pretty orange! classic! Your other bracelets are so pretty too! congrats!


----------



## Livia1

sbones said:


> Hi all, it has been a few years since I posted! However, I just got my very first H bag and having had it privately authenticated by Bababebi (as recommended by many on this forum!) I wanted to share. Here is my Orange Clemence Kelly 32 with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204003



Oh, this is gorgeous!
Many congrats.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sbones said:


> Hi all, it has been a few years since I posted! However, I just got my very first H bag and having had it privately authenticated by Bababebi (as recommended by many on this forum!) I wanted to share. Here is my Orange Clemence Kelly 32 with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204003


Wow, what a beautiful classic H orange! LOVE your Kelly! congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

TresBeauHermes said:


> Happy Birthday! Beautiful Evies! and lovely twilly~ !


Thank you so much. 


Marlee said:


> Happy birthday! [emoji322] Enjoy your beautiful purchases!


Thank you and I love your orange Clic H.


----------



## sbones

MsAli said:


> Love!





Livia1 said:


> Oh, this is gorgeous!
> Many congrats.





TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, what a beautiful classic H orange! LOVE your Kelly! congrats!



Thank you! I'm still a little shell shocked at finally getting my HG bag!


----------



## Cookiefiend

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware



[emoji7] beautiful!


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> So pretty!


Thank you, MsAli!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

MAGJES said:


> I occasionally browse ebay for older Twillys to pair with my existing single ones.
> I was lucky to find this beauty in like new condition....actually in better condition than the one I own.
> I thought they would look lovely on Ms. Etoupe!



I love the colors! I was just thinking it would look cute with my birkin 25 etoupe then scrolled down and saw you did the same [emoji87]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

obcessd said:


> Love the jacket on you. Sucha bummer that we can’t wear amazing coats in the Bay Area! [emoji20]



It was soooo light weight and soft. If you saw it in person you would have fell in love with it as well. I still think about it from time to time [emoji87]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

CocoLover27 said:


> Surprise Anninversary gift from hubby !
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200471
> 
> View attachment 4200472



We are scarf twinsies [emoji846]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

PETITLAPIN said:


> View attachment 4200712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely SA ask me to come check the new collection so I stopped by SF boutique today.
> And she surprised me with my first SO
> I ordered in April this year.
> My first SO is Birkin 30
> Chèvre Mysore
> Blue eletrique
> Brushed gold hardware



Congratulations [emoji324] [emoji322][emoji898]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

crisbac said:


> Twillies! Couvertures Nouvelles and Brides de Gala Love!
> View attachment 4202433



How did your u score the Brides de Gala? Is it back in stock? [emoji7]


----------



## crisbac

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> How did your u score the Brides de Gala? Is it back in stock?


I think it passed unnoticed, maybe because of the CW, or maybe because it was in a round box and not in its original heart-shaped box.


----------



## MsAli

A word of advice...don’t ever settle for what you don’t absolutely love, just because it was offered to you and you’re afraid you won’t get another opportunity. I’m new, so I had to learn this the hard way! I wanted a Gold B30 GHW, but was offered a Toffee GHW or Gold PHW. I chose the Toffee. But, then, I had buyers remorse, even though the colors are SOOOO close and the Toffee is gorgeous. Well, I ended up getting offered a Gold GHW and now my heart is happy!


----------



## DR2014

MsAli said:


> A word of advice...don’t ever settle for what you don’t absolutely love, just because it was offered to you and you’re afraid you won’t get another opportunity. I’m new, so I had to learn this the hard way! I wanted a Gold B30 GHW, but was offered a Toffee GHW or Gold PHW. I chose the Toffee. But, then, I had buyers remorse, even though the colors are SOOOO close and the Toffee is gorgeous. Well, I ended up getting offered a Gold GHW and now my heart is happy!
> View attachment 4205990
> View attachment 4205988
> View attachment 4205997
> View attachment 4205989


It’s so beautiful, MsAli!!  Were you able to exchange the toffee B?


----------



## MsAli

DR2014 said:


> It’s so beautiful, MsAli!!  Were you able to exchange the toffee B?


Thank you!
Nope! That’s why it’s a very important/expensive piece of advice (for newbies)


----------



## TeeCee77

MsAli said:


> A word of advice...don’t ever settle for what you don’t absolutely love, just because it was offered to you and you’re afraid you won’t get another opportunity. I’m new, so I had to learn this the hard way! I wanted a Gold B30 GHW, but was offered a Toffee GHW or Gold PHW. I chose the Toffee. But, then, I had buyers remorse, even though the colors are SOOOO close and the Toffee is gorgeous. Well, I ended up getting offered a Gold GHW and now my heart is happy!
> View attachment 4205990
> View attachment 4205988
> View attachment 4205997
> View attachment 4205989



How did you get another offer if you already had a quota bag???? Whhuuut?! Lucky girl! Glad you found your perfect bag!


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> How did you get another offer if you already had a quota bag???? Whhuuut?! Lucky girl! Glad you found your perfect bag!


My DH and I have separate accounts and we always squeeze in a visit to Hermes when we travel abroad (and, apparently, we are extremely lucky)! I’m still in shock!


----------



## TeeCee77

MsAli said:


> My DH and I have separate accounts and we always squeeze in a visit to Hermes when we travel abroad (and, apparently, we are extremely lucky)! I’m still in shock!



Very lucky! Congrats!


----------



## MsAli

I’m very grateful! Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> A word of advice...don’t ever settle for what you don’t absolutely love, just because it was offered to you and you’re afraid you won’t get another opportunity. I’m new, so I had to learn this the hard way! I wanted a Gold B30 GHW, but was offered a Toffee GHW or Gold PHW. I chose the Toffee. But, then, I had buyers remorse, even though the colors are SOOOO close and the Toffee is gorgeous. Well, I ended up getting offered a Gold GHW and now my heart is happy!
> View attachment 4205990
> View attachment 4205988
> View attachment 4205997
> View attachment 4205989


Wow, beautiful B! congrats! Please share some of your luck with us~~~


----------



## TeeCee77

Any chance you can do a compare with the the toffee and gold GHW? Would be interested to see!


----------



## Meta

TeeCee77 said:


> Any chance you can do a compare with the the toffee and gold GHW? Would be interested to see!


There's a thread on this.


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, beautiful B! congrats! Please share some of your luck with us~~~


Thank you!! Sending you all good H vibes


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> Any chance you can do a compare with the the toffee and gold GHW? Would be interested to see!


I just happened to do that for myself yesterday lol These are untouched, unfiltered, original photos. 
Gold on Left 


Gold in front. 


Toffee in front. 


It’s even less noticeable in person...


----------



## MAGJES

MsAli said:


> A word of advice...don’t ever settle for what you don’t absolutely love, just because it was offered to you and you’re afraid you won’t get another opportunity. I’m new, so I had to learn this the hard way! I wanted a Gold B30 GHW, but was offered a Toffee GHW or Gold PHW. I chose the Toffee. But, then, I had buyers remorse, even though the colors are SOOOO close and the Toffee is gorgeous. Well, I ended up getting offered a Gold GHW and now my heart is happy!
> View attachment 4205990
> View attachment 4205988
> View attachment 4205997
> View attachment 4205989


Your Gold is gorgeous!!!   Love Gold!!

Send some of that luck my way......I want a Gold B30!


----------



## TeeCee77

MsAli said:


> I just happened to do that for myself yesterday lol These are untouched, unfiltered, original photos.
> Gold on Left
> View attachment 4206454
> 
> Gold in front.
> View attachment 4206455
> 
> Toffee in front.
> View attachment 4206456
> 
> It’s even less noticeable in person...



I love gold.
You made the right decision!


----------



## Ladybaga

MsAli said:


> I just happened to do that for myself yesterday lol These are untouched, unfiltered, original photos.
> Gold on Left
> View attachment 4206454
> 
> Gold in front.
> View attachment 4206455
> 
> Toffee in front.
> View attachment 4206456
> 
> It’s even less noticeable in person...


I'm so glad you got your gold! Toffee is pretty but Gold is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

MsAli said:


> I just happened to do that for myself yesterday lol These are untouched, unfiltered, original photos.
> Gold on Left
> View attachment 4206454
> 
> Gold in front.
> View attachment 4206455
> 
> Toffee in front.
> View attachment 4206456
> 
> It’s even less noticeable in person...


Gold on gold is perfection!


----------



## marzipanchen

I would prefer Toffee over Gold.... but they never seem to show up at my local H...
Both of your Bs are gorgeous though @MsAli and thank you so much for the comparison shots.


----------



## MsAli

MAGJES said:


> Your Gold is gorgeous!!!   Love Gold!!
> 
> Send some of that luck my way......I want a Gold B30!


Thanks! Sending you good luck!


----------



## MsAli

Ladybaga said:


> I'm so glad you got your gold! Toffee is pretty but Gold is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MsAli

ms_sivalley said:


> Gold on gold is perfection!


Agreed!


----------



## MsAli

marzipanchen said:


> I would prefer Toffee over Gold.... but they never seem to show up at my local H...
> Both of your Bs are gorgeous though @MsAli and thank you so much for the comparison shots.


You’re welcome! They are so close, but the Toffee does pop...it’s more “golden” and the Gold is more “brown” to me. Both are beautiful, so I couldn’t go wrong either way!


----------



## DR2014

TeeCee77 said:


> I love gold.
> You made the right decision!


I agree!  Congratulations!


----------



## MsAli

DR2014 said:


> I agree!  Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Luvleo

what scarf pattern and cw is this? Thx in advance @CocoLover27


----------



## Dreaming Big

MsAli said:


> I just happened to do that for myself yesterday lol These are untouched, unfiltered, original photos.
> Gold on Left
> View attachment 4206454
> 
> Gold in front.
> View attachment 4206455
> 
> Toffee in front.
> View attachment 4206456
> 
> It’s even less noticeable in person...



My first Constance was toffee. It is the only bag I ever exchanged. It was too mustardy. I think it is worlds apart from gold.


----------



## crisbac

The special edition scarf celebrating Hermès 20 years in Buenos Aires came home with me!  


Thanks a lot to my adorable SA!


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> The special edition scarf celebrating Hermès 20 years in Buenos Aires came home with me!
> View attachment 4207475
> 
> Thanks a lot to my adorable SA!


Love it! I need a black and white scarf but haven’t been able to find one! I should come to BA!


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> Love it! I need a black and white scarf but haven’t been able to find one! I should come to BA!


Thank you, MsAli!  In fact, this scarf is marine, black and white. The marine looks like black in the pic because of the lighting.


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> Thank you, MsAli!  In fact, this scarf is marine, black and white. The marine looks like black in the pic because of the lighting.


Ah! Still beautiful! (And I still wanna visit BA)


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*Double Sens 45 in Gold/Rose Jaipur and silk ins in Jaune Amber and Rose Jaipur.*
*

*


----------



## cafecreme15

Tinn3rz said:


> Here you go! Pardon the frizzy hair and the terrible photo in general. Earrings look smaller in the box, but actually are the perfect size.
> 
> View attachment 4199633



Love these on you! I have them in silver and I’ve worn them almost every day since I got them in the spring. When my SA showed them to me I also thought they looked too small in the box, but they are perfect in the ears. You will find yourself reaching for these every day - guaranteed!


----------



## MsAli

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Double Sens 45 in Gold/Rose Jaipur and silk ins in Jaune Amber and Rose Jaipur.*
> *
> View attachment 4208188
> *


Beauties!


----------



## Tinn3rz

cafecreme15 said:


> Love these on you! I have them in silver and I’ve worn them almost every day since I got them in the spring. When my SA showed them to me I also thought they looked too small in the box, but they are perfect in the ears. You will find yourself reaching for these every day - guaranteed!



Thank you so much! Yes, they’re great! So simple but it elevates even the most casual outfit - like I made an effort. [emoji23]

Would love to see mod pics of yours!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> The special edition scarf celebrating Hermès 20 years in Buenos Aires came home with me!
> View attachment 4207475
> 
> Thanks a lot to my adorable SA!


Super my dearest!  Thanks a lot to the adorable SA!  Enjoy it !!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Double Sens 45 in Gold/Rose Jaipur and silk ins in Jaune Amber and Rose Jaipur.*
> *
> View attachment 4208188
> *


Such pretty colors! Congrats!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

Farandole necklace. For some reason it was almost a hundred dollars cheaper in Vancouver than the US. Vive le Canada .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I’ve been watching all of the amazing purchases from Ban Island since my most recent B Goldie joined the fam.... but got a nice lil bonus at work so I decided to get something I’ve wanted for years.... and when my SA told me she found a Cloud Alligator strap... I knew it was time (pardon the pun)


----------



## MsAli

Israeli_Flava said:


> I’ve been watching all of the amazing purchases from Ban Island since my most recent B Goldie joined the fam.... but got a nice lil bonus at work so I decided to get something I’ve wanted for years.... and when my SA told me she found a Cloud Alligator strap... I knew it was time (pardon the pun)


I. LOVE. IT. Gorgeous photos!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsAli said:


> I. LOVE. IT. Gorgeous photos!


Thank you sweety


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Super my dearest!  Thanks a lot to the adorable SA!  Enjoy it !!


Thank you so much, my dear PetiteParisChic!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> I’ve been watching all of the amazing purchases from Ban Island since my most recent B Goldie joined the fam.... but got a nice lil bonus at work so I decided to get something I’ve wanted for years.... and when my SA told me she found a Cloud Alligator strap... I knew it was time (pardon the pun)


Wow! gorgeous watch! ( and K! and ring!). Didn't realize how larger ones looks so pretty! I've been eyeing watches for a while but still can't decide... Thanks for sharing and congrats!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

lizzy_bennett said:


> Farandole necklace. For some reason it was almost a hundred dollars cheaper in Vancouver than the US. Vive le Canada .
> View attachment 4208436


Lovely necklace! Chaine d'ancre is soooooo classic and lovely! Great savings too! congrats! Yay Canada!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! gorgeous watch! ( and K! and ring!). Didn't realize how larger ones looks so pretty! I've been eyeing watches for a while but still can't decide... Thanks for sharing and congrats!!!


This is the mm size. I absolutely love this watch & highly recommend u try one on  ... I now have 2 =)
God forbid they make a casual rose gold version hahahhah


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is the mm size. I absolutely love this watch & highly recommend u try one on  ... I now have 2 =)
> God forbid they make a casual rose gold version hahahhah


Wow! Thank you for the pic!  They are both gorgeous!   "Casual" rose gold?  diamonds? Now I'm really confused~~~!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! Thank you for the pic!  They are both gorgeous!   "Casual" rose gold?  diamonds? Now I'm really confused~~~!


They make a rose gold version with a blinged out H but that’s way too blingy for my casual vibe. But RG with diamond markers? Uhhhhhmmmm yeaaaaaa


----------



## crisbac

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is the mm size. I absolutely love this watch & highly recommend u try one on  ... I now have 2 =)
> God forbid they make a casual rose gold version hahahhah


Stunning!  Huge congrats, Israeli_Flava!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> They make a rose gold version with a blinged out H but that’s way too blingy for my casual vibe. But RG with diamond markers? Uhhhhhmmmm yeaaaaaa


yahhhhhh!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Both my SA and I thought it was cashmere coz it was so soft, but its 100% wool. The neckline is wide so easy to take off/on.



For fun: Don't know if this is appropriate here (if not, sorry and please delete) but this is my text with my BF just now.


----------



## elly_fong

MsAli said:


> A word of advice...don’t ever settle for what you don’t absolutely love, just because it was offered to you and you’re afraid you won’t get another opportunity. I’m new, so I had to learn this the hard way! I wanted a Gold B30 GHW, but was offered a Toffee GHW or Gold PHW. I chose the Toffee. But, then, I had buyers remorse, even though the colors are SOOOO close and the Toffee is gorgeous. Well, I ended up getting offered a Gold GHW and now my heart is happy!
> View attachment 4205990
> View attachment 4205988
> View attachment 4205997
> View attachment 4205989


Congratulation to your new B30 in Gold, she is simply stunning! You are a lucky girl


----------



## elly_fong

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is the mm size. I absolutely love this watch & highly recommend u try one on  ... I now have 2 =)
> God forbid they make a casual rose gold version hahahhah


They are beautiful  I wish I am able get one soon


----------



## elly_fong

TresBeauHermes said:


> Both my SA and I thought it was cashmere coz it was so soft, but its 100% wool. The neckline is wide so easy to take off/on.
> View attachment 4208841
> 
> 
> For fun: Don't know if this is appropriate here (if not, sorry and please delete) but this is my text with my BF just now.
> View attachment 4208842


Lovely sweater, any modeling photo to share?


----------



## MsAli

elly_fong said:


> Congratulation to your new B30 in Gold, she is simply stunning! You are a lucky girl


Aw, thank you! I feel blessed


----------



## cafecreme15

Tinn3rz said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, they’re great! So simple but it elevates even the most casual outfit - like I made an effort. [emoji23]
> 
> Would love to see mod pics of yours!



Not great pics but here they are! Love wearing them for work because they are so understated yet interesting.


----------



## Tinn3rz

cafecreme15 said:


> Not great pics but here they are! Love wearing them for work because they are so understated yet interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209110
> View attachment 4209111



[emoji7] They look beautiful on you! You wear them so well.


----------



## Tonimichelle

sbones said:


> Hi all, it has been a few years since I posted! However, I just got my very first H bag and having had it privately authenticated by Bababebi (as recommended by many on this forum!) I wanted to share. Here is my Orange Clemence Kelly 32 with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204003


Wow! She’s beautiful, congratulations


----------



## TresBeauHermes

elly_fong said:


> Lovely sweater, any modeling photo to share?


Thank you Elly_fong~~ A bit shy about mod shots !


----------



## mcpro

This is what  Happened when you   say Hi [emoji112] to your SA  “


----------



## renet

mcpro said:


> This is what  Happened when you   say Hi [emoji112] to your SA  “
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209779



Haha...this is normal! [emoji13]
My SA recommended the same design scarf in different cw last month. This is H latest Carres wash scarf series and I was told we could machine wash it ourselves. I did not take it as I hardly wear scarf. I love the carriage design though and contemplating at H.com since then till now, at your pictures! [emoji50] This is just so enabling! [emoji13]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

mcpro said:


> This is what  Happened when you   say Hi [emoji112] to your SA  “
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209779


Gorgeous! This happens to me when I go to say hi to my SA and SM. Love the marine hues!


----------



## mcpro

renet said:


> Haha...this is normal! [emoji13]
> My SA recommended the same design scarf in different cw last month. This is H latest Carres wash scarf series and I was told we could machine wash it ourselves. I did not take it as I hardly wear scarf. I love the carriage design though and contemplating at H.com since then till now, at your pictures! [emoji50] This is just so enabling! [emoji13]




I"m not into scarfs,  this is my first!!   but love the design and the color way,


----------



## mcpro

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Gorgeous! This happens to me when I go to say hi to my SA and SM. Love the marine hues
> 
> Thank you !    Love the blues [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## elly_fong

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Elly_fong~~ A bit shy about mod shots !





mcpro said:


> This is what  Happened when you   say Hi [emoji112] to your SA  “
> Ahh.. I bet u look fabulous in it!
> 
> View attachment 4209767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209779


Yeah, I think this is a norm where you will definitely buy something when you walk into H although you were thinking of just to say 'hi'. 
Congrats on your new haul  They are beautiful


----------



## mcpro

elly_fong said:


> Yeah, I think this is a norm where you will definitely buy something when you walk into H although you were thinking of just to say 'hi'.
> Congrats on your new haul  They are beautiful



thank you dear


----------



## Hat Trick

mcpro said:


> This is what  Happened when you   say Hi [emoji112] to your SA  “
> View attachment 4209767
> 
> View attachment 4209768
> 
> View attachment 4209772
> 
> View attachment 4209779



LOL!  Yes, that is what happens! 
Resistance is usually futile...


----------



## renet

mcpro said:


> I"m not into scarfs,  this is my first!!   but love the design and the color way,



Haha you are too enabling with your words!! [emoji13][emoji38][emoji28]

How will I resist it if I walk in to see my SA soon?


----------



## MAGJES

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is the mm size. I absolutely love this watch & highly recommend u try one on  ... I now have 2 =)
> God forbid they make a casual rose gold version hahahhah


WOW!   Gorgeous!!


----------



## MsAli

mcpro said:


> This is what  Happened when you   say Hi [emoji112] to your SA  “
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209779


I got the same scarf last week! I love it!! Cute Twillys, too


----------



## mcpro

MsAli said:


> I got the same scarf last week! I love it!! Cute Twillys, too



thank you!  my first scarf ... been looking for that twilly for a loonnnggg  time .. along the way I got the 3 other color  waiting for the right one


----------



## mcpro

renet said:


> Haha you are too enabling with your words!! [emoji13][emoji38][emoji28]
> 
> How will I resist it if I walk in to see my SA soon?



and all you say is " I'll take it " haha!  

will wait for your reveal


----------



## mcpro

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is the mm size. I absolutely love this watch & highly recommend u try one on  ... I now have 2 =)
> God forbid they make a casual rose gold version hahahhah



beautiful!!!  congratulations
# 1 on my list!!


----------



## MsAli

mcpro said:


> thank you!  my first scarf ... been looking for that twilly for a loonnnggg  time .. along the way I got the 3 other color  waiting for the right one


It was only my third  I’m a newbie lol But, I love the texture and the ability to wash! I’ve gotten a few Twillys but still not the “right” one!


----------



## Tonimichelle

My new to me B30 in turquoise swift


----------



## kadmia

I can't believe I just bought my first CSGM! I honestly never thought I'd justify the price. (Naive scarf newbie here!) But then...I saw a photo of the lovely Jane Gooddall with the Savana Dance, and it wouldn't leave my brain. Imagine my surprise when I later came across it on the Hermes website? Maybe it was a less popular colorway? Either way, was surprised it was still available, and ordered it! Can't wait for it to arrive  Y'all were NOT kidding about the Hermes slippery slope!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

kadmia said:


> I can't believe I just bought my first CSGM! I honestly never thought I'd justify the price. (Naive scarf newbie here!) But then...I saw a photo of the lovely Jane Gooddall with the Savana Dance, and it wouldn't leave my brain. Imagine my surprise when I later came across it on the Hermes website? Maybe it was a less popular colorway? Either way, was surprised it was still available, and ordered it! Can't wait for it to arrive  Y'all were NOT kidding about the Hermes slippery slope!!
> 
> View attachment 4211660



It’s a gorgeous colorway!!     I love that Jane Goodall has one.  Please post modeling pics!!


----------



## kadmia

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It’s a gorgeous colorway!!     I love that Jane Goodall has one.  Please post modeling pics!!


Oh no! Hermes just canceled my order, saying it can't be fulfilled. But the shawl is still on the website! Agh, should I try ordering it again? Or was it just too good to be true?


----------



## kadmia

kadmia said:


> Oh no! Hermes just canceled my order, saying it can't be fulfilled. But the shawl is still on the website! Agh, should I try ordering it again? Or was it just too good to be true?


Just called customer service and they said it's out of stock, even though it's on the website. Darn. I guess if it seems too good to be true it is... Well, on to the next!


----------



## cocomlle

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4211602
> 
> My new to me B30 in turquoise swift



Gorgeous!!! It's like turquoise butter!


----------



## starprism_7

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4211602
> 
> My new to me B30 in turquoise swift


Such a beauty! Look at the sheen. Congratulations


----------



## Tonimichelle

starprism_7 said:


> Such a beauty! Look at the sheen. Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

kadmia said:


> Oh no! Hermes just canceled my order, saying it can't be fulfilled. But the shawl is still on the website! Agh, should I try ordering it again? Or was it just too good to be true?



Something similar happened to me a couple weeks ago.  It was just a glitch in their system.   I would call to place the order and speak to a representative.


----------



## Bigislehi

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4211602
> 
> My new to me B30 in turquoise swift


LOVE this color!


----------



## kadmia

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Something similar happened to me a couple weeks ago.  It was just a glitch in their system.   I would call to place the order and speak to a representative.


I called, but they said they're completely sold out. Bummer!!


----------



## CocoLover27

Luvleo said:


> what scarf pattern and cw is this? Thx in advance @CocoLover27


Panoplie Equestre Scarf 90 color is curry/blue/blanc


----------



## Gigllee

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4211602
> 
> My new to me B30 in turquoise swift


Stunning


----------



## periogirl28

kadmia said:


> I called, but they said they're completely sold out. Bummer!!


Ask your local store and see if they can locate one for you. Online and store inventory are not linked. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Luvleo

thx! Lovely!!


----------



## tv_vt1809

My new Constance 18 in Vert Vertigo Epsom  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tv_vt1809 said:


> My new Constance 18 in Vert Vertigo Epsom  Thanks for letting me share!


Wow! gorgeous color!  Love the size too! Congrats!


----------



## Tinn3rz

tv_vt1809 said:


> My new Constance 18 in Vert Vertigo Epsom  Thanks for letting me share!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] VV is beautiful on a C! Congrats!! Please share mod pics!


----------



## Livia1

tv_vt1809 said:


> My new Constance 18 in Vert Vertigo Epsom  Thanks for letting me share!




This is really lovely! Gorgeous colour.
Many congrats.


----------



## MsAli

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4211602
> 
> My new to me B30 in turquoise swift


Gorgeousness!


----------



## MsAli

tv_vt1809 said:


> My new Constance 18 in Vert Vertigo Epsom  Thanks for letting me share!


Wow! Congratulations


----------



## MsAli

I just discovered these little goodies...travel-sized perfumes!


----------



## Tonimichelle

MsAli said:


> Gorgeousness!


Thank you


----------



## Tinn3rz

My lucky day! Thanks for letting me share. 

- B30 Togo Etain

- Cheval Phoenix Twillys in the Blue/Gray colorway

- Grand Manege Bandana CSGM in Blk/Wht colorway (not pictured)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Tinn3rz said:


> My lucky day! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> - B30 Togo Etain
> 
> - Cheval Phoenix Twillys in the Blue/Gray colorway
> 
> - Grand Manege Bandana CSGM in Blk/Wht colorway (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 4214201


Beautiful B! congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Tinn3rz said:


> My lucky day! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> - B30 Togo Etain
> 
> - Cheval Phoenix Twillys in the Blue/Gray colorway
> 
> - Grand Manege Bandana CSGM in Blk/Wht colorway (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 4214201


It's beautiful! The current batch of etain leather is really a magnificent color!


----------



## Tinn3rz

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful B! congrats!



Thank you! Can’t wait to wear her!



acrowcounted said:


> It's beautiful! The current batch of etain leather is really a magnificent color!



Thank you! Yes, I have an Etain Pico in clemence and this Etain is definitely different from it.


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> My lucky day! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> - B30 Togo Etain
> 
> - Cheval Phoenix Twillys in the Blue/Gray colorway
> 
> - Grand Manege Bandana CSGM in Blk/Wht colorway (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 4214201



Yeah!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Yeah!!!!! Congrats!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## atelierforward

tv_vt1809 said:


> My new Constance 18 in Vert Vertigo Epsom  Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous color!! I still haven't seen a bag in vert vertigo IRL, but the photos look marvelous. Congrats!!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Apple Watch fauvre for my friend’s 50th bday


----------



## wannaprada

Last Saturday was a great day as these two babies came home with me. Gold Togo B30 GHW and gold CDC GHW


----------



## etoupebirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is the mm size. I absolutely love this watch & highly recommend u try one on  ... I now have 2 =)
> God forbid they make a casual rose gold version hahahhah


It would be a Trifecta!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TresBeauHermes said:


> Both my SA and I thought it was cashmere coz it was so soft, but its 100% wool. The neckline is wide so easy to take off/on.
> View attachment 4208841
> 
> 
> For fun: Don't know if this is appropriate here (if not, sorry and please delete) but this is my text with my BF just now.
> View attachment 4208842


We’re twins on this. Can’t wait for some chillier weather.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

etoupebirkin said:


> We’re twins on this. Can’t wait for some chillier weather.


Yay twins! it's one of the softest wool I ever felt!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

wannaprada said:


> Last Saturday was a great day as these two babies came home with me. Gold Togo B30 GHW and gold CDC GHW
> View attachment 4214967


Wow! what a gorgeous B! congrats! Perfect matching CDC too!


----------



## wannaprada

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! what a gorgeous B! congrats! Perfect matching CDC too!


Thanks!


----------



## kadmia

periogirl28 said:


> Ask your local store and see if they can locate one for you. Online and store inventory are not linked. Fingers crossed for you.


Thank you for the tip @periogirl28! I'd been meaning to make a connection at my local store, and a lovely SA is going to try to find me this shawl in very similar cw. Thanks!!

She also helped me look at enamel bangles, and we both agreed I had to go home with this one, as it happened to perfectly match the scarf i wore today!


----------



## acrowcounted

Went in to place my SO and left with these goodies in addition. I'm already loving the Watch upgrade and I can't wait to try the twillies on both my Blue Zanzibar and Vert Vertigo bags!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

kadmia said:


> Thank you for the tip @periogirl28! I'd been meaning to make a connection at my local store, and a lovely SA is going to try to find me this shawl in very similar cw. Thanks!!
> 
> She also helped me look at enamel bangles, and we both agreed I had to go home with this one, as it happened to perfectly match the scarf i wore today!
> View attachment 4215083


Ohhhhh! gorgeous colours! So pretty! Beatufiful scarf, and that bracelet is sooooo pretty! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

acrowcounted said:


> Went in to place my SO and left with these goodies in addition. I'm already loving the Watch upgrade and I can't wait to try the twillies on both my Blue Zanzibar and Vert Vertigo bags!
> View attachment 4215169


Love the watch and those twillys! I am definitely going to look for that! congrats!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Mini c in black box phw!
-
Unfortunately, the bag was unable to come home with me after I paid for it.

STORY TIME: as my sa brought out the bag, it was still unopened in its original plastic seal. When she unveiled this holy grail mini c, we noticed some sticky residue. It was sticky with some fibers of the dust bag stuck to it— it honestly reminded me of gum. She talked to the manager because we were unable to rub it off. They reassured me that they can fix it without any additional cost to me. I obviously couldn’t pass up such an amazing leather, so I said I would proceed with the purchase.

They are first sending the bag to a local leather repair shop to see if they can fix it. That is expected to take 3-4 weeks. Boxcalf is such a delicate leather, so we are unsure if the local artisan can fix it without any abrasions. If not, then we will send the bag to Paris. If Paris is unable to fix it there, they will remake the bag especially for me and send it to US. That is expected to take even longer, possibly 3-4 months. I asked if Paris can just send me an already-made box mini C, but she said no. For some reason they will have to remake the bag from scratch. Possibly because it’s a push offer?

ANYWAYS, sorry for the long story. What a roller coaster of emotions today.

Presenting my new baby:


----------



## Yoshi1296

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini c in black box phw!
> -
> Unfortunately, the bag was unable to come home with me after I paid for it.
> 
> STORY TIME: as my sa brought out the bag, it was still unopened in its original plastic seal. When she unveiled this holy grail mini c, we noticed some sticky residue. It was sticky with some fibers of the dust bag stuck to it— it honestly reminded me of gum. She talked to the manager because we were unable to rub it off. They reassured me that they can fix it without any additional cost to me. I obviously couldn’t pass up such an amazing leather, so I said I would proceed with the purchase.
> 
> They are first sending the bag to a local leather repair shop to see if they can fix it. That is expected to take 3-4 weeks. Boxcalf is such a delicate leather, so we are unsure if the local artisan can fix it without any abrasions. If not, then we will send the bag to Paris. If Paris is unable to fix it there, they will remake the bag especially for me and send it to US. That is expected to take even longer, possibly 3-4 months. I asked if Paris can just send me an already-made box mini C, but she said no. For some reason they will have to remake the bag from scratch. Possibly because it’s a push offer?
> 
> ANYWAYS, sorry for the long story. What a roller coaster of emotions today.
> 
> Presenting my new baby:
> 
> View attachment 4215177



So gorgeous! Sorry to hear about the whole situation but on the bright side at least you know you will be getting it eventually. Good luck!


----------



## acrowcounted

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini c in black box phw!
> -
> Unfortunately, the bag was unable to come home with me after I paid for it.
> 
> STORY TIME: as my sa brought out the bag, it was still unopened in its original plastic seal. When she unveiled this holy grail mini c, we noticed some sticky residue. It was sticky with some fibers of the dust bag stuck to it— it honestly reminded me of gum. She talked to the manager because we were unable to rub it off. They reassured me that they can fix it without any additional cost to me. I obviously couldn’t pass up such an amazing leather, so I said I would proceed with the purchase.
> 
> They are first sending the bag to a local leather repair shop to see if they can fix it. That is expected to take 3-4 weeks. Boxcalf is such a delicate leather, so we are unsure if the local artisan can fix it without any abrasions. If not, then we will send the bag to Paris. If Paris is unable to fix it there, they will remake the bag especially for me and send it to US. That is expected to take even longer, possibly 3-4 months. I asked if Paris can just send me an already-made box mini C, but she said no. For some reason they will have to remake the bag from scratch. Possibly because it’s a push offer?
> 
> ANYWAYS, sorry for the long story. What a roller coaster of emotions today.
> 
> Presenting my new baby:
> 
> View attachment 4215177


Oh no! So sorry to hear this. I hope they can fix it for you quickly! It's a beautiful bag and will be worth the wait though!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini c in black box phw!
> -
> Unfortunately, the bag was unable to come home with me after I paid for it.
> 
> STORY TIME: as my sa brought out the bag, it was still unopened in its original plastic seal. When she unveiled this holy grail mini c, we noticed some sticky residue. It was sticky with some fibers of the dust bag stuck to it— it honestly reminded me of gum. She talked to the manager because we were unable to rub it off. They reassured me that they can fix it without any additional cost to me. I obviously couldn’t pass up such an amazing leather, so I said I would proceed with the purchase.
> 
> They are first sending the bag to a local leather repair shop to see if they can fix it. That is expected to take 3-4 weeks. Boxcalf is such a delicate leather, so we are unsure if the local artisan can fix it without any abrasions. If not, then we will send the bag to Paris. If Paris is unable to fix it there, they will remake the bag especially for me and send it to US. That is expected to take even longer, possibly 3-4 months. I asked if Paris can just send me an already-made box mini C, but she said no. For some reason they will have to remake the bag from scratch. Possibly because it’s a push offer?
> 
> ANYWAYS, sorry for the long story. What a roller coaster of emotions today.
> 
> Presenting my new baby:
> 
> View attachment 4215177


Oh no!  So very sorry that this happened to you! It must be so terrible to have to wait for so long! Your C is very beautiful and it IS worth the wait, but I hope they will be able to send it back to you sooner!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh no!  So very sorry that this happened to you! It must be so terrible to have to wait for so long! Your C is very beautiful and it IS worth the wait, but I hope they will be able to send it back to you sooner!


Thanks for the sympathy! This wait will be quite different from waiting for an SO. For SO, you’re waiting for it to arrive and see it for the first time. This one, I saw and experienced it only for it to be taken away for an unknown amount of time hahahha


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> Thanks for the sympathy! This wait will be quite different from waiting for an SO. For SO, you’re waiting for it to arrive and see it for the first time. This one, I saw and experienced it only for it to be taken away for an unknown amount of time hahahha


Gawd thats TERRIBLE! Its like a long torturous strip tease! Let us know when you get your C back!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gawd thats TERRIBLE! Its like a long torturous strip tease! Let us know when you get your C back!


If sent to Paris, the repair can take up to 4 months in addition to the 3-4 weeks at the local store. On the bright side, my sa said I can exchange the bag should another box c arrive in the meantime!


----------



## renet

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini c in black box phw!
> -
> Unfortunately, the bag was unable to come home with me after I paid for it.
> 
> STORY TIME: as my sa brought out the bag, it was still unopened in its original plastic seal. When she unveiled this holy grail mini c, we noticed some sticky residue. It was sticky with some fibers of the dust bag stuck to it— it honestly reminded me of gum. She talked to the manager because we were unable to rub it off. They reassured me that they can fix it without any additional cost to me. I obviously couldn’t pass up such an amazing leather, so I said I would proceed with the purchase.
> 
> They are first sending the bag to a local leather repair shop to see if they can fix it. That is expected to take 3-4 weeks. Boxcalf is such a delicate leather, so we are unsure if the local artisan can fix it without any abrasions. If not, then we will send the bag to Paris. If Paris is unable to fix it there, they will remake the bag especially for me and send it to US. That is expected to take even longer, possibly 3-4 months. I asked if Paris can just send me an already-made box mini C, but she said no. For some reason they will have to remake the bag from scratch. Possibly because it’s a push offer?
> 
> ANYWAYS, sorry for the long story. What a roller coaster of emotions today.
> 
> Presenting my new baby:
> 
> View attachment 4215177



Oh dear! I hope the artisan could resolve the problem asap and you could have this beautiful baby with you soonest!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

First I brought home this beauty~~Rose Poupre B30 Epsom Phw. 



But DH didn’t agree with a bright colour, so we swapped it for this black beauty~~Noir B30 Epsom Ghw. I have the most wonderful SA.


----------



## Monique1004

A Travers Champs in CW22 & single color rodeo.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

wannaprada said:


> Last Saturday was a great day as these two babies came home with me. Gold Togo B30 GHW and gold CDC GHW
> View attachment 4214967



This would be my dream come true.   Lucky lady.


----------



## sammix3

Tinn3rz said:


> My lucky day! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> - B30 Togo Etain
> 
> - Cheval Phoenix Twillys in the Blue/Gray colorway
> 
> - Grand Manege Bandana CSGM in Blk/Wht colorway (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 4214201



Congrats!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

sammix3 said:


> Congrats!!



Thanks!! [emoji5]


----------



## tv_vt1809

Tinn3rz said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] VV is beautiful on a C! Congrats!! Please share mod pics!



Probably more appropriate in the Action thread but here you go!


----------



## BirkinLover77

wannaprada said:


> Last Saturday was a great day as these two babies came home with me. Gold Togo B30 GHW and gold CDC GHW
> View attachment 4214967


Wow! Simply stunning and so beautiful!! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

mad_for_chanel said:


> First I brought home this beauty~~Rose Poupre B30 Epsom Phw.
> View attachment 4215354
> 
> 
> But DH didn’t agree with a bright colour, so we swapped it for this black beauty~~Noir B30 Epsom Ghw. I have the most wonderful SA.
> 
> View attachment 4215355


Both choices are simply amazing and the neutral in black may probably benefit you more in the long term as it can be worn in more than one season! Congratulations


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mad_for_chanel said:


> First I brought home this beauty~~Rose Poupre B30 Epsom Phw.
> View attachment 4215354
> 
> 
> But DH didn’t agree with a bright colour, so we swapped it for this black beauty~~Noir B30 Epsom Ghw. I have the most wonderful SA.
> 
> View attachment 4215355


Wowww, you were able to swap right away??? thats amazing! black is such a classic! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Monique1004 said:


> A Travers Champs in CW22 & single color rodeo.
> View attachment 4215373
> View attachment 4215374


Jelly with your Rodeo...but....Ohhhhh! finally! csgm twins! I loooooove this cgm! Aren't the colours just wonderful??? Congrats and enjoy your new csgm!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

mad_for_chanel said:


> First I brought home this beauty~~Rose Poupre B30 Epsom Phw.
> View attachment 4215354
> 
> 
> But DH didn’t agree with a bright colour, so we swapped it for this black beauty~~Noir B30 Epsom Ghw. I have the most wonderful SA.
> 
> View attachment 4215355



Both so beautiful! Congrats on the black beauty!


----------



## Tinn3rz

tv_vt1809 said:


> Probably more appropriate in the Action thread but here you go!



[emoji7] Beautiful! Both you and the bag! Loving your outfit. Those snakeskin booties are [emoji817][emoji1362]Hope to see more action pics in the future! [emoji5]


----------



## wannaprada

lovethe1urwith said:


> This would be my dream come true.   Lucky lady.


Thank you! Definitely a dream come true for me! 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Simply stunning and so beautiful!! Congratulations


Thanks birkinlover!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tv_vt1809 said:


> Probably more appropriate in the Action thread but here you go!


You look so coooool! Great outfit with gorgeous C!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini c in black box phw!
> -
> Unfortunately, the bag was unable to come home with me after I paid for it.
> 
> STORY TIME: as my sa brought out the bag, it was still unopened in its original plastic seal. When she unveiled this holy grail mini c, we noticed some sticky residue. It was sticky with some fibers of the dust bag stuck to it— it honestly reminded me of gum. She talked to the manager because we were unable to rub it off. They reassured me that they can fix it without any additional cost to me. I obviously couldn’t pass up such an amazing leather, so I said I would proceed with the purchase.
> 
> They are first sending the bag to a local leather repair shop to see if they can fix it. That is expected to take 3-4 weeks. Boxcalf is such a delicate leather, so we are unsure if the local artisan can fix it without any abrasions. If not, then we will send the bag to Paris. If Paris is unable to fix it there, they will remake the bag especially for me and send it to US. That is expected to take even longer, possibly 3-4 months. I asked if Paris can just send me an already-made box mini C, but she said no. For some reason they will have to remake the bag from scratch. Possibly because it’s a push offer?
> 
> ANYWAYS, sorry for the long story. What a roller coaster of emotions today.
> 
> Presenting my new baby:
> 
> View attachment 4215177



Sorry to hear. That sounds like a real bummer.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

tv_vt1809 said:


> Probably more appropriate in the Action thread but here you go!



Looks lovely with the outfit!


----------



## theVirginienne

Double Twilly reveal[emoji7][emoji7] (it would’ve been a triple but my Rose Nacre Savana Dance is still en route)

Brides de Gala Love in crème/vieil orange/noir and Jeu de Cartes in quetsche/Rouge/noir/ardoise. Clearly I’ve been in a hearts kind of mood lol


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monique1004 said:


> A Travers Champs in CW22 & single color rodeo.
> View attachment 4215373
> View attachment 4215374


Congrats !! I didn't know that the single color blue rodeo is still around somewhere.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tv_vt1809 said:


> Probably more appropriate in the Action thread but here you go!


Is that Vert Vertigo ?  So pretty.


----------



## dgie

My newest purchase- Gris T Togo with silver hardware!
It has lots of veining, which I don’t usually love, but the bag is spectacular


----------



## MSO13

dgie said:


> My newest purchase- Gris T Togo with silver hardware!
> It has lots of veining, which I don’t usually love, but the bag is spectacular



Great veins, this is super gorgeous!


----------



## bagidiotic

dgie said:


> My newest purchase- Gris T Togo with silver hardware!
> It has lots of veining, which I don’t usually love, but the bag is spectacular


Indeed beautiful 
Lovely color


----------



## sammix3

theVirginienne said:


> Double Twilly reveal[emoji7][emoji7] (it would’ve been a triple but my Rose Nacre Savana Dance is still en route)
> 
> Brides de Gala Love in crème/vieil orange/noir and Jeu de Cartes in quetsche/Rouge/noir/ardoise. Clearly I’ve been in a hearts kind of mood lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217238
> View attachment 4217239
> View attachment 4217240



Congrats!  Where did you find the brides De gala twilly?  I missed out and haven’t seen any [emoji853]


----------



## theVirginienne

Thank you! I managed to find them on Vestiaire Collective. They have a few others in stock but the last time I checked they were mainly the pink-ish color ways. 


sammix3 said:


> Congrats!  Where did you find the brides De gala twilly?  I missed out and haven’t seen any [emoji853]


----------



## Monique1004

Peace sandals in orange. I’m so lucky to find them from a reseller site in my size since I’ve been searching for them for last 6 months.


----------



## elly_fong

My new found from airport! I'm a happy gal now as charniere in phw is hardly come by in my country [emoji5]


----------



## renet

elly_fong said:


> My new found from airport! I'm a happy gal now as charniere in phw is hardly come by in my country [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219642



Great find! Congrats! [emoji324]


----------



## mara375

My new to me B35 in Gris Tourterelle clemence leather. Love how the color changes in different lighting. 
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

elly_fong said:


> My new found from airport! I'm a happy gal now as charniere in phw is hardly come by in my country [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219642


Congrats on your new bracelet! Love how your cute heart charm matches your shoes! so chic!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mara375 said:


> My new to me B35 in Gris Tourterelle clemence leather. Love how the color changes in different lighting.
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4220196
> View attachment 4220197


Beautiful B35! such lovely color! congrats!


----------



## mara375

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful B35! such lovely color! congrats!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Anne71

So many new beautiful purchases on this thread! I purchased a mini dog bracelet and it arrived today. Help! Are these bracelets hard to close? The fit is correct but I can't seem to slide the clasp over the leather (there is thick rubber on the top of the inner clasp but it doesn't want to budge and I don't want to force it - not sure if it is a protective thing not meant to be removed). Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose color way that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.  Here it is, as well as a shot of my 3 PM's....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Anne71 said:


> So many new beautiful purchases on this thread! I purchased a mini dog bracelet and it arrived today. Help! Are these bracelets hard to close? The fit is correct but I can't seem to slide the clasp over the leather (there is thick rubber on the top of the inner clasp but it doesn't want to budge and I don't want to force it - not sure if it is a protective thing not meant to be removed). Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220387


Congrats on your new mini dog bracelet!
Yes, the rubber is meant to be there, and there is a little bit of force involved compared to say, a Kelly lock. After a few practice round, you will get the hang of it. For me,  I lift up the buckle to go over the end of the other side first, then slide it over. HTH!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose color way that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.  Here it is, as well as a shot of my 3 PM's....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.


Love the way you coordinate your twillys with your beautiful Evies!


----------



## Anne71

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your new mini dog bracelet!
> Yes, the rubber is meant to be there, and there is a little bit of force involved compared to say, a Kelly lock. After a few practice round, you will get the hang of it. For me,  I lift up the buckle to go over the end of the other side first, then slide it over. HTH!



Thanks! It worked!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Brought some goodies back from my recent trip  

Clearly I have watched one too many episodes of Locked Up Abroad because I looked down at my backpack and thought, “Well, this sure puts a different spin on smuggling H.” 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Picked up a few bracelets: behapi double tour in noir/fauve, mors in gold, baobab cat hinged in faux gris
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 And CSGMs: H au carre in naturel/marine/safran
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Pirouette au galop in bleu de chine/bordeaux/vert
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Une rose pour Alma in blanc/sephia/orange


----------



## lilmissmeca

Last, but not least...Evelyne PM in bleu nuit


----------



## MAGJES

lilmissmeca said:


> Last, but not least...Evelyne PM in blue nuit
> View attachment 4220700
> View attachment 4220701


 Bleu Nuit!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

lilmissmeca said:


> Last, but not least...Evelyne PM in blue nuit
> View attachment 4220700
> View attachment 4220701


Wow, such lovely (and plenty!) haul! Congrats! Love your bracelets and your scarves! Everything is so lovely! and the Bleu Nuit Evie!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Hermes Apple Watch Series 4 w/ Fauve Barenia Double Tour delivered today.  Tx for letting me share.


----------



## Dextersmom

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love the way you coordinate your twillys with your beautiful Evies!


Thank you, TresBeauHermes.


----------



## lilmissmeca

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, such lovely (and plenty!) haul! Congrats! Love your bracelets and your scarves! Everything is so lovely! and the Bleu Nuit Evie!


Thank you!! I’m happy! My bank account...not so much!


----------



## cocomlle

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose color way that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.  Here it is, as well as a shot of my 3 PM's....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.



The twilly looks so good with the rouge Evie! Well done! I love Walter! He’s so cute and has such good taste!


----------



## cocomlle

lilmissmeca said:


> Brought some goodies back from my recent trip



Wowza!  Great haul!



lilmissmeca said:


> Clearly I have watched one too many episodes of Locked Up Abroad because I looked down at my backpack and thought, “Well, this sure puts a different spin on smuggling H.”



Haha!!!  You are too funny!



lilmissmeca said:


> Last, but not least...Evelyne PM in bleu nuit
> View attachment 4220700
> View attachment 4220701



This is too pretty!


----------



## candypoo

Lindy 26, Clemance in Etoupe. Stamp C


----------



## Dextersmom

cocomlle said:


> The twilly looks so good with the rouge Evie! Well done! I love Walter! He’s so cute and has such good taste!


Thank you so much, cocomlle.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4221030
> View attachment 4221031
> 
> Lindy 26, Clemance in Etoupe. Stamp C


Wow, pretty photo! Love your Lindy! 26 is such a cute size! Congrats!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Picked up a pair of Neo boots just in time for the cooling weather!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Picked up a pair of Neo boots just in time for the cooling weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221678


Very very nice booties! Congrats!


----------



## renet

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Picked up a pair of Neo boots just in time for the cooling weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221678


Very nice looking boots! I wish I could wear this in my country but my country’s climate is not suitable to wear boots. Too hot! [emoji23]


----------



## jayeoh

Not sure if mine is considered a "purchase at hand" yet, but I'm currently going through difficulty receiving a Jypsiere 28 from a Japanese reseller in the mail. The post office cannot locate it and I've had to go through the trouble to reschedule redelivery but it still makes me concern they may never find it .


----------



## chkpfbeliever

candypoo said:


> View attachment 4221030
> View attachment 4221031
> 
> Lindy 26, Clemance in Etoupe. Stamp C


Love the way you tied the bow.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jayeoh said:


> Not sure if mine is considered a "purchase at hand" yet, but I'm currently going through difficulty receiving a Jypsiere 28 from a Japanese reseller in the mail. The post office cannot locate it and I've had to go through the trouble to reschedule redelivery but it still makes me concern they may never find it .


Best of luck !! I've purchased from a Japanese reseller and the package arrived at reasonable time.  Perhaps the package is still intransit


----------



## jayeoh

chkpfbeliever said:


> Best of luck !! I've purchased from a Japanese reseller and the package arrived at reasonable time.  Perhaps the package is still intransit


Then you! I hope good news comes on Monday. I've tried to pick it up at USPS and they say they don't have it and I've rescheduled for delivery


----------



## dorres

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Picked up a pair of Neo boots just in time for the cooling weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221678



This is on my wishlist. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## noegirl

Mine also! Planning to grab in Paris while I’m there next month 


dorres said:


> This is on my wishlist. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## noegirl

I just picked up my first rodeo, black halzan and new perfume during my last visit.


----------



## elly_fong

renet said:


> Great find! Congrats!


Thanks @renet 


TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your new bracelet! Love how your cute heart charm matches your shoes! so chic!


You have sharp eyes @TresBeauHermes. Thanks for your compliment


----------



## candypoo

Picked up my very first Rodeo MM today from my local H store


----------



## haute okole

My two pink purses!  Lindy and Constance.


----------



## MsAli

lilmissmeca said:


> Brought some goodies back from my recent trip
> 
> Clearly I have watched one too many episodes of Locked Up Abroad because I looked down at my backpack and thought, “Well, this sure puts a different spin on smuggling H.”
> View attachment 4220659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a few bracelets: behapi double tour in noir/fauve, mors in gold, baobab cat hinged in faux gris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220662
> View attachment 4220665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And CSGMs: H au carre in naturel/marine/safran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220668
> View attachment 4220669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirouette au galop in bleu de chine/bordeaux/vert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220670
> View attachment 4220671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Une rose pour Alma in blanc/sephia/orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220672
> View attachment 4220673


I don’t feel so bad, now  Just a few new things to go with a few of my old things#thesmuggleisreal


----------



## TresBeauHermes

haute okole said:


> My two pink purses!  Lindy and Constance.


Love your Beautiful pink C ! Gorgeous colour! and your RP? Lindy!  BUT BUT BUT! The bedroom! wow! May I ask where that is? No need to say if you prefer not to, but wow! beautiful!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> I don’t feel so bad, now  Just a few new things to go with a few of my old things#thesmuggleisreal
> View attachment 4224317


Nice haul! all so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## San2222

My first so in anemone and bearn cardholder that I've been looking forever to find.


----------



## haute okole

My Lindy was sitting on my side of the bed in the Master bedroom in Villa 10 at the Four Seasons Sayan in Bali.  We were in Bali for my high school reunion.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

haute okole said:


> My Lindy was sitting on my side of the bed in the Master bedroom in Villa 10 at the Four Seasons Sayan in Bali.  We were in Bali for my high school reunion.


Wow, what a gorgeous place to to stay to go to a HS reunion! Hope you had a wonderful HS reunion (and with your Lindy!)! and thanks for letting me know!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

San2222 said:


> My first so in anemone and bearn cardholder that I've been looking forever to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224386
> View attachment 4224387


Congrats on your gorgeous SO Anemone B and your mini Bearn!


----------



## GoldFish8

San2222 said:


> My first so in anemone and bearn cardholder that I've been looking forever to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224386
> View attachment 4224387


Ooooh gorgeous!! I’ve also be searching everywhere to find the Bearn cardholder!!! Where did you find yours, if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## San2222

GoldFish8 said:


> Ooooh gorgeous!! I’ve also be searching everywhere to find the Bearn cardholder!!! Where did you find yours, if you don’t mind sharing?


I got it at fsh. Think it's also hard to find it there...I've been asking my sa for a while and finally found it when I visited last week.


----------



## Tinn3rz

San2222 said:


> My first so in anemone and bearn cardholder that I've been looking forever to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224386
> View attachment 4224387



Congrats! I’ve been looking for a Bearn cardholder for forever!


----------



## GoldFish8

San2222 said:


> I got it at fsh. Think it's also hard to find it there...I've been asking my sa for a while and finally found it when I visited last week.


Gah!! Going thru the same thing. Oh well, i will Just keep trying!


----------



## lisawhit

sbelle said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone post this (of course I could have missed it), a purchase from FSH -- the 1938 clutch.  They also make a smaller size compact wallet that has a coin pouch.  The clutch does not have a coin pouch.
> 
> I was told that it is only made in chèvre at this moment, but I don't know if that is true.
> The measurements in inches are 7.5 x 5.5 x 1.75.
> 
> I like it because, unlike the jige, it is not completely flat and can fit things like car key fobs and lipsticks easily.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039352
> View attachment 4039354
> View attachment 4039355



Is this an easy wallet to use?  Would you recommend this one?  I'm always looking for a new stye to try...


----------



## Lilikay

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4211602
> 
> My new to me B30 in turquoise swift


Oh dear! I haven’t been looking at this thread so often and it goes super fast...missed your new bag.
It’s absolutely stunning! One of my fav colors! Super congrats!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Leileka said:


> Oh dear! I haven’t been looking at this thread so often and it goes super fast...missed your new bag.
> It’s absolutely stunning! One of my fav colors! Super congrats!


Aww, thank you!


----------



## sbelle

lisawhit said:


> Is this an easy wallet to use?  Would you recommend this one?  I'm always looking for a new stye to try...



I got the bigger size which is more like a clutch so I don't have experience with the wallet.  I have thought about being one though!


----------



## 1LV

So excited to finally get the noir TPM w/GHW!


----------



## Livia1

1LV said:


> So excited to finally get the noir TPM w/GHW!
> 
> View attachment 4225075



So cute! Many congrats.


----------



## niki_y

I’ve been looking for a natural color gp30 and I ran into this gris asphalt one ytd!  What color twilly do you gals think goes with this tone? [emoji848]


----------



## HaddictedHomme

Excited to share my birthday gift from my amazing Fiancée!!  Fell in love with the color combo instantly!  Presenting my Evelyne III 33 Gold Clemence w/ GHW!


----------



## mcpro

FSH has been good to me this year .... [emoji120][emoji7]


----------



## msPing

So happy my SA locates one for me. I saw this on H.com for a few seconds and it was snatched up!

Gorgeous green I might add. Extremely neutral, sophisticated but with a little twist! 

Vert Cypres garden party [emoji268]


----------



## Livia1

msPing said:


> So happy my SA locates one for me. I saw this on H.com for a few seconds and it was snatched up!
> 
> Gorgeous green I might add. Extremely neutral, sophisticated but with a little twist!
> 
> Vert Cypres garden party [emoji268]
> 
> View attachment 4226054



Love this colour!
Many congrats.


----------



## rainypop

haute okole said:


> My Lindy was sitting on my side of the bed in the Master bedroom in Villa 10 at the Four Seasons Sayan in Bali.  We were in Bali for my high school reunion.



Beautiful Lindy! Can you please tell me what color this is?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

niki_y said:


> View attachment 4225708
> View attachment 4225706
> 
> View attachment 4225709
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking for a natural color gp30 and I ran into this gris asphalt one ytd!  What color twilly do you gals think goes with this tone? [emoji848]


Congrats on your new GP! GP in Gris Asphalt is soooo lovely!  love it with your jeans jacket!!! Is that Ginza H??? Any color twillys would look fab on your GP; you can go crazy~~~!


----------



## eckw

My holiday goodies from Singapore! Shopping with my Singapore friend who is H regular is deadly. 

Bleu Glacier Bearne wallet, CSGM The Game scarf and the Paddock feu horseshoe charm. Her sweet SA even gave me some perfume samples!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

msPing said:


> So happy my SA locates one for me. I saw this on H.com for a few seconds and it was snatched up!
> 
> Gorgeous green I might add. Extremely neutral, sophisticated but with a little twist!
> 
> Vert Cypres garden party [emoji268]
> 
> View attachment 4226054


It is a really gorgeous green.  I love this more than Malachite.


----------



## MAGJES

I love my new Sangle Cavale Strap on my Black Evelyn!


----------



## MsAli

HaddictedHomme said:


> Excited to share my birthday gift from my amazing Fiancée!!  Fell in love with the color combo instantly!  Presenting my Evelyne III 33 Gold Clemence w/ GHW!
> 
> View attachment 4225723


It’s perfect!


----------



## MsAli

mcpro said:


> FSH has been good to me this year .... [emoji120][emoji7]
> I agree!
> 
> View attachment 4225769





msPing said:


> So happy my SA locates one for me. I saw this on H.com for a few seconds and it was snatched up!
> 
> Gorgeous green I might add. Extremely neutral, sophisticated but with a little twist!
> 
> Vert Cypres garden party [emoji268]
> 
> View attachment 4226054


Love!


----------



## Prufrock613

1LV said:


> So excited to finally get the noir TPM w/GHW!
> 
> View attachment 4225075


I adore the Evie with GHW- congrats!


----------



## sammix3

niki_y said:


> View attachment 4225708
> View attachment 4225706
> 
> View attachment 4225709
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking for a natural color gp30 and I ran into this gris asphalt one ytd!  What color twilly do you gals think goes with this tone? [emoji848]



Lavender!

Where did you find her?  I was looking for one and got a Lindy in GA instead.


----------



## 1LV

MAGJES said:


> I love my new Sangle Cavale Strap on my Black Evelyn!


Love this!


----------



## Dextersmom

MAGJES said:


> I love my new Sangle Cavale Strap on my Black Evelyn!


That is so pretty!


----------



## frankiextah

Just bought the newly released Clic Mini Card Holder in Etoupe GHW!

Love the super thin and compact shape, making it a nice alternative to the mini Bearn -


----------



## acrowcounted

frankiextah said:


> Just bought the newly released Clic Mini Card Holder in Etoupe GHW!
> 
> Love the super thin and compact shape, making it a nice alternative to the mini Bearn -
> 
> View attachment 4227139
> View attachment 4227144
> View attachment 4227141
> View attachment 4227140
> View attachment 4227142
> View attachment 4227143


I love this! Was it closer in price to the Calvi or the Bearn card holder?


----------



## frankiextah

acrowcounted said:


> I love this! Was it closer in price to the Calvi or the Bearn card holder?



It’s $1250 so closer to Bearn!


----------



## CaraBursae

aki_sato said:


> After being in my car’s boot waiting to unbox it and saviouring the moment
> 
> My Barenia...I’m still in dreamy phase



Wonderful! Is it a 30 or 35?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

frankiextah said:


> Just bought the newly released Clic Mini Card Holder in Etoupe GHW!
> 
> Love the super thin and compact shape, making it a nice alternative to the mini Bearn -
> 
> View attachment 4227139
> View attachment 4227144
> View attachment 4227141
> View attachment 4227140
> View attachment 4227142
> View attachment 4227143



I love it!!


----------



## CaraBursae

Bolide 31, clemence, vert cypres [emoji268]

Dressed it up with a Rocabar twilly and epsom clochette charm in vert cypress with details in bleu zellige and rose azalée[emoji254]


----------



## Livia1

CaraBursae said:


> Bolide 31, clemence, vert cypres [emoji268]
> 
> Dressed it up with a Rocabar twilly and epsom clochette charm in vert cypress with details in bleu zellige and rose azalée[emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 4227220
> View attachment 4227221




Lovely Bolide! Many congrats.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

CaraBursae said:


> Bolide 31, clemence, vert cypres [emoji268]
> 
> Dressed it up with a Rocabar twilly and epsom clochette charm in vert cypress with details in bleu zellige and rose azalée[emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 4227220
> View attachment 4227221


wow, what a beautiful color bolide!  The twilly and your clochette is so pretty!  congrats!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MsAli said:


> I don’t feel so bad, now  Just a few new things to go with a few of my old things#thesmuggleisreal
> View attachment 4224317


I don’t think there are any orange boxes left in the store! Lol
Nice little sweep, MsAli


----------



## Luvleo

Hi
How much is the mini bearn cardholder here in the USA?


----------



## ms_sivalley

The mini bearn cardholder is beautiful but to be honest I think the Calvi is much more user friendly.


Luvleo said:


> Hi
> How much is the mini bearn cardholder here in the USA?


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you!
It’s the baby 25 



CaraBursae said:


> Wonderful! Is it a 30 or 35?


----------



## Luvleo

Thank you!!


----------



## PIPET83

Hello to everyone. Thank you for letting me share. Ive never imagine i bought 25. Now im so obsessed i got these Two amaizing pieces. B25 Togo black with rose gold and officier gold yellow PhW. When i called to the SM, she told me it was GHW and when i received it. Was Rose gold. I was really surprised. Looove it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 and yesterday i got my etoupeB25 Togo. 

Thank you.


----------



## loves

CaraBursae said:


> Bolide 31, clemence, vert cypres [emoji268]
> 
> Dressed it up with a Rocabar twilly and epsom clochette charm in vert cypress with details in bleu zellige and rose azalée[emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 4227220
> View attachment 4227221



Vert cypress is gorgeous. Love the clochette too


----------



## doni

CaraBursae said:


> Bolide 31, clemence, vert cypres [emoji268]
> 
> Dressed it up with a Rocabar twilly and epsom clochette charm in vert cypress with details in bleu zellige and rose azalée[emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 4227220
> View attachment 4227221


Wonderful color!


----------



## Hatsoff1

CaraBursae said:


> Bolide 31, clemence, vert cypres [emoji268]
> 
> Dressed it up with a Rocabar twilly and epsom clochette charm in vert cypress with details in bleu zellige and rose azalée[emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 4227220
> View attachment 4227221


Stunning colour!


----------



## FreddieMac

PIPET83 said:


> Hello to everyone. Thank you for letting me share. Ive never imagine i bought 25. Now im so obsessed i got these Two amaizing pieces. B25 Togo black with rose gold and officier gold yellow PhW. When i called to the SM, she told me it was GHW and when i received it. Was Rose gold. I was really surprised. Looove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227617
> View attachment 4227618
> View attachment 4227619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday i got my etoupeB25 Togo.
> 
> Thank you.



Beautiful! I'm really starting to warm up to some of the Officier styles - I think the Gold/Ambre works fabulously for a pop of colour.


----------



## ayc

PIPET83 said:


> Hello to everyone. Thank you for letting me share. Ive never imagine i bought 25. Now im so obsessed i got these Two amaizing pieces. B25 Togo black with rose gold and officier gold yellow PhW. When i called to the SM, she told me it was GHW and when i received it. Was Rose gold. I was really surprised. Looove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227617
> View attachment 4227618
> View attachment 4227619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday i got my etoupeB25 Togo.
> 
> Thank you.


Wow! rose gold!! congrats!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

PIPET83 said:


> Hello to everyone. Thank you for letting me share. Ive never imagine i bought 25. Now im so obsessed i got these Two amaizing pieces. B25 Togo black with rose gold and officier gold yellow PhW. When i called to the SM, she told me it was GHW and when i received it. Was Rose gold. I was really surprised. Looove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227617
> View attachment 4227618
> View attachment 4227619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday i got my etoupeB25 Togo.
> 
> Thank you.


Wow! Beautiful Birkin collection!! Congratulations


----------



## PIPET83

FreddieMac said:


> Beautiful! I'm really starting to warm up to some of the Officier styles - I think the Gold/Ambre works fabulously for a pop of colour.



Yes totally. The green one it is really nice i saw the blue one in size 40 but it is not so cool. Inorefered the gold one.


----------



## obcessd

Bouclerie Moderne Hinged bracelet in rose gold


----------



## TresBeauHermes

obcessd said:


> Bouclerie Moderne Hinged bracelet in rose gold
> 
> View attachment 4229013


Wow, what a lovely design! Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

A few goodies I got during a recent visit to H. A JQ scarf, my beautiful navy (not sure of the official color) Niloticus lizard CDC and a Regate scarf ring which I’ve also worn as a ring.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CaraBursae said:


> Bolide 31, clemence, vert cypres [emoji268]
> 
> Dressed it up with a Rocabar twilly and epsom clochette charm in vert cypress with details in bleu zellige and rose azalée[emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 4227220
> View attachment 4227221


I'm really falling love with this color.  Congrats on the gorgeous Bolide.


----------



## MsAli

blondissima777 said:


> I don’t think there are any orange boxes left in the store! Lol
> Nice little sweep, MsAli


lol DH said the same thing! I told it at least they are all very small boxes


----------



## MsAli

wannaprada said:


> View attachment 4229239
> View attachment 4229236
> View attachment 4229237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few goodies I got during a recent visit to H. A JQ scarf, my beautiful navy (not sure of the official color) Niloticus lizard CDC and a Regate scarf ring which I’ve also worn as a ring.


Nice!


----------



## MsAli

PIPET83 said:


> Hello to everyone. Thank you for letting me share. Ive never imagine i bought 25. Now im so obsessed i got these Two amaizing pieces. B25 Togo black with rose gold and officier gold yellow PhW. When i called to the SM, she told me it was GHW and when i received it. Was Rose gold. I was really surprised. Looove it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227617
> View attachment 4227618
> View attachment 4227619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday i got my etoupeB25 Togo.
> 
> Thank you.


Wow! All gorgeous...Congratulations


----------



## MsAli

obcessd said:


> Bouclerie Moderne Hinged bracelet in rose gold
> 
> View attachment 4229013


I really love the hinged bracelets! Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## MsAli

Saw these at FSH and had to have one to match each bag  I like to wear silver and gold, so I could not resist!


----------



## MsAli

I am really loving H scarves! 


Couldn’t resist popping into the Duty Free store to H-up my uniform! 


My FSH SA chose this one especially for me because my mom was Chinese (and it looked great with my Rouge H K28 and jeans I was wearing) I love it!


I had seen this pattern on a Facebook group, so when I saw it at the George V store, I scooped it up! So cute!


----------



## duoduoo

Lindy26 with gold hardware, vert cypres, bring it home with me and love it!


----------



## Hautedistrict

constance 18 in roze azalee and oran in marine.


----------



## renet

duoduoo said:


> Lindy26 with gold hardware, vert cypres, bring it home with me and love it!
> 
> View attachment 4231272



Love this new color and with GHW too! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## duoduoo

renet said:


> Love this new color and with GHW too! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]



Thank you[emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> Saw these at FSH and had to have one to match each bag  I like to wear silver and gold, so I could not resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230608
> View attachment 4230607
> View attachment 4230609
> View attachment 4230610


Wow, those mini dogs are so cute!  Congrats on your lovely bracelets! please do show us a pic of you wearing them!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> I am really loving H scarves!
> View attachment 4230619
> 
> Couldn’t resist popping into the Duty Free store to H-up my uniform!
> View attachment 4230611
> 
> My FSH SA chose this one especially for me because my mom was Chinese (and it looked great with my Rouge H K28 and jeans I was wearing) I love it!
> View attachment 4230613
> 
> I had seen this pattern on a Facebook group, so when I saw it at the George V store, I scooped it up! So cute!


Such beautiful scarves! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

duoduoo said:


> Lindy26 with gold hardware, vert cypres, bring it home with me and love it!
> 
> View attachment 4231272


Soooo loving this Vert Cypress! Gorgeous Lindy! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

aishaaa89 said:


> constance 18 in roze azalee and oran in marine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231302
> View attachment 4231303


Gorgeous color C! and those luxurious Oran! wow! Congrats!


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such beautiful scarves! congrats!


Thank you! I’m still learning the different ways to wear them


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, those mini dogs are so cute!  Congrats on your lovely bracelets! please do show us a pic of you wearing them!


Thank you! Here’s the black one...DH wants me to exchange for a larger size so he can wear it


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> Thank you! Here’s the black one...DH wants me to exchange for a larger size so he can wear it
> View attachment 4231457
> View attachment 4231458


Love that its both PHW and GHW studs! I love mini dogs! I got a plain one but after seeing this....BTW this fits you perfectly so no sharing~~~!!


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Love that its both PHW and GHW! I love mini dogs! I got a plain one but after seeing this....BTW this fits you perfectly so no sharing~~~!!


That’s what sold me on all three...the mixed hardware! My SA said the same thing lol he can’t wear these!


----------



## HKsai

MsAli said:


> Thank you! Here’s the black one...DH wants me to exchange for a larger size so he can wear it
> View attachment 4231457
> View attachment 4231458


I need this in my life!!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Anxiety attack when you get one of these and don’t know what you end up from Petite H.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chkpfbeliever said:


> Anxiety attack when you get one of these and don’t know what you end up from Petite H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232072


*popcorn*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Phew [emoji28]! So glad that the heart charm that I ordered (it listed only multi-colored) is not a black one. In my culture, a black heart  is an evil one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Came just in time when my GP is naked today.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

etoupebirkin said:


> *popcorn*


Haha, not dragging it out on this mini reveal but couldn't believe a few are online.


----------



## MAGJES

chkpfbeliever said:


> Phew [emoji28]! So glad that the heart charm that I ordered (it listed only multi-colored) is not a black one. In my culture, a black heart  is an evil one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232076
> View attachment 4232077
> 
> 
> Came just in time when my GP is naked today.
> View attachment 4232078


I love that bag.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chkpfbeliever said:


> Phew [emoji28]! So glad that the heart charm that I ordered (it listed only multi-colored) is not a black one. In my culture, a black heart  is an evil one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232076
> View attachment 4232077
> 
> 
> Came just in time when my GP is naked today.
> View attachment 4232078



This is so pretty!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chkpfbeliever said:


> Phew [emoji28]! So glad that the heart charm that I ordered (it listed only multi-colored) is not a black one. In my culture, a black heart  is an evil one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232076
> View attachment 4232077
> 
> 
> Came just in time when my GP is naked today.
> View attachment 4232078


Soooo cute! I love Petit H charm and the build up of wondering what color you will get is quite fun (or stressful...)


----------



## Prufrock613

duoduoo said:


> Lindy26 with gold hardware, vert cypres, bring it home with me and love it!
> 
> View attachment 4231272


Vert Cypress is an amazing color, esp with GHW- congrats!


----------



## dooneybaby

MsAli said:


> I am really loving H scarves!
> View attachment 4230619
> 
> Couldn’t resist popping into the Duty Free store to H-up my uniform!
> View attachment 4230611
> 
> My FSH SA chose this one especially for me because my mom was Chinese (and it looked great with my Rouge H K28 and jeans I was wearing) I love it!
> View attachment 4230613
> 
> I had seen this pattern on a Facebook group, so when I saw it at the George V store, I scooped it up! So cute!


Your Selle de Dignitaire is a real beauty. Unfortunately, I'm highly suggestible. 
Here I go on the Hermes website again. LOL.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TresBeauHermes said:


> Soooo cute! I love Petit H charm and the build up of wondering what color you will get is quite fun (or stressful...)


Not kidding.  The build up in the past few days has not been fun !


----------



## renet

chkpfbeliever said:


> Phew [emoji28]! So glad that the heart charm that I ordered (it listed only multi-colored) is not a black one. In my culture, a black heart  is an evil one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232076
> View attachment 4232077
> 
> 
> Came just in time when my GP is naked today.
> View attachment 4232078



Too bad there is no Petite H in my country’s H store. Or is it good else I have another craze over Petite H charms fun? [emoji3526]

This heart charm is sooo adorable.


----------



## duoduoo

Prufrock613 said:


> Vert Cypress is an amazing color, esp with GHW- congrats!



thank you


----------



## LuckyBitch

MAGJES said:


> I love my new Sangle Cavale Strap on my Black Evelyn!


Congrats. The strap is perfect on your beautiful Evelyne.


----------



## LuckyBitch

MsAli said:


> Thank you! Here’s the black one...DH wants me to exchange for a larger size so he can wear it
> View attachment 4231457
> View attachment 4231458


Tell him to buy his own


----------



## NOIRetMoi

I’m sure I’m not the first or last to do this lol


----------



## dooneybaby

blondissima777 said:


> I’m sure I’m not the first or last to do this lol


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> I’m sure I’m not the first or last to do this lol


 Orange heaven!! Thats absolutely perfect!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

dooneybaby said:


>





TresBeauHermes said:


> Orange heaven!! Thats absolutely perfect!


I’m just trying to be green and find a use for the bag


----------



## diane278

My recently rehabbed verrou clutch.....and my remaining net worth in a glass bowl.....


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diane278 said:


> My recently rehabbed verrou clutch.....and my remaining net worth in a glass bowl.....
> 
> View attachment 4233611


Hahahahaha!!!
(gorgeous bag and great photo, btw!)


----------



## Tonimichelle

blondissima777 said:


> I’m sure I’m not the first or last to do this lol


Brilliant!


----------



## DreamingPink

blondissima777 said:


> I’m sure I’m not the first or last to do this lol


LOVE this picture LOL


----------



## MsAli

dooneybaby said:


> Your Selle de Dignitaire is a real beauty. Unfortunately, I'm highly suggestible.
> Here I go on the Hermes website again. LOL.


I hear ya lol


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Tonimichelle said:


> Brilliant!





MiniNavy said:


> LOVE this picture LOL


Thank you!!!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

blondissima777 said:


> I’m sure I’m not the first or last to do this lol


Adorable!  Love it!


----------



## TeeCee77

Small token from my HK trip. Was something I could not get at home, so couldn’t pass it up!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Adorable!  Love it!


Thank you. I couldn’t resist it!  hehehehe


----------



## Kay P

Finally got a hold of Bastia in orange poppy online, been on the hunt for the design and colour for months! Very excited to receive it soon


----------



## 1LV

diane278 said:


> My recently rehabbed verrou clutch.....and my remaining net worth in a glass bowl.....
> 
> View attachment 4233611


Too funny!


----------



## Keren16

MsAli said:


> Thank you! Here’s the black one...DH wants me to exchange for a larger size so he can wear it
> View attachment 4231457
> View attachment 4231458



Great Mini Dog!! I have the same & the BE (shw)with the encouragement of my SA! You should receive many compliments when you wear them! Enjoy all your bracelets very much!!!


----------



## bluerosespf

Got this cashmere stole yesterday, and I’m in love with the quality. Photo from my Instagram.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

B25 blue encre in ghw 
C18 Black boxcalf phw
Yayyyyyy


----------



## LuckyBitch

bluerosespf said:


> View attachment 4234634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this cashmere stole yesterday, and I’m in love with the quality. Photo from my Instagram.


Love everything in the picture but absolurely adore the cashmere stole. It's so beautiful.


----------



## MsAli

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4234863
> 
> View attachment 4234864
> 
> B25 blue encre in ghw
> C18 Black boxcalf phw
> Yayyyyyy


Wow!! Double whammy​


----------



## BirkinLover77

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4234863
> 
> View attachment 4234864
> 
> B25 blue encre in ghw
> C18 Black boxcalf phw
> Yayyyyyy


Simply stunning and very beautiful! Congratulations and happy weekend


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bluerosespf said:


> View attachment 4234634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this cashmere stole yesterday, and I’m in love with the quality. Photo from my Instagram.


Wow! Love the entire outfit! Gorgeous everything!  Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4234863
> 
> View attachment 4234864
> 
> B25 blue encre in ghw
> C18 Black boxcalf phw
> Yayyyyyy


Wow! I didn't know B looks so gorgeous in Bleu Encre!  And the Blk Box C! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Small token from my HK trip. Was something I could not get at home, so couldn’t pass it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234503
> View attachment 4234504


Wow, that is special! Congrats!


----------



## rwy_ma

TeeCee77 said:


> Small token from my HK trip. Was something I could not get at home, so couldn’t pass it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234503
> View attachment 4234504



So beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]May I ask what size is this? Do you mind to share how much is it. and is it a special edition? Thx! [emoji846]


----------



## crisbac

From my latest trip to Rome and Milan: Clic H Bleu Imperial, Kelly Double Tour Magnolia, Behapi Double Tour Bleu Indigo/Bleu Electrique, Robe du Soir Marine/Encre/Blanc, and Coupé de Gala Marine/Turquoise/Noir.








I wish I had gotten a Behapi Double Tour in Magnolia too... I'm so in love with Magnolia!


----------



## HKsai

TeeCee77 said:


> Small token from my HK trip. Was something I could not get at home, so couldn’t pass it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234503
> View attachment 4234504


Omg that’s something that I really really want!!! So gorgeous!! Sucks that I got into H after I last visited HK. Is it still available?? My sister is going back soon :3


----------



## HKsai

Just picked up these goodies from the store today!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> From my latest trip to Rome and Milan: Clic H Bleu Imperial, Kelly Double Tour Magnolia, Behapi Double Tour Bleu Indigo/Bleu Electrique, Robe du Soir Marine/Encre/Blanc, and Coupé de Gala Marine/Turquoise/Noir.
> View attachment 4235056
> 
> View attachment 4235063
> 
> View attachment 4235065
> 
> View attachment 4235066
> 
> I wish I had gotten a Behapi Double Tour in Magnolia too... I'm so in love with Magnolia!


Gorgeous haul from Milan! Congrats! Hope you get your Magnolia soon!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> Just picked up these goodies from the store today!!


Looove Mosaïque Plat! Love your beautiful framed scarf too! Congrats!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous haul from Milan! Congrats! Hope you get your Magnolia soon!


Thank you, dear TresBeauHermes!


----------



## Solday

My new bag from Paris, B 30 in Rouge H. I can’t be happier! Matching twilly and a belt for my DH.


----------



## chibigogo

Happy to share my acquisitions this month [emoji4]

Neo ankle boots noir



25MM sangle cavale noir & ecru GHW



Kelly Pochette rose pourpre swift PHW



Cashmere/silk shawl 140 imprimeur fou liquid puzzle bleu chine/marine/rough h


----------



## renet

Solday said:


> View attachment 4235529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new bag from Paris, B 30 in Rouge H. I can’t be happier! Matching twilly and a belt for my DH.



Congrats! [emoji322] The bag is gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## renet

crisbac said:


> From my latest trip to Rome and Milan: Clic H Bleu Imperial, Kelly Double Tour Magnolia, Behapi Double Tour Bleu Indigo/Bleu Electrique, Robe du Soir Marine/Encre/Blanc, and Coupé de Gala Marine/Turquoise/Noir.
> View attachment 4235056
> 
> View attachment 4235063
> 
> View attachment 4235065
> 
> View attachment 4235066
> 
> I wish I had gotten a Behapi Double Tour in Magnolia too... I'm so in love with Magnolia!



Lovely eye-candy on your wrist and pretty scarves! Nice haul! [emoji3590]


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> From my latest trip to Rome and Milan: Clic H Bleu Imperial, Kelly Double Tour Magnolia, Behapi Double Tour Bleu Indigo/Bleu Electrique, Robe du Soir Marine/Encre/Blanc, and Coupé de Gala Marine/Turquoise/Noir.
> View attachment 4235056
> 
> View attachment 4235063
> 
> View attachment 4235065
> 
> View attachment 4235066
> 
> I wish I had gotten a Behapi Double Tour in Magnolia too... I'm so in love with Magnolia!


Wow Cris my dearest friend! Wonderful treasures!!! Congrats belle!!


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Lovely eye-candy on your wrist and pretty scarves! Nice haul! [emoji3590]


Thanks a lot, dear renet!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Wow Cris my dearest friend! Wonderful treasures!!! Congrats belle!!


Thank you so much, my dear PetiteParisChic!!


----------



## Solday

renet said:


> Congrats! [emoji322] The bag is gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thank you dear! I am very happy


----------



## GinaLvoe

My very First Hermes Bag from my local H boutique![emoji173]️ Such a pleasant surprise! [emoji7] B30 Barenia Faubourg & paired them with these twillies[emoji173]️


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> View attachment 4234863
> 
> View attachment 4234864
> 
> B25 blue encre in ghw
> C18 Black boxcalf phw
> Yayyyyyy



Love Bleu Encre!


----------



## Pinayfrench

In time for my birthday. A gift from the sweetest person in my life, my hubby. 

Gris Tourterelle with RGHW. Wanting this color for a long time


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Pinayfrench said:


> View attachment 4236422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In time for my birthday. A gift from the sweetest person in my life, my hubby.
> 
> Gris Tourterelle with RGHW. Wanting this color for a long time


Sweetest bag from the sweetest person!
She’s gorgeous! 
Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Pinayfrench

blondissima777 said:


> Sweetest bag from the sweetest person!
> She’s gorgeous!
> Happy Birthday!!!



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## cavalla

Pinayfrench said:


> View attachment 4236422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In time for my birthday. A gift from the sweetest person in my life, my hubby.
> 
> Gris Tourterelle with RGHW. Wanting this color for a long time



Indeed a very sweet gift!!! Congrats! Such a beautiful bag!!!!!


----------



## haute okole

I went to my Hermes home store and confirmed that my Lindy is a Rose Poupre.  When I was there, I bought a bunch clothes and my first size 30 Birkin.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

GinaLvoe said:


> My very First Hermes Bag from my local H boutique![emoji173]️ Such a pleasant surprise! [emoji7] B30 Barenia Faubourg & paired them with these twillies[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4235826
> View attachment 4235827


Gorgeous!
You hit a home run!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

crisbac said:


> From my latest trip to Rome and Milan: Clic H Bleu Imperial, Kelly Double Tour Magnolia, Behapi Double Tour Bleu Indigo/Bleu Electrique, Robe du Soir Marine/Encre/Blanc, and Coupé de Gala Marine/Turquoise/Noir.
> View attachment 4235056
> 
> View attachment 4235063
> 
> View attachment 4235065
> 
> View attachment 4235066
> 
> I wish I had gotten a Behapi Double Tour in Magnolia too... I'm so in love with Magnolia!


What a chic mix!! 
Hearting it all, crisbac!
Glad I got some orange love in London, since I see there’ll be nothing left for me to buy in Rome lol


----------



## crisbac

blondissima777 said:


> What a chic mix!!
> Hearting it all, crisbac!
> Glad I got some orange love in London, since I see there’ll be nothing left for me to buy in Rome lol


Thank you so much!!  And so funny, dear blondissima777!  Have a great time in Rome!


----------



## TeeCee77

HKsai said:


> Omg that’s something that I really really want!!! So gorgeous!! Sucks that I got into H after I last visited HK. Is it still available?? My sister is going back soon :3



I just got it this weekend, so I can’t imagine they wouldn’t still be available! Thanks! Love it!


----------



## HKsai

TeeCee77 said:


> I just got it this weekend, so I can’t imagine they wouldn’t still be available! Thanks! Love it!


Now the question is who should I beg to get one for me when no one in your family is into H


----------



## lilmissmeca

MsAli said:


> I don’t feel so bad, now  Just a few new things to go with a few of my old things#thesmuggleisreal
> View attachment 4224317


Hahaha! You shouldn’t feel bad at all!


----------



## MsAli

chkpfbeliever said:


> Phew [emoji28]! So glad that the heart charm that I ordered (it listed only multi-colored) is not a black one. In my culture, a black heart  is an evil one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232076
> View attachment 4232077
> 
> 
> Came just in time when my GP is naked today.
> View attachment 4232078


So cute!!!


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> From my latest trip to Rome and Milan: Clic H Bleu Imperial, Kelly Double Tour Magnolia, Behapi Double Tour Bleu Indigo/Bleu Electrique, Robe du Soir Marine/Encre/Blanc, and Coupé de Gala Marine/Turquoise/Noir.
> View attachment 4235056
> 
> View attachment 4235063
> 
> View attachment 4235065
> 
> View attachment 4235066
> 
> I wish I had gotten a Behapi Double Tour in Magnolia too... I'm so in love with Magnolia!


Great haul!!!


----------



## MsAli

Solday said:


> View attachment 4235529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new bag from Paris, B 30 in Rouge H. I can’t be happier! Matching twilly and a belt for my DH.


My favorite color! Congratulations!


chibigogo said:


> Happy to share my acquisitions this month [emoji4]
> 
> Neo ankle boots noir
> View attachment 4235530
> 
> 
> 25MM sangle cavale noir & ecru GHW
> View attachment 4235531
> 
> 
> Kelly Pochette rose pourpre swift PHW
> View attachment 4235532
> 
> 
> Cashmere/silk shawl 140 imprimeur fou liquid puzzle bleu chine/marine/rough h
> View attachment 4235537


love!


----------



## MsAli

GinaLvoe said:


> My very First Hermes Bag from my local H boutique![emoji173]️ Such a pleasant surprise! [emoji7] B30 Barenia Faubourg & paired them with these twillies[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4235826
> View attachment 4235827


Dream bag! Congratulations!!


----------



## MsAli

haute okole said:


> View attachment 4236814
> View attachment 4236814
> View attachment 4236767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to my Hermes home store and confirmed that my Lindy is a Rose Poupre.  When I was there, I bought a bunch clothes and my first size 30 Birkin.


Gorgeous!


----------



## MsAli

DH and I were invited to check out some items from the new RTW collection and ended up bringing home my first item of H clothing...a Rocabar Poncho from the Equestrian line! I think it’s perfect for travel...can’t wait to snuggle up in it on planes and trains!


Check out my furry Miu Mius lol Perfect match w Rouge H





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> Great haul!!!


Thanks a lot, my dear MsAli!!


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> DH and I were invited to check out some items from the new RTW collection and ended up bringing home my first item of H clothing...a Rocabar Poncho from the Equestrian line! I think it’s perfect for travel...can’t wait to snuggle up in it on planes and trains!
> View attachment 4237357
> 
> Check out my furry Miu Mius lol Perfect match w Rouge H
> View attachment 4237355
> View attachment 4237358
> View attachment 4237359
> View attachment 4237356
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


The Poncho is gorgeous!  And it suits you so well!  Big congrats!!


----------



## Serva1

MsAli said:


> DH and I were invited to check out some items from the new RTW collection and ended up bringing home my first item of H clothing...a Rocabar Poncho from the Equestrian line! I think it’s perfect for travel...can’t wait to snuggle up in it on planes and trains!
> View attachment 4237357
> 
> Check out my furry Miu Mius lol Perfect match w Rouge H
> View attachment 4237355
> View attachment 4237358
> View attachment 4237359
> View attachment 4237356
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Perfect match with rouge h and I confess I’ve been thinking about a H poncho too. Great for long distance travels!


----------



## dooneybaby

MsAli said:


> DH and I were invited to check out some items from the new RTW collection and ended up bringing home my first item of H clothing...a Rocabar Poncho from the Equestrian line! I think it’s perfect for travel...can’t wait to snuggle up in it on planes and trains!
> View attachment 4237357
> 
> Check out my furry Miu Mius lol Perfect match w Rouge H
> View attachment 4237355
> View attachment 4237358
> View attachment 4237359
> View attachment 4237356
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dooneybaby

diane278 said:


> My recently rehabbed verrou clutch.....and my remaining net worth in a glass bowl.....
> 
> View attachment 4233611


Oh my goodness, that's hysterical.


----------



## Solday

G


MsAli said:


> DH and I were invited to check out some items from the new RTW collection and ended up bringing home my first item of H clothing...a Rocabar Poncho from the Equestrian line! I think it’s perfect for travel...can’t wait to snuggle up in it on planes and trains!
> View attachment 4237357
> 
> Check out my furry Miu Mius lol Perfect match w Rouge H
> View attachment 4237355
> View attachment 4237358
> View attachment 4237359
> View attachment 4237356
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous❤️I need this poncho


----------



## MsAli

They had a few different colors that were all very pretty...I figured I’d get the most use out of this one...the tassels will match my future Barenia bag on my wishlist  It’s a great weight and super soft!


----------



## MsAli

Serva1 said:


> Perfect match with rouge h and I confess I’ve been thinking about a H poncho too. Great for long distance travels!


Thanks! It did look good w my bag and the tassels will go w the Barenia bag on my wish list  I think it will also look nice with any grays, the darker blues, orange, etc.


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> The Poncho is gorgeous!  And it suits you so well!  Big congrats!!


Thank you! It feels so good on and I think it will match a lot of outfits (and bags) I was also pleasantly surprised with the cost...only slightly more than a CSGM!


----------



## luxi_max

@ MsAli - Looks nice on you! I think it is a practical item as well!


----------



## MsAli

luxi_max said:


> Looks nice on you! I think it is a practical item as well!


Thank you! I think I’ll get a lot of use out of it


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MsAli said:


> They had a few different colors that were all very pretty...I figured I’d get the most use out of this one...the tassels will match my future Barenia bag on my wishlist  It’s a great weight and super soft!


It looks gorgeous on you and it’s très chic with your Kelly!
You always have to think about the future, right?


----------



## TeeCee77

Ms. BF and her new purple charm [emoji173]️


----------



## TeeCee77

Like it on Etoupe too!


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. BF and her new purple charm [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237903


Perfect match for my new poncho


----------



## bagidiotic

TeeCee77 said:


> Ms. BF and her new purple charm [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237903


Purple charm is rare


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> Purple charm is rare


It's been available on H.com for quite a while.


----------



## lililvluv

My first picotin! Love the Hermes Gold color!


----------



## adb

These cuties went home with me today


----------



## GinaLvoe

blondissima777 said:


> Gorgeous!
> You hit a home run!



Thank you so much! [emoji847][emoji7]


----------



## OzSplannie

I am definitely becoming a cashmere shawl girl! My latest addition and I simply adore this colour. So understated and easy to wear. Also a cute little rodeo in neutral tones


----------



## MsAli

lililvluv said:


> My first picotin! Love the Hermes Gold color!


Love Gold!


----------



## MsAli

adb said:


> These cuties went home with me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238522


Nice stack!


----------



## MsAli

OzSplannie said:


> I am definitely becoming a cashmere shawl girl! My latest addition and I simply adore this colour. So understated and easy to wear. Also a cute little rodeo in neutral tones


Very nice! I’m finding out the same thing lol find myself reaching for that the most.


----------



## OzSplannie

MsAli said:


> Very nice! I’m finding out the same thing lol find myself reaching for that the most.


Thank you MsAli! I’ve been wearing my neutral Appaloosa des Steppes so much, I really needed something else with easy to wear colour combination to give poor Appaloosa des Steppes a break. On a different note, have you ever dry cleaned your cashmere shawls?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> DH and I were invited to check out some items from the new RTW collection and ended up bringing home my first item of H clothing...a Rocabar Poncho from the Equestrian line! I think it’s perfect for travel...can’t wait to snuggle up in it on planes and trains!
> View attachment 4237357
> 
> Check out my furry Miu Mius lol Perfect match w Rouge H
> View attachment 4237355
> View attachment 4237358
> View attachment 4237359
> View attachment 4237356
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Super nice poncho! love how it matches your gorgeous K!  Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

OzSplannie said:


> I am definitely becoming a cashmere shawl girl! My latest addition and I simply adore this colour. So understated and easy to wear. Also a cute little rodeo in neutral tones


Beautiful shawl and the Rodeo! Congrats!


----------



## CaraBursae

OzSplannie said:


> I am definitely becoming a cashmere shawl girl! My latest addition and I simply adore this colour. So understated and easy to wear. Also a cute little rodeo in neutral tones



Love both!
Do you know the colors of the rodeo?


----------



## OzSplannie

CaraBursae said:


> Love both!
> Do you know the colors of the rodeo?


Thank you 
Yes, it’s Blue Glacier / Curry / Rouge H agneau

Funny enough, if I saw this on the box prior to seeing the actual charm, I would have thought it’s blue/orange/red hahaha this is the first time I’m seeing blue glacier irl and it’s definitely grey, not blue


----------



## NOIRetMoi

adb said:


> These cuties went home with me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4238522


I love how they look together!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

OzSplannie said:


> I am definitely becoming a cashmere shawl girl! My latest addition and I simply adore this colour. So understated and easy to wear. Also a cute little rodeo in neutral tones


Love both and I’m not even into Rodeos, but this one I like


----------



## MarvelGirl

MsAli said:


> DH and I were invited to check out some items from the new RTW collection and ended up bringing home my first item of H clothing...a Rocabar Poncho from the Equestrian line! I think it’s perfect for travel...can’t wait to snuggle up in it on planes and trains!
> View attachment 4237357
> 
> Check out my furry Miu Mius lol Perfect match w Rouge H
> View attachment 4237355
> View attachment 4237358
> View attachment 4237359
> View attachment 4237356
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Twins! Congrats on your Rocabar Poncho! You look fantastic in it and will get so much wear out of it. I have had mine for a few years now and she still looks gorgeous. Please don't forget to post your pics in the Ode to Poncho thread as well. There are quite a few of us that are twins or cousins with you on this beauty and would love to share in your joy. Enjoy in the best of health and happiness! Congrats again!


----------



## MsAli

MarvelGirl said:


> Twins! Congrats on your Rocabar Poncho! You look fantastic in it and will get so much wear out of it. I have had mine for a few years now and she still looks gorgeous. Please don't forget to post your pics in the Ode to Poncho thread as well. There are quite a few of us that are twins or cousins with you on this beauty and would love to share in your joy. Enjoy in the best of health and happiness! Congrats again!


OMG So glad to hear, because I just got another one!  I will definitely post on the other thread and “meet” my twins and cousins


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Super nice poncho! love how it matches your gorgeous K!  Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## MsAli

OzSplannie said:


> Thank you MsAli! I’ve been wearing my neutral Appaloosa des Steppes so much, I really needed something else with easy to wear colour combination to give poor Appaloosa des Steppes a break. On a different note, have you ever dry cleaned your cashmere shawls?


Ha! I wear the same one all the time, too lol I need another, but just brought home 2 ponchos instead  No, I haven’t...scared to


----------



## MarvelGirl

MsAli said:


> OMG So glad to hear, because I just got another one!  I will definitely post on the other thread and “meet” my twins and cousins



Wow! That is fantastic! Which one did you get? How exciting! Please share on this thread and in the Ode to Hermes Poncho thread as well so that we can oh and ah over them! Congrats again!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

OzSplannie said:


> I am definitely becoming a cashmere shawl girl! My latest addition and I simply adore this colour. So understated and easy to wear. Also a cute little rodeo in neutral tones


I love the color of the CSGM and the rodeo!!! Rodeos are adorbs....maybe I’ll have to splurge for one. I always find myself playing with the same display one they have at my H store.


----------



## grapegravity

Just want to share my latest dose of vitamin C


----------



## bagidiotic

grapegravity said:


> Just want to share my latest dose of vitamin C [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241737


Wow sweet


----------



## HKsai

Slowly growing my collection


----------



## stacey_1805

I was just casually asking about Constance at the Hermes store in Venice but nope, no Constance for me. But the lovely SA brought out all the boxes of Constance wallets and there were compacts and long wallets (there’s one that is orange Epsom with blue brighton enamel hardware, red glossy croc with gold hardware, matt black croc with rose gold hard ware). 


This, completely blew me away. Everything that I have ever wished for in a Constance wallet which I will be using as a clutch. Matt black croc with a non-metal hardware. An enamel hardware would have satisfied me but ombre lizard hardware is just wow!! 

I certainly didn’t expect to bring something home from the Venice but this is quite exceptional [emoji7]


----------



## leuleu

stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 4242794
> 
> 
> I was just casually asking about Constance at the Hermes store in Venice but nope, no Constance for me. But the lovely SA brought out all the boxes of Constance wallets and there were compacts and long wallets (there’s one that is orange Epsom with blue brighton enamel hardware, red glossy croc with gold hardware, matt black croc with rose gold hard ware).
> 
> 
> This, completely blew me away. Everything that I have ever wished for in a Constance wallet which I will be using as a clutch. Matt black croc with a non-metal hardware. An enamel hardware would have satisfied me but ombre lizard hardware is just wow!!
> 
> I certainly didn’t expect to bring something home from the Venice but this is quite exceptional [emoji7]


Exceptional is the word. Enjoy.


----------



## grapegravity

bagidiotic said:


> Wow sweet


Thank you!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

grapegravity said:


> Just want to share my latest dose of vitamin C
> View attachment 4241737


Pretty in pink!


----------



## GoldFish8

stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 4242794
> 
> 
> I was just casually asking about Constance at the Hermes store in Venice but nope, no Constance for me. But the lovely SA brought out all the boxes of Constance wallets and there were compacts and long wallets (there’s one that is orange Epsom with blue brighton enamel hardware, red glossy croc with gold hardware, matt black croc with rose gold hard ware).
> 
> 
> This, completely blew me away. Everything that I have ever wished for in a Constance wallet which I will be using as a clutch. Matt black croc with a non-metal hardware. An enamel hardware would have satisfied me but ombre lizard hardware is just wow!!
> 
> I certainly didn’t expect to bring something home from the Venice but this is quite exceptional [emoji7]


Wow. This is truly stunning. I’m not much of a constance Wallet girl, BUT I can certainly see why you couldn’t leave this stunning piece behind


----------



## BirkinLover77

stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 4242794
> 
> 
> I was just casually asking about Constance at the Hermes store in Venice but nope, no Constance for me. But the lovely SA brought out all the boxes of Constance wallets and there were compacts and long wallets (there’s one that is orange Epsom with blue brighton enamel hardware, red glossy croc with gold hardware, matt black croc with rose gold hard ware).
> 
> 
> This, completely blew me away. Everything that I have ever wished for in a Constance wallet which I will be using as a clutch. Matt black croc with a non-metal hardware. An enamel hardware would have satisfied me but ombre lizard hardware is just wow!!
> 
> I certainly didn’t expect to bring something home from the Venice but this is quite exceptional [emoji7]


Wow! Absolutely stunning! Enjoy and have a blessed Sunday


----------



## Lec8504

Just added this beauty to my H watch collection  I love how low profile it is!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lec8504 said:


> Just added this beauty to my H watch collection  I love how low profile it is!


Love the color of the band! Beautiful.


----------



## Lec8504

etoupebirkin said:


> Love the color of the band! Beautiful.



Thank you! They had a lovely purple (forgot the name) croc band as well that I might have to go back for hehe


----------



## meg8182000

Hey everyone - it’s great getting to see everyone’s purchases. 
I picked a little something for myself that had been on my list this year. So happy I found it at the Madison Ave store. Its the Atout pouch in rose pourpre/bleu saphir (small version). Love the little lock pull.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Just want to share my latest dose of vitamin C
> View attachment 4241737


Soooo pretty pink!  Cute bracelet! Tressage is definitely my favourite! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meg8182000 said:


> Hey everyone - it’s great getting to see everyone’s purchases.
> I picked a little something for myself that had been on my list this year. So happy I found it at the Madison Ave store. Its the Atout pouch in rose pourpre/bleu saphir (small version). Love the little lock pull.
> View attachment 4244913
> View attachment 4244914


Atout is on my wishlist! love the colour! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 4242794
> 
> 
> I was just casually asking about Constance at the Hermes store in Venice but nope, no Constance for me. But the lovely SA brought out all the boxes of Constance wallets and there were compacts and long wallets (there’s one that is orange Epsom with blue brighton enamel hardware, red glossy croc with gold hardware, matt black croc with rose gold hard ware).
> 
> 
> This, completely blew me away. Everything that I have ever wished for in a Constance wallet which I will be using as a clutch. Matt black croc with a non-metal hardware. An enamel hardware would have satisfied me but ombre lizard hardware is just wow!!
> 
> I certainly didn’t expect to bring something home from the Venice but this is quite exceptional [emoji7]


Wow, gorgeous C wallet! Love the matt croc (so beautiful!) and the lizard hardware! congrats on your lovely purchase!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Lec8504 said:


> Just added this beauty to my H watch collection  I love how low profile it is!


Wooooow what a gorgeous watch!  Beautiful pink! Your K is so gorgeous too! great match! Congrats!


----------



## grapegravity

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Pretty in pink!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Soooo pretty pink!  Cute bracelet! Tressage is definitely my favourite! Congrats!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

grapegravity said:


> Thank you ladies!


I was thinking more along the lines of “marvelous in Magnolia,” after saying “pretty in pink!”


----------



## Monique1004

My newest find from fashionpile. Evie TPM Blue Izimir & malachite combo strap. Love this blue! I wish they make these cute combo straps again with Evies then I won't have to hunt them down from reseller sites.


----------



## ms23789

My very first Hermès (first bag above a longchamp le pliage price range...). Found it on The Real Real and it didn’t show pictures of the degree of cracking along the fold. It’s a gorgeous bag but I’d be interested to hear what others think - worth the $500? (I’ll post in the repair thread too for thoughts on feasibility of fixing it up and maintaining).


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

ms23789 said:


> My very first Hermès (first bag above a longchamp le pliage price range...). Found it on The Real Real and it didn’t show pictures of the degree of cracking along the fold. It’s a gorgeous bag but I’d be interested to hear what others think - worth the $500? (I’ll post in the repair thread too for thoughts on feasibility of fixing it up and maintaining).


Take a look at @docride  thread.  She has great advice on how to care for your vintage H.


----------



## ms23789

edit: based on doc’s helpful review, I’m going to try to return it. It’s a gorgeous bag but the cracking concerns me.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

ms23789 said:


> edit: based on doc’s helpful review, I’m going to try to return it. It’s a gorgeous bag but the cracking concerns me.


If you are concerned and can return it, I would do so too


----------



## Bentley143

Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice? 
Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien


----------



## TankerToad

Bentley143 said:


> Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice?
> Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien



A happy bag ! 
Congrats


----------



## 2manybags

O.M.G.
It’s absolutely stunning!!
Congrats on your beautiful purchase!




stacey_1805 said:


> View attachment 4242794
> 
> 
> I was just casually asking about Constance at the Hermes store in Venice but nope, no Constance for me. But the lovely SA brought out all the boxes of Constance wallets and there were compacts and long wallets (there’s one that is orange Epsom with blue brighton enamel hardware, red glossy croc with gold hardware, matt black croc with rose gold hard ware).
> 
> 
> This, completely blew me away. Everything that I have ever wished for in a Constance wallet which I will be using as a clutch. Matt black croc with a non-metal hardware. An enamel hardware would have satisfied me but ombre lizard hardware is just wow!!
> 
> I certainly didn’t expect to bring something home from the Venice but this is quite exceptional [emoji7]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Bentley143 said:


> Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice?
> Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien


Such a gorgeous cutie !  Congrats.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bentley143 said:


> Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice?
> Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien


Gorgeous bag! What advice are you looking for? You already bought it right?


----------



## Hermes.L

Bentley143 said:


> Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice?
> Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien


So pretty ! I’m so excited that rose tyren is now in ostrich

Enjoy it with good health


----------



## Sakura198427

Silk'in compact wallet in rose avalee.  

Been looking for one forever, and was recently told by SA at the Madison Ave store that they suspect the silk'in compact wallet is being phased out, as they haven't received any shipment of it in a while (anyone know if this is true?) 

Then, i randomly stumbled upon one at my local H!!  Couldn't believe my luck and snapped it up right away.  SA told me that it's her first time seeing one in over 7 months.


----------



## GoldFish8

Bentley143 said:


> Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice?
> Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien


I am Not usually an ostrich fan, but this particular pink color with the “polka dots” is seriously amazing. I will Have to rethink my no-ostrich rule. It is gorgeous!


----------



## meridian

A classic I didn’t even ask for. My DH and SA are pretty great [emoji4] Black Box Kelly 32 with GHW


----------



## dharma

meridian said:


> View attachment 4247925
> 
> 
> A classic I didn’t even ask for. My DH and SA are pretty great [emoji4] Black Box Kelly 32 with GHW


Gorgeous!!


----------



## ayc

Bentley143 said:


> Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice?
> Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien


OMG! gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I just got back from Paris and Israel. Picked up this beauty at Collector Square. The bag charm is from Petit H at Sevres.


----------



## disappeared

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got back from Paris and Israel. Picked up this beauty at Collector Square. The bag charm is from Petit H at Sevres.
> 
> View attachment 4248462


OMG! So chic!


----------



## foreverbagslove

C24 Noir Epsom
Robe Du Soir silk scarf


----------



## etoupebirkin

Bentley143 said:


> Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice?
> Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien



Rock that baby!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Finally found my neutral color Lindy 26. She joins her sister, the evercolor Rose Pourpre Lindy 26. Can't believe I found this L 26 on H.com!


----------



## janlam

Birkin 25 etoupe PHW


----------



## acrowcounted

janlam said:


> Birkin 25 etoupe PHW


Beautiful! Is this Clemence?


----------



## Poco

Bentley143 said:


> Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice?
> Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## PETITLAPIN

My SA called yesterday.
And today I got my new baby
Kelly 25 Sellier


----------



## chkpfbeliever

etoupebirkin said:


> I just got back from Paris and Israel. Picked up this beauty at Collector Square. The bag charm is from Petit H at Sevres.
> 
> View attachment 4248462


Such a special bag.  Congrats !!


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Finally found my neutral color Lindy 26. She joins her sister, the evercolor Rose Pourpre Lindy 26. Can't believe I found this L 26 on H.com!
> 
> View attachment 4248921



Congrats, Atb!  Is that Ms Noir? [emoji3590]


----------



## renet

janlam said:


> Birkin 25 etoupe PHW



Congrats, @janlam! Gorgeous neutral B25! [emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> Congrats, Atb!  Is that Ms Noir? [emoji3590]


Yes it is renet! Now I need another evercolor one. I think I like that leather more, lol


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes it is renet! Now I need another evercolor one. I think I like that leather more, lol



I agree that Evercolor takes color very well. [emoji7]I love my Bleu Hydra Evercolor Lindy. [emoji6] 

Your Noir Clemence will take some time to soften. [emoji7] A classic neutral which won’t go wrong. [emoji6]


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> I agree that Evercolor takes color very well. [emoji7]I love my Bleu Hydra Evercolor Lindy. [emoji6]
> 
> Your Noir Clemence will take some time to soften. [emoji7] A classic neutral which won’t go wrong. [emoji6]


Actually it’s softening too fast for me. Maybe because I started with an evercolor leather, the clemence seems too smooshy after just one day of wear! I’m specifically talking about the flap. Oh well, it’s a good excuse to look for an evercolor one


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> Actually it’s softening too fast for me. Maybe because I started with an evercolor leather, the clemence seems too smooshy after just one day of wear! I’m specifically talking about the flap. Oh well, it’s a good excuse to look for an evercolor one



Hehe...really! [emoji23]


----------



## janlam

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! Is this Clemence?


This is togo dear


----------



## ka3na20

Sharing my Paris haul from my recently concluded Europe trip. [emoji8][emoji521]


----------



## fabuleux

The title of this thread should be changed to “What is your latest Hermès purchase?”. It would finally be grammatically correct! 
Rant over.


----------



## janlam

I’m over the moon!! Mini constance in bleu glacier PHW epsom my first constance!


----------



## Notorious Pink

fabuleux said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to “What is your latest Hermès purchase?”. It would finally be grammatically correct!
> Rant over.



I am soooo with you!!! There will NEVER be a last Hermès purchase!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

fabuleux said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to “What is your latest Hermès purchase?”. It would finally be grammatically correct!
> Rant over.


I thought about this long time ago! You can tag a mod to ask them to update the subject line.


----------



## atelierforward

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 4249553
> 
> 
> Sharing my Paris haul from my recently concluded Europe trip. [emoji8][emoji521]


The Officier!!! So gorgeous.  I was on the fence about this design when it debuted, but I saw someone carrying the Gold and yellow one in person a few weeks ago and it's stunning IRL.


----------



## choco30

So excited for my first Hermès bag - Herbag 31 in bougainvillier/fauve. My local store is very small and didn’t receive many Herbags so I had to keep checking the online store (been staking it several times a day) I also bought 2 Twillies to go with it!


----------



## randeeh

MiniNavy said:


> What a gorgeous bag!! I've wanted one for ages... may I ask if you got it from boutique or reseller? Thanks and congratulations again


----------



## PIPET83

Amaizing shopping... my SM told me he has a lot of stock. I Said no to a B40 blue encre officier. I prefered B25 blue zellige GHW. K25 blue zanzibar PHW, contance 24 blue Encre. GHW. And almost got a Mini Kelly croco bordeaux. It was  but it was to small i will not use it. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4250959
> View attachment 4250961
> View attachment 4250962
> View attachment 4250963
> 
> 
> Amaizing shopping... my SM told me he has a lot of stock. I Said no to a B40 blue encre officier. I prefered B25 blue zellige GHW. K25 blue zanzibar PHW, contance 24 blue Encre. GHW. And almost got a Mini Kelly croco bordeaux. It was  but it was to small i will not use it. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]



How FABULOUS!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4250959
> View attachment 4250961
> View attachment 4250962
> View attachment 4250963
> 
> 
> Amaizing shopping... my SM told me he has a lot of stock. I Said no to a B40 blue encre officier. I prefered B25 blue zellige GHW. K25 blue zanzibar PHW, contance 24 blue Encre. GHW. And almost got a Mini Kelly croco bordeaux. It was  but it was to small i will not use it. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


You're rock and roll


----------



## Marise C

My Ms Pico18 touch alligator and Ms Rodeo PM[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 1LV

Marise C said:


> View attachment 4251163
> 
> 
> My Ms Pico18 touch alligator and Ms Rodeo PM[emoji7][emoji7]


Omg - Love your Pico!!!


----------



## crisbac

Marise C said:


> View attachment 4251163
> 
> 
> My Ms Pico18 touch alligator and Ms Rodeo PM[emoji7][emoji7]


Your Pico is gorgeous!  Huge congrats!


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I thought about this long time ago! You can tag a mod to ask them to update the subject line.





fabuleux said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to “What is your latest Hermès purchase?”. It would finally be grammatically correct!
> Rant over.



Bugging me for years. Done.


----------



## fabuleux

papertiger said:


> Bugging me for years. Done.


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

papertiger said:


> Bugging me for years. Done.


Finally haha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4250959
> View attachment 4250961
> View attachment 4250962
> View attachment 4250963
> 
> 
> Amaizing shopping... my SM told me he has a lot of stock. I Said no to a B40 blue encre officier. I prefered B25 blue zellige GHW. K25 blue zanzibar PHW, contance 24 blue Encre. GHW. And almost got a Mini Kelly croco bordeaux. It was  but it was to small i will not use it. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


wow major scoring!
take me with u next time hahahhaahah


----------



## acrowcounted

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4250959
> View attachment 4250961
> View attachment 4250962
> View attachment 4250963
> 
> 
> Amaizing shopping... my SM told me he has a lot of stock. I Said no to a B40 blue encre officier. I prefered B25 blue zellige GHW. K25 blue zanzibar PHW, contance 24 blue Encre. GHW. And almost got a Mini Kelly croco bordeaux. It was  but it was to small i will not use it. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


Any chance you got a picture of the blue zellige next to the Blue Zanzibar? I'm super curious how close the colors are. Congrats on your amazing B25!


----------



## MsAli

Sakura198427 said:


> Silk'in compact wallet in rose avalee.
> 
> Been looking for one forever, and was recently told by SA at the Madison Ave store that they suspect the silk'in compact wallet is being phased out, as they haven't received any shipment of it in a while (anyone know if this is true?)
> 
> Then, i randomly stumbled upon one at my local H!!  Couldn't believe my luck and snapped it up right away.  SA told me that it's her first time seeing one in over 7 months.
> View attachment 4247768
> View attachment 4247769


I love these!


----------



## MsAli

meridian said:


> View attachment 4247925
> 
> 
> A classic I didn’t even ask for. My DH and SA are pretty great [emoji4] Black Box Kelly 32 with GHW


 Wow!!


----------



## MsAli

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4248819
> 
> View attachment 4248820
> 
> C24 Noir Epsom
> Robe Du Soir silk scarf


Very nice!


----------



## MsAli

janlam said:


> Birkin 25 etoupe PHW


Cute!!


----------



## MsAli

PETITLAPIN said:


> My SA called yesterday.
> And today I got my new baby
> Kelly 25 Sellier


 Congrats!!


----------



## MsAli

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 4249553
> 
> 
> Sharing my Paris haul from my recently concluded Europe trip. [emoji8][emoji521]


Nice haul!!!


----------



## MsAli

janlam said:


> I’m over the moon!! Mini constance in bleu glacier PHW epsom my first constance!


Sooo pretty!


----------



## MsAli

choco30 said:


> So excited for my first Hermès bag - Herbag 31 in bougainvillier/fauve. My local store is very small and didn’t receive many Herbags so I had to keep checking the online store (been staking it several times a day) I also bought 2 Twillies to go with it!


So cute!!


----------



## jellyv

My first Alice Shirley scarf, a surprise find. Appaloosa des Steppes, CW 04.  Fun yellow hem and a  palette that works for me.


----------



## jellyv

Thank you to all who enjoyed seeing my Appaloosa scarf.  Wanted to mention that this colorway is not well served by the official pics of it on H.com--it's far softer in hues and less aggressively purple in real life.


----------



## HKsai

jellyv said:


> My first Alice Shirley scarf, a surprise find. Appaloosa des Steppes, CW 04.  Fun yellow hem and a  palette that works for me.


So super gorgeous! I’m surprised not seeing this more on the forum! Do you by doing some mod photos or fold it up so I can see what it looks like folded up? TIA!!!


----------



## jellyv

HKsai said:


> So super gorgeous! I’m surprised not seeing this more on the forum! Do you by doing some mod photos or fold it up so I can see what it looks like folded up? TIA!!!


Aww thank you. I'm a little camera shy but I'm happy to do something to display it folded for wearing. Maybe even a mod, we'll see. Let me do that once there's a sunny day here again, currently ultra dreary.

PS there's the H model wearing it on the website in some countries, looks v pretty in that shot (but not so much the main pic).


----------



## DDCHA

TresBeauHermes said:


> Nice haul! all so beautiful! congrats!



What color is your Kelly? Love it! Cuivre?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bentley143 said:


> Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice?
> Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien


*OMGGGGGGGGGG how did I miss this??
PINK PERECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Can’t believe she’s finally mine.... Birkin 30 Togo rose pourpre phw [emoji259] she’s what Hermes dreams are made of, color is just perfection


----------



## Mimi212

my new c18 black epsom with rghw


----------



## azukitea

papertiger said:


> Bugging me for years. Done.


Thanks for making the "latest" edit


----------



## papertiger

jellyv said:


> My first Alice Shirley scarf, a surprise find. Appaloosa des Steppes, CW 04.  Fun yellow hem and a  palette that works for me.



Congratulations on your first, an unusual and mega-cool cw, we're AdS siblings.


----------



## Nerja

PurseEnthusiast said:


> View attachment 4254734
> 
> 
> Can’t believe she’s finally mine.... Birkin 30 Togo rose pourpre phw [emoji259] she’s what Hermes dreams are made of, color is just perfection


I agree!  Rose Pourpre is the most gorgeous color!  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## handbagfan13

My first Kelly!!!!


----------



## aswcloud

2nd bag purchase from Hermes


----------



## MotoChiq

Still in shock that I was offered k28 in Barenia Fauve.


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> Still in shock that I was offered k28 in Barenia Fauve.
> 
> View attachment 4255277



 YASSSS!!! Not shocking...it was just a matter of time!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Still in shock that I was offered k28 in Barenia Fauve.
> 
> View attachment 4255277


Wow~~~! Gorgeous K! Congrats!


----------



## BirkinLover77

MotoChiq said:


> Still in shock that I was offered k28 in Barenia Fauve.
> 
> View attachment 4255277


Wow! Absolutely stunning!! Congratulations


----------



## littleblackbag

aswcloud said:


> 2nd bag purchase from Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255042


I love the handles on these bags. XX


----------



## Addicted to bags

More Twilly's arrived for my new noir Lindy 26


----------



## lovefordiamonds

His and Hers wallets: Evercolor Poker wallet in Bordeaux & Chevre Mysore compact Bearn wallet in bleu encre (ghw)


----------



## MotoChiq

cocomlle said:


> YASSSS!!! Not shocking...it was just a matter of time!



I could have waited a bit longer, well my wallet wishes I did! lol 
I'm officially on Ban Island.



TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow~~~! Gorgeous K! Congrats!


Thank you!



BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Absolutely stunning!! Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

To be used as a creamer and sugar bowl for my Thanskgiving dessert table. So very much to be thankful for this year!


----------



## caffeinatedchoc

Sharing my two new bags for 2018 [emoji16]


----------



## AlienaHermes

caffeinatedchoc said:


> Sharing my two new bags for 2018 [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256779


What blue is that? Looks gorgeous? You also scored a goldie, so jealous!


----------



## caffeinatedchoc

AlienaHermes said:


> What blue is that? Looks gorgeous? You also scored a goldie, so jealous!



It’s blue azur In epsom leather. Yea! I am very happy with the bags


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> More Twilly's arrived for my new noir Lindy 26
> 
> View attachment 4255836


Wowww! I so want that black bandana! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

acrowcounted said:


> To be used as a creamer and sugar bowl for my Thanskgiving dessert table. So very much to be thankful for this year!
> View attachment 4255993


Your Thanksgiving Dinner is going to be fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

@GNIPPOHS Look what you did!!! Pom poms! My inspo xoxoxo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I also nabbed the silk version...


----------



## fabuleux

acrowcounted said:


> To be used as a creamer and sugar bowl for my Thanskgiving dessert table. So very much to be thankful for this year!
> View attachment 4255993


This pair is gorgeous!


----------



## atelierforward

Israeli_Flava said:


> @GNIPPOHS Look what you did!!! Pom poms! My inspo xoxoxo


These are so adorable!! Where on earth did you score these??


----------



## Israeli_Flava

atelierforward said:


> These are so adorable!! Where on earth did you score these??


Thank you!!!
I got them from a lovely H collector for a steal =)
Happy me!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

caffeinatedchoc said:


> Sharing my two new bags for 2018 [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256779


OMG they are so beautiful!  That blue azur in epsom is to die for~~~!! Congrats!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> @GNIPPOHS Look what you did!!! Pom poms! My inspo xoxoxo





Israeli_Flava said:


> I also nabbed the silk version...


This pompoms are so cute~~!  I've never seen the silk ones! They are absolutely adorable!!~~~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> This pompoms are so cute~~!  I've never seen the silk ones! They are absolutely adorable!!~~~


Thx hun! Vintage... or pretty close to being vintage hahahah


----------



## dooneybaby

Bentley143 said:


> Hey! I picked up my first exotic yesterday! Any advice?
> Kelly 25 ostrich in rose tyrien


Any advice? Yes! Enjoy it immensely! It's gorgeous! The Kelly Sellier is my favorite bag, pink is my favorite color and ostrich is my favorite leather!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> @GNIPPOHS Look what you did!!! Pom poms! My inspo xoxoxo




Omg you got the wool ones too!! CONGRATS, love them on goldie!! The silk ones are pretty but the wool poms are


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> Omg you got the wool ones too!! CONGRATS, love them on goldie!! The silk ones are pretty but the wool poms are


Yes!!! Your fault completely .... causing mischief with your amazing pics! Hahahaha xo


----------



## PetiteParisChic

Bonjour! This is my first post sharing my latest H treasure! My SO arrived earlier than expected! My Kelly 25 in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather!  Special thanks to my dear TPFer friend Cris for helping me posting and thank you all for letting me share


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> View attachment 4260069
> View attachment 4260070
> View attachment 4260068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour! This is my first post sharing my latest H treasure! My SO arrived earlier than expected! My Kelly 25 in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather!  Special thanks to my dear TPFer friend Cris for helping me posting and thank you all for letting me share


My dear @PetiteParisChic, you're always so beautiful and adorable!  I'm so happy for you! Your Kelly is perfection!!  Huge congrats and enjoy! It's my pleasure for being able to help!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> My dear @PetiteParisChic, you're always so beautiful and adorable!  I'm so happy for you! Your Kelly is perfection!!  Huge congrats and enjoy! It's my pleasure for being able to help!



YOU are adorable @crisbac !  I’m so happy I can finally post in this wonderful site that I’ve learnt a lot ! From all the ladies. (Pardon my English!) Thank you all!


----------



## periogirl28

PetiteParisChic said:


> View attachment 4260069
> View attachment 4260070
> View attachment 4260068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour! This is my first post sharing my latest H treasure! My SO arrived earlier than expected! My Kelly 25 in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather!  Special thanks to my dear TPFer friend Cris for helping me posting and thank you all for letting me share


What a fabulous look, congrats on your SO! May I ask if that is a Dior dress?


----------



## PetiteParisChic

periogirl28 said:


> What a fabulous look, congrats on your SO! May I ask if that is a Dior dress?


Merci beaucoup!  Oh yes, it is a vintage Dior dress


----------



## periogirl28

PetiteParisChic said:


> Merci beaucoup!  Oh yes, it is a vintage Dior dress


I love it. Thanks for replying!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

PetiteParisChic said:


> Merci beaucoup!  Oh yes, it is a vintage Dior dress


I love it; everything about your outfit is so fab!!!


----------



## kelly7

Your style is amazing with your gorgeous red Kelly !!!
 love it


----------



## PetiteParisChic

So glad you like it @kelly7!  Thank you so much!


----------



## HKsai

PetiteParisChic said:


> View attachment 4260069
> View attachment 4260070
> View attachment 4260068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour! This is my first post sharing my latest H treasure! My SO arrived earlier than expected! My Kelly 25 in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather!  Special thanks to my dear TPFer friend Cris for helping me posting and thank you all for letting me share


Can someone tell me what movie or tv show is this celebrity in??? Jk great look and gorgeous bag. Enjoy!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

HKsai said:


> Can someone tell me what movie or tv show is this celebrity in??? Jk great look and gorgeous bag. Enjoy!!



It looks like Madonna.


----------



## PetiteParisChic

HKsai said:


> Can someone tell me what movie or tv show is this celebrity in??? Jk great look and gorgeous bag. Enjoy!!


Oh merci!  My name is Marcela  This Kelly Rouge Casaque is my holy grail bag! So happy you like it  I will be posting some other pictures soon, maybe in ‘your Hermès in action’ thread. Thank you all of you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It looks like Madonna.



More like Marilyn [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]



PetiteParisChic said:


> Oh merci!  My name is Marcela  This Kelly Rouge Casaque is my holy grail bag! So happy you like it  I will be posting some other pictures soon, maybe in ‘your Hermès in action’ thread. Thank you all of you!



Marcela, you look stunning!!!!! And I am totally in love with your hair [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] (ok, and your outfit, too! [emoji28])


----------



## MAGJES

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It looks like Madonna.


I agree....I thought it was!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

BBC said:


> More like Marilyn [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]
> 
> 
> 
> Marcela, you look stunning!!!!! And I am totally in love with your hair [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91] (ok, and your outfit, too! [emoji28])


Thank you very much @BBC! So kind of you ❤️ I cut my hair two weeks ago  so glad you like it!  Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It looks like Madonna.


In her True Blue era (showing my age here!)


----------



## deathflight

aswcloud said:


> 2nd bag purchase from Hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255042


Can I ask which style/color this is? I absolutely love it!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Tonimichelle said:


> In her True Blue era (showing my age here!)



I’m old enough to remember that, too.


----------



## MAGJES

My first Kelly 32 in Gold Togo. Absolutely love this size!
Here she is with her K28 sisters.


----------



## catsinthebag

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I’m old enough to remember that, too.



Me too!


----------



## hopiko

PetiteParisChic said:


> View attachment 4260069
> View attachment 4260070
> View attachment 4260068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour! This is my first post sharing my latest H treasure! My SO arrived earlier than expected! My Kelly 25 in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather!  Special thanks to my dear TPFer friend Cris for helping me posting and thank you all for letting me share


Your bag and look are simply lovely!  Congrats, this bag was meant to be yours!!!


----------



## hopiko

Had a lovely holiday and brought home some amazing souvenirs!!!!  
Epsom sellier Kelly 25cm in bleu encre/ghw and evergrain Roulis mini/GHW!  (and a couple of scarves, too!!)
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Cookiiiiie

Just picked up two new twilly for my B today


----------



## PetiteParisChic

MAGJES said:


> My first Kelly 32 in Gold Togo. Absolutely love this size!
> Here she is with her K28 sisters.


Such a wonderful family! Félicitations


----------



## PetiteParisChic

hopiko said:


> Had a lovely holiday and brought home some amazing souvenirs!!!!
> Epsom sellier Kelly 25cm in bleu encre/ghw and evergrain Roulis mini/GHW!  (and a couple of scarves, too!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4261725


J’adore! Both are to die for  Congrats @hopiko!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

hopiko said:


> Your bag and look are simply lovely!  Congrats, this bag was meant to be yours!!!


Merci beaucoup @hopiko! You are so kind ! I love my bag


----------



## NOIRetMoi

crisbac said:


> Thank you so much!!  And so funny, dear blondissima777!  Have a great time in Rome!


Thank you, crisbac!
Had a great time in Rome!
No orange love there, but in London again!


----------



## Monique1004

hopiko said:


> Had a lovely holiday and brought home some amazing souvenirs!!!!
> Epsom sellier Kelly 25cm in bleu encre/ghw and evergrain Roulis mini/GHW!  (and a couple of scarves, too!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4261725



Congrats! You scored two on my wishlist items.


----------



## MsAli

PurseEnthusiast said:


> View attachment 4254734
> 
> 
> Can’t believe she’s finally mine.... Birkin 30 Togo rose pourpre phw [emoji259] she’s what Hermes dreams are made of, color is just perfection


Congratulations


----------



## MsAli

Marise C said:


> View attachment 4251163
> 
> 
> My Ms Pico18 touch alligator and Ms Rodeo PM[emoji7][emoji7]


Love


----------



## MsAli

MotoChiq said:


> Still in shock that I was offered k28 in Barenia Fauve.
> 
> View attachment 4255277


On my wishlist!! Congratulations


----------



## MsAli

Mimi212 said:


> View attachment 4254843
> 
> my new c18 black epsom with rghw


Another one on my wishlist! Congratulations!


----------



## MsAli

handbagfan13 said:


> My first Kelly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255025


Stunning!


----------



## MsAli

caffeinatedchoc said:


> Sharing my two new bags for 2018 [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256779


Nice pair!


----------



## MsAli

Israeli_Flava said:


> @GNIPPOHS Look what you did!!! Pom poms! My inspo xoxoxo


Love the pon poms, but that’s a Beautiful color bag!


----------



## MsAli

PetiteParisChic said:


> View attachment 4260069
> View attachment 4260070
> View attachment 4260068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour! This is my first post sharing my latest H treasure! My SO arrived earlier than expected! My Kelly 25 in Rouge Casaque Epsom leather!  Special thanks to my dear TPFer friend Cris for helping me posting and thank you all for letting me share


What a GORGEOUS photo of you and the perfect Kelly! I cant love this enough!


----------



## MsAli

MAGJES said:


> My first Kelly 32 in Gold Togo. Absolutely love this size!
> Here she is with her K28 sisters.


Beautiful bags! Looove the new one


----------



## MsAli

hopiko said:


> Had a lovely holiday and brought home some amazing souvenirs!!!!
> Epsom sellier Kelly 25cm in bleu encre/ghw and evergrain Roulis mini/GHW!  (and a couple of scarves, too!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4261725


Wow!


----------



## minismurf04

Rocabar poncho from Paris vacay


----------



## MsAli

minismurf04 said:


> Rocabar poncho from Paris vacay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4262677


I am in LOVE with these! I got one in Paris, too! Be sure to post a mod shot in the poncho thread


----------



## MsAli

I love this fun combo! Thanks, NBS!


----------



## minismurf04

MsAli said:


> I am in LOVE with these! I got one in Paris, too! Be sure to post a mod shot in the poncho thread



Absolutely! [emoji5]


----------



## adb

Going matchy on a monday ♥️.. I like the combo but the kd feels awkward. Should I exchange it with CDC? What d’you think?


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> I also nabbed the silk version...


Soooooooo fun! They look fab on Goldie II !  Great find...so hard to find.


----------



## PetiteParisChic

MsAli said:


> What a GORGEOUS photo of you and the perfect Kelly! I cant love this enough!


Merci beaucoup @MsAli!  So happy you love it  Have a wonderful week!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

MsAli said:


> I love this fun combo! Thanks, NBS!
> View attachment 4262730



Very chic combo @MsAli !


----------



## Luv n bags

adb said:


> Going matchy on a monday [emoji813]️.. I like the combo but the kd feels awkward. Should I exchange it with CDC? What d’you think?



I am partial to CDC’s.  But your matches you belt! Nice look!


----------



## cafecreme15

adb said:


> Going matchy on a monday ♥️.. I like the combo but the kd feels awkward. Should I exchange it with CDC? What d’you think?


If it is the size that feels awkward to you, I doubt the CDC will feel better. I love this with the belt.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hopiko said:


> Had a lovely holiday and brought home some amazing souvenirs!!!!
> Epsom sellier Kelly 25cm in bleu encre/ghw and evergrain Roulis mini/GHW!  (and a couple of scarves, too!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4261725


What a score ! two bags and lovely scarves.  Congrats.


----------



## diane278

adb said:


> Going matchy on a monday ♥️.. I like the combo but the kd feels awkward. Should I exchange it with CDC? What d’you think?


I love the entire outfit just the way you have it.  
(But I do believe that keeping something that’s not comfortable is a bit risky....it’s hard to enjoy something you don’t feel comfortable wearing.....)


----------



## hopiko

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a score ! two bags and lovely scarves.  Congrats.


Thank you!  I was really lucky!


----------



## HKsai

I was able to snatch one of these! I’ve been eyeing these since someone posted photos on here.


----------



## RBoricua

My latest was a vintage Kelly, 1970. Photo attached.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

I’ve waited a long time for this ....so happy to have secured this and picked it up from the boutique today - gorgeous Black Box GHW Bearn Wallet


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Aileenlnbh said:


> I’ve waited a long time for this ....so happy to have secured this and picked it up from the boutique today - gorgeous Black Box GHW Bearn Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264817


Heart attack!
Swoon


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I couldn’t decide if I should get the jacket for myself or my husband. In the end I got it for my husband. 





In love with this dress. Hopefully my SA can get it in my size for me *fingers crossed*


----------



## yoyo89

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I couldn’t decide if I should get the jacket for myself or my husband. In the end I got it for my husband.
> 
> View attachment 4265041
> 
> 
> 
> In love with this dress. Hopefully my SA can get it in my size for me *fingers crossed*
> 
> View attachment 4265042



Love your dress!! Could you please let me know the name of the dress and the price? Thanks!


----------



## MotoChiq

MsAli said:


> On my wishlist!! Congratulations



Thank you! Barenia definitely is wishlist worthy  

Also, I love your new Evie. Love the bicolored strap


----------



## allure244

Roulis 23 evercolor permabrass hardware in VERT VERONE 

I have been on a green kick lately. Bag is shown with vert vertigo etrier bracelet phw, malachite mini dog clous carres bracelet, and vert argile clic H phw

The color is brighter in person


----------



## allure244




----------



## hopiko

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a score ! two bags and lovely scarves.  Congrats.


Thank you!  Total score and at euro price..Yay!  I love the giant  tropiques perfore scarf, it was not on my radar but.....while in  the tropics.... I was fortunate to do some  great shopping while waiting out the rain


----------



## hopiko

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4265298
> 
> 
> Roulis 23 evercolor permabrass hardware in VERT VERONE
> 
> I have been on a green kick lately. Bag is shown with vert vertigo etrier bracelet phw, malachite mini dog clous carres bracelet, and vert argile clic H phw
> 
> The color is brighter in person


Gorgeous!  I just got a roulis and LOVE.  This color is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## papilloncristal

My Verrou 21 in Rose Azalee! I’m a huge RA fans but I’ve never expected that I’ll see Verrou 21 in this color.

PS: does anyone know why I cannot post pictures with the new iPhone TPF app?


----------



## Yuki85

Tomorrow is my birthday and I went to our H store! Although the SAs are not nice/friendly I got what I was looking for [emoji51]












Thank you for letting me share! cold in Vienna!


----------



## qtpik8

I bought a Lindy 30 in Rouge Casaque! Featuring two jardin anglais twillies and a pizza charm.


----------



## hopiko

Yuki85 said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday and I went to our H store! Although the SAs are not nice/friendly I got what I was looking for [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! cold in Vienna!


Happy Birthday..lovely shawl.  

Sorry the SAs were not nice...that is never the luxury experience we should be getting at H!


----------



## hopiko

papilloncristal said:


> My Verrou 21 in Rose Azalee! I’m a huge RA fans but I’ve never expected that I’ll see Verrou 21 in this color.
> 
> PS: does anyone know why I cannot post pictures with the new iPhone TPF app?


Great bag!  Congrats!


----------



## seasounds

Yuki85 said:


> Tomorrow is my birthday and I went to our H store! Although the SAs are not nice/friendly I got what I was looking for [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! cold in Vienna!



Happy birthday!  I was just eyeing up this shawl on H.com.  Looks so luxurious!


----------



## Yuki85

hopiko said:


> Happy Birthday..lovely shawl.
> 
> Sorry the SAs were not nice...that is never the luxury experience we should be getting at H!



I don’t know what is going on in our store, but the SAs there are never friendly! At least never to me! I asked for a blanket shawl and the lady said: sorry we don’t
 have that big! And then I saw this one in the vitrine and asked if I can see it! She said: it is not that big! I insisted to see it! Can u imagine I have to push her to show me something!! That’s why I almost never go to that store! Hate them! 



seasounds said:


> Happy birthday!  I was just eyeing up this shawl on H.com.  Looks so luxurious!



Thank you! 

It is very luxurious! Love it [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4265298
> 
> 
> Roulis 23 evercolor permabrass hardware in VERT VERONE
> 
> I have been on a green kick lately. Bag is shown with vert vertigo etrier bracelet phw, malachite mini dog clous carres bracelet, and vert argile clic H phw
> 
> The color is brighter in person


This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## DR2014

My new Merveilleuses Lanternes hinged bracelet - so excited, I have been looking for it and my SA found it in another store.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

yoyo89 said:


> Love your dress!! Could you please let me know the name of the dress and the price? Thanks!



I’m not sure off the top of my head, but I’ll take a photo of it when I go and pick it up next week. I think maybe it’s around 2.3k?

I’ve seen that dress in a few different patterns if it’s the style you like.


----------



## MsAli

qtpik8 said:


> I bought a Lindy 30 in Rouge Casaque! Featuring two jardin anglais twillies and a pizza charm.
> View attachment 4265510


RC is such a pretty red!


----------



## Chl2015

Just got an early Christmas present! A rose Color Lindy 30. Thanks for letting me to share.


----------



## Addicted to bags

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4265298
> 
> 
> Roulis 23 evercolor permabrass hardware in VERT VERONE
> 
> I have been on a green kick lately. Bag is shown with vert vertigo etrier bracelet phw, malachite mini dog clous carres bracelet, and vert argile clic H phw
> 
> The color is brighter in person


Great greens!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Since I can’t have my B35 Etain until Friday (hubby is out of town) I decided to treat myself with this beauty [emoji173]️


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Since I can’t have my B35 Etain until Friday (hubby is out of town) I decided to treat myself with this beauty [emoji173]️


Gorgeous Is this a platter?


----------



## H Ever After

Chl2015 said:


> Just got an early Christmas present! A rose Color Lindy 30. Thanks for letting me to share.


 
Beautiful! May I ask what color that is?


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous Is this a platter?



Yes! It is quite large, which I love.


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Yes! It is quite large, which I love.




I would love that also! Have been deciding on a tart platter or a regular platter for a while now hahaha


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Yes! It is quite large, which I love.




I would love that also! Have been deciding on a tart platter or a regular platter for a while now hahaha


----------



## navicular

Letter P charm on my HAC40


----------



## TeeCee77

navicular said:


> View attachment 4271014
> 
> 
> Letter P charm on my HAC40



Omg love your HAC !


----------



## FreddieMac

navicular said:


> View attachment 4271014
> 
> 
> Letter P charm on my HAC40



Like it!

Really loving these charms on my bigger bags! Got the Y to go with my bleu encre and now waiting on a Z to go with my felt HAC.


----------



## HKsai

TeeCee77 said:


> Since I can’t have my B35 Etain until Friday (hubby is out of town) I decided to treat myself with this beauty [emoji173]️


This is gorgeous!!!!!!  I’m thinking about getting one to put my matching tea pot and  teacup on it


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

TeeCee77 said:


> Since I can’t have my B35 Etain until Friday (hubby is out of town) I decided to treat myself with this beauty [emoji173]️



Love this piece, planning to buy one next week. How and where do you plan to display it?


----------



## TeeCee77

HKsai said:


> This is gorgeous!!!!!!  I’m thinking about getting one to put my matching tea pot and  teacup on it



You should! I really want the tea pot now also!! Dangerous.


----------



## TeeCee77

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love this piece, planning to buy one next week. How and where do you plan to display it?



I bought a little stand for it on amazon and plan to have it on display in my kitchen in one of the corners.


----------



## Chl2015

lilmizviv said:


> Beautiful! May I ask what color that is?


It is a rose asalee in evercolor


----------



## diane278

A few weeks ago, I went into Hermès and requested a scarf that would work with both my predominantly gray winter wardrobe and my rouge grenat Octogone. I was shown three and liked two:



These two seem to work with every piece of gray clothing I have.

(No, I don’t have fifty shades of gray....but I do have a lot. Go ahead and infer whatever you want......I’m old, not dead.)


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> A few weeks ago, I went into Hermès and requested a scarf that would work with both my predominantly gray winter wardrobe and my rouge grenat Octogone. I was shown three and liked two:
> View attachment 4271670
> View attachment 4271671
> 
> These two seem to work with every piece of gray clothing I have.
> 
> (No, I don’t have fifty shades of gray....but I do have a lot. Go ahead and infer whatever you want......I’m old, not dead.)


Wow! These are beautiful and go so well with your bag and your wardrobe! These look so tempting! Congrats!


----------



## diane278

Julide said:


> Wow! These are beautiful and go so well with your bag and your wardrobe! These look so tempting! Congrats!


Thank you! I was trying to avoid H scarves....fearing that particular slippery slope and all. Yeah, well, so much for that “resistance” thing.....


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I was trying to avoid H scarves....fearing that particular slippery slope and all. Yeah, well, so much for that “resistance” thing.....


I know that feeling! A beautiful start you have!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TeeCee77 said:


> I bought a little stand for it on amazon and plan to have it on display in my kitchen in one of the corners.


Ohhh I’d love to see pics!


----------



## HKsai

TeeCee77 said:


> I bought a little stand for it on amazon and plan to have it on display in my kitchen in one of the corners.


Can you share which stand you bought? I’ve always thought that would be a wonderful idea except I have 3 cats


----------



## luvparis21

diane278 said:


> A few weeks ago, I went into Hermès and requested a scarf that would work with both my predominantly gray winter wardrobe and my rouge grenat Octogone. I was shown three and liked two:
> View attachment 4271670
> View attachment 4271671
> 
> These two seem to work with every piece of gray clothing I have.
> 
> (No, I don’t have fifty shades of gray....but I do have a lot. Go ahead and infer whatever you want......I’m old, not dead.)



Diane,
Beautiful shawls [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️ Congrats! And yes, these shawls are addictive. I am trying to stay away from it but I swear it sucks me back in every chance it has. Like now.... [emoji23] Now the shawl on the left is calling my name. When you have a chance can you kindly tell me which shawl that is and in which cw? Thanks much dear [emoji813]️


----------



## AnnaE

diane278 said:


> A few weeks ago, I went into Hermès and requested a scarf that would work with both my predominantly gray winter wardrobe and my rouge grenat Octogone. I was shown three and liked two:
> View attachment 4271670
> View attachment 4271671
> 
> These two seem to work with every piece of gray clothing I have.
> 
> (No, I don’t have fifty shades of gray....but I do have a lot. Go ahead and infer whatever you want......I’m old, not dead.)



I love both of these scarves, but man, what a beautiful bag!


----------



## H Ever After

Chl2015 said:


> It is a rose asalee in evercolor



Thank you!!


----------



## MsAli

diane278 said:


> A few weeks ago, I went into Hermès and requested a scarf that would work with both my predominantly gray winter wardrobe and my rouge grenat Octogone. I was shown three and liked two:
> View attachment 4271670
> View attachment 4271671
> 
> These two seem to work with every piece of gray clothing I have.
> 
> (No, I don’t have fifty shades of gray....but I do have a lot. Go ahead and infer whatever you want......I’m old, not dead.)


Ha! I love everything about this post


----------



## MsAli

I’ve discovered I love hats, now So, of course, I had to get some matching boots...I think they’ll work well with my recent poncho obsession, too (due to lighting the hat looks black, but it’s actually blue)
	

		
			
		

		
	



It’ll be fun to mix and match!


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## navicular

FreddieMac said:


> Like it!
> 
> Really loving these charms on my bigger bags! Got the Y to go with my bleu encre and now waiting on a Z to go with my felt HAC.



pics please! )


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsAli said:


> I’ve discovered I love hats, now So, of course, I had to get some matching boots...I think they’ll work well with my recent poncho obsession, too (due to lighting the hat looks black, but it’s actually blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271898
> 
> It’ll be fun to mix and match!
> View attachment 4271911
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


LOVE LOVE LOVE this look! I love hats too... I was actually looking online at these hats and spotted one that is pink so I was tempted to ask SA to transfer one for me to try in person but I was torn because I dress so casual but I see it looks fantastic with jeans... so looks like I'll go ahead and do that (((thanks))) SOOOO CUTE! Is the burgundy one the Paris hat?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

navicular said:


> View attachment 4271014
> 
> 
> Letter P charm on my HAC40


It looks so chic on your HAC 40!
I wonder if it will be almost as big as my B25


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Duplicate post.
Please delete.
Thank you.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

blondissima777 said:


> It looks so chic on your HAC 40!
> I wonder if it will be almost as big as my B25


Problem solved. No twillies & no charms for you missy! bawhahahahaha Stay true to your mantra!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> I bought a little stand for it on amazon and plan to have it on display in my kitchen in one of the corners.


I wonder how many of us have done this exact thing ((((ME INCLUDED)))
Literally have mine on a stand on the counter in the corner of my kitchen =) LOOOOOOOVE IT!


----------



## Rhl2987

@diane278 I love both of these shawls! I haven’t kept up with shawls at all this season. Are you able to share the style and colorways! So classy!!


----------



## diane278

eiffel21 said:


> Diane,
> Beautiful shawls [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️ Congrats! And yes, these shawls are addictive. I am trying to stay away from it but I swear it sucks me back in every chance it has. Like now.... [emoji23] Now the shawl on the left is calling my name. When you have a chance can you kindly tell me which shawl that is and in which cw? Thanks much dear [emoji813]️


Thank you. I chose for the colors and patterns alone, but find that I have a bit of a learning curve with these scarves. The rectangular one is shorter than I’m used to and the longer one is narrower. For years, I’ve used the same knot when wearing my scarves. ......Youtube here I come!  While I’m learning, what differentiates a scarf from a shawl when it comes to Hermès?  I’ve always thought it was size, but I think I’m lacking some information here. 
This is the paper label I found stuck onto the scarf’s fabric label. I think it has the info you requested, but if it doesn’t, I’ll get out the receipt and send a shot of it.


----------



## diane278

Rhl2987 said:


> @diane278 I love both of these shawls! I haven’t kept up with shawls at all this season. Are you able to share the style and colorways! So classy!!


For years, I’ve worn scarves/shawls daily during the winter for warmth. Here’s the info on the lighter one:


----------



## MotoChiq

MsAli said:


> I’ve discovered I love hats, now So, of course, I had to get some matching boots...I think they’ll work well with my recent poncho obsession, too (due to lighting the hat looks black, but it’s actually blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271898
> 
> It’ll be fun to mix and match!
> View attachment 4271911
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Fabulous! Don’t you just love the poncho?


----------



## MsAli

MotoChiq said:


> Fabulous! Don’t you just love the poncho?


Yes! I have been wearing them a lot lol


----------



## MsAli

Israeli_Flava said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this look! I love hats too... I was actually looking online at these hats and spotted one that is pink so I was tempted to ask SA to transfer one for me to try in person but I was torn because I dress so casual but I see it looks fantastic with jeans... so looks like I'll go ahead and do that (((thanks))) SOOOO CUTE! Is the burgundy one the Paris hat?


Yes, the burgundy is the Paris. I’ve only been wearing them with jeans, but I’m sure they’d look fantastic dressed up, too. You should def try one!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsAli said:


> Yes, the burgundy is the Paris. I’ve only been wearing them with jeans, but I’m sure they’d look fantastic dressed up, too. You should def try one!


Yessss you look gorgeous. Does your have the Brides de Gala hearts interior too??
My SA has one on hold for me when I come to visit this Saturday... she has the navy in my size but I want the PINK  =) to go with something else I'm picking up (((YIPEE)))


----------



## MAGJES

MsAli said:


> I’ve discovered I love hats, now So, of course, I had to get some matching boots...I think they’ll work well with my recent poncho obsession, too (due to lighting the hat looks black, but it’s actually blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271898
> 
> It’ll be fun to mix and match!
> View attachment 4271911
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


You look so great!
I LOVE a good hat!!


----------



## DB8

I've been on a H binge lately (I took the summer 'off' from shopping), and with the holidays around the corner....last weeks haul.

24, Faubourg soap (love leaving these in my wardrobe)
Birkin 30
Maxi Twilly
Twilly (2)
Mens scarf (silk/cashmere + wool)
Evelyne TPM
13 MM belt w/H buckle
32 MM belt w/H buckle
Mens tie - has faces on it lol


----------



## sydneywu

diane278 said:


> A few weeks ago, I went into Hermès and requested a scarf that would work with both my predominantly gray winter wardrobe and my rouge grenat Octogone. I was shown three and liked two:
> View attachment 4271670
> View attachment 4271671
> 
> These two seem to work with every piece of gray clothing I have.
> 
> (No, I don’t have fifty shades of gray....but I do have a lot. Go ahead and infer whatever you want......I’m old, not dead.)



Hi there, can you share the tag of the scarf on the right? It’s so pretty!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Got the so-blue rodeo!


----------



## MotoChiq

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got the so-blue rodeo!
> 
> View attachment 4272563



Nice stable!


----------



## luvparis21

diane278 said:


> Thank you. I chose for the colors and patterns alone, but find that I have a bit of a learning curve with these scarves. The rectangular one is shorter than I’m used to and the longer one is narrower. For years, I’ve used the same knot when wearing my scarves. ......Youtube here I come!  While I’m learning, what differentiates a scarf from a shawl when it comes to Hermès?  I’ve always thought it was size, but I think I’m lacking some information here.
> This is the paper label I found stuck onto the scarf’s fabric label. I think it has the info you requested, but if it doesn’t, I’ll get out the receipt and send a shot of it.
> View attachment 4272074



Diane,
Thank you so much for the info [emoji813]️ Now I know why it wasn’t on my radar, it’s part of the men’s collection. I  really need to go and check out the mens going forward, they have great collection that works beautifully for women as well. Thank you again for sharing these [emoji813]️ I would ask my SA to locate one for me. 

I think you’re right, it’s referred as shawl because of the size, and maybe because of the different material (cashmere) as well.


----------



## Styleanyone

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got the so-blue rodeo!
> 
> View attachment 4272563



May I ask:  what did you use to store your rodeo charms?  I keep them in their boxes and they take a lot of space in the drawer. Thank you.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Styleanyone said:


> May I ask:  what did you use to store your rodeo charms?  I keep them in their boxes and they take a lot of space in the drawer. Thank you.


I store them in the transparent box that you see in my photo  it’s the 5 layer acrylic box from MUJI


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @LovingTheOrange. I will have to check this out.


----------



## diane278

sydneywu said:


> Hi there, can you share the tag of the scarf on the right? It’s so pretty!


It’s on post #29295.....page 1953. I’m a sucker for grays!


----------



## diane278

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got the so-blue rodeo!
> View attachment 4272563


 You could almost do a rodeo Christmas tree with all those horses!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got the so-blue rodeo!
> 
> View attachment 4272563


My goodness! You could cause a hella stampede with that stable! hahahha


----------



## tv_vt1809

My new B25 in Vert Cyprés - such a deep dark green that is soo hard to capture. It looks black in most photos. So excited to take some action shots with this cutie soon


----------



## Possum

tv_vt1809 said:


> My new B25 in Vert Cyprés - such a deep dark green that is soo hard to capture. It looks black in most photos. So excited to take some action shots with this cutie soon


Congratulations @tv_vt1809! Vert Cypres is such a beautiful shade of green. I'm looking forward to your action shots!


----------



## sydneywu

diane278 said:


> It’s on post #29295.....page 1953. I’m a sucker for grays!



Thanks! I checked with my SA. She told me that it is a triangle shaped shawl. Is that right?


----------



## TeeCee77

Strangest thing - just got my B35 Etain and went to store the box and it didn’t fit in the same spot as my other boxes... what do you know! It’s bigger! Anyone every have different size boxes for same size bag ‍♀️ all came from H boutique.


----------



## AvrilShower

TeeCee77 said:


> Strangest thing - just got my B35 Etain and went to store the box and it didn’t fit in the same spot as my other boxes... what do you know! It’s bigger! Anyone every have different size boxes for same size bag ‍♀️ all came from H boutique.



Yes that happened to me as well!


----------



## TeeCee77

AvrilShower said:


> Yes that happened to me as well!



Weird! I also have 2 different size dust bags for same size bag. The mysteries of H ‍♀️


----------



## AvrilShower

TeeCee77 said:


> Weird! I also have 2 different size dust bags for same size bag. The mysteries of H ‍♀️



Even the color of the orange box can be a little different over the years.


----------



## renee_nyc

My new-to-me H cashmere coat. Reversible grey/black.


----------



## noegirl

renee_nyc said:


> My new-to-me H cashmere coat. Reversible grey/black.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## noegirl

Can’t remember if I posted these...
Petit H cape from the sevres exhibit, vert vertigo calvi, stadium sneaker, and black halzan with ghw


----------



## HermesFanKelly

tv_vt1809 said:


> My new B25 in Vert Cyprés - such a deep dark green that is soo hard to capture. It looks black in most photos. So excited to take some action shots with this cutie soon


Its been over a year since i've bought a new B (oh my!) partly because I have a fairly big collection of pop and neutral colors and partly because i'm loving all that Gucci and Dior has been doing over the past couple years (can't stay out of those stores lol) BUT....this color is amazing dear (if offered from my SA i'd not refuse this one LOL) and absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I love it and hope you enjoy it as its gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

MsAli said:


> I’ve discovered I love hats, now So, of course, I had to get some matching boots...I think they’ll work well with my recent poncho obsession, too (due to lighting the hat looks black, but it’s actually blue)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271898
> 
> It’ll be fun to mix and match!
> View attachment 4271911
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



You look très chic @MsAli! I’m loving hats lately too  Your poncho & your boots are superbe! Have a lovely weekend


----------



## fabuleux

tv_vt1809 said:


> My new B25 in Vert Cyprés - such a deep dark green that is soo hard to capture. It looks black in most photos. So excited to take some action shots with this cutie soon


I'm in love!


----------



## hopiko

TeeCee77 said:


> Strangest thing - just got my B35 Etain and went to store the box and it didn’t fit in the same spot as my other boxes... what do you know! It’s bigger! Anyone every have different size boxes for same size bag ‍♀️ all came from H boutique.


Yes, it happens a lot!  Especially with Kelly’s.


----------



## hopiko

tv_vt1809 said:


> My new B25 in Vert Cyprés - such a deep dark green that is soo hard to capture. It looks black in most photos. So excited to take some action shots with this cutie soon


Gorgeous color!  Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

sydneywu said:


> Thanks! I checked with my SA. She told me that it is a triangle shaped shawl. Is that right?


It’s sort of like a long diamond shape, but not quite. Here it is hanging, folded just past the widest part so you can see the shape. I figured a photo would be better than my written description. I guess this could be considered a triangular shawl (when folded). Personally, I think it needs to be draped to look it’s best....I didn’t like it flat, but I love it draped. It’d probably look better steamed, but I’m too lazy.  Hope this helps....I don’t know much about Hermès scarves/shawls....


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Israeli_Flava said:


> Problem solved. No twillies & no charms for you missy! bawhahahahaha Stay true to your mantra!


I think you misunderstood what I said. I love this charm and it looks perfect on a 40. Given how it looks on it, I’m assuming the it would sadly be too big on a 25.
If anyone has one on a B25 and can post a picture, I’d appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got the so-blue rodeo!
> 
> View attachment 4272563



I love your stash! [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

yoyo89 said:


> Love your dress!! Could you please let me know the name of the dress and the price? Thanks!



I finally picked up my dress. [emoji846]Here’s the info:


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Close call but I got the red one. My first Evelyne so I’m a little excited about it. [emoji848]


----------



## sydneywu

diane278 said:


> It’s sort of like a long diamond shape, but not quite. Here it is hanging, folded just past the widest part so you can see the shape. I figured a photo would be better than my written description. I guess this could be considered a triangular shawl (when folded). Personally, I think it needs to be draped to look it’s best....I didn’t like it flat, but I love it draped. It’d probably look better steamed, but I’m too lazy.  Hope this helps....I don’t know much about Hermès scarves/shawls....
> View attachment 4274121



Thanks so much! It is so beautiful. I’m on the hunt for it now!


----------



## diane278

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Close call but I got the red one. My first Evelyne so I’m a little excited about it. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4274208
> View attachment 4274209
> View attachment 4274210


I see you brought a darling ‘personal stylist’ with you who’s helping you put the finishing touches on your outfit. You both look terrific!


----------



## weibandy

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Close call but I got the red one. My first Evelyne so I’m a little excited about it. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4274208
> View attachment 4274209
> View attachment 4274210


Everything in this photo is so adorable!!!


----------



## leuleu

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Close call but I got the red one. My first Evelyne so I’m a little excited about it. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4274208
> View attachment 4274209
> View attachment 4274210


May I ask which red is your bag ?


----------



## adb

I have been hunting this in the past 2 months. I am glad my brother was able to get hold of one. Fresh from SG


----------



## AvrilShower

Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

adb said:


> View attachment 4274567
> View attachment 4274568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been hunting this in the past 2 months. I am glad my brother was able to get hold of one. Fresh from SG


Love those...really wanting a pair.


----------



## TeeCee77

AvrilShower said:


> Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]



Hubba Hubba! What a stunner! Congratulations!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Thank you ladies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️

He demanded that I only try on bags that match him. 




He approved. 



diane278 said:


> I see you brought a darling ‘personal stylist’ with you who’s helping you put the finishing touches on your outfit. You both look terrific!





weibandy said:


> Everything in this photo is so adorable!!!





leuleu said:


> May I ask which red is your bag ?



The bag is rouge casaque.


----------



## periogirl28

AvrilShower said:


> Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]


Graphite?  Congrats!


----------



## renet

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you ladies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> He demanded that I only try on bags that match him.
> 
> View attachment 4275098
> 
> 
> He approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is rouge casaque.



This little one is too cute! [emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

AvrilShower said:


> Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]


Power!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

adb said:


> View attachment 4274567
> View attachment 4274568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been hunting this in the past 2 months. I am glad my brother was able to get hold of one. Fresh from SG


Congratulations!!
Beautiful and that chic trio of colors will go with everything!


----------



## Hat Trick

AvrilShower said:


> Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]



Beautiful!   Love graphite!


----------



## petpringles

AvrilShower said:


> Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]



H God loves you!!  Holy mother of God...this is beyond!


----------



## DR2014

AvrilShower said:


> Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]


wow this is gorgeous!!


----------



## leuleu

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you ladies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> He demanded that I only try on bags that match him.
> 
> View attachment 4275098
> 
> 
> He approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is rouge casaque.


Funniest pic ever


----------



## noegirl

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you ladies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> He demanded that I only try on bags that match him.
> 
> View attachment 4275098
> 
> 
> He approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is rouge casaque.




This is the cutest thing. Congrats on such a little stylish one hahaha


----------



## rk4265

My new rtw piece. Now we need some sun!!


----------



## acrowcounted

rk4265 said:


> My new rtw piece. Now we need some sun!!


I love this! Any chance you’ve got a style number or design name??


----------



## rk4265

acrowcounted said:


> I love this! Any chance you’ve got a style number or design name??


It’s on their website for resort


----------



## MotoChiq

AvrilShower said:


> Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]



Wow! Now that’s a showstopper!


----------



## AvrilShower

TeeCee77 said:


> Hubba Hubba! What a stunner! Congratulations!


Thanks TeeCee [emoji4]



periogirl28 said:


> Graphite?  Congrats!



Thanks Yes yes you got it right [emoji2]


----------



## TeeCee77

Yaassssss!! I found it! Been DYING for this Twilly and can’t wait to see if it shows up in store. Jumped and got a pair [emoji172]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TeeCee77 said:


> Yaassssss!! I found it! Been DYING for this Twilly and can’t wait to see if it shows up in store. Jumped and got a pair [emoji172]


I’m sure both sides will make a very interesting pattern. Please tag me if you post them 
This is a Twilly train I could get on if I ever needed one


----------



## adb

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love those...really wanting a pair.


It is so comfy and chic. ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## cocomlle

AvrilShower said:


> Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]



OhhEmmGee! So gorgeous!  I died!


----------



## Purse snob

tv_vt1809 said:


> My new B25 in Vert Cyprés - such a deep dark green that is soo hard to capture. It looks black in most photos. So excited to take some action shots with this cutie soon



I am in love with this green, I haven’t come across any item in vert cyprés yet


----------



## jaz_o

adb said:


> View attachment 4274567
> View attachment 4274568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been hunting this in the past 2 months. I am glad my brother was able to get hold of one. Fresh from SG



They're gorgeous!  Do you find these Manege sandals more comfortable than Legend and Oran sandals?


----------



## adb

jaz_o said:


> They're gorgeous!  Do you find these Manege sandals more comfortable than Legend and Oran sandals?


Yes, it is comfier than oran for me. It feels lighter to walk with. I’ve only worn it once, yesterday when I visited the shop. So far so good. Oran feels a bit heavier to walk with for me and hurt my little toe at first. I don’t have legend yet due to size issues (lucky to be size 35) though hoping to get one in the future. However, I have tried its 36 instore and it feels comfy too. They differ in the heel height and type. I believe Manege has 5cm with blocked heel and Legend has around 7 with wedge. The only con I find with legend (and oran) is since I got narrow feet, my toes slide to the front and goes passed the sole . hth! I’ve attached a few more pic.


----------



## adb

blondissima777 said:


> Congratulations!!
> Beautiful and that chic trio of colors will go with everything!


Thanks love! ♥️ I agree, it is gonna go well with most in my wardrobe.


----------



## noegirl

adb said:


> View attachment 4277091
> View attachment 4277077
> 
> Yes, it is comfier than oran for me. It feels lighter to walk with. I’ve only worn it once, yesterday when I visited the shop. So far so good. Oran feels a bit heavier to walk with for me and hurt my little toe at first. I don’t have legend yet due to size issues (lucky to be size 35) though hoping to get one in the future. However, I have tried its 36 instore and it feels comfy too. They differ in the heel height and type. I believe Manege has 5cm with blocked heel and Legend has around 7 with wedge. The only con I find with legend (and oran) is since I got narrow feet, my toes slide to the front and goes passed the sole . hth! I’ve attached a few more pic.




Gorgeous! Adding these to my list of things to get when I visit the boutique again.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

adb said:


> View attachment 4277091
> View attachment 4277077
> 
> Yes, it is comfier than oran for me. It feels lighter to walk with. I’ve only worn it once, yesterday when I visited the shop. So far so good. Oran feels a bit heavier to walk with for me and hurt my little toe at first. I don’t have legend yet due to size issues (lucky to be size 35) though hoping to get one in the future. However, I have tried its 36 instore and it feels comfy too. They differ in the heel height and type. I believe Manege has 5cm with blocked heel and Legend has around 7 with wedge. The only con I find with legend (and oran) is since I got narrow feet, my toes slide to the front and goes passed the sole . hth! I’ve attached a few more pic.


Wow, that is a super gorgeous sandals! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you ladies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> He demanded that I only try on bags that match him.
> 
> View attachment 4275098
> 
> 
> He approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is rouge casaque.


Ohhhhh, he is just ADORABLE!


----------



## diane278

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you ladies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> He demanded that I only try on bags that match him.
> View attachment 4275098
> 
> He approved.
> The bag is rouge casaque.


So, not only is he your stylist, he provides concierge service. Now there’s a man who’s going to be in much demand with the ladies in a few years!


----------



## Rami00

AvrilShower said:


> Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]


OMG what a beauty! Congratulations and happy holidays!!


----------



## jaz_o

adb said:


> View attachment 4277091
> View attachment 4277077
> 
> Yes, it is comfier than oran for me. It feels lighter to walk with. I’ve only worn it once, yesterday when I visited the shop. So far so good. Oran feels a bit heavier to walk with for me and hurt my little toe at first. I don’t have legend yet due to size issues (lucky to be size 35) though hoping to get one in the future. However, I have tried its 36 instore and it feels comfy too. They differ in the heel height and type. I believe Manege has 5cm with blocked heel and Legend has around 7 with wedge. The only con I find with legend (and oran) is since I got narrow feet, my toes slide to the front and goes passed the sole . hth! I’ve attached a few more pic.



Thank you for sharing your insight!  My feet are wide, so my pinky toes hurt as well when I wear Oran sandals. However, I find Legend sandals very comfortable and I could walk in them for hours.  I'm excited to try the Manege sandals and Ilana espadrilles!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hi! 
Thought I'll share this for ideas....
Got these from Petit H ("Coin Purse"), and you can adjust size of the case...
All of the ones I got are Togo leather, Light Pink/Gris Asphalt, Green/Etain, and Orange/Gris Asphalt. It comes in a large box (the smaller box is for Calvi for comparison), and a large dustbag. I like to use it for bills, as there's wiggle room inside, so I don't have to pull out all the bills out as I have done when I was using my Calvi as a bill holder.


----------



## Genie27

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi!
> Thought I'll share this for ideas....
> View attachment 4277474


Would the Green layout (with the cash) hold a credit card? 
My one lament about the bastia is that it does not hold a CC - when I go to the market, I use the Bastia with cash and coins, but if it held a CC as well, it would be just about perfect!


----------



## bellapurse

My amazing SA found the only strap I wanted [emoji23]


----------



## sf_newyorker

bellapurse said:


> My amazing SA found the only strap I wanted [emoji23]


Beautiful combination.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Genie27 said:


> Would the Green layout (with the cash) hold a credit card?
> My one lament about the bastia is that it does not hold a CC - when I go to the market, I use the Bastia with cash and coins, but if it held a CC as well, it would be just about perfect!


Hi Genie27 Yes! it holds credit cards. I tried it out, and it holds up to 26 cards! It'll hold more if you change the shape/size of how you put it together.  Just FYI, all of them are same sizes; I just put it together differently.  Also, Petit H will send you a color THEY choose to send. You can return and order another for a different colour, but you can't choose.... HTH!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bellapurse said:


> My amazing SA found the only strap I wanted [emoji23]


So pretty! Looks fantastic with you beautiful K!


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi Genie27 Yes! it holds credit cards. I tried it out, and it holds up to 26 cards! It'll hold more if you change the shape/size of how you put it together.  Just FYI, all of them are same sizes; I just put it together differently.  Also, Petit H will send you a color THEY choose to send. You can return and order another for a different colour, but you can't choose.... HTH!
> View attachment 4277579



Thanks for sharing!  I didn't see this design when I was in the store two weeks ago.  I'm really digging this design and I love the fact that it holds up to 26 cards.  Did you order more than three change purses online in case you didn't like all the colors?  Have you tried the pouch? 

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/pouch-H1064418v92/


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I didn't see this design when I was in the store two weeks ago.  I'm really digging this design and I love the fact that it holds up to 26 cards.  Did you order more than three change purses online in case you didn't like all the colors?  Have you tried the pouch?
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/pouch-H1064418v92/


Howdy again! H doesn't sell Petit H stuff at their stores (except at Sevre, and at the atelier, I believe), so that's the reason why you didn't see these. I ordered it online, and got the orange one first, then loved it and ordered 2 more. Any color was okay for me so I just accepted the 3 I got. They do allow returns (I read somewhere on tpf that as long as you don't over do it, its fine). I haven't tried the pouch...but I'm quite sure it'll be just as useful!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Genie27 said:


> Would the Green layout (with the cash) hold a credit card?
> My one lament about the bastia is that it does not hold a CC - when I go to the market, I use the Bastia with cash and coins, but if it held a CC as well, it would be just about perfect!


If it’s any consolation and you don’t mind carrying 2 things, I use a Bastia for cash/coins and a Guernesey for cards and am very happy with it. I know people also rave about the Calvi as a card holder.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi!
> Thought I'll share this for ideas....
> Got these from Petit H ("Coin Purse"), and you can adjust size of the case...
> All of the ones I got are Togo leather, Light Pink/Gris Asphalt, Green/Etain, and Orange/Gris Asphalt. It comes in a large box (the smaller box is for Calvi for comparison), and a large dustbag. I like to use it for bills, as there's wiggle room inside, so I don't have to pull out all the bills out as I have done when I was using my Calvi as a bill holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277475
> 
> View attachment 4277472
> 
> View attachment 4277473
> 
> View attachment 4277474


This is so cool!
Love how wise H is with some of their designs!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

AvrilShower said:


> Long time no see dear friends! Got my HGB this week! I am on cloud 9! Would like to share my happiness with you! Happy holidays!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji126][emoji126][emoji322][emoji322]


*like, like, like!!!!!*
She’s a showstopper!
The color, the contrast stitching! She’s perfection!
Enjoy her!!


----------



## Genie27

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi Genie27 Yes! it holds credit cards. I tried it out, and it holds up to 26 cards! It'll hold more if you change the shape/size of how you put it together.  Just FYI, all of them are same sizes; I just put it together differently.  Also, Petit H will send you a color THEY choose to send. You can return and order another for a different colour, but you can't choose.... HTH!
> View attachment 4277579


Aww thanks!! I’m not in the US so I can’t order this unless I send it to my cousin. 

@blondissima777, My current ‘wallet’ is split into three SLGs  - Citizen Twill card case for CCs and ID. Calvi for secondary cards and transit pass and the Bastia for coins and cash. 

The market is really crowded and I’m usually juggling lots of items so it’s useful to have a small hand held item like a coin/cash/cc pouch. My previous pouch held cash/coins and could fit one or two CC which was perfect.


----------



## grapegravity

Please let me introduce my first birdie: 
RP in K28 PHW


----------



## DYH

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi Genie27 Yes! it holds credit cards. I tried it out, and it holds up to 26 cards! It'll hold more if you change the shape/size of how you put it together.  Just FYI, all of them are same sizes; I just put it together differently.  Also, Petit H will send you a color THEY choose to send. You can return and order another for a different colour, but you can't choose.... HTH!
> View attachment 4277579


omg. i can't believe you actually own 26 credit cards to test it!


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> Howdy again! H doesn't sell Petit H stuff at their stores (except at Sevre, and at the atelier, I believe), so that's the reason why you didn't see these. I ordered it online, and got the orange one first, then loved it and ordered 2 more. Any color was okay for me so I just accepted the 3 I got. They do allow returns (I read somewhere on tpf that as long as you don't over do it, its fine). I haven't tried the pouch...but I'm quite sure it'll be just as useful!



I'm kicking myself for not noticing them when I was shopping at Sevres a few months ago.   I just ordered a few change purses.  Thanks again! 

P.S.  I'm supposed to be on ban island until next month.  LOL.


----------



## vannilicious

I was supposed to be on ban island for 18 months after my first B30 purchase but it got out of hand. I never thought I will be such a H lover until I got my first B. I am due in 10 weeks so I am blaming the pregnancy hormones ❤️

In the end I bought all these in the same month:
B30
L30
Constance Long Wallet
A pair of twillies
A Rodeo PM
A Rodeo GM

Will do a nice feature shot soon!
p.s: i need to be confined


----------



## fabuleux

grapegravity said:


> Please let me introduce my first birdie:
> RP in K28 PHW
> View attachment 4277873


What a beauty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bellapurse said:


> My amazing SA found the only strap I wanted [emoji23]


That looks gorgeous!! Initially I wasn't a huge fan of these straps but they have really grown on me and look stunning when they compliment the H bag!


----------



## doni

bellapurse said:


> My amazing SA found the only strap I wanted [emoji23]


Ah, I got that strap too! Only with PHW. it is so beautiful isn't it? and easy to combine.


----------



## Keren16

vannilicious said:


> I was supposed to be on ban island for 18 months after my first B30 purchase but it got out of hand. I never thought I will be such a H lover until I got my first B. I am due in 10 weeks so I am blaming the pregnancy hormones [emoji173]️
> 
> In the end I bought all these in the same month:
> B30
> L30
> Constance Long Wallet
> A pair of twillies
> A Rodeo PM
> A Rodeo GM
> 
> Will do a nice feature shot soon!
> p.s: i need to be confined



Congratulations! Many things to take with you to Ban Island [emoji267] 
Don't worry. You will have plenty to keep you busy & distracted soon 
Best wishes for a happy & healthy delivery!!


----------



## bellapurse

Israeli_Flava said:


> That looks gorgeous!! Initially I wasn't a huge fan of these straps but they have really grown on me and look stunning when they compliment the H bag!



Agree!  I wasn’t a fan too but as they expanded the color combinations it grew on me.


----------



## bellapurse

doni said:


> Ah, I got that strap too! Only with PHW. it is so beautiful isn't it? and easy to combine.



Yes!  I love this particular combination because it goes with a lot of my outfits.  My wishlist includes a black Kelly and this will match perfectly.  I planted the seed when I specifically requested this color combination [emoji6]


----------



## noegirl

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi!
> Thought I'll share this for ideas....
> Got these from Petit H ("Coin Purse"), and you can adjust size of the case...
> All of the ones I got are Togo leather, Light Pink/Gris Asphalt, Green/Etain, and Orange/Gris Asphalt. It comes in a large box (the smaller box is for Calvi for comparison), and a large dustbag. I like to use it for bills, as there's wiggle room inside, so I don't have to pull out all the bills out as I have done when I was using my Calvi as a bill holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277475
> 
> View attachment 4277472
> 
> View attachment 4277473
> 
> View attachment 4277474


Oh my ! I love these!!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi!
> Thought I'll share this for ideas....
> Got these from Petit H ("Coin Purse"), and you can adjust size of the case...
> All of the ones I got are Togo leather, Light Pink/Gris Asphalt, Green/Etain, and Orange/Gris Asphalt. It comes in a large box (the smaller box is for Calvi for comparison), and a large dustbag. I like to use it for bills, as there's wiggle room inside, so I don't have to pull out all the bills out as I have done when I was using my Calvi as a bill holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277475
> 
> View attachment 4277472
> 
> View attachment 4277473
> 
> View attachment 4277474


Very cool!!!!


----------



## cocomlle

Little something something...with bonus Murry paw photobomb (that cat!)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> omg. i can't believe you actually own 26 credit cards to test it!


Ahahahaha I actually used those store membership cards to measure, but somehow even that sounds weird


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Please let me introduce my first birdie:
> RP in K28 PHW
> View attachment 4277873


Woowwww, soooo gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> I'm kicking myself for not noticing them when I was shopping at Sevres a few months ago.   I just ordered a few change purses.  Thanks again!
> 
> P.S.  I'm supposed to be on ban island until next month.  LOL.


You're very welcome! Yay! you got them! Pics please when you get them! Dying to know which colors you'll get! 
I think online orders doesn't count on ban island


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cocomlle said:


> Little something something...with bonus Murry paw photobomb (that cat!)
> 
> View attachment 4278563


Gorgeous pink! And Murry's paw~~ sooo cute!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> I think online orders doesn't count on ban island


I love this rule!! Duly noted!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous pink! And Murry's paw~~ sooo cute!


What kitteh has met a ribbon they did not like?


----------



## cocomlle

TresBeauHermes said:


> I think online orders doesn't count on ban island





blondissima777 said:


> I love this rule!! Duly noted!



Neither do twillys! @MotoChiq and I are getting "Twillys Don't Count" tattoos.  Speaking of which, did I miss posts of your recent twilly and scarf acquisitions Ms. Moto?


----------



## cocomlle

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous pink! And Murry's paw~~ sooo cute!



He just popped up out of nowhere. It's like he has extra-sensory ribbon detection just as I untied the box. 



blondissima777 said:


> What kitteh has met a ribbon they did not like?



Preach! Not content with one ribbon, he went after the other one .


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> You're very welcome! Yay! you got them! Pics please when you get them! Dying to know which colors you'll get! [emoji813]
> I think online orders doesn't count on ban island



Hahaha.  I like that rule!  My husband said he doesn't know what he should get me for Christmas, so I guess the change purse will be my Christmas present.  I'm still safe on ban island.


----------



## Monique1004

Finally received the twillies that I’ve been waiting & lucky to find the Twilly that I missed on reseller. I can’t believe I’m still waiting on FW18 scarves.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cocomlle said:


> He just popped up out of nowhere. It's like he has extra-sensory ribbon detection just as I untied the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Preach! Not content with one ribbon, he went after the other one .
> 
> View attachment 4278662


ahahahahahahahaha!!! I looooove Murry!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> Hahaha.  I like that rule!  My husband said he doesn't know what he should get me for Christmas, so I guess the change purse will be my Christmas present.  I'm still safe on ban island.


How about a trip to Paris to go to Sevre to get the coin purse???


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Monique1004 said:


> Finally received the twillies that I’ve been waiting & lucky to find the Twilly that I missed on reseller. I can’t believe I’m still waiting on FW18 scarves.
> View attachment 4278830
> View attachment 4278831


Wowwww they are all so pretty!!! congrats!


----------



## hopiko

..


----------



## hopiko

TresBeauHermes said:


> *I think online orders doesn't count on ban island *



USPS, FEdEx,UPS, Royal Post, laPoste, DHL etc..... all deliver to ban island


----------



## TresBeauHermes

hopiko said:


> USPS, FEdEx,UPS, Royal Post, laPoste, DHL etc..... all deliver to ban island


Ahahahahahaha Thats tooo funny!


----------



## MotoChiq

cocomlle said:


> Neither do twillys! @MotoChiq and I are getting "Twillys Don't Count" tattoos.  Speaking of which, did I miss posts of your recent twilly and scarf acquisitions Ms. Moto?



Lol! You didn’t miss it. I just didn’t post it.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Lol! You didn’t miss it. I just didn’t post it.


Ooooh those are really pretty!  Congrats! And since @cocomlle said "Twillys don't count", I can go to H tomorrow and look for those!


----------



## DYH

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahaha I actually used those store membership cards to measure, but somehow even that sounds weird


ha ha ha ha ha....


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh those are really pretty!  Congrats! And since @cocomlle said "Twillys don't count", I can go to H tomorrow and look for those!



I got the first one on the left from the Stanford H (Folklore twilly), the middle one was a gift from the bff who's whom store is Crystals (Clic Clac twilly), and the last one I got from a reseller (Under the Waves Twilly). I'm still on the hunt for more Savanna Dance and Dan Jardin Anglais Twillies!


----------



## frankiextah

A very strong end to my December month!

K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
(My profile)



B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW 
(DH’s profile)


Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW 
(Bought for a friend who was looking for one)


Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> I got the first one on the left from the Stanford H (Folklore twilly), the middle one was a gift from the bff who's whom store is Crystals (Clic Clac twilly), and the last one I got from a reseller (Under the Waves Twilly). I'm still on the hunt for more Savanna Dance and Dan Jardin Anglais Twillies!


Thank you for letting me know, MotoChiq! You're so kind!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031


wow wow wow!!! What an amazing score! wow! and a Noir Rodeo on top of all that??? Congrats!


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you for letting me know, MotoChiq! You're so kind!



Idk if encouraging you to leave Ban island is kind!


----------



## MotoChiq

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031



Absolutely fabulous! I love the RGHW


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Idk if encouraging you to leave Ban island is kind!


but...but...but....twillys don't count!!!


----------



## mcpro

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031



Yay!! found my little sister the  K25 blue Indigo Sellier 

love everything!! congratulations


----------



## vannilicious

The rodeo is


----------



## cocomlle

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031



Wow! 

The orange is indeed strong for you this month! Congrats!


----------



## vannilicious

Keren16 said:


> Congratulations! Many things to take with you to Ban Island [emoji267]
> Don't worry. You will have plenty to keep you busy & distracted soon
> Best wishes for a happy & healthy delivery!!




Thank you dear! ❤️


----------



## Aileenlnbh

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031



What a month! Congrats


----------



## hopiko

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031


Well done!  Gorgeous bags and rodeo!  Certainly a month to celebrate!  Congrats!


----------



## Sclim1

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031



Congrats! I love all your new bags and rodeo! [emoji170]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

There are so many KITTENS here!
We should start a thread with all the H kittens around (or mascots?)!


----------



## AlienaHermes

blondissima777 said:


> There are so many KITTENS here!
> We should start a thread with all the H kittens around (or mascots?)!



I do not have any mascot but I think it is a great idea, would love to see if


----------



## PetiteParisChic

Beautiful!  Congratulations @grapegravity!!


----------



## grapegravity

PetiteParisChic said:


> Beautiful!  Congratulations @grapegravity!!


Thank you


----------



## westcoastgal

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031


Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031


Wow! What a haul! I wish my store would believe me when I tell them RGHW is offered in Birkin. My SA keeps saying it isn't. I wish I could just pull up this thread and just have her take a stoll!!!!!


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> How about a trip to Paris to go to Sevre to get the coin purse???


Don't tempt me!  



hopiko said:


> USPS, FEdEx,UPS, Royal Post, laPoste, DHL etc..... all deliver to ban island


Hahaha.  Very true!  I guess that's why I made another online purchase today - a coffee table book. 

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/pop-up-hermes-book-H399631Av00/


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jaz_o said:


> Don't tempt me!
> 
> 
> Hahaha.  Very true!  I guess that's why I made another online purchase today - a coffee table book.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/pop-up-hermes-book-H399631Av00/



OMG!!  I _*LOVE *_ this!!


----------



## vannilicious

vannilicious said:


> I was supposed to be on ban island for 18 months after my first B30 purchase but it got out of hand. I never thought I will be such a H lover until I got my first B. I am due in 10 weeks so I am blaming the pregnancy hormones ❤️
> 
> In the end I bought all these in the same month:
> B30
> L30
> Constance Long Wallet
> A pair of twillies
> A Rodeo PM
> A Rodeo GM
> 
> Will do a nice feature shot soon!
> p.s: i need to be confined



A girly feature of my H babies I acquired this month before the year ends! Some double tours I’ve yet to unbox


----------



## TresBeauHermes

vannilicious said:


> A girly feature of my H babies I acquired this month before the year ends! Some double tours I’ve yet to unbox


Wow Your pic is gorgeous!  Very nice haul indeed!  Congrats!


----------



## StylishMD

My latest purchases
One day it’ll be a purse


----------



## Rhl2987

jaz_o said:


> Don't tempt me!
> 
> 
> Hahaha.  Very true!  I guess that's why I made another online purchase today - a coffee table book.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/pop-up-hermes-book-H399631Av00/


I cannot believe this pop up book is “only” $40!! In the world of H, I was expecting much more! I will likely get one of these...


----------



## grapegravity

jaz_o said:


> Don't tempt me!
> 
> 
> Hahaha.  Very true!  I guess that's why I made another online purchase today - a coffee table book.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/pop-up-hermes-book-H399631Av00/


Thank you for posting this! I have asked my SA to put one aside for me so I can pick it up next week


----------



## The Cat

I think it was a Hermès Apple Watch last Christmas , but it could have been a bag the year before ?
Don’t remember the name , but the bottom bit kind of comes up the sides into an H shape ??


----------



## jaz_o

vannilicious said:


> A girly feature of my H babies I acquired this month before the year ends! Some double tours I’ve yet to unbox



What a divine shopping haul!


----------



## jaz_o

Rhl2987 said:


> I cannot believe this pop up book is “only” $40!! In the world of H, I was expecting much more! I will likely get one of these...


It was a pleasant surprise!  I was expecting the book to cost around $200!



grapegravity said:


> Thank you for posting this! I have asked my SA to put one aside for me so I can pick it up next week


My pleasure!  I hope the book isn't tiny!


----------



## celialow

Last bag purchase of 2018 
Garden Party 30, black in negonda.


----------



## TeeCee77

blondissima777 said:


> I’m sure both sides will make a very interesting pattern. Please tag me if you post them
> This is a Twilly train I could get on if I ever needed one



Got my twillies! They are very interesting when tied-almost all white or all gray or swirl of black and white. I didn’t like them at first, but I think they will be great for a toned-down look.


----------



## leuleu

TeeCee77 said:


> Got my twillies! They are very interesting when tied-almost all white or all gray or swirl of black and white. I didn’t like them at first, but I think they will be great for a toned-down look.


This green... Vertigo or Malachite ?


----------



## TeeCee77

leuleu said:


> This green... Vertigo or Malachite ?



Malachite! [emoji172]


----------



## leuleu

TeeCee77 said:


> Malachite! [emoji172]


So beautiful !


----------



## AlienaHermes

leuleu said:


> So beautiful !


This color is definitely growing on me...


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TeeCee77 said:


> Got my twillies! They are very interesting when tied-almost all white or all gray or swirl of black and white. I didn’t like them at first, but I think they will be great for a toned-down look.


I think they look great. It’s nice to have some almost solid ones. They’re more subtle, especially with a bag of a similar color. Love the stripes, too! Gives it a decor, dressy vibe!


----------



## TeeCee77

leuleu said:


> So beautiful !



Thank you!


----------



## ivy1026

Mini evelyne in gold


----------



## FreddieMac

It's been a bit of a crazy December round these parts, but I think I am DONE for the year! The month's haul consists of:
- Brazilian horses CW10 CSGM
- Imprimeur Fou Liquid Puzzle CW13 CSGM
- Etrivière belt in Fauve Barenia
- Society bracelet in Bleu Electrique Swift/black Chamonix with brushed palladium hardware
- Lettre Au Carré charm 'Y' in Bleu Obscur Epsom/Celeste Epsom/Ambre Mysore
- Lettre Au Carré charm 'Z' in Gold Epsom/Capucine Epsom/Rouge H Sombrero II
- Player sneakers in Marine
- Ribbed turtleneck sweater in Prune

Bonus pics of the Lettre charms on my B40 bleu encre/HAC40 bordeaux/felt and a family pic with my DIY paper B35 to get a feel for the size!


----------



## dooneybaby

This is how I started the Friday installment of my annual "Merry Christmas to Me" shopping extravaganza. LOL.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

hopiko said:


> Had a lovely holiday and brought home some amazing souvenirs!!!!
> Epsom sellier Kelly 25cm in bleu encre/ghw and evergrain Roulis mini/GHW!  (and a couple of scarves, too!!)
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4261725



Omg two dream bags for me, congrats!!! Beautiful


----------



## TresBeauHermes

FreddieMac said:


> It's been a bit of a crazy December round these parts, but I think I am DONE for the year! The month's haul consists of:
> - Brazilian horses CW10 CSGM
> - Imprimeur Fou Liquid Puzzle CW13 CSGM
> - Etrivière belt in Fauve Barenia
> - Society bracelet in Bleu Electrique Swift/black Chamonix with brushed palladium hardware
> - Lettre Au Carré charm 'Y' in Bleu Obscur Epsom/Celeste Epsom/Ambre Mysore
> - Lettre Au Carré charm 'Z' in Gold Epsom/Capucine Epsom/Rouge H Sombrero II
> - Player sneakers in Marine
> - Ribbed turtleneck sweater in Prune
> 
> Bonus pics of the Lettre charms on my B40 bleu encre/HAC40 bordeaux/felt and a family pic with my DIY paper B35 to get a feel for the size!


Nice haul! congrats! Love your paperB35! Very helpful!  Maybe a mod pic with your sweater???


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> This is how I started the Friday installment of my annual "Merry Christmas to Me" shopping extravaganza. LOL.
> View attachment 4281204


Very nice "gifts"! I LOVE "Merry Christmas to Me" gifts!  My favourite kind of Xmas!!!


----------



## FreddieMac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Nice haul! congrats! Love your paperB35! Very helpful!  Maybe a mod pic with your sweater???



Thank you, I shall endeavour to get this sorted ASAP! In typical UK winter fashion, there is little in the way of daylight, so shall do my best to capture its beauty. It's a mohair blend and SO cloudy and warm


----------



## TresBeauHermes

FreddieMac said:


> Thank you, I shall endeavour to get this sorted ASAP! In typical UK winter fashion, there is little in the way of daylight, so shall do my best to capture its beauty. It's a mohair blend and SO cloudy and warm


Your sweater sounds gorgeous! But...Oh dear! You'll only have a 10min window to take a pic!  Nevertheless, I'll be waiting!


----------



## Monique1004

Pretty scarves & some X-mas gifts.


----------



## crisbac

Galop d'Hermès Parfum. 
And not a purchase but a Christmas present from the Buenos Aires boutique: my equine portrait by artist Luciana Garabello. 


Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

I completely forgot to look for new twillies. I ended up with the new animapolis and the parade Losange for DH. Happy Holidays dear friends!


----------



## Styleanyone

I picked up the H pop-up book today. My dear SA said the book is very limited. Here are a few pages.




One before 



One after pull the tab


----------



## Styleanyone

Also picked up 2 scarves and 2 Rodeos - happy shopping day
Animapolis - CW 06 and 08
Rodeo- Vert Cypres and Rose Azalee/VertC/bleuE


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Galop d'Hermès Parfum.
> And not a purchase but a Christmas present from the Buenos Aires boutique: my equine portrait by artist Luciana Garabello.
> View attachment 4281643
> 
> Thank you so much to my lovely SA!



Magnifique Cris! The portrait is superbe my friend!


----------



## jaz_o

Styleanyone said:


> I picked up the H pop-up book today. My dear SA said the book is very limited. Here are a few pages.
> View attachment 4281812
> View attachment 4281813
> View attachment 4281815
> 
> One before
> View attachment 4281839
> 
> 
> One after pull the tab
> View attachment 4281841



I can't wait to receive mine next week!  I was wondering what are the approximate dimensions of the book?


----------



## jaz_o

Styleanyone said:


> Also picked up 2 scarves and 2 Rodeos - happy shopping day
> Animapolis - CW 06 and 08
> Rodeo- Vert Cypres and Rose Azalee/VertC/bleuE
> View attachment 4281846
> View attachment 4281847



Happy shopping day indeed!   Are those special box covers only for Animapolis scarves?


----------



## hannahsophia

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4281804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot to look for new twillies. I ended up with the new animapolis and the parade Losange for DH. Happy Holidays dear friends!



Oooo can you please share some tied photos of animapolis? Which cw is that?


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

hannahsophia said:


> Oooo can you please share some tied photos of animapolis? Which cw is that?


It is colorway “NA/ocre/creme/vert.” It matches Etoupe and Barenia like a charm. SA showed me a brighter CW, almost neon but I like the vert in this one. I’ll post pics later this week. I think it is going to be a fun one to tie, esp the bigger green monster. There are a lot of zebras and doggies on this one. It is really cute!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

jaz_o said:


> Happy shopping day indeed!   Are those special box covers only for Animapolis scarves?


The box covers are the 2018 holiday gift Box for the silk scarfs.


----------



## hannahsophia

PoppyLadyBird said:


> It is colorway “NA/ocre/creme/vert.” It matches Etoupe and Barenia like a charm. SA showed me a brighter CW, almost neon but I like the vert in this one. I’ll post pics later this week. I think it is going to be a fun one to tie, esp the bigger green monster. There are a lot of zebras and doggies on this one. It is really cute!



Its gorgeous! The neon one was on my list but this one GLOWS! Perfect pick. Thanks for sharing additional pictures. The stock photo does NOTHING for it.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

hannahsophia said:


> Its gorgeous! The neon one was on my list but this one GLOWS! Perfect pick. Thanks for sharing additional pictures. The stock photo does NOTHING for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281857


My pleasure! Photos never do H justice. You have to look at IRL to get the appreciation for the sheen. Glad I got this one and not the neon, it’s a better color choice for my wardrobe and skin coloring.


----------



## jaz_o

PoppyLadyBird said:


> The box covers are the 2018 holiday gift Box for the silk scarfs.



Thanks!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Magnifique Cris! The portrait is superbe my friend!


Thank you so so much, my dearest PetiteParisChic!


----------



## Styleanyone

@jaz_o, dimensions for the book
L 8.5” x H 8.5” about 1.5” thickness 
I believe all scarves will have a Xmas box besides the usual orange box. It probably end after Xmas or maybe after New Year. I didn’t ask.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Galop d'Hermès Parfum.
> And not a purchase but a Christmas present from the Buenos Aires boutique: my equine portrait by artist Luciana Garabello.
> View attachment 4281643
> 
> Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


Wow! that portrait is very special! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4281804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot to look for new twillies. I ended up with the new animapolis and the parade Losange for DH. Happy Holidays dear friends!


Beautiful scarves! and your Christmas decor! So pretty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Styleanyone said:


> Also picked up 2 scarves and 2 Rodeos - happy shopping day
> Animapolis - CW 06 and 08
> Rodeo- Vert Cypres and Rose Azalee/VertC/bleuE
> View attachment 4281846
> View attachment 4281847


Gorgeous scarves! And TWO rodeos??? wow! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PoppyLadyBird said:


> It is colorway “NA/ocre/creme/vert.” It matches Etoupe and Barenia like a charm. SA showed me a brighter CW, almost neon but I like the vert in this one. I’ll post pics later this week. I think it is going to be a fun one to tie, esp the bigger green monster. There are a lot of zebras and doggies on this one. It is really cute!


Love the design! thank you for the closeups! and congrats!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful scarves! and your Christmas decor! So pretty!


Thx @TresBeauHermes. I was teetering on my ottoman, trying to get a shot of my Bs on a higher spot in a different part of my home. I gave up and resorted to the countertop.  Glad DH did not catch me in the act.   
DH loves his Losange. Then about an hour later, we found him a nice navy car coat at Burberry to match! Now he feels “casually put together” without a suit.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Thx @TresBeauHermes. I was teetering on my ottoman, trying to get a shot of my Bs on a higher spot in a different part of my home. I gave up and resorted to the countertop.  Glad DH did not catch me in the act.
> DH loves his Losange. Then about an hour later, we found him a nice navy car coat at Burberry to match! Now he feels “casually put together” without a suit.


LOL! How we risk our lives for H! 
Oooooh, a quickie mod pic perhaps of your DH with losange and Burberry coat???  I'm thinking about getting a losange for my BF for Xmas, but I can't imagine what it would look like on him.....


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! that portrait is very special! congrats!


Thank you so much, dear TresBeauHermes!  It was a huge surprise to see the artist was painting... equine portraits!  And in real time! So beautiful! And it was so much fun!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Thank you so much, dear TresBeauHermes!  It was a huge surprise to see the artist was painting... equine portraits!  And in real time! So beautiful! And it was so much fun!


Wow, real time??? That is very special! Something you cannot buy! I think it's so cute too! Pretty horse for pretty lady! If it was me, he'll probably draw a Clydesdale!  Truly congrats!


----------



## jaz_o

Styleanyone said:


> @jaz_o, dimensions for the book
> L 8.5” x H 8.5” about 1.5” thickness
> I believe all scarves will have a Xmas box besides the usual orange box. It probably end after Xmas or maybe after New Year. I didn’t ask.



Yay, the book is not tiny after all!  I'm actually excited now. 

I was near the store yesterday, so I popped in to say hi to my SA.  Of course, talking to my SA led to buying and ordering a few items. [emoji23]  It was odd that I didn't see the holiday boxes - only regular boxes. [emoji848]


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, real time??? That is very special! Something you cannot buy! I think it's so cute too! Pretty horse for pretty lady! If it was me, he'll probably draw a Clydesdale!  Truly congrats!


You're so funny!  Aww, Clysdale!   It would be so beautiful, too!  And what you say is so true, it was very special indeed!  Thank you so much again, dear TresBeauHermes!


----------



## Styleanyone

@jaz_o, the Xmas boxes are not with the orange boxes where the SA usually pack the goodies. I saw the guy went inside their room, and came out with 2 Xmas boxes.


----------



## westcoastgal

Styleanyone said:


> Also picked up 2 scarves and 2 Rodeos - happy shopping day
> Animapolis - CW 06 and 08
> Rodeo- Vert Cypres and Rose Azalee/VertC/bleuE
> View attachment 4281846
> View attachment 4281847


Congrats!! Love the so black rodeo.


----------



## Tonimichelle

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4281804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely forgot to look for new twillies. I ended up with the new animapolis and the parade Losange for DH. Happy Holidays dear friends!


I have the parade losange in grey, love it, but the blue is gorgeous!


----------



## FreddieMac

Tonimichelle said:


> I have the parade losange in grey, love it, but the blue is gorgeous!



Triplesies on this one, although I've got the oatmeal/red version. The losing is such a versatile format!


----------



## cocomlle

FreddieMac said:


> It's been a bit of a crazy December round these parts, but I think I am DONE for the year! The month's haul consists of:
> - Brazilian horses CW10 CSGM
> - Imprimeur Fou Liquid Puzzle CW13 CSGM
> - Etrivière belt in Fauve Barenia
> - Society bracelet in Bleu Electrique Swift/black Chamonix with brushed palladium hardware
> - Lettre Au Carré charm 'Y' in Bleu Obscur Epsom/Celeste Epsom/Ambre Mysore
> - Lettre Au Carré charm 'Z' in Gold Epsom/Capucine Epsom/Rouge H Sombrero II
> - Player sneakers in Marine
> - Ribbed turtleneck sweater in Prune
> 
> Bonus pics of the Lettre charms on my B40 bleu encre/HAC40 bordeaux/felt and a family pic with my DIY paper B35 to get a feel for the size!



 So much eye candy here!  The 'Z' charm with your HAC is pure perfection!  Mod shots of the jumper please!!!  And may I commission a DIY paper B?!  Love it!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Tonimichelle said:


> I have the parade losange in grey, love it, but the blue is gorgeous!


 thanks!   I love the blue too, I might borrow it from DH.



FreddieMac said:


> Triplesies on this one, although I've got the oatmeal/red version. The losing is such a versatile format!


. We looked at the oatmeal version too.  
@FreddieMac  and @Tonimichelle, have you noticed that the new cashmere pills easily?  I noticed it on the new losange after DH wore it for an hour.  I also noticed that the Store stock of the Awoo and another (I think it is called last night) had massive pilling. I wanted to buy the Awoo but after seeing it, I declined.  Kinda bummed about that one. 
I mentioned this to my SA, because my Robe du soir which I bought earlier this year is starting to show massive signs of wear and I’ve only worn it 6 times.


----------



## Tonimichelle

PoppyLadyBird said:


> thanks!   I love the blue too, I might borrow it from DH.
> 
> . We looked at the oatmeal version too.
> @FreddieMac  and @Tonimichelle, have you noticed that the new cashmere pills easily?  I noticed it on the new losange after DH wore it for an hour.  I also noticed that the Store stock of the Awoo and another (I think it is called last night) had massive pilling. I wanted to buy the Awoo but after seeing it, I declined.  Kinda bummed about that one.
> I mentioned this to my SA, because my Robe du soir which I bought earlier this year is starting to show massive signs of wear and I’ve only worn it 6 times.


To be honest it’s my first and only so I have nothing to compare it to. It was a gift from DH last March and I’ve worn it loads so hard to say. I don’t think there’s any excessive pilling but I don’t look at it too closely with glasses on and without I doubt I’d notice it


----------



## FreddieMac

cocomlle said:


> So much eye candy here!  The 'Z' charm with your HAC is pure perfection!  Mod shots of the jumper please!!!  And may I commission a DIY paper B?!  Love it!



Why thank you! If only paper B’s could fund a full-time H addiction 




PoppyLadyBird said:


> thanks!   I love the blue too, I might borrow it from DH.
> 
> . We looked at the oatmeal version too.
> @FreddieMac  and @Tonimichelle, have you noticed that the new cashmere pills easily?  I noticed it on the new losange after DH wore it for an hour.  I also noticed that the Store stock of the Awoo and another (I think it is called last night) had massive pilling. I wanted to buy the Awoo but after seeing it, I declined.  Kinda bummed about that one.
> I mentioned this to my SA, because my Robe du soir which I bought earlier this year is starting to show massive signs of wear and I’ve only worn it 6 times.



I’m not a huge connaisseur as only really started buying CS’ in 2016, but to me they’re not too bad. Yes, they develop into a bit of a light fluffy cloud ‘aura’ after a dozen or so wears, but I don’t find it unduly detracting or too pronounced.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Styleanyone said:


> Also picked up 2 scarves and 2 Rodeos - happy shopping day
> Animapolis - CW 06 and 08
> Rodeo- Vert Cypres and Rose Azalee/VertC/bleuE
> View attachment 4281846
> View attachment 4281847


What a haul ! congrats on scoring Vert Cypress rodeo.  Such a cute little horse and I love that Animalpolis colorway 06. Is that gold or yellow in the background ?


----------



## fawnhagh

Part of my H purchase back in the end of November! Black evercalf c18, vert cyprès Rodeo PM and the pop up book.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## oh_my_bag

First time posting in this thread although this is not my first Hermes purchase, but it is my first carré. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Carré 90 Galon
I wanted a super simple black and white and I found it!


----------



## crystalnn

fawnhagh said:


> Part of my H purchase back in the end of November! Black evercalf c18, vert cyprès Rodeo PM and the pop up book.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Ha found you


----------



## Styleanyone

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a haul ! congrats on scoring Vert Cypress rodeo.  Such a cute little horse and I love that Animalpolis colorway 06. Is that gold or yellow in the background ?


I think it’s orange background.


----------



## grapegravity

Made to order gloves in magnolia and blue nuit lined with cashmere, shower gel in pamplemousse rose (finally!!) and pop up book 
cookies were free


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Made to order gloves in magnolia and blue nuit lined with cashmere, shower gel in pamplemousse rose (finally!!) and pop up book
> cookies were free
> 
> View attachment 4283331
> View attachment 4283332


Wow, Made to order? wowwwww what pretty gloves! Congrats! and the shower gel! May I ask, does it smell more like grapefruit? or more rose???? TIA!


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, Made to order? wowwwww what pretty gloves! Congrats! and the shower gel! May I ask, does it smell more like grapefruit? or more rose???? TIA!



Thank you! The scent is more like grapefruit with a twist!  I have waiting for years for H to make this scent into shower gel and I'm soooo happy that it finally happened!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Thank you! The scent is more like grapefruit with a twist!  I have waiting for years for H to make this scent into shower gel and I'm soooo happy that it finally happened!


Thank you! grapefruit and rose are my favourite scents! I'll ask my SA to find/hold me one! Forgot to mention, those cookies look delicious!


----------



## Rhl2987

grapegravity said:


> Made to order gloves in magnolia and blue nuit lined with cashmere, shower gel in pamplemousse rose (finally!!) and pop up book
> cookies were free
> 
> View attachment 4283331
> View attachment 4283332


Beautiful!! Love those cookies too! So...can these be worn with your ostrich??


----------



## grapegravity

Rhl2987 said:


> Beautiful!! Love those cookies too! So...can these be worn with your ostrich??


Yes!  These gloves goes with my RP ostrich and magnolia tressage lindy  would you like a group picture?


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you! grapefruit and rose are my favourite scents! I'll ask my SA to find/hold me one! Forgot to mention, those cookies look delicious!



Thank you! Here's the reference code at the bottom of the picture


----------



## Rhl2987

grapegravity said:


> Yes!  These gloves goes with my RP ostrich and magnolia tressage lindy  would you like a group picture?


Of course!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Thank you! Here's the reference code at the bottom of the picture
> 
> View attachment 4283342


Oooooh how very thoughtful of you! Thank you so much! Going to email my SA right now! yay!


----------



## grapegravity

Rhl2987 said:


> Of course!!


Here you go! I'm still trying to see how to hang the gloves with filou


----------



## bellebellebelle19

grapegravity said:


> Made to order gloves in magnolia and blue nuit lined with cashmere, shower gel in pamplemousse rose (finally!!) and pop up book
> cookies were free
> 
> View attachment 4283331
> View attachment 4283332


Ooh, if you don't mind me asking, did you customize the color or size? I'd love some leather/cashmere gloves that actually fit my freakishly long fingers! None of the store-bought gloves fit and they make my fingers go numb  thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Here you go! I'm still trying to see how to hang the gloves with filou
> View attachment 4283375
> View attachment 4283376


OMG! BEUATIFUL bag collection! wow! but but but, I'm scared you're going to lose your gloves!
I drew a quick pic of how to use it! You may already know but its such a pretty gloves, I don't want you to lose it just in case! If you knew already, then please ignore!


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG! BEUATIFUL bag collection! wow! but but but, I'm scared you're going to lose your gloves!
> I drew a quick pic of how to use it! You may already know but its such a pretty gloves, I don't want you to lose it just in case! If you knew already, then please ignore!
> View attachment 4283384


Omg, thank you soooo much for this pic because I totally have no clue on how to use filou!  I will try tomorrrow to do it correct way


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Omg, thank you soooo much for this pic because I totally have no clue on how to use filou!  I will try tomorrrow to do it correct way


Glad to be of help! Your gloves are brand new so not sure if it will fit, and I don't know if you want to squish it when your gloves are so brand new and beautiful...


----------



## grapegravity

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, if you don't mind me asking, did you customize the color or size? I'd love some leather/cashmere gloves that actually fit my freakishly long fingers! None of the store-bought gloves fit and they make my fingers go numb  thank you!



I customized the color, size and lining! The largest size for ladies gloves was size 8 and that's what I got since I want to wear my rings in them, hope that helps!


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> Glad to be of help! Your gloves are brand new so not sure if it will fit, and I don't know if you want to squish it when your gloves are so brand new and beautiful...


I think I'm gonna use one of H sandal dust bag to put these gloves inside and then into my bag for now until they are well used then maybe use filou to carry them  def dont want to get it stained or dirty... it's like a piece work of art imo!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> I think I'm gonna use one of H sandal dust bag to put these gloves inside and then into my bag for now until they are well used then maybe use filou to carry them  def dont want to get it stained or dirty... it's like a piece work of art imo!


Good idea! Def safer that way! Your gloves are way too special!


----------



## Nerja

grapegravity said:


> Made to order gloves in magnolia and blue nuit lined with cashmere, shower gel in pamplemousse rose (finally!!) and pop up book
> cookies were free
> 
> View attachment 4283331
> View attachment 4283332


Those gloves are incredibly gorgeous!  So lucky to have them made to order!


----------



## grapegravity

Nerja said:


> Those gloves are incredibly gorgeous!  So lucky to have them made to order!


Thank you!


----------



## jaz_o

grapegravity said:


> Thank you! Here's the reference code at the bottom of the picture
> 
> View attachment 4283342



Thanks for sharing!  I'm going to email my SA to reserve one for me.  I didn't know that they offer hand, hair, and shower gel, and the prices are comparable to Aesop!  

For those interested in renovating or building your home, H offers wallpaper as well. [emoji1]


----------



## grapegravity

jaz_o said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I'm going to email my SA to reserve one for me.  I didn't know that they offer hand, hair, and shower gel, and the prices are comparable to Aesop!
> 
> For those interested in renovating or building your home, H offers wallpaper as well. [emoji1]


You are very welcome! I'm more than happy to share and enable H purchases


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

grapegravity said:


> Made to order gloves in magnolia and blue nuit lined with cashmere, shower gel in pamplemousse rose (finally!!) and pop up book
> cookies were free
> 
> View attachment 4283331
> View attachment 4283332



Wow your gloves are stunning!!!


----------



## grapegravity

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Wow your gloves are stunning!!!


Thank you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

After nearly 3 years of waiting for the right color, I can finally share my first Kelly Pochette!!
Miss Rose Pourpre Swift with PHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*She's so beautiful Hun!!! Congrats on this amazing lil gem!!! xoxoxoxo*



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After nearly 3 years of waiting for the right color, I can finally share my first Kelly Pochette!!
> Miss Rose Pourpre Swift with PHW


----------



## grapegravity

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After nearly 3 years of waiting for the right color, I can finally share my first Kelly Pochette!!
> Miss Rose Pourpre Swift with PHW


Stunning!


----------



## noegirl

grapegravity said:


> Here you go! I'm still trying to see how to hang the gloves with filou
> View attachment 4283375
> View attachment 4283376




Stunning!!! I need more deets on MTO gloves


----------



## BirkinLover77

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After nearly 3 years of waiting for the right color, I can finally share my first Kelly Pochette!!
> Miss Rose Pourpre Swift with PHW


Stunning KP! Congratulations


----------



## noegirl

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After nearly 3 years of waiting for the right color, I can finally share my first Kelly Pochette!!
> Miss Rose Pourpre Swift with PHW


OHHHHH MY!! Girl this is stunning... the color is so saturated! Enjoy her!


----------



## Sakura198427

grapegravity said:


> Here you go! I'm still trying to see how to hang the gloves with filou[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283375
> View attachment 4283376


I'm literally drooling over your bag collection.   Pink and red, my favorite colors!


----------



## grapegravity

noegirl said:


> Stunning!!! I need more deets on MTO gloves


So back in early September my SA text me aking if I'm interested in MTO gloves since she knows how much I love pink and she thought of me as soon as she saw magnolia agneau was an option in the glove SO book.  I told her that I will come down to store to see her.  Since I never had anything H MTO before, not even an SO bag experience yet, I didn't know what to expect.  

Upon arrival, she showed me a book of swatches that is availble to order for gloves, all the designs of the gloves available in men and women, the pricing (you can add your inital inside the gloves for additional 100 CAD but I didn't get it).  She measured my hand also let me try on different size of gloves they had in stock and of course none of them fit me as I have chubby fingers and plus I always wear my rings so we decided that I should go with women size 8 which is the largest they would make.  And as I deciding on the stitching color to go with magnolia, I notice neutral colors such as craie, etoupe (or maybe etain), rouge H, blue nuit were availble too... I originally wanted blue encre for the stitching but she said it's only available as the main color of the gloves.  She then show me another section of the MTO glove book where they have a few color combo availble for you to pick.  After I made my decision on my color choices, I was asked to put a deposit for the cost of the gloves and was told it will be ready for pick up before xmas.  And voila, it did arrive just right before the holidays.
When I was picking up the gloves, my SA told me that she was happy that I did go ahead with the MTO gloves as it's might the only MTO event my home store will ever have since they always offer and rotate between the flagship stores in Toronto and Vancouver.  

So if you are interested in MTO gloves, better ask your SA to see if you can order thru your home store.  I'm glad I did it because the gloves exceeded my expectations and turned out nicely


----------



## grapegravity

Sakura198427 said:


> I'm literally drooling over your bag collection.   Pink and red, my favorite colors!


Thank you dear!  My RC K28 was a great example of "never settle with H offers" as I waited 5 years for this exact combo to arrive and declined many bags along the way.  So if your heart flutters when you see pink and red bags, imo that should be your first H bag color choice


----------



## Notorious Pink

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031



Oh wow!!!!! All around awesomeness!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

vannilicious said:


> A girly feature of my H babies I acquired this month before the year ends! Some double tours I’ve yet to unbox



STUNNING group shot! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

(My photo game is so weak.)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> After nearly 3 years of waiting for the right color, I can finally share my first Kelly Pochette!!
> Miss Rose Pourpre Swift with PHW


Woowwww the color is gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## FreddieMac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Nice haul! congrats! Love your paperB35! Very helpful!  Maybe a mod pic with your sweater???





cocomlle said:


> So much eye candy here!  The 'Z' charm with your HAC is pure perfection!  Mod shots of the jumper please!!!  And may I commission a DIY paper B?!  Love it!



OK, so a tiny bit under-lit and hard to tell the true colour, or see the collar detail well, but here we are with prune turtleneck sweater!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Israeli_Flava said:


> *She's so beautiful Hun!!! Congrats on this amazing lil gem!!! xoxoxoxo*


Thank you love I’m truly so excited! 


grapegravity said:


> Stunning!


Thank you I love it so much! 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning KP! Congratulations


[emoji8][emoji8]



noegirl said:


> OHHHHH MY!! Girl this is stunning... the color is so saturated! Enjoy her!


Thanks babe!!! 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Woowwww the color is gorgeous! congrats!


Thank you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

frankiextah said:


> A very strong end to my December month!
> 
> K25 Bleu indigo sellier GHW
> (My profile)
> View attachment 4279024
> 
> 
> B25 Gris tourterelle Togo RGHW
> (DH’s profile)
> View attachment 4279025
> 
> Picotin 18 Bleu nuit clemence GHW
> (Bought for a friend who was looking for one)
> View attachment 4279028
> 
> Rodeo PM Noir/Gold/Bleu saphir
> View attachment 4279031


Gorgeous blue indigo Sellier! Now I have a great perspective on my SO


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh those are really pretty!  Congrats! And since @cocomlle said "Twillys don't count", I can go to H tomorrow and look for those!


 twillys don’t count but they get me in trouble with other offers from my SA.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

FreddieMac said:


> OK, so a tiny bit under-lit and hard to tell the true colour, or see the collar detail well, but here we are with prune turtleneck sweater!


OOOoh! What gorgeous scrumptious sweater! Love the colour! AND that collar! LOVE that collar! You look fabulous!   Is that wool? cashmere? Is it still in H stores? Thank you for the pic!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PoppyLadyBird said:


> twillys don’t count but they get me in trouble with other offers from my SA.


OMG you're so right!  Every time I go to H  "just" to get a Twilly, I end up getting other things too!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

A little Christmas surprise. Love my SA so much. It is a 25 Birkin touch. Also get a new release bracelet, my hubby said it looked futuristic.







[/IMG]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG you're so right!  Every time I go to H  "just" to get a Twilly, I end up getting other things too!


I know!. $700 Here, $1100 there, $$$$ here, $$,$$$ there....



lovelyhongbao said:


> A little Christmas surprise. Love my SA so much. It is a 25 Birkin touch. Also get a new release bracelet, my hubby said it looked futuristic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Wowza!!!!!! That is sublime. I think I am in love with this touch!  What a wonderful Christmas surprise


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

@grapegravity  your gloves are a nice addition to your pink/rose/rouge collection.  I can imagine how ladylike you will look wearing these gloves and carrying any one of your handbags  great color choices!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

PoppyLadyBird said:


> I know!. $700 Here, $1100 there, $$$$ here, $$,$$$ there....
> 
> 
> Wowza!!!!!! That is sublime. I think I am in love with this touch!  What a wonderful Christmas surprise



Thank you. I am so in love with it. Merry Christmas to you


----------



## Livia1

My new Neo boots [emoji92]

They are soooo comfortable!


----------



## GoldFish8

lovelyhongbao said:


> A little Christmas surprise. Love my SA so much. It is a 25 Birkin touch. Also get a new release bracelet, my hubby said it looked futuristic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


This is amazing!! Is this in noir? The lighting makes me question where it’s dark blue or dark green. Either way it’s gorgeous!!!!


----------



## chibigogo

Just a little haul from my recent trip in Europe:

First is the clic cardholder in blue encre Mysore chevre, am using it as a wallet, couldn’t recommend it more, so light & compact, will search for other colors to match my other SLG 





Then is my 2nd sangle cavale 25MM PHW, it can match bags in so many colors - black, blue, red, etc.





My first Bolide 27 in black epsom GHW





Bought the same 140 CSGM scarf in different colors 2 months ago, love the horse pattern so much that I have to get the neutral color version





Hermes sneakers are so comfortable, I have to get this one this season





Finally, never thought I would buy any rodeo charms as they are too colorful for me, until I see this one - all black PM rodeo.  The SA offered both MM & PM to me, should’ve bought both (regret)...


----------



## fashionpsych

Hi all! Visited my H fairy yesterday and was offered a couple different Birkin and Constance options but my heart jumped for this gold B30 in gold hardware! This is my first B30. I initially wanted a 35 because I felt I was too tall to carry a 30. I was so wrong! Here she is...


----------



## Marlee

I recently bought my second Maitres de la Foret scarf, and yesterday I bought the pop-up book, it is simply amazing!


----------



## grapegravity

PoppyLadyBird said:


> @grapegravity  your gloves are a nice addition to your pink/rose/rouge collection.  I can imagine how ladylike you will look wearing these gloves and carrying any one of your handbags  great color choices!


Thank you dear!


----------



## Monique1004

chibigogo said:


> Just a little haul from my recent trip in Europe:
> 
> First is the clic cardholder in blue encre Mysore chevre, am using it as a wallet, couldn’t recommend it more, so light & compact, will search for other colors to match my other SLG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then is my 2nd sangle cavale 25MM PHW, it can match bags in so many colors - black, blue, red, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Bolide 27 in black epsom GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the same 140 CSGM scarf in different colors 2 months ago, love the horse pattern so much that I have to get the neutral color version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes sneakers are so comfortable, I have to get this one this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, never thought I would buy any rodeo charms as they are too colorful for me, until I see this one - all black PM rodeo.  The SA offered both MM & PM to me, should’ve bought both (regret)...



Congrats on the nice haul. Would you care to share the item# of your strap? I don’t think I’ve sent that color before.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

lovelyhongbao said:


> A little Christmas surprise. Love my SA so much. It is a 25 Birkin touch. Also get a new release bracelet, my hubby said it looked futuristic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Man oh man!!!! What a GORGEOUS touch B! Sooooo beautiful!!!! The bracelet is so cool too! And the watch??? Is that H beach towel??  You ARE having a very merry Christmas! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chibigogo said:


> Just a little haul from my recent trip in Europe:
> 
> First is the clic cardholder in blue encre Mysore chevre, am using it as a wallet, couldn’t recommend it more, so light & compact, will search for other colors to match my other SLG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then is my 2nd sangle cavale 25MM PHW, it can match bags in so many colors - black, blue, red, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Bolide 27 in black epsom GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the same 140 CSGM scarf in different colors 2 months ago, love the horse pattern so much that I have to get the neutral color version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes sneakers are so comfortable, I have to get this one this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, never thought I would buy any rodeo charms as they are too colorful for me, until I see this one - all black PM rodeo.  The SA offered both MM & PM to me, should’ve bought both (regret)...


Wow, everything is so gorgeous! congrats! Everything coordinates too! And to be offered not one but TWO So black rodeos....wow


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fashionpsych said:


> Hi all! Visited my H fairy yesterday and was offered a couple different Birkin and Constance options but my heart jumped for this gold B30 in gold hardware! This is my first B30. I initially wanted a 35 because I felt I was too tall to carry a 30. I was so wrong! Here she is...


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## HKsai

Got one animapolis for myself and one for my mom for Christmas. Also got this multicolor reversible rodeo pm. I didn’t even know they existed before today.


----------



## xiaoxiao

lovelyhongbao said:


> A little Christmas surprise. Love my SA so much. It is a 25 Birkin touch. Also get a new release bracelet, my hubby said it looked futuristic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





All beautiful but I love the bracelet! Wld you do a modeling pix? TIA!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

TresBeauHermes said:


> Man oh man!!!! What a GORGEOUS touch B! Sooooo beautiful!!!! The bracelet is so cool too! And the watch??? Is that H beach towel??  You ARE having a very merry Christmas! Congrats!



Thank you. What an expert eyes of you with Hermes products! Merry Christmas!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

GoldFish8 said:


> This is amazing!! Is this in noir? The lighting makes me question where it’s dark blue or dark green. Either way it’s gorgeous!!!!



Yes, it is in Noir. Agree, dark blue/green would also look great


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Marlee said:


> I recently bought my second Maitres de la Foret scarf, and yesterday I bought the pop-up book, it is simply amazing!


Beautiful scarf and book! congrats!


----------



## chibigogo

Monique1004 said:


> Congrats on the nice haul. Would you care to share the item# of your strap? I don’t think I’ve sent that color before.



Hi Monique1004,

According to the receipt:

BAND 25MM SANGLE CAVALE/VEAU SWIFT GRAND MSQ FCMG10 H073650CK 085 AO BLEU ZELLIGE-INDIGO/NOIR

Hope this is the info u r looking for [emoji1]


----------



## Addicted to bags

diane278 said:


> A few weeks ago, I went into Hermès and requested a scarf that would work with both my predominantly gray winter wardrobe and my rouge grenat Octogone. I was shown three and liked two:
> View attachment 4271670
> View attachment 4271671
> 
> These two seem to work with every piece of gray clothing I have.
> 
> (No, I don’t have fifty shades of gray....but I do have a lot. Go ahead and infer whatever you want......I’m old, not dead.)


diane278 I was so inspired by your beautiful scarves that I went to visit my H store. I left with a little with a prezzie for myself.


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Marlee

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful scarf and book! congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

diane278 said:


> It’s sort of like a long diamond shape, but not quite. Here it is hanging, folded just past the widest part so you can see the shape. I figured a photo would be better than my written description. I guess this could be considered a triangular shawl (when folded). Personally, I think it needs to be draped to look it’s best....I didn’t like it flat, but I love it draped. It’d probably look better steamed, but I’m too lazy.  Hope this helps....I don’t know much about Hermès scarves/shawls....
> View attachment 4274121


Wow, I love your scarf rack!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi Genie27 Yes! it holds credit cards. I tried it out, and it holds up to 26 cards! It'll hold more if you change the shape/size of how you put it together.  Just FYI, all of them are same sizes; I just put it together differently.  Also, Petit H will send you a color THEY choose to send. You can return and order another for a different colour, but you can't choose.... HTH!
> View attachment 4277579


I need one of these in my life now, lol. Thanks for the tip TresBeauHermes!


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> This is so cool!
> Love how wise H is with some of their designs!


They don't waste a scrape of leather at all.


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> There are so many KITTENS here!
> We should start a thread with all the H kittens around (or mascots?)!


But what about dogs?


----------



## Addicted to bags

TeeCee77 said:


> Got my twillies! They are very interesting when tied-almost all white or all gray or swirl of black and white. I didn’t like them at first, but I think they will be great for a toned-down look.


Very versatile twillys!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, if you don't mind me asking, did you customize the color or size? I'd love some leather/cashmere gloves that actually fit my freakishly long fingers! None of the store-bought gloves fit and they make my fingers go numb  thank you!


You would be the perfect piano player with long fingers!


----------



## Addicted to bags

PoppyLadyBird said:


> twillys don’t count but they get me in trouble with other offers from my SA.


Twillys have always been my gateway to trouble


----------



## zoozleLV

I just picked up a Garden Party with a twilly today! I also got a Nathan bracelet!! I’ll post an unboxing. It’s my first Hermes bag and I am in love!!


----------



## fashionpsych

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!



Thanks, love!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> Got one animapolis for myself and one for my mom for Christmas. Also got this multicolor reversible rodeo pm. I didn’t even know they existed before today.


OMG!  I want onnnnnnnneeeeee!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> I need one of these in my life now, lol. Thanks for the tip TresBeauHermes!


u're welcome! Just want to say.... Your avatar doggy is TOO CUTE!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

lovelyhongbao said:


> Thank you. What an expert eyes of you with Hermes products! Merry Christmas!


Don't know if that's a good thing.....  :  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Monique1004

chibigogo said:


> Hi Monique1004,
> 
> According to the receipt:
> 
> BAND 25MM SANGLE CAVALE/VEAU SWIFT GRAND MSQ FCMG10 H073650CK 085 AO BLEU ZELLIGE-INDIGO/NOIR
> 
> Hope this is the info u r looking for [emoji1]



Yes. Thank you!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Shopped for the first time in an Hermès store today  I was with my mom (my luxury loving partner-in-crime) and I bought her Xmas gifts! One day I'll be buying for myself. The Sur Le Nil toilette smells so good and lasted on me all day; I'm so tempted to get my own set! It's my favorite H fragrance of all.


----------



## dooneybaby

Several years ago I searched desperately for a Marwari in soliel. I gave up. But the Marwari thread on TPF got me searching again. I found her, and she doesn't look bad for preloved. And I had to get these coordinating Orans on Hermes.com.




They go great with the scarf and Clic Clac I bought the week before:


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> Several years ago I searched desperately for a Marwari in soliel. I gave up. But the Marwari thread on TPF got me searching again. I found her, and she doesn't look bad for preloved. And I had to get these coordinating Orans on Hermes.com.
> 
> View attachment 4287833
> 
> 
> They go great with the scarf and Clic Clac I bought the week before:
> View attachment 4287843


Such pretty ensemble! Congrats! Mod pic pleaaaaase!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Thank you ladies [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




renet said:


> This little one is too cute! [emoji7]





leuleu said:


> Funniest pic ever





noegirl said:


> This is the cutest thing. Congrats on such a little stylish one hahaha





TeeCee77 said:


> Yaassssss!! I found it! Been DYING for this Twilly and can’t wait to see if it shows up in store. Jumped and got a pair [emoji172]




Omg. I love it! I have to get one.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Thanks ladies. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhhh, he is just ADORABLE!





diane278 said:


> So, not only is he your stylist, he provides concierge service. Now there’s a man who’s going to be in much demand with the ladies in a few years!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

fawnhagh said:


> Part of my H purchase back in the end of November! Black evercalf c18, vert cyprès Rodeo PM and the pop up book.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I love your bag, black rodeo, and pop up book [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TeeCee77 said:


> Got my twillies! They are very interesting when tied-almost all white or all gray or swirl of black and white. I didn’t like them at first, but I think they will be great for a toned-down look.




They look soo good on [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (love the malachite bag by the way) [emoji173]️


----------



## fawnhagh

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I love your bag, black rodeo, and pop up book [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you dear [emoji5][emoji5]

My rodeo is actually vert cyprès but it does almost look like black! Love it so much and hope to meet black rodeo in the future! 

Happy holidays!


----------



## Louisaur

Soft sneaker in black


----------



## dooneybaby

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such pretty ensemble! Congrats! Mod pic pleaaaaase!


Gladly!
After I lose the weight I gained during the holidays!!!


----------



## noegirl

chibigogo said:


> Just a little haul from my recent trip in Europe:
> 
> First is the clic cardholder in blue encre Mysore chevre, am using it as a wallet, couldn’t recommend it more, so light & compact, will search for other colors to match my other SLG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then is my 2nd sangle cavale 25MM PHW, it can match bags in so many colors - black, blue, red, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Bolide 27 in black epsom GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought the same 140 CSGM scarf in different colors 2 months ago, love the horse pattern so much that I have to get the neutral color version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes sneakers are so comfortable, I have to get this one this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, never thought I would buy any rodeo charms as they are too colorful for me, until I see this one - all black PM rodeo.  The SA offered both MM & PM to me, should’ve bought both (regret)...



Amazing haul!! I too have the sneakers and can’t stop wearing them!!! Most comfortable shoe I own!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Styleanyone said:


> I think it’s orange background.
> View attachment 4283125
> View attachment 4283126



Thanks so much and now I’m twinsie with you.  Got the same colorway last week.


----------



## Cookiefiend

fashionpsych said:


> Hi all! Visited my H fairy yesterday and was offered a couple different Birkin and Constance options but my heart jumped for this gold B30 in gold hardware! This is my first B30. I initially wanted a 35 because I felt I was too tall to carry a 30. I was so wrong! Here she is...



Be still my heart! What a beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## TeeCee77

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> They look soo good on [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] (love the malachite bag by the way) [emoji173]️



Thank you!![emoji172]


----------



## mcpro

Avalon blanket
glove holder 
oran sandals (gold)
space shopping scarf


----------



## noegirl

mcpro said:


> Avalon blanket
> glove holder
> oran sandals (gold)
> space shopping scarf
> View attachment 4289122




Gorgeous! Twins on blanket and oran!


----------



## mcpro

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous! Twins on blanket and oran!


 yay to my twins!!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

My first exotic!


----------



## Serva1

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4289769
> View attachment 4289770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first exotic!



Stunnibg, love the scales [emoji7][emoji173]️ Huge congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Fedex brought my new mini Bearn cardcase in black epsom rghw.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4289769
> View attachment 4289770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first exotic!


Great first exotic! Super chic!
I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Serva1 said:


> Fedex brought my new mini Bearn cardcase in black epsom rghw.


Love the Bearn and love your picture!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4289769
> View attachment 4289770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first exotic!


Congrats 
New sparkling milestone in your collection


----------



## cafecreme15

Serva1 said:


> Fedex brought my new mini Bearn cardcase in black epsom rghw.


Great photo that really showcases the differences in the leathers!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4289769
> View attachment 4289770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first exotic!


So beautiful!


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Fedex brought my new mini Bearn cardcase in black epsom rghw.



So elegant, Serva!  Sending you happy holiday wishes!


----------



## oh_my_bag

My humble last purchase!


----------



## Dany_37

Just purchased about an hour ago K35 in Gold...over the moon


----------



## Serva1

blondissima777 said:


> Love the Bearn and love your picture!!!





cafecreme15 said:


> Great photo that really showcases the differences in the leathers!





etoile de mer said:


> So elegant, Serva!  Sending you happy holiday wishes!



Thank you everyone, happy holidays and thank you for the likes [emoji3] 

My dream mini Bearn cardcase would be black box or a colourful matte croc & ghw so hoping Hermès will use ” leftover pieces” from skins and someday make these instead of epsom and occasionally chevre. Calvis are starting to appear in alligator, which gives me hope.


----------



## tadhana

Love at first sight. 
K28 sellier bleu Izmir


----------



## DR2014

shellan310 said:


> Love at first sight.
> K28 sellier bleu Izmir


Lovely!  What leather is this?


----------



## tadhana

DR2014 said:


> Lovely!  What leather is this?



Thank you. [emoji4] It’s Tadelakt.


----------



## winks

Livia1 said:


> My new Neo boots [emoji92]
> 
> They are soooo comfortable!


do they fit TTS?


----------



## noegirl

Serva1 said:


> Fedex brought my new mini Bearn cardcase in black epsom rghw.




Oh my gorgeous!!! May I ask if you found this in the US? Also may I ask the cost?

thanks!!!


----------



## DYH

I knew b/k was out of the question bc i got 2 already this year from fsh... i went in w c18 on my wishlist and voila!


----------



## bagidiotic

DYH said:


> I knew b/k was out of the question bc i got 2 already this year from fsh... i went in w c18 on my wishlist and voila!
> 
> View attachment 4290453


Beautiful birdie


----------



## bunnyNwife

Just back from Switzerland last week with a little sunshine from Zurich orange store scored on the special shopping Sunday - my only full day in Zurich before heading to the ski village.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

A little souvenir from Vienna  the crystals are too pretty to pass up!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

shellan310 said:


> Love at first sight.
> K28 sellier bleu Izmir


What gorgeous color!  Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DYH said:


> I knew b/k was out of the question bc i got 2 already this year from fsh... i went in w c18 on my wishlist and voila!
> 
> View attachment 4290453


Wow!! H gods are smiling at you! What a score! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bunnyNwife said:


> Just back from Switzerland last week with a little sunshine from Zurich orange store scored on the special shopping Sunday - my only full day in Zurich before heading to the ski village.


What a lovely color!  Love how you tied your twilly! Congrats and enjoy skiing!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Elegantlytwist said:


> A little souvenir from Vienna  the crystals are too pretty to pass up!!


Sparkly is ALWAYS a good idea! Congrats!


----------



## Onthego

Elegantlytwist said:


> A little souvenir from Vienna  the crystals are too pretty to pass up!!


Such pretty toes. Orans really only work with pretty toes. Gorgeous Orans too. I have ugly toes, so no Orans for me.


----------



## Livia1

winks said:


> do they fit TTS?




Yes and no 
I have wide feet and a high arch (lucky me, right?) plus they are boots, so I went up half a size for comfort.
I swear, they feel like slippers. My first day wearing them, I was more or less standing for 9 hours and I felt as comfortable as ever when I got home.
I still think I might have been fine with my regular size but again, seeing as they are boots, I like that there is a little more room.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Iris Gris

dooneybaby said:


> Several years ago I searched desperately for a Marwari in soliel. I gave up. But the Marwari thread on TPF got me searching again. I found her, and she doesn't look bad for preloved. And I had to get these coordinating Orans on Hermes.com.
> 
> View attachment 4287833
> 
> 
> They go great with the scarf and Clic Clac I bought the week before:
> View attachment 4287843


That scarf looks unbelievable with that bag. *drool*


----------



## Iris Gris

mcpro said:


> Avalon blanket
> glove holder
> oran sandals (gold)
> space shopping scarf
> View attachment 4289122


That’s the Space Shopping that I wanted, but they didn’t have it so I bought a different color. Yours reminds me of a page from a graphic novel or comic book. I love it.


----------



## Iris Gris

Dany_37 said:


> Just purchased about an hour ago K35 in Gold...over the moon


Pix please!!! So happy for you! If yours is GHW, we’re bag twins.


----------



## winks

Livia1 said:


> Yes and no
> I have wide feet and a high arch (lucky me, right?) plus they are boots, so I went up half a size for comfort.
> I swear, they feel like slippers. My first day wearing them, I was more or less standing for 9 hours and I felt as comfortable as ever when I got home.
> I still think I might have been fine with my regular size but again, seeing as they are boots, I like that there is a little more room.
> 
> Hope that helps.



ok - i am sold [emoji23] thank you!


----------



## Dany_37

Iris Gris said:


> Pix please!!! So happy for you! If yours is GHW, we’re bag twins.


It’s GHW


----------



## Dany_37

Iris Gris said:


> Pix please!!! So happy for you! If yours is GHW, we’re bag twins.


It’s pre-loved, authenticated by the lovely bababebi and in transit but as soon as it arrives I will show pics, thanks!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sparkly is ALWAYS a good idea! Congrats!


Thank you!! I totally agree!!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Onthego said:


> Such pretty toes. Orans really only work with pretty toes. Gorgeous Orans too. I have ugly toes, so no Orans for me.


That gelish pedicure before my trip definitely helped, I promise!!  And yes the sparkly orans added some points too!


----------



## dooneybaby

Iris Gris said:


> That scarf looks unbelievable with that bag. *drool*


Thanks so much! I can't wait for the summer so I can once again wear my bright colors!


----------



## TraceySH

I posted yesterday on the 24/24 thread, but here is my new bleu brighton in the 29 size....LOVE that an iPhone plus fits in the back slip pocket (a one up over the K for me in terms of access...). It's soft yet structured, size is perfect. I will probably get a longer, wider strap tho. I didn't think I would love this color blue so much!! It's a PERFECT blue for me!


----------



## Notorious Pink

shellan310 said:


> Love at first sight.
> K28 sellier bleu Izmir



GORGEOUS [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Purrsey

TraceySH said:


> I posted yesterday on the 24/24 thread, but here is my new bleu brighton in the 29 size....LOVE that an iPhone plus fits in the back slip pocket (a one up over the K for me in terms of access...). It's soft yet structured, size is perfect. I will probably get a longer, wider strap tho. I didn't think I would love this color blue so much!! It's a PERFECT blue for me!



I’ve been waiting for blue Brighton for almost a  year. It’s such a beautiful blue I agree. My wait is over. Soon. Getting my lindy 26 next week 

Congrats to you!


----------



## TraceySH

TraceySH said:


> I posted yesterday on the 24/24 thread, but here is my new bleu brighton in the 29 size....LOVE that an iPhone plus fits in the back slip pocket (a one up over the K for me in terms of access...). It's soft yet structured, size is perfect. I will probably get a longer, wider strap tho. I didn't think I would love this color blue so much!! It's a PERFECT blue for me!





Purrsey said:


> I’ve been waiting for blue Brighton for almost a  year. It’s such a beautiful blue I agree. My wait is over. Soon. Getting my lindy 26 next week
> 
> Congrats to you!


Congrats to YOU! I can’t wait to see!!!


----------



## noegirl

Vert Cypress k28 Togo ghw.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

noegirl said:


> Vert Cypress k28 Togo ghw.


She's gorgeous dear!!!! Congrats to you and just in time to ring in the New Year!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Elegantlytwist said:


> A little souvenir from Vienna  the crystals are too pretty to pass up!!


I have been going back and forth on getting these! They r sooooo beautiful on u!!!


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's gorgeous dear!!!! Congrats to you and just in time to ring in the New Year!




Thank you!!! Yes she’s coming out for NYE!!! Im so excited!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

noegirl said:


> Thank you!!! Yes she’s coming out for NYE!!! Im so excited!


Thats awesome!
So I'm curious... does VC scratch your green itch or do u still want malachite in same spec?


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thats awesome!
> So I'm curious... does VC scratch your green itch or do u still want malachite in same spec?




Hahaha I still want malachite as well, but open to a C Or k28. I have quite a few greens on my list vert vertigo, vert verone and malachite, sigh. Maybe not all k28s though. I need a strategy huh


----------



## peggioka

Just got back from Paris.  Some little stuff from FSH: 16mm barenia/chamonix natural belt kit and vert cactus calvi.  The SA told me that the barenia leather is the heritage leather but the belt is not so often in the barenia.  So excited to finally get a calvi and it’s so useful for me.


----------



## noegirl

peggioka said:


> View attachment 4291484
> View attachment 4291485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back from Paris.  Some little stuff from FSH: 16mm barenia/chamonix natural belt kit and vert cactus calvi.  The SA told me that the barenia leather is the heritage leather but the belt is not so often in the barenia.  So excited to finally get a calvi and it’s so useful for me.




Ohh that cactus is gorgeous!!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Hahaha I still want malachite as well, but open to a C Or k28. I have quite a few greens on my list vert vertigo, vert verone and malachite, sigh. Maybe not all k28s though. I need a strategy huh



Welcome to the green addict club!


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Welcome to the green addict club!


Hahaha you and me babe!! Oh and the new color cactus is also amazing hahaha


----------



## TraceySH

Black 24/24 ❤️


----------



## tadhana

TresBeauHermes said:


> What gorgeous color!  Congrats!





BBC said:


> GORGEOUS [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have been going back and forth on getting these! They r sooooo beautiful on u!!!


Thank you!!  Once I put them on, I said yes without hesitation. They’re that beautiful!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Christmas gift from hubby  CDC in Amethyst


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> Christmas gift from hubby  CDC in Amethyst


Wow! The purple is really rich and vibrant. Mesmerizing! What a wonderful pressie. Props to the hubs!


----------



## seasounds

This year has been one of "new-to-me"s:  my latest in action.  Tohu Bohu!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TeeCee77 said:


> Christmas gift from hubby  CDC in Amethyst


 how beautiful!  Hats off to your DH on a nice Choice! Happy holidays @TeeCee77


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Christmas gift from hubby  CDC in Amethyst


Wow, what a gorgeous colour! Your hubby got major brownie points!


----------



## TeeCee77

Cygne18 said:


> Wow! The purple is really rich and vibrant. Mesmerizing! What a wonderful pressie. Props to the hubs!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## TeeCee77

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous colour! Your hubby got major brownie points!





PoppyLadyBird said:


> how beautiful!  Hats off to your DH on a nice Choice! Happy holidays @TeeCee77



Thank you both! I am so happy with it and can’t wait to get my SO with it’s pop of purple to match!! Happy Holidays!


----------



## CocoLover27

Last purchase for 2018!
Retail Therapy for myself !  
Happy New year !


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## noegirl

foreverbagslove said:


>



Congrats!! That’s my favorite perfume!!!


----------



## Purrsey

L26 Brighton Blue


----------



## TraceySH

Purrsey said:


> L26 Brighton Blue


Stunning!!


----------



## Lucynancy

Purrsey said:


> L26 Brighton Blue


Love this blue!!


----------



## FreddieMac

Just received my final purchase of the year - SS18 Des Chevaux Sous Le Capot men’s CSGM in CW06 gris/marine/orange, just ahead of the dreaded and predicted at 10%+ price rise.

I’m OFFICCIALLY on ban island until the end of the year... I don’t know how I’ll cope!

Happy New Year all!


----------



## fabuleux

I purchased these “Sibérie” boots yesterday and I absolutely adore them! The calf leather is incredible and the details are stunning. This is my second pair of H shoes. My first, of course, was a pair of Izmir.


----------



## doctor_top

B in noir  yesterday


----------



## niki_y

I was thrilled to finally see this new red yesterday.  Rouge de coeur is a true red that reminds me of Valentine’s Day!  I couldn’t say no to this gorgeous mini roulis and made it my last H purchase of 2018!  Have a happy new year everyone!


----------



## noegirl

niki_y said:


> I was thrilled to finally see this new red yesterday.  Rouge de coeur is a true red that reminds me of Valentine’s Day!  I couldn’t say no to this gorgeous mini roulis and made it my last H purchase of 2018!  Have a happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293373
> 
> View attachment 4293378


Wow stunning red!!!! Congrats dear!


----------



## crisbac

Christmas gift from DH! Herbag Zip 31! 


Happy New Year, my dear tPFers!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fabuleux said:


> I purchased these “Sibérie” boots yesterday and I absolutely adore them! The calf leather is incredible and the details are stunning. This is my second pair of H shoes. My first, of course, was a pair of Izmir.
> View attachment 4293232
> View attachment 4293233


Gosh those are lovely boots! Congrats! and Happy New Year!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

doctor_top said:


> View attachment 4293264
> View attachment 4293265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B in noir  yesterday


Wowwwww what a gorgeous way to start 2019!  Congrats and Happy New Year!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

niki_y said:


> I was thrilled to finally see this new red yesterday.  Rouge de coeur is a true red that reminds me of Valentine’s Day!  I couldn’t say no to this gorgeous mini roulis and made it my last H purchase of 2018!  Have a happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293373
> 
> View attachment 4293378


Gorgeous colour! Congrats and Happy New Year!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Christmas gift from DH! Herbag Zip 31!
> View attachment 4293690
> 
> Happy New Year, my dear tPFers!


Wow! Major brownie points for your DH!  Congrats and Happy New Year dear Crisbac!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! Major brownie points for your DH!  Congrats and Happy New Year dear Crisbac!


Thank you so so much!  Happy 2019, my dear TresBeauHermes!  May the new year bring lots of orange boxes!


----------



## Rhl2987

fabuleux said:


> I purchased these “Sibérie” boots yesterday and I absolutely adore them! The calf leather is incredible and the details are stunning. This is my second pair of H shoes. My first, of course, was a pair of Izmir.
> View attachment 4293232
> View attachment 4293233


I saw these in the store and actually wanted them for myself (instead of any of the ladies’ boots). I would love to see mod shots when you wear them! They seem very usable and practical. They’re gorgeous.


----------



## Rhl2987

niki_y said:


> I was thrilled to finally see this new red yesterday.  Rouge de coeur is a true red that reminds me of Valentine’s Day!  I couldn’t say no to this gorgeous mini roulis and made it my last H purchase of 2018!  Have a happy new year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4293373
> 
> View attachment 4293378


YES!!! Lovely color! Can’t wait to see mod shots of you using this one!


----------



## DDCHA

MotoChiq said:


> Lol! You didn’t miss it. I just didn’t post it.


I lOVE THESE ALL BUT ESPECIALLY THE FIRST!!! What is that stye and colorway???


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> I saw these in the store and actually wanted them for myself (instead of any of the ladies’ boots). I would love to see mod shots when you wear them! They seem very usable and practical. They’re gorgeous.


Same! Wish they made these in women sizes


----------



## fabuleux

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gosh those are lovely boots! Congrats! and Happy New Year!


Thank you so much! I can’t wait to wear them!


----------



## MotoChiq

DDCHA said:


> I lOVE THESE ALL BUT ESPECIALLY THE FIRST!!! What is that stye and colorway???



Hi @DDCHA, here’s the tag


----------



## fashionmaven999

fabuleux said:


> I purchased these “Sibérie” boots yesterday and I absolutely adore them! The calf leather is incredible and the details are stunning. This is my second pair of H shoes. My first, of course, was a pair of Izmir.
> View attachment 4293232
> View attachment 4293233



These are lovely!


----------



## DDCHA

MotoChiq said:


> Hi @DDCHA, here’s the tag
> 
> View attachment 4293740



Thank you soooo much!!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Christmas gift from DH! Herbag Zip 31!
> View attachment 4293690
> 
> Happy New Year, my dear tPFers!


OMG my dearest friend!  She is magnifique  So happy for you beautiful @crisbac !  Enjoy your new baby !


----------



## Iris Gris

My final haul of 2018... I need to move to Ban Island for 2019 (as if). Empty twilly box contained a Folklore in green/grey/black, which is currently on a bag.


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> OMG my dearest friend!  She is magnifique  So happy for you beautiful @crisbac !  Enjoy your new baby !


Thank you very very much, my dearest PetiteParisChic!  I'm so happy with my Herbag!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Iris Gris said:


> View attachment 4293807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My final haul of 2018... I need to move to Ban Island for 2019 (as if). Empty twilly box contained a Folklore in green/grey/black, which is currently on a bag.


Very nice haul!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Last H item for 2018 from my BF. Also, last batch of roasted chestnuts! 
Bye-Bye 2018!


----------



## Fab41

my previous SA left Hermes... first purchase with new SA.. last for 2018..almost missed out on these... took them a while to find the pair in store, the suspense! my first H sneaker, definitely gorg and comfy..


----------



## Dany_37

Just purchased an Evelyne in Etain and the Tohu Bohu Twilly (for my Kelly) that I had been looking for like forever! Now looking for a twilly for my Evelyne before I head to Ban Island for 2019 (lol) but not sure which I like for her yet...anybody have any good suggestions?


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Last H item for 2018 from my BF. Also, last batch of roasted chestnuts!
> Bye-Bye 2018!
> View attachment 4293832
> 
> View attachment 4293831


Adorable Jaguar Quetzal, dear TresBeauHermes!  Major brownie points for your BF too! Love that CW! (And the chestnuts!)  Enjoy!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Adorable Jaguar Quetzal, dear TresBeauHermes!  Major brownie points for your BF too! Love that CW! (And the chestnuts!)  Enjoy!


Thank you dear Crisbac! You are always so kind!  Now if only peeling them were easy....


----------



## Notorious Pink

fabuleux said:


> I purchased these “Sibérie” boots yesterday and I absolutely adore them! The calf leather is incredible and the details are stunning. This is my second pair of H shoes. My first, of course, was a pair of Izmir.
> View attachment 4293232
> View attachment 4293233



Wow, these are gorgeous. I wonder if they make them small enough for ladies? 



crisbac said:


> Christmas gift from DH! Herbag Zip 31!
> View attachment 4293690
> 
> Happy New Year, my dear tPFers!



Fabulous gift! Congratulations!!! 



Iris Gris said:


> View attachment 4293807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My final haul of 2018... I need to move to Ban Island for 2019 (as if). Empty twilly box contained a Folklore in green/grey/black, which is currently on a bag.



Awesome choices!!!


----------



## birkin10600

My SO Soya gloves in bleu nuit color with rose gold hardware arrived after 3 months waiting. Thanks for letting me share. Wish everyone a prosperous and fabulous year 2019![emoji322] [emoji312] [emoji324] [emoji320]


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkin10600 said:


> My SO Soya gloves in bleu nuit color with rose gold hardware arrived after 3 months waiting. Thanks for letting me share. Wish everyone a prosperous and fabulous year 2019![emoji322] [emoji312] [emoji324] [emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294274



wow, these are soooo pretty!


----------



## birkin10600

BBC said:


> wow, these are soooo pretty!


Thank you gorgeous BBC! [emoji7]


----------



## nvie

DH cannot understand why I need to add another Charniere bracelet but he got it anyway because I like it [emoji16]

Letters Au Carre, Positif Negatif in palladium hardware. I love how HERMES PARIS is discreetly spelled out.


----------



## crisbac

BBC said:


> Fabulous gift! Congratulations!!!


Thank you so much, my dear BBC!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

birkin10600 said:


> My SO Soya gloves in bleu nuit color with rose gold hardware arrived after 3 months waiting. Thanks for letting me share. Wish everyone a prosperous and fabulous year 2019![emoji322] [emoji312] [emoji324] [emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294274


Ohhh love these and you hung them so beautifully from that amazing K!!! They are stunning!
Congrats and Happy New Year love!!!!


----------



## Dany_37

Finally she arrives...my “new-to-me” K35 Gold Veau Grain Couchevel Authenticated by the awesome and lovely bababebi


----------



## bagnut1

Dany_37 said:


> Finally she arrives...my “new-to-me” K35 Gold Veau Grain Couchevel Authenticated by the awesome and lovely bababebi


gorgeous congrats!


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> You're very welcome! Yay! you got them! Pics please when you get them! Dying to know which colors you'll get!
> I think online orders doesn't count on ban island



These were the colors I received.   I kept the noir/rouge h change purse.  I returned the graphite/etoupe (slightly damaged [emoji24]) and capucine/crevette (didn't match my bag and SLG collection).


----------



## jaz_o

Styleanyone said:


> @jaz_o, the Xmas boxes are not with the orange boxes where the SA usually pack the goodies. I saw the guy went inside their room, and came out with 2 Xmas boxes.



My store stored the Christmas boxes with the regular boxes and bags, but I had to ask my SA for the Christmas packaging during my second visit. [emoji58]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> These were the colors I received.   I kept the noir/rouge h change purse.  I returned the graphite/etoupe (slightly damaged [emoji24]) and capucine/crevette (didn't match my bag and SLG collection).


Wow! you scored on nice colour!  Congrats! Isn't it amazing that the price is lower and yet, you get a fairly large dustbag, which doesn't come with Calvi??? These are much more fun! Have fun shaping them!!


----------



## jaz_o

fabuleux said:


> I purchased these “Sibérie” boots yesterday and I absolutely adore them! The calf leather is incredible and the details are stunning. This is my second pair of H shoes. My first, of course, was a pair of Izmir.
> View attachment 4293232
> View attachment 4293233



They're gorgeous!  I was wondering if the fit is narrow?


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! you scored on nice colour!  Congrats! [emoji813]Isn't it amazing that the price is lower and yet, you get a fairly large dustbag, which doesn't come with Calvi??? These are much more fun! Have fun shaping them!!



Thanks! [emoji5] I love that the price is cheaper than Calvi and it holds over 20 cards!  If I visit Sevrès again, I may buy the croc version. 

I was offered a croc Calvi at FSH last year, but the price was too steep. [emoji17]


----------



## birkin10600

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhh love these and you hung them so beautifully from that amazing K!!! They are stunning!
> Congrats and Happy New Year love!!!!


Awww.... thank you for your nice compliments my dear I_F! Happy New Year to you too and your family![emoji322] [emoji324] [emoji312] [emoji320] [emoji323]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

BBC said:


> Wow, these are gorgeous. I wonder if they make them small enough for ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous gift! Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome choices!!!


BBC, they make a very similar pair called Still for us, except it’s all black leather (or black soles and and taupe suede) and no zipper.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

birkin10600 said:


> My SO Soya gloves in bleu nuit color with rose gold hardware arrived after 3 months waiting. Thanks for letting me share. Wish everyone a prosperous and fabulous year 2019![emoji322] [emoji312] [emoji324] [emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294274


Wow! Gorgeous gloves and K! Is that a little pink glove charm I spy?? Congrats! Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Dany_37 said:


> Finally she arrives...my “new-to-me” K35 Gold Veau Grain Couchevel Authenticated by the awesome and lovely bababebi


Gorgeous!  Congrats! The red twilly looks lovely with your K!


----------



## danilux

B30 Togo with rose gold hw


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> BBC, they make a very similar pair called Still for us, except it’s all black leather (or black soles and and taupe suede) and no zipper.


Darn it! Bought different brand booties and told myself NO MORE BOOTS....then I see these.....I'm just gonna have to blame you, my dear blondissima!!!


----------



## diane278

Just before Christmas, I requested a couple of scarves that would work with my sleeveless navy coat.  This is one of two that my SA suggested. And, no, a wool sleeveless coat is not all that practical, but I try to never let common sense overrule my impulsive decisions. Anyway, I wore the scarf today....


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Darn it! Bought different brand booties and told myself NO MORE BOOTS....then I see these.....I'm just gonna have to blame you, my dear blondissima!!!


I’ll happily take the blame, my dear TresBeauHermes! 
It took me a long time to be sold on a pair ‘combat’ boots. I found them to be very unflattering most of the time. These are shaped like a beautiful pair of women’s brogues, so they make your feet look delicate, not like a pair of clown shoes (like the other ‘luxury’ ones I tried the last time). I got them at the end of October, so I’m sure they’re still around. Good luck!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> Just before Christmas, I requested a couple of scarves that would work with my sleeveless navy coat.  This is one of two that my SA suggested. And, no, a wool sleeveless coat is not all that practical, but I try to never let common sense overrule my impulsive decisions. Anyway, I wore the scarf today....
> View attachment 4294826


Gorgeous sleeveless coat!  Your entire outfit is beautifully coordinated! I find impulse purchases to be almost always the best purchases; the problem for me is not the impulse, but the frequency!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diane278 said:


> I try to never let common sense overrule my impulsive decisions


Words to live by in 2019! 
Thank you, Diane!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> I’ll happily take the blame, my dear TresBeauHermes!
> It took me a long time to be sold on a pair ‘combat’ boots. I found them to be very unflattering most of the time. These are shaped like a beautiful pair of women’s brogues, so they make your feet look delicate, not like a pair of clown shoes (like the other ‘luxury’ ones I tried the last time). I got them at the end of October, so I’m sure they’re still around. Good luck!


Sigh....my thoughts exactly...very feminine combatty booties....your fault!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sigh....my thoughts exactly...very feminine combatty booties....your fault!


If you can’t find them, you’re a good kitty and we’re the same size, I’ll lend them to ya


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> If you can’t find them, you’re a good kitty and we’re the same size, I’ll lend them to ya


Ahahahahaha! Okay!


----------



## Rhl2987

TresBeauHermes said:


> Darn it! Bought different brand booties and told myself NO MORE BOOTS....then I see these.....I'm just gonna have to blame you, my dear blondissima!!!





blondissima777 said:


> I’ll happily take the blame, my dear TresBeauHermes!
> It took me a long time to be sold on a pair ‘combat’ boots. I found them to be very unflattering most of the time. These are shaped like a beautiful pair of women’s brogues, so they make your feet look delicate, not like a pair of clown shoes (like the other ‘luxury’ ones I tried the last time). I got them at the end of October, so I’m sure they’re still around. Good luck!


I love these and just picked them up today. Glad to be twins with you @blondissima777! I like combat boots but only own two pairs, including these. I think stock is dwindling as there were only 2 left in the country in my size and my SA brought one in for me. @TresBeauHermes, I hope you get them too! Be aware that the toe does come to a bit of a point, which wasn't the most comfortable so I went up a half size from the first ones I tried on.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nvie said:


> DH cannot understand why I need to add another Charniere bracelet but he got it anyway because I like it [emoji16]
> 
> Letters Au Carre, Positif Negatif in palladium hardware. I love how HERMES PARIS is discreetly spelled out.



Wow, I love both the charniere and the watch! So pretty!


----------



## Notorious Pink

danilux said:


> B30 Togo with rose gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294817



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rhl2987 said:


> I love these and just picked them up today. Glad to be twins with you @blondissima777! I like combat boots but only own two pairs, including these. I think stock is dwindling as there were only 2 left in the country in my size and my SA brought one in for me. @TresBeauHermes, I hope you get them too! Be aware that the toe does come to a bit of a point, which wasn't the most comfortable so I went up a half size from the first ones I tried on.


Thank you for the tips, Rhl2987! Great advise about half size up! Gosh, only 2 in your size???  I have an appt with my SA tomorrow, so I will ask her...toes crossed... Oh wait...I'm not suppose to buy another bootie...oh wait... I can blame  @blondissima777 so its okay ! Thanks again!


----------



## Notorious Pink

fabuleux said:


> I purchased these “Sibérie” boots yesterday and I absolutely adore them! The calf leather is incredible and the details are stunning. This is my second pair of H shoes. My first, of course, was a pair of Izmir. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4293232
> View attachment 4293233





blondissima777 said:


> BBC, they make a very similar pair called Still for us, except it’s all black leather (or black soles and and taupe suede) and no zipper.








Quoting both for comparison. I admit I do prefer the men’s version a bit (are they taller?), I will have to try them on. And yes, I too JUST bought a pair of boots!!!  They are very similar to a pair I spotted in Austria last winter...






But of course the Hermès pairs are totally different, right???


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Rhl2987 said:


> I love these and just picked them up today. Glad to be twins with you @blondissima777! I like combat boots but only own two pairs, including these. I think stock is dwindling as there were only 2 left in the country in my size and my SA brought one in for me. @TresBeauHermes, I hope you get them too! Be aware that the toe does come to a bit of a point, which wasn't the most comfortable so I went up a half size from the first ones I tried on.


So happy to be twinning with you, Rhl2987! I bought the display ones. I think they had another pair left in another size. I wanted to try half a size bigger (for when you walk a lot and your feet get swollen), but they didn’t have it. So far so good though. Enjoy yours!!!
@TresBeauHermes hope you get a pair tomorrow!!
@BBC the heels on mine are pretty high. I think you can Google the men’s ones for comparison. Let me know and I can measure mine if you want. And yes, they are different from the ones you posted above. Didn’t you see my pictures? (Nevermind. Now the pictures loaded  )


----------



## diane278

blondissima777 said:


> BBC, they make a very similar pair called Still for us, except it’s all black leather (or black soles and and taupe suede) and no zipper.


I’m always on the lookout for boots that have the hiking boot vibe. These are definitely drool-worthy!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diane278 said:


> I’m always on the lookout for boots that have the hiking boot vibe. These are definitely drool-worthy!


Thank you, Diane!
It took a lot of trials, but these didn’t need a lot of convincing


----------



## jaz_o

danilux said:


> B30 Togo with rose gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294817



Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BBC said:


> Quoting both for comparison. I admit I do prefer the men’s version a bit (are they taller?), I will have to try them on. And yes, I too JUST bought a pair of boots!!!  They are very similar to a pair I spotted in Austria last winter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course the Hermès pairs are totally different, right???


Yes! Yes!  I Like that way of thinking! there's booties, and then there's H booties!


----------



## jaz_o

blondissima777 said:


> BBC, they make a very similar pair called Still for us, except it’s all black leather (or black soles and and taupe suede) and no zipper.



I've been looking for these since November.  Unfortunately, my store didn't carry them and they only offer it in men's online.  

Are these booties are wider than Neo booties?  I tried Neo at Crystals and the SA that assisted me said women's footwear are overall more narrow this year.

StyledbyShiShi posted on IG that Still booties are comfortable than Chanel booties.


----------



## Rhl2987

jaz_o said:


> I've been looking for these since November.  Unfortunately, my store didn't carry them and they only offer it in men's online.
> 
> Are these booties are wider than Neo booties?  I tried Neo at Crystals and the SA that assisted me said women's footwear are overall more narrow this year.
> 
> StyledbyShiShi posted on IG that Still booties are comfortable than Chanel booties.


I have these boots and the Neo boots in suede. The Neo are roomier but that could be because the suede is very soft and leaves room for my wider foot. These boots are only tight in the very front of the foot because the toe comes to a point, so they are narrower. 

Are you able to have your SA bring them in for you in the size you most commonly wear?


----------



## jaz_o

My December haul even though I was supposed to be on ban island. [emoji23]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

jaz_o said:


> I've been looking for these since November.  Unfortunately, my store didn't carry them and they only offer it in men's online.
> 
> Are these booties are wider than Neo booties?  I tried Neo at Crystals and the SA that assisted me said women's footwear are overall more narrow this year.
> 
> StyledbyShiShi posted on IG that Still booties are comfortable than Chanel booties.


I’m so sorry to hear that, jaz 
I only own leather soled Chanel shoes and boots so it’s hard to compare. I did try a pair of Vuitton OTK black shearling with a monogram stripe on the back that was almost like walking on semi-flexible blocks lol
These are pretty comfortable. My Neos are pretty roomy. These fit comfortably with no room to spare BUT they are half a size smaller; plus the Neo leather is very soft and it stretches. I’d say this would take longer to stretch.
It’s definitely a smaller fit than the Neo and the Paris loafers. I tried a brand new pair of Neos not long ago and they are definitely bigger than the Still (even with no stretching).


----------



## Dany_37

bagnut1 said:


> gorgeous congrats!


Thank You!


----------



## Dany_37

Thank you so much!


----------



## jaz_o

Rhl2987 said:


> I have these boots and the Neo boots in suede. The Neo are roomier but that could be because the suede is very soft and leaves room for my wider foot. These boots are only tight in the very front of the foot because the toe comes to a point, so they are narrower.
> 
> Are you able to have your SA bring them in for you in the size you most commonly wear?





blondissima777 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that, jaz
> I only own leather soled Chanel shoes and boots so it’s hard to compare. I did try a pair of Vuitton OTK black shearling with a monogram stripe on the back that was almost like walking on semi-flexible blocks lol
> These are pretty comfortable. My Neos are pretty roomy. These fit comfortably with no room to spare BUT I’m not sure if they’re half a size smaller or the same size as the Neo (I think they are the same size); plus the Neo leather is very soft and it stretches. I’d say this would take longer to stretch.
> It’s definitely a smaller fit than the Neo and the Paris loafers. I tried a brand new pair of Neos not long ago and they are definitely bigger than the Still (even with no stretching).



Unfortunately, my home store is a 2.5 hour flight away. [emoji17]  I only make small purchases (soap, etc.) at my local store.

I'm traveling later this month and I'll email the local store to see if they have the Still booties in stock.  I think they'll be tight for me.  

Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## innerpeace85

birkin10600 said:


> My SO Soya gloves in bleu nuit color with rose gold hardware arrived after 3 months waiting. Thanks for letting me share. Wish everyone a prosperous and fabulous year 2019![emoji322] [emoji312] [emoji324] [emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294274


Love it!!


----------



## fabuleux

jaz_o said:


> They're gorgeous!  I was wondering if the fit is narrow?


Overall, they run a half size larger. I m going to add an insert when I get home.


----------



## jaz_o

fabuleux said:


> Overall, they run a half size larger. I m going to add an insert when I get home.



Thanks for letting me know! [emoji4]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

jaz_o said:


> Unfortunately, my home store is a 2.5 hour flight away. [emoji17]  I only make small purchases (soap, etc.) at my local store.
> 
> I'm traveling later this month and I'll email the local store to see if they have the Still booties in stock.  I think they'll be tight for me.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share!


No problem at all! Maybe ask your home H if they can send them to your local H and if they do not work out you just send them back?


----------



## MsAli

PetiteParisChic said:


> You look très chic @MsAli! I’m loving hats lately too  Your poncho & your boots are superbe! Have a lovely weekend


Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> My December haul even though I was supposed to be on ban island. [emoji23]


Nice haul jaz_o! I see the lovely colour Petit H case! I love the stir stick (is that what it is?)  
Ban Island? what ban island?


----------



## DDCHA

MarvelGirl said:


> Twins! Congrats on your Rocabar Poncho! You look fantastic in it and will get so much wear out of it. I have had mine for a few years now and she still looks gorgeous. Please don't forget to post your pics in the Ode to Poncho thread as well. There are quite a few of us that are twins or cousins with you on this beauty and would love to share in your joy. Enjoy in the best of health and happiness! Congrats again!


Fab!! How tall are you?? Concerned it might be too long on me as I am only 5'3~


----------



## jaz_o

blondissima777 said:


> No problem at all! Maybe ask your home H if they can send them to your local H and if they do not work out you just send them back?



My home store didn't have the boots when I visited a couple of months ago.  Oh wells.


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> Nice haul jaz_o! I see the lovely colour Petit H case! I love the stir stick (is that what it is?)
> Ban Island? what ban island?



Thanks! [emoji5] Yup, it's a coffee stirring rod.  Since I was supposed to be ban island, I didn't spend much (pop book, hand towel, hand soap, and stirring rod).  My husband gifted the petit h change purse as my Christmas present. [emoji4]


----------



## Amka

My first purchase of the year! I am still dreaming of a so black rodeo charm, but this one is pretty enough to satisfy me for now.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> Thanks! [emoji5] Yup, it's a coffee stirring rod.  Since I was supposed to be ban island, I didn't spend much (pop book, hand towel, hand soap, and stirring rod).  My husband gifted the petit h change purse as my Christmas present. [emoji4]


Brownie points to your DH!  May I trouble you in asking for the Ref# of the stir? Going to ask my SA for them (you enabler you! ) but can't find it online... TIA!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Amka said:


> My first purchase of the year! I am still dreaming of a so black rodeo charm, but this one is pretty enough to satisfy me for now.
> View attachment 4296362


Wowwww! congrats!


----------



## Amka

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowwww! congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## TeeCee77

acrowcounted said:


> Aline Mini Bag
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/aline-mini-bag-H076237CK34/



Thank you!


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> Brownie points to your DH!  May I trouble you in asking for the Ref# of the stir? Going to ask my SA for them (you enabler you! ) but can't find it online... TIA!



It's called Rallye 24 coffee stirrer in stainless steel and it's 10cm long.  The reference number is P132016P. 

We enable each other!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> It's called Rallye 24 coffee stirrer in stainless steel and it's 10cm long.  The reference number is P132016P.
> 
> We enable each other!


Ahahahaha Thank you for the info, my fellow enabler!  We're even now!


----------



## brenpanda

Amka said:


> My first purchase of the year! I am still dreaming of a so black rodeo charm, but this one is pretty enough to satisfy me for now.
> View attachment 4296362


Love the color combo! Enjoy


----------



## feeefeee

My lovely SA just brought my first bag of the year!


----------



## Rhl2987

feeefeee said:


> My lovely SA just brought my first bag of the year!



Lovely. Gris asphalte? Would love to see some mod shots of this one! Congrats!


----------



## adb

My latest love ❤️


----------



## feeefeee

Rhl2987 said:


> Lovely. Gris asphalte? Would love to see some mod shots of this one! Congrats!



Yes, Gris asphalte, one of my favourite neutral colors!


----------



## doloresmia

feeefeee said:


> My lovely SA just brought my first bag of the year!



I saw this style in a store over Christmas. Gorgeous! Please post loads of action shots!


----------



## Toronto Carre

fabuleux said:


> I purchased these “Sibérie” boots yesterday and I absolutely adore them! The calf leather is incredible and the details are stunning. This is my second pair of H shoes. My first, of course, was a pair of Izmir.
> View attachment 4293232
> View attachment 4293233



I also NEED these boots. I have big feet, so maybe a man's size will work.


----------



## fabuleux

Toronto Carre said:


> I also NEED these boots. I have big feet, so maybe a man's size will work.


Hurry up!!


----------



## meowlett

Don't think this counts as an escape from Ban Island.


----------



## Luvleo

very nice @meowlett 
May I ask how much the top was? I love the length on you!
Thx in advance


----------



## meowlett

Luvleo said:


> very nice @meowlett
> May I ask how much the top was? I love the length on you!
> Thx in advance


$2600 plus tax.


----------



## TeeCee77

So... visited my store today to cure a headache (made sense to me) and ended up getting a farandole long necklace and THIS. I don’t know what it’s called. And it seems like a a bit of a silly way to spend $$, but I LOVE it.  Was walking out and my SA showed to me. It’s for storing/traveling with H bracelets (or other bracelets). I always struggle finding a way to bring all my H bracelets without banging them all together. So it’s a beautifully padded tube that is a perfect fit with dividers between each bracelets!!! Love!


----------



## pursenbootz

blondissima777 said:


> BBC, they make a very similar pair called Still for us, except it’s all black leather (or black soles and and taupe suede) and no zipper.



Oh wow those boots are amazing!!


----------



## Rhl2987

TeeCee77 said:


> So... visited my store today to cure a headache (made sense to me) and ended up getting a farandole long necklace and THIS. I don’t know what it’s called. And it seems like a a bit of a silly way to spend $$, but I LOVE it.  Was walking out and my SA showed to me. It’s for storing/traveling with H bracelets (or other bracelets). I always struggle finding a way to bring all my H bracelets without banging them all together. So it’s a beautifully padded tube that is a perfect fit with dividers between each bracelets!!! Love!


OMG. I must have this!! Can you share a code or any information you have on it please?


----------



## GoldFish8

TeeCee77 said:


> So... visited my store today to cure a headache (made sense to me) and ended up getting a farandole long necklace and THIS. I don’t know what it’s called. And it seems like a a bit of a silly way to spend $$, but I LOVE it.  Was walking out and my SA showed to me. It’s for storing/traveling with H bracelets (or other bracelets). I always struggle finding a way to bring all my H bracelets without banging them all together. So it’s a beautifully padded tube that is a perfect fit with dividers between each bracelets!!! Love!


Would this work to store combo bracelets and watches?


----------



## meowlett

GoldFish8 said:


> Would this work to store combo bracelets and watches?


BTW, you and I might this gadget.  While one gold Kelly bracelet won't set off the TSA metal detector, a stack of two certainly sets it off.


----------



## TeeCee77

GoldFish8 said:


> Would this work to store combo bracelets and watches?





Rhl2987 said:


> OMG. I must have this!! Can you share a code or any information you have on it please?



It’s awesome! Glad I’m not the only one that thinks so hehe.  Info is below along with some pictures of a CDC, enamel, and watch in it. If I was going to store my watch I would probably put a little watch pillow in the strap so it’s not flailing around. Otherwise it seems great for everything! [emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Don't think this counts as an escape from Ban Island.
> View attachment 4299122
> 
> View attachment 4299126
> 
> View attachment 4299125
> 
> View attachment 4299123


Just love that Astrologies top on you  But, No...wait, I thought it was only the top you purchased! You have DEFINITELY escaped from Band Island!  Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> So... visited my store today to cure a headache (made sense to me) and ended up getting a farandole long necklace and THIS. I don’t know what it’s called. And it seems like a a bit of a silly way to spend $$, but I LOVE it.  Was walking out and my SA showed to me. It’s for storing/traveling with H bracelets (or other bracelets). I always struggle finding a way to bring all my H bracelets without banging them all together. So it’s a beautifully padded tube that is a perfect fit with dividers between each bracelets!!! Love!


Very nice! Love the design! Congrats! Definitely going to ask my SA for this! Thanks for sharing!  I wonder if you can also use it to put a bottle of wine in it???


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> Just love that Astrologies top on you  But, No...wait, I thought it was only the top you purchased! You have DEFINITELY escaped from Band Island!  Congrats on your purchases!


Rodeos don't count!  And I don't think tea cups should either.


----------



## TeeCee77

TresBeauHermes said:


> Very nice! Love the design! Congrats! Definitely going to ask my SA for this! Thanks for sharing!  I wonder if you also use it to put a bottle of wine in it???



Haha [emoji23] a half bottle would definitely fit! I thought for a second I was nuts, but it’s just SO cool!!! Hope you can find one too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Haha [emoji23] a half bottle would definitely fit! I thought for a second I was nuts, but it’s just SO cool!!! Hope you can find one too!


Oh good!  half bottle champagne!  Dual purpose!  I'm sold! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## ayc

TeeCee77 said:


> So... visited my store today to cure a headache (made sense to me) and ended up getting a farandole long necklace and THIS. I don’t know what it’s called. And it seems like a a bit of a silly way to spend $$, but I LOVE it.  Was walking out and my SA showed to me. It’s for storing/traveling with H bracelets (or other bracelets). I always struggle finding a way to bring all my H bracelets without banging them all together. So it’s a beautifully padded tube that is a perfect fit with dividers between each bracelets!!! Love!


this is great... do you know how many bracelets/watches it can hold?
TIA


----------



## TeeCee77

ayc said:


> this is great... do you know how many bracelets/watches it can hold?
> TIA



So it comes with 5 divider things so should fit 6  bracelets/watches. Probably not 6 CDCs, but it fit my 2 plus regular enamel.


----------



## MotoChiq

Twillies don’t count!


----------



## ayc

TeeCee77 said:


> So it comes with 5 divider things so should fit 6  bracelets/watches. Probably not 6 CDCs, but it fit my 2 plus regular enamel.


thank you!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TeeCee77 said:


> So... visited my store today to cure a headache (made sense to me) and ended up getting a farandole long necklace and THIS. I don’t know what it’s called. And it seems like a a bit of a silly way to spend $$, but I LOVE it.  Was walking out and my SA showed to me. It’s for storing/traveling with H bracelets (or other bracelets). I always struggle finding a way to bring all my H bracelets without banging them all together. So it’s a beautifully padded tube that is a perfect fit with dividers between each bracelets!!! Love!


I love this, Teecee!
I can never find and easy way to carry my bracelets! 
Not a silly purchase at all. Added to the top of my wishlist! 
Thanks for sharing and don’t things like this make you wish we had longer or more arms?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MotoChiq said:


> Twillies don’t count!
> 
> View attachment 4299246


I need to find a Twilly equivalent so I can get an orange fix and it doesn’t count either! 
Enjoy it, I mean, have fun, since you didn’t buy anything


----------



## westcoastgal

These are simply emergency supplies! 


meowlett said:


> Don't think this counts as an escape from Ban Island.
> View attachment 4299122
> 
> View attachment 4299126
> 
> View attachment 4299125
> 
> View attachment 4299123


----------



## westcoastgal

TeeCee77 said:


> So... visited my store today to cure a headache (made sense to me) and ended up getting a farandole long necklace and THIS. I don’t know what it’s called. And it seems like a a bit of a silly way to spend $$, but I LOVE it.  Was walking out and my SA showed to me. It’s for storing/traveling with H bracelets (or other bracelets). I always struggle finding a way to bring all my H bracelets without banging them all together. So it’s a beautifully padded tube that is a perfect fit with dividers between each bracelets!!! Love!


The design is beautiful and functional. It’s architectural but also reminds me of bamboo.


----------



## jaz_o

Rodeos definitively don't count! [emoji1] Your new rodeo is lovely! [emoji206]



meowlett said:


> Don't think this counts as an escape from Ban Island.
> View attachment 4299122
> 
> View attachment 4299126
> 
> View attachment 4299125
> 
> View attachment 4299123


----------



## jaz_o

Shopping always cures headaches! [emoji5]

Thanks for sharing the reference number and description! 

I was hoping to not shop at H this month, but this bracelet travel case looks unique! [emoji23] Do you know if it comes in different colours? 



TeeCee77 said:


> So... visited my store today to cure a headache (made sense to me) and ended up getting a farandole long necklace and THIS. I don’t know what it’s called. And it seems like a a bit of a silly way to spend $$, but I LOVE it.  Was walking out and my SA showed to me. It’s for storing/traveling with H bracelets (or other bracelets). I always struggle finding a way to bring all my H bracelets without banging them all together. So it’s a beautifully padded tube that is a perfect fit with dividers between each bracelets!!! Love!





TeeCee77 said:


> It’s awesome! Glad I’m not the only one that thinks so hehe.  Info is below along with some pictures of a CDC, enamel, and watch in it. If I was going to store my watch I would probably put a little watch pillow in the strap so it’s not flailing around. Otherwise it seems great for everything! [emoji173]️


----------



## msohm

jaz_o said:


> Shopping always cures headaches! [emoji5]
> 
> Thanks for sharing the reference number and description!
> 
> I was hoping to not shop at H this month, but this bracelet travel case looks unique! [emoji23] Do you know if it comes in different colours?



There’s also a square-ish version that has about 9 slots (I think) to carry them flat instead of upwards. Saw it briefly on my list visit. The cylinder makes a lot more sense for traveling though (if you’re packing “light”).


----------



## TeeCee77

westcoastgal said:


> The design is beautiful and functional. It’s architectural but also reminds me of bamboo.





blondissima777 said:


> I love this, Teecee!
> I can never find and easy way to carry my bracelets!
> Not a silly purchase at all. Added to the top of my wishlist!
> Thanks for sharing and don’t things like this make you wish we had longer or more arms?



I agree! I saw and fell in love. Very neat design!It is just the perfect solution, and so glad H came up with it!! I do wish I had longer arms! And now hubby won’t be able to tease me about a suitcase full of bracelet boxes!!! Wooo


----------



## TeeCee77

ihalhaiha said:


> There’s also a square-ish version that has about 9 slots (I think) to carry them flat instead of upwards. Saw it briefly on my list visit. The cylinder makes a lot more sense for traveling though (if you’re packing “light”).



Awesome!!! I didn’t see that one! Agree, the cylinder is going to be awesome for travel!


----------



## TeeCee77

jaz_o said:


> Shopping always cures headaches! [emoji5]
> 
> Thanks for sharing the reference number and description!
> 
> I was hoping to not shop at H this month, but this bracelet travel case looks unique! [emoji23] Do you know if it comes in different colours?



Thanks!!! No clue if it comes in different color.


----------



## jaz_o

ihalhaiha said:


> There’s also a square-ish version that has about 9 slots (I think) to carry them flat instead of upwards. Saw it briefly on my list visit. The cylinder makes a lot more sense for traveling though (if you’re packing “light”).



Is the square version 3 x 3?


----------



## jaz_o

TeeCee77 said:


> Thanks!!! No clue if it comes in different color.



No worries.  I found it online, but it only comes in terracotta.  I think your grey one looks much better. [emoji4]

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/paddock-enamel-bracelet-case-H102974Mv01/


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> I agree! I saw and fell in love. Very neat design!It is just the perfect solution, and so glad H came up with it!! I do wish I had longer arms! And now hubby won’t be able to tease me about a suitcase full of bracelet boxes!!! Wooo


Does it fit CDC?


----------



## c18027

Here is the Terracotta color that is available on US H.com.  It is under Home>Textiles>Pouches.
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/paddock-enamel-bracelet-case-H102974Mv01/#

Sadly, this did not work for me.  While the concept is intriguing, the execution was unsatisfactory for my needs: 

— The cylinder is not reinforced, so while it may protect bracelets from scratching, it will not protect them from being crushed.  I also felt the flexibility of the fabric made the piece difficult to zip. 
— A limited number of dividers are provided, so if the expectation is that each bracelet will be separated, this case will only accommodate a maximum of 5 bracelets.     
— It is not possible to access the bottom bracelet without removing all of the bracelets above it.  Therefore, this case is only convenient as a temporary transport piece, rather than a storage piece. 

For me, traveling with my bangles in their original velvet pouches fulfills the same function as this particular case.  If this piece was sturdier and had a horizontal orientation rather than a vertical one, it might be ideal.  I'm hoping that the square version that another poster mentioned might work better for me!


----------



## msohm

jaz_o said:


> Is the square version 3 x 3?



Yes! I believe it had a 3x3 grid. I didn’t know what it was, but my first thought was CDC padded case. Next time I’m at the boutique, I’ll snap a photo! I was looking at it from afar and it was in the glass case.


----------



## DDCHA

Iris Gris said:


> View attachment 4293807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My final haul of 2018... I need to move to Ban Island for 2019 (as if). Empty twilly box contained a Folklore in green/grey/black, which is currently on a bag.



Nice!! What is the style of that bangle?? Is it rose gold?? Thanks.


----------



## DDCHA

TeeCee77 said:


> So... visited my store today to cure a headache (made sense to me) and ended up getting a farandole long necklace and THIS. I don’t know what it’s called. And it seems like a a bit of a silly way to spend $$, but I LOVE it.  Was walking out and my SA showed to me. It’s for storing/traveling with H bracelets (or other bracelets). I always struggle finding a way to bring all my H bracelets without banging them all together. So it’s a beautifully padded tube that is a perfect fit with dividers between each bracelets!!! Love!



Love this!! Do you mind me asking how much it cost?  Thank you!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

DDCHA said:


> Love this!! Do you mind me asking how much it cost?  Thank you!!!



It was $770. I love it


----------



## DDCHA

TeeCee77 said:


> It was $770. I love it


Thanks so much!  Enjoy!


----------



## Senbei

c18027 said:


> For me, traveling with my bangles in their original velvet pouches fulfills the same function as this particular case.  If this piece was sturdier and had a horizontal orientation rather than a vertical one, it might be ideal.  I'm hoping that the square version that another poster mentioned might work better for me!



I totally agree it is more useful for traveling rather than storage. I wonder if a large pen case could do the same purpose...

It is a very cute pouch though!


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> BTW, you and I might this gadget.  While one gold Kelly bracelet won't set off the TSA metal detector, a stack of two certainly sets it off.


Ugh. I have Given up on not setting off metal detectors. I can’t Take off all my love bracelets.. so I just welcome the wand  but I like the idea of this gadget! I have something similar but it is a hard cylinder box for all my jewelry to travel


----------



## jaz_o

ihalhaiha said:


> Yes! I believe it had a 3x3 grid. I didn’t know what it was, but my first thought was CDC padded case. Next time I’m at the boutique, I’ll snap a photo! I was looking at it from afar and it was in the glass case.



Thanks!  Your photo would be greatly appreciated! [emoji4]


----------



## andforpoise

GoldFish8 said:


> Ugh. I have Given up on not setting off metal detectors. I can’t Take off all my love bracelets.. so I just welcome the wand  but I like the idea of this gadget! I have something similar but it is a hard cylinder box for all my jewelry to travel


Oh wow! I'm not familiar with the bracelets. What are they made of?


----------



## GoldFish8

andforpoise said:


> Oh wow! I'm not familiar with the bracelets. What are they made of?


They are the Cartier Love bracelets. Rose gold and white gold. But because they are mixed with different alloys (metals) they will set off metal detectors when wearing multiples. Annoying, but worth it


----------



## Dany_37

danilux said:


> B30 Togo with rose gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4294817


There’s just something so sophisticated and timeless about a black B or K. Never a bad idea! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Twillies don’t count!
> 
> View attachment 4299246


Gosh, such pretty colors!  I think Panoplie is my absolute fav for twillies! 
I keep forgetting that twillies don't count!


----------



## dooneybaby

adb said:


> My latest love ❤️
> View attachment 4296750


These are my favorite H booties!!!


----------



## adb

dooneybaby said:


> These are my favorite H booties!!!



They’re very comfy, soft, and light to walk with. I like to get it in black, too! Oh, obsession!


----------



## gabri2040

Thanks for letting me share my new and long awaited Carre Pouch. The leather is very soft and for me the piece is an example for the artwork of HERMÈS. Sadly the matching chain has to be found and it doesnt look like Im going to find another in another colour. Also attaches are my new Twilly (colour matches Gris Asphalt Togo perfect) and new belt.


----------



## Nerja

Our beautiful Carnets d'Equateur espresso cups.   DH and I love how the saucers have a macaw and a conure theme, as we have a parrot.


----------



## GoldFish8

Nerja said:


> Our beautiful Carnets d'Equateur espresso cups.   DH and I love how the saucers have a macaw and a conure theme, as we have a parrot.
> View attachment 4300910


Love this!!


----------



## Onthego

gabri2040 said:


> Thanks for letting me share my new and long awaited Carre Pouch. The leather is very soft and for me the piece is an example for the artwork of HERMÈS. Sadly the matching chain has to be found and it doesnt look like Im going to find another in another colour. Also attaches are my new Twilly (colour matches Gris Asphalt Togo perfect) and new belt.


I love the twilly. Please show a picture of the tag if possible. I have a GA bag also.Thank you.


----------



## bzgv2017

Had to get this T-shirt


----------



## TresBeauHermes

gabri2040 said:


> Thanks for letting me share my new and long awaited Carre Pouch. The leather is very soft and for me the piece is an example for the artwork of HERMÈS. Sadly the matching chain has to be found and it doesnt look like Im going to find another in another colour. Also attaches are my new Twilly (colour matches Gris Asphalt Togo perfect) and new belt.


OMG! That pouch! gorgeous! I haven't seen it at my store yet...May I ask what the price was? Will it fit an iPhone? Congrats! and TIA


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Nerja said:


> Our beautiful Carnets d'Equateur espresso cups.   DH and I love how the saucers have a macaw and a conure theme, as we have a parrot.
> View attachment 4300910


Matches your super cute birdie!!


----------



## Summerof89




----------



## Nerja

GoldFish8 said:


> Love this!!


Thank you!  The art for this range is so lifelike!


----------



## Nerja

TresBeauHermes said:


> Matches your super cute birdie!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## StyleStories89

gabri2040 said:


> Thanks for letting me share my new and long awaited Carre Pouch. The leather is very soft and for me the piece is an example for the artwork of HERMÈS. Sadly the matching chain has to be found and it doesnt look like Im going to find another in another colour. Also attaches are my new Twilly (colour matches Gris Asphalt Togo perfect) and new belt.


What a wonderful purchase! Enjoy


----------



## Notorious Pink

Summerof89 said:


>



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gabri2040

What is your latest Hermes purchase?


----------



## gabri2040

StyleStories89 said:


> What a wonderful purchase! Enjoy


Thank you


----------



## gabri2040

Onthego said:


> I love the twilly. Please show a picture of the tag if possible. I have a GA bag also.Thank you.


Here is the tag.. I try to get a second... until now nothing online or in store.


----------



## gabri2040

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG! That pouch! gorgeous! I haven't seen it at my store yet...May I ask what the price was? Will it fit an iPhone? Congrats! and TIA


Thank you  I saw it here in the forum maybe 6 months ago, it was like a small cataloge image and since then I asked and watched out and no info (name, id, number) every assay was just looking at me like: really? H is doing a key ring with 3 pouches? Then a few days before Christmas happy news from my SA: they received one pouch! And like i assumed, it is sold without the key ring. The key ring is 390 Euro as I saw online and the pouch was 700 Euro. I would like to add a second pouch in another colour but at this pricetag and the format (it fits no phone as it is nearly quadratic) I am happy if I score the key ring for having the set.


----------



## HKsai

Presenting B35 vert cypress GHW in Togo. My seasonal HG  Including a photo with its sibling.


----------



## Txoceangirl

jaz_o said:


> I've been looking for these since November.  Unfortunately, my store didn't carry them and they only offer it in men's online.
> 
> Are these booties are wider than Neo booties?  I tried Neo at Crystals and the SA that assisted me said women's footwear are overall more narrow this year.
> 
> StyledbyShiShi posted on IG that Still booties are comfortable than Chanel booties.


 I took these 1/2 size up from my normal Hermes size.  Normally 38.5 and took a 39 due to narrow fit in front and heel.


----------



## GoldFish8

Txoceangirl said:


> I took these 1/2 size up from my normal Hermes size.  Normally 38.5 and took a 39 due to narrow fit in front and heel.


How is it with half size up? Does it feel to big?


----------



## Rhl2987

HKsai said:


> Presenting B35 vert cypress GHW in Togo. My seasonal HG  Including a photo with its sibling.



Love your “big sister” bag to my baby B. Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

GoldFish8 said:


> How is it with half size up? Does it feel to big?


just very slightly... to compensate, I wear an average weight sock as opposed to a super lightweight one/or no show type of sock.  Very comfy walking around the city or running errands.

I love them and think if I went with my normal size, I'd hate them due to the tightness. They are narrow. This type of boot really doesn't stretch.

Good luck, I think they are possibly sold out in the US.


----------



## andforpoise

HKsai said:


> Presenting B35 vert cypress GHW in Togo. My seasonal HG [emoji813] Including a photo with its sibling.


This bag makes my heart sing! She's gorgeous [emoji4] congrats!


----------



## Ania_P

Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine: 
KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


----------



## Cygne18

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


DRROOOOOOL! Congratulations. Wowwwwzaaaaaaa.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


What a way to join the forum!  Such a beauty!!!  Welcome to TPF and look forward to seeing more pictures of this special bag.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


Gorgeous ♥️♥️


----------



## Rhl2987

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


Stunning. Congrats!!


----------



## jaz_o

Txoceangirl said:


> I took these 1/2 size up from my normal Hermes size.  Normally 38.5 and took a 39 due to narrow fit in front and heel.



Thanks for letting me know! [emoji4]


----------



## jaz_o

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW



Wow!  She's beautiful! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> Presenting B35 vert cypress GHW in Togo. My seasonal HG  Including a photo with its sibling.


Both Bs are Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## bagidiotic

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


Such a grand and exquisite entry to purse forum


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


Wowwww So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


BEAUTY!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tonkamama

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


 Gorgeous  do you mind sharing how long did it take?


----------



## Addicted to bags

A Lindy 26 evercolor bleu hydra


----------



## Ania_P

tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous  do you mind sharing how long did it take?



Of course ! I buy most my Hermes babies in Rio de Janeiro, where I spend winters (I live in Europe rest of the time and in my country we don’t have Hermes yet) and in this particular case I didn’t wait - I was just being offered this bag this year without even expecting it!!  total shocker and so lucky of me !  My SA here is amazing and he said they waited 3 year for this bag to arrive. 
Hope it helps ❤️

Ps. I am going to post more photos of this beauty later as someone asked ❤️ 
I love love love reading this Forum and watching others collections and purchases! So helpful to gain consciousness and knowledge.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


Uber chic!
Congratulations!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW



Absolutely stunning - adore Matt Croc


----------



## sanbao

My new love~ Bk 35, Rouge Casaque Togo


----------



## msohm

jaz_o said:


> Thanks!  Your photo would be greatly appreciated! [emoji4]






Here you go! I didn’t ask to see it to take an interior shot, but you can see the padded grid peeking.


----------



## c18027

gabri2040 said:


> Thank you  I saw it here in the forum maybe 6 months ago, it was like a small cataloge image and since then I asked and watched out and no info (name, id, number) every assay was just looking at me like: really? H is doing a key ring with 3 pouches? Then a few days before Christmas happy news from my SA: they received one pouch! And like i assumed, it is sold without the key ring. The key ring is 390 Euro as I saw online and the pouch was 700 Euro. I would like to add a second pouch in another colour but at this pricetag and the format (it fits no phone as it is nearly quadratic) I am happy if I score the key ring for having the set.


If you're still looking for the key ring straps, I believe they are shown in this pic from @momasaurus at the Madison boutique:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...here-no-chatting.852686/page-61#post-32797169


----------



## jaz_o

ihalhaiha said:


> View attachment 4302604
> 
> 
> Here you go! I didn’t ask to see it to take an interior shot, but you can see the padded grid peeking.



Thank you very much!


----------



## meowlett

I think Ban Island needs a maximum security wing and I need to be in it.  I am sharing this only because @noegirl knew about this part already.  I am not sharing the rest of my purchase today because I am very disappointed with my lack of self control.


----------



## MotoChiq

meowlett said:


> I think Ban Island needs a maximum security wing and I need to be in it.  I am sharing this only because @noegirl knew about this part already.  I am not sharing the rest of my purchase today because I am very disappointed with my lack of self control.
> View attachment 4304045



Twinsies!  You look fabulous in the poncho!
I will be in Vegas next week for a Girl's trip, where I will be testing my will. I'm still on Ban Island....


----------



## PJW5813

Ania_P said:


> Of course ! I buy most my Hermes babies in Rio de Janeiro, where I spend winters (I live in Europe rest of the time and in my country we don’t have Hermes yet) and in this particular case I didn’t wait - I was just being offered this bag this year without even expecting it!!  total shocker and so lucky of me !  My SA here is amazing and he said they waited 3 year for this bag to arrive.
> Hope it helps ❤️
> 
> Ps. I am going to post more photos of this beauty later as someone asked ❤️
> I love love love reading this Forum and watching others collections and purchases! So helpful to gain consciousness and knowledge.



So, were you offered an unwanted special order?  That would truly be serendipitous.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

C’est La Fete exceptional


----------



## meowlett

MotoChiq said:


> Twinsies!  You look fabulous in the poncho!
> I will be in Vegas next week for a Girl's trip, where I will be testing my will. I'm still on Ban Island....


If you escape next week, you will join me in the maximum security wing of Ban Island.  My DH actually stopped instigating.  I know I have been very bad.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Aileenlnbh said:


> C’est La Fete exceptional



Ah I saw this in another thread too!!! Beautiful... would you please take additional pix after picking it up? I am behind curious and congratulations on getting the last one in the world!


----------



## noegirl

meowlett said:


> I think Ban Island needs a maximum security wing and I need to be in it.  I am sharing this only because @noegirl knew about this part already.  I am not sharing the rest of my purchase today because I am very disappointed with my lack of self control.
> View attachment 4304045



Gorgeous!! Sigh H gets us every time.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meowlett said:


> I think Ban Island needs a maximum security wing and I need to be in it.  I am sharing this only because @noegirl knew about this part already.  I am not sharing the rest of my purchase today because I am very disappointed with my lack of self control.
> View attachment 4304045


THIS is the land of the lack of self-control.. share share share!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Aileenlnbh said:


> C’est La Fete exceptional


gasp!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ania_P said:


> View attachment 4301981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I am new to this Forum and I am going to start with sharing this latest purchase of mine:
> KellyR 25 Crocodile Mat PHW


Soooo gorgeous!!! Is it white inside?


----------



## frankiextah

Scored 2 mini bearn card cases while traveling to Seoul end of December, there were 3 that delivered on the day I visited so I lucked out! Price was slightly lower than US after VAT refund.

Bleu glacier epsom with PHW
Noir epsom with RGHW



Then my dear SA offered me the below as soon as I returned from my trip LOL sigh

B25 Etoupe Togo PHW


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> I think Ban Island needs a maximum security wing and I need to be in it.  I am sharing this only because @noegirl knew about this part already.  I am not sharing the rest of my purchase today because I am very disappointed with my lack of self control.
> View attachment 4304045


Would you believe me if I told you we are twins again? That awoooo scarf is the exact one I have and my most worn scarf. Can’t wait to see your loot twin!


----------



## meowlett

GoldFish8 said:


> Would you believe me if I told you we are twins again? That awoooo scarf is the exact one I have and my most worn scarf. Can’t wait to see your loot twin!


OMG!!!!  We are the true twins!!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

frankiextah said:


> Scored 2 mini bearn card cases while traveling to Seoul end of December, there were 3 that delivered on the day I visited so I lucked out! Price was slightly lower than US after VAT refund.
> 
> Bleu glacier epsom with PHW
> Noir epsom with RGHW
> View attachment 4304342
> 
> 
> Then my dear SA offered me the below as soon as I returned from my trip LOL sigh
> 
> B25 Etoupe Togo PHW
> View attachment 4304353


Sooo lucky!! I’ve been dying for a Bearn cardholder for awhile now.. wonder if they ever get them here in the US


----------



## frankiextah

GoldFish8 said:


> Sooo lucky!! I’ve been dying for a Bearn cardholder for awhile now.. wonder if they ever get them here in the US



Usually I wouldn't purchase any H in Asia as the prices aren't that much different and I have an amazing SA in the US, however the last time I saw a mini bearn at my home store was way back in April 2018, so I just had to grab them especially in these colors!


----------



## Ania_P

Yes, it is ☺️


Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo gorgeous!!! Is it white inside?


----------



## Ania_P

frankiextah said:


> Scored 2 mini bearn card cases while traveling to Seoul end of December, there were 3 that delivered on the day I visited so I lucked out! Price was slightly lower than US after VAT refund.
> 
> Bleu glacier epsom with PHW
> Noir epsom with RGHW
> View attachment 4304342
> 
> 
> Then my dear SA offered me the below as soon as I returned from my trip LOL sigh
> 
> B25 Etoupe Togo PHW
> View attachment 4304353


This B25 is to die for congrats !!!!


----------



## vannilicious

Apparantly the security on my ban island was compromised! 

Totally in  with the colours! No Monday blueesssssss. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MotoChiq

meowlett said:


> If you escape next week, you will join me in the maximum security wing of Ban Island.  My DH actually stopped instigating.  I know I have been very bad.



Luckily, I can't do too much damage since none of the Vegas stores are not my Home store. But Crystals one of my BFF's and she already made an appt with her SA...


----------



## LovingTheOrange

New-to-me box calf k28 blue indigo ghw! My bag is from 1994, in excellent condition, and I couldn’t say no to the price. 

I highly recommend a visit to Namba if you ladies are ever in Osaka. Dotombori has almost 10 vintage stores within a few blocks of each other. The stores sell both vintage and brand new bags. The brand-new bags very over-priced, but that shouldn’t matter because many TPF-ers already have a good relationship at their home store. There are plentiful vintage and even limited-edition bags. I saw a boxcalf Evelyne tpm, MICRO bolide, b25 in grey lizard, k25 sellier lizard, leather + toile Kelly— to name a few


----------



## bagidiotic

LovingTheOrange said:


> New-to-me box calf k28 blue indigo ghw! My bag is from 1994, in excellent condition, and I couldn’t say no to the price.
> 
> I highly recommend a visit to Namba if you ladies are ever in Osaka. Dotombori has almost 10 vintage stores within a few blocks of each other. The stores sell both vintage and brand new bags. The brand-new bags very over-priced, but that shouldn’t matter because many TPF-ers already have a good relationship at their home store. There are plentiful vintage and even limited-edition bags. I saw a boxcalf Evelyne tpm, MICRO bolide, b25 in grey lizard, k25 sellier lizard, leather + toile Kelly— to name a few
> 
> View attachment 4304980


Enjoy your new bag and Holiday


----------



## leuleu

vannilicious said:


> Apparantly the security on my ban island was compromised!
> 
> Totally in  with the colours! No Monday blueesssssss. Thanks for letting me share!


What colors are they ? Beautiful !


----------



## bagshopr

LovingTheOrange said:


> New-to-me box calf k28 blue indigo ghw! My bag is from 1994, in excellent condition, and I couldn’t say no to the price.
> 
> I highly recommend a visit to Namba if you ladies are ever in Osaka. Dotombori has almost 10 vintage stores within a few blocks of each other. The stores sell both vintage and brand new bags. The brand-new bags very over-priced, but that shouldn’t matter because many TPF-ers already have a good relationship at their home store. There are plentiful vintage and even limited-edition bags. I saw a boxcalf Evelyne tpm, MICRO bolide, b25 in grey lizard, k25 sellier lizard, leather + toile Kelly— to name a few
> 
> View attachment 4304980


How exciting! Your bag is lovely.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LovingTheOrange said:


> New-to-me box calf k28 blue indigo ghw! My bag is from 1994, in excellent condition, and I couldn’t say no to the price.
> 
> I highly recommend a visit to Namba if you ladies are ever in Osaka. Dotombori has almost 10 vintage stores within a few blocks of each other. The stores sell both vintage and brand new bags. The brand-new bags very over-priced, but that shouldn’t matter because many TPF-ers already have a good relationship at their home store. There are plentiful vintage and even limited-edition bags. I saw a boxcalf Evelyne tpm, MICRO bolide, b25 in grey lizard, k25 sellier lizard, leather + toile Kelly— to name a few
> 
> View attachment 4304980


Lovely bag and great tips!! Do you mind me asking the price?


----------



## cafecreme15

vannilicious said:


> Apparantly the security on my ban island was compromised!
> 
> Totally in  with the colours! No Monday blueesssssss. Thanks for letting me share!


The colors in this photo...just WOW!!!! What kind of flower is this? Its mesmerizing.


----------



## DDCHA

Bordeaux Evercolour Lindy 30 and two Animapolis scarves (only one shown here). The pix don’t do justice with the deep, rich colors! In love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## cafecreme15

DDCHA said:


> Bordeaux Evercolour Lindy 30 and two Animapolis scarves (only one shown here). The pix don’t do justice with the deep, rich colors! In love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305473
> View attachment 4305474


Beautiful! I have a GP in bordeaux and I think it is one of H's all time best reds.


----------



## Hermes Only

New-In (Not for Sale).. My latest SO K40 BiColor Rouge Grenat/Trench with Graff Twilly and Griolet Medor


----------



## andforpoise

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4305500
> View attachment 4305494
> View attachment 4305499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New-In (Not for Sale).. My latest SO K40 BiColor Rouge Grenat/Trench with Graff Twilly and Griolet Medor


Omg this bag is what dreams are made of!


----------



## Hermes Only

andforpoise said:


> Omg this bag is what dreams are made of!


Thanks Darling..!!


----------



## DDCHA

cafecreme15 said:


> Beautiful! I have a GP in bordeaux and I think it is one of H's all time best reds.



It really is!! Thanks so much. Rouge H is also on this year’s wishlist. [emoji16]


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4305500
> View attachment 4305494
> View attachment 4305499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New-In (Not for Sale).. My latest SO K40 BiColor Rouge Grenat/Trench with Graff Twilly and Griolet Medor



Oh my days what a beauty - whit too woo!!! 

And your griolet is gorgeous / it will work with any outfit , you lucked out!


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> New-to-me box calf k28 blue indigo ghw! My bag is from 1994, in excellent condition, and I couldn’t say no to the price.
> 
> I highly recommend a visit to Namba if you ladies are ever in Osaka. Dotombori has almost 10 vintage stores within a few blocks of each other. The stores sell both vintage and brand new bags. The brand-new bags very over-priced, but that shouldn’t matter because many TPF-ers already have a good relationship at their home store. There are plentiful vintage and even limited-edition bags. I saw a boxcalf Evelyne tpm, MICRO bolide, b25 in grey lizard, k25 sellier lizard, leather + toile Kelly— to name a few
> 
> View attachment 4304980



What a great treasure you found! Enjoy the score~


----------



## Hat Trick

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4305500
> View attachment 4305494
> View attachment 4305499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New-In (Not for Sale).. My latest SO K40 BiColor Rouge Grenat/Trench with Graff Twilly and Griolet Medor



Fabulous Hermes Only!  Nice to see you posting again and that you still love your H!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4305500
> View attachment 4305494
> View attachment 4305499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New-In (Not for Sale).. My latest SO K40 BiColor Rouge Grenat/Trench with Graff Twilly and Griolet Medor


Both are simply stunning


----------



## bagidiotic

DDCHA said:


> Bordeaux Evercolour Lindy 30 and two Animapolis scarves (only one shown here). The pix don’t do justice with the deep, rich colors! In love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305473
> View attachment 4305474


Nice intense color


----------



## hannahsophia

DDCHA said:


> Bordeaux Evercolour Lindy 30 and two Animapolis scarves (only one shown here). The pix don’t do justice with the deep, rich colors! In love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305473
> View attachment 4305474



Congrats! Would love to see more photos of animapolis!


----------



## Hermes Only

Hat Trick said:


> Fabulous Hermes Only!  Nice to see you posting again and that you still love your H!


 .. Thank You. Its nice to come by once in a good while.. and of course, I'll always love H, they are after all my pride and joy!! .. 



bagidiotic said:


> Both are simply stunning


  Thanks Darling..


----------



## acrowcounted

Miles Sneakers and Mosaiques Au 24 Coffee Mugs


----------



## westcoastgal

Hermes Only said:


> View attachment 4305500
> View attachment 4305494
> View attachment 4305499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New-In (Not for Sale).. My latest SO K40 BiColor Rouge Grenat/Trench with Graff Twilly and Griolet Medor


A gem. Congratulations!


----------



## westcoastgal

LovingTheOrange said:


> New-to-me box calf k28 blue indigo ghw! My bag is from 1994, in excellent condition, and I couldn’t say no to the price.
> 
> I highly recommend a visit to Namba if you ladies are ever in Osaka. Dotombori has almost 10 vintage stores within a few blocks of each other. The stores sell both vintage and brand new bags. The brand-new bags very over-priced, but that shouldn’t matter because many TPF-ers already have a good relationship at their home store. There are plentiful vintage and even limited-edition bags. I saw a boxcalf Evelyne tpm, MICRO bolide, b25 in grey lizard, k25 sellier lizard, leather + toile Kelly— to name a few
> 
> View attachment 4304980


Breath-taking bag. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Some scarves for the bleu hydra L26 and one scarf for general use. And another change purse from Petit H in a different colorway. I'm now obsessed with scarves


----------



## Addicted to bags

Aileenlnbh said:


> C’est La Fete exceptional


That is gorgeous!!!!!!  Are you in the US and would you mind taking a picture of the info tag?


----------



## vannilicious

leuleu said:


> What colors are they ? Beautiful !



Rose Pourpre silk in wallet & blue paon tpm


----------



## vannilicious

cafecreme15 said:


> The colors in this photo...just WOW!!!! What kind of flower is this? Its mesmerizing.



Hahaha thanks! I have no idea what flower is that. I love the colour and I got it from a shop. It’s not a real flower by the way!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Some scarves for the bleu hydra L26 and one scarf for general use. And another change purse from Petit H in a different colorway. I'm now obsessed with scarves
> 
> View attachment 4307384
> View attachment 4307385
> View attachment 4307386
> View attachment 4307387
> View attachment 4307388


Everything looks fab on you, AtB!  Love your Lindy and gorgeous scarves! Tiwns on orange Petit H! yay!
Recognizing your obsession is the first step.....Cure for your obsession with scarves is.....buy more scarves!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Everything looks fab on you, AtB!  Love your Lindy and gorgeous scarves! Tiwns on orange Petit H! yay!
> Recognizing your obsession is the first step.....Cure for your obsession with scarves is.....buy more scarves!


I'm working on the cure . Bought 6 more scarves () and the first shawl (preloved) arrived today.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm working on the cure . Bought 6 more scarves () and the first shawl (preloved) arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 4308548
> View attachment 4308554


Wow, that's a lovely shawl! especially when worn! Love the colors!
6? SIX??!! I am truly humbled by your dedication in curing your obsession!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, that's a lovely shawl! especially when worn! Love the colors!
> 6? SIX??!! I am truly humbled by your dedication in curing your obsession!


My wallet is not happy with me but oh well  I'm changing my name to AddictedtoScarves


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> My wallet is not happy with me but oh well  I'm changing my name to AddicatedtoScarves


----------



## mp4

Aileenlnbh said:


> C’est La Fete exceptional



This took my breath away!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Monique1004

Finally found a strap I liked. Long waited scarf & new rodeo as well.


----------



## noegirl

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm working on the cure . Bought 6 more scarves () and the first shawl (preloved) arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 4308548
> View attachment 4308554




This is gorgeous!!! Any details on the name?


----------



## Meta

noegirl said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Any details on the name?


It's Rubans d'Hermes from SS17 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## hannahsophia

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4312977
> View attachment 4312978



Is that the gold trio ring or rose gold?


----------



## mcpro

It's a scarf ring and it's in gold


----------



## Addicted to bags

noegirl said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Any details on the name?





weN84 said:


> It's Rubans d'Hermes from SS17 if I'm not mistaken.


Yes that's it, thank you weN84


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Monique1004 said:


> Finally found a strap I liked. Long waited scarf & new rodeo as well.
> View attachment 4309711
> View attachment 4309714
> View attachment 4309722


Beautiful purchases! Congrats! Especially love the color of your twilly


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Addicted to bags said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!!!  Are you in the US and would you mind taking a picture of the info tag?



Hi there no I’m in the UK - I got the last one globally which was why I wobbled about should I keep it/should I not. uK boutiques remove the tiny square info tag and keep them, don’t know why, the Canadian boutique I shopped st last year left the tag attached to a shawl.


----------



## cravin

New strap for the K28







And on the bag


----------



## mimi 123

cravin said:


> New strap for the K28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the bag
> 
> View attachment 4313236


It's so chic! What length did you choose?


----------



## cravin

mimi 123 said:


> It's so chic! What length did you choose?



It’s 105cm. Wife likes to wear her Ks crossbody.


----------



## HKsai

cravin said:


> New strap for the K28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the bag
> 
> View attachment 4313236


Beautiful strap! What a combo! Can my newbie H self ask you what color is your K?? It’s insanely gorgeous.


----------



## miffytoki

This is my very first Hermes bag. I’ve wanted a lindy for a long time and needed to find the perfect color. For me it ended up being L30 Gris Asphalte because it’s a very close color match to my most used bag, the Celine liege souris. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## hopiko

Happy Birthday to me........
My SA is the best!
Gris T togo K32 GHW...love it!


----------



## HKsai

miffytoki said:


> This is my very first Hermes bag. I’ve wanted a lindy for a long time and needed to find the perfect color. For me it ended up being L30 Gris Asphalte because it’s a very close color match to my most used bag, the Celine liege souris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4313420
> 
> View attachment 4313421


The last photo!!!! That tiny tongue!!! I can’t!!!!!! Congratz for the gorgeous Lindy


----------



## hopiko

miffytoki said:


> This is my very first Hermes bag. I’ve wanted a lindy for a long time and needed to find the perfect color. For me it ended up being L30 Gris Asphalte because it’s a very close color match to my most used bag, the Celine liege souris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4313420
> 
> View attachment 4313421


Congratulations, gorgeous bag and beautiful puppy!  The lindy is so easy to use, you will love it! That picture is adorable!


----------



## cafecreme15

miffytoki said:


> This is my very first Hermes bag. I’ve wanted a lindy for a long time and needed to find the perfect color. For me it ended up being L30 Gris Asphalte because it’s a very close color match to my most used bag, the Celine liege souris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4313420
> 
> View attachment 4313421


The photo with the tongue hanging out!! I can't take the cuteness!


----------



## hopiko

cravin said:


> New strap for the K28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the bag
> 
> View attachment 4313236


Beautiful strap...amazing anemone chèvre  sellier K!


----------



## miffytoki

HKsai said:


> The last photo!!!! That tiny tongue!!! I can’t!!!!!! Congratz for the gorgeous Lindy





hopiko said:


> Congratulations, gorgeous bag and beautiful puppy!  The lindy is so easy to use, you will love it! That picture is adorable!





cafecreme15 said:


> The photo with the tongue hanging out!! I can't take the cuteness!


Thank you!! I am really looking forward to taking her out for the first time. If only the forecast wasn't for rain this week! My pup assumes anything she can fit in belongs to her


----------



## hopiko

miffytoki said:


> Thank you!! I am really looking forward to taking her out for the first time. If only the forecast wasn't for rain this week! *My pup assumes anything she can fit in belongs to her *



As it should!  Looks perfect for her!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cravin said:


> New strap for the K28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the bag
> 
> View attachment 4313236


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

miffytoki said:


> This is my very first Hermes bag. I’ve wanted a lindy for a long time and needed to find the perfect color. For me it ended up being L30 Gris Asphalte because it’s a very close color match to my most used bag, the Celine liege souris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4313420
> 
> View attachment 4313421


Oh my gawwwwwwd, your doggy is adorable! Lindy looks like a perfect dog carrier for her! May I please please have your doggy? No? Well, okay....I'll settle with more pic of your cute doggy then.... Congrats on your new Lindy!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> It's called Rallye 24 coffee stirrer in stainless steel and it's 10cm long.  The reference number is P132016P.
> 
> We enable each other!


I ENTIRELY blame my fellow enabler @jaz_o for making me purchase these! 
They are so cute and useful! 
(thank you jaz_o! )


----------



## miffytoki

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh my gawwwwwwd, your doggy is adorable! Lindy looks like a perfect dog carrier for her! May I please please have your doggy? No? Well, okay....I'll settle with more pic of your cute doggy then.... Congrats on your new Lindy!


aw thanks! I have tons of photos of her on her instagram. She is my world. She rides in my celine bags, but I feel like the H is a whole new level.


----------



## HKsai

miffytoki said:


> Thank you!! I am really looking forward to taking her out for the first time. If only the forecast wasn't for rain this week! My pup assumes anything she can fit in belongs to her


She has spoken. We must bow to the queen.


----------



## cravin

HKsai said:


> Beautiful strap! What a combo! Can my newbie H self ask you what color is your K?? It’s insanely gorgeous.



It’s Anemone on the outside and Bleu Electrique on the inside. The wife loves it.


----------



## HKsai

cravin said:


> It’s Anemone on the outside and Bleu Electrique on the inside. The wife loves it.


With a special K like that, I’m not surprised!!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Aileenlnbh said:


> Hi there no I’m in the UK - I got the last one globally which was why I wobbled about should I keep it/should I not. uK boutiques remove the tiny square info tag and keep them, don’t know why, the Canadian boutique I shopped st last year left the tag attached to a shawl.


Well I’m glad you got that last one  because it is beyond beautiful


----------



## Sakura198427

Still ankle booties.  They are very comfortable, and look to be super sturdy as well.   Very happy to find a pair of hermes boots that seem to be able to handle some snow


----------



## Addicted to bags

miffytoki said:


> This is my very first Hermes bag. I’ve wanted a lindy for a long time and needed to find the perfect color. For me it ended up being L30 Gris Asphalte because it’s a very close color match to my most used bag, the Celine liege souris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4313420
> 
> View attachment 4313421


Your pup in the Lindy should be an ad


----------



## mishelbe

Purchased this beauty in December 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Kelly 28 Toile de Camp Lettres Au Carre Veau Swift


----------



## DreamingPink

Sakura198427 said:


> Still ankle booties.  They are very comfortable, and look to be super sturdy as well.   Very happy to find a pair of hermes boots that seem to be able to handle some snow
> View attachment 4313682
> View attachment 4313683


I'm considering these boots too! Do you think they can go with skinny jeans or sweater dress? Thank you and congrats


----------



## Sakura198427

MiniNavy said:


> I'm considering these boots too! Do you think they can go with skinny jeans or sweater dress? Thank you and congrats


Absolutely.   In fact, I just tried them on with skinny jeans and a sweater dress, as that's how I plan to wear them. The looks are awesome.


----------



## MotoChiq

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4312977
> View attachment 4312978



Gorgeous! Do you mind telling me the item number?


----------



## Bentley143

Sakura198427 said:


> Still ankle booties.  They are very comfortable, and look to be super sturdy as well.   Very happy to find a pair of hermes boots that seem to be able to handle some snow
> View attachment 4313682
> View attachment 4313683


Love them! What size do you wear? I’m a 39 and I think they may look too big on my foot. Post a picture of you wearing them


----------



## DreamingPink

Sakura198427 said:


> Absolutely.   In fact, I just tried them on with skinny jeans and a sweater dress, as that's how I plan to wear them. The looks are awesome.


Thank you so much! Time to call my SA  May I know the price? H.com has them for $1250 under men's section only
(And from your screen name I'm assuming we were born the same year)


----------



## dooneybaby

TresBeauHermes said:


> I ENTIRELY blame my fellow enabler @jaz_o for making me purchase these!
> They are so cute and useful!
> (thank you jaz_o! )
> View attachment 4313462
> View attachment 4313461


I just purchased the Balcon du Guadalquivir tea cup and saucer yesterday. I've started my own H tea cup of the month club. Next month will probably be the Chain d'Ancre Platinum tea cup and saucer. 
Oooo, this is so much fun!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> I ENTIRELY blame my fellow enabler @jaz_o for making me purchase these!
> They are so cute and useful!
> (thank you jaz_o! )
> View attachment 4313462
> View attachment 4313461


Sweet!! Looks great with your tea/coffee sets TBH!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Stopped by The Store tonight 

Another shawl and my first scarf ring to play with


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> I just purchased the Balcon du Guadalquivir tea cup and saucer yesterday. I've started my own H tea cup of the month club. Next month will probably be the Chain d'Ancre Platinum tea cup and saucer.
> Oooo, this is so much fun!


Oooooh, may I join your club?  Chain d Ancre Platinum is gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Sweet!! Looks great with your tea/coffee sets TBH!!


Thank you AtoS....oh, I mean, AtoB!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Stopped by The Store tonight
> 
> Another shawl and my first scarf ring to play with


Oooooh! We are twins with my absolute favourite shawl! The tail is my favourite part! Congrats!!
PS: scarf ring pic missing!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooooh! We are twins with my absolute favourite shawl! The tail is my favourite part! Congrats!!
> PS: scarf ring pic missing!


Oooooh twins on the shawl and change purse!!! Photo of scarf ring coming right up (which means let me take one )


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooooh! We are twins with my absolute favourite shawl! The tail is my favourite part! Congrats!!
> PS: scarf ring pic missing!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4313882


So pretty!!!!


----------



## 336

Addicted to bags said:


> Stopped by The Store tonight
> 
> Another shawl and my first scarf ring to play with



Congrats! Me too! Got the last black and white jaguar quetzal shawl in Australia!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> I think Ban Island needs a maximum security wing and I need to be in it.  I am sharing this only because @noegirl knew about this part already.  I am not sharing the rest of my purchase today because I am very disappointed with my lack of self control.
> View attachment 4304045


You look great! If it’s any consolation being on the lose was well worth it and thank you cracking me up. I needed it!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm working on the cure . Bought 6 more scarves () and the first shawl (preloved) arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 4308548
> View attachment 4308554


Love it!
If I could tie a scarf this well, I would be in deep bleep too!


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> I ENTIRELY blame my fellow enabler @jaz_o for making me purchase these!
> They are so cute and useful!
> (thank you jaz_o! )
> View attachment 4313462
> View attachment 4313461



Yay!!!Wow, you're very generous to your guests.  I only bought the coffee stirrer for myself.  LOL. I may purchase one more in the future for one guest.  Hahaha.


----------



## jaz_o

Sakura198427 said:


> Still ankle booties.  They are very comfortable, and look to be super sturdy as well.   Very happy to find a pair of hermes boots that seem to be able to handle some snow
> View attachment 4313682
> View attachment 4313683



Beautiful booties!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> I ENTIRELY blame my fellow enabler @jaz_o for making me purchase these!
> They are so cute and useful!
> (thank you jaz_o! )
> View attachment 4313462
> View attachment 4313461


They are lovely, dear TresBeauHermes!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dooneybaby said:


> I just purchased the Balcon du Guadalquivir tea cup and saucer yesterday. I've started my own H tea cup of the month club. Next month will probably be the Chain d'Ancre Platinum tea cup and saucer.
> Oooo, this is so much fun!


Oh myyyyy THAT is a FABULOUS idea =)


----------



## Sakura198427

MiniNavy said:


> Thank you so much! Time to call my SA [emoji3] May I know the price? H.com has them for $1250 under men's section only
> (And from your screen name I'm assuming we were born the same year)


It was $1,175 before the price change.  H.com has it in nubuck for $1,200 in the women's section.  So, the black ones are probably also $1,200 now.


----------



## DreamingPink

Sakura198427 said:


> It was $1,175 before the price change.  H.com has it in nubuck for $1,200 in the women's section.  So, the black ones are probably also $1,200 now.



Thank you so much, hope my SA can locate my size


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

My first Hermes Ostrich piece [emoji175] Rose Tyrien Constance 18.


----------



## Addicted to bags

336 said:


> Congrats! Me too! Got the last black and white jaguar quetzal shawl in Australia!


Ooooh the black and white version is gorgeous! Congrats to you 336! I was born in Australia but sadly haven’t been back as an adult. I need to rectify that


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> Love it!
> If I could tie a scarf this well, I would be in deep bleep too!


Love your new avatar blondissima, black used to be my favorite color 

I looked up a MaiTai youtube to do that knot yesterday and when I took it off to try a new scarf I couldn’t remember how to do it again without the video   But my point is if I can do it anyone can do it. So I think you’re in deep bleep now


----------



## TresBeauHermes

336 said:


> Congrats! Me too! Got the last black and white jaguar quetzal shawl in Australia!


Ooooh  cousins!  Love that CW! I would looooove to see that on you! I bet its super nice when worn (hint hint) Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> Yay!!!Wow, you're very generous to your guests.  I only bought the coffee stirrer for myself.  LOL. I may purchase one more in the future for one guest.  Hahaha.


I know....I went overboard with these.....Now I'm seriously considering making a necklace out of these


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> They are lovely, dear TresBeauHermes!  Enjoy!!


Thank you Crisbac!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> My first Hermes Ostrich piece [emoji175] Rose Tyrien Constance 18.
> 
> View attachment 4314181
> View attachment 4314187


Wowwwww Congrats! Your birdie is soooo beautiful! Lovely colour! Those roses are gorgeous and the Twillies! I'm going to copy you and look for the one on the far right!


----------



## pursenbootz

hopiko said:


> Happy Birthday to me........
> My SA is the best!
> Gris T togo K32 GHW...love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313436
> View attachment 4313438



Happy Birthday!! Absolutely stunning


----------



## pursenbootz

miffytoki said:


> This is my very first Hermes bag. I’ve wanted a lindy for a long time and needed to find the perfect color. For me it ended up being L30 Gris Asphalte because it’s a very close color match to my most used bag, the Celine liege souris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4313420
> 
> View attachment 4313421



Your pup is so cute!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

hopiko said:


> Happy Birthday to me........
> My SA is the best!
> Gris T togo K32 GHW...love it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313436
> View attachment 4313438


Gorgeous K! Congrats and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## bagidiotic

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> My first Hermes Ostrich piece [emoji175] Rose Tyrien Constance 18.
> 
> View attachment 4314181
> View attachment 4314187


Oh my god your c is so dreamy


----------



## DreamingPink

Sakura198427 said:


> It was $1,175 before the price change.  H.com has it in nubuck for $1,200 in the women's section.  So, the black ones are probably also $1,200 now.


I need help please
My SA said nubuck is the only color for now, and the black one is past season... 
Would you be able to look up the sku on the receipt or box? So sorry for the trouble and thank you so much!! Really appreciate it!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

First purchase in ‘19.  Been wanting these sneakers and glad that I got them just before the price increase.

Starter sneakers run narrow so I have to get half a size up but it makes your feet look narrower.


----------



## westcoastgal

chkpfbeliever said:


> First purchase in ‘19.  Been wanting these sneakers and glad that I got them just before the price increase.
> 
> Starter sneakers run narrow so I have to get half a size up but it makes your feet look narrower.


I have these also. Wipe off the white part after using. The white part is more stain resistant than other shoes I’ve had, but it can still stain a bit. I really like these shoes. Enjoy!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

miffytoki said:


> This is my very first Hermes bag. I’ve wanted a lindy for a long time and needed to find the perfect color. For me it ended up being L30 Gris Asphalte because it’s a very close color match to my most used bag, the Celine liege souris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4313420
> 
> View attachment 4313421



Oh man I love Hermes big I’d sell my favourite bag for that cute smile [emoji252]


----------



## miffytoki

pursenbootz said:


> Your pup is so cute!!





Aileenlnbh said:


> Oh man I love Hermes big I’d sell my favourite bag for that cute smile [emoji252]



aw thanks! She is my whole world. I would give up all my bags if someone told me that would give her everlasting life.


----------



## MooMooVT

miffytoki said:


> This is my very first Hermes bag. I’ve wanted a lindy for a long time and needed to find the perfect color. For me it ended up being L30 Gris Asphalte because it’s a very close color match to my most used bag, the Celine liege souris. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4313420
> 
> View attachment 4313421


Your pup gives me life!!


----------



## Sakura198427

MiniNavy said:


> I need help please
> My SA said nubuck is the only color for now, and the black one is past season...
> Would you be able to look up the sku on the receipt or box? So sorry for the trouble and thank you so much!! Really appreciate it!!


Interestingly, my receipt only says "charge send deposit".  It has no sku#.  Neither is there anything on the box.   My SA found these for me just by looking up key words on her hermes ipad, and transferred in the only pair left in my size.  Possible that it's sold out.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowwwww Congrats! Your birdie is soooo beautiful! Lovely colour! Those roses are gorgeous and the Twillies! I'm going to copy you and look for the one on the far right!





bagidiotic said:


> Oh my god your c is so dreamy






Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## DreamingPink

Sakura198427 said:


> Interestingly, my receipt only says "charge send deposit".  It has no sku#.  Neither is there anything on the box.   My SA found these for me just by looking up key words on her hermes ipad, and transferred in the only pair left in my size.  Possible that it's sold out.



Oh you are right....they are mostly sold out then .... I hope you didn’t get the last pair of 36 lol
Thanks again and enjoy your precious boots [emoji1360]


----------



## Burnsie0716

My husband snagged this for me a couple of days ago after we stumbled upon a random restock online ❤️ Picotin 26 in gold! Immediately going to wear, such a great casual bag!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

westcoastgal said:


> I have these also. Wipe off the white part after using. The white part is more stain resistant than other shoes I’ve had, but it can still stain a bit. I really like these shoes. Enjoy!


Thanks for the tip.  I was going to spray Scotch guard to waterproof them since we rain a lot here and I don't want the suede to look dirty.  I'm surprised that they weight quite a bit on my palm when it feels very light on my feet.  I'll be sure to wipe the white part not to stain it.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Burnsie0716 said:


> My husband snagged this for me a couple of days ago after we stumbled upon a random restock online ❤️ Picotin 26 in gold! Immediately going to wear, such a great casual bag!


I saw this on H.com last week and glad that your hubby snatched it. They don't last very long anymore !


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Love your new avatar blondissima, black used to be my favorite color
> 
> I looked up a MaiTai youtube to do that knot yesterday and when I took it off to try a new scarf I couldn’t remember how to do it again without the video   But my point is if I can do it anyone can do it. So I think you’re in deep bleep now


Thank you, my dear.
The absence of color and colors you can’t describe continue to be my favorite ones.
I have her videos pinned, but haven’t challenged myself yet.
Crap. I’ve got my eye on this gorgeous Della Cavalleria Finesse scarf for a long time. If my scarves no longer continue to look like napkins around my neck or part of a girl scout’s uniform, I’m gonna have to get it!
And it’ll be your fault! Lol


----------



## c18027

MiniNavy said:


> Oh you are right....they are mostly sold out then .... I hope you didn’t get the last pair of 36 lol
> Thanks again and enjoy your precious boots [emoji1360]


Is this the info you’re looking for?


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

meowlett said:


> I think Ban Island needs a maximum security wing and I need to be in it.  I am sharing this only because @noegirl knew about this part already.  I am not sharing the rest of my purchase today because I am very disappointed with my lack of self control.
> View attachment 4304045



ME, TOO! I have splinters from recently falling off the island’s dock, er, wagon.


----------



## Purrsey

My 90cm scarf are all colorful but decide to go for this monochrome piece for a change. I love it.


----------



## DreamingPink

c18027 said:


> Is this the info you’re looking for?



Oh yes!!! [emoji33]
Thank you so much you’re the best !!
Finger crossed I can locate a pair [emoji16]


----------



## Tien

Finally found a colorful strap for my bolide [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4314750
> 
> 
> My 90cm scarf are all colorful but decide to go for this monochrome piece for a change. I love it.


I don’t know what I want more: wear it or put it on the wall!


----------



## Addicted to bags

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you, my dear.
> The absence of color and colors you can’t describe continue to be my favorite ones.
> I have her videos pinned, but haven’t challenged myself yet.
> Crap. I’ve got my eye on this gorgeous Della Cavalleria Finesse scarf for a long time. If my scarves no longer continue to look like napkins around my neck or part of a girl scout’s uniform, I’m gonna have to get it!
> And it’ll be your fault! Lol


I used to think that about scarves too, except I also thought of airline stewardesses 
But once you get hooked, a whole new world opens opens up (as does your wallet). 
I will fully accept the blame. Just try it once...


----------



## meowlett

Israeli_Flava said:


> THIS is the land of the lack of self-control.. share share share!!!!!!


As my own punishment, I am not posting any of the impulse buys.  My new year resolution is to stick to my wishlist and do fewer shopping sessions.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> As my own punishment, I am not posting any of the impulse buys.  My new year resolution is to stick to my wishlist and do fewer shopping sessions.


We’re the ones being punished because now we can’t see what you got!


----------



## Purrsey

Tien said:


> Finally found a colorful strap for my bolide [emoji7][emoji7]



Wow I do fancy this combo. Love!


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> As my own punishment, I am not posting any of the impulse buys.  My new year resolution is to stick to my wishlist and do fewer shopping sessions.


I suspect that withholding the identity of your impulse buys might possibly be in violation of the
Official Hermès Code of Shopping Conduct.....but God knows, I _could_ be wrong. 
Maybe you could just share one?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> As my own punishment, I am not posting any of the impulse buys.  My new year resolution is to stick to my wishlist and do fewer shopping sessions.





diane278 said:


> I suspect that withholding the identity of your impulse buys might possibly be in violation of the
> Official Hermès Code of Shopping Conduct.....but God knows, I _could_ be wrong.
> Maybe you could just share one?


lololol
Diane, you read my mind!!!
I wrote it, but didn’t post it, but here it goes:

‘The TOS clearly states that sharing must continue until shopping activities are RESUMED,  not BEFOREHAND. I’m not a mod, but I know the rules ‘


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4314750
> 
> 
> My 90cm scarf are all colorful but decide to go for this monochrome piece for a change. I love it.



Mesmerizing! Design name?


----------



## Purrsey

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Mesmerizing! Design name?



Hi it’s this. 





Hoping to score this next !


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4314750
> 
> 
> My 90cm scarf are all colorful but decide to go for this monochrome piece for a change. I love it.


Wow, that is a beautiful scarf!  Congrats!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Purrsey said:


> Hi it’s this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to score this next !



Heh, heh! Had I not been so lost in the design, I might have seen the title.


----------



## westcoastgal

Animapolis, 01. Beautiful scarf.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tien said:


> Finally found a colorful strap for my bolide [emoji7][emoji7]


Your Bolide is so pretty ! what length is your strap?  I want one for my Kelly as well.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

westcoastgal said:


> Animapolis, 01. Beautiful scarf.


Twins with you.  Hard to resist this one !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

meowlett said:


> As my own punishment, I am not posting any of the impulse buys.  My new year resolution is to stick to my wishlist and do fewer shopping sessions.


Well that's just punishing US not you... hahahahahahah
but whatever makes u happy....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4314750
> 
> 
> My 90cm scarf are all colorful but decide to go for this monochrome piece for a change. I love it.


----------



## mcpro

Fresh from the mothership!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Scrolling through the posts, these go together perfectly!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

BBC said:


> Scrolling through the posts, these go together perfectly!!!


There are so many great colors in this scarf, and you can choose which ones to pick up. This beautiful bolide does nicely!


----------



## MooMooVT

DDCHA said:


> Bordeaux Evercolour Lindy 30 and two Animapolis scarves (only one shown here). The pix don’t do justice with the deep, rich colors! In love. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305473
> View attachment 4305474


I'd love to see mod shots if you're so inclined! I love this CW of Animapolis but it's harder to find on this forum!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mcpro said:


> Fresh from the mothership!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315088
> View attachment 4315088
> View attachment 4315089


Congrats dear! Etoupe sellier!! Score! 
What else did you get???


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mcpro said:


> Fresh from the mothership!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315088
> View attachment 4315088
> View attachment 4315089


Wowww! beautiful! congrats


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Jungle Love CSGM...


----------



## meowlett

Israeli_Flava said:


> Well that's just punishing US not you... hahahahahahah
> but whatever makes u happy....


Since I have atoned for my sins of the impulse buy (by wearing that bag for one full week), I can tell now.

Here is the rest of the stash. 



The plan to get two twillies became 5 twillies, one poncho, one mini dog double tour bracelet and an Animalpolis scarf.  And after I have already paid for everything, my SA was telling me that this was the first month I haven't bought a bag in the past 12 months.  She went on to remind me how lovely my Bleu Electrique Lindy was.  Meanwhile, I was one foot away from two Lindy's (a 26 and a 30) as well as a GM Evie.  And I was still wearing the Poncho that I have just bought.  When I told my SA that I would like to try the Bleu Encre Evie GM (remembering how gigantic the Gris Asphalte GM looked on me just a few months ago as I am a glutton for punishment), she absolutely wasted no time with her Jedi mind trick and I was swiping my card again.  Of course, the GM looks awesome with the Poncho.



I am staying away from my home store until an appropriate reptile swims up.


----------



## Lec8504

Just picked her up yesterday, I’m slightly obsessed with this bag even though I’m usually not a Birkin girl.


----------



## jaz_o

Lec8504 said:


> Just picked her up yesterday, I’m slightly obsessed with this bag even though I’m usually not a Birkin girl.



She's gorgeous and the twillies complement the bag!


----------



## mcpro

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats dear! Etoupe sellier!! Score!
> What else did you get???



Thank you dear , 

Just  rodeo mm
twillies and scarf ring was purchase the day before the K.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

TresBeauHermes said:


> Jungle Love CSGM...
> View attachment 4315792
> View attachment 4315793



Wow! image really stands out against the dark background. so simple, such impact!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

meowlett said:


> Since I have atoned for my sins of the impulse buy (by wearing that bag for one full week), I can tell now.
> 
> Here is the rest of the stash.
> 
> View attachment 4315839
> 
> The plan to get two twillies became 5 twillies, one poncho, one mini dog double tour bracelet and an Animalpolis scarf.  And after I have already paid for everything, my SA was telling me that this was the first month I haven't bought a bag in the past 12 months.  She went on to remind me how lovely my Bleu Electrique Lindy was.  Meanwhile, I was one foot away from two Lindy's (a 26 and a 30) as well as a GM Evie.  And I was still wearing the Poncho that I have just bought.  When I told my SA that I would like to try the Bleu Encre Evie GM (remembering how gigantic the Gris Asphalte GM looked on me just a few months ago as I am a glutton for punishment), she absolutely wasted no time with her Jedi mind trick and I was swiping my card again.  Of course, the GM looks awesome with the Poncho.
> 
> View attachment 4315851
> 
> I am staying away from my home store until an appropriate reptile swims up.



Be strong!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

mcpro said:


> Thank you dear ,
> 
> Just  rodeo mm
> twillies and scarf ring was purchase the day before the K.
> 
> View attachment 4315933
> View attachment 4315934



love the rich, deep colors!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Jungle Love CSGM...
> View attachment 4315792
> View attachment 4315793


Meowza, wow!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> Since I have atoned for my sins of the impulse buy (by wearing that bag for one full week), I can tell now.
> 
> Here is the rest of the stash.
> 
> View attachment 4315839
> 
> The plan to get two twillies became 5 twillies, one poncho, one mini dog double tour bracelet and an Animalpolis scarf.  And after I have already paid for everything, my SA was telling me that this was the first month I haven't bought a bag in the past 12 months.  She went on to remind me how lovely my Bleu Electrique Lindy was.  Meanwhile, I was one foot away from two Lindy's (a 26 and a 30) as well as a GM Evie.  And I was still wearing the Poncho that I have just bought.  When I told my SA that I would like to try the Bleu Encre Evie GM (remembering how gigantic the Gris Asphalte GM looked on me just a few months ago as I am a glutton for punishment), she absolutely wasted no time with her Jedi mind trick and I was swiping my card again.  Of course, the GM looks awesome with the Poncho.
> 
> View attachment 4315851
> 
> I am staying away from my home store until an appropriate reptile swims up.


Thank you for not punishing us for too long. What a haul! 


Lec8504 said:


> Just picked her up yesterday, I’m slightly obsessed with this bag even though I’m usually not a Birkin girl.


The more I see this bag, the more I need one!


----------



## Lec8504

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you for not punishing us for too long. What a haul!
> 
> The more I see this bag, the more I need one!



I’m a total enabler so I definitely will not talk you out of this one  It’s such a versatile colour!


----------



## Lec8504

jaz_o said:


> She's gorgeous and the twillies complement the bag!



Thanks Jaz! Imo twillies liven up H bags so beautifully


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Jungle Love CSGM...
> View attachment 4315792
> View attachment 4315793


Jungle Love is so adorable!  And great modeling pic, dear TresBeauHermes!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lec8504 said:


> Just picked her up yesterday, I’m slightly obsessed with this bag even though I’m usually not a Birkin girl.


Wowza! I'm totally obsesssed with your bag! Fab twillies too !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Jungle Love CSGM...
> View attachment 4315792
> View attachment 4315793


This is my choice for the season too but I just can't seem to pull the trigger on another  CSGM (I have way to many)!!!
It looks stunning on u dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mcpro said:


> Thank you dear ,
> 
> Just  rodeo mm
> twillies and scarf ring was purchase the day before the K.
> 
> View attachment 4315933


Oh how lovely!!! I really want that scarf ring too! I that one rose gold?
The twilly cw is exquisite!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

meowlett said:


> Since I have atoned for my sins of the impulse buy (by wearing that bag for one full week), I can tell now.
> 
> Here is the rest of the stash.
> 
> View attachment 4315839
> 
> The plan to get two twillies became 5 twillies, one poncho, one mini dog double tour bracelet and an Animalpolis scarf.  And after I have already paid for everything, my SA was telling me that this was the first month I haven't bought a bag in the past 12 months.  She went on to remind me how lovely my Bleu Electrique Lindy was.  Meanwhile, I was one foot away from two Lindy's (a 26 and a 30) as well as a GM Evie.  And I was still wearing the Poncho that I have just bought.  When I told my SA that I would like to try the Bleu Encre Evie GM (remembering how gigantic the Gris Asphalte GM looked on me just a few months ago as I am a glutton for punishment), she absolutely wasted no time with her Jedi mind trick and I was swiping my card again.  Of course, the GM looks awesome with the Poncho.
> 
> View attachment 4315851
> 
> I am staying away from my home store until an appropriate reptile swims up.



Great haul! Thanks for breaking down and sharing!! [emoji173]️[emoji23]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TeeCee77 said:


> Great haul! Thanks for breaking down and sharing!! [emoji173]️[emoji23]


I can’t believe we have stooped so low, now we are becoming ‘sharing enablers’ 

I guess it’s all part of the ORANGE CYCLE:
Orange Slippery Slope
Orange Abyss
Orange Black Hole

I think I’m knee deep in the black hole with no return in sight...


----------



## meowlett

TeeCee77 said:


> Great haul! Thanks for breaking down and sharing!! [emoji173]️[emoji23]


My Vegas SA is very dangerous to my wallet. I was so disappointed at myself about what happened.  Now to fully atone to my sins, I have to stick to my wishlist unless something truly irresistible comes up.


----------



## Aileenlnbh

TresBeauHermes said:


> Jungle Love CSGM...
> View attachment 4315792
> View attachment 4315793



We are twins on this - I adore it and am VERY tempted to get another CW


----------



## MotoChiq

I somewhat escaped ban island @meowlett 

My small damage at Crystals and Bellagio.


----------



## meowlett

MotoChiq said:


> I somewhat escaped ban island @meowlett
> 
> My small damage at Crystals and Bellagio.


Congrats!  Now we are both in the maximum security wing.


----------



## hannahsophia

MotoChiq said:


> I somewhat escaped ban island @meowlett
> 
> My small damage at Crystals and Bellagio.



Love love love! Can you please share some tied photos of the equateur? Gorgeous cw. Also seriously love that bird of song twilly!


----------



## ms_sivalley

MotoChiq said:


> I somewhat escaped ban island @meowlett
> 
> My small damage at Crystals and Bellagio.


What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


----------



## sf_newyorker

MotoChiq said:


> I somewhat escaped ban island @meowlett
> 
> My small damage at Crystals and Bellagio.


I pick up my Equateur tomorrow in the same CW. It’s absolutely gorgeous in your pic.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Since I have atoned for my sins of the impulse buy (by wearing that bag for one full week), I can tell now.
> 
> Here is the rest of the stash.
> 
> View attachment 4315839
> 
> The plan to get two twillies became 5 twillies, one poncho, one mini dog double tour bracelet and an Animalpolis scarf.  And after I have already paid for everything, my SA was telling me that this was the first month I haven't bought a bag in the past 12 months.  She went on to remind me how lovely my Bleu Electrique Lindy was.  Meanwhile, I was one foot away from two Lindy's (a 26 and a 30) as well as a GM Evie.  And I was still wearing the Poncho that I have just bought.  When I told my SA that I would like to try the Bleu Encre Evie GM (remembering how gigantic the Gris Asphalte GM looked on me just a few months ago as I am a glutton for punishment), she absolutely wasted no time with her Jedi mind trick and I was swiping my card again.  Of course, the GM looks awesome with the Poncho.
> 
> View attachment 4315851
> 
> I am staying away from my home store until an appropriate reptile swims up.


your Bleu Encre Evie is gorgeous! 
Just go "Zen" and accept the pain and enjoy your gorgeous purchases!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Lec8504 said:


> Just picked her up yesterday, I’m slightly obsessed with this bag even though I’m usually not a Birkin girl.


Wow, I don't blame you ! what gorgeous colour!  Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mcpro said:


> Thank you dear ,
> 
> Just  rodeo mm
> twillies and scarf ring was purchase the day before the K.
> 
> View attachment 4315933
> View attachment 4315934


Love your Rodeo's colour! Gorgeous twillies too! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Wow! image really stands out against the dark background. so simple, such impact!


Thank you jbizzybeetle!



blondissima777 said:


> Meowza, wow!!!


Meowza 



crisbac said:


> Jungle Love is so adorable!  And great modeling pic, dear TresBeauHermes!


Thank you crisbac!  The scarf looks soo different when worn! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> This is my choice for the season too but I just can't seem to pull the trigger on another  CSGM (I have way to many)!!!
> It looks stunning on u dear!


Thank you Israeli_Flava! Ohhhh, go ahead and lets be twins (I'll take enable responsibility )! The new CWs are very striking and beautiful!


Aileenlnbh said:


> We are twins on this - I adore it and am VERY tempted to get another CW


Yay twins!  I love it too! Its less busy (colour wise) then normal, so I think they are great to have multiples in different colours


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> I somewhat escaped ban island @meowlett
> 
> My small damage at Crystals and Bellagio.


Gorgeous purchases! I thought I saw you waving at me when you were on the escape yacht from ban island.... I might have seen @meowlett standing next to you with a glass of champagne too


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lec8504 said:


> Just picked her up yesterday, I’m slightly obsessed with this bag even though I’m usually not a Birkin girl.



This is so absolutely elegant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MotoChiq said:


> I somewhat escaped ban island @meowlett
> 
> My small damage at Crystals and Bellagio.



Lol is your adorable little rodeo hiding? Escaping ban island? Or maybe he doesn’t count if we can’t see him?


----------



## meowlett

MotoChiq said:


> I somewhat escaped ban island @meowlett
> 
> My small damage at Crystals and Bellagio.


I think we twin on one of the twillies too.  That must be the mark of the maximum security wing.  My master was supervising my unboxing of the twillies.  As soon as she figured out that I did not buy her anything, she just went zzz.


----------



## bertrande

Lec8504 said:


> Just picked her up yesterday, I’m slightly obsessed with this bag even though I’m usually not a Birkin girl.


Lovely!  May I know what twilly you're using on the bag?  It suits her to a T.


----------



## MotoChiq

meowlett said:


> Congrats!  Now we are both in the maximum security wing.


This was definately an interesting trip to say the least. I feel like I got worse service from SA's since I brought my K as opposed to Ms. Evie on my last trip out. All well, still ate, drank and shopped like a Queen 



hannahsophia said:


> Love love love! Can you please share some tied photos of the equateur? Gorgeous cw. Also seriously love that bird of song twilly!


Thank you! I will definitely share some pictures this week. Now to catch up on work emails... 



ms_sivalley said:


> What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


Until I get my CC bill! 



sf_newyorker said:


> I pick up my Equateur tomorrow in the same CW. It’s absolutely gorgeous in your pic.


You are going to love it!



TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous purchases! I thought I saw you waving at me when you were on the escape yacht from ban island.... I might have seen @meowlett standing next to you with a glass of champagne too


  I definitely drank enough Champagne this weekend 



BBC said:


> Lol is your adorable little rodeo hiding? Escaping ban island? Or maybe he doesn’t count if we can’t see him?


Apparently my new Rodeo is sleeping off the food and drinks too! Rodeos and twillies don't count



meowlett said:


> I think we twin on one of the twillies too.  That must be the mark of the maximum security wing.  My master was supervising my unboxing of the twillies.  As soon as she figured out that I did not buy her anything, she just went zzz.
> View attachment 4316488


We are twinsies on the twilly... Guess we got upgraded to the max security wing, but we haven't made it to Super Max yet  I also have a Jungle Love Shawl being delivered to me tomorrow too  Your master is very regal looking in that picture!


----------



## meowlett

MotoChiq said:


> This was definately an interesting trip to say the least. I feel like I got worse service from SA's since I brought my K as opposed to Ms. Evie on my last trip out. All well, still ate, drank and shopped like a Queen
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will definitely share some pictures this week. Now to catch up on work emails...
> 
> 
> Until I get my CC bill!
> 
> 
> You are going to love it!
> 
> I definitely drank enough Champagne this weekend
> 
> 
> Apparently my new Rodeo is sleeping off the food and drinks too! Rodeos and twillies don't count
> 
> 
> We are twinsies on the twilly... Guess we got upgraded to the max security wing, but we haven't made it to Super Max yet  I also have a Jungle Love Shawl being delivered to me tomorrow too  Your master is very regal looking in that picture!


Hush.  Don't remind the guards about the sup max.  I breached twice already.


----------



## MotoChiq

meowlett said:


> Hush.  Don't remind the guards about the sup max.  I breached twice already.



Lol! If a certain reptile swims ashore Super Max would be worth it


----------



## meowlett

MotoChiq said:


> Lol! If a certain reptile swims ashore Super Max would be worth it


Oh yeah!!!  I am still twiddling my thumbs on that one.  My SA has been dangling other reptiles to bait me.  But all of the prospects are either too close to the one or not quite worth my trouble so far.


----------



## crystalnn

My latest H purchase two new twillies for my GM SO and new jungle love Shawl in Gris chine/iris and also the Grand Loop necklace in GA with RGHW


----------



## Livia1

crystalnn said:


> My latest H purchase two new twillies for my GM SO and new jungle love Shawl in Gris chine/iris and also the Grand Loop necklace in GA with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317080



Very pretty twillies but that Jungle Love is gorgeous! 
I have been eyeing this cw but I can't do purple


----------



## crystalnn

Livia1 said:


> Very pretty twillies but that Jungle Love is gorgeous!
> I have been eyeing this cw but I can't do purple


Thank you dear it's very light touch of purple on a grey background


----------



## Notorious Pink

crystalnn said:


> My latest H purchase two new twillies for my GM SO and new jungle love Shawl in Gris chine/iris and also the Grand Loop necklace in GA with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317080



Oh wow [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] everything is beautiful!!!


----------



## weibandy

MotoChiq said:


> I somewhat escaped ban island @meowlett
> 
> My small damage at Crystals and Bellagio.


Wow, the colors leap off the page!!  Great items!


----------



## bekiii

Went to the store to say hi to my SA and she offered me this one.  B30 Togo etoupe phw


----------



## GoldFish8

MotoChiq said:


> Guess we got upgraded to the max security wing, but we haven't made it to Super Max yet  I also have a Jungle Love Shawl being delivered to me tomorrow too  Your master is very regal looking in that picture!



Oooh twins!!! Just got the jungle love shawl too! In the blue/noir and white colorway. Which one did you get? I dont Really count this as a break from ban island... more like a quick phone call  although i do Plan to break free of this cell for real in a few weeks


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crystalnn said:


> My latest H purchase two new twillies for my GM SO and new jungle love Shawl in Gris chine/iris and also the Grand Loop necklace in GA with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317080


What gorgeous pic! Fantastic colours!  Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> I think we twin on one of the twillies too.  That must be the mark of the maximum security wing.  My master was supervising my unboxing of the twillies.  As soon as she figured out that I did not buy her anything, she just went zzz.
> View attachment 4316488


Beautiful twillies! I think your Master is very smart! She knows twillies don't count!


----------



## TeeCee77

bekiii said:


> Went to the store to say hi to my SA and she offered me this one.  B30 Togo etoupe phw



Beautiful! We are twins! Such a great bag!


----------



## MotoChiq

GoldFish8 said:


> Oooh twins!!! Just got the jungle love shawl too! In the blue/noir and white colorway. Which one did you get? I dont Really count this as a break from ban island... more like a quick phone call  although i do Plan to break free of this cell for real in a few weeks



I bought the bleu noir/rose version!


----------



## sf_newyorker

I do love it - no hesitation in my purchase. And as with H, it doesn’t feel right to have only one box in the shopping bag so I added a ToS twilly in creme. No more store visits until after Lunar New Year.

View attachment 4317616


MotoChiq said:


> This was definately an interesting trip to say the least. I feel like I got worse service from SA's since I brought my K as opposed to Ms. Evie on my last trip out. All well, still ate, drank and shopped like a Queen
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will
> 
> 
> You are going to love it!
> 
> I definitely drank enough Champagne this weekend
> 
> 
> Apparently my new Rodeo is sleeping off the food and drinks too! Rodeos and twillies don't count
> 
> 
> We are twinsies on the twilly... Guess we got upgraded to the max security wing, but we haven't made it to Super Max yet  I also have a Jungle Love Shawl being delivered to me tomorrow too  Your master is very regal looking in that picture!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

crystalnn said:


> My latest H purchase two new twillies for my GM SO and new jungle love Shawl in Gris chine/iris and also the Grand Loop necklace in GA with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317080



ADORE it all - this is do my jam CWs - love


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bekiii said:


> Went to the store to say hi to my SA and she offered me this one.  B30 Togo etoupe phw


Gorgeous (and so lucky!!!!)! Congrats!


----------



## MotoChiq

Apparently now CSGMs don’t count either...


----------



## cafecreme15

crystalnn said:


> My latest H purchase two new twillies for my GM SO and new jungle love Shawl in Gris chine/iris and also the Grand Loop necklace in GA with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317080



This picture is just gorgeous. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a more perfect B and twilly combo!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Apparently now CSGMs don’t count either...
> 
> View attachment 4317843
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317844


Beautiful CW! Love that mysterious Blue Noir!


----------



## crystalnn

cafecreme15 said:


> This picture is just gorgeous. I don’t think I’ve ever seen a more perfect B and twilly combo!


Awwwwwww thank you so much dear! Your comment has made my day


----------



## crystalnn

Aileenlnbh said:


> ADORE it all - this is do my jam CWs - love


Thank you so much dear!


----------



## crystalnn

TresBeauHermes said:


> What gorgeous pic! Fantastic colours!  Congrats!


Thank you dear


----------



## LovingTheOrange

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lovely bag and great tips!! Do you mind me asking the price?


It was 539,000 yen after tax refund! Using google's converter, that's less than $5k usd~  

Still pinching myself over this score. SUCH a good price


----------



## DYH

Super exciting day for me today!  Finally got a chance to pick up from Christie's the bag I bought in the auction in Dec! 

This is my first purchase with Christie's, my first ever pre-loved item, AND my first ever barenia! 

And here’s me walking into Christies (which my ❤️ documented for me) and the cutest little barenia evelyne tpm! i hope it’s got more aging to go!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> Super exciting day for me today!  Finally got a chance to pick up from Christie's the bag I bought in the auction in Dec!
> 
> This is my first purchase with Christie's, my first ever pre-loved item, AND my first ever barenia!
> 
> And here’s me walking into Christies (which my ❤️ documented for me) and the cutest little barenia evelyne tpm! i hope it’s got more aging to go!
> 
> View attachment 4318572
> View attachment 4318573
> View attachment 4318574


How exciting!!!
Congratulations! She’s absolutely beyond chic!
I haven’t swam the auction ponds yet. I love that you documented the whole thing!


----------



## DYH

blondissima777 said:


> How exciting!!!
> Congratulations! She’s absolutely beyond chic!
> I haven’t swam the auction ponds yet. I love that you documented the whole thing!



thanks! I am so excited!

I am ambivalent about auctions... Christies charges buyer a 25% premium, and then charges seller another 20% premium (the final price you see online is inflated already with buyer's 25% premium). It's really the only party that's making a killing.  On top of that, it was going to charge me close to $300 dollars to ship the bag to me. I actually emailed them and was like - hummmmmm i live less than 10 blocks away from you.  And they came back and said : yes, that would be $275 for shipping. ‍♀️

Anyways. I have never seen a barenia tpm. My SA confirmed that she's never seen one - so I closed my eyes and bit the bullet. 

ps - if anyone is in the market for croc (not himalaya), you get great prices at Christies...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

DYH said:


> Super exciting day for me today!  Finally got a chance to pick up from Christie's the bag I bought in the auction in Dec!
> 
> This is my first purchase with Christie's, my first ever pre-loved item, AND my first ever barenia!
> 
> And here’s me walking into Christies (which my ❤️ documented for me) and the cutest little barenia evelyne tpm! i hope it’s got more aging to go!
> 
> View attachment 4318572
> View attachment 4318573
> View attachment 4318574


Adorable!  Congrats on your first Barenia. You will ❤️


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> thanks! I am so excited!
> 
> I am ambivalent about auctions... Christies charges buyer a 25% premium, and then charges seller another 20% premium (the final price you see online is inflated already with buyer's 25% premium). It's really the only party that's making a killing.  On top of that, it was going to charge me close to $300 dollars to ship the bag to me. I actually emailed them and was like - hummmmmm i live less than 10 blocks away from you.  And they came back and said : yes, that would be $275 for shipping. ‍♀️
> 
> Anyways. I have never seen a barenia tpm. My SA confirmed that she's never seen one - so I closed my eyes and bit the bullet.
> 
> ps - if anyone is in the market for croc (not himalaya), you get great prices at Christies...


I’d only bite the bullet for something very unique like yours and if prices are within my reality lol
Great to know about crocs!
$300 shipping???
I know insurance is not cheap, but it’s 10 very posh NYC blocks, give me a break. I guess the 45% profit is not enough... 
Anyways, enjoying your beautiful Barenia. It’s so exciting to get a bag that will get better with age!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

DYH said:


> Super exciting day for me today!  Finally got a chance to pick up from Christie's the bag I bought in the auction in Dec!
> 
> This is my first purchase with Christie's, my first ever pre-loved item, AND my first ever barenia!
> 
> And here’s me walking into Christies (which my ❤️ documented for me) and the cutest little barenia evelyne tpm! i hope it’s got more aging to go!
> 
> View attachment 4318572
> View attachment 4318573
> View attachment 4318574


Congrats on the cute Barenia TPM.  I saw that one at the auction and forgot to bid on it.  Was busy with looking at other bags but the pace was quick !  I had bought from Christie's once several years ago and they charged me $200 to ship two bags and I thought that was steep.  Yours is $275 for a small box that you can pick up in the same city !!  But thanks for the photos as I get to see Christie's office and the pickup location so I know better next time.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MotoChiq said:


> Apparently now CSGMs don’t count either...
> 
> View attachment 4317843
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317844


I was debating between this colorway and the dark blue with white.  On the H website, the VIF looks like fuchsia and yours look more red, which sings to me more.  This is one that I definitely will get for this season.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lec8504 said:


> Just picked her up yesterday, I’m slightly obsessed with this bag even though I’m usually not a Birkin girl.


Congrats !! Is that a Craie or GT B30?  Hard to tell on my monitor and those lovely twillies.  Care to share the name and colorway?  TIA.


----------



## Lec8504

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! Is that a Craie or GT B30?  Hard to tell on my monitor and those lovely twillies.  Care to share the name and colorway?  TIA.



Thanks ladies! 

CH- it’s a GT B30. Let me try to find the name of the twilly for you


----------



## Monique1004

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! Is that a Craie or GT B30?  Hard to tell on my monitor and those lovely twillies.  Care to share the name and colorway?  TIA.



I believe it’s the “Tree of song” twilly in CW5.


----------



## MotoChiq

chkpfbeliever said:


> I was debating between this colorway and the dark blue with white.  On the H website, the VIF looks like fuchsia and yours look more red, which sings to me more.  This is one that I definitely will get for this season.



If possible I would see it in person if you like it because in real life, it's a dark fuchsia. I will say it's a shade or 2 darker than the PdS in Fuchsia. The dark blue does keep it more muted. HTH


----------



## Zabear

Just starting my Hermes collection, but am in love with this bracelet!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Zabear said:


> Just starting my Hermes collection, but am in love with this bracelet!


Wow, what a gorgeous start to your collection! Congrats! I love this pic! You can really see the hand stitching which is one of the many reasons I love H!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Zabear said:


> Just starting my Hermes collection, but am in love with this bracelet!


Very chic start!!


----------



## dooneybaby

crystalnn said:


> My latest H purchase two new twillies for my GM SO and new jungle love Shawl in Gris chine/iris and also the Grand Loop necklace in GA with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317080


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dooneybaby

meowlett said:


> I think we twin on one of the twillies too.  That must be the mark of the maximum security wing.  My master was supervising my unboxing of the twillies.  As soon as she figured out that I did not buy her anything, she just went zzz.
> View attachment 4316488


Well why didn't you buy her anything? (LOL!)


----------



## cafecreme15

After 3 months of waiting, this baby finally came home to me today! Herbag 31 in noir berline canvas. It also came with a lock and clochette...does anyone know where it’s supposed to go on the bag?


----------



## Monique1004

Today’s successful trip to the boutique! B25 GT RGHW & Tandem sandals. Such a beautiful colors on these sandals. Glad that I grab them before the price increase.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Monique1004 said:


> Today’s successful trip to the boutique! B25 GT RGHW & Tandem sandals. Such a beautiful colors on these sandals. Glad that I grab them before the price increase.
> View attachment 4319766



The bag is nice, but I really _*LOVE*_ the sandals!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cafecreme15 said:


> After 3 months of waiting, this baby finally came home to me today! Herbag 31 in noir berline canvas. It also came with a lock and clochette...does anyone know where it’s supposed to go on the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319731
> View attachment 4319732


Congrats on your new Herbag! If I remember correctly, the lock goes on the back of the bag.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Monique1004 said:


> Today’s successful trip to the boutique! B25 GT RGHW & Tandem sandals. Such a beautiful colors on these sandals. Glad that I grab them before the price increase.
> View attachment 4319766


Lovely B and sandals! Congrats!


----------



## innerpeace85

Monique1004 said:


> Today’s successful trip to the boutique! B25 GT RGHW & Tandem sandals. Such a beautiful colors on these sandals. Glad that I grab them before the price increase.
> View attachment 4319766


Congratulations!!! Both are stunning!
Could you pleae share the style number for the sandals?


----------



## Monique1004

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Congratulations!!! Both are stunning!
> Could you pleae share the style number for the sandals?



Sure. Here it is. Thanks!


----------



## kelly7

Congrats on your beautiful new Herbag!


----------



## crisbac

cafecreme15 said:


> After 3 months of waiting, this baby finally came home to me today! Herbag 31 in noir berline canvas. It also came with a lock and clochette...does anyone know where it’s supposed to go on the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319731
> View attachment 4319732


Huge congrats on your Herbag, cafecreme15!  We're twinsies!  What I know is that the original function of the lock is for the hole in one of the straps, for security. And you can put it at the back for decoration. (I prefer to carry my Herbag without the lock and the clochette though.) Enjoy!


----------



## cafecreme15

crisbac said:


> Huge congrats on your Herbag, cafecreme15!  We're twinsies!  What I know is that the original function of the lock is for the hole in one of the straps, for security. And you can put it at the back for decoration. (I prefer to carry my Herbag without the lock and the clochette though.) Enjoy!
> View attachment 4320109
> View attachment 4320110



Thanks so much for the very helpful pictures! I really love this bag and am a bit surprised it’s not more popular. If anything I’d put the lock on the back - the front is difficult enough to deal with without anything extra getting in the way [emoji23] I’ll carry it for a few days without the lock and clochette before I decide.


----------



## Monique1004

crisbac said:


> Huge congrats on your Herbag, cafecreme15!  We're twinsies!  What I know is that the original function of the lock is for the hole in one of the straps, for security. And you can put it at the back for decoration. (I prefer to carry my Herbag without the lock and the clochette though.) Enjoy!
> View attachment 4320109
> View attachment 4320110



LOL. I always wondered what the hole was for. Now I know.


----------



## crisbac

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks so much for the very helpful pictures! I really love this bag and am a bit surprised it’s not more popular. If anything I’d put the lock on the back - the front is difficult enough to deal with without anything extra getting in the way [emoji23] I’ll carry it for a few days without the lock and clochette before I decide.


I entirely agree with you, dear cafecreme15!  I'm also surprised it's not more popular. I was happy to see it on the runways of both the Resort 2019 and the Spring-Summer 2019 Collections.


----------



## crisbac

Monique1004 said:


> LOL. I always wondered what the hole was for. Now I know.


----------



## BalLVLover

cafecreme15 said:


> After 3 months of waiting, this baby finally came home to me today! Herbag 31 in noir berline canvas. It also came with a lock and clochette...does anyone know where it’s supposed to go on the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4319731
> View attachment 4319732



We are twins....love this bag. Congratulations


----------



## cafecreme15

crisbac said:


> I entirely agree with you, dear cafecreme15!  I'm also surprised it's not more popular. I was happy to see it on the runways of both the Resort 2019 and the Spring-Summer 2019 Collections.





BalLVLover said:


> We are twins....love this bag. Congratulations


Would love to see some in action shots of your beloved Herbags!


----------



## LVsister

My very small contribution after a long H- hiatus, but I love love love the pinks [emoji7] Hopefully it is really as useful as I read stories from other TPFers in here [emoji28]


----------



## BalLVLover

cafecreme15 said:


> Would love to see some in action shots of your beloved Herbags!



I’d love to....but my master bath and closet are being renovated and I don’t have my full length mirror. Next month hopefully I’ll be back in my closet [emoji847]


----------



## Bentley143

LVsister said:


> My very small contribution after a long H- hiatus, but I love love love the pinks [emoji7] Hopefully it is really as useful as I read stories from other TPFers in here [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 4320497
> 
> View attachment 4320498


What color is it?


----------



## LVsister

Bentley143 said:


> What color is it?


Rose Eglantine outside and Rose Jaipur inside. I actually went to the store to check out Mauve Sylvester irl, that is such a gorgeous pink too  Hope that shade will also come in bags....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LVsister said:


> My very small contribution after a long H- hiatus, but I love love love the pinks [emoji7] Hopefully it is really as useful as I read stories from other TPFers in here [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 4320497
> 
> View attachment 4320498


Such pretty pinks! Bi-colour Calvis are so special! Congrats! I love Calvis! Very useful indeed!
PS: I see a cute pink piggy in the background! too cute!


----------



## LVsister

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such pretty pinks! Bi-colour Calvis are so special! Congrats! I love Calvis! Very useful indeed!
> PS: I see a cute pink piggy in the background! too cute!



Thank you, I am currently in a pink fase I guess, also got a pink LV scarf from their CNY collection together with a pink Furla bag and this pink calvi [emoji847] I hope I get much use out of the calvi indeed


----------



## katie's mum

My first Hermés bag: jypsiere 28 vert cypres
Got this yesterday and I’m very happy! I have scarves and belt from Hermés but this is my first bag. I wanted a dark colour and thought this colour would make a nice alternative to black as I have many black bags!


----------



## katie's mum

Modelling pic!


----------



## bagnut1

katie's mum said:


> My first Hermés bag: jypsiere 28 vert cypres
> Got this yesterday and I’m very happy! I have scarves and belt from Hermés but this is my first bag. I wanted a dark colour and thought this colour would make a nice alternative to black as I have many black bags!


gorgeous bag and congrats!  The Jypsiere is an awesome and highly functional bag, and it looks great on you.


----------



## boomer1234

Omg I just picked up THIS cutie!! The color is AMAZING!


----------



## grnbri

It came in the mail so quickly that when I got the fedex notice I assumed it was DH’s wine shipment and neglected to pick it up until today (totally sweaty post-workout expecting to have to lug a heavy box of wine cases).  Whoa - totally drunk on this deep yet bright color:


----------



## Meta

Congrats @grnbri!   May I ask if it's the Roulis 23 or mini Roulis?


----------



## sf_newyorker

katie's mum said:


> My first Hermés bag: jypsiere 28 vert cypres
> Got this yesterday and I’m very happy! I have scarves and belt from Hermés but this is my first bag. I wanted a dark colour and thought this colour would make a nice alternative to black as I have many black bags!


Congrats! It’s a beautiful color and bag. I saw a bolide 31 vert cypres earlier this week, and it was calling my name. But I’m staying strong and sticking to only my wishlist item.


----------



## grnbri

weN84 said:


> Congrats @grnbri!   May I ask if it's the Roulis 23 or mini Roulis?



The 23! I was worried about sizing and that it might be too bulky on my frame (5’6”, slim) but it’s perfect! Fits all my daily and more. I can’t imagine going smaller.


----------



## Meta

grnbri said:


> The 23! I was worried about sizing and that it might be too bulky on my frame (5’6”, slim) but it’s perfect! Fits all my daily and more. I can’t imagine going smaller.


 Please do post on the Ode to Roulis thread too!


----------



## allure244

grnbri said:


> It came in the mail so quickly that when I got the fedex notice I assumed it was DH’s wine shipment and neglected to pick it up until today (totally sweaty post-workout expecting to have to lug a heavy box of wine cases).  Whoa - totally drunk on this deep yet bright color:



Wow. Beautiful color. Is this blue encre?


----------



## hopiko

katie's mum said:


> Modelling pic!


Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## grnbri

allure244 said:


> Wow. Beautiful color. Is this blue encre?



Yes! Agree with some others who posted that it reads purple in dimmer light but in sunlight it is so bright! I happen to love purple so I think it works for me, pragmatically speaking a true navy probably matches more colors.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

katie's mum said:


> Modelling pic!


Such pretty jyspiere! The colour is gorgeous! Great alternative to black! Congrats!


----------



## noegirl

Ughh my love for green never ends!!! Vert C rodeo pm and vert vertigo Evelyne phw


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Ughh my love for green never ends!!! Vert C rodeo pm and vert vertigo Evelyne phw


goes so well with your evie! They're so hard to get! Super congrats!


----------



## noegirl

TresBeauHermes said:


> goes so well with your evie! They're so hard to get! Super congrats!


Thank you!!! Also really goes well with my VC Kelly. I’m so in love!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Thank you!!! Also really goes well with my VC Kelly. I’m so in love!!!


Oooooh  Gorgeous with your K! wow!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Ughh my love for green never ends!!! Vert C rodeo pm and vert vertigo Evelyne phw



[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]twinzies! Love! And your rodeo is perfection!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Got a foldable tote bag from Petit H. It's gusseted (sewn) on the side, and has a pocket in the front.
Front


Back


Gusset


Front Pocket


rolled up


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Got a foldable tote bag from Petit H. It's gusseted (sewn) on the side, and has a pocket in the front.
> Front
> View attachment 4321629
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4321630
> 
> Gusset
> View attachment 4321631
> 
> Front Pocket
> View attachment 4321632
> 
> rolled up
> View attachment 4321633


It's gorgeous!  And so chic and practical!  Big congrats, dear TresBeauHermes!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TresBeauHermes said:


> Got a foldable tote bag from Petit H. It's gusseted (sewn) on the side, and has a pocket in the front.
> Front
> View attachment 4321629
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4321630
> 
> Gusset
> View attachment 4321631
> 
> Front Pocket
> View attachment 4321632
> 
> rolled up
> View attachment 4321633




Oh it’s beautiful! I like this edition so much better than the old ones, where there is a leather case at the bottom. I have taken it to many dry cleaning places and they said because of the leather they can’t dry clean it well. But this won’t have that problem! Great find!


----------



## meowlett

dooneybaby said:


> Well why didn't you buy her anything? (LOL!)


Good point.  Perhaps I need to visit the local H to make it up to my master.


----------



## andforpoise

grnbri said:


> It came in the mail so quickly that when I got the fedex notice I assumed it was DH’s wine shipment and neglected to pick it up until today (totally sweaty post-workout expecting to have to lug a heavy box of wine cases).  Whoa - totally drunk on this deep yet bright color:


Gorgeous bag!! And the view out of that window isn't too shabby either [emoji14]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Got a foldable tote bag from Petit H. It's gusseted (sewn) on the side, and has a pocket in the front.
> Front
> View attachment 4321629
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4321630
> 
> Gusset
> View attachment 4321631
> 
> Front Pocket
> View attachment 4321632
> 
> rolled up
> View attachment 4321633


Such a gorgeous tote!
Great alternative for those still a bit scarf challenged like myself and when wearing a twillaine (it’s how I get my silk fix) it’s not an option.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> It's gorgeous!  And so chic and practical!  Big congrats, dear TresBeauHermes!


 Thank you Crisbac~~! You're so sweet~~~ Yes! A very chic way to carry baguette and eggs! 


xiaoxiao said:


> Oh it’s beautiful! I like this edition so much better than the old ones, where there is a leather case at the bottom. I have taken it to many dry cleaning places and they said because of the leather they can’t dry clean it well. But this won’t have that problem! Great find!


Thank you Xiaoxiao~ The one you got sounds gorgeous! But I can see how leather can be a pain for dry-cleaning! 


blondissima777 said:


> Such a gorgeous tote!
> Great alternative for those still a bit scarf challenged like myself and when wearing a twillaine (it’s how I get my silk fix) it’s not an option.


Thank you Blondissima~~~
Though very tempting, wearing a bag on around your neck is strongly discouraged


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> Got a foldable tote bag from Petit H. It's gusseted (sewn) on the side, and has a pocket in the front.
> Front
> View attachment 4321629
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4321630
> 
> Gusset
> View attachment 4321631
> 
> Front Pocket
> View attachment 4321632
> 
> rolled up
> View attachment 4321633



Beautiful!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Crisbac~~! You're so sweet~~~ Yes! A very chic way to carry baguette and eggs!
> 
> Thank you Xiaoxiao~ The one you got sounds gorgeous! But I can see how leather can be a pain for dry-cleaning!
> 
> Thank you Blondissima~~~
> Though very tempting, wearing a bag on around your neck is strongly discouraged


Maybe for those days when wearing a scarf as a halter feels like a turtleneck?


----------



## meowlett

katie's mum said:


> My first Hermés bag: jypsiere 28 vert cypres
> Got this yesterday and I’m very happy! I have scarves and belt from Hermés but this is my first bag. I wanted a dark colour and thought this colour would make a nice alternative to black as I have many black bags!


Congrats!!!!  That is my favorite bag!


----------



## azukitea

grnbri said:


> It came in the mail so quickly that when I got the fedex notice I assumed it was DH’s wine shipment and neglected to pick it up until today (totally sweaty post-workout expecting to have to lug a heavy box of wine cases).  Whoa - totally drunk on this deep yet bright color:


so pretty and surely it is better than a case of wine


----------



## crisbac

Jaguar Quetzal in bleu jean/camel/marine! I'm so in love!  


Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

crisbac said:


> Jaguar Quetzal in bleu jean/camel/marine! I'm so in love!
> View attachment 4321841
> 
> Thank you so much to my lovely SA!



Twins!!     It’s a gorgeous shawl, and you’ll love wearing it. Congratulations!


----------



## Ladybaga

crisbac said:


> Jaguar Quetzal in bleu jean/camel/marine! I'm so in love!
> View attachment 4321841
> 
> Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


Scarf twin with you!!! Congratulations on scoring this beauty!!!


----------



## ali74

Been wanting this guy for so long:


----------



## PetiteParisChic

TresBeauHermes said:


> Got a foldable tote bag from Petit H. It's gusseted (sewn) on the side, and has a pocket in the front.
> Front
> View attachment 4321629
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4321630
> 
> Gusset
> View attachment 4321631
> 
> Front Pocket
> View attachment 4321632
> 
> rolled up
> View attachment 4321633


Très chic! I love it  Congrats! @TresBeauHermes


----------



## crystalnn

Bought her home yesterday- diamond Finesse necklace ✨✨✨


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Maybe for those days when wearing a scarf as a halter feels like a turtleneck?


Ahahahaha!  Well, in the case of halter, you'll probably need 2 bags; one for each...um.....er.......arm...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PetiteParisChic said:


> Très chic! I love it  Congrats! @TresBeauHermes


Merci!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Jaguar Quetzal in bleu jean/camel/marine! I'm so in love!
> View attachment 4321841
> 
> Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


My favourite! 


ali74 said:


> Been wanting this guy for so long:


Gosh that's so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crystalnn said:


> View attachment 4322033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought her home yesterday- diamond Finesse necklace ✨✨✨


Wow! gorgeous! So sparkly~~ Super congrats! Don't forget to take mod pics!!!


----------



## crisbac

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Twins!!     It’s a gorgeous shawl, and you’ll love wearing it. Congratulations!


Thank you very much, dear Hermes Nuttynut!!  I'll have to wait some time to wear it as we are in summer here but it doesn't matter because I looove looking at it in the meantime!! 


Ladybaga said:


> Scarf twin with you!!! Congratulations on scoring this beauty!!!


Thank you so much, dear Ladybaga!!!  I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it was in the boutique!! 


TresBeauHermes said:


> My favourite!


Thanks a lot, dear TresBeauHermes!  DH said it would be nice to have it displayed. It looks like it became his favorite, too!


----------



## hopiko

crystalnn said:


> View attachment 4322033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought her home yesterday- diamond Finesse necklace ✨✨✨


Stunning...so sparkly!!!  Congrats, enjoy!  Would love to see a modeling picture!


----------



## hopiko

Busy week......


----------



## hopiko

3 scarves....


----------



## hopiko

a shawl......


----------



## hopiko

and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!


----------



## crisbac

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!


Everything is so beautiful!!  Huge congrats, hopiko!


----------



## hopiko

crisbac said:


> Everything is so beautiful!!  Huge congrats, hopiko!


Thank you!  I am so fortunate ...and have the BEST SA!!!!!


----------



## De sac

Insanely beautiful. B and necklace! Enjoy!


----------



## surfchick

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!


 WOW!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!



WOWSERS!!


----------



## Ladybaga

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!


hopiko! I am smiling ear to ear for you!!! Congratulations on your beautiful scarves, shawl and B25!!!!! This is so exciting!!!! (I wish I were twins with you on every piece, but I can say that we are Animapolis twins!!) Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## ali74

TresBeauHermes said:


> My favourite!
> 
> Gosh that's so pretty! Congrats!



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## jaz_o

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!



Congratulations for scoring a beautiful B in rghw! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!


Wowwww! Everything is so beautiful! Beautiful pics! Super congrats!!!!


----------



## Monique1004

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!



She looks so elegant & luscious! Perfect B25.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

crisbac said:


> Jaguar Quetzal in bleu jean/camel/marine! I'm so in love!
> View attachment 4321841
> 
> Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


I’m in love as well! 


TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahaha!  Well, in the case of halter, you'll probably need 2 bags; one for each...um.....er.......arm...


 Hahaha 


hopiko said:


> a shawl......


Gorgeous!


hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!


Stunning bag & matching necklace combo. Great haul!


----------



## pursenbootz

crystalnn said:


> My latest H purchase two new twillies for my GM SO and new jungle love Shawl in Gris chine/iris and also the Grand Loop necklace in GA with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317080



Love them - my perfect colour palette  enjoy!!


----------



## foreverbagslove

I didn’t know Hermes sells books until my SA thought my 7 year girl would love this 
It’s an amazing pop up book featuring a lot of famous Hermes scarf [emoji173]️


----------



## crisbac

blondissima777 said:


> I’m in love as well!


Thank you, dear blondissima777!


----------



## meowlett

Gladly joining @MotoChiq in the super max wing of the Ban Island.  Honestly, we should just quit pretending that we were on it if we can escape multiple times this month.









This really should not count as an escape because it was my DH's fault.


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> Gladly joining @MotoChiq in the super max wing of the Ban Island.  Honestly, we should just quit pretending that we were on it if we can escape multiple times this month.
> View attachment 4322512
> 
> View attachment 4322511
> 
> View attachment 4322509
> 
> View attachment 4322513
> 
> This really should not count as an escape because it was my DH's fault.


Absolutely gorgeous! Even if that bag is contraband he smuggled in on visiting day, it’s worth a little time in solitary confinement.....and the grapevine has it that your upcoming parole is in jeopardy due to your frequent violations.


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Jaguar Quetzal in bleu jean/camel/marine! I'm so in love!
> View attachment 4321841
> 
> Thank you so much to my lovely SA!


Gorgeous shawl!  The colors are so versatile!  I’ll bet you can’t wait for cooler weather to wear this beauty.


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Even if that bag is contraband he smuggled in on visiting day, it’s worth a little time in solitary confinement.....and the grapevine has it that your upcoming parole is in jeopardy due to your frequent violations.


Ha ha ha.  I think I have been on Ban Island ever since I met my current SA.  There was another minor violation on the phone tonight with my home store.  I don't think I will ever get released.


----------



## jaz_o

meowlett said:


> Gladly joining @MotoChiq in the super max wing of the Ban Island.  Honestly, we should just quit pretending that we were on it if we can escape multiple times this month.
> View attachment 4322512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322511
> 
> View attachment 4322509
> 
> View attachment 4322513
> 
> This really should not count as an escape because it was my DH's fault.



Gorgeous croc [emoji7] with a great view of Hermes Bellevue [emoji6]!


----------



## meowlett

jaz_o said:


> Gorgeous croc [emoji7] with a great view of Hermes Bellevue [emoji6]!


Beautiful store with great inventory.  It is simply too dangerous to be my home store.  Usually, I always bring another addict and assume the role of instigator there.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Hat Trick

meowlett said:


> Gladly joining @MotoChiq in the super max wing of the Ban Island.  Honestly, we should just quit pretending that we were on it if we can escape multiple times this month.
> View attachment 4322512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322511
> 
> View attachment 4322509
> 
> View attachment 4322513
> 
> This really should not count as an escape because it was my DH's fault.



Beautiful! Could I politely ask for specs and another picture in better light to admire?


----------



## meowlett

Hat Trick said:


> Beautiful! Could I politely ask for specs and another picture in better light to admire?


The bag is one year old.  I got it a year ago from Bellagio as a mega pacifier.  I can PM pictures of that bag.  It is Alligator C24 in Cactus with GHW.


----------



## Hat Trick

meowlett said:


> The bag is one year old.  I got it a year ago from Bellagio as a mega pacifier.  I can PM pictures of that bag.  It is Alligator C24 in Cactus with GHW.



Ah, cactus! Lovely!  Thank you.


----------



## DR2014

meowlett said:


> Gladly joining @MotoChiq in the super max wing of the Ban Island.  Honestly, we should just quit pretending that we were on it if we can escape multiple times this month.
> View attachment 4322512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322511
> 
> View attachment 4322509
> 
> View attachment 4322513
> 
> This really should not count as an escape because it was my DH's fault.


Twins on the scarf!!   I bought it at FSH when I was in Paris over the holidays!  I love the heart shaped box, trying to figure out something fun to do with it.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

TresBeauHermes said:


> Got a foldable tote bag from Petit H. It's gusseted (sewn) on the side, and has a pocket in the front.
> Front
> View attachment 4321629
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4321630
> 
> Gusset
> View attachment 4321631
> 
> Front Pocket
> View attachment 4321632
> 
> rolled up
> View attachment 4321633



you do find the best H stuff!


----------



## Huydq948




----------



## gabri2040

New treasures


----------



## hopiko

meowlett said:


> Gladly joining @MotoChiq in the super max wing of the Ban Island.  Honestly, we should just quit pretending that we were on it if we can escape multiple times this month.
> View attachment 4322512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322511
> 
> View attachment 4322509
> 
> View attachment 4322513
> 
> This really should not count as an escape because it was my DH's fault.


I don’t think that DH’s purchases count when you are on ban island..

Congrats!  The bag is *AMAZING!!!!!!!! 
*
And you look gorgeous in the scarf!!


----------



## Rami00

meowlett said:


> Gladly joining @MotoChiq in the super max wing of the Ban Island.  Honestly, we should just quit pretending that we were on it if we can escape multiple times this month.
> View attachment 4322512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322511
> 
> View attachment 4322509
> 
> View attachment 4322513
> 
> This really should not count as an escape because it was my DH's fault.


Congratulations!! What a beautiful addition.


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Gorgeous shawl!  The colors are so versatile!  I’ll bet you can’t wait for cooler weather to wear this beauty.


Thank you very much, dear Nerja!  So true, can't wait! I'm in a black and navy phase right now and this shawl goes so well with either black or navy...!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!



Wow!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Gladly joining @MotoChiq in the super max wing of the Ban Island.  Honestly, we should just quit pretending that we were on it if we can escape multiple times this month.
> View attachment 4322512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322511
> 
> View attachment 4322509
> 
> View attachment 4322513
> 
> This really should not count as an escape because it was my DH's fault.


Gorgeous C and love the scarf on you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
I love the design...Its really cute! 
It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch. 
FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
> Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
> I love the design...Its really cute!
> It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch.
> FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.
> View attachment 4322975
> View attachment 4322974
> View attachment 4322973


Thanks for sharing.  Beautiful watch.  I don't feel bad about my behavior at all now.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> Gladly joining @MotoChiq in the super max wing of the Ban Island.  Honestly, we should just quit pretending that we were on it if we can escape multiple times this month.
> View attachment 4322512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322511
> 
> View attachment 4322509
> 
> View attachment 4322513
> 
> This really should not count as an escape because it was my DH's fault.


Holy mother of all shopping, meowlett!
You keep outdoing yourself!
She’s a stunner!!!!
She’s worth becoming a lifer, if you ask me!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
> Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
> I love the design...Its really cute!
> It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch.
> FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.
> View attachment 4322975
> View attachment 4322974
> View attachment 4322973



I love it and it’s a gorgeous combo!
Please let me borrow your diamond sneezing fairy for a little while when you’re done with her. A girl can always add a bit of diamond snot here and there


----------



## 1LV

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
> Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
> I love the design...Its really cute!
> It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch.
> FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.
> View attachment 4322975
> View attachment 4322974
> View attachment 4322973


The watch is beautiful, and I love your description of it.


----------



## meowlett

blondissima777 said:


> Holy mother of all shopping, meowlett!
> You keep outdoing yourself!
> She’s a stunner!!!!
> She’s worth becoming a lifer, if you ask me!


If you are talking about the C, that was not what I bought yesterday. The C was bought more than a year ago from my SA.  She offered that to me as a mega pacifier.  DH bought the scarf for me while I am still waiting for my necklace that has not yet appeared at my home store.

Hey, we all have to bring a bag to go to dinner with friends, right?


----------



## diane278

meowlett said:


> If you are talking about the C, that was not what I bought yesterday. The C was bought more than a year ago from my SA.  She offered that to me as a mega pacifier.  DH bought the scarf for me while I am still waiting for my necklace that has not yet appeared at my home store.
> Hey, we all have to bring a bag to go to dinner with friends, right?



So true. If someone were to bring that bag to a dinner with me, I’d be so appreciative.  And when I started drooling over it, I’d have access to a napkin to mitigate my loss of decorum.  
Guess, now that I’ve confessed, dinner with me is out of the question?


----------



## meowlett

diane278 said:


> So true. If someone were to bring that bag to a dinner with me, I’d be so appreciative.  And when I started drooling over it, I’d have access to a napkin to mitigate my loss of decorum.  Guess, now that I’ve confessed, dinner with me is out of the question?


Ha ha ha.  I will be delighted to have dinner with you.  Remember, I have cocker spaniels and am used to the drooling look.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Beautiful watch.  I don't feel bad about my behavior at all now.


Thank you Meowlett  Would you mind sharing how you pick your lock at max security? I might need it...


blondissima777 said:


> I love it and it’s a gorgeous combo!
> Please let me borrow your diamond sneezing fairy for a little while when you’re done with her. A girl can always add a bit of diamond snot here and there


Thank you blondissima Lol Snot!  I'll Fedex her to ya!


1LV said:


> The watch is beautiful, and I love your description of it.


Thank you 1LV


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> If you are talking about the C, that was not what I bought yesterday. The C was bought more than a year ago from my SA.  She offered that to me as a mega pacifier.  DH bought the scarf for me while I am still waiting for my necklace that has not yet appeared at my home store.
> 
> Hey, we all have to bring a bag to go to dinner with friends, right?


I’m sorry about the misunderstanding, Madame, but I’ve never seen your C before so it is new to me. Mega pacifier indeed. Was blinded by the bag, so I forgot to comment on your new scarf. Brain stops working for a bit at the sight of green exotics. My sincerest apologies. The scarf looks great on you


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Would you mind sharing how you pick your lock at max security? I might need it...
> 
> Lol Snot!  I'll Fedex her to ya!
> 
> Thank you 1LV


Don’t say anything, but I heard through the grapevine she’s AKA Meowdini in her neck of the woods...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> Don’t say anything, but I heard through the grapevine she’s AKA Meowdini in her neck of the woods...


Oh yes! I heard that rumour!  I also heard Meowdini is blonde and helps H addicts  escape out of ban island!


----------



## meowlett

blondissima777 said:


> I’m sorry about the misunderstanding, Madame, but I’ve never seen your C before so it is new to me. Mega pacifier indeed. Was blinded by the bag, so I forgot to comment on your new scarf. Brain stops working for a bit at the sight of green exotics. My sincerest apologies. The scarf looks great on you


Thanks.  Everything is fine as long as you will post more action shots of your Miss K.  I need eye candies until mine swims up.


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
> Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
> I love the design...Its really cute!
> It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch.
> FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.
> View attachment 4322975
> View attachment 4322974
> View attachment 4322973



Loveee the diamonds! [emoji7] How did you escape from ban island? [emoji13]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
> Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
> I love the design...Its really cute!
> It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch.
> FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.
> View attachment 4322975
> View attachment 4322974
> View attachment 4322973


Very beautiful and unique watch. Love it!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> Loveee the diamonds! [emoji7] How did you escape from ban island? [emoji13]


LOL It wasn't easy! I'm not a swimmer,  but the yacht passing by ban island threw me a CDC shaped  life buoy and that was motivation enough for me to swim to the yacht!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Very beautiful and unique watch. Love it!


Thank you Odedihaims!  Yes! It was the unique design that caught my eye!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
> Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
> I love the design...Its really cute!
> It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch.
> FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.
> View attachment 4322975
> View attachment 4322974
> View attachment 4322973


It's absolutely gorgeous, dear TresBeauHermes!!  I love everything about it!!  I'm so happy for you!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## meowlett

blondissima777 said:


> Don’t say anything, but I heard through the grapevine she’s AKA Meowdini in her neck of the woods...





TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh yes! I heard that rumour!  I also heard Meowdini is blonde and helps H addicts  escape out of ban island!


Ha ha ha.  Meowdini!!!!  Maybe I need to change my screen name!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

meowlett said:


> Ha ha ha.  Meowdini!!!!  Maybe I need to change my screen name!


The great thing about TPF is that there are specialists in everything.
If you need to escape from ANYWHERE, Meowdini will get you out.
She’ll even arrange you to get a pacifier while you wait.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous, dear TresBeauHermes!!  I love everything about it!!  I'm so happy for you!!  Enjoy!!


Thank you Crisbac~~ You're the sweetest!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Crisbac~~ You're the sweetest!


You're so sweet too, my dear TresBeauHermes!!  Oh, and I loved your description of the fairy sneeze!!


----------



## miffytoki

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!


absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nerja

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
> Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
> I love the design...Its really cute!
> It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch.
> FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.
> View attachment 4322975
> View attachment 4322974
> View attachment 4322973


This watch is stunning!  I've never seen anything like it before.  The sprinkling of diamonds is unique and beautiful!  plus the croc strap....WOW!!


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
> Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
> I love the design...Its really cute!
> It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch.
> FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.
> View attachment 4322975
> View attachment 4322974
> View attachment 4322973



Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## etoile de mer

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
> Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
> I love the design...Its really cute!
> It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch.
> FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.
> View attachment 4322975
> View attachment 4322974
> View attachment 4322973



Yes, of course this absolutely had to come home with you, so gorgeous!  I agree, the dial is both magical, and whimsical...so very Hermès! I've been hoping to see this modelled, many thanks for sharing!  I love it, too! Yet, unfortunately, now another item added to my wishlist!


----------



## diane278

blondissima777 said:


> Don’t say anything, but I heard through the grapevine she’s AKA Meowdini in her neck of the woods...





TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh yes! I heard that rumour!  I also heard Meowdini is blonde and helps H addicts  escape out of ban island![/QU


Here’s proof from across the pond....this appeared in and around London a couple of weeks ago, where she also escaped the London Tower Super Max.....


----------



## NOIRetMoi

diane278 said:


> Here’s proof from across the pond....this appeared in and around London a couple of weeks ago, where she also escaped the London Tower Super Max.....
> View attachment 4323293


I’m gonna have that as a phone wallpaper to remind myself that in life everything is possible and the sky is the limit! Hahahaha


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Nerja said:


> This watch is stunning!  I've never seen anything like it before.  The sprinkling of diamonds is unique and beautiful!  plus the croc strap....WOW!!


Thank you Nerja! You're right; the design is very unique!  I don't know how H managed to capture fairies and make them sneeze onto the watches!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you MotoChiq!


etoile de mer said:


> Yes, of course this absolutely had to come home with you, so gorgeous!  I agree, the dial is both magical, and whimsical...so very Hermès! I've been hoping to see this modelled, many thanks for sharing!  I love it, too! Yet, unfortunately, now another item added to my wishlist!


Yesss! whimsical Hermes! 
My SA said its a perfect watch for stacking too (as if I need another reason to get it) 
I hope you get yours very soon!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Nerja! You're right; the design is very unique!  I don't know how H managed to capture fairies and make them sneeze onto the watches!


They promised them a Birkin...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> Here’s proof from across the pond....this appeared in and around London a couple of weeks ago, where she also escaped the London Tower Super Max.....
> View attachment 4323293


Ahahahaha  That is perfect!


blondissima777 said:


> I’m gonna have that as a phone wallpaper to remind myself that in life everything is possible and the sky is the limit! Hahahaha


Yessss!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> They promised them a Birkin...


Ahahahahahaha A PO no doubt!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

jaz_o said:


> Loveee the diamonds! [emoji7] How did you escape from ban island? [emoji13]


She gave @meowlett a couple of cookies and the rest is history


----------



## TresBeauHermes

blondissima777 said:


> She gave @meowlett a couple of cookies and the rest is history


Ahahaha Oh stooooop! you're toooo funnnnnyyyy! How did you know I bribed her with cookies???


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahaha Oh stooooop! you're toooo funnnnnyyyy! How did you know I bribed her with cookies???


To back up your claim that she is blonde and she can be bribed with cookies, here is a spy photo of Meowdini.


----------



## dooneybaby

meowlett said:


> Gladly joining @MotoChiq in the super max wing of the Ban Island.  Honestly, we should just quit pretending that we were on it if we can escape multiple times this month.
> View attachment 4322512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322511
> 
> View attachment 4322509
> 
> View attachment 4322513
> 
> This really should not count as an escape because it was my DH's fault.


Well, you do know that you earn furlough for good behavior. And that gorgeous green must have meant you were really good!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> To back up your claim that she is blonde and she can be bribed with cookies, here is a spy photo of Meowdini.
> View attachment 4323330


Ahahahahaha!  Yesssss!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> Well, you do know that you earn furlough for good behavior. And that gorgeous green must have meant you were really good!


Lol
Orrrr, she bribed the guards with cookies!


----------



## dooneybaby

foreverbagslove said:


> I didn’t know Hermes sells books until my SA thought my 7 year girl would love this
> It’s an amazing pop up book featuring a lot of famous Hermes scarf [emoji173]️





foreverbagslove said:


> I didn’t know Hermes sells books until my SA thought my 7 year girl would love this
> It’s an amazing pop up book featuring a lot of famous Hermes scarf [emoji173]️


I didn't know either. And they sell it online. I'll have to include it in my next "teacup of the month" order.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahaha Oh stooooop! you're toooo funnnnnyyyy! How did you know I bribed her with cookies???


I can’t reveal my sources, only things I’ve bought...


meowlett said:


> To back up your claim that she is blonde and she can be bribed with cookies, here is a spy photo of Meowdini.
> View attachment 4323330


Here in the flesh and a spy photo of one of my latest purchases...


----------



## meowlett

blondissima777 said:


> I can’t reveal my sources, only things I’ve bought...
> 
> Here in the flesh and a spy photo of of one of my latest purchases...


Oh mind.  You will probably need help from the blonde feline soon.


----------



## bluerosespf

noegirl said:


> Ughh my love for green never ends!!! Vert C rodeo pm and vert vertigo Evelyne phw



OMG, I'm DEAD now. That Evelyne is so beautiful.


----------



## noegirl

blondissima777 said:


> I’m sorry about the misunderstanding, Madame, but I’ve never seen your C before so it is new to me. Mega pacifier indeed. Was blinded by the bag, so I forgot to comment on your new scarf. Brain stops working for a bit at the sight of green exotics. My sincerest apologies. The scarf looks great on you



Agreed! Every time I see that a green beauty my heart skips a beat! 



blondissima777 said:


> Deal, especially after finally finding a great pair of Celine v neck pumps and an LV belt to go with it. I didn’t want to be flashing a logo, but it has been mission impossible finding a belt this color and gold and silver, so I caved.



I need to see these babies!!!



TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Nerja! You're right; the design is very unique!  I don't know how H managed to capture fairies and make them sneeze onto the watches!



Congrats dear! It’s gorgeous!!!



bluerosespf said:


> OMG, I'm DEAD now. That Evelyne is so beautiful.



Thank you! I couldn’t leave the store without it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> I went to H to pick up my Petit H several days ago, and went home with this also...
> Yes, yes....I needed another watch...truly...
> I love the design...Its really cute!
> It looks like a fairy sneezed, and diamonds scattered on the watch.
> FYI the watch face is shimmery silver.
> View attachment 4322975
> View attachment 4322974
> View attachment 4322973


This is so beautiful and thank you for the details regarding the face. I think your SA is right too that this is a perfect stacking watch. Love it!!!! Blingtastic fairy dust always helps


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!


H darling, I collapsed at the sight of all this beauty!!! The scarves are divine and I'm so glad your plan worked out as this has to be the cutest Birkin ever!!!  Hoping to be your big sis (B30) sometime soon... these B's with RHGW are killing me softly... swoon swoon swoon.... (((hugzzz))))


----------



## Ayala

hopiko said:


> a shawl......


Hi! Do you have the name/color code for this shawl. I think I need it. Thank you!


----------



## DoggieBags

I’ve been lurking for awhile but this is my first post. I’ve been down with the flu for 2 weeks and have been soooo bores. So I started checking the H.com site frequently and got lucky This just got delivered


----------



## Vlad

DoggieBags said:


> I’ve been lurking for awhile but this is my first post. I’ve been down with the flu for 2 weeks and have been soooo bores. So I started checking the H.com site frequently and got lucky This just got delivered



Welcome to TPF and thanks for posting!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!



SWOON......CPR required for major envy!


----------



## azukitea

DoggieBags said:


> I’ve been lurking for awhile but this is my first post. I’ve been down with the flu for 2 weeks and have been soooo bores. So I started checking the H.com site frequently and got lucky This just got delivered


Looks very unique, do you happen to know what leather type is it smooth leather or grained?


----------



## DoggieBags

azukitea said:


> Looks very unique, do you happen to know what leather type is it smooth leather or grained?


Grained Monsieur Calfskin


----------



## azukitea

DoggieBags said:


> Grained Monsieur Calfskin


Nice, it is a very special leather. Congrats!
Are u able to show a close up of the leather?


----------



## DoggieBags

azukitea said:


> Nice, it is a very special leather. Congrats!
> Are u able to show a close up of the leather?


----------



## papertiger

*I'd just like to remember Ban Island is an actual place and avoiding landing there is discussed here: 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...cs-stories-of-how-to-avoid-ban-island.880962/

or how you got there:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-and-why-are-you-here-photos-required.733904/

This thread is just for last H purchases and comments directly about TY
*


----------



## inch

Some purchases from our holiday. 

Kelly 20 and the Paris loafers.


----------



## DYH

inch said:


> Some purchases from our holiday.
> 
> Kelly 20 and the Paris loafers.
> 
> View attachment 4323866
> View attachment 4323867


a yellow k20!! that's on my wish list! which yellow is this may I ask?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is so beautiful and thank you for the details regarding the face. I think your SA is right too that this is a perfect stacking watch. Love it!!!! Blingtastic fairy dust always helps


Thank you Israeli_Flava! Blingtastic fairy dust! 


DoggieBags said:


> I’ve been lurking for awhile but this is my first post. I’ve been down with the flu for 2 weeks and have been soooo bores. So I started checking the H.com site frequently and got lucky This just got delivered


Oh wowwww, that is a gorgeous bag! Congrats! Now I want to catch a flu...


inch said:


> Some purchases from our holiday.
> 
> Kelly 20 and the Paris loafers.
> 
> View attachment 4323866
> View attachment 4323867


Super congrats on your cute gorgeous K! soooo cute! and that colour! I love Paris loafers! Glad you were able to find your size! Yay!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> H darling, I collapsed at the sight of all this beauty!!! The scarves are divine and I'm so glad your plan worked out as this has to be the cutest Birkin ever!!!  Hoping to be your big sis (B30) sometime soon... these B's with RHGW are killing me softly... swoon swoon swoon.... (((hugzzz))))


Thank you, my dear!  I hope that one comes your way just as my did....completely unexpectedly!  Sending you RGHW Noir B30 vibes......  XO


----------



## hopiko

inch said:


> Some purchases from our holiday.
> 
> Kelly 20 and the Paris loafers.
> 
> View attachment 4323866
> View attachment 4323867


2 amazing buys!  That lemon yellow K is the cutest!  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

Ladybaga said:


> hopiko! I am smiling ear to ear for you!!! Congratulations on your beautiful scarves, shawl and B25!!!!! This is so exciting!!!! (I wish I were twins with you on every piece, but I can say that we are Animapolis twins!!) Enjoy your goodies!


Thank you, LadyB!!!  I LOVE that Animapolis...it is such an amazing cw!  I originally got the white with pink but saw this one and swapped it out...this cw was a must have!  The Equateur scarves are amazing and my store had all of the colorways.  I might swap the pink for the aqua....or add it!  The B was an amazing surprise treat!!!


----------



## jaz_o

Last year, I saw the Hankachi bleu ciel and bleu handkerchief gift set in Europe, but I didn't buy it.  I've been thinking about it ever since, because I really like the box.  When I saw the set again in rose clair and gris clair on my trip, I bought it right away for my husband.  He gets the handkerchiefs and I get the box for my accessories.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Allow me to introduce this cutie Ms Goldie to my small but growing collection 
Had a choice between noir and gold and after witnessing how much I enjoy my gold picotin I decided to go with a gold baby B as well. Not the best lighting, but too excited to not share


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> Last year, I saw the Hankachi bleu ciel and bleu handkerchief gift set in Europe, but I didn't buy it.  I've been thinking about it ever since, because I really like the box.  When I saw the set again in rose clair and gris clair on my trip, I bought it right away for my husband.  He gets the handkerchiefs and I get the box for my accessories.
> View attachment 4324276
> 
> View attachment 4324277


Oh that is a very cute box! No wonder you kept thinking about it! Twilly is so pretty, and Citron Noir is one of my fav scent! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Elegantlytwist said:


> Allow me to introduce this cutie Ms Goldie to my small but growing collection
> Had a choice between noir and gold and after witnessing how much I enjoy my gold picotin I decided to go with a gold baby B as well. Not the best lighting, but too excited to not share


Oh wow, that is such a beautiful Goldie! wow! many congrats!


----------



## DreamingPink

Elegantlytwist said:


> Allow me to introduce this cutie Ms Goldie to my small but growing collection
> Had a choice between noir and gold and after witnessing how much I enjoy my gold picotin I decided to go with a gold baby B as well. Not the best lighting, but too excited to not share


Love gold on gold! Congratulations your B is gorgeous!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh wow, that is such a beautiful Goldie! wow! many congrats!


Thank you so so much!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

MiniNavy said:


> Love gold on gold! Congratulations your B is gorgeous!


Yes!! Very very lucky to get gold on gold. It’s such a dreamy combi, thank you!


----------



## rebel divine

A scarf


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Consoling myself with the beautiful H en Fil in nuit/vanille - 140 silk - another classic that will last for years in my fairly neutral wardrobe


----------



## brenpanda

My first box leather item. So excited!


----------



## DDCHA

Two animapolis scarves, L’art du Bojagi CSGM and B30 Vert Cypress which goes with all three scarves! That green is pretty popular in this seasons scarves it seems. Sorry for not so great photos. [emoji51]


----------



## DDCHA

I forgot I already posted the animapolis scarves a few weeks ago. Duh. Just excited to share!


----------



## inch

DYH said:


> a yellow k20!! that's on my wish list! which yellow is this may I ask?



This is the Lime. Honestly, it wasn’t a colour I would pick, but it’s just gorgeous!!!


----------



## jaz_o

Elegantlytwist said:


> Allow me to introduce this cutie Ms Goldie to my small but growing collection
> Had a choice between noir and gold and after witnessing how much I enjoy my gold picotin I decided to go with a gold baby B as well. Not the best lighting, but too excited to not share



Ms. Goldie is very pretty!  Congratulations on your new B! [emoji5]


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh that is a very cute box! [emoji813]No wonder you kept thinking about it! Twilly is so pretty, and Citron Noir is one of my fav scent! Congrats!



Thanks!  I also like mandarine ambrée and rhubarbe ecarlate. [emoji5]

By the way, my girl friends and I will be vacationing in southern France in May.  Afterwards, I'll swing by Paris Sèvres in hopes of scoring a croc petit H change purse.


----------



## Ladybaga

DoggieBags said:


> I’ve been lurking for awhile but this is my first post. I’ve been down with the flu for 2 weeks and have been soooo bores. So I started checking the H.com site frequently and got lucky This just got delivered


This is such a beautiful bag! Congratulations and welcome to Hermes!! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## hannahsophia

DDCHA said:


> I forgot I already posted the animapolis scarves a few weeks ago. Duh. Just excited to share!



You can share animapolis as much as you want [emoji7]


----------



## DoggieBags

Ladybaga said:


> This is such a beautiful bag! Congratulations and welcome to Hermes!! I hope you feel better soon!


Thank you!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

jaz_o said:


> Ms. Goldie is very pretty!  Congratulations on your new B! [emoji5]


Aww thank you!!


----------



## moonstone

Just something small - Tree of Song Twillies and complimentary red envelopes for Lunar New Year.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> Thanks!  I also like mandarine ambrée and rhubarbe ecarlate. [emoji5]
> 
> By the way, my girl friends and I will be vacationing in southern France in May.  Afterwards, I'll swing by Paris Sèvres in hopes of scoring a croc petit H change purse.


Oooooooooh South of France in May !  Then Petit H in Paris???? I'm so jelly~~~! I'm sooooo praying for you to get the croc change purse!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## foreverbagslove

This new animapolis scarf. So whimsical!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DDCHA said:


> Two animapolis scarves, L’art du Bojagi CSGM and B30 Vert Cypress which goes with all three scarves! That green is pretty popular in this seasons scarves it seems. Sorry for not so great photos. [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324722
> View attachment 4324723
> View attachment 4324724
> View attachment 4324725


Soooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DDCHA said:


> Two animapolis scarves, L’art du Bojagi CSGM and B30 Vert Cypress which goes with all three scarves! That green is pretty popular in this seasons scarves it seems. Sorry for not so great photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324722
> View attachment 4324723
> View attachment 4324724
> View attachment 4324725


Wowww, gorgeous scarves, CSGM and the B! The colour is beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooooooooh South of France in May !  Then Petit H in Paris???? I'm so jelly~~~! I'm sooooo praying for you to get the croc change purse!!! Fingers crossed!



Thanks for the prayer! :flower: I'm also praying that I could get some new bags, accessories, and shoes in London and France.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> Thanks for the prayer! :flower: I'm also praying that I could get some new bags, accessories, and shoes in London and France.


Gosh, that's gorgeous! I can't wait to see what you're bringing home from your trip! Something to look forward to! Yay!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

brenpanda said:


> View attachment 4324675
> 
> My first box leather item. So excited!



Fantastic choice! Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Picked up my late arrival no2 Planisphere d’un monde equestrians in Gris/noir/orange, a new Behapi in bleu saphir and a magnolia atomiser - I think this 140 Planisphere is now my favourite silk!


----------



## littleblackbag

grnbri said:


> It came in the mail so quickly that when I got the fedex notice I assumed it was DH’s wine shipment and neglected to pick it up until today (totally sweaty post-workout expecting to have to lug a heavy box of wine cases).  Whoa - totally drunk on this deep yet bright color:


Bag is beautiful, but I'm mesmerised by your view!


----------



## grnbri

littleblackbag said:


> Bag is beautiful, but I'm mesmerised by your view!



Lol thanks!!!! Unfortunately on closer inspection bag had weird leather discoloration that my boutique determined was some glue?and recommended returning back to h.com. So on the lookout for a new roulis!

Thankfully the view is still there


----------



## brenpanda

Aileenlnbh said:


> Fantastic choice! Absolutely beautiful


Thanks so much! I sincerely hope for more box leather items - bags, SLGs, jewelry


----------



## surfer

hopiko said:


> and...oh yes...I almost forgot...........NOT!!!
> A surprise baby B25 in black with ROSE GOLD HARDWARE...j'adore!!!!!  Thanks for letting me share my joy!


Congrats hopiko!!! May I please ask if this took a long time? I assume it’s an SO right? I am a newbie and haven’t seen a RGHW before omg.


----------



## xxDxx

If you can‘t decide get both!


----------



## DoggieBags

After reading the threads on the Halzan, I finally had time to go to my local H store today to look at the bag and try it on and came home with a Halzan in taurillion Clemence in Blue Encre ghw. I hadn’t bought from that store in years and my old SA was no longer there but the SA who helped me couldn’t have been nicer. I asked about a few other things that she said they didn’t have at the moment but she said to send her my wishlist and she’d track stuff and let me know. Now I actually have to think of a wishlist and then see if anything comes of it lol.


----------



## Monique1004

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4328810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the threads on the Halzan, I finally had time to go to my local H store today to look at the bag and try it on and came home with a Halzan in taurillion Clemence in Blue Encre ghw. I hadn’t bought from that store in years and my old SA was no longer there but the SA who helped me couldn’t have been nicer. I asked about a few other things that she said they didn’t have at the moment but she said to send her my wishlist and she’d track stuff and let me know. Now I actually have to think of a wishlist and then see if anything comes of it lol.



Yay! You got really cool one. Don't forget to tell her that you want a pico next.


----------



## DoggieBags

Monique1004 said:


> Yay! You got really cool one. Don't forget to tell her that you want a pico next.


That’s on my list to try next time i’m at the store


----------



## Israeli_Flava

"For the first time in foreverrrrrr....."
Silky purchases...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xxDxx said:


> If you can‘t decide get both!
> 
> View attachment 4328769


Ohhhh your ultra vivid pix make me regret turning these down =/
The colors did not look so glorious in my SAs pix....


----------



## Possum

Israeli_Flava said:


> For the first time in foreverrrrrr....."
> Silky purchases...


Bowing down to the Queen of colour co-ordination


----------



## MotoChiq

I was only supposed to pick up the red envelopes....


----------



## TeeCee77

Fun trip to H! Loving yellow this season!!! Grabbed a lovely neutral scarf, a few scarf rings, earrings, and Orans! [emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Possum said:


> Bowing down to the Queen of colour co-ordination


 Thank you dear Possum! I Squeal inside every time I see that Rodeo in your avatar!!!!


----------



## Toronto Carre

Aileenlnbh said:


> Consoling myself with the beautiful H en Fil in nuit/vanille - 140 silk - another classic that will last for years in my fairly neutral wardrobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324656


I love this design and CW. Thank you very much for posting.


----------



## lilbluebear

Just got this beauty today:  
Kelly II Veau Fauve Barenia Faubourg in size 32 retourne and palladium hardware.

Someone was offered a gorgeous black croc constance 24 with diamonds.... I didn't even bother to pretend not to stare. I definitely looked from a distance. Not sure if it was purchased by them or not.


----------



## Addicted to bags

New goodies, Washington's Carriage wash scarf, 2 scarf rings and a paddock bracelet & H Chinese red envelopes


----------



## MsAli

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4314750
> 
> 
> My 90cm scarf are all colorful but decide to go for this monochrome piece for a change. I love it.



Love it! I did something very similar!


----------



## nicole0612

lilbluebear said:


> View attachment 4329202
> View attachment 4329203
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty today:
> Kelly II Veau Fauve Barenia Faubourg in size 32 retourne and palladium hardware.
> 
> Someone was offered a gorgeous black croc constance 24 with diamonds.... I didn't even bother to pretend not to stare. I definitely looked from a distance. Not sure if it was purchased by them or not.



You got your Barenia Kelly! Congratulations! She’s a beauty


----------



## MsAli

meowlett said:


> Since I have atoned for my sins of the impulse buy (by wearing that bag for one full week), I can tell now.
> 
> Here is the rest of the stash.
> 
> View attachment 4315839
> 
> The plan to get two twillies became 5 twillies, one poncho, one mini dog double tour bracelet and an Animalpolis scarf.  And after I have already paid for everything, my SA was telling me that this was the first month I haven't bought a bag in the past 12 months.  She went on to remind me how lovely my Bleu Electrique Lindy was.  Meanwhile, I was one foot away from two Lindy's (a 26 and a 30) as well as a GM Evie.  And I was still wearing the Poncho that I have just bought.  When I told my SA that I would like to try the Bleu Encre Evie GM (remembering how gigantic the Gris Asphalte GM looked on me just a few months ago as I am a glutton for punishment), she absolutely wasted no time with her Jedi mind trick and I was swiping my card again.  Of course, the GM looks awesome with the Poncho.
> 
> View attachment 4315851
> 
> I am staying away from my home store until an appropriate reptile swims up.


Zlo


meowlett said:


> Since I have atoned for my sins of the impulse buy (by wearing that bag for one full week), I can tell now.
> 
> Here is the rest of the stash.
> 
> View attachment 4315839
> 
> The plan to get two twillies became 5 twillies, one poncho, one mini dog double tour bracelet and an Animalpolis scarf.  And after I have already paid for everything, my SA was telling me that this was the first month I haven't bought a bag in the past 12 months.  She went on to remind me how lovely my Bleu Electrique Lindy was.  Meanwhile, I was one foot away from two Lindy's (a 26 and a 30) as well as a GM Evie.  And I was still wearing the Poncho that I have just bought.  When I told my SA that I would like to try the Bleu Encre Evie GM (remembering how gigantic the Gris Asphalte GM looked on me just a few months ago as I am a glutton for punishment), she absolutely wasted no time with her Jedi mind trick and I was swiping my card again.  Of course, the GM looks awesome with the Poncho.
> 
> View attachment 4315851
> 
> I am staying away from my home store until an appropriate reptile swims up.[/Q
> 
> 
> meowlett said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have atoned for my sins of the impulse buy (by wearing that bag for one full week), I can tell now.
> 
> Here is the rest of the stash.
> 
> View attachment 4315839
> 
> The plan to get two twillies became 5 twillies, one poncho, one mini dog double tour bracelet and an Animalpolis scarf.  And after I have already paid for everything, my SA was telling me that this was the first month I haven't bought a bag in the past 12 months.  She went on to remind me how lovely my Bleu Electrique Lindy was.  Meanwhile, I was one foot away from two Lindy's (a 26 and a 30) as well as a GM Evie.  And I was still wearing the Poncho that I have just bought.  When I told my SA that I would like to try the Bleu Encre Evie GM (remembering how gigantic the Gris Asphalte GM looked on me just a few months ago as I am a glutton for punishment), she absolutely wasted no time with her Jedi mind trick and I was swiping my card again.  Of course, the GM looks awesome with the Poncho.
> 
> View attachment 4315851
> 
> I am staying away from my home store until an appropriate reptile swims up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol which poncho did you get?
Click to expand...


----------



## MsAli

Elegantlytwist said:


> Allow me to introduce this cutie Ms Goldie to my small but growing collection
> Had a choice between noir and gold and after witnessing how much I enjoy my gold picotin I decided to go with a gold baby B as well. Not the best lighting, but too excited to not share


Love!


----------



## MsAli

Aileenlnbh said:


> Picked up my late arrival no2 Planisphere d’un monde equestrians in Gris/noir/orange, a new Behapi in bleu saphir and a magnolia atomiser - I think this 140 Planisphere is now my favourite silk!


Mine, too! Just picked it up in blue!


----------



## MsAli

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4328810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading the threads on the Halzan, I finally had time to go to my local H store today to look at the bag and try it on and came home with a Halzan in taurillion Clemence in Blue Encre ghw. I hadn’t bought from that store in years and my old SA was no longer there but the SA who helped me couldn’t have been nicer. I asked about a few other things that she said they didn’t have at the moment but she said to send her my wishlist and she’d track stuff and let me know. Now I actually have to think of a wishlist and then see if anything comes of it lol.


I love the Halzan!!


----------



## MsAli

After swearing off H for a while, I fell off the wagon


----------



## meowlett

MotoChiq said:


> I was only supposed to pick up the red envelopes....
> 
> View attachment 4328990
> 
> View attachment 4328992
> View attachment 4328995


The strap goes perfectly with Miss K.  Congrats.
I will keep my mouth shut about what I have done.


----------



## MotoChiq

meowlett said:


> The strap goes perfectly with Miss K.  Congrats.
> I will keep my mouth shut about what I have done.



I was hinted that I need to not cheat on my home store with other mistress stores, if I want to get offered what I asked for....


----------



## meowlett

MotoChiq said:


> I was hinted that I need to not cheat on my home store with other mistress stores, if I want to get offered what I asked for....


H chastity belt on for both of us.


----------



## MotoChiq

MsAli said:


> After swearing off H for a while, I fell off the wagon
> View attachment 4329333



Welcome to Ban Island


----------



## westcoastgal

meowlett said:


> The strap goes perfectly with Miss K.  Congrats.
> I will keep my mouth shut about what I have done.


Spill!


----------



## westcoastgal

MotoChiq said:


> I was only supposed to pick up the red envelopes....
> 
> View attachment 4328990
> 
> View attachment 4328992
> View attachment 4328995


Both are great purchases.


----------



## MotoChiq

westcoastgal said:


> Both are great purchases.


Thanks @westcoastgal !


----------



## DoggieBags

MsAli said:


> After swearing off H for a while, I fell off the wagon
> View attachment 4329333


What leather is your Constance? It has such a lovely sheen.


----------



## gabri2040

MsAli said:


> Love it! I did something very similar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329310


Wow.. what a beautiful black and white scarf. It´s good they have also a few in size 70. Could you post a modeling shot? The official page says black/creme and as we all know, the colours aren´t shown well. Thank you! Enjoy your scarf


----------



## westcoastgal

I just was offered this black box Kelly Sellier 25 and I bought it. GHW. It was unexpected and I think I love box leather the most. My only “concern” is that I save it and don’t use it enough. But I’m determined to use it!


----------



## DoggieBags

westcoastgal said:


> I just was offered this black box Kelly Sellier 25 and I bought it. GHW. It was unexpected and I think I love box leather the most. My only “concern” is that I save it and don’t use it enough. But I’m determined to use it!


Congrats! Gorgeous bag. I totally get what you mean about “saving” bags with more delicate leathers. I have that tendency and just have to keep reminding myself my bags were meant to be used and not just sit in my closet. I hope you use and enjoy it often ! My first Hermès bag was a black box Kelly Retourne 28 with GHW and I always love seeing other Kellys in box leather  I bought it years ago when I could walk into my local H store and see Kellys and Birkins lining the shelves. They limited you to one Birkin per visit but you could pick the one you wanted off the shelves. I wish I could have afforded more bags then when it was so much easier to get them. But I had to save up awhile for that first H bag and I agonized over it before finally picking my black box which I still have today.


----------



## westcoastgal

DoggieBags said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous bag. I totally get what you mean about “saving” bags with more delicate leathers. I have that tendency and just have to keep reminding myself my bags were meant to be used and not just sit in my closet. I hope you use and enjoy it often ! My first Hermès bag was a black box Kelly Retourne 28 with GHW and I always love seeing other Kellys in box leather  I bought it years ago when I could walk into my local H store and see Kellys and Birkins lining the shelves. They limited you to one Birkin per visit but you could pick the one you wanted off the shelves. I wish I could have afforded more bags then when it was so much easier to get them. But I had to save up awhile for that first H bag and I agonized over it before finally picking my black box which I still have today.


I would love to see a shelf full of bags to choose from! That sounds amazing. 
I agree about only buying what you can afford at the time - I live my life the same way. Thank you for the kind words. I hope you use your box Kelly a lot too. I think a K28 is the perfect size!  I intended to use my bag the same day I bought it but it was raining so I’ll be using it during my next nice dinner out (when it’s not raining).


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lilbluebear said:


> View attachment 4329202
> View attachment 4329203
> 
> 
> Just got this beauty today:
> Kelly II Veau Fauve Barenia Faubourg in size 32 retourne and palladium hardware.
> 
> Someone was offered a gorgeous black croc constance 24 with diamonds.... I didn't even bother to pretend not to stare. I definitely looked from a distance. Not sure if it was purchased by them or not.


Omg!! My first time seeing BF in a kelly. Can you please also share your photos in this thread? 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/everything-barenia-faubourg.982271/page-58#post-32861966


----------



## NOIRetMoi

westcoastgal said:


> I just was offered this black box Kelly Sellier 25 and I bought it. GHW. It was unexpected and I think I love box leather the most. My only “concern” is that I save it and don’t use it enough. But I’m determined to use it!


My black Epsom K is green with envy! Hehehehe 
She’s stunning! Someday I hope to graduate to one as well!


----------



## westcoastgal

blondissima777 said:


> My black Epsom K is green with envy! Hehehehe
> She’s stunning! Someday I hope to graduate to one as well!


This is my first Kelly! I hope to get one likes yours next so it can be used more often!


----------



## meg8182000

I’m still new to H but expanded my small collection yesterday with my first Evie 29 and Rodeo plus added another twilly. So happy!


----------



## Flowerlily

Got myself the 2002 wallet. It's gorgeous, I adore it.


----------



## buffalogal

Been on holiday in Amsterdam. Got hubby a tie and Goliath bracelet but I impulsively bought this amazing Animalopolis scarf to frame. This is H’s pic since I have all my items packed but hoping to post the framed version soon. I love the colors and design ... and there is a buffalo!


----------



## lulilu

Flowerlily said:


> Got myself the 2002 wallet. It's gorgeous, I adore it.
> View attachment 4329617



Love this wallet too!


----------



## GoldFish8

westcoastgal said:


> I just was offered this black box Kelly Sellier 25 and I bought it. GHW. It was unexpected and I think I love box leather the most. My only “concern” is that I save it and don’t use it enough. But I’m determined to use it!


This is sooooo beautiful!!! May I ask if this was on your “wishlist” with your SA for awhile? Just curious how one goes about trying to get a BBK these day! I’d love one someday too!


----------



## westcoastgal

GoldFish8 said:


> This is sooooo beautiful!!! May I ask if this was on your “wishlist” with your SA for awhile? Just curious how one goes about trying to get a BBK these day! I’d love one someday too!


A black box Kelly has been on my wishlist for a while now. I let my SA know how much I loved the leather and that if one ever came into the store I’d like to look at it. My understanding is that some stores just get these bags as push offers, so they don’t know when they will receive them, and they receive them infrequently. Many customers would not choose box leather, so I think you just need to let it be known that you really love this leather and that you’d appreciate it. I think it’s mostly luck, and also letting your SA know how beautiful you think the leather is. I hope you also get one too and if you keep asking I think you will!


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> "For the first time in foreverrrrrr....."
> Silky purchases...



Absolutely dreamy, love your lagoon K with both silks, perfect combo [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

westcoastgal said:


> I just was offered this black box Kelly Sellier 25 and I bought it. GHW. It was unexpected and I think I love box leather the most. My only “concern” is that I save it and don’t use it enough. But I’m determined to use it!



Dreambag, huge congrats [emoji7]


----------



## MsAli

meowlett said:


> The strap goes perfectly with Miss K.  Congrats.
> I will keep my mouth shut about what I have done.





gabri2040 said:


> Wow.. what a beautiful black and white scarf. It´s good they have also a few in size 70. Could you post a modeling shot? The official page says black/creme and as we all know, the colours aren´t shown well. Thank you! Enjoy your scarf


Sure! It’s def black and a light cream that could go white or off white


----------



## MsAli

DoggieBags said:


> What leather is your Constance? It has such a lovely sheen.


It’s Box


----------



## MsAli

westcoastgal said:


> I just was offered this black box Kelly Sellier 25 and I bought it. GHW. It was unexpected and I think I love box leather the most. My only “concern” is that I save it and don’t use it enough. But I’m determined to use it!


Dreeeeam bag!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

MsAli said:


> After swearing off H for a while, I fell off the wagon
> View attachment 4329333



Love this CW - totally gorgeous!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

westcoastgal said:


> I just was offered this black box Kelly Sellier 25 and I bought it. GHW. It was unexpected and I think I love box leather the most. My only “concern” is that I save it and don’t use it enough. But I’m determined to use it!



Lust [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MsAli

Aileenlnbh said:


> Love this CW - totally gorgeous!


Thank you! I can’t wait to wear it!


----------



## westcoastgal

Serva1 said:


> Dreambag, huge congrats [emoji7]





MsAli said:


> Dreeeeam bag!





Aileenlnbh said:


> Lust [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you Serva1, Aileenlnbh, and MsAli.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> New goodies, Washington's Carriage wash scarf, 2 scarf rings and a paddock bracelet & H Chinese red envelopes
> 
> View attachment 4329240
> View attachment 4329241


OMG, gorgeous scarf! congrats!  I see your scarf addiction (along with  scarf rings) is continuing??? 
Does the rings stay on? or do you have to keep adjusting it? I just started to use decorated magnets but those rings look tempting....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> After swearing off H for a while, I fell off the wagon
> View attachment 4329333


Wow! Congrats on falling off the wagon....I mean...congrats on your beautiful purchases! Yeah, falling off the wagon ON YOUR WAY to ban island is very common occurrence. Most don't make it to the island....


----------



## TresBeauHermes

westcoastgal said:


> I just was offered this black box Kelly Sellier 25 and I bought it. GHW. It was unexpected and I think I love box leather the most. My only “concern” is that I save it and don’t use it enough. But I’m determined to use it!


Wow! a unicorn! Beautiful Box K!  Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meg8182000 said:


> I’m still new to H but expanded my small collection yesterday with my first Evie 29 and Rodeo plus added another twilly. So happy!
> 
> View attachment 4329577


Loooove the yellow Rodeo on your red Evie! Congrats on your first Evie!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> OMG, gorgeous scarf! congrats!  I see your scarf addiction (along with  scarf rings) is continuing???
> Does the rings stay on? or do you have to keep adjusting it? I just started to use decorated magnets but those rings look tempting....


The scarf rings stay on as long as you have the right size scarf to go with the rings. The one I bought a few weeks ago are for CSGM's only. These new ones are for 90cm scarves, I haven't tried it on the only 70 cm I own yet. I'm also thinking about getting some of Maitai's scarf rings. They are oval shaped with a bar down the middle like this and they seem super secure and good for a different look. And of course they come in different sizes so that you need to buy them all


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> The scarf rings stay on as long as you have the right size scarf to go with the rings. The one I bought a few weeks ago are for CSGM's only. These new ones are for 90cm scarves, I haven't tried it on the only 70 cm I own yet. I'm also thinking about getting some of Maitai's scarf rings. They are oval shaped with a bar down the middle like this and they seem super secure and good for a different look. And of course they come in different sizes so that you need to buy them all
> 
> View attachment 4330046


Thanks for the info and pic! 
For CSGM, I've resorted to wearing it the "where's the lobster?" bib style...sigh..... 
Its the 90cm that gives me anxiety  I might try the ring looking one you got from H and if it doesn't work out, I can wear it as a ring (back up plan). I have this habit of constantly taking off/putting on scarves due to heating up/getting cold, so that's the primary reason I have probs with scarves. 
I heard MT's are light and good too.....hmmm..... LMK how the scarf rings goes for you!!  
Thanks again!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thanks for the info and pic!
> For CSGM, I've resorted to wearing it the "where's the lobster?" bib style...sigh.....
> Its the 90cm that gives me anxiety  I might try the ring looking one you got from H and if it doesn't work out, I can wear it as a ring (back up plan). I have this habit of constantly taking off/putting on scarves due to heating up/getting cold, so that's the primary reason I have probs with scarves.
> I heard MT's are light and good too.....hmmm..... LMK how the scarf rings goes for you!!
> Thanks again!


The SA guaranteed the scarf ring would stay in place! And yes when I order I will definitely let you know TBH!


----------



## meg8182000

TresBeauHermes said:


> Loooove the yellow Rodeo on your red Evie! Congrats on your first Evie!



Thank you so much!


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow! Congrats on falling off the wagon....I mean...congrats on your beautiful purchases! Yeah, falling off the wagon ON YOUR WAY to ban island is very common occurrence. Most don't make it to the island....


 I don’t know why I even try!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

westcoastgal said:


> This is my first Kelly! I hope to get one likes yours next so it can be used more often!


Well, in that sense it’s true. This was the bag that set me free and let me enjoy having an H bag and not have to worry about babying it... but BOX is BOX, so hope yours is my next one!


----------



## MsAli

Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!
> View attachment 4331167
> 
> View attachment 4331169
> 
> View attachment 4331166
> 
> View attachment 4331168


Congrats on your super cute scarf! Love how your gorgeous heels matches the blue hearts!


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your super cute scarf! Love how your gorgeous heels matches the blue hearts!


Thanks! When my SA emailed me the scarf offer, I made sure to wear those shoes to pick it up so I’d match lol Glad to finally have something to wear them with


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> Thanks! When my SA emailed me the scarf offer, I made sure to wear those shoes to pick it up so I’d match lol Glad to finally have something to wear them with


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

MsAli said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!
> View attachment 4331167
> 
> View attachment 4331169
> 
> View attachment 4331166
> 
> View attachment 4331168



That box alone is almost a great reason to buy the scarf [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

westcoastgal said:


> I just was offered this black box Kelly Sellier 25 and I bought it. GHW. It was unexpected and I think I love box leather the most. My only “concern” is that I save it and don’t use it enough. But I’m determined to use it!



It’s beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I told myself I would stay away from Hermes for at least a month after my last purchase. Then I realized I forgot to get the red envelopes. Two weeks later...

Bright side is I got my hubby new shoes.


----------



## westcoastgal

MsAli said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!
> View attachment 4331167
> 
> View attachment 4331169
> 
> View attachment 4331166
> 
> View attachment 4331168


Love the red and blue.


----------



## westcoastgal

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I told myself I would stay away from Hermes for at least a month after my last purchase. Then I realized I forgot to get the red envelopes. Two weeks later...
> 
> Bright side is I got my hubby new shoes.
> 
> View attachment 4331253


Well we all need shoes!  the rodeo is a great color.


----------



## missD

B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!

These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.

How do I feel better?! Welp!


----------



## mara375

missD said:


> View attachment 4331828
> 
> B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!
> 
> These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.
> 
> How do I feel better?! Welp!



Beautiful bags! Your new etain Kelly is just stunning with the GHW. 
You’re lucky you got two of your HG bags. Enjoy them!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Added another MT to my collection along with a mini dog as I wait, wait for my bag.


----------



## acrowcounted

missD said:


> View attachment 4331828
> 
> B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!
> 
> These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.
> 
> How do I feel better?! Welp!


Only way to feel better is to use them and appreciate them! They're gorgeous and diverse so timing may not have been perfect but the end result is worth it. Congrats!


----------



## azukitea

missD said:


> View attachment 4331828
> 
> B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!
> 
> These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.
> 
> How do I feel better?! Welp!


Don't feel too bad, they are gorgeous together


----------



## Suzil

MsAli said:


> Happy Valentine’s Day!
> View attachment 4331167
> 
> View attachment 4331169
> 
> View attachment 4331166
> 
> View attachment 4331168


You look awesome!! Love the whole ensamble!


----------



## DDCHA

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## DDCHA

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowww, gorgeous scarves, CSGM and the B! The colour is beautiful! Congrats!!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

missD said:


> View attachment 4331828
> 
> B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!
> 
> These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.
> 
> How do I feel better?! Welp!


Look at it like this... you probably SAVED money this way bc prices are going up on these bags today (or this week).... And they are both your HG's so you would have bought them later... and paid more! you are blessed to have them now!!! Relax, Enjoy and go to Ban Island with your Orange goodies like a good girl hahahahahah


CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smallfry

missD said:


> View attachment 4331828
> 
> B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!
> 
> These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.
> 
> How do I feel better?! Welp!


If there are no financial issues involved, I'd say no need to feel any guilt.  Both bags are classics, and they are completely different!  Gorgeous choices, enjoy your purchases


----------



## bagnut1

missD said:


> View attachment 4331828
> 
> B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!
> 
> These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.
> 
> How do I feel better?! Welp!


Agree with others that guilt is unnecessary (and generally unproductive).  Gorgeous bags!  Different colors, sizes, and uses.  And HG's to boot!
Congrats!!!!


----------



## missD

acrowcounted said:


> Only way to feel better is to use them and appreciate them! They're gorgeous and diverse so timing may not have been perfect but the end result is worth it. Congrats!




“Timing may not be perfect but the end result is worth it.”

This is spot on. Thanks for this!


----------



## grapegravity

Just some small damages... you can tell what scarf it is with the heart box and finally, Pamplemousse Rose moisturizing balm for body


----------



## TeeCee77

missD said:


> View attachment 4331828
> 
> B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!
> 
> These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.
> 
> How do I feel better?! Welp!



We are almost twins!! I have B35 BF PHW and B35 Etain GHW. These bags are so versatile and timeless!! You should be so happy! Time will heal your wallet.


----------



## mara375

GP 36 and Kelly wallet in Bleu Glacier.

Bleu Glacier is just such a gorgeous color!
& I’m longing for springtime so I can carry the Garden Party. It’s so cute and I love how lightweight it is — It’s like a feather compared to a B35  

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## mara375

Sorry, I don’t know why the wallet picture is showing up twice!


----------



## acrowcounted

mara375 said:


> View attachment 4331861
> 
> GP 36 and Kelly wallet in Bleu Glacier.
> 
> Bleu Glacier is just such a gorgeous color!
> & I’m longing for springtime so I can carry the Garden Party. It’s so cute and I love how lightweight it is — It’s like a feather compared to a B35
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Love the silver hardware with this leather color. It looks so chic and modern. Congrats!


----------



## Monique1004

missD said:


> View attachment 4331828
> 
> B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!
> 
> These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.
> 
> How do I feel better?! Welp!



Well, you did get both before the increase. Think about the money you saved.


----------



## mara375

acrowcounted said:


> Love the silver hardware with this leather color. It looks so chic and modern. Congrats!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Monique1004

Last minute scarf pick up before the increase. My store still didn't get the CW5 of Animapolis so I had to order it as well. I really like the way my SA put the ribbon on BDGL box.


----------



## MsAli

Suzil said:


> You look awesome!! Love the whole ensamble!


Thank you!!


----------



## MsAli

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> That box alone is almost a great reason to buy the scarf [emoji173]️


Right?! That’s what my SA said...some  just like the box lol


----------



## westcoastgal

missD said:


> View attachment 4331828
> 
> B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!
> 
> These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.
> 
> How do I feel better?! Welp!


They are beautiful and they are on your list. You can enjoy them now. No guarantee the bag will be offered again soon. Congratulations!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I told myself I would stay away from Hermes for at least a month after my last purchase. Then I realized I forgot to get the red envelopes. Two weeks later...
> 
> Bright side is I got my hubby new shoes.
> 
> View attachment 4331253


Nice haul! Congrats on your fab shoes that came with the red envelopes!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Just some small damages... you can tell what scarf it is with the heart box and finally, Pamplemousse Rose moisturizing balm for body
> View attachment 4332056


The colour of your B is GORGEOUS!!!  May I ask which colour that is?
Pamplemousse Rose is my fav! 
May I also ask if the scent of the balm last? Does it absorb fast? TIA!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mara375 said:


> View attachment 4331861
> 
> GP 36 and Kelly wallet in Bleu Glacier.
> 
> Bleu Glacier is just such a gorgeous color!
> & I’m longing for springtime so I can carry the Garden Party. It’s so cute and I love how lightweight it is — It’s like a feather compared to a B35
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Congrats on your pretty GP! And your K wallet! wow, I didn't know how pretty Blue Glacier was! Is it as grey as it looks in your pic?


----------



## eviliss

A backdated update. A gift from husband during the new year when his SA gave him a little surprise. He says this will serve as my birthday/ anniversary/ valentine’s present. Not my favorite color, but at least a size I was looking for.


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> The colour of your B is GORGEOUS!!!  May I ask which colour that is?
> Pamplemousse Rose is my fav!
> May I also ask if the scent of the balm last? Does it absorb fast? TIA!


Thank youThe color of my cheerful B is "orange poppy", it is like neon orange color irl
And I tried the balm last night, it absorb into skin very fast and not oily at all! The scent last about 15 min but I only put on a little... According to my SA, this is one of the best selling balm in my home store and I can see why


----------



## westcoastgal

eviliss said:


> A backdated update. A gift from husband during the new year when his SA gave him a little surprise. He says this will serve as my birthday/ anniversary/ valentine’s present. Not my favorite color, but at least a size I was looking for.


It looks very nice and you’ve got a great husband. This color is going to look great with black, navy, and white.


----------



## missD

eviliss said:


> A backdated update. A gift from husband during the new year when his SA gave him a little surprise. He says this will serve as my birthday/ anniversary/ valentine’s present. Not my favorite color, but at least a size I was looking for.



It’s gorgeous


----------



## bagidiotic

eviliss said:


> A backdated update. A gift from husband during the new year when his SA gave him a little surprise. He says this will serve as my birthday/ anniversary/ valentine’s present. Not my favorite color, but at least a size I was looking for.


Gd fortune wife
Congrats


----------



## mara375

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your pretty GP! And your K wallet! wow, I didn't know how pretty Blue Glacier was! Is it as grey as it looks in your pic?



Thank you very much!  
It’s defintiely a true blue-gray and much lighter than in the photo. I think the color is captured somewhat better in natural lighting.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mara375 said:


> View attachment 4332640
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> It’s defintiely a true blue-gray and much lighter than in the photo. I think the color is captured somewhat better in natural lighting.


Thank you mara375~~  Such pretty colour~~ Def a colour I'm going to look for!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> Thank youThe color of my cheerful B is "orange poppy", it is like neon orange color irl
> And I tried the balm last night, it absorb into skin very fast and not oily at all! The scent last about 15 min but I only put on a little... According to my SA, this is one of the best selling balm in my home store and I can see why


Thank you grape gravity!  I'm definitely going to get it when I'm at H next! Have you tried the shower gel? Thats very nice too if you would like to try it


----------



## rainypop

missD said:


> View attachment 4331828
> 
> B30 got a little Etain sister a while back. I’m still feeling the burn in my wallet and some serious guilt. Someone talk me out of it!
> 
> These 2 purchases happened too close to each other (primary reason for guilt) but they’re both colors and styles on my HG wishlist.
> 
> How do I feel better?! Welp!



No need to feel guilty, price is going up. You are lucky. I’m waiting for a Kelly and will have to pay high price. Can you please tell me what size is your Kelly?


----------



## missD

rainypop said:


> No need to feel guilty, price is going up. You are lucky. I’m waiting for a Kelly and will have to pay high price. Can you please tell me what size is your Kelly?



25 . Still haven’t found info on how much Ks are going up. Once I know, I will feel better. LOL


----------



## kelly1234

Someone quoted the new K25 Sellier as $10,300 US in the "Share your 2019 Offers" thread.  Not sure of the exact price before but that seems so expensive for a K25!


----------



## Bentley143

kelly1234 said:


> Someone quoted the new K25 Sellier as $10,300 US in the "Share your 2019 Offers" thread.  Not sure of the exact price before but that seems so expensive for a K25!


I believe a Kelly 25 sellier used to be $9,400 and now it’s $10,300. Togo is less, it’s probably $9,300 now.


----------



## scarlet555

eviliss said:


> A backdated update. A gift from husband during the new year when his SA gave him a little surprise. He says this will serve as my birthday/ anniversary/ valentine’s present. Not my favorite color, but at least a size I was looking for.



This is such a fun color!  What leather is this?  Size 25?
Congratulations!  Wonderful husband...


----------



## scarlet555

eviliss said:


> A backdated update. A gift from husband during the new year when his SA gave him a little surprise. He says this will serve as my birthday/ anniversary/ valentine’s present. Not my favorite color, but at least a size I was looking for.



Hehe, congrats on the purse too!


----------



## serene

Just bought Garden party 30 from Hermes website  been stalking that bag for so long on different websites. Hopefully it comes earlier than Monday now that I bought it this morning


----------



## saskiamoet

Yesterday I bought a new scarf and these twillies because I wanted something understated for Goldie. But now sitting in my car I’m wondering if she needs something different. I love black, but is it too harsh with gold? Not sure how I feel now.


----------



## Huydq948

My new baby


----------



## eviliss

Thank you ladiess! 

@westcoastgal black, white & navy a great idea! I shall try out the many blacks in the wardrobe. 



scarlet555 said:


> This is such a fun color!  What leather is this?  Size 25?
> Congratulations!  Wonderful husband...



It’s in chevre, a mini kelly. Husband’s SA actually texted him that she has a surprise in store which was a kelly pochette in Sakura-alike pink and gold hardware. I was quite tempted by the ghw but still prefer a mini kelly. Hence, she brought this out for our consideration. I’m more of a neutral color person but decided to give this a go.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

saskiamoet said:


> View attachment 4333326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I bought a new scarf and these twillies because I wanted something understated for Goldie. But now sitting in my car I’m wondering if she needs something different. I love black, but is it too harsh with gold? Not sure how I feel now.


Love the contrast. It looks very cool.


----------



## Ceeje89

Huydq948 said:


> My new baby


This is beautiful!  I love the way you've tied the twilly


----------



## sf_newyorker

TresBeauHermes said:


> Got a foldable tote bag from Petit H. It's gusseted (sewn) on the side, and has a pocket in the front.
> Front
> View attachment 4321629
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4321630
> 
> Gusset
> View attachment 4321631
> 
> Front Pocket
> View attachment 4321632
> 
> rolled up
> View attachment 4321633


I’m curious about the foldable tote. Lately I’ve had neck/shoulder problems and am looking for a lightweight tote. Have you used her yet, if yes, any thoughts? Many thx!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Huydq948 said:


> My new baby



So pretty. How did you tie the twilly like that?


----------



## krawford

Kind of late in the season. Soft Cashmere Stole in the color Caban.


----------



## westcoastgal

saskiamoet said:


> View attachment 4333326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I bought a new scarf and these twillies because I wanted something understated for Goldie. But now sitting in my car I’m wondering if she needs something different. I love black, but is it too harsh with gold? Not sure how I feel now.


This looks edgy and interesting with the black twillies. If you don’t like it, return the twillies. It’s good to take a risk, but also you need to like your own bag style, and luckily with twillies you can easily change your mind.


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you grape gravity!  I'm definitely going to get it when I'm at H next! Have you tried the shower gel? Thats very nice too if you would like to try it


I bought the shower gel last month and its amazing!!!


----------



## dr3amimxage

fawnhagh said:


> Part of my H purchase back in the end of November! Black evercalf c18, vert cyprès Rodeo PM and the pop up book.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Hi fawnhagh, I love your bag! Just wonder have you used this bag yet?? How’s the wear on it? It the leather very delicate and easily scratchable?


----------



## buffalogal

So excited to get this scarf from a wonderful TPF member. Going to frame it!


----------



## milfeuille10

eviliss said:


> Thank you ladiess!
> 
> @westcoastgal black, white & navy a great idea! I shall try out the many blacks in the wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s in chevre, a mini kelly. Husband’s SA actually texted him that she has a surprise in store which was a kelly pochette in Sakura-alike pink and gold hardware. I was quite tempted by the ghw but still prefer a mini kelly. Hence, she brought this out for our consideration. I’m more of a neutral color person but decided to give this a go.



Can you tell me your experience with chevre? Is it heavy? durable?? thanks!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m curious about the foldable tote. Lately I’ve had neck/shoulder problems and am looking for a lightweight tote. Have you used her yet, if yes, any thoughts? Many thx!!!


Hi  
Oh dear! I hope your neck/shoulder prob gets better soon! 
I have used it for a while now, and I'm very happy with it! I was initially surprised at how small it was, but realised that the gusseting made it "look" small, but it actually can hold a lot. The handles are long so you can easily wear a thick coat and you'll be able to hang it on your shoulders without any problem. 
I also use it as a handbag, by putting in one of my el-cheapo felt organizer for my B30 in it, and It fits perfectly. It doesn't move around/flip because of the gusset.
HTH! 

Bag with B30 organizer in it, wearing a coat



Bag with B30 organizer  inside





Bag stuffed to the max (tea cup just to show size in comparison)
Inside the bag: 1x shoebox, 3x90cm scarf boxes, 6 twilly boxes.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

grapegravity said:


> I bought the shower gel last month and its amazing!!!


Shower gel! 
Ahahaha! And I bought the balm today!  Don't feel so bad, cuz I got you to blame


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Huydq948 said:


> My new baby


Gorgeous GP colour!  And the way you tied your twilly! wow! so cute!


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

I also love the way this is tied! Please share if you can!!


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi
> Oh dear! I hope your neck/shoulder prob gets better soon!
> I have used it for a while now, and I'm very happy with it! I was initially surprised at how small it was, but realised that the gusseting made it "look" small, but it actually can hold a lot. The handles are long so you can easily wear a thick coat and you'll be able to hang it on your shoulders without any problem.
> I also use it as a handbag, by putting in one of my el-cheapo felt organizer for my B30 in it, and It fits perfectly. It doesn't move around/flip because of the gusset.
> HTH!
> 
> Bag with B30 organizer in it, wearing a coat
> View attachment 4334112
> 
> 
> Bag with B30 organizer  inside
> View attachment 4334113
> 
> View attachment 4334114
> 
> 
> Bag stuffed to the max (tea cup just to show size in comparison)
> Inside the bag: 1x shoebox, 3x90cm scarf boxes, 6 twilly boxes.
> View attachment 4334115




Very helpful! Thank you!!


----------



## grapegravity

TresBeauHermes said:


> Shower gel!
> Ahahaha! And I bought the balm today!  Don't feel so bad, cuz I got you to blame


Happy to enable hope you like it


----------



## pukasonqo

new to me, 90x90 silk scarf, la charmante aux animaux
like new condition with no pulls or stains



View attachment 4334165


----------



## fawnhagh

dr3amimxage said:


> Hi fawnhagh, I love your bag! Just wonder have you used this bag yet?? How’s the wear on it? It the leather very delicate and easily scratchable?



Hi dear,

I used it maybe 5 times since I got it and I’m pretty careful with it. So far so good!! No scratches (except the tiny one already on it when I got it). I noticed some faint marks on it one day but that same evening they were gone! I think it is a delicate leather but the quality is amazing! Super soft to touch...

I think as long as you avoid zippers and sharp stuff it should be fine. Hope this helps!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

pukasonqo said:


> new to me, 90x90 silk scarf, la charmante aux animaux
> like new condition with no pulls or stains
> View attachment 4334161
> View attachment 4334162
> View attachment 4334163
> View attachment 4334165


Wow, that is so gorgeous and so luxurious!  Congrats! Mod pics please!


----------



## Huydq948

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous GP colour!  And the way you tied your twilly! wow! so cute!


Thank you


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi
> Oh dear! I hope your neck/shoulder prob gets better soon!
> I have used it for a while now, and I'm very happy with it! I was initially surprised at how small it was, but realised that the gusseting made it "look" small, but it actually can hold a lot. The handles are long so you can easily wear a thick coat and you'll be able to hang it on your shoulders without any problem.
> I also use it as a handbag, by putting in one of my el-cheapo felt organizer for my B30 in it, and It fits perfectly. It doesn't move around/flip because of the gusset.
> HTH!
> 
> Bag with B30 organizer in it, wearing a coat
> View attachment 4334112
> 
> 
> Bag with B30 organizer  inside
> View attachment 4334113
> 
> View attachment 4334114
> 
> 
> Bag stuffed to the max (tea cup just to show size in comparison)
> Inside the bag: 1x shoebox, 3x90cm scarf boxes, 6 twilly boxes.
> View attachment 4334115


TBH—or anyone else?
How do you think this tote compares in size and function  to the silky tote that unfolds from the leather “zipped wallet” form?
Price definitely smaller !


----------



## serene

It arrived! First thoughts that it's smaller than I thought (wonder would the 36 have been better choice because I was thinking this would be good bag to bring on plane) but as everyday work bag (I don't carry much stuff) this is perfect!  need to attach charm or tie few twillies to handles.

Maybe I need a second bigger bag that would be perfect one to accompany me during travel


----------



## sf_newyorker

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi
> Oh dear! I hope your neck/shoulder prob gets better soon!
> I have used it for a while now, and I'm very happy with it! I was initially surprised at how small it was, but realised that the gusseting made it "look" small, but it actually can hold a lot. The handles are long so you can easily wear a thick coat and you'll be able to hang it on your shoulders without any problem.
> I also use it as a handbag, by putting in one of my el-cheapo felt organizer for my B30 in it, and It fits perfectly. It doesn't move around/flip because of the gusset.
> HTH!
> 
> Bag with B30 organizer in it, wearing a coat
> View attachment 4334112
> 
> 
> Bag with B30 organizer  inside
> View attachment 4334113
> 
> View attachment 4334114
> 
> 
> Bag stuffed to the max (tea cup just to show size in comparison)
> Inside the bag: 1x shoebox, 3x90cm scarf boxes, 6 twilly boxes.
> View attachment 4334115


Thank you so much! I think the neck/shoulder issue stems from hunching over a computer and stress reading reports all day long. In any case, you sold me on the tote. She’s perfect for what I need now and adds a splash of color during these dreary winter days, and will look so cheerful when spring rolls around. I will order! I wonder which design I’ll receive


----------



## Animetc

saskiamoet said:


> View attachment 4333326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I bought a new scarf and these twillies because I wanted something understated for Goldie. But now sitting in my car I’m wondering if she needs something different. I love black, but is it too harsh with gold? Not sure how I feel now.



I don’t care for the bandana twilly print, personally. I’m not sure I would like it on any bag. The black is not a bad contrast however, for me it is more of the print.


----------



## Animetc

buffalogal said:


> View attachment 4334057
> 
> So excited to get this scarf from a wonderful TPF member. Going to frame it!



What a LUCKY find! I am obsessed with this scarf print. If you ever tire of it I’ll be first in line


----------



## Setherwood

Evelyn 29 vert cypress


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Jbizzybeetle said:


> TBH—or anyone else?
> How do you think this tote compares in size and function  to the silky tote that unfolds from the leather “zipped wallet” form?
> Price definitely smaller !


Howdy
I haven't purchased the zipped wallet style so I can't compare, but @xiaoxiao said the zip wallet  was hard to dry clean because of the leather. My thought is that the price and the fact that you can wash it yourself,  makes my petit H bag more attractive. HTH


----------



## luxfishin

serene said:


> It arrived! First thoughts that it's smaller than I thought (wonder would the 36 have been better choice because I was thinking this would be good bag to bring on plane) but as everyday work bag (I don't carry much stuff) this is perfect!  need to attach charm or tie few twillies to handles.
> 
> Maybe I need a second bigger bag that would be perfect one to accompany me during travel



I know exactly what you mean.  I just received my 30GP as well and it is a lot smaller than I thought and due to the button closures on sides and top, it reduces the usable space significantly.  But it is very cute


----------



## serene

luxfishin said:


> I know exactly what you mean.  I just received my 30GP as well and it is a lot smaller than I thought and due to the button closures on sides and top, it reduces the usable space significantly.  But it is very cute


Do you think you'll rethink of getting 36?


----------



## luxfishin

serene said:


> Do you think you'll rethink of getting 36?


I think no since 36 would be too big for my daily use which is what I was looking to use it for.  If you were looking for more of a travel bag 36 might be better option, I think 30 is definitely too small for travel.  At least the way I travel since I throw everything into my purse LOL.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi
> Oh dear! I hope your neck/shoulder prob gets better soon!
> I have used it for a while now, and I'm very happy with it! I was initially surprised at how small it was, but realised that the gusseting made it "look" small, but it actually can hold a lot. The handles are long so you can easily wear a thick coat and you'll be able to hang it on your shoulders without any problem.
> I also use it as a handbag, by putting in one of my el-cheapo felt organizer for my B30 in it, and It fits perfectly. It doesn't move around/flip because of the gusset.
> HTH!
> 
> Bag with B30 organizer in it, wearing a coat
> View attachment 4334112
> 
> 
> Bag with B30 organizer  inside
> View attachment 4334113
> 
> View attachment 4334114
> 
> 
> Bag stuffed to the max (tea cup just to show size in comparison)
> Inside the bag: 1x shoebox, 3x90cm scarf boxes, 6 twilly boxes.
> View attachment 4334115


Is this the one with the pocket in the front on Petit H TBH?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this the one with the pocket in the front on Petit H TBH?


Hi AtoB
Yes it is!


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Happy early Valentine's to me!!    Photos don't do the rose lipstick color justice!!


----------



## MAGJES

serene said:


> It arrived! First thoughts that it's smaller than I thought (wonder would the 36 have been better choice because I was thinking this would be good bag to bring on plane) but as everyday work bag (I don't carry much stuff) this is perfect!  need to attach charm or tie few twillies to handles.
> 
> Maybe I need a second bigger bag that would be perfect one to accompany me during travel


I know what you mean.  I have two GP 30s and three GP 36s.  The size difference is significant. (wish there was one in between!).  My 36s are more neutral colors and I use when I need lots of room for work 'stuff" and carry my ipad pro.  My GP 30s are POP colors and I use them for FUN!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi AtoB
> Yes it is!


Hi back  Thanks TBH! I've been looking at it because I want a lighter alternative to a regular tote bag. The one you received looks so nice! I think if I order, I will order several so I can pick the best color. Petit H and their surprise color products makes me nervous,


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi back  Thanks TBH! I've been looking at it because I want a lighter alternative to a regular tote bag. The one you received looks so nice! I think if I order, I will order several so I can pick the best color. Petit H and their surprise color products makes me nervous,


Ordering multiple is a great idea And and and....like Twillys, Petit H don't count!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Finally!

My mini roulis dream - Gold mini with permabrass hardware. 

Total love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Finally!
> 
> My mini roulis dream - Gold mini with permabrass hardware.
> 
> Total love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4335568


Yayayayayayay! You got her!!! She is soooo beautiful dear CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Finally!
> 
> My mini roulis dream - Gold mini with permabrass hardware.
> 
> Total love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4335568


Beautiful neutral!! Congratulations


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yayayayayayay! You got her!!! She is soooo beautiful dear CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yes thank you! Finally!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> Happy early Valentine's to me!!    Photos don't do the rose lipstick color justice!!


ohhh how lovely! RL in chevre is so divine! Happy Valentines Day to yoU!!!!


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

Israeli_Flava said:


> ohhh how lovely! RL in chevre is so divine! Happy Valentines Day to yoU!!!!


Awww, thanks!!


----------



## periogirl28

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Finally!
> 
> My mini roulis dream - Gold mini with permabrass hardware.
> 
> Total love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4335568


This is perfect!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Finally!
> 
> My mini roulis dream - Gold mini with permabrass hardware.
> 
> Total love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4335568


wow! so pretty~~~~! Super congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> Thank you so much! I think the neck/shoulder issue stems from hunching over a computer and stress reading reports all day long. In any case, you sold me on the tote. She’s perfect for what I need now and adds a splash of color during these dreary winter days, and will look so cheerful when spring rolls around. I will order! I wonder which design I’ll receive


I totally understand about hunching over computer! I'm also on my Mac all day, so I bought one of those lifting desktops that you can put on your existing desk. Its suppose to be good, but too lazy to lift it up to stand  I hope you get a nice colour! Please post when you receive it!


----------



## westcoastgal

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Finally!
> 
> My mini roulis dream - Gold mini with permabrass hardware.
> 
> Total love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4335568


Beautiful bag.


----------



## Edion

Very happy to share my latest purchase. My SO Kelly Depeche.


----------



## MAGJES

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Finally!
> 
> My mini roulis dream - Gold mini with permabrass hardware.
> 
> Total love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4335568



Oh I LOVE this!  Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

.


----------



## periogirl28

.


----------



## sf_newyorker

TresBeauHermes said:


> I totally understand about hunching over computer! I'm also on my Mac all day, so I bought one of those lifting desktops that you can put on your existing desk. Its suppose to be good, but too lazy to lift it up to stand  I hope you get a nice colour! Please post when you receive it!


My company has workstations that become standing desks at the press of a button. I just haven’t  been taking advantage of this perk. I’m excited about the tote and planning to order today. It will naturally be an in store collection since who can, if within reasonable proximity, pass up on the opportunity to set foot in H. I suspect there will be a posting in a little over a week. Thanks for enabling!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Edion said:


> Very happy to share my latest purchase. My SO Kelly Depeche.


Wow, that is a beautiful depeche! Loooove the colours! Super congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> My company has workstations that become standing desks at the press of a button. I just haven’t  been taking advantage of this perk. I’m excited about the tote and planning to order today. It will naturally be an in store collection since who can, if within reasonable proximity, pass up on the opportunity to set foot in H. I suspect there will be a posting in a little over a week. Thanks for enabling!!!


Those push button standing desks are fancy! I hope you do take advantage of it! 
Looking forward to your post!


----------



## jyyanks

Love this bracelet!  It fits my incredibly tiny wrist and goes with everything.


----------



## tv_vt1809

Obsessed with my new Constance 18 in Evercalf, black with phw - lovingly carried back from FSH Paris by my boyfriend


----------



## mp4

tv_vt1809 said:


> Obsessed with my new Constance 18 in Evercalf, black with phw - lovingly carried back from FSH Paris by my boyfriend



Evercalf is such an amazing leather!  Congrats!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Finally!
> 
> My mini roulis dream - Gold mini with permabrass hardware.
> 
> Total love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4335568


Gorgeous bag!
I love the gold, contrast stitching with the PERMABRASS hardware, which is the icing on the cake! Enjoy her!


Edion said:


> Very happy to share my latest purchase. My SO Kelly Depeche.


Stunning!
What a chic color combination!


tv_vt1809 said:


> Obsessed with my new Constance 18 in Evercalf, black with phw - lovingly carried back from FSH Paris by my boyfriend


I love your Constance!
The more I see Evercalf, the more I like it!


----------



## cafecreme15

jyyanks said:


> Love this bracelet!  It fits my incredibly tiny wrist and goes with everything.
> 
> View attachment 4337105
> View attachment 4337106



So glad you found a bracelet that works for you! Don’t forget to share in action pics [emoji4]


----------



## cafecreme15

A twilly for my Herbag. Does anyone know the name of this one? I got so excited when I saw the perfect one that I forgot to look.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

cafecreme15 said:


> A twilly for my Herbag. Does anyone know the name of this one? I got so excited when I saw the perfect one that I forgot to look.
> View attachment 4337512



It’s Coup de Fouet au Bloc.


----------



## lv_luva

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Finally!
> 
> My mini roulis dream - Gold mini with permabrass hardware.
> 
> Total love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4335568



O M G it’s gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It’s Coup de Fouet au Bloc.



Thank you!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you!!



You’re welcome!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jyyanks said:


> Love this bracelet!  It fits my incredibly tiny wrist and goes with everything.
> 
> View attachment 4337105
> View attachment 4337106


Such a cute and fun bracelet! Mini Dog is my favourite! Congrats!


----------



## Edion

Thanks everyone! I am very very happy with how my Kelly Depeche turned out.



TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, that is a beautiful depeche! Loooove the colours! Super congrats!



Thank you very much! Haha I am on cloud 9!!!



blondissima777 said:


> Stunning!
> What a chic color combination!



Thank you!


----------



## MAGJES

I could not resist these Twillies for my Rouge VIF B30.  I love the little bit of pink mixed in with the black and red.......


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

MAGJES said:


> I could not resist these Twillies for my Rouge VIF B30.  I love the little bit of pink mixed in with the black and red.......


They are gorgeous with your bag.


----------



## Cygne18

MAGJES said:


> I could not resist these Twillies for my Rouge VIF B30.  I love the little bit of pink mixed in with the black and red.......


Gor-gee-ous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MAGJES said:


> I could not resist these Twillies for my Rouge VIF B30.  I love the little bit of pink mixed in with the black and red.......


Perfect pretty match!


----------



## DoggieBags

I got this from H.com last week and it just arrived. It holds 3 credit cards. Mix of Epsom, Evercalf, Evercolor and sombrero calfskin to create different textures. Colors are bleu encre, bleu indigo, bleu royal and bleu obscur.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

MAGJES said:


> I could not resist these Twillies for my Rouge VIF B30.  I love the little bit of pink mixed in with the black and red.......



WOW! STRIKING COMBINATION!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4338379
> View attachment 4338380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this from H.com last week and it just arrived. It holds 3 credit cards. Mix of Epsom, Evercalf, Evercolor and sombrero calfskin to create different textures. Colors are bleu encre, bleu indigo, bleu royal and bleu obscur.



Very, very nice. A mere “like” button just wasn’t enuf for this little pretty!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4338379
> View attachment 4338380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this from H.com last week and it just arrived. It holds 3 credit cards. Mix of Epsom, Evercalf, Evercolor and sombrero calfskin to create different textures. Colors are bleu encre, bleu indigo, bleu royal and bleu obscur.





Jbizzybeetle said:


> Very, very nice. A mere “like” button just wasn’t enuf for this little pretty!


I agree! Such a super cute cardholder! Congrats!


----------



## DoggieBags

TresBeauHermes said:


> I agree! Such a super cute cardholder! Congrats!


Thanks! I’m not sure if I even want to use it. It’s just so pretty to just look at


----------



## DoggieBags

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Very, very nice. A mere “like” button just wasn’t enuf for this little pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MAGJES said:


> I could not resist these Twillies for my Rouge VIF B30.  I love the little bit of pink mixed in with the black and red.......


Your bag is TDF!
I don’t use twillies, but I have to give props where they’re due when I see pretty ones 


DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4338379
> View attachment 4338380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this from H.com last week and it just arrived. It holds 3 credit cards. Mix of Epsom, Evercalf, Evercolor and sombrero calfskin to create different textures. Colors are bleu encre, bleu indigo, bleu royal and bleu obscur.


They’re always so whimsical and creative!
I love it!


----------



## jyyanks

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a cute and fun bracelet! Mini Dog is my favourite! Congrats!



Thank you!!!  LOL - I don't know how to wear it - clasp up or down???


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jyyanks said:


> Thank you!!!  LOL - I don't know how to wear it - clasp up or down???


 Clasp up is prettier and safer, but its personal taste, so you can choose!


----------



## jyyanks

cafecreme15 said:


> So glad you found a bracelet that works for you! Don’t forget to share in action pics [emoji4]



Here you go. Ignore my awkward arm — At least the bracelet steals the show!!!


----------



## csetcos

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4338379
> View attachment 4338380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this from H.com last week and it just arrived. It holds 3 credit cards. Mix of Epsom, Evercalf, Evercolor and sombrero calfskin to create different textures. Colors are bleu encre, bleu indigo, bleu royal and bleu obscur.



I thought this was such a smart design for the equestrian house. Very nice!


----------



## cafecreme15

jyyanks said:


> Here you go. Ignore my awkward arm — At least the bracelet steals the show!!!
> 
> View attachment 4338737



Love it! Just what you were looking for.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jyyanks said:


> Here you go. Ignore my awkward arm — At least the bracelet steals the show!!!
> 
> View attachment 4338737


Wow, it looks even prettier when worn!  And the scarf is perfect for it!


----------



## xiaoxiao

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4338379
> View attachment 4338380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this from H.com last week and it just arrived. It holds 3 credit cards. Mix of Epsom, Evercalf, Evercolor and sombrero calfskin to create different textures. Colors are bleu encre, bleu indigo, bleu royal and bleu obscur.



It’s so cute!!! Reminds me of a design they did for petite H few Christmas ago with croc. I also love the colors, so chic.


----------



## adb

jyyanks said:


> Here you go. Ignore my awkward arm — At least the bracelet steals the show!!!
> 
> View attachment 4338737



It’s lovely.. that piece is just perfect, looks good on your arm. i love mini dogs too..


----------



## DoggieBags

xiaoxiao said:


> It’s so cute!!! Reminds me of a design they did for petite H few Christmas ago with croc. I also love the colors, so chic.


Thank you! And now you have me curious about what the croc version looked like lol. I’m going to search for pictures


----------



## xiaoxiao

DoggieBags said:


> Thank you! And now you have me curious about what the croc version looked like lol. I’m going to search for pictures



My old age memory is not serving me well ,  it might be from 3 years ago, around Christmas time!


----------



## mimifl561

Haven’t posted in a little while, but here are my purchases within the last 6 months, two of which were SO’s


----------



## Rhl2987

mimifl561 said:


> Haven’t posted in a little while, but here are my purchases within the last 6 months, two of which were SO’s


Gorgeous!! Congrats! I am awaiting a very similar SO to your blue hydra!


----------



## mimifl561

Rhl2987 said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats! I am awaiting a very similar SO to your blue hydra!


Thank you!! It’s a beautiful blue!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

mimifl561 said:


> Haven’t posted in a little while, but here are my purchases within the last 6 months, two of which were SO’s


Stunning beauties


----------



## surfchick

jyyanks said:


> Here you go. Ignore my awkward arm — At least the bracelet steals the show!!!
> 
> View attachment 4338737


Oh I really like that bracelet! It looks beautiful on your arm!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mimifl561 said:


> Haven’t posted in a little while, but here are my purchases within the last 6 months, two of which were SO’s


Wowwwww absolutely beautiful! Many congrats! All 3 are gorgeous, but your B Touch is amazing!


----------



## ice75

MAGJES said:


> I could not resist these Twillies for my Rouge VIF B30.  I love the little bit of pink mixed in with the black and red.......


I love your twilly!It matches your bag so beautifully.Can you share the name and code of this twilly?


----------



## Animetc

MAGJES said:


> I could not resist these Twillies for my Rouge VIF B30.  I love the little bit of pink mixed in with the black and red.......



I also purchased this gorgeous twilly! It’s so versatile!


----------



## MAGJES

ice75 said:


> I love your twilly!It matches your bag so beautifully.Can you share the name and code of this twilly?


Thank you.  

Here you go!


----------



## mimifl561

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowwwww absolutely beautiful! Many congrats! All 3 are gorgeous, but your B Touch is amazing!


Thank you!! She is definitely a looker!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Welcoming rose d’etre Carre Pocket Pouch to the family. wow it is too pink but best coordinate of the three couverture-themed pouches offered. The matching horse was on blue. Sold out on H.com so kudos to the Dallas store for FedExing to me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Jbizzybeetle said:


> View attachment 4340509
> View attachment 4340510
> View attachment 4340511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcoming rose d’etre Carre Pocket Pouch to the family. wow it is too pink but best coordinate of the three couverture-themed pouches offered. The matching horse was on blue. Sold out on H.com so kudos to the Dallas store for FedExing to me.


Very cute!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Jbizzybeetle said:


> View attachment 4340509
> View attachment 4340510
> View attachment 4340511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcoming rose d’etre Carre Pocket Pouch to the family. wow it is too pink but best coordinate of the three couverture-themed pouches offered. The matching horse was on blue. Sold out on H.com so kudos to the Dallas store for FedExing to me.


Wow, that is gorgeous!  Love your collection! Congrats!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Jbizzybeetle said:


> View attachment 4340509
> View attachment 4340510
> View attachment 4340511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcoming rose d’etre Carre Pocket Pouch to the family. wow it is too pink but best coordinate of the three couverture-themed pouches offered. The matching horse was on blue. Sold out on H.com so kudos to the Dallas store for FedExing to me.


Such a chic trio!
Makes me want to venture out of my Noir and Etoupe box and explore more colorful pastures...


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Jbizzybeetle said:


> View attachment 4340509
> View attachment 4340510
> View attachment 4340511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcoming rose d’etre Carre Pocket Pouch to the family. wow it is too pink but best coordinate of the three couverture-themed pouches offered. The matching horse was on blue. Sold out on H.com so kudos to the Dallas store for FedExing to me.



correction since couldn’t edit—matching horse on brown with blue accents.

Thank you @Cookiefiend @TresBeauHermes @NOIRetMoi !  for kind words and everyone for the likes!

Colorful pastures — good one!!!


----------



## ice75

MAGJES said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Here you go!


Thank you my dear!


----------



## RitaLA

Calvi card case in goatskin.  Love it


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Jbizzybeetle said:


> View attachment 4340509
> View attachment 4340510
> View attachment 4340511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcoming rose d’etre Carre Pocket Pouch to the family. wow it is too pink but best coordinate of the three couverture-themed pouches offered. The matching horse was on blue. Sold out on H.com so kudos to the Dallas store for FedExing to me.


Love it!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## azukitea

mimifl561 said:


> Haven’t posted in a little while, but here are my purchases within the last 6 months, two of which were SO’s



very nice!!

May I ask the color of the bag and if the hardware is RGHW?


----------



## Iyang

Here is the 2019 Valentine special brides de gala scarf


----------



## Elegantlytwist

The Kelly double tour in rose Sakura  such a pretty pink, perfect with the rose gold hardware


----------



## rk4265

Elegantlytwist said:


> The Kelly double tour in rose Sakura  such a pretty pink, perfect with the rose gold hardware


So pretty!!!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

rk4265 said:


> So pretty!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Iyang said:


> View attachment 4342106
> 
> Here is the 2019 Valentine special brides de gala scarf


Such a pretty scarf and pic! Congrats!


Elegantlytwist said:


> The Kelly double tour in rose Sakura  such a pretty pink, perfect with the rose gold hardware


Oh that is soooooo pretty!!!! Great combination! congrats!


----------



## MotoChiq

I’ve been offered a longer stay in the Super Max wing of Ban Island @meowlett and @TresBeauHermes

Barenia CDC and more red envelopes [emoji23] 

View attachment 4342816


View attachment 4342817


View attachment 4342818


----------



## MotoChiq

MotoChiq said:


> I’ve been offered a longer stay in the Super Max wing of Ban Island @meowlett and @TresBeauHermes
> 
> Barenia CDC and more red envelopes [emoji23]



Apparently the pictures did not go through the first post


----------



## Notorious Pink

mimifl561 said:


> Haven’t posted in a little while, but here are my purchases within the last 6 months, two of which were SO’s



Wow wow wow!!!!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MotoChiq said:


> I’ve been offered a longer stay in the Super Max wing of Ban Island @meowlett and @TresBeauHermes
> 
> Barenia CDC and more red envelopes [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4342816
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342818


Enjoy your stay. Totally worth it!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> I’ve been offered a longer stay in the Super Max wing of Ban Island @meowlett and @TresBeauHermes
> 
> Barenia CDC and more red envelopes [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4342816
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342817
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342818





MotoChiq said:


> Apparently the pictures did not go through the first post
> View attachment 4342827
> View attachment 4342828
> View attachment 4342829



Congrats on your beautiful CDC!  And welcome! We are quarantined due to Hermetitis...


----------



## DDCHA

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your beautiful CDC!  And welcome! We are quarantined due to Hermetitis...



Love! I have same one and it gets better with age. Hermetitis. Love it and so true. Got my abs workout from laughing so hard!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DDCHA said:


> Love! I have same one and it gets better with age. Hermetitis. Love it and so true. Got my abs workout from laughing so hard!!


----------



## haute okole

I got this little wallet that I wear with a belt,


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## TraceySH

24/24 in capucine ❤️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

haute okole said:


> I got this little wallet that I wear with a belt,


Gosh, your wallet is so pretty! congrats! 
And your doggy! so darn cute! I can hear him saying "May I lick it now? may I lick it now?"


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My new tpm in jaune de Naples (no price increase!) and tree of song twilly, I got the darker colorway but kind of wanting to go back and get the other color now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343156
> View attachment 4343159
> View attachment 4343162


Love your Evie! gorgeous colour and the strap is so nice!  Both Twillies are gorgeous! Congrats!


TraceySH said:


> 24/24 in capucine ❤️


Gorgeous colour and the strap is super nice! congrats!


----------



## MotoChiq

NOIRetMoi said:


> Enjoy your stay. Totally worth it!


I finally broke down and bought a CDC.  I have resisted for so long because it wasn't Barenia 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your beautiful CDC!  And welcome! We are quarantined due to Hermetitis...



Pretty sure we need to be quarantined for our own good  



haute okole said:


> I got this little wallet that I wear with a belt,


 Love your new wallet!  You pup is adorable too


----------



## nicole0612

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My new tpm in jaune de Naples (no price increase!) and tree of song twilly, I got the darker colorway but kind of wanting to go back and get the other color now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343156
> View attachment 4343159
> View attachment 4343162



This little Evie with the chevron strap is adorable!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MotoChiq said:


> I finally broke down and bought a CDC.  I have resisted for so long because it wasn't Barenia
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure we need to be quarantined for our own good
> 
> 
> Love your new wallet!  You pup is adorable too


Been there done that but it didn’t bite the dust. One of my Hermès NON-purchase regrets... but I’m sure it’s not going to happen twice 
Enjoy yours. I’m sure she’ll get better with time!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

haute okole said:


> I got this little wallet that I wear with a belt,



nice! what is model name? didn’t see pik on US site. Thank you.


----------



## MAGJES

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My new tpm in jaune de Naples (no price increase!) and tree of song twilly, I got the darker colorway but kind of wanting to go back and get the other color now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343156
> View attachment 4343159
> View attachment 4343162



Adorable Evie!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TraceySH said:


> 24/24 in capucine ❤️


It would be great to see a mod shot of this bag.  I’m a fan but haven’t been able to try one on yet.


----------



## TraceySH

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> It would be great to see a mod shot of this bag.  I’m a fan but haven’t been able to try one on yet.


Here are some shots of the blue....


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TraceySH said:


> Here are some shots of the blue....


Thank you. I was especially interested in the crossbody shot.  I like this bag even more now!  Looks great on you.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TraceySH said:


> Here are some shots of the blue....


your modeling is fantastic!  this bag on you!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Elegantlytwist said:


> The Kelly double tour in rose Sakura  such a pretty pink, perfect with the rose gold hardware


This color really is everyyyything with rghw!!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Elegantlytwist said:


> The Kelly double tour in rose Sakura  such a pretty pink, perfect with the rose gold hardware


Oh boy! I’ve been inspired by Rose Sakura lately - this may have pushed me over the edge. I’m collecting my petite h tote later this afternoon...if I spot rs w/ rghw in a behapi, mini dog or double tour, that will also end up in my shopping bag. Yours is so pretty - thx for sharing!


----------



## Meta

Jbizzybeetle said:


> nice! what is model name? didn’t see pik on US site. Thank you.


That's the 2002 wallet.  Perhaps you can ask your SA to check using the reference code at the bottom.


----------



## haute okole

I will check my receipt.  I got it at the Rodeo Drive Hermes.  I only saw 3, the one I bought, a pink one and a yellow one.  I swore I was going to leave the store empty handed.  Then, VOILA!, I saw this little wallet and caved.  weN84 just posted a picture above!


----------



## smallfry

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My new tpm in jaune de Naples (no price increase!) and tree of song twilly, I got the darker colorway but kind of wanting to go back and get the other color now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343156
> View attachment 4343159
> View attachment 4343162


Congratulations, I love your new tpm, such a happy color!  Saw this on the Hermes website yesterday and was SO tempted, but I shy away from light colors.  Wear it in the best of health, BPT


----------



## Israeli_Flava

haute okole said:


> I got this little wallet that I wear with a belt,


Ohhhh love this hun!!!! nd your dog is sooo adorable!!!
Mind posting pics of the inside??


----------



## andforpoise

My new (and first!!) Hermes lovelies! A 24 mm belt with a hammered mini constance belt buckle and a gorgeous twilly to tie around my neck!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

andforpoise said:


> My new (and first!!) Hermes lovelies! A 24 mm belt with a hammered mini constance belt buckle and a gorgeous twilly to tie around my neck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343822
> View attachment 4343823




Welcome to the orange slope! Hang onto your pocket book, it’s a wild ride!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Israeli_Flava said:


> This color really is everyyyything with rghw!!!!


I know right!!!! Pink+rghw is perfection!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

sf_newyorker said:


> Oh boy! I’ve been inspired by Rose Sakura lately - this may have pushed me over the edge. I’m collecting my petite h tote later this afternoon...if I spot rs w/ rghw in a behapi, mini dog or double tour, that will also end up in my shopping bag. Yours is so pretty - thx for sharing!


Yes!! I’ve been a big big fan of rose Sakura and when I saw this posted somewhere I knew I have to have it!  Congrats on your petit h tote! Hope you find your rose Sakura later!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Elegantlytwist said:


> The Kelly double tour in rose Sakura  such a pretty pink, perfect with the rose gold hardware


How do you like that bracelet?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Uptown Luxer said:


> How do you like that bracelet?


I really like it! But just a little worried about the light pink in swift, have to be more careful


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TraceySH said:


> Here are some shots of the blue....



Beautiful [emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I got a new double sided cashmere jacket and Kelly belt [emoji846]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got a new double sided cashmere jacket and Kelly belt [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4344071


Absolutely gorgeous on you! Isn’t the hand feel so luxurious? I tried it in in noir a few weeks ago. I did not bring it home with me and I regret it. Congrats on a beautiful coat!


----------



## moderngirl

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got a new double sided cashmere jacket and Kelly belt [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4344071


That coat is amazing!! What’s it call?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

moderngirl said:


> That coat is amazing!! What’s it call?



The SAs kept on referring to it as a double sided cashmere coat, but here’s the tag for more accuracy. 







PoppyLadyBird said:


> Absolutely gorgeous on you! Isn’t the hand feel so luxurious? I tried it in in noir a few weeks ago. I did not bring it home with me and I regret it. Congrats on a beautiful coat!



Thank you! I’m amazed by how lightweight it is [emoji846] It came in noir? I would love to see a pic of it [emoji173]️


----------



## Otis31

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> My new tpm in jaune de Naples (no price increase!) and tree of song twilly, I got the darker colorway but kind of wanting to go back and get the other color now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343156
> View attachment 4343159
> View attachment 4343162


I love that TPM!  The strap is everything.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Elegantlytwist said:


> I really like it! But just a little worried about the light pink in swift, have to be more careful


I see.  I was asking because i was thinking about it for everyday use. Do you know if they only use swift or do they use other leathers too?  Thank you hun


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Uptown Luxer said:


> I see.  I was asking because i was thinking about it for everyday use. Do you know if they only use swift or do they use other leathers too?  Thank you hun


I’ve the feeling rose sakura only comes in swift  if you’re thinking of using everyday, then probably epsom?


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Elegantlytwist said:


> I’ve the feeling rose sakura only comes in swift  if you’re thinking of using everyday, then probably epsom?


I think it is the best option. Thx


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Uptown Luxer said:


> I think it is the best option. Thx


Good luck! Show us when you get it!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Valentine gifts!!  So you all know what’s in the love heart box,   And my lovely SA managed to get me an all black rodeo, loving this more than the multi-coloured ones.  And the small change dish was actually a gift for DH as it was his birthday. Thanks for letting me share xx


----------



## sf_newyorker

I’m pleased with the color/pattern of my petite h tote - the MP! And the two box rule continues: added a Rose Ete rghw Medor Infini. I passed on the r sakura KDT since I’m terrible with hw that protrudes a bit. But I’m not giving up on sakura as my SA’s on the look-out for a behapi. Thx for letting me share some Sunday things that make me smile.


----------



## Monique1004

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got a new double sided cashmere jacket and Kelly belt [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4344071



Very pretty. I just saw camel color one yesterday & it was really nice.


----------



## Meta

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4344420
> View attachment 4344421
> View attachment 4344422
> 
> I’m pleased with the color/pattern of my petite h tote - the MP! And the two box rule continues: added a Rose Ete rghw Medor Infini. I passed on the r sakura KDT since I’m terrible with hw that protrudes a bit. But I’m not giving up on sakura as my SA’s on the look-out for a behapi. Thx for letting me share some Sunday things that make me smile.


Congrats on both your lovely new purchases! I especially like your petit H tote. I've got pareos in the exact print/cw for both of these designs, Echec au Roi and Mythique Phoenix.


----------



## Bentley143

I bought my first Kelly Ado yesterday in Etain with GHW. I love it


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TraceySH said:


> Here are some shots of the blue....


Gorgeous bag and gorgeous pics! Love your jackets!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got a new double sided cashmere jacket and Kelly belt [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4344071


Wow! what gorgeous coat! Looks fantastic on you! The belt goes so well with your coat! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4344420
> View attachment 4344421
> View attachment 4344422
> 
> I’m pleased with the color/pattern of my petite h tote - the MP! And the two box rule continues: added a Rose Ete rghw Medor Infini. I passed on the r sakura KDT since I’m terrible with hw that protrudes a bit. But I’m not giving up on sakura as my SA’s on the look-out for a behapi. Thx for letting me share some Sunday things that make me smile.


Lovely Rose Ete Medor ! I'm on the same boat with you; I'm terrible with any bracelet that protrudes...scratch face, hook tablecloth, knock teeth out....dangerous...
You got the Petit H tote! yay! Beautiful design! Many Congrats!


----------



## KRZ

The cutest TPM! And so special with the chevron strap! Hope you can post a mod shot if you can! [emoji169]


----------



## Toronto24

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4344309
> View attachment 4344310
> View attachment 4344311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine gifts!!  So you all know what’s in the love heart box,   And my lovely SA managed to get me an all black rodeo, loving this more than the multi-coloured ones.  And the small change dish was actually a gift for DH as it was his birthday. Thanks for letting me share xx



Love this all black rodeo! On my wish list now [emoji173]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Bentley143 said:


> I bought my first Kelly Ado yesterday in Etain with GHW. I love it


Beautiful Ado! Congrats!  I've always been curious about Ado, but never saw one in person. Would you mind telling me about it? easy to use? comfortable? does it hold a lot of stuff? TIA


----------



## Meta

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful Ado! Congrats!  I've always been curious about Ado, but never saw one in person. Would you mind telling me about it? easy to use? comfortable? does it hold a lot of stuff? TIA


There's a dedicated thread to Kelly Ado that you'll find helpful.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

weN84 said:


> There's a dedicated thread to Kelly Ado that you'll find helpful.


Oooh sorry to disturb you! didn't know there was a thread for it!  
Will look at it now. Thank you!


----------



## mimifl561

azukitea said:


> very nice!!
> 
> May I ask the color of the bag and if the hardware is RGHW?


It's Black (Noir) and yes the hardware is RGHW


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got a new double sided cashmere jacket and Kelly belt [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4344071


Love it!


----------



## Bentley143

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful Ado! Congrats!  I've always been curious about Ado, but never saw one in person. Would you mind telling me about it? easy to use? comfortable? does it hold a lot of stuff? TIA


It seems very comfortable. I have not worn it just yet but it is a great size for a backpack and could hold enough things. It’s very easy to use and open because the leather is like Togo.


----------



## diane278

I bought this scarf in December. (I’ve yet to wear it.) It’s beautiful, but it’s also humongous (140cm).  I’ve been checking out H scarf tutorials, as I currently wear (mostly cashmere) rectangular scarves and use the knot shown here. Because I rolled it in order to use the knot I’m comfortable with, it’s quite thick at the neck. At least I have a patient fit model to experiment on......


----------



## crisbac

diane278 said:


> I bought this scarf in December. (I’ve yet to wear it.) It’s beautiful, but it’s also humongous (140cm).  I’ve been checking out H scarf tutorials, as I currently wear (mostly cashmere) rectangular scarves and use the knot shown here. Because I rolled it in order to use the knot I’m comfortable with, it’s quite thick at the neck. At least I have a patient fit model to experiment on......
> View attachment 4345717


Love your scarf and your model, diane278!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> The SAs kept on referring to it as a double sided cashmere coat, but here’s the tag for more accuracy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I’m amazed by how lightweight it is [emoji846] It came in noir? I would love to see a pic of it [emoji173]️


I didn’t take a pic of me in it. I felt like it needed a belt to cinch my waist and it was boxy so I passed on a pic. But I like drape on it though. I didn’t even look at the price! Terrible, I know.


----------



## MAGJES

diane278 said:


> I bought this scarf in December. (I’ve yet to wear it.) It’s beautiful, but it’s also humongous (140cm).  I’ve been checking out H scarf tutorials, as I currently wear (mostly cashmere) rectangular scarves and use the knot shown here. Because I rolled it in order to use the knot I’m comfortable with, it’s quite thick at the neck. At least I have a patient fit model to experiment on......
> View attachment 4345717


 I love it!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Bentley143 said:


> It seems very comfortable. I have not worn it just yet but it is a great size for a backpack and could hold enough things. It’s very easy to use and open because the leather is like Togo.


Ohhh, so very kind of you to LMK! Thank you!  That's what I was wondering about! Wasn't sure how comfortable it was, so great to hear it is! Thank you oh so much! Really appreciate it!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

diane278 said:


> I bought this scarf in December. (I’ve yet to wear it.) It’s beautiful, but it’s also humongous (140cm).  I’ve been checking out H scarf tutorials, as I currently wear (mostly cashmere) rectangular scarves and use the knot shown here. Because I rolled it in order to use the knot I’m comfortable with, it’s quite thick at the neck. At least I have a patient fit model to experiment on......
> View attachment 4345717


Gorgeous scarf and your antique buddha is beautiful


----------



## aisham

I was looking for the perfect H sneakers and found 2


----------



## bzgv2017

Got these new sandals from DH for V Day.
SA said the straps can be replaced with twillions. Sounds fun!


----------



## andforpoise

bzgv2017 said:


> Got these new sandals from DH for V Day.
> SA said the straps can be replaced with twillions. Sounds fun!
> View attachment 4345879


Ohhhh these are lovely!! Which style are they?


----------



## DreamingPink

bzgv2017 said:


> Got these new sandals from DH for V Day.
> SA said the straps can be replaced with twillions. Sounds fun!
> View attachment 4345879


Can I ask what color is the Kelly in your avatar? So pretty!


----------



## Meta

andforpoise said:


> Ohhhh these are lovely!! Which style are they?


I believe these are the Tourbillon


----------



## Aileenlnbh

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I got a new double sided cashmere jacket and Kelly belt [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4344071



Adore this on you - beautiful classic pieces bravo!


----------



## andforpoise

weN84 said:


> I believe these are the Tourbillon
> View attachment 4346409


Thank you!


----------



## Monique1004

Finally received the long waited CW5 of Animapolis & Roulis in Etain. Hurray~


----------



## Lovebb12

MAGJES said:


> I could not resist these Twillies for my Rouge VIF B30.  I love the little bit of pink mixed in with the black and red.......


Oh lovely!

Do you mind post a photo of that tree of song twilly on the handle? I thought it’s the first time I saw this cw being post with a red bag. 

Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bzgv2017 said:


> Got these new sandals from DH for V Day.
> SA said the straps can be replaced with twillions. Sounds fun!
> View attachment 4345879


Sooo pretty!   Many Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Monique1004 said:


> Finally received the long waited CW5 of Animapolis & Roulis in Etain. Hurray~
> View attachment 4346811


Such a classic Roulis, and fun Animopolis! Congrats!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Monique1004 said:


> Finally received the long waited CW5 of Animapolis & Roulis in Etain. Hurray~
> View attachment 4346811


This pairing makes me happy, almost as if I brought them home with me...that’s because these would be items I’d buy together without a second thought. Congrats!


----------



## Animetc

Bentley143 said:


> I bought my first Kelly Ado yesterday in Etain with GHW. I love it



Lovely!!!


----------



## Poco

Good shopping


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Poco said:


> Good shopping


Beautiful purchases


----------



## misscocktail

I never visit this part of the forum, but today I purchased my very first vintage Hermès scarf : Citrouilles et Coloquintes from 1998. I am over the moon! Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


----------



## noegirl

Monique1004 said:


> Finally received the long waited CW5 of Animapolis & Roulis in Etain. Hurray~
> View attachment 4346811




Gorgeous!! Congrats honey!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Poco said:


> Good shopping


Wow, this is not just "good" shopping! It's FANTASTIC shopping! HUGE congrats!
May I ask what the colour is for your Kelly Cut, and the Petit H; is that a card holder? I haven't seen that on US site. TIA!


----------



## Poco

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, this is not just "good" shopping! It's FANTASTIC shopping! HUGE congrats!
> May I ask what the colour is for your Kelly Cut, and the Petit H; is that a card holder? I haven't seen that on US site. TIA!


Thank you Kelly cut is in raisin. And yes, Petit h item is a card holder with a long strap. I actually don't know the colors. My receipt showed wrong colors like Noir/Blanc... I saw this on web or something long time ago so I asked... My first croc from Hermes


----------



## Mrs.Z

Poco said:


> Good shopping



Raisin Kelly Cut....dying!   Congrats on the beautiful pieces!


----------



## cbl_2012

B25 etain togo phw 

[emoji7] my first B!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Poco said:


> Thank you Kelly cut is in raisin. And yes, Petit h item is a card holder with a long strap. I actually don't know the colors. My receipt showed wrong colors like Noir/Blanc... I saw this on web or something long time ago so I asked... My first croc from Hermes


Thank you for your reply! 
Raisin is such a gorgeous colour! 
I hope Petit H will make more of your fab cardholder cuz its gorgeous!


----------



## crisbac

Entre Ciel et Mer Bandana twilly in marine/blanc/noir and Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring in palladium.  




I also like them together as a pendant... 


Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


----------



## Monique1004

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats honey!



Thanks. Right on time just before my birthday so I guess they’re my own birthday gift.


----------



## MotoChiq

crisbac said:


> Entre Ciel et Mer Bandana twilly in marine/blanc/noir and Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring in palladium.
> View attachment 4348823
> 
> View attachment 4348824
> 
> I also like them together as a pendant...
> View attachment 4348857
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!



Love this idea!


----------



## frankiextah

Thanks to the best SA in the world - B25 in Etain Togo with RGHW!


----------



## crisbac

MotoChiq said:


> Love this idea!


Thank you, dear MotoChiq!


----------



## chubbyshopper

1st H purchase this year[emoji16] Bolide27 has been on my wishlist for sometime, so here she is in Etain swift ghw. Waiting for the right Sangle strap to come along to jazz her up.


----------



## crisbac

frankiextah said:


> Thanks to the best SA in the world - B25 in Etain Togo with RGHW!
> 
> View attachment 4349206
> View attachment 4349205


Such beautiful Etain Birkin, frankiextah! 


chubbyshopper said:


> 1st H purchase this year[emoji16] Bolide27 has been on my wishlist for sometime, so here she is in Etain swift ghw. Waiting for the right Sangle strap to come along to jazz her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349537
> View attachment 4349539


I love your Etain Bolide, chubbyshopper! 
Huge congrats to you both!


----------



## sf_newyorker

I love all these etain beauties being revealed on the thread. I want one too!


----------



## luxfishin

Purchased online on Tuesday and received today.  Double sided Rodeo!  My very first Rodeo at that.  Not sure how I got so lucky  So pretty~


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chubbyshopper said:


> 1st H purchase this year[emoji16] Bolide27 has been on my wishlist for sometime, so here she is in Etain swift ghw. Waiting for the right Sangle strap to come along to jazz her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349537
> View attachment 4349539


This is so gorgeous !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chubbyshopper said:


> 1st H purchase this year[emoji16] Bolide27 has been on my wishlist for sometime, so here she is in Etain swift ghw. Waiting for the right Sangle strap to come along to jazz her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349537
> View attachment 4349539


The gold hardware really accentuates Etain on Swift.  There is no other combo that I would like for this size.


----------



## mauihappyplace

frankiextah said:


> Thanks to the best SA in the world - B25 in Etain Togo with RGHW!
> 
> View attachment 4349206
> View attachment 4349205


Pretty!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Entre Ciel et Mer Bandana twilly in marine/blanc/noir and Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring in palladium.
> View attachment 4348823
> 
> View attachment 4348824
> 
> I also like them together as a pendant...
> View attachment 4348857
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


Super nice colour twilly! Congrats! And wow,  thanks for sharing such a great idea! Now I know which scarf ring to get!  Def going to copy you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frankiextah said:


> Thanks to the best SA in the world - B25 in Etain Togo with RGHW!
> 
> View attachment 4349206
> View attachment 4349205


Wowwww  my dream bag! many many congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

chubbyshopper said:


> 1st H purchase this year[emoji16] Bolide27 has been on my wishlist for sometime, so here she is in Etain swift ghw. Waiting for the right Sangle strap to come along to jazz her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349537
> View attachment 4349539


Such pretty Bolide! Cute with Rodeo! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

luxfishin said:


> Purchased online on Tuesday and received today.  Double sided Rodeo!  My very first Rodeo at that.  Not sure how I got so lucky  So pretty~


Two for one on your first Rodeo! So cute! Congrats!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Super nice colour twilly! Congrats! And wow,  thanks for sharing such a great idea! Now I know which scarf ring to get!  Def going to copy you!


Thank you so much, my dear TresBeauHermes!  I was inspired by allaboutnice in the thread Any different ways to wear a TWILLY. I think I'll be adding more twillies to my wishlist now...


----------



## JA_UK

Meta said:


> Quite a few new verso Calvi and Bastia on the EU site:
> Bleu Glacier/Bleu Brighton https://www.hermes.com/ie/en/product/calvi-verso-card-holder-H078356CKAH/
> View attachment 4349816
> 
> Vert Olive/Eglantine https://www.hermes.com/ie/en/product/bastia-verso-change-purse-H078357CKAF/
> View attachment 4349815


I noticed these recently and snagged myself a verso calvi in rouge tomate/rose jaipur the other day, this combo is still available


----------



## LI94

Hermes Clic Clac bracelet


----------



## DoggieBags

Garden Party Pouch 36 in Vache Country Bleu Saphir. Sorry the bag looks a bit lopsided in the pic but I was trying to get the light on the color


----------



## PetiteParisChic

frankiextah said:


> Thanks to the best SA in the world - B25 in Etain Togo with RGHW!
> 
> View attachment 4349206
> View attachment 4349205


Such a beauty! Congratulations ! I need a B25


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Entre Ciel et Mer Bandana twilly in marine/blanc/noir and Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring in palladium.
> View attachment 4348823
> 
> View attachment 4348824
> 
> I also like them together as a pendant...
> View attachment 4348857
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!



Love the way you style it my dear friend!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Love the way you style it my dear friend!


Thank you so so much, my dearest PetiteParisChic!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4350797
> View attachment 4350797
> View attachment 4350798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garden Party Pouch 36 in Vache Country Bleu Saphir. Sorry the bag looks a bit lopsided in the pic but I was trying to get the light on the color


What a gorgeous GP! Not lopsided at all! nice pic!   Congrats!


----------



## xolinlevh

Doing a little shopping in Beirut and found a nice new wallet.


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

Got a charniere today to keep Clic H company!


----------



## krawford

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4350797
> View attachment 4350797
> View attachment 4350798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garden Party Pouch 36 in Vache Country Bleu Saphir. Sorry the bag looks a bit lopsided in the pic but I was trying to get the light on the color


It is good to see a full size Garden Party again


----------



## DoggieBags

TresBeauHermes said:


> What a gorgeous GP! Not lopsided at all! nice pic!   Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## buffalogal

I have spent too much on H at bonus time this year. Lol ... but I couldn’t resist this absolutely perfect Steeple wallet in pristine condition from an amazing seller. Have been wanting this for years!


----------



## DoggieBags

krawford said:


> It is good to see a full size Garden Party again


 I was shown a Negonda and an Epsom awhile back and picked the Negonda. I like Epsom for some bags but not in the GP 36. But I don’t like my bags to get too smooshy so when I got offered the Vache Country today I couldn’t resist. Now I’ll get to compare the 2 leathers over time with similar usage since they’re the same bag shape and size.


----------



## Monique1004

Pico 18 Bleu du Nord with GHW & new leopard twillies. I couldn't make phone camera to show the blue right. It looks a lot colder. It's more like a pretty sky blue.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Thank you so much, my dear TresBeauHermes!  I was inspired by allaboutnice in the thread Any different ways to wear a TWILLY. I think I'll be adding more twillies to my wishlist now...


Ooooh crisbac! You're sliding down the Twilly ribbon web now (I'm right behind ya!)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Monique1004 said:


> Pico 18 Bleu du Nord with GHW & new leopard twillies. I couldn't make phone camera to show the blue right. It looks a lot colder. It's more like a pretty sky blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352068


Super cute! Gorgeous colours! Congrats!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh crisbac! You're sliding down the Twilly ribbon web now (I'm right behind ya!)


Hahaha!  So true! (And so happy I'm not alone!)


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Monique1004 said:


> Very pretty. I just saw camel color one yesterday & it was really nice.



Really? Was it a light camel? I would love to see that one in person [emoji846]


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love it!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

B25 noir with rose gold hardware [emoji846]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> B25 noir with rose gold hardware [emoji846]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352570


Wowwww! Gorgeous!  And that Twilly! I must get one! Super congrats!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowwww! Gorgeous!  And that Twilly! I must get one! Super congrats!



Thank you [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## aisham

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> B25 noir with rose gold hardware [emoji846]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352570


 
wooooow congrats , mazing bag . I love RGHW !! I hope my next bag is in RGHW


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> B25 noir with rose gold hardware [emoji846]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352570



Gorgeous!  Love the twilly too!


----------



## Ethengdurst

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> B25 noir with rose gold hardware [emoji846]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352570


Gorgeous bag! I have the same twilly but different cw, now you convinced me I need this too!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Haven’t bought an H bag since ‘17, B30 Officier Vert Cypress. Fits my sneakers/jeans/shirt fashion sense (or lack there of). Won’t be awkward with my Yeezys



Belt strap and shirt for DH






My first ever Oran



A cap for my DS1 (or me if I don’t have time to fix my hair )
Thanks for letting me share! ❤️


----------



## haute okole

Here’s is the inside of my 2002 belt wallet.  She is posing next to my new 30 Birkin.


----------



## ff2904

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> B25 noir with rose gold hardware [emoji846]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352570



Aww our bags are twin, thanks to lovely ladies in other thread, here my new and first Birkin. Glad I got size 25 because I don't carry much, just wallet, phone and few cosmetic items


----------



## aisham

ff2904 said:


> Aww our bags are twin, thanks to lovely ladies in other thread, here my new and first Birkin. Glad I got size 25 because I don't carry much, just wallet, phone and few cosmetic items



what an amazing bag  And good first one as well. The color / hardware combo in timeless . I also think that size 25 is the best for me because I don't carry much . or maybe because my first every bag was birkin 42 JPG ages ago  and struggled to fill it up .


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4353088
> 
> Haven’t bought an H bag since ‘17, B30 Officier Vert Cypress. Fits my sneakers/jeans/shirt fashion sense (or lack there of). Won’t be awkward with my Yeezys
> 
> View attachment 4353089
> 
> Belt strap and shirt for DH
> 
> View attachment 4353090
> 
> 
> View attachment 4353091
> 
> My first ever Oran
> 
> View attachment 4353092
> 
> A cap for my DS1 (or me if I don’t have time to fix my hair )
> Thanks for letting me share! ❤️


Wowww, Nice big haul!  Love your Officier! It's amazing how just 2 lines can make something sporty! Love Your Oran and DH's T-shirt too! Super congrats!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> B25 noir with rose gold hardware [emoji846]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352570



Absolute beauty - I am picking up this twilly soon - very excited as I am hopeful it will go well with etoupe Kelly and my black bags


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Entre Ciel et Mer Bandana twilly in marine/blanc/noir and Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring in palladium.
> View attachment 4348823
> 
> View attachment 4348824
> 
> I also like them together as a pendant...
> View attachment 4348857
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


What a beautiful and unique way to use your Chaine d'andre scarf ring!  I love it!  You have inspired me to try the same with mine.


----------



## Nerja

My Paris FSH souvenirs:  Brides de Gala Love scarf and Tree of Song Twilly.    Strangely, the Brides de Gala looks orange in my photo but as we all know, is actually that gorgeous red!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Nerja said:


> My Paris FSH souvenirs:  Brides de Gala Love scarf and Tree of Song Twilly.    Strangely, the Brides de Gala looks orange in my photo but as we all know, is actually that gorgeous red!
> 
> View attachment 4354480


The ToS Twilly is fast becoming my favorite. I may need to get a second one in a different cw.


----------



## xiaoxiao

haute okole said:


> Here’s is the inside of my 2002 belt wallet.  She is posing next to my new 30 Birkin.



Oh my goodness! That belt wallet is SO cute!!!!! Does it come with a belt or just the wallet? And does it fit an iPhone? Would love a modeling pix if you have a chance!!!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> What a beautiful and unique way to use your Chaine d'andre scarf ring!  I love it!  You have inspired me to try the same with mine.


Thank you very much, dear Nerja!  I'm so glad you liked it!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> My Paris FSH souvenirs:  Brides de Gala Love scarf and Tree of Song Twilly.    Strangely, the Brides de Gala looks orange in my photo but as we all know, is actually that gorgeous red!
> 
> View attachment 4354480


I love your Brides de Gala scarf!  And the twilly!  They're so lovely!


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> I love your Brides de Gala scarf!  And the twilly!  They're so lovely!


Thank you so much dear crisbac!


----------



## orbitz01

luxfishin said:


> Purchased online on Tuesday and received today.  Double sided Rodeo!  My very first Rodeo at that.  Not sure how I got so lucky  So pretty~


Love this!  Did you purchase this from H.com?  I’ve been looking for one for a while now!


----------



## luxfishin

orbitz01 said:


> Love this!  Did you purchase this from H.com?  I’ve been looking for one for a while now!


I did purchase from H.com (U.S.).  Honestly when Rodeos pop up its just mad scramble to purchase before they sell out that I did not even realize it was double sided until later LOL but was a nice surprise.


----------



## Haan

Feb 2019 purchase

Herbag and a small rodeo charm and my twins ✨


----------



## bagidiotic

Haan said:


> Feb 2019 purchase
> 
> Herbag and a small rodeo charm and my twins [emoji92]


Did you get permission from that sa to post her face on public forum?


----------



## aisham

Oran sandals and a twilly


----------



## GoldFish8

Haan said:


> Feb 2019 purchase
> 
> Herbag and a small rodeo charm and my twins ✨


Is the black B in swift?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


----------



## DYH

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


ppprrrreeeettttyyyy!!!! congrats!!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> ppprrrreeeettttyyyy!!!! congrats!!!!


Thank you, my dear. I couldn’t be happier!
She checks so many boxes: I wanted a box calf, a retourne, a ‘red’ that works with other reds and neutrals and it doesn’t hurt I like wearing burgundy either


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


Gorgeous!!!!! I absolutely love it! What a nice addition to your H family! How does it look with your OTK suede boots?


----------



## Ethengdurst

Haan said:


> Feb 2019 purchase
> 
> Herbag and a small rodeo charm and my twins ✨


Congrats on your purchases! Love your KAWS Sesame toys!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Haan said:


> Feb 2019 purchase
> 
> Herbag and a small rodeo charm and my twins ✨


Congrats! and I love your Sesame Street dolls! so cute!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


Congrats on your GORGEOUS red Box K!  Can't wait to see your action pic with this lovely K and your red OTK boots!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your GORGEOUS red Box K!  Can't wait to see your action pic with this lovely K and your red OTK boots!!


Thank you, dahhleeng! I can’t wait to wear them together!


----------



## Monique1004

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! I absolutely love it! What a nice addition to your H family! How does it look with your OTK suede boots?


Thank you, my dear! I couldn’t be happier. Such a stunning chameleon color depending on the light. I tried her with a pair of jeans the same color as the boots and it looks great! It’s a very versatile color.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Monique1004 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


Thank you, Monique!!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

NOIRetMoi said:


> Thank you, my dear! I couldn’t be happier. Such a stunning chameleon color depending on the light. I tried her with a pair of jeans the same color as the boots and it looks great! It’s a very versatile color.


What a beautiful colour! Great choice.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> What a beautiful colour! Great choice.


Thank you! She’ll hopefully have ALL my reds covered for a while


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

NOIRetMoi said:


> Thank you! She’ll hopefully have ALL my reds covered for a while


I think so! It’s that perfect shade of red that goes with e v e r y t h I n g. I’m Looking forward to your action shots. I think it’s going also go great with that H coat you got awhile back.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> I think so! It’s that perfect shade of red that goes with e v e r y t h I n g. I’m Looking forward to your action shots. I think it’s going also go great with that H coat you got awhile back.


*blushes*
OMG, you’re so right!
It has a burgundy/marron sheen to it. It’s going to look sooooo chic! 
Next time I’m going out, I know who I need to Facetime to help me get dressed


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

NOIRetMoi said:


> *blushes*
> OMG, you’re so right!
> It has a burgundy/marron sheen to it. It’s going to look sooooo chic!
> Next time I’m going out, I know who I need to Facetime to help me get dressed


----------



## MotoChiq

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie



Absolutely beautiful! Congrats on your new K!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MotoChiq said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Congrats on your new K!


Thanks, MotoChiq. I’m super excited about her!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


Congrats.  This is such a beauty !! I had a 32 Rouge H in Box long time ago and regretted letting it go.  This is a keeper.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats.  This is such a beauty !! I had a 32 Rouge H in Box long time ago and regretted letting it go.  This is a keeper.


Thank you, chkpf! I’m sorry to hear that. Hope you get a chance to replace her someday.
I love that she’s a classic trifecta: Kelly, box and Rouge H.


----------



## bagalogist

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie [emoji3]


Congratulations ! This is a dream combo for  H fans.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

bagalogist said:


> Congratulations ! This is a dream combo for  H fans.


Thank you very much! She is definitely a little piece of H history


----------



## kelly7

NoiretMoi

Congratulations to this absolutely perfect beauti!!!


----------



## aisham

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


 
Congrats , I am in love with this bag  box calf Kelly retourne 25 cm  she is a beauty . This is the first one I see in this combo


----------



## Rhl2987

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


Congrats!! So chic! I love this little baby.


----------



## andforpoise

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie [emoji3]


Omg that color [emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## Purse snob

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie



This rouge H is amazing [emoji7]


----------



## sf_newyorker

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


That is a WOW  kind of bag. Congrats!


----------



## Yoshi1296

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie



Wow this is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

kelly7 said:


> NoiretMoi
> 
> Congratulations to this absolutely perfect beauti!!!


Thank you, Kelly, I feel very blessed to have gotten her 


aisham said:


> Congrats , I am in love with this bag  box calf Kelly retourne 25 cm  she is a beauty . This is the first one I see in this combo


Thank you, Aisham. Me too and it was love at first sight 


Rhl2987 said:


> Congrats!! So chic! I love this little baby.


Thank you, Rlh! She’s my little classic lady 


andforpoise said:


> Omg that color [emoji7] Congrats!


Thank you, andforpoise! She goes from a brighter red to burgundy, like a little apple 
I should name her Granny Delicious hehehe
Maybe in bag years 9 years older makes you old enough to be a grandma? 


Purse snob said:


> This rouge H is amazing [emoji7]


Thank you, purse snob!


sf_newyorker said:


> That is a WOW  kind of bag. Congrats!


Thank you, sf_newyorker!! She’s my little classic, shiny girl 



Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow this is stunning! Congrats!


Thank you, Yoshi! I can’t wait to wear her!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

@andforpoise 
As you can see, I don’t eat a lot of apples, but it works because she’s the oldest and is the color of a red delicious apple. Plus, Granny Delicious sounds so funny!


----------



## haute okole

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh my goodness! That belt wallet is SO cute!!!!! Does it come with a belt or just the wallet? And does it fit an iPhone? Would love a modeling pix if you have a chance!!!


I took a modeling pic. I am 5’2”.  I purchased an additional belt awhile ago that is brown I one side and black on the other. The buckle is the dog chain similar to the bracelets.  I does not fit the larger IPhones.


----------



## haute okole




----------



## NOIRetMoi

haute okole said:


> View attachment 4357616
> View attachment 4357612
> 
> I took a modeling pic. I am 5’2”.  I purchased an additional belt awhile ago that is brown I one side and black on the other. The buckle is the dog chain similar to the bracelets.  I does not fit the larger IPhones.


I’m with @xiaoxiao this belt wallet is super cute AND it looks so chic on you. You pull it off perfectly! Great mod shots 
Adorable doggos, too!
Pers always want to be in the shot, right? Lol


----------



## GoldFish8

haute okole said:


> View attachment 4357616
> View attachment 4357612
> 
> I took a modeling pic. I am 5’2”.  I purchased an additional belt awhile ago that is brown I one side and black on the other. The buckle is the dog chain similar to the bracelets.  I does not fit the larger IPhones.


So chic on you! I am not usually a fan of belt bags, but this is the exception for sure!! It’s to bad it doesn’t fit the iPhone though. But i guess that’s what pockets are for!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

haute okole said:


> View attachment 4357616
> View attachment 4357612
> 
> I took a modeling pic. I am 5’2”.  I purchased an additional belt awhile ago that is brown I one side and black on the other. The buckle is the dog chain similar to the bracelets.  I does not fit the larger IPhones.


This is so cute on you !! and love your fireplace and doggies as well.


----------



## Pokie607

Scored some goodies from h.com. Been a good mail day!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

haute okole said:


> View attachment 4357616
> View attachment 4357612
> 
> I took a modeling pic. I am 5’2”.  I purchased an additional belt awhile ago that is brown I one side and black on the other. The buckle is the dog chain similar to the bracelets.  I does not fit the larger IPhones.


You look amazzzzzzzing!!!! You're gonna make these sell out!!!!!!!! xo


----------



## westcoastgal

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


Your bag is beautiful! Congratulations! I love the color and the patina.


----------



## GoldFish8

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


So beautiful! I’m so glad you finally got the box leather of your dreams!! So curious to see what you think about this leather and whether you think it would be THE one in black.. you know.. eventually


----------



## NOIRetMoi

westcoastgal said:


> Your bag is beautiful! Congratulations! I love the color and the patina.


Thank you, westcoastgal! I think I need to organize something just so I can wear her! 


GoldFish8 said:


> So beautiful! I’m so glad you finally got the box leather of your dreams!! So curious to see what you think about this leather and whether you think it would be THE one in black.. you know.. eventually


Thank you, GoldFish!
I’m still groggy from anesthesia and you’re already asking me when I’m going under the knife again?


----------



## GoldFish8

NOIRetMoi said:


> Thank you, westcoastgal! I think I need to organize something just so I can wear her!
> 
> Thank you, GoldFish!
> I’m still groggy from anesthesia and you’re already asking me when I’m going under the knife again?


Lollll  I’m asking for a friend... aka me. I am Still yearning for black bag satisfaction! But i will Leave you be.. for a few weeks  please post some mod shots when you wake up from anesthesia


----------



## NOIRetMoi

GoldFish8 said:


> Lollll  I’m asking for a friend... aka me. I am Still yearning for black bag satisfaction! But i will Leave you be.. for a few weeks  please post some mod shots when you wake up from anesthesia


Apologies if I took it as enabling. I don’t want Granny Delicious to think I’m already looking for the next one. You know how it is.
Box is scrumptious. It’s like croc. Once you go croc, you never go back and everything looks better in croc. Well, I’d say everything looks better in box as well. I can’t think of a color that would look worse in box than in another leather. One. Baby stomachache green. Nope lol
P.S. will definitely post some mod shots, especially after I was reminded I had a great pair of burgundy boots to go with her


----------



## surfchick

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


Perfect! So beautiful!


----------



## meg8182000

Pokie607 said:


> Scored some goodies from h.com. Been a good mail day!



Very nice! I’m seriously contemplating getting an Evie TPM too. Noir is great! Enjoy!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

surfchick said:


> Perfect! So beautiful!


Thank you, surfchick!


----------



## xiaoxiao

haute okole said:


> View attachment 4357616
> View attachment 4357612
> 
> I took a modeling pic. I am 5’2”.  I purchased an additional belt awhile ago that is brown I one side and black on the other. The buckle is the dog chain similar to the bracelets.  I does not fit the larger IPhones.



Oh so cute!!! The size is perfect on you... what a nice hands free option. I def need to try it on for myself and see if it will fit my phone in it. Thanks so much for the modeling pix and your puppies are SO adorable!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

GoldFish8 said:


> So chic on you! I am not usually a fan of belt bags, but this is the exception for sure!! It’s to bad it doesn’t fit the iPhone though. But i guess that’s what pockets are for!



Oh darn just saw this that it doesn’t fit the iPhone.... mine is X but the regular size.... still, would love to get a barenia one if they even make it. Would be SO perfect for the summer!


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh darn just saw this that it doesn’t fit the iPhone.... mine is X but the regular size.... still, would love to get a barenia one if they even make it. Would be SO perfect for the summer!



I have the old dogon belt bag and it fits an iPhone  plus. [emoji8]


----------



## Elina0408

JA_UK said:


> I noticed these recently and snagged myself a verso calvi in rouge tomate/rose jaipur the other day, this combo is still available [emoji2]
> View attachment 4350394


Love it x


----------



## elly_fong

I'm happy to find this finally!


----------



## meg8182000

elly_fong said:


> I'm happy to find this finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359632



Ooohhh - pretty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

So many new gorgeous H acquisitions by everyone!! 

Mini dog bracelets and my SA showed me how to wear them together for the double tour look. Also a new CSGM but I'm wondering if the colors will work with my wardrobe.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> So many new gorgeous H acquisitions by everyone!!
> 
> Mini dog bracelets and my SA showed me how to wear them together for the double tour look. Also a new CSGM but I'm wondering if the colors will work with my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 4360431
> View attachment 4360432
> View attachment 4360435
> View attachment 4360437


Wow congrats on. your beautiful H goodies!  Your new scarf is beautiful!
What a great idea about the mini dog bracelets! I'm sooo going to try that!
Oh wait...hang on...I only have one mini dog bracelet......sigh....dilemma....


----------



## elly_fong

Addicted to bags said:


> So many new gorgeous H acquisitions by everyone!!
> 
> Mini dog bracelets and my SA showed me how to wear them together for the double tour look. Also a new CSGM but I'm wondering if the colors will work with my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 4360431
> View attachment 4360432
> View attachment 4360435
> View attachment 4360437


Wow it is another creative way to stack the bracelets!  
The colour of your CSGM is an everlasting colour and I'm sure can go well with your wardrobe easily


----------



## elly_fong

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow congrats on. your beautiful H goodies!  Your new scarf is beautiful!
> What a great idea about the mini dog bracelets! I'm sooo going to try that!
> Oh wait...hang on...I only have one mini dog bracelet......sigh....dilemma....


Time to add one more!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

elly_fong said:


> Time to add one more!


Excuse me, there is absolutely no enabling allowed in this forum. 
Please refer to the TOS.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

elly_fong said:


> Time to add one more!


Ahahahahaha Great! Now I can blame you! 


NOIRetMoi said:


> Excuse me, there is absolutely no enabling allowed in this forum.
> Please refer to the TOS.


----------



## sf_newyorker

elly_fong said:


> Time to add one more!


After AtB’s posting of her two mini dogs, I’m more than ready to add another. I was holding off until the new month - and it’s a new month already.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> After AtB’s posting of her two mini dogs, I’m more than ready to add another. I was holding off until the new month - and it’s a new month already.


@Addicted to bags takes you to the Enabler's fence.
Then, @NOIRetMoi pats you on your back, saying something sweet.
Then @elly_fong  pushes you over the fence into H store....
There's a something fishy going on here!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> @Addicted to bags takes you to the Enabler's fence.
> Then, @NOIRetMoi pats you on your back, saying something sweet.
> Then @elly_fong  pushes you over the fence into H store....
> There's a something fishy going on here!!


I was just lurking around and wanted to make sure everyone followed the rules. 
Me? Enabling? Never!


----------



## fatcat2523

Got this jacket with my wonderful SA who did a worldwide search for my size.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow congrats on. your beautiful H goodies!  Your new scarf is beautiful!
> What a great idea about the mini dog bracelets! I'm sooo going to try that!
> Oh wait...hang on...I only have one mini dog bracelet......sigh....dilemma....


That will be easy to solve


----------



## Addicted to bags

elly_fong said:


> Wow it is another creative way to stack the bracelets!
> The colour of your CSGM is an everlasting colour and I'm sure can go well with your wardrobe easily


Thank you elly_fong but I'm such a casual dresser so I somehow don't feel worthy of this one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> Excuse me, there is absolutely no enabling allowed in this forum.
> Please refer to the TOS.


What?!? NO enabling? Then what's the purpose of this site?


----------



## Addicted to bags

sf_newyorker said:


> After AtB’s posting of her two mini dogs, I’m more than ready to add another. I was holding off until the new month - and it’s a new month already.


What terrific timing


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> @Addicted to bags takes you to the Enabler's fence.
> Then, @NOIRetMoi pats you on your back, saying something sweet.
> Then @elly_fong  pushes you over the fence into H store....
> There's a something fishy going on here!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> What?!? NO enabling? Then what's the purpose of this site?


To make sure we shop responsibly, stick to our budgets at all times and never buy things we don’t need


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you elly_fong but I'm such a casual dresser so I somehow don't feel worthy of this one.


Whaaaaaa???? You're going to rock your new gorgeous CSGM!  It'll look fab on you with jeans, tee, boots, anything cuz your gorgeous figure! Mod pic pleaaaaase!
Just remember to take off the price tag off!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> What?!? NO enabling? Then what's the purpose of this site?


Hear! Hear! Unite all enablers!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Whaaaaaa???? You're going to rock your new gorgeous CSGM!  It'll look fab on you with jeans, tee, boots, anything cuz your gorgeous figure! Mod pic pleaaaaase!
> Just remember to take off the price tag off!


Whaaaaa? I can't rock it with a price tag showing? I think an example was set by someone that you can rock a hanging price tag!


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> To make sure we shop responsibly, stick to our budgets at all times and never buy things we don’t need


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Whaaaaa? I can't rock it with a price tag showing? I think an example was set by someone that you can rock a hanging price tag!


Ahahahahahahaha Takes practice!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you elly_fong but I'm such a casual dresser so I somehow don't feel worthy of this one.


You can rock a CSGM with anything you’re wearing, not just more formal outfits. It can add pizazz to even a pair of leggings and a pretty knit.
Don’t let the price of it make it dressier than it is. You bought it, enjoy it!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> To make sure we shop responsibly, stick to our budgets at all times and never buy things we don’t need


Yesssss! TPF is for ALL that! 
And and and....you get help in finding things you didn't know you desperately NEED!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


>


I wish you guys could have seen my face trying to type that time to be serious again before people start believing me and I get in trouble for it...


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> You can rock a CSGM with anything you’re wearing, not just more formal outfits. It can add pizazz to even a pair of leggings and a pretty knit.
> Don’t let the price of it make it dressier than it is. You bought it, enjoy it!


Great advice NOI, thanks. I'm a jeans/shorts and sneakers kind of gal. Obviously I wouldn't wear this with shorts, but I'll see if I can figure something out with jeans and the right top.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahahahahaha Takes practice!


You mean you're gonna do it again?  For practice purposes?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> You mean you're gonna do it again?  For practice purposes?


Bwahahahahahaha that is just too funny!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Great advice NOI, thanks. I'm a jeans/shorts and sneakers kind of gal. Obviously I wouldn't wear this with shorts, but I'll see if I can figure something out with jeans and the right top.


With shorts no because it’s a bit hard to be hot from the waist down and cold from the waist up  but with jeans absolutely yes. I’d start with maybe just a crisp white shirt, a simple blouse or even a nice white tee (or maybe an all white or all black look, so all you see is the scarf!).
I fell in love with the Ivory New Libris when I saw a lady wearing just jeans, a nice white tee and a well wrapped NL around her neck. She looked so chic I had to run to the store and get one!


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> With shorts no because it’s a bit hard to be hot from the waist down and cold from the waist up  but with jeans absolutely yes. I’d start with maybe just a crisp white shirt, a simple blouse or even a nice white tee (or maybe an all white or all black look, so all you see is the scarf!).
> I fell in love with the Ivory New Libris when I saw a lady wearing just jeans, a nice white tee and a well wrapped NL around her neck. She looked so chic I had to run to the store and get one!


Really? A white tee with an ivory colored scarf? Hmmmm!

And hahaha about your "With shorts no because it’s a bit hard to be hot from the waist down and cold from the waist up" comment!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Really? A white tee with an ivory colored scarf? Hmmmm!
> 
> And hahaha about your "With shorts no because it’s a bit hard to be hot from the waist down and cold from the waist up" comment!!


Same thing if it’s too cold to wear fur to a black tie or cocktail party, I wouldn’t wear open toe shoes or sandals. This is me personally, so please ladies, don’t bag me to death if you don’t agree with me. I don’t wear watches to black tie parties either.


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> Same thing if it’s too cold to wear fur to a black tie or cocktail party, I wouldn’t wear open toe shoes or sandals. This is me personally, so please ladies, don’t bag me to death if you don’t agree with me. I don’t wear watches to black tie parties either.


Bag you to death


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> Bag you to death


----------



## TresBeauHermes

bwahahahahaha! Didn't see that in ages!


----------



## dharma

fatcat2523 said:


> Got this jacket with my wonderful SA who did a worldwide search for my size.
> View attachment 4360582
> 
> View attachment 4360583
> 
> View attachment 4360584


Gorgeous coat, looks great on you!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

TresBeauHermes said:


> Whaaaaaa???? You're going to rock your new gorgeous CSGM!  It'll look fab on you with jeans, tee, boots, anything cuz your gorgeous figure! Mod pic pleaaaaase!
> Just remember to take off the price tag off!



Yes, do avoid channeling Minnie Pearl (oh dear, did I age myself again? )


----------



## AAngela

so in love with my new 120cn Farondale necklace


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> So many new gorgeous H acquisitions by everyone!!
> 
> Mini dog bracelets and my SA showed me how to wear them together for the double tour look. Also a new CSGM but I'm wondering if the colors will work with my wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 4360431
> View attachment 4360432
> View attachment 4360435
> View attachment 4360437


I love your CSGM, Addicted to bags! It's so chic!!  And I absolutely love the idea of the two Mini Dogs!!  That will be two more items on my wishlist!


----------



## Pessie

Gold Evie


----------



## meg8182000

Pessie said:


> Gold Evie
> View attachment 4361206



Oh love it with the gold hardware!


----------



## meg8182000

fatcat2523 said:


> Got this jacket with my wonderful SA who did a worldwide search for my size.
> View attachment 4360582
> 
> View attachment 4360583
> 
> View attachment 4360584



Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Yes, do avoid channeling Minnie Pearl (oh dear, did I age myself again? )


Heeeee Hawwwww!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> I love your CSGM, Addicted to bags! It's so chic!!  And I absolutely love the idea of the two Mini Dogs!!  That will be two more items on my wishlist!


Ohhhh Crisbac, you've been pushed over the Enabler's fence too!  But we can blame AtoB for that so we're okay
Looking forward to your post!


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


>


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhh Crisbac, you've been pushed over the Enabler's fence too!  But we can blame AtoB for that so we're okay
> Looking forward to your post!


Blame innocent ol' me? I thought elly_fong had the baton this time around?


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


WowZa!! This make me want to run, not walk and get a Kelly which isn't even on my list. Gorgeous NOI, who did you have to kill to get her?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Blame innocent ol' me? I thought elly_fong had the baton this time around?


Still you cuz of your great idea of using 2 mini dogs


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> WowZa!! This make me want to run, not walk and get a Kelly which isn't even on my list. Gorgeous NOI, who did you have to kill to get her?


I heard @NOIRetMoi bag-slapped someone to get hold of her gorgeous K


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> I heard @NOIRetMoi bag-slapped someone to get hold of her gorgeous K


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> WowZa!! This make me want to run, not walk and get a Kelly which isn't even on my list. Gorgeous NOI, who did you have to kill to get her?


Thank you, Atb! 
My wallet!


----------



## fatcat2523

meg8182000 said:


> Looks fabulous on you!


Thank you. I was questioning if it too weird on me.


----------



## Cookiefiend

NOIRetMoi said:


> Very happy to finally be a member of the the Box Calf club with this Rouge Hermès cutie


What a beauty!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Cookiefiend said:


> What a beauty!!


Thank you, Cookiefiend!


----------



## theocarina

My first H purchase... *drum roll* the Calvi card holder!

I was on the hunt for a new compact wallet and I somehow stumbled onto the H website (these things happen right?), saw this and thought it's perfect! I went for the Epsom leather in noir, which I know in the H world, is incredibly boring but being the klutz I am, it's probably the most sensible option 

Compared to the LV Pocket Organiser (my compact wallet of choice for the past couple of years), it is slightly smaller and thicker, but only because it's "puffy".

I am already eyeing up the Bastia... and slowly working my way towards the Barenia Halzan I've always wanted


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ohhhh Crisbac, you've been pushed over the Enabler's fence too!  But we can blame AtoB for that so we're okay
> Looking forward to your post!


Ohhh dear TresBeauHermes, I guess this is me going down the slippery slope...


----------



## crisbac

Dear PetiteParisChic and I visited our lovely SA on Friday and she showed us the new Curiosite Charms...  The Whistle came home with me to wear with my Picotin 22 Gold with GHW!  And it is a real horse whistle!  


Trying to capture the golden shine...  


By the way, the cord in the pic is temporary while waiting for the Hermès cord.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

theocarina said:


> My first H purchase... *drum roll* the Calvi card holder!
> 
> I was on the hunt for a new compact wallet and I somehow stumbled onto the H website (these things happen right?), saw this and thought it's perfect! I went for the Epsom leather in noir, which I know in the H world, is incredibly boring but being the klutz I am, it's probably the most sensible option
> 
> Compared to the LV Pocket Organiser (my compact wallet of choice for the past couple of years), it is slightly smaller and thicker, but only because it's "puffy".
> 
> I am already eyeing up the Bastia... and slowly working my way towards the Barenia Halzan I've always wanted
> 
> View attachment 4361648


Congrats on your first H purchase! yay! Calvi's are such versatile and useful little "purse"! Epsom is also very durable so you will get years of use out of this little one! Bastia, then Halzan! Very good plan!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Ohhh dear TresBeauHermes, I guess this is me going down the slippery slope...
> View attachment 4361736



Oooooh Crisbac! That is just so adorable! I ADORE Pandas! 
PERFECT pic to describe (our) situation!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Dear PetiteParisChic and I visited our lovely SA on Friday and she showed us the new Curiosite Charms...  The Whistle came home with me to wear with my Picotin 22 Gold with GHW!  And it is a real horse whistle!
> View attachment 4361767
> 
> Trying to capture the golden shine...
> View attachment 4361768
> 
> By the way, the cord in the pic is temporary while waiting for the Hermès cord.


That is just so gorgeous! Huge congrats Crisbac! And it's a real working whistle? wow! I love H's design connection with horses; so chic! Does it sound like a typical whistle?


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oooooh Crisbac! That is just so adorable! I ADORE Pandas!
> PERFECT pic to describe (our) situation!





TresBeauHermes said:


> That is just so gorgeous! Huge congrats Crisbac! And it's a real working whistle? wow! I love H's design connection with horses; so chic! Does it sound like a typical whistle?


Thank you so much, TresBeauHermes!  Yes, it's a real working whistle! My SA said it's for calling horses and she blew it in the boutique (and then I did it at home).  And yes, it sounds like a typical whistle.


----------



## shast911

Haan said:


> Feb 2019 purchase
> 
> Herbag and a small rodeo charm and my twins ✨


Love your Bags and your Kaws sesame street characters. I bought the sweatshirt


----------



## elly_fong

Addicted to bags said:


> Blame innocent ol' me? I thought elly_fong had the baton this time around?


Because u are the one who show the beautiful ideas on how to do the stacks! 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Still you cuz of your great idea of using 2 mini dogs


 Thanks TBH for clearing my names, hahahahahaha.. Anyway, u are sold to the idea ATB have shared right?


----------



## GoldFish8

crisbac said:


> Dear PetiteParisChic and I visited our lovely SA on Friday and she showed us the new Curiosite Charms...  The Whistle came home with me to wear with my Picotin 22 Gold with GHW!  And it is a real horse whistle!
> View attachment 4361767
> 
> Trying to capture the golden shine...
> View attachment 4361768
> 
> By the way, the cord in the pic is temporary while waiting for the Hermès cord.


I’ve always wanted this, but was wondering if it is a working whistle


----------



## chkpfbeliever

theocarina said:


> My first H purchase... *drum roll* the Calvi card holder!
> 
> I was on the hunt for a new compact wallet and I somehow stumbled onto the H website (these things happen right?), saw this and thought it's perfect! I went for the Epsom leather in noir, which I know in the H world, is incredibly boring but being the klutz I am, it's probably the most sensible option
> 
> Compared to the LV Pocket Organiser (my compact wallet of choice for the past couple of years), it is slightly smaller and thicker, but only because it's "puffy".
> 
> I am already eyeing up the Bastia... and slowly working my way towards the Barenia Halzan I've always wanted
> 
> View attachment 4361648


Congrats ! Calvi can be a slippery slope !!  They are just too practical and the price is affordable in H terms.


----------



## jyyanks

I went into H today to buy these new twilly’s for my new baby - B30 in Barenia Faubourg (purchased from a lovely tpf’er)!!!  

Please excuse the bad lighting. I will take a better pic over the weekend but I was so excited to post the bag/twilly’s!


----------



## GoldFish8

jyyanks said:


> I went into H today to buy these new twilly’s for my new baby (purchased from a lovely tpf’er)!!!
> 
> View attachment 4361999


Gorgeous!!! We are twins!


----------



## jyyanks

GoldFish8 said:


> Gorgeous!!! We are twins!



Thank you. You have great taste


----------



## Rhl2987

jyyanks said:


> I went into H today to buy these new twilly’s for my new baby - B30 in Barenia Faubourg (purchased from a lovely tpf’er)!!!
> 
> Please excuse the bad lighting. I will take a better pic over the weekend but I was so excited to post the bag/twilly’s!
> 
> View attachment 4361999


Stunning combo! Would love details on the twillies


----------



## crisbac

GoldFish8 said:


> I’ve always wanted this, but was wondering if it is a working whistle


I'm so happy I could be of help, GoldFish8!


----------



## Addicted to bags

crisbac said:


> Ohhh dear TresBeauHermes, I guess this is me going down the slippery slope...
> View attachment 4361736


 Too cute! I love Panda's.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

elly_fong said:


> Because u are the one who show the beautiful ideas on how to do the stacks!
> 
> Thanks TBH for clearing my names, hahahahahaha.. Anyway, u are sold to the idea ATB have shared right?


Sigh.....yes, its such a great idea.....
No wait....what just happened?? elly_fong! You're an accomplice! 
So...what colour mini dogssss  are you planning to get?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jyyanks said:


> I went into H today to buy these new twilly’s for my new baby - B30 in Barenia Faubourg (purchased from a lovely tpf’er)!!!
> 
> Please excuse the bad lighting. I will take a better pic over the weekend but I was so excited to post the bag/twilly’s!
> 
> View attachment 4361999


Super congrats on your beautiful BF! She's so gorgeous!


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Dear PetiteParisChic and I visited our lovely SA on Friday and she showed us the new Curiosite Charms...  The Whistle came home with me to wear with my Picotin 22 Gold with GHW!  And it is a real horse whistle!
> View attachment 4361767
> 
> Trying to capture the golden shine...
> View attachment 4361768
> 
> By the way, the cord in the pic is temporary while waiting for the Hermès cord.


Dear Crisbac,what a beautiful and unique piece to wear as a necklace!  I had a horse for twenty years and indeed used a whistle to call him from his large paddock. It is a very special item ! Enjoy !


----------



## Animetc

haute okole said:


> View attachment 4357616
> View attachment 4357612
> 
> I took a modeling pic. I am 5’2”.  I purchased an additional belt awhile ago that is brown I one side and black on the other. The buckle is the dog chain similar to the bracelets.  I does not fit the larger IPhones.



So chic! I loveeee it!!


----------



## Animetc

Pokie607 said:


> Scored some goodies from h.com. Been a good mail day!



Nice haul [emoji7]


----------



## VickyB

NOIRetMoi said:


>



OMG!!! You made my night! I totally forgot about Hells Grannies!
Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

VickyB said:


> OMG!!! You made my night! I totally forgot about Hells Grannies!
> Thanks so much!!!!


Anytime! Happy to see other big Monty Python fans around!


----------



## theocarina

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your first H purchase! yay! Calvi's are such versatile and useful little "purse"! Epsom is also very durable so you will get years of use out of this little one! Bastia, then Halzan! Very good plan!



Thank you  Definitely going to purchase a colourful Bastia next... Just need to decide on a colour! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats ! Calvi can be a slippery slope !!  They are just too practical and the price is affordable in H terms.



Thank you  Haha I agree it's going to a slippery slope


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Dear Crisbac,what a beautiful and unique piece to wear as a necklace!  I had a horse for twenty years and indeed used a whistle to call him from his large paddock. It is a very special item ! Enjoy !


That is so sweet, dear Nerja!  Thank you so much for sharing!  It is a very special item indeed!  Thank you!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Dear PetiteParisChic and I visited our lovely SA on Friday and she showed us the new Curiosite Charms...  The Whistle came home with me to wear with my Picotin 22 Gold with GHW!  And it is a real horse whistle!
> View attachment 4361767
> 
> Trying to capture the golden shine...
> View attachment 4361768
> 
> By the way, the cord in the pic is temporary while waiting for the Hermès cord.


Superbe purchase my dearest @crisbac!  Always a pleasure our Hermès adventures together my friend!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Superbe purchase my dearest @crisbac!  Always a pleasure our Hermès adventures together my friend!


Thank you so so much, my dear PetiteParisChic!  So true, our H adventures are such a pleasure and so much fun!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm 


Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]


----------



## andforpoise

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]


WOW, she looks fantastic for her age!! Congrats!


----------



## Cookiefiend

andforpoise said:


> WOW, she looks fantastic for her age!! Congrats!


Thank you!
I've had her for a week now, already took a trip to Chicago with her - it's a marvelous bag!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]


Stunning! Enjoy her!


----------



## kadmia

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]


Gorgeous, classic perfection!! Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]


Perfection!  Happy for you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]


What a gorgeous BBK!  Super congrats!


----------



## Cookiefiend

NOIRetMoi said:


> Stunning! Enjoy her!


Thank you! She's no where near as shiny and beautiful as your red girl, but I'm thrilled! 


kadmia said:


> Gorgeous, classic perfection!! Congrats on this beauty!


Thank you so so much! 


ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Perfection!  Happy for you!


Thanks! I am so grateful there are others who understand my happiness! 
(only on tPF! )


Sunshine mama said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thanks sweetie!! 


TresBeauHermes said:


> What a gorgeous BBK!  Super congrats!


Thank you so much! I'm so happy with her! 

And thanks for all the likes and sharing my happiness!


----------



## jyyanks

Rhl2987 said:


> Stunning combo! Would love details on the twillies



THANK YOU --  for everything   The twilly's are Tree of Song and they are so beautiful.  Wish the design came in a larger format!


----------



## jyyanks

TresBeauHermes said:


> Super congrats on your beautiful BF! She's so gorgeous!


  Thank you.  So happy to get a B30 in this combo.


----------



## periogirl28

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]


Amazing classic bag, it would a joy to watch the patina develop. Many, many congrats!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jyyanks said:


> THANK YOU --  for everything   The twilly's are Tree of Song and they are so beautiful.  Wish the design came in a larger format!



So do I.


----------



## MotoChiq

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]



Congrats on your new Beauty!!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]



Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## westcoastgal

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]


Really beautiful bag!


----------



## presvy

Cutie Mini bolide [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## acrowcounted

presvy said:


> Cutie Mini bolide [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4363668
> View attachment 4363670


Gorgeous! Which shade of blue is this?


----------



## Cookiefiend

periogirl28 said:


> Amazing classic bag, it would a joy to watch the patina develop. Many, many congrats!


Thank you so much! 


MotoChiq said:


> Congrats on your new Beauty!!!


Thanks MotoChiq! 


Susie Tunes said:


> Absolutely gorgeous


Thank you! 


westcoastgal said:


> Really beautiful bag!


Thanks so much westcoastgal!


----------



## presvy

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous! Which shade of blue is this?



Its Bleu Zellige


----------



## daffodilz

3 charms, 2 twillys and a bag 
and also a fourbi 20 not pictured


----------



## daffodilz

presvy said:


> Cutie Mini bolide [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4363668
> View attachment 4363670



oh mine.. this is too cute!


----------



## daffodilz

jyyanks said:


> I went into H today to buy these new twilly’s for my new baby - B30 in Barenia Faubourg (purchased from a lovely tpf’er)!!!
> 
> Please excuse the bad lighting. I will take a better pic over the weekend but I was so excited to post the bag/twilly’s!
> 
> View attachment 4361999



i got the same twilly but in pink!


----------



## Mrs.Z

presvy said:


> Cutie Mini bolide [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4363668
> View attachment 4363670



This is soooo cute and the twilly is perfect, reminds me a little of Blue Paradise


----------



## presvy

Mrs.Z said:


> This is soooo cute and the twilly is perfect, reminds me a little of Blue Paradise





daffodilz said:


> oh mine.. this is too cute!





acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous! Which shade of blue is this?



Thank you,ladies[emoji6]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

daffodilz said:


> 3 charms, 2 twillys and a bag
> and also a fourbi 20 not pictured
> 
> View attachment 4363840
> View attachment 4363841
> View attachment 4363842


Total scores!!! Congrats! Is that the new Rouge????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

presvy said:


> Cutie Mini bolide [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4363668
> View attachment 4363670


 mini bolide!!!!


----------



## andforpoise

daffodilz said:


> 3 charms, 2 twillys and a bag
> and also a fourbi 20 not pictured
> 
> View attachment 4363840
> View attachment 4363841
> View attachment 4363842


Oh my goodness that red [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ladybaga

Cookiefiend said:


> Sliding in to show my new (to me) girl. She’s a vintage beauty - 1985 BBK 32 cm
> View attachment 4362765
> 
> Thanks for letting me share - I’m a little beside myself! [emoji4]


Congratulations on your black beauty!!! That patina is amazing!!!


----------



## jyyanks

daffodilz said:


> i got the same twilly but in pink!



I really wanted multiple color ways but couldn't justify the others   The pink CW  is gorgeous!


----------



## daffodilz

Israeli_Flava said:


> Total scores!!! Congrats! Is that the new Rouge????



it’s rouge casaque! [emoji1]


----------



## Pokie607

Animetc said:


> Nice haul [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

presvy said:


> Cutie Mini bolide [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4363668
> View attachment 4363670


Such a pretty AND cute bolide! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

daffodilz said:


> oh mine.. this is too cute!


Gorgeous B! The colour is amazing! Great charms too! Many congrats!


----------



## allure244

View attachment 4364569
View attachment 4364570





Cdc in matte gator 5p pink, black/gold/blue sapphire Rodeo pm and tree of song twilly in Fuchsia


----------



## allure244

Trying again to attach pics


----------



## elly_fong

TresBeauHermes said:


> Sigh.....yes, its such a great idea.....
> No wait....what just happened?? elly_fong! You're an accomplice!
> So...what colour mini dogssss  are you planning to get?


Lol, luckily I have not decide to get mini dog yet -- so I'm safe!


----------



## Luv n bags

Two new to me purchases.  Jaguar Quetzal scarf and a two-toned Mors scarf ring.  I have to play around with the scarf ring - not sure how I am supposed to use it[emoji2]


----------



## Cookiefiend

Ladybaga said:


> Congratulations on your black beauty!!! That patina is amazing!!!


Thank you Ladybaga! I'm so happy with it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Miso Fine said:


> Two new to me purchases.  Jaguar Quetzal scarf and a two-toned Mors scarf ring.  I have to play around with the scarf ring - not sure how I am supposed to use it[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364717
> View attachment 4364718


Congratulations - it's a beautiful scarf!
Check out this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/ for ideas on how to use the Mors Ring - they are SO versatile!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

daffodilz said:


> it’s rouge casaque! [emoji1]


*EVEN BETTER!!!!!!! RC is the B E S T!!!!!!*


----------



## sf_newyorker

allure244 said:


> Trying again to attach pics
> 
> View attachment 4364579
> View attachment 4364580


Ahhh, stunning


----------



## adb

H Oz mules


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

presvy said:


> Cutie Mini bolide [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 4363668
> View attachment 4363670



“the Precious...”


----------



## VietCatholicMom

Hi all!  I’m cross posting from my Reveal thread and Rose Gold Hardware thread and wanted to share my first H haul. I’m already considering a K25 in the near future, which means my poor DH may regret introducing me to H.


----------



## meg8182000

VietCatholicMom said:


> Hi all!  I’m cross posting from my Reveal thread and Rose Gold Hardware thread and wanted to share my first H haul. I’m already considering a K25 in the near future, which means my poor DH may regret introducing to H.



WOW - nice haul indeed! Enjoy! What color is your Bastia?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

VietCatholicMom said:


> Hi all!  I’m cross posting from my Reveal thread and Rose Gold Hardware thread and wanted to share my first H haul. I’m already considering a K25 in the near future, which means my poor DH may regret introducing me to H.


Wowww! Major first haul! This is eye candy! Super congrats!


----------



## jaz_o

crisbac said:


> Dear PetiteParisChic and I visited our lovely SA on Friday and she showed us the new Curiosite Charms...  The Whistle came home with me to wear with my Picotin 22 Gold with GHW!  And it is a real horse whistle!
> View attachment 4361767
> 
> Trying to capture the golden shine...
> View attachment 4361768
> 
> By the way, the cord in the pic is temporary while waiting for the Hermès cord.



The whistle is gorgeous!  I was wondering how much does Hermes charge for the cord?


----------



## Addicted to bags

A 3rd mini dog arrived today


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> A 3rd mini dog arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4365713
> View attachment 4365716
> View attachment 4365717


Beautiful bleu! LOVE the studs!
Wowww 3? three?? Making a necklace?


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Beautiful bleu! LOVE the studs!
> Wowww 3? three?? Making a necklace?


No, want a belt... need another 3 or 4


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> No, want a belt... need another 3 or 4


Ahahahaha
You're almost there!
Congrats on your new mini dog! Blue is what I want too!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Addicted to bags said:


> A 3rd mini dog arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4365713
> View attachment 4365716
> View attachment 4365717


You need to give people time to catch up with you! 

Beautiful mini dog. Love how it look with the sparkly bracelet.


----------



## MotoChiq

Addicted to bags said:


> A 3rd mini dog arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4365713
> View attachment 4365716
> View attachment 4365717



Twinsies on the BE mini dog!


----------



## crisbac

jaz_o said:


> The whistle is gorgeous!  I was wondering how much does Hermes charge for the cord?


Thank you so much, jaz_o!  I was wondering the same thing because the cords are not in stock yet in my local boutique (Buenos Aires) and it's the first time they will be receiving cords.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....


----------



## sf_newyorker

Addicted to bags said:


> A 3rd mini dog arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4365713
> View attachment 4365716
> View attachment 4365717


Arghh! Just gorgeous. I tried on and nearly bought the mini dog clous ronds (gold w/rghw) yesterday. I’ve been thinking about it for the last 16 hours. Need to make another trip to the boutique.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....



Wow, this is stunning!!!!


----------



## andforpoise

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....


Oh my goodness this is quite possibly the most deliciously gorgeous thing I've ever seen!


----------



## periogirl28

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....


Yes this batch is a really different shade of purple. Congrats!


----------



## Rhl2987

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....


What a stunner!! Congrats!


----------



## VietCatholicMom

meg8182000 said:


> WOW - nice haul indeed! Enjoy! What color is your Bastia?



 Thank you! Do you have any Bastia(s) of your own? Can you help me with how to tell my DH that I need more than one?  It’s Bleu Royal in Epsom leather, this current season’s dark blue. I had thought that it was Blue Electric when my SA first sent me photos of all the Bastia colors. There were a total of 3 shades of blue. I just love seeing the SLG in my neutral H bags with their pops of color.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me  
Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bisousx

Israeli_Flava said:


> was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me
> Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!



What a fun color!!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me
> Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!



You....LARGE SCALES???? You picked a total winner....it is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Sakura198427

Israeli_Flava said:


> was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me
> Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!


So pretty!!  Is there a batch of CDC'S in rose bubble gum hitting the stores now?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Sakura198427 said:


> So pretty!!  Is there a batch of CDC'S in rose bubble gum hitting the stores now?



Yes!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pink!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

NOIRetMoi said:


> You need to give people time to catch up with you!
> 
> Beautiful mini dog. Love how it look with the sparkly bracelet.


When I get obsessed, I run fast


----------



## Addicted to bags

sf_newyorker said:


> Arghh! Just gorgeous. I tried on and nearly bought the mini dog clous ronds (gold w/rghw) yesterday. I’ve been thinking about it for the last 16 hours. Need to make another trip to the boutique.


I think you will be happy with the mini dog. Not too wide and a little bit more low key or casual depending on how you pair it.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Addicted to bags said:


> When I get obsessed, I run fast


We share the same trait. When I get obsessed with something, I buy multiples in a very short timeframe.


----------



## TeeCee77

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....



This is amazing!! Congrats! So jelly!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

sf_newyorker said:


> We share the same trait. When I get obsessed with something, I buy multiples in a very short timeframe.


My buying twin!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Israeli_Flava said:


> was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me
> Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!



I was wondering how long it would take you!     Please post modeling pics when you get it!!


----------



## GoldFish8

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....



I cant Wait to see how this bag develops in its slouchiness! Can you post pictures later on if it develops some yummy slouchiness? I adore that look on a birkin! And even better in the smaller size


----------



## Addicted to bags

VietCatholicMom said:


> Thank you! Do you have any Bastia(s) of your own? Can you help me with how to tell my DH that I need more than one?  It’s Bleu Royal in Epsom leather, this current season’s dark blue. I had thought that it was Blue Electric when my SA first sent me photos of all the Bastia colors. There were a total of 3 shades of blue. I just love seeing the SLG in my neutral H bags with their pops of color.


Tell your DH you need more than one because 1) it's cheap for Hermes and for the utility of it, 2) if you have multiples you won't wear the "one" out


----------



## JA_UK

Snatched these 2 off the UK website on Wednesday 





I love how this little guy looks on my Picotin


----------



## crisbac

Israeli_Flava said:


> was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me
> Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!


Love, love, love, Israeli_Flava!!  I'm so happy for you!!  Rose Bubblegum ghw is fabulous!!


----------



## crisbac

JA_UK said:


> Snatched these 2 off the UK website on Wednesday
> View attachment 4366167
> 
> View attachment 4366168
> 
> 
> I love how this little guy looks on my Picotin
> View attachment 4366172


Everything is so adorable!!  Big congrats, JA_UK!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....


So gorgeous colour! The GHW goes so well with purple Super congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me
> Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!


The color is gorgeous! And you chose the nicest one!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you!     Please post modeling pics when you get it!!


Hahahaaaha Still can't believe I just bought another CDC. Told myself I was super done. THIS COLOR THOUGH  Thank goodness for amazing SA's. Probably woulda passed if it was phw but alas H got this soooo right. Will post tons of pics. Promise.


hopiko said:


> You....LARGE SCALES???? You picked a total winner....it is gorgeous!  Congrats!


 Yesssss can you believe it!? So what I have learned over the last 9 years collecting them is I prefer small scales for lisse, bright colors and large scales for matte! Trail and error in my super eager to buy days... now I'm slow on the trigger.  They just hit the US. Are you getting one in this shade? I immediately thought of the hem on the Jaguar CSGM you have! Not actually sure what shade of pink this CDC is *exactly *since I've only seen in pics but SA said it's Sukura-ish.
Supposedly this is 5P pink...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> The color is gorgeous! And you chose the nicest one!


thank babe! i struggled btwn 2 and 3 for a few minutes but i preferred the even scales although the variation is interesting to look at....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mrs.Z said:


> Pink!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366127


 pink twinning!


----------



## VietCatholicMom

Addicted to bags said:


> Tell your DH you need more than one because 1) it's cheap for Hermes and for the utility of it, 2) if you have multiples you won't wear the "one" out



Bwahaha! Yes, thank you!

Weirdly, it might be easier for me to convince DH to buy me a K25 than another SLG. He’s into bags for me more than I do for myself lol.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....


faints! this new raisin color is sooo nice! huge congrats!
so the black b lost the battle?


----------



## Addicted to bags

VietCatholicMom said:


> Bwahaha! Yes, thank you!
> 
> Weirdly, it might be easier for me to convince DH to buy me a K25 than another SLG. He’s into bags for me more than I do for myself lol.


Wow! Well take advantage of that then. Please show pics of your new Kelly when you get her


----------



## jaz_o

crisbac said:


> Thank you so much, jaz_o!  I was wondering the same thing because the cords are not in stock yet in my local boutique (Buenos Aires) and it's the first time they will be receiving cords.



Did your SA/SM say which colors and hardware the cords will come in?


----------



## megt10

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....


That is beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## westcoastgal

Israeli_Flava said:


> was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me
> Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!


The color is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me
> Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome choice! That was my favorite.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> Awesome choice! That was my favorite.


So glad to hear that! Seems like the middle was the clear winner on IG too (((sooo happy)))


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JA_UK said:


> Snatched these 2 off the UK website on Wednesday
> View attachment 4366167
> 
> View attachment 4366168
> 
> 
> I love how this little guy looks on my Picotin
> View attachment 4366172


Looooove your tpm! That strap is everything!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Mrs.Z said:


> Wow, this is stunning!!!!





andforpoise said:


> Oh my goodness this is quite possibly the most deliciously gorgeous thing I've ever seen!





periogirl28 said:


> Yes this batch is a really different shade of purple. Congrats!


Thank you all  so much! Other than my box bag this is the first time seeing raisin in person so I can’t compare but I’m definitely loving this color.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Rhl2987 said:


> What a stunner!! Congrats!


Thank you!


TeeCee77 said:


> This is amazing!! Congrats! So jelly!!


Thank you!  I’m jelly of some of yours 


GoldFish8 said:


> I cant Wait to see how this bag develops in its slouchiness! Can you post pictures later on if it develops some yummy slouchiness? I adore that look on a birkin! And even better in the smaller size


I’m looking forward to that too.  Be happy to post pictures as it goes along.   I love looking at the thread with slouchy floppy birkins.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TresBeauHermes said:


> So gorgeous colour! The GHW goes so well with purple Super congrats!


Thanks! This is one of those colors that, to me, really works best with GHW.  


Israeli_Flava said:


> faints! this new raisin color is sooo nice! huge congrats!
> so the black b lost the battle?


Black lost the battle for now but I never say never.....just not this year.....or maybe next year. 


megt10 said:


> That is beautiful, congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Israeli_Flava said:


> was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me
> Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!


The one in the middle is definitely the best!  Wowsa!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> The one in the middle is definitely the best!  Wowsa!!


thx! curious why you think that???? i mean i agree hahaha 
just curious...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks! This is one of those colors that, to me, really works best with GHW.
> 
> Black lost the battle for now but I never say never.....just not this year.....or maybe next year.
> 
> Thank you!


yea that decision would've been extremely hard for me if i had that kelly too. Agonizing actually... your K is Killer!!!!!
i've never wanted a black b sooo badly as i do right now. i'm turning down bags i'd love to own bc i HAVE to HAVE my black stallion (not now) but right now hahahahah


----------



## JA_UK

crisbac said:


> Everything is so adorable!!  Big congrats, JA_UK!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Looooove your tpm! That strap is everything!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks! Was very lucky that day, went on saw the rodeo and grabbed it, for some strange reason went back on to look at the bags and saw they’d just increased in number and saw the tpm and grabbed that too


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Israeli_Flava said:


> thx! curious why you think that???? i mean i agree hahaha
> just curious...


The color is the deepest and the scales are perfect.  My eye instantly went to that one the first time I saw the picture and each time I’ve gone back!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> The color is the deepest and the scales are perfect.  My eye instantly went to that one the first time I saw the picture and each time I’ve gone back!


YES!!! great minds!!!! xo


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Israeli_Flava said:


> yea that decision would've been extremely hard for me if i had that kelly too. Agonizing actually... your K is Killer!!!!!
> i've never wanted a black b sooo badly as i do right now. i'm turning down bags i'd love to own bc i HAVE to HAVE my black stallion (not now) but right now hahahahah


 I did  agonize over it for two nights until I was able to go and see it in person. But once I saw it the decision was an easy one. Raisin is just one of those colors that I can’t get enough of. And in the different leathers they’re different enough.  I can feel how badly you want your black beauty. You’ve turned down some amazing offers recently. I truly hope you get your wish very soon!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Israeli_Flava said:


> yea that decision would've been extremely hard for me if i had that kelly too. Agonizing actually... your K is Killer!!!!!
> i've never wanted a black b sooo badly as i do right now. i'm turning down bags i'd love to own bc i HAVE to HAVE my black stallion (not now) but right now hahahahah


 I did  agonize over it for two nights until I was able to go and see it in person. But once I saw it the decision was an easy one. Raisin is just one of those colors that I can’t get enough of. And in the different leathers they’re different enough.  I can feel how badly you want your black beauty. You’ve turned down some amazing offers recently. I truly hope you get your wish very soon!


----------



## angelicskater16

My SA just found this Avalon Bayadere blanket that I’ve been dying to have..... super excited to get it!!!♥️♥️♥️


----------



## Ethengdurst

allure244 said:


> Trying again to attach pics
> 
> View attachment 4364579
> View attachment 4364580


Your bag looks like a rockstar! I love it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> was able to choose so the gator in the middle is on it's way to me
> Rose Bubblegum ghw!!!!!!!!!!!



Stunning!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....


I LOVE this raisin B!!! Congrats to you, ODEDIHAIMS!!!! Breathtaking!  It leaves me speechless!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

allure244 said:


> Trying again to attach pics
> 
> View attachment 4364579
> View attachment 4364580


GORGEOUS CDC and I LOVE your bag! So chic with that special strap!!


----------



## tannfran

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> View attachment 4365906
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so excited with my B30 raisin clemence GHW.....



Beautiful!!!  Congrats.


----------



## crisbac

jaz_o said:


> Did your SA/SM say which colors and hardware the cords will come in?


She said that the color of the cords is black but she didn't mention anything about hardware. She doesn't know yet when they will arrive in the boutique. Good question about the hardware! I'll ask her next time I see her!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

angelicskater16 said:


> My SA just found this Avalon Bayadere blanket that I’ve been dying to have..... super excited to get it!!!♥️♥️♥️



This one is on my wishlist as well!! Super congrats!!


----------



## angelicskater16

You NEED to get this blanket!!!! It's so pretty and classy. This was actually my 2nd color choice for this blanket combination. But I still love it so much!!!! Get It!!! Now I need the pillow LOL 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This one is on my wishlist as well!! Super congrats!!


----------



## gracie05

Tree of song twilly and vertige cœur necklace


----------



## sf_newyorker

Addicted to bags said:


> My buying twin!


The obsession is real- I’ve got to put mental chains on to stop me from walking the 20 blocks to the boutique today. If the mini dog is still available next week, it shall be mine, as well as my other new obsession: the silk/cashmere losange.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

crisbac said:


> Love, love, love, Israeli_Flava!!  I'm so happy for you!!  Rose Bubblegum ghw is fabulous!!


Thanks babe!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

gracie05 said:


> Tree of song twilly and vertige cœur necklace
> 
> View attachment 4366582


both are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Stunning!!!


B, I hope your SA has an amazing one on hold for you and we are twinning soon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VietCatholicMom

angelicskater16 said:


> My SA just found this Avalon Bayadere blanket that I’ve been dying to have..... super excited to get it!!!♥️♥️♥️



Ooh, I haven’t seen this blanket in this color yet. It’ll definitely be on my wishlist now!


----------



## gracie05

Israeli_Flava said:


> both are so beautiful!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

sf_newyorker said:


> The obsession is real- I’ve got to put mental chains on to stop me from walking the 20 blocks to the boutique today. If the mini dog is still available next week, it shall be mine, as well as my other new obsession: the silk/cashmere losange.


Oh the silk/cashmere losange is great! I have 2 so far. My first H scarf was a men's GM Losange. The Store is only 20 blocks from you?  Oh my, what danger!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> B, I hope your SA has an amazing one on hold for you and we are twinning soon!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well....they held it but they only got one in a size T3 (whatever that means). Even on the smallest hole it was big on me. They are waiting for the smaller sizes to arrive. I know more are coming, as the store owner is also dying for this...I get second dibs. [emoji12] I have four SAs promising me they will let me know the moment a smaller one arrives.


----------



## angelicskater16

I didn’t see this in person too but something in me just couldn’t resist



VietCatholicMom said:


> Ooh, I haven’t seen this blanket in this color yet. It’ll definitely be on my wishlist now!


----------



## art nouveau

I bought this little black Evelyne TPM to use on cruises when I only need to carry a few items, my phone , room card and lipstick.  For dinner, I can dress it up with a twilly as the strap.


----------



## xiaoxiao

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4367370
> View attachment 4367373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this little black Evelyne TPM to use on cruises when I only need to carry a few items, my phone , room card and lipstick.  For dinner, I can dress it up with a twilly as the strap.



Love this with ghw.  Congrats!


----------



## gatorpooh

Black Oran sandals and Evelyne TPM in Etoupe with indigo blue strap


----------



## lcnyc123

Halzan 31 in vert verone and herbag 31 In jaune de Naples


----------



## sf_newyorker

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh the silk/cashmere losange is great! I have 2 so far. My first H scarf was a men's GM Losange. The Store is only 20 blocks from you?  Oh my, what danger!


Door to door is more like 25 blocks - by NYC standards and my speed walking/ running nature, far too too close and lethal. Thank the non-H deities that I’m a workaholic (a necessity to feed my H habit) and seldom leave the office before the boutique closes, and Saturdays are largely reserved for errands that can’t be completed during the work week.

I love scarves and think they’re the perfect accessory. The losange fascinates me in that it’s subdued yet its designs/colors can look so saturated. I’m debating between the medium and larger men’s. Because I’m petite, I’m strongly considering getting the medium first. I love the texture and almost airy feel.

Anyway, to stay on topic, my latest MT from last week worn the very next day after it’s purchase. Just trying to stock up on this model since it won’t be returning next season.


----------



## acrowcounted

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4367848
> 
> Door to door is more like 25 blocks - by NYC standards and my speed walking/ running nature, far too too close and lethal. Thank the non-H deities that I’m a workaholic (a necessity to feed my H habit) and seldom leave the office before the boutique closes, and Saturdays are largely reserved for errands that can’t be completed during the work week.
> 
> I love scarves and think they’re the perfect accessory. The losange fascinates me in that it’s subdued yet its designs/colors can look so saturated. I’m debating between the medium and larger men’s. Because I’m petite, I’m strongly considering getting the medium first. I love the texture and almost airy feel.
> 
> Anyway, to stay on topic, my latest MT from last week worn the very next day after it’s purchase. Just trying to stock up on this model since it won’t be returning next season.


These colors are stunning!


----------



## art nouveau

xiaoxiao said:


> Love this with ghw.  Congrats!


Thank you.  GHW does give the TPM Evelyne a richer look.  My SA said she seldom sees this bag with GHW.


----------



## art nouveau

lcnyc123 said:


> Halzan 31 in vert verone and herbag 31 In jaune de Naples


Beautiful colors.  Very Verone reminds me of Bleu Paon.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Well....they held it but they only got one in a size T3 (whatever that means). Even on the smallest hole it was big on me. They are waiting for the smaller sizes to arrive. I know more are coming, as the store owner is also dying for this...I get second dibs. [emoji12] I have four SAs promising me they will let me know the moment a smaller one arrives.


Gahhhhh... the large size oh nooooooooo
I'm sure they'll get more soon!!!


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> So glad to hear that! Seems like the middle was the clear winner on IG too (((sooo happy)))


They were all beautiful choices. It’s always interesting to see what other people would choose.


----------



## megt10

My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


OMGoodnesssssss what an amazing bday prezzie!!!! She is exquisite!!! Equipped with a back pocket?? That's awesome! I wish my C's had that too!!!!

Congrats on this exotic beauty and Happiest of birthdays my friend!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> They were all beautiful choices. It’s always interesting to see what other people would choose.


I know right? i have been taking a few polls lately and really enjoy hearing other's perspectives.


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGoodnesssssss what an amazing bday prezzie!!!! She is exquisite!!! Equipped with a back pocket?? That's awesome! I wish my C's had that too!!!!
> 
> Congrats on this exotic beauty and Happiest of birthdays my friend!!!


Thanks so much. I wish my other Constance had a back pocket. Even as a SO that was not an option. It really makes a huge difference.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Went back for the Kelly pochette, RA with GHW in swift and picked up these black patent sandals too!  Excuse the white legs not much sun here lol


----------



## Sakura198427

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


Wow, congrats!  Do you know if the back pocket will become a standard feature going forward for all new constances?


----------



## acrowcounted

Sakura198427 said:


> Wow, congrats!  Do you know if the back pocket will become a standard feature going forward for all new constances?


It's been on Croc Cs for a few years now. I wish they'd bring it to standard leather too.


----------



## Sakura198427

acrowcounted said:


> It's been on Croc Cs for a few years now. I wish they'd bring it to standard leather too.


They totally should bring it to standard leather.   It's such a handy feature.   I wonder what's taking them so long...


----------



## Luv n bags

Cookiefiend said:


> Congratulations - it's a beautiful scarf!
> Check out this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-how-to-guide-for-scarves-no-chatter.189943/ for ideas on how to use the Mors Ring - they are SO versatile!



Thank you for this! I haven’t had time to play around with this, but this thread will help!


----------



## Luv n bags

Addicted to bags said:


> A 3rd mini dog arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4365713
> View attachment 4365716
> View attachment 4365717



I have wanted one of these for a long time.  I tried it on at the Hermes store, but I need the T1, which they didn’t have in stock.  
Your blue is beautiful!


----------



## odette57

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


Beyond stunning! Happy birthday!!


----------



## Purseperson420

Picked up my new favourite bracelet- the new kelly double tour in 5P matte alligator with ghw. First taste of exotic and I’m over the moon [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4367848
> 
> Door to door is more like 25 blocks - by NYC standards and my speed walking/ running nature, far too too close and lethal. Thank the non-H deities that I’m a workaholic (a necessity to feed my H habit) and seldom leave the office before the boutique closes, and Saturdays are largely reserved for errands that can’t be completed during the work week.
> 
> I love scarves and think they’re the perfect accessory. The losange fascinates me in that it’s subdued yet its designs/colors can look so saturated. I’m debating between the medium and larger men’s. Because I’m petite, I’m strongly considering getting the medium first. I love the texture and almost airy feel.
> 
> Anyway, to stay on topic, my latest MT from last week worn the very next day after it’s purchase. Just trying to stock up on this model since it won’t be returning next season.


Beautiful colors and pattern! Now I'm gonna see if it's on the internet 

I'm considering this losange. But don't know if I can carry it off with all that yellow. It's beautiful.

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/court-circuit-losange-large-model-H432716Tv18/


----------



## xiaoxiao

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4367848
> 
> Door to door is more like 25 blocks - by NYC standards and my speed walking/ running nature, far too too close and lethal. Thank the non-H deities that I’m a workaholic (a necessity to feed my H habit) and seldom leave the office before the boutique closes, and Saturdays are largely reserved for errands that can’t be completed during the work week.
> 
> I love scarves and think they’re the perfect accessory. The losange fascinates me in that it’s subdued yet its designs/colors can look so saturated. I’m debating between the medium and larger men’s. Because I’m petite, I’m strongly considering getting the medium first. I love the texture and almost airy feel.
> 
> Anyway, to stay on topic, my latest MT from last week worn the very next day after it’s purchase. Just trying to stock up on this model since it won’t be returning next season.




25 blocks is nothing! And at least you don’t have to cross town so basically it’s like a breeze, especially if you run up (or down)!   stay on topic, beautiful scarf!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Miso Fine said:


> I have wanted one of these for a long time.  I tried it on at the Hermes store, but I need the T1, which they didn’t have in stock.
> Your blue is beautiful!


I wear a T1 too. They are hard to find!


----------



## ayc

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


Gorgeous!! amazing Birthday prezzie!  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful colors and pattern! Now I'm gonna see if it's on the internet
> 
> I'm considering this losange. But don't know if I can carry it off with all that yellow. It's beautiful.
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/court-circuit-losange-large-model-H432716Tv18/


I think you can carry it off. It looked great on the forum member who posted a shot of it on the spring summer 19 thread. And the cw is so multi-seasonal.  If I choose to go with the gm/lg losange, that would be the one I’d get.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purseperson420 said:


> Picked up my new favourite bracelet- the new kelly double tour in 5P matte alligator with ghw. First taste of exotic and I’m over the moon [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4368080
> 
> View attachment 4368081
> View attachment 4368083


Sooooo beautiful dear!!! The gold hardware is so striking on rose bubblegum!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


What a spectacular and special birthday !


----------



## LadyCupid

Purseperson420 said:


> Picked up my new favourite bracelet- the new kelly double tour in 5P matte alligator with ghw. First taste of exotic and I’m over the moon [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4368080
> 
> View attachment 4368081
> View attachment 4368083


So pretty! If you don't mind me asking, what is the official color code and name on the receipt please?


----------



## Birkinitis

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


This might be one of the prettiest bags I've ever seen!  What a lucky girl you are, wear it in the best of health and happiness.


----------



## Luvbolide

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.




Wow, this bag is absolutely stunning!  What a perfect way to celebrate your birthday!  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yodaling1 said:


> So pretty! If you don't mind me asking, what is the official color code and name on the receipt please?


Hey W! I actually asked this question and @Meta  informed me that the new pink is actually rose bubblegum, L4. People keep calling it 5P, but it's not. I just got the CDC but hasn't arrived via fed ex yet =)


----------



## Mrs.Z

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hey W! I actually asked this question and @Meta  informed me that the new pink is actually rose bubblegum, L4. People keep calling it 5P, but it's not. I just got the CDC but hasn't arrived via fed ex yet =)



My receipt for the CDC says 5P Pink


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mrs.Z said:


> My receipt for the CDC says 5P Pink


OH!!!! Wwowowowowoowwow!!!!
So I'm wondering if there are 2 new pinks???
Gosh I cant wait to get mine!!!


----------



## victoroliveira

Just bought my first Hermes bag. 
A 34 black clemence jypsiere. Arriving this week!


----------



## Purseperson420

yodaling1 said:


> So pretty! If you don't mind me asking, what is the official color code and name on the receipt please?



Thank you and of course! Here is the receipt which says “5P Pink” [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Purseperson420

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sooooo beautiful dear!!! The gold hardware is so striking on rose bubblegum!!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Purseperson420

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


INCREDIBLE!!! Happy birthday and enjoy your lovely treasure


----------



## LadyCupid

Purseperson420 said:


> Thank you and of course! Here is the receipt which says “5P Pink” [emoji847][emoji847]
> View attachment 4368329


Thank you soo much. This is very helpful.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


Happy Birthday and you gave yourself a great birthday present!
Great choice!


----------



## choco30

My first rodeo while on my bday trip to  Vegas. Still thinking of what else to buy for my birthday month


----------



## Nerja

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


Happy Birthday! What a gorgeous C ! Simply stunning!   The extra pocket is a secret surprise too!


----------



## Luvbolide

choco30 said:


> My first rodeo while on my bday trip to  Vegas. Still thinking of what else to buy for my birthday month




I like your style - birthday month!  I do the same!!  Cute Rodeo to start things off!


----------



## allure244

lcnyc123 said:


> Halzan 31 in vert verone and herbag 31 In jaune de Naples




I also got bags in the same color as you - jaune de naples and vert verone Evelyne tpms. Also picked up a vert cypress and vert Verone rodeo pm.


----------



## PIPET83

Hello [emoji1423]  the 2019 I didn’t share all my latest purchases.. thank you for letting me share..
Birkin 25 officier vert ciprés (got it)
Mini kelly epsom baby blue (got It)
Mini kelly epsom rose Sylvestre (got it)
Mini bolide chèvre lime (got it)
Mini Evelyn etain with gold (got it)


----------



## andforpoise

allure244 said:


> I also got bags in the same color as you - jaune de naples and vert verone Evelyne tpms. Also picked up a vert cypress and vert Verone rodeo pm.
> 
> View attachment 4368579


The vert verone looks like a deep turquoise in the picture. Is that what it looks like in real life?!?


----------



## cravin

PIPET83 said:


> Hello [emoji1423]  the 2019 I didn’t share all my latest purchases.. thank you for letting me share..
> Birkin 25 officier vert ciprés (got it)
> Mini kelly epsom baby blue (got It)
> Mini kelly epsom rose Sylvestre (got it)
> Mini bolide chèvre lime (got it)
> Mini Evelyn etain with gold (got it)
> View attachment 4368914
> View attachment 4368915



Your post just made my kidney hurt.


----------



## MsAli

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 4367370
> View attachment 4367373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this little black Evelyne TPM to use on cruises when I only need to carry a few items, my phone , room card and lipstick.  For dinner, I can dress it up with a twilly as the strap.


Love it w the Twilly! Really dresses it up!


----------



## MsAli

allure244 said:


> I also got bags in the same color as you - jaune de naples and vert verone Evelyne tpms. Also picked up a vert cypress and vert Verone rodeo pm.
> 
> View attachment 4368579


CUTIES!


----------



## Poco

PIPET83 said:


> Hello [emoji1423]  the 2019 I didn’t share all my latest purchases.. thank you for letting me share..
> Birkin 25 officier vert ciprés (got it)
> Mini kelly epsom baby blue (got It)
> Mini kelly epsom rose Sylvestre (got it)
> Mini bolide chèvre lime (got it)
> Mini Evelyn etain with gold (got it)
> View attachment 4368914
> View attachment 4368915


Good year for you!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I’m so in love with this whimsical style. Over the moon (pun intended) with these!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m so in love with this whimsical style. Over the moon (pun intended) with these!!
> 
> View attachment 4369120



Oh so pretty! Would love to see a modeling pix.


----------



## odette57

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m so in love with this whimsical style. Over the moon (pun intended) with these!!
> 
> View attachment 4369120


this is so cute!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m so in love with this whimsical style. Over the moon (pun intended) with these!!
> 
> View attachment 4369120



I LOVE THESE!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

allure244 said:


> I also got bags in the same color as you - jaune de naples and vert verone Evelyne tpms. Also picked up a vert cypress and vert Verone rodeo pm.
> 
> View attachment 4368579


Such fun colours!  Many Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m so in love with this whimsical style. Over the moon (pun intended) with these!!
> 
> View attachment 4369120


Ohhhh myyyy! gorgeous! Desperately need action pic!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PIPET83 said:


> Hello [emoji1423]  the 2019 I didn’t share all my latest purchases.. thank you for letting me share..
> Birkin 25 officier vert ciprés (got it)
> Mini kelly epsom baby blue (got It)
> Mini kelly epsom rose Sylvestre (got it)
> Mini bolide chèvre lime (got it)
> Mini Evelyn etain with gold (got it)
> View attachment 4368914
> View attachment 4368915


Wowwww you've been busy!  Congrats on your gorgeous collection! What an eye candy!


----------



## DYH

I thought i was on ban island for a while after my GT k28 in jan.. then this came along (didnt even wait long enough to take a pix of it by itself!). Happiest color!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

DYH said:


> I thought i was on ban island for a while after my GT k28 in jan.. then this came along (didnt even wait long enough to take a pix of it by itself!). Happiest color!!
> 
> View attachment 4369610


I love it!!!! Such a stunning pop of color and in the perfect size!
And love everything from head to toe!
Funny thing is, 2 days ago my ‘dormant’ wishlist yellow bag woke up and this time it came back as a mustard K20 II GHW hehehe last time I think it was a jaune ambre croc K25


----------



## allure244

andforpoise said:


> The vert verone looks like a deep turquoise in the picture. Is that what it looks like in real life?!?






Here’s another pic next to blue electric. I would say it’s green with blue undertones but looks more green in real life than in the pic (my pic shows more of the blue undertones)


----------



## dooneybaby

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m so in love with this whimsical style. Over the moon (pun intended) with these!!
> 
> View attachment 4369120


That's a really fun shoe.


----------



## dooneybaby

PIPET83 said:


> Hello [emoji1423]  the 2019 I didn’t share all my latest purchases.. thank you for letting me share..
> Birkin 25 officier vert ciprés (got it)
> Mini kelly epsom baby blue (got It)
> Mini kelly epsom rose Sylvestre (got it)
> Mini bolide chèvre lime (got it)
> Mini Evelyn etain with gold (got it)
> View attachment 4368914
> View attachment 4368915


Wow, that's better than Christmas Day!


----------



## dooneybaby

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4367898
> View attachment 4367899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent Hermes purchase was a black alligator Constance with ghw. It was offered to me on my birthday so it is even more special to me. It also has a back pocket that is perfect for keeping my iPhone easily accessible.


What an awesome birthday. Droolworthy!


----------



## JA_UK

lcnyc123 said:


> Halzan 31 in vert verone and herbag 31 In jaune de Naples



Lovely colour pops!



LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m so in love with this whimsical style. Over the moon (pun intended) with these!!
> 
> View attachment 4369120



Omg I love these


----------



## adb

Starting to love H shoes... [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]
Trail Multicolor [emoji148][emoji148][emoji148]


----------



## adb

sorry forgot to attach the pic


----------



## DYH

NOIRetMoi said:


> I love it!!!! Such a stunning pop of color and in the perfect size!
> And love everything from head to toe!
> Funny thing is, 2 days ago my ‘dormant’ wishlist yellow bag woke up and this time it came back as a mustard K20 II GHW hehehe last time I think it was a jaune ambre croc K25


thank you thank you. you are so kind.

ah.. mustard k20 and jaune amber k25 sound SO dreamy!!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m so in love with this whimsical style. Over the moon (pun intended) with these!!
> 
> View attachment 4369120



Such a happy shoe!  Congrats!


----------



## brenpanda

Summer can’t come soon enough!


----------



## Sakura198427

Epsom Kelly 28 sellier in Rose Extreme with GHW.  I'm over the moon


----------



## De sac

Sakura198427 said:


> Epsom Kelly 28 sellier in Rose Extreme with GHW.  I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370198



Beautiful! Interestingly the RE looks very pink here, but there was a thread days ago debating RE vs Magnolia and there it was discussed as a more watermelon red (which is how it looks to me).

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...lia-rose-extreme.1006300/page-2#post-32959472

So happy for you!!


----------



## krawford

Jige in Etoupe


----------



## Livia1

krawford said:


> View attachment 4370230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jige in Etoupe



Oh so pretty!
Many congrats and have fun carrying it.


----------



## Sakura198427

De sac said:


> Beautiful! Interestingly the RE looks very pink here, but there was a thread days ago debating RE vs Magnolia and there it was discussed as a more watermelon red (which is how it looks to me).
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...lia-rose-extreme.1006300/page-2#post-32959472
> 
> So happy for you!!


I can totally see how Rose Extreme can be seen as watermelon red.   This color looks very different under different lightings (here is a pic of it looking totally red) .  I'm a big fan of the red/ pink color family, so whichever way it swings at any given moment,  it works for me


----------



## duoduoo

DYH said:


> I thought i was on ban island for a while after my GT k28 in jan.. then this came along (didnt even wait long enough to take a pix of it by itself!). Happiest color!!
> 
> View attachment 4369610


What a stunning color, may I ask for the complete name for the bag? Is this a Evelyn III or sellier?


----------



## pasdedeux1

duoduoo said:


> What a stunning color, may I ask for the complete name for the bag? Is this a Evelyn III or sellier?


This is the Evelyne III in the TPM (16) size. Looks like Jaune de Naples with Amazone (white/yellow) strap.


----------



## De sac

Sakura198427 said:


> I can totally see how Rose Extreme can be seen as watermelon red.   This color looks very different under different lightings (here is a pic of it looking totally red) .  I'm a big fan of the red/ pink color family, so whichever way it swings at any given moment,  it works for me
> View attachment 4370301



Divine


----------



## MdRs

Sakura198427 said:


> I can totally see how Rose Extreme can be seen as watermelon red.   This color looks very different under different lightings (here is a pic of it looking totally red) .  I'm a big fan of the red/ pink color family, so whichever way it swings at any given moment,  it works for me
> View attachment 4370301


Wow! That is a keeper...looks fun yet timeless. Congrats


----------



## duoduoo

pasdedeux1 said:


> This is the Evelyne III in the TPM (16) size. Looks like Jaune de Naples with Amazone (white/yellow) strap.


Thanks very much!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sakura198427 said:


> Epsom Kelly 28 sellier in Rose Extreme with GHW.  I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370198



LOVE!!! Major congrats, Sakura!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Speaking of rose extreme - snagged today in West Palm Beach. Evelyne PM in rose extreme.


----------



## MdRs

pasdedeux1 said:


> Speaking of rose extreme - snagged today in West Palm Beach. Evelyne PM in rose extreme.


It’s a really gorgeous bag!


----------



## DYH

pasdedeux1 said:


> This is the Evelyne III in the TPM (16) size. Looks like Jaune de Naples with Amazone (white/yellow) strap.


spot on!!!


----------



## shuemacher

Was hesitant with the size but couldn’t say no... 
BBB 30 PHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sakura198427 said:


> I can totally see how Rose Extreme can be seen as watermelon red.   This color looks very different under different lightings (here is a pic of it looking totally red) .  I'm a big fan of the red/ pink color family, so whichever way it swings at any given moment,  it works for me
> View attachment 4370301


LOVE IT!!!!!!!! Soooo goooood with gold!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

shuemacher said:


> Was hesitant with the size but couldn’t say no...
> BBB 30 PHW
> View attachment 4370431
> View attachment 4370432


Wow!  Love!


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4369747
> 
> 
> Here’s another pic next to blue electric. I would say it’s green with blue undertones but looks more green in real life than in the pic (my pic shows more of the blue undertones)



I have the same rodeo. When I first saw it I thought it was blue paon! Gorgeous color.


----------



## Notorious Pink

dooneybaby said:


> Wow, that's better than Christmas Day!



Soooooo awesome! Mauve Sylvestre mini K GHW???? [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sakura198427 said:


> Epsom Kelly 28 sellier in Rose Extreme with GHW.  I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370198



Omg this picture. Rose Extreme is gorgeous!!! Must see this IRL. I love watermelon and if it’s just a touch pink I might fall in love [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Sakura198427 said:


> Epsom Kelly 28 sellier in Rose Extreme with GHW.  I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370198


Wow, such vibrant pretty colour! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

shuemacher said:


> Was hesitant with the size but couldn’t say no...
> BBB 30 PHW
> View attachment 4370431
> View attachment 4370432


wowwwww my HG B! Gorgeous BBB! Super congrats!


----------



## Kkho

Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon. 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## acrowcounted

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Ahhhhh she's GORGEOUS!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


HOLY MOSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That is one exquisite lizzie!!!!! Love it and that sheen has me drooling!!!
With the price increase, do you mind sharing what this bag retails for now???


----------



## Sakura198427

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


OMG, such a beautiful color!


----------



## Cookiefiend

shuemacher said:


> Was hesitant with the size but couldn’t say no...
> BBB 30 PHW
> View attachment 4370431
> View attachment 4370432


Wow wow wow! It's beautiful!


----------



## moonstone

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


That's amazing. Wow, I didn't even know they made larger bags in Lizzard


----------



## Gigllee

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Wowzers! This is too stunning for words? Congrats


----------



## harrietvane

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Oh my, what a stunning beauty!


----------



## csetcos

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Omg- this is stunning. Really, really gorgeous. Congrats!!!


----------



## Birkinitis

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


I'm over the moon for you that bag is perfection! Any chance you'll update in the 2019 price thread?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Congratulations!!! I have never seen BS in Lizzard, it’s beautiful.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


What a BEAUT!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Oh my! what a beautiful Lizzy! The colour is GORGEOUS! Many many congrats!


----------



## Summerof89

Sakura198427 said:


> Epsom Kelly 28 sellier in Rose Extreme with GHW.  I'm over the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4370198



This is my fav colour !


----------



## TresBeauHermes

After years of pulling up my trousers every 15 min for years and years, and  with the enabling of ...um...no...."encouragement" of @NOIRetMoi , I got these 2 belts.
I now understand why people wear belts 
Belt = less food minus less goofy moves


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> After years of pulling up my trousers every 15 min for years and years, and  with the enabling of ...um...no...."encouragement" of @NOIRetMoi , I got these 2 belts.
> I now understand why people wear belts
> Belt = less food minus less goofy moves
> View attachment 4371412


Twins!!!! 
You’re going to have a lot of fun with them. It’s an extra accessory to add a little oomph to any outfit and these are especially fun because of the interchangeable straps.
Glad I was able to *ahem* help you


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Let me pick jaw up and put it back in place so I can articulate ‘Congratulations’!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

NOIRetMoi said:


> Twins!!!!
> You’re going to have a lot of fun with them. It’s an extra accessory to add a little oomph to any outfit and these are especially fun because of the interchangeable straps.
> Glad I was able to *ahem* help you


Thanks NeM!
I know I can count on you whenever I have to find H things that I didn't know I needed!


----------



## carlinha

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


OMG help .  i can't breathe


----------



## ayc

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


OMG!  !! WHAT A BEAUTY!!  CONGRATS!!
I have been asking my SA for a Lizzie B but My SA said have not seen Lizzie for long time!  Hopefully coming back!!


----------



## carlinha

Sakura198427 said:


> I can totally see how Rose Extreme can be seen as watermelon red.   This color looks very different under different lightings (here is a pic of it looking totally red) .  I'm a big fan of the red/ pink color family, so whichever way it swings at any given moment,  it works for me
> View attachment 4370301



i totally agree, i recently got a bag in RE also, and i just love it!!!


----------



## carlinha

pasdedeux1 said:


> Speaking of rose extreme - snagged today in West Palm Beach. Evelyne PM in rose extreme.


such a yummy color, congrats!!


----------



## carlinha

TresBeauHermes said:


> After years of pulling up my trousers every 15 min for years and years, and  with the enabling of ...um...no...."encouragement" of @NOIRetMoi , I got these 2 belts.
> I now understand why people wear belts
> Belt = less food minus less goofy moves
> View attachment 4371412


what a cool buckle, i am loving the H with wings!


----------



## Vhermes212

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


insane!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

carlinha said:


> what a cool buckle, i am loving the H with wings!


Thank you! carlinha


----------



## NOIRetMoi

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thanks NeM!
> I know I can count on you whenever I have to find H things that I didn't know I needed!


Always!


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4371032
> 
> Picked up my B30 blue sapphire ghw Lizzie ! Over the moon.
> Thanks for letting me share.


This is amazing.. Everything is just perfection from the size color and hardware.. Congratulation on getting this beauty...


----------



## periogirl28

ayc said:


> OMG!  !! WHAT A BEAUTY!!  CONGRATS!!
> I have been asking my SA for a Lizzie B but My SA said have not seen Lizzie for long time!  Hopefully coming back!!


Lizzie is definitely back. Paris has sold B25s in a Red (not sure which, poss Exotique) and in Ombré, there is Saphir in size 25 and 30 at the moment.


----------



## westcoastgal

shuemacher said:


> Was hesitant with the size but couldn’t say no...
> BBB 30 PHW
> View attachment 4370431
> View attachment 4370432


Really special bag!


----------



## 1LV

allure244 said:


> I also got bags in the same color as you - jaune de naples and vert verone Evelyne tpms. Also picked up a vert cypress and vert Verone rodeo pm.
> 
> View attachment 4368579


Love these little beauties!


----------



## Amka

I missed out on the petit H event in Hong Kong last year, and I have been drooling over those cute doggie charms released during that event for a while, so imagine my excitement when I saw the charms pop up on the USA Hermes site, and how much more thrilled I was to receive my orders and find out that they are in colors I love!!!


I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.

On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.


----------



## Meta

Amka said:


> I missed out on the petit H event in Hong Kong last year, and I have been drooling over those cute doggie charms released during that event for a while, so imagine my excitement when I saw the charms pop up on the USA Hermes site, and how much more thrilled I was to receive my orders and find out that they are in colors I love!!!
> View attachment 4372271
> 
> I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.
> 
> On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.


 Love them all! So cute!  Please do share this in the petit H thread as well.


----------



## Amka

Meta said:


> Love them all! So cute!  Please do share this in the petit H thread as well.


Thank you! I will


----------



## ayc

periogirl28 said:


> Lizzie is definitely back. Paris has sold B25s in a Red (not sure which, poss Exotique) and in Ombré, there is Saphir in size 25 and 30 at the moment.


thanks for info!! so excited!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Amka said:


> I missed out on the petit H event in Hong Kong last year, and I have been drooling over those cute doggie charms released during that event for a while, so imagine my excitement when I saw the charms pop up on the USA Hermes site, and how much more thrilled I was to receive my orders and find out that they are in colors I love!!!
> View attachment 4372271
> 
> I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.
> 
> On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.


Love these! I just ordered the Dachshund!


----------



## Sakura198427

My amazing SA helped me find this Silk'in compact wallet in Mauve Sylvestre with Jaune de Naples colored Equateur print interior.   Such a whimsical and fun item.   Everytime I open up my wallet, I'll see monkeys, lol.


----------



## sf_newyorker

I went to pick up my arrow losange, and my partner in crime SA happened to be there. So I ended up adding a gold mini dog rghw and lavender leopard Twilly. The latter, I was torn between navy and lavender. My diabolical SA looked at me straight on and said: but the lavender will look so good against your navy k (my wishlist bag).


----------



## PIPET83

Hello[emoji120][emoji120][emoji521] B 25 swift Capucine GHW.. thank you


----------



## etoile de mer

Amka said:


> I missed out on the petit H event in Hong Kong last year, and I have been drooling over those cute doggie charms released during that event for a while, so imagine my excitement when I saw the charms pop up on the USA Hermes site, and how much more thrilled I was to receive my orders and find out that they are in colors I love!!!
> View attachment 4372271
> 
> I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.
> 
> On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.



I love your adorable  collection, and all in beautiful colors!  So tempting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## miriam_y

Went to Osaka for my birthday trip this year and got this new to me vintage Kelly 32 in Ardennes leather.


----------



## jen943

Amka said:


> I missed out on the petit H event in Hong Kong last year, and I have been drooling over those cute doggie charms released during that event for a while, so imagine my excitement when I saw the charms pop up on the USA Hermes site, and how much more thrilled I was to receive my orders and find out that they are in colors I love!!!
> View attachment 4372271
> 
> I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.
> 
> On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.


Love your collection of pups!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Amka said:


> I missed out on the petit H event in Hong Kong last year, and I have been drooling over those cute doggie charms released during that event for a while, so imagine my excitement when I saw the charms pop up on the USA Hermes site, and how much more thrilled I was to receive my orders and find out that they are in colors I love!!!
> View attachment 4372271
> 
> I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.
> 
> On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.


They are all so cute!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4372985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to pick up my arrow losange, and my partner in crime SA happened to be there. So I ended up adding a gold mini dog rghw and lavender leopard Twilly. The latter, I was torn between navy and lavender. My diabolical SA looked at me straight on and said: but the lavender will look so good against your navy k (my wishlist bag).


Gorgeous Haul! Congrats! Love your new scarf, mini dog, and I love the lavender Leopard!  Does this mean you might get your navy K next semester?????


----------



## sf_newyorker

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous Haul! Congrats! Love your new scarf, mini dog, and I love the lavender Leopard!  Does this mean you might get your navy K next semester?????


One can hope! I’m in it for the long haul, and the waiting and waiting is worth it. And I’m all about managing expectations.  It’s so interesting to hear my SA reconfirm the utter scarcity of K’s at my location, particularly mini, pochette and 25’s. With the 28, she sounds more confident than I feel. Maybe that’s a good thing.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Amka said:


> I missed out on the petit H event in Hong Kong last year, and I have been drooling over those cute doggie charms released during that event for a while, so imagine my excitement when I saw the charms pop up on the USA Hermes site, and how much more thrilled I was to receive my orders and find out that they are in colors I love!!!
> View attachment 4372271
> 
> I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.
> 
> On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.



I’m not a dog person or a petit H fan, but those doggies are adorable.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> One can hope! I’m in it for the long haul, and the waiting and waiting is worth it. And I’m all about managing expectations.  It’s so interesting to hear my SA reconfirm the utter scarcity of K’s at my location, particularly mini, pochette and 25’s. With the 28, she sounds more confident than I feel. Maybe that’s a good thing.


Thats a very good strategy!  Makes that screamed-when-I-got-the-call justifiable huh?
I'm not a VIP so I did the "Throw Spaghetti onto a Wall" strategy; I gave my SA a list of bags on my Wishlist, hoping  one might stick onto the wall that I can get
I heard similar things in general; Pochette, Cut, Mini, K25 are all very hard to get due to small bag popularity.
Looking forward to your future navy K reveal! It will be GORGEOUS!


----------



## sf_newyorker

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thats a very good strategy!  Makes that screamed-when-I-got-the-call justifiable huh?
> I'm not a VIP so I did the "Throw Spaghetti onto a Wall" strategy; I gave my SA a list of bags on my Wishlist, hoping  one might stick onto the wall that I can get
> I heard similar things in general; Pochette, Cut, Mini, K25 are all very hard to get due to small bag popularity.
> Looking forward to your future navy K reveal! It will be GORGEOUS!


Lady, I’m far from VIP so I’ve got that spaghetti concept in place as well! Sadly all my choices popular neutrals


----------



## bagnut1

Amka said:


> I missed out on the petit H event in Hong Kong last year, and I have been drooling over those cute doggie charms released during that event for a while, so imagine my excitement when I saw the charms pop up on the USA Hermes site, and how much more thrilled I was to receive my orders and find out that they are in colors I love!!!
> View attachment 4372271
> 
> I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.
> 
> On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.


Gorgeous, and you have inspired me to order one of these - fingers crossed color is good for me!


----------



## Amka

bagnut1 said:


> Gorgeous, and you have inspired me to order one of these - fingers crossed color is good for me!


Sending you some good luck 
I hope you will get a color that you’ll love!


----------



## peppers90

Royal Loafers!


----------



## lynne_ross

My first baby birkin 25 in blue indigo. I was really nervous about getting a swift bag but this one was in my perfect specs so I thought I would give it a try. I can not believe how light the bag is and I am lucky my arm is thin enough to arm carry the bag.


----------



## ladysarah

lynne_ross said:


> My first baby birkin 25 in blue indigo. I was really nervous about getting a swift bag but this one was in my perfect specs so I thought I would give it a try. I can not believe how light the bag is and I am lucky my arm is thin enough to arm carry the bag.


Swift is just beautiful! If I were to be offers any item in swift I’d grab it and run. It’s has the beauty of a smooth leather l, it’s buttery soft and much more resilient than people give it credit for. The very best


----------



## lynne_ross

ladysarah said:


> Swift is just beautiful! If I were to be offers any item in swift I’d grab it and run. It’s has the beauty of a smooth leather l, it’s buttery soft and much more resilient than people give it credit for. The very best


That is good to hear. It feels so delicate but I love the look of the smooth leather. Thx!


----------



## GoldFish8

lynne_ross said:


> My first baby birkin 25 in blue indigo. I was really nervous about getting a swift bag but this one was in my perfect specs so I thought I would give it a try. I can not believe how light the bag is and I am lucky my arm is thin enough to arm carry the bag.


Wow that is a gorgeous blue!!! I haven’t heard much about blue indigo, please forgive my ignorance here, but is it a seasonal color? And is it lighter than blue nuit? This looks like the perfect shade of blue!


----------



## PIPET83

lynne_ross said:


> My first baby birkin 25 in blue indigo. I was really nervous about getting a swift bag but this one was in my perfect specs so I thought I would give it a try. I can not believe how light the bag is and I am lucky my arm is thin enough to arm carry the bag.



Wooow, we have the same experience with swift... I was surprised about the weight and also the color... I was scared too but impossible to say no. It is beautiful..[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji813]️


----------



## lynne_ross

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow that is a gorgeous blue!!! I haven’t heard much about blue indigo, please forgive my ignorance here, but is it a seasonal color? And is it lighter than blue nuit? This looks like the perfect shade of blue!


Thx! I bought this bag resale - it is actually my first h resale purchase. It is from 2017 and is pristine. I don’t know much about the colour, I suspect it is like raisin where it comes and goes in production. I would say it is darker than blue nuit - at least the bags I have seen. It looks black indoors and you can see a hint of blue in outdoor light.


----------



## GoldFish8

lynne_ross said:


> Thx! I bought this bag resale - it is actually my first h resale purchase. It is from 2017 and is pristine. I don’t know much about the colour, I suspect it is like raisin where it comes and goes in production. I would say it is darker than blue nuit - at least the bags I have seen. It looks black indoors and you can see a hint of blue in outdoor light.


It is absolutely stunning! If i ever ask for a Blue, this would be it! And I’m obsessed with swift leather in a birkin. Such a good find


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

lynne_ross said:


> My first baby birkin 25 in blue indigo. I was really nervous about getting a swift bag but this one was in my perfect specs so I thought I would give it a try. I can not believe how light the bag is and I am lucky my arm is thin enough to arm carry the bag.



Gorgeous!  Congrats!  That twilly is fabulous on her [emoji177]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

lynne_ross said:


> My first baby birkin 25 in blue indigo. I was really nervous about getting a swift bag but this one was in my perfect specs so I thought I would give it a try. I can not believe how light the bag is and I am lucky my arm is thin enough to arm carry the bag.


So pretty! many congrats!


----------



## shuemacher

lynne_ross said:


> My first baby birkin 25 in blue indigo. I was really nervous about getting a swift bag but this one was in my perfect specs so I thought I would give it a try. I can not believe how light the bag is and I am lucky my arm is thin enough to arm carry the bag.



Congratulations!!! Such a great bag!!!! Wish you best time with it [emoji8]
I’m waiting on the BI b35  phw but in a new leather (cant remember the exact name of it) as a podium order... and now i just cant wait!!! [emoji51][emoji27]


----------



## shuemacher

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow that is a gorgeous blue!!! I haven’t heard much about blue indigo, please forgive my ignorance here, but is it a seasonal color? And is it lighter than blue nuit? This looks like the perfect shade of blue!



I believe the bleu nuit had just a tad bit more of blue in it. Please see the colour reference thread for pictures, im pretty sure ive seen this comparison.


----------



## lynne_ross

shuemacher said:


> Congratulations!!! Such a great bag!!!! Wish you best time with it [emoji8]
> I’m waiting on the BI b35  phw but in a new leather (cant remember the exact name of it) as a podium order... and now i just cant wait!!! [emoji51][emoji27]


Thanks. I hope your BI arrived soon!


----------



## westcoastgal

lynne_ross said:


> My first baby birkin 25 in blue indigo. I was really nervous about getting a swift bag but this one was in my perfect specs so I thought I would give it a try. I can not believe how light the bag is and I am lucky my arm is thin enough to arm carry the bag.


Lovely color. Beautiful!


----------



## Toronto Carre

peppers90 said:


> Royal Loafers!
> 
> View attachment 4373999



This picture makes me so happy! I love the colours and everything in it.


----------



## Kkho

Birkinitis said:


> I'm over the moon for you that bag is perfection! Any chance you'll update in the 2019 price thread?





Israeli_Flava said:


> HOLY MOSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!That is one exquisite lizzie!!!!! Love it and that sheen has me drooling!!!
> With the price increase, do you mind sharing what this bag retails for now???



Sorry for the late reply but I am not as active as I was before on PurseForum.
Anyway this is from my local Singapore store and it’s $28800 sgd for my B30. I was nosy and asked for the price of the b25 and it is $24400.


----------



## Vhermes212

Purchases in the last 2 months  
Lime Oran sandals
White tivoli sandals
Black calvi case
Brides de gala scarf 
Pop up book
White/etouoe belt with rose gold buckle


----------



## Rami00

I am absolutely in love with carnet d’equateur. Planning to mix and match..
I mean look at the details


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Rami00 said:


> I am absolutely in love with carnet d’equateur. Planning to mix and match..
> I mean look at the details



Simply magnificent!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> After years of pulling up my trousers every 15 min for years and years, and  with the enabling of ...um...no...."encouragement" of @NOIRetMoi , I got these 2 belts.
> I now understand why people wear belts
> Belt = less food minus less goofy moves
> View attachment 4371412


Oooh I love both! Question about the H buckle with the wings, can you buy it on it's own? Does it detach like other H buckles? 

See, if your pants are falling down, you are skinny!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Oooh I love both! Question about the H buckle with the wings, can you buy it on it's own? Does it detach like other H buckles?
> 
> See, if your pants are falling down, you are skinny!


ahahahaha It falls because I have no waist!
I asked about buying buckle on its own, and I was told the buckle with the wings has to be purchased with a strap (kit).
The buckle does detach so you can switch straps.
Yay! soon to be buckle twinsies!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rami00 said:


> I am absolutely in love with carnet d’equateur. Planning to mix and match..
> I mean look at the details


Gosh, that is sooooooo pretty! the details are amazing!


----------



## jaz_o

Finally had time to swing by H to pick up my Bastia coin purse in mauve sylvestre that arrived last month. [emoji51] Of course, I also picked up a twilly, because I can't say no to my lovely SA. [emoji23]


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> ahahahaha It falls because I have no waist!
> I asked about buying buckle on its own, and I was told the buckle with the wings has to be purchased with a strap (kit).
> The buckle does detach so you can switch straps.
> Yay! soon to be buckle twinsies!


Oh yeah, that belt needs to be in my life  
What colors did you choose on the leather? I have so many leather belt pieces from H already that I hope they have something pretty that I don't own but can use


----------



## bagidiotic

jaz_o said:


> Finally had time to swing by H to pick up my Bastia coin purse in mauve sylvestre that arrived last month. [emoji51] Of course, I also picked up a twilly, because I can't say no to my lovely SA. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4375800


Such a sweet bastia


----------



## grapegravity

Gambade long necklace in rosegold!


----------



## bagidiotic

grapegravity said:


> Gambade long necklace in rosegold!
> View attachment 4375837


Love this collection


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> Finally had time to swing by H to pick up my Bastia coin purse in mauve sylvestre that arrived last month. [emoji51] Of course, I also picked up a twilly, because I can't say no to my lovely SA. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4375800


Pretty colours! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh yeah, that belt needs to be in my life
> What colors did you choose on the leather? I have so many leather belt pieces from H already that I hope they have something pretty that I don't own but can use


Yay! I think this belt is perfect for you! 
I got the Sombrero Bleu Obscur (I thought it was black!)/Blue Agate colour. Luckily men's do have couple of interesting looking colours and colour combo, so hopefully your store will have them, or they can find them for you? 
Looking forward to your post!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Rami00 said:


> I am absolutely in love with carnet d’equateur. Planning to mix and match..
> I mean look at the details



A Leopard stalking my “food”—who wouldn’t love that!?!


----------



## catsinthebag

grapegravity said:


> Gambade long necklace in rosegold!
> View attachment 4375837



I haven’t seen this line before. I’d love to see a mod shot if you’re so inclined!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> Gambade long necklace in rosegold!
> View attachment 4375837


This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## labellavita27

Sakura198427 said:


> My amazing SA helped me find this Silk'in compact wallet in Mauve Sylvestre with Jaune de Naples colored Equateur print interior.   Such a whimsical and fun item.   Everytime I open up my wallet, I'll see monkeys, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372906
> View attachment 4372907
> View attachment 4372908



I’m considering this wallet, currently use the LV epi zippy coin. How do you like it so far?


----------



## Sakura198427

labellavita27 said:


> I’m considering this wallet, currently use the LV epi zippy coin. How do you like it so far?


This is my second silk'in compact.   Got my first one last year in November, and have been using it everyday.  It's amazing.   Super light weight, and pretty inside out. The silk is reinforced, and so far seems very durable.


----------



## grapegravity

catsinthebag said:


> I haven’t seen this line before. I’d love to see a mod shot if you’re so inclined!


Here you dear!


----------



## grapegravity

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is gorgeous!!!


Thank you! Had to get this after seeing your gorgeous RG collection on Insta


----------



## Goodfrtune

grapegravity said:


> Here you dear!
> View attachment 4376143
> View attachment 4376144
> View attachment 4376146



It looks beautiful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

grapegravity said:


> Thank you! Had to get this after seeing your gorgeous RG collection on Insta


Ohhhhh niiiice! Glad to provide some inspiration heehee RG makes me weak


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Yay! I think this belt is perfect for you!
> I got the Sombrero Bleu Obscur (I thought it was black!)/Blue Agate colour. Luckily men's do have couple of interesting looking colours and colour combo, so hopefully your store will have them, or they can find them for you?
> Looking forward to your post!


I bought 2 online last night based on your excellent enabling 
Bleu Electrique/noir and étain/noir. I didn't see your color online. I thought yours was noir/bleu de Prusse.


----------



## Rami00

Jbizzybeetle said:


> A Leopard stalking my “food”—who wouldn’t love that!?!


I am mixing and matching the plates..so it would be leopard and birdies stalking my food LMAO.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Rami00 said:


> I am mixing and matching the plates..so it would be leopard and birdies stalking my food LMAO.



Those birds look a bit Hitchcockian to me . Hang onto your scarf!


----------



## grapegravity

Goodfrtune said:


> It looks beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> I bought 2 online last night based on your excellent enabling
> Bleu Electrique/noir and étain/noir. I didn't see your color online. I thought yours was noir/bleu de Prusse.


Bwahahahaha "Excellent enabling" 
I didn't know twisting your little pinky toe for a second could be so effective! 
Ooooh BE sounds really nice!  Mod pic pleaaaaassssseeee
I bought mine at H store. I pointed at this strap and said, "This one please",  thinking it was Noir/Prusse. I didn't know it was B Obscur/B Agate until I checked my receipt when you asked for the colour (good thing I checked!).

Bleu Obscur turned out to be a very very dark blue.  I think the Bleu Agate side looks slightly lighter than Prusse.
I took pics of the Bleu Obscur  in direct sunlight and in shade (the other strap is Noir for comparison).
The pic in shade is more IRL. 
I think it's one of those H's Jedi Mind Trick chameleon colours:


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Bwahahahaha "Excellent enabling"
> I didn't know twisting your little pinky toe for a second could be so effective!
> Ooooh BE sounds really nice!  Mod pic pleaaaaassssseeee
> I bought mine at H store. I pointed at this strap and said, "This one please",  thinking it was Noir/Prusse. I didn't know it was B Obscur/B Agate until I checked my receipt when you asked for the colour (good thing I checked!).
> 
> Bleu Obscur turned out to be a very very dark blue.  I think the Bleu Agate side looks slightly lighter than Prusse.
> I took pics of the Bleu Obscur  in direct sunlight and in shade (the other strap is Noir for comparison).
> The pic in shade is more IRL.
> I think it's one of those H's Jedi Mind Trick chameleon colours:
> View attachment 4376282
> 
> View attachment 4376283


Wow! That's like magic, Hermes color magic that is 
And what can I say? I'm easy.....(to enable!)


----------



## Nerja

Rami00 said:


> I am mixing and matching the plates..so it would be leopard and birdies stalking my food LMAO.


Well, if those birds are like my bird, they will be begging for your food!    those are my favorite dinner plates!


----------



## catsinthebag

grapegravity said:


> Here you dear!
> View attachment 4376143
> View attachment 4376144
> View attachment 4376146



Thanks! What a great necklace — it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## grapegravity

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks! What a great necklace — it looks beautiful on you!


Thank you! Can't wait to wear it when the weather is nicer!


----------



## StylishMD

My first belt! Reversible with yellow gold buckle


----------



## xxDxx

New goodies


----------



## Hillychristie

TresBeauHermes said:


> Bwahahahaha "Excellent enabling"
> I didn't know twisting your little pinky toe for a second could be so effective!
> Ooooh BE sounds really nice!  Mod pic pleaaaaassssseeee
> I bought mine at H store. I pointed at this strap and said, "This one please",  thinking it was Noir/Prusse. I didn't know it was B Obscur/B Agate until I checked my receipt when you asked for the colour (good thing I checked!).
> 
> Bleu Obscur turned out to be a very very dark blue.  I think the Bleu Agate side looks slightly lighter than Prusse.
> I took pics of the Bleu Obscur  in direct sunlight and in shade (the other strap is Noir for comparison).
> The pic in shade is more IRL.
> I think it's one of those H's Jedi Mind Trick chameleon colours:
> View attachment 4376282
> 
> View attachment 4376283


Bleu obscur looks interesting... will bear that in mind for my mini C belt. Wonder if any bag comes in this colour too?


----------



## RBoricua

Just visited Hermes Orlando! Woohoo! I am adding to my H glassware and purchased the Bleus d'Ailleurs mug. 

I am so happy they are finally closer to home! Bye Palm Beach!


----------



## crisbac

A big surprise from my lovely SA!  I was asking her if she had the Eye Curiosite charm in stock... And instead, she had the Curiosite Kit!  


I'm anxiously waiting for the H cord now!


----------



## crisbac

And a big surprise from DH for our wedding anniversary!  Oran sandals!


----------



## meowlett

crisbac said:


> A big surprise from my lovely SA!  I was asking her if she had the Eye Curiosite charm in stock... And instead, she had the Curiosite Kit!
> View attachment 4376950
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for the H cord now!


Congrats!
But I should pretend that I did not see this.  This is exactly why this forum is so enabling.


----------



## crisbac

meowlett said:


> Congrats!
> But I should pretend that I did not see this.  This is exactly why this forum is so enabling.


Thank you, meowlett!  Exactly!


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> A big surprise from my lovely SA!  I was asking her if she had the Eye Curiosite charm in stock... And instead, she had the Curiosite Kit!
> View attachment 4376950
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for the H cord now!


Beautiful!   please share the full ensemble when you receive the H cord!


----------



## Vanu

adb said:


> H Oz mules
> View attachment 4364789


How do you like them??
Are they comfortable?


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Beautiful!   please share the full ensemble when you receive the H cord!


Thank you, dear Nerja!  Yes, I promise I'll post pics as soon as I get it!


----------



## Mydu

My first Hermes purchase ever! Evelyne 29 in Etoupe and a twilly [emoji5]


----------



## odette57

Vanu said:


> How do you like them??
> Are they comfortable?


Not original poster, but I have the oz mules and they are very comfortable.  No break in at all.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Grabbed some small goodies^ 
Bastia & Quadrige Bayadere Twilly


----------



## NOIRetMoi

peppers90 said:


> Royal Loafers!
> 
> View attachment 4373999


I’m not a hot pink person, but those loafers could definitely be a gateway to a full blown pink addiction 
I’d have to proceed with extreme caution because I love pastels and Paris loafers are very comfortable.


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> A big surprise from my lovely SA!  I was asking her if she had the Eye Curiosite charm in stock... And instead, she had the Curiosite Kit!
> View attachment 4376950
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for the H cord now!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

Cris my dearest friend!  Congrats!!! The kit is superb  We share our lovely SA and she is really magnifíque  We are lucky ma chère @crisbac


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> And a big surprise from DH for our wedding anniversary!  Oran sandals!
> View attachment 4376974



Happy Anniversary my dearest @crisbac ! You know I love Oran sandals! And in Gold color are a classic my friend!  Bisous!


----------



## DR2014

I’m in Orlando for spring break (!!!) and spontaneously bought this cute Aline mini bag in rose azalee!  I’m so excited, first H bag in a fun color.  Not that neutrals aren’t fun.... but you guys know what I mean!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hillychristie said:


> Bleu obscur looks interesting... will bear that in mind for my mini C belt. Wonder if any bag comes in this colour too?


That crossed my mind too! Blue and black bag in one?  It would be one of those chameleon bags that we can drool over for sure


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> A big surprise from my lovely SA!  I was asking her if she had the Eye Curiosite charm in stock... And instead, she had the Curiosite Kit!
> View attachment 4376950
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for the H cord now!





crisbac said:


> And a big surprise from DH for our wedding anniversary!  Oran sandals!
> View attachment 4376974


Those charms are so cute! Maybe you can wear them with your whistle?
And Super Duper congrats on your wedding anniversary! Your DH is a darling to have gotten you those beautiful sandals!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Cris my dearest friend!  Congrats!!! The kit is superb  We share our lovely SA and she is really magnifíque  We are lucky ma chère @crisbac





PetiteParisChic said:


> Happy Anniversary my dearest @crisbac ! You know I love Oran sandals! And in Gold color are a classic my friend!  Bisous!


Thank you very much, my dear PetiteParisChic!  Yes, our SA is awesome! We are so lucky to have her! 
And I'm thinking about adding a pair of black Orans to my wish list now...! They are so comfy!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

FINALLY GOT THE ALL BLACK RODEO!!


----------



## Prufrock613

crisbac said:


> And a big surprise from DH for our wedding anniversary!  Oran sandals!
> View attachment 4376974


Congrats on your anniversary and congrats to a great husband❤️...psst...can you have your husband call my husband?


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Those charms are so cute! Maybe you can wear them with your whistle?
> And Super Duper congrats on your wedding anniversary! Your DH is a darling to have gotten you those beautiful sandals!


Thank you so much, my dear TresBeauHermes!  Wearing the charms together is a great idea! I saw MaiTai posted some pics in her blog showing the FSH windows and there were necklaces with the Chest, the Flask, the Eye and the Whistle together. 



Pics from: http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2017/05/hermes-spring-windows.html
And so true, DH is a darling! He knows I like Oran sandals a lot and he asked my lovely SA for help!


----------



## crisbac

Prufrock613 said:


> Congrats on your anniversary and congrats to a great husband❤️...psst...can you have your husband call my husband?


Thank you very much, dear Prufrock613!  Hahaha! I'll tell DH to give him a call!


----------



## crisbac

LovingTheOrange said:


> FINALLY GOT THE ALL BLACK RODEO!!
> 
> View attachment 4377537


Huge congrats, LovingTheOrange!  The black Rodeo is special! And your pic is so cute!


----------



## Toronto Carre

Rami00 said:


> I am mixing and matching the plates..so it would be leopard and birdies stalking my food LMAO.


Rami! I am try to avoid going down the slippery tableware slope but your pictures are not helping. I LOVE Carnets d'Equateur.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4377479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in Orlando for spring break (!!!) and spontaneously bought this cute Aline mini bag in rose azalee!  I’m so excited, first H bag in a fun color.  Not that neutrals aren’t fun.... but you guys know what I mean!


 
So cute!


----------



## Otis31

Amka said:


> I missed out on the petit H event in Hong Kong last year, and I have been drooling over those cute doggie charms released during that event for a while, so imagine my excitement when I saw the charms pop up on the USA Hermes site, and how much more thrilled I was to receive my orders and find out that they are in colors I love!!!
> View attachment 4372271
> 
> I was worried that I might get some of the leftover charms in crappy colors from the event, but I guess they made a new batch with pretty colors.
> 
> On a side note: All the packaging I received this time lacked the petit H confitti leather tag on the ribbon. I really wish USA Hermes packing was more consistent, but since they sent me nice colors, I guess I can overlook this exclusion.



I just ordered the poodle one.  As a dog mom (2 toy poodles), I just couldn’t resist!


----------



## MotoChiq

I blame this one on Instagram. RGHW glove clip.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> FINALLY GOT THE ALL BLACK RODEO!!
> 
> View attachment 4377537


Wow contrats! and that micro B  charm on a charm? Its too cute!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> I blame this one on Instagram. RGHW glove clip.
> 
> View attachment 4377825
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377826


I didn't know they came in RGHW! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Thank you so much, my dear TresBeauHermes!  Wearing the charms together is a great idea! I saw MaiTai posted some pics in her blog showing the FSH windows and there were necklaces with the Chest, the Flask, the Eye and the Whistle together.
> View attachment 4377567
> View attachment 4377568
> 
> Pics from: http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2017/05/hermes-spring-windows.html
> And so true, DH is a darling! He knows I like Oran sandals a lot and he asked my lovely SA for help!


Wow, they look GORGEOUS together too! And so fun and unique! 
AND you did exactly what H did without even knowing! You are naturally chic! 
 Looking forward to your action pic! 
Going to look at the pics now....thank you for the link!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

New unplugged Losange - loving this - also bought two new pins, a heart clou and a gold medor - I shall post these when I get home


----------



## Aileenlnbh

miriam_y said:


> View attachment 4373351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Osaka for my birthday trip this year and got this new to me vintage Kelly 32 in Ardennes leather.



Ardennes is a fabulous leather - my absolute vintage fave


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> FINALLY GOT THE ALL BLACK RODEO!!
> 
> View attachment 4377537



It’s funny to see the rodeo bigger than the bag.


----------



## jaz_o

bagidiotic said:


> Such a sweet bastia





TresBeauHermes said:


> Pretty colours! Congrats!



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## jaz_o

crisbac said:


> A big surprise from my lovely SA!  I was asking her if she had the Eye Curiosite charm in stock... And instead, she had the Curiosite Kit!
> View attachment 4376950
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting for the H cord now!



Nice purchase!  My SA said she hopes she'll receive cords next month.


----------



## jaz_o

LovingTheOrange said:


> FINALLY GOT THE ALL BLACK RODEO!!
> 
> View attachment 4377537



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, they look GORGEOUS together too! And so fun and unique!
> AND you did exactly what H did without even knowing! You are naturally chic!
> Looking forward to your action pic!
> Going to look at the pics now....thank you for the link!


You are so kind, my dear TresBeauHermes!  And my pleasure! MaiTai's Picture Book is so inspiring!


----------



## crisbac

jaz_o said:


> Nice purchase!  My SA said she hopes she'll receive cords next month.


That's great news, jaz_o!  The Director in my local boutique said that the cords are on the way!  
My SA sent me pics of the bracelets (to attach the charms) but I'll wait for the cords...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> That's great news, jaz_o!  The Director in my local boutique said that the cords are on the way!
> My SA sent me pics of the bracelets (to attach the charms) but I'll wait for the cords...
> View attachment 4378258
> View attachment 4378259


Oh wow! H have bracelets for charms??
Oooooh, this forum is wayyyyy too enabling!


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh wow! H have bracelets for charms??
> *Oooooh, this forum is wayyyyy too enabling! *


Yes absolutely.  And the bracelets aren't new styles.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

crisbac said:


> That's great news, jaz_o!  The Director in my local boutique said that the cords are on the way!
> My SA sent me pics of the bracelets (to attach the charms) but I'll wait for the cords...
> View attachment 4378258
> View attachment 4378259


This is the bracelet that had a carriage lamp charm a few years ago?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> Yes absolutely.  And the bracelets aren't new styles.


Thank you for the info periogirl 
Where was ban island again?


----------



## meowlett

crisbac said:


> That's great news, jaz_o!  The Director in my local boutique said that the cords are on the way!
> My SA sent me pics of the bracelets (to attach the charms) but I'll wait for the cords...
> View attachment 4378258
> View attachment 4378259


I absolutely did not see this.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> I absolutely did not see this.



imagine this bracelet in....croc....


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you for the info periogirl
> Where was ban island again?


It’s where you will find me.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> It’s where you will find me.


I'll see you soon!


----------



## meowlett

TresBeauHermes said:


> imagine this bracelet in....croc....


You are horrible!!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

meowlett said:


> You are horrible!!!!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh wow! H have bracelets for charms??
> Oooooh, this forum is wayyyyy too enabling!


Yes, they do now!  The only thing that keeps me from getting one is that I may accidentally damage some charms if I have them in a bracelet... It has happened to me several times. 


Scarf and Glove said:


> This is the bracelet that had a carriage lamp charm a few years ago?


Yes! At first, when my SA said they had received the bracelets, I thought it was the bracelets with the charms! 


meowlett said:


> I absolutely did not see this.


Hahaha!  And I shouldn't have posted it, dear meowlett!


----------



## crisbac

Duplicate post. Please, delete.


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> I didn't know they came in RGHW! Congrats!



I actually asked for GHW, but my store only had RG. I think h.com had all three colors....


----------



## jaz_o

crisbac said:


> That's great news, jaz_o!  The Director in my local boutique said that the cords are on the way!
> My SA sent me pics of the bracelets (to attach the charms) but I'll wait for the cords...
> View attachment 4378258
> View attachment 4378259



Yay!!!!  We could get our cords around the same time!   I wonder if they'll release ones with rose gold hardware? [emoji848]

The design of the bracelets is unique, but I prefer CDC's. [emoji51]


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> imagine this bracelet in....croc....



Oooo, if they offer them in croc, I'd consider them. [emoji57]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> Oooo, if they offer them in croc, I'd consider them. [emoji57]


Me too!
Darn it! here I go again!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> I actually asked for GHW, but my store only had RG. I think h.com had all three colors....


3 colours? 
You are killing me~~~
And I don't even wear gloves!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Here are the two new pins, I will wear these on a jacket, holding a twilly wrapped around my straw fedora for summer and to hold my losange/cashmeres in place. The gold medor also matches my vintage black leather bracelet with medor stud so I’m very happy


----------



## Aileenlnbh

2nd pin - so cute


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Losange held with medor pin


----------



## crisbac

jaz_o said:


> Yay!!!!  We could get our cords around the same time!   I wonder if they'll release ones with rose gold hardware? [emoji848]
> 
> The design of the bracelets is unique, but I prefer CDC's. [emoji51]


I hope so too!!  And I hope I can score a cord with palladium hardware! 
I agree with you on the bracelets, dear jaz_o.


----------



## noegirl

crisbac said:


> I hope so too!!  And I hope I can score a cord with palladium hardware!
> I agree with you on the bracelets, dear jaz_o.




So how does this work. You buy the kit and then the cord separately?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Monique1004 said:


> It’s funny to see the rodeo bigger than the bag.


That's exactly what I thought hahahahaha mind reader!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Aileenlnbh said:


> Losange held with medor pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378903


Adorable! I have the heart hat pin in light pink. I have never seen the medor! So gorgeous on your scarf!


----------



## jaz_o

TresBeauHermes said:


> Me too!
> Darn it! here I go again!



We're enabling each other again! [emoji13]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

jaz_o said:


> We're enabling each other again! [emoji13]


Maybe we can go to ban island together holding hands... I'll bring champagne!
Going to post my Twilly I purchased couple of days ago to keep in context


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Maybe we can go to ban island together holding hands... I'll bring champagne!
> Going to post my Twilly I purchased couple of days ago to keep in context


I love it, dear TresBeauHermes! It's adorable!  Big congrats on scoring this twilly!


----------



## noegirl

crisbac said:


> Yes! That's it, exactly noegirl!  And you can attach the charms to a bracelet or to a cord.
> More eye candy from my SA: the flask and the lanterns...
> View attachment 4379515
> View attachment 4379516
> View attachment 4379517




Thank you for explaining. Now I want it with the eye and lanterns hahahahaha


----------



## crisbac

noegirl said:


> Thank you for explaining. Now I want it with the eye and lanterns hahahahaha


My pleasure!  Hahahaha!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Yes! That's it, exactly noegirl!  And you can attach the charms to a bracelet or to a cord.
> More eye candy from my SA: the flask and the lanterns...
> View attachment 4379515
> View attachment 4379516
> View attachment 4379517


Crisbac! You're killing me with these cute charms! 
Your enabling powers are too strong!
I have the flask (oval one) and its really cute (and useful)
Darn it, those lanterns are too cute!


----------



## noegirl

crisbac said:


> My pleasure!  Hahahaha!





TresBeauHermes said:


> Crisbac! You're killing me with these cute charms!
> Your enabling powers are too strong!
> I have the flask (oval one) and its really cute (and useful)
> Darn it, those lanterns are too cute!




I too feel the effects of the enabling hahaha and i just got my newest offer from my SA so my mind is scrambled now.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> I too feel the effects of the enabling hahaha and i just got my newest offer from my SA so my mind is scrambled now.


Ooooh your SA offered you something?
Noooooo I don't want to know! But I want to know....
Ban Island here I come!


----------



## sf_newyorker

noegirl said:


> I too feel the effects of the enabling hahaha and i just got my newest offer from my SA so my mind is scrambled now.


I want to know too! I’m a bereft spectator and need a jolt ‘H’appy.


----------



## noegirl

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ooooh your SA offered you something?
> Noooooo I don't want to know! But I want to know....
> Ban Island here I come!





sf_newyorker said:


> I want to know too! I’m a bereft spectator and need a jolt ‘H’appy.



Yesssss omg fauve Faubourg barenia b30 ghw!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

noegirl said:


> Yesssss omg fauve Faubourg barenia b30 ghw!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> I want to know too!* I’m a bereft spectator and need a jolt ‘H’appy.*


....says sf_newyorker,  who enabled us with gorgeous Losange, Cute mini dog, and lovely Les Leopard!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Yesssss omg fauve Faubourg barenia b30 ghw!!!


OMGOMGOMG!!! Whaaaaaa?????


----------



## noegirl

sf_newyorker said:


>



That’s exactly how I feel!!!





TresBeauHermes said:


> OMGOMGOMG!!! Whaaaaaa?????



Yessss I’m in shock!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> I love it, dear TresBeauHermes! It's adorable!  Big congrats on scoring this twilly!


Thank you Crisbac!


----------



## Suzil

TresBeauHermes said:


> Maybe we can go to ban island together holding hands... I'll bring champagne!
> Going to post my Twilly I purchased couple of days ago to keep in context


Do you mind sharing the name of this beautiful twilly?


----------



## sf_newyorker

TresBeauHermes said:


> ....says sf_newyorker,  who enabled us with gorgeous Losange, Cute mini dog, and lovely Les Leopard!


I was too late for the all the lovely tpms online y


noegirl said:


> That’s exactly how I feel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yessss I’m in shock!!!


On a more serious note, I wish you the best of luck on this decision. If you do say yes, what a luxurious piece to your collection. She’s going to be such a stunner dressed with a fun twilly for the season.


----------



## Suzil

noegirl said:


> Yesssss omg fauve Faubourg barenia b30 ghw!!!



what a fabulous offer!!! Please let us know what you decide !!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Suzil said:


> Do you mind sharing the name of this beautiful twilly?


Hi Suzil 
Sure! its Quadrige Bayadere.


----------



## noegirl

sf_newyorker said:


> I was too late for the all the lovely tpms online y
> 
> On a more serious note, I wish you the best of luck on this decision. If you do say yes, what a luxurious piece to your collection. She’s going to be such a stunner dressed with a fun twilly for the season.


Thank you dear! I’ll be seeing her Monday!! 



Suzil said:


> what a fabulous offer!!! Please let us know what you decide !!



I sure will!!!


----------



## MotoChiq

crisbac said:


> Yes! That's it, exactly noegirl!  And you can attach the charms to a bracelet or to a cord.
> More eye candy from my SA: the flask and the lanterns...
> View attachment 4379515
> View attachment 4379516
> View attachment 4379517



Love the flask. I wonder if you can hold some liquid in it [emoji12]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Love the flask. I wonder if you can hold some liquid in it


I have the older version (the oval one) which holds liquid like wine....oh....I mean perfume 
I'm sure the newer one is the same.


----------



## Suzil

TresBeauHermes said:


> Hi Suzil
> Sure! its Quadrige Bayadere.
> View attachment 4379706


Thank you so much!!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Crisbac! You're killing me with these cute charms!
> Your enabling powers are too strong!
> I have the flask (oval one) and its really cute (and useful)
> Darn it, those lanterns are too cute!


Hahaha!!  My SA is killing me with her pics! They are always so beautiful! 


TresBeauHermes said:


> Thank you Crisbac!


My pleasure!


----------



## crisbac

MotoChiq said:


> Love the flask. I wonder if you can hold some liquid in it [emoji12]


I think so. My SA mentioned that apart from being gorgeous, the flask can be useful too.


----------



## MotoChiq

TresBeauHermes said:


> I have the older version (the oval one) which holds liquid like wine....oh....I mean perfume
> I'm sure the newer one is the same.





crisbac said:


> I think so. My SA mentioned that apart from being gorgeous, the flask can be useful too.



Might need to ask my SA to track one down for me then....


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> I have the older version (the oval one) which holds liquid like wine....oh....I mean perfume
> I'm sure the newer one is the same.


----------



## GoldFish8

noegirl said:


> That’s exactly how I feel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yessss I’m in shock!!!


I wanna See?! Are you going to visit? BF holds such a special place in my heart  and with GHW ! So special!!


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> I wanna See?! Are you going to visit? BF holds such a special place in my heart  and with GHW ! So special!!




Yes I’m going to get her Monday!! I’ll post here then!


----------



## crisbac

MotoChiq said:


> Love the flask. I wonder if you can hold some liquid in it [emoji12]





TresBeauHermes said:


> I have the older version (the oval one) which holds liquid like wine....oh....I mean perfume
> I'm sure the newer one is the same.


My lovely SA has just confirmed it: you can put perfume in it!  Or some liquid, or wine...


----------



## MotoChiq

crisbac said:


> My lovely SA has just confirmed it: you can put perfume in it!  Or some liquid, or wine...



Fabulous! Do you telling me the Product number and name ?

TIA!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Yes I’m going to get her Monday!! I’ll post here then!



Can’t wait to see!! Be cautious of nose prints when you smell that intoxicating leather!!![emoji173]️


----------



## sf_newyorker

TeeCee77 said:


> Can’t wait to see!! Be cautious of nose prints when you smell that intoxicating leather!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


That explains all the nose prints on my bags and shoes!


----------



## crisbac

MotoChiq said:


> Fabulous! Do you telling me the Product number and name ?
> 
> TIA!


It's Flask Curiosite charm (in palladium plated brass), Product reference: H071643FP00.
HTH!


----------



## pursefanatic168

Picotin 22 in Raisin with GHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Two additions to my stable ... weeeeeheeehheeee


----------



## Israeli_Flava

An addition to my drawer of gator goodness!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Israeli_Flava said:


> An addition to my drawer of gator goodness!!!!



Wow that color is insanely beautiful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiaoxiao said:


> Wow that color is insanely beautiful!


Thank you my dear XX!


----------



## andforpoise

pursefanatic168 said:


> Picotin 22 in Raisin with GHW [emoji813]


Omg I'm in love!!! Congrats!


----------



## Animetc

pursefanatic168 said:


> Picotin 22 in Raisin with GHW



Would love to see more angles and different lighting. The raisin color is beyond beautiful in this picotin. Wow!


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Two additions to my stable ... weeeeeheeehheeee



Omggg congrats!!! I want both of these hahaha



Israeli_Flava said:


> An addition to my drawer of gator goodness!!!!



Gorgeous!!! I know you are over the moon!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Israeli_Flava said:


> An addition to my drawer of gator goodness!!!!


After I saw all your pics (on IG and tpf), I just HAD to inquire about this cdc. You're such an enabler hahah


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> An addition to my drawer of gator goodness!!!!


OMG Such gorgeous colour! Congrats!


----------



## papertiger

Animetc said:


> *Would love to see more angles and different lighting.* The raisin color is beyond beautiful in this picotin. Wow!



Please don't ask others to bend our rules, TY. This thread is only for show and admire.


----------



## Phiona88

Israeli_Flava said:


> An addition to my drawer of gator goodness!!!!



Such a beautiful color!


----------



## chibigogo

Took home a little souvenir from Japan...

Mini Roulis evercolor phw bleu du nord 



This bag holds more stuff than I thought & is a great travel companion! [emoji16]


----------



## chanelchic2002

Israeli_Flava said:


> An addition to my drawer of gator goodness!!!!



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## 1LV

chibigogo said:


> Took home a little souvenir from Japan...
> 
> Mini Roulis evercolor phw bleu du nord
> View attachment 4381502
> 
> 
> This bag holds more stuff than I thought & is a great travel companion! [emoji16]


My kind of “little souvenir”.  So pretty.


----------



## HereToLearn

chibigogo said:


> Took home a little souvenir from Japan...
> 
> Mini Roulis evercolor phw bleu du nord
> View attachment 4381502
> 
> 
> This bag holds more stuff than I thought & is a great travel companion! [emoji16]



I really like the color.  Blue du Nord is very vivid in Evercolor!


----------



## HGT

Israeli_Flava said:


> Two additions to my stable ... weeeeeheeehheeee



Wow!! You scored girl!


----------



## fabuleux

Shopping in Washington DC and picked up these Miles Sneakers in calfskin. 
I was going to buy a pair of the neoprene ones but then the SA brought these out from the FW collection. For almost the same price, I would rather the all-leather look! They feel so much more luxurious.  I am in H-love.


----------



## hopiko

chibigogo said:


> Took home a little souvenir from Japan...
> 
> Mini Roulis evercolor phw bleu du nord
> View attachment 4381502
> 
> 
> This bag holds more stuff than I thought & is a great travel companion! [emoji16]


Congrats,  what a gorgeous color...you must be so happy!  

I love the mini roulis....it is my weekend "go to" bag....mine is a souvenir  from St. Barth....gotta love those travel souvenirs!!!


----------



## choco30

I knew I was going find more excuses to shop at H for my birthday month.. today I got the calvi card holder in rose jaipur. The lighting isn’t doing it justice tho.


----------



## Animetc

papertiger said:


> Please don't ask others to bend our rules, TY. This thread is only for show and admire.



What is the rule that is broken? Wouldn’t a request for more angles and different lighting fall directly in the category of “show and admire”? Not trying to be difficult, truly curious how this is out of pocket.


----------



## Animetc

chibigogo said:


> Took home a little souvenir from Japan...
> 
> Mini Roulis evercolor phw bleu du nord
> View attachment 4381502
> 
> 
> This bag holds more stuff than I thought & is a great travel companion! [emoji16]



I love Roulis! Such a lovely and understated bag, wear her in good health and happiness!


----------



## papertiger

Animetc said:


> What is the rule that is broken? Wouldn’t a request for more angles and different lighting fall directly in the category of “show and admire”? Not trying to be difficult, truly curious how this is out of pocket.[/QUOTE



Please read the sticky, TY


----------



## noegirl

fabuleux said:


> Shopping in Washington DC and picked up these Miles Sneakers in calfskin.
> I was going to buy a pair of the neoprene ones but then the SA brought these out from the FW collection. For almost the same price, I would rather the all-leather look! They feel so much more luxurious.  I am in H-love.
> View attachment 4381648
> View attachment 4381649
> View attachment 4381650




Super cute! I have the stadium and seriously the most comfy shoe I’ve ever worn. I heard from an SA that the miles will be a part of their next uniform.


----------



## fabuleux

noegirl said:


> Super cute! I have the stadium and seriously the most comfy shoe I’ve ever worn. I heard from an SA that the miles will be a part of their next uniform.


Yes they are so confortable! And very well made.  I wish I could have bought more than one pair but my budget is not infinite unfortunately.


----------



## DoggieBags

Late in the season for cashmere but I had been thinking about this one for awhile. Awoooo scarf 100 from the men’s line in marine/anthracite/gris


----------



## 27leborse

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4382262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late in the season for cashmere but I had been thinking about this one for awhile. Awoooo scarf 100 from the men’s line in marine/anthracite/gris



I love this colorway but purchased the prune cw after going back and forth. Is this the 100 or 70cm version I have seen recently online?


----------



## DoggieBags

27leborse said:


> I love this colorway but purchased the prune cw after going back and forth. Is this the 100 or 70cm version I have seen recently online?


100 cm


----------



## RBoricua

Since we do not have a thread on one's latest vintage Hermes purchase. Here is mine: SWINGING SAINT-GERMAIN Scarf. Love this, especially since her red pumps and nail varnish serve as a pop of color! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I found a photo on Etsy of the SWINGING SAINT-GERMAIN as a reference if you have not seen it previously since mine is on its way in the mail.


----------



## Phiona88

Just bought the Torsade Sandals. Sorry my pic doesn’t do justice to these beautiful shoes. They are the perfect height for me, and very soft and comfortable with its silk straps. Can’t wait until the weather is warmer to wear these!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Got this beauty b25 last week. Love her so much. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Vhermes212

First birkin! 30cm Togo bleu Nuit rose gold hardware


----------



## GoldFish8

Vhermes212 said:


> First birkin! 30cm Togo bleu Nuit rose gold hardware


That is stunning! I didnt Know blue nuit came with RGHW!


----------



## anpanmanlover

Vhermes212 said:


> First birkin! 30cm Togo bleu Nuit rose gold hardware



Beautiful[emoji7]


----------



## Vhermes212

GoldFish8 said:


> That is stunning! I didnt Know blue nuit came with RGHW!


I hoped for a black 30cm Togo yellow or rose gold- but the store didn’t have it and I loved it when I saw it. I thought I was done with blue since I have a blue zellige Kelly but then this is a totally different blue. 

That’s the thing about hermes. You have your sites on one color and then something else might be the one instead!


----------



## SDC2003

Vhermes212 said:


> First birkin! 30cm Togo bleu Nuit rose gold hardware



This is so beautiful . Congrats!!


----------



## grapegravity

I did a quick reveal here but thought I will share it here too 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 RS Croc Nilo K28 GHW with noir interior




Thank you for letting share


----------



## labellavita27

This is my bag I picked up last week


----------



## Saffynyc

Evelyne


----------



## HereToLearn

Vhermes212 said:


> First birkin! 30cm Togo bleu Nuit rose gold hardware


What a stunning bag. I knew I loved RGHW, but I think I like it best on Blue Nuit!


----------



## MAGJES

I love using a GP 36 for work and decided to add another to my GP collection. 
Gris Asphalt GP 36

Here is GA compared to some of my other greys. 
Etoupe Togo B30
Etain Togo K28


----------



## westcoastgal

fabuleux said:


> Shopping in Washington DC and picked up these Miles Sneakers in calfskin.
> I was going to buy a pair of the neoprene ones but then the SA brought these out from the FW collection. For almost the same price, I would rather the all-leather look! They feel so much more luxurious.  I am in H-love.
> View attachment 4381648
> View attachment 4381649
> View attachment 4381650


Those are fantastic.


----------



## xiaoxiao

MAGJES said:


> I love using a GP 36 for work and decided to add another to my GP collection.
> Gris Asphalt GP 36
> 
> Here is GA compared to some of my other greys.
> Etoupe Togo B30
> Etain Togo K28




Those are great comparison shots!!  @MAGJES did you also post on the ode to grey thread? I’m 100% sure your pix would benefit SO many people in the future!


----------



## Rhl2987

Picked up my first H hat today and now I’m even more excited for warm weather!


----------



## 1LV

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my first H hat today and now I’m even more excited for warm weather!


Cute hat, and the B is to die for.


----------



## MAGJES

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my first H hat today and now I’m even more excited for warm weather!


Love it!


----------



## MAGJES

xiaoxiao said:


> Those are great comparison shots!!  @MAGJES did you also post on the ode to grey thread? I’m 100% sure your pix would benefit SO many people in the future!


Sure!  I’ll do it now.


----------



## Vhermes212

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my first H hat today and now I’m even more excited for warm weather!


what color is this B?


----------



## mcpro

Saffynyc said:


> Evelyne



love the color, perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## Rhl2987

Vhermes212 said:


> what color is this B?


Vert Cypres in Togo


----------



## noegirl

Fauve Faubourg Berenia B30 GHW


----------



## Cygne18

noegirl said:


> Fauve Faubourg Berenia B30 GHW


It's sooo divine! Congratulations, hon!


----------



## bagidiotic

noegirl said:


> Fauve Faubourg Berenia B30 GHW


Wow lucky gal


----------



## MotoChiq

noegirl said:


> Fauve Faubourg Berenia B30 GHW



Congrats!!! Welcome to the Barenia club!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my first H hat today and now I’m even more excited for warm weather!


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

noegirl said:


> Fauve Faubourg Berenia B30 GHW


Smashing! Congrats!!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Fauve Faubourg Berenia B30 GHW



Welcome to the BF club! She is stunning!


----------



## noegirl

Cygne18 said:


> It's sooo divine! Congratulations, hon!



Thank you!!!



bagidiotic said:


> Wow lucky gal



Thank you! I love her so much already! 



MotoChiq said:


> Congrats!!! Welcome to the Barenia club!



Thank you!!! I am soooo in love. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Smashing! Congrats!!!!



Thanks darling!! I turned down some good ones for her Hahahaha 



TeeCee77 said:


> Welcome to the BF club! She is stunning!



Thank you honey!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

noegirl said:


> Fauve Faubourg Berenia B30 GHW


 Congrats! She’s everything


----------



## GoldFish8

noegirl said:


> Fauve Faubourg Berenia B30 GHW


Yay!!! You got her.. gorgeous! Do you love it?!?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My second H book  perfect for the coffee table and includes photos of some serious eye candy  

For those of you who don’t know, Leila Menchari is known for her intricate windows displays at fsh. The cover is a metallic rose gold and the contents are full of magic. You see detailed photos of her displays from 1978 to 2013 while learning about h history!


----------



## Baikinman

Got a little hat pin.  Love everything in heart shape.


----------



## Luv n bags

Idk why I keep buying scarves, I never really wear them.  But this was too pretty to pass up.  Jaguar Quetzal with a mother of pearl scarf ring


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> Yay!!! You got her.. gorgeous! Do you love it?!?



I did!!! I’m over the freaking moon!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

noegirl said:


> I did!!! I’m over the freaking moon!!!


Oh I’m so glad!!! Isn’t the leather amazing? Like Togo but 10 X better  when (if) they start making birkins in this leather but different colors .. I’ll be in trouble


----------



## TresBeauHermes

noegirl said:


> Fauve Faubourg Berenia B30 GHW


Wowww, Gorgeous  HG Barenia! Super congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> My second H book  perfect for the coffee table and includes photos of some serious eye candy
> 
> For those of you who don’t know, Leila Menchari is known for her intricate windows displays at fsh. The cover is a metallic rose gold and the contents are full of magic. You see detailed photos of her displays from 1978 to 2013 while learning about h history!
> 
> View attachment 4386943
> 
> View attachment 4386942


What a beautfiful book! Def want one! Congrats and thank you for sharing!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Miso Fine said:


> Idk why I keep buying scarves, I never really wear them.  But this was too pretty to pass up.  Jaguar Quetzal with a mother of pearl scarf ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387028


Gosh, I love JQ so I don't blame you for getting it! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Baikinman said:


> Got a little hat pin.  Love everything in heart shape.
> View attachment 4387020


So cute! congrats! Now I want one.....


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> Oh I’m so glad!!! Isn’t the leather amazing? Like Togo but 10 X better  when (if) they start making birkins in this leather but different colors .. I’ll be in trouble



Same! I struggled to concentrate at my desk today because the smell is just so good! 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowww, Gorgeous  HG Barenia! Super congrats!



Thank you, dear!!! I’m so smitten with her!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Newest addition to my Rodeo PM collection!


----------



## sunflower_13

This lovely backpack.


----------



## noegirl

sunflower_13 said:


> View attachment 4387749
> 
> This lovely backpack.




Gorgeous! Is this abricot?


----------



## sunflower_13

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous! Is this abricot?


I think it is apricot. I bought it pre-owned.


----------



## MsAli

I’m supposed to be on Ban Island


----------



## sf_newyorker

Springing into warmer temps with fun colors: maxi, 70 & bangle.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Rose Tyrien Chevre K28


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Rose Tyrien Chevre K28
> View attachment 4388908



STUNNING, L[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]VE!!!!


----------



## Chl2015

Happy Spring Day!!

Picotin Tressage 22, Gold 32 Belt Kit and Maxi Twilly in Lavendar!


----------



## noegirl

Chaine D’Ancre TGM in silver.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> I’m supposed to be on Ban Island
> View attachment 4388471


Ban Island? What Ban Island??
Congrats on your lovely haul!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4388868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springing into warmer temps with fun colors: maxi, 70 & bangle.


Ooooh Love the colours! and they match your sweet kitty! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

etoupebirkin said:


> Rose Tyrien Chevre K28
> View attachment 4388908


Gaaaaawwwd the colour! So pretttttyyyyyy! Congrats!


----------



## DH sucker

Stopped by the boutique a few days ago just to say hi to my SA. Walked out with these Paris goatskin loafers with SO black hardware. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ban Island? What Ban Island??
> Congrats on your lovely haul!


----------



## fabuleux

DH sucker said:


> Stopped by the boutique a few days ago just to say hi to my SA. Walked out with these Paris goatskin loafers with SO black hardware. Thanks for letting me share!


I tried these on the other day. They are beautiful!


----------



## Onthego

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my first H hat today and now I’m even more excited for warm weather!



Could you please ID the name of the hat?
Super cute, and yes the B is gorgeous too.


----------



## tootsieroll918

Picked up a necklace during my first trip to NYC


----------



## boomer1234

tootsieroll918 said:


> Picked up a necklace during my first trip to NYC



I just got the same thing!! I love it!


----------



## Chl2015

Monday Reveal!

My long waited Birkin 30 in 2R Rouge Pivione in Togo leather.

It has different shade of pink under different light.


----------



## crisbac

Gold Curiosite Cord! 








Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


----------



## Mydu

Evelyne 29 Noir with GHW and a scarf called La Clairière. I can’t upload photos from my iPhone [emoji29]


----------



## Nivahra

My first Behapi, I kept the Gold one. I‘m not sure about wear and tear, it‘s really thin, but I‘ll try to find out because Rose Sakura is the perfect soft pink/rose shade


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Gold Curiosite Cord!
> View attachment 4391618
> 
> View attachment 4391620
> 
> View attachment 4391621
> 
> View attachment 4391622
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!



Wow my dearest friend  Superbe treasures! The cord at last! Congrats @crisbac chérie!!


----------



## marzipanchen

Chl2015 said:


> Monday Reveal!
> 
> My long waited Birkin 30 in 2R Rouge Pivione in Togo leather.
> 
> It has different shade of pink under different light.


OMG, I am fainting over here! Rouge Pivoine is such a great color.


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Wow my dearest friend  Superbe treasures! The cord at last! Congrats @crisbac chérie!!


Thank you very much, my dearest PetiteParisChic!  I was so happy when our dear SA told me it had arrived!


----------



## orbitz01

My newest addition to my Rodeo collection!


----------



## 3kidsmakes5

Nivahra said:


> My first Behapi, I kept the Gold one. I‘m not sure about wear and tear, it‘s really thin, but I‘ll try to find out because Rose Sakura is the perfect soft pink/rose shade
> View attachment 4391724
> View attachment 4391730


Twins in the gold one! Love that pink too, it’s so pretty.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Gold Curiosite Cord!
> View attachment 4391618
> 
> View attachment 4391620
> 
> View attachment 4391621
> 
> View attachment 4391622
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


Crisbac~~~~! You are killing me with your enabling~~~~
 First the whistle, then charms, then bracelet, and now this lovely Curiosite Cord!
Ohhhh that cord looks so versatile! Congrats! 
Action pics pleaaaaaaaseeeee


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Crisbac~~~~! You are killing me with your enabling~~~~
> First the whistle, then charms, then bracelet, and now this lovely Curiosite Cord!
> Ohhhh that cord looks so versatile! Congrats!
> Action pics pleaaaaaaaseeeee


Thank you so much, my dear TresBeauHermes!  For more enabling: Curious about the new Curiosite Collection thread.  I'm bad at taking action pics but if I manage to get a nice one, I'll post it.


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Gold Curiosite Cord!
> View attachment 4391618
> 
> View attachment 4391620
> 
> View attachment 4391621
> 
> View attachment 4391622
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


Dear @crisbac, simply Beautiful!  Please post mod shots! These are now on my shopping list!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Dear @crisbac, simply Beautiful!  Please post mod shots! These are now on my shopping list!


Thank you very much, dear Nerja!  I'm so glad you liked them!  Please, keep us updated if you add Curiosite treasures to your collection!


----------



## Addicted to bags

crisbac said:


> Gold Curiosite Cord!
> View attachment 4391618
> 
> View attachment 4391620
> 
> View attachment 4391621
> 
> View attachment 4391622
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


Very cool looking crisbac!!  it!


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> Very cool looking crisbac!!  it!


Thanks a lot, dear Addicted to bags!


----------



## ilovepooches025

Latest purchase and the only H purchase this year.  ❤️ Until next year.
Rouge Pivoine B25.


----------



## cavalla

In the loop PM!!!!! And put it to use immediately!


----------



## atelierforward

ilovepooches025 said:


> Latest purchase and the only H purchase this year.  ❤️ Until next year.
> Rouge Pivoine B25.


So stunning! Totally worth a stay on ban island the rest of the year for this one.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## miriam_y

picked these up last week in preparation for summer.


----------



## Toronto Carre

My first Behapi. Rouge H/Rose d'Ete, RGHW in natural light.

My wrist looks huge!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Toronto Carre said:


> My first Behapi. Rouge H/Rose d'Ete, RGHW in natural light.
> 
> My wrist looks huge!
> 
> View attachment 4394058
> View attachment 4394059


Looks great! I’m waiting to see if any simple behapi will ever become available again. And to stay on topic, my MD perforations with the often worn MT that appears like a washed silk by now.


----------



## frankiextah

C24 in Gris Perle matte gator with PHW

purchased under my profile for my dear sis who came to visit me for the day!



Had to try it on before handing it off to her!


----------



## Tonimichelle

frankiextah said:


> C24 in Gris Perle matte gator with PHW
> 
> purchased under my profile for my dear sis who came to visit me for the day!
> 
> View attachment 4394236
> 
> Had to try it on before handing it off to her!
> View attachment 4394238


Wow! That’s beautiful!


----------



## CaraBursae

frankiextah said:


> C24 in Gris Perle matte gator with PHW
> 
> purchased under my profile for my dear sis who came to visit me for the day!
> 
> View attachment 4394236
> 
> Had to try it on before handing it off to her!
> View attachment 4394238



Stunning!


----------



## allure244

frankiextah said:


> C24 in Gris Perle matte gator with PHW
> 
> purchased under my profile for my dear sis who came to visit me for the day!
> 
> View attachment 4394236
> 
> Had to try it on before handing it off to her!
> View attachment 4394238



Wow! Now that is a dreamy Constance! Love the color [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and matte gator is so scrumptious.


----------



## WingNut

frankiextah said:


> C24 in Gris Perle matte gator with PHW
> 
> purchased under my profile for my dear sis who came to visit me for the day!
> 
> View attachment 4394236
> 
> Had to try it on before handing it off to her!
> View attachment 4394238



OMG I think I just died and went to heaven. That is STUNNING!


----------



## GoldFish8

frankiextah said:


> C24 in Gris Perle matte gator with PHW
> 
> purchased under my profile for my dear sis who came to visit me for the day!
> 
> View attachment 4394236
> 
> Had to try it on before handing it off to her!
> View attachment 4394238


Wow gorgeous!! Your sister is having a pretty amazing couple weeks


----------



## frankiextah

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow gorgeous!! Your sister is having a pretty amazing couple weeks



yes!! now I'm waiting for MY B25 from her!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I didn’t think much of rghw until I got my lizard cdc. Oh dear... another item on my never-ending wishlist


----------



## sf_newyorker

LovingTheOrange said:


> I didn’t think much of rghw until I got my lizard cdc. Oh dear... another item on my never-ending wishlist
> 
> View attachment 4394338
> 
> View attachment 4394339


Oh dear is right- that’s an amazing cdc! Rghw is currently my favorite.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> I didn’t think much of rghw until I got my lizard cdc. Oh dear... another item on my never-ending wishlist
> 
> View attachment 4394338
> 
> View attachment 4394339


Wow! so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

frankiextah said:


> C24 in Gris Perle matte gator with PHW
> 
> purchased under my profile for my dear sis who came to visit me for the day!
> 
> View attachment 4394236
> 
> Had to try it on before handing it off to her!
> View attachment 4394238


Wowwww! Stunning! congrats!  Hope you get your B25 soon!


----------



## klynneann

Nivahra said:


> My first Behapi, I kept the Gold one. I‘m not sure about wear and tear, it‘s really thin, but I‘ll try to find out because Rose Sakura is the perfect soft pink/rose shade
> View attachment 4391724
> View attachment 4391730


I find the Behapis to wear quite well, so don't worry.    Beautiful color combo you have chosen - congrats!


----------



## hopiko

etoupebirkin said:


> Rose Tyrien Chevre K28
> View attachment 4388908


Amazing!  Is she an SO?  Perfect for summer! Enjoy!


----------



## CMilly

I just got a noir Evelyne 29.  Perfect to run around on the weekends with my kids.


----------



## lcnyc123

LovingTheOrange said:


> I didn’t think much of rghw until I got my lizard cdc. Oh dear... another item on my never-ending wishlist
> 
> View attachment 4394338
> 
> View attachment 4394339



Gorgeous!! Love rghw!


----------



## MotoChiq

Twillies don’t count!


----------



## fabuleux

ilovepooches025 said:


> Latest purchase and the only H purchase this year.  ❤️ Until next year.
> Rouge Pivoine B25.


Amazing color!


----------



## akakai

Just bought this necklace today. So cute!


----------



## cavalla

frankiextah said:


> C24 in Gris Perle matte gator with PHW
> 
> purchased under my profile for my dear sis who came to visit me for the day!
> 
> View attachment 4394236
> 
> Had to try it on before handing it off to her!
> View attachment 4394238



Oh my gosh! Drool worthy! Congrats to you / your sister!!!


----------



## cavalla

LovingTheOrange said:


> I didn’t think much of rghw until I got my lizard cdc. Oh dear... another item on my never-ending wishlist
> 
> View attachment 4394338
> 
> View attachment 4394339



Congrats!!!! Excited to be your twin-to-be! Will pick up mine when I'm back!


----------



## Ana_bananas

Thank you to all the ladies who gave input.  Finally pulled the trigger and picked up this CDC     Couldn’t contain my excitement. Opened the box and wore it as we were on the way home.
Just have to take a pict and post it


----------



## BirkinLover77

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4396479
> 
> 
> Thank you to all the ladies who gave input.  Finally pulled the trigger and picked up this CDC     Couldn’t contain my excitement. Opened the box and wore it as we were on the way home.
> Just have to take a pict and post it


Beautiful color!! Congratulations


----------



## crisbac

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4396479
> 
> 
> Thank you to all the ladies who gave input.  Finally pulled the trigger and picked up this CDC     Couldn’t contain my excitement. Opened the box and wore it as we were on the way home.
> Just have to take a pict and post it


Huge congrats, Ana_bananas!  It's stunning!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4396479
> 
> 
> Thank you to all the ladies who gave input.  Finally pulled the trigger and picked up this CDC     Couldn’t contain my excitement. Opened the box and wore it as we were on the way home.
> Just have to take a pict and post it


Gosh, that is sooooo beautiful! many congrats!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Fell in love with Pegase belt....HARD...cuz they are so darn cute!  
Bought the BGHW also...
On my way to ban island...


----------



## BalLVLover

Picked up this little beauty....
	

		
			
		

		
	




And the heart ring is a recent addition as well.


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Fell in love with Pegase belt....HARD...cuz they are so darn cute!
> Bought the BGHW also...
> On my way to ban island...
> View attachment 4396648


They are so pretty!  (I would have done the same: one in PHW and one in BGHW.)  Great addition, TresBeauHermes!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> They are so pretty!  (I would have done the same: one in PHW and one in BGHW.)  Great addition, TresBeauHermes!


Thank you Crisbac!  I'm obsessing over these!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

BalLVLover said:


> Picked up this little beauty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396816
> 
> 
> And the heart ring is a recent addition as well.


My dream KD!  congrats!


----------



## BalLVLover

TresBeauHermes said:


> My dream KD!  congrats!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## PIPET83

I can believe It... I think it was to late to get this bag... [emoji33][emoji33] just landed from Paris and when I turn on my telephone I received a message that they receive this bag and the SM think of meeee.. i went directly to Hermes and bought it... I tried to get this on the real real but I don’t want to buy a reseller... I preferred directly. And law of attraction works. I got mine.  I can believe it... it’s beautiful


----------



## Bentley143

My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it


----------



## CMilly

Bentley143 said:


> My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it


 Gorgeous!  You guys have made amazing and unique purchases.  I got a black and white Sangle strap to go with my Evie.  It’s not a giant purchase but I am really excited about it.  I was feeling a little guilty but I got the last one in my country so I am glad I grabbed it.


----------



## TeeCee77

Bentley143 said:


> My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it



Congrats! Just stunning!


----------



## TeeCee77

PIPET83 said:


> I can believe It... I think it was to late to get this bag... [emoji33][emoji33] just landed from Paris and when I turn on my telephone I received a message that they receive this bag and the SM think of meeee.. i went directly to Hermes and bought it... I tried to get this on the real real but I don’t want to buy a reseller... I preferred directly. And law of attraction works. I got mine.  I can believe it... it’s beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397324



It was meant to be! Congrats!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Here are my latest H goodies 
Pegase belts in bleu electrique/noir and in étain/noir. The new Giant triangle scarf, the Court Circuit Losange for fall/winter (including a picture from H.com cause my picture is so bad), 2 other scarves and a new with tags Pegase Maxi Twilly from a reseller. I'm hoping to track down a new CSCM Pegaus one these days.


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Fell in love with Pegase belt....HARD...cuz they are so darn cute!
> Bought the BGHW also...
> On my way to ban island...
> View attachment 4396648


How many Pegase belts is that now?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> How many Pegase belts is that now?


Ahahahahaha
Says Ms. I-buy-everything-in-multipes!
BTW,  110% blame you for making me purchase scarf rings! 
(there's extra 10% cuz you made me buy in multiples!) I use these scarf rings as  rings (forgot to post pic earlier with belts). They are tiny little stirrups! so cute!
Gosh you got not 1 but TWO BPHW!! They are so cute! I love them!
The géant and the Losanges are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahahaha
> Says Ms. I-buy-everything-in-multipes!
> BTW,  110% blame you for making me purchase scarf rings!
> (there's extra 10% cuz you made me buy in multiples!) I use these scarf rings as  rings (forgot to post pic earlier with belts). They are tiny little stirrups! so cute!
> Gosh you got not 1 but TWO BPHW!! They are so cute! I love them!
> The géant and the Losanges are gorgeous! Congrats!
> View attachment 4397418


Hmmmm, I don't know if I can accept the blame for buying in multiples..... I think it's a practical practice  So I say I'm not a bad influence  
Forgot to put the pegase photo in.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got this 2 days ago from Wynn/ encore Hermes store.  Constance was offered Monday and bought it right away and by Friday same week my SA offered me a black Birkin.  I also bought a pair of tenerife espadrilles, a pair of white gold earrings.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Hmmmm, I don't know if I can accept the blame for buying in multiples..... I think it's a practical practice  So I say I'm not a bad influence
> Forgot to put the pegase photo in.
> 
> View attachment 4397427


Still blaming you 
Oh wow, look at those colours! gorgeous! Super congrats! 
Can you do an action pic with this? Love to see it on...


----------



## rk4265

Bentley143 said:


> My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it


The most beautiful mini k


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bentley143 said:


> My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it



OMG!!!!! Phenomenal!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got this 2 days ago from Wynn/ encore Hermes store.  Constance was offered Monday and bought it right away and by Friday same week my SA offered me a black Birkin.  I also bought a pair of tenerife espadrilles, a pair of white gold earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397428
> View attachment 4397431



Omg that Constance [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## ayc

BalLVLover said:


> Picked up this little beauty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396816
> 
> 
> And the heart ring is a recent addition as well.[/QUO





Bentley143 said:


> My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it


GORGEOUS!    CONGRATS!!!


----------



## PIPET83

Finally [emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji120]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Birkin 25


----------



## Sakura198427

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got this 2 days ago from Wynn/ encore Hermes store.  Constance was offered Monday and bought it right away and by Friday same week my SA offered me a black Birkin.  I also bought a pair of tenerife espadrilles, a pair of white gold earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397428
> View attachment 4397431


OMG, congrats!   That constance is so pretty!!  Is it a C18?  May I ask what's the name of this pink color?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sakura198427 said:


> OMG, congrats!   That constance is so pretty!!  Is it a C18?  May I ask what's the name of this pink color?


It's c18, in evercolor leather,  color is rose azalee .


----------



## Sakura198427

MrsMBunboxing said:


> It's c18, in evercolor leather,  color is rose azalee .


Thank you for the info!  Congrats again!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sakura198427 said:


> Thank you for the info!  Congrats again!


Thank you!


----------



## spinkapallina

Addicted to bags said:


> Here are my latest H goodies
> Pegase belts in bleu electrique/noir and in étain/noir. The new Giant triangle scarf, the Court Circuit Losange for fall/winter (including a picture from H.com cause my picture is so bad), 2 other scarves and a new with tags Pegase Maxi Twilly from a reseller. I'm hoping to track down a new CSCM Pegaus one these days.
> 
> View attachment 4397379
> View attachment 4397380
> View attachment 4397381
> View attachment 4397382
> View attachment 4397385
> View attachment 4397386


Many congrats on your new additions! Would you please share some modeling or folded pics of the blue Art de Sarasa in your last pic..would love to see how it shows when folded..TIA!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Bentley143 said:


> My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it


OH SO PRETTY!!!!!!!


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> Here are my latest H goodies
> Pegase belts in bleu electrique/noir and in étain/noir. The new Giant triangle scarf, the Court Circuit Losange for fall/winter (including a picture from H.com cause my picture is so bad), 2 other scarves and a new with tags Pegase Maxi Twilly from a reseller. I'm hoping to track down a new CSCM Pegaus one these days.
> 
> View attachment 4397379
> View attachment 4397380
> View attachment 4397381
> View attachment 4397382
> View attachment 4397385
> View attachment 4397386





TresBeauHermes said:


> Ahahahahaha
> Says Ms. I-buy-everything-in-multipes!
> BTW,  110% blame you for making me purchase scarf rings!
> (there's extra 10% cuz you made me buy in multiples!) I use these scarf rings as  rings (forgot to post pic earlier with belts). They are tiny little stirrups! so cute!
> Gosh you got not 1 but TWO BPHW!! They are so cute! I love them!
> The géant and the Losanges are gorgeous! Congrats!
> View attachment 4397418


OMG, Addicted to bags and TresBeauHermes!  Love the Pegase belts!  And the little stirrups! Great idea to use them as rings!


----------



## lcnyc123

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got this 2 days ago from Wynn/ encore Hermes store.  Constance was offered Monday and bought it right away and by Friday same week my SA offered me a black Birkin.  I also bought a pair of tenerife espadrilles, a pair of white gold earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397428
> View attachment 4397431



What size is the birkin? Both bags are gorgeous!


----------



## margieb

PIPET83 said:


> I can believe It... I think it was to late to get this bag... [emoji33][emoji33] just landed from Paris and when I turn on my telephone I received a message that they receive this bag and the SM think of meeee.. i went directly to Hermes and bought it... I tried to get this on the real real but I don’t want to buy a reseller... I preferred directly. And law of attraction works. I got mine.  I can believe it... it’s beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397324



That is amazing!!!! Is it..painted?  What isnit?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

lcnyc123 said:


> What size is the birkin? Both bags are gorgeous!


It's a 35 in Epsom leather.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Totally in love with this bag!  B25 Gris t rghw


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got this 2 days ago from Wynn/ encore Hermes store.  Constance was offered Monday and bought it right away and by Friday same week my SA offered me a black Birkin.  I also bought a pair of tenerife espadrilles, a pair of white gold earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397428
> View attachment 4397431


Congrats !!  I thought that Constance and B&Ks are quota bag and you can choose only either one.  Both super lovely bags.


----------



## noegirl

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !!  I thought that Constance and B&Ks are quota bag and you can choose only either one.  Both super lovely bags.




Constance isn’t a quota in US stores. Maybe it’s store dependent in the US though.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

noegirl said:


> Constance isn’t a quota in US stores. Maybe it’s store dependent in the US though.


I was given a choice of a Constance 18 and a B30 but could not get both.


----------



## Addicted to bags

spinkapallina said:


> Many congrats on your new additions! Would you please share some modeling or folded pics of the blue Art de Sarasa in your last pic..would love to see how it shows when folded..TIA!


It's very warm here but I'll see if I can just throw it on for you in various ways


----------



## LVjudy

Bentley143 said:


> My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it



My heart skipped a beat! This is gorgeous!!! Many many congrats!!!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Just got this bubblegum pink Kelly Dog.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> OMG, Addicted to bags and TresBeauHermes!  Love the Pegase belts!  And the little stirrups! Great idea to use them as rings!


Stirrups for Rodeo? 
I bet this would look great with your charm collection


----------



## Nerja

TresBeauHermes said:


> Stirrups for Rodeo?
> I bet this would look great with your charm collection
> View attachment 4398471


This is soooo cuuute!  I love them on your rodeo!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Nerja said:


> This is soooo cuuute!  I love them on your rodeo!!!


Ahahahaha! thanks!


----------



## meowlett

PIPET83 said:


> Finally [emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji120]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4397555
> View attachment 4397558
> 
> Birkin 25


Twin!!!   I had wished for it a long time ago and literally forgot about it.  Then I got my call when I was instigating at a different H store.  It is the BEST!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Stirrups for Rodeo?
> I bet this would look great with your charm collection
> View attachment 4398471


Aww!  That's so adorable, TresBeauHermes!  And that Rodeo is one of my favorites!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Stirrups for Rodeo?
> I bet this would look great with your charm collection
> View attachment 4398471


Hahaha! Too cute


----------



## westcoastgal

Bentley143 said:


> My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it


Gorgeous! I love your choice.


----------



## spinkapallina

Addicted to bags said:


> It's very warm here but I'll see if I can just throw it on for you in various ways


Will wait for you and thanks so much for taking the time..


----------



## xiaoxiao

Bentley143 said:


> My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it




Omg is it Gris de Paris?  I died!!!


----------



## Bentley143

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg is it Gris de Paris?  I died!!!


It’s graphite


----------



## xiaoxiao

Bentley143 said:


> It’s graphite



How interesting!!!! With the lighting it looked like GdP (which is the most amazing grey ever), and didn’t even realize how stunning graphite croc is until I saw yours. It’s jusf


----------



## CiiCii

Just picked up my first red Birkin with gold hardware; it's a 30CM, Rouge Vif with Chevre leather. I absolutely LOVE the color and I LOVE the leather


----------



## noegirl

CiiCii said:


> Just picked up my first red Birkin with gold hardware; it's a 30CM, Rouge Vif with Chevre leather. I absolutely LOVE the color and I LOVE the leather




Omg chevre and not an SO gasp!!! Is this a thing!!?


----------



## CiiCii

noegirl said:


> Omg chevre and not an SO gasp!!! Is this a thing!!?


It is an SO; but the bag pre-dates the use of the horseshoe stamp


----------



## noegirl

CiiCii said:


> It is an SO; but the bag pre-dates the use of the horseshoe stamp


Ahhhh!!! I almost emailed my SA lol


----------



## sf_newyorker

Spring shopping continues with the kachinas triangle (crap - this is my newest addiction), cavale strap and behapi. A collective effort courtesy of Madison and the amazing Meatpacking location.


----------



## bagalogist

CiiCii said:


> Just picked up my first red Birkin with gold hardware; it's a 30CM, Rouge Vif with Chevre leather. I absolutely LOVE the color and I LOVE the leather [emoji2]


You are truly blessed. I wanted to SO rouge vif in Chevre last year but it wasn't available. Had to pick another red. Rouge vif is such a saturated and classic red. Congratulations!


----------



## Addicted to bags

spinkapallina said:


> Many congrats on your new additions! Would you please share some modeling or folded pics of the blue Art de Sarasa in your last pic..would love to see how it shows when folded..TIA!


I tried to do a quick modeling shot for you


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4399350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring shopping continues with the kachinas triangle (crap - this is my newest addiction), cavale strap and behapi. A collective effort courtesy of Madison and the amazing Meatpacking location.


Oh wow, that geant triangle is TDF Gorgeous! I don't blame you for your addiction! 
Behapi and your strap is so cute too! Many congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> I tried to do a quick modeling shot for you
> 
> View attachment 4399483


Oooooh AtoB! That is just GORGEOUS! Love how you tied it! 
Sigh....gone are those youthful days when we only knew how to tie it in a bib...


----------



## spinkapallina

Addicted to bags said:


> I tried to do a quick modeling shot for you
> 
> View attachment 4399483


Just fabulous on you..I love it!! THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

CiiCii said:


> Just picked up my first red Birkin with gold hardware; it's a 30CM, Rouge Vif with Chevre leather. I absolutely LOVE the color and I LOVE the leather


What a find!   I’m not really a red bag girl but this makes me want to be one.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bluebichonfrise said:


> Just got this bubblegum pink Kelly Dog.


Looks Gorg dear!!!! Loooove this pink!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CiiCii said:


> Just picked up my first red Birkin with gold hardware; it's a 30CM, Rouge Vif with Chevre leather. I absolutely LOVE the color and I LOVE the leather


Soooo beautiful!!! Prettiest red B I've ever seen! SCORE!


----------



## Serva1

I just bought my first ever vintage bag, amazed how good the condition is and love the design and the white contrast stiching. Presenting ”Lucy” in black porosus lisse croc, with a discrete 24 FSH stamp on the front panel. Comparison pic with my alligator wallet included.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Serva1 said:


> I just bought my first ever vintage bag, amazed how good the condition is and love the design and the white contrast stiching. Presenting ”Lucy” in black porosus lisse croc, with a discrete 24 FSH stamp on the front panel. Comparison pic with my alligator wallet included.
> View attachment 4400029
> 
> View attachment 4400030


I love the look of this "Lucy" bag! Simple and very elegant look.


----------



## margieb

Addicted to bags said:


> I love the look of this "Lucy" bag! Simple and very elegant look.



Amazing Congrats [emoji322]


----------



## rk4265

Came back with this causal dress today. It was so much nicer then I thought it wound be. Can’t wait for summer!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I shared this on the Ode to the Opli thread too.
So I last night I wandered into The Store (I need to stop going to that mall!) and discovered the Opli 24 bag. It's perfect for me as I have been looking for a crossbody bag. The outside color is Geranium and interior is Rose Azalee and it's in the Novillo leather. I purchased it and my SA was kind enough to offer to ship me a brand new one which will arrive tomorrow  Also bought the Curiosite necklace and Horse pendent. Thank you Crisbac for enabling me on the Curiosite line


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> I shared this on the Ode to the Opli thread too.
> So I last night I wandered into The Store (I need to stop going to that mall!) and discovered the Opli 24 bag. It's perfect for me as I have been looking for a crossbody bag. The outside color is Geranium and interior is Rose Azalee and it's in the Novillo leather. I purchased it and my SA was kind enough to offer to ship me a brand new one which will arrive tomorrow  Also bought the Curiosite necklace and Horse pendent. Thank you Crisbac for enabling me on the Curiosite line
> 
> View attachment 4400166
> View attachment 4400167
> View attachment 4400168
> View attachment 4400169
> View attachment 4400170
> View attachment 4400171
> View attachment 4400172


I love everything, dear Addicted to bags! The Opli is so chic and practical!  And your Curiosite collection is fabulous! The necklace! The horsey!!  So adorable!!  Huge congrats!!  (Sending the pics of the horsey to my SA... )


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Serva1 said:


> I just bought my first ever vintage bag, amazed how good the condition is and love the design and the white contrast stiching. Presenting ”Lucy” in black porosus lisse croc, with a discrete 24 FSH stamp on the front panel. Comparison pic with my alligator wallet included.
> View attachment 4400029
> 
> View attachment 4400030


That is beautiful! The contrast stitching is so gorgeous! many congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> I shared this on the Ode to the Opli thread too.
> So I last night I wandered into The Store (I need to stop going to that mall!) and discovered the Opli 24 bag. It's perfect for me as I have been looking for a crossbody bag. The outside color is Geranium and interior is Rose Azalee and it's in the Novillo leather. I purchased it and my SA was kind enough to offer to ship me a brand new one which will arrive tomorrow  Also bought the Curiosite necklace and Horse pendent. Thank you Crisbac for enabling me on the Curiosite line
> 
> View attachment 4400166
> View attachment 4400167
> View attachment 4400168
> View attachment 4400169
> View attachment 4400170
> View attachment 4400171
> View attachment 4400172


I was swimming towards Band Island, then saw your post, and did a U-turn...
You're killing me with your enabling AtoB~~~
I didn't know how gorgeous Opli really is!
And those charms....the horsey.....gaaaaaawd!
Congrats on your multiple (again) purchases! Everything is just gorgeous !!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> I shared this on the Ode to the Opli thread too.
> So I last night I wandered into The Store (I need to stop going to that mall!) and discovered the Opli 24 bag. It's perfect for me as I have been looking for a crossbody bag. The outside color is Geranium and interior is Rose Azalee and it's in the Novillo leather. I purchased it and my SA was kind enough to offer to ship me a brand new one which will arrive tomorrow  Also bought the Curiosite necklace and Horse pendent. Thank you Crisbac for enabling me on the Curiosite line
> 
> View attachment 4400166
> View attachment 4400167
> View attachment 4400168
> View attachment 4400169
> View attachment 4400170
> View attachment 4400171
> View attachment 4400172



I forgot to mention this on the other thread, but wait till RN see your new red beauty!!!!
*faint* lol


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> ... Also bought the Curiosite necklace and Horse pendent. Thank you Crisbac for enabling me on the Curiosite line
> 
> View attachment 4400171
> View attachment 4400172


If possible, dear Addicted to bags, please post those beautiful Curiosite pics on the "Curious about the new Curiosite Collection" thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/curious-about-the-new-curiosite-collection.949546/
The horsey is so adorable!!


----------



## renet

Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.

1) Black B25 RGHW
2) Etain B25 RGHW

Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K. 

1) Black B25 RGHW
2) Etain B25 RGHW
3) Beton B25 RGHW

It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.

I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.

Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed. 

Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by. 

So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]

Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636


It's stunning!  I'm so happy for you that you could get Etain RGHW!  Huge congrats, dear renet!! And thumbs up to your store manager!


----------



## renet

crisbac said:


> It's stunning!  I'm so happy for you that you could get Etain RGHW!  Huge congrats, dear renet!! And thumbs up to your store manager!



Thanks so much, dear crisbac! I’m overjoyed when I saw the bag in person and even more glad that I have great SA and store manager who think for their clients always. [emoji8][emoji6]


----------



## ice75

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636


Congrats Renet on your new baby! Good choice!


----------



## lanit

Atout GM in Vert Vertigo/Vert Cypress and Sweet Dreams Mens silk.


----------



## renet

ice75 said:


> Congrats Renet on your new baby! Good choice!



Thanks so much, ice75!  Amazed by Etain and RGHW.  It’s so beautiful!  [emoji7]


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> I shared this on the Ode to the Opli thread too.
> So I last night I wandered into The Store (I need to stop going to that mall!) and discovered the Opli 24 bag. It's perfect for me as I have been looking for a crossbody bag. The outside color is Geranium and interior is Rose Azalee and it's in the Novillo leather. I purchased it and my SA was kind enough to offer to ship me a brand new one which will arrive tomorrow  Also bought the Curiosite necklace and Horse pendent. Thank you Crisbac for enabling me on the Curiosite line
> 
> View attachment 4400166
> View attachment 4400167
> View attachment 4400168
> View attachment 4400169
> View attachment 4400170
> View attachment 4400171
> View attachment 4400172



Congrats, dear AtB! I’ve not tried on this bag before but you look great with it.

I forgot about the horse charm, which my SA showed me the newly arrival. Only after I gotten into my car, I remembered and text her to keep one aside for me with Pink croc Kelly Double Tour bracelet. [emoji13] [emoji48]


----------



## Rami00

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636


Congratulations! What a great team your SA and a store manager make.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> I just bought my first ever vintage bag, amazed how good the condition is and love the design and the white contrast stiching. Presenting ”Lucy” in black porosus lisse croc, with a discrete 24 FSH stamp on the front panel. Comparison pic with my alligator wallet included.
> View attachment 4400029
> 
> View attachment 4400030



Wow! This is so very beautiful. Congratulations. 



Addicted to bags said:


> I shared this on the Ode to the Opli thread too.
> So I last night I wandered into The Store (I need to stop going to that mall!) and discovered the Opli 24 bag. It's perfect for me as I have been looking for a crossbody bag. The outside color is Geranium and interior is Rose Azalee and it's in the Novillo leather. I purchased it and my SA was kind enough to offer to ship me a brand new one which will arrive tomorrow  Also bought the Curiosite necklace and Horse pendent. Thank you Crisbac for enabling me on the Curiosite line
> 
> View attachment 4400166
> View attachment 4400167
> View attachment 4400168
> View attachment 4400169
> View attachment 4400170
> View attachment 4400171
> View attachment 4400172



This is such a great bag, I have thought about getting one myself. It’s so versatile and the hardware and lines are contemporary and graceful.


----------



## sf_newyorker

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636


Congrats - I’m happy you got your heart’s desire. She’s beautiful.


----------



## renet

Rami00 said:


> Congratulations! What a great team your SA and a store manager make.


Thank you, Rami! Yes, I feel we are fortunate to have good people around us, my SA and store manager are two of them. 



sf_newyorker said:


> Congrats - I’m happy you got your heart’s desire. She’s beautiful.


Thank you, sf_newyorker! [emoji8]


----------



## Addicted to bags

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636


WooHOOO!! Congrats renet!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> I was swimming towards Band Island, then saw your post, and did a U-turn...
> You're killing me with your enabling AtoB~~~
> I didn't know how gorgeous Opli really is!
> And those charms....the horsey.....gaaaaaawd!
> Congrats on your multiple (again) purchases! Everything is just gorgeous !!


Thank you TBH! But I see the problem is not me, you're swimming to the wrong island  Band Island  I'm gonna head off to Ban Island myself!


----------



## GoldFish8

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636


Oooooh la la! What a dream color combo! I know Originally you wanted a B30 in that combo. Is that what your SA found for you?!? Amazing!


----------



## GoldFish8

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you TBH! But I see the problem is not me, you're swimming to the wrong island  Band Island  I'm gonna head off to Ban Island myself!


Lol! I was Following TBH to the wrong island


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Some of the things I was lucky to have found at H Madison - white GHW CDC , gold
Oran that actually fit and my newest H sneakers! I’m on Ban Island...until we go back to our hometown in Australia in July ...


----------



## More bags

Serva1 said:


> I just bought my first ever vintage bag, amazed how good the condition is and love the design and the white contrast stiching. Presenting ”Lucy” in black porosus lisse croc, with a discrete 24 FSH stamp on the front panel. Comparison pic with my alligator wallet included.
> View attachment 4400029
> 
> View attachment 4400030


Lucy is absolutely stunning and a great match with your wallet!


----------



## meg8182000

lanit said:


> Atout GM in Vert Vertigo/Vert Cypress and Sweet Dreams Mens silk.
> View attachment 4400670



Oh I love that pouch and the colors are great! I have the smaller version but have been thinking that maybe i should get the larger size as well.


----------



## meg8182000

CiiCii said:


> Just picked up my first red Birkin with gold hardware; it's a 30CM, Rouge Vif with Chevre leather. I absolutely LOVE the color and I LOVE the leather



OMG - that color is gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you TBH! But I see the problem is not me, you're swimming to the wrong island  Band Island  I'm gonna head off to Ban Island myself!


ahahahahaha Well no wonder they were saying no entry without a guitar


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636


Wow, congrats Renet! Your SA and your SM is so nice cuz you're so nice!  
You got a non-black B! Yessssss!Etain RGHW!  Gorgeous! Super congrats Renet! Sooooo happy for you! Looking forward to your Action pics!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> Lol! I was Following TBH to the wrong island


Ahahahaha
Saw you trying to bribe the gate keeper with champagne!


----------



## BirkinLover77

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## renet

Addicted to bags said:


> WooHOOO!! Congrats renet!!



Thank you, dear! [emoji3059]
Saw that you are enjoying yourself extremely on the H island with all the new arrivals! [emoji6] [emoji13] 



GoldFish8 said:


> Oooooh la la! What a dream color combo! I know Originally you wanted a B30 in that combo. Is that what your SA found for you?!? Amazing!



I wanted different B size, a variation in style/size (sometimes, my DH comments I’m a complicated person [emoji13]) - yes but RGHW is not available for B30.

However, B25 has been the right size for me.  Honestly, I do not carry alot in my bag, regardless of space available. [emoji23] 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, congrats Renet! Your SA and your SM is so nice cuz you're so nice!
> You got a non-black B! Yessssss!Etain RGHW!  Gorgeous! Super congrats Renet! Sooooo happy for you! Looking forward to your Action pics!



Thanks so much, dear TBH![emoji8]
I may not be their VIP but I do feel their sincerity in making things work for me and I’m sure, for their other clients. [emoji847] That’s pretty more than enough for me to stay in relationship with them. And yes, I wanted to join you and @ Addicted to bags to ban island but I asked my dear SA to put aside a Horse charm pendent (for my Curosite necklace) and a Pink Kelly Double Tour bracelet in my size, right after I left the store. [emoji23] 



BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Congratulations



Thanks much, dear BirkinLover77! [emoji8] I’m fortunate to get hold of this beauty with help from SA and SM. [emoji177]


----------



## GoldFish8

renet said:


> Thank you, dear! [emoji3059]
> Saw that you are enjoying yourself extremely on the H island with all the new arrivals! [emoji6] [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted different B size, a variation in style/size (sometimes, my DH comments I’m a complicated person [emoji13]) - yes but RGHW is not available for B30.
> 
> However, B25 has been the right size for me.  Honestly, I do not carry alot in my bag, regardless of space available. [emoji23]


We are all “complicated” lol  .. DH doesn’t understand me and my love for H.. but he also doesn’t stop me   Your bag is a true dream bag! I’m hoping my next one will be the same as yours


----------



## renet

GoldFish8 said:


> We are all “complicated” lol  .. DH doesn’t understand me and my love for H.. but he also doesn’t stop me   Your bag is a true dream bag! I’m hoping my next one will be the same as yours



Hehe...yes, we are all “complicated”. [emoji38] 
Wish you best of luck to receive your next dream bag! [emoji847]


----------



## Serva1

Thank you dear Emile H, Addicted to bags, TresBeauHermes, margieb and More bags for you compliments. Love my vintage under the radar Lucy bag [emoji173]️

I also want to thank for the likes [emoji173]️.

”Lucy” is going to some important meetings on Monday, hoping to post an action pic next week. Wishing you all a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Evita98

My new hermes silver ring and bracelet for spring!


----------



## Baikinman

Aline bag in blue electric.


----------



## Tatownz

Picked up this twilly for my B30 recently.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4401079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the things I was lucky to have found at H Madison - white GHW CDC , gold
> Oran that actually fit and my newest H sneakers! I’m on Ban Island...until we go back to our hometown in Australia in July ...


These are my favorite Orans! They are my first of many but I wear them so much... worth every penny. Have them on today with a barenia cdc and goldie B =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tatownz said:


> Picked up this twilly for my B30 recently.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401453


Thanks for posting this twilly on Goldie B... I have been debting on this one and I see it looks AMAZING!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636


Wowza dear!!! Congrats on the beautiful Etain RGHW!!! A very stunning combo indeed!!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

I’m a sucker for all things “horse” the only thing second to that is “monkeys” ... My newest baby. **Not a purse**

Hermès - Carnets D’Equateur Teapot 

This teapot is much larger in real life and it’s great because it has its own strainer for loose tea. 



*** Note: not an escape from the ban island as I didn’t even have to leave my house for this


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> I’m a sucker for all things “horse” the only thing second to that is “monkeys” ... My newest baby. **Not a purse**
> 
> Hermès - Carnets D’Equateur Teapot
> 
> This teapot is much larger in real life and it’s great because it has its own strainer for loose tea.
> 
> 
> 
> *** Note: not an escape from the ban island as I didn’t even have to leave my house for this


This has been on my wishlist for a while. I could just never fully decide on this one vs the Cheval. But I do understand your love!!! I have the large bowl on display and it brings much  to my eyes =) CONGRATS!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Evita98 said:


> My new hermes silver ring and bracelet for spring!




What a cool ring!!


----------



## meg8182000

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636



Congrats! Must have been so exciting to realize you were going to get the color you requested!  I love Etain and with RGHW it's simply divine!


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> This has been on my wishlist for a while. I could just never fully decide on this one vs the Cheval. But I do understand your love!!! I have the large bowl on display and it brings much  to my eyes =) CONGRATS!


Thank you hun!! The print in this is so gorgeous isn’t it? The large bowl is so gorgeous. Is it the large salad bowl?  I’m slowly building my tea set and then looking into other items. There are so many different designs within this set, i will Be very torn eventually with which to get. But I’ll cross that road when I get there


----------



## Addicted to bags

Baikinman said:


> Aline bag in blue electric.
> View attachment 4401446


Nice! Any chance of a mod shot?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tatownz said:


> Picked up this twilly for my B30 recently.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401453


Perfect twilly, I mean perfect colors for your B30


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

aisham said:


> wooooow congrats , mazing bag . I love RGHW !! I hope my next bag is in RGHW



Ive been seeing a lot more RGHW lately so I’m sure you’ll get one [emoji173]️




BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the twilly too!



Thank you [emoji4] 



Ethengdurst said:


> Gorgeous bag! I have the same twilly but different cw, now you convinced me I need this too!



Ouu...what color did you get?



ff2904 said:


> Aww our bags are twin, thanks to lovely ladies in other thread, here my new and first Birkin. Glad I got size 25 because I don't carry much, just wallet, phone and few cosmetic items



It’s such a perfect size.  I’m like that too. I don’t carry much. I don’t even carry a wallet so 30 would have been way too big. 



Aileenlnbh said:


> Absolute beauty - I am picking up this twilly soon - very excited as I am hopeful it will go well with etoupe Kelly and my black bags



I didn’t even think of that. I should try it with my etoupe. It will probably look amazing hope you got it. [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Didn’t get the long dress (yet). Waiting to try on the blue skirt/shirt combo first to compare before committing to this piece. 

I did get the shorter dress though. Thought it was a little bit more youthful and edgy.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

GoldFish8 said:


> I’m a sucker for all things “horse” the only thing second to that is “monkeys” ... My newest baby. **Not a purse**
> 
> Hermès - Carnets D’Equateur Teapot
> 
> This teapot is much larger in real life and it’s great because it has its own strainer for loose tea.
> 
> 
> 
> *** Note: not an escape from the ban island as I didn’t even have to leave my house for this


This is sooooo pretty! The details!  Love the monkey and the kitty! 
Enjoy your...monkey! 
PS: Apparently homeware doesn't count ,so no thread of BI


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4402000
> View attachment 4402001
> 
> 
> Didn’t get the long dress (yet). Waiting to try on the blue skirt/shirt combo first to compare before committing to this piece.
> 
> I did get the shorter dress though. Thought it was a little bit more youthful and edgy.


Wow, both looks fantastic on you! Congrats!
That black long dress is gorgeous! I hope you get it!


----------



## doloresmia

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4402000
> View attachment 4402001
> 
> 
> Didn’t get the long dress (yet). Waiting to try on the blue skirt/shirt combo first to compare before committing to this piece.
> 
> I did get the shorter dress though. Thought it was a little bit more youthful and edgy.



Long dress is gorgeous on you!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, both looks fantastic on you! Congrats!
> That black long dress is gorgeous! I hope you get it!





doloresmia said:


> Long dress is gorgeous on you!



Thank you both of you. I was on the fence because I’m not sure if I like it $4k enough, but if the other one doesn’t look good on I guess I’ll have to get it [emoji846]


----------



## Evita98

xiaoxiao said:


> What a cool ring!!


Thank you! I love this ring.


----------



## xiaoxiao

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4402000
> View attachment 4402001
> 
> 
> Didn’t get the long dress (yet). Waiting to try on the blue skirt/shirt combo first to compare before committing to this piece.
> 
> I did get the shorter dress though. Thought it was a little bit more youthful and edgy.



Ohhhhh I love both!!! You look amazing in them.


----------



## rk4265

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you both of you. I was on the fence because I’m not sure if I like it $4k enough, but if the other one doesn’t look good on I guess I’ll have to get it [emoji846]


No get the short one! It’s flattering


----------



## Notorious Pink

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4402000
> View attachment 4402001
> 
> 
> Didn’t get the long dress (yet). Waiting to try on the blue skirt/shirt combo first to compare before committing to this piece.
> 
> I did get the shorter dress though. Thought it was a little bit more youthful and edgy.



Love both of these on you.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

xiaoxiao said:


> Ohhhhh I love both!!! You look amazing in them.



Thank you [emoji173]️ 



rk4265 said:


> No get the short one! It’s flattering



I did get that one [emoji846] Glad you like it [emoji173]️. 



BBC said:


> Love both of these on you.



Thank you [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## lulilu

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4402000
> View attachment 4402001
> 
> 
> Didn’t get the long dress (yet). Waiting to try on the blue skirt/shirt combo first to compare before committing to this piece.
> 
> I did get the shorter dress though. Thought it was a little bit more youthful and edgy.



I am busy ogling the pearl chanel flap, but really like the short dress on you too.


----------



## CaraBursae

Both look gorgeous on you. I have the long one and it is easy to combine- can be dresses up and down. 
An that pearl Chanel bag is simply WOW!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

lulilu said:


> I am busy ogling the pearl chanel flap, but really like the short dress on you too.



Thank you. 



CaraBursae said:


> Both look gorgeous on you. I have the long one and it is easy to combine- can be dresses up and down.
> An that pearl Chanel bag is simply WOW!



Thank you. Do you find you get much wear out of the dress? Like where have you been worn the dress to?


----------



## CMilly

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you both of you. I was on the fence because I’m not sure if I like it $4k enough, but if the other one doesn’t look good on I guess I’ll have to get it [emoji846]


I love the long dress on you. I prefer it to the other one.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

CMilly said:


> I love the long dress on you. I prefer it to the other one.



Thank you It makes me look tall somehow [emoji87]


----------



## Monique1004

Raisin pico 18!


----------



## Monique1004

So excited. Forgot the attach the picture.


----------



## viclou67

My first big Hermes purchase. Halzan 31 in Etoupe.


----------



## DoggieBags

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4402837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first big Hermes purchase. Halzan 31 in Etoupe.


Congrats! I love the Halzan. Such a versatile bag.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Monique1004 said:


> So excited. Forgot the attach the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402824


Pure LOVE for raisin with GHW


----------



## ms_sivalley

Monique1004 said:


> So excited. Forgot the attach the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402824


Gorgeous!  I didn’t know that raisin pico18 comes in gold hardware as well.  Would you say the color is a true purple or is there a brown undertone?  Thanks!


----------



## Purrsey

Monique1004 said:


> So excited. Forgot the attach the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402824



Size 22?
It’s so gorgeous!


----------



## voguekelly711

Got so so so lucky in Paris today!!! I’m absolutely in love... B30 Swift leather Blue Encre & the diamonds are epsom blue du nord & gold 

Can’t stop drooling over it!


----------



## Monique1004

Purrsey said:


> Size 22?
> It’s so gorgeous!



It's 18.


----------



## Monique1004

ms_sivalley said:


> Gorgeous!  I didn’t know that raisin pico18 comes in gold hardware as well.  Would you say the color is a true purple or is there a brown undertone?  Thanks!



Dark purple. Prune has the brown under tone. Here's more pictures on the pico thread. 
Ode to the Picotin
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/33046693/


----------



## elly_fong

renet said:


> Late last month been working with my SA on what bag I want other than Barenia. I said any K25/B30 in RGHW.  There was none, except B25 in RGHW.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 
> Early this month, I asked any RGHW B/K.
> 
> 1) Black B25 RGHW
> 2) Etain B25 RGHW
> 3) Beton B25 RGHW
> 
> It seems they have more B25 RGHW here in the store.
> 
> I finally made the decision to go for B25 Etain as I have many black/near-black colored bags. I’m convinced to take Etain RGHW.
> 
> Last Friday, I received a not so good news that the Etain was already reserved by another customer on waiting list.  [emoji22] My SA then asked if I want to consider Black RGHW. After some thoughts, I agreed.
> 
> Come Monday night, I received a call from my SA and she informed me my bag has been approved and arranged the day for me to come by.
> 
> So today I went to see the B25 Black RGHW. My SA cheekily told me I’m very lucky. Her manager actually reviewed my profile (all my bags that I have so far) and shared that I have a lot of black or near black colored bags and commented to my SA “aren’t your client bored of black?” but she said I actually wanted Etain RGHW and unfortunately, that was already been taken. They then made the effort to check their stock and found a new-in.  She immediately approved the new-in Etain RGHW for me. [emoji3526][emoji8][emoji3059]
> 
> Sorry for the long story as I struggled much, not I do not like B25 but always thinking of Barenia, which was near impossible to get hold of in my country.  Here’s a shot I took in the boutique. [emoji6]
> View attachment 4400636


Wow congrats Renet on getting your dream bag! Etain with RGHW is perfect [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## PETITLAPIN

Got my dream H today.
Been waiting for so long .
Here’s my first Kelly cut  rose Azalee in swift .
And couldn’t resist when my lovely SA offered me 
Birkin 30 Bougainvillea in epsom.


----------



## renet

elly_fong said:


> Wow congrats Renet on getting your dream bag! Etain with RGHW is perfect [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thanks so much, Elly! [emoji253]
I discovered how much I love Etain now that I have her. [emoji4]


----------



## ayc

chrisjason94 said:


> Got so so so lucky in Paris today!!! I’m absolutely in love... B30 Swift leather Blue Encre & the diamonds are epsom blue du nord & gold
> 
> Can’t stop drooling over it!


OMG!  CONGRATS!!


----------



## ayc

PETITLAPIN said:


> Got my dream H today.
> Been waiting for so long .
> Here’s my first Kelly cut  rose Azalee in swift .
> And couldn’t resist when my lovely SA offered me
> Birkin 30 Bougainvillea in epsom.
> View attachment 4403073


GORGEOUS!!  congrats!!


----------



## renet

chrisjason94 said:


> Got so so so lucky in Paris today!!! I’m absolutely in love... B30 Swift leather Blue Encre & the diamonds are epsom blue du nord & gold
> 
> Can’t stop drooling over it!



Cool! [emoji41] Congrats! [emoji2]


----------



## CaraBursae

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Do you find you get much wear out of the dress? Like where have you been worn the dress to?



I wore it in the office with ballerina flats, to the restaurant with high heels and leather jacket and also vor a visit at the opera combined with a fur jacket.


----------



## atelierforward

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4402000
> View attachment 4402001
> 
> 
> Didn’t get the long dress (yet). Waiting to try on the blue skirt/shirt combo first to compare before committing to this piece.
> 
> I did get the shorter dress though. Thought it was a little bit more youthful and edgy.


Love the dress!  That is too cute. H RTW is getting dangerously good lately.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PETITLAPIN said:


> Got my dream H today.
> Been waiting for so long .
> Here’s my first Kelly cut  rose Azalee in swift .
> And couldn’t resist when my lovely SA offered me
> Birkin 30 Bougainvillea in epsom.
> View attachment 4403073



Loooooove these!!!! Huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## danilux




----------



## Animetc

Bentley143 said:


> My first croc! Kelly 20 in graphite matte. I’m not very familiar with this color but it has a metallic color and I cannot wait to wear it



WOW!!!


----------



## RBoricua

danilux said:


> View attachment 4403299




Divine!!!


----------



## RBoricua

BBC said:


> Loooooove these!!!! Huge congratulations!!!!



It is always so exciting to see what treasures we are able to find at H!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

CiiCii said:


> Just picked up my first red Birkin with gold hardware; it's a 30CM, Rouge Vif with Chevre leather. I absolutely LOVE the color and I LOVE the leather [emoji2]


Beautiful!!! May I ask what location you got it from.


----------



## TeeCee77

I need those twillies for my Etain! [emoji173]️


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

CaraBursae said:


> I wore it in the office with ballerina flats, to the restaurant with high heels and leather jacket and also vor a visit at the opera combined with a fur jacket.



Ouu those are good idea. Didn’t realize how versatile it could be. I can only imagine how stylish you look/dress 



atelierforward said:


> Love the dress!  That is too cute. H RTW is getting dangerously good lately.



Agreed [emoji846]


----------



## DR2014

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4402000
> View attachment 4402001
> 
> 
> Didn’t get the long dress (yet). Waiting to try on the blue skirt/shirt combo first to compare before committing to this piece.
> 
> I did get the shorter dress though. Thought it was a little bit more youthful and edgy.


Hi PPD - would you tell me about that short dress?  I love it!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

DR2014 said:


> Hi PPD - would you tell me about that short dress?  I love it!



Sure what would you like to know about it?

It’s a more causal piece from the equestrian line. Only complaint I guess would be that you might need to carry a lint brush with you when wearing it. 

Here’s a close up of the collar.


----------



## DR2014

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Sure what would you like to know about it?
> 
> It’s a more causal piece from the equestrian line. Only complaint I guess would be that you might need to carry a lint brush with you when wearing it.
> 
> Here’s a close up of the collar.
> 
> View attachment 4403653


Thank you!  I was asking my SA about it but she couldn't find it.  Do you have style number or name?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

PETITLAPIN said:


> Got my dream H today.
> Been waiting for so long .
> Here’s my first Kelly cut  rose Azalee in swift .
> And couldn’t resist when my lovely SA offered me
> Birkin 30 Bougainvillea in epsom.
> View attachment 4403073


Wowww, they are just GORGEOUS! The colours!!!!  Super congrats!


----------



## fatcat2523

I have revealed this in its own thread, but thinking it won’t be too much to post it here after the long wait.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

danilux said:


> View attachment 4403299


Gorgeous! Congrats! Camail is my favourite twilly!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fatcat2523 said:


> I have revealed this in its own thread, but thinking it won’t be too much to post it here after the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 4404127
> 
> View attachment 4404128


What a beautiful K! Definitely worth the wait! Many congrats!


----------



## ayc

fatcat2523 said:


> I have revealed this in its own thread, but thinking it won’t be too much to post it here after the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 4404127
> 
> View attachment 4404128


OMG! Gorgeous!!  congrats!!


----------



## renet

fatcat2523 said:


> I have revealed this in its own thread, but thinking it won’t be too much to post it here after the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 4404127
> 
> View attachment 4404128



She’s so gorgeous! Your mom is one happy and proud owner of this beauty. Huge congrats! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji253]


----------



## More bags

fatcat2523 said:


> I have revealed this in its own thread, but thinking it won’t be too much to post it here after the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 4404127
> 
> View attachment 4404128


It is stunning!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

fatcat2523 said:


> I have revealed this in its own thread, but thinking it won’t be too much to post it here after the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 4404127
> 
> View attachment 4404128



Love love love. I haven’t seen those colors combined before but it makes a lot of sense. Very Hermes


----------



## MyCasualObsession

chrisjason94 said:


> Got so so so lucky in Paris today!!! I’m absolutely in love... B30 Swift leather Blue Encre & the diamonds are epsom blue du nord & gold
> 
> Can’t stop drooling over it!


I'm drooling with you!  Big Congrats!!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

TresBeauHermes said:


> What a beautiful K! Definitely worth the wait! Many congrats!





ayc said:


> OMG! Gorgeous!!  congrats!!





renet said:


> She’s so gorgeous! Your mom is one happy and proud owner of this beauty. Huge congrats! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji253]





More bags said:


> It is stunning!



Thank you everyone 



PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love love love. I haven’t seen those colors combined before but it makes a lot of sense. Very Hermes


Thank you, that's exactly what my SA said when she unboxing the SO.


----------



## traumamama

danilux said:


> View attachment 4403299


Gorgeous!  Is this bleu nuit?  Also hard to tell the color of hardware...


----------



## mcpro




----------



## TresBeauHermes

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4405032
> View attachment 4405033


GORGEOUS B!  Congrats!!!! 
I wonder what's in the other orange boxes?


----------



## mcpro

TresBeauHermes said:


> GORGEOUS B!  Congrats!!!!
> I wonder what's in the other orange boxes?



 thank you.

 it's just twillies and scarves.


----------



## beerbee

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4405032
> View attachment 4405033


Beautiful! What colour is it please?


----------



## jnj1ster

A belated post of an early birthday gift I received a few weeks ago from my DH, who knew that I have been considering this CW since December without making a decision! [emoji4] I have been bedridden after having surgery, so this especially cheered me up. Counting down the weeks so that I can wear it out!!


----------



## Aileenlnbh

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! Camail is my favourite twilly!



Ooh my special order better hurry up, my camail twilly is waiting and I’m very jealous seeing this combo!


----------



## Nerja

A birthday gift for my daughter!  CdC in the gorgeous summer pink croc.


----------



## mcpro

beerbee said:


> Beautiful! What colour is it please?



 thank you! color is Beton rose gold hardware


----------



## crisbac

jnj1ster said:


> A belated post of an early birthday gift I received a few weeks ago from my DH, who knew that I have been considering this CW since December without making a decision! [emoji4] I have been bedridden after having surgery, so this especially cheered me up. Counting down the weeks so that I can wear it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405337
> View attachment 4405338
> View attachment 4405339
> View attachment 4405340
> View attachment 4405341


Huge congrats, dear jnj1ster!  I wish you all the best for your birthday!  And prompt recovery so you can wear your gorgeous Animapolis out soon!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> A birthday gift for my daughter!  CdC in the gorgeous summer pink croc.
> 
> View attachment 4405428


Stunning, dear Nerja!  Your daughter will be so happy!


----------



## azukitea

Black rodeo


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Stunning, dear Nerja!  Your daughter will be so happy!


Thank you dear Crisbac   My photo simply does not do the color justice.  We will see our daughter this Easter week-end and cannot wait to give it to her!   She is going to be so surprised!


----------



## nicole0612

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Love love love. I haven’t seen those colors combined before but it makes a lot of sense. Very Hermes



Oh my goodness, you’re so right! There’s something that made me instantly love the look of this bag such an instinctive level. Your comment makes me realize that for me there’s a subliminal suggestion with this color combo of a big orange box with a dark colored ribbon trim! The colors are slightly different and more lovely in this SO of course, but the contrast is just about the same! It really hit home when I saw the unboxing photo a few posts away.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Oh my goodness, you’re so right! There’s something that made me instantly love the look of this bag such an instinctive level. Your comment makes me realize that for me there’s a subliminal suggestion with this color combo of a big orange box with a dark colored ribbon trim! The colors are slightly different and more lovely in this SO of course, but the contrast is just about the same! It really hit home when I saw the unboxing photo a few posts away.



Photo of unboxing from mcpro:


Photo of gorgeous SO from fatcat:



Subliminal trigger for me?! Love your SOs!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

jnj1ster said:


> A belated post of an early birthday gift I received a few weeks ago from my DH, who knew that I have been considering this CW since December without making a decision! [emoji4] I have been bedridden after having surgery, so this especially cheered me up. Counting down the weeks so that I can wear it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405337
> View attachment 4405338
> View attachment 4405339
> View attachment 4405340
> View attachment 4405341


Happy birthday. Wishing time goes by fast so you can recover in no time and enjoy your scarf soon!


----------



## momoc

Flying through airports with duty free Hermès boutiques is such a bad idea (to my wallet, lol).


----------



## Serva1

azukitea said:


> Black rodeo
> 
> View attachment 4405528



Huge congrats dear azukitea, I’m green with envy


----------



## jnj1ster

crisbac said:


> Huge congrats, dear jnj1ster! [emoji813] I wish you all the best for your birthday!  And prompt recovery so you can wear your gorgeous Animapolis out soon!





NOIRetMoi said:


> Happy birthday. Wishing time goes by fast so you can recover in no time and enjoy your scarf soon!


Thank you, crisbac and NOIRetMoi, for your well wishes and kind words!! Much appreciate it. [emoji4]


----------



## azukitea

Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats dear azukitea, I’m green with envy


thank you, i have been waiting for this for ages!!


----------



## totesmcgoats

TeeCee77 said:


> I need those twillies for my Etain! [emoji173]️



I went looking for them today and was told that they are sold out


----------



## TeeCee77

totesmcgoats said:


> I went looking for them today and was told that they are sold out



Oh no! I sent my SA hunting. Hope some turn up [emoji853]


----------



## totesmcgoats




----------



## beerbee

totesmcgoats said:


> View attachment 4405991


Love this design! I just bought the green cw, now I am tempted by your blue cw!


----------



## Christineee86

A 20-year-old Vintage Kelly 35  and a new pink Clic Clac Modern Cannage Twilly!


----------



## MooMooVT

fatcat2523 said:


> I have revealed this in its own thread, but thinking it won’t be too much to post it here after the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 4404127
> 
> View attachment 4404128


That's next level stunning.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Christineee86 said:


> View attachment 4406336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 20-year-old Vintage Kelly 35  and a new pink Clic Clac Modern Cannage Twilly!


Wow, I really love this. Gold and pink go so well together.


----------



## crisbac

momoc said:


> Flying through airports with duty free Hermès boutiques is such a bad idea (to my wallet, lol).
> 
> View attachment 4405551
> 
> View attachment 4405552
> 
> View attachment 4405550


Great finds, momoc!  Congratulations!


----------



## Christineee86

sf_newyorker said:


> Wow, I really love this. Gold and pink go so well together.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Dany_37

Christineee86 said:


> View attachment 4406336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 20-year-old Vintage Kelly 35  and a new pink Clic Clac Modern Cannage Twilly!



Bag twins! Beautiful


----------



## Christineee86

Dany_37 said:


> Bag twins! Beautiful


Thank you!! I just saw that we are Vintage Kelly twins! Isn’t it amazing how Hermes bags look after more than 20 years?


----------



## fatcat2523

nicole0612 said:


> Photo of unboxing from mcpro:
> View attachment 4405532
> 
> Photo of gorgeous SO from fatcat:
> View attachment 4405533
> 
> 
> Subliminal trigger for me?! Love your SOs!


Thank you


----------



## dooneybaby

fatcat2523 said:


> I have revealed this in its own thread, but thinking it won’t be too much to post it here after the long wait.
> 
> View attachment 4404127
> 
> View attachment 4404128


Never too much! Can't get enough of this gorgeous baby! OMG, I'm getting heart palpitations!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Pegase quicker sneaker!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

2002 hair slide and 2002 bracelet !!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hermes bag charm, horseshoe in rose ete color.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

jnj1ster said:


> A belated post of an early birthday gift I received a few weeks ago from my DH, who knew that I have been considering this CW since December without making a decision! [emoji4] I have been bedridden after having surgery, so this especially cheered me up. Counting down the weeks so that I can wear it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405337
> View attachment 4405338
> View attachment 4405339
> View attachment 4405340
> View attachment 4405341


I'm twins with you.  Have stayed away from orange colorways for a few years but I was sold on this one.  The orange is subtle and have so many different colors. Love the border.


----------



## Addicted to bags

totesmcgoats said:


> View attachment 4405991





beerbee said:


> Love this design! I just bought the green cw, now I am tempted by your blue cw!


The eyeballs peeking thru are so cool!


----------



## Dany_37

Christineee86 said:


> Thank you!! I just saw that we are Vintage Kelly twins! Isn’t it amazing how Hermes bags look after more than 20 years?


Absolutely amazing! I was so shocked and coudn't pass it up!


----------



## totesmcgoats

beerbee said:


> Love this design! I just bought the green cw, now I am tempted by your blue cw!



Love!


----------



## ungela914

My GP30 in beige & matching twilly [emoji4]


----------



## thebaglover

Look what I found at Ginza store


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wowza dear!!! Congrats on the beautiful Etain RGHW!!! A very stunning combo indeed!!!!





meg8182000 said:


> Congrats! Must have been so exciting to realize you were going to get the color you requested!  I love Etain and with RGHW it's simply divine!



Thank you dear both!  This bag is my new fav go-to bag daily now. Etain n RGHW combi is divine.  I’m so glad to have asked and received it. [emoji7]

Wish every TPFers a blessed Good Friday!  [emoji253]


----------



## fatcat2523

Got this new Curiosite horsey charm with matching gold leather necklace


----------



## crisbac

fatcat2523 said:


> Got this new Curiosite horsey charm with matching gold leather necklace
> View attachment 4408557
> 
> View attachment 4408558
> 
> View attachment 4408559


Adorable, fatcat2523!  Huge congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Still sipping on my Diet Pepsi Stuck on Birkin Fantasy Island waiting on my black stallion to gallop home to me... had to make a tiny escape as I ordered a matching watch strap for little Ms. Azaleè and it finally arrived YAY! Now back to Black Birkin is STILL a Fantasy Island heehee


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fatcat2523 said:


> Got this new Curiosite horsey charm with matching gold leather necklace
> View attachment 4408557
> 
> View attachment 4408558
> 
> View attachment 4408559


Such a cute charm and necklace!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> Still sipping on my Diet Pepsi Stuck on Birkin Fantasy Island waiting on my black stallion to gallop home to me... had to make a tiny escape as I ordered a matching watch strap for little Ms. Azaleè and it finally arrived YAY! Now back to Black Birkin is STILL a Fantasy Island heehee


Soooooooo pretty!!!!!
Looks like you took the daily boat that you can catch from the island that goes directly to H


----------



## TresBeauHermes

thebaglover said:


> Look what I found at Ginza store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407833


Nice haul!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TresBeauHermes said:


> Soooooooo pretty!!!!!
> Looks like you took the daily boat that you can catch from the island that goes directly to H


thank u!
yup... just a qwik day trip


----------



## fatcat2523

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such a cute charm and necklace!



Thank you so much


----------



## crisbac

Israeli_Flava said:


> Still sipping on my Diet Pepsi Stuck on Birkin Fantasy Island waiting on my black stallion to gallop home to me... had to make a tiny escape as I ordered a matching watch strap for little Ms. Azaleè and it finally arrived YAY! Now back to Black Birkin is STILL a Fantasy Island heehee


Perfection, Israeli_Flava!  Rose Azalee is so beautiful!


----------



## thebaglover

TresBeauHermes said:


> Nice haul!!!


thank you


----------



## Berliner Cat

Happy Easter! 
I added this to my H collection. This is my first Etoupe bag^^  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tall1Grl

jnj1ster said:


> A belated post of an early birthday gift I received a few weeks ago from my DH, who knew that I have been considering this CW since December without making a decision! [emoji4] I have been bedridden after having surgery, so this especially cheered me up. Counting down the weeks so that I can wear it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4405337
> View attachment 4405338
> View attachment 4405339
> View attachment 4405340
> View attachment 4405341


Happy Belated Bday!!  Kudos to DH!!
Got cw08 for my DH! He loves the lizards..thank you for letting me share!


----------



## TeeCee77

Found some new purple twillies and I am in LOVE. I am going to need at least one more colorway in this pattern. They tie beautifully [emoji173]️


----------



## DoggieBags

TeeCee77 said:


> Found some new purple twillies and I am in LOVE. I am going to need at least one more colorway in this pattern. They tie beautifully [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408815
> View attachment 4408817
> View attachment 4408818


That purple is gorgeous on your b!


----------



## MotoChiq

TeeCee77 said:


> Found some new purple twillies and I am in LOVE. I am going to need at least one more colorway in this pattern. They tie beautifully [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408815
> View attachment 4408817
> View attachment 4408818



I need one of these too.....


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

TeeCee77 said:


> Found some new purple twillies and I am in LOVE. I am going to need at least one more colorway in this pattern. They tie beautifully [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408815
> View attachment 4408817
> View attachment 4408818


I have a pair in orange!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

TeeCee77 said:


> Found some new purple twillies and I am in LOVE. I am going to need at least one more colorway in this pattern. They tie beautifully [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408815
> View attachment 4408817
> View attachment 4408818


My orange version


----------



## TeeCee77

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I have a pair in orange!!



They tie so cool! I love the back side. The orange are beautiful. I’m contemplating between the pink and the green!


----------



## Rhl2987

I just picked up my first SO, a couple twillies to match, and DH actually liked these two bracelets! He’s not a big H fan so this is the second time ever he’s come with me to our local store. 

I was just in the store earlier this week with my Mom and she found some wonderful items. She picked up a cashmere cardigan, two circus porcelain pieces for the baby, a losange, and the Tornade ankle boots. Needless to say, all our money has been spent at H this week!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Rhl2987 said:


> I just picked up my first SO, a couple twillies to match, and DH actually liked these two bracelets! He’s not a big H fan so this is the second time ever he’s come with me to our local store.
> 
> I was just in the store earlier this week with my Mom and she found some wonderful items. She picked up a cashmere cardigan, two circus porcelain pieces for the baby, a losange, and the Tornade ankle boots. Needless to say, all our money has been spent at H this week!


Gorgeous SO K! 
H is a family affair for you!
Many congrats!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tall1Grl said:


> Happy Belated Bday!!  Kudos to DH!!
> Got cw08 for my DH! He loves the lizards..thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4408722


I love this colorway ! didn't know that it exists since the ones that I've seen are mainly bright jewel tones so I ended up with the orange colorway 06.  I'm a sucker of blues and will check this one.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rhl2987 said:


> I just picked up my first SO, a couple twillies to match, and DH actually liked these two bracelets! He’s not a big H fan so this is the second time ever he’s come with me to our local store.
> 
> I was just in the store earlier this week with my Mom and she found some wonderful items. She picked up a cashmere cardigan, two circus porcelain pieces for the baby, a losange, and the Tornade ankle boots. Needless to say, all our money has been spent at H this week!


Good choice on your SO ! I love BH and my SO has BH too with BE on the side panels.


----------



## catsinthebag

Rhl2987 said:


> I just picked up my first SO, a couple twillies to match, and DH actually liked these two bracelets! He’s not a big H fan so this is the second time ever he’s come with me to our local store.
> 
> I was just in the store earlier this week with my Mom and she found some wonderful items. She picked up a cashmere cardigan, two circus porcelain pieces for the baby, a losange, and the Tornade ankle boots. Needless to say, all our money has been spent at H this week!



That Kelly is extraordinary!


----------



## Dany_37

This pretty girl


----------



## asadal

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Hermes bag charm, horseshoe in rose ete color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407422


Love that soft pink charm!


----------



## renet

Purchased 2 pouches and Horse Curiosite charm today. 

My SA recommended me the Gris Ponce toiletry pouch for travel use.  I thought it might fit my B25 as bag insert with zip.  My SA said “oh yeah, it may fit!” and hence, I am trying it in my B25 at home. It does! [emoji6] 

I’ve yet to figure what I will use the orange NeoBain pouch for yet. [emoji13] 

I love the new Curiosite charm.  My DH thought it’s so Hermès.  Really?! But it is Hermès charm pendant.  [emoji23]


----------



## GoldFish8

renet said:


> Purchased 2 pouches and Horse Curiosite charm today.
> 
> My SA recommended me the Gris Ponce toiletry pouch for travel use.  I thought it might fit my B25 as bag insert with zip.  My SA said “oh yeah, it may fit!” and hence, I am trying it in my B25 at home. It does! [emoji6]
> 
> I’ve yet to figure what I will use the orange NeoBain pouch for yet. [emoji13]
> 
> I love the new Curiosite charm.  My DH thought it’s so Hermès.  Really?! But it is Hermès charm pendant.  [emoji23]
> View attachment 4409139
> View attachment 4409140
> View attachment 4409141


That pouch looks genius!! Did you have to squish it in at all to make it fit? Looks like it has dividers to function a bit like an organizer?


----------



## renet

GoldFish8 said:


> That pouch looks genius!! Did you have to squish it in at all to make it fit? Looks like it has dividers to function a bit like an organizer?



No, I do not need to squish it to make it fit inside B25. It fits nicely. Its interior has 2 smaller pockets on one side and a long pocket on the other.


----------



## CMilly

renet said:


> No, I do not need to squish it to make it fit inside B25. It fits nicely. Its interior has 2 smaller pockets on one side and a long pocket on the other.


Where did you get the insert?


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Purchased 2 pouches and Horse Curiosite charm today.
> 
> My SA recommended me the Gris Ponce toiletry pouch for travel use.  I thought it might fit my B25 as bag insert with zip.  My SA said “oh yeah, it may fit!” and hence, I am trying it in my B25 at home. It does! [emoji6]
> 
> I’ve yet to figure what I will use the orange NeoBain pouch for yet. [emoji13]
> 
> I love the new Curiosite charm.  My DH thought it’s so Hermès.  Really?! But it is Hermès charm pendant.  [emoji23]
> View attachment 4409139
> View attachment 4409140
> View attachment 4409141


Love the horsey!  Fabulous additions, renet! Big congratulations!  Btw, your lovely horsey can join the herd in the dedicated thread: Curious about the new Curiosite Collection!


----------



## Tall1Grl

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love this colorway ! didn't know that it exists since the ones that I've seen are mainly bright jewel tones so I ended up with the orange colorway 06.  I'm a sucker of blues and will check this one.


Thanks @chkpfbeliever ! I  also the orange too for the pop of color but was scouting the us website looking for a prezzi for my DH’s Bday and this fit the bill as he likes blues & greens and anything Godzilla-like! This turned out to be very subtle in cw as someone else pointed out in another thread I read(I think it was in the forum for the new 2019 spring scarves)


----------



## JadeFor3st

renet said:


> Purchased 2 pouches and Horse Curiosite charm today.
> 
> My SA recommended me the Gris Ponce toiletry pouch for travel use.  I thought it might fit my B25 as bag insert with zip.  My SA said “oh yeah, it may fit!” and hence, I am trying it in my B25 at home. It does! [emoji6]
> 
> I’ve yet to figure what I will use the orange NeoBain pouch for yet. [emoji13]
> 
> I love the new Curiosite charm.  My DH thought it’s so Hermès.  Really?! But it is Hermès charm pendant.  [emoji23]
> View attachment 4409139
> View attachment 4409140
> View attachment 4409141



Beautiful purchases! May I ask how much is the Gris Ponce toiletry pouch? Thank you.


----------



## bellapurse

Summer ready! [emoji295]️


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Purchased 2 pouches and Horse Curiosite charm today.
> 
> My SA recommended me the Gris Ponce toiletry pouch for travel use.  I thought it might fit my B25 as bag insert with zip.  My SA said “oh yeah, it may fit!” and hence, I am trying it in my B25 at home. It does! [emoji6]
> 
> I’ve yet to figure what I will use the orange NeoBain pouch for yet. [emoji13]
> 
> I love the new Curiosite charm.  My DH thought it’s so Hermès.  Really?! But it is Hermès charm pendant.  [emoji23]
> View attachment 4409139
> View attachment 4409140
> View attachment 4409141


What a great idea to use the toiletry pouch as an insert! The orange pouch and the horsey charm is so cute!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Dany_37 said:


> This pretty girl


The colour is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Dany_37

TresBeauHermes said:


> The colour is so pretty! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## jaz_o

fatcat2523 said:


> Got this new Curiosite horsey charm with matching gold leather necklace
> View attachment 4408557
> 
> View attachment 4408558
> 
> View attachment 4408559



Beautiful purchases! [emoji7] I was wondering how much was the charm and leather necklace?  Are there several leather options to choose from? TIA! [emoji1317]


----------



## More bags

Rhl2987 said:


> I just picked up my first SO, a couple twillies to match, and DH actually liked these two bracelets! He’s not a big H fan so this is the second time ever he’s come with me to our local store.
> 
> I was just in the store earlier this week with my Mom and she found some wonderful items. She picked up a cashmere cardigan, two circus porcelain pieces for the baby, a losange, and the Tornade ankle boots. Needless to say, all our money has been spent at H this week!


Absolutely stunning, congratulations on your SO Kelly and twillies! Best wishes with baby.


----------



## totesmcgoats

TeeCee77 said:


> Found some new purple twillies and I am in LOVE. I am going to need at least one more colorway in this pattern. They tie beautifully [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408815
> View attachment 4408817
> View attachment 4408818



Beautiful contrast against the gold!


----------



## renet

CMilly said:


> Where did you get the insert?


Hi CMilly, it’s not actually a bag insert but the size seems just right for B25. 

The product name is Jimetou Colonnes case.  I bought this from Singapore H. 



crisbac said:


> Love the horsey!  Fabulous additions, renet! Big congratulations!  Btw, your lovely horsey can join the herd in the dedicated thread: Curious about the new Curiosite Collection!



Thank you, dear crisbac! I love Curiosite collections! Am thinking to add more charms. [emoji13]



Purdue1988 said:


> Beautiful purchases! May I ask how much is the Gris Ponce toiletry pouch? Thank you.



Thank you, Purdue.  It’s SGD620, if I didn’t remember wrongly.

Gris Ponce is the name of this color.  It actually comes in 3 colors but my SA only has this and Terracotta available. 



TresBeauHermes said:


> What a great idea to use the toiletry pouch as an insert! The orange pouch and the horsey charm is so cute!



Thank you, dear TBH! [emoji847]
Maximise the pouch for different usage...as bag insert and toiletry pouch for travel. [emoji23]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

renet said:


> Hi CMilly, it’s not actually a bag insert but the size seems just right for B25.
> 
> The product name is Jimetou Colonnes case.  I bought this from Singapore H.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear crisbac! I love Curiosite collections! Am thinking to add more charms. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Purdue.  It’s SGD620, if I didn’t remember wrongly.
> 
> Gris Ponce is the name of this color.  It actually comes in 3 colors but my SA only has this and Terracotta available.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear TBH! [emoji847]
> Maximise the pouch for different usage...as bag insert and toiletry pouch for travel. [emoji23]


----------



## JadeFor3st

renet said:


> Thank you, Purdue.  It’s SGD620, if I didn’t remember wrongly.
> 
> Gris Ponce is the name of this color.  It actually comes in 3 colors but my SA only has this and Terracotta available.



Thank you for your detail information.  I will see if my local store has them.


----------



## fiona0113

renet said:


> Purchased 2 pouches and Horse Curiosite charm today.
> 
> My SA recommended me the Gris Ponce toiletry pouch for travel use.  I thought it might fit my B25 as bag insert with zip.  My SA said “oh yeah, it may fit!” and hence, I am trying it in my B25 at home. It does! [emoji6]
> 
> I’ve yet to figure what I will use the orange NeoBain pouch for yet. [emoji13]
> 
> I love the new Curiosite charm.  My DH thought it’s so Hermès.  Really?! But it is Hermès charm pendant.  [emoji23]
> View attachment 4409139
> View attachment 4409140
> View attachment 4409141


To use it as a insert is a good idea!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> I just picked up my first SO, a couple twillies to match, and DH actually liked these two bracelets! He’s not a big H fan so this is the second time ever he’s come with me to our local store.
> 
> I was just in the store earlier this week with my Mom and she found some wonderful items. She picked up a cashmere cardigan, two circus porcelain pieces for the baby, a losange, and the Tornade ankle boots. Needless to say, all our money has been spent at H this week!


OUTSTANDING SO DEAR!!! 
U picked the best twillies for your new girl too!!!!
Your DH stack is v nice


----------



## PYTKelly

My recent purchase from Chicago last weekend! B25 in the new Jonathan leather Noir and some Tokyo Knit runners and a couple matching twillies I don't usually like black bags but this was so cute and classic!


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Still sipping on my Diet Pepsi Stuck on Birkin Fantasy Island waiting on my black stallion to gallop home to me... had to make a tiny escape as I ordered a matching watch strap for little Ms. Azaleè and it finally arrived YAY! Now back to Black Birkin is STILL a Fantasy Island heehee



Girl!!! Stunning!!! 



Rhl2987 said:


> I just picked up my first SO, a couple twillies to match, and DH actually liked these two bracelets! He’s not a big H fan so this is the second time ever he’s come with me to our local store.
> 
> I was just in the store earlier this week with my Mom and she found some wonderful items. She picked up a cashmere cardigan, two circus porcelain pieces for the baby, a losange, and the Tornade ankle boots. Needless to say, all our money has been spent at H this week!




Gorgeous!!! The twillys are PERFECT!! 



renet said:


> Purchased 2 pouches and Horse Curiosite charm today.
> 
> My SA recommended me the Gris Ponce toiletry pouch for travel use.  I thought it might fit my B25 as bag insert with zip.  My SA said “oh yeah, it may fit!” and hence, I am trying it in my B25 at home. It does! [emoji6]
> 
> I’ve yet to figure what I will use the orange NeoBain pouch for yet. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> I love the new Curiosite charm.  My DH thought it’s so Hermès.  Really?! But it is Hermès charm pendant.  [emoji23]
> View attachment 4409139
> View attachment 4409140
> View attachment 4409141



Congrats! I’ve been eyeing both the charms and the orange pouch! 



PYTKelly said:


> My recent purchase from Chicago last weekend! B25 in the new Jonathan leather Noir and some Tokyo Knit runners and a couple matching twillies I don't usually like black bags but this was so cute and classic!



Wow gorgeous!!! What do you think of this new leather?!


----------



## noegirl

Picked up a couple of items in store today. 

H deco change tray and calvi in Barenia Faubourg with rose d’ete interior


----------



## PYTKelly

noegirl said:


> Girl!!! Stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! The twillys are PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! I’ve been eyeing both the charms and the orange pouch!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow gorgeous!!! What do you think of this new leather?!


I love it!! I've never been a huge fan of togo so it's nice bc it's supple looking like swift but definitely more rigid so the sangles don't flop downwards and seems the bag keeps its shape perfectly.


----------



## noegirl

PYTKelly said:


> I love it!! I've never been a huge fan of togo so it's nice bc it's supple looking like swift but definitely more rigid so the sangles don't flop downwards and seems the bag keeps its shape perfectly.


Thanks!! My SA mentioned Jonathan to me today and now I’m intrigued!


----------



## renet

noegirl said:


> Congrats! I’ve been eyeing both the charms and the orange pouch!


Thanks, noegirl! I hope you find yours soon.  Saw your new purchases and eyeing your BF/Rose D’ete Calvi! Am going to ask my SA this morning! [emoji38]


----------



## renet

fiona0113 said:


> To use it as a insert is a good idea!



Thanks, Fiona0113! [emoji847]
Now I am looking for the Indigo color of the pouch.


----------



## noegirl

renet said:


> Thanks, noegirl! I hope you find yours soon.  Saw your new purchases and eyeing your BF/Rose D’ete Calvi! Am going to ask my SA this morning! [emoji38]




Yesss the smell is heavenly!!! It’s literally the softest thing!!!


----------



## nymeria

noegirl said:


> Picked up a couple of items in store today.
> 
> H deco change tray and calvi in Barenia Faubourg with rose d’ete interior


LOVE the calvi!!  Beautiful color combo! May I ask how much more the Barenia is than the usual? Its a must have  use it well


----------



## noegirl

nymeria said:


> LOVE the calvi!!  Beautiful color combo! May I ask how much more the Barenia is than the usual? Its a must have  use it well




Thank you!!! Although it was a small offer it was an immediate yess for me hahaha. Oh and it was $405


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PYTKelly said:


> My recent purchase from Chicago last weekend! B25 in the new Jonathan leather Noir and some Tokyo Knit runners and a couple matching twillies I don't usually like black bags but this was so cute and classic!


Beautiful!!!!
Just curious as the lighting is reflecting off of the leather... is this leather a smooth, shiny leather or is that matte. Not too familiar with this leather but it looks amazing.


----------



## PYTKelly

Israeli_Flava said:


> Beautiful!!!!
> Just curious as the lighting is reflecting off of the leather... is this leather a smooth, shiny leather or is that matte. Not too familiar with this leather but it looks amazing.


I would say it's in between. Not totally matte like togo. It's pretry much just like swift sheen-wise ☺


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm having second thoughts about my new Cache Cache Fleuri,  but I'm keeping it.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> I'm having second thoughts about my new Cache Cache Fleuri,  but I'm keeping it.
> 
> View attachment 4412131


Glad you're keeping it cuz its so pretty!


----------



## Nerja

My new K28 togo return with PWH and Camails twilly!  I have the best SS!


----------



## pfaeria

Just got my first Hermès! Bougainvillier Epson Calvi Cardholder


----------



## Ali_meowmeow

Just got my first kelly 35 in togo Etoupe. Love it[emoji173]️ I am 5ft9 and this size is great for me


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Nerja said:


> My new K28 togo return with PWH and Camails twilly!  I have the best SS!
> 
> View attachment 4412142


Soooo pretty! many congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ali_meowmeow said:


> Just got my first kelly 35 in togo Etoupe. Love it[emoji173]️ I am 5ft9 and this size is great for me
> View attachment 4412490


That contrast stitching is just so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## dooneybaby

TresBeauHermes said:


> Glad you're keeping it cuz its so pretty!


Some of the newer H scarves are giving off a "cartoon" vibe. I think it has to do with the darker outlines around the design. I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## Nerja

TresBeauHermes said:


> Soooo pretty! many congrats!


Dear @TresBeauHermes  Thank you very much!


----------



## Nivahra

Today my second Clic arrived and wow, I‘m so in love [emoji7] Roségold Rose Candeur


----------



## Phiona88

Nivahra said:


> Today my second Clic arrived and wow, I‘m so in love [emoji7] Roségold Rose Candeur
> View attachment 4412977



It’s super cute! Love it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

noegirl said:


> Thank you!!! Although it was a small offer it was an immediate yess for me hahaha. Oh and it was $405


 I love the calvi and would've pulled the trigger too... that verso effect is an amazing combo!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ali_meowmeow said:


> Just got my first kelly 35 in togo Etoupe. Love it[emoji173]️ I am 5ft9 and this size is great for me
> View attachment 4412490


What a gorgeous neutral and that twilly is wow!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dooneybaby said:


> Some of the newer H scarves are giving off a "cartoon" vibe. I think it has to do with the darker outlines around the design. I'm just not feeling it.


 Cartoon vibe! Didn't think of that until you mentioned it!


----------



## Noveltwist

Nivahra said:


> Today my second Clic arrived and wow, I‘m so in love [emoji7] Roségold Rose Candeur
> View attachment 4412977



I’ve never looked much at the Clics before, but that color is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hbr

My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


----------



## beerbee

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


What a lucky find! She is smashing!


----------



## hbr

beerbee said:


> What a lucky find! She is smashing!



Thank you!!  Feel very lucky to have found her!


----------



## GoldFish8

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


Wish I could “like” more than once. Stunning!!! Will you wear her casually or more formal?


----------



## hbr

GoldFish8 said:


> Wish I could “like” more than once. Stunning!!! Will you wear her casually or more formal?



Thank you!!  I’m not sure yet- in my mind, I assumed it would be more of a formal/semi formal bag due to the sellier style. But I think it’s definitely doable to dress her down a bit!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


Uber beautiful!!!


----------



## hbr

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Uber beautiful!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## periogirl28

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


How super beautiful! I think we are twins. Mine is from 1981! The fab thing is she can go from casual to formal and I carry her everywhere. Congrats!


----------



## hbr

periogirl28 said:


> How super beautiful! I think we are twins. Mine is from 1981! The fab thing is she can go from casual to formal and I carry her everywhere. Congrats!



Yay!  So happy to hear she’s easy to take everywhere [emoji170] Have you done any leather treatments or anything to keep her in top shape?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]



Talk about age being just a number, huh?
I want to live in the closet she came from & not age a day in the next 26 years hahaha 
She looks like she just came from the store!
And what a stunning color. Enjoy in great health!
You scored a gem!!


----------



## HGT

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]



Wow!!!! She is gorgeous!!! You scored!! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

hbr said:


> Yay!  So happy to hear she’s easy to take everywhere [emoji170] Have you done any leather treatments or anything to keep her in top shape?


Not at all. It is in generally perfect condition with no scratches, except the handle leather was dry so I sent it to FSH and it came back much better. Enjoy!


----------



## VietCatholicMom

I’m drooling! How did you find Box in such pristine condition though? It would be daunting to search when I’ve accidentally seen them in sad conditions.



hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


----------



## renet

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]



Congrats, hbr! She’s soooo gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## hbr

NOIRetMoi said:


> Talk about age being just a number, huh?
> I want to live in the closet she came from & not age a day in the next 26 years hahaha
> She looks like she just came from the store!
> And what a stunning color. Enjoy in great health!
> You scored a gem!!



Lol!!  Tell me about it!  
I still can’t believe what good shape she’s in for 26!  Whoever had her took very good care of her. 
Thank you for the kind words! [emoji170][emoji170]



HGT said:


> Wow!!!! She is gorgeous!!! You scored!! Congrats!



Thank you!! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## noegirl

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]





Oh my she is stunning!!! Enjoy her!!!


----------



## hbr

VietCatholicMom said:


> I’m drooling! How did you find Box in such pristine condition though? It would be daunting to search when I’ve accidentally seen them in sad conditions.



Thank you!!  I got very lucky I guess!


----------



## hbr

renet said:


> Congrats, hbr! She’s soooo gorgeous! [emoji7]



Thank you!! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## hbr

noegirl said:


> Oh my she is stunning!!! Enjoy her!!!



Thanks so much!  [emoji170]


----------



## Monique1004

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]



Wow! lucky you. Just gorgeous.


----------



## hbr

Monique1004 said:


> Wow! lucky you. Just gorgeous.



Thanks!  Found a treasure for sure [emoji170]


----------



## TresBeauHermes

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


Wowww! Its perfect! super congrats!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

hbr said:


> Lol!!  Tell me about it!
> I still can’t believe what good shape she’s in for 26!  Whoever had her took very good care of her.
> Thank you for the kind words! [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! [emoji170][emoji170]


We need to get some intel about that closet’s temperature, relative humidity, air purity, how those bags were stored, if they were facing N S E or W lol


----------



## xiaoxiao

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]




Oh my goodness it’s truly something remarkable.  blue marine is such a stunning color, can’t wait to see in action pix in the future!!


----------



## atelierforward

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


Heavenly! Congrats on finding such a great vintage piece!


----------



## hbr

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowww! Its perfect! super congrats!



Thank you so much! [emoji170]



NOIRetMoi said:


> We need to get some intel about that closet’s temperature, relative humidity, air purity, how those bags were stored, if they were facing N S E or W lol



Hahaha!!!  I’m cracking up!  



xiaoxiao said:


> Oh my goodness it’s truly something remarkable.  blue marine is such a stunning color, can’t wait to see in action pix in the future!!



Thank you so much!  I can’t wait to take her out for a spin [emoji170][emoji120]



atelierforward said:


> Heavenly! Congrats on finding such a great vintage piece!



Thank you!  Got lucky indeed [emoji120][emoji170]


----------



## rk4265

I’ve wanted this bride De gala twillaine long cardigan since it came out. Luckily my boutique had one left. I don’t usually spend this much on clothes but I blame BBC and her beautiful pictures. It also matches my rose Jaipur b30!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]



This is phenomenal!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> I’ve wanted this bride De gala twillaine long cardigan since it came out. Luckily my boutique had one left. I don’t usually spend this much on clothes but I blame BBC and her beautiful pictures. It also matches my rose Jaipur b30!



Happy to take the blame! You will LOVE this, I wear mine all the time. 

It was perfect yesterday as we left the house at 10am and didn’t get home til midnight, so the temps varied from 55-75, plus we were in a theater, too. It’s the perfect three-season layer!!!!!


----------



## rk4265

BBC said:


> Happy to take the blame! You will LOVE this, I wear mine all the time.
> 
> It was perfect yesterday as we left the house at 10am and didn’t get home til midnight, so the temps varied from 55-75, plus we were in a theater, too. It’s the perfect three-season layer!!!!!


Thank you. I told my hubby that it’s your fault too lol. I’m keeping it in the Hermes garment bag. Is it fine there? Or should I store it somewhere else?


----------



## hbr

BBC said:


> This is phenomenal!!! Congratulations!!!



Thank you so much!!  I’m over the moon! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Nerja

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


Absolutely gorgeous!   You have a classic blue beauty!!  Enjoy her - she's stunning!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]



This is truly gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Happy to take the blame! You will LOVE this, I wear mine all the time.
> 
> It was perfect yesterday as we left the house at 10am and didn’t get home til midnight, so the temps varied from 55-75, plus we were in a theater, too. It’s the perfect three-season layer!!!!!


OMG I need a piece like this!!! I bet this design is sold out. What size do you wear? ( I'll need 2 sizes bigger) hahahahahah


----------



## PIPET83

sooo in love with my mini baby..

[emoji173]️


----------



## jnj1ster

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm twins with you.  Have stayed away from orange colorways for a few years but I was sold on this one.  The orange is subtle and have so many different colors. Love the border.


Yay, twins!! I only had one other orange scarf till now, but when I tried this CW on, it looked better on me than other CWs. [emoji1]


----------



## jnj1ster

Thank you for the kind Bday wish, Tall1Grl!! CW08 looks amazing, too! How lucky your DH is!! [emoji1][emoji106]


----------



## jnj1ster

Tall1Grl said:


> Happy Belated Bday!!  Kudos to DH!!
> Got cw08 for my DH![emoji3] He loves the lizards..thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4408722


Just tried to do a belated reply to this, but failed for some reason and ended up with a separate post - sigh....... Thanks again, Tall1Grl!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


What a gorgeous (Vintage) Kelly!!! The sheen is incredible.


----------



## hbr

Nerja said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!   You have a classic blue beauty!!  Enjoy her - she's stunning!



Thank you for the kind words!! [emoji170]



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is truly gorgeous!



Thank you so much! [emoji170]



Israeli_Flava said:


> What a gorgeous (Vintage) Kelly!!! The sheen is incredible.



Thanks so much dear!  I still can’t believe I found such a treasure!  [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## BalLVLover

hbr said:


> Lol!!  Tell me about it!
> I still can’t believe what good shape she’s in for 26!  Whoever had her took very good care of her.
> Thank you for the kind words! [emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! [emoji170][emoji170]



Incredible, she looks fabulous! I wish I was aging so well! Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## peppers90

Finally found an Elan!  Been asking for almost a year without luck.  Purchased this Soufre from The Real Real.  It is a nice bright yellow.


----------



## rk4265

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG I need a piece like this!!! I bet this design is sold out. What size do you wear? ( I'll need 2 sizes bigger) hahahahahah


This was a 34. It wasn’t on display. They had it in their inventory room. I asked them and they said they would check and magic. I think they are still around.


----------



## hbr

BalLVLover said:


> Incredible, she looks fabulous! I wish I was aging so well! Congratulations and enjoy!


Thank you!!  Me too!!  Ha!


----------



## JadeFor3st

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]




Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations on your find. What a classic! Although I find the strap to be convenient on my Kelly(s), I do wish for a box Sellier Kelly without the hook-ring for the strap. I wonder if we can still SO one that way.


----------



## hbr

Purdue1988 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations on your find. What a classic! Although I find the strap to be convenient on my Kelly(s), I do wish for a box Sellier Kelly without the hook-ring for the strap. I wonder if we can still SO one that way.



Thank you!!  I’m so thrilled I found her [emoji170] I know what you mean about the strap and the hook ring. I actually prefer not to use the strap with the Sellier style. Especially box- seems to formal to be hung on the shoulder!?  Would be worth asking if the single hook is an option for SO!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> My new K28 togo return with PWH and Camails twilly!  I have the best SS!
> 
> View attachment 4412142


It's super gorgeous, dear Nerja!!  Huge congrats!!


----------



## KittyKat65

Just a little Dachshund


----------



## VietCatholicMom

Thank you for posting this pic of your Elan! I prefer this style over the C any day! 



peppers90 said:


> Finally found an Elan!  Been asking for almost a year without luck.  Purchased this Soufre from The Real Real.  It is a nice bright yellow.
> 
> View attachment 4414200


----------



## NOIRetMoi

rk4265 said:


> I’ve wanted this bride De gala twillaine long cardigan since it came out. Luckily my boutique had one left. I don’t usually spend this much on clothes but I blame BBC and her beautiful pictures. It also matches my rose Jaipur b30!





BBC said:


> Happy to take the blame! You will LOVE this, I wear mine all the time.
> 
> It was perfect yesterday as we left the house at 10am and didn’t get home til midnight, so the temps varied from 55-75, plus we were in a theater, too. It’s the perfect three-season layer!!!!!


I love Twillaines like people love their scarves and some posts lately are starting to tempt me into the even deeper hole that are the cardigans, but I feel if you’re not very tall it might look like a bath robe. I feel like H (like most luxury brands) designs things for people about 5’9’’, so something knee length on the look book is about mid calf on me. Are you guys very tall?


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> It's super gorgeous, dear Nerja!!  Huge congrats!!


Thank you very much dear Crisbac!   I am thrilled to have her!


----------



## rk4265

NOIRetMoi said:


> I love Twillaines like people love their scarves and some posts lately are starting to tempt me into the even deeper hole that are the cardigans, but I feel if you’re not very tall it might look like a bath robe. I feel like H (like most luxury brands) designs things for people about 5’9’’, so something knee length on the look book is about mid calf on me. Are you guys very tall?


I am 5’6. I think it’s perfect for any height. To look like a robe for me it would have to be more of like the Max Mara teddy coat look. This is classy and gorgeous


----------



## noegirl

rk4265 said:


> I’ve wanted this bride De gala twillaine long cardigan since it came out. Luckily my boutique had one left. I don’t usually spend this much on clothes but I blame BBC and her beautiful pictures. It also matches my rose Jaipur b30!



I am also after a cardigan and I struggle with the price hahahaha this is stunning and making me rethink my whole justification for getting a Jige instead  Can't wait to see how you style her!



peppers90 said:


> Finally found an Elan!  Been asking for almost a year without luck.  Purchased this Soufre from The Real Real.  It is a nice bright yellow.
> 
> View attachment 4414200



Gorgeous! Such a perfect color for the time of year!


----------



## rk4265

noegirl said:


> I am also after a cardigan and I struggle with the price hahahaha this is stunning and making me rethink my whole justification for getting a Jige instead  Can't wait to see how you style her!
> 
> Oh I struggled since last year with the price. I think I’m just at the point where I’m content with my bag collection and venturing more into rtw. Just special pieces that will last.
> 
> Gorgeous! Such a perfect color for the time of year!


----------



## noegirl

I am excited to get to that place also... I think I will be there this time next year hahahaha


----------



## Dany_37

Ali_meowmeow said:


> Just got my first kelly 35 in togo Etoupe. Love it[emoji173]️ I am 5ft9 and this size is great for me
> View attachment 4412490


It's beautiful!!...and on my wish list


----------



## fatcat2523

My recent purchases




Cityslide belt bag


----------



## momasaurus

hbr said:


> View attachment 4413307
> 
> 
> My new to me K28 Sellier in Blue Marine Box!!  It’s from 1993 and in pristine condition, except for a few small scratches, it looks like it hasn’t been used in over 25 years! Thanks for letting me share [emoji170]


Just gorgeous!! Wonderful color, and there is nothing like box. Congratulations!


----------



## momasaurus

fatcat2523 said:


> My recent purchases
> View attachment 4415012
> 
> View attachment 4415013
> 
> Cityslide belt bag
> View attachment 4415014
> 
> View attachment 4415015
> 
> View attachment 4415016


Nice! The Acte III change tray is fantastic!


----------



## Notorious Pink

rk4265 said:


> Thank you. I told my hubby that it’s your fault too lol. I’m keeping it in the Hermes garment bag. Is it fine there? Or should I store it somewhere else?



I keep mine folded and in a clear-top sweater bag. I do not like to hang knits. Of course you have to be careful about wrinkling the silk but worth it to me.



hbr said:


> Thank you so much!!  I’m over the moon! [emoji170][emoji170]



Yay!



Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG I need a piece like this!!! I bet this design is sold out. What size do you wear? ( I'll need 2 sizes bigger) hahahahahah



You will looooove. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



peppers90 said:


> Finally found an Elan!  Been asking for almost a year without luck.  Purchased this Soufre from The Real Real.  It is a nice bright yellow.
> 
> View attachment 4414200



I was actually watching this on TRR like [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
It’s just gorgeous. So glad you got it!!!



NOIRetMoi said:


> I love Twillaines like people love their scarves and some posts lately are starting to tempt me into the even deeper hole that are the cardigans, but I feel if you’re not very tall it might look like a bath robe. I feel like H (like most luxury brands) designs things for people about 5’9’’, so something knee length on the look book is about mid calf on me. Are you guys very tall?



HahahaNO. I’m 5’4” (although my kids are telling me I’m shrinking [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33])

Then again I love the bathrobe look so maybe I’m not the one to ask.


----------



## Tall1Grl

jnj1ster said:


> Just tried to do a belated reply to this, but failed for some reason and ended up with a separate post - sigh....... Thanks again, Tall1Grl!!


You’re welcome!


----------



## fatcat2523

momasaurus said:


> Nice! The Acte III change tray is fantastic!


Thank you


----------



## crisbac

Before going to the H Sale, I went to the boutique and my lovely SA had kept this for me...


Flask Curiosite charm in palladium! 

And at the H Sale I found the Curiosite Epsom bracelet! 


My SA said it was waiting for me!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here are my new toys.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4416382
> View attachment 4416383
> View attachment 4416384
> View attachment 4416385
> View attachment 4416386
> View attachment 4416387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new toys.



Twins on the pouch! R U carrying or wearing the lanyard?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Twins on the pouch! R U carrying or wearing the lanyard?


I’m going to keep it in my purse.


----------



## leemonada76

My preloved wide Brazil enamel bangle - new to me! Shimmied it on via a pantyhose over the fist hack I found through google ...


----------



## periogirl28

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4416382
> View attachment 4416383
> View attachment 4416384
> View attachment 4416385
> View attachment 4416386
> View attachment 4416387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new toys.


Congrats. I love everything. I mean that sincerely!


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Before going to the H Sale, I went to the boutique and my lovely SA had kept this for me...
> View attachment 4416354
> 
> Flask Curiosite charm in palladium!
> 
> And at the H Sale I found the Curiosite Epsom bracelet!
> View attachment 4416355
> 
> My SA said it was waiting for me!


Wow!  The curiosité flask is so unique and beautiful!  Will you put some of your new fragrance in it?  And the Epsom bracelet for your charms is perfect!    What a great day shopping!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Wow!  The curiosité flask is so unique and beautiful!  Will you put some of your new fragrance in it?  And the Epsom bracelet for your charms is perfect!    What a great day shopping!


Thank you very much, dear Nerja!  I don't think I'll put any fragrance in the flask because it's heavyish.  In fact, I'm thinking about waiting for the palladium necklace instead of wearing it with the leather cord.


----------



## lolanfrank

c24 etaupe tadelakt. Happy bday to me!


----------



## Mydu

Herbag 31 in Rouge H + twilly.


----------



## hbr

momasaurus said:


> Just gorgeous!! Wonderful color, and there is nothing like box. Congratulations!



Thank you!! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Shrinkkbo




----------



## dianaetc

Evelyne TPM in 2019 color Bleu Du Nord


----------



## Nivahra

dianaetc said:


> Evelyne TPM in 2019 color Bleu Du Nord



LOVE that color! [emoji7]


----------



## Phiona88

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4417374
> View attachment 4417375



Lovely bag! May I know the leather and color please?


----------



## acrowcounted

dianaetc said:


> Evelyne TPM in 2019 color Bleu Du Nord


You look so chic! Congrats on the Evelyne!


----------



## sf_newyorker

dianaetc said:


> Evelyne TPM in 2019 color Bleu Du Nord


I love it! It looks beautiful with the ghw and your outfit.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Before going to the H Sale, I went to the boutique and my lovely SA had kept this for me...
> View attachment 4416354
> 
> Flask Curiosite charm in palladium!
> 
> And at the H Sale I found the Curiosite Epsom bracelet!
> View attachment 4416355
> 
> My SA said it was waiting for me!


You got the flask and the bracelet!   Perfect for your lovely charm collection! Many congrats!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> You got the flask and the bracelet!   Perfect for your lovely charm collection! Many congrats!


Thank you very much, dear TresBeauHermes!  I don't want to look at the website or I'll fall in love with another charm!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Thank you very much, dear TresBeauHermes!  I don't want to look at the website or I'll fall in love with another charm!


----------



## iferodi

Hi everyone!
I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading *SO *many Hermes threads the past week that I finally wanted to join after my first bag purchase 

Here's my beautiful baby! 
GP30 in Bordeaux with the Le Jardin de la Maharani Twilly in marine/rouge/bronze!








Since this purchase, my wish list has exponentially grown out of control... XD


----------



## acrowcounted

iferodi said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading *SO *many Hermes threads the past week that I finally wanted to join after my first bag purchase
> 
> Here's my beautiful baby!
> GP30 in Bordeaux with the Le Jardin de la Maharani Twilly in marine/rouge/bronze!
> 
> View attachment 4417879
> 
> View attachment 4417881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417885
> 
> Since this purchase, my wish list has exponentially grown out of control... XD


Sooo pretty and a great first bag. Congrats!


----------



## Ladybaga

iferodi said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading *SO *many Hermes threads the past week that I finally wanted to join after my first bag purchase
> 
> Here's my beautiful baby!
> GP30 in Bordeaux with the Le Jardin de la Maharani Twilly in marine/rouge/bronze!
> 
> View attachment 4417879
> 
> View attachment 4417881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417885
> 
> Since this purchase, my wish list has exponentially grown out of control... XD


Welcome to the wonderful world of Hermes! Your bag is GORGEOUS! Your twilly looks perfect on it, too! (Looks like it was made just for your bag.)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

iferodi said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading *SO *many Hermes threads the past week that I finally wanted to join after my first bag purchase
> 
> Here's my beautiful baby!
> GP30 in Bordeaux with the Le Jardin de la Maharani Twilly in marine/rouge/bronze!
> 
> View attachment 4417879
> 
> View attachment 4417881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417885
> 
> Since this purchase, my wish list has exponentially grown out of control... XD


What a gorgeous colour! and the twilly! Many congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

dianaetc said:


> Evelyne TPM in 2019 color Bleu Du Nord


Love the colour! GHW! congrats!


----------



## Ladybaga

lolanfrank said:


> View attachment 4416796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c24 etaupe tadelakt. Happy bday to me!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! What a wonderful gift to help you celebrate. Pretty!!!


----------



## noegirl

fatcat2523 said:


> My recent purchases
> View attachment 4415012
> 
> View attachment 4415013
> 
> Cityslide belt bag
> View attachment 4415014
> 
> View attachment 4415015
> 
> View attachment 4415016



Love!!! I didn’t realize these were hitting stores! May I ask the colors and leather


----------



## hbr

iferodi said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading *SO *many Hermes threads the past week that I finally wanted to join after my first bag purchase
> 
> Here's my beautiful baby!
> GP30 in Bordeaux with the Le Jardin de la Maharani Twilly in marine/rouge/bronze!
> 
> View attachment 4417879
> 
> View attachment 4417881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417885
> 
> Since this purchase, my wish list has exponentially grown out of control... XD



Oh my goodness this is stunning!  I’ve never wanted a GP until I saw this photo!  The color is gorgeous and with the twilly- perfection!  Congratulations!


----------



## iferodi

acrowcounted said:


> Sooo pretty and a great first bag. Congrats!





Ladybaga said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Hermes! Your bag is GORGEOUS! Your twilly looks perfect on it, too! (Looks like it was made just for your bag.)





TresBeauHermes said:


> What a gorgeous colour! and the twilly! Many congrats!





hbr said:


> Oh my goodness this is stunning!  I’ve never wanted a GP until I saw this photo!  The color is gorgeous and with the twilly- perfection!  Congratulations!



Thanks everyone for letting me share! Such a friendly community!


----------



## lolanfrank

Ladybaga said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! What a wonderful gift to help you celebrate. Pretty!!!



Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

iferodi said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading *SO *many Hermes threads the past week that I finally wanted to join after my first bag purchase
> 
> Here's my beautiful baby!
> GP30 in Bordeaux with the Le Jardin de la Maharani Twilly in marine/rouge/bronze!
> 
> View attachment 4417879
> 
> View attachment 4417881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417885
> 
> Since this purchase, my wish list has exponentially grown out of control... XD


Welcome to the orange slippery slope  Haha


----------



## Noveltwist

iferodi said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading *SO *many Hermes threads the past week that I finally wanted to join after my first bag purchase



The bag is beautiful!! I love that color, and it looks great on you! 

I’m thinking of getting a GP as well! I think it’s such a great, underrated bag. 

Were you able to get that bag in the Bordeaux at an H store? My local boutique only has black, and online they’re all the summer colors, so I wonder if it’s just random luck in store? I’m looking for etoupe, but now your Bordeaux is making me do a double take!


----------



## iferodi

Noveltwist said:


> The bag is beautiful!! I love that color, and it looks great on you!
> 
> I’m thinking of getting a GP as well! I think it’s such a great, underrated bag.
> 
> Were you able to get that bag in the Bordeaux at an H store? My local boutique only has black, and online they’re all the summer colors, so I wonder if it’s just random luck in store? I’m looking for etoupe, but now your Bordeaux is making me do a double take!



Hi! Thank you kindly 
Yes, I got it straight from an H store! They had my Bordeaux, raisin, and spring/summer colors available and I was deciding between the Bordeaux and raisin. Raisin was too deep purple for my liking but I think it was definitely random luck because I stopped by the store almost at closing time on a Saturday. I don't see Bordeaux on the H website either so I feel extremely lucky!



bagidiotic said:


> Welcome to the orange slippery slope  Haha


I may be going tomorrow... I need to resize my H belt and I may try my luck at asking for a birkin or kelly... Any tips, tricks or advice? If this is OT is there a way someone can DM me? TIA!


----------



## my peko

petit h items

Did the person who packed this order deliberately pick matching colors? [emoji848]


----------



## noegirl

my peko said:


> petit h items
> 
> Did the person who packed this order deliberately pick matching colors? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418291
> 
> View attachment 4418290




Sooo cute! Now I want these!


----------



## nymeria

my peko said:


> petit h items
> 
> Did the person who packed this order deliberately pick matching colors? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418291
> 
> View attachment 4418290


OMG!!  these!!


----------



## my peko

noegirl said:


> Sooo cute! Now I want these!





nymeria said:


> OMG!! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813] these!!




Thanks!
I guess I would prefer to get them in different colours. 
They are soft, lightweight and fun. Go get them! 
The large pouch can fit an iPad Pro.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Hermes! Your bag is GORGEOUS! Your twilly looks perfect on it, too! (Looks like it was made just for your bag.)


I was thinking the same thing @Ladybaga !!!!

CONGRATS @*iferodi*
*You carry her so well!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 4417374
> View attachment 4417375


Wowowowowoww congrats on the B @Shrinkkbo !!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

my peko said:


> petit h items
> 
> Did the person who packed this order deliberately pick matching colors? [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418291
> 
> View attachment 4418290


Oh that is so pretty!  AND they match! The colours are gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## fatcat2523

noegirl said:


> Love!!! I didn’t realize these were hitting stores! May I ask the colors and leather


Thank you, I was surprised for the color contrast. The leather is taurillon Cristobal leather (but label on box stated Veau Swift in French). Color is Plomb and Cactus. I think there is Indigo with Raisin, but I want Cactus to brighten the bag.


----------



## mcpro

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4416382
> View attachment 4416383
> View attachment 4416384
> View attachment 4416385
> View attachment 4416386
> View attachment 4416387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new toys.



Beautiful !!! [emoji7][emoji7]  congratulations !!!!


----------



## Minoubouch78

This is my humble contribution
SO Oct 17: 18 months wait time 
B35 Clémence taurillon feu and vert foncé with  Bghw.
Thank you for letting me share !
Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## HKsai

I present the long waited pico 22 in Bleu Zellige. They FedEx guy woke me up and I got so excited. I just needed to take a quick picture right away.


----------



## LuckyBitch

iferodi said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to posting on the forum but have been reading *SO *many Hermes threads the past week that I finally wanted to join after my first bag purchase
> 
> Here's my beautiful baby!
> GP30 in Bordeaux with the Le Jardin de la Maharani Twilly in marine/rouge/bronze!
> 
> View attachment 4417879
> 
> View attachment 4417881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417885
> 
> Since this purchase, my wish list has exponentially grown out of control... XD


Absolutely gorgeous! It suits you perfectly.


----------



## DreamingPink

HKsai said:


> I present the long waited pico 22 in Bleu Zellige. They FedEx guy woke me up and I got so excited. I just needed to take a quick picture right away.


So pretty! Congratulations!
The leather looks rather smooth...is it evercolor?


----------



## HKsai

MiniNavy said:


> So pretty! Congratulations!
> The leather looks rather smooth...is it evercolor?


Omg I’m glad you noticed. I believe it is the new Maurice leather. I was rather surprised.


----------



## DreamingPink

HKsai said:


> Omg I’m glad you noticed. I believe it is the new Maurice leather. I was rather surprised.


How exciting! Now I may need a pico


----------



## acrowcounted

Finally home from my week of travels and got to introduce my two purchases to one another. I find they actually surprisingly compliment each other nicely (might be the twillys). Both in Togo with PHW: K25 Rouge de Coeur and B25 Raisin. God is good!


----------



## westcoastgal

BouchraES said:


> This is my humble contribution
> SO Oct 17: 18 months wait time
> B35 Clémence taurillon feu and vert foncé with  Bghw.
> Thank you for letting me share !
> Have a wonderful day everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418778
> View attachment 4418779
> View attachment 4418781


Fantastic and original color contrast choice.


----------



## Minoubouch78

westcoastgal said:


> Fantastic and original color contrast choice.


Thank you dear , considering how ignorant I was about the whole SO process , leather choices....etc  ( I didn’t know about tpf back then ). 
your comment really made me feel better 
Much love


----------



## HKsai

MiniNavy said:


> How exciting! Now I may need a pico


Yes!! Everyone needs all the pico!!!

I took more photos of it with my mom’s pico and the GP that I just got.


----------



## MotoChiq

Added a new pony to my stable thanks to my Bestie.


----------



## nymeria

B30 Jonathan noir PHW
Offered on my birthday ( although the SA did not even know this!) who could resist?- I LOVE him 
The leather is luscious


----------



## noegirl

nymeria said:


> B30 Jonathan noir PHW
> Offered on my birthday ( although the SA did not even know this!) who could resist?- I LOVE him
> The leather is luscious
> View attachment 4419021
> View attachment 4419022




OMG I die!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear!!! Enjoy! I need a new semester like now hahahahaha


----------



## acrowcounted

nymeria said:


> B30 Jonathan noir PHW
> Offered on my birthday ( although the SA did not even know this!) who could resist?- I LOVE him
> The leather is luscious
> View attachment 4419021
> View attachment 4419022


Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> I was thinking the same thing @Ladybaga !!!!
> 
> CONGRATS @*iferodi*
> *You carry her so well!*


----------



## westcoastgal

nymeria said:


> B30 Jonathan noir PHW
> Offered on my birthday ( although the SA did not even know this!) who could resist?- I LOVE him
> The leather is luscious
> View attachment 4419021
> View attachment 4419022


Gorgeous and happy birthday!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> Omg I’m glad you noticed. I believe it is the new Maurice leather. I was rather surprised.


Gorgeous colour and leather! Congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

nymeria said:


> B30 Jonathan noir PHW
> Offered on my birthday ( although the SA did not even know this!) who could resist?- I LOVE him
> The leather is luscious
> View attachment 4419021
> View attachment 4419022


Such an elegant B! many congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MotoChiq said:


> Added a new pony to my stable thanks to my Bestie.
> 
> View attachment 4418914


Super cute! love the colour! Congrats!


----------



## renet

MotoChiq said:


> Added a new pony to my stable thanks to my Bestie.
> 
> View attachment 4418914



Gorgeous! May I know the color combi? Thanks.


----------



## MotoChiq

renet said:


> Gorgeous! May I know the color combi? Thanks.



Thank you! According to the tag it’s rouge indien/gold 



TresBeauHermes said:


> Super cute! love the colour! Congrats!



Thank you! I wish these ponies weren’t so addictive....


----------



## renet

MotoChiq said:


> Thank you! According to the tag it’s rouge indien/gold
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I wish these ponies weren’t so addictive....



Thanks, dear MotoChiq! [emoji3059]
I wish they are also not addictive but I’m addicted! Hehe[emoji13]


----------



## nymeria

TresBeauHermes said:


> Such an elegant B! many congrats!


Thanks- yes, I feel its elegant ( so soft) yet the leather still has movement, so its got a bit more casual vibe than, say, box. So it will go everywhere with everything- now, just stop raining!!!


noegirl said:


> OMG I die!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY dear!!! Enjoy! I need a new semester like now hahahahaha


This has been the best birthday ever- its been a month long extravaganza- so the best thing to happen to me is a long wait until next semester!!



acrowcounted said:


> Stunning! Congrats!


Thank you so much 



westcoastgal said:


> Gorgeous and happy birthday!


And this is why i LOVE my birthday ( this plus Hagaan-Daz ice cream cake- YUM!!)


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Hi everyone, I'm new  I was unfamiliar with H until about two months ago, when I stumbled across the Equateur scarf while looking online for clothes and accessories featuring toucans - I adore toucans! Since then I've fallen down the rabbit hole and have acquired multiple bracelets, silks in various formats, and a pair of earrings that I plan to wear to a family wedding. But I thought I would share two of these recent acquisitions for my first post. (I hope I'm adding the photos correctly, please let me know if it's messed up!)

1) A "La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin" 90 cm which I framed and hung in my living room. I knew as soon as I saw this in the store that it would look wonderful on the wall. I get so many compliments on this!
	

		
			
		

		
	






And next, going with the toucan theme, I fell hard for this little leather toucan charm from Petit H. I was hoping for something in yellow, pink or purple, but I can live with the red/navy combo that I got. Since I lack an H bag, it now decorates my workhorse blue Ralph Lauren which I've had for seven years. Its handles were about to fall apart so reinforced them two weeks ago and bought two twillies to cover up the patch job! The sight of that little toucan cheers me up every time I look at it 

Thank you for letting me share here!


----------



## MightyBigRed

ajaxbreaker said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new  I was unfamiliar with H until about two months ago, when I stumbled across the Equateur scarf while looking online for clothes and accessories featuring toucans - I adore toucans! Since then I've fallen down the rabbit hole and have acquired multiple bracelets, silks in various formats, and a pair of earrings that I plan to wear to a family wedding. But I thought I would share two of these recent acquisitions for my first post. (I hope I'm adding the photos correctly, please let me know if it's messed up!)
> 
> 1) A "La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin" 90 cm which I framed and hung in my living room. I knew as soon as I saw this in the store that it would look wonderful on the wall. I get so many compliments on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419322
> View attachment 4419323
> 
> 
> 
> And next, going with the toucan theme, I fell hard for this little leather toucan charm from Petit H. I was hoping for something in yellow, pink or purple, but I can live with the red/navy combo that I got. Since I lack an H bag, it now decorates my workhorse blue Ralph Lauren which I've had for seven years. Its handles were about to fall apart so reinforced them two weeks ago and bought two twillies to cover up the patch job! The sight of that little toucan cheers me up every time I look at it
> 
> Thank you for letting me share here!
> View attachment 4419326
> View attachment 4419327
> View attachment 4419324
> View attachment 4419325



Hello, I too fell down the rabbit hole after saying ‘you only need one scarf’. 7 scarves, 4 bracelets and some SLGs later........

Love the framed scarf, it feels mid-century modern so will be doing that.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

MightyBigRed said:


> Hello, I too fell down the rabbit hole after saying ‘you only need one scarf’. 7 scarves, 4 bracelets and some SLGs later........



So glad I'm not the only one this happened to! All the Hermes products are addictively beautiful. It makes me so happy to wear them. I'm not a fashionista by any means so this is a completely new experience for me.


----------



## undecided45

My new (to me) herbag 31 for summer! I have another herbag in noir/etoupe and love the style so much that I wanted to purchase a bright color for summer. What better color than orange! 

I also had a twilly that absolutely needed to be used with this.


----------



## nymeria

undecided45 said:


> My new (to me) herbag 31 for summer! I have another herbag in noir/etoupe and love the style so much that I wanted to purchase a bright color for summer. What better color than orange!
> 
> I also had a twilly that absolutely needed to be used with this.


What an absolutely perfect bag for the summer- the colors are so happy. And she looks in perfect condition- a great find! Use it well and bring on the summer fun!


----------



## undecided45

nymeria said:


> What an absolutely perfect bag for the summer- the colors are so happy. And she looks in perfect condition- a great find! Use it well and bring on the summer fun!


Thank you!! I couldn’t believe how perfect she was, just a tiny bit of dirt on the bottom, otherwise in great shape!


----------



## Ladybaga

ajaxbreaker said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new  I was unfamiliar with H until about two months ago, when I stumbled across the Equateur scarf while looking online for clothes and accessories featuring toucans - I adore toucans! Since then I've fallen down the rabbit hole and have acquired multiple bracelets, silks in various formats, and a pair of earrings that I plan to wear to a family wedding. But I thought I would share two of these recent acquisitions for my first post. (I hope I'm adding the photos correctly, please let me know if it's messed up!)
> 
> 1) A "La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin" 90 cm which I framed and hung in my living room. I knew as soon as I saw this in the store that it would look wonderful on the wall. I get so many compliments on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419322
> View attachment 4419323
> 
> 
> 
> And next, going with the toucan theme, I fell hard for this little leather toucan charm from Petit H. I was hoping for something in yellow, pink or purple, but I can live with the red/navy combo that I got. Since I lack an H bag, it now decorates my workhorse blue Ralph Lauren which I've had for seven years. Its handles were about to fall apart so reinforced them two weeks ago and bought two twillies to cover up the patch job! The sight of that little toucan cheers me up every time I look at it
> 
> Thank you for letting me share here!
> View attachment 4419326
> View attachment 4419327
> View attachment 4419324
> View attachment 4419325


Your framed scarf looks amazing in your dining room!


----------



## HereToLearn

nymeria said:


> B30 Jonathan noir PHW
> Offered on my birthday ( although the SA did not even know this!) who could resist?- I LOVE him
> The leather is luscious
> View attachment 4419021
> View attachment 4419022



Happy birthday, and it is such a blessing to receive such a beautiful ‘present’!


----------



## HereToLearn

ajaxbreaker said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new  I was unfamiliar with H until about two months ago, when I stumbled across the Equateur scarf while looking online for clothes and accessories featuring toucans - I adore toucans! Since then I've fallen down the rabbit hole and have acquired multiple bracelets, silks in various formats, and a pair of earrings that I plan to wear to a family wedding. But I thought I would share two of these recent acquisitions for my first post. (I hope I'm adding the photos correctly, please let me know if it's messed up!)
> 
> 1) A "La Serpentine de Pierre Charpin" 90 cm which I framed and hung in my living room. I knew as soon as I saw this in the store that it would look wonderful on the wall. I get so many compliments on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4419322
> View attachment 4419323
> 
> 
> 
> And next, going with the toucan theme, I fell hard for this little leather toucan charm from Petit H. I was hoping for something in yellow, pink or purple, but I can live with the red/navy combo that I got. Since I lack an H bag, it now decorates my workhorse blue Ralph Lauren which I've had for seven years. Its handles were about to fall apart so reinforced them two weeks ago and bought two twillies to cover up the patch job! The sight of that little toucan cheers me up every time I look at it
> 
> Thank you for letting me share here!
> View attachment 4419326
> View attachment 4419327
> View attachment 4419324
> View attachment 4419325



What a stunning piece of wall art. You chose a perfect pattern and cw to frame. Inspiring.


----------



## my peko

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh that is so pretty!  AND they match! The colours are gorgeous! congrats!



Thanks. I have fun playing with them [emoji2]


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My latest Hermes purchase!
Herbag in orange poppy!


----------



## noegirl

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My latest Hermes purchase!
> Herbag in orange poppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420212


Omg gorgeous!!! I want that green!! Hahaha


----------



## Monique1004

undecided45 said:


> My new (to me) herbag 31 for summer! I have another herbag in noir/etoupe and love the style so much that I wanted to purchase a bright color for summer. What better color than orange!
> 
> I also had a twilly that absolutely needed to be used with this.


Perfect sunny summer bag!


----------



## Monique1004

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My latest Hermes purchase!
> Herbag in orange poppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420212



At first, I thought you bought all five. Did you? LOL.


----------



## catsinthebag

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My latest Hermes purchase!
> Herbag in orange poppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420212



This picture makes me want a Herbag!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Monique1004 said:


> At first, I thought you bought all five. Did you? LOL.


How I wish!!! I like the orange,  then the green then the blue. But I had to only pick one since hubby is buying it for me.  Lol


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

undecided45 said:


> My new (to me) herbag 31 for summer! I have another herbag in noir/etoupe and love the style so much that I wanted to purchase a bright color for summer. What better color than orange!
> 
> I also had a twilly that absolutely needed to be used with this.


We are twins!!


----------



## undecided45

MrsMBunboxing said:


> We are twins!!


Yes!  Such a great color!


----------



## Dany_37

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My latest Hermes purchase!
> Herbag in orange poppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420212


They are all so lovely!!  Such a great bag...I've had mines for about a week and a half now and I absolutely adore it!


----------



## heifer

Spontaneous purchase last Thursday.
Kelly 25 Retourne SHW Rouge Vif.
Such a cute size, my first small bag.


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

Happy Early Mother’s Day to me!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Upping my sneaker game


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> Upping my sneaker game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420938


These are AWESOME!!! You are going to rock these kicks!!!


----------



## boomer1234

Rose Sakura Jige 29!!! I also got a ton more goodies but will share when I have proper time to photo them!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My latest Hermes purchase!
> Herbag in orange poppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420212


Rainbow of lovely colours! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

undecided45 said:


> My new (to me) herbag 31 for summer! I have another herbag in noir/etoupe and love the style so much that I wanted to purchase a bright color for summer. What better color than orange!
> 
> I also had a twilly that absolutely needed to be used with this.


Such a gorgeous orange! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

heifer said:


> Spontaneous purchase last Thursday.
> Kelly 25 Retourne SHW Rouge Vif.
> Such a cute size, my first small bag.


What a gorgeous and cute K! Looks fantastic on you! Congrats!


----------



## renet

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My latest Hermes purchase!
> Herbag in orange poppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420212



I can understand why you chose orange poppy! [emoji3448]


----------



## mcpro

boomer1234 said:


> Rose Sakura Jige 29!!! I also got a ton more goodies but will share when I have proper time to photo them!



 beautiful!!!


----------



## noegirl

heifer said:


> Spontaneous purchase last Thursday.
> Kelly 25 Retourne SHW Rouge Vif.
> Such a cute size, my first small bag.



Omg soooo cute!! Also love that the twilly and shawl match!!!!! Enjoy her dear!



TankerToad said:


> Upping my sneaker game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420938



Yesssssss. I am such a huge fan of H sneakers now. Sooo comfy and gorgeous.



boomer1234 said:


> Rose Sakura Jige 29!!! I also got a ton more goodies but will share when I have proper time to photo them!



Rose Sakura has been haunting me lately... stunning!! Can’t wait to see more pics!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

heifer said:


> Spontaneous purchase last Thursday.
> Kelly 25 Retourne SHW Rouge Vif.
> Such a cute size, my first small bag.


OMG  Super Love!!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Upping my sneaker game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420938


Very cool!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> Happy Early Mother’s Day to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420834


twinning! 
Congrats!
These are my most worn Oran!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lapis Eye Curiosite charm. Much smaller then I was expecting


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> Lapis Eye Curiosite charm. Much smaller then I was expecting
> 
> View attachment 4421973


I love it, dear Addicted to bags!! I love it!!  And I love that size to wear it daily!  I asked my SA about the onyx eye but none of the eyes will be in stock in the Buenos Aires boutique...


----------



## boomer1234

mcpro said:


> beautiful!!!





noegirl said:


> Omg soooo cute!! Also love that the twilly and shawl match!!!!! Enjoy her dear!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesssssss. I am such a huge fan of H sneakers now. Sooo comfy and gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Sakura has been haunting me lately... stunning!! Can’t wait to see more pics!



Honestly, rose Sakura is stunning!! Now I know why every one loves that color!


----------



## renet

crisbac said:


> I love it, dear Addicted to bags!! I love it!!  And I love that size to wear it daily!  I asked my SA about the onyx eye but none of the eyes will be in stock in the Buenos Aires boutique...



Hope you will receive yours very soon, crisbac! I did not see the eye charms with Onxy or Lapis when I visit my SA yesterday.


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Hope you will receive yours very soon, crisbac! I did not see the eye charms with Onxy or Lapis when I visit my SA yesterday.


Thank you, dear renet!  I hope so, too!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Before going to the H Sale, I went to the boutique and my lovely SA had kept this for me...
> View attachment 4416354
> 
> Flask Curiosite charm in palladium!
> 
> And at the H Sale I found the Curiosite Epsom bracelet!
> View attachment 4416355
> 
> My SA said it was waiting for me!



They were made for you my dear @crisbac ! Enjoy your family of treasures my friend ! Bisous


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> They were made for you my dear @crisbac ! Enjoy your family of treasures my friend ! Bisous


Thank you very much, my dear PetiteParisChic!  You're so sweet!  I just can't resist the Curiosite Collection!


----------



## jyyanks

Here’s  mine!


----------



## noegirl

jyyanks said:


> Here’s  mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422865



Gorgeous!!! This is on my list also


----------



## totesmcgoats

Eloise got some new Twillies


----------



## CMilly

totesmcgoats said:


> Eloise got some new Twillies
> 
> View attachment 4422900


Beautiful.  It Eloise Etain?  If not what colour and leather?  Gorgeous


----------



## TeeCee77

totesmcgoats said:


> Eloise got some new Twillies
> 
> View attachment 4422900



Oh love! I need to tie mine this way next time! Love this Twilly!


----------



## Pokie607

totesmcgoats said:


> Eloise got some new Twillies
> 
> View attachment 4422900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/





totesmcgoats said:


> Eloise got some new Twillies
> 
> View attachment 4422900


l love the casual outfit you have on too! The whole look goes so well with your Eloise!


----------



## totesmcgoats

CMilly said:


> Beautiful.  It Eloise Etain?  If not what colour and leather?  Gorgeous



She is indeed Etain and Togo leather.


----------



## totesmcgoats

Pokie607 said:


> l love the casual outfit you have on too! The whole look goes so well with your Eloise!



Alas, that’s our high schooler regaling me with drama filled anecdotes from her day!


----------



## Ladybaga

totesmcgoats said:


> Eloise got some new Twillies
> 
> View attachment 4422900


totes,
You picked a beatiful twilly that goes perfectly with gorgeous Eloise! I love that mallions patterns!!!


----------



## totesmcgoats

Ladybaga said:


> totes,
> You picked a beatiful twilly that goes perfectly with gorgeous Eloise! I love that mallions patterns!!!



Thank you! Got the idea from the lovely @TeeCee77 and just had to have them for myself! It’s funny how the cool tones in the Twilly bring out the lilac undertones in the Etain!


----------



## fatcat2523

While I’m in ban island I was successful to help my sis in law to get her dream bags
Offered: 
Apricot swift B25
Gris Perle swift B25
Black Togo B25





She picked 
Gris Perle B


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> Lapis Eye Curiosite charm. Much smaller then I was expecting
> 
> View attachment 4421973


Oh my! That is gorgeous! Many congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

fatcat2523 said:


> While I’m in ban island I was successful to help my sis in law to get her dream bags
> Offered:
> Apricot swift B25
> Gris Perle swift B25
> Black Togo B25
> View attachment 4423008
> 
> View attachment 4423009
> 
> 
> She picked
> Gris Perle B
> View attachment 4423010
> 
> View attachment 4423012


Wowwww amazing choices! Beautiful Gris Perle! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs.Z

fatcat2523 said:


> While I’m in ban island I was successful to help my sis in law to get her dream bags
> Offered:
> Apricot swift B25
> Gris Perle swift B25
> Black Togo B25
> View attachment 4423008
> 
> View attachment 4423009
> 
> 
> She picked
> Gris Perle B
> View attachment 4423010
> 
> View attachment 4423012



Gris Perle is so special!!!!


----------



## noegirl

fatcat2523 said:


> While I’m in ban island I was successful to help my sis in law to get her dream bags
> Offered:
> Apricot swift B25
> Gris Perle swift B25
> Black Togo B25
> View attachment 4423008
> 
> View attachment 4423009
> 
> 
> She picked
> Gris Perle B
> View attachment 4423010
> 
> View attachment 4423012



The choice I would have made also!! Gris Perle has such a place in my heart!!


----------



## ricababes

Went to Hermès store in Orlando yesterday and Hubby got me a Clic H bracelet. Then I came back to get the Rivage sandals. SA’s are amazing!


----------



## lynne_ross

Kelly bleu de nord from Paris - comparison pic of blue st cyr (kelly cut) and blue atoll (birkin). Purchased a few other things as well but most excited by legend sandals in black and gold!


----------



## abs678

fatcat2523 said:


> While I’m in ban island I was successful to help my sis in law to get her dream bags
> Offered:
> Apricot swift B25
> Gris Perle swift B25
> Black Togo B25
> View attachment 4423008
> 
> View attachment 4423009
> 
> 
> She picked
> Gris Perle B
> View attachment 4423010
> 
> View attachment 4423012


I am so in love with Gris Perle ATM!


----------



## Phiona88

lynne_ross said:


> Kelly bleu de nord from Paris - comparison pic of blue st cyr (kelly cut) and blue atoll (birkin). Purchased a few other things as well but most excited by legend sandals in black and gold!



What a beautiful blue collection you have there!


----------



## xxDxx

lynne_ross said:


> Kelly bleu de nord from Paris - comparison pic of blue st cyr (kelly cut) and blue atoll (birkin). Purchased a few other things as well but most excited by legend sandals in black and gold!



Stunning [emoji170] Congrats! Thank you for the comparison pics [emoji1303]


----------



## coloradolvr

Love this little cutie.  And now I need to stay out of Hermes for a while!!


----------



## noegirl

Roulis 23 in Beton with permabrass


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Tendresse Feline Tattoo extrawide hinged bracelet! I've gotten so many compliments from both women and men the two times I've worn it so far. It's a beautifully made piece of jewelry IMO! Love love love the big cats - and the baby one


----------



## sf_newyorker

ajaxbreaker said:


> Tendresse Feline Tattoo extrawide hinged bracelet! I've gotten so many compliments from both women and men the two times I've worn it so far. It's a beautifully made piece of jewelry IMO! Love love love the big cats - and the baby one


Lovely! I’m allowing myself one more piece of jewelry before I wait it out for my bag. This in the slimmer profile is on my shortlist. I love big cats too. And dogs if H ever decides to have a canine pattern.


----------



## AnnaE

ajaxbreaker said:


> Tendresse Feline Tattoo extrawide hinged bracelet! I've gotten so many compliments from both women and men the two times I've worn it so far. It's a beautifully made piece of jewelry IMO! Love love love the big cats - and the baby one



Very cool! That is quite a statement piece


----------



## ajaxbreaker

AnnaE said:


> Very cool! That is quite a statement piece



It really is, and it goes with everything since it's in black and white and the chunky metal can look edgy or fancy depending on the outfit. Very versatile!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Picked up a few things over the last 2 weeks.
First up, my C24 in rose extreme, Epsom.



And them, a tidy haul around my favorite red: rouge grenat. Clearly I'm buying up accessories in anticipation of my future bag in this color!





And lastly, a unicorn Rodeo!


----------



## nymeria

coloradolvr said:


> Love this little cutie.  And now I need to stay out of Hermes for a while!!
> 
> View attachment 4424504


I saw this the other day and LOVED it! The different colors and leathers are great- the box is to die for! ( and it will be so easy to find in your bag) now I am second guessing my earlier "be thrifty" intentions!


----------



## coloradolvr

nymeria said:


> I saw this the other day and LOVED it! The different colors and leathers are great- the box is to die for! ( and it will be so easy to find in your bag) now I am second guessing my earlier "be thrifty" intentions!


It's hard to be thrifty when it comes to Hermes


----------



## nymeria

coloradolvr said:


> It's hard to be thrifty when it comes to Hermes


You are preaching to the choir!!


----------



## pfaeria

Just bought a Rose Jaipur/Rose Eglantine Epsom Bastia from a seller and it looks so pretty  Was worried that the colour would look too similar to my Bougainvillier Calvi, but I’m so glad it turned out well!


----------



## MightyBigRed

coloradolvr said:


> Love this little cutie.  And now I need to stay out of Hermes for a while!!
> 
> View attachment 4424504



Super cute!


----------



## crisbac

noegirl said:


> Roulis 23 in Beton with permabrass


It's gorgeous, dear noegirl!  Huge congrats!


----------



## crisbac

coloradolvr said:


> Love this little cutie.  And now I need to stay out of Hermes for a while!!
> 
> View attachment 4424504


So lovely, coloradolvr!  A real little cutie!


----------



## etoile de mer

coloradolvr said:


> Love this little cutie.  And now I need to stay out of Hermes for a while!!
> 
> View attachment 4424504



I love this so much, adorable!  Quintessential Hermes whimsy.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Aelfaerie said:


> Picked up a few things over the last 2 weeks.
> First up, my C24 in rose extreme, Epsom.
> View attachment 4424870
> 
> 
> And them, a tidy haul around my favorite red: rouge grenat. Clearly I'm buying up accessories in anticipation of my future bag in this color!
> View attachment 4424872
> 
> View attachment 4424873
> 
> 
> And lastly, a unicorn Rodeo!
> View attachment 4424875


Love your constance hun!!! such a pretty photo!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

astaeria said:


> Just bought a Rose Jaipur/Rose Eglantine Epsom Bastia from a seller and it looks so pretty  Was worried that the colour would look too similar to my Bougainvillier Calvi, but I’m so glad it turned out well!


such a pretty pair!!!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love your constance hun!!! such a pretty photo!!!


Thank you! It's a very bold color, but I can't seem to put it down lately!


----------



## Summerof89

Aelfaerie said:


> Thank you! It's a very bold color, but I can't seem to put it down lately!



I have been looking for everything RE lately. Is ur C with phw?


----------



## Aelfaerie

Summerof89 said:


> I have been looking for everything RE lately. Is ur C with phw?


Yes, PHW


----------



## weibandy

Aelfaerie said:


> Picked up a few things over the last 2 weeks.
> First up, my C24 in rose extreme, Epsom.
> View attachment 4424870
> 
> 
> And them, a tidy haul around my favorite red: rouge grenat. Clearly I'm buying up accessories in anticipation of my future bag in this color!
> View attachment 4424872
> 
> View attachment 4424873
> 
> 
> And lastly, a unicorn Rodeo!
> View attachment 4424875


Gorgeous choices!


----------



## Bentley143

My first Rodeo’s. They are 2 different colors on each side. The first is light blue/dark blue and the second is lime/pink.


----------



## bzgv2017

Got this birdie during my bday trip in Spain


----------



## nymeria

bzgv2017 said:


> Got this birdie during my bday trip in Spain
> View attachment 4426404


just gorgeous!! the color is wonderful! Happy Happy Birthday


----------



## fabuleux

bzgv2017 said:


> Got this birdie during my bday trip in Spain
> View attachment 4426404


Truly beautiful!


----------



## rk4265

bzgv2017 said:


> Got this birdie during my bday trip in Spain
> View attachment 4426404


Beautiful!!! Can I ask how much euros?


----------



## celialow

My 1st B  
Black Togo with PHW.


----------



## De sac

Once my SA put it on I knew it was not coming off...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bzgv2017 said:


> Got this birdie during my bday trip in Spain
> View attachment 4426404


Beauuuuuuutiful blue, and I adore your dress!


----------



## renet

De sac said:


> View attachment 4426498
> 
> 
> Once my SA put it on I knew it was not coming off...



Love this on you! Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## renet

celialow said:


> My 1st B
> Black Togo with PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426497



Congrats on your 1st B and in a classic color! [emoji253]


----------



## celialow

renet said:


> Congrats on your 1st B and in a classic color! [emoji253]


Thank you, dear @renet 
I knew that this was the exact specs, for it will serve as a forever memory - my baby boy, a black & silver miniature scahnauzer. He crossed over the rainbow bridge 5 years back.


----------



## noegirl

De sac said:


> View attachment 4426498
> 
> 
> Once my SA put it on I knew it was not coming off...




Gorgeous!!! Is this RS?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

De sac said:


> View attachment 4426498
> 
> 
> Once my SA put it on I knew it was not coming off...


Best pink ever (I have a belt strap and CDC and I never get tired of them) and perfect on your skin tone!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bentley143 said:


> My first Rodeo’s. They are 2 different colors on each side. The first is light blue/dark blue and the second is lime/pink.


these are so cute! I missed them when they were released to the boutiques...


----------



## westcoastgal

boomer1234 said:


> Rose Sakura Jige 29!!! I also got a ton more goodies but will share when I have proper time to photo them!


Love this. Very exciting!


----------



## westcoastgal

fatcat2523 said:


> While I’m in ban island I was successful to help my sis in law to get her dream bags
> Offered:
> Apricot swift B25
> Gris Perle swift B25
> Black Togo B25
> View attachment 4423008
> 
> View attachment 4423009
> 
> 
> She picked
> Gris Perle B
> View attachment 4423010
> 
> View attachment 4423012


Good choice. Congratulations to her.


----------



## MsAli

Dream Bag Alert!  Faubourg Barenia B30 GHW... I’m in LOVE


----------



## noegirl

MsAli said:


> Dream Bag Alert!  Faubourg Barenia B30 GHW... I’m in LOVE
> View attachment 4426982
> View attachment 4426983




Twins!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Monique1004

Bentley143 said:


> My first Rodeo’s. They are 2 different colors on each side. The first is light blue/dark blue and the second is lime/pink.



Great find!


----------



## MsAli

noegirl said:


> Twins!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## DoggieBags

After years of indecision I finally pulled the trigger on my second bolide 31
Jaune Ambre Mississippiensis Alligator


----------



## De sac

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!! Is this RS?



Yes Rose scherherazade! Gorgeous


----------



## noegirl

De sac said:


> Yes Rose scherherazade! Gorgeous



Oh my!!!! I want it, I’m on ban island tho


----------



## hers4eva

This is for DoggieBags Alligator Bolide


----------



## hers4eva

hers4eva said:


> This is for DoggieBags Alligator Bolide



DoggieBags ... It is oh so stunning 
A big congratulations


----------



## AnnaE

astaeria said:


> Just bought a Rose Jaipur/Rose Eglantine Epsom Bastia from a seller and it looks so pretty  Was worried that the colour would look too similar to my Bougainvillier Calvi, but I’m so glad it turned out well!



We are twins on that Bastia -- picked mine up in Frankfurt a month or so ago. Such a fun color. I am very curious what you have inside it -- is that cash? Don't recognize it. Sorry for being nosy!



bzgv2017 said:


> Got this birdie during my bday trip in Spain
> View attachment 4426404



Ohhhh what blue is that? And that's a stunning back.



DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4427016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of indecision I finally pulled the trigger on my second bolide 31
> Jaune Ambre Mississippiensis Alligator



Clearly worth the years of indecision! If that is not a perfect leather / bag / color combo, I don't know what is!


----------



## pfaeria

AnnaE said:


> We are twins on that Bastia -- picked mine up in Frankfurt a month or so ago. Such a fun color. I am very curious what you have inside it -- is that cash? Don't recognize it. Sorry for being nosy!



Yay twins! Totally in love with the coral-ish colour. Yeap it’s cash in SGD!


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4427016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of indecision I finally pulled the trigger on my second bolide 31
> Jaune Ambre Mississippiensis Alligator


OMG.. I'm dying for bolide in croc.. Congratulation its beautiful and the size and color just perfect.. Very lucky girl


----------



## DoggieBags

hers4eva said:


> DoggieBags ... It is oh so stunning
> A big congratulations


Thank you 


AnnaE said:


> Clearly worth the years of indecision! If that is not a perfect leather / bag / color combo, I don't know what is!


Thanks! I hadn’t seen this color in alligator before. It really pops!


ZZZZZZZ said:


> OMG.. I'm dying for bolide in croc.. Congratulation its beautiful and the size and color just perfect.. Very lucky girl


Thank you


----------



## bzgv2017

rk4265 said:


> Beautiful!!! Can I ask how much euros?


EUR8600 minus 1350 tax refund if you are a foreigner. 40% cheaper than in my home country!


----------



## bzgv2017

AnnaE said:


> We are twins on that Bastia -- picked mine up in Frankfurt a month or so ago. Such a fun color. I am very curious what you have inside it -- is that cash? Don't recognize it. Sorry for being nosy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh what blue is that? And that's a stunning back.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly worth the years of indecision! If that is not a perfect leather / bag / color combo, I don't know what is!




It’s bleuet. I believe it’s a new color this year!


----------



## bzgv2017

nymeria said:


> just gorgeous!! the color is wonderful! Happy Happy Birthday





fabuleux said:


> Truly beautiful!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Beauuuuuuutiful blue, and I adore your dress!



Thank you all


----------



## westcoastgal

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4427016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of indecision I finally pulled the trigger on my second bolide 31
> Jaune Ambre Mississippiensis Alligator


Elegant bag and color. Good choice!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Meet my K28 retourne in RP !!! My holy trinity is complete and I achieved them within a month.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new twilly for my K28


----------



## momasaurus

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4427016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of indecision I finally pulled the trigger on my second bolide 31
> Jaune Ambre Mississippiensis Alligator


Wow. This is a really special bag. So lovely!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Joyful essentials for early May: Bouclerie Triangle in beige clar and CDA pendant.


----------



## crisbac

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4427740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyful essentials for early May: Bouclerie Triangle in beige clar and CDA pendant.


They are both so beautiful, dear sf_newyorker! Fantastic essentials!  Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsAli said:


> Dream Bag Alert!  Faubourg Barenia B30 GHW... I’m in LOVE
> View attachment 4426982
> View attachment 4426983


OH!!!! Another unicorn babe congrats!


----------



## Tall1Grl

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4427740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyful essentials for early May: Bouclerie Triangle in beige clar and CDA pendant.


Gorgeous together!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Stunning!!!


DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4427016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of indecision I finally pulled the trigger on my second bolide 31
> Jaune Ambre Mississippiensis Alligator


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Just purchased (secondhand) this Twilly: Jeu de Cartes in Marine! I love the bold graphic style of this and the colors fit so many things in my wardrobe.


----------



## Dreaming Big

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4427016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of indecision I finally pulled the trigger on my second bolide 31
> Jaune Ambre Mississippiensis Alligator



This is a wonderful. You just added an exotic bolide to my wish list!


----------



## beerbee

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Meet my K28 retourne in RP !!! My holy trinity is complete and I achieved them within a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4427465
> View attachment 4427466
> View attachment 4427467



Super super lucky! Each one of them are amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## beerbee

How 


Bentley143 said:


> My first Rodeo’s. They are 2 different colors on each side. The first is light blue/dark blue and the second is lime/pink.





bzgv2017 said:


> Got this birdie during my bday trip in Spain
> View attachment 4426404


My heart just skipped a beat!


----------



## nymeria

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4427016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of indecision I finally pulled the trigger on my second bolide 31
> Jaune Ambre Mississippiensis Alligator


SHE is GORGEOUS!!! Well worth waiting for- wear her well


----------



## dooneybaby

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4427016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of indecision I finally pulled the trigger on my second bolide 31
> Jaune Ambre Mississippiensis Alligator


----------



## MarsHMe

Time loafer in patent leather.  Haven’t seen it anywhere on social media.


----------



## Bentley143

Purchased 2 black rodeos yesterday!


----------



## bagidiotic

Bentley143 said:


> Purchased 2 black rodeos yesterday!



Omg
You're so lucky


----------



## Ana_bananas

Bentley143 said:


> Purchased 2 black rodeos yesterday!



Awwww I want, I want!!
Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MarsHMe said:


> Time loafer in patent leather.  Haven’t seen it anywhere on social media.


Ohhhh these are amazing!!! I haven't seen them either! Thanks for posting!


----------



## QuelleFromage

A study in black and white 
Mini Kelly and Panoplie équestre bracelet.

ETA; pardon the dust! The box is so shiny that the felt left dust traces on it!


----------



## noegirl

Bentley143 said:


> Purchased 2 black rodeos yesterday!




Wow gorgeous! I have been waiting for one forever! 



QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4428911
> View attachment 4428912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A study in black and white
> Mini Kelly and Panoplie équestre bracelet.
> 
> ETA; pardon the dust! The box is so shiny that the felt left dust traces on it!



Gorgeous!!! Congrats again!


----------



## Coconuts40

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4428911
> View attachment 4428912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A study in black and white
> Mini Kelly and Panoplie équestre bracelet.
> 
> ETA; pardon the dust! The box is so shiny that the felt left dust traces on it!



Beautiful.  I have found a new love of PHW, and box/PHW is the ultimate bag goal for me.
Congratulations!!


----------



## iferodi

Bentley143 said:


> Purchased 2 black rodeos yesterday!



Wow, amazing! So happy for you but super jealous


----------



## peppers90

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4428911
> View attachment 4428912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A study in black and white
> Mini Kelly and Panoplie équestre bracelet.
> 
> ETA; pardon the dust! The box is so shiny that the felt left dust traces on it!



Stunning mini K!!


----------



## peppers90

Torsade sandals- great heel height and very comfortable! 
Kachinas triangle


----------



## TeeCee77

! Roulis 23 Beton ! 
I know it’s not a B/K, but I am so head over heels with this bag. I can’t believe it wasn’t on my radar until recently [emoji7] Thanks to @neogirl I’m now a proud owner!


----------



## OKComputer

From FSH! Veau C24 in Burgundy with rg hw!


----------



## Livia1

OKComputer said:


> From FSH! Veau C24 in Burgundy with rg hw!



Gorgeous! Many congrats.


----------



## OKComputer

Livia1 said:


> Gorgeous! Many congrats.



Thank you!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

OKComputer said:


> From FSH! Veau C24 in Burgundy with rg hw!


Omg!  Love love love this!


----------



## SDC2003

OKComputer said:


> From FSH! Veau C24 in Burgundy with rg hw!



Oh my gosh. So stunning!


----------



## Pokie607

A Mother’s Day present to myself, Constance 18!


----------



## _pinkcow

I woke up to a message from my SA that something I’ve been looking for has come in and she messengered this cutie to me: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




(Apologies for the paper towel roll in the BG. It was on my kitchen counter)


----------



## mp4

Pokie607 said:


> A Mother’s Day present to myself, Constance 18!



Gorgeous!!!!!  Congrats


----------



## crisbac

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4428911
> View attachment 4428912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A study in black and white
> Mini Kelly and Panoplie équestre bracelet.
> 
> ETA; pardon the dust! The box is so shiny that the felt left dust traces on it!


Gorgeous!  Absolutely gorgeous, dear QuelleFromage!


----------



## Pokie607

mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!  Congrats



Thank you so much!


----------



## ka3na20

I got this baby on the day of my birthday in Paris! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## renet

ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 4430377
> 
> 
> I got this baby on the day of my birthday in Paris! Thank you for letting me share.



Congrats and happy birthday! [emoji322]This is a great birthday present!  [emoji253][emoji320] [emoji1635]


----------



## renet

QuelleFromage said:


> View attachment 4428911
> View attachment 4428912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A study in black and white
> Mini Kelly and Panoplie équestre bracelet.
> 
> ETA; pardon the dust! The box is so shiny that the felt left dust traces on it!



WoW!! This is such a gorgeous bag! Congrats on getting your hands on this gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## crisbac

Pokie607 said:


> A Mother’s Day present to myself, Constance 18!


It's so chic, dear Pokie607!  Happy Day! Enjoy!


----------



## Doyenne89

After waiting for quite some time I scored this beauty today! B35 black Togo with palladium hardware. Best Mother’s Day ever!


----------



## cateyeada

My first petit H


----------



## missylovebags

Pokie607 said:


> A Mother’s Day present to myself, Constance 18!



Wow!!!!![emoji7]


----------



## doctor_top

I got him from milan yesterday evelyne 33 etain + gold hw nice combination


----------



## missylovebags

Super quick purchase.. Can't think straight coz it's too beautiful. Fresh from the store B25 Bleu nuit with rose gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## xiaoxiao

missylovebags said:


> Super quick purchase.. Can't think straight coz it's too beautiful. Fresh from the store B25 Bleu nuit with rose gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share.



Amazing!


----------



## westcoastgal

missylovebags said:


> Super quick purchase.. Can't think straight coz it's too beautiful. Fresh from the store B25 Bleu nuit with rose gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share.


Love blue nuit and this combo is stunning!


----------



## sf_newyorker

missylovebags said:


> Super quick purchase.. Can't think straight coz it's too beautiful. Fresh from the store B25 Bleu nuit with rose gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share.


My dream combo as well -congrats!


----------



## renet

missylovebags said:


> Super quick purchase.. Can't think straight coz it's too beautiful. Fresh from the store B25 Bleu nuit with rose gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous! [emoji3059][emoji7]


----------



## Txoceangirl

missylovebags said:


> Super quick purchase.. Can't think straight coz it's too beautiful. Fresh from the store B25 Bleu nuit with rose gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share.


She’s so bleutiful!


----------



## acrowcounted

missylovebags said:


> Super quick purchase.. Can't think straight coz it's too beautiful. Fresh from the store B25 Bleu nuit with rose gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share.


So glad you decided to get her. It’s an absolute dream bag! Congrats.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Glycine (one of my favorite colors) Fer A Cheval

So happy to see glycine items reappearing!


----------



## Monique1004

missylovebags said:


> Super quick purchase.. Can't think straight coz it's too beautiful. Fresh from the store B25 Bleu nuit with rose gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share.



Wow, H is really going all out with the new RGHW on birkin! Congrats! It’s beautiful. Let’s keep our hopes up with Kelly RGHW.


----------



## Monique1004

Txoceangirl said:


> Glycine (one of my favorite colors) Fer A Cheval
> 
> So happy to see glycine items reappearing!
> 
> View attachment 4430671



I hope it’s true since it’s one of my favorite color that missed.


----------



## missylovebags

acrowcounted said:


> So glad you decided to get her. It’s an absolute dream bag! Congrats.



Thank you! It was love at first sight!


----------



## missylovebags

Monique1004 said:


> Wow, H is really going all out with the new RGHW on birkin! Congrats! It’s beautiful. Let’s keep our hopes up with Kelly RGHW.



Can't wait to see that too! Hope it comes soon!


----------



## Monique1004

Mother’s day present from my SA (although I paid for it). Hahaha~. Boutique also gave me a flower & small goody bag.


----------



## Anthropolo

Just got my vintage HAC 55 last week, quite a nice travel companion if you ask me. Heavy, but it‘s worth it.


----------



## traciilicious

I just got my first Hermes bag 2 days ago. I'm still over the moon. Here is my Birkin 30 in Togo Bleu Nuit and RGHW [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## nymeria

traciilicious said:


> I just got my first Hermes bag 2 days ago. I'm still over the moon. Here is my Birkin 30 in Togo Bleu Nuit and RGHW [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430942
> View attachment 4430943


Just beautiful- wear her well


----------



## nymeria

Doyenne89 said:


> After waiting for quite some time I scored this beauty today! B35 black Togo with palladium hardware. Best Mother’s Day ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430439


perfect mothers day- she is gorgeous


----------



## Txoceangirl

traciilicious said:


> I just got my first Hermes bag 2 days ago. I'm still over the moon. Here is my Birkin 30 in Togo Bleu Nuit and RGHW [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430942
> View attachment 4430943


Gorgeous! Congratulations on your first birkin!


----------



## CMilly

A calvi in the new veau Jonathan. The colour is blue de nord. I am in love with the leather and the colour


----------



## hoot

It’s been raining so black rodeos here lately!!
My pm joins the bunch!


----------



## noegirl

Txoceangirl said:


> Glycine (one of my favorite colors) Fer A Cheval
> 
> So happy to see glycine items reappearing!
> 
> View attachment 4430671



Oh!!! Me too, simply gorgeous!



Monique1004 said:


> I hope it’s true since it’s one of my favorite color that missed.



Me too!!! A jige or kp would be perfection for me


----------



## Monique1004

noegirl said:


> Oh!!! Me too, simply gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!! A jige or kp would be perfection for me



OMG! We think alike. I hope you're not from my boutique otherwise I have to fight on you on those. LOL~


----------



## noegirl

Monique1004 said:


> OMG! We think alike. I hope you're not from my boutique otherwise I have to fight on you on those. LOL~




I don’t think we do hahaha let me email my SA now hahaha


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Txoceangirl said:


> Glycine (one of my favorite colors) Fer A Cheval
> So happy to see glycine items reappearing!



Be still my heart  I love Glycine and missed out on it too!! Hopefully they have this for other SLGs like the calvi


----------



## noegirl

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Be still my heart  I love Glycine and missed out on it too!! Hopefully they have this for other SLGs like the calvi




I need another calvi like I need a hole in my head but if I see one I’m getting it haha


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

noegirl said:


> I need another calvi like I need a hole in my head but if I see one I’m getting it haha


And maybe an extra one for backup (just in case!!)


----------



## Pokie607

traciilicious said:


> I just got my first Hermes bag 2 days ago. I'm still over the moon. Here is my Birkin 30 in Togo Bleu Nuit and RGHW [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430942
> View attachment 4430943


So beautiful!


----------



## MarsHMe

Hubby just picked up this cutie from Glasgow Hermes store. It’s size 22 in etoupe


----------



## MarsHMe

And hubby also got these two wallets for me and him.


----------



## Emerson

Wow, incredible!! What an amazing way to celebrate! Happy Birthday!!





ka3na20 said:


> View attachment 4430377
> 
> 
> I got this baby on the day of my birthday in Paris! Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## MightyBigRed

MarsHMe said:


> And hubby also got these two wallets for me and him.



Gorgeous! What is the leather of the tooled/patterned Calvi?


----------



## Ceeje89

CMilly said:


> A calvi in the new veau Jonathan. The colour is blue de nord. I am in love with the leather and the colour



Could you share a pic? Am very curious about this leather!


----------



## mcmug17

A trip from FSH. 




Top to bottom. I thought this twilly might work with my étain K. 




I was being told this is new. Name on the receipt is boucleries triple tour veau swift. It is reversible. 






Béarn compact in gris étain with rghw!  A little bit of buyers remorse:  I’ve only used black wallets in my entire life.  I don’t know how this lighter color wallet will hold up. 




White oz. I originally wanted to get the black version.  Ended up liking the white ones a lot better. 




I figured I need at least one solid scarf in my collection. Fell in love in its boldness. 




Ok, and finally. B35 Togo in chocolate. 




Thanks for watching.


----------



## acrowcounted

mcmug17 said:


> A trip from FSH.
> 
> View attachment 4431520
> 
> 
> Top to bottom. I thought this twilly might work with my étain K.
> 
> View attachment 4431521
> 
> 
> I was being told this is new. Name on the receipt is boucleries triple tour veau swift. It is reversible.
> 
> View attachment 4431522
> 
> View attachment 4431523
> 
> 
> Béarn compact in gris étain with rghw!  A little bit of buyers remorse:  I’ve only used black wallets in my entire life.  I don’t know how this lighter color wallet will hold up.
> 
> View attachment 4431527
> 
> 
> White oz. I originally wanted to get the black version.  Ended up liking the white ones a lot better.
> 
> View attachment 4431528
> 
> 
> I figured I need at least one solid scarf in my collection. Fell in love in its boldness.
> 
> View attachment 4431529
> 
> 
> Ok, and finally. B35 Togo in chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 4431530
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching.


I don’t think you’ll regret that etain wallet, it’s the perfect shade of gray which makes it way more interesting than basic black, IMO. Love everything you got! Congrats!


----------



## westcoastgal

mcmug17 said:


> A trip from FSH.
> 
> View attachment 4431520
> 
> 
> Top to bottom. I thought this twilly might work with my étain K.
> 
> View attachment 4431521
> 
> 
> I was being told this is new. Name on the receipt is boucleries triple tour veau swift. It is reversible.
> 
> View attachment 4431522
> 
> View attachment 4431523
> 
> 
> Béarn compact in gris étain with rghw!  A little bit of buyers remorse:  I’ve only used black wallets in my entire life.  I don’t know how this lighter color wallet will hold up.
> 
> View attachment 4431527
> 
> 
> White oz. I originally wanted to get the black version.  Ended up liking the white ones a lot better.
> 
> View attachment 4431528
> 
> 
> I figured I need at least one solid scarf in my collection. Fell in love in its boldness.
> 
> View attachment 4431529
> 
> 
> Ok, and finally. B35 Togo in chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 4431530
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching.


Cool reveal and like all your purchases.


----------



## iferodi

Ready for the summer! ☀️⛱️


----------



## Meta

MarsHMe said:


> And hubby also got these two wallets for me and him.


Congrats! Love that Calvi Robot in Barenia! 



MightyBigRed said:


> Gorgeous! What is the leather of the tooled/patterned Calvi?


Not OP but I have the exact same Calvi Robot, and it's in Barenia.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Pegasus pop sneakers and Phoenix scarf in rouge/noir


----------



## sf_newyorker

mcmug17 said:


> A trip from FSH.
> 
> View attachment 4431520
> 
> 
> Top to bottom. I thought this twilly might work with my étain K.
> 
> View attachment 4431521
> 
> 
> I was being told this is new. Name on the receipt is boucleries triple tour veau swift. It is reversible.
> 
> View attachment 4431522
> 
> View attachment 4431523
> 
> 
> Béarn compact in gris étain with rghw!  A little bit of buyers remorse:  I’ve only used black wallets in my entire life.  I don’t know how this lighter color wallet will hold up.
> 
> View attachment 4431527
> 
> 
> White oz. I originally wanted to get the black version.  Ended up liking the white ones a lot better.
> 
> View attachment 4431528
> 
> 
> I figured I need at least one solid scarf in my collection. Fell in love in its boldness.
> 
> View attachment 4431529
> 
> 
> Ok, and finally. B35 Togo in chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 4431530
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching.


Loving that chocolate B! And thanks for posting the new boucleries triple- I didn’t see it in the boutique here yet but saw it online.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Jypsiere 28 verso Bordeaux Swift from Boutique in Florence a few days ago. And considering the damage done to my credit card in Spain and Italy the US Customs officer was pretty kind


----------



## acrowcounted

mauihappyplace said:


> Jypsiere 28 verso Bordeaux Swift from Boutique in Florence a few days ago. And considering the damage done to my credit card in Spain and Italy the US Customs officer was pretty kind


Beautiful! Is it a verso?? What is the interior color?


----------



## mauihappyplace

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! Is it a verso?? What is the interior color?


Thank you! Yes.I think RE but will double check once I unpack it (again)


----------



## MarsHMe

MightyBigRed said:


> Gorgeous! What is the leather of the tooled/patterned Calvi?


It’s barenia


----------



## PIPET83

My new baby... I can stop loving 25 Birkin
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4431766

	

		
			
		

		
	
 B25 rouge de couer Togo.


----------



## nymeria

CMilly said:


> A calvi in the new veau Jonathan. The colour is blue de nord. I am in love with the leather and the colour


ooohhh- can you post a picture please? This is the first I've heard of a calvi in Jonathan do you know of any other colors it comes in?
Thanks


----------



## nymeria

mcmug17 said:


> A trip from FSH.
> 
> View attachment 4431520
> 
> 
> Top to bottom. I thought this twilly might work with my étain K.
> 
> View attachment 4431521
> 
> 
> I was being told this is new. Name on the receipt is boucleries triple tour veau swift. It is reversible.
> 
> View attachment 4431522
> 
> View attachment 4431523
> 
> 
> Béarn compact in gris étain with rghw!  A little bit of buyers remorse:  I’ve only used black wallets in my entire life.  I don’t know how this lighter color wallet will hold up.
> 
> View attachment 4431527
> 
> 
> White oz. I originally wanted to get the black version.  Ended up liking the white ones a lot better.
> 
> View attachment 4431528
> 
> 
> I figured I need at least one solid scarf in my collection. Fell in love in its boldness.
> 
> View attachment 4431529
> 
> 
> Ok, and finally. B35 Togo in chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 4431530
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching.


OMG  everything you got! they are all just perfect. The scarf ( and the B ) are gorgeous. I love the more solid scarves- which is this one? That's one great trip! (Glad customs/duty was so understanding- it makes the trip end on such a lovely note)


----------



## mcmug17

nymeria said:


> OMG  everything you got! they are all just perfect. The scarf ( and the B ) are gorgeous. I love the more solid scarves- which is this one? That's one great trip! (Glad customs/duty was so understanding- it makes the trip end on such a lovely note)



Thanks!  This is the scarf.  https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/carre-140-double-encadre-H213384Sv01/

I always check the "over $800 worth of merchandize" box at customs.  Not to jinx my luck for the future, I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## nymeria

mcmug17 said:


> Thanks!  This is the scarf.  https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/carre-140-double-encadre-H213384Sv01/
> 
> I always check the "over $800 worth of merchandize" box at customs.  Not to jinx my luck for the future, I'll just leave it at that.


Thank you SO much- its now on my "must have" list! I do the same at customs- and do the math, etc. for them ( in euros of course) so I'm ready- like you say, not to jinx it.....
enjoy everything- they are all wonderful pieces


----------



## hbr

New Raisin Evie TPM.  I just love the combo of Colvert and Raisin [emoji7][emoji7] Had to snap a pic!  This is my second TPM - love them!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Color-block horn earrings and a bleu zellige Hapi 3!


I had no plan to get earrings at all but I stumbled upon these while trying to figure out how I could jazz up the navy outfit I''m wearing to a wedding in a couple of weeks. They are incredibly light! Does anyone else have these? I loved them the second I tried them on. They're just the right size to make a statement without overwhelming my look. For the wedding I'm going to pair them with my older Rouge de Coeur Hapi 3. I think the combo of bright red and navy will work well!


----------



## ricababes

Mother’s Day present! My first Hermès purse.


----------



## hbr

ricababes said:


> Mother’s Day present! My first Hermès purse.
> 
> View attachment 4431993
> View attachment 4431996



Beautiful!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## lavieauralenti

Roulis belt
Jardin a Sintra scarf
L'art du Sarasa scarf


----------



## iferodi

ricababes said:


> Mother’s Day present! My first Hermès purse.
> 
> View attachment 4431993
> View attachment 4431996



Gorgeous! May I ask what size and color did you get? TIA


----------



## tolliv

This cutie right here.


----------



## MightyBigRed

MarsHMe said:


> It’s barenia



Thanks, it is gorgeous


----------



## nymeria

ricababes said:


> Mother’s Day present! My first Hermès purse.
> 
> View attachment 4431993
> View attachment 4431996


Gorgeous color! Perfect way to start your slide into Hermes! Congrats


----------



## CMilly

nymeria said:


> ooohhh- can you post a picture please? This is the first I've heard of a calvi in Jonathan do you know of any other colors it comes in?
> Thanks



Photos below.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 They had rouge de couer in epsom.  I did. It ask what else came in Jonathan.  It’s lovely though. I like it more than epsom.


----------



## CMilly

mcmug17 said:


> Thanks!  This is the scarf.  https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/carre-140-double-encadre-H213384Sv01/
> 
> I always check the "over $800 worth of merchandize" box at customs.  Not to jinx my luck for the future, I'll just leave it at that.


I love love that scarf.


----------



## nymeria

CMilly said:


> Photos below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432456
> View attachment 4432457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had rouge de couer in epsom.  I did. It ask what else came in Jonathan.  It’s lovely though. I like it more than epsom.


The color is lucious!, However, I am confused - Jonathan is a smooth leather, and your beautiful calvi appears to have grain. Regardless, its lovely and enjoy!


----------



## lookdujour237

My first birkin . 
Hesitated at the boutique because I was initially hoping for etain or graphite color but black is so classy and after some discussion with SA and my husband I bought this one, and now I’m so happy I did. 
P.S. this was beginning of May


----------



## onghohui

My new bleu nuit lindy 26


----------



## momasaurus

ajaxbreaker said:


> Color-block horn earrings and a bleu zellige Hapi 3!
> View attachment 4431977
> 
> I had no plan to get earrings at all but I stumbled upon these while trying to figure out how I could jazz up the navy outfit I''m wearing to a wedding in a couple of weeks. They are incredibly light! Does anyone else have these? I loved them the second I tried them on. They're just the right size to make a statement without overwhelming my look. For the wedding I'm going to pair them with my older Rouge de Coeur Hapi 3. I think the combo of bright red and navy will work well!


The earrings look really cool! Your wedding outfit sounds great. Please post a pic in "Your H in Action" thread when you get it all assembled.


----------



## azukitea

lookdujour237 said:


> My first birkin .
> Hesitated at the boutique because I was initially hoping for etain or graphite color but black is so classy and after some discussion with SA and my husband I bought this one, and now I’m so happy I did.
> P.S. this was beginning of May


Congrats. Good choice since black is classic, and I am sure there will be plenty more to come! Etain can be next


----------



## Pursedesbenz

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> View attachment 4402000
> View attachment 4402001
> 
> 
> Didn’t get the long dress (yet). Waiting to try on the blue skirt/shirt combo first to compare before committing to this piece.
> 
> I did get the shorter dress though. Thought it was a little bit more youthful and edgy.



That bag is EVERYTHING


----------



## mcmug17

lookdujour237 said:


> My first birkin .
> Hesitated at the boutique because I was initially hoping for etain or graphite color but black is so classy and after some discussion with SA and my husband I bought this one, and now I’m so happy I did.
> P.S. this was beginning of May



What leather is this?


----------



## OKComputer

OKComputer said:


> From FSH! Veau C24 in Burgundy with rg hw!



In addition to the C24, I also got these from FSH:

- Kelly 32 retourne togo in chocolate with ghw
- mini Bearn in box (!!!) rouge H and ghw
- I forget what this little pochette is called, but I’ve been looking for it for a while - in gold with rose azalea interior and phw


----------



## sf_newyorker

OKComputer said:


> In addition to the C24, I also got these from FSH:
> 
> - Kelly 32 retourne togo in chocolate with ghw
> - mini Bearn in box (!!!) rouge H and ghw
> - I forget what this little pochette is called, but I’ve been looking for it for a while - in gold with rose azalea interior and phw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432669
> View attachment 4432670
> View attachment 4432671
> View attachment 4432672


Honestly- these chocolate reveals are killing me. I absolutely love your K32. If ever a K28 in chocolate was offered before my dream bleu nuit, I’d take it in a proverbial NY minute. Lovely lovely haul!


----------



## ricababes

It’s Bleu Zellige in size 30. 

Here’s a better pic.







iferodi said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask what size and color did you get? TIA


----------



## OKComputer

sf_newyorker said:


> Honestly- these chocolate reveals are killing me. I absolutely love your K32. If ever a K28 in chocolate was offered before my dream bleu nuit, I’d take it in a proverbial NY minute. Lovely lovely haul!



Thank you! I had not seen anything in chocolate prior to being offered this Kelly. I know chocolate was a colour they used to offer in the past, but I’ve only heard of it in Box. Chocolate in Togo is so creamy, with gorgeous deep red undertones. I almost declined it sight unseen as I didn’t care to add a dark brown bag to my collection, but am so glad my husband nudged me to check it out before saying no. It took me a quick second to accept it (I see your NY minute and raise you a Canadian second ). 

Bleu Nuit is a gorgeous colour! Hope your dream bag makes its way to you soon!


----------



## bagnut1

OKComputer said:


> In addition to the C24, I also got these from FSH:
> 
> - Kelly 32 retourne togo in chocolate with ghw
> - mini Bearn in box (!!!) rouge H and ghw
> - I forget what this little pochette is called, but I’ve been looking for it for a while - in gold with rose azalea interior and phw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432669
> View attachment 4432670
> View attachment 4432671
> View attachment 4432672


Beautiful score!
The pouch is the Atout and yours is gorgeous!


----------



## SDC2003

OKComputer said:


> In addition to the C24, I also got these from FSH:
> 
> - Kelly 32 retourne togo in chocolate with ghw
> - mini Bearn in box (!!!) rouge H and ghw
> - I forget what this little pochette is called, but I’ve been looking for it for a while - in gold with rose azalea interior and phw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432669
> View attachment 4432670
> View attachment 4432671
> View attachment 4432672



My goodness this chocolate Kelly is divine and looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Monique1004

mcmug17 said:


> A trip from FSH.
> 
> View attachment 4431520
> 
> 
> Top to bottom. I thought this twilly might work with my étain K.
> 
> View attachment 4431521
> 
> 
> I was being told this is new. Name on the receipt is boucleries triple tour veau swift. It is reversible.
> 
> View attachment 4431522
> 
> View attachment 4431523
> 
> 
> Béarn compact in gris étain with rghw!  A little bit of buyers remorse:  I’ve only used black wallets in my entire life.  I don’t know how this lighter color wallet will hold up.
> 
> View attachment 4431527
> 
> 
> White oz. I originally wanted to get the black version.  Ended up liking the white ones a lot better.
> 
> View attachment 4431528
> 
> 
> I figured I need at least one solid scarf in my collection. Fell in love in its boldness.
> 
> View attachment 4431529
> 
> 
> Ok, and finally. B35 Togo in chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 4431530
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching.



Oh my,chocolate! I guess chocolate is really back. I really want this in B/K 25! Congrats on scoring gorgeous pieces.


----------



## Meta

CMilly said:


> Photos below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432456
> View attachment 4432457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had rouge de couer in epsom.  I did. It ask what else came in Jonathan.  It’s lovely though. I like it more than epsom.


Your Calvi isn't Veau Jonathan but Madame. 



nymeria said:


> The color is lucious!, However, I am confused - Jonathan is a smooth leather, and your beautiful calvi appears to have grain. Regardless, its lovely and enjoy!


You're right that Jonathan is a smooth leather with no grains.


----------



## CMilly

Meta said:


> Your Calvi isn't Veau Jonathan but Madame.
> 
> 
> You're right that Jonathan is a smooth leather with no grains.


Thank you.  She said it was the new leather but I got it confused which one. Sorry guys. Glad to have it straight!


----------



## CMilly

nymeria said:


> The color is lucious!, However, I am confused - Jonathan is a smooth leather, and your beautiful calvi appears to have grain. Regardless, its lovely and enjoy!


Sorry it’s Madame!


----------



## Possum

CMilly said:


> Photos below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432456
> View attachment 4432457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had rouge de couer in epsom.  I did. It ask what else came in Jonathan.  It’s lovely though. I like it more than epsom.


Beautiful Calvi


----------



## cerespea

A ring and a bangle from their silver collection. I like how the ring is simple yet unique.


----------



## sf_newyorker

cerespea said:


> A ring and a bangle from their silver collection. I like how the ring is simple yet unique.
> View attachment 4433580
> View attachment 4433579


I almost picked up the same enchainee bracelet! I love how it’s unsuspectedly pliable. I’m still debating on getting that or a clic H.


----------



## cerespea

sf_newyorker said:


> I almost picked up the same enchainee bracelet! I love how it’s unsuspectedly pliable. I’m still debating on getting that or a clic H.


I didn’t think I would like it until I tried it on, after which I didn’t want to take it off


----------



## noegirl

Picked up this beauty! Hoping for a rp b so I feel like if you buy something to hold you over the b will show


----------



## DH sucker

noegirl said:


> Picked up this beauty! Hoping for a rp b so I feel like if you buy something to hold you over the b will show



Right!  That’s why I just bought DW a noir CDC in lizard (and RGHW). [emoji23]


----------



## Phiona88

My new CDC in lizard and RGHW. It’s my first exotic ever! Thank you for letting me share


----------



## shuemacher

Pegasus tray is just toooo gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji91] picked it up today


----------



## BalLVLover

OKComputer said:


> In addition to the C24, I also got these from FSH:
> 
> - Kelly 32 retourne togo in chocolate with ghw
> - mini Bearn in box (!!!) rouge H and ghw
> - I forget what this little pochette is called, but I’ve been looking for it for a while - in gold with rose azalea interior and phw
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432669
> View attachment 4432670
> View attachment 4432671
> View attachment 4432672



That Chocolate [emoji515] is absolutely gorgeous! Especially with the Gold Hardware! Congratulations on all your beautiful goodies!


----------



## OKComputer

Went to Paris FSH looking for a Medor clutch. They unfortunately had none, but lucked out with a C24 and K32. Came back home and serendipitously there was one online in the exact colour and hardware I wanted! Three bags in a week, I am sooo done with H for a while!

Medor 23 in Gris Asphalte and permabrass.


----------



## Pandamama

My first Hermes leather purchase—a Barenia Faubourg Calvi from the new Meatpacking District store in NYC. 

Most of my other designer bags are Celine, but I’ve heard great things about Hermes Barenia so curiosity got the better of me!


----------



## noegirl

Pandamama said:


> View attachment 4434814
> View attachment 4434815
> 
> 
> My first Hermes leather purchase—a Barenia Faubourg Calvi from the new Meatpacking District store in NYC.
> 
> Most of my other designer bags are Celine, but I’ve heard great things about Hermes Barenia so curiosity got the better of me!


Gorgeous!!! Does yours have a color inside?


----------



## Bentley143

My new sneakers. These run big! I’m usually a size 9 but had to size down to a size 8.


----------



## cateyeada

Got this from website.


----------



## onghohui

My Hermes purchase this week from local boutique


----------



## Dany_37

Just purchased this little baby...can’t wait for it to arrive


----------



## Tonimichelle

Anthropolo said:


> Just got my vintage HAC 55 last week, quite a nice travel companion if you ask me. Heavy, but it‘s worth it.
> 
> View attachment 4430709


Beautiful


----------



## ajaxbreaker

I pounced on these new season boots! They're SO comfy, and I love the horseshoe-shaped heel.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

In-the-loop phone pouch in mauve chèvre~ I originally saw this case in a different thread in different colors. I wasn’t a fan, until I saw this one!!


----------



## Pandamama

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!! Does yours have a color inside?


No, it’s the same color inside as it is outside. It feels much softer than the Calvis in the other leathers at the store (Chèvre and Epsom). 

I’d like to get something in the smooth Barenia but perhaps another day! Barenia and Barenia Faubourg seem much harder to come by than the other leathers.


----------



## cafecreme15

cerespea said:


> A ring and a bangle from their silver collection. I like how the ring is simple yet unique.
> View attachment 4433580
> View attachment 4433579


Great purchases! I have this cuff and I love it! It's great for stacking too. I wear it with a white clic H and a diamond bangle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4435553


----------



## cafecreme15

Ugh not sure why the picture isn’t showing. Trying again!


----------



## bagnut1

ajaxbreaker said:


> I pounced on these new season boots! They're SO comfy, and I love the horseshoe-shaped heel.


omg those are awesome!!!!!


----------



## allure244

LovingTheOrange said:


> In-the-loop phone pouch in mauve chèvre~ I originally saw this case in a different thread in different colors. I wasn’t a fan, until I saw this one!!
> 
> View attachment 4435476



I was debating this pouch but after seeing your pic, this is the color I would have to get!


----------



## GoldFish8

Pandamama said:


> View attachment 4434814
> View attachment 4434815
> 
> 
> My first Hermes leather purchase—a Barenia Faubourg Calvi from the new Meatpacking District store in NYC.
> 
> Most of my other designer bags are Celine, but I’ve heard great things about Hermes Barenia so curiosity got the better of me!


Love this!!! I’m not usually a fan of calvi’s but this would sway me


----------



## GoldFish8

LovingTheOrange said:


> In-the-loop phone pouch in mauve chèvre~ I originally saw this case in a different thread in different colors. I wasn’t a fan, until I saw this one!!
> 
> View attachment 4435476


Gorgeous!!! This is gorgeous! So curious about how to style this bag


----------



## GoldFish8

Bentley143 said:


> My new sneakers. These run big! I’m usually a size 9 but had to size down to a size 8.


What are these called? They look like
The “polos” but not really. Looks great!!


----------



## Pandamama

GoldFish8 said:


> Love this!!! I’m not usually a fan of calvi’s but this would sway me


I’m still getting used to using one, having previously used a Louboutin zip around cardholder for years. You just can’t put too few cards inside, otherwise I feel like they may fall out if I open it too suddenly. But the Barenia Faubourg is amazing and I hope it’ll last for years!


----------



## crisbac

cateyeada said:


> Got this from website.


It's so lovely, dear cateyeada!  Huge congrats!  Please, if possible, you can also post the pics of your Kelly charm on the "Curious about the new Curiosite Collection" thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/curious-about-the-new-curiosite-collection.949546/


----------



## Dany_37

onghohui said:


> My Hermes purchase this week from local boutique
> View attachment 4435184


Gorgeous! Waiting for mines...shipping is delayed


----------



## Dany_37

Bentley143 said:


> My new sneakers. These run big! I’m usually a size 9 but had to size down to a size 8.


I love these...wish they were online


----------



## Summerof89

Rose tyrien is back !


----------



## acrowcounted

Summerof89 said:


> Rose tyrien is back !
> 
> View attachment 4435710


Available online too! (Both short and long versions)


----------



## LVjudy

lavieauralenti said:


> Roulis belt
> Jardin a Sintra scarf
> L'art du Sarasa scarf



Major congrats on your new H goodies! I’ve been dying for a Roulis belt so it’s nice to see they are still floating around. Were there a few in store when you purchased or was this the only one?


----------



## Bentley143

GoldFish8 said:


> What are these called? They look like
> The “polos” but not really. Looks great!!


Voyage sneaker in white epsom, so comfortable!


----------



## noegirl

ajaxbreaker said:


> I pounced on these new season boots! They're SO comfy, and I love the horseshoe-shaped heel.



What material are these... love love love them. Would be awesome for city walking too. 



Pandamama said:


> No, it’s the same color inside as it is outside. It feels much softer than the Calvis in the other leathers at the store (Chèvre and Epsom).
> 
> I’d like to get something in the smooth Barenia but perhaps another day! Barenia and Barenia Faubourg seem much harder to come by than the other leathers.



Ahh ok I have the verso with a pink interior. I have a few calvi the others are evercolor leather and I agree these are much softer. I recently purchased a Barenia Faubourg birkin and I agree it’s hard to find but remind your SA each semester. 



Summerof89 said:


> Rose tyrien is back !
> 
> View attachment 4435710



Ohhhhhhhh I wonder if it’s gonna come in bags


----------



## aisham

all the way from Paris


----------



## ajaxbreaker

noegirl said:


> What material are these... love love love them. Would be awesome for city walking too.



They're made of a thick, stretchy woven cloth, except for the embellishments which are leather. Not waterproof so I would avoid walking around in heavy rain/snow with them.


----------



## cerespea

cafecreme15 said:


> Ugh not sure why the picture isn’t showing. Trying again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435554


Great looking trio! I was wondering if it would look good with a diamond tennis bracelet as I’ve wanted to get one for some time. Thank you for sharing a pic of them


----------



## noegirl

ajaxbreaker said:


> They're made of a thick, stretchy woven cloth, except for the embellishments which are leather. Not waterproof so I would avoid walking around in heavy rain/snow with them.



Thank you darling.


----------



## iferodi

After lots of thinking it through and bringing my DH & mom with me to my local H boutique...
(If interested in my crazy thought process, read share your 2019 offers thread lol )
.
.
.
I "bought" the bullet and got my first B as a present to myself for my 30th birthday and Master's graduation gift!!!
B30 Etoupe Togo with GHW


----------



## BirkinLover77

iferodi said:


> After lots of thinking it through and bringing my DH & mom with me to my local H boutique...
> (If interested in my crazy thought process, read share your 2019 offers thread lol )
> .
> .
> .
> I "bought" the bullet and got my first B as a present to myself for my 30th birthday and Master's graduation gift!!!
> B30 Etoupe Togo with GHW
> 
> View attachment 4436310


Very beautiful! Happy Birthday and congratulations on your  master’s degree. Awesome and enjoy your day!!


----------



## etoile de mer

iferodi said:


> After lots of thinking it through and bringing my DH & mom with me to my local H boutique...
> (If interested in my crazy thought process, read share your 2019 offers thread lol )
> .
> .
> .
> I "bought" the bullet and got my first B as a present to myself for my 30th birthday and Master's graduation gift!!!
> B30 Etoupe Togo with GHW
> 
> View attachment 4436310



Looks absolutely perfect on you, a lovely classic! And so fun you bought a 30 for your 30th!


----------



## hbr

iferodi said:


> After lots of thinking it through and bringing my DH & mom with me to my local H boutique...
> (If interested in my crazy thought process, read share your 2019 offers thread lol )
> .
> .
> .
> I "bought" the bullet and got my first B as a present to myself for my 30th birthday and Master's graduation gift!!!
> B30 Etoupe Togo with GHW
> 
> View attachment 4436310



Congratulations on the Masters, entering your 30’s (the best!) and the beautiful B30!  Wear her in great health!!


----------



## nymeria

iferodi said:


> After lots of thinking it through and bringing my DH & mom with me to my local H boutique...
> (If interested in my crazy thought process, read share your 2019 offers thread lol )
> .
> .
> .
> I "bought" the bullet and got my first B as a present to myself for my 30th birthday and Master's graduation gift!!!
> B30 Etoupe Togo with GHW
> 
> View attachment 4436310


What a wonderful bag- you wear it perfectly! Congrats on that Masters ( a LOT of hard work, I am sure! ) This certainly is the perfect way to enter your 30's. Wear it well.


----------



## crisbac

aisham said:


> all the way from Paris
> 
> View attachment 4436008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436009


Fabulous additions, aisham!  Please, feel free to post your gorgeous Curiosite treasures on the dedicated thread too: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/curious-about-the-new-curiosite-collection.949546/


----------



## Phiona88

My new Les Petits Chevaux card holder. I fell in love when I saw those colors together


----------



## ajaxbreaker

I've been obsessed with recreating this stack of bracelets from the Hermes website ever since I saw it, and finally my orders arrived  One black and one gold medor double tour bracelets, which I'm wearing linked together. They're reversible and the other sides are bleu encre and crevette, so lots of options for different stacks


----------



## Summerof89

After seeming a member’s score in Paris of a mini bearn in pink I was obsessed. I didn’t think my boutique would have this colour combo (rose lipstick in chèvre with ghw) but I asked anyway and she was brought out to me within a few minutes from the stock room. It all happened so fast.

I’m in loveeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Summerof89 said:


> After seeming a member’s score in Paris of a mini bearn in pink I was obsessed. I didn’t think my boutique would have this colour combo (rose lipstick in chèvre with ghw) but I asked anyway and she was brought out to me within a few minutes from the stock room. It all happened so fast.



Enjoy your wallet, it's a beautiful color!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Black Rodeo pm/ Necklace with Charms / horsecharm / kellyBag Charm


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Orangefanatic said:


> Black Rodeo pm/ Necklace with Charms / horsecharm / kellyBag Charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438160
> View attachment 4438161


Love everything you picked up! 
Never really thought I'd love black twillies on gold but those look stellar!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> After seeming a member’s score in Paris of a mini bearn in pink I was obsessed. I didn’t think my boutique would have this colour combo (rose lipstick in chèvre with ghw) but I asked anyway and she was brought out to me within a few minutes from the stock room. It all happened so fast.
> 
> I’m in loveeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 4438059
> View attachment 4438060


Congrats! This exact wallet has been on my wishlist for years!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love everything you picked up!
> Never really thought I'd love black twillies on gold but those look stellar!


I think the white print on black silk matches with white stitching on fauve barenia B


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Orangefanatic said:


> I think the white print on black silk matches with white stitching on fauve barenia B


It sure does!


----------



## cerespea

Summerof89 said:


> After seeming a member’s score in Paris of a mini bearn in pink I was obsessed. I didn’t think my boutique would have this colour combo (rose lipstick in chèvre with ghw) but I asked anyway and she was brought out to me within a few minutes from the stock room. It all happened so fast.
> 
> I’m in loveeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 4438059
> View attachment 4438060



Hehe.. i presume I was the enabler?  Congrats on getting the version with ghw! I definitely prefer ghw with my pink lipstick


----------



## crisbac

So happy with my Curiosite Necklace!  


Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


----------



## Onthego

Bentley143 said:


> My new sneakers. These run big! I’m usually a size 9 but had to size down to a size 8.



I love these. I have been waiting for H white sneakers. Are they heavy? Are they comfortable?


----------



## noegirl

iferodi said:


> After lots of thinking it through and bringing my DH & mom with me to my local H boutique...
> (If interested in my crazy thought process, read share your 2019 offers thread lol )
> .
> .
> .
> I "bought" the bullet and got my first B as a present to myself for my 30th birthday and Master's graduation gift!!!
> B30 Etoupe Togo with GHW
> 
> View attachment 4436310



Happy Birthday and graduation! Congrats on your First B and all of these memorable moments! 



Summerof89 said:


> After seeming a member’s score in Paris of a mini bearn in pink I was obsessed. I didn’t think my boutique would have this colour combo (rose lipstick in chèvre with ghw) but I asked anyway and she was brought out to me within a few minutes from the stock room. It all happened so fast.
> 
> I’m in loveeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> View attachment 4438059
> View attachment 4438060



Girl this is stunning! Now I want one hahahahaha


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> So happy with my Curiosite Necklace!
> View attachment 4438490
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


Dear Crisbac this necklace is sooo pretty!   It looks so easy to wear!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Dear Crisbac this necklace is sooo pretty!   It looks so easy to wear!


Thank you so much, dear Nerja!  Yes, that's right! It's so easy to wear! I posted a full pic on the Curious about the new Curiosite Collection thread, but here's a thumbnail to have an idea of the size...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> In-the-loop phone pouch in mauve chèvre~ I originally saw this case in a different thread in different colors. I wasn’t a fan, until I saw this one!!
> 
> View attachment 4435476


Twins! When you have the time, would you mind modelling it, or LMK how you are using/wearing it? I bought mine 2-3 weeks ago, and I still haven't used it cuz don't know how to use/wear it...
TIA!


----------



## Summerof89

ajaxbreaker said:


> Enjoy your wallet, it's a beautiful color!!


Thank you! I saw rose lipstick in Epsom a while back and it looked too coral, but in chèvre it is very pink and just Devine !



Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats! This exact wallet has been on my wishlist for years!!! Beautiful!


Thank you! I feel very lucky that I just casually “bumped” into her



cerespea said:


> Hehe.. i presume I was the enabler?  Congrats on getting the version with ghw! I definitely prefer ghw with my pink lipstick


Hehehhehehe you know it! Remember how I said I need to have a chat with my SA after seeing your piece ? I did and I did not expect to that there would be one readily available waiting for me at the boutique. They had the poupre with shw mini bearn on display but this one was hidden in the stockroom so I secretly took it before she went on display too. 



noegirl said:


> Happy Birthday and graduation! Congrats on your First B and all of these memorable moments!
> 
> 
> 
> Girl this is stunning! Now I want one hahahahaha


Do it do it do it and we can all be wallet twins/triplets/quadruplets


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Thank you so much, dear Nerja!  Yes, that's right! It's so easy to wear! I posted a full pic on the Curious about the new Curiosite Collection thread, but here's a thumbnail to have an idea of the size...
> View attachment 4438673


What gorgeous pic! That chain, charm, and you!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> What gorgeous pic! That chain, charm, and you!


You're so kind, my dear TresBeauHermes!  Thank you so much!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Phiona88 said:


> My new Les Petits Chevaux card holder. I fell in love when I saw those colors together



I’m twins with you. I absolutely love the cheerful color combinations!


----------



## nymeria

Phiona88 said:


> My new Les Petits Chevaux card holder. I fell in love when I saw those colors together


I know just how you feel! My wonderful SA called me when this came in last week- perfect colors for me, as it's got the fauve Barenia. Can never resist that! Here it is with my B30 as well. Love your colors though-SO spring-like and cheerful!


----------



## periogirl28

crisbac said:


> Thank you so much, dear Nerja!  Yes, that's right! It's so easy to wear! I posted a full pic on the Curious about the new Curiosite Collection thread, but here's a thumbnail to have an idea of the size...
> View attachment 4438673


I love this on you!


----------



## crisbac

periogirl28 said:


> I love this on you!


Thank you so much, dear periogirl28!


----------



## Phiona88

nymeria said:


> I know just how you feel! My wonderful SA called me when this came in last week- perfect colors for me, as it's got the fauve Barenia. Can never resist that! Here it is with my B30 as well. Love your colors though-SO spring-like and cheerful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438940
> View attachment 4438941



Those colors are stunning too!


----------



## bagidiotic

crisbac said:


> Thank you so much, dear Nerja! [emoji813] Yes, that's right! It's so easy to wear! I posted a full pic on the Curious about the new Curiosite Collection thread, but here's a thumbnail to have an idea of the size...
> View attachment 4438673


Nice one


----------



## tlamdang08

My first Black Rodeo charm


----------



## crisbac

bagidiotic said:


> Nice one


Thank you, dear bagidiotic!


----------



## cerespea

Summerof89 said:


> Thank you! I saw rose lipstick in Epsom a while back and it looked too coral, but in chèvre it is very pink and just Devine !
> 
> 
> Thank you! I feel very lucky that I just casually “bumped” into her
> 
> 
> Hehehhehehe you know it! Remember how I said I need to have a chat with my SA after seeing your piece ? I did and I did not expect to that there would be one readily available waiting for me at the boutique. They had the poupre with shw mini bearn on display but this one was hidden in the stockroom so I secretly took it before she went on display too.
> 
> 
> Do it do it do it and we can all be wallet twins/triplets/quadruplets



I remember! So lucky! I’ve been asking for it in my home store for more than a year but they never received it. Neither did I manage to get it when I travelled to Seoul, Kyoto and Osaka. 
I’m such a bad influence he he he he ...  I really like chèvre and colors simply pop in chèvre. I also feel that my Togo capucine looks slightly coral in certain lighting while chèvre capucine looks very tangerine-ish.  Happy for you that you got the pink lipstick with ghw!


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Thank you so much, dear Nerja!  Yes, that's right! It's so easy to wear! I posted a full pic on the Curious about the new Curiosite Collection thread, but here's a thumbnail to have an idea of the size...
> View attachment 4438673


Beautiful photo!  You look gorgeous! It’s a lovely length for the chain!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Beautiful photo!  You look gorgeous! It’s a lovely length for the chain!


Thank you very much, dear Nerja!


----------



## MsAli

Israeli_Flava said:


> OH!!!! Another unicorn babe congrats!


Thank you! I still can’t believe it!!


----------



## bisousx

My new to me B30 togo gold phw... even a classic can make my heart skip beats


----------



## Rhl2987

New to me Fauve Barenia K28 with GHW. I’ve been searching for this bag for awhile and found it preloved!


----------



## missD

Been on the hunt for the right POP of color in an SLG and this was it!


----------



## asvalentine22

My new Evelyn III PM in Etoupe my first Hermès!


----------



## mishelbe

Usually a 35 gal but I could not say no to this special 30 Birkin!  So in love!


----------



## tlamdang08

mishelbe said:


> Usually a 35 gal but I could not say no to this special 30 Birkin!  So in love!
> View attachment 4440948
> View attachment 4440949
> View attachment 4440950
> View attachment 4440952


WOW so beautiful. Congratulations!!!!!enjoy!!!! May I ask is this a SO ?


----------



## momasaurus

ajaxbreaker said:


> I've been obsessed with recreating this stack of bracelets from the Hermes website ever since I saw it, and finally my orders arrived  One black and one gold medor double tour bracelets, which I'm wearing linked together. They're reversible and the other sides are bleu encre and crevette, so lots of options for different stacks
> 
> View attachment 4438038


This is such a cool look!


----------



## momasaurus

Rhl2987 said:


> New to me Fauve Barenia K28 with GHW. I’ve been searching for this bag for awhile and found it preloved!


This is so gorgeous! What a great find.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mishelbe said:


> Usually a 35 gal but I could not say no to this special 30 Birkin!  So in love!
> View attachment 4440948
> View attachment 4440949
> View attachment 4440950
> View attachment 4440952


What a lovely tressage Birkin!!!!


----------



## DoggieBags

I found a few goodies at the London NBS store earlier this week.
Bearn compact verso wallet in Epsom lime and mauve Sylvestre.
24 Verso change purse in chèvre Mysore Rouge H and rouge de couer 
2 50MM 85 sangles with ghw to use with my Evie PM bleu nuit with ghw


----------



## acrowcounted

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4441044
> View attachment 4441041
> View attachment 4441042
> View attachment 4441045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a few goodies at the London NBS store earlier this week.
> Bearn compact verso wallet in Epsom lime and mauve Sylvestre.
> 24 Verso change purse in chèvre Mysore Rouge H and rouge de couer
> 2 50MM 85 sangles with ghw to use with my Evie PM bleu nuit with ghw


Beautiful verso pieces!!


----------



## noegirl

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4441044
> View attachment 4441041
> View attachment 4441042
> View attachment 4441045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a few goodies at the London NBS store earlier this week.
> Bearn compact verso wallet in Epsom lime and mauve Sylvestre.
> 24 Verso change purse in chèvre Mysore Rouge H and rouge de couer
> 2 50MM 85 sangles with ghw to use with my Evie PM bleu nuit with ghw




Gorgeous pieces!!! I love a verso!!!


----------



## Phiona88

A Rose Sakura Curiosite pendant - couldn’t resist as RS is my favorite color!


----------



## Mtsbb1229

Bentley143 said:


> My new sneakers. These run big! I’m usually a size 9 but had to size down to a size 8.


Love your new sneakers!  Which store did you purchased them from?  My home store hasn’t see them yet.  Thanks!


----------



## Bentley143

Mtsbb1229 said:


> Love your new sneakers!  Which store did you purchased them from?  My home store hasn’t see them yet.  Thanks!


I purchased them in NY.


----------



## Bentley143

Going to pick these sneakers up today!


----------



## Angelian

Bentley143 said:


> Going to pick these sneakers up today!



Fab! I’m eyeing these too, could you please tell me the price?


----------



## sanbao

My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!


----------



## Phiona88

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530



Gorgeous! Vert Cypress is one of my fav greens and it looks fabulous paired with the black rodeo. Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530


Love this color so much! Congrats!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bisousx said:


> My new to me B30 togo gold phw... even a classic can make my heart skip beats
> 
> View attachment 4440767


Gorgeous! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530


I'm loving this!!! Fabulous with the ghw!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bentley143 said:


> Going to pick these sneakers up today!


These are HOT!!!!


----------



## cravin

x2 for the wife’s B


----------



## Dany_37

Rhl2987 said:


> New to me Fauve Barenia K28 with GHW. I’ve been searching for this bag for awhile and found it preloved!


Just stunning!!!


----------



## nymeria

momasaurus said:


> This is so gorgeous! What a great find.


Just beautiful !!


----------



## nymeria

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530


LOVE this color!!!  And the hardware is perfect with it.


----------



## nymeria

Phiona88 said:


> Those colors are stunning too!


Thank you so much- every time I look at it, I love it even more!!


----------



## iferodi

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530



Congratulations!!! This is my current HG bag AND you got a black rodeo to boot! SO LUCKY!!! 
May I ask if you're in the US? I'm wondering if H will still have this color with GHW or if they'll rest it... which I hope not!


----------



## saskiamoet

Dropped in the boutique to pick up a little something and came home with this black Rodeo. Wasn’t sure this was my type, but it’s super cute.


----------



## mcpro

saskiamoet said:


> View attachment 4441789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped in the boutique to pick up a little something and came home with this black Rodeo. Wasn’t sure this was my type, but it’s super cute.



that is everyones's dream rodeo !!!


----------



## sanbao

iferodi said:


> Congratulations!!! This is my current HG bag AND you got a black rodeo to boot! SO LUCKY!!!
> May I ask if you're in the US? I'm wondering if H will still have this color with GHW or if they'll rest it... which I hope not!


Yes i got this babe in Dallas


----------



## MsAli

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4427016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of indecision I finally pulled the trigger on my second bolide 31
> Jaune Ambre Mississippiensis Alligator


Wow!


----------



## MsAli

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530


Love!


----------



## noegirl

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530



Congrats!!! Beautiful pairing! 



saskiamoet said:


> View attachment 4441789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped in the boutique to pick up a little something and came home with this black Rodeo. Wasn’t sure this was my type, but it’s super cute.



Sooo cute!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530


Beautifullllll, I love the combo . thanks for sharing


----------



## HKsai

My H fairy (aka best SA) was able to get this for me.


----------



## mugenprincess

Bentley143 said:


> Going to pick these sneakers up today!


Gorgeous! What are these sneakers called?


----------



## kkaate

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530



I didnt like VC until I saw yours, especially with black rodeo! Looks so cool


----------



## tolliv

The Bearn wallet, Ulysses mini agenda and the Kelly Bracelet (not pictured).


----------



## Monique1004

This lovely scarf.


----------



## nymeria

Monique1004 said:


> This lovely scarf.


I've seen that scarf IRL and it's gorgeous!  SO jealous! Wear it well.


----------



## crisbac

Phiona88 said:


> A Rose Sakura Curiosite pendant - couldn’t resist as RS is my favorite color!


Lovely! It's so beautiful, dear Phiona88!  Enjoy!


----------



## Ana_bananas

Joining you guys here   my first rodeo.
My SA has five pm size.... a yellow/blue combo, a vert cypress one color that looks almost black, a lovely pink/blue combo, an orange/brown combo, and this red/brown combo.
Wanted to take them all home!!! Couldn’t justify it. I don’t wear any charm on my purses. They’re too cute though! Just have to have one  
I took the red one home since it’s a good luck color in Asian culture


----------



## HKsai

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530


Omg we are twinning I’m both the bag and rodeo. Congratz!!!


----------



## candyapple15

Scored this cute GB30 today


----------



## nymeria

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4443297
> 
> Scored this cute GB30 today


Perfect way to start a long weekend! Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought my first pair of Oran's in Rouge Azalee home this week.  This color is so vibrant and beautiful.


----------



## TeeCee77

So excited about this little atout pouch! It’s exactly what I’ve been looking for and has some added diversity when paired with a farandole.


----------



## vcc1

newbie !


----------



## mauihappyplace

It’s been a Big H Month...tivoli espadrilles, 2 scarves, a picotin, 3 behapi . A jypsiere and today this...


----------



## mauihappyplace

And finally...


----------



## tlamdang08

mauihappyplace said:


> And finally...


Waiting to see finally ...






wowwwww loveeeee itttt


----------



## acrowcounted

mauihappyplace said:


> And finally...


So glad you got it! (And I totally regret passing on its twin earlier; it’s gorgeous!)


----------



## noegirl

Dextersmom said:


> I brought my first pair of Oran's in Rouge Azalee home this week.  This color is so vibrant and beautiful.



I’ve been going back and forth On getting these as I really was rose p and missed them. I’m so upset about it ughhh these are just as gorgeous too! 



TeeCee77 said:


> So excited about this little atout pouch! It’s exactly what I’ve been looking for and has some added diversity when paired with a farandole.



Yesss gorgeous!!! Now we have one more twinning item for Paris 



mauihappyplace said:


> It’s been a Big H Month...tivoli espadrilles, 2 scarves, a picotin, 3 behapi . A jypsiere and today this...



On. A. Roll. Go girl!!! 



mauihappyplace said:


> And finally...



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pokie607

mauihappyplace said:


> And finally...


Sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Hat Trick

mauihappyplace said:


> And finally...



That is lovely!


----------



## MightyBigRed

mauihappyplace said:


> And finally...


Gorgeous!


----------



## momasaurus

sanbao said:


> My new babies BK30 VertCypress with So Black Rodeo~~~I love my SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441530


Very Cypress is such a fabulous color. I love the mystery and the elegance.


----------



## jesslovestheatre

I just received the Graff Hermes Twilly from an online order (my first twilly, and I usually buy in store), and I have already seen two threads come off the twilly as I unroll it from its package. Is this normal for twillys? Or should I exchange this? I love the design and colors.


----------



## fabuleux

mauihappyplace said:


> And finally...


Both gorgeous pieces!


----------



## Ethengdurst

mauihappyplace said:


> And finally...


Amazing unique C!


----------



## Ethengdurst

My little purchase while in Vegas. Came in planning to buy Thalassa sandals only to find out they’re all leather, I wanted something I could wear to the beach or pool... then I saw these! And super cheap too (by H standards)!


----------



## Dextersmom

If you have a chance to see this color in person it really is stunning. 


noegirl said:


> I’ve been going back and forth On getting these as I really was rose p and missed them. I’m so upset about it ughhh these are just as gorgeous too!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesss gorgeous!!! Now we have one more twinning item for Paris
> 
> 
> 
> On. A. Roll. Go girl!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!


----------



## nymeria

mauihappyplace said:


> And finally...


That is one gorgeous bag ( and everything else!)


----------



## CMilly

CGSM A rose pour Alma in blue and a Bastia in rouge de cour.  I think the CGSMs will be addictive.


----------



## MsAli

mauihappyplace said:


> And finally...


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> So excited about this little atout pouch! It’s exactly what I’ve been looking for and has some added diversity when paired with a farandole.


Love that


----------



## MsAli

So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.


----------



## HKsai

MsAli said:


> So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.
> View attachment 4444564
> View attachment 4444562
> View attachment 4444565
> View attachment 4444561
> View attachment 4444555
> View attachment 4444557
> View attachment 4444560
> View attachment 4444566


So gorgeous and chic!!!!!!


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.
> View attachment 4444564
> View attachment 4444562
> View attachment 4444565
> View attachment 4444561
> View attachment 4444555
> View attachment 4444557
> View attachment 4444560
> View attachment 4444566


Great additions, dear MsAli!  And fabulous pics!


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> Great additions, dear MsAli!  And fabulous pics!


Thank you!


----------



## MsAli

HKsai said:


> So gorgeous and chic!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hermes Sellier change tray


----------



## ajaxbreaker

MsAli said:


> So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.


Are those 90 scarves tied as bags with matching twillon handles?


----------



## this_is_rj

MsAli said:


> So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.


What fun MsAli! I love your silks. Do they always engrave at FSH or was it for a special even?


----------



## MAGJES

MsAli said:


> So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.
> View attachment 4444564
> View attachment 4444562
> View attachment 4444565
> View attachment 4444561
> View attachment 4444555
> View attachment 4444557
> View attachment 4444560
> View attachment 4444566


Lovely choices!
Love the Twilly on your K.


----------



## momasaurus

MsAli said:


> So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.
> View attachment 4444564
> View attachment 4444562
> View attachment 4444565
> View attachment 4444561
> View attachment 4444555
> View attachment 4444557
> View attachment 4444560
> View attachment 4444566


Well done! And you look amazing.


----------



## DR2014

MsAli said:


> So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.
> View attachment 4444564
> View attachment 4444562
> View attachment 4444565
> View attachment 4444561
> View attachment 4444555
> View attachment 4444557
> View attachment 4444560
> View attachment 4444566


Everything is so beautiful, thank you for sharing!!  I am crazy about those orange lace shoes, can you tell me who makes them??


----------



## MsAli

DR2014 said:


> Everything is so beautiful, thank you for sharing!!  I am crazy about those orange lace shoes, can you tell me who makes them??


Gucci


----------



## DR2014

MsAli said:


> Gucci


Thank you!!! I just bought the most fab blue gucci sneakers from Saks on sale.  Sorry off topic!!


----------



## MsAli

momasaurus said:


> Well done! And you look amazing.


Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

MsAli said:


> So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.
> View attachment 4444564


I love to turn scarf, twilly to something fun . Love it !!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MsAli said:


> So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.
> View attachment 4444564
> View attachment 4444562
> View attachment 4444565
> View attachment 4444561
> View attachment 4444555
> View attachment 4444557
> View attachment 4444560
> View attachment 4444566


Gorgeous purchases! Love the scarf ideas! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

MrsMBunboxing said:


> View attachment 4444775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Sellier change tray


Gorgeous! Love this!


----------



## DB8

Mosaique au 24 gold ashtray - using it for cards/keys/change.


----------



## Ana_bananas

DB8 said:


> Mosaique au 24 gold ashtray - using it for cards/keys/change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4445376



Such a pretty piece... I’d be so scared to out keys and changes in it   
Put.. not out... misspelled


----------



## MsAli

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gorgeous purchases! Love the scarf ideas! Thank you for sharing!


There were so many other knot ideas, but I couldn’t remember...I need to video next time!


----------



## tlamdang08

H deco- cafe/tea set


----------



## sf_newyorker

MsAli said:


> So fun at the mothership (FSH) without the pressure of trying to score a B! I learned a ton of cool scarf ideas, got some accessories for Ms. B and Ms. K, plus had some perfume bottles engraved.
> View attachment 4444564
> View attachment 4444562
> View attachment 4444565
> View attachment 4444561
> View attachment 4444555
> View attachment 4444557
> View attachment 4444560
> View attachment 4444566


Fantastic share! I’m not sure which pic to focus on - you’ve a bit of everything.


----------



## MsAli

sf_newyorker said:


> Fantastic share! I’m not sure which pic to focus on - you’ve a bit of everything.


I know lol so random


----------



## MAGJES

A “new to me” pony is in the stable!
Now I’m searching for the perfect twilly.


----------



## CMilly

Beautiful. What colour is the bag?


----------



## iferodi

Double jeopardy: What is blue encre?
*crosses fingers*


CMilly said:


> Beautiful. What colour is the bag?


----------



## Phiona88

MAGJES said:


> A “new to me” pony is in the stable!
> Now I’m searching for the perfect twilly.



Gorgeous bag and horsie - they go so well together!


----------



## 336

Mythiques Phoenix CSGM


----------



## momasaurus

MAGJES said:


> A “new to me” pony is in the stable!
> Now I’m searching for the perfect twilly.


That is for sure the perfect pony!!! What are the specs on your pretty B?


----------



## MAGJES

momasaurus said:


> That is for sure the perfect pony!!! What are the specs on your pretty B?


Thank you!
The B is a Bleu Electric Togo B30
I have these Quetzal Twillies and I think they work with the pony/bag!


----------



## mfm

Happy to share my latest purchase! The FW2019 velvet sneakers for me and trail sneakers for my husband. And.. my ever so sweet SA got me a new addition to my stable


----------



## CottonCandy502

Picked up these two items today! I'm a happy/lucky girl today =)


----------



## Angelian

mfm said:


> Happy to share my latest purchase! The FW2019 velvet sneakers for me and trail sneakers for my husband. And.. my ever so sweet SA got me a new addition to my stable



Love your sneakers! Could you please tell me the price?  
(I asked another member earlier, but she never replied.)
Edit: never mind, I see they are available online now! (Velvet sneakers, $780)


----------



## ajaxbreaker

mfm said:


> Happy to share my latest purchase! The FW2019 velvet sneakers for me and trail sneakers for my husband. And.. my ever so sweet SA got me a new addition to my stable



Ohhhhh the sneakers with wings are so cool!


----------



## momasaurus

MAGJES said:


> Thank you!
> The B is a Bleu Electric Togo B30
> I have these Quetzal Twillies and I think they work with the pony/bag!


Perfect!


----------



## Suzil

My awesome SA managed to find these beauties for me. It is a little tricky to put them on but once on, they are so comfortable right out of the box !


----------



## mfm

Angelian said:


> Love your sneakers! Could you please tell me the price?
> (I asked another member earlier, but she never replied.)
> Edit: never mind, I see they are available online now! (Velvet sneakers, $780)


Yes, I got it from my home country at $1,050 SGD.


----------



## mfm

ajaxbreaker said:


> Ohhhhh the sneakers with wings are so cool!


Haha thanks! It was love at first sight for me!


----------



## iferodi

Suzil said:


> View attachment 4448457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My awesome SA managed to find these beauties for me. It is a little tricky to put them on but once on, they are so comfortable right out of the box !



Super cute!!


----------



## Amka

I have been looking for a so black rodeo charm for a long time. I have been hunting for it from Europe to USA without any success. Then last week, as fate would have it, I was casually browsing Hermes’ website, and I was very surprised to see it suddenly popup and become available for purchase!!! I ordered it immediately and thank God, my order went though!!! The package arrived today and I am very happy to finally have it in my stable!


They make a perfect pair! I am on cloud nine right now! ❤️


----------



## grapegravity

Been on ban island for few months and had to make a quick escape to pick these goodies


----------



## tlamdang08

grapegravity said:


> Been on ban island for few months and had to make a quick escape to pick these goodies
> View attachment 4448706


 for everything


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Picked up my first ever CSGM today - Faubourg Rainbow. I'm in love with the energy of this scarf and the bright colors! Wanted something with lots of bright yellows and this was perfect  It's a bit too warm to wear it now but come fall I think I'm never gonna take this off.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

ajaxbreaker said:


> Picked up my first ever CSGM today - Faubourg Rainbow. I'm in love with the energy of this scarf and the bright colors! Wanted something with lots of bright yellows and this was perfect  It's a bit too warm to wear it now but come fall I think I'm never gonna take this off.


Love this!  And your knotting skills are fab


----------



## noegirl

Picked up a few things in the boutique yesterday


----------



## sf_newyorker

noegirl said:


> Picked up a few things in the boutique yesterday


That B


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> So happy with my Curiosite Necklace!
> View attachment 4438490
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!



Bonjour my dearest friend! Your new treasure is to die for !  Congrats my lovely @crisbac


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Bonjour my dearest friend! Your new treasure is to die for !  Congrats my lovely @crisbac


Bonjour, my dearest @PetiteParisChic! Thank you so so much!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Thank you so much, dear Nerja!  Yes, that's right! It's so easy to wear! I posted a full pic on the Curious about the new Curiosite Collection thread, but here's a thumbnail to have an idea of the size...
> View attachment 4438673


Wow my beautiful friend  you look très chic!


----------



## momasaurus

Suzil said:


> View attachment 4448457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My awesome SA managed to find these beauties for me. It is a little tricky to put them on but once on, they are so comfortable right out of the box !


They look fabulous!


----------



## tlamdang08

My DH is trying his Tailor Vest, and I have released from Ban Island , but I don’t have time taking pictures of my things yet. Let’s  focus on my DH for now


----------



## Summerof89

New to me picotin 18 etain with ghw


----------



## chinnie_baghag

Hello everyone! Although this is my first post, i'll been lurking around the forum to admire the eye candies. Just collected my C24 Gold in GHW from my lovely H fairy! Have a soft spot for bags with reverse stitching


----------



## tlamdang08

Here are something for me from last night. 
My new Pinkish-favorite-family 
Legend Sandal in Rouge Azalée,
Grand Manege Bandana Love scarf 70
Brides De Gala Love scarf 90
Rouge Rodeo Pm
Twilly perfume and shower gel
Thanks for letting me sharing.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*My latest haul...*
My fur baby watched as I squealed with delight unboxing all my *black on black on black beauties!!!!*
and I will now seriously retreat to Ban Island for real this time  I'm broke.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> Here are something for me from last night.
> My new Pinkish-favorite-family
> Legend Sandal in Rouge Azalée,
> Grand Manege Bandana Love scarf 70
> Brides De Gala Love scarf 90
> Rouge Rodeo Pm
> Twilly perfume and shower gel
> Thanks for letting me sharing.


Totally drooling!!! 
Love all the pink and the bandana Love scarf is on my list!


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My latest haul...*
> My fur baby watched as I squealed with delight unboxing all my *black on black on black beauties!!!!*
> and I will now seriously retreat to Ban Island for real this time  I'm broke.


Huge congrats, IF!  Your wait is all worth it.


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> Totally drooling!!!
> Love all the pink and the bandana Love scarf is on my list!


Thank youuuuu


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My latest haul...*
> My fur baby watched as I squealed with delight unboxing all my *black on black on black beauties!!!!*
> and I will now seriously retreat to Ban Island for real this time  I'm broke.


Can’t wait to see them in action


----------



## ayc

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My latest haul...*
> My fur baby watched as I squealed with delight unboxing all my *black on black on black beauties!!!!*
> and I will now seriously retreat to Ban Island for real this time  I'm broke.


Congrats! 
Please let me know what you think about the boots, comfy?... now you got me wanting a pair!


----------



## noegirl

tlamdang08 said:


> Here are something for me from last night.
> My new Pinkish-favorite-family
> Legend Sandal in Rouge Azalée,
> Grand Manege Bandana Love scarf 70
> Brides De Gala Love scarf 90
> Rouge Rodeo Pm
> Twilly perfume and shower gel
> Thanks for letting me sharing.




Gorgeous!!! I’m loving all this pink! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> *My latest haul...*
> My fur baby watched as I squealed with delight unboxing all my *black on black on black beauties!!!!*
> and I will now seriously retreat to Ban Island for real this time  I'm broke.



Girllll soooo good!!! I am copying you on the boot for sure!!!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Wow my beautiful friend  you look très chic!


Thanks a lot, my dearest friend!  You're always so kind!


----------



## coloradolvr

My new favorite shoes!


----------



## crisbac

chinnie_baghag said:


> Hello everyone! Although this is my first post, i'll been lurking around the forum to admire the eye candies. Just collected my C24 Gold in GHW from my lovely H fairy! Have a soft spot for bags with reverse stitching
> View attachment 4449296
> View attachment 4449297


Your Constance is absolutely lovely!  Huge congrats, chinnie_baghag!


----------



## crisbac

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My latest haul...*
> My fur baby watched as I squealed with delight unboxing all my *black on black on black beauties!!!!*
> and I will now seriously retreat to Ban Island for real this time  I'm broke.


Love love love!  Fabulous, dear Israeli_Flava!


----------



## iferodi

coloradolvr said:


> My new favorite shoes!
> 
> View attachment 4449499



OMG, did you get it online? It sold out so fast!!


----------



## coloradolvr

iferodi said:


> OMG, did you get it online? It sold out so fast!!


No, in store


----------



## MightyBigRed

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My latest haul...*
> My fur baby watched as I squealed with delight unboxing all my *black on black on black beauties!!!!*
> and I will now seriously retreat to Ban Island for real this time  I'm broke.



Beautiful fur baby and haul, love those twillies. What design are they?


----------



## MsAli

noegirl said:


> Picked up a few things in the boutique yesterday


----------



## MsAli

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My latest haul...*
> My fur baby watched as I squealed with delight unboxing all my *black on black on black beauties!!!!*
> and I will now seriously retreat to Ban Island for real this time  I'm broke.


Love. Love. Love.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MightyBigRed said:


> Beautiful fur baby and haul, love those twillies. What design are they?


thanks dear... the twillies are 
*Les Leopards Bandana twilly*


----------



## tlamdang08

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!! I’m loving all this pink!!


Thankssssss


----------



## noegirl

Vert verone rodeo mm but I prefer the pm size so thinking on it. 
Longest farandole


----------



## mcpro

I'm ready for summer!!!


----------



## iferodi

I don't think I posted this but @mcpro reminded me that I got sandals for summer


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My latest haul...*
> My fur baby watched as I squealed with delight unboxing all my *black on black on black beauties!!!!*
> and I will now seriously retreat to Ban Island for real this time  I'm broke.


Love all of these, and those boots are beautiful!


----------



## fayew0314

look what I have got.. love my SA


----------



## MotoChiq

My birthday purchases from Yesterday


----------



## noegirl

fayew0314 said:


> look what I have got.. love my SA
> 
> View attachment 4450568
> View attachment 4450569


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## noegirl

MotoChiq said:


> My birthday purchases from Yesterday


Happy Birthday Darling!! Gorgeous purchases!


----------



## fayew0314

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!


thanks, i was overwhelming when i got it only after one month since i got a birkin touch from my SA.


----------



## noegirl

fayew0314 said:


> thanks, i was overwhelming when i got it only after one month since i got a birkin touch from my SA.


I’m sure!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

I bought this scarf over a month ago but only just got it back from the framer and hung it up. Here's my Animapolis! And to celebrate it, I also got the bangle  I just love that cat! Truly a fabulous design by Jan Baltlik.


----------



## MsAli

fayew0314 said:


> look what I have got.. love my SA
> 
> View attachment 4450568
> View attachment 4450569


Love!


----------



## MsAli

MotoChiq said:


> My birthday purchases from Yesterday


Happy (Belated) Birthday! We are Twilly and scarf ring twins  Love Tree of Song!


----------



## MotoChiq

noegirl said:


> Happy Birthday Darling!! Gorgeous purchases!



Thanks Girl! I love you new new RP B too!



MsAli said:


> Happy (Belated) Birthday! We are Twilly and scarf ring twins  Love Tree of Song!



Thank you! I have been collecting more than 1 Tree of Song CWs


----------



## mcpro

iferodi said:


> I don't think I posted this but @mcpro reminded me that I got sandals for summer
> View attachment 4450076



 we're summer ready!! 
  love your sandals,


----------



## mfm

w


ajaxbreaker said:


> I bought this scarf over a month ago but only just got it back from the framer and hung it up. Here's my Animapolis! And to celebrate it, I also got the bangle  I just love that cat! Truly a fabulous design by Jan Baltlik.


where did you get the frame?


----------



## crisbac

MotoChiq said:


> My birthday purchases from Yesterday


Happy birthday, dear MotoChiq!  Everything is so lovely!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

mfm said:


> where did you get the frame?


Specially made by a professional framer


----------



## MightyBigRed

fayew0314 said:


> look what I have got.. love my SA
> 
> View attachment 4450568
> View attachment 4450569



Those colours are to die for.


----------



## momoc

Went into my local ish store to pick up something I bought online and shipped to store, then proceeded to do some extra damage 




Starting small...a bearn compact wallet. I love the contrast lining.






A little strap for my gold bolide




And finally opening the box for the bag I bought online to pick up in store...except there are twillies first! Almost forgot 







At last, here is the herbag I managed to get online! It showed up with some other herbags and I was really surprised when I saw it. The hardware looks different to me although I don’t really know what this would be called. It was also a bit more expensive than the other herbag 31 prices I’ve seen I’m guessing it’s because of this?




Thanks for letting me share


----------



## DoggieBags

I went into my local H looking for a Bearn compact wallet but ended up with this Bearn wallet with gusset. Couldn’t resist this fabulous aubergine color in alligator with ghw


----------



## LynhVy

Just got these last weekend...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Mrs.Z

LynhVy said:


> Just got these last weekend...❤️❤️❤️


Beautiful....is this Blue Sapphire Togo?


----------



## LynhVy

Mrs.Z said:


> Beautiful....is this Blue Sapphire Togo?


Thanks ! No, this is Bleu Encre/Bleu Obscur Taurillon Clemence.


----------



## sf_newyorker

LynhVy said:


> Just got these last weekend...❤️❤️❤️


Stunning blue B. I can’t seem to look away. And the contrasting rodeo. Beautiful.


----------



## littleming

LynhVy said:


> Thanks ! No, this is Bleu Encre/Bleu Obscur Taurillon Clemence.



Wow!! The colours look gorgeous. Please take another picture under a different lighting.  I would love to see the bag in different lights!


----------



## LynhVy

sf_newyorker said:


> Stunning blue B. I can’t seem to look away. And the contrasting rodeo. Beautiful.


Thanks for the compliment! Yes, it’s so beautiful!!!


----------



## LynhVy

littleming said:


> Wow!! The colours look gorgeous. Please take another picture under a different lighting.  I would love to see the bag in different lights!


Thanks! Here’s another picture under a different lighting. Hope it helps!


----------



## littleming

LynhVy said:


> Thanks! Here’s another picture under a different lighting. Hope it helps!



Awww... Thanks for posting another photo.
Gorgeous bag!!! Congrats on such a special bag!


----------



## Purehune

LynhVy said:


> Thanks! Here’s another picture under a different lighting. Hope it helps!


That is stunning!


----------



## Pokie607

LynhVy said:


> Just got these last weekend...❤️❤️❤️


Stunner!


----------



## LynhVy

littleming said:


> Awww... Thanks for posting another photo.
> Gorgeous bag!!! Congrats on such a special bag!


Thanks so much!


----------



## GoldFish8

LynhVy said:


> Just got these last weekend...❤️❤️❤️


Stunning! Love blue encre in clemence  it looks so rich and maybe a little darker. Love it! Also what a great color combo


----------



## MAGJES

LynhVy said:


> Just got these last weekend...❤️❤️❤️


Absolutely Beautiful!!
Love the rodeo too. What are the colors?


----------



## LynhVy

MAGJES said:


> Absolutely Beautiful!!
> Love the rodeo too. What are the colors?


Thanks ! Rodeo charm colors: gold/céleste/capucine.


----------



## tolliv

I took the plunge and I think it will be very hard to go back now. My husband and I were heading to the Hermes Boutique to talk to my SA and decided to stop by The Real Real on Melrose to try them out so I could go to the boutique prepared.

I was ready to contact my SA and well, I saw it, an Etoupe, Chèvre Sellier Kelly 32 with PHW. The plastic was still on it. I got the box, sleepers, lock, keys, clochette, basically everything with it. I am totally in love with it.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

tolliv said:


> I took the plunge and I think it will be very hard to go back now. My husband and I were heading to the Hermes Boutique to talk to my SA and decided to stop by The Real Real on Melrose to try them out so I could go to the boutique prepared.
> 
> I was ready to contact my SA and well, I saw it, an Etoupe, Chèvre Sellier Kelly 32 with PHW. The plastic was still on it. I got the box, sleepers, lock, keys, clochette, basically everything with it. I am totally in love with it.


Perfection!


----------



## tolliv

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Perfection!


Thank you! This bag is a dream. The right skin, color and bag.


----------



## Monique1004

momoc said:


> Went into my local ish store to pick up something I bought online and shipped to store, then proceeded to do some extra damage
> 
> View attachment 4451451
> 
> 
> Starting small...a bearn compact wallet. I love the contrast lining.
> 
> View attachment 4451454
> 
> View attachment 4451452
> 
> 
> A little strap for my gold bolide
> 
> View attachment 4451453
> 
> 
> And finally opening the box for the bag I bought online to pick up in store...except there are twillies first! Almost forgot
> 
> View attachment 4451455
> 
> 
> View attachment 4451456
> 
> 
> At last, here is the herbag I managed to get online! It showed up with some other herbags and I was really surprised when I saw it. The hardware looks different to me although I don’t really know what this would be called. It was also a bit more expensive than the other herbag 31 prices I’ve seen I’m guessing it’s because of this?
> 
> View attachment 4451457
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


What a cool version of herbag. But your wallet store my heart.


----------



## justfits

This arrived today ... excited to share ..









	

		
			
		

		
	
   Presenting my first Lindy, in Bleu encre, size 30 with gold hardware ...  have her dressed up with the Tree of Song twilly ..


----------



## Purehune

justfits said:


> This arrived today ... excited to share ..
> 
> View attachment 4451790
> View attachment 4451791
> View attachment 4451792
> View attachment 4451793
> View attachment 4451795
> View attachment 4



Very pretty. Love the Twillys


----------



## bagalogist

Rich blue, perfect with gold hardware. 
Congratulations




justfits said:


> This arrived today ... excited to share ..
> 
> View attachment 4451790
> View attachment 4451791
> View attachment 4451792
> View attachment 4451793
> View attachment 4451795
> View attachment 4451797
> View attachment 4451796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my first Lindy, in Bleu encre, size 30 with gold hardware ...  have her dressed up with the Tree of Song twilly ..


----------



## lindseyhutter

My first Birkin! B30 Magnolia in Novillo


----------



## tlamdang08

justfits said:


> This arrived today ... excited to share ..
> 
> View attachment 4451790
> View attachment 4451791
> View attachment 4451792
> View attachment 4451793
> View attachment 4451795
> View attachment 4451797
> View attachment 4451796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my first Lindy, in Bleu encre, size 30 with gold hardware ...  have her dressed up with the Tree of Song twilly ..


Beautiful, I am thinking of Lindy 26 Noir- GH for travel. But Blue encre beautiful too. I love it!


lindseyhutter said:


> View attachment 4451815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! B30 Magnolia in Novillo


Congratulation!!! Another beautiful bag !!!!


----------



## disappeared

LynhVy said:


> Thanks! Here’s another picture under a different lighting. Hope it helps!


Wait, what? A two tone non-special order? How???


----------



## LynhVy

disappeared said:


> Wait, what? A two tone non-special order? How???


I’ve looked it up online that stated it’s Limited Edition. FYI, attached is what I have found online.


----------



## disappeared

LynhVy said:


> I’ve looked it up online that stated it’s Limited Edition. FYI, attached is what I have found online.


Wow! What an amazing find! I didnt they would do this on a birkin. This birkin is amazing! Congrats, love!


----------



## Dany_37

tolliv said:


> I took the plunge and I think it will be very hard to go back now. My husband and I were heading to the Hermes Boutique to talk to my SA and decided to stop by The Real Real on Melrose to try them out so I could go to the boutique prepared.
> 
> I was ready to contact my SA and well, I saw it, an Etoupe, Chèvre Sellier Kelly 32 with PHW. The plastic was still on it. I got the box, sleepers, lock, keys, clochette, basically everything with it. I am totally in love with it.


Just stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Dany_37

Finally arrived...H Apple Watch in bleu indigo/craie/orange. Looks a bit blurry because of the cover on the face for protection


----------



## LynhVy

disappeared said:


> Wow! What an amazing find! I didnt they would do this on a birkin. This birkin is amazing! Congrats, love!


Thanks a lot!  I’m so glad I got it.


----------



## tolliv

Dany_37 said:


> Just stunning! Congratulations!


Thank you! It is very stunning! This is definitely a forever piece.


----------



## Phiona88

My baby Birkin in noir with RGHW, with a new Paddock Fer a Cheval to match


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Phiona88 said:


> My baby Birkin in noir with RGHW, with a new Paddock Fer a Cheval to match


She’s glorious!!!!!


----------



## Phiona88

Israeli_Flava said:


> She’s glorious!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## stillfabulous

lindseyhutter said:


> View attachment 4451815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! B30 Magnolia in Novillo



You must be over the moon about this beauty! She is gorgeous. Enjoy her in good health. 

Let us know how you like Novillo as it’s being offered in more H bags lately.


----------



## iferodi

lindseyhutter said:


> View attachment 4451815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! B30 Magnolia in Novillo



Ahhhh I NEED a B30 in novillo! Congratulations! *putting good vibes out into the universe that I'll get one soon since my birthday is tomorrow!*


----------



## justfits

Purehune said:


> Very pretty. Love the Twillys


Thank you so much!


----------



## justfits

bagalogist said:


> Rich blue, perfect with gold hardware.
> Congratulations


Thank you so much!


----------



## justfits

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful, I am thinking of Lindy 26 Noir- GH for travel. But Blue encre beautiful too. I love it!
> 
> Thank you so much! Yes, a Lindy 26 in noir with GH would be fabulous!
> 
> Congratulation!!! Another beautiful bag !!!!


----------



## Birkinitis

I've been looking for an alternative to the hammered gold H buckle that I wear daily and found this sterling buckle in store. I can't believe I missed this and I incorrectly assumed all products in the Hermes store were made in France, but this one, from the Tuareg collection was handmade by a Nigerian artisan in Niger.  Each buckle has hand tooled designs and is signed on the back.  I thought is was neat. I mean it's not Kelly 28 gold, gold Togo neat but maybe someday...


----------



## iferodi

Birkinitis said:


> I've been looking for an alternative to the hammered gold H buckle that I wear daily and found this sterling buckle in store. I can't believe I missed this and I incorrectly assumed all products in the Hermes store were made in France, but this one, from the Tuareg collection was handmade by a Nigerian artisan in Niger.  Each buckle has hand tooled designs and is signed on the back.  I thought is was neat. I mean it's not Kelly 28 gold, gold Togo neat but maybe someday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4452764
> View attachment 4452765



Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## cynttl

Hermes H Heure. So in love with it


----------



## tlamdang08

beautiful


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cynttl said:


> Hermes H Heure. So in love with it


Soooo beautiful! Congrats! It looks fabulous on your wrist!


----------



## sf_newyorker

A bright and shiny incentive to help me through another frantic workweek. And it’s sort of cat-approved.


----------



## MightyBigRed

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4454181
> View attachment 4454182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bright and shiny incentive to help me through another frantic workweek. And it’s sort of cat-approved.



Cat and bracelet are both beautiful. Hinged enamel bracelets are the best.


----------



## iferodi

Not sure if this counts as _my_ latest purchase but my DH bought me this for my birthday yesterday ♥️


----------



## chicinthecity777

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4454181
> View attachment 4454182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bright and shiny incentive to help me through another frantic workweek. And it’s sort of cat-approved.


Your kitty is so cute!


----------



## Longchamp

Thank you @Israeli_Flava.  I love love these booties that you shared on IG.


----------



## Longchamp

Close up.


----------



## tlamdang08

“Voyage” Cardigan .I love the H details. It’s come with a pouch, perfect for traveling.... I can’t wait...


----------



## eternallove4bag

tlamdang08 said:


> “Voyage” Cardigan .I love the H details. It’s come with a pouch, perfect for traveling.... I can’t wait...


It’s very classy and I absolutely love that it’s in grey!


----------



## hers4eva

Israeli_Flava said:


> *My latest haul...*
> My fur baby watched as I squealed with delight unboxing all my *black on black on black beauties!!!!*
> and I will now seriously retreat to Ban Island for real this time  I'm broke.



Your black rodeo charm  looks so stunning  against your black B 

For reference, What size is your charm and birkin?

Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

And what a surprise for me. My 23th anniversary ... A very small Galop Hermes Ring.


----------



## crisbac

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4454181
> View attachment 4454182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bright and shiny incentive to help me through another frantic workweek. And it’s sort of cat-approved.


Aww!  Love your kitty!  And your bracelet is so beautiful!  Enjoy, dear sf_newyorker!


----------



## crisbac

tlamdang08 said:


> And what a surprise for me. My 23th anniversary ... A very small Galop Hermes Ring.


Congratulations on your anniversary, dear tlamdang08!  Your ring is so chic!


----------



## tlamdang08

crisbac said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary, dear tlamdang08!  Your ring is so chic!


Thank you, I am still on cloud9.


----------



## tolliv

Yesterday...


Scarf
Card case in Magnolia
Oron Sandals (Black and sparkly)
Blanket


----------



## tlamdang08

tolliv said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> Scarf
> Card case in Magnolia
> Oron Sandals (Black and sparkly)
> Blanket


I like your hairstyle. Super chic!!!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tolliv said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> Scarf
> Card case in Magnolia
> Oron Sandals (Black and sparkly)
> Blanket


Congrats on your new H purchases! AND....WOW, you are so beautiful! Stunning!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tlamdang08 said:


> And what a surprise for me. My 23th anniversary ... A very small Galop Hermes Ring.


Stunning ring! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

tlamdang08 said:


> “Voyage” Cardigan .I love the H details. It’s come with a pouch, perfect for traveling.... I can’t wait...


Looooove the cardi! Congrats!


----------



## tolliv

TresBeauHermes said:


> Congrats on your new H purchases! AND....WOW, you are so beautiful! Stunning!


Aww, thank you.


----------



## tolliv

tlamdang08 said:


> I like your hairstyle. Super chic!!!


Thank you! I did the big chop a couple of months ago and I will not go back.


----------



## mauihappyplace

tolliv said:


> Thank you! I did the big chop a couple of months ago and I will not go back.


Your hair is beautiful. I was just discussing The Big Chop with my SA from Neiman Marcus. We were talking about being  Natural and wearing our Chanel and Hermes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Longchamp said:


> Thank you @Israeli_Flava.  I love love these booties that you shared on IG.


WOOT WOOT!!!! Yes!!!!! So happy to enable you dear!!! They're soooo comfy and stylish!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hers4eva said:


> Your black rodeo charm  looks so stunning  against your black B
> 
> For reference, What size is your charm and birkin?
> 
> Thank you


Thank u dear!!! The bag is B30 and charm is PM.


----------



## tlamdang08

TresBeauHermes said:


> Looooove the cardi! Congrats!


Thank you 


tolliv said:


> Thank you! I did the big chop a couple of months ago and I will not go back.


Don't go back, your look now is amazing!!!


----------



## tolliv

mauihappyplace said:


> Your hair is beautiful. I was just discussing The Big Chop with my SA from Neiman Marcus. We were talking about being  Natural and wearing our Chanel and Hermes.


Thank you, it’s very easy. I go to the barber every 2 weeks for a cut and every 3 weeks to my stylist for color. I am in and out. It’s perfect!!


----------



## AnnaE

tolliv said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> Scarf
> Card case in Magnolia
> Oron Sandals (Black and sparkly)
> Blanket



Love your style, so fierce!


----------



## AnnaE

Hi, all! I don’t usually post here because my most recent purchase is usually just (lots of) scarves, but thought I would share since the purchases are less typical for me:

Cardamusc perfume. We tried it in Naples on vacation, and my husband loved it, so I bought it for him as a thank you for planning the trip while I was very busy at work. They gave me a ton of samples — I was idly marveling at the number of samples until I saw the price on the register; most expensive 20ml of perfume I have ever bought! At least there are probably another 20ml in samples, so I guess there is some pay off 

A hat pin — pretty Victorian of me, but I do actually have a use case — I love hats, but when I am in a convertible (we live in California...), they need to be secured lest they blow away. Hence the hat pin. Looks perfect for my needs.

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Nerja

tolliv said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> Scarf
> Card case in Magnolia
> Oron Sandals (Black and sparkly)
> Blanket


Great purchases and WOW!!!  You are gorgeous!!!  beautiful style!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Just left Chicago trunk show. Cool jacket but has to be altered but I did get to Bri g this home for instant gratification... it’s my first H belt!


----------



## partyduck

My husband just got this for me for our first anniversary


----------



## tlamdang08

partyduck said:


> My husband just got this for me for our first anniversary
> View attachment 4455734


Beautiful. Happy 1st Anniversary!

The view from the window is wonderful too!


----------



## partyduck

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful. Happy 1st Anniversary!
> 
> The view from the window is wonderful too!


Thank you! I'm so in love with both the bag and the man Comically, we're moving in 2 months and the new view is not going to be nearly so nice


----------



## Ladybaga

partyduck said:


> My husband just got this for me for our first anniversary
> View attachment 4455734


Congratulations and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! What a gorgeous KP!!


----------



## Pokie607

partyduck said:


> My husband just got this for me for our first anniversary
> View attachment 4455734


Happy anniversary! Beautiful bag beautiful view!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

partyduck said:


> My husband just got this for me for our first anniversary
> View attachment 4455734


Congrats what a darling he is!
What color is it?


----------



## partyduck

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats what a darling he is!
> What color is it?


Thank you! It's Gris Perle-- I usually do bright colors for bags (and everything else) but it's my first clutch ever, so he decided on neutral, and I do really love this color, such a nice off-white!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

partyduck said:


> Thank you! It's Gris Perle-- I usually do bright colors for bags (and everything else) but it's my first clutch ever, so he decided on neutral, and I do really love this color, such a nice off-white!


It's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## bisousx

partyduck said:


> My husband just got this for me for our first anniversary
> View attachment 4455734



Congratulations and happy anniversary


----------



## H Ever After

mauihappyplace said:


> Just left Chicago trunk show. Cool jacket but has to be altered but I did get to Bri g this home for instant gratification... it’s my first H belt!



Congrats!! Such a beautiful and versatile belt... I have the same one and it goes with just about everything. I love that it’s adjustable too!!


----------



## tolliv

AnnaE said:


> Love your style, so fierce!


Thank you!


----------



## JadeFor3st

partyduck said:


> My husband just got this for me for our first anniversary
> View attachment 4455734



A very pretty present. Happy 1st Anniversary! There’ll be many more anniversaries to celebrate and most likely many more pretty H presents to follow.


----------



## papertiger

AnnaE said:


> Hi, all! I don’t usually post here because my most recent purchase is usually just (lots of) scarves, but thought I would share since the purchases are less typical for me:
> 
> Cardamusc perfume. We tried it in Naples on vacation, and my husband loved it, so I bought it for him as a thank you for planning the trip while I was very busy at work. They gave me a ton of samples — I was idly marveling at the number of samples until I saw the price on the register; most expensive 20ml of perfume I have ever bought! At least there are probably another 20ml in samples, so I guess there is some pay off
> 
> A hat pin — pretty Victorian of me, but I do actually have a use case — I love hats, but when I am in a convertible (we live in California...), they need to be secured lest they blow away. Hence the hat pin. Looks perfect for my needs.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Congratulations on your hat pin, love it and as you say sometimes a necessity.


----------



## Notorious Pink

AnnaE said:


> Hi, all! I don’t usually post here because my most recent purchase is usually just (lots of) scarves, but thought I would share since the purchases are less typical for me:
> 
> Cardamusc perfume. We tried it in Naples on vacation, and my husband loved it, so I bought it for him as a thank you for planning the trip while I was very busy at work. They gave me a ton of samples — I was idly marveling at the number of samples until I saw the price on the register; most expensive 20ml of perfume I have ever bought! At least there are probably another 20ml in samples, so I guess there is some pay off
> 
> A hat pin — pretty Victorian of me, but I do actually have a use case — I love hats, but when I am in a convertible (we live in California...), they need to be secured lest they blow away. Hence the hat pin. Looks perfect for my needs.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Ok, I’ve gotta ask - how do you use a hat pin to secure the hat when you’re in a convertible? I always get weird looks when I do the scarf-on-the-head thing, but I’m not a fan of resorting to baseball caps. 

(Futilely fights the urge to ask, “you don’t pin it to your head, do you?? )


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> Ok, I’ve gotta ask - how do you use a hat pin to secure the hat when you’re in a convertible? I always get weird looks when I do the scarf-on-the-head thing, but I’m not a fan of resorting to baseball caps.
> 
> (Futilely fights the urge to ask, “you don’t pin it to your head, do you?? )


Right into the skull 
Hi BBC! Not the purchaser but I can answer your question.  Insert the pin from outside the hat, slip it under a chunk of hair close to the scalp, the push out it back through the hat. It’s balance of length of pin to the size of the hat and the amount of hair.


----------



## catsinthebag

BBC said:


> Ok, I’ve gotta ask - how do you use a hat pin to secure the hat when you’re in a convertible? I always get weird looks when I do the scarf-on-the-head thing, but I’m not a fan of resorting to baseball caps.
> 
> (Futilely fights the urge to ask, “*you don’t pin it to your head, do you??* )



I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## angelicskater16

Flew into vegas for a day to help pick up a bag for my mom @ Hermes & while there I wanted to see what I could buy for myself. Basically the only bag that sparked my interest was the Roulis 23. Super thrilled even though the bag is big on me


----------



## DoggieBags

angelicskater16 said:


> Flew into vegas for a day to help pick up a bag for my mom @ Hermes & while there I wanted to see what I could buy for myself. Basically the only bag that sparked my interest was the Roulis 23. Super thrilled even though the bag is big on me


Congrats! Gorgeous color!


----------



## lulilu

angelicskater16 said:


> Flew into vegas for a day to help pick up a bag for my mom @ Hermes & while there I wanted to see what I could buy for myself. Basically the only bag that sparked my interest was the Roulis 23. Super thrilled even though the bag is big on me



I like this size roulis.  Why did you get it if you think it's too big?  Why not wait for a mini?  They are not all that rare.


----------



## AnnaE

catsinthebag said:


> I was wondering the same thing!



You do pin it to your head  just to your hair in this case. It works surprisingly well. And yes, it requires some practice to not stab oneself (also cc @BBC since she was asking).


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! 



DoggieBags said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous color!


----------



## angelicskater16

My sales looked at the inventory and said currently there were only 23's available in the system  and that they were scarce as it was. Since i knew i loved this style I wanted it badly enough to get it. Tried it on and on and just had to have it. No regrets bc i absolutely love it .  



lulilu said:


> I like this size roulis.  Why did you get it if you think it's too big?  Why not wait for a mini?  They are not all that rare.


----------



## CMilly

angelicskater16 said:


> Flew into vegas for a day to help pick up a bag for my mom @ Hermes & while there I wanted to see what I could buy for myself. Basically the only bag that sparked my interest was the Roulis 23. Super thrilled even though the bag is big on me


Gorgeous colour.  Which colour is it?


----------



## angelicskater16

The color is Rose Pourpre. 



CMilly said:


> Gorgeous colour.  Which colour is it?


----------



## tlamdang08

AnnaE said:


> You do pin it to your head  just to your hair in this case. It works surprisingly well. And yes, it requires some practice to not stab oneself (also cc @BBC since she was asking).


Thank you, then I need this one too.


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

My mom and I visited a new boutique, I have recently introduced her to the world of Hermes and I wanted to get her a few things that got her excited. She loves her new Rose Sakura calvi cardholder and has added a Picotin 18 or Kelly Pochette in that color to her wishlist


----------



## shallwesasa

My first ever Birkin Thank you for letting me share!

Edited. PT


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> Right into the skull
> Hi BBC! Not the purchaser but I can answer your question.  Insert the pin from outside the hat, slip it under a chunk of hair close to the scalp, the push out it back through the hat. It’s balance of length of pin to the size of the hat and the amount of hair.


 AHA!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

AnnaE said:


> You do pin it to your head  just to your hair in this case. It works surprisingly well. And yes, it requires some practice to not stab oneself (also cc @BBC since she was asking).



Thank you! I need to get myself a hat pin!


----------



## acrowcounted

Starter sneakers in pink and orange.


----------



## Dany_37

I have been dreaming about this bag, constantly watching and contemplating if I should get her after my last Kelly purchase just weeks ago.  Finally, I just had to pull the plug before she got away. New-to-me Togo Sellier Kelly, she is 19 years old but still lovely as ever. I am just over the moon in love


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Dany_37 said:


> I have been dreaming about this bag, constantly watching and contemplating if I should get her after my last Kelly purchase just weeks ago.  Finally, I just had to pull the plug before she got away. New-to-me Togo Sellier Kelly, she is 19 years old but still lovely as ever. I am just over the moon in love


She is amazing!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Dany_37 said:


> I have been dreaming about this bag, constantly watching and contemplating if I should get her after my last Kelly purchase just weeks ago.  Finally, I just had to pull the plug before she got away. New-to-me Togo Sellier Kelly, she is 19 years old but still lovely as ever. I am just over the moon in love


she looks brand new to me 
Congratulation!!


----------



## Dany_37

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> She is amazing!!!


Thank you! I was having dreams about this bag.


----------



## Dany_37

tlamdang08 said:


> she looks brand new to me
> Congratulation!!


Thank you! After Bababebi confirmed authenticity several weeks ago, this bag haunted me everyday until I just had to


----------



## JadeFor3st

Dany_37 said:


> I have been dreaming about this bag, constantly watching and contemplating if I should get her after my last Kelly purchase just weeks ago.  Finally, I just had to pull the plug before she got away. New-to-me Togo Sellier Kelly, she is 19 years old but still lovely as ever. I am just over the moon in love



She’s in great conditions! What size and color is she?


----------



## Dany_37

JadeFor3st said:


> She’s in great conditions! What size and color is she?


 Thank you! Size is 35cm, the seller did not remember color but I think it's Brique.  Depending on the lighting, it can take on a brownish color and then it can look sort of terracotta. She is definitely a chameleon.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mykonos alligator bearn & several other SLG to coordinate


----------



## cravin

Tomorrow is my 15th wedding anniversary.  Whenever the boys go to sleep, wife prepares herself a cup of tea and we spend some quiet time together reading, talking, watching TV, whatever.  I wrote in the card that I love those moments when she drinks her tea and would love to spend eternity doing them with her.  Helps that I also got her a big eternity band to go with the mug.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Love Of My Life said:


> Mykonos alligator bearn & several other SLG to coordinate


Would love to see pictures!


----------



## Birkinitis

cravin said:


> View attachment 4459756
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my 15th wedding anniversary.  Whenever the boys go to sleep, wife prepares herself a cup of tea and we spend some quiet time together reading, talking, watching TV, whatever.  I wrote in the card that I love those moments when she drinks her tea and would love to spend eternity doing them with her.  Helps that I also got her a big eternity band to go with the mug.


The Mug is great but there's nothing like a great big eternity band ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

cravin said:


> View attachment 4459756
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my 15th wedding anniversary.  Whenever the boys go to sleep, wife prepares herself a cup of tea and we spend some quiet time together reading, talking, watching TV, whatever.  I wrote in the card that I love those moments when she drinks her tea and would love to spend eternity doing them with her.  Helps that I also got her a big eternity band to go with the mug.


Awhhh I bet she will Cry after reading your card


----------



## MAGJES

2 New Jaguar Quetzal Twillies.....only one on so far.
Looks great on my Rouge VIF B......LOTS of color!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Dany_37 said:


> Thank you! Size is 35cm, the seller did not remember color but I think it's Brique.  Depending on the lighting, it can take on a brownish color and then it can look sort of terracotta. She is definitely a chameleon.



It’s the terra-cotta look that I see and love!


----------



## JadeFor3st

cravin said:


> View attachment 4459756
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my 15th wedding anniversary.  Whenever the boys go to sleep, wife prepares herself a cup of tea and we spend some quiet time together reading, talking, watching TV, whatever.  I wrote in the card that I love those moments when she drinks her tea and would love to spend eternity doing them with her.  Helps that I also got her a big eternity band to go with the mug.



This is so sweet. Happy 15th Anniversary to you and your wife! May your wish and desire come true, and you two will have an eternity time together.


----------



## MAGJES

New Jaguar Quetzal Twilly looks good on Malachite as well!


----------



## craielover

MAGJES said:


> New Jaguar Quetzal Twilly looks good on Malachite as well!


A very magical match! And the gold hardware just pops.


----------



## Dany_37

MAGJES said:


> 2 New Jaguar Quetzal Twillies.....only one on so far.
> Looks great on my Rouge VIF B......LOTS of color!


WOWZA!!!!


----------



## Onthego

Love Of My Life said:


> Mykonos alligator bearn & several other SLG to coordinate


Lovely, but pictures please or it did not happen.


----------



## Pokie607

MAGJES said:


> New Jaguar Quetzal Twilly looks good on Malachite as well!


Match made in Hermes heaven!


----------



## MAGJES

Dany_37 said:


> I have been dreaming about this bag, constantly watching and contemplating if I should get her after my last Kelly purchase just weeks ago.  Finally, I just had to pull the plug before she got away. New-to-me Togo Sellier Kelly, she is 19 years old but still lovely as ever. I am just over the moon in love


This is lovely!  I adore the contrast stitching.


----------



## Dupsy

Ready for summer! Loving my new orans


----------



## periogirl28

cravin said:


> View attachment 4459756
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my 15th wedding anniversary.  Whenever the boys go to sleep, wife prepares herself a cup of tea and we spend some quiet time together reading, talking, watching TV, whatever.  I wrote in the card that I love those moments when she drinks her tea and would love to spend eternity doing them with her.  Helps that I also got her a big eternity band to go with the mug.


The best sentiment. Happy Anniversary and to many more tea drinking moments on the sofa together!


----------



## HESAF

dharma said:


> Right into the skull
> Hi BBC! Not the purchaser but I can answer your question.  Insert the pin from outside the hat, slip it under a chunk of hair close to the scalp, the push out it back through the hat. It’s balance of length of pin to the size of the hat and the amount of hair.



Thanks for the info! I always thought hat pins are only decorative.  Do you happen to know if they work on every Hermes hat?


----------



## tlamdang08

Animapolis scarf, tonight I could not go home empty-handed . 
And I thought I would brought home a scarf ring instead. Wrong. My H-Life is so unpredictable 
I love these colors. 
Thanks for sharing 
Have a good night!!


----------



## scndlslv

Picked up this ombré lizard charniere bracelet in Barcelona


----------



## cravin

Birkinitis said:


> The Mug is great but there's nothing like a great big eternity band ❤️



The wife loved the mug but it didn’t get as much attention as the band .  I posted it in the jewelry forum since I’ve received a few requests to see it. She LOVED the sentiment behind the mug and the mug itself though


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

tlamdang08 said:


> Animapolis scarf, tonight I could not go home empty-handed .
> And I thought I would brought home a scarf ring instead. Wrong. My H-Life is so unpredictable
> I love these colors.
> Thanks for sharing
> Have a good night!!


omg I have the same one!! I love it!


----------



## diane278

scndlslv said:


> Picked up this ombré lizard charniere bracelet in Barcelona
> View attachment 4460248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460249


Stunning bracelet.....and gorgeously artistic photos!


----------



## Love Of My Life

cravin said:


> View attachment 4459756
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my 15th wedding anniversary.  Whenever the boys go to sleep, wife prepares herself a cup of tea and we spend some quiet time together reading, talking, watching TV, whatever.  I wrote in the card that I love those moments when she drinks her tea and would love to spend eternity doing them with her.  Helps that I also got her a big eternity band to go with the mug.



Bravo to you & your wife for  finding & taking the time for those "special moments"..
That's really what it should be about!
Happy Anniversary to you both & enjoy


----------



## Noveltwist

tlamdang08 said:


> Animapolis scarf, tonight I could not go home empty-handed .
> And I thought I would brought home a scarf ring instead. Wrong. My H-Life is so unpredictable
> I love these colors.
> Thanks for sharing
> Have a good night!!



I just bought the same scarf in that color way this week!! I haven’t worn it yet, it’s so divine and I like just staring at it  .

Right now I only feel I can pair it with an all white shirt since it’s so summery and bright, what outfits do you like to pair it with? Would love some ideas!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Noveltwist said:


> I just bought the same scarf in that color way this week!! I haven’t worn it yet, it’s so divine and I like just staring at it  .
> 
> Right now I only feel I can pair it with an all white shirt since it’s so summery and bright, what outfits do you like to pair it with? Would love some ideas!!


I plan to use it as a halter top, will show pictures later


----------



## Dany_37

cravin said:


> View attachment 4459756
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my 15th wedding anniversary.  Whenever the boys go to sleep, wife prepares herself a cup of tea and we spend some quiet time together reading, talking, watching TV, whatever.  I wrote in the card that I love those moments when she drinks her tea and would love to spend eternity doing them with her.  Helps that I also got her a big eternity band to go with the mug.


Your words/actions are more beautiful than any gift but the mug is delightful and I'm sure the ring is as well. Congratulations and I hope she enjoys YOU and all of the gifts in the best of health


----------



## Livia1

scndlslv said:


> Picked up this ombré lizard charniere bracelet in Barcelona
> View attachment 4460248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460249



This is gorgeous!
Is this yellow gold?


----------



## peppers90

Recent pick ups... 
I ordered a size down as the sweater is loose fit. Excuse the no makeup photos.  Shoes in last pic are by Hermes also;  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Hat Trick

peppers90 said:


> Recent pick ups...
> I ordered a size down as the sweater is loose fit. Excuse the no makeup photos.  Shoes in last pic are by Hermes also;  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4460739
> View attachment 4460738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460740



Fabulous!


----------



## peppers90

Hat Trick said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you Hat Trick! ♥️


----------



## azukitea

new to me b30 phw


----------



## hannahsophia

peppers90 said:


> Recent pick ups...
> I ordered a size down as the sweater is loose fit. Excuse the no makeup photos.  Shoes in last pic are by Hermes also;  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4460739
> View attachment 4460738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460740



Omg I’m dead! That sweater is amazing! Is it black or dark navy like the scarf cw?


----------



## peppers90

hannahsophia said:


> Omg I’m dead! That sweater is amazing! Is it black or dark navy like the scarf cw?



It is black, and a nice piece -you will like it


----------



## craielover

peppers90 said:


> Recent pick ups...
> I ordered a size down as the sweater is loose fit. Excuse the no makeup photos.  Shoes in last pic are by Hermes also;  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4460739
> View attachment 4460738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460740


Lovely sandals to match the sweater!


----------



## Noveltwist

peppers90 said:


> Recent pick ups...
> I ordered a size down as the sweater is loose fit. Excuse the no makeup photos.  Shoes in last pic are by Hermes also;  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4460739
> View attachment 4460738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460740



Gorgeous! Love anything jungle themed 

Is the cosmographia scarf a new print this season? I don’t remember seeing it before, and if it is new...I gotta get my hands on it!!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Work trip in SF this weekend and of course I made a detour to H. I was on a hunt for #1. & #2 but #3 was a pleasant surprise


----------



## mauihappyplace

Today haul


----------



## peppers90

Noveltwist said:


> Gorgeous! Love anything jungle themed
> 
> Is the cosmographia scarf a new print this season? I don’t remember seeing it before, and if it is new...I gotta get my hands on it!!



Yes it is new this season, I believe mine is colorway 9.  I posted some action shots in the 2019 scarf thread of it tied. Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

onghohui said:


> My Hermes purchase this week from local boutique
> View attachment 4435184


Love your choice of colors for the watch face.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

H watch in the PM size. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## peppers90

Classic!!


----------



## cerespea

Rouge de coeur. There was another one in chèvre mauve sylvestre that was really tempting. Send me strength for my weakness for anything Chèvre...


----------



## Monique1004

Finally got this cutie Rose Azalee TPM!


----------



## Dupsy

Please send me some strength when you get it


----------



## happypei

My latest purchase of this eye candy Love to share . @hermes_forever_


----------



## papertiger

peppers90 said:


> Recent pick ups...
> I ordered a size down as the sweater is loose fit. Excuse the no makeup photos.  Shoes in last pic are by Hermes also;  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4460739
> View attachment 4460738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460740



Loving the RTW for pre-fall. Loving it even more now


----------



## tlamdang08

happypei said:


> View attachment 4462051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase of this eye candy Love to share . @hermes_forever_


wow beautiful, I love this design a lot


----------



## Monique1004

happypei said:


> View attachment 4462051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase of this eye candy Love to share . @hermes_forever_


Love this combo! Very special.


----------



## CMilly

I got some porcelain as a gift, a Bastia for me (cactus evercolour though wondering if I should have gotten Bareina instead) and the new brides de gala shadow scarf.


----------



## CMilly

And the scarf.


----------



## Hermeaddict

I have an amazing SA! Actually got this a few weeks ago, but have been away. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## allure244

Hermeaddict said:


> I have an amazing SA! Actually got this a few weeks ago, but have been away. Thanks for letting me share.


Twins! Just got this yesterday. Too hard to resist.


----------



## Hermeaddict

allure244 said:


> Twins! Just got this yesterday. Too hard to resist.


I know!


----------



## Pokie607

Monique1004 said:


> Finally got this cutie Rose Azalee TPM!


Such a yummy color


----------



## happypei

tlamdang08 said:


> wow beautiful, I love this design a lot




Thanks very much


----------



## happypei

Monique1004 said:


> Love this combo! Very special.




Me too. Love at first sight Thanks


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Posted in Recent H Offers but so infatuated with my new B30 Bleu Nuit in RGHW, wanted to share here as well! Thanks for viewing my new haul!


----------



## CMilly

lovefordiamonds said:


> Posted in Recent H Offers but so infatuated with my new B30 Bleu Nuit in RGHW, wanted to share here as well! Thanks for viewing my new haul!


Love it. Love bleu nuit and eggs!


----------



## CMilly

That was supposed to say I love bleu nuit and rghw.  Somehow Rghw autocorrected to eggs.


----------



## nymeria

lovefordiamonds said:


> Posted in Recent H Offers but so infatuated with my new B30 Bleu Nuit in RGHW, wanted to share here as well! Thanks for viewing my new haul!


just luscious in that combo. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

CMilly said:


> That was supposed to say I love bleu nuit and rghw.  Somehow Rghw autocorrected to eggs.


LOL. Thank you!


----------



## peppers90

papertiger said:


> Loving the RTW for pre-fall. Loving it even more now



Thank you papertiger! ♥️ Hoping to purchase my first twillaine this season.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CMilly said:


> That was supposed to say I love bleu nuit and rghw.  Somehow Rghw autocorrected to eggs.



Thanks for clarifying.  I kept looking for eggs in the picture.


----------



## 336

Parures de Samouraïs CSGM. I blame the clubhouse thread. It’s so pretty though.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermeaddict said:


> I have an amazing SA! Actually got this a few weeks ago, but have been away. Thanks for letting me share.


you're killing me


----------



## MsAli

justfits said:


> This arrived today ... excited to share ..
> 
> View attachment 4451790
> View attachment 4451791
> View attachment 4451792
> View attachment 4451793
> View attachment 4451795
> View attachment 4451797
> View attachment 4451796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my first Lindy, in Bleu encre, size 30 with gold hardware ...  have her dressed up with the Tree of Song twilly ..


Beautiful bag!


----------



## MsAli

Longchamp said:


> Close up.


Saw these in-store and loved them!


----------



## Zenbag

Etoupe Epsom Constance 24


----------



## MsAli

tlamdang08 said:


> And what a surprise for me. My 23th anniversary ... A very small Galop Hermes Ring.


Beautiful!


----------



## MsAli

Zenbag said:


> Etoupe Epsom Constance 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4462759


----------



## Hermeaddict

Israeli_Flava said:


> you're killing me





Israeli_Flava said:


> you're killing me


----------



## Dany_37

mauihappyplace said:


> Today haul


Love everything


----------



## OKComputer

Ahhhh after a year long wait, this baby is finally mine! Initially I had requested ghw, but when I saw the palladium, I absolutely loved it! 

B30 in Gold, Togo and palladium hardware. 

Including pics in different lighting - elevator (the best!), diffuse sun and indoor.


----------



## Coconuts40

OKComputer said:


> Ahhhh after a year long wait, this baby is finally mine! Initially I had requested ghw, but when I saw the palladium, I absolutely loved it!
> 
> B30 in Gold, Togo and palladium hardware.
> 
> Including pics in different lighting - elevator (the best!), diffuse sun and indoor.



Congratulations!  I have a Kelly in the same combination.  Initially I thought I wanted GHW also, but fell in love with PHW. Goes great with the white stitching and I find the PHW refreshing.
Enjoy!


----------



## tlamdang08

Absolutely love the Lacquered Camail scarf rings
Also can not resist Kawa Ora scarf 90
My DH new pair of shoe Paris Loafer in suede calfskin/noir.

Have a good night all.


----------



## Purseloco

Here's my latest purchase.


----------



## nymeria

Coconuts40 said:


> Congratulations!  I have a Kelly in the same combination.  Initially I thought I wanted GHW also, but fell in love with PHW. Goes great with the white stitching and I find the PHW refreshing.
> Enjoy!


Congrats! A classic you will wear forever  Enjoy it!!


----------



## nymeria

tlamdang08 said:


> Absolutely love the Lacquered Camail scarf rings
> Also can not resist Kawa Ora scarf 90
> My DH new pair of shoe Paris Loafer in suede calfskin/noir.
> 
> Have a good night all.


I ADORE the Kawa Ora and the stories behind it. Now, if only it came in a CS 140, I'd be there! Use it well and enjoy!


----------



## OKComputer

Coconuts40 said:


> Congratulations!  I have a Kelly in the same combination.  Initially I thought I wanted GHW also, but fell in love with PHW. Goes great with the white stitching and I find the PHW refreshing.
> Enjoy!


 Yes, exactly! PHW looks so crisp against the contrast stitching! Funny story, I had initially requested a Kelly, but happy that I was offered a B because I just got a chocolate K from FSH!


----------



## hannahsophia

Hermeaddict said:


> I have an amazing SA! Actually got this a few weeks ago, but have been away. Thanks for letting me share.


 is this the cardigan? Looks so good!


----------



## mp4

peppers90 said:


> Recent pick ups...
> I ordered a size down as the sweater is loose fit. Excuse the no makeup photos.  Shoes in last pic are by Hermes also;  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4460739
> View attachment 4460738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460740



Fabulous sweater!

No makeup required!


----------



## Purseloco

peppers90 said:


> Recent pick ups...
> I ordered a size down as the sweater is loose fit. Excuse the no makeup photos.  Shoes in last pic are by Hermes also;  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4460739
> View attachment 4460738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460740


You look wonderful.  Congrats! That sweater is gorgeous.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Zenbag said:


> Etoupe Epsom Constance 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4462759


Gorgeous classic Constance!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OKComputer said:


> Ahhhh after a year long wait, this baby is finally mine! Initially I had requested ghw, but when I saw the palladium, I absolutely loved it!
> 
> B30 in Gold, Togo and palladium hardware.
> 
> Including pics in different lighting - elevator (the best!), diffuse sun and indoor.


Glorious!!! And I love it when an unplanned plan works out


----------



## MotoChiq

My “I’m just going to say Hi to my SA” haul....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MotoChiq said:


> My “I’m just going to say Hi to my SA” haul....


OH CR&P!!!!!!!!!!!!
Why do I come here?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Recent pick ups...
> I ordered a size down as the sweater is loose fit. Excuse the no makeup photos.  Shoes in last pic are by Hermes also;  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4460739
> View attachment 4460738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4460740


I'm so in love with your pairings!!
Was the sweater super roomy? What size did you end up getting???


----------



## westcoastgal

lovefordiamonds said:


> Posted in Recent H Offers but so infatuated with my new B30 Bleu Nuit in RGHW, wanted to share here as well! Thanks for viewing my new haul!


The best color and love this combo!!


----------



## Mtsbb1229

MotoChiq said:


> My “I’m just going to say Hi to my SA” haul....


They look amazing!!  Are they from 2019 pre-fall collection?


----------



## acrowcounted

MotoChiq said:


> My “I’m just going to say Hi to my SA” haul....


Wow I love these twillys!


----------



## DoggieBags

MotoChiq said:


> My “I’m just going to say Hi to my SA” haul....


Oooh those are pretty! I see another visit to my local H coming up


----------



## nymeria

MotoChiq said:


> My “I’m just going to say Hi to my SA” haul....


Yeah, that's the kiss of death phrase- that or what I say " I'm just going in to do reconnaissance" . 
I LOVE the jungle love ( is that it ?) twilly ( I don't use them on my bags, but actually like them for wearing). But as usual, I'm a sucker for the barenia  ( I assume that's the BF with the lovely pop of pink). Excellent day- wear them all well.


----------



## JCCL

This is it I am done. My credit cards ( card with an s ) are completely melted, no more for me. Double trouble Constance 18 cactus/gold and Roulis 18 lime/gold


----------



## Lingdang

My Roulis 18 Evergrain GHW and Constance 24 Monsieur RGHW pair, both in Noir.


----------



## MotoChiq

Israeli_Flava said:


> OH CR&P!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Why do I come here?


Pretty sure my SO was thinking "Ah crap, why did I let her do this???" 



Mtsbb1229 said:


> They look amazing!!  Are they from 2019 pre-fall collection?


Yes, the new A/W designs are fabulous!



acrowcounted said:


> Wow I love these twillys!






DoggieBags said:


> Oooh those are pretty! I see another visit to my local H coming up


You should definitely go and check out the new A/W 



nymeria said:


> Yeah, that's the kiss of death phrase- that or what I say " I'm just going in to do reconnaissance" .
> I LOVE the jungle love ( is that it ?) twilly ( I don't use them on my bags, but actually like them for wearing). But as usual, I'm a sucker for the barenia  ( I assume that's the BF with the lovely pop of pink). Excellent day- wear them all well.


I was trying to be good and then they brought out the A/W stock they just got and I was like . 
Loving the Jungle Love Rainbow twillies. I'm a sucker for Barenia even BF, so I couldn't resist the bicolored Bastia. It smells just a good as my Barenia Kelly.


----------



## craielover

MotoChiq said:


> My “I’m just going to say Hi to my SA” haul....


I got the animapolis twilly in the beige/pink/green color way but I also love yours very much!


----------



## JA_UK

Some time ago someone posted a picture of a Toile de Camp Herbag in the Herbag  thread and I was waiting for it to show up . Then @happypei posted hers I immediately emailed my SA who told me to come into store yesterday to discuss further. I bought the Twilly perfume line and was waiting for him to prepare them for me to pay and he appears with a box  I also ended up going to another store to pick up a scarf and ended up picking up a couple of mugs and placing an order for a few more homeware items so all in all a good day!


----------



## peppers90

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so in love with your pairings!!
> Was the sweater super roomy? What size did you end up getting???



Thank you IF ♥️ I usually wear 38- ended up with 36, still fits roomy but well


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Thank you IF ♥️ I usually wear 38- ended up with 36, still fits roomy but well


Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Lingdang

cerespea said:


> So beautiful!  Can I ask if monsieur leather is an embossed leather like epsom?


Yes, it‘s embossed with very fine grain. Did not know anything about the leather when my wonderful SA showed the bag and later on did some research and found the following description from this forum and it matches what my  SA’s was saying.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lingdang said:


> My Roulis 18 Evergrain GHW and Constance 24 Monsieur RGHW pair, both in Noir.


What a beautiful pairing, especially being blown up in the big monitors at work.


----------



## cerespea

Lingdang said:


> Yes, it‘s embossed with very fine grain. Did not know anything about the leather when my wonderful SA showed the bag and later on did some research and found the following description from this forum and it matches what my  SA’s was saying.



Ooh thank you for the info.. can’t help going back to your pic to ogle the Constance. Black with rghw is so pretty!


----------



## scndlslv

diane278 said:


> Stunning bracelet.....and gorgeously artistic photos!


Awwww thanks


----------



## scndlslv

Livia1 said:


> This is gorgeous!
> Is this yellow gold?


No it’s rose gold, my personal favorite.


----------



## AnnaE

JCCL said:


> This is it I am done. My credit cards ( card with an s ) are completely melted, no more for me. Double trouble Constance 18 cactus/gold and Roulis 18 lime/gold



Such fun summer colors!


----------



## MR14

Pink purchases this week! Rose Poupre and rose tyrien!


----------



## OKComputer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Glorious!!! And I love it when an unplanned plan works out


Also, hardly any veins! I thought of you the second I saw the bag!


----------



## tlamdang08

MR14 said:


> Pink purchases this week! Rose Poupre and rose tyrien!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## maybol




----------



## tlamdang08

maybol said:


> View attachment 4464741


wow, Love it, hope to see them in action soon


----------



## grapegravity

tlamdang08 said:


> for everything


Thank you


----------



## surfer

JA_UK said:


> Some time ago someone posted a picture of a Toile de Camp Herbag in the Herbag  thread and I was waiting for it to show up . Then @happypei posted hers I immediately emailed my SA who told me to come into store yesterday to discuss further. I bought the Twilly perfume line and was waiting for him to prepare them for me to pay and he appears with a box  I also ended up going to another store to pick up a scarf and ended up picking up a couple of mugs and placing an order for a few more homeware items so all in all a good day!
> View attachment 4464147
> View attachment 4464145
> View attachment 4464146
> View attachment 4464149
> View attachment 4464151
> View attachment 4464150
> View attachment 4464148
> View attachment 4464156



Hello May I please ask if the teapot and floral porcelain in the back also Hermes? Thank you!


----------



## floridamama

MR14 said:


> Pink purchases this week! Rose Poupre and rose tyrien!


These are divine


----------



## craielover

MR14 said:


> Pink purchases this week! Rose Poupre and rose tyrien!


Wow! Congratulations! You really like pink.


----------



## JA_UK

surfer said:


> Hello May I please ask if the teapot and floral porcelain in the back also Hermes? Thank you!


It's not a teapot, it's actually an oil diffuser 
Its made by Fornasetti


----------



## MR14

kleider said:


> Wow! Congratulations! You really like pink.


Thank you! Yes I do!


----------



## Suzie

OKComputer said:


> Ahhhh after a year long wait, this baby is finally mine! Initially I had requested ghw, but when I saw the palladium, I absolutely loved it!
> 
> B30 in Gold, Togo and palladium hardware.
> 
> Including pics in different lighting - elevator (the best!), diffuse sun and indoor.


Stunning, congrats.


----------



## allure244

MR14 said:


> Pink purchases this week! Rose Poupre and rose tyrien!


Wow so drool worthy. I’m crazy for pink too. Congrats on all your amazing pink birdie purchases.


----------



## shallwesasa

My latest new in B30 in togo and Etoupe.


----------



## CMilly

mcmug17 said:


> Thanks!  This is the scarf.  https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/carre-140-double-encadre-H213384Sv01/
> 
> I always check the "over $800 worth of merchandize" box at customs.  Not to jinx my luck for the future, I'll just leave it at that.


How are you liking the scarf?  My store has located one for me and I am curious how it is working for you.


----------



## Phiona88

Just attended the Hermès A/W trunk show. These lovely dresses came home with me.


----------



## MsAli

OKComputer said:


> Ahhhh after a year long wait, this baby is finally mine! Initially I had requested ghw, but when I saw the palladium, I absolutely loved it!
> 
> B30 in Gold, Togo and palladium hardware.
> 
> Including pics in different lighting - elevator (the best!), diffuse sun and indoor.



I love this bag in GHW and PHW...it’s just gorgeous either way! Congratulations!


----------



## MsAli

tlamdang08 said:


> Absolutely love the Lacquered Camail scarf rings
> Also can not resist Kawa Ora scarf 90
> My DH new pair of shoe Paris Loafer in suede calfskin/noir.
> 
> Have a good night all.


We’re scarf twins...I have the first one pictured and love it!


----------



## oh_my_bag

Super excited! Just purchased my first H bag after waiting almost a year for it. It was not available in my country in this color until yesterday.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Victoria 35 in noir. Wore it today for the first time and I love it, such a perfect everyday bag!


----------



## Livia1

oh_my_bag said:


> Super excited! Just purchased my first H bag after waiting almost a year for it. It was not available in my country in this color until yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria 35 in noir. Wore it today for the first time and I love it, such a perfect everyday bag!



It's gorgeous! 
Many congrats.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I’ve only wanted a Kelly Cut for about two or so YEARS....finally.....Blue Electric Swift.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Phiona88 said:


> Just attended the Hermès A/W trunk show. These lovely dresses came home with me.


That green dress!!!!!  Would love to see a modeling shot if you get an opportunity


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mrs.Z said:


> View attachment 4467049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve only wanted a Kelly Cut for about two or so YEARS....finally.....Blue Electric Swift.


One of my favorite bags! Congrats!


----------



## CMilly

I am beyond excited because I finally got my hands on an Evelyne 29 in blue nuit with palladium hardware.  I have been waiting for over seven months and it is the only one in the country.  It arrives on Monday!!!

I also bought a double encadre shawl. Not sure I will keep it.


----------



## TraceySH

First kelly ❤️


----------



## tumblingbear

Just in yesterday. My first h bag!


----------



## Purseloco

TraceySH said:


> First kelly ❤️


So Elegant! Enjoy.


----------



## tlamdang08

TraceySH said:


> First kelly ❤️





tumblingbear said:


> Just in yesterday. My first h bag!


Congrats!!!! They are so beautiful


----------



## nymeria

TraceySH said:


> First kelly ❤️


Perfect!!  Enjoy


----------



## CMilly

Stunning bags!!!


----------



## Pokie607

tumblingbear said:


> Just in yesterday. My first h bag!


Your first and probably not your last


----------



## Pokie607

TraceySH said:


> First kelly ❤️


Such a classy bag!


----------



## tumblingbear

So happy that I can share here.  Thank you every one for the kind words.  
Yes won't be my last h hehe


----------



## MsAli

CMilly said:


> I am beyond excited because I finally got my hands on an Evelyne 29 in blue nuit with palladium hardware.  I have been waiting for over seven months and it is the only one in the country.  It arrives on Monday!!!
> 
> I also bought a double encadre shawl. Not sure I will keep it.


----------



## MsAli

TraceySH said:


> First kelly ❤️


Congratulations


----------



## MsAli

tumblingbear said:


> Just in yesterday. My first h bag!


Wow! What a way to start!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

My latest purchase is this CSGM! I've wanted something in classical Hermes orange for a long time, and I think the black background will make this a very versatile piece for winter in particular. Here it is tied:


----------



## tumblingbear

CMilly said:


> I am beyond excited because I finally got my hands on an Evelyne 29 in blue nuit with palladium hardware.  I have been waiting for over seven months and it is the only one in the country.  It arrives on Monday!!!
> 
> I also bought a double encadre shawl. Not sure I will keep it.



Exciting! Cant wait for the pictures and mod shot!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TraceySH said:


> First kelly ❤️





tumblingbear said:


> Just in yesterday. My first h bag!



What beautiful firsts!!!


----------



## oh_my_bag

Livia1 said:


> It's gorgeous!
> Many congrats.


Thanks!


----------



## EmilyM111

I'm on a Birkin/Kelly sellier mission but couldn't say no to this beauty. Saw it on display and my SA kindly sourced it for me


----------



## Evita98

My new shoes and kelly28 craie clemance


----------



## MsAli

nikka007 said:


> I'm on a Birkin/Kelly sellier mission but couldn't say no to this beauty. Saw it on display and my SA kindly sourced it for me


Love Herbags and yours is so pretty!!


----------



## MsAli

Evita98 said:


> My new shoes and kelly28 craie clemance


Gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## MsAli

First pop of color in my collection! 
Rose Poupre B25 in Togo w PHW 
(Coordinating twillies, Bastia and bangle)


And, this cutie! Blue Encre TPM


----------



## MsAli

Another country, another Hermès adventure! This time, with a fellow TPF’r! Had a blast hanging out with @crisbac this afternoon! I fell in love with her limited edition Buenos Aires scarf, soooo....


now, we’re twins!


Only 200 were made to help benefit children from low income families who are being taught how to be pottery artisans.


I also picked up some yummy perfumes!


----------



## EmilyM111

MsAli said:


> Love Herbags and yours is so pretty!!


Thank you. I love it


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> Another country, another Hermès adventure! This time, with a fellow TPF’r! Had a blast hanging out with @crisbac this afternoon! I fell in love with her limited edition Buenos Aires scarf, soooo....
> View attachment 4468994
> 
> now, we’re twins!
> View attachment 4468997
> 
> Only 200 were made to help benefit children from low income families who are being taught how to be pottery artisans.
> View attachment 4469004
> 
> I also picked up some yummy perfumes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469003


I'm so happy you came to BA! We had such a wonderful time, my dear @MsAli!  And we're twinsies on the scarf now! I love the way you carry it!  I hope you can visit us again soon!


----------



## lynne_ross

MsAli said:


> Another country, another Hermès adventure! This time, with a fellow TPF’r! Had a blast hanging out with @crisbac this afternoon! I fell in love with her limited edition Buenos Aires scarf, soooo....
> View attachment 4468994
> 
> now, we’re twins!
> View attachment 4468997
> 
> Only 200 were made to help benefit children from low income families who are being taught how to be pottery artisans.
> View attachment 4469004
> 
> I also picked up some yummy perfumes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4469003


Love how you both styled the scarf and the story behind the scarf is great!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Cashmere Poncho/cape/hoodie
Back from alterations... straight from the trunk show


----------



## lulilu

mauihappyplace said:


> Cashmere Poncho/cape/hoodie
> Back from alterations... straight from the trunk show



How did you have it altered?  Looks perfect, by the way.


----------



## mauihappyplace

lulilu said:


> How did you have it altered?  Looks perfect, by the way.


Thank you. I am 4”10 so very few things fit me... the sleeves had to be shortened which was quite complicated.


----------



## MsAli

lynne_ross said:


> Love how you both styled the scarf and the story behind the scarf is great!


Thx! We had a great time! And, the scarf is so special


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> I'm so happy you came to BA! We had such a wonderful time, my dear @MsAli!  And we're twinsies on the scarf now! I love the way you carry it!  I hope you can visit us again soon!


----------



## HJeon

JA_UK said:


> Some time ago someone posted a picture of a Toile de Camp Herbag in the Herbag  thread and I was waiting for it to show up . Then @happypei posted hers I immediately emailed my SA who told me to come into store yesterday to discuss further. I bought the Twilly perfume line and was waiting for him to prepare them for me to pay and he appears with a box  I also ended up going to another store to pick up a scarf and ended up picking up a couple of mugs and placing an order for a few more homeware items so all in all a good day!
> View attachment 4464147
> View attachment 4464145
> View attachment 4464146
> View attachment 4464149
> View attachment 4464151
> View attachment 4464150
> View attachment 4464148
> View attachment 4464156


gorgeous! did you get it from Cadogan place ?


----------



## leechiyong

A little something:


----------



## nymeria

Phiona88 said:


> Just attended the Hermès A/W trunk show. These lovely dresses came home with me.


Breathtaking!!


----------



## JA_UK

HJeon said:


> gorgeous! did you get it from Cadogan place ?


Bag from Selfridges, other items from NBS


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> First pop of color in my collection!
> Rose Poupre B25 in Togo w PHW
> (Coordinating twillies, Bastia and bangle)
> View attachment 4468991
> 
> And, this cutie! Blue Encre TPM
> View attachment 4468993


OMG! I don't know how I didn't see your post before!!  (Pics didn't upload on my computer?) Your B25 is absolutely gorgeous!! And the bastia and twillies are so lovely!! A beautiful pop of color indeed!!  Huge congrats, my dear MsAli!!


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> OMG! I don't know how I didn't see your post before!!  (Pics didn't upload on my computer?) Your B25 is absolutely gorgeous!! And the bastia and twillies are so lovely!! A beautiful pop of color indeed!!  Huge congrats, my dear MsAli!!


Thank you, my dear @crisbac


----------



## bzgv2017

Got offered this rghw baby b at the trunk show I was waiting for either gris t or etain but couldn’t say no to a classic noir.


----------



## bagidiotic

bzgv2017 said:


> Got offered this rghw baby b at the trunk show I was waiting for either gris t or etain but couldn’t say no to a classic noir.
> View attachment 4470899
> 
> View attachment 4470897


Spectacular


----------



## tumblingbear

bzgv2017 said:


> Got offered this rghw baby b at the trunk show I was waiting for either gris t or etain but couldn’t say no to a classic noir.
> View attachment 4470899
> 
> Wow stunning
> View attachment 4470897


----------



## Pessie

New to me Plume 28 in brown box


----------



## nymeria

bzgv2017 said:


> Got offered this rghw baby b at the trunk show I was waiting for either gris t or etain but couldn’t say no to a classic noir.
> View attachment 4470899
> 
> View attachment 4470897


Just perfect! Never say no to black!! Enjoy!


----------



## acrowcounted

bzgv2017 said:


> Got offered this rghw baby b at the trunk show I was waiting for either gris t or etain but couldn’t say no to a classic noir.
> View attachment 4470899
> 
> View attachment 4470897


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## nao0808

My new purchase today~ I rejected a Togo Vert Verone B30 in PHW last Saturday.  Today my SA called me and bring me this beauty~ A Togo Vert Cypress B30 in GHW ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mcpro

nao0808 said:


> My new purchase today~ I rejected a Togo Vert Verone B30 in PHW last Saturday.  Today my SA called me and bring me this beauty~ A Togo Vert Cypress B30 in GHW ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4471260



Stunning!! congratulations


----------



## lulilu

nao0808 said:


> My new purchase today~ I rejected a Togo Vert Verone B30 in PHW last Saturday.  Today my SA called me and bring me this beauty~ A Togo Vert Cypress B30 in GHW ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4471260



Love vert cypress!  I need to find it in a non-B/K bag as it's very close to my malachite B.  I am hoping a 24/24


----------



## tumblingbear

nao0808 said:


> My new purchase today~ I rejected a Togo Vert Verone B30 in PHW last Saturday.  Today my SA called me and bring me this beauty~ A Togo Vert Cypress B30 in GHW ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4471260


Congrats! So beautiful!


----------



## tumblingbear

bzgv2017 said:


> Got offered this rghw baby b at the trunk show I was waiting for either gris t or etain but couldn’t say no to a classic noir.
> View attachment 4470899
> 
> View attachment 4470897


May I know how tall are you


----------



## MDNYC

My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love


----------



## coloradolvr

MDNYC said:


> My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love


Congratulations!  I have the same bag and just love it!!


----------



## SDC2003

MDNYC said:


> My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love


Wow so stunning! Congrats!


----------



## mcpro

MDNYC said:


> My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love



congratulations!!!  beautiful ....


----------



## More bags

MDNYC said:


> My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love


Beautiful combination.


----------



## Pokie607

MDNYC said:


> My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love


Congrats on a beautiful first Birkin!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MDNYC said:


> My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love





coloradolvr said:


> Congratulations!  I have the same bag and just love it!!



Wow this is sooooo gorgeous! Love the twillies too! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MDNYC

coloradolvr said:


> Congratulations!  I have the same bag and just love it!!





SDC2003 said:


> Wow so stunning! Congrats!





mcpro said:


> congratulations!!!  beautiful ....





More bags said:


> Beautiful combination.





Pokie607 said:


> Congrats on a beautiful first Birkin!





BBC said:


> Wow this is sooooo gorgeous! Love the twillies too! Congratulations!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Orchidlady

MDNYC said:


> My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love



I have the same twilly


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Orchidlady said:


> I have the same twilly


Love!!!!!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Orchidlady said:


> I have the same twilly


twilly is nice but your red bag is beautiful


----------



## Aribb

My very first K28 R. Plus all other purchases within 1 month.


----------



## crisbac

Aribb said:


> My very first K28 R. Plus all other purchases within 1 month.


Huge congrats, Aribb! Everything is so beautiful!  Fabulous haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Welcoming home my first B25 in Beton with rose gold hardware ❤️


----------



## DoggieBags

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Welcoming home my first B25 in Beton with rose gold hardware ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472603


Congratulations! We’re bag twins Love that color with the rghw. It goes with pretty much everything.


----------



## Aribb

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Welcoming home my first B25 in Beton with rose gold hardware ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472603


Lucky girl. Got your first bag with that lovely color and in rose gold. Love it


----------



## mcpro

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Welcoming home my first B25 in Beton with rose gold hardware ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472603



yay!! congratulations !! we're bag twins!!! love t\your twill too..


----------



## Jtrautman89

Aribb said:


> My very first K28 R. Plus all other purchases within 1 month.


How much was the Kelly if you don’t mind sharing?


----------



## Dreaming Big

Bleuet ostrich B30


----------



## Aribb

Jtrautman89 said:


> How much was the Kelly if you don’t mind sharing?


Togo 28 R $10900 CA.


----------



## Aribb

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4472642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleuet ostrich B30


WOW!!! What a stunning beautiful bag. I’m drooling.....


----------



## noegirl

nao0808 said:


> My new purchase today~ I rejected a Togo Vert Verone B30 in PHW last Saturday.  Today my SA called me and bring me this beauty~ A Togo Vert Cypress B30 in GHW ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4471260


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4472642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleuet ostrich B30


Wow, amazing bag! Congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

nao0808 said:


> My new purchase today~ I rejected a Togo Vert Verone B30 in PHW last Saturday.  Today my SA called me and bring me this beauty~ A Togo Vert Cypress B30 in GHW ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4471260


Fabulous color. Was it the hardware that made you pass on the VV? or the leather color? I am obsessed with greens at the moment.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

DoggieBags said:


> Congratulations! We’re bag twins Love that color with the rghw. It goes with pretty much everything.





Aribb said:


> Lucky girl. Got your first bag with that lovely color and in rose gold. Love it





mcpro said:


> yay!! congratulations !! we're bag twins!!! love t\your twill too..



Thank you ladies  #twinning #winning I can't believe how tiny it is, it reminds me of a dolls purse its so adorable !! Yes, I am so happy that its more of a grey tone. I feel as if you can truly wear it all year round.


----------



## littleming

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4472642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleuet ostrich B30



Gorgeous bag!!!!!!


----------



## floridamama

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4472642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleuet ostrich B30


Beyond stunning! A huge congratulations! Hope to see modeling pics


----------



## Nerja

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4472642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleuet ostrich B30


Unbelievably gorgeous!!!!  Your new bleu birdie is a show-stopper!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Just visited my home store and brought home with me something cute...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Addicted to bags said:


> Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA
> 
> View attachment 4473459


I'm no expert but that looks a lot like vert verone!


----------



## nymeria

nao0808 said:


> My new purchase today~ I rejected a Togo Vert Verone B30 in PHW last Saturday.  Today my SA called me and bring me this beauty~ A Togo Vert Cypress B30 in GHW ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4471260


The vert cypress with gold is stunning!   SO happy you got what you wanted.


----------



## c18027

Addicted to bags said:


> Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA
> 
> View attachment 4473459



Perhaps Bleu Paon?


----------



## odette57

Addicted to bags said:


> Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA
> 
> View attachment 4473459


looks like blue paon


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Addicted to bags said:


> Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA
> 
> View attachment 4473459


it would help to know what color is on the reverse side?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Israeli_Flava said:


> it would help to know what color is on the reverse side?


The reverse side is black. TIA


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4472642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleuet ostrich B30


I died.


----------



## MAGJES

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4472642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleuet ostrich B30


WOW!!!  Amazing!


----------



## MAGJES

nao0808 said:


> My new purchase today~ I rejected a Togo Vert Verone B30 in PHW last Saturday.  Today my SA called me and bring me this beauty~ A Togo Vert Cypress B30 in GHW ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4471260


Now that is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## MotoChiq

The one that got away no more! Finally tracked down Lab Du Temps for a reasonable price.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Thank you for the happy words!  I’m in love with this one!


----------



## scarf1

MotoChiq said:


> The one that got away no more! Finally tracked down Lab Du Temps for a reasonable price.


Congrats! I have this one also


----------



## AveryJane

My first exotic skin purchase
 Mosaique 24 lizard ombré


----------



## tlamdang08

AveryJane said:


> My first exotic skin purchase
> Mosaique 24 lizard ombré
> View attachment 4473620


Beautiful


----------



## MotoChiq

scarf1 said:


> Congrats! I have this one also



Thanks dear! Glad we are twinsies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AveryJane said:


> My first exotic skin purchase
> Mosaique 24 lizard ombré
> View attachment 4473620


STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! First non B/K/C that I find looks amazing!!!


----------



## deadly

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4472642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleuet ostrich B30


Just beautiful!!! 
If you don’t mind sharing how much was this bag ?


----------



## CocoLover27

Finally got my first rodeo pm size after stalking Hermès.com for almost 3 months !


----------



## Hermeaddict

I have an amazing SA  who was able to get this gorgeous piece for me when it wasn't even listed on the US website yet. Thanks for lwtting me share.


----------



## mp4

AveryJane said:


> My first exotic skin purchase
> Mosaique 24 lizard ombré
> View attachment 4473620



AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## AveryJane

thank you ladies! she was love at first sight


----------



## craielover

These plates and mugs are super cute.


----------



## JA_UK

kleider said:


> These plates and mugs are super cute.



I love this line, I think I might have to add the blue mug and it’s matching saucer!



Hermeaddict said:


> I have an amazing SA  who was able to get this gorgeous piece for me when it wasn't even listed on the US website yet. Thanks for lwtting me share.



This is stunning! Do you mind sharing more details in terms of fit/product number? I totally love it, congrats!


----------



## etoupebirkin

AveryJane said:


> My first exotic skin purchase
> Mosaique 24 lizard ombré
> View attachment 4473620


Now THAT is just stunning.


----------



## nymeria

AveryJane said:


> My first exotic skin purchase
> Mosaique 24 lizard ombré
> View attachment 4473620


Gorgeous!!


----------



## nymeria

Hermeaddict said:


> I have an amazing SA  who was able to get this gorgeous piece for me when it wasn't even listed on the US website yet. Thanks for lwtting me share.


Its gorgeous!! I saw it in the darker CW ( noir or marine) and adored it- it drapes perfectly and effortlessly.But I felt I couldn't use it enough ( too gorgeous for work, and I don't have a gorgeous enough life to wear it otherwise!!) But now you've made me reconsider-I'll go back for that fatal second look! Enjoy it!


----------



## Dreaming Big

deadly said:


> Just beautiful!!!
> If you don’t mind sharing how much was this bag ?


$22,700


----------



## Bentley143

Rose d’ete pochette in swift


----------



## TeeCee77

SA surprised me with this little gem ❤️ Adding a Gris Perle Jige to my family! Perfect match with my Vert Vertigo Jige ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bentley143 said:


> Rose d’ete pochette in swift


Didn’t realize that rose d’ete looked so much like rose Azalee...


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Bentley143 said:


> Rose d’ete pochette in swift


That color is so aptly named, it just screams summer  Beautiful bag!


----------



## Bentley143

BBC said:


> Didn’t realize that rose d’ete looked so much like rose Azalee...


It’s hard to get a good picture of the color.. it’s lighter than rose azalee.


----------



## Purseloco

TeeCee77 said:


> SA surprised me with this little gem ❤️ Adding a Gris Perle Jige to my family! Perfect match with my Vert Vertigo Jige ❤️


So beautiful and practical, I really want one of these clutches.


----------



## tlamdang08

I went into my home store for the hope of bringing some scarves home with me, instead, I got what Hermés called “ The art of Living”  and a new Twilly


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> Can the H color experts tell me what color this Behapi bracelet is? Just received it brand new from a Japanese reseller and they didn't know the color either. It's like a green turquoise color. Would love to know the name because I'd like a bag to match. Love the hue! TIA
> 
> View attachment 4473459


It's so beautiful, dear Addicted to bags!  There's a vert Bosphore/noir on the Spain website: 
https://www.hermes.com/es/es/product/pulsera-behapi-double-tour-H064684CKANT4/ 
I wonder if that could be a possibility?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bentley143 said:


> It’s hard to get a good picture of the color.. it’s lighter than rose azalee.


Well regardless, it’s beautiful!


----------



## momoc

Went in for a pair of shoes which I definitely found...and then some other stuff happened too oops
















The garment bag has a nomade reversible rain jacket in it that I forgot to take a photo of before I got on a plane to go to a friend’s wedding...which made me miss calls and email from my lovely SA who apparently had a wishlist item for me (Constance) the next day  by the time I got off the plane saw those and replied it was gone. Ahh just was not my lucky day. But I’m super happy with my purchases and looking forward to the future day when I meet my C 

Oh and I love the new fragrance!


----------



## CMilly

momoc said:


> Went in for a pair of shoes which I definitely found...and then some other stuff happened too oops
> 
> View attachment 4476383
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476394
> 
> 
> The garment bag has a nomade reversible rain jacket in it that I forgot to take a photo of before I got on a plane to go to a friend’s wedding...which made me miss calls and email from my lovely SA who apparently had a wishlist item for me (Constance) the next day  by the time I got off the plane saw those and replied it was gone. Ahh just was not my lucky day. But I’m super happy with my purchases and looking forward to the future day when I meet my C
> 
> Oh and I love the new fragrance!


Beautiful!!!!  What colour is the Evie?


----------



## Addicted to bags

crisbac said:


> It's so beautiful, dear Addicted to bags!  There's a vert Bosphore/noir on the Spain website:
> https://www.hermes.com/es/es/product/pulsera-behapi-double-tour-H064684CKANT4/
> I wonder if that could be a possibility?
> View attachment 4476204


Crisbac thank you!!! I tried to look online and didn't find the names for black and vert Bosphere!! You're the best!


----------



## deadly

Dreaming Big said:


> $22,700


Thank you so much. Pre tax right ? Or post tax ?


----------



## Pokie607

TeeCee77 said:


> SA surprised me with this little gem ❤️ Adding a Gris Perle Jige to my family! Perfect match with my Vert Vertigo Jige ❤️


Both colors are gorgeous!


----------



## momoc

CMilly said:


> Beautiful!!!!  What colour is the Evie?



Thank you! It's beton, probably looks darker in the photo due to lighting


----------



## Dreaming Big

deadly said:


> Thank you so much. Pre tax right ? Or post tax ?


Pre-tax.


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> Crisbac thank you!!! I tried to look online and didn't find the names for black and vert Bosphere!! You're the best!


So glad I could be of help!  My pleasure!!


----------



## westcoastgal

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Welcoming home my first B25 in Beton with rose gold hardware ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472603


Beautiful bag and with the twillies the bag really shows off the beauty of H leather and silk. Congratulations!


----------



## asianbarbie

My new two tone oasis sandals


----------



## Hat Trick

asianbarbie said:


> View attachment 4477035
> View attachment 4477037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new two tone oasis sandals



Wow!  Lovely!


----------



## papertiger

momoc said:


> Went in for a pair of shoes which I definitely found...and then some other stuff happened too oops
> 
> View attachment 4476383
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476394
> 
> 
> The garment bag has a nomade reversible rain jacket in it that I forgot to take a photo of before I got on a plane to go to a friend’s wedding...which made me miss calls and email from my lovely SA who apparently had a wishlist item for me (Constance) the next day  by the time I got off the plane saw those and replied it was gone. Ahh just was not my lucky day. But I’m super happy with my purchases and looking forward to the future day when I meet my C
> 
> Oh and I love the new fragrance!



Look at all those fabulous goodies  I'd love to see the reversible raincoat if you ever have the time. 

The C wasn't supposed to happen this time, I'm sure it was because the one you do get is going to be even more perfect. Plus you made someone else very happy this time around.


----------



## papertiger

AveryJane said:


> My first exotic skin purchase
> Mosaique 24 lizard ombré
> View attachment 4473620



Timeless, this is a stunner in every way


----------



## papertiger

kleider said:


> These plates and mugs are super cute.



I just love these. And not for children, _I_ want them


----------



## Evita98

New strap and cashmere shawl with new kelly in craie!


----------



## Purseloco

asianbarbie said:


> View attachment 4477035
> View attachment 4477037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new two tone oasis sandals


Love the heel on these sandals, great choice.


----------



## Purseloco

Evita98 said:


> New strap and cashmere shawl with new kelly in craie!


You look fantastic.


----------



## craielover

papertiger said:


> I just love these. And not for children, _I_ want them


Yes! The dessert plate is adult size. The mug is a bit shorter but it's very cute.


----------



## CMilly

Evita98 said:


> New strap and cashmere shawl with new kelly in craie!


Love the shawl and the Kelly!


----------



## CMilly

I dropped by the store today for DH to try a belt. I left with two scarves (jungle love and cosmographia)


----------



## acrowcounted

I’m in Vegas for a preplanned vacation with my DH so of course I stopped by to see my SA at the H store. I had told my SA that I was coming and asked for a couple of items to be transferred in for me. When I got there today, my SA surprised me with the receipt of my first special order! Here is my new Birkin 25 Rose Azalea in Clemence leather, Malachite interior, tonal stitching, and shiny silver hardware! I also bought the Animapolis Twillies to match. I’m so excited and can’t believe my SA kept this a secret from me. Best way ever to start a semester!


----------



## jp23

AveryJane said:


> My first exotic skin purchase
> Mosaique 24 lizard ombré
> View attachment 4473620


Oh wow this bag is so lovely ❤️


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in Vegas for a preplanned vacation with my DH so of course I stopped by to see my SA at the H store. I had told my SA that I was coming and asked for a couple of items to be transferred in for me. When I got there today, my SA surprised me with the receipt of my first special order! Here is my new Birkin 25 Rose Azalea in Clemence leather, Malachite interior, tonal stitching, and shiny silver hardware! I also bought the Animapolis Twillies to match. I’m so excited and can’t believe my SA kept this a secret from me. Best way ever to start a semester!
> 
> View attachment 4477776
> View attachment 4477777


 This is gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dany_37

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in Vegas for a preplanned vacation with my DH so of course I stopped by to see my SA at the H store. I had told my SA that I was coming and asked for a couple of items to be transferred in for me. When I got there today, my SA surprised me with the receipt of my first special order! Here is my new Birkin 25 Rose Azalea in Clemence leather, Malachite interior, tonal stitching, and shiny silver hardware! I also bought the Animapolis Twillies to match. I’m so excited and can’t believe my SA kept this a secret from me. Best way ever to start a semester!
> 
> View attachment 4477776
> View attachment 4477777


Congrats! It’s beautiful! I’ll be there next week for a little getaway with DH. Allowing him to do a little gambling


----------



## westcoastgal

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in Vegas for a preplanned vacation with my DH so of course I stopped by to see my SA at the H store. I had told my SA that I was coming and asked for a couple of items to be transferred in for me. When I got there today, my SA surprised me with the receipt of my first special order! Here is my new Birkin 25 Rose Azalea in Clemence leather, Malachite interior, tonal stitching, and shiny silver hardware! I also bought the Animapolis Twillies to match. I’m so excited and can’t believe my SA kept this a secret from me. Best way ever to start a semester!
> 
> View attachment 4477776
> View attachment 4477777


Beautiful! Great choice. Very big surprise!


----------



## lavieauralenti

momoc said:


> Went in for a pair of shoes which I definitely found...and then some other stuff happened too oops
> 
> View attachment 4476383
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476394
> 
> 
> The garment bag has a nomade reversible rain jacket in it that I forgot to take a photo of before I got on a plane to go to a friend’s wedding...which made me miss calls and email from my lovely SA who apparently had a wishlist item for me (Constance) the next day  by the time I got off the plane saw those and replied it was gone. Ahh just was not my lucky day. But I’m super happy with my purchases and looking forward to the future day when I meet my C
> 
> Oh and I love the new fragrance!


I would love to get your thoughts on the earrings. I'm curious about whether they feel bulky, etc.


----------



## Phiona88

Evita98 said:


> New strap and cashmere shawl with new kelly in craie!



Love the bag and the shawl! Do you know the name of the shawl?


----------



## Phiona88

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in Vegas for a preplanned vacation with my DH so of course I stopped by to see my SA at the H store. I had told my SA that I was coming and asked for a couple of items to be transferred in for me. When I got there today, my SA surprised me with the receipt of my first special order! Here is my new Birkin 25 Rose Azalea in Clemence leather, Malachite interior, tonal stitching, and shiny silver hardware! I also bought the Animapolis Twillies to match. I’m so excited and can’t believe my SA kept this a secret from me. Best way ever to start a semester!
> 
> View attachment 4477776
> View attachment 4477777



Huge congrats! What a stunning bag!


----------



## MightyBigRed

Phiona88 said:


> Love the bag and the shawl! Do you know the name of the shawl?



Pegase Paysage. Not that I have been stalking this design since the press viewings.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

I got 5 things on the weekend... I open them slowly over a couple days/weeks to spread out the joy 
Here is the first thing: Oran sandals in Argent Vieilli.


----------



## Mrs.Z

BonVoyageBaby said:


> I got 5 things on the weekend... I open them slowly over a couple days/weeks to spread out the joy
> Here is the first thing: Oran sandals in Argent Vieilli.


Such a great color!!


----------



## momoc

lavieauralenti said:


> I would love to get your thoughts on the earrings. I'm curious about whether they feel bulky, etc.



I've not worn this particular pair but I've had a different colored pair of this same earrings for a while and wore many times, I think they are super light and I don't feel like they remind me they are on. They of course do have a little volume but definitely did not feel like clunky or anything. Granted I wear a lot of earrings haha. But overall I definitely recommend them


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in Vegas for a preplanned vacation with my DH so of course I stopped by to see my SA at the H store. I had told my SA that I was coming and asked for a couple of items to be transferred in for me. When I got there today, my SA surprised me with the receipt of my first special order! Here is my new Birkin 25 Rose Azalea in Clemence leather, Malachite interior, tonal stitching, and shiny silver hardware! I also bought the Animapolis Twillies to match. I’m so excited and can’t believe my SA kept this a secret from me. Best way ever to start a semester!
> 
> View attachment 4477776
> View attachment 4477777



Ah what a lovely surprise! I love your choice of colors. Contrast lining is so beautiful! Good job on them keeping it a secret for you, the best kind of surprises!


----------



## mauihappyplace

I had a very short break to pick up my Astrologie sweater which was being ckeand( lipstick accident). I arrived and my SA chatted briefly bc she knew I was in a hurry. Then she said she had to tell me my SO just arrived! She offered me the option to pick it up next week bc she knew I had to get back to work and will be traveling the rest of the week BUT I really wanted to see it!!! I try not “ love” things BUT I strongly very intensely like this bag!!!!!!oh I left the sweater in the car... but I wasn’t going to leave this in the car


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

mauihappyplace said:


> I had a very short break to pick up my Astrologie sweater which was being ckeand( lipstick accident). I arrived and my SA chatted briefly bc she knew I was in a hurry. Then she said she had to tell me my SO just arrived! She offered me the option to pick it up next week bc she knew I had to get back to work and will be traveling the rest of the week BUT I really wanted to see it!!! I try not “ love” things BUT I strongly very intensely like this bag!!!!!!oh I left the sweater in the car... but I wasn’t going to leave this in the car


I really like the stitching colour on this one!


----------



## CMilly

mauihappyplace said:


> I had a very short break to pick up my Astrologie sweater which was being ckeand( lipstick accident). I arrived and my SA chatted briefly bc she knew I was in a hurry. Then she said she had to tell me my SO just arrived! She offered me the option to pick it up next week bc she knew I had to get back to work and will be traveling the rest of the week BUT I really wanted to see it!!! I try not “ love” things BUT I strongly very intensely like this bag!!!!!!oh I left the sweater in the car... but I wasn’t going to leave this in the car


Gorgeous!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


----------



## Love Of My Life

Black croc Isidore necklace


----------



## acrowcounted

chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


This blue is amazing!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


Fabulous Pico!!!!!


----------



## SDC2003

chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


Wow! Simply stunning esp with twilly!


----------



## Evita98

My new bracelet!


----------



## ms_sivalley

chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


Wow!  Love this combo!  Do you know if the blue is bleu sapphire?


----------



## chocochipjunkie

ms_sivalley said:


> Wow!  Love this combo!  Do you know if the blue is bleu sapphire?



Thanks! It's a new color, literally called "Deep Blue" haha.


----------



## Dextersmom

chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


What a stunning color combination!! Congrats!


----------



## sf_newyorker

chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


Beautiful everything.


----------



## iferodi

chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly



Holy moly! That's one AMAZING bag! Congrats!!!


----------



## craielover

chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


Congratulations and you have the perfect twill to match!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

chocochipjunkie said:


> Thanks! It's a new color, literally called "Deep Blue" haha.


Was it a recent purchase?  I’d love to get one too.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Was it a recent purchase?  I’d love to get one too.



Yes! Just on Monday. Contact your SA! It's also available in 22.


----------



## mcpro




----------



## AnnaE

Hi, all! Got these a few weeks ago, but forgot to post: gloves in Cognac. Ordered early to have them ready for the fall. I wanted the least obvious Hermes pair, so picked these. The leather is so incredibly soft and sumptuous. My husband now wants a pair, and he tries to avoid gloves as much as possible...


----------



## Birkinitis

AnnaE said:


> Hi, all! Got these a few weeks ago, but forgot to post: gloves in Cognac. Ordered early to have them ready for the fall. I wanted the least obvious Hermes pair, so picked these. The leather is so incredibly soft and sumptuous. My husband now wants a pair, and he tries to avoid gloves as much as possible...


The  gloves are heavenly


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Evita98 said:


> My new bracelet!



Do you know what it's called?


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Item 2/5 acquired last weekend: White Enamel Hinged Bracelet.  I wore it today for the first time and I love it.  It's easier to get on and off than the Click H bracelet.  Feels nice and heavy on, more comfy than my LV Nanogram cuff.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Evita98 said:


> My new bracelet!



Very pretty!


----------



## tlamdang08

I got this cutie to add to my PM Rodeo collection. to my SA 
A 90CM  Le Grand PR X Au Faubourg to pair along with my Hermes 2002 print bag.
And a scarf ring 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Lovebb12

Ops, is Savana Dance twilly coming back this season? It’s not on the 19 a/w  scarves discussion thread though? 



chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Lovebb12 said:


> Ops, is Savana Dance twilly coming back this season? It’s not on the 19 a/w  scarves discussion thread though?



They were able to get a few more pieces. Luckily, I got to snag two colorways.


----------



## tlamdang08

AnnaE said:


> Hi, all! Got these a few weeks ago, but forgot to post: gloves in Cognac. Ordered early to have them ready for the fall. I wanted the least obvious Hermes pair, so picked these. The leather is so incredibly soft and sumptuous. My husband now wants a pair, and he tries to avoid gloves as much as possible...


Thanks for the info, add to my wishlist


----------



## ajaxbreaker

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Item 2/5 acquired last weekend: White Enamel Hinged Bracelet.  I wore it today for the first time and I love it.  It's easier to get on and off than the Click H bracelet.  Feels nice and heavy on, more comfy than my LV Nanogram cuff.
> View attachment 4480460



Ooooh, would love to see a mod shot if possible  I'm contemplating getting one of these in black with GHW


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

ajaxbreaker said:


> Ooooh, would love to see a mod shot if possible  I'm contemplating getting one of these in black with GHW


----------



## iamyumi

this season’s new twillies are simply irresistible


----------



## Bentley143

BBC said:


> Didn’t realize that rose d’ete looked so much like rose Azalee...


Just wanted to show a picture to compare rose azalea and rose ete


----------



## Notorious Pink

Bentley143 said:


> Just wanted to show a picture to compare rose azalea and rose ete


Thank you! This is very helpful. Love both.


----------



## tlamdang08

Bentley143 said:


> Just wanted to show a picture to compare rose azalea and rose ete


Drooling


----------



## More bags

chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


Beautiful combination- congratulations!


----------



## More bags

Aribb said:


> My very first K28 R. Plus all other purchases within 1 month.


Congratulations on your first K28 and all of your lovely goodies- great choices!


----------



## papertiger

AnnaE said:


> Hi, all! Got these a few weeks ago, but forgot to post: gloves in Cognac. Ordered early to have them ready for the fall. I wanted the least obvious Hermes pair, so picked these. The leather is so incredibly soft and sumptuous. My husband now wants a pair, and he tries to avoid gloves as much as possible...




These are fab_u_lous!


----------



## papertiger

tlamdang08 said:


> I got this cutie to add to my PM Rodeo collection. to my SA
> A 90CM  Le Grand PR X Au Faubourg to pair along with my Hermes 2002 print bag.
> And a scarf ring
> Thanks for letting me share.



I'm not sure I would know what to do with an MM (or GM) Rodeo but congratulations on everything. You love you horses (as I do)


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> I'm not sure I would know what to do with an MM (or GM) Rodeo but congratulations on everything. You love you horses (as I do)


Yeah  I feel MM or GM is way too big for my B/K 25 bags. I love PM. It is perfect for my size.


----------



## Lisa-SH

Here you go...Birthday gift from my DH two weeks ago, just got some time to post it.







View attachment 4481173


----------



## DB8

Just a little something from today, Herbag with a contrasting rear pocket.


----------



## Marmotte

Bracelet Collier de Chien Rose Gold, Etoupe Swift, T1

Bracelet Clic H Gold, Rouge Corail PM

Twilly Bolducs au Carré, Orange - Blanc - Vieux Rose

Gstaad boutique, Switzerland


----------



## mguido

Roulis 23 Noir Croc Niloticus



Kelly Cut in Bleu du Nord Swift


----------



## AnnaE

DB8 said:


> Just a little something from today, Herbag with a contrasting rear pocket.
> View attachment 4481207



Love the color! What’s the contrasting pocket like?


----------



## renee_nyc

I’ve wanted a CDC forever. Purchased from FSH yesterday and pictured with my new Louboutin Cadrillas and some Christian Lacroix wallpaper.


----------



## tolliv

Hermes Jypsiere 28. Perfect for my lifestyle.


----------



## peppers90

Cosmos and new SO ♥️
28K epsom
Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching


----------



## Panzanella

New-to-me HAC32


----------



## periogirl28

Panzanella said:


> New-to-me HAC32
> View attachment 4482387


Fauve Barenia?!


----------



## Panzanella

periogirl28 said:


> Fauve Barenia?!


Box, actually


----------



## periogirl28

Panzanella said:


> Box, actually


Oooo thanks for replying!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Panzanella said:


> New-to-me HAC32
> View attachment 4482387


Beautiful  My dream bag! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MAGJES

peppers90 said:


> Cosmos and new SO ♥️
> 28K epsom
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching
> 
> View attachment 4482311
> View attachment 4482310


wow! Your cosmos scarf is a perfect match to that gorgeous SO!


----------



## peppers90

MAGJES said:


> wow! Your cosmos scarf is a perfect match to that gorgeous SO!



Thank you MAGJES!  I asked my SA to choose a silk to match and she did a great job!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My gold tone Kelly pendant in silver


----------



## HKsai

Said no initially to this bag but then it was a yes in the store! My lovely SA has kept it secretly knowing that I would ask to see if the bag is still there when I get to the store. True elephant gray with this batch of Etain and the size was surprisingly smaller than I expected. The bottom was significantly smaller than my b35.

Welcome k35 in Etain Togo ghw to the family! Picked up jungle love rainbow as well


----------



## tlamdang08

My first wallet in bleu electrique Mysoar goatskin
Clic16
Thank you for letting me share.
Have a good night!


----------



## fabuleux

peppers90 said:


> Cosmos and new SO ♥️
> 28K epsom
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching
> 
> View attachment 4482311
> View attachment 4482310


Wow - that is spectacular!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

tlamdang08 said:


> My first wallet in bleu electrique Mysoar goatskin
> Clic16
> Thank you for letting me share.
> Have a good night!



Love the color! Would you mind sharing pictures of the inside? Does it have a slot for bills?


----------



## milycart

Evita98 said:


> My new bracelet!


Hi I love your bracelet! Do you mind sharing the price please? Thanks!


----------



## peppers90

fabuleux said:


> Wow - that is spectacular!



Thank you fabuleux!!


----------



## tlamdang08

ajaxbreaker said:


> Love the color! Would you mind sharing pictures of the inside? Does it have a slot for bills?


Thank you for all the Likes
@ajaxbreaker :
 4 slots for CC, 1 for bill,1 for coin or miscellaneous .


----------



## nymeria

Panzanella said:


> New-to-me HAC32
> View attachment 4482387


Stunning classic


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you for all the Likes
> @ajaxbreaker :
> 4 slots for CC, 1 for bill,1 for coin or miscellaneous .


I have the same but in noir chevre, I love it! Enjoy it!!


----------



## traumamama

HKsai said:


> Said no initially to this bag but then it was a yes in the store! My lovely SA has kept it secretly knowing that I would ask to see if the bag is still there when I get to the store. True elephant gray with this batch of Etain and the size was surprisingly smaller than I expected. The bottom was significantly smaller than my b35.
> 
> Welcome k35 in Etain Togo ghw to the family! Picked up jungle love rainbow as well


Gorgeous!  Is your blue Birkin Electrique or Encre?  Also gorgeous!


----------



## HKsai

traumamama said:


> Gorgeous!  Is your blue Birkin Electrique or Encre?  Also gorgeous!


Thanks!!! It is bleu electrique B30 in the “most hated” Epsom leather lol I’m actually thinking about letting that one go because it is too small for my frame.it was bought for my mom originally. As much as my mom says she wants me to keep it for her...I know secretly she wants something with a strap.


----------



## kcavatu

chocochipjunkie said:


> They were able to get a few more pieces. Luckily, I got to snag two colorways.


Do you mind letting me know the CW of this twilly? TIA!


----------



## ladysarah

BBC said:


> Didn’t realize that rose d’ete looked so much like rose Azalee...


They are very different actually, but also vary depending on leather as you know. In Epsom is more of a deep salmon pink ( not quite so much yellow, but more orangey than rose azalea)


----------



## Aelfaerie

iamyumi said:


> this season’s new twillies are simply irresistible


Can you take a pic of your new black/white Jungle twillies wrapped around your B?


----------



## chocochipjunkie

kcavatu said:


> Do you mind letting me know the CW of this twilly? TIA!



I believe it's CW 03. I just left my store, they still had it available. Your SA may be able to transfer some to you. HTH!


----------



## kcavatu

chocochipjunkie said:


> I believe it's CW 03. I just left my store, they still had it available. Your SA may be able to transfer some to you. HTH!


Done! thanks so much for your reply!!


----------



## Chl2015

tlamdang08 said:


> Mod please let me post picture in one day and than you can take my post out. I want to let everyone to aware.  If this is not appropriate, then please take down.




Why would that girl - RRRWONG from instagram steal your pictures?


----------



## MsAli

bzgv2017 said:


> Got offered this rghw baby b at the trunk show I was waiting for either gris t or etain but couldn’t say no to a classic noir.
> View attachment 4470899
> 
> View attachment 4470897


Gorgeous!


----------



## MsAli

MDNYC said:


> My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love


Congratulations! A beautiful first!


----------



## MsAli

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Welcoming home my first B25 in Beton with rose gold hardware ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472603


Looooove!!!


----------



## MsAli

AveryJane said:


> My first exotic skin purchase
> Mosaique 24 lizard ombré
> View attachment 4473620


Wow!!


----------



## MsAli

TeeCee77 said:


> SA surprised me with this little gem ❤️ Adding a Gris Perle Jige to my family! Perfect match with my Vert Vertigo Jige ❤️


I love Jige!!!


----------



## MsAli

asianbarbie said:


> View attachment 4477035
> View attachment 4477037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new two tone oasis sandals


Very nice!


----------



## MsAli

mauihappyplace said:


> I had a very short break to pick up my Astrologie sweater which was being ckeand( lipstick accident). I arrived and my SA chatted briefly bc she knew I was in a hurry. Then she said she had to tell me my SO just arrived! She offered me the option to pick it up next week bc she knew I had to get back to work and will be traveling the rest of the week BUT I really wanted to see it!!! I try not “ love” things BUT I strongly very intensely like this bag!!!!!!oh I left the sweater in the car... but I wasn’t going to leave this in the car


That is GORGEOUS


----------



## MsAli

chocochipjunkie said:


> Deep Blue Pico 18 with Anemone (swift) handles. Also picked up a Savana Dance twilly


CUTE!!!


----------



## MsAli

Lisa-SH said:


> Here you go...Birthday gift from my DH two weeks ago, just got some time to post it.
> 
> View attachment 4481170
> 
> View attachment 4481171
> 
> View attachment 4481172
> 
> View attachment 4481173
> 
> View attachment 4481179


HBD!!


----------



## MsAli

peppers90 said:


> Cosmos and new SO ♥️
> 28K epsom
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching
> 
> View attachment 4482311
> View attachment 4482310


Wow!!


----------



## MsAli

My first vintage purchase! Rouge H Jige in Box


----------



## iferodi

MsAli said:


> View attachment 4484306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first vintage purchase! Rouge H Jige in Box



Stunning! Great find


----------



## tlamdang08

MsAli said:


> View attachment 4484306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first vintage purchase! Rouge H Jige in Box


wow, Beautiful, I love the contrast stitching


----------



## LovingTheOrange

B30 touch noir/noir novillo + nilo shiny croc with Rghw!! My mom will surely love this bag


----------



## MsAli

tlamdang08 said:


> wow, Beautiful, I love the contrast stitching


Thanks! I fell in love the first time I saw it!


----------



## MsAli

iferodi said:


> Stunning! Great find


Thanks! I think so! Was nervous at first, but it arrived, as advertised!


----------



## MDNYC

MsAli said:


> Congratulations! A beautiful first!


Thank you!


----------



## MDNYC

MsAli said:


> View attachment 4484306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first vintage purchase! Rouge H Jige in Box


Wow...love the color! Congrats!!


----------



## DR2014

LovingTheOrange said:


> B30 touch noir/noir novillo + nilo shiny croc with Rghw!! My mom will surely love this bag
> 
> View attachment 4484309


Yes, I am sure she will!  What a wonderful daughter you are!


----------



## MsAli

MDNYC said:


> Wow...love the color! Congrats!!


Thx!


----------



## nymeria

LovingTheOrange said:


> B30 touch noir/noir novillo + nilo shiny croc with Rghw!! My mom will surely love this bag
> 
> View attachment 4484309


What's not to love? Maybe she will share.......


----------



## MotoChiq

Loving the colors on my new Alice Shirley Mountain Zebra and I can’t believe I was able to get 2 Savanna Dance twillies thanks to my lovely SA and fellow tpfer @weibandy!


----------



## weibandy

MotoChiq said:


> Loving the colors on my new Alice Shirley Mountain Zebra and I can’t believe I was able to get 2 Savanna Dance twillies thanks to my lovely SA and fellow tpfer @weibandy!


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## dooneybaby

peppers90 said:


> Cosmos and new SO ♥️
> 28K epsom
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching
> 
> View attachment 4482311
> View attachment 4482310


What a BEAUTIFUL Kelly!


----------



## sanbao

New Babe! Wanted gold hardware, but my SA said it gonna look too warm for this blue du nord, Can not refuse any small bag anyway!


----------



## tlamdang08

sanbao said:


> New Babe! Wanted gold hardware, but my SA said it gonna look too warm for this blue du nord, Can not refuse any small bag anyway!
> View attachment 4484897


Beautiful, love it!


----------



## Pokie607

LovingTheOrange said:


> B30 touch noir/noir novillo + nilo shiny croc with Rghw!! My mom will surely love this bag
> 
> View attachment 4484309


Stunning!


----------



## crisbac

MsAli said:


> View attachment 4484306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first vintage purchase! Rouge H Jige in Box


Huge congrats, my dearest MsAli!! It's fabulous!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## peppers90

MsAli said:


> Wow!!





dooneybaby said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL Kelly!



Thank you MsAli & dooneybaby !


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Got lovely cuties from Paris. Etain 25B and double sens


----------



## Pokie607

lovelyhongbao said:


> View attachment 4486175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got lovely cuties from Paris. Etain 25B and double sens


Great scores from Paris!


----------



## tlamdang08

lovelyhongbao said:


> View attachment 4486175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got lovely cuties from Paris. Etain 25B and double sens


Another successful story. Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## Burnsie0716

K32 in Rose extreme Clemence PHW


----------



## acrowcounted

Burnsie0716 said:


> K32 in Rose extreme Clemence PHW


 Congrats!


----------



## hoot

b25, R.Sakura


----------



## mcpro

hoot said:


> b25, R.Sakura
> View attachment 4486329
> View attachment 4486330


.                                                                                           omg!!! drrreeeaaaammmm!!!!


----------



## mcpro

Burnsie0716 said:


> K32 in Rose extreme Clemence PHW


.    congratulations !! love your twilly too


----------



## hoot

mcpro said:


> .                                                                                           omg!!! drrreeeaaaammmm!!!!


Thank you! I’m completely smitten with her!


----------



## Marmotte

My first Carré 90

*Animapolis *- story behind this is Moscow and Warsaw being taken by animals, and Faubourg St-Honoré watching the scene. There is a little black dog here and there, which is actually the designer's dog.




Bracelet *Chaîne d'Ancre Enchaînée*, PM


----------



## acrowcounted

Finally added the White Gold CDC bracelet to my collection! My SA said this was the last (non-display) one in my size in the country so I think it was meant to be!


----------



## Ana_bananas

acrowcounted said:


> Finally added the White Gold CDC bracelet to my collection! My SA said this was the last (non-display) one in my size in the country so I think it was meant to be!
> 
> View attachment 4486974



Nice! This white gold CDC has been on my wish list for a while... couldn’t pull the trigger just yet  
Congrats on a beautiful piece!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Ana_bananas said:


> Nice! This white gold CDC has been on my wish list for a while... couldn’t pull the trigger just yet
> Congrats on a beautiful piece!!


Thank you! It’s been on my list forever too. Supposedly this was the last ST size in saleable condition in the USA. I’m finding many of the white gold pieces are selling out and not being readily replenished so you may want to jump sooner rather than later if it’s a sure thing.


----------



## babyskyblue

Mini Bolide in Abricot


----------



## Txoceangirl

babyskyblue said:


> Mini Bolide in Abricot


She’s pretty adorable!


----------



## coloradolvr

After searching for weeks for a Garden Party with a strap, I finally managed to find one!  Preloved of course, but since it's been discontinued for a while now it was my only choice.  I wanted something that I could travel with that wouldn't attract a lot of attention.  Of course, I couldn't resist the urge to dress her up since we won't be going anywhere for a while!  Perfect lightweight bag that I don't have to stress over!


----------



## quinsimple

babyskyblue said:


> Mini Bolide in Abricot


So beautiful, congrats!  May I ask if you purchased this in the US?


----------



## Worldtraveler4evr

Compact Bearn in rose sakura mysore PHW and Small Kelly wallet in mauve sylvestre (verso with jaune naples interior) epsom PHW


----------



## MightyBigRed

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Compact Bearn in rose sakura mysore PHW and Small Kelly wallet in mauve sylvestre (verso with jaune naples interior) epsom PHW



Gorgeous colours, the verso is especially stunning.


----------



## MsAli

crisbac said:


> Huge congrats, my dearest MsAli!! It's fabulous!!  Enjoy!!


Thank you, dear We left for vacation right after it arrived...I can’t wait to carry it!


----------



## MsAli

lovelyhongbao said:


> View attachment 4486175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got lovely cuties from Paris. Etain 25B and double sens


Lucky you!


----------



## MsAli

coloradolvr said:


> After searching for weeks for a Garden Party with a strap, I finally managed to find one!  Preloved of course, but since it's been discontinued for a while now it was my only choice.  I wanted something that I could travel with that wouldn't attract a lot of attention.  Of course, I couldn't resist the urge to dress her up since we won't be going anywhere for a while!  Perfect lightweight bag that I don't have to stress over!
> 
> View attachment 4487988


I need one of these!


----------



## babyskyblue

Txoceangirl said:


> She’s pretty adorable!


Thank you!!  I think so too.  



quinsimple said:


> So beautiful, congrats!  May I ask if you purchased this in the US?


Thanks!  I purchased this from Hermes.com in Canada.  I was lucky.


----------



## tlamdang08

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Compact Bearn in rose sakura mysore PHW and Small Kelly wallet in mauve sylvestre (verso with jaune naples interior) epsom PHW


can't stop looking at your small kelly


----------



## CMilly

babyskyblue said:


> Thank you!!  I think so too.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I purchased this from Hermes.com in Canada.  I was lucky.


Wow you were so lucky. I am on the site daily and did not even see it!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new Birkin 25 togo Ghw in rouge de coeur!!! And my new rodeo charm in yellow!! And a pair of twillies!!!


----------



## wyu1229

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My new Birkin 25 togo Ghw in rouge de coeur!!! And my new rodeo charm in yellow!! And a pair of twillies!!!



To die for!!! So beautiful


----------



## Notorious Pink

Burnsie0716 said:


> K32 in Rose extreme Clemence PHW


GORRRRRGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

lovelyhongbao said:


> View attachment 4486175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got lovely cuties from Paris. Etain 25B and double sens


Ooooooh is that double sens the rose extreme/bleu nuit combo? I've been eyeing that online for some time... Would be very grateful for some modshots if you have the time


----------



## momoc

Worldtraveler4evr said:


> Compact Bearn in rose sakura mysore PHW and Small Kelly wallet in mauve sylvestre (verso with jaune naples interior) epsom PHW



I’m not a pink person but this color combo with the yellow is so so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## cmkdds

B30 Etain Togo RGHW


----------



## Summerof89

2 x baby rodeos in 2 days


----------



## BKC

Been waiting for a mini constance, finally got the call. C18 blue du nord epsom w enamel rouge de coeur


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

BKC said:


> View attachment 4488957
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been waiting for a mini constance, finally got the call. C18 blue du nord epsom w enamel rouge de coeur


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Purseloco

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My new Birkin 25 togo Ghw in rouge de coeur!!! And my new rodeo charm in yellow!! And a pair of twillies!!!


So beautiful! Enjoy.


----------



## Purseloco

cmkdds said:


> B30 Etain Togo RGHW


I'm drooling over that grey!


----------



## Marmotte

cmkdds said:


> B30 Etain Togo RGHW


Congrats ! 
Looks like there’s a bunch of B30 Etain Togo RGHW released lately


----------



## Chl2015

Got these accessories last week! Epsom Gold Kelly Long wallet and Epsom H classic with heel.  Ready for summer.


----------



## Dany_37

New twilly purchased Friday at Crystals boutique. Also, another one ordered/purchased at Bellagio boutique and being shipped from NYC that was ordered. I’d been wanting it for a while after seeing on a lovely TPF member’s B...the Le Jardin de la Maharani twilly by Annie Faivre in a caramel, beige and ciel colorway. can’t wait for it to arrive. SA at this location was just lovely and so personable.


----------



## Purseloco

Dany_37 said:


> New twilly purchased Friday at Crystals boutique. Also, another one ordered/purchased at Bellagio boutique and being shipped from NYC that was ordered. I’d been wanting it for a while after seeing on a lovely TPF member’s B...the Le Jardin de la Maharani twilly by Annie Faivre in a caramel, beige and ciel colorway. can’t wait for it to arrive. SA at this location was just lovely and so personable.



I need to get a new Twilly. Love your Kelly is she vintage?


----------



## Dany_37

Purseloco said:


> I need to get a new Twilly. Love your Kelly is she vintage?


Thank you and yes...she was born in 2000.


----------



## Purseloco

Dany_37 said:


> Thank you and yes...she was born in 2000.


She's lovely!


----------



## quinsimple

Thank you!  It's a fabulous find 


babyskyblue said:


> Thank you!!  I think so too.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I purchased this from Hermes.com in Canada.  I was lucky.


k you


----------



## Joyceshing

Not comparable with B/K/C, though love it so much


----------



## Purseloco

Joyceshing said:


> View attachment 4489972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not comparable with B/K/C, though love it so much


I think it is just as beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## Joyceshing

Purseloco said:


> I think it is just as beautiful. Enjoy!


Thanks so much for all your support 

Really looking forward to my next bag


----------



## Lovebb12

Lovely, what colour is this?


Joyceshing said:


> View attachment 4489972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not comparable with B/K/C, though love it so much


----------



## Joyceshing

Lovebb12 said:


> Lovely, what colour is this?


Thanks Lovebb2. 

It’s braided leather bag ah bleu nord rouge coeur / gold.


----------



## momasaurus

MsAli said:


> View attachment 4484306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first vintage purchase! Rouge H Jige in Box


This is beautiful! Love the contrast stitching. Congratulations!


----------



## momasaurus

cmkdds said:


> B30 Etain Togo RGHW


Perfection!


----------



## rk4265

My order finally came in. 13 months is a long wait for me.  Constance noir 24 rgh


----------



## Dany_37

Dany_37 said:


> New twilly purchased Friday at Crystals boutique. Also, another one ordered/purchased at Bellagio boutique and being shipped from NYC that was ordered. I’d been wanting it for a while after seeing on a lovely TPF member’s B...the Le Jardin de la Maharani twilly by Annie Faivre in a caramel, beige and ciel colorway. can’t wait for it to arrive. SA at this location was just lovely and so personable.


Arrived today!


----------



## tlamdang08

Joyceshing said:


> View attachment 4489972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not comparable with B/K/C, though love it so much


wow my eyes candies. Congratulations!


----------



## tlamdang08

Dany_37 said:


> Arrived today!


love it!


rk4265 said:


> My order finally came in. 13 months is a long wait for me.  Constance noir 24 rgh


Congratulations!
I hope to see this beauty in action pictures soon


----------



## boomer1234

This weekend I picked up my black B30 with GHW


----------



## babyskyblue

boomer1234 said:


> This weekend I picked up my black B30 with GHW


Best combo in my opinion!


----------



## Justin392

My 2nd Hermès bag arrived today! Picotin!

I was wanting a bag that was more casual for those days I don’t have to get dressed up.


----------



## Celestial RDH

I got wings! So happy with these pumps. I went to the store to pick up a rain jacket; right before I left, SS told me a shipment just came in and she saw the pumps that I requested. I asked my SS to keep an eye on them as soon as I saw them on TPF. They are made of suede and cost $800. Don't ask me about comfort, you don't wear a pair of pumps for that matter. LOL! I wear flats and sneakers most of the time; haven't worn heels for years, but for these pumps, I'll bear the pain(they are not that bad, really).


----------



## tlamdang08

Celestial RDH said:


> I got wings! So happy with these pumps. I went to the store to pick up a rain jacket; right before I left, SS told me a shipment just came in and she saw the pumps that I requested. I asked my SS to keep an eye on them as soon as I saw them on TPF. They are made of suede and cost $800. Don't ask me about comfort, you don't wear a pair of pumps for that matter. LOL! I wear flats and sneakers most of the time; haven't worn heels for years, but for these pumps, I'll bear the pain(they are not that bad, really).
> View attachment 4490769
> View attachment 4490770
> View attachment 4490771
> View attachment 4490772


congratulations!
“If you're reading this...
Congratulations, you're alive.
If that's not something to smile about,
then I don't know what is.” 
― Chad Sugg, Monsters Under Your Head


----------



## Celestial RDH

tlamdang08 said:


> congratulations!
> “If you're reading this...
> Congratulations, you're alive.
> If that's not something to smile about,
> then I don't know what is.”
> ― Chad Sugg, Monsters Under Your Head


I see you got the point!


----------



## MightyBigRed

Dany_37 said:


> Arrived today!



Beautiful, gorgeous colourway and one of my favourite designs.


----------



## Hat Trick

Celestial RDH said:


> I got wings! So happy with these pumps. I went to the store to pick up a rain jacket; right before I left, SS told me a shipment just came in and she saw the pumps that I requested. I asked my SS to keep an eye on them as soon as I saw them on TPF. They are made of suede and cost $800. Don't ask me about comfort, you don't wear a pair of pumps for that matter. LOL! I wear flats and sneakers most of the time; haven't worn heels for years, but for these pumps, I'll bear the pain(they are not that bad, really).
> View attachment 4490769
> View attachment 4490770
> View attachment 4490771
> View attachment 4490772



They are stunning!


----------



## Purseloco

I just pulled the trigger on this shawl at Hermes.com. Something about this blue. I will post pics when it comes in.


----------



## Purseloco

Celestial RDH said:


> I got wings! So happy with these pumps. I went to the store to pick up a rain jacket; right before I left, SS told me a shipment just came in and she saw the pumps that I requested. I asked my SS to keep an eye on them as soon as I saw them on TPF. They are made of suede and cost $800. Don't ask me about comfort, you don't wear a pair of pumps for that matter. LOL! I wear flats and sneakers most of the time; haven't worn heels for years, but for these pumps, I'll bear the pain(they are not that bad, really).
> View attachment 4490769
> View attachment 4490770
> View attachment 4490771
> View attachment 4490772


Their damn Sexy!


----------



## Purseloco

Purseloco said:


> Their damn Sexy!


 Wow! I had to take a second look.


----------



## TeeCee77

Justin392 said:


> My 2nd Hermès bag arrived today! Picotin!
> 
> I was wanting a bag that was more casual for those days I don’t have to get dressed up.


Hi! What color is your lovely Pico?


----------



## littleming

Celestial RDH said:


> I got wings! So happy with these pumps. I went to the store to pick up a rain jacket; right before I left, SS told me a shipment just came in and she saw the pumps that I requested. I asked my SS to keep an eye on them as soon as I saw them on TPF. They are made of suede and cost $800. Don't ask me about comfort, you don't wear a pair of pumps for that matter. LOL! I wear flats and sneakers most of the time; haven't worn heels for years, but for these pumps, I'll bear the pain(they are not that bad, really).
> View attachment 4490769
> View attachment 4490770
> View attachment 4490771
> View attachment 4490772



They are fantastic!!!
I just got them too!!!! They are so fun but not too much!!!
Love them!!!!!


----------



## Gotthebug

Finally, after about a four year wait, a B30 in Novillo. My very first Birkin. I said yes!


----------



## Newbie2016

A couple small items...


----------



## Dany_37

MightyBigRed said:


> Beautiful, gorgeous colourway and one of my favourite designs.


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Celestial RDH said:


> I got wings! So happy with these pumps. I went to the store to pick up a rain jacket; right before I left, SS told me a shipment just came in and she saw the pumps that I requested. I asked my SS to keep an eye on them as soon as I saw them on TPF. They are made of suede and cost $800. Don't ask me about comfort, you don't wear a pair of pumps for that matter. LOL! I wear flats and sneakers most of the time; haven't worn heels for years, but for these pumps, I'll bear the pain(they are not that bad, really).
> View attachment 4490769
> View attachment 4490770
> View attachment 4490771
> View attachment 4490772


These are really cool!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gotthebug said:


> View attachment 4490941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, after about a four year wait, a B30 in Novillo. My very first Birkin. I said yes!


Yay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Emerson

I first saw the photos of these le Jardin de la Mahara twillies from a couple of tpf’ers and thought “Wow, that’s exactly how I would like to dress up my gold b30”! This is coming from someone who prefers no charms, no twillies, no rodeos on bags!
I asked for them at Sèvres and FSH and was told the only store which still had these twillies was Bordeaux since they were from last year.

So happy that I finally found them! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Purseloco

Emerson said:


> I first saw the photos of these le Jardin de la Mahara twillies from a couple of tpf’ers and thought “Wow, that’s exactly how I would like to dress up my gold b30”! This is coming from someone who prefers no charms, no twillies, no rodeos on bags!
> I asked for them at Sèvres and FSH and was told the only store which still had these twillies was Bordeaux since they were from last year.
> 
> So happy that I finally found them! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4491466


They will look fantastic on your Gold B 30. Congrats!


----------



## theVirginienne

Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


----------



## GoldFish8

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


Post away! That is a dream bag!!


----------



## theVirginienne

GoldFish8 said:


> Post away! That is a dream bag!!


Thank you so much!! I just put her little clochette on her and I'm literally just staring at how cute she is next to my barenia K, I'm just obsessed


----------



## Notorious Pink

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


Congratulations! Very special.


----------



## Dany_37

Emerson said:


> I first saw the photos of these le Jardin de la Mahara twillies from a couple of tpf’ers and thought “Wow, that’s exactly how I would like to dress up my gold b30”! This is coming from someone who prefers no charms, no twillies, no rodeos on bags!
> I asked for them at Sèvres and FSH and was told the only store which still had these twillies was Bordeaux since they were from last year.
> 
> So happy that I finally found them! Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4491466


Just purchased this one as well and was thinking how awesome it will work with my gold K35.  Congrats on the find!


----------



## Dany_37

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


I'm in love with the bag and the backsplash!! (excuse me if that's irrelevant, I'm in the middle of a kitchen remodel so I notice these things right now...lol).  The bag is simply exquisite!


----------



## MotoChiq

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty



Congrats! She is a beauty!


----------



## theVirginienne

Dany_37 said:


> I'm in love with the bag and the backsplash!! (excuse me if that's irrelevant, I'm in the middle of a kitchen remodel so I notice these things right now...lol).  The bag is simply exquisite!



Trust me,nothing related to a kitchen remodel is ever irrelevant to me lol I'm a total interior design freak! Happy renovating!!! Thank you so much, I just can't believe she's mine. This is my first H bag to really make my feel like my collection is nearing completion. Exquisite is just the word for her


----------



## theVirginienne

MotoChiq said:


> Congrats! She is a beauty!


Thank you lovely!!


----------



## theVirginienne

BBC said:


> Congratulations! Very special.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Momoe Mint

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


It's indeed a beauty!  Congratulations


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


Please post many pictures of this rare beauty!


----------



## Noveltwist

So p


theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty



So pretty! Congrats!!!

Also love your kitchen (I’m assuming?) and flower / marble decor


----------



## nymeria

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


Thank goodness you posted her in multiple threads- this way I can ogle her in all her different poses!! No matter how you show her, she is a true beauty


----------



## bzgv2017

tumblingbear said:


> May I know how tall are you


Sorry for the late reply... I’m 5ft6/167cm.


----------



## ayc

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


OMG!! my dream bag!  Congrats!!


----------



## H Ever After

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty



What a unicorn!! Total dream bag  Congratulations!!! Please share more pics!!


----------



## Greendragon

Finally, she came to me like a dream Black B30 RGHW ... thanks to let me share . 
( sorry to not take those plastic off before took pics but will take them off now )


----------



## Juvelen

Here are my 3 recent purchases: Un Jardin Sur La Lagune perfume, Jungle Love rainbow scarf and Marionette Pote Yok for my newborn daughter (it comes in a huuge twilly box, lol)


----------



## dooneybaby

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


Ha, ha, ha! Love your excitement! ENJOY!


----------



## 1LV

Juvelen said:


> Here are my 3 recent purchases: Un Jardin Sur La Lagune perfume, Jungle Love rainbow scarf and Marionette Pote Yok for my newborn daughter (it comes in a huuge twilly box, lol)
> 
> View attachment 4492517
> 
> View attachment 4492518


A special congrats and best wishes to you on your newborn.


----------



## theVirginienne

nymeria said:


> Thank goodness you posted her in multiple threads- this way I can ogle her in all her different poses!! No matter how you show her, she is a true beauty


You're just the sweetest, thank you so much for sharing in my excitement! I hope all your Barenia dreams come true!!!


----------



## theVirginienne

dooneybaby said:


> Ha, ha, ha! Love your excitement! ENJOY!


 Thank you! Only TPFers understand!


----------



## theVirginienne

lilmizviv said:


> What a unicorn!! Total dream bag  Congratulations!!! Please share more pics!!


I will!! I'm not gonna be able to resist, if I never get another H bag after this I'll be just fine and no other bag in my little collection has ever given me that feeling! Also, love your username, my mom's name is Vivian and you just reminded me of all of her family nicknames


----------



## theVirginienne

Noveltwist said:


> So p
> 
> 
> So pretty! Congrats!!!
> 
> Also love your kitchen (I’m assuming?) and flower / marble decor


Thank you x 2!! Yes that's my kitchen! I'm completely obsessed with having fresh flowers around


----------



## theVirginienne

ayc said:


> OMG!! my dream bag!  Congrats!!


Thank you!!


----------



## WKN

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


Congratulations! So one can still find new Barenia Ebene - so divine! I have a C23 in barenia ebene and she is such a grand dame. Enjoy your new baby and do post more photos!


----------



## theVirginienne

WKN said:


> Congratulations! So one can still find new Barenia Ebene - so divine! I have a C23 in barenia ebene and she is such a grand dame. Enjoy your new baby and do post more photos!


Yes! She was produced in 2016, there's another forum member who has an ebene B25 she purchased from the boutique during that same period on page 68 of the "Ode to the 25cm Birkin" thread!


----------



## madamelizaking

My new pretty twilly from Hermès Waikiki. Wish they weren’t having inventory, I would have tried for more . I can’t wait to go back.


----------



## MotoChiq

My new to me PaG CSGM and Les Leopard twilly. I’ve been hunting these for a while


----------



## Juvelen

1LV said:


> A special congrats and best wishes to you on your newborn.


Thank you very much


----------



## Purseloco

My new H. Shawl. I can't wait till fall to wear it.


----------



## DoggieBags

24/24 - 29 in vert cypres Togo and Swift with phw. I had been thinking of vert cypres for awhile and finally got it in this bag. Shown here in part sunlight and part shade.


----------



## fabuleux

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4493660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/24 - 29 in vert cypres Togo and Swift with phw. I had been thinking of vert cypres for awhile and finally got it in this bag. Shown here in part sunlight and part shade.


This bag is really growing on me. Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## CMilly

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4493660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/24 - 29 in vert cypres Togo and Swift with phw. I had been thinking of vert cypres for awhile and finally got it in this bag. Shown here in part sunlight and part shade.


Beautiful. I am dying to see mod shots with strap.


----------



## Pokie607

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4493660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/24 - 29 in vert cypres Togo and Swift with phw. I had been thinking of vert cypres for awhile and finally got it in this bag. Shown here in part sunlight and part shade.



Gorgeous! More pics please


----------



## mauihappyplace

Full circle today! I went to pick up my cardigan ( which had to be altered—sleeves too long)
	

		
			
		

		
	



And look what was waiting for me still in shrink wrap



Some of you will recognize the C18 matte alligator blue marine that I turned down a few weeks ago. (partially bc it wasn’t from my SA. )Since July 5 I have had several “encounters” with this combo and today my SA and SM surprised with it... full circle


----------



## DoggieBags

mauihappyplace said:


> Full circle today! I went to pick up my cardigan ( which had to be altered—sleeves too long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493878
> 
> And look what was waiting for me still in shrink wrap
> View attachment 4493880
> View attachment 4493881
> 
> Some of you will recognize the C18 matte alligator blue marine that I turned down a few weeks ago. (partially bc it wasn’t from my SA. )Since July 5 I have had several “encounters” with this combo and today my SA and SM surprised with it... full circle


Congrats! Glad it worked out and you were able to get the bag from your SA. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

mauihappyplace said:


> Full circle today! I went to pick up my cardigan ( which had to be altered—sleeves too long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493878
> 
> And look what was waiting for me still in shrink wrap
> View attachment 4493880
> View attachment 4493881
> 
> Some of you will recognize the C18 matte alligator blue marine that I turned down a few weeks ago. (partially bc it wasn’t from my SA. )Since July 5 I have had several “encounters” with this combo and today my SA and SM surprised with it... full circle



Congrats on your beautiful bag  
Those RTW pieces are beautiful - i would love to see some mod shots if you get the opportunity


----------



## mp4

mauihappyplace said:


> Full circle today! I went to pick up my cardigan ( which had to be altered—sleeves too long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493878
> 
> And look what was waiting for me still in shrink wrap
> View attachment 4493880
> View attachment 4493881
> 
> Some of you will recognize the C18 matte alligator blue marine that I turned down a few weeks ago. (partially bc it wasn’t from my SA. )Since July 5 I have had several “encounters” with this combo and today my SA and SM surprised with it... full circle



Gorgeous!  I was offered this bag.  It is perfection!!!!  Enjoy your new treasure!


----------



## lulilu

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4493660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/24 - 29 in vert cypres Togo and Swift with phw. I had been thinking of vert cypres for awhile and finally got it in this bag. Shown here in part sunlight and part shade.



This is the top of my wish list -- love this color and this bag!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mauihappyplace said:


> Full circle today! I went to pick up my cardigan ( which had to be altered—sleeves too long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493878
> 
> And look what was waiting for me still in shrink wrap
> View attachment 4493880
> View attachment 4493881
> 
> Some of you will recognize the C18 matte alligator blue marine that I turned down a few weeks ago. (partially bc it wasn’t from my SA. )Since July 5 I have had several “encounters” with this combo and today my SA and SM surprised with it... full circle


Awesome!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DYH

Got B25 vert amande in GHW and the Twins bag from the runway


----------



## disappeared

mauihappyplace said:


> Full circle today! I went to pick up my cardigan ( which had to be altered—sleeves too long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493878
> 
> And look what was waiting for me still in shrink wrap
> View attachment 4493880
> View attachment 4493881
> 
> Some of you will recognize the C18 matte alligator blue marine that I turned down a few weeks ago. (partially bc it wasn’t from my SA. )Since July 5 I have had several “encounters” with this combo and today my SA and SM surprised with it... full circle


Amazing work to your SA! Congrats! Do u mind sharing the price here and on the price thread, please?


----------



## mauihappyplace

disappeared said:


> Amazing work to your SA! Congrats! Do u mind sharing the price here and on the price thread, please?


$30,200


----------



## DoggieBags

fabuleux said:


> This bag is really growing on me. Beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you! I really love how much it holds for it’s size and how easy it is to get in and out of.



CMilly said:


> Beautiful. I am dying to see mod shots with strap.


I’ll try to post some mod shots next week. But tbh I am not a fan of the strap and bought it for use as a top handle only. 



Pokie607 said:


> Gorgeous! More pics please


I’ll try to post a few more shots next week.



lulilu said:


> This is the top of my wish list -- love this color and this bag!


I got this from the US website so if you have been thinking about getting one, they pop up every now and again.


----------



## atelierforward

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4493660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24/24 - 29 in vert cypres Togo and Swift with phw. I had been thinking of vert cypres for awhile and finally got it in this bag. Shown here in part sunlight and part shade.


I  vert cypress. Such a stunning green. Looks fab on this bag. Congrats!!


----------



## theVirginienne

tumblingbear said:


> Just in yesterday. My first h bag!


Congratulations!! Such a perfect way to start your collection!!


----------



## hannahsophia

DYH said:


> Got B25 vert amande in GHW and the Twins bag from the runway


 congrats! Can you please share photos?


----------



## melsig

Purchased on a recent trip to London:  Evelyne 29 in Rose Extreme, ostrich Calvi in Rose Tyrien, Bastia in Magnolia.


----------



## randeeh

rk4265 said:


> My order finally came in. 13 months is a long wait for me.  Constance noir 24 rgh



BAG TWINS!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Got these 2 goodies, love the new men’s RTW.


----------



## disappeared

fatcat2523 said:


> Got these 2 goodies, love the new men’s RTW.
> View attachment 4494608
> View attachment 4494609


Wow! What is that pendant called? Is it part of Curiosite?


----------



## fatcat2523

disappeared said:


> Wow! What is that pendant called? Is it part of Curiosite?


Yes it is part of curiosite collection. It’s style number is H071667FD.


----------



## Hermeaddict

melsig said:


> View attachment 4494495
> 
> Purchased on a recent trip to London:  Evelyne 29 in Rose Extreme, ostrich Calvi in Rose Tyrien, Bastia in Magnolia.


Gorgeous pieces, but just loving that little birdie calvi!!


----------



## leechiyong

fatcat2523 said:


> Got these 2 goodies, love the new men’s RTW.
> View attachment 4494608
> View attachment 4494609


Lovely!

Does the charm open at all?


----------



## melsig

Hermeaddict said:


> Gorgeous pieces, but just loving that little birdie calvi!!



Thank you!  Yes, it's my very first ostrich piece - I can see getting addicted...


----------



## fatcat2523

leechiyong said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Does the charm open at all?


Thank you. No it doesn’t open at all.


----------



## Phiona88

ajaxbreaker said:


> That green dress!!!!!  Would love to see a modeling shot if you get an opportunity



Sorry to keep you waiting! Wore it for the first time last night


----------



## DYH

A bit late - here are pix of my latest addition.. (i added them in the hermes-paris thread already).

B25 vert amande ghw + Twins (which can be taken apart and used different ways)


----------



## Joyceshing

tlamdang08 said:


> wow my eyes candies. Congratulations!



Thanks tlamdang
She’s really practical and functional


----------



## fluffyhamster12

Not usually a twilly fan — but my new KP is a perfect match with the Tree of Song twilly.


----------



## ladysarah

fluffyhamster12 said:


> Not usually a twilly fan — but my new KP is a perfect match with the Tree of Song twilly.


Lovely! Is it swift?


----------



## fluffyhamster12

ladysarah said:


> Lovely! Is it swift?


Yes! I love the way that Swift takes color.


----------



## love_potion_9

DYH said:


> A bit late - here are pix of my latest addition.. (i added them in the hermes-paris thread already).
> 
> B25 vert amande ghw + Twins (which can be taken apart and used different ways)
> 
> View attachment 4494833
> View attachment 4494834
> View attachment 4494835
> View attachment 4494837


oh I loove the Vert Amande! So understated.


----------



## Pokie607

Lindy 26 in bleu du nord. Had been planning to get black but when I saw this color I couldn’t resist!


----------



## Phiona88

fluffyhamster12 said:


> Not usually a twilly fan — but my new KP is a perfect match with the Tree of Song twilly.



That's amazing - I also use Tree of Song twilly with my rose sakura kelly cut!!


----------



## Joyceshing

Dun u think it matches with my cutie _φ(･_･


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

I had heard a rumor that Hermes was going to be reintroducing their plisse scarves (my absolute favorite format for ease of tying) ...and I spied this in the LAX temporary concession a couple of weeks ago - which Ot course I snapped -  the tag was removed and I promptly lost the receipt- but I believe it is called “Bate au Fleuri” the lovely SA at LAX told me they were to be offered only this season ?

I have learned the hard way that I need to be decisive if I see a scarf/CSGM that I like ...I have lost a couple of scarves that were snapped up the minute I literally tuned my back on them ...and they haunt me still ...

Needless to say- both my SIL and MIL wanted their very own plisses scarves- Both Melbourne H boutiques and Sydney didn’t have them...the SA’s didn’t even know what I was talking about ...! So lucky and happy to have found this one ...I believe it was fate !


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

BTW- I hate my phone’s autocorrect...drives me nuts !


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

DYH said:


> A bit late - here are pix of my latest addition.. (i added them in the hermes-paris thread already).
> 
> B25 vert amande ghw + Twins (which can be taken apart and used different ways)
> 
> View attachment 4494833
> View attachment 4494834
> View attachment 4494835
> View attachment 4494837


Vert Amande is simply gorgeous!! You’re so lucky to have been offered this beauty- enjoy her in great health !


----------



## scarf1

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4495863
> 
> 
> I had heard a rumor that Hermes was going to be reintroducing their plisse scarves (my absolute favorite format for ease of tying) ...and I spied this in the LAX temporary concession a couple of weeks ago - which Ot course I snapped -  the tag was removed and I promptly lost the receipt- but I believe it is called “Bate au Fleuri” the lovely SA at LAX told me they were to be offered only this season ?
> 
> I have learned the hard way that I need to be decisive if I see a scarf/CSGM that I like ...I have lost a couple of scarves that were snapped up the minute I literally tuned my back on them ...and they haunt me still ...
> 
> Needless to say- both my SIL and MIL wanted their very own plisses scarves- Both Melbourne H boutiques and Sydney didn’t have them...the SA’s didn’t even know what I was talking about ...! So lucky and happy to have found this one ...I believe it was fate !


Gorgeous greens in that,  thanks for sharing!


----------



## CMilly

I bought an Evie TPm online.  I love beton but I not sure if I will keep it because of the white strap (though a fellow TPFs gave me the genius idea to change the strap based my top colour for a clean look as I have black and navy).


----------



## maggiesze1

Here is my only and very First Hermes piece!!

Presenting the super cute Bastia in Blue Hydra!!


----------



## acrowcounted

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is my only and very First Hermes piece!!
> 
> Presenting the super cute Bastia in Blue Hydra!!


I love Blue Hydra! Congrats and welcome to the orange world


----------



## maggiesze1

acrowcounted said:


> I love Blue Hydra! Congrats and welcome to the orange world



Thank you! Now I want other colors too! Lol!


----------



## Ladybaga

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is my only and very First Hermes piece!!
> 
> Presenting the super cute Bastia in Blue Hydra!!


Congratulations on your beautiful blue hydra bastia! Blue Hydra is my favorite bright blue of Hermes!!! Welcome to the Orange Side!


----------



## Ladybaga

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4495863
> 
> 
> I had heard a rumor that Hermes was going to be reintroducing their plisse scarves (my absolute favorite format for ease of tying) ...and I spied this in the LAX temporary concession a couple of weeks ago - which Ot course I snapped -  the tag was removed and I promptly lost the receipt- but I believe it is called “Bate au Fleuri” the lovely SA at LAX told me they were to be offered only this season ?
> 
> I have learned the hard way that I need to be decisive if I see a scarf/CSGM that I like ...I have lost a couple of scarves that were snapped up the minute I literally tuned my back on them ...and they haunt me still ...
> 
> Needless to say- both my SIL and MIL wanted their very own plisses scarves- Both Melbourne H boutiques and Sydney didn’t have them...the SA’s didn’t even know what I was talking about ...! So lucky and happy to have found this one ...I believe it was fate !



Your plisse is beautiful! I, too, love this style!! I have two from many years ago and wished I had purchased more before they stopped producing these. I know that H will plisse any scarf for a fee, but I think it takes a few months to get it done.  I want instant gratification, so if I could buy another plisse from my Hermes store, I would! I hope to see these surfacing, soon.  Thank you for posting this photo and for the information!


----------



## Dreaming Big

B30 touch in raisin togo/prunoir matte gator RGHW


----------



## Ladybaga

Dreaming Big said:


> B30 touch in raisin togo/prunoir matte gator RGHW


This is gorgeous!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Ladybaga said:


> Your plisse is beautiful! I, too, love this style!! I have two from many years ago and wished I had purchased more before they stopped producing these. I know that H will plisse any scarf for a fee, but I think it takes a few months to get it done.  I want instant gratification, so if I could buy another plisse from my Hermes store, I would! I hope to see these surfacing, soon.  Thank you for posting this photo and for the information!


I also bought just two over ten years ago ...so much easier to tie and use without the need for a ring etc...I’m thrilled too ! Someone else confirmed they saw two last week at the Singapore airport duty free- fingers crossed they’re trickling Into your local H as well and that your SM ordered some !! Might be an idea to contact your SA and let them know of your interest...the Australian SA’s in 3 H boutiques were like “plisse- what ?? Never heard of it !!” ...good luck ! I feel incredibly lucky to have come across mine ...


----------



## De sac

140 winter silk Tropiques Poinçonné.

I was half convinced on the format but after seeing here / hearing from the SA that the silk will be hard to find from now on, I went for it. 

Also once I got home I realized I lost my Faubourg Rainbow CGSM somewhere in the airport  so I guess one in one out...but it was perfect ....


----------



## Lovebb12

Same here, bought one 10 years ago and kept asking every year if it comes back!

My previous purchased lost the plisse at places where I used a scarf ring, I was thinking of taking it to Paris for a replisse but never remember to bring it over.

What a fabulous scored and I hope I can find one or two by the time of my returning in a few month’s  time.


WhyMrBabcock! said:


> I also bought just two over ten years ago ...so much easier to tie and use without the need for a ring etc...I’m thrilled too ! Someone else confirmed they saw two last week at the Singapore airport duty free- fingers crossed they’re trickling Into your local H as well and that your SM ordered some !! Might be an idea to contact your SA and let them know of your interest...the Australian SA’s in 3 H boutiques were like “plisse- what ?? Never heard of it !!” ...good luck ! I feel incredibly lucky to have come across mine ...


----------



## Lovebb12

Lovely and sorry to hear your lost! 





De sac said:


> View attachment 4496526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140 winter silk Tropiques Poinçonné.
> 
> I was half convinced on the format but after seeing here / hearing from the SA that the silk will be hard to find from now on, I went for it.
> 
> Also once I got home I realized I lost my Faubourg Rainbow CGSM somewhere in the airport  so I guess one in one out...but it was perfect ....


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

De sac said:


> View attachment 4496526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140 winter silk Tropiques Poinçonné.
> 
> I was half convinced on the format but after seeing here / hearing from the SA that the silk will be hard to find from now on, I went for it.
> 
> Also once I got home I realized I lost my Faubourg Rainbow CGSM somewhere in the airport  so I guess one in one out...but it was perfect ....


Wonderful purchase- but so sad to hear of your loss- I also lost a favourite csgm at my local mall - I’m still hoping someone will hand it in (it was 3 years ago ) but thank goodness I was able to buy a replacement...it is a beautiful new shawl - enjoy using her in great health !


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Lovebb12 said:


> Same here, bought one 10 years ago and kept asking every year if it comes back!
> 
> My previous purchased lost the plisse at places where I used a scarf ring, I was thinking of taking it to Paris for a replisse but never remember to bring it over.
> 
> What a fabulous scored and I hope I can find one or two by the time of my returning in a few month’s  time.


I think you can also get your scarf sent to Paris - no need to take it to Paris per se yourself - but I think it might be an idea to let your SA know to contact you once (or if) they get any in ..good luck - but so far- all the sightings have been in duty free stores !


----------



## galliano_girl

Dreaming Big said:


> B30 touch in raisin togo/prunoir matte gator RGHW



Oh lord, I think it's the most beautiful thing I've seen in my life  prunoir + raisin


----------



## dooneybaby

Phiona88 said:


> Sorry to keep you waiting! Wore it for the first time last night


Love this dress! What would be really awesome is if the next time you wear it, instead of the solid-colored belt, wrap an H scarf around your waist that has similar colors, but a clashing print, like this:


----------



## ajaxbreaker

De sac said:


> View attachment 4496526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140 winter silk Tropiques Poinçonné.



Wow, what a gorgeous scarf!  I love red. Would love to see a mod shot if you have the opportunity


----------



## Dreaming Big

Better picture.


----------



## Phiona88

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4496654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture.



This is so dreamy! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ladybaga

De sac said:


> View attachment 4496526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140 winter silk Tropiques Poinçonné.
> 
> I was half convinced on the format but after seeing here / hearing from the SA that the silk will be hard to find from now on, I went for it.
> 
> Also once I got home I realized I lost my Faubourg Rainbow CGSM somewhere in the airport  so I guess one in one out...but it was perfect ....


Oh no! (about the lost shawl) but YIPPY YEA! (for your new 140 silk! It is lovely!)


----------



## acrowcounted

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4496654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture.


Sooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## tabbi001

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4496654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture.


Wow! So pretty!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4496654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture.


Super gorgeous!!!,


----------



## Sferics

A twilly for the jypsiere I still don't have yet


----------



## Hermeaddict

Dreaming Big said:


> B30 touch in raisin togo/prunoir matte gator RGHW


OMG!! Truly gorgeous!  Now you are making me want one! Enjoy!


----------



## Julide

mauihappyplace said:


> Full circle today! I went to pick up my cardigan ( which had to be altered—sleeves too long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493878
> 
> And look what was waiting for me still in shrink wrap
> View attachment 4493880
> View attachment 4493881
> 
> Some of you will recognize the C18 matte alligator blue marine that I turned down a few weeks ago. (partially bc it wasn’t from my SA. )Since July 5 I have had several “encounters” with this combo and today my SA and SM surprised with it... full circle


Beautiful bag, congrats! The astrologie is fantastic! Wonderful colour combo!!


----------



## phxbenzdriver

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4496654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture.


This may be THE most gorgeous bag I have ever seen...and I've seen a ton of them. Congratulations!


----------



## Julide

De sac said:


> View attachment 4496526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140 winter silk Tropiques Poinçonné.
> 
> I was half convinced on the format but after seeing here / hearing from the SA that the silk will be hard to find from now on, I went for it.
> 
> Also once I got home I realized I lost my Faubourg Rainbow CGSM somewhere in the airport  so I guess one in one out...but it was perfect ....


Congrats on your new silk! And sorry to hear that you lost your CSGM. Are they discontinuing the 140 silk?


----------



## Dreaming Big

Thank you everyone for comments and likes! I love sharing here!


Ladybaga said:


> This is gorgeous!





galliano_girl said:


> Oh lord, I think it's the most beautiful thing I've seen in my life  prunoir + raisin





Phiona88 said:


> This is so dreamy! Absolutely gorgeous!





acrowcounted said:


> Sooo pretty! Congrats!





tabbi001 said:


> Wow! So pretty!





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Super gorgeous!!!,





Hermeaddict said:


> OMG!! Truly gorgeous!  Now you are making me want one! Enjoy!





phxbenzdriver said:


> This may be THE most gorgeous bag I have ever seen...and I've seen a ton of them. Congratulations!


----------



## angelicskater16

My 1st Picotin.... Touch‼️


----------



## leuleu

angelicskater16 said:


> My 1st Picotin.... Touch‼️


This is a very classy bag. 
Which size did you buy ?


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you.... I’ve been waiting for a black Picotin for a while now. The size I got was a 22. 




leuleu said:


> This is a very classy bag.
> Which size did you buy ?


----------



## Sakura198427

My tiny haul from the VIP private sale today.  One pair of white Lisboa sandals, two Flamingo Party cotton pareos, one flamingo party silk scarf, and one red cashmere stole.  Overall, didn't find much at the sale that exited me.


----------



## boomer1234

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4496654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture.



WOW!!!


----------



## crisbac

Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir... 




And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!


----------



## nymeria

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


Everything is GORGEOUS!! Happy happy birthday and many more


----------



## crisbac

nymeria said:


> Everything is GORGEOUS!! Happy happy birthday and many more


Thank you so so much, dear nymeria!


----------



## Pokie607

angelicskater16 said:


> My 1st Picotin.... Touch‼️


Lovely bag!


----------



## Pokie607

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


He has great taste - happy birthday!


----------



## angelicskater16

Pokie607 said:


> Lovely bag!


Thank you


----------



## crisbac

Pokie607 said:


> He has great taste - happy birthday!


Thank you very much, dear Pokie607!  This time hubby had a little help because I had been trying on an Evie Noir at the boutique some days earlier.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


Wooooowwww! Happy Happy Birthday!!!!
Wonderful Evie from a wonderful DH for a wonderful lady!
Gosh, even your SA is wonderful!


----------



## crisbac

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wooooowwww! Happy Happy Birthday!!!!
> Wonderful Evie from a wonderful DH for a wonderful lady!
> Gosh, even your SA is wonderful!


 Thank you very very much, my dear TresBeauHermes!!!!  You're so kind!!  Indeed, my DH, my lovely SA and the H Team in Buenos Aires are truly wonderful! I'm so grateful!


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


A very Happy Birthday to you dear Crisbac!   And many, many happy returns of the day!  What lovely birthday surprises!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> A very Happy Birthday to you dear Crisbac!   And many, many happy returns of the day!  What lovely birthday surprises!


Thank you so so much, dear Nerja!  They were certainly big surprises!


----------



## westcoastgal

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


Happy birthday!


----------



## cerespea

New kicks


----------



## crisbac

westcoastgal said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you, dear westcoastgal!


----------



## crisbac

cerespea said:


> New kicks
> View attachment 4498479


They are lovely, cerespea!


----------



## renet

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


Happy belated birthday! 
All (both your DH, SA and of course the presents) are so lovely!


----------



## renet

angelicskater16 said:


> My 1st Picotin.... Touch‼️


Congrats! Lovely Touch Picotin!


----------



## diorrstars

Bastia Change Purse - Epsom Leather in Rose Èglantine


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> All (both your DH, SA and of course the presents) are so lovely!


Thank you very much, dear renet!  And I can't say how much I liked Un Jardin Sur Le Toit!  It's one of my top favorite perfumes now.


----------



## Ladybaga

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


Happy Belated Birthday!!! Love your goodies!
(I just purchased the same perfume! I love this fragrance.)


----------



## crisbac

Ladybaga said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!!! Love your goodies!
> (I just purchased the same perfume! I love this fragrance.)


Thanks a lot, dear Ladybaga!!!  I hadn't been able to smell Un Jardin Sur Le Toit before and it was a real discovery!  I love it, too!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


Joyeux Anniversaire my dearest friend!  So happy for you! Your new treasure is to die for   And the surprise from our lovely SA is certainly the cherry no the cake  Congratulations my lovely @crisbac !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cerespea said:


> New kicks
> View attachment 4498479


These are darling! I waws wondering what they looked like in real life. thanks for the pic!


----------



## sf_newyorker

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


Happy Birthday fellow July baby! Wonderful H gifts. You’ll reach for that Evie very often I’m thinking.


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Joyeux Anniversaire my dearest friend!  So happy for you! Your new treasure is to die for   And the surprise from our lovely SA is certainly the cherry no the cake  Congratulations my lovely @crisbac !!


Thank you very much, my dearest friend PetiteParisChic!  I'm in love with my new treasure!  And indeed, it was a huge surprise from our adorable SA! Really blessed to have her!


----------



## crisbac

sf_newyorker said:


> Happy Birthday fellow July baby! Wonderful H gifts. You’ll reach for that Evie very often I’m thinking.


Thank you so much, my dear sf_newyorker!  So happy we're fellow July babies!  You're right, I love the Evie's style, it's the perfect everyday and travel bag!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! 


renet said:


> Congrats! Lovely Touch Picotin!


----------



## Celestial RDH

cerespea said:


> New kicks
> View attachment 4498479


How do you like them? I put a request for a pair.


----------



## cerespea

Celestial RDH said:


> How do you like them? I put a request for a pair.



Love them! They are cut a little wide at the front and fit my wide feet well. The ‘wings’ at the side are whimsical yet dreamy.


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

2019 1st semester score: 25B vert cypress, apricot mini con, and amber SO 25B.

All of them with GHW except SO is brushed.


----------



## tlamdang08

On the way to airport and I have to stop at my store for  these: Paros swimsuit, my Espresso H-Deco cup ( so cute), a few extra soap bar for my son and some bonus treats for me to take on airplane Incase I needed.


----------



## kazenokazuki

My latest Calvi in Capucine evercolor


----------



## ajaxbreaker

I'm so happy to announce my latest purchase because I found my Holy Grail scarf!!!!! I've been asking for it at every Hermes store I see and finally found it in a small airport shop. I was actually looking for one of the more colorful cws but I loved this one when I tried it on. I think I'll get a lot of use out of the neutral grey tones in winter! So without further ado, here's my Grand Prix du Faubourg in gris/bleu/anthracite! I've been obsessed with this scarf for months. So happy to finally have it in my collection enjoy Gattoni's hilarious and whimsical drawings.


----------



## papertiger

De sac said:


> View attachment 4496526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140 winter silk Tropiques Poinçonné.
> 
> I was half convinced on the format but after seeing here / hearing from the SA that the silk will be hard to find from now on, I went for it.
> 
> Also once I got home I realized I lost my Faubourg Rainbow CGSM somewhere in the airport  so I guess one in one out...but it was perfect ....



It's lovey!I'm convinced 

Sooo sorry to hear about your FR CSGM, well done for taking it so philosophically


----------



## noegirl

My newest purchases. Act iii cw 15. It doesn’t exactly match Ms. RP but it’s close enough. And grey cardigan with travel pouch


----------



## gracecska

Finally gave in and bought my first Kelly from a reseller. My Kelly 28 Retourne in Etain Togo with palladium hardware. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Dany_37

gracecska said:


> Finally gave in and bought my first Kelly from a reseller. My Kelly 28 Retourne in Etain Togo with palladium hardware. Thanks for letting me share


Just gorgeous!


----------



## Danielle McD

B30 gold with phw!


----------



## gracecska

Dany_37 said:


> Just gorgeous!


Thank you so much!


----------



## momoc

I posted in the bag offer thread about this offer and I was initially leaning towards no because I thought 32 is too big for me. However my SA convinced me to go in and actually try it and after I did well...she came home with me! Along with a little twilly and the first Hermes scarf for me - can already tell it’s not gonna be the last one...


----------



## louise_elouise

Allow me to share...my k28 retourne in gold Togo w gold hardware!! I was a bit hesitant (BC who knows what other offers the future could bring!) But I realised the gold would go beautifully w my more casual outfits and it's very different to my etain k28 seller...and so far, I can already tell I'll get a ton of use from her!!


----------



## nymeria

louise_elouise said:


> Allow me to share...my k28 retourne in gold Togo w gold hardware!! I was a bit hesitant (BC who knows what other offers the future could bring!) But I realised the gold would go beautifully w my more casual outfits and it's very different to my etain k28 seller...and so far, I can already tell I'll get a ton of use from her!!


Just gorgeous!! And yes, you can be elegant and casual ant the same time. Congrats and wear her well!


----------



## louise_elouise

nymeria said:


> Just gorgeous!! And yes, you can be elegant and casual ant the same time. Congrats and wear her well!


Thank yous!! ❤️❤️


----------



## missylovebags

My Second Lindy first in size 26. Cant wait to bring her out often. I find size 30 too big for me nowadays and I'm glad I found this color just perfect for everyday bag! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Phiona88

missylovebags said:


> My Second Lindy first in size 26. Cant wait to bring her out often. I find size 30 too big for me nowadays and I'm glad I found this color just perfect for everyday bag! Thanks for letting me share



She's a cutie!


----------



## momoc

louise_elouise said:


> Allow me to share...my k28 retourne in gold Togo w gold hardware!! I was a bit hesitant (BC who knows what other offers the future could bring!) But I realised the gold would go beautifully w my more casual outfits and it's very different to my etain k28 seller...and so far, I can already tell I'll get a ton of use from her!!



We are bag...cousins! Haha. Yours is exactly what I put down as my wishlist but in the end I went with a 32 - but truly gold GHW Togo retourne is a classic combo! I went in wearing jeans and a white t-shirt - albeit a slightly dressier one - and it looked fine on me, my SA in her work formal outfit wearing it also looked very fine! I totally agree - will get a ton of use out of this versatile piece, enjoy


----------



## mcpro

louise_elouise said:


> Allow me to share...my k28 retourne in gold Togo w gold hardware!! I was a bit hesitant (BC who knows what other offers the future could bring!) But I realised the gold would go beautifully w my more casual outfits and it's very different to my etain k28 seller...and so far, I can already tell I'll get a ton of use from her!!


.    beautiful!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


Happy belated birthday dear crisbac!!!


----------



## AnnaE

Bought a couple scarves this new season, but already shared in the corresponding thread.

Picked up a CDC (Swift, rouge tomato) yesterday + a Calvi Verso in vert bosphore / rose d’Été. Sharing next to my Bastia in rose Jaipur / rose eglantine for pink comparison.


----------



## Jaaanice

DYH said:


> A bit late - here are pix of my latest addition.. (i added them in the hermes-paris thread already).
> 
> B25 vert amande ghw + Twins (which can be taken apart and used different ways)
> 
> View attachment 4494833
> View attachment 4494834
> View attachment 4494835
> View attachment 4494837


Vert Amande is soooo pretty!!!! congrats!!


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy belated birthday dear crisbac!!!


Thank you so so much, my dear Addicted to bags!!!  Cheers!!!


----------



## Summerof89

Never thought I would become obsessed with croc


----------



## Hat Trick

Summerof89 said:


> Never thought I would become obsessed with croc



Wow! So blue!


----------



## HKsai

Summerof89 said:


> Never thought I would become obsessed with croc


Cinderella sandal


----------



## Summerof89

Hat Trick said:


> Wow! So blue!


 I actually wanted j5 but these r just as pretty


----------



## momasaurus

AnnaE said:


> Bought a couple scarves this new season, but already shared in the corresponding thread.
> 
> Picked up a CDC (Swift, rouge tomato) yesterday + a Calvi Verso in vert bosphore / rose d’Été. Sharing next to my Bastia in rose Jaipur / rose eglantine for pink comparison.


Ooooh, these are lovely. Yesterday I was fondling a calvi and other things in vert bosphore (FAB color!), but if they had had this verso, I would have snatched it right up. Well done!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Some R&R back home included a visit with my lovely and most awesome SA at the Palo Alto boutique. My first trip yielded a Bastia, MD and Twilly. Going back later in the week for round two.


----------



## mp4

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4496654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture.



This is dreamy!    Congratulations!


----------



## momoc

Summerof89 said:


> Never thought I would become obsessed with croc



Ahhh this color!! So pretty. Your obsession is totally justified


----------



## crisbac

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4501003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some R&R back home included a visit with my lovely and most awesome SA at the Palo Alto boutique. My first trip yielded a Bastia, MD and Twilly. Going back later in the week for round two.


Everything is so lovely!  Congratulations, dear sf_newyorker!


----------



## renet

Received Chevre Bastia Verso in Vert Bosphore/Rose D’Ete as a gift from DH.


----------



## Summerof89

momoc said:


> Ahhh this color!! So pretty. Your obsession is totally justified


I also saw on display the same coloured birkin 30 with ghw, too bad my bank would never allow it. What a shame


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Received Chevre Bastia Verso in Vert Bosphore/Rose D’Ete as a gift from DH.


It's lovely!  Big congrats, dear renet!


----------



## renet

crisbac said:


> It's lovely!  Big congrats, dear renet!


Thanks dear crisbac! 
Love Vert Bosphore! It is difficult to describe the actual color, green with hint of blue?


----------



## JA_UK

As well as the porcelain homewares I recently posted in the clubhouse thread, I also managed to acquire a few more items


----------



## Celestial RDH

JA_UK said:


> As well as the porcelain homewares I recently posted in the clubhouse thread, I also managed to acquire a few more items
> View attachment 4501979
> View attachment 4501978
> View attachment 4501980
> View attachment 4501976
> View attachment 4501983
> View attachment 4501981
> View attachment 4501975
> View attachment 4501982


May I have the name of this Twilly? Thanks!


----------



## JA_UK

Celestial RDH said:


> May I have the name of this Twilly? Thanks!


It's the Jungle Love rainbow twilly


----------



## Notorious Pink

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4496654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture.


Stunning


----------



## Notorious Pink

crisbac said:


> Late reveal, but so happy!  Birthday present from my DH: Evie 29 Noir...
> View attachment 4498148
> 
> View attachment 4498149
> 
> And a huge surprise from my adorable SA and the Buenos Aires Hermès Team: Un Jardin Sur Le Toit and flowers!
> View attachment 4498152
> 
> View attachment 4498153
> 
> View attachment 4498154


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lingnanmax said:


> 2019 1st semester score: 25B vert cypress, apricot mini con, and amber SO 25B.
> 
> All of them with GHW except SO is brushed.


wow wow wow!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Summerof89 said:


> Never thought I would become obsessed with croc


That color is soooooo gorgeous


----------



## CMilly

JA_UK said:


> As well as the porcelain homewares I recently posted in the clubhouse thread, I also managed to acquire a few more items
> View attachment 4501979
> View attachment 4501978
> View attachment 4501980
> View attachment 4501976
> View attachment 4501983
> View attachment 4501981
> View attachment 4501975
> View attachment 4501982


Beautiful but I really love the hat!!!


----------



## crisbac

Notorious Pink said:


> Happy birthday!!!


Thank you very much, dear Notorious Pink!!!


----------



## Marmotte

Avalon Pillow PM
JB my Siberian kitty loves it already!


watermark is my IG account


----------



## foxyqt

As promised in the bag offers thread, I’m so excited to share photos of my newest Baby B25! Rose Pourpre Togo w/ PHW


----------



## Marmotte

Jungle Love Rainbow in Beige


----------



## MightyBigRed

Marmotte said:


> Jungle Love Rainbow in Beige
> View attachment 4503527



Love this colourway and your kitty is


----------



## Sferics




----------



## WillstarveforLV

H clic clac bracelet in gris macadam in GHW purchased in Toronto bo
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 utique


----------



## iferodi

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4503695



Love this colorway! May I ask the name of the twilly/reference code #?


----------



## sf_newyorker

Welcoming into my family the workhorse noir Halzan 31.


----------



## crisbac

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4503916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcoming into my family the workhorse noir Halzan 31.


 Gorgeous, dear sf_newyorker! I love it in noir!  Huge congrats!


----------



## sf_newyorker

crisbac said:


> Gorgeous, dear sf_newyorker! I love it in noir!  Huge congrats!


Thank you, dear crisbac!


----------



## the_comfortista

Just bought this beauty! B25 swift leather, in the color biscuit. I wasn’t planning on buying a bag anytime soon, but the color was just so lovely and the price was good. Can’t believe I pulled the trigger!


----------



## fluffyhamster12

the_comfortista said:


> Just bought this beauty! B25 swift leather, in the color biscuit. I wasn’t planning on buying a bag anytime soon, but the color was just so lovely and the price was good. Can’t believe I pulled the trigger!
> View attachment 4504277


Congrats! Please post mod shots when you get it — I’ve seen it on fashionphile and am happy it went to a PF’er (for a very good price!)


----------



## louise_elouise

the_comfortista said:


> Just bought this beauty! B25 swift leather, in the color biscuit. I wasn’t planning on buying a bag anytime soon, but the color was just so lovely and the price was good. Can’t believe I pulled the trigger!
> View attachment 4504277


oh man this looks AMAZING!!! please do post some mod shots, super eager to see


----------



## Sferics

iferodi said:


> Love this colorway! May I ask the name of the twilly/reference code #?



Thank you! 
I am so sorry but I bought it preloved and there is no sticker anymore on the little box


----------



## mcpro




----------



## crisbac

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4504822
> View attachment 4504823


I love everything in your pics, dear mcpro!  Great additions!


----------



## mcpro

crisbac said:


> I love everything in your pics, dear mcpro!  Great additions!



thank you!    thought I'll be behave for a while.... just can't resist.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> thank you!    thought I'll be behave for a while.... just can't resist.


Who can resist Mauve sylvestre?


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Who can resist Mauve sylvestre?


Declined C18. I must be crazy right?


----------



## GoldFish8

periogirl28 said:


> Declined C18. I must be crazy right?


Nah... however, if you declined a mauve S mini Kelly... then yep. You batty


----------



## HereToLearn

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4504822
> View attachment 4504823



I absolutely love your scarf!  Could you please tell me the name?  I haven’t seen it before, and I’ve been scouting out - and buying scarves - regularly for a long time. Can’t believe I missed seeing this one!


----------



## mcpro

HereToLearn said:


> I absolutely love your scarf!  Could you please tell me the name?  I haven’t seen it before, and I’ve been scouting out - and buying scarves - regularly for a long time. Can’t believe I missed seeing this one!



It’s new just came out this week Un Jardin sur Le Toit ..  it’s my fav , reminds me of the appointment system in Paris  .. can’t believe my profile pic came alive


----------



## periogirl28

GoldFish8 said:


> Nah... however, if you declined a mauve S mini Kelly... then yep. You batty


Well... hmmm


----------



## azukitea

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4504822
> View attachment 4504823


Nice is the 45x45 the FSH building also this season?


----------



## mcpro

azukitea said:


> Nice is the 45x45 the FSH building also this season?



That’s what I’m hoping for !


----------



## Meta

azukitea said:


> Nice is the 45x45 the FSH building also this season?


The Jardin sur le Toit is for FW19. The various cw has been posted on the seasonal silk thread here.


----------



## azukitea

Meta said:


> The Jardin sur le Toit is for FW19. The various cw has been posted on the seasonal silk thread here.


Thank you


----------



## Dailis

Herbag Zip 31 noir in coated canvas


----------



## azukitea

lispired said:


> Herbag Zip 31 noir in coated canvas



Very nice, the sheen of coated canvas goes so well with the subtleness of the country cowhide


----------



## DR2014

My new Kelly!  I’m so excited!! Gold with ghw, togo, 32cm


----------



## lulilu

periogirl28 said:


> Declined C18. I must be crazy right?





GoldFish8 said:


> Nah... however, if you declined a mauve S mini Kelly... then yep. You batty





periogirl28 said:


> Well... hmmm



Are you going to say exactly what it was you declined?


----------



## mcpro

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4505615
> View attachment 4505616
> View attachment 4505617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly!  I’m so excited!! Gold with ghw, togo, 32cm



congrats!!  If I get this color combo I'm done ......   such a classic......


----------



## DR2014

mcpro said:


> congrats!!  If I get this color combo I'm done ......   such a classic......


Thank you, mcpro!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4505615
> View attachment 4505616
> View attachment 4505617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly!  I’m so excited!! Gold with ghw, togo, 32cm


It is dreamy!! Congrats!


----------



## crisbac

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4505615
> View attachment 4505616
> View attachment 4505617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly!  I’m so excited!! Gold with ghw, togo, 32cm


It's so beautiful!!!  Huge congratularions, dear DR2014!!


----------



## LynhVy

Just got this beauty! ❤️


----------



## DR2014

crisbac said:


> It's so beautiful!!!  Huge congratularions, dear DR2014!!


Thank you so much, dear crisbac!!


----------



## DR2014

Dextersmom said:


> It is dreamy!! Congrats!


And thanks again, Dextersmom!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lulilu said:


> Are you going to say exactly what it was you declined?


She declined a C18 in Mauve Sylvester dear.
If you look at the posts above they were discussing who can resist MS and she said she declined a C18


----------



## Livia1

DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4505615
> View attachment 4505616
> View attachment 4505617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly!  I’m so excited!! Gold with ghw, togo, 32cm




What a beauty!
Many congrats.


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> She declined a C18 in Mauve Sylvester dear.
> If you look at the posts above they were discussing who can resist MS and she said she declined a C18


----------



## Ceeje89

foxyqt said:


> As promised in the bag offers thread, I’m so excited to share photos of my newest Baby B25! Rose Pourpre Togo w/ PHW
> 
> View attachment 4503388
> 
> View attachment 4503387
> 
> View attachment 4503386
> 
> View attachment 4503385


She’s stunning!


----------



## the_comfortista

fluffyhamster12 said:


> Congrats! Please post mod shots when you get it — I’ve seen it on fashionphile and am happy it went to a PF’er (for a very good price!)





louise_elouise said:


> oh man this looks AMAZING!!! please do post some mod shots, super eager to see



Here are some shots! I can’t stop looking at it!






The color is called Biscuit, but it actually reminds me of a delicious cold coffee I once had.


----------



## MsAli

momasaurus said:


> This is beautiful! Love the contrast stitching. Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## MsAli

Celestial RDH said:


> I got wings! So happy with these pumps. I went to the store to pick up a rain jacket; right before I left, SS told me a shipment just came in and she saw the pumps that I requested. I asked my SS to keep an eye on them as soon as I saw them on TPF. They are made of suede and cost $800. Don't ask me about comfort, you don't wear a pair of pumps for that matter. LOL! I wear flats and sneakers most of the time; haven't worn heels for years, but for these pumps, I'll bear the pain(they are not that bad, really).
> View attachment 4490769
> View attachment 4490770
> View attachment 4490771
> View attachment 4490772


I just saw these! Love them!


----------



## MsAli

Gotthebug said:


> View attachment 4490941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, after about a four year wait, a B30 in Novillo. My very first Birkin. I said yes!


Gorgeous! My first was Novillo, too! I looove that leather! Congratulations


----------



## MsAli

theVirginienne said:


> Still pinching myself over this one!! My new to me Barenia Ebene B25. Utter perfection, lol please excuse me if you see me posting like mad on the B25 and Barenia threads!! I’m just so in love with this little beauty


Congratulations on your special B!


----------



## MsAli

Greendragon said:


> Finally, she came to me like a dream Black B30 RGHW ... thanks to let me share .
> ( sorry to not take those plastic off before took pics but will take them off now )


Wow! Nice haul!


----------



## MsAli

mauihappyplace said:


> Full circle today! I went to pick up my cardigan ( which had to be altered—sleeves too long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493878
> 
> And look what was waiting for me still in shrink wrap
> View attachment 4493880
> View attachment 4493881
> 
> Some of you will recognize the C18 matte alligator blue marine that I turned down a few weeks ago. (partially bc it wasn’t from my SA. )Since July 5 I have had several “encounters” with this combo and today my SA and SM surprised with it... full circle


Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## MsAli

Phiona88 said:


> Sorry to keep you waiting! Wore it for the first time last night


Love!!!


----------



## MsAli

Dreaming Big said:


> B30 touch in raisin togo/prunoir matte gator RGHW


WOW! Beautiful!


----------



## MsAli

lingnanmax said:


> 2019 1st semester score: 25B vert cypress, apricot mini con, and amber SO 25B.
> 
> All of them with GHW except SO is brushed.


You had an amazing semester!!


----------



## MsAli

Danielle McD said:


> B30 gold with phw!


Looooove this combo!


----------



## MsAli

louise_elouise said:


> Allow me to share...my k28 retourne in gold Togo w gold hardware!! I was a bit hesitant (BC who knows what other offers the future could bring!) But I realised the gold would go beautifully w my more casual outfits and it's very different to my etain k28 seller...and so far, I can already tell I'll get a ton of use from her!!


This was an amazing offer! A true classic you’ll use a LOT! Congratulations!


----------



## MsAli

foxyqt said:


> As promised in the bag offers thread, I’m so excited to share photos of my newest Baby B25! Rose Pourpre Togo w/ PHW
> 
> View attachment 4503388
> 
> View attachment 4503387
> 
> View attachment 4503386
> 
> View attachment 4503385


Gorgeous combo! (I’m biased, we’re bag twins lol)


----------



## MsAli

the_comfortista said:


> Just bought this beauty! B25 swift leather, in the color biscuit. I wasn’t planning on buying a bag anytime soon, but the color was just so lovely and the price was good. Can’t believe I pulled the trigger!
> View attachment 4504277


Good choice! Very nice!



lispired said:


> Herbag Zip 31 noir in coated canvas


I love Herbags!



DR2014 said:


> View attachment 4505615
> View attachment 4505616
> View attachment 4505617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Kelly!  I’m so excited!! Gold with ghw, togo, 32cm


GORGEOUS!! Congratulations!


----------



## eckw

My very first piece of Hermes fine jewellery


----------



## tlamdang08

eckw said:


> View attachment 4506618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first piece of Hermes fine jewellery


Beautiful


----------



## QuelleFromage

My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30


----------



## Marmotte

First H ring


----------



## noegirl

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30




Oh my.... simply stunning and has me so excited to get my SO


----------



## Cygne18

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30


She is magnificent, @QuelleFromage! What color is the interior? Thank you so much for sharing! Stunnning.


----------



## QuelleFromage

noegirl said:


> Oh my.... simply stunning and has me so excited to get my SO



Thank you! The bag came out better than I could have hoped!



Cygne18 said:


> She is magnificent, @QuelleFromage! What color is the interior? Thank you so much for sharing! Stunnning.


Thank you so much ❤️ The interior is Rouge H and the stitching is Graphite.


----------



## nymeria

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30


Truly gorgeous! The sheen on that chevre is TDF. I have always been equivocal about contrast stitching ( except with barenia!) but this is stunning and SO classy- you may have converted me. Enjoy!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30


Beautiful bag and a very eye-catching guitar in the background as well!!


----------



## CMilly

A reversible belt for DH and a Bastia. Waiting on some wish list items to arrive!


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30


Great bag!


----------



## QuelleFromage

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Beautiful bag and a very eye-catching guitar in the background as well!!



Thank you! Yes, that is a great guitar.



westcoastgal said:


> Great bag!



Thank you! I love it even more than I hoped, and it only took three months!


----------



## noegirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you! Yes, that is a great guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love it even more than I hoped, and it only took three months!




3 months?!?! Oh wow. Maybe mine will be here soon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## craielover

eckw said:


> View attachment 4506618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first piece of Hermes fine jewellery


Love it! And congratulations!


----------



## QuelleFromage

noegirl said:


> 3 months?!?! Oh wow. Maybe mine will be here soon! Fingers crossed!


I was floored! So was my SA. To date I have never had a special order take less than a year and a half, usually two years. I hope yours comes in very soon


----------



## tlamdang08

My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️


----------



## DR2014

MsAli said:


> Good choice! Very nice!
> 
> 
> I love Herbags!
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!! Congratulations!


Thank you, MsAli!


----------



## GoldFish8

tlamdang08 said:


> My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️


Omg congrats!!! Love this bag so much! How did you feel when you saw the PHW? Also love the shorts!!! Are they leather? Super cute


----------



## tlamdang08

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg congrats!!! Love this bag so much! How did you feel when you saw the PHW? Also love the shorts!!! Are they leather? Super cute


My DH FaceTime me, I wasn’t in US. I love it. I have many PHW that’s why I love to have GHW this time 
I don’t know what the material of the shorts are, but I love the style. I haven’t tried it on yet. Will be back in the US about two weeks and I think the first thing I will do is try on the shorts and give Mrs B30 a coffee time


----------



## renet

tlamdang08 said:


> My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️


Huge congrats, dear tlamdang08!  I’m in awe to see your new B!


----------



## Possum

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30


Gorgeous! Congratulations on your beautiful SO @QuelleFromage


----------



## Possum

tlamdang08 said:


> My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️


Congrats on your black beauty @tlamdang08. Palladium all the way!


----------



## WKN

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you! Yes, that is a great guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love it even more than I hoped, and it only took three months!


Congratulations - she is divine (and I am sure, light as well!)… I had an SO - K28 in chevre - black with graphite stitching - bleu saphir interior - I was prepped that I may only get it in 2021 but you have given me a glimmer of hope (just a glimmer as with Hermes you'll never know). I hope I will get mine soon. In the meantime, I will settle for ogling at everyone else's bags including yours.


----------



## craielover

tlamdang08 said:


> My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️


Congratulations! And love your shorts!


----------



## tlamdang08

renet said:


> Huge congrats, dear tlamdang08!  I’m in awe to see your new B!





Possum said:


> Congrats on your black beauty @tlamdang08. Palladium all the way!





kleider said:


> Congratulations! And love your shorts!


Thank you Ladies 
And all the Like


----------



## noegirl

QuelleFromage said:


> I was floored! So was my SA. To date I have never had a special order take less than a year and a half, usually two years. I hope yours comes in very soon



H is so unpredictable lately. Mine is noir with brushed ghw with malachite interior and no contrast stitching so we shall see! 



tlamdang08 said:


> My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️



Omg gorgeous!!!! Congrats dear! Can’t wait to see her in action. 



WKN said:


> Congratulations - she is divine (and I am sure, light as well!)… I had an SO - K28 in chevre - black with graphite stitching - bleu saphir interior - I was prepped that I may only get it in 2021 but you have given me a glimmer of hope (just a glimmer as with Hermes you'll never know). I hope I will get mine soon. In the meantime, I will settle for ogling at everyone else's bags including yours.



I was thinking the same for my chèvre b30.


----------



## nymeria

tlamdang08 said:


> My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️


Just magnificent. That box shine.....


----------



## tlamdang08

noegirl said:


> H is so unpredictable lately. Mine is noir with brushed ghw with malachite interior and no contrast stitching so we shall see!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg gorgeous!!!! Congrats dear! Can’t wait to see her in action.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same for my chèvre b30.





nymeria said:


> Just magnificent. That box shine.....


Thanks Ladies, I can’t wait to put her in action


----------



## chic celebrations

I recently purchased a preloved 35 swift craie and I absolutely love it! 
I’ve had pristine birkins in the past and I have to admit I was scared to use them...... but this pre loved Craie is marked and in no condition to be resold, so with that in mind I use it ALL the time without worry or guilt
It goes with everything, and just makes me smile.


----------



## chic celebrations

Here she is


----------



## lulilu

^^^ you should also post this photo in the floopy bag thread.


----------



## WKN

tlamdang08 said:


> My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️


How's the wear so far? Is it heavy?


----------



## QuelleFromage

WKN said:


> Congratulations - she is divine (and I am sure, light as well!)… I had an SO - K28 in chevre - black with graphite stitching - bleu saphir interior - I was prepped that I may only get it in 2021 but you have given me a glimmer of hope (just a glimmer as with Hermes you'll never know). I hope I will get mine soon. In the meantime, I will settle for ogling at everyone else's bags including yours.



Yes, the bag's incredibly light. That's one of the reasons I ordered it....I have a spectacular B35 Togo but a smaller lighter option is so great!
We will be almost bag twins when your SO arrives....I have a K28 noir chèvre with bleu saphir interior but the stitching is cobalt.  I love it 



noegirl said:


> H is so unpredictable lately. Mine is noir with brushed ghw with malachite interior and no contrast stitching so we shall see!
> 
> Omg gorgeous!!!! Congrats dear! Can’t wait to see her in action.
> 
> I was thinking the same for my chèvre b30.



It seems that Birkins take much less time than Kellys so if this chèvre B30 took three months I am very hopeful for yours!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

chic celebrations said:


> Here she is


I LOVE this!! Enjoy carefree living with this beauty!


----------



## crisbac

chic celebrations said:


> Here she is


She is lovely, dear chic celebrations!


----------



## azukitea

tlamdang08 said:


> My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️



Congrats @tlamdang08  That's exactly how I thought it would have turned out! The shine on the box leather is the best (hands down) and as I said it is a perfect match with PHW.

I have B30 in swift, (noir/PHW)) so it is like ur box, just a bit more relaxed  as swift is softer. I have been using it every where, for work, supermarkets, quick errands to post office, for fast food LOL 

Black with PHW is modern, understated and chic, as it can be dressed up or down


----------



## HKsai

chic celebrations said:


> Here she is


Gorgeous! May I ask how did you get H to provide a lock with leather covering the lock itself. I know they do it for exotic but I really want mine to have leather cover as well. I’m nervous hanging the lock that they provided will scratch my bag.


----------



## chicinthecity777

HKsai said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask how did you get H to provide a lock with leather covering the lock itself. I know they do it for exotic but I really want mine to have leather cover as well. I’m nervous hanging the lock that they provided will scratch my bag.


Some lighter coloured bags e.g. white or craie, have leather covered  lock by default.


----------



## HKsai

chicinthecity777 said:


> Some lighter coloured bags e.g. white or craie, have leather covered turn lock by default.


Argh I wish they do that for dark color bags too.


----------



## tlamdang08

WKN said:


> How's the wear so far? Is it heavy?


I will let you know in two weeks when I am home.


azukitea said:


> Congrats @tlamdang08  That's exactly how I thought it would have turned out! The shine on the box leather is the best (hands down) and as I said it is a perfect match with PHW.
> 
> I have B30 in swift, (noir/PHW)) so it is like ur box, just a bit more relaxed  as swift is softer. I have been using it every where, for work, supermarkets, quick errands to post office, for fast food LOL
> 
> Black with PHW is modern, understated and chic, as it can be dressed up or down


Because I had Noir Togo B25 PHW, so I was so excited to know that I had a chance to get GHW on Noir Box B30.
Anyway, I thank you for your inputs, can't wait to put her into action


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Onthego

chicinthecity777 said:


> Some lighter coloured bags e.g. white or craie, have leather covered  lock by default.


Oh I wish my Craie B had a covered lock. It does not.


----------



## Onthego

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30


Spectacular! Now you have a bag set, right?
Kelly and Birkin chevre noir.
Beautiful. Congrats. Only 3 months, WOW.


----------



## Onthego

Wanted to share. I think this is so cute. And another way is to let it be one long chain with the Kelly charm hanging. Love it.


----------



## crisbac

Onthego said:


> View attachment 4508119
> View attachment 4508118
> 
> Wanted to share. I think this is so cute. And another way is to let it be one long chain with the Kelly charm hanging. Love it.


Really cute, dear Onthego!  Congratulations!  And great ideas for the chain!


----------



## Lec8504

B25 blue azur and the twillies that she’s wearing


----------



## baggirl1986

Lec8504 said:


> B25 blue azur and the twillies that she’s wearing


Beautiful twilly&birkin color combo!


----------



## azukitea

tlamdang08 said:


> I will let you know in two weeks when I am home.
> 
> Because I had Noir Togo B25 PHW, so I was so excited to know that I had a chance to get GHW on Noir Box B30.
> Anyway, I thank you for your inputs, can't wait to put her into action



I see I would think the same if I were in your shoes. I have a noir b25 too and it is ghw! We both think the same  and we are almost bag twins


----------



## Hat Trick

WKN said:


> Congratulations - she is divine (and I am sure, light as well!)… I had an SO - K28 in chevre - black with graphite stitching - bleu saphir interior - I was prepped that I may only get it in 2021 but you have given me a glimmer of hope (just a glimmer as with Hermes you'll never know). I hope I will get mine soon. In the meantime, I will settle for ogling at everyone else's bags including yours.



That sounds like a lovely combination.


----------



## WKN

Hat Trick said:


> That sounds like a lovely combination.


Thank you! Now, I just have to pray that I will ever get it!


----------



## eliwon

First time in this thread - loving all the beautiful H stuff posted here! DHL just delivered this - collected Cadenas for a few years, aiming at getting one from each year, plus the ltd editions, all in PHW apart from the bicoloured lantern, sunflower and the lion. This snail proved very elusive, common in GHW, but nigh on impossible to hunt down in PHW. Finally turned up from a lovely Japanese seller, and innearly perfect condition. Eventually, they will all end up in a wall mounted display case to be enjoyed


----------



## mcpro

Finally got my hand on this...


----------



## thebagqueen

eckw said:


> View attachment 4506618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first piece of Hermes fine jewellery



So beautiful!!!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Izmir sandals in Noisette calfskin.


----------



## craielover

Lec8504 said:


> B25 blue azur and the twillies that she’s wearing


Very lovely pairing!


----------



## QuelleFromage

eliwon said:


> View attachment 4508528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time in this thread - loving all the beautiful H stuff posted here! DHL just delivered this - collected Cadenas for a few years, aiming at getting one from each year, plus the ltd editions, all in PHW apart from the bicoloured lantern, sunflower and the lion. This snail proved very elusive, common in GHW, but nigh on impossible to hunt down in PHW. Finally turned up from a lovely Japanese seller, and innearly perfect condition. Eventually, they will all end up in a wall mounted display case to be enjoyed


Love cadenas! What a fabulous thing to collect. I only have a few but love them. Congrats!


----------



## baggirl1986

mcpro said:


> Finally got my hand on this...
> 
> View attachment 4508555
> View attachment 4508556


WOW the color!!! ahhhh


----------



## eliwon

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My gold tone Kelly pendant in silver



Is this one of the new Curiosite pendants - i.e. no opening the handle like the cadenas?


----------



## DR2014

mcpro said:


> Finally got my hand on this...
> 
> View attachment 4508555
> View attachment 4508556


mcpro, we are twins on this calvi!!  Mysore and lime, yes?


----------



## Joyceshing

the_comfortista said:


> Here are some shots! I can’t stop looking at it!
> 
> View attachment 4506374
> View attachment 4506373
> View attachment 4506372
> 
> 
> The color is called Biscuit, but it actually reminds me of a delicious cold coffee I once had.


Nice biscuit / coffee! I can see a white thread, is it for the lock?


----------



## Birkinitis

My new black with gold Evelyne 111 29, orange 7 RP insert arrived from France yesterday. The Evelyne has the potential to be a great travel bag if Clemence  is not too perishable. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's nice to have a adjustable shoulder strap that  long enough for comfortable crossbody and hands-free use.


----------



## jayeoh

the_comfortista said:


> Here are some shots! I can’t stop looking at it!
> 
> View attachment 4506374
> View attachment 4506373
> View attachment 4506372
> 
> 
> The color is called Biscuit, but it actually reminds me of a delicious cold coffee I once had.


Gorgeous! Looks fabulous on you! Enjoy her


----------



## QuelleFromage

Birkinitis said:


> My new black with gold Evelyne 111 29, orange 7 RP insert arrived from France yesterday. The Evelyne has the potential to be a great travel bag if Clemence  is not too perishable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4509042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to have a adjustable shoulder strap that  long enough for comfortable crossbody and hands-free use.


Clemence is practically indestructible.


----------



## hopiko

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30


Gorgeous! Enjoy her!


----------



## krawford

So lovely!


----------



## the_comfortista

Joyceshing said:


> Nice biscuit / coffee! I can see a white thread, is it for the lock?



That’s the tag of the company that I purchased the bag from. Good eye!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

tlamdang08 said:


> My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️


Omg. So gorgeous! Is this a push offer because I have not heard of anyone getting a BBB 30 in a store recently.  did you get this in the US or overseas? TIA


----------



## renet

krawford said:


> View attachment 4509326
> View attachment 4509325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely!


This is so lovely, krawford.


----------



## tlamdang08

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Omg. So gorgeous! Is this a push offer because I have not heard of anyone getting a BBB 30 in a store recently.  did you get this in the US or overseas? TIA


Thank you . I am not sure it is a PO or not, and we live in US.


----------



## kazenokazuki

Was waiting for all the items to arrive! My new Picotin 18 which I purchased in early July (deep blue with anemone under the handle), a new twilly, and a new insert!


----------



## leuleu

JA_UK said:


> As well as the porcelain homewares I recently posted in the clubhouse thread, I also managed to acquire a few more items
> View attachment 4501979
> View attachment 4501978
> View attachment 4501980
> View attachment 4501976
> View attachment 4501983
> View attachment 4501981
> View attachment 4501975
> View attachment 4501982


Please, what's the name of these beautiful sandals ?


----------



## craielover

kazenokazuki said:


> Was waiting for all the items to arrive! My new Picotin 18 which I purchased in early July (deep blue with anemone under the handle), a new twilly, and a new insert!


Great choice! Love your twill and the insert beautifully matches your bag! 
Would love a report how you like your maitai insert with your picotin if possible.


----------



## JA_UK

leuleu said:


> Please, what's the name of these beautiful sandals ?



They are actually men’s sandals called Izmir good for people like me who's feet are too big and wide for Oran’s


----------



## marcvan

My first Picotin 18 in Hermes’ Fall 2019 new color, Vert Bosphore in PHW. It’s hard to capture the true tone, but it’s so beautiful in person ☺️


----------



## eliwon

QuelleFromage said:


> Love cadenas! What a fabulous thing to collect. I only have a few but love them. Congrats!



Thank you, QuelleFromage - collecting them has been a project and a labour of love, a few missing out experiences and a few at extortionate prices - now on to find another project


----------



## momoc

marcvan said:


> My first Picotin 18 in Hermes’ Fall 2019 new color, Vert Bosphore in PHW. It’s hard to capture the true tone, but it’s so beautiful in person ☺️



The more I see this color the more I think it is amazing! Congrats on your new treasure


----------



## girlbag

tlamdang08 said:


> My new B is here. Thank you everyone for your inputs. Have a nice day ❤️


Beautiful bag


----------



## Joyceshing

To start a day with my new lovely rodeos


----------



## peppers90

Finally my first Twillaine!


----------



## HKsai

peppers90 said:


> Finally my first Twillaine!
> 
> View attachment 4511093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511094
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511095


This outfit is fierce!!!! 

May I ask what color of B is that?


----------



## mauihappyplace

peppers90 said:


> Finally my first Twillaine!
> 
> View attachment 4511093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511094
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511095


Love this print I have it also!!


----------



## peppers90

HKsai said:


> This outfit is fierce!!!!
> 
> May I ask what color of B is that?



Thank you HK!  It is Capucine 25cm



mauihappyplace said:


> Love this print I have it also!!



Thanks mauihappyplace!  It’s a great print isn’t it ♥️


----------



## girlbag

Joyceshing said:


> To start a day with my new lovely rodeos


Rodeo match the design in your lindy handle. Beautiful. Your lindy is also beautiful. What leather is your lindy?


----------



## GoldFish8

momoc said:


> The more I see this color the more I think it is amazing! Congrats on your new treasure


I wasn’t sure about this color at first but I am really loving this color! It can look kinda green in some lightings and almost dark blue in other lightings. I wouldn’t mind this in a B or even a mini K.


----------



## CottonCandy502

Picked up this beauty today


----------



## momoc

GoldFish8 said:


> I wasn’t sure about this color at first but I am really loving this color! It can look kinda green in some lightings and almost dark blue in other lightings. I wouldn’t mind this in a B or even a mini K.



Totally agree! It's this whole green-blue chameleon thing that's interesting me too.


----------



## girlbag

My first B


----------



## nymeria

girlbag said:


> My first B


The Jonathan leather really is special- its just gorgeous


----------



## girlbag

nymeria said:


> The Jonathan leather really is special- its just gorgeous


Thank you. At first I am hesitant to get it because I am afraid that it is sensitive like swift but my lovely SA told it's not.


----------



## fabuleux

girlbag said:


> My first B


Lovely bag!


----------



## fabuleux

CottonCandy502 said:


> Picked up this beauty today


Looks fab!


----------



## leechiyong

girlbag said:


> My first B


Breathtaking!


----------



## baggirl1986

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in Vegas for a preplanned vacation with my DH so of course I stopped by to see my SA at the H store. I had told my SA that I was coming and asked for a couple of items to be transferred in for me. When I got there today, my SA surprised me with the receipt of my first special order! Here is my new Birkin 25 Rose Azalea in Clemence leather, Malachite interior, tonal stitching, and shiny silver hardware! I also bought the Animapolis Twillies to match. I’m so excited and can’t believe my SA kept this a secret from me. Best way ever to start a semester!
> 
> View attachment 4477776
> View attachment 4477777


a true beauty!


----------



## baggirl1986

AveryJane said:


> My first exotic skin purchase
> Mosaique 24 lizard ombré
> View attachment 4473620


WOW!


----------



## baggirl1986

MDNYC said:


> My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love


Beauty!


----------



## lemontart

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30



This is beautiful! Congrats! and it only took 3 months!!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

peppers90 said:


> Finally my first Twillaine!
> 
> View attachment 4511093
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511094
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511095


Smokin’!


----------



## westcoastgal

MDNYC said:


> My first birkin bag B30 Bleu nuit rose gold. I'm in love


Gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

girlbag said:


> My first B


This is one stunning bag!!! CONGRATS!!!!
That leather look so amazing. Is it toffee color or????
After you wear her for a while please report back on how it's holding up for you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CottonCandy502 said:


> Picked up this beauty today


(((Faints)))


----------



## craielover

girlbag said:


> My first B


Love the new jonathan leather! Is it a 25 or 30?


----------



## Ruxby

Gold Ardennes Evelyne GM I
I also got a Samorga liner to keep her company


----------



## girlbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is one stunning bag!!! CONGRATS!!!!
> That leather look so amazing. Is it toffee color or????
> After you wear her for a while please report back on how it's holding up for you!


Thanks you. It is GOLD color. It is a little lighter in jonathan  compare to togo leather .


----------



## girlbag

kleider said:


> Love the new jonathan leather! Is it a 25 or 30?


Jonathan in gold color is amazing. This B is B30 in gold GHW


----------



## Joyceshing

girlbag said:


> Rodeo match the design in your lindy handle. Beautiful. Your lindy is also beautiful. What leather is your lindy?


Thanks girlbag! She is swift (*^_^*)


----------



## Joyceshing

girlbag said:


> My first B


Congrats! Nice B and rodeo (#^.^#)


----------



## fatcat2523

After waiting for almost 3 years, it finally arrived for my mom. Luckily it made it as I was told Mysore is not longer offered for B or K Retourné even for SO.


----------



## craielover

girlbag said:


> Jonathan in gold color is amazing. This B is B30 in gold GHW


Thank you and congratulations again!


----------



## Sferics

My new to me workbag* - *I'm overjoyed!


----------



## Marmotte

May I present you Queen B 
B30 Togo Etain RGHW







My new SA managed to get my dream bag just 1 month after we met.
I’m so happy to have scored this beauty as my first H bag!


----------



## Marmotte

B30 Togo Etain RGHW


----------



## ayc

Marmotte said:


> May I present you Queen B
> B30 Togo Etain RGHW
> 
> View attachment 4512687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512686
> 
> 
> My new SA managed to get my dream bag just 1 month after we met.
> I’m so happy to have scored this beauty as my first H bag!


Gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fatcat2523 said:


> After waiting for almost 3 years, it finally arrived for my mom. Luckily it made it as I was told Mysore is not longer offered for B or K Retourné even for SO.


it's gorgepus dear! Gris perle/rose poupre?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Marmotte said:


> B30 Togo Etain RGHW
> 
> View attachment 4512691
> View attachment 4512692
> View attachment 4512693


stunning!!!! super congrats!


----------



## leuleu

Marmotte said:


> May I present you Queen B
> B30 Togo Etain RGHW
> 
> View attachment 4512687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512686
> 
> 
> My new SA managed to get my dream bag just 1 month after we met.
> I’m so happy to have scored this beauty as my first H bag!


I think you can say "bye bye" to your "week-end" SA.
The bag is gorgeous and RG is perfect with étain.


----------



## westcoastgal

Marmotte said:


> B30 Togo Etain RGHW
> 
> View attachment 4512691
> View attachment 4512692
> View attachment 4512693


Really gorgeous. Many congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

Marmotte said:


> B30 Togo Etain RGHW
> 
> View attachment 4512691
> View attachment 4512692
> View attachment 4512693


Such a great color combo. Congrats!


----------



## Awillow

Marmotte said:


> May I present you Queen B
> B30 Togo Etain RGHW
> 
> View attachment 4512687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512686
> 
> 
> My new SA managed to get my dream bag just 1 month after we met.
> I’m so happy to have scored this beauty as my first H bag!



Congratulations! Lovely!


----------



## nymeria

Marmotte said:


> B30 Togo Etain RGHW
> 
> View attachment 4512691
> View attachment 4512692
> View attachment 4512693


Gorgeous!! This years etain is really special.


----------



## fatcat2523

Israeli_Flava said:


> it's gorgepus dear! Gris perle/rose poupre?


Thank you. Yes, it is Gris Perle with RP


----------



## Gal4Dior

Marmotte said:


> May I present you Queen B
> B30 Togo Etain RGHW
> 
> View attachment 4512687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4512686
> 
> 
> My new SA managed to get my dream bag just 1 month after we met.
> I’m so happy to have scored this beauty as my first H bag!


Unbelievable!! Beautiful bag!  Congrats!! 

May I ask how your fabulous SA was able to get the bag for you after I month? I assume your store had a long history of your purchases!


----------



## Lightsandcities

Hunted for this k32 in Ardennes for about a year. Using it for a vacation right now and it is fuss free!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Lightsandcities said:


> Hunted for this k32 in Ardennes for about a year. Using it for a vacation right now and it is fuss free!


Almost twins ! My noir Ardennes Sellier is a 35...she makes me stand taller and maybe strut a little - it’s the least one can do ! Congratulations - enjoy her in great health !


----------



## AnnaE

Hi, all! Picked up this Eveline TPM in Gold (clemence) with GHW. These bags have been so popular in my boutique, it took me around 2 months to get the email about one in a color that worked. 

I have a talent for stuffing my bags full, whatever size they are. Since I already travel a lot with larger bags and actually have to carry around laptop and lots of other things, I figured I would get something truly small for just my keys, wallet, sunglasses, and lipstick — it fits all of those, as you can see. 

I do wish it had a leather strap, so I might look into some replacement options.


----------



## Livia1

Lightsandcities said:


> Hunted for this k32 in Ardennes for about a year. Using it for a vacation right now and it is fuss free!



Gorgeous!

Many congrats.


----------



## acrowcounted

Paros Swimsuit for me, Mosaique H swim trunks for DH, Verso Chevre Bastia (Vert Bosphore/Rose d’ete), and my first Rose Gold piece, Vertige Coeur earrings w/diamonds


----------



## Phiona88

acrowcounted said:


> Paros Swimsuit for me, Mosaique H swim trunks for DH, Verso Chevre Bastia (Vert Bosphore/Rose d’ete), and my first Rose Gold piece, Vertige Coeur earrings w/diamonds
> 
> View attachment 4513836



I'm loving the swimwear pieces!


----------



## Frivole88

Bleu Encre togo B30


----------



## Pokie607

kristinlorraine said:


> Bleu Encre togo B30
> View attachment 4514192


Beautiful!


----------



## acrowcounted

kristinlorraine said:


> Bleu Encre togo B30
> View attachment 4514192


Congrats! Love this color!


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

Finally receive the black 2424 in size 29 with GHW. Missed the first batch when it came out, after almost 10 months, Madison boutique finally got it.


----------



## Frivole88

Thank you 


acrowcounted said:


> Congrats! Love this color!


----------



## Frivole88

thanks! 



Pokie607 said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## Ceeje89

Chèvre Calvi in Vert Bosphore / Rose D’ete...my SA and and I both went “ooooh!” when she opened it up!

And 2 hinge bracelets, solid in rose dragee and then a chevron black and white with a pop of pink, couldn’t resist when I saw the 2 together


----------



## Ladybaga

kristinlorraine said:


> Bleu Encre togo B30
> View attachment 4514218


She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Ladybaga

Ceeje89 said:


> Chèvre Calvi in Vert Bosphore / Rose D’ete...my SA and and I both went “ooooh!” when she opened it up!
> 
> And 2 hinge bracelets, solid in rose dragee and then a chevron black and white with a pop of pink, couldn’t resist when I saw the 2 together


I love these!!! Black and pink are favorite combinations of mine! Congrats!


----------



## Frivole88

thank you 


Ladybaga said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kazenokazuki

I’ve been looking for a new small work bag to carry my keys/wallet/phone as I’ve resigned to carrying the rest of the stuff (laptop/notebook/etc) in a backpack (wanting to be fashionable and carrying a large tote was just wearing me out as stuff was getting so heavy). Picked up this cutie today as I’ve been eyeing a mini Roulis for awhile. I wasn’t sure about the Bleu Indigo color at first as it looked too black but saw in up and close in the store and loved it! SA also got me a Rodeo PM so a great haul overall


----------



## voguekelly711

TPF fam! So incredibly happy... I’ve been on the hunt for a new H Wallet and couldn’t decide between ANY of them. Thanks to copious research on this forum I finally decided a Calvi card holder would be the perfect fit for me. 

Purchased this beautiful baby - Calvi ostrich in rose tyrien today and cannot stop grinning - was going to ship it home as I’m on a business trip but really could not wait to use it!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I just received this. Love the pop of color. Debating whether or not to return and buy brand new because of the scratches on the H. Anyone use their farandole chain with it?


----------



## lilpicotin

It’s been awhile since I opened an orange box for myself...  Here’s my new bleu encre clemence bolide


----------



## Aileenlnbh

Here’s a purchase that grabbed me as soon as my SA said “deep green velvet”


----------



## janbug27

Evelyne tpm in Vert Bosphore!


----------



## 1LV

janbug27 said:


> View attachment 4515018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyne tpm in Vert Bosphore!


Love this color.


----------



## karenjade

lilpicotin said:


> It’s been awhile since I opened an orange box for myself...  Here’s my new bleu encre clemence bolide


The more I see this bag, the more I love it. Great choice in a great colour!


----------



## nymeria

lilpicotin said:


> It’s been awhile since I opened an orange box for myself...  Here’s my new bleu encre clemence bolide


LOVE it! I ADORE my Bolide- talk about an all purpose/ workhorse bag. Its great all the time, but as for under the radar- can't be beat, while always looking fab.And your bleu encre is divine. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## lilpicotin

nymeria said:


> LOVE it! I ADORE my Bolide- talk about an all purpose/ workhorse bag. Its great all the time, but as for under the radar- can't be beat, while always looking fab.And your bleu encre is divine. Congrats and enjoy it!



Thank you!! The bolide was actually my first love, and I agree with everything you said—it’s the perfect under-the-radar, yet fabulous workhorse! I’m so excited to get it in this blue!


----------



## Pokie607

kazenokazuki said:


> I’ve been looking for a new small work bag to carry my keys/wallet/phone as I’ve resigned to carrying the rest of the stuff (laptop/notebook/etc) in a backpack (wanting to be fashionable and carrying a large tote was just wearing me out as stuff was getting so heavy). Picked up this cutie today as I’ve been eyeing a mini Roulis for awhile. I wasn’t sure about the Bleu Indigo color at first as it looked too black but saw in up and close in the store and loved it! SA also got me a Rodeo PM so a great haul overall


So pretty!


----------



## Pokie607

lilpicotin said:


> It’s been awhile since I opened an orange box for myself...  Here’s my new bleu encre clemence bolide


Such a great bag! Beautiful and functional!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Been loving this cool casual bracelet. My first Kelly dog, in a T1.  So excited it comes small enough now.


----------



## Sferics

Nothing new and impressive, I know...but I love these little things. 
Especially the Hermes-Spaghettis are so cute (here with a Proenza Schouler Bracelet)


----------



## adb

My first 24 indigo/rouge de couer with contrast stitching.. such a lovely combo..


----------



## Leo the Lion

My new beauty! Birkin 30 Epsom Noir with Gold! I am over the moon!
Unboxing video up on my YouTube Channel.


----------



## westcoastgal

Leo the Lion said:


> My new beauty! Birkin 30 Epsom Noir with Gold! I am over the moon!
> Unboxing video up on my YouTube Channel.


Great pic!


----------



## Leo the Lion

westcoastgal said:


> Great pic!


Love your blue Birkin!


----------



## am2022

Lovely H items!
My new to me rouge h bolide 35 with gold hardware - chamonix leather !


----------



## ladysarah

amacasa said:


> Lovely H items!
> My new to me rouge h bolide 35 with gold hardware - chamonix leather !


Sooooo chic!


----------



## adb

Kelly ring with diamonds in rose gold and kelly 25 in etain phw


----------



## nymeria

amacasa said:


> Lovely H items!
> My new to me rouge h bolide 35 with gold hardware - chamonix leather !


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

amacasa said:


> Lovely H items!
> My new to me rouge h bolide 35 with gold hardware - chamonix leather !


TDF.. in love with everything


----------



## momasaurus

amacasa said:


> Lovely H items!
> My new to me rouge h bolide 35 with gold hardware - chamonix leather !


This is gorgeous! And I looooove chamonix. Congratulations!


----------



## am2022

Thanks ladies - I have been unengaged with H lately - life gets busy - but then this bolide showed up - getting back on track and brought her to work today!!! 


momasaurus said:


> This is gorgeous! And I looooove chamonix. Congratulations!





ladysarah said:


> Sooooo chic!





ladysarah said:


> Sooooo chic!





nymeria said:


> Gorgeous!!!





ZZZZZZZ said:


> TDF.. in love with everything





momasaurus said:


> This is gorgeous! And I looooove chamonix. Congratulations!


----------



## Phiona88

Rose Sakura Bearn wallet


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

I made the 2-hour drive into the "City" on Wednesday and picked up my very first Birkin.  My SA had called 2 weeks ago and offered me a different one but it had gold-tone hardware so I passed.  She called last weekend with this one: a black Epsom 30 with PHW.  I think this is a perfect "first Birkin"!  Such a classic.  I look forward to slowly expanding the collection with many colours and sizes over time 

While I was there I also picked up 2 Twillies to decorate her ... and some earrings and a bracelet


----------



## lilpicotin

Phiona88 said:


> Rose Sakura Bearn wallet


Love this pink and love chevre! Enjoy!


----------



## 1LV

My new to me Kelly 32, Barenia & Toile.


----------



## xiaoxiao

1LV said:


> My new to me Kelly 32, Barenia & Toile.
> 
> View attachment 4517385



Absolutely a classic piece.  it’s a beauty!


----------



## Rhl2987

Some of my more recent purchases with some mod shots of the scarves!


----------



## 1LV

xiaoxiao said:


> Absolutely a classic piece.  it’s a beauty!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tonimichelle

1LV said:


> My new to me Kelly 32, Barenia & Toile.
> 
> View attachment 4517385


Beautiful  congratulations a great find!


----------



## 1LV

Tonimichelle said:


> Beautiful  congratulations a great find!


Thank you!


----------



## Joyceshing

Nice to meet you (*☻-☻*)


----------



## the_comfortista

Les Coupes Tattoo twilly for my B25


----------



## Leo the Lion

the_comfortista said:


> Les Coupes Tattoo twilly for my B25
> 
> View attachment 4517804
> View attachment 4517803


A perfect match!


----------



## nymeria

1LV said:


> My new to me Kelly 32, Barenia & Toile.
> 
> View attachment 4517385


just scrumptious! a total classic


----------



## Israeli_Flava

the_comfortista said:


> Les Coupes Tattoo twilly for my B25
> 
> View attachment 4517804
> View attachment 4517803


PERFECTION!


----------



## the_comfortista

Leo the Lion said:


> A perfect match!



Thank you! It’s amazing how much the brown shades match!


----------



## the_comfortista

Israeli_Flava said:


> PERFECTION!



Thank you!


----------



## the_comfortista

the_comfortista said:


> Here are some shots! I can’t stop looking at it!
> 
> View attachment 4506374
> View attachment 4506373
> View attachment 4506372
> 
> 
> The color is called Biscuit, but it actually reminds me of a delicious cold coffee I once had.



Thank you for all the likes and lovely comments! I just wanted to share the wonderful card that Fashionphile sent me after I purchased this bag.


----------



## HKsai

Went with large just because I’m so used to Gucci’s oversized hoodies


----------



## Dextersmom

HKsai said:


> Went with large just because I’m so used to Gucci’s oversized hoodies


I think it looks great on you.


----------



## SDC2003

Joyceshing said:


> View attachment 4517802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you (*☻-☻*)



Lovely but can I say how much I really love the hello kitty makeup pouch? I tried to nab one from le sport sac and they sold out before I could get one!!


----------



## HKsai

Dextersmom said:


> I think it looks great on you.


Thanks for your kind words!!!


----------



## crazybag88

HKsai said:


> Went with large just because I’m so used to Gucci’s oversized hoodies


Love this! Now I will have to get one as well


----------



## Joyceshing

SDC2003 said:


> Lovely but can I say how much I really love the hello kitty makeup pouch? I tried to nab one from le sport sac and they sold out before I could get one!!


Hi there, yup I really love the crossover! It’s v practical as well! I grasped it immediately without second thought when I came across the shop ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Happy that we share the same ^_−☆


----------



## More bags

lilpicotin said:


> It’s been awhile since I opened an orange box for myself...  Here’s my new bleu encre clemence bolide


Congratulations, wonderful bag and beautiful colour - absolutely stunning.


----------



## Frivole88

love the twilly. it goes well with your B. 


the_comfortista said:


> Les Coupes Tattoo twilly for my B25
> 
> View attachment 4517804
> View attachment 4517803


----------



## allure244

Joyceshing said:


> View attachment 4517802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you (*☻-☻*)





SDC2003 said:


> Lovely but can I say how much I really love the hello kitty makeup pouch? I tried to nab one from le sport sac and they sold out before I could get one!!



Beautiful etoupe kelly. I like the hello kitty makeup pouch too. I had a few items I wanted to get but was too slow to nab anything from the collaboration too.


----------



## Mtsbb1229

Love the sweater on you!  Great color choice too!  Attempting to get one for my husband now, maybe I can steal it from him later  


HKsai said:


> Went with large just because I’m so used to Gucci’s oversized hoodies


----------



## loves

HKsai said:


> Went with large just because I’m so used to Gucci’s oversized hoodies


Good choice on the size. Love the pants too, you look fab.


----------



## periogirl28

HKsai said:


> Went with large just because I’m so used to Gucci’s oversized hoodies


I think it fits you well.


----------



## momasaurus

1LV said:


> My new to me Kelly 32, Barenia & Toile.
> 
> View attachment 4517385


Great looking bag!


----------



## 1LV

momasaurus said:


> Great looking bag!


Thank you!


----------



## auntynat

My first belt, loved the rose gold and this is the perfect width for light summer dresses


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HKsai said:


> Went with large just because I’m so used to Gucci’s oversized hoodies


Looks fantastic on you!
I want one too =)
Is this considered a mens crewneck sweater? It looks like a sweatshirt to me... no???


----------



## kittynui

Birkin 35 Togo Etoupe gold hardware
FSH Paris with no past purchase history


----------



## HKsai

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looks fantastic on you!
> I want one too =)
> Is this considered a mens crewneck sweater? It looks like a sweatshirt to me... no???


Thanks! It’s definitely a sweatshirt. It’s woven instead of knitted. I think most people somewhat use sweater and sweatshirt interchangeably. It is also labeled as a sweater on H.com which makes it even more confusing.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HKsai said:


> Thanks! It’s definitely a sweatshirt. It’s woven instead of knitted. I think most people somewhat use sweater and sweatshirt interchangeably. It is also labeled as a sweater on H.com which makes it even more confusing.


Exactly... I went right to the website and was like Sweater???
Gosh I have no idea what size to order. I need to try this out.... 
@Txoceangirl Hey hun, I know you tried this on.... do u remember what size u tried?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kittynui said:


> Birkin 35 Togo Etoupe gold hardware
> FSH Paris with no past purchase history


What a gorgeous classic! Congrats dear!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Exactly... I went right to the website and was like Sweater???
> Gosh I have no idea what size to order. I need to try this out....
> @Txoceangirl Hey hun, I know you tried this on.... do u remember what size u tried?


I tried a men’s large. It had and oversized boyfriend feel to me. Made it look cool and edgy. I certainly could size down to medium for slight oversized and small for slim fit.  I’m busty, not 100% certain if small would fit. My SA said i would fit a small. Yes, it’s a sweatshirt not a sweater.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Txoceangirl said:


> I tried a men’s large. It had and oversized boyfriend feel to me. Made it look cool and edgy. I certainly could size down to medium for slight oversized and small for slim fit.  I’m busty, not 100% certain if small would fit. My SA said i would fit a small. Yes, it’s a sweatshirt not a sweater.


Thank you!!! I want an oversized feel for sure so I think I’ll go with large and see how that fits! You’re the best xo


----------



## HKsai

Txoceangirl said:


> I tried a men’s large. It had and oversized boyfriend feel to me. Made it look cool and edgy. I certainly could size down to medium for slight oversized and small for slim fit.  I’m busty, not 100% certain if small would fit. My SA said i would fit a small. Yes, it’s a sweatshirt not a sweater.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you!!! I want an oversized feel for sure so I think I’ll go with large and see how that fits! You’re the best xo



I would fit a medium but I didn’t expect how slim fit it would be. I’m just in that stage of life that I need everything to be comfortable or else I wanna cry lol I was gonna get XL if the sleeves and the overall length aren’t longer.


----------



## LuckyBitch

lilpicotin said:


> It’s been awhile since I opened an orange box for myself...  Here’s my new bleu encre clemence bolide


The Bolide is such a classically beautiful bag. The colour is perfect. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HKsai said:


> I would fit a medium but I didn’t expect how slim fit it would be. I’m just in that stage of life that I need everything to be comfortable or else I wanna cry lol I was gonna get XL if the sleeves and the overall length aren’t longer.


Yea I feel the same as you and I also know what I wear predominantly in the winter so this would get some great cost per wear hahahha I was thinking to try the XL because of the European cut but I thought the sleeves might be way to long and I’m not very big so might drown. How tall are you?


----------



## craielover

kittynui said:


> Birkin 35 Togo Etoupe gold hardware
> FSH Paris with no past purchase history


Matches your outfit really well. Congratulations!


----------



## cph706

Not a great pic but...Opli 28


----------



## Hermeaddict

Rose titian ostrich compact bearn phw


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

Finally my SA scoop one Tree of song twilly (Creme Mauve Ocre) from other store.


----------



## MotoChiq

Finally added a wallet to my H collection. Only took chèvre Mysore to get me to pull the trigger


----------



## Txoceangirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you!!! I want an oversized feel for sure so I think I’ll go with large and see how that fits! You’re the best xo


You’re welcome! Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## momoc

So I went in for some cute little stuff and just to say hi to my SA...







then I realized I can’t resist black plus rose gold...and well I can never have too many small black bags (or so I tell myself...) sorry too lazy to get the strap out on this tiny guy




then a rodeo that’s matching my kelly and I obviously can’t say no to that... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




If you are thinking that I like the color Gold...you are right 

Not pictured - a garden party 36 in...you guessed it...Gold  It’s not pictured because I got it as a gift to a friend so I’m not unwrapping it!

And then it turned out it’s my lucky day...




My first C, and sorry it’s getting dark so the color is a little off. I was not expecting any real bag for myself today! As it is the case with H, sometimes it’s just all about timing and luck. This is apparently supposed to be offered to another SA’s client who is out of the country and can’t make it back. And that SA came chatting with my SA and me as she finished her appointments for the day...and after trying it on I said yes! All in all, I’m feeling blessed and ready to not have the H goddess smile at me for a while (good thing because my wallet needs some recovery lol!)


----------



## Txoceangirl

momoc said:


> So I went in for some cute little stuff and just to say hi to my SA...
> 
> View attachment 4518603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518602
> 
> 
> then I realized I can’t resist black plus rose gold...and well I can never have too many small black bags (or so I tell myself...) sorry too lazy to get the strap out on this tiny guy
> 
> View attachment 4518605
> 
> 
> then a rodeo that’s matching my kelly and I obviously can’t say no to that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518601
> 
> 
> If you are thinking that I like the color Gold...you are right
> 
> Not pictured - a garden party 36 in...you guessed it...Gold  It’s not pictured because I got it as a gift to a friend so I’m not unwrapping it!
> 
> And then it turned out it’s my lucky day...
> 
> View attachment 4518604
> 
> 
> My first C, and sorry it’s getting dark so the color is a little off. I was not expecting any real bag for myself today! As it is the case with H, sometimes it’s just all about timing and luck. This is apparently supposed to be offered to another SA’s client who is out of the country and can’t make it back. And that SA came chatting with my SA and me as she finished her appointments for the day...and after trying it on I said yes! All in all, I’m feeling blessed and ready to not have the H goddess smile at me for a while (good thing because my wallet needs some recovery lol!)


The mother load!!! Huge congratulations on all these lovely goodies!


----------



## momoc

Txoceangirl said:


> The mother load!!! Huge congratulations on all these lovely goodies!



Thank you so much for the kind words! Honestly I am a little surprised how this day turned out - not complaining though 

I’m truly beginning to understand the “if it’s supposed to be yours, it will be” aspect of H...


----------



## weibandy

MotoChiq said:


> Finally added a wallet to my H collection. Only took chèvre Mysore to get me to pull the trigger


It’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## MotoChiq

weibandy said:


> It’s gorgeous!!!



The shine is amazing


----------



## londondolly

K25 Sellier Kelly in Gold PHW


----------



## tlamdang08

Yesterday we came in to pickup my daughter scarf for her Birthday, then came home with extras as always 
Have a good day! 
BTW the new fragrance Twilly D’Hermes Eau Poivree Eau De Parfume smell so nice. Got a small cute sample bottle as a bonus treat from my SA.


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Yesterday we came in to pickup my daughter scarf for her Birthday, then came home with extras as always
> Have a good day!
> BTW the new fragrance Twilly D’Hermes Eau Poivree Eau De Parfume smell so nice. Got a small cute sample bottle as a bonus treat from my SA.



Cheers for always coming home with extras - it’s the H magic...

Loving this sweatshirt design after seeing it in this thread! It’s so cute!

Also happy to hear you like the new fragrance - even the original Twilly was a little too sweet to me, and this one smelled even sweeter so unfortunately it’s not my personal style. But I still definitely appreciated how lovely it was, I’m sure you will rock it! 

Oh and happy birthday to your daughter! Let me guess...is her favorite color pink?


----------



## momoc

londondolly said:


> K25 Sellier Kelly in Gold PHW



Lovely combination! I know people who has this as their dream bag...enjoy!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Cheers for always coming home with extras -_ it’s the H magic._.. Right!
> 
> Loving this sweatshirt design after seeing it in this thread! It’s so cute!
> Yes, it is so cute. I love that it is unisex!!!
> Also happy to hear you like the new fragrance - even the original Twilly was a little too sweet to me, and this one smelled even sweeter so unfortunately, it’s not my personal style. But I still definitely appreciated how lovely it was, I’m sure you will rock it!
> After 5mins my body odor and that new fragrance combine so beautifully. I love the old twilly sense but the new one even more beautiful.
> 
> Oh and happy birthday to your daughter! Let me guess...is her favorite color pink?


Pink is her number one on the list of everything


----------



## LOA24

K25 Swift Retourne Bleu Brighton.
My lovely SA completely surprised me with this gem. I actually came in to look for a GP 30 
I am a little bit scared of the Swift tbh, but it is soooooo buttery soft!
My H bag number 2


----------



## adb

I had my belt exchanged into a bigger size and bought her a buckle.. I was between rosegold and silver then I realized Im rosegold all the way! 
Hope to get a purse in rose gold...


----------



## craielover

lovemylife15 said:


> K25 Swift Retourne Bleu Brighton.
> My lovely SA completely surprised me with this gem. I actually came in to look for a GP 30
> I am a little bit scared of the Swift tbh, but it is soooooo buttery soft!
> My H bag number 2


Congratulations! It's a real beauty.


----------



## Cookiiiiie

I just purchased the Finesse necklace last Friday, love it!


----------



## melsig

Picotin 18 in anemone with Maurice leather.  Also, the Petit H dragon charm was a lucky find on Fashionphile.


----------



## acrowcounted

melsig said:


> View attachment 4519964
> 
> 
> Picotin 18 in anemone with Maurice leather.  Also, the Petit H dragon charm was a lucky find on Fashionphile.


That dragon charm is super cool!!


----------



## melsig

acrowcounted said:


> That dragon charm is super cool!!



Thanks!  I never thought I'd be able to find one, so I'm quite happy.


----------



## auntynat

Moved to HK and my old wallet system (Chanel ocase and card case) are not working with larger notes, more cards etc so I picked up this Bearn compact noir rgh - loving it and not having to fold notes! I wanted the long version but use a lot of small bags, and love the rose good hardware. Used it for a few days, it’s so light and I am only carrying essentials but loving it.


----------



## eckw

My SA came through and found me a Kelly Ado with the leather (not wool) straps! I’m so in love with this style, can already see it being my go-to bag!



On the way out, this beauty caught my eye... CSGM  Silk Mix 140. I love the detail on this scarf, just like a watercolour painting ❤️




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## luckylove

eckw said:


> My SA came through and found me a Kelly Ado with the leather (not wool) straps! I’m so in love with this style, can already see it being my go-to bag!
> 
> View attachment 4520352
> 
> On the way out, this beauty caught my eye... CSGM  Silk Mix 140. I love the detail on this scarf, just like a watercolour painting ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4520351
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful purchases! I love the shade of blue you chose!


----------



## eckw

luckylove said:


> Beautiful purchases! I love the shade of blue you chose!



Thanks, to be honest, I had hoped for black with ghw but bleu encre is truly lovely!


----------



## Frivole88

yes, it is truly a lovely dark blue! i have a B30 bleu encre and it looks almost black in certain lightings. congrats on your K ado 



eckw said:


> Thanks, to be honest, I had hoped for black with ghw but bleu encre is truly lovely!


----------



## pjhm

melsig said:


> View attachment 4519964
> 
> 
> Picotin 18 in anemone with Maurice leather.  Also, the Petit H dragon charm was a lucky find on Fashionphile.


The color of this bag is sooooo pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## melsig

pjhm said:


> The color of this bag is sooooo pretty! Enjoy!



Thank you - it's my first anemone piece, so I'm very excited!


----------



## Sferics

I was seraching for this twilly so long...


----------



## Sferics

melsig said:


> View attachment 4519964
> 
> 
> Picotin 18 in anemone with Maurice leather.  Also, the Petit H dragon charm was a lucky find on Fashionphile.


This is just breathtaking.


----------



## ghoztz

HKsai said:


> Went with large just because I’m so used to Gucci’s oversized hoodies


such a cute sweatshirt. really like the latest dragon collection


----------



## melsig

Sferics said:


> This is just breathtaking.



Thank you!!


----------



## *chloah*

A new twilly for my picotin


----------



## craielover

eckw said:


> On the way out, this beauty caught my eye... CSGM  Silk Mix 140. I love the detail on this scarf, just like a watercolour painting ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4520351
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I love your shawl! Is this current season?


----------



## eckw

kleider said:


> I love your shawl! Is this current season?



Thanks! Yes it’s a men’s CSGM 140 (just called Silk Mix Scarf 140 on website). I often prefer men’s designs as they tend to be more muted.


----------



## craielover

eckw said:


> Thanks! Yes it’s a men’s CSGM 140 (just called Silk Mix Scarf 140 on website). I often prefer men’s designs as they tend to be more muted.
> View attachment 4520761


Found it! Thank you.


----------



## Mtsbb1229

Your Kelly Ado looks amazing, the blue color is so pretty!  I will be picking up my Kelly Ado this weekend, you got me really excited!!  



eckw said:


> My SA came through and found me a Kelly Ado with the leather (not wool) straps! I’m so in love with this style, can already see it being my go-to bag!
> 
> View attachment 4520352
> 
> On the way out, this beauty caught my eye... CSGM  Silk Mix 140. I love the detail on this scarf, just like a watercolour painting ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4520351
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!





eckw said:


> My SA came through and found me a Kelly Ado with the leather (not wool) straps! I’m so in love with this style, can already see it being my go-to bag!
> 
> View attachment 4520352
> 
> On the way out, this beauty caught my eye... CSGM  Silk Mix 140. I love the detail on this scarf, just like a watercolour painting ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4520351
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## eckw

Mtsbb1229 said:


> Your Kelly Ado looks amazing, the blue color is so pretty!  I will be picking up my Kelly Ado this weekend, you got me really excited!!



Congrats, I hope you’ll love this as much as I do! Do you know what colour you’ll be getting?


----------



## momasaurus

eckw said:


> My SA came through and found me a Kelly Ado with the leather (not wool) straps! I’m so in love with this style, can already see it being my go-to bag!
> 
> View attachment 4520352
> 
> On the way out, this beauty caught my eye... CSGM  Silk Mix 140. I love the detail on this scarf, just like a watercolour painting ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4520351
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow - I love this scarf. Investigating. EDIT: found it!


----------



## Mtsbb1229

Thank you!  I will be getting it in the gold togo leather with GHW  planning to use it as my go-to bag as well.  



eckw said:


> Congrats, I hope you’ll love this as much as I do! Do you know what colour you’ll be getting?


----------



## VertBronze

There be dragons in them hills!


----------



## eckw

VertBronze said:


> There be dragons in them hills!
> 
> View attachment 4520873
> 
> View attachment 4520875
> 
> View attachment 4520874



Ooh is this the men’s losange GM? If so we are scarf twins! ♥️


----------



## VertBronze

eckw said:


> Ooh is this the men’s losange GM? If so we are scarf twins! ♥️



Indeed it is. I’m getting too carried away with the dragons this season. I largely missed out on the skeleton cowboy a few years back from the same artist.


----------



## prepster

VertBronze said:


> There be dragons in them hills!
> 
> View attachment 4520873
> 
> View attachment 4520875
> 
> View attachment 4520874



Love your scarf!  Congrats.  I should get this to wear with my bathrobe—it’s exactly what I look like before coffee.


----------



## GoldFish8

VertBronze said:


> There be dragons in them hills!
> 
> View attachment 4520873
> 
> View attachment 4520875
> 
> View attachment 4520874


This is too cool! I want one so bad now.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

VertBronze said:


> There be dragons in them hills!
> 
> View attachment 4520873
> 
> View attachment 4520875
> 
> View attachment 4520874


 I love how you've tied the losenge!!! That dragon looks so cool right at the neck


----------



## GAMOGIRL

momoc said:


> So I went in for some cute little stuff and just to say hi to my SA...
> 
> View attachment 4518603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518602
> 
> 
> then I realized I can’t resist black plus rose gold...and well I can never have too many small black bags (or so I tell myself...) sorry too lazy to get the strap out on this tiny guy
> 
> View attachment 4518605
> 
> 
> then a rodeo that’s matching my kelly and I obviously can’t say no to that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518601
> 
> 
> If you are thinking that I like the color Gold...you are right
> 
> Not pictured - a garden party 36 in...you guessed it...Gold  It’s not pictured because I got it as a gift to a friend so I’m not unwrapping it!
> 
> And then it turned out it’s my lucky day...
> 
> View attachment 4518604
> 
> 
> My first C, and sorry it’s getting dark so the color is a little off. I was not expecting any real bag for myself today! As it is the case with H, sometimes it’s just all about timing and luck. This is apparently supposed to be offered to another SA’s client who is out of the country and can’t make it back. And that SA came chatting with my SA and me as she finished her appointments for the day...and after trying it on I said yes! All in all, I’m feeling blessed and ready to not have the H goddess smile at me for a while (good thing because my wallet needs some recovery lol!)




What a great haul! Can I ask what color your constance is? Rose extreme?


----------



## Ruxby

Picked up a couple cuties from the Hermès Chicago boutique


----------



## Ruxby




----------



## jenjchoi

lovemylife15 said:


> K25 Swift Retourne Bleu Brighton.
> My lovely SA completely surprised me with this gem. I actually came in to look for a GP 30
> I am a little bit scared of the Swift tbh, but it is soooooo buttery soft!
> My H bag number 2


We’re bag twins!  I got the same exact bag from Sevres!


----------



## momoc

GAMOGIRL said:


> What a great haul! Can I ask what color your constance is? Rose extreme?



Thank you! It's actually the SS19 red - Rouge de Coeur. I can definitely see why you read rose extreme from that photo though! The wonders of H colors and lighting...


----------



## auntynat

My DH has been on a trip and surprised me with the as he saw it are the airport....and I didn’t tell him I found a compact  one....my bad but very happy to have both in the rose gold that I love! I cannot get over how light these wallets are. All set for wallets now....but I need some bags to put them in...


----------



## nymeria

auntynat said:


> My DH has been on a trip and surprised me with the as he saw it are the airport....and I didn’t tell him I found a compact  one....my bad but very happy to have both in the rose gold that I love! I cannot get over how light these wallets are. All set for wallets now....but I need some bags to put them in...


What a lovely present for your DH to surprise you with- just because. The wallet is wonderful, but pales in comparison to him.


----------



## momasaurus

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4521569
> 
> View attachment 4521568
> 
> View attachment 4521567


I love pouches. What is this one called? Great colors.


----------



## hgirl2

Kelly 28 Epsom Gold with Brushed Gold Hardware with Noir Interior Horseshoe Stamp, 105 cm strap. It was an SO that was offered to me last Monday at Hermes Madrid Boutique (took it home)!


----------



## Ruxby

momasaurus said:


> I love pouches. What is this one called? Great colors.


It’s the Atout pouch


----------



## DR2014

hgirl2 said:


> Kelly 28 Epsom Gold with Brushed Gold Hardware with Noir Interior Horseshoe Stamp, 105 cm strap. It was an SO that was offered to me last Monday at Hermes Madrid Boutique (took it home)!


Beautiful!  Also, I love the canvas straps!  Are those the wider or the more narrow ones?  Thanks!


----------



## Meta

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!  Also, I love the canvas straps!  Are those the wider or the more narrow ones?  Thanks!


They're the 25mm narrow ones.  The wider ones would have another row of the pattern on the right repeated for the Sangle Cavale strap (the top two).


----------



## DR2014

Meta said:


> They're the 25mm narrow ones.  The wider ones would have another row of the pattern on the right repeated for the Sangle Cavale strap (the top two).


Thank you, @Meta!  My K is gold with gold also.   I have been looking at straps to decide if I want one and really like the look of yours!


----------



## momasaurus

Ruxby said:


> It’s the Atout pouch


These are awesome! Thanks.


----------



## xiaoxiao

hgirl2 said:


> Kelly 28 Epsom Gold with Brushed Gold Hardware with Noir Interior Horseshoe Stamp, 105 cm strap. It was an SO that was offered to me last Monday at Hermes Madrid Boutique (took it home)!



Wow!!’ Total score!!!


----------



## Meta

DR2014 said:


> Thank you, @Meta!  My K is gold with gold also.   I have been looking at straps to decide if I want one and really like the look of yours!


That's not mine but @hgirl2's.  Happy strap shopping!


----------



## acrowcounted

Fall is coming! Can’t wait to wear these.

Volver 60 Ankle Boots in Bleu Diplomatique


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> Fall is coming! Can’t wait to wear these.
> 
> Volver 60 Ankle Boots in Bleu Diplomatique
> View attachment 4522303


I am eyeing on these but also on these https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/versailles-boot-H192163Zv02380/
I am waiting to try on these when they come to my store. 
Congratulations and enjoy it!!!


----------



## Tsam107

Was in Paris and scored these cute stuffs. Epsom family ❤️


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

My latest goodies! 
Mosaique sushi tray
Mosaique tart platter 
Astrologie Caftan top 
Bolduc Au Carre micro tee


----------



## hgirl2

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!  Also, I love the canvas straps!  Are those the wider or the more narrow ones?  Thanks!


Yes, they're the narrower ones


----------



## hgirl2

xiaoxiao said:


> Wow!!’ Total score!!!


Thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> My latest goodies!
> Mosaique sushi tray
> Mosaique tart platter
> Astrologie Caftan top
> Bolduc Au Carre micro tee


Just realized my last picture didn’t load.


----------



## HKsai

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> My latest goodies!
> Mosaique sushi tray
> Mosaique tart platter
> Astrologie Caftan top
> Bolduc Au Carre micro tee


Gorgeous items!! Can I ask where did you get those books on the coffee table?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

HKsai said:


> Gorgeous items!! Can I ask where did you get those books on the coffee table?


Thank you so much!
All three books are currently available on Amazon! 
Years ago I got the Chanel book from Amazon, Hermes book from the H site and the Louboutin book from the Louboutin website.


----------



## antybazar

Got this beauty weeks ago, but havent got the chance to take a nice pic to share in here.
But here it is, my newest H purchase, a Plume Mini in Anemone in Swift leather and a matching twilly.
So very happy with this under the radar H bag. Fits my lifestyle perfectly.


----------



## Mila.K

These are exactly the colors I love .


----------



## periogirl28

antybazar said:


> Got this beauty weeks ago, but havent got the chance to take a nice pic to share in here.
> But here it is, my newest H purchase, a Plume Mini in Anemone in Swift leather and a matching twilly.
> So very happy with this under the radar H bag. Fits my lifestyle perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4522698


Oh hello my twin!


----------



## mauihappyplace

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Just realized my last picture didn’t load.


Glad to see you took home Astrologie top


----------



## ajaxbreaker

acrowcounted said:


> Fall is coming! Can’t wait to wear these.
> 
> Volver 60 Ankle Boots in Bleu Diplomatique
> View attachment 4522303



I have these in black. They're suuuuper comfy and that horseshoe heel makes me smile every time. Enjoy them


----------



## eckw

Dropped by for a harmless look-in with my SA and came away with some goodies ♥️


----------



## WKN

Welcoming a new baby into my (mainly) black bags - Lindy 26 touch (veau volupto). She is as light as a feather!


----------



## sf_newyorker

WKN said:


> Welcoming a new baby into my (mainly) black bags - Lindy 26 touch (veau volupto). She is as light as a feather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4523014


Stunning!


----------



## disappeared

Mila.K said:


> These are exactly the colors I love .


Can u please post modeling pics, cowboy tie, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## WKN

sf_newyorker said:


> Stunning!


Thank you! She is!


----------



## luckylove

WKN said:


> Welcoming a new baby into my (mainly) black bags - Lindy 26 touch (veau volupto). She is as light as a feather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4523014



Congratulations! What a beautiful, scrumptious leather!


----------



## Tarry79

New sneakers


----------



## Addicted to bags

antybazar said:


> Got this beauty weeks ago, but havent got the chance to take a nice pic to share in here.
> But here it is, my newest H purchase, a Plume Mini in Anemone in Swift leather and a matching twilly.
> So very happy with this under the radar H bag. Fits my lifestyle perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4522698


That is beautiful! Can I ask or see what you carry inside the mini?


----------



## Aribb

It’s been a while since last time I posted my Hermes purchases.
Here are the items I purchased in this month. It’s my birthday month so I went a bit crazy.


----------



## ghoztz

Aribb said:


> It’s been a while since last time I posted my Hermes purchases.
> Here are the items I purchased in this month. It’s my birthday month so I went a bit crazy.



Love the Kachina and so black jumping boots. Such a great haul! 
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Tarry79

Personally i find Hermes to be too feminine for me if i was a girl i would live in Hermes lol


----------



## momoc

Aribb said:


> It’s been a while since last time I posted my Hermes purchases.
> Here are the items I purchased in this month. It’s my birthday month so I went a bit crazy.



What a haul! But more importantly happy birthday! May your next year also be filled with wonderful H goodies


----------



## Saffynyc

Had some fun at meatpacking store !


----------



## WKN

luckylove said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful, scrumptious leather!


Thank you! I couldn't stop staring at her - veau volupto has such a lovely sheen!


----------



## nymeria

Saffynyc said:


> Had some fun at meatpacking store !


What a beautiful assortment of color!! A real rainbow. If I remember correctly, you LOVE your Evelyns, so another in a classic color was really a must. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Saffynyc

nymeria said:


> What a beautiful assortment of color!! A real rainbow. If I remember correctly, you LOVE your Evelyns, so another in a classic color was really a must. Congrats and enjoy!!


Yes ! Thank you for remembering. This put some me at 4 Evelynes I don’t know if that’s overboard now or I should be happy with having 4 . Lol


----------



## nymeria

Saffynyc said:


> Yes ! Thank you for remembering. This put some me at 4 Evelynes I don’t know if that’s overboard now or I should be happy with having 4 . Lol


If you love them and the style works for you, go for it!!


----------



## auntynat

This is indeed a slippery slope, I travel a lot for work and now the only stores I look at at the Airports are Hermes and Cartier...loving my rose gold belt so picked up a gold/gold version in Melbourne (always sold out in Hong Kong):


----------



## MotoChiq

Freshly delivered from my home store. Re-release of Alice Shirley’s Grrrr.


----------



## Meta

MotoChiq said:


> Freshly delivered from my home store. Re-release of Alice Shirley’s Grrrr.


 Would you also kindly post it at the Special Edition scarves thread?


----------



## MotoChiq

Meta said:


> Would you also kindly post it at the Special Edition scarves thread?



Done


----------



## OzSplannie

auntynat said:


> This is indeed a slippery slope, I travel a lot for work and now the only stores I look at at the Airports are Hermes and Cartier...loving my rose gold belt so picked up a gold/gold version in Melbourne (always sold out in Hong Kong):



Love the look of your new belt! What size is it (as in the width) if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## auntynat

Hi, it’s 13mm, and the buckles/belts are interchangeable. Hermes used to sell the belts separately, but now only as a set.


----------



## GoldFish8

MotoChiq said:


> Freshly delivered from my home store. Re-release of Alice Shirley’s Grrrr.


omg someone was looking for this a few months ago! i can't remember the title of the thread but she had a dog who passed named Bear and he looked just like this. Shoot! if anyone can remember the name or person can they please post it here? i feel like this would make her day!


----------



## sf_newyorker

GoldFish8 said:


> omg someone was looking for this a few months ago! i can't remember the title of the thread but she had a dog who passed named Bear and he looked just like this. Shoot! if anyone can remember the name or person can they please post it here? i feel like this would make her day!


It was HermesHound from July.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-find.799438/page-127


----------



## GoldFish8

sf_newyorker said:


> It was HermesHound from July.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-help-me-find.799438/page-127


You’re the best!!! Hope @hermeshound is able to find this!


----------



## Sferics

This is the latest (and last! ...just talking to myself?^^) item from my little Hermès online shopping spree


----------



## sf_newyorker

GoldFish8 said:


> You’re the best!!! Hope @hermeshound is able to find this!


Thanks for remembering and calling attention to it! I hope @hermeshound finds this as well. Our pets are important members of the family!


----------



## Dextersmom

Sferics said:


> This is the latest (and last! ...just talking to myself?^^) item from my little Hermès online shopping spree
> View attachment 4523936
> View attachment 4523937


That is stunning!!


----------



## Sferics

Dextersmom said:


> That is stunning!!


Thank you


----------



## Lingdang

Sferics said:


> Thank you


Is it on US site? Took a quick look and did not see it. It’s gorgeous and would go really well with a bag hopefully coming soon.


----------



## Lingdang

Found them on the Canadian site along with the chiffon stoles. https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/search?s=Savana#positionsku=H402988S_03||Category


----------



## Sferics

Lingdang said:


> Found them on the Canadian site along with the chiffon stoles. https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/search?s=Savana#positionsku=H402988S_03||Category


I did not find this particular colourway on any site (in europe) so i bought I via Vestiaire Collective.


----------



## CocoLover27

Early Anniversary Gifts from my husband!


----------



## DR2014

MotoChiq said:


> Freshly delivered from my home store. Re-release of Alice Shirley’s Grrrr.


Oh I LOVE that!!!!!!


----------



## Tsam107

My first K28 Sellier Gold PHW and other goodies .


----------



## nymeria

Tsam107 said:


> My first K28 Sellier Gold PHW and other goodies .


What a perfect first Kelly- a real classic  I love the PHW with gold


----------



## OzSplannie

My newest little additions, including my first ever Bearn card holder


----------



## Gal4Dior

I love my H Deco china.  It feels special to drink from the breakfast cup and saucers in the mornings! I got matching dinner plates and dessert plates! My first foray into Hermes!


----------



## Serva1

LVSistinaMM said:


> I love my H Deco china.  It feels special to drink from the breakfast cup and saucers in the mornings! I got matching dinner plates and dessert plates! My first foray into Hermes!



Congrats, I love the breakfast cups and these are dishwasher safe too. I just wish the ear of the cup would be slightly thicker, because they feel heavy to me when I drink my morning latte. Isn’t it nice to start your day with a little Hermès


----------



## ermottina

Cookiiiiie said:


> View attachment 4519714
> View attachment 4519715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Finesse necklace last Friday, love it!


Beautiful... may I ask you retail price?


----------



## kelkel99

My first pair of Oran sandals and mini roulis in rose pourpre


----------



## keodi

QuelleFromage said:


> My new favorite bag ❤️ Birkin 30


Beautiful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LVSistinaMM said:


> I love my H Deco china.  It feels special to drink from the breakfast cup and saucers in the mornings! I got matching dinner plates and dessert plates! My first foray into Hermes!


I love this!


----------



## Tarry79

Pure art


----------



## Senbei

LVSistinaMM said:


> I love my H Deco china.  It feels special to drink from the breakfast cup and saucers in the mornings! I got matching dinner plates and dessert plates! My first foray into Hermes!


 
I do the same with my Equateur espresso cup. A little H to start your day is so nice.


----------



## Tarry79

i have just recently purchased Hermes Sneakers i am considering getting some of their RTW collection the quality and the detail of those sneakers is absolutely phenomenon


----------



## atelierforward

Sorry


Leo the Lion said:


> My new beauty! Birkin 30 Epsom Noir with Gold! I am over the moon!
> Unboxing video up on my YouTube Channel.


 I'm late seeing this post. You finally took the Birkin plunge!!! So excited for you. She's a beauty.


----------



## floridamama

I bought a B30 Gris Asphalt GH ....... I’m so happy! I need outfit inspiration now....any bloggers with neutral birkin bags....I feel I mostly follow bloggers with  pops of color H bags


----------



## Gal4Dior

floridamama said:


> I bought a B30 Gris Asphalt GH ....... I’m so happy! I need outfit inspiration now....any bloggers with neutral birkin bags....I feel I mostly follow bloggers with  pops of color H bags


That’s is my dream bag!! Congrats!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

floridamama said:


> I bought a B30 Gris Asphalt GH ....... I’m so happy! I need outfit inspiration now....any bloggers with neutral birkin bags....I feel I mostly follow bloggers with  pops of color H bags


No bloggers I can think of but @Rami00 has a beautiful balanced collex that she shares on her Instagram @kugzz. @upcloseandstylish has neutral bags as well as brights. There’s an Insta thread somewhere in this forum.


----------



## Rami00

QuelleFromage said:


> No bloggers I can think of but @Rami00 has a beautiful balanced collex that she shares on her Instagram @kugzz. @upcloseandstylish has neutral bags as well as brights. There’s an Insta thread somewhere in this forum.


How sweet! Thank you


----------



## Cookiiiiie

ermottina said:


> Beautiful... may I ask you retail price?


The price on the tag was USD$4750, but when my SA scanned it, it turned out to be $4475 before tax. So I am guessing there might be a price increase on this piece soon.


----------



## yogurtmega

Posted In the Hermes inaction thread but Sharing the new Kelly belt here again because I love it so much!!! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## hgirl2

This beautiful hermes tressage strap


----------



## Birkinitis

hgirl2 said:


> This beautiful hermes tressage strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526259


To me, this is perfection.


----------



## hgirl2

Birkinitis said:


> To me, this is perfection.


Thank you


----------



## kadya

My first ever H item! I love my Chanel’s and have collected a few of them, but after getting this I couldn’t believe the amazing quality of the leather in just this little tiny coin pouch. It’s just perfect. (Now I’m researching bags...)

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## HKsai

kadya said:


> My first ever H item! I love my Chanel’s and have collected a few of them, but after getting this I couldn’t believe the amazing quality of the leather in just this little tiny coin pouch. It’s just perfect. (Now I’m researching bags...)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous. Please indulge yourself and slide down the orange slippery slope with us.


----------



## Tarry79

now you need to get yourself a Birkin and Kelly to add to your collection


----------



## luvprada

My first Hermes Kelly (and probably the only one for quite a long time).  I feel so very lucky to have found it.  I had the fabulous Bababebi authentic.  It is a Kelly (Sellier Mou) 28 Vermillion Chèvre de Coromandel with Palladium plated (Guilloche finish).


----------



## tlamdang08

luvprada said:


> My first Hermes Kelly (and probably the only one for quite a long time).  I feel so very lucky to have found it.  I had the fabulous Bababebi authentic.  It is a Kelly (Sellier Mou) 28 Vermillion Chèvre de Coromandel with Palladium plated (Guilloche finish).


Congratulations! It's very unique. So happy for you. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Joyceshing

hgirl2 said:


> This beautiful hermes tressage strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526259


She’s so beautiful and matches with Miss K!
BTW the Bottega charm is so nice ٩(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)۶


----------



## luvprada

tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations! It's very unique. So happy for you. Enjoy!!!


Thank you so very much!  Can't wait to take her out


----------



## angelo.mariano

So today i purchase my first Hermès item and it is a calvi in the color Abricot. I was very lucky that they had it in the color and in Epsom leather because thats the exact one i wanted. 

Since they ignored me in the LV store i went to Hermès and it was the best decision. And I love how they treated me in the store .


----------



## eckw

luvprada said:


> My first Hermes Kelly (and probably the only one for quite a long time).  I feel so very lucky to have found it.  I had the fabulous Bababebi authentic.  It is a Kelly (Sellier Mou) 28 Vermillion Chèvre de Coromandel with Palladium plated (Guilloche finish).



This is gorgeous!! ♥️♥️ I’m not a Kelly girl (B all the way) but this made my heart skip a beat! Congrats on an amazing find!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

angelo.mariano said:


> View attachment 4526785
> View attachment 4526786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today i purchase my first Hermès item and it is a calvi in the color Abricot. I was very lucky that they had it in the color and in Epsom leather because thats the exact one i wanted.
> 
> Since they ignored me in the LV store i went to Hermès and it was the best decision. And I love how they treated me in the store .


Congrats on your purchase! I've only started shopping at Hermes this year so I'm not a long-term customer, but I've always been treated so wonderfully in Hermes stores - the SAs were unfailingly polite, helpful and friendly.


----------



## hgirl2

Joyceshing said:


> She’s so beautiful and matches with Miss K!
> BTW the Bottega charm is so nice ٩(๑❛ᴗ❛๑)۶


Thanks


----------



## nymeria

luvprada said:


> My first Hermes Kelly (and probably the only one for quite a long time).  I feel so very lucky to have found it.  I had the fabulous Bababebi authentic.  It is a Kelly (Sellier Mou) 28 Vermillion Chèvre de Coromandel with Palladium plated (Guilloche finish).


Just gorgeous! Wear her well and enjoy


----------



## fabuleux

New Voltige sneakers in black!
I had to go up half a size—Hermès sizing is quite inconsistent. 

I love them!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4526916
> View attachment 4526917
> 
> New Voltige sneakers in black!
> I had to go up half a size—Hermès sizing is quite inconsistent.
> 
> I love them!!


I have my eye on those too! Thanks fo rth emodeling pics. I seem to prefer the mens options for sneakers =)
And since I wear a 40/41, I can find my size! Those are killer! Run small?


----------



## fabuleux

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have my eye on those too! Thanks fo rth emodeling pics. I seem to prefer the mens options for sneakers =)
> Those are killer! Run small?


I absolutely love them! 
In my experience, they do run small. I’m usually a 43 (9 Gucci) and these are 43 1/2 (and I don’t have any room to spare!).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fabuleux said:


> I absolutely love them!
> In my experience, they do run small. I’m usually a 43 (9 Gucci) and these are 43 1/2 (and I don’t have any room to spare!).


Ok perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Suzie

luvprada said:


> My first Hermes Kelly (and probably the only one for quite a long time).  I feel so very lucky to have found it.  I had the fabulous Bababebi authentic.  It is a Kelly (Sellier Mou) 28 Vermillion Chèvre de Coromandel with Palladium plated (Guilloche finish).


I have an almost identical bag, except for the hardware.


----------



## Suzie

luvprada said:


> My first Hermes Kelly (and probably the only one for quite a long time).  I feel so very lucky to have found it.  I had the fabulous Bababebi authentic.  It is a Kelly (Sellier Mou) 28 Vermillion Chèvre de Coromandel with Palladium plated (Guilloche finish).


I am almost twins, different hardware though.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

luvprada said:


> My first Hermes Kelly (and probably the only one for quite a long time).  I feel so very lucky to have found it.  I had the fabulous Bababebi authentic.  It is a Kelly (Sellier Mou) 28 Vermillion Chèvre de Coromandel with Palladium plated (Guilloche finish).


----------



## Anthropolo

I found this treasure on a private online auction. There weren't many bidders and I eventually got it for "only" 1150usd. Can you believe it? A Crocodile Kelly 28 from before 1945 (as there is no date code)

This was the sellers main picture:


It arrived a day later at my doorstep, and the first surprise was that the bag was still in its original dustbag. And the seller just packed it in a used Birkin 35 Box, which i was looking for anyway to store the Birkin I recently bought in. And people pay hundreds of dollars for just for a box like that online!

So I started off by conditioning the bag with some leather wax conditioner, and let it sit for a few hours: 


It had uniformly smoothened the leather a bit. I proceeded to polish the hardware. I'm including a before and after image of the hardware so you can see what difference it made:




Also some scales were basically falling off the sides, so I gently glued them back into place with a special leather glue (That can be removed with induced heat if needed at a later point). I did the same for seperated leather pieces, that probably had deteriorated glue residue inside and were once sewn together. But since some threading was lose, there were gaps and that was an easy fix to just glue them back closed. It can be sewn back together at a later point anyway if desired. But for now this is a totally sufficient solution. I tried to be as gentle as possible and not to leave and visible marks of touch-up all around.


The final results speak for themselves. I think it still has the same "untouched" vintage feel to it but arranging it properly. Instead of leaving it to slouch like the previous owner did, I fulfilled the purpose of what a sellier Kelly is supposed to look like, and am now forcing it back into the original shape. If it was a retourne I would not have minded whatsoever, but this just looked wrong on a sellier. So these are the final shots of the almost 100 year old piece:













I hope you enjoyed this quick post of my very special find.


----------



## Noveltwist

Anthropolo said:


> I found this treasure on a private online auction. There weren't many bidders and I eventually got it for "only" 1150usd. Can you believe it? A Crocodile Kelly 28 from before 1945 (as there is no date code)
> 
> This was the sellers main picture:
> View attachment 4526942
> 
> It arrived a day later at my doorstep, and the first surprise was that the bag was still in its original dustbag. And the seller just packed it in a used Birkin 35 Box, which i was looking for anyway to store the Birkin I recently bought in. And people pay hundreds of dollars for just for a box like that online!
> 
> So I started off by conditioning the bag with some leather wax conditioner, and let it sit for a few hours:
> View attachment 4526944
> 
> It had uniformly smoothened the leather a bit. I proceeded to polish the hardware. I'm including a before and after image of the hardware so you can see what difference it made:
> View attachment 4526945
> 
> View attachment 4526946
> 
> Also some scales were basically falling off the sides, so I gently glued them back into place with a special leather glue (That can be removed with induced heat if needed at a later point). I did the same for seperated leather pieces, that probably had deteriorated glue residue inside and were once sewn together. But since some threading was lose, there were gaps and that was an easy fix to just glue them back closed. It can be sewn back together at a later point anyway if desired. But for now this is a totally sufficient solution. I tried to be as gentle as possible and not to leave and visible marks of touch-up all around.
> View attachment 4526951
> 
> The final results speak for themselves. I think it still has the same "untouched" vintage feel to it but arranging it properly. Instead of leaving it to slouch like the previous owner did, I fulfilled the purpose of what a sellier Kelly is supposed to look like, and am now forcing it back into the original shape. If it was a retourne I would not have minded whatsoever, but this just looked wrong on a sellier. So these are the final shots of the almost 100 year old piece:
> View attachment 4526953
> 
> View attachment 4526954
> 
> View attachment 4526958
> 
> View attachment 4526955
> 
> View attachment 4526956
> 
> View attachment 4526957
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this quick post of my very special find.



Thanks for sharing! What a find!! 

May I ask what you used to polish the hardware? Looks great after!


----------



## Anthropolo

I used "Mellerud's Gold, Silver, Brass and Copper polishing paste" and a Cutip. I was confused at first, I always thought there had to be something abrasive in a polishing paste, but it's actually just smooth, and it'll take a few minutes of rubbing to get it shiny and clean. Was my first time polishing as well!


----------



## Anthropolo

angelo.mariano said:


> View attachment 4526785
> View attachment 4526786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So today i purchase my first Hermès item and it is a calvi in the color Abricot. I was very lucky that they had it in the color and in Epsom leather because thats the exact one i wanted.
> 
> Since they ignored me in the LV store i went to Hermès and it was the best decision. And I love how they treated me in the store .



Funny! In my city it's the other way around.


----------



## luvprada

eckw said:


> This is gorgeous!! ♥️♥️ I’m not a Kelly girl (B all the way) but this made my heart skip a beat! Congrats on an amazing find!


Thank you so very much!


----------



## FreddieMac

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4526916
> View attachment 4526917
> 
> New Voltige sneakers in black!
> I had to go up half a size—Hermès sizing is quite inconsistent.
> 
> I love them!!



These are GORGEOUS! I've been eyeing up the grey/fauve ones and think your mod pics may have pushed me over the edge... one can always do with more shoes!


----------



## DR2014

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have my eye on those too! Thanks fo rth emodeling pics. I seem to prefer the mens options for sneakers =)
> And since I wear a 40/41, I can find my size! Those are killer! Run small?


Mine are 41 or 41.5.


----------



## momoc

Anthropolo said:


> I found this treasure on a private online auction. There weren't many bidders and I eventually got it for "only" 1150usd. Can you believe it? A Crocodile Kelly 28 from before 1945 (as there is no date code)
> 
> This was the sellers main picture:
> View attachment 4526942
> 
> It arrived a day later at my doorstep, and the first surprise was that the bag was still in its original dustbag. And the seller just packed it in a used Birkin 35 Box, which i was looking for anyway to store the Birkin I recently bought in. And people pay hundreds of dollars for just for a box like that online!
> 
> So I started off by conditioning the bag with some leather wax conditioner, and let it sit for a few hours:
> View attachment 4526944
> 
> It had uniformly smoothened the leather a bit. I proceeded to polish the hardware. I'm including a before and after image of the hardware so you can see what difference it made:
> View attachment 4526945
> 
> View attachment 4526946
> 
> Also some scales were basically falling off the sides, so I gently glued them back into place with a special leather glue (That can be removed with induced heat if needed at a later point). I did the same for seperated leather pieces, that probably had deteriorated glue residue inside and were once sewn together. But since some threading was lose, there were gaps and that was an easy fix to just glue them back closed. It can be sewn back together at a later point anyway if desired. But for now this is a totally sufficient solution. I tried to be as gentle as possible and not to leave and visible marks of touch-up all around.
> View attachment 4526951
> 
> The final results speak for themselves. I think it still has the same "untouched" vintage feel to it but arranging it properly. Instead of leaving it to slouch like the previous owner did, I fulfilled the purpose of what a sellier Kelly is supposed to look like, and am now forcing it back into the original shape. If it was a retourne I would not have minded whatsoever, but this just looked wrong on a sellier. So these are the final shots of the almost 100 year old piece:
> View attachment 4526953
> 
> View attachment 4526954
> 
> View attachment 4526958
> 
> View attachment 4526955
> 
> View attachment 4526956
> 
> View attachment 4526957
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this quick post of my very special find.



What a fun and informational story to read about! Thank you for sharing, and the bag looks great


----------



## JY1217

Brought my bag for spa and picked this little guy with me


----------



## Saffynyc

Got this today ! Love my S/A she is the best .


----------



## aksaiyo

Was just dropping in to look at beautiful things because I had a rough day at work, but unexpectedly walked out with this pretty!


----------



## nymeria

Anthropolo said:


> I found this treasure on a private online auction. There weren't many bidders and I eventually got it for "only" 1150usd. Can you believe it? A Crocodile Kelly 28 from before 1945 (as there is no date code)
> 
> This was the sellers main picture:
> View attachment 4526942
> 
> It arrived a day later at my doorstep, and the first surprise was that the bag was still in its original dustbag. And the seller just packed it in a used Birkin 35 Box, which i was looking for anyway to store the Birkin I recently bought in. And people pay hundreds of dollars for just for a box like that online!
> 
> So I started off by conditioning the bag with some leather wax conditioner, and let it sit for a few hours:
> View attachment 4526944
> 
> It had uniformly smoothened the leather a bit. I proceeded to polish the hardware. I'm including a before and after image of the hardware so you can see what difference it made:
> View attachment 4526945
> 
> View attachment 4526946
> 
> Also some scales were basically falling off the sides, so I gently glued them back into place with a special leather glue (That can be removed with induced heat if needed at a later point). I did the same for seperated leather pieces, that probably had deteriorated glue residue inside and were once sewn together. But since some threading was lose, there were gaps and that was an easy fix to just glue them back closed. It can be sewn back together at a later point anyway if desired. But for now this is a totally sufficient solution. I tried to be as gentle as possible and not to leave and visible marks of touch-up all around.
> View attachment 4526951
> 
> The final results speak for themselves. I think it still has the same "untouched" vintage feel to it but arranging it properly. Instead of leaving it to slouch like the previous owner did, I fulfilled the purpose of what a sellier Kelly is supposed to look like, and am now forcing it back into the original shape. If it was a retourne I would not have minded whatsoever, but this just looked wrong on a sellier. So these are the final shots of the almost 100 year old piece:
> View attachment 4526953
> 
> View attachment 4526954
> 
> View attachment 4526958
> 
> View attachment 4526955
> 
> View attachment 4526956
> 
> View attachment 4526957
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this quick post of my very special find.


I cannot believe the difference you made for this beauty- a total conversion and well worth the time and effort you put into her. She's an absolute gem and you should be incredibly proud.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Saffynyc said:


> Got this today ! Love my S/A she is the best .


I’m so glad you found a great SA.


----------



## Saffynyc

sf_newyorker said:


> I’m so glad you found a great SA.


Yes I love her to tidbits . I really think people in Meatpacking are the best ! Madison and Wall Street are annoying .


----------



## nymeria

Saffynyc said:


> Got this today ! Love my S/A she is the best .


LOVE this!! Is it lime? And won't this look yummy in your new Evelyn?
And yes, I totally agree, the SAs in Meatpacking are heads above, in every way, the other NYC stores. No comparison and I am never looking back


----------



## Saffynyc

nymeria said:


> LOVE this!! Is it lime? And won't this look yummy in your new Evelyn?
> And yes, I totally agree, the SAs in Meatpacking are heads above, in every way, the other NYC stores. No comparison and I am never looking back


Yes ! It’s Jaune De Naples ( yellow) I love it ! Such a good mix.


----------



## HKsai

Bought this gorgeous scarf preloved. Slowly building my vintage scarf collection


----------



## MightyBigRed

Saffynyc said:


> Yes I love her to tidbits . I really think people in Meatpacking are the best ! Madison and Wall Street are annoying .



The feedback for the Meatpacking store has influenced my choice to go to this store during my next US trip.



HKsai said:


> Bought this gorgeous scarf preloved. Slowly building my vintage scarf collection



GORGEOUS!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Welp, it didn’t take long until my second purchase occurred as an Hermes Newbie.

Gold Oran Sandals paired with my new Heure watch in gold with gold double tour strap! I was so excited, I wore it out of the store!


----------



## Poohbeary

MightyBigRed said:


> The feedback for the Meatpacking store has influenced my choice to go to this store during my next US trip.
> I went to Meatpacking store during my trip 3 weeks ago, Emma was the name of SA who served me, I have to say she is the nicest and downhearted Hermès SA I ever met. I highly recommend the Meatpacking store and ask for Emma.
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS!


----------



## TC1

I wasn't going to buy any more bags this year after finally buying my B35..but this Evelyne GM in Feu showed up at a trusted reseller (I also had it authenticated) and I couldn't stop thinking about it!


----------



## Saffynyc

TC1 said:


> View attachment 4527828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any more bags this year after finally buying my B35..but this Evelyne GM in Feu showed up at a trusted reseller (I also had it authenticated) and I couldn't stop thinking about it!


 I have one also! You won’t regret it . It’s beautiful and such a beautiful color .


----------



## TC1

Saffynyc said:


> I have one also! You won’t regret it . It’s beautiful and such a beautiful color .


----------



## Anthropolo

nymeria said:


> I cannot believe the difference you made for this beauty- a total conversion and well worth the time and effort you put into her. She's an absolute gem and you should be incredibly proud.



Thank you so much! I really appreciate that. I tried my best!


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

Today’s new pickup.


----------



## Rhl2987

lingnanmax said:


> Today’s new pickup.


That is beautiful. What is the leather?


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

Rhl2987 said:


> That is beautiful. What is the leather?


Thank you, Evercolor calfskin with lizard.


----------



## Holliwood

GP 36


----------



## Jaaanice

went on a bit of a shopping spree in August..... and now i am on ban island until my Bday in Nov

1.  O Kelly Bracelet in Gold
2.  Constance Mini in Etain swift with RGHW
3.  Roulis in Anemone / Evercolor w Permabrass (THIS IS MY FAVE PURCHASE!)
4.  Micro Tshirt
5.  Twillaine Cardigan - Brides de gala
6. Dragon Tshirt (for hubby)
7.  Velvet Sneakers
8.  Bearn Long Wallet in Rose Extreme /Epsom with GHW

I THINK that's it, but not sure.. will post pix soon~ thanks for letting me share


----------



## De sac

Jaaanice said:


> went on a bit of a shopping spree in August..... and now i am on ban island until my Bday in Nov
> 
> 1.  O Kelly Bracelet in Gold
> 2.  Constance Mini in Etain swift with RGHW
> 3.  Roulis in Anemone / Evercolor w Permabrass (THIS IS MY FAVE PURCHASE!)
> 4.  Micro Tshirt
> 5.  Twillaine Cardigan - Brides de gala
> 6. Dragon Tshirt (for hubby)
> 7.  Velvet Sneakers
> 8.  Bearn Long Wallet in Rose Extreme /Epsom with GHW
> 
> I THINK that's it, but not sure.. will post pix soon~ thanks for letting me share



Everything sounds delightful and look forward to pics, especially of the bags and wallet!


----------



## DoggieBags

Anthropolo said:


> I found this treasure on a private online auction. There weren't many bidders and I eventually got it for "only" 1150usd. Can you believe it? A Crocodile Kelly 28 from before 1945 (as there is no date code)
> 
> This was the sellers main picture:
> View attachment 4526942
> 
> It arrived a day later at my doorstep, and the first surprise was that the bag was still in its original dustbag. And the seller just packed it in a used Birkin 35 Box, which i was looking for anyway to store the Birkin I recently bought in. And people pay hundreds of dollars for just for a box like that online!
> 
> So I started off by conditioning the bag with some leather wax conditioner, and let it sit for a few hours:
> View attachment 4526944
> 
> It had uniformly smoothened the leather a bit. I proceeded to polish the hardware. I'm including a before and after image of the hardware so you can see what difference it made:
> View attachment 4526945
> 
> View attachment 4526946
> 
> Also some scales were basically falling off the sides, so I gently glued them back into place with a special leather glue (That can be removed with induced heat if needed at a later point). I did the same for seperated leather pieces, that probably had deteriorated glue residue inside and were once sewn together. But since some threading was lose, there were gaps and that was an easy fix to just glue them back closed. It can be sewn back together at a later point anyway if desired. But for now this is a totally sufficient solution. I tried to be as gentle as possible and not to leave and visible marks of touch-up all around.
> View attachment 4526951
> 
> The final results speak for themselves. I think it still has the same "untouched" vintage feel to it but arranging it properly. Instead of leaving it to slouch like the previous owner did, I fulfilled the purpose of what a sellier Kelly is supposed to look like, and am now forcing it back into the original shape. If it was a retourne I would not have minded whatsoever, but this just looked wrong on a sellier. So these are the final shots of the almost 100 year old piece:
> View attachment 4526953
> 
> View attachment 4526954
> 
> View attachment 4526958
> 
> View attachment 4526955
> 
> View attachment 4526956
> 
> View attachment 4526957
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this quick post of my very special find.


Congratulations on your find! What a huge difference before and after. Beautiful bag. How long did it take you to recondition your bag?


----------



## 336

I got carried away at lunch.


----------



## sf_newyorker

336 said:


> I got carried away at lunch.


That’s a rather large box...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

336 said:


> I got carried away at lunch.


I smell troooouble....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LVSistinaMM said:


> Welp, it didn’t take long until my second purchase occurred as an Hermes Newbie.
> 
> Gold Oran Sandals paired with my new Heure watch in gold with gold double tour strap! I was so excited, I wore it out of the store!


Love your watch! That double tour band is so gorgeous!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love your watch! That double tour band is so gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## nymeria

336 said:


> I got carried away at lunch.


and.....?


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Please share !


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

336 said:


> I got carried away at lunch.



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-etiquette.946809/


----------



## 336

It actually was not that exciting - Mountain Zebra and some mugs! Will take pics when DH goes to sleep


----------



## 336

Mountain zebra!


----------



## Anthropolo

DoggieBags said:


> Congratulations on your find! What a huge difference before and after. Beautiful bag. How long did it take you to recondition your bag?



I only let it sit for about 3 hours. Generally it is not recommended for exotic skin to let it sit covered in lotion for that long as the leather has to breathe. But It's fine. I from time to time rub some more onto it with a cotton towel in very thin layers.


----------



## Anthropolo

Anthropolo said:


> I found this treasure on a private online auction. There weren't many bidders and I eventually got it for "only" 1150usd. Can you believe it? A Crocodile Kelly 28 from before 1945 (as there is no date code)
> 
> This was the sellers main picture:
> View attachment 4526942
> 
> It arrived a day later at my doorstep, and the first surprise was that the bag was still in its original dustbag. And the seller just packed it in a used Birkin 35 Box, which i was looking for anyway to store the Birkin I recently bought in. And people pay hundreds of dollars for just for a box like that online!
> 
> So I started off by conditioning the bag with some leather wax conditioner, and let it sit for a few hours:
> View attachment 4526944
> 
> It had uniformly smoothened the leather a bit. I proceeded to polish the hardware. I'm including a before and after image of the hardware so you can see what difference it made:
> View attachment 4526945
> 
> View attachment 4526946
> 
> Also some scales were basically falling off the sides, so I gently glued them back into place with a special leather glue (That can be removed with induced heat if needed at a later point). I did the same for seperated leather pieces, that probably had deteriorated glue residue inside and were once sewn together. But since some threading was lose, there were gaps and that was an easy fix to just glue them back closed. It can be sewn back together at a later point anyway if desired. But for now this is a totally sufficient solution. I tried to be as gentle as possible and not to leave and visible marks of touch-up all around.
> View attachment 4526951
> 
> The final results speak for themselves. I think it still has the same "untouched" vintage feel to it but arranging it properly. Instead of leaving it to slouch like the previous owner did, I fulfilled the purpose of what a sellier Kelly is supposed to look like, and am now forcing it back into the original shape. If it was a retourne I would not have minded whatsoever, but this just looked wrong on a sellier. So these are the final shots of the almost 100 year old piece:
> View attachment 4526953
> 
> View attachment 4526954
> 
> View attachment 4526958
> 
> View attachment 4526955
> 
> View attachment 4526956
> 
> View attachment 4526957
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this quick post of my very special find.



Update on my project. The double pocket on the inside was loose as the thread broke and opened up about two inches down. I tried to find a thread as close of a color I could find. (I know it is not exactly the same, but since they used a beige thread that has darkened and yellowed throughout the years I chose a brown-yellowish thread so it gives the illusion of matching.






On the outside there was a corner on the upper side that had opened up, but it only took 4 stitches to close that one back up. I used a darker brown thread to match the appearance from a far.



Hope you enjoy the quick update!


----------



## eckw

Got a call from my SA saying the gold Oran sandals I wanted had arrived in my size...




Ended up leaving with a gold diamond Kelly ring (my first-ever H ring!) 




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Anthropolo said:


> Update on my project. The double pocket on the inside was loose as the thread broke and opened up about two inches down. I tried to find a thread as close of a color I could find. (I know it is not exactly the same, but since they used a beige thread that has darkened and yellowed throughout the years I chose a brown-yellowish thread so it gives the illusion of matching.
> 
> View attachment 4529323
> 
> View attachment 4529324
> 
> 
> On the outside there was a corner on the upper side that had opened up, but it only took 4 stitches to close that one back up. I used a darker brown thread to match the appearance from a far.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the quick update!



Absolutely fabulous!  You’re so lucky to have found this gorgeous Kelly!


----------



## Onthego

Jaaanice said:


> went on a bit of a shopping spree in August..... and now i am on ban island until my Bday in Nov
> 
> 1.  O Kelly Bracelet in Gold
> 2.  Constance Mini in Etain swift with RGHW
> 3.  Roulis in Anemone / Evercolor w Permabrass (THIS IS MY FAVE PURCHASE!)
> 4.  Micro Tshirt
> 5.  Twillaine Cardigan - Brides de gala
> 6. Dragon Tshirt (for hubby)
> 7.  Velvet Sneakers
> 8.  Bearn Long Wallet in Rose Extreme /Epsom with GHW
> 
> I THINK that's it, but not sure.. will post pix soon~ thanks for letting me share


Which is the micro t shirt? And I too would love to see the roulis in anemone.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Found a hidden gem....Beton matte gator PHW Constance wallet. It’s new to me and the price was fab! Going to bring it  to my store to see if she needs a spa day. My first exotic outside of CDCs. So happy and I plan to use her as a clutch. Special thanks to @csetcos for joining me in bringing this girl home.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Txoceangirl said:


> Found a hidden gem....Beton matte gator PHW Constance wallet. It’s new to me and the price was fab! Going to bring it  to my store to see if she needs a spa day. My first exotic outside of CDCs. So happy and I plan to use her as a clutch. Special thanks to @csetcos for joining me in bringing this girl home.
> 
> View attachment 4529553



This is quite spectacular... enjoy!!


----------



## Zenbag

Love my new charm and shoes


----------



## woo13

Txoceangirl said:


> Found a hidden gem....Beton matte gator PHW Constance wallet. It’s new to me and the price was fab! Going to bring it  to my store to see if she needs a spa day. My first exotic outside of CDCs. So happy and I plan to use her as a clutch. Special thanks to @csetcos for joining me in bringing this girl home.
> 
> View attachment 4529553


Wow!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Came in today for a pair of shoes but I need to wait until next week for the right color. As usual, I always brought Something unexpected home. 
My home store just got robbed. Everyone was still in shock when I came in. So I got a quick visit instead of an hour long like usual. Be safe everyone. It is crazier during holiday 
And sneak peak of my new shoes


----------



## atelierforward

Zenbag said:


> Love my new charm and shoes


Those shoes are amazing!! What is the name of that style? I need to research these edgy beauties.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Love Of My Life said:


> This is quite spectacular... enjoy!!





woo13 said:


> Wow!!! Stunning!!!



Thank you!  She’s enjoying her new home!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

tlamdang08 said:


> My home store just got robbed. Everyone was still in shock when I came in.


Oh no! How horrible for everyone who works there


----------



## baglvr2012

eckw said:


> Dropped by for a harmless look-in with my SA and came away with some goodies ♥️
> 
> View attachment 4522908


Can you tell me the name of the necklace please?


----------



## Anthropolo

Anthropolo said:


> Update on my project. The double pocket on the inside was loose as the thread broke and opened up about two inches down. I tried to find a thread as close of a color I could find. (I know it is not exactly the same, but since they used a beige thread that has darkened and yellowed throughout the years I chose a brown-yellowish thread so it gives the illusion of matching.
> 
> View attachment 4529323
> 
> View attachment 4529324
> 
> 
> On the outside there was a corner on the upper side that had opened up, but it only took 4 stitches to close that one back up. I used a darker brown thread to match the appearance from a far.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy the quick update!



Second update on my work: This is probably the last step and I won't be doing much more on the bag. After all it is vintage and ageing can't be reversed. There were torn scales on one side of the bag, after gluing them back to the lining, there were still visible gaps and the light brown tears were clearly visible. I decided to use liquid leather and mixed the right leather color to cover it up. It is now much more subtle than before. Before and after pictures of two different angles:

Before


After
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Before


After


----------



## DoggieBags

Anthropolo said:


> Second update on my work: This is probably the last step and I won't be doing much more on the bag. After all it is vintage and ageing can't be reversed. There were torn scales on one side of the bag, after gluing them back to the lining, there were still visible gaps and the light brown tears were clearly visible. I decided to use liquid leather and mixed the right leather color to cover it up. It is now much more subtle than before. Before and after pictures of two different angles:
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4530860
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4530859
> 
> After
> View attachment 4530857


Amazing restoration job! Thank you for sharing the step by step process. So interesting to see the dramatic difference before and after. You breathed new life into this kelly and I hope you enjoy her for many more years!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Anthropolo said:


> Second update on my work: This is probably the last step and I won't be doing much more on the bag. After all it is vintage and ageing can't be reversed. There were torn scales on one side of the bag, after gluing them back to the lining, there were still visible gaps and the light brown tears were clearly visible. I decided to use liquid leather and mixed the right leather color to cover it up. It is now much more subtle than before. Before and after pictures of two different angles:
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4530860
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4530858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4530859
> 
> After
> View attachment 4530857



Wow what a difference! I'm really enjoying how you're bringing this old bag back to life


----------



## ricababes

She is so pretty! ❤️


----------



## voguekelly711

I had a last minute 24 hour trip to Paris today and let my SA in Sèvres know as soon as I could - on the flight over! 

Stopped in to see about a K28 or 32 in some of the new colors (Vert Armande )... after rummaging around he wasn’t able to find anything he thought I would like and we talked about how the workshops are just now back up & running. 

But I did leave with these beauties! DH & I just moved into our first place together so celebrated with a Pegasus coin dish. I stumbled across this Dragon Pendant online & immediately asked about it. So happy!!!


----------



## DR2014

chrisjason94 said:


> I had a last minute 24 hour trip to Paris today and let my SA in Sèvres know as soon as I could - on the flight over!
> 
> Stopped in to see about a K28 or 32 in some of the new colors (Vert Armande )... after rummaging around he wasn’t able to find anything he thought I would like and we talked about how the workshops are just now back up & running.
> 
> But I did leave with these beauties! DH & I just moved into our first place together so celebrated with a Pegasus coin dish. I stumbled across this Dragon Pendant online & immediately asked about it. So happy!!!


Both are so beautiful!  I have never seen the dragon pendant before, I love it!


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

chrisjason94 said:


> I had a last minute 24 hour trip to Paris today and let my SA in Sèvres know as soon as I could - on the flight over!
> 
> Stopped in to see about a K28 or 32 in some of the new colors (Vert Armande )... after rummaging around he wasn’t able to find anything he thought I would like and we talked about how the workshops are just now back up & running.
> 
> But I did leave with these beauties! DH & I just moved into our first place together so celebrated with a Pegasus coin dish. I stumbled across this Dragon Pendant online & immediately asked about it. So happy!!!



Oh my I love the dragon pendant.  Can you tell me the name of it?  And is it only available in Europe?


----------



## eckw

baglvr2012 said:


> Can you tell me the name of the necklace please?



It’s the O’Kelly pendant (etoupe back).


----------



## voguekelly711

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> Oh my I love the dragon pendant.  Can you tell me the name of it?  And is it only available in Europe?



I think so! I looked on the US website and it wasn’t there. It’s available if you switch to France & it’s under men’s necklaces, along with this other one. Here are the names


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

chrisjason94 said:


> I think so! I looked on the US website and it wasn’t there. It’s available if you switch to France & it’s under men’s necklaces, along with this other one. Here are the names


Thank you so much for the information!  Now I need to get one of them...not sure how as I don't see myself going to Europe any time soon.


----------



## Cookies1993

AnnaE said:


> Hi, all! Got these a few weeks ago, but forgot to post: gloves in Cognac. Ordered early to have them ready for the fall. I wanted the least obvious Hermes pair, so picked these. The leather is so incredibly soft and sumptuous. My husband now wants a pair, and he tries to avoid gloves as much as possible...



Wow these are lovely!! Perfect for the winter! How do they fit? I like the Kelly lock ones in the background too


----------



## hokatie

I’m a newbie here and to the H world too. I’m on my way to get my dream bags (Birkin and Kelly). I made my first Hermes purchase last month and have just collected it in store today. I’m so excited now.
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## voguekelly711

hokatie said:


> I’m a newbie here and to the H world too. I’m on my way to get my dream bags (Birkin and Kelly). I made my first Hermes purchase last month and have just collected it in store today. I’m so excited now.
> Thank you for letting me share!



Welcome! You’ll get your B & K soon enough  I too started my H journey with a twilly purchase last November & now am fortunate enough to have acquired some beautiful pieces since then, including a C24 & B30. That’s such a gorgeous twilly, congrats


----------



## hokatie

chrisjason94 said:


> Welcome! You’ll get your B & K soon enough  I too started my H journey with a twilly purchase last November & now am fortunate enough to have acquired some beautiful pieces since then, including a C24 & B30. That’s such a gorgeous twilly, congrats


Thank you Chrisjason94! Your kind words shine my day. I can’t wait until the day my dream comes true. Congrats on your C24 & B30!


----------



## nymeria

hokatie said:


> I’m a newbie here and to the H world too. I’m on my way to get my dream bags (Birkin and Kelly). I made my first Hermes purchase last month and have just collected it in store today. I’m so excited now.
> Thank you for letting me share!


What a beautiful first purchase- congrats!! Now watch out, its a slippery orange slope you're on!! ( but great fun none the less)


----------



## hokatie

nymeria said:


> What a beautiful first purchase- congrats!! Now watch out, its a slippery orange slope you're on!! ( but great fun none the less)


Thank you nymeria!
I think that I’m already on this orange slope, made a second purchase at the store this afternoon .


----------



## B@gCr@zy

Could barely contain myself after scoring my gorgeous Apricot B25 on my dream trip to Paris!


----------



## Txoceangirl

B@gCr@zy said:


> Could barely contain myself after scoring my gorgeous Apricot B25 on my dream trip to Paris!


OMG...this is making me want Abricot more than anything. Huge congrats!


----------



## steffysstyle

Saint Germain Boots in Brun Fumé - has more of a grey undertone in reality, hard to capture with my phone!


----------



## Rhl2987

My newest! Box Birkin 30 GHW. She’s gorgeous and I’m making a commitment now to wear and not baby her too much. Too expensive not to use and love! Just picturing her with my two new H coats come cooler weather


----------



## Livia1

Rhl2987 said:


> My newest! Box Birkin 30 GHW. She’s gorgeous and I’m making a commitment now to wear and not baby her too much. Too expensive not to use and love! Just picturing her with my two new H coats come cooler weather




It's gorgeous! Many congrats and enjoy using it.


----------



## 1LV

Rhl2987 said:


> My newest! Box Birkin 30 GHW. She’s gorgeous and I’m making a commitment now to wear and not baby her too much. Too expensive not to use and love! Just picturing her with my two new H coats come cooler weather


Love it.  Congratulations.


----------



## lynne_ross

Rhl2987 said:


> My newest! Box Birkin 30 GHW. She’s gorgeous and I’m making a commitment now to wear and not baby her too much. Too expensive not to use and love! Just picturing her with my two new H coats come cooler weather


Congrats she is beautiful!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Livia1 said:


> It's gorgeous! Many congrats and enjoy using it.


Thank you dear!


1LV said:


> Love it.  Congratulations.


 Thank you!!


lynne_ross said:


> Congrats she is beautiful!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## jen943

Rhl2987 said:


> My newest! Box Birkin 30 GHW. She’s gorgeous and I’m making a commitment now to wear and not baby her too much. Too expensive not to use and love! Just picturing her with my two new H coats come cooler weather


Dream bag!


----------



## nymeria

Rhl2987 said:


> My newest! Box Birkin 30 GHW. She’s gorgeous and I’m making a commitment now to wear and not baby her too much. Too expensive not to use and love! Just picturing her with my two new H coats come cooler weather


Just perfection!!  She will be gorgeous all year round- enjoy!!


----------



## Rhl2987

jen943 said:


> Dream bag!





nymeria said:


> Just perfection!!  She will be gorgeous all year round- enjoy!!


Thank you!! My SA kept telling me she can’t wait until I throw it around a bit and add character. Then it will be beautiful in the way it’s meant to be!


----------



## Summerof89

Noir Swift KP with ghw during my transit at HK airport


----------



## mcpro

Volver booties
Legend sandals
Jungle love twilly

Sorry for the mess .. ( like a hurricane)


----------



## Ana_bananas

steffysstyle said:


> Saint Germain Boots in Brun Fumé - has more of a grey undertone in reality, hard to capture with my phone!
> 
> View attachment 4532192



Beautiful!!
I saw yours and asked my SA ... She’s transferring a pair in for me


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> My newest! Box Birkin 30 GHW. She’s gorgeous and I’m making a commitment now to wear and not baby her too much. Too expensive not to use and love! Just picturing her with my two new H coats come cooler weather


Giiiiiiiirrrrlll!!! Whaaaaaaat?!?  <— all the emotions I felt seeing this.. this is awesome and stunning and EVERYTHING! So jealous  Enjoy this beauty!!


----------



## Serva1

Rhl2987 said:


> My newest! Box Birkin 30 GHW. She’s gorgeous and I’m making a commitment now to wear and not baby her too much. Too expensive not to use and love! Just picturing her with my two new H coats come cooler weather



Gorgeous bag, huge congrats Rhl and I’m happy to be twinsies with you ( mine is from 2017). I confess I still baby mine and should carry it more...


----------



## steffysstyle

Ana_bananas said:


> Beautiful!!
> I saw yours and asked my SA ... She’s transferring a pair in for me



Thanks! The photo on the Hermes website is slightly more accurate than mine (my photo is coming up warmer with my iPhone camera).


----------



## nymeria

Summerof89 said:


> Noir Swift KP with ghw during my transit at HK airport


WOW! talk about random luck!! Its just gorgeous- congrats


----------



## nymeria

mcpro said:


> Volver booties
> Legend sandals
> Jungle love twilly
> 
> Sorry for the mess .. ( like a hurricane)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533009


I keep thinking about those boots...... and here they are again. Love them


----------



## Summerof89

nymeria said:


> WOW! talk about random luck!! Its just gorgeous- congrats


Hehe thank you I don’t think I quite grasp how rare they are to come by yet.


----------



## Rhl2987

GoldFish8 said:


> Giiiiiiiirrrrlll!!! Whaaaaaaat?!?  <— all the emotions I felt seeing this.. this is awesome and stunning and EVERYTHING! So jealous  Enjoy this beauty!!


 Haha you are amazing. Thank you!!


Serva1 said:


> Gorgeous bag, huge congrats Rhl and I’m happy to be twinsies with you ( mine is from 2017). I confess I still baby mine and should carry it more...


 Yay twins!!! I told my SA I would not be gentle with it for her. She wants me to just put it on my 4.5 month old’s stroller and go! Do you use a bag insert in yours?


----------



## cavluv

Rhl2987 said:


> My newest! Box Birkin 30 GHW. She’s gorgeous and I’m making a commitment now to wear and not baby her too much. Too expensive not to use and love! Just picturing her with my two new H coats come cooler weather



Yes yes yes!!! So beautiful and so glad you are committed to wearing her...gorgeous!


----------



## Rhl2987

cavluv said:


> Yes yes yes!!! So beautiful and so glad you are committed to wearing her...gorgeous!


Thank you!! Now I just have to follow through with it! Maiden voyage will be this weekend. Pics to follow


----------



## Evita98

I'm waiting for 1 year.
Finally I got it!
Birkin25 black togo
^^♡


----------



## Sofiko

Evita98 said:


> I'm waiting for 1 year.
> Finally I got it!
> Birkin25 black togo
> ^^♡


Beauty!


----------



## GoldFish8

Summerof89 said:


> Noir Swift KP with ghw during my transit at HK airport


Omg wow!! What awesome luck! Did you ask specifically for a KP? That’s amazing


----------



## GoldFish8

Evita98 said:


> I'm waiting for 1 year.
> Finally I got it!
> Birkin25 black togo
> ^^♡


Wow look at how stunning that black Togo looks!!! Congrats!!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

I only went in to browse at the Hermes Waikiki store while on vacation but couldn't help but pick up something in Vert Bosphore & and a sweet little O'Kelly pendant


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Rhl2987 said:


> My newest! Box Birkin 30 GHW. She’s gorgeous and I’m making a commitment now to wear and not baby her too much. Too expensive not to use and love! Just picturing her with my two new H coats come cooler weather


Oh how wonderful for you!!!  You are gong to love carrying this!  Just do it!


----------



## EpiFanatic

My obsession with the Kelly Dog continues...


----------



## Tonimichelle

Evita98 said:


> I'm waiting for 1 year.
> Finally I got it!
> Birkin25 black togo
> ^^♡


Gorgeous!! Congratulations


----------



## Rhl2987

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Oh how wonderful for you!!!  You are gong to love carrying this!  Just do it!


Thank you @ODEDIHAIMS!!


----------



## Summerof89

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg wow!! What awesome luck! Did you ask specifically for a KP? That’s amazing


Welll the following happened:
Me: do you have k28 sellier or k25 retourne in grey or black 
Sa: no only a k28 In gold and mini Constance in etain
Me: hmm no to either how about KP?
SA: yes


----------



## GoldFish8

Summerof89 said:


> Welll the following happened:
> Me: do you have k28 sellier or k25 retourne in grey or black
> Sa: no only a k28 In gold and mini Constance in etain
> Me: hmm no to either how about KP?
> SA: yes


That’s amazing! I always thought the airports stores didn’t carry quota bags


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> That’s amazing! I always thought the airports stores didn’t carry quota bags


Seems like HK is the exception? Have heard multiple success stories with K offerings.


----------



## GoldFish8

kleider said:


> Seems like HK is the exception? Have heard multiple success stories with K offerings.


That’s incredible! Next time I’m in HK I am going to try my luck. Wonder if there needs to be a purchase history or pre spend. I feel like H stores at airports would operate differently.


----------



## Summerof89

GoldFish8 said:


> That’s incredible! Next time I’m in HK I am going to try my luck. Wonder if there needs to be a purchase history or pre spend. I feel like H stores at airports would operate differently.


HK Airport always has stock, two weeks ago during my transit there was a k28 retourne in etain. You generally don’t need a history but need to spend around 1:1 but they had the rtw pieces I have been waiting for anyway that aren’t available at my home store so the bag was just a bonus


----------



## Phiona88

Summerof89 said:


> HK Airport always has stock, two weeks ago during my transit there was a k28 retourne in etain. You generally don’t need a history but need to spend around 1:1 but they had the rtw pieces I have been waiting for anyway that aren’t available at my home store so the bag was just a bonus



That’s amazing. Were they upfront with you from the start about the 1:1 spending expectation from the start?


----------



## periogirl28

Phiona88 said:


> That’s amazing. Were they upfront with you from the start about the 1:1 spending expectation from the start?





kleider said:


> Seems like HK is the exception? Have heard multiple success stories with K offerings.



DH happened to go in and just look around for me while returning on a business trip. He never asked for any bags but the SA just straight out told him the spend for a Constance which she had at the back. Maybe it was a quiet day. That's the first and last time anyone has ever mentioned this to him and needless to say he walked out.


----------



## innerpeace85

steffysstyle said:


> Saint Germain Boots in Brun Fumé - has more of a grey undertone in reality, hard to capture with my phone!
> 
> View attachment 4532192


Hi,
Congrats! I bought the same pair of shoes last week. Can't wait to wear them this fall/winter


----------



## craielover

periogirl28 said:


> DH happened to go in and just look around for me while returning on a business trip. He never asked for any bags but the SA just straight out told him the spend for a Constance which she had at the back. Maybe it was a quiet day. That's the first and last time anyone has ever mentioned this to him and needless to say he walked out.


Why did he walk out? Was the spending requirement unreasonable?


----------



## periogirl28

kleider said:


> Why did he walk out? Was the spending requirement unreasonable?


He knows I don't need to spend anything to be offered bags where I have relationships, plus he never even asked for bags. He went in just to look around before flying out.


----------



## Summerof89

Phiona88 said:


> That’s amazing. Were they upfront with you from the start about the 1:1 spending expectation from the start?


Well if you look at what you actually need and ask for a bag they will tell you if ur spending is enough. They said to me a Kelly require 70k hkd


----------



## Phiona88

Summerof89 said:


> Well if you look at what you actually need and ask for a bag they will tell you if ur spending is enough. They said to me a Kelly require 70k hkd



What about for the KP?


----------



## Summerof89

Phiona88 said:


> What about for the KP?


KP I wanted a cardi and a twillaine and that was fine


----------



## tlamdang08

ajaxbreaker said:


> Oh no! How horrible for everyone who works there


They were panic and shock


----------



## craielover

periogirl28 said:


> He knows I don't need to spend anything to be offered bags where I have relationships, plus he never even asked for bags. He went in just to look around before flying out.


Ha, the SA targeted the wrong customer.


----------



## hopiko

Came home with two new additions:  
Sellier K25 gold/gold and a new constance (38mm) belt combo, rouge de coeur/rose lipstick and a permabrass brushed buckle...LOVE both!!  (note new avatar)


----------



## ajaxbreaker

hopiko said:


> Came home with two new additions:
> Sellier K25 gold/gold and a new constance (38mm) belt combo, rouge de coeur/rose lipstick and a permabrass brushed buckle...LOVE both!!  (note new avatar)


Beautiful, all of them! May I ask what is the scarf in the background? I'm not familiar with the design, it's gorgeous.


----------



## allure244

Summerof89 said:


> HK Airport always has stock, two weeks ago during my transit there was a k28 retourne in etain. You generally don’t need a history but need to spend around 1:1 but they had the rtw pieces I have been waiting for anyway that aren’t available at my home store so the bag was just a bonus



Thanks for the info. I had no idea this airport H carries Kelly bags. Too bad I’m finding this out after I already had a layover there not too long ago. Congratulations on your new kelly pouchette！


----------



## Summerof89

allure244 said:


> Thanks for the info. I had no idea this airport H carries Kelly bags. Too bad I’m finding this out after I already had a layover there not too long ago. Congratulations on your new kelly pouchette！


Thank you! And There’s always next time


----------



## Meta

ajaxbreaker said:


> Beautiful, all of them! May I ask what is the scarf in the background? I'm not familiar with the design, it's gorgeous.


Not OP but that's the Etude Pour un Iris Arc en Ciel mousseline. It's from SS 2017.


----------



## oohshinythings

allure244 said:


> Thanks for the info. I had no idea this airport H carries Kelly bags. Too bad I’m finding this out after I already had a layover there not too long ago. Congratulations on your new kelly pouchette！


HK airport store  has all sorts of good stuff!Last  time I was there I was offered K's in croc and ostrich


----------



## azukitea

Summerof89 said:


> HK Airport always has stock, two weeks ago during my transit there was a k28 retourne in etain. You generally don’t need a history but need to spend around 1:1 but they had the rtw pieces I have been waiting for anyway that aren’t available at my home store so the bag was just a bonus





periogirl28 said:


> DH happened to go in and just look around for me while returning on a business trip. He never asked for any bags but the SA just straight out told him the spend for a Constance which she had at the back. Maybe it was a quiet day. That's the first and last time anyone has ever mentioned this to him and needless to say he walked out.



Didn’t know HK airport has porchette and Kelly’s 
Is this recently changed? Due to protests in town affecting store sales hence the airport stock to get rid of excess?

Nice to know anyways and will definitely try my luck when at the airport next time


----------



## oohshinythings

azukitea said:


> Didn’t know HK airport has porchette and Kelly’s
> Is this recently changed? Due to protests in town affecting store sales hence the airport stock to get rid of excess?
> 
> Nice to know anyways and will definitely try my luck when at the airport next time


Not recent, but I'm guessing stock might be even better now given recent decline in travelers there. I've had luck there for a couple of years now.


----------



## azukitea

oohshinythings said:


> Not recent, but I'm guessing stock might be even better now given recent decline in travelers there. I've had luck there for a couple of years now.


Wow good to know 
I always assumed airports don’t have B K So never bothered asking , silly me


----------



## oohshinythings

azukitea said:


> Wow good to know
> I always assumed airports don’t have B K So never bothered asking , silly me


I think someone once told me they only had K/C though, no B. I haven't verified this but I have only been offered K/C there all these times.


----------



## Sferics

Anthropolo said:


> I found this treasure on a private online auction. There weren't many bidders and I eventually got it for "only" 1150usd. Can you believe it? A Crocodile Kelly 28 from before 1945 (as there is no date code)
> 
> This was the sellers main picture:
> View attachment 4526942
> 
> It arrived a day later at my doorstep, and the first surprise was that the bag was still in its original dustbag. And the seller just packed it in a used Birkin 35 Box, which i was looking for anyway to store the Birkin I recently bought in. And people pay hundreds of dollars for just for a box like that online!
> 
> So I started off by conditioning the bag with some leather wax conditioner, and let it sit for a few hours:
> View attachment 4526944
> 
> It had uniformly smoothened the leather a bit. I proceeded to polish the hardware. I'm including a before and after image of the hardware so you can see what difference it made:
> View attachment 4526945
> 
> View attachment 4526946
> 
> Also some scales were basically falling off the sides, so I gently glued them back into place with a special leather glue (That can be removed with induced heat if needed at a later point). I did the same for seperated leather pieces, that probably had deteriorated glue residue inside and were once sewn together. But since some threading was lose, there were gaps and that was an easy fix to just glue them back closed. It can be sewn back together at a later point anyway if desired. But for now this is a totally sufficient solution. I tried to be as gentle as possible and not to leave and visible marks of touch-up all around.
> View attachment 4526951
> 
> The final results speak for themselves. I think it still has the same "untouched" vintage feel to it but arranging it properly. Instead of leaving it to slouch like the previous owner did, I fulfilled the purpose of what a sellier Kelly is supposed to look like, and am now forcing it back into the original shape. If it was a retourne I would not have minded whatsoever, but this just looked wrong on a sellier. So these are the final shots of the almost 100 year old piece:
> View attachment 4526953
> 
> View attachment 4526954
> 
> View attachment 4526958
> 
> View attachment 4526955
> 
> View attachment 4526956
> 
> View attachment 4526957
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed this quick post of my very special find.



What a find! This is stunning! 
And you did such a good job on it. Wow!


----------



## periogirl28

azukitea said:


> Wow good to know
> I always assumed airports don’t have B K So never bothered asking , silly me


Most airports stores do not receive B/K/C. HK airport is unusual in this regards. It has been for quite a while, a few HK friends have been offered bags while travelling out. Pretty sure they had to prespend.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yesterday’s haul. I’m a pretty happy girl.


----------



## hopiko

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4535155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s haul. I’m a pretty happy girl.


NICE HAUL!!!!  Love the K, scarves and creams!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## hopiko

Meta said:


> Not OP but that's the Etude Pour un Iris Arc en Ciel mousseline. It's from SS 2017.





ajaxbreaker said:


> Beautiful, all of them! May I ask what is the scarf in the background? I'm not familiar with the design, it's gorgeous.



Thank you!!!

@Meta is correct on the mousseline with the belt (Etude Pour un Iris Arc en Ciel) and the blue scarf with the Kelly is an Annie Faivre from a few years back "Tresors Retrouves".


----------



## Dextersmom

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4535155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s haul. I’m a pretty happy girl.


Your Kelly is a stunner.


----------



## keodi

Evita98 said:


> I'm waiting for 1 year.
> Finally I got it!
> Birkin25 black togo
> ^^♡


The leather is stunning congratulations!!


----------



## madamelizaking

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4535155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s haul. I’m a pretty happy girl.


I bet your cheeks hurt from smiling . Congrats, amazing haul!!!


----------



## WKN

periogirl28 said:


> Most airports stores do not receive B/K/C. HK airport is unusual in this regards. It has been for quite a while, a few HK friends have been offered bags while travelling out. Pretty sure they had to prespend.


Was travelling out of HK on Monday - found a Dogon Recto Verso in noir (I've been looking for this for a while and the HK airport has plenty in different colours). Was offered a croc C but had to say no. I must say that the HK airport has the best offers in airports that I've been to so far!


----------



## Giuliana

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4535155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s haul. I’m a pretty happy girl.


Congratulations! Which size is the Kelly?


----------



## etoupebirkin

It’s a 32.


----------



## Giuliana

etoupebirkin said:


> It’s a 32.


Thank you!! She is a beauty!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoupebirkin said:


> View attachment 4535155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday’s haul. I’m a pretty happy girl.



Perfection!


----------



## MarsHMe

Ordered Picotin 18 for Mom after she saw my 22 and she loved it. Now we are bag twins.


----------



## MarsHMe

Found this at Taipei bellavita store.


----------



## GoldFish8

MarsHMe said:


> Found this at Taipei bellavita store.


Love this. Do you know the name off the top of your head? I’d love to have one of these. White and black for when I want to be neutral and the floral pop of color when I’m feeling extra


----------



## thecorporette

MarsHMe said:


> Found this at Taipei bellavita store.


Wow that is one stunning scarf!


----------



## tlamdang08

GoldFish8 said:


> Love this. Do you know the name off the top of your head? I’d love to have one of these. White and black for when I want to be neutral and the floral pop of color when I’m feeling extra


Un Jardin sur le Toit scarf 45


----------



## MarsHMe

thecorporette said:


> Wow that is one stunning scarf!


Thanks!


----------



## HKsai

GoldFish8 said:


> Love this. Do you know the name off the top of your head? I’d love to have one of these. White and black for when I want to be neutral and the floral pop of color when I’m feeling extra


There’s a black cw. I’ve been so tempted to get both.


----------



## kcavatu

thecorporette said:


> Wow that is one stunning scarf!



here's the link:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/un-jardin-sur-le-toit-scarf-45-H892698Sv19/


----------



## voguekelly711

!! Feeling so lucky!! Was offered a Togo Etain Retourne K32 w GHW today!! Absolutely said yes... fawning over it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chrisjason94 said:


> !! Feeling so lucky!! Was offered a Togo Etain Retourne K32 w GHW today!! Absolutely said yes... fawning over it.


Congratulations. Pics please!!!


----------



## voguekelly711

chrisjason94 said:


> !! Feeling so lucky!! Was offered a Togo Etain Retourne K32 w GHW today!! Absolutely said yes... fawning over it.



))


----------



## nattle

MarsHMe said:


> Found this at Taipei bellavita store.


Stunning! I bought this gavroche with green edge in Italy 4 years ago.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh that’s great news! Hopefully in box weight won’t be so much of an issue. Please show us some photos when you get it


Don’t want to go off topic but promised to share. Arrived with a slight delay - artisans from the local spa were delighted and would be pleased to work on her. 

Definitely in better than fair condition with scratches (needs a bit of conditioning) and corner wear (colour only, no deep leather abrasion), but nothing that could not be fixed to a certain degree as I was told (and so far our local Spa never disappointed). In addition, she is 2cm smaller (33cm) which is favorable for me.


----------



## Tonimichelle

pinkorchid20 said:


> Don’t want to go off topic but promised to share. Arrived with a slight delay - artisans from the local spa were delighted and would be pleased to work on her.
> 
> Definitely in better than fair condition with scratches (needs a bit of conditioning) and corner wear (colour only, no deep leather abrasion), but nothing that could not be fixed to a certain degree as I was told (and so far our local Spa never disappointed). In addition, she is 2cm smaller (33cm) which is favorable for me.
> View attachment 4536551
> 
> View attachment 4536552
> 
> View attachment 4536553
> 
> View attachment 4536554


Oh she’s lovely! I’m so glad she went to a good home . She is going to look amazing with the scratches blended in a bit... and I’m going to be gutted I didn’t get her myself I expect! She’s already beautiful but I needed to be good, or if I’m bad I need something more weather resistant as an every day winter bag. Thank you for the photos. I bought my turquoise B30 from them and the condition was far better than expected.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh she’s lovely! I’m so glad she went to a good home . She is going to look amazing with the scratches blended in a bit... and I’m going to be gutted I didn’t get her myself I expect! She’s already beautiful but I needed to be good, or if I’m bad I need something more weather resistant as an every day winter bag. Thank you for the photos. I bought my turquoise B30 from them and the condition was far better than expected.


They've been exceptionally lovely and professional, glad you mentioned them here! Such a wonderful find


----------



## marzipanchen

chrisjason94 said:


> ))


what a beauty!


----------



## nymeria

pinkorchid20 said:


> Don’t want to go off topic but promised to share. Arrived with a slight delay - artisans from the local spa were delighted and would be pleased to work on her.
> 
> Definitely in better than fair condition with scratches (needs a bit of conditioning) and corner wear (colour only, no deep leather abrasion), but nothing that could not be fixed to a certain degree as I was told (and so far our local Spa never disappointed). In addition, she is 2cm smaller (33cm) which is favorable for me.
> View attachment 4536551
> 
> View attachment 4536552
> 
> View attachment 4536553
> 
> View attachment 4536554


Oooooo... just absolutely scrumptious! I am so happy for you


----------



## MarsHMe

nattle said:


> Stunning! I bought this gavroche with green edge in Italy 4 years ago.


----------



## crazybag88

HKsai said:


> There’s a black cw. I’ve been so tempted to get both.


I love the black one.  I regretted not getting it from my store.  Now it's sold out


----------



## QuelleFromage

pinkorchid20 said:


> Don’t want to go off topic but promised to share. Arrived with a slight delay - artisans from the local spa were delighted and would be pleased to work on her.
> 
> Definitely in better than fair condition with scratches (needs a bit of conditioning) and corner wear (colour only, no deep leather abrasion), but nothing that could not be fixed to a certain degree as I was told (and so far our local Spa never disappointed). In addition, she is 2cm smaller (33cm) which is favorable for me.
> View attachment 4536551
> 
> View attachment 4536552
> 
> View attachment 4536553
> 
> View attachment 4536554


Raisin box


----------



## HKsai

crazybag88 said:


> I love the black one.  I regretted not getting it from my store.  Now it's sold out


It’s still online! Ask your SA to get it through the online system if you still want it. Yes...you should indulge yourself


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

Summerof89 said:


> Noir Swift KP with ghw during my transit at HK airport


My dream bag! Congrats!


----------



## auntynat

Was in Singapore airport and saw this, loved the detail on the lid. It’s called a Twilly Box but not sure if I will use it for these or something else. But I had to have it!


----------



## Sofiko

auntynat said:


> Was in Singapore airport and saw this, loved the detail on the lid. It’s called a Twilly Box but not sure if I will use it for these or something else. But I had to have it!


Beautiful


----------



## jessicaeyen62

My sa told me yesterday they have a new shipment in a few days and asked if I am interested in a Kelly 25 retourne in malachite with GHW. Initially I kinda hesitated since already have a alligator Constance 18 in vert cypress/bleu du nord even though I like green a lot since last year. But I gave a second thought. I asked myself, if I don’t get it, what would be my interest for a Kelly retourne? The answer is craie or beton, possibly rose and apricot too. But those colors are my long-term wish list, plus I may change my mind over time... (typical me). And especially I don’t carry my Constance regularly only for special occasions, this new Kelly 25 could be used more often. I decided to go for it and call it good for my green collection!!


----------



## hgirl2

jessicaeyen62 said:


> My sa told me yesterday they have a new shipment in a few days and asked if I am interested in a Kelly 25 retourne in malachite with GHW. Initially I kinda hesitated since already have a alligator Constance 18 in vert cypress/bleu du nord even though I like green a lot since last year. But I gave a second thought. I asked myself, if I don’t get it, what would be my interest for a Kelly retourne? The answer is craie or beton, possibly rose and apricot too. But those colors are my long-term wish list, plus I may change my mind over time... (typical me). And especially I don’t carry my Constance regularly only for special occasions, this new Kelly 25 could be used more often. I decided to go for it and call it good for my green collection!!


Wow, that's my dream Kelly!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

auntynat said:


> Was in Singapore airport and saw this, loved the detail on the lid. It’s called a Twilly Box but not sure if I will use it for these or something else. But I had to have it!


I saw this IRL the other day and it is so beautiful! Such a lovely, decorative piece.  Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

auntynat said:


> Was in Singapore airport and saw this, loved the detail on the lid. It’s called a Twilly Box but not sure if I will use it for these or something else. But I had to have it!



This is so beautiful, congrats


----------



## jessicaeyen62

hgirl2 said:


> Wow, that's my dream Kelly!


Thank you. It will come to you!


----------



## cassisberry

Beautiful!  Can you please post a picture of the interior? Thanks 




auntynat said:


> Was in Singapore airport and saw this, loved the detail on the lid. It’s called a Twilly Box but not sure if I will use it for these or something else. But I had to have it!


----------



## Nerja

Here are a few things that I purchased:

Equateur  bracelet, Voyage v-neck sweater, Faubourg Rainbow shawl and 
Saint Germain booties.  I purchased another pair in Palissandre two or three years ago and love them!   But, they have wrapped heels and I have dinged them a bit so I’m happy that this pair have stacked heels.


----------



## Holsby

auntynat said:


> Was in Singapore airport and saw this, loved the detail on the lid. It’s called a Twilly Box but not sure if I will use it for these or something else. But I had to have it!


Such a beautiful little box! It can hide anything! Of course you had to have it!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Nerja said:


> View attachment 4539408
> View attachment 4539409
> View attachment 4539410
> View attachment 4539411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few things that I purchased:
> 
> Equateur  bracelet, Voyage v-neck sweater, Faubourg Rainbow shawl and
> Saint Germain booties.  I purchased another pair in Palissandre two or three years ago and love them!   But, they have wrapped heels and I have dinged them a bit so I’m happy that this pair have stacked heels.


Beautiful purchases! The shawl will go so well with your sweater  
Would you mind posting a pic of the other side of the Equateur bracelet? I've only seen them online and it's hard to get a good sense of the whole design...


----------



## noegirl

jessicaeyen62 said:


> My sa told me yesterday they have a new shipment in a few days and asked if I am interested in a Kelly 25 retourne in malachite with GHW. Initially I kinda hesitated since already have a alligator Constance 18 in vert cypress/bleu du nord even though I like green a lot since last year. But I gave a second thought. I asked myself, if I don’t get it, what would be my interest for a Kelly retourne? The answer is craie or beton, possibly rose and apricot too. But those colors are my long-term wish list, plus I may change my mind over time... (typical me). And especially I don’t carry my Constance regularly only for special occasions, this new Kelly 25 could be used more often. I decided to go for it and call it good for my green collection!!



Malachite is my absolute favorite H color and I’m lusting after something with ghw preferably a b30... I can’t wait to see her congrats!!



hgirl2 said:


> Wow, that's my dream Kelly!



Same!


----------



## jessicaeyen62

noegirl said:


> Malachite is my absolute favorite H color and I’m lusting after something with ghw preferably a b30... I can’t wait to see her congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Same![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> noegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malachite is my absolute favorite H color and I’m lusting after something with ghw preferably a b30... I can’t wait to see her congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Same!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I will post once I receive it.
Click to expand...


----------



## 336

Chaine D’Ancre earrings today!


----------



## Nerja

auntynat said:


> Was in Singapore airport and saw this, loved the detail on the lid. It’s called a Twilly Box but not sure if I will use it for these or something else. But I had to have it!


This box is gorgeous!  Is it teak? Beautiful for the twilly’s or anything!


----------



## leechiyong

My latest, the Summer Party Muffler and Regate Scarf Ring in rose gold:


----------



## Nerja

ajaxbreaker said:


> Beautiful purchases! The shawl will go so well with your sweater
> Would you mind posting a pic of the other side of the Equateur bracelet? I've only seen them online and it's hard to get a good sense of the whole design...


Dear @ajaxbreaker, Here are two photos of the other side of the bracelet.  Hope they help!


----------



## hokatie

chrisjason94 said:


> ))


Wow, my dream bag. It’s beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## 336

I’m about to get banned from leaving the house


----------



## keodi

My holy grail, 30cm black togo leather PHW.


----------



## keodi

And I couldn't resist! I have been looking for  an Ombre CDC to add to my collection for quite some time!


----------



## keodi

Then, I got this Rouge Vif Kelly Dog to match my rouge Vif Trim 38cm


----------



## auntynat

cassisberry said:


> Beautiful!  Can you please post a picture of the interior? Thanks


Hi, here you are, I’ve included a twilly box so that you can see the scale/size


----------



## Phiona88

auntynat said:


> Hi, here you are, I’ve included a twilly box so that you can see the scale/size



The details are so exquisite. What an amazing find.


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> View attachment 4539408
> View attachment 4539409
> View attachment 4539410
> View attachment 4539411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few things that I purchased:
> 
> Equateur  bracelet, Voyage v-neck sweater, Faubourg Rainbow shawl and
> Saint Germain booties.  I purchased another pair in Palissandre two or three years ago and love them!   But, they have wrapped heels and I have dinged them a bit so I’m happy that this pair have stacked heels.





Nerja said:


> View attachment 4540072
> View attachment 4540073
> 
> Dear @ajaxbreaker, Here are two photos of the other side of the bracelet.  Hope they help!


Huge congrats, dear Nerja!  Everything is lovely!  I especially adore the Equateur bracelet, it's so beautiful!


----------



## cassisberry

Thanks!  Very nice.


auntynat said:


> Hi, here you are, I’ve included a twilly box so that you can see the scale/size


----------



## De sac

leechiyong said:


> My latest, the Summer Party Muffler and Regate Scarf Ring in rose gold:
> View attachment 4539998



Eek! Rose Gold régate scarf ring!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

auntynat said:


> Hi, here you are, I’ve included a twilly box so that you can see the scale/size



The box is gorgeous.  I love mahogany wood.


----------



## westcoastgal

keodi said:


> My holy grail, 30cm black togo leather PHW.


Love it!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Nerja said:


> View attachment 4540072
> View attachment 4540073
> 
> Dear @ajaxbreaker, Here are two photos of the other side of the bracelet.  Hope they help!


Thank you very much


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Huge congrats, dear Nerja!  Everything is lovely!  I especially adore the Equateur bracelet, it's so beautiful!


Thank you so much dear crisbac!


----------



## TravelBug

Etoupe B30 with a surprise inside.  Neutral with a pop of color - my favorite combo.  I haven't found an opportunity to wear her out though.


----------



## VertBronze

Reissue of the Jean Paul Gaultier Shadow Birkin for 2019.  Ecstatic to have this in my collection!


----------



## ayc

VertBronze said:


> Reissue of the Jean Paul Gaultier Shadow Birkin for 2019.  Ecstatic to have this in my collection!
> 
> View attachment 4540997
> 
> View attachment 4540996
> 
> View attachment 4540998


OMG!! Congrats!!
 if you don't mind sharing specs thanks!!


----------



## VertBronze

ayc said:


> OMG!! Congrats!!
> if you don't mind sharing specs thanks!!



The Shadow is 35 in black swift.  My understanding is that this is push offer only in gold or black swift and only available in 35.


----------



## cncm

My first ever Hermès scarf! A bit of an impulse buy but no regrets. Now I have to figure out how to wear it...been watching YouTube videos all morning haha.


----------



## Rhl2987

VertBronze said:


> Reissue of the Jean Paul Gaultier Shadow Birkin for 2019.  Ecstatic to have this in my collection!
> 
> View attachment 4540997
> 
> View attachment 4540996
> 
> View attachment 4540998


Stunning. Congrats!


----------



## Rhl2987

cncm said:


> My first ever Hermès scarf! A bit of an impulse buy but no regrets. Now I have to figure out how to wear it...been watching YouTube videos all morning haha.
> 
> View attachment 4541176
> View attachment 4541177
> View attachment 4541178


This is a phenomenal pick, and I’m only a little bit biased. Congrats!


----------



## Ladybaga

cncm said:


> My first ever Hermès scarf! A bit of an impulse buy but no regrets. Now I have to figure out how to wear it...been watching YouTube videos all morning haha.
> 
> View attachment 4541176
> View attachment 4541177
> View attachment 4541178


You chose a fabulous colorway and classic Kermit Oliver design as your first! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I love Kachinas!! My first shawl was Kachinas in pink/turquoise back in 2009.  Enjoy this beautiful scarf!  (It most likely won't be your last! )


----------



## cncm

Rhl2987 said:


> This is a phenomenal pick, and I’m only a little bit biased. Congrats!





Ladybaga said:


> You chose a fabulous colorway and classic Kermit Oliver design as your first! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I love Kachinas!! My first shawl was Kachinas in pink/turquoise back in 2009.  Enjoy this beautiful scarf!  (It most likely won't be your last! )



Thanks! It definitely won’t be my last...I’m already eyeing others. The colors and artistry are stunning. So in love


----------



## ayc

VertBronze said:


> The Shadow is 35 in black swift.  My understanding is that this is push offer only in gold or black swift and only available in 35.


Thank you so much for the intel!!


----------



## chanelcrazygirl

gorgeous!!! i lv Kermit Oliver scarves! They are so classic and beautiful


----------



## wenyihsu

VertBronze said:


> Reissue of the Jean Paul Gaultier Shadow Birkin for 2019.  Ecstatic to have this in my collection!
> 
> View attachment 4540997
> 
> View attachment 4540996
> 
> View attachment 4540998


Congrats! I just got mine in Gold.


----------



## sarahfl

cncm said:


> My first ever Hermès scarf! A bit of an impulse buy but no regrets. Now I have to figure out how to wear it...been watching YouTube videos all morning haha.
> 
> View attachment 4541176
> View attachment 4541177
> View attachment 4541178


This is a great pick. I have one in the purple and blue color theme. A couple of years ago, my sis gave me my first H cashmere scarf as a gift. I fell in love with it so much that I have 9 now. I use my cashmere scarves pretty much everyday throughout the year. Our winter is extremely cold with lots of snow. During the summer time, the AC everywhere is running at full capacity, so I always feel cold indoors. I also have a few H silk scarves, but I find their cashmere ones work much better for me. Their silk ones are very pretty, but very slippery so I have to use a scarf ring, and also they are not as warm as the cashmere. H cashmere scarves are of much better quality then the LV ones. With proper care, they should last a very long time if not forever. Congrats to your first H scarf again!


----------



## Bentley143

Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


----------



## westcoastgal

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


It’s fantastic!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


Truly stunning.


----------



## Sofiko

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


Totally jealous!  congratulations!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


Wow!!!!! Totally stunning!


----------



## ayc

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## fiona0113

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.



dream bag! Congrats!


----------



## fiona0113

jessicaeyen62 said:


> My sa told me yesterday they have a new shipment in a few days and asked if I am interested in a Kelly 25 retourne in malachite with GHW. Initially I kinda hesitated since already have a alligator Constance 18 in vert cypress/bleu du nord even though I like green a lot since last year. But I gave a second thought. I asked myself, if I don’t get it, what would be my interest for a Kelly retourne? The answer is craie or beton, possibly rose and apricot too. But those colors are my long-term wish list, plus I may change my mind over time... (typical me). And especially I don’t carry my Constance regularly only for special occasions, this new Kelly 25 could be used more often. I decided to go for it and call it good for my green collection!!


What?! malachite is back? Can I ask are you in US? 
I'm waiting for a b25 in malachite for long!


----------



## crazybag88

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


My HG!  Congrats!  it's such a beautiful colour.


----------



## mp4

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.



Wow!  Congratulations dear!


----------



## Serva1

westcoastgal said:


> It’s fantastic!


This is the iconic classic pinkish fuchsia popup colour, huge congrats


----------



## nao0808

Just want to share some of my recent purchases~

A stunning 140 cashmere scarf.  Simple yet elegant.

A small wallet (I forgot the name...) with a touch of lizard leather.

A short silver Chaine D’Ancee pendant.  An excellent everyday light jewellery~

The last one is this year’s Mid-Autumn Festival gift from Hermes.  Umm, I think there is a big room for improvement next year.   Hahaaa~ Anyway... the gratitude behind is more important.


----------



## Hillychristie

nao0808 said:


> Just want to share some of my recent purchases~
> 
> A stunning 140 cashmere scarf.  Simple yet elegant.
> 
> A small wallet (I forgot the name...) with a touch of lizard leather.
> 
> A short silver Chaine D’Ancee pendant.  An excellent everyday light jewellery~
> 
> The last one is this year’s Mid-Autumn Festival gift from Hermes.  Umm, I think there is a big room for improvement next year.   Hahaaa~ Anyway... the gratitude behind is more important.


Nice chain...I'm thinking of getting that when I visit Paris in December. 

Just curious,  what's that Mid-Autumn gift?


----------



## Bentley143

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


Thank you everyone! Sorry I do not know how to tag people  but I appreciate it.


----------



## voguekelly711

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.



After staring at your pochette for the past few days, I’m definitely on the bandwagon now... so stunning!


----------



## Rami00

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


Stunner! Congratulations!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

nao0808 said:


> Just want to share some of my recent purchases~
> 
> A stunning 140 cashmere scarf.  Simple yet elegant.
> 
> A small wallet (I forgot the name...) with a touch of lizard leather.
> 
> A short silver Chaine D’Ancee pendant.  An excellent everyday light jewellery~
> 
> The last one is this year’s Mid-Autumn Festival gift from Hermes.  Umm, I think there is a big room for improvement next year.   Hahaaa~ Anyway... the gratitude behind is more important.


Lovely purchases! Would love to see a mod shot of the shawl


----------



## rk4265

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


Omg. Stunning.  Enjoy her and wear her well. Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## Bentley143

rk4265 said:


> Omg. Stunning.  Enjoy her and wear her well. Do you mind sharing the price?


Thank you. The price is $18,800 before tax.


----------



## Joyceshing

My new purple sweetie (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)
Thanks for letting me share (*☻-☻*)


----------



## jessicaeyen62

jessicaeyen62 said:


> My sa told me yesterday they have a new shipment in a few days and asked if I am interested in a Kelly 25 retourne in malachite with GHW. Initially I kinda hesitated since already have a alligator Constance 18 in vert cypress/bleu du nord even though I like green a lot since last year. But I gave a second thought. I asked myself, if I don’t get it, what would be my interest for a Kelly retourne? The answer is craie or beton, possibly rose and apricot too. But those colors are my long-term wish list, plus I may change my mind over time... (typical me). And especially I don’t carry my Constance regularly only for special occasions, this new Kelly 25 could be used more often. I decided to go for it and call it good for my green collection!!


Received this new babe! Stunning!!!
I took its pic side by my very cypress Constance.


----------



## GoldFish8

jessicaeyen62 said:


> Received this new babe! Stunning!!!
> I took its pic side by my very cypress Constance.


Wow that’s stunning! I would be so happy if malachite was “coming back”... I know it was not rested.. but I feel like it is such a rare color these days. But if it’s back, I would be so happy!


----------



## Phiona88

jessicaeyen62 said:


> Received this new babe! Stunning!!!
> I took its pic side by my very cypress Constance.



She’s stunning! What a beautiful green beauty!


----------



## jessicaeyen62

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow that’s stunning! I would be so happy if malachite was “coming back”... I know it was not rested.. but I feel like it is such a rare color these days. But if it’s back, I would be so happy!


Thank you!! My sa said they started to offer Malachite again this Fall. Probably we are expecting more coming!


----------



## jessicaeyen62

Phiona88 said:


> She’s stunning! What a beautiful green beauty!


Thank you!! Love the combination of leather, color and size!! Truly amazing!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Cheerfully snagged this newly launched CDC 24. The good: Finally a CDC that fits comfortably around my wrist and doesn’t look too wide. The bad: I can’t stop at one.


----------



## Ladybaga

jessicaeyen62 said:


> Received this new babe! Stunning!!!
> I took its pic side by my very cypress Constance.


Beautiful Greens!!! (I am a green lover, myself!) CONGRATS!!!


----------



## crazybag88

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4543866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerfully snagged this newly launched CDC 24. The good: Finally a CDC that fits comfortably around my wrist and doesn’t look too wide. The bad: I can’t stop at one.


love it!  Do you know what colours it comes in?


----------



## sf_newyorker

crazybag88 said:


> love it!  Do you know what colours it comes in?


I wished I’d remembered to take a picture of the display. I saw black, gold, red, orange and purple (anemone). All but anemone came in phw and ghw.  The black, gold and anemone were in the new Madame leather; the orange and red in Swift. I’m sure the leather selection will vary more as shipments begin to arrive.  The new Madame is almost a pressed grained leather that appears shiny and matte depending on lighting. I can’t recommend this new size enough.


----------



## Txoceangirl

New crystal Oran with multi-dimensional embellishments.....just in time for an upcoming trip!


----------



## GoldFish8

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4543866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerfully snagged this newly launched CDC 24. The good: Finally a CDC that fits comfortably around my wrist and doesn’t look too wide. The bad: I can’t stop at one.


This is so cute! I’ve always felt the larger CDC was too much for me, plus it wouldn’t fit with my love bracelets. This looks perfect! Would probably stack well


----------



## jessicaeyen62

Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful Greens!!! (I am a green lover, myself!) CONGRATS!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## thecorporette

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4543892
> View attachment 4543893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New crystal Oran with multi-dimensional embellishments.....just in time for an upcoming trip!


How did you get these?? These look stunning!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


I just died!


----------



## DollyGirl

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4543866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerfully snagged this newly launched CDC 24. The good: Finally a CDC that fits comfortably around my wrist and doesn’t look too wide. The bad: I can’t stop at one.



 First time seeing a modeling pic of the new CDC. I love it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4543866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerfully snagged this newly launched CDC 24. The good: Finally a CDC that fits comfortably around my wrist and doesn’t look too wide. The bad: I can’t stop at one.


Awesome! What does the other side look like?


----------



## sf_newyorker

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awesome! What does the other side look like?


Perks of having a private office (no matter that it’s pea-sized) - you can snap impromptu pics of your CDC. Hope these help though the first pic is the bracelet in daylight riding the bus with me this morn.


----------



## funkydiva6

sf_newyorker said:


> Perks of having a private office (no matter that it’s pea-sized) - you can snap impromptu pics of your CDC. Hope these help though the first pic is the bracelet in daylight riding the bus with me this morn.
> View attachment 4544155
> View attachment 4544156
> View attachment 4544157
> View attachment 4544158



Thanks for sharing pictures of it unclipped! Those are especially helpful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sf_newyorker said:


> Perks of having a private office (no matter that it’s pea-sized) - you can snap impromptu pics of your CDC. Hope these help though the first pic is the bracelet in daylight riding the bus with me this morn.
> View attachment 4544155
> View attachment 4544156
> View attachment 4544157
> View attachment 4544158


BRAVO! Thanks!!!!


----------



## odette57

Bentley143 said:


> Here she is!  Rose Scheherazade croc pochette with GHW. It’s hard to capture the exact color.


beyond stunning!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

sf_newyorker said:


> Perks of having a private office (no matter that it’s pea-sized) - you can snap impromptu pics of your CDC. Hope these help though the first pic is the bracelet in daylight riding the bus with me this morn.
> View attachment 4544155
> View attachment 4544156
> View attachment 4544157
> View attachment 4544158


This size is great!  I'm looking forward to trying one on.  Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

thecorporette said:


> How did you get these?? These look stunning!


Thanks, they are amazing!  I had my store order them for me.  I think there are also some online (gris/noir like mine and a gorgeous light pink).


----------



## keodi

sf_newyorker said:


> I wished I’d remembered to take a picture of the display. I saw black, gold, red, orange and purple (anemone). All but anemone came in phw and ghw.  The black, gold and anemone were in the new Madame leather; the orange and red in Swift. I’m sure the leather selection will vary more as shipments begin to arrive.  The new Madame is almost a pressed grained leather that appears shiny and matte depending on lighting. I can’t recommend this new size enough.


Ooo the purple sounds Devine!


----------



## keodi

sf_newyorker said:


> Perks of having a private office (no matter that it’s pea-sized) - you can snap impromptu pics of your CDC. Hope these help though the first pic is the bracelet in daylight riding the bus with me this morn.
> View attachment 4544155
> View attachment 4544156
> View attachment 4544157
> View attachment 4544158


This is really lovely! I'm going to hunt down the purple!


----------



## hopiko

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4543866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerfully snagged this newly launched CDC 24. The good: Finally a CDC that fits comfortably around my wrist and doesn’t look too wide. The bad: I can’t stop at one.


Love cdc and your orange tabby!!!  You should not stop at one, it looks great!!


----------



## honhon

azukitea said:


> Didn’t know HK airport has porchette and Kelly’s
> Is this recently changed? Due to protests in town affecting store sales hence the airport stock to get rid of excess?
> 
> Nice to know anyways and will definitely try my luck when at the airport next time



my hubby was offered mini kelly few years ago (more like +5 years ago) and he wasn't even asked to spend 1:1 that time.  HK is truly a special administrative region!


----------



## crazybag88

sf_newyorker said:


> I wished I’d remembered to take a picture of the display. I saw black, gold, red, orange and purple (anemone). All but anemone came in phw and ghw.  The black, gold and anemone were in the new Madame leather; the orange and red in Swift. I’m sure the leather selection will vary more as shipments begin to arrive.  The new Madame is almost a pressed grained leather that appears shiny and matte depending on lighting. I can’t recommend this new size enough.


thanks! i will love an Anemone   Must go check it out at my local store this weekend


----------



## xxDxx

Pillow and K25 RA


----------



## doctor_top

Evelyne 33 gm Etain Clemence with GHW , love this combination


----------



## Sferics




----------



## tlamdang08

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4545057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4545058


A beautiful way to showcase your earring


----------



## Sferics

tlamdang08 said:


> A beautiful way to showcase your earring


Thank you


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

I m over the moon  k25
Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


----------



## tlamdang08

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m over the moon  k25
> Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


Wow, Congratulations, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## miriam_y

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m over the moon  k25
> Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


OMG!! Is this anemone?


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

miriam_y said:


> OMG!! Is this anemone?


Yes. Re issued


----------



## Ladybaga

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m over the moon  k25
> Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


This is FABULOUS!!!!! Major Congrats!


----------



## woo13

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m over the moon  k25
> Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## miriam_y

Chihuahuacoco said:


> Yes. Re issued


She is gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Giuliana

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m over the moon  k25
> Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


Congrats! I love how it looks with the PHW


----------



## Nerja

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m over the moon  k25
> Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


Unbelievably gorgeous!  Congrats on your anemone beauty!!!!!


----------



## honhon

My first purchase of this kind....


----------



## honhon

So excited to join Carre 90!


----------



## keodi

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m over the moon  k25
> Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


beautiful! congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Sferics

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m over the moon  k25
> Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


...breathtaking...gorgeous...wow, wow and...wow again!


----------



## angelo.mariano

Saffynyc said:


> Got this today ! Love my S/A she is the best .


Does it fit a car key fob? i might buy a bastia for my car keys but i dont know if its fits .


----------



## auntynat

My first picotin, 18 etain ghw, so happy with this and love the size!


----------



## DR2014

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m over the moon  k25
> Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


wow it is stunningly beautiful!!  Congratulations!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I've just bought my first Hermès. Aaaaaaw  It's very very tiny. For those who are taking a peek from the top of your mountains of Birkins and Kellys, please indulge me  It's a start!






It's a little Bastia in colour Magnolia. It's lovely but more purple than I was hoping- against better judgement. I wanted red and hot pink but after having waited for Bastias in new colours for months, when I saw this, I just pounced. I could keep it just because but I try to avoid "cluttering" of bags and slg I don't love 100%. I'll think about it until Monday, but probably return it to Hermès and endure another half year or more of waiting for the right red and hot pink Bastias to turn up.


----------



## sf_newyorker

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've just bought my first Hermès. Aaaaaaw  It's very very tiny. For those who are taking a peek from the top of your mountains of Birkins and Kellys, please indulge me  It's a start!
> View attachment 4545728
> 
> View attachment 4545729
> 
> View attachment 4545730
> 
> It's a little Bastia in colour Magnolia. It's lovely but more purple than I was hoping- against better judgement. I wanted red and hot pink but after having waited for Bastias in new colours for months, when I saw this, I just pounced. I could keep it just because but I try to avoid "cluttering" of bags and slg I don't love 100%. I'll think about it until Monday, but probably return it to Hermès and endure another half year or more of waiting for the right red and hot pink Bastias to turn up.
> View attachment 4545739
> 
> View attachment 4545740
> 
> View attachment 4545742


Congrats! No H item is too small for a reveal! Your Bastia is breathtaking but I totally understand how you need to be 100% certain it’s a keeper. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

sf_newyorker said:


> Congrats! No H item is too small for a reveal! Your Bastia is breathtaking but I totally understand how you need to be 100% certain it’s a keeper. Good luck with your decision.


Thank you, sf_newyorker   It is a gorgeous colour but seems to be an in-between colour. Had it been more purple, I would have kept it as I'd love a purple, red and hot pink Bastia trio


----------



## HeartHermes

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've just bought my first Hermès. Aaaaaaw  It's very very tiny. For those who are taking a peek from the top of your mountains of Birkins and Kellys, please indulge me  It's a start!
> View attachment 4545728
> 
> View attachment 4545729
> 
> View attachment 4545730
> 
> It's a little Bastia in colour Magnolia. It's lovely but more purple than I was hoping- against better judgement. I wanted red and hot pink but after having waited for Bastias in new colours for months, when I saw this, I just pounced. I could keep it just because but I try to avoid "cluttering" of bags and slg I don't love 100%. I'll think about it until Monday, but probably return it to Hermès and endure another half year or more of waiting for the right red and hot pink Bastias to turn up.
> View attachment 4545739
> 
> View attachment 4545740
> 
> View attachment 4545742



I love the color! It may be Rose Pourpre instead of Magnolia. I have it in the RP color and love it!


----------



## pjhm

I love the color too, think it’s the prettiest one they offer. But I’m biased, have it in a wallet!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

HeartHermes said:


> I love the color! It may be Rose Pourpre instead of Magnolia. I have it in the RP color and love it!


Rose Pourpre looks lovely. It looks like a "darker" purple than Magnolia, would you agree? They have both Rose Pourpre and Raisin on the French website now. And they have two different reds, Rouge Coeur and Rouge Piment. All these different H leathers and colours, it's overwhelming!


----------



## emmagirl1361

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> Thank you so much for the information!  Now I need to get one of them...not sure how as I don't see myself going to Europe any time soon.


I think I saw that at the Meatpacking store in NYC the other day. The SA told me they just arrived so the US should be getting them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've just bought my first Hermès. Aaaaaaw  It's very very tiny. For those who are taking a peek from the top of your mountains of Birkins and Kellys, please indulge me  It's a start!
> View attachment 4545728
> 
> View attachment 4545729
> 
> View attachment 4545730
> 
> It's a little Bastia in colour Magnolia. It's lovely but more purple than I was hoping- against better judgement. I wanted red and hot pink but after having waited for Bastias in new colours for months, when I saw this, I just pounced. I could keep it just because but I try to avoid "cluttering" of bags and slg I don't love 100%. I'll think about it until Monday, but probably return it to Hermès and endure another half year or more of waiting for the right red and hot pink Bastias to turn up.
> View attachment 4545739
> 
> View attachment 4545740
> 
> View attachment 4545742





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Rose Pourpre looks lovely. It looks like a "darker" purple than Magnolia, would you agree? They have both Rose Pourpre and Raisin on the French website now. And they have two different reds, Rouge Coeur and Rouge Piment. All these different H leathers and colours, it's overwhelming!


I do hope you'll decide to keep this little Bastia. It's the perfect leather for a Bastia, the epsom holds up much better to all the wear and tear from your coins. My first Bastia was the goatskin which I love but it got squishy too fast. Now I have an Etoupe Epsom and it's holding up wonderfully.

I do have a RP bag and you're right, it is darker (more Fuchsia looking) then Magnolia but I do think the Magnolia in a small piece is lovely. Plus it will be easier to see inside any handbag  My Etoupe color one blends in and I have to find it by touch.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Addicted to bags said:


> I do hope you'll decide to keep this little Bastia. It's the perfect leather for a Bastia, the epsom holds up much better to all the wear and tear from your coins. My first Bastia was the goatskin which I love but it got squishy too fast. Now I have an Etoupe Epsom and it's holding up wonderfully.
> 
> I do have a RP bag and you're right, it is darker (more Fuchsia looking) then Magnolia but I do think the Magnolia in a small piece is lovely. Plus it will be easier to see inside any handbag  My Etoupe color one blends in and I have to find it by touch.


Thank you, dear Atb, yes, Epsom seems the best choice in Bastia for what I'll use them for. But there's also "veau Madame" on the website (the RP Bastia is in veau Madame) but IIUC it's the same as Epsom, just smaller "grained"?

Could you please post or PM a photo of your RP bag?


----------



## Addicted to bags

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, dear Atb, yes, Epsom seems the best choice in Bastia for what I'll use them for. But there's also "veau Madame" on the website (the RP Bastia is in veau Madame) but IIUC it's the same as Epsom, just smaller "grained"?
> 
> Could you please post or PM a photo of your RP bag?


I'll pm you.


----------



## gypas

jessicaeyen62 said:


> Received this new babe! Stunning!!!
> I took its pic side by my very cypress Constance.


Stunning colour wear in good health!


----------



## papertiger

*Please keep chat to a min on this thread. TY*


----------



## MotoChiq

His and Her haul. Bolduc Twilly and Dragon Flash Losange and tie for the SO


----------



## tlamdang08

The Silk Mix 140


----------



## Ethengdurst

Chihuahuacoco said:


> I m over the moon  k25
> Fashion week in Paris but still managed to get this in fsh


Gorgeous! Congrats! Anemone is my holy grail, probably coz I refused it first time it came out. I pray I get offered again since it’s coming back.


----------



## GoldFish8

MotoChiq said:


> His and Her haul. Bolduc Twilly and Dragon Flash Losange and tie for the SO


I’m obsessed with this tie. I want it for myself! When you lay it next to the Twilly like that, it has me wondering if the tie could be tied in a cool way on the B handles


----------



## MotoChiq

GoldFish8 said:


> I’m obsessed with this tie. I want it for myself! When you lay it next to the Twilly like that, it has me wondering if the tie could be tied in a cool way on the B handles



You might be able to! I’ll play around with it tomorrow


----------



## GoldFish8

MotoChiq said:


> You might be able to! I’ll play around with it tomorrow


Thank you! Can’t wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Vhermes212

A few purchases from the summer:
Ex-libris twilly box 
Silver farandole necklace 
Evelyn mini in rose extreme


----------



## choco30

A small purchase I got at Vancouver airport. Been looking for this colour for a while


----------



## weibandy

MotoChiq said:


> His and Her haul. Bolduc Twilly and Dragon Flash Losange and tie for the SO


So super cool!!


----------



## Phiona88

choco30 said:


> A small purchase I got at Vancouver airport. Been looking for this colour for a while



Cute, is it rose sakura?


----------



## funkydiva6

The O’Kelly bracelet I got this weekend, I’m in love


----------



## MrChris

My new Toolbox ring - finding the right size was a bit of a mission but I'm glad to have found it while travelling!


----------



## eckw

tlamdang08 said:


> The Silk Mix 140



This is my fav CSGM! I have it in the bleu jean/vert cru/ocre CW!


funkydiva6 said:


> The O’Kelly bracelet I got this weekend, I’m in love
> 
> View attachment 4547416


oh I’ve been thinking of getting this to match the o’kelly necklace. Is it comfortable to wear with the lock right at your wrist?


----------



## funkydiva6

eckw said:


> oh I’ve been thinking of getting this to match the o’kelly necklace. Is it comfortable to wear with the lock right at your wrist?



Yes, it's comfortable for me. It's extremely lightweight, and the moving lock piece doesn't bother me at all. It makes a quiet clicking sound when the lock hits the base plate, but I think it's part of the charm of this bracelet. Since it's on a leather strap, the bracelet doesn't rotate around on my wrist (a pet peeve of mine for bracelets) so that makes me love it even more.


----------



## momoc

Ready for some cold weather. I handle cold a lot better than hot! Good thing that it’s already getting cool where I live. The H boutique also had some seriously strong AC on when I visited; I actually felt a little cold.  Joked with my SA if it’s to help sell the F/W stuff. Definitely worked on me if that’s the case

This is my first muffler from H and I didn’t know they feel this nice, I’m in love!


----------



## rk4265

I love that hat! Is it new?


----------



## Zarie72

My latest purchase. GP 30cm. Small size. Fell in love as soon as I saw it.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Zarie72 said:


> My latest purchase. GP 30cm. Small size. Fell in love as soon as I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547922


I would too!


----------



## eckw

Tuesday morning pick-me-up 

La Maison des Carres CSGM 140
Behapi double-tour bracelet (inspired by @tlamdang08 ingenious use as a scarf tie)
Royal Belt buckle with 32mm black/gold reversible belt


----------



## Sofiko

eckw said:


> Tuesday morning pick-me-up
> 
> La Maison des Carres CSGM 140
> Behapi double-tour bracelet (inspired by @tlamdang08 ingenious use as a scarf tie)
> Royal Belt buckle with 32mm black/gold reversible belt
> 
> View attachment 4548243


I love the colors!


----------



## akakai

Picked up 2 passport covers in bleu indigo and bleu Azur... Waiting on Rose azalee and checking on any right colors... Lol... Will edit later with pics


----------



## ajaxbreaker

My first Hermes perfume! This is a complete departure for me scent-wise, as I always prefer light, fresh, fruity/floral perfumes. Jardin sur la lagune is darker/heavier but I find the scent utterly bewitching. And I don't know if my home store spritzes this in the air but every time I smell it i am reminded of stepping into that store 

After having used the perfume for a couple of days, though, I gotta say I'm not too impressed by its staying power? I can barely smell it on my skin a mere 2-3 hours after putting it on. Has that been anyone's experience with H perfumes?


----------



## AnnaE

ajaxbreaker said:


> My first Hermes perfume! This is a complete departure for me scent-wise, as I always prefer light, fresh, fruity/floral perfumes. Jardin sur la lagune is darker/heavier but I find the scent utterly bewitching. And I don't know if my home store spritzes this in the air but every time I smell it i am reminded of stepping into that store
> 
> After having used the perfume for a couple of days, though, I gotta say I'm not too impressed by its staying power? I can barely smell it on my skin a mere 2-3 hours after putting it on. Has that been anyone's experience with H perfumes?



It's an Eau de Toilette, isn't it? That explains lack of longevity. To me, none of the Jardins have a good staying power. I do like that though for some situations, like flying.


----------



## Tall1Grl

ajaxbreaker said:


> My first Hermes perfume! This is a complete departure for me scent-wise, as I always prefer light, fresh, fruity/floral perfumes. Jardin sur la lagune is darker/heavier but I find the scent utterly bewitching. And I don't know if my home store spritzes this in the air but every time I smell it i am reminded of stepping into that store
> 
> After having used the perfume for a couple of days, though, I gotta say I'm not too impressed by its staying power? I can barely smell it on my skin a mere 2-3 hours after putting it on. Has that been anyone's experience with H perfumes?


Hi there! I also love H parfumes. Ive got a few parfumes and colognes(which I usually prefer) to mix and layer or wear on their own and to me they dont have staying power. I was told H scents are “clean” scents. Which seems to be the way most fashion houses are going with their intro into the parfume industry imo(for example LV’s Rose des Vents)
I was “layering” vanilla de galant and santal massouia but of course those are eau de toilette.


----------



## msscf

Zarie72 said:


> My latest purchase. GP 30cm. Small size. Fell in love as soon as I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547922


Which twilly is this? Love the CW!


----------



## periogirl28

ajaxbreaker said:


> My first Hermes perfume! This is a complete departure for me scent-wise, as I always prefer light, fresh, fruity/floral perfumes. Jardin sur la lagune is darker/heavier but I find the scent utterly bewitching. And I don't know if my home store spritzes this in the air but every time I smell it i am reminded of stepping into that store
> 
> After having used the perfume for a couple of days, though, I gotta say I'm not too impressed by its staying power? I can barely smell it on my skin a mere 2-3 hours after putting it on. Has that been anyone's experience with H perfumes?



Yes it’s known for not having staying power. I’m not sure that this is deliberate.


----------



## diane278

I had no intention of buying this Baton de Craie.....but it was homeless. What was I supposed to do?!


----------



## Elly_N

Picked up a couple of things today
Clic H in Makeup, rose gold.
Oran sandals in rouge blush.


----------



## CMilly

I just ordered a black Evie TPM (with silver hardware) on the Canadian website.  I would have preferred gold but I am excited this came up!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CMilly said:


> I just ordered a black Evie TPM (with silver hardware) on the Canadian website.  I would have preferred gold but I am excited this came up!



It sounds good to me!!  You’re lucky to have found a black one!


----------



## runner1234

Just added the rose gold all pave kelly bracelet to my everyday stack! Love how sparkly it is!


----------



## xxDxx

runner1234 said:


> Just added the rose gold all pave kelly bracelet to my everyday stack! Love how sparkly it is!


WOW your stack is amazing


----------



## Summerof89

My new swift KP with a little twillon as bag strap


----------



## Sofiko

Summerof89 said:


> My new swift KP with a little twillon as bag strap


Love it


----------



## HESAF

Couldn't decide between this and the Barenia Faubourg, so I got both. 
Calvi Verso Barenia Fauve/Bleu Saphir


----------



## HESAF

Calvi Verso Barenia Faubourg
Fauve/Rose d"ete


----------



## Hat Trick

Summerof89 said:


> My new swift KP with a little twillon as bag strap



Would you mind posting a photo of how this works for you i.e. wearing it?  I had turned off KP because of the lack of a strap but your twillon solution looks like it could work for me.


----------



## Poohbeary

RP Birkin 25 PHW


----------



## CMilly

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It sounds good to me!!  You’re lucky to have found a black one!


Ugh they cancelled the order. Not enough stock. Argh


----------



## nymeria

HESAF said:


> Calvi Verso Barenia Faubourg
> Fauve/Rose d"ete
> View attachment 4551211


excellent choices!! ( I did the same, so need a bit of validation!!)


----------



## Dreaming Big

K25 gold togo PHW. Yay!


----------



## renee_nyc

My noir Apple watch. Love the all black ltd edition packaging.


----------



## nymeria

Dreaming Big said:


> K25 gold togo PHW. Yay!


Congrats! photos please- I love the PHW with gold!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Poohbeary said:


> RP Birkin 25 PHW


this just melts my 
Love it!


----------



## Vhermes212

New in- first Constance size 24 epsom in gold with gold hardware ☀️


----------



## Dreaming Big

nymeria said:


> Congrats! photos please- I love the PHW with gold!


Here is my new K25 gold/PHW and My two year old K32 gold/GHW. (Awful photos.)


----------



## nymeria

Dreaming Big said:


> Here is my new K25 gold/PHW and My two year old K32 gold/GHW. (Awful photos.)


Just gorgeous-congrats again! Isn't it amazing how different they look?


----------



## LuckyBitch

Vhermes212 said:


> New in- first Constance size 24 epsom in gold with gold hardware ☀️


So beautiful.


----------



## ricababes

Earrings!


----------



## ricababes

I forgot to include this photo.


----------



## Mila.K

ricababes said:


> I forgot to include this photo.
> 
> View attachment 4552020


Love these. Didn‘t know, they are still available. They are not listed online.


----------



## tlamdang08

ricababes said:


> Earrings!
> 
> View attachment 4551981


I love your cat, I thought you name your cat Earings


----------



## ricababes

Thank you! I love how simple it is with tiny diamonds. Btw, it’s still available online. 



Mila.K said:


> Love these. Didn‘t know, they are still available. They are not listed online.


----------



## ricababes

LOL She’s too nosy and wanted to do the unboxing right away.



tlamdang08 said:


> I love your cat, I thought you name your cat Earings


----------



## herefortheparty00

Elly_N said:


> View attachment 4550505
> View attachment 4550506
> View attachment 4550507
> View attachment 4550508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a couple of things today
> Clic H in Makeup, rose gold.
> Oran sandals in rouge blush.


Rouge Blush is beautiful on you!!


----------



## renet

Walked in to pick up O’Kelly necklace, saw a small booklet in silk cover and decided to take it as well. 
Also helped my friend to buy a Bearn Verso wallet for his wife birthday, Blue Du Nord/Rouge De Coeur. Hope she likes this lovely present from her DH!


----------



## Mila.K

ricababes said:


> Thank you! I love how simple it is with tiny diamonds. Btw, it’s still available online.


Would you mind to share the link? Can‘t find them on the German or the US Site.


----------



## marzipanchen

Mila.K said:


> Would you mind to share the link? Can‘t find them on the German or the US Site.


Are these the ones you are looking for?
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/gambade-earrings-small-model-H217596Bv00/


----------



## Elly_N

lalore23 said:


> Rouge Blush is beautiful on you!!


Thank you!!


----------



## ricababes

Marzipanchen shared the link! Thank you!  



Mila.K said:


> Would you mind to share the link? Can‘t find them on the German or the US Site.





marzipanchen said:


> Are these the ones you are looking for?
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/gambade-earrings-small-model-H217596Bv00/


----------



## choco30

Phiona88 said:


> Cute, is it rose sakura?


Yes it is


----------



## hannahsophia

My haul from yesterday


----------



## CMilly

Pretty!  What’s the blue and white scarf at the bottom?


----------



## hannahsophia

This one! Men’s department. 





CMilly said:


> Pretty!  What’s the blue and white scarf at the bottom?


----------



## Ladybaga

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4552794
> View attachment 4552795
> View attachment 4552796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from yesterday


Congratulations on your haul! I love your wallet!!!! The blue and white scarf is so beautiful, too.
Enjoy these fabulous goodies!!!


----------



## MAGJES

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4552794
> View attachment 4552795
> View attachment 4552796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from yesterday


Beautiful selections!


----------



## tlamdang08

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4552794
> View attachment 4552795
> View attachment 4552796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from yesterday


Love your selection, especially the Nothing but the dreamer scarf ,  I am thinking about that too.


----------



## Mila.K

marzipanchen said:


> Are these the ones you are looking for?
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/gambade-earrings-small-model-H217596Bv00/



Thank you .


----------



## Mila.K

ricababes said:


> Marzipanchen shared the link! Thank you!


Yes, I saw it. Thank you .


----------



## Wolfkishner

Just purchased Rouge Kelly Sellier Berline 32 toile with swift.  And it has a back pocket!  It’s so unique, I feel very fortunate to have received this bag offer, and I’m really going to enjoy taking it out on the town 
Purchased at the Hermes NY store in the Meatpacking district, which I would highly recommend to all—found the vibe very relaxed and low key, and the salespeople very helpful and welcoming.


----------



## craielover

Wolfkishner said:


> View attachment 4553592
> View attachment 4553593
> View attachment 4553594
> 
> Just purchased Rouge Kelly Sellier Berline 32 toile with swift.  And it has a back pocket!  It’s so unique, I feel very fortunate to have received this bag offer, and I’m really going to enjoy taking it out on the town
> Purchased at the Hermes NY store in the Meatpacking district, which I would highly recommend to all—found the vibe very relaxed and low key, and the salespeople very helpful and welcoming.


Wow!!!! Congratulations and what a stunning bag!


----------



## acrowcounted

Wolfkishner said:


> View attachment 4553592
> View attachment 4553593
> View attachment 4553594
> 
> Just purchased Rouge Kelly Sellier Berline 32 toile with swift.  And it has a back pocket!  It’s so unique, I feel very fortunate to have received this bag offer, and I’m really going to enjoy taking it out on the town
> Purchased at the Hermes NY store in the Meatpacking district, which I would highly recommend to all—found the vibe very relaxed and low key, and the salespeople very helpful and welcoming.


Wow this is so special! Congrats, it’s amazing!


----------



## Wolfkishner

kleider said:


> Wow!!!! Congratulations and what a stunning bag!


Thanks so much!  It was a definite surprise to get a bag offer.  It’s my first Kelly and I’ve been looking to get one for quite some time.  I went in for a sweater and watchband I was interested in, and ended up with bag too!


----------



## Poohbeary

Wolfkishner said:


> View attachment 4553592
> View attachment 4553593
> View attachment 4553594
> 
> Just purchased Rouge Kelly Sellier Berline 32 toile with swift.  And it has a back pocket!  It’s so unique, I feel very fortunate to have received this bag offer, and I’m really going to enjoy taking it out on the town
> Purchased at the Hermes NY store in the Meatpacking district, which I would highly recommend to all—found the vibe very relaxed and low key, and the salespeople very helpful and welcoming.


Agree on Meatpacking District Store!


----------



## mauihappyplace

I was not a huge fan of etoupe but I thought it was perfect for the Bridado Backpack.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4552794
> View attachment 4552795
> View attachment 4552796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from yesterday


Ohhhhh that gorgeous Silk'in! I've been lusting after that wallet, the yellow Equateur lining is so beautiful! I just hesitate because the only outside colors they have are mauve sylvestre, rouge H and gold and I don't love any of those  But your goldie is beautiful, you will get so much pleasure from that lining every time you open that wallet.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Wolfkishner said:


> View attachment 4553592
> View attachment 4553593
> View attachment 4553594
> 
> Just purchased Rouge Kelly Sellier Berline 32 toile with swift.  And it has a back pocket!  It’s so unique, I feel very fortunate to have received this bag offer, and I’m really going to enjoy taking it out on the town
> Purchased at the Hermes NY store in the Meatpacking district, which I would highly recommend to all—found the vibe very relaxed and low key, and the salespeople very helpful and welcoming.


A Kelly with a back pocket is a dream come true!  I didn’t know such a bag existed.


----------



## Wolfkishner

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> A Kelly with a back pocket is a dream come true!  I didn’t know such a bag existed.


I know, right?!  As soon as I realized it had a magical back pocket, I was like, “Sold!”  I think the extra pocket is only in the “Berline” toile canvas style, in case you are ever looking for or want to ask about one


----------



## nymeria

Wolfkishner said:


> View attachment 4553592
> View attachment 4553593
> View attachment 4553594
> 
> Just purchased Rouge Kelly Sellier Berline 32 toile with swift.  And it has a back pocket!  It’s so unique, I feel very fortunate to have received this bag offer, and I’m really going to enjoy taking it out on the town
> Purchased at the Hermes NY store in the Meatpacking district, which I would highly recommend to all—found the vibe very relaxed and low key, and the salespeople very helpful and welcoming.


What a special bag! Congrats on a wonderful and truly lovely bag.I agree, the back pocket seals the deal
And TOTALLY agree about Meatpacking- they are ALL just awesome!


----------



## beckkibee

The etoupe b is such a versatile bag


----------



## beckkibee

This bag is soooo lightweight! And it carries more than the k28.


----------



## CMilly

beckkibee said:


> This bag is soooo lightweight! And it carries more than the k28.


Beautiful. Which size?


----------



## hannahsophia

ajaxbreaker said:


> Ohhhhh that gorgeous Silk'in! I've been lusting after that wallet, the yellow Equateur lining is so beautiful! I just hesitate because the only outside colors they have are mauve sylvestre, rouge H and gold and I don't love any of those  But your goldie is beautiful, you will get so much pleasure from that lining every time you open that wallet.


. Thanks! I got the gold to match my gold Kelly. It epsom leather is so much softer than my Kelly wallet. Understand that it’s tough when you don’t love any of the leather colors, at least you can buy the scarf!


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

Wolfkishner said:


> View attachment 4553592
> View attachment 4553593
> View attachment 4553594
> 
> Just purchased Rouge Kelly Sellier Berline 32 toile with swift.  And it has a back pocket!  It’s so unique, I feel very fortunate to have received this bag offer, and I’m really going to enjoy taking it out on the town
> Purchased at the Hermes NY store in the Meatpacking district, which I would highly recommend to all—found the vibe very relaxed and low key, and the salespeople very helpful and welcoming.


OMG, Kelly with back pocket!  Congratulations on the bag.  I didn't know they come in that style.  Do they make them in smaller sizes?


----------



## Wolfkishner

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> OMG, Kelly with back pocket!  Congratulations on the bag.  I didn't know they come in that style.  Do they make them in smaller sizes?



You know, I’m not sure—I had never seen the style before this.  But I am curious to now now too—next time I am on a shopping trip, I will ask the sales associate and hopefully find out for everyone


----------



## beckkibee

CMilly said:


> Beautiful. Which size?


It is the 22


----------



## ajaxbreaker

hannahsophia said:


> . Thanks! I got the gold to match my gold Kelly. It epsom leather is so much softer than my Kelly wallet. Understand that it’s tough when you don’t love any of the leather colors, at least you can buy the scarf!


How I wish they made an Equateur scarf in that brilliant yellow


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Wolfkishner said:


> View attachment 4553592
> View attachment 4553593
> View attachment 4553594
> 
> Just purchased Rouge Kelly Sellier Berline 32 toile with swift.  And it has a back pocket!  It’s so unique, I feel very fortunate to have received this bag offer, and I’m really going to enjoy taking it out on the town
> Purchased at the Hermes NY store in the Meatpacking district, which I would highly recommend to all—found the vibe very relaxed and low key, and the salespeople very helpful and welcoming.


Wow this Kelly is amazing! Love the back pocket!!! Congrats!


----------



## WKN

Wolfkishner said:


> You know, I’m not sure—I had never seen the style before this.  But I am curious to now now too—next time I am on a shopping trip, I will ask the sales associate and hopefully find out for everyone


Yes - also the same for Constance - if it is in toile, it also has a back pocket. As with you, I love external pockets on my bags - such a lovely Kelly and congratulations! Much envy!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

Just managed to get my hands on the little cutie Evelyne! I’m a tiny bag person and I’m obsessed . Plan on swapping out the straps for some fun twillys


----------



## Momoe Mint

Chose this clutch over a Kelly 28 Gris Pearl evercolor gold hardware, and I am glad I did.  This item in this combo (matte croc palladium hardware) is so rare in the store that my SA seconded my choice.  I had asked for this specific combo earlier this year and I am so happy to share her with you ladies here.  Hubby is mesmerised with the matte look too, and he's a tech guy


----------



## acrowcounted

Momoe Mint said:


> Chose this clutch over a Kelly 28 Gris Pearl evercolor gold hardware, and I am glad I did.  This item in this combo (matte croc palladium hardware) is so rare in the store that my SA seconded my choice.  I had asked for this specific combo earlier this year and I am so happy to share her with you ladies here.  Hubby is mesmerised with the matte look too, and he's a tech guy
> View attachment 4554504


This is amazing! Is it black or a purple shade? Congrats!


----------



## Momoe Mint

acrowcounted said:


> This is amazing! Is it black or a purple shade? Congrats!



Thank you! it's noir


----------



## strawberry

Black Lizard Orans!


----------



## mp4

Momoe Mint said:


> Chose this clutch over a Kelly 28 Gris Pearl evercolor gold hardware, and I am glad I did.  This item in this combo (matte croc palladium hardware) is so rare in the store that my SA seconded my choice.  I had asked for this specific combo earlier this year and I am so happy to share her with you ladies here.  Hubby is mesmerised with the matte look too, and he's a tech guy
> View attachment 4554504



  Congrats!


----------



## Momoe Mint

mp4 said:


> Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## runner1234

Momoe Mint said:


> Chose this clutch over a Kelly 28 Gris Pearl evercolor gold hardware, and I am glad I did.  This item in this combo (matte croc palladium hardware) is so rare in the store that my SA seconded my choice.  I had asked for this specific combo earlier this year and I am so happy to share her with you ladies here.  Hubby is mesmerised with the matte look too, and he's a tech guy
> View attachment 4554504


Wow!! So beautiful


----------



## bluerosespf

Perhaps a love it or hate it style, but here’s my new to me Cacahuète:


----------



## Momoe Mint

runner1234 said:


> Wow!! So beautiful



Exactly what I said when my SA took it out of the box with gloved hands!  I was almost too afraid to touch it, and my SA had to say touch it, it's yours lol


----------



## Israeli_Flava

strawberry said:


> Black Lizard Orans!


What!? I need those too!!!!!!!!!!!! Found in a US boutique or no?


----------



## strawberry

Israeli_Flava said:


> What!? I need those too!!!!!!!!!!!! Found in a US boutique or no?




Beverly Hills!  I happened to mentioned I wanted a pair of lizard and he had one in my size.


----------



## ermottina

My new Birkin in togo Vert Rousseau


----------



## Israeli_Flava

strawberry said:


> Beverly Hills!  I happened to mentioned I wanted a pair of lizard and he had one in my size.


WOW! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

All From Paris


----------



## runner1234

Chihuahuacoco said:


> All From Paris


Omg TDF!!!! Love, love the color


----------



## girlbag

My first kelly cut , beton swift. Thanks to my lovely SA. Purchased end of Sept and more excited to use than the birkin i purchased last August


----------



## Etriers

girlbag said:


> My first kelly cut , beton swift. Thanks to my lovely SA. Purchased end of Sept and more excited to use than the birkin i purchased last August



So elegant!  Congratulations!


----------



## 1LV

Happy to present my new-to-me Bolide 31!


----------



## marzipanchen

girlbag said:


> My first kelly cut , beton swift. Thanks to my lovely SA. Purchased end of Sept and more excited to use than the birkin i purchased last August


I love your Beton Kelly Cut, it looks so sophisticated!


----------



## mp4

luvprada said:


> My first Hermes Kelly (and probably the only one for quite a long time).  I feel so very lucky to have found it.  I had the fabulous Bababebi authentic.  It is a Kelly (Sellier Mou) 28 Vermillion Chèvre de Coromandel with Palladium plated (Guilloche finish).



Not sure how I missed this amazing bag!!!!  Congrats dear!


----------



## art nouveau

girlbag said:


> My first kelly cut , beton swift. Thanks to my lovely SA. Purchased end of Sept and more excited to use than the birkin i purchased last August


Very elegant!


----------



## art nouveau

Bought this red Carnaval des oiseaux silk shawl in Rome.  My local Hermes store did not have this CW


----------



## ajaxbreaker

So excited to share my first ever H RTW purchase: the Esprit Casaque sweater. Just got it today. I've been coveting this for ages but it was sold out where I live, so I had to travel to get this beauty. Totally worth it! I love the rich caramel color and the softness of the cashmere. Plus I'm short so I really appreciate the elongating effect of that mock turtleneck.


----------



## Austintx

Picking up my new Cactus B30!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Debated this bag for months and finally pulled the trigger. So glad I did. Kelly 32 Chèvre Mangalore in Ébène. I held off after reading several threads discussing Mangalore and a post from @Notorious Pink who mentioned she sold her Kelly 35 Mangalore (same colour) as it was too big and slouchy for her and I am not into slouchy bags at all, but every time I saw the bag I was reminded of its beauty. The leather is incredibly beautiful and glistening and the bag is not as slouchy as I had feared (though a 35 would have been a different story). Such a shame many of the wonderful leathers are long gone.


----------



## luvprada

mp4 said:


> Not sure how I missed this amazing bag!!!!  Congrats dear!


Thank you!


----------



## Ladybaga

Austintx said:


> Picking up my new Cactus B30!


Congrats!! We are twins!! This bag is amazing. It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## auntynat

Just received this, Picotin 18 in Bleu Nuit phw. I love navy and it’s my first Hermes piece in a blue, I love it!


----------



## auntynat

1LV said:


> Happy to present my new-to-me Bolide 31!
> 
> Oops - removing as posted a chat in error!


----------



## Austintx

Ladybaga said:


> Congrats!! We are twins!! This bag is amazing. It looks fantastic on you!


Thanks so much!!  Your reveal and pics of your bag were so helpful to get an idea of what cactus looks like!


----------



## CaoCao

Noir 30 epsom ghw
Let my sa know i was trying to get for special gift for gf birthday late next month.  Usually I just take her to McDonald's or watch movies for our anniversaries and birthdays.  Trying to spoil her for a change.


----------



## renet

CaoCao said:


> Noir 30 epsom ghw
> Let my sa know i was trying to get for special gift for gf birthday late next month.  Usually I just take her to McDonald's or watch movies for our anniversaries and birthdays.  Trying to spoil her for a change.


Such a darling present! I am sure your gf will be overjoyed with this present!


----------



## DoggieBags

Just purchased these Halloween bag charms from Petit H


----------



## 1LV

DoggieBags said:


> Just purchased these Halloween bag charms from Petit H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559039
> View attachment 4559038


Fun!


----------



## lavieauralenti

Earlier this week, I mentioned I was offered a B30 in Gris Etain in RGHW... I ended up bringing her home with me yesterday. Here she is!


----------



## nymeria

Congrats!! She is GORGEOUS!! and I really admire how you got the offer, but truly did your homework about the color/HDW etc.Now you know she's the one for you- ENJOY!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lavieauralenti said:


> Earlier this week, I mentioned I was offered a B30 in Gris Etain in RGHW... I ended up bringing her home with me yesterday. Here she is!


Soooooo dreamy!!! Praying to the H Gods that one of these (in 25) joins the Flava Fam soon!
 Congrats!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ajaxbreaker said:


> So excited to share my first ever H RTW purchase: the Esprit Casaque sweater. Just got it today. I've been coveting this for ages but it was sold out where I live, so I had to travel to get this beauty. Totally worth it! I love the rich caramel color and the softness of the cashmere. Plus I'm short so I really appreciate the elongating effect of that mock turtleneck.


Looks fabulous dear! 
RTW is especially scary for me but I do understand the obsession!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Austintx said:


> Picking up my new Cactus B30!


Looks lovely on you dear! 
It's a neutral pop!!!
Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

art nouveau said:


> Bought this red Carnaval des oiseaux silk shawl in Rome.  My local Hermes store did not have this CW


Love it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CaoCao said:


> Noir 30 epsom ghw
> Let my sa know i was trying to get for special gift for gf birthday late next month.  Usually I just take her to McDonald's or watch movies for our anniversaries and birthdays.  Trying to spoil her for a change.


WHAT AN UPGRADE!!!!!
Well deserved =) Happy Birthday to GF.... and
Good job BF!


----------



## periogirl28

CaoCao said:


> Noir 30 epsom ghw
> Let my sa know i was trying to get for special gift for gf birthday late next month.  Usually I just take her to McDonald's or watch movies for our anniversaries and birthdays.  Trying to spoil her for a change.


After this, you can't go back to MacD's or movies next year. Well done!


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> After this, you can't go back to MacD's or movies next year. Well done!


----------



## Genie27

Cashmere jacket and St Germain boots for fall and spring....I also tried on the black Neo boots but passed as I prefer a mid-heel.


----------



## momoc

My SA has figured out my weakness for “the earring (hat) you got last time, there’s a matching necklace (scarf), would you like to take a look?” 

The answer is always going to be yes 

Sorry about the dirty desk background...


----------



## Rhl2987

momoc said:


> My SA has figured out my weakness for “the earring (hat) you got last time, there’s a matching necklace (scarf), would you like to take a look?”
> 
> The answer is always going to be yes
> 
> Sorry about the dirty desk background...
> View attachment 4560006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560004


Love your purchases! Especially that scarf and hat. May I ask the prices of those?


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> Cashmere jacket and St Germain boots for fall and spring....I also tried on the black Neo boots but passed as I prefer a mid-heel.



I actually love the Neo on you! They hit you in a way that shows off your fabulous legs and are very elongated despite the low heel. I think you might need both pairs!


----------



## Genie27

luckylove said:


> I actually love the Neo on you! They hit you in a way that shows off your fabulous legs and are very elongated despite the low heel. I think you might need both pairs!


Aw, thank you! I could only get one. But yes, I could definitely get Neo in a different colour.


----------



## momoc

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your purchases! Especially that scarf and hat. May I ask the prices of those?



Thank you! The scarf is 1000 and the hat I want to say is 620 USD. Did a search with the style name (clic c’est noue) and found that the scarf is currently available on hermes.com USA and the hat on the Chinese website, in case you want the references:

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/clic-c-est-noue-knit-muffler-H522917Sv02/

https://www.hermes.cn/cn/en/product/clic-c-est-noue-beanie-H192019Nv02ME/

Hope that helps!


----------



## Rhl2987

momoc said:


> Thank you! The scarf is 1000 and the hat I want to say is 620 USD. Did a search with the style name (clic c’est noue) and found that the scarf is currently available on hermes.com USA and the hat on the Chinese website, in case you want the references:
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/clic-c-est-noue-knit-muffler-H522917Sv02/
> 
> https://www.hermes.cn/cn/en/product/clic-c-est-noue-beanie-H192019Nv02ME/
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you so much!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Thank you! The scarf is 1000 and the hat I want to say is 620 USD. Did a search with the style name (clic c’est noue) and found that the scarf is currently available on hermes.com USA and the hat on the Chinese website, in case you want the references:
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/clic-c-est-noue-knit-muffler-H522917Sv02/
> 
> https://www.hermes.cn/cn/en/product/clic-c-est-noue-beanie-H192019Nv02ME/
> 
> Hope that helps!


I really love the hat, perfect for me, thanks for sharing


----------



## discussionforh

Got this yesterday - this pretty is breathtaking! (Kelly 28 sellier, colour brule in sombrero leather)


----------



## nymeria

discussionforh said:


> Got this yesterday - this pretty is breathtaking! (Kelly 28 sellier, colour brule in sombrero leather)
> View attachment 4560320


Pretty breathtaking is an understatement!! It's gorgeous!! And I love knowing there is hope for swift or sombrero out there! Congrats!!


----------



## Phiona88

His & Hers


----------



## Etriers

discussionforh said:


> Got this yesterday - this pretty is breathtaking! (Kelly 28 sellier, colour brule in sombrero leather)
> View attachment 4560320



Wow!  Congratulations!  Beautiful!



Phiona88 said:


> His & Hers



Smashing combo!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pinkorchid20 said:


> Debated this bag for months and finally pulled the trigger. So glad I did. Kelly 32 Chèvre Mangalore in Ébène. I held off after reading several threads discussing Mangalore and a post from @Notorious Pink who mentioned she sold her Kelly 35 Mangalore (same colour) as it was too big and slouchy for her and I am not into slouchy bags at all, but every time I saw the bag I was reminded of its beauty. The leather is incredibly beautiful and glistening and the bag is not as slouchy as I had feared (though a 35 would have been a different story). Such a shame many of the wonderful leathers are long gone.
> View attachment 4558435


Congratulations! It’s still beautiful and this leather has held up well!


----------



## Rhl2987

discussionforh said:


> Got this yesterday - this pretty is breathtaking! (Kelly 28 sellier, colour brule in sombrero leather)
> View attachment 4560320


That is stunning. Congrats!! Would you say that is a brown with green undertones?


----------



## discussionforh

nymeria said:


> Pretty breathtaking is an understatement!! It's gorgeous!! And I love knowing there is hope for swift or sombrero out there! Congrats!!



Thank you! Sombrero in this colour is perfect for this autumn and winter



Rhl2987 said:


> That is stunning. Congrats!! Would you say that is a brown with green undertones?



Thank you!
I think it is purely brown (a bit like the colour of chocolate with more red tone). Here is another picture of it for reference!


----------



## MsAli

ajaxbreaker said:


> My first Hermes perfume! This is a complete departure for me scent-wise, as I always prefer light, fresh, fruity/floral perfumes. Jardin sur la lagune is darker/heavier but I find the scent utterly bewitching. And I don't know if my home store spritzes this in the air but every time I smell it i am reminded of stepping into that store
> 
> After having used the perfume for a couple of days, though, I gotta say I'm not too impressed by its staying power? I can barely smell it on my skin a mere 2-3 hours after putting it on. Has that been anyone's experience with H perfumes?


Love this line of H frangrances!


----------



## MsAli

Vhermes212 said:


> New in- first Constance size 24 epsom in gold with gold hardware ☀️


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## MsAli

discussionforh said:


> Thank you! Sombrero in this colour is perfect for this autumn and winter
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> I think it is purely brown (a bit like the colour of chocolate with more red tone). Here is another picture of it for reference!
> View attachment 4560894


Beautiful!


----------



## MsAli

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4552794
> View attachment 4552795
> View attachment 4552796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My haul from yesterday


I just got the Yellowstone scarf, too!


----------



## MsAli

Momoe Mint said:


> Chose this clutch over a Kelly 28 Gris Pearl evercolor gold hardware, and I am glad I did.  This item in this combo (matte croc palladium hardware) is so rare in the store that my SA seconded my choice.  I had asked for this specific combo earlier this year and I am so happy to share her with you ladies here.  Hubby is mesmerised with the matte look too, and he's a tech guy
> View attachment 4554504


Wow!!


----------



## MsAli

girlbag said:


> My first kelly cut , beton swift. Thanks to my lovely SA. Purchased end of Sept and more excited to use than the birkin i purchased last August


So pretty!


----------



## MsAli

ajaxbreaker said:


> So excited to share my first ever H RTW purchase: the Esprit Casaque sweater. Just got it today. I've been coveting this for ages but it was sold out where I live, so I had to travel to get this beauty. Totally worth it! I love the rich caramel color and the softness of the cashmere. Plus I'm short so I really appreciate the elongating effect of that mock turtleneck.


I saw this at my local store...super cute!


----------



## MsAli

Austintx said:


> Picking up my new Cactus B30!


Great pop of color!


----------



## MsAli

auntynat said:


> Just received this, Picotin 18 in Bleu Nuit phw. I love navy and it’s my first Hermes piece in a blue, I love it!


Great color!


----------



## Elliebear

I'm over the moon with my first B!! I went back and forth H Venice for 3 days and my lovely SA from my 1st day finally granted my request not exactly the size I wished but everything else is on point!


----------



## MsAli

Love this aviation themed scarf! Had a lil fun w some new Orans, too


----------



## MsAli

Elliebear said:


> I'm over the moon with my first B!! I went back and forth H Venice for 3 days and my lovely SA from my 1st day finally granted my request not exactly the size I wished but everything else is on point!


Love!!


----------



## DR2014

MsAli said:


> I just got the Yellowstone scarf, too!


triplets on the yellowstone scarf... which strangely goes with so many things!


----------



## Etriers

Elliebear said:


> I'm over the moon with my first B!! I went back and forth H Venice for 3 days and my lovely SA from my 1st day finally granted my request not exactly the size I wished but everything else is on point!



So beautiful!   Congratulations!  Please tell us your story of getting your B, it sounds interesting and wonderful!  



MsAli said:


> Love this aviation themed scarf! Had a lil fun w some new Orans, too
> View attachment 4561029



This is must be the most exciting H scarf design ever.  Very wow!  Congratulations!


----------



## runner1234

girlbag said:


> My first kelly cut , beton swift. Thanks to my lovely SA. Purchased end of Sept and more excited to use than the birkin i purchased last August


Stunning!!!


----------



## runner1234

ajaxbreaker said:


> So excited to share my first ever H RTW purchase: the Esprit Casaque sweater. Just got it today. I've been coveting this for ages but it was sold out where I live, so I had to travel to get this beauty. Totally worth it! I love the rich caramel color and the softness of the cashmere. Plus I'm short so I really appreciate the elongating effect of that mock turtleneck.


Love it!


----------



## runner1234

Austintx said:


> Picking up my new Cactus B30!


Stunning!!


----------



## runner1234

pinkorchid20 said:


> Debated this bag for months and finally pulled the trigger. So glad I did. Kelly 32 Chèvre Mangalore in Ébène. I held off after reading several threads discussing Mangalore and a post from @Notorious Pink who mentioned she sold her Kelly 35 Mangalore (same colour) as it was too big and slouchy for her and I am not into slouchy bags at all, but every time I saw the bag I was reminded of its beauty. The leather is incredibly beautiful and glistening and the bag is not as slouchy as I had feared (though a 35 would have been a different story). Such a shame many of the wonderful leathers are long gone.
> View attachment 4558435


Gorgeous!


----------



## runner1234

auntynat said:


> Just received this, Picotin 18 in Bleu Nuit phw. I love navy and it’s my first Hermes piece in a blue, I love it!


Love it!


----------



## runner1234

CaoCao said:


> Noir 30 epsom ghw
> Let my sa know i was trying to get for special gift for gf birthday late next month.  Usually I just take her to McDonald's or watch movies for our anniversaries and birthdays.  Trying to spoil her for a change.


Stunning!


----------



## runner1234

DoggieBags said:


> Just purchased these Halloween bag charms from Petit H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4559039
> View attachment 4559038


So cute!


----------



## runner1234

lavieauralenti said:


> Earlier this week, I mentioned I was offered a B30 in Gris Etain in RGHW... I ended up bringing her home with me yesterday. Here she is!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## runner1234

Genie27 said:


> Cashmere jacket and St Germain boots for fall and spring....I also tried on the black Neo boots but passed as I prefer a mid-heel.


Love it all!


----------



## runner1234

momoc said:


> My SA has figured out my weakness for “the earring (hat) you got last time, there’s a matching necklace (scarf), would you like to take a look?”
> 
> The answer is always going to be yes
> 
> Sorry about the dirty desk background...
> View attachment 4560006
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560005
> 
> 
> View attachment 4560004


Pretty!


----------



## runner1234

discussionforh said:


> Got this yesterday - this pretty is breathtaking! (Kelly 28 sellier, colour brule in sombrero leather)
> View attachment 4560320


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## runner1234

Elliebear said:


> I'm over the moon with my first B!! I went back and forth H Venice for 3 days and my lovely SA from my 1st day finally granted my request not exactly the size I wished but everything else is on point!


So lovely!! What size did you want and what size is this?


----------



## Elliebear

MsAli said:


> Love!!


Thank you!! That was the exact feeling I, got when I saw


Etriers said:


> So beautiful!   Congratulations!  Please tell us your story of getting your B, it sounds interesting and wonderful!
> 
> Thank you! When I arrived Venice I went to the H boutique and the SA came to assist because I was looking if they had a Legend in Gold in my size. Then we headed to the 2nd floor where they had the jewelry section as well. I got my sandals and asked if they have a B30 in gold with ghw unfortunately she said not that day. So I told her that I'll be in the area for 3 days and she said if they have anything she will message me. The day I was leaving Venice, I came back to purchase a pair or earring and ring that I really wanted and still hoped that I could somehow get my dream bag. She offered me a Halzan in Gold but I really just want my first boutique bag in a birkin





runner1234 said:


> So lovely!! What size did you want and what size is this?


I really wanted a B30 and this one is a B35. Having used this a few days now I think it's not too big after all. ❤️


----------



## Etriers

Elliebear said:


> Thank you!! That was the exact feeling I, got when I saw
> 
> 
> I really wanted a B30 and this one is a B35. Having used this a few days now I think it's not too big after all. ❤️



Wonderful!  Good for you.  And to get it in Venice, such an experience you’ll never forget I’m sure!


----------



## runner1234

Elliebear said:


> Thank you!! That was the exact feeling I, got when I saw
> 
> 
> I really wanted a B30 and this one is a B35. Having used this a few days now I think it's not too big after all. ❤️


So glad to hear! I love gold in 35


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Finally got this color Mauve Sylvestre to add to my Calvi collection.  What a great arrival to chase my office blues away! I need a lot of orange motivation today.


----------



## runner1234

chkpfbeliever said:


> Finally got this color Mauve Sylvestre to add to my Calvi collection.  What a great arrival to chase my office blues away! I need a lot of orange motivation today.


This color is stunning!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chkpfbeliever said:


> Finally got this color Mauve Sylvestre to add to my Calvi collection.  What a great arrival to chase my office blues away! I need a lot of orange motivation today.


Anyone looking for this color in the Calvi need to do this quickly.  My SA said that there are only two left in the US.


----------



## mcpro

chkpfbeliever said:


> Finally got this color Mauve Sylvestre to add to my Calvi collection.  What a great arrival to chase my office blues away! I need a lot of orange motivation today.



 mauve , so pretty!!


----------



## JLH13

Hermes Voltage sneakers! Will post a proper mod shot soon


----------



## Love Of My Life

A spur of the moment purchase.. A bordeaux alligator bearn wallet.


----------



## DR2014

Love Of My Life said:


> A spur of the moment purchase.. A bordeaux alligator bearn wallet.


wow.  i would love to see that...


----------



## TeeCee77

My unicorn has arrived  It’s been an expensive week Mini K and Kelly Cut! Pictures just don’t do anemone justice. Stunning color!


----------



## runner1234

jaidi13 said:


> Hermes Voltage sneakers! Will post a proper mod shot soon


Cute!!


----------



## runner1234

TeeCee77 said:


> My unicorn has arrived  It’s been an expensive week Mini K and Kelly Cut! Pictures just don’t do anemone justice. Stunning color!


Omg I just died!!!


----------



## Solday

The new addition to my family! It is always pouring Hermes on me in fall
Gold Epsom Sellier Kelly 25


----------



## Jazzie123

B30 Sellier ghw in (what looks like) black grained monsieur leather

My new SA said “epsom with a small grain” but when I compare it to my epsom, it looks completely different. Need to go back and check exactly the leather name as it doesn’t say on the invoice.

The chaos behind is just me trying and comparing my bags


----------



## mp4

Jazzie123 said:


> B30 Sellier ghw in (what looks like) black grained monsieur leather
> 
> My new SA said “epsom with a small grain” but when I compare it to my epsom, it looks completely different. Need to go back and check exactly the leather name as it doesn’t say on the invoice.
> 
> The chaos behind is just me trying and comparing my bags



Fabulous!  An expert here should help with the mystery.  SMs back from podium thread might have some clues.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Couldn’t resist this Halzan Ébène in Barenia Faubourg. My second Ébène purchase, a colour I never specifically liked not too long ago. Seems my taste is changing, it is such a practical neutral somewhere in between brown and grey.


----------



## Meta

Jazzie123 said:


> B30 Sellier ghw in (what looks like) black grained monsieur leather
> 
> My new SA said “epsom with a small grain” but when I compare it to my epsom, it looks completely different. Need to go back and check exactly the leather name as it doesn’t say on the invoice.
> 
> The chaos behind is just me trying and comparing my bags


 on your Birkin Sellier! If I recall correctly, this is a push offer bag. Anyway, far from being an expert but yes, it's Monsieur leather. The other colors for Birkin Sellier in Monsieur are Rouge H, and Bleu de Minuit aside from black.  It'll also be coming in Vache Naturelle leather.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TeeCee77 said:


> My unicorn has arrived  It’s been an expensive week Mini K and Kelly Cut! Pictures just don’t do anemone justice. Stunning color!


OMG wow wow wow!!!


----------



## Coconuts40

Jazzie123 said:


> B30 Sellier ghw in (what looks like) black grained monsieur leather
> 
> My new SA said “epsom with a small grain” but when I compare it to my epsom, it looks completely different. Need to go back and check exactly the leather name as it doesn’t say on the invoice.
> 
> The chaos behind is just me trying and comparing my bags



Congratulations, what a stunning bag.
I would be curious to hear how you enjoy using it, and your preference between your new Sellier and your other Birkin ( I see your H beauties in the background  )


----------



## pony

pinkorchid20 said:


> Couldn’t resist this Halzan Ébène in Barenia Faubourg. My second Ébène purchase, a colour I never specifically liked not too long ago. Seems my taste is changing, it is such a practical neutral somewhere in between brown and grey.
> 
> View attachment 4563664


So pretty! Been thinking about a halzan as well and the colour is great!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jazzie123 said:


> B30 Sellier ghw in (what looks like) black grained monsieur leather
> 
> My new SA said “epsom with a small grain” but when I compare it to my epsom, it looks completely different. Need to go back and check exactly the leather name as it doesn’t say on the invoice.
> 
> The chaos behind is just me trying and comparing my bags


thud.
I just  fell off my chair.
LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> My unicorn has arrived  It’s been an expensive week Mini K and Kelly Cut! Pictures just don’t do anemone justice. Stunning color!


dynamic duo! Congrats... Anenome is outstanding!


----------



## LuckyBitch

pinkorchid20 said:


> Couldn’t resist this Halzan Ébène in Barenia Faubourg. My second Ébène purchase, a colour I never specifically liked not too long ago. Seems my taste is changing, it is such a practical neutral somewhere in between brown and grey.
> 
> View attachment 4563664


I saw one in real life recently and I must say, it's such a classy looking bag. I love Ébène, it's the perfect neutral.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Jazzie123 said:


> B30 Sellier ghw in (what looks like) black grained monsieur leather
> 
> My new SA said “epsom with a small grain” but when I compare it to my epsom, it looks completely different. Need to go back and check exactly the leather name as it doesn’t say on the invoice.
> 
> The chaos behind is just me trying and comparing my bags


I've the same leather in the Constance 18.  It is Monsieur leather and is much better than Swift.


----------



## runner1234

Solday said:


> The new addition to my family! It is always pouring Hermes on me in fall
> Gold Epsom Sellier Kelly 25


Stunning!!


----------



## runner1234

Jazzie123 said:


> B30 Sellier ghw in (what looks like) black grained monsieur leather
> 
> My new SA said “epsom with a small grain” but when I compare it to my epsom, it looks completely different. Need to go back and check exactly the leather name as it doesn’t say on the invoice.
> 
> The chaos behind is just me trying and comparing my bags


Stunning!!


----------



## hopiko

Jazzie123 said:


> B30 Sellier ghw in (what looks like) black grained monsieur leather
> 
> My new SA said “epsom with a small grain” but when I compare it to my epsom, it looks completely different. Need to go back and check exactly the leather name as it doesn’t say on the invoice.
> 
> The chaos behind is just me trying and comparing my bags


This is an amazingly gorgeous bag!  Many congrats!  I hope you enjoy her!


----------



## Bagaficianado

My Hermes family just welcomed the cool Kelly 40cm PVC! Love her for Canadian weather❤


----------



## Solday

runner1234 said:


> Stunning!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## girlbag

TeeCee77 said:


> My unicorn has arrived  It’s been an expensive week Mini K and Kelly Cut! Pictures just don’t do anemone justice. Stunning color!


You're so lucky. Congrats dear.


----------



## runner1234

Bagaficianado said:


> My Hermes family just welcomed the cool Kelly 40cm PVC! Love her for Canadian weather❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4563856
> View attachment 4563859


Love it


----------



## tlamdang08

Christmas shopping starting Early with some fun things: 
Twilly sets which come with the headband. My daughter loves it, she put it on right at the store, even my mom smiles when she see it.
A pop color for Calvi and Bastia for me, I put them into action right away 
An H tie 
Mountain Zebra and I ask for a pouch to keep it safe in my purse when travel.
Some extra goodies for my next vacation.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> My unicorn has arrived  It’s been an expensive week Mini K and Kelly Cut! Pictures just don’t do anemone justice. Stunning color!


Geeezzeee...she is dynamite! Congrats, hon!


----------



## Tasha1

my birkin 35 vert amande,togo


----------



## 1LV

Tasha1 said:


> my birkin 35 vert amande,togo
> View attachment 4564754


LikeLikeLikeLike!


----------



## PrairieBagurl




----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Tasha1 said:


> my birkin 35 vert amande,togo
> View attachment 4564754



That’s a very pretty color!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Tasha1 said:


> my birkin 35 vert amande,togo
> View attachment 4564754


Oh wow! I love that colour!


----------



## samfalstaff

PrairieBagurl said:


> View attachment 4564817


Lovely color. Is it anemone?


----------



## Lovebb12

Not the OP but yes I think so, in chèvre I think. It’s gorgeous!



samfalstaff said:


> Lovely color. Is it anemone?


----------



## marzipanchen

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh wow! I love that colour!



+1!!!! And I usually don't even like green. LOL! Hermes makes me love ALL colors.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Tasha1 said:


> my birkin 35 vert amande,togo
> View attachment 4564754


I think this is the most beautiful B I've seen. The color and bag proportions are perfect.


----------



## eliwon

Not here yet, but Japanese sellers are superfast so hoping to meet this one soon - Tourbillon in double plisse - already got two regular 90ies in this pattern, but the plisse got the better of me Suitable autumnal pattern, too.


----------



## TeeCee77

Tasha1 said:


> my birkin 35 vert amande,togo
> View attachment 4564754


Stunning!


----------



## Mila.K

Calvi Anemone Chèvre .


----------



## PrairieBagurl

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely color. Is it anemone?





Lovebb12 said:


> Not the OP but yes I think so, in chèvre I think. It’s gorgeous!


Yes it is, I went in for the rose pourpre, but I really liked this one.


----------



## samfalstaff

PrairieBagurl said:


> Yes it is, I went in for the rose pourpre, but I really liked this one.


Makes sense. I have an epsom bastia in rose pourpre that looks similar in color. But now I'm definitely considering an anemone calvi!


----------



## Lovebb12

Go for it! It’s very nice in chèvre!  





samfalstaff said:


> Makes sense. I have an epsom bastia in rose pourpre that looks similar in color. But now I'm definitely considering an anemone calvi!


----------



## momasaurus

Tasha1 said:


> my birkin 35 vert amande,togo
> View attachment 4564754


LOVE this color. Beautiful bag, congrats!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tasha1 said:


> my birkin 35 vert amande,togo
> View attachment 4564754


I'm really loving this color for some odd reason (I normally don't like greens too much)...
Is this like a gray mixed with green? Are there any brown (like an almond) undertones I'm not seeing?
Photos can so be deceiving. It looks more gray to me than green...


----------



## Tasha1

Ladies,
Thanks for your warm words and likes.




Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm really loving this color for some odd reason (I normally don't like greens too much)...
> Is this like a gray mixed with green? Are there any brown (like an almond) undertones I'm not seeing?
> Photos can so be deceiving. It looks more gray to me than green...



It is difficult to catch the real colour of the bag. It is a mix of gray-ish, blue-ish and green-ish undertones. No brown.


----------



## Ana_bananas

I was grinning from ear to ear when I saw it... to me it’s such a happy color    Mini C in Mauve sylvestre. Just in time for my Bday!


----------



## surfer

Just got her today, a total surprise from my SA. My first K ever! K28 gold with gold hardware


----------



## surfer

Chihuahuacoco said:


> All From Paris


What colour is the K please? So pretty!


----------



## jwells79

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4566293
> 
> 
> I was grinning from ear to ear when I saw it... to me it’s such a happy color    Mini C in Mauve sylvestre. Just in time for my Bday!


She's a beauty!  That's a lovely color.


----------



## Dextersmom

surfer said:


> View attachment 4566334
> View attachment 4566335
> View attachment 4566336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got her today, a total surprise from my SA. My first K ever! K28 gold with gold hardware


Beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## hokatie

Hi guys, can’t believe it. I pull the trigger today so I finally put a steps in to the H world. This is my first H bag and fall in love immediately when I tried it on. ❤️❤️


----------



## floridamama

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4566293
> 
> 
> I was grinning from ear to ear when I saw it... to me it’s such a happy color    Mini C in Mauve sylvestre. Just in time for my Bday!


It really is such a pretty color and you nailed it with the twilly!


----------



## hokatie

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4566293
> 
> 
> I was grinning from ear to ear when I saw it... to me it’s such a happy color    Mini C in Mauve sylvestre. Just in time for my Bday!


Oh yeah...you should be happy . Congrats! It’s gorgeous. It’s me I’ll scream it out loud when I receive. Happy birthday to you!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

hokatie said:


> Hi guys, can’t believe it. I pull the trigger today so I finally put a steps in to the H world. This is my first H bag and fall in love immediately when I tried it on. ❤️❤️


Enjoy your first H as I know you will.   Great bag!


----------



## hokatie

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Enjoy your first H as I know you will.   Great bag!


Thank you! I can’t wait to take it out of the box


----------



## DoggieBags

hokatie said:


> Hi guys, can’t believe it. I pull the trigger today so I finally put a steps in to the H world. This is my first H bag and fall in love immediately when I tried it on. ❤️❤️


Congrats on your first H. Wear it in good health


----------



## nymeria

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Enjoy your first H as I know you will.   Great bag!


Congrats!! What a great bag for your first.


----------



## sparklyprincess

I was so excited to be offered this cutie in shiny BOX leather. It’s my first Kelly Mini II. 
I mentioned Box leather as a (bag) wish list item to my SA sometime last year, not really thinking that it would actually happen.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

sparklyprincess said:


> I was so excited to be offered this cutie in shiny BOX leather. It’s my first Kelly Mini II.
> I mentioned Box leather as a (bag) wish list item to my SA sometime last year, not really thinking that it would actually happen.



I love the mini Kelly!    Enjoy yours!!


----------



## hokatie

DoggieBags said:


> Congrats on your first H. Wear it in good health


Thank you! Sure I will


----------



## hokatie

I also bought the Chaine D’ Ancre bracelet today but forgot to put in the previous post.


----------



## allure244

When it rains it pours. I have been asking my SA for an ombré lizard bag for about
6? months. Of course this bag had to arrive 1.5 weeks after I pick up my SO B30 in Gris asphalte/etain bphw and a Constance 24 in lime evercolor phw. Definitely need to take a trip to ban island now


----------



## ajaxbreaker

allure244 said:


> When it rains it pours. I have been asking my SA for an ombré lizard bag for about
> 6? months. Of course this bag had to arrive 1.5 weeks after I pick up my SO B30 in Gris asphalte/etain bphw and a Constance 24 in lime evercolor phw. Definitely need to take a trip to ban island now


The lizard is lovely but I'm just drooling over than sunshine Constance! I love yellow


----------



## Phiona88

Bearn compact wallet in Raisin x Anemone, two of my favorite purples!


----------



## noegirl

Phiona88 said:


> Bearn compact wallet in Raisin x Anemone, two of my favorite purples!


WOW!!! Now I want one with 2 greens hahahahaha congrats hon!


----------



## Lovebb12

Lovely bags!!!I am also drooling over the panda, did you get it from BV? Is this a current season?





allure244 said:


> When it rains it pours. I have been asking my SA for an ombré lizard bag for about
> 6? months. Of course this bag had to arrive 1.5 weeks after I pick up my SO B30 in Gris asphalte/etain bphw and a Constance 24 in lime evercolor phw. Definitely need to take a trip to ban island now


----------



## LuckyBitch

allure244 said:


> When it rains it pours. I have been asking my SA for an ombré lizard bag for about
> 6? months. Of course this bag had to arrive 1.5 weeks after I pick up my SO B30 in Gris asphalte/etain bphw and a Constance 24 in lime evercolor phw. Definitely need to take a trip to ban island now


Don't forget to take your fabulous goodies with you when you leave for the island. And come back soon.


----------



## De sac

allure244 said:


> When it rains it pours. I have been asking my SA for an ombré lizard bag for about
> 6? months. Of course this bag had to arrive 1.5 weeks after I pick up my SO B30 in Gris asphalte/etain bphw and a Constance 24 in lime evercolor phw. Definitely need to take a trip to ban island now



all beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

sparklyprincess said:


> I was so excited to be offered this cutie in shiny BOX leather. It’s my first Kelly Mini II.
> I mentioned Box leather as a (bag) wish list item to my SA sometime last year, not really thinking that it would actually happen.


Swoon!


----------



## allure244

Lovebb12 said:


> Lovely bags!!!I am also drooling over the panda, did you get it from BV? Is this a current season?



Thanks. I bought the panda charm about a year ago. Here’s the link:

https://www.bottegaveneta.com/vn/other-accessories_cod22004050ip.html


----------



## hgirl2

Tasha1 said:


> my birkin 35 vert amande,togo
> View attachment 4564754


WOW! SO BEAUTIFUL!! Does it show the shade of green in daylight well?


----------



## pfaeria

Just bought my first Hermès bag! Was shopping around for a work bag and this popped up on the newly launched Singapore Hermès site so I had to grab it. Loving the all black look!

Herbag Zip 31 Retourne Laque


----------



## nymeria

astaeria said:


> Just bought my first Hermès bag! Was shopping around for a work bag and this popped up on the newly launched Singapore Hermès site so I had to grab it. Loving the all black look!
> 
> Herbag Zip 31 Retourne Laque


Congrats!! Its a great bag ( also great for travel as its pretty indestructible, but looks good. Enjoy it!!


----------



## pfaeria

nymeria said:


> Congrats!! Its a great bag ( also great for travel as its pretty indestructible, but looks good. Enjoy it!!



Thank you! Great to hear that it’s durable, was a little worried about the canvas since it doesn’t have feet haha


----------



## Serva1

Love my large Ulysses notebook in Veau Volynka I found in London today when I was shopping in good company. Working with the leather in my hotelroom.Very lucky find.


----------



## Zarie72

GP 30 TPM. Blue du nord.


----------



## tlamdang08

Kelly 28 Alligator ( not crocodile as the email said.) I am happy with Alligator too. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## sf_newyorker

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 Alligator ( not crocodile as the email said.) I am happy with Alligator too. Thanks for letting me share.


Your smile says it all - congrats!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> Your smile says it all - congrats!!!


Thank you,


----------



## lxrac

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 Alligator ( not crocodile as the email said.) I am happy with Alligator too. Thanks for letting me share.



That K28 size looks good for you. May I ask your height? I'm considering either a K25 or K28 for daily essentials.


----------



## tlamdang08

lxrac said:


> That K28 size looks good for you. May I ask your height? I'm considering either a K25 or K28 for daily essentials.


I am 5.2


----------



## Genie27

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 Alligator ( not crocodile as the email said.) I am happy with Alligator too. Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous! Your coat is also very pretty. Is it H?


----------



## tlamdang08

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous! Your coat is also very pretty. Is it H?


Thank you. My coat from Max Mara Weekend last season.


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 Alligator ( not crocodile as the email said.) I am happy with Alligator too. Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats!! Saw it in the offer thread and I take it you said yes! Looks fabulous - the bag and your outfit (including those fun nails!)


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Congrats!! Saw it in the offer thread and I take it you said yes! Looks fabulous - the bag and your outfit (including those fun nails!)


Thank you


----------



## hopiko

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 Alligator ( not crocodile as the email said.) I am happy with Alligator too. Thanks for letting me share.


Stunning!  Congratulations !


----------



## tlamdang08

hopiko said:


> Stunning!  Congratulations !


Yes, Thank you.


----------



## hopiko

allure244 said:


> When it rains it pours. I have been asking my SA for an ombré lizard bag for about
> 6? months. Of course this bag had to arrive 1.5 weeks after I pick up my SO B30 in Gris asphalte/etain bphw and a Constance 24 in lime evercolor phw. Definitely need to take a trip to ban island now


All beautiful!  Congrats! Great week for you...your bank account..not so much..lol!


----------



## Hermeaddict

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 Alligator ( not crocodile as the email said.) I am happy with Alligator too. Thanks for letting me share.


Absolute perfection! Congrats!


----------



## westcoastgal

allure244 said:


> When it rains it pours. I have been asking my SA for an ombré lizard bag for about
> 6? months. Of course this bag had to arrive 1.5 weeks after I pick up my SO B30 in Gris asphalte/etain bphw and a Constance 24 in lime evercolor phw. Definitely need to take a trip to ban island now


All three are beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermeaddict said:


> Absolute perfection! Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## diane278

I bought this plate to use as a place to corral stuff I tend to wear repeatedly and leave out (I’m lazy...) I put the bee there simply to hold a space for my bone cuff bracelet that’s already on my wrist. Within a week, additional stuff will be piled up there....it’ll never look this tidy again!


----------



## lulilu

diane278 said:


> I bought this plate to use as a place to corral stuff I tend to wear repeatedly and leave out (I’m lazy...) I put the bee there simply to hold a space for my bone cuff bracelet that’s already on my wrist. Within a week, additional stuff will be piled up there....it’ll never look this tidy again!
> View attachment 4570490



I do the same thing -- little plates on my mail table for keys etc, and some on my dressing table for current jewelry.  If I don't leave it out, I won't wear it.  And H plates are so cute for that.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My doblis mini c with ghw!!!!! I’ve never been more afraid to ruin a bag on accident


----------



## acrowcounted

LovingTheOrange said:


> My doblis mini c with ghw!!!!! I’ve never been more afraid to ruin a bag on accident


I was wondering if you ended up purchasing it. It’s lovely! Congrats!


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> My doblis mini c with ghw!!!!! I’ve never been more afraid to ruin a bag on accident


Wow, it is beautiful!!!


----------



## Pokie607

LovingTheOrange said:


> My doblis mini c with ghw!!!!! I’ve never been more afraid to ruin a bag on accident


Stunning!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 Alligator ( not crocodile as the email said.) I am happy with Alligator too. Thanks for letting me share.


YAY! Congratulations, tlamdang08! You look so happy and this bag is AMAZING.  It looks spectacular on you.  Woooo hoooooo!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> YAY! Congratulations, tlamdang08! You look so happy and this bag is AMAZING.  It looks spectacular on you.  Woooo hoooooo!!!!


Thank you, I am still over The moon.


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you, I am still over The moon.


Yes, I think that with this much excitement you have enough energy to propel you around the entire universe! Your bag is a dream come true!


----------



## renet

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 Alligator ( not crocodile as the email said.) I am happy with Alligator too. Thanks for letting me share.



Absolutely awesome! Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## tlamdang08

renet said:


> Absolutely awesome! Congrats! [emoji7]


Thank you 


Ladybaga said:


> Yes, I think that with this much excitement you have enough energy to propel you around the entire universe! Your bag is a dream come true!


Yeah a dream come true


----------



## cubby

I never thought I would find a Constance sitting on a display shelf! Of course, I seized the opportunity and bought it. Here is my first Constance 18 in evercolor white PHW:


----------



## luckylove

LovingTheOrange said:


> My doblis mini c with ghw!!!!! I’ve never been more afraid to ruin a bag on accident



OMG! This is stunning! May I ask what color this beauty is? Please do not be afraid to use her...she is too special to hide away on a shelf somewhere!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

luckylove said:


> OMG! This is stunning! May I ask what color this beauty is? Please do not be afraid to use her...she is too special to hide away on a shelf somewhere!


It’s blue ocean!


----------



## inverved

Kawa Ora 90


----------



## CiiCii

28 Kelly, togo leather in Trench. I was soooo on the fence regarding this one, but the color is just so lovely! It truly goes with everything. I'm VERY happy with her! For those unsure about the color, the 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 picture was taken in front of the brushed brass lamp in my office. I LOVE THIS COLOR!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

CiiCii said:


> 28 Kelly, togo leather in Trench. I was soooo on the fence regarding this one, but the color is just so lovely! It truly goes with everything. I'm VERY happy with her! For those unsure about the color, the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture was taken in front of the brushed brass lamp in my office. I LOVE THIS COLOR!


Congrats!!! I agree with you totally... I have a trench Constance with RGHW and I swear she matches any and everything!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## CMilly

Today was take two of an Evelyne tpm on Hermes.com.  My last order wound up being cancelled by h.com because they oversold. Let’s see if this happens again. 

My SA said the store never rarely gets one in and to grab it if I see it on h.com to try and grab it.


----------



## momoc

CMilly said:


> Today was take two of an Evelyne tpm on Hermes.com.  My last order wound up being cancelled by h.com because they oversold. Let’s see if this happens again.
> 
> My SA said the store never rarely gets one in and to grab it if I see it on h.com to try and grab it.



Happy to hear your SA is reasonable and fingers crossed that it works out this time! Good luck!


----------



## CMilly

momoc said:


> Happy to hear your SA is reasonable and fingers crossed that it works out this time! Good luck!


It shipped!  So now I need to decide if I keep it.  All my bags are pwh and I had wanted gold with gold or black with gold hardware. This is black with phw.  I will probably use it a lot though.


----------



## soccerzfan

What color did you order?



CMilly said:


> Today was take two of an Evelyne tpm on Hermes.com.  My last order wound up being cancelled by h.com because they oversold. Let’s see if this happens again.
> 
> My SA said the store never rarely gets one in and to grab it if I see it on h.com to try and grab it.


----------



## CMilly

soccerzfan said:


> What color did you order?


Black with phw


----------



## jp824

tlamdang08 said:


> Kelly 28 Alligator ( not crocodile as the email said.) I am happy with Alligator too. Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## jp824

My SO finally came...kelly graphie 28cm in letter J


----------



## Nanami_S.

Who knew Rouge de Coeur has such a WOW effect under the sunlight!! Luckily I took it home.


----------



## tlamdang08

jp824 said:


> Stunning!  Congratulations!


Thank you, and also is yours. Love it!


----------



## acrowcounted

I’m so excited to share my new Birkin 25 (veinless!) Togo Bleu Zanzibar with PHW. I honestly never thought that I would rehome my first quota bag purchase but after never carrying my BZ B30 for two years due to size, I had to take the opportunity to essentially even-trade it for a smaller version when it presented itself. I just adore this shade of blue and I get to keep the sentimentality of my first B purchase alive! Thanks for letting me share; God bless!


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> I’m so excited to share my new Birkin 25 (veinless!) Togo Bleu Zanzibar with PHW. I honestly never thought that I would rehome my first quota bag purchase but after never carrying my BZ B30 for two years due to size, I had to take the opportunity to essentially even-trade it for a smaller version when it presented itself. I just adore this shade of blue and I get to keep the sentimentality of my first B purchase alive! Thanks for letting me share; God bless!
> 
> View attachment 4573708
> View attachment 4573709


Beautiful BZ, congratulations!!!


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> I’m so excited to share my new Birkin 25 (veinless!) Togo Bleu Zanzibar with PHW. I honestly never thought that I would rehome my first quota bag purchase but after never carrying my BZ B30 for two years due to size, I had to take the opportunity to essentially even-trade it for a smaller version when it presented itself. I just adore this shade of blue and I get to keep the sentimentality of my first B purchase alive! Thanks for letting me share; God bless!
> 
> View attachment 4573708
> View attachment 4573709



 what a pretty color! I’m so glad you managed to find the right size for you! And love love how you paired those Twillies on it - perfect!


----------



## momoc

So let me start by apologizing that all photos are under horrible yellow lighting at my house, because even though it's midday it's raining and completely without sun where I live...but I just can't contain my excitement!

First a mini Aline in a shade of yellow I find perfect for F/W (yes the horrible lighting condition makes it so dark! sorry)



A hoodie I deliberately chose an L size for - I'm a fan of the effortless styling of an oversized hoodie + a pair of boots. Also I'm a fan of the black logo on black look, also tried the grey one and immediately new this color is more of my liking.



One of my favorite current scarf designs in a neutral colorway...



And finally... B25 Togo Etoupe GHW with some lovely Twillies my SA helped tie for me!



I've posted about this offer in the offer thread and my hesitation (originally it was going to be a no), I'm one of those people who love Etain over Etoupe and always thought that's the one H grey I'm after...but the wonderful people in that thread gave me great advice and made me realize that I can love both and the real true test is always: do you fall in love with the bag when you see it? I absolutely did!! I will now be reminded of y'all here on PB when I use her  Thank you again everyone!!

PS I didn't realize my store had an interesting system: SAs can get a "ticket" when they had the highest sales previous month or quarter - forgot which - and it basically guarantees them getting a bag they are after. Mine did this for me (I didn't even know, OMG) and that's why I can get this B after already purchased a K this semester. This ticket apparently has to be used in a month (she had it starting 10/1 and if she didn't use it by 10/31 it expires) and she passed a couple mini Cs (rose sakura and raisin) and grabbed this as soon as she saw it (she knew pink was not my color). I only hear her telling me this as I was paying. I can't believe how lucky I am to have found the right SA for me.

Feeling grateful to all the lovely people here & my lovely SA as I put myself on ban island. Hope you all get amazing SAs so I can drool over your beautiful purchases during my vacation here!!


----------



## soccerzfan

Amazing HAUL!!
Your SA is a true ‍♀️!  I love it when SAs go above and beyond behind the scenes to get the bags for their clients. And to think you could have passed on this offer?? I think this exact combo is going to be on my wishlist. 



momoc said:


> So let me start by apologizing that all photos are under horrible yellow lighting at my house, because even though it's midday it's raining and completely without sun where I live...but I just can't contain my excitement!
> 
> First a mini Aline in a shade of yellow I find perfect for F/W (yes the horrible lighting condition makes it so dark! sorry)
> View attachment 4573934
> 
> 
> A hoodie I deliberately chose an L size for - I'm a fan of the effortless styling of an oversized hoodie + a pair of boots. Also I'm a fan of the black logo on black look, also tried the grey one and immediately new this color is more of my liking.
> View attachment 4573935
> 
> 
> One of my favorite current scarf designs in a neutral colorway...
> View attachment 4573953
> 
> 
> And finally... B25 Togo Etoupe GHW with some lovely Twillies my SA helped tie for me!
> View attachment 4573936
> 
> 
> I've posted about this offer in the offer thread and my hesitation (originally it was going to be a no), I'm one of those people who love Etain over Etoupe and always thought that's the one H grey I'm after...but the wonderful people in that thread gave me great advice and made me realize that I can love both and the real true test is always: do you fall in love with the bag when you see it? I absolutely did!! I will now be reminded of y'all here on PB when I use her  Thank you again everyone!!
> 
> PS I didn't realize my store had an interesting system: SAs can get a "ticket" when they had the highest sales previous month or quarter - forgot which - and it basically guarantees them getting a bag they are after. Mine did this for me (I didn't even know, OMG) and that's why I can get this B after already purchased a K this semester. This ticket apparently has to be used in a month (she had it starting 10/1 and if she didn't use it by 10/31 it expires) and she passed a couple mini Cs (rose sakura and raisin) and grabbed this as soon as she saw it (she knew pink was not my color). I only hear her telling me this as I was paying. I can't believe how lucky I am to have found the right SA for me.
> 
> Feeling grateful to all the lovely people here & my lovely SA as I put myself on ban island. Hope you all get amazing SAs so I can drool over your beautiful purchases during my vacation here!!


----------



## momoc

soccerzfan said:


> Amazing HAUL!!
> Your SA is a true ‍♀️!  I love it when SAs go above and beyond behind the scenes to get the bags for their clients. And to think you could have passed on this offer?? I think this exact combo is going to be on my wishlist.



Thank you!! I did already wonder why I can get another quota bag when she first offered, she just said "there are ways you can get exceptions" and I didn't follow up then. She is the second SA I found, the previous one was also super nice and pleasant the one time I worked with her, but I thought we didn't "click" because of perhaps different styles, so I re-tried and my current SA immediately felt on the same wavelength as me (even though I believe she is less experienced). Another piece of great advice I got from reading this forum - the importance of that "click".


----------



## Israeli_Flava

momoc said:


> Thank you!! I did already wonder why I can get another quota bag when she first offered, she just said "there are ways you can get exceptions" and I didn't follow up then. She is the second SA I found, the previous one was also super nice and pleasant the one time I worked with her, but I thought we didn't "click" because of perhaps different styles, so I re-tried and my current SA immediately felt on the same wavelength as me (even though I believe she is less experienced). Another piece of great advice I got from reading this forum - the importance of that "click".


Wow! I think we are living  in parallel universe today!!!!!!!!!!! This is how I feel about my SA and she is not my first. I am so happy you went to see the etoupe ghw bc i think it is fabulous and you will use it tons! etain will come too!!! congrats dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all of your loots are gorgeous!!!! i love the sweatshirt too!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## momoc

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! I think we are living  in parallel universe today!!!!!!!!!!! This is how I feel about my SA and she is not my first. I am so happy you went to see the etoupe ghw bc i think it is fabulous and you will use it tons! etain will come too!!! congrats dear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all of your loots are gorgeous!!!! i love the sweatshirt too!!!!!!!!!1



Thank you!!!  (and I still don't feel like I used enough heart emojis for this). Again super super happy for you with your offer thread posting, I will camp in this thread for those photos after you get your baby! And maybe we should never ever meet in real life so the parallel universes don't collapse


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> So let me start by apologizing that all photos are under horrible yellow lighting at my house, because even though it's midday it's raining and completely without sun where I live...but I just can't contain my excitement!
> 
> First a mini Aline in a shade of yellow I find perfect for F/W (yes the horrible lighting condition makes it so dark! sorry)
> View attachment 4573934
> 
> 
> A hoodie I deliberately chose an L size for - I'm a fan of the effortless styling of an oversized hoodie + a pair of boots. Also I'm a fan of the black logo on black look, also tried the grey one and immediately new this color is more of my liking.
> View attachment 4573935
> 
> 
> One of my favorite current scarf designs in a neutral colorway...
> View attachment 4573953
> 
> 
> And finally... B25 Togo Etoupe GHW with some lovely Twillies my SA helped tie for me!
> View attachment 4573936
> 
> 
> I've posted about this offer in the offer thread and my hesitation (originally it was going to be a no), I'm one of those people who love Etain over Etoupe and always thought that's the one H grey I'm after...but the wonderful people in that thread gave me great advice and made me realize that I can love both and the real true test is always: do you fall in love with the bag when you see it? I absolutely did!! I will now be reminded of y'all here on PB when I use her  Thank you again everyone!!
> 
> PS I didn't realize my store had an interesting system: SAs can get a "ticket" when they had the highest sales previous month or quarter - forgot which - and it basically guarantees them getting a bag they are after. Mine did this for me (I didn't even know, OMG) and that's why I can get this B after already purchased a K this semester. This ticket apparently has to be used in a month (she had it starting 10/1 and if she didn't use it by 10/31 it expires) and she passed a couple mini Cs (rose sakura and raisin) and grabbed this as soon as she saw it (she knew pink was not my color). I only hear her telling me this as I was paying. I can't believe how lucky I am to have found the right SA for me.
> 
> Feeling grateful to all the lovely people here & my lovely SA as I put myself on ban island. Hope you all get amazing SAs so I can drool over your beautiful purchases during my vacation here!!


Happy for you, and how long do you think you will on the banning island?


----------



## Pokie607

momoc said:


> So let me start by apologizing that all photos are under horrible yellow lighting at my house, because even though it's midday it's raining and completely without sun where I live...but I just can't contain my excitement!
> 
> First a mini Aline in a shade of yellow I find perfect for F/W (yes the horrible lighting condition makes it so dark! sorry)
> View attachment 4573934
> 
> 
> A hoodie I deliberately chose an L size for - I'm a fan of the effortless styling of an oversized hoodie + a pair of boots. Also I'm a fan of the black logo on black look, also tried the grey one and immediately new this color is more of my liking.
> View attachment 4573935
> 
> 
> One of my favorite current scarf designs in a neutral colorway...
> View attachment 4573953
> 
> 
> And finally... B25 Togo Etoupe GHW with some lovely Twillies my SA helped tie for me!
> View attachment 4573936
> 
> 
> I've posted about this offer in the offer thread and my hesitation (originally it was going to be a no), I'm one of those people who love Etain over Etoupe and always thought that's the one H grey I'm after...but the wonderful people in that thread gave me great advice and made me realize that I can love both and the real true test is always: do you fall in love with the bag when you see it? I absolutely did!! I will now be reminded of y'all here on PB when I use her  Thank you again everyone!!
> 
> PS I didn't realize my store had an interesting system: SAs can get a "ticket" when they had the highest sales previous month or quarter - forgot which - and it basically guarantees them getting a bag they are after. Mine did this for me (I didn't even know, OMG) and that's why I can get this B after already purchased a K this semester. This ticket apparently has to be used in a month (she had it starting 10/1 and if she didn't use it by 10/31 it expires) and she passed a couple mini Cs (rose sakura and raisin) and grabbed this as soon as she saw it (she knew pink was not my color). I only hear her telling me this as I was paying. I can't believe how lucky I am to have found the right SA for me.
> 
> Feeling grateful to all the lovely people here & my lovely SA as I put myself on ban island. Hope you all get amazing SAs so I can drool over your beautiful purchases during my vacation here!!



congratulations on these beautiful goodies!!! Your post just kept getting better and better as I scrolled down!


----------



## Nivahra

I wanted so badly another Evelyne in TPM in a pink or black color and yesterday they called me, after 6 month on the wishlist  Not the best picture, but I'm madly in love with my black/GHW!


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy for you, and how long do you think you will on the banning island?



Thank you 

I have a feeling that if past records are to be believed the ban island stay will be shorter than it should hahaha. Oh and your always enjoyable H in action/outfit shots are also going to be helpful during my stay here! (sorry mods I’m like mixing up threads all over!



Pokie607 said:


> congratulations on these beautiful goodies!!! Your post just kept getting better and better as I scrolled down!



Thank you for such kind words


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> I’m so excited to share my new Birkin 25 (veinless!) Togo Bleu Zanzibar with PHW. I honestly never thought that I would rehome my first quota bag purchase but after never carrying my BZ B30 for two years due to size, I had to take the opportunity to essentially even-trade it for a smaller version when it presented itself. I just adore this shade of blue and I get to keep the sentimentality of my first B purchase alive! Thanks for letting me share; God bless!
> 
> View attachment 4573708
> View attachment 4573709


Wahoooo!!! What a perfect beauty!!! Happy you were able to trade her in for one you'll use!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nivahra said:


> I wanted so badly another Evelyne in TPM in a pink or black color and yesterday they called me, after 6 month on the wishlist  Not the best picture, but I'm madly in love with my black/GHW!


Love this! Kicking myself that I passed when my SA offered! gahhhhhhhhh
Wear in best of health dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nanami_S. said:


> Who knew Rouge de Coeur has such a WOW effect under the sunlight!! Luckily I took it home.


*Spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jp824 said:


> My SO finally came...kelly graphie 28cm in letter J


How perfect!!! Congrats J!


----------



## nymeria

momoc said:


> So let me start by apologizing that all photos are under horrible yellow lighting at my house, because even though it's midday it's raining and completely without sun where I live...but I just can't contain my excitement!
> 
> First a mini Aline in a shade of yellow I find perfect for F/W (yes the horrible lighting condition makes it so dark! sorry)
> View attachment 4573934
> 
> 
> A hoodie I deliberately chose an L size for - I'm a fan of the effortless styling of an oversized hoodie + a pair of boots. Also I'm a fan of the black logo on black look, also tried the grey one and immediately new this color is more of my liking.
> View attachment 4573935
> 
> 
> One of my favorite current scarf designs in a neutral colorway...
> View attachment 4573953
> 
> 
> And finally... B25 Togo Etoupe GHW with some lovely Twillies my SA helped tie for me!
> View attachment 4573936
> 
> 
> I've posted about this offer in the offer thread and my hesitation (originally it was going to be a no), I'm one of those people who love Etain over Etoupe and always thought that's the one H grey I'm after...but the wonderful people in that thread gave me great advice and made me realize that I can love both and the real true test is always: do you fall in love with the bag when you see it? I absolutely did!! I will now be reminded of y'all here on PB when I use her  Thank you again everyone!!
> 
> PS I didn't realize my store had an interesting system: SAs can get a "ticket" when they had the highest sales previous month or quarter - forgot which - and it basically guarantees them getting a bag they are after. Mine did this for me (I didn't even know, OMG) and that's why I can get this B after already purchased a K this semester. This ticket apparently has to be used in a month (she had it starting 10/1 and if she didn't use it by 10/31 it expires) and she passed a couple mini Cs (rose sakura and raisin) and grabbed this as soon as she saw it (she knew pink was not my color). I only hear her telling me this as I was paying. I can't believe how lucky I am to have found the right SA for me.
> 
> Feeling grateful to all the lovely people here & my lovely SA as I put myself on ban island. Hope you all get amazing SAs so I can drool over your beautiful purchases during my vacation here!!


I am just so thrilled for you- I read the entire discussion re: etain v etoupe and I am thrilled you came home with this bag- she is gorgeous!! And the scarf and hoodie- all great neutrals- I love your style!
And I'll do a shout out to all the wonderful SAs out there who really do go above and beyond for us- I ADORE mine 
Congrats again and wear and enjoy them all for a long time


----------



## acrowcounted

momoc said:


> So let me start by apologizing that all photos are under horrible yellow lighting at my house, because even though it's midday it's raining and completely without sun where I live...but I just can't contain my excitement!


Congrats on your new etoupe baby B! It’s lovely! I need to turn my attention to some classic neutrals too but keep getting distracted by H’s beautiful colors.


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> I’m so excited to share my new Birkin 25 (veinless!) Togo Bleu Zanzibar with PHW. I honestly never thought that I would rehome my first quota bag purchase but after never carrying my BZ B30 for two years due to size, I had to take the opportunity to essentially even-trade it for a smaller version when it presented itself. I just adore this shade of blue and I get to keep the sentimentality of my first B purchase alive! Thanks for letting me share; God bless!
> 
> View attachment 4573708
> View attachment 4573709



This is so gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## renet

acrowcounted said:


> I’m so excited to share my new Birkin 25 (veinless!) Togo Bleu Zanzibar with PHW. I honestly never thought that I would rehome my first quota bag purchase but after never carrying my BZ B30 for two years due to size, I had to take the opportunity to essentially even-trade it for a smaller version when it presented itself. I just adore this shade of blue and I get to keep the sentimentality of my first B purchase alive! Thanks for letting me share; God bless!
> 
> View attachment 4573708
> View attachment 4573709



Congrats, acrowcounted!  Glad that you met Bleu Zanzibar in 25!   It’s a gorgeous blue shade! [emoji7]


----------



## momoc

nymeria said:


> I am just so thrilled for you- I read the entire discussion re: etain v etoupe and I am thrilled you came home with this bag- she is gorgeous!! And the scarf and hoodie- all great neutrals- I love your style!
> And I'll do a shout out to all the wonderful SAs out there who really do go above and beyond for us- I ADORE mine
> Congrats again and wear and enjoy them all for a long time



Thank you so much!!  I feel so blessed to have found my SA and to have found this wonderful corner of the internet with so much helpful information and great fellow H lovers! Even when people have different opinions I always find support and learn so much here. I also feel so happy when I hear people who have wonderful relationships with their SA, because we often get more posts about SAs people had problem with (rightfully so I should say) but there are wonderful ones and they really help to make H the magical place it is!



acrowcounted said:


> Congrats on your new etoupe baby B! It’s lovely! I need to turn my attention to some classic neutrals too but keep getting distracted by H’s beautiful colors.



Oh I know that feeling!!! H truly does wonderful colors. So that even when it’s a family of color that’s not my personal taste (as colors are always personal preferences) I can often appreciate and admire the beauty!! Blues are one of my favorites though by the way so I’m still drooling over your lovely B posted earlier


----------



## coloradolvr

After making the difficult decision to pass on a purple Kelly, my SA wanted to show me a color that she thought I would be more comfortable adding to my collection.  I have wanted to add a Garden Party and the new color is perfect for me!  Garden Party 36 In Vert Amande came home with me.  Oh and the little H bag is beyond adorable!  My husband rolled his eyes when he saw it because he instantly knew I wasn't leaving this little cutie behind!  I can already tell this will be my workhorse bag


----------



## Sofiko

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats on your new etoupe baby B! It’s lovely! I need to turn my attention to some classic neutrals too but keep getting distracted by H’s beautiful colors.


I am totally the same - always want some everyday neutrals but going for the new amazing color


----------



## momasaurus

coloradolvr said:


> After making the difficult decision to pass on a purple Kelly, my SA wanted to show me a color that she thought I would be more comfortable adding to my collection.  I have wanted to add a Garden Party and the new color is perfect for me!  Garden Party 36 In Vert Amande came home with me.  Oh and the little H bag is beyond adorable!  My husband rolled his eyes when he saw it because he instantly knew I wasn't leaving this little cutie behind!  I can already tell this will be my workhorse bag
> 
> View attachment 4574569
> View attachment 4574575


Vert amande is sooooo lovely. Congrats on this gorgeous GP - and the little charm! I love it.


----------



## hers4eva

coloradolvr said:


> After making the difficult decision to pass on a purple Kelly, my SA wanted to show me a color that she thought I would be more comfortable adding to my collection.  I have wanted to add a Garden Party and the new color is perfect for me!  Garden Party 36 In Vert Amande came home with me.  Oh and the little H bag is beyond adorable!  My husband rolled his eyes when he saw it because he instantly knew I wasn't leaving this little cutie behind!  I can already tell this will be my workhorse bag
> 
> View attachment 4574569
> View attachment 4574575



That little bag charm is so adorably sweet 

What is this charm called?
I love it


----------



## coloradolvr

hers4eva said:


> That little bag charm is so adorably sweet
> 
> What is this charm called?
> I love it


Thank you so much!  It's listed as "Orange Bag Accessory AA Fue/Gold."  Not a very original name!!


----------



## coloradolvr

momasaurus said:


> Vert amande is sooooo lovely. Congrats on this gorgeous GP - and the little charm! I love it.


Thank you so much!  It's a really hard color to photograph.  It looks almost more like Etain in some lighting.  That was my SA's only hesitation in showing it to me.  My yet to arrive Kelly SO is Etain, so she was concerned I would think they were too similar.  But honestly they are very different!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

coloradolvr said:


> After making the difficult decision to pass on a purple Kelly, my SA wanted to show me a color that she thought I would be more comfortable adding to my collection.  I have wanted to add a Garden Party and the new color is perfect for me!  Garden Party 36 In Vert Amande came home with me.  Oh and the little H bag is beyond adorable!  My husband rolled his eyes when he saw it because he instantly knew I wasn't leaving this little cutie behind!  I can already tell this will be my workhorse bag
> 
> View attachment 4574569
> View attachment 4574575


I love vert amande and it looks smashing in that GP!
Also Thank you so much for posting the bag charm! I was able to get one from my store today! They just got one yesterday!!!!


----------



## hers4eva

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you so much!  It's listed as "Orange Bag Accessory AA Fue/Gold."  Not a very original name!!




Thank you so much 
I just did a search on the Hermes site and nothing comes up
Is it a brand new item?
Could you please share the price and its size? 
Thanks a million - it’s too cute for words


----------



## smallfry

coloradolvr said:


> After making the difficult decision to pass on a purple Kelly, my SA wanted to show me a color that she thought I would be more comfortable adding to my collection.  I have wanted to add a Garden Party and the new color is perfect for me!  Garden Party 36 In Vert Amande came home with me.  Oh and the little H bag is beyond adorable!  My husband rolled his eyes when he saw it because he instantly knew I wasn't leaving this little cutie behind!  I can already tell this will be my workhorse bag
> 
> View attachment 4574569
> View attachment 4574575


Congratulations on your gorgeous GP, that color is amazing!  And the bag charm, OMG!  I think I need one!


----------



## coloradolvr

Israeli_Flava said:


> I love vert amande and it looks smashing in that GP!
> Also Thank you so much for posting the bag charm! I was able to get one from my store today! They just got one yesterday!!!!


----------



## coloradolvr

Thank you and so glad you were able to get one as well!


----------



## coloradolvr

hers4eva said:


> Thank you so much
> I just did a search on the Hermes site and nothing comes up
> Is it a brand new item?
> Could you please share the price and its size?
> Thanks a million - it’s too cute for words


Thank you!  I think it was $455 USD.  Basically about the same as a PM Rodeo. Here is a picture with PM Rodeo for size reference!  Hope that helps!


----------



## coloradolvr

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you!  I think it was $455 USD.  Basically about the same as a PM Rodeo. Here is a picture with PM Rodeo for size reference!  Hope that helps!
> Forgot to add yes it is brand new. They had just received yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4574771


----------



## Israeli_Flava

???? hun your message didn't post


----------



## Israeli_Flava

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you!  I think it was $455 USD.  Basically about the same as a PM Rodeo. Here is a picture with PM Rodeo for size reference!  Hope that helps!
> 
> View attachment 4574771


OMG so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noegirl

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you!  I think it was $455 USD.  Basically about the same as a PM Rodeo. Here is a picture with PM Rodeo for size reference!  Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> This is stunning and now I want one...the garden party!
> 
> View attachment 4574771


----------



## noegirl

Miss Rose Pourpre B30 accompanied me to Paris where we met Junior Miss Vert Verone Kelly Pochette


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> Miss Rose Pourpre B30 accompanied me to Paris where we met Junior Miss Vert Verone Kelly Pochette


Perfection!


----------



## Cygne18

noegirl said:


> Miss Rose Pourpre B30 accompanied me to Paris where we met Junior Miss Vert Verone Kelly Pochette


VV is sooo gorgeous especially paired with RP! Sooo good. ❤️


----------



## winks

finally got the neo boots!


----------



## Rhl2987

coloradolvr said:


> After making the difficult decision to pass on a purple Kelly, my SA wanted to show me a color that she thought I would be more comfortable adding to my collection.  I have wanted to add a Garden Party and the new color is perfect for me!  Garden Party 36 In Vert Amande came home with me.  Oh and the little H bag is beyond adorable!  My husband rolled his eyes when he saw it because he instantly knew I wasn't leaving this little cutie behind!  I can already tell this will be my workhorse bag
> 
> View attachment 4574569
> View attachment 4574575


Love your new bag and the color is beautiful! I just got that charm today as well!!


----------



## coloradolvr

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your new bag and the color is beautiful! I just got that charm today as well!!


Thank you and congratulations on getting the little cutie!


----------



## moderngirl

Love all your purchases!! Do you mind sharing more info on the hoodie? I love it so much! Is it from men’s or women’s RTW? Is it a sweatshirt or sweater? And do you recall the price? Thank you!! 



momoc said:


> So let me start by apologizing that all photos are under horrible yellow lighting at my house, because even though it's midday it's raining and completely without sun where I live...but I just can't contain my excitement!
> 
> First a mini Aline in a shade of yellow I find perfect for F/W (yes the horrible lighting condition makes it so dark! sorry)
> View attachment 4573934
> 
> 
> A hoodie I deliberately chose an L size for - I'm a fan of the effortless styling of an oversized hoodie + a pair of boots. Also I'm a fan of the black logo on black look, also tried the grey one and immediately new this color is more of my liking.
> View attachment 4573935
> 
> 
> One of my favorite current scarf designs in a neutral colorway...
> View attachment 4573953
> 
> 
> And finally... B25 Togo Etoupe GHW with some lovely Twillies my SA helped tie for me!
> View attachment 4573936
> 
> 
> I've posted about this offer in the offer thread and my hesitation (originally it was going to be a no), I'm one of those people who love Etain over Etoupe and always thought that's the one H grey I'm after...but the wonderful people in that thread gave me great advice and made me realize that I can love both and the real true test is always: do you fall in love with the bag when you see it? I absolutely did!! I will now be reminded of y'all here on PB when I use her  Thank you again everyone!!
> 
> PS I didn't realize my store had an interesting system: SAs can get a "ticket" when they had the highest sales previous month or quarter - forgot which - and it basically guarantees them getting a bag they are after. Mine did this for me (I didn't even know, OMG) and that's why I can get this B after already purchased a K this semester. This ticket apparently has to be used in a month (she had it starting 10/1 and if she didn't use it by 10/31 it expires) and she passed a couple mini Cs (rose sakura and raisin) and grabbed this as soon as she saw it (she knew pink was not my color). I only hear her telling me this as I was paying. I can't believe how lucky I am to have found the right SA for me.
> 
> Feeling grateful to all the lovely people here & my lovely SA as I put myself on ban island. Hope you all get amazing SAs so I can drool over your beautiful purchases during my vacation here!!


----------



## momoc

moderngirl said:


> Love all your purchases!! Do you mind sharing more info on the hoodie? I love it so much! Is it from men’s or women’s RTW? Is it a sweatshirt or sweater? And do you recall the price? Thank you!!



Thank you! It’s a men’s sweatshirt and currently on Hermes.com they have the grey one:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...ater-with-leather-patch-detail-H947546HA76ME/

HTH


----------



## Pokie607

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you!  I think it was $455 USD.  Basically about the same as a PM Rodeo. Here is a picture with PM Rodeo for size reference!  Hope that helps!
> Soooo cute!
> View attachment 4574771


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Bought my first bit of H tableware today: The Balcons de Guadalquivir tart platter. This piece is very special to me because I visited Sevilla for the first time this spring and fell in love with the the architecture, especially the tiles and the gorgeous wrought iron that adorn all the balconies. And lo and behold, upon my return I discover that Hermes has an entire line featuring the exact same wrought iron motifs??? In a gorgeous red color????? I had to get this. Bought it this morning and served a tart at a dinner party tonight 

I'm not kidding, I have hundreds of pictures of random balconies from Sevilla. (They're so into the art of balconies that they even have competitions for the best balcony!) I'm sharing a couple pics from Sevilla below.

Every time I see this platter I'm gonna remember my amazing trip to Sevilla


----------



## hers4eva

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you!  I think it was $455 USD.  Basically about the same as a PM Rodeo. Here is a picture with PM Rodeo for size reference!  Hope that helps!
> 
> View attachment 4574771




Yes, you helped a lot 

The picture you posted is stunning
Great choice in the charms and twillies you picked for her  perfection... 
Thank you!


----------



## coloradolvr

Israeli_Flava said:


> ???? hun your message didn't post


Technology challenged while using phone lol!  I think I was trying to tell you I was happy you got this cute little charm as well!


----------



## moderngirl

momoc said:


> Thank you! It’s a men’s sweatshirt and currently on Hermes.com they have the grey one:
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/produc...ater-with-leather-patch-detail-H947546HA76ME/
> 
> HTH


Thank you!!


----------



## califl

ajaxbreaker said:


> Bought my first bit of H tableware today: The Balcons de Guadalquivir tart platter. This piece is very special to me because I visited Sevilla for the first time this spring and fell in love with the the architecture, especially the tiles and the gorgeous wrought iron that adorn all the balconies. And lo and behold, upon my return I discover that Hermes has an entire line featuring the exact same wrought iron motifs??? In a gorgeous red color????? I had to get this. Bought it this morning and served a tart at a dinner party tonight
> 
> I'm not kidding, I have hundreds of pictures of random balconies from Sevilla. (They're so into the art of balconies that they even have competitions for the best balcony!) I'm sharing a couple pics from Sevilla below.
> 
> Every time I see this platter I'm gonna remember my amazing trip to Sevilla


Is that a tarte aux pommes? Mmmmm! Enjoy! Beautiful platter and beautiful tarte!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

califl said:


> Is that a tarte aux pommes? Mmmmm! Enjoy! Beautiful platter and beautiful tarte!


Close, it's a quince tarte tatin! Recipe here: https://www.davidlebovitz.com/quince-tarte-tatin/
Absolutely delicious!


----------



## JA_UK

Some recent small purchases...


----------



## GoldFish8

JA_UK said:


> Some recent small purchases...
> View attachment 4575160
> View attachment 4575163
> View attachment 4575165
> View attachment 4575162


How cute is that Calvi?! Love it! Mermaids and sharks


----------



## Zzinorangeland

Newly bought denim and leather “police” hat as my husband calls it.


----------



## nymeria

ajaxbreaker said:


> Bought my first bit of H tableware today: The Balcons de Guadalquivir tart platter. This piece is very special to me because I visited Sevilla for the first time this spring and fell in love with the the architecture, especially the tiles and the gorgeous wrought iron that adorn all the balconies. And lo and behold, upon my return I discover that Hermes has an entire line featuring the exact same wrought iron motifs??? In a gorgeous red color????? I had to get this. Bought it this morning and served a tart at a dinner party tonight
> 
> I'm not kidding, I have hundreds of pictures of random balconies from Sevilla. (They're so into the art of balconies that they even have competitions for the best balcony!) I'm sharing a couple pics from Sevilla below.
> 
> Every time I see this platter I'm gonna remember my amazing trip to Sevilla


Can't decide which looks better- the tart or the platter!!  What a lovely way to always remember a great trip! Enjoy!


----------



## Pokie607

I received the call last week and picked up my first Birkin. So happy to have her!


----------



## nymeria

Pokie607 said:


> I received the call last week and picked up my first Birkin. So happy to have her!


Congrats!! I love the PHW with it- gives it such a cool vibe


----------



## akakai

Omg! I'm about to pick up this hat too! How's the fit? Do you find it true to size? Thanks in advance


----------



## akakai

My quote didnt work last time. Plz see my post before this. QUOTE="Zzinorangeland, post: 33408576, member: 691623"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4575365

Newly bought denim and leather “police” hat as my husband calls it.[/QUOTE]


Zzinorangeland said:


> View attachment 4575365
> 
> Newly bought denim and leather “police” hat as my husband calls it.


----------



## Zzinorangeland

akakai said:


> Omg! I'm about to pick up this hat too! How's the fit? Do you find it true to size? Thanks in advance




It runs a bit big I believe I wear an S in Maison Michel hats, 57 was the smallest size available it’s a tad bit big for me but that means I can wear extra clip in extensions with it [emoji23]...






This hat is also a 57 which fits me perfectly. So I think maybe size down 1 size...


----------



## Pokie607

nymeria said:


> Congrats!! I love the PHW with it- gives it such a cool vibe


Thank you!


----------



## crisbac

Jungle Love Rainbow Twilly in gris/noir/blanc!


----------



## Toronto Carre




----------



## Toronto Carre




----------



## Toronto Carre




----------



## Toronto Carre




----------



## Toronto Carre




----------



## TeeCee77

New Vicky Hat with my new Kelly Cut anemone


----------



## Sofiko

TeeCee77 said:


> New Vicky Hat with my new Kelly Cut anemone


The total beauties


----------



## Toronto Carre

GP 36 Rouge H.


----------



## Toronto Carre

My major H purchases for 2019. GP Rouge H, Evelyne 29 in Bleu Nuit GHW, Silk'n wallet in Sapphir.

Thank you for letting me share. I am now on Ban Island. Please send postcards and french pastries.


----------



## nymeria

crisbac said:


> Jungle Love Rainbow Twilly in gris/noir/blanc!
> View attachment 4575625
> 
> View attachment 4575626


I just love this one - congrats!


----------



## 1LV

Toronto Carre said:


> My major H purchases for 2019. GP Rouge H, Evelyne 29 in Bleu Nuit GHW, Silk'n wallet in Sapphir.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. I am now on Ban Island. Please send postcards and french pastries.
> View attachment 4575642


Worth the trip to Ban Island!  Congrats.


----------



## akakai

Thanks for the info, this is good to know! I'm in between a 56 and 57 and I ordered a 56. Sounds like it might be the right size for me.  

Beautiful hats! 



Zzinorangeland said:


> It runs a bit big I believe I wear an S in Maison Michel hats, 57 was the smallest size available it’s a tad bit big for me but that means I can wear extra clip in extensions with it [emoji23]...
> 
> View attachment 4575591
> 
> View attachment 4575592
> 
> 
> This hat is also a 57 which fits me perfectly. So I think maybe size down 1 size...


----------



## nymeria

Toronto Carre said:


> My major H purchases for 2019. GP Rouge H, Evelyne 29 in Bleu Nuit GHW, Silk'n wallet in Sapphir.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. I am now on Ban Island. Please send postcards and french pastries.
> View attachment 4575642


You did VERY well this year- all gorgeous and totally wearable forever. Absolutely worth a ( hopefully short) vacation on BI !!


----------



## crisbac

nymeria said:


> I just love this one - congrats!


Thank you very much, dear nymeria!


----------



## Rhl2987

Zzinorangeland said:


> It runs a bit big I believe I wear an S in Maison Michel hats, 57 was the smallest size available it’s a tad bit big for me but that means I can wear extra clip in extensions with it [emoji23]...
> 
> View attachment 4575591
> 
> View attachment 4575592
> 
> 
> This hat is also a 57 which fits me perfectly. So I think maybe size down 1 size...


I love this hat! I’m eyeing it in anemone.


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> New Vicky Hat with my new Kelly Cut anemone



Stunning!!! I'm borrowing this hat hahahaba


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Jungle Love Rainbow Twilly in gris/noir/blanc!
> View attachment 4575625
> 
> View attachment 4575626


Beautiful!   This is the perfect neutral colorway!!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Stunning!!! I'm borrowing this hat hahahaba


Thank you deal!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Jungle Love Rainbow Twilly in gris/noir/blanc!
> View attachment 4575625
> 
> View attachment 4575626



Such a beauty my dearest @crisbac! I love Jungle Love! 
Congrats my lovely friend!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Beautiful!   This is the perfect neutral colorway!!


Thank you so much, dear Nerja!  It was love at first sight when I saw it here on tPF!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Such a beauty my dearest @crisbac! I love Jungle Love!
> Congrats my lovely friend!


Thank you very much, my dearest friend PetiteParisChic!  I'm so happy I could get this twilly!


----------



## Zzinorangeland

Rhl2987 said:


> I love this hat! I’m eyeing it in anemone.



If only my boutique stocks colors like anemone in hats...


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Toronto Carre said:


> My major H purchases for 2019. GP Rouge H, Evelyne 29 in Bleu Nuit GHW, Silk'n wallet in Sapphir.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. I am now on Ban Island. Please send postcards and french pastries.
> View attachment 4575642


I love the Silk'in wallets. What's the lining in yours?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> New Vicky Hat with my new Kelly Cut anemone


This pic just made my eye pop!!! Love!


----------



## TeeCee77

Israeli_Flava said:


> This pic just made my eye pop!!! Love!


Thank you!


----------



## Toronto Carre

ajaxbreaker said:


> I love the Silk'in wallets. What's the lining in yours?



Thank you. I think the lining is Robe du Soir. I purchased it in early summer and it has been a great wallet. I do not baby it.


----------



## Toronto Carre

GP 36 in Rouge H Negonda, contrast stitching, in outdoor lig


----------



## faye86

Can’t help it! 
Just fetch this cutie from the store 

What do you think? Yeay or nay?


----------



## luckylove

faye86 said:


> Can’t help it!
> Just fetch this cutie from the store
> 
> What do you think? Yeay or nay?



Personally, I think it's very cool! I would definitely be tempted if offered one.


----------



## faye86

luckylove said:


> Personally, I think it's very cool! I would definitely be tempted if offered one.



Thank you luckylove!  
Same here! I couldn’t resist it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

faye86 said:


> Can’t help it!
> Just fetch this cutie from the store
> 
> What do you think? Yeay or nay?


Definitely Yay as I just got one too hahahhaha
Too cute to say no!


----------



## mcpro

faye86 said:


> Can’t help it!
> Just fetch this cutie from the store
> 
> What do you think? Yeay or nay?


Me and my friend just got one too, and we love it


----------



## CocoLover27

mcpro said:


> Me and my friend just got one too, and we love it


Very cute ! Is this available now in USA?


----------



## CiiCii

I am LOVING my Kelly 32 in Rose Jaipur. Perfect color for this beautiful fall day


----------



## allure244

faye86 said:


> Can’t help it!
> Just fetch this cutie from the store
> 
> What do you think? Yeay or nay?


Love this. It’s so cute. I want one but there is already a waiting list at my store. Hopefully I can get one too


----------



## HESAF

bluerosespf said:


> Perhaps a love it or hate it style, but here’s my new to me Cacahuète:
> View attachment 4556276


Very unique and cute design!


----------



## HESAF

Austintx said:


> Picking up my new Cactus B30!


I can't see myself carrying green, but you look so pretty with it!


----------



## HESAF

CaoCao said:


> Noir 30 epsom ghw
> Let my sa know i was trying to get for special gift for gf birthday late next month.  Usually I just take her to McDonald's or watch movies for our anniversaries and birthdays.  Trying to spoil her for a change.


So thoughtful of you!


----------



## JA_UK

TeeCee77 said:


> New Vicky Hat with my new Kelly Cut anemone



omg I love absolutely everything about this picture


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Purchased from Hermes Lisbon . The Petit H are only exclusive to Portugal.


----------



## Zarie72

Brought home my blue nuit Togo Kelly


----------



## DR2014

Zarie72 said:


> Brought home my blue nuit Togo Kelly


Stunning!!!! Congratulations, @Zarie72!


----------



## Zzinorangeland

Zarie72 said:


> Brought home my blue nuit Togo Kelly



Gorgeous


----------



## Prinipessa

Zarie72 said:


> Brought home my blue nuit Togo Kelly


Love it.  What size is it?  What is the lock charm?


----------



## leechiyong

Picked up the Awooooo scarf and Dragon pendant:


----------



## eagle1002us

tlamdang08 said:


> Absolutely love the Lacquered Camail scarf rings
> Also can not resist Kawa Ora scarf 90
> My DH new pair of shoe Paris Loafer in suede calfskin/noir.
> 
> Have a good night all.


Twinsies on the pink Kawa Oro!


----------



## smallfry

Prinipessa said:


> Love it.  What size is it?  What is the lock charm?


Not the OP, but it's actually a scarf ring!  https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/loop-charms-cadenas-scarf-ring-H601982Sv00/


----------



## Prinipessa

smallfry said:


> Not the OP, but it's actually a scarf ring!  https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/loop-charms-cadenas-scarf-ring-H601982Sv00/
> View attachment 4577305


Thank you for the info.  Love your bag and love the scarf ring.  A very clever way to use it.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pinching myself about this one. 
Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.


----------



## ayc

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.


OMG!  This is gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## momasaurus

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.



Very cool bag! I love Dalvys. Have never seen one like this! Congrats!


----------



## weibandy

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.


So beautiful!!  And perfect choice of twilly.  Congratulations!


----------



## Hat Trick

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.



Wow!


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.


A treasure


----------



## nicole0612

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.



So happy for your find! Dalvy...box...vibrato! What a special combo!


----------



## Mau22

This colour combo of the clic mini card holder is too hard to resist! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Zarie72

Prinipessa said:


> Love it.  What size is it?  What is the lock charm?


size 32.
The lock charm is actually a scarf holder and is available on hermes.com in permabrass and palladium


----------



## technobag

B35 in Vert Verone


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Mau22 said:


> View attachment 4577723
> 
> This colour combo of the clic mini card holder is too hard to resist! [emoji7][emoji7]


And with yellow stitching too! Very cute 



technobag said:


> B35 in Vert Verone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577985


Gorgeous color, enjoy your bag


----------



## chicinthecity777

technobag said:


> B35 in Vert Verone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577985


Beautiful colour! Can we see a photo of the front of the bag please?


----------



## daisyjo

Spotted this in the window of the Hermes in Turin.  I've been looking for a GP 30 but I think this Cabas Maxi Box 30 might be even a little better so I bought it.  Evercolor Origan with Epsom trim in Jaune d'or.  I love it!


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> New Vicky Hat with my new Kelly Cut anemone


Stunning!!! Simply beautiful.


----------



## momoc

Happy Halloween (late by a day in some parts of the world I know...)

I actually got married today! So this is my little present to DH for anniversary this year. I think I actually learned of the design somewhere on this forum...and immediately thought “how appropriate”! 

I’m slowly trying to get him interested in H...so far he’s only said yes to ties but I’m working on it


----------



## 1LV

momoc said:


> Happy Halloween (late by a day in some parts of the world I know...)
> 
> I actually got married today! So this is my little present to DH for anniversary this year. I think I actually learned of the design somewhere on this forum...and immediately thought “how appropriate”!
> 
> I’m slowly trying to get him interested in H...so far he’s only said yes to ties but I’m working on it
> 
> View attachment 4579445


Happy anniversary!


----------



## Elliebear

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4543892
> View attachment 4543893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New crystal Oran with multi-dimensional embellishments.....just in time for an upcoming trip!


These are amazingly gorgeous!! ❤️


----------



## papertiger

JA_UK said:


> Some recent small purchases...
> View attachment 4575160
> View attachment 4575163
> View attachment 4575165
> View attachment 4575162



You always get the loveliest, choice things in such pretty colours, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.



Stunning!


----------



## JA_UK

papertiger said:


> You always get the loveliest, choice things in such pretty colours, congratulations



Aww thank you


----------



## Addicted to bags

daisyjo said:


> Spotted this in the window of the Hermes in Turin.  I've been looking for a GP 30 but I think this Cabas Maxi Box 30 might be even a little better so I bought it.  Evercolor Origan with Epsom trim in Jaune d'or.  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4578190


Beautiful tote! How's the weight of it when empty?


----------



## Addicted to bags

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.


Perfect twilly pairing for this beautiful bag!!!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

momoc said:


> Happy Halloween (late by a day in some parts of the world I know...)
> 
> I actually got married today! So this is my little present to DH for anniversary this year. I think I actually learned of the design somewhere on this forum...and immediately thought “how appropriate”!
> 
> I’m slowly trying to get him interested in H...so far he’s only said yes to ties but I’m working on it
> 
> View attachment 4579445



This one is soo cool! I have the "Bat Guy" from a few years back & love wearing it this time of year!

It's a great choice!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## westcoastgal

Zarie72 said:


> Brought home my blue nuit Togo Kelly


Gorgeous!! I am so after this bag!


----------



## Lingdang

Got a new bag...


----------



## surfer

New tpm to join the family!


----------



## daisyjo

Addicted to bags said:


> Beautiful tote! How's the weight of it when empty?



It is fairly light.   I only have GP 36 to compare it to and it is certainly lighter than that.  It is also much lighter than a B30.  I also like that it has two internal pockets and it has metal feet on the bottom.  Quite a nice, under the radar, bag.


----------



## Nahreen

My recent purchases bought in London from AW 2019 collection. Loving the colours on these two. The blue contrast hem on Index is a nice touch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
 My poor tying skills don't do them justice.


----------



## momasaurus

daisyjo said:


> Spotted this in the window of the Hermes in Turin.  I've been looking for a GP 30 but I think this Cabas Maxi Box 30 might be even a little better so I bought it.  Evercolor Origan with Epsom trim in Jaune d'or.  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4578190


Very cool! I've never seen this.


----------



## De sac

Nahreen said:


> My recent purchases bought in London from AW 2019 collection. Loving the colours on these two. The blue contrast hem on Index is a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580312
> View attachment 4580313
> View attachment 4580314
> View attachment 4580315
> View attachment 4580316
> View attachment 4580319
> View attachment 4580320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor tying skills don't do them justice.



Both are beautiful on you and you are wearing them well! Still have Index on hold but I've purchased so many beautiful scarves this season and my SA is encouraging me to think about next season!


----------



## Nahreen

De sac said:


> Both are beautiful on you and you are wearing them well! Still have Index on hold but I've purchased so many beautiful scarves this season and my SA is encouraging me to think about next season!


Thank you so much DeSac. I really need to practice my tying skills so I can bring out the most of my scarves.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Nahreen said:


> My recent purchases bought in London from AW 2019 collection. Loving the colours on these two. The blue contrast hem on Index is a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580312
> View attachment 4580313
> View attachment 4580314
> View attachment 4580315
> View attachment 4580316
> View attachment 4580319
> View attachment 4580320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor tying skills don't do them justice.



Very pretty scarves!  They both look wonderful with your orange turtleneck.


----------



## Nahreen

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Very pretty scarves!  They both look wonderful with your orange turtleneck.


Thank you so much Hermes Nuttynut. Orange is a favourite colour of mine. Both scarves work nicely with my orange K.


----------



## beekmanhill

Nahreen said:


> My recent purchases bought in London from AW 2019 collection. Loving the colours on these two. The blue contrast hem on Index is a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580312
> View attachment 4580313
> View attachment 4580314
> View attachment 4580315
> View attachment 4580316
> View attachment 4580319
> View attachment 4580320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor tying skills don't do them justice.



These are beauties.  I particularly love the Arctique in that cw.  I've been mulling it.   Looks lovely with your sweater.


----------



## Pokie607

Lingdang said:


> Got a new bag...


Beautiful! Black Constance is on my wishlist!


----------



## Meowwu

New cashmere scarf and B30. Also got some rtw items but I didn’t take good photos.


----------



## CMilly

Meowwu said:


> New cashmere scarf and B30. Also got some rtw items but I didn’t take good photos.
> View attachment 4580801
> View attachment 4580802


Beautiful. What colour is the B30?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Groom boot and helmet bag.  I got it from Amsterdam!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Double tour in black lizard skin.


----------



## Ladybaga

Nahreen said:


> My recent purchases bought in London from AW 2019 collection. Loving the colours on these two. The blue contrast hem on Index is a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580312
> View attachment 4580313
> View attachment 4580314
> View attachment 4580315
> View attachment 4580316
> View attachment 4580319
> View attachment 4580320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor tying skills don't do them justice.





Nahreen said:


> Thank you so much DeSac. I really need to practice my tying skills so I can bring out the most of my scarves.


Nahreen.
These are so beautiful and look perfect with your sweater! Congratulations on  you new scarves!


----------



## HESAF

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.


What a wonderful find! Enjoy!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shopping is my cardio! My shopping bag has her own shopping bag! Hahahahah


----------



## nicole0612

Israeli_Flava said:


> Shopping is my cardio! My shopping bag has her own shopping bag! Hahahahah



This little guy is super cute!


----------



## allure244

Bleuet ostrich Calvi


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.



Wow! What an incredible find!


----------



## Notorious Pink

technobag said:


> B35 in Vert Verone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4577985



Beautiful!


----------



## Nahreen

beekmanhill said:


> These are beauties.  I particularly love the Arctique in that cw.  I've been mulling it.   Looks lovely with your sweater.


Thank you so much Beekmanhill. So happy to find these in London. The Arctique in this CW was not available to me online or my store.


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybaga said:


> Nahreen.
> These are so beautiful and look perfect with your sweater! Congratulations on  you new scarves!


Dear Ladybaga, thank you so much for your compliments. I also tried on the Au Galop MT in tabac, noir, blanc but did not get it. Starting to have a change of heart.


----------



## Nahreen

I want to say thank you to everyone on your likes on my new scarves.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Got lucky at Munich airport - Verrou Mini in Mauve Sylvestre Chèvre Mysore. 
Was going back and forth on the mini version but knew I had to have this when I saw the colour. Mauve S had been on my wishlist but never got an offer for a Mini Bolide/Cinhetic/Mini Verrou from my boutique. This will be a lovely evening bag.


----------



## nicole0612

pinkorchid20 said:


> Got lucky at Munich airport - Verrou Mini in Mauve Sylvestre Chèvre Mysore.
> Was going back and forth on the mini version but knew I had to have this when I saw the colour. Mauve S had been on my wishlist but never got an offer for a Mini Bolide/Cinhetic/Mini Verrou from my boutique. This will be a lovely evening bag.
> View attachment 4581123



Congratulations, this is so beautiful! Of course the color is dreamy, but I really love the Verrou mini, the combination of the slide clasp and the chain strap is just so elegant.


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> My recent purchases bought in London from AW 2019 collection. Loving the colours on these two. The blue contrast hem on Index is a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580312
> View attachment 4580313
> View attachment 4580314
> View attachment 4580315
> View attachment 4580316
> View attachment 4580319
> View attachment 4580320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor tying skills don't do them justice.


These are beautiful Nahreen and even show the versatility of a scarf when carried in a different way. Congrats!


----------



## pinkorchid20

nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations, this is so beautiful! Of course the color is dreamy, but I really love the Verrou mini, the combination of the slide clasp and the chain strap is just so elegant.


Thank you! I already love the regular size and am sure I will be happy with the Mini as well.


----------



## Winter4

Nahreen said:


> My recent purchases bought in London from AW 2019 collection. Loving the colours on these two. The blue contrast hem on Index is a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580312
> View attachment 4580313
> View attachment 4580314
> View attachment 4580315
> View attachment 4580316
> View attachment 4580319
> View attachment 4580320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor tying skills don't do them justice.


Which color way is the Artic (Inuit) scarf, please?


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> These are beautiful Nahreen and even show the versatility of a scarf when carried in a different way. Congrats!


Thank you dear Serva for your compliments.


----------



## Nahreen

Winter4 said:


> Which color way is the Artic (Inuit) scarf, please?


It is CW 08.


----------



## momasaurus

allure244 said:


> Bleuet ostrich Calvi


Wow!


----------



## Ladybaga

Nahreen said:


> Dear Ladybaga, thank you so much for your compliments. I also tried on the Au Galop MT in tabac, noir, blanc but did not get it. Starting to have a change of heart.


You made the right choices! (I thought about you the other day when I read that there will be a giraffe scarf and shawl by Alice Shirley which is coming for spring! I always smile when I see your avatar!)


----------



## Ladybaga

pinkorchid20 said:


> Got lucky at Munich airport - Verrou Mini in Mauve Sylvestre Chèvre Mysore.
> Was going back and forth on the mini version but knew I had to have this when I saw the colour. Mauve S had been on my wishlist but never got an offer for a Mini Bolide/Cinhetic/Mini Verrou from my boutique. This will be a lovely evening bag.
> View attachment 4581123


This is stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## Toronto Carre

Nahreen said:


> My recent purchases bought in London from AW 2019 collection. Loving the colours on these two. The blue contrast hem on Index is a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580312
> View attachment 4580313
> View attachment 4580314
> View attachment 4580315
> View attachment 4580316
> View attachment 4580319
> View attachment 4580320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My poor tying skills don't do them justice.



I love borth of these designs. I saw Index Parmarum in the dark blue and black CWs at the Toronto boutique yesterday, and was so tempted.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nvie

Picotin Lock 22 Noir Clemence PHW from Cannes. First Hermès bag on a cruise the of River Rhône.


----------



## DoggieBags

allure244 said:


> Bleuet ostrich Calvi


Gorgeous color! Congratulations!


----------



## Nahreen

Toronto Carre said:


> I love borth of these designs. I saw Index Parmarum in the dark blue and black CWs at the Toronto boutique yesterday, and was so tempted.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


Thank you so much Toronto Carre. You can't go wrong with either the black or dark blue Index. I bought a lot of blue scarves last year so decided to go with black this time.


----------



## fabuleux

daisyjo said:


> Spotted this in the window of the Hermes in Turin.  I've been looking for a GP 30 but I think this Cabas Maxi Box 30 might be even a little better so I bought it.  Evercolor Origan with Epsom trim in Jaune d'or.  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4578190


I love this!


----------



## discussionforh

Got this from the store yesterday, like a dream!


----------



## tlamdang08

discussionforh said:


> Got this from the store yesterday, like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581876


 Beautiful!!


----------



## Celestial RDH

discussionforh said:


> Got this from the store yesterday, like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581876


May I ask is it 32 or 35?


----------



## ajaxbreaker

discussionforh said:


> Got this from the store yesterday, like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581876


Gorgeous! Love the more casual vibe from the stripes


----------



## discussionforh

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!



Celestial RDH said:


> May I ask is it 32 or 35?


35. This bag only comes with only one size!



ajaxbreaker said:


> Gorgeous! Love the more casual vibe from the stripes


Yes! Less dressy and matches with other casual outfits


----------



## kelly7

Congratulations to your unique and beautiful Kelly Lakis !!!!


----------



## kelly7

Did you order your fantastic K Lakis or was it offered to you?


----------



## DoggieBags

discussionforh said:


> Got this from the store yesterday, like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581876


Gorgeous bag! Does it have a rear outside pocket too?


----------



## renet

discussionforh said:


> Got this from the store yesterday, like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581876



Congrats on being offered such a unicorn. I love this on you! [emoji7]


----------



## doni

discussionforh said:


> Got this from the store yesterday, like a dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581876


To die for. Are the pockets toile?


----------



## noegirl

Picked up these shawls... love them both and might end up with multiple colorways


----------



## nymeria

allure244 said:


> Bleuet ostrich Calvi


Oh my!! Seriously gorgeous ♥️♥️


----------



## nymeria

daisyjo said:


> Spotted this in the window of the Hermes in Turin.  I've been looking for a GP 30 but I think this Cabas Maxi Box 30 might be even a little better so I bought it.  Evercolor Origan with Epsom trim in Jaune d'or.  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4578190


I never sent this and I am really intrigued- looks like the perfect tote I’ve been searching for- great find!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

noegirl said:


> Picked up these shawls... love them both and might end up with multiple colorways


Ohhhh oh oh!  Need to see mod shots pretty plzzzz. I love the Op H one but what is the other one babe?


----------



## Nahreen

Ladybaga said:


> You made the right choices! (I thought about you the other day when I read that there will be a giraffe scarf and shawl by Alice Shirley which is coming for spring! I always smile when I see your avatar!)


Thank you. Really pleased with these scarves. I am so looking forward to the giraffe scarves. DH took the avatar photo when we did safari in Serengeti. You can actually see the reflection of the camera in the eye of the giraffe. I love that H does so many scarves with animal theme. Dallets big cat scarves are superb. I also have the Marche Zambese scarf.


----------



## discussionforh

kelly7 said:


> Congratulations to your unique and beautiful Kelly Lakis !!!!


Thank you! 


kelly7 said:


> Did you order your fantastic K Lakis or was it offered to you?


It was offered to me! I told my SA before I like Lakis


DoggieBags said:


> Gorgeous bag! Does it have a rear outside pocket too?


Yes it does! 


renet said:


> Congrats on being offered such a unicorn. I love this on you! [emoji7]


Thank you! Never expected that!


doni said:


> To die for. Are the pockets toile?


Yes!


----------



## Rhl2987

noegirl said:


> Picked up these shawls... love them both and might end up with multiple colorways


Gorgeous! I agree with @Israeli_Flava. Mod shots please!!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Picked up these shawls... love them both and might end up with multiple colorways


These are both amazing!


----------



## craielover

Total surprise from my SA


And ... I took it.


----------



## Culoucou

kleider said:


> Total surprise from my SA
> View attachment 4582475
> 
> And ... I took it.


I was offered one... but I didn't take it. Are these charms super popular right now? x


----------



## DoggieBags

Culoucou said:


> I was offered one... but I didn't take it. Are these charms super popular right now? x


They just came out so there’s a very limited supply.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My twillies from Hermes Barcelona and Lisbon! I love them all!!


----------



## Joyceshing

(๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵) Tree Of Song (^_−)−☆
Thanks for letting me share (*☻-☻*)


----------



## craielover

Culoucou said:


> I was offered one... but I didn't take it. Are these charms super popular right now? x


Had I not seen this one on IG last week from several Paris updates I would pass - because I'm not a charm person - BUT I took it anyway. It's lambskin and I feel I can use it as a decorative piece at home, maybe even on christmas tree?


----------



## renet

kleider said:


> Had I not seen this one on IG last week from several Paris updates I would pass - because I'm not a charm person - BUT I took it anyway. It's lambskin and I feel I can use it as a decorative piece at home, maybe even on christmas tree?



That will be a great hint to our loved ones what we want for Christmas!


----------



## Iffi

kleider said:


> Total surprise from my SA
> View attachment 4582475
> 
> And ... I took it.


I did not see it in my store, I will ask on saturday...
How much is it?


----------



## Meta

Iffi said:


> I did not see it in my store, I will ask on saturday...
> How much is it?


Price is the same as the PM Rodeo, so it should be $455.


----------



## angelo.mariano

Treated myself with a new Hermès Perfume next purchase will be the rhubarbe perfume and the belt.

Saw this when i was in the ferry going to the UK and i decided to get one for my birthday .


----------



## Danielle McD

This cute little charm


----------



## mgwonline

Purchased this calvi over the weekend and loving the color!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My twillies from Hermes Barcelona and Lisbon! I love them all!!


Ohhh! Twilly spree! I have never seen the one design that you bought in 2 cw's.... what is that one called? pretty!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mgwonline said:


> Purchased this calvi over the weekend and loving the color!


Ohhhh pretty! Is that anenome?


Danielle McD said:


> This cute little charm


Love it!!! Twins on both!!!


----------



## jenniePham

Joyceshing said:


> View attachment 4582672
> 
> (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵) Tree Of Song (^_−)−☆
> Thanks for letting me share (*☻-☻*)


So gorgeous, I love the color


----------



## jenniePham

My lasted B25 nuit,


----------



## craielover

Iffi said:


> I did not see it in my store, I will ask on saturday...
> How much is it?


$455 pretax
It arrived last Friday for my store but very limited for now.


----------



## westcoastgal

jenniePham said:


> My lasted B25 nuit,


Blue Nuit and PHW! My favorite.


----------



## HESAF

surfer said:


> New tpm to join the family!


Congrats! The bag looks great with the strap!


----------



## HESAF

Meowwu said:


> New cashmere scarf and B30. Also got some rtw items but I didn’t take good photos.
> View attachment 4580801
> View attachment 4580802


Congratulations! They look so nice together!


----------



## Meowwu

HESAF said:


> Congratulations! They look so nice together!


Thank you


----------



## CMilly

Meowwu said:


> Thank you


What colour is the bag?  It’s stunning. @Meowwu


----------



## Darma

noegirl said:


> Picked up these shawls... love them both and might end up with multiple colorways



Great choices!  Would love to see your mod shots in the fall/winter scarf thread


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh oh oh!  Need to see mod shots pretty plzzzz. I love the Op H one but what is the other one babe?


Hey honey! Thanks it's the Petit Duc 
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/petit-duc-scarf-140-H432773Sv12/
I'll post some soon promise! 



Darma said:


> Great choices!  Would love to see your mod shots in the fall/winter scarf thread


Thank you and I'll make sure I post some there !!


----------



## Summerof89

Hehe hi miss rose extreme


----------



## Orangefanatic

coloradolvr said:


> Thank you!  I think it was $455 USD.  Basically about the same as a PM Rodeo. Here is a picture with PM Rodeo for size reference!  Hope that helps!
> 
> View attachment 4574771


The color is so luxurious


----------



## Rhl2987

Summerof89 said:


> Hehe hi miss rose extreme


 This is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> Hehe hi miss rose extreme


Super clap!!!!
Perfect choice dear!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

noegirl said:


> Hey honey! Thanks it's the Petit Duc
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/petit-duc-scarf-140-H432773Sv12/
> I'll post some soon promise!


Ohhhh it is sooooo pretty!!!! I haven't been paying attention.... this is fab!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Congrats on the Blue Nuit! She's fab!


----------



## cravin

jenniePham said:


> My lasted B25 nuit,



The wife’s first B35 color.  Absolutely great chameleon color.  Enjoy!


----------



## Meowwu

CMilly said:


> What colour is the bag?  It’s stunning. @Meowwu


Thank your! It’s gris perle.


----------



## TraceySH

The website had some good finds! I wasn’t going to keep them all but .... I think I just might


----------



## Bother Free

The shopping bag charm is so cute 


 All pink (rose azalee) rodeo charm in pm 








So black rodeo charms in mm and pm 





Rodeo charms are addictive 




Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bother Free said:


> View attachment 4584201
> 
> The shopping bag charm is so cute
> View attachment 4584202
> 
> All pink (rose azalee) rodeo charm in pm
> View attachment 4584203
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584204
> View attachment 4584206
> 
> 
> So black rodeo charms in mm and pm
> 
> View attachment 4584205
> View attachment 4584208
> 
> 
> Rodeo charms are addictive
> View attachment 4584212
> View attachment 4584213
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Wow! First I’ve heard or seen of a mono Rose Azalea rodeo! Congrats!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Bother Free said:


> View attachment 4584201
> 
> The shopping bag charm is so cute
> View attachment 4584202
> 
> All pink (rose azalee) rodeo charm in pm
> View attachment 4584203
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584204
> View attachment 4584206
> 
> 
> So black rodeo charms in mm and pm
> 
> View attachment 4584205
> View attachment 4584208
> 
> 
> Rodeo charms are addictive
> View attachment 4584212
> View attachment 4584213
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



That all pink rodeo is so special and congrats on all the charms!


----------



## renet

Bother Free said:


> View attachment 4584201
> 
> The shopping bag charm is so cute
> View attachment 4584202
> 
> All pink (rose azalee) rodeo charm in pm
> View attachment 4584203
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584204
> View attachment 4584206
> 
> 
> So black rodeo charms in mm and pm
> 
> View attachment 4584205
> View attachment 4584208
> 
> 
> Rodeo charms are addictive
> View attachment 4584212
> View attachment 4584213
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Bother Free, simply love all of your charms, especially the all-pink rodeo! Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## CocoLover27

I also just got this cute bag charm today !


----------



## 1LV

Bother Free said:


> View attachment 4584201
> 
> The shopping bag charm is so cute
> View attachment 4584202
> 
> All pink (rose azalee) rodeo charm in pm
> View attachment 4584203
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584204
> View attachment 4584206
> 
> 
> So black rodeo charms in mm and pm
> 
> View attachment 4584205
> View attachment 4584208
> 
> 
> Rodeo charms are addictive
> View attachment 4584212
> View attachment 4584213
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


What fun purchases!


----------



## Bother Free

acrowcounted said:


> Wow! First I’ve heard or seen of a mono Rose Azalea rodeo! Congrats!


Thank you so much acrowcounted! 
It’s the new mono color


----------



## Bother Free

GNIPPOHS said:


> That all pink rodeo is so special and congrats on all the charms!


Thank you so much GNIPPOHS! 
The all pink and so black are my favorites


----------



## Bother Free

renet said:


> Bother Free, simply love all of your charms, especially the all-pink rodeo! Congrats! [emoji7]


Thank you so much renet! 
All pink is irresistible


----------



## Bother Free

1LV said:


> What fun purchases!


Thank you so much 1LV!


----------



## craielover

Hopefully last scarf purchase for this season!


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh it is sooooo pretty!!!! I haven't been paying attention.... this is fab!


Thanks honey...I'm in love!


----------



## noegirl

TraceySH said:


> The website had some good finds! I wasn’t going to keep them all but .... I think I just might


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## noegirl

Bother Free said:


> View attachment 4584201
> 
> The shopping bag charm is so cute
> View attachment 4584202
> 
> All pink (rose azalee) rodeo charm in pm
> View attachment 4584203
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584204
> View attachment 4584206
> 
> 
> So black rodeo charms in mm and pm
> 
> View attachment 4584205
> View attachment 4584208
> 
> 
> Rodeo charms are addictive
> View attachment 4584212
> View attachment 4584213
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Wow!!!! Congrats dear


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

My new Guernesey 3CC card holder


----------



## ajaxbreaker

kleider said:


> Hopefully last scarf purchase for this season!


But what a way to close out the season! Looks gorgeous on yoU!


----------



## Bother Free

noegirl said:


> Wow!!!! Congrats dear


Thank you so much noegirl!


----------



## Tinagirl11

OMG so happy! my "ex-libris dragon" hoodie finally arrived and it looks cute! It's from the men's line but I wanted a loose and casual sweatshirt and this one was perfect!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## luckylove

Tinagirl11 said:


> OMG so happy! my "ex-libris dragon" hoodie finally arrived and it looks cute! It's from the men's line but I wanted a loose and casual sweatshirt and this one was perfect!
> Thanks for letting me share!



So cute! I would love to see how this fits, any mod shots? It is a great sporty, fun piece!


----------



## Tinagirl11

luckylove said:


> So cute! I would love to see how this fits, any mod shots? It is a great sporty, fun piece!



I'm terrible at taking selfies, so please pardon my poor attempt...I am 5'1" and I got small.


----------



## luckylove

Tinagirl11 said:


> I'm terrible at taking selfies, so please pardon my poor attempt...I am 5'1" and I got small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585104



You look great in the new sweatshirt! Thank you so much for posting! I have to let my SA know to track this one down for me.... Thanks for the enabling!


----------



## hgirl2

I just got the new season color Vert Amande in a Kelly 28 sellier at Hermes Ginza. The Hermes strap with it is the Galop Deep Blue/Vert Bosphore. And the rodeo is Vert Cypress in PM size.

Do you think the strap color goes with it?


----------



## Pokie607

hgirl2 said:


> I just got the new season color Vert Amande in a Kelly 28 sellier at Hermes Ginza. The Hermes strap with it is the Galop Deep Blue/Vert Bosphore. And the rodeo is Vert Cypress in PM size.
> 
> Do you think the strap color goes with it?


LOVE! Vert Amande with gold hardware is stunning. The strap and rodeo look great with the bag.


----------



## hgirl2

Pokie607 said:


> LOVE! Vert Amande with gold hardware is stunning. The strap and rodeo look great with the bag.


Thank you! Wasn't sure if the strap color clashes


----------



## Summerof89

Have been looking for her for a long time


----------



## hgirl2

with the original strap


----------



## Etriers

hgirl2 said:


> I just got the new season color Vert Amande in a Kelly 28 sellier at Hermes Ginza. The Hermes strap with it is the Galop Deep Blue/Vert Bosphore. And the rodeo is Vert Cypress in PM size.
> 
> Do you think the strap color goes with it?



Love!  Very unexpected and stylish.


----------



## hgirl2

Etriers said:


> Love!  Very unexpected and stylish.


Thank you


----------



## Etriers

hgirl2 said:


> with the original strap



Beautiful of course, but waaaaay more sophisticated with the new strap.


----------



## crisbac

Bother Free said:


> View attachment 4584201
> 
> The shopping bag charm is so cute
> View attachment 4584202
> 
> All pink (rose azalee) rodeo charm in pm
> View attachment 4584203
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584204
> View attachment 4584206
> 
> 
> So black rodeo charms in mm and pm
> 
> View attachment 4584205
> View attachment 4584208
> 
> 
> Rodeo charms are addictive
> View attachment 4584212
> View attachment 4584213
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


They are all so lovely!  Huge congrats, my dear Bother Free!


----------



## Rhl2987

hgirl2 said:


> I just got the new season color Vert Amande in a Kelly 28 sellier at Hermes Ginza. The Hermes strap with it is the Galop Deep Blue/Vert Bosphore. And the rodeo is Vert Cypress in PM size.
> 
> Do you think the strap color goes with it?


I love the combo!


----------



## hgirl2

Etriers said:


> Beautiful of course, but waaaaay more sophisticated with the new strap.


So happy to hear that!


----------



## lolakitten

hgirl2 said:


> with the original strap


This is gorgeous!


----------



## peonies13

Summerof89 said:


> Have been looking for her for a long time


Ooh! I just got one yesterday - can't wait to see it. Would you be willing to share photos (either here or via PM) with me re. what fits inside, how many credit cards etc?


----------



## auntynat

This arrived earlier but I have been waiting for my birthday to post (but did manage a sneaky post to the leathers thread as I wanted some advice) - B25 ghw Veau Jonathan leather. After my first H purchase in 2005 being a B35 and some flirtation between Chanel and H since, I am finding myself drawn to H again this year and so happy to have my first B25!


----------



## jeninvan

auntynat said:


> This arrived earlier but I have been waiting for my birthday to post (but did manage a sneaky post to the leathers thread as I wanted some advice) - B25 ghw Veau Jonathan leather. After my first H purchase in 2005 being a B35 and some flirtation between Chanel and H since, I am finding myself drawn to H again this year and so happy to have my first B25!



She's absolutely perfection...congratulations and happy birthday!!!


----------



## hgirl2

Rhl2987 said:


> I love the combo!


Thanks!


lolakitten said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## jeninvan

I haven't posted in a while.  These were the last 2 B and K purchases that I made and the new Kelly 32 is my first ever SO.  I thought it would take longer but it only took about 8 months.  I didn't go too crazy with the color combo and i went with togo sellier. I am absolutely in love but I get nervous using her because i'm afraid of color transfer or getting it dirty.  I've been using my B25 to death almost every day.  It surprisingly fits a lot.  thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## jeninvan

Bother Free said:


> View attachment 4584201
> 
> The shopping bag charm is so cute
> View attachment 4584202
> 
> All pink (rose azalee) rodeo charm in pm
> View attachment 4584203
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584204
> View attachment 4584206
> 
> 
> So black rodeo charms in mm and pm
> 
> View attachment 4584205
> View attachment 4584208
> 
> 
> Rodeo charms are addictive
> View attachment 4584212
> View attachment 4584213
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


OMG the pink one is TDF!!!  Congrats!!!


CocoLover27 said:


> View attachment 4584284
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also just got this cute bag charm today !



Cutest thing ever!!!


----------



## nymeria

Congrats and happy birthday I enjoy it and use it well. 
I LOVE my Jonathan- it’s the most wonderful leather. It’s just heavenly. 
If I ever see it in a Kelly, I’m in! 


auntynat said:


> This arrived earlier but I have been waiting for my birthday to post (but did manage a sneaky post to the leathers thread as I wanted some advice) - B25 ghw Veau Jonathan leather. After my first H purchase in 2005 being a B35 and some flirtation between Chanel and H since, I am finding myself drawn to H again this year and so happy to have my first B25![/QUOT


----------



## nymeria

It’s lovely- congrats


jeninvan said:


> I haven't posted in a while.  These were the last 2 B and K purchases that I made and the new Kelly 32 is my first ever SO.  I thought it would take longer but it only took about 8 months.  I didn't go too crazy with the color combo and i went with togo sellier. I am absolutely in love but I get nervous using her because i'm afraid of color transfer or getting it dirty.  I've been using my B25 to death almost every day.  It surprisingly fits a lot.  thanks for letting me share ladies!


ly


----------



## Summerof89

Got these rubbery babies for causal wear


----------



## Hat Trick

jeninvan said:


> I haven't posted in a while.  These were the last 2 B and K purchases that I made and the new Kelly 32 is my first ever SO.  I thought it would take longer but it only took about 8 months.  I didn't go too crazy with the color combo and i went with togo sellier. I am absolutely in love but I get nervous using her because i'm afraid of color transfer or getting it dirty.



That is a lovely bag! Use her with delight!


----------



## noegirl

Tinagirl11 said:


> OMG so happy! my "ex-libris dragon" hoodie finally arrived and it looks cute! It's from the men's line but I wanted a loose and casual sweatshirt and this one was perfect!
> Thanks for letting me share!



I've been looking for the all black hooded version fo you mind sharing the item number? 



hgirl2 said:


> I just got the new season color Vert Amande in a Kelly 28 sellier at Hermes Ginza. The Hermes strap with it is the Galop Deep Blue/Vert Bosphore. And the rodeo is Vert Cypress in PM size.
> 
> Do you think the strap color goes with it?



I personally dont like eith the strap. Beautiful bag congrats! 



Summerof89 said:


> Got these rubbery babies for causal wear



Ohhh cute!


----------



## pkwc2

My purchases in the last 6 weeks-
Evelyne 29 in blue nuit GHW, second strap, jungle love twilly, blue rodeo MM, Bastia in rose poupre, Act 3 scarf, Lizard CDC SHW


----------



## Tinagirl11

noegirl said:


> I've been looking for the all black hooded version fo you mind sharing the item number?


H947546HA02 
color 02 02 Noir


----------



## momoc

Well...that ban island stay didn’t last very long...to the surprise of no one 






Picked up some body lotion / cream / shower gel as well - they will be my holiday season gifts. Twilly for the girl who loves a sweet scent and un Jardin Apres la Mousson is now my new favorite scent! Also thinking of getting a blanket for my cousin who is welcoming a baby soon - but don’t know the baby’s gender yet so can’t decide on color for now so will wait. The plan is that should be the last purchase of the year but ah...my DH bet me a dollar that it won’t be.


----------



## Bother Free

crisbac said:


> They are all so lovely!  Huge congrats, my dear Bother Free!


Thank you so much for you sweet words Dear crisbac!!! 
Hope you are well!


----------



## Bother Free

jeninvan said:


> OMG the pink one is TDF!!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Cutest thing ever!!!


Thank you so much jeninvan!


----------



## TraceySH

Today was a big day!! B30 Rose Scheherazade smooth porosus, Roulis 23 Noir porosus, Constance rose extreme, some sneakers and 3 little orange bag charms  oh and the Gris Perle Roulis 23.


----------



## renet

TraceySH said:


> Today was a big day!! B30 Rose Shaharazade smooth posorus, Roulis 23 Noir posorus, Constance rose extreme, some sneakers and 3 little orange bag charms  oh and the Gris Perle Roulis 23.



Indeed you got yourself into some “troubles”. Haha...but they are all pleasant ones! Congrats on yours hands on these beautiful H hauls! [emoji3060][emoji4]


----------



## Prufrock613

pkwc2 said:


> My purchases in the last 6 weeks-
> Evelyne 29 in blue nuit GHW, second strap, jungle love twilly, blue rodeo MM, Bastia in rose poupre, Act 3 scarf, Lizard CDC SHW


I ❤️ Blue nuit!!! Excellent purchases!


----------



## DoggieBags

TraceySH said:


> Today was a big day!! B30 Rose Shaharazade smooth posorus, Roulis 23 Noir posorus, Constance rose extreme, some sneakers and 3 little orange bag charms  oh and the Gris Perle Roulis 23.


Congrats on your wonderful haul! All gorgeous but that rose Sheherazade B is making me drool


----------



## TeeCee77

TraceySH said:


> Today was a big day!! B30 Rose Shaharazade smooth posorus, Roulis 23 Noir posorus, Constance rose extreme, some sneakers and 3 little orange bag charms  oh and the Gris Perle Roulis 23.


What a haul!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TraceySH

renet said:


> Indeed you got yourself into some “troubles”. Haha...but they are all pleasant ones! Congrats on yours hands on these beautiful H hauls! [emoji3060][emoji4]


Thank you! Was so much fun. I had no idea what I was in for today


----------



## TraceySH

DoggieBags said:


> Congrats on your wonderful haul! All gorgeous but that rose Sheherazade B is making me drool


It was a total surprise!! I died.


----------



## 1LV

TraceySH said:


> Today was a big day!! B30 Rose Shaharazade smooth posorus, Roulis 23 Noir posorus, Constance rose extreme, some sneakers and 3 little orange bag charms  oh and the Gris Perle Roulis 23.


Too much!  Love it all


----------



## Nanami_S.

Got summoned by SA today to pick up this little one. Was offered a Barenia Faubourg mini Roulis w/ GHW, but sadly I didn’t take it because my iPhone plus will stretch the leather. I’m seriously considering downsizing my phone.


----------



## Rhl2987

Nanami_S. said:


> Got summoned by SA today to pick up this little one. Was offered a Barenia Faubourg mini Roulis w/ GHW, but sadly I didn’t take it because my iPhone plus will stretch the leather. I’m seriously considering downsizing my phone.


That would be my dream mini Roulis! It sounds stunning.


----------



## tlamdang08

Saint Germain ankle boot
I came in for the Versailles boot, but sadly they are hard to get in and out. So leave the store with this new baby.


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> Today was a big day!! B30 Rose Scheherazade smooth porosus, Roulis 23 Noir porosus, Constance rose extreme,



speechless 
enjoy!!!


----------



## momasaurus

pkwc2 said:


> My purchases in the last 6 weeks-
> Evelyne 29 in blue nuit GHW, second strap, jungle love twilly, blue rodeo MM, Bastia in rose poupre, Act 3 scarf, Lizard CDC SHW


Bleu nuit is awesome and that extra strap is perfect! Nice choices. 
Every time I see the new jungle love rainbow twilly I wonder why I don't have one...


----------



## LuckyBitch

hgirl2 said:


> I just got the new season color Vert Amande in a Kelly 28 sellier at Hermes Ginza. The Hermes strap with it is the Galop Deep Blue/Vert Bosphore. And the rodeo is Vert Cypress in PM size.
> 
> Do you think the strap color goes with it?


I think it does. They go really beautifully together.


----------



## Phoenix123

Summerof89 said:


> Hehe hi miss rose extreme


----------



## califl

etoupebirkin said:


> Pinching myself about this one.
> Circa 2002 Box/Vibrato Dalvy in PRISTINE condition. There are inly a few minor fingernail scratches on this. And the dark, contrast stitching. I cannot stop staring at her.


Amazing!!!


----------



## califl

TraceySH said:


> Today was a big day!! B30 Rose Scheherazade smooth porosus, Roulis 23 Noir porosus, Constance rose extreme, some sneakers and 3 little orange bag charms  oh and the Gris Perle Roulis 23.


So. Much. Happiness.  Lol.  Thanks for posting the gorgeous eye candy. Enjoy!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

TraceySH said:


> Today was a big day!! B30 Rose Scheherazade smooth porosus, Roulis 23 Noir porosus, Constance rose extreme, some sneakers and 3 little orange bag charms  oh and the Gris Perle Roulis 23.


Absolutely amazing haul!!


----------



## TraceySH

califl said:


> So. Much. Happiness.  Lol.  Thanks for posting the gorgeous eye candy. Enjoy!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## TraceySH

etoupebirkin said:


> Absolutely amazing haul!!


Thank you! I have a shopping hangover today haha


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Presenting my first H wallet: Rouge H Silk'in Compact with a Jaune de Naples Equateur lining! I've been eyeing this model for months now. The yellow lining is a lot warmer than it looks in these pictures - a gorgeous cheerful surprise when you open your wallet


----------



## JA_UK

Picked the 2 scarves up last Sunday and the little shopping bag which I got from the website arrived on Monday


----------



## nao0808

Here is my last weekend’s purchase...

The Baby Hermy plush~



And 2 scarf rings...


----------



## TraceySH

24/24 in Togo chocolat/ swift ebene...


----------



## lxrac

TraceySH said:


> 24/24 in Togo chocolat/ swift ebene...



Gorgeous bag! that color looks delicious and enticing! Anyway let's not minimize the background full of LV colognes. Work it!


----------



## TraceySH

lxrac said:


> Gorgeous bag! that color looks delicious and enticing! Anyway let's not minimize the background full of LV colognes. Work it!


Hahaha it was the only good place to get a bright shot at night!! And I have a little issue with the LV line (it's amazing & I buy my husband plenty of them too).


----------



## lxrac

TraceySH said:


> Hahaha it was the only good place to get a bright shot at night!! And I have a little issue with the LV line (it's amazing & I buy my husband plenty of them too).



Haha. I love the L'immensité cologne-its on my wishlist. Anyway, back to Hermes postings before we get in trouble here @TraceySH  haha. 
Anyhoo, Can your bag fit a macbook or ipad at least?


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

Bother Free said:


> View attachment 4584201
> 
> The shopping bag charm is so cute
> View attachment 4584202
> 
> All pink (rose azalee) rodeo charm in pm
> View attachment 4584203
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584204
> View attachment 4584206
> 
> 
> So black rodeo charms in mm and pm
> 
> View attachment 4584205
> View attachment 4584208
> 
> 
> Rodeo charms are addictive
> View attachment 4584212
> View attachment 4584213
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Wow I am in love with all the rodeo charms, especially the all pink one, may I ask if that’s a new season one?


----------



## xray

Cinhetic to go wallet in pretty mauve sylvestre


----------



## Love Of My Life

xray said:


> Cinhetic to go wallet in pretty mauve sylvestre
> View attachment 4588591



Lovely.. Enjoy


----------



## TeeCee77

When in doubt, get both  
New snuggly mufflers I couldn’t resist!


----------



## crisbac

Bother Free said:


> Thank you so much for you sweet words Dear crisbac!!!
> Hope you are well!


Fine here, hoping I can do a small reveal soon!  Thank you, my dear Bother Free!  Hope you're well, too!


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> When in doubt, get both
> New snuggly mufflers I couldn’t resist!


Super cozy and warm. Congrats, hon!


----------



## Txoceangirl

I have a new thing for hats. I find Dior and Hermes suit me well.  

Purchased 2 H for this fall. The paris felt hat in a beautiful light brown during trunk show. Just last weekend added this denim style.


----------



## Nerja

Bother Free said:


> View attachment 4584201
> 
> The shopping bag charm is so cute
> View attachment 4584202
> 
> All pink (rose azalee) rodeo charm in pm
> View attachment 4584203
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584204
> View attachment 4584206
> 
> 
> So black rodeo charms in mm and pm
> 
> View attachment 4584205
> View attachment 4584208
> 
> 
> Rodeo charms are addictive
> View attachment 4584212
> View attachment 4584213
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Dear @Bother Free these are sooooo cute!    Beautiful choices!


----------



## Chagall

My latest purchase is a small one. I wanted a pouch for my bags that wouldn’t take up too much room. I got the Carre Pocket Pouch and love it.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

TeeCee77 said:


> When in doubt, get both
> New snuggly mufflers I couldn’t resist!


Awesome! I had only seen this muffler in camel color in the store. The black and white in particular is so chic and will look fantastic on all your winter outfits!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Txoceangirl said:


> I have a new thing for hats. I find Dior and Hermes suit me well.
> 
> Purchased 2 H for this fall. The paris felt hat in a beautiful light brown during trunk show. Just last weekend added this denim style.
> View attachment 4588673


How cute! I love the Paris hat too! Is this one lined with a pretty silk?


----------



## TeeCee77

ajaxbreaker said:


> Awesome! I had only seen this muffler in camel color in the store. The black and white in particular is so chic and will look fantastic on all your winter outfits!


Thank you!! The black/white houndstooth does have a special place in my heart! Cant wait to get lots of use.


----------



## marcvan

I was browsing for Rodeo PM on Hermes.com, and then this little gal showed up. So I had to snatched it real quick  I think my Pico and this get along well ☺️


----------



## Txoceangirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> How cute! I love the Paris hat too! Is this one lined with a pretty silk?


Thank you. just simple black silk with Tonal “H”. A beautiful printed silk would have popped with the denim. Oh well...


----------



## hers4eva

marcvan said:


> I was browsing for Rodeo PM on Hermes.com, and then this little gal showed up. So I had to snatched it real quick  I think my Pico and this get along well ☺️




Good to know the orange bag charm is showing on their charm site now 

It’s matches beautifully


----------



## Bother Free

crisbac said:


> Fine here, hoping I can do a small reveal soon!  Thank you, my dear Bother Free!  Hope you're well, too!


Looking forward to your reveal Dear crisbac!!


----------



## Bother Free

Nerja said:


> Dear @Bother Free these are sooooo cute!    Beautiful choices!


Thank you so much for your sweet words Dear Nerja!!!


----------



## Bother Free

VickyC28 said:


> Wow I am in love with all the rodeo charms, especially the all pink one, may I ask if that’s a new season one?


Thank you so much VickyC28!! 
My SA told me the all pink is the newest mono rodeo charm


----------



## FashionHuntress

Randomly went in yesterday and got 2 twillies for my B35 etain.  

Today I got the call and got my first Kelly!!!!  K28 Noir Epsom sellier GHW .  It’s been a holy grail bag for my collection. I screamed and then got it!!!


----------



## mcpro

FashionHuntress said:


> Randomly went in yesterday and got 2 twillies for my B35 etain.
> 
> Today I got the call and got my first Kelly!!!!  K28 Noir Epsom sellier GHW .  It’s been a holy grail bag for my collection. I screamed and then got it!!!



congratulations!!!


----------



## FashionHuntress

mcpro said:


> congratulations!!!


Thank you!  Very happy


----------



## kadyooo

Feeling so blessed to have a wonderful SA, surprise offer on this newly came out cutie mini Lindy, it’s not a BKC but still need to unbox in the private room due to the popularity, while at the checkout desk,  I saw a girl walk in ask for this bag and told theres a long waiting list right now..


----------



## Txoceangirl

kadyooo said:


> Feeling so blessed to have a wonderful SA, surprise offer on this newly came out cutie mini Lindy, it’s not a BKC but still need to unbox in the private room due to the popularity, while at the checkout desk,  I saw a girl walk in ask for this bag and told theres a long waiting list right now..
> View attachment 4589491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589492
> 
> View attachment 4589493


Cute! Congratulations....I love H minis!


----------



## foxyqt

kadyooo said:


> Feeling so blessed to have a wonderful SA, surprise offer on this newly came out cutie mini Lindy, it’s not a BKC but still need to unbox in the private room due to the popularity, while at the checkout desk,  I saw a girl walk in ask for this bag and told theres a long waiting list right now..
> View attachment 4589491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589492
> 
> View attachment 4589493



What a cutie!! Congrats!


----------



## Phiona88

kadyooo said:


> Feeling so blessed to have a wonderful SA, surprise offer on this newly came out cutie mini Lindy, it’s not a BKC but still need to unbox in the private room due to the popularity, while at the checkout desk,  I saw a girl walk in ask for this bag and told theres a long waiting list right now..
> View attachment 4589491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589492
> 
> View attachment 4589493



Congrats!! It’s so adorable!


----------



## TeeCee77

FashionHuntress said:


> Randomly went in yesterday and got 2 twillies for my B35 etain.
> 
> Today I got the call and got my first Kelly!!!!  K28 Noir Epsom sellier GHW .  It’s been a holy grail bag for my collection. I screamed and then got it!!!


Yay! Congrats!!! Love that feeling!


----------



## FashionHuntress

TeeCee77 said:


> Yay! Congrats!!! Love that feeling!


Thank you!  Totally surprised me.  I’ve been waiting for 10 months so when I saw the email the next I knew it was something but definitely not the Noir Kelly. To my surprise it was


----------



## Kmazz39

marcvan said:


> I was browsing for Rodeo PM on Hermes.com, and then this little gal showed up. So I had to snatched it real quick  I think my Pico and this get along well ☺️


Oh my! This bag charm is too cute! Did you find it on the Hermes US website?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kadyooo said:


> Feeling so blessed to have a wonderful SA, surprise offer on this newly came out cutie mini Lindy, it’s not a BKC but still need to unbox in the private room due to the popularity, while at the checkout desk,  I saw a girl walk in ask for this bag and told theres a long waiting list right now..
> View attachment 4589491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589492
> 
> View attachment 4589493


Wahooooo! Congrats on the mini Lindy! Love the GHW! 
I think you are the first to reveal here on TPF!!!


----------



## craielover

kadyooo said:


> Feeling so blessed to have a wonderful SA, surprise offer on this newly came out cutie mini Lindy, it’s not a BKC but still need to unbox in the private room due to the popularity, while at the checkout desk,  I saw a girl walk in ask for this bag and told theres a long waiting list right now..
> View attachment 4589491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589492
> 
> View attachment 4589493


Congratulations! It's good to know that US boutiques start to receive some shipment.


----------



## kadyooo

Txoceangirl said:


> Cute! Congratulations....I love H minis!


. 


Israeli_Flava said:


> Wahooooo! Congrats on the mini Lindy! Love the GHW!
> I think you are the first to reveal here on TPF!!!



I am glad able to share and reveal with you guys, my SA told me that she had put my name on this bag at the beginning of the year which I could get one in the color and hardware I like. Thank you for all the lovely notes


----------



## craielover

kadyooo said:


> .
> 
> 
> I am glad able to share and reveal with you guys, my SA told me that she had put my name on this bag at the beginning of the year which I could get one in the color and hardware I like. Thank you for all the lovely notes


Etoupe and GHW look great on you! Hopefully we'll get to see more action shots?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

kadyooo said:


> Feeling so blessed to have a wonderful SA, surprise offer on this newly came out cutie mini Lindy, it’s not a BKC but still need to unbox in the private room due to the popularity, while at the checkout desk,  I saw a girl walk in ask for this bag and told theres a long waiting list right now..
> View attachment 4589491
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589492
> 
> View attachment 4589493



CONGRATS!!! So good to finally see a reveal instead of reseller photos. It’s sooooo cute!


----------



## TraceySH

Bleu Encre alligator long Constance wallet. Also got those new knit boots and the Gris perle clemence Evelyne.


----------



## Nerja

TraceySH said:


> Bleu Encre alligator long Constance wallet. Also got those new knit boots and the Gris perle clemence Evelyne.


Beautiful!  Another gorgeous addition to your Hermès. exotic collection ! Congratulations!!


----------



## TraceySH

Nerja said:


> Beautiful!  Another gorgeous addition to your Hermès. exotic collection ! Congratulations!!


Thank you! I love how my phone can slide right in there for a quick clutch evening option! This seems like a fun and versatile piece to maybe collect in multiple colors? Loving their exotics. Dangerous omg.


----------



## Txoceangirl

TraceySH said:


> Bleu Encre alligator long Constance wallet. Also got those new knit boots and the Gris perle clemence Evelyne.


Stunning!


----------



## TraceySH

Txoceangirl said:


> Stunning!


Thank you!!!


----------



## marcvan

Kmazz39 said:


> Oh my! This bag charm is too cute! Did you find it on the Hermes US website?


Thank you and yes, I found this on Hermes.com 
I guess, I was lucky right?


----------



## rk4265

TraceySH said:


> Bleu Encre alligator long Constance wallet. Also got those new knit boots and the Gris perle clemence Evelyne.


Look at you! You are dangerous lol. I love gris Perlee!!! I have the knit boots too. The most comfortable ever!


----------



## Suzil

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My twillies from Hermes Barcelona and Lisbon! I love them all!!


Do you mind sharing the name of these lovely Twillies? Thank you!


----------



## Kmazz39

marcvan said:


> Thank you and yes, I found this on Hermes.com
> I guess, I was lucky right?


Yes!! I tried searching for it yesterday on the website and nothing. Do you happen to know, is there a particular name for this bag charm? I'm in Michigan and we have no Hermes boutique so online is really my chance at scoring one


----------



## Meta

Kmazz39 said:


> Yes!! I tried searching for it yesterday on the website and nothing. Do you happen to know, is there a particular name for this bag charm? I'm in Michigan and we have no Hermes boutique so online is really my chance at scoring one


It's called orange bag charm.  Good luck!


----------



## marcvan

Kmazz39 said:


> Yes!! I tried searching for it yesterday on the website and nothing. Do you happen to know, is there a particular name for this bag charm? I'm in Michigan and we have no Hermes boutique so online is really my chance at scoring one


I just literally typed in “bag charm” and then it popped up the very first thing among others. Now, I think it’s just luck that I ran into it because I think Hermes.com randomly puts popular items on its website. I did browse the website for quite sometimes before I got what I got. Another side note is that even when you add the item into your cart, and successfully check out, it doesn’t always mean that you will have that item 100% for sure, which happened to me later when Hermes emailed me saying that the item I had picked wasn’t available to be shipped out. Literally, they cancelled my order  
So good luck hunting for what you want


----------



## tlamdang08

Bearn cardholder with Gold hardware. I love this little thing so far.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My gambade necklace in white gold from Hermes Paris!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I found a very nice pendant at Hermes Paris George V,  its not white gold, I'm not sure what kind of metal.


----------



## lxrac

Wazzzap peeps. As a guy, this mini kelly is a pretty good size for me. Now that I work from home, I rarely use my briefcases and larger satchels and am now a fan of small and mini bags


----------



## Prinipessa

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I found a very nice pendant at Hermes Paris George V,  its not white gold, I'm not sure what kind of metal.


Love this key pendant, may I ask the price.


----------



## acrowcounted

Prinipessa said:


> Love this key pendant, may I ask the price.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Prinipessa said:


> Love this key pendant, may I ask the price.


I think I paid 215 euros. For sure it is less than 300 euros


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 4590884


Mine was not an earring when displayed but merely a pendant.  Now im curious!


----------



## acrowcounted

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Mine was not an earring when displayed but merely a pendant.  Now im curious!


Interesting! Looks like nearly the same piece but minus the actual earring part. Very cool!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Mine was not an earring when displayed but merely a pendant.  Now im curious!


I saw this on Luxembourg website. I don't know why it's listed in dollars when they're using euros.


----------



## hers4eva

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My gambade necklace in white gold from Hermes Paris!




I love your necklace
Do they come in yellow gold?
Could you please take a picture of your charm beside a coin to give an idea how big the charm is?
Some kind of reference would be great!
Thank you.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

hers4eva said:


> I love your necklace[emoji813]
> Do they come in yellow gold?
> Could you please take a picture of your charm beside a coin to give an idea how big the charm is?
> Some kind of reference would be great!
> Thank you.


Sure


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

hers4eva said:


> I love your necklace
> Do they come in yellow gold?
> Could you please take a picture of your charm beside a coin to give an idea how big the charm is?
> Some kind of reference would be great!
> Thank you.


----------



## hers4eva

Oops sorry, I mentioned in my post to you .. I love your necklace 
You are too kind getting back to me so promptly

When you have a chance can you take one of your necklace round charm piece?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

hers4eva said:


> Oops sorry, I mentioned in my post to you .. I love your necklace
> You are too kind getting back to me so promptly
> They're one piece.
> When you have a chance can you take one of your necklace round charm piece?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Oh sorry.  I got confused on which one.  The gambade pendant is white gold and has a small center diamond.  They come in rose gold as well.  I would have wanted the rose  gold but I already own a pair of matching white gold earrings.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

hers4eva said:


> Oops sorry, I mentioned in my post to you .. I love your necklace
> You are too kind getting back to me so promptly
> 
> When you have a chance can you take one of your necklace round charm piece?


Here's the pic for reference. My coin is a euro coin. But I placed it next to a van cleef Alhambra.


----------



## hers4eva

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here's the pic for reference. My coin is a euro coin. But I placed it next to a van cleef Alhambra.




Perfect!  Thank you.
Now I understand how the necklace is one piece.
Love your Alhambra necklace too


----------



## FashionHuntress

My new baby I got on Tuesday.  One year to the day I got my Etain Birkin.  I guess November is my lucky month at Hermès! LOL 

K28 Noir Sellier GHW


----------



## BirkinLover77

FashionHuntress said:


> My new baby I got on Tuesday.  One year to the day I got my Etain Birkin.  I guess November is my lucky month at Hermès! LOL
> 
> K28 Noir Sellier GHW


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## nymeria

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My gambade necklace in white gold from Hermes Paris!


Lovely- I am hoping to find the earrings in Paris next month


----------



## nymeria

lxrac said:


> Wazzzap peeps. As a guy, this mini kelly is a pretty good size for me. Now that I work from home, I rarely use my briefcases and larger satchels and am now a fan of small and mini bags
> View attachment 4590834
> View attachment 4590835


Looks awesome! Congrats and wear it well


----------



## Prinipessa

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I saw this on Luxembourg website. I don't know why it's listed in dollars when they're using euros.


Thank you MrsMBunboxing and Acrowcounting for the info.  It's a very interesting charm.


----------



## lxrac

nymeria said:


> Looks awesome! Congrats and wear it well



Thank you for the support.


----------



## FashionHuntress

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Congratulations


Thank you so much! I’m in love


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

hers4eva said:


> Perfect!  Thank you.
> Now I understand how the necklace is one piece.
> Love your Alhambra necklace too


Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

Went in to look at Cruise RTW and was disappointed at the Twillaines. Anyway my SA was so excited to surprise me with this clingfilmed box, I couldn’t say no.


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4591281
> 
> Went in to look at Cruise RTW and was disappointed at the Twillaines. Anyway my SA was so excited to surprise me with this clingfilmed box, I couldn’t say no.



Do tell! 
Also, why were the twillaines not interesting? 

Edit: Oh, was the clingfilm box the bag charm?


----------



## periogirl28

Hat Trick said:


> Do tell!
> Also, why were the twillaines not interesting?


I got the Orange Bag charm, ironic as I normally leave carrier bags and boxes behind.  I hope not to offend anyone but I find most of the Twillaines age me by decades. This is just my opinion and my friends and DH agree.


----------



## Kmazz39

marcvan said:


> I just literally typed in “bag charm” and then it popped up the very first thing among others. Now, I think it’s just luck that I ran into it because I think Hermes.com randomly puts popular items on its website. I did browse the website for quite sometimes before I got what I got. Another side note is that even when you add the item into your cart, and successfully check out, it doesn’t always mean that you will have that item 100% for sure, which happened to me later when Hermes emailed me saying that the item I had picked wasn’t available to be shipped out. Literally, they cancelled my order
> So good luck hunting for what you want


Thank you so much!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I finally got my orange bag charm,


This is way too cute!




Thank @Tonimichelle for posting the link on the other thread.


----------



## Tonimichelle

luzdetaiwan said:


> I finally got my orange bag charm,
> View attachment 4591375
> 
> This is way too cute!
> View attachment 4591376
> 
> View attachment 4591377
> 
> Thank @Tonimichelle for posting the link on the other thread.


Looks fab, I love it! You’re very welcome


----------



## Loveandlight

Lightsandcities said:


> Hunted for this k32 in Ardennes for about a year. Using it for a vacation right now and it is fuss free!


It’s lovely! Could you tell me if you find it heavy? And is the leather very durable?


----------



## terinicola

My new mini Lindy


----------



## caroline_

Hi ladies! I finally got the call, my dream bag! 
Kelly 28 Etain! [emoji7][emoji1316]


----------



## eckw

Wedding anniversary present


----------



## rk4265

Con


eckw said:


> Wedding anniversary present
> 
> View attachment 4592380
> 
> View attachment 4592388


 congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eckw said:


> Wedding anniversary present
> 
> View attachment 4592380
> 
> View attachment 4592388


S T U N N I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy Anniversary dear it looks amazing on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

caroline_ said:


> View attachment 4592312
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I finally got the call, my dream bag!
> Kelly 28 Etain! [emoji7][emoji1316]


What a gorgeous Kelly!! Such a perfect combo too! Huge congrats to you dear! Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

terinicola said:


> My new mini Lindy


What a cutie!!! Looks great on you!
Love that twilly too... what cw is that?


----------



## caroline_

Israeli_Flava said:


> What a gorgeous Kelly!! Such a perfect combo too! Huge congrats to you dear! Enjoy!



Thank you so much! [emoji8] I can’t believe it’s finally mine!


----------



## auntynat

Another birthday month surprise, my first Jige and first etoupe!


----------



## Chagall

luzdetaiwan said:


> I finally got my orange bag charm,
> View attachment 4591375
> 
> This is way too cute!
> View attachment 4591376
> 
> View attachment 4591377
> 
> Thank @Tonimichelle for posting the link on the other thread.


That is the cutest charm ever.


----------



## terinicola

Israeli_Flava said:


> What a cutie!!! Looks great on you!
> Love that twilly too... what cw is that?



Hmm I'm not too sure, The receipt says "CA/Corail/Jaune/20CT/Gris/Kaki/Ocre"
My SA just started trying to match twillies and I just ended up picking this up when I got my bag! (Maybe it is a leftover from last season?)


----------



## diane278

I like a bit of coffee with my cream & sugar. And liking the way this H mug looks sitting on the arm of my chair waiting to be spilled. (Really loving the ease of online shopping....)


----------



## nymeria

eckw said:


> Wedding anniversary present
> 
> View attachment 4592380
> 
> View attachment 4592388


Happy Anniversary ( and many more!)
It looks awesome!!


----------



## nymeria

caroline_ said:


> View attachment 4592312
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I finally got the call, my dream bag!
> Kelly 28 Etain! [emoji7][emoji1316]


Beautiful bag- I love the retourne- classic and beautiful. Congrats and wear it well


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I can't contain my happiness today.  I got my mini Evelyne in etoupe,  clemence leather,  with bleu indigo colored strap. My DH and I were in cue for 3 hours at Hermes Paris Sevres, we were 2nd in line.  My DH was offered with this and among other rare stuff without purchase history.  I got offered a Lindy in etoupe but I turned it down.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I also  got 2 of the orange bag charm today with my mini Evelyne bag.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

A pair of black Neo ankle boots from Hermes Paris Sevres!! They're comfortable even with my wide feet.


----------



## nymeria

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I can't contain my happiness today.  I got my mini Evelyne in etoupe,  clemence leather,  with bleu indigo colored strap. My DH and I were in cue for 3 hours at Hermes Paris Sevres, we were 2nd in line.  My DH was offered with this and among other rare stuff without purchase history.  I got offered a Lindy in etoupe but I turned it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592702


Thrilled you had a wonderful day!! And such lovely purchases- you will use forever  I have also had luck ( but do NOT want to jinx it!) at Sevres ( plus architecturally its just amazing- I love the guttering in the tiles on the pools floor)
But 3 hours in the queue when you where 2nd in line? Did you get there hours prior to the store opening?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

nymeria said:


> Thrilled you had a wonderful day!! And such lovely purchases- you will use forever  I have also had luck ( but do NOT want to jinx it!) at Sevres ( plus architecturally its just amazing- I love the guttering in the tiles on the pools floor)
> But 3 hours in the queue when you where 2nd in line? Did you get there hours prior to the store opening?


Yeah I was there prior to the opening but a paid woman was there since 5am and it was freezing at 39 degree F weather.


----------



## nymeria

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Yeah I was there prior to the opening but a paid woman was there since 5am and it was freezing at 39 degree F weather.


Rather than say anything about whoever paid that poor woman to stand for them, I will restate "THRILLED at your wonderful day, and now you have lovely memories of your trip" Congrats and enjoy


----------



## HKsai

Hi paper bag charm and maxi twilly slim


----------



## eckw

HKsai said:


> Hi paper bag charm and maxi twilly slim



Ooh what great buys! and I love your maxi twilly  it looks so fab on you! can you share the name and color way?


----------



## Nerja

eckw said:


> Wedding anniversary present
> 
> View attachment 4592380
> 
> View attachment 4592388


Gorgeous!  Happy anniversary and enjoy your new beautiful Bracelet!


----------



## HKsai

eckw said:


> Ooh what great buys! and I love your maxi twilly  it looks so fab on you! can you share the name and color way?


Thank you so much! It’s Guepards maxi twilly slim cw6!


----------



## blakey2013

I am so excited because this is my first Birkin! Didn’t expect that I’ll gonna have that soon because my husband just gave me a Kelly and I bought a Garden Party.. We went to Japan with my family and just tried my luck and walk in and ask for a Birkin, to make the story short I came home with no Birkin [emoji51] Then my husband and I decided to go back to Japan and celebrate our 10th anniversary, on our first day and nothing to do, cause we talked about it that it’ll be just a relaxing trip and we’re very tired with the last trip bring all 4 kids (but this time just the youngest because I am still breastfeeding him), we stopped by the Marunouchi store and asked for a Kelly strap which they don’t have and a Lindy Noir in phw in display but no ghw available and asked if they have a Birkin. Still “No stock, sorry”.. Oh well then I said to myself really I will not have one even with this trip. Its ok [emoji849] then we just stroll around Tokyo and pass by Ginza store, then my husband said are you going inside so I said ok, let’s look.. and then a SA guy is available and asked him if they have the Kelly strap in phw then longest one, and he asked for the stock.. while waiting I asked him if they have Birkin available? He said sorry no stock.. I said to myself of I’ll just go for the Kelly strap. And then the SA guy came out with a big box! So nervous! Like I want to cry? Cause I can feel that its a Birkin! (Assuming here ) So he showed me a Birkin35 in Noir and in ghw that I wanted because my Kelly is in phw. Actually, I want a B30 but my husband said its not that big, I am 5’6” so it’ll look good on me still. Sorry my story is so long already. I am still worrying if its too big for me, but got it still, can’t say no coz its a classic! [emoji1305]Let me know what you think if its too big for a 5’6”?


----------



## Phiona88

blakey2013 said:


> So he showed me a Birkin35 in Noir and in ghw that I wanted because my Kelly is in phw. Actually, I want a B30 but my husband said its not that big, I am 5’6” so it’ll look good on me still. Sorry my story is so long already. I am still worrying if its too big for me, but got it still, can’t say no coz its a classic! [emoji1305]Let me know what you think if its too big for a 5’6”?



I don't think it's too big at all! Noir with GHW is such a beautiful classic bag, and as a B35, it's perfect as workhorse and/or travel - it's bonus that it's black color so you don't need to worry so much about getting it dirty. It's so chic! May I ask if its in Togo leather? I cant really tell from your pic


----------



## Mimicatz

terinicola said:


> My new mini Lindy


Such a cute bag


----------



## auntynat

blakey2013 said:


> I am so excited because this is my first Birkin! Didn’t expect that I’ll gonna have that soon because my husband just gave me a Kelly and I bought a Garden Party.. We went to Japan with my family and just tried my luck and walk in and ask for a Birkin, to make the story short I came home with no Birkin [emoji51] Then my husband and I decided to go back to Japan and celebrate our 10th anniversary, on our first day and nothing to do, cause we talked about it that it’ll be just a relaxing trip and we’re very tired with the last trip bring all 4 kids (but this time just the youngest because I am still breastfeeding him), we stopped by the Marunouchi store and asked for a Kelly strap which they don’t have and a Lindy Noir in phw in display but no ghw available and asked if they have a Birkin. Still “No stock, sorry”.. Oh well then I said to myself really I will not have one even with this trip. Its ok [emoji849] then we just stroll around Tokyo and pass by Ginza store, then my husband said are you going inside so I said ok, let’s look.. and then a SA guy is available and asked him if they have the Kelly strap in phw then longest one, and he asked for the stock.. while waiting I asked him if they have Birkin available? He said sorry no stock.. I said to myself of I’ll just go for the Kelly strap. And then the SA guy came out with a big box! So nervous! Like I want to cry? Cause I can feel that its a Birkin! (Assuming here ) So he showed me a Birkin35 in Noir and in ghw that I wanted because my Kelly is in phw. Actually, I want a B30 but my husband said its not that big, I am 5’6” so it’ll look good on me still. Sorry my story is so long already. I am still worrying if its too big for me, but got it still, can’t say no coz its a classic! [emoji1305]Let me know what you think if its too big for a 5’6”?
> 
> View attachment 4593047
> 
> View attachment 4593048


This is a beautiful size and a classic combination. I am 5'3 and have a 35 which I use for traveling, work sometimes, out and about sometimes. I also have a 30 and a 25 so I think that all sizes have a place. As long as you are comfortable with it it will work - enjoy this and from the amazing Ginza store makes it special!


----------



## caroline_

nymeria said:


> Beautiful bag- I love the retourne- classic and beautiful. Congrats and wear it well



Thank you so much! [emoji1316]


----------



## TeeCee77

blakey2013 said:


> I am so excited because this is my first Birkin! Didn’t expect that I’ll gonna have that soon because my husband just gave me a Kelly and I bought a Garden Party.. We went to Japan with my family and just tried my luck and walk in and ask for a Birkin, to make the story short I came home with no Birkin [emoji51] Then my husband and I decided to go back to Japan and celebrate our 10th anniversary, on our first day and nothing to do, cause we talked about it that it’ll be just a relaxing trip and we’re very tired with the last trip bring all 4 kids (but this time just the youngest because I am still breastfeeding him), we stopped by the Marunouchi store and asked for a Kelly strap which they don’t have and a Lindy Noir in phw in display but no ghw available and asked if they have a Birkin. Still “No stock, sorry”.. Oh well then I said to myself really I will not have one even with this trip. Its ok [emoji849] then we just stroll around Tokyo and pass by Ginza store, then my husband said are you going inside so I said ok, let’s look.. and then a SA guy is available and asked him if they have the Kelly strap in phw then longest one, and he asked for the stock.. while waiting I asked him if they have Birkin available? He said sorry no stock.. I said to myself of I’ll just go for the Kelly strap. And then the SA guy came out with a big box! So nervous! Like I want to cry? Cause I can feel that its a Birkin! (Assuming here ) So he showed me a Birkin35 in Noir and in ghw that I wanted because my Kelly is in phw. Actually, I want a B30 but my husband said its not that big, I am 5’6” so it’ll look good on me still. Sorry my story is so long already. I am still worrying if its too big for me, but got it still, can’t say no coz its a classic! [emoji1305]Let me know what you think if its too big for a 5’6”?
> 
> View attachment 4593047
> 
> View attachment 4593048


I’m 5’6 and own 3 B35s. They are my absolute favorite of all bags I own. I also have one B30, so definitely room to add one to your collection next time! Congrats !


----------



## chinnie_baghag

Just collected the mini bag charm!  couldn't resist getting the roo roo charm, as well as the roo roo card holder (eventually decided on the craie-rouge h-rose d'ete combi).


----------



## BagLady164

blakey2013 said:


> I am so excited because this is my first Birkin! Didn’t expect that I’ll gonna have that soon because my husband just gave me a Kelly and I bought a Garden Party.. We went to Japan with my family and just tried my luck and walk in and ask for a Birkin, to make the story short I came home with no Birkin [emoji51] Then my husband and I decided to go back to Japan and celebrate our 10th anniversary, on our first day and nothing to do, cause we talked about it that it’ll be just a relaxing trip and we’re very tired with the last trip bring all 4 kids (but this time just the youngest because I am still breastfeeding him), we stopped by the Marunouchi store and asked for a Kelly strap which they don’t have and a Lindy Noir in phw in display but no ghw available and asked if they have a Birkin. Still “No stock, sorry”.. Oh well then I said to myself really I will not have one even with this trip. Its ok [emoji849] then we just stroll around Tokyo and pass by Ginza store, then my husband said are you going inside so I said ok, let’s look.. and then a SA guy is available and asked him if they have the Kelly strap in phw then longest one, and he asked for the stock.. while waiting I asked him if they have Birkin available? He said sorry no stock.. I said to myself of I’ll just go for the Kelly strap. And then the SA guy came out with a big box! So nervous! Like I want to cry? Cause I can feel that its a Birkin! (Assuming here ) So he showed me a Birkin35 in Noir and in ghw that I wanted because my Kelly is in phw. Actually, I want a B30 but my husband said its not that big, I am 5’6” so it’ll look good on me still. Sorry my story is so long already. I am still worrying if its too big for me, but got it still, can’t say no coz its a classic! [emoji1305]Let me know what you think if its too big for a 5’6”?
> 
> View attachment 4593047
> 
> View attachment 4593048


God no.  The 35 is the classic.  As a bag, it has the best proportions and it is a tote, big by definition.  I’m taller than you but will only buy 35s.  I understand very petite women being overwhelmed if it’s used as a purse so I get the rise of the 30s.  (I still don’t understand 25s but I know they are hugely sought after and I’m not criticizing at all.  I just need to carry stuff.).  But most European women, even petites, still want the 35s.  So some of the size preference is cultural preference and what looks “normal” to you.  At 5’6” even if you’re rail thin, it will look great on you.


----------



## xiaoxiao

blakey2013 said:


> I am so excited because this is my first Birkin! Didn’t expect that I’ll gonna have that soon because my husband just gave me a Kelly and I bought a Garden Party.. We went to Japan with my family and just tried my luck and walk in and ask for a Birkin, to make the story short I came home with no Birkin [emoji51] Then my husband and I decided to go back to Japan and celebrate our 10th anniversary, on our first day and nothing to do, cause we talked about it that it’ll be just a relaxing trip and we’re very tired with the last trip bring all 4 kids (but this time just the youngest because I am still breastfeeding him), we stopped by the Marunouchi store and asked for a Kelly strap which they don’t have and a Lindy Noir in phw in display but no ghw available and asked if they have a Birkin. Still “No stock, sorry”.. Oh well then I said to myself really I will not have one even with this trip. Its ok [emoji849] then we just stroll around Tokyo and pass by Ginza store, then my husband said are you going inside so I said ok, let’s look.. and then a SA guy is available and asked him if they have the Kelly strap in phw then longest one, and he asked for the stock.. while waiting I asked him if they have Birkin available? He said sorry no stock.. I said to myself of I’ll just go for the Kelly strap. And then the SA guy came out with a big box! So nervous! Like I want to cry? Cause I can feel that its a Birkin! (Assuming here ) So he showed me a Birkin35 in Noir and in ghw that I wanted because my Kelly is in phw. Actually, I want a B30 but my husband said its not that big, I am 5’6” so it’ll look good on me still. Sorry my story is so long already. I am still worrying if its too big for me, but got it still, can’t say no coz its a classic! [emoji1305]Let me know what you think if its too big for a 5’6”?
> 
> View attachment 4593047
> 
> View attachment 4593048




 it’s truly meant to be! I am 5’8 and 35 is my favorite size too. I think a bright color bag would appear to be bigger than a dark color bag. If you bought a lime in 35 I would say it probably look too big on you. But black certainly doesn’t look too big.  enjoy it!!!


----------



## hgirl2

blakey2013 said:


> I am so excited because this is my first Birkin! Didn’t expect that I’ll gonna have that soon because my husband just gave me a Kelly and I bought a Garden Party.. We went to Japan with my family and just tried my luck and walk in and ask for a Birkin, to make the story short I came home with no Birkin [emoji51] Then my husband and I decided to go back to Japan and celebrate our 10th anniversary, on our first day and nothing to do, cause we talked about it that it’ll be just a relaxing trip and we’re very tired with the last trip bring all 4 kids (but this time just the youngest because I am still breastfeeding him), we stopped by the Marunouchi store and asked for a Kelly strap which they don’t have and a Lindy Noir in phw in display but no ghw available and asked if they have a Birkin. Still “No stock, sorry”.. Oh well then I said to myself really I will not have one even with this trip. Its ok [emoji849] then we just stroll around Tokyo and pass by Ginza store, then my husband said are you going inside so I said ok, let’s look.. and then a SA guy is available and asked him if they have the Kelly strap in phw then longest one, and he asked for the stock.. while waiting I asked him if they have Birkin available? He said sorry no stock.. I said to myself of I’ll just go for the Kelly strap. And then the SA guy came out with a big box! So nervous! Like I want to cry? Cause I can feel that its a Birkin! (Assuming here ) So he showed me a Birkin35 in Noir and in ghw that I wanted because my Kelly is in phw. Actually, I want a B30 but my husband said its not that big, I am 5’6” so it’ll look good on me still. Sorry my story is so long already. I am still worrying if its too big for me, but got it still, can’t say no coz its a classic! [emoji1305]Let me know what you think if its too big for a 5’6”?
> 
> View attachment 4593047
> 
> View attachment 4593048





blakey2013 said:


> I am so excited because this is my first Birkin! Didn’t expect that I’ll gonna have that soon because my husband just gave me a Kelly and I bought a Garden Party.. We went to Japan with my family and just tried my luck and walk in and ask for a Birkin, to make the story short I came home with no Birkin [emoji51] Then my husband and I decided to go back to Japan and celebrate our 10th anniversary, on our first day and nothing to do, cause we talked about it that it’ll be just a relaxing trip and we’re very tired with the last trip bring all 4 kids (but this time just the youngest because I am still breastfeeding him), we stopped by the Marunouchi store and asked for a Kelly strap which they don’t have and a Lindy Noir in phw in display but no ghw available and asked if they have a Birkin. Still “No stock, sorry”.. Oh well then I said to myself really I will not have one even with this trip. Its ok [emoji849] then we just stroll around Tokyo and pass by Ginza store, then my husband said are you going inside so I said ok, let’s look.. and then a SA guy is available and asked him if they have the Kelly strap in phw then longest one, and he asked for the stock.. while waiting I asked him if they have Birkin available? He said sorry no stock.. I said to myself of I’ll just go for the Kelly strap. And then the SA guy came out with a big box! So nervous! Like I want to cry? Cause I can feel that its a Birkin! (Assuming here ) So he showed me a Birkin35 in Noir and in ghw that I wanted because my Kelly is in phw. Actually, I want a B30 but my husband said its not that big, I am 5’6” so it’ll look good on me still. Sorry my story is so long already. I am still worrying if its too big for me, but got it still, can’t say no coz its a classic! [emoji1305]Let me know what you think if its too big for a 5’6”?
> 
> View attachment 4593047
> 
> View attachment 4593048


Congrats! Keep the name card of the SA in Ginza.  It's always hardest to get from them the first time.  After that it gets easier with the same SA. I've been lucky also with Ginza and after my first one last year, they always offer to me a B or K every 6 months. I've gotten 4 already from them


----------



## ladysarah

marcvan said:


> I was browsing for Rodeo PM on Hermes.com, and then this little gal showed up. So I had to snatched it real quick  I think my Pico and this get along well ☺️


Adorable with the blue! Enjoy


----------



## iamthecutest

My first Hermes purchases...Evelyne is in Rose Extreme


----------



## blakey2013

Phiona88 said:


> I don't think it's too big at all! Noir with GHW is such a beautiful classic bag, and as a B35, it's perfect as workhorse and/or travel - it's bonus that it's black color so you don't need to worry so much about getting it dirty. It's so chic! May I ask if its in Togo leather? I cant really tell from your pic



Hi, there! Yes it is in togo leather =) here in our country the most popular size is B30, maybe because Asians are not that tall [emoji51]


----------



## blakey2013

BagLady164 said:


> God no.  The 35 is the classic.  As a bag, it has the best proportions and it is a tote, big by definition.  I’m taller than you but will only buy 35s.  I understand very petite women being overwhelmed if it’s used as a purse so I get the rise of the 30s.  (I still don’t understand 25s but I know they are hugely sought after and I’m not criticizing at all.  I just need to carry stuff.).  But most European women, even petites, still want the 35s.  So some of the size preference is cultural preference and what looks “normal” to you.  At 5’6” even if you’re rail thin, it will look great on you.



Wow just a relief hearing it! Yeah... maybe its because of just the popularity of the B30 size here in our countrys bothering me that’s making me conscious about it but for me its just right. And I read a lot of reviews that B35 is really the classic size if I’m not mistaken [emoji51] thank you [emoji8]


----------



## blakey2013

auntynat said:


> This is a beautiful size and a classic combination. I am 5'3 and have a 35 which I use for traveling, work sometimes, out and about sometimes. I also have a 30 and a 25 so I think that all sizes have a place. As long as you are comfortable with it it will work - enjoy this and from the amazing Ginza store makes it special!



Yes I think everything have a place, that’s why I have to aim for B30 and smaller sizes next  actually in Chanel mini flaps, I don’t care wearing it even its really small, so I guess its the same thing with bigger bags, its just how you carry it [emoji6] thanks! [emoji8]


----------



## blakey2013

TeeCee77 said:


> I’m 5’6 and own 3 B35s. They are my absolute favorite of all bags I own. I also have one B30, so definitely room to add one to your collection next time! Congrats !



Yeah, right? Have a reason to have other sizes next  thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## blakey2013

xiaoxiao said:


> it’s truly meant to be! I am 5’8 and 35 is my favorite size too. I think a bright color bag would appear to be bigger than a dark color bag. If you bought a lime in 35 I would say it probably look too big on you. But black certainly doesn’t look too big.  enjoy it!!!



Yes you are right! Maybe that’s why the SA gave me this coz he knows that this will fit me nicely, just right [emoji6] thanks! [emoji8]


----------



## blakey2013

hgirl2 said:


> Congrats! Keep the name card of the SA in Ginza.  It's always hardest to get from them the first time.  After that it gets easier with the same SA. I've been lucky also with Ginza and after my first one last year, they always offer to me a B or K every 6 months. I've gotten 4 already from them



Wow good to hear that! So you live in Japan? How do you do it, do you have to look for the same SA when you get there? That’s why my SA said I can call first when I want to come back? Wow, 4?! Hope I can have that too! [emoji8]


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

nymeria said:


> Rather than say anything about whoever paid that poor woman to stand for them, I will restate "THRILLED at your wonderful day, and now you have lovely memories of your trip" Congrats and enjoy


Yeah,  that poor woman was there before any of us.  She said she got paid for 100 euros to stand in line.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

blakey2013 said:


> I am so excited because this is my first Birkin! Didn’t expect that I’ll gonna have that soon because my husband just gave me a Kelly and I bought a Garden Party.. We went to Japan with my family and just tried my luck and walk in and ask for a Birkin, to make the story short I came home with no Birkin [emoji51] Then my husband and I decided to go back to Japan and celebrate our 10th anniversary, on our first day and nothing to do, cause we talked about it that it’ll be just a relaxing trip and we’re very tired with the last trip bring all 4 kids (but this time just the youngest because I am still breastfeeding him), we stopped by the Marunouchi store and asked for a Kelly strap which they don’t have and a Lindy Noir in phw in display but no ghw available and asked if they have a Birkin. Still “No stock, sorry”.. Oh well then I said to myself really I will not have one even with this trip. Its ok [emoji849] then we just stroll around Tokyo and pass by Ginza store, then my husband said are you going inside so I said ok, let’s look.. and then a SA guy is available and asked him if they have the Kelly strap in phw then longest one, and he asked for the stock.. while waiting I asked him if they have Birkin available? He said sorry no stock.. I said to myself of I’ll just go for the Kelly strap. And then the SA guy came out with a big box! So nervous! Like I want to cry? Cause I can feel that its a Birkin! (Assuming here ) So he showed me a Birkin35 in Noir and in ghw that I wanted because my Kelly is in phw. Actually, I want a B30 but my husband said its not that big, I am 5’6” so it’ll look good on me still. Sorry my story is so long already. I am still worrying if its too big for me, but got it still, can’t say no coz its a classic! [emoji1305]Let me know what you think if its too big for a 5’6”?
> 
> View attachment 4593047
> 
> View attachment 4593048


I have exactly same bag in same color and hardware and im 5'1. A little too big for my height but who cares it's a Birkin!!! Lol.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Mimicatz said:


> Such a cute bag


That's beautiful!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

blakey2013 said:


> I am so excited because this is my first Birkin! Didn’t expect that I’ll gonna have that soon because my husband just gave me a Kelly and I bought a Garden Party.. We went to Japan with my family and just tried my luck and walk in and ask for a Birkin, to make the story short I came home with no Birkin [emoji51] Then my husband and I decided to go back to Japan and celebrate our 10th anniversary, on our first day and nothing to do, cause we talked about it that it’ll be just a relaxing trip and we’re very tired with the last trip bring all 4 kids (but this time just the youngest because I am still breastfeeding him), we stopped by the Marunouchi store and asked for a Kelly strap which they don’t have and a Lindy Noir in phw in display but no ghw available and asked if they have a Birkin. Still “No stock, sorry”.. Oh well then I said to myself really I will not have one even with this trip. Its ok [emoji849] then we just stroll around Tokyo and pass by Ginza store, then my husband said are you going inside so I said ok, let’s look.. and then a SA guy is available and asked him if they have the Kelly strap in phw then longest one, and he asked for the stock.. while waiting I asked him if they have Birkin available? He said sorry no stock.. I said to myself of I’ll just go for the Kelly strap. And then the SA guy came out with a big box! So nervous! Like I want to cry? Cause I can feel that its a Birkin! (Assuming here ) So he showed me a Birkin35 in Noir and in ghw that I wanted because my Kelly is in phw. Actually, I want a B30 but my husband said its not that big, I am 5’6” so it’ll look good on me still. Sorry my story is so long already. I am still worrying if its too big for me, but got it still, can’t say no coz its a classic! [emoji1305]Let me know what you think if its too big for a 5’6”?
> 
> View attachment 4593047
> 
> View attachment 4593048


It’s absolutely beautiful a classic and definitely not too big for 5’6! I had a B35 and I’m only 5’2, loved it so much but I have issues with my back which is the only reason I don’t still have it. Still miss it though! Enjoy


----------



## BagLady164

blakey2013 said:


> Wow just a relief hearing it! Yeah... maybe its because of just the popularity of the B30 size here in our countrys bothering me that’s making me conscious about it but for me its just right. And I read a lot of reviews that B35 is really the classic size if I’m not mistaken [emoji51] thank you [emoji8]


You're welcome.  The 35 is definitely the classic.  No question!


----------



## aprilbreeze123

My latest purchase from Hermes!! Thank you for letting me share!!


----------



## aprilbreeze123

My new scarf!!


----------



## blakey2013

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I have exactly same bag in same color and hardware and im 5'1. A little too big for my height but who cares it's a Birkin!!! Lol.



Nice one! [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## blakey2013

Tonimichelle said:


> It’s absolutely beautiful a classic and definitely not too big for 5’6! I had a B35 and I’m only 5’2, loved it so much but I have issues with my back which is the only reason I don’t still have it. Still miss it though! Enjoy



I am confident now that I’m in the right track [emoji6] thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## blakey2013

Tonimichelle said:


> It’s absolutely beautiful a classic and definitely not too big for 5’6! I had a B35 and I’m only 5’2, loved it so much but I have issues with my back which is the only reason I don’t still have it. Still miss it though! Enjoy



I have issues with my back too but I hope nothing will be a problem [emoji6] thanks! [emoji8]


----------



## nymeria

Here she is!! ( I cross posted in the "SO- How long did yours take thread)
Totally adore her- first Kelly, first SO, first chevre 
K25 chevre noir, lime inside, PBHW with a 105cm strap for crossbody use- excellent length for me) I honestly can't get over it.


----------



## Rhl2987

nymeria said:


> Here she is!! ( I cross posted in the "SO- How long did yours take thread)
> Totally adore her- first Kelly, first SO, first chevre
> K25 chevre noir, lime inside, PBHW with a 105cm strap for crossbody use- excellent length for me) I honestly can't get over it.
> View attachment 4595404
> 
> View attachment 4595405


Gorgeous! Congrats!! Can we see some mod shots? I would love to see this crossbody. I just ordered the same length strap today!


----------



## weibandy

nymeria said:


> Here she is!! ( I cross posted in the "SO- How long did yours take thread)
> Totally adore her- first Kelly, first SO, first chevre
> K25 chevre noir, lime inside, PBHW with a 105cm strap for crossbody use- excellent length for me) I honestly can't get over it.
> View attachment 4595404
> 
> View attachment 4595405


Super fantastic!!  Love your choices.  It’s a stunning result.


----------



## momasaurus

nymeria said:


> Here she is!! ( I cross posted in the "SO- How long did yours take thread)
> Totally adore her- first Kelly, first SO, first chevre
> K25 chevre noir, lime inside, PBHW with a 105cm strap for crossbody use- excellent length for me) I honestly can't get over it.
> View attachment 4595404
> 
> View attachment 4595405


This is fabulous!!! So demure on the outside, then BAM!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nymeria said:


> Here she is!! ( I cross posted in the "SO- How long did yours take thread)
> Totally adore her- first Kelly, first SO, first chevre
> K25 chevre noir, lime inside, PBHW with a 105cm strap for crossbody use- excellent length for me) I honestly can't get over it.
> View attachment 4595404
> 
> View attachment 4595405


*She is spectacular and knowing I just ordered noir chevre... ((((that sheeeeeeen)))) she makes my heart beat faster just looking at her!!! S T U N N I N G!!!!!!*


----------



## Bag Madam

I just got this barely used, pre-loved Legende Kuna Peuple de Panama Twilly for my 1950s/60s Kelly 28 Gold Veau Graine Lisse with GHW that is currently vacationing at the Hermes Spa.
(Bag stamp was worn so they couldn't figure out the year but gave an approximate time frame.)


----------



## nymeria

Rhl2987 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!! Can we see some mod shots? I would love to see this crossbody. I just ordered the same length strap today!


]

Thank you- I DO love it- here are 2 pretty terrible shots when I got home from work- you can see it hits me just at the hip, so really works perfectly


----------



## nymeria

I really appreciate all your replies- makes me smile just looking at them.


weibandy said:


> Super fantastic!!  Love your choices.  It’s a stunning result.


Thank you SO much!! 



momasaurus said:


> This is fabulous!!! So demure on the outside, then BAM!!!


I know!! That's what I wanted-it's like my own secret ( can still go to work etc. and they will never know!) 



Israeli_Flava said:


> *She is spectacular and knowing I just ordered noir chevre... ((((that sheeeeeeen)))) she makes my heart beat faster just looking at her!!! S T U N N I N G!!!!!!*


\
AH, you are so sweet. Chevre really does just sparkle- I can't take my eyes off of her. I am having good vibes on how quickly yours will be here- can't wait to see her.


----------



## TraceySH

It's on the way to me!


----------



## rk4265

TraceySH said:


> It's on the way to me!


I love the pink enamel!!!!! Do you remember what the color is called


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TraceySH said:


> It's on the way to me!


This is my fav combo of this style!!! The H is so sweet!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nymeria said:


> AH, you are so sweet. Chevre really does just sparkle- I can't take my eyes off of her. I am having good vibes on how quickly yours will be here- can't wait to see her.


Ohhh I love me some good vibes!!! thank you dear!


----------



## Lightsandcities

Loveandlight said:


> It’s lovely! Could you tell me if you find it heavy? And is the leather very durable?



I don't find Ardennes heavy in K32. But my friend has it in B35 and she says it can get heavy in that size (might be due to only handcarrying though). The leather has been caught in a drizzle and I don't baby my bags. It is holding up well


----------



## TraceySH

rk4265 said:


> I love the pink enamel!!!!! Do you remember what the color is called


It’s of course rouge de coeur - then with mauve sylvestre enamel? There’s the matching compact wallet avail on the site!


----------



## Zucnarf

I waited for this combo, gold and gold
Fresh from Amsterdam!
Isn’t She lovely?


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ She sure is.. enjoy!


----------



## Pokie607

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4596866
> View attachment 4596865
> View attachment 4596864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waited for this combo, gold and gold
> Fresh from Amsterdam!
> Isn’t She lovely?


She is so lovely!


----------



## Zucnarf

Love Of My Life said:


> ^ She sure is.. enjoy!





Pokie607 said:


> She is so lovely!



thank you so much dear ladies
She will match my Orans and Kelly belt and bracelet
Now in search for etoupe!


----------



## Dididi

Thought I should share this cutie with you guys! The Carriage charm. 
Purchased in Tokyo in Sep. SA told me it can be used an a pendant with their own leather strips. But I thought it would be so much cuter as a bag charm! 

As I was shopping in Tokyu Plaza, there was this Parts Club that sells DIY jewellery parts. Found the perfect hoop to attach the charm to the bag! And it can be easily taken off without scratching the hardware.


----------



## nymeria

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4596866
> View attachment 4596865
> View attachment 4596864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waited for this combo, gold and gold
> Fresh from Amsterdam!
> Isn’t She lovely?


Absolutely wonderful- well worth waiting for! Congrats!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My twillies from Paris Sevre!! The 3 have the same pattern just different colors.


----------



## Marieline

Poohbeary said:


> RP Birkin 25 PHW


RP means rouge pivoine?


----------



## acrowcounted

Marieline said:


> RP means rouge pivoine?


Not OP but, Rose Pourpre.


----------



## Marieline

acrowcounted said:


> Not OP but, Rose Pourpre.


Thanks!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

My rouge with GHW clic clac purchased from the Athens, Greece boutique:


----------



## MR14

When Christmas comes early  B25 Rose Scheherazade with ghw!


----------



## Cool Breeze

MR14 said:


> When Christmas comes early


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

MR14 said:


> When Christmas comes early  B25 Rose Scheherazade with ghw!


STUNNING!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MR14 said:


> When Christmas comes early  B25 Rose Scheherazade with ghw!


WOWZAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! A true stunner and would be my #1 pick! Congrats and Early Merry Christmas to YOU!!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

nymeria said:


> Absolutely wonderful- well worth waiting for! Congrats!



thank you so much


----------



## MR14

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOWZAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! A true stunner and would be my #1 pick! Congrats and Early Merry Christmas to YOU!!!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MR14 said:


> When Christmas comes early  B25 Rose Scheherazade with ghw!


Absolutely stunning


----------



## Sakura198427

MR14 said:


> When Christmas comes early  B25 Rose Scheherazade with ghw!


OMG, it’s beautiful!!!  My dream bag!!!


----------



## DoggieBags

MR14 said:


> When Christmas comes early  B25 Rose Scheherazade with ghw!


Congratulations! That shade of pink looks so stunning in croc !


----------



## Cygne18

Bleu Paon ostrich Orans. I'll break them in for next spring/summer!


----------



## FashionHuntress

MR14 said:


> When Christmas comes early  B25 Rose Scheherazade with ghw!


WOOOW!!!!!


----------



## FashionHuntress

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 4596866
> View attachment 4596865
> View attachment 4596864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waited for this combo, gold and gold
> Fresh from Amsterdam!
> Isn’t She lovely?


I want this color combo too!  I have Gold PHW and now I wish I would’ve gotten GHW.


----------



## OKComputer

This little croc porosus Kelly cut in noir with ghw! I am in love!


----------



## TeeCee77

Cygne18 said:


> Bleu Paon ostrich Orans. I'll break them in for next spring/summer!
> View attachment 4597841


Perfecto


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> Perfecto


 Thank you, hon!


----------



## Cygne18

OKComputer said:


> This little croc porosus Kelly cut in noir with ghw! I am in love!


Sumptuous!!


----------



## Nerja

MR14 said:


> When Christmas comes early  B25 Rose Scheherazade with ghw!


What a glorious color!   Absolutely gorgeous! In my opinion it is the perfect color for croco!


----------



## westcoastgal

OKComputer said:


> This little croc porosus Kelly cut in noir with ghw! I am in love!


Plus your tennis bracelet! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Made my first Hermès purchase a few days ago. It was love at first sight. The box was absolutely massive lol


----------



## Chagall

OKComputer said:


> This little croc porosus Kelly cut in noir with ghw! I am in love!


Your Kelly cut and your entire outfit are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## MR14

Nerja said:


> What a glorious color!   Absolutely gorgeous! In my opinion it is the perfect color for croco!


Thank you!! She’s a stunner!


----------



## BirkinLover77

MR14 said:


> When Christmas comes early  B25 Rose Scheherazade with ghw!


Stunning!


----------



## lxrac

Kuschelnudde said:


> Made my first Hermès purchase a few days ago. It was love at first sight. The box was absolutely massive lol
> 
> View attachment 4597938
> 
> View attachment 4597939



Whats the name of this bag?


----------



## lxrac

aprilbreeze123 said:


> My latest purchase from Hermes!! Thank you for letting me share!!
> View attachment 4594746
> View attachment 4594747
> View attachment 4594748



Please tell me this is unisex, coz I will add it to my wishlist hahaha!


----------



## lxrac

Ya'll I can't handle all your gorgeous purchases! I'm just watching from alcatraz shopping ban island 
Don't forget to say hi and visit me.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

My handbag has a handbag


----------



## nymeria

OKComputer said:


> This little croc porosus Kelly cut in noir with ghw! I am in love!


Oh My!!! Perfect


----------



## nymeria

Kuschelnudde said:


> Made my first Hermès purchase a few days ago. It was love at first sight. The box was absolutely massive lol
> 
> View attachment 4597938
> 
> View attachment 4597939


It's wonderful! What a wonderful first bag- Congrats! 
How massive IS it? ( perhaps a mod shot to see how it carries).Is the inside verso to match the handles? 
How do I know this won't be your only..........


----------



## FreddieMac

lxrac said:


> Whats the name of this bag?



Not the original poster, but this is a Cityhall. Great bag, I love mine - surprisingly light and compact for a 38cm wide bag!!


----------



## lxrac

MaryAndDogs said:


> My handbag has a handbag



Omg cute, I dont see this online?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

nymeria said:


> It's wonderful! What a wonderful first bag- Congrats!
> How massive IS it? ( perhaps a mod shot to see how it carries).Is the inside verso to match the handles?
> How do I know this won't be your only..........



It probably won‘t but my account needs to recover from that financial hit first 

Here are some model shots. I‘m a pretty tall guy (almost 2m) so the bag might look bigger on smaller people. The design is actually both sleek and unique because it has two extra outer compartments for documents. I also enjoy the lock mechanism. It is a very nice bag, I was fortunate to grab the only one they had in stock in this color. They have it online with a purple/blue combo which also looks cool.


----------



## nymeria

Kuschelnudde said:


> It probably won‘t but my account needs to recover from that financial hit first
> 
> Here are some model shots. I‘m a pretty tall guy (almost 2m) so the bag might look bigger on smaller people. The design is actually both sleek and unique because it has two extra outer compartments for documents. I also enjoy the lock mechanism. It is a very nice bag, I was fortunate to grab the only one they had in stock in this color. They have it online with a purple/blue combo which also looks cool.
> 
> View attachment 4598282
> View attachment 4598281
> View attachment 4598280
> View attachment 4598279


Looks great on you! And I love these colors- great choice all around. Wear it well.


----------



## Sakura198427

My sweet SA surprised me with this little rose azalee pony today, when I went to pick up my black with GHW CDC 24 bracelet


----------



## Zucnarf

FashionHuntress said:


> I want this color combo too!  I have Gold PHW and now I wish I would’ve gotten GHW.



My first Birkin purchase was Gold with PHW but I didn’t really found myself in PHW because I like more and wear Yellow gold jewelery besides my diamond band.
And 2 months later I got offered GHW and I can’t stop looking at her
So happy with GHW!!


----------



## aprilbreeze123

lxrac said:


> Please tell me this is unisex, coz I will add it to my wishlist hahaha!


They have this style for both male and female, now you can add it to your wishlist or your cart. I bought them from their website and pick up in store. Happy shopping!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sakura198427 said:


> My sweet SA surprised me with this little rose azalee pony today, when I went to pick up my black with GHW CDC 24 bracelet
> View attachment 4598334


gahhhhhh, I want everything in this pic!!!
R U in the US? I need that pony and awaiting it's arrival hahahaha


----------



## Sakura198427

Israeli_Flava said:


> gahhhhhh, I want everything in this pic!!!
> R U in the US? I need that pony and awaiting it's arrival hahahaha


Yes, I’m on the east coast.  The all pink rodeo seems to be arriving in boutiques now, as I saw someone else posted one earlier this month.  Not sure how limited the availability is though.  Talk to your SA asap.


----------



## hephephippo

acrowcounted said:


> I’m so excited to share my new Birkin 25 (veinless!) Togo Bleu Zanzibar with PHW. I honestly never thought that I would rehome my first quota bag purchase but after never carrying my BZ B30 for two years due to size, I had to take the opportunity to essentially even-trade it for a smaller version when it presented itself. I just adore this shade of blue and I get to keep the sentimentality of my first B purchase alive! Thanks for letting me share; God bless!
> 
> View attachment 4573708
> View attachment 4573709



Beautiful and congratulations! What a great idea - is it allowed to ask how where to trade in our beloved H bags? I'm not the type who would sell (too much risk) but a trade sounds lovely to me.


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

Sakura198427 said:


> My sweet SA surprised me with this little rose azalee pony today, when I went to pick up my black with GHW CDC 24 bracelet
> View attachment 4598334


Love love love your purchases, especially that pink rodeo! Wish I was able to get a hold of one but so far my SA said they haven’t seen it yet


----------



## Jazzie123

New addition to the family:
K28 sellier etoupe with ghw

I already have a K32 retourne gold togo with phw and a vintage K32 sellier in black box with ghw, so I think my collection of K’s is now complete ❤️


----------



## JA_UK

Picked up a few things from my little jaunt to Germany


----------



## angelicskater16

My SA called me and offered me this cute bag that was on my wishlist. Needless to say I told him YES and booked my flight to Vegas . My Vert Bosphore kelly pochette with gold hardware.


----------



## lxrac

Has anyone in here gotten a K35 recently? I heard from my SA that they are very rare this year. I'm starting to want to add it on my wishlist. Any thoughts suggestions comments?


----------



## boo1689




----------



## DoggieBags

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 4599706


Such a pretty picture with the flowers. What color is your Roulis? Love that yellow!


----------



## boo1689

DoggieBags said:


> Such a pretty picture with the flowers. What color is your Roulis? Love that yellow!


Thanks Dear~ Ms mini Roulis is Lime~~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jazzie123 said:


> New addition to the family:
> K28 sellier etoupe with ghw
> 
> I already have a K32 retourne gold togo with phw and a vintage K32 sellier in black box with ghw, so I think my collection of K’s is now complete ❤️


I can't believe I am saying this... forever I have not been fond of this color but recently I have fallen for etoupe. The color looks amazing in epsom sellier! Maybe it's also the contrast stitching? Anyway, huge congrats dear!


----------



## Bag Madam

I posted the Kona twilly a couple of pages back. Here it is with my birthday/Christmas gift from my hubby.  A '95 B30 in Marron D'Inde (natural light makes it look more gold but when it is next to my gold K35, there is a difference). I was told the leather is Gulliver but I'm second guessing that one. I did post on the "Please help identify leather, color and design" #1239 board so I'm not asking here. It will be heading off to the spa for some much needed cleaning, conditioning and TLC on the bottom corners that are worn down.


----------



## peonies13

I made my first ever H in-store purchase week before last (posted in the Ode to Evie thread as well so sorry if you're seeing this twice!) Love her! My new Noir Clemence GHW Evelyne TPM with a matching pair of Bastia/Calvi in Vert Amande with Gris Perle interior


----------



## nymeria

peonies13 said:


> I made my first ever H in-store purchase week before last (posted in the Ode to Evie thread as well so sorry if you're seeing this twice!) Love her! My new Noir Clemence GHW Evelyne TPM with a matching pair of Bastia/Calvi in Vert Amande with Gris Perle interior
> 
> View attachment 4600149
> View attachment 4600150


Gorgeous AND practical!! Enjoy!


----------



## victoroliveira

lxrac said:


> Has anyone in here gotten a K35 recently? I heard from my SA that they are very rare this year. I'm starting to want to add it on my wishlist. Any thoughts suggestions comments?


the biggest size i got offered was a 32  and totally off my specs. looking for a 35 or 40.. and for the first time considering the reseller route.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Kuschelnudde said:


> Made my first Hermès purchase a few days ago. It was love at first sight. The box was absolutely massive lol
> 
> View attachment 4597938
> 
> View attachment 4597939


I love this bag and keep trying to get my DH to buy it!


----------



## momasaurus

Bag Madam said:


> I posted the Kona twilly a couple of pages back. Here it is with my birthday/Christmas gift from my hubby.  A '95 B30 in Marron D'Inde (natural light makes it look more gold but when it is next to my gold K35, there is a difference). I was told the leather is Gulliver but I'm second guessing that one. I did post on the "Please help identify leather, color and design" #1239 board so I'm not asking here. It will be heading off to the spa for some much needed cleaning, conditioning and TLC on the bottom corners that are worn down.



Great bag!!! Happy birthday, but you do still need a Christmas present, right?


----------



## momasaurus

peonies13 said:


> I made my first ever H in-store purchase week before last (posted in the Ode to Evie thread as well so sorry if you're seeing this twice!) Love her! My new Noir Clemence GHW Evelyne TPM with a matching pair of Bastia/Calvi in Vert Amande with Gris Perle interior
> 
> View attachment 4600149
> View attachment 4600150


Congrats! I love vert amande, and have not seen these beauties with the GP interior. WANT!


----------



## lxrac

victoroliveira said:


> the biggest size i got offered was a 32  and totally off my specs. looking for a 35 or 40.. and for the first time considering the reseller route.



hey, I am also starting to go the reseller route for the k35, there's ample out there and some are priced cheaper! there's nothing wrong with buying preloved. 9 other brand bags that I own are pre-loved got them for a great price!
I'm wanting a K35 retourne chocolat or bleu nuit or etain or black but in palladium hardware only.


----------



## lxrac

peonies13 said:


> I made my first ever H in-store purchase week before last (posted in the Ode to Evie thread as well so sorry if you're seeing this twice!) Love her! My new Noir Clemence GHW Evelyne TPM with a matching pair of Bastia/Calvi in Vert Amande with Gris Perle interior
> 
> View attachment 4600149
> View attachment 4600150



my question is....what camera did you use?


----------



## Bag Madam

momasaurus said:


> Great bag!!! Happy birthday, but you do still need a Christmas present, right?


Thank you! Well, we got gypped big time on another bag that never arrived from the UK, so I'm not pushing my luck. He told me on my birthday to get one. I thought he lost his mind after what happened to us in July. LOL. So we both thought this was cute and a little spa TLC would make her look all snazzy again. The missing in action bag was supposed to be my 30th wedding anniversary present. A So Black Birkin 35. If there is a board about being the victim of thievery, trust me, our story would be on it.


----------



## victoroliveira

lxrac said:


> hey, I am also starting to go the reseller route for the k35, there's ample out there and some are priced cheaper! there's nothing wrong with buying preloved. 9 other brand bags that I own are pre-loved got them for a great price!
> I'm wanting a K35 retourne chocolat or bleu nuit or etain or black but in palladium hardware only.


I know! I already have a few preloved from other brands, some one of them was still in the box. 
I mentioned the reseller route because I always had a great relation with my SA. The stock here in Brazil is very low and I never had a "problem" getting the goods I wanted, but for this kelly seems like impossible to get it.


----------



## scndlslv

In Paris and got lucky at George V where I got a black B35 Togo GHW and at FSH where I found the Jungle Love shawl, an O’Kelly brace, rainbow H and sangles charniere bracelets. I’m good until next year.


----------



## LVjudy

scndlslv said:


> In Paris and got lucky at George V where I got a black B35 Togo GHW and at FSH where I found the Jungle Love shawl, an O’Kelly brace, rainbow H and sangles charniere bracelets. I’m good until next year.
> 
> View attachment 4600561
> 
> View attachment 4600560
> 
> View attachment 4600562
> 
> View attachment 4600563
> 
> View attachment 4600566
> 
> View attachment 4600567


Amazing haul!!! Enjoy all your new goodies


----------



## peonies13

nymeria said:


> Gorgeous AND practical!! Enjoy!


 Thank you! I'm so crazy about the TPM already! It's a tad smaller than I imagined but I just downsized everything I carry to make it fit! I have a new tiny ultra-flat Celine wallet (the "vertical card holder" that slips in just completely perfectly  



momasaurus said:


> Congrats! I love vert amande, and have not seen these beauties with the GP interior. WANT!


 I know right!? The GP interior was a compromise for me since bastia/calvi don't exist in fully GP and Dogon card holder (which does come in GP) wasn't right for me. While I wasn't in love with vert amande originally, I am crazy about it now. It's a really elegant combo. They're not online right now but the USA h.com had both bastia/calvi in the VA/GP cw for months... I bet if you look online in the coming month or two they'll pop back up. 



lxrac said:


> my question is....what camera did you use?


 Aw thanks - I used my iPhone and took the opportunity with some really pretty morning light streaming across my dining room table! I should say though, caveat: I am a professional photographer


----------



## peonies13

Bag Madam said:


> I posted the Kona twilly a couple of pages back. Here it is with my birthday/Christmas gift from my hubby.  A '95 B30 in Marron D'Inde (natural light makes it look more gold but when it is next to my gold K35, there is a difference). I was told the leather is Gulliver but I'm second guessing that one. I did post on the "Please help identify leather, color and design" #1239 board so I'm not asking here. It will be heading off to the spa for some much needed cleaning, conditioning and TLC on the bottom corners that are worn down.



So stunning! You may have just converted me to finally wanting a B


----------



## Bag Madam

peonies13 said:


> So stunning! You may have just converted me to finally wanting a B


Woohoo!


----------



## FreddieMac

lxrac said:


> hey, I am also starting to go the reseller route for the k35, there's ample out there and some are priced cheaper! there's nothing wrong with buying preloved. 9 other brand bags that I own are pre-loved got them for a great price!
> I'm wanting a K35 retourne chocolat or bleu nuit or etain or black but in palladium hardware only.





victoroliveira said:


> I know! I already have a few preloved from other brands, some one of them was still in the box.
> I mentioned the reseller route because I always had a great relation with my SA. The stock here in Brazil is very low and I never had a "problem" getting the goods I wanted, but for this kelly seems like impossible to get it.



As I understand it, SM's are ordering less of the larger sizes as the majority of the clientele are currently interested in mini bags. If you really want something larger it may be worth asking if your SM can submit a Podium Order with you in mind for the size, hardware and colour range you are interested in.

Based on the next Podium this would mean a bag available in store for FW20 season, but at least it would be a bag.

Alternatively, as you say, second hand is a great opportunity whilst the market is 'down' on big bags!


----------



## peonies13

Bag Madam said:


> Woohoo!


May I ask, where did you find it and how did you "vet" that the wear would be fixable via spa? Do you have experience with spa?


----------



## lxrac

victoroliveira said:


> I know! I already have a few preloved from other brands, some one of them was still in the box.
> I mentioned the reseller route because I always had a great relation with my SA. The stock here in Brazil is very low and I never had a "problem" getting the goods I wanted, but for this kelly seems like impossible to get it.



Good luck to both of us then. I guess the big Kellies aren't manufactured since its the era of the mini bags


----------



## Love Of My Life

Not an H in store purchase, but a refillable leather purse atomizer in Grenade
Past seasons colors are really hard to come by so I was delighted to find this 
as in addition to fragrance I use these for face mists


----------



## Hermeaddict

She is here! Mini Lindy deep blue clemence gold hardware!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermeaddict said:


> She is here! Mini Lindy deep blue clemence gold hardware!



This color is divine
Enjoy


----------



## Hermeaddict

Love Of My Life said:


> This color is divine
> Enjoy


Thank you!


----------



## Bag Madam

peonies13 said:


> May I ask, where did you find it and how did you "vet" that the wear would be fixable via spa? Do you have experience with spa?


I'll DM since this isn't a chat thread and I don't want to get reprimanded. LOL.


----------



## Pokie607

Hermeaddict said:


> She is here! Mini Lindy deep blue clemence gold hardware!


Beautiful combination!!!


----------



## crazylvgirl

My very 1st B30 in trench in togo GHW!


----------



## crazylvgirl




----------



## ayc

crazylvgirl said:


> View attachment 4601226


Gorgeous!  congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

crazylvgirl said:


> View attachment 4601226


I love Trench!!! I have a C24 with RGHW and it is one of those colors that goes with absolutely ANY outfit!!! Congrats dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

scndlslv said:


> In Paris and got lucky at George V where I got a black B35 Togo GHW and at FSH where I found the Jungle Love shawl, an O’Kelly brace, rainbow H and sangles charniere bracelets. I’m good until next year.
> 
> View attachment 4600561
> 
> View attachment 4600560
> 
> View attachment 4600562
> 
> View attachment 4600563
> 
> View attachment 4600566
> 
> View attachment 4600567


Ohhhh all so wonderful and special from Paris!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermeaddict said:


> She is here! Mini Lindy deep blue clemence gold hardware!


Ohhhh I'm crushing on this color!!! Looks fab dear CONGRATS on this lil baby!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Bag Madam said:


> Thank you! Well, we got gypped big time on another bag that never arrived from the UK, so I'm not pushing my luck. He told me on my birthday to get one. I thought he lost his mind after what happened to us in July. LOL. So we both thought this was cute and a little spa TLC would make her look all snazzy again. The missing in action bag was supposed to be my 30th wedding anniversary present. A So Black Birkin 35. If there is a board about being the victim of thievery, trust me, our story would be on it.


So sorry to read this! ARGH. I hope something unexpectedly wonderful happens to you, to make up for this loss.


----------



## scndlslv

LVjudy said:


> Amazing haul!!! Enjoy all your new goodies





Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh all so wonderful and special from Paris!!! Congrats!!!


Thank you so much. There’s nothing better than shopping in Paris.


----------



## momasaurus

peonies13 said:


> Thank you! I'm so crazy about the TPM already! It's a tad smaller than I imagined but I just downsized everything I carry to make it fit! I have a new tiny ultra-flat Celine wallet (the "vertical card holder" that slips in just completely perfectly
> 
> I know right!? The GP interior was a compromise for me since bastia/calvi don't exist in fully GP and Dogon card holder (which does come in GP) wasn't right for me. While I wasn't in love with vert amande originally, I am crazy about it now. It's a really elegant combo. They're not online right now but the USA h.com had both bastia/calvi in the VA/GP cw for months... I bet if you look online in the coming month or two they'll pop back up.
> 
> Aw thanks - I used my iPhone and took the opportunity with some really pretty morning light streaming across my dining room table! I should say though, caveat: I am a professional photographer


I went to the website right away, LOL. I hope they come back, or better yet - maybe I'll find this color combo in the boutiques!


----------



## Chagall

crazylvgirl said:


> View attachment 4601226


Absolutely beautiful. Love the colour trench. A neutral that goes with everything.


----------



## Hermeaddict

crazylvgirl said:


> View attachment 4601226


Trench!!! She is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## louise_elouise

crazylvgirl said:


> View attachment 4601226


omg so jealous.  is trench back???


----------



## Bag Madam

momasaurus said:


> So sorry to read this! ARGH. I hope something unexpectedly wonderful happens to you, to make up for this loss.


Let's just say the agency we reported to overseas is useless. They work with the police but aren't the police. Ridiculous. So now our bank is trying their hardest to get things moving on a different platform. I refuse to give up.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My wallet I got from Frankfurt airport, and the other 2 from Portugal!!


----------



## akakai

Just got the vauban hat in black wool and 24 CDC in GHW and Deep Blue


----------



## Hermeaddict

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh I'm crushing on this color!!! Looks fab dear CONGRATS on this lil baby!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My wallet I got from Frankfurt airport, and the other 2 from Portugal!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4601458
> View attachment 4601459
> View attachment 4601460


Ooooh, what's the inside of the Silk'in like?


----------



## crazylvgirl

louise_elouise said:


> omg so jealous.  is trench back???


I actually got her pre-loved! In excellent condition, all the seal was still on it!! And I couldn't pass on the colour!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

scndlslv said:


> In Paris and got lucky at George V where I got a black B35 Togo GHW and at FSH where I found the Jungle Love shawl, an O’Kelly brace, rainbow H and sangles charniere bracelets. I’m good until next year.
> 
> View attachment 4600561
> 
> View attachment 4600560
> 
> View attachment 4600562
> 
> View attachment 4600563
> 
> View attachment 4600566
> 
> View attachment 4600567


Beautiful goodies !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermeaddict said:


> She is here! Mini Lindy deep blue clemence gold hardware!


Congrats !! They are all so pretty !! Now I can't tell which color I want.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

ajaxbreaker said:


> Ooooh, what's the inside of the Silk'in like?


It's in blue!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My very first oran sandals, in gold; a pink hermes circus bolide case; 2 passport cases in rouge de couer and mauve sylvestre, and a special card case (I dont know what the name is). I got them all in Paris Hermes Sevres.


----------



## FashionHuntress

Zucnarf said:


> My first Birkin purchase was Gold with PHW but I didn’t really found myself in PHW because I like more and wear Yellow gold jewelery besides my diamond band.
> And 2 months later I got offered GHW and I can’t stop looking at her
> So happy with GHW!!


My first Birkin was Gold PHW too.  I LOVED it at first as I didn’t wear gold jewelry at all.  Then one day it clicked and then I started obsessing over GHW.  Not can’t imagine getting another bag with PHW.  My SA says I should keep it because it’s a waste to get another bag because of hardware. She said at least you will have one with PHW. I struggle with keeping it or replacing it.


----------



## eckw

Stressful work week so dropped by to see my SA for a pick-me-up.




Spent a happy couple of hours trying on things and as always, came away with a bit more than expected: black jumping boots, large dragon flash losange, gris perle loop grand pendant and the new shopping bag charm.


----------



## momasaurus

MrsMBunboxing said:


> It's in blue!!


Great colors! What part of it is barenia?


----------



## Meta

momasaurus said:


> Great colors! What part of it is barenia?


The zipper tabs for Silk-In are now in Barenia.


----------



## Hermeaddict

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats !! They are all so pretty !! Now I can't tell which color I want.


Thank you! Go for it! Cannot wait to see what color you decide on!


----------



## ILQA

lxrac said:


> Has anyone in here gotten a K35 recently? I heard from my SA that they are very rare this year. I'm starting to want to add it on my wishlist. Any thoughts suggestions comments?


Hi lxrac, I bought a K35 togo vert amande GHW 3 weeks ago in a store in France. There was one with PHW as well, and I think a gris tourterelle PHW . I don't know if that helps.


----------



## lxrac

ILQA said:


> Hi lxrac, I bought a K35 togo vert amande GHW 3 weeks ago in a store in France. There was one with PHW as well, and I think a gris tourterelle PHW . I don't know if that helps.



Oh nice! you got a vert amande? You better share some pics! 
Thanks for the info


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

momasaurus said:


> Great colors! What part of it is barenia?


It's the little piece of leather attached to the zipper.


----------



## Zucnarf

FashionHuntress said:


> My first Birkin was Gold PHW too.  I LOVED it at first as I didn’t wear gold jewelry at all.  Then one day it clicked and then I started obsessing over GHW.  Not can’t imagine getting another bag with PHW.  My SA says I should keep it because it’s a waste to get another bag because of hardware. She said at least you will have one with PHW. I struggle with keeping it or replacing it.



I think that my only bag with shw is Chanel flap.
I just adore ghw on bags.
If you don’t enjoy her like you do others, sell it and buy something you will love way more.
After my 1st Birkin, my opinion was that Hermes is maybe not for me, I thought that it looks to plain and boring, I just didn’t understand what is so special about them, but the only problem was platinum hardware and after GHW I changed my mind. I am so happy that I didn’t give up after 1st one.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

crazylvgirl said:


> View attachment 4601226



Super cute bag! Looks so summerly and fun! Congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

Meta said:


> The zipper tabs for Silk-In are now in Barenia.


Aha! Thanks. But not the inside zipper...?


----------



## ajaxbreaker

momasaurus said:


> Aha! Thanks. But not the inside zipper...?


The inside zipper doesn't have a leather pull tab.


----------



## MHLee

Latest purchase - A much-needed wallet: Passant


----------



## diane278

A couple of losange scarves.....
One to go with my Octogone and one to wear with black bags ...


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> A couple of losange scarves.....
> One to go with my Octogone and one to wear with black bags ...
> View attachment 4603156


I love the way you present them


----------



## mgwonline

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh pretty! Is that anenome?


it is! Totally not the color I went in for but I really love it!


----------



## Bag Madam

Arrived today. Pre-Loved excellent condition Graff Twilly modeled by Miss Mouse on her favorite office chair/towel. LOL.


----------



## littleblackbag

JA_UK said:


> Picked up a few things from my little jaunt to Germany
> View attachment 4599052
> View attachment 4599053
> View attachment 4599054


Love the tigers!


----------



## littleblackbag

peonies13 said:


> I made my first ever H in-store purchase week before last (posted in the Ode to Evie thread as well so sorry if you're seeing this twice!) Love her! My new Noir Clemence GHW Evelyne TPM with a matching pair of Bastia/Calvi in Vert Amande with Gris Perle interior
> 
> View attachment 4600149
> View attachment 4600150


Fabulous first purchases. I'd quite like everything in your pics!


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> I love the way you present them


Thank you! I think I’ve found the style that works best for me. (My Buddha is very relaxed when I dress him up....just as you’d expect a Buddha to be!)


----------



## nicole0612

diane278 said:


> A couple of losange scarves.....
> One to go with my Octogone and one to wear with black bags ...
> View attachment 4603156



Wonderful choices! Can I ask the name of the dark toned scarf?


----------



## diane278

nicole0612 said:


> Wonderful choices! Can I ask the name of the dark toned scarf?


I’m very happy with both of these. Previously, I found stickers on scarf labels with names, or names on my receipts, but not this time. I’m guessing that it’s style #H433407T  Color 12   (I’m pretty new to H scarves....do they always have names?)
I hope this helps...


----------



## dublineuse

diane278 said:


> I’m very happy with both of these. Previously, I found stickers on scarf labels with names, or names on my receipts, but not this time. I’m guessing that it’s style #H433407T  Color 12   (I’m pretty new to H scarves....do they always have names?)
> I hope this helps...
> View attachment 4604077


The design is Dragon Flash isn’t it?


----------



## Angelian

nicole0612 said:


> Wonderful choices! Can I ask the name of the dark toned scarf?





diane278 said:


> I’m very happy with both of these. Previously, I found stickers on scarf labels with names, or names on my receipts, but not this time. I’m guessing that it’s style #H433407T  Color 12   (I’m pretty new to H scarves....do they always have names?)
> I hope this helps...
> View attachment 4604077





dublineuse said:


> The design is Dragon Flash isn’t it?



Yes it’s Dragon Flash by Daiske Nomura, a losange from the men’s collection, current season.


----------



## diane278

dublineuse said:


> The design is Dragon Flash isn’t it?





Angelian said:


> Yes it’s Dragon Flash by Daiske Nomura, a losange from the men’s collection, current season.


Thank you! I have a lot to learn.  All my losanges are the large size, as that’s what works best for me because of the way I tie them. I thought all losanges were from the men’s collection, but I just checked the website and the medium ones seem to be part of the women’s collection.  Am I wrong on this?


----------



## Angelian

diane278 said:


> Thank you! I have a lot to learn.  All my losanges are the large size, as that’s what works best for me because of the way I tie them. I thought all losanges were from the men’s collection, but I just checked the website and the medium ones seem to be part of the women’s collection.  Am I wrong on this?



You’re welcome! No you are correct. The medium losanges for women are IMO too small and they should change them to the large sizes, don’t think they are selling that well. Sorry, back to topic.
Congrats on your wonderful new additions!


----------



## Anne71

MrChris said:


> My new Toolbox ring - finding the right size was a bit of a mission but I'm glad to have found it while travelling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4547444


Stunning! How is the sizing for the toolbox rings? I've been look at Hermes rings (men's and women's) but am sure of the sizing. Thanks!


----------



## scndlslv

On my way out of Paris I got a lil something for the road at CDG.


----------



## nicole0612

diane278 said:


> I’m very happy with both of these. Previously, I found stickers on scarf labels with names, or names on my receipts, but not this time. I’m guessing that it’s style #H433407T  Color 12   (I’m pretty new to H scarves....do they always have names?)
> I hope this helps...
> View attachment 4604077





dublineuse said:


> The design is Dragon Flash isn’t it?





Angelian said:


> Yes it’s Dragon Flash by Daiske Nomura, a losange from the men’s collection, current season.





Angelian said:


> You’re welcome! No you are correct. The medium losanges for women are IMO too small and they should change them to the large sizes, don’t think they are selling that well. Sorry, back to topic.
> Congrats on your wonderful new additions!



Thank you!!
I was wondering if it was by Daisuke Nomura, I have all of his designs!! Thank you dublineuse, angelian and Diane! Somehow this one slipped under the radar for me, maybe it’s because I’m eight months pregnant and trying to avoid buying clothing items and accessories until I am human sized again! Diane, I think this may be the tag for the other losange, but since I have the name my SA can track it down for me (I only say that because of the orange on the color way list on your receipt, and the other losange is trimmed in orange). Just FYI in case you were curious for your future reference, I now know everything I need to purchase! Angelian, I totally agree with you about the sizing! Back to topic, hopefully I will be posting this losange in this thread soon [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Nerja

About three weeks ago I posted on the bag offers thread that I was offered a B30 ostrich bluet.  Picked her up the day before Thanksgiving !  So thankful for my amazing SS making my dreams come true!


----------



## tlamdang08

Leosquare Blanket/Gris
I’ve been looking for a blanket that slim but warmth, and eye-catching. Finally, I found my favorite.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ayc

Nerja said:


> About three weeks ago I posted on the bag offers thread that I was offered a B30 ostrich bluet.  Picked her up the day before Thanksgiving !  So thankful for my amazing SS making my dreams come true!
> View attachment 4604560


Gorgeous! congrats!!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> About three weeks ago I posted on the bag offers thread that I was offered a B30 ostrich bluet.  Picked her up the day before Thanksgiving !  So thankful for my amazing SS making my dreams come true!
> View attachment 4604560


It's stunning, my dear Nerja!!  I'm so happy for you!! Huge congratulations!!


----------



## momasaurus

Nerja said:


> About three weeks ago I posted on the bag offers thread that I was offered a B30 ostrich bluet.  Picked her up the day before Thanksgiving !  So thankful for my amazing SS making my dreams come true!
> View attachment 4604560


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Nerja

ayc said:


> Gorgeous! congrats!!



Thank you so much @ayc . The bluet color is truly amazing!  



crisbac said:


> It's stunning, my dear Nerja!!  I'm so happy for you!! Huge congratulations!!



Dear @crisbac thank you very much!  I still cannot believe she’s mine. 



momasaurus said:


> Gorgeous!!



thank you so much @momasaurus


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nerja said:


> About three weeks ago I posted on the bag offers thread that I was offered a B30 ostrich bluet.  Picked her up the day before Thanksgiving !  So thankful for my amazing SS making my dreams come true!
> View attachment 4604560



No need to feel "blue" about this bag.. Divine!!


----------



## crisbac

From my latest vacation... Jungle Love Rainbow scarf 90 from Milan.  Kelly Calèche eau de parfum 10ml x 3 and 100ml. 


Clic H in Marron Glacé from Rome.  I was in doubt when my lovely SA showed it to me in Buenos Aires and then I regretted not to have taken it home.  


And Étoupe Citizen Twill cardholder (so practical!) from the Fiumicino Airport boutique.  


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I guess it’s a bag you all


----------



## GoldFish8

MaryAndDogs said:


> I guess it’s a bag you all


Oooh can’t wait! But also.. what is the color of your B? Love how dark blue it is.


----------



## snibor

Nerja said:


> About three weeks ago I posted on the bag offers thread that I was offered a B30 ostrich bluet.  Picked her up the day before Thanksgiving !  So thankful for my amazing SS making my dreams come true!
> View attachment 4604560


I just stopped by to say WOW.  Gorgeous. Congrats!  What a special piece.


----------



## nymeria

Nerja said:


> About three weeks ago I posted on the bag offers thread that I was offered a B30 ostrich bluet.  Picked her up the day before Thanksgiving !  So thankful for my amazing SS making my dreams come true!
> View attachment 4604560


Absolutely stunning!  Congrats and wear it well


----------



## scndlslv

Nerja said:


> About three weeks ago I posted on the bag offers thread that I was offered a B30 ostrich bluet.  Picked her up the day before Thanksgiving !  So thankful for my amazing SS making my dreams come true!
> View attachment 4604560


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got all these exclusive to Lisbon only Petit H . They're the symbols of Lisbon, the Rabelo boat,  the Azulejo tiles, and the Cittern (fado guitar).


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> From my latest vacation... Jungle Love Rainbow scarf 90 from Milan.  Kelly Calèche eau de parfum 10ml x 3 and 100ml.
> View attachment 4605069
> 
> Clic H in Marron Glacé from Rome.  I was in doubt when my lovely SA showed it to me in Buenos Aires and then I regretted not to have taken it home.
> View attachment 4605071
> 
> And Étoupe Citizen Twill cardholder (so practical!) from the Fiumicino Airport boutique.
> View attachment 4605072
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Beautiful haul my dear @crisbac !  Everything is lovely!  That clic H in Marron glacé is dreamy!


----------



## Nerja

Love Of My Life said:


> No need to feel "blue" about this bag.. Divine!!



hahaha!  Too true that!  My SS said that in her opinion this is the prettiest blue for ostrich and I must agree!  Thank you so much @Love Of My Life !



snibor said:


> I just stopped by to say WOW.  Gorgeous. Congrats!  What a special piece.



thank you so much @snibor ! 



nymeria said:


> Absolutely stunning!  Congrats and wear it well



thank you so much dear @nymeria!  I took her out for a spin at Thanksgiving dinner and haven’t stopped since! 



scndlslv said:


> Simply gorgeous!



Dear @scndlslv thank you so much!


----------



## Langlang1001

Rose Tyrien Ostrich K28! Love it!


----------



## Phoenix123

Langlang1001 said:


> Rose Tyrien Ostrich K28! Love it!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Langlang1001 said:


> Rose Tyrien Ostrich K28! Love it!



Super pretty!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

GoldFish8 said:


> But also.. what is the color of your B? Love how dark blue it is.



You"re right. This one is Blue Saphire. Fabulous color.  I wear it much more than the black one.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Nerja said:


> About three weeks ago I posted on the bag offers thread that I was offered a B30 ostrich bluet.  Picked her up the day before Thanksgiving !  So thankful for my amazing SS making my dreams come true!
> View attachment 4604560



Looks amazing! GHW makes it pop! You really got lucky. Congrats!


----------



## peonies13

littleblackbag said:


> Fabulous first purchases. I'd quite like everything in your pics!



Thank you!!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> From my latest vacation... Jungle Love Rainbow scarf 90 from Milan.  Kelly Calèche eau de parfum 10ml x 3 and 100ml.
> View attachment 4605069
> 
> Clic H in Marron Glacé from Rome.  I was in doubt when my lovely SA showed it to me in Buenos Aires and then I regretted not to have taken it home.
> View attachment 4605071
> 
> And Étoupe Citizen Twill cardholder (so practical!) from the Fiumicino Airport boutique.
> View attachment 4605072
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Wonderful treasures you found in the beautiful Italy my dearest @crisbac  I can’t wait to see them my lovely friend! Bisous!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Beautiful haul my dear @crisbac !  Everything is lovely!  That clic H in Marron glacé is dreamy!


Thank you so much, my dear Nerja!  I'm so happy I could get Marron Glacé! 


PetiteParisChic said:


> Wonderful treasures you found in the beautiful Italy my dearest @crisbac  I can’t wait to see them my lovely friend! Bisous!


Thank you very much, my dear friend PetiteParisChic!  I was surprised Marron Glacé was in stock in Rome! We must get together soon!


----------



## lulilu

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got all these exclusive to Lisbon only Petit H . They're the symbols of Lisbon, the Rabelo boat,  the Azulejo tiles, and the Cittern (fado guitar).



How do you plan to use all of these beauties?


----------



## Nerja

MaryAndDogs said:


> Looks amazing! GHW makes it pop! You really got lucky. Congrats!


Thank you so much @MaryAndDogs !  It’s actually PHW (yellow lighting in my daughters apt). But that blue is incredible!


----------



## Love Of My Life

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got all these exclusive to Lisbon only Petit H . They're the symbols of Lisbon, the Rabelo boat,  the Azulejo tiles, and the Cittern (fado guitar).



These are fun!! ENjoy


----------



## Rhl2987

Langlang1001 said:


> Rose Tyrien Ostrich K28! Love it!


May I ask what twilly that is? Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Nerja said:


> Thank you so much @MaryAndDogs !  It’s actually PHW (yellow lighting in my daughters apt). But that blue is incredible!


You could have fooled me. But the blue is just...breathtaking! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Pics coming as I did a charge send, but I purchased an Evelyne TPM in Cuivre (a color I had never seen and was very nice in person!) with ghw and an Evelyne PM in Gris Perle with palladium. 

A big day at H for me after a bit of a break! My last purchase was an Evelyne PM in Rose Extreme back in March.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

pasdedeux1 said:


> Pics coming as I did a charge send, but I purchased an Evelyne TPM in Cuivre (a color I had never seen and was very nice in person!) with ghw and an Evelyne PM in Gris Perle with palladium.
> 
> A big day at H for me after a bit of a break! My last purchase was an Evelyne PM in Rose Extreme back in March.



I love cuivre!  I can’t wait to see it!!


----------



## GoldFish8

MaryAndDogs said:


> You"re right. This one is Blue Saphire. Fabulous color.  I wear it much more than the black one.


Oooh! This is at the very top of my list when the day comes for my first exotic. Glad to know you use this color more than the black, since black is my first love. Just figured I’d want a color in an exotic skin


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

lulilu said:


> How do you plan to use all of these beauties?


Lol.  I don't know.  I'll figure it out.  Maybe attach them to all my bags.


----------



## Phiona88

My lil orange bag charm arrived today! It’s the cutest thing ever!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

GoldFish8 said:


> Oooh! This is at the very top of my list when the day comes for my first exotic. Glad to know you use this color more than the black, since black is my first love. Just figured I’d want a color in an exotic skin



It"s inky dark blue, which turns Prussian blue in the sun. I love that color. Even though black handbags are really great for this climate, the Sapphire Blue is probably the best black alternative I have ever seen (and I have Blue Elecrtrique as well as Gris Etain). It"s just like having a sapphire ring. Not quite the Onyx color but hey, it"s dark, deep and gorgeous


----------



## Bentley143

Got these booties last week


----------



## MotoChiq

Love my two new Roo charms


----------



## leechiyong

Picked up the Rooroo pouch:


----------



## Phiona88

leechiyong said:


> Picked up the Rooroo pouch:
> View attachment 4607062



I’ve been contemplating buying this pouch. Do you know if it comes in other color ways? Also, do you think it’s good as a little cosmetic pouch to hold lipsticks etc?


----------



## leechiyong

Phiona88 said:


> I’ve been contemplating buying this pouch. Do you know if it comes in other color ways? Also, do you think it’s good as a little cosmetic pouch to hold lipsticks etc?


When I asked about other colorways, I was told this was the only one available.  I'm not sure how little you're looking for, it's over 8 inches long and I'm planning on using it as a clutch, but I think it would make a good cosmetic pouch as well.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Thanks to my lovely SA, get this cutie for me. Kelly 25 black with gold hardware.


Side by side with my 25 black Birkin touch. Just love them.


----------



## Phiona88

lovelyhongbao said:


> Thanks to my lovely SA, get this cutie for me. Kelly 25 black with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4607113
> 
> Side by side with my 25 black Birmingham touch. Just love them.
> View attachment 4607114



Such gorgeous bags!


----------



## peonies13

pasdedeux1 said:


> Pics coming as I did a charge send, but I purchased an Evelyne TPM in Cuivre (a color I had never seen and was very nice in person!) with ghw and an Evelyne PM in Gris Perle with palladium.
> 
> A big day at H for me after a bit of a break! My last purchase was an Evelyne PM in Rose Extreme back in March.



Can’t wait to see photos!


----------



## Chl2015

Nov small purchases of twilly and a 90 scarf from the airport!


----------



## xiaoxiao

lovelyhongbao said:


> Thanks to my lovely SA, get this cutie for me. Kelly 25 black with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4607113
> 
> Side by side with my 25 black Birkin touch. Just love them.
> View attachment 4607114




Such a nice pairing!!


----------



## paula24jen

yippee, seriously can’t believe I am the lucky owner of this K32 vert cypresse, even the men in my office cooed over it  I went in to store to buy DH some fragrance, got chatting about which bag I might like next and was offered this, and thought “do you know who’d LOVE this for Christmas? Me!!!”

Seriously on Ban Island now!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chl2015 said:


> Nov small purchases of twilly and a 90 scarf from the airport!


Such awesome pairings dear! Is your bag rouge pivoine??  it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lovelyhongbao said:


> Thanks to my lovely SA, get this cutie for me. Kelly 25 black with gold hardware.
> View attachment 4607113
> 
> Side by side with my 25 black Birkin touch. Just love them.
> View attachment 4607114


Congrats!!! The real dynamic duo! POW!


----------



## Chl2015

Israeli_Flava said:


> Such awesome pairings dear! Is your bag rouge pivoine??  it!


Yes, it’s pivione


----------



## Israeli_Flava

#newin
My obsession with Black On Black continues... now with the SO Black H buckle
and bonus is I got togo etain on the other side to match my B25 etain togo yay!


----------



## Phiona88

Israeli_Flava said:


> #newin
> My obsession with Black On Black continues... now with the SO Black H buckle
> and bonus is I got togo etain on the other side to match my B25 etain togo yay!



I LOVE anything that is black on black - this belt is STUNNING!


----------



## momoc

Israeli_Flava said:


> #newin
> My obsession with Black On Black continues... now with the SO Black H buckle
> and bonus is I got togo etain on the other side to match my B25 etain togo yay!



OMG this is way too pretty!! It’s one of those times where I see something and immediately go “WANT”  I know you will totally rock this!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Israeli_Flava said:


> #newin
> My obsession with Black On Black continues... now with the SO Black H buckle
> and bonus is I got togo etain on the other side to match my B25 etain togo yay!


Super cool! Which width is this? 24mm?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> Super cool! Which width is this? 24mm?


 nope 32.


Phiona88 said:


> I LOVE anything that is black on black - this belt is STUNNING!


 Thank you!!!



momoc said:


> OMG this is way too pretty!! It’s one of those times where I see something and immediately go “WANT”  I know you will totally rock this!!


thank you dear! And yes! That is exactly what happened to me and here she is! Hahahhh that has been happening a little too often when I scroll through Instagram!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Chl2015 said:


> Nov small purchases of twilly and a 90 scarf from the airport!


That purple/green Panopiie grabs me every time I see a picture of it....I hope you love it!


----------



## nymeria

paula24jen said:


> View attachment 4607445
> 
> yippee, seriously can’t believe I am the lucky owner of this K32 vert cypresse, even the men in my office cooed over it  I went in to store to buy DH some fragrance, got chatting about which bag I might like next and was offered this, and thought “do you know who’d LOVE this for Christmas? Me!!!”
> 
> Seriously on Ban Island now!


That's the best- when its a total surprise to everyone ( including you!!) It's gorgeous- wear it well


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> #newin
> My obsession with Black On Black continues... now with the SO Black H buckle
> and bonus is I got togo etain on the other side to match my B25 etain togo yay!


The black on black is awesome!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Another H for me.  A hinged bracelet . It seems like I shop every week.  equatuer hinged bracelet "cassata tutti frutti"


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Another H for me.  A hinged bracelet . It seems like I shop every week.  equatuer hinged bracelet "cassata tutti frutti"


We are twins on this piece!!! I just couldn’t resist the design and the colorway paired with rose gold was breathtaking!!! Great score!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nymeria said:


> The black on black is awesome!


Thank you! Based on the response to my post, I think we’re going to see a lot more of these quickly #musthave


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Israeli_Flava said:


> We are twins on this piece!!! I just couldn’t resist the design and the colorway paired with rose gold was breathtaking!!! Great score!


You inspired me!!! I saw your post.  I used to not like them till my husband said to at least try them out and see how it looks on me.  Im glad I listened. Lol


----------



## Ethengdurst

Israeli_Flava said:


> #newin
> My obsession with Black On Black continues... now with the SO Black H buckle
> and bonus is I got togo etain on the other side to match my B25 etain togo yay!


This is soooo cool!


----------



## mp4

Israeli_Flava said:


> #newin
> My obsession with Black On Black continues... now with the SO Black H buckle
> and bonus is I got togo etain on the other side to match my B25 etain togo yay!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Israeli_Flava said:


> #newin
> My obsession with Black On Black continues... now with the SO Black H buckle
> and bonus is I got togo etain on the other side to match my B25 etain togo yay!



Oh oh that’s such a cool pairing, can totally see you rocking it! Hope to see your in action pix with the belt some time.


----------



## chinnie_baghag

my new Aloha jelly flats


----------



## rk4265

chinnie_baghag said:


> my new Aloha jelly flats
> View attachment 4609077


Yay they reached stores. Love them


----------



## tlamdang08

I have some things small to share:  hues of Christmas
A pair of Animapolis Twilly, and Bandana 45 Sea Surf and Fun.


----------



## Fab41

chinnie_baghag said:


> my new Aloha jelly flats
> View attachment 4609077


how are u liking them? i had to size down to a 35 (usually 35.5) as they are soft... i got the black ones


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Blues for my black! A blue celeste pm rodeo charm, and blue twillies!


----------



## atsukocat

Travelled to Paris in early Dec and brought back several goodies


----------



## lolakitten

atsukocat said:


> Travelled to Paris in early Dec and brought back several goodies
> View attachment 4609797


I love those earrings! Any chance you could take a modelling shot?


----------



## acrowcounted

lolakitten said:


> I love those earrings! Any chance you could take a modelling shot?


Not OP, but the USA H website has a mod shot.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Fab41 said:


> how are u liking them? i had to size down to a 35 (usually 35.5) as they are soft... i got the black ones



I love those!     Pretty nail polish, too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

crisbac said:


> From my latest vacation... Jungle Love Rainbow scarf 90 from Milan.  Kelly Calèche eau de parfum 10ml x 3 and 100ml.
> View attachment 4605069
> 
> Clic H in Marron Glacé from Rome.  I was in doubt when my lovely SA showed it to me in Buenos Aires and then I regretted not to have taken it home.
> View attachment 4605071
> 
> And Étoupe Citizen Twill cardholder (so practical!) from the Fiumicino Airport boutique.
> View attachment 4605072
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Love all the goodies you found while on vacay dear crisbac!!


----------



## crisbac

Addicted to bags said:


> Love all the goodies you found while on vacay dear crisbac!!


Thank you so so much, my dear Addicted to bags!!


----------



## renet

crisbac said:


> From my latest vacation... Jungle Love Rainbow scarf 90 from Milan.  Kelly Calèche eau de parfum 10ml x 3 and 100ml.
> View attachment 4605069
> 
> Clic H in Marron Glacé from Rome.  I was in doubt when my lovely SA showed it to me in Buenos Aires and then I regretted not to have taken it home.
> View attachment 4605071
> 
> And Étoupe Citizen Twill cardholder (so practical!) from the Fiumicino Airport boutique.
> View attachment 4605072
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Both of us received H vits during our trip!
Merry Xmas in advance! [emoji319][emoji301]️ [emoji320]


----------



## chinnie_baghag

Fab41 said:


> how are u liking them? i had to size down to a 35 (usually 35.5) as they are soft... i got the black ones



lovely!! now i'm tempted to get another pair in black!


----------



## hers4eva

Fab41 said:


> how are u liking them? i had to size down to a 35 (usually 35.5) as they are soft... i got the black ones



They do look nice and cushy soft 

Are these sandals more comfortable then the Oran sandals?

What is the name of the sandals you are wearing?


----------



## Chl2015

My lovely SA called me up for the Holiday and I am so happy to add my Black 28 Epsom Kelly Sellier!


----------



## tbbbjb

hers4eva said:


> They do look nice and cushy soft
> 
> Are these sandals more comfortable then the Oran sandals?
> 
> What is the name of the sandals you are wearing?



They appear to be the Aloha sandal (currently available in noir and bleu vif on h.com) if they are rubber which is the waterproof version of the Omaha sandal (currently in stock on h.com in noir, blanc, naturel (gold color) and Gris Argenté (silver color)) according to h.com. Hope this helps! IMHO, they do look pretty lush and comfy but I’d love to hear from someone who owns and wears them.


----------



## Chl2015

Chl2015 said:


> My lovely SA called me up for the Holiday and I am so happy to add my Black 28 Epsom Kelly Sellier!


Forgot to post a pic!


----------



## pasdedeux1

The new TPM in Cuivre with gold:







The flash in this makes it look more orange than it is. It's a lovely rust color in real life.


----------



## Fab41

hers4eva said:


> They do look nice and cushy soft
> 
> Are these sandals more comfortable then the Oran sandals?
> 
> What is the name of the sandals you are wearing?


 they are the aloha sandals.
i don’t own any orans.. my other H sandals are oasis and legend... they are all all day comfortable to me...


----------



## hers4eva

Fab41 said:


> they are the aloha sandals.
> i don’t own any orans.. my other H sandals are oasis and legend... they are all all day comfortable to me...




Good to know 
Thank you


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Both of us received H vits during our trip!
> Merry Xmas in advance! [emoji319][emoji301]️ [emoji320]


Thank you, my dear renet!  Merry Christmas in advance to you, too!!


----------



## disappeared

@Israeli_Flava congrats on the new belt lit! You said it’s 32, so I’m assuming a special size? I’m only aware of 24 and 38


----------



## Israeli_Flava

disappeared said:


> @Israeli_Flava congrats on the new belt lit! You said it’s 32, so I’m assuming a special size? I’m only aware of 24 and 38


Thank you dear! 32 has been around for a long time dear.  Not a special size.
I have 24, 32, 38, and 42 (((hididng my eyes))) but mostly 32 as I find that size just right for my frame.


----------



## disappeared

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you dear! 32 has been around for a long time dear.  Not a special size.
> I have 24, 32, 38, and 42 (((hididng my eyes))) but mostly 32 as I find that size just right for my frame.


I see... I know 42 has been discontinued, so  my husband is no longer able to buy a strap. I did a quick search on the website and didn’t see a constance belt kit in a 32 that us why I asked. Thanks.


----------



## ILQA

lxrac said:


> Oh nice! you got a vert amande? You better share some pics!
> Thanks for the info





lxrac said:


> Oh nice! you got a vert amande? You better share some pics!
> Thanks for the info


Sorry for the delay, I was travelling. Here are some pics. I’m a newbie here so hope it’s the proper way to post pics...
The color is surprisingly very different depending on what you’re wearing : looks greenish with gray but gray with black (2 pics). I’ve added a pic with a shoulder strap that I hesitate to keep, would love to have everybody’s opinion . Also a pic with my latest purchases : a jungle love twilly and cavale strap for my next SO (SA said should arrive in January  ), a sauge bag charm, a pink alligator CDC, a dragon flash losange ( from men’s collection).


----------



## ladysarah

paula24jen said:


> View attachment 4607445
> 
> yippee, seriously can’t believe I am the lucky owner of this K32 vert cypresse, even the men in my office cooed over it  I went in to store to buy DH some fragrance, got chatting about which bag I might like next and was offered this, and thought “do you know who’d LOVE this for Christmas? Me!!!”
> 
> Seriously on Ban Island now!



enjoy!!! Perfect bag and love the story behind it. That was a very expensive fragrance



tlamdang08 said:


> I have some things small to share:  hues of Christmas
> A pair of Animapolis Twilly, and Bandana 45 Sea Surf and Fun.





MrsMBunboxing said:


> Blues for my black! A blue celeste pm rodeo charm, and blue twillies!


 happy bags, dressed for duty!


----------



## tlamdang08

ladysarah said:


> enjoy!!! Perfect bag and love the story behind it. That was a very expensive fragrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy bags, dressed for duty!


Thank you


----------



## lxrac

ILQA said:


> Sorry for the delay, I was travelling. Here are some pics. I’m a newbie here so hope it’s the proper way to post pics...
> The color is surprisingly very different depending on what you’re wearing : looks greenish with gray but gray with black (2 pics). I’ve added a pic with a shoulder strap that I hesitate to keep, would love to have everybody’s opinion . Also a pic with my latest purchases : a jungle love twilly and cavale strap for my next SO (SA said should arrive in January  ), a sauge bag charm, a pink alligator CDC, a dragon flash losange ( from men’s collection).



Gurl that color is gorge! Very spring summer color. Is it a size 32?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

disappeared said:


> I see... I know 42 has been discontinued, so  my husband is no longer able to buy a strap. I did a quick search on the website and didn’t see a constance belt kit in a 32 that us why I asked. Thanks.


The belts are organized on the site in order of belt width. There are dozens in size 32 mm dear.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

.


----------



## ILQA

lxrac said:


> Gurl that color is gorge! Very spring summer color. Is it a size 32?


thanks, I love it ! I find myself wearing it actually a lot with light gray outfit, a color a wear often in winter. It's a 35.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ILQA said:


> Sorry for the delay, I was travelling. Here are some pics. I’m a newbie here so hope it’s the proper way to post pics...
> The color is surprisingly very different depending on what you’re wearing : looks greenish with gray but gray with black (2 pics). I’ve added a pic with a shoulder strap that I hesitate to keep, would love to have everybody’s opinion . Also a pic with my latest purchases : a jungle love twilly and cavale strap for my next SO (SA said should arrive in January  ), a sauge bag charm, a pink alligator CDC, a dragon flash losange ( from men’s collection).


Wow! That is soooo interesting how the color changed exactly how you said!!! I love this color BTW.
I really like the strap you selected with it as well. I think it is v pretty and interesting shapes. Congrats on all of tyour goodies!!! Twinning on the the JL twilly... that cw is such a smash hit ... we are twins on the CDC too!


----------



## Purrsey

The mini Rose Azalee


----------



## nicole0612

atsukocat said:


> Travelled to Paris in early Dec and brought back several goodies
> View attachment 4609797
> View attachment 4609798
> View attachment 4609799
> View attachment 4609800
> View attachment 4609801



This RTW is so unique! Is it a jacket or a cape?


----------



## disappeared

Israeli_Flava said:


> The belts are organized on the site in order of belt width. There are dozens in size 32 mm dear.


Ok dear, will search better this time


----------



## ILQA

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! That is soooo interesting how the color changed exactly how you said!!! I love this color BTW.
> I really like the strap you selected with it as well. I think it is v pretty and interesting shapes. Congrats on all of tyour goodies!!! Twinning on the the JL twilly... that cw is such a smash hit ... we are twins on the CDC too!


Thank you Israeli_Flava !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

disappeared said:


> Ok dear, will search better this time


 No worries darling!!!


ILQA said:


> Thank you Israeli_Flava !


 You are so welcome


----------



## atsukocat

nicole0612 said:


> This RTW is so unique! Is it a jacket or a cape?



That is actually a petit H item, bought in Serves.  Can wear as a a very short jacket.


----------



## kadyooo

I am really over the moon last and this month , first I got a minilindy which I have already shared the pictures here weeks ago, then earlier this month my SA surprised me with a Gold color constance 18 GHW, I thought pretty much that’s it for this year,  but today I got my holy grail noir birkin 25 GHW that I been waited for years!!!!  Thank you for letting me share my happiness


----------



## renet

kadyooo said:


> I am really over the moon last and this month , first I got a minilindy which I have already shared the pictures here weeks ago, then earlier this month my SA surprised me with a Gold color constance 18 GHW, I thought pretty much that’s it for this year,  but today I got my holy grail noir birkin 25 GHW that I been waited for years!!!!  Thank you for letting me share my happiness
> 
> View attachment 4611766
> View attachment 4611767
> View attachment 4611769



Congrats, dear kadyooo! Great surprises!  All of them are so beautiful! [emoji3059]


----------



## rk4265

Fab41 said:


> how are u liking them? i had to size down to a 35 (usually 35.5) as they are soft... i got the black ones


Got mine today too. Had to size down


----------



## lolakitten

kadyooo said:


> I am really over the moon last and this month , first I got a minilindy which I have already shared the pictures here weeks ago, then earlier this month my SA surprised me with a Gold color constance 18 GHW, I thought pretty much that’s it for this year,  but today I got my holy grail noir birkin 25 GHW that I been waited for years!!!!  Thank you for letting me share my happiness
> 
> View attachment 4611766
> View attachment 4611767
> View attachment 4611769


What is the little kelly (pin?)?


----------



## momoc

lolakitten said:


> What is the little kelly (pin?)?



Not OP but it's the curiosite charm! I have the same one and it's lovely. My dream is to one day also own the corresponding K ... 
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/curiosite-kelly-laque-charm-H071667FD03/


----------



## Bagaficianado

My gorgeous Birkin 25cm Swift in Craie ❤❤❤


----------



## ahbocat

Love it! [emoji173]️


----------



## Joeli7

Bleu Abysse! I almost got a noir but so glad this appeared.


----------



## TeeCee77

Mini bolide noir Chevre. And off to ban island I go.... Christmas came early ♣️


----------



## Hermeaddict

Some new rtw.


----------



## exchangeluxury

Bought this online today! Kelly Depeches 25 pouch. So excited!


----------



## ayc

exchangeluxury said:


> View attachment 4613194
> 
> 
> Bought this online today! Kelly Depeches 25 pouch. So excited!


It's already online?!


----------



## exchangeluxury

ayc said:


> It's already online?!



Yes I was lucky!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

TeeCee77 said:


> Mini bolide noir Chevre. And off to ban island I go.... Christmas came early ♣️


----------



## TraceySH

A little haul today!


----------



## momoc

TraceySH said:


> A little haul today!



So happy to see this! For multiple reasons as we know  lovely treasures!!


----------



## TraceySH

momoc said:


> So happy to see this! For multiple reasons as we know  lovely treasures!!


Yessssss me too. I thought I would bring my haul to this thread (signaling the end of any 'issue'). I tell you what though, EVERY SINGLE EMPLOYEE in that store today was so incredibly nice to me, out of their way nice to me, it was thoroughly impressive. I felt very good about being there. whew


----------



## Baikinman

ayc said:


> It's already online?!


Yes. I saw this once before but sold out already.


----------



## CMilly

Baikinman said:


> Yes. I saw this once before but sold out already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4613380


There were some on the Canadian site as well and one is left this morning. Black with ghw.


----------



## lxrac

ILQA said:


> thanks, I love it ! I find myself wearing it actually a lot with light gray outfit, a color a wear often in winter. It's a 35.



I've never seen a K35 before. I have a K28 i think thats a decent size I havent decided if its a small or mid size bag. But a 35, that must be gigantic?????


----------



## lxrac

TraceySH said:


> A little haul today!



Girl you're my shopping idol. Chic!!


----------



## ILQA

lxrac said:


> I've never seen a K35 before. I have a K28 i think thats a decent size I havent decided if its a small or mid size bag. But a 35, that must be gigantic?????


 maybe yes... what if I tell you I have a K40 and another one that should arrive soon , 2 x super gigantic !  
well I guess I'm comfortable with big bags because I'm tall (5.9) and have to admit I carry my house when I travel . I'll try to post a pic in Your Hermes in action thread, so you can better imagine the size.


----------



## Joeli7

I was finally quick enough to score a TPM Evie (noir PHW) on the website, hoping it ships tonight.


----------



## lxrac

ILQA said:


> maybe yes... what if I tell you I have a K40 and another one that should arrive soon , 2 x super gigantic !
> well I guess I'm comfortable with big bags because I'm tall (5.9) and have to admit I carry my house when I travel . I'll try to post a pic in Your Hermes in action thread, so you can better imagine the size.



Yezzzz, excited for you!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

TraceySH said:


> A little haul today!


Ooooh, would love a modshot of that beautiful sweater if you get the opportunity!


----------



## Chl2015

TraceySH said:


> A little haul today!


Absolutely beautiful.  What an eye candy for all of us!


----------



## TraceySH

Chl2015 said:


> Absolutely beautiful.  What an eye candy for all of us!


Thank you  My closet def looks more like    a rainbow these days


----------



## soccerzfan

I bet it is. Pics please so we can all be jealous!



TraceySH said:


> Thank you  My closet def looks more like    a rainbow these days


----------



## _queenbee

Joeli7 said:


> I was finally quick enough to score a TPM Evie (noir PHW) on the website, hoping it ships tonight.



I was able to score a TPM Evie (noir GHW) couple days ago on the website as well! I keep checking for a shipped date but it still says ‘in preparation’. Hope both of ours ship soon! I’m assuming the holiday shopping craze may be the reason for delay.

Question - did you try getting one through your SA? I have been asking for months but nothing.. so when I saw it on the website I had to purchase right away.


----------



## Joeli7

_queenbee said:


> I was able to score a TPM Evie (noir GHW) couple days ago on the website as well! I keep checking for a shipped date but it still says ‘in preparation’. Hope both of ours ship soon! I’m assuming the holiday shopping craze may be the reason for delay.
> 
> Question - did you try getting one through your SA? I have been asking for months but nothing.. so when I saw it on the website I had to purchase right away.


Mine is at CDG according to FedEx. I ordered a bracelet earlier this week and it arrived at my office less than 48h later so generally speaking shipping seems to work just fine this week.

I don't have an SA - the times I've been to the nearest store I've either been ignored or have been told "try the website" when asking for specific SLG. One SA was busy spraying herself with perfume... not impressed.


----------



## superbhav

B35 gold epsom with GHW. I bought it. Do you ladies think I should keep it? I always have massive guilt after buying myself something nice. (Excuse the image- taken in hotel room)
*** This is my first post and originally 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 mistakenly posted on offers forum but didn't know how to delete :-/


----------



## lolakitten

superbhav said:


> B35 gold epsom with GHW. I bought it. Do you ladies think I should keep it? I always have massive guilt after buying myself something nice. (Excuse the image- taken in hotel room)
> *** This is my first post and originally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistakenly posted on offers forum but didn't know how to delete :-/


Congrats! She is gorgeous and classic, definitely keep and enjoy!


----------



## cateyeada

Got this for winter


----------



## peonies13

pasdedeux1 said:


> The new TPM in Cuivre with gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flash in this makes it look more orange than it is. It's a lovely rust color in real life.



Gorg! Was just considering this combo. Congrats!


----------



## peonies13

_queenbee said:


> I was able to score a TPM Evie (noir GHW) couple days ago on the website as well! I keep checking for a shipped date but it still says ‘in preparation’. Hope both of ours ship soon! I’m assuming the holiday shopping craze may be the reason for delay.
> 
> Question - did you try getting one through your SA? I have been asking for months but nothing.. so when I saw it on the website I had to purchase right away.



Ooh sweet! Which country website are you finding these on? I look regularly on US but never find a TPM


----------



## _queenbee

peonies13 said:


> Ooh sweet! Which country website are you finding these on? I look regularly on US but never find a TPM



I got mine from the US website this week! There were so many when I checked and think I just got real lucky. I saw noir and etoupe with both PHW and GHW, blue encre, craie, and another color I can’t remember. I think due to the holiday season, the website is adding more stock frequently. I checked earlier today and saw a noir PHW Evie but was sold out within minutes. Try checking in the morning and afternoon daily and you should get lucky [emoji173]️


----------



## peonies13

_queenbee said:


> I got mine from the US website this week! There were so many when I checked and think I just got real lucky. I saw noir and etoupe with both PHW and GHW, blue encre, craie, and another color I can’t remember. I think due to the holiday season, the website is adding more stock frequently. I checked earlier today and saw a noir PHW Evie but was sold out within minutes. Try checking in the morning and afternoon daily and you should get lucky [emoji173]️



Thank you! I will renew my online hunting


----------



## CMilly

I got a new scarf, a scarf for a friend and was given a bag charm as a holiday gift from my store which was a lovely  surprise.


----------



## tracybeloved

RA K25 & Rodeo PM with anemone saddle and gold hair/tail


----------



## Phiona88

tracybeloved said:


> View attachment 4615357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RA K25 & Rodeo PM with anemone saddle and gold hair/tail



Gorgeous! And the twilly and rodeo go perfectly with her.


----------



## aless

I said I would not be buying any presents for myself while out doing my holiday shopping... and clearly failed as soon as I saw this barenia bracelet


----------



## tlamdang08

Verso Tatoo Calvi Card holder Gold/Havana
AR H DeDale knit muffler
And New Year red Envelopes that come with an instruction to turn it into a mouse, represent for the Year of the Rat2020
Can use to play shadow puppets show.


----------



## iamyumi

I am so excited to have found the one!!! New to me Rouge H Retourné Kelly 32 in box calf. She was made in 2003 and still glows


----------



## Tonimichelle

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4616356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to have found the one!!! New to me Rouge H Retourné Kelly 32 in box calf. She was made in 2003 and still glows


Gorgeous! Congratulations on an amazing find


----------



## GoldFish8

It’s been a hot minute. But had to snag this cutie when I got the chance. ROOROO. 

Also a comparison between a pm rodeo on my b25


----------



## madamelizaking

Screaming with excitement for this HG. I also got the Hermes bag insert 

Birkin 30cm Fauve Barenia Fauborg


----------



## azukitea

GoldFish8 said:


> It’s been a hot minute. But had to snag this cutie when I got the chance. ROOROO.
> 
> Also a comparison between a pm rodeo on my b25


nice havent seen this colorway yet is it gold?


----------



## GoldFish8

azukitea said:


> nice havent seen this colorway yet is it gold?


It looks like gold but a more caramel gold. The receipt is not super clear either... but it says it is “Pain D’Ep/Bleu de malte...” the pink is a really nice bright pink.. Maybe azalee? I feel like these colors go with almost every bag so it was a no brainer for me


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

madamelizaking said:


> Screaming with excitement for this HG. I also got the Hermes bag insert
> 
> Birkin 30cm Fauve Barenia Fauborg
> 
> View attachment 4618076


My holy grail bag!!


----------



## lovelullabys

What a stunning piece! Congrats.


----------



## lovelullabys

Is that the rourou?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got a new silver  CDC bracelet!!! Got it from  Hermes  Wynn!!


----------



## GoldFish8

lovelullabys said:


> Is that the rourou?


Yep!


----------



## FreddieMac

GoldFish8 said:


> It looks like gold but a more caramel gold. The receipt is not super clear either... but it says it is “Pain D’Ep/Bleu de malte...” the pink is a really nice bright pink.. Maybe azalee? I feel like these colors go with almost every bag so it was a no brainer for me



The lighter colour is pain d'épice/gingerbread.


----------



## GoldFish8

FreddieMac said:


> The lighter colour is pain d'épice/gingerbread.


I would say “gingerbread” is a perfect description actually


----------



## cateyeada

My Christmas gift.


----------



## LVCH4ever

HERMES Takara Sandals


----------



## Marinesp

Glenan bracelet


----------



## momasaurus

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4616356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited to have found the one!!! New to me Rouge H Retourné Kelly 32 in box calf. She was made in 2003 and still glows


Gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

madamelizaking said:


> Screaming with excitement for this HG. I also got the Hermes bag insert
> 
> Birkin 30cm Fauve Barenia Fauborg
> View attachment 4618076



OMGGGGGGGGG SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! This is the absolute dream


----------



## ekim1826

Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


----------



## GoldFish8

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


It will probably get scratched. BUT.. wow.. such an amazing bag. Seriously. If it were mine, I would use it and just know that it will probably get scratched.. but it will patina, and spa can fix a lot of the scratches. I’d trade my Epsom k25 for a box k25 any day. You lucked out!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


BEAUTIFUL.... 
...but too scary *for me*. Learned my lesson with Sombrero. Never again.


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> BEAUTIFUL....
> ...but too scary *for me*. Learned my lesson with Sombrero. Never again.


I understand the feeling , my BOx Birkin had some marks even though I was very careful.
@ekim1826  congratulations on you new beautiful Box K. Enjoy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched



I'm a big fan of box leather.. The patina is worth the  scratches & all. Just wear it & enjoy it!!


----------



## auntynat

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


This is BEAUTIFUL, enjoy it and enjoy the leather, it will age as we all do giving/adding character.


----------



## Metrowestmama

New to me Ebene Barenia B35. Joins her Barenia sisters Noir and Natural.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Metrowestmama said:


> New to me Ebene Barenia B35. Joins her Barenia sisters Noir and Natural.


Awesome!  Please post a Barenia Family picture.


----------



## lolakitten

Metrowestmama said:


> New to me Ebene Barenia B35. Joins her Barenia sisters Noir and Natural.


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## dharma

Metrowestmama said:


> New to me Ebene Barenia B35. Joins her Barenia sisters Noir and Natural.


Love!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## abg12

Went to buy a CDC bracelet and a pair of Oran sandals. Got offered a B35 in Etoupe with gold hardware so I had to bring her home


----------



## momasaurus

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


Box is gorgeous. I don't like pebbled leathers at all, so this honestly makes me drool!! And the BBK is, of course, a classic. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## periogirl28

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


It is THE Hermes leather to have, together with smooth Barenia, (many Store Manager’s words, not mine) but only a few can accept the inevitable scratches and patina. I say just use it. You will become accustomed to the unique characteristics. Congrats!


----------



## skyqueen

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


Like wrinkles, every scratch tells a story...just enjoy! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Metrowestmama

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Awesome!  Please post a Barenia Family picture.


You can see it here! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-accessories-o.318633/page-171#post-33505216


----------



## Metrowestmama

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


Twilly is beautiful and box in that size is especially perfect. Scratches are a part of it and adds to the beauty. 


periogirl28 said:


> It is THE Hermes leather to have, together with smooth Barenia, (many Store Manager’s words, not mine) but only a few can accept the inevitable scratches and patina. I say just use it. You will become accustomed to the unique characteristics. Congrats!


And the K25 size is perfect for box too. The scratches are part of the charm and beauty. Only don't get it wet. That is the only thing to really worry about in particular. But otherwise, enjoy this classic! Congrats


----------



## _queenbee

Today I went to my store to pick up my Noir GHW TPM Evie I ordered online. When I arrived, I saw that my SA had a small box. I assumed it must be my Evie. When he opened the box, he pulled out a Constance 18 in Feu GHW and I was so shocked! Feu and GHW look SO good together. My first offer from my SA [emoji33] I tried it on for a long time and while it is such a gorgeous color and bag, I decided to politely decline as I have my heart set on a Birkin. 

Even though I didn’t bring the Constance home with me, it was such an amazing feeling to be offered a bag (still in shock tbh). I hope that rejecting my first offer doesn’t bring any negative consequences..

I also picked up a Calvi in Vert Bosphore / Rose d’ete for myself and a Citizen Twill Compact Wallet in Rouge H for my husband. A successful shopping trip! [emoji178]


----------



## peonies13

_queenbee said:


> Today I went to my store to pick up my Noir GHW TPM Evie I ordered online. When I arrived, I saw that my SA had a small box. I assumed it must be my Evie. When he opened the box, he pulled out a Constance 18 in Feu GHW and I was so shocked! Feu and GHW look SO good together. My first offer from my SA [emoji33] I tried it on for a long time and while it is such a gorgeous color and bag, I decided to politely decline as I have my heart set on a Birkin. Even though I didn’t bring the Constance home with me, it was such an amazing feeling to be offered a bag (still in shock tbh). I hope that rejecting my first offer doesn’t bring any negative consequences.



Congrats! We are bag twins, I _adore _my noir/GHW TPM  Bravo on the fun purchases! 

How did you get offered a bag - was it random or had you previously indicated interest with your SA? I too am wondering if declining an offer has consequences.


----------



## _queenbee

peonies13 said:


> Congrats! We are bag twins, I _adore _my noir/GHW TPM [emoji4] Bravo on the fun purchases!
> 
> How did you get offered a bag - was it random or had you previously indicated interest with your SA? I too am wondering if declining an offer has consequences.



Hi Peonies13 [emoji4]Think I PM’ed you last week from a different thread as we shop at the same store? I started working with my SA 4 months ago and gave him my wishlist which only lists Birkins. It was my birthday earlier this week and it was just a surprise offer when I walked in! So incredibly sweet and thoughtful of him to think of offering it to me for my birthday [emoji173]️

He knows I’m really after a B and I told him I appreciated the offer but I wanted to wait for a B as all of my bags are crossbody already. Plus I just picked up my Evie TPM so didn’t want to buy two more crossbody’s [emoji23]. He was very understanding and wants me to
purchase items I really love so hopefully it’s okay that I declined.


----------



## peonies13

_queenbee said:


> Hi Peonies13 [emoji4]Think I PM’ed you last week from a different thread as we shop at the same store? I started working with my SA 4 months ago and gave him my wishlist which only lists Birkins. It was my birthday earlier this week and it was just a surprise offer when I walked in! So incredibly sweet and thoughtful of him to think of offering it to me for my birthday [emoji173]️
> 
> He knows I’m really after a B and I told him I appreciated the offer but I wanted to wait for a B as all of my bags are crossbody already. Plus I just picked up my Evie TPM so didn’t want to buy two more crossbody’s [emoji23]. He was very understanding and wants me to
> purchase items I really love so hopefully it’s okay that I declined.



Ha yes you did! I didn't connect the two - I was just about to reply to your PM actually  I'll write more there!


----------



## Sofiko

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


Love love love it


----------



## Hikitten

Went a little H crazy in London this week and picked up a mini Bolide I’ve been obsessing over since I first saw one in Paris over the summer. Off to ban island as I also bought a season Chanel flap in the beginning of the month ‍♀️ This is my first leather H bag and actually only one (I had a herbag but found it was too big for me). I’m afraid of what I’ve started...

also purchased a jumbo bracelet in gold leather phw. Love the simple understated look. I haven’t seen much talk of them. Are they popular at all?


----------



## allure244

Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


----------



## renet

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.



Simply [emoji3590].  Congrats, dear allure244!


----------



## Sofiko

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


Absolutely stunning congratulations and enjoy her


----------



## Israeli_Flava

A pink pony for my baby B arrived! Looove it!!!


----------



## CMilly

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


Spectacular


----------



## westcoastgal

Israeli_Flava said:


> A pink pony for my baby B arrived! Looove it!!!


Great look. Love the all pink rodeo!


----------



## westcoastgal

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


Many congratulations. Box is my favorite.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Brides de gala shadow twilly with beading. One of my recent goodies


----------



## hannahsophia

Hermeaddict said:


> Brides de gala shadow twilly with beading. One of my recent goodies



 Wow! That is just gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LadyCupid

Hermeaddict said:


> Brides de gala shadow twilly with beading. One of my recent goodies


Would you mind sharing the reference number please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hermeaddict

hannahsophia said:


> Wow! That is just gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you hannahsophia!


----------



## Hermeaddict

LadyCupid said:


> Would you mind sharing the reference number please? Thank you in advance.


LadyCupid as soon as I can I will post the reference number for you.


----------



## Ladybaga

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


Matte gator is the BEST! Congratulations on your beautiful bag. This took my breath away. One of the prettiest bags I have ever seen.


----------



## DR2014

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


Wow, I am speechless!  Absolutely beautiful and magnificent!!


----------



## GoldFish8

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


Amazing!!! So happy you went through with it. I think you will be so so happy. Also.. those long twillies are amazing!!!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got me some valet tray in gold; a RA rooroo charm,  a lantern pendant in silver,  and a RC Kelly Ado in Clemence.  My SA laughed because I visit the store every week and I'm  the only she knows who does that.  What can I say? Lol


----------



## Hikitten

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got me some valet tray in gold; a RA rooroo charm,  a lantern pendant in silver,  and a RC Kelly Ado in Clemence.  My SA laughed because I visit the store every week and I'm  the only she knows who does that.  What can I say? Lol



lol do you buy something every time? My H store is 5 mins by metro so for some times I do go every week if I’m in the hunt.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hikitten said:


> lol do you buy something every time? My H store is 5 mins by metro so for some times I do go every week if I’m in the hunt.


This past November and December I go every week,  my DH indulges me with H stuff as part of my Christmas gifts. And the rest of the months this year,  we go there every week to say hi or to check out what's new. ( we are bored at home,  we have no kids,  Wynn is the only casino with free parking so just walk around there).


----------



## peonies13

Hermeaddict said:


> LadyCupid as soon as I can I will post the reference number for you.



I’d love it too  this is stunning!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


Seriously stunning!!! Matte gator is so amazing to look at.


----------



## Birkinitis

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


This is one of the most beautiful purses I've ever seen in my whole life.OMGawddd...


----------



## renet

An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!

This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.


----------



## WKN

Israeli_Flava said:


> A pink pony for my baby B arrived! Looove it!!!


The rodeo and the twillies go so well together! A winning combination!


----------



## auntynat

W


allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


WOW. This is a dream bag. Enjoy her!


----------



## aisham

Hikitten said:


> lol do you buy something every time? My H store is 5 mins by metro so for some times I do go every week if I’m in the hunt.



sometimes I feel ashamed for visiting the store 2 times a week 


renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605



 amazing wallet  I think you are the first of TPF to get one  please share more photos here or anywhere appropriate


----------



## Coconuts40

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605



Congratulations.  I am hoping to get one as they arrive, thank you for the wonderful photos.
Thank you for sharing and I hope your husband is doing well, wishing him great health.


----------



## WKN

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605


Goodness me! My dream Kelly wallet - chevre, black, GHW!!! I must ask my local store if they already have this! This would be perfect if it has an external back pocket - like the Constance wallet!


----------



## Meta

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605


 I posted that it's a touch longer than the regular Kelly wallet here. From what I understand it's also just a touch thicker.  Enjoy your black beauty!


----------



## jenny.b

Got myself a rooroo before x’mas, can’t wait until Boxing Day to unpack it


----------



## rk4265

Love this. 


renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605


love this can I ask the price


----------



## Israeli_Flava

WKN said:


> The rodeo and the twillies go so well together! A winning combination!


Thanks babe!!! I loooove love love grey and pink so I was very pleased when my SA surprised me with this lil pony!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605


Couldn't be any more perfect!!! Black & Chevre & GHW... DH knows what we want hahahah 
Congrats and happy holidays dear!!!


----------



## renet

aisham said:


> amazing wallet  I think you are the first of TPF to get one  please share more photos here or anywhere appropriate


In a rush this morning. Tried taking more. Hope they help! 



Coconuts40 said:


> Congratulations.  I am hoping to get one as they arrive, thank you for the wonderful photos.
> Thank you for sharing and I hope your husband is doing well, wishing him great health.



Thank you, Coconuts40!  He is now well and we are reborn with healthy lifestyle and mindset. A life-changing event brought us and family closer. Thank you for your well wishes!
Wish you get one as soon as they arrived in store near you! 



WKN said:


> Goodness me! My dream Kelly wallet - chevre, black, GHW!!! I must ask my local store if they already have this! This would be perfect if it has an external back pocket - like the Constance wallet!



Mine too!  However, I did not share with my DH.  He just felt I would love a new black wallet.  Haha...



Meta said:


> I posted that it's a touch longer than the regular Kelly wallet here. From what I understand it's also just a touch thicker.  Enjoy your black beauty!



Thank you, Meta!  Oh, from the picture, this Kelly wallet with strap looks much thicker. 



rk4265 said:


> Love this.
> love this can I ask the price


PM you the price. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Couldn't be any more perfect!!! Black & Chevre & GHW... DH knows what we want hahahah
> Congrats and happy holidays dear!!!


Thank you, dear IF!  He does know what I want for this!  Merry Xmas and happy holidays too! [emoji319] 

Thank you everyone on your comments, well wishes and likes!  This is one amazing wallet, which I am sure many are waiting!  I personally think we got extremely lucky with this love. [emoji3059]

By the way, the strap is not adjustable but removable so I could just use the wallet without the strap too. I love the flexibility. [emoji4]


----------



## GoldFish8

renet said:


> In a rush this morning. Tried taking more. Hope they help!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Coconuts40!  He is now well and we are reborn with healthy lifestyle and mindset. A life-changing event brought us and family closer. Thank you for your well wishes!
> Wish you get one as soon as they arrived in store near you!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too!  However, I did not share with my DH.  He just felt I would love a new black wallet.  Haha...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Meta!  Oh, from the picture, this Kelly wallet with strap looks much thicker.
> 
> 
> PM you the price.
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear IF!  He does know what I want for this!  Merry Xmas and happy holidays too! [emoji319]
> 
> Thank you everyone on your comments, well wishes and likes!  This is one amazing wallet, which I am sure many are waiting!  I personally think we got extremely lucky with this love. [emoji3059]
> 
> By the way, the strap is not adjustable but removable so I could just use the wallet without the strap too. I love the flexibility. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4621714
> View attachment 4621716
> View attachment 4621719
> View attachment 4621717


This is lovely! So glad your hubby is feeling better and everyone has embraced a new healthier lifestyle. It’s so true, your health is your wealth. Without it, nothing is enjoyable, not even H. 

Your wallet is amazing, As is your hubs! Any chance you can model the length of this bag on your crossbody? I’m curious as to where it sits on the body. Is it more like a Constance or more like he Chanel woc


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> In a rush this morning. Tried taking more. Hope they help!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Coconuts40!  He is now well and we are reborn with healthy lifestyle and mindset. A life-changing event brought us and family closer. Thank you for your well wishes!
> Wish you get one as soon as they arrived in store near you!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too!  However, I did not share with my DH.  He just felt I would love a new black wallet.  Haha...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Meta!  Oh, from the picture, this Kelly wallet with strap looks much thicker.
> 
> 
> PM you the price.
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear IF!  He does know what I want for this!  Merry Xmas and happy holidays too! [emoji319]
> 
> Thank you everyone on your comments, well wishes and likes!  This is one amazing wallet, which I am sure many are waiting!  I personally think we got extremely lucky with this love. [emoji3059]
> 
> By the way, the strap is not adjustable but removable so I could just use the wallet without the strap too. I love the flexibility. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4621714
> View attachment 4621716
> View attachment 4621719
> View attachment 4621717


It is soooooo gorgeous!!! It actually looks functional with the straps under the flap!!! Hmmmm.... thinking. hahahahah
You are making me yearn for my SO to arrive so badly!!!!


----------



## hers4eva

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605




Awwww  such a sweet romantic story.
So glad your sweet hubby is now well 

Such a beautiful thoughtful gift he surprised you with so sweetly.


----------



## renet

GoldFish8 said:


> This is lovely! So glad your hubby is feeling better and everyone has embraced a new healthier lifestyle. It’s so true, your health is your wealth. Without it, nothing is enjoyable, not even H.
> 
> Your wallet is amazing, As is your hubs! Any chance you can model the length of this bag on your crossbody? I’m curious as to where it sits on the body. Is it more like a Constance or more like he Chanel woc



Thank you, dear!  Yes, so true...but we overcome it. With healthy diet and exercise, we’ll be better!

Sorry, I changed into pyjamas and on my bed as I am typing this. [emoji4]However, I measured the length of strap just now.  Its approx. 110cm and sits nicely on my hip.  The strap length is slightly longer than C18. HTH!


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> It is soooooo gorgeous!!! It actually looks functional with the straps under the flap!!! Hmmmm.... thinking. hahahahah
> You are making me yearn for my SO to arrive so badly!!!!



Thank you, dear! Yes, I would think it works for quick lunch, run errands or a function dinner! Either ways will not go wrong with this! 

Haha...I also cannot wait for your SO reveal!  Hope that day comes faster! [emoji3590]


----------



## renet

hers4eva said:


> Awwww  such a sweet romantic story.
> So glad your sweet hubby is now well
> 
> Such a beautiful thoughtful gift he surprised you with so sweetly.



Thank you, dear hers4eva! [emoji3590]


----------



## noegirl

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605





renet said:


> In a rush this morning. Tried taking more. Hope they help!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Coconuts40!  He is now well and we are reborn with healthy lifestyle and mindset. A life-changing event brought us and family closer. Thank you for your well wishes!
> Wish you get one as soon as they arrived in store near you!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too!  However, I did not share with my DH.  He just felt I would love a new black wallet.  Haha...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Meta!  Oh, from the picture, this Kelly wallet with strap looks much thicker.
> 
> 
> PM you the price.
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear IF!  He does know what I want for this!  Merry Xmas and happy holidays too! [emoji319]
> 
> Thank you everyone on your comments, well wishes and likes!  This is one amazing wallet, which I am sure many are waiting!  I personally think we got extremely lucky with this love. [emoji3059]
> 
> By the way, the strap is not adjustable but removable so I could just use the wallet without the strap too. I love the flexibility. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4621714
> View attachment 4621716
> View attachment 4621719
> View attachment 4621717





renet said:


> Thank you, dear!  Yes, so true...but we overcome it. With healthy diet and exercise, we’ll be better!
> 
> Sorry, I changed into pyjamas and on my bed as I am typing this. [emoji4]However, I measured the length of strap just now.  Its approx. 110cm and sits nicely on my hip.  The strap length is slightly longer than C18. HTH!




Thank you for this!! Congrats on a lovely wallet/bag! I need one to compliment my new SO hahahaha I'm going to ping my SO about this now.


----------



## aisham

renet said:


> In a rush this morning. Tried taking more. Hope they help!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Coconuts40!  He is now well and we are reborn with healthy lifestyle and mindset. A life-changing event brought us and family closer. Thank you for your well wishes!
> Wish you get one as soon as they arrived in store near you!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too!  However, I did not share with my DH.  He just felt I would love a new black wallet.  Haha...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Meta!  Oh, from the picture, this Kelly wallet with strap looks much thicker.
> 
> 
> PM you the price.
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear IF!  He does know what I want for this!  Merry Xmas and happy holidays too! [emoji319]
> 
> Thank you everyone on your comments, well wishes and likes!  This is one amazing wallet, which I am sure many are waiting!  I personally think we got extremely lucky with this love. [emoji3059]
> 
> By the way, the strap is not adjustable but removable so I could just use the wallet without the strap too. I love the flexibility. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4621714
> View attachment 4621716
> View attachment 4621719
> View attachment 4621717



it is good that you ended up stronger than ever ! Keep the good work and exercise and i wish you both great health in the future . Thank you for your pictures they are super helpful !!   I hope i score one in the future


----------



## Hermeaddict

Hermeaddict said:


> LadyCupid as soon as I can I will post the reference number for you.


Here you go LadyCupid! Ref #: H853415S01


----------



## kilamnyaz

Just ordered my first Hermes bracelet: Kelly Double Tour Rose Sakura with Rose Gold hardware


----------



## _queenbee

renet said:


> In a rush this morning. Tried taking more. Hope they help!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Coconuts40!  He is now well and we are reborn with healthy lifestyle and mindset. A life-changing event brought us and family closer. Thank you for your well wishes!
> Wish you get one as soon as they arrived in store near you!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too!  However, I did not share with my DH.  He just felt I would love a new black wallet.  Haha...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Meta!  Oh, from the picture, this Kelly wallet with strap looks much thicker.
> 
> 
> PM you the price.
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear IF!  He does know what I want for this!  Merry Xmas and happy holidays too! [emoji319]
> 
> Thank you everyone on your comments, well wishes and likes!  This is one amazing wallet, which I am sure many are waiting!  I personally think we got extremely lucky with this love. [emoji3059]
> 
> By the way, the strap is not adjustable but removable so I could just use the wallet without the strap too. I love the flexibility. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4621714
> View attachment 4621716
> View attachment 4621719
> View attachment 4621717




This is gorgeous!!! Do you mind PM’ing me the price as well? TIA [emoji173]️


----------



## renet

noegirl said:


> Thank you for this!! Congrats on a lovely wallet/bag! I need one to compliment my new SO hahahaha I'm going to ping my SO about this now.



Thank you, noegirl!  Good luck in getting one soon! [emoji106] 



aisham said:


> it is good that you ended up stronger than ever ! Keep the good work and exercise and i wish you both great health in the future . Thank you for your pictures they are super helpful !!   I hope i score one in the future



Thank you for your well wishes, aisham! Wish you all the best to score one soon!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605


Beautiful!!!! I've never seen this type before!!!


----------



## Manon07

Hubby got a K20 black Retourne togo PHW


----------



## auntynat

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605



LOVE this! Santa has been kind on two fronts - healthy and happy DH and a little Hermes sparkle! A love.y post, enjoy this ( I would be wearing it all through Christmas unless I’m cooking!). Can you please pm me the details (or post for all)? Thank you, I will then start the new year search.....


----------



## renet

Manon07 said:


> Hubby got a K20 black Retourne togo PHW



Oh I love this!  Congrats, Manon07! [emoji3060] PHW actually portrait different vibe and may look also very trendy.


----------



## renet

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Beautiful!!!! I've never seen this type before!!!



Thank you, dear! This is new Kelly wallet with strap. 



auntynat said:


> LOVE this! Santa has been kind on two fronts - healthy and happy DH and a little Hermes sparkle! A love.y post, enjoy this ( I would be wearing it all through Christmas unless I’m cooking!). Can you please pm me the details (or post for all)? Thank you, I will then start the new year search.....


Thank you, dear! May Dear Santa be kind to everyone and grant all their wishes!  Many asked me the price. Hehe... this piece is €3350.  Hope all will find what they want. 
Wishing all a blessed and merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## LadyCupid

Manon07 said:


> Hubby got a K20 black Retourne togo PHW


You probably meant a K25 instead?


----------



## Manon07

renet said:


> Oh I love this!  Congrats, Manon07! [emoji3060] PHW actually portrait different vibe and may look also very trendy.


yes! i’m accustomed to ghw and wasnt sure...but the more i take it out, the more i can see this as an everyday bag. It has a casual vibe.


----------



## aisham

Manon07 said:


> yes! i’m accustomed to ghw and wasnt sure...but the more i take it out, the more i can see this as an everyday bag. It has a casual vibe.



it is an amazing bag , It is a kelly 25 right ?


----------



## Manon07

aisham said:


> it is an amazing bag , It is a kelly 25 right ?


Pardon! yes it is a K25!!


----------



## Marmotte

Pop H earrings in Rose Dragée and Rose Gold


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Happy Holidays to everyone !! 
Taking this new to me BBK 28 to Christmas Eve events tonight at church and dinner.  She is 58 years young and in perfect condition with only one scuff in the corner. Adding a little red for Christmas with a twilly, rodeo and strap.


----------



## weibandy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Holidays to everyone !!
> Taking this new to me BBK 28 to Christmas Eve events tonight at church and dinner.  She is 58 years young and in perfect condition with only one scuff in the corner. Adding a little red for Christmas with a twilly, rodeo and strap.


Oh my goodness!  How fantastic!!


----------



## honhon

I love my new Kelly 25 Rouge H, rouge de coeur interior, permabrass


----------



## tlamdang08

My Christmas present is here. SO #1 Blue Indigo / Capucine Ostrich Birkin 25. Thank you everyone for letting me share and for celebrating joy with me. I am over the moon.


----------



## nymeria

ekim1826 said:


> Got a totally unexpected surprise today! Went to go get a belt but came out with my very first Kelly
> Kelly 25 noir in box leather.
> What do you guys think about box leather? I’m worried about getting it scratched


OMG!! Just wonderful- and what a great surprise!! Just a perfect bag- wear it well and enjoy


----------



## nymeria

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


Absolutely stunning. Congratulations


----------



## nymeria

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605


What a wonderful surprise. Enjoy it and wishing your DH ( and you) a happy and healthy New Year.


----------



## renet

nymeria said:


> What a wonderful surprise. Enjoy it and wishing your DH ( and you) a happy and healthy New Year.



Many thanks, dear nymeria!  Wishing you and your family a blessed xmas, happy & healthy new year too!


----------



## Sakura198427

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


Love the twillies!  Are they from the new season?  Haven’t seen these online or in store yet.  Thanks!


----------



## allure244

Sakura198427 said:


> Love the twillies!  Are they from the new season?  Haven’t seen these online or in store yet.  Thanks!



Yes they are new. I only saw one colorway briefly on the US website. They just arrived to my store in the last week or so.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Picking up ordered scarves and accidentally got the barenia faubourg Halzan 31 in Ebene, perfect everyday bag.



Waikiki store opening silk scarf






San Francisco store opening scarf





Yellow stone special edition 




And my husband’s new favorite



Merry Christmas and happy new year.


----------



## periogirl28

That’s a very happy accident!


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605


Huge congratulations, dear renet! The Kelly To-Go is perfection!  I'm so happy for you!  I hope your DH is doing well, I wish you both all the best!


----------



## Livia1

honhon said:


> I love my new Kelly 25 Rouge H, rouge de coeur interior, permabrass



Wow, this is gorgeous!
Many congrats.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> I love my new Kelly 25 Rouge H, rouge de coeur interior, permabrass


She is soooo perfect!!!! Wow that chevre is spectacular! CONGRATS dear and enjoy!


----------



## nymeria

honhon said:


> I love my new Kelly 25 Rouge H, rouge de coeur interior, permabrass


An absolute work of art! That color is amazing in chevre- and the interior perfectly compliments it.  Wonderful! Enjoy


----------



## honhon

Livia1 said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous!
> Many congrats.





Israeli_Flava said:


> She is soooo perfect!!!! Wow that chevre is spectacular! CONGRATS dear and enjoy!





nymeria said:


> An absolute work of art! That color is amazing in chevre- and the interior perfectly compliments it.  Wonderful! Enjoy


Thank you Livia, IF, and nymeria  I was worried about rouge H going to show too brown, but it turned out in perfect subtle and mature red I am in love with rouge H! I am extremely pleased by its beautiful lush color in chèvre.


----------



## mcpro

K28 Rose extreme in Palladium Hardware


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tlamdang08 said:


> My Christmas present is here. SO #1 Blue Indigo / Capucine Ostrich Birkin 25. Thank you everyone for letting me share and for celebrating joy with me. I am over the moon.


Just in time for Christmas.  Yay !!


----------



## Dmurphy1

My husband bought me this beautiful Paddock Flot charm for my beloved caravan bag !! Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday !!


----------



## Poohbeary

Mini Lindy Rouge De Coeur
Echapee Ring

Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing you all joy and happiness (with pouring Hermès goodies)


----------



## sfaithg

tlamdang08 said:


> My Christmas present is here. SO #1 Blue Indigo / Capucine Ostrich Birkin 25. Thank you everyone for letting me share and for celebrating joy with me. I am over the moon.



OMG! How stunning [emoji7] congrats!!


----------



## tlamdang08

sfaithg said:


> OMG! How stunning [emoji7] congrats!!


Thank you very much.


----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4623185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28 Rose extreme in Palladium Hardware


So gorgeous!! Congratulations


----------



## tlamdang08

Poohbeary said:


> Mini Lindy Rouge De Coeur
> Echapee Ring
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing you all joy and happiness (with pouring Hermès goodies)


I love this ring. Congrats on you new pieces.


----------



## Poohbeary

tlamdang08 said:


> I love this ring. Congrats on you new pieces.


Thank You! Fell in love when my SA brought it out. Congrats on your SO, beautiful combination of Ostrich Kelly!


----------



## Love Of My Life

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Holidays to everyone !!
> Taking this new to me BBK 28 to Christmas Eve events tonight at church and dinner.  She is 58 years young and in perfect condition with only one scuff in the corner. Adding a little red for Christmas with a twilly, rodeo and strap.



She sounds like me.. LOL
Beautiful bag & enjoy!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Poohbeary said:


> Thank You! Fell in love when my SA brought it out. Congrats on your SO, beautiful combination of Ostrich Kelly!


 Birkin


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> My Christmas present is here. SO #1 Blue Indigo / Capucine Ostrich Birkin 25. Thank you everyone for letting me share and for celebrating joy with me. I am over the moon.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## renet

tlamdang08 said:


> My Christmas present is here. SO #1 Blue Indigo / Capucine Ostrich Birkin 25. Thank you everyone for letting me share and for celebrating joy with me. I am over the moon.



This is so stunning! Love the color combi! [emoji3590] Congrats!


----------



## tlamdang08

renet said:


> This is so stunning! Love the color combi! [emoji3590] Congrats!


Thank you, I am still over the moon.


----------



## tlamdang08

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Fab41

the last jungle love tattoo shawl in this cw.. and a matching evie tpm... lovely hanukkah presents.. so happy and lucky to get them


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Christmas petit H just in time for today's festivities.


----------



## mcpro

tlamdang08 said:


> My Christmas present is here. SO #1 Blue Indigo / Capucine Ostrich Birkin 25. Thank you everyone for letting me share and for celebrating joy with me. I am over the moon.



beautiful!! Merry Christmas.


----------



## tlamdang08

mcpro said:


> beautiful!! Merry Christmas.


Thank you


----------



## Melow

Fab41 said:


> the last jungle love tattoo shawl in this cw.. and a matching evie tpm... lovely hanukkah presents.. so happy and lucky to get them


Soooo gorgoeus!! Can u share some modeling pics of the shawl?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My Christmas petit H just in time for today's festivities.


Your photos just reminded me that about the Petite H Bell charm I got in Paris.  Time to take it out.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Poohbeary said:


> Mini Lindy Rouge De Coeur
> Echapee Ring
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing you all joy and happiness (with pouring Hermès goodies)


Love both !! and especially the ring.


----------



## Kkho

On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.


----------



## Fab41

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4623453
> 
> On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
> May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.


 what beauty!!!


----------



## Serva1

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4623453
> 
> On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
> May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.



Huge congrats Kkho, gorgeous bag, looks like alligator and this one is a definite dreambag for me who loves dark navy blue colours. Thank you for sharing


----------



## inch

Stunning!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4623453
> 
> On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
> May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.


My heart stopped!!!


----------



## nymeria

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4623453
> 
> On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
> May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.


Stunning!!


----------



## Kaya7

I have found this under the Christmas tree


----------



## momasaurus

chkpfbeliever said:


> Happy Holidays to everyone !!
> Taking this new to me BBK 28 to Christmas Eve events tonight at church and dinner.  She is 58 years young and in perfect condition with only one scuff in the corner. Adding a little red for Christmas with a twilly, rodeo and strap.


Wow. Amazing condition and gorgeous bag, nicely decked out for the holiday!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kaya7 said:


> I have found this under the Christmas tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623519


so cute! I have never seen that design before!


----------



## sfaithg

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4623453
> 
> On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
> May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.



Wow! So classic and so beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## foofooness

allure244 said:


> Kelly 25 retourne matte noir gator with ghw and jungle love love twillies in cw 13 and 14. Broke but happy.  Need to shop way less next year.


Wow! Absolutely breathtaking! Congrats and enjoy her in good health!


----------



## Kaya7

Israeli_Flava said:


> so cute! I have never seen that design before!



It is new design Clic Cadenas in color Rose Dragee with PHW.


----------



## Kaya7

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4623453
> 
> On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
> May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.


Amazing B


----------



## steffysstyle

My first Birkin! 25, Gris Asphalte, in Taurillon Novillo with PHW. The twillies are the Faubourg Rainbow - Bleu Jean/Rose Vif/Ciel.


----------



## Kaya7

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4623593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623595
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! 25, Gris Asphalte, in Taurillon Novillo with PHW. The twillies are the Faubourg Rainbow - Bleu Jean/Rose Vif/Ciel.


Absolutely beautiful colors and also bag is stunning


----------



## steffysstyle

Kaya7 said:


> Absolutely beautiful colors and also bag is stunning



Thank you!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4623593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623595
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! 25, Gris Asphalte, in Taurillon Novillo with PHW. The twillies are the Faubourg Rainbow - Bleu Jean/Rose Vif/Ciel.



This is literally SO PERFECT for you! Love your IG BTW. You are a neutral inspiration and I love all of your photos.

Congrats on your new B!


----------



## steffysstyle

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> This is literally SO PERFECT for you! Love your IG BTW. You are a neutral inspiration and I love all of your photos.
> 
> Congrats on your new B!



Thank you so much for your lovely compliment!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4623593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623595
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! 25, Gris Asphalte, in Taurillon Novillo with PHW. The twillies are the Faubourg Rainbow - Bleu Jean/Rose Vif/Ciel.


Everything in this is stunning.....your outfit and that B is novillo is gorgeous!


----------



## steffysstyle

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Everything in this is stunning.....your outfit and that B is novillo is gorgeous!



Thank you so much @ODEDIHAIMS


----------



## Fab41

Melow said:


> Soooo gorgoeus!! Can u share some modeling pics of the shawl?


quick mod shots.. love cats! love this shawl!


----------



## auntynat

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4623453
> 
> On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
> May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.


WOW! You should visit the in-laws often...!


----------



## Sofiko

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4623453
> 
> On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
> May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.


I am in LOVE!!


----------



## Sofiko

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4623593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623595
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! 25, Gris Asphalte, in Taurillon Novillo with PHW. The twillies are the Faubourg Rainbow - Bleu Jean/Rose Vif/Ciel.


Everything is just breathtaking!


----------



## nymeria

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4623593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623595
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! 25, Gris Asphalte, in Taurillon Novillo with PHW. The twillies are the Faubourg Rainbow - Bleu Jean/Rose Vif/Ciel.


Breathtaking- simple and classic.
Congrats!


----------



## qwerty098

steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4623593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623595
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! 25, Gris Asphalte, in Taurillon Novillo with PHW. The twillies are the Faubourg Rainbow - Bleu Jean/Rose Vif/Ciel.


----------



## Vhermes212

does anyone orange box from the birkin or kelly or Constance have the sticker or label on it with what bag is inside? does anyone ask their SA to keep the ID card or whatever comes with the box before the plastic is taken off?


----------



## acrowcounted

Vhermes212 said:


> does anyone orange box from the birkin or kelly or Constance have the sticker or label on it with what bag is inside? does anyone ask their SA to keep the ID card or whatever comes with the box before the plastic is taken off?


Most stores have a policy to remove and keep the stickers. My SA allowed me to keep the sticker on my SO box. Since this is all wildly off topic, here is recent thread with the same discussion (though it’s now locked) https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/do-hermes-boxes-all-come-with-stickers-now.1021652/

To stay on topic, my recent Jungle Love Love Twilly purchase.


----------



## GoldFish8

acrowcounted said:


> Most stores have a policy to remove and keep the stickers. My SA allowed me to keep the sticker on my SO box. Since this is all wildly off topic, here is recent thread with the same discussion (though it’s now locked) https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/do-hermes-boxes-all-come-with-stickers-now.1021652/
> 
> To stay on topic, my recent Jungle Love Love Twilly purchase.
> View attachment 4623934


Can you show how these twillys look?  Are they longer than the normal twillys?


----------



## acrowcounted

GoldFish8 said:


> Can you show how these twillys look?  Are they longer than the normal twillys?


The Twillys are half hearts, half “jungle love” and the normal Twilly length.


----------



## Fab41

acrowcounted said:


> Most stores have a policy to remove and keep the stickers. My SA allowed me to keep the sticker on my SO box. Since this is all wildly off topic, here is recent thread with the same discussion (though it’s now locked) https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/do-hermes-boxes-all-come-with-stickers-now.1021652/
> 
> To stay on topic, my recent Jungle Love Love Twilly purchase.
> View attachment 4623934


such a pretty twilly!! 
can you share the reference number?​


----------



## allure244

Fab41 said:


> such a pretty twilly!!
> can you share the reference number?​


Jungle love love twilly 
*REF:H063513S*
LadyCupid posted the different colorways here.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-hermes-spring-summer-2020-scarves.1018964/page-48#post-334939


----------



## Fab41

allure244 said:


> Jungle love love twilly
> *REF:H063513S*
> LadyCupid posted the different colorways here.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-hermes-spring-summer-2020-scarves.1018964/page-48#post-334939


thank you!!


----------



## allure244

Fab41 said:


> thank you!!


It’s so good. Definitely recommend. I got two colorways and thinking to hunt down other ones too.


----------



## weibandy

Jungle love love from my dear SA today


----------



## GoldFish8

allure244 said:


> Jungle love love twilly
> *REF:H063513S*
> LadyCupid posted the different colorways here.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-hermes-spring-summer-2020-scarves.1018964/page-48#post-334939


You’re the best!! Thank you


----------



## tlamdang08

weibandy said:


> Jungle love love from my dear SA today
> View attachment 4624011


I am twin with you on this .  Did you get the pink too?


----------



## Fab41

you guys are makin my fingers twitch to message my SA at past 10pm! .. the FOMO struggle is real!


----------



## tlamdang08

A little something from Las Vegas 
Mini Mor scarf ring
The scarf display system
Have a good night everyone


----------



## disappeared

weibandy said:


> Jungle love love from my dear SA today
> View attachment 4624011


Lovely! Are the hearts fuschia or purple?


----------



## weibandy

tlamdang08 said:


> I am twin with you on this .  Did you get the pink too?


Not yet!  Still waiting.


----------



## steffysstyle

Sofiko said:


> Everything is just breathtaking!





nymeria said:


> Breathtaking- simple and classic.
> Congrats!



Thank you so much! So delighted to have this classic bag in my collection


----------



## momasaurus

allure244 said:


> Jungle love love twilly
> *REF:H063513S*
> LadyCupid posted the different colorways here.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-hermes-spring-summer-2020-scarves.1018964/page-48#post-334939


I don't see the CW that @acrowcounted has - would love the CW number, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Meta

momasaurus said:


> I don't see the CW that @acrowcounted has - would love the CW number, if possible. Thanks!


It's cw 20.  I previously posted it here.


----------



## Alexa67

Loose my words after seeing my “SO”. Etoupe with maccasar and bushed PH
Feel like in H-heaven


----------



## Luvhcv

Alexa67 said:


> Loose my words after seeing my “SO”. Etoupe with maccasar and bushed PH
> Feel like in H-heaven
> View attachment 4624466
> 
> View attachment 4624467
> View attachment 4624468


Stunning!  How long did this beauty take?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weibandy said:


> Jungle love love from my dear SA today
> View attachment 4624011


I'm waiting on these to arrive my boutique. Love!!! The hearts look like rose poupre (more purple) rather than fuchsia, right?


----------



## Alexa67

Luvhcv said:


> Stunning!  How long did this beauty take?


A bit less than 2 years   But my SM told me it depends often on the color. That’s why I I nearly gave up the hope, because maccasar was a seasonal color.


----------



## bagnut1

Alexa67 said:


> Loose my words after seeing my “SO”. Etoupe with maccasar and bushed PH
> Feel like in H-heaven
> View attachment 4624466
> 
> View attachment 4624467
> View attachment 4624468


That is truly stunning and unique.  Congratulations and enjoy your special bag!


----------



## Armcandylver

hannahsophia said:


> Love love love! Can you please share some tied photos of the equateur? Gorgeous cw. Also seriously love that bird of song twilly!





steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4623593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623595
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! 25, Gris Asphalte, in Taurillon Novillo with PHW. The twillies are the Faubourg Rainbow - Bleu Jean/Rose Vif/Ciel.


Steffysstyle, your B and outfit are dreamy. I love your style and hope to emulate one day.


----------



## steffysstyle

Armcandylver said:


> Steffysstyle, your B and outfit are dreamy. I love your style and hope to emulate one day.



Thank you so much, your kind comment has made my evening


----------



## Ethengdurst

Alexa67 said:


> Loose my words after seeing my “SO”. Etoupe with maccasar and bushed PH
> Feel like in H-heaven
> View attachment 4624466
> 
> View attachment 4624467
> View attachment 4624468


Gorgeous combination! It’s lovely, congratulations on your SO! Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## TeeCee77

Went on a little adventure today with Ms etoupe to collect an anemone calvi in chevre. I have anemone fever so bad


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Poohbeary said:


> Mini Lindy Rouge De Coeur
> Echapee Ring
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing you all joy and happiness (with pouring Hermès goodies)


So beautiful! I’d love to see a mod shot of the ring if you wouldn’t mind!


----------



## Poohbeary

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> So beautiful! I’d love to see a mod shot of the ring if you wouldn’t mind!


Pardon my chubby finger


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

Long waited Bearn wallet from Madison today


----------



## Poohbeary

I’ve been asking for this earrings and my SA was able to get it just in time for Christmas. So in love


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

It does have a snap closure!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Poohbeary said:


> Pardon my chubby finger


Stunning I can’t wait to try it! Thank you!


----------



## allure244

momasaurus said:


> I don't see the CW that @acrowcounted has - would love the CW number, if possible. Thanks!


Might be number 20?


----------



## _queenbee

Poohbeary said:


> I’ve been asking for this earrings and my SA was able to get it just in time for Christmas. So in love



May I please know the price of these? They are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Vhermes212

Mini kelly rose lipstick chèvre with gold hardware


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Vhermes212 said:


> Mini kelly rose lipstick chèvre with gold hardware


Queen K!  her!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momoc

Vhermes212 said:


> Mini kelly rose lipstick chèvre with gold hardware



Ok I get why so many of you say you want GHW with pink it is amazing  I’m no pink person but this is so pretty!!


----------



## CMilly

DH just surprised me with a Bordeaux kelly wallet (classic) with gwh.  Gorgeous and I am shocked.


----------



## Coconuts40

CMilly said:


> DH just surprised me with a Bordeaux kelly wallet (classic) with gwh.  Gorgeous and I am shocked.



Bordeaux / GHW is the best combo!  Congratulations!!  What a great husband you have


----------



## CMilly

Thank you so much. I am a very lucky woman in many (non material) ways.  I am also very lucky my husband took the time to choose this for me as a surprise.  I love it especially since his free time is so limited and he used it to go choose this for me. 


Coconuts40 said:


> Bordeaux / GHW is the best combo!  Congratulations!!  What a great husband you have


----------



## CocoLover27

My first Hermès watch !


----------



## nymeria

Congrats!!


----------



## Ball

KP in anemone ghw


----------



## More bags

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4623453
> 
> On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
> May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.


Congratulations, beyond gorgeous!



steffysstyle said:


> View attachment 4623593
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623595
> 
> 
> My first Birkin! 25, Gris Asphalte, in Taurillon Novillo with PHW. The twillies are the Faubourg Rainbow - Bleu Jean/Rose Vif/Ciel.


Congratulations- it looks stunning on you!


----------



## AlienaHermes

Ball said:


> KP in anemone ghw
> View attachment 4625495


TDF!


----------



## Elliebear

So excited for this Evelyne TPM in blue zellige!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

CMilly said:


> DH just surprised me with a Bordeaux kelly wallet (classic) with gwh.  Gorgeous and I am shocked.



Enjoy!!


----------



## weibandy

disappeared said:


> Lovely! Are the hearts fuschia or purple?





disappeared said:


> Lovely! Are the hearts fuschia or purple?





Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm waiting on these to arrive my boutique. Love!!! The hearts look like rose poupre (more purple) rather than fuchsia, right?



Took a close look.  Yes, these hearts  seem quite close to rose purple.  Strong saturation.


----------



## Alexa67

Ethengdurst said:


> Gorgeous combination! It’s lovely, congratulations on your SO!
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind word. Now I think can wait in peace for the next lovely bag, not important if it will take time.
> 
> 
> Definitely worth the wait.





bagnut1 said:


> That is truly stunning and unique.  Congratulations and enjoy your special bag!



Nice words
I still have her on the dining table, to watch her.
The color of your avatarbag is it geranium?


----------



## Ball

Elliebear said:


> So excited for this Evelyne TPM in blue zellige!!


The blue is amazing!  And I love the red GP!!  Loves so nice!  Maybe I will get a GP in red too.


----------



## Elliebear

Ball said:


> The blue is amazing!  And I love the red GP!!  Loves so nice!  Maybe I will get a GP in red too.


Thank you!! I think you will also enjoy a GP in red. So easy to wear with anything.


----------



## xxDxx




----------



## Hillychristie

Dressing up my new K25 sellier gris etain Epsom in the new jungle love rainbow twilly...waiting to bring her out after the New Year


----------



## HandbagNerd

tlamdang08 said:


> I am twin with you on this .  Did you get the pink too?



that ostrich is TDF!


----------



## HandbagNerd

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4623453
> 
> On my yearly trip to UK to visit my in-laws and my SA had this on hold for me. Best Christmas present ever and am over the moon.
> May I present Blue indigo matte b25 ghw.



One of the most stunning pieces I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## HandbagNerd

lovelyhongbao said:


> Picking up ordered scarves and accidentally got the barenia faubourg Halzan 31 in Ebene, perfect everyday bag.
> View attachment 4622939
> 
> 
> Waikiki store opening silk scarf
> 
> View attachment 4622941
> 
> View attachment 4622940
> 
> 
> San Francisco store opening scarf
> View attachment 4622942
> 
> View attachment 4622944
> 
> 
> Yellow stone special edition
> View attachment 4622945
> View attachment 4622946
> 
> 
> And my husband’s new favorite
> View attachment 4622947
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas and happy new year.


That dragon is everything! My son would loooooooove it!


----------



## renet

Coming to end of 2019 and received this B30 Fauve BF! Could not ask for more and feels very thankful![emoji7]


----------



## WKN

renet said:


> Coming to end of 2019 and received this B30 Fauve BF! Could not ask for more and feels very thankful![emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4626256


Congratulations! Oh! The smell! You are lucky - happy 2020!


----------



## renet

WKN said:


> Congratulations! Oh! The smell! You are lucky - happy 2020!



Thank you, WKN! Yes yes! I was thinking why they insisted that I must go to H store today. I initially said I am quite busy today and could not go in today. My SA “pestered” me that I must find some time to come by n time to time messaged if I would be reaching soon. Haha...I asked if I could do so tomorrow and reply is “No!”  [emoji23] 

When I entered the store, she told me to wait for her at the fitting room (private).  Then I know something is up to her sleeve but I never thought of this!  Haha...am still over the moon honestly. [emoji3059][emoji8]

Happy and blessed 2020 to you and everyone here too!


----------



## Hillychristie

renet said:


> Coming to end of 2019 and received this B30 Fauve BF! Could not ask for more and feels very thankful![emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4626256


Congratulations, renet 
What a way to ring in the new year with double joy - including your Kelly-to-go!!


----------



## renet

Hillychristie said:


> Congratulations, renet
> What a way to ring in the new year with double joy - including your Kelly-to-go!!



Thank you, Hillychristie!  I feel very happy and blessed!  A great way to usher in new year!

You too had triple joy round this corner of the year to welcome the new year, enjoy your K25, Constance and Evelyne TPM! [emoji8]


----------



## momasaurus

Meta said:


> It's cw 20.  I previously posted it here.


Thanks! so i guess it is navy, not black?


----------



## auntynat

Just back from Christmas in Sydney Where I found these Aloha sandals; surprisingly comfortable! These are versatile, but I think they will look amazing in a brighter colour which I hope will pop up soon:


----------



## noegirl

renet said:


> Coming to end of 2019 and received this B30 Fauve BF! Could not ask for more and feels very thankful![emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626256



Ohhhh twins! Gosh you are making me want to get mine out to smell hahahah congrats honey! The most classic bag I own.  



auntynat said:


> Just back from Christmas in Sydney Where I found these Aloha sandals; surprisingly comfortable! These are versatile, but I think they will look amazing in a brighter colour which I hope will pop up soon:



Most boutiques have the bright blue available now as well!


----------



## nymeria

What a 


renet said:


> Coming to end of 2019 and received this B30 Fauve BF! Could not ask for more and feels very thankful![emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4626256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> What a wonderful way to end the year- really makes you appreciate it all even more. And I love the way your SA would not let you off the hook!
> It's gorgeous!! Enjoy and wear it well.


----------



## Meta

momasaurus said:


> Thanks! so i guess it is navy, not black?


Yes, that's correct.  The black has fuchsia hearts.


----------



## Austintx

Hillychristie said:


> Dressing up my new K25 sellier gris etain Epsom in the new jungle love rainbow twilly...waiting to bring her out after the New Year



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

Austintx said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you


----------



## momasaurus

Meta said:


> Yes, that's correct.  The black has fuchsia hearts.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Just a small haul from my visit at NYC Wall St. boutique.


----------



## Meta

momasaurus said:


>


Sorry!


----------



## Senbei

Vert armande/Gris Perle calvi in evercolour leather. It’s so so so gorgeous!! 
And a Three Graces CSGM (also posted in the S/S 2020 thread)


----------



## DR2014

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4626459
> 
> Just a small haul from my visit at NYC Wall St. boutique.


That's my home store too!!


----------



## momoc

Purchased a while back but never got around to post - might as well get it in before the year is over! Ending the year with a little of my love for yellow, verso, Barenia, and inability to not buy earrings every time I go in


----------



## renet

noegirl said:


> Ohhhh twins! Gosh you are making me want to get mine out to smell hahahah congrats honey! The most classic bag I own.



Very happy to be bag twins with you, dear! My room still fills with barenia aroma. [emoji23] 



nymeria said:


> What a



Thank you, dear nymeria!  Haha your sentence wasn’t complete but I guess you were also excited for me getting this bag too? [emoji13]


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Dressing up my new K25 sellier gris etain Epsom in the new jungle love rainbow twilly...waiting to bring her out after the New Year


Wow, Congrats!!



HandbagNerd said:


> that ostrich is TDF!


Thank you, I am still over the moon


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Purchased a while back but never got around to post - might as well get it in before the year is over! Ending the year with a little of my love for yellow, verso, Barenia, and inability to not buy earrings every time I go in
> 
> View attachment 4626588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626589


 Love these earings


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Love these earings



Thank you


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Ending 2019 with this...




Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## crisbac

Xmas presents from me to me.
Clic H bracelet GHW Pannacotta and Calvi card holder in Chèvre Mysore Anemone.


----------



## nymeria

renet said:


> Very happy to be bag twins with you, dear! My room still fills with barenia aroma. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear nymeria!  Haha your sentence wasn’t complete but I guess you were also excited for me getting this bag too? [emoji13]


Totally!! It was along the lines of " What a great way to end the year...." But bottom line YEAH!! congrats and enjoy- I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## renet

crisbac said:


> Xmas presents from me to me.
> Clic H bracelet GHW Pannacotta and Calvi card holder in Chèvre Mysore Anemone.
> View attachment 4626762
> 
> View attachment 4626763



Congrats, dear crisbac! Especially love the Clic H bracelet. Is it a new color?


----------



## renet

nymeria said:


> Totally!! It was along the lines of " What a great way to end the year...." But bottom line YEAH!! congrats and enjoy- I'm thrilled for you!



Thank you dear nymeria! [emoji8]


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Congrats, dear crisbac! Especially love the Clic H bracelet. Is it a new color?


Thanks a lot, my dear renet!  I don't know if it's a new color, I thought so at first when I saw it in the boutique but then I saw an IG post from August 2016 with a Charnière bracelet in pannacotta.


----------



## DollyGirl

crisbac said:


> Xmas presents from me to me.
> Clic H bracelet GHW Pannacotta and Calvi card holder in Chèvre Mysore Anemone.
> View attachment 4626762
> 
> View attachment 4626763



They're so beautiful! Congrats dear  I love anemone, definitely one of my favorite color from H.


----------



## crisbac

DollyGirl said:


> They're so beautiful! Congrats dear  I love anemone, definitely one of my favorite color from H.


Thank you very much, my dear DollyGirl!  Anemone is definitely special and one of my favorites, too!  Can I say it's kind of addictive?


----------



## TankerToad

Lady Butterfly said:


> Ending 2019 with this...
> 
> View attachment 4626759
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Love this ! Twins - excited to try out this Lindy in the most classic combo


----------



## pinkorchid20

After a year full of disappointment with my local store, I treated myself to this lovely 28 Rouge Vif Box Kelly from 1993. Completely makes up for the H mess in 2019. 

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## nymeria

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a year full of disappointment with my local store, I treated myself to this lovely 28 Rouge Vif Box Kelly from 1993. Completely makes up for the H mess in 2019.
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4627102


It is absolutely beautiful  Perfect way to start the new year. Enjoy!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lady Butterfly said:


> Ending 2019 with this...
> 
> View attachment 4626759
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Eeeeeeks!!! Love etain and your little cutie is perfection!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

crisbac said:


> Xmas presents from me to me.
> Clic H bracelet GHW Pannacotta and Calvi card holder in Chèvre Mysore Anemone.
> View attachment 4626762
> 
> View attachment 4626763


Both items are dreamy colors! Enjoy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a year full of disappointment with my local store, I treated myself to this lovely 28 Rouge Vif Box Kelly from 1993. Completely makes up for the H mess in 2019.
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4627102




 Enjoy & Happy Hermes New Year to you as well


----------



## noegirl

Calvi card case in rose p madame leather...


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> Calvi card case in rose p madame leather...


This is beautiful. Do you like the leather?


----------



## momoc

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a year full of disappointment with my local store, I treated myself to this lovely 28 Rouge Vif Box Kelly from 1993. Completely makes up for the H mess in 2019.
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4627102



Beautiful and wishing 2020 is completely the opposite for you regarding your local store & brings lots of joy and treasures!


----------



## jh88

I actually bought theses a few months back, Neo boots in brun fume and pegasus ballerina in noir.


----------



## Wozimom

Got this for my mom as early birthday present for when she visits me in couple weeks. Didn’t realize it was tonal stitching until I got home! More formal looking but probably a good thing for mom!


----------



## AlienaHermes

Wozimom said:


> Got this for my mom as early birthday present for when she visits me in couple weeks. Didn’t realize it was tonal stitching until I got home! More formal looking but probably a good thing for mom!


I think this is a perfect present! Looks a tad more formal compared to the contrast stitching ones as you said, but I think it also highlights the GHW.


----------



## noegirl

acrowcounted said:


> This is beautiful. Do you like the leather?




I am on the fence about it. I am trying to imagine it in a retourne Kelly and I'm struggling. I do like the sheen and non ridged feel so we shall see


----------



## Wozimom

AlienaHermes said:


> I think this is a perfect present! Looks a tad more formal compared to the contrast stitching ones as you said, but I think it also highlights the GHW.



Thanks! And that is a good point. I was looking at it in store, thinking it was too dark but decided to go with it any way. I do think you are right on it highlights the GHW. I just hope she will like it (truly, and not just because it’s from me.)


----------



## GoldFish8

noegirl said:


> I am on the fence about it. I am trying to imagine it in a retourne Kelly and I'm struggling. I do like the sheen and non ridged feel so we shall see


I think you should wait.. in a retourne a softer leather would be so much nicer.. especially knowing your preference for soft leathers like clemence.. go see it for sure.. but it’s too expensive to settle I think 

Side note.. how is the leather compared to chèvre?


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> I think you should wait.. in a retourne a softer leather would be so much nicer.. especially knowing your preference for soft leathers like clemence.. go see it for sure.. but it’s too expensive to settle I think
> 
> Side note.. how is the leather compared to chèvre?



You are right I do like softer leathers... I hate that the bag I want is seemingly unavailable in the combination I want hahaha 
Compared to chevre its thinner and smaller texture but in some ways very similar.


----------



## crisbac

Israeli_Flava said:


> Both items are dreamy colors! Enjoy!


Thank you so so much, my dear Israeli_Flava!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a year full of disappointment with my local store, I treated myself to this lovely 28 Rouge Vif Box Kelly from 1993. Completely makes up for the H mess in 2019.
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4627102


Love!!!!! What a treat!


----------



## Wozimom

Lady Butterfly said:


> Ending 2019 with this...
> 
> View attachment 4626759
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



So pretty! Is that a 26 or 30? Do you mind sharing the color? 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Fab41

#tpfmademebuyit 
jungle love love twilly & cadenas scarf ring ​


----------



## nymeria

Wozimom said:


> Got this for my mom as early birthday present for when she visits me in couple weeks. Didn’t realize it was tonal stitching until I got home! More formal looking but probably a good thing for mom!


What a lucky mom ( in many things!). I actually prefer the tonal stitch for the black. She will LOVE it


----------



## Ball

crisbac said:


> Huge congratulations, dear renet! The Kelly To-Go is perfection!  I'm so happy for you!  I hope your DH is doing well, I wish you both all the best!



The Kelly to-go is gorgeous.  Congratulations!!

I am kind of new to Hermes so please forgive me for my ignorance - I have never seen a Kelly wallet to-go.  I assume it is difficult to get your hands on one?


----------



## Meta

Ball said:


> The Kelly to-go is gorgeous.  Congratulations!!
> 
> I am kind of new to Hermes so please forgive me for my ignorance - I have never seen a Kelly wallet to-go.  I assume it is difficult to get your hands on one?


It's new for SS20. Should be trickling into stores slowly but surely. It will gradually replace the existing classic Kelly wallets, is my understanding. Good luck with your search!


----------



## crisbac

Meta said:


> It's new for SS20. Should be trickling into stores slowly but surely. It will gradually replace the existing classic Kelly wallets, is my understanding. Good luck with your search!


+1! 


Ball said:


> The Kelly to-go is gorgeous.  Congratulations!!
> 
> I am kind of new to Hermes so please forgive me for my ignorance - I have never seen a Kelly wallet to-go.  I assume it is difficult to get your hands on one?


I haven't seen a Kelly To-Go in my local boutique in Buenos Aires either, dear Ball. I think there will be a high demand... It's gorgeous!


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> Coming to end of 2019 and received this B30 Fauve BF! Could not ask for more and feels very thankful![emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4626256


Stunning!  I'm so happy for you, my dear renet!  Huge congrats!


----------



## pinkorchid20

nymeria said:


> It is absolutely beautiful  Perfect way to start the new year. Enjoy!!





Love Of My Life said:


> Enjoy & Happy Hermes New Year to you as well





momoc said:


> Beautiful and wishing 2020 is completely the opposite for you regarding your local store & brings lots of joy and treasures!



Thank you all, too kind! Hope 2020 will be a successful and happy H year for all of us members!


----------



## Ball

crisbac said:


> +1!
> 
> I haven't seen a Kelly To-Go in my local boutique in Buenos Aires either, dear Ball. I think there will be a high demand... It's gorgeous!



I know! It looks so gorgeous.  I will check with my SA after the New Year


----------



## Ball

Meta said:


> It's new for SS20. Should be trickling into stores slowly but surely. It will gradually replace the existing classic Kelly wallets, is my understanding. Good luck with your search!



Thank you for the information!  I will surely check with my SA


----------



## renet

crisbac said:


> Stunning!  I'm so happy for you, my dear renet!  Huge congrats!



Thanks, dear crisbac! [emoji847] [emoji4]


----------



## WKN

I am also looking forward to the Kelly to-go wallets making their way to my local store. I was told that my store has also ordered the Constance to-go wallets! Sadly, no chevre for the latter, just for the Kellys. And you can change the straps as well.


----------



## fabuleux

I got these as a gift. Although I like the Rythme buckle, I find it a bit too recognizable and I might exchange it for a more discreet buckle. The shoes, however, are chèvre—so comfortable I am definitely keeping them!


----------



## acrowcounted

My new favorite bag!


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> My new favorite bag!
> 
> View attachment 4629003


Wow.... thís color .
Congrats!!!


----------



## Ball

fabuleux said:


> I got these as a gift. Although I like the Rythme buckle, I find it a bit too recognizable and I might exchange it for a more discreet buckle. The shoes, however, are chèvre—so comfortable I am definitely keeping them!
> View attachment 4628956
> View attachment 4628957



I am the exact same pair of shoes.  Totally agree with you - they are so comfortable.  No breaking in needed!


----------



## Ball

WKN said:


> I am also looking forward to the Kelly to-go wallets making their way to my local store. I was told that my store has also ordered the Constance to-go wallets! Sadly, no chevre for the latter, just for the Kellys. And you can change the straps as well.



Let me know when you see them in your store!


----------



## madamelizaking

Fab41 said:


> #tpfmademebuyit
> jungle love love twilly & cadenas scarf ring ​


I love these!! I just requested my SA let me know when the twilly is in stock. It's so cute!!!


----------



## Marmotte

Got a new Twilly for my B30  Just in at my boutique


----------



## momasaurus

pinkorchid20 said:


> After a year full of disappointment with my local store, I treated myself to this lovely 28 Rouge Vif Box Kelly from 1993. Completely makes up for the H mess in 2019.
> 
> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4627102


Gorgeous!!! I would take this over anything new any day. Older box is so lovely.


----------



## pinkorchid20

momasaurus said:


> Gorgeous!!! I would take this over anything new any day. Older box is so lovely.


Fully agree. It took me some time to find one in Rouge Vif. If I was a GHW person I‘d be a happy lady with all those wonderful vintage box bags available. Preferring PHW, this lovely red lady will be my special occasion bag (also hoping to keep its condition that way). Now on the hunt for an early 2000 PHW box Kelly.


----------



## Ladybaga

Marmotte said:


> Got a new Twilly for my B30  Just in at my boutique
> View attachment 4629505


I love these twilly with your bag! Perfect on your B.


----------



## Ladybaga

acrowcounted said:


> My new favorite bag!
> 
> View attachment 4629003


Beautiful pochette!!! I love the color and twilly. Is the twilly from this season? My Miss Cactus B30 may need some new clothes.


----------



## acrowcounted

Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful pochette!!! I love the color and twilly. Is the twilly from this season? My Miss Cactus B30 may need some new clothes.


It’s “Sea, Surf, and Fun” from a few seasons ago. Not sure if there are still any twillies out there.


----------



## Ladybaga

acrowcounted said:


> It’s “Sea, Surf, and Fun” from a few seasons ago. Not sure if there are still any twillies out there.


Thank you so much! I have that design in a 90. I should have recognized the palm frond peeking out on the right side of your handle. It’s perfect for your bag! Congrats!


----------



## Austintx

acrowcounted said:


> My new favorite bag!
> 
> View attachment 4629003



Beautiful!!  What color is this?


----------



## LadyD21

Marmotte said:


> Got a new Twilly for my B30  Just in at my boutique
> View attachment 4629505



Oh! that is such a stunning combo! It screams beach (I mean summer) & fun all over!


----------



## TraceySH

A few fun pickups last night! 24/24 in gris etain - first one I’ve seen in that color so I was soooo happy! And the cartable was a resale purchase. It’s big and I like it!


----------



## GoldFish8

Marmotte said:


> Got a new Twilly for my B30  Just in at my boutique
> View attachment 4629505


Love!! What are the colors on this SO?


----------



## Marmotte

GoldFish8 said:


> Love!! What are the colors on this SO?


This was not a SO
I asked for a B30 in grey in July 2019 and got a call in August for this beautiful Gris Etain RGHW 
How lucky!!!
It is my first H bag


----------



## GoldFish8

Marmotte said:


> This was not a SO
> I asked for a B30 in grey in July 2019 and got a call in August for this beautiful Gris Etain RGHW
> How lucky!!!
> It is my first H bag


Omg I feel so silly!! The lighting made it look like two different greys or almost a grey-blue and another grey lol! I should have looked more carefully! Either way what a stunning bag. Love RGHW with etain! You sure did luck out


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TraceySH said:


> A few fun pickups last night! 24/24 in gris etain - first one I’ve seen in that color so I was soooo happy! And the cartable was a resale purchase. It’s big and I like it!


Cartable is such a cool look!  Love it on you.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new Balade en Berlin hinged bracelet!!


----------



## AlienaHermes

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My new Balade en Berlin hinged bracelet!!


Nice!


----------



## momoc

Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH 

He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”

Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!




I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


----------



## fluffyhamster12

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


How sweet of your DH!!  I have a similar Evie (Toffee/Cuivre strap) — it is such a useful and cute little bag. Enjoy her in good health


----------



## TeeCee77

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


Hubby for the win!


----------



## hers4eva

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else




Such a sweet story 
Your DH is surely a keeper 

I  your four beauties ... I get very excited when I see a Miss Bo


----------



## noegirl

Legend sandals in black... just going through my wishlist


----------



## lolakitten

noegirl said:


> Legend sandals in black... just going through my wishlist


I adore these sandals! I’m hoping to get a pair in the spring


----------



## momoc

fluffyhamster12 said:


> How sweet of your DH!!  I have a similar Evie (Toffee/Cuivre strap) — it is such a useful and cute little bag. Enjoy her in good health


Thank you! I love Evie TPMs - so cute & for me they are super useful! Toffee and Cuivre sounds like a delicious combo too 



TeeCee77 said:


> Hubby for the win!


Indeed 



hers4eva said:


> Such a sweet story
> Your DH is surely a keeper
> 
> I  your four beauties ... I get very excited when I see a Miss Bo


The Bolide is the first gold bag I got! Such a useful bag & classic shape. I love her!


----------



## noegirl

lolakitten said:


> I adore these sandals! I’m hoping to get a pair in the spring




They are so comfy! I'm feeling like I need the gold also hahaha!  I hear they are coming in blush also this spring


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

A little something for Christmas


----------



## nymeria

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


The man's a keeper!! And like you said, its even more special now-congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Cygne18

noegirl said:


> Legend sandals in black... just going through my wishlist


Awesome buy! You look amazing in them, hon!


----------



## periogirl28

The best, most loyal Hermes DH of the Year 2020 award goes to Mr momoc! He really listens!


----------



## DR2014

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


Twins with your gold K, and I also have a gold Victoria!


----------



## lolakitten

noegirl said:


> They are so comfy! I'm feeling like I need the gold also hahaha!  I hear they are coming in blush also this spring


Ohhh gold would be nice!


----------



## renet

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else



Congrats! Lovely husband! [emoji106] [emoji6]


----------



## momoc

nymeria said:


> The man's a keeper!! And like you said, its even more special now-congrats and enjoy!!


Thank you! Yep indeed I feel super fortunate! Already took the bag out today (got it yesterday)



periogirl28 said:


> The best, most loyal Hermes DH of the Year 2020 award goes to Mr momoc! He really listens!


Ok you are totally saying that because we are only a handful days into 2020 I know it  hahaha thank you so much I will accept the award on his behalf *curtsies*



DR2014 said:


> Twins with your gold K, and I also have a gold Victoria!


Yay thank you twin!! I truly love this color!!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


A happy ending love story . Congratulations!!!


----------



## momoc

renet said:


> Congrats! Lovely husband! [emoji106] [emoji6]


Thank you ☺️ 



tlamdang08 said:


> A happy ending love story . Congratulations!!!



Was just thinking that you were talking about this specific bag with me on the web find thread...and it turns out it was my DH who beat you to it  ahh sorry!! I’m sure yours will come soon  and your gold K25 is amazing!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Thank you ☺️
> 
> 
> 
> Was just thinking that you were talking about this specific bag with me on the web find thread...and it turns out it was my DH who beat you to it  ahh sorry!! I’m sure yours will come soon  and your gold K25 is amazing!


 Your husband on that day "The Husband of the day!!!"


----------



## periogirl28

momoc said:


> Thank you! Yep indeed I feel super fortunate! Already took the bag out today (got it yesterday)
> 
> 
> Ok you are totally saying that because we are only a handful days into 2020 I know it  hahaha thank you so much I will accept the award on his behalf *curtsies*
> 
> 
> Yay thank you twin!! I truly love this color!!


I don't think anyone is going to beat him for the rest of the year. Hence he has already won.


----------



## More bags

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


Congratulations on your Evelyne TPM. DH is a keeper, he truly “sees you”! What a sweetheart! Gorgeous gold family - I love your Kelly and Bolide, too.


----------



## JadeFor3st

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else




Such a sweet story and love the happy ending!
It’s really nice to have a supportive hubby, and who goes out of his way to surprises you like this.


----------



## tigergirl

I am thrilled to report that I was offered a B30 in Extreme Rose in Epsom with GHW at the Paris Sevres location on January 4th and said yes.     I was with 3 other friends, each wanted a different type of bag (thank goodness!) and only two of us got a bag that we wanted.  The SA was so sweet and friendly and happy see if she could make our dream come true.  Unlike the other SAs who have helped me in the past (all were cordial and helpful, but neither joked or laughed with us).   
When the SA presented the bag (I was last in my group to be helped that day), she asked if I wanted to guess the color...and then slowly removed the dust bag as if it was a stripper removing clothes.   She teased us as she shimmied the bag down and the entire group of us gasped.  

This is my 3rd Birkin purchase ( I have yet to be offered a Kelly or Constance), 2x at FSH and 1x at Sevres but have tried 4x in all.


----------



## momasaurus

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


FANTASTIC! Lucky you ("you think i don't pay attention" LOL, he is really a keeper)


----------



## adb

tigergirl said:


> I am thrilled to report that I was offered a B30 in Extreme Rose in Epsom with GHW at the Paris Sevres location on January 4th and said yes.     I was with 3 other friends, each wanted a different type of bag (thank goodness!) and only two of us got a bag that we wanted.  The SA was so sweet and friendly and happy see if she could make our dream come true.  Unlike the other SAs who have helped me in the past (all were cordial and helpful, but neither joked or laughed with us).
> When the SA presented the bag (I was last in my group to be helped that day), she asked if I wanted to guess the color...and then slowly removed the dust bag as if it was a stripper removing clothes.   She teased us as she shimmied the bag down and the entire group of us gasped.
> 
> This is my 3rd Birkin purchase ( I have yet to be offered a Kelly or Constance), 2x at FSH and 1x at Sevres but have tried 4x in all.


We are bag twins! It’s a woooow color.. I got mine from FSH days before Christmas.. Enjoy it hun..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tigergirl said:


> I am thrilled to report that I was offered a B30 in Extreme Rose in Epsom with GHW at the Paris Sevres location on January 4th and said yes.     I was with 3 other friends, each wanted a different type of bag (thank goodness!) and only two of us got a bag that we wanted.  The SA was so sweet and friendly and happy see if she could make our dream come true.  Unlike the other SAs who have helped me in the past (all were cordial and helpful, but neither joked or laughed with us).
> When the SA presented the bag (I was last in my group to be helped that day), she asked if I wanted to guess the color...and then slowly removed the dust bag as if it was a stripper removing clothes.   She teased us as she shimmied the bag down and the entire group of us gasped.
> 
> This is my 3rd Birkin purchase ( I have yet to be offered a Kelly or Constance), 2x at FSH and 1x at Sevres but have tried 4x in all.


*WOW congrats she's a real EYE POPPER!!! Epsom takes this color so well... How Juicy Fruit!!! *


----------



## Nerja

tigergirl said:


> I am thrilled to report that I was offered a B30 in Extreme Rose in Epsom with GHW at the Paris Sevres location on January 4th and said yes.     I was with 3 other friends, each wanted a different type of bag (thank goodness!) and only two of us got a bag that we wanted.  The SA was so sweet and friendly and happy see if she could make our dream come true.  Unlike the other SAs who have helped me in the past (all were cordial and helpful, but neither joked or laughed with us).
> When the SA presented the bag (I was last in my group to be helped that day), she asked if I wanted to guess the color...and then slowly removed the dust bag as if it was a stripper removing clothes.   She teased us as she shimmied the bag down and the entire group of us gasped.
> 
> This is my 3rd Birkin purchase ( I have yet to be offered a Kelly or Constance), 2x at FSH and 1x at Sevres but have tried 4x in all.


Wow! Rose Extreme is a stunning color!    Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## sf_newyorker

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


You both are so blessed!  this!


----------



## OKComputer

Couldn’t pick between the two, so I got both.


----------



## discussionforh

Love both beauties


----------



## odette57

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


We’re only a few days into the new year and we already have a husband of the year winner!


----------



## TankerToad

discussionforh said:


> Love both beauties
> View attachment 4632863
> View attachment 4632853


I can see why- both are magnificent


----------



## TankerToad

OKComputer said:


> Couldn’t pick between the two, so I got both.


Love both !!


----------



## skybluesky

Got the 2002 20 bag in black, orange bag charm, and an evercolor calvi.


----------



## nymeria

discussionforh said:


> Love both beauties
> View attachment 4632863
> View attachment 4632853


That bag is gorgeous!!  Every time I see a picture of the black un point sur deux I just stare at it. SO classy! Enjoy it and wear it well.
Is it the monsieur leather? what is the feel of it please-stiff v more pliable? Light? Thanks so much


----------



## bunnycat

I haven't been in a boutique in 2 years, and so we had a little weekend getaway, where I also got a chance to meet up with a fellow scarfie, our own lovely @Jbizzybeetle (  ). Fiona was glad to see us back Sunday evening so she could "help" me out....

Brides de Gala 140 mousse in red/black, Three Graces in white/red/blue plus the mini Mors ring and the Dallet cat book. It was a fun day!


----------



## QueenieQ

bunnycat said:


> I haven't been in a boutique in 2 years, and so we had a little weekend getaway, where I also got a chance to meet up with a fellow scarfie, our own lovely @Jbizzybeetle (  ). Fiona was glad to see us back Sunday evening so she could "help" me out....
> 
> Brides de Gala 140 mousse in red/black, Three Graces in white/red/blue plus the mini Mors ring and the Dallet cat book. It was a fun day!
> 
> View attachment 4633415
> View attachment 4633416


Lovely purchases!


----------



## bunnycat

QueenieQ said:


> Lovely purchases!



Thank you QueenieQ!


----------



## fabuleux

Invisible pleasures.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4633616
> 
> Invisible pleasures.


Un Jardin sur le nil is my daily perfume in the summer - so fresh - wear them in good health - and yes - invisible pleasures ....


----------



## fabuleux

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Un Jardin sur le nil is my daily perfume in the summer - so fresh - wear them in good health - and yes - invisible pleasures ....


Thank you! I’m new to Lagune but I think it will be a great cold-weather fragrance.


----------



## discussionforh

TankerToad said:


> I can see why- both are magnificent


Thank you!


nymeria said:


> That bag is gorgeous!!  Every time I see a picture of the black un point sur deux I just stare at it. SO classy! Enjoy it and wear it well.
> Is it the monsieur leather? what is the feel of it please-stiff v more pliable? Light? Thanks so much


Yes it is made of monsieur leather.  It feels pretty much like Epsom to me, but kind of glossier.


----------



## nao0808

Got my Kelly Danse in Evercolor P9 GHW last week.
P9 is not on my wish list, but it looks really gorgeous!  Can't resist at first sight.


----------



## Luvleo

Is it gold hdw? Very pretty!


----------



## nao0808

Yes, it is in gold hardware



Luvleo said:


> Is it gold hdw? Very pretty!


----------



## TankerToad

nao0808 said:


> Got my Kelly Danse in Evercolor P9 GHW last week.
> P9 is not on my wish list, but it looks really gorgeous!  Can't resist at first sight.


How fabulous is this ? Wow


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Xmas presents from me to me.
> Clic H bracelet GHW Pannacotta and Calvi card holder in Chèvre Mysore Anemone.
> View attachment 4626762
> 
> View attachment 4626763


Wonderful Christmas presents my dearest @crisbac! Beautiful colours !  Calvi is on my Wishlist!  Enjoy your new treasures my friend !


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> Wonderful Christmas presents my dearest @crisbac! Beautiful colours !  Calvi is on my Wishlist!  Enjoy your new treasures my friend !


Thank you so much, my dearest friend @PetiteParisChic!  I hope the Calvi on your Wishlist arrives soon!


----------



## fawnhagh

Got this rose confetti x brique verso Calvi in chèvre from h.com! 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

fawnhagh said:


> Got this rose confetti x brique verso Calvi in chèvre from h.com!
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4634306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634307



I love the 2020 ribbon.


----------



## fabuleux

fawnhagh said:


> Got this rose confetti x brique verso Calvi in chèvre from h.com!
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4634306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634307


Great colors!


----------



## DB8

I feel like this counts as a ‘latest purchase’ because nothing in Hermes is ever free, right? [emoji14]Got them a few days ago in Asia. Still sealed, just like how I like my orange boxes. Very discreet as usual when handing me this package.


----------



## skybluesky

DB8 said:


> I feel like this counts as a ‘latest purchase’ because nothing in Hermes is ever free, right? [emoji14]Got them a few days ago in Asia. Still sealed, just like how I like my orange boxes. Very discreet as usual when handing me this package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634566



I got one too with my purchase!  I'm in California.


----------



## Ball

skybluesky said:


> I got one too with my purchase!  I'm in California.



Didn't get one from my purchase visit today ..... I'm in New York.

Here's my small purchased today


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ball said:


> Didn't get one from my purchase visit today ..... I'm in New York.
> 
> Here's my small purchased today
> 
> View attachment 4634739
> View attachment 4634740


I love 'Three Graces' and your colorway.  Last year I got my red envelopes literally two days before Chinese New Year. Each store gets them at different times and you also have to ask.


----------



## TankerToad

DB8 said:


> I feel like this counts as a ‘latest purchase’ because nothing in Hermes is ever free, right? [emoji14]Got them a few days ago in Asia. Still sealed, just like how I like my orange boxes. Very discreet as usual when handing me this package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634566


I got one of these in Honolulu - afraid to open it - I find oragami  difficult ! Good look- show us finished product - it’s sooo cute


----------



## pree

This is a great leather charm in the ebene color. I like it with all of my bags! My picotin lock is in Noir and my evelyn is in Bleu Nuit


----------



## pjhm

Series 5


----------



## momoc

DB8 said:


> I feel like this counts as a ‘latest purchase’ because nothing in Hermes is ever free, right? [emoji14]Got them a few days ago in Asia. Still sealed, just like how I like my orange boxes. Very discreet as usual when handing me this package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634566



I received this yesterday when I visited my store and didn't have a way of carrying discreetly so I was carrying it in my hands (my bag was too small for it) while I was waiting to pay. Some other people (who I learned later were walk-ins) saw it and immediately demanded one too. The SAs (mine and the one helping them) looked at each other, then gave that polite smile that I've now realized must be a frequent expression for them to put on...

I have now personally seen a couple, er, interesting customers just with my sprinkled visits to the store. I used to think that with how easy it is to get information nowadays most people have an idea and research how H works, but I guess not. It makes me gain further appreciation for my SAs & tPF(ers) each time.


----------



## momoc

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love 'Three Graces' and your colorway.  Last year I got my red envelopes literally two days before Chinese New Year. Each store gets them at different times and you also have to ask.



Mine let me know beforehand. So probably really depends on the SA (like lots of other things with H).

But yes, stores totally get these things at different times.

My SA also just mailed out the holiday card to me, and she was joking "yeah it's past the holidays but we literally got them, after the new year so pretend it's still December!". Also told me that sometimes they don't get the new year's ribbons (the ones that will have the year on them, so new ones say "Hermes 2020") until quite a couple months into the year. Just Hermes quirks...like always


----------



## Tonimichelle

momoc said:


> View attachment 4631503
> 
> 
> Apparently this Evelyne TPM I posted about in the web find thread (and was sad that it was gone while I was being seriously tempted) was purchased by none other than my DH
> 
> He knows I love this mini size evelyne and it’s harder to get at my store so apparently he randomly browses hermes.com for me...I asked why he chose this color (there was also a black one at the time) and he was like “you think I don’t pay attention?”
> 
> Ok maybe it’s a little obvious how much I love gold. Just a little... here’s the current family portrait!
> 
> View attachment 4631505
> 
> 
> I did have a wishlist with my SA for a gold Evelyne TPM with gold strap instead, but I don’t mind Cuivre strap anyways and more importantly with how it came about I know I will love this particular one more than anything else


Aww that’s always going to be a special bag but no where near as special as your DH! Hang on to both of them


----------



## WhereismyH

Purchased on last day of 2019. Gris Perle mini roulis with permabrass.
Have been waiting for roulis for quite a while, love this color. Now thinking what is my next bag should be


----------



## noloc45

I got these 2 sweet calvis right before Christmas

1. Sailor Tattoo - I got the blue and I convinced my girlfriend to get the brown one
2. Normal Calvi - Zoom into the stamp and it says *Hermes In Orlando Florida* (I live in Orlando, Hermes opened up in Millenia mall). Only a few pieces were stamped like this when they opened and I asked my SA about it and he searched for what he said were hours and found this guy hiding somewhere
3. City 4CC Jungle card holder

We recently went to Miami and found 1 last Calvi with the robot and my gf picked it up as well for our collection


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Got this hinged bracelet as a birthday gift to myself the other day. I thought it would be a simple, elegant accessory that goes with everything. But now that I've worn it around the house for a bit I'm having second thoughts... I would have liked this bracelet to fit just right around the wrist and not move, but this one is a tad too big and slips down over my hand which doesn't look as nice. And I got the smallest size they have. Might have to exchange it for something else in the end.


----------



## Possum

My latest purchases include the Kelly pocket compact wallet in Anemone chèvre, Jungle Love Love twillies 13, and the Orange shopping bag charm. [emoji4]


----------



## skybluesky

Possum said:


> View attachment 4635526
> 
> My latest purchases include the Kelly pocket compact wallet in Anemone chèvre, Jungle Love Love twillies 13, and the Orange shopping bag charm. [emoji4]



Lovely treasures!  I have the orange charm too, it's so soft.  Your Kelly compact wallet and JLL twillies are so pretty!!!


----------



## Possum

skybluesky said:


> Lovely treasures!  I have the orange charm too, it's so soft.  Your Kelly compact wallet and JLL twillies are so pretty!!!


@skybluesky thankyou! I couldn't resist the orange charm even though I mightn't use it often. I see it as a collector piece. (My crazy justification anyway )


----------



## lulilu

ajaxbreaker said:


> Got this hinged bracelet as a birthday gift to myself the other day. I thought it would be a simple, elegant accessory that goes with everything. But now that I've worn it around the house for a bit I'm having second thoughts... I would have liked this bracelet to fit just right around the wrist and not move, but this one is a tad too big and slips down over my hand which doesn't look as nice. And I got the smallest size they have. Might have to exchange it for something else in the end.



Does it turn around while you are wearing it?  It actually looks kind of tight to me.  But I wear my watches and bracelets on the loose side.


----------



## LadyD21

bunnycat said:


> I haven't been in a boutique in 2 years, and so we had a little weekend getaway, where I also got a chance to meet up with a fellow scarfie, our own lovely @Jbizzybeetle (  ). Fiona was glad to see us back Sunday evening so she could "help" me out....
> 
> Brides de Gala 140 mousse in red/black, Three Graces in white/red/blue plus the mini Mors ring and the Dallet cat book. It was a fun day!
> 
> View attachment 4633415
> View attachment 4633416


As much as I love all your orange boxes, Fiona is what I would pick


----------



## bunnycat

LadyD21 said:


> As much as I love all your orange boxes, Fiona is what I would pick



 She knows she's the "baby" still around here and plays it to the hilt.


----------



## Ball

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love 'Three Graces' and your colorway.  Last year I got my red envelopes literally two days before Chinese New Year. Each store gets them at different times and you also have to ask.



Thank you! . I will probably go see my SA again next week for a Evelyne 29 or Picotin 18.  Will ask her then.


----------



## diane278

I’ve been looking for a Medor 29 in rouge h and finally found one. 
(Yikes! I see I need to clean/polish the PHW!)


----------



## Suzil

Possum said:


> View attachment 4635526
> 
> My latest purchases include the Kelly pocket compact wallet in Anemone chèvre, Jungle Love Love twillies 13, and the Orange shopping bag charm. [emoji4]


Lovely purchases! How are you liking the Kelly pocket wallet? Is it practical?


----------



## Hermeaddict

Miss Kelly going out for her virgin voyage!


----------



## Lingdang

Finesse ring.


----------



## guylian1609

My first post after some time lurking. Bought these two Jungle Love Love twillies today.


----------



## DoggieBags

My first purchase of the year. I don’t have a wishlist for 2020 after this . Noir shiny nilo croc b30 with ghw


----------



## DoggieBags

Lingdang said:


> Finesse ring.


That looks so pretty on your finger! Lovely ring!


----------



## momoc

DoggieBags said:


> My first purchase of the year. I don’t have a wishlist for 2020 after this . Noir shiny nilo croc b30 with ghw
> View attachment 4636184



AHHHHHHH CONGRATSSS
Like, I was prepared because I saw your post in the offer thread but still - what a beauty!!


----------



## Possum

Suzil said:


> Lovely purchases! How are you liking the Kelly pocket wallet? Is it practical?


@Suzil thankyou! I haven't used it yet, but i think it will be very practical as a grab and go wallet.


----------



## Muffin_Top

I went yesterday for the first time to Hermès "exception sale" in Paris. I went there right at 9 am and was surprised how calm the atmosphere was. I could try several scarves and shawls, with excellent advice from SAs. However I didn't find any that I loved enough. On the other side I was delighted to find unexpectedly two products I had been dreaming of a few seasons ago, but that were priced over my comfort zone. 
I am happy to share with you my new coral enamel Collier de Chien large bangle, and my pair of gray and blue Square wedge boots!


----------



## peonies13

A little spontaneous purchase thanks to @crisbac's inspiration! My new Chèvre Mysore Anémone Calvi - love the color and so supple


----------



## lolakitten

peonies13 said:


> A little spontaneous purchase thanks to @crisbac's inspiration! My new Chèvre Mysore Anémone Calvi - love the color and so supple


This is so pretty!
I have been stalking the Canadian website for a non black calvi!! I really hope we get some colours soon. The US site has so much more variety!


----------



## peonies13

lolakitten said:


> This is so pretty!
> I have been stalking the Canadian website for a non black calvi!! I really hope we get some colours soon. The US site has so much more variety!


Thanks! I am a bit shy of colors so this was a big jump for me  I'm really happy with it! My other Calvi is non-black but still neutral (verso with vert amande exterior / gris perle interior)


----------



## CMilly

lolakitten said:


> This is so pretty!
> I have been stalking the Canadian website for a non black calvi!! I really hope we get some colours soon. The US site has so much more variety!


You can call h.com customer service and see if they can bring one in from a store and send it to you. They do it on occasion. I have done this in Canada.


----------



## lolakitten

CMilly said:


> You can call h.com customer service and see if they can bring one in from a store and send it to you. They do it on occasion. I have done this in Canada.


I had no idea! Thanks!!


----------



## Suzil

Possum said:


> @Suzil thankyou! I haven't used it yet, but i think it will be very practical as a grab and go wallet.


Thank you for the response! It is the cutest little wallet! Enjoy it!


----------



## peonies13

CMilly said:


> You can call h.com customer service and see if they can bring one in from a store and send it to you. They do it on occasion. I have done this in Canada.



Ooh can they do this in the USA too?


----------



## crisbac

peonies13 said:


> A little spontaneous purchase thanks to @crisbac's inspiration! My new Chèvre Mysore Anémone Calvi - love the color and so supple


Twinsies, my dear @peonies13!  I'm so happy for you!  Anemone is special and in Chèvre... more special! Huge congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## Carrelover

Latest? A bunch of scarves...


----------



## Carrelover

guylian1609 said:


> View attachment 4636112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post after some time lurking. Bought these two Jungle Love Love twillies today.


Just got one myself today...twin!!!


----------



## k*d

I haven’t purchased anything at Hermes in years, but I needed a new handbag so this Lindy 26 in Rouge de Coeur Clemence was it.


----------



## corgimom11

Carrelover said:


> Latest? A bunch of scarves...
> View attachment 4636475



The flower one is so gorgeous. Which one is this?


----------



## Carrelover

corgimom11 said:


> The flower one is so gorgeous. Which one is this?


The blue in the front is A L'ombre des Pivoines (the one to its left is Mountain Zebra).


----------



## peonies13

DoggieBags said:


> My first purchase of the year. I don’t have a wishlist for 2020 after this . Noir shiny nilo croc b30 with ghw
> View attachment 4636184



So stunning!!!


----------



## skybluesky

Got my TPM Evelyn in Rouge Piment with PHW.  Almost got it in a Noir with GHW, but the red was beautiful.  

Also got a pair of Virginia Ankle boots, the leather is soft and it's surprisingly comfortable for a narrow heel.


----------



## skybluesky

peonies13 said:


> A little spontaneous purchase thanks to @crisbac's inspiration! My new Chèvre Mysore Anémone Calvi - love the color and so supple


One of my favorite leathers and colors!!!  Calvis are so convenient and I already have two!  Now I just need to find your calvi's twin too!


----------



## peonies13

skybluesky said:


> One of my favorite leathers and colors!!!  Calvis are so convenient and I already have two!  Now I just need to find your calvi's twin too!


I've never had Chèvre before, pretty excited about it  FYI I saw the anémone online this afternoon (US store) in case you actually want to grab it


----------



## skybluesky

peonies13 said:


> I've never had Chèvre before, pretty excited about it  FYI I saw the anémone online this afternoon (US store) in case you actually want to grab it


Thank you!!!  I always forget how fast/randomly the website restocks (and sells out)!


----------



## Ruxby

My first time owning a brand new Evelyne purchased  directly from the boutique. I can now understand how you folks feel when the SA opens the box and reveals your item and when you complete the transaction and the SA hands you the big orange bag...Hermès high! 
Here’s my brand new Evelyne GM in Deep Blue Maurice.


----------



## lolakitten

k*d said:


> I haven’t purchased anything at Hermes in years, but I needed a new handbag so this Lindy 26 in Rouge de Coeur Clemence was it.
> View attachment 4636484
> View attachment 4636485
> View attachment 4636486


I’m so in love with this colour


----------



## akakai

Just purchased a H Heur PM watch in Gold hw and barenia leather strap. I was going to pick it up in stores tomorrow but by chance saw it on a reputable watch site for a much lower price! Brand new too... I couldn't justify paying way more at the store tomorrow so pulled the trigger... this one won't count towards my h purchase history but I'm OK with it.


----------



## Mavissaurus

Got my first ever Kelly today!!! What a milestone. She’s a gorgeous sellier k25 in Gris Asphalte and she’s looking so adorable!!! Was contemplating whether k25 is too small to get in such neutral color, but trying to reassure myself i made the right choice! What do you guys think?


----------



## Sofiko

Mavissaurus said:


> View attachment 4636802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first ever Kelly today!!! What a milestone. She’s a gorgeous sellier k25 in Gris Asphalte and she’s looking so adorable!!! Was contemplating whether k25 is too small to get in such neutral color, but trying to reassure myself i made the right choice! What do you guys think?


The best choice ever


----------



## TeeCee77

A few of my recent acquisitions
Chevaux Au Pre shawl
Avantage sneakers white/silver 
Calvi anemone chevre


----------



## TeeCee77

Mavissaurus said:


> View attachment 4636802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first ever Kelly today!!! What a milestone. She’s a gorgeous sellier k25 in Gris Asphalte and she’s looking so adorable!!! Was contemplating whether k25 is too small to get in such neutral color, but trying to reassure myself i made the right choice! What do you guys think?


It’s a perfect choice! Do not second guess just enjoy her!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Mavissaurus said:


> View attachment 4636802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first ever Kelly today!!! What a milestone. She’s a gorgeous sellier k25 in Gris Asphalte and she’s looking so adorable!!! Was contemplating whether k25 is too small to get in such neutral color, but trying to reassure myself i made the right choice! What do you guys think?


I'll take it if you're not sure about it !


----------



## crisbac

Mavissaurus said:


> View attachment 4636802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first ever Kelly today!!! What a milestone. She’s a gorgeous sellier k25 in Gris Asphalte and she’s looking so adorable!!! Was contemplating whether k25 is too small to get in such neutral color, but trying to reassure myself i made the right choice! What do you guys think?


It's lovely, dear @Mavissaurus!  Gris Asphalt is just perfect! 


chkpfbeliever said:


> I'll take it if you're not sure about it !


+1, dear @chkpfbeliever!


----------



## Rhl2987

My new neutral. Really happy to have this one! Now I just need a strap that’s long enough for crossbody. 

Also took home this cashmere cardigan from FW19.


----------



## gottabagit

Holy Grail Birkin 35 Noir Togo and Palladium Balcons Du Guadalquivir enamel bangle.


----------



## madamelizaking

Something small I just picked up in Vegas. I’ve been looking for these for months, so happy to finally have found them!


----------



## MoyJoy

Chaine d'Ancre earrings, very small model
I LOVE how they blend into the ear like you were born with them.


----------



## VietCatholicMom

I think those Advantage sneakers are part of my wishlist now! 



TeeCee77 said:


> A few of my recent acquisitions
> Chevaux Au Pre shawl
> Avantage sneakers white/silver
> Calvi anemone chevre


----------



## DoggieBags

Rhl2987 said:


> My new neutral. Really happy to have this one! Now I just need a strap that’s long enough for crossbody.
> 
> Also took home this cashmere cardigan from FW19.


Congrats on your new k. She’s a beauty! And we’re twins on the cardigan I love mine, it’s so nice and warm.


----------



## JadeFor3st

discussionforh said:


> Love both beauties
> View attachment 4632863
> View attachment 4632853



Congrats! Twins with you on the Kelly!


----------



## De sac

Rhl2987 said:


> My new neutral. Really happy to have this one! Now I just need a strap that’s long enough for crossbody.
> 
> Also took home this cashmere cardigan from FW19.



Congrats! Is that 25? Beautiful classic


----------



## Rhl2987

DoggieBags said:


> Congrats on your new k. She’s a beauty! And we’re twins on the cardigan I love mine, it’s so nice and warm.


Thank you! I want to wear the cardigan carefully to avoid pulling but I also want to enjoy it!


De sac said:


> Congrats! Is that 25? Beautiful classic


Yes, it is! First retourne Kelly for me in awhile and I like it in 25! I was nervous it would be too small.


----------



## bzgv2017

Guess I’ve been lucky in the past month

Mini C Anemone Evercolor GHW - gift from DH
KP Rose Sakura PHW - purchase from my home store
B25 Beton Swift GHW - walk-in purchase in Rome


----------



## Sofiko

bzgv2017 said:


> Guess I’ve been lucky in the past month
> 
> Mini C Anemone Evercolor GHW - gift from DH
> KP Rose Sakura PHW - purchase from my home store
> B25 Beton Swift GHW - walk-in purchase in Rome
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637888
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637889
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637891


I am in love with absolutely everything , including the Cat


----------



## sf_newyorker

VietCatholicMom said:


> I think those Advantage sneakers are part of my wishlist now!


Mine as well!


----------



## ricababes

It was a Christmas present.


----------



## tlamdang08

Just added Kelly compact pocket Etain to my Neutral Family.


----------



## hannahsophia

tlamdang08 said:


> Just added Kelly compact pocket Etain to my Neutral Family.


 so cute! What color is the birkin?


----------



## tlamdang08

hannahsophia said:


> so cute! What color is the birkin?


It is gris etain


----------



## PIPET83

Birkin Shadow 35 swift leather black.


----------



## ayc

PIPET83 said:


> Birkin Shadow 35 swift leather black.


OMG!  That's one of my wish list!! Congrats!!


----------



## littleblackbag

discussionforh said:


> Love both beauties
> View attachment 4632863
> View attachment 4632853


Oh that Kelly is TDF


----------



## Hillychristie

bzgv2017 said:


> Guess I’ve been lucky in the past month
> 
> Mini C Anemone Evercolor GHW - gift from DH
> KP Rose Sakura PHW - purchase from my home store
> B25 Beton Swift GHW - walk-in purchase in Rome
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637888
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637889
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637891


Wow, congrats. Did you buy any other items in Rome to score the B25?


----------



## Purseperson420

Kelly bag charm, twilly, and lovely yellow scarf! 
Happy 2020 to all! [emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## bzgv2017

Hillychristie said:


> Wow, congrats. Did you buy any other items in Rome to score the B25?


Yes mostly RTW.


----------



## Hillychristie

bzgv2017 said:


> Yes mostly RTW.


Thank you.


----------



## LadyD21

Sofiko said:


> I am in love with absolutely everything , including the Cat



I give you the bags and I take the cat


----------



## Prinipessa

Purseperson420 said:


> Kelly bag charm, twilly, and lovely yellow scarf!
> Happy 2020 to all! [emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji177]
> View attachment 4638356


What is in the red box?


----------



## Purseperson420

Prinipessa said:


> What is in the red box?


Those are the Lunar New Year red envelopes


----------



## Possum

TeeCee77 said:


> A few of my recent acquisitions
> Chevaux Au Pre shawl
> Avantage sneakers white/silver
> Calvi anemone chevre


So beautiful @TeeCee77! But I am biased because we are twinning on the shawl and Avantage sneakers. Almost triplets as I bought the Kelly Pocket wallet in Anemone instead of the Calvi


----------



## TeeCee77

Possum said:


> So beautiful @TeeCee77! But I am biased because we are twinning on the shawl and Avantage sneakers. Almost triplets as I bought the Kelly Pocket wallet in Anemone instead of the Calvi


omg yesssss!!! great choices!


----------



## noegirl

Grand loop necklace in Barenia and gold legend sandals. My BF b30 is so happy to have friends. Here comes monochromatic outfits


----------



## adb

Mavissaurus said:


> View attachment 4636802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first ever Kelly today!!! What a milestone. She’s a gorgeous sellier k25 in Gris Asphalte and she’s looking so adorable!!! Was contemplating whether k25 is too small to get in such neutral color, but trying to reassure myself i made the right choice! What do you guys think?


Congratulations! K25 sellier is just perfect for me. We are cousins, mine is in etain phw.. enjoy it hun. ❤️


----------



## Sofiko

noegirl said:


> Grand loop necklace in Barenia and gold legend sandals. My BF b30 is so happy to have friends. Here comes monochromatic outfits


Beautiful colors


----------



## Prinipessa

Purseperson420 said:


> Those are the Lunar New Year red envelopes


Thank you I'm not familiar with those.  Are they envelopes to use to give money for the New Year?  Does Hermes issue them every year?  Just curious.


----------



## Possum

noegirl said:


> Grand loop necklace in Barenia and gold legend sandals. My BF b30 is so happy to have friends. Here comes monochromatic outfits


Stunning @noegirl! I could stare at this pic all day


----------



## hytangg

My first bag! The Picotin 18 in gold with gold hardware accessorized with a rodeo MM. Picked them up at the store today and I could not be more pleased


----------



## skybluesky

hytangg said:


> My first bag! The Picotin 18 in gold with gold hardware accessorized with a rodeo MM. Picked them up at the store today and I could not be more pleased


Congratulations!  I love gold with gold!  Also, you got a Rodeo?  I have to say, Rodeos are growing on me, yours in blue really makes me want one.  

Did you get it as a walk in offer?


----------



## skybluesky

Prinipessa said:


> Thank you I'm not familiar with those.  Are they envelopes to use to give money for the New Year?  Does Hermes issue them every year?  Just curious.


In the Chinese culture, we give out money in red envelopes as a monetary gift during Chinese (Lunar) New Year and other big events.  I got a pack and my mom is really jealous, so I sent her some!  I think H had them last year as well.  this year's has an origami theme...I haven't tried mine out yet.  You can ask your SA for some if they have it in yet.  Mine gave it to me, I didn't realize they had it in yet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

hytangg said:


> My first bag! The Picotin 18 in gold with gold hardware accessorized with a rodeo MM. Picked them up at the store today and I could not be more pleased





skybluesky said:


> In the Chinese culture, we give out money in red envelopes as a monetary gift during Chinese (Lunar) New Year and other big events.  I got a pack and my mom is really jealous, so I sent her some!  I think H had them last year as well.  this year's has an origami theme...I haven't tried mine out yet.  You can ask your SA for some if they have it in yet.  Mine gave it to me, I didn't realize they had it in yet.



Great choice.. Enjoy!!
Love this Chinese tradition of giving out money in a red envelope


----------



## hytangg

skybluesky said:


> Congratulations!  I love gold with gold!  Also, you got a Rodeo?  I have to say, Rodeos are growing on me, yours in blue really makes me want one.
> 
> Did you get it as a walk in offer?



Thank you!

I actually scored this online and had it shipped to the store. I always like to share the excitement with my SA. And also gives me an excuse to go look at other things while I'm there.


----------



## Prinipessa

skybluesky said:


> In the Chinese culture, we give out money in red envelopes as a monetary gift during Chinese (Lunar) New Year and other big events.  I got a pack and my mom is really jealous, so I sent her some!  I think H had them last year as well.  this year's has an origami theme...I haven't tried mine out yet.  You can ask your SA for some if they have it in yet.  Mine gave it to me, I didn't realize they had it in yet.


Thank you. Great to know.


----------



## noegirl

Sofiko said:


> Beautiful colors



Thank you dear!



Possum said:


> Stunning @noegirl! I could stare at this pic all day



Me too and thank you! All of my faves in one place! My SO was soooo jealous


----------



## cubby

My first Birkin, my new to me B30 Clemence Malachite in GHW. ❤️


----------



## periogirl28

Prinipessa said:


> Thank you I'm not familiar with those.  Are they envelopes to use to give money for the New Year?  Does Hermes issue them every year?  Just curious.


These red packets, like the annual Bolduc ribbon, are not distributed free. The stores have to order and purchase them as part of Podium orders and most European stores do not have them. As far as I know, FSH does not have them either.


----------



## Ladybaga

cubby said:


> My first Birkin, my new to me B30 Clemence Malachite in GHW. ❤️


This is a beautiful bag! I love the twillies on her, too!! PERFECTION!!


----------



## mcpro

Mavissaurus said:


> View attachment 4636802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first ever Kelly today!!! What a milestone. She’s a gorgeous sellier k25 in Gris Asphalte and she’s looking so adorable!!! Was contemplating whether k25 is too small to get in such neutral color, but trying to reassure myself i made the right choice! What do you guys think?




perfection!!!


----------



## cubby

Ladybaga said:


> This is a beautiful bag! I love the twillies on her, too!! PERFECTION!!



Thank you, Ladybaga! I initially wanted two identical twillies, but only one was available. The SA suggested pairing it in the same design but in another color. Turned out to be an excellent idea!

(Mods, sorry for the double post; kindly delete first post.)


----------



## Colorfulsugar

My very first purchase at hermes


----------



## Lizjess

cubby said:


> My first Birkin, my new to me B30 Clemence Malachite in GHW. ❤️


Beautiful!! I got my first B30 from Fashionphile a couple months ago. This exact bag is next on my wishlist ❤️


----------



## mcpro

Colorfulsugar said:


> My very first purchase at hermes



yay!    welcome to the orange slippery slopes!


----------



## peonies13

hytangg said:


> My first bag! The Picotin 18 in gold with gold hardware accessorized with a rodeo MM. Picked them up at the store today and I could not be more pleased



Congrats!! This is the bag I’ve been looking for and delighted to know it’s still being made


----------



## peonies13

skybluesky said:


> In the Chinese culture, we give out money in red envelopes as a monetary gift during Chinese (Lunar) New Year and other big events.  I got a pack and my mom is really jealous, so I sent her some!  I think H had them last year as well.  this year's has an origami theme...I haven't tried mine out yet.  You can ask your SA for some if they have it in yet.  Mine gave it to me, I didn't realize they had it in yet.



Thanks for the information  so the red envelope is empty and is intended for you to use to give a gift to someone else? What a nice idea!


----------



## peonies13

noegirl said:


> Grand loop necklace in Barenia and gold legend sandals. My BF b30 is so happy to have friends. Here comes monochromatic outfits



So so stunning!


----------



## noegirl

peonies13 said:


> So so stunning!


Thank you dear!


----------



## Skej

Bastia and Calvi in Box.


----------



## Meta

Skej said:


> Bastia and Calvi in Box.


Twins on the Bastia!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Isidore necklace & a pair of Ariodante lacquer bracelets


----------



## hers4eva

cubby said:


> My first Birkin, my new to me B30 Clemence Malachite in GHW. ❤️



Exquisite perfection


----------



## skybluesky

peonies13 said:


> Thanks for the information  so the red envelope is empty and is intended for you to use to give a gift to someone else? What a nice idea!


Yeah!  I think my SA gave me some because my second purchase was made with cash from a red envelope my mom gave me last year (how I made it a year without spending it, I don't know!).


----------



## peonies13

skybluesky said:


> Yeah!  I think my SA gave me some because my second purchase was made with cash from a red envelope my mom gave me last year (how I made it a year without spending it, I don't know!).


Ah!!


----------



## momasaurus

noegirl said:


> Grand loop necklace in Barenia and gold legend sandals. My BF b30 is so happy to have friends. Here comes monochromatic outfits


This combo will be killer! Beautiful pieces.


----------



## baggirl1986

renet said:


> An early Xmas present for me! Found this at home, on my laptop when I woke up this morning!  My DH surprised me with this Kelly To-Go when I have been with him on a worrisome journey when he was sick this year.  I am delighted with this gift!
> 
> This beauty is in Chèvre, Black GHW.  As you can see, there are only 4 card slots and a zipper compactment.  A iPhone 11 Pro Max can fit in it, but usually I do not fit any handphone in my wallet.  I do not have a classic Kelly wallet to compact its size so could not actually guesstimate if both model of Kelly wallet are of same length, height and depth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621604
> View attachment 4621605


I LOVE THIS BAG


----------



## Lejic

Calvi in Vert Verone. No matter where I put it I couldn’t get the color to show right with hotel lighting, it’s gorgeous (imo)!


----------



## renet

baggirl1986 said:


> I LOVE THIS BAG



Thank you! This is a WOC. Hehe...


----------



## baggirl1986

renet said:


> Thank you! This is a WOC. Hehe...


I know, I am planning to get one, but I want it fast so probably I will go for Kelly wallet + farandole option


----------



## pasdedeux1

Calvi verso in malachite/Bleu atoll
Moors a jouets in petroleum/vert amande/ciel
Faubourg rainbow twilly in Rose pourpre/ciel 

Pics when I get home from my trip!


----------



## fabuleux

Lejic said:


> Calvi in Vert Verone. No matter where I put it I couldn’t get the color to show right with hotel lighting, it’s gorgeous (imo)!
> 
> View attachment 4640991
> View attachment 4640992


Beautiful color!


----------



## fabuleux

cubby said:


> My first Birkin, my new to me B30 Clemence Malachite in GHW. ❤️


One of my favorite H colors! Stunning!


----------



## Elly_N

Calvi in Anemone and Bastia in Jaune de Naples. Both in chèvre mysore [emoji4]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Elly_N said:


> Calvi in Anemone and Bastia in Jaune de Naples. Both in chèvre mysore [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4641574


My two current favorite colors!


----------



## ladysarah

Rhl2987 said:


> My new neutral. Really happy to have this one! Now I just need a strap that’s long enough for crossbody.
> 
> Also took home this cashmere cardigan from FW19.


Very beautiful and congratulations! Can we have the spec please? Is it gold or cognac?


----------



## Uptown Luxer

A little treat while at the mall. Kelly double tour in swift T1.  Super cute. I have a soft spot for bracelets and cuffs


----------



## Ball

Mini Lindy in noir ghw


----------



## Ball

cubby said:


> My first Birkin, my new to me B30 Clemence Malachite in GHW. ❤️



Congratulations!!  Beautiful bag!  I have always like green color bags and malachite is by far my favorite shade of Hermes green.  I wonder if they are still producing this shade of green in 2020.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My sweet SA gave me this Chinese red envelopes,  "ampaw". She said each SA was given 5 envelopes for her clients.


----------



## periogirl28

My dear SA has kindly kept Ang Pows (literally Red Packets) at my old home store for my sister to collect.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Since it's a Friday, time to visit my SA for stress relief! Lol.  I got myself a men's shirt, the Hermes  Odyssee in indigo, 2 silk in compact wallet in gold and rose confetti  and clic clac H panoplie equestre bracelet in rose gold.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Since it's a Friday, time to visit my SA for stress relief! Lol.  I got myself a men's shirt, the Hermes  Odyssee in indigo, 2 silk in compact wallet in gold and rose confetti  and clic clac H panoplie equestre bracelet in rose gold.


Gahhhhhh I NEEEDDDDD that RC Compact wallet. My SA said there's none available grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Congrats dear... everything is gorgy!


----------



## ermottina

❤️


----------



## ermottina

one of my last SO is just arrived! Only 3 MONTHS of waiting for my new white and azalea Birkin 30 ghw! Ready for next summer


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I was very fortunate to pick up two of my 2020 wishlist bags in the space of a week! Ms. Goldie is directly from H and Ms. Rose Pourpre is secondhand. So happy as both are the specific specifications I was looking for!

I am now rowing off to ban island for a few months until my Paris trip. Hopefully everyone gets their H wishes in 2020!


----------



## momoc

periogirl28 said:


> My dear SA has kindly kept Ang Pows (literally Red Packets) at my old home store for my sister to collect.



that is so sweet!!


----------



## momoc

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Since it's a Friday, time to visit my SA for stress relief! Lol.  I got myself a men's shirt, the Hermes  Odyssee in indigo, 2 silk in compact wallet in gold and rose confetti  and clic clac H panoplie equestre bracelet in rose gold.



Hey you can’t show silk in’s without showing the inside  what are the prints for those two cuties if you got time to share?


----------



## Rhl2987

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I was very fortunate to pick up two of my 2020 wishlist bags in the space of a week! Ms. Goldie is directly from H and Ms. Rose Pourpre is secondhand. So happy as both are the specific specifications I was looking for!
> 
> I am now rowing off to ban island for a few months until my Paris trip. Hopefully everyone gets their H wishes in 2020!
> 
> View attachment 4643045
> View attachment 4643046
> View attachment 4643047


These are so gorgeous! A neutral and a pop of color. So happy for you!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

ermottina said:


> one of my last SO is just arrived! Only 3 MONTHS of waiting for my new white and azalea Birkin 30 ghw! Ready for next summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642987


Wow!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

momoc said:


> Hey you can’t show silk in’s without showing the inside  what are the prints for those two cuties if you got time to share? [/QUOTe
> Here are the pics of the silk interior !!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gahhhhhh I NEEEDDDDD that RC Compact wallet. My SA said there's none available grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> Congrats dear... everything is gorgy!


Thanks!


----------



## ayc

ermottina said:


> one of my last SO is just arrived! Only 3 MONTHS of waiting for my new white and azalea Birkin 30 ghw! Ready for next summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642987


WOW!! that is quick!  GORGEOUS!!  congrats!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Since it's a Friday, time to visit my SA for stress relief! Lol.  I got myself a men's shirt, the Hermes  Odyssee in indigo, 2 silk in compact wallet in gold and rose confetti  and clic clac H panoplie equestre bracelet in rose gold.


This past Wednesday was my stress relief day at H. My store had just received the new Clic bracelets - I ended up ordering the Clic Anneau in rose dragee (they didn’t my size) and picking up my red envelopes (some of which have already been filled and sent to family). Your choice in Clic H is so tempting !


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

sf_newyorker said:


> This past Wednesday was my stress relief day at H. My store had just received the new Clic bracelets - I ended up ordering the Clic Anneau in rose dragee (they didn’t my size) and picking up my red envelopes (some of which have already been filled and sent to family). Your choice in Clic H is so tempting !


Clic anneau is lovely as well!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Clic anneau is lovely as well!!


I have some pics of different colors!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

sf_newyorker said:


> This past Wednesday was my stress relief day at H. My store had just received the new Clic bracelets - I ended up ordering the Clic Anneau in rose dragee (they didn’t my size) and picking up my red envelopes (some of which have already been filled and sent to family). Your choice in Clic H is so tempting !


I have some pics of different colors!


----------



## sf_newyorker

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I have some pics of different colors!


Luckily (and unluckily for my wallet), I always collect my items at the store. So I’m sure there’ll be something else *cough* advantage sneakers *cough*


----------



## acrowcounted

I went in to pick up a Twilly (which had been accidentally sold to someone else!) and instead left with:

Avantage Sneakers in Metallic Blanc/Gris
Micro Carre Taquin Tee
Malachite/Blue Atoll Verso Evercolor Calvi
C18 Vert Bosphore Evercolor PHW


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

acrowcounted said:


> I went in to pick up a Twilly (which had been accidentally sold to someone else!) and instead left with:
> 
> Avantage Sneakers in Metallic Blanc/Gris
> Micro Carre Taquin Tee
> Malachite/Blue Atoll Verso Evercolor Calvi
> C18 Vert Bosphore Evercolor PHW
> 
> View attachment 4643247


That's funny!! You ended up buying everything except a twilly!


----------



## DoggieBags

Bearn Verso Compact Wallet Epsom Vert Criquet/Bleu Brume


----------



## Love Of My Life

DoggieBags said:


> Bearn Verso Compact Wallet Epsom Vert Criquet/Bleu Brume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4643288
> View attachment 4643287



Beautiful color combo & enjoy


----------



## acrowcounted

DoggieBags said:


> Bearn Verso Compact Wallet Epsom Vert Criquet/Bleu Brume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4643288
> View attachment 4643287


Very cool verso! Congrats!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

acrowcounted said:


> I went in to pick up a Twilly (which had been accidentally sold to someone else!) and instead left with:
> 
> Avantage Sneakers in Metallic Blanc/Gris
> Micro Carre Taquin Tee
> Malachite/Blue Atoll Verso Evercolor Calvi
> C18 Vert Bosphore Evercolor PHW
> 
> View attachment 4643247



Sorry you didn’t get your twilly.     I love all your purchases!!   Those sneakers look like they’ll be very comfortable.


----------



## honhon

Hermeaddict said:


> Miss Kelly going out for her virgin voyage!


i also see my favourite barefoot dreams poncho


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

ermottina said:


> one of my last SO is just arrived! Only 3 MONTHS of waiting for my new white and azalea Birkin 30 ghw! Ready for next summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642987


Sooooo GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

DoggieBags said:


> Bearn Verso Compact Wallet Epsom Vert Criquet/Bleu Brume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4643288
> View attachment 4643287



I saw it too and I absolutely love the color,  the SAs call it avocado green.


----------



## Hermeaddict

My recent goodies! All because of my amazing SA Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DoggieBags

acrowcounted said:


> I went in to pick up a Twilly (which had been accidentally sold to someone else!) and instead left with:
> 
> Avantage Sneakers in Metallic Blanc/Gris
> Micro Carre Taquin Tee
> Malachite/Blue Atoll Verso Evercolor Calvi
> C18 Vert Bosphore Evercolor PHW
> 
> View attachment 4643247


That turned out to be a very expensive twilly congrats on all your lovely finds! malachite and vert bosphore look very close in color. Is the Vert bosphore slightly darker than malachite?


----------



## Rhl2987

Hermeaddict said:


> My recent goodies! All because of my amazing SA Thanks for letting me share!


I love that black and white sweater! Gorgeous purchases.


----------



## Phiona88

Hermeaddict said:


> My recent goodies! All because of my amazing SA Thanks for letting me share!



Yay! I'm so happy we are bag twins now! I bought the same top too, but in Bleu Vif. 
Sharing my other purchases from the Resort 2020 trunk show:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Colorfulsugar said:


> My very first purchase at hermes



Twins!!! Congrats love these gold box Orans [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## acrowcounted

DoggieBags said:


> That turned out to be a very expensive twilly congrats on all your lovely finds! malachite and vert bosphore look very close in color. Is the Vert bosphore slightly darker than malachite?


Ever so slightly. I tried to take a picture to show the difference but the camera couldn’t negotiate the tones and they looked identical. I’ll try again in the morning with full daylight.


----------



## akakai

Anyone notice hermes scrunchies on h.com? I managed to snatch one today.


----------



## MYH

akakai said:


> Anyone notice hermes scrunchies on h.com? I managed to snatch one today.


Did you take a screenshot? I’d love to see


----------



## boo1689

Just in time for CNY


----------



## Meta

MYH said:


> Did you take a screenshot? I’d love to see


Posted here and here.


----------



## mrsblue

Couldn’t resist.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Phiona88 said:


> Yay! I'm so happy we are bag twins now! I bought the same top too, but in Bleu Vif.
> Sharing my other purchases from the Resort 2020 trunk show:


Phiona88! Gorgeous haul! #twinsallday!! Thank you again for your help in making my decision on the KC!


----------



## auntynat

Hi, I think I missed posting this, from Santa, who knows me well (!) etain, rghw, bearn card case. Looks a little card in the photo..


----------



## Phiona88

MYH said:


> Did you take a screenshot? I’d love to see



Here you go, the «chouchou bella» from the French Hermes site. They look lovely, but I think I have to try it on in person to make sure I don't look like a clown wearing one!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Hermeaddict said:


> My recent goodies! All because of my amazing SA Thanks for letting me share!


Love everything-especially the sandals.  What color are they?


----------



## Hermeaddict

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Love everything-especially the sandals.  What color are they?


Thank you Odedihaims! They are Vert The Imperial.


----------



## TankerToad

PIPET83 said:


> Birkin Shadow 35 swift leather black.


Have they reissued these ?
These “shadows” are so  stealthy !


----------



## TankerToad

TeeCee77 said:


> A few of my recent acquisitions
> Chevaux Au Pre shawl
> Avantage sneakers white/silver
> Calvi anemone chevre


Love this shawl- nice set !


----------



## TankerToad

k*d said:


> I haven’t purchased anything at Hermes in years, but I needed a new handbag so this Lindy 26 in Rouge de Coeur Clemence was it.
> View attachment 4636484
> View attachment 4636485
> View attachment 4636486


I’ve seen this combo in the bag IRL
It’s soooo beautiful


----------



## TankerToad

Lingdang said:


> Finesse ring.


Love this


----------



## TankerToad

diane278 said:


> I’ve been looking for a Medor 29 in rouge h and finally found one.
> (Yikes! I see I need to clean/polish the PHW!)
> View attachment 4635818


This is on my wishlist too 
My boutique had one but it was all scratched up - some deep - maybe from being on display ?
Going to watch out for one 
Love that it’s box leather


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Hermeaddict said:


> My recent goodies! All because of my amazing SA Thanks for letting me share!


Twins on the Faubourg Rainbow twilly! But the most striking piece there for me is the Chaine d'ancre sweater. Would love a modshot if you get a chance! Enjoy your purchases


----------



## Sofiko

Phiona88 said:


> Here you go, the «chouchou bella» from the French Hermes site. They look lovely, but I think I have to try it on in person to make sure I don't look like a clown wearing one!


They are lovely , I took all the colors I could


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hermes hair accessories!!


----------



## skybluesky

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Hermes hair accessories!!


That is adorable.  I don't think my store has those in yet.


----------



## k*d

TankerToad said:


> I’ve seen this combo in the bag IRL
> It’s soooo beautiful


Thank you! I love how soft the leather is.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

skybluesky said:


> That is adorable.  I don't think my store has those in yet.


They just got them,  they have 3 in stock with only 2 patterns available.


----------



## Carrelover

@MrsMBunboxing I saw those hair scrunchy and love the way they look 
Too bad I don't have enough hair to wear them


----------



## Carrelover

@MrsMBunboxing gorgeous wallets!
Loving the silky lining so
Now I am sooo tempted


----------



## akakai

MYH said:


> Did you take a screenshot? I’d love to see


I didn't take a screenshot and they seem to be gone from the US site. I did manage to buy this blue one from my home store.


----------



## akakai

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Hermes hair accessories!!


I'm going to buy as many of these as possible. So easy to wear!


----------



## kittynui

Clic H in rose dragée
Oran sandals in gold


----------



## EmilyM111

Souvenirs from Warsaw


----------



## Prinipessa

nikka007 said:


> Souvenirs from Warsaw


Love your finds.  How do the prices in Warsaw compare to Paris and US prices? Do you get a VAT refund?


----------



## corgimom11

I'm no instagram photographer but got some lovely pieces recently. It was a bit of a deferred holiday for me as hubby and I typically opt to wait until after the season rush.
















(and a small bonus, I bought these right before the holiday but didn't have a chance to post them. I have been wearing these ALL of the time and love them)


----------



## EmilyM111

Prinipessa said:


> Love your finds.  How do the prices in Warsaw compare to Paris and US prices? Do you get a VAT refund?


I'm a Polish/UK citizen so unfortunately no VAT refund. The prices are similar to Paris (guess accounted for the exchange rate of the day and 3% fee I have on my credit cards) and much cheaper that in London. The stock though is nice - whilst the usual B/K/C is sorry madam...(even from my good friend who is my SA), they had a good selection of Evelynes TPM and Rodeos. Didn't look at other items but they had mini Lindys in December available (at least 2-3 colours).
Think you can check the prices on the website by switching to Poland (except B/K/C, I can tell you though that K28 is between 32k-34k PLN)


----------



## Prinipessa

nikka007 said:


> I'm a Polish/UK citizen so unfortunately no VAT refund. The prices are similar to Paris (guess accounted for the exchange rate of the day and 3% fee I have on my credit cards) and much cheaper that in London. The stock though is nice - whilst the usual B/K/C is sorry madam...(even from my good friend who is my SA), they had a good selection of Evelynes TPM and Rodeos. Didn't look at other items but they had mini Lindys in December available (at least 2-3 colours).
> Think you can check the prices on the website by switching to Poland (except B/K/C, I can tell you though that K28 is between 32k-34k PLN)


Thank you nikka007 for your reply. I may be planning a trip to Warsaw in the near future.


----------



## partyduck

When I first asked my SA about vert criquet, she wasn't sure whether they'd even get anything in it. Two days later, this cutie arrived! I'm not usually a fan of epsom or sellier, but the color is just so perfect...


----------



## Purseloco

partyduck said:


> When I first asked my SA about vert criquet, she wasn't sure whether they'd even get anything in it. Two days later, this cutie arrived! I'm not usually a fan of epsom or sellier, but the color is just so perfect...
> 
> View attachment 4646397


Stunning.


----------



## TankerToad

partyduck said:


> When I first asked my SA about vert criquet, she wasn't sure whether they'd even get anything in it. Two days later, this cutie arrived! I'm not usually a fan of epsom or sellier, but the color is just so perfect...
> 
> View attachment 4646397


We are bag twins~LOVE my Cricket as well!!!


----------



## mmh131

I was a skeptic at first...but adored this after seeing it in person. Kelly Twilly Bag Charm in Box Noir with PHW. The Kelly opens and closes.


----------



## Mali_

mmh131 said:


> I was a skeptic at first...but adored this after seeing it in person. Kelly Twilly Bag Charm in Box Noir with PHW. The Kelly opens and closes.
> View attachment 4646438


It’s so cute. Thanks for putting the quarters next to it. I want one!


----------



## foxyqt

mmh131 said:


> I was a skeptic at first...but adored this after seeing it in person. Kelly Twilly Bag Charm in Box Noir with PHW. The Kelly opens and closes.
> View attachment 4646438



Unbelievably adorable! I want one so baddd!


----------



## adb

i got an etain oran in epsom to match my etain k25 sellier epsom.. urgh! they look so goooood!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

adb said:


> i got an etain oran in epsom to match my etain k25 sellier epsom.. urgh! they look so goooood!
> View attachment 4646806


ETAIN ORAN???? Ruh Roh!!! ((((calling SA)))


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I was very fortunate to pick up two of my 2020 wishlist bags in the space of a week! Ms. Goldie is directly from H and Ms. Rose Pourpre is secondhand. So happy as both are the specific specifications I was looking for!
> 
> I am now rowing off to ban island for a few months until my Paris trip. Hopefully everyone gets their H wishes in 2020!
> 
> View attachment 4643045
> View attachment 4643046
> View attachment 4643047


Any particular pre-loved vendor you like to use?


----------



## Ethengdurst

adb said:


> i got an etain oran in epsom to match my etain k25 sellier epsom.. urgh! they look so goooood!
> View attachment 4646806


They are gorgeous dear! Congrats on your  goodies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

adb said:


> i got an etain oran in epsom to match my etain k25 sellier epsom.. urgh! they look so goooood!
> View attachment 4646806


Darliing, what country are you in???


----------



## Sofiko

adb said:


> i got an etain oran in epsom to match my etain k25 sellier epsom.. urgh! they look so goooood!
> View attachment 4646806


Love it!!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Got these goodies yesterday!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

adb said:


> i got an etain oran in epsom to match my etain k25 sellier epsom.. urgh! they look so goooood!
> View attachment 4646806


Etain Orans!?!?! LOVE them! What a great match to your beautiful K!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

partyduck said:


> When I first asked my SA about vert criquet, she wasn't sure whether they'd even get anything in it. Two days later, this cutie arrived! I'm not usually a fan of epsom or sellier, but the color is just so perfect...
> 
> View attachment 4646397


I'm in love!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

In the end, I chose the Avantage over the Quick and Velvet sneakers. They join my Clic Anneau before Lunar New Year!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> In the end, I chose the Avantage over the Quick and Velvet sneakers. They join my Clic Anneau before Lunar New Year!
> View attachment 4647415


Although I love the sneakers, I ADORE the cat  a bit more white on his chest than mine, but almost twins! ( and he looks so well in Hermes orange...)  Have a wonderful New Year


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Rose Sakura b25!


----------



## Sofiko

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rose Sakura b25!
> 
> View attachment 4647548


Ooooo, I am in Love  Such a beautiful beautiful bag!!


----------



## MAGJES

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rose Sakura b25!
> 
> View attachment 4647548


Oh this is fabulous!


----------



## sf_newyorker

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rose Sakura b25!
> 
> View attachment 4647548


A showstopper-wow!


----------



## hers4eva

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rose Sakura b25!
> 
> View attachment 4647548




Oh so stunning


----------



## boomer1234

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rose Sakura b25!
> 
> View attachment 4647548


LOVE the B 

But also....What is that over the diptyque candle? Does that help diffuse the scent? If so, where can I get that?! Must have it.... haha Thank you!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Still delighted with my Paris birthday present for myself. Brought her home by train last night and have been hoping for some sunshine to take pictures - this is the best I could do for now. Was happy to find a matching Collier de Chien 24 bracelet as well.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rose Sakura b25!
> 
> View attachment 4647548





pinkorchid20 said:


> Still delighted with my Paris birthday present for myself. Brought her home by train last night and have been hoping for some sunshine to take pictures - this is the best I could do for now. Was happy to find a matching Collier de Chien 24 bracelet as well.
> View attachment 4647760



Gahhhhhh you two have just slayed me for the day!!! Two of my favorite colors and both my favorite bag styles!!! Huge congrats to both of you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lejic

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rose Sakura b25!
> 
> View attachment 4647548


Gorgeous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vintage olive ostrich glove holder


----------



## adb

Israeli_Flava said:


> ETAIN ORAN???? Ruh Roh!!! ((((calling SA)))


Yes dear.. it was love at first sight. They also have it in etoupe epsom.. it was very tempting to get both.
I live in Qatar by the way.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

adb said:


> Yes dear.. it was love at first sight. They also have it in etoupe epsom.. it was very tempting to get both.
> I love in Qatar by the way.


Got it.. .I thought maybe out of the US. I have my SA on high alert hahahaha Thx for posting they look so lovely with your K!!!


----------



## adb

Israeli_Flava said:


> Got it.. .I thought maybe out of the US. I have my SA on high alert hahahaha Thx for posting they look so lovely with your K!!!


Thank you! I hope you get yours soon..


----------



## adb

Ethengdurst said:


> They are gorgeous dear! Congrats on your  goodies!





Sofiko said:


> Love it!!





Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Etain Orans!?!?! LOVE them! What a great match to your beautiful K!!


Thank you all.. i am really happy i found this.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

boomer1234 said:


> LOVE the B
> 
> But also....What is that over the diptyque candle? Does that help diffuse the scent? If so, where can I get that?! Must have it.... haha Thank you!


It’s a carousel that spins & reflects light when the candle is burning! Just look up “diptyque carousel”


----------



## BirkinLover77

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rose Sakura b25!
> 
> View attachment 4647548


Stunning!! Congratulations


----------



## crisbac

sf_newyorker said:


> In the end, I chose the Avantage over the Quick and Velvet sneakers. They join my Clic Anneau before Lunar New Year!
> View attachment 4647415


I love everything in the pic, dear sf_newyorker!!


----------



## crisbac

pinkorchid20 said:


> Still delighted with my Paris birthday present for myself. Brought her home by train last night and have been hoping for some sunshine to take pictures - this is the best I could do for now. Was happy to find a matching Collier de Chien 24 bracelet as well.
> View attachment 4647760


Stunning!!  Happy birthday, dear pinkorchid20!!


----------



## mcpro

adb said:


> Yes dear.. it was love at first sight. They also have it in etoupe epsom.. it was very tempting to get both.
> I live in Qatar by the way.




Etoupe oran  is back ??? yay!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

crisbac said:


> Stunning!!  Happy birthday, dear pinkorchid20!!


Thank you so much, dear!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gahhhhhh you two have just slayed me for the day!!! Two of my favorite colors and both my favorite bag styles!!! Huge congrats to both of you!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! Never used to be a fan of pink, purple and rosy bags but H just kills it with these tones and when Anemone made a return I was eager to get one this time around. Sakura is another favorite of mine. I was told Anemone, R Sakura and Lime were the most requested colours during fashion week.


----------



## momoc

Shoe shopping day! And some little things. Apologies for indoor yellow lights so colors are a little off (I did try to adjust the white balance but still...). The long box that’s wrapped still is a pair of chopsticks! Using as a gift so not unwrapping them...and yes we (me and SA) were both surprised that they came in the Puiforcat packaging.


----------



## sf_newyorker

momoc said:


> Shoe shopping day! And some little things. Apologies for indoor yellow lights so colors are a little off (I did try to adjust the white balance but still...). The long box that’s wrapped still is a pair of chopsticks! Using as a gift so not unwrapping them...and yes we (me and SA) were both surprised that they came in the Puiforcat packaging.
> 
> View attachment 4648274


Love! I’m thinking about getting those loafers next.


----------



## Danielle McD

The twilly and little rodeo


----------



## momoc

sf_newyorker said:


> Love! I’m thinking about getting those loafers next.



They are super comfy!


----------



## mcpro

Danielle McD said:


> The twilly and little rodeo



omg !! I still have hope for all black rodeo!! 

congrats!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

momoc said:


> Shoe shopping day! And some little things. Apologies for indoor yellow lights so colors are a little off (I did try to adjust the white balance but still...). The long box that’s wrapped still is a pair of chopsticks! Using as a gift so not unwrapping them...and yes we (me and SA) were both surprised that they came in the Puiforcat packaging.
> 
> View attachment 4648274


Is that a vert criquet silk n compact??


----------



## momoc

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Is that a vert criquet silk n compact??



It’s the change purse instead of compact  But yes it’s vert criquet! I love this color in small items.


----------



## xy9794

I purchased the ghw gold pm Evelyne and brushed gold belt awhile ago but didn’t have a chance to post it. My latest acquisition is the black belt


----------



## allure244

Mini Lindy vert bosphore clemence GHW


----------



## HandbagNerd

allure244 said:


> Mini Lindy vert bosphore clemence GHW


I’m so in love with the mini Lindy


so


----------



## ajaxbreaker

allure244 said:


> Mini Lindy vert bosphore clemence GHW


Stunning colour


----------



## Vhermes212

ermottina said:


> one of my last SO is just arrived! Only 3 MONTHS of waiting for my new white and azalea Birkin 30 ghw! Ready for next summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642987


love this combo!!!


----------



## rk4265

Vhermes212 said:


> love this combo!!!


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Hermeaddict

When you have the most amazing SA!


----------



## Sakura198427

Hermeaddict said:


> When you have the most amazing SA!


Beautiful!  May I ask how much is the sweatshirt on the right with the red cuffs, and what it is called? Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Sakura198427 said:


> Beautiful!  May I ask how much is the sweatshirt on the right with the red cuffs, and what it is called? Thanks a lot in advance!


Hi Sakura198427! It was $2300+ tax and it's called the Brandebourgs Cashmere Embroidered Jacqiuard Sweater.


----------



## ms piggy

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you! Never used to be a fan of pink, purple and rosy bags but H just kills it with these tones and when Anemone made a return I was eager to get one this time around. Sakura is another favorite of mine. I was told Anemone, R Sakura and Lime were the most requested colours during fashion week.



Happy birthday and congrats on the Anemone K! Which size is it? Interesting the three colours you mentioned that are the most requested. These were the exact 3 colours I was offered back in early December 2019. All B25.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Hermeaddict said:


> When you have the most amazing SA!


That sweater is beautiful!  Would love a modshot if you get a chance


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Bit of damage to the wallet today: Alphapois mousseline losange and Brandebourg twillaine top


----------



## cali_to_ny

First post here to show off blue goodies:  Plumes en Fete scarf and celeste calvi


----------



## tlamdang08

New Year New Bag 
Mini Lindy 
Rouge De Coeur, gold hardware. 
Happy Lunar New Year to everyone


----------



## Sakura198427

Hermeaddict said:


> Hi Sakura198427! It was $2300+ tax and it's called the Brandebourgs Cashmere Embroidered Jacqiuard Sweater.


Thank you!!  I’m going to ask my SA to look into it


----------



## Hermeaddict

Was so excited about my two main pieces I wanted, I forgot that I ordered this blouse and got two sandals! #hbrain


----------



## Dupsy

Hermeaddict said:


> Was so excited about my two main pieces I wanted, I forgot that I ordered this blouse and got two sandals! #hbrain



I’ve been eying those espadrilles. Could you please do a review regarding comfort? Thanks!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Dupsy said:


> I’ve been eying those espadrilles. Could you please do a review regarding comfort? Thanks!


Hi Dupsy!
Would be glad to! I normally wear a 36 1/2, but got these in December in gold in a size 37. I wore them all day and they are super comfortable and easy to walk in. Did quite a bit of walking as I was on vacation. I find that they are a great alternative to the orans. Loved them so much I believe I have a pair in all the colors offered. HTH? If you need any more information please let me know.


----------



## neverfull3

35255Today at 3:07 AM

*tlamdang08*

your Lindy is adorable


----------



## Dupsy

Hermeaddict said:


> Hi Dupsy!
> Would be glad to! I normally wear a 36 1/2, but got these in December in gold in a size 37. I wore them all day and they are super comfortable and easy to walk in. Did quite a bit of walking as I was on vacation. I find that they are a great alternative to the orans. Loved them so much I believe I have a pair in all the colors offered. HTH? If you need any more information please let me know.



Thanks. I wanted to know how it would hold up for walking on a vacation


----------



## tlamdang08

neverfull3 said:


> 35255Today at 3:07 AM
> 
> *tlamdang08*
> 
> your Lindy is adorable


Thank you


----------



## PolM

Hello everyone! I found this in my local boutique and couldn’t say no. I can’t believe it’s mine, as I was looking for a Kelly Dépechês briefcase for so long. 

I hope you like this new version.


----------



## Etriers

PolM said:


> Hello everyone! I found this in my local boutique and couldn’t say no. I can’t believe it’s mine, as I was looking for a Kelly Dépechês briefcase for so long.
> 
> I hope you like this new version.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Purseloco

PolM said:


> Hello everyone! I found this in my local boutique and couldn’t say no. I can’t believe it’s mine, as I was looking for a Kelly Dépechês briefcase for so long.
> 
> I hope you like this new version.


Wow! what a beauty.


----------



## PolM

Purseloco said:


> Wow! what a beauty.



Indeed! When my SA showed it to me, along with a B 40 Togo with brushed hardware (it looked very masculine), I was mesmerised.


----------



## laurenad

Testing out my new Jungle Love Rainbow Plumetis Twilly as a bracelet before bed!


----------



## GoldFish8

allure244 said:


> Mini Lindy vert bosphore clemence GHW


So cute!!! We are color twins


----------



## psoucsd

PolM said:


> Indeed! When my SA showed it to me, along with a B 40 Togo with brushed hardware (it looked very masculine), I was mesmerised.



What color were you offered in the Birkin 40?


----------



## Roudha

Picotin 18 in vert bosphore clemence palladium hardware.


----------



## PolM

psoucsd said:


> What color were you offered in the Birkin 40?



I was offered a Birkin 40 black togo in brushed palladium hardware. But, as I am looking for a HAC 40, I declined. 

It looked masculine enough because of the brushed hardware.


----------



## adb

The cdc ring in rosegold and jungle love twilly in gris colorway went home with me today..


----------



## pinkorchid20

ms piggy said:


> Happy birthday and congrats on the Anemone K! Which size is it? Interesting the three colours you mentioned that are the most requested. These were the exact 3 colours I was offered back in early December 2019. All B25.


Thank you! It's a 28  I had assumed Etain, Anemone and Vert Amande based on requests in my local boutique, so was surprised to learn that it was the more colourful options that people were asking for (I was told across B, K and C as well as other models). From the SA's gut feeling, Rose Extreme followed closely.


----------



## abg12

New member of the family:
B35 GHW Togo Anemone/Rosy. The piping contrasts beautifully with the intense purple.


----------



## hers4eva

adb said:


> The cdc ring in rosegold and jungle love twilly in gris colorway went home with me today..
> 
> View attachment 4650718
> View attachment 4650719
> View attachment 4650720




So glad to see this color jungle love is still being made 
I would love to add a second one to my collection  I keep checking Hermes website.


----------



## More bags

abg12 said:


> New member of the family:
> B35 GHW Togo Anemone/Rosy. The piping contrasts beautifully with the intense purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650887
> View attachment 4650888
> View attachment 4650889
> View attachment 4650890


Gorgeous , congratulations!


----------



## Purseloco

abg12 said:


> New member of the family:
> B35 GHW Togo Anemone/Rosy. The piping contrasts beautifully with the intense purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650887
> View attachment 4650888
> View attachment 4650889
> View attachment 4650890


I adore purple. So beautiful!


----------



## abg12

More bags said:


> Gorgeous , congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## abg12

Purseloco said:


> I adore purple. So beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## HKsai

Couldn’t stop myself. C18 deep blue epsom ghw!


----------



## PolM

HKsai said:


> Couldn’t stop myself. C18 deep blue epsom ghw!


Lovely color! Enjoy it!


----------



## adb

hers4eva said:


> So glad to see this color jungle love is still being made
> I would love to add a second one to my collection  I keep checking Hermes website.


This is my second jungle love.. the other one is in pink colorway.. there is something on this print that softens my heart.. so lovely!


----------



## hers4eva

adb said:


> This is my second jungle love.. the other one is in pink colorway.. there is something on this print that softens my heart.. so lovely!



Yes, my second one too.  I have the blue one.  I just regret not getting two black ones, one for each of my bags handles.  The black and white is perfect for a black bag


----------



## Love Of My Life

I purchased an ostrich glove holder & purchased another glove holder one to use as a scarf holder.


----------



## Rhl2987

Love Of My Life said:


> I purchased an ostrich glove holder & purchased another glove holder one to use as a scarf holder.


Please share pictures!


----------



## HKsai

hers4eva said:


> So glad to see this color jungle love is still being made
> I would love to add a second one to my collection  I keep checking Hermes website.


I just bought the same twilly. It’s mostly sold out in every single store except the San Diego store which seemed to for some reason still had 10+ they did a charge send for me.


----------



## baggirl1986

abg12 said:


> New member of the family:
> B35 GHW Togo Anemone/Rosy. The piping contrasts beautifully with the intense purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650887
> View attachment 4650888
> View attachment 4650889
> View attachment 4650890


Its a beauty!


----------



## baggirl1986

LovingTheOrange said:


> Rose Sakura b25!
> 
> View attachment 4647548


WOW!!!!I am in love


----------



## voguekelly711

Paris Haul!

5382 PVD Noir Matte belt 
Porc Calvi 
GP30 Bleu Nuit Vache Country 
Valois Noir Boots


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Just brought home this sweater today!


----------



## EmilyM111

So it happened! I still can’t believe 
Warsaw was very generous to me 
As my friend who came with me bought Oran sandals and a sugar bowl, I joined with another souvenir


----------



## GoldFish8

nikka007 said:


> So it happened! I still can’t believe
> Warsaw was very generous to me
> As my friend who came with me bought Oran sandals and a sugar bowl, I joined with another souvenir


Love!! Congrats again. Very happy for you


----------



## EmilyM111

GoldFish8 said:


> Love!! Congrats again. Very happy for you


Thank you  I can’t even imagine my own happiness and luck: all things came together when I wasn’t expecting


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Just brought home this sweater today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652523


Very cute!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

ajaxbreaker said:


> Very cute!


Thank you!


----------



## pillsandpurses

nikka007 said:


> So it happened! I still can’t believe
> Warsaw was very generous to me
> As my friend who came with me bought Oran sandals and a sugar bowl, I joined with another souvenir



Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## pillsandpurses

A couple H souvenirs from Hawaii


----------



## nymeria

nikka007 said:


> Thank you  I can’t even imagine my own happiness and luck: all things came together when I wasn’t expecting


Serendipity is always the best! Enjoy her!


----------



## Phiona88

nikka007 said:


> So it happened! I still can’t believe
> Warsaw was very generous to me
> As my friend who came with me bought Oran sandals and a sugar bowl, I joined with another souvenir



Gorgeous bag! What color and size is she?


----------



## Nerja

nikka007 said:


> So it happened! I still can’t believe
> Warsaw was very generous to me
> As my friend who came with me bought Oran sandals and a sugar bowl, I joined with another souvenir


Super beautiful Kelly!  Enjoy your new beauty!   I’m guessing blue nuit? (I have a blue nuit B30 and  Her!). And the coffee cups a lovely!  Congratulations on everything!


----------



## EmilyM111

Nerja said:


> Super beautiful Kelly!  Enjoy your new beauty!   I’m guessing blue nuit? (I have a blue nuit B30 and  Her!). And the coffee cups a lovely!  Congratulations on everything!


Yes, BN it is  thank you


----------



## EmilyM111

Phiona88 said:


> Gorgeous bag! What color and size is she?


28 & blue nuit, Togo leather. Thank you


----------



## AlienaHermes

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Just brought home this sweater today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4652523


Nice! I like the pattern and color combo


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

2 twillys - love the pink! Now I need a pink bag


----------



## art nouveau

Oran sandals in Rose Scheherazade from Hermes at St Barts.  Perfect match for my CDC.


----------



## naths

Ball said:


> Congratulations!!  Beautiful bag!  I have always like green color bags and malachite is by far my favorite shade of Hermes green.  I wonder if they are still producing this shade of green in 2020.


Hello ! I guess yes I just scored K28 in malachite stamp Y in Hermes FSH


----------



## TraceySH

Constance wallet in cassis ..


----------



## LadyD21

TraceySH said:


> Constance wallet in cassis ..


Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## auntynat

A quick Singapore airport purchase but they are cute and fun for a touch of colour  - who remembers scrunches?! One for classic moods and one for when I want a pop of colour.


----------



## WKN

auntynat said:


> A quick Singapore airport purchase but they are cute and fun for a touch of colour  - who remembers scrunches?! One for classic moods and one for when I want a pop of colour.


These are so pretty! I want!!! Thanks for posting this as I will check their availability in my home store!


----------



## Love Of My Life

art nouveau said:


> Oran sandals in Rose Scheherazade from Hermes at St Barts.  Perfect match for my CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653709


The color is divine.. enjoy your Orans & bracelet


----------



## DrTr

Unbelievable to me  - three this week, a jungle love love twilly in noir, a calvi in anemone Mysore, and the queen of all!
My brand new K28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware from FSH!!!


----------



## Sakura198427

DrTr said:


> Unbelievable to me  - three this week, a jungle love love twilly in noir, a calvi in anemone Mysore, and the queen of all!
> My brand new K28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware from FSH!!!
> 
> View attachment 4654648


Can I ask if your jungle love love twilly come in a heart box?  I ordered one online and it came in a regular twilly box.  A bit disappointed...


----------



## Asme

Sakura198427 said:


> Can I ask if your jungle love love twilly come in a heart box?  I ordered one online and it came in a regular twilly box.  A bit disappointed...


Mine came in a heart box.. !!


----------



## DrTr

Sakura198427 said:


> Can I ask if your jungle love love twilly come in a heart box?  I ordered one online and it came in a regular twilly box.  A bit disappointed...


Mine did come in a heart box, but I did a charge send from a boutique this week. DK if that makes a difference but it sure is a cute box!  Even DH liked it a bunch.


----------



## _queenbee

Another pair of shoes for me [emoji173]️ absolutely adore my new Paris loafers! Surprisingly very comfortable [emoji846]


----------



## Sakura198427

DrTr said:


> Mine did come in a heart box, but I did a charge send from a boutique this week. DK if that makes a difference but it sure is a cute box!  Even DH liked it a bunch.


I just spoke with Hermes online service, and they said the heart box is for boutiques only.  They did not receive any heart box for online inventory...sad


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DrTr said:


> Unbelievable to me  - three this week, a jungle love love twilly in noir, a calvi in anemone Mysore, and the queen of all!
> My brand new K28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware from FSH!!!
> 
> View attachment 4654648


GOOOOORRRRR JUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS pairings!!!! Isn't this twilly just unbelievable?!!! I can't get over the details an the color saturation !!!! So glad to be twins with you on this! The calvi is amazing too!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

art nouveau said:


> Oran sandals in Rose Scheherazade from Hermes at St Barts.  Perfect match for my CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653709


Theeeeee most amazing pink ever times 2!!! Love!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TraceySH said:


> Constance wallet in cassis ..


*Holy Moses!!! All hail the queen!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

auntynat said:


> A quick Singapore airport purchase but they are cute and fun for a touch of colour  - who remembers scrunches?! One for classic moods and one for when I want a pop of colour.



They are so cute!!!! 



naths said:


> Hello ! I guess yes I just scored K28 in malachite stamp Y in Hermes FSH



I guess you just scored a dreamy K hahahaha 
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## xxDxx

Sakura198427 said:


> Can I ask if your jungle love love twilly come in a heart box?  I ordered one online and it came in a regular twilly box.  A bit disappointed...


I bought the jungle love twilly from the boutique this week and didn’t get the heart box. Was also a little bit disappointed! I hope my SA can still get one for me.


----------



## Culoucou

xxDxx said:


> I bought the jungle love twilly from the boutique this week and didn’t get the heart box. Was also a little bit disappointed! I hope my SA can still get one for me.


 
I got a heart box for my first jungle love twilly purchased in 2019, but didn't get a heart box for my second jungle love twilly purchased in 2020... Not sure what's going on.


----------



## funkydiva6

My newest, littlest member - the nano scarf used on my B instead of twillys. It’s so cute ❤️


----------



## TraceySH

So this is the rest of the loot for the haul. It was fun but omg.  First halzans ever.


----------



## TraceySH

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Holy Moses!!! All hail the queen!!!!*


 Thank you I love the color!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Picked my beautiful black rodeo up today with a pair of Jungle love love twilly!!! Im still waiting for my other 2 pairs of same twillys with other colorways!


----------



## mcpro

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Picked my beautiful black rodeo up today with a pair of Jungle love love twilly!!! Im still waiting for my other 2 pairs of same twillys with other colorways!



I waaannnttttt!!!!  

beautiful purchases!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

mcpro said:


> I waaannnttttt!!!!
> 
> beautiful purchases!!!


Thanks!


----------



## auntynat

Picked up my new watch band for my Medor mini - after the old band being a pop of colour I went for a change to a neutral - etoupe matte croc - a new colour available in the strap. Shown here with my jige swift etoupe and Togo change tray for comparison. I am much more of a grey than a beige person but leaning into beige at the moment! I strongly recommend changing watch straps for a feeling of a new watch and the H colours especially in croc (although you have to wait/order them) are amazing.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

x-posting from the homeware clubhouse thread, my latest purchase is four Passifolia dinner plates from FSH


----------



## momasaurus

ajaxbreaker said:


> x-posting from the homeware clubhouse thread, my latest purchase is four Passifolia dinner plates from FSH


These are fabulous!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

auntynat said:


> Picked up my new watch band for my Medor mini - after the old band being a pop of colour I went for a change to a neutral - etoupe matte croc - a new colour available in the strap. Shown here with my jige swift etoupe and Togo change tray for comparison. I am much more of a grey than a beige person but leaning into beige at the moment! I strongly recommend changing watch straps for a feeling of a new watch and the H colours especially in croc (although you have to wait/order them) are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655259
> View attachment 4655260
> View attachment 4655261



This is _*GORGEOUS!!*_


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

ajaxbreaker said:


> x-posting from the homeware clubhouse thread, my latest purchase is four Passifolia dinner plates from FSH


Spectacular !! They remind me of Brazil ...one of my favorite places on earth ...


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

auntynat said:


> Picked up my new watch band for my Medor mini - after the old band being a pop of colour I went for a change to a neutral - etoupe matte croc - a new colour available in the strap. Shown here with my jige swift etoupe and Togo change tray for comparison. I am much more of a grey than a beige person but leaning into beige at the moment! I strongly recommend changing watch straps for a feeling of a new watch and the H colours especially in croc (although you have to wait/order them) are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655259
> View attachment 4655260
> View attachment 4655261


I also don’t naturally seek out neutrals- but my gosh - these colors are gorgeous - well done !


----------



## DoggieBags

Printed Cotton Toile


----------



## baggirl1986

ajaxbreaker said:


> x-posting from the homeware clubhouse thread, my latest purchase is four Passifolia dinner plates from FSH


too beautiful to use with my 2 small boys! but someday I am getting these, stunning!


----------



## baggirl1986

DoggieBags said:


> Printed Cotton Toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655348


Are these comfortable? I tried to get this kind of shoe from Saint Laurent this weekend and I couldn't, my feet were crying


----------



## baggirl1986

naths said:


> Hello ! I guess yes I just scored K28 in malachite stamp Y in Hermes FSH


Love it! And the color wow


----------



## laurenad

TraceySH said:


> So this is the rest of the loot for the haul. It was fun but omg.  First halzans ever.


Ohh what colors are your Halzans? They look like 31 instead of mini, correct? I’m ordering my first Halzan this week!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

DoggieBags said:


> Printed Cotton Toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655348



These are so pretty!  Enjoy them!


----------



## DoggieBags

baggirl1986 said:


> Are these comfortable? I tried to get this kind of shoe from Saint Laurent this weekend and I couldn't, my feet were crying


I haven’t used them yet but the fabric yields to the touch and gives so I’m guessing they’ll be okay. I’ve tried other fabric shoes where the fabric is so rigid I know it’s going to kill my toes but this pair didn’t feel like that.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

ajaxbreaker said:


> x-posting from the homeware clubhouse thread, my latest purchase is four Passifolia dinner plates from FSH


Wow!!! I love them! I wish I could buy them from Paris and travel back with them to US as theyre cheaper over there.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

DoggieBags said:


> Printed Cotton Toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655348


Wow!!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok the last to add to this little family collection. I managed to find the So Black one brand new!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

TraceySH said:


> Ok the last to add to this little family collection. I managed to find the So Black one brand new!


Your collection is quite stunning!!


----------



## DrTr

Israeli_Flava said:


> GOOOOORRRRR JUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS pairings!!!! Isn't this twilly just unbelievable?!!! I can't get over the details an the color saturation !!!! So glad to be twins with you on this! The calvi is amazing too!!!


Thank you so much dear!!!! This twilly was just THE ONE when I knew my anemone K was almost here! And I was lucky to find it. Yes it’s gorgeous!!!  Love being your twin too!


----------



## DrTr

auntynat said:


> Picked up my new watch band for my Medor mini - after the old band being a pop of colour I went for a change to a neutral - etoupe matte croc - a new colour available in the strap. Shown here with my jige swift etoupe and Togo change tray for comparison. I am much more of a grey than a beige person but leaning into beige at the moment! I strongly recommend changing watch straps for a feeling of a new watch and the H colours especially in croc (although you have to wait/order them) are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655259
> View attachment 4655260
> View attachment 4655261


What beauties!!


----------



## happypei

Happy to share my two latest purchases. 2002 20 silk bag sieste au paradis and mini lindy in jaune amber colour. @orange.diaries


----------



## herang

Culoucou said:


> I got a heart box for my first jungle love twilly purchased in 2019, but didn't get a heart box for my second jungle love twilly purchased in 2020... Not sure what's going on.


According to my SA and at my store situation, first shipment of these heart twillies they received heart boxes, second shipment did not receive heart box. I bought three on the second shipment so I didn’t have heart boxes with mine purchase too.


----------



## TraceySH

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Your collection is quite stunning!!


Thank you so much!!  Now I need lighter colors and neutrals


----------



## fabuleux

happypei said:


> View attachment 4656003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share my two latest purchases. 2002 20 silk bag sieste au paradis and mini lindy in jaune amber colour. @orange.diaries
> 
> View attachment 4656002


Both bags are lovely!


----------



## baggirl1986

TraceySH said:


> Ok the last to add to this little family collection. I managed to find the So Black one brand new!


Wow what a collection!


----------



## Lejic

happypei said:


> View attachment 4656003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share my two latest purchases. 2002 20 silk bag sieste au paradis and mini lindy in jaune amber colour. @orange.diaries
> 
> View attachment 4656002


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sofiko

TraceySH said:


> Ok the last to add to this little family collection. I managed to find the So Black one brand new!


Love


----------



## Uptown Luxer

I love this bracelet!!!!


----------



## boomer1234

I love this color!


----------



## Lejic

Ulysse bought online because they had only one in store, in black. Said they’re not ordering in any more either, it’s all moving to online. Couldn’t find any Apple Watch bands either. I got the impression that they don’t want to keep any lower-priced items. There were plenty of Lindys etc (no minis) around.

the Bastia is cute and I couldn’t get the lighting right, it’s Rose Azalee evercolor. Feels wonderful!


----------



## momasaurus

happypei said:


> View attachment 4656003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share my two latest purchases. 2002 20 silk bag sieste au paradis and mini lindy in jaune amber colour. @orange.diaries
> 
> View attachment 4656002


Ooooh that Sieste is a stunner!


----------



## happypei

momasaurus said:


> Ooooh that Sieste is a stunner!



Thanks very much


----------



## happypei

fabuleux said:


> Both bags are lovely!



Thanks very much


----------



## happypei

Lejic said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks so much


----------



## jacyh

Tell me I did not do something silly by promising never to buy a new bag again this year if I get this bag?


----------



## DrTr

jacyh said:


> View attachment 4657097
> View attachment 4657091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me I did not do something silly by promising never to buy a new bag again this year if I get this bag?


Oh heck no you did nothing silly at all - this lindy birdie is utterly stunning!  I think you simply MUST have it!  And perhaps your promise was made with good intention but..... keep us posted!!


----------



## rk4265

jacyh said:


> View attachment 4657097
> View attachment 4657091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me I did not do something silly by promising never to buy a new bag again this year if I get this bag?


I have been eyeing a lindy birdie for a while. Can I ask the price


----------



## jacyh

rk4265 said:


> I have been eyeing a lindy birdie for a while. Can I ask the price


It was £17,400 (hence the ban )


----------



## rk4265

jacyh said:


> It was £17,400 (hence the ban )


Worth it in my opinion. What size is it?


----------



## jacyh

rk4265 said:


> Worth it in my opinion. What size is it?


I am so happy you said that. I was having doubts!! It is a Lindy 26


----------



## rk4265

jacyh said:


> I am so happy you said that. I was having doubts!! It is a Lindy 26


I love it. I thought it was less expensive honestly but it is what it is. It will only get more expensive if you wait


----------



## hokatie

Just two coffee cups today


----------



## Danielle McD

K28 etoupe ghw


----------



## HKsai

jacyh said:


> View attachment 4657097
> View attachment 4657091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me I did not do something silly by promising never to buy a new bag again this year if I get this bag?


What color is this gorgeous bag if I may ask?


----------



## mcpro

Rose Confetti compact Silkin wallet

Calvi Verso Card holder in Blue Brume and Briq.


----------



## Ethengdurst

happypei said:


> View attachment 4656003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to share my two latest purchases. 2002 20 silk bag sieste au paradis and mini lindy in jaune amber colour. @orange.diaries
> 
> View attachment 4656002


Love your mini Lindy but your 2002 is TDF! Congratulations dear!


----------



## DYH

K28 black epsom, mini lindy, a picotin 22 and .... after eyeing it for years, I've finally splurged on a double face cashmere jacket! so happy!


----------



## adb

My birthday haul.. i wasn’t planning to pop in yesterday as my SA was on leave but then it feels incomplete so I decided to just visit and these went home with me.. the so black buckle, my first rodeo pm in jaune d or, zanzibar, rouge h, a bow twillon, and a behapi in rose extreme/gold..


then i put the bow twillon on as how i planned to use it.. and my k is once again happy for being dressed up..


----------



## jacyh

HKsai said:


> What color is this gorgeous bag if I may ask?


It’s bleu de malte


----------



## ajaxbreaker

adb said:


> My birthday haul.. i wasn’t planning to pop in yesterday as my SA was on leave but then it feels incomplete so I decided to just visit and these went home with me.. the so black buckle, my first rodeo pm in jaune d or, zanzibar, rouge h, a bow twillon, and a behapi in rose extreme/gold..
> View attachment 4657567
> 
> then i put the bow twillon on as how i planned to use it.. and my k is once again happy for being dressed up..
> View attachment 4657568


You were able to purchase just the belt buckle without the strap? I thought that was not allowed?


----------



## DrTr

adb said:


> My birthday haul.. i wasn’t planning to pop in yesterday as my SA was on leave but then it feels incomplete so I decided to just visit and these went home with me.. the so black buckle, my first rodeo pm in jaune d or, zanzibar, rouge h, a bow twillon, and a behapi in rose extreme/gold..
> View attachment 4657567
> 
> then i put the bow twillon on as how i planned to use it.. and my k is once again happy for being dressed up..
> View attachment 4657568


Love these bow twillons - your Kelly looks beautifully dressed!


----------



## adb

ajaxbreaker said:


> You were able to purchase just the belt buckle without the strap? I thought that was not allowed?


Yes dear. I was able to get just the buckle.


----------



## adb

DrTr said:


> Love these bow twillons - your Kelly looks beautifully dressed!


Thanks dear. I enjoy dressing her up.. ❤️


----------



## momasaurus

mcpro said:


> Rose Confetti compact Silkin wallet
> 
> Calvi Verso Card holder in Blue Brume and Briq.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4657488


The calvi versos are killing me. SUCH COOL COLOR COMBINATIONS!!


----------



## mcpro

momasaurus said:


> The calvi versos are killing me. SUCH COOL COLOR COMBINATIONS!!



thank you!!


----------



## Tsam107

K28 etoupe phw
C24 black ghw


----------



## OKComputer

I picked up the O’Kelly necklace in PM and love it! I was so surprised at how reasonably it is priced as well!


----------



## momoc

Finally had time to pick her up! A mini bolide in Foin. A light beige yellow - and I didn’t even realize it is contrast white stitching in the beginning (we all know how horrible the yellow lighting in stores can be )


----------



## bagnut1

momoc said:


> Finally had time to pick her up! A mini bolide in Foin. A light beige yellow - and I didn’t even realize it is contrast white stitching in the beginning (we all know how horrible the yellow lighting in stores can be )
> 
> View attachment 4657940


That is a gorgeous color, leather, everything!


----------



## momoc

bagnut1 said:


> That is a gorgeous color, leather, everything!



Thank you!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> Finally had time to pick her up! A mini bolide in Foin. A light beige yellow - and I didn’t even realize it is contrast white stitching in the beginning (we all know how horrible the yellow lighting in stores can be )
> 
> View attachment 4657940


Beautiful, enjoy!!!


----------



## crisbac

momoc said:


> Finally had time to pick her up! A mini bolide in Foin. A light beige yellow - and I didn’t even realize it is contrast white stitching in the beginning (we all know how horrible the yellow lighting in stores can be )
> 
> View attachment 4657940


Absolutely gorgeous, dear momoc! Huge congrats!


----------



## krawford

momoc said:


> Finally had time to pick her up! A mini bolide in Foin. A light beige yellow - and I didn’t even realize it is contrast white stitching in the beginning (we all know how horrible the yellow lighting in stores can be )
> 
> View attachment 4657940


Gorgeous color!


----------



## diane278

That looks to be a very versatile color.  I’m hoping for modeling shots in the future.


----------



## madamelizaking

My new baby, just in time for Valentines 

I also bought my boyfriend a tie, but he didn't like it... lol

K28 Sellier Epsom Rose Extreme


----------



## JeanGranger

momoc said:


> Finally had time to pick her up! A mini bolide in Foin. A light beige yellow - and I didn’t even realize it is contrast white stitching in the beginning (we all know how horrible the yellow lighting in stores can be )
> 
> View attachment 4657940


She’s a real beauty


----------



## Israeli_Flava

momoc said:


> Finally had time to pick her up! A mini bolide in Foin. A light beige yellow - and I didn’t even realize it is contrast white stitching in the beginning (we all know how horrible the yellow lighting in stores can be )
> 
> View attachment 4657940


OH MY!!!! Sooooo gorgeous dear !!!!!!!!!!! Love this in every way!


----------



## CMilly

A very exciting day. I got a k28 black sellier (epsom) after an 8 month wait.  I picked up a few other things too. Just a fantastic experience. I am so happy!


----------



## momoc

CMilly said:


> A very exciting day. I got a k28 black sellier (epsom) after an 8 month wait.  I picked up a few other things too. Just a fantastic experience. I am so happy!



HUGE congrats!! Can't wait to see what goodies you got besides the classic beauty. I feel like I read some posts from you about the pain of the whole waiting process so I'm soooo happy to hear that your SA came through (sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else). Now photos photos photos


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful, enjoy!!!





crisbac said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, dear momoc! Huge congrats!





krawford said:


> Gorgeous color!





diane278 said:


> That looks to be a very versatile color.  I’m hoping for modeling shots in the future.





JeanGranger said:


> She’s a real beauty





Israeli_Flava said:


> OH MY!!!! Sooooo gorgeous dear !!!!!!!!!!! Love this in every way!



Thank you for all the kind words everyone!!! Sorry I'm mass quoting & replying. I was really trying to search the color and couldn't find too many pictures, and only managed to find the swatch and some SLGs...but I didn't need to worry! Loved it when I saw it. I know yellows aren't everyone's favorite but it's mine 

Will try to take mod shots when I have time


----------



## DB8

Quick drop by my boutique to pickup a gift - couldn’t resist the happy seeming giraffes.


----------



## gc01480

So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?


----------



## CMilly

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?


I love it. I have a light bag on my Wishlist.  But only you know if it will work for you.  I personally think it's extremely versatile and chic.


----------



## CMilly

momoc said:


> HUGE congrats!! Can't wait to see what goodies you got besides the classic beauty. I feel like I read some posts from you about the pain of the whole waiting process so I'm soooo happy to hear that your SA came through (sorry if I'm confusing you with someone else). Now photos photos photos


In retrospect I didn't have to wait long but I had my doubts. It was worth the wait!  I have it all wrapped up for valentines day but will post when I open it again.... if I can wait that long!


----------



## Sofiko

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?


What a Beauty!  I have Kelly Beton and it’s not so delicate really


----------



## madamelizaking

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?


She's gorgeous. I've always been put off by light bags as well, but when I first saw my K32 in craie, I had to have it. Don't be terrified. As my SA in Paris said, "let the bag live"


----------



## happypei

Ethengdurst said:


> Love your mini Lindy but your 2002 is TDF! Congratulations dear!



Thanks so much, dear ! Really love the 2002 as it is just like an art piece


----------



## happypei

adb said:


> My birthday haul.. i wasn’t planning to pop in yesterday as my SA was on leave but then it feels incomplete so I decided to just visit and these went home with me.. the so black buckle, my first rodeo pm in jaune d or, zanzibar, rouge h, a bow twillon, and a behapi in rose extreme/gold..
> View attachment 4657567
> 
> then i put the bow twillon on as how i planned to use it.. and my k is once again happy for being dressed up..
> View attachment 4657568




Love the dressing up of your bag. Gorgeous !!


----------



## HKsai

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?


I have a beton evelyne that I do not baby. Had it for a few years with no problem. Granted it is clemence but it is also a big evelyne. I think a b25 in swift is totally manageable but only you would know.


----------



## nymeria

gc01480 said:


> I've just returned from Paris and everyone has been so helpful I wanted to share my experience as well. My friend and I arrived on Monday night and immediately registered for the waiting list at FSH. After 5 days of rejections (we registered 1030 a.m sharp each day), we both got accepted on the fifth day (They were closed on Sunday so our appointment was the next Monday). I had actually gone to the Avenue George V Hermes and gotten a pair of sneakers the Friday before (since my feet were dying from walking in heels) but my friend had obtained the earlier appointment. I guess this is further proof that the process is completely random and purchase history doesn't increase chances of scoring an appt. We attended the earlier appointment together and the SA was pretty straightforward in asking us what we wanted. She explained that they hadn't gotten a shipment in since Saturday morning so it was unlikely my friend could get what she wanted, nevertheless, in the end she was offered a mini constance in rose ete (which she declined and I totally should have picked up, didn't get a chance to look closely) My friend had asked for a K25 in any color GHW. We left to do some shopping nearby.
> 
> My appointment was initially at 1130 but after refreshing the page on my cell phone, it was pushed to noon. I arrived at half past anyway and checked in with the leather counter upstairs. A handsome SA asked my what I would like and I basically said: Any B25 or smaller in neutral colors and any Kelly with GHW, with emphasis on a B25. Just moments later he walked back with a big box which made my heart almost stop, though the look on his face seemed a little hesitant. He led us into a closed off area and revealed the most beautiful bag with my favorite colors ever (though definitely not what I had in mind). I'll post my reveal when I get home later tonight  I'm actually having a bit of buyer's remorse but I'd love to hear what everyone has to say.


So thrilled for you- can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

DB8 said:


> Quick drop by my boutique to pickup a gift - couldn’t resist the happy seeming giraffes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658263



I want this!!!


----------



## nymeria

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?


It's gorgeous- and I agree, swift really just glows, its a gorgeous leather. I would love a beton kelly at some point- I think it is tremendously chic and classy. But yes, it needs to work for you and you have to be comfortable with it.


----------



## totesmcgoats

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?



I'd keep it. I never really worry about color xfer with B's because they are handheld. Not like lighter bags that I carry crossbody that will rub against jeans. I think if it is going to stress you out, only wear it for warmer weather when you're less likely to be wearing jeans and more likely to be wearing dresses, etc, where color xfter is not an issue.


----------



## Noveltwist

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?



Your bag is my one of my HGs!!

I’m similarly cautious of light bags, but beton/craie is on my wishlist because the color is so beautiful and classic. I think a B25 is perfect, because it’s mostly handheld. You don’t need to worry as much of it sitting against your clothes (e.g. jeans) as you might with a shoulder bag. And you can also color proof your dark clothes (waterproof spray, etc.), if you don't want to spray your B.


----------



## ChanelCelineLaurentLover

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?


Don’t be scared to use it! It’s gorgeous!!! Love this color and leather! Just be reasonably careful with it...and remember it can always go off to the spa every now and then to be restored.


----------



## HandbagNerd

jacyh said:


> View attachment 4657097
> View attachment 4657091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me I did not do something silly by promising never to buy a new bag again this year if I get this bag?


What a stunner!!!


----------



## HandbagNerd

TraceySH said:


> Ok the last to add to this little family collection. I managed to find the So Black one brand new!


What a beautiful family portrait!!!!


----------



## HandbagNerd

_queenbee said:


> View attachment 4654810
> 
> 
> Another pair of shoes for me [emoji173]️ absolutely adore my new Paris loafers! Surprisingly very comfortable [emoji846]


Are they comfy? Do they run narrow?


----------



## skybluesky

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?



I'm so happy for you!  Swift leather is so soft and I think it shows off beton's nuances so well.  Plus, GHW?!?!  I love the twillies you have with it.  I'm not an expert, but I don't think you should put wax on it??


----------



## leechiyong

Picked up the nano Brides de Gala and mini heart charm (and lucked out with it arriving in the heart box!):


----------



## TraceySH

HandbagNerd said:


> What a beautiful family portrait!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Skybunny

The sweetest midweek haul


----------



## Chagall

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?


It’s  beautiful definitely a keeper. A lovely neutral that would go with everything and would be wearable year round.


----------



## Four Tails

DB8 said:


> Quick drop by my boutique to pickup a gift - couldn’t resist the happy seeming giraffes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658263



LOVE THIS! I am a sucker for giraffes. Thanks for sharing. I fondly remember the feverish hunt for my Les Giraffes shawl. Can't believe that was ten years ago. I guess I'm due for another giraffe piece.


----------



## DrTr

Tsam107 said:


> K28 etoupe phw
> C24 black ghw


Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

Skybunny said:


> The sweetest midweek haul



Beautiful picture too


----------



## DrTr

madamelizaking said:


> My new baby, just in time for Valentines
> 
> I also bought my boyfriend a tie, but he didn't like it... lol
> 
> K28 Sellier Epsom Rose Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658228
> View attachment 4658229
> View attachment 4658230


Gorgeous rose extreme and beautiful family!


----------



## papertiger

momoc said:


> Finally had time to pick her up! A mini bolide in Foin. A light beige yellow - and I didn’t even realize it is contrast white stitching in the beginning (we all know how horrible the yellow lighting in stores can be )
> 
> View attachment 4657940



Unbelievably cute (not sure if I'm glad you showed me this LOL)


----------



## _queenbee

HandbagNerd said:


> Are they comfy? Do they run narrow?



I was worried they would be uncomfortable because I have wide feet. Mine are in goatskin so there was no need to break them in. Super comfortable!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Skybunny said:


> The sweetest midweek haul


Love it all! Very sweet prezzies!!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Just lassoed this little beauty to my stable!!


----------



## totesmcgoats

papertiger said:


> Unbelievably cute (not sure if I'm glad you showed me this LOL)



Literally me, every single time I navigate to TPM


----------



## hers4eva

Skybunny said:


> The sweetest midweek haul





What are the pretty little hearts called? Are they a pin for a sweater?
Thank you


----------



## marzipanchen

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?



Oh my! I can't believe how beautiful this bag is!!! I hope you'll get over the fear of using her, she is so so exquisite and deserves to see the light of day. Wear her in good health.


----------



## Meta

hers4eva said:


> What are the pretty little hearts called? Are they a pin for a sweater?
> Thank you


They are scarf rings. It is not a pin. Here's the larger one. The smaller one for twilly doesn't appear to be available online.


----------



## Skybunny

hers4eva said:


> What are the pretty little hearts called? Are they a pin for a sweater?
> Thank you



They’re mini scarf rings just released. Made for twillies and maxi twillies! So very cute.


----------



## Julia1984

PolM said:


> Indeed! When my SA showed it to me, along with a B 40 Togo with brushed hardware (it looked very masculine), I was mesmerised.


I own an inherited Birkin 40 that is borderline HAC in brown Togo and palladium HW I’m so into it but I want some encouragement!


----------



## Julia1984

I don’t wanna get out of subject but can’t find anyone who wants to talk about Birkin 40’s / HAC


----------



## skybluesky

Julia1984 said:


> I don’t wanna get out of subject but can’t find anyone who wants to talk about Birkin 40’s / HAC



You can go to these threads to talk about it: 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/all-hail-the-hac.177642/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-40cm-birkin.426524/


----------



## Julia1984

skybluesky said:


> You can go to these threads to talk about it:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/all-hail-the-hac.177642/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-the-40cm-birkin.426524/


Thank you!!!


----------



## LKNN

Would you say RE is red-ish irl? 



madamelizaking said:


> My new baby, just in time for Valentines
> 
> I also bought my boyfriend a tie, but he didn't like it... lol
> 
> K28 Sellier Epsom Rose Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658228
> View attachment 4658229
> View attachment 4658230


----------



## madamelizaking

LKNN said:


> Would you say RE is red-ish irl?


It’s definitely a pink, with redd undertones. It’s interesting how it looks different in different light, but in daylight it’s a definite hottish-pink


----------



## Summerof89

V day present to myself, however having 2nd thoughts about the orange sac charm


----------



## Skybunny

papertiger said:


> Beautiful picture too


Thank you for the compliment papertiger


----------



## Skybunny

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love it all! Very sweet prezzies!!!



These miniatures feel like a teeny box of chocolates - just better!


----------



## HandbagNerd

_queenbee said:


> I was worried they would be uncomfortable because I have wide feet. Mine are in goatskin so there was no need to break them in. Super comfortable!


Thanks for letting me know! I, too, have wide feet. They’re on my wishlist now! I love the silver too!


----------



## mariometa

I got this one yesterday


----------



## discussionforh

mariometa said:


> I got this one yesterday


May I know how much it is?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

_queenbee said:


> I was worried they would be uncomfortable because I have wide feet. Mine are in goatskin so there was no need to break them in. Super comfortable!


Thanks for that! I always loved them but was too afraid to pull the trigger for the same reason (wide feet by European standards).


----------



## joleenzy

Summerof89 said:


> V day present to myself, however having 2nd thoughts about the orange sac charm



I had the same feeling after purchasing mine. When I walked out of the store I thought to myself: Should have gotten a scarf instead. lol


----------



## loh

First post in quite a while evidently, but have been a voyeur for years.  Lol.

Got a B35 black chevre de coromandel with ghw.  I think it'll be a great everyday hauler.


----------



## TeeCee77

FINALLY


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> FINALLY


OH YES!!! Supreme Horsie! CONGRATS!


----------



## mariometa

discussionforh said:


> May I know how much it is?


  Around 5500 usd , to be honest as much as I like them I felt  that I paid a lot and I should have bought a bangle. I am trying not to overthink it .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mariometa said:


> Around 5500 usd , to be honest as much as I like them I felt  that I paid a lot and I should have bought a bangle. I am trying not to overthink it .


Darling I am not saying this with malintent.... I agree with your "overthinking" side. I LOVE the H bangles and while I like this piece a lot... for the money, I think the bangle has more longevity and stackability. Just my perspective.


----------



## mariometa

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling I am not saying this with malintent.... I agree with your "overthinking" side. I LOVE the H bangles and while I like this piece a lot... for the money, I think the bangle has more longevity and stackability. Just my perspective.


I totally agree with you,   H bangle is my favorite I have it in rose gold


----------



## Tonimichelle

gc01480 said:


> So the SA revealed this beton swift b25 w ghw. It seemed to glow when he unboxed it and although I promised myself NOT to get a light color and definitely NOT swift,  I got it anyway (talk about lack of self control). Now I'm terrified to use it so definitely a bit of buyer's remorse though I love the color combination. I'm looking to get the black rock wax maybe to prep it a bit for weather. Any tips? Should I pawn it off?


It’s absolutely beautiful and swift is no where near as delicate as you think! Keep it, enjoy it, but don’t put any wax on it! Swift is ok in a bit of light rain. Just avoid rubbing it against dark clothing and I’m sure it will be fine.


----------



## Danielle McD

Miss Kelly


----------



## Summerof89

queenlene said:


> I had the same feeling after purchasing mine. When I walked out of the store I thought to myself: Should have gotten a scarf instead. lol


And did you exchange yours?


----------



## acrowcounted

TeeCee77 said:


> FINALLY


I think our new ponies were probably stall-mates in Paris!


----------



## DrTr

loh said:


> View attachment 4659583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post in quite a while evidently, but have been a voyeur for years.  Lol.
> 
> Got a B35 black chevre de coromandel with ghw.  I think it'll be a great everyday hauler.


Love your gorgeous bag!


----------



## DrTr

Danielle McD said:


> Miss Kelly


----------



## loh

DrTr said:


> Love your gorgeous bag!



Thank you!!


----------



## Lejic

This week’s damage...



Today was Ulysses’ arrival!





The SLG family photo


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> View attachment 4659583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post in quite a while evidently, but have been a voyeur for years.  Lol.
> 
> Got a B35 black chevre de coromandel with ghw.  I think it'll be a great everyday hauler.


Beautiful bag! Congrats


----------



## Possum

acrowcounted said:


> I think our new ponies were probably stall-mates in Paris!
> View attachment 4659862


Oh my goodness we're triplets! Mine arrived last week.


----------



## xxDxx

B30 Etain with RGHW


----------



## DrTr

Lejic said:


> This week’s damage...
> View attachment 4660042
> 
> 
> Today was Ulysses’ arrival!
> 
> View attachment 4660045
> View attachment 4660043
> 
> 
> The SLG family photo
> 
> View attachment 4660044



color glorious color! Nobody does it better than H. Love all!



xxDxx said:


> B30 Etain with RGHW
> View attachment 4660355


This is one gorgeous beauty! Enjoy!!


----------



## Lejic

DrTr said:


> color glorious color! Nobody does it better than H. Love all!



thank you! 
Yes, I love all the colors.


----------



## DrTr

Lejic said:


> thank you!
> Yes, I love all the colors.


Don’t blame you! Is your notebook Rose poupre?


----------



## Lejic

DrTr said:


> Don’t blame you! Is your notebook Rose poupre?


Good eye! Yes. 

Vert verone calvi, rose azalee(sp) Bastia and rose poupre Ulysse notebook.


----------



## FreddieMac

A little slow sharing my purchases from this year - firstly my January buy, the Flash Relief backpack in Rouge H Togo/Evercolor and secondly a surprise past-season purchase at Heathrow T5 boutique yesterday of Caducée Rock tie-dye which I missed upon original issue.


----------



## DrTr

Lejic said:


> Good eye! Yes.
> 
> Vert verone calvi, rose azalee(sp) Bastia and rose poupre Ulysse notebook.


All gorgeous but anything purple or pink, I’m on it!!! Blue is a close third for me.  Thanks for sharing you little lovelies.


----------



## DrTr

FreddieMac said:


> A little slow sharing my purchases from this year - firstly my January buy, the Flash Relief backpack in Rouge H Togo/Evercolor and secondly a surprise past-season purchase at Heathrow T5 boutique yesterday of Caducée Rock tie-dye which I missed upon original issue.


Oh wow, LOVE your backpack and CR tie dye!!  Nomura’s designs are among my all time favorites!  Enjoy


----------



## FreddieMac

DrTr said:


> Oh wow, LOVE your backpack and CR tie dye!!  Nomura’s designs are among my all time favorites!  Enjoy



thank you! Was totally happy to double dip with this particular scarf design as it was just SO different to the reversible one from last season.


----------



## DrTr

FreddieMac said:


> thank you! Was totally happy to double dip with this particular scarf design as it was just SO different to the reversible one from last season.


Indeed it was and still gorgeous!  Double dipping gets me into trouble every time  it’s just hard not to when we find a design that speaks to us as we don’t know he. Or if it will ever come back.


----------



## atelierforward

xxDxx said:


> B30 Etain with RGHW
> View attachment 4660355


So perfect with RGHW! Congrats!


----------



## Hermeaddict

When you go in to place your SO and come out of the boutique saying SO hunnie I also got this...


----------



## hopiko

That is so pretty!  I bet the diamonds SHINE!  Enjoy...and hope your SO comes quickly!


----------



## Hermeaddict

hopiko said:


> That is so pretty!  I bet the diamonds SHINE!  Enjoy...and hope your SO comes quickly!


Thank you hopiko! Yes on the diamonds. The wait has just begun on the SO!


----------



## nymeria

FreddieMac said:


> A little slow sharing my purchases from this year - firstly my January buy, the Flash Relief backpack in Rouge H Togo/Evercolor and secondly a surprise past-season purchase at Heathrow T5 boutique yesterday of Caducée Rock tie-dye which I missed upon original issue.


LOVE that Caducee piece - the design is just perfect. Enjoy!


----------



## hopiko

Rainbow clic and new scarf print clic!


----------



## Ev23

Just got the new Micro Kelly charms in rose lipstick and blue electric


----------



## AnnaE

Ev23 said:


> Just got the new Micro Kelly charms in rose lipstick and blue electric



This is some serious arm candy! Enjoy.


----------



## tlamdang08

Brides de Gala nano scarf 20
Zebra Pegasus nano scarf 20
Les Tigreaux scarf 45


----------



## aksaiyo

AnnaE said:


> This is some serious arm candy! Enjoy.


That adorable! I can’t stop looking at it! (ps. Hope you don’t mind but I added your post to the Kelly micro thread!)


----------



## hopiko

Ev23 said:


> Just got the new Micro Kelly charms in rose lipstick and blue electric


These are soooooo cute!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## hopiko

tlamdang08 said:


> Brides de Gala nano scarf 20
> Zebra Pegasus nano scarf 20
> Les Tigreaux scarf 45


These are lovely!  I love how you frames them! They will look amazing as art in any room!  Please share a picture of how you hang them!


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Brides de Gala nano scarf 20
> Zebra Pegasus nano scarf 20
> Les Tigreaux scarf 45


LOVE THESE! What a great idea to frame your nanos.  The Les Tigreaux is such a striking design in a great colorway. The tigers look 3D!


----------



## queenvictoria2

A new Twilly!


----------



## tlamdang08

hopiko said:


> These are lovely!  I love how you frames them! They will look amazing as art in any room!  Please share a picture of how you hang them!


Thank you, I haven't finished yet, there are some on the way too. But sure when I have them all I will keep you posted.


Ladybaga said:


> LOVE THESE! What a great idea to frame your nanos.  The Les Tigreaux is such a striking design in a great colorway. The tigers look 3D!


Thank you, I am still looking for the frame to go with the tigers yes they are beautiful and look like 3D.


----------



## ayc

Ev23 said:


> Just got the new Micro Kelly charms in rose lipstick and blue electric


wow!  not 1 but 2 !! congrats!!


----------



## DrTr

queenvictoria2 said:


> A new Twilly!


Love it - which one and which colorway?


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Brides de Gala nano scarf 20
> Zebra Pegasus nano scarf 20
> Les Tigreaux scarf 45


Love these. Pl share how you ensure the scarves do not shift or stay in place when you frame them.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hillychristie said:


> Love these. Pl share how you ensure the scarves do not shift or stay in place when you frame them.


Nothing fancy. I keep the price tag, to make it thicker and so it doesn't slide around, inserted in the exact 20x20 frames which I bought from IKEA.


----------



## Hillychristie

tlamdang08 said:


> Nothing fancy. I keep the price tag, to make it thicker and so it doesn't slide around, inserted in the exact 20x20 frames which I bought from IKEA.


Thank you


----------



## queenvictoria2

DrTr said:


> Love it - which one and which colorway?



Thank you! it is Le Jardin de la Maharani and receipt says color PA/Rouge/Fuschia


----------



## TeeCee77

Contemplating one of these beauties.... I’m a phw girl so my SA is trying to hunt the anemone in phw....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

TeeCee77 said:


> Contemplating one of these beauties.... I’m a phw girl so my SA is trying to hunt the anemone in phw....



Have they checked Chicago? They mentioned to me they had one this weekend but I did not ask the hardware as I was not looking for this bag. 

good luck! The roulis is one of my favorite H bags.


----------



## skybluesky

Ev23 said:


> Just got the new Micro Kelly charms in rose lipstick and blue electric


Beautiful!  Were these on display or did you have to ask to see them?


----------



## TeeCee77

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Have they checked Chicago? They mentioned to me they had one this weekend but I did not ask the hardware as I was not looking for this bag.
> 
> good luck! The roulis is one of my favorite H bags.


oh thanks for letting me know! I’ll tell my SA!


----------



## TraceySH

24/24 in anemone and a couple of other cute but totally excessive purchases.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

TeeCee77 said:


> oh thanks for letting me know! I’ll tell my SA!



You photo is making me want another one!!! I do not need any more Roulis! (right now) 

I hope you find your Anemone PHW!


----------



## DrTr

TraceySH said:


> 24/24 in anemone and a couple of other cute but totally excessive purchases.


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## TraceySH

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


I hear candy colors are also on the way back too! Hoping for those in the same bag. And also "so pink" in B/K/C and roulis (pink with pink hardware).


----------



## Ev23

skybluesky said:


> Beautiful!  Were these on display or did you have to ask to see them?


Not on display, My SA emailed me


----------



## DrTr

TraceySH said:


> I hear candy colors are also on the way back too! Hoping for those in the same bag. And also "so pink" in B/K/C and roulis (pink with pink hardware).


Wow! ‘So pink”? Sounds very intriguing!!


----------



## skybluesky

Ev23 said:


> Not on display, My SA emailed me


Thank you!  I'll have to ask mine.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Here’s what i got today. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DrTr

All lovely and pico perfection!


----------



## xxDxx

I have a thing for yellow atm...


----------



## hers4eva

xxDxx said:


> I have a thing for yellow atm...
> View attachment 4662962




Wow... that’s so stunning.  I did not know it came in yellow 
Would love to see it modeled on your bag


----------



## xxDxx

hers4eva said:


> Wow... that’s so stunning.  I did not know it came in yellow
> Would love to see it modeled on your bag


Thank you! Yes- I‘ve seen the other cw’s much more often! Bought it for my GA Kelly and will post a pic soon


----------



## hokatie

A maxi twilly for my Evie.


----------



## madamelizaking

I found my dream twilly!! Lol


Ms. Rose extreme looks perfect now!


----------



## tlamdang08

madamelizaking said:


> I found my dream twilly!! Lol
> View attachment 4663155
> 
> Ms. Rose extreme looks perfect now!
> View attachment 4663156


i know this store very well , love your Kelly


----------



## madamelizaking

tlamdang08 said:


> i know this store very well , love your Kelly


Thank you! It’s a great store


----------



## scarf1

hokatie said:


> A maxi twilly for my Evie.


What is the CW of this ? Looks wonderful!


----------



## hokatie

scarf1 said:


> What is the CW of this ? Looks wonderful!


Thank you! 
It’s called Animapolis PD/Rose VIF/Jaune VIF.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I bought another set of jungle love twillies!!! I think the black background with pink hearts suit my rose pourpre.


----------



## tlamdang08

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I bought another set of jungle love twillies!!!


OH THEY ARE OUT OF HEART BOXES?
TWIN WITH  YOU ON THIS


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

madamelizaking said:


> I found my dream twilly!! Lol
> View attachment 4663155
> 
> Ms. Rose extreme looks perfect now!
> View attachment 4663182


Omg!! I can see an orange chouchou!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

hokatie said:


> A maxi twilly for my Evie.


The colors are amazing!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

xxDxx said:


> I have a thing for yellow atm...
> View attachment 4662962


I like it!!


----------



## hokatie

MrsMBunboxing said:


> The colors are amazing!!


Thank you! 
Spring is coming soon so this colors is just right in time .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xxDxx said:


> I have a thing for yellow atm...
> View attachment 4662962



*xxDxx*, love your yellow H SLG! Is the color H Jaune De Naples?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> OH THEY ARE OUT OF HEART BOXES?
> TWIN WITH  YOU ON THIS


I know!! They're always round boxes!!


----------



## hokatie

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I bought another set of jungle love twillies!!! I think the black background with pink hearts suit my rose pourpre.


Wow... love the color of your Kelly . You did a good job of matching the twilly with the bag


----------



## xxDxx

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xxDxx*, love your yellow H SLG! Is the color H Jaune De Naples?


Thank you  Yes I think it‘s Jaune de Naples. The colors are called Jaune/Fauve on the website.


----------



## PolM

Hello everyone,

Yesterday I succumbed to the matte H 5382 buckle and to a leather strap in Epsom (Bleu Prusse and Cream).

This is the first time I risk that much with a color: cream. But, after trying the belt, I think it's a perfect choice for jeans.

Best,


----------



## luzdetaiwan

What I’ve got recently from H boutiques in Schiphol airport and Lisbon.









A jungle love twilly in black and this is how it looks on my red K.




A Kelly belt in Etoupe and GHW.




A trio envelope wallet.












A clic clac h bracelet in rose flamingo and GHW.




The last one, Neo ankle boots.




Love them all.


----------



## Ethengdurst

tlamdang08 said:


> OH THEY ARE OUT OF HEART BOXES?
> TWIN WITH  YOU ON THIS


My SA said only the first batch of the love twillies are heart boxes... now they’re just round.


----------



## hokatie

luzdetaiwan said:


> What I’ve got recently from H boutiques in Schiphol airport and Lisbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jungle love twilly in black and this is how it looks on my red K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kelly belt in Etoupe and GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio envelope wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clic clac h bracelet in rose flamingo and GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one, Neo ankle boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them all.


Wow... they are amazing .


----------



## Purseloco

PolM said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yesterday I succumbed to the matte H 5382 buckle and to a leather strap in Epsom (Bleu Prusse and Cream).
> 
> This is the first time I risk that much with a color: cream. But, after trying the belt, I think it's a perfect choice for jeans.
> 
> Best,


I love the use of the word succumbed. So true with Hermes.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

PolM said:


> This is the first time I risk that much with a color: cream. But, after trying the belt, I think it's a perfect choice for jeans.


Congrats on the belt and the beautiful buckle! If you're concerned about the risk maybe buy a cheapo white belt and wear that with your jeans first to see if there's any color transfer? I did this before daring to wear my yellow Hermes belt with jeans.


----------



## momoc

what a haul @luzdetaiwan  ! congrats!


----------



## Purseloco

ajaxbreaker said:


> Congrats on the belt and the beautiful buckle! If you're concerned about the risk maybe buy a cheapo white belt and wear that with your jeans first to see if there's any color transfer? I did this before daring to wear my yellow Hermes belt with jeans.


Put some vinegar in the water when you wash your jeans, and this will help eliminate transfer stains as well.


----------



## Skybunny

hokatie said:


> A maxi twilly for my Evie.



What a delicious colour! Please post a snap of it on your Evie x


----------



## hokatie

Skybunny said:


> What a delicious colour! Please post a snap of it on your Evie x


Thank you, Skybunny! 
I’ve already posted a few pics in the thread “Hermes in action”. In case you don’t see it, here it is.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

hokatie said:


> Wow... they are amazing .


Thank you.


momoc said:


> what a haul @luzdetaiwan  ! congrats!


Thanks!
And thank all the “like” you gave.


----------



## TraceySH

So I could NOT say no to a jypsiere in rose extreme. I lose all consciousness with that color I swear. Also an anemone evelyne (not pictured). Apparently the 28 jypsiere is resurgent for spring/ summer  and the completion of the triple axle (pendants that is).


----------



## PolM

ajaxbreaker said:


> Congrats on the belt and the beautiful buckle! If you're concerned about the risk maybe buy a cheapo white belt and wear that with your jeans first to see if there's any color transfer? I did this before daring to wear my yellow Hermes belt with jeans.



Dear Ajax, thank you very much indeed for your advice. I will follow it to prevent any nightmare from happening!


----------



## PolM

Purseloco said:


> Put some vinegar in the water when you wash your jeans, and this will help eliminate transfer stains as well.


Thank you very much, Purseloco, for that piece of advice.


----------



## Joeli7

TraceySH said:


> So I could NOT say no to a jypsiere in rose extreme. I lose all consciousness with that color I swear. Also an anemone evelyne (not pictured). Apparently the 28 jypsiere is resurgent for spring/ summer  and the completion of the triple axle (pendants that is).


I'd love to see your entire collection!


----------



## ptptpt

My latest purchase.. The Kelly wallet to go! Love this little cutie so much


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PolM said:


> Dear Ajax, thank you very much indeed for your advice. I will follow it to prevent any nightmare from happening!


Or buy a pencil with a pink eraser and that removes color transfer from the H belts hahahahah I do it all the time.


----------



## PolM

Israeli_Flava said:


> Or buy a pencil with a pink eraser and that removes color transfer from the H belts hahahahah I do it all the time.



Does it really work? It sounds nice, hahaha!


----------



## DrTr

hokatie said:


> A maxi twilly for my Evie.


Gorgeous in a perfect CW!



madamelizaking said:


> I found my dream twilly!! Lol
> View attachment 4663155
> 
> Ms. Rose extreme looks perfect now!
> View attachment 4663182


I agree - we are twins with this gorgeous twilly and it looks great on anemone too!



MrsMBunboxing said:


> I bought another set of jungle love twillies!!! I think the black background with pink hearts suit my rose pourpre.


Beautiful and yes! to rose poupre.


----------



## DrTr

luzdetaiwan said:


> What I’ve got recently from H boutiques in Schiphol airport and Lisbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jungle love twilly in black and this is how it looks on my red K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Kelly belt in Etoupe and GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio envelope wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clic clac h bracelet in rose flamingo and GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one, Neo ankle boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them all.


Wowza what a lovely haul!!


----------



## DrTr

ptptpt said:


> My latest purchase.. The Kelly wallet to go! Love this little cutie so much


Love your kw!  Looks great on you.


----------



## DDCHA

Love it too!  May I ask how much this costs and what leather it is?


DrTr said:


> Love your kw!  Looks great on you.


----------



## TraceySH

Joeli7 said:


> I'd love to see your entire collection!


It’s getting scary!!


----------



## DDCHA

hokatie said:


> Thank you, Skybunny!
> I’ve already posted a few pics in the thread “Hermes in action”. In case you don’t see it, here it is.



Is this the maxi twilly cut or maxi twilly slim? Thank you! So beautiful!


----------



## hokatie

DDCHA said:


> Is this the maxi twilly cut or maxi twilly slim? Thank you! So beautiful!


Thank you for liking it! It’s a maxi twilly slim.


----------



## gc01480

Noveltwist said:


> Your bag is my one of my HGs!!
> 
> I’m similarly cautious of light bags, but beton/craie is on my wishlist because the color is so beautiful and classic. I think a B25 is perfect, because it’s mostly handheld. You don’t need to worry as much of it sitting against your clothes (e.g. jeans) as you might with a shoulder bag. And you can also color proof your dark clothes (waterproof spray, etc.), if you don't want to spray your B.


Thanks for the feedback, yes, I LOVE how it looks, reallly wish it weren't swift, but for now I'm going to try docrite's blackrock and obenauf method to hopefully give it some added protection lol


----------



## gc01480

Tonimichelle said:


> It’s absolutely beautiful and swift is no where near as delicate as you think! Keep it, enjoy it, but don’t put any wax on it! Swift is ok in a bit of light rain. Just avoid rubbing it against dark clothing and I’m sure it will be fine.


No blackrock? What's your experience with this? I'd scanned thru Docrite's thread of hermes bag care and she seemed to recommend the blackrock w/ obenauf? Thanks for any tips!


----------



## gc01480

Ev23 said:


> Just got the new Micro Kelly charms in rose lipstick and blue electric


OMGGG Where???? I looked for them all over Paris and NO ONE had any


----------



## gc01480

madamelizaking said:


> I found my dream twilly!! Lol
> View attachment 4663155
> 
> Ms. Rose extreme looks perfect now!
> View attachment 4663182


LOVVEE this color for Kelly


----------



## Tonimichelle

gc01480 said:


> No blackrock? What's your experience with this? I'd scanned thru Docrite's thread of hermes bag care and she seemed to recommend the blackrock w/ obenauf? Thanks for any tips!


I think they may be older threads that you’re looking at and I’m not sure Docride ever recommended blackrock for swift although I haven’t read the whole thing so could be wrong. It might be worth asking her if you’re not sure? With regards experience, only my own use of a swift Birkin and a swift belt. I’m absolutely no expert but from using both and the little I do know, I’ve had no problem with a little rain or mayor scratches and wouldn’t put anything on the leather especially on a new bag.


----------



## Tonimichelle

gc01480 said:


> No blackrock? What's your experience with this? I'd scanned thru Docrite's thread of hermes bag care and she seemed to recommend the blackrock w/ obenauf? Thanks for any tips!


Try having a look here
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-care-recommendations-list-no-chatter.972523/


----------



## Skybunny

hokatie said:


> Thank you, Skybunny!
> I’ve already posted a few pics in the thread “Hermes in action”. In case you don’t see it, here it is.


Thank you Hokatie! It’s a beautiful combination and we’re twins on that Evie!


----------



## hers4eva

xxDxx said:


> I have a thing for yellow atm...
> View attachment 4662962




*I am back eyeing your stunning yellow twilly again ...

I hope I get lucky to own two of them  it’s perfect ...*


----------



## ladybug333

Just got this Birkin 30 in Vert Cypress  I have been OBSESSING over this color, but based on photos online it was really difficult to gauge what the color actually would look like in person. A lot of photos make this bag look like it has strong blue undertones, so I was thrilled when I pulled it out of the box and discovered its true color! I tried to do the best I could with this photo, but I still feel like this beautiful shade needs to be experienced in person to truly be understood -- it's so beautiful and complex!  And I never understood what people meant when they said that their new bags SMELLED amazing -- haha! The only other B I have is 10 years old in epsom leather and doesn't have a scent. But now I get it -- it smells like a new car!  Thanks for letting me geek out here. 

Oh, and I was debating between this color or solid black. For anyone else who is considering this color, I'm so glad I picked it over black! It's dark enough to be a total neutral (I don't feel like the green undertone is overpowering), but has more complexity and uniqueness than straight black in my opinion.  (Now, that is all to say that I will probably own a black B at some point too haha ).


----------



## hokatie

ladybug333 said:


> Just got this Birkin 30 in Vert Cypress  I have been OBSESSING over this color, but based on photos online it was really difficult to gauge what the color actually would look like in person. A lot of photos make this bag look like it has strong blue undertones, so I was thrilled when I pulled it out of the box and discovered its true color! I tried to do the best I could with this photo, but I still feel like this beautiful shade needs to be experienced in person to truly be understood -- it's so beautiful and complex!  And I never understood what people meant when they said that their new bags SMELLED amazing -- haha! The only other B I have is 10 years old in epsom leather and doesn't have a scent. But now I get it -- it smells like a new car!  Thanks for letting me geek out here.
> 
> Oh, and I was debating between this color or solid black. For anyone else who is considering this color, I'm so glad I picked it over black! It's dark enough to be a total neutral (I don't feel like the green undertone is overpowering), but has more complexity and uniqueness than straight black in my opinion.  (Now, that is all to say that I will probably own a black B at some point too haha ).
> 
> View attachment 4664878


Congrats! Your bag looks gorgeous . I think you picked the right one. Can’t wait to see more mod shots with the bag


----------



## DrTr

DDCHA said:


> Love it too!  May I ask how much this costs and what leather it is?


This kelly wallet I liked was posted by ptptpt - perhaps they can tell you!


----------



## hokatie

Skybunny said:


> Thank you Hokatie! It’s a beautiful combination and we’re twins on that Evie!


Glad to hear that we are twin on this lovely Evie ​


----------



## DrTr

ladybug333 said:


> Just got this Birkin 30 in Vert Cypress  I have been OBSESSING over this color, but based on photos online it was really difficult to gauge what the color actually would look like in person. A lot of photos make this bag look like it has strong blue undertones, so I was thrilled when I pulled it out of the box and discovered its true color! I tried to do the best I could with this photo, but I still feel like this beautiful shade needs to be experienced in person to truly be understood -- it's so beautiful and complex!  And I never understood what people meant when they said that their new bags SMELLED amazing -- haha! The only other B I have is 10 years old in epsom leather and doesn't have a scent. But now I get it -- it smells like a new car!  Thanks for letting me geek out here.
> 
> Oh, and I was debating between this color or solid black. For anyone else who is considering this color, I'm so glad I picked it over black! It's dark enough to be a total neutral (I don't feel like the green undertone is overpowering), but has more complexity and uniqueness than straight black in my opinion.  (Now, that is all to say that I will probably own a black B at some point too haha ).
> 
> View attachment 4664878


I FAINT!! This one beautiful Birkin!  Geek out all you want - if not here,  where  it looks stunning in color and it’s often so hard to capture exactly the color because these beautiful bags from H change with the light. Congratulations - and have fun wearing her in good health!!!


----------



## ladybug333

hokatie said:


> Congrats! Your bag looks gorgeous . I think you picked the right one. Can’t wait to see more mod shots with the bag


Thank you!! I will post some next time I use her.


----------



## ladybug333

DrTr said:


> I FAINT!! This one beautiful Birkin!  Geek out all you want - if not here,  where  it looks stunning in color and it’s often so hard to capture exactly the color because these beautiful bags from H change with the light. Congratulations - and have fun wearing her in good health!!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

New Valentine's Day twilly and orange bag charm. I'm in love


----------



## Purseloco

Leo the Lion said:


> New Valentine's Day twilly and orange bag charm. I'm in love


Yessss!


----------



## DDCHA

Congrats!  She is a beauty! I have the same bag in GHW and LOOOOOVE her to death.  I wear her more than my black B and she goes so well with warm tones.  Enjoy her!


----------



## DDCHA

RG chaine d’ancre ring, RG mini clous cuff, B30 etain with RG and mini Constance RG lizard buckle belt (not pictured)


----------



## DDCHA

That yucky scratch in my knuckle won’t go away!!!![emoji35][emoji35][emoji26]


----------



## hokatie

DDCHA said:


> RG chaine d’ancre ring, RG mini clous cuff, B30 etain with RG and mini Constance RG lizard buckle belt (not pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665420
> View attachment 4665421
> View attachment 4665422


Lovely !


----------



## Marmotte

Valentine day goodies


----------



## Joeli7

My first twilly. When I've ordered online previously there has just been a box but this time they sent along a small orange paper bag as well.


----------



## DDCHA

DrTr said:


> This kelly wallet I liked was posted by ptptpt - perhaps they can tell you!



Oh whoops sorry!!


----------



## DDCHA

ptptpt said:


> My latest purchase.. The Kelly wallet to go! Love this little cutie so much



I love this! May I ask how much this costs? Thanks!


----------



## Ethengdurst

ptptpt said:


> My latest purchase.. The Kelly wallet to go! Love this little cutie so much


Congrats! Can you post pics of the inside? I’m seriously considering this but I wanna know if it’s worth it. Thanks!


----------



## Meta

DDCHA said:


> I love this! May I ask how much this costs? Thanks!





Ethengdurst said:


> Congrats! Can you post pics of the inside? I’m seriously considering this but I wanna know if it’s worth it. Thanks!


There's a thread for the Kelly To Go here that answers both your questions.


----------



## DDCHA

Meta said:


> There's a thread for the Kelly To Go here that answers both your questions.


Thanks Meta!


----------



## hokatie

Just right in time for Valentines! Happy Valentine ladies!


----------



## DrTr

DDCHA said:


> Oh whoops sorry!!


No worries - just wanted you to get the right answer!


----------



## CMilly

Purchased several days ago but I only let myself open it for v-day. My dream K28 black sellier in epsom. I had been open to other leathers but I actually really love epsom for the 28 even though I do not like it for other products.  I also got a new 140 CGSM (picture from the website attached as I have not figured out a good way to photograph it) and a separate black 105cm strap for the k28 not pictured. I am so happy with it.


----------



## Aribb

CMilly said:


> Purchased several days ago but I only let myself open it for v-day. My dream K28 black sellier in epsom. I had been open to other leathers but I actually really love epsom for the 28 even though I do not like it for other products.  I also got a new 140 CGSM (picture from the website attached as I have not figured out a good way to photograph it) and a separate black 105cm strap for the k28 not pictured. I am so happy with it.


So happy you got your K28 bag. It looks beautiful and so does the scarf


----------



## kenix_02

My 35 Gold Togo


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CMilly said:


> Purchased several days ago but I only let myself open it for v-day. My dream K28 black sellier in epsom. I had been open to other leathers but I actually really love epsom for the 28 even though I do not like it for other products.  I also got a new 140 CGSM (picture from the website attached as I have not figured out a good way to photograph it) and a separate black 105cm strap for the k28 not pictured. I am so happy with it.



Milly, love both of your new H items but especially your gorgeous 140cm 

Will you please post a pic of the H scarf tag or send me a PM do we don’t hijack this thread 

Many thanks!


----------



## DrTr

CMilly said:


> Purchased several days ago but I only let myself open it for v-day. My dream K28 black sellier in epsom. I had been open to other leathers but I actually really love epsom for the 28 even though I do not like it for other products.  I also got a new 140 CGSM (picture from the website attached as I have not figured out a good way to photograph it) and a separate black 105cm strap for the k28 not pictured. I am so happy with it.


Gorgeous


----------



## DrTr

kenix_02 said:


> My 35 Gold Togo


What a beauty!!


----------



## AlienaHermes

kenix_02 said:


> My 35 Gold Togo


Sooooo jealous


----------



## hokatie

CMilly said:


> Purchased several days ago but I only let myself open it for v-day. My dream K28 black sellier in epsom. I had been open to other leathers but I actually really love epsom for the 28 even though I do not like it for other products.  I also got a new 140 CGSM (picture from the website attached as I have not figured out a good way to photograph it) and a separate black 105cm strap for the k28 not pictured. I am so happy with it.


Oh...my dream bag . Beautiful!


----------



## Ball

ladybug333 said:


> Just got this Birkin 30 in Vert Cypress  I have been OBSESSING over this color, but based on photos online it was really difficult to gauge what the color actually would look like in person. A lot of photos make this bag look like it has strong blue undertones, so I was thrilled when I pulled it out of the box and discovered its true color! I tried to do the best I could with this photo, but I still feel like this beautiful shade needs to be experienced in person to truly be understood -- it's so beautiful and complex!  And I never understood what people meant when they said that their new bags SMELLED amazing -- haha! The only other B I have is 10 years old in epsom leather and doesn't have a scent. But now I get it -- it smells like a new car!  Thanks for letting me geek out here.
> 
> Oh, and I was debating between this color or solid black. For anyone else who is considering this color, I'm so glad I picked it over black! It's dark enough to be a total neutral (I don't feel like the green undertone is overpowering), but has more complexity and uniqueness than straight black in my opinion.  (Now, that is all to say that I will probably own a black B at some point too haha ).
> 
> View attachment 4664878



Stunning!!  I got my dream bag Birkin 30 in black with gold hardware in Dec last year.  And I am working on my next Quota bag . I love green bags and wasn't sure if I should ask for my next Birkin in Vert Cypress.  Seeing your bag, maybe I should . I saw the Malachite green on posts before but haven't seen it in person.  Think it is a very nice shade of green.  Was told it may be coming back this season.  Anyone know if it's true and if Malachite is lighter shade than Vert Cypress?


----------



## Ball

CMilly said:


> Purchased several days ago but I only let myself open it for v-day. My dream K28 black sellier in epsom. I had been open to other leathers but I actually really love epsom for the 28 even though I do not like it for other products.  I also got a new 140 CGSM (picture from the website attached as I have not figured out a good way to photograph it) and a separate black 105cm strap for the k28 not pictured. I am so happy with it.



Congratulations!!  My dream bag!!  Which I am working with my SA to get.  My friend who has been a longer time Hermes fans told me this is much more difficult to get than a Birkin 30 in black togo with gold hardware.  May I ask how long have you waited for this and how long is your relationship with your SA before he/she offered this to you?  I got my B30 in black with ghw a few months ago and wanted to get this next.


----------



## HKsai

Ball said:


> Stunning!!  I got my dream bag Birkin 30 in black with gold hardware in Dec last year.  And I am working on my next Quota bag . I love green bags and wasn't sure if I should ask for my next Birkin in Vert Cypress.  Seeing your bag, maybe I should . I saw the Malachite green on posts before but haven't seen it in person.  Think it is a very nice shade of green.  Was told it may be coming back this season.  Anyone know if it's true and if Malachite is lighter shade than Vert Cypress?


Malachite will be lighter. Think about malachite to vert cypress as bleu saphir to bleu nuit/bleu indigo.


----------



## CMilly

Ball said:


> Congratulations!!  My dream bag!!  Which I am working with my SA to get.  My friend who has been a longer time Hermes fans told me this is much more difficult to get than a Birkin 30 in black togo with gold hardware.  May I ask how long have you waited for this and how long is your relationship with your SA before he/she offered this to you?  I got my B30 in black with ghw a few months ago and wanted to get this next.


I will PM you. I did not wait as long as I thought I would.


----------



## Ball

HKsai said:


> Malachite will be lighter. Think about malachite to vert cypress as bleu saphir to bleu nuit/bleu indigo.


 
Thank you, HKsai!  I am actually contemplating getting the GP30 in Vert Cypress instead.  This way I can try out that shade of green first before I make a big purchase on a Birkin


----------



## dsrm

Farandole 80 and heart scarf ring


----------



## hokatie

CMilly said:


> I will PM you. I did not wait as long as I thought I would.


Can you please pm me too? I’m currently working with my SA to get my dream bag as well. TIA.


----------



## Hermeaddict

K28 GHW Rouge Casaque! Super suprised to see and get this beauty!


----------



## CMilly

Hermeaddict said:


> K28 GHW Rouge Casaque! Super suprised to see and get this beauty!


Spectacular!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Hermeaddict said:


> K28 GHW Rouge Casaque! Super suprised to see and get this beauty!


Congrats! Lve Rouge Casaque, one of the true reds I thinks.


----------



## HKsai

Hermeaddict said:


> K28 GHW Rouge Casaque! Super suprised to see and get this beauty!


A forever classic!


----------



## ladybug333

Ball said:


> Stunning!!  I got my dream bag Birkin 30 in black with gold hardware in Dec last year.  And I am working on my next Quota bag . I love green bags and wasn't sure if I should ask for my next Birkin in Vert Cypress.  Seeing your bag, maybe I should . I saw the Malachite green on posts before but haven't seen it in person.  Think it is a very nice shade of green.  Was told it may be coming back this season.  Anyone know if it's true and if Malachite is lighter shade than Vert Cypress?


Malachite is significantly lighter. It's also a gorgeous color and one I plan to own one day too.  Since you already have a black birkin, malachite might would more contrast to your collection. However, if you love dark neutrals, I only have good things to say about vert cypress.


----------



## DDCHA

ladybug333 said:


> Malachite is significantly lighter. It's also a gorgeous color and one I plan to own one day too.  Since you already have a black birkin, malachite might would more contrast to your collection. However, if you love dark neutrals, I only have good things to say about vert cypress.



Yes I agree. Malachite is a muted bright
color, but not as neutral as the VC. I have a B30 VC with GHW and wear with literally EVERYTHING , all seasons. It’s all about preference of course. Would love to one day have a malachite in my collection...such a beautiful color!


----------



## madamelizaking

CMilly said:


> Purchased several days ago but I only let myself open it for v-day. My dream K28 black sellier in epsom. I had been open to other leathers but I actually really love epsom for the 28 even though I do not like it for other products.  I also got a new 140 CGSM (picture from the website attached as I have not figured out a good way to photograph it) and a separate black 105cm strap for the k28 not pictured. I am so happy with it.


I’m the same. I was completely against epsom until I was offered my K28 rose extreme. I have zero hesitation using my bag and don’t have the stress I do when carrying my kelly in craie clemence and birkin in barenia Faubourg. I hope to be lucky and get this exact bag that you just got. Congrats and happy Valentines.


----------



## Hermeaddict

CMilly said:


> Spectacular!


Thank you CMilly!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Ethengdurst said:


> Congrats! Lve Rouge Casaque, one of the true reds I thinks.


Thank you Ethengdurst! I agree!


----------



## Hermeaddict

HKsai said:


> A forever classic!


Thank you HKsai!


----------



## Ball

ladybug333 said:


> Malachite is significantly lighter. It's also a gorgeous color and one I plan to own one day too.  Since you already have a black birkin, malachite might would more contrast to your collection. However, if you love dark neutrals, I only have good things to say about vert cypress.



I love both colors!  But I am not sure if I have a choice though as Malachite may not be coming back . I like bleu unit, too.  Very pretty as well.


----------



## tlamdang08

Rose Azalea Pm


----------



## rcheuk

Noir picotin18
Rose lipstick bearn wallet


----------



## Orangefanatic

Kelly ado 22 in etoupe GHW


----------



## af068

Orangefanatic said:


> Kelly ado 22 in etoupe GHW



I absolutely love this Kelly Ado in étoupe! Have fun with your new little buddy.


----------



## Orangefanatic

af068 said:


> I absolutely love this Kelly Ado in étoupe! Have fun with your new little buddy.


Thank you !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Orangefanatic said:


> Kelly ado 22 in etoupe GHW


Wow the gold just glowsssss on etoupe! So pretty hun!


----------



## auntynat

A little pop of colour for the entrance hall, the colours made me smile!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose Azalea Pm


twinning and winning  Soooooooo pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermeaddict said:


> K28 GHW Rouge Casaque! Super suprised to see and get this beauty!


*PERFECTION *


----------



## Manon07

Finally got a mini Kelly. Vert Titien w/ palladium hardware.


----------



## Rhl2987

Manon07 said:


> Finally got a mini Kelly. Vert Titien w/ palladium hardware.


This is perfection. Congrats!


----------



## atelierforward

Manon07 said:


> Finally got a mini Kelly. Vert Titien w/ palladium hardware.


Oh wow. This green is stunning. Big congrats on this little beauty!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow the gold just glowsssss on etoupe! So pretty hun!


Thank you dear!


----------



## Phiona88

Manon07 said:


> Finally got a mini Kelly. Vert Titien w/ palladium hardware.



Gorgeous lil bag! I love it!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Manon07 said:


> Finally got a mini Kelly. Vert Titien w/ palladium hardware.


Stunning! Congratulations


----------



## fawnhagh

Manon07 said:


> Finally got a mini Kelly. Vert Titien w/ palladium hardware.


Congrats!! Is this one of the verso mini Kelly?


----------



## psoucsd

Picotin GM Gold Clemence Leather with Gold Hardware and Orange bag charm


----------



## Hermeaddict

Manon07 said:


> Finally got a mini Kelly. Vert Titien w/ palladium hardware.


Absolutely elegant! Congrats!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Israeli_Flava said:


> *PERFECTION *


Thank you Israeli_Flava!


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> twinning and winning  Soooooooo pink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah one more step closer to the so Pink ....


----------



## tlamdang08

Manon07 said:


> Finally got a mini Kelly. Vert Titien w/ palladium hardware.


Oh Wow.... it is ... wow I love this color so much . Thank for sharing. And Congratulations!!!


----------



## Poohbeary

K25 Vert Vertigo swift GHW, got it two weeks ago just a day before our trip to Milan, opened it on Valentine’s Day and so in love with it


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Just opened this GP 30 in Vert Amande! I am really loving this color!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Poohbeary said:


> K25 Vert Vertigo swift GHW, got it two weeks ago just a day before our trip to Milan, opened it on Valentine’s Day and so in love with it


Gorgeous bag! What a great shade of green! Congrats!


----------



## Manon07

fawnhagh said:


> Congrats!! Is this one of the verso mini Kelly?


it is! blue atoll interior. Are they making them in verson now?


----------



## momoc

Manon07 said:


> it is! blue atoll interior. Are they making them in verson now?



yes, started with FW19 collection (6 possible combos)
and I believe more for SS20


----------



## Purseloco

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Just opened this GP 30 in Vert Amande! I am really loving this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667472


Love the color!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Got my very first pair of Hermes sneakers today. Very comfy.


----------



## designerdiva40

SO which took 15 months, K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior.

love her but didn’t love paying for her


----------



## DrTr

What a bright beauty!! Love it


----------



## acrowcounted

designerdiva40 said:


> SO which took 15 months, K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior.
> 
> love her but didn’t love paying for her


She’s beautiful! And worth every penny!! Congrats.


----------



## crisbac

designerdiva40 said:


> SO which took 15 months, K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior.
> 
> love her but didn’t love paying for her


It's fabulous!  Huge congrats, dear designerdiva40!


----------



## lcnyc123

My first Kelly! Rose extreme K32 retourne.


----------



## BirkinLover77

designerdiva40 said:


> SO which took 15 months, K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior.
> 
> love her but didn’t love paying for her


Beautiful combination! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

lcnyc123 said:


> My first Kelly! Rose extreme K32 retourne.


Amazing color! Congrats


----------



## heifer

picked up this beauty today: Birkin 25 Togo SHW Vert Amande. 
Second one this year, seems like its a good year!


----------



## Nerja

designerdiva40 said:


> SO which took 15 months, K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior.
> 
> love her but didn’t love paying for her


Dear @designerdiva40 , this is an awesome SO combo!   Congratulations and enjoy your new red beauty!


----------



## iamthecutest

Trocadero mules in Rouge Tibetan and Avantage sneakers


----------



## ILQA

B35 Barenia Faubourg
I love the way it smells


----------



## Birkinitis

ILQA said:


> B35 Barenia Faubourg
> I love the way it smells
> View attachment 4668680


Isn't it just the greatest! Congrats to you, you are not only going to love the way it smells, you are going to love the way it ages and how it responds to water. Be sure to read all the info and post your BF on the thread dedicated to this exquisite leather.


----------



## ILQA

Birkinitis said:


> Isn't it just the greatest! Congrats to you, you are not only going to love the way it smells, you are going to love the way it ages and how it responds to water. Be sure to read all the info and post your BF on the thread dedicated to this exquisite leather.



Oh thank you very much Birkinitis ! 
I didn’t know there was a dedicated thread ! And thank you for the care info !


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> Rose Azalea Pm


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Just small haul, two hinged bracelets and a verso calvi.


----------



## lcnyc123

Is the calvi vert Amande? Such a gorgeous color! I have the same calvi...



Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4668786
> View attachment 4668787
> View attachment 4668788
> 
> Just small haul, two hinged bracelets and a verso calvi.


----------



## momasaurus

heifer said:


> picked up this beauty today: Birkin 25 Togo SHW Vert Amande.
> Second one this year, seems like its a good year!



Loooooove this color!!! Congrats!


----------



## Ethengdurst

lcnyc123 said:


> Is the calvi vert Amande? Such a gorgeous color! I have the same calvi...


Yes it is! Isn’t the color lovely?


----------



## nymeria

ILQA said:


> B35 Barenia Faubourg
> I love the way it smells
> View attachment 4668680


Congrats!! Not only is this a gorgeous bag, but you will adore the way it ages and changes only for the better. Enjoy!!


----------



## renet

Birkinitis said:


> Isn't it just the greatest! Congrats to you, you are not only going to love the way it smells, you are going to love the way it ages and how it responds to water. Be sure to read all the info and post your BF on the thread dedicated to this exquisite leather.


I cannot help agreeing with you, dear Birkinitis! [emoji3590]


----------



## renet

ILQA said:


> B35 Barenia Faubourg
> I love the way it smells
> View attachment 4668680



Congrats, dear ILQA!  [emoji3590]


----------



## sf_newyorker

The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.



A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.



A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...






It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.


----------



## tlamdang08

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154


Beautiful, congratulations!!!


----------



## corgimom11

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154



love it!!! this is the exact bag that I have at the top of my wish list. If my SA is on this forum this is the one I want!!!!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## momoc

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154




Perfection!! Congrats totally on my wishlist too
So what did the tough critic say?


----------



## Yoshi1296

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154



Congrats!!


----------



## msscf

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154



Nice! Is this the meat packing store in NY? I think I recognize the table...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ladybug333 said:


> Just got this Birkin 30 in Vert Cypress  I have been OBSESSING over this color, but based on photos online it was really difficult to gauge what the color actually would look like in person. A lot of photos make this bag look like it has strong blue undertones, so I was thrilled when I pulled it out of the box and discovered its true color! I tried to do the best I could with this photo, but I still feel like this beautiful shade needs to be experienced in person to truly be understood -- it's so beautiful and complex!  And I never understood what people meant when they said that their new bags SMELLED amazing -- haha! The only other B I have is 10 years old in epsom leather and doesn't have a scent. But now I get it -- it smells like a new car!  Thanks for letting me geek out here.
> 
> Oh, and I was debating between this color or solid black. For anyone else who is considering this color, I'm so glad I picked it over black! It's dark enough to be a total neutral (I don't feel like the green undertone is overpowering), but has more complexity and uniqueness than straight black in my opinion.  (Now, that is all to say that I will probably own a black B at some point too haha ).
> 
> View attachment 4664878


Congrats !! I LOVE Vert Cypress and have a GP and K28.  It is dark enough but not as boring as black.  It makes me fall in love with green again.


----------



## baggirl1986

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154


love it!


----------



## baggirl1986

Poohbeary said:


> K25 Vert Vertigo swift GHW, got it two weeks ago just a day before our trip to Milan, opened it on Valentine’s Day and so in love with it


beauty!!!


----------



## DrTr

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154


Love your bag, your post and your critic!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154


I am so thrilled for you!! That is just the perfect bag forever  The PHW makes it so modern, clean and chic.
(A word of warning- my "toughest critics" ( and I DO adore them) feel that an H bag is the only real chew toy worth pursuing!)
Enjoy her forever ( and post a great mod shot please!- we all want to enjoy her)


----------



## hers4eva

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154




I am so happy for you @sf_newyorker
She  is a beauty 
I am sure your sweet kitty just purred away in love  and wanted to slip inside your new Kelly bag and take her most comfy nap ever 

Enjoy your newest baby!


----------



## crisbac

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154


I'm so happy for you too, dear sf_newyorker!!  Your Kelly is perfection!! 
Huge congratulations!!  Can't wait for more pics and your critic's opinion!!


----------



## funkydiva6

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154




Does H provide the plain white shopping bags?! Or is that something you had the foresight to bring yourself? I always feel awkward with the huge glaring orange bag, so would actually prefer something white and plain!


----------



## hers4eva

funkydiva6 said:


> Does H provide the plain white shopping bags?! Or is that something you had the foresight to bring yourself? I always feel awkward with the huge glaring orange bag, so would actually prefer something white and plain!




If I am remembering correctly, my SA put my Bolide which was in her box then in an orange bag, then the orange bag inside a bigger white bag.
It was raining that day.


----------



## momoc

funkydiva6 said:


> Does H provide the plain white shopping bags?! Or is that something you had the foresight to bring yourself? I always feel awkward with the huge glaring orange bag, so would actually prefer something white and plain!



Yes H does provide plain white bags - they even have different sizes 
I always ask for one and now my SA does it without me asking haha. Apparently very popular service where I am! Once they even ran out of the smaller sized ones and had to give me the big one for a small purchase. Just ask your SA next time!


----------



## skybluesky

funkydiva6 said:


> Does H provide the plain white shopping bags?! Or is that something you had the foresight to bring yourself? I always feel awkward with the huge glaring orange bag, so would actually prefer something white and plain!


It might depend on your country, but I'm in the US and I'll always ask for either just a white bag or a white bag to go over the orange bag.  I'm just paranoid and like to stay vigilant.


----------



## funkydiva6

hers4eva said:


> If I am remembering correctly, my SA put my Bolide which was in her box then in an orange bag, then the orange bag inside a bigger white bag.
> It was raining that day.





momoc said:


> Yes H does provide plain white bags - they even have different sizes
> I always ask for one and now my SA does it without me asking haha. Apparently very popular service where I am! Once they even ran out of the smaller sized ones and had to give me the big one for a small purchase. Just ask your SA next time!





skybluesky said:


> It might depend on your country, but I'm in the US and I'll always ask for either just a white bag or a white bag to go over the orange bag.  I'm just paranoid and like to stay vigilant.



Thanks for all the confirmation! I'm in NYC - for my latest GP purchase last week, I went out of the way to go back home so that I didn't have what felt like the orange bullseye on me... I actually asked if I can leave the purchase in the store, and pick it up at the end of the day on the way home. Apparently, since I already paid, they wouldn't keep the package. BUT if I hadn't already paid, they would be able to keep it on "hold" for me. Wanted to share just in case anyone else needs the info for their latest Hermes purchase!


----------



## BagLady164

funkydiva6 said:


> Thanks for all the confirmation! I'm in NYC - for my latest GP purchase last week, I went out of the way to go back home so that I didn't have what felt like the orange bullseye on me... I actually asked if I can leave the purchase in the store, and pick it up at the end of the day on the way home. Apparently, since I already paid, they wouldn't keep the package. BUT if I hadn't already paid, they would be able to keep it on "hold" for me. Wanted to share just in case anyone else needs the info for their latest Hermes purchase!


That’s because once the boutique no longer owns something, i.e., they sold it to a customer, it is no longer covered by their insurance carrier.


----------



## BagLady164

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154


I just got the same one this week.  Bleu Nuit really is one of H’s very best blues.


----------



## Nerja

BagLady164 said:


> I just got the same one this week.  Bleu Nuit really is one of H’s very best blues.


Too true that!  I LOOOVE my bleu nuit !


----------



## SakuraiK

Thank you for all lovely comments, I carried her home after seeing in person. Presenting Kelly cut in Rose d’été, swift and PHW.
It’s not as light as rose Sakura but lighter than rose azalee. In swift, the color is true pink instead of showing some coral undertone on Epsom or evercolor. Love it, it’s a belated V day gift to myself ^ ^


----------



## cielo70

k28 etoupe+twilly


----------



## pixiesparkle

SakuraiK said:


> Thank you for all lovely comments, I carried her home after seeing in person. Presenting Kelly cut in Rose d’été, swift and PHW.
> It’s not as light as rose Sakura but lighter than rose azalee. In swift, the color is true pink instead of showing some coral undertone on Epsom or evercolor. Love it, it’s a belated V day gift to myself ^ ^


Congrats! Gorgeous pink and your twilly matches her so well. Is it Astrologie a pois?


----------



## SakuraiK

pixiesparkle said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous pink and your twilly matches her so well. Is it Astrologie a pois?



thank you. Yes the twilly is astrologie a pois. Was playing twilly with SA and we both think this one is perfect. SA tied it just like a Minnie Mouse ^ ^.. Attached is side by side comparison with rose azalée in Epsom. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Mali_

SakuraiK said:


> thank you. Yes the twilly is astrologie a pois. Was playing twilly with SA and we both think this one is perfect. SA tied it just like a Minnie Mouse ^ ^.. Attached is side by side comparison with rose azalée in Epsom. Thank you for letting me share.


These pinks are so pretty


----------



## Mali_

cielo70 said:


> k28 etoupe+twilly
> 
> View attachment 4670096
> View attachment 4670096
> View attachment 4670096


Perfect match. So lovely.


----------



## Ball

momoc said:


> Yes H does provide plain white bags - they even have different sizes
> I always ask for one and now my SA does it without me asking haha. Apparently very popular service where I am! Once they even ran out of the smaller sized ones and had to give me the big one for a small purchase. Just ask your SA next time!



So funny you mentioned your SA knowing your routine.  For a few times, I asked my SA to put the oranges boxes I purchased in my foldable duffle bag to stay low key.  She now always asks if I have brought my own "shopping bag" with me


----------



## myskinnyaunt

Not the best picture but a Herbag  and a jungle love twilly.
I've a couple more items but have not photographed them! lol.


----------



## myskinnyaunt

Ok here goes my rose dragee clic H in GHW, and my other twilly


----------



## cynicsaturn

SakuraiK said:


> thank you. Yes the twilly is astrologie a pois. Was playing twilly with SA and we both think this one is perfect. SA tied it just like a Minnie Mouse ^ ^.. Attached is side by side comparison with rose azalée in Epsom. Thank you for letting me share.


This is gorgeous!!! Perfect match with your compact wallet


----------



## SakuraiK

Mali_ said:


> These pinks are so pretty





cynicsaturn said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Perfect match with your compact wallet



Thank you. So happy on looking them ^^



Ball said:


> I was told also that they are very difficult to come by so even though I am not a purple person, when I was offered a KP in anemone last Dec, I quickly grabbed it.



Congrats on anemone KP,  sounds lovely~~


----------



## hers4eva

myskinnyaunt said:


> Not the best picture but a Herbag  and a jungle love twilly.
> I've a couple more items but have not photographed them! lol.





How special is your twilly with many wonderful colors


----------



## momoc

Ball said:


> So funny you mentioned your SA knowing your routine.  For a few times, I asked my SA to put the oranges boxes I purchased in my foldable duffle bag to stay low key.  She now always asks if I have brought my own "shopping bag" with me




I totally should try doing that too! I have one of those packable totes that I will try bringing with me next time I go. Thanks for the idea 
It’s great when your SA understands and remembers!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Thanks to all for the likes and kind words. 

The bag was put to work almost immediately to keep me company as my work week continues to be back breaking.


If you look closely, the critic (who remains indifferent to the bag because my affections and attention have recently been misdirected to “it” rather than to the critic) left a faint orangie/white calling card. And speaking of white - yes, I opt for white shopping bags on most of my purchases, and sometimes even leave box-less, much to the amusement and chagrin of my SA (they like the presentation of the carefully beribboned box in a crisp orange bag). My SA will have her opportunity again to present when I pick up some additional scarves next week!

Thanks for letting me ramble and get slightly off-topic!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> Thanks to all for the likes and kind words.
> 
> The bag was put to work almost immediately to keep me company as my work week continues to be back breaking.
> View attachment 4670571
> 
> If you look closely, the critic (who remains indifferent to the bag because my affections and attention have recently been misdirected to “it” rather than to the critic) left a faint orangie/white calling card. And speaking of white - yes, I opt for white shopping bags on most of my purchases, and sometimes even leave box-less, much to the amusement and chagrin of my SA (they like the presentation of the carefully beribboned box in a crisp orange bag). My SA will have her opportunity again to present when I pick up some additional scarves next week!
> 
> Thanks for letting me ramble and get slightly off-topic!


That's how you know it is the perfect bag- you immediately can't wait to use it and it becomes part of your everyday routine ( and love the twilly btw)


----------



## Ball

momoc said:


> I totally should try doing that too! I have one of those packable totes that I will try bringing with me next time I go. Thanks for the idea
> It’s great when your SA understands and remembers!



Lol


----------



## dsrm

TPM in felt and leather


----------



## Dextersmom

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154


Stunning Kelly!!  Gorgeous kitty!  Congrats.


----------



## abg12

Got a few things last night


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Love everything you got. 

They still have the so black rodeo? I can’t even get my hands on one. 




abg12 said:


> Got a few things last night
> View attachment 4671745
> View attachment 4671746


----------



## sf_newyorker

msscf said:


> Nice! Is this the meat packing store in NY? I think I recognize the table...


Yes - good eyes! It’s become my home store (too close to work, open until 7pm and an SA who better be my SA until we’re both on walkers). I switched from Madison last summer.


----------



## DrTr

My 2 fabulous double sided C’est la fete  even have my matching Zoya nail polish in pale grey that matches both scarves


----------



## westcoastgal

sf_newyorker said:


> The quiet and safe beginnings of my newest.
> View attachment 4669119
> 
> 
> A bleu nuit K28 togo retourne w/phw.
> View attachment 4669134
> 
> 
> A Trader Joe’s layover and crowded 6 train ride home later...
> View attachment 4669152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4669153
> 
> 
> It finally arrives home to meet its toughest critic.
> View attachment 4669154


I love your bag! Very entertaining post.


----------



## charlottawill

funkydiva6 said:


> Does H provide the plain white shopping bags?! Or is that something you had the foresight to bring yourself? I always feel awkward with the huge glaring orange bag, so would actually prefer something white and plain!



Likewise. I bought an LV handbag while visiting my daughter and had to carry it home on the plane in an orange LV bag. I got judgmental looks from a TSA agent, a woman my age, while going through security. She made some comment about it and I lied, saying it was a Mother's Day gift from my daughter. That seemed to placate her. That's why I now always travel with a folding Longchamp tote. They are perfect for discreetly transporting expensive souvenirs. 

And when I bought a Cartier watch from a local jeweler they actually asked if I wanted a plain white bag instead of their logo bag. I was walking home through the city and was glad to have a unmarked bag.


----------



## BagLady164

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Love everything you got.
> 
> They still have the so black rodeo? I can’t even get my hands on one.


They do.  I saw two shown last weekend.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I finally found my favorite Chou chou ponytail,  and animapolis maxi twilly, and orange jungle love love twilly.


----------



## tlamdang08

... I don't need a watch, but fall  in love with this beauty..., have to bring it home with me.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## westcoastgal

SakuraiK said:


> Thank you for all lovely comments, I carried her home after seeing in person. Presenting Kelly cut in Rose d’été, swift and PHW.
> It’s not as light as rose Sakura but lighter than rose azalee. In swift, the color is true pink instead of showing some coral undertone on Epsom or evercolor. Love it, it’s a belated V day gift to myself ^ ^


It’s gorgeous! Good choice. Never too old for pink. You’ll be rocking this for the next 50 years.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I finally found my favorite Chou chou ponytail,  and animapolis maxi twilly, and orange jungle love love twilly.


ok. now you did it!  your fault!
need that chou chou! r u in USA? have the code?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Just a few pieces to add...
My Love for JL Love Love keeps growing... first the black, now the light pink!
Also rose confetti is back and I had to jump on this compact wallet since i have needed one for too long for my mini bags... finally found one i love inside and out!!!


----------



## auntynat

You are seeing this a lot but I had to share, this is beautiful irl I love the jungle love (and I’m not a twilly person..)


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a few pieces to add...
> My Love for JL Love Love keeps growing... first the black, now the light pink!
> Also rose confetti is back and I had to jump on this compact wallet since i have needed one for too long for my mini bags... finally found one i love inside and out!!!


Love them!  I was just saying "Hm... her avatar is new... with a different JLL twilly.." and then you post this! So funny! Its a perfect match for that bag- gorgeous. And thanks for the shot of the wallet- although I've been using only calvis, this may answer some questions/options for me. Great inside AND out!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nymeria said:


> Love them!  I was just saying "Hm... her avatar is new... with a different JLL twilly.." and then you post this! So funny! Its a perfect match for that bag- gorgeous. And thanks for the shot of the wallet- although I've been using only calvis, this may answer some questions/options for me. Great inside AND out!


Thank u dear!
And yes, the wallet is a fabulous option! The price point is quite palatable too!  It eliminates the need for (one or multiple) calvis but I'll keep my one calvi as I love Rose Lipstick chevre too much to part with her hahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

auntynat said:


> You are seeing this a lot but I had to share, this is beautiful irl I love the jungle love (and I’m not a twilly person..)


Great choice


----------



## DrTr

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a few pieces to add...
> My Love for JL Love Love keeps growing... first the black, now the light pink!
> Also rose confetti is back and I had to jump on this compact wallet since i have needed one for too long for my mini bags... finally found one i love inside and out!!!


As ALWAYS girl you rock the color!!  Love your new etain beauty and your twillies and your slg’s!!  For us pink and purple lovers this is a good time to be around!


----------



## westcoastgal

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just a few pieces to add...
> My Love for JL Love Love keeps growing... first the black, now the light pink!
> Also rose confetti is back and I had to jump on this compact wallet since i have needed one for too long for my mini bags... finally found one i love inside and out!!!


Really pretty purchases! I think I need that wallet!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

westcoastgal said:


> Really pretty purchases! I think I need that wallet!


I highly recommend this size for smaller bags. It really holds a ton and it fits perfectly in mini bags. Here she is with my super tiny nano speedy


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Israeli_Flava said:


> ok. now you did it!  your fault!
> need that chou chou! r u in USA? have the code?


Yes! Here in Vegas! I'll check my receipt when I get home and dm you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Yes! Here in Vegas! I'll check my receipt when I get home and dm you!


Oh yay! Thx babe!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Israeli_Flava said:


> I highly recommend this size for smaller bags. It really holds a ton and it fits perfectly in mini bags. Here she is with my super tiny nano speedy


We twin in a lot of ways from this nano, to rc silk n compact to bracelets to twillys. Lol


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Israeli_Flava said:


> ok. now you did it!  your fault!
> need that chou chou! r u in USA? have the code?


 
I saw that CW in Chicago like two weeks ago. Very cute!


----------



## 2zira

My first B!    B30 Blue Nuit and i love ❤️ her


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsMBunboxing said:


> We twin in a lot of ways from this nano, to rc silk n compact to bracelets to twillys. Lol


Yes I noticed we are twinning and winning A LOT!!! 
In fact I used to shop in LV (Bellagio) then my SA retired hahahaha
xo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I saw that CW in Chicago like two weeks ago. Very cute!


I love this design and have long hair so I'm such a sucker for the scrunchy hahahah
BTW OMGGGGG dying over your PO hun! CONGRATS!!!!!! 
I am waiting on a twillaine that has that red in it and so I asked for your twin K but w/GHW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrTr

2zira said:


> My first B!    B30 Blue Nuit and i love ❤️ her


Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations on your lovely first Birkin


----------



## nymeria

2zira said:


> My first B!    B30 Blue Nuit and i love ❤️ her


Gorgeous!! Congrats and enjoy her!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Something nice arrived on Monday. Another shawl in my favorite design.


----------



## BBINX

2zira said:


> My first B!    B30 Blue Nuit and i love ❤️ her


I’ve been eyeing a B30 in Blue Nuit! I like the twilly


----------



## lcnyc123

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something nice arrived on Monday. Another shawl in my favorite design.


Super cute shawl! What is the design called?


----------



## manomi

Sooo excited to get my first birkin 30 in gold color ( I have a 35 in black color).Its swift leather. I bought it from coco_approved on insta and can't recommend her enough.. Really good price, excellent communication and super fast shipping! I got it authenticated from bababebi as soon as I received it and all seems good


----------



## leuleu

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something nice arrived on Monday. Another shawl in my favorite design.


Please, would you do a mod shot of it ?


----------



## OKComputer

funkydiva6 said:


> Does H provide the plain white shopping bags?! Or is that something you had the foresight to bring yourself? I always feel awkward with the huge glaring orange bag, so would actually prefer something white and plain!


Yes they do! My SA always asks me if I want the orange bag or a plain white one, I always pick the plain white one.


----------



## bisousx

Jige Elan 29 in Magnolia


----------



## cali_to_ny

bisousx said:


> Jige Elan 29 in Magnolia
> 
> View attachment 4675187


Stunning!!!


----------



## Lejic

bisousx said:


> Jige Elan 29 in Magnolia
> 
> View attachment 4675187


Oh that’s so prettttyyyyy!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Another rouge de couer for me but in mini evelyne! And a rodeo in vert criquet color, and a black silk n compact wallet!


----------



## loh

bisousx said:


> Jige Elan 29 in Magnolia
> 
> View attachment 4675187



Love this!  I was thinking of getting a Jige but was on the fence since I've not really been a clutch person.  But your picture may help sway me to take the plunge!


----------



## corgimom11

My first offer and first anniversary gift  K25 Epsom Sellier Gold  with my new jungle love love twilly! Got a few other goodies as well, including custom ordering my first H cape cod watch.


----------



## momoc

corgimom11 said:


> My first offer and first anniversary gift  K25 Epsom Sellier Gold  with my new jungle love love twilly! Got a few other goodies as well, including custom ordering my first H cape cod watch.
> 
> View attachment 4675265




How was the custom watch experience? My SA asked if I’d like to go but I’m not sure I need an H watch! Feel free to PM me if you feel like it’s long to post here and we go off topic.

And congrats on the beautiful K!


----------



## Rhl2987

momoc said:


> How was the custom watch experience? My SA asked if I’d like to go but I’m not sure I need an H watch! Feel free to PM me if you feel like it’s long to post here and we go off topic.
> 
> And congrats on the beautiful K!


I’ll PM you! I got to experience this yesterday. It’s very cool.


----------



## iamyumi

Bearn mini in Rose Confetti. I already own one in black but can’t resist such a pretty pink!


----------



## xxDxx

Avalon Blanket, Oran Sandals, Pégase Pop Gavroche and Bleu Brume Bastia


And took a comparison pic with my new B30 Etain RGHW, B35 Gris Mouette PHW and K28 Gris Asphalte GHW (all in Togo)


----------



## rk4265

Finally picked her up. Almost 14 month wait but worth it!!! Mini k noir epsom ghw


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vintage CDC in Vert Fonce Croc


----------



## Summerof89

xxDxx said:


> Avalon Blanket, Oran Sandals, Pégase Pop Gavroche and Bleu Brume Bastia
> View attachment 4675578
> 
> And took a comparison pic with my new B30 Etain RGHW, B35 Gris Mouette PHW and K28 Gris Asphalte GHW (all in Togo)
> View attachment 4675570


That GA almost looks like etoupe here, what a beautiful collection


----------



## xxDxx

Summerof89 said:


> That GA almost looks like etoupe here, what a beautiful collection


Yes- for me it’s not really a grey color. It leans more towards brown like a lighter Etoupe with grey undertones.


----------



## hokatie

My first Picotin in rose extreme .


----------



## skybluesky

hokatie said:


> My first Picotin in rose extreme .


Beautiful, congrats!  Is that an 18 or 22?


----------



## skybluesky

iamyumi said:


> Bearn mini in Rose Confetti. I already own one in black but can’t resist such a pretty pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675461


That is so gorgeous!  I've been waiting for one, they must be starting to trickle into the stores.


----------



## hokatie

skybluesky said:


> Beautiful, congrats!  Is that an 18 or 22?


Thank you! It’s 22.


----------



## Rhl2987

xxDxx said:


> Avalon Blanket, Oran Sandals, Pégase Pop Gavroche and Bleu Brume Bastia
> View attachment 4675578
> 
> And took a comparison pic with my new B30 Etain RGHW, B35 Gris Mouette PHW and K28 Gris Asphalte GHW (all in Togo)
> View attachment 4675570


Lovely grey collection, dear!!


----------



## Rhl2987

skybluesky said:


> That is so gorgeous!  I've been waiting for one, they must be starting to trickle into the stores.


Keep your eye out. My store had no deliveries for so long and then they got raisin and mauve sylvestre in the same shipment and I *had* to get both!


----------



## londongal2009

chkpfbeliever said:


> Something nice arrived on Monday. Another shawl in my favorite design.


Is it possible to know the name of the design please? It looks beautiful!


----------



## TeeCee77

Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


----------



## Sakura198427

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


The Dior hounds tooth twilly adds a very nice touch of pattern to the anemone.  Now I want one too, lol


----------



## More bags

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


It’s beautiful- congratulations!


----------



## hers4eva

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!




Gorgeous bag 

And such a fabulous attractive black and white twilly


----------



## Ethengdurst

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


Happy bday and congrats on your beauty!


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


She is a gorgeous lady! Happy Birthday, hon!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


HappyBirthday for sure!  Anemone Swift is TDF!


----------



## TeeCee77

Thank you all so much! Best birthday ever!


----------



## sf_newyorker

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


Congrats - such a scrumptious bag. Happy birthday!


----------



## marzipanchen

Love Of My Life said:


> Vintage CDC in Vert Fonce Croc


That sounds exquisite @Love Of My Life - would you share a mod shot?


----------



## skybluesky

Rhl2987 said:


> Keep your eye out. My store had no deliveries for so long and then they got raisin and mauve sylvestre in the same shipment and I *had* to get both!


Thank you! I'll have to stay strong and just get one that I really love!  I already have a lot of SLGs.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!



Happy Birthday!!     Enjoy your gorgeous new Kelly!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

DrTr said:


> My 2 fabulous double sided C’est la fete  even have my matching Zoya nail polish in pale grey that matches both scarves


OMG!!!! In LOVEwith this scarf..I'm going to ask at my H store near work tomorrow if they have it..I'm obsessed.


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


Delilah is absolutely stunning! I love her name and her houndstooth silk!!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


Well hello gorgeous!! 
CONGRATS!!


----------



## nymeria

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


Happy birthday! What a perfect way to celebrate- she's gorgeous!


----------



## Nerja

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


Beautiful!  Enjoy in the best of health, and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Delilah is absolutely stunning! I love her name and her houndstooth silk!!!


The best name! Thank you for that!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Happy Birthday!!     Enjoy your gorgeous new Kelly!!


Thank you!! 


Hermeaddict said:


> Well hello gorgeous!!
> CONGRATS!!





noegirl said:


> Delilah is stunning! I love her name and her houndstooth silk!!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Nerja said:


> Beautiful!  Enjoy in the best of health, and Happy Birthday!!


Thank you so much!!


nymeria said:


> Happy birthday! What a perfect way to celebrate- she's gorgeous!


I’m so in love, thank you!!


----------



## abg12

I figured I would regret not getting the orange bag charm if they stopped producing it


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


Yay for you!!  I know you’ve been eagerly awaiting her - now we are anemone sisters!  She is absolutely perfect


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> Yay for you!!  I know you’ve been eagerly awaiting her - now we are anemone sisters!  She is absolutely perfect


Thank you so much! Your bag really inspired me to get after my HG and I’m so lucky to have her. Such stunning bags!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Here is my contribution to the anemone wave!


----------



## TeeCee77

Hermeaddict said:


> Here is my contribution to the anemone wave!


Omg she is perfect!!! Congrats! So stunning!


----------



## Hermeaddict

TeeCee77 said:


> Omg she is perfect!!! Congrats! So stunning!


Thank you TeeCee77!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Hermeaddict said:


> Here is my contribution to the anemone wave!


This is


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you so much! Your bag really inspired me to get after my HG and I’m so lucky to have her. Such stunning bags!


Good for you - if we don’t get while available, it may never happen!  Hope you are enjoying her, I love swift leather. Mine is next to me on the couch while I do paperwork for work


----------



## DrTr

Hermeaddict said:


> Here is my contribution to the anemone wave!


Oh my dog!  Utterly beautiful!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Rodeo PM in So Black and two more Jungle Love twilly. I'm so excited!


----------



## izzyParis

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> Good for you - if we don’t get while available, it may never happen!  Hope you are enjoying her, I love swift leather. Mine is next to me on the couch while I do paperwork for work


Awe love this! Yes, so so so glad I got my hands on one!


----------



## Hillychristie

Finally got a cdc and didn't think I'll buy a nano scarf until I saw this one


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

TeeCee77 said:


> Meet Delilah, my HG!!! I did not know it was possible to love a bag this much, but I am SOOO in love. K25 Anemone Swift phw. Happy Birthday to me hehe!!  I had two bags on my wish list. One down, one to go!


Congratulations, so beautiful!


----------



## GoldFish8

Piling on to the anemone reveals 
B25 Anemone Swift GHW 

I seriously lucked out with this beauty! Was not expecting to buy a bag, haven’t even requested anything for this semester. But when I asked about anemone, the Sa offered me a few different options and I almost passed out. This bag was too gorgeous to pass up! If anyone out there has anemone on their list, I suggest you bug your SA about it! There seems to be a lot of anemone out there right now, and I think sales have been slowing down due to current climate. At least that is what it feels like.


----------



## Nerja

My little haul:  Carnets d’Equateur tarte plate, Clic H Panoplie Equestre, and Etriers remix scarf. The tarte plate is currently in use for my rustic apple tarte today!    I’m enjoying all of my purchases!


----------



## Ethengdurst

GoldFish8 said:


> Piling on to the anemone reveals
> B25 Anemone Swift GHW
> 
> I seriously lucked out with this beauty! Was not expecting to buy a bag, haven’t even requested anything for this semester. But when I asked about anemone, the Sa offered me a few different options and I almost passed out. This bag was too gorgeous to pass up! If anyone out there has anemone on their list, I suggest you bug your SA about it! There seems to be a lot of anemone out there right now, and I think sales have been slowing down due to current climate. At least that is what it feels like.


Congrats! That’s what I did with my SA, kept nagging her about anemone. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Rhl2987

Nerja said:


> View attachment 4678353
> View attachment 4678354
> View attachment 4678355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little haul:  Carnets d’Equateur tarte plate, Clic H Panoplie Equestre, and Etriers remix scarf. The tarte plate is currently in use for my rustic apple tarte today!    I’m enjoying all of my purchases!


Love your bracelet!


----------



## Nerja

Rhl2987 said:


> Love your bracelet!


@Rhl2987 thank you very much   The color is Pink Delirium (a very cool name I think, lol)


----------



## TeeCee77

GoldFish8 said:


> Piling on to the anemone reveals
> B25 Anemone Swift GHW
> 
> I seriously lucked out with this beauty! Was not expecting to buy a bag, haven’t even requested anything for this semester. But when I asked about anemone, the Sa offered me a few different options and I almost passed out. This bag was too gorgeous to pass up! If anyone out there has anemone on their list, I suggest you bug your SA about it! There seems to be a lot of anemone out there right now, and I think sales have been slowing down due to current climate. At least that is what it feels like.


Congratulations! Such a stunner!!!


----------



## pchels

I caved and bought the K32 today


----------



## Poohbeary

Kelly Cut Porosus Croc Bleu Marine GHW.
I just can’t resist its charm and elegance


----------



## tlamdang08

Noir Epsom silk’n wallet
Double side silk scarves 90


----------



## tlamdang08

Poohbeary said:


> Kelly Cut Porosus Croc Bleu Marine GHW.
> I just can’t resist its charm and elegance


Wow, your  Kelly cut


----------



## pillsandpurses

Had to bring home my first exotic piece before the ban in California becomes official!


----------



## DrTr

GoldFish8 said:


> Piling on to the anemone reveals
> B25 Anemone Swift GHW
> 
> I seriously lucked out with this beauty! Was not expecting to buy a bag, haven’t even requested anything for this semester. But when I asked about anemone, the Sa offered me a few different options and I almost passed out. This bag was too gorgeous to pass up! If anyone out there has anemone on their list, I suggest you bug your SA about it! There seems to be a lot of anemone out there right now, and I think sales have been slowing down due to current climate. At least that is what it feels like.


Just stunningly perfect!!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

My first Hermes bag, Evelyn 33 in Clemence leather with palladium hardware.


----------



## Luvleo

@GoldFish8 super congrats my dear!! Beautiful bag and wear in good health


----------



## DrTr

Lovely and functional! Welcome to the slippery orange slope


----------



## LadyD21

Hillychristie said:


> Finally got a cdc and didn't think I'll buy a nano scarf until I saw this one



Your nano scarf!


----------



## GoldFish8

TeeCee77 said:


> Congratulations! Such a stunner!!!


Thank you hun!!! Love love love yours as well!!! This batch of anemone in swift is sooo dreamy right? 



DrTr said:


> Just stunningly perfect!!


 thank you so much!! 



Luvleo said:


> @GoldFish8 super congrats my dear!! Beautiful bag and wear in good health


Thank you dear!!!  Very excited for spring to wear her


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Noir Epsom silk’n wallet
> Double side silk scarves 90



Hope to see how you tie the double sided ones in many future in action or scarf threads because we all know how good and creative you are with scarves 

I have not yet figured out how best to utilize the uniqueness (ie the double side factor) of mine!


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you, I will try my best 


momoc said:


> Hope to see how you tie the double sided ones in many future in action or scarf threads because we all know how good and creative you are with scarves
> 
> I have not yet figured out how best to utilize the uniqueness (ie the double side factor) of mine!



The Artisan( still waiting for the right CW) will transform into a wonderful top; and so is the Wow. I Will try the Wow tomorrow


----------



## Leo the Lion

Adding a So Pink Rodeo PM in Rose Azalee to my pony stable!!!!


----------



## odette57

pillsandpurses said:


> Had to bring home my first exotic piece before the ban in California becomes official!


Off topic, but wasn’t it effective dec 20 of last year?


----------



## Leo the Lion

odette57 said:


> Off topic, but wasn’t it effective dec 20 of last year?


My Hermes SA in CA said in March.


----------



## momoc

☀️


----------



## mcpro

momoc said:


> ☀️
> 
> View attachment 4679097



stunning !!! Brightens my day , Congratulations !!


----------



## Leo the Lion

momoc said:


> ☀️
> 
> View attachment 4679097


Stunning, Congrats!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> ☀️
> 
> View attachment 4679097


Wow I see summer already . Enjoy


----------



## skybluesky

momoc said:


> ☀️
> 
> View attachment 4679097



Beautiful!  Is it a 25?


----------



## hers4eva

momoc said:


> ☀️
> 
> View attachment 4679097




OH my gosh I am in 

I would love to see your family bag portrait .. bet it would knock my socks off 

And you got the most special YELLOW twilly 

What color are the hearts on your Twilly?
Enjoy your exquisite yellow bag!


----------



## skybluesky

Mini C in epsom, PHW, Rose Azalee!


----------



## acrowcounted

skybluesky said:


> Mini C, Rose Azalee!


Congrats it’s gorgeous!


----------



## skybluesky

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats it’s gorgeous!



Thank you!!  I almost didn't get it since it was in epsom, but I'm looking forward to a bag that I can be fairly care-free with.  Plus, I can do crossbody and it's in pink!


----------



## hokatie

momoc said:


> ☀️
> 
> View attachment 4679097


Beautiful color ! Congratulation!!!!


----------



## momoc

mcpro said:


> stunning !!! Brightens my day , Congratulations !!


thank you - definitely brightens my day too!



Leo the Lion said:


> Stunning, Congrats!!!!


thank you!



tlamdang08 said:


> Wow I see summer already . Enjoy


yes I can’t wait for summer and sun!



skybluesky said:


> Beautiful!  Is it a 25?


Thanks! Yes this is 25.



hers4eva said:


> OH my gosh I am in
> 
> I would love to see your family bag portrait .. bet it would knock my socks off
> 
> And you got the most special YELLOW twilly
> 
> What color are the hearts on your Twilly?
> Enjoy your exquisite yellow bag!



Thank you! I totally thought the hearts are just black but now that I look closer I think they are a dark gray or brown...Unfortunately don’t know the official name. I will try to find the receipt later to see if it says anything!



hokatie said:


> Beautiful color ! Congratulation!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## renet

momoc said:


> [emoji3508]
> 
> View attachment 4679097



Such a cheerful color.! [emoji274] [emoji3508]

Congrats, dear momoc!


----------



## WKN

Exciting day for me: first to arrive were the books that I ordered from the H website about a month ago. Then came the vintage K35, which I purchased about ten days ago. The K35 is special as its stamp is C square, which is my wedding year and my son's birthyear (yes, it was a busy year for me)! I spent quite a bit of time looking for a K with this date stamp but it was not as hard as looking for a K with a Z stamp (my birthyear). I am planning to pass on the K35 to my son eventually but in the meantime, I am planning to enjoy wearing her! Next up, waiting for my SO K28, which hopefully will have this year's stamp.


----------



## acrowcounted

Rosy Swimsuit in Noir
Mini Constance 18 in Swift Rose Ete PHW (why do pictures ALWAYS make my hw look gold?!?)


----------



## miriam_y

acrowcounted said:


> Rosy Swimsuit in Noir
> Mini Constance 18 in Swift Rose Ete PHW (why do pictures ALWAYS make my hw look gold?!?)
> 
> View attachment 4679584


This swimming suit is beautiful.


----------



## odette57

momoc said:


> ☀️
> 
> View attachment 4679097


beautiful! making me want one!


----------



## skybluesky

acrowcounted said:


> Rosy Swimsuit in Noir
> Mini Constance 18 in Swift Rose Ete PHW (why do pictures ALWAYS make my hw look gold?!?)
> 
> View attachment 4679584



So pretty!!!


----------



## hers4eva

skybluesky said:


> Mini C in epsom, PHW, Rose Azalee!




She is so beautiful


----------



## nymeria

WKN said:


> Exciting day for me: first to arrive were the books that I ordered from the H website about a month ago. Then came the vintage K35, which I purchased about ten days ago. The K35 is special as its stamp is C square, which is my wedding year and my son's birthyear (yes, it was a busy year for me)! I spent quite a bit of time looking for a K with this date stamp but it was not as hard as looking for a K with a Z stamp (my birthyear). I am planning to pass on the K35 to my son eventually but in the meantime, I am planning to enjoy wearing her! Next up, waiting for my SO K28, which hopefully will have this year's stamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679533
> View attachment 4679534


What a lovely story that will accompany your gorgeous bag. It looks like it was made yesterday- enjoy!!


----------



## Amka

On my way home today, I stopped by my home store to say hi, and my SA surprised me with these two charms that I have been looking for for a while: Paddock Cheval charm in Rose Sakura and Rodeo PM in craie/sesame/cornaline


----------



## 1gunro

Silky City 41 in rose d’ete! Love both the color and the theme!! ❤️❤️


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

1gunro said:


> View attachment 4680448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silky City 41 in rose d’ete! Love both the color and the theme!! ❤️❤️



I love this!     Thanks for posting!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

1gunro said:


> View attachment 4680448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silky City 41 in rose d’ete! Love both the color and the theme!! ❤️❤️


Oh this is adorable!


----------



## 1gunro

Thank you both!!

I love using Silky City bags in the spring/summer. A great way to 'wear' a scarf in the heat of Florida!


----------



## jacyh

Does this count?


----------



## Louisaur

I’ve been stalking the AU website for a pink, and came across one in store and of course I find multiple on the website after that


----------



## grapegravity

My newin RS B25 GHW, along with its big sister K28


----------



## Lingdang

Got my mini Lindy in swift and anemone And gold hw.


----------



## renet

My new online purchase, a verso combi (fauve/rose ete) that I love!  When I saw this online, I quickly carted it and checkout.


----------



## adb

The three graces scarf and an hermes lippie


----------



## BritAbroad

Vintage H boutique stands


----------



## TeeCee77

Lingdang said:


> Got my mini Lindy in swift and anemone And gold hw.


Omg congrats! Anemone


----------



## renet

Lingdang said:


> Got my mini Lindy in swift and anemone And gold hw.



Congrats, dear Lingdang! Swooning! [emoji7]


----------



## DoggieBags

grapegravity said:


> View attachment 4681001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My newin RS B25 GHW, along with its big sister K28
> View attachment 4680999


Congrats! That’s my favorite pink and it really pops in shiny croc with ghw. Gorgeous pair! Deciding which to use is a great problem to have


----------



## grapegravity

DoggieBags said:


> Congrats! That’s my favorite pink and it really pops in shiny croc with ghw. Gorgeous pair! Deciding which to use is a great problem to have


Thank you! I guess rule of thumb would be "sans kids" = B25 and "with kids" = K28 for hands free option


----------



## Israeli_Flava

renet said:


> My new online purchase, a verso combi (fauve/rose ete) that I love!  When I saw this online, I quickly carted it and checkout.
> 
> View attachment 4681077


This is soooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!! I can see why you had quick fingers!


----------



## skybluesky

renet said:


> My new online purchase, a verso combi (fauve/rose ete) that I love!  When I saw this online, I quickly carted it and checkout.
> 
> View attachment 4681077



We are calvi twins, congrats!!!  Did you see it on the US website?


----------



## xy9794

My usually calm and composed hubby walked in the room with a huge smile and I got nervous and asked 'Oh no, what did you do this time?'  He replied, 'I bought something...'


My first rodeo *so *black pm. I feel *so* lucky to have one


----------



## lara0112

Hermes Mini-Aline in black cheri leather (wondering what that is like), H Zebra Pegasus Nano scarf, H Kelly 40 phw in black fjord, hermes black halzan with ghw


----------



## Leo the Lion

Here is my newest Rodeo PM So Pink in Rose Azalee. Scored the So Black PM last week. I'm in love with them.


----------



## jinNH

A picotin and Calvi card holder. Love them so much! Thank you to let me share


----------



## renet

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is soooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!!! I can see why you had quick fingers!


Hehe yeah! [emoji6] Afraid they will be OOS if I’m not fast enough. Overthinking....



skybluesky said:


> We are calvi twins, congrats!!!  Did you see it on the US website?


Yes, was just browsing and chanced upon it.  Thanks, dear!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

BritAbroad said:


> Vintage H boutique stands


I love these stands - where on earth did you
Find them ...?????!!!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Happy to add this little cutie to my collection. My kelly has a kelly!​


----------



## BritAbroad

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> I love these stands - where on earth did you
> Find them ...?????!!!!


There was an auction that had a number of lots containing vintage H boutique display items, mostly for jewelry and perfumes, I think they were retired. This lot had all of the stands, more than I needed really!


----------



## tlamdang08

My first Picotin 18 ( never thought I have to request for a Picotin. Not one but two. ) here is my first one.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

adb said:


> The three graces scarf and an hermes lippie
> View attachment 4681166
> View attachment 4681167


You got the lipstick!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

After so much thinking I decided to not only get 1 but 2 bride a brac (orange and blue)!!! And ordered  the newly launched lipstick, and a heart scarf ring!


----------



## adb

MrsMBunboxing said:


> After so much thinking I decided to not only get 1 but 2 bride a brac (orange and blue)!!! And ordered  the newly launched lipstick, and a heart scarf ring!


I’m tempted to get one.. i saw that navy, the turquoise one and beige with white. they are so cute.. congrats!


----------



## adb

MrsMBunboxing said:


> You got the lipstick!!


Yes, babe. I didn’t enjoy the experience yesterday as the store was packed so I went back today. But most of the shades I wanted are already sold out including the lip brush and the balm. I got a lippie again though. Btw i love the magnetic closure.


----------



## pkwc2

My first Calvi- Anemone in chamkila goatskin. I love the shine. It is slightly more expensive though ($440).


----------



## tlamdang08

adb said:


> Yes, babe. I didn’t enjoy the experience yesterday as the store was packed so I went back today. But most of the shades I wanted are already sold out including the lip brush and the balm. I got a lippie again though. Btw i love the magnetic closure.
> View attachment 4682200
> View attachment 4682201
> View attachment 4682202


Online still have it
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lip-brush-V600490V0/
Yesterday there were none.


----------



## skybluesky

pkwc2 said:


> My first Calvi- Anemone in chamkila goatskin. I love the shine. It is slightly more expensive though ($440).



Beautiful!  My SA had told me about this new leather that came in, and another one too.  I've been wanting to get an anemone calvi, but I think that's about $60 (someone correct me if I'm wrong) more than chevre.


----------



## DR2014

pkwc2 said:


> My first Calvi- Anemone in chamkila goatskin. I love the shine. It is slightly more expensive though ($440).


I have a noir jige in that leather! I love it!


----------



## CMilly

Evelyne TPM in black with GWH.  I ordered it online.  Last time I did this, it was cancelled the next day for over ordering.  Fingers crossed this one actually works out.


----------



## loh

I'm joining the clutch world with my new Jige Touch.


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> I'm joining the clutch world with my new Jige Touch.


I love this 
Congratulations


----------



## tlamdang08

CMilly said:


> Evelyne TPM in black with GWH.  I ordered it online.  Last time I did this, it was cancelled the next day for over ordering.  Fingers crossed this one actually works out.


That happened to me too. I Got it online, I jumped up and down with heart singing then got canceled email. Heartbroken 
Good luck


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> I love this
> Congratulations



Thank you!


----------



## milycart

Leo the Lion said:


> Here is my newest Rodeo PM So Pink in Rose Azalee. Scored the So Black PM last week. I'm in love with them.


I love your twilly. Is it a current season piece?


----------



## nymeria

pkwc2 said:


> My first Calvi- Anemone in chamkila goatskin. I love the shine. It is slightly more expensive though ($440).


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

milycart said:


> I love your twilly. Is it a current season piece?


Thank you! Yes, it was limited edition for Valentine's Day 2020. So pretty that I picked up the black set as well. They had at least 6-7 color patterns and the red and a blue version I did still see on the website yesterday. Called: Jungle Love


----------



## GoldFish8

MrsMBunboxing said:


> After so much thinking I decided to not only get 1 but 2 bride a brac (orange and blue)!!! And ordered  the newly launched lipstick, and a heart scarf ring!


What are these little bags for? So cute


----------



## cali_to_ny

loh said:


> I'm joining the clutch world with my new Jige Touch.


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

GoldFish8 said:


> What are these little bags for? So cute


My SA told me you can use this as a bag when you go to the beach, the lining is water resistant.  Im thinking of using a maxi twilly for a shoulder strap.  Im not sure yet.


----------



## mp4

loh said:


> I'm joining the clutch world with my new Jige Touch.



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

1gunro said:


> View attachment 4680448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silky City 41 in rose d’ete! Love both the color and the theme!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



So pretty! I never knew that the Silky City comes with a clochette [emoji4]



Lingdang said:


> Got my mini Lindy in swift and anemone And gold hw.



The most gorgeous combo in my opinion! Congrats!



jinNH said:


> A picotin and Calvi card holder. Love them so much! Thank you to let me share



So cute! Love how you tied this twilly!



Hermeaddict said:


> Happy to add this little cutie to my collection. My kelly has a kelly![emoji813]​



Love this color! Very sleek.


----------



## GabrielLuke

Actually I have made multiple purchases in the last month but my lates purchase is a (denim jacket). I am very caring about my dressing and I think a good dress can make a batter personality of a common person.


----------



## Jazzie123

Kelly 28 lettre SO in epsom/togo/chevre black/blue sapphire/blue indigo with phw.
I’ll post photos in the lettre thread, and an explanation why this bag is so special to me (which is why I also paid a substantial markup trough a reseller).


----------



## renet

Just back from seeing my SA and some takeaways!  [emoji2][emoji171]


----------



## loh

renet said:


> Just back from seeing my SA and some takeaways!  [emoji2][emoji171]
> 
> View attachment 4683288



I just ordered by lipsticks.  Can't wait to get them!  Which colors did you get?


----------



## renet

loh said:


> I just ordered by lipsticks.  Can't wait to get them!  Which colors did you get?



I purchased the Rouge H and Violet Insensé, both are satine. What did you order? 

When I went today, all the nude/natural colors were sold out.  I’ll have to wait for their restock.


----------



## loh

renet said:


> I purchased the Rouge H and Violet Insensé, both are satine. What did you order?
> 
> When I went today, all the nude/natural colors were sold out.  I’ll have to wait for their restock.



I got the rouge casaque.  I want to try some of the more vibrant reds next time.  It looks like the website has different colors that what my SA showed me.  There was a neutral that she showed me that I may want to try as well but I don't see if on the webiste.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Mini C craie in rghw!


----------



## lclc100

My first Hermes purchase! Anemone Mini TPM Evelyne [emoji171] and the Jungle Love Love twilly.


----------



## marzipanchen

lclc100 said:


> My first Hermes purchase! Anemone Mini TPM Evelyne [emoji171] and the Jungle Love Love twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4683487


beautiful! and a beautiful photo.


----------



## hers4eva

lclc100 said:


> My first Hermes purchase! Anemone Mini TPM Evelyne [emoji171] and the Jungle Love Love twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4683487




*Beautiful  and congratulations*


----------



## skybluesky

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini C craie in rghw!
> 
> View attachment 4683479



Congrats!  It looks so creamy with the RGHW.  (And your RS looks amazing too!)  How long have you been waiting for your craie C18?


----------



## ak3

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini C craie in rghw!
> 
> View attachment 4683479


Love it, it's beautiful!


----------



## ak3

lclc100 said:


> My first Hermes purchase! Anemone Mini TPM Evelyne [emoji171] and the Jungle Love Love twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4683487


It's so cute!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini C craie in rghw!
> 
> View attachment 4683479


Gahhhhh she's perfection... Wait BOTH bags are soooo amazing! 
Congrats dear!


----------



## DrTr

lclc100 said:


> My first Hermes purchase! Anemone Mini TPM Evelyne [emoji171] and the Jungle Love Love twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4683487


Gorgeous anemone cutie and welcome!


----------



## hopiko

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini C craie in rghw!
> 
> View attachment 4683479


Stunning combination!  I love both bags!  Congrats!


----------



## renet

loh said:


> I got the rouge casaque.  I want to try some of the more vibrant reds next time.  It looks like the website has different colors that what my SA showed me.  There was a neutral that she showed me that I may want to try as well but I don't see if on the webiste.



This new launch is very successful. Most colours are sold out. Hence, my SA gave me some samples to try instead and to tell her which I like so she can keep them aside when restock. 

Did she show you #13, Beige Kalahari?


----------



## hopiko

Bambou K28 with GHW!  I have been waiting for the right green bag and this is perfect!  It is such a wonderful jewel tone in clemence!!


----------



## loh

hopiko said:


> Bambou K28 with GHW!  I have been waiting for the right green bag and this is perfect!  It is such a wonderful jewel tone in clemence!!



Love this!


----------



## loh

renet said:


> This new launch is very successful. Most colours are sold out. Hence, my SA gave me some samples to try instead and to tell her which I like so she can keep them aside when restock.
> 
> Did she show you #13, Beige Kalahari?



I don't recall that color.  Maybe I'll look for it when I go to pick up my lipstick.


----------



## CMilly

tlamdang08 said:


> That happened to me too. I Got it online, I jumped up and down with heart singing then got canceled email. Heartbroken
> Good luck


Good news. This time it worked out


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me grail CSGM Jungle Love.


----------



## tlamdang08

CMilly said:


> Good news. This time it worked out


Congratulations


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me grail CSGM Jungle Love.
> 
> View attachment 4683760
> View attachment 4683761
> View attachment 4683762


Beautiful


----------



## tlamdang08

hopiko said:


> Bambou K28 with GHW!  I have been waiting for the right green bag and this is perfect!  It is such a wonderful jewel tone in clemence!!


This green is perfect 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

skybluesky said:


> Congrats!  It looks so creamy with the RGHW.  (And your RS looks amazing too!)  How long have you been waiting for your craie C18?


Craie was never on my wishlist! This was one of those bags that my SA told me to “come in and see if I like it”.


----------



## skybluesky

LovingTheOrange said:


> Craie was never on my wishlist! This was one of those bags that my SA told me to “come in and see if I like it”.



I love it, it was meant to be!  Good to know that the combination exists!


----------



## mp4

hopiko said:


> Bambou K28 with GHW!  I have been waiting for the right green bag and this is perfect!  It is such a wonderful jewel tone in clemence!!



Gorgeous!!!  Bamboo is a favorite of mine!  Congrats dear!


----------



## Dupsy

loh said:


> I'm joining the clutch world with my new Jige Touch.



This is lovely!


----------



## chinnie_baghag

Just collected her! B25 Anemone GHW in swift.. with a pair of jungle love twillies


----------



## tlamdang08

chinnie_baghag said:


> Just collected her! B25 Anemone GHW in swift.. with a pair of jungle love twillies
> 
> View attachment 4683944


Congratulations!!!


----------



## seccrenicche

chinnie_baghag said:


> Just collected her! B25 Anemone GHW in swift.. with a pair of jungle love twillies
> 
> View attachment 4683944


Wow, I don’t normally like bright purple, but that Swift really makes that color look so gorgeous! I absolutely love it!


----------



## Hiraeth

Every black Kelly needs a matching black rodeo friend


----------



## DrTr

hopiko said:


> Bambou K28 with GHW!  I have been waiting for the right green bag and this is perfect!  It is such a wonderful jewel tone in clemence!!


Stunning green Kelly! And I find the ciel scarves and shawls go so well with bright colors. Love your new bag


----------



## Rhl2987

chinnie_baghag said:


> Just collected her! B25 Anemone GHW in swift.. with a pair of jungle love twillies
> 
> View attachment 4683944


Beautiful!! I have that twilly on my blue hydra, would definitely wear it on my rose Pourpre ostrich, but I love to see it paired with purple as well!


----------



## DrTr

chinnie_baghag said:


> Just collected her! B25 Anemone GHW in swift.. with a pair of jungle love twillies
> 
> View attachment 4683944


Gorgeous anemone beauty!! Isn’t it just the perfect purple?  Enjoy love your twillies too


----------



## TeeCee77

chinnie_baghag said:


> Just collected her! B25 Anemone GHW in swift.. with a pair of jungle love twillies
> 
> View attachment 4683944


Omg Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me grail CSGM Jungle Love.
> 
> View attachment 4683760
> View attachment 4683761
> View attachment 4683762


This is a fabulous colorway! Congrats. I hope to see it IRL one of these days.....


----------



## loh

Dupsy said:


> This is lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## charlottawill

lclc100 said:


> My first Hermes purchase! Anemone Mini TPM Evelyne [emoji171] and the Jungle Love Love twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4683487


Adorable bag, beautifully staged!


----------



## hers4eva

chinnie_baghag said:


> Just collected her! B25 Anemone GHW in swift.. with a pair of jungle love twillies
> 
> View attachment 4683944




Your twillies matches your beauty perfectly


----------



## Cool Gal

Got a Rose Gold Diamond Kelly Ring  It looks yellow gold in some angles tho'...


----------



## hopiko

DrTr said:


> Stunning green Kelly! And I find the ciel scarves and shawls go so well with bright colors. Love your new bag


Thank you!    This color is so saturated in clemence!  She is perfect with the ghw!


----------



## hopiko

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me grail CSGM Jungle Love.
> 
> View attachment 4683760
> View attachment 4683761
> View attachment 4683762


This looks wonderful on you!  Congratulations on finding this beauty!


----------



## psoucsd

Happy to join the Anemone family, B35 in Epsom, gold hardware


----------



## loh

psoucsd said:


> View attachment 4684624
> 
> Happy to join the Anemone family, B35 in Epsom, gold hardware



Gorgeous!  Cheers!


----------



## hokatie

My first rodeo .


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

.


hopiko said:


> This looks wonderful on you!  Congratulations on finding this beauty!



Thank you, *hopiko!   *I searched for this colorway for a long time and was thrilled to find it!


----------



## Rhl2987

My new mini Roulis! Toundra with permabrass hardware. Absolutely in love with this bag.


----------



## Stephy

Rhl2987 said:


> My new mini Roulis! Toundra with permabrass hardware. Absolutely in love with this bag.


Nice outfit!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Went to pick up my new lipstick today,  it's rose encens!! And ordered more lipstick and found out the limit went down to 2 from 10, ugh! I also bought a pair of pop H rose dragee earrings and another chouchou!


----------



## lolakitten

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> My new-to-me grail CSGM Jungle Love.
> 
> View attachment 4683760
> View attachment 4683761
> View attachment 4683762


Omg love


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lolakitten said:


> Omg love



Thank you!    It was worth waiting for!


----------



## Rhl2987

Stephy said:


> Nice outfit!


Thank you!


----------



## DreamingPink

Rhl2987 said:


> My new mini Roulis! Toundra with permabrass hardware. Absolutely in love with this bag.


Effortless chic!


----------



## acrowcounted

Rhl2987 said:


> My new mini Roulis! Toundra with permabrass hardware. Absolutely in love with this bag.


Ooo is this a new color? Hard to tell if it’s green? Grey? Brown?


----------



## Rhl2987

DreamingPink said:


> Effortless chic!


Thank you so much!


acrowcounted said:


> Ooo is this a new color? Hard to tell if it’s green? Grey? Brown?


It's a total chameleon color!! I'm don't recall if it's new this season or an old color that came back. I would say a dark grayish green with definite hints of brown as well. I already had 3 Roulis bags (2 minis), saw this, and had to have it because the color is perfection!


----------



## Hat Trick

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> It's a total chameleon color!! I'm don't recall if it's new this season or an old color that came back. I would say a dark grayish green with definite hints of brown as well. I already had 3 Roulis bags (2 minis), saw this, and had to have it because the color is perfection!



Toundra is an old colour.  I’m delighted if it has been brought back!  Rhl2987, could we please have some more photos?  Perhaps in the Roulis thread in the Clubhouse?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> My new mini Roulis! Toundra with permabrass hardware. Absolutely in love with this bag.


Looks so cute on you dear!!!! Casual chic!!!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Rhl2987 said:


> My new mini Roulis! Toundra with permabrass hardware. Absolutely in love with this bag.



LOVE Toundra. Such an understated neutral IMO.

My friend has a B35 Toundra Epsom w/ PHW from 15 yrs ago or so, and everytime she uses it, I’m completely mesmerized.

Congrats on the find!


----------



## Rhl2987

Hat Trick said:


> Toundra is an old colour.  I’m delighted if it has been brought back!  Rhl2987, could we please have some more photos?  Perhaps in the Roulis thread in the Clubhouse?


Wow, so happy to hear that! I'm sure it was from years before I was even into Hermes. And I will absolutely post more pictures in that thread.


Israeli_Flava said:


> Looks so cute on you dear!!!! Casual chic!!!!


Thanks babe!!


SpicyTuna13 said:


> LOVE Toundra. Such an understated neutral IMO.
> 
> My friend has a B35 Toundra Epsom w/ PHW from 15 yrs ago or so, and everytime she uses it, I’m completely mesmerized.
> 
> Congrats on the find!


Thank you!! I love to hear that, and I'm mesmerized by it as well!


----------



## Zucnarf

Leo the Lion said:


> Here is my newest Rodeo PM So Pink in Rose Azalee. Scored the So Black PM last week. I'm in love with them.



I love your twilly! Is it still available?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Zucnarf said:


> I love your twilly! Is it still available?


Hello, I see a few left on Hermes website in red, orange and blue. It is called Jungle Love.


----------



## CMilly

Nothing for me but my mom had a good time. Evelyne 29 in anemone and a Tpm in rouge piment that had been put aside for me but I let her have it.


----------



## DrTr

Lovely - and how nice you were to your mom


----------



## Ladybaga

hopiko said:


> Bambou K28 with GHW!  I have been waiting for the right green bag and this is perfect!  It is such a wonderful jewel tone in clemence!!


hopiko!
 Congratulations on your bambou beauty! Your scarf pairings are a perfect match!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

View attachment 4686163





Pretty recent stuff...
Not sure why the second pic says I don’t have permission to view it and is locked?? Weird.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Re-uploaded (apparently file size was too big)


----------



## hokatie

New bracelet


----------



## momasaurus

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 4686438
> 
> 
> Re-uploaded (apparently file size was too big)



Such a pretty B! What are the specs?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

momasaurus said:


> Such a pretty B! What are the specs?


Thank you, étoupe et gris perle en chèvre


----------



## MissBambi

B25 in bronze doré PHW


----------



## Chanelandco

MissBambi said:


> B25 in bronze doré PHW


Congrats . Pic please , interested in this color. Tia


----------



## BagLady164

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 4686438
> 
> 
> Re-uploaded (apparently file size was too big)


Lovely bag!  One of the few bi color SOs I really like.  What color is the front panel if you don’t mind my asking?


----------



## maysie

Bride a brac and maxi Twilly slim


----------



## DDCHA

Maxi Twilly slim for my Evelyne PM, a CDC 24 bracelet and some fun coffee table books!


----------



## DDCHA

oops forgot photo. [emoji16]


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

K28 PHW Mykonos Clemence
	

		
			
		

		
	




24/24 29 Barenia Faubourg with shopping bag charm


----------



## smallfry

momasaurus said:


> Such a pretty B! What are the specs?





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thank you, étoupe et gris perle en chèvre



So very gorgeous CEC, is that rose gold hardware?


----------



## vcc1

Hey hey hey ! Here it is ! Birkin gold togo


----------



## DDCHA

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> K28 PHW Mykonos Clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687905
> 
> 
> 24/24 29 Barenia Faubourg with shopping bag charm
> View attachment 4687907


Gorgeous!! How are you liking the 24/24?  No strap just handheld correct? Barenia....DROOOOL...!


----------



## vcc1

Rhl2987 said:


> My new mini Roulis! Toundra with permabrass hardware. Absolutely in love with this bag.


I love it ! Roulis is one of my favorite ever


----------



## DDCHA

vcc1 said:


> View attachment 4687926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey hey ! Here it is ! Birkin gold togo


Oh my. Is that a 35?  My dream bag is gold on gold B30!!  Congrats!!


----------



## vcc1

B35 yes! Better for me


----------



## Rhl2987

vcc1 said:


> I love it ! Roulis is one of my favorite ever


Me too! Thank you!!


----------



## loh

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> K28 PHW Mykonos Clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687905
> 
> 
> 24/24 29 Barenia Faubourg with shopping bag charm
> View attachment 4687907



Your Kelly is gorgeous!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

DDCHA said:


> Gorgeous!! How are you liking the 24/24?  No strap just handheld correct? Barenia....DROOOOL...!


The size 29 does have a shoulder strap, but you are correct that size 35 does not. I have both, but I prefer the 29. Fun to change out the straps .


----------



## marzipanchen

Hi dear @DDCHA - I love your Maxi Twilly Slim - would you mind sharing the code if you have it available? TIA 


DDCHA said:


> View attachment 4687859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops forgot photo. [emoji16]


----------



## DDCHA

marzipanchen said:


> Hi dear @DDCHA - I love your Maxi Twilly Slim - would you mind sharing the code if you have it available? TIA


I'm sorry I don't have the color code, but it is the "Guepards" in "reglisse/etoupe/gris" cw!


----------



## surfer

Got the twillies, straps and rodeos recently. Still wondering if the k28 is the right size for me or not


----------



## J_sv

Bracelet from the spring collection, K25 in blue brume.


----------



## surfer

Opinion please wise ones. I just got the yellow twillies to be used later with my k25 sellier noir in chèvre (still being made ). Do you think it is nice by itself no matter what against the black or if used with the leather strap will it clash with the strap? Using my black evelyne as a mock up since miss K is months away. 
Thank you!!


----------



## corgimom11

Malachite Matte Alligator Compact Bearn


----------



## skybluesky

corgimom11 said:


> Malachite Matte Alligator Compact Bearn
> 
> View attachment 4688156



That is so gorgeous!  Do you love it?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Mini c craie with rghw and a lotttttt of lipstick


----------



## hokatie

DDCHA said:


> View attachment 4687859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops forgot photo.


We’re twin on the Evie but not the twilly . Love your twilly


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini c craie with rghw and a lotttttt of lipstick
> 
> View attachment 4688164


wow,  one lipstick will last me for years .
Enjoy


----------



## DrTr

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> K28 PHW Mykonos Clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687905
> 
> 
> 24/24 29 Barenia Faubourg with shopping bag charm
> View attachment 4687907


What a gorgeous bright happy Kelly!  Also lovely Barenia!


vcc1 said:


> View attachment 4687926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey hey hey ! Here it is ! Birkin gold togo


Love your birkin!



J_sv said:


> Bracelet from the spring collection, K25 in blue brume.


What a serenade in blue 


corgimom11 said:


> Malachite Matte Alligator Compact Bearn
> 
> View attachment 4688156


Wowza!!


----------



## Bentley143

My latest purchase  the sandals are more rose nude in person. I’m ready for the summer!


----------



## 3threebabies

Bentley143 said:


> My latest purchase  the sandals are more rose nude in person. I’m ready for the summer!


The kiltie is divine!


----------



## Rhl2987

LovingTheOrange said:


> Mini c craie with rghw and a lotttttt of lipstick
> 
> View attachment 4688164


I love that you got all of these but what are your plans for the ones that you now have doubles of? Gifting? I really feel that we need to hear some of your feedback since you actually have every single color. Try-on or swatches or something. I want to hear your thoughts!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Bentley143 said:


> My latest purchase  the sandals are more rose nude in person. I’m ready for the summer!


I love these! Are the high ones comfortable to wear, in your opinion? They look so high to me!


----------



## discussionforh

J_sv said:


> Bracelet from the spring collection, K25 in blue brume.


Pretty! May I know which country did you buy the bag in?


----------



## tlamdang08

I must have some pink/red/blue 45x45 to match with H lipsticks


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I must have some pink/red/blue 45x45 to match with H lipsticks


Pretty colors ! May I ask what color is your lipstick? I would like to buy one online because I don’t have time to go to the store now.


----------



## tlamdang08

discussionforh said:


> Pretty! May I know which country did you buy the bag in?


I got these, and I applied the poppy lips shine on top of them.


----------



## surfer

Playing with new sangle cavales


----------



## tlamdang08

surfer said:


> View attachment 4688414
> View attachment 4688415
> View attachment 4688416
> View attachment 4688417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with new sangle cavales


Love It!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

tlamdang08 said:


> I must have some pink/red/blue 45x45 to match with H lipsticks


Looooove teh Fantaisie Botanique with your lipstick!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> K28 PHW Mykonos Clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687905
> 
> 
> 24/24 29 Barenia Faubourg with shopping bag charm
> View attachment 4687907


Mykonos is back???  What a gorgeous color!!! Congrats!


----------



## foxyqt

Bentley143 said:


> My latest purchase  the sandals are more rose nude in person. I’m ready for the summer!



I love the Alesia sandals! They are so comfy and the heel height is perfect. Congrats on your new goodies!


----------



## Bentley143

Rhl2987 said:


> I love these! Are the high ones comfortable to wear, in your opinion? They look so high to me!


I haven’t worn them yet but they feel really comfortable and the heel height isn’t too high plus the heel is chunky.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I got these, and I applied the poppy lips shine on top of them.


Thank you  !


----------



## J_sv

discussionforh said:


> Pretty! May I know which country did you buy the bag in?


In Italy. )


----------



## Ethengdurst

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> K28 PHW Mykonos Clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687905
> 
> I’m loving your mykonos K! Congrats!
> 24/24 29 Barenia Faubourg with shopping bag charm
> View attachment 4687907


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Mrs.Z said:


> Mykonos is back???  What a gorgeous color!!! Congrats!


Yes, it is. Thank you!


----------



## marzipanchen

DDCHA said:


> I'm sorry I don't have the color code, but it is the "Guepards" in "reglisse/etoupe/gris" cw!


Thank you for your help. With this info I was able to find it!


----------



## Melow

DDCHA said:


> You can either use it doubled to make the bag shorter and fit under your arm better or just tie ends and make it messenger style. Photos are not very good sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687942
> View attachment 4687943
> View attachment 4687944
> View attachment 4687945
> View attachment 4687946
> View attachment 4687947
> View attachment 4687948
> View attachment 4687949


Wow thank u thank u!


----------



## DDCHA

Melow said:


> Wow thank u thank u!


You’re welcome you’re welcome! please be safe my TPFers!!! ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

My first bag purchase


----------



## CMilly

I feel silly posting this with all that is going on in the world but I did get this recently before things started to blow up. It’s my one pop of colour and I plan to go back to neutral bags after this.


----------



## tlamdang08

CMilly said:


> I feel silly posting this with all that is going on in the world but I did get this recently before things started to blow up. It’s my one pop of colour and I plan to go back to neutral bags after this.


I love it, i looking forward to see it in many actions shots


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CMilly said:


> I feel silly posting this with all that is going on in the world but I did get this recently before things started to blow up. It’s my one pop of colour and I plan to go back to neutral bags after this.



Congratulations on your gorgeous Garden Party!    You shouldn't feel silly at all!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Mahalo!!! My Royal Hawaiian Hermes haul !!! I scored an mm So black rodeo!! And the ALOHA sandals are unexpectedly comfortable.  I found a vert criquet silk n wallet to match my rodeo. More scrunchies for my hair.  An a tutti fruitti bracelet.  And a jungle love twilly. And another lipstick ( whatever is left) in rose dakar. And a blue pop H earrings.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Chanelandco said:


> My first bag purchase [/QUOTE
> Gold is such a beautiful color.


----------



## _queenbee

My first quota bag offer! Received the “I have something special for you” text last night and went to my store first thing this morning. Feeling so grateful and special that this beauty is my first!

Noir B30 GHW in Togo. Also picked up my first pair of twillies [emoji846]


----------



## BirkinLover77

_queenbee said:


> My first quota bag offer! Received the “I have something special for you” text last night and went to my store first thing this morning. Feeling so grateful and special that this beauty is my first!
> 
> Noir B30 GHW in Togo. Also picked up my first pair of twillies [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4689111
> View attachment 4689112
> View attachment 4689113


Beautiful and classic! Congratulations!


----------



## DrTr

CMilly said:


> I feel silly posting this with all that is going on in the world but I did get this recently before things started to blow up. It’s my one pop of colour and I plan to go back to neutral bags after this.


Oh my CMilly, it’s gorgeous and yes it can feel quite incongruent with everything that’s happening around the world right now. However, life still does go on, and you having a bag you love doesn’t hurt anyone, in fact as world economies are tanking, those of us than can still purchase things actually helps. Consumers drive economies for sure. So I hope you enjoy it  besides, tpf is a safe and warm and fun place to come for a break from all the hard news. If I didn’t stop reading news online sometimes I fear I might go mad!  So I’m glad we have this place, as all things H are one of my happy places. Love the green!!


Chanelandco said:


> My first bag purchase


What a lovely classic for a first bag!!


----------



## DrTr

_queenbee said:


> My first quota bag offer! Received the “I have something special for you” text last night and went to my store first thing this morning. Feeling so grateful and special that this beauty is my first!
> 
> Noir B30 GHW in Togo. Also picked up my first pair of twillies [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4689111
> View attachment 4689112
> View attachment 4689113


Wowza!  What a gorgeous rich looking Togo and bag!  Bet you couldn’t sleep last night!  Congrats.


----------



## justapixel

I bought a bostia versa coin purse, several lippies, and a pop-up book, which I collect! A medor infini double tour is in my cart but I’m undecided. My wrist is so small I’ve kind of given up on bracelets. 

One thing I bought was the nano in Brides de Gala. (To be a bracelet that fits!)  Not my favorite design - there were only two choices,  but I figured the black, white and gold would be appropriate for my first nano and for wearing it around the wrist as I intend. 

However, I’m having trouble finding a scarf ring. I want one that fits a Twilly, (or nano) like the meder trio, but Hermes is OOS (2017 design)  as is TRR. (It must be in gold color) the only Twilly size they had was the dog collar, which I didn’t like and is gone today. Not sure where to get one. I have a VERY small wrist, 3 inches across, so a regular one won’t do. I have a Mors but it’s too large. 

Any suggestions? I can’t imagine tying it with my teeth, lol. Anybody seen one someplace? You can PM me or mods, feel free to move this if it’s wrong. 

I fell in love with the Valentine heart they had but I only see two on eBay and it’s more than I’ll pay for a site I don’t trust. 

Would appreciate suggestions!  I’d show my items but they are all things you’ve seen a million times, I suspect. 

But the pretty boxes are always nice. .


----------



## hokatie

Chanelandco said:


> My first bag purchase


Wow....gorgeous . Congrats !


----------



## califl

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> K28 PHW Mykonos Clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687905
> 
> Stunning Kelly! Love this so much...enjoy!
> 24/24 29 Barenia Faubourg with shopping bag charm
> View attachment 4687907


----------



## califl

J_sv said:


> Bracelet from the spring collection, K25 in blue brume.


This combination is stunning!


----------



## califl

tlamdang08 said:


> I must have some pink/red/blue 45x45 to match with H lipsticks


Love how you wear the gavroche with the Medor ring. So pretty!


----------



## califl

Please don’t feel bad. I think we all need a little respite from what is going on.  Thanks you posting! And stay safe!


----------



## tlamdang08

califl said:


> Love how you wear the gavroche with the Medor ring. So pretty!


Thank you,


----------



## justapixel

I think beautiful things are a part of history, as far back as cavewomen putting shells on their necks as jewelry. . Bad things have nothing to do with good things. As a person with end stage cancer, I felt awful, at first,  wanting things that seemed “frivolous.”  Then I realized that it is life-affirming.

So nono, never feel guilty as long as you don’t go into debt, or make things worse,

The bags and things I see are beautiful and I admire all who can afford them. and the world would be dull without them. And even if people can’t fund an Hermes bag, it’s lovely that they want beauty in their lives. The world can’t be about disease and sadness only.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

CMilly said:


> I feel silly posting this with all that is going on in the world but I did get this recently before things started to blow up. It’s my one pop of colour and I plan to go back to neutral bags after this.



Please don't feel silly! I think any respite we can get from this awful situation is justified as long as we're conscientious and don't endanger those around us. And in the face of economies tanking, it's a good thing to spend money to boost others if you can afford it. Of course our Hermes purchases don't really help those who will be hardest hit economically because of this disease. But there's still a cascade effect - your bag purchase benefits everyone from the leather suppliers to the artisans in France to the SAs to the delivery person who brought the bags. 



_queenbee said:


> My first quota bag offer! Received the “I have something special for you” text last night and went to my store first thing this morning. Feeling so grateful and special that this beauty is my first!
> Noir B30 GHW in Togo. Also picked up my first pair of twillies [emoji846]


Congrats! We're twins on the twillies, I would love to see a shot of them on your beautiful new bag if you can 



justapixel said:


> I think beautiful things are a part of history, as far back as cavewomen putting shells on their necks as jewelry. . Bad things have nothing to do with good things. As a person with end stage cancer, I felt awful, at first,  wanting things that seemed “frivolous.”  Then I realized that it is life-affirming.
> 
> So nono, never feel guilty as long as you don’t go into debt, or make things worse,
> 
> The bags and things I see are beautiful and I admire all who can afford them. and the world would be dull without them. And even if people can’t fund an Hermes bag, it’s lovely that they want beauty in their lives. The world can’t be about disease and sadness only.


So well said


----------



## catsinthebag

justapixel said:


> I think beautiful things are a part of history, as far back as cavewomen putting shells on their necks as jewelry. . Bad things have nothing to do with good things. As a person with end stage cancer, I felt awful, at first,  wanting things that seemed “frivolous.”  Then I realized that it is life-affirming.
> 
> So nono, never feel guilty as long as you don’t go into debt, or make things worse,
> 
> The bags and things I see are beautiful and I admire all who can afford them. and the world would be dull without them. And even if people can’t fund an Hermes bag, it’s lovely that they want beauty in their lives. The world can’t be about disease and sadness only.



I often feel conflicted about wanting beautiful (and expensive!) things in times when it feels like these things shouldn’t be important. Thanks so much for your perspective. I hope you are feeling OK.


----------



## _queenbee

ajaxbreaker said:


> Please don't feel silly! I think any respite we can get from this awful situation is justified as long as we're conscientious and don't endanger those around us. And in the face of economies tanking, it's a good thing to spend money to boost others if you can afford it. Of course our Hermes purchases don't really help those who will be hardest hit economically because of this disease. But there's still a cascade effect - your bag purchase benefits everyone from the leather suppliers to the artisans in France to the SAs to the delivery person who brought the bags.
> 
> 
> Congrats! We're twins on the twillies, I would love to see a shot of them on your beautiful new bag if you can
> 
> 
> So well said



Here you go! I’m already itching to get another pair of twillies [emoji23]


----------



## londongal2009

After months of searching, I have finally been able to snatch this Evelyne TPM in my colour and hardware of choice!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

justapixel said:


> I think beautiful things are a part of history, as far back as cavewomen putting shells on their necks as jewelry. . Bad things have nothing to do with good things. As a person with end stage cancer, I felt awful, at first,  wanting things that seemed “frivolous.”  Then I realized that it is life-affirming.
> 
> So nono, never feel guilty as long as you don’t go into debt, or make things worse,
> 
> The bags and things I see are beautiful and I admire all who can afford them. and the world would be dull without them. And even if people can’t fund an Hermes bag, it’s lovely that they want beauty in their lives. The world can’t be about disease and sadness only.


Such a powerful post and so true.
may you fill your days with beautiful things -
sending love


----------



## peonies13

londongal2009 said:


> After months of searching, I have finally been able to snatch this Evelyne TPM in my colour and hardware of choice!


Twinsies - love it


----------



## ajaxbreaker

_queenbee said:


> Here you go! I’m already itching to get another pair of twillies [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4689477


Looks wonderful!


----------



## Mrs Tran

Was in NYV and picked up the reversible hapi bracelet in black and rose gold and a tube of lipstick ( cant remember the color) but loving the bracelet.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

2nd day of shopping in Hawaii! Black mini evelyne, and so pink rodeo and craie rodeo with my so black rodeo. I think Hawaii sales are hurting on what's happening right now,  I cant believe that I just walked in and get all this hard to get stuff.


----------



## DrTr

londongal2009 said:


> After months of searching, I have finally been able to snatch this Evelyne TPM in my colour and hardware of choice!


Yay for this cutie - and love your yellow tulips as a sign of spring


----------



## califl

MrsMBunboxing said:


> 2nd day of shopping in Hawaii! Black mini evelyne, and so pink rodeo and craie rodeo with my so black rodeo. I think Hawaii sales are hurting on what's happening right now,  I cant believe that I just walked in and get all this hard to get stuff.


Amazing. What a fun score!


----------



## BBINX

I also just scored a Black TPM Evelyne with gold hardware from the Hanoi Vietnam store. I didn’t expect them to have the TPM size so I didn’t even ask. Was looking at the PM/29 when the SA happened to mention they had the TPM with both gold and silver hardware. They also had the picotin in various sizes. Only colors for everything were Black and Etoupe.


----------



## J_sv

Kawa Ora shawl 140, Ciel/Bleu Jean/Vert Vif


----------



## momasaurus

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Mahalo!!! My Royal Hawaiian Hermes haul !!! I scored an mm So black rodeo!! And the ALOHA sandals are unexpectedly comfortable.  I found a vert criquet silk n wallet to match my rodeo. More scrunchies for my hair.  An a tutti fruitti bracelet.  And a jungle love twilly. And another lipstick ( whatever is left) in rose dakar. And a blue pop H earrings.


All nice! I just love vert criquet. Need something.....


----------



## momasaurus

justapixel said:


> I bought a bostia versa coin purse, several lippies, and a pop-up book, which I collect! A medor infini double tour is in my cart but I’m undecided. My wrist is so small I’ve kind of given up on bracelets.
> 
> One thing I bought was the nano in Brides de Gala. (To be a bracelet that fits!)  Not my favorite design - there were only two choices,  but I figured the black, white and gold would be appropriate for my first nano and for wearing it around the wrist as I intend.
> 
> However, I’m having trouble finding a scarf ring. I want one that fits a Twilly, (or nano) like the meder trio, but Hermes is OOS (2017 design)  as is TRR. (It must be in gold color) the only Twilly size they had was the dog collar, which I didn’t like and is gone today. Not sure where to get one. I have a VERY small wrist, 3 inches across, so a regular one won’t do. I have a Mors but it’s too large.
> 
> Any suggestions? I can’t imagine tying it with my teeth, lol. Anybody seen one someplace? You can PM me or mods, feel free to move this if it’s wrong.
> 
> I fell in love with the Valentine heart they had but I only see two on eBay and it’s more than I’ll pay for a site I don’t trust.
> 
> Would appreciate suggestions!  I’d show my items but they are all things you’ve seen a million times, I suspect.
> 
> But the pretty boxes are always nice. .


I never get tired of seeing everyone's pretty new things, even stuff i've seen before. First of all, my memory is terrible, and second of all - right now we need some distraction!!!


----------



## CoutureGirlRSF

B30 togo, Noir,  RGHW


----------



## cynttl

My first purchase of Hermes ☺️


----------



## papertiger

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 4686156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686157
> 
> 
> Pretty recent stuff...
> Not sure why the second pic says I don’t have permission to view it and is locked?? Weird.



Not sure why either, please contact Vlad by way of feedback. 

Those shoes are WOW!!!!


----------



## Hikitten

Picked this my first H silk scarf and a lipstick before the country was put in lockdown. Makes me a little happier in these worrisome times. 
Hope everyone stays safe and enjoys their goodies. Keep them coming.


----------



## Mrs Tran

Went to the Boston location and got the Bride De Gala twilly


----------



## TeeCee77

In case you were wondering, yes, I have completely lost it.... Anemone makes me do crazy things


----------



## GoldFish8

TeeCee77 said:


> In case you were wondering, yes, I have completely lost it.... Anemone makes me do crazy things


Whaaaaaaaat?!?!? Yes girl!!! So amazing


----------



## lil tote

My first B25 just in time for my birthday ! Noir Togo with PHW


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Pico 22 Jaune Ambre with GHW....love this color.....feel very lucky to get this on the first try.


----------



## Lejic

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Pico 22 Jaune Ambre with GHW....love this color.....feel very lucky to get this on the first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690569


Oh that’s so beautiful!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Lejic said:


> Oh that’s so beautiful!


Thank you.  My first pop of color H bag.  A sunny happy color in these uncertain times.  I hope all remain safe and healthy.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TeeCee77 said:


> In case you were wondering, yes, I have completely lost it.... Anemone makes me do crazy things


I can see why anemone makes you do crazy things.  Your newest is a beauty!


----------



## CMilly

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Pico 22 Jaune Ambre with GHW....love this color.....feel very lucky to get this on the first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690569


Beautiful. I don’t even like yellow and I think it’s gorgeous. Wear it in good health.


----------



## momoc

TeeCee77 said:


> In case you were wondering, yes, I have completely lost it.... Anemone makes me do crazy things



Congratulations!!!! This is definitely your bag!!

Updated family portrait pretty please? 
Edit: saw it in the bag set thread!! Amazing set!!


----------



## momoc

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Pico 22 Jaune Ambre with GHW....love this color.....feel very lucky to get this on the first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690569



I love this color too, especially with GHW I can feel a bubbling warmth just looking at the photo. Congrats and enjoy her!!


----------



## renet

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Pico 22 Jaune Ambre with GHW....love this color.....feel very lucky to get this on the first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690569



Love this sunny color! Brighten up these gloomy days amidst the virus days. Conversations never leaves without the word “virus” these days. Congratulations! [emoji3060]


----------



## marzipanchen

I must say, looking at all your beautiful H photos here does help to keep my mind from worrying from all the bad news. So I'd thought I'd share my recent purchases.
I bought a few things from the home goods section yesterday.

#1 Pli'H leather tablet (Veau butler)



#2 wooden twilly box "ex-libris"



#3 H Mosaïque au 24 Platin plate (will use this as a tray)



I am especially in love with the twilly box!
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## BagLady164

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Pico 22 Jaune Ambre with GHW....love this color.....feel very lucky to get this on the first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690569


I don’t like yellow so when my SA made me look at a yellow B30 I figured I would be leaving empty-handed.  But, when she brought it out in Jaune Ambre with GHW, I just handed over my credit card without a word.  Out of the many (too many) H bags filling my closets, this is the one that sits out where I can look at it because 1) it’s so cheery in these dark times, and 2) it goes with everything so it’s easy to grab.  I would never have thought of yellow as a neutral but this particular color really is in the same way as Gold but much more eye-catching.   Love, love, love it.  I hope you will too!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

BagLady164 said:


> I don’t like yellow so when my SA made me look at a yellow B30 I figured I would be leaving empty-handed.  But, when she brought it out in Jaune Ambre with GHW, I just handed over my credit card without a word.  Out of the many (too many) H bags filling my closets, this is the one that sits out where I can look at it because 1) it’s so cheery in these dark times, and 2) it goes with everything so it’s easy to grab.  I would never have thought of yellow as a neutral but this particular color really is in the same way as Gold but much more eye-catching.   Love, love, love it.  I hope you will too!


Your B sounds amazing! I love that story!  Mine is sitting out on my dresser where I can look at it while relaxing in bed.  It literally cheers me up.  I haven’t worn it yet but I’m sure it will be easy to wear.


----------



## BagLady164

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Your B sounds amazing! I love that story!  Mine is sitting out on my dresser where I can look at it while relaxing in bed.  It literally cheers me up.  I haven’t worn it yet but I’m sure it will be easy to wear.


I totally understand the cheers you up part.  It honestly does.  I’ve stopped carrying any leather bags now because I can’t keep disinfecting my hands (or them) without ruining them.  So, for now I will just admire them on their shelves.  I finally have a need for the only LV logo bag I own so at least there’s that.


----------



## PIPET83

Birkin 25 Togo bamboo GHW


----------



## tlamdang08

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Pico 22 Jaune Ambre with GHW....love this color.....feel very lucky to get this on the first try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690569


I stare at your beautiful Picotin and can not get over my head 
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

This beauty!!! my first ‘proper’ H bag!!!
( I have an extremely tatty Kelly from the 70’s I brought at a vintage fair for £200 over 20 years ago- but she’s fragile and I don’t use her just love her gently!) 
I’m so happy and also a little afraid to use her because she’s a lighter colour than I’d planned 
For reference she’s  gold Fijord leather and 9 years old. I needed cheering up in these awful times and I seized the moment to buy my dream bag whilst I had the savings. 
stay safe everyone xxxxxx


----------



## CottonCandy502

First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!


----------



## renet

CottonCandy502 said:


> First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!



Congrats and this is lovely!  Stay safe though.


----------



## Ethengdurst

CottonCandy502 said:


> First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!


Gorgeous! Congrats! What are the specs of this beauty?


----------



## Summerof89

CottonCandy502 said:


> First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!


Oh you have to cheat for this beauty congrats!


----------



## mcwee

Picked up this cheerful print last week.


----------



## surfer

Some recent haul...no modeling pics yet but soon


----------



## DR2014

CottonCandy502 said:


> First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!


So beautiful!!!  Can you tell us the specs?  Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.Z

CottonCandy502 said:


> First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!


Stunning!


----------



## kelly7

CottonCandy502 said:


> First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!


----------



## kelly7

I am speechless, congratulations on this beautiful unicorn Kelly !!!
What color ?


----------



## kelly7

Is that Anemone?


----------



## leechiyong

mcwee said:


> Picked up this cheerful print last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4691455


Gorgeous!  I’ve been eyeing this pair as well!


----------



## CMilly

CottonCandy502 said:


> First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!


Stunning. What colour is that?


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

CottonCandy502 said:


> First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!


Beautiful! What are the specs?


----------



## bagnut1

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This beauty!!! my first ‘proper’ H bag!!!
> ( I have an extremely tatty Kelly from the 70’s I brought at a vintage fair for £200 over 20 years ago- but she’s fragile and I don’t use her just love her gently!)
> I’m so happy and also a little afraid to use her because she’s a lighter colour than I’d planned
> For reference she’s  gold Fijord leather and 9 years old. I needed cheering up in these awful times and I seized the moment to buy my dream bag whilst I had the savings.
> stay safe everyone xxxxxx


Very nice!  You will love the J, it's a fantastic bag and will keep your hands free while you wash them and do all of the other non-touchy things we are all doing now.  Fjord is awesome, I wish I had been in the H club when it was still in production.


----------



## CottonCandy502

DR2014 said:


> So beautiful!!!  Can you tell us the specs?  Thank you!


It is a K28 Retourne in Bordeaux. Matte Alligator Mississippiensis.


----------



## PIPET83

1 pm Rodeo for my B30 anemone.. and 1 so black rodeo mm for my Shadow b35, constance 24 black swift lime interior RGHW and lip balm.


----------



## CMilly

CottonCandy502 said:


> It is a K28 Retourne in Bordeaux. Matte Alligator Mississippiensis.


Beautiful. I have a wallet in Bordeaux. Such a great colour.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

CottonCandy502 said:


> It is a K28 Retourne in Bordeaux. Matte Alligator Mississippiensis.


I love matte aligator! and this colour is sublime


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

PIPET83 said:


> 1 pm Rodeo for my B30 anemone.. and 1 so black rodeo mm for my Shadow b35, constance 24 black swift lime interior RGHW and lip balm.


OMG!!!!you have a shadow Birkin! respect and kudos
Its probably the only Birkin that truly brings tears to my eyes with its sheer beauty.
thank you for posting..sadly I've never seen one in the 'wild' so to speak but when I do I'll bow low in respect!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

bagnut1 said:


> Very nice!  You will love the J, it's a fantastic bag and will keep your hands free while you wash them and do all of the other non-touchy things we are all doing now.  Fjord is awesome, I wish I had been in the H club when it was still in production.


Thank you!
I never really knew about Fijord leather and I read a bit about it before I committed to this purchase I wonder why they stopped producing it?
It seems to hold its shape really well as other Jyp's Ive seen same age seem to have become a little 'baggy'


----------



## hers4eva

Does a Shadow Birkin have a flap that lays over the open top to secure it shut like a regular Birkin?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

CottonCandy502 said:


> First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!


I adore matte bags and this color combo is SPECTACULAR!!!!


----------



## mcwee

leechiyong said:


> Gorgeous!  I’ve been eyeing this pair as well!


I got the last pair of my size


----------



## ladysarah

PIPET83 said:


> 1 pm Rodeo for my B30 anemone.. and 1 so black rodeo mm for my Shadow b35, constance 24 black swift lime interior RGHW and lip balm.


 love the colour coordinated sets!


----------



## Phiona88

My first piece of fine jewelry from Hermes. I just simply adore rose gold jewelry!


----------



## smallfry

Phiona88 said:


> My first piece of fine jewelry from Hermes. I just simply adore rose gold jewelry!


Congratulations, it looks stunning on you!  You have beautiful hands, you should be a hand model


----------



## Phiona88

smallfry said:


> Congratulations, it looks stunning on you!  You have beautiful hands, you should be a hand model



Thank you! Very sweet of you


----------



## tlamdang08

( last night ) I call this my Midnight snack .


----------



## undecided45

Working from home these past two weeks (and continuing to WFH for many more) required a visit to the H online store to de-stress. 

Plumes en Fete scarf in orange/bleu/rose, and #64 matte lipstick Rouge Casaque. The vivid colors really brighten my day.


----------



## tlamdang08

undecided45 said:


> Working from home these past two weeks (and continuing to WFH for many more) required a visit to the H online store to de-stress.
> 
> Plumes en Fete scarf in orange/bleu/rose, and #64 matte lipstick Rouge Casaque. The vivid colors really brighten my day.
> View attachment 4692550
> View attachment 4692551


Love the orange scarf


----------



## Ladybaga

undecided45 said:


> Working from home these past two weeks (and continuing to WFH for many more) required a visit to the H online store to de-stress.
> 
> Plumes en Fete scarf in orange/bleu/rose, and #64 matte lipstick Rouge Casaque. The vivid colors really brighten my day.
> View attachment 4692550
> View attachment 4692551


We are twins on this scarf! There are so many beautiful colors in it.  ENJOY!
Your lipstick is a gorgeous shade of red!


----------



## undecided45

Ladybaga said:


> We are twins on this scarf! There are so many beautiful colors in it.  ENJOY!
> Your lipstick is a gorgeous shade of red!


That is so exciting! Enjoy your beautiful scarf as well!


----------



## katg519

I managed to score an Evelyne TPM last week on the US H website.  Say hello to my new Gris Etain Evie!


----------



## CMilly

katg519 said:


> I managed to score an Evelyne TPM last week on the US H website.  Say hello to my new Gris Etain Evie!
> View attachment 4692619


I love it. So gorgeous. Wear it well and in good health (even if you are wearing it at home).


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

katg519 said:


> I managed to score an Evelyne TPM last week on the US H website.  Say hello to my new Gris Etain Evie!
> View attachment 4692619


Awesome find!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Had been working from home in the past week but can’t pass on going in the office to pick my latest love. Added another work horse GP36 from another lovely TPer to my collection.  Regret letting go of a Gold GP30 a few years ago and happy to get something back in this color.  What a nice excuse to leave the house.


----------



## JeanGranger

chkpfbeliever said:


> Had been working from home in the past week but can’t pass on going in the office to pick my latest love. Added another work horse GP36 from another lovely TPer to my collection.  Regret letting go of a Gold GP30 a few years ago and happy to get something back in this color.  What a nice excuse to leave the house.


Congratulations. I let go my GP36 in Rouge H. Now wanting to but GP30 in Gold


----------



## DreamingPink

chkpfbeliever said:


> Had been working from home in the past week but can’t pass on going in the office to pick my latest love. Added another work horse GP36 from another lovely TPer to my collection.  Regret letting go of a Gold GP30 a few years ago and happy to get something back in this color.  What a nice excuse to leave the house.



Saw this and immediately thought of you 
https://www.fashionphile.com/hermes-negonda-garden-party-30-tpm-gold-488038


----------



## Fab41

i told myself no more silk scarves.. so why did i leave the store with 2???  (last store visit 2 weeks ago)
i meant to just have a look at the lippies...


----------



## peonies13

smallfry said:


> Congratulations, it looks stunning on you!  You have beautiful hands, you should be a hand model


 I agree - looks lovely on you and you do have gorgeous hands! 



tlamdang08 said:


> ( last night ) I call this my Midnight snack .


 LOL! Yes  So beautiful!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got them before Hermes closed their stores!! 2 more lipsticks ( I have 6 now) , a pair of really nice earrings, the small red heart scarf ring and a vert verone passport holder ( I dont know when I can use it). I hope and pray this pandemic will end soon! Stay safe tpfers!


----------



## mimi 123

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got them before Hermes closed their stores!! 2 more lipsticks ( I have 6 now) , a pair of really nice earrings, the small red heart scarf ring and a vert verone passport holder ( I dont know when I can use it). I hope and pray this pandemic will end soon! Stay safe tpfers!


Could you share the name of the earrings? They look great on you!


----------



## TraceySH

Phiona88 said:


> My first piece of fine jewelry from Hermes. I just simply adore rose gold jewelry!


Omg hand envy. Wow. Looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## Phiona88

TraceySH said:


> Omg hand envy. Wow. Looks beautiful on you!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## Phiona88

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got them before Hermes closed their stores!! 2 more lipsticks ( I have 6 now) , a pair of really nice earrings, the small red heart scarf ring and a vert verone passport holder ( I dont know when I can use it). I hope and pray this pandemic will end soon! Stay safe tpfers!



Loving the Mini Coeur scarf ring! I can't find them anywhere anymore...


----------



## tlamdang08

I think I adopt the midnight snack habit and before the website close down tomorrow I placed this order. Love Della Gavalleria, must have it.


----------



## tlamdang08

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got them before Hermes closed their stores!! 2 more lipsticks ( I have 6 now) , a pair of really nice earrings, the small red heart scarf ring and a vert verone passport holder ( I dont know when I can use it). I hope and pray this pandemic will end soon! Stay safe tpfers!


Love your earrings. So cute!!!


----------



## Rebzzz

Something good out of this pandemic situation. Found a new baby! K25 in vert verone ostrich


----------



## momoc

mimi 123 said:


> Could you share the name of the earrings? They look great on you!



Not OP but those are the Amulettes Equestre Earrings  I have its sister version (Amulettes Maroquinier)

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/amulettes-equestre-earrings-H057004FD00/


----------



## mimi 123

momoc said:


> Not OP but those are the Amulettes Equestre Earrings  I have its sister version (Amulettes Maroquinier)
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/amulettes-equestre-earrings-H057004FD00/


Thank you so much! Gonna order before they close...


----------



## pinkorchid20

Wasn’t sure if I should post it as it felt quite excessive, frivolous and wrong, especially given the current circumstances. On top of my B30 in Malachite I received another B30 in Etain very few days later. 

Miss B30 Etain Togo PHW


----------



## odette57

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wasn’t sure if I should post it as it felt quite excessive, frivolous and wrong, especially given the current circumstances. On top of my B30 in Malachite I received another B30 in Etain very few days later.
> 
> Miss B30 Etain Togo PHW
> 
> View attachment 4694098


Congrats!  If anything, this forum had been my distraction from this trying times so thanks for posting!


----------



## odette57

Rebzzz said:


> Something good out of this pandemic situation. Found a new baby! K25 in vert verone ostrich


beautiful!


----------



## westcoastgal

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wasn’t sure if I should post it as it felt quite excessive, frivolous and wrong, especially given the current circumstances. On top of my B30 in Malachite I received another B30 in Etain very few days later.
> 
> Miss B30 Etain Togo PHW
> 
> View attachment 4694098


Congrats!


----------



## pinkorchid20

odette57 said:


> Congrats!  If anything, this forum had been my distraction from this trying times so thanks for posting!


Thank you for reassuring me. It is the same for me but wasn’t sure if people might get offended. Hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## luckylove

Thanks ladies for posting the eye candy. It truly is great respite to drool over your lovely new bags!


----------



## Chanelandco

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wasn’t sure if I should post it as it felt quite excessive, frivolous and wrong, especially given the current circumstances. On top of my B30 in Malachite I received another B30 in Etain very few days later.
> 
> Miss B30 Etain Togo PHW
> 
> View attachment 4694098


Thank you for posting this. It is gorgeous
We need distraction and some beautiful things to look at. Enjoy her in good health


----------



## skybluesky

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wasn’t sure if I should post it as it felt quite excessive, frivolous and wrong, especially given the current circumstances. On top of my B30 in Malachite I received another B30 in Etain very few days later.
> 
> Miss B30 Etain Togo PHW
> 
> View attachment 4694098



YAY!  We are bag twins!  I got mine in January.  I'm grateful for the posts since it keeps my mind off things.  I already read the news WAY too much.


----------



## pinkorchid20

skybluesky said:


> YAY!  We are bag twins!  I got mine in January.  I'm grateful for the posts since it keeps my mind off things.  I already read the news WAY too much.





Chanelandco said:


> Thank you for posting this. It is gorgeous
> We need distraction and some beautiful things to look at. Enjoy her in good health



Thank you both! Such a relief being able to come to a safe and understanding place like tPF.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Rebzzz said:


> Something good out of this pandemic situation. Found a new baby! K25 in vert verone ostrich


Gorgeous, and what a perfect match with the twilly and the rodeos!


----------



## walds11

Citizen Twill Card Holder color Navy/Bleu Nuit/Bleu Zanzib in Swift calfskin. I received it earlier this week. 



This thing is so nice, I ordered Bleu de Malte/Rouge casaque/Azur in Evercolor calfskin.  Now out of stock, but here is a screen shot:




I’ll probably enjoy the Evercolor more than the Swift because the former has more grain and texture, thus should be more durable too.


----------



## TeeCee77

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wasn’t sure if I should post it as it felt quite excessive, frivolous and wrong, especially given the current circumstances. On top of my B30 in Malachite I received another B30 in Etain very few days later.
> 
> Miss B30 Etain Togo PHW
> 
> View attachment 4694098


Do not feel bad, she is beautiful. Congratulations and thank you for sharing.


----------



## tlamdang08

Rebzzz said:


> Something good out of this pandemic situation. Found a new baby! K25 in vert verone ostrich


Love it, I have to refresh the page to see it time to time 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

momoc said:


> Not OP but those are the Amulettes Equestre Earrings  I have its sister version (Amulettes Maroquinier)
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/amulettes-equestre-earrings-H057004FD00/


Thanks for sharing the name. I just saw the thread.


----------



## DrTr

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you both! Such a relief being able to come to a safe and understanding place like tPF.


We ALL need distraction, kindness, good feelings, support and sharing right now. Tpf is a great place for that as we usually come here for that anyway. So everyone share away!  Yes, some are more privileged than others, a reality that feels bad right now as we know so many are suffering. But no matter what our privilege level, the virus doesn’t discriminate so we are all in this together. I give great gratitude and thanks to all the health professionals on the front lines and their families, and to all that are sick or worried about becoming so (we all worry about our people and ourselves, it’s so human). 

so bring on the Birkins and Kelly’s and Victoria’s and Evelynes and scarfs and fine jewelry and home goods and SLGs and so on!!  Congrats pinkorchid on your 2 beautiful 30 B’s!  I was lucky enough to to get a 28 K this year, my next dream bag is a 30 B in a lovely blue leather like evercolor or Togo with palladium hardware. It seems the perfect size.  Thanks for sharing!.


----------



## BirkinLover77

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wasn’t sure if I should post it as it felt quite excessive, frivolous and wrong, especially given the current circumstances. On top of my B30 in Malachite I received another B30 in Etain very few days later.
> 
> Miss B30 Etain Togo PHW
> 
> View attachment 4694098


Congratulations! Very beautiful! Stay safe with your family


----------



## rravic

surfer said:


> View attachment 4691462
> View attachment 4691463
> View attachment 4691464
> View attachment 4691465
> View attachment 4691466
> View attachment 4691467
> View attachment 4691468
> View attachment 4691469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some recent haul...no modeling pics yet but soon


Whats the name of the necklace in the last photo? Thank you


----------



## surfer

rravic said:


> Whats the name of the necklace in the last photo? Thank you


If it’s the blue one then it’s the VCA blue agate hun


----------



## pinkorchid20

DrTr said:


> We ALL need distraction, kindness, good feelings, support and sharing right now. Tpf is a great place for that as we usually come here for that anyway. So everyone share away!  Yes, some are more privileged than others, a reality that feels bad right now as we know so many are suffering. But no matter what our privilege level, the virus doesn’t discriminate so we are all in this together. I give great gratitude and thanks to all the health professionals on the front lines and their families, and to all that are sick or worried about becoming so (we all worry about our people and ourselves, it’s so human).
> 
> so bring on the Birkins and Kelly’s and Victoria’s and Evelynes and scarfs and fine jewelry and home goods and SLGs and so on!!  Congrats pinkorchid on your 2 beautiful 30 B’s!  I was lucky enough to to get a 28 K this year, my next dream bag is a 30 B in a lovely blue leather like evercolor or Togo with palladium hardware. It seems the perfect size.  Thanks for sharing!.


Beautifully phrased, thank you


----------



## pinkorchid20

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congratulations! Very beautiful! Stay safe with your family


Thank you so much! Wishing the best to you and your beloved ones (and everyone else!) as well!


----------



## DrTr

pinkorchid20 said:


> Beautifully phrased, thank you


Thank you - I really do love your new B!


----------



## candyapple15

Just bought some bowls to enrich my tableware collection, can’t wait to enjoy them with salad and noodles.


----------



## DrTr

candyapple15 said:


> Just bought some bowls to enrich my tableware collection, can’t wait to enjoy them with salad and noodles.
> View attachment 4695250
> View attachment 4695251


What a gorgeous set - the bowls are stunning and just looking at your lovely meal makes me hungry!  I love many pieces from H dinnerware, but I often pull really boneheaded clumsy moves so I can imagine your tableau in pieces on my counter. Maybe a tray for my room.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Not a purchase, but considering the climate we are in, I decided to get creative from all this quarantining and social distancing. I made a washable face mask out of an extra Hermes Dustbag I had.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a purchase, but considering the climate we are in, I decided to get creative from all this quarantining and social distancing. I made a washable face mask out of an extra Hermes Dustbag I had.



I LOVE IT!  The craftsmanship is outstanding!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I LOVE IT!  The craftsmanship is outstanding!



Thanks!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thanks!



Wear it in Good Health!


----------



## tlamdang08

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a purchase, but considering the climate we are in, I decided to get creative from all this quarantining and social distancing. I made a washable face mask out of an extra Hermes Dustbag I had.


OMG, beautifullllll.Thanks for sharing , I follow


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a purchase, but considering the climate we are in, I decided to get creative from all this quarantining and social distancing. I made a washable face mask out of an extra Hermes Dustbag I had.


Can you make me a pair? Lol


----------



## PIPET83

im very happy with my new baby.


----------



## leechiyong

PIPET83 said:


> im very happy with my new baby.


You got it?!?   Yay!!!   Enjoy!


----------



## Yoshi1296

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG, beautifullllll.Thanks for sharing , I follow



Thanks!



MrsMBunboxing said:


> Can you make me a pair? Lol



Hahaha for sure! First I need to do some more shopping to gather the dustbags haha!



PIPET83 said:


> im very happy with my new baby.



So amazing! Congrats!


----------



## mcpro

PIPET83 said:


> im very happy with my new baby.



it’s a piece of art !! Congratulations !!!


----------



## TankerToad

PIPET83 said:


> im very happy with my new baby.


You bought it!!
Its fabulous !
Congrats - not sure I could have resisted it either !
It’s really a special bag


----------



## GoldFish8

PIPET83 said:


> im very happy with my new baby.


Congrats! I can’t get over how little it is. Thanks for putting it next to your mini K’s to give some perspective


----------



## skybluesky

PIPET83 said:


> im very happy with my new baby.



That's so beautiful, and thank you for the comparison shot!


----------



## Hiraeth

I can never say to an Orange shopping bag !


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Hiraeth said:


> View attachment 4695689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never say to an Orange shopping bag !


 Does that oranges bag charm open at all?


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wasn’t sure if I should post it as it felt quite excessive, frivolous and wrong, especially given the current circumstances. On top of my B30 in Malachite I received another B30 in Etain very few days later.
> 
> Miss B30 Etain Togo PHW
> 
> View attachment 4694098


WOW !! You are really very lucky  two bags in one week from one store  amazing ! some of us can only dream of that  congratulations !!  thank you for sharing this with us


----------



## psoucsd

sweetlikechocolate said:


> Does that oranges bag charm open at all?



No, the bag charm is completely stitched closed.


----------



## momasaurus

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got them before Hermes closed their stores!! 2 more lipsticks ( I have 6 now) , a pair of really nice earrings, the small red heart scarf ring and a vert verone passport holder ( I dont know when I can use it). I hope and pray this pandemic will end soon! Stay safe tpfers!


Oh, very cool earrings! My first time seeing these. Love them. They look nice on you!
EDIT: Just found them on the website. I must say I was surprised at the reasonable price!


----------



## momasaurus

candyapple15 said:


> Just bought some bowls to enrich my tableware collection, can’t wait to enjoy them with salad and noodles.
> View attachment 4695250
> View attachment 4695251


These are beautiful! Bon appetit!


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

psoucsd said:


> No, the bag charm is completely stitched closed.



Thanks. In that case I think it defeats the purpose of being a bag charm. It would have been so much better if it opened as a little bag. At least I can stop admiring it now.


----------



## nyctt

New sneakers for spring...


----------



## tlamdang08

My first Bastia Verso has arrived. The FedEx guy obey the 6 Feet’s distance. No signature required.


----------



## dsrm

PIPET83 said:


> im very happy with my new baby.


Congratulations! 
It is one of kind!
Love your mini kelly


----------



## loh

nyctt said:


> View attachment 4695800
> 
> New sneakers for spring...




I love those.  Been eyeing a pair for myself.


----------



## pinkorchid20

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> WOW !! You are really very lucky  two bags in one week from one store  amazing ! some of us can only dream of that  congratulations !!  thank you for sharing this with us


Thank you! Very lucky indeed  However, I waited more than 2 (nearly 2.5) years with spending around 8 x the bag's value on non-bag items before getting this first wishlist offer ever at my home store. The second one was on my better half's account (not married, separate accounts - he opened it basically for himself end of last year so got lucky with this offer). I actually just recently told my SA that I would switch stores based on more than one strange encounter during the past, so maybe that helped.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Fab41 said:


> i told myself no more silk scarves.. so why did i leave the store with 2???  (last store visit 2 weeks ago)
> i meant to just have a look at the lippies...


Good decision as the stores and dot com are both closed.  We need to keep our sanity.


----------



## passion.du.jour

I received this Evelyne TPM in cuivre/cuivre in the mail last week, but didn't have time to post until now. I've wanted a gold one for a while, but thought it may take a while to get gold so jumped on this when I saw it on the website. I'm liking the color, but not completely sure about it yet. 

Second picture is with a calvi verso in Barenia that I picked up at my home store on early March to show the color comparison.

@londongal2009 - posting so you have a better idea of the color


----------



## Hermeaddict

My tide me over for now haul . Bride-a-brac cosmetice case pm and lots of lipstick and a lip pencil! Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

passion.du.jour said:


> I received this Evelyne TPM in cuivre/cuivre in the mail last week, but didn't have time to post until now. I've wanted a gold one for a while, but thought it may take a while to get gold so jumped on this when I saw it on the website. I'm liking the color, but not completely sure about it yet.
> 
> Second picture is with a calvi verso in Barenia that I picked up at my home store on early March to show the color comparison.
> 
> @londongal2009 - posting so you have a better idea of the color
> 
> View attachment 4696000
> View attachment 4696001



that color is lovely...


----------



## ermottina

Finally my Birkin 30 togo craie rose gold hardware has arrived!


----------



## londongal2009

passion.du.jour said:


> I received this Evelyne TPM in cuivre/cuivre in the mail last week, but didn't have time to post until now. I've wanted a gold one for a while, but thought it may take a while to get gold so jumped on this when I saw it on the website. I'm liking the color, but not completely sure about it yet.
> 
> Second picture is with a calvi verso in Barenia that I picked up at my home store on early March to show the color comparison.
> 
> @londongal2009 - posting so you have a better idea of the color
> 
> View attachment 4696000
> View attachment 4696001


Beautiful! Thank you for sharing


----------



## pinkorchid20

ermottina said:


> Finally my Birkin 30 togo craie rose gold hardware has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696240


Incredibly beautiful! Congratulations on this stunning beauty!


----------



## Solday

New addition to my Hermes family - Kelly Cut Shiny Croco i orange poppy 
I’m so happy!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Solday said:


> New addition to my Hermes family - Kelly Cut Shiny Croco i orange poppy
> I’m so happy!


Congrats, this is gorgeous!


----------



## Solday

Mrs.Z said:


> Congrats, this is gorgeous!



Thank you dear!


----------



## Rhl2987

ermottina said:


> Finally my Birkin 30 togo craie rose gold hardware has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696240


So gorgeous. Many congratulations!


----------



## soccerzfan

I return mine because I didn’t like the color. It was this weird reddish brown under my bedroom lighting so not exactly what I was looking for. If you want gold, like I do, you should wait for it. 


passion.du.jour said:


> I received this Evelyne TPM in cuivre/cuivre in the mail last week, but didn't have time to post until now. I've wanted a gold one for a while, but thought it may take a while to get gold so jumped on this when I saw it on the website. I'm liking the color, but not completely sure about it yet.
> 
> Second picture is with a calvi verso in Barenia that I picked up at my home store on early March to show the color comparison.
> 
> @londongal2009 - posting so you have a better idea of the color
> 
> View attachment 4696000
> View attachment 4696001


----------



## passion.du.jour

soccerzfan said:


> I return mine because I didn’t like the color. It was this weird reddish brown under my bedroom lighting so not exactly what I was looking for. If you want gold, like I do, you should wait for it.


I agree - the reddish undertone is something I'm not sure about. Given that stores are closed until further notice I may try it at home with different lighting conditions. We're under orders to stay home until at least April 7 so I've got time!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

passion.du.jour said:


> I received this Evelyne TPM in cuivre/cuivre in the mail last week, but didn't have time to post until now. I've wanted a gold one for a while, but thought it may take a while to get gold so jumped on this when I saw it on the website. I'm liking the color, but not completely sure about it yet



I like cuivre but prefer it with GHW given the red-brown undertones.

Regardless of hardware, I would return — you will never be happy because your heart is set on gold. Just wait for the gold — it’ll be worth it!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ermottina said:


> Finally my Birkin 30 togo craie rose gold hardware has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696240


OMGGGGGGG Soooo beautiful hun CONGRATS!!!! That is soooo luxurious with the RGHW. I can't get over it!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Solday said:


> New addition to my Hermes family - Kelly Cut Shiny Croco i orange poppy
> I’m so happy!


*WOWZA!!!!*


----------



## ermottina

pinkorchid20 said:


> Incredibly beautiful! Congratulations on this stunning beauty!





Rhl2987 said:


> So gorgeous. Many congratulations!





Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGG Soooo beautiful hun CONGRATS!!!! That is soooo luxurious with the RGHW. I can't get over it!!!


Thank you! I love it!!!!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a purchase, but considering the climate we are in, I decided to get creative from all this quarantining and social distancing. I made a washable face mask out of an extra Hermes Dustbag I had.


That is great. I am an OBGYN and we currently have masks but I Jane a lot of dust bags... That is so funny!!!


----------



## Babii Namky

Just purchased the birkin 30 black chevre ghw.
Thinking if i should let go of my etain togo 30 that i purchased in 2017 to get the kelly 25 epsom sellier..
What do you think?


----------



## TeeCee77

Babii Namky said:


> Just purchased the birkin 30 black chevre ghw.
> Thinking if i should let go of my etain togo 30 that i purchased in 2017 to get the kelly 25 epsom sellier..
> What do you think?


Congrats! I think it’s all personal preference! I love your etain B and would keep it! I am less of a fan of epsom, keeping the etain is my vote!


----------



## Chanelandco

Babii Namky said:


> Just purchased the birkin 30 black chevre ghw.
> Thinking if i should let go of my etain togo 30 that i purchased in 2017 to get the kelly 25 epsom sellier..
> What do you think?


Congrats on your new birkin.
Not an easy decision . But that etain B is gorgeous...Did you Used it often since 2017? Do you have other Kelly? 
Sorry I am helping with questions...
Good luck deciding


----------



## psoucsd

Got a few items on the Hermes website before the distribution center closed.


I love Calvi Verso card holders so was happy to add a couple more to my collection.

Malachite/Bleu Atoll color way in Evercolor calfskin.  Malachite is one of my favorite greens!








Gris Étain/Vert Criquet color way in Epsom calfskin.  I’m officially obsessed with the Vert Criquet color!






Finally, my first Bastia in Barenia Faubourg leather in Fauve/Rose D'été color way.  Got it to match a Calvi that I have in the same specs.







Hope everyone is safe and healthy!  Thank you for letting me share and help escape the Covid-19 crazyness!


----------



## renet

psoucsd said:


> Got a few items on the Hermes website before the distribution center closed.
> View attachment 4697272
> 
> I love Calvi Verso card holders so was happy to add a couple more to my collection.
> 
> Malachite/Bleu Atoll color way in Evercolor calfskin.  Malachite is one of my favorite greens!
> 
> View attachment 4697273
> 
> View attachment 4697274
> 
> View attachment 4697275
> 
> 
> Gris Étain/Vert Criquet color way in Epsom calfskin.  I’m officially obsessed with the Vert Criquet color!
> 
> View attachment 4697276
> View attachment 4697277
> View attachment 4697278
> 
> 
> Finally, my first Bastia in Barenia Faubourg leather in Fauve/Rose D'été color way.  Got it to match a Calvi that I have in the same specs.
> 
> View attachment 4697279
> View attachment 4697280
> 
> View attachment 4697281
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and healthy!  Thank you for letting me share and help escape the Covid-19 crazyness!



Congrats, psoucsd! Like you, I love your verso collection! All so lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## renet

My first Petite H! Happy to this cute rabbit charm.


----------



## vesna

Maxi twilly for my Goyard tote

I dress monochromatic, mostly grey...bags and scarves are my pop of colour


----------



## Meowwu

renet said:


> My first Petite H! Happy to this cute rabbit charm.
> 
> View attachment 4697450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697452


Omg! So cute! Do you mind sharing where you found this bunny???


----------



## renet

Meowwu said:


> Omg! So cute! Do you mind sharing where you found this bunny???



Yeah, I found this on Singapore H.com.


----------



## passion.du.jour

psoucsd said:


> Got a few items on the Hermes website before the distribution center closed.
> View attachment 4697272
> 
> I love Calvi Verso card holders so was happy to add a couple more to my collection.
> 
> Malachite/Bleu Atoll color way in Evercolor calfskin.  Malachite is one of my favorite greens!
> 
> View attachment 4697273
> 
> View attachment 4697274
> 
> View attachment 4697275
> 
> 
> Gris Étain/Vert Criquet color way in Epsom calfskin.  I’m officially obsessed with the Vert Criquet color!
> 
> View attachment 4697276
> View attachment 4697277
> View attachment 4697278
> 
> 
> Finally, my first Bastia in Barenia Faubourg leather in Fauve/Rose D'été color way.  Got it to match a Calvi that I have in the same specs.
> 
> View attachment 4697279
> View attachment 4697280
> 
> View attachment 4697281
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and healthy!  Thank you for letting me share and help escape the Covid-19 crazyness!


Love your collection!


----------



## keodi

TeeCee77 said:


> Congrats! I think it’s all personal preference! I love your etain B and would keep it! I am less of a fan of epsom, keeping the etain is my vote!


I agree, if it were me i'd keep the etain Birkin.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

renet said:


> My first Petite H! Happy to this cute rabbit charm.
> 
> View attachment 4697450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697452


hes adorable!


----------



## Meowwu

renet said:


> Yeah, I found this on Singapore H.com.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## crisbac

renet said:


> My first Petite H! Happy to this cute rabbit charm.
> 
> View attachment 4697450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697452


I love it! It's so cute!  So happy for you, dear Renet!!


----------



## justapixel

I bought a double-sided rose Sakura/Gris medor Infini bracelet in size T1. My actual wrist size is only 5 1/4 and I am often frustrated at bracelets that slide to my elbow. (Especially the enamel, which slides right off). I love leather bracelets but they rarely fit the way I wish, even when they say small.  

However, I’m happy to say this bracelet fits nicely!  It stays on my wrist, the metal doesn’t turn around and it doesn’t visit my elbow!  

I wish Hermes wasn’t closed to US customers as I would try more colors. Rumor has it that the Be Hapi in T1 is also very small? 

I share this for other ladies who have the same plight. Oh, if only I could gain weight in my arms instead of my belly!  As I age I get more and more that spider appearance-big belly and skinny arms and legs!  

Stay healthy ladies. Let’s hope our favorite place ships soon. I was going to buy myself a scarf for my upcoming birthday. Guess not.


----------



## renet

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> hes adorable!


Thanks, dear maxroxxherhandbags!  Cuteness overflow. [emoji23] and it was sold out pretty fast. 



crisbac said:


> I love it! It's so cute!  So happy for you, dear Renet!!



Thanks, dear Crisbac! I also adore [emoji3059] when I first seen it online last week!


----------



## Skybunny

Just arrived today by courier from my SA

I bought the blue Amarres earrings last week and loved them so much that I had to get the blanc


----------



## chinnie_baghag

got this drap de plage to use at home while bingeing on Netflix.. stay safe and stay healthy everyone!


----------



## LaFrenchLady

Yoshi1296 said:


> Not a purchase, but considering the climate we are in, I decided to get creative from all this quarantining and social distancing. I made a washable face mask out of an extra Hermes Dustbag I had.


This is so great Yoshi ! You're an inspiration !


----------



## Phiona88

chinnie_baghag said:


> got this drap de plage to use at home while bingeing on Netflix.. stay safe and stay healthy everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4698104



This is so pretty!


----------



## Rhl2987

Skybunny said:


> Just arrived today by courier from my SA
> 
> I bought the blue Amarres earrings last week and loved them so much that I had to get the blanc


Very cute! I'd love to see mod shots of these!


----------



## Rhl2987

chinnie_baghag said:


> got this drap de plage to use at home while bingeing on Netflix.. stay safe and stay healthy everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4698104


That's beautiful. Is that a blanket?


----------



## Champie

Rhl2987 said:


> That's beautiful. Is that a blanket?



I believe it’s a towel.


----------



## TeeCee77

Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw


----------



## ghoztz

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw



It is absolutely stunning! Coal is the perfect name for it. Congrats!!


----------



## honey

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw



Just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw


Absolutely gorgeous!  The leather looks sumptuous and the color is lovely. And it goes with anemone


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw


Soooooo cute dear!!! I just love this size and the leather looks scrumptious!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psoucsd

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw



Beautiful bag in a great leather!  There’s always going to be another HG bag just around the corner to lust after.  “Coal” is going to want another sibling. ; )


----------



## nymeria

CottonCandy502 said:


> It is a K28 Retourne in Bordeaux. Matte Alligator Mississippiensis.


Gorgeous!


----------



## nymeria

psoucsd said:


> Got a few items on the Hermes website before the distribution center closed.
> View attachment 4697272
> 
> I love Calvi Verso card holders so was happy to add a couple more to my collection.
> 
> Malachite/Bleu Atoll color way in Evercolor calfskin.  Malachite is one of my favorite greens!
> 
> View attachment 4697273
> 
> View attachment 4697274
> 
> View attachment 4697275
> 
> 
> Gris Étain/Vert Criquet color way in Epsom calfskin.  I’m officially obsessed with the Vert Criquet color!
> 
> View attachment 4697276
> View attachment 4697277
> View attachment 4697278
> 
> 
> Finally, my first Bastia in Barenia Faubourg leather in Fauve/Rose D'été color way.  Got it to match a Calvi that I have in the same specs.
> 
> View attachment 4697279
> View attachment 4697280
> 
> View attachment 4697281
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and healthy!  Thank you for letting me share and help escape the Covid-19 crazyness!


All are great, but the barenia set is wonderful!! Congrats!


----------



## nymeria

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw


I just LOVE this bag- the color, leather, the PHW can't be beat!   Congrats and wear it well.
PS- Last HG?? not a chance! ( lets add a Kelly ( pick your size) in Noir Jonathan for a start!)


----------



## TeeCee77

nymeria said:


> I just LOVE this bag- the color, leather, the PHW can't be beat!   Congrats and wear it well.
> PS- Last HG?? not a chance! ( lets add a Kelly ( pick your size) in Noir Jonathan for a start!)


Thank you!! I’m so in love! Hehe at least last HG... for now!? Hehe I haven’t seen a kelly in jonathan yet! I need to try and find one to check it out.


----------



## Possum

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw


Huge congrats @TeeCee77! I am totally in love with "Coal"! I hope to find his big brother B30 one day, but for now I will admire your B25 beauty!


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw


He's sooooo good! What a looker.


----------



## CMilly

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw


Gorgeous quarantine eye candy. So curious about the other movement in your beautiful collection. Enjoy your new bag in good health!!!


----------



## vesna

needed a scarf as bright as my Goyard tote to stand with and against my everyday grey outfits and remembered Clic Clac a pois and found one


----------



## auntynat

A quick visit to Hermes today and I managed to leave with this, replacing one lost to one of my nieces long ago - this time a barenia single strap. My first barenia leather piece, it really is a beautiful leather!


----------



## chinnie_baghag

Rhl2987 said:


> That's beautiful. Is that a blanket?



Thank you! Its more a wrap towel than a blanket.. slightly thinner and smaller than the avalon throw blanket


----------



## nymeria

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you!! I’m so in love! Hehe at least last HG... for now!? Hehe I haven’t seen a kelly in jonathan yet! I need to try and find one to check it out.


I've never seen ( or heard of one either) but that's ( one of ) my HG- either swift or Jonathan Kelly 28 noir PHW- so now we need to find 2!


----------



## CMilly

I bought this several weeks before we went into lock-down but never got around to posting. Evie TPM in ebene/havane with phw. I also got a black with ghw that I will photograph later.


----------



## Sofiko

Solday said:


> New addition to my Hermes family - Kelly Cut Shiny Croco i orange poppy
> I’m so happy!


Beautiful!


----------



## Sofiko

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw


Stunning


----------



## maysie

chinnie_baghag said:


> got this drap de plage to use at home while bingeing on Netflix.. stay safe and stay healthy everyone
> View attachment 4698104



Amazing!!!! Love it! What’s the material like?


----------



## chinnie_baghag

maysie said:


> Amazing!!!! Love it! What’s the material like?



Thank you!  100% cotton.. saves a trip to the dry cleaners!


----------



## Summerof89

Centipede alert


----------



## pinkorchid20

TeeCee77 said:


> Who is ready for a little reveal!? With the current state of things, it’s hard to be overly excited. I made this purchase just before things got bad and it coincided with a couple other bags. I’ve had a lot of movement in my collection, but I am just thrilled where it is at. This is my last HG bag (I hope?... heard that before) other than my SO. So here it goes. Meet “Coal” my new B25 Noir Jonathan phw


This beauty perfectly complements your wonderful collection. The leather...


----------



## Nahreen

My new twillies and carmen.


----------



## Skybunny

Rhl2987 said:


> Very cute! I'd love to see mod shots of these!


Thank you! Shown here with Animapolis 90


----------



## tlamdang08

Skybunny said:


> Thank you! Shown here with Animapolis 90


Love the earing


----------



## Rhl2987

Skybunny said:


> Thank you! Shown here with Animapolis 90


Thank you! So pretty on you!


----------



## Skybunny

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! So pretty on you!



Oh thank you dear  compliments have a habit of following these earrings whenever I wear them out (on necessary outings, of course!)


----------



## cynicsaturn

Originally was trying to get a gold picotin MM in gold hardware, but SA says they only have a rose azalee picotin MM PHW today. I guess I can always have something in gold later


----------



## Skybunny

cynicsaturn said:


> Originally was trying to get a gold picotin MM in gold hardware, but SA says they only have a rose azalee picotin MM PHW today. I guess I can always have something in gold later ...
> 
> View attachment 4700047


This is a most stunning compromise


----------



## Summerof89

Skybunny said:


> This is a most stunning compromise


I personally would think of that as an upgrade heheh =P


----------



## Orangefanatic

Twilly Ring, something very small


----------



## BBINX

cynicsaturn said:


> Originally was trying to get a gold picotin MM in gold hardware, but SA says they only have a rose azalee picotin MM PHW today. I guess I can always have something in gold later
> 
> View attachment 4700047


Perfect color for Spring


----------



## Lachirine

cynicsaturn said:


> Originally was trying to get a gold picotin MM in gold hardware, but SA says they only have a rose azalee picotin MM PHW today. I guess I can always have something in gold later
> 
> View attachment 4700047


Is this rose azalea or rose été or confetti?  very nice bag! Congratulations!


----------



## tlamdang08

cynicsaturn said:


> Originally was trying to get a gold picotin MM in gold hardware, but SA says they only have a rose azalee picotin MM PHW today. I guess I can always have something in gold later
> 
> View attachment 4700047


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## cynicsaturn

BBINX said:


> Perfect color for Spring


Yes can't wait to take it out even though it might not be the best of time to go out these days ...



Lachirine said:


> Is this rose azalea or rose été or confetti?  very nice bag! Congratulations!


It's rose azalee the classic pink  



tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## nymeria

cynicsaturn said:


> Originally was trying to get a gold picotin MM in gold hardware, but SA says they only have a rose azalee picotin MM PHW today. I guess I can always have something in gold later
> 
> View attachment 4700047


Looking at it and just smiling. Congrats!


----------



## chinnie_baghag

Kind of bit the bullet and made my first purchase from a reseller.. couldn't resist the Jige Elan in Vert Cypress!


----------



## Mali_

chinnie_baghag said:


> Kind of bit the bullet and made my first purchase from a reseller.. couldn't resist the Jige Elan in Vert Cypress!
> 
> View attachment 4702006


Mean green. It’s a stunning shade.


----------



## momasaurus

chinnie_baghag said:


> Kind of bit the bullet and made my first purchase from a reseller.. couldn't resist the Jige Elan in Vert Cypress!
> 
> View attachment 4702006


Love this! Vert Cypress is so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I finally received my orders on Europe H.com that I have placed nearly a month ago.
My friends and I shared the international transit shipping fee together so these are what we bought.









These four are mine.








An Orange a day, keeps gloomy days away.


----------



## duffybear

Hello
My first post here
Pm rodeo violet


----------



## skybluesky

My internet has been kind of slow lately, so the quality of the photos are not great (and I don't have the best camera skills to begin with!), but I wanted to show my Constance compact wallet that I bought before my store shut down.  I think the enamel hardware is supposed to glow in the dark--my didn't glow when I tested it, but it's still got its stickers and I think the material has to be exposed to light for a little bit first (it has been inside its box and its own dustbag).  

I haven't used it yet, I wanted to use it with my B but that is also sheltering inside its box.  The leather is allegro and it's very supple and it holds its shape.  I would love a C18 in this leather!  

I did debate on posting because I realize how fortunate I am, and I don't want it to feel like I'm showing off too much.  But I hope this brings a little bit of joy to people since after all, this forum is a purse forum and is supposed to be judgement free.  

I hope everyone is staying safe with their loved ones!!!


----------



## Sofiko

skybluesky said:


> My internet has been kind of slow lately, so the quality of the photos are not great (and I don't have the best camera skills to begin with!), but I wanted to show my Constance compact wallet that I bought before my store shut down.  I think the enamel hardware is supposed to glow in the dark--my didn't glow when I tested it, but it's still got its stickers and I think the material has to be exposed to light for a little bit first (it has been inside its box and its own dustbag).
> 
> I haven't used it yet, I wanted to use it with my B but that is also sheltering inside its box.  The leather is allegro and it's very supple and it holds its shape.  I would love a C18 in this leather!
> 
> I did debate on posting because I realize how fortunate I am, and I don't want it to feel like I'm showing off too much.  But I hope this brings a little bit of joy to people since after all, this forum is a purse forum and is supposed to be judgement free.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe with their loved ones!!!


Thank you! We need the eye candy during this crazy time so yours is the perfect one!


----------



## HKsai

skybluesky said:


> My internet has been kind of slow lately, so the quality of the photos are not great (and I don't have the best camera skills to begin with!), but I wanted to show my Constance compact wallet that I bought before my store shut down.  I think the enamel hardware is supposed to glow in the dark--my didn't glow when I tested it, but it's still got its stickers and I think the material has to be exposed to light for a little bit first (it has been inside its box and its own dustbag).
> 
> I haven't used it yet, I wanted to use it with my B but that is also sheltering inside its box.  The leather is allegro and it's very supple and it holds its shape.  I would love a C18 in this leather!
> 
> I did debate on posting because I realize how fortunate I am, and I don't want it to feel like I'm showing off too much.  But I hope this brings a little bit of joy to people since after all, this forum is a purse forum and is supposed to be judgement free.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe with their loved ones!!!


Gorgeous! Make it glow in the dark please!!!!


----------



## skybluesky

HKsai said:


> Gorgeous! Make it glow in the dark please!!!!



I'll try to let it get some light!!


----------



## renet

skybluesky said:


> My internet has been kind of slow lately, so the quality of the photos are not great (and I don't have the best camera skills to begin with!), but I wanted to show my Constance compact wallet that I bought before my store shut down.  I think the enamel hardware is supposed to glow in the dark--my didn't glow when I tested it, but it's still got its stickers and I think the material has to be exposed to light for a little bit first (it has been inside its box and its own dustbag).
> 
> I haven't used it yet, I wanted to use it with my B but that is also sheltering inside its box.  The leather is allegro and it's very supple and it holds its shape.  I would love a C18 in this leather!
> 
> I did debate on posting because I realize how fortunate I am, and I don't want it to feel like I'm showing off too much.  But I hope this brings a little bit of joy to people since after all, this forum is a purse forum and is supposed to be judgement free.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe with their loved ones!!!



Congrats, skybluesky! Yes, make it glow in the dark! [emoji1]


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

skybluesky said:


> I'll try to let it get some light!!



Just hold it near a light bulb for a minute.


----------



## crisbac

> Hello
> My first post here
> Pm rodeo violet


Congratulations, dear duffybear! Your Rodeo is adorable!


----------



## nymeria

skybluesky said:


> My internet has been kind of slow lately, so the quality of the photos are not great (and I don't have the best camera skills to begin with!), but I wanted to show my Constance compact wallet that I bought before my store shut down.  I think the enamel hardware is supposed to glow in the dark--my didn't glow when I tested it, but it's still got its stickers and I think the material has to be exposed to light for a little bit first (it has been inside its box and its own dustbag).
> 
> I haven't used it yet, I wanted to use it with my B but that is also sheltering inside its box.  The leather is allegro and it's very supple and it holds its shape.  I would love a C18 in this leather!
> 
> I did debate on posting because I realize how fortunate I am, and I don't want it to feel like I'm showing off too much.  But I hope this brings a little bit of joy to people since after all, this forum is a purse forum and is supposed to be judgement free.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe with their loved ones!!!


Can't wait to see it glow in the dark. We are all thrilled you were able to get this and decided to share with us- thanks!!


----------



## mp4

skybluesky said:


> My internet has been kind of slow lately, so the quality of the photos are not great (and I don't have the best camera skills to begin with!), but I wanted to show my Constance compact wallet that I bought before my store shut down.  I think the enamel hardware is supposed to glow in the dark--my didn't glow when I tested it, but it's still got its stickers and I think the material has to be exposed to light for a little bit first (it has been inside its box and its own dustbag).
> 
> I haven't used it yet, I wanted to use it with my B but that is also sheltering inside its box.  The leather is allegro and it's very supple and it holds its shape.  I would love a C18 in this leather!
> 
> I did debate on posting because I realize how fortunate I am, and I don't want it to feel like I'm showing off too much.  But I hope this brings a little bit of joy to people since after all, this forum is a purse forum and is supposed to be judgement free.
> 
> I hope everyone is staying safe with their loved ones!!!



Awesome!  Thanks for the eye candy!  Please make it glow and post pics!!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

Question - I just placed an online order for a few lippies. Am I correct in assuming, based on the web message - that nothing in shipping at this time? I feel like I've seen folks on this site receiving new purchases. No worry either way. I'm just mildly (ok, VERY) excited for my lippies. But I can wait if that's where we are now.


----------



## BBINX

Blue Nuit Picotin 18 and Black TPM.


----------



## skybluesky

MooMooVT said:


> Question - I just placed an online order for a few lippies. Am I correct in assuming, based on the web message - that nothing in shipping at this time? I feel like I've seen folks on this site receiving new purchases. No worry either way. I'm just mildly (ok, VERY) excited for my lippies. But I can wait if that's where we are now.



From my understanding, correct, nothing is shipping at that time from the US distribution center for the US website.  I think people who got their orders either placed it before the deadline or they're in a different country.  That's just my assumption.


----------



## littleblackbag

CottonCandy502 said:


> First day into social distancing and my SA called and said she has a surprise for me. I really struggled but eventually cheated and picked this up. I made it a quick trip and kept my distance in the store though. So happy I picked this up!


I'm not a fan of exotics at all, but this is TDF! I love everything about it.


----------



## Leo the Lion

New Matte Rose Indien No. 70 lipstick!


----------



## vesna

Rouge Hermes, Satin lipstick, Orange Boîte
Tohu Bohu pocket square red


----------



## Phiona88

Paid a visit to my SA a few days ago.
Purchased a Jungle Love Rainbow Twilly in Rose Vif for my latest offer 



Also a Clic Anneau Bracelet in Marron Glacé
	

		
			
		

		
	




And O'Maillon Earrings in Noir


----------



## tlamdang08

Phiona88 said:


> Paid a visit to my SA a few days ago.
> Purchased a Jungle Love Rainbow Twilly in Rose Vif for my latest offer
> View attachment 4710246
> 
> 
> Also a Clic Anneau Bracelet in Marron Glacé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710247
> 
> 
> And O'Maillon Earrings in Noir
> View attachment 4710248


Love them all. And Congratulations on your newest bag!!!
Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## nattle

Received an unexpected offer from my lovely SA today! It's a K28 Sellier in Rouge Casaque GHW! I'm so over the moon! Here’s the beauty...


----------



## renet

Phiona88 said:


> Paid a visit to my SA a few days ago.
> Purchased a Jungle Love Rainbow Twilly in Rose Vif for my latest offer
> View attachment 4710246
> 
> 
> Also a Clic Anneau Bracelet in Marron Glacé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710247
> 
> 
> And O'Maillon Earrings in Noir
> View attachment 4710248



Thank you for sharing all these lovely items. [emoji7]


----------



## nattle

More goodies from yesterday


----------



## vcc1

My PM rodeo Has arrived !!! Loving the colors


----------



## Muffin_Top

Leo the Lion said:


> New Matte Rose Indien No. 70 lipstick!


Your bag and lipstick look lovely. And I wanted to thank you for lighting our Day with this nice pic of your garden


----------



## ILQA

I’m posting rarely, but as I love to see all your pictures specially in this period , I thought I could also share .
Finally received a few orders , still waiting for others.
- Rodeo PM (with B shoulder)
- Rodeo MM (though wondering if I like my BBF better with or without ...)
- CDC aluminium bleu égée , it’s difficult to capture the real colour, 1st picture is the closest. For your info it seems to run quite smaller than other CDCs. I say “It seems” because there’s no info of size on it so not absolutely sure I received what I’ve ordered. I’ll be able to confirm when I receive the second one (rouge H).








Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Phiona88

ILQA said:


> I’m posting rarely, but as I love to see all your pictures specially in this period , I thought I could also share .
> Finally received a few orders , still waiting for others.
> - Rodeo PM (with B shoulder)
> - Rodeo MM (though wondering if I like my BBF better with or without ...)
> - CDC aluminium bleu égée , it’s difficult to capture the real colour, 1st picture is the closest. For your info it seems to run quite smaller than other CDCs. I say “It seems” because there’s no info of size on it so not absolutely sure I received what I’ve ordered. I’ll be able to confirm when I receive the second one (rouge H).
> 
> View attachment 4711669
> View attachment 4711670
> View attachment 4711671
> View attachment 4711673
> View attachment 4711674
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love the CDC cuff bracelet! My SA is hunting one for me in black


----------



## ILQA

Phiona88 said:


> Love the CDC cuff bracelet! My SA is hunting one for me in black


I hope you'll get one soon ! There's a black one on the French website in case you can order


----------



## DrTr

X


----------



## Leo the Lion

Muffin_Top said:


> Your bag and lipstick look lovely. And I wanted to thank you for lighting our Day with this nice pic of your garden


Thanks so much sweetheart! It is a tough time for all of us but brighter days ahead!


----------



## Coconuts40

ILQA said:


> I’m posting rarely, but as I love to see all your pictures specially in this period , I thought I could also share .
> Finally received a few orders , still waiting for others.
> - Rodeo PM (with B shoulder)
> - Rodeo MM (though wondering if I like my BBF better with or without ...)
> - CDC aluminium bleu égée , it’s difficult to capture the real colour, 1st picture is the closest. For your info it seems to run quite smaller than other CDCs. I say “It seems” because there’s no info of size on it so not absolutely sure I received what I’ve ordered. I’ll be able to confirm when I receive the second one (rouge H).
> 
> View attachment 4711669
> View attachment 4711670
> View attachment 4711671
> View attachment 4711673
> View attachment 4711674
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Beautiful photos!  I love your bracelet, thank you for sharing, it's the first time seeing this bracelet outside the website, and I am in love.  Thanks for the feedback on the bracelet size, i would be interested in knowing your thoughts on the sizing when you get your Rouge H.  I usually wear T2, wondering if I should size up, or just wait until my local H opens again to try sizes.  Congratulations again!  The colour is perfect for a little happiness during this time.


----------



## Leo the Lion

ILQA said:


> I’m posting rarely, but as I love to see all your pictures specially in this period , I thought I could also share .
> Finally received a few orders , still waiting for others.
> - Rodeo PM (with B shoulder)
> - Rodeo MM (though wondering if I like my BBF better with or without ...)
> - CDC aluminium bleu égée , it’s difficult to capture the real colour, 1st picture is the closest. For your info it seems to run quite smaller than other CDCs. I say “It seems” because there’s no info of size on it so not absolutely sure I received what I’ve ordered. I’ll be able to confirm when I receive the second one (rouge H).
> 
> View attachment 4711669
> View attachment 4711670
> View attachment 4711671
> View attachment 4711673
> View attachment 4711674
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Congrats, that blue is so pretty! Where is their a Hermes factory in USA? I've only seen made in France for Hermes items.


----------



## the_comfortista

ILQA said:


> I’m posting rarely, but as I love to see all your pictures specially in this period , I thought I could also share .
> Finally received a few orders , still waiting for others.
> - Rodeo PM (with B shoulder)
> - Rodeo MM (though wondering if I like my BBF better with or without ...)
> - CDC aluminium bleu égée , it’s difficult to capture the real colour, 1st picture is the closest. For your info it seems to run quite smaller than other CDCs. I say “It seems” because there’s no info of size on it so not absolutely sure I received what I’ve ordered. I’ll be able to confirm when I receive the second one (rouge H).
> 
> View attachment 4711669
> View attachment 4711670
> View attachment 4711671
> View attachment 4711673
> View attachment 4711674
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow, I’ve never seen this type of CDC before. The blue is TDF!


----------



## the_comfortista

My recent purchase is a Garden Party in the TTPM size. I had no idea a GP existed in this size until I saw it on a reseller’s website. It’s so cute I can’t stop looking at it! And the leather is so buttery and smooshy.


----------



## Rhl2987

Phiona88 said:


> Paid a visit to my SA a few days ago.
> Purchased a Jungle Love Rainbow Twilly in Rose Vif for my latest offer
> View attachment 4710246
> 
> 
> Also a Clic Anneau Bracelet in Marron Glacé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710247
> 
> 
> And O'Maillon Earrings in Noir
> View attachment 4710248


Lovely choices. I like those earrings!


----------



## ILQA

Leo the Lion said:


> Congrats, that blue is so pretty! Where is their a Hermes factory in USA? I've only seen made in France for Hermes items.





Coconuts40 said:


> Beautiful photos!  I love your bracelet, thank you for sharing, it's the first time seeing this bracelet outside the website, and I am in love.  Thanks for the feedback on the bracelet size, i would be interested in knowing your thoughts on the sizing when you get your Rouge H.  I usually wear T2, wondering if I should size up, or just wait until my local H opens again to try sizes.  Congratulations again!  The colour is perfect for a little happiness during this time.





the_comfortista said:


> Wow, I’ve never seen this type of CDC before. The blue is TDF!


Thank you!! Yes, it's an hypnotic blue, with a velvet finish ! I didn't know there was a factory in USA, I found this  interesting, maybe it requires a special technology for these aluminium pieces.
Coconuts40, I'll let you know for the size as soon as I receive the red one!


----------



## auntynat

Was lucky to get a call for this lovely unexpected bag, grateful to my SA for having me try it! Gold phw Kelly Danse ii


----------



## eckw

Went in to see a scarf and to drop off some chocolates for my SA (to share with her colleagues). Came away with something unexpected. 





I’ve been admiring the Aline bag on IG and was holding out for a Barenia Faubourg one (a girl can always dream). But I couldn’t resist this creamy milo/swift beauty (in the new season Nata colorway).


----------



## beautyfullday

auntynat said:


> Was lucky to get a call for this lovely unexpected bag, grateful to my SA for having me try it! Gold phw Kelly Danse ii


This is so pretty.


----------



## lulilu

Leo the Lion said:


> Congrats, that blue is so pretty! Where is their a Hermes factory in USA? I've only seen made in France for Hermes items.



There is a warehouse for online purchases in NJ.  I've never seen anything made in the USA.


----------



## Leo the Lion

lulilu said:


> There is a warehouse for online purchases in NJ.  I've never seen anything made in the USA.


Same here so I was shocked to see the So Blue bracelet made in USA on this page 2418 above.


----------



## thriftyandlux

I'd been debating this orange bag charm for awhile and finally decided to grab it after I saw pictures of it on a gold GP on Instagram 
Paired it with my cornaline rodeo. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Phiona88

I've been nagging my SA about wanting something in Vert Criquet this year.  I dropped by today to pick up a bracelet and she surprised me with a Kelly Wallet To Go Verso in Vert Criquet and Bleu Brume!  I'm over the moon


----------



## skybluesky

Phiona88 said:


> I've been nagging my SA about wanting something in Vert Criquet this year.  I dropped by today to pick up a bracelet and she surprised me with a Kelly Wallet To Go Verso in Vert Criquet and Bleu Brume!  I'm over the moon



Fabulous!  Thank you for sharing!  It's such a beautiful spring time combination and it seems so convenient. Can you fit your smartphone into it?


----------



## cali_to_ny

So lucky!!  Where are you located that you have a boutique open?!


----------



## Phiona88

skybluesky said:


> Fabulous!  Thank you for sharing!  It's such a beautiful spring time combination and it seems so convenient. Can you fit your smartphone into it?



Yes, fits my iPhone 11 easily. However, I can tell it won't be able to fit an iPhone Pro model.


----------



## Phiona88

cali_to_ny said:


> So lucky!!  Where are you located that you have a boutique open?!



In Hong Kong.  We've been very fortunate that the city has managed to control the virus situation reasonably well.  Bars, gyms, cinemas and beauty salons are closed, but retail shops and malls remain open. However, all restaurants and most malls require a temperature check and a face mask to be worn before allowing entry.


----------



## Summerof89

Phiona88 said:


> In Hong Kong.  We've been very fortunate that the city has managed to control the virus situation reasonably well.  Bars, gyms, cinemas and beauty salons are closed, but retail shops and malls remain open. However, all restaurants and most malls require a temperature check and a face mask to be worn before allowing entry.


Very jealous, I love H shopping in HK its very straight to the point. Sadly cannot visit this year due to COVID 19 =( congrats on the new purchase and the Kelly at the back looks very pretty


----------



## bulabalabibi

Been stalking a Rodeo (_any _Rodeo) online for months with no avail... popped into the store just before our semi-lockdown here in Sydney and the very nice SA offered to order one in for me. Got a call on Tuesday to say the store reopens today and my Rodeo has arrived so I braved the rain and picked her up!

The husband couldn't quite comprehend why I chose a black charm for a black bag and to be honest I'm not sure why either 

Hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## hokatie

bulabalabibi said:


> Been stalking a Rodeo (_any _Rodeo) online for months with no avail... popped into the store just before our semi-lockdown here in Sydney and the very nice SA offered to order one in for me. Got a call on Tuesday to say the store reopens today and my Rodeo has arrived so I braved the rain and picked her up!
> 
> The husband couldn't quite comprehend why I chose a black charm for a black bag and to be honest I'm not sure why either
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> View attachment 4720207
> View attachment 4720208


Wow, you’re lucky. I’ve been looking for a Rodeo for few months but no luck yet. Congratulation!!!


----------



## Prinipessa

bulabalabibi said:


> Been stalking a Rodeo (_any _Rodeo) online for months with no avail... popped into the store just before our semi-lockdown here in Sydney and the very nice SA offered to order one in for me. Got a call on Tuesday to say the store reopens today and my Rodeo has arrived so I braved the rain and picked her up!
> 
> The husband couldn't quite comprehend why I chose a black charm for a black bag and to be honest I'm not sure why either
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> View attachment 4720207
> View attachment 4720208


I think black on black is perfect and very sophisticated . Congratulations!


----------



## sparklyprincess

bulabalabibi said:


> Been stalking a Rodeo (_any _Rodeo) online for months with no avail... popped into the store just before our semi-lockdown here in Sydney and the very nice SA offered to order one in for me. Got a call on Tuesday to say the store reopens today and my Rodeo has arrived so I braved the rain and picked her up!
> 
> The husband couldn't quite comprehend why I chose a black charm for a black bag and to be honest I'm not sure why either
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well!
> 
> View attachment 4720207
> View attachment 4720208



Twins with you! I also added a SO Black Rodeo to my black Garden Party that I use as my work bag.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Phiona88 said:


> In Hong Kong.  We've been very fortunate that the city has managed to control the virus situation reasonably well.  Bars, gyms, cinemas and beauty salons are closed, but retail shops and malls remain open. However, all restaurants and most malls require a temperature check and a face mask to be worn before allowing entry.


So great to hear!  Hopefully NYC can figure something out soon...


----------



## bulabalabibi

sparklyprincess said:


> Twins with you! I also added a SO Black Rodeo to my black Garden Party that I use as my work bag.


Nice! I can't use it for work... the drawer I have at work is like, a perfect fit for the bag. It's SO perfect I can't get the bag in and out of it without the metal rails scraping the base of the bag so I'm stuck with my LV NF lol 


Prinipessa said:


> I think black on black is perfect and very sophisticated . Congratulations!


Thank you!


hokatie said:


> Wow, you’re lucky. I’ve been looking for a Rodeo for few months but no luck yet. Congratulation!!!


I saw a huge stack of boxes _that size _on the counter at the boutique, I asked the SA if there were any other colors I could look at. She said there was actually no stock for the store, everything they had was preordered. Not sure about your country but maybe you can try ordering one in?


----------



## hokatie

bulabalabibi said:


> I saw a huge stack of boxes _that size _on the counter at the boutique, I asked the SA if there were any other colors I could look at. She said there was actually no stock for the store, everything they had was preordered. Not sure about your country but maybe you can try ordering one in?


Thank you! I’ve let my SA know so he can keep eyes on the incoming shipments when the store is opened again.


----------



## Otis31

Phone order & curbside pick-up today! Now my carry out meals will look even better!


----------



## LVinCali

My humble beginning into Hermès


----------



## Mrs.Z

Otis31 said:


> View attachment 4724685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phone order & curbside pick-up today! Now my carry out meals will look even better!


H is doing curbside pick up? May I ask where?


----------



## Otis31

Mrs.Z said:


> H is doing curbside pick up? May I ask where?


Chicago.  The city is allowing non-essential retail to open for pick up or delivery only.


----------



## TeeCee77

My store opened for curbside pickup yesterday. I wanted to support my boutique, so picked up a couple of my wishlist items. So happy with them and can’t wait to browse the store again and chat with my SA soon!


----------



## j83702

Kelly Ado Barenia Faubourg


----------



## cuselover

Otis31 said:


> Chicago.  The city is allowing non-essential retail to open for pick up or delivery only.



Do you know if they will ship items to a different state?


----------



## Yikkie

ILQA said:


> The color is surprisingly very different depending on what you’re wearing : looks greenish with gray but gray with black (2 pics). I’ve added a pic with a shoulder strap that I hesitate to keep, would love to have everybody’s opinion . Also a pic with my latest purchases : a jungle love twilly and cavale strap for my next SO (SA said should arrive in January  ), a sauge bag charm, a pink alligator CDC, a dragon flash losange ( from men’s collection).



Do you mind to share a photo of your sauge bag charm next to the vert Amande bag? I’m considering the exact same color combo (VA bag with Sauge charm) and am wondering if the colors are too close.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

TeeCee77 said:


> My store opened for curbside pickup yesterday.* I wanted to support my boutique*, so picked up a couple of my wishlist items. So happy with them and can’t wait to browse the store again and chat with my SA soon!



Of course.     And you help the economy by spending your stimulus check.   Very patriotic.


----------



## pinkorchid20

I am a bit torn over my purchases but these are things I had wanted before the shutdown, the necklace in particular is something I had asked for months ago. Now everything came in at the same time. I did not purchase the matching ring although available in my rare size as I know I probably won’t wear much jewelry until back in the office (seems it will only be late Q4 for my company). However, I could not say no to the necklace as it is quite hard to come by where I am located. Still, trying to limit any purchases to more or less practical things I know I will use throughout this pandemic. I was also finally able to get my hands on the lipsticks and purchased 3 of the matte formula. My store also had a Bearn in Raisin Box which I resisted in the end as I don’t use large wallets anymore. Still, so wonderful to see a current Raisin Box item.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Today my Poppy shine arrived. Very subtle color but heavenly smell! I already have Orange Boite matt ( makes my teeth too yellow) - would not buy that again. Rouge H is nice and Corail Flamingo as well.


----------



## loh

Pampelmuse said:


> View attachment 4726042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my Poppy shine arrived. Very subtle color but heavenly smell! I already have Orange Boite matt ( makes my teeth too yellow) - would not buy that again. Rouge H is nice and Corail Flamingo as well.



Hope we get to see some modeling pics!


----------



## LVinCali

pinkorchid20 said:


> I am a bit torn over my purchases but these are things I had wanted before the shutdown, the necklace in particular is something I had asked for months ago. Now everything came in at the same time. I did not purchase the matching ring although available in my rare size as I know I probably won’t wear much jewelry until back in the office (seems it will only be late Q4 for my company). However, I could not say no to the necklace as it is quite hard to come by where I am located. Still, trying to limit any purchases to more or less practical things I know I will use throughout this pandemic. I was also finally able to get my hands on the lipsticks and purchased 3 of the matte formula. My store also had a Bearn in Raisin Box which I resisted in the end as I don’t use large wallets anymore. Still, so wonderful to see a current Raisin Box item.
> 
> View attachment 4725944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725945
> 
> View attachment 4725946



Lovely purchases!   I just ordered a Bastia today in green, but I like your grey a lot.  I wanted to order black sandals as well- so tempted this morning, but besides the website having crazy problems all morning (at least in the EU), I am too chicken- need to actually go into a boutique and try them on and am too lazy to cross town at this time.  Let us know how they work out- they look gorgeous!


----------



## auntynat

Bought this last weekend to use with my new Kelly danse, I am loving the gold colour as I have always leaned towards greys previously and know this is not going to be my only gold bag   hence hoping to use this strap with other bags in the future also...at least that justifies the price slightly for me...


----------



## Otis31

cuselover said:


> Do you know if they will ship items to a different state?


Sorry, I’m not sure.  This might be something that they are just doing for regular customers at this point.  You can always call and ask.


----------



## eckw

Purchased this a lwhile back but hadn’t had the chance to take it out. Bringing it out in celebration of Mother’s Day. Happy Mother’s Day everyone!


----------



## Rockerchic

eckw said:


> Purchased this a lwhile back but hadn’t had the chance to take it out. Bringing it out in celebration of Mother’s Day. Happy Mother’s Day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4726483


I love this!


----------



## CMilly

A Chain d’ancre scarf ring. I am still wearing shawls at home so I figured it’s justifiable. I bought it online and it should come next week.


----------



## ILQA

Yikkie said:


> Do you mind to share a photo of your sauge bag charm next to the vert Amande bag? I’m considering the exact same color combo (VA bag with Sauge charm) and am wondering if the colors are too close.


No of course I don't mind ! But I'm afraid it could be off topic so I send you a message directly with some pictures .


----------



## Alieyah

Latest Hermès


----------



## Alieyah

I love it


Pampelmuse said:


> View attachment 4726042
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my Poppy shine arrived. Very subtle color but heavenly smell! I already have Orange Boite matt ( makes my teeth too yellow) - would not buy that again. Rouge H is nice and Corail Flamingo as well.


----------



## hokatie

I bought the twilly and scarf ring 2 weeks ago but my order has not been shipped out yet. I’ve bought another scarf today too.


----------



## SpeedyJC

My first ever Hermes; ,Garden Party.


----------



## ivy1026

Mini bolide.....cute little bag that can hold all the essentials


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ivy1026 said:


> Mini bolide.....cute little bag that can hold all the essentials


I just LOVE this cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sofiko

ivy1026 said:


> Mini bolide.....cute little bag that can hold all the essentials


Love it


----------



## TeeCee77

ivy1026 said:


> Mini bolide.....cute little bag that can hold all the essentials


Awesome! I LOVE the mini bolide!


----------



## Senbei

ivy1026 said:


> Mini bolide.....cute little bag that can hold all the essentials



It’s adorable! How long is the strap? Can it be worn truly crossbody?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

ivy1026 said:


> Mini bolide.....cute little bag that can hold all the essentials


----------



## ivy1026

Israeli_Flava said:


> I just LOVE this cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Sofiko said:


> Love it





TeeCee77 said:


> Awesome! I LOVE the mini bolide!





Senbei said:


> It’s adorable! How long is the strap? Can it be worn truly crossbody?





Hermes Nuttynut said:


>



Thanks all.  The strap has a drop of around 20” so if you are not too tall, it’s fine to wear cross body


----------



## samfalstaff

I bought these before the shelter in place order (in CA). Just received them today! Jungle Love twilly for my Kelly and a calvi in anemone chèvre mysore. Definitely starting to appreciate the look and functionality of twilly scarves.


----------



## Pampelmuse

These beauties just arrived! I am so excited and happy with both. Wonderful vibrant colours, just like I wanted them to be. The Oran are in fuchsia. Now I want warmth and summer to come quickly!


----------



## LOA24

Pampelmuse said:


> These beauties just arrived! I am so excited and happy with both. Wonderful vibrant colours, just like I wanted them to be. The Oran are in fuchsia. Now I want warmth and summer to come quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729419
> View attachment 4729420


Lovely!! What scarf is it?


----------



## Pampelmuse

lovemylife15 said:


> Lovely!! What scarf is it?


Thanks, lovemylife15! It is a giant triangle. ” Brazil”.


----------



## LOA24

Pampelmuse said:


> Thanks, lovemylife15! It is a giant triangle. ” Brazil”.


Beautiful  Enjoy your summer! It's going to be a hot one


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> These beauties just arrived! I am so excited and happy with both. Wonderful vibrant colours, just like I wanted them to be. The Oran are in fuchsia. Now I want warmth and summer to come quickly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4729419
> View attachment 4729420


What a burst of delicious colors! You will dive into summer through warmth and joyfulness! Enjoy!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> What a burst of delicious colors! You will dive into summer through warmth and joyfulness! Enjoy!


Hej, Holsby! Yes, it was the right choice. I am very happy. Just now it is snowing; not the weather you want for your sandals...


----------



## boomer1234

Finally got the chaine d'ancre punk ring with diamonds! I love how dainty it is but sparkly it is!


----------



## ukonvasara

i've just bought this jypsiere 28 from a nice seller who sent it to me in person. this new to me jypsiere is just the size and the color that i want! and the state is great except some dirt, which i think i can clean with some leather cleaner by myself. so excited to share with you all. and a beautiful price of 1804 usd according to the currency today! words can't express how happy i am!


----------



## nymeria

Congrats! I love the color /HW combo-very clean and fresh. Wear it in good health.


----------



## bagnut1

ukonvasara said:


> i've just bought this jypsiere 28 from a nice seller who sent it to me in person. this new to me jypsiere is just the size and the color that i want! and the state is great except some dirt, which i think i can clean with some leather cleaner by myself. so excited to share with you all. and a beautiful price of 1804 usd according to the currency today! words can't express how happy i am!


Congrats - that is a beautiful bag and an amazing deal!  You will love the J, it's a great bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

ukonvasara said:


> i've just bought this jypsiere 28 from a nice seller who sent it to me in person. this new to me jypsiere is just the size and the color that i want! and the state is great except some dirt, which i think i can clean with some leather cleaner by myself. so excited to share with you all. and a beautiful price of 1804 usd according to the currency today! words can't express how happy i am!


Congratulations! Love jypsiere bags! They're so chic and functional. What is the H color, if you know?


----------



## ukonvasara

samfalstaff said:


> Congratulations! Love jypsiere bags! They're so chic and functional. What is the H color, if you know?


the pre-owner says it is ruby, but ruby is more like dark red. so i don't think it is ruby and i haven't figured it out. by the way, the year stamp is square P, maybe we can check the seasonal color which i don't know how to...


----------



## ukonvasara

bagnut1 said:


> Congrats - that is a beautiful bag and an amazing deal!  You will love the J, it's a great bag.


already love the J. thanx.


----------



## ukonvasara

nymeria said:


> Congrats! I love the color /HW combo-very clean and fresh. Wear it in good health.


thanx a lot~


----------



## lcnyc123

C24 in rose Azalee epsom with phw!


----------



## lcnyc123

Pic didn’t go through, here it is


----------



## LOA24

lcnyc123 said:


> Pic didn’t go through, here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731118


Beautiful! Enjoy her


----------



## LVinCali

Earlier in the month, I purchased my first Hermès items on-line- an Evelyne PM and Ulysee PM.




 Then a week later another Ulysee (mini) to fit in my bags...




And today, I finally went into an H store for the first time and bought a Bolide with gold hardware.  I know black is not the most exciting, but I hope to add some green bags in the future.  The very, very, very far future because I pretty much spent my whole year's bag allowance in the span of two weeks- yikes!


----------



## Pampelmuse

lcnyc123 said:


> Pic didn’t go through, here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731118


Omg - love it!! Enjoy!


----------



## Pampelmuse

LVinCali said:


> Earlier in the month, I purchased my first Hermès items on-line- an Evelyne PM and Ulysee PM.
> 
> View attachment 4731140
> 
> 
> Then a week later another Ulysee (mini) to fit in my bags...
> 
> View attachment 4731141
> 
> 
> And today, I finally went into an H store for the first time and bought a Bolide with gold hardware.  I know black is not the most exciting, but I hope to add some green bags in the future.  The very, very, very far future because I pretty much spent my whole year's bag allowance in the span of two weeks- yikes!
> 
> View attachment 4731142


Hi LVinCali, that is the right spirit! Go for it!! Congrats!


----------



## mcpro

lcnyc123 said:


> Pic didn’t go through, here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731118



congratulations !! stunning color specially in epsom, enjoy her


----------



## CMilly

LVinCali said:


> Earlier in the month, I purchased my first Hermès items on-line- an Evelyne PM and Ulysee PM.
> 
> View attachment 4731140
> 
> 
> Then a week later another Ulysee (mini) to fit in my bags...
> 
> View attachment 4731141
> 
> 
> And today, I finally went into an H store for the first time and bought a Bolide with gold hardware.  I know black is not the most exciting, but I hope to add some green bags in the future.  The very, very, very far future because I pretty much spent my whole year's bag allowance in the span of two weeks- yikes!
> 
> View attachment 4731142


Love the bolide. It's so gorgeous and classic.


----------



## undecided45

LVinCali said:


> Earlier in the month, I purchased my first Hermès items on-line- an Evelyne PM and Ulysee PM.
> 
> View attachment 4731140
> 
> 
> Then a week later another Ulysee (mini) to fit in my bags...
> 
> View attachment 4731141
> 
> 
> And today, I finally went into an H store for the first time and bought a Bolide with gold hardware.  I know black is not the most exciting, but I hope to add some green bags in the future.  The very, very, very far future because I pretty much spent my whole year's bag allowance in the span of two weeks- yikes!
> 
> View attachment 4731142



The bolide is so beautiful! That bag is on my bucket list as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Livia1

LVinCali said:


> Earlier in the month, I purchased my first Hermès items on-line- an Evelyne PM and Ulysee PM.
> 
> View attachment 4731140
> 
> 
> Then a week later another Ulysee (mini) to fit in my bags...
> 
> View attachment 4731141
> 
> 
> And today, I finally went into an H store for the first time and bought a Bolide with gold hardware.  I know black is not the most exciting, but I hope to add some green bags in the future.  The very, very, very far future because I pretty much spent my whole year's bag allowance in the span of two weeks- yikes!
> 
> View attachment 4731142



Gorgeous Bolide!


----------



## samfalstaff

ukonvasara said:


> the pre-owner says it is ruby, but ruby is more like dark red. so i don't think it is ruby and i haven't figured it out. by the way, the year stamp is square P, maybe we can check the seasonal color which i don't know how to...


Neither do I...oh well! Enjoy!


----------



## nymeria

LVinCali said:


> Earlier in the month, I purchased my first Hermès items on-line- an Evelyne PM and Ulysee PM.
> 
> View attachment 4731140
> 
> 
> Then a week later another Ulysee (mini) to fit in my bags...
> 
> View attachment 4731141
> 
> 
> And today, I finally went into an H store for the first time and bought a Bolide with gold hardware.  I know black is not the most exciting, but I hope to add some green bags in the future.  The very, very, very far future because I pretty much spent my whole year's bag allowance in the span of two weeks- yikes!
> 
> View attachment 4731142


I LOVE my Black Bolide! Not boring at all- its a true classic. This bag has been a real trooper for me. It's a great choice that you will love and use forever- congrats!


----------



## Lejic

LVinCali said:


> Earlier in the month, I purchased my first Hermès items on-line- an Evelyne PM and Ulysee PM.
> 
> View attachment 4731140
> 
> 
> Then a week later another Ulysee (mini) to fit in my bags...
> 
> View attachment 4731141
> 
> 
> And today, I finally went into an H store for the first time and bought a Bolide with gold hardware.  I know black is not the most exciting, but I hope to add some green bags in the future.  The very, very, very far future because I pretty much spent my whole year's bag allowance in the span of two weeks- yikes!
> 
> View attachment 4731142


Beautiful bags!

black/neutral on the outside and pops of color on the inside is such a cool style imo!


----------



## ukonvasara

samfalstaff said:


> Congratulations! Love jypsiere bags! They're so chic and functional. What is the H color, if you know?


it is rose Jaipur.  I have asked my SA.


----------



## cynttl

My birthday was yesterday and was looking for a bag design that I have never had before. Went hunting in Chanel, couldn’t find what I really like that is worth taking the plunge. Today I decided to just hop into the Hermes boutique. Saw this beauty, and the rest is history! My first ever Hermes bag ❤️


----------



## LVinCali

cynttl said:


> My birthday was yesterday and was looking for a bag design that I have never had before. Went hunting in Chanel, couldn’t find what I really like that is worth taking the plunge. Today I decided to just hop into the Hermes boutique. Saw this beauty, and the rest is history! My first ever Hermes bag ❤️



It’s stunning, that color!  Congrats


----------



## leechiyong

cynttl said:


> My birthday was yesterday and was looking for a bag design that I have never had before. Went hunting in Chanel, couldn’t find what I really like that is worth taking the plunge. Today I decided to just hop into the Hermes boutique. Saw this beauty, and the rest is history! My first ever Hermes bag ❤️


Breathtaking!  Enjoy and happy belated birthday!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cynttl said:


> My birthday was yesterday and was looking for a bag design that I have never had before. Went hunting in Chanel, couldn’t find what I really like that is worth taking the plunge. Today I decided to just hop into the Hermes boutique. Saw this beauty, and the rest is history! My first ever Hermes bag ❤️


I'm in love with this color/hardware combo! Happy Birthday!! Is this a mini L??? Sooo cute!


----------



## Hermes Zen

cynttl said:


> My birthday was yesterday and was looking for a bag design that I have never had before. Went hunting in Chanel, couldn’t find what I really like that is worth taking the plunge. Today I decided to just hop into the Hermes boutique. Saw this beauty, and the rest is history! My first ever Hermes bag ❤️


Happy Birthday and congratulations on your first H bag! It's beautiful and I think you made the right decision. Enjoy your special day!


----------



## cynttl

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm in love with this color/hardware combo! Happy Birthday!! Is this a mini L??? Sooo cute!


Thanks. Yeah, it’s Lindy 26


----------



## cynttl

Hermes Zen said:


> Happy Birthday and congratulations on your first H bag! It's beautiful and I think you made the right decision. Enjoy your special day!


Thanks


----------



## ff2904

I need an everyday bag and as first, I was planning to get a Picotin 18 but I’m so glad I went with size 22  It is the perfect size for me, would love to have it in different color but cannot go wrong with black


----------



## surfer

Some of my goodies from today. Got a few more in the bag


----------



## momasaurus

cynttl said:


> My birthday was yesterday and was looking for a bag design that I have never had before. Went hunting in Chanel, couldn’t find what I really like that is worth taking the plunge. Today I decided to just hop into the Hermes boutique. Saw this beauty, and the rest is history! My first ever Hermes bag ❤️


Great choice! Beautiful color.


----------



## momasaurus

surfer said:


> View attachment 4733348
> View attachment 4733349
> View attachment 4733351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my goodies from today. Got a few more in the bag


Wow - this pillow is fantastic! Can't find it on the US website. I think I need one!
Congrats to you. Looks perfect on that pretty chair. Very well done!


----------



## fergie.c

have my first H bag purchase today.....and am so lucky to have a constance 24 in mid-night blue!!!! (all i want originally was a garden party lol)



it was a total surprise when my SA asked if I was interested in Constance....wasn't expecting it AT ALL!!!!


----------



## baggirl1986

cynttl said:


> My birthday was yesterday and was looking for a bag design that I have never had before. Went hunting in Chanel, couldn’t find what I really like that is worth taking the plunge. Today I decided to just hop into the Hermes boutique. Saw this beauty, and the rest is history! My first ever Hermes bag ❤️


I love it! Beauty! Good job


----------



## Pampelmuse

surfer said:


> View attachment 4733348
> View attachment 4733349
> View attachment 4733351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my goodies from today. Got a few more in the bag


Hi, surfer! May I come and sit in your chair? Looks so cozy with the cushion, perfect colourmatch!


----------



## Pampelmuse

fergie.c said:


> have my first H bag purchase today.....and am so lucky to have a constance 24 in mid-night blue!!!! (all i want originally was a garden party lol)
> 
> View attachment 4733457
> 
> it was a total surprise when my SA asked if I was interested in Constance....wasn't expecting it AT ALL!!!!


Omg! I like that beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## Chrismin

My latest purchase...The Battery.
My family had a business in Battery Park ... until my dad passed away about 10 y ago so Battery Park always has a special meaning to me.  One for myself and for my mother and sister to remember and celebrate my dad !


----------



## CMilly

fergie.c said:


> have my first H bag purchase today.....and am so lucky to have a constance 24 in mid-night blue!!!! (all i want originally was a garden party lol)
> 
> View attachment 4733457
> 
> it was a total surprise when my SA asked if I was interested in Constance....wasn't expecting it AT ALL!!!!


Gorgeous


----------



## Pampelmuse

Chrismin said:


> My latest purchase...The Battery.
> My family had a business in Battery Park ... until my dad passed away about 10 y ago so Battery Park always has a special meaning to me.  One for myself and for my mother and sister to remember and celebrate my dad !


It is always something special with a scarf, that tells a story related to ones life. I am happy for you! Enjoy!


----------



## Chrismin

Pampelmuse said:


> It is always something special with a scarf, that tells a story related to ones life. I am happy for you! Enjoy!


thank you


----------



## buffalogal

I needed a few little pick me ups so I got these:
*H playing cards - so beautiful that I don’t actually want to shuffle them. Lol but hubby said he’d learn card games for me (he was an only child and never really played cards)
*Mini Ulysse with a couple inserts
*Vintage H flask - thought this was a little bigger but it lovely and easy for hubby to fit in jacket pocket!   
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 4733827


----------



## tlamdang08

buffalogal said:


> View attachment 4733828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed a few little pick me ups so I got these:
> *H playing cards - so beautiful that I don’t actually want to shuffle them. Lol but hubby said he’d learn card games for me (he was an only child and never really played cards)
> *Mini Ulysse with a couple inserts
> *Vintage H flask - thought this was a little bigger but it lovely and easy for hubby to fit in jacket pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733825
> View attachment 4733826
> View attachment 4733827


Love them all. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ukonvasara

I've just bought a new to me convoyeur GM! i've just finished the payment and haven't received it yet! but i am so anxious and want to share with everyone.
i think that it is huge for me, the bag is 30cm at base-width, 42cm at widest，37cm tall not including handles. and i am only 5'35!
but i will give it a try. i like the bag for its rareness and the barenia leather. and the bag has a 5-pointed star blind-stamp.
what do you think? please give me some advice. should i keep the bag?


----------



## ukonvasara

fergie.c said:


> have my first H bag purchase today.....and am so lucky to have a constance 24 in mid-night blue!!!! (all i want originally was a garden party lol)
> 
> View attachment 4733457
> 
> it was a total surprise when my SA asked if I was interested in Constance....wasn't expecting it AT ALL!!!!


is it evercolor leather? happy to see them use this leather on a constance.


----------



## Avintage

My first h purchase in 2020 (Y stamp) unfortunately I have to get this from a personal shopper but I can’t wait any longer to try the new taurillon clemence leather. 
Say hello to my new girl, the h 24/24 29cm in gold.


----------



## DR2014

ukonvasara said:


> I've just bought a new to me convoyeur GM! i've just finished the payment and haven't received it yet! but i am so anxious and want to share with everyone.
> i think that it is huge for me, the bag is 30cm at base-width, 42cm at widest，37cm tall not including handles. and i am only 5'35!
> but i will give it a try. i like the bag for its rareness and the barenia leather. and the bag has a 5-pointed star blind-stamp.
> what do you think? please give me some advice. should i keep the bag?


I have a convoyeur also - but the PM size, in black evercolor.  I love it and your barenia one is so gorgeous!!


----------



## ukonvasara

DR2014 said:


> I have a convoyeur also - but the PM size, in black evercolor.  I love it and your barenia one is so gorgeous!!


wow before I buy, I search TPF for convoyeur and read all your posts about it.  thanx for your information.  keep sharing and we may help other people


----------



## surfer

Hehe yes you can definitely come and hug the cushion. Might have to fight with my little one though she already tried to claim it!!!


----------



## surfer

momasaurus said:


> Wow - this pillow is fantastic! Can't find it on the US website. I think I need one!
> Congrats to you. Looks perfect on that pretty chair. Very well done!


Thank you! It’s so pricy for a pillow but I thought cost per wear would be good if I can look at it all the time  typical justification for H purchase hehe. If you need help with code for the pillow please feel free to write me!


----------



## surfer

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi, surfer! May I come and sit in your chair? Looks so cozy with the cushion, perfect colourmatch!



Hehe yes you can definitely come and hug the cushion. Might have to fight with my little one though she already tried to claim it!!!


----------



## duffybear

Super excited to see this mini C in pink
Love it so much and keep looking at it at home !


----------



## chinnie_baghag

was on the hunt in the reseller market for a bigger-size Kelly, preferably in Fjord, that could function as a daily workhorse bag.. to fit the alcohol wipes, hand sanitiser, no less! meet my "new" K32 Natural Sable in Fjord.. she's in her mid-teens!


----------



## nymeria

Great choice- I'm thinking along the same lines. She's really lovely, use her in good health


----------



## fergie.c

ukonvasara said:


> I've just bought a new to me convoyeur GM! i've just finished the payment and haven't received it yet! but i am so anxious and want to share with everyone.
> i think that it is huge for me, the bag is 30cm at base-width, 42cm at widest，37cm tall not including handles. and i am only 5'35!
> but i will give it a try. i like the bag for its rareness and the barenia leather. and the bag has a 5-pointed star blind-stamp.
> what do you think? please give me some advice. should i keep the bag?


love barenia leather....i'd vote to keep!


----------



## lulilu

Avintage said:


> My first h purchase in 2020 (Y stamp) unfortunately I have to get this from a personal shopper but I can’t wait any longer to try the new taurillon clemence leather.
> Say hello to my new girl, the h 24/24 29cm in gold.



Love this -- I was ogling the barenia faubourg ones, but couldn't bear the scratches.  This gold is perfect!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chinnie_baghag said:


> was on the hunt in the reseller market for a bigger-size Kelly, preferably in Fjord, that could function as a daily workhorse bag.. to fit the alcohol wipes, hand sanitiser, no less! meet my "new" K32 Natural Sable in Fjord.. she's in her mid-teens!
> 
> View attachment 4735219


Thanks for showing up your beautiful Kelly.  I was eyeing one in K32 at the Real Real in the same color (Natural sable) but their photos make it look like a creamy yellow.


----------



## tlamdang08

My home store had opened for curbside pickup today. I don’t have any big items, but these small things are enough to put a huge smiley on my face for the rest of the day.
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Hermeaddict

tlamdang08 said:


> My home store had opened for curbside pickup today. I don’t have any big items, but these small things are enough to put a huge smiley on my face for the rest of the day.
> Thank you for letting me share.


Congrats in the goodies! Thank you for the eye candy too. Love the compact silkin have asked my SA to get me that one!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermeaddict said:


> Congrats in the goodies! Thank you for the eye candy too. Love the compact silkin have asked my SA to get me that one!


Thank you.
I am lucky that I got the same one that is still pending on H.com. As soon as my SA said he got the white one. I jumped


----------



## aisham

I just bought Cheval d'Orient set of 6 tea cups and saucers for my mother in law as a gift to celebrate Eid al-Fitr "Festival of Breaking the Fast". This picture was taken by my SA right before wrapping it and delivering it to my door step .


----------



## nymeria

aisham said:


> I just bought Cheval d'Orient set of 6 tea cups and saucers for my mother in law as a gift to celebrate Eid al-Fitr "Festival of Breaking the Fast". This picture was taken by my SA right before wrapping it and delivering it to my door step .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736967


What a lovely and apt gift! I am sure she will love it.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you.
> I am lucky that I got the same one that is still pending on H.com. As soon as my SA said he got the white one. I jumped


I’m eyeing on the wallet too. Is it easy to get one?


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> I’m eyeing on the wallet too. Is it easy to get one?


I think it is easy. This is the second one I got within 3 months. and my home store is small.
Good luck.


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> I think it is easy. This is the second one I got within 3 months. and my home store is small.
> Good luck.


Thank you! 
I haven’t asked my SA yet so I will when the store is reopened. Enjoy your new purchase and can’t wait to see your new project with the baby pocket square.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Thank you!
> I haven’t asked my SA yet so I will when the store is reopened. Enjoy your new purchase and can’t wait to see your new project with the baby pocket square.


Thank you, I already put the baby pocket squares into action, see here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sheltering-in-place-with-hermes.1025936/page-150


----------



## Avintage

lulilu said:


> Love this -- I was ogling the barenia faubourg ones, but couldn't bear the scratches.  This gold is perfect!



I thought of buying the barenia as well! However, come to think of it, I like the 24/24 more for a workhorse bag that’s why I opt for the   Gold instead reserving my barenia wishlist for a b30 instead (finger crossed)


----------



## Love Of My Life

aisham said:


> I just bought Cheval d'Orient set of 6 tea cups and saucers for my mother in law as a gift to celebrate Eid al-Fitr "Festival of Breaking the Fast". This picture was taken by my SA right before wrapping it and delivering it to my door step .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736967



A lovely gift...H does the most amazing presentation of items such as this set


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Nothing. I am bored of the brand. Fashion isn't great. There is literally nothing to buy in that department. And considering all the home office scenarios, I do not think anybody needs more handbags. Seems a bit dusty to be honest. Is there anyone 30 or younger who artfully arranges a scarf around their neck for Zoom conferences?  

Please, do post a pic...


----------



## CMilly

MaryAndDogs said:


> Nothing. I am bored of the brand. Fashion isn't great. There is literally nothing to buy in that department. And considering all the home office scenarios, I do not think anybody needs more handbags. Seems a bit dusty to be honest. Is there anyone 30 or younger who artfully arranges a scarf around their neck for Zoom conferences?
> 
> Please, do post a pic...


I have seen few on zoom!  I have been quite shocked. H scarves and casual tops!


----------



## Hermezzy

ermottina said:


> Finally my Birkin 30 togo craie rose gold hardware has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696240


Just breathtaking...surely one of the most gorgeous combinations around.  Congrats to you!


----------



## Hermezzy

cynicsaturn said:


> Originally was trying to get a gold picotin MM in gold hardware, but SA says they only have a rose azalee picotin MM PHW today. I guess I can always have something in gold later
> 
> View attachment 4700047


Stunningly gorgeous color- just dreamy


----------



## Hermezzy

Exquisite color. NO one does greens like H!


----------



## Hermezzy

Phiona88 said:


> I've been nagging my SA about wanting something in Vert Criquet this year.  I dropped by today to pick up a bracelet and she surprised me with a Kelly Wallet To Go Verso in Vert Criquet and Bleu Brume!  I'm over the moon



Absolutely gorgeous piece...the colors are dizzyingly beautiful.  You wear it well.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

SpeedyJC said:


> My first ever Hermes; ,Garden Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728374
> View attachment 4728375


Such a timeless bag and it is so versatile too...I've loved the GPs I've owned.  They are surprisingly roomy too!


----------



## Hermezzy

lcnyc123 said:


> Pic didn’t go through, here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731118


A jaw-dropper if I've ever seen one!  I almost fainted.  That color...


----------



## Hermezzy

fergie.c said:


> have my first H bag purchase today.....and am so lucky to have a constance 24 in mid-night blue!!!! (all i want originally was a garden party lol)
> 
> View attachment 4733457
> 
> it was a total surprise when my SA asked if I was interested in Constance....wasn't expecting it AT ALL!!!!


A grail bag, done up in a color that makes you stare...thrilled for you!


----------



## periogirl28

Passifolia. And a pair of Rose Gold Oran sandals.


----------



## lcnyc123

duffybear said:


> View attachment 4735204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super excited to see this mini C in pink
> Love it so much and keep looking at it at home !




Which pink is this?


----------



## jax818

Waiting for these to be shipped to me.  My first bathing H bathing suit and this gorgeous hat!  I am so ready for my non-existent future resort vacation!


----------



## tlamdang08

jax818 said:


> View attachment 4739273
> 
> 
> Waiting for these to be shipped to me.  My first bathing H bathing suit and this gorgeous hat!  I am so ready for my non-existent future resort vacation!


Love it!!! And the bathing suit is amazing


----------



## undecided45

chinnie_baghag said:


> was on the hunt in the reseller market for a bigger-size Kelly, preferably in Fjord, that could function as a daily workhorse bag.. to fit the alcohol wipes, hand sanitiser, no less! meet my "new" K32 Natural Sable in Fjord.. she's in her mid-teens!
> 
> View attachment 4735219


Congratulations! I have her bag sister - a fjord, natural sable k32 in palladium hardware from 2004. She's the best workhorse. My absolute favorite bag purchase. Enjoy!


----------



## momofboys

mini halzan barenia leather


----------



## chinnie_baghag

undecided45 said:


> Congratulations! I have her bag sister - a fjord, natural sable k32 in palladium hardware from 2004. She's the best workhorse. My absolute favorite bag purchase. Enjoy!



Thank you!  Coincidentally, mine is also 2004 (H square stamp).
I'm now a convert of Fjord leather! If only Fjord is still in production..


----------



## dooneybaby

aisham said:


> I just bought Cheval d'Orient set of 6 tea cups and saucers for my mother in law as a gift to celebrate Eid al-Fitr "Festival of Breaking the Fast". This picture was taken by my SA right before wrapping it and delivering it to my door step .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4736967


What an amazing gift!


----------



## Chanbal

Avintage said:


> My first h purchase in 2020 (Y stamp) unfortunately I have to get this from a personal shopper but I can’t wait any longer to try the new taurillon clemence leather.
> Say hello to my new girl, the h 24/24 29cm in gold.


The 24/24 is gorgeous, congrats! Is it heavy? Does it come with a strap? Please share more information and pics, I'm considering to order one. Thanks!


----------



## pony

No picture, because it has yet to arrive: C‘est la fete scarf in Kaki/Anthracite/Gris. I was able to order via phone. Can‘t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## cali_to_ny

ff2904 said:


> I need an everyday bag and as first, I was planning to get a Picotin 18 but I’m so glad I went with size 22  It is the perfect size for me, would love to have it in different color but cannot go wrong with black


Love this with the Dior Mitzah!


----------



## hokatie

My order is finally arrived today


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought this Clic in ”Rose Patch”. Works fine with my skin and scarfs. It is more like an old rose, full in colour but subtle in tone. Very pleased with it.


----------



## Hikar1

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4739293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini halzan barenia leather



Love this Barenia! Was this bought from a reseller or a store? Been working with my SA on locating a mini but they were saying the mini halzan wasn't showing up as much as before!


----------



## dooneybaby

This took a little more  than  3 weeks  to arrive.  I was getting  thirsty.
A Walk in the Garden tea cup and saucer:


----------



## Nerja

My Mother’s Day gift from my two DD’s arrived yesterday: Pop H earrings in Rose and lipstick in Rose Dakar !


----------



## Pampelmuse

Nerja said:


> My Mother’s Day gift from my two DD’s arrived yesterday: Pop H earrings in Rose and lipstick in Rose Dakar !
> 
> View attachment 4741523
> View attachment 4741525


How do you like your Rose Dakar? Pictures, pleeeeease!


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought this Clic in ”Rose Patch”. Works fine with my skin and scarfs. It is more like an old rose, full in colour but subtle in tone. Very pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741158
> View attachment 4741159
> View attachment 4741160


Mod shots with the Gavroche, please. I already love the colors


----------



## elle woods

I got my first B in December, then in January I decided I wanted a twilly but my SA was in Paris for work for 3 weeks, February I went away and then March H closed its doors (like everywhere else).  When they reopened my SA sent me an email so I was able to go in and finally get my twilly, Le Parisiennes in pink


----------



## Nerja

="Pampelmuse, post: 33824545, member: 692427"]How do you like your Rose Dakar? Pictures, pleeeeease![/QUOTE]
Hi @Pampelmuse !  I  the color!  Hope the photo helps!


----------



## momofboys

Hikar1 said:


> Love this Barenia! Was this bought from a reseller or a store? Been working with my SA on locating a mini but they were saying the mini halzan wasn't showing up as much as before!



Store in Ohio. The mini has been discontinued. It’s perfect size for my essentials now.


----------



## DDCHA

Gold B30 togo, Chevre Trio wallet in Jaune ambre, Bastia in Etain/Vert criquet, Black alligator CDC, Mosaique au 24 platinum mug and Bayadere pillow in Naturel.


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> ="Pampelmuse, post: 33824545, member: 692427"]How do you like your Rose Dakar? Pictures, pleeeeease!


Hi @Pampelmuse !  I  the color!  Hope the photo helps! 

View attachment 4741705

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
Lovely, dear Nerja!!


----------



## Phiona88

New PM rodeo in Vert Criquet for us to enjoy


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Hi @Pampelmuse !  I  the color!  Hope the photo helps!
> 
> View attachment 4741705


Lovely, dear Nerja!! [/QUOTE]
Thank you so much dear Crisbac!


----------



## LOA24

DDCHA said:


> Gold B30 togo, Chevre Trio wallet in Jaune ambre, Bastia in Etain/Vert criquet, Black alligator CDC, Mosaique au 24 platinum mug and Bayadere pillow in Naturel.


Wow! Love your "little" purchases 
The cushion looks very pretty with that cream fur pillow! And what a beautiful home you have 

Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## nymeria

Phiona88 said:


> New PM rodeo in Vert Criquet for us to enjoy


I LOVE this! If this were one of my kitties, as soon as they woke up, it would become the best "chew toy, and lets toss it in the air, maul it and after it's dead, leave it in the water bowl" toy! Fortunately, you are there to rescue it.


----------



## loh

nymeria said:


> I LOVE this! If this were one of my kitties, as soon as they woke up, it would become the best "chew toy, and lets toss it in the air, maul it and after it's dead, leave it in the water bowl" toy! Fortunately, you are there to rescue it.



  I almost spit out my coffee laughing when I read your post.  So true!


----------



## loh

Phiona88 said:


> New PM rodeo in Vert Criquet for us to enjoy




Sweetness.


----------



## pony

It‘s here! I think it‘s fantastic...


----------



## LVinCali

The bag is from earlier in the month, but recently brought home 2 Twillys and 2 RHW bracelets.  The CDC just came home today so I haven’t even taken off the plastic covering.  Looking forward to going out and using all my new things.


----------



## DDCHA

lovemylife15 said:


> Wow! Love your "little" purchases
> The cushion looks very pretty with that cream fur pillow! And what a beautiful home you have
> 
> Enjoy your goodies!!


Aw thank you so much! Not going out anytime soon but still happy to be safe and healthy!!


----------



## DDCHA

Phiona88 said:


> New PM rodeo in Vert Criquet for us to enjoy


What a beautiful picture!! Want to snuggle up with your kitty! The Vert criquet is such a beautiful green isn’t it? Perfect for spring. Enjoy!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Nerja said:


> ="Pampelmuse, post: 33824545, member: 692427"]How do you like your Rose Dakar? Pictures, pleeeeease!


Hi @Pampelmuse !  I  the color!  Hope the photo helps! 

View attachment 4741705

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
Looks gorgeous on you! Thanks for sharing, Nerja!


----------



## Chrismin

LVinCali said:


> The bag is from earlier in the month, but recently brought home 2 Twillys and 2 RHW bracelets.  The CDC just came home today so I haven’t even taken off the plastic covering.  Looking forward to going out and using all my new things.
> 
> View attachment 4742172


love the bolide! is it 31 black GHW? Looks great w the twillys


----------



## LVinCali

Chrismin said:


> love the bolide! is it 31 black GHW? Looks great w the twillys



Yes, you are correct on Bolide details.    So mushy and so little opportunity to use it right now.  Sigh.  And I love to mix silver (rings and earrings) with gold (bags and shoes) and rose gold (watch and bracelet) daily. 

I am not a Twilly person at all so still unsure about how much I will use them (right now I just have a fear of hand sanitizer!), but thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Nerja

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi @Pampelmuse !  I  the color!  Hope the photo helps!
> 
> View attachment 4741705


Looks gorgeous on you! Thanks for sharing, Nerja![/QUOTE]
Thank you very much dear @Pampelmuse !


----------



## Jbrock981

Newbie here, but long time Hermes fan. I happened to be online at the right time when the US distribution centers opened. I’ve been looking to get a herbag 31 in black. I was excited to see one come available. I just received her today. So excited!!  I also received 2 new twillys and the new evie cuff.


----------



## passion.du.jour

Jbrock981 said:


> Newbie here, but long time Hermes fan. I happened to be online at the right time when the US distribution centers opened. I’ve been looking to get a herbag 31 in black. I was excited to see one come available. I just received her today. So excited!!  I also received 2 new twillys and the new evie cuff.


Would love to see some action shots! 

I was also lucky to be online when the herbags were uploaded - can't wait for FedEx to deliver next week!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Thank you ladies for your kind likes! Have great weekend


----------



## momofboys

Hikar1 said:


> Love this Barenia! Was this bought from a reseller or a store? Been working with my SA on locating a mini but they were saying the mini halzan wasn't showing up as much as before!



Thanks -Purchased in a store in Ohio


----------



## the_comfortista

My very first rodeo charms, in blue Zanzibar and so black


----------



## Hermezzy

DDCHA said:


> Gold B30 togo, Chevre Trio wallet in Jaune ambre, Bastia in Etain/Vert criquet, Black alligator CDC, Mosaique au 24 platinum mug and Bayadere pillow in Naturel.


Stunningly gorgeous.  That B is lustrous....


----------



## pfaeria

Bought a beautiful Mosaique Au 24 small tray to keep my jewellery on my table side, makes WFH and being in lockdown for more than two months (and going to three) a lot better!


----------



## 1gunro




----------



## 1gunro

Oops meant to type! New to me Kelly 40!  
The seller did not have the correct description, so still narrowing the leather down to either Chamonix, or VN! But either way, I love her! Super lightweight for her size!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

pony said:


> It‘s here! I think it‘s fantastic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742132



You know what? It is pretty fantastic!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tlamdang08 said:


> Love it!!! And the bathing suit is amazing



It's absolutely amazing for the right colouring combination: alabaster skin, jet black hair. Simply beautiful.

(The branded band around the hat is too much tough. Seriously? Shouldn't they pay you to promote their brand? Why would you wanna wear it around your head? )


----------



## jax818

MaryAndDogs said:


> It's absolutely amazing for the right colouring combination: alabaster skin, jet black hair. Simply beautiful.
> 
> (The branded band around the hat is too much tough. Seriously? Shouldn't they pay you to promote their brand? Why would you wanna wear it around your head? )



Yes!  I’ve been having second thoughts about the hat because of that.  I love everything else about it.  My thoughts were that the H is designed in a pattern so it’s more subtle but I can be totally kidding myself.  I love how the hat looks on me but I wouldn’t want so much branding if it’s that obvious.


----------



## steffysstyle

Visited my local H boutique a few days ago and got a new set of twillies and a new Constance Mini in Beige De Weimar (GHW - Evercolor). So happy to have another Constance in my collection and especially in this gorgeous neutral shade! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

steffysstyle said:


> Visited my local H boutique a few days ago and got a new set of twillies and a new Constance Mini in Beige De Weimar (GHW - Evercolor). So happy to have another Constance in my collection and especially in this gorgeous neutral shade! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4743797
> View attachment 4743802
> View attachment 4743803



Congrats! So chic!!!!


----------



## passion.du.jour

steffysstyle said:


> Visited my local H boutique a few days ago and got a new set of twillies and a new Constance Mini in Beige De Weimar (GHW - Evercolor). So happy to have another Constance in my collection and especially in this gorgeous neutral shade! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4743797
> View attachment 4743802
> View attachment 4743803


Love this and your casual chic style!


----------



## CMilly

steffysstyle said:


> Visited my local H boutique a few days ago and got a new set of twillies and a new Constance Mini in Beige De Weimar (GHW - Evercolor). So happy to have another Constance in my collection and especially in this gorgeous neutral shade! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4743797
> View attachment 4743802
> View attachment 4743803


Gorgeous. This post makes me so happy. It’s beautiful and you look fantastic. Very chic. Love the gold hardware.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Two weeks ago I purchased online a Paddock Flot with the help of an SA, for none was available at the boutique. She helped me choose a color to match my rouge H Garden Party 36. I picked it up yesterday and... It's such a disaster. The bag looks so dull in comparison ! It couldn't match less my bag, although I like the charm a lot !
Tried it also on my vert Bosphore Lindy 30, and it is just much too big.
I'm soooo disappointed, and probably returning the charm next week. Hope one day I'll find an adapted color.


----------



## Roudha

Constance 24 in Blue Atoll

Got it yesterday from the Dubai Mall store
I have a Picotin 18 and was so glad when they offered me this...


----------



## bagnut1

Muffin_Top said:


> Two weeks ago I purchased online a Paddock Flot with the help of an SA, for none was available at the boutique. She helped me choose a color to match my rouge H Garden Party 36. I picked it up yesterday and... It's such a disaster. The bag looks so dull in comparison ! It couldn't match less my bag, although I like the charm a lot !
> Tried it also on my vert Bosphore Lindy 30, and it is just much too big.
> I'm soooo disappointed, and probably returning the charm next week. Hope one day I'll find an adapted color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744000
> View attachment 4744001


That's really too bad - your bags are beautiful and definitely shouldn't be overtaken by a charm.  (That bright yellow is going to lord over anything and I do question the other two colors paired with it.  I can't see those working with anything except black, and that's a maybe.)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

pony said:


> It‘s here! I think it‘s fantastic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742132


Did you find it online? Ive wanted this in this colour way and the H stores are still closed here in London !


----------



## Bagaholic222

steffysstyle said:


> Visited my local H boutique a few days ago and got a new set of twillies and a new Constance Mini in Beige De Weimar (GHW - Evercolor). So happy to have another Constance in my collection and especially in this gorgeous neutral shade! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4743797
> View attachment 4743802
> View attachment 4743803


Gorgeous Constance!!!


----------



## Phiona88

nymeria said:


> I LOVE this! If this were one of my kitties, as soon as they woke up, it would become the best "chew toy, and lets toss it in the air, maul it and after it's dead, leave it in the water bowl" toy! Fortunately, you are there to rescue it.



Haha, trust me, I have to keep very watchful eye on my kitty when there are H items around. Things he enjoys pawing and chewing include rodeos, twillies and leather bag straps.


----------



## pony

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Did you find it online? Ive wanted this in this colour way and the H stores are still closed here in London !


No, I called the hotline, originally to ask if it was available in my local boutique (been been open in Germany for three or so weeks now) It wasn‘t but my name was pur on the waiting list. The next day they called me an said I could order via phone. While talking to them on the phone I checked the german h.com website, it was not available online. When I first  talked to Customer service I was told, in should be available online again. Maybe you can still try your luck via phone with Customer service even if the shops are closed.


----------



## steffysstyle

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Congrats! So chic!!!!



Thank you!



passion.du.jour said:


> Love this and your casual chic style!



Thank you so much!



CMilly said:


> Gorgeous. This post makes me so happy. It’s beautiful and you look fantastic. Very chic. Love the gold hardware.



Thank you! So happy to have this colour in my collection


----------



## pony

MaryAndDogs said:


> You know what? It is pretty fantastic!


Thank you! I‘m moving in a few weeks and will have it framed...


----------



## MaryAndDogs

steffysstyle said:


> Visited my local H boutique a few days ago and got a new set of twillies and a new Constance Mini in Beige De Weimar (GHW - Evercolor). So happy to have another Constance in my collection and especially in this gorgeous neutral shade! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4743797
> View attachment 4743802
> View attachment 4743803



Wow. You look nice. And very, very neutral.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

pony said:


> No, I called the hotline, originally to ask if it was available in my local boutique (been been open in Germany for three or so weeks now) It wasn‘t but my name was pur on the waiting list. The next day they called me an said I could order via phone. While talking to them on the phone I checked the german h.com website, it was not available online. When I first  talked to Customer service I was told, in should be available online again. Maybe you can still try your luck via phone with Customer service even if the shops are closed.


Thank you !


----------



## Hermezzy

astaeria said:


> Bought a beautiful Mosaique Au 24 small tray to keep my jewellery on my table side, makes WFH and being in lockdown for more than two months (and going to three) a lot better!


Stunning.  I've always loved that pattern and tray...


----------



## Hermezzy

steffysstyle said:


> Visited my local H boutique a few days ago and got a new set of twillies and a new Constance Mini in Beige De Weimar (GHW - Evercolor). So happy to have another Constance in my collection and especially in this gorgeous neutral shade! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4743797
> View attachment 4743802
> View attachment 4743803


The pictures are stunning, the H items are exquisite, and you wear them w/great elan.


----------



## Hermezzy

Roudha said:


> Constance 24 in Blue Atoll
> 
> Got it yesterday from the Dubai Mall store
> I have a Picotin 18 and was so glad when they offered me this...
> View attachment 4744012


Stunning.  Atoll is one of my favorite H blues...


----------



## thriftyandlux

Went in to do an exchange on Saturday and left with my first Avalon pillow and the rose gold Galop Ring. The sizing is a bit snug for my index finger but it was the only size they had so I've asked my SA to do a worldwide search for the next size up since it's not available here in Canada.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lunie

steffysstyle said:


> Visited my local H boutique a few days ago and got a new set of twillies and a new Constance Mini in Beige De Weimar (GHW - Evercolor). So happy to have another Constance in my collection and especially in this gorgeous neutral shade! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4743797
> View attachment 4743802
> View attachment 4743803


OMG, this color is my dream for a Garden Party  Congrats


----------



## steffysstyle

Hermezzy said:


> The pictures are stunning, the H items are exquisite, and you wear them w/great elan.



Thank you so much!



Lunie said:


> OMG, this color is my dream for a Garden Party  Congrats



Beige de Weimar is such a gorgeous neutral shade, a Garden Party in this colour would look stunning - hope you get your dream bag soon!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Finally got this beauty today!


----------



## Chrismin

Hermeaddict said:


> Finally got this beauty today!


Gorgeous !! Color is amazing


----------



## Hermeaddict

Chrismin said:


> Gorgeous !! Color is amazing


Thank you Chrismin!


----------



## lulilu

jax818 said:


> Yes!  I’ve been having second thoughts about the hat because of that.  I love everything else about it.  My thoughts were that the H is designed in a pattern so it’s more subtle but I can be totally kidding myself.  I love how the hat looks on me but I wouldn’t want so much branding if it’s that obvious.



*Love the hat!  The band is not "in your face advertising at all."  Especially the way it is wrapped around.  *



serenaa.lu said:


> Went in to do an exchange on Saturday and left with my first Avalon pillow and the rose gold Galop Ring. The sizing is a bit snug for my index finger but it was the only size they had so I've asked my SA to do a worldwide search for the next size up since it's not available here in Canada.  Fingers crossed!
> View attachment 4745378
> View attachment 4745379



*This is a great ring.  I had it and lost it in a move.  Always hope it will turn up again.  So easy to wear.*


----------



## thriftyandlux

lulilu said:


> *This is a great ring.  I had it and lost it in a move.  Always hope it will turn up again.  So easy to wear.*



Oh noo, I'm sorry  I hope it does turn up for you!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

This just arrived.  Pierres et Cristaux Wash in CW 09. I love how soft the wash silk feels.  
I cannot emphasize how much I dislike Fedex right now. Their idea of delivering a package is to open the door of my building, toss the package onto the hallway floor, and run away.  Luckily, based on my past experiences with their shenanigans, I signed up for text notifications, so I was able to retrieve my item before anything happened to it.


----------



## shrpthorn

My latest purchase is a 32 mm belt strap in 135/Togo calfskin in noir/noir in a size up. Prosaic, I know, but alas "Sheltering in Place with Hermes" AND chocolate has had negative consequences. And I wanted to still be able to wear all my beautiful H-buckles while getting back to pre-Covid size......


----------



## CMilly

shrpthorn said:


> My latest purchase is a 32 mm belt strap in 135/Togo calfskin in noir/noir in a size up. Prosaic, I know, but alas "Sheltering in Place with Hermes" AND chocolate has had negative consequences. And I wanted to still be able to wear all my beautiful H-buckles while getting back to pre-Covid size......


It sounds beautiful but this is why I love the H adjustable belts!! O/S fits most and you just adjust as you need!


----------



## steffysstyle

Hermeaddict said:


> Finally got this beauty today!



Gorgeous pop of colour!


----------



## Pampelmuse

This fantastic scarf bought second hand came today. Pristine. I was looking for this one quite some time. Very happy!!


----------



## EmilyM111

Constance 24 vert bosphore. Unexpected offer from the Warsaw store I couldn’t refuse


----------



## Pampelmuse

nikka007 said:


> Constance 24 vert bosphore. Unexpected offer from the Warsaw store I couldn’t refuse


Congrats! Beautiful! Please, tell me how many things you can get into the bag, thanks!


----------



## Bagaholic222

nikka007 said:


> Constance 24 vert bosphore. Unexpected offer from the Warsaw store I couldn’t refuse


Congrats - enjoy using her in good health!


----------



## EmilyM111

Pampelmuse said:


> Congrats! Beautiful! Please, tell me how many things you can get into the bag, thanks!


Try this. So it's a Bearn wallet, sunnies and Iphone 11 + hand sanitiser in the small pocket and think there is still a bit of space.


----------



## nymeria

Pampelmuse said:


> This fantastic scarf bought second hand came today. Pristine. I was looking for this one quite some time. Very happy!!
> View attachment 4747128
> View attachment 4747129


What a beauty! I can't take my eyes off it- the colors, the details, the story....amazing. Wear it well


----------



## momasaurus

Pampelmuse said:


> This fantastic scarf bought second hand came today. Pristine. I was looking for this one quite some time. Very happy!!
> View attachment 4747128
> View attachment 4747129


I love this design (have four CWs) and this CW is gorgeous! Congrats on such a good find!


----------



## Pampelmuse

nymeria said:


> What a beauty! I can't take my eyes off it- the colors, the details, the story....amazing. Wear it well


Thanks, nymeria! Exactely, that is why I fell for it.


----------



## Pampelmuse

momasaurus said:


> I love this design (have four CWs) and this CW is gorgeous! Congrats on such a good find!


What?! 4?? Congrats, momasaurus! Sounds like quite a collection!


----------



## Pampelmuse

nikka007 said:


> Try this. So it's a Bearn wallet, sunnies and Iphone 11 + hand sanitiser in the small pocket and think there is still a bit of space.


Thanks, nikka007!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Another one on the same topic: this time Grønland! This is vintage from 1977. Yeah, soo smooth, hmmmm!


----------



## nymeria

Pampelmuse said:


> View attachment 4748000
> View attachment 4748002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one on the same topic: this time Grønland! This is vintage from 1977. Yeah, soo smooth, hmmmm!


Also gorgeous, but I went back to see the other and was mesmerized yet again. That one has my heart   What year is it?
I am so happy it found its way to you


----------



## A bottle of Red

Pampelmuse said:


> View attachment 4748000
> View attachment 4748002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one on the same topic: this time Grønland! This is vintage from 1977. Yeah, soo smooth, hmmmm!



Gorgeous scarves- soft colors & love the images!


----------



## Pampelmuse

nymeria said:


> Also gorgeous, but I went back to see the other and was mesmerized yet again. That one has my heart   What year is it?
> I am so happy it found its way to you


It is from 2004. Thanks for your enthusiasm!


----------



## porbulerias

My first Hermes bag, Mini Roulis in Anemone PHW in Evercolor!! The obsession is real!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Took a month but I finally got my gold lipstick case with mirror. Yeah!!! In a separate shipment from the store I received the tibi small frame. It’s perfect for my photo! I’m looking forward to using it once I figure out how to open it!    LOL


----------



## Roudha

nikka007 said:


> Constance 24 vert bosphore. Unexpected offer from the Warsaw store I couldn’t refuse


Beautiful Color! I have a picotin in this color and it is truly vibrant. ENJOY


----------



## Kitsune711

Hermes Zen said:


> Took a month but I finally got my gold lipstick case with mirror. Yeah!!! In a separate shipment from the store I received the tibi small frame. It’s perfect for my photo! I’m looking forward to using it once I figure out how to open it!    LOL



What's the case like? Does it feel like thin leather or is it nice and substantial feeling? I only saw it in person once and it kinda looked a bit flimsy so I held off on purchasing it.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Limited edition light— I got #52 out of 288. This is my favorite non-leather purchase.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Kitsune711 said:


> What's the case like? Does it feel like thin leather or is it nice and substantial feeling? I only saw it in person once and it kinda looked a bit flimsy so I held off on purchasing it.


Yes, little thin. I'll send yah a message with details.


----------



## momasaurus

Pampelmuse said:


> What?! 4?? Congrats, momasaurus! Sounds like quite a collection!


Well, there's another design I have in 6 or 7 CWs.....


----------



## momasaurus

Pampelmuse said:


> View attachment 4748000
> View attachment 4748002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one on the same topic: this time Grønland! This is vintage from 1977. Yeah, soo smooth, hmmmm!


Another winner!! Beautiful CW. Mine is rose and cream and navy. I love the details!


----------



## TeeCee77

porbulerias said:


> My first Hermes bag, Mini Roulis in Anemone PHW in Evercolor!! The obsession is real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749149


Stunning!! Congrats!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

momasaurus said:


> Another winner!! Beautiful CW. Mine is rose and cream and navy. I love the details!


Thanks, momasaurus!


----------



## Pampelmuse

A bottle of Red said:


> Gorgeous scarves- soft colors & love the images!


Thanks for your compliments, A bottle of Red! It is not always easy to do the scarfs justice by taking photos stretching out my arms or the selfiestick...


----------



## Pampelmuse

momasaurus said:


> Well, there's another design I have in 6 or 7 CWs.....


You must be even more ”crazy” than me - I thought a tripplet is already bad...  I feel like a beginner, ha ha. Would you mind sharing all your cw of thar scarf? I am very curious! Thanks, momosaurus!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Nr. 3 this week. Vintage again: Les Pivoines from 1977. It came in this antique H box. I went straight away and bought the corresponding flowers.


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> Nr. 3 this week. Vintage again: Les Pivoines from 1977. It came in this antique H box. I went straight away and bought the corresponding flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749849


Beautifully composed picture! The flowers are wonderful, both on the scarf and in the vase!


----------



## nymeria

Pampelmuse said:


> Nr. 3 this week. Vintage again: Les Pivoines from 1977. It came in this antique H box. I went straight away and bought the corresponding flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749849


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

My first Rodeo


----------



## Hermes Zen

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> My first Rodeo


Congratulations on your first rodeo!!  Extra special SO Black!!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

nymeria said:


> Absolutely beautiful


Thanks, nymeria. It really brought a smile on my face when it arrived.


----------



## passion.du.jour

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> My first Rodeo


Congrats on your first rodeo! Super cute!


----------



## Sofiko

Pampelmuse said:


> Nr. 3 this week. Vintage again: Les Pivoines from 1977. It came in this antique H box. I went straight away and bought the corresponding flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749849


Beautiful


----------



## deedeedor

Had to share~ loving this bold style


----------



## mp4

LovingTheOrange said:


> Limited edition light— I got #52 out of 288. This is my favorite non-leather purchase.
> 
> View attachment 4749462
> 
> View attachment 4749463



beautiful!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

deedeedor said:


> Had to share~ loving this bold style



I'm a big fan of the CDC.. This looks great on you & welcome to the club.. Enjoy!


----------



## momasaurus

Pampelmuse said:


> You must be even more ”crazy” than me - I thought a tripplet is already bad...  I feel like a beginner, ha ha. Would you mind sharing all your cw of thar scarf? I am very curious! Thanks, momosaurus!


Define "crazy." LOL. Let me find the right thread to do that. Maybe the "how to curate your scarf collection." Stay tuned! Or sometimes SOTD has a "multiples" week.


----------



## momasaurus

Pampelmuse said:


> Nr. 3 this week. Vintage again: Les Pivoines from 1977. It came in this antique H box. I went straight away and bought the corresponding flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749849


That is a gorgeous scarf. And perfect match! I love peonies, and right now is their time.


----------



## adb

Black mini kelly ii ghw and h double tour watch in orange ghw.. can someone pm me where can i find the stamp on mini kellies pls?.. tia


----------



## rosewang924

Hi all, I bought this Kelly 32 preloved in really good condition with a really good price, the only problem is that it can't stand on its own, the top bends over, this is suppose to be togo leather, is this normal, would you keep or return?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I bought this Kelly 32 preloved in really good condition with a really good price, the only problem is that it can't stand on its own, the top bends over, this is suppose to be togo leather, is this normal, would you keep or return?  Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751931



It appears to be a Kelly Mou.  I prefer the soft look over rigid, so I would keep it.  

Here’s a thread showing a Kelly Mou retourne.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-re-kelly-mou.229703/


----------



## undecided45

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I bought this Kelly 32 preloved in really good condition with a really good price, the only problem is that it can't stand on its own, the top bends over, this is suppose to be togo leather, is this normal, would you keep or return?  Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751931


A bag organizer would help this bag stand on its own and keep its shape!


----------



## bagnut1

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I bought this Kelly 32 preloved in really good condition with a really good price, the only problem is that it can't stand on its own, the top bends over, this is suppose to be togo leather, is this normal, would you keep or return?  Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751931


Or put _anything_ inside of it.  Looks like it's empty, which makes it sad, so it cries and tips over.


----------



## littleming

Arceau petite lune watch. Love the playful expression of the moon .  It’s been a very depressing time for me having to close my office for 2.5 months.  Hope everyone here on the forum is doing ok physically and emotionally through this pandemic.


----------



## lulilu

RoseWang, if you look in the "floopy" birkin and kelly threads, you will see other bags like this.  I like soft leather.  A bag insert would straighten it out if it bothers you.


----------



## CMilly

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I bought this Kelly 32 preloved in really good condition with a really good price, the only problem is that it can't stand on its own, the top bends over, this is suppose to be togo leather, is this normal, would you keep or return?  Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751931


It depends on you. It would drive me insane but many other people would be happy with a floppy bag!


----------



## lulilu

littleming said:


> View attachment 4751958
> 
> Arceau petite lune watch. Love the playful expression of the moon .  It’s been a very depressing time for me having to close my office for 2.5 months.  Hope everyone here on the forum is doing ok physically and emotionally through this pandemic.



I am jealous of this gorgeous watch!  Love everything about it -- the size, the face, the bad -- looks great on you.  I hope it is helping to cheer you up.


----------



## rosewang924

CMilly said:


> It depends on you. It would drive me insane but many other people would be happy with a floppy bag!



 ok, thanks, I will give it some thought.


----------



## rosewang924

lulilu said:


> RoseWang, if you look in the "floopy" birkin and kelly threads, you will see other bags like this.  I like soft leather.  A bag insert would straighten it out if it bothers you.



Thanks, will look at that thread.


----------



## rosewang924

bagnut1 said:


> Or put _anything_ inside of it.  Looks like it's empty, which makes it sad, so it cries and tips over.


----------



## rosewang924

undecided45 said:


> A bag organizer would help this bag stand on its own and keep its shape!



Thank you for the advice.


----------



## rosewang924

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It appears to be a Kelly Mou.  I prefer the soft look over rigid, so I would keep it.
> 
> Here’s a thread showing a Kelly Mou retourne.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/question-re-kelly-mou.229703/



Thanks, will look at this thread.


----------



## porbulerias

TeeCee77 said:


> Stunning!! Congrats!!


Thank you, dear!!


----------



## Hermezzy

adb said:


> Black mini kelly ii ghw and h double tour watch in orange ghw.. can someone pm me where can i find the stamp on mini kellies pls?.. tia
> View attachment 4751632
> View attachment 4751633
> View attachment 4751635
> View attachment 4751636


Exquisite bag.  Looks perfect on you- fantastic choice...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

littleming said:


> View attachment 4751958
> 
> Arceau petite lune watch. Love the playful expression of the moon .  It’s been a very depressing time for me having to close my office for 2.5 months.  Hope everyone here on the forum is doing ok physically and emotionally through this pandemic.



I adore moonphase watches!!   This is a beauty!!


----------



## adb

Hermezzy said:


> Exquisite bag.  Looks perfect on you- fantastic choice...


Thanks dear, to be honest i have been waiting for a birkin 25 for 2 years now but got a k25 and this mini k instead.. i wonder why b25 is so difficult for me to get.. hmmm.. anyhow, still happy that i got her, the exact combo is #2 on my list. to get the exact combo i wished for is a first!  Hopeful for b25 next time..


----------



## EpiFanatic

Feeling the really lucky. Just found this Kelly Dog in Gris asphalte in a T1.  Love the palladium hardware.


----------



## ukonvasara

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 4752133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the really lucky. Just found this Kelly Dog in Gris asphalte in a T1.  Love the palladium hardware.


looks so cool on you.


----------



## EpiFanatic

ukonvasara said:


> looks so cool on you.


Thank you.


----------



## Pampelmuse

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 4752133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling the really lucky. Just found this Kelly Dog in Gris asphalte in a T1.  Love the palladium hardware.


Looks great together with the other one. Congrats!


----------



## Joyceshing

the_comfortista said:


> My very first rodeo charms, in blue Zanzibar and so black
> 
> View attachment 4743367
> View attachment 4743368


Hi there, may I know how old is your Ms K? 
It’s stunning (*^ω^*)


----------



## Pampelmuse

May I introduce the newest french lady in the house: Madame Bolide, 31. Black, Clemence. I bought her secondhand with only tiny marks on the inside bottom, otherwise pristine condition. Stamp: 2011.


----------



## LVinCali

Pampelmuse said:


> May I introduce the newest french lady in the house: Madame Bolide, 31. Black, Clemence. I bought her secondhand with only tiny marks on the inside bottom, otherwise pristine condition. Stamp: 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752251



Conrats! You will love it- the leather is so buttery!  I recently bought the same Bolide in May, but with gold hard ware.  Can't believe the amazing quality.  And it fits a lot.  Enjoy!


----------



## Joyceshing

Here comes my birthday gift (o^^o)
Thanks for letting me share (*☻-☻*)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Pampelmuse said:


> This fantastic scarf bought second hand came today. Pristine. I was looking for this one quite some time. Very happy!!
> View attachment 4747128
> View attachment 4747129


This is beautiful, congrats on your find!


----------



## Pampelmuse

LVinCali said:


> Conrats! You will love it- the leather is so buttery!  I recently bought the same Bolide in May, but with gold hard ware.  Can't believe the amazing quality.  And it fits a lot.  Enjoy!


Hi, LVinCali! That sounds promising, thanks.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Pampelmuse said:


> Looks great together with the other one. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Pampelmuse

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This is beautiful, congrats on your find!


Thanks, ccbaggirl89!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Thank you all for likes on my new Bolide! Nice to share beautiful things with you all.


----------



## hers4eva

Pampelmuse said:


> May I introduce the newest french lady in the house: Madame Bolide, 31. Black, Clemence. I bought her secondhand with only tiny marks on the inside bottom, otherwise pristine condition. Stamp: 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752251



Absolutely stunning fantastic choice


----------



## hokatie

My scarf and rodeo are finally arrived after one month of waiting


----------



## the_comfortista

Joyceshing said:


> Hi there, may I know how old is your Ms K?
> It’s stunning (*^ω^*)



Thank you! I believe it’s from 1995.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> My scarf and rodeo are finally arrived after one month of waiting


Wow you are so lucky with the so black Rodeo. Congratulations on the scarf too . Love them both!!!


----------



## skybluesky

hokatie said:


> My scarf and rodeo are finally arrived after one month of waiting



Love your purchases!  CONGRATS on the so black rodeo!!  Those are SO hard to get, I'm still waiting on mine!


----------



## Joyceshing

the_comfortista said:


> Thank you! I believe it’s from 1995.


Yeah, I have one from 1995 as well (*^ω^*)


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow you are so lucky with the so black Rodeo. Congratulations on the scarf too . Love them both!!!


Thank you dear! 
I kept watching the H.com for a month for the Rodeo and finally I was able to get it


----------



## hokatie

skybluesky said:


> Love your purchases!  CONGRATS on the so black rodeo!!  Those are SO hard to get, I'm still waiting on mine!


Thank you! 
Great to hear that we’re twin on the Rodeo . Don’t forget to share when you get it.


----------



## skybluesky

hokatie said:


> Thank you!
> Great to hear that we’re twin on the Rodeo . Don’t forget to share when you get it.



Oh, I wish!  It's on my "wishlist" but not guaranteed at all.  I got offered the MM version but I wanted the PM version.  Kind of wish I took it now! 

Congrats and enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

rosewang924 said:


> Hi all, I bought this Kelly 32 preloved in really good condition with a really good price, the only problem is that it can't stand on its own, the top bends over, this is suppose to be togo leather, is this normal, would you keep or return?  Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4751931


I’d keep it, love the slouch!


----------



## Chanelandco

My first Oran and two 140 silk scarves 
Project carré and Savana dance wash


----------



## Louisaur

Rose confetti and brique in mysore (^_^)
arrived today; and shocked to have TNT actually come to the door instead of just dropping the "sorry we missed you" card at the mailbox without trying


----------



## periogirl28

littleming said:


> View attachment 4751958
> 
> Arceau petite lune watch. Love the playful expression of the moon .  It’s been a very depressing time for me having to close my office for 2.5 months.  Hope everyone here on the forum is doing ok physically and emotionally through this pandemic.


I hope you feel better every time you look at this watch. Take care then, my twin.


----------



## littleming

periogirl28 said:


> I hope you feel better every time you look at this watch. Take care then, my twin.




I do!  Thank you periogirl28!
The watch makes me happy. I know I am very fortunate compared to a lot of people. At least I can still buy H even though I am stressed about work.
Stay safe!!!


----------



## tres_jenny!

Hi everyone! Showcasing my first Hermès purchase (although not my first Hermès item!). This was quite a spontaneous online purchase, and I think I got quite lucky as the Oran's in this colour have been out of stock in my size everytime I checked on the site. I finally found it in my size last Friday, and promptly purchased it!  They arrived yesterday. 

A little unsure of whether they suit me, and maybe I'll post some mod shots in the action thread. I am normally a size 40, but sized up to a 41, which I think was a good move.


----------



## Pampelmuse

tres_jenny! said:


> Hi everyone! Showcasing my first Hermès purchase (although not my first Hermès item!). This was quite a spontaneous online purchase, and I think I got quite lucky as the Oran's in this colour have been out of stock in my size everytime I checked on the site. I finally found it in my size last Friday, and promptly purchased it!  They arrived yesterday.
> 
> A little unsure of whether they suit me, and maybe I'll post some mod shots in the action thread. I am normally a size 40, but sized up to a 41, which I think was a good move.
> 
> View attachment 4753609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753610


Hi! Nice choice! You did right in upsizing. I have Omaha in 40 and they fit perfectly. I ordered Oran in the same size and they are a little bit to smal ( the heel is almost on the edge). I should have done the same as you and choosen a larger size. It is still ok, but... Have fun with yours!


----------



## cubby

My new to me Vert Bronze B35 in Clemence leather. The color is just gorgeous; it changes depending on the light. ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

tres_jenny! said:


> Hi everyone! Showcasing my first Hermès purchase (although not my first Hermès item!). This was quite a spontaneous online purchase, and I think I got quite lucky as the Oran's in this colour have been out of stock in my size everytime I checked on the site. I finally found it in my size last Friday, and promptly purchased it!  They arrived yesterday.
> 
> A little unsure of whether they suit me, and maybe I'll post some mod shots in the action thread. I am normally a size 40, but sized up to a 41, which I think was a good move.
> 
> View attachment 4753609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753610


Hi!
I also just purchased the same color .
I also took the 41 while I am normally 40.
Lots of people say it is true to size but it probably depends on the shape of your feet. Even the 40,5 seemed not ok.
Looking foward to wear mine. Hope it will be ok.
Congrats and enjoy your new shoes


----------



## Chrismin

Pampelmuse said:


> May I introduce the newest french lady in the house: Madame Bolide, 31. Black, Clemence. I bought her secondhand with only tiny marks on the inside bottom, otherwise pristine condition. Stamp: 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752251


Gorgeous
A bolide is on my wishlist


----------



## momasaurus

cubby said:


> My new to me Vert Bronze B35 in Clemence leather. The color is just gorgeous; it changes depending on the light. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4753729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753730


Great bag! I love these mysterious grey-green colors - they are so sophisticated. Congratulations!


----------



## beryl2401

I got a calvi card holder for my birthday as my first Hermès purchase. I like the understated design and wanted to try out the brand. loving it.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Right now the parcels are coming in a continious stream... poor wallet! Today arrived a Dogon wallet in a very nice lilac tone
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 (preloved). Soon there will be nothing left to put into it because of spending all money in advance


----------



## loh

Pampelmuse said:


> Right now the parcels are coming in a continious stream... poor wallet! Today arrived a Dogon wallet in a very nice lilac tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753866
> View attachment 4753867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (preloved). Soon there will be nothing left to put into it because of spending all money in advance




But it must be so fun to get a new package a day.  Gives you something to look forward to, even though your wallet may feel otherwise.  

Love the color of your wallet. A gorgeous shade of purple.


----------



## Muramurakami

A twilly for my mini Bolide verso in Beige de Weimar & Deep blue! Such a pretty combo and a surprise interior.


----------



## mmdc

Just purchased my very first Hermes product: a twilly


----------



## muchstuff

Chocolate Marwari PM  ...such a big difference between the two sizes...


----------



## SpeedyJC

So excited my Herbag arrived. I really love it and the coated canvas is so nice.


----------



## steffysstyle

cubby said:


> My new to me Vert Bronze B35 in Clemence leather. The color is just gorgeous; it changes depending on the light. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4753729
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753730



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> Right now the parcels are coming in a continious stream... poor wallet! Today arrived a Dogon wallet in a very nice lilac tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753866
> View attachment 4753867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (preloved). Soon there will be nothing left to put into it because of spending all money in advance


Wonderful colour! Goes perfectly well together with your Bolide!


----------



## momasaurus

mmdc said:


> Just purchased my very first Hermes product: a twilly
> 
> View attachment 4753888


Great colors! Welcome.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> Wonderful colour! Goes perfectly well together with your Bolide!


I think even better with my Halzan (gold) and for some colourclash with my Kelly (orange). But anyway - I loove this colour. I do hope we see some purple scarfs this autumn, I need one!


----------



## thriftyandlux

So happy with my Avalon pillow that I bought a couple weeks ago, I went back for this Avalon baby blanket. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## TraceySH

Vert criquet FINALLY came!!!


----------



## Chrismin

Introducing my latest- new to me... garden party 30s-toile officier negonda in vert cypress and negonda in gold.
My initial thought was to return one but now that I have met both .. am having second thoughts 
I am wondering if the gold is too similar in size and color to BK 30 in cuivre? Attached pics for comparison 
Appreciate any opinions/ advice !


----------



## missD

Canvas and Leather GP30 in Vert Cypress and Blue Ocean (I think). Hubby picked it up as a bday present


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Introducing my latest- new to me... garden party 30s-toile officier negonda in vert cypress and negonda in gold.
> My initial thought was to return one but now that I have met both .. am having second thoughts
> I am wondering if the gold is too similar in size and color to BK 30 in cuivre? Attached pics for comparison
> Appreciate any opinions/ advice !



Congrats on your GP's!  No, I don't think the gold is too similar to your B30, so you definitely should keep both of them!


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> Congrats on your GP's!  No, I don't think the gold is too similar to your B30, so you definitely should keep both of them!


I knew this would be an extremely supportive group ... at the dismay of my wallet


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> I knew this would be an extremely supportive group ... at the dismay of my wallet



That's what we're here for!


----------



## acrowcounted

My SA completely surprised me with an etoupe K25 and I completely surprised myself by loving it! The mini lindy is amazing too. 

K25 Retourne Etoupe Togo PHW
Mini Lindy Deep Blue Clemence PHW
Echappe Earrings Rose Gold
Filou Glove Clip (to hang face mask on bag when in the car etc)
Orange Carrier Bag Charm
Animapolis Twilly Blue


----------



## loh

acrowcounted said:


> My SA completely surprised me with an etoupe K25 and I completely surprised myself by loving it! The mini lindy is amazing too.
> 
> K25 Retourne Etoupe Togo PHW
> Mini Lindy Deep Blue Clemence PHW
> Echappe Earrings Rose Gold
> Filou Glove Clip (to hang face mask on bag when in the car etc)
> Orange Carrier Bag Charm
> Animapolis Twilly Blue
> View attachment 4756385




Congrats on your goodies!  And love the glove clip - what a great idea for masks!


----------



## jpezmom

acrowcounted said:


> My SA completely surprised me with an etoupe K25 and I completely surprised myself by loving it! The mini lindy is amazing too.
> 
> K25 Retourne Etoupe Togo PHW
> Mini Lindy Deep Blue Clemence PHW
> Echappe Earrings Rose Gold
> Filou Glove Clip (to hang face mask on bag when in the car etc)
> Orange Carrier Bag Charm
> Animapolis Twilly Blue
> View attachment 4756385


What a great haul!  That deep blue is stunning. Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## CMilly

acrowcounted said:


> My SA completely surprised me with an etoupe K25 and I completely surprised myself by loving it! The mini lindy is amazing too.
> 
> K25 Retourne Etoupe Togo PHW
> Mini Lindy Deep Blue Clemence PHW
> Echappe Earrings Rose Gold
> Filou Glove Clip (to hang face mask on bag when in the car etc)
> Orange Carrier Bag Charm
> Animapolis Twilly Blue
> View attachment 4756385


Enjoy!!! So beautiful!


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> My SA completely surprised me with an etoupe K25 and I completely surprised myself by loving it! The mini lindy is amazing too.
> 
> K25 Retourne Etoupe Togo PHW
> Mini Lindy Deep Blue Clemence PHW
> Echappe Earrings Rose Gold
> Filou Glove Clip (to hang face mask on bag when in the car etc)
> Orange Carrier Bag Charm
> Animapolis Twilly Blue
> View attachment 4756385


awhhh I have the same idea with you about the hanging mask, I just request for the kelly glove clip.
Love all your goodies . So beautiful!!


----------



## FRUGAL123

This is my latest purchase.


----------



## Chrismin

FRUGAL123 said:


> This is my latest purchase.


Is it a 27 ? And what is the color ? It’s amazzzzing!


----------



## FRUGAL123

Chrismin said:


> Is it a 27 ? And what is the color ? It’s amazzzzing!


It's 31


----------



## Kitsune711

missD said:


> Canvas and Leather GP30 in Vert Cypress and Blue Ocean (I think). Hubby picked it up as a bday present
> 
> View attachment 4756302


OMG I LOVE THIS!!! Tomorrow I was thinking about talking to my SA about getting a Garden Party 30 Canvas in the fall and this is the nail in my coffin haha. Wear it in good health.


----------



## auntynat

MissD, What a great colour mix for your GP; green/blue - love it


----------



## auntynat

Received this a few weeks ago after a search, but I have not had a chance to post - Kelly Danse, Beige de Weimar, ghw in evergrain. I’m loving this style for a more casual look with a strap (as I love my Kelly pochette, but sometimes would like a strap). First bag in this colour, its a great neutral!


----------



## happypei

Got lucky to have these two 

Ig: orange.diaries


----------



## Summerof89

acrowcounted said:


> My SA completely surprised me with an etoupe K25 and I completely surprised myself by loving it! The mini lindy is amazing too.
> 
> K25 Retourne Etoupe Togo PHW
> Mini Lindy Deep Blue Clemence PHW
> Echappe Earrings Rose Gold
> Filou Glove Clip (to hang face mask on bag when in the car etc)
> Orange Carrier Bag Charm
> Animapolis Twilly Blue
> View attachment 4756385


I'm not a fan of deep blue but that is a seriously cute mini Lindy in DB. congrats


----------



## Phoenix123

Compact Bearn wallet in ostrich fuchsia:


----------



## elle woods

Went to get pick up this beauty of an Evelyne and my SA surprised me with the rodeo (which matched perfectly with the twilly I had on my B).


----------



## missD

Kitsune711 said:


> OMG I LOVE THIS!!! Tomorrow I was thinking about talking to my SA about getting a Garden Party 30 Canvas in the fall and this is the nail in my coffin haha. Wear it in good health.



thank you! My hubby was so proud for finding this combo. It’s gorgeous.

I had an all leather GP36 about a year ago and it was just too big and heavy for my needs.

GP30 with canvas is such an easy and lightweight bag!


----------



## missD

auntynat said:


> MissD, What a great colour mix for your GP; green/blue - love it



thank you!


----------



## ukonvasara

my dirty omnibus has arrived to me after a long trip drifting from Japan to Hongkong and then to Beijing. wanna get it to the hermes spa but they are not available now. oh, what a cute white lock.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Got my H shipment today ! It has been a while and the suspense of the color that I will get has been killing me!


----------



## KittyKat65

I received this as a birthday gift today   I am late to the Animapolis party, but I have been waiting to find a brand new one in my perfect colorway.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Two petite H charms from those boxes.


----------



## boomer1234

I got these little babies and have been wearing them non stop! (And I don’t even wear earrings!)


----------



## odette57

boomer1234 said:


> I got these little babies and have been wearing them non stop! (And I don’t even wear earrings!)


Those are my favorite ones for daily wear!  Beautiful earrings!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I passed on this a while back and had huge regrets, so the second time around is the charm...


----------



## skybluesky

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I passed on this a while back and had huge regrets, so the second time around is the charm...



That is SUCH a gorgeous CDC!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Love Of My Life

[QUOTE="SpicyTuna13, post: 3and had huge regrets, so the second time around is the charm...
[/QUOTE]

Enjoy your CDC & you are right the second time around is always the charm.. Wear it well


----------



## j83702

Rouge H Garden 30 Country Leather for me.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Rebinge shopping or revenge shopping ? ( 2nd day of Hermes Wynn reopening)


----------



## Naessi

Muramurakami said:


> A twilly for my mini Bolide verso in Beige de Weimar & Deep blue! Such a pretty combo and a surprise interior.
> 
> View attachment 4753882



Such a cute mini Bolide!


----------



## KittyKat65

Neo Booties


----------



## hokatie

It’s showtime ladies and gentlemen ....from yesterday’s haul


----------



## TeeCee77

My SA sure knows how to get me up and running to the store. Happy friday! Didn’t ask for this bag, but had made an appointment to go rummage through the store and see my SA. He had a little surprise for me! And found another couple goodies!


----------



## Bagaholic222

TeeCee77 said:


> My SA sure knows how to get me up and running to the store. Happy friday! Didn’t didn’t ask for this bag, but had made an appointment to go rummage through the store and see my SA. He had a little surprise for me! And found another couple goodies!


Mini Lindy in Anemone  - gorgeous!!!


----------



## hokatie

TeeCee77 said:


> My SA sure knows how to get me up and running to the store. Happy friday! Didn’t ask for this bag, but had made an appointment to go rummage through the store and see my SA. He had a little surprise for me! And found another couple goodies!


I’m not a purple girl but I have to think again when I see your beautiful Lindy    . I love your hat too, just right in time for the summer.


----------



## dl787

TeeCee77 said:


> My SA sure knows how to get me up and running to the store. Happy friday! Didn’t ask for this bag, but had made an appointment to go rummage through the store and see my SA. He had a little surprise for me! And found another couple goodies!


Beautiful.


----------



## TraceySH

Another Evelyne - in Rose Azalee - I am realizing that my pink & purple collection might be getting close to done??


----------



## TeeCee77

TraceySH said:


> Another Evelyne - in Rose Azalee - I am realizing that my pink & purple collection might be getting close to done??


OMG love your collection! I spy anemone!! Drool, my fav!


----------



## Sofiko

TraceySH said:


> Another Evelyne - in Rose Azalee - I am realizing that my pink & purple collection might be getting close to done??


With pink? Never!


----------



## TraceySH

TeeCee77 said:


> OMG love your collection! I spy anemone!! Drool, my fav!


Ok that and rose extreme are my favorites. And rose pourpre. And and and.....ok. I love them all! I have a B30 SO coming in anemone chèvre, and I am really curious how the color saturation is with that vs togo/ clemence?


----------



## TraceySH

Sofiko said:


> With pink? Never!


I know. I am so bad. As soon as I posted this, I was like  ...ok I need a magnolia and a sakura....


----------



## TeeCee77

TraceySH said:


> Ok that and rose extreme are my favorites. And rose pourpre. And and and.....ok. I love them all! I have a B30 SO coming in anemone chèvre, and I am really curious how the color saturation is with that vs togo/ clemence?


I am DEAD. I bet it will be absolutely stunning! I have a chevre Calvin in anemone and it is perfection!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

TraceySH said:


> Another Evelyne - in Rose Azalee - I am realizing that my pink & purple collection might be getting close to done??


Beautiful collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## odette57

TraceySH said:


> Another Evelyne - in Rose Azalee - I am realizing that my pink & purple collection might be getting close to done??


Beautiful pinks!  Never say never, before you know it Hermes is coming out with yet another must have  pink hue.


----------



## TraceySH

odette57 said:


> Beautiful pinks!  Never say never, before you know it Hermes is coming out with yet another must have  pink hue.


Rose Mexican right?


----------



## passion.du.jour

TraceySH said:


> Another Evelyne - in Rose Azalee - I am realizing that my pink & purple collection might be getting close to done??


What a lovely collection of purple and pinks! !


----------



## TraceySH

passion.du.jour said:


> What a lovely collection of purple and pinks! !


Thank you!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

TeeCee77 said:


> My SA sure knows how to get me up and running to the store. Happy friday! Didn’t ask for this bag, but had made an appointment to go rummage through the store and see my SA. He had a little surprise for me! And found another couple goodies!


That sunhat is fab!


----------



## Pampelmuse

hokatie said:


> It’s showtime ladies and gentlemen ....from yesterday’s haul


Wow! You do know how to shop...., hokatie!


----------



## hokatie

Pampelmuse said:


> Wow! You do know how to shop...., hokatie!


It was so crazy, scary and stressful during the last 3 months. Hopefully shopping can make me feel a bit better   tho I’m really sorry for my wallet now


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> It was so crazy, scary and stressful during the last 3 months. Hopefully shopping can make me feel a bit better   tho I’m really sorry for my wallet now


The same boat with you, I must have to put myself on ban island


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> The same boat with you, I must have to put myself on ban island


Yeah, cheers


----------



## CMilly

Went back to the store today for the first time in months with a relative (properly social distancing and in masks of course). It was a big shopping spree - between us a tpm (rouge piment), an Evelyne (beton), mini Lindy (anemone), a pair of sandals, a 90 scarf, a 140 cashmere silk/shawl, a belt and a few other things.  It was lots and lots of fun but I won’t go back for a while!


----------



## hokatie

CMilly said:


> Went back to the store today for the first time in months with a relative (properly social distancing and in masks of course). It was a big shopping spree - between us a tpm (rouge piment), an Evelyne (beton), mini Lindy (anemone), a pair of sandals, a 90 scarf, a 140 cashmere silk/shawl, a belt and a few other things.  It was lots and lots of fun but I won’t go back for a while!


it’s great to hear that you have a pleasure shopping spree. Photos please


----------



## elle woods

CMilly said:


> Went back to the store today for the first time in months with a relative (properly social distancing and in masks of course). It was a big shopping spree - between us a tpm (rouge piment), an Evelyne (beton), mini Lindy (anemone), a pair of sandals, a 90 scarf, a 140 cashmere silk/shawl, a belt and a few other things.  It was lots and lots of fun but I won’t go back for a while!


Amazing, please share pics!


----------



## CMilly

elle woods said:


> Amazing, please share pics!


I will try and take pics later. Haven’t taken any yet. It was a lot of shopping to do in 45 minutes!!!  In fairness a lot had been put aside before we arrived. We had a lot of fun!


----------



## tlamdang08

First time come in store àfter 3 months  . I feel superexcited 


Oops, I will reveal later.


----------



## tlamdang08

Water repellent cotton poplin embroidered beach top
Oasis rhinestone/ velvet goatskin
Rose cordelieres Jersey swimsuit


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> I love them all! I have a B30 SO coming in anemone chèvre,



You are lucky with your SO. I attempted to  order the  precisely same bag and I was rejected.


----------



## inverved

I went to the new Sydney Petit Maison store and scored my Kelly belt which was on my 2020 Wishlist. The SA very kindly gave me a sample of the lipstick in Beige Naturel for me to try.

This is definitely my favourite Hermes purchase after the Birkin and Kelly. I want to buy more Kelly belts now.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

This 32mm belt kit in the gorgeous Rouge H and Gold epsom leather combination with the gold Guilloché buckle


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> You are lucky with your SO. I attempted to  order the  precisely same bag and I was rejected.


REALLY? I don't understand that concept at all if it's a color and leather on the SO season chart.


----------



## floridamama

I’m so happy to share my first kelly - rose azalee sellier 28


----------



## TeeCee77

Another hat score... Dreaming of beaches and waves!


----------



## xray

Kelly depeches 25 bleu nuit Togo leather


----------



## Chrismin

floridamama said:


> I’m so happy to share my first kelly - rose azalee sellier 28
> 
> View attachment 4767233


Wow. Gorgeous !!!


----------



## floridamama

Chrismin said:


> Wow. Gorgeous !!!


Thank you!


----------



## Summerof89

floridamama said:


> I’m so happy to share my first kelly - rose azalee sellier 28
> 
> View attachment 4767233


This was NOT on my list, until I saw your photo. WOW just WOW
HUUUUUUUUGE congrats so happy for you


----------



## Hermeaddict

floridamama said:


> I’m so happy to share my first kelly - rose azalee sellier 28
> 
> View attachment 4767233


Absolutely stunning! Congrats!
Makes me want to do a photo shoot with my babies!


----------



## tres_jenny!

Trying this again now that I managed to recover my password for this account 

My second Hermès purchase in a matter of weeks....! Presenting my new Behapi double tour in Étoupe/Nata with rose gold hardware. Love that I basically get two bracelets for the price of one (or so I am telling myself!! ). I wasn't sure about the sizing, as the only other bracelet I have is the clic clac in PM. I went with the T2 size, which fits just right.

Love how casual this piece is for more everyday day wear and the neutral tones


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Lipstick in 94 Violet Insensé. I did a quick back-of-the-hand swatch.


----------



## Chrismin

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Lipstick in 94 Violet Insensé. I did a quick back-of-the-hand swatch.
> 
> View attachment 4769118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769119
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769120


Beautiful color !


----------



## aisham

In the loop to go GM - Jaune de Naples with light pink stitching 

Oran nano - Etoupe


----------



## thriftyandlux

Got very lucky browsing the Canadian website last Friday. My Halzan 31 arrived today 
My dream combo for this bag, etoupe with gold hardware


----------



## CMilly

serenaa.lu said:


> Got very lucky browsing the Canadian website last Friday. My Halzan 31 arrived today
> My dream combo for this bag, etoupe with gold hardware
> View attachment 4769425
> View attachment 4769426


Congratulations. Enjoy her in good health. The Canadian website has been amazing lately... if you are quick!


----------



## Ladybaga

TeeCee77 said:


> My SA sure knows how to get me up and running to the store. Happy friday! Didn’t ask for this bag, but had made an appointment to go rummage through the store and see my SA. He had a little surprise for me! And found another couple goodies!


I love your bag and that fabulous hat!


----------



## Ladybaga

TraceySH said:


> Another Evelyne - in Rose Azalee - I am realizing that my pink & purple collection might be getting close to done??


I love your pinks and purples!! Such happy colors!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Ladybaga said:


> I love your pinks and purples!! Such happy colors!!!


Thank you!!!  We could all use MORE HAPPY right now!! I think!


----------



## Ladybaga

TraceySH said:


> Thank you!!!  We could all use MORE HAPPY right now!! I think!


Amen to that!!


----------



## chartreusian

tres_jenny! said:


> Trying this again now that I managed to recover my password for this account
> 
> My second Hermès purchase in a matter of weeks....! Presenting my new Behapi double tour in Étoupe/Nata with rose gold hardware. Love that I basically get two bracelets for the price of one (or so I am telling myself!! ). I wasn't sure about the sizing, as the only other bracelet I have is the clic clac in PM. I went with the T2 size, which fits just right.
> 
> Love how casual this piece is for more everyday day wear and the neutral tones



Such an elegant bracelet!


----------



## elle woods

serenaa.lu said:


> Got very lucky browsing the Canadian website last Friday. My Halzan 31 arrived today
> My dream combo for this bag, etoupe with gold hardware
> View attachment 4769425
> View attachment 4769426


Congrats! What an amazing combo!


----------



## pfaeria

Finally the shops have reopened! Bought a pair of Chaine d’Ancre earrings and a lipbalm, but they ran out of earring boxes so it’s a ring box instead! Never been so grateful and appreciative to be able to go out again


----------



## thriftyandlux

CMilly said:


> Congratulations. Enjoy her in good health. The Canadian website has been amazing lately... if you are quick!


Thank you! And yes it has! I'm crossing my fingers for a Mini Lindy or Kelly To Go Wallet next 



elle woods said:


> Congrats! What an amazing combo!


Thank you!


----------



## CMilly

serenaa.lu said:


> Thank you! And yes it has! I'm crossing my fingers for a Mini Lindy or Kelly To Go Wallet next
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I saw a black mini lindy this week online!


----------



## ILQA

24/24 size 29 in rouge vif and rouge piment swift


----------



## LVinCali

My first and hopefully not last B35.  I really, really like green.  Thought I could wait for the Hermès waitlist call, so glad I didn’t.  It‘s 5 years old, but in pristine condition.  Of course, if H calls, happy to add an black or grey B35 (my SA wouldn’t put green as an option for my first B so I had to cheat with a reseller).

Pictures with and without flash in my green room.   For some reason the twillys look very blue, but they actually have some nice green tones in them.


----------



## hokatie

LVinCali said:


> My first and hopefully not last B35.  I really, really like green.  Thought I could wait for the Hermès waitlist call, so glad I didn’t.  It‘s 5 years old, but in pristine condition.  Of course, if H calls, happy to add an black or grey B35 (my SA wouldn’t put green as an option for my first B so I had to cheat with a reseller).
> 
> Pictures with and with out flash in my green room.   For some reason the twillys look very blue, but they actually have some nice green tones in them.
> 
> View attachment 4769924


Congrats! It’s so beautiful.


----------



## gracie05

LVinCali said:


> My first and hopefully not last B35.  I really, really like green.  Thought I could wait for the Hermès waitlist call, so glad I didn’t.  It‘s 5 years old, but in pristine condition.  Of course, if H calls, happy to add an black or grey B35 (my SA wouldn’t put green as an option for my first B so I had to cheat with a reseller).
> 
> Pictures with and without flash in my green room.   For some reason the twillys look very blue, but they actually have some nice green tones in them.
> 
> View attachment 4769924


Gorgeous! Is this vert Clair?


----------



## pinkorchid20

LVinCali said:


> My first and hopefully not last B35.  I really, really like green.  Thought I could wait for the Hermès waitlist call, so glad I didn’t.  It‘s 5 years old, but in pristine condition.  Of course, if H calls, happy to add an black or grey B35 (my SA wouldn’t put green as an option for my first B so I had to cheat with a reseller).
> 
> Pictures with and without flash in my green room.   For some reason the twillys look very blue, but they actually have some nice green tones in them.
> 
> View attachment 4769924


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## LVinCali

gracie05 said:


> Gorgeous! Is this vert Clair?



vert anglais


----------



## gracie05

I picked up a pair of jungle love love twillies for my mini Diorever. Are they too much for such a small bag?


----------



## Tonimichelle

gracie05 said:


> I picked up a pair of jungle love love twillies for my mini Diorever. Are they too much for such a small bag?
> View attachment 4769962
> View attachment 4769963


I’m not a massive twilly fan, but I think they actually look really cute! Love the Diorever by the way and I really wish they hadn’t discontinued it.


----------



## gracie05

Tonimichelle said:


> I’m not a massive twilly fan, but I think they actually look really cute! Love the Diorever by the way and I really wish they hadn’t discontinued it.


I agree! It is the closest I will come to a Birkin, as I am unable to hand carry any bag heavier than a P18. Love that the Diorever has the option of a shoulder strap! Competitive swimming took a toll on my shoulders, so I need the ability to switch away from hand carrying.


----------



## loh

astaeria said:


> Finally the shops have reopened! Bought a pair of Chaine d’Ancre earrings and a lipbalm, but they ran out of earring boxes so it’s a ring box instead! Never been so grateful and appreciative to be able to go out again
> 
> View attachment 4769707



Congrats on your purchases!  I could not agree more about finally getting out.  A visit to my local boutique has been the only fun outing I've had lately.  And oh what fun it is indeed!


----------



## Chanelandco

My new baby : B30 rouge vif GHW in togo.
The color is difficult to capture. It is not as bright as the pic to me. Will try to make another pic in daylight.


----------



## Bentley143

Kelly mini in rose jaipur and rouge vif inside with phw. A small rodeo in rose azalea and a kelly charm in black.


----------



## hers4eva

Chanelandco said:


> My new baby : B30 rouge vif GHW in togo.
> The color is difficult to capture. It is not as bright as the pic to me. Will try to make another pic in daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770430
> View attachment 4770429



It’s stunning


----------



## passion.du.jour

Bentley143 said:


> Kelly mini in rose jaipur and rouge vif inside with phw. A small rodeo in rose azalea and a kelly charm in black.
> 
> View attachment 4770463
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770466
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770467


Your mini K is so cute!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Chanelandco said:


> My new baby : B30 rouge vif GHW in togo.
> The color is difficult to capture. It is not as bright as the pic to me. Will try to make another pic in daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770430
> View attachment 4770429


Congrats - love the colour!


----------



## corgimom11

Busy day today!

I picked up my custom order Cape Cod watch.



I am moving to a new home soon and looking for a couple of items to help decorate  I should have a couple of pillows to match the blanket here soon.








Then my SA brought out this beautiful bag and I couldn't say no.He was so thoughtful to surprise me with my very first Birkin as I was celebrating a career achievement. B35 Noir in Epsom, a very fitting every day but also work bag. Fit for the occasion. I know a lot of people think the B35 can be too large and there are many that do not like the Epsom but this is such a dream for me. I was not sure how I felt about the B35 after reading so much on this forum but I knew in my heart this was the bag! I also just generally love epsom leather and the structure.


----------



## TeeCee77

corgimom11 said:


> Busy day today!
> 
> I picked up my custom order Cape Cod watch.
> View attachment 4770530
> 
> 
> I was celebrating a career achievement and am moving to a new home soon and looking for a couple of items to celebrate that as well  I should have a couple of pillows to match the blanket here soon.
> View attachment 4770531
> 
> View attachment 4770532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770533
> 
> 
> Then my SA brought out this beautiful bag and I couldn't say no.He was so thoughtful to surprise me as I was celebrating a career achievement as well. B35 Noir in Epsom, a very fitting every day but also work bag. Fit for the occasion. I know a lot of people think the B35 can be too large and there are many that do not like the Epsom but this is such a dream for me. I was not sure how I felt about the B35 after reading so much on this forum but I knew in my heart this was the bag! I also just generally love epsom leather and the structure.
> View attachment 4770534


Congrats!!! Stunning bag! Great decision on the size. I love my 35 for work!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

floridamama said:


> I’m so happy to share my first kelly - rose azalee sellier 28
> 
> View attachment 4767233


Wow! I have never seen RA with GHW! Was this special order? What is the leather?


----------



## LVinCali

corgimom11 said:


> Busy day today!
> 
> I picked up my custom order Cape Cod watch.
> 
> 
> I am moving to a new home soon and looking for a couple of items to help decorate  I should have a couple of pillows to match the blanket here soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my SA brought out this beautiful bag and I couldn't say no.He was so thoughtful to surprise me with my very first Birkin as I was celebrating a career achievement. B35 Noir in Epsom, a very fitting every day but also work bag. Fit for the occasion. I know a lot of people think the B35 can be too large and there are many that do not like the Epsom but this is such a dream for me. I was not sure how I felt about the B35 after reading so much on this forum but I knew in my heart this was the bag! I also just generally love epsom leather and the structure.



Everything is just stunning, what a day for you. 

Don’t doubt the love for 35s and Epsom- there are plenty of us out here who love both.


----------



## Pampelmuse

corgimom11 said:


> Busy day today!
> 
> I picked up my custom order Cape Cod watch.
> View attachment 4770530
> 
> 
> I am moving to a new home soon and looking for a couple of items to help decorate  I should have a couple of pillows to match the blanket here soon.
> View attachment 4770531
> 
> View attachment 4770532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770533
> 
> 
> Then my SA brought out this beautiful bag and I couldn't say no.He was so thoughtful to surprise me with my very first Birkin as I was celebrating a career achievement. B35 Noir in Epsom, a very fitting every day but also work bag. Fit for the occasion. I know a lot of people think the B35 can be too large and there are many that do not like the Epsom but this is such a dream for me. I was not sure how I felt about the B35 after reading so much on this forum but I knew in my heart this was the bag! I also just generally love epsom leather and the structure.
> View attachment 4770534


Wonderful purchases! Enjoy! Love your watch.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Chanelandco said:


> My new baby : B30 rouge vif GHW in togo.
> The color is difficult to capture. It is not as bright as the pic to me. Will try to make another pic in daylight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770430
> View attachment 4770429


OMG! What a beauty!! Congrats!


----------



## Chanelandco

Pampelmuse said:


> OMG! What a beauty!! Congrats!


Thank you  Pampelmuse.


----------



## rk4265

Posting here as well. Finally visited my boutique. Playing around with this dress


----------



## momasaurus

LVinCali said:


> vert anglais


One of my favorite colors!! COngrats. It's a beauty.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

rk4265 said:


> Posting here as well. Finally visited my boutique. Playing around with this dress
> 
> View attachment 4770764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770765


I like it! Especially with the belt


----------



## rk4265

Winter’sJoy said:


> I like it! Especially with the belt


Me too  thank you


----------



## floridamama

GAMOGIRL said:


> Wow! I have never seen RA with GHW! Was this special order? What is the leather?


The leather on the rose azalee is epsom. It was not special order just on my wishlist for a year.


----------



## Chl2015

Just sharing my small purchases for this month after my lovely SA called that they are finally open!  The belt is actually too small so I still have to exchange for a larger size!


----------



## serene

Here’s my latest purchases from H.com  I can use all of them with my garden party.
I got cute petite h dog with the charm  - need to think some use to it! 
The Fourbi 20 pouch is as perfect as bag organizer can be; it’s not heavy (i read someone saying it makes bag heavy), i can be sure it won’t transfer any, colour fits right in and there’s still room for bigger wallet and something else taller.
Too bad I need to return the shoes - just weren’t right fit to my feet


----------



## MooMooVT

Looks like a big restock on the website! Good news for me since my closest store is 2.5 hours away. Just picked up this puppy - I've wanted the Coeur Laque scarf ring for a while now.


----------



## Pampelmuse

serene said:


> Here’s my latest purchases from H.com  I can use all of them with my garden party.
> I got cute petite h dog with the charm  - need to think some use to it!
> The Fourbi 20 pouch is as perfect as bag organizer can be; it’s not heavy (i read someone saying it makes bag heavy), i can be sure it won’t transfer any, colour fits right in and there’s still room for bigger wallet and something else taller.
> Too bad I need to return the shoes - just weren’t right fit to my feet
> 
> View attachment 4771086
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771087
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771088
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771090
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771092
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771093


The gingko is just fabulous! I haven’t seen that before.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Chl2015 said:


> Just sharing my small purchases for this month after my lovely SA called that they are finally open!  The belt is actually too small so I still have to exchange for a larger size!
> 
> View attachment 4771008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771011
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771012


Twins with you on the scarf, but mine is green. Enjoy!


----------



## Chrismin

Chl2015 said:


> Just sharing my small purchases for this month after my lovely SA called that they are finally open!  The belt is actually too small so I still have to exchange for a larger size!
> 
> View attachment 4771008
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771009
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771011
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771012


What scarf is this? So pretty !!


----------



## Chl2015

Chrismin said:


> What scarf is this? So pretty !!


The scarf is in size 90 and I think it is called Etriers Remix.


----------



## TeeCee77

I will gladly walk my self to ban island now.... 
Evelyn tpm noir phw


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Constance 18 Rouge H Box PHW
Evelyne TPM Étain Clémence PHW


----------



## terinicola

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Constance 18 Rouge H Box PHW
> Evelyne TPM Étain Clémence PHW
> 
> View attachment 4771489


What a classic color rouge H is.. i love it on your C18 in box.


----------



## Chanelandco

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Constance 18 Rouge H Box PHW
> Evelyne TPM Étain Clémence PHW
> 
> View attachment 4771489



Woow! rouge H box is G O R G E O U S. Congrats and enjoy it in good health


----------



## steffysstyle

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Constance 18 Rouge H Box PHW
> Evelyne TPM Étain Clémence PHW
> 
> View attachment 4771489



That box Constance is gorgeous! Love the mini Evelyne as well!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

terinicola said:


> What a classic color rouge H is.. i love it on your C18 in box.





Chanelandco said:


> Woow! rouge H box is G O R G E O U S. Congrats and enjoy it in good health





steffysstyle said:


> That box Constance is gorgeous! Love the mini Evelyne as well!



Thank you all so much!!! Hope you’re all safe and well! You can imagine my look of surprise when my SA emailed me and asked if would be interested?!

I’m beyond over the moon!!!


----------



## DR2014

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Constance 18 Rouge H Box PHW
> Evelyne TPM Étain Clémence PHW
> 
> View attachment 4771489


omg, that rouge H box leather!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## whitedollx

Got this lovely B30 Etoupe GHW early this week and really loving it! Had a nice surprise with this vert criquet rodeo in pm too.

My first bag, rodeo and twilly ❤


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

corgimom11 said:


> Busy day today!
> 
> I picked up my custom order Cape Cod watch.
> View attachment 4770530
> 
> 
> I am moving to a new home soon and looking for a couple of items to help decorate  I should have a couple of pillows to match the blanket here soon.
> View attachment 4770531
> 
> View attachment 4770532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770533
> 
> 
> Then my SA brought out this beautiful bag and I couldn't say no.He was so thoughtful to surprise me with my very first Birkin as I was celebrating a career achievement. B35 Noir in Epsom, a very fitting every day but also work bag. Fit for the occasion. I know a lot of people think the B35 can be too large and there are many that do not like the Epsom but this is such a dream for me. I was not sure how I felt about the B35 after reading so much on this forum but I knew in my heart this was the bag! I also just generally love epsom leather and the structure.
> View attachment 4770534


Twinning here, exactly same specs.


----------



## Ladybaga

whitedollx said:


> Got this lovely B30 Etoupe GHW early this week and really loving it! Had a nice surprise with this vert criquet rodeo in pm too.
> 
> My first bag, rodeo and twilly ❤
> 
> View attachment 4771845
> View attachment 4771847


Congratulation on your first bag, rodeo, and twilly! Beautiful purchases that you will enjoy for a lifetime!


----------



## Ladybaga

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Constance 18 Rouge H Box PHW
> Evelyne TPM Étain Clémence PHW
> 
> View attachment 4771489


LOVELY bags! Your box C makes me swoooon! Congratulations!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Ladybaga said:


> LOVELY bags! Your box C makes me swoooon! Congratulations!



Thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## psoucsd

Just in time for my 40th tomorrow, my new to me Birkin 35 Vibrato with Rouge H Box


----------



## elle woods

psoucsd said:


> Just in time for my 40th tomorrow, my new to me Birkin 35 Vibrato with Rouge H Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772246
> View attachment 4772248


Congratulations and happy birthday! I turned 40 this year too and also gifted myself a Birkin


----------



## coloradolvr

My SA was finally able to get the Vegas Ankle Boot we talked about last fall. So comfortable which not all western boots are. Love them!


----------



## psoucsd

elle woods said:


> Congratulations and happy birthday! I turned 40 this year too and also gifted myself a Birkin


Thank you and hope you had a great 40th!


----------



## whitedollx

Ladybaga said:


> Congratulation on your first bag, rodeo, and twilly! Beautiful purchases that you will enjoy for a lifetime!



Thank you!! (:


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

coloradolvr said:


> My SA was finally able to get the Vegas Ankle Boot we talked about last fall. So comfortable which not all western boots are. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 4772293


Can you model them for us? Thanks!


----------



## honolulu168

So black Rodeo and Evelyne tpm.


----------



## coloradolvr

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Can you model them for us? Thanks!


I will try to at some point.


----------



## rmfa

As a present for my 40th Birthday.....my FIRST Hermes bag!

Purchased on Saturday fresh from a sealed box at the store.....Picotin 22 in Etain with a Rodeo MM.

I am beyond in love!


----------



## Tonimichelle

rmfa said:


> As a present for my 40th Birthday.....my FIRST Hermes bag!
> 
> Purchased on Saturday fresh from a sealed box at the store.....Picotin 22 in Etain with a Rodeo MM.
> 
> I am beyond in love!
> 
> View attachment 4772657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772662


It’s lovely! Happy Birthday


----------



## luckylove

rmfa said:


> As a present for my 40th Birthday.....my FIRST Hermes bag!
> 
> Purchased on Saturday fresh from a sealed box at the store.....Picotin 22 in Etain with a Rodeo MM.
> 
> I am beyond in love!
> 
> View attachment 4772657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772662



What gorgeous birthday presents!! Wishing you a very Happy Birthday and many more gorgeous H goodies in the years ahead! Picotins are still one of my favorite bags; wear it in the best of health!


----------



## leechiyong

rmfa said:


> As a present for my 40th Birthday.....my FIRST Hermes bag!
> 
> Purchased on Saturday fresh from a sealed box at the store.....Picotin 22 in Etain with a Rodeo MM.
> 
> I am beyond in love!
> 
> View attachment 4772657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772662


Lovely!  Happy birthday!


----------



## Pampelmuse

psoucsd said:


> Just in time for my 40th tomorrow, my new to me Birkin 35 Vibrato with Rouge H Box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772246
> View attachment 4772248


OMG! Soo nice! Congrats! Very modern touch.


----------



## luckylove

honolulu168 said:


> So black Rodeo and Evelyne tpm.
> 
> View attachment 4772545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772546



Love these! The Clemence leather on the Evie looks especially luscious! Enjoy!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Y
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
bought this wee cutie on my first visit in what feels like forever! My lovely SA also surprised me with flowers and an invitation to create another SO! Second one this year so I am on ban island for the foreseeable future!


----------



## honolulu168

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4772917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this wee cutie on my first visit in what feels like forever! My lovely SA also surprised me with flowers and an invitation to create another SO! Second one this year so I am on ban island for the foreseeable future!


Wow....I love the color too.


----------



## Livia1

coloradolvr said:


> My SA was finally able to get the Vegas Ankle Boot we talked about last fall. So comfortable which not all western boots are. Love them!
> 
> View attachment 4772293




Oi! I soooo want these in black.
Good to know they are comfortable.
Many congrats.


----------



## honolulu168

luckylove said:


> Love these! The Clemence leather on the Evie looks especially luscious! Enjoy!


Thank you very much, Luckylove!!


----------



## SPBiaes

I have waited for sooooo long!! It’s like a cape!


----------



## dooneybaby

I welcome this lovely vintage piece to my collection. Miss White Bus.


----------



## pinkorchid20

dooneybaby said:


> I welcome this lovely vintage piece to my collection. Miss White Bus.
> View attachment 4773096
> View attachment 4773097


This is perfection. So, so gorgeous. Major congrats for scoring this beauty (been searching high and low for this exact bag)!


----------



## Bagaholic222

dooneybaby said:


> I welcome this lovely vintage piece to my collection. Miss White Bus.
> View attachment 4773096
> View attachment 4773097


Great find - congrats!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

wearawishbone said:


> Hi PF! @Mr Posh Spice your box Constance is absolutely stunning! I was hoping to get everyone’s feedback on what color/leather Constance I should update my wishlist with. I do not have an 18 currently and have mostly neutrals in B’s and K’s - exception of a rouge tomate B30 and Jaune Ambre K28. Thinking epsom in a color but wanted it to be versatile. Any thoughts on how easy the 18 is to use in epsom or color/leather favorites?☺



Thank you!!! I personally love box but you’ll need to be more careful with it. If you’re looking for carefree definitely go with Epsom!


----------



## loh

I was eyeing these silver Voltage sneakers before SIP took effect.  Finally visited by boutique last week and my SA was able to track these down in my size.  Love them.  Got a couple of giant triangle scarves as well. Looking forward to whittling down my list that got accumulated during lockdown. I just hope things don't get shut down again given the upward trend that is going on.


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> I was eyeing these silver Voltage sneakers before SIP took effect.  Finally visited by boutique last week and my SA was able to track these down in my size.  Love them.  Got a couple of giant triangle scarves as well. Looking forward to whittling down my list that got accumulated during lockdown. I just hope things don't get shut down again given the upward trend that is going on.
> 
> View attachment 4773937


Looks fabulous ! 
you will  have to model the triangle scarves too!


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Looks fabulous !
> you will  have to model the triangle scarves too!



I got the same scarf in 2 different colors.  Boring, I know, but I couldn't decide... ‍


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> I got the same scarf in 2 different colors.  Boring, I know, but I couldn't decide... ‍
> 
> View attachment 4773978
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773979


Can’t blame you ... but now you have the hot and cold version . So it works !


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Can’t blame you ... but now you have the hot and cold version . So it works !



Exactly!


----------



## Bagaholic222

loh said:


> I was eyeing these silver Voltage sneakers before SIP took effect.  Finally visited by boutique last week and my SA was able to track these down in my size.  Love them.  Got a couple of giant triangle scarves as well. Looking forward to whittling down my list that got accumulated during lockdown. I just hope things don't get shut down again given the upward trend that is going on.
> 
> View attachment 4773937


Love those!  I tried the white with silver accents before the lock down, but found them a little flat at the time.  But I've been thinking about them and I foresee myself wearing a lot more sneakers in the next little while.  Hoping to try a few styles next week in store.


----------



## loh

Bagaholic222 said:


> Love those!  I tried the white with silver accents before the lock down, but found them a little flat at the time.  But I've been thinking about them and I foresee myself wearing a lot more sneakers in the next little while.  Hoping to try a few styles next week in store.



Thanks!  Yes, I anticipate a lot of sneaker wearing too. They seem pretty comfortable and I love that they have a little bit of platform to give my petite frame a little bit of a vertical boost.


----------



## Love Of My Life

dooneybaby said:


> I welcome this lovely vintage piece to my collection. Miss White Bus.
> View attachment 4773096
> View attachment 4773097



Great bag.. enjoy & the color is wonderful


----------



## samfalstaff

dooneybaby said:


> I welcome this lovely vintage piece to my collection. Miss White Bus.
> View attachment 4773096
> View attachment 4773097


This is beautiful! Is it chevre de coromandel in...ultraviolet, perhaps?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I happened to be walking by Hermes and my SA saw me and invited me in and showed me this pieces.  A mini Evelyne in HAVANE and SO rubis rodeo. (My SA said the rubis is a new color for rodeo)


----------



## ILQA

My SA called to tell that the bag he had ordered for me had finally arrived. I've never really looked seriously at the Herbag in the past but I found this one so lovely and so unique. I have now to tame the clasp... 
Herbag Pegase Pop in 31 (it also exists in 39 from what he said).
He also showed me a bag I couldn't resist! Sac Saut 25 in lime/bleu brume/caramel. I found it so fun for summer!


----------



## Sofiko

loh said:


> I got the same scarf in 2 different colors.  Boring, I know, but I couldn't decide... ‍
> 
> View attachment 4773978
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773979


I can’t blame you - they are both beautiful!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Iris (pm) Karo


----------



## Tonimichelle

ILQA said:


> My SA called to tell that the bag he had ordered for me had finally arrived. I've never really looked seriously at the Herbag in the past but I found this one so lovely and so unique. I have now to tame the clasp...
> Herbag Pegase Pop in 31 (it also exists in 39 from what he said).
> He also showed me a bag I couldn't resist! Sac Saut 25 in lime/bleu brume/caramel. I found it so fun for summer!
> 
> View attachment 4774542
> 
> View attachment 4774544
> View attachment 4774543


Love this Herbag! It’s beautiful! Congratulations and enjoy


----------



## ILQA

Tonimichelle said:


> Love this Herbag! It’s beautiful! Congratulations and enjoy


Thank you Tonimichelle!


----------



## Rockerchic

Love Of My Life said:


> Iris (pm) Karo





Love Of My Life said:


> Iris (pm) Karo


I see you are a purple lover like me...what are your thoughts on iris?


----------



## Rockerchic

Rockerchic said:


> I see you are a purple lover like me...what are your thoughts on iris?


OOOPS not a chat thread!! please disregard. You'd think I'd know this already.


----------



## dooneybaby

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! Is it chevre de coromandel in...ultraviolet, perhaps?


Chevre de Coromandel.


----------



## Bagaholic222

ILQA said:


> My SA called to tell that the bag he had ordered for me had finally arrived. I've never really looked seriously at the Herbag in the past but I found this one so lovely and so unique. I have now to tame the clasp...
> Herbag Pegase Pop in 31 (it also exists in 39 from what he said).
> He also showed me a bag I couldn't resist! Sac Saut 25 in lime/bleu brume/caramel. I found it so fun for summer!
> 
> View attachment 4774542
> 
> View attachment 4774544
> View attachment 4774543


How do you like the Saut 25 - I've heard that the bag is more stunning IRL.


----------



## gracie05

I was able to score an Evie TPM and a mini Lindy from the website, beyond excited! I will post pics when they arrive


----------



## Israeli_Flava

gracie05 said:


> I was able to score an Evie TPM and a mini Lindy from the website, beyond excited! I will post pics when they arrive


WOW that's like winning the H lottery! High five!!!


----------



## Bentley143

My new sneakers


----------



## tlamdang08

Finally it arrived. My glove clip swift/gold PHW


----------



## katg519

Picked up this Pico 18 Etoupe beauty today.  Can’t wait to take her out for a spin!


----------



## tlamdang08

katg519 said:


> Picked up this Pico 18 Etoupe beauty today.  Can’t wait to take her out for a spin!
> 
> View attachment 4775424


Wow, congratulations finally you have a workable link


----------



## katg519

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, congratulations finally you have a workable link


Thanks!  My SA actually got it yesterday!  I had an appointment today and picked her up!  No more stalking the website!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rockerchic said:


> I see you are a purple lover like me...what are your thoughts on iris?



I am a fan of Iris & other "purple" shades including anemone, raisin, prune etc
For me they are all unexpected pop of colors especially in SLG's & I like to mix
those colors with other shades of burgandy & greens I just can't remember all the purple/burg
color names.
I like these shades in the Picotin, Kelly & the Birkin (25 size especially)


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

corgimom11 said:


> Busy day today!
> 
> I picked up my custom order Cape Cod watch.
> View attachment 4770530
> 
> 
> I am moving to a new home soon and looking for a couple of items to help decorate  I should have a couple of pillows to match the blanket here soon.
> View attachment 4770531
> 
> View attachment 4770532
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770533
> 
> 
> Then my SA brought out this beautiful bag and I couldn't say no.He was so thoughtful to surprise me with my very first Birkin as I was celebrating a career achievement. B35 Noir in Epsom, a very fitting every day but also work bag. Fit for the occasion. I know a lot of people think the B35 can be too large and there are many that do not like the Epsom but this is such a dream for me. I was not sure how I felt about the B35 after reading so much on this forum but I knew in my heart this was the bag! I also just generally love epsom leather and the structure.
> View attachment 4770534


I think your new purchases are beautiful! Congratulations on your new home- such an exciting time to pick out new accessories for your home - and your arm!! As for the Birkin - 35 are hands down the most classic size and I would encourage you to purchase only those items that truly make you swoon ...and that you will use and wear- everything you have is beautiful - congratulations !


----------



## Elly_N

I had an appointment with my SA last week and picked up a few goodies. I’ve never seen the store so empty!
Got a Kelly belt with ghw in noir,  evercolor compact Constance wallet in rose azalee and a pair of Legend sandals in gold ☺


----------



## hers4eva

Elly_N said:


> I had an appointment with my SA last week and picked up a few goodies. I’ve never seen the store so empty!
> Got a Kelly belt with ghw in noir,  evercolor compact Constance wallet in rose azalee and a pair of Legend sandals in gold ☺
> 
> View attachment 4775989



Oh my gosh  your wallet is gorgeous ... I love my wallet so Much!
Congratulations!


----------



## momoc

My WOCs





Not purchased at the same time but I did just get the Constance one today! I have also already posted extra detail photos / quick thoughts / comparisons etc. in each to go wallet's own thread.

I also added pieces to my tableware collection as well as some small fashion jewelry pieces...tomorrow I will finally be going in to my store (previously did phone orders) and I am looking forward to some more purchases (planning for RTW stuff which I need to try on in person so I didn’t do phone order). I’m also just happy that I will be able to see my SA again!


----------



## Elly_N

hers4eva said:


> Oh my gosh  your wallet is gorgeous ... I love my wallet so Much!
> Congratulations!


Thank you so much! It’s quite the statement piece


----------



## LynhVy

Just scored these beautiful items! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ILQA

Bagaholic222 said:


> How do you like the Saut 25 - I've heard that the bag is more stunning IRL.


That's what I think too. I found the idea of this piece of metal with leather trim interesting on photos but  not enough to buy one. IRL you better realize the quality of the work - especially on light colors -and the leather flap is very pleasant to handle.


----------



## tlamdang08

Happy Anniversary to me.
Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude 
And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


Gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## gracie05

They arrived! Evelyne TPM in gris etain and mini Lindy in gold 




Apologies for the packaging, I was hurrying to take pics before the sun set


----------



## CMilly

gracie05 said:


> They arrived! Evelyne TPM in gris etain and mini Lindy in gold
> View attachment 4776486
> 
> View attachment 4776509
> 
> Apologies for the packaging, I was hurrying to take pics before the sun set


Wow. Just spectacular. What a score. I love neutrals and these are gorgeous. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## tlamdang08

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


Thank you, I am still over the moon


----------



## Onthego

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


Wow this is one beautiful bag. Enjoy and Congratulations.


----------



## mcpro

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


 

Im speechless !!!! omg its beautiful .. Happy Anniversary !!


----------



## Sofiko

Beautiful!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


STUNNING!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Onthego said:


> Wow this is one beautiful bag. Enjoy and Congratulations.





mcpro said:


> Im speechless !!!! omg its beautiful .. Happy Anniversary !!



Thanks, Ladies    I can't calm down I am trying hard. My first crocodile bag.


----------



## tlamdang08

Bagaholic222 said:


> STUNNING!!!


----------



## rk4265

I love small bags for color. Love the evie.


----------



## momasaurus

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


Excellent!!! Such a gorgeous bag. But poor DH, having to hand over his shirt! I hope he got something else for the anniversary.


----------



## rk4265

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


Wow! Congrats


----------



## Mariambagaholic

bearn compact wallet in ostrich, color: rose tyrien


----------



## so_sofya1985

Indigo blue 25 B ghw 
I’m in love!


----------



## SakuraiK

Picotin 22 in Nata
A totally unexpected purchase! I wanna get a light grey bag but guess no hope this season. Randomly popped into a shop to ask picotin coz my friend is looking for a bi-color one. Then a nice SA brought this to me. I was so tempted to get it but left the store to calm down first. Then I text my regular SA (well, I think if he got it then it’s destiny). Guess what, he got the exact bag (good timing coz he said he just happens to have it). You all know the rest of story...


----------



## tlamdang08

momasaurus said:


> Excellent!!! Such a gorgeous bag. But poor DH, having to hand over his shirt! I hope he got something else for the anniversary.


   I got him a new watch from Japan, so he has to wait for a few weeks.


----------



## tlamdang08

SakuraiK said:


> Picotin 22 in Nata
> A totally unexpected purchase! I wanna get a light grey bag but guess no hope this season. Randomly popped into a shop to ask picotin coz my friend is looking for a bi-color one. Then a nice SA brought this to me. I was so tempted to get it. I left the store to calm down and then text my regular SA (well, I think if he got it then it’s destiny). Well he got the exact bag (good timing coz he said he just happens to have it). You know the rest of story then..
> 
> View attachment 4777025


Wow,  your Nata Picotin is so cute, congrats


----------



## tlamdang08

rk4265 said:


> Wow! Congrats


 Thank you


----------



## SakuraiK

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow,  your Nata Picotin is so cute, congrats



thank you


----------



## LOA24

so_sofya1985 said:


> Indigo blue 25 B ghw
> I’m in love!
> View attachment 4777009


Beautiful! Is it Swift leather?


----------



## so_sofya1985

lovemylife15 said:


> Beautiful! Is it Swift leather?


No dear, Jonathan


----------



## so_sofya1985

SakuraiK said:


> Picotin 22 in Nata
> A totally unexpected purchase! I wanna get a light grey bag but guess no hope this season. Randomly popped into a shop to ask picotin coz my friend is looking for a bi-color one. Then a nice SA brought this to me. I was so tempted to get it but left the store to calm down first. Then I text my regular SA (well, I think if he got it then it’s destiny). Guess what, he got the exact bag (good timing coz he said he just happens to have it). You all know the rest of story...
> 
> View attachment 4777025


Could you show us a pic when it’s worn! I am just wondering if it could ever be my style. It’s too cute! Are you scared of marks? Asking because I have a white Kelly in Clemence and it gives me anxiety just to take it out of the dust bag...


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


This is beyond.... my comprehension! This is Precisely my dream bag! 25 in green croc. It’s so beautiful! Please please post more pictures when you are out and about with it!


----------



## Bentley143

This pouch came in the mail today


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> This is beyond.... my comprehension! This is Precisely my dream bag! 25 in green croc. It’s so beautiful! Please please post more pictures when you are out and about with it!


I will when I have opportunities. I am still having day dream


----------



## so_sofya1985

tlamdang08 said:


> I will when I have opportunities. I am still having day dream


I would too! Was it a wish list or an order?


----------



## tlamdang08

so_sofya1985 said:


> I would too! Was it a wish list or an order?


This is on my wishlist but I open for all colors and I believe that will be my only quota bag for this year


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Here is my little happiness to share.

The caramel/lime verso B25 in Togo.




Also got a Chanel J12 20 year anniversary version, 38mm, 2020 pieces were made.


----------



## MooMooVT

My two most recent purchases. These are my first of what's likely to become many 70's. Love this size. And I also have an issue with pink...


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


Happy Anniversary! Your bag is gorgeous, and I love that you got the Jungle Love shirt! It looks great on you! Looks like you got a double surprise!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> Happy Anniversary! Your bag is gorgeous, and I love that you got the Jungle Love shirt! It looks great on you! Looks like you got a double surprise!


I had a surprise, yes. When he brought the box out he said that this is not the crocodile bag that we were talking about but a special mini Lindy that He thought I would like to see. The box was sealed in plastic , my thought was “OMG if he opens the plastic seal, I think I would take that mini Lindy, I would not let someone else be disappointed when they see an the opened plastic seal box for a special bag.” But I did not really attention to what he was doing until he pulled it out and handed it to me. OMG, I can handle a big diamond, but I cannot stay calm when I see this bag. My SA is good at keeping secret.


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> I had a surprise, yes. When he brought the box out he said that this is not the crocodile bag that we were talking about but a special mini Lindy that He thought I would like to see. The box was sealed in plastic , my thought was “OMG if he opens the plastic seal, I think I would take that mini Lindy, I would not let someone else be disappointed when they see an the opened plastic seal box for a special bag.” But I did not really attention to what he was doing until he pulled it out and handed it to me. OMG, I can handle a big diamond, but I cannot stay calm when I see this bag. My SA is good at keeping secret.


That is fantastic!!! (For my 50th Bday, I thought I was getting H shoes.. I opened the box to a matte gator bordeaux kelly pochette. That was 5 years ago, and I am still jumping for joy.)  Sorry to be chatty in the non chatty thread.
Congrats, again!!! It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Bagaholic222

tlamdang08 said:


> I had a surprise, yes. When he brought the box out he said that this is not the crocodile bag that we were talking about but a special mini Lindy that He thought I would like to see. The box was sealed in plastic , my thought was “OMG if he opens the plastic seal, I think I would take that mini Lindy, I would not let someone else be disappointed when they see an the opened plastic seal box for a special bag.” But I did not really attention to what he was doing until he pulled it out and handed it to me. OMG, I can handle a big diamond, but I cannot stay calm when I see this bag. My SA is good at keeping secret.


Love your SA!


----------



## SakuraiK

so_sofya1985 said:


> Could you show us a pic when it’s worn! I am just wondering if it could ever be my style. It’s too cute! Are you scared of marks? Asking because I have a white Kelly in Clemence and it gives me anxiety just to take it out of the dust bag...



here are few pics I took at shop while trying it. I do scare of getting it dirty so avoid jeans and putting on floor. I don’t baby bags but still need to be careful. SA asked me to take it back to shop if it gets dirty and not try to clean it myself coz may mess it up. Hope this helps. Your white kelly sounds yummy


----------



## so_sofya1985

SakuraiK said:


> here are few pics I took at shop while trying it. I do scare of getting it dirty so avoid jeans and putting on floor. I don’t baby bags but still need to be careful. SA asked me to take it back to shop if it gets dirty and not try to clean it myself coz may mess it up. Hope this helps. Your white kelly sounds yummy
> 
> View attachment 4777840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777841


Thank you for the pics


----------



## costa

Birkin 30 Croquet in Epsom


----------



## undecided45

My new-to-me noir Bolide 35 in Togo leather with GHW. I already had a 27 and wanted the bigger version for a work bag. Absolutely in love.


----------



## costa

costa said:


> Birkin 30 Croquet in Epsom
> 
> View attachment 4778164


Criquet...sorry for the misspelling


----------



## costa

This is not new to my collection and an easy one to use..


----------



## Sofiko

tlamdang08 said:


> I had a surprise, yes. When he brought the box out he said that this is not the crocodile bag that we were talking about but a special mini Lindy that He thought I would like to see. The box was sealed in plastic , my thought was “OMG if he opens the plastic seal, I think I would take that mini Lindy, I would not let someone else be disappointed when they see an the opened plastic seal box for a special bag.” But I did not really attention to what he was doing until he pulled it out and handed it to me. OMG, I can handle a big diamond, but I cannot stay calm when I see this bag. My SA is good at keeping secret.


Love the story, that is what stick in our memories forever and give a smile


----------



## Pampelmuse

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


Congrats to this beauty and your anniversary! Wonderful!


----------



## Loveandlight

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


Wow she’s so lovely and is a holy grail for so many. Happy Anniversary! Hope you spend many more years happily married


----------



## tlamdang08

Loveandlight said:


> Wow she’s so lovely and is a holy grail for so many. Happy Anniversary! Hope you spend many more years happily married


 Thank you ̣̣
May God Bless us all


----------



## tlamdang08

Sofiko said:


> Love the story, that is what stick in our memories forever and give a smile


Yes, I think I will never forget that moment


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> Congrats to this beauty and your anniversary! Wonderful!


Thank you Pampelmuse


----------



## Nerja

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


Beautiful!  And congratulations on your anniversary!  May you have happiness and love always!


----------



## tlamdang08

Nerja said:


> Beautiful!  And congratulations on your anniversary!  May you have happiness and love always!


I thank you very much.


----------



## miniwatt

Went into my local Hermès this week and to my surprise they still had a couple of the Pégase Pop gavroche 45s in stock. Totally thought I missed out on that series so I was happy! Chose the ciel/rouge/bleu combo


----------



## LVinCali

costa said:


> Birkin 30 Croquet in Epsom
> 
> View attachment 4778164



An absolute dream.  I am showing my SA a picture of this.


----------



## so_sofya1985

What is the name of this model?


----------



## so_sofya1985

miniwatt said:


> Went into my local Hermès this week and to my surprise they still had a couple of the Pégase Pop gavroche 45s in stock. Totally thought I missed out on that series so I was happy! Chose the ciel/rouge/bleu combo
> View attachment 4778911


What do you do with such small size? A wrist band?


----------



## miniwatt

so_sofya1985 said:


> What do you do with such small size? A wrist band?



I wear it around my neck. Here's an example of how you could tie a 45 on the Hermès site.
You could also tie it on a handbag. I think it's too big for around the wrist, I prefer twillys for the wrist.


----------



## so_sofya1985

miniwatt said:


> I wear it around my neck. Here's an example of how you could tie a 45 on the Hermès site.
> You could also tie it on a handbag. I think it's too big for around the wrist, I prefer twillys for the wrist.


Got it! Thank you


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

so_sofya1985 said:


> What do you do with such small size? A wrist band?



The 45cm scarf is relatively large compared to this 20cm Nano scarf.  This is the one that would be worn around the wrist. 








PHOTOS FROM HERMES.COM


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The 45cm scarf is relatively large compared to this 20cm Nano scarf.  This is the one that would be worn around the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 4779024
> View attachment 4779025
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779026
> 
> 
> PHOTOS FROM HERMES.COM


This is soooo cool!!!!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Just a little arm "candy".  Thank you to my amazing SA for this one!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Hermeaddict said:


> Just a little arm "candy".  Thank you to my amazing SA for this one!
> 
> View attachment 4779228


What’s the red thing on it!? Is it part of the design?


----------



## Hermeaddict

so_sofya1985 said:


> What’s the red thing on it!? Is it part of the design?


Just to protect the toggle in middle of CDC so it does not move around while being transported.


----------



## jyyanks

TeeCee77 said:


> My SA sure knows how to get me up and running to the store. Happy friday! Didn’t ask for this bag, but had made an appointment to go rummage through the store and see my SA. He had a little surprise for me! And found another couple goodies!



Anemone is my Gorgeous!!!  One of my favorite colors. Congrats!


----------



## passion.du.jour

Since SIP started I’ve been waiting to get some coffee and tea sets. I was finally able to pick up some coffee and saucer sets, but still waiting on two sets of the tea cup and saucer. Looking at these brings me joy!


----------



## Muramurakami

My very first B25 in Vert Maquis from my mom as a wedding gift! Really happy about it


----------



## Naessi

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433



Congratulations! That is such a pretty green colour!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Naessi

undecided45 said:


> My new-to-me noir Bolide 35 in Togo leather with GHW. I already had a 27 and wanted the bigger version for a work bag. Absolutely in love.
> 
> View attachment 4778311



Congratulations on a wonderful bag! Can you please post some modelshots? Either here or in the Bolide tread? Thanks!


----------



## surfer

Some goodies that came home with me recently


----------



## DreamingPink

Is that a new charm??



surfer said:


> Some goodies that came home with me recently
> View attachment 4779602
> View attachment 4779603
> View attachment 4779604
> View attachment 4779605


----------



## surfer

DreamingPink said:


> Is that a new charm??


It’s a special charm made only for the celebration of the new Sydney maison launch! It comes in pink as well. As far as I know it’s only available in Sydney


----------



## luckylove

surfer said:


> Some goodies that came home with me recently
> View attachment 4779602
> View attachment 4779603
> View attachment 4779604
> View attachment 4779605



Congratulations on all of your new goodies!


----------



## Pampelmuse

surfer said:


> Some goodies that came home with me recently
> View attachment 4779602
> View attachment 4779603
> View attachment 4779604
> View attachment 4779605


Fabulous pieces! I wonder how well the Twilly ties... would like to see some pictures, thanks


----------



## DreamingPink

surfer said:


> It’s a special charm made only for the celebration of the new Sydney maison launch! It comes in pink as well. As far as I know it’s only available in Sydney
> View attachment 4779672
> View attachment 4779673


Thank you! That's good and bad news to me at the same time lol


----------



## nyctt

My first rodeo charm.


----------



## Chrismin

nyctt said:


> My first rodeo charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779842


im usually not a rodeo charm fan - but that color is so cute!


----------



## LadyCupid

surfer said:


> Some goodies that came home with me recently
> View attachment 4779602
> View attachment 4779603
> View attachment 4779604
> View attachment 4779605


How much is the cloud charm retailing for if you do not mind me asking? Thank you.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Acquired last week: Sweet Dreams men's 100 scarf and Hava horn earrings.
I love Hermes horn earrings! They are so light and look very striking.


----------



## Dupsy

Got this today: Bastia in deep blue chamkila goatskin.


----------



## surfer

luckylove said:


> Congratulations on all of your new goodies!


Thanks dear! I am definitely grateful


----------



## surfer

Pampelmuse said:


> Fabulous pieces! I wonder how well the Twilly ties... would like to see some pictures, thanks


I won’t be tying the exceptional Twilly on the bags. My sweet SA prohibited me lol. It will go around my neck somehow or I might just display it as it’s so gorgeous.


----------



## surfer

DreamingPink said:


> Thank you! That's good and bad news to me at the same time lol


Are you in Sydney dear?


----------



## surfer

LadyCupid said:


> How much is the cloud charm retailing for if you do not mind me asking? Thank you.


I think around 550usd roughly dear.


----------



## rutabaga

This new-to-me Paris Bombay 37 arrived today!


----------



## hokatie

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


Happy anniversary Happy wife, happy life  
Your Birkin is gorgeous.


----------



## tlamdang08

hokatie said:


> Happy anniversary Happy wife, happy life
> Your Birkin is gorgeous.


Thank you dear


----------



## DreamingPink

surfer said:


> Are you in Sydney dear?


No I'm in the States dear


----------



## Madam Bijoux

28 Sellier Kellygraphie, Epsom/Clemence/Chèvre (Bleu Sapir/Bleu Brighton/Brique)


	

		
			
		

		
	
Y


----------



## Bagaholic222

Madam Bijoux said:


> 28 Sellier Kellygraphie, Epsom/Clemence/Chèvre (Bleu Sapir/Bleu Brighton/Brique)
> View attachment 4780242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780242
> View attachment 4780243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780244


Wow - congrats!


----------



## Dupsy

Madam Bijoux said:


> 28 Sellier Kellygraphie, Epsom/Clemence/Chèvre (Bleu Sapir/Bleu Brighton/Brique)
> View attachment 4780242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780242
> View attachment 4780243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780244


----------



## tlamdang08

Madam Bijoux said:


> 28 Sellier Kellygraphie, Epsom/Clemence/Chèvre (Bleu Sapir/Bleu Brighton/Brique)
> View attachment 4780242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780242
> View attachment 4780243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780244


  Love your SO


----------



## MissSteph

Madam Bijoux said:


> 28 Sellier Kellygraphie, Epsom/Clemence/Chèvre (Bleu Sapir/Bleu Brighton/Brique)



Beautiful SO and scarf! Wear them in good health!


----------



## DreamingPink

I love how you peeled off the plastic


Madam Bijoux said:


> 28 Sellier Kellygraphie, Epsom/Clemence/Chèvre (Bleu Sapir/Bleu Brighton/Brique)
> View attachment 4780242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780242
> View attachment 4780243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780244


----------



## Chrismin

Broke my foot , convinced myself I “needed” a light canvas bag for work, then proceeded to get the all leather GP... go figure ..


----------



## momoc

Chrismin said:


> Broke my foot , convinced myself I “needed” a light canvas bag for work, then proceeded to get the all leather GP... go figure ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780679
> 
> View attachment 4780676



Beautiful bag and lovely twilly!! Wishing you speedy recovery for the foot


----------



## Chrismin

momoc said:


> Beautiful bag and lovely twilly!! Wishing you speedy recovery for the foot


Thank you !


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> Broke my foot , convinced myself I “needed” a light canvas bag for work, then proceeded to get the all leather GP... go figure ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780679
> 
> View attachment 4780676


Oh No, sorry to see this. I wish you have a speedy recover. Enjoy you bag.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chrismin said:


> Broke my foot , convinced myself I “needed” a light canvas bag for work, then proceeded to get the all leather GP... go figure ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780679
> 
> View attachment 4780676


What size is this? Looks tiny! So cute


----------



## Chrismin

so_sofya1985 said:


> What size is this? Looks tiny! So cute


Hi. 
it’s 30 in Vache- I think it’s stiffer than negonda so looks more compact


----------



## so_sofya1985

Chrismin said:


> Hi.
> it’s 30 in Vache- I think it’s stiffer than negonda so looks more compact


Good to know! Thanks! Sorry for the broken leg and congrats for the beauty!


----------



## Bagaholic222

Sacabar 24 - so excited! It looks more elegant IRL


----------



## Chrismin

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4780837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacabar 24 - so excited! It looks more elegant IRL


Super chic


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Oh No, sorry to see this. I wish you have a speedy recover. Enjoy you bag.


Thank you !


----------



## samfalstaff

Bagaholic222 said:


> View attachment 4780837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacabar 24 - so excited! It looks more elegant IRL


Cool bag! What are two leathers? Epsom and...?


----------



## Bagaholic222

samfalstaff said:


> Cool bag! What are two leathers? Epsom and...?


Thanks - it's in Epsom, Swift and Hunter!


----------



## hers4eva

chkpfbeliever said:


> Two petite H charms from those boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758702



These are so cute  

Do all the Petite H charms have Hermes name on the back?


----------



## samfalstaff

Bagaholic222 said:


> Thanks - it's in Epsom, Swift and Hunter!


Ah, thanks. Swift makes sense, but I missed the third one.


----------



## periogirl28

Chrismin said:


> Broke my foot , convinced myself I “needed” a light canvas bag for work, then proceeded to get the all leather GP... go figure ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780679
> 
> View attachment 4780676


Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Chrismin

periogirl28 said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery.


Thank you for your kind wishes !!


----------



## Sunshine888

Hermeaddict said:


> Just a little arm "candy".  Thank you to my amazing SA for this one!
> 
> View attachment 4779228


Beautiful!


----------



## pfaeria

Just bought a Rouge Piment/Rouge de Coeur Bastia in Evercolor, loving the red-bow of colours now in my collection!


----------



## cubby

My new to me K35 Sellier Mou in Indigo Bleu in chevre leather.


----------



## xxDxx




----------



## Rockerchic

cubby said:


> My new to me K35 Sellier Mou in Indigo Bleu in chevre leather.
> 
> View attachment 4781674


Looks beautiful. I'd love to see modeling shots!


----------



## Pampelmuse

astaeria said:


> Just bought a Rouge Piment/Rouge de Coeur Bastia in Evercolor, loving the red-bow of colours now in my collection!
> 
> View attachment 4781548
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781549


Very nice - all of them. Congrats!


----------



## CMilly

Just impulse purchased a GP on the internet. I need to stay off the web!  In fairness I had been thinking about this bag for a while...


----------



## tlamdang08

CMilly said:


> Just impulse purchased a GP on the internet. I need to stay off the web!  In fairness I had been thinking about this bag for a while...


They got a good stocks today. Congrats On your GP purchase.


----------



## Chrismin

CMilly said:


> Just impulse purchased a GP on the internet. I need to stay off the web!  In fairness I had been thinking about this bag for a while...


I know... that website can be addicting !


----------



## passion.du.jour

This just arrived in the mail! So excited that I was able to get my hands on one of these. I love that the gray side faintly shows some of the orange on the reverse side. 

I don’t really have the occasion to wear it now, but am counting down the days until I do!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> This just arrived in the mail! So excited that I was able to get my hands on one of these. I love that the gray side faintly shows some of the orange on the reverse side.
> 
> I don’t really have the occasion to wear it now, but am counting down the days until I do!
> 
> View attachment 4782370


Congratulations!!! Mod shots please. I am still waiting for mine


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations!!! Mod shots please. I am still waiting for mine


So bummed - was going to get one for my sister but waited too long !will have to keep stalking !


----------



## Amka

Rodeo pm charm in so rubis ❤️❤️❤️
Hubby got it for me as an anniversary gift


----------



## cubby

Rockerchic said:


> Looks beautiful. I'd love to see modeling shots!






My first time to post modeling shots... ☺️


----------



## tlamdang08

cubby said:


> View attachment 4782467
> View attachment 4782468
> 
> My first time to post modeling shots... ☺


thanks for sharing


----------



## Summerof89

K28 noir box yay!


----------



## bagalogist

Summerof89 said:


> K28 noir box yay!
> 
> View attachment 4782515


Absolutely drool worthy . Congratulations


----------



## Summerof89

bagalogist said:


> Absolutely drool worthy . Congratulations


Thank you thank you hehe


----------



## bagalogist

Bikini Sandals. 
Heels comparison with my Peace Sandals.⬇️


----------



## DR2014

cubby said:


> View attachment 4782467
> View attachment 4782468
> 
> My first time to post modeling shots... ☺


Looks fabulous, @cubby !!  Congratulations!  Looks so cool with your oversize watch also.


----------



## Rockerchic

cubby said:


> View attachment 4782467
> View attachment 4782468
> 
> My first time to post modeling shots... ☺


It looks perfect on you! Love the size. Enjoy her!


----------



## peonies13

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I happened to be walking by Hermes and my SA saw me and invited me in and showed me this pieces.  A mini Evelyne in HAVANE and SO rubis rodeo. (My SA said the rubis is a new color for rodeo)
> 
> View attachment 4774351
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774354


This is STUNNING! Is havane a dark red like rouge-h? I see a new item on my wish list...


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I picked up the Mosaique Au 24 Gold Tray, Small Model from the Hermes website. I enjoy having a small Hermes spot for my previously purchased lip products and perfume. Sometimes, it's the little things that can make you happy!


----------



## aisham

I've been sheltering in place for 4 months.. and now this happened 


















Then our SM surprised me with this


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

aisham said:


> I've been sheltering in place for 4 months.. and now this happened
> View attachment 4783322
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783330
> 
> 
> 
> Then our SM surprised me with this
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783333



"Good things come to those who wait!"


----------



## passion.du.jour

tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations!!! Mod shots please. I am still waiting for mine


Hope that you get the one you’ve been waiting for soon! Will be waiting to see how you style it when you do because you’re so creative!

Here are some mod shots. Please excuse the pet fur on my shirt and simple knots. I’m still learning


----------



## passion.du.jour

Chrismin said:


> So bummed - was going to get one for my sister but waited too long !will have to keep stalking !


Keep stalking! You never know if they’ll pop up on the website again! Good luck!


----------



## tlamdang08

passion.du.jour said:


> Hope that you get the one you’ve been waiting for soon! Will be waiting to see how you style it when you do because you’re so creative!
> 
> Here are some mod shots. Please excuse the pet fur on my shirt and simple knots. I’m still learning
> View attachment 4783400
> View attachment 4783401
> View attachment 4783402


Sometimes less is more  .
I love simple knots too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## passion.du.jour

bagalogist said:


> View attachment 4782564
> 
> Bikini Sandals.
> Heels comparison with my Peace Sandals.⬇️
> View attachment 4782565
> View attachment 4782566


Lovely collection! Are the peace sandals comfortable? I like the taller height so love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## DR2014

Now I have a dilemma!  I wanted the Rooroo Pouch in rose azalee/craie/kraft for a long time, and it finally popped up on the website (thanks again for alerting me, @leechiyong!!), so I went to the site and bought it.  I also saw it in another colorway, fauve barenia/craie/bleu de malte, which I did not know was available - but I couldn't buy it because the website froze up on me.  I went back a few hours later and i ordered it too so that I could compare the two and decide which one to keep.  So now they are here, and I want both, of course!!! I wanted the pink one for a long time, but now in person, I like the other one better!! Pictures below.  Sorry the sizing looks weird, because I am such a bad photographer, not because one is actually bigger.


----------



## terinicola

DR2014 said:


> Now I have a dilemma!  I wanted the Rooroo Pouch in rose azalee/craie/kraft for a long time, and it finally popped up on the website (thanks again for alerting me, @leechiyong!!), so I went to the site and bought it.  I also saw it in another colorway, fauve barenia/craie/bleu de malte, which I did not know was available - but I couldn't buy it because the website froze up on me.  I went back a few hours later and i ordered it too so that I could compare the two and decide which one to keep.  So now they are here, and I want both, of course!!! I wanted the pink one for a long time, but now in person, I like the other one better!! Pictures below.  Sorry the sizing looks weird, because I am such a bad photographer, not because one is actually bigger.
> View attachment 4783415
> View attachment 4783416
> View attachment 4783417



I have the rooroo pouch in the rose azelee. I love that color so much. So I'm kind of bias. You'll also need to keep in mind the fauve barenia will patina, so if you're ok with that. It would be a cool way to get one of hermes' heritage leather.


----------



## bagalogist

passion.du.jour said:


> Lovely collection! Are the peace sandals comfortable? I like the taller height so love to hear your thoughts!



They are very comfortable and my feet do not slide forward like the Oasis or Oran even though the heel is taller than the Oasis.
The Bikini heel is about the height of the Oasis.


----------



## DR2014

terinicola said:


> I have the rooroo pouch in the rose azelee. I love that color so much. So I'm kind of bias. You'll also need to keep in mind the fauve barenia will patina, so if you're ok with that. It would be a cool way to get one of hermes' heritage leather.


Oh great - do you love it?  Are you using it to carry your phone?  I love the little pocket inside.  I love the rose azalee so much too - but how many pouches do I think I need, lol? I am ok with the patina developing on the barenia, in fact I have been angling for a barenia bag.  I packed both pouches back up carefully after the photos, and I will sleep on it.


----------



## terinicola

DR2014 said:


> Oh great - do you love it?  Are you using it to carry your phone?  I love the little pocket inside.  I love the rose azalee so much too - but how many pouches do I think I need, lol? I am ok with the patina developing on the barenia, in fact I have been angling for a barenia bag.  I packed both pouches back up carefully after the photos, and I will sleep on it.



I love it!!! I used it as a clutch, or as a pouch. I've definitely put my phone in it and some cards! I do love the little pocket to. I have SOOOO many pouches myself - Chanel, LV and even just other non-luxe brands. So this was my first Hermes pouch which I love the size of it. I'm just the type that I don't like floating things in my bags or backpacks. 
I love barenia bags as well. I think if you sleep on it, you'll realize which one you'll like more.


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> Now I have a dilemma!  I wanted the Rooroo Pouch in rose azalee/craie/kraft for a long time, and it finally popped up on the website (thanks again for alerting me, @leechiyong!!), so I went to the site and bought it.  I also saw it in another colorway, fauve barenia/craie/bleu de malte, which I did not know was available - but I couldn't buy it because the website froze up on me.  I went back a few hours later and i ordered it too so that I could compare the two and decide which one to keep.  So now they are here, and I want both, of course!!! I wanted the pink one for a long time, but now in person, I like the other one better!! Pictures below.  Sorry the sizing looks weird, because I am such a bad photographer, not because one is actually bigger.
> View attachment 4783415
> View attachment 4783416
> View attachment 4783417


Keep Barenia, we will be twin on that.


----------



## califl

Chrismin said:


> Broke my foot , convinced myself I “needed” a light canvas bag for work, then proceeded to get the all leather GP... go figure ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780679
> 
> View attachment 4780676


Wow! Is this raisin? Stunning! Not sure if I would be able to resist this either.  Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Muramurakami

Checking another one off my wishlist


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> Keep Barenia, we will be twin on that.





terinicola said:


> I love it!!! I used it as a clutch, or as a pouch. I've definitely put my phone in it and some cards! I do love the little pocket to. I have SOOOO many pouches myself - Chanel, LV and even just other non-luxe brands. So this was my first Hermes pouch which I love the size of it. I'm just the type that I don't like floating things in my bags or backpacks.
> I love barenia bags as well. I think if you sleep on it, you'll realize which one you'll like more.



Keeping the Barenia!


----------



## DDCHA

SO Black PM rodeo charm and Gold 32mm H Striated belt with black/togo leather strap. Just curious, does anyone know if these new belt straps come out further than older ones?  It's been awhile since I purchased a new 32 mm belt so maybe this is not even a "new" thing!


----------



## sammix3

xxDxx said:


> View attachment 4781728
> 
> View attachment 4781729
> 
> View attachment 4781731
> 
> View attachment 4781730


I love the rose Sakura Bearn!  Can you please share where you bought it?


----------



## Pampelmuse

aisham said:


> I've been sheltering in place for 4 months.. and now this happened
> View attachment 4783322
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783330
> 
> 
> 
> Then our SM surprised me with this
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783333


Wow, that was quite a haul! What do you think about the lipstift case? Is it worth its money? Curious to know, thanks.


----------



## DDCHA

Adding some photos!


----------



## aisham

Pampelmuse said:


> Wow, that was quite a haul! What do you think about the lipstift case? Is it worth its money? Curious to know, thanks.


 It is so light and the mirror is perfect . Yes it is so much money on a lipstick case but I really need it . I found a lip gloss stain at the bottom of my SO Kelly  so I need protection . I haven't used it yet. I won't be applying lipstick in public anytime soon thou ! it is mandatory to wear masks in public now .


----------



## 880

Black box kelly longue wallet, phw. Also got a sauge Evelyne pm, phw, after determining again that GM is not my size (every few years i switch sides on the GM/pm debate in my head) sorry Pic is sideways


----------



## thriftyandlux

Exposition Universelle 90cm scarf
Pop-up book
and Kelly To Go Wallet


----------



## noegirl

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary to me.
> Smooth Porosus crocodile B25 vert Emeraude
> And the Measure to made Jungle Love Rainbow shirt ( my husband call it Ready to Hang shirt, he can't fit it anymore. It took a year to made   And now due to the weight issue it belongs to me)
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4776432
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776433


Literally my hole grail. Just stunning!


----------



## noegirl

I really hate contrast stitching especially on black, so I've never pulled the trigger on black orans. Oddly my gold orans or bf b30 contrast stitching doesn't bother me as much. Well these popped up on the site and I immediately text my SA who ordered them for me! I cant believe my store didn't order these beauties.


----------



## tlamdang08

noegirl said:


> Literally my hole grail. Just stunning!


  Thank you. It is my holy grail too.


----------



## nymeria

rmfa said:


> As a present for my 40th Birthday.....my FIRST Hermes bag!
> 
> Purchased on Saturday fresh from a sealed box at the store.....Picotin 22 in Etain with a Rodeo MM.
> 
> I am beyond in love!
> 
> View attachment 4772657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772662


Just saw this- Happy birthday!! What a perfect first bag, great choice.  I'm sure it won't be your last!


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> I got the same scarf in 2 different colors.  Boring, I know, but I couldn't decide... ‍
> 
> View attachment 4773978
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773979


Love these! I really like the giant triangle. I have the Kachina and it is really versatile.


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> I really hate contrast stitching especially on black, so I've never pulled the trigger on black orans. Oddly my gold orans or bf b30 contrast stitching doesn't bother me as much. Well these popped up on the site and I immediately text my SA who ordered them for me! I cant believe my store didn't order these beauties.
> 
> View attachment 4784258


These are so cool. I love when H items have a hidden pop pattern. Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Collected my fall 2019 Special Order B25 (Etain and Noir multico Togo PHW), a couple of Brides de gala Shadow Twillies, and a Citizen Twill card case in Blue indigo!


----------



## nymeria

Summerof89 said:


> K28 noir box yay!
> 
> View attachment 4782515


Total HG bag!! Absolutely gorgeous!!   Congrats and enjoy


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> Keeping the Barenia!
> [/QUOTE





DR2014 said:


> Keeping the Barenia!


Just saw this- YEAH!! That was my vote. Anything barenia brings it up a level.


----------



## Pradagal

bagnut1 said:


> gorgeous bag and congrats!  The Jypsiere is an awesome and highly functional bag, and it looks great on you.


How are you liking your Jypsiere bag?  I am contemplating getting the 28.....how functional is this bag?


----------



## Chrismin

Pradagal said:


> How are you liking your Jypsiere bag?  I am contemplating getting the 28.....how functional is this bag?


I have to say I wasn’t a Jypsiere fan but saw one in gold w phw— and totally changed my mind !!


----------



## noegirl

acrowcounted said:


> These are so cool. I love when H items have a hidden pop pattern. Congrats!


Thanks honey!!!


----------



## Four Tails

My first lockdown H purchase was actually a tie from Poupi. For years I've loved the look of ties on women. I've worn my husband's ties a few times, but I have never purchased one for myself until now. Even though I never mentioned this purchase at any point prior to delivery, he figured out as I was excitedly opening the package that it was for me. Then he asked, "_Does it have bunnies on it?_" He knew...


----------



## Winiebean

First time out to a store in months and my very first Hermès bag too


----------



## jpezmom

Winiebean said:


> First time out to a store in months and my very first Hermès bag too
> 
> View attachment 4784408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784417


Congrats on your haul - the Picotin is so cute! I can tell how much you love your purchases by the huge smile on your face.


----------



## passion.du.jour

Winiebean said:


> First time out to a store in months and my very first Hermès bag too
> 
> View attachment 4784408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784417


Congrats on your first bag! Lovely finds!


----------



## Chrismin

Garden party 36 noir negonda 
Struggled between indigo and noir but feel comfortable w my noir !


----------



## periogirl28

Winiebean said:


> First time out to a store in months and my very first Hermès bag too
> 
> View attachment 4784408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784417


Congrats and enjoy, you picked fabulous Hermes classics!


----------



## terinicola

Love my SA! K28 retourne togo in Feu with PHW, oran sandels in box noir with tonal stitching (im glad they came out with these, I dont like the contrast), two 90CM scarfs - the dip dye brides de gala in navy (i love this print, i already have the light blue color) and the kelly check in scarf (i forgot the actual print, but can you tell i love Kelly's) 
*photos taken with the woooorst lighting sorry  it doesn't do the color feu any justice...


----------



## leuleu

noegirl said:


> I really hate contrast stitching especially on black, so I've never pulled the trigger on black orans. Oddly my gold orans or bf b30 contrast stitching doesn't bother me as much. Well these popped up on the site and I immediately text my SA who ordered them for me! I cant believe my store didn't order these beauties.
> 
> View attachment 4784258


Great Orans !


----------



## papertiger

terinicola said:


> Love my SA! K28 retourne togo in Feu with PHW, oran sandels in box noir with tonal stitching (im glad they came out with these, I dont like the contrast), two 90CM scarfs - the dip dye brides de gala in navy (i love this print, i already have the light blue color) and the kelly check in scarf (i forgot the actual print, but can you tell i love Kelly's)
> *photos taken with the woooorst lighting sorry  it doesn't do the color feu any justice...
> 
> View attachment 4784490
> View attachment 4784491
> View attachment 4784492
> View attachment 4784493



What lovely combos


----------



## nymeria

Winiebean said:


> First time out to a store in months and my very first Hermès bag too
> 
> View attachment 4784408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784417


Your smile says it all!


----------



## Pampelmuse

aisham said:


> It is so light and the mirror is perfect . Yes it is so much money on a lipstick case but I really need it . I found a lip gloss stain at the bottom of my SO Kelly  so I need protection . I haven't used it yet. I won't be applying lipstick in public anytime soon thou ! it is mandatory to wear masks in public now .


I think you chose the best color. It seems to be a very nice red. Can’t wait untill they finaly reopen the only store we have in Sweden... My poor wallet!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Winiebean said:


> First time out to a store in months and my very first Hermès bag too
> 
> View attachment 4784408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784409
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784410
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784411
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784417


One can easily tell by your bright smile how happy you are...and you should be - you bought wonderful things. Congrats!


----------



## Pampelmuse

terinicola said:


> Love my SA! K28 retourne togo in Feu with PHW, oran sandels in box noir with tonal stitching (im glad they came out with these, I dont like the contrast), two 90CM scarfs - the dip dye brides de gala in navy (i love this print, i already have the light blue color) and the kelly check in scarf (i forgot the actual print, but can you tell i love Kelly's)
> *photos taken with the woooorst lighting sorry  it doesn't do the color feu any justice...
> 
> View attachment 4784490
> View attachment 4784491
> View attachment 4784492
> View attachment 4784493


Fabulous match of lovely things! Love your Kelly! Twin with you on the Kelly-scarf though mine is beige.


----------



## bagnut1

Pradagal said:


> How are you liking your Jypsiere bag?  I am contemplating getting the 28.....how functional is this bag?


I have 2 28’s and love them to bits. Very functional - I can fit my usual Fourbi (I use size 20’s) and there’s room left over. 

Sometimes I do want a handle (easier getting in and out of car, etc.) so I tie a twilly through the metal loops.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Yesterday a new Twilly arrived by mail: Rainbow Jungle Love


----------



## hokatie

acrowcounted said:


> Collected my fall 2019 Special Order B25 (Etain and Noir multico Togo PHW), a couple of Brides de gala Shadow Twillies, and a Citizen Twill card case in Blue indigo!
> View attachment 4784337


Congrats! Love this combo colors of your B25


----------



## whitedollx

I didn’t plan on getting anything when I went by the store today, but this was love ❤️ Hehe pardon my re-tying of the ribbons


----------



## DR2014

nymeria said:


> Just saw this- YEAH!! That was my vote. Anything barenia brings it up a level.


Thanks, nymeria!


----------



## Winiebean

jpezmom said:


> Congrats on your haul - the Picotin is so cute! I can tell how much you love your purchases by the huge smile on your face.





passion.du.jour said:


> Congrats on your first bag! Lovely finds!





periogirl28 said:


> Congrats and enjoy, you picked fabulous Hermes classics!





nymeria said:


> Your smile says it all!





Pampelmuse said:


> One can easily tell by your bright smile how happy you are...and you should be - you bought wonderful things. Congrats!



Thanks all


----------



## mauihappyplace

SA emailed me about lime picotin 18 and when I arrived she pulled out this little number... oh well way to break the lockdown


----------



## mauihappyplace

Technically this is Pre COVID but sleeves had to be shortened


----------



## CMilly

mauihappyplace said:


> Technically this is Pre COVID but sleeves had to be shortened
> 
> View attachment 4785007


Love this. So chic!


----------



## Chrismin

mauihappyplace said:


> Technically this is Pre COVID but sleeves had to be shortened
> 
> View attachment 4785007


Gorgeous !!


----------



## Ladybaga

acrowcounted said:


> Collected my fall 2019 Special Order B25 (Etain and Noir multico Togo PHW), a couple of Brides de gala Shadow Twillies, and a Citizen Twill card case in Blue indigo!
> View attachment 4784337


Beautiful SO and card case!  I LOVE the twillies, too!!! They look fabulous on your bag.  Congratulations!


----------



## Marlee

After months of being unable to go to Hermès, I treated myself to a few new items yesterday: rose gold Chaine d’ancre punk bracelet, Le Laboratoire du Temps scarf and Calvi in rose lipstick


----------



## olibelli

Went to my first appointment since reopening and picked up a few things I ordered during lockdown. The ashtray is just stunning in person.

But then my super sweet SA surprised me with a B25 Togo Bambou GHW... Couldn't believe it! I only shopped with her once before quarantine began and told her this was on my shortlist for dream Birkins in green. I just figured I'd get Vert Cypres or Malachite since Bambou hadn't been around for a while.

The color is so hard to capture - at first glance, it's a true, pure, and intense Kelly green, but you get hints of turquoise and bluer hues at different angles and light. Safe to say I am obsessed.


----------



## Sophistry

Happy Birthday to me! I got a Kelly! The color is vert criquet, and I also got a twilly! (To the tune of Happy Birthday!)

First post quarantine visit on the hottest day ever!

Clic clac! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Beautiful scrunchie we got because it reminded us of how Princess Anna wears her hair in Frozen!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Kelly Sellier 28 in Epsom Vert Criquet with super fun Colliers de Chiens twilly!


----------



## Sophistry

olibelli said:


> Went to my first appointment since reopening and picked up a few things I ordered during lockdown. The ashtray is just stunning in person.
> 
> But then my super sweet SA surprised me with a B25 Togo Bambou GHW... Couldn't believe it! I only shopped with her once before quarantine began and told her this was on my shortlist for dream Birkins in green. I just figured I'd get Vert Cypres or Malachite since Bambou hadn't been around for a while.
> 
> The color is so hard to capture - at first glance, it's a true, pure, and intense Kelly green, but you get hints of turquoise and bluer hues at different angles and light. Safe to say I am obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 4785201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785211



That is magnificent, the colors jump out of the photograph!!


----------



## Ladybaga

Sophistry said:


> Happy Birthday to me! I got a Kelly! The color is vert criquet, and I also got a twilly! (To the tune of Happy Birthday!)
> 
> First post quarantine visit on the hottest day ever!
> 
> Clic clac!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785212
> 
> Beautiful scrunchie we got because it reminded us of how Princess Anna wears her hair in Frozen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785213
> 
> Kelly Sellier 28 in Epsom Vert Criquet with super fun Colliers de Chiens twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785214


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! I love your kelly and the CdC twilly on it.  Perfect match!! Woo hooo! Your Twilly scrunchie is fantastic! Your Clic H is so classic, too!!


----------



## Sophistry

Ladybaga said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! I love your kelly and the CdC twilly on it.  Perfect match!! Woo hooo! Your Twilly scrunchie is fantastic! Your Clic H is so classic, too!!



Thank you!  I’m doing my part to jump start the economy!


----------



## MooMooVT

olibelli said:


> Went to my first appointment since reopening and picked up a few things I ordered during lockdown. The ashtray is just stunning in person.
> 
> But then my super sweet SA surprised me with a B25 Togo Bambou GHW... Couldn't believe it! I only shopped with her once before quarantine began and told her this was on my shortlist for dream Birkins in green. I just figured I'd get Vert Cypres or Malachite since Bambou hadn't been around for a while.
> 
> The color is so hard to capture - at first glance, it's a true, pure, and intense Kelly green, but you get hints of turquoise and bluer hues at different angles and light. Safe to say I am obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 4785201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785211


This green is PERFECTION!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hi ! These are my purchases (not the greatest photos, sorry) over the last few weeks from h.com and the stores opened/closed/reopened.  LOL
Thought I'd post all at one time. Happy weekend everyone !


----------



## amaretti

So happy to find this cutie


----------



## nymeria

amaretti said:


> So happy to find this cutie
> View attachment 4785430


I've never seen this! It's great! What leather is this?


----------



## Toronto Carre

Madam Bijoux said:


> 28 Sellier Kellygraphie, Epsom/Clemence/Chèvre (Bleu Sapir/Bleu Brighton/Brique)
> View attachment 4780242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780242
> View attachment 4780243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780244



Dear Madame Bijoux, your posts are always delightful. Thank you for the lovely photos.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

My SA decided to give me both a thrill and a pleasant surprise way too soon after my Rouge H box...

Constance Mini Gris Asphalte Ostrich with Rose Gold.


----------



## Winiebean

olibelli said:


> Went to my first appointment since reopening and picked up a few things I ordered during lockdown. The ashtray is just stunning in person.
> 
> But then my super sweet SA surprised me with a B25 Togo Bambou GHW... Couldn't believe it! I only shopped with her once before quarantine began and told her this was on my shortlist for dream Birkins in green. I just figured I'd get Vert Cypres or Malachite since Bambou hadn't been around for a while.
> 
> The color is so hard to capture - at first glance, it's a true, pure, and intense Kelly green, but you get hints of turquoise and bluer hues at different angles and light. Safe to say I am obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 4785201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785211


Beautiful!  Congrats! That gives me hope since I just started with an SA hehe


----------



## steffysstyle

Mr Posh Spice said:


> My SA decided to give me both a thrill and a pleasant surprise way too soon after my Rouge H box...
> 
> Constance Mini Gris Asphalte Ostrich with Rose Gold.
> 
> View attachment 4785589



It's stunning, congratulations!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

steffysstyle said:


> It's stunning, congratulations!



Thank you!!!


----------



## coloradolvr

I was so happy and surprised when my SA called to let me know that the Jungle Love twilly I had ordered before lock down had come in.  The extra surprise was she still had a heart box for me.  Hard to believe these were for Valentine's Day!  Bonus was a Rubis Rodeo which I love and thought looked pretty good with the twilly.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mr Posh Spice said:


> My SA decided to give me both a thrill and a pleasant surprise way too soon after my Rouge H box...
> 
> Constance Mini Gris Asphalte Ostrich with Rose Gold.
> 
> View attachment 4785589


OH WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW~!!! You're SA is really cheering you up on lockdown huh?! hhahaahah This is so yummy!! CONGRATS DEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

coloradolvr said:


> I was so happy and surprised when my SA called to let me know that the Jungle Love twilly I had ordered before lock down had come in.  The extra surprise was she still had a heart box for me.  Hard to believe these were for Valentine's Day!  Bonus was a Rubis Rodeo which I love and thought looked pretty good with the twilly.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4785709


This twilly is soooo gooood!! And I keep telling myself I don't need another Rodeo but that lil cutie keeps calling my name hahahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi ! These are my purchases (not the greatest photos, sorry) over the last few weeks from h.com and the stores opened/closed/reopened.  LOL
> Thought I'd post all at one time. Happy weekend everyone !
> 
> View attachment 4785252
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785253
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785254
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785256
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785257
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785258


Glorious! You should definitely be in Hermes Zen with all those goodies!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sophistry said:


> Happy Birthday to me! I got a Kelly! The color is vert criquet, and I also got a twilly! (To the tune of Happy Birthday!)
> 
> First post quarantine visit on the hottest day ever!
> 
> Clic clac!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785212
> 
> Beautiful scrunchie we got because it reminded us of how Princess Anna wears her hair in Frozen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785213
> 
> Kelly Sellier 28 in Epsom Vert Criquet with super fun Colliers de Chiens twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785214


Nothing beats a Kelly for Birthday surprise!!! Congrats dear and HBD2U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

olibelli said:


> Went to my first appointment since reopening and picked up a few things I ordered during lockdown. The ashtray is just stunning in person.
> 
> But then my super sweet SA surprised me with a B25 Togo Bambou GHW... Couldn't believe it! I only shopped with her once before quarantine began and told her this was on my shortlist for dream Birkins in green. I just figured I'd get Vert Cypres or Malachite since Bambou hadn't been around for a while.
> 
> The color is so hard to capture - at first glance, it's a true, pure, and intense Kelly green, but you get hints of turquoise and bluer hues at different angles and light. Safe to say I am obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 4785201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785209
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785210
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785211


Love Bambou!!! Such a sweet treat!!! Enjoy!


----------



## coloradolvr

Israeli_Flava said:


> This twilly is soooo gooood!! And I keep telling myself I don't need another Rodeo but that lil cutie keeps calling my name hahahahah


Seriously on the Rodeo!  I keep telling myself the stable is full and then another color comes out that I simply cannot pass up!


----------



## Zucnarf

White Orans (very satisfied with Gold color and wanted another color but to be honest I find them so very very white on me, and don’t know with what to wear them.. also I took them again in one size up) 
and 
Twillys for my Gold Birkin, love them


----------



## bagnut1

coloradolvr said:


> I was so happy and surprised when my SA called to let me know that the Jungle Love twilly I had ordered before lock down had come in.  The extra surprise was she still had a heart box for me.  Hard to believe these were for Valentine's Day!  Bonus was a Rubis Rodeo which I love and thought looked pretty good with the twilly.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4785709


Lovely!  I also wrestled trying to get one of these twillys and managed to score the same colorway on h.com.  It's so perky!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Israeli_Flava said:


> OH WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW~!!! You're SA is really cheering you up on lockdown huh?! hhahaahah This is so yummy!! CONGRATS DEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



More like bankrupting me hahaa!!!!


----------



## amaretti

nymeria said:


> I've never seen this! It's great! What leather is this?



Thank you .  It doesn’t say about the leather type on the recipe .  It is under Equestrian category


----------



## Winter’sJoy

First pair of Orans. Now I want a pair in black


----------



## Onthego

lovelyhongbao said:


> Here is my little happiness to share.
> 
> The caramel/lime verso B25 in Togo.
> View attachment 4777499
> View attachment 4777501
> 
> 
> Also got a Chanel J12 20 year anniversary version, 38mm, 2020 pieces were made.
> 
> View attachment 4777527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777500


Your caramel verso bag is so pretty. How does the color caramel compare to the color gold? That is if you happen to have anything in the color gold. Congratulations on the watch too.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Glorious! You should definitely be in Hermes Zen with all those goodies!!!


hehe so true! Thank you so much! Happy Sunday to you and family!!


----------



## originalheather

Just got this delivered...


----------



## Chanelandco

Went to pick up my oasis finally available at my size. Also found this cutie in rose azalee.
It is my first rodeo. It is cute overload but cannot see myself adding it on a bag .
At least not yet...


----------



## luckylove

Onthego said:


> Your caramel verso bag is so pretty. How does the color caramel compare to the color gold? That is if you happen to have anything in the color gold. Congratulations on the watch too.



Hi there! I was recently offered this same beautiful bag so might be able to weigh in if it helps. To me, IRL, caramel has some slight mustard undertones, whereas gold has a darker brownish undertone. It is hard to capture the undertones in a photo. It's definitely worth considering if you are in the market for a neutral color that varies a bit from the classic colors offered each season.


----------



## PIPET83

Hello. Finally i
Have it. 

Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.


----------



## TeeCee77

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. Finally i
> Have it.
> 
> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> View attachment 4786304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786310


Wow! What a stunning bag!


----------



## loh

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. Finally i
> Have it.
> 
> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> View attachment 4786304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786310


 Gorgeous,  congrats!


----------



## angelicskater16

I just picked up my Hermès Constance Mini veau monsieur with ombre lizard  H.


----------



## nymeria

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. Finally i
> Have it.
> 
> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> View attachment 4786304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786310


That could be one of the more stunning bags I have ever seen!   And now ( if I ever get an SO) TOTALLY on my short list. IS the inside also black or a contrast? Either way, I can't take my eyes off of her! Congratulations, enjoy and wear her in good health


----------



## PIPET83

nymeria said:


> That could be one of the more stunning bags I have ever seen!   And now ( if I ever get an SO) TOTALLY on my short list. IS the inside also black or a contrast? Either way, I can't take my eyes off of her! Congratulations, enjoy and wear her in good health



Thank you , the inside is also black... i love the style, the white stitching relax the formal style of the sellier..


----------



## crazybag88

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. Finally i
> Have it.
> 
> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> View attachment 4786304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786310


This is stunning! Well worth the wait


----------



## dooneybaby

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. Finally i
> Have it.
> 
> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> View attachment 4786304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786310


----------



## Hat Trick

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. Finally i
> Have it.
> 
> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> View attachment 4786304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786310



Long wait but WOW!


----------



## skyqueen

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you , the inside is also black... i love the style, the white stitching relax the formal style of the sellier..


My kind of bag...a classic with pizzazz. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## hannahsophia

purchased a few new twillies. I thought the yellow jungle love would look better on the gold Kelly but they were perfect for etain.


----------



## LuxChic

Love the yellow with the etain b


----------



## MAGJES

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. Finally i
> Have it.
> 
> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> View attachment 4786304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786309
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786310


I am in love with your bag!  
Haha looks perfect next to the plaid chairs!


----------



## msPing

Loving the small items, added another mini Evelyne, Calvi and the Bearn mini wallet!!! Always been a big calvi fan, since it’s hold so much. After seeing the Bearn mini wallet and using it, it holds just as much!


----------



## tlamdang08

My first Barenia/Epsom Rooroo pouch


----------



## Yoshi1296

A pre-owned piece I found in mint condition! Brushed 18k white gold Hermes Hercules ring. I'll be wearing it on my pinky.


----------



## Pradagal

Chrismin said:


> I have to say I wasn’t a Jypsiere fan but saw one in gold w phw— and totally changed my mind !!


I have never been either, but lately it has been growing on me!


----------



## j83702

I wasn’t planning this all in the same week.


----------



## slyeee

My store is open for appointments only, my SA helped locate my Constance Compact Passant Wallet, and I also bought Farandole long necklace 160.  I am kind of excited to use a bigger wallet, giving Bearn card holder and Calvi card holder a break.  Super excited to wear my belt wallet to the grocery store, or wherever my essential errand I may need to run.  I thank each and every one of you for a safe place to share my purchases without judgment and instead, with excitement.  Stay safe everyone!


----------



## debykf

j83702 said:


> I wasn’t planning this all in the same week.
> View attachment 4787331


Is your mini lindy deep blue? Such a pretty color!


----------



## j83702

debykf said:


> Is your mini lindy deep blue? Such a pretty color!


Yes, it’s amazing! It’s a little more mellow in person as this photo is super bright. Goes with everything.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

angelicskater16 said:


> I just picked up my Hermès Constance Mini veau monsieur with ombre lizard  H.
> 
> View attachment 4786342


Incredibly gorgeous!!!! Unicorn for sure! Congrats!!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you so much! I didn’t have a Constance on my wishlist But my sa knows my style and yup I freaking love it ❤️❤️❤️❤️



Israeli_Flava said:


> Incredibly gorgeous!!!! Unicorn for sure! Congrats!!!


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> My first Barenia/Epsom Rooroo pouch
> 
> View attachment 4787108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787109


Twins!!


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> Twins!!


----------



## debykf

j83702 said:


> Yes, it’s amazing! It’s a little more mellow in person as this photo is super bright. Goes with everything.


Congratulations! I requested this color and hope to get one! Glad to hear it goes with everything. Enjoy!


----------



## LOA24

slyeee said:


> My store is open for appointments only, my SA helped locate my Constance Compact Passant Wallet, and I also bought Farandole long necklace 160.  I am kind of excited to use a bigger wallet, giving Bearn card holder and Calvi card holder a break.  Super excited to wear my belt wallet to the grocery store, or wherever my essential errand I may need to run.  I thank each and every one of you for a safe place to share my purchases without judgment and instead, with excitement.  Stay safe everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4787327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787330


Beautiful! Do you plan to wear the necklace as a wallet strap for a tiny bag? Or just as a lovely necklace? Contemplating this one also...


----------



## steffysstyle

slyeee said:


> My store is open for appointments only, my SA helped locate my Constance Compact Passant Wallet, and I also bought Farandole long necklace 160.  I am kind of excited to use a bigger wallet, giving Bearn card holder and Calvi card holder a break.  Super excited to wear my belt wallet to the grocery store, or wherever my essential errand I may need to run.  I thank each and every one of you for a safe place to share my purchases without judgment and instead, with excitement.  Stay safe everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4787327
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787328
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787329
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787330



Love your Constance belt bag! If you can, could you please share a mod shot of it?


----------



## twitspie

My first ever Hermes purchase!

Edited: Self promotion is to be confined to signatures only TY, PT.


----------



## melsig

Kelly To Go and Rooroo card case.  Both from H.com (US).


----------



## jayjay77

A few items from the US website.... Tsar scarf and Bastia in rose lipstick


----------



## pearlgrass

rmfa said:


> As a present for my 40th Birthday.....my FIRST Hermes bag!
> 
> Purchased on Saturday fresh from a sealed box at the store.....Picotin 22 in Etain with a Rodeo MM.
> 
> I am beyond in love!
> 
> View attachment 4772657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772662



Wow, congrats on your Picotin 22! Happy 40th Birthday


----------



## passion.du.jour

melsig said:


> View attachment 4787965
> 
> 
> Kelly To Go and Rooroo card case.  Both from H.com (US).


Congrats! These are so cute together!


----------



## melsig

passion.du.jour said:


> Congrats! These are so cute together!



Thank you @passion.du.jour!  I'm smitten with them.


----------



## nymeria

jayjay77 said:


> A few items from the US website.... Tsar scarf and Bastia in rose lipstick
> 
> View attachment 4788054


Love them both! I have been thinking about that scarf for months now ( and love it!) but 90s really don't work well for me... enjoy it!


----------



## MissSteph

Finally able to get decent pictures.  Here we go... I‘ve been obsessed with the Birkin for 10 years. Last year I decided that I was ready and started shopping with an SA. 2020 is such a strange year that I wanted to commemorate it. Two weeks before my birthday my SA texted me about my wish list.

So here she is, my FIRST Birkin as a birthday gift to myself.  i am beyond happy. 2020 is looking a little better.

My husband got me the mini roulis that I was eyeing while picking up the Birkin. #keeper


----------



## slyeee

lovemylife15 said:


> Beautiful! Do you plan to wear the necklace as a wallet strap for a tiny bag? Or just as a lovely necklace? Contemplating this one also...


I plan on wearing it just as a necklace, I wear very basic outfits (white, gray, navy blue, black) and the necklace gives such a nice subtle pop of sparkle. I did try the necklace around the wallet, but it didn’t feel secure. I really like the necklace.


----------



## slyeee

Here’s a photo of the wallet and my COVID-19 weight gain.

View attachment 4788620


----------



## LOA24

Thank you for your reply! I will definitely have a look at the necklace! 
So sad, your picture hasn't uploaded! I can not open it...


----------



## Saarke

MissSteph said:


> Finally able to get decent pictures.  Here we go... I‘ve been obsessed with the Birkin for 10 years. Last year I decided that I was ready and started shopping with an SA. 2020 is such a strange year that I wanted to commemorate it. Two weeks before my birthday my SA texted me about my wish list.
> 
> So here she is, my FIRST Birkin as a birthday gift to myself.  i am beyond happy. 2020 is looking a little better.
> 
> My husband got me the mini roulis that I was eyeing while picking up the Birkin. #keeper
> 
> View attachment 4788566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788567


OMG I love both!
Happy Birthday 
I'm hoping to score my first B this year too. Enjoy your new bags, they are truly lovely !


----------



## melsig

MissSteph said:


> Finally able to get decent pictures.  Here we go... I‘ve been obsessed with the Birkin for 10 years. Last year I decided that I was ready and started shopping with an SA. 2020 is such a strange year that I wanted to commemorate it. Two weeks before my birthday my SA texted me about my wish list.
> 
> So here she is, my FIRST Birkin as a birthday gift to myself.  i am beyond happy. 2020 is looking a little better.
> 
> My husband got me the mini roulis that I was eyeing while picking up the Birkin. #keeper
> 
> View attachment 4788566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788567



The color of your Roulis - so gorgeous.   Happy Birthday!


----------



## hokatie

melsig said:


> View attachment 4787965
> 
> 
> Kelly To Go and Rooroo card case.  Both from H.com (US).


Such a lovely color ! Do you mind if I ask when did you get it?


----------



## hokatie

MissSteph said:


> Finally able to get decent pictures.  Here we go... I‘ve been obsessed with the Birkin for 10 years. Last year I decided that I was ready and started shopping with an SA. 2020 is such a strange year that I wanted to commemorate it. Two weeks before my birthday my SA texted me about my wish list.
> 
> So here she is, my FIRST Birkin as a birthday gift to myself.  i am beyond happy. 2020 is looking a little better.
> 
> My husband got me the mini roulis that I was eyeing while picking up the Birkin. #keeper
> 
> View attachment 4788566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788567


Happy birthday !
Congrats on your Birkin and Roulis! They’re both stunning.


----------



## melsig

hokatie said:


> Such a lovely color ! Do you mind if I ask when did you get it?




Hi @hokatie, thank you!  Do you mean the Kelly To Go?  I purchased it the morning of July 1st.  The Kelly To Go appeared several times that week and there was at least one more available in Rose Confetti, a couple days after I ordered mine.  I did see a noir with GHW on-line a few days ago.

EDIT: There is a noir with PHW on the website now with the usual "Oops! The selected item is not available."  It might be worth watching the website today, anyway.  https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/kelly-classique-to-go-wallet-H080253CK89/


----------



## goldenfountain

Bought both the Oran and Oasis sandals in my size and color, after stalking the website for a while!


----------



## LVinCali

I didn’t even know H did a key holder.  

On a mini vacation to Munich and just stopped into the H store there since I heard it was nice.  Incredibly friendly, lovely store.  Walked out with a calvi and keyholder.  

(Brought two of my H bags bc they are still new and I couldn‘t leave them at home- picture from hotel room)


----------



## hokatie

melsig said:


> Hi @hokatie, thank you!  Do you mean the Kelly To Go?  I purchased it the morning of July 1st.  The Kelly To Go appeared several times that week and there was at least one more available in Rose Confetti, a couple days after I ordered mine.  I did see a noir with GHW on-line a few days ago.
> 
> EDIT: There is a noir with PHW on the website now with the usual "Oops! The selected item is not available."  It might be worth watching the website today, anyway.  https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/kelly-classique-to-go-wallet-H080253CK89/


Thanks a lot, melsig!   
I’ve seen a Noir this morning as well but it’s sold out already. The Kelly to go is recently a treasure hunting for me . Please share a mod shots when you wear your Kelly.


----------



## MissSteph

Saarke said:


> OMG I love both!
> Happy Birthday
> I'm hoping to score my first B this year too. Enjoy your new bags, they are truly lovely !



Thank you so much!  The first B is so special.  I hope you get one this year too. Good luck!




melsig said:


> The color of your Roulis - so gorgeous.   Happy Birthday!



Thank you!  I wasn't expecting to buy another bag because it's a lot of money in one weekend especially with the Birkin already but I seriously couldn't take my eye off of the roulis.  My husband put me out of my misery and got it.


----------



## Ladybaga

MissSteph said:


> Finally able to get decent pictures.  Here we go... I‘ve been obsessed with the Birkin for 10 years. Last year I decided that I was ready and started shopping with an SA. 2020 is such a strange year that I wanted to commemorate it. Two weeks before my birthday my SA texted me about my wish list.
> 
> So here she is, my FIRST Birkin as a birthday gift to myself.  i am beyond happy. 2020 is looking a little better.
> 
> My husband got me the mini roulis that I was eyeing while picking up the Birkin. #keeper
> 
> View attachment 4788566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788567


Congratulations and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## nymeria

MissSteph said:


> Finally able to get decent pictures.  Here we go... I‘ve been obsessed with the Birkin for 10 years. Last year I decided that I was ready and started shopping with an SA. 2020 is such a strange year that I wanted to commemorate it. Two weeks before my birthday my SA texted me about my wish list.
> 
> So here she is, my FIRST Birkin as a birthday gift to myself.  i am beyond happy. 2020 is looking a little better.
> 
> My husband got me the mini roulis that I was eyeing while picking up the Birkin. #keeper
> 
> View attachment 4788566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4788567


Happy Birthday!! They are both gorgeous.Now be sure to remember when your DHs comes around!!


----------



## melsig

hokatie said:


> Thanks a lot, melsig!
> I’ve seen a Noir this morning as well but it’s sold out already. The Kelly to go is recently a treasure hunting for me . Please share a mod shots when you wear your Kelly.



Happy hunting!  I have a mod shot in the Kelly To Go Thread (there are a couple mod shots there):  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-kelly-wallet-to-go.1022832/page-9


----------



## slyeee

lovemylife15 said:


> Thank you for your reply! I will definitely have a look at the necklace!
> So sad, your picture hasn't uploaded! I can not open it...



Here are my photos of my Constance wallet on my belt (casual), forgot that I had ordered a scarf ring (now I *need *more scarves in my life), and the necklace. Can't wait to wear these around the house to bug my fiance.


----------



## nymeria

melsig said:


> Happy hunting!  I have a mod shot in the Kelly To Go Thread (there are a couple mod shots there):  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-kelly-wallet-to-go.1022832/page-9


Looks like it's working right now- good luck!


----------



## loh

slyeee said:


> Here are my photos of my Constance wallet on my belt (casual), forgot that I had ordered a scarf ring (now I *need *more scarves in my life), and the necklace. Can't wait to wear these around the house to bug my fiance.
> View attachment 4789606
> View attachment 4789607
> View attachment 4789608
> View attachment 4789609



I love that scarf!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

just received this beauty today 

Evelyne 16 Amazone bag in étoupe/bleu indigo


----------



## Chanellover714

Lindy 26 in Rose Extreme PHW. The color!!!


----------



## xxDxx

LVinCali said:


> I didn’t even know H did a key holder.
> 
> On a mini vacation to Munich and just stopped into the H store there since I heard it was nice.  Incredibly friendly, lovely store.  Walked out with a calvi and keyholder.
> 
> (Brought two of my H bags bc they are still new and I couldn‘t leave them at home- picture from hotel room)
> 
> View attachment 4789318


Love the keyholder! Can you share how many keys fit inside and the price please? TIA!


----------



## hers4eva

Your key holder is so stunning WOW 
I didn’t know H sells them. Is this a new item?
Can you please share a picture of it opened?
Could you please share the price?
Thank you  



LVinCali said:


> I didn’t even know H did a key holder.
> 
> On a mini vacation to Munich and just stopped into the H store there since I heard it was nice.  Incredibly friendly, lovely store.  Walked out with a calvi and keyholder.
> 
> (Brought two of my H bags bc they are still new and I couldn‘t leave them at home- picture from hotel room)
> 
> View attachment 4789318


----------



## LVinCali

xxDxx said:


> Love the keyholder! Can you share how many keys fit inside and the price please? TIA!





hers4eva said:


> Your key holder is so stunning WOW
> I didn’t know H sells them. Is this a new item?
> Can you please share a picture of it opened?
> Could you please share the price?
> Thank you



The price is 825 euro (which just surprised me bc I swear the SA said 7-something but I got multiple items so didn’t notice at check out).  Pricey, but it feels like butter.  Even my husband gave it “wow, that’s nice” when he held it and he’s not into luxury anything.  It feels a lot lighter than my LV canvas one.

It has 4 key hooks.  I only have 3 keys in it now.

No idea if it is new or not.  My 2 local stores are quite tiny and I have never seen one on display there or on-line.  They had blues and reds/pinks as well.


----------



## littlepie

First post on this forum.
B30 in Havane color.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pampelmuse

littlepie said:


> First post on this forum.
> B30 in Havane color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790177
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


The look of it makes me want to eat chocolate - delicious! Very nice Twilly- combo with it. My instant thought was : Havanna like in the rich color of cigars and the bright colors of sun/ summer. Enjoy her!


----------



## loh

Feeling better so I went to visit my SA for some much needed treats.  Picked up a couple of fun twillies and other "necessities."  I also ordered a couple of horseshoe paddock charms for DD and myself since we need all the luck we can get to deal with the current state of affairs. 

Oh, and kitty is inspecting for quality control.


----------



## tlamdang08

loh said:


> Feeling better so I went to visit my SA for some much needed treats.  Picked up a couple of fun twillies and other "necessities."  I also ordered a couple of horseshoe paddock charms for DD and myself since we need all the luck we can get to deal with the current state of affairs.
> 
> Oh, and kitty is inspecting for quality control.
> 
> View attachment 4790225
> View attachment 4790226
> View attachment 4790228


Wow, The colors we all needed now. I love your quality controler


----------



## tlamdang08

littlepie said:


> First post on this forum.
> B30 in Havane color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790177
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


This beautiful Birkin is so “yummy”  . Congratulations!!!!


----------



## loh

littlepie said:


> First post on this forum.
> B30 in Havane color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790177
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Such a beautiful and rich color!  And I love the twillies you've chosen to go with!


----------



## sarahll

may i ask what is the color code for your kelly? so stunning!



loh said:


> Feeling better so I went to visit my SA for some much needed treats.  Picked up a couple of fun twillies and other "necessities."  I also ordered a couple of horseshoe paddock charms for DD and myself since we need all the luck we can get to deal with the current state of affairs.
> 
> Oh, and kitty is inspecting for quality control.
> 
> View attachment 4790225
> View attachment 4790226
> View attachment 4790228


----------



## loh

sarahll said:


> may i ask what is the color code for your kelly? so stunning!



Thank you.  She is rose extreme.


----------



## sarahll

loh said:


> Thank you.  She is rose extreme.


Such a nice color!


----------



## LuxChic

Absolutely LOVE Havane. Such a wonderful color. Enjoy!!


----------



## katg519

Got a little orange accessory...


----------



## pearlgrass

katg519 said:


> Got a little orange accessory...
> 
> View attachment 4790416



Such a cutie


----------



## Ladybaga

littlepie said:


> First post on this forum.
> B30 in Havane color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790177
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


This is beautiful! Truly striking, and I'll bet it is easy to wear with so many things. Browns have always been a staple in my wardrobe.  I love chocolate browns! (Anything chocolate, for that matter.  ) Enjoy!! (This is the first Havane I have ever seen. LOVE IT!!!)


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got me some oran sandal charms, (rose confetti and vert criquet) lol, they are freaking cute and size made for dogs, hehe. And got a lime silk n compact wallet to match my B30


----------



## surfer

Some goodies I got the other day


----------



## nymeria

loh said:


> Feeling better so I went to visit my SA for some much needed treats.  Picked up a couple of fun twillies and other "necessities."  I also ordered a couple of horseshoe paddock charms for DD and myself since we need all the luck we can get to deal with the current state of affairs.
> 
> Oh, and kitty is inspecting for quality control.
> 
> View attachment 4790225
> View attachment 4790226
> View attachment 4790228


Beautiful and very usable treats- and I see the inspector is on the job! Mine do the same, and then start eating the tissue paper ( while sitting IN the orange box!)I think that's half the fun. Enjoy!!


----------



## steffysstyle

slyeee said:


> Here are my photos of my Constance wallet on my belt (casual), forgot that I had ordered a scarf ring (now I *need *more scarves in my life), and the necklace. Can't wait to wear these around the house to bug my fiance.
> View attachment 4789606
> View attachment 4789607
> View attachment 4789608
> View attachment 4789609



Thanks for sharing mod shots of the Constance belt "bag" - it looks very nice on you.


----------



## hokatie

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got me some oran sandal charms, (rose confetti and vert criquet) lol, they are freaking cute and size made for dogs, hehe. And got a lime silk n compact wallet to match my B30
> 
> View attachment 4790784
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790788


Such a colorful purchase   . Do you mind if I ask where did you get the silk in wallet? I’ve been looking for one for a while but no chance yet.


----------



## tlamdang08

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got me some oran sandal charms, (rose confetti and vert criquet) lol, they are freaking cute and size made for dogs, hehe. And got a lime silk n compact wallet to match my B30
> 
> View attachment 4790784
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790785
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790786
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790788


Wow, i love your Silk’n compacts. The colors     My store has Nata only for now. Enjoy your!!!
Those charms are adorable too.


----------



## Tonimichelle

littlepie said:


> First post on this forum.
> B30 in Havane color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790177
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous   Congratulations!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow, i love your Silk’n compacts. The colors     My store has Nata only for now. Enjoy your!!!
> Those charms are adorable too.


Thank you!!!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

hokatie said:


> Such a colorful purchase   . Do you mind if I ask where did you get the silk in wallet? I’ve been looking for one for a while but no chance yet.


The vert criquet from Honolulu,  and the rc and lime from LV Wynn.


----------



## hokatie

MrsMBunboxing said:


> The vert criquet from Honolulu,  and the rc and lime from LV Wynn.


Thank you  ! I will let my SA know. Hopefully your store still have some available in stock.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

hokatie said:


> Thank you  ! I will let my SA know. Hopefully your store still have some available in stock.


Goodluck!! I hope  so too.


----------



## traumamama

Sooooo excited to introduce my newest love, Miss Malachite B30 PHW Togo leather . Green is my favorite color and this green is my favorite H green.  I’m in love ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

traumamama said:


> Sooooo excited to introduce my newest love, Miss Malachite B30 PHW Togo leather . Green is my favorite color and this green is my favorite H green. I’m in love ❤❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791718
> View attachment 4791719
> View attachment 4791720


Congratulations on you dream color Birkin. Love those rodeos too!!! Enjoy !!


----------



## hokatie

I’m looking for an errand bag to carry during the pandemic. I‘ve finally found the one that I like most: The Evelyne tpm   . I visited the store this afternoon to pick up the bag and bought the hinged bracelet as well.


----------



## Chrismin

hokatie said:


> I’m looking for an errand bag to carry during the pandemic. I‘ve finally found the one that I like most: The Evelyne tpm   . I visited the store this afternoon to pick up the bag and bought the hinged bracelet as well.
> 
> View attachment 4791896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791898


Love the color !


----------



## hokatie

Chrismin said:


> Love the color !


Thank you! I’ve been thinking between the mykonos and blue nuit for a while. But it’s summer so Mykonos gets my vote.


----------



## iamthecutest

Picotin 22 - Barenia Faubourg/Fauve, and Calvi card holder, Chamkila goatskin/Bambou


----------



## leuleu

hokatie said:


> I’m looking for an errand bag to carry during the pandemic. I‘ve finally found the one that I like most: The Evelyne tpm   . I visited the store this afternoon to pick up the bag and bought the hinged bracelet as well.
> 
> View attachment 4791896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791898


May I ask which blue is your TPM ?


----------



## LVinCali

traumamama said:


> Sooooo excited to introduce my newest love, Miss Malachite B30 PHW Togo leather . Green is my favorite color and this green is my favorite H green.  I’m in love ❤❤❤



One of my H dream bags.  Big congrats!  Hermès greens are amazing.  

May I ask which boutique and how long you waited?


----------



## hokatie

leuleu said:


> May I ask which blue is your TPM ?


It’s Mykonos.


----------



## leuleu

hokatie said:


> It’s Mykonos.


Thank you !


----------



## loh

@traumamama - Shes beautiful!  Congrats!

@hokatie - I just got a TPM for errands and love it!  Love the color of yours - mykonos is gorgeous!


----------



## hokatie

loh said:


> @traumamama - Shes beautiful!  Congrats!
> 
> @hokatie - I just got a TPM for errands and love it!  Love the color of yours - mykonos is gorgeous!


Thank you, loh   ! What color is your TPM?


----------



## loh

hokatie said:


> Thank you, loh   ! What color is your TPM?



I got mine in basic black.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

hokatie said:


> I’m looking for an errand bag to carry during the pandemic. I‘ve finally found the one that I like most: The Evelyne tpm   . I visited the store this afternoon to pick up the bag and bought the hinged bracelet as well.
> 
> View attachment 4791896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791898


Fantastic errand bags, I love this style so much I’ve got 4


----------



## Chihuahuacoco

My new to next BE jypsiere , I bought the strap from another online boutique. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## hokatie

loh said:


> I got mine in basic black.


Yah, you can’t go wrong with black . I think my next one will be black or blue nuit.


----------



## hokatie

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Fantastic errand bags, I love this style so much I’ve got 4


It’s my first TPM bag and love it. I’m sure there are more coming soon


----------



## traumamama

LVinCali said:


> One of my H dream bags.  Big congrats!  Hermès greens are amazing.
> 
> May I ask which boutique and how long you waited?


Thank you!  It was a special podium order last fall by the Sales Manager at my boutique


----------



## traumamama

tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations on you dream color Birkin. Love those rodeos too!!! Enjoy !!


Thank you so much


----------



## MooMooVT

She finally arrived! I’m so excited to use this scarf ring and have it in my collection


----------



## Chrismin

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 4792395
> 
> She finally arrived! I’m so excited to use this scarf ring and have it in my collection


Please upload mod pics !


----------



## MooMooVT

Chrismin said:


> Please upload mod pics !


Will do later today!!


----------



## _queenbee

Finally visited my SA in store today and picked up this beauty! H D’ancre bracelet in white gold. It stacks perfectly with my love


----------



## ryukafroo

My new clic H bracelets.  Love them!


----------



## ilovepooches025

Hello all! Can finally share my first Constance!  C18 Craie Epsom with RGHW.


----------



## Pampelmuse

While having no store in the country since january (Sweden) I took the chance on my first day of vacation and went to the store in Düsseldorf, Germany. I often feel that the colors online aren’t telling the truth, which is why I was hesitant in buying ”Plumes en Fête”. Yesterday I found this lovely one in the store:


I do like these bright and summary colors.


----------



## missbagwathi

My first Hermes bag, the Lindy 30 in Etoupe GHW with the Rodeo PM in Rose Azalee. The SA brought it out to me in a brand new sealed box and I said yes as soon as I got my first glance. Not the Birkin 30 I wanted but it’s still a great addition to my collection. #itsmybirthday


----------



## Hermeaddict

Got orans for my bags. The gold I was able to get on H.com the other two from my awesome SA!


----------



## nymeria

missbagwathi said:


> My first Hermes bag, the Lindy 30 in Etoupe GHW with the Rodeo PM in Rose Azalee. The SA brought it out to me in a brand new sealed box and I said yes as soon as I got my first glance. Not the Birkin 30 I wanted but it’s still a great addition to my collection. #itsmybirthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793069


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Chrismin

_queenbee said:


> Finally visited my SA in store today and picked up this beauty! H D’ancre bracelet in white gold. It stacks perfectly with my love


Gorgeous !!


----------



## elle woods

missbagwathi said:


> My first Hermes bag, the Lindy 30 in Etoupe GHW with the Rodeo PM in Rose Azalee. The SA brought it out to me in a brand new sealed box and I said yes as soon as I got my first glance. Not the Birkin 30 I wanted but it’s still a great addition to my collection. #itsmybirthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793069


Happy birthday!!! Any birthday is good if one or more orange boxes is involved


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> While having no store in the country since january (Sweden) I took the chance on my first day of vacation and went to the store in Düsseldorf, Germany. I often feel that the colors online aren’t telling the truth, which is why I was hesitant in buying ”Plumes en Fête”. Yesterday I found this lovely one in the store:
> View attachment 4793057
> 
> I do like these bright and summary colors.


Congratulations, this CW IS IN MY wishlist. I hope my next appointment will see it in my store.
Hope to see you with mod shots in other thread soon,please


----------



## melsig

hokatie said:


> I’m looking for an errand bag to carry during the pandemic. I‘ve finally found the one that I like most: The Evelyne tpm   . I visited the store this afternoon to pick up the bag and bought the hinged bracelet as well.
> 
> View attachment 4791896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791898



Congrats!  I think the Evie TPM is a remarkably useful bag!  The color is beautiful, as well.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

My wonderful SA managed to nab me these before she went off on her maternity leave! Going to miss her so much


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Picked up some goodies yesterday.


----------



## pearlgrass

iamthecutest said:


> Picotin 22 - Barenia Faubourg/Fauve, and Calvi card holder, Chamkila goatskin/Bambou
> View attachment 4791917
> View attachment 4791917


Congrats on your H scores! Love the Picotin, beautiful neutral color with GHW   

Hopefully I will score one soon


----------



## hokatie

melsig said:


> Congrats!  I think the Evie TPM is a remarkably useful bag!  The color is beautiful, as well.


Thank you dear  ! I asked for the bag when I saw it on H.com. Then I was totally in love when my SA showed it to me in store


----------



## hokatie

_queenbee said:


> Finally visited my SA in store today and picked up this beauty! H D’ancre bracelet in white gold. It stacks perfectly with my love


Congrats! They’re both lovely  May I ask what size is yours? Thank you!


----------



## aerinha

Pinkfairyjade said:


> My wonderful SA managed to nab me these before she went off on her maternity leave! Going to miss her so much
> View attachment 4793426
> View attachment 4793427
> View attachment 4793428


That scarf is awesome!


----------



## Chrismin

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Picked up some goodies yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4793762
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793763


Loooovvve the tableware !


----------



## HESAF

So happy to get the Kelly watch in barenia, black rodeo and Kelly Danse II in swift!


----------



## discussionforh

got it yesterday


----------



## missbagwathi

Got these too. They gave me the white ones first so had to go back to get them in gold.


----------



## _queenbee

hokatie said:


> Congrats! They’re both lovely  May I ask what size is yours? Thank you!



Thank you! My love is in size 17 and I got the H d’ancre in size Standard. They stack perfectly without any overlapping


----------



## inaiinai

discussionforh said:


> got it yesterday
> View attachment 4794033


Too beautiful for words


----------



## BKC

View attachment 4794243

	

		
			
		

		
	
Calvi in black box leather


----------



## BKC




----------



## nymeria

BKC said:


> View attachment 4794252


That is truly breathtaking


----------



## serene

Have to.. stop.. buying..  couldn’t resist this mini evelyne


----------



## passion.du.jour

Congratulations on your new purchase! 


traumamama said:


> Sooooo excited to introduce my newest love, Miss Malachite B30 PHW Togo leather . Green is my favorite color and this green is my favorite H green.  I’m in love ❤❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791718
> View attachment 4791719
> View attachment 4791720


----------



## passion.du.jour

iamthecutest said:


> Picotin 22 - Barenia Faubourg/Fauve, and Calvi card holder, Chamkila goatskin/Bambou
> View attachment 4791917
> View attachment 4791917


Beautiful colors combination! Enjoy!


----------



## passion.du.jour

serene said:


> Have to.. stop.. buying..  couldn’t resist this mini evelyne
> 
> View attachment 4794475
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794486


Congrats on your new purchase! Love the gold hardware with this color combination!


----------



## _queenbee

BKC said:


> View attachment 4794252



This is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## traumamama

Got the last Animapolis scarf in the US in this colorway... I think it compliments my new Miss Malachite as well


----------



## am2022

gorgeous - what pink is this ? 


Gwapa30 said:


> View attachment 3940712
> 
> Very excited to share my new loves
> Waited for over a year to be offered these beauties. Each bag purchased different semesters[emoji4]


----------



## Ball

traumamama said:


> Got the last Animapolis scarf in the US in this colorway... I think it compliments my new Miss Malachite as well
> View attachment 4794836
> View attachment 4794837


Your new Malachite B is stunning!!  I want one in Malachite too but wasn't sure earlier if it's still in production.


----------



## shopafoodie

Got this New Constance to go 2 weeks ago. I love this color - (Citron) so much in ostrich. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## MayMay22

Got Rubis Rodeo and Exposition Universelle CW14 last weekend. Not a bad combo


----------



## traumamama

Ball said:


> Your new Malachite B is stunning!!  I want one in Malachite too but wasn't sure earlier if it's still in production.


Thank you so much!!  It was a podium order by the manager at my store last year - he knows it is my favorite green. I feel so lucky to have her!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

"For months you have been a bit quiet" said my SA.
She sure knows how to stir stuff up hahahahaha
New LE black Oran
B25 craie with rose gold hw
Matching craie pony!!! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## debykf

Israeli_Flava said:


> "For months you have been a bit quiet" said my SA.
> She sure knows how to stir stuff up hahahahaha
> New LE black Oran
> B25 craie with rose gold hw
> Matching craie pony!!! Xoxoxoxo
> 
> View attachment 4795215
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795216
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795217
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795218


----------



## MissSteph

So worth the wait.

C’est la Fete Ciel CW
Calvi in Rose Azalea bc why not


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

MissSteph said:


> So worth the wait.
> 
> C’est la Fete Ciel CW
> Calvi in Rose Azalea bc why not
> 
> View attachment 4795477


Do you mind if I ask where you brought your C'est la Fete because I heard from my SA in London that they are not available any more?
Thank you


----------



## MissSteph

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Do you mind if I ask where you brought your C'est la Fete because I heard from my SA in London that they are not available any more?
> Thank you


I’m in north CA, US.  It took my SA two months to order and track one for me.  I am not sure if the scarf is still available but I heard the first batch that went out months ago got some defect so they had to recall and resend.


----------



## ahbocat

Love it


----------



## Ball

traumamama said:


> Thank you so much!!  It was a podium order by the manager at my store last year - he knows it is my favorite green. I feel so lucky to have her!!


No wonder!  Maybe I will ask for it for next year if my SA cam help me on that


----------



## allure244

Ball said:


> No wonder!  Maybe I will ask for it for next year if my SA cam help me on that


Malachite has been around the past few months. I got a b25 malachite Togo ghw in mid March and my friend got a k28 malachite Epsom ghw at the end of May. I have also seen other malachite offers on social media recently. You should definitely ask ur SA for it soon if ur interested.


----------



## Joyceshing

Feeling better with her in these grey days (๑･̑◡･̑๑)


----------



## Ailes

Couple of firsts for me – first Picotin (rouge de coeur / gold) and first barenia bag with preloved Sac Manille II. Also got a Calvi verso (rouge piment / rouge de coeur).


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> While having no store in the country since january (Sweden) I took the chance on my first day of vacation and went to the store in Düsseldorf, Germany. I often feel that the colors online aren’t telling the truth, which is why I was hesitant in buying ”Plumes en Fête”. Yesterday I found this lovely one in the store:
> View attachment 4793057
> 
> I do like these bright and summary colors.


Congratulations for finding this delicious and feather light summerish scarf! And what a delight to have the opportunity to fly away!


----------



## FreddieMac

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Do you mind if I ask where you brought your C'est la Fete because I heard from my SA in London that they are not available any more?
> Thank you



I purchased his colourway in NBS just over a week ago.
I believe they are still trickling in (also viewed/declined the prune CW), but are likely all on a long pre-reserved list, so perhaps all remaining stock is likely spoken for?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My first Jige Elan clutch in Bleu Frida/Pink Mexico from h.com 

A month ago I got a Citizen Twill in Bleu Indigo Epsom for my best friend (didn't take pics)


----------



## hannahsophia

CrackBerryCream said:


> My first Jige Elan clutch in Bleu Frida/Pink Mexico from h.com
> 
> A month ago I got a Citizen Twill in Bleu Indigo Epsom for my best friend (didn't take pics)
> 
> View attachment 4796047


Beautiful! Would you mind showing the interior rose mexico?


----------



## loh

CrackBerryCream said:


> My first Jige Elan clutch in Bleu Frida/Pink Mexico from h.com
> 
> A month ago I got a Citizen Twill in Bleu Indigo Epsom for my best friend (didn't take pics)
> 
> View attachment 4796047




Such a beautiful color!  Congrats!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you both!

I attached some pics this time with the interior, still taken in daylight. My partner who is actually at home and had to take pics for me said the pink is super bright (I'm overseas on a long trip to solve family matters). No comparison of the interior as I don't really have any pink H items (yet  )



hannahsophia said:


> Beautiful! Would you mind showing the interior rose mexico?





loh said:


> Such a beautiful color!  Congrats!


----------



## Chrismin

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> I attached some pics this time with the interior, still taken in daylight. My partner who is actually at home and had to take pics for me said the pink is super bright (I'm overseas on a long trip to solve family matters). No comparison of the interior as I don't really have any pink H items (yet  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796171
> View attachment 4796172
> View attachment 4796173


wow! love the combo!!


----------



## marzipanchen

Wow! I love your collection of blue H items and the new Jige is spectacular. Bet you can't wait to see it for yourself upon your return!
Take care and travel safely 



CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> I attached some pics this time with the interior, still taken in daylight. My partner who is actually at home and had to take pics for me said the pink is super bright (I'm overseas on a long trip to solve family matters). No comparison of the interior as I don't really have any pink H items (yet  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796171
> View attachment 4796172
> View attachment 4796173


----------



## Israeli_Flava

serene said:


> Have to.. stop.. buying..  couldn’t resist this mini evelyne
> 
> View attachment 4794475
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794486


Etoupe with GHW is sooooo striking!!!


----------



## LVinCali

Normally I only spend on my bag and SLG obsession, but am loving the H home items.  Now I can enjoy seeing my Hermès tray (and Dom memories- bubbles being another vice) at my desk and every single morning when I have my coffee and read tPF in my freezing apartment.

Apologies for the sideways pics...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LVinCali said:


> Normally I only spend on my bag and SLG obsession, but am loving the H home items.  Now I can enjoy seeing my Hermès tray (and Dom memories- bubbles being another vice) at my desk and every single morning when I have my coffee and read tPF in my freezing apartment.
> 
> Apologies for the sideways pics...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796220
> View attachment 4796221
> View attachment 4796222


Lovely!!! My fav H design is Cheval d'Orient!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you!    One more reason to come back home. But I also can't wait to see your breathtaking purchase in person 



Chrismin said:


> wow! love the combo!!





marzipanchen said:


> Wow! I love your collection of blue H items and the new Jige is spectacular. Bet you can't wait to see it for yourself upon your return!
> Take care and travel safely


----------



## boomer1234

I got these beauties from my lovely SA!! Rose azalee rodeo PM and rouge de coeur Evelyn TPM ❤️


----------



## acrowcounted

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> I attached some pics this time with the interior, still taken in daylight. My partner who is actually at home and had to take pics for me said the pink is super bright (I'm overseas on a long trip to solve family matters). No comparison of the interior as I don't really have any pink H items (yet  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796171
> View attachment 4796172
> View attachment 4796173


Love your new jige! I hope they make other verso pieces in this combo (calvi, Bastia, Bearn etc)


----------



## foonyy

Kelly 25  toupe w/brush ghw


----------



## estallal

Anyone know the price of Kelly ado in the US?


----------



## MissSteph

estallal said:


> Anyone know the price of Kelly ado in the US?







__





						2020 Hermès Bag Prices - No Chatting PLEASE!
					

KELLY 25 Kelly: 1/9 Togo Retourné 6800€ 1/19 Togo Retourné $14,305 AUD 1/22 Epsom Sellier £7500 1/11 Chèvre Sellier $11,100 USD 1/29 Ostrich Sellier 16,000€ 3/4 Sombrero Sellier $11,300 USD 3/10 Togo Retourné £6800 3/13 Tadelakt Sellier €8400 3/18 Epsom Sellier $84,500 HKD 4/2 Togo Retourné...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Here's the tracker on 2020 price.


----------



## BagsofOC

Just purchased an Orange Charm in Rose Mexico online...lets see if i get it delivered or will it get cancelled. This is available on the USA website


----------



## Hermeaddict

nsolanki said:


> Just purchased an Orange Charm in Rose Mexico online...lets see if i get it delivered or will it get cancelled. This is available on the USA website



Me too! Keeping my fingers crossed for us both!!!


----------



## _queenbee

I initially saw this cutie online in a different colorway so I was very happy to find it in store in this colorway! Absolutely love the pop of pink of Rose Azalee


----------



## Chrismin

Roxanne mule-Little sparkle never hurts !


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4796779
> 
> Roxanne mule-Little sparkle never hurts !



OMG, I love those!!  Cute, fun, beautiful, everything!  Enjoy wearing them everywhere!


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> OMG, I love those!!  Cute, fun, beautiful, everything!  Enjoy wearing them everywhere!


Thank you !!


----------



## nymeria

_queenbee said:


> I initially saw this cutie online in a different colorway so I was very happy to find it in store in this colorway! Absolutely love the pop of pink of Rose Azalee
> 
> View attachment 4796765


I love these petit chevaux card holders. This is a beauty


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4796779
> 
> Roxanne mule-Little sparkle never hurts !


 So cuteeee, I love sparkles


----------



## Lejic

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> I attached some pics this time with the interior, still taken in daylight. My partner who is actually at home and had to take pics for me said the pink is super bright (I'm overseas on a long trip to solve family matters). No comparison of the interior as I don't really have any pink H items (yet  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796171
> View attachment 4796172
> View attachment 4796173


Love love love the blues and greens, as well as the lovely pop of pink you’ve got. Great choices, all of them!


----------



## Joyceshing

(๑･̑◡･̑๑)


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> So cuteeee, I love sparkles


Me too! Am a sucker for sparkles !


----------



## Joyceshing

Joyceshing said:


> Thanks for letting me share here (๑･̑◡･̑๑)
> Let’s fight for it! Stay safe and healthy (๑╹ω╹๑ )


----------



## Bagaholic222

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4796779
> 
> Roxanne mule-Little sparkle never hurts !


These are so cute on...the website needs more modelling photos!


----------



## Ball

allure244 said:


> Malachite has been around the past few months. I got a b25 malachite Togo ghw in mid March and my friend got a k28 malachite Epsom ghw at the end of May. I have also seen other malachite offers on social media recently. You should definitely ask ur SA for it soon if ur interested.


I will definitely do that.  Thank you!!  Your B25 Malachite Togo ghw is my dream B25 color/leather/hardware combo


----------



## aisham

nsolanki said:


> Just purchased an Orange Charm in Rose Mexico online...lets see if i get it delivered or will it get cancelled. This is available on the USA website


 Thanks for the heads up ! just bought one too after your post   lets hope all our orders get delivered .


----------



## Hermeaddict

Hermeaddict said:


> Me too! Keeping my fingers crossed for us both!!!


Received shipping confirmation this morning!!!


----------



## BagsofOC

aisham said:


> Thanks for the heads up ! just bought one too after your post   lets hope all our orders get delivered .


Welcome, that’s what we’re all here for to help one another


----------



## Newbie2016

Evelyne Sunset Cuff in Bleu Égée...


----------



## Hermes Zen

aisham said:


> Thanks for the heads up ! just bought one too after your post   lets hope all our orders get delivered .


Me too!  Thank you!  I got a shipping notice this morning!! Can't believe it! My online items are most often cancelled. Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> "For months you have been a bit quiet" said my SA.
> She sure knows how to stir stuff up hahahahaha
> New LE black Oran
> B25 craie with rose gold hw
> Matching craie pony!!! Xoxoxoxo
> 
> View attachment 4795215
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795216
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795217
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795218


WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!  Congrats!!!  score, Score & SCORE!!!!!!!  This B is the perfect summer addition to your amazing collections!  YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soccerzfan

Got my rose Mexico bag charm in the mail today! And a couple of pics to compare it to rose pourpre and magnolia.


----------



## BagsofOC

soccerzfan said:


> Got my rose Mexico bag charm in the mail today! And a couple of pics to compare it to rose pourpre and magnolia.
> 
> View attachment 4797775
> View attachment 4797777
> View attachment 4797776


Wow its beautiful, still awaiting to see if mine gets processed.


----------



## serene

soccerzfan said:


> Got my rose Mexico bag charm in the mail today! And a couple of pics to compare it to rose pourpre and magnolia.



This colour is really nice! didn't really care for the orange version but this one I would buy


----------



## periogirl28

My recent purchases are Passifolia porcelain, Attelage cutlery and 3 H lipsticks. None of the bags offers have tempted me and I think homewares helps me ”shelter in place“ with some extra enjoyment for mealtimes. I will likely not purchase bags or RTW until I get to travel to Paris or London.


----------



## hokatie

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4796779
> 
> Roxanne mule-Little sparkle never hurts !


So sparkles ! May I ask are they comfy for walking?


----------



## Chrismin

hokatie said:


> So sparkles ! May I ask are they comfy for walking?


they are comfy enough--but to be honest,  i dont plan doing a ton of serious walking w these !


----------



## voguekelly711

Didn’t take a proper photo of unboxing or anything at home... just was too excited to use her! So happy I found this 2017 BBK28! Late birthday present to myself  I can’t stop staring!!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

chrisjason94 said:


> Didn’t take a proper photo of unboxing or anything at home... just was too excited to use her! So happy I found this 2017 BBK28! Late birthday present to myself  I can’t stop staring!!
> 
> View attachment 4798438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798461


Amazing. Very classy and beautiful bag! I loved your Rodeo, so cute and it mtaches the bag so well. My Rodeo will arrive today, can't wait!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

My new pre-loved Herbag from 2015! I am simply in love with it. This color is stunning and it is in such a great shape!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Jolly Wolf said:


> Amazing. Very classy and beautiful bag! I loved your Rodeo, so cute and it mtaches the bag so well. My Rodeo will arrive today, can't wait!


Here it is, I am so happy, so in love with both my new purchases!!!


----------



## nymeria

chrisjason94 said:


> Didn’t take a proper photo of unboxing or anything at home... just was too excited to use her! So happy I found this 2017 BBK28! Late birthday present to myself  I can’t stop staring!!
> 
> View attachment 4798438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798461


WOW!!  What a chic and classy bag- she looks brand new. What a wonderful birthday present!


----------



## voguekelly711

Jolly Wolf said:


> Amazing. Very classy and beautiful bag! I loved your Rodeo, so cute and it mtaches the bag so well. My Rodeo will arrive today, can't wait!





nymeria said:


> WOW!!  What a chic and classy bag- she looks brand new. What a wonderful birthday present!



Thanks, everyone!!! My heart is singing enough for an entire choir!!!


----------



## hokatie

Chrismin said:


> they are comfy enough--but to be honest,  i dont plan doing a ton of serious walking w these !


I think they’re good enough just to walk around the house during the SIP


----------



## Blushingnude

New cdc aluminum cuff  finally something that fits my small wrist


----------



## Chrismin

Whatever it takes to elevate the mood !!





hokatie said:


> I think they’re good enough just to walk around the house during the SIP


----------



## FashionHuntress

My new baby!!! I got her today as a surprise from my SA. Kelly 28 Rouge Casaque


----------



## hokatie

chrisjason94 said:


> Didn’t take a proper photo of unboxing or anything at home... just was too excited to use her! So happy I found this 2017 BBK28! Late birthday present to myself  I can’t stop staring!!
> 
> View attachment 4798438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798461


Wow...so stunning  . Congrats and happy belated birthday to you!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Stuck at home, thought I would get a new set of hand and bath towels. So soft. Love them!!


----------



## inverved

Nothing exciting, just a 100mL bottle of Un Jardin sur la Lagune.

Although, my SA is ordering something from Paris for me, which was sweet of her.


----------



## nymeria

Long week at work. so I'm behind a bit. Went in last Sunday to get an impressively elusive bag strap that my SA (yes, undeniably the nicest, funniest and best in the entire world) has been chasing for me for over 6 months. And lo and behold, look what was also waiting for me ( in addition to the pure white cashmere losange that every girl MUST have on a 92 degree day!)-a Kelly32 BF!  The perfect casual chic slouch- I'm in love and still can't keep from staring at her . The strap clinched the deal, as it goes with her as well as the bag she had been chosen for. A true and heartfelt thank you to my SA and SM, both of whom are totally amazing.


----------



## CMilly

nymeria said:


> Long week at work. so I'm behind a bit. Went in last Sunday to get an impressively elusive bag strap that my SA (yes, undeniably the nicest, funniest and best in the entire world) has been chasing for me for over 6 months. And lo and behold, look what was also waiting for me ( in addition to the pure white cashmere losange that every girl MUST have on a 92 degree day!)-a Kelly32 BF!  The perfect casual chic slouch- I'm in love and still can't keep from staring at her . The strap clinched the deal, as it goes with her as well as the bag she had been chosen for. A true and heartfelt thank you to my SA and SM, both of whom are totally amazing.
> View attachment 4799611


Stunning. I love it. May I ask the name of the bag strap?


----------



## romily

nymeria said:


> Long week at work. so I'm behind a bit. Went in last Sunday to get an impressively elusive bag strap that my SA (yes, undeniably the nicest, funniest and best in the entire world) has been chasing for me for over 6 months. And lo and behold, look what was also waiting for me ( in addition to the pure white cashmere losange that every girl MUST have on a 92 degree day!)-a Kelly32 BF!  The perfect casual chic slouch- I'm in love and still can't keep from staring at her . The strap clinched the deal, as it goes with her as well as the bag she had been chosen for. A true and heartfelt thank you to my SA and SM, both of whom are totally amazing.
> View attachment 4799611



Wowser!!! What fabulous purchases... between the BF Kelly, the Harnachement strap and the Peau Porc Bastia/Calvi set....you have scored some beautiful items! Congratulations!!!

Is the strap a 90 (long shoulder) or 105 (crossbody)?


----------



## Shan9jtsy

Clic 16 noir Epsom and rghw, with her noir boxcalf calvi sidekick.


----------



## nymeria

CMilly said:


> Stunning. I love it. May I ask the name of the bag strap?





romily said:


> Wowser!!! What fabulous purchases... between the BF Kelly, the Harnachement strap and the Peau Porc Bastia/Calvi set....you have scored some beautiful items! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Is the strap a 90 (long shoulder) or 105 (crossbody)?


Thank you ( I really am thrilled- and now saving for the next adventure!)
The strap is the Harnachement 35mm " Measures 33.5" long and 1.4" wide | 33.5" long for a long shoulder-carry", which is the 85cm. I am short (5'3"?) so it works as a cross body as well. Finding it in the barenia/swift was a trip, and the other colors it comes in lovely as well.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!  Congrats!!!  score, Score & SCORE!!!!!!!  This B is the perfect summer addition to your amazing collections!  YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks H!!! I couldn't even believe it when I saw the text!!! Couldn't have been more perfect!!! The togo takes the edge off of the light color and the RGHW sent me to the moon     xo


----------



## A bottle of Red

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 4792395
> 
> She finally arrived! I’m so excited to use this scarf ring and have it in my collection


Can I just say how adorable the box is?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

FashionHuntress said:


> My new baby!!! I got her today as a surprise from my SA. Kelly 28 Rouge Casaque
> 
> View attachment 4798810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798811


The prettiest red ever just for you!!!! Congrats dear she's a stunner just like her mama xoxoxo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chrisjason94 said:


> Didn’t take a proper photo of unboxing or anything at home... just was too excited to use her! So happy I found this 2017 BBK28! Late birthday present to myself  I can’t stop staring!!
> 
> View attachment 4798438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798461


Just exquisite!!!!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

chrisjason94 said:


> Didn’t take a proper photo of unboxing or anything at home... just was too excited to use her! So happy I found this 2017 BBK28! Late birthday present to myself  I can’t stop staring!!
> 
> View attachment 4798438
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798461



Perfection - you must be thrilled


----------



## Susie Tunes

nymeria said:


> Long week at work. so I'm behind a bit. Went in last Sunday to get an impressively elusive bag strap that my SA (yes, undeniably the nicest, funniest and best in the entire world) has been chasing for me for over 6 months. And lo and behold, look what was also waiting for me ( in addition to the pure white cashmere losange that every girl MUST have on a 92 degree day!)-a Kelly32 BF!  The perfect casual chic slouch- I'm in love and still can't keep from staring at her . The strap clinched the deal, as it goes with her as well as the bag she had been chosen for. A true and heartfelt thank you to my SA and SM, both of whom are totally amazing.
> View attachment 4799611



The ultimate in casual chic - congratulations


----------



## FashionHuntress

Israeli_Flava said:


> The prettiest red ever just for you!!!! Congrats dear she's a stunner just like her mama xoxoxo


Thanks love!!!  Is it bad I’m already planning my next?  SA said wait a month and then request my 2nd bag for the year. I’m thinking pink Birkin GHW. Fantasy color is bubblegum.


----------



## shopafoodie

my latest bag offer- love this beautiful croc cactus Kelly 25 ! I brought my very fonce mini Constance to pick up this beautiful k25!


----------



## adb

H ring, fuschia oran, black sneakers


----------



## Hermes Zen

Received my oran nano charm from my wonderful sa! Already on my b. It's soooo cute!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Zen said:


> Received my oran nano charm from my wonderful sa! Already on my b. It's soooo cute!!
> 
> View attachment 4800724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800726


I love the tone on tone charm! Super cute!


----------



## loh

Hermes Zen said:


> Received my oran nano charm from my wonderful sa! Already on my b. It's soooo cute!!
> 
> View attachment 4800724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800726



What a cute charm and it goes so well with your B. 

I love the twilly too.  May I ask which one it is?


----------



## hopiko

FashionHuntress said:


> My new baby!!! I got her today as a surprise from my SA. Kelly 28 Rouge Casaque
> 
> View attachment 4798810
> 
> 
> View attachment 4798811


Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## ktarkiai

Herbag Zip 31 in écru/beige, bought from h.com. Impressed with the fast shipping (managed to order on Friday evening).


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Rose Mexico rodeo


----------



## Hermes Zen

Israeli_Flava said:


> I love the tone on tone charm! Super cute!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Hermes Zen

loh said:


> What a cute charm and it goes so well with your B.
> 
> I love the twilly too.  May I ask which one it is?


It's Washington's Carriage.


----------



## blueluna

Shan9jtsy said:


> Clic 16 noir Epsom and rghw, with her noir boxcalf calvi sidekick.
> 
> View attachment 4799706


Hi dear, they look gorgeous! May I know if it fits a large phone? I checked the dimension and it's 0.5cm larger than my phone horizontally but just wanted to make sure. Also, how has your experience in using the Clic 16? Many thanks!


----------



## hoot

adb said:


> H ring, fuschia oran, black sneakers
> View attachment 4800643
> View attachment 4800644
> View attachment 4800645


Do the sneakers fit tts? And do you know if they come in whole and half sizes? I love them!


----------



## sf_newyorker

nymeria said:


> Long week at work. so I'm behind a bit. Went in last Sunday to get an impressively elusive bag strap that my SA (yes, undeniably the nicest, funniest and best in the entire world) has been chasing for me for over 6 months. And lo and behold, look what was also waiting for me ( in addition to the pure white cashmere losange that every girl MUST have on a 92 degree day!)-a Kelly32 BF!  The perfect casual chic slouch- I'm in love and still can't keep from staring at her . The strap clinched the deal, as it goes with her as well as the bag she had been chosen for. A true and heartfelt thank you to my SA and SM, both of whom are totally amazing.
> View attachment 4799611


Love it and many congrats! You’ve been waiting for that K in BF. And you do have one of the best SAs at the boutique.


----------



## TeeCee77

Things have escalated. My SA called today with this little surprise. Who can say no to anemone!? I never even thought I wanted a constance, but this is going to be a perfect bag for me


----------



## adb

hoot said:


> Do the sneakers fit tts? And do you know if they come in whole and half sizes? I love them!


Hi, i am typically 36 but got 36.5 due to availability issues but it fits well since it has a bit pointy toe if it makes sense (?). I wore very thin socks when i tried it, there is a little extra room but just fine. It is very comfy and light, feels like I wasn’t wearing anything, and hugs my feet just enough. I like its sleekness too.. it looks very sexy with my tight jeans that day so i was sold right away. hope this helps and you get your size. Good luck!


----------



## Shan9jtsy

blueluna said:


> Hi dear, they look gorgeous! May I know if it fits a large phone? I checked the dimension and it's 0.5cm larger than my phone horizontally but just wanted to make sure. Also, how has your experience in using the Clic 16? Many thanks!



My phone is also 15.5 cm long and it just fits without the case, I can slide my phone in and out the wallet so it is all good. The middle compartment is actually quite spacious, I can fit a calvi or lip balm in beside my phone. 

I have other WOCs from Ferragamo and Clic 16 is significantly lighter, and since the chain is leather it won't slide off from my shoulder compares to the metal chain. Go try it on at a boutique!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4801309
> View attachment 4801310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Mexico rodeo


Why why whyyyyyyyyy must I  always want more???


----------



## blueluna

Shan9jtsy said:


> My phone is also 15.5 cm long and it just fits without the case, I can slide my phone in and out the wallet so it is all good. The middle compartment is actually quite spacious, I can fit a calvi or lip balm in beside my phone.
> 
> I have other WOCs from Ferragamo and Clic 16 is significantly lighter, and since the chain is leather it won't slide off from my shoulder compares to the metal chain. Go try it on at a boutique!


Thank you so much! Will visit the boutique this weekend


----------



## hoot

adb said:


> Hi, i am typically 36 but got 36.5 due to availability issues but it fits well since it has a bit pointy toe if it makes sense (?). I wore very thin socks when i tried it, there is a little extra room but just fine. It is very comfy and light, feels like I wasn’t wearing anything, and hugs my feet just enough. I like its sleekness too.. it looks very sexy with my tight jeans that day so i was sold right away. hope this helps and you get your size. Good luck!


Helps a ton! Thank you! Enjoy your new sneakers! I love how H added the “brides de gala” wording on top. The online photos of them do not have it.


----------



## LVinCali

Today’s haul- B30 and Evelyne TPM


----------



## zarehm

I got all these for my birthday.. some gifts from family/friends and some I got for myself. My watch came with a Hermes Black sports band and leather band because it was a special black edition but because I really wanted an orange band, I bought a regular orange band from apple. The Antigua espadrille is my first pair of shoes from Hermes and they are perfect!! I have worn them almost everyday.


----------



## Hikitten

I picked up these Paris loafers last week in this beautiful color. Originally I wanted the mules but wasn’t interested in any of the colors available. So glad I waited and these came in. They’re so buttery soft.


----------



## gracie05

Recent purchases


----------



## nymeria

zarehm said:


> I got all these for my birthday.. some gifts from family/friends and some I got for myself. My watch came with a Hermes Black sports band and leather band because it was a special black edition but because I really wanted an orange band, I bought a regular orange band from apple. The Antigua espadrille is my first pair of shoes from Hermes and they are perfect!! I have worn them almost everyday.
> 
> View attachment 4802475


Happy birthday!! What lovely presents ( and what a great way to celebrate!). Enjoy them all for many years to come


----------



## ZuriCoquette

Étoupe TPM. Bought today for early Autumn


----------



## Sofiko

ZuriCoquette said:


> Étoupe TPM. Bought today for early Autumn
> 
> View attachment 4803222


Love this combo with navy


----------



## jayjay77

Ulysse MM in Rose Mexico and carmencita in bougainvillier ....plus prior purchase of Bastia rose lipstick ... brightening up my WFH


----------



## bagnut1

Jungle Love Love twilly and Anemone Calvi as new mates for my new-to-me Bambou SO Kelly....


----------



## ce_1992

bagnut1 said:


> Jungle Love Love twilly and Anemone Calvi as new mates for my new-to-me Bambou SO Kelly....
> 
> View attachment 4803477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803483




LOVE the Twilly on your So Kelly. Gorgeous combination!!


----------



## serene

Got my Rouge Herbag 31 but will be returning it  it’s so difficult to close and I feel that in my use the leather on the top and strap will be scratched so badly that I will be afraid to use her then any further. Well now I know. All leather bags for me from now on but this is a beautiful bag anyhow! Will be a shame but better to return and let someone else buy and use it more than I would.


----------



## nymeria

serene said:


> Got my Rouge Herbag 31 but will be returning it  it’s so difficult to close and I feel that in my use the leather on the top and strap will be scratched so badly that I will be afraid to use her then any further. Well now I know. All leather bags for me from now on but this is a beautiful bag anyhow! Will be a shame but better to return and let someone else buy and use it more than I would.
> 
> View attachment 4804069


So sorry-I know JUST how you feel!   I had one ( and loved it- its the perfect travel bag!), but it is SO difficult to get in and out of, it just wasn't worth it. Decided to sell it while it was still in great shape.I'm still tempted when I see them but ( hope) I know better.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LVinCali said:


> Today’s haul- B30 and Evelyne TPM
> View attachment 4802465


Eeeeeks love the Bambou B!!!! Well both are fantastic but the green just POPS!


----------



## LVinCali

Israeli_Flava said:


> Eeeeeks love the Bambou B!!!! Well both are fantastic but the green just POPS!



Aw, thanks!  It was so bright it was shocking to me at first when the SA opened the box (my other B is a vert anglais, so two very different greens!), but since I wear all black and grey, I could use a pop of color.  It is cheerful, no doubt.


----------



## missbagwathi

serene said:


> Got my Rouge Herbag 31 but will be returning it  it’s so difficult to close and I feel that in my use the leather on the top and strap will be scratched so badly that I will be afraid to use her then any further. Well now I know. All leather bags for me from now on but this is a beautiful bag anyhow! Will be a shame but better to return and let someone else buy and use it more than I would.
> 
> View attachment 4804069



I love this bag! Have to find out if my local H store can get me one.


----------



## dl787

My first scarf of the season. Le Legende Du Cheval in CW21. Love the pastel pink hem, the combination of soft and bolder colors and the incredible design. Posted more pics in the Winter 2020 scarf thread.


----------



## nyctt

My newest additions to my collection.  Bolide 27 in Pink Confetti and Picotin 22 in Bleu Pale.


----------



## dl787

nyctt said:


> My newest additions to my collection.  Bolide 27 in Pink Confetti and Picotin 22 in Bleu Pale.
> 
> View attachment 4804513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804515


They are both beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## TC1

DDCHA said:


> SO Black PM rodeo charm and Gold 32mm H Striated belt with black/togo leather strap. Just curious, does anyone know if these new belt straps come out further than older ones?  It's been awhile since I purchased a new 32 mm belt so maybe this is not even a "new" thing!
> 
> View attachment 4783677


I didn't see a reply to you. The newer styles of Women's belts come longer....if you order from the Men's, they're still the shorter style.


----------



## pkwc2

My first H watch- 21mm Heure H watch with barenia strap. Looks great on than on the table. But I didn't want to take a pic of my hairy hands 

Threads seem frizzy already somehow


----------



## VertColSwift

My new evelyne in deep blue Taurillon Maurice


----------



## tlamdang08

A few treats for me to enjoy daily.
Thank you @momoc , I like the shoes hopefully I can keep it white for a long time


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> A few treats for me to enjoy daily.
> Thank you @momoc , I like the shoes hopefully I can keep it white for a long time
> 
> View attachment 4805072



YaaayyySo happy you like the shoes!!

And those H deco tableware look great!! Will we see some in action pics soon in the sheltering with H thread?


----------



## tlamdang08

momoc said:


> YaaayyySo happy you like the shoes!!
> 
> And those H deco tableware look great!! Will we see some in action pics soon in the sheltering with H thread?


I really love the shoes, I have to run up half a size. Thank you
I will set up a table for H deco tomorrow but I have to ask my daughter to bake some deserts and Ask my son to cook my favorite noodles  .


----------



## Phiona88

nyctt said:


> My newest additions to my collection.  Bolide 27 in Pink Confetti and Picotin 22 in Bleu Pale.
> 
> View attachment 4804513
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804515



Love them both, but the Confetti Bolide is TDF!


----------



## Marmotte

Clic H Zèbres de Tanzanie
Soo cute


----------



## Chanelandco

My SA is amazing...
Kc gold swift GHW
Rodeo pm in rose mexico
Voiture à transformation moussie 70 cm


----------



## Bentley143

OMG! I am still in shock and disbelief!!! My amazing sales associate called today with a big surprise. I wanted this exact bag for 18 months now. A kelly 25 epsom in lime with ghw!!!!! I was offered lime in a kelly 28 Sellier with phw and year ago and I passed and I was also offered it 6 months ago in a kelly 25 Swift with phw and I passed. I am so happy.. I didn’t expect to have this beautiful color in my collection.


----------



## prosciutto_di_parma

pkwc2 said:


> My first H watch- 21mm Heure H watch with barenia strap. Looks great on than on the table. But I didn't want to take a pic of my hairy hands
> 
> Threads seem frizzy already somehow
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804911


Lovely!

I have a number of different straps for my heure h, and only one strap has gotten frizzy (that's the one I wear most frequently). The others arrived pristine and have held up well with moderate use.


----------



## pkwc2

prosciutto_di_parma said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I have a number of different straps for my heure h, and only one strap has gotten frizzy (that's the one I wear most frequently). The others arrived pristine and have held up well with moderate use.


Thank you! I'm already dreaming about getting other straps. Will DM you for inspo!


----------



## mcpro

Bentley143 said:


> OMG! I am still in shock and disbelief!!! My amazing sales associate called today with a big surprise. I wanted this exact bag for 18 months now. A kelly 25 epsom in lime with ghw!!!!! I was offered lime in a kelly 28 Sellier with phw and year ago and I passed and I was also offered it 6 months ago in a kelly 25 Swift with phw and I passed. I am so happy.. I didn’t expect to have this beautiful color in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4805888
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805889
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805890
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805891
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805892


omg !!! this is no 1 on my wishlist!! congratulations!!!!


----------



## Ball

nymeria said:


> So sorry-I know JUST how you feel!   I had one ( and loved it- its the perfect travel bag!), but it is SO difficult to get in and out of, it just wasn't worth it. Decided to sell it while it was still in great shape.I'm still tempted when I see them but ( hope) I know better.....


I sold mine too for the same reason.  The bag looks good with a casual vibe but too difficult to get in and out without scratching the leather top!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Hkittens

I didnt think i’ll get this at all. Been wanting this rodeo since last year! Thank you my dear SA for today’s surprise! Bought this via phone.. cant wait to take this home!


----------



## oranGetRee

Had a wonderful shopping experience with my gf at Hermes today. It was my first trip to Hermes. The SA was wonderful, very knowledgeable and helpful.

We bought an enamel bracelet each, the bracelets are so pretty! This starts my Hermes journey and hopefully more goodies in the near future. My wallet is definitely not pleased though.


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> I really love the shoes, I have to run up half a size. Thank you
> I will set up a table for H deco tomorrow but I have to ask my daughter to bake some deserts and Ask my son to cook my favorite noodles  .


Love the goodies
Can’t wait to see them in action


----------



## Chrismin

Halzan 31 clemence PHW jaune ambre for my mom! Think she will love it and it seems super functional for her !!loving the color !


----------



## Chrismin

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4806576
> 
> Halzan 31 clemence PHW jaune ambre for my mom! Think she will love it and it seems super functional for her !!loving the color !





Picotin is for me - 18 clemence vert cypress w phw— can’t decide whether i love or not 
Frankly I was good with it until I saw the jaune amber Halzan and now I’m thinking whether I should return and pursue a brighter color which probably suits the bag style or do I just keep this as it’s probably more practical 
Thoughts ? Sorry if some of you are seeing this again - posted on ode to picotin thread too !


----------



## Chrismin

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4806579
> 
> Picotin is for me - 18 clemence vert cypress w phw— can’t decide whether i love or not
> Frankly I was good with it until I saw the jaune amber Halzan and now I’m thinking whether I should return and pursue a brighter color which probably suits the bag style or do I just keep this as it’s probably more practical
> Thoughts ? Sorry if some of you are seeing this again - posted on ode to picotin thread too !


also I apologize for all my photos from my bathroom - I have 3 boys 9,6,4 and get no privacy EVER !


----------



## tlamdang08

Chrismin said:


> also I apologize for all my photos from my bathroom - I have 3 boys 9,6,4 and get no privacy EVER !


Wow three boys are handfuls, I will stick with dark color for now.


----------



## Chrismin

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow three boys are handfuls, I will stick with dark color for now.


Thanks for your reply!!!


----------



## serene

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4806579
> 
> Picotin is for me - 18 clemence vert cypress w phw— can’t decide whether i love or not
> Frankly I was good with it until I saw the jaune amber Halzan and now I’m thinking whether I should return and pursue a brighter color which probably suits the bag style or do I just keep this as it’s probably more practical
> Thoughts ? Sorry if some of you are seeing this again - posted on ode to picotin thread too !


I think it looks fab! But if you don’t feel like having it might be best to return. Although if you use it now and sell it once you have the one you are really after I bet you can sell it for the same price you paid


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4806579
> 
> Picotin is for me - 18 clemence vert cypress w phw— can’t decide whether i love or not
> Frankly I was good with it until I saw the jaune amber Halzan and now I’m thinking whether I should return and pursue a brighter color which probably suits the bag style or do I just keep this as it’s probably more practical
> Thoughts ? Sorry if some of you are seeing this again - posted on ode to picotin thread too !





serene said:


> I think it looks fab! But if you don’t feel like having it might be best to return. Although if you use it now and sell it once you have the one you are really after I bet you can sell it for the same price you paid



I think it looks great too and it is such a practical bag.  I think you should keep it, at least for now, and pursue other colors later.   And like @serene posted, if you feel like letting it go at some point you'll at least have gotten some use of it for a while and still be no worse for the wear.


----------



## Chrismin

serene said:


> I think it looks fab! But if you don’t feel like having it might be best to return. Although if you use it now and sell it once you have the one you are really after I bet you can sell it for the same price you paid


Thanks for the words of wisdom!


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> I think it looks great too and it is such a practical bag.  I think you should keep it, at least for now, and pursue other colors later.   And like @serene posted, if you feel like letting it go at some point you'll at least have gotten some use of it for a while and still be no worse for the wear.


Ok... you have convinced me ... thank you !


----------



## Sofiko

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4806579
> 
> Picotin is for me - 18 clemence vert cypress w phw— can’t decide whether i love or not
> Frankly I was good with it until I saw the jaune amber Halzan and now I’m thinking whether I should return and pursue a brighter color which probably suits the bag style or do I just keep this as it’s probably more practical
> Thoughts ? Sorry if some of you are seeing this again - posted on ode to picotin thread too !


I think it’s a perfect bag for all year around. And practical


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4801309
> View attachment 4801310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Mexico rodeo


I need this in my life. Do u know if it is close to color rose shocking or tyrien?


----------



## Chrismin

Sofiko said:


> I think it’s a perfect bag for all year around. And practical


True — the least I can do is be practical during this time !!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4806576
> 
> Halzan 31 clemence PHW jaune ambre for my mom! Think she will love it and it seems super functional for her !!loving the color !


Love, love, love this color!


----------



## nymeria

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4806579
> 
> Picotin is for me - 18 clemence vert cypress w phw— can’t decide whether i love or not
> Frankly I was good with it until I saw the jaune amber Halzan and now I’m thinking whether I should return and pursue a brighter color which probably suits the bag style or do I just keep this as it’s probably more practical
> Thoughts ? Sorry if some of you are seeing this again - posted on ode to picotin thread too !


I know I voted already, but I LOVE this color!!


----------



## kosin30

My first B! Black togo 35 with ROSE GOLD HW!


----------



## Iceskater88

Congrats! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Purchased a zigzag 105 bag strap that my sa found for me! Love it !


----------



## tlamdang08

kosin30 said:


> My first B! Black togo 35 with ROSE GOLD HW!
> 
> View attachment 4807045


Congratulations!!!! Enjoy your first then second and many more to come


----------



## kosin30

tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations!!!! Enjoy your first then second and many more to come


I love how you know that there’s gonna be a second one already!!! Lol!


----------



## tlamdang08

kosin30 said:


> I love how you know that there’s gonna be a second one already!!! Lol!


----------



## gordonthegreat

kosin30 said:


> My first B! Black togo 35 with ROSE GOLD HW!
> 
> View attachment 4807045


Beautiful bag!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chrismin

kosin30 said:


> I love how you know that there’s gonna be a second one already!!! Lol!


Seriously there is something so addicting about the H!! I get one item and already I’m like what’s the next purchase ...


----------



## nymeria

Hermes Zen said:


> Purchased a zigzag 105 bag strap that my sa found for me! Love it !
> 
> View attachment 4807118
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807119


This is a great combo. Really like the strap- Is your K a 25 or 28?


----------



## Hermes Zen

nymeria said:


> This is a great combo. Really like the strap- Is your K a 25 or 28?


Thank you so much! It's a 25.


----------



## olibelli

Went to pick up the Addict sneakers and a new rodeo and twilly for my Mini K!


----------



## HJeon

My first online purchase from Hermes!
Mini evelyne in feu.


----------



## kosin30

Chrismin said:


> Seriously there is something so addicting about the H!! I get one item and already I’m like what’s the next purchase ...



Seriously! I was like thinking, when should I tell my SA my next wishlist item???


----------



## MooMooVT

a belated post of my coeur laque scarf ring. Love this scarf ring so much! A perfect match with my grand manege bandana love a scarf. Dinner date with the hubby on our wedding anniversary ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 4807311
> 
> a belated post of my coeur laque scarf ring. Love this scarf ring so much! A perfect match with my grand manege bandana love a scarf. Dinner date with the hubby on our wedding anniversary ❤


Happy Anniversary


----------



## MooMooVT

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Anniversary


Thank you!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Rouge Exotique (46) Matte 
	

		
			
		

		
	



To match with Carre Tarquin ( jasper rouge) beach tunic


----------



## Senbei

Picotin lock 22cm in bambou with PHW! Bambou really changes in photos depending on the lighting.


----------



## grapegravity

This beauty came home with me today Mini Roulis in Anemone Evercolor with Permbrass


----------



## Stansy

Senbei said:


> Picotin lock 22cm in bambou with PHW! Bambou really changes in photos depending on the lighting.
> View attachment 4807375
> 
> View attachment 4807373


Oh my - love your froggy!!


----------



## Stansy

TeeCee77 said:


> Things have escalated. My SA called today with this little surprise. Who can say no to anemone!? I never even thought I wanted a constance, but this is going to be a perfect bag for me
> 
> View attachment 4801790


I can‘t like this pic- and your avatar - enough!


----------



## Stansy

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you!    One more reason to come back home. But I also can't wait to see your breathtaking purchase in person


+1


----------



## momasaurus

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 4807311
> 
> a belated post of my coeur laque scarf ring. Love this scarf ring so much! A perfect match with my grand manege bandana love a scarf. Dinner date with the hubby on our wedding anniversary ❤


What a cute look! Happy anniversary.


----------



## Senbei

Stansy said:


> Oh my - love your froggy!!



Thank you!
And that’s a great nickname for my Picotin! I’m totally using it!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Got a Rivale double tour in black with GHW from Paris airport yesterday, and I'm in love  I've always wanted something with the CDC design, but felt the CDC bracelets and belt buckle were too much. This is perfect, not too flashy but so chic! Love the shiny leather too (box?)


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Israeli_Flava said:


> I need this in my life. Do u know if it is close to color rose shocking or tyrien?
> [/QUOTE
> Sorry haven’t got anything in those colours to compare,  tried to get a better natural light picture for you and also against RE interior, I think I would lean towards RS, hope this helps x


----------



## aerinha

A preloved Evelyne PM in barenia.  My first Evie and my first barenia.  I believe she is vert olive??? She has this amazing leather smell that reminds of the tack room when I used to ride.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## mp4

aerinha said:


> A preloved Evelyne PM in barenia.  My first Evie and my first barenia.  I believe she is vert olive??? She has this amazing leather smell that reminds of the tack room when I used to ride.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4807587



Awesome find! Congrats!  Yes, VO for sure!


----------



## Chl2015

Just sharing my recent purchases from my lovely SA. Also bought a volver boot but it was too tight so just need to return it!


----------



## LVinCali

aerinha said:


> A preloved Evelyne PM in barenia.  My first Evie and my first barenia.  I believe she is vert olive??? She has this amazing leather smell that reminds of the tack room when I used to ride.  Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful!  

And always love it when a fellow Hèrmes lover relates the brand to riding!

I was barely a rider (started a few years ago when I lived in a country where freedom for females was not to the degree I was used to- it gave my daughter and me the freedom we needed), but it had such a profound impact on my state of mind.  

My first H was an Evie and I used to not like them- it was the tack/riding aspect that drew me in eventually.  Now I use it all time!

Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4807583
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807586


A true EYE POPPER! Must have... thx for the stunning pics! SA has been notified of high alert hahahhahha


----------



## Hikar1

Chl2015 said:


> Just sharing my recent purchases from my lovely SA. Also bought a volver boot but it was too tight so just need to return it!
> 
> View attachment 4807680


The twilly on your Halzan matches so beautifully!!


----------



## Amka

Rooroo card holder in Couleur rouge de cæur/ Rose Texas/ Rose azalée/ Rouge Casague ❤️

For color comparison, there are two Silk’in compact wallets underneath the card holder. The left one is Rose Jaipur, and the right one is Rouge H. The Tutti Frutti Apple charm on the top left is Rouge Vif. The Paddock Fer a Cheval charm on the lower left is Rose Été, and the Paddock Cheval charm on the bottom is Rouge Grenat.


----------



## pearlgrass

Chl2015 said:


> Just sharing my recent purchases from my lovely SA. Also bought a volver boot but it was too tight so just need to return it!
> 
> View attachment 4807680



Admiring your haul   Congrats!


----------



## pearlgrass

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4807583
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807585
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807586



Beautiful blue Kelly   The rodeo adds a *POP* to your K! Sooooo adorable


----------



## momasaurus

aerinha said:


> A preloved Evelyne PM in barenia.  My first Evie and my first barenia.  I believe she is vert olive??? She has this amazing leather smell that reminds of the tack room when I used to ride.  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4807587


Fabulous! I adore barenia but don't have anything in Vert Olive. Congrats~!!


----------



## MissSteph

grapegravity said:


> This beauty came home with me today Mini Roulis in Anemone Evercolor with Permbrass
> View attachment 4807393


Bag twin!  I adore this bag.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## hokatie

Chrismin said:


> Seriously there is something so addicting about the H!! I get one item and already I’m like what’s the next purchase ...


I’m glad to hear that not only me who is addicted to H purchase


----------



## serene

My halzan 25 is here!! 
It’s so much smaller than I thought. Here’s my evelyne tpm for reference. Had to check the receipt that did they send me mini by mistake 
The black colour is amazingly rich and it was wrapped very interestingly. 
I was half ready to send it back before receiving it thinking it might be too big but I think this is great! Could have been slightly bigger but it’s great alternative for anyone who thinks 31 is too big and mini is way too small!


----------



## so_sofya1985

The GP in Ebene colour just arrived today


----------



## Chrismin

hokatie said:


> I’m glad to hear that not only me who is addicted to H purchase


It’s sick I tell ya !


----------



## so_sofya1985

I have posted pics of my new GP just a few hours ago, but it seems it’s my lucky day as my SA found me two more beauties to take home today! Let me introduce you a large pico in rouge tomate and a RGH roulis 24!!! I have been dying to get my hands on these two bags!


----------



## Lejic

TPM Evelyne and Ulysse MM agenda.  A bit disappointed I couldn’t get a Mini Lindy but I was chatting with the SM and apparently she hasn’t even seen one in stock yet, only got to see it IRL when a tourist brought it in. She said she’ll call me when they get something, but let’s see... Might be enough with just the Evie for now, pandemic and all.


----------



## Lejic

serene said:


> My halzan 25 is here!!
> It’s so much smaller than I thought. Here’s my evelyne tpm for reference. Had to check the receipt that did they send me mini by mistake
> The black colour is amazingly rich and it was wrapped very interestingly.
> I was half ready to send it back before receiving it thinking it might be too big but I think this is great! Could have been slightly bigger but it’s great alternative for anyone who thinks 31 is too big and mini is way too small!
> 
> View attachment 4809223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809228


 Gosh, that Halzan is so pretty!


----------



## Bagaholic222

so_sofya1985 said:


> I have posted pics of my new GP just a few hours ago, but it seems it’s my lucky day as my SA found me two more beauties to take home today! Let me introduce you a large pico in rouge tomate and a RGH roulis 24!!! I have been dying to get my hands on these two bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809407


Congrats - I love rouge tomate on the Pico18!


----------



## DreamingPink

Lejic said:


> TPM Evelyne and Ulysse MM agenda.  A bit disappointed I couldn’t get a Mini Lindy but I was chatting with the SM and apparently she hasn’t even seen one in stock yet, only got to see it IRL when a tourist brought it in. She said she’ll call me when they get something, but let’s see... Might be enough with just the Evie for now, pandemic and all.
> 
> View attachment 4809504
> 
> View attachment 4809506
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809505



What color is your Evie?


----------



## Lejic

DreamingPink said:


> What color is your Evie?


 Rose Extreme


----------



## DreamingPink

Lejic said:


> Rose Extreme


Gorgeous pink!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Bronze dore b25, aline in BF, etoupe oran charm!


----------



## sf_newyorker

LovingTheOrange said:


> Bronze dore b25, aline in BF, etoupe oran charm!
> 
> View attachment 4809616


Really beautiful pieces - congrats!


----------



## elle woods

Lejic said:


> TPM Evelyne and Ulysse MM agenda.  A bit disappointed I couldn’t get a Mini Lindy but I was chatting with the SM and apparently she hasn’t even seen one in stock yet, only got to see it IRL when a tourist brought it in. She said she’ll call me when they get something, but let’s see... Might be enough with just the Evie for now, pandemic and all.
> 
> View attachment 4809504
> 
> View attachment 4809506
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809505


Love the colour! What is the name?


----------



## elle woods

elle woods said:


> Love the colour! What is the name?


Nvm saw it after


----------



## passion.du.jour

LovingTheOrange said:


> Bronze dore b25, aline in BF, etoupe oran charm!
> 
> View attachment 4809616


Thanks for sharing - I've wanted to see the bronze core color!


----------



## Lejic

DreamingPink said:


> Gorgeous pink!!


Thank you! I love how cute it looks too


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Bronze dore b25, aline in BF, etoupe oran charm!
> 
> View attachment 4809616


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Etriers

serene said:


> My halzan 25 is here!!
> It’s so much smaller than I thought. Here’s my evelyne tpm for reference. Had to check the receipt that did they send me mini by mistake
> The black colour is amazingly rich and it was wrapped very interestingly.
> I was half ready to send it back before receiving it thinking it might be too big but I think this is great! Could have been slightly bigger but it’s great alternative for anyone who thinks 31 is too big and mini is way too small!
> 
> View attachment 4809223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809228



Beautiful! Congrats! Thank you for all of the wonderful, detailed pictures!


----------



## undecided45

New picotin 22 in rouge tomate with ghw and some jungle love ❤️ So so happy!


----------



## tlamdang08

undecided45 said:


> New picotin 22 in rouge tomate with ghw and some jungle love ❤ So so happy!
> 
> View attachment 4809768


Wow this red   Congratulation!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

I received my latest h.com purchases. Can't believe my eyes that my order wasn't canceled again. Got the rose mexico bag charm and another 105 bag strap with phw. Love the bag strap pattern and neutral colors! It's called Allegro. Hope they post more in other colors and widths!! I use both narrow and wider straps on my mini evelynes.   Will also use on my larger evelynes too.


----------



## jaschultze

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 4807311
> 
> a belated post of my coeur laque scarf ring. Love this scarf ring so much! A perfect match with my grand manege bandana love a scarf. Dinner date with the hubby on our wedding anniversary ❤


That's so funny! The bandana love scarf was *my* most recent purchase!


----------



## TraceySH

I’ve lost my mind! It finally came. I was so torn about whether to get this, but indeed I threw caution out the window and am now equal parts excitement and horror haha


----------



## MooMooVT

TraceySH said:


> I’ve lost my mind! It finally came. I was so torn about whether to get this, but indeed I threw caution out the window and am not equal parts excitement and horror haha
> 
> View attachment 4809991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809992


Stunning!


----------



## bagsbk

Kelly Ado in color Nata!! I’ve been waiting for a light colored Kelly Ado for awhile now. This color is very similar to craie with a peachy undertone.


----------



## CMilly

bagsbk said:


> Kelly Ado in color Nata!! I’ve been waiting for a light colored Kelly Ado for awhile now. This color is very similar to craie with a peachy undertone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810043


Gorgeous colour. Stunning. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Joyceshing

Love the mini figures in the scarf. The outline is simple but surprisingly elegant (*^_^*)
Of coz very soft texture ╰(*´︶`*)╯♡


----------



## Nerja

TraceySH said:


> I’ve lost my mind! It finally came. I was so torn about whether to get this, but indeed I threw caution out the window and am now equal parts excitement and horror haha
> 
> View attachment 4809991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809992


Beautiful!   This is the perfect ostrich pink!  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## DreamingPink

TraceySH said:


> I’ve lost my mind! It finally came. I was so torn about whether to get this, but indeed I threw caution out the window and am now equal parts excitement and horror haha
> 
> View attachment 4809991
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809992


Love the interior design of your house!


----------



## TraceySH

Nerja said:


> Beautiful!   This is the perfect ostrich pink!  Enjoy your new beauty!


Thank you! Rose Tyrien is def my dream color for ostrich


----------



## TraceySH

DreamingPink said:


> Love the interior design of your house!


Thank you so much!! I had so much fun doing it!!


----------



## Lejic

bagsbk said:


> Kelly Ado in color Nata!! I’ve been waiting for a light colored Kelly Ado for awhile now. This color is very similar to craie with a peachy undertone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810043


That is sooo pretty!


----------



## GirlAndBag

serene said:


> My halzan 25 is here!!
> It’s so much smaller than I thought. Here’s my evelyne tpm for reference. Had to check the receipt that did they send me mini by mistake
> The black colour is amazingly rich and it was wrapped very interestingly.
> I was half ready to send it back before receiving it thinking it might be too big but I think this is great! Could have been slightly bigger but it’s great alternative for anyone who thinks 31 is too big and mini is way too small!
> 
> View attachment 4809223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809226
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809227
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809228


Can I ask what does the 25 fit please ? Am
Considering the 31 but not sure if the 25 would be a better choice


----------



## MissSteph

Joyceshing said:


> Love the mini figures in the scarf. The outline is simple but surprisingly elegant (*^_^*)
> Of coz very soft texture ╰(*´︶`*)╯♡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810061



So pretty!  May I ask which scarf this is?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> Bronze dore b25, aline in BF, etoupe oran charm!
> 
> View attachment 4809616


Love that color.  How does that compare to 'Gold' ?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love that color.  How does that compare to 'Gold' ?


It’s more yellow/green than gold, which I think it closer to brown.


----------



## ANN-11

Just pick her up at the boutique today


----------



## LovingTheOrange

LovingTheOrange said:


> It’s more yellow/green than gold, which I think it closer to brown.


I don’t have gold, but here’s a comparison between my etoupe and bronze dore!


----------



## lacrossemama

kosin30 said:


> My first B! Black togo 35 with ROSE GOLD HW!
> 
> View attachment 4807045


Beautiful. Is that the color Gris Etain?


----------



## kosin30

lacrossemama said:


> Beautiful. Is that the color Gris Etain?


It’s Noir, I was surprised it looks so light colored like almost a dark grey. Wondering if it darkens over time.


----------



## Chrismin

May I ask what size your Kelly is ?





loh said:


> Feeling better so I went to visit my SA for some much needed treats.  Picked up a couple of fun twillies and other "necessities."  I also ordered a couple of horseshoe paddock charms for DD and myself since we need all the luck we can get to deal with the current state of affairs.
> 
> Oh, and kitty is inspecting for quality control.
> 
> View attachment 4790225
> View attachment 4790226
> View attachment 4790228


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> May I ask what size your Kelly is ?



The rose extreme is a 32.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Finally, I got my first rodeo!!


----------



## Chrismin

luzdetaiwan said:


> Finally, I got my first rodeo!!
> View attachment 4811526
> 
> View attachment 4811525


gorgeous
what leather is that?


----------



## Meta

Chrismin said:


> gorgeous
> what leather is that?


All rodeos are made from Milo lambskin.


----------



## Chrismin

Meta said:


> All rodeos are made from Milo lambskin.


sorry-  i meant your kelly


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Chrismin said:


> sorry-  i meant your kelly


Hi Chrismin, I’m the OP. Sorry, I misunderstood your question, as well. It’s evercolor.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Just arrived today.

K28 Malachite Togo w/ GHW retourne


----------



## odette57

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just arrived today.
> 
> K28 Malachite Togo w/ GHW retourne
> 
> View attachment 4811782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811783


Beautiful K! Congrats!


----------



## Chanelandco

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just arrived today.
> 
> K28 Malachite Togo w/ GHW retourne
> 
> View attachment 4811782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811783


Stunning! Congrats dear.


----------



## the_comfortista

Hermès Oran charm


----------



## princeali189

I turned 30 a few weeks ago and here is the H portion of my gifts! I LOVE the men’s clic h bracelet. I also was gifted the sample perfume set, what a wonderful idea! It allows me to decide on which one I love the most. Also, how adorable is the pop up book!


----------



## Ball

Got these yesterday 

Now I have the B30 Togo noir in both ghw and shw


----------



## aki_sato

TeeCee77 said:


> Things have escalated. My SA called today with this little surprise. Who can say no to anemone!? I never even thought I wanted a constance, but this is going to be a perfect bag for me
> 
> View attachment 4801790


Drool drool!

Anemone has always been a soft spot for me and now to see this in this leather - is it togo/chevre?
It looks so delicious!

Congratulations!
Hope to see your mod pics!


----------



## shoppermomof4

My new b30 ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ice75

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just arrived today.
> 
> K28 Malachite Togo w/ GHW retourne
> 
> View attachment 4811782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811783


Congrats! Its a beautiful Kelly!


----------



## acrowcounted

Ball said:


> Got these yesterday
> 
> Now I have the B30 Togo noir in both ghw and shw
> 
> View attachment 4812023
> View attachment 4812024


Congrats! Was your friend offered anything good too?


----------



## 880

New to me, navy/grey (close to blue abyss?) box kelly 28, newly brushed phw, refurbished and spa-ed by docride. Evelyne strap is shiny palladium hw.


----------



## Chrismin

shoppermomof4 said:


> My new b30 ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4812140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812141


WOW! what color is the B? Love the twilly w it. congrats!!


----------



## Marmotte

I was lucky to be offered this stunning Evelyne Mini in Vert Criquet


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

Marmotte said:


> I was lucky to be offered this stunning Evelyne Mini in Vert Criquet
> View attachment 4812585
> View attachment 4812586


congratulations!! This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> New to me, navy/grey (close to blue abyss?) box kelly 28, newly brushed phw, refurbished and spa-ed by docride. Evelyne strap is shiny palladium hw.
> 
> View attachment 4812471


Oh my!!! Congrats!! love it!


----------



## 880

Rockerchic said:


> Oh my!!! Congrats!! love it!


Thank you so much! Hugs


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> Thank you so much! Hugs


Was the hw brushed and just redone? or was it regular shiny hardware and doc brushed it? I love brushed hardware! Also so nice this also came with the crossbody strap. what a fabulous find!!!!


----------



## _queenbee

Picked up my first C18 Verso in swift (Magnolia and orange). Also picked up this beautiful scarf but I‘m not sure what this design is called. And a very adorable Oran charm for my mom.


----------



## cali_to_ny

C18 Bleu Du Nord Swift 
Evie TPM Gold Clemence


----------



## _queenbee

cali_to_ny said:


> C18 Bleu Du Nord Swift
> Evie TPM Gold Clemence
> View attachment 4812688



Wow the GHW on your C18 is stunning! Love both of these items!


----------



## debykf

shoppermomof4 said:


> My new b30 ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4812140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812141





shoppermomof4 said:


> My new b30 ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 4812140
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812141


Congratulations on your new B30! This is beautiful! Can you share the color?


----------



## _queenbee

Forgot to add this one to my initial post! Picotin 18 PHW in Etoupe


----------



## cali_to_ny

_queenbee said:


> Wow the GHW on your C18 is stunning! Love both of these items!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## nymeria

880 said:


> New to me, navy/grey (close to blue abyss?) box kelly 28, newly brushed phw, refurbished and spa-ed by docride. Evelyne strap is shiny palladium hw.
> 
> View attachment 4812471


WOW! It's just wonderful!


----------



## Ball

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats! Was your friend offered anything good too?


No.  She didn't ask for any bags as she is just starting her H journey and working her way up . She only got a Clic H bracelet.


----------



## Ball

880 said:


> New to me, navy/grey (close to blue abyss?) box kelly 28, newly brushed phw, refurbished and spa-ed by docride. Evelyne strap is shiny palladium hw.
> 
> View attachment 4812471


Congrats!  Absolutely stunning!!  

See all the box Kelly is starting to make me regret rehoming my K28 box in a dark blue earlier this year ......


----------



## Ana_bananas

Was offered this last wk. Finally able to bring it home today    Sharing B30 JdN 




“Grandma, I like your new bag. It matches my dino T-shirt“


----------



## tlamdang08

Ana_bananas said:


> Was offered this last wk. Finally able to bring it home today    Sharing B30 JdN
> 
> View attachment 4812916
> 
> 
> “Grandma, I like your new bag. It matches my dino T-shirt“
> 
> View attachment 4812917


Love this color so much. Congratulations!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Got this today
Mink Oais and Rouge coral oasis
Niloticus lizard


----------



## cateyeada

From h.com


----------



## Viva_Birkin

H addiction creeping back in 
I got these a few weeks ago from the Sydney store. The pendant is the o’kelly pendant in gold hardware and black swift leather tag. The bracelet is  called the click cadena I believe... also in gold hardware and white lacquered resin I think? So timeless and I love that it doesn’t have the letter H since people who don’t know Hermes always ask me why I wear an H when there is no H in my name


----------



## Chrismin

Ana_bananas said:


> Was offered this last wk. Finally able to bring it home today    Sharing B30 JdN
> 
> View attachment 4812916
> 
> 
> “Grandma, I like your new bag. It matches my dino T-shirt“
> 
> View attachment 4812917


Love the color !!


----------



## surfer

_queenbee said:


> Picked up my first C18 Verso in swift (Magnolia and orange). Also picked up this beautiful scarf but I‘m not sure what this design is called. And a very adorable Oran charm for my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4812684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812686
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812741
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812742


May I please ask if the magnolia beauty is from 2020? I thought they stopped making magnolia but your post gave me hope!


----------



## _queenbee

surfer said:


> May I please ask if the magnolia beauty is from 2020? I thought they stopped making magnolia but your post gave me hope!



yes no problem! I can confirm it’s 2020 Y stamp


----------



## surfer

_queenbee said:


> yes no problem! I can confirm it’s 2020 Y stamp


Wow that’s great! Is it ghw? So hard to see from the pic. Exciting either way!


----------



## _queenbee

surfer said:


> Wow that’s great! Is it ghw? So hard to see from the pic. Exciting either way!



My C is in PHW  I was actually holding out for RP but my wonderful SA surprised me with this and I have to say.. Magnolia is absolutely stunning in real life. Couldn’t say no!


----------



## surfer

_queenbee said:


> My C is in PHW  I was actually holding out for RP but my wonderful SA surprised me with this and I have to say.. Magnolia is absolutely stunning in real life. Couldn’t say no!


Omg I was waiting for rp too but will prob jump on magnolia as well. I am a ghw girl though so am in a dilemma now  Not sure if I should consider shw....your bag is stunning!!


----------



## _queenbee

surfer said:


> Omg I was waiting for rp too but will prob jump on magnolia as well. I am a ghw girl though so am in a dilemma now  Not sure if I should consider shw....your bag is stunning!!



I’m totally a GHW girl as well. This is my first bag in PHW but I think it looks so fresh and modern esp in Magnolia and in such a small size


----------



## surfer

_queenbee said:


> I’m totally a GHW girl as well. This is my first bag in PHW but I think it looks so fresh and modern esp in Magnolia and in such a small size


My Sa said rose Sakura might appear too so I might just open my mind a bit then


----------



## _queenbee

surfer said:


> My Sa said rose Sakura might appear too so I might just open my mind a bit then



!! You can’t go wrong with any pink  I hope you get your perfect pink bag soon!


----------



## ANN-11

Evie tpm


----------



## soccerzfan

Rose Sakura in what leather? I’m waiting or rose confetti but would love me some rose sakuras lol. 



surfer said:


> My Sa said rose Sakura might appear too so I might just open my mind a bit then


----------



## kcavatu

Joyceshing said:


> Love the mini figures in the scarf. The outline is simple but surprisingly elegant (*^_^*)
> Of coz very soft texture ╰(*´︶`*)╯♡
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810061



Does anyone know the name of this design? TIA!


----------



## kcavatu

kcavatu said:


> Does anyone know the name of this design? TIA!


Never mind, I figured it out. it is La Maison Des Carre by Pierre Marie, style number H242941S


----------



## Etriers

Hermes Zen said:


> I received my latest h.com purchases. Can't believe my eyes that my order wasn't canceled again. Got the rose mexico bag charm and another 105 bag strap with phw. Love the bag strap pattern and neutral colors! It's called Allegro. Hope they post more in other colors and widths!! I use both narrow and wider straps on my mini evelynes.   Will also use on my larger evelynes too.
> 
> View attachment 4809850
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809853



All so pretty.  The new straps are just the coolest thing ever.


----------



## surfer

_queenbee said:


> !! You can’t go wrong with any pink  I hope you get your perfect pink bag soon!


Thanks dear for the good vibes!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Etriers said:


> All so pretty.  The new straps are just the coolest thing ever.


Thank you!!!


----------



## toefl525

I just got this little beauty home this afternoon. The 25 vert titien ostrich.


----------



## pearlgrass

toefl525 said:


> I just got this little beauty home this afternoon. The 25 vert titien ostrich.
> 
> View attachment 4813884



Congrats, toefl525! GORGEOUS B25


----------



## toefl525

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats, toefl525! GORGEOUS B25


Thank you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

toefl525 said:


> I just got this little beauty home this afternoon. The 25 vert titien ostrich.
> 
> View attachment 4813884


OHHHH!! Loooove this!!! Congrats dear!!! I see you have a nice family of B's behind your new baby too


----------



## nymeria

toefl525 said:


> I just got this little beauty home this afternoon. The 25 vert titien ostrich.
> 
> View attachment 4813884


Gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

cateyeada said:


> From h.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812987


Hi dear, can you tell me what this pouch is called?


----------



## jessicaeyen62

TraceySH said:


> Thank you! Rose Tyrien is def my dream color for ostrich


Congrats!! Love rose tyrien in ostrich. Have a kelly pochette. Enjoy!!


----------



## acrowcounted

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> Hi dear, can you tell me what this pouch is called?


Not OP but...
Bride a Brac Case. Comes in a few different colorways and at least two sizes.


----------



## PIPET83

Loveee my K25 lime sellier epsom


----------



## Leo the Lion

I am so happy since my b-day is on Wednesday!! B25 Black Togo leather with rose gold hardware! I'll do an unboxing on my YouTube channel this week. Many other Hermes accessories to share! Y stamp 2020! One good thing has happened this year.


----------



## olibelli

Leo the Lion said:


> I am so happy since my b-day is on Wednesday!! B25 Black Togo leather with rose gold hardware! I'll do an unboxing on my YouTube channel this week. Many other Hermes accessories to share! Y stamp 2020! One good thing has happened this year.
> 
> View attachment 4814582


Congrats! Literally my dream B25 combo. Enjoy this stunning purse in good health


----------



## Leo the Lion

olibelli said:


> Congrats! Literally my dream B25 combo. Enjoy this stunning purse in good health


Thanks so much! I have been waiting for palladium hardware actually 2-3 years and I was open to black or a hot pink color. I feel like it was meant to be black with rose gold hardware since I got a little pink too. I was offered B30 black and gold last year which I took so the next one will be BRIGHT! lol


----------



## olibelli

Leo the Lion said:


> Thanks so much! I have been waiting for palladium hardware actually 2-3 years and I was open to black or a hot pink color. I feel like it was meant to be black with rose gold hardware since I got a little pink too. I was offered B30 black and gold last year which I took so the next one will be BRIGHT! lol


Lol I feel you! Mine is the complete opposite - I only have bright pops of color (Rose Tyrien, Bleu Paon, Lagon, Bambou, etc.) and zero neutrals apart from a Noir Mini Kelly II which is beautiful but fits nothing   hoping to finally add a black B25 RGHW on or by my birthday next year! Fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## _queenbee

Leo the Lion said:


> I am so happy since my b-day is on Wednesday!! B25 Black Togo leather with rose gold hardware! I'll do an unboxing on my YouTube channel this week. Many other Hermes accessories to share! Y stamp 2020! One good thing has happened this year.
> 
> View attachment 4814582



Congrats!! This is so perfect!  I can’t wait to watch your unboxing video


----------



## Leo the Lion

_queenbee said:


> Congrats!! This is so perfect!  I can’t wait to watch your unboxing video


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

olibelli said:


> Lol I feel you! Mine is the complete opposite - I only have bright pops of color (Rose Tyrien, Bleu Paon, Lagon, Bambou, etc.) and zero neutrals apart from a Noir Mini Kelly II which is beautiful but fits nothing   hoping to finally add a black B25 RGHW on or by my birthday next year! Fingers crossed for us both.


Sounds like you have some beauties!! I'd be so happy to add "one more" ha ha in your rose tyrien! Sending positive thoughts so you can add your beauty for your b-day next year!!!


----------



## gucci_chelsea

finally found the prefect combo for the bearn mini wallet after months of searching


----------



## Ladybaga

Leo the Lion said:


> I am so happy since my b-day is on Wednesday!! B25 Black Togo leather with rose gold hardware! I'll do an unboxing on my YouTube channel this week. Many other Hermes accessories to share! Y stamp 2020! One good thing has happened this year.
> 
> View attachment 4814582


Beautiful and HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY! You should celebrate all month! Looking forward to your video! (I'm a huge fan!)


----------



## toefl525

Israeli_Flava said:


> OHHHH!! Loooove this!!! Congrats dear!!! I see you have a nice family of B's behind your new baby too


Thank you Israeli_Flava. My SA is the best.


----------



## toefl525

nymeria said:


> Gorgeous color! Congrats!


Thank you nymeria


----------



## adb

Ex libris small pendant in rose gold


----------



## Leo the Lion

adb said:


> Ex libris small pendant in rose gold
> View attachment 4814862


Gorgeous!!


----------



## pearlgrass

gucci_chelsea said:


> View attachment 4814619
> 
> 
> finally found the prefect combo for the bearn mini wallet after months of searching



Congrats! The color goes so pretty with GHW


----------



## EmilyM111

So funny story. When I said 2 months ago when I got Constance 24 that it's a quota bag in Warsaw...It turned out that it isn't and my SA (who is a friend) knew about it but wanted to get a bag for me first (aka didn't want me to be intense) and surprised me today with a text...while I was walking my dog. Glad I didn't leave her in a park... lol
Birkin 30 Vert Amande GHW in Epsom + Jan Bajtlik scarf (for which I was heading there today anyway)
Warsaw couldn't have been more generous to me this year


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

acrowcounted said:


> Not OP but...
> Bride a Brac Case. Comes in a few different colorways and at least two sizes.
> View attachment 4814511


Thank you @acrowcounted.


----------



## gucci_chelsea

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! The color goes so pretty with GHW



Thank you! I always thought I preferred Etoupe or the grey colour family with PHW but in this small item the GHW looks very pretty!


----------



## nymeria

nikka007 said:


> So funny story. When I said 2 months ago when I got Constance 24 that it's a quota bag in Warsaw...It turned out that it isn't and my SA (who is a friend) knew about it but wanted to get a bag for me first (aka didn't want me to be intense) and surprised me today with a text...while I was walking my dog. Glad I didn't leave her in a park... lol
> Birkin 30 Vert Amande GHW in Epsom + Jan Bajtlik scarf (for which I was heading there today anyway)
> Warsaw couldn't have been more generous to me this year
> 
> View attachment 4815014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815015
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815016
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815018


Congrats! And that twilly is perfect


----------



## passion.du.jour

nikka007 said:


> So funny story. When I said 2 months ago when I got Constance 24 that it's a quota bag in Warsaw...It turned out that it isn't and my SA (who is a friend) knew about it but wanted to get a bag for me first (aka didn't want me to be intense) and surprised me today with a text...while I was walking my dog. Glad I didn't leave her in a park... lol
> Birkin 30 Vert Amande GHW in Epsom + Jan Bajtlik scarf (for which I was heading there today anyway)
> Warsaw couldn't have been more generous to me this year
> 
> View attachment 4815014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815015
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815016
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815018


Congrats!!! The bag and the scarf go so well together!


----------



## acrowcounted

New ins   
This is my fifth Hermes swimsuit. I’m definitely addicted!


----------



## Nerja

nikka007 said:


> So funny story. When I said 2 months ago when I got Constance 24 that it's a quota bag in Warsaw...It turned out that it isn't and my SA (who is a friend) knew about it but wanted to get a bag for me first (aka didn't want me to be intense) and surprised me today with a text...while I was walking my dog. Glad I didn't leave her in a park... lol
> Birkin 30 Vert Amande GHW in Epsom + Jan Bajtlik scarf (for which I was heading there today anyway)
> Warsaw couldn't have been more generous to me this year
> 
> View attachment 4815014
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815015
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815016
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815018


Super gorgeous!  . Congrats!!9


----------



## LovingTheOrange

acrowcounted said:


> New ins
> This is my fifth Hermes swimsuit. I’m definitely addicted!
> View attachment 4815375


I bought my third one the last week! I think your red one will be my fourth omg


----------



## acrowcounted

LovingTheOrange said:


> I bought my third one the last week! I think your red one will be my fourth omg


It’s the Rome Swimsuit. I guess very few USA stores ordered it. My one SA said it was completely sold out so I asked my “husbands” SA and she was able to find one somewhere! Good luck!


----------



## mcpro

finally my SA got me the all pink  Rose Azalee  rodeo charm ..
all


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Got the gold Kelly danse with gold hardware. It is soooo cute IRL. Love it.



Side by side with Kelly 25


----------



## LovingTheOrange

acrowcounted said:


> It’s the Rome Swimsuit. I guess very few USA stores ordered it. My one SA said it was completely sold out so I asked my “husbands” SA and she was able to find one somewhere! Good luck!


Chicago store got looted yesterday so I’ll have to wait for a more acceptable time to tell my sa. Hopefully it’ll still be available!


----------



## EmilyM111

nymeria said:


> Congrats! And that twilly is perfect





passion.du.jour said:


> Congrats!!! The bag and the scarf go so well together!



Thank you, my SA picked it


----------



## ktarkiai

Black Garden File 28 from h.com. The bag seems to be really practical, but no love at first sight, so I'll return it.


----------



## passion.du.jour

lovelyhongbao said:


> Got the gold Kelly danse with gold hardware. It is soooo cute IRL. Love it.
> View attachment 4815483
> 
> 
> Side by side with Kelly 25
> 
> View attachment 4815476


Congrats!!! Do you mind sharing some modeling images comparing the two and also what fits in each? I'm interested in both so am curious how they compare.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kelly1234

ktarkiai said:


> Black Garden File 28 from h.com. The bag seems to be really practical, but no love at first sight, so I'll return it.
> 
> View attachment 4815656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815657


I haven't seen that before! Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## ktarkiai

kelly1234 said:


> I haven't seen that before! Do you mind sharing the price?


Sure. The price was 1790€.


----------



## Ball

ktarkiai said:


> Black Garden File 28 from h.com. The bag seems to be really practical, but no love at first sight, so I'll return it.
> 
> View attachment 4815656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815657


I saw it in the store last week.  I didn't like the way it look with the buttons on the side snapped.  Didn't realize it comes with a strap!  I may be interested after all b


----------



## Ball

Accidentally hit post with my pinky before I finished typing  

Interested afterall because of the strap!


----------



## so_sofya1985

The cutest bag ever


----------



## so_sofya1985

ktarkiai said:


> Black Garden File 28 from h.com. The bag seems to be really practical, but no love at first sight, so I'll return it.
> 
> View attachment 4815656
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815657


Yeah  it’s not their strongest creation so to say...


----------



## California Dreaming

so_sofya1985 said:


> The cutest bag ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816712


Adorable!  What color and size is that?


----------



## so_sofya1985

California Dreaming said:


> Adorable!  What color and size is that?


It’s the largest size 26 and colour rouge tomate!


----------



## DR2014

so_sofya1985 said:


> The cutest bag ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816712
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Beautiful!  Can you tell us about your dress and sandals too please?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Oh you are very kind, but the dress is from last summer from Sandro, so not sure they have it!
The sandals I got from FreePeople! I think it’s an american shop


----------



## DR2014

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh you are very kind, but the dress is from last summer from Sandro, so not sure they have it!
> The sandals I got from FreePeople! I think it’s an american shop


Thank you!


----------



## serene

I did it again  I swear this is my last bag this year.. I have now four H bags and they surprise me every time on casual look and feel!
I'll return the twilly, but otherwise I think it was quite successful order. I love the petit h pouch  I can carry there my jewellery in small separate travel pouches etc. And Bolide is amazing! I think I'm over with the small bag-thing and need bags where I can put all my stuff!  perfect size. I was worried 31 would be too big but I think most of the pics online (on other sites than tpf) pose with size 35 even though it reads 31 as they look really big. And I'm petite!


----------



## passion.du.jour

serene said:


> I did it again  I swear this is my last bag this year.. I have now four H bags and they surprise me every time on casual look and feel!
> I'll return the twilly, but otherwise I think it was quite successful order. I love the petit h pouch  I can carry there my jewellery in small separate travel pouches etc. And Bolide is amazing! I think I'm over with the small bag-thing and need bags where I can put all my stuff!  perfect size. I was worried 31 would be too big but I think most of the pics online (on other sites than tpf) pose with size 35 even though it reads 31 as they look really big. And I'm petite!
> 
> View attachment 4816863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816868


Congrats on your new purchase! That scarf matches so well with your new Bolide


----------



## 880

Agree with Serene above ^ re being over tiny bags, and Serene, I love your bolide on you! I also adore your little Bordeaux pouch with perforations!  

Here is my new to me Togo trim in vert olive, phw, size 35, which oddly I seem to like almost more than the (also new to me) 31 crinoline (I think it’s odd bc I prefer 30B and 28K)


----------



## serene

880 said:


> Agree with Serene above ^ re being over tiny bags, and Serene, I love your bolide on you! I also adore your little Bordeaux pouch with perforations!
> 
> Here is my new to me Togo trim in vert olive, phw, size 35, which oddly I seem to like almost more than the (also new to me) 31 crinoline (I think it’s odd bc I prefer 30B and 28K)
> 
> View attachment 4817029
> View attachment 4817030
> View attachment 4817031


Thank you!  I love your big closet!


----------



## pkwc2

Obsessed with H leather bracelets. These are the latest- Kelly double tour alligator in bordeaux and CDC 24 in deep blue.


----------



## Kaop

Got my first rodeo this week! It’s in size pm Craie/Sesame/Cornaline.


----------



## Entonox

Got my first Halzan 31 in Bleu Nuit and GHW yesterday! It was a close race with Rouge Grenat but Bleu Nuit won as I thought it is more versatile.


----------



## serene

Kaop said:


> Got my first rodeo this week! It’s in size pm Craie/Sesame/Cornaline.
> 
> View attachment 4817374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817375


This one is my absolutely favourite!


----------



## Possum

adb said:


> Ex libris small pendant in rose gold
> View attachment 4814862


So pretty! Please post a modelling pic in the Fine Jewellery thread of the Clubhouse


----------



## Leo the Lion

Birthday unboxing on my YouTube Channel. 8 Hermes items but here are a few. B25 Noir Togo Rose Gold Hardware Y stamp for 2020, Pegase twilly and Oran Nano Charm in Pink confetti. Best Birthday!! Thanks for letting me share. This year has been so challenging but finally a little happiness.


----------



## Chrismin

Happy birthday!
And congrats on the goodies!


Leo the Lion said:


> Birthday unboxing on my YouTube Channel. 8 Hermes items but here are a few. B25 Noir Togo Rose Gold Hardware Y stamp for 2020, Pegase twilly and Oran Nano Charm in Pink confetti. Best Birthday!! Thanks for letting me share. This year has been so challenging but finally a little happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817454


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Luckily got a KTG rouge casaque with ghw from our lovely SA. It’s a very nice red! Reposting from my other topic:


----------



## serene

Kuschelnudde said:


> Luckily got a KTG rouge casaque with ghw from our lovely SA. It’s a very nice red! Reposting from my other topic:
> 
> View attachment 4817809
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817810


I've tried to convince myself not to need this bag and thought I succeeded. You proved me wrong!


----------



## adb

Possum said:


> So pretty! Please post a modelling pic in the Fine Jewellery thread of the Clubhouse


Will sure do when i get the chance to wear it.. thank you ❤️


----------



## LVinCali

Kuschelnudde said:


> Luckily got a KTG rouge casaque with ghw from our lovely SA. It’s a very nice red! Reposting from my other topic:



Cute kitty!  And Kelly.


----------



## Iceskater88

I am so excited to share my birthday gift, a beautiful toolbox 26 in swift leather! I’ve never been so excited to have a bag arrive! Colvert is such an amazing color. Now it needs twillies and maybe a slighter brighter rodeo.


----------



## surfer

A little quickie unboxing today


----------



## missmythology

Pico18 and some friends..


----------



## acrowcounted

K25 Deep Blue Togo PHW has arrived. I think I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020


----------



## Chrismin

acrowcounted said:


> K25 Deep Blue Togo PHW has arrived. I think I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020
> 
> View attachment 4818927


fabulous esp w the twilly !


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> K25 Deep Blue Togo PHW has arrived. I think I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020
> 
> View attachment 4818930


----------



## loh

acrowcounted said:


> K25 Deep Blue Togo PHW has arrived. I think I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020
> 
> View attachment 4818930



Beautiful.


----------



## duffybear

Adding the two so pink charms into my humble collection 
Love Rose Mexico and it is suitable for small item !


----------



## minnnea

Exposition Universelle scarf. I am strugling if I should keep it or not. I love the graphics, the colors are nice but I just cannot rock it.

I also ordered two H skirt+jacket sets second hand but have not received them yet. I scored a great deal but H RTW usually is great value for money when bought used


----------



## VertColSwift

Just got a really special piece. It’s ombré lizard and alligator Roulis 18. The alligator has some parts darker than others, do you know if it’s normal for this Gris Perle matte alligator?


----------



## minnnea

acrowcounted said:


> K25 Deep Blue Togo PHW has arrived. I think I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020
> 
> View attachment 4818930


The deep blue is one of the most beautiful if not the most beautiful H color there is. That is perfection (and my other HG)


----------



## nymeria

acrowcounted said:


> K25 Deep Blue Togo PHW has arrived. I think I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020
> 
> View attachment 4818930


That is truly stunning


----------



## BKC

Calvi verso Rose Texas Terre Battue


----------



## nymeria

BKC said:


> Calvi verso Rose Texas Terre Battue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819237
> View attachment 4819238


Beautiful!!


----------



## DR2014

acrowcounted said:


> K25 Deep Blue Togo PHW has arrived. I think I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020
> 
> View attachment 4818930


Absolutely gorgeous, @acrowcounted !!


----------



## romily

acrowcounted said:


> K25 Deep Blue Togo PHW has arrived. I think I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020
> 
> View attachment 4818930


What a knock out!   This is so much nicer than the colour swatches that I saw for this colour! Congratulations and enjoy this beauty.


----------



## WKN

My two new babies - a Pegase Pop Herbag and an SO K28!


----------



## nymeria

WKN said:


> My two new babies - a Pegase Pop Herbag and an SO K28!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819332


Both just gorgeous!! Your SO is wonderful- can you tell us the specs? ( is that a subtle contrast stitch? Looks great!  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Agree with Serene above ^ re being over tiny bags, and Serene, I love your bolide on you! I also adore your little Bordeaux pouch with perforations!
> 
> Here is my new to me Togo trim in vert olive, phw, size 35, which oddly I seem to like almost more than the (also new to me) 31 crinoline (I think it’s odd bc I prefer 30B and 28K)
> 
> View attachment 4817029
> View attachment 4817030
> View attachment 4817031


The older trims are the best! Vert olive is fabulous. CONGRATS!


----------



## momasaurus

Kaop said:


> Got my first rodeo this week! It’s in size pm Craie/Sesame/Cornaline.
> 
> View attachment 4817374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817375


Pretty colors and great with your E.


----------



## WKN

nymeria said:


> Both just gorgeous!! Your SO is wonderful- can you tell us the specs? ( is that a subtle contrast stitch? Looks great!  Congrats and enjoy.


Thank you so much! My Kelly is a 28, chevre, noir, graphite stitching (that's why you can see the subtle contrast), blue sapphire internal, and brushed PHW. My store was really great in managing my expectations - i.e. SO chevre can take longer etc - in fact, I was expecting her to arrive next year. So to get that call last week was truly exciting!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Happy Birthday to Me !! #leoseason 
My H fairy has come through again but I must admit I told her no a few times before I said yes! I declined a K28 Rouge De Coeru and a K25 Rouge H for my new beautiful K25 Rose Confetti beauty!!


----------



## Chrismin

that is a beauty of a bag!


ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Happy Birthday to Me !! #leoseason
> My H fairy has come through again but I must admit I told her no a few times before I said yes! I declined a K28 Rouge De Coeru and a K25 Rouge H for my new beautiful K25 Rose Confetti beauty!!
> View attachment 4819661


----------



## ktarkiai

kelly1234 said:


> I haven't seen that before! Do you mind sharing the price?





WKN said:


> My two new babies - a Pegase Pop Herbag and an SO K28!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819332



So beautiful! I've been trying to get the Pegase Pop, but only managed to get blocked from h.com, twice. Luckily, I scored the lighter color.


----------



## acrowcounted

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Happy Birthday to Me !! #leoseason
> My H fairy has come through again but I must admit I told her no a few times before I said yes! I declined a K28 Rouge De Coeru and a K25 Rouge H for my new beautiful K25 Rose Confetti beauty!!
> View attachment 4819661


Beautiful color!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> K25 Deep Blue Togo PHW has arrived. I think I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020
> 
> View attachment 4818930



I'm in the same boat as you! (((I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020))))
Your new K is amazing!



ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Happy Birthday to Me !! #leoseason
> My H fairy has come through again but I must admit I told her no a few times before I said yes! I declined a K28 Rouge De Coeru and a K25 Rouge H for my new beautiful K25 Rose Confetti beauty!!
> View attachment 4819661


Awwwww yeaaaaa!!! JACKPOT! Congrats dear she's beautiful!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Happy Birthday to Me !! #leoseason
> My H fairy has come through again but I must admit I told her no a few times before I said yes! I declined a K28 Rouge De Coeru and a K25 Rouge H for my new beautiful K25 Rose Confetti beauty!!
> View attachment 4819661


What a beauty!! Congrats sweetie!


----------



## Chanelandco

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Happy Birthday to Me !! #leoseason
> My H fairy has come through again but I must admit I told her no a few times before I said yes! I declined a K28 Rouge De Coeru and a K25 Rouge H for my new beautiful K25 Rose Confetti beauty!!
> View attachment 4819661


Happy birthday ... wish you all the best!
And congrats for this beauty.


----------



## sf_newyorker

In the span of 850 sunrises and sunsets...


...it was always a runner-up to the more charismatic, coveted...


...this day, it comes home with the golden crown.


And my inner and outer nerd approves: _this is the way_.


----------



## WKN

surfer said:


> May I please ask how it took in total for your gorgeous SO? I am waiting for one in similar specs so just want to have an idea. Thank you and congrats!


Thank you for your best wishes! I think I ordered it sometime in July last year - was cautioned then that chevre bags can take up to two years (even more). So it is about a year or so. I read somewhere on the forum that for some lucky people, their orders came a lot earlier. I hope you will receive your baby soon. Good luck!


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> In the span of 850 sunrises and sunsets...
> View attachment 4819904
> 
> ...it was always a runner-up to the more charismatic, coveted...
> View attachment 4819902
> 
> ...this day, it comes home with the golden crown.
> View attachment 4819901
> 
> And my inner and outer nerd approves: _this is the way_.
> View attachment 4819903


SO thrilled for you! A Bolide is a truly wonderful bag in so many ways. And the gold is gorgeous. Now go rip off those plastic protectors I see and ENJOY!!!

PS- Yoda has it right- when you wear a bag you love, it DOES elevate both of you


----------



## samfalstaff

sf_newyorker said:


> In the span of 850 sunrises and sunsets...
> View attachment 4819904
> 
> ...it was always a runner-up to the more charismatic, coveted...
> View attachment 4819902
> 
> ...this day, it comes home with the golden crown.
> View attachment 4819901
> 
> And my inner and outer nerd approves: _this is the way_.
> View attachment 4819903


From one nerd to another, this is hilarious!


----------



## hers4eva

Yippee  Yippee 

*YAY

Your Miss Bolide is absolutely stunning!

My Bolide is wishing to meet her for a cup of tea  *

As some days go by, would love to hear how much you have fallen in love with her


----------



## hers4eva

Realized I did not quote your post:


Yippee  Yippee 

YAY

Your Miss Bolide is absolutely stunning!

My Bolide is wishing to meet her for a cup of tea 

As some days go by, would love to hear how much you have fallen in love with her  




sf_newyorker said:


> In the span of 850 sunrises and sunsets...
> View attachment 4819904
> 
> ...it was always a runner-up to the more charismatic, coveted...
> View attachment 4819902
> 
> ...this day, it comes home with the golden crown.
> View attachment 4819901
> 
> And my inner and outer nerd approves: _this is the way_.
> View attachment 4819903


----------



## sfaithg

ktarkiai said:


> So beautiful! I've been trying to get the Pegase Pop, but only managed to get blocked from h.com, twice. Luckily, I scored the lighter color.
> 
> View attachment 4819681


Wow! The Herbag has never intrigued me as much as this before, its stunning! Congrats


----------



## MyCasualObsession

acrowcounted said:


> K25 Deep Blue Togo PHW has arrived. I think I’ve reached purse peace (unless my SO comes in!) #donefor2020
> 
> View attachment 4818930


Love it!!!  Congratulations :>


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Picked up some St Louis crystals.


----------



## crazybag88

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Happy Birthday to Me !! #leoseason
> My H fairy has come through again but I must admit I told her no a few times before I said yes! I declined a K28 Rouge De Coeru and a K25 Rouge H for my new beautiful K25 Rose Confetti beauty!!
> View attachment 4819661


Beautiful! My dream bag


----------



## Lisab68

Nicollas.n said:


> Just got a really special piece. It’s ombré lizard and alligator Roulis 18. The alligator has some parts darker than others, do you know if it’s normal for this Gris Perle matte alligator?
> 
> View attachment 4818983
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818987


I love the Roulis. I love that it’s not full of logos. Either you know and love H, or you don’t. And wowza in exotics. 

Edited: Encouraging chat


----------



## ce_1992

My first-ever Hermes shopping trip was a success!!



Lots of goodies....




Halzan 31 in Bleu Nuit - GHW
Calvi in Mysore Vert Bosphore 
Glenan Double Tour
Twilly

Halzan + Calvi - I love the dark hues and how they don't contrast despite the color family difference: 



Halzan in her glory! All of my photos were all taken in the same room, but the different angles of light pick up different colors   



(Bonus: My little kitty loving the Calvi! )


----------



## nymeria

ce_1992 said:


> My first-ever Hermes shopping trip was a success!!
> View attachment 4820532
> 
> 
> Lots of goodies....
> 
> View attachment 4820540
> 
> 
> Halzan 31 in Bleu Nuit - GHW
> Calvi in Mysore Vert Bosphore
> Glenan Double Tour
> Twilly
> 
> Halzan + Calvi - I love the dark hues and how they don't contrast despite the color family difference:
> View attachment 4820549
> 
> 
> Halzan in her glory! All of my photos were all taken in the same room, but the different angles of light pick up different colors
> View attachment 4820548
> 
> 
> (Bonus: My little kitty loving the Calvi! )
> View attachment 4820547


I am so happy that your first trip was such a HUGE success!! Everything is lovely, fun and great colors, and also extremely functional (and I mean that only in a good way!), but like your cat, I'll vote for the calvi   Happy sliding down the orange slope......


----------



## Hermes Zen

HAHAHA LOL  I can't remember what I have in my collection with what hw! No matter, I LOVE my new b/w Sangle Cavale 25 mm 105 strap in palladium hw. Thought I'd use it on my black k25 but it's ghw. However I can use this new strap on my black mini eve.

Forgot to mention that I noticed the ribbon had Hermes 2020 on it. First from my purchases this year. Added photo.

What a nut! Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Gris Perle Evercolor Duo! Jige and Boucleries Triple Tour with Permabrass


----------



## lorihmatthews

I bought an Avalon III blanket for my birthday. Love the quality. Was definitely a good purchase.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

My first ever Hermes bag and my absolute holy grail, purchased preloved from Ann's. Gold Togo B35, PHW. I originally thought GHW was a better combo, but after reading some posts here suggesting that the PHW is more casual, I decided to go with it and WOW  It is so shiny and beautiful, and at the same time it definitely suits the casual style/size/color of the bag perfectly. 

I am secretly hoping it previously belonged to a TPF member so I can say thank you for rehoming this to me  Now trying to gain the courage to actually take it out without fear of damaging it!


----------



## nymeria

shopmycloset_lk said:


> My first ever Hermes bag and my absolute holy grail, purchased preloved from Ann's. Gold Togo B35, PHW. I originally thought GHW was a better combo, but after reading some posts here suggesting that the PHW is more casual, I decided to go with it and WOW  It is so shiny and beautiful, and at the same time it definitely suits the casual style/size/color of the bag perfectly.
> 
> I am secretly hoping it previously belonged to a TPF member so I can say thank you for rehoming this to me  Now trying to gain the courage to actually take it out without fear of damaging it!
> 
> View attachment 4820853


Congratulations! She is wonderful- and I agree, the PHW makes it so fresh and a bit more modern and casual. Just take it out, wear it and enjoy!!


----------



## TeeCee77

shopmycloset_lk said:


> My first ever Hermes bag and my absolute holy grail, purchased preloved from Ann's. Gold Togo B35, PHW. I originally thought GHW was a better combo, but after reading some posts here suggesting that the PHW is more casual, I decided to go with it and WOW  It is so shiny and beautiful, and at the same time it definitely suits the casual style/size/color of the bag perfectly.
> 
> I am secretly hoping it previously belonged to a TPF member so I can say thank you for rehoming this to me  Now trying to gain the courage to actually take it out without fear of damaging it!
> 
> View attachment 4820853


Beautiful!! Take that baby out!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

nymeria said:


> Congratulations! She is wonderful- and I agree, the PHW makes it so fresh and a bit more modern and casual. Just take it out, wear it and enjoy!!





TeeCee77 said:


> Beautiful!! Take that baby out!



Thank you SO much! I am so thrilled and I will take it out soon - just need to have somewhere safe to go first  Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## uakkg8

ktarkiai said:


> So beautiful! I've been trying to get the Pegase Pop, but only managed to get blocked from h.com, twice. Luckily, I scored the lighter color.
> 
> View attachment 4819681


Gorgeous!  I have the blue Pegasus Pop Herbag. I didn’t know this color existed. Did you get it on h.com?


----------



## Phiona88

My SA says this little guy is extra special because of its contrast stitching. I agreed and took it home.


----------



## ktarkiai

uakkg8 said:


> Gorgeous!  I have the blue Pegasus Pop Herbag. I didn’t know this color existed. Did you get it on h.com?


Yes, I got it from h.com on Wednesday (EU/FI-site). I believe it's a new season color combination, please correct if I'm wrong. There was also a bright red one, but I don't recall the proper name of the red leather.


----------



## missbagwathi

ktarkiai said:


> So beautiful! I've been trying to get the Pegase Pop, but only managed to get blocked from h.com, twice. Luckily, I scored the lighter color.
> 
> View attachment 4819681



It’s beautiful. What is this colour/Herbag called? Is it another colour option of Pegase Pop or called something else?


----------



## ktarkiai

missbagwathi said:


> It’s beautiful. What is this colour/Herbag called? Is it another colour option of Pegase Pop or called something else?


Thanks! It's called Herbag Zip 31 retourne Pegase Pop bag, so it's another color option. The color is capucine/écru/beige/nature and the reference number is H079201CKAC.


----------



## Leo the Lion

A very naughty Birthday haul with 8 new items. B25 Noir togo with RGHW...2020 Y stamp YAY!, 3 twilly, 2 Oran nano charms, Rodeo pm and a lipstick!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

What an amazing birthday haul! Happy birthday！ I wish I could be as lucky when my birthday comes. Do SAs tend to work harder to get what you want if they know that your birthday is coming up?




Leo the Lion said:


> A very naughty Birthday haul with 8 new items. B25 Noir togo with RGHW...2020 Y stamp YAY!, 3 twilly, 2 Oran nano charms, Rodeo pm and a lipstick!
> View attachment 4821513


----------



## Leo the Lion

OuiCestLaVie said:


> What an amazing birthday haul! Happy birthday！ I wish I could be as lucky when my birthday comes. Do SAs tend to work harder to get what you want if they know that your birthday is coming up?


Thanks so much!!! I really think it varies, but I feel it helped this year! I got all that I was looking for including two twilly which released last year.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Leo the Lion said:


> A very naughty Birthday haul with 8 new items. B25 Noir togo with RGHW...2020 Y stamp YAY!, 3 twilly, 2 Oran nano charms, Rodeo pm and a lipstick!
> View attachment 4821513


Happy birthday, fellow Leo! Seeing your beautiful bag helped me decide what/how to round out this year.


----------



## tlamdang08

Leo the Lion said:


> A very naughty Birthday haul with 8 new items. B25 Noir togo with RGHW...2020 Y stamp YAY!, 3 twilly, 2 Oran nano charms, Rodeo pm and a lipstick!
> View attachment 4821513


Happy birthday to you!


----------



## aisham

My first RTW item .. I hope it is not the last ..


----------



## tlamdang08

Beautiful! May I DM you to ask for more info,please.
( just read the rule and change my message  )


----------



## TankerToad

aisham said:


> My first RTW item .. I hope it is not the last ..
> View attachment 4821728
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821726
> 
> Gorgeous ! Can you please post this in the clubhouse RTW thread too !!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

aisham said:


> My first RTW item .. I hope it is not the last ..
> View attachment 4821728
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821726


LOVEEEEEEEE


----------



## adb

aisham said:


> My first RTW item .. I hope it is not the last ..
> View attachment 4821728
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821726


I’m sure it is first of the many.. lovely! Enjoy it dear!


----------



## surfer

Got this gorgeous tray a while back. Hand painted. Not cheap but so worth it, or so I say


----------



## Winiebean

surfer said:


> Got this gorgeous tray a while back. Hand painted. Not cheap but so worth it, or so I say
> 
> View attachment 4821819


Beautiful goodies in the tray as well


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Leo the Lion said:


> A very naughty Birthday haul with 8 new items. B25 Noir togo with RGHW...2020 Y stamp YAY!, 3 twilly, 2 Oran nano charms, Rodeo pm and a lipstick!
> View attachment 4821513



Happy Birthday!!


----------



## loh

Leo the Lion said:


> A very naughty Birthday haul with 8 new items. B25 Noir togo with RGHW...2020 Y stamp YAY!, 3 twilly, 2 Oran nano charms, Rodeo pm and a lipstick!
> View attachment 4821513



Naughty?  I'd say fabulous b-day haul!  Hope you had a great birthday celebration!


----------



## klarawatso

congratulations boys and girls with your new goods! My latest bought was a cute brown bag))


----------



## miniwatt

So I went in to pick up that new-ish edgy metal cuff in black or bright blue and it was only available in a T2 and up -- too large for me, it fell right off my wrist causing my SA to break a sweat. I cried a little bit (on the inside) and got myself a charnière uni instead in marron glacé. It's a nice neutral I didn't have in my collection, so I told myself


----------



## MrChris

I've been eyeing this for a while and finally got one! Super easy to take care of and the best part is the removable inner pouch that's machine washable - a bonus in this era of Covid!


----------



## mugenprincess

MrChris said:


> I've been eyeing this for a while and finally got one! Super easy to take care of and the best part is the removable inner pouch that's machine washable - a bonus in this era of Covid!
> View attachment 4822806


I love this and looks super functional! What's the name of this bag?  Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## luxurypursuer

MrChris said:


> I've been eyeing this for a while and finally got one! Super easy to take care of and the best part is the removable inner pouch that's machine washable - a bonus in this era of Covid!
> View attachment 4822806


Such a practical piece! May I please know the name and details of the bag?


----------



## noegirl

surfer said:


> Got this gorgeous tray a while back. Hand painted. Not cheap but so worth it, or so I say
> 
> View attachment 4821819




The trays get me everytime with how beautiful! Your VCA compliments it perfectly! Is this a Carnelian VCA or some other stone?


----------



## dsrm

MrChris said:


> I've been eyeing this for a while and finally got one! Super easy to take care of and the best part is the removable inner pouch that's machine washable - a bonus in this era of Covid!
> View attachment 4822806


I saw this bag at my store. I’ve been thinking about purchasing it. How are you planning on using it?


----------



## pixiestyx00

I’ve always loved the Bearn wallet. It’s so sleek and slim without clunky hardware but has space for everything.  Green or Pink has been on my wants list for awhile so when my SA got this beauty in, I didn’t think twice


----------



## mcpro

Heure H watch is on my wishlist since I started my H journey......


----------



## MooMooVT

mcpro said:


> Heure H watch is on my wishlist since I started my H journey......
> View attachment 4822954
> View attachment 4822957


Oh! What size is this? I'd love to see mod shots if you're so inclined.


----------



## loh

Ex-libris pendant. Worn with my Tiffany smile necklace cause that's what it makes me do. 




Off topic, I just noticed my neck lines.  Yikes, I need to do a better job with sunscreen.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrChris said:


> I've been eyeing this for a while and finally got one! Super easy to take care of and the best part is the removable inner pouch that's machine washable - a bonus in this era of Covid!
> View attachment 4822806


I have this! It's great and functional. Congrats!


----------



## Chrismin

Looks fabulous 


loh said:


> Ex-libris pendant. Worn with my Tiffany smile necklace cause that's what it makes me do.
> 
> View attachment 4823083
> 
> 
> Off topic, I just noticed my neck lines.  Yikes, I need to do a better job with sunscreen.


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Looks fabulous



Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

MrChris said:


> I've been eyeing this for a while and finally got one! Super easy to take care of and the best part is the removable inner pouch that's machine washable - a bonus in this era of Covid!
> View attachment 4822806



Great bag, congratulations


----------



## Txoceangirl

I’ve been busy finishing up my bleus d'ailleurs dinnerware collection but diverted for some fun in the Malibu sun....


----------



## csetcos

Txoceangirl said:


> I’ve been busy finishing up my bleus d'ailleurs dinnerware collection but diverted for some fun in the Malibu sun....
> View attachment 4823098


These are SO gorgeous.  The blue one looks more purple in real life on you and it’s just stunning.  As far as the black one...it’s just a very special, eye-catching piece.  These were great purchases!!


----------



## uakkg8

MrChris said:


> I've been eyeing this for a while and finally got one! Super easy to take care of and the best part is the removable inner pouch that's machine washable - a bonus in this era of Covid!
> View attachment 4822806


I have this bag and I LOVE it!!  I use it every day


MrChris said:


> I've been eyeing this for a while and finally got one! Super easy to take care of and the best part is the removable inner pouch that's machine washable - a bonus in this era of Covid!
> View attachment 4822806


I have this bag and I LOVE it!! I use it every day for errands, the gym (pre COVID), laptop, etc.  Congratulations!


----------



## surfer

noegirl said:


> The trays get me everytime with how beautiful! Your VCA compliments it perfectly! Is this a Carnelian VCA or some other stone?


It’s another stone  pink porcelain


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

surfer said:


> Got this gorgeous tray a while back. Hand painted. Not cheap but so worth it, or so I say
> 
> View attachment 4821819



Love this tray and your VCA pieces! Can I know the name of this tray so I can hunt it down? Thanks


----------



## MrChris

mugenprincess said:


> I love this and looks super functional! What's the name of this bag?  Congrats on your new addition!





luxurypursuer said:


> Such a practical piece! May I please know the name and details of the bag?



Thank you!! It's called the Groom boot and helmet bag - it's technically part of the Equestrian section, hence the durability and functionality


----------



## corgimom11

pixiestyx00 said:


> I’ve always loved the Bearn wallet. It’s so sleek and slim without clunky hardware but has space for everything.  Green or Pink has been on my wants list for awhile so when my SA got this beauty in, I didn’t think twice
> View attachment 4822900



I love it! Is this shiny malachite? I got a mini bearn earlier this year in a matte malachite and i LOVE IT!


----------



## surfer

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Love this tray and your VCA pieces! Can I know the name of this tray so I can hunt it down? Thanks


Here it is dear - jungle Of Eden


----------



## pixiestyx00

corgimom11 said:


> I love it! Is this shiny malachite? I got a mini bearn earlier this year in a matte malachite and i LOVE IT!



It’s shiny Vert Emeraude! It’s such a stunning true green.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

surfer said:


> Here it is dear - jungle Of Eden
> 
> View attachment 4823250



thank you. I couldn’t find anything about this tray other than an instagram photo. How strange...


----------



## surfer

OuiCestLaVie said:


> thank you. I couldn’t find anything about this tray other than an instagram photo. How strange...


I think it’s quite limited. Very rare and hard to find cause it’s handpainted and they only made a few. If you are after one I can try to help cause I think my SA might be able to help me find it again. Happy for you to pm


----------



## adb

loh said:


> Ex-libris pendant. Worn with my Tiffany smile necklace cause that's what it makes me do.
> 
> View attachment 4823083
> 
> 
> Off topic, I just noticed my neck lines.  Yikes, I need to do a better job with sunscreen.


Gorgeous dear! Happy to be twins with you on this.. Love!


----------



## GlitterEyebags

loh said:


> Ex-libris pendant. Worn with my Tiffany smile necklace cause that's what it makes me do.
> 
> View attachment 4823083
> 
> 
> Off topic, I just noticed my neck lines.  Yikes, I need to do a better job with sunscreen.


Never knew I needed this until you shared this picture. IN LOVE!


----------



## DoggieBags

24/24 - 29 Bambou Togo/Swift with ghw. My SA found a matching Allegro Bambou/Blanc/Noir 50 MM 105 strap which I couldn’t resist.


----------



## loh

DoggieBags said:


> 24/24 - 29 Bambou Togo/Swift with ghw. My SA found a matching Allegro Bambou/Blanc/Noir 50 MM 105 strap which I couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823548



Love this.  The color and strap are tdf.


----------



## mcpro

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! What size is this? I'd love to see mod shots if you're so inclined.


Hi, it's size 21 .  mod shots coming soon...


----------



## marcvan

Here is my Picotin 22 phw in Blue Nuit, bought from H.com 
I already have a Pico 18 in Vert Bosphore phw, and I want a larger size in Gold ghw, yet I came across this one on their website so here it is. Should I return it and wait for the combo that I originally wish for? Or should I keep it? I mean Blue Nuit is kinda neutral color, isn’t it?


----------



## BBINX

My first Birkin! Just arrived in Blue Zanzibar/Malachite interior 30cm. Pictures don’t show the richness of this color. Pre-loved but it looks brand new. The Rodeo was to match my Blue Nuit Picotin with gwh and the Twillies I think will go with either bag.


----------



## DreamingPink

Just looking at them makes me happy


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Bearn verso wallet in Raisin/Anemone. Love the color combo.


----------



## cali_to_ny

marcvan said:


> Here is my Picotin 22 phw in Blue Nuit, bought from H.com
> I already have a Pico 18 in Vert Bosphore phw, and I want a larger size in Gold ghw, yet I came across this one on their website so here it is. Should I return it and wait for the combo that I originally wish for? Or should I keep it? I mean Blue Nuit is kinda neutral color, isn’t it?
> 
> View attachment 4823758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823759


I have this combo and I adore it because it's just so easy to use, not fussy and looks great with so many looks in all seasons from jeans to winter coats to white summer outfits. Personally I think the PHW makes it a bit cleaner and less nautical looking than GHW. Of course you should always follow your own heart when it comes to H!


----------



## Le Lion

I spoiled myself with some Accessoires. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## samfalstaff

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Bearn verso wallet in Raisin/Anemone. Love the color combo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824255
> View attachment 4824256
> View attachment 4824257


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## nymeria

DreamingPink said:


> Just looking at them makes me happy
> 
> View attachment 4824083


Just beautiful- puts a smile on my face!


----------



## izzyParis

marcvan said:


> Here is my Picotin 22 phw in Blue Nuit, bought from H.com
> I already have a Pico 18 in Vert Bosphore phw, and I want a larger size in Gold ghw, yet I came across this one on their website so here it is. Should I return it and wait for the combo that I originally wish for? Or should I keep it? I mean Blue Nuit is kinda neutral color, isn’t it?
> 
> View attachment 4823758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823759


I am biased as I love my picotin 22 bn phw.  Maybe sit with it for a little while and see how you feel, but I think that phw looks fresh on bn.


----------



## LVinCali

Tiny purchase today- the mini-mini Bolide.  Perfect for hand sanitizer and small make-up.    

Trying to make the inside of my B as nice as the outside.  Going for an orange wallet next...


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

DoggieBags said:


> 24/24 - 29 Bambou Togo/Swift with ghw. My SA found a matching Allegro Bambou/Blanc/Noir 50 MM 105 strap which I couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823548


Congratulations, beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chanellover714

Two GP 36. Pink is Rouse Pourpre in country leather and Blue is Blue Indigo in Negonda. Going to keep the pink one as I prefer both the color and the structure of the leather.


----------



## Tonimichelle

LVinCali said:


> Tiny purchase today- the mini-mini Bolide.  Perfect for hand sanitizer and small make-up.
> 
> Trying to make the inside of my B as nice as the outside.  Going for an orange wallet next...
> 
> View attachment 4824594


I love the orange with your beautiful Birkin! Twins on the mini mini Bolide, it’s a very useful size


----------



## cali_to_ny

Chanellover714 said:


> Two GP 36. Pink is Rouse Pourpre in country leather and Blue is Blue Indigo in Negonda. Going to keep the pink one as I prefer both the color and the structure of the leather.
> 
> View attachment 4824629
> View attachment 4824630
> View attachment 4824631
> View attachment 4824632


Love! I don't think I would be able to show restraint and would keep both


----------



## hannahsophia

Le Lion said:


> I spoiled myself with some Accessoires. Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4824357
> 
> View attachment 4824358


Beautiful! Would you mind sharing some photos of the plumes tied? I don’t believe I’ve seen it on the forum yet.


----------



## DreamingPink

nymeria said:


> Just beautiful- puts a smile on my face!


Thank you dear, it is such a happy collection =)


----------



## diane278

Sangle Cavale Strap for my Evie:


----------



## blueluna

Bentley143 said:


> My new sneakers
> 
> View attachment 4775206
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775207


Hi dear how do you like your sneakers so far? I am interested in them too! Thank you!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Voyage en Ikat Tart Platter
Picotin 18 Rouge Grenat GHW


----------



## samfalstaff

Chanellover714 said:


> Two GP 36. Pink is Rouse Pourpre in country leather and Blue is Blue Indigo in Negonda. Going to keep the pink one as I prefer both the color and the structure of the leather.
> 
> View attachment 4824629
> View attachment 4824630
> View attachment 4824631
> View attachment 4824632


Both are beautiful! But I would keep the pink pourpre one too!


----------



## Hermes Zen

A Oran Nano Lizard Charm today! Love it on my etoupe b


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Zen said:


> A Oran Nano Lizard Charm today! Love it on my etoupe b
> 
> View attachment 4825259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825260


OMG, I will request for the ombré one.
Love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## corgimom11

I picked up a new crystal centerpiece for my breakfast table this morning.


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG, I will request for the ombré one.
> Love it. Thanks for sharing


Love to hear you want one too! Thanks!!


----------



## terinicola

I got this black beauty, my first hermes heritage leather, mini constance in black box.. along with a few other goodies.


----------



## steffysstyle

terinicola said:


> View attachment 4825074
> 
> 
> I got this black beauty, my first hermes heritage leather, mini constance in black box.. along with a few other goodies.



Such a gorgeous bag! Congratulations.


----------



## janbug27

Managed to get a Picotin 18 in Mykonos off of h.com


----------



## Chrismin

So timeless and classic! Congrats!





terinicola said:


> View attachment 4825074
> 
> 
> I got this black beauty, my first hermes heritage leather, mini constance in black box.. along with a few other goodies.


----------



## Four Tails

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Voyage en Ikat Tart Platter
> Picotin 18 Rouge Grenat GHW
> 
> View attachment 4825030
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825033


The color of your pico is incredible. Wow!


----------



## Le Lion

hannahsophia said:


> Beautiful! Would you mind sharing some photos of the plumes tied? I don’t believe I’ve seen it on the forum yet.



Hello Hannahsophia,

of course   
I have done my best, but it is so tricky ^^ 
I hope you like the photos.


----------



## Mirame

New in Kelly Danse in Gris perle 
 thanks for letting me share


----------



## passion.du.jour

Mirame said:


> New in Kelly Danse in Gris perle
> thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 4825544


Congrats on this beautiful bag! Would love to see some modeling shots!


----------



## Mirame

passion.du.jour said:


> Congrats on this beautiful bag! Would love to see some modeling shots!


Sure when I get a chance!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Just got this preloved but brand new from Fashionphile. Not sure if I love the rodeo or the complimentary nail file more 

BTW, does anyone know why listings for the exact same item can have such a big range of price difference on fashionfile? I mean if the item conditions are the same, i.e. Brand new why would anyone want to pay more? Doesn‘t quite make sense to me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just got this preloved but brand new from Fashionphile. Not sure if I love the rodeo or the complimentary nail file more
> 
> BTW, does anyone know why listings for the exact same item can have such a big range of price difference on fashionfile? I mean if the item conditions are the same, i.e. Brand new why would anyone want to pay more? Doesn‘t quite make sense to me.
> 
> View attachment 4825726



It likely may have to do with the price the consignor is asking for or how rare it might be
Inventories change day to day but do agree there could be more consistency when it comes to pricing


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Mini lindy in deep blue and the pink H bracelet my daughter loved


----------



## shallwesasa

My new Kelly 25. Thank you for letting me share

Edited: tPF rules


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Love Of My Life said:


> It likely may have to do with the price the consignor is asking for or how rare it might be
> Inventories change day to day but do agree there could be more consistency when it comes to pricing


The exact same rodeo I got is listed for $600-$1000 and there are like a dozen of them. Very strange


----------



## JA_UK

2 small additions 
Mini Evie Vert Criquet
Rodeo PM Rose Mexico


----------



## Ball

Evelyne TPM in Rose Azalee shw


----------



## melanierez

Chanellover714 said:


> Two GP 36. Pink is Rouse Pourpre in country leather and Blue is Blue Indigo in Negonda. Going to keep the pink one as I prefer both the color and the structure of the leather.
> 
> View attachment 4824629
> View attachment 4824630
> View attachment 4824631
> View attachment 4824632


Love the color!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ball said:


> Evelyne TPM in Rose Azalee shw
> View attachment 4826170
> View attachment 4826171


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Ball

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you


----------



## Ailes

Here are my spoils from obsessively stalking H.com over the last few weeks:

Three Graces twillies
Heart scarf ring
Oran nano charm - gold
Rodeo PM - rouge indien / gold / bougainvillier 
Clic H Couvertures et Tenues de Jour
Mini bolide - rose confetti chèvre
Carre 90 - Le regard de l’arctique 
Although gorgeous, I will be returning the Clic H and scarf as they don’t suit me. I love lighter blues but they tend to bring out the yellow in my pasty skin. And I’d rather look anaemic than jaundiced


----------



## fergie.c

the latest halzan 25 in gold/ ghw!!!! this bag is unbelievably versatile and the size is so right


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> Sangle Cavale Strap for my Evie:
> 
> View attachment 4824804


So glad to see this! The plain black strap is........just not as cool.


----------



## floflo

Rodeo PM in Rose Mexico for a perfect match!!


----------



## smallfry

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Just got this preloved but brand new from Fashionphile. Not sure if I love the rodeo or the complimentary nail file more
> 
> BTW, does anyone know why listings for the exact same item can have such a big range of price difference on fashionfile? I mean if the item conditions are the same, i.e. Brand new why would anyone want to pay more? Doesn‘t quite make sense to me.
> 
> View attachment 4825726


My guess is the amount of time it's been available on their website.


----------



## steffysstyle

Birkin 30, Gold Togo leather with GHW. Got it back in July from my local Hermes boutique.


----------



## Rhl2987

Latest haul included a B25 Touch in Bamboo and Cactus. She wasn’t on my list, but I couldn’t say no! Picked up a few new scarves, couple bag charms, and shoes as well.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

floflo said:


> Rodeo PM in Rose Mexico for a perfect match!!
> 
> View attachment 4826347


Soooo perfect!!!! Waiting on mine like  haha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> Latest haul included a B25 Touch in Bamboo and Cactus. She wasn’t on my list, but I couldn’t say no! Picked up a few new scarves, couple bag charms, and shoes as well.
> 
> View attachment 4826371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826376


Oh wow congrats on all the lovely goodies dear..
and the BAG *OMG the BAG*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

steffysstyle said:


> Birkin 30, Gold Togo leather with GHW. Got it back in July from my local Hermes boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4826363


The perfect forever classic! Yay!
We are twinning and winning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ball said:


> Evelyne TPM in Rose Azalee shw
> View attachment 4826170
> View attachment 4826171


Gosh I just love that strap on this cw!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

shallwesasa said:


> My new Kelly 25. Thank you for letting me share


Gorgeous Kelly dear! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Zen said:


> A Oran Nano Lizard Charm today! Love it on my etoupe b
> 
> View attachment 4825259
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825260


Yes that charm looks amazing with your B!!!!!
Ombre lizard always makes me swoon!


----------



## ryukafroo

I’ve been looking for a trifold bearn wallet for a long time...finally found one...and in a pop of color!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

steffysstyle said:


> Birkin 30, Gold Togo leather with GHW. Got it back in July from my local Hermes boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4826363


Such a classy bag


----------



## tlamdang08

steffysstyle said:


> Birkin 30, Gold Togo leather with GHW. Got it back in July from my local Hermes boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4826363


Exciting while I wait for your neutral style mod shots!!! Congratulations on your new purchase.



Rhl2987 said:


> Latest haul included a B25 Touch in Bamboo and Cactus. She wasn’t on my list, but I couldn’t say no! Picked up a few new scarves, couple bag charms, and shoes as well.
> 
> View attachment 4826371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826376


B Touch size 25  
First time I see it in the 25 size. Love it! Congratulations on the Mink shoes too.


----------



## terinicola

Rose Azalee and Rose Mexico rodeo PM


----------



## tlamdang08

ryukafroo said:


> I’ve been looking for a trifold bearn wallet for a long time...finally found one...and in a pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 4826489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826490


Love the color and the style, but I wonder when you will have all the slots filled. Does it look bulky? Congratulations, your patience have been paid!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes that charm looks amazing with your B!!!!!
> Ombre lizard always makes me swoon!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ryukafroo

tlamdang08 said:


> Love the color and the style, but I wonder when you will have all the slots filled. Does it look bulky? Congratulations, your patience have been paid!!!


I put cards in every slot and surprisingly the profile remains fairly slim!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

steffysstyle said:


> Birkin 30, Gold Togo leather with GHW. Got it back in July from my local Hermes boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4826363



Congratulation! The exact same combo is my #1 wishlist bag right now. I hope I‘ll be offered this bag this year. Can I ask how long you waited for this bag to be offered?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ryukafroo said:


> I’ve been looking for a trifold bearn wallet for a long time...finally found one...and in a pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 4826489
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826490



wow I didn’t know trifold bearn wallet exists. Is it hard to find?


----------



## Ladybaga

Rhl2987 said:


> Latest haul included a B25 Touch in Bamboo and Cactus. She wasn’t on my list, but I couldn’t say no! Picked up a few new scarves, couple bag charms, and shoes as well.
> 
> View attachment 4826371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826376


Your birkin touch is exquisite! Heavenly!!!! (I love your latest haul!   )


----------



## ryukafroo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> wow I didn’t know trifold bearn wallet exists. Is it hard to find?


I’m not sure!   I’ve only see the one with or without the gusset, but isn’t a trifold.  I saw the trifold on Winnie Y YouTube channel and was intrigued!   If I’m going to carry a long wallet I like it to be able to carry a lot of cards.


----------



## ryukafroo

tlamdang08 said:


> Love the color and the style, but I wonder when you will have all the slots filled. Does it look bulky? Congratulations, your patience have been paid!!!


And thank you for the congrats !  ☺️


----------



## Ball

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gosh I just love that strap on this cw!!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## forestrays

The small Kelly ring!  My first ever purchase from Hermes

I was only going to buy their sneakers but I fell in love with this ring as soon as I put it on. It goes so well with my bracelets too so it was even harder to resist!


----------



## mochiblure

Carre Nano Charm in Rose D'ete on my little Evie TPM (wooly strap replaced with custom black leather strap),  I love the super fine Brides de Gala print on the pink Swift leather


----------



## MrsPea

rivoli mules and bearn cardholder in gold


----------



## steffysstyle

Israeli_Flava said:


> The perfect forever classic! Yay!
> We are twinning and winning!!!!!!!!!!



Yay!!



ajaxbreaker said:


> Such a classy bag



So happy to finally have it in my collection. 



tlamdang08 said:


> Exciting while I wait for your neutral style mod shots!!! Congratulations on your new purchase.



Thank you! Not the best mod shot below, but I plan on using it with lots of camel toned combinations


----------



## Ana_bananas

forestrays said:


> The small Kelly ring!  My first ever purchase from Hermes
> 
> I was only going to buy their sneakers but I fell in love with this ring as soon as I put it on. It goes so well with my bracelets too so it was even harder to resist!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827182



Beautiful!
I’m looking for this ring but in white gold


----------



## mgwonline

My new to me Kelly watch. Totally unplanned purchase but I am in love.


----------



## acrowcounted

My SA finally got a Bearn 4 Key Holder in PHW in a color that I love! I’ve been searching for one of these for years and even thought they had maybe discontinued it during my search. Now I can stop worrying about my keys scratching up the interior of my bags.
Bearn 4 Keys Case Chevre Mysore Bleu Saphir


----------



## Love Of My Life

acrowcounted said:


> My SA finally got a Bearn 4 Key Holder in PHW in a color that I love! I’ve been searching for one of these for years and even thought they had maybe discontinued it during my search. Now I can stop worrying about my keys scratching up the interior of my bags.
> Bearn 4 Keys Case Chevre Mysore Bleu Saphir
> View attachment 4827759



Color is gorgeous & well worth the wait...


----------



## Redbirdhermes

steffysstyle said:


> Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to finally have it in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Not the best mod shot below, but I plan on using it with lots of camel toned combinations
> 
> View attachment 4827671



Great photo of a beautiful purse and a lovely outfit.  Stunning rings as well.


----------



## passion.du.jour

acrowcounted said:


> My SA finally got a Bearn 4 Key Holder in PHW in a color that I love! I’ve been searching for one of these for years and even thought they had maybe discontinued it during my search. Now I can stop worrying about my keys scratching up the interior of my bags.
> Bearn 4 Keys Case Chevre Mysore Bleu Saphir
> View attachment 4827759


Congrats on finally getting this! I had no idea H made these... love the deep color and functionality!


----------



## psumpkin

My very first Hermes purchase! Picotin 18 in Bleu Zellige. Snagged it from H.com a couple of weeks back but just got around to photographing her.


----------



## serene

Can't appraise heathrow staff more than I know how to! had amazing shopping experience with them to transfer necklace from another terminal to mine and being escorted to another terminal for shopping 
I was able to get this 20x20 scarf that I've been trying to scoop online for months now. Perfect companion for my halzan and you can tie it to your ponytail too!


----------



## forestrays

Ana_bananas said:


> Beautiful!
> I’m looking for this ring but in white gold



Thank you!  Hope you're able to find the ring in white gold!


----------



## Jbrock981

My SA is the best. I was able to see her this weekend. My birthday is next month and I accepted a big promotion at work. So my SA worked to find me the Jige Duo wallet. I am in love!  It is the perfect size for me to use as a clutch.  I also couldn’t resist 2 new scarfs she showed me.


----------



## ce_1992

Jbrock981 said:


> My SA is the best. I was able to see her this weekend. My birthday is next month and I accepted a big promotion at work. So my SA worked to find me the Jige Duo wallet. I am in love!  It is the perfect size for me to use as a clutch.  I also couldn’t resist 2 new scarfs she showed me.
> 
> View attachment 4828313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828315




Congrats on everything, what a lovely celebration haul! The scarf on the left is fabulous! Do you happen to know the name of it?


----------



## Jbrock981

ce_1992 said:


> Congrats on everything, what a lovely celebration haul! The scarf on the left is fabulous! Do you happen to know the name of it?


Thank you!  The scarf is the Carre, La Legende de la Foret.


----------



## Pampelmuse

This is my latest scarf: Promenades de Paris. Lovely and crisp colorcombination. Look at the hem!


----------



## Joyceshing

A gift for my 25 years old girl （╹◡╹）♡
Hope she enjoys it (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)


----------



## allure244

Finally got the all rose azalee rodeo PM and a lime Oran charm. I already want another Oran charm even though it costs almost as much as a full size shoe.


----------



## zarehm

Can’t believe my SA offered me a Nano Oran Charm!!


----------



## Purseloco

serene said:


> Can't appraise heathrow staff more than I know how to! had amazing shopping experience with them to transfer necklace from another terminal to mine and being escorted to another terminal for shopping
> I was able to get this 20x20 scarf that I've been trying to scoop online for months now. Perfect companion for my halzan and you can tie it to your ponytail too!
> 
> View attachment 4828136
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828137


I love the Halzan. The scarf is beautiful too!


----------



## Purseloco

allure244 said:


> Finally got the all rose azalee rodeo PM and a lime Oran charm. I already want another Oran charm even though it costs almost as much as a full size shoe.
> 
> View attachment 4829003


Lovely!


----------



## Purseloco

Pampelmuse said:


> This is my latest scarf: Promenades de Paris. Lovely and crisp colorcombination. Look at the hem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828360
> View attachment 4828361
> View attachment 4828362
> View attachment 4828363
> View attachment 4828364


Gorgeous!


----------



## LouiseCPH

New-to-me (but also actually like new with the plastic still on the hardware) So Kelly 22, rouge garance.

This is my favorite Hermès model, but I was going back and forth over the color, until now I have decided I am in love 

#WhenYourBagMatchesYourArt


----------



## papertiger

forestrays said:


> The small Kelly ring!  My first ever purchase from Hermes
> 
> I was only going to buy their sneakers but I fell in love with this ring as soon as I put it on. It goes so well with my bracelets too so it was even harder to resist!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827182



Looks beautiful, congratulations on your first H purchase 

You sound like me, as in, I go in for shoes and come out with fine jewellery


----------



## papertiger

steffysstyle said:


> Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy to finally have it in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Not the best mod shot below, but I plan on using it with lots of camel toned combinations
> 
> View attachment 4827671



Actually, I am_ lov_ing this combo, warms-up the ensemble, you look impeccable and sophisticated


----------



## papertiger

Jbrock981 said:


> My SA is the best. I was able to see her this weekend. My birthday is next month and I accepted a big promotion at work. So my SA worked to find me the Jige Duo wallet. I am in love!  It is the perfect size for me to use as a clutch.  I also couldn’t resist 2 new scarfs she showed me.
> 
> View attachment 4828313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828315



pre-Happy Birthday wishes

and HUGE congratulations on your job promotion and new H things


----------



## papertiger

Joyceshing said:


> A gift for my 25 years old girl （╹◡╹）♡
> Hope she enjoys it (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)
> 
> View attachment 4828972



How can she not be, Heaven as a bag


----------



## Lisab68

Leo the Lion said:


> A very naughty Birthday haul with 8 new items. B25 Noir togo with RGHW...2020 Y stamp YAY!, 3 twilly, 2 Oran nano charms, Rodeo pm and a lipstick!
> View attachment 4821513


I’m *crazy* about pink and black together!!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## loh

My latest bracelet addition,  CDC-24 in rose extreme. I feel like this size is just right for a petite frame.  But still love the original CDCs too.


----------



## BBINX

loh said:


> My latest bracelet addition,  CDC-24 in rose extreme. I feel like this size is just right for a petite frame.  But still love the original CDCs too.
> 
> View attachment 4829601


I’m glad to see this post as I was just on the H website last night considering the CDC-24 but couldn’t get a good visual on how it would look on a real person


----------



## loh

BBINX said:


> I’m glad to see this post as I was just on the H website last night considering the CDC-24 but couldn’t get a good visual on how it would look on a real person



Hope it helped.  There are more pictures of the CDC-24 in this thread for your reference.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...chien-bracelets.791967/page-817#post-34012385.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

loh said:


> My latest bracelet addition,  CDC-24 in rose extreme. I feel like this size is just right for a petite frame.  But still love the original CDCs too.
> 
> View attachment 4829601


My mouth is watering looking at the juicy color!!! Love RE in gator and that 24 looks amazing on your wrist dear!


----------



## loh

Israeli_Flava said:


> My mouth is watering looking at the juicy color!!! Love RE in gator and that 24 looks amazing on your wrist dear!



Thank you bunches!!


----------



## DR2014

Here is my latest purchase, a kelly cut in black swift with PHW :


----------



## cravin

We miraculously had a fantastic experience at Madison Ave. today.  SA was wonderful.  I lost my argument about Constance bags being old lady bags. Wife saw. Wife loved.

Navy / Swift / PHW / 18cm that fits her great crossbody


----------



## coloradolvr

I picked up my SO Kelly at the opening of the beautiful new store.  Also got a few accessories to go with my new bag.  I couldn't resist the bandana bracelet. And the Paddock wallet was just too cute to pass up!  I will now be staying out of the store and giving my wallet a well needed rest!


----------



## cali_to_ny

passion.du.jour said:


> Congrats on finally getting this! I had no idea H made these... love the deep color and functionality!


OMG I had no idea either! Another must have to add to my list


----------



## crazybag88

loh said:


> My latest bracelet addition,  CDC-24 in rose extreme. I feel like this size is just right for a petite frame.  But still love the original CDCs too.
> 
> View attachment 4829601


Love this  Im waiting for mine to arrive


----------



## loh

crazybag88 said:


> Love this  Im waiting for mine to arrive



Thanks!  Hope we get to see pics of yours!


----------



## More bags

LouiseCPH said:


> New-to-me (but also actually like new with the plastic still on the hardware) So Kelly 22, rouge garance.
> 
> This is my favorite Hermès model, but I was going back and forth over the color, until now I have decided I am in love
> 
> #WhenYourBagMatchesYourArt
> 
> View attachment 4829145


This is beautiful - congratulations LouiseCPH, a great sibling to your gorgeous green So Kelly!


----------



## duffybear

acrowcounted said:


> My SA finally got a Bearn 4 Key Holder in PHW in a color that I love! I’ve been searching for one of these for years and even thought they had maybe discontinued it during my search. Now I can stop worrying about my keys scratching up the interior of my bags.
> Bearn 4 Keys Case Chevre Mysore Bleu Saphir
> View attachment 4827759


I came across a bearn 4 key holder in vert criquet in Mysore last week but as the colour looked darker in Mysore and the price was higher than a long silk in. I didn’t take it home


----------



## Hermes Zen

This week's scarf haul.  Brides de Gala Shadow 90 scarves and twillies, The Three Graces Application 90, La Legende de la Foret 90 and Etriers Remix 90. No where to wear these lovelies right now but soon it will turn a little cooler here and will wear on my zoom calls!


----------



## Hat Trick

Am I the only one who thinks the giraffes are wearing _shower caps_?!


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Hat Trick said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the giraffes are wearing _shower caps_?!


Nope, not the only one.  My first thought was they should be placed over the muzzle for COVID masks.


----------



## Muramurakami

Told my SA I am looking for a black rodeo and he always said he doesn’t have it. But today was different. Super happy to be offered this rodeo PM in noir, gold & blue zanzibar !


----------



## chubbyshopper

Looking for a compact wallet to fit in my mini bags. Fell in love with this Vert cricqet colour and the combo silk inside.


----------



## forestrays

papertiger said:


> Looks beautiful, congratulations on your first H purchase
> 
> You sound like me, as in, I go in for shoes and come out with fine jewellery



Thanks! Haha yes, I now realise how dangerous Hermes fine jewellery is for my bank account


----------



## LVinCali

Went in for a wallet today, left with a SO for a Cape Cod watch.


----------



## LouiseCPH

More bags said:


> This is beautiful - congratulations LouiseCPH, a great sibling to your gorgeous green So Kelly!



Thank you, and yes! Also, since I have a third in gold (three’s the charm, right?), I am now definitely on ban island for a loooong time


----------



## ghoztz

Muramurakami said:


> Told my SA I am looking for a black rodeo and he always said he doesn’t have it. But today was different. Super happy to be offered this rodeo PM in noir, gold & blue zanzibar !
> 
> View attachment 4830139



Such a handsome Rodeo. Welcome to the Rodeo Club


----------



## ghoztz

Rhl2987 said:


> Latest haul included a B25 Touch in Bamboo and Cactus. She wasn’t on my list, but I couldn’t say no! Picked up a few new scarves, couple bag charms, and shoes as well.
> 
> View attachment 4826371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826373
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4826376



Your B25 Touch is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## More bags

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you, and yes! Also, since I have a third in gold (three’s the charm, right?), I am now definitely on ban island for a loooong time


Three So Kelly beauties?  Please post pics of your family in the So Kelly clubhouse thread.
Edit: i just saw your gold one, it’s gorgeous, too.


----------



## getbetterwithH

My new to me Paris Bombay in black Vache Liegee. Very happy to have found it. To baby the light interior a bit, I again bought one of MaiTai‘s inserts. She has some new designs, and all my bags have one of her inserts. For the P-B 35, her kelly 35 is a good fit btw.


----------



## LouiseCPH

More bags said:


> Three So Kelly beauties?  Please post pics of your family in the So Kelly clubhouse thread.
> Edit: i just saw your gold one, it’s gorgeous, too.



I must admit I surfed TPF for a long while before I bought #3, and I decided that lots of people have multiple Birkins and Kellys, so why not 3 SO Kelly? It’s an amazing bag that’s still so much under the radar that I feel comfortable wearing it to work everyday.

And yes, I will post a photo of the triplets any day now.....


----------



## olibelli

Avalon pillows and Jige Elan 29 Touch in Noir / Ombre + a cozy little doggo


----------



## finsmith

I just purchased my first Constance from Collector Square, black Epsom. Can't wait for it to arrive as I want it to be my fall bag.


----------



## Winiebean

I’ve only been to my store once and have really wanted a grey birkin. I went in today to check out the Carnets D’Equateur salad bowl and dishware collection because my birthday is tomorrow and my SA said she’d go in the back to check for one of the plates and salad bowl and came out with a big box and a small one. I walked up to the big box and low and behold it was the best birthday surprise I could’ve asked for!!  B25 in Etain woohoo!! The bowl was out of stock, she’s going to order me one


----------



## loh

Winiebean said:


> I’ve only been to my store once and have really wanted a grey birkin. I went in today to check out the Carnets D’Equateur salad bowl and dishware collection because my birthday is tomorrow and my SA said she’d go in the back to check for one of the plates and salad bowl and came out with a big box and a small one. I walked up to the big box and low and behold it was the best birthday surprise I could’ve asked for!!  B25 in Etain woohoo!!
> 
> View attachment 4830577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830593



Wow!  Congrats and happy birthday!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Winiebean said:


> I’ve only been to my store once and have really wanted a grey birkin. I went in today to check out the Carnets D’Equateur salad bowl and dishware collection because my birthday is tomorrow and my SA said she’d go in the back to check for one of the plates and salad bowl and came out with a big box and a small one. I walked up to the big box and low and behold it was the best birthday surprise I could’ve asked for!!  B25 in Etain woohoo!! The bowl was out of stock, she’s going to order me one
> 
> View attachment 4830577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830593


Happy birthday ! Congrats , it is beautiful


----------



## MDNYC

Winiebean said:


> I’ve only been to my store once and have really wanted a grey birkin. I went in today to check out the Carnets D’Equateur salad bowl and dishware collection because my birthday is tomorrow and my SA said she’d go in the back to check for one of the plates and salad bowl and came out with a big box and a small one. I walked up to the big box and low and behold it was the best birthday surprise I could’ve asked for!!  B25 in Etain woohoo!! The bowl was out of stock, she’s going to order me one
> 
> View attachment 4830577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830593


Happy Birthday! Congratulations on the beautiful B!!


----------



## More bags

Winiebean said:


> I’ve only been to my store once and have really wanted a grey birkin. I went in today to check out the Carnets D’Equateur salad bowl and dishware collection because my birthday is tomorrow and my SA said she’d go in the back to check for one of the plates and salad bowl and came out with a big box and a small one. I walked up to the big box and low and behold it was the best birthday surprise I could’ve asked for!!  B25 in Etain woohoo!! The bowl was out of stock, she’s going to order me one
> 
> View attachment 4830577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830593


Happy birthday and congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## tlamdang08

Winiebean said:


> I’ve only been to my store once and have really wanted a grey birkin. I went in today to check out the Carnets D’Equateur salad bowl and dishware collection because my birthday is tomorrow and my SA said she’d go in the back to check for one of the plates and salad bowl and came out with a big box and a small one. I walked up to the big box and low and behold it was the best birthday surprise I could’ve asked for!!  B25 in Etain woohoo!! The bowl was out of stock, she’s going to order me one
> 
> View attachment 4830577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830593


Happy Birthday and Congratulations! love the cat pillow too!


----------



## Champie

Constance To Go Wallet in Noir Epsom leather and Rose Gold hardware.


----------



## Winiebean

loh said:


> Wow!  Congrats and happy birthday!!





Chanelandco said:


> Happy birthday ! Congrats , it is beautiful





MDNYC said:


> Happy Birthday! Congratulations on the beautiful B!!





More bags said:


> Happy birthday and congratulations on your new beauty!



Thanks all!! I still cant stop smiling over my first birkin, best birthday ever!


----------



## Winiebean

tlamdang08 said:


> Happy Birthday and Congratulations! love the cat pillow too!


Thank you! It’s my moms bedding, I took the B there to show her yesterday first thing hehe. But I got her that pillow in Oia, Santorini two years ago! I still regret not getting one of those pillows for myself


----------



## Rockerchic

Blue Nuit Evy PM GHW ...Had to get from Fashionphile so hurt a bit to pay over retail but Oh Well..It is new in box though and I'm excited to receive.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Winiebean said:


> I’ve only been to my store once and have really wanted a grey birkin. I went in today to check out the Carnets D’Equateur salad bowl and dishware collection because my birthday is tomorrow and my SA said she’d go in the back to check for one of the plates and salad bowl and came out with a big box and a small one. I walked up to the big box and low and behold it was the best birthday surprise I could’ve asked for!!  B25 in Etain woohoo!! The bowl was out of stock, she’s going to order me one
> 
> View attachment 4830577
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830588
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830591
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830592
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830593


Looks great with the twilly! Such a fab combination! Congrats!


----------



## momoc

Rockerchic said:


> View attachment 4831259
> 
> 
> Blue Nuit Evy PM GHW ...Had to get from Fashionphile so hurt a bit to pay over retail but Oh Well..It is new in box though and I'm excited to receive.



do you mean TPM instead of PM? Just guessing based on the picture & you paid over retail...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I’ve become obsessed with anything Jaguar Quetzal. Picked up this hand painted tray today. Don’t like the price tag but it’s too pretty and too limited to pass. Also trying to collect all the colorways for Jungle Love twilly.


----------



## acrowcounted

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve become obsessed with anything Jaguar Quetzal. Picked up this hand painted tray today. Don’t like the price tag but it’s too pretty and too limited to pass. Also trying to collect all the colorways for Jungle Love twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4831776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831777


Haven’t seen this tray colorway before. Looove it!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> Haven’t seen this tray colorway before. Looove it!



Thank you. Yes I was told that these hand painted trays are extremely limited


----------



## estallal

Poohbeary said:


> Kelly Cut Porosus Croc Bleu Marine GHW.
> I just can’t resist its charm and elegance


Do u mind sharing the price? So beautiful.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve become obsessed with anything Jaguar Quetzal. Picked up this hand painted tray today. Don’t like the price tag but it’s too pretty and too limited to pass. Also trying to collect all the colorways for Jungle Love twilly.
> 
> View attachment 4831776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831777



I’ve always loved that change tray.  If I ever get one, I’d like to hang it on a wall.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I’ve always loved that change tray.  If I ever get one, I’d like to hang it on a wall.



I’m not sure I’ll he comfortable hanging it on the wall. It will break my heart if it falls off. I got some plate stands sorta like the ones H store uses and I’ve been putting my change trays on display that way


----------



## pkwc2

Panoplie Equestre Eyeliner shawl in Ebene/Jaune gris from H.com and Goal sneakers in Argente/Blanc that my PS found at the H sale earlier this month.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’m not sure I’ll he comfortable hanging it on the wall. It will break my heart if it falls off. I got some plate stands sorta like the ones H store uses and I’ve been putting my change trays on display that way



It’s just a thought I have.  I’d probably actually be nervous hanging it on a wall, too.


----------



## Hkittens

My 10th anniversary present from DH. Im in love ❤️


----------



## Mila.K

My new Herbag 31 in Rouge H/Rouge Grenat. I wasn‘t into a Herbag, but fell in love with it .


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hi! This preloved one in mint condition arrived today. I searched 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
this motif for a long time. So glad I found it, though not my first choice cw.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous ! Can you show pics on finger?


Hkittens said:


> My 10th anniversary present from DH. Im in love ❤
> 
> View attachment 4831975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831976


----------



## Hkittens

Chrismin said:


> Gorgeous ! Can you show pics on finger?


 
Here it is


----------



## Ladybaga

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! This preloved one in mint condition arrived today. I searched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this motif for a long time. So glad I found it, though not my first choice cw.
> Thanks for letting me share


This color combo is really beautiful.  I love orange and turquoise/greens together.  Enjoy your scarf!


----------



## bagnut1

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! This preloved one in mint condition arrived today. I searched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this motif for a long time. So glad I found it, though not my first choice cw.
> Thanks for letting me share


That is beautiful!  Can I ask he name of the design?

I have a similar CW in the Tapis Persans and also liked, but didn’t love the combo. It has really grown on me though.


----------



## MommyDaze

bagnut1 said:


> That is beautiful!  Can I ask he name of the design?
> 
> I have a similar CW in the Tapis Persans and also liked, but didn’t love the combo. It has really grown on me though.


Not OP, but this is Parures de Samorais. Beautiful scarf and very popular design. Check out this thread in the clubhouse for more pics:




__





						Scarves - Ode to Parures de Samouraïs
					

As this fabulous Aline Honoré design finally slips into the boutiques it is becoming quite a hit for s/s 2017. To help everyone trying to sort out colorways and names, I put together this handy reference. Start obsessing! [emoji254]




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## elle woods

Hkittens said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 4832196


This is so beautiful. Happy anniversary! Can I ask what the ring is called?


----------



## Jbrock981

Met my SA today. She surprised me with my 1st Birkin. It is absolutely perfect!  30 in Gold Togo with PHW. I’m in love!


----------



## BBINX

I thought my first H bracelet would be the Clic-Clac but this CDC-24 in anemone RGHW arrived today.


----------



## craielover

Butler mini C GHW and Gold Clemence Mini Lindy GHW

I wish one of them was PHW but can't complain. Butler makes the C more luxurious and the mini L blends well with anything casual.

So ready for fall!


----------



## Hkittens

elle woods said:


> This is so beautiful. Happy anniversary! Can I ask what the ring is called?



Thank you !! Its Called the Vertige Cœur Ring


----------



## Sofiko

In Love with Butler, Kleider, soo beautiful


----------



## Pampelmuse

bagnut1 said:


> That is beautiful!  Can I ask he name of the design?
> 
> I have a similar CW in the Tapis Persans and also liked, but didn’t love the combo. It has really grown on me though.


Hi! It is Parures de Samouraïs by Aline Honoré from 2017 in  corail/turquoise/beige.


----------



## fergie.c

the Paddock wallet is so cute!!! love it!!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Here some modelling shots of my latest preloved Parures de Samourais.


----------



## Pampelmuse

I ordered the fabrik at an interior decoration store and let them
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 sew it up. 50 x 50 cm.
Circuit 24
Naturell 211039M01
price per meter 2710 swedish crowns


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> I ordered the fabrik at an interior decoration store and let them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833086
> View attachment 4833087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sew it up. 50 x 50 cm.
> Circuit 24
> Naturell 211039M01
> price per meter 2710 swedish crowns


Exquisite!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> Exquisite!


Thanks. Svensk Tenn.


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> Here some modelling shots of my latest preloved Parures de Samourais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833078
> View attachment 4833079
> View attachment 4833080
> View attachment 4833081


I like the ways you tied it.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> I like the ways you tied it.


Thank you. I tried to show different knots, but was in a hurry. My outfit was the best and no lippstick!! Urgh!!


----------



## TankerToad

Ailes said:


> Here are my spoils from obsessively stalking H.com over the last few weeks:
> 
> Three Graces twillies
> Heart scarf ring
> Oran nano charm - gold
> Rodeo PM - rouge indien / gold / bougainvillier
> Clic H Couvertures et Tenues de Jour
> Mini bolide - rose confetti chèvre
> Carre 90 - Le regard de l’arctique
> Although gorgeous, I will be returning the Clic H and scarf as they don’t suit me. I love lighter blues but they tend to bring out the yellow in my pasty skin. And I’d rather look anaemic than jaundiced
> View attachment 4826224
> View attachment 4826225
> View attachment 4826226


Impressive stalking! You scored some treasures !


----------



## eviliss

Sent my Constance for H spa 3 months ago and my husband only had the time to help me collect it back last Friday.

Ask him to try his luck for a so black rodeo and he really came back with it after so many trips.

Rodeos and all the used to be scarce items in H doesn’t seem so rare nowadays anymore. But I know I shouldn’t complain.


----------



## Babypooh777

eviliss said:


> Sent my Constance for H spa 3 months ago and my husband only had the time to help me collect it back last Friday.
> 
> Ask him to try his luck for a so black rodeo and he really came back with it after so many trips.
> 
> Rodeos and all the used to be scarce items in H doesn’t seem so rare nowadays anymore. But I know I shouldn’t complain.
> View attachment 4833724



I agree! Rodeos seem to pop up everywhere nowadays. I got 3 Rodeos within a month without prior purchase history...So black, So Pink Rose Azalee, and So Pink Rose Mexico..

Not that I'm complaining


----------



## BBINX

Blue de Genes PM with RGHW


----------



## angelicskater16

Picked up the Medor watch & Kelly Chaine earrings yesterday. So freaking in ♥️♥️♥️♥️‼️‼️‼️


----------



## crisbac

Clic H bracelet GHW Bleu Abysse!  



Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!


----------



## TeeCee77

Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!


----------



## California Dreaming

Went for a new mini Blue Nuit felt Evie, Nata/Etoupe Behapi double tour and a Plumes en Fete scarf!


----------



## ce_1992

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426



Both are so gorgeous but I’d keep the grey, it’s sooo classic and less likely to show dirt quickly...but that could be a personal thing, as I rarely wear white for the same reason! 

It’ll look amazing with your lovely anemone collection.


----------



## Winiebean

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426



Definitely keep the gray!


----------



## TeeCee77

ce_1992 said:


> Both are so gorgeous but I’d keep the grey, it’s sooo classic and less likely to show dirt quickly...but that could be a personal thing, as I rarely wear white for the same reason!
> 
> It’ll look amazing with your lovely anemone collection.


Thank you - my same thought. I want this to be a “wear it everywhere” coat. And I REALLY don’t like when things get dirty.


----------



## HKsai

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426


I vote both! You rock both of them. Grey for all season and cream with the Chanel espadrille.


----------



## TeeCee77

HKsai said:


> I vote both! You rock both of them. Grey for all season and cream with the Chanel espadrille.


Right! Gosh that thought did cross my mind **


----------



## Ball

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426


Another vote for gray!


----------



## missbagwathi

Playing around with my first and new Hermes scarf, the Jungle Love Love 90. The packaging is super cute.


----------



## Ailes

It’s been an awesome week!
New to me Vert Olive barenia K32! I like the differences in shade between strap and bag patina.
I was originally planning on gifting this bag but delivery was very delayed and now I might just keep it  (stuff up at FedEx where the bag got returned from Australia to US and 3 weeks later I’m still waiting on refund of the taxes I paid the first time around). 




Rose Extreme Mini Lindy  It’s such a happy colour! Here’s a couple of photos in different lighting with matching wildflowers in the background.


----------



## MrsPea

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426


Beautiful!!! I got the gilet in cream because my wardrobe is full of greys and blacks! 
Both colors look lovely on you!


----------



## JeanGranger

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426


I like it in grey. Would you my sharing the retail please?


----------



## PJ Gambler

Jade_13 said:


> Beautiful!!! I got the gilet in cream because my wardrobe is full of greys and blacks!
> Both colors look lovely on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834590


I vote for the cream!


----------



## adb

Chaine d ancre tpm rosegold earrings and nevada cap


----------



## getbetterwithH

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426


Both are dreamy, but my personal favorite would be the cream. Sorry


----------



## momasaurus

Ailes said:


> It’s been an awesome week!
> New to me Vert Olive barenia K32! I like the differences in shade between strap and bag patina.
> I was originally planning on gifting this bag but delivery was very delayed and now I might just keep it  (stuff up at FedEx where the bag got returned from Australia to US and 3 weeks later I’m still waiting on refund of the taxes I paid the first time around).
> 
> View attachment 4834532
> 
> 
> Rose Extreme Mini Lindy  It’s such a happy colour! Here’s a couple of photos in different lighting with matching wildflowers in the background.
> 
> View attachment 4834534
> View attachment 4834536


Gorgeous kelly!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Went in last night to pick up a scarf I had done a world search for (Cosmographia Universalis) and left with a few extra goodies


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426



Gorgeous coat!  You can’t go wrong with either.  I prefer the cream.


----------



## lindacherie

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426



I vote for the cream!


----------



## Siha77

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426



Definitely keep the grey! The “heathering” texture in the grey is soooo beautiful.


----------



## TeeCee77

Winiebean said:


> Definitely keep the gray!





Siha77 said:


> Definitely keep the grey! The “heathering” texture in the grey is soooo beautiful.





lindacherie said:


> I vote for the cream!





getbetterwithH said:


> Both are dreamy, but my personal favorite would be the cream. Sorry





Ball said:


> Another vote for gray!


You are all so sweet, and reflect my sentiments exactly . . . I want BOTH! So, the conclusion is that I am going to keep the gray as my first coat since I feel more comfortable using the color fearlessly! But I will keep an eye out for cream next season ans I am sure there will be some more lovely temptations! Cream will be number 2!


----------



## Beccarre

thriftyandlux said:


> Went in last night to pick up a scarf I had done a world search for (Cosmographia Universalis) and left with a few extra goodies
> View attachment 4834943
> View attachment 4834944
> View attachment 4834945



Adore your cw of Cosmographia Universalis, and congrats on your extra goodies haha  I've been debating between that vs La Légende du Cheval à Plumes and it's so hard to decide.

Would love it if you could model a couple knots of the Cosmographia please!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Clic H bracelet GHW Bleu Abysse!
> 
> View attachment 4834340
> 
> Thanks a lot to my lovely SA!



So beautiful my dearest friend! I miss our meetings with our lovely SA at the Hermès boutique  Bisous!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> So beautiful my dearest friend! I miss our meetings with our lovely SA at the Hermès boutique  Bisous!


Thank you very much, my dearest @PetiteParisChic!   Me too! I miss our H meetings so much!  Kisses!


----------



## luv2shop_78

JeanGranger said:


> I like it in grey. Would you my sharing the retail please?


Yes. Please share!


----------



## TeeCee77

luv2shop_78 said:


> Yes. Please share!


The coat was $6650


----------



## Ladybaga

kleider said:


> Butler mini C GHW and Gold Clemence Mini Lindy GHW
> 
> I wish one of them was PHW but can't complain. Butler makes the C more luxurious and the mini L blends well with anything casual.
> 
> So ready for fall!
> View attachment 4832631


kleider,
You are teasing us with that orange box! (LOVE your bags, by the way.)


----------



## Chrismin

Quite a price but I really think it’s timeless !


TeeCee77 said:


> The coat was $6650


----------



## <3mychinitos

TeeCee77 said:


> Took the plunge and got the most beautiful cashmere coat! Just when I thought I was done... my SA knows how to get me   I debated between the cream and gray.... so hard! I ultimately went with gray but SA has the cream on hold overnight if I decide to swap. Input welcome!
> 
> View attachment 4834421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834425
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834426



I actually love the cream more, but both are nice!  Congrats!


----------



## <3mychinitos

California Dreaming said:


> Went for a new mini Blue Nuit felt Evie, Nata/Etoupe Behapi double tour and a Plumes en Fete scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834428


Congrats!  I’ve never seen a felt evie before!  So special!


----------



## Nerja

missbagwathi said:


> Playing around with my first and new Hermes scarf, the Jungle Love Love 90. The packaging is super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4834514
> View attachment 4834515
> View attachment 4834516
> View attachment 4834517
> View attachment 4834518
> View attachment 4834519


This is so pretty!!   Enjoy this lovely silk!


----------



## <3mychinitos

H Lipstick in Rouge Epice. Even the small things seem luxurious! ❤️


----------



## craielover

Ladybaga said:


> kleider,
> You are teasing us with that orange box! (LOVE your bags, by the way.)


Haha that's a silk in wallet in Nata, just thought it would be nice to have something orange in that pic


----------



## tlamdang08

Finally it arrived  
Kelly pocket compact wallet tricolor


----------



## Phiona88

Some RTW pieces I purchased from the trunk show. My absolute favorite is the Cashmere Cardigan Esprit Blouson in Vert Sapin. It's so warm and soft and cozy that I never want to take it off!






Asymmetric Dress:



Asymmetric Top in Gris Alumine:


----------



## BBINX

1 week ago I had no Hermes bracelets and now this is the 3rd! CDC matte alligator amethyst will silver hardware


----------



## Love Of My Life

BBINX said:


> 1 week ago I had no Hermes bracelets and now this is the 3rd! CDC matte alligator amethyst will silver hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836036


Wonderful color... enjoy!!


----------



## Marlee

Today I bought this Kelly Double Tour as a birthday gift for myself


----------



## LOA24

Marlee said:


> Today I bought this Kelly Double Tour as a birthday gift for myself
> 
> View attachment 4836202


Happy Birthday!! Planning my H gift to myself as well


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Phiona88 said:


> Some RTW pieces I purchased from the trunk show. My absolute favorite is the Cashmere Cardigan Esprit Blouson in Vert Sapin. It's so warm and soft and cozy that I never want to take it off!
> 
> View attachment 4835979
> View attachment 4835980
> View attachment 4835981



Oh wow i love love love this cardigan! Do those flecks sparkle or are they just a lighter color? May I ask you for the reference number and price?


----------



## getbetterwithH

Marlee said:


> Today I bought this Kelly Double Tour as a birthday gift for myself
> 
> View attachment 4836202


Happy birthday, enjoy your special day! Beautiful color


----------



## Leo the Lion

Marlee said:


> Today I bought this Kelly Double Tour as a birthday gift for myself
> 
> View attachment 4836202


Congrats and Happy Birthday! Is that Magnolia? So pretty!!


----------



## Elm1979

I added the Picotin Touch 18  to my small Hermès family. I’m in love! Of course I am already thinking about what I would like to add next ‍♀️


----------



## Ladybaga

kleider said:


> Haha that's a silk in wallet in Nata, just thought it would be nice to have something orange in that pic


LOVE IT!!! I want a silk in wallet! I like the size that you have; I'm assuming it is the smaller one? I need a small wallet.


----------



## themeanreds

Very excited to share my new to me Birkin 35 in Noir Fjord leather with PHW. Wasn’t expecting to get her this year, but very happy that I did  (She’s from 2005)


----------



## dakotady

Went into my local Hermes today to pick up the first bag this year. The box C18 that I got last year made me realize that box leather is really not that bad. It is buttery and structured yet soft to the touch. I don't baby my bag, I just use it like normal but avoid rainy/cloudy days. I do play some piano which is why I keep my nails short, I guess that helps a lot. So after using the box c18 for a few months, I added a box K28 sellier to my wishlist. Just a week after adding that to my list, my SA messaged me and said "guess what?!" Hahaha!!!  It is a black K28 sellier in box with GHW! Yay!! So now I have a little Hermes black-and-gold family~~ the K25 is in epsom.


----------



## themeanreds

Posting pic again ‍♀️ The previous one looks blurry??


----------



## Ladybaga

Marlee said:


> Today I bought this Kelly Double Tour as a birthday gift for myself
> 
> View attachment 4836202


This is so pretty! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

themeanreds said:


> Posting pic again ‍♀ The previous one looks blurry??
> View attachment 4836604


The veining is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Marlee

lovemylife15 said:


> Happy Birthday!! Planning my H gift to myself as well



Thank you! An H gift to yourself is always a good idea! 


getbetterwithH said:


> Happy birthday, enjoy your special day! Beautiful color



Thank you so much!


Leo the Lion said:


> Congrats and Happy Birthday! Is that Magnolia? So pretty!!



Thanks!  Yes it is Magnolia, it’s a lovely color! 


Ladybaga said:


> This is so pretty! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## A.Ali

Got this caftan for my wife.


----------



## thriftyandlux

Beccarre said:


> Adore your cw of Cosmographia Universalis, and congrats on your extra goodies haha  I've been debating between that vs La Légende du Cheval à Plumes and it's so hard to decide.
> 
> Would love it if you could model a couple knots of the Cosmographia please!


I'll PM you!


----------



## gucci_chelsea

here’s my new to me K32 in evergrain  (she’s actually 16 years old!)




thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Phiona88

ajaxbreaker said:


> Oh wow i love love love this cardigan! Do those flecks sparkle or are they just a lighter color? May I ask you for the reference number and price?



Sure thing! It cost HKD 25,500 which is around USD 3290. The "flecks" are just lighter colors of the wool.


----------



## Tonimichelle

themeanreds said:


> Posting pic again ‍♀ The previous one looks blurry??
> View attachment 4836604


This is soooo beautiful!


----------



## Mariambagaholic

my last purchases from Hermes.com 



my first rodeos to start my collection so I went with something dark (vert cypress) and something colorful. The eye mask feel luxurious but I’m not a big fun of the design.


----------



## bagnut1

Mariambagaholic said:


> my last purchases from Hermes.com
> 
> View attachment 4837189
> 
> my first rodeos to start my collection so I went with something dark (vert cypress) and something colorful. The eye mask feel luxurious but I’m not a big fun of the design.


Very nice, and you can send that eye mask to me if you don't like.


----------



## cloee

Evelyne tpm in gris perle with etain strap, and a few other items because she didn’t want to come home alone


----------



## Lejic

A.Ali said:


> Got this caftan for my wife.
> 
> View attachment 4836792


Beautiful!

Could you please share the price if you don’t mind?


----------



## samfalstaff

themeanreds said:


> Very excited to share my new to me Birkin 35 in Noir Fjord leather with PHW. Wasn’t expecting to get her this year, but very happy that I did  (She’s from 2005)
> 
> View attachment 4836519


Beautiful! Fjord has so much character!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mariambagaholic said:


> my last purchases from Hermes.com
> 
> View attachment 4837189
> 
> my first rodeos to start my collection so I went with something dark (vert cypress) and something colorful. The eye mask feel luxurious but I’m not a big fun of the design.



Did they choose the eye mask design at random for you?    I think it’s fabulous!


----------



## craielover

Ladybaga said:


> LOVE IT!!! I want a silk in wallet! I like the size that you have; I'm assuming it is the smaller one? I need a small wallet.


Yes it's about the size of my palm. Quite roomy inside.


----------



## tlamdang08

kleider said:


> Yes it's about the size of my palm. Quite roomy inside.
> View attachment 4837715


I am twin  with you on this, love it!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Added this Picotin 18 in Lime and Sesame to my collection of neutrals! Soooo cute! Wish it was Spring and not locked inside. It will have to wait til next year! In the meantime, I can stare at it.  LOL


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Did they choose the eye mask design at random for you?    I think it’s fabulous!



yes! but you can choose the color pattern


----------



## Papples1223

bagloverismeme said:


> My latest purchase! A menthe jypsiere 28. Slowly building up my hermes collection


Beautiful color!! I am deciding on a menthe wallet for myself and wondering if you can please confirm how your menthe looks in real life? Is it closer to the first picture of the  wallet on top of the hermes box or the second picture with the hand holding it? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## himynameisalyssa

Picotin 18 in feu with shw!


----------



## Babypooh777

Please welcome my HG baby Pico in Etain GHW with its Rose Mexico baby pony!

So ecstatic to get a Pico in Gold hardware!


----------



## Ladybaga

kleider said:


> Yes it's about the size of my palm. Quite roomy inside.
> View attachment 4837715


Thank you for this photo. The pattern and colors couldn’t be more perfect! I love this!!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I received my sneakers and twilly today.









My favorite color is white with red H. Unfortunately, they only have it for men. Finally, I saw this color on H.com and I love it.





Always a new twilly for my Miss K.




“Paris is always a good idea.” Isn’t it?




This is how it look on my red K. 




Happy weekend.


----------



## costa

I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple


----------



## acrowcounted

costa said:


> I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
> It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple
> 
> View attachment 4839306


It’s beautiful but what has you holding back? If it’s anything other than price (ie specs are perfect, just expensive) I would hold out for exactly what you want (different size, color, hw, whatever it is)


----------



## Tonimichelle

costa said:


> I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
> It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple
> 
> View attachment 4839306


Ok, I don’t like pink.. but WOW!!!


----------



## Redbirdhermes

Tonimichelle said:


> Ok, I don’t like pink.. but WOW!!!


Exactly, my first thought was That’s a Lot of Rose Purple.  You will need to own (meaning wear it proudly and with passion) that purse for sure.  That purse is awesome.


----------



## momoc

costa said:


> I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
> It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple
> 
> View attachment 4839306



It sure is a stunning bag! Maybe it’s the lighting but it’s definitely more pink and less purple than what I think of RP as. A statement bag in any case. Good luck deciding and hope to hear your decision!


----------



## Sofiko

costa said:


> I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
> It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple
> 
> View attachment 4839306


Beautiful bag and even though I personally prefer Rose Scheherazade for bright pink croc this one is an incredible eye candy good luck deciding!


----------



## Blueskybasin

costa said:


> I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
> It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple
> 
> View attachment 4839306


This really is stunning!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

costa said:


> I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
> It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple
> 
> View attachment 4839306


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## costa

Tonimichelle said:


> Ok, I don’t like pink.. but WOW!!!



It like less pink in real life 



momoc said:


> It sure is a stunning bag! Maybe it’s the lighting but it’s definitely more pink and less purple than what I think of RP as. A statement bag in any case. Good luck deciding and hope to hear your decision!



You are right, it’s definitely the lighting, it has a lot more purple undertone.


----------



## costa

acrowcounted said:


> It’s beautiful but what has you holding back? If it’s anything other than price (ie specs are perfect, just expensive) I would hold out for exactly what you want (different size, color, hw, whatever it is)



Size it’s fine, I actually buy 30 most of the time.
The fact is I like matte more, and I use my lisse very rarely.
So I’m just thinking if and how much I will use it (I have an emerald lisse and almost never used it, even if I’m really happy to have it).
Some colors are definitely much better in lisse. And this color is stunning irl.


----------



## costa

Meanwhile I got this ktg
I don’t think it’s considered a bag and therefore it doesen’t count for the year quota


----------



## smallfry

costa said:


> Meanwhile I got this ktg
> I don’t think it’s considered a bag and therefore it doesen’t count for the year quota
> 
> View attachment 4839457
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839459
> View attachment 4839457
> View attachment 4839458
> View attachment 4839459
> View attachment 4839457
> View attachment 4839458
> View attachment 4839459


Gorgeous!  What color yellow is this?


----------



## costa

smallfry said:


> Gorgeous!  What color yellow is this?


Thank you!
The color is Foin and it’s chevre mysore


----------



## smallfry

costa said:


> Thank you!
> The color is Foin and it’s chevre mysore


Thank you costa, it really is beautiful!  First time I'm seeing anything in Foin


----------



## Leo the Lion

costa said:


> I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
> It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple
> 
> View attachment 4839306


Pure perfection!!!


----------



## undecided45

Small haul from the boutique! I have fallen in love with vert bosphore. It is a color that looks very different on different leathers! After looking at a Lindy 26 in Clemence and this evercolor Bastia, I decided to take the Bastia home. 


I also purchased an o’kelly necklace, an H Deco cup and beige natural (matte) lipstick.


----------



## costa

Love the color of the lipstick


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Two additions to the Flava Fam!
Oran in rose gold and k28 Rose Azaleè ghw!!!


----------



## loh

Israeli_Flava said:


> Two additions to the Flava Fam!
> Oran in rose gold and k28 Rose Azaleè ghw!!!
> 
> View attachment 4839509
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839511




Love the sandals.  And, of course, the K!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

costa said:


> I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
> It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple
> 
> View attachment 4839306



I don’t normally like a lot of pink but this bag is gorgeous! Is the hardware rose gold or permabrass? and may I ask if Nilo B30 is still $47,800? I’m curious why Poro croc B30 costs almost $10K more...


----------



## costa

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I don’t normally like a lot of pink but this bag is gorgeous! Is the hardware rose gold or permabrass? and may I ask if Nilo B30 is still $47,800? I’m curious why Poro croc B30 costs almost $10K more...


I think it’s permabrass (I didn’t ask but it quote sure).


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

My SO and two 45s


----------



## Pampelmuse

costa said:


> I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
> It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple
> 
> View attachment 4839306


It is beautiful! Grab it, if it is what you really want. I would love to own it.


----------



## HeatherZE

Pinkfairyjade said:


> My SO and two 45s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840145
> View attachment 4840146
> View attachment 4840147


Beautiful! Is that GT and Craie?


----------



## HeatherZE

HeatherZE said:


> Beautiful! Is that GT and Craie?


Never mind I saw your SO post in the other thread!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

HeatherZE said:


> Beautiful! Is that GT and Craie?


GA and beton


----------



## lorihmatthews

I bought an Avalon pillow to match the blanket I bought a few weeks ago.


----------



## Purseloco

undecided45 said:


> Small haul from the boutique! I have fallen in love with vert bosphore. It is a color that looks very different on different leathers! After looking at a Lindy 26 in Clemence and this evercolor Bastia, I decided to take the Bastia home.
> View attachment 4839495
> 
> I also purchased an o’kelly necklace, an H Deco cup and beige natural (matte) lipstick.
> View attachment 4839494
> 
> View attachment 4839502
> 
> View attachment 4839496


Love all of your goodies. I miss shopping. I am on a ban until after grad school! But, I get to live vicariously through you.


----------



## PIPET83

love them.


----------



## dooneybaby

Enjoying a morning tea in my office with the latest H teacup and saucer to add to my collection.


----------



## dooneybaby

Pinkfairyjade said:


> My SO and two 45s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840145
> View attachment 4840146
> View attachment 4840147


But the Kelly! (Where's the drool emoji?)


----------



## aprilbreeze123

Picotin 22, PHW, Maurice leather, Vert Criquet!!


----------



## Siha77

aprilbreeze123 said:


> View attachment 4840648
> 
> 
> Picotin 22, PHW, Maurice leather, Vert Criquet!!



SO cute!!! I LOVE vert criquet. Congrats on your cutie!


----------



## gucci_chelsea

this lovely L30 noir w ghw is my latest boutique purchase 




thanks for letting me share!


----------



## momasaurus

thriftyandlux said:


> Went in last night to pick up a scarf I had done a world search for (Cosmographia Universalis) and left with a few extra goodies
> View attachment 4834943
> View attachment 4834944
> View attachment 4834945


All so beautiful! well done


----------



## momasaurus

Phiona88 said:


> Some RTW pieces I purchased from the trunk show. My absolute favorite is the Cashmere Cardigan Esprit Blouson in Vert Sapin. It's so warm and soft and cozy that I never want to take it off!
> 
> View attachment 4835979
> View attachment 4835980
> View attachment 4835981
> 
> 
> Asymmetric Dress:
> View attachment 4835982
> 
> 
> Asymmetric Top in Gris Alumine:
> View attachment 4835983


These pieces are all gorgeous! Everything looks fabulous on you. That sweater!!!!


----------



## WhereismyH

Kelly pochette. Waited so long for this.


----------



## Tasha1

Evelyne Anemone
Very beautiful and interesting colour
(thanks  *TraseySH *for her nice pics)


----------



## Chanelandco

Small goodies for my birthday. 
My first CSGM and third plumes en fete..
And some perfumes


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

dooneybaby said:


> But the Kelly! (Where's the drool emoji?)



Here’s the drool emoji.  Drool away!!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Chanelandco said:


> Small goodies for my birthday.
> My first CSGM and third plumes en fete..
> And some perfumes
> 
> View attachment 4840967


Happy birthday.


----------



## Chanelandco

luzdetaiwan said:


> Happy birthday.


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Susie Tunes

Chanelandco said:


> Small goodies for my birthday.
> My first CSGM and third plumes en fete..
> And some perfumes
> 
> View attachment 4840967


 Happy Birthday - enjoy those lovely treats


----------



## momoc

Chanelandco said:


> Small goodies for my birthday.
> My first CSGM and third plumes en fete..
> And some perfumes
> 
> View attachment 4840967



Happy birthday !!

I’m waiting for the same design to arrive at my store, it’s the last one I want from this season’s scarves. At least that’s what I keep telling myself


----------



## Scandibabe

Just brought her home. GP 36 in rouge H country leather


----------



## lulilu

PIPET83 said:


> love them.
> 
> View attachment 4840393



Looks great on your sofa.  I am curious -- is it on a balcony?  What are the glass panels behind it?


----------



## Chanelandco

Susie Tunes said:


> Happy Birthday - enjoy those lovely treats


Thank you Susie!



momoc said:


> Happy birthday !!
> 
> I’m waiting for the same design to arrive at my store, it’s the last one I want from this season’s scarves. At least that’s what I keep telling myself


Thank you Momoc!
Plumes en fete is such a beautiful design. Wich cw are u waiting for?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Scandibabe said:


> Just brought her home. GP 36 in rouge H country leather
> 
> View attachment 4841071



I have a GP30 in this spec. It’s darker than expected but still gorgeous.


----------



## momoc

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you Momoc!
> Plumes en fete is such a beautiful design. Wich cw are u waiting for?



Deciding between 04 and 09 (which If I’m not mistaken is what you got  ). Hope to see them in person soon. Enjoy your beautiful purchase!


----------



## Chanelandco

momoc said:


> Deciding between 04 and 09 (which If I’m not mistaken is what you got  ). Hope to see them in person soon. Enjoy your beautiful purchase!


Yes I got the 09.
I also tried the 04 but it was too muted for me. But they are all beautiful .
Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## xray

Waiting for a mini-lindy but have gotten a few mini-Evies in the meantime...  they're so cute.  
I never even looked at evelynes before.


----------



## Vancity9

Have been after a constance for a while.  Didn't think I'd end up with ostrich.  Was offered this by my SA and couldn't pass on it.  No more purchases for me for a while...


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> Evelyne Anemone
> Very beautiful and interesting colour
> (thanks  *TraseySH *for her nice pics)
> 
> View attachment 4840808
> View attachment 4840807


So pretty @Tasha1 !!! Congrats!!!


----------



## estallal

Vancity9 said:


> View attachment 4841199
> 
> Have been after a constance for a while.  Didn't think I'd end up with ostrich.  Was offered this by my SA and couldn't pass on it.  No more purchases for me for a while...


What’s the color? Congrats!


----------



## Ladybaga

Chanelandco said:


> Small goodies for my birthday.
> My first CSGM and third plumes en fete..
> And some perfumes
> 
> View attachment 4840967


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! I am loving that shawl! (The perfumes are amazing, too!)


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> Two additions to the Flava Fam!
> Oran in rose gold and k28 Rose Azaleè ghw!!!
> 
> View attachment 4839509
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839510
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839511


She is gorgeous! You always have the best names for your bags.  What shall we call this little one?   Petal?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Vancity9 said:


> View attachment 4841199
> 
> Have been after a constance for a while.  Didn't think I'd end up with ostrich.  Was offered this by my SA and couldn't pass on it.  No more purchases for me for a while...



Gorgeous! Is it blue iris?


----------



## Ladybaga

luzdetaiwan said:


> I received my sneakers and twilly today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite color is white with red H. Unfortunately, they only have it for men. Finally, I saw this color on H.com and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a new twilly for my Miss K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Paris is always a good idea.” Isn’t it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it look on my red K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy weekend.


I love your sneakers and the twilly! It looks perfect on your bag with the rodeo.  Perfect pairings!


----------



## Ladybaga

Phiona88 said:


> Some RTW pieces I purchased from the trunk show. My absolute favorite is the Cashmere Cardigan Esprit Blouson in Vert Sapin. It's so warm and soft and cozy that I never want to take it off!
> 
> View attachment 4835979
> View attachment 4835980
> View attachment 4835981
> 
> 
> Asymmetric Dress:
> View attachment 4835982
> 
> 
> Asymmetric Top in Gris Alumine:
> View attachment 4835983


You look so lovely in each of these pieces!


----------



## Vancity9

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Gorgeous! Is it blue iris?


Yes it is!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Vancity9 said:


> Yes it is!



Congratulation! it is my favorite color for ostrich right now, and since i know waiting for a b/k/c in Blue Iris Ostrich requires much patience I’m thinking of picking up a wallet in this leather first


----------



## Vancity9

estallal said:


> What’s the color? Congrats!


Thanks.  Blue iris!


----------



## Vancity9

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congratulation! it is my favorite color for ostrich right now, and since i know waiting for a b/k/c in Blue Iris Ostrich requires much patience I’m thinking of picking up a wallet in this leather first


Thanks.  I guess I just lucked out!


----------



## Chanelandco

Ladybaga said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!! I am loving that shawl! (The perfumes are amazing, too!)


Thanks a lot Ladybaga ❤️


----------



## Phiona88

Popped in wanting to pick-up the Mini Pop H necklace I'd ordered and walked away with a bit more 

The necklace I'd ordered:



Some scarves:




And a new twilly for my red Kelly! Actually the Vert Cypress rodeo is new too - managed to purchase it online on H.com UK


----------



## lulilu

Phiona88 said:


> Some RTW pieces I purchased from the trunk show. My absolute favorite is the Cashmere Cardigan Esprit Blouson in Vert Sapin. It's so warm and soft and cozy that I never want to take it off!
> 
> Asymmetric Dress:
> View attachment 4835982
> 
> 
> Asymmetric Top in Gris Alumine:



Really like this dress on you.


----------



## samfalstaff

Phiona88 said:


> Popped in wanting to pick-up the Mini Pop H necklace I'd ordered and walked away with a bit more
> 
> The necklace I'd ordered:
> View attachment 4841585
> 
> 
> Some scarves:
> 
> View attachment 4841586
> 
> 
> And a new twilly for my red Kelly! Actually the Vert Cypress rodeo is new too - managed to purchase it online on H.com UK
> 
> View attachment 4841587


That is a beautiful red! What is the color?


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Ladybaga said:


> I love your sneakers and the twilly! It looks perfect on your bag with the rodeo.  Perfect pairings!


Thank you.


----------



## Phiona88

samfalstaff said:


> That is a beautiful red! What is the color?



Thanks! It’s Rouge de Coeur.


----------



## Bentley143

My purchases from last week    
birkin 25 in gold with ghw, a rodeo in lime, a matte lipstick, boots to match the bag, and I was feeling generous so I got my husband shorts lol.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl




----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

MM Ulysse in Rose Mexico


----------



## so_sofya1985

A few scarves and scarf rings  I finally found that Perfect green!


----------



## GHWonly

Went in to pick up a Calvi and Ulysses PM for my BF to start his H journey........oh and to visit the CDC 24 in Cactus Croco I've had on hold while my SA went on vacation, too bad I fell in love with this instead, much easier for daily wear! 

Excuse my sunburn as I spent this last weekend at the pool after a 6 month sun hiatus! 

My SA also informed me the only skins for this season's CDC24 will be the pink, black and green croco and desert natura on offer atm.


----------



## Amka

GHWonly said:


> Went in to pick up a Calvi and Ulysses PM for my BF to start his H journey........oh and to visit the CDC 24 in Cactus Croco I've had on hold while my SA went on vacation, too bad I fell in love with this instead, much easier for daily wear!
> 
> Excuse my sunburn as I spent this last weekend at the pool after a 6 month sun hiatus!
> 
> My SA also informed me the only skins for this season's CDC24 will be the pink, black and green croco and desert natura on offer atm.
> 
> View attachment 4842082



It looks great on you! 
The “desert natura” CDC 24 looked kind of like a tanned ombre lizard....
Is there any ring pattern on it?


----------



## GHWonly

Amka said:


> It looks great on you!
> The “desert natura” CDC 24 looked kind of like a tanned ombre lizard....
> Is there any ring pattern on it?



Thank you! 

There is a very subtle ring pattern and slight sheen to the skin, the tones are less contasting than they appear in images on H online.


----------



## Purseloco

GHWonly said:


> Went in to pick up a Calvi and Ulysses PM for my BF to start his H journey........oh and to visit the CDC 24 in Cactus Croco I've had on hold while my SA went on vacation, too bad I fell in love with this instead, much easier for daily wear!
> 
> Excuse my sunburn as I spent this last weekend at the pool after a 6 month sun hiatus!
> 
> My SA also informed me the only skins for this season's CDC24 will be the pink, black and green croco and desert natura on offer atm.
> 
> View attachment 4842082
> 
> Looks Fantastic!


----------



## hers4eva

Phiona88 said:


> Popped in wanting to pick-up the Mini Pop H necklace I'd ordered and walked away with a bit more
> 
> The necklace I'd ordered:
> View attachment 4841585
> 
> 
> Some scarves:
> 
> View attachment 4841586
> 
> 
> And a new twilly for my red Kelly! Actually the Vert Cypress rodeo is new too - managed to purchase it online on H.com UK
> 
> View attachment 4841587




 Love love your new Twilly ... what is it called?

How are you liking your pop necklace? Do you have the matching earrings too?


----------



## samfalstaff

Phiona88 said:


> Thanks! It’s Rouge de Coeur.


Oh, I should have known! One of their best reds IMO!


----------



## Phiona88

hers4eva said:


> Love love your new Twilly ... what is it called?
> 
> How are you liking your pop necklace? Do you have the matching earrings too?



Thank you! It's called Pani La Shar Pawnee twilly in colors Vert Foncé, Rose Vif and Noir.

I'm loving the new Mini Pop necklace - I always thought the regular sized one was a bit big, so this Mini one is perfect for me. I didn't purchase the earrings though!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Phiona88 said:


> Popped in wanting to pick-up the Mini Pop H necklace I'd ordered and walked away with a bit more
> 
> The necklace I'd ordered:
> View attachment 4841585
> 
> 
> Some scarves:
> 
> View attachment 4841586
> 
> 
> And a new twilly for my red Kelly! Actually the Vert Cypress rodeo is new too - managed to purchase it online on H.com UK
> 
> View attachment 4841587


I ordered this exactly scarf too! They had all colours but this one! How are you finding it? Mod pics?


----------



## Olivia915

so_sofya1985 said:


> A few scarves and scarf rings  I finally found that Perfect green!
> View attachment 4842012


What is the black scarf with a green tone, dear?


----------



## so_sofya1985

Olivia915 said:


> What is the black scarf with a green tone, dear?


Hey! It’s l’è spirit de la foret! 
I found a pic online for you and one on me:


----------



## dsrm

Gold tpm


----------



## meg8182000

I hadn’t been to the H store since January but today I had my first appointment at my local store. I was hoping for a new bag but didn’t see what I was looking for but the trip was still fun and I did walk away with a couple little purchases. My newest Rodeo pm in Rubis and a Bastia verso in Vert Bosphore and Rose D?.
I’m actually not sure of the inside color so if anyone can tell me I’d appreciate it.


----------



## acrowcounted

meg8182000 said:


> I hadn’t been to the H store since January but today I had my first appointment at my local store. I was hoping for a new bag but didn’t see what I was looking for but the trip was still fun and I did walk away with a couple little purchases. My newest Rodeo pm in Rubis and a Bastia verso in Vert Bosphore and Rose D?.
> I’m actually not sure of the inside color so if anyone can tell me I’d appreciate it.
> View attachment 4843394
> View attachment 4843395
> View attachment 4843396


Rose d’ete. I have the same one! Love them both, congrats!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Never thought I'd buy a birkin 25 but it was too cute to pass up! The novillo leather is divine!


----------



## meg8182000

acrowcounted said:


> Rose d’ete. I have the same one! Love them both, congrats!



Thank you very much! It was driving me nuts!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

costa said:


> I have this on hold and have to decide soon.
> It’s a birkin 30 lisse Niloticus rose purple
> 
> View attachment 4839306


 Can't even describe the beauty!!


----------



## 27leborse

lovefordiamonds said:


> Never thought I'd buy a birkin 25 but it was too cute to pass up! The novillo leather is divine!
> View attachment 4843412


So beautiful! The interior looks looks like Sauge, is this a verso?


----------



## so_sofya1985

lovefordiamonds said:


> Never thought I'd buy a birkin 25 but it was too cute to pass up! The novillo leather is divine!
> View attachment 4843412


I want


----------



## couturequeen

Enjoying the Bordeaux Picotin 22!


----------



## so_sofya1985

couturequeen said:


> Enjoying the Picotin 22!
> 
> View attachment 4843708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843709


Is that rouge H?


----------



## couturequeen

so_sofya1985 said:


> Is that rouge H?


Bordeaux!


----------



## diane278

couturequeen said:


> Enjoying the Bordeaux Picotin 22!
> 
> View attachment 4843708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843709


I’m loving that bag in that color!


----------



## iamberrytastic

couturequeen said:


> Enjoying the Bordeaux Picotin 22!
> 
> View attachment 4843708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843709




What a lovely bag. I love a good dark red.


----------



## Phiona88

lovefordiamonds said:


> Never thought I'd buy a birkin 25 but it was too cute to pass up! The novillo leather is divine!



I'm wishing for a neutral Birkin in Novillo this year and this bag looks so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

27leborse said:


> So beautiful! The interior looks looks like Sauge, is this a verso?


Good eye! Yes, it is a verso. Gris tourtelle on the inside


----------



## Mairaculi

Hi, I'm new here! And I just bought my very first Hermès item (second-hand). It's a silk gavroche in the Tourbillons style. It arrived today and it's really beautiful for fall and I'm so happy with the condition it is in!


----------



## Purseloco

couturequeen said:


> Enjoying the Bordeaux Picotin 22!
> 
> View attachment 4843708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843709


Beauty beyond words!


----------



## Raaz

lovefordiamonds said:


> Never thought I'd buy a birkin 25 but it was too cute to pass up! The novillo leather is divine!
> View attachment 4843412


She is perrrrfect!


----------



## Chrismin

couturequeen said:


> Enjoying the Bordeaux Picotin 22!
> 
> View attachment 4843708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843709


i have to say im not usually a bordeaux fan but this combo is fantastic
have never seen pico in this color before!


----------



## 27leborse

27leborse said:


> So beautiful! The interior looks looks like Sauge, is this a verso?


Lucky you! This is gorgeous neutral combo


----------



## 27leborse

lovefordiamonds said:


> Good eye! Yes, it is a verso. Gris tourtelle on the inside


Lucky you! Such a beautiful neutral combo


----------



## Babygrand8

xray said:


> Waiting for a mini-lindy but have gotten a few mini-Evies in the meantime...  they're so cute.
> I never even looked at evelynes before.
> View attachment 4841180


I was able to get a mini evelyne in blue, what is the official color for the lavender one, such a wonderful and soothing color


----------



## xray

Babygrand8 said:


> I was able to get a mini evelyne in blue, what is the official color for the lavender one, such a wonderful and soothing color


Anemone !  A beautiful purple which has underlying blue tones...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Deep Blue mini Evelyn GHW. A bunch of rodeos and twillies.


----------



## MommyDaze

Don’t usually share purchases, but these are a winner if you are looking to upgrade casual styles. Love the embossed CDA design. Biarritz leather slide from the men’s dept. (Comes in white too.)


----------



## Ladybaga

Mairaculi said:


> Hi, I'm new here! And I just bought my very first Hermès item (second-hand). It's a silk gavroche in the Tourbillons style. It arrived today and it's really beautiful for fall and I'm so happy with the condition it is in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843975


LOVELY scarf and perfect for fall! Welcome to the slippery orange slope! Glad to have you join our Hermes forum!


----------



## Mairaculi

Ladybaga said:


> LOVELY scarf and perfect for fall! Welcome to the slippery orange slope! Glad to have you join our Hermes forum!


Thank you


----------



## so_sofya1985

Mairaculi said:


> Hi, I'm new here! And I just bought my very first Hermès item (second-hand). It's a silk gavroche in the Tourbillons style. It arrived today and it's really beautiful for fall and I'm so happy with the condition it is in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843975


Gooooorgeous blues and so perfect for the autumn!


----------



## so_sofya1985

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Deep Blue mini Evelyn GHW. A bunch of rodeos and twillies.
> 
> View attachment 4844183
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844184


What does one do with so many rodeos? Loving the mini Evie


----------



## nattle

When I said I’m done with H this year these Beauty mules are soooo comfortable. Loving the rhinestone H buckle. Understated yet classy


----------



## Krismsong

Bought my second vintage Hermes a couple days ago and had it identified by some lovely ladies here at tpf and authenticated by bababebi yesterday. Want to share my new to me Sac Dog shiny croc with folks but have no where to go with quarantine. LOL


----------



## Krismsong

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Deep Blue mini Evelyn GHW. A bunch of rodeos and twillies.
> 
> View attachment 4844183
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844184


So cute and a veritable stable!  Love that blue Evelyne and that Tree of Song Twilly!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

so_sofya1985 said:


> What does one do with so many rodeos? Loving the mini Evie



Now I have excuses to get more bags so I can put the rodeos on But really it makes me happy just looking at these cute little horsies.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Krismsong said:


> So cute and a veritable stable!  Love that blue Evelyne and that Tree of Song Twilly!



Thank you. My daughter is eyeing on the mini Evelyn and now I need to look for a much shorter strap for her.


----------



## CMilly

I was so bad. It haven’t taken pics yet. I got RTW (skirt and sweater), several scarves and a shawl. Starting to really love there RTW!


----------



## Raaz

Krismsong said:


> Bought my second vintage Hermes a couple days ago and had it identified by some lovely ladies here at tpf and authenticated by bababebi yesterday. Want to share my new to me Sac Dog shiny croc with folks but have no where to go with quarantine. LOL
> View attachment 4845285


This is soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Raaz

Hey guys,

i bought a bolide travel case .... and realisedit could be turned into a bag! You are all amzing. Thank you. 









						Raazia Banks
					

Join me for tips on more bang for your bucks.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## momasaurus

Krismsong said:


> Bought my second vintage Hermes a couple days ago and had it identified by some lovely ladies here at tpf and authenticated by bababebi yesterday. Want to share my new to me Sac Dog shiny croc with folks but have no where to go with quarantine. LOL
> View attachment 4845285


This is fabulous! Congrats


----------



## MyHjourney

CMilly said:


> I was so bad. It haven’t taken pics yet. I got RTW (skirt and sweater), several scarves and a shawl. Starting to really love there RTW!


Pictures please


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My new-to-me Vache Natural B & K bags. Both GHW. I just can’t get enough of H heritage leathers. 

The B35 was gifted to me yesterday by hubby for our 10 year anniversary. 

The K32 sellier (my first sellier!) was a bargain that hubby could not pass up. It’s going to be saved and gifted to me for a milestone birthday later this year.


----------



## catsinthebag

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My new-to-me Vache Natural B & K bags. Both GHW. I just can’t get enough of H heritage leathers.
> 
> The B35 was gifted to me yesterday by hubby for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> The K32 sellier (my first sellier!) was a bargain that hubby could not pass up. It’s going to be saved and gifted to me for a milestone birthday later this year.
> 
> View attachment 4845775



The condition of both of these looks amazing! What year are they from?


----------



## Raaz

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My new-to-me Vache Natural B & K bags. Both GHW. I just can’t get enough of H heritage leathers.
> 
> The B35 was gifted to me yesterday by hubby for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> The K32 sellier (my first sellier!) was a bargain that hubby could not pass up. It’s going to be saved and gifted to me for a milestone birthday later this year.
> 
> View attachment 4845775


wow what a great gift. Congratulations on your anniversary and the wonderful gift. Enjoy both.


----------



## mp4

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My new-to-me Vache Natural B & K bags. Both GHW. I just can’t get enough of H heritage leathers.
> 
> The B35 was gifted to me yesterday by hubby for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> The K32 sellier (my first sellier!) was a bargain that hubby could not pass up. It’s going to be saved and gifted to me for a milestone birthday later this year.
> 
> View attachment 4845775


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My new-to-me Vache Natural B & K bags. Both GHW. I just can’t get enough of H heritage leathers.
> 
> The B35 was gifted to me yesterday by hubby for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> The K32 sellier (my first sellier!) was a bargain that hubby could not pass up. It’s going to be saved and gifted to me for a milestone birthday later this year.
> 
> View attachment 4845775


Wow! They’re both gorgeous  congratulations!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

catsinthebag said:


> The condition of both of these looks amazing! What year are they from?



B35 — 1996
K32 — 1994



Raaz said:


> wow what a great gift. Congratulations on your anniversary and the wonderful gift. Enjoy both.



Thank you!



mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you!



Tonimichelle said:


> Wow! They’re both gorgeous  congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## PIPET83

Unboxing sooooon


----------



## PIPET83

What is in the big box??


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My new-to-me Vache Natural B & K bags. Both GHW. I just can’t get enough of H heritage leathers.
> 
> The B35 was gifted to me yesterday by hubby for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> The K32 sellier (my first sellier!) was a bargain that hubby could not pass up. It’s going to be saved and gifted to me for a milestone birthday later this year.
> 
> View attachment 4845775


These are so beautiful!! I must confess I showed your post to my DH to remind him that its our 15th anniversary coming up...hopefully he takes the hint !
meanwhile happy anniversary and happy significant birthday..Your husband has great taste and a great eye or maybe he has a good teacher


----------



## SpicyTuna13

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> These are so beautiful!! I must confess I showed your post to my DH to remind him that its our 15th anniversary coming up...hopefully he takes the hint !
> meanwhile happy anniversary and happy significant birthday..Your husband has great taste and a great eye or maybe he has a good teacher



Thank you. 

Sending lots of positive and hopeful vibes your way for an awesome H arrival for your upcoming 15th anniversary! And you’re right — it never hurts to be a good teacher.


----------



## momoc

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My new-to-me Vache Natural B & K bags. Both GHW. I just can’t get enough of H heritage leathers.
> 
> The B35 was gifted to me yesterday by hubby for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> The K32 sellier (my first sellier!) was a bargain that hubby could not pass up. It’s going to be saved and gifted to me for a milestone birthday later this year.
> 
> View attachment 4845775



Happy anniversary (and maybe a very early happy birthday?). Enjoy your treasures (by which I mean your bags and DH     )!!


----------



## momoc

PIPET83 said:


> What is in the big box??
> 
> View attachment 4846064



I don’t know what’s in the big box but that elvie! Such a happy color (I know am biased since I love yellows)


----------



## tlamdang08

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> These are so beautiful!! I must confess I showed your post to my DH to remind him that its our 15th anniversary coming up...hopefully he takes the hint !
> meanwhile happy anniversary and happy significant birthday..Your husband has great taste and a great eye or maybe he has a good teacher


Man can't understand our hints (from my point of view. )Just tell him straight up he will be happy to purchase for you. Cross my fingers for you and keep us posted.


----------



## PIPET83

Loveeee it


----------



## tlamdang08

PIPET83 said:


> Loveeee it
> 
> View attachment 4846145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846146


Awww Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ryukafroo

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> These are so beautiful!! I must confess I showed your post to my DH to remind him that its our 15th anniversary coming up...hopefully he takes the hint !
> meanwhile happy anniversary and happy significant birthday..Your husband has great taste and a great eye or maybe he has a good teacher




our 15th anniversary is this year as well!  Hubby tried but struck out.   I appreciated the effort!  So we went preloved which I am fine with as I love the colors!!!   Good luck to you!


----------



## ryukafroo

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My new-to-me Vache Natural B & K bags. Both GHW. I just can’t get enough of H heritage leathers.
> 
> The B35 was gifted to me yesterday by hubby for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> The K32 sellier (my first sellier!) was a bargain that hubby could not pass up. It’s going to be saved and gifted to me for a milestone birthday later this year.
> 
> View attachment 4845775


Congratulations and happy anniversary!  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## acrowcounted

ryukafroo said:


> our 15th anniversary is this year as well!  Hubby tried but struck out.   I appreciated the effort!  So we went preloved which I am fine with as I love the colors!!!   Good luck to you!
> 
> View attachment 4846176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846177


Beautiful. Do you know the specs?


----------



## ryukafroo

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful. Do you know the specs?



b35 horseshoe clemence blue Brighton/ blue jean  ☺️


----------



## catsinthebag

SpicyTuna13 said:


> B35 — 1996
> K32 — 1994
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



H bags from the 90s are the BEST (imho)! Congrats!


----------



## nymeria

Jbrock981 said:


> My SA is the best. I was able to see her this weekend. My birthday is next month and I accepted a big promotion at work. So my SA worked to find me the Jige Duo wallet. I am in love!  It is the perfect size for me to use as a clutch.  I also couldn’t resist 2 new scarfs she showed me.
> 
> View attachment 4828313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828314
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828315


Perfect way to celebrate! Congrats on your promotion


----------



## SpicyTuna13

PIPET83 said:


> Loveeee it
> 
> View attachment 4846145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846146



A true HG! Congrats!


----------



## pkwc2

Side effects of visiting my SA after half a year -> my first RTW purchase (cotton t-shirt in Vert The Imperial and Brandebourgs Encadre twillaine tunic in beige chanvre)


----------



## nymeria

Ailes said:


> It’s been an awesome week!
> New to me Vert Olive barenia K32! I like the differences in shade between strap and bag patina.
> I was originally planning on gifting this bag but delivery was very delayed and now I might just keep it  (stuff up at FedEx where the bag got returned from Australia to US and 3 weeks later I’m still waiting on refund of the taxes I paid the first time around).
> 
> View attachment 4834532
> 
> 
> Rose Extreme Mini Lindy  It’s such a happy colour! Here’s a couple of photos in different lighting with matching wildflowers in the background.
> 
> View attachment 4834534
> View attachment 4834536


OMG that Kelly!!


----------



## nymeria

Phiona88 said:


> Some RTW pieces I purchased from the trunk show. My absolute favorite is the Cashmere Cardigan Esprit Blouson in Vert Sapin. It's so warm and soft and cozy that I never want to take it off!
> 
> View attachment 4835979
> View attachment 4835980
> View attachment 4835981
> 
> 
> Asymmetric Dress:
> View attachment 4835982
> 
> 
> Asymmetric Top in Gris Alumine:
> View attachment 4835983


That black dress is stunning on you!  My stores's show is next weekend, and I was all " I need ANOTHER black dress like I need a hole in the head, so I'm safe" but now.......


----------



## nymeria

Chanelandco said:


> Small goodies for my birthday.
> My first CSGM and third plumes en fete..
> And some perfumes
> 
> View attachment 4840967


Happy Birthday and many more- enjoy those presents!


----------



## nymeria

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My new-to-me Vache Natural B & K bags. Both GHW. I just can’t get enough of H heritage leathers.
> 
> The B35 was gifted to me yesterday by hubby for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> The K32 sellier (my first sellier!) was a bargain that hubby could not pass up. It’s going to be saved and gifted to me for a milestone birthday later this year.
> 
> View attachment 4845775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


These are amazing!!! Congrats on such beauties ( and such a wonderful DH- happy anniversary!  )


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous !!


ryukafroo said:


> our 15th anniversary is this year as well!  Hubby tried but struck out.   I appreciated the effort!  So we went preloved which I am fine with as I love the colors!!!   Good luck to you!
> 
> View attachment 4846176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846177





PIPET83 said:


> Loveeee it
> 
> View attachment 4846145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846146


----------



## Chanelandco

nymeria said:


> Happy Birthday and many more- enjoy those presents!


Thanks a lot nymeria .


----------



## momasaurus

ryukafroo said:


> our 15th anniversary is this year as well!  Hubby tried but struck out.   I appreciated the effort!  So we went preloved which I am fine with as I love the colors!!!   Good luck to you!
> 
> View attachment 4846176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846177


Wow - this is fabulous!


----------



## DR2014

PIPET83 said:


> Loveeee it
> 
> View attachment 4846145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846146


HOLY MOLY! Tell us everything!  How does it feel?  Did you request it and how long did you wait? Which store (if you don't mind sharing?)? And more pictures?  Sorry if I sound demanding, ha ha!  Very excited for you, @PIPET83!


----------



## xray

My second pair of Bounce sneakers - tech canvas is very light.  These are great shoes... I bought the Navy with orange first and then got this rouge H colourway which looks great on - better than the pic... thinking of grey now too


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

And my KD addiction continues


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ryukafroo said:


> our 15th anniversary is this year as well!  Hubby tried but struck out.   I appreciated the effort!  So we went preloved which I am fine with as I love the colors!!!   Good luck to you!
> 
> View attachment 4846176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846177


Thank you! I love this blue it just glows and makes me happy!


----------



## ryukafroo

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Thank you! I love this blue it just glows and makes me happy!


Thank YOU!   And me too!  I knew at some point I would love an Hermes blue...I think this fit the bill!


----------



## nymeria

ryukafroo said:


> our 15th anniversary is this year as well!  Hubby tried but struck out.   I appreciated the effort!  So we went preloved which I am fine with as I love the colors!!!   Good luck to you!
> 
> View attachment 4846176
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846177


Happy Anniversary and many more! The blues are stunning with the PHW


----------



## ryukafroo

nymeria said:


> Happy Anniversary and many more! The blues are stunning with the PHW



thank you !


----------



## pillsandpurses

Elm1979 said:


> I added the Picotin Touch 18  to my small Hermès family. I’m in love! Of course I am already thinking about what I would like to add next ‍♀



Congrats! I've been lusting after a picotin touch too!   Was it very hard to come by? My SA has only seen black and blue nuit so far. May I ask if you are located in US?


----------



## Zeremine

New tadelakt K25 in bleu electrique


----------



## nymeria

Zeremine said:


> New tadelakt K25 in bleu electrique
> 
> View attachment 4847172


Congrats- tadelakt is wonderful.   I'm hoping to own one some day


----------



## PIPET83

DR2014 said:


> HOLY MOLY! Tell us everything!  How does it feel?  Did you request it and how long did you wait? Which store (if you don't mind sharing?)? And more pictures?  Sorry if I sound demanding, ha ha!  Very excited for you, @PIPET83!


Yeees i cant believe finally i got it. Since 2014 im dreaming to get the HG... but since the last year i started to talk to the SM about what i wanted... We really have a connection  ... i am surprised because i ask for something and it took like 5 or 6 months to get what i asked for... soooo i think that the SM can ask for anything even with push offer. I think they can relocate something between stores, if the Country manager approve it. Im very lucky because i know the country manager soo maybe that help. This year i got the shadow Birkin, the faoubourg and the Himalaya... so i think im very very lucky. I had the opportunity to decide beetween a size 25 or 30. But i kept the size 30... the 25 is amaizing and petit but the size 30 is perfect...  i cant describe with words the perfection of the bag.. it is the most beautiful Birkin Ive ever seen. The craftmanship is AMAIZING.


----------



## A.Ali

aisham said:


> My first RTW item .. I hope it is not the last ..
> View attachment 4821728
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821726


Love that Caftan. My wife has the same one in Orange.


----------



## Dreaming Big

fergie.c said:


> the latest halzan 25 in gold/ ghw!!!! this bag is unbelievably versatile and the size is so right
> View attachment 4826311



Twins. This is a crazy practical bag.
Absolutely love it!


----------



## Mapoon

Picked up my first ever Hermes purchase - mini Evelyne noir in GHW which the SA kept for me when they finally received stock from France. I’m so relieved I don’t have to stalk the website anymore!! Have missed out many times and so happy to call her mine


----------



## loh

Mapoon said:


> Picked up my first ever Hermes purchase - mini Evelyne noir in GHW which the SA kept for me when they finally received stock from France. I’m so relieved I don’t have to stalk the website anymore!! Have missed out many times and so happy to call her mine
> 
> View attachment 4847555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847556



Congrats!  The perfect color for your first.  Enjoy her!   I use mine constantly.


----------



## Nerja

PIPET83 said:


> Yeees i cant believe finally i got it. Since 2014 im dreaming to get the HG... but since the last year i started to talk to the SM about what i wanted... We really have a connection  ... i am surprised because i ask for something and it took like 5 or 6 months to get what i asked for... soooo i think that the SM can ask for anything even with push offer. I think they can relocate something between stores, if the Country manager approve it. Im very lucky because i know the country manager soo maybe that help. This year i got the shadow Birkin, the faoubourg and the Himalaya... so i think im very very lucky. I had the opportunity to decide beetween a size 25 or 30. But i kept the size 30... the 25 is amaizing and petit but the size 30 is perfect...  i cant describe with words the perfection of the bag.. it is the most beautiful Birkin Ive ever seen. The craftmanship is AMAIZING.
> 
> View attachment 4847295


An awesome collection!!   But that Himalayan croco Birkin is out of this world!      It’s gorgeous!


----------



## LuckyBitch

PIPET83 said:


> Yeees i cant believe finally i got it. Since 2014 im dreaming to get the HG... but since the last year i started to talk to the SM about what i wanted... We really have a connection  ... i am surprised because i ask for something and it took like 5 or 6 months to get what i asked for... soooo i think that the SM can ask for anything even with push offer. I think they can relocate something between stores, if the Country manager approve it. Im very lucky because i know the country manager soo maybe that help. This year i got the shadow Birkin, the faoubourg and the Himalaya... so i think im very very lucky. I had the opportunity to decide beetween a size 25 or 30. But i kept the size 30... the 25 is amaizing and petit but the size 30 is perfect...  i cant describe with words the perfection of the bag.. it is the most beautiful Birkin Ive ever seen. The craftmanship is AMAIZING.
> 
> View attachment 4847295


Such amazingly gorgeous bags but I'd be scared to take the Himalaya out the door.


----------



## Mapoon

loh said:


> Congrats!  The perfect color for your first.  Enjoy her!   I use mine constantly.


Thank you so much! I’m still thinking when to bring her out! Waiting for my organiser and would let her breath some air


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

PIPET83 said:


> Yeees i cant believe finally i got it. Since 2014 im dreaming to get the HG... but since the last year i started to talk to the SM about what i wanted... We really have a connection  ... i am surprised because i ask for something and it took like 5 or 6 months to get what i asked for... soooo i think that the SM can ask for anything even with push offer. I think they can relocate something between stores, if the Country manager approve it. Im very lucky because i know the country manager soo maybe that help. This year i got the shadow Birkin, the faoubourg and the Himalaya... so i think im very very lucky. I had the opportunity to decide beetween a size 25 or 30. But i kept the size 30... the 25 is amaizing and petit but the size 30 is perfect...  i cant describe with words the perfection of the bag.. it is the most beautiful Birkin Ive ever seen. The craftmanship is AMAIZING.
> 
> View attachment 4847295


You also own MY HG......The Shadow Birkin   !!  such a perfect collection but the shadow Birkin is truly my bag of dreams


----------



## slyeee

Excited for these items to elevate my mood just a bit.


----------



## nymeria

Mapoon said:


> Picked up my first ever Hermes purchase - mini Evelyne noir in GHW which the SA kept for me when they finally received stock from France. I’m so relieved I don’t have to stalk the website anymore!! Have missed out many times and so happy to call her mine
> 
> View attachment 4847555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847556


Congrats! Its a great bag ( and who would ever not love black?) Enjoy it


----------



## DR2014

PIPET83 said:


> Yeees i cant believe finally i got it. Since 2014 im dreaming to get the HG... but since the last year i started to talk to the SM about what i wanted... We really have a connection  ... i am surprised because i ask for something and it took like 5 or 6 months to get what i asked for... soooo i think that the SM can ask for anything even with push offer. I think they can relocate something between stores, if the Country manager approve it. Im very lucky because i know the country manager soo maybe that help. This year i got the shadow Birkin, the faoubourg and the Himalaya... so i think im very very lucky. I had the opportunity to decide beetween a size 25 or 30. But i kept the size 30... the 25 is amaizing and petit but the size 30 is perfect...  i cant describe with words the perfection of the bag.. it is the most beautiful Birkin Ive ever seen. The craftmanship is AMAIZING.
> 
> View attachment 4847295


Wow, what a gorgeous collection, and I know there are many more.  Clearly you are doing something right!!! In any event, I am so happy for you and its so awesome how much you appreciate the craftsmanship, so it went to the right person...


----------



## dakotady

PIPET83 said:


> Yeees i cant believe finally i got it. Since 2014 im dreaming to get the HG... but since the last year i started to talk to the SM about what i wanted... We really have a connection  ... i am surprised because i ask for something and it took like 5 or 6 months to get what i asked for... soooo i think that the SM can ask for anything even with push offer. I think they can relocate something between stores, if the Country manager approve it. Im very lucky because i know the country manager soo maybe that help. This year i got the shadow Birkin, the faoubourg and the Himalaya... so i think im very very lucky. I had the opportunity to decide beetween a size 25 or 30. But i kept the size 30... the 25 is amaizing and petit but the size 30 is perfect...  i cant describe with words the perfection of the bag.. it is the most beautiful Birkin Ive ever seen. The craftmanship is AMAIZING.
> 
> View attachment 4847295



That collection!! I am not even a birkin girl but it is stunningly beautiful. Big congrats!


----------



## chanelloverz

I said to my self years ago that  I would never purchase H bag because I find it "very high profile " ... This is me now,  enjoying this cute lil baby


----------



## A bottle of Red

SpicyTuna13 said:


> B35 — 1996
> K32 — 1994
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Wow how are they in such perfect  condition?  Were they never used?


----------



## maysie

slyeee said:


> Excited for these items to elevate my mood just a bit.
> View attachment 4848159


What is your second item?


----------



## Rhl2987

Picked up this forever piece yesterday. I love it stacked with the Taurus necklace, for my daughter, which I never take off.


----------



## Siha77

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up this forever piece yesterday. I love it stacked with the Taurus necklace, for my daughter, which I never take off.
> 
> View attachment 4848982



Love all your jewelry pieces. Stunning and so elegant!


----------



## TraceySH

@OuiCestLaVie your post of this beautiful hand painted tray inspired me to put my SA on a mad search to find it. Alas, she succeeded! I am totally with you on the jaguar/ quetzal colors in anything!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

TraceySH said:


> @OuiCestLaVie your post of this beautiful hand painted tray inspired me to put my SA on a mad search to find it. Alas, she succeeded! I am totally with you on the jaguar/ quetzal colors in anything!
> 
> View attachment 4849020



Wow congrats! We are tray twins now


----------



## slyeee

maysie said:


> What is your second item?


It's a silk handbag from the Petit H - https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/handbag-H1076158v92/


----------



## nyctt

chanelloverz said:


> I said to my self years ago that  I would never purchase H bag because I find it "very high profile " ... This is me now,  enjoying this cute lil baby
> 
> View attachment 4848731


What is color is this?  Etoupe?  It's lovely.


----------



## iamberrytastic

Just a little something to treat myself


----------



## olibelli

iamberrytastic said:


> Just a little something to treat myself
> 
> View attachment 4849413


What is this little ghost? It's too adorable!


----------



## nvie

This came after 3 weeks, which was a surprise, instead of 5-6 weeks. Hermes Chain d’Ancre Game in Small model/short.


----------



## mp4

TraceySH said:


> @OuiCestLaVie your post of this beautiful hand painted tray inspired me to put my SA on a mad search to find it. Alas, she succeeded! I am totally with you on the jaguar/ quetzal colors in anything!
> 
> View attachment 4849020



I saw this IRL.  The price made me pause to consider.  I still think about it.  Beautiful piece! Congrats!!


----------



## iamberrytastic

olibelli said:


> What is this little ghost? It's too adorable!



It’s a charm from Petit H. I ordered it on H.com 
Super cute.


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Very beautiful Necklace  Would you mind sharing the Name and Code of it?



Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up this forever piece yesterday. I love it stacked with the Taurus necklace, for my daughter, which I never take off.
> 
> View attachment 4848982


----------



## TraceySH

mp4 said:


> I saw this IRL.  The price made me pause to consider.  I still think about it.  Beautiful piece! Congrats!!


I know. I didn't ask until she charged it, I was like  , oh wow, ummm ok!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

TraceySH said:


> I know. I didn't ask until she charged it, I was like  , oh wow, ummm ok!



Haha, when I first noticed this tray in my store I was actually picking up two other trays that I ordered, and I said to my SA hey this one is pretty I want this one too. And she said this one is hand painted and has a much higher price. As soon as I was told how much I put it back thinking I’d rather get a few other trays. And then I just couldn’t stop thinking about this gorgeous tray. Two weeks later I decided to bite the bullet and get it and I’m so happy that I did.


----------



## xxDxx

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up this forever piece yesterday. I love it stacked with the Taurus necklace, for my daughter, which I never take off.
> 
> View attachment 4848982


I really love this necklace! Haven‘t seen it in my store yet. Could you tell me the name and price please? TIA!


----------



## Roz2019

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Haha, when I first noticed this tray in my store I was actually picking up two other trays that I ordered, and I said to my SA hey this one is pretty I want this one too. And she said this one is hand painted and has a much higher price. As soon as I was told how much I put it back thinking I’d rather get a few other trays. And then I just couldn’t stop thinking about this gorgeous tray. Two weeks later I decided to bite the bullet and get it and I’m so happy that I did.


So how much was it if don’t mind me asking?


----------



## olibelli

xxDxx said:


> I really love this necklace! Haven‘t seen it in my store yet. Could you tell me the name and price please? TIA!



It's the "very small" model of the Chaine d'Ancre necklace. YG is USD $12K and RG is $12.5K.

Obsessed with this necklace, been waiting to get my hands on a rose gold one but haven't had much luck sourcing!


----------



## Rhl2987

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Very beautiful Necklace  Would you mind sharing the Name and Code of it?



It is the Very Small rose gold Chaine d’ancre necklace. H104998B. 



xxDxx said:


> I really love this necklace! Haven‘t seen it in my store yet. Could you tell me the name and price please? TIA!



@olibelli shared below!



olibelli said:


> It's the "very small" model of the Chaine d'Ancre necklace. YG is USD $12K and RG is $12.5K.
> 
> Obsessed with this necklace, been waiting to get my hands on a rose gold one but haven't had much luck sourcing!


I think my store SA and SM went to a lot of trouble to source this and another necklace for my sister. I hope you have luck getting this in! If not, inquire about a special order. It will take longer but this piece is worth it!


----------



## Chrismin

i've never purchased H jewelry - do you feel the quality is good ? 



olibelli said:


> It's the "very small" model of the Chaine d'Ancre necklace. YG is USD $12K and RG is $12.5K.
> 
> Obsessed with this necklace, been waiting to get my hands on a rose gold one but haven't had much luck sourcing!


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Thank you very much    And congratulations to this beautiful piece !!!!



Rhl2987 said:


> It is the Very Small rose gold Chaine d’ancre necklace. H104998B.
> 
> 
> 
> @olibelli shared below!
> 
> 
> I think my store SA and SM went to a lot of trouble to source this and another necklace for my sister. I hope you have luck getting this in! If not, inquire about a special order. It will take longer but this piece is worth it!


----------



## Meta

Roz2019 said:


> So how much was it if don’t mind me asking?


It was $2625 back in 2018. Not sure if the price has increased or remained the same.


----------



## Roz2019

Meta said:


> It was $2625 back in 2018. Not sure if the price has increased or remained the same.


Stunning but eye watering £2000+ for a tray though .....


----------



## Chrismin

Roz2019 said:


> Stunning but eye watering £2000+ for a tray though .....


i like your phrase "eye watering"--but agreed it is a gorgeous tray!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Roz2019 said:


> Stunning but eye watering £2000+ for a tray though .....



Many think it’s absurd to pay over $10,000 for a bag... So I guess it’s all relative right


----------



## MissSteph

PIPET83 said:


> Loveeee it
> 
> View attachment 4846145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846146



This literally took my breath away.  So gorgeous!  Congrats and thanks for sharing this and your equally stunning collection... #Goal




Zeremine said:


> New tadelakt K25 in bleu electrique
> 
> View attachment 4847172



Congrats!  What a beautiful sheen.  I am so happy that Bleu Electrique is popping up here and there!  Hopefully I will be so lucky to get my hand on one.


----------



## olibelli

Chrismin said:


> i've never purchased H jewelry - do you feel the quality is good ?


The quality _is_ good, for sure, but I do of course sometimes question how it can cost much more than Cartier, VCA, etc. (e.g. rose gold Kelly Bracelet vs Love Bracelet), but some styles are truly exclusive to Hermes so I justify with that


----------



## Leo the Lion

B25 Rose Ete Swift!! It is so pretty!


----------



## hers4eva

So  very  stunning




Leo the Lion said:


> B25 Rose Ete Swift!! It is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4850430


----------



## tlamdang08

Leo the Lion said:


> B25 Rose Ete Swift!! It is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4850430


Wow I see the pink picotin  that I like in the background  
My store has none.
Congratulations on your new Birkin. Love it, so pretty ❤️


----------



## tlamdang08

A few things I got today. A Voyage sweater, a gambade ring, a set of small rice bow.


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlamdang08 said:


> Wow I see the pink picotin  that I like in the background
> My store has none.
> Congratulations on your new Birkin. Love it, so pretty ❤


Thanks sweetie!! Lots of pink on display today.


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlamdang08 said:


> A few things I got today. A Voyage sweater, a gambade ring, a set of small rice bow.
> 
> View attachment 4850469


Beautiful items!! I have the ring with the round dangle. Yours is so cute!


----------



## Siha77

tlamdang08 said:


> A few things I got today. A Voyage sweater, a gambade ring, a set of small rice bow.
> 
> View attachment 4850469



How is the feel/thickness of the sweater? I was thinking about getting that.


----------



## tlamdang08

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful items!! I have the ring with the round dangle. Yours is so cute!


I got this ring because it also my first name


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlamdang08 said:


> I got this ring because it also my first name


So beautiful! I think we live close to each other


----------



## tlamdang08

Siha77 said:


> How is the feel/thickness of the sweater? I was thinking about getting that.


Base on CA weather, it is perfect for Fall temperature or office AC. Feel soft and can dress up or down.
This is my second Voyage sweater. I tried different styles but decided to stay with Voyage.
HIH


----------



## Siha77

tlamdang08 said:


> Base on CA weather, it is perfect for Fall temperature or office AC. Feel soft and can dress up or down.
> This is my second Voyage sweater. I tried different styles but decided to stay with Voyage.
> HIH



Exactly the info I was looking for, thank you!


----------



## maysie

Just a small something I managed to grab online. These mini Aline are gone so fast down in Australia


----------



## GHWonly

nvie said:


> This came after 3 weeks, which was a surprise, instead of 5-6 weeks. Hermes Chain d’Ancre Game in Small model/short.
> View attachment 4849457
> View attachment 4849458



Great to see, they told me 6 months! 

Would you feel comfortable showing us it on? Thank you, Enjoy!


----------



## WKN

Something old with something new: was at my local H store a couple of days ago to pick-up my vintage Malle Poste (in veau box, Marron Fonce, GHW). Unlike me, she was lucky enough to spend some time in Paris for a well-deserved spa! And I picked up the Three Graces twilly,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 as well. Just realised they make a good pair!


----------



## 1hugefan

I recognized my old Kelly! Did your hubby buy it from TheRealReal? This seems to be the exact one I had consigned. Recognized it by the dot in the middle and the small dent on the right corner. I am so glad it has found a wonderful new home



SpicyTuna13 said:


> My new-to-me Vache Natural B & K bags. Both GHW. I just can’t get enough of H heritage leathers.
> 
> The B35 was gifted to me yesterday by hubby for our 10 year anniversary.
> 
> The K32 sellier (my first sellier!) was a bargain that hubby could not pass up. It’s going to be saved and gifted to me for a milestone birthday later this year.
> 
> View attachment 4845775


----------



## SpicyTuna13

1hugefan said:


> I recognized my old Kelly! Did your hubby buy it from TheRealReal? This seems to be the exact one I had consigned. Recognized it by the dot in the middle and the small dent on the right corner. I am so glad it has found a wonderful new home



Yes! 

I promise it’s in good hands!


----------



## 1hugefan

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Yes!
> 
> I promise it’s in good hands!


How crazy is it that we got connected here on TPF, right? Happy anniversary and enjoy the bag!


----------



## diane278

Passifolia.
I thought it would be nice to start my day with coffee in a Passifolia mug. Then this happened.



The coffee mugs didn’t have matching saucers so I added some small leaf plates.....


----------



## boomer1234

I got this beautiful sweater/cardi and I’m so in love with it! My first RTW!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

diane278 said:


> Passifolia.
> I thought it would be nice to start my day with coffee in a Passifolia mug. Then this happened.
> 
> View attachment 4852641
> 
> The coffee mugs didn’t have matching saucers so I added some small leaf plates.....


Can you share where the leaf plates are from? They pair SO well with the mugs!


----------



## diane278

LovingTheOrange said:


> Can you share where the leaf plates are from? They pair SO well with the mugs!


They are from Wayfair....


----------



## CMilly

boomer1234 said:


> I got this beautiful sweater/cardi and I’m so in love with it! My first RTW!
> 
> View attachment 4852648


Gorgeous. What’s the style?  I need to hunt it down!!!


----------



## boomer1234

CMilly said:


> Gorgeous. What’s the style?  I need to hunt it down!!!


Its the knit cardigan from the pre fall collection! This is the code for your reference: H0H2704D19136

it’s so cozy and warm. And it’s actually a little sexy too


----------



## CMilly

boomer1234 said:


> Its the knit cardigan from the pre fall collection! This is the code for your reference: H0H2704D19136
> 
> it’s so cozy and warm. And it’s actually a little sexy too


Thank you. I love it. I didn’t see it at my Store but I will ask my SA. Wear it in good health.


----------



## boomer1234

CMilly said:


> Thank you. I love it. I didn’t see it at my Store but I will ask my SA. Wear it in good health.


Thank you!


----------



## Hermes Zen

diane278 said:


> Passifolia.
> I thought it would be nice to start my day with coffee in a Passifolia mug. Then this happened.
> 
> View attachment 4852641
> 
> The coffee mugs didn’t have matching saucers so I added some small leaf plates.....


They are perfect! Beautiful set!!


----------



## periogirl28

One of my latest purchases, comfy Bilbao Ballerines in black suede with Permabrass.


----------



## DoggieBags

Finally found an ostrich calvi in a lovely pink pop of color to add to my collection. Rose Tyrien Ostrich. Still in search of box and peau porc examples.


----------



## corgimom11

periogirl28 said:


> One of my latest purchases, comfy Bilbao Ballerines in black suede with Permabrass.
> 
> View attachment 4852865



My SA got these for me too. I love them and you are right. They are so comfortable!


----------



## nymeria

DoggieBags said:


> Finally found an ostrich calvi in a lovely pink pop of color to add to my collection. Rose Tyrien Ostrich. Still in search of box and peau porc examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852950


Beautiful! It will be great with your black bags


----------



## djsmom

After many years I finally got my dream Black Jige Alligator clutch


----------



## mauihappyplace

No Hawaii trip this year but my SA really came through with this Rose Shocking Matte Alligator C24


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Ask and you shall receive !! Timing is on my side.   My new kelly 25 sellier epsom, ghw, in vert criquet !!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought this scarf by Jean-Louis Clerc called Paddock Champs de Course yesterday at an auction. First issue 1955 and re- issues 2004 and 2015. Does anybody know from which release this one is? I add the tag. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Crazypurselady277

Got this jumper along with few scarves. What do you think?


----------



## tlamdang08

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought this scarf by Jean-Louis Clerc called Paddock Champs de Course yesterday at an auction. First issue 1955 and re- issues 2004 and 2015. Does anybody know from which release this one is? I add the tag. Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853688
> View attachment 4853689
> View attachment 4853690
> View attachment 4853691


If you post this into Scarf  ID thread you may get your answer sooner. Thanks for sharing. I love it!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Loop earrings!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mauihappyplace said:


> No Hawaii trip this year but my SA really came through with this Rose Shocking Matte Alligator C24
> 
> View attachment 4853445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853446
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853448


*Oh. My. Goodness. LOOOOOVE!!!! Congrats dear!!!*


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Loop earrings!
> 
> View attachment 4854061


Do you find it poke to your cheek? I love to have these but hesitant to try on  
would you share more mod shots later please. Thanks


----------



## LovingTheOrange

tlamdang08 said:


> Do you find it poke to your cheek? I love to have these but hesitant to try on
> would you share more mod shots later please. Thanks


Here you go! Please excuse my pajamas haha. It does touch my cheek, but I don’t feel it. Mine is medium, so I think small would be fine too. The large one may be heavy enough for it to feel like it’s poking you!

I purchased mine yesterday and it was so hard to put on in the boutique. I found out why today. The part that goes into my earlobe is bent, so I’ve emailed my sa about replacement/repair. Just something to be mindful of! Otherwise, would definitely recommend


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Here you go! Please excuse my pajamas haha. It does touch my cheek, but I don’t feel it. Mine is medium, so I think small would be fine too. The large one may be heavy enough for it to feel like it’s poking you!
> 
> I purchased mine yesterday and it was so hard to put on in the boutique. I found out why today. The part that goes into my earlobe is bent, so I’ve emailed my sa about replacement/repair. Just something to be mindful of! Otherwise, would definitely recommend
> 
> View attachment 4854095
> 
> View attachment 4854097


Thank you so much. Small would be the right size for me


----------



## hoot

LovingTheOrange said:


> Here you go! Please excuse my pajamas haha. It does touch my cheek, but I don’t feel it. Mine is medium, so I think small would be fine too. The large one may be heavy enough for it to feel like it’s poking you!
> 
> I purchased mine yesterday and it was so hard to put on in the boutique. I found out why today. The part that goes into my earlobe is bent, so I’ve emailed my sa about replacement/repair. Just something to be mindful of! Otherwise, would definitely recommend
> 
> View attachment 4854095
> 
> View attachment 4854097


I’ve had these earrings for probably 5 years now. I remember noticing the same on my post. Look closely at yours. It may be the “silver” stamp that makes a dent/bend in it. That’s what it ended up being on mine. If so, they mostly likely are all like that.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

hoot said:


> I’ve had these earrings for probably 5 years now. I remember noticing the same on my post. Look closely at yours. It may be the “silver” stamp that makes a dent/bend in it. That’s what it ended up being on mine. If so, they mostly likely are all like that.


The other side is fine though. I’ll see what my sa says. Thanks for the input


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

boomer1234 said:


> I got this beautiful sweater/cardi and I’m so in love with it! My first RTW!
> 
> View attachment 4852648



I’ve been contemplating this one but I haven’t pulled the trigger yet. Do you find it falls down the shoulder at all due to the back? Also, what size is this if you don’t mind my asking.

Looks amazing on you!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My cdc bracelet in rose gold !


----------



## 2zira

Mini evelyn in rose azalee and a nano pocket square (i think that is the name) .


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous !!




MrsMBunboxing said:


> My cdc bracelet in rose gold !
> 
> View attachment 4854295


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Chrismin said:


> Gorgeous !!


Thanks!!


----------



## Mapoon

2zira said:


> Mini evelyn in rose azalee and a nano pocket square (i think that is the name) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854306
> View attachment 4854307


Wow what a score on the combination on the mini evelyne! Saw this online before but missed out. You are so lucky to get this   Are you using the nano square on the mini evelyne?


----------



## nvie

GHWonly said:


> Great to see, they told me 6 months!
> 
> Would you feel comfortable showing us it on? Thank you, Enjoy!


Here’s some shots of the necklace worn differently. It’s so light I barely could feel the necklace on my neck. Glad I went for the short/small model.


----------



## Crazypurselady277

nvie said:


> Here’s some shots of the necklace worn differently. It’s so light I barely could feel the necklace on my neck. Glad I went for the short/small model.
> 
> View attachment 4854459
> View attachment 4854460


Oh wow! I love it! What is the name please


----------



## nvie

H


Crazypurselady277 said:


> Oh wow! I love it! What is the name please


Love it too and I’m glad I didn’t go for the Frandole 80cm which is heavier. It’s Chain d’Ancre Game in small/short model, also comes in large model/long.


----------



## momasaurus

djsmom said:


> After many years I finally got my dream Black Jige Alligator clutch
> 
> View attachment 4853364


This is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Ball

My purchases today


----------



## Leo the Lion

Ball said:


> My purchases today
> 
> View attachment 4855488
> View attachment 4855489
> View attachment 4855492
> View attachment 4855490


Lovely eye candy! Congrats!


----------



## hokatie

Just a little things for this month


----------



## Hermes Zen

The Rose Mexico Trio! Purchased at different times on h.com. Hawked it like crazy to get these cute beauties!! LOL I'm relieved BUT now on to the next thing to hawk!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Zen said:


> The Rose Mexico Trio! Purchased at different times on h.com. Hawked it like crazy to get these cute beauties!! LOL I'm relieved BUT now on to the next thing to hawk!
> 
> View attachment 4856202


You are quite the stalker!!! Need that pony so bad!! Everything looks so beautiful here... the eye candy is giving me sweet tooth hahahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ball said:


> My purchases today
> 
> View attachment 4855488
> View attachment 4855489
> View attachment 4855492
> View attachment 4855490


Soooooo niice to have black beauty and alll her stallions!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hokatie said:


> Just a little things for this month
> 
> View attachment 4856161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856162


Very nice selections!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My cdc bracelet in rose gold !
> 
> View attachment 4854295


So beautiful!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

2zira said:


> Mini evelyn in rose azalee and a nano pocket square (i think that is the name) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854306
> View attachment 4854307


That strap is irresistible !!! Two cuties!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Israeli_Flava said:


> You are quite the stalker!!! Need that pony so bad!! Everything looks so beautiful here... the eye candy is giving me sweet tooth hahahahah


Thank you so much! I hope you get your pony too.


----------



## hokatie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very nice selections!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Crazypurselady277

Not today but bought another mini bolide 2 weeks ago. Blue du nord


----------



## acrowcounted

My husband has been perfecting his cocktail making during quarantine these past few months so I thought I would treat him to some fancy glasses for his masterpieces.  I’ll definitely be ordering another set or two now that I’ve been able to see them in person and confirm they are the correct size.


----------



## DB8

Classics.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hi! I just bought the Ms et Mms scarf 70 cm from the french webside. It is gorgeous, but the silk feels weird. I don’t get that silky feel when I touch it. The tag says 100% silk though. I am at work and cannot take any pictures right now. Just thus one from the homepage.By inspection it looks completely right. Has anybody made the same experiance? Qualityproblem in generell right now because of production pressure?


----------



## mcwee

Little happy purchase


----------



## Ania

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! I just bought the Ms et Mms scarf 70 cm from the french webside. It is gorgeous, but the silk feels weird. I don’t get that silky feel when I touch it. The tag says 100% silk though. I am at work and cannot take any pictures right now. Just thus one from the homepage.By inspection it looks completely right. Has anybody made the same experiance? Qualityproblem in generell right now because of production pressure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857550


Does it feel very stiff and a bit hard? My La Legende de la Foret from this season was really stiff when I first took it out of the box. Definitely more stiff than some of my other scarves have been when box-fresh, but it’s softening up nicely.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Ania said:


> Does it feel very stiff and a bit hard? My La Legende de la Foret from this season was really stiff when I first took it out of the box. Definitely more stiff than some of my other scarves have been when box-fresh, but it’s softening up nicely.


Yes, like that. It does not have the velvety touch of silk like usual. Does not feel luxurious. I compared it to my knew Promenades de Paris and feel a difference. Strange! There is no unusual colour or more colours used in this scarf than others. Maybe they changed the starch they are using?


----------



## psumpkin

Picked up Wild Singapore today! 



Close up of the otters


----------



## Ania

Pampelmuse said:


> Yes, like that. It does not have the velvety touch of silk like usual. Does not feel luxurious. I compared it to my knew Promenades de Paris and feel a difference. Strange! There is no unusual colour or more colours used in this scarf than others. *Maybe they changed the starch they are using*?


That’s what I am thinking too or perhaps the way they set the dyes... in particular the black dye? Your MeM has a lot of back and my LdlF is also the black CW


----------



## lulilu

acrowcounted said:


> My husband has been perfecting his cocktail making during quarantine these past few months so I thought I would treat him to some fancy glasses for his masterpieces.  I’ll definitely be ordering another set or two now that I’ve been able to see them in person and confirm they are the correct size.
> 
> View attachment 4856876



My favorite type/size of glass.  Fits nicely in your hand and holds a drink and ice perfectly.


----------



## demicouture

For sure not everyone’s cup of tea but I’ve wanted these Takara sandals since they launched them  (I’m a Birkenstock and Birkenstock style sandal lover)
And my 2 latest Oran sandals, can never have enough of them... 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## diane278

Nothing But a Dreamer in a new CW


I definitely need lessons on lighting in photos.....


----------



## dooneybaby

I needed a little tray to put my daily jewelry in. Just arrived today.


----------



## Egel

diane278 said:


> Nothing But a Dreamer in a new CW
> View attachment 4857984
> 
> I definitely need lessons on lighting in photos.....


This is gorgous. And on youtube you can find plenty of tutorials to help you with photographing something. I mostly work with daylight and golden hour perks everything up.


----------



## Leo the Lion

dooneybaby said:


> I needed a little tray to put my daily jewelry in. Just arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857983


I have this one and you are going to love it. Congrats!


----------



## olibelli

Some RTW I picked up last weekend w/ mod shots + a new horsie already on its new home! Lucked out with the coat in a FR32


----------



## nymeria

olibelli said:


> Some RTW I picked up last weekend w/ mod shots + a new horsie already on its new home! Lucked out with the coat in a FR32
> 
> View attachment 4858218
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858220


That coat is TDF!! 2 separate pieces that are each beautiful in their own right and can stand on their own, and together are dynamite.   The F32 sizing makes it a trifecta! Congrats and wear them well


----------



## Chrismin

B 25 Togo black w PHW 
Lea 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Parisie twilly
Echappee necklace 
Un jardin en mediterranee 

❤️


----------



## Hermeaddict

olibelli said:


> Some RTW I picked up last weekend w/ mod shots + a new horsie already on its new home! Lucked out with the coat in a FR32
> 
> View attachment 4858218
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858220


It's officially your fault, I want that oversized cardigan! Missed this at the Hermes trunk show last week!   Gorgeous pieces!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

olibelli said:


> Some RTW I picked up last weekend w/ mod shots + a new horsie already on its new home! Lucked out with the coat in a FR32
> 
> View attachment 4858218
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858220


I'm in love with the second piece!! Can you share the ref # and price for the black/white cardigan?


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> B 25 Togo black w PHW
> Lea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parisie twilly
> Echappee necklace
> Un jardin en mediterranee
> 
> ❤
> View attachment 4858244



 Yippee! Love the twilly with the black B.


----------



## Chrismin

Ty! This was my first bag purchase in store - was a lot of fun ❤️ 
Dragged my poor hubby who was such a good sport about it all 


loh said:


> Yippee! Love the twilly with the black B.


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Ty! This was my first bag purchase in store - was a lot of fun ❤
> Dragged my poor hubby who was such a good sport about it all



Then extra congrats on your first in-store bag purchase!  It is super fun.  

I love it when I drag DH along for those adventures.  He seems to enjoy them so....


----------



## acrowcounted

Chrismin said:


> Ty! This was my first bag purchase in store - was a lot of fun ❤
> Dragged my poor hubby who was such a good sport about it all


Congrats! So glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## Chrismin

Yes @acrowcounted - thanks for your advice 
Made the decision to drag hubs- had major mommy guilt for not being w kids on a Saturday when I’m off from work and when kids are off — but in the end I went and we made a date day out of it - even had takeout sushi (sushi in my city is depressingly bad ) and ate it at a rest stop .. how glamorous is that ?? 


acrowcounted said:


> Congrats! So glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Yes @acrowcounted - thanks for your advice
> Made the decision to drag hubs- had major mommy guilt for not being w kids on a Saturday when I’m off from work and when kids are off — but in the end I went and we made a date day out of it - even had takeout sushi (sushi in my city is depressingly bad ) and ate it at a rest stop .. how glamorous is that ??



Mommy guilt is hard, but you deserve some time to yourself as well as some goodies.  Sounds like it turned out to be a great date day, rest stop and all.


----------



## Chrismin

Mommy guilt is the most powerful guilt of all ..!



loh said:


> Mommy guilt is hard, but you deserve some time to yourself as well as some goodies.  Sounds like it turned out to be a great date day, rest stop and all.


----------



## olibelli

nymeria said:


> That coat is TDF!! 2 separate pieces that are each beautiful in their own right and can stand on their own, and together are dynamite.   The F32 sizing makes it a trifecta! Congrats and wear them well



Thank you! I'm absolutely thrilled and can't wait to wear it this winter  



Hermeaddict said:


> It's officially your fault, I want that oversized cardigan! Missed this at the Hermes trunk show last week!   Gorgeous pieces!!





LovingTheOrange said:


> I'm in love with the second piece!! Can you share the ref # and price for the black/white cardigan?



Thank you both! The cardigan is amazing; in fact, my boyfriend convinced me to size up so he could wear it too  Reference # is H0H2100D3 and price is $2,800!


----------



## cutiecat

My baby got her own baby today!! 

View attachment 4858336


----------



## TankerToad

mauihappyplace said:


> No Hawaii trip this year but my SA really came through with this Rose Shocking Matte Alligator C24
> 
> View attachment 4853445
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853446
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853448


Whoa! This pure fabulosity 
No Hawaii for me either 
Would be your twin as a consolation prize tho


----------



## TankerToad

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Ask and you shall receive !! Timing is on my side.   My new kelly 25 sellier epsom, ghw, in vert criquet !!!
> 
> View attachment 4853561
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853562


Have the big sister to this Bag
Sooooo lovely !!


----------



## sonozen

After stalking the website for a long long time... TEARS OF JOY.


----------



## dooneybaby

LovingTheOrange said:


> Here you go! Please excuse my pajamas haha. It does touch my cheek, but I don’t feel it. Mine is medium, so I think small would be fine too. The large one may be heavy enough for it to feel like it’s poking you!
> 
> I purchased mine yesterday and it was so hard to put on in the boutique. I found out why today. The part that goes into my earlobe is bent, so I’ve emailed my sa about replacement/repair. Just something to be mindful of! Otherwise, would definitely recommend
> 
> View attachment 4854095
> 
> View attachment 4854097


Absolutely love these earrings! But I would seriously injure myself.


----------



## momasaurus

Pampelmuse said:


> Yes, like that. It does not have the velvety touch of silk like usual. Does not feel luxurious. I compared it to my knew Promenades de Paris and feel a difference. Strange! There is no unusual colour or more colours used in this scarf than others. Maybe they changed the starch they are using?


This is strange. The 70s should feel the same - soft, vintage silk. M et Mme doesn't feel like your new Promenades?


----------



## Pampelmuse

momasaurus said:


> This is strange. The 70s should feel the same - soft, vintage silk. M et Mme doesn't feel like your new Promenades?


No, ande the Promenades is also different to all my other 70s. Very strange. I showed the scarf to a friend, who is both a huge H fashionista and has training in fabrics, and she said it must be very heavy starch.


----------



## sonozen

Together with my other new purchase, a Barenia Bastia! Love love love the smell, the feel and the look of it!


----------



## Tonimichelle

sonozen said:


> Together with my other new purchase, a Barenia Bastia! Love love love the smell, the feel and the look of it!
> 
> View attachment 4859003


That Bastia is gorgeous!!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Just a little goodie. But I was so excited to find this!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Scarfmail today, preloved: Aloha


----------



## TeeCee77

New hat.... Was a spontaneous purchase for me, but how could I say no? Pretty sure it was made for me. Matching outfit was an awesome coincidence!


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> New hat.... Was a spontaneous purchase for me, but how could I say no? Pretty sure it was made for me. Matching outfit was an awesome coincidence!
> 
> View attachment 4859034


Love it!  You ”cheated“ on all your anemone    Looks great on you


----------



## Bagaholic222

Pampelmuse said:


> No, ande the Promenades is also different to all my other 70s. Very strange. I showed the scarf to a friend, who is both a huge H fashionista and has training in fabrics, and she said it must be very heavy starch.


I was in the store today and noticed the same thing about La Foret, and asked the SA.  He explained that it was due to the screening process as each colour had to be screened separately.  Hence, the more intricate designs are more stiff from the processing.


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> Love it!  You ”cheated“ on all your anemone    Looks great on you


Hehe  Shhhh...dont tell on me lol. I did see a lady trying on an anemone Jige and 24/24 and it took all my will power to walk away lol.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Bagaholic222 said:


> I was in the store today and noticed the same thing about La Foret, and asked the SA.  He explained that it was due to the screening process as each colour had to be screened separately.  Hence, the more intricate designs are more stiff from the processing.


Thanks for the information! I was worried that something is wrong. Good to know.


----------



## DrTr

TeeCee77 said:


> Hehe  Shhhh...dont tell on me lol. I did see a lady trying on an anemone Jige and 24/24 and it took all my will power to walk away lol.


I bet it did!  But you look wonderful in gold/orange too!


----------



## momoc

TeeCee77 said:


> New hat.... Was a spontaneous purchase for me, but how could I say no? Pretty sure it was made for me. Matching outfit was an awesome coincidence!
> 
> View attachment 4859034



I mean if you didn’t say the hat is new purchase I totally wouldn’t have been able to guess because it looks like a natural part of your matching outfit! That’s fate telling you to get it


----------



## RT1

Got this one today and I'm super excited with it!


----------



## diane278

My daily supplements on a new tray. I tried to camouflage my Vit.D & Biotin because they matched the patterned so well.


----------



## sf_newyorker

diane278 said:


> My daily supplements on a new tray. I tried to camouflage my Vit.D & Biotin because they matched so well.
> View attachment 4859158


Your Passifolia set is growing by leaps and bounds. So very soothing and pleasing to the eye.


----------



## GHWonly

nvie said:


> Here’s some shots of the necklace worn differently. It’s so light I barely could feel the necklace on my neck. Glad I went for the short/small model.
> 
> View attachment 4854459
> View attachment 4854460


Looks great, Thank you and Enjoy!


----------



## nymeria

sonozen said:


> Together with my other new purchase, a Barenia Bastia! Love love love the smell, the feel and the look of it!
> 
> View attachment 4859003


Really gorgeous! Congrats1


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> Got this one today and I'm super excited with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859159


Lovely blue color! Is it bleu nuit?


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> Lovely blue color! Is it bleu nuit?


No, it's called "Dark Blue."
My SA said it was a new color.


----------



## acrowcounted

RT1 said:


> No, it's called "Dark Blue."
> My SA said it was a new color.


“Deep blue” perhaps? (Your receipt should have an H number reference code on it with the last two digits being the color code. Deep Blue is S4.)


----------



## RT1

Bingo....you win!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

acrowcounted said:


> “Deep blue” perhaps? (Your receipt should have an H number reference code on it with the last two digits being the color code. Deep Blue is S4.)





RT1 said:


> No, it's called "Dark Blue."
> My SA said it was a new color.


Ah, yes! Such a nice dark blue!


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous
What’s the color ?


RT1 said:


> Got this one today and I'm super excited with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859159


----------



## RT1

Deep Blue.


----------



## chinnie_baghag

the first pink in my humble collection  plus a compact bearn in noir RGHW


----------



## mcpro

chinnie_baghag said:


> the first pink in my humble collection  plus a compact bearn in noir RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859372
> View attachment 4859373




omg!! its beautiful  congratulations!!


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> Scarfmail today, preloved: Aloha
> View attachment 4859019
> View attachment 4859020
> View attachment 4859021
> View attachment 4859022
> View attachment 4859023
> View attachment 4859024



A beautiful scarf in every way you tied it! The dark orange part gives the scarf an interesting twist.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> A beautiful scarf in every way you tied it! The dark orange part gives the scarf an interesting twist.


Thanks Holsby! It looks great with the purple birds, but I still have to adjust to it. Will we see you 9.10....?


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> Thanks Holsby! It looks great with the purple birds, but I still have to adjust to it. Will we see you 9.10....?


Now you have to buy a suitable jacket in a colour that goes well together with the dark orange trees with the purple birds! That's the facts of life with Hermès!

Off topic answer: 9.10 - the Grand Re-opening of the Hermès store in Stockholm! We'll see what Covid19 decides! Maybe I will come, and if so, I shall put on my Covid19 equipment.  Stockholm is a dangerous city for old ladies from the Highland forests.


----------



## diane278

Neobain medium case in Marine...with Georgia O’Keeffe cookbook because I now spend most of my time thinking about what I’m going to eat next. The spinach soup looks delicious, and coordinates with the pouch well but, tbh, I’m more likely to eat Taco Bell tacos for lunch today. (although the  pouch will be on the car seat next to me.)


----------



## carabelli888

Holsby said:


> Now you have to buy a suitable jacket in a colour that goes well together with the dark orange trees with the purple birds! That's the facts of life with Hermès!
> 
> Off topic answer: 9.10 - the Grand Re-opening of the Hermès store in Stockholm! We'll see what Covid19 decides! Maybe I will come, and if so, I shall put on my Covid19 equipment.  Stockholm is a dangerous city for old ladies from the Highland forests.
> View attachment 4859993


I have something similiar.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> Now you have to buy a suitable jacket in a colour that goes well together with the dark orange trees with the purple birds! That's the facts of life with Hermès!
> 
> Off topic answer: 9.10 - the Grand Re-opening of the Hermès store in Stockholm! We'll see what Covid19 decides! Maybe I will come, and if so, I shall put on my Covid19 equipment.  Stockholm is a dangerous city for old ladies from the Highland forests.
> View attachment 4859993


If you come like that we will have the whole store just for us!


----------



## hannahsophia

Purchased a malachite Kelly 28 ghw and a beige de Weimar Jige today! First photo is trying on already owned twillys. Last photo is the family portrait


----------



## peonies13

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4860210
> View attachment 4860211
> 
> Purchased a malachite Kelly 28 ghw and a beige de Weimar Jige today! First photo is trying on already owned twillys. Last photo is the family portrait


 Gorgeous! Love the malachite


----------



## Chrismin

What a diverse collection ! ❤️



hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4860210
> View attachment 4860211
> 
> Purchased a malachite Kelly 28 ghw and a beige de Weimar Jige today! First photo is trying on already owned twillys. Last photo is the family portrait


----------



## labelo

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4860210
> View attachment 4860211
> 
> Purchased a malachite Kelly 28 ghw and a beige de Weimar Jige today! First photo is trying on already owned twillys. Last photo is the family portrait


What a great pop of color to add to your neutral family!
I haven't seen Beige de Weimar in person, but it looks so pretty in pics. There's a mini Evelyne in BdW with a cute multicolor strap that pops up on the US site every so often that I WANT, but I've never been quick enough to grab it!


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> Got this one today and I'm super excited with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859159


I love this color. And waiting for a pair of gloves in this color. It’s still somewhere out of my home store.
congratulations on your  new   bag and love love this color.


----------



## hannahsophia

peonies13 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the malachite


 thank you!


Chrismin said:


> What a diverse collection ! ❤


 thank you!


labelo said:


> What a great pop of color to add to your neutral family!
> I haven't seen Beige de Weimar in person, but it looks so pretty in pics. There's a mini Evelyne in BdW with a cute multicolor strap that pops up on the US site every so often that I WANT, but I've never been quick enough to grab it!


 Thank you! Bdw glows in evercolour! It’s the shade of a latte.


----------



## hannahsophia

I also picked up a couple new season csgm. Both match with beige de Weimar pretty well!


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> My daily supplements on a new tray. I tried to camouflage my Vit.D & Biotin because they matched the patterned so well.
> View attachment 4859158


Wow the tray is beautiful too. I can see the Folia collection is developing an subject  of art around your house.


----------



## tlamdang08

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4860210
> View attachment 4860211
> 
> Purchased a malachite Kelly 28 ghw and a beige de Weimar Jige today! First photo is trying on already owned twillys. Last photo is the family portrait


Wow, love this shade of green!!! Congratulations on you new bag. I love you neutral family!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Just stop by for the H store curbside pickup.
3 surfs pareo
Long version


----------



## diane278

tlamdang08 said:


> Just stop by for the H store curbside pickup.
> 3 surfs pareo
> Long version
> 
> View attachment 4860281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860286



Eager to see a mod shot....it’ll be perfect on you!


----------



## loh

tlamdang08 said:


> Just stop by for the H store curbside pickup.
> 3 surfs pareo
> Long version
> 
> View attachment 4860281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860286




Oooh, I love that!


----------



## Bentley143

New skirt


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> Eager to see a mod shot....it’ll be perfect on you!





loh said:


> Oooh, I love that!


 I can’t wait either. Will do Mod shot on Monday
It is a perfect match for all my swimsuits.


----------



## CN_loverofluxe

My first time posting any purchases here .... had a random visit today because MIL wanted to stop in and shop.... and my SA had a cancellation. Anyway!!! She brought this out after we were playing and trying on different bags. I figure I had to share because I haven’t seen many of these let alone tri-colour!!! My New 24 24 in 29 size!!! Ahhhhh. I know this is a rare find but is it as rare as I’m feeling? Is this a highly coveted baby? Let me know please dear experts. I’m in love!


----------



## djsmom

momasaurus said:


> This is gorgeous! Congrats


Thank you


----------



## mauihappyplace

Birthday Haul
Well first COVId derailed annual Hawaii birthday respite. Then it totally derailed my entire vacation and I ended up on call the entire week. Then another disaster finished off the weekend... But my SA came through big during birthday week


----------



## mauihappyplace

1.Black series 6 double tour Apple Watch
2.Sea and Surf Garden Party ( it’s my first GP)
3. Black Hoodie
And some assorted non H items 
Hopefully Hawaii will welcome me back soo


----------



## missmabel5

Phiona88 said:


> Some RTW pieces I purchased from the trunk show. My absolute favorite is the Cashmere Cardigan Esprit Blouson in Vert Sapin. It's so warm and soft and cozy that I never want to take it off!
> 
> View attachment 4835979
> View attachment 4835980
> View attachment 4835981
> 
> 
> Asymmetric Dress:
> View attachment 4835982
> 
> 
> Asymmetric Top in Gris Alumine:
> View attachment 4835983



I know it's been ages since you posted this, but just had to say these are all perfect on you, and this asymmetric top is especially beautiful!


----------



## ricababes

Oasis Sandal and scarf!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Just got the Isthme horn earrings in fuschia. Love the pop of pink and love love love Hermes horn earrings - they are so light but create such a big impact with their bright colors. I also have bicolor Isthme earrings in red/orange and Hava horn earrings in white.


----------



## momasaurus

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4860210
> View attachment 4860211
> 
> Purchased a malachite Kelly 28 ghw and a beige de Weimar Jige today! First photo is trying on already owned twillys. Last photo is the family portrait


oooooooh now harmonious your collection is. I adore your new K. Malachite is such a great color.


----------



## momasaurus

mauihappyplace said:


> 1.Black series 6 double tour Apple Watch
> 2.Sea and Surf Garden Party ( it’s my first GP)
> 3. Black Hoodie
> And some assorted non H items
> Hopefully Hawaii will welcome me back soo
> 
> View attachment 4860892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860894


What a great GP!


----------



## Onthego

mauihappyplace said:


> Birthday Haul
> Well first COVId derailed annual Hawaii birthday respite. Then it totally derailed my entire vacation and I ended up on call the entire week. Then another disaster finished off the weekend... But my SA came through big during birthday week
> 
> View attachment 4860890


OPEN PLEASE!


----------



## Pampelmuse

tlamdang08 said:


> Just stop by for the H store curbside pickup.
> 3 surfs pareo
> Long version
> 
> View attachment 4860281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860286


Can‘t wait to see how you will style this scarf...!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Onthego said:


> OPEN PLEASE!


Hi in post 38170


----------



## Hermes Zen

My H store had a fragrance engraving event by curbside or phone orders only this year. Last year it was fun to watch the engraver do their magic! These are my recent purchases for DH and me! LOVE the Twilly headband set!!


----------



## Ladybaga

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4860210
> View attachment 4860211
> 
> Purchased a malachite Kelly 28 ghw and a beige de Weimar Jige today! First photo is trying on already owned twillys. Last photo is the family portrait


Congratulations on your new kelly and Jige! Your entire Hermes bag family is GORGEOUS!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Hermes Zen said:


> My H store had a fragrance engraving event by curbside or phone orders only this year. Last year it was fun to watch the engraver do their magic! These are my recent purchases for DH and me! LOVE the Twilly headband set!!
> 
> View attachment 4862255
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862259



Is the Twilly perfume with twilly a limited edition or available all the time? Thanks!


----------



## Hermes Zen

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Is the Twilly perfume with twilly a limited edition or available all the time? Thanks!


Good question. I'm not certain. It is currently still on h.com. Doesn't mention it being a limited edition. Enjoy looking!



> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/twilly-d-hermes-eau-de-parfum-and-silk-headband-set-V101081V0/


----------



## Israeli_Flava

My
Little
Pony


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> My
> Little
> Pony
> 
> View attachment 4862361


I love how his mane and tail go so beautifully with the RGHW on your B.  This is really a beautiful color combo and looks perfect!  Would he be able to ride on your soufre? He might look great on that B, too!


----------



## Nerja

acrowcounted said:


> My husband has been perfecting his cocktail making during quarantine these past few months so I thought I would treat him to some fancy glasses for his masterpieces.  I’ll definitely be ordering another set or two now that I’ve been able to see them in person and confirm they are the correct size.
> 
> View attachment 4856876


Beautiful!  I love Hermès glassware!  Your highball glasses are the best!


----------



## Nerja

hannahsophia said:


> View attachment 4860210
> View attachment 4860211
> 
> Purchased a malachite Kelly 28 ghw and a beige de Weimar Jige today! First photo is trying on already owned twillys. Last photo is the family portrait


Beautiful malachite!  Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Hermes Zen said:


> Good question. I'm not certain. It is currently still on h.com. Doesn't mention it being a limited edition. Enjoy looking!



Thank you! Will check with my SA first


----------



## Hermes Zen

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you! Will check with my SA first


That's what I did and she was able to get one for me!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Rose Mexico PM rodeo


----------



## Leo the Lion

Israeli_Flava said:


> My
> Little
> Pony
> 
> View attachment 4862361


Love the yellow on your B25!!! Cuteness galore!


----------



## TankerToad

cindy520 said:


> My first time posting any purchases here .... had a random visit today because MIL wanted to stop in and shop.... and my SA had a cancellation. Anyway!!! She brought this out after we were playing and trying on different bags. I figure I had to share because I haven’t seen many of these let alone tri-colour!!! My New 24 24 in 29 size!!! Ahhhhh. I know this is a rare find but is it as rare as I’m feeling? Is this a highly coveted baby? Let me know please dear experts. I’m in love!
> 
> View attachment 4860362
> View attachment 4860363


Wow !! Fantastic !!!


----------



## TankerToad

mauihappyplace said:


> 1.Black series 6 double tour Apple Watch
> 2.Sea and Surf Garden Party ( it’s my first GP)
> 3. Black Hoodie
> And some assorted non H items
> Hopefully Hawaii will welcome me back soo
> 
> View attachment 4860892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860894


Great prizes - we are watch twins
Feel your pain about Hawaii- we are twins on that too
The GP is awesome 
Maybe it will bring you Aloha and LUCK


----------



## periogirl28

Latest purchase - asymmetric dress in grey and a couple of lipstick refills.


----------



## Bellub

Pico18 in blue pale and new suede loafers ♥️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> I love how his mane and tail go so beautifully with the RGHW on your B.  This is really a beautiful color combo and looks perfect!  Would he be able to ride on your soufre? He might look great on that B, too!


You just summed up exactly how I feel about this lil guy. For some reason I did not feel this was about the craie pony I got with the bag so I rehomed. But this one just flowsssssss....
And yes, he also looks amazing on soufre!!!
I was hoping I wouldn't love him... but I do!


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Just got the Oran Charm. The little shopping bag and Calvi were so tempting too. (The old Madame Kelly needs a Spa trip soon!)


----------



## Nerja

Kelly Double Tour in pink croco!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Toucans!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Beton PHW


----------



## Jaaanice

Haven’t posted or been on TPF in general in a while- But my purchase today makes me soooo happy I really want to share!!!! Despite getting some RTW and a b25 in gris A novillo last month, I’m honestly happier to share what I got today bc I asked my SA to keep an eye out for this when it first came out (10,11,12 months ago???)

She texted me this morning to tell me she finally got the bilbao flats in brown (gold?) in my size PLUS a surprise.

HERE SHE IS!!! And in a dreamier color combo than I have ever imagined!!! The wait is totally worth it - I present to you my Pegasus Pop Herbag 31 ! Thanks for letting me share!!!! I’m over the mooooon


----------



## RT1

Bellub said:


> Pico18 in blue pale and new suede loafers ♥
> 
> View attachment 4862570
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862571


Love this beautiful photo and the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## vixen18

Jaaanice said:


> Haven’t posted or been on TPF in general in a while- But my purchase today makes me soooo happy I really want to share!!!! Despite getting some RTW and a b25 in gris A novillo last month, I’m honestly happier to share what I got today bc I asked my SA to keep an eye out for this when it first came out (10,11,12 months ago???)
> 
> She texted me this morning to tell me she finally got the bilbao flats in brown (gold?) in my size PLUS a surprise.
> 
> HERE SHE IS!!! And in a dreamier color combo than I have ever imagined!!! The wait is totally worth it - I present to you my Pegasus Pop Herbag 31 ! Thanks for letting me share!!!! I’m over the mooooon
> 
> View attachment 4862992



Congratulations Jaaanice.
Fabulous score on the Herbag 
I’m still waiting for a mine to arrive in blue.
May you enjoy this beauty for years to come.

Please do post mod shots when you can


----------



## Ladybaga

Israeli_Flava said:


> You just summed up exactly how I feel about this lil guy. For some reason I did not feel this was about the craie pony I got with the bag so I rehomed. But this one just flowsssssss....
> And yes, he also looks amazing on soufre!!!
> I was hoping I wouldn't love him... but I do!
> 
> View attachment 4862696


This looks incredible!! You can also wear him on your goldie, too! A pony for 3 birkins is very economical, if you ask me.


----------



## Ladybaga

LouiseCPH said:


> Toucans!
> 
> View attachment 4862909


This looks amazing on you! I love the colors and how you tied this.  You paired it perfectly with your sweater.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladybaga said:


> This looks incredible!! You can also wear him on your goldie, too! A pony for 3 birkins is very economical, if you ask me.


That's a very gud point! An economical rodeo is definitely a rare find so I must keep him


----------



## boo1689

Israeli_Flava said:


> You just summed up exactly how I feel about this lil guy. For some reason I did not feel this was about the craie pony I got with the bag so I rehomed. But this one just flowsssssss....
> And yes, he also looks amazing on soufre!!!
> I was hoping I wouldn't love him... but I do!
> 
> View attachment 4862696


This is my fav pony!!! Still haven't found him yet..... hoping seeing yours will bring me some luck in scoring him~


----------



## Jaaanice

vixen18 said:


> Congratulations Jaaanice.
> Fabulous score on the Herbag
> I’m still waiting for a mine to arrive in blue.
> May you enjoy this beauty for years to come.
> 
> Please do post mod shots when you can



will do! Gonna break her out of the orange box tomorrow for family dinner  (to be honest who goes anywhere anymore these days - even stepping out of the house is a big event) will post some mod shots then!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

LouiseCPH said:


> Toucans!
> 
> View attachment 4862909


We're twins! Wear it in good health


----------



## vixen18

Jaaanice said:


> will do! Gonna break her out of the orange box tomorrow for family dinner  (to be honest who goes anywhere anymore these days - even stepping out of the house is a big event) will post some mod shots then!



I know right! How life has changed right
Looking forward to see you Rock your Herbag.


----------



## debykf

boo1689 said:


> This is my fav pony!!! Still haven't found him yet..... hoping seeing yours will bring me some luck in scoring him~


Me too!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boo1689 said:


> This is my fav pony!!! Still haven't found him yet..... hoping seeing yours will bring me some luck in scoring him~


Oh really, well I'm wishing you Hermes Fairy Pixie Dust sprinkles so you get one soon too dear!! I'm seriously dying for one in Rose Mexico!!! I need it like I need air! hahahah


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ladybaga said:


> This looks amazing on you! I love the colors and how you tied this.  You paired it perfectly with your sweater.


Thank you!
I actually wore the sweater to go to the store and try out this exact scarf that they got for me from another store. I think it is hard to find scarves to go with gold bags that have a lot of color also, but this one works, I think


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Finally scored these Bolduc twillies after searching uhmmmm years? This cw was sold out so fast!


----------



## _queenbee

Sharing my mom’s first quota bag (B30 Noir RGHW) and rodeo (Rose Mexico PM)!  Also a new pair of loafers


----------



## TankerToad

My new Hermès Apple Watch arrived today


----------



## demicouture

Something I’ve been desperate for for some time and impossible to find... my SA is fab! Hoping for some more to come...
Chouchou Bella


----------



## nymeria

_queenbee said:


> Sharing my mom’s first quota bag (B30 Noir RGHW) and rodeo (Rose Mexico PM)!  Also a new pair of loafers
> 
> View attachment 4863854
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863855
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863856


Congrats to you and your mom   Fabulous day for you guys!!


----------



## _queenbee

nymeria said:


> Congrats to you and your mom   Fabulous day for you guys!!



Thank you nymeria!!  It’s so special to be on this H journey with my mom


----------



## boo1689

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh really, well I'm wishing you Hermes Fairy Pixie Dust sprinkles so you get one soon too dear!! I'm seriously dying for one in Rose Mexico!!! I need it like I need air! hahahah


 I can feel the H Fairy Pixie Dust sprinkled upon me~~~~~ xoxoxoxo ~~~~ Thank you sooo much! Now we need to find you that ROSE MEXICO pony pronto!!!!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My first H, not sure what took me so long 




and getting ready for Halloween with last months purchase


----------



## acrowcounted

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> My first H, not sure what took me so long
> View attachment 4864730
> 
> View attachment 4864742
> 
> and getting ready for Halloween with last months purchase
> View attachment 4864734


Beautiful! Which shade is this?


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

This is Rouge De Coeur, bit of a chameleon in different light


acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! Which shade is this?


Thank you, this is Rouge De Coeur, bit of a chameleon in different light


----------



## acrowcounted

I had no idea they were still producing bags in Bleu Zellige but when my SA called to offer it, I couldn’t say “yes” quicker! Also, my first experience with Taurillon Maurice leather. I’m not sure I’d have even guessed that it wasn’t Clemence if I hadn’t noticed the price difference.
Evelyne TPM Bleu Zellige Maurice PHW


----------



## Chanelandco

acrowcounted said:


> I had no idea they were still producing bags in Bleu Zellige but when my SA called to offer it, I couldn’t say “yes” quicker! Also, my first experience with Taurillon Maurice leather. I’m not sure I’d have even guessed that it wasn’t Clemence if I hadn’t noticed the price difference.
> Evelyne TPM Bleu Zellige Maurice PHW
> View attachment 4864952


Gorgeous color!
Congrats


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

These goodies just arrived today! I was so excited and looking forward that I barely slept last night 

The Gold B30 was bought last week. I’m just showing how it actually matches the Oran Sandal in Natural color.


----------



## _queenbee

OuiCestLaVie said:


> These goodies just arrived today! I was so excited and looking forward that I barely slept last night
> 
> The Gold B30 was bought last week. I’m just showing how it actually matches the Oran Sandal in Natural color.
> 
> View attachment 4865076
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865077
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865080



Congrats!! This is such an amazing haul!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Kelly Double Tour in pink croco!
> View attachment 4862777


Lovely!!  Absolutely gorgeous, my dear Nerja!!  I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> My first H, not sure what took me so long
> View attachment 4864730
> 
> View attachment 4864742
> 
> and getting ready for Halloween with last months purchase
> View attachment 4864734


I love your photos!


----------



## Chrismin

Color is awesome !


acrowcounted said:


> I had no idea they were still producing bags in Bleu Zellige but when my SA called to offer it, I couldn’t say “yes” quicker! Also, my first experience with Taurillon Maurice leather. I’m not sure I’d have even guessed that it wasn’t Clemence if I hadn’t noticed the price difference.
> Evelyne TPM Bleu Zellige Maurice PHW
> View attachment 4864952


----------



## tlamdang08

OuiCestLaVie said:


> These goodies just arrived today! I was so excited and looking forward that I barely slept last night
> 
> The Gold B30 was bought last week. I’m just showing how it actually matches the Oran Sandal in Natural color.
> 
> View attachment 4865076
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865077
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865079
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865080


Congratulations on your goodies. Love them all, especially the new B in the house


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

samfalstaff said:


> I love your photos!


Thank you so much


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

tlamdang08 said:


> Congratulations on your goodies. Love them all, especially the new B in the house



Thank you! I feel that my H stars finally aligned for me. And i hope I can score your Emerald croc soon!


----------



## Venessa84

My first time posting here with these items


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My first Kelly Sellier and absolutely in love! Will definitely add more Kelly Sellier on my wish list now. Rouge H on Epsom turns out to be the right shade of red for me.


----------



## Bentley143

My new varsity jacket


----------



## _queenbee

Bentley143 said:


> My new varsity jacket
> 
> View attachment 4865956



This is so cute! May I ask what the price is? I can't seem to find it on the H USA website


----------



## Bentley143

_queenbee said:


> This is so cute! May I ask what the price is? I can't seem to find it on the H USA website


The price is $5850. The fit is so nice and the jacket is light weight.


----------



## _queenbee

Bentley143 said:


> The price is $5850. The fit is so nice and the jacket is light weight.



Thank you


----------



## ladysarah

My last purchase was a small blanket and two cushions... getting cosy for the winter  Now just trying to persuade our cat to keep off it...


----------



## Hermes Zen

To all H enablers! Thank you!! I've been looking at all the beautiful scarves being posted and HAD to buy more scarves!  Here's this weeks purchases. Promenades De Paris 70, Pink & Green Voitures a Transformation 70's and Grande Tenue Wash 90.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## Chrismin

I have to say I’m developing a small scarf problem ... congrats to your purchases.. lovely to say the least !


Hermes Zen said:


> To all H enablers! Thank you!! I've been looking at all the beautiful scarves being posted and HAD to buy more scarves!  Here's this weeks purchases. Promenades De Paris 70, Pink & Green Voitures a Transformation 70's and Grande Tenue Wash 90.
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 4866193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866194


----------



## Hermes Zen

Chrismin said:


> I have to say I’m developing a small scarf problem ... congrats to your purchases.. lovely to say the least !


Thanks Chrismin!! HAHAHA I have a big scarf problem. I tell myself I'm slowing down on scarf purchases but WHAM more beauties each season!  Sound like I'm not alone.


----------



## scholastican

aisham said:


> My first RTW item .. I hope it is not the last ..
> View attachment 4821728
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4821726



In love with this exact piece! How do you like the fit on you? My sa was going to order for me since the boutique didn’t order it for their location. But after discussing with her, we decided it won’t be easy to pull off on my 5ft frame.


----------



## scholastican

olibelli said:


> Avalon pillows and Jige Elan 29 Touch in Noir / Ombre + a cozy little doggo
> View attachment 4830526


Super chic Jige Elan Touch, were twinning on this!


----------



## scholastican

Apologies if this is a double post, the days have blurred into weeks and months all together 

Jige Elan Touch in noir swift and ombré lizzie. Also a Calvi in Rouge Couer veau Madame.


----------



## scholastican

Bouncing sneaker in noir, Oran in gold, and Long Masculine cashmere cardigan in jaune frangipane.


----------



## scholastican

Sent a couple of Rallye 24 mugs and Avalon pillow GM to daughter for her new loft, no pics but...

This one is for me  B25 noir, veau togo, rose gold hardware


----------



## birdbee08

Elm1979 said:


> I added the Picotin Touch 18  to my small Hermès family. I’m in love! Of course I am already thinking about what I would like to add next ‍♀



I love your Pico Touch ! May I ask how much it retails for? Are the exotic handles comfortable?


----------



## RT1

Fresh from the H Boutique yesterday.


----------



## Catash

Vermillion Kelly 28 Sellier Mou in Chèvre de Coromandel! She started to slouch a bit but still beautiful!


----------



## ryukafroo

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> This is Rouge De Coeur, bit of a chameleon in different light
> 
> Thank you, this is Rouge De Coeur, bit of a chameleon in different light
> View attachment 4864761
> View attachment 4864764



That red is amazing but eek!  Those spiders


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

ryukafroo said:


> That red is amazing but eek!  Those spiders


Haha, I love Halloween. You should see the big ones


----------



## mp4

Catash said:


> View attachment 4866697
> 
> Vermillion Kelly 28 Sellier Mou in Chèvre de Coromandel! She started to slouch a bit but still beautiful!


----------



## iamberrytastic

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Haha, I love Halloween. You should see the big ones




Awwwww I am gona miss Halloween this year without trick or treaters. Still gona decorate my yard though.


----------



## labelo

I've been trying to snag a mini Evelyne from the site for about two months. Finally was quick enough to grab this one in Rouge Tomate/Rouge Pivoine in Clemence with palladium hardware (not sure what the pivoine is supposed to be referring to? The strap looks the same color as the bag).




I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. The leather is divine, I love the color, it's a perfect tomato red, but I mostly just grabbed it because it was available and I was afraid of missing out!
I'm looking for a bag that could be my everyday errand-running bag and that would go with lots of outfits, so I'd been leaning towards a neutral (I LOVE the Beige de Weimar that's popped up on the site occasionally, or Etoupe, Etain, Gold). I though maybe red would be flexible, but I think it's just TOO red and bright. Maybe something darker/more burgundy like Rouge H would work. Not sure, I'm going to sit on it for a while since I have a return window.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new tivoli espadrille !!!


----------



## passion.du.jour

This bag wasn’t on my radar until seeing photos from all you lovely folks on the forum. Seems I was lucky that they had these in stock when I visited the store yesterday!

Introducing my gold on gold Bolide 27 in epsom. I also love this 70’s format scarf ❤️


----------



## BBINX

Soooo.... I went to what may be the only Hermès boutique that is inside another boutique/clothier in the U.S. just looking for a double tour. This quaint little store is in the Midwest and even has a wine cellar. Somehow a double tour turned into 2 twillies and a Kelly 32! (The compact silk-in was H.com purchase that just arrived) I just found this boutique about 2 weeks ago so no prior history with them. I just causally inquired on my first visit whether the ever get K’s or C’s (wasn’t interested in a Birkin as I just found one). The SA says “we never get Constance bags but on occasion will receive Birkins and Kellys but we don’t have any at the moment”. Okay, figured I would ask. From the other room I hear the owner’s son quietly say “We have a 32 Kelly in Black-Tadelakt”. Ewww, 32 is too big, and black is basic, I’ll pass. I didn’t even look at the bag. Fast forward a week later and I went back to exchange the double tour for the smaller size and they had the Kelly on display. “Wow!” My ideal Kelly was to be a size 25 Retourne in blue nuit/indigo togo leather with ghw. Once I “tried this one on” I knew it was a losing battle. I did manage to escape the store to sleep on it but had to go back today. It doesn’t feel big at all and I think I’ll get a canvas strap for a casual look.


----------



## ryukafroo

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Haha, I love Halloween. You should see the big ones


----------



## CocoLover27

I went to my Hermes home store today to look for jewelry. My SA surprise me a B30 Blue Indigo . I’m so happy to get this B30 today perfect timing for my birthday this month ! 
I also got a Kelly Chaine bracelet, cute oran charm , new limited edition lipsticks and perfume.


----------



## Classy Collector

BBINX said:


> Soooo.... I went to what may be the only Hermès boutique that is inside another boutique/clothier in the U.S. just looking for a double tour. This quaint little store is in the Midwest and even has a wine cellar. Somehow a double tour turned into 2 twillies and a Kelly 32! (The compact silk-in was H.com purchase that just arrived) I just found this boutique about 2 weeks ago so no prior history with them. I just causally inquired on my first visit whether the ever get K’s or C’s (wasn’t interested in a Birkin as I just found one). The SA says “we never get Constance bags but on occasion will receive Birkins and Kellys but we don’t have any at the moment”. Okay, figured I would ask. From the other room I hear the owner’s son quietly say “We have a 32 Kelly in Black-Tadelakt”. Ewww, 32 is too big, and black is basic, I’ll pass. I didn’t even look at the bag. Fast forward a week later and I went back to exchange the double tour for the smaller size and they had the Kelly on display. “Wow!” My ideal Kelly was to be a size 25 Retourne in blue nuit/indigo togo leather with ghw. Once I “tried this one on” I knew it was a losing battle. I did manage to escape the store to sleep on it but had to go back today. It doesn’t feel big at all and I think I’ll get a canvas strap for a casual look.
> View attachment 4867058


She’s a beauty, and agreed 32 is not too big at all! Congrats


----------



## DR2014

CocoLover27 said:


> I went to my Hermes home store today to look for jewelry. My SA surprise me a B30 Blue Indigo . I’m so happy to get this B30 today perfect timing for my birthday this month !
> I also got a Kelly Chaine bracelet, cute oran charm , new limited edition lipsticks and perfume.
> 
> View attachment 4867345
> View attachment 4867346
> View attachment 4867347


Congrats on all of it!!! I have had my eye on the Kelly chaine bracelet, would you please share a modeling shot, and let us know how you like it? Thank you so much!


----------



## luv2shop_78

Three Graces Twilly x 2 and Orange Bag Charm





Thank you for letting me share


----------



## fayew21

Some recently acquired goodies! Really wanted to share the Tigre Royal Tray - it’s more beautiful in person than I imagined, and way more detailed than the photos on the website! And the Kelly twilly is oh-so-cute!


----------



## foxyqt

Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!










It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.


----------



## Chanelandco

foxyqt said:


> Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4868490
> 
> View attachment 4868491
> 
> View attachment 4868493
> 
> View attachment 4868492
> 
> 
> It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.


Gorgeous  ! Congrats


----------



## serene

foxyqt said:


> Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4868490
> 
> View attachment 4868491
> 
> View attachment 4868493
> 
> View attachment 4868492
> 
> 
> It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.


This is the bag of the year  I can see that this kelly won't lose its beauty over time


----------



## labelo

foxyqt said:


> Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4868490
> 
> View attachment 4868491
> 
> View attachment 4868493
> 
> View attachment 4868492
> 
> 
> It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.



I'm so excited that Rouge H is back! absolutely stunning!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

foxyqt said:


> Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4868490
> 
> View attachment 4868491
> 
> View attachment 4868493
> 
> View attachment 4868492
> 
> 
> It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.



Congratulations! We are almost bag twins! I just got my K28 Rouge H Epsom Sellier last week. Just like you, I bought it sight unseen and wasn‘t sure how Rouge H is going to look like in Epsom but it turns out to be the perfect shade of red. Just in time for fall/winter.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

foxyqt said:


> Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4868490
> 
> View attachment 4868491
> 
> View attachment 4868493
> 
> View attachment 4868492
> 
> 
> It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.


Gahhhhhh who am I? I really LOVE this bag !!!
WHO AM I ANYMORE? My taste has changed. 
I never would have given this color a second look a few years ago.
It's so gorgeous.... with the GHW I'm wowed!
CONGRATS dear!


----------



## loh

foxyqt said:


> Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4868490
> 
> View attachment 4868491
> 
> View attachment 4868493
> 
> View attachment 4868492
> 
> 
> It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

foxyqt said:


> Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4868490
> 
> View attachment 4868491
> 
> View attachment 4868493
> 
> View attachment 4868492
> 
> 
> It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.


Absolute perfection! Congrats!


----------



## Ladybaga

CocoLover27 said:


> I went to my Hermes home store today to look for jewelry. My SA surprise me a B30 Blue Indigo . I’m so happy to get this B30 today perfect timing for my birthday this month !
> I also got a Kelly Chaine bracelet, cute oran charm , new limited edition lipsticks and perfume.
> 
> View attachment 4867345
> View attachment 4867346
> View attachment 4867347


Happy Happy Birthday!!!! Lovely Hermes Haul!


----------



## Avintage

My SA finally fulfill my dream this year. Presenting my dream bag: b25 gold (and gris T) phw in novillo

Was expecting to get a b25 neutral colors in togo, but when my SA offered me this gorgeous bag I couldn’t say no. Excited to try how the novillo will hold up in comparison to togo. So far only seeing that “gold” is way lighter and muted in novillo in comparison to clemence.


----------



## CocoLover27

Ladybaga said:


> Happy Happy Birthday!!!! Lovely Hermes Haul!


Thanks! 


Ladybaga said:


> Happy Happy Birthday!!!! Lovely Hermes Haul!


----------



## iamberrytastic

foxyqt said:


> Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4868490
> 
> View attachment 4868491
> 
> View attachment 4868493
> 
> View attachment 4868492
> 
> 
> It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.



A Kelly in Rogue H is my dream bag. Sooooo pretty


----------



## foxyqt

Chanelandco said:


> Gorgeous  ! Congrats



Thank you so much!



serene said:


> This is the bag of the year  I can see that this kelly won't lose its beauty over time



Wow your comment made my day! Thank you! It is indeed a classic!



labelo said:


> I'm so excited that Rouge H is back! absolutely stunning!



Honestly I couldnt believe it myself when my SA offered it to me! Thank you!



OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congratulations! We are almost bag twins! I just got my K28 Rouge H Epsom Sellier last week. Just like you, I bought it sight unseen and wasn‘t sure how Rouge H is going to look like in Epsom but it turns out to be the perfect shade of red. Just in time for fall/winter.



You are so right, it is just the perfect fall color 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Gahhhhhh who am I? I really LOVE this bag !!!
> WHO AM I ANYMORE? My taste has changed.
> I never would have given this color a second look a few years ago.
> It's so gorgeous.... with the GHW I'm wowed!
> CONGRATS dear!



Hahah! Saaaame!! I really avoided dark reds as I thought these shades were too mature? Is that the word for it?  but I just could NOT resist this one! Such an elegant & classy color!



loh said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks!!  



Hermeaddict said:


> Absolute perfection! Congrats!



Awww thank you!!



iamberrytastic said:


> A Kelly in Rogue H is my dream bag. Sooooo pretty



Thank you!! I hope you find one very soon


----------



## DR2014

foxyqt said:


> Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4868490
> 
> View attachment 4868491
> 
> View attachment 4868493
> 
> View attachment 4868492
> 
> 
> It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.


Stunning and gorgeous!


----------



## suziez

BBINX said:


> Soooo.... I went to what may be the only Hermès boutique that is inside another boutique/clothier in the U.S. just looking for a double tour. This quaint little store is in the Midwest and even has a wine cellar. Somehow a double tour turned into 2 twillies and a Kelly 32! (The compact silk-in was H.com purchase that just arrived) I just found this boutique about 2 weeks ago so no prior history with them. I just causally inquired on my first visit whether the ever get K’s or C’s (wasn’t interested in a Birkin as I just found one). The SA says “we never get Constance bags but on occasion will receive Birkins and Kellys but we don’t have any at the moment”. Okay, figured I would ask. From the other room I hear the owner’s son quietly say “We have a 32 Kelly in Black-Tadelakt”. Ewww, 32 is too big, and black is basic, I’ll pass. I didn’t even look at the bag. Fast forward a week later and I went back to exchange the double tour for the smaller size and they had the Kelly on display. “Wow!” My ideal Kelly was to be a size 25 Retourne in blue nuit/indigo togo leather with ghw. Once I “tried this one on” I knew it was a losing battle. I did manage to escape the store to sleep on it but had to go back today. It doesn’t feel big at all and I think I’ll get a canvas strap for a casual look.
> View attachment 4867058


Chagrin FAlls?


----------



## BalLVLover

Finally got a mini K! Etain w/ ghw.


----------



## asatoasz

foxyqt said:


> Presenting my last quota bag of the year  happy that I’ve checked all the boxes on my wishlist with this one!
> 
> View attachment 4868490
> 
> View attachment 4868491
> 
> View attachment 4868493
> 
> View attachment 4868492
> 
> 
> It is a Rouge H Epsom Kelly 25 Sellier in GHW  I was thrilled be offered such a rare color! At first I wasn't sure if I’d like it in real life but as soon as it came out of the dustbag my jaw dropped. Such an elegant burgundy red, honestly, photos don't do it justice.


This is stunning!!


----------



## Ladybaga

BalLVLover said:


> View attachment 4869671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a mini K! Etain w/ ghw.


BalLVLover, she is GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations on this little one!!! You have the prettiest bags! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## caro83

I'm a recent addition to the Hermes family! I've collected a few things recently, my favorite so far being this Silk in Classic wallet in Bougainvillier. The silk interior is my favorite part, it's so soft and beautiful.


----------



## BBINX

suziez said:


> Chagrin FAlls?


Yes!


----------



## Chanelandco

BalLVLover said:


> View attachment 4869671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got a mini K! Etain w/ ghw.


Congratulations! It is beautiful
Hope one day I can be your twin.


----------



## BalLVLover

Ladybaga said:


> BalLVLover, she is GORGEOUS!!! Congratulations on this little one!!! You have the prettiest bags! Hope you are doing well!


Thanks so much! Doing ok, this year has been rough (even without Covid). How have you been?


----------



## BalLVLover

Chanelandco said:


> Congratulations! It is beautiful
> Hope one day I can be your twin.


Thank you! Hope you fund yours too!


----------



## jccf

Asked my SA for a red B35 for my mother, he showed me this Togo Rouge Grenat phw which I loved it, additionally he showed me this super classic B35 Togo Etoupe ghw. My first intention was only to take the Rouge Grenat, but I also fell in love with the Etoupe. I asked my SA if it was possible to take both bags, I wasn’t sure if I’d be allowed to. He had to ask permission to the store’s manager here in São Paulo, but it was ok. I love the fact that Etoupe is a chameleon colour depending on the light. The Etoupe ended up going to my sister btw. The next item on my wishlist is actually a B35 Bleu Saphir phw, which I think it’ll be almost impossible to find.


----------



## TraceySH

My first swift anything - I think it's the best showcase of anemone for any of the leathers! And yes, I dressed it up like    a little doll. Mini Lindy holds way more than I thought it would, too, which is kind of relieving, but now I want more colors! Of course.


----------



## demicouture

Lucky enough to score another chouchou Bella!


----------



## fayew21

Thought for a looong time about this one....I was concerned about the size since I normally don’t carry much around so all my other bags are 25s! But my lovely SA brought up the point that I should consider diversifying my collection with varying sizes, and since I’m usually pretty easily convinced, I gave in !









Super happy to add my Jaune Ambre Kelly 32 sellier in epsom leather to the collection. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Rockerchic

jccf said:


> Asked my SA for a red B35 for my mother, he showed me this Togo Rouge Grenat phw which I loved it, additionally he showed me this super classic B35 Togo Etoupe ghw. My first intention was only to take the Rouge Grenat, but I also fell in love with the Etoupe. I asked my SA if it was possible to take both bags, I wasn’t sure if I’d be allowed to. He had to ask permission to the store’s manager here in São Paulo, but it was ok. I love the fact that Etoupe is a chameleon colour depending on the light. The Etoupe ended up going to my sister btw. The next item on my wishlist is actually a B35 Bleu Saphir phw, which I think it’ll be almost impossible to find.
> View attachment 4871013
> View attachment 4871015
> View attachment 4871016
> View attachment 4871017
> View attachment 4871018


You are the most amazing son and brother. Love this post!


----------



## MrsSlocomb




----------



## boo1689

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh really, well I'm wishing you Hermes Fairy Pixie Dust sprinkles so you get one soon too dear!! I'm seriously dying for one in Rose Mexico!!! I need it like I need air! hahahah



Dear IF~~ your H Fairy Pixie Dust Sprinkles helped brought me your pony's cousin


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boo1689 said:


> Dear IF~~ your H Fairy Pixie Dust Sprinkles helped brought me your pony's cousin
> 
> View attachment 4871416


OMGoodness congrats darling!!! That's the perfect combo with your bag!!!! Congrats on a match made in heaven!!!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

demicouture said:


> Lucky enough to score another chouchou Bella!
> 
> View attachment 4871254


Oh! I'd love to see mod shots of this if you feel so inclined. Always wondered how these wear.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I tried on and took home some lovely RTW pieces, scarves and shoes today, and arrived home to see these two beauties waiting for me. So my in store purchase reveal will have to wait for tomorrow. 

Presenting my 2nd Birkin Touch, in Vert Cypress GHW, and 29mm Rose Gold Cape Cod watch.


----------



## TraceySH

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I tried on and took home some lovely RTW pieces, scarves and shoes today, and arrived home to see these two beauties waiting for me. So my in store purchase reveal will have to wait for tomorrow.
> 
> Presenting my 2nd Birkin Touch, in Vert Cypress GHW, and 29mm Rose Gold Cape Cod watch.
> 
> View attachment 4871635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871642


What a pair!! STUNNING!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I tried on and took home some lovely RTW pieces, scarves and shoes today, and arrived home to see these two beauties waiting for me. So my in store purchase reveal will have to wait for tomorrow.
> 
> Presenting my 2nd Birkin Touch, in Vert Cypress GHW, and 29mm Rose Gold Cape Cod watch.
> 
> View attachment 4871635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871642


Congrats on your second touch! This is definitely my favorite color in the touch series. Can you share the price in the H 2020 Pricing thread? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2020-hermes-bag-prices-no-chatting-please.1022362/page-9


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

LovingTheOrange said:


> Congrats on your second touch! This is definitely my favorite color in the touch series. Can you share the price in the H 2020 Pricing thread? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/2020-hermes-bag-prices-no-chatting-please.1022362/page-9



Thank you! I honestly don’t know what would be my favorite color for Touch. I just love all of the available colors. Based on all the pics I’ve seen, I’d like to get my hands on Raisin, Bleu Saphir, Vert Bospbore, and Noisette. I’ll know better once I am able to get all of them which is my favorite.

Just updated the price thread with B30 Poro Croc and Touch.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

TraceySH said:


> What a pair!! STUNNING!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Aquaamyca

TraceySH said:


> My first swift anything - I think it's the best showcase of anemone for any of the leathers! And yes, I dressed it up like    a little doll. Mini Lindy holds way more than I thought it would, too, which is kind of relieving, but now I want more colors! Of course.
> 
> View attachment 4871172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871173
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871174
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871175


So gorgeous! Are you worried about having to baby the leather?


----------



## TraceySH

Aquaamyca said:


> So gorgeous! Are you worried about having to baby the leather?


Not too much! I am pretty sure small scratches can be buffed out? I might be wrong, but scratches on really high quality calf can be gently buffed?


----------



## ajaxbreaker

fayew21 said:


> Thought for a looong time about this one....I was concerned about the size since I normally don’t carry much around so all my other bags are 25s! But my lovely SA brought up the point that I should consider diversifying my collection with varying sizes, and since I’m usually pretty easily convinced, I gave in !
> 
> View attachment 4871317
> 
> View attachment 4871318
> 
> View attachment 4871319
> 
> View attachment 4871320
> 
> Super happy to add my Jaune Ambre Kelly 32 sellier in epsom leather to the collection. Thanks for letting me share!


The color!!!!  I just love Hermes yellows


----------



## demicouture

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! I'd love to see mod shots of this if you feel so inclined. Always wondered how these wear.



I will try to remember  But these are just gorgeous worn with a high bun.


----------



## lulilu

TankerToad said:


> My new Hermès Apple Watch arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4863882
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863883



Am I missing something?  Is the watch here somewhere?  (I am interested in getting an H apple6)


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> of anemone



great colour indeed


As for me, bought  a hat


----------



## TankerToad

lulilu said:


> Am I missing something?  Is the watch here somewhere?  (I am interested in getting an H apple6)


Yup
Hahaha
That’s it as boxed 
You put it together with the straps 
There is a Hermès Apple Watch thread - that will give you more info 
I’m really happy with this watch !


----------



## TankerToad

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I tried on and took home some lovely RTW pieces, scarves and shoes today, and arrived home to see these two beauties waiting for me. So my in store purchase reveal will have to wait for tomorrow.
> 
> Presenting my 2nd Birkin Touch, in Vert Cypress GHW, and 29mm Rose Gold Cape Cod watch.
> 
> View attachment 4871635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871642


So luxurious 
Yum!


----------



## TraceySH

Tasha1 said:


> great colour indeed
> 
> 
> As for me, bought  a hat
> 
> View attachment 4871911


You look amazing in hats! And your beautiful D behind u


----------



## _kiki119_

boo1689 said:


> Dear IF~~ your H Fairy Pixie Dust Sprinkles helped brought me your pony's cousin
> 
> View attachment 4871416


I am new to H... sorry, would love to know the name of this bag


----------



## undecided45

My new-to-me Rouge H Hermes Berlingot GM from 2001.  I desperately wanted a rouge h bag but I didn’t want to break the bank. I didn’t know about this retired style until I saw this bag on a well-known pre-loved site. I fell in love! Such an understated, beautiful bag with so many years left in her.


----------



## bagnut1

undecided45 said:


> My new-to-me Rouge H Hermes Berlingot GM from 2001.  I desperately wanted a rouge h bag but I didn’t want to break the bank. I didn’t know about this retired style until I saw this bag on a well-known pre-loved site. I fell in love! Such an understated, beautiful bag with so many years left in her.
> 
> View attachment 4872301


Really lovely.   I too have discovered some fabulous retired styles and leathers via resale. It is yet another dimension of the Hermès Hunt!


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Lovely!!  Absolutely gorgeous, my dear Nerja!!  I'm so happy for you!!


Dear @crisbac thank you so much! I am so enjoying this bracelet!It’s a wonderful pink !


----------



## boo1689

_kiki119_ said:


> I am new to H... sorry, would love to know the name of this bag



Hello and welcome to the Orange world  my bag is a Kelly in size 28


----------



## Siha77

Introducing my first quota bag offer ever! A baby B25 in Gold with GHW. I'm over the MOON.


----------



## Chanelandco

Siha77 said:


> Introducing my first quota bag offer ever! A baby B25 in Gold with GHW. I'm over the MOON.
> 
> View attachment 4873167


What a first one! Congrats, it is a beauty


----------



## loh

Siha77 said:


> Introducing my first quota bag offer ever! A baby B25 in Gold with GHW. I'm over the MOON.
> 
> View attachment 4873167



Beautiful!   Congrats!


----------



## DR2014

I went to my store today to pick up a dress I had on hold, and my SA had 2 surprises for me!
Back button dress, in bleu marine
Jungle love love twilly
AND Evelyne TPM in terre battue, maurice leather, ghw :


----------



## Siha77

Chanelandco said:


> What a first one! Congrats, it is a beauty



Thank you! I had really wanted a B25 but know they're hard to get, so I didn't have high expectations. I still can't believe it.


----------



## Pinkie*

Siha77 said:


> Introducing my first quota bag offer ever! A baby B25 in Gold with GHW. I'm over the MOON.
> 
> View attachment 4873167


wooow


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Two single color rodeos that I got from eBay, and some in store purchases getting ready for the cooler weather. Absolutely love the mink fur loafers, so cute and comfy.


----------



## samfalstaff

undecided45 said:


> My new-to-me Rouge H Hermes Berlingot GM from 2001.  I desperately wanted a rouge h bag but I didn’t want to break the bank. I didn’t know about this retired style until I saw this bag on a well-known pre-loved site. I fell in love! Such an understated, beautiful bag with so many years left in her.
> 
> View attachment 4872301


I've been staring at this bag for a while. Glad someone finally got one. Would you mind posting a mod shot? It looks like a small bag, but I don't think that's the case.


----------



## Chanelandco

DR2014 said:


> I went to my store today to pick up a dress I had on hold, and my SA had 2 surprises for me!
> Back button dress, in bleu marine
> Jungle love love twilly
> AND Evelyne TPM in terre battue, maurice leather, ghw :
> View attachment 4873244
> View attachment 4873245
> View attachment 4873246


Beautiful choices
Could you please share more pics of the dress? And the code as well?
Thanks a lot


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> Beautiful choices
> Could you please share more pics of the dress? And the code as well?
> Thanks a lot


Thank you! Yes, I will post more photos of the dress tomorrow. Here is the link on the US website too: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/back-buttoned-dress-H0H2505D10234/


----------



## undecided45

samfalstaff said:


> I've been staring at this bag for a while. Glad someone finally got one. Would you mind posting a mod shot? It looks like a small bag, but I don't think that's the case.


It’s not a small bag, but not so massive that you’re swimming in it. There is a smaller size of this bag - I believe the smaller one is called the berlingot 23.

Another reseller site has the same size berlingot as mine (GM) on a mannequin that has way better lighting than I could ever have while taking a selfie  I hope this helps!


----------



## Hermes Zen

My latest purchases! More scarves (Wild Singapore, Les Nouveaux Amoureux de Paris, Exposition Universelle and Jardins de Soie shawl), this seasons new limited edition lipsticks & sample and my lovely sa called with a rose confetti k25 sellier in epsom. It's a pink k year!! She's joining her rose lipstick k20 little sister from early this year. I will take a photo of the pink k25 this weekend and will post! I wanted to put a cute twilly on her first. For now here's her box and all the other goodies. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Chanelandco

DR2014 said:


> Thank you! Yes, I will post more photos of the dress tomorrow. Here is the link on the US website too: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/back-buttoned-dress-H0H2505D10234/


Thank you very much DR2014


----------



## demicouture

Hermes Zen said:


> My latest purchases! More scarves (Wild Singapore, Les Nouveaux Amoureux de Paris, Exposition Universelle and Jardins de Soie shawl), this seasons new limited edition lipsticks & sample and my lovely sa called with a rose confetti k25 sellier in epsom. It's a pink k year!! She's joining her rose lipstick k20 little sister from early this year. I will take a photo of the pink k25 this weekend and will post! I wanted to put a cute twilly on her first. For now here's her box and all the other goodies. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 4873813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873815


Oh my! Congrats on your beautiful purchases! And the Rose Confetti Kelly 25 Sellier? My dream! Please post pics!


----------



## momasaurus

scholastican said:


> Apologies if this is a double post, the days have blurred into weeks and months all together
> 
> Jige Elan Touch in noir swift and ombré lizzie. Also a Calvi in Rouge Couer veau Madame.
> 
> View attachment 4866331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4866332


These are gorgeous!


----------



## labelo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Two single color rodeos that I got from eBay, and some in store purchases getting ready for the cooler weather. Absolutely love the mink fur loafers, so cute and comfy.
> 
> View attachment 4873530
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873531
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873539
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873541





Hermes Zen said:


> My latest purchases! More scarves (Wild Singapore, Les Nouveaux Amoureux de Paris, Exposition Universelle and Jardins de Soie shawl), this seasons new limited edition lipsticks & sample and my lovely sa called with a rose confetti k25 sellier in epsom. It's a pink k year!! She's joining her rose lipstick k20 little sister from early this year. I will take a photo of the pink k25 this weekend and will post! I wanted to put a cute twilly on her first. For now here's her box and all the other goodies. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 4873813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873815



Seeing Wild Singapores popping up again makes me wonder--are new shipments making it in? I've been stalking the website hoping the blue/gold cw will come back. 
Would you mind telling me if these were scarves you'd had on hold for a while, or made a special request to your SA for and only just now arrived? I'm going to try to get in touch with my boutique and inquire, but they're closed until next week.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Just a few pieces of rtw and K28 Rose Azalee phw Clemence (will post pics later).


----------



## corgimom11

labelo said:


> Seeing Wild Singapores popping up again makes me wonder--are new shipments making it in? I've been stalking the website hoping the blue/gold cw will come back.
> Would you mind telling me if these were scarves you'd had on hold for a while, or made a special request to your SA for and only just now arrived? I'm going to try to get in touch with my boutique and inquire, but they're closed until next week.



my SA got me the bleu/gold cw of this one after I specifically requested wild singapore, and I was a bit persistent in asking for it, I think my first request of it was in late july/early august.  i picked it up last week. i am in the US, and I fairly certain it was transferred in for me however.


----------



## Ladybaga

BalLVLover said:


> Thanks so much! Doing ok, this year has been rough (even without Covid). How have you been?


This is a crazy time we live in; I'm adjusting to teaching school (live) in a mask. Thinking of you, my friend.


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> My latest purchases! More scarves (Wild Singapore, Les Nouveaux Amoureux de Paris, Exposition Universelle and Jardins de Soie shawl), this seasons new limited edition lipsticks & sample and my lovely sa called with a rose confetti k25 sellier in epsom. It's a pink k year!! She's joining her rose lipstick k20 little sister from early this year. I will take a photo of the pink k25 this weekend and will post! I wanted to put a cute twilly on her first. For now here's her box and all the other goodies. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 4873813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873814
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873815


CONGRATULATIONS on your goodies!  I am dying to see that colorway of Exposition Universelles. If you have time, would you mind posting pics of this on the 2020 Autumn/Winter Hermes scarf thread? We haven't seen this colorway before.
Thank you!


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> Thank you very much DR2014


Hi @Chanelandco - just wanted you to know I posted modeling shots on the the Fall 2020 RTW and Accessories thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...and-accessories.1025229/page-24#post-34105873


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermeaddict said:


> Just a few pieces of rtw and K28 Rose Azalee phw Clemence (will post pics later).
> 
> View attachment 4874134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874135


Darling amaaaaaaazing haul!!! May I ask if u are located in Asia or USA? I am trying to get my hands on Ombre Orans but they dont seem to be available in the US.....


----------



## Txoceangirl

A nice little surprise during the women’s RTW event at my store. Cutie Evelyne Amazone TPM in Maurice Vert Olive/ Sauge.


----------



## acrowcounted

Txoceangirl said:


> A nice little surprise during the women’s RTW event at my store. Cutie Evelyne Amazone TPM in Maurice Vert Olive/ Sauge.
> View attachment 4874287


Beautiful! Haven’t seen this colorway before. Congrats!


----------



## mcpro

Siha77 said:


> Introducing my first quota bag offer ever! A baby B25 in Gold with GHW. I'm over the MOON.
> 
> View attachment 4873167


omg!! this is my dream combo!!  congratulations!!!


----------



## ladysarah

Chanelandco said:


> What a first one! Congrats, it is a beauty


We do need modelling shots!


----------



## Siha77

mcpro said:


> omg!! this is my dream combo!!  congratulations!!!



Thank you! Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## olibelli

Was surprised with this B and picked up a few new twillies! Am I overdoing it with the yellow?


----------



## Hermes Zen

demicouture said:


> Oh my! Congrats on your beautiful purchases! And the Rose Confetti Kelly 25 Sellier? My dream! Please post pics!


Thank you so much demicouture!! I promise I will post pics of her! Have a wonderful day.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

labelo said:


> Seeing Wild Singapores popping up again makes me wonder--are new shipments making it in? I've been stalking the website hoping the blue/gold cw will come back.
> Would you mind telling me if these were scarves you'd had on hold for a while, or made a special request to your SA for and only just now arrived? I'm going to try to get in touch with my boutique and inquire, but they're closed until next week.



I told my SA that I wanted Wild Singapore scarves especially the one in blue/gold cw about two weeks ago and she said she hasn’t got any yet but would keep an eye on them for me. I don’t think she specially requested those in for me, but when I went to check out some RTW a few days ago she said they just got some in, and she put them on hold for me because she knew I was interested.


----------



## Chanelandco

It seems it is raining Gold B and pink K these days!
Congrats to all for the score! Yes we do need more pics.


----------



## Hermes Zen

labelo said:


> Seeing Wild Singapores popping up again makes me wonder--are new shipments making it in? I've been stalking the website hoping the blue/gold cw will come back.
> Would you mind telling me if these were scarves you'd had on hold for a while, or made a special request to your SA for and only just now arrived? I'm going to try to get in touch with my boutique and inquire, but they're closed until next week.



Hi labelo, my sa texted me and asked if I wanted the wild singapore and the other scarves. Apparently my store received it. I suggest you ask your sa and your store doesn't have it should look in the system for another store to transfer. I wish you the best in finding one. There's got to be another one out there for you!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ladybaga said:


> CONGRATULATIONS on your goodies!  I am dying to see that colorway of Exposition Universelles. If you have time, would you mind posting pics of this on the 2020 Autumn/Winter Hermes scarf thread? We haven't seen this colorway before.
> Thank you!



OOH, will do!! Thanks Ladybaga!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My most useless but most adorable H purchase so far


----------



## acrowcounted

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My most useless but most adorable H purchase so far
> 
> View attachment 4874354
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874355
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874361


Are these still showing up in the boutiques?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> Are these still showing up in the boutiques?



No I’ve been bugging both of my SAs for this and also stalking reseller sites. Was lucky enough to snag this one for just slightly over retail price on Fashionphile.


----------



## labelo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I told my SA that I wanted Wild Singapore scarves especially the one in blue/gold cw about two weeks ago and she said she hasn’t got any yet but would keep an eye on them for me. I don’t think she specially requested those in for me, but when I went to check out some RTW a few days ago she said they just got some in, and she put them on hold for me because she knew I was interested.





Hermes Zen said:


> Hi labelo, my sa texted me and asked if I wanted the wild singapore and the other scarves. Apparently my store received it. I suggest you ask your sa and your store doesn't have it should look in the system for another store to transfer. I wish you the best in finding one. There's got to be another one out there for you!


Thank you both! It's great to hear that shipments might just be coming in now and I maybe didn't miss it. I'll check as soon as the Chicago boutique is reopened and see if they can keep an eye out and set one aside for me.


----------



## shrpthorn

Cross posting from "Sheltering with Hermes" thread.
Shamelessly copied @diane278 with her coffee mug & plate. I just love the coffee mug & plate combo. The mug is 420 ml or ~0.5 L so it's a great size. It's so beautiful with dendrobium orchids & a passion flower. I love orchids so this mug is prefect - and my 1st Hermes tableware. The photos on H.com simply do not do the pattern on this mug justice IMO. But yes, as one tpf'er said - you are constrained by the "tyranny of stuff" - as the gold rim precludes microwaving and you must wash by hand. Sorry I don't take the best photos with my phone.


----------



## fishnumber2

Had an appointment to pick up some gifts for DH and my parents, and of course couldn’t leave without getting something for myself as well. Excited to wear these Neo booties as the weather cools down


----------



## psoucsd

Fresh from the store, Lime Kelly 28 Retourne in evercolor leather with Gold hardware.


----------



## Zenbag

Here are my recent purchases.  Thanks
- C18 Noir Box
-K28 Rouge H
-Mini Evelyne Etain
-Trim Duo 24
-Avalon blanket
-Wow double face scarf
- Bouncing sneaker


----------



## Hermeaddict

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling amaaaaaaazing haul!!! May I ask if u are located in Asia or USA? I am trying to get my hands on Ombre Orans but they dont seem to be available in the US.....


Thank you Israeli_Flava! Sorry for the late response. These pieces I was able to acquire in the US, one of my amazing SAs was able to get them for me! I can try and get some intel for you and DM you.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermeaddict said:


> Thank you Israeli_Flava! Sorry for the late response. These pieces I was able to acquire in the US, one of my amazing SAs was able to get them for me! I can try and get some intel for you and DM you.


Oh goodness! YES! Please DM me!!! xo


----------



## littlepie

Add this cutie to my collection. Evelyne TPM in blue pale


----------



## M160

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling amaaaaaaazing haul!!! May I ask if u are located in Asia or USA? I am trying to get my hands on Ombre Orans but they dont seem to be available in the US.....



Hi Iseaeli_Flava - I received a pair of Ombré Oran’s just 2 months ago after I saw someone else post them. I’m in Cali


----------



## xxDxx

psoucsd said:


> Fresh from the store, Lime Kelly 28 Retourne in evercolor leather with Gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4874663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874665


Wow Congrats- love Evercolor leather! I‘m waiting for the exact same bag!


----------



## katie's mum

Clic Clac H Lift


----------



## Pinkie*

shrpthorn said:


> Cross posting from "Sheltering with Hermes" thread.
> Shamelessly copied @diane278 with her coffee mug & plate. I just love the coffee mug & plate combo. The mug is 420 ml or ~0.5 L so it's a great size. It's so beautiful with dendrobium orchids & a passion flower. I love orchids so this mug is prefect - and my 1st Hermes tableware. The photos on H.com simply do not do the pattern on this mug justice IMO. But yes, as one tpf'er said - you are constrained by the "tyranny of stuff" - as the gold rim precludes microwaving and you must wash by hand. Sorry I don't take the best photos with my phone.


Beautiful


----------



## Classy Collector

fishnumber2 said:


> View attachment 4874623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had an appointment to pick up some gifts for DH and my parents, and of course couldn’t leave without getting something for myself as well. Excited to wear these Neo booties as the weather cools down


Beautiful Neo boots.

Does anyone know if these leather boots come in slightly higher heels (i.e. around 1-2 inches max), but not as high as those other St. Germaine boots? I think that’s the other name... tnx


----------



## fishnumber2

Classy Collector said:


> Beautiful Neo boots.
> 
> Does anyone know if these leather boots come in slightly higher heels (i.e. around 1-2 inches max), but not as high as those other St. Germaine boots? I think that’s the other name... tnx


Thanks! I think you might be referring to the Veo? It’s the same design but with thicker rubber soles. I didn’t see any at my boutique but recall seeing posts about it here in the forums


----------



## Classy Collector

fishnumber2 said:


> Thanks! I think you might be referring to the Veo? It’s the same design but with thicker rubber soles. I didn’t see any at my boutique but recall seeing posts about it here in the forums


Thanks


----------



## littleming

I must be insane... said no to the 24/24 size 35 many times and thought the bag looks “not quite there”... but brought home the size 29 yesterday.
Sharing my newest addition: 24/24 29 in vert bosphore.


----------



## BBINX

littleming said:


> I must be insane... said no to the 24/24 size 35 many times and thought the bag looks “not quite there”... but brought home the size 29 yesterday
> 
> When I tried on the size 29 I thought it was “just right”. I kept thinking the shoulder strap should reach across body though. The vert bosphere looks good with the ghw. Congrats on your newest addition


----------



## TeeCee77

Added a new pony in Rose Mexico!


----------



## Winiebean

Was waiting patiently for the Tree of Song Twilly to show up, finally found it still looking for the perfect rodeo pm to match.


----------



## DB8

A little chevre pick-me-up.


----------



## psoucsd

xxDxx said:


> Wow Congrats- love Evercolor leather! I‘m waiting for the exact same bag!


My first evercolor piece but I’m loving the matte appearance and texture.  Hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## tracybeloved

Rose confetti chèvre clic 16
In love w the color and leather


----------



## Chrismin

tracybeloved said:


> Rose confetti chèvre clic 16
> In love w the color and leather
> 
> View attachment 4876216


love chevre!


----------



## Dany_37

Nothing major...just bought the noir double tour band for my H apple watch


----------



## GHWonly

So happy this new friend finally arrived! 

Happy October !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tracybeloved said:


> Rose confetti chèvre clic 16
> In love w the color and leather
> 
> View attachment 4876216


Oh yay! Another pink bag with PHW   Sorry, couldn't help myself. Congrats!! Chevre is irresistible!


----------



## _queenbee

Visited my SA last weekend to pick up my first RTW item and ended up leaving with another pair of loafers!


----------



## MissSteph

The first of my F/W scarves inquiries has arrived!  I got the La Danse des Amazones. I am patiently awaiting the rest of them. For some reason my boutique has not received the bulk of these new scarves yet (or at least that’s what my SA told me). I really hope I can get the Wild Singapores in Blue/Gold colorway and The Three Graces Black twillies.




PS: Love this little Lion dude. Now I have to figure out how to show him while wearing this


----------



## Cygne18

Filet D'or ring, Acte III shawl (lucky to have found this since I'm a year behind), and the Rose Mexico rodeo. Eeek!


----------



## boo1689

It's got my name all over it~ literally


----------



## Rockerchic

boo1689 said:


> It's got my name all over it~ literally
> View attachment 4877174


Very pretty! I love how the gems are integrated!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DB8 said:


> A little chevre pick-me-up.
> 
> View attachment 4875588


Gahhhhh black chevre just sends me to the moon!   Congrats!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boo1689 said:


> It's got my name all over it~ literally
> View attachment 4877174


It's sooooooo pinkalicious!!! Love it!!! Congrats Boo!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cygne18 said:


> Filet D'or ring, Acte III shawl (lucky to have found this since I'm a year behind), and the Rose Mexico rodeo. Eeek!
> 
> View attachment 4876656
> View attachment 4876657


Everything is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

_queenbee said:


> Visited my SA last weekend to pick up my first RTW item and ended up leaving with another pair of loafers!
> 
> View attachment 4876386


Very stylish!! Love your selections dear!


----------



## themeanreds

Went to Hermes in BH/Rodeo Drive for the first time ever and picked up the Tree of Song twilly for my B. Also got the Bastia coin purse recently too, but that was an online order - she's in the evercolor leather in rouge de cœur 

We also ordered an H Deco mug, but it is being mailed as they did not have stock in store.


----------



## whitedollx

jccf said:


> Asked my SA for a red B35 for my mother, he showed me this Togo Rouge Grenat phw which I loved it, additionally he showed me this super classic B35 Togo Etoupe ghw. My first intention was only to take the Rouge Grenat, but I also fell in love with the Etoupe. I asked my SA if it was possible to take both bags, I wasn’t sure if I’d be allowed to. He had to ask permission to the store’s manager here in São Paulo, but it was ok. I love the fact that Etoupe is a chameleon colour depending on the light. The Etoupe ended up going to my sister btw. The next item on my wishlist is actually a B35 Bleu Saphir phw, which I think it’ll be almost impossible to find.
> View attachment 4871013
> View attachment 4871015
> View attachment 4871016
> View attachment 4871017
> View attachment 4871018



This is beyond gorgeous! Was just wondering though, is there a need to do some prior spending before u requested your B35?


----------



## Cygne18

Israeli_Flava said:


> Everything is gorgeous!!!!


Awww, thank you! 

And thank you for all of the likes/loves, beautiful people of TPF!


----------



## babygenius

My very first quota bag.....!!! 
This came as a surprise, I was in the store to pickup a twilly and my SA asked me if I want to look at something special....!!!! 
Kelly 25 in Craie 
Bought a cute strap to go along with it


----------



## _queenbee

babygenius said:


> My very first quota bag.....!!!
> This came as a surprise, I was in the store to pickup a twilly and my SA asked me if I want to look at something special....!!!!
> Kelly 25 in Craie
> Bought a cute strap to go along with it
> 
> View attachment 4878324



Congrats!!! What an amazing combination!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

babygenius said:


> My very first quota bag.....!!!
> This came as a surprise, I was in the store to pickup a twilly and my SA asked me if I want to look at something special....!!!!
> Kelly 25 in Craie
> Bought a cute strap to go along with it
> 
> View attachment 4878324


Awesome surprise!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

babygenius said:


> My very first quota bag.....!!!
> This came as a surprise, I was in the store to pickup a twilly and my SA asked me if I want to look at something special....!!!!
> Kelly 25 in Craie
> Bought a cute strap to go along with it
> 
> View attachment 4878324


I have this in a size 32. Craie is GORGEOUS!! And she's SO CUTE in a size 25!!! Congratulations


----------



## Hermeaddict

babygenius said:


> My very first quota bag.....!!!
> This came as a surprise, I was in the store to pickup a twilly and my SA asked me if I want to look at something special....!!!!
> Kelly 25 in Craie
> Bought a cute strap to go along with it
> 
> View attachment 4878324


So special! Congrats!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Took me awhile to take the photo but as promised, here is my recent k25 sellier in epsom rose confetti.   In LOVE! I also purchased on h.com the rose d'ete/bleu royal/bambou carre nano charm to dress her up!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Hermes Zen said:


> Took me awhile to take the photo but as promised, here is my recent k25 sellier in epsom rose confetti.  In LOVE! I also purchased on h.com the rose d'ete/bleu royal/bambou carre nano charm to dress her up!!
> 
> View attachment 4878706


Stunning!!! Lovely twilly too!


----------



## psoucsd

babygenius said:


> My very first quota bag.....!!!
> This came as a surprise, I was in the store to pickup a twilly and my SA asked me if I want to look at something special....!!!!
> Kelly 25 in Craie
> Bought a cute strap to go along with it
> 
> View attachment 4878324


What a wonderful surprise from your SA!  Craie is such a beautiful color


----------



## Hermes Zen

Leo the Lion said:


> Stunning!!! Lovely twilly too!


Thank you so much! I'm over the moon with it!


----------



## nyctt

babygenius said:


> My very first quota bag.....!!!
> This came as a surprise, I was in the store to pickup a twilly and my SA asked me if I want to look at something special....!!!!
> Kelly 25 in Craie
> Bought a cute strap to go along with it
> 
> View attachment 4878324


Beautiful!


----------



## Marlee

Yesterday I bought my fourth Clic H bracelet and the lovely Legende de la Foret scarf


----------



## diane278

A text & photo from my SA on Saturday. Delivered yesterday. Totally unplanned....but I’m thrilled (although I’m still somewhat stunned). I feel like all my bag needs are covered.  My (cowgirl) birkin for a tote, Evie for a crossbody, Verrou for a shoulder bag, and my clutches. I’m very fortunate. There are bags in my closet that I never imagined would be there. I guess it’s true that anything is possible.


----------



## lolakitten

diane278 said:


> A text & photo from my SA on Saturday. Delivered yesterday. Totally unplanned....but I’m thrilled (although I’m still somewhat stunned). I feel like all my bag needs are covered.  My (cowgirl) birkin for a tote, Evie for a crossbody, Verrou for a shoulder bag, and my clutches. I’m very fortunate. There are bags in my closet that I never imagined would be there. I guess it’s true that anything is possible.
> 
> View attachment 4879492


This is beautiful


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Marlee said:


> View attachment 4879438
> View attachment 4879439
> 
> 
> Yesterday I bought my fourth Clic H bracelet and the lovely Legende de la Foret scarf


Lovely happy colours!


----------



## Antje_MUC

Just back from the boutique, all my purchases were inspired by my cute little Bolide....
	

		
			
		

		
	



Perfect fall colors!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
so happy with all the treasures that my SA has found for me


----------



## marzipanchen

oh, so many pretty items! very happy for you.


Antje_MUC said:


> Just back from the boutique, all my purchases were inspired by my cute little Bolide....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879974
> 
> Perfect fall colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so happy with all the treasures that my SA has found for me


----------



## Antje_MUC

marzipanchen said:


> oh, so many pretty items! very happy for you.


Thank you! I am so happy looking at my treasures.


----------



## TankerToad

New


----------



## DrTr

Dany_37 said:


> Nothing major...just bought the noir double tour band for my H apple watch


It’s a great band, twins!  Hope you enjoy, I love mine.


----------



## DrTr

Marlee said:


> View attachment 4879438
> View attachment 4879439
> 
> 
> Yesterday I bought my fourth Clic H bracelet and the lovely Legende de la Foret scarf


love your yellow with your beautiful scarf! We are scarf twins on that one, I fell in love with it and it literally looks great with almost every color there is!  Enjoy


----------



## Sofiko

Hermes Zen said:


> Took me awhile to take the photo but as promised, here is my recent k25 sellier in epsom rose confetti.   In LOVE! I also purchased on h.com the rose d'ete/bleu royal/bambou carre nano charm to dress her up!!
> 
> View attachment 4878706


Beautiful!


----------



## Sofiko

diane278 said:


> A text & photo from my SA on Saturday. Delivered yesterday. Totally unplanned....but I’m thrilled (although I’m still somewhat stunned). I feel like all my bag needs are covered.  My (cowgirl) birkin for a tote, Evie for a crossbody, Verrou for a shoulder bag, and my clutches. I’m very fortunate. There are bags in my closet that I never imagined would be there. I guess it’s true that anything is possible.
> 
> View attachment 4879492


Totally classy


----------



## marcvan

New members of my squads


----------



## Hermes Zen

Sofiko said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you so much Sofiko!


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> A text & photo from my SA on Saturday. Delivered yesterday. Totally unplanned....but I’m thrilled (although I’m still somewhat stunned). I feel like all my bag needs are covered.  My (cowgirl) birkin for a tote, Evie for a crossbody, Verrou for a shoulder bag, and my clutches. I’m very fortunate. There are bags in my closet that I never imagined would be there. I guess it’s true that anything is possible.
> 
> View attachment 4879492


gorgeous box V diane!!!  She’s lovely and your collection is so gorgeous. You’ve branched out!!  Hope you are well.


----------



## Marlee

DrTr said:


> love your yellow with your beautiful scarf! We are scarf twins on that one, I fell in love with it and it literally looks great with almost every color there is!  Enjoy



thank you! It really is a lovely scarf


----------



## am2022

Beautiful ! Vert vertigo ? Any other color Constance sightings in size 24? QUOTE="TankerToad, post: 34118215, member: 143473"]
Newest treasures

View attachment 4880397

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Zen said:


> Took me awhile to take the photo but as promised, here is my recent k25 sellier in epsom rose confetti.   In LOVE! I also purchased on h.com the rose d'ete/bleu royal/bambou carre nano charm to dress her up!!
> 
> View attachment 4878706


Looooooooove!!!!
Congrats dear so lovely to see your new beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looooooooove!!!!
> Congrats dear so lovely to see your new beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so very much Israeli_Flava!


----------



## TankerToad

Green


----------



## Phiona88

Some fun purchases!

Premiere 70 shoes:



Bearn Key Holder:



Coeur Laque scarf ring:



Colliers et Chiens Twilly



Mosaique au 24 Gold Box


----------



## stylemeter

TankerToad said:


> Newest treasures
> 
> View attachment 4880397


Lovely bag ? Can I ask the color?


----------



## TankerToad

stylemeter said:


> Lovely bag ? Can I ask the color?


The 2020 Malachite !


----------



## lindacherie

Phiona88 said:


> Some fun purchases!
> 
> Premiere 70 shoes:
> View attachment 4881679
> 
> 
> Bearn Key Holder:
> View attachment 4881680
> 
> 
> Coeur Laque scarf ring:
> View attachment 4881681
> 
> 
> Colliers et Chiens Twilly
> View attachment 4881682
> 
> 
> Mosaique au 24 Gold Box
> View attachment 4881683



Those heels are way too cute!


----------



## xray

boo1689 said:


> It's got my name all over it~ literally
> View attachment 4877174



OMG I just bought this too !  Ordered it online from hermes.com - only one in Canada currently.  Waiting for its arrival !


----------



## J_sv

My recent purchases: Constance Doblis Violet Clair,  Jardins de Soie, Le Grand Prix Au Faubourg.


----------



## cloee

Phiona88 said:


> Some fun purchases!
> 
> Premiere 70 shoes:
> View attachment 4881679
> 
> 
> Bearn Key Holder:
> View attachment 4881680
> 
> 
> Coeur Laque scarf ring:
> View attachment 4881681
> 
> 
> Colliers et Chiens Twilly
> View attachment 4881682
> 
> 
> Mosaique au 24 Gold Box
> View attachment 4881683


Twins on the sandals. Love all your other purchases!


----------



## Hermeaddict

J_sv said:


> My recent purchases: Constance Doblis Violet Clair,  Jardins de Soie, Le Grand Prix Au Faubourg.
> 
> View attachment 4882245
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882249


Loove your doblis! And the scarves are a beautiful addititon (you are inspiring me  ) Am patiently waiting for one, until then will drool  over yours. CONGRATS!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

My new-to-me Tyger Tyger CSGM!


----------



## Rhl2987

J_sv said:


> My recent purchases: Constance Doblis Violet Clair,  Jardins de Soie, Le Grand Prix Au Faubourg.
> 
> View attachment 4882245
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882249


Amazing!! That bag is so special!!


----------



## scholastican

momasaurus said:


> These are gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## boo1689

xray said:


> OMG I just bought this too !  Ordered it online from hermes.com - only one in Canada currently.  Waiting for its arrival !



 Twinsy~~~~ Woohoo~~ Can't wait for you to receive this!! We've got great taste don't we hahaha~ Congrats!! Please share pics later!!


----------



## DrTr

J_sv said:


> My recent purchases: Constance Doblis Violet Clair,  Jardins de Soie, Le Grand Prix Au Faubourg.
> 
> View attachment 4882245
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882249


THIS!!!    Oh my, such GORGEOUS gorgeous gorgeous luscious violet!  You look stunning and may you wear these beauties in health and happiness!  Thanks for making my day!


----------



## J_sv

Hermeaddict said:


> Loove your doblis! And the scarves are a beautiful addititon (you are inspiring me  ) Am patiently waiting for one, until then will drool over yours. CONGRATS!
> [/ QUOTE]
> Thank you!  I liked that the scarf has corners of different colors. I hope you will be happy with your purchase too and please us with photos!


----------



## J_sv

DrTr said:


> THIS!!!    Oh my, such GORGEOUS gorgeous gorgeous luscious violet!  You look stunning and may you wear these beauties in health and happiness!  Thanks for making my day!
> [/ QUOTE]
> Thank you very much!  Health and happiness to all of us! I was so inspired by the compliments that today I bought another scarf for this bag.  ))


----------



## J_sv

Hermeaddict said:


> Loove your doblis! And the scarves are a beautiful addititon (you are inspiring me  ) Am patiently waiting for one, until then will drool  over yours. CONGRATS!


Thank you!  This is my first Constance and my first Hermes suede bag. In fact, I was not sure about the color, but it turned out that it is suitable to many scarves.


----------



## Ladybaga

J_sv said:


> Thank you!  This is my first Constance and my first Hermes suede bag. In fact, I was not sure about the color, but it turned out that it is suitable to many scarves.
> 
> View attachment 4883100


This is one of the prettiest pictures I have seen on the forum! Your bag is divine paired with your scarf!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Cancun haul !!!  Cordelieres,  silver cdc ring, and a twilly.


----------



## lolakitten

Omg I LOVE this   
I can’t wait until this becomes available here!

edited to add: was directed at @J_sv, not sure why the quoted messages isn’t showing


----------



## dooneybaby

My latest pandemic pick-me-up. 


I've been drinking a lot of tea. LOL.


²


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Noir Kelly Twilly bag charm,  Bearn Wallet in Bleu Marine matte alligator RGHW, some more scarves and cashmere shawl.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

J_sv said:


> Thank you!  This is my first Constance and my first Hermes suede bag. In fact, I was not sure about the color, but it turned out that it is suitable to many scarves.
> 
> View attachment 4883100


Its SO SO beautiful! the colour just pops in the suede it looks almost velvety and yes its amazing with those scarves


----------



## MAGJES

This is fabulous!


----------



## Gabs007

I got rid of a few items (Fendi, Maison Margiela, etc) and decided to pull the trigger on the belt I have been lusting after for ages...



			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/mini-constance-martelee-belt-buckle-reversible-leather-strap-24mm-U_BELT_24pH075395CK05pH052150CABU080/


----------



## nymeria

Gabs007 said:


> I got rid of a few items (Fendi, Maison Margiela, etc) and decided to pull the trigger on the belt I have been lusting after for ages...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/mini-constance-martelee-belt-buckle-reversible-leather-strap-24mm-U_BELT_24pH075395CK05pH052150CABU080/


Good for you!!


----------



## babygenius

dooneybaby said:


> My latest pandemic pick-me-up.
> View attachment 4883996
> 
> I've been drinking a lot of tea. LOL.
> View attachment 4883997
> 
> ²



Beautiful collection!


----------



## tlamdang08

dooneybaby said:


> My latest pandemic pick-me-up.
> View attachment 4883996
> 
> I've been drinking a lot of tea. LOL.
> View attachment 4883997
> 
> ²


wow, i never thought of mixing cup collection like this. Thanks for sharing, will copy your idea.


----------



## dooneybaby

J_sv said:


> My recent purchases: Constance Doblis Violet Clair,  Jardins de Soie, Le Grand Prix Au Faubourg.
> 
> View attachment 4882245
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882249


The suede!


----------



## momasaurus

dooneybaby said:


> My latest pandemic pick-me-up.
> View attachment 4883996
> 
> I've been drinking a lot of tea. LOL.
> View attachment 4883997
> 
> ²


These are fabulous! What a great pick-me-up. Something for every mood.


----------



## Ethengdurst

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I tried on and took home some lovely RTW pieces, scarves and shoes today, and arrived home to see these two beauties waiting for me. So my in store purchase reveal will have to wait for tomorrow.
> 
> Presenting my 2nd Birkin Touch, in Vert Cypress GHW, and 29mm Rose Gold Cape Cod watch.
> 
> View attachment 4871635
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871636
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871642


Gorgeous! I love all of them!


----------



## Hermeaddict

My midweek haul! 
K28 Rose Azalee PHW 
Silver CDC
Three graces twilly
Kelly en perles twilly
Exposition universell twilly
I couldn't decide which twilly to pick, so got all three!


----------



## madamelizaking

Finally got my Apple Watch! They didn’t have the space black strap, but I’m so excited to have the Barenia. I at least have the black rubber strap for now. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also, I need a little push. He had these in the black color-way.... I’m just struggling with paying $1200 for sandals.


----------



## nashpoo

madamelizaking said:


> Finally got my Apple Watch! They didn’t have the space black strap, but I’m so excited to have the Barenia. I at least have the black rubber strap for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885355
> View attachment 4885353
> View attachment 4885354
> 
> 
> Also, I need a little push. He had these in the black color-way.... I’m just struggling with paying $1200 for sandals.
> 
> View attachment 4885365


I bought the ones in your picture and ouch. So beautiful but so stiff. I'm sad because they're so pretty.


----------



## Pessie

A new Evie in rouge garance


----------



## nymeria

Pessie said:


> A new Evie in rouge garance
> View attachment 4885609


Beautiful color!!


----------



## kcavatu

Pessie said:


> A new Evie in rouge garance
> View attachment 4885609


I have the same bag, in fact it was my first Hermes bag and many bags later, this color is still one of my favs  Congrats!


----------



## Pessie

kcavatu said:


> I have the same bag, in fact it was my first Hermes bag and many bags later, this color is still one of my favs  Congrats!


Thanks!  It’s a 2013 date stamp, and new from H - I’m thrilled to have found this red, as I’ve always admired it


----------



## Marmotte

Can’t believe my luck..
Last week my SA called me to tell me my dream bag was available...
Herbag retourné Vache Hunter Pégase
Here she is now sitting pretty with her B30 sister


----------



## pchels

Marmotte said:


> Can’t believe my luck..
> Last week my SA called me to tell me my dream bag was available...
> Herbag retourné Vache Hunter Pégase
> Here she is now sitting pretty with her B30 sister
> View attachment 4885803
> View attachment 4885804


What a beauty!!!


----------



## madamelizaking

nashpoo said:


> I bought the ones in your picture and ouch. So beautiful but so stiff. I'm sad because they're so pretty.


This is another concern of mine. They felt stiff when I tried them on... maybe I should consider the suede with the Swarovski outline. Thank you for your insight


----------



## Mrs.P.Wut

Picked up these this week. Beach sandals x2, projects carre tee, Picotin 18 Lime, and K25 Rose pourpre!


----------



## nashpoo

madamelizaking said:


> This is another concern of mine. They felt stiff when I tried them on... maybe I should consider the suede with the Swarovski outline. Thank you for your insight


Yes!! Those are the ones I wish I purchased. Very pretty!!


----------



## noegirl

Mrs.P.Wut said:


> Picked up these this week. Beach sandals x2, projects carre tee, Picotin 18 Lime, and K25 Rose pourpre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885863
> View attachment 4885864
> View attachment 4885865




Congrats dear!!! This exact bag has been the only bag on my wishlist for over a year! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mrs.P.Wut

noegirl said:


> Congrats dear!!! This exact bag has been the only bag on my wishlist for over a year! So gorgeous!!!


Thank you dear!  It took my breath away when I took it out of the box!


----------



## noegirl

Mrs.P.Wut said:


> Thank you dear!  It took my breath away when I took it out of the box!




I'm sure! This is the only bag on my wishlist hahahaa just waiting patiently. May I ask if you are in the US?


----------



## Mrs.P.Wut

noegirl said:


> I'm sure! This is the only bag on my wishlist hahahaa just waiting patiently. May I ask if you are in the US?


Yes I am!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Mini Lindy Feu PHW, Santorini sandals and Rose Mexico Rodeo PM. All delivered today.


Here’s ML with my Kelly en Perles twillies bought sometime last month. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## RT1

Just got back from the Hermes Boutique in Dallas with this beauty.

Gold Togo leather 35 with PHW.
I still cannot believe my good fortune for getting this one.


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Newest treasures
> 
> View attachment 4880397


SOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS!!!!! You will rock this baby!  (Also thinking will look amazing with *clic clac au pois*....gray black green cw circa 2013..pretty sure you have this one!!!  )  Congrats!


----------



## YeeNYC

After refreshing the browser all day finally got the Order from h website


----------



## jill39

Kaop said:


> Got my first rodeo this week! It’s in size pm Craie/Sesame/Cornaline.
> 
> View attachment 4817374
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817375


Thank you for posting!  Was wondering about this color rodeo!  Looks great!!!!


----------



## Nerja

Not a purchase, but a gift from my two DDs.  I’m having a procedure tomorrow  quite nervous (elective but necessary) so they thought this would cheer me up!  And they did!  Carnets d’Equateur breakfast cup!


----------



## saligator

Doggie 70cm scarf. In transit!


----------



## momoc

Nerja said:


> Not a purchase, but a gift from my two DDs.  I’m having a procedure tomorrow  quite nervous (elective but necessary) so they thought these would cheer me up!  And they did!  Carnets d’Equateur breakfast cup!
> View attachment 4886324


Awwwww how sweet 
Wishing you good luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## Nerja

momoc said:


> Awwwww how sweet
> Wishing you good luck for tomorrow!!


Thank you so much! I appreciate your kindness!


----------



## tlamdang08

Nerja said:


> Not a purchase, but a gift from my two DDs.  I’m having a procedure tomorrow  quite nervous (elective but necessary) so they thought these would cheer me up!  And they did!  Carnets d’Equateur breakfast cup!
> View attachment 4886324


Beautiful thought and gift. Wishing you to have a speedy recovery afterward.


----------



## tlamdang08

RT1 said:


> Just got back from the Hermes Boutique in Dallas with this beauty.
> 
> Gold Togo leather 35 with PHW.
> I still cannot believe my good fortune for getting this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886128


Awww! Congratulations!!


----------



## Nerja

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful thought and gift. Wishing you to have a speedy recovery afterward.


Thank you so much dear @tlamdang08!


----------



## tlamdang08

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4886120
> 
> Mini Lindy Feu PHW, Santorini sandals and Rose Mexico Rodeo PM. All delivered today.
> View attachment 4886121
> 
> Here’s ML with my Kelly en Perles twillies bought sometime last month. Thanks for letting me share!


drooling for those Twillies!


----------



## chinnie_baghag

Just picked up the Evelyne TPM in Deep Blue today!


----------



## nymeria

Nerja said:


> Not a purchase, but a gift from my two DDs.  I’m having a procedure tomorrow  quite nervous (elective but necessary) so they thought this would cheer me up!  And they did!  Carnets d’Equateur breakfast cup!
> View attachment 4886324


What lovely DDs. Sending you all good vibes. Feel well.


----------



## Rockerchic

RT1 said:


> Just got back from the Hermes Boutique in Dallas with this beauty.
> 
> Gold Togo leather 35 with PHW.
> I still cannot believe my good fortune for getting this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886128


So gorgeous and perfect for you! and no one deserves it more than you do! xoxo


----------



## scholastican

Marmotte said:


> Can’t believe my luck..
> Last week my SA called me to tell me my dream bag was available...
> Herbag retourné Vache Hunter Pégase
> Here she is now sitting pretty with her B30 sister
> View attachment 4885803
> View attachment 4885804



LOVE your Pegase Herbag!


----------



## Nerja

nymeria said:


> What lovely DDs. Sending you all good vibes. Feel well.


Thank you so much @nymeria


----------



## labelo

A big delivery from FedEx today!




First, Into the Canadian Wild in 05, a 2018 scarf I've been keeping an eye out for at a reasonable price. I managed to snag this one gently used but without any flaws for retail rather than the $500-600 it seems to go for (Fun fact: this design had a misprint in all its runs--the è in Hermès was printed as é!)




Then, a Barenia Faubourg Verso Calvi in Fauve/ Rose D'Ete. It's so neat to have something in Barenia, though I'm a little nervous that it's already patina-ing/darkening in one spot and I wonder how well it will hold up as an SLG since it's a fairly soft leather. I'm keeping an eye out for an Epsom verso combo I love even more as a possible exchange.




And then a Sesame Mini Evelyne with the Allegro strap! The Rouge Tomate I purchased earlier this month is going back in favor of this one, I love it! I'd been trying to get the Beige de Wiemar with the multicolor strap for ages now; the same day that I missed one (added it to cart but didn't get to check out) I was shocked to see the Sesame and Rose Azalee pop up. In my rush to pay I actually accidentally had added both the Sesame and the Rose Azalee in my cart and successfully checked out  I called H customer service immediately and they were able to cancel the Rose Azalee since I knew for sure I wouldn't keep it.





I was nervous about Sesame--it's a color I've never seen in person, and it looked really yellow online. It's definitely a yellow, warm brown--I think it's best described as a mustard-camel. It's not for everyone, but I really, really love mustard-y shades, and it goes perfectly with my rusty fall/winter wardrobe. That the strap is a fun and multicolored is just an added bonus!
I don't own any other H neutrals right now, but I've added a photo to compare with Barenia.

Still keeping an eye out for BdW, as I think it would pair nicely with my spring wardrobe, but I'm super excited to have my first H bag!


----------



## Siha77

labelo said:


> A big delivery from FedEx today!
> 
> View attachment 4886808
> 
> 
> First, Into the Canadian Wild in 05, a 2018 scarf I've been keeping an eye out for at a reasonable price. I managed to snag this one gently used but without any flaws for retail rather than the $500-600 it seems to go for (Fun fact: this design had a misprint in all its runs--the è in Hermès was printed as é!)
> 
> View attachment 4886809
> 
> 
> Then, a Barenia Faubourg Verso Calvi in Fauve/ Rose D'Ete. It's so neat to have something in Barenia, though I'm a little nervous that it's already patina-ing/darkening in one spot and I wonder how well it will hold up as an SLG since it's a fairly soft leather. I'm keeping an eye out for an Epsom verso combo I love even more as a possible exchange.
> 
> View attachment 4886814
> 
> 
> And then a Sesame Mini Evelyne with the Allegro strap! The Rouge Tomate I purchased earlier this month is going back in favor of this one, I love it! I'd been trying to get the Beige de Wiemar with the multicolor strap for ages now; the same day that I missed one (added it to cart but didn't get to check out) I was shocked to see the Sesame and Rose Azalee pop up. In my rush to pay I actually accidentally had added both the Sesame and the Rose Azalee in my cart and successfully checked out  I called H customer service immediately and they were able to cancel the Rose Azalee since I knew for sure I wouldn't keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4886815
> View attachment 4886816
> 
> 
> I was nervous about Sesame--it's a color I've never seen in person, and it looked really yellow online. It's definitely a yellow, warm brown--I think it's best described as a mustard-camel. It's not for everyone, but I really, really love mustard-y shades, and it goes perfectly with my rusty fall/winter wardrobe. That the strap is a fun and multicolored is just an added bonus!
> I don't own any other H neutrals right now, but I've added a photo to compare with Barenia.
> 
> Still keeping an eye out for BdW, as I think it would pair nicely with my spring wardrobe, but I'm super excited to have my first H bag!



I love the color theme in all of your purchases. I'm especially obsessed with the strap + mini Evelyne combo you chose. It's SOOOO good, probably one of the best I've seen.


----------



## samfalstaff

RT1 said:


> Just got back from the Hermes Boutique in Dallas with this beauty.
> 
> Gold Togo leather 35 with PHW.
> I still cannot believe my good fortune for getting this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886128


A classic beauty!


----------



## img

My first Clic Clac H!  I already want more!


----------



## RT1

samfalstaff said:


> A classic beauty!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## Ladybaga

labelo said:


> A big delivery from FedEx today!
> 
> View attachment 4886808
> 
> 
> First, Into the Canadian Wild in 05, a 2018 scarf I've been keeping an eye out for at a reasonable price. I managed to snag this one gently used but without any flaws for retail rather than the $500-600 it seems to go for (Fun fact: this design had a misprint in all its runs--the è in Hermès was printed as é!)
> 
> View attachment 4886809
> 
> 
> Then, a Barenia Faubourg Verso Calvi in Fauve/ Rose D'Ete. It's so neat to have something in Barenia, though I'm a little nervous that it's already patina-ing/darkening in one spot and I wonder how well it will hold up as an SLG since it's a fairly soft leather. I'm keeping an eye out for an Epsom verso combo I love even more as a possible exchange.
> 
> View attachment 4886814
> 
> 
> And then a Sesame Mini Evelyne with the Allegro strap! The Rouge Tomate I purchased earlier this month is going back in favor of this one, I love it! I'd been trying to get the Beige de Wiemar with the multicolor strap for ages now; the same day that I missed one (added it to cart but didn't get to check out) I was shocked to see the Sesame and Rose Azalee pop up. In my rush to pay I actually accidentally had added both the Sesame and the Rose Azalee in my cart and successfully checked out  I called H customer service immediately and they were able to cancel the Rose Azalee since I knew for sure I wouldn't keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4886815
> View attachment 4886816
> 
> 
> I was nervous about Sesame--it's a color I've never seen in person, and it looked really yellow online. It's definitely a yellow, warm brown--I think it's best described as a mustard-camel. It's not for everyone, but I really, really love mustard-y shades, and it goes perfectly with my rusty fall/winter wardrobe. That the strap is a fun and multicolored is just an added bonus!
> I don't own any other H neutrals right now, but I've added a photo to compare with Barenia.
> 
> Still keeping an eye out for BdW, as I think it would pair nicely with my spring wardrobe, but I'm super excited to have my first H bag!


I LOVE all of your purchases! The way you tied your Canadian Wild is PERFECTION!  (I need to learn how to tie mine that way.)  Enjoy your treasures!


----------



## labelo

Ladybaga said:


> I LOVE all of your purchases! The way you tied your Canadian Wild is PERFECTION!  (I need to learn how to tie mine that way.)  Enjoy your treasures!


Thank you!
The knot is pretty easy; I stumbled across it by accident!--an accordion fold, then feed the end that has the cougar through the chain d'ancre style scarf ring to create a loop. Adjust so the pleats are less pleat-y and the cougar is more visible. Then pull the other end through the loop, still pleated.You only need a couple inches to go through the loop. Then grab the two ends of that pleat and circle them around so they meet, tuck the ends into the loop to complete the circle effect and keep them secure.


----------



## Ladybaga

labelo said:


> Thank you!
> The knot is pretty easy; I stumbled across it by accident!--an accordion fold, then feed the end that has the cougar through the chain d'ancre style scarf ring to create a loop. Adjust so the pleats are less pleat-y and the cougar is more visible. Then pull the other end through the loop, still pleated.You only need a couple inches to go through the loop. Then grab the two ends of that pleat and circle them around so they meet, tuck the ends into the loop to complete the circle effect and keep them secure.


Thank you so much for the instructions! I will practice and hopefully, mine will look as pretty as yours.


----------



## nymeria

labelo said:


> A big delivery from FedEx today!
> 
> View attachment 4886808
> 
> 
> First, Into the Canadian Wild in 05, a 2018 scarf I've been keeping an eye out for at a reasonable price. I managed to snag this one gently used but without any flaws for retail rather than the $500-600 it seems to go for (Fun fact: this design had a misprint in all its runs--the è in Hermès was printed as é!)
> 
> View attachment 4886809
> 
> 
> Then, a Barenia Faubourg Verso Calvi in Fauve/ Rose D'Ete. It's so neat to have something in Barenia, though I'm a little nervous that it's already patina-ing/darkening in one spot and I wonder how well it will hold up as an SLG since it's a fairly soft leather. I'm keeping an eye out for an Epsom verso combo I love even more as a possible exchange.
> 
> View attachment 4886814
> 
> 
> And then a Sesame Mini Evelyne with the Allegro strap! The Rouge Tomate I purchased earlier this month is going back in favor of this one, I love it! I'd been trying to get the Beige de Wiemar with the multicolor strap for ages now; the same day that I missed one (added it to cart but didn't get to check out) I was shocked to see the Sesame and Rose Azalee pop up. In my rush to pay I actually accidentally had added both the Sesame and the Rose Azalee in my cart and successfully checked out  I called H customer service immediately and they were able to cancel the Rose Azalee since I knew for sure I wouldn't keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4886815
> View attachment 4886816
> 
> 
> I was nervous about Sesame--it's a color I've never seen in person, and it looked really yellow online. It's definitely a yellow, warm brown--I think it's best described as a mustard-camel. It's not for everyone, but I really, really love mustard-y shades, and it goes perfectly with my rusty fall/winter wardrobe. That the strap is a fun and multicolored is just an added bonus!
> I don't own any other H neutrals right now, but I've added a photo to compare with Barenia.
> 
> Still keeping an eye out for BdW, as I think it would pair nicely with my spring wardrobe, but I'm super excited to have my first H bag!


They are all lovely- but I AM a sucker for the Barenia calvi. I love the pop of pink inside. I have a smooth and a BF and I would urge you to keep it- they are wonderful and will patina just beautifully. They do hold up well, and are soft and malleable without appearing worn. But if the patina-ing process is not for you, then you are right, and return it. 
Whatever you do, they are all terrific and just enjoy them!


----------



## labelo

nymeria said:


> They are all lovely- but I AM a sucker for the Barenia calvi. I love the pop of pink inside. I have a smooth and a BF and I would urge you to keep it- they are wonderful and will patina just beautifully. They do hold up well, and are soft and malleable without appearing worn. But if the patina-ing process is not for you, then you are right, and return it.
> Whatever you do, they are all terrific and just enjoy them!


It's good to hear that BF wears well in the calvi! I'm open to a patina, I was just surprised to see mine arrive already starting the process. I was more worried about it losing shape or wearing quickly at the edges, but if you say that your others hold up well and don't look worn, I'm excited to watch the leather age and get some character! I also love that pink pop, I really love the verso calvis.


----------



## yph

Latest purchase: Kelly Pochette in swift havane  still trying to decide what twilly to get to pair it with


----------



## mauihappyplace

Most people that I know will probably not appreciate this purchase but I think it’s stunning. Even the box is amazing. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## TeeCee77

mauihappyplace said:


> Most people that I know will probably not appreciate this purchase but I think it’s stunning. Even the box is amazing. Thanks for letting me share.


This is awesome!! Congrats on a killer  piece.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

mauihappyplace said:


> Most people that I know will probably not appreciate this purchase but I think it’s stunning. Even the box is amazing. Thanks for letting me share.


I saw this huge box today at my home store. I wish I saw the globe in person!!! Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## acrowcounted

LovingTheOrange said:


> I saw this huge box today at my home store. I wish I saw the globe in person!!! Do you mind sharing the price?





			https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/apollo-24-celestial-globe-H312956Mv01/
		

(Canadian but you get the idea)


----------



## acrowcounted

Fun accessories today and finally the anemone Apple Watch band!


----------



## mauihappyplace

LovingTheOrange said:


> I saw this huge box today at my home store. I wish I saw the globe in person!!! Do you mind sharing the price?


We share the same storeyes I will share


----------



## mauihappyplace

mauihappyplace said:


> We share the same storeyes I will share


23K I think... I chose not to look at receipt


----------



## LovingTheOrange

mauihappyplace said:


> We share the same storeyes I will share


No no, I meant there was a lady at my home store today that bought had this giant box and I overheard it was the globe. We don't have the same home store~


----------



## mauihappyplace

LovingTheOrange said:


> No no, I meant there was a lady at my home store today that bought had this giant box and I overheard it was the globe. We don't have the same home store~


I think we do bc I bought it today! Did you see the little dog. I think we were both looking at the little dog.


----------



## dakotady

Just brought home this beauty! A veau butler C18 in natural sable. My SA originally thought it a barenia (which remains on my wish list as one of the K/C size fit for my petite frame or the only B that I would consider aside from cherve) but the lack of that famous smell when we first open the plastic wrap outside the box and dust bag was kinda telling.

Did not know much about the butler leather beforehand but let me say I was taken away by its softness and buttery feeling as soon as I touched it - my gosh I have to get it! The feeling of it is definitely delicate and it automatically gives you the feeling that it has to be babied. In fact, I told my SA that this bag is like a daughter in my collection, when even box calf is like a son (ok I consider my chevre pieces my Tom boy daughters). Definitely a piece to be treasured and adored. Probably wouldn't make it as a grab-and-go bag. But I've been playing with it the whole evening since I brought it home. Lovely leather indeed!


----------



## Miss.E

mauihappyplace said:


> Most people that I know will probably not appreciate this purchase but I think it’s stunning. Even the box is amazing. Thanks for letting me share.


What a stunning piece. Congrats !


----------



## Hat Trick

Miss.E said:


> What a stunning piece. Congrats !



Butler leather is gorgeous!  Great buy!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Just got back from the Hermes Boutique in Dallas with this beauty.
> 
> Gold Togo leather 35 with PHW.
> I still cannot believe my good fortune for getting this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886128


Didn’t realize you were heading in this direction, very nice!


----------



## Mila.K

Yesterday I finally could pick up my SO - B35 in Blue Sapphire/Rose Tyrien. I am over the moon. My daughter choosed the twilly, she did right.


----------



## dakotady

Was a bit too carried away by that butler leather last night. These also came home with me from the store. I guess H has Halloween gifts for us as well?

The structural beauty of the Cinhetic drove me to ask my SA to get that bag in bleu encre for me (it was transferred from another store). However I am just wondering if someone who had this bag can let me know what the second/smaller dust bag is for? 

Also a petite craie pony joined my stable.


----------



## iqaganda

Finally got my first H! Although I got it preloved, it is in pristine condition and I am in love!!
Birkin 35 in Togo Gold PHW


----------



## DrTr

dakotady said:


> Was a bit too carried away by that butler leather last night. These also came home with me from the store. I guess H has Halloween gifts for us as well?
> 
> The structural beauty of the Cinhetic drove me to ask my SA to get that bag in bleu encre for me (it was transferred from another store). However I am just wondering if someone who had this bag can let me know what the second/smaller dust bag is for?
> 
> Also a petite craie pony joined my stable.
> 
> View attachment 4888561
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888563


lovely!!!  I would guess the second dust bag is for the chain.  I can’t tell if it is removable, but even if not I imagine it is stored in its own dusa bag to protect everything. What a gorgeous bag and pony!


----------



## dakotady

DrTr said:


> lovely!!!  I would guess the second dust bag is for the chain.  I can’t tell if it is removable, but even if not I imagine it is stored in its own dusa bag to protect everything. What a gorgeous bag and pony!



I was guessing that was for the chain but then it is not removable. So I guess you are right - tucking the chain inside the bag may scratch the inside so having a second dust bag for it will help.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

mauihappyplace said:


> Most people that I know will probably not appreciate this purchase but I think it’s stunning. Even the box is amazing. Thanks for letting me share.


I really LOVE it     Is it the solar system?
Its one of the loveliest non bag reveals I've seen tbh


----------



## mauihappyplace

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I really LOVE it     Is it the solar system?
> Its one of the loveliest non bag reveals I've seen tbh
> [/QUOTE
> ThanksYes it’s Apollo 24 Celestial globe... I collect vintage maps and unique s globes so this is very special for me


----------



## momoc

Mini Bolide in matte gator origan



And some Noir GHW minis too 



I also took a comparison of Etoupe vs Origan gator and added to our color reference thread!


----------



## Sofiko

momoc said:


> Mini Bolide in matte gator origan
> View attachment 4888958
> 
> 
> And some Noir GHW minis too
> View attachment 4888957
> 
> 
> I also took a comparison of Etoupe vs Origan gator and added to our color reference thread!


IN LOVE with this Bolide


----------



## momoc

Sofiko said:


> IN LOVE with this Bolide



Thank you, I totally searched and found your Origan Jige photo when my SA told me about this bag (and I didn’t know this color at all) and that helped me decide I would want it


----------



## Sofiko

momoc said:


> Thank you, I totally searched and found your Origan Jige photo when my SA told me about this bag (and I didn’t know this color at all) and that helped me decide I would want it


Sooo glad! I absolutely love this color in alligator and your Bolide is breathtaking, congratulations with such a Beauty


----------



## auntynat

momoc said:


> Mini Bolide in matte gator origan
> View attachment 4888958
> 
> 
> And some Noir GHW minis too
> View attachment 4888957
> 
> 
> I also took a comparison of Etoupe vs Origan gator and added to our color reference thread!


WOW, this bolide! Actually everything but i love love this bolide. Enjoy this, it’s nice to see these special pieces advertised but even better to see them loved and used!


----------



## auntynat

Finally got around to replacing my Oran’s post losing them when a shipping box went missing during an international move (‘everyday’ shoes from our entrance - sad for me but devastating for the DH as he only owns about 6 pairs of shoes and lost two pairs including his golf shoes..). This time in swift which I am hoping will be softer that my previous epsom. Also trying a giant triangle scarf as I loved the camel/beige/yellow mix. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## slyeee

Celebrating my bday a bit early.
BBK28 - I can die now 
Black rodeo - my first!
New twillys to protect the handle
Few 90x90 scarves
A perfume.

BBK28 was such a nice surprise, I shed some happy tears.  I was leaning towards a new Rolex, but my heart is content with my new Kelly.  I am over the moon!  Also, they gave me a goodie bag, and it came with a saddle charm - to be updated later after the champagne!

I C.A.N.N.O.T stress enough the beauty of the BBK.  It feels new and old. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








p.s. I did the twilly in a rush, I hope to do a better job.


----------



## asatoasz

slyeee said:


> Celebrating my bday a bit early.
> BBK28 - I can die now
> Black rodeo - my first!
> New twillys to protect the handle
> Few 90x90 scarves
> A perfume.
> 
> BBK28 was such a nice surprise, I shed some happy tears.  I was leaning towards a new Rolex, but my heart is content with my new Kelly.  I am over the moon!  Also, they gave me a goodie bag, and it came with a saddle charm - to be updated later after the champagne!
> 
> I C.A.N.N.O.T stress enough the beauty of the BBK.  It feels new and old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889029
> View attachment 4889030
> View attachment 4889031
> View attachment 4889032
> View attachment 4889033
> 
> 
> p.s. I did the twilly in a rush, I hope to do a better job.


Congratulations and Happy Birthday!  Beautiful items!


----------



## nymeria

slyeee said:


> Celebrating my bday a bit early.
> BBK28 - I can die now
> Black rodeo - my first!
> New twillys to protect the handle
> Few 90x90 scarves
> A perfume.
> 
> BBK28 was such a nice surprise, I shed some happy tears.  I was leaning towards a new Rolex, but my heart is content with my new Kelly.  I am over the moon!  Also, they gave me a goodie bag, and it came with a saddle charm - to be updated later after the champagne!
> 
> I C.A.N.N.O.T stress enough the beauty of the BBK.  It feels new and old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889029
> View attachment 4889030
> View attachment 4889031
> View attachment 4889032
> View attachment 4889033
> 
> 
> p.s. I did the twilly in a rush, I hope to do a better job.


A BBK is truly a wonderful bag. What a perfect BD! Use it and enjoy it every day


----------



## momoc

slyeee said:


> Celebrating my bday a bit early.
> BBK28 - I can die now
> Black rodeo - my first!
> New twillys to protect the handle
> Few 90x90 scarves
> A perfume.
> 
> BBK28 was such a nice surprise, I shed some happy tears.  I was leaning towards a new Rolex, but my heart is content with my new Kelly.  I am over the moon!  Also, they gave me a goodie bag, and it came with a saddle charm - to be updated later after the champagne!
> 
> I C.A.N.N.O.T stress enough the beauty of the BBK.  It feels new and old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889029
> View attachment 4889030
> View attachment 4889031
> View attachment 4889032
> View attachment 4889033
> 
> 
> p.s. I did the twilly in a rush, I hope to do a better job.



Happy birthday!! Cheers


----------



## Hermes Zen

slyeee said:


> Celebrating my bday a bit early.
> BBK28 - I can die now
> Black rodeo - my first!
> New twillys to protect the handle
> Few 90x90 scarves
> A perfume.
> 
> BBK28 was such a nice surprise, I shed some happy tears.  I was leaning towards a new Rolex, but my heart is content with my new Kelly.  I am over the moon!  Also, they gave me a goodie bag, and it came with a saddle charm - to be updated later after the champagne!
> 
> I C.A.N.N.O.T stress enough the beauty of the BBK.  It feels new and old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889029
> View attachment 4889030
> View attachment 4889031
> View attachment 4889032
> View attachment 4889033
> 
> 
> p.s. I did the twilly in a rush, I hope to do a better job.



Happy birthday!! What wonderful birthday presents!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

auntynat said:


> Finally got around to replacing my Oran’s post losing them when a shipping box went missing during an international move (‘everyday’ shoes from our entrance - sad for me but devastating for the DH as he only owns about 6 pairs of shoes and lost two pairs including his golf shoes..). This time in swift which I am hoping will be softer that my previous epsom. Also trying a giant triangle scarf as I loved the camel/beige/yellow mix. Thanks for letting me share


Oooooh, I've been eyeing that giant triangle for some time... Would be super grateful if you could post a modshot!


----------



## selsel

Finally was fast enough to cart out this babe from the website, my hands were trembling in excitement as i entered my cc details After months of stalking the website, this is my reward!


----------



## caro83

Added a few new beauties to my collection recently! I’m in love with the Plumes en Fete shawl, so happy I nabbed this colorway before it sold out. Also snagged a Barenia Faubourg cardholder and a Calvi verso in Rose Texas


----------



## Hat Trick

slyeee said:


> Celebrating my bday a bit early.
> BBK28 - I can die now
> Black rodeo - my first!
> New twillys to protect the handle
> Few 90x90 scarves
> A perfume.
> 
> BBK28 was such a nice surprise, I shed some happy tears.  I was leaning towards a new Rolex, but my heart is content with my new Kelly.  I am over the moon!  Also, they gave me a goodie bag, and it came with a saddle charm - to be updated later after the champagne!
> 
> I C.A.N.N.O.T stress enough the beauty of the BBK.  It feels new and old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889029
> View attachment 4889030
> View attachment 4889031
> View attachment 4889032
> View attachment 4889033
> 
> 
> p.s. I did the twilly in a rush, I hope to do a better job.



How wonderful!  Enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Not a purchase, but a gift from my two DDs.  I’m having a procedure tomorrow  quite nervous (elective but necessary) so they thought this would cheer me up!  And they did!  Carnets d’Equateur breakfast cup!
> View attachment 4886324


So beautiful!! And beautiful daughters too!!  Sending you warm wishes for a speedy recovery, my dear Nerja!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My SA surprised me yesterday with an offer for a C18 in Bleu Marine Lisse Poro Croc with GHW, and I picked it up today, along with some lovely scarves and perfume sets, and a special H goodie bag with champagne and cookie.

I asked for a C18 and preferably in exotic leather for my upcoming birthday, and my wish got granted 3 weeks early. Definitely not complaining  

Bleu Marine is such a dark shade of blue that it can be easily mistaken as black. It’s only obvious that it’s not black when it’s next to black. So I’m attaching a comparison shot of bag next to my Noir B30 poro croc. Also attaching a comparison photo of the bag next to my Bleu Marine Matte Gator Bearn Wallet. The same color shows up very differently.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

asatoasz said:


> Congratulations and Happy Birthday!  Beautiful items!



What an amazing birthday haul! And everything comes together nicely. Rolex can definitely wait. Happy early birthday. Are you a Scorpio too? So jealous that your goodie bag came with more stuff than mine.


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My SA surprised me yesterday with an offer for a C18 in Bleu Marine Lisse Poro Croc with GHW, and I picked it up today, along with some lovely scarves and perfume sets, and a special H goodie bag with champagne and cookie.
> 
> I asked for a C18 and preferably in exotic leather for my upcoming birthday, and my wish got granted 3 weeks early. Definitely not complaining
> 
> Bleu Marine is such a dark shade of blue that it can be easily mistaken as black. It’s only obvious that it’s not black when it’s next to black. So I’m attaching a comparison shot of bag next to my Noir B30 poro croc. Also attaching a comparison photo of the bag next to my Bleu Marine Matte Gator Bearn Wallet. The same color shows up very differently.



I love Bleu Marine! Congrats!

By the way if you don’t mind sharing can you add the price in the price thread? I don’t think we’ve gotten a Croc price in a while!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My SA surprised me yesterday with an offer for a C18 in Bleu Marine Lisse Poro Croc with GHW, and I picked it up today, along with some lovely scarves and perfume sets, and a special H goodie bag with champagne and cookie.
> 
> I asked for a C18 and preferably in exotic leather for my upcoming birthday, and my wish got granted 3 weeks early. Definitely not complaining
> 
> Bleu Marine is such a dark shade of blue that it can be easily mistaken as black. It’s only obvious that it’s not black when it’s next to black. So I’m attaching a comparison shot of bag next to my Noir B30 poro croc. Also attaching a comparison photo of the bag next to my Bleu Marine Matte Gator Bearn Wallet. The same color shows up very differently.


I love your b30 touch in the background wanting to join the party. Your new bag pops against an all black outfit. Happy early birthday!!


----------



## asatoasz

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My SA surprised me yesterday with an offer for a C18 in Bleu Marine Lisse Poro Croc with GHW, and I picked it up today, along with some lovely scarves and perfume sets, and a special H goodie bag with champagne and cookie.
> 
> I asked for a C18 and preferably in exotic leather for my upcoming birthday, and my wish got granted 3 weeks early. Definitely not complaining
> 
> Bleu Marine is such a dark shade of blue that it can be easily mistaken as black. It’s only obvious that it’s not black when it’s next to black. So I’m attaching a comparison shot of bag next to my Noir B30 poro croc. Also attaching a comparison photo of the bag next to my Bleu Marine Matte Gator Bearn Wallet. The same color shows up very differently.
> 
> View attachment 4889148
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889154


Beautiful haul!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> I love Bleu Marine! Congrats!
> 
> By the way if you don’t mind sharing can you add the price in the price thread? I don’t think we’ve gotten a Croc price in a while!



Sure, I updated the price thread with the B30 croc price 2-3 weeks ago, but I’ll update the C18 croc price.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

LovingTheOrange said:


> I love your b30 touch in the background wanting to join the party. It pops against an all black outfit. Happy early birthday!!



Thank you dear!


----------



## nashpoo

My first shawl and mini pop h necklace


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> So beautiful!! And beautiful daughters too!!  Sending you warm wishes for a speedy recovery, my dear Nerja!!


Thank you so much dear @crisbac !  I am feeling so much better today.


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Sure, I updated the price thread with the B30 croc price 2-3 weeks ago, but I’ll update the C18 croc price.



thank you! I meant specifically for a C18 because even the 2019 thread had no report of a croc for C18 in USD iirc. I was trying to find it at at one point


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> thank you! I meant specifically for a C18 because even the 2019 thread had no report of a croc for C18 in USD iirc. I was trying to find it at at one point



Done. I found C18 Gator price somewhere either in one of the previous price threads or some other H price list, and it was $29,300 according to my notes. But since I don't know when exactly that price was reported I didn't update the price list with that.


----------



## Tonimichelle

momoc said:


> Mini Bolide in matte gator origan
> View attachment 4888958
> 
> 
> And some Noir GHW minis too
> View attachment 4888957
> 
> 
> I also took a comparison of Etoupe vs Origan gator and added to our color reference thread!


Wow!


----------



## H Ever After

I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, but it’s so special and so adorable in person I just couldn’t say no. The craftsmanship is absolutely exquisite. I’m petite and minimalist with what I carry, so it’s actually quite a functional size for me as well.

Presenting my newest baby, the Birkin 20 Sellier Faubourg edition.




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

H Ever After said:


> I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, but it’s so special and so adorable in person I just couldn’t say no. The craftsmanship is absolutely exquisite. I’m petite and minimalist with what I carry, so it’s actually quite a functional size for me as well.
> 
> Presenting my newest baby, the Birkin 20 Sellier Faubourg edition.
> 
> View attachment 4889745
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


stunning! congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Newton5817

nashpoo said:


> My first shawl and mini pop h necklace



What is the name and CW of the shawl, please?


----------



## H Ever After

ladyofluxuryy said:


> stunning! congratulations on your new baby!



Thank you so much! I can’t get over how cute she is.


----------



## alyssamay_xx

H Ever After said:


> I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, but it’s so special and so adorable in person I just couldn’t say no. The craftsmanship is absolutely exquisite. I’m petite and minimalist with what I carry, so it’s actually quite a functional size for me as well.
> 
> Presenting my newest baby, the Birkin 20 Sellier Faubourg edition.
> 
> View attachment 4889745
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Wow this is so beautiful 
Congratulations!


----------



## YeeNYC

Got the picotin from hermes.com 
Mini Evelyn at store 
Hopefully hunting down mini Lindy soon


----------



## Poohbeary

I am so speechless of this beauty and elegance. My SA made my Birthday wish came true. Kelly 28 Craie PHW ❤️


----------



## Ethengdurst

H Ever After said:


> I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, but it’s so special and so adorable in person I just couldn’t say no. The craftsmanship is absolutely exquisite. I’m petite and minimalist with what I carry, so it’s actually quite a functional size for me as well.
> 
> Presenting my newest baby, the Birkin 20 Sellier Faubourg edition.
> 
> View attachment 4889745
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


It’s a work of art! Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

H Ever After said:


> I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, but it’s so special and so adorable in person I just couldn’t say no. The craftsmanship is absolutely exquisite. I’m petite and minimalist with what I carry, so it’s actually quite a functional size for me as well.
> 
> Presenting my newest baby, the Birkin 20 Sellier Faubourg edition.
> 
> View attachment 4889745
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


I died. Love it!!!! Congrats on this collectors piece!


----------



## dakotady

slyeee said:


> Celebrating my bday a bit early.
> BBK28 - I can die now
> Black rodeo - my first!
> New twillys to protect the handle
> Few 90x90 scarves
> A perfume.
> 
> BBK28 was such a nice surprise, I shed some happy tears.  I was leaning towards a new Rolex, but my heart is content with my new Kelly.  I am over the moon!  Also, they gave me a goodie bag, and it came with a saddle charm - to be updated later after the champagne!
> 
> I C.A.N.N.O.T stress enough the beauty of the BBK.  It feels new and old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889029
> View attachment 4889030
> View attachment 4889031
> View attachment 4889032
> View attachment 4889033
> 
> 
> p.s. I did the twilly in a rush, I hope to do a better job.



BBK28 GHW bag twins here!! Aren't they just so special with that shine?! I haven't had the chance to wear mine so far (got mine just this summer and have been working from home these days), but I am sure happy to pet mine once every week. Lol!


----------



## littleming

H Ever After said:


> I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, but it’s so special and so adorable in person I just couldn’t say no. The craftsmanship is absolutely exquisite. I’m petite and minimalist with what I carry, so it’s actually quite a functional size for me as well.
> 
> Presenting my newest baby, the Birkin 20 Sellier Faubourg edition.
> 
> View attachment 4889745
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous!! I have no words!!!!
Thanks for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## estallal

Poohbeary said:


> I am so speechless of this beauty and elegance. My SA made my Birthday wish came true. Kelly 28 Craie PHW ❤
> 
> View attachment 4889895



beautiful.
My fav color. What’s the leather? Looks smooth but I haven’t seen any sellier that’s not epsom.


----------



## angelz629

H Ever After said:


> I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, but it’s so special and so adorable in person I just couldn’t say no. The craftsmanship is absolutely exquisite. I’m petite and minimalist with what I carry, so it’s actually quite a functional size for me as well.
> 
> Presenting my newest baby, the Birkin 20 Sellier Faubourg edition.
> 
> View attachment 4889745
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


OMG, I LOVE IT!! Do you mind sharing the price and how you got it? Was it a SO? Wishlist item, etc...?


----------



## BBINX

Goodies from my trip to Vegas.


----------



## Poohbeary

estallal said:


> beautiful.
> My fav color. What’s the leather? Looks smooth but I haven’t seen any sellier that’s not epsom.


Thank You! So excited that I forgot to write Epsom


----------



## nashpoo

Newton5817 said:


> What is the name and CW of the shawl, please?


Here's the tag


----------



## nashpoo

Also picked up some tumblers and a belt! Bleu brume is so stunning


----------



## LovingTheOrange

H Ever After said:


> I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, but it’s so special and so adorable in person I just couldn’t say no. The craftsmanship is absolutely exquisite. I’m petite and minimalist with what I carry, so it’s actually quite a functional size for me as well.
> 
> Presenting my newest baby, the Birkin 20 Sellier Faubourg edition.
> 
> View attachment 4889745
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


This is my DREAM bag. A house for my kelly doll. Since I know I won’t be offered, I’ll just admire yours hehe. Can you share the price?


----------



## H Ever After

alyssamay_xx said:


> Wow this is so beautiful
> Congratulations!





Ethengdurst said:


> It’s a work of art! Congratulations!





Israeli_Flava said:


> I died. Love it!!!! Congrats on this collectors piece!





littleming said:


> Gorgeous!! I have no words!!!!
> Thanks for sharing!!!!!!





angelz629 said:


> OMG, I LOVE IT!! Do you mind sharing the price and how you got it? Was it a SO? Wishlist item, etc...?





LovingTheOrange said:


> This is my DREAM bag. A house for my kelly doll. Since I know I won’t be offered, I’ll just admire yours hehe. Can you share the price?



Thank you all for the likes and kind comments. It really is a work of art! For those of you wondering, the price is $26,200 USD. It was an unexpected surprise offer from my incredible amazing SA.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

momoc said:


> Mini Bolide in matte gator origan
> View attachment 4888958
> 
> 
> And some Noir GHW minis too
> View attachment 4888957
> 
> 
> I also took a comparison of Etoupe vs Origan gator and added to our color reference thread!



My heart skipped a beat when I saw your bolide. STUNNING!


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Pessie said:


> Thanks!  It’s a 2013 date stamp, and new from H - I’m thrilled to have found this red, as I’ve always admired it


Does the date code from 2013 bother you?


----------



## Pessie

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Does the date code from 2013 bother you?


Not in the least.  As I said I’m thrilled to have this colour.  It’s obviously been tucked away in an H storeroom somewhere - I’m sure it was well looked after


----------



## thriftyandlux

One preloved find and the rest from my local boutique 

Into the Canadian Wild Scarf (purchased from a local consignment shop in new condition for under retail!)
Les Artisans D'Hermes Scarf
Robe du Soir Ashtray (will use as a jewellery tray)
A lipstick for myself (Rose Epice) and unisex fragrance for hubby and I to share (Santal Massoia)

A couple hours after leaving the store my SA texted me with my very first quota bag offer so I'll be going in Friday to pick that up  will definitely share then!


----------



## momasaurus

labelo said:


> A big delivery from FedEx today!
> 
> View attachment 4886808
> 
> 
> First, Into the Canadian Wild in 05, a 2018 scarf I've been keeping an eye out for at a reasonable price. I managed to snag this one gently used but without any flaws for retail rather than the $500-600 it seems to go for (Fun fact: this design had a misprint in all its runs--the è in Hermès was printed as é!)
> 
> View attachment 4886809
> 
> 
> Then, a Barenia Faubourg Verso Calvi in Fauve/ Rose D'Ete. It's so neat to have something in Barenia, though I'm a little nervous that it's already patina-ing/darkening in one spot and I wonder how well it will hold up as an SLG since it's a fairly soft leather. I'm keeping an eye out for an Epsom verso combo I love even more as a possible exchange.
> 
> View attachment 4886814
> 
> 
> And then a Sesame Mini Evelyne with the Allegro strap! The Rouge Tomate I purchased earlier this month is going back in favor of this one, I love it! I'd been trying to get the Beige de Wiemar with the multicolor strap for ages now; the same day that I missed one (added it to cart but didn't get to check out) I was shocked to see the Sesame and Rose Azalee pop up. In my rush to pay I actually accidentally had added both the Sesame and the Rose Azalee in my cart and successfully checked out  I called H customer service immediately and they were able to cancel the Rose Azalee since I knew for sure I wouldn't keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4886815
> View attachment 4886816
> 
> 
> I was nervous about Sesame--it's a color I've never seen in person, and it looked really yellow online. It's definitely a yellow, warm brown--I think it's best described as a mustard-camel. It's not for everyone, but I really, really love mustard-y shades, and it goes perfectly with my rusty fall/winter wardrobe. That the strap is a fun and multicolored is just an added bonus!
> I don't own any other H neutrals right now, but I've added a photo to compare with Barenia.
> 
> Still keeping an eye out for BdW, as I think it would pair nicely with my spring wardrobe, but I'm super excited to have my first H bag!


These are awesome. (I love my same calvi verso.) That strap!!!


----------



## labelo

momasaurus said:


> These are awesome. (I love my same calvi verso.) That strap!!!


Thank you! I think the Calvi is staying with me!
I'm seriously spoiled on the cute straps now. I don't think a regular monochromatic Evelyne will ever seem quite the same, especially when they're the same price!


----------



## Chanelandco

thriftyandlux said:


> One preloved find and the rest from my local boutique
> 
> Into the Canadian Wild Scarf (purchased from a local consignment shop in new condition for under retail!)
> Les Artisans D'Hermes Scarf
> Robe du Soir Ashtray (will use as a jewellery tray)
> A lipstick for myself (Rose Epice) and unisex fragrance for hubby and I to share (Santal Massoia)
> 
> A couple hours after leaving the store my SA texted me with my very first quota bag offer so I'll be going in Friday to pick that up  will definitely share then!
> View attachment 4890166
> View attachment 4890167
> View attachment 4890168
> View attachment 4890169


Yay! Congrats.
Looking foward seeing your offer


----------



## LVinCali

My birthday haul.  Neo ankle boots and a very, very long New Libris Stole (cashmere and silk) in vert gazon (picture didn't really capture how bright/cactus green it is).


----------



## labelo

thriftyandlux said:


> One preloved find and the rest from my local boutique
> 
> Into the Canadian Wild Scarf (purchased from a local consignment shop in new condition for under retail!)
> Les Artisans D'Hermes Scarf
> Robe du Soir Ashtray (will use as a jewellery tray)
> A lipstick for myself (Rose Epice) and unisex fragrance for hubby and I to share (Santal Massoia)
> 
> A couple hours after leaving the store my SA texted me with my very first quota bag offer so I'll be going in Friday to pick that up  will definitely share then!
> View attachment 4890166
> View attachment 4890167
> View attachment 4890168
> View attachment 4890169


Love the colorways of the scarves you chose!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Chanelandco said:


> Yay! Congrats.
> Looking foward seeing your offer


Thank you! I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep all week in anticipation 



labelo said:


> Love the colorways of the scarves you chose!


Thank you!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I am loving my Clic Cadenas bracelet in Noir with RGHW. My Cartier Love bracelet is yellow gold, and I love mixing metals!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Had my SA track down the Blink mule in color beige/rose. Based on the web image, I was thinking it was beige that would work well with Beton. Looked a little grayish. Well, I picked it up yesterday and to my surprise it was very very Glycine!   Pictured with my glycine KC. Mule runs true to size.


----------



## caro83

Wow, I've never wanted anything Glycine until seeing that color here. It looks so stunning on the mule and KC!


----------



## Melow

so gorgeous!!



Txoceangirl said:


> Had my SA track down the Blink mule in color beige/rose. Based on the web image, I was thinking it was beige that would work well with Beton. Looked a little grayish. Well, I picked it up yesterday and to my surprise it was very very Glycine!   Pictured with my glycine KC. Mule runs true to size.
> 
> View attachment 4890430


----------



## Txoceangirl

caro83 said:


> Wow, I've never wanted anything Glycine until seeing that color here. It looks so stunning on the mule and KC!


Thank you!  Glycine is a HG color for me.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Melow said:


> so gorgeous!!


Thank you, dear!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Sharing my carre nano charm trio from h.com. I didn't think I'd like it so much just by looking at the photo online but when I received the pink one, I had to purchase the other two colors! Love my new bag charms!!


----------



## Gabs007

Txoceangirl said:


> Had my SA track down the Blink mule in color beige/rose. Based on the web image, I was thinking it was beige that would work well with Beton. Looked a little grayish. Well, I picked it up yesterday and to my surprise it was very very Glycine!   Pictured with my glycine KC. Mule runs true to size.
> 
> View attachment 4890430



Gorgeous, taupe with a blush almost, perfect neutral but still distinctive


----------



## surfer

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My SA surprised me yesterday with an offer for a C18 in Bleu Marine Lisse Poro Croc with GHW, and I picked it up today, along with some lovely scarves and perfume sets, and a special H goodie bag with champagne and cookie.
> 
> I asked for a C18 and preferably in exotic leather for my upcoming birthday, and my wish got granted 3 weeks early. Definitely not complaining
> 
> Bleu Marine is such a dark shade of blue that it can be easily mistaken as black. It’s only obvious that it’s not black when it’s next to black. So I’m attaching a comparison shot of bag next to my Noir B30 poro croc. Also attaching a comparison photo of the bag next to my Bleu Marine Matte Gator Bearn Wallet. The same color shows up very differently.
> 
> View attachment 4889148
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889149
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889153
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889154
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889159


Congrats!! May I please ask what the boxes with black and orange patterns are?


----------



## Meta

surfer said:


> Congrats!! May I please ask what the boxes with black and orange patterns are?


Holiday packaging for this year.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

surfer said:


> Congrats!! May I please ask what the boxes with black and orange patterns are?



Thank you! These are the H special holiday packaging this year. it’s only available for scarves and certain perfume sets.


----------



## caro83

I am ECSTATIC to have recently scored this mini Lindy in gold. I also picked up the Tapis de Selle scarf. Loving the green/pink/burgundy color way.


----------



## iamberrytastic

caro83 said:


> I am ECSTATIC to have recently scored this mini Lindy in gold. I also picked up the Tapis de Selle scarf. Loving the green/pink/burgundy color way.



Mini Lindy is growing on me. I saw one the other day in person and it was so cute.


----------



## caro83

iamberrytastic said:


> Mini Lindy is growing on me. I saw one the other day in person and it was so cute.



I love it so much! It's surprisingly spacious, and I love that it can be carried crossbody. So practical for day-to-day life


----------



## JazzyMac

caro83 said:


> Added a few new beauties to my collection recently! I’m in love with the Plumes en Fete shawl, so happy I nabbed this colorway before it sold out. Also snagged a Barenia Faubourg cardholder and a Calvi verso in Rose Texas


Gorgeous scarf!


----------



## surfer

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you! These are the H special holiday packaging this year. it’s only available for scarves and certain perfume sets.


Ooh good to know. I might pick up my scarves a bit later then, too late for the ones I got last week :/


----------



## carabelli888

H Ever After said:


> I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea, but it’s so special and so adorable in person I just couldn’t say no. The craftsmanship is absolutely exquisite. I’m petite and minimalist with what I carry, so it’s actually quite a functional size for me as well.
> 
> Presenting my newest baby, the Birkin 20 Sellier Faubourg edition.
> 
> View attachment 4889745
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


A very special collector's piece.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

surfer said:


> Ooh good to know. I might pick up my scarves a bit later then, too late for the ones I got last week :/



You are not really missing out much. I just bought 2 scarves last week and felt I was missing out when I saw photos the holiday packaging. It’s a little deceiving I have to say. I thought they were special printed card boxes that replace the orange boxes. But I realized when I got these 2 new scarves that the special packaging is just a sleeve that they put over the orange box.


----------



## momasaurus

labelo said:


> Thank you! I think the Calvi is staying with me!
> I'm seriously spoiled on the cute straps now. I don't think a regular monochromatic Evelyne will ever seem quite the same, especially when they're the same price!


I agree. The plain canvas strap is the most annoying thing about the E. These straps are fabulous though!


----------



## littlepie

Scored this baby on H website. Evelyne 16 in rouge tomate/rouge pivoine


----------



## HKsai

Something fun to brighten the pandemic life. My grandma as a real life model.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

jccf said:


> Asked my SA for a red B35 for my mother, he showed me this Togo Rouge Grenat phw which I loved it, additionally he showed me this super classic B35 Togo Etoupe ghw. My first intention was only to take the Rouge Grenat, but I also fell in love with the Etoupe. I asked my SA if it was possible to take both bags, I wasn’t sure if I’d be allowed to. He had to ask permission to the store’s manager here in São Paulo, but it was ok. I love the fact that Etoupe is a chameleon colour depending on the light. The Etoupe ended up going to my sister btw. The next item on my wishlist is actually a B35 Bleu Saphir phw, which I think it’ll be almost impossible to find.
> View attachment 4871013
> View attachment 4871015
> View attachment 4871016
> View attachment 4871017
> View attachment 4871018
> 
> Sua Mae e Irma e muita Chique !! I love São Paulo !! Tell me - was this  Loja em shopping Iguatemi ??  Meu favorito shopping de mundo !! Oh , I miss São Paulo !! And the Hermès options are great- prices are ridiculous- but the SA’s are fantastic !! Congratulations


----------



## TankerToad

HKsai said:


> Something fun to brighten the pandemic life. My grandma as a real life model.


Your grandma is rocking the H!


----------



## HKsai

TankerToad said:


> Your grandma is rocking the H!


For sure with her toe socks


----------



## maysie

Wild singapore scarf...a bit late to the party


----------



## SpecialK12

HKsai said:


> For sure with her toe socks


Don't knock those toe socks. I wear those around the house in the winter with my Birkenstocks...


----------



## zarehm

I have been waiting for these shoes for so long! So glad they finally came in. They are so comfy!

I grabbed 2 more behapi bracelets and one rivale bracelet in lizard! My first ever piece in lizard.


----------



## Kathy28

My SA surprised me with this TPM, my 2nd one and some pretty twillies.


----------



## innerpeace85

zarehm said:


> I have been waiting for these shoes for so long! So glad they finally came in. They are so comfy!
> 
> I grabbed 2 more behapi bracelets and one rivale bracelet in lizard! My first ever piece in lizard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892751
> View attachment 4892752


Congrats!!
Could you please where your jewelry organizer is from? TIA!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

4 bags, Saint Germain boots in heritage calfskin, cashmere cardigan, kelly belt (not pictured), and cashmere beanie!


----------



## nashpoo

LovingTheOrange said:


> 4 bags, Saint Germain boots in heritage calfskin, cashmere cardigan, kelly belt (not pictured), and cashmere beanie!
> 
> View attachment 4893635
> 
> View attachment 4893636
> 
> View attachment 4893638
> 
> View attachment 4893640


Congrats!! Do you have more pictures of the cardigan?? It's so cute!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

nashpoo said:


> Congrats!! Do you have more pictures of the cardigan?? It's so cute!


Please excuse my messy room. I just unboxed everything today. Here you go! 

It’s very oversized and sooo soft. I’m 5’6 and got size 34. I believe it comes in two other colors. I also saw a grey on grey version.


----------



## Rockysmom

My new to me rose gold CDC


----------



## thriftyandlux

My first ever bag offer  
Got the text Monday evening and had to wait until today to pick her up! 
Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom Noir with GHW  I'm in love!


----------



## Birkinitis

thriftyandlux said:


> My first ever bag offer
> Got the text Monday evening and had to wait until today to pick her up!
> Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom Noir with GHW  I'm in love!
> View attachment 4893712
> View attachment 4893713
> View attachment 4893714


Congratulations, it looks beautiful on you! It's the perfect size and it's the perfect bag, wear it in good health,  you got something very very special.


----------



## Birkinitis

LovingTheOrange said:


> Please excuse my messy room. I just unboxed everything today. Here you go!
> 
> It’s very oversized and sooo soft. I’m 5’6 and got size 34. I believe it comes in two other colors. I also saw a grey on grey version.
> 
> View attachment 4893650


Beautiful


----------



## DrTr

thriftyandlux said:


> My first ever bag offer
> Got the text Monday evening and had to wait until today to pick her up!
> Kelly 28 Sellier Epsom Noir with GHW  I'm in love!
> View attachment 4893712
> View attachment 4893713
> View attachment 4893714


How exciting!  It looks great on you


----------



## Venessa84

Dipping my toes in to some Hermès sneakers with these voltages


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Dipping my toes in to some Hermès sneakers with these voltages
> 
> View attachment 4894004


love these!  I’ve been eyeing the pair with rose chèvre fuchsia on the heel.


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought the grey cw of ”Le Trésor de Medor” after having sett the pictures posted by one of you lovely ladies. I had been reluctant  before, because grey can be difficult to wear. But this is a beautiful silvery grey. The golden parts look like permabrass, which I am glad for as I never wear yellowgold.


----------



## Pampelmuse

The second scarf this week is ”Pâtisserie Française” in a very odd but happy cw: pink and yellowgreen! It gives a funny twist to my clothes in a quirky way...


----------



## Hermeaddict

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought the grey cw of ”Le Trésor de Medor” after having sett the pictures posted by one of you lovely ladies. I had been reluctant  before, because grey can be difficult to wear. But this is a beautiful silvery grey. The golden parts look like permabrass, which I am glad for as I never wear yellowgold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894035
> View attachment 4894036


Casual elegance! Am not a true scarf person, but your pics make me want to get one too!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Birkinitis said:


> Congratulations, it looks beautiful on you! It's the perfect size and it's the perfect bag, wear it in good health,  you got something very very special.


Thank you so much  



DrTr said:


> How exciting!  It looks great on you


Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Pampelmuse said:


> The second scarf this week is ”Pâtisserie Française” in a very odd but happy cw: pink and yellowgreen! It gives a funny twist to my clothes in a quirky way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894045
> View attachment 4894046


Both so pretty! Love the pop of pink with your sweater and coat!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Hermes Galaxy men's scarf and a bastia in bleu frida.... Looooooove this color!


----------



## TravellerMX

ajaxbreaker said:


> Hermes Galaxy men's scarf and a bastia in bleu frida.... Looooooove this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894185


Amazing together!


----------



## bagnut1

Boo!
Happy Halloween!


----------



## fishnumber2

I went into the boutique for another item exchange yesterday, and casually asked if they had any Evie TPM. This is my second H bag! Was originally thinking fun bright colors but the NY girl in me reached for black instead. I’m glad I did though, took her out today and the black makes it so easy to go incognito on the subway


----------



## YeeNYC

fishnumber2 said:


> I went into the boutique for another item exchange yesterday, and casually asked if they had any Evie TPM. This is my second H bag! Was originally thinking fun bright colors but the NY girl in me reached for black instead. I’m glad I did though, took her out today and the black makes it so easy to go incognito on the subway
> View attachment 4894556


You can never go wrong with black !!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought the grey cw of ”Le Trésor de Medor” after having sett the pictures posted by one of you lovely ladies. I had been reluctant  before, because grey can be difficult to wear. But this is a beautiful silvery grey. The golden parts look like permabrass, which I am glad for as I never wear yellowgold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894035
> View attachment 4894036


Exquisite!!!!


----------



## CMilly

fishnumber2 said:


> I went into the boutique for another item exchange yesterday, and casually asked if they had any Evie TPM. This is my second H bag! Was originally thinking fun bright colors but the NY girl in me reached for black instead. I’m glad I did though, took her out today and the black makes it so easy to go incognito on the subway
> View attachment 4894556


Congrats. Such a fabulous and easy to use purchase.


----------



## fishnumber2

YeeNYC said:


> You can never go wrong with black !!!





CMilly said:


> Congrats. Such a fabulous and easy to use purchase.


Thank you both!


----------



## AlienaHermes

Looking good!



fishnumber2 said:


> I went into the boutique for another item exchange yesterday, and casually asked if they had any Evie TPM. This is my second H bag! Was originally thinking fun bright colors but the NY girl in me reached for black instead. I’m glad I did though, took her out today and the black makes it so easy to go incognito on the subway
> View attachment 4894556


----------



## TankerToad

ajaxbreaker said:


> Hermes Galaxy men's scarf and a bastia in bleu frida.... Looooooove this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894185


Love this


----------



## TankerToad

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought the grey cw of ”Le Trésor de Medor” after having sett the pictures posted by one of you lovely ladies. I had been reluctant  before, because grey can be difficult to wear. But this is a beautiful silvery grey. The golden parts look like permabrass, which I am glad for as I never wear yellowgold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894035
> View attachment 4894036


You may have enabled me on this 
It’s spectacular on you


----------



## Pampelmuse

TankerToad said:


> You may have enabled me on this
> It’s spectacular on you


Thank you for your kind words, TankerToad!


----------



## HandbagNerd

labelo said:


> A big delivery from FedEx today!
> 
> View attachment 4886808
> 
> 
> First, Into the Canadian Wild in 05, a 2018 scarf I've been keeping an eye out for at a reasonable price. I managed to snag this one gently used but without any flaws for retail rather than the $500-600 it seems to go for (Fun fact: this design had a misprint in all its runs--the è in Hermès was printed as é!)
> 
> View attachment 4886809
> 
> 
> Then, a Barenia Faubourg Verso Calvi in Fauve/ Rose D'Ete. It's so neat to have something in Barenia, though I'm a little nervous that it's already patina-ing/darkening in one spot and I wonder how well it will hold up as an SLG since it's a fairly soft leather. I'm keeping an eye out for an Epsom verso combo I love even more as a possible exchange.
> 
> View attachment 4886814
> 
> 
> And then a Sesame Mini Evelyne with the Allegro strap! The Rouge Tomate I purchased earlier this month is going back in favor of this one, I love it! I'd been trying to get the Beige de Wiemar with the multicolor strap for ages now; the same day that I missed one (added it to cart but didn't get to check out) I was shocked to see the Sesame and Rose Azalee pop up. In my rush to pay I actually accidentally had added both the Sesame and the Rose Azalee in my cart and successfully checked out  I called H customer service immediately and they were able to cancel the Rose Azalee since I knew for sure I wouldn't keep it.
> 
> View attachment 4886815
> View attachment 4886816
> 
> 
> I was nervous about Sesame--it's a color I've never seen in person, and it looked really yellow online. It's definitely a yellow, warm brown--I think it's best described as a mustard-camel. It's not for everyone, but I really, really love mustard-y shades, and it goes perfectly with my rusty fall/winter wardrobe. That the strap is a fun and multicolored is just an added bonus!
> I don't own any other H neutrals right now, but I've added a photo to compare with Barenia.
> 
> Still keeping an eye out for BdW, as I think it would pair nicely with my spring wardrobe, but I'm super excited to have my first H bag!






I LOVEEEEE THAT STRAP!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My very 1st mini Lindy in Anemone, swift, ghw. I thought I wouldn't like this color but it's beautiful in person !!! I got this at the new store , the Wynn Plaza Las Vegas


----------



## Hermes Zen

I got a text from my lovely sa the other day with a 'little' surprise! Something I've been hoping for!! Here is she is my kelly twilly with her big sister!! 

So CUTE, so TINY !!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## zarehm

innerpeace85 said:


> Congrats!!
> Could you please where your jewelry organizer is from? TIA!



Thank you!
I use this watch organizer from Amazon to organize my bracelets. I have had this for a few months and I’ve been loving it.
Oirlv Premium Velvet 12 Grid... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075FQRM97?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## psoucsd

Have been obsessed over the color vert criquet, happy to have a little bit of this color in my collection.

Tarmac dot Epsom leather in vert criquet/bleu brume
Verso Calvi Epsom leather etain/vert criquet


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> love these!  I’ve been eyeing the pair with rose chèvre fuchsia on the heel.



Thanks T! They are so comfortable and worth every penny.


----------



## innerpeace85

zarehm said:


> Thank you!
> I use this watch organizer from Amazon to organize my bracelets. I have had this for a few months and I’ve been loving it.
> Oirlv Premium Velvet 12 Grid... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075FQRM97?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


Thank you!! I have been looking at some Muji jewelry organizers and they never seem to be in stock. I will look into this.


----------



## ff2904

Just got this pre-owned B35 Bougainvillea in Clemence leather for a very good price. I am happy with it considering the price point  It is pinkier in natural light.


----------



## etoile de mer

psoucsd said:


> Have been obsessed over the color vert criquet, happy to have a little bit of this color in my collection.
> 
> Tarmac dot Epsom leather in vert criquet/bleu brume
> Verso Calvi Epsom leather etain/vert criquet
> 
> View attachment 4895526



*psoucsd*, so beautiful, I also love vert criquet and looks so lovely with etain! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RT1

Evelyne in Havane.
I really love this color for fall!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

RT1 said:


> Evelyne in Havane.
> I really love this color for fall!


I have a mini evelyne in this color!! Its a beautiful and unique color.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

My husband picked up his special order yesterday. I am not the biggest Birkin fan but this looks absolutely stunning.

Ebene/Rouge H/Togo


----------



## momasaurus

Kuschelnudde said:


> My husband picked up his special order yesterday. I am not the biggest Birkin fan but this looks absolutely stunning.
> 
> Ebene/Rouge H/Togo


So unusual but very elegant, I think!


----------



## labelo

Kuschelnudde said:


> My husband picked up his special order yesterday. I am not the biggest Birkin fan but this looks absolutely stunning.
> 
> Ebene/Rouge H/Togo


Wow, the Rouge H really brings out a richness in the Ebene! So fantastic.


----------



## ILQA

Maille voyage coat in beige grege 
Loop Grand Nata RG
K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Kuschelnudde said:


> My husband picked up his special order yesterday. I am not the biggest Birkin fan but this looks absolutely stunning.
> 
> Ebene/Rouge H/Togo


Such a perfect combination-That would be my SO choice for sure..but there'd be snowballs in hell before I ever got an offer on a SO


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


Oh! That Bordeaux Kelly! so much eye candy today


----------



## psoucsd

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


Yay, glad you accepted the offer!  Congratulations on such a beautiful piece.


----------



## chicfinds

LovingTheOrange said:


> Please excuse my messy room. I just unboxed everything today. Here you go!
> 
> It’s very oversized and sooo soft. I’m 5’6 and got size 34. I believe it comes in two other colors. I also saw a grey on grey version.
> 
> View attachment 4893650


This black and white cardigan is so pretty! Does anyone happen to have the item code - I couldn’t find it on the H website..and is this available in the US?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

chicfinds said:


> This black and white cardigan is so pretty! Does anyone happen to have the item code - I couldn’t find it on the H website..and is this available in the US?


Here you go!


----------



## fishnumber2

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


Such a gorgeous Kelly! This whole ensemble goes well so beautifully


----------



## labelo

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


I’m usually take it or leave it with gator/croc but this is incredible. There’s so much depth and texture in Bordeaux!


----------



## showgratitude

Evelyne 16 Amazone Bag in taurillon Clemence leather, wooly canvas shoulder strap, and gold plated hardware


----------



## mauihappyplace

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


Wow!!!!


----------



## AlienaHermes

Voyage coat Twinsies! (I also got a belt)



ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


----------



## ILQA

Thank you !


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW



Yeah you finally pulled the trigger! So happy for you and it looks absolutely stunning! I want a Bordeaux croc/gator Kelly so badly now.


----------



## Sofiko

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


Stunning


----------



## ILQA

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yeah you finally pulled the trigger! So happy for you and it looks absolutely stunning! I want a Bordeaux croc/gator Kelly so badly now.


Thank you ! Hope you will find one soon!



Sofiko said:


> Stunning


Thank you


----------



## nymeria

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


Can't take my eyes off that bag


----------



## boopeep

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


Oh my goodness, this is amazing!! congrats!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Grabbed these two treasures from my local boutique.


----------



## CMilly

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


Spectacular. I am in love. Congratulations!


----------



## Hat Trick

Aelfaerie said:


> Grabbed these two treasures from my local boutique.
> 
> View attachment 4897163



 (Please post in the ‘Mes and Pets subfolder (currently sitting on page 4).)


----------



## asatoasz

ILQA said:


> Maille voyage coat in beige grege
> Loop Grand Nata RG
> K28 Bordeaux alligator GHW


Truly stunning!  Beautiful color!


----------



## maysie

I picked up a Garden party 36 pockets and calvi verso card holder. I love the sea surf and fun!
( the sensible person in me is telling me I’m nuts since it cost more than the leather gp! )


----------



## mauihappyplace

maysie said:


> I picked up a Garden party 36 pockets and calvi verso card holder. I love the sea surf and fun!
> ( the sensible person in me is telling me I’m nuts since it cost more than the leather gp! )


I am nuts too! But this is such a fun GP


----------



## iamyumi

Look what my lovely SA managed to hunt down!


----------



## TankerToad

maysie said:


> I picked up a Garden party 36 pockets and calvi verso card holder. I love the sea surf and fun!
> ( the sensible person in me is telling me I’m nuts since it cost more than the leather gp! )


Love this
It’s a collector bag for sure


----------



## TankerToad

mauihappyplace said:


> I am nuts too! But this is such a fun GP


Another treasure !
Love !


----------



## TankerToad

TankerToad said:


> But it’s just so delightful
> Love this


----------



## ajaxbreaker

maysie said:


> I picked up a Garden party 36 pockets and calvi verso card holder. I love the sea surf and fun!
> ( the sensible person in me is telling me I’m nuts since it cost more than the leather gp! )


You're not nuts, this is such a fun and cheerful bag and IMO looks a billion times more special than an all leather one!


----------



## cavale

maysie said:


> I picked up a Garden party 36 pockets and calvi verso card holder. I love the sea surf and fun!
> ( the sensible person in me is telling me I’m nuts since it cost more than the leather gp! )


Oh, it’s so cute!


----------



## labelo

maysie said:


> I picked up a Garden party 36 pockets and calvi verso card holder. I love the sea surf and fun!
> ( the sensible person in me is telling me I’m nuts since it cost more than the leather gp! )


Congrats! What colors in the calvi? It's so pretty!


----------



## maysie

labelo said:


> Congrats! What colors in the calvi? It's so pretty!


It’s vert almonde/gris pearle. Although the vert almonde is a bit of a chameleon and from blue/grey to green in different lighting.


----------



## maysie

mauihappyplace said:


> I am nuts too! But this is such a fun GP


Yay we are twins!


----------



## Louisaur

My first bag, finally caught one from the AU website
(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## poppydots

slyeee said:


> Celebrating my bday a bit early.
> BBK28 - I can die now
> Black rodeo - my first!
> New twillys to protect the handle
> Few 90x90 scarves
> A perfume.
> 
> BBK28 was such a nice surprise, I shed some happy tears.  I was leaning towards a new Rolex, but my heart is content with my new Kelly.  I am over the moon!  Also, they gave me a goodie bag, and it came with a saddle charm - to be updated later after the champagne!
> 
> I C.A.N.N.O.T stress enough the beauty of the BBK.  It feels new and old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889029
> View attachment 4889030
> View attachment 4889031
> View attachment 4889032
> View attachment 4889033
> 
> 
> p.s. I did the twilly in a rush, I hope to do a better job.


Gorgeous! i'm loving the black on black and gold.  Chic and versatile. The box leather is dreamy


----------



## nymeria

Louisaur said:


> My first bag, finally caught one from the AU website
> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
> View attachment 4898078


Congrats on your first bag- it's a beauty and VERY usable and classy. Great choice and enjoy it!
PS- wanna bet it won't be your last?


----------



## PamW

caro83 said:


> I'm a recent addition to the Hermes family! I've collected a few things recently, my favorite so far being this Silk in Classic wallet in Bougainvillier. The silk interior is my favorite part, it's so soft and beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4870376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870377
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870378
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870379


I love the Silk'In products. I've been after a compact for a while. My SA is hunting.


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

I have been going Twilly wild lately. Yesterday I bought the new Twilly style, Twill Up (twice as wide as a normal twilly, with each side having a different design). I love it!!! It looks black, but it's a gorgeous dark blue! And there are tiny horse heads embroidered into the silk. It's just difficult to tie, because you have to fold the twilly in half before putting it on. You can see the gorgeous orange and 'paint splatter' from the other side peaking through at the ends though.


----------



## YeeNYC




----------



## nymeria

ChicHappens. said:


> I have been going Twilly wild lately. Yesterday I bought the new Twilly style, Twill Up (twice as wide as a normal twilly, with each side having a different design). I love it!!! It looks black, but it's a gorgeous dark blue! And there are tiny horse heads embroidered into the silk. It's just difficult to tie, because you have to fold the twilly in half before putting it on. You can see the gorgeous orange and 'paint splatter' from the other side peaking through at the ends though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898715



Both your bag and the twill-up are great and a lovely match. This format really interests me, and as they are all supposed to be a bit different ( extra "scraps" of silk being put together, in an effort to be more sustainable/less waste), I'm waiting to see what shows up at my store. The one they had was gorgeous, but the colors did not work for me. 
Would you be able to show us the entire Twill-Up, both sides un rolled, so we can enjoy it? Thanks


----------



## Hermes Zen

More scarves this week.    90's Exposition Universelle, La Legende du Cheval a Plume, Monsieur et Madame, Les Artisans D-Hermes and Promenades de Paris 70.

My lovely sa contacted me and I couldn't say no to these lovelies! Now that our weather is cooler, I can were silk scarves on zoom.


----------



## DrTr

YeeNYC said:


> View attachment 4898745


gorgeous! What color is your Lindy?! Looks like a gorgeous purple like Iris


----------



## labelo

Two Alice Shirley scarves for me!

Wild Singapore in 02:










and Mountain Zebra in 11:





The Mountain Zebra was purchased used, and I was a little disappointed to see that it came with a faint but undisclosed stain. I'm talking to the seller now and trying to decide if it's worth sending back. I got it for a good price, and I think the stain would be easily hidden when knotted. Otherwise super excited--these two scarves really expand my collection, color-wise, and are perfect for fall.


----------



## asatoasz

labelo said:


> Two Alice Shirley scarves for me!
> 
> Wild Singapore in 02:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Mountain Zebra in 11:
> 
> View attachment 4899349
> View attachment 4899351
> 
> 
> The Mountain Zebra was purchased used, and I was a little disappointed to see that it came with a faint but undisclosed stain. I'm talking to the seller now and trying to decide if it's worth sending back. I got it for a good price, and I think the stain would be easily hidden when knotted. Otherwise super excited--these two scarves really expand my collection, color-wise, and are perfect for fall.


I love all the different ways you tie these and the colors are stunning for the season!


----------



## Winiebean

I’m not a big scarf person but I recently saw this scarf here on the forum and have been wanting it ever since. On Halloween night, the color combo I’ve been lusting over showed up on the H site, I immediately ran for my wallet After a rough week, Fed Ex showed up today with this beauty paired with some murano glass earrings from Venice


----------



## BBINX

DrTr said:


> gorgeous! What color is your Lindy?! Looks like a gorgeous purple like Iris


I think that’s Blue Encre


----------



## DrTr

BBINX said:


> I think that’s Blue Encre


Thanks - it really looked purple, and I love H purples which to me are done all too rarely   I got excited thinking more purples were coming.


----------



## caro83

Picotin Lock 22 in Deep Blue. I wasn’t sure about the color but now I absolutely love it. It’s a true chameleon - it looks like royal blue or a deep green-blue depending on the light.
Comparing it to my dyson vacuum (lol) so you can see that it leans green in comparison to a cooler purple/blue


----------



## RT1

caro83 said:


> Picotin Lock 22 in Deep Blue. I wasn’t sure about the color but now I absolutely love it. It’s a true chameleon - it looks like royal blue or a deep green-blue depending on the light.
> Comparing it to my dyson vacuum (lol) so you can see that it leans green in comparison to a cooler purple/blue


I love these bags so much!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Well the suspense was worth it
Blue Indigo B25 ostrich-RGHW looking amazing next to my new globe


----------



## nymeria

mauihappyplace said:


> Well the suspense was worth it
> Blue Indigo B25 ostrich-RGHW looking amazing next to my new globe
> 
> View attachment 4899661


Both are true works of art- can't take my eyes off the photo


----------



## TankerToad

Winiebean said:


> I’m not a big scarf person but I recently saw this scarf here on the forum and have been wanting it ever since. On Halloween night, the color combo I’ve been lusting over showed up on the H site, I immediately ran for my wallet After a rough week, Fed Ex showed up today with this beauty paired with some murano glass earrings from Venice
> View attachment 4899481
> 
> View attachment 4899483
> 
> View attachment 4899486
> 
> View attachment 4899487


Twin !! Love it !


----------



## TankerToad

mauihappyplace said:


> Well the suspense was worth it
> Blue Indigo B25 ostrich-RGHW looking amazing next to my new globe
> 
> View attachment 4899661


Could be out of a magazine 
Very handsome combo 
That bag is so dapper


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

mauihappyplace said:


> Well the suspense was worth it
> Blue Indigo B25 ostrich-RGHW looking amazing next to my new globe
> 
> View attachment 4899661



congtras! Can you please post more pic of the bag? I’ve been wondering about how blue indigo ostrich looks because I’m considering  doing an SO in Bleu Iris and Bleu Indigo. Is Bleu Indigo on ostrich a lot like black?


----------



## Dahliamr

B30 Touch Noir with niloticus croc and RGHW


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Kelly pouchette in rose ete and plumes en fete 140cm. Also get a surprise from Chanel with the new pearl rainbow colored classic mini


----------



## mauihappyplace

OuiCestLaVie said:


> congtras! Can you please post more pic of the bag? I’ve been wondering about how blue indigo ostrich looks because I’m considering  doing an SO in Bleu Iris and Bleu Indigo. Is Bleu Indigo on ostrich a lot like black?


Yes it is very dark but very blue at the same time. I took photo next to my jige. I think the RHhW looks awesome with the Bleu indigo.






I had no idea that B25 was so sweet... I had never inquired and the treatment H does for ostrich is quite special


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

mauihappyplace said:


> Yes it is very dark but very blue at the same time. I took photo next to my jige. I think the RHhW looks awesome with the Bleu indigo.
> 
> View attachment 4899802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899803
> 
> I had no idea that B25 was so sweet... I had never inquired and the treatment H does for ostrich is quite special



Thank you. I definitely prefer Ostrich on a smaller bag. Now I need to decide if I want a K25 or B25 for my ostrich Bleu Iris/Bleu Indigo Multico.


----------



## auntynat

I realised post picking up my Oran’s that I forgot to ask about the Kelly pocket pouch. I had seen someone with one and loved the look. I use pouches often (lunch, evenings, currently using a Chanel o case. Msg’ed my lovely FA on the Monday and she reverted that they had that day received two - lime and vert amande. I could not believe it re the later as I loved this colour when I first saw it, through a glass cabinet, on a Kelly Depeche in December last year but I thought it was seasonal. Went to see it today, and no hesitation. It’s also my birthday today so the DH just saw what he bought me  and even he said ‘Wow, that’s a really nice colour’. Here is my Kelly Pocket to Go vert amande ghw; thanks for letting me share!


----------



## DR2014

mauihappyplace said:


> Well the suspense was worth it
> Blue Indigo B25 ostrich-RGHW looking amazing next to my new globe
> 
> View attachment 4899661


Wow, both so gorgeous! I know I said this before, but your globe is spectacular!


----------



## LuckyBitch

auntynat said:


> I realised post picking up my Oran’s that I forgot to ask about the Kelly pocket pouch. I had seen someone with one and loved the look. I use pouches often (lunch, evenings, currently using a Chanel o case. Msg’ed my lovely FA on the Monday and she reverted that they had that day received two - lime and vert amande. I could not believe it re the later as I loved this colour when I first saw it, through a glass cabinet, on a Kelly Depeche in December last year but I thought it was seasonal. Went to see it today, and no hesitation. It’s also my birthday today so the DH just saw what he bought me  and even he said ‘Wow, that’s a really nice colour’. Here is my Kelly Pocket to Go vert amande ghw; thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous pouch, the color is so beautiful. Wear it in good health.


----------



## mauihappyplace

DR2014 said:


> Wow, both so gorgeous! I know I said this before, but your globe is spectacular!


Thanks really enjoying it


----------



## LovingTheOrange

mauihappyplace said:


> Well the suspense was worth it
> Blue Indigo B25 ostrich-RGHW looking amazing next to my new globe
> 
> View attachment 4899661


It totally matches your globe!!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

mauihappyplace said:


> Yes it is very dark but very blue at the same time. I took photo next to my jige. I think the RHhW looks awesome with the Bleu indigo.
> 
> View attachment 4899802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899803
> 
> I had no idea that B25 was so sweet... I had never inquired and the treatment H does for ostrich is quite special


Thanks for sharing this beauty with us!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

auntynat said:


> I realised post picking up my Oran’s that I forgot to ask about the Kelly pocket pouch. I had seen someone with one and loved the look. I use pouches often (lunch, evenings, currently using a Chanel o case. Msg’ed my lovely FA on the Monday and she reverted that they had that day received two - lime and vert amande. I could not believe it re the later as I loved this colour when I first saw it, through a glass cabinet, on a Kelly Depeche in December last year but I thought it was seasonal. Went to see it today, and no hesitation. It’s also my birthday today so the DH just saw what he bought me  and even he said ‘Wow, that’s a really nice colour’. Here is my Kelly Pocket to Go vert amande ghw; thanks for letting me share!


gorgeous! and happy birthday!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Birthday prezzies by me for me  
T-shirt, H Lippie with name engraved on the case, another twilly, and solid Rodeo Pm in Vert Cypress and SO PINK!! I'm done for 2020!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Israeli_Flava said:


> Birthday prezzies by me for me
> T-shirt, H Lippie with name engraved on the case, another twilly, and solid Rodeo Pm in Vert Cypress and SO PINK!! I'm done for 2020!!
> 
> View attachment 4900143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900149



Happy birthday!


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> Birthday prezzies by me for me
> T-shirt, H Lippie with name engraved on the case, another twilly, and solid Rodeo Pm in Vert Cypress and SO PINK!! I'm done for 2020!!
> 
> View attachment 4900143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900149


Wonderful BD choices! All gorgeous   Happy healthy birthday to you and many more


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> Birthday prezzies by me for me
> T-shirt, H Lippie with name engraved on the case, another twilly, and solid Rodeo Pm in Vert Cypress and SO PINK!! I'm done for 2020!!
> 
> View attachment 4900143
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900144
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900145
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900149


Happy birthday to you !!! What’s a way to treat yourself  !


----------



## tlamdang08

mauihappyplace said:


> Well the suspense was worth it
> Blue Indigo B25 ostrich-RGHW looking amazing next to my new globe
> 
> View attachment 4899661


Stunning! Congratulations on your new B


----------



## tlamdang08

auntynat said:


> I realised post picking up my Oran’s that I forgot to ask about the Kelly pocket pouch. I had seen someone with one and loved the look. I use pouches often (lunch, evenings, currently using a Chanel o case. Msg’ed my lovely FA on the Monday and she reverted that they had that day received two - lime and vert amande. I could not believe it re the later as I loved this colour when I first saw it, through a glass cabinet, on a Kelly Depeche in December last year but I thought it was seasonal. Went to see it today, and no hesitation. It’s also my birthday today so the DH just saw what he bought me  and even he said ‘Wow, that’s a really nice colour’. Here is my Kelly Pocket to Go vert amande ghw; thanks for letting me share!


Awh, love it.  I am still waiting for the right color, and skin. please share your thoughts after you have used it. TIA.


----------



## HKsai

Argh H did it again. Was planning to say no but then as much as I thought b25 is too small for a guy...the color does it again. Welcome b25 to the humble big bag family while awaiting my SO.


----------



## DrTr

HKsai said:


> Argh H did it again. Was planning to say no but then as much as I thought b25 is too small for a guy...the color does it again. Welcome b25 to the humble big bag family while awaiting my SO.


Looks fabulous on you!  Gorgeous B.  Love your growing collection and you made the right call! congrats and enjoy


----------



## tlamdang08

After  1 year of waiting, my SO mini Kelly arrived.
Rouge de couer/Noir/Contrast stitching/BGHW
105 cm strap.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DrTr

tlamdang08 said:


> After  1 year of waiting, my SO mini Kelly arrived.
> Rouge de couer/Noir/Contrast stitching/BGHW
> 105 cm strap.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4900429


Wowza tlamdang!!    She is absolutely gorgeous!  And that strap is perfect on you. What a little chèvre beauty.  Clearly worth the wait.  Enjoy!!


----------



## tlamdang08

DrTr said:


> Wowza tlamdang!!    She is absolutely gorgeous!  And that strap is perfect on you. What a little chèvre beauty.  Clearly worth the wait.  Enjoy!!


Yes, she is cute to death   someone already stamp her name on it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tlamdang08 said:


> After  1 year of waiting, my SO mini Kelly arrived.
> Rouge de couer/Noir/Contrast stitching/BGHW
> 105 cm strap.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4900429


Oh wow!!!!!!!!! Stunning dear and Super Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's just PERFECT!


----------



## tlamdang08

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh wow!!!!!!!!! Stunning dear and Super Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She's just PERFECT!


Thank you


----------



## Sofiko

tlamdang08 said:


> After  1 year of waiting, my SO mini Kelly arrived.
> Rouge de couer/Noir/Contrast stitching/BGHW
> 105 cm strap.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4900429


Beautiful!!


----------



## nymeria

HKsai said:


> Argh H did it again. Was planning to say no but then as much as I thought b25 is too small for a guy...the color does it again. Welcome b25 to the humble big bag family while awaiting my SO.


That color with PHW is gorgeous!!   Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Sofiko said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> After  1 year of waiting, my SO mini Kelly arrived.
> Rouge de couer/Noir/Contrast stitching/BGHW
> 105 cm strap.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4900429


CONGRATULATIONS!!! She's gorgeous!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Zen said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! She's gorgeous!


Thank you, it is too small, i take a picture with other bags and i laugh


----------



## Mvalencia

Louisaur said:


> My first bag, finally caught one from the AU website
> (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
> View attachment 4898078



OMG!!! I've no chance with the AU web! How did you guys do it?! They pretty much stay there, making me think I'll be able to score one of the beauties and then the bag is no longer available upon checking out 

Thank goodness Melbourne is no longer in lockdown so I went to the boutique and score 1 myself 

Cheers to our first H bag!!!


----------



## Monique1004

B25 Ebene with GHW. I think I waited about 2 years for this color to come back. Also picked up alma studded sandals. Such a cute pair!


----------



## TravellerMX

tlamdang08 said:


> After  1 year of waiting, my SO mini Kelly arrived.
> Rouge de couer/Noir/Contrast stitching/BGHW
> 105 cm strap.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4900429


Striking! Congrats!!


----------



## steffysstyle

tlamdang08 said:


> After  1 year of waiting, my SO mini Kelly arrived.
> Rouge de couer/Noir/Contrast stitching/BGHW
> 105 cm strap.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4900429



It's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Swedengirl

Always wanted the Clic H bracelet And was thoughtfully gifted one in Noir PHW from my sister after giving birth to my second child.


----------



## nymeria

Swedengirl said:


> Always wanted the Clic H bracelet And was thoughtfully gifted one in Noir PHW from my sister after giving birth to my second child.


Congratulations, mom!! What a wonderful sister ( and aunt) you have in her


----------



## Dupsy

tlamdang08 said:


> After  1 year of waiting, my SO mini Kelly arrived.
> Rouge de couer/Noir/Contrast stitching/BGHW
> 105 cm strap.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4900429



This is so cute, love it crossbody on you. Congrats!


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> After  1 year of waiting, my SO mini Kelly arrived.
> Rouge de couer/Noir/Contrast stitching/BGHW
> 105 cm strap.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4900429


Gorgeous! Congratulations, @tlamdang08!


----------



## Lalaka

Gone crazy with the shoes! Santorini sandals and Salisbury boots. I started to love the Hermes shoes, very pleased with the quality.

View attachment 4900806


View attachment 4900807


----------



## tlamdang08

DR2014 said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations, @tlamdang08!


Thanks dear


----------



## tlamdang08

TravellerMX said:


> Striking! Congrats!!


Thank you very much


----------



## tlamdang08

Dupsy said:


> This is so cute, love it crossbody on you. Congrats!


 Thank you . Yeah it is so cute.


----------



## tlamdang08

steffysstyle said:


> It's beautiful, congratulations!


Thanks my dear!


----------



## Nerja

tlamdang08 said:


> After  1 year of waiting, my SO mini Kelly arrived.
> Rouge de couer/Noir/Contrast stitching/BGHW
> 105 cm strap.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4900429


This bag is so pretty!  rouge de coeur in chèvre just pops!   Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## tlamdang08

Nerja said:


> This bag is so pretty!  rouge de coeur in chèvre just pops!   Congratulations on your new beauty!


Thank you very much    Can't stop playing with it


----------



## luxlover88

Lalaka said:


> Gone crazy with the shoes! Santorini sandals and Salisbury boots. I started to love the Hermes shoes, very pleased with the quality.
> 
> View attachment 4900806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900819




Love them! Especially the santorins! So comfy! I was going to get a pair this past summer but my size and colour never came and now it’s winter now haha maybe next summer


----------



## JeanGranger

auntynat said:


> I realised post picking up my Oran’s that I forgot to ask about the Kelly pocket pouch. I had seen someone with one and loved the look. I use pouches often (lunch, evenings, currently using a Chanel o case. Msg’ed my lovely FA on the Monday and she reverted that they had that day received two - lime and vert amande. I could not believe it re the later as I loved this colour when I first saw it, through a glass cabinet, on a Kelly Depeche in December last year but I thought it was seasonal. Went to see it today, and no hesitation. It’s also my birthday today so the DH just saw what he bought me  and even he said ‘Wow, that’s a really nice colour’. Here is my Kelly Pocket to Go vert amande ghw; thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations. Kelly Pocket To Go is a beautiful and cool clutch to have. Happy birthday


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Please welcome my new to me Birkin 35 in Gold Swift with PHW and K stamp (2007). I bought it from Vestiaire Collective and just had it authenticated by @bababebi. There were two things different on this bag compared to my previous, in-store bought bags (which are newer though). I wanted to be absolutely sure before I cut the tags and I am glad that I consulted bababebi. It was a delightful, professional experience and I highly recommend her services!

Here are a few pictures in daylight (of which we don't get much these days in Germany) and at night.




	

		
			
		

		
	
ht.


----------



## olibelli

Took a few months to get my hands on this exact color and size, but welcoming my first GP36 in Etoupe


----------



## nymeria

CrackBerryCream said:


> Please welcome my new to me Birkin 35 in Gold Swift with PHW and K stamp (2007). I bought it from Vestiaire Collective and just had it authenticated by @bababebi. There were two things different on this bag compared to my previous, in-store bought bags (which are newer though). I wanted to be absolutely sure before I cut the tags and I am glad that I consulted bababebi. It was a delightful, professional experience and I highly recommend her services!
> 
> Here are a few pictures in daylight (of which we don't get much these days in Germany) and at night.
> 
> View attachment 4901573
> View attachment 4901574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ht.
> 
> View attachment 4901572


What a beautiful bag! The sheen in swift is just perfect   Enjoy it in good health


----------



## tlamdang08

some Christmas perfume sets with engravings   So cute.


----------



## pixiestyx00

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## cravin

Picture doesn’t do it justice. Really vibrant colors in person.


----------



## krawford

Constance Wallet. Gold with gold hardware. Epsom leather.   I bought this wallet a few years ago but ended up returning it and immediately regretted doing so.  Right before  bed a few days ago I just happened to go on the Hermès website and there it was. I jumped at it because I knew it would not be there in the morning. I can fit my iPhone 12, keyfob, bills and credit cards. I really plan on using this as a clutch and not as a daily wallet.


----------



## Summerof89

b25 sellier was never on my list but she had me at etoupe with ghw


----------



## momasaurus

CrackBerryCream said:


> Please welcome my new to me Birkin 35 in Gold Swift with PHW and K stamp (2007). I bought it from Vestiaire Collective and just had it authenticated by @bababebi. There were two things different on this bag compared to my previous, in-store bought bags (which are newer though). I wanted to be absolutely sure before I cut the tags and I am glad that I consulted bababebi. It was a delightful, professional experience and I highly recommend her services!
> 
> Here are a few pictures in daylight (of which we don't get much these days in Germany) and at night.
> 
> View attachment 4901573
> View attachment 4901574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ht.
> 
> View attachment 4901572


I love swift and GOLD in swift is absolutely luscious. Congratulations on this gorgeous bag!


----------



## kelly7heaven

Congratulations for your Sellier Birkin, she is absolutly stunning !!!

I'm on the hunt for a Sellier Birkin 25.


----------



## nicole.li

love the Sellier Birkin!!!! Congrats. This is on my wishlist.


----------



## Summerof89

kelly7heaven said:


> Congratulations for your Sellier Birkin, she is absolutly stunning !!!
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a Sellier Birkin 25.





nicole.li said:


> love the Sellier Birkin!!!! Congrats. This is on my wishlist.



thank you! This was such an unexpected offer!But the more I look at her the more I adore her. Hope you both get one soon!


----------



## nvie

Been eyeing this last year, our local store only carries the blue, tried the size and was hoping it will appear online, it did, beginning of this year but I missed out. Finally, it was online and I hesitated for two days and they were all gone again. Had to get it as soon as the second batch of stock went up online. Then all sizes were gone again in a few days. 

Hermes Aloha sandals in black, perfect for our tropical weather.


----------



## tlamdang08

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4902730
> 
> b25 sellier was never on my list but she had me at etoupe with ghw


Wow beautiful!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## britmanka

just got my Hermes Classic H reversible belt on the real real. LOVE it!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

The newly released half diamond Kelly Gourmette bracelet arrived today just in time for my birthday! Absolutely love it! So sparkly and comfy to wear and stacks nicely with my half diamond cdc bracelet. Hoping my half diamond Kelly bracelet can find a way to cross the border and join me soon.


----------



## cloee

nvie said:


> View attachment 4903230
> View attachment 4903231
> 
> 
> Been eyeing this last year, our local store only carries the blue, tried the size and was hoping it will appear online, it did, beginning of this year but I missed out. Finally, it was online and I hesitated for two days and they were all gone again. Had to get it as soon as the second batch of stock went up online. Then all sizes were gone again in a few days.
> 
> Hermes Aloha sandals in black, perfect for our tropical weather.


Congratulations. These are so pretty. Are they true to size ? I’ve been wanting them since last year too but unfortunately it never shows up on the Canadian site. Asking my SA to locate one but would love to hear your thoughts on sizing. Thank you


----------



## nashpoo

My new baby!!


----------



## Nerja

nashpoo said:


> My new baby!!
> View attachment 4903589
> View attachment 4903590


Dear @nashpoo your little Kelly is super cute!  The color is just dreamy!


----------



## nashpoo

Nerja said:


> Dear @nashpoo your little Kelly is super cute!  The color is just dreamy!


Thank you so much! I can't stop staring at it. Hermes really does something to you hahah


----------



## cloee

nashpoo said:


> My new baby!!
> View attachment 4903589
> View attachment 4903590


Sooo pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## pinkorchid20

nashpoo said:


> My new baby!!
> View attachment 4903589
> View attachment 4903590


Congratulations! It’s absolutely stunning, very happy for you. I guess you don’t need the Chanel equivalent anymore


----------



## Chanelandco

nashpoo said:


> My new baby!!
> View attachment 4903589
> View attachment 4903590


Congrats. It is beautiful


----------



## heifer

August 2020:  
C24 Black PHW Epsom
C24 Brown PHW in Corduroy with leather edges
Bought the black one, the other one was just to dull because of the PHW.

September 2020:
C24 Black RGHW Epsom (Declined as I had already bought one with PHW, but my SIL took her)

October 2020:
KP Black PHW Swift
KAD Blue Nuit PHW Clemence (Declined, a backpack is not for me)
C24 Vert De Gris GHW Evercolor
Purchased both on different days though.

Still waiting for my MK II in either Black GHW or Blue Frida... this pandemic is definitely not helping.. ahah


----------



## Rhl2987

nashpoo said:


> My new baby!!
> View attachment 4903589
> View attachment 4903590


Absolutely stunning. Congrats, my dear!!


----------



## DrTr

nashpoo said:


> My new baby!!
> View attachment 4903589
> View attachment 4903590


She is truly gorgeous!  I was anxiously awaiting the reveal - congratulations. What a beautiful Kelly!


----------



## DrTr

nashpoo said:


> Thank you so much! I can't stop staring at it. Hermes really does something to you hahah


Does it ever!  No wonder you can’t stop staring!  The color is gorgeous and the leather looks beautiful. Secret confession: I bring my anemone kelly to the couch or my home office to stare during work  so I get it (As I bet many here do!!)


----------



## nashpoo

cloee said:


> Sooo pretty. Congratulations!


Thank you so much!!



pinkorchid20 said:


> Congratulations! It’s absolutely stunning, very happy for you. I guess you don’t need the Chanel equivalent anymore



Aww thank you! Baha it's funny how both bags came the exact same day.


Chanelandco said:


> Congrats. It is beautiful


Thank you 


Rhl2987 said:


> Absolutely stunning. Congrats, my dear!!


Thank you so much! Literally so obsessed. 



DrTr said:


> She is truly gorgeous!  I was anxiously awaiting the reveal - congratulations. What a beautiful Kelly!





DrTr said:


> Does it ever!  No wonder you can’t stop staring!  The color is gorgeous and the leather looks beautiful. Secret confession: I bring my anemone kelly to the couch or my home office to stare during work  so I get it (As I bet many here do!!)


Haha! Thank you! I can totally relate, I slept with my Kelly on my nightstand  no shame LOL!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

My SO of bastia change purses is here!!



The colors are Jaune ambre and Etoupe.

The other order of a Rodeo bag charm in Lime arrived, too. Make a comparison with two different tones of yellows.


----------



## nashpoo

Ugh sorry for the spam. But finally seeing it in some sunlight! Haha


----------



## Sofiko

nashpoo said:


> Ugh sorry for the spam. But finally seeing it in some sunlight! Haha
> View attachment 4903855
> View attachment 4903856


Please , keep spamming, it’s beautiful


----------



## slyeee

OuiCestLaVie said:


> The newly released half diamond Kelly Gourmette bracelet arrived today just in time for my birthday! Absolutely love it! So sparkly and comfy to wear and stacks nicely with my half diamond cdc bracelet. Hoping my half diamond Kelly bracelet can find a way to cross the border and join me soon.


Beautiful jewelry collection!


----------



## Jazzie123

Got quite a few in the last couple of months since I last posted.

- B25 Gris asphalte swift phw
- Kelly wallet to go gold epsom phw
- C18 Fauve Barenia ghw
- Double sans tote sesame/yellow
- B30 etain togo rghw


----------



## DrTr

nashpoo said:


> Ugh sorry for the spam. But finally seeing it in some sunlight! Haha
> View attachment 4903855
> View attachment 4903856


No spam here!!  Lovely in sunlight too!  Enjoying the gorgeousness.


----------



## BBINX

First pair of H shoes and a little arm candy


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Jazzie123 said:


> Got quite a few in the last couple of months since I last posted.
> 
> - B25 Gris asphalte swift phw
> - Kelly wallet to go gold epsom phw
> - C18 Fauve Barenia ghw
> - Double sans tote sesame/yellow
> - B30 etain togo rghw


Would love to see the double sens!


----------



## cloee

nashpoo said:


> Ugh sorry for the spam. But finally seeing it in some sunlight! Haha
> View attachment 4903855
> View attachment 4903856


Looks so much prettier in daylight. Love it! Considering this color now after seeing your gorgeous photos


----------



## nashpoo

cloee said:


> Looks so much prettier in daylight. Love it! Considering this color now after seeing your gorgeous photos


Yes!! It shifts colors depending on the light- typical Hermes right? Haha. It's a beautiful blue!!


----------



## demicouture

Ecstatic to have found my 3rd chouchou Bella on the H website! Stalked it for months and months..
I’m literally not cutting my hair so I can use all my hair ties


----------



## KN89

nashpoo said:


> Ugh sorry for the spam. But finally seeing it in some sunlight! Haha
> View attachment 4903855
> View attachment 4903856



So pretty!!! Can you post mod shots!
I have a k28 but am patiently hoping for a k25 offer. I know we’re similar sizes so I just wanna see how the size wears! Congrats again!


----------



## ATOH

Loving my Evelyne III 29 in Noir with GHW and the lovely Animapolis Twilly in Marine


----------



## Vhermes212

New items in recently- 
Ecru Avalon blanket 
Mini evelyne TPM in black with gold hardware and A second evelyne tpm gold with gold hardware. 
bride de cour t shirt in noir
Mini kelly bambou chèvre with gold hardware.


----------



## elle woods

ATOH said:


> Loving my Evelyne III 29 in Noir with GHW and the lovely Animapolis Twilly in Marine


Love the twilly on your Evie!


----------



## nashpoo

KN89 said:


> So pretty!!! Can you post mod shots!
> I have a k28 but am patiently hoping for a k25 offer. I know we’re similar sizes so I just wanna see how the size wears! Congrats again!


I'll take better pictures when I'm not in sweatpants bahah. Here's all I have for now though. I'm 5'1-2ishhh. Thank you! What color k25 are you wishing for??
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, I know I'm not supposed to be wearing it open lmao please don't cringe!


----------



## Chrismin

nashpoo said:


> I'll take better pictures when I'm not in sweatpants bahah. Here's all I have for now though. I'm 5'1-2ishhh. Thank you! What color k25 are you wishing for??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904450
> 
> 
> Also, I know I'm not supposed to be wearing it open lmao please don't cringe!


looks great!


----------



## laurenad

nashpoo said:


> I'll take better pictures when I'm not in sweatpants bahah. Here's all I have for now though. I'm 5'1-2ishhh. Thank you! What color k25 are you wishing for??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904450
> 
> 
> Also, I know I'm not supposed to be wearing it open lmao please don't cringe!


What color is this? It’s so pretty!


----------



## nashpoo

Chrismin said:


> looks great!


Thank you so much   


laurenad said:


> What color is this? It’s so pretty!


It's ciel! It's like a greyish blue? Haha slightly greenish in certain lights. I feel like I have 3 different bags since it keeps changing colors. Haha


----------



## LVCH4ever

My first Hermes Oasis Sandals in Black (Noir) Calfskin TTS 36.5 (US$730)


----------



## KN89

nashpoo said:


> I'll take better pictures when I'm not in sweatpants bahah. Here's all I have for now though. I'm 5'1-2ishhh. Thank you! What color k25 are you wishing for??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904450
> 
> 
> Also, I know I'm not supposed to be wearing it open lmao please don't cringe!



Looks so great on you!
I asked neutrals. I’m hoping for a gray or deep blue or navy. 
I would love a k25 black or red sellier, or navy/gray retourne or sellier


----------



## nashpoo

KN89 said:


> Looks so great on you!
> I asked neutrals. I’m hoping for a gray or deep blue or navy.
> I would love a k25 black or red sellier, or navy/gray retourne or sellier


Thank you!! The 25 is the perfect size for me so I'm sure you're going to love it as well!! Can't wait to see what your next offer will be


----------



## pixiestyx00

Alligator Bearn in Rose Pourpre


----------



## nvie

cloee said:


> Congratulations. These are so pretty. Are they true to size ? I’ve been wanting them since last year too but unfortunately it never shows up on the Canadian site. Asking my SA to locate one but would love to hear your thoughts on sizing. Thank you


I’m a 37.5 for Oran. As there’s no half size for Aloha, 38 is too loose, 37 is a good fit. I would suggest go down by half a size. Good luck in searching for one.


----------



## nvie

pixiestyx00 said:


> Alligator Bearn in Rose Pourpre
> View attachment 4904945


Wow! So luxurious


----------



## cloee

nvie said:


> I’m a 37.5 for Oran. As there’s no half size for Aloha, 38 is too loose, 37 is a good fit. I would suggest go down by half a size. Good luck in searching for one.


Thanks for the feedback. Appreciate it. My SA has 37 on hold now. I shall try to ask for 36 then. Hopefully she still has sizes.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Two blankets and Flowers of South Africa Scarf 140.


----------



## Loveandlight

dakotady said:


> Just brought home this beauty! A veau butler C18 in natural sable. My SA originally thought it a barenia (which remains on my wish list as one of the K/C size fit for my petite frame or the only B that I would consider aside from cherve) but the lack of that famous smell when we first open the plastic wrap outside the box and dust bag was kinda telling.
> 
> Did not know much about the butler leather beforehand but let me say I was taken away by its softness and buttery feeling as soon as I touched it - my gosh I have to get it! The feeling of it is definitely delicate and it automatically gives you the feeling that it has to be babied. In fact, I told my SA that this bag is like a daughter in my collection, when even box calf is like a son (ok I consider my chevre pieces my Tom boy daughters). Definitely a piece to be treasured and adored. Probably wouldn't make it as a grab-and-go bag. But I've been playing with it the whole evening since I brought it home. Lovely leather indeed!
> 
> View attachment 4888260



congratulations  It’s gorgeous!
I have this leather in Roulis 18.
It’s my favourite.
I think this leather is quite rare
Enjoy her!


----------



## nvie

cloee said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Appreciate it. My SA has 37 on hold now. I shall try to ask for 36 then. Hopefully she still has sizes.


If you could ask your SA to hold both sizes, 36 and 37, that would be the best, just try them.


----------



## rk4265

My b25 Goldie came!


----------



## Antje_MUC

This K32 trench craie was waiting for me the day before my birthday. I feel a bit like a show off posting her. But I also think she is too beautiful to be hidden from the world...


----------



## BBINX

Antje_MUC said:


> This K32 trench craie was waiting for me the day before my birthday. I feel a bit like a show off posting her. But I also think she is too beautiful to be hidden from the world...


This is exactly the place to show her off, no judgement just a little drooling . She is gorgeous, congrats and Happy Birthday


----------



## Loveandlight

Antje_MUC said:


> This K32 trench craie was waiting for me the day before my birthday. I feel a bit like a show off posting her. But I also think she is too beautiful to be hidden from the world...
> 
> View attachment 4905600


GORGEOUS! Thank you for sharing


----------



## LuckyBitch

Antje_MUC said:


> This K32 trench craie was waiting for me the day before my birthday. I feel a bit like a show off posting her. But I also think she is too beautiful to be hidden from the world...
> 
> View attachment 4905600


OMG! She's perfection


----------



## LOA24

Antje_MUC said:


> This K32 trench craie was waiting for me the day before my birthday. I feel a bit like a show off posting her. But I also think she is too beautiful to be hidden from the world...
> 
> View attachment 4905600


Gorgeous!! May I ask when you ordered this beauty? Is it Craie and Gris Asphalte?


----------



## rk4265

rk4265 said:


> My b25 Goldie came!


----------



## Antje_MUC

lovemylife15 said:


> Gorgeous!! May I ask when you ordered this beauty? Is it Craie and Gris Asphalte?


Trench as main color and Craie as accent color, brushed hw.  I just happened to have been on the wish list for a very, very, veeeeery long time and had just reminded my SA and was quite sad that another year had passed without a Kelly. My SA felt so sorry, that she tried really hard to find something she could offer me for my birthday. This is completely different from what I had on the wishlist. Actually 1000% better what I had put on the wishlist. I guess I just got extremely lucky to have reminded her at the right point in time .... This is my one and only Kelly and it is quite possible that it will stay this way as I like and own many different bag models from Hermes as I like the variety.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pixiestyx00 said:


> Alligator Bearn in Rose Pourpre
> View attachment 4904945


Eye poppingly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Antje_MUC said:


> This K32 trench craie was waiting for me the day before my birthday. I feel a bit like a show off posting her. But I also think she is too beautiful to be hidden from the world...
> 
> View attachment 4905600


These are two of my all-time favorite neutrals! What a delightful comboo for your SO K!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

@rk4265
Le Sigh
Ultra classic foreverrrrrr


----------



## JadeFor3st

Antje_MUC said:


> This K32 trench craie was waiting for me the day before my birthday. I feel a bit like a show off posting her. But I also think she is too beautiful to be hidden from the world...
> 
> View attachment 4905600



She’s beautiful!
Thank you for sharing and Happy Birthday!


----------



## pixiestyx00

Israeli_Flava said:


> Eye poppingly gorgeous!!!!



Thank you! I can’t stop staring at it.


----------



## louise_elouise

K25 in blue nuit w/ ghw. Not quite the offer I was expecting (I had wanted a lighter neutral) but this is growing on me


----------



## KN89

louise_elouise said:


> K25 in blue nuit w/ ghw. Not quite the offer I was expecting (I had wanted a lighter neutral) but this is growing on me



Soo pretty! And perfect for fall


----------



## Leo the Lion

louise_elouise said:


> K25 in blue nuit w/ ghw. Not quite the offer I was expecting (I had wanted a lighter neutral) but this is growing on me


It is beautiful! A year round classic color.


----------



## nyctt

Birkin 25 verso in Magnolia/Capucine


----------



## okayitsme2000

nyctt said:


> Birkin 25 verso in Magnolia/Capucine


Your Birkin is gorgeous! One of the colors on my wishlist.


----------



## foonyy

Got this cuties


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

My SO calvi in rose pourpre/etoupe and a rooroo in rubis/rose mexico scored online


----------



## davidhermes

Goliath double tour bracelet!


----------



## Arkansassy

I just made my first ever Hermès purchase! I ordered the Projets Carres scarf 140 in Rose on the website. I’m hoping to get the “surprise“ for Diwali.

I’ve always wanted an Hermès scarf! I saw an interview with a collector and she said the shawls were more versatile than the other sizes. So I’ve been cyberstalking the 140s for the last few weeks. I ended up buying the one I was initially drawn to, after weeks of researching and waffling. I paid for expedited shipping, so it may arrive this week depending on how fast they send it out. I’ll be sure to post pictures when it does. I haven’t seen any on the forum of that colorway yet.


----------



## olibelli

Wasn't expecting this surprise! Mini Evelyne in Bleu Pale


----------



## labelo

The stained Mountain Zebra scarf I recently shared ended up going back to the seller. It's still one I hope to pick up at some point down the road, but in the meantime, two very exciting preloved purchases for me!

The first is Rêve d'Australie. I unexpectedly saw it in a local consignment store and immediately fell in love. I was madly googling on my phone trying to learn more about this design, which I wasn't familiar with--turns out there was a good reason why, it's from 1999! It's in absolutely fantastic shape, the silk feels unworn and even more substantial than my 2020 scarves. I don't usually love vintage scarves because they often have wide, plain borders. This particular design adds some interest to the border that really shows up well in this cw; it has a very fresh and modern vibe. I can't believe my luck in stumbling across it--had I been collecting scarves in 1999 and had full choice on colors, this would have been the cw I chose! It was the only H scarf in the consignment store; I can't help but wonder at its history. I wish there were a good way to capture how the yellow/gold shines; it's brilliant designed with a subtle gradient so that it appears that the silk is almost metallic! The tiny dot-brush art recalls Aboriginal art. 







Do any more knowledgeable scarfies happen to know item code or color code or what this cw was called? I keep sort of obsessive notes about my scarves in an excel file, but I'm having a hard time tracking down info on this one since it's older.





And then, my first CSGM! Some might remember that I went to the H boutique in search of a neutral option with some pops of color for my Christmas list. I'd initially settled on Cosmographia Universalis in 06, the yellow cw. It's an absolutely gorgeous scarf, but I started to worry that it was a bit too cool-toned for my overwhelmingly warm autumn/winter wardrobe. Add to that fears about the delicate nature of CSGMs and their tendency to snag and pull and I thought perhaps I should hold off on what is, for me, a large investment in a piece I wasn't sure about.

Then, a shawl I had seen previously on ebay came back up--a preloved Carre Kantha. It has some damage--a long pull and  a couple smaller snags--but with that damage came a considerably reduced price point. Since it's a symmetrical scarf, that corner is easily hidden without sacrificing the design. I feel like it's a good "test run" shawl to see if CSGMs are something that are practical for me to invest in or if they're just too delicate or warm for me to enjoy. I don't feel like I have to baby it since it already has those first snags, you know?
The colors jive perfectly with my wardrobe; I really could throw it on with 80% of what I wear this time of year. And I love the detail that went into making a printed silk look like real embroidery. The attention to detail and subtle changes in color tone to mimic a 3D stitch are truly incredible. 





This one is from 2008, I think? Again, if anyone has info on  item code or color code or what this cw was called, I'd be very grateful.
I think I've convinced my husband to let me wear it now even thought it's *supposed* to be a Christmas present. I'll probably wrap it up Christmas Eve and open it up for effect.


----------



## loh

olibelli said:


> Wasn't expecting this surprise! Mini Evelyne in Bleu Pale




Ooh pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Redbirdhermes

labelo said:


> The stained Mountain Zebra scarf I recently shared ended up going back to the seller. It's still one I hope to pick up at some point down the road, but in the meantime, two very exciting preloved purchases for me!
> 
> The first is Rêve d'Australie. I unexpectedly saw it in a local consignment store and immediately fell in love. I was madly googling on my phone trying to learn more about this design, which I wasn't familiar with--turns out there was a good reason why, it's from 1999! It's in absolutely fantastic shape, the silk feels unworn and even more substantial than my 2020 scarves. I don't usually love vintage scarves because they often have wide, plain borders. This particular design adds some interest to the border that really shows up well in this cw; it has a very fresh and modern vibe. I can't believe my luck in stumbling across it--had I been collecting scarves in 1999 and had full choice on colors, this would have been the cw I chose! It was the only H scarf in the consignment store; I can't help but wonder at its history. I wish there were a good way to capture how the yellow/gold shines; it's brilliant designed with a subtle gradient so that it appears that the silk is almost metallic! The tiny dot-brush art recalls Aboriginal art.
> 
> View attachment 4906961
> View attachment 4906962
> View attachment 4906963
> View attachment 4906969
> 
> 
> Do any more knowledgeable scarfies happen to know item code or color code or what this cw was called? I keep sort of obsessive notes about my scarves in an excel file, but I'm having a hard time tracking down info on this one since it's older.
> 
> View attachment 4906965
> View attachment 4906966
> 
> 
> And then, my first CSGM! Some might remember that I went to the H boutique in search of a neutral option with some pops of color for my Christmas list. I'd initially settled on Cosmographia Universalis in 06, the yellow cw. It's an absolutely gorgeous scarf, but I started to worry that it was a bit too cool-toned for my overwhelmingly warm autumn/winter wardrobe. Add to that fears about the delicate nature of CSGMs and their tendency to snag and pull and I thought perhaps I should hold off on what is, for me, a large investment in a piece I wasn't sure about.
> 
> Then, a shawl I had seen previously on ebay came back up--a preloved Carre Kantha. It has some damage--a long pull and  a couple smaller snags--but with that damage came a considerably reduced price point. Since it's a symmetrical scarf, that corner is easily hidden without sacrificing the design. I feel like it's a good "test run" shawl to see if CSGMs are something that are practical for me to invest in or if they're just too delicate or warm for me to enjoy. I don't feel like I have to baby it since it already has those first snags, you know?
> The colors jive perfectly with my wardrobe; I really could throw it on with 80% of what I wear this time of year. And I love the detail that went into making a printed silk look like real embroidery. The attention to detail and subtle changes in color tone to mimic a 3D stitch are truly incredible.
> 
> View attachment 4906967
> View attachment 4906968
> 
> 
> This one is from 2008, I think? Again, if anyone has info on  item code or color code or what this cw was called, I'd be very grateful.
> I think I've convinced my husband to let me wear it now even thought it's *supposed* to be a Christmas present. I'll probably wrap it up Christmas Eve and open it up for effect.


Love both of your choices, and perfect colors and designs for you.


----------



## cloee

nvie said:


> If you could ask your SA to hold both sizes, 36 and 37, that would be the best, just try them.


Thanks for your help. 
She was still able to set aside 36 and I ended up with that. 37 was indeed loose would fly off my feet. 
A 36.5 would have been ideal though if they had half sizes.


----------



## nymeria

Arkansassy said:


> I just made my first ever Hermès purchase! I ordered the Projets Carres scarf 140 in Rose on the website. I’m hoping to get the “surprise“ for Diwali.
> 
> I’ve always wanted an Hermès scarf! I saw an interview with a collector and she said the shawls were more versatile than the other sizes. So I’ve been cyberstalking the 140s for the last few weeks. I ended up buying the one I was initially drawn to, after weeks of researching and waffling. I paid for expedited shipping, so it may arrive this week depending on how fast they send it out. I’ll be sure to post pictures when it does. I haven’t seen any on the forum of that colorway yet.


This is so exciting! Congratulations on a wonderful first H purchase.   
This scarf is truly beautiful- you will certainly will light up the room for the Festival of Lights! A perfect choice.


----------



## Kathy28

Antje_MUC said:


> This K32 trench craie was waiting for me the day before my birthday. I feel a bit like a show off posting her. But I also think she is too beautiful to be hidden from the world...
> 
> View attachment 4905600


This is so pretty, what a great birthday present. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## nymeria

labelo said:


> The stained Mountain Zebra scarf I recently shared ended up going back to the seller. It's still one I hope to pick up at some point down the road, but in the meantime, two very exciting preloved purchases for me!
> 
> The first is Rêve d'Australie. I unexpectedly saw it in a local consignment store and immediately fell in love. I was madly googling on my phone trying to learn more about this design, which I wasn't familiar with--turns out there was a good reason why, it's from 1999! It's in absolutely fantastic shape, the silk feels unworn and even more substantial than my 2020 scarves. I don't usually love vintage scarves because they often have wide, plain borders. This particular design adds some interest to the border that really shows up well in this cw; it has a very fresh and modern vibe. I can't believe my luck in stumbling across it--had I been collecting scarves in 1999 and had full choice on colors, this would have been the cw I chose! It was the only H scarf in the consignment store; I can't help but wonder at its history. I wish there were a good way to capture how the yellow/gold shines; it's brilliant designed with a subtle gradient so that it appears that the silk is almost metallic! The tiny dot-brush art recalls Aboriginal art.
> 
> View attachment 4906961
> View attachment 4906962
> View attachment 4906963
> View attachment 4906969
> 
> 
> Do any more knowledgeable scarfies happen to know item code or color code or what this cw was called? I keep sort of obsessive notes about my scarves in an excel file, but I'm having a hard time tracking down info on this one since it's older.
> 
> View attachment 4906965
> View attachment 4906966
> 
> 
> And then, my first CSGM! Some might remember that I went to the H boutique in search of a neutral option with some pops of color for my Christmas list. I'd initially settled on Cosmographia Universalis in 06, the yellow cw. It's an absolutely gorgeous scarf, but I started to worry that it was a bit too cool-toned for my overwhelmingly warm autumn/winter wardrobe. Add to that fears about the delicate nature of CSGMs and their tendency to snag and pull and I thought perhaps I should hold off on what is, for me, a large investment in a piece I wasn't sure about.
> 
> Then, a shawl I had seen previously on ebay came back up--a preloved Carre Kantha. It has some damage--a long pull and  a couple smaller snags--but with that damage came a considerably reduced price point. Since it's a symmetrical scarf, that corner is easily hidden without sacrificing the design. I feel like it's a good "test run" shawl to see if CSGMs are something that are practical for me to invest in or if they're just too delicate or warm for me to enjoy. I don't feel like I have to baby it since it already has those first snags, you know?
> The colors jive perfectly with my wardrobe; I really could throw it on with 80% of what I wear this time of year. And I love the detail that went into making a printed silk look like real embroidery. The attention to detail and subtle changes in color tone to mimic a 3D stitch are truly incredible.
> 
> View attachment 4906967
> View attachment 4906968
> 
> 
> This one is from 2008, I think? Again, if anyone has info on  item code or color code or what this cw was called, I'd be very grateful.
> I think I've convinced my husband to let me wear it now even thought it's *supposed* to be a Christmas present. I'll probably wrap it up Christmas Eve and open it up for effect.


Talk about luck!! Both are gorgeous, but that Rêve d'Australie is truly a stunner  The colors, the design..... WOW! Congrats!


----------



## DrTr

nyctt said:


> Birkin 25 verso in Magnolia/Capucine


Stunning!! Scarf twins, now I just need the magnolia B


----------



## momasaurus

labelo said:


> The stained Mountain Zebra scarf I recently shared ended up going back to the seller. It's still one I hope to pick up at some point down the road, but in the meantime, two very exciting preloved purchases for me!
> 
> The first is Rêve d'Australie. I unexpectedly saw it in a local consignment store and immediately fell in love. I was madly googling on my phone trying to learn more about this design, which I wasn't familiar with--turns out there was a good reason why, it's from 1999! It's in absolutely fantastic shape, the silk feels unworn and even more substantial than my 2020 scarves. I don't usually love vintage scarves because they often have wide, plain borders. This particular design adds some interest to the border that really shows up well in this cw; it has a very fresh and modern vibe. I can't believe my luck in stumbling across it--had I been collecting scarves in 1999 and had full choice on colors, this would have been the cw I chose! It was the only H scarf in the consignment store; I can't help but wonder at its history. I wish there were a good way to capture how the yellow/gold shines; it's brilliant designed with a subtle gradient so that it appears that the silk is almost metallic! The tiny dot-brush art recalls Aboriginal art.
> 
> View attachment 4906961
> View attachment 4906962
> View attachment 4906963
> View attachment 4906969
> 
> 
> Do any more knowledgeable scarfies happen to know item code or color code or what this cw was called? I keep sort of obsessive notes about my scarves in an excel file, but I'm having a hard time tracking down info on this one since it's older.
> 
> View attachment 4906965
> View attachment 4906966
> 
> 
> And then, my first CSGM! Some might remember that I went to the H boutique in search of a neutral option with some pops of color for my Christmas list. I'd initially settled on Cosmographia Universalis in 06, the yellow cw. It's an absolutely gorgeous scarf, but I started to worry that it was a bit too cool-toned for my overwhelmingly warm autumn/winter wardrobe. Add to that fears about the delicate nature of CSGMs and their tendency to snag and pull and I thought perhaps I should hold off on what is, for me, a large investment in a piece I wasn't sure about.
> 
> Then, a shawl I had seen previously on ebay came back up--a preloved Carre Kantha. It has some damage--a long pull and  a couple smaller snags--but with that damage came a considerably reduced price point. Since it's a symmetrical scarf, that corner is easily hidden without sacrificing the design. I feel like it's a good "test run" shawl to see if CSGMs are something that are practical for me to invest in or if they're just too delicate or warm for me to enjoy. I don't feel like I have to baby it since it already has those first snags, you know?
> The colors jive perfectly with my wardrobe; I really could throw it on with 80% of what I wear this time of year. And I love the detail that went into making a printed silk look like real embroidery. The attention to detail and subtle changes in color tone to mimic a 3D stitch are truly incredible.
> 
> View attachment 4906967
> View attachment 4906968
> 
> 
> This one is from 2008, I think? Again, if anyone has info on  item code or color code or what this cw was called, I'd be very grateful.
> I think I've convinced my husband to let me wear it now even thought it's *supposed* to be a Christmas present. I'll probably wrap it up Christmas Eve and open it up for effect.


Great finds! So happy they work for your wardrobe and lifestyle (and look so good on you!) The embroidery effect on the shawl is amazing.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

olibelli said:


> Wasn't expecting this surprise! Mini Evelyne in Bleu Pale



Absolutely gorgeous color!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

nyctt said:


> Birkin 25 verso in Magnolia/Capucine



This is so upbeat! Such a pretty, friendly handbag!


----------



## Marmotte

My dream Mocassins


----------



## RT1

YeeNYC said:


> After refreshing the browser all day finally got the Order from h website


With any luck, I'll have one of these on Thursday.   
My SA said she was holding a Black Picotin 22 with GHW back for me, along with a Rodeo charm.


----------



## angelicskater16

Picked these items up last Saturday. Perfect for the winter!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Latest purchases: Amulette Maroquinier pendant, small model (Kelly made of Horn (REALLY HARD TO SEE SINCE ITS LIKE BLACK. LOL) and Boot in permabrass as well as the chain); LIFT Scarf Ring in Permabrass; Two Les Nouveaux Amoureuz de Paris Twillys; Kelly en Perles 140 silk Wash scarf and La Patisserie Fran Slim Maxi Twilly. My sa suggested the Slim Maxi Twilly to go with my SO Kelly. It will look lovely.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Chrismin

Congrats! Am so jelly - I was trying to get the sweater coat but was sold out in my size ! Enjoy - please post mod shots when you can 


angelicskater16 said:


> Picked these items up last Saturday. Perfect for the winter!


----------



## littleclouds

My recent purchase , a casual Herbag Zip 31 Criss Viking Canvas with my two Rodeos in Jaune D’or and Celeste


----------



## Lalaka

luxlover88 said:


> Love them! Especially the santorins! So comfy! I was going to get a pair this past summer but my size and colour never came and now it’s winter now haha maybe next summer


Oh yeah they are really comfy in comparison with Orans. Orans always give me blisters


----------



## Lalaka

olibelli said:


> Took a few months to get my hands on this exact color and size, but welcoming my first GP36 in Etoupe


Nice choice! I am a fan of GPs in size 36, work horse for everyday.


----------



## olibelli

Lalaka said:


> Nice choice! I am a fan of GPs in size 36, work horse for everyday.


Thank you! That's exactly what I got it for. Bonus that it's discreet and unassuming too


----------



## MrsPea

got offered this beauty today and of course I took her home


----------



## krawford

Polished gator Bearn wallet in Braise. My iPhone 12 in a case fits perfectly in the gusset


----------



## madamelizaking

MrsPea said:


> got offered this beauty today and of course I took her home
> 
> View attachment 4908706


I can smell its deliciousness through the screen. I have this bag, it's a beauty and by far my favorite. Congrats !!


----------



## mishelbe

reversible poncho arrived in the mail today


----------



## ajaxbreaker

mishelbe said:


> reversible poncho arrived in the mail today


Oh wow, looks so gorgeous and also cozy! Could I trouble you for a modshot?


----------



## nvie

cloee said:


> Thanks for your help.
> She was still able to set aside 36 and I ended up with that. 37 was indeed loose would fly off my feet.
> A 36.5 would have been ideal though if they had half sizes.


Happy to help and I’m glad you went for 36. Once you wear it, you will find the fit is just right


----------



## hokatie

My silk-in wallet finally came in today after hunting for a while


----------



## WKN

I just picked up a lovely P22 PHW (Rose Extreme/Rose Mexico/Rouge de Coeur) from the store yesterday. Last month, DH got me a CTG in Etain RGHW for my birthday present. All those twillys and scarf are new too. Now waiting for a surprise bag next month (my present to myself)! Very, very blessed.


----------



## 336

New orans


----------



## Mady14

My first Hermes is a Constance Belt!

Edited: No self promotion via posts


----------



## TangerineKandy

Mady14 said:


> My first Hermes is a Constance Belt!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909515


Congrats!! I'm hoping to add a belt to my collection! I currently have a preloved clic h bracelet and a bastia in malachite!


----------



## Arkansassy

It came! My Projets Carres scarf 140 in rose. My initial impression was that the pink is darker than I expected, until I got it into the sunlight. In sunlight it practically glows! I hope they come out with more silk scarves in this color. I already want to buy a much smaller one to wear more casually.


----------



## demicouture

One box, one bag!
The bag I initially didn’t want but for which I changed my mind when it came out of the box 
Kelly Sellier 28 Rose Extrème, Epsom
Gold Hardware


----------



## elle woods

demicouture said:


> One box, one bag!
> The bag I initially didn’t want but for which I changed my mind when it came out of the box
> Kelly Sellier 28 Rose Extrème, Epsom
> Gold Hardware


So gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## Mady14

TangerineKandy said:


> Congrats!! I'm hoping to add a belt to my collection! I currently have a preloved clic h bracelet and a bastia in malachite!



Thanks, I'm loving it!

I hope you find the right belt for you soon! And please share, when you do!


----------



## TankerToad

Arkansassy said:


> It came! My Projets Carres scarf 140 in rose. My initial impression was that the pink is darker than I expected, until I got it into the sunlight. In sunlight it practically glows! I hope they come out with more silk scarves in this color. I already want to buy a much smaller one to wear more casually.


Am your cousin - just bought the slightly lighter CW in this the Rose The/Rose VIF 90cm
This looks super pretty on you!


----------



## TankerToad

demicouture said:


> One box, one bag!
> The bag I initially didn’t want but for which I changed my mind when it came out of the box
> Kelly Sellier 28 Rose Extrème, Epsom
> Gold Hardware


Ooooo this is fun !


----------



## kittynui

demicouture said:


> One box, one bag!
> The bag I initially didn’t want but for which I changed my mind when it came out of the box
> Kelly Sellier 28 Rose Extrème, Epsom
> Gold Hardware


We’re almost twins  scored this beauty yesterday


----------



## WKN

kittynui said:


> We’re almost twins  scored this beauty yesterday
> View attachment 4910208


What pink is this? So lovely! And the twilly goes so well with the bag! Congratulations!


----------



## demicouture

elle woods said:


> So gorgeous! Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## demicouture

kittynui said:


> We’re almost twins  scored this beauty yesterday
> View attachment 4910208



I have to confess that Rose Confetti was my first choice (with gold hardware). Yours is so beautiful too!


----------



## Solday

Today’s purchase
Birkin 25 in Vert Rousseau


----------



## Marmotte

It’s the Pink season!
I’ll continue the serie with my Birkin 30 Taurillon Clémence Rose Extrême PHW

This color can change under cold or warm lighting - from hot pink to bright pink with coral undertones 

Natural outside light
	

		
			
		

		
	




Warm inside



Under white lighting


----------



## Arkansassy

TankerToad said:


> Am your cousin - just bought the slightly lighter CW in this the Rose The/Rose VIF 90cm
> This looks super pretty on you!


Thank you so much! Pink is such a fun color. Sometimes I think, why bother with anything else? But I love other colors too.


----------



## TankerToad

Marmotte said:


> It’s the Pink season!
> I’ll continue the serie with my Birkin 30 Taurillon Clémence Rose Extrême PHW
> 
> This color can change under cold or warm lighting - from hot pink to bright pink with coral undertones
> 
> Natural outside light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910526
> 
> 
> Warm inside
> View attachment 4910527
> 
> 
> Under white lighting
> View attachment 4910528


Love your new bag - love your closet too !


----------



## DrTr

Marmotte said:


> It’s the Pink season!
> I’ll continue the serie with my Birkin 30 Taurillon Clémence Rose Extrême PHW
> 
> This color can change under cold or warm lighting - from hot pink to bright pink with coral undertones
> 
> Natural outside light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910526
> 
> 
> Warm inside
> View attachment 4910527
> 
> 
> Under white lighting
> View attachment 4910528


you and your gorgeous B look stunning!


----------



## Marmotte

DrTr said:


> you and your gorgeous B look stunning!


Merci!!!


----------



## diane278

My 1st SLG. Barenia faubourg/ bleu de malte Calvi. Long overdue....


----------



## labelo

diane278 said:


> My 1st SLG. Barenia faubourg/ bleu de malte Calvi. Long overdue....
> 
> View attachment 4911268


Oooh, really like this combo. Congrats! I've grown really fond of my barenia calvi, such a useful piece.


----------



## diane278

labelo said:


> Oooh, really like this combo. Congrats! I've grown really fond of my barenia calvi, such a useful piece.


thanks! I still need another one to hold cash but I don’t want them to be the same color I’ll never know which one I’m grabbing.....


----------



## kittynui

WKN said:


> What pink is this? So lovely! And the twilly goes so well with the bag! Congratulations!


Rose confetti!


----------



## kittynui

demicouture said:


> I have to confess that Rose Confetti was my first choice (with gold hardware). Yours is so beautiful too!


I also love rose extrême ! I had to choose between my K28 and a rose extreme B35 with GHW.


----------



## Newbie2016

A little silk...came with the cute surprise decoration


----------



## Ania

labelo said:


> The stained Mountain Zebra scarf I recently shared ended up going back to the seller. It's still one I hope to pick up at some point down the road, but in the meantime, two very exciting preloved purchases for me!
> 
> The first is Rêve d'Australie. I unexpectedly saw it in a local consignment store and immediately fell in love. I was madly googling on my phone trying to learn more about this design, which I wasn't familiar with--turns out there was a good reason why, it's from 1999! It's in absolutely fantastic shape, the silk feels unworn and even more substantial than my 2020 scarves. I don't usually love vintage scarves because they often have wide, plain borders. This particular design adds some interest to the border that really shows up well in this cw; it has a very fresh and modern vibe. I can't believe my luck in stumbling across it--had I been collecting scarves in 1999 and had full choice on colors, this would have been the cw I chose! It was the only H scarf in the consignment store; I can't help but wonder at its history. I wish there were a good way to capture how the yellow/gold shines; it's brilliant designed with a subtle gradient so that it appears that the silk is almost metallic! The tiny dot-brush art recalls Aboriginal art.
> 
> View attachment 4906961
> View attachment 4906962
> View attachment 4906963
> View attachment 4906969
> 
> 
> Do any more knowledgeable scarfies happen to know item code or color code or what this cw was called? I keep sort of obsessive notes about my scarves in an excel file, but I'm having a hard time tracking down info on this one since it's older.
> 
> View attachment 4906965
> View attachment 4906966
> 
> 
> And then, my first CSGM! Some might remember that I went to the H boutique in search of a neutral option with some pops of color for my Christmas list. I'd initially settled on Cosmographia Universalis in 06, the yellow cw. It's an absolutely gorgeous scarf, but I started to worry that it was a bit too cool-toned for my overwhelmingly warm autumn/winter wardrobe. Add to that fears about the delicate nature of CSGMs and their tendency to snag and pull and I thought perhaps I should hold off on what is, for me, a large investment in a piece I wasn't sure about.
> 
> Then, a shawl I had seen previously on ebay came back up--a preloved Carre Kantha. It has some damage--a long pull and  a couple smaller snags--but with that damage came a considerably reduced price point. Since it's a symmetrical scarf, that corner is easily hidden without sacrificing the design. I feel like it's a good "test run" shawl to see if CSGMs are something that are practical for me to invest in or if they're just too delicate or warm for me to enjoy. I don't feel like I have to baby it since it already has those first snags, you know?
> The colors jive perfectly with my wardrobe; I really could throw it on with 80% of what I wear this time of year. And I love the detail that went into making a printed silk look like real embroidery. The attention to detail and subtle changes in color tone to mimic a 3D stitch are truly incredible.
> 
> View attachment 4906967
> View attachment 4906968
> 
> 
> This one is from 2008, I think? Again, if anyone has info on  item code or color code or what this cw was called, I'd be very grateful.
> I think I've convinced my husband to let me wear it now even thought it's *supposed* to be a Christmas present. I'll probably wrap it up Christmas Eve and open it up for effect.


Your Reve d’Australie is beautiful and the colours suit you so well! I think you may still be able to source the CW of Mountain Zebra directly from H - I have seen it in the Selfridges boutique back in October so it may be worth checking if it’s still available. We are in Lockdown at the moment but my SA told me you can still shop via the Selfridges Concierge service


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4902730
> 
> b25 sellier was never on my list but she had me at etoupe with ghw


Congratulations on your beautiful bag! Please post the price in the price thread if you don’t mind.


----------



## asatoasz

Well, this was a surprise!  I wasn’t looking for a Picotin, but when it showed up in Faubourg Barenia, I jumped on it!!  My new to me 2019 Picotin 22 (plastic is still on the lock and feet)!


----------



## labelo

Ania said:


> Your Reve d’Australie is beautiful and the colours suit you so well! I think you may still be able to source the CW of Mountain Zebra directly from H - I have seen it in the Selfridges boutique back in October so it may be worth checking if it’s still available. We are in Lockdown at the moment but my SA told me you can still shop via the Selfridges Concierge service


Thank you for the heads up! I’d asked an SA about the possibility of having one brought in, even internationally, but didn’t follow up—this is a good reminder to do so!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Kelly Pocket Compact Wallet in Rose Confetti! I did a video on my channel. I'm in love!


----------



## frodobaggins

newbie on this website.  Since travel to europe has been nixed, I'm now going to my local US store for offers and developing new relationship.
Was offered lots of colors of halzan 31 and trim duo 24. 

I have been on a hunt for a smaller bag for years and thought I would be leaving with a smaller bag, the trim 24.  However, I now have to carry more (hand sanitizer, wipes, face mask) that I wouldn't normally carry pre-covid. Can't imagine using such a small bag now for daily use.

Thus, I purchased the halzan 31 nero.  No picture yet because I'm having it shipped.  Hoping this new relationship will get me my first birkin!


----------



## fishnumber2

After reading some promising reviews in the Avalon blanket thread, I ran to H to pick one up. So soft and warm!


----------



## DrTr

fishnumber2 said:


> After reading some promising reviews in the Avalon blanket thread, I ran to H to pick one up. So soft and warm!
> View attachment 4912054


They truly are fabulous! Along with the pillows. Enjoy - it’s that cozy time of year!


----------



## fishnumber2

DrTr said:


> They truly are fabulous! Along with the pillows. Enjoy - it’s that cozy time of year!


Indeed and thank you! The store is someone low on stock on these (I’m guessing they’re popular during the holidays), so I’m glad I got my hands on one


----------



## Prinipessa

Newbie2016 said:


> A little silk...came with the cute surprise decoration
> 
> View attachment 4911504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911507


Love it, and love the little ornament. What store was the purchase from?


----------



## krawford

asatoasz said:


> Well, this was a surprise!  I wasn’t looking for a Picotin, but when it showed up in Faubourg Barenia, I jumped on it!!  My new to me 2019 Picotin 22 (plastic is still on the lock and feet)!
> View attachment 4911618


I would have jumped as well!


----------



## lindseyhutter

Picked up this 24/24 29 in rouge tomate yesterday.


----------



## Newbie2016

Prinipessa said:


> Love it, and love the little ornament. What store was the purchase from?



Thanks! This was purchased through the H website.  
The ornament was part of a special promotion the website ran for 24 hours last week for fashion jewelry and women’s silk.


----------



## Hermes Zen

It's quarantine unpacking day! I was able to receive the last two Rallye plates in the US (in this color/size) with the help of my lovely sa.  I'm very happy that I added this!! We'll be using with our Thanksgiving dinner. Happy Thanksgiving week everyone!!


----------



## msPing

Always loved the look of this bag, and finally took it home!
Roulis mini in Bleu nuite verso with terre battue! Had choices of black or classic colors... but couldn’t resist a verso for a pop of color!

Roulis is in evercolor which I love, def a strong durable leather!


----------



## Livia1

msPing said:


> Always loved the look of this bag, and finally took it home!
> Roulis mini in Bleu nuite verso with terre battue! Had choices of black or classic colors... but couldn’t resist a verso for a pop of color!
> 
> Roulis is in evercolor which I love, def a strong durable leather!
> 
> View attachment 4912705
> View attachment 4912706



This is gorgeous! Many congrats.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Zen said:


> It's quarantine unpacking day! I was able to receive the last two Rallye plates in the US (in this color/size) with the help of my lovely sa.  I'm very happy that I added this!! We'll be using with our Thanksgiving dinner. Happy Thanksgiving week everyone!!


Awwwww, can I borrow yours while waiting for my to come    
I hope I  can have at least one soon.
You give me hope.


----------



## SallyGeeWannabe

I purchased my first Calvi this week, bleu zanzibar and it's gorgeous.

Also was curious about the petit h coin purse and pouch. The coin purse is red and black & I already know I'm returning it so it's back in the box. It just felt a bit small. I thought it would feel like the calvi size but it feels much smaller for some reason.

The pouch I love. Red on one side and the other side is grey (gris mouette?) And I love grey. It even came with a dust bag, which I wasn't expecting but is lovely.


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> Awwwww, can I borrow yours while waiting for my to come
> I hope I  can have at least one soon.
> You give me hope.


I hope you get yours soon so you can use for Thanksgiving! I would think you would get them by December holidays!! My sa had to get each from different h stores. You will love these! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Zen said:


> I hope you get yours soon so you can use for Thanksgiving! I would think you would get them by December holidays!! My sa had to get each from different h stores. You will love these! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## katie's mum

Recent purchase from Harrods (remote shopping), Bolide 31 in Blue Encre. Love the colour and size is perfect for me. I've attached a twilly I already own but I think when shops open again I will try to find one that matches better.


----------



## DrTr

katie's mum said:


> Recent purchase from Harrods (remote shopping), Bolide 31 in Blue Encre. Love the colour and size is perfect for me. I've attached a twilly I already own but I think when shops open again I will try to find one that matches better.


That will give you a reason to shop more!  Love your bolide. How do you find the 31? H.com in the US has many colors online right now.


----------



## katie's mum

DrTr said:


> That will give you a reason to shop more!  Love your bolide. How do you find the 31? H.com in the US has many colors online right now.


Thank you!
The size is similar to other bags I own, not too big and not too small, good for everyday.


----------



## hers4eva

*Stunning — excellent choice! Congratulations!*



katie's mum said:


> Recent purchase from Harrods (remote shopping), Bolide 31 in Blue Encre. Love the colour and size is perfect for me. I've attached a twilly I already own but I think when shops open again I will try to find one that matches better.


----------



## katie's mum

hers4eva said:


> *Stunning — excellent choice! Congratulations!*


Thank you!


----------



## Mila.K

DrTr said:


> That will give you a reason to shop more!  Love your bolide. How do you find the 31? H.com in the US has many colors online right now.





katie's mum said:


> Recent purchase from Harrods (remote shopping), Bolide 31 in Blue Encre. Love the colour and size is perfect for me. I've attached a twilly I already own but I think when shops open again I will try to find one that matches better.



This is soooo beautyful. I tried a bolide 31 last week in the store and I really loved the size. It is not too big and not too small. I think it is an absolutely underrated bag and will surely add one to my collection one day. But on ban island right now .


----------



## boo1689

Pepto with the new love of his life ~ kelly twilly in rouge vif ❤
Special thanks to @JadeFor3st ’s magical H fairy dust


----------



## JadeFor3st

Absolutely adorable!  
Mr. Pepto is well loved. Who wouldn’t want to help him find the love of his life.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My two small H.com purchases with little surprise charms finally arrived, after FedEx mix-routed the packages to the wrong state (not the first time they did this to my H packages ...)


----------



## showgratitude

Calvi Card holder in Barenia Faubourg calfskin (Fauve/Abricot)& Calvi Card holder in Mysore goatskin (Bleu Frida/Cuivre)


----------



## crisbac

Newbie2016 said:


> A little silk...came with the cute surprise decoration
> 
> View attachment 4911504
> View attachment 4911507


I love this scarf!  Huge congrats, dear @Newbie2016!  Do you think ébène could pass as black?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Silk n compact in blume!


----------



## auntynat

I never really understood the love of Hermes gold, I was always an etain/greys girl. But lately...I get it! My second gold bag, evelyne tpm gold phw. Loving it!


----------



## Kathy28

Made a little purchase yesterday and got all of these in the new shorthills boutique. My SA and s super nice with his giveaway.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

showgratitude said:


> Calvi Card holder in Barenia Faubourg calfskin (Fauve/Abricot)& Calvi Card holder in Mysore goatskin (Bleu Frida/Cuivre)


beautiful!


----------



## jayjay77

Picked up Equateur in rose pale from 2019 when it briefly showed up on the US website. I regretted passing on it, so happy it’s now mine!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jayjay77 said:


> Picked up Equateur in rose pale from 2019 when it briefly showed up on the US website. I regretted passing on it, so happy it’s now mine!



One of my favorite designs in a beautiful color.  Congratulations!


----------



## aprilbreeze123

My latest Hermès purchase in November 2020!!


----------



## mcpro

Marmotte said:


> It’s the Pink season!
> I’ll continue the serie with my Birkin 30 Taurillon Clémence Rose Extrême PHW
> 
> This color can change under cold or warm lighting - from hot pink to bright pink with coral undertones
> 
> Natural outside light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910526
> 
> 
> Warm inside
> View attachment 4910527
> 
> 
> Under white lighting
> View attachment 4910528


beautiful !! im your kelly sister!! congratulations!


----------



## Leo the Lion

My son picked out these three and I am in love with Bleu Brume so much!!! Got the 2020 Ribbon too. I just unboxed them on my YouTube Channel. Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I decided to go with the reseller route and got myself a B25 Rouge Grenat GHW and K25 Bleu Saphir GHW, so that I could stop obsessing over size 25 and wondering it is a size that would work for me. Both colors are my wishlist colors and 25 is an absolutely adorable size but probably not a size that I’d reach out for a lot. I felt guilty for paying a huge premium for these 2 tiny bags so I was thinking maybe I should return one. To my surprise my DD fell in love with these 2 bags, both size and color, and begged me to keep them so she could have them in a few years... I have to admit 25 looks perfect on her


----------



## ctimec

Over the moon with my new and first bolide!  She's such an understated beauty. 31 gold with ghw.


----------



## krawford

ctimec said:


> Over the moon with my new and first bolide!  She's such an understated beauty. 31 gold with ghw.
> View attachment 4914880


Love a gold Bolide, especially with gold hardware


----------



## iamyumi

This came in the post today. Something a bit more unique and it was love at first sight!


----------



## christine728

I love this , may I know the name ? What country is this from 
Congrats  



iamyumi said:


> This came in the post today. Something a bit more unique and it was love at first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914929


----------



## Tonimichelle

ctimec said:


> Over the moon with my new and first bolide!  She's such an understated beauty. 31 gold with ghw.
> View attachment 4914880


Gorgeous


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

iamyumi said:


> This came in the post today. Something a bit more unique and it was love at first sight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914929


I'm in LOVE


----------



## iamyumi

christine728 said:


> I love this , may I know the name ? What country is this from
> Congrats


Here you go. It was on the UK H website but looks like it’s out of stock atm.


----------



## Jbrock981

I was able to make it to the store on Wednesday. Picked up two 140cm scarves, two twillies for my Birkin, and a Vertige Coeur Double Ring.


----------



## DoggieBags

Finally decided to get the Wild Singapore scarf from h.com. Love the colors!


----------



## thatsportsgirl

Noir Evelyne 29 with GHW. Their gold against a darker leather is simply stunning. I saw this bag at the Hermes boutique at Charles de Gaulle on 1/1/20. Should have picked it up then and there! 

Instead, I picked it up at H.com and ❤️it. The Twilly was a summer purchase that I finally decided to wear.


----------



## Aribb

Got these boots last weekend


----------



## madamelizaking

My husband initially bought the twilly for my birthday. We picked up my second gift today . I love these earrings so much! They’re so cute!!


----------



## Majotel

krawford said:


> Constance Wallet. Gold with gold hardware. Epsom leather.   I bought this wallet a few years ago but ended up returning it and immediately regretted doing so.  Right before  bed a few days ago I just happened to go on the Hermès website and there it was. I jumped at it because I knew it would not be there in the morning. I can fit my iPhone 12, keyfob, bills and credit cards. I really plan on using this as a clutch and not as a daily wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902414


Congratulations ! So elegant. Would you mind sharing pictures of the inside ?


----------



## Elm1979

Had a fabulous Friday at Hermès! My first Kelly! Noir 25 PHW  I completed the look with the new mules and bracelet


----------



## DrTr

Elm1979 said:


> Had a fabulous Friday at Hermès! My first Kelly! Noir 25 PHW  I completed the look with the new mules and bracelet


Just gorgeous! Congrats on your first Kelly


----------



## jh88

My two latest purchases
Mini Constance in deep bleu
And a halzan 25 in etoupe


----------



## mauihappyplace

Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Speechless! She is


mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160


Speechless. She is quite exquisite! Congrats!


----------



## olibelli

Went to pick up a hat and strap I ordered and was surprised with this beauty of a bag! Completely unexpected but perfect holiday surprise  got lucky with the rodeos too!


----------



## thatsportsgirl

mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160


Gorgeous! Most importantly - how was the cookie?


----------



## kittynui

OMG!  congratulations!!!


mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160


----------



## Lindsaybydesign

Got my first hermes bag and twilly this past Friday!
Etain Picotin 18 with gold hardware. Going down the slippery slope now haha.


----------



## mauihappyplace

thatsportsgirl said:


> Gorgeous! Most importantly - how was the cookie?





thatsportsgirl said:


> Gorgeous! Most importantly - how was the cookie?


Funny you said that because I assumed it would be flavorless but it was actually quite tasty!
I don't drink so the champagne is stage against my Orange boxes


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

mauihappyplace said:


> Funny you said that because I assumed it would be flavorless but it was actually quite tasty!
> I don't drink so the champagne is stage against my Orange boxes


I think I'd need smelling salts not champagne and a cookie if they offered that rare beauty!
I'd pass straight out on the floor  
Enjoy wearing her!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Some very exceptional purchases - congrats congrats to everyone! Himalaya, ostrich, Sellier B, Pico...my heart is beating so fast with excitement! Congrats again. Simply beautiful to look at and fun to pinch and zoom the images for the finer details.


----------



## papertiger

aprilbreeze123 said:


> My latest Hermès purchase in November 2020!!
> View attachment 4914610
> 
> View attachment 4914611


Lovely colour!


----------



## papertiger

thatsportsgirl said:


> Noir Evelyne 29 with GHW. Their gold against a darker leather is simply stunning. I saw this bag at the Hermes boutique at Charles de Gaulle on 1/1/20. Should have picked it up then and there!
> 
> Instead, I picked it up at H.com and ❤it. The Twilly was a summer purchase that I finally decided to wear.



Congratulations, happy to be your twins, my most worn bags ever


----------



## rk4265

mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160


Omg wow! Enjoy this amazing beauty


----------



## Lejic

Early Xmas gift for mom. She got the Tanzanie. She was originally going in for a leather one, but couldn’t get the color she wanted, so... clic clac it was!


----------



## corgimom11

B25 etain togo with PHW and handpainted change tray. Picked up a few other goodies but too tired to photo tonight.


----------



## pillsandpurses

mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160



Wowwweee congratulations!! Enjoy and wear it in good health!


----------



## Chl2015

mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160


Congrats on finding your unicorn!


----------



## oranGetRee

My new addition! Dogon duo in etoupe Togo leather. Super love the soft leather and smell!

With a pic comparing the size between the  wallet and my long chanel wallet.


----------



## DR2014

mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160


OMG!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! It's spectacular!


----------



## hopiko

mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160


Simply gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## cravin

Noir Togo B30 with Gold HW. It’s staying in the box until Christmas but I’ll be sure to post a reveal thread that pits my Moncler against the Birkin, on Christmas Day.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160


oh. my. goodness.


----------



## Nerja

mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160


 This is an AMAZING Birkin! It’s the perfect Himalayan! Congratulations and enjoy this beauty!


----------



## H Ever After

mauihappyplace said:


> Definitely was not on my radar...but WOW. It feels a little over the top...Not ready to unbox it at home...It was a lovely experience!
> View attachment 4917158
> View attachment 4917159
> View attachment 4917160



Wow, absolutely stunning!! Huge congratulations to you!!!


----------



## littleclouds

aprilbreeze123 said:


> My latest Hermès purchase in November 2020!!
> View attachment 4914610
> 
> View attachment 4914611


What a beauty! I’ve always wanted this color combo


----------



## littleclouds

Brought this baby home the other day! My first B25 sellier


----------



## Mariambagaholic

I received my special order Calvi & Bastia  (sorry for the crappy pics)


----------



## Perja

thatsportsgirl said:


> Gorgeous! Most importantly - how was the cookie?



that was my first thought too

And the second was “when does this arrive?”

(Edited to remove image)
I couldn’t resist this all black Cape Cod.


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought this beauty secondhand in pristine condition. Feels like spring/ summer has already come... l think the colours will pop really good in sunshine. Grands Fonds, Annie Faivre, 1992.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> that was my first thought too
> 
> And the second was “when does this arrive?”
> 
> View attachment 4918574
> 
> I couldn’t resist this all black Cape Cod.


I love this watch..I have it on my radar for when I get bored with the ones I own already.
Its fabulous and you dont see them often


----------



## pearlgrass

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I decided to go with the reseller route and got myself a B25 Rouge Grenat GHW and K25 Bleu Saphir GHW, so that I could stop obsessing over size 25 and wondering it is a size that would work for me. Both colors are my wishlist colors and 25 is an absolutely adorable size but probably not a size that I’d reach out for a lot. I felt guilty for paying a huge premium for these 2 tiny bags so I was thinking maybe I should return one. To my surprise my DD fell in love with these 2 bags, both size and color, and begged me to keep them so she could have them in a few years... I have to admit 25 looks perfect on her
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914651
> View attachment 4914653
> View attachment 4915091



Congrats on your BEAUTIFUL Birkin and Kelly!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I’m so addicted to this cute little guy that I got a 3rd one! This time it’s a lizard! My first lizard piece from H and hoping to add a real usable lizard bag next year.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought this beauty secondhand in pristine condition. Feels like spring/ summer has already come... l think the colours will pop really good in sunshine. Grands Fonds, Annie Faivre, 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918829



I’ve been told Annie Faivre always have a hidden monkey on her scarf. Can you find it?  
I think I see it, but not 100% certain since the picture is not as clear on my screen.


----------



## Perja

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love this watch..I have it on my radar for when I get bored with the ones I own already.
> Its fabulous and you dont see them often



I believe this black one is no longer in collection. My SA had to get mine to transferred back from another country. 

Not sure what region you’re in but if you might like it, I’d recommend getting your SA to look for it now!


----------



## FashionHuntress

Was offered this baby today.  Rose Confetti 30 Birkin PHW.  I’m very happy but I would’ve loved GHW a more. That said I can live with the PHW


----------



## Holsby

JadeFor3st said:


> I’ve been told Annie Faivre always have a hidden monkey on her scarf. Can you find it?
> I think I see it, but not 100% certain since the picture is not as clear on my screen.


Grands Fonds is one of a few that has no monkey.


----------



## DR2014

FashionHuntress said:


> Was offered this baby today.  Rose Confetti 30 Birkin PHW.  I’m very happy but I would’ve loved GHW a more. That said I can live with the PHW


I love it with the PHW - congratulations!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> Grands Fonds is one of a few that has no monkey.


Haha I have searched and searched! Thanks for the rescue, Holsby. Allways a reliable source!


----------



## Pampelmuse

JadeFor3st said:


> I’ve been told Annie Faivre always have a hidden monkey on her scarf. Can you find it?
> I think I see it, but not 100% certain since the picture is not as clear on my screen.


Thanks for keeping me busy.... Dear Holsby just told uss that this is one of her rare scarfs without a monkey....


----------



## JadeFor3st

Holsby said:


> Grands Fonds is one of a few that has no monkey.



Thank you for that information @Hoslby. I have a habit of looking for a monkey every time I see a scarf from Annie Faivre.


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> Haha I have searched and searched! Thanks for the rescue, Holsby. Allways a reliable source!





JadeFor3st said:


> Thank you for that information @Hoslby. I have a habit of looking for a monkey every time I see a scarf from Annie Faivre.


I am glad I could contribute! Chasing a monkey can drive you crazy!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> I believe this black one is no longer in collection. My SA had to get mine to transferred back from another country.
> 
> Not sure what region you’re in but if you might like it, I’d recommend getting your SA to look for it now!


Oh NOOOOOO! seriously?
They only came out a couple of years ago.
I live in the UK and I'm almost certain I saw one in my rehear H store in the fall.
Thank you for the tip-I'll make enquiries.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought this beauty secondhand in pristine condition. Feels like spring/ summer has already come... l think the colours will pop really good in sunshine. Grands Fonds, Annie Faivre, 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918829


Love this!


----------



## chanelloverz

I think they are cute together ❤ catchin' up on this Hermès game


----------



## keirii

Recently got these Oran Sandals . Love the color so much!!! and belt 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## pixiestyx00

I’d seen this in my local boutique over several visits but I don’t often buy home pieces as I just display things generally but I just couldn’t pass this up.


----------



## starlitgrove

A Bastia in toffee Evercolor and Exposition Universelle rouge/bleu electric/gold


----------



## Lilikay

mauihappyplace said:


> Funny you said that because I assumed it would be flavorless but it was actually quite tasty!
> I don't drink so the champagne is stage against my Orange boxes


Oh my gosh!!! 
That is a fabulously fantastic bag! Congrats!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

pixiestyx00 said:


> I’d seen this in my local boutique over several visits but I don’t often buy home pieces as I just display things generally but I just couldn’t pass this up.
> 
> View attachment 4921163



Twins! I was just like you before I finally decided to get this tray.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Lipstick piano and Scene III Act I tray.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

The Kelly to go in gold. So cute for everyday use


----------



## JadeFor3st

Pampelmuse said:


> Thanks for keeping me busy.... Dear Holsby just told uss that this is one of her rare scarfs without a monkey....



Sorry for the error. I’m glad we have so many knowledgeable and kind members on the forum to learn from.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Box Kelly 25.
Happy that my little gal now has a big sister to lean on.


----------



## starlitgrove

Also got this to cheer up my Evie a bit


----------



## pixiestyx00

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Twins! I was just like you before I finally decided to get this tray.


Haha, I told myself “you’ve looked at this longingly 3x now, you obviously need it!”


----------



## Pampelmuse

I went to the store in order to buy a lippstick, the shade was not in, and instead I was offered this beauty. Of course I accepted gladly! I am so thrilled! Still sitting in my chair and starring at her...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Kelly 32, Phw, Epsom, Craie


----------



## DrTr

Pampelmuse said:


> I went to the store in order to buy a lippstick, the shade was not in, and instead I was offered this beauty. Of course I accepted gladly! I am so thrilled! Still sitting in my chair and starring at her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921942
> 
> Kelly 32, Phw, Epsom, Craie


Wowza!  Go for a lipstick leave with a Kelly!!!  That’s my kind of substitution    Congrats, she’s beautiful.


----------



## fluffyhamster12

I’ve been hunting for a pre-loved Dogon Duo for a few months now, and couldn’t resist this excellent condition bubblegum pink (5P) version in Togo. Just received this in the mail! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## diane278

Rouge H Calvi


----------



## Perja

Pampelmuse said:


> I went to the store in order to buy a lippstick, the shade was not in, and instead I was offered this beauty. Of course I accepted gladly! I am so thrilled! Still sitting in my chair and starring at her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921942
> 
> Kelly 32, Phw, Epsom, Craie


And I am sure that with the huge smile and new bag glow you are no doubt now sporting, you don’t even need a lipstick! 
Congratulations, that is one gorgeous K. Wear it in good health.


----------



## DrTr

diane278 said:


> Rouge H Calvi
> 
> View attachment 4922176


What a photo! Love all the silver.  Also reminds me of the meme “you’ve got a fly on your head”   
Great calvi!  Aren’t they useful little pieces of joy? Can carry cards and cash when a tiny wallet is needed. Your photos are always fun


----------



## Elm1979

A small purchase, to commemorate  my three year anniversary of my (first &, *so far* only) Birkin. A new twilly and bag charm!

I think the orange really pops with the Bleu Saphir. I’ve never dressed her up before, but since getting my Kelly two weeks ago, I’ve been extra Hermès obsessed.

I think with my first H bag, I was still having sticker shock over the price. And stayed away for a bit.  Now three years later, and after many other bags have come, and gone, in my collection, I know exactly what I want to get going forward. And... it’s pretty much only Hermès. Getting these little treats in the mail today brought me a lot of joy. They were supposed to be for my Christmas stocking but I could wait!


----------



## diane278

DrTr said:


> What a photo! Love all the silver.  Also reminds me of the meme “you’ve got a fly on your head”
> Great calvi!  Aren’t they useful little pieces of joy? Can carry cards and cash when a tiny wallet is needed. Your photos are always fun


Thanks! I got one and then realized I needed two...one for cards and one for cash. Now I’m set. And I like that my bag innards are blood relatives of my bags.


----------



## asatoasz

Elm1979 said:


> A small purchase, to commemorate  my three year anniversary of my (first &, *so far* only) Birkin. A new twilly and bag charm!
> 
> I think the orange really pops with the Bleu Saphir. I’ve never dressed her up before, but since getting my Kelly two weeks ago, I’ve been extra Hermès obsessed.
> 
> I think with my first H bag, I was still having sticker shock over the price. And stayed away for a bit.  Now three years later, and after many other bags have come, and gone, in my collection, I know exactly what I want to get going forward. And... it’s pretty much only Hermès. Getting these little treats in the mail today brought me a lot of joy. They were supposed to be for my Christmas stocking but I could wait!


I love the orange against the blue!  Beautiful!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## 880

Blue marine H bomber jacket with soft leather sleeves, worn out of the store and out tonight to momofuku noodle bar uptown. It was too tired to take a pic with the rice cake brisket; the sauteed rapini and taro, the shrimp cakes, the roasted pork and spicy eggplant bings,  so it’s back here at home lean8ng against JPG Kelly fringe and CSGM Covertures de tenue.


----------



## nashpoo

880 said:


> Blue marine H bomber jacket with soft leather sleeves, worn out of the store and out tonight to momofuku noodle bar uptown. It was too tired to take a pic with the rice cake brisket; the sauteed rapini and taro, the shrimp cakes, the roasted pork and spicy eggplant bings,  so it’s back here at home lean8ng against JPG Kelly fringe and CSGM Covertures de tenue.
> View attachment 4922477


Ugh I love this bomber!! Deff on my wishlist. Congrats


----------



## Pampelmuse

Perja said:


> And I am sure that with the huge smile and new bag glow you are no doubt now sporting, you don’t even need a lipstick!
> Congratulations, that is one gorgeous K. Wear it in good health.


Thanks, Perja! Yes, I cannot stop smiling, you are right.


----------



## asatoasz

880 said:


> Blue marine H bomber jacket with soft leather sleeves, worn out of the store and out tonight to momofuku noodle bar uptown. It was too tired to take a pic with the rice cake brisket; the sauteed rapini and taro, the shrimp cakes, the roasted pork and spicy eggplant bings,  so it’s back here at home lean8ng against JPG Kelly fringe and CSGM Covertures de tenue.
> View attachment 4922477


Love this and your style!  I greatly appreciate how you blend vintage with new!  This blue marine reads noir against your JPG...wear your new item in good health. Happy Holidays!
ETA: I feel like I could learn a thing or two from you!


----------



## Faerieh

So finally after a year of waiting and with a little luck, my fairy gave me a yellow (or at least in its family) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
birkin.

here she is! B25 curry


----------



## DR2014

Faerieh said:


> So finally after a year of waiting and with a little luck, my fairy gave me a yellow (or at least in its family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birkin.
> 
> here she is! B25 curry


Wow, fabulous color!!!


----------



## loh

880 said:


> Blue marine H bomber jacket with soft leather sleeves, worn out of the store and out tonight to momofuku noodle bar uptown. It was too tired to take a pic with the rice cake brisket; the sauteed rapini and taro, the shrimp cakes, the roasted pork and spicy eggplant bings,  so it’s back here at home lean8ng against JPG Kelly fringe and CSGM Covertures de tenue.
> View attachment 4922477



Love the jacket and the whole ensemble.  And the dinner menu sounds delish!


----------



## loh

Faerieh said:


> So finally after a year of waiting and with a little luck, my fairy gave me a yellow (or at least in its family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birkin.
> 
> here she is! B25 curry



Love the color!  Such a nice warm yellow.  Enjoy!


----------



## DrTr

Elm1979 said:


> A small purchase, to commemorate  my three year anniversary of my (first &, *so far* only) Birkin. A new twilly and bag charm!
> 
> I think the orange really pops with the Bleu Saphir. I’ve never dressed her up before, but since getting my Kelly two weeks ago, I’ve been extra Hermès obsessed.
> 
> I think with my first H bag, I was still having sticker shock over the price. And stayed away for a bit.  Now three years later, and after many other bags have come, and gone, in my collection, I know exactly what I want to get going forward. And... it’s pretty much only Hermès. Getting these little treats in the mail today brought me a lot of joy. They were supposed to be for my Christmas stocking but I could wait!


Love your twilly and charm! You mentioned sticker shock, a common phenomenon, soon followed by “the H economy”. It’s goes something like this: if I buy the bag from LV, I COULD instead buy 2 twillys and a bracelet. And if I don’t buy new dishes, soon another Birkin. This item is = to a twilly. And so on. You get the idea.   Enjoy your only a LITTLE early stocking stuffers!


----------



## DrTr

Faerieh said:


> So finally after a year of waiting and with a little luck, my fairy gave me a yellow (or at least in its family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birkin.
> 
> here she is! B25 curry


Beautiful! Good things truly do come to those who wait. Enjoy!!


----------



## 880

asatoasz said:


> Love this and your style!  I greatly appreciate how you blend vintage with new!  This blue marine reads noir against your JPG...wear your new item in good health. Happy Holidays!
> ETA: I feel like I could learn a thing or two from you!


Thank you so much for your kind words, @asatoasz, @nashpoo ! ive learned a lot from many members here too! Thanks @loh, all for the kind likes!  Hugs


----------



## DoggieBags

The clogs felt very comfortable when I tried them on so this pair came home with me


----------



## loh

DoggieBags said:


> The clogs felt very comfortable when I tried them on so this pair came home with me
> View attachment 4922890



Interesting.  I've never been a clog girl but for some reason these intrigue me.  I'll have to take a look the next time I'm in the boutique. And I like the fact that they give me some added height.


----------



## HKsai

It finally came! Welcome baby SO k25 to the family!!


----------



## tlamdang08

HKsai said:


> It finally came! Welcome baby SO k25 to the family!!


So beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## catin

HKsai said:


> It finally came! Welcome baby SO k25 to the family!!


Congratulations on the k25 it's super cute!! - Also, just curious but what color is the B in the middle; ebene? (love whatever it is too!)


----------



## HKsai

catin said:


> Congratulations on the k25 it's super cute!! - Also, just curious but what color is the B in the middle; ebene? (love whatever it is too!)


Great eye! It is ebene.


----------



## corgimom11

DoggieBags said:


> The clogs felt very comfortable when I tried them on so this pair came home with me
> View attachment 4922890



just curious, are you in US? I have these on my wishlist is the only reason I ask  I put them on my wishlist the minute I saw them on the SS21 runway. feel free to PM me.


----------



## Chrismin

Stunning !  What is the color ?





HKsai said:


> It finally came! Welcome baby SO k25 to the family!!


----------



## HKsai

Chrismin said:


> Stunning !  What is the color ?


Bleu electrique and bleu zellige in Clemence with bleu du Nord stitching


----------



## Hermes Zen

My sa suggested this box for me. I LOVE it! I have another box with color enamel pattern but not with a leather lid. She suggested I use it to hold some of my growing scarf ring collection. I think it's a great idea especially during scarf season.  If anyone is interested, the box is Theoreme Mosaique Or Box in solid natural mahogany with lid in bridle leather sheets stamped with golden mosaique motif.

The scarf is 70cm Vintage Promenades de Paris. I now have it in three colorways. Love this pattern. Scarf ring in black leather with palladium buckle and Exposition Universelle Plumetis and Collier de Chien Plumetis twillies. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Hermes Zen

HKsai said:


> It finally came! Welcome baby SO k25 to the family!!


So happy to see your SO came in!! BEAUTIFUL HKsai!! Congratulations!


----------



## pearlgrass

Faerieh said:


> So finally after a year of waiting and with a little luck, my fairy gave me a yellow (or at least in its family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birkin.
> 
> here she is! B25 curry



Congrats! I love this warm yellow with GHW   She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## pearlgrass

Elm1979 said:


> A small purchase, to commemorate  my three year anniversary of my (first &, *so far* only) Birkin. A new twilly and bag charm!
> 
> I think the orange really pops with the Bleu Saphir. I’ve never dressed her up before, but since getting my Kelly two weeks ago, I’ve been extra Hermès obsessed.
> 
> I think with my first H bag, I was still having sticker shock over the price. And stayed away for a bit.  Now three years later, and after many other bags have come, and gone, in my collection, I know exactly what I want to get going forward. And... it’s pretty much only Hermès. Getting these little treats in the mail today brought me a lot of joy. They were supposed to be for my Christmas stocking but I could wait!



Love that cute little orange bag charm on your Birkin


----------



## litostar

HKsai said:


> It finally came! Welcome baby SO k25 to the family!!


Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## fatcat2523

Haven’t been to the store or on this forum since Feb (try to be good and away from all the temptations). I missed everyone and your amazing posting/reveals. Long story short, recently I have texted my SA just to say hi and nothing else. On Thursday I got a call from her and asking if my sis in law will be interested in Kelly to go wallet in Rose Confetti. I told her yes and went to the store to see. To my surprise she also have a black one in Mysore for me to try on. As a guy, I was a bit hesitant and felt too feminine. However when I try it on, I love it. I am so happy and blessed.


----------



## momoc

HKsai said:


> It finally came! Welcome baby SO k25 to the family!!



congrats! I see you have a color theme...


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

chanelloverz said:


> I think they are cute together ❤ catchin' up on this Hermès game


How beautiful  Could you tell me the name of the color combination of the Clic H please?


----------



## catin

fatcat2523 said:


> Haven’t been to the store or on this forum since Feb (try to be good and away from all the temptations). I missed everyone and your amazing posting/reveals. Long story short, recently I have texted my SA just to say hi and nothing else. On Thursday I got a call from her and asking if my sis in law will be interested in Kelly to go wallet in Rose Confetti. I told her yes and went to the store to see. To my surprise she also have a black one in Mysore for me to try on. As a guy, I was a bit hesitant and felt too feminine. However when I try it on, I love it. I am so happy and blessed.


You do you! It looks great on you. The way you are rocking it in the photos is very man-stylish and the black mysore looks very lux.


----------



## LuckyBitch

fatcat2523 said:


> Haven’t been to the store or on this forum since Feb (try to be good and away from all the temptations). I missed everyone and your amazing posting/reveals. Long story short, recently I have texted my SA just to say hi and nothing else. On Thursday I got a call from her and asking if my sis in law will be interested in Kelly to go wallet in Rose Confetti. I told her yes and went to the store to see. To my surprise she also have a black one in Mysore for me to try on. As a guy, I was a bit hesitant and felt too feminine. However when I try it on, I love it. I am so happy and blessed.


It looks great on you and is the perfect piece when travelling light.


----------



## DrTr

fatcat2523 said:


> Haven’t been to the store or on this forum since Feb (try to be good and away from all the temptations). I missed everyone and your amazing posting/reveals. Long story short, recently I have texted my SA just to say hi and nothing else. On Thursday I got a call from her and asking if my sis in law will be interested in Kelly to go wallet in Rose Confetti. I told her yes and went to the store to see. To my surprise she also have a black one in Mysore for me to try on. As a guy, I was a bit hesitant and felt too feminine. However when I try it on, I love it. I am so happy and blessed.


I think you rock it well!  Both are gorgeous. So many great pochettes and wallets on chains these days. Wear what you love!  If really does look good on you.


----------



## loh

I haven't really posted any updates on my acquisitions at my last few visits to my boutique, but went today to pick up a few items to put under the tree for myself from my family (you know, trying to simply their shopping list ) and one gift from me. I'll send hubby in to fetch the rest.


----------



## odette57

HKsai said:


> It finally came! Welcome baby SO k25 to the family!!


Beautiful!  I love BE! Congrats!


----------



## odette57

fatcat2523 said:


> Haven’t been to the store or on this forum since Feb (try to be good and away from all the temptations). I missed everyone and your amazing posting/reveals. Long story short, recently I have texted my SA just to say hi and nothing else. On Thursday I got a call from her and asking if my sis in law will be interested in Kelly to go wallet in Rose Confetti. I told her yes and went to the store to see. To my surprise she also have a black one in Mysore for me to try on. As a guy, I was a bit hesitant and felt too feminine. However when I try it on, I love it. I am so happy and blessed.


Both are gorgeous!  Congrats! You wear it well.


----------



## surfchick

loh said:


> I haven't really posted any updates on my last few visits to my boutique, but went today to pick up a few items to put under the tree for myself from my family (you know, trying to simply their shopping list ) and one gift from me. I'll send hubby in to fetch the rest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923925


Thats dress!  It's on my to buy list!


----------



## loh

surfchick said:


> Thats dress!  It's on my to buy list!



Oh definitely get it - it is so cute on.   My SA said I could wear it now with boots and a sweater which I may, but it also helps me look forward to when warmer days will return.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

loh said:


> I haven't really posted any updates on my last few visits to my boutique, but went today to pick up a few items to put under the tree for myself from my family (you know, trying to simply their shopping list ) and one gift from me. I'll send hubby in to fetch the rest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923925



Can you please post more detail of the dress including item number? It looks so pretty!


----------



## acrowcounted

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Can you please post more detail of the dress including item number? It looks so pretty!











						"Les Roues de Phaeton" belted tunic
					

Belted tunic in "Les Roues de Phaeton" printed silk twill (100% silk)Made in France




					www.hermes.com


----------



## loh

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Can you please post more detail of the dress including item number? It looks so pretty!



Sure, it's the belted tunic dress on the US site.
It hits above the knee on me and is perfect.   I'm not the model's height.    

Eta - just saw the above post by @acrowcounted .  Yes, that's the one!


----------



## surfchick

loh said:


> Oh definitely get it - it is so cute on.   My SA said I could wear it now with boots and a sweater which I may, but it also helps me look forward to when warmer days will return.


I sent it to my SA last week but we are still on lockdown so fingers crossed I get it next week!


----------



## Hermeaddict

DoggieBags said:


> The clogs felt very comfortable when I tried them on so this pair came home with me
> View attachment 4922890


Yeah! Glad they are coming out! Are you here in the US? Have wanted them ever since I saw them in the runway show!! Congrats!!


----------



## Chrismin

It really is very chic!



loh said:


> Sure, it's the belted tunic dress on the US site.
> It hits above the knee on me and is perfect.   I'm not the model's height.
> 
> Eta - just saw the above post by @acrowcounted .  Yes, that's the one!
> 
> View attachment 4924083


----------



## DoggieBags

Hermeaddict said:


> Yeah! Glad they are coming out! Are you here in the US? Have wanted them ever since I saw them in the runway show!! Congrats!!


Thx! Yes in the US


----------



## fatcat2523

catin said:


> You do you! It looks great on you. The way you are rocking it in the photos is very man-stylish and the black mysore looks very lux.





LuckyBitch said:


> It looks great on you and is the perfect piece when travelling light.





DrTr said:


> I think you rock it well!  Both are gorgeous. So many great pochettes and wallets on chains these days. Wear what you love!  If really does look good on you.





odette57 said:


> Both are gorgeous!  Congrats! You wear it well.



thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Chrismin

Are they true to size ? Super cute !


DoggieBags said:


> The clogs felt very comfortable when I tried them on so this pair came home with me
> View attachment 4922890


----------



## DoggieBags

Chrismin said:


> Are they true to size ? Super cute !


There are no half sizes. My SA said they ran small and suggested I go one size up but when I tried the clogs on I found it true to size for me.


----------



## LVinCali

Bought a Twilly for my B30 last week and was happy with it so bought the 2nd one yesterday.  The SA also gave me a Hermès cookie cutter.


----------



## laurenad

LVinCali said:


> Bought a Twilly for my B30 last week and was happy with it so bought the 2nd one yesterday.  The SA also gave me a Hermès cookie cutter.
> 
> View attachment 4924392


That is a beautiful and rich green!


----------



## mugenprincess

LVinCali said:


> Bought a Twilly for my B30 last week and was happy with it so bought the 2nd one yesterday.  The SA also gave me a Hermès cookie cutter.
> 
> View attachment 4924392


So cute! I also really love the green on your B! May I know what color that is?


----------



## momoc

LVinCali said:


> Bought a Twilly for my B30 last week and was happy with it so bought the 2nd one yesterday.  The SA also gave me a Hermès cookie cutter.
> 
> View attachment 4924392



Love the green + orange color combo! And the cookie cutter is very cute!


----------



## LVinCali

mugenprincess said:


> So cute! I also really love the green on your B! May I know what color that is?



Thx!  The lighting is so misleading....It’s oh-so-very-bright bambou green.


----------



## LVinCali

momoc said:


> Love the green + orange color combo! And the cookie cutter is very cute!



Am hoping it can inspire me to bake cookies someday soon.    I can’t eat flour, but my kids can.

Have an orange H fabric bolide and orange H key holder inside too.


----------



## Nycgirl813

Decked her out for the pic lol but first H bag - K25 sellier in bleu frida!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nycgirl813 said:


> Decked her out for the pic lol but first H bag - K25 sellier in bleu frida!


Wow! What a pretty blue! First time I'm seeing it on K! Congrats!


----------



## olibelli

Nycgirl813 said:


> Decked her out for the pic lol but first H bag - K25 sellier in bleu frida!


This exact combo is on my list! So pretty - please share more pics and mod shots when you take her out for her first spin. Congrats on your first!


----------



## madamelizaking

Nycgirl813 said:


> Decked her out for the pic lol but first H bag - K25 sellier in bleu frida!


I love bleu frida. It's such a happy, beautiful blue.


----------



## Nycgirl813

madamelizaking said:


> I love bleu frida. It's such a happy, beautiful blue.



It's such a happy color! A new favorite


----------



## Dreaming Big

Perja said:


> I couldn’t resist this all black Cape Cod.


I always thought this was super cool.


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> Blue marine H bomber jacket with soft leather sleeves, worn out of the store and out tonight to momofuku noodle bar uptown. It was too tired to take a pic with the rice cake brisket; the sauteed rapini and taro, the shrimp cakes, the roasted pork and spicy eggplant bings,  so it’s back here at home lean8ng against JPG Kelly fringe and CSGM Covertures de tenue.
> View attachment 4922477


What a fabulous outfit !
And your meal description is making me hungry-
And that  fringe shoulder Kelly is treasure


----------



## TankerToad

Nycgirl813 said:


> Decked her out for the pic lol but first H bag - K25 sellier in bleu frida!


Love this - I have her big sister in 32cm!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Vert Cypres rodeo, perfect for my Vert Cypres Birkin Touch


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> What a fabulous outfit !
> And your meal description is making me hungry-
> And that  fringe shoulder Kelly is treasure


Thank you so much for your kind words, @TankerToad! it’s good to see you here


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My Verso Kelly to Go in Vert Jade/Bleu Brume Epsom with GHW just arrived! She is prettier than I expected! Vert Jade on Epsom is such a rich color and it’s really green IRL. I don’t know why it shows up with blue undertone in photos and I tried to capture the true color under different lighting but wasn’t successful.


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My Verso Kelly to Go in Vert Jade/Bleu Brume Epsom with GHW just arrived! She is prettier than I expected! Vert Jade on Epsom is such a rich color and it’s really green IRL. I don’t know why it shows up with blue undertone in photos and I tried to capture the true color under different lighting but wasn’t successful.
> 
> View attachment 4925554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925556



Thank you for the photo! That’s the thing we hear a lot about interesting H colors - some of them just don’t seem to show up accurately in photos (not to mention will read differently depending on light or even other things you pair it against). Tis the H magic!

Enjoy your pretty purchase!


----------



## hoot

It’s not easy trying to capture the beauty of noir chèvre de coromandel. It’s such a jet black with an amazing sheen, I love it!

Oh, and that spine!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My Verso Kelly to Go in Vert Jade/Bleu Brume Epsom with GHW just arrived! She is prettier than I expected! Vert Jade on Epsom is such a rich color and it’s really green IRL. I don’t know why it shows up with blue undertone in photos and I tried to capture the true color under different lighting but wasn’t successful.
> 
> View attachment 4925554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925556



Sometimes things work out in mysterious (but good) ways. I ordered a pair of green Manolo flats last week, before I got offered this green Kelly to Go,  and they both got delivered on the same day, shortly one after another. I’m so in love with this match  Again I wish I had better photography skills to capture the beautiful true green color of both items. This photo is just aweful. Maybe I’ll attempt again when it’s sunny and bright.


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous !


OuiCestLaVie said:


> Sometimes things work out in mysterious (but good) ways. I ordered a pair of green Manolo flats last week, before I got offered this green Kelly to Go,  and they both got delivered on the same day, shortly one after another. I’m so in love with this match  Again I wish I had better photography skills to capture the beautiful true green color of both items. This photo is just aweful. Maybe I’ll attempt again when it’s sunny and bright.


----------



## Chrismin

Wow!! Did you purchase from boutique? I have a preloved HAC 32 in cdc fuschia whom I love but that black is AMAZZZZINGG! Congrats ! 


hoot said:


> It’s not easy trying to capture the beauty of noir chèvre de coromandel. It’s such a jet black with an amazing sheen, I love it!
> 
> Oh, and that spine!
> 
> View attachment 4925569
> View attachment 4925570


----------



## hoot

Chrismin said:


> Wow!! Did you purchase from boutique? I have a preloved HAC 32 in cdc fuschia whom I love but that black is AMAZZZZINGG! Congrats !


I’m sure your fuschia cdc is gorgeous!
Thank you and yes, I did purchase mine from a boutique. I believe this was a push offer.


----------



## Ball

Picotin 18 in Rose Sakura shw
Kelly wallet to go in black espom leather ghw


----------



## asatoasz

hoot said:


> It’s not easy trying to capture the beauty of noir chèvre de coromandel. It’s such a jet black with an amazing sheen, I love it!
> 
> Oh, and that spine!
> 
> View attachment 4925569
> View attachment 4925570



CdC is just stunning!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## pearlgrass

Ball said:


> Picotin 18 in Rose Sakura shw
> Kelly wallet to go in black espom leather ghw
> View attachment 4925712
> View attachment 4925713



Congrats! Both are GORGEOUS


----------



## redhott

24-24 29 in Bambou


----------



## corezone

Wow, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## sammix3

Ball said:


> Picotin 18 in Rose Sakura shw
> Kelly wallet to go in black espom leather ghw
> View attachment 4925712
> View attachment 4925713


Omg where did you get the picotin?


----------



## hoot

asatoasz said:


> CdC is just stunning!! Thank you for sharing!!


Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Vert Cypres rodeo, perfect for my Vert Cypres Birkin Touch


Utter PERFECTION!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hoot said:


> It’s not easy trying to capture the beauty of noir chèvre de coromandel. It’s such a jet black with an amazing sheen, I love it!
> 
> Oh, and that spine!
> 
> View attachment 4925569
> View attachment 4925570


SUPER SWOOOOOON!!!! Love this black chevre sooo much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ball said:


> Picotin 18 in Rose Sakura shw
> Kelly wallet to go in black espom leather ghw
> View attachment 4925712
> View attachment 4925713


Gosh Sukura is so irresistible! ***le sigh***


----------



## bc1990

Ball said:


> Picotin 18 in Rose Sakura shw
> Kelly wallet to go in black espom leather ghw
> View attachment 4925712
> View attachment 4925713


where did you get your picotin?


----------



## Perja

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gosh Sukura is so irresistible! ***le sigh***



I second that. @Ball, what a gorgeous choice. Wish I could pull off such a stunner but alas, the poor thing would end up grey in my hands


----------



## missfaraday

Nycgirl813 said:


> Decked her out for the pic lol but first H bag - K25 sellier in bleu frida!


I’m new to this thread, and just fell in love with your new K . Many congratulations, it is perfect!! Enjoy it in good health


----------



## Livia1

hoot said:


> It’s not easy trying to capture the beauty of noir chèvre de coromandel. It’s such a jet black with an amazing sheen, I love it!
> 
> Oh, and that spine!
> 
> View attachment 4925569
> View attachment 4925570



Wow, this is absolutely gorgeous!
Many congrats.


----------



## hoot

Israeli_Flava said:


> SUPER SWOOOOOON!!!! Love this black chevre sooo much!


Thank you!! This B will get a ton of use!



Livia1 said:


> Wow, this is absolutely gorgeous!
> Many congrats.


Thank you! Even more of a stunner IRL!


----------



## innerpeace85

hoot said:


> It’s not easy trying to capture the beauty of noir chèvre de coromandel. It’s such a jet black with an amazing sheen, I love it!
> 
> Oh, and that spine!
> 
> View attachment 4925569
> View attachment 4925570


Absolutely gorgeous!! I die!


----------



## rk4265

Constance to go black with gold


----------



## chkpfbeliever

A little souvenir from my recent overseas trip to make up for two weeks of quarantine. My very first Epsom piece in black. Usually I’ll opt for pop colors especially on SLGs but this is to commemorate the color of COVID 19.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Bearn wallet shiny gator with GHW


----------



## WKN

Picked up my last bag for the year. A birthday present to myself - and so it is important that it has the Y stamp. I was really hoping for a B30 in bleu nuit and I was not too fussed about the hardware and leather. But last Saturday, I was told that I will not be getting one in bleu nuit this year but "yes, yes, we promised there will be one for you next year. Would you love to get a BF bag instead?" I love barenia but not sure about its grained version. Also I was worried that it will be in fauve, which to me is quite similar to my gold B35 in veau Jonathan (this is a silly concern, I know, when I have so many black bags). "No, this is in ebene." Ebene? Ebene? My first Constance is in ebene barenia! And so, here she is: love at the first smell! My ebene B30 in BF GHW in three photos - a self-photo, one with her big sister B35, and one with her older cousin, ebene Constance in barenia guilloche.


----------



## loh

WKN said:


> Picked up my last bag for the year. A birthday present to myself - and so it is important that it has the Y stamp. I was really hoping for a B30 in bleu nuit and I was not too fussed about the hardware and leather. But last Saturday, I was told that I will not be getting one in bleu nuit this year but "yes, yes, we promised there will be one for you next year. Would you love to get a BF bag instead?" I love barenia but not sure about its grained version. Also I was worried that it will be in fauve, which to me is quite similar to my gold B35 in veau Jonathan (this is a silly concern, I know, when I have so many black bags). "No, this is in ebene." Ebene? Ebene? My first Constance is in ebene barenia! And so, here she is: love at the first smell! My ebene B30 in BF GHW in three photos - a self-photo, one with her big sister B35, and one with her older cousin, ebene Constance in barenia guilloche.
> 
> View attachment 4927027
> View attachment 4927028
> View attachment 4927029



Absolutely gorgeous, congrats!  And happy birthday!!


----------



## 880

WKN said:


> Picked up my last bag for the year. A birthday present to myself - and so it is important that it has the Y stamp. I was really hoping for a B30 in bleu nuit and I was not too fussed about the hardware and leather. But last Saturday, I was told that I will not be getting one in bleu nuit this year but "yes, yes, we promised there will be one for you next year. Would you love to get a BF bag instead?" I love barenia but not sure about its grained version. Also I was worried that it will be in fauve, which to me is quite similar to my gold B35 in veau Jonathan (this is a silly concern, I know, when I have so many black bags). "No, this is in ebene." Ebene? Ebene? My first Constance is in ebene barenia! And so, here she is: love at the first smell! My ebene B30 in BF GHW in three photos - a self-photo, one with her big sister B35, and one with her older cousin, ebene Constance in barenia guilloche.
> 
> View attachment 4927027
> View attachment 4927028
> View attachment 4927029


The best birthday gifts are ones you give yourself! happy Happy birthday! All of your bags are gorgeous, but this one is truly stunning! Am so happy for you and hope you enjoy her in great health and happiness! Fingers crossed for your next one in Blu nuit next year!
@OuiCestLaVie, your bearn in very Bosporus is so beautiful! Love the pattern of alligator scales and it’s gorgeous intense saturated color! Also love your cute lizard kelly on the previous page! 
@chkpfbeliever, good to see you!  love your mini! And so envious that you were able to travel! That sounds like a distant dream!
@hoot, love the combo of the noir CDC with the cool tones of phw! Congrats!


----------



## madamelizaking

WKN said:


> Picked up my last bag for the year. A birthday present to myself - and so it is important that it has the Y stamp. I was really hoping for a B30 in bleu nuit and I was not too fussed about the hardware and leather. But last Saturday, I was told that I will not be getting one in bleu nuit this year but "yes, yes, we promised there will be one for you next year. Would you love to get a BF bag instead?" I love barenia but not sure about its grained version. Also I was worried that it will be in fauve, which to me is quite similar to my gold B35 in veau Jonathan (this is a silly concern, I know, when I have so many black bags). "No, this is in ebene." Ebene? Ebene? My first Constance is in ebene barenia! And so, here she is: love at the first smell! My ebene B30 in BF GHW in three photos - a self-photo, one with her big sister B35, and one with her older cousin, ebene Constance in barenia guilloche.
> 
> View attachment 4927027
> View attachment 4927028
> View attachment 4927029


Barenia Faubourg in Ebene?!?! OH MY GOD


----------



## Tonimichelle

WKN said:


> Picked up my last bag for the year. A birthday present to myself - and so it is important that it has the Y stamp. I was really hoping for a B30 in bleu nuit and I was not too fussed about the hardware and leather. But last Saturday, I was told that I will not be getting one in bleu nuit this year but "yes, yes, we promised there will be one for you next year. Would you love to get a BF bag instead?" I love barenia but not sure about its grained version. Also I was worried that it will be in fauve, which to me is quite similar to my gold B35 in veau Jonathan (this is a silly concern, I know, when I have so many black bags). "No, this is in ebene." Ebene? Ebene? My first Constance is in ebene barenia! And so, here she is: love at the first smell! My ebene B30 in BF GHW in three photos - a self-photo, one with her big sister B35, and one with her older cousin, ebene Constance in barenia guilloche.
> 
> View attachment 4927027
> View attachment 4927028
> View attachment 4927029


Wow     Congratulations!


----------



## hoot

innerpeace85 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! I die!


Lol! Thank you!! 

& @880 thank you too!


----------



## lindacherie

WKN said:


> Picked up my last bag for the year. A birthday present to myself - and so it is important that it has the Y stamp. I was really hoping for a B30 in bleu nuit and I was not too fussed about the hardware and leather. But last Saturday, I was told that I will not be getting one in bleu nuit this year but "yes, yes, we promised there will be one for you next year. Would you love to get a BF bag instead?" I love barenia but not sure about its grained version. Also I was worried that it will be in fauve, which to me is quite similar to my gold B35 in veau Jonathan (this is a silly concern, I know, when I have so many black bags). "No, this is in ebene." Ebene? Ebene? My first Constance is in ebene barenia! And so, here she is: love at the first smell! My ebene B30 in BF GHW in three photos - a self-photo, one with her big sister B35, and one with her older cousin, ebene Constance in barenia guilloche.
> 
> View attachment 4927027
> View attachment 4927028
> View attachment 4927029



Love all your bags and the color Ebene. And that book collection. Happy birthday!


----------



## adb

Sorry wrong thread..


----------



## Ball

sammix3 said:


> Omg where did you get the picotin?


I am in NYC


----------



## Ball

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gosh Sukura is so irresistible! ***le sigh***


I hesitated when I first saw it because I am in my forties.  Thought it might look too young but just couldn't resist the shade of pink.  So pretty!  Then my friends said it is actually OK - not too cute and young if you pair with all black outfit.  I think I would agree to that


----------



## Ball

Perja said:


> I second that. @Ball, what a gorgeous choice. Wish I could pull off such a stunner but alas, the poor thing would end up grey in my hands


Hmm...... That's my concern too.  You can't tie twillies on the handle of a Picotin, right?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The Three Graces GSGM


----------



## Ball

My dream (well, nearly as my first choice is Epsom leather) bag - Noir ghw swift Kelly Pochette.


----------



## Ball

And these Rodeo cuties


----------



## Ball

And Picotin 22 Tressage (I want it in size 18 but they don't have it) - thought they weren't producing this anymore but they actually do - it's Y 2020 stamp.


----------



## Ball

My SA offered me a Picotin 22 made in Barenia Faubourg and she said she had never seen this leather type used on a Picotin ...... But it is dyed in chocolate brown and pressed/patterned which I think defeats the purpose of having a Barenia bag.


----------



## Ball

Got the Monsieur Et Madame 70cm scarf and a pair of Oran sandals too:


----------



## Perja

Ball said:


> I hesitated when I first saw it because I am in my forties.  Thought it might look too young but just couldn't resist the shade of pink.  So pretty!  Then my friends said it is actually OK - not too cute and young if you pair with all black outfit.  I think I would agree to that


It’s a nice sophisticated colour, particularly if you play with a palette of neutrals. Your friend is so right!



Ball said:


> Hmm...... That's my concern too.  You can't tie twillies on the handle of a Picotin, right?


You could but it might end up fussy because you have to wrap the flat handles with more care.


Ball said:


> My dream (well, nearly as my first choice is Epsom leather) bag - Noir ghw swift Kelly Pochette.
> View attachment 4927364


One of my close friends has one. I die everything she wears it, it’s so gorgeous. Hope you get your dream soon!


----------



## Perja

Ball said:


> My SA offered me a Picotin 22 made in Barenia Faubourg and she said she had never seen this leather type used on a Picotin ...... But it is dyed in chocolate brown and pressed/patterned which I think defeats the purpose of having a Barenia bag.



omgggggggg... I would love to see that. Did you see it in person?


----------



## Onthego

Ball said:


> My dream (well, nearly as my first choice is Epsom leather) bag - Noir ghw swift Kelly Pochette.
> View attachment 4927364


Gorgeous Bag. A forever bag. Please can you tell us the color of all 3 cute pink/red rodeos?


----------



## DrTr

Ball said:


> I hesitated when I first saw it because I am in my forties.  Thought it might look too young but just couldn't resist the shade of pink.  So pretty!  Then my friends said it is actually OK - not too cute and young if you pair with all black outfit.  I think I would agree to that


Your rose Sakura is gorgeous!!  I say wear and bring on any color you want!  No limits, and we can style these gorgeous H colors in so many lovely ways. Glad you got over your hesitation!  It’s a gorgeous color and bag.


----------



## WKN

loh said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, congrats!  And happy birthday!!


Thank you so much for your warm wishes! My birthday has past (in October) but this year is a big milestone for me and I celebrate every month!


----------



## WKN

880 said:


> The best birthday gifts are ones you give yourself! happy Happy birthday! All of your bags are gorgeous, but this one is truly stunning! Am so happy for you and hope you enjoy her in great health and happiness! Fingers crossed for your next one in Blu nuit next year!


Definitely! Thank you so much for your birthday wishes - I should have clarified that my birthday is in October - my DH got me a lovely bag then but my present to myself had to wait till last Thursday as the shipment came in late. All bags should smell like Barenia bags! And there is always next year for more bags, especially ones in bleu nuit, Rouge H, lime, and a Gris T (I am embracing a technicolour bag world in a big way). Oh, happy holidays to you!


----------



## WKN

madamelizaking said:


> Barenia Faubourg in Ebene?!?! OH MY GOD


I know, right? And yet, I was worried before I smelled, I mean saw, her! Such a lovely neutral and the GHW brings out the depth of the colour even more. Oh, thank you for your lovely comment!


----------



## WKN

Tonimichelle said:


> Wow     Congratulations!


Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## WKN

lindacherie said:


> Love all your bags and the color Ebene. And that book collection. Happy birthday!


Thank you so much for your best wishes! Much appreciated! I must say that my latest baby is beautiful. Three of my most favourite non-living things in the world: books, bags, and paintings!


----------



## madamelizaking

WKN said:


> I know, right? And yet, I was worried before I smelled, I mean saw, her! Such a lovely neutral and the GHW brings out the depth of the colour even more. Oh, thank you for your lovely comment!


I own a B30 in Fauve Barenia Faubourg,  I take it out just to smell her. It is by far my favorite leather and it is an absolute dream in Ebene. Happy birthday


----------



## WKN

madamelizaking said:


> I own a B30 in Fauve Barenia Faubourg,  I take it out just to smell her. It is by far my favorite leather and it is an absolute dream in Ebene. Happy birthday


Oohhh! Your bag sounds like perfection too! I would have loved one in fauve if I have not already have a gold one - I want different colour Bs in my collection. So far, that is all I've been doing - smelling her and now my study has the lovely smell of books and this precious bag!  Thank you for your lovely comments and wishes!


----------



## oranGetRee

A little something


----------



## Pampelmuse

I added Trésor de Médor Twilly to my new Kelly (I have got her last week). The offwhite of the design matches perfectly the craie tone of the bag. Now I am hunting the same Twilly in beige, but it seems to be out of stock in Europe right now.
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## HeyMaddy

My latest baby!


----------



## momasaurus

oranGetRee said:


> A little something
> 
> View attachment 4927834
> View attachment 4927835


So cool! I love the two colors. Alas, not on the US website. Is it a SO?


----------



## sammix3

Pampelmuse said:


> I added Trésor de Médor Twilly to my new Kelly (I have got her last week). The offwhite of the design matches perfectly the craie tone of the bag. Now I am hunting the same Twilly in beige, but it seems to be out of stock in Europe right now.
> Have a nice weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927910


What color is your Kelly? It’s so pretty!


----------



## Pampelmuse

sammix3 said:


> What color is your Kelly? It’s so pretty!


It is Craie. Thanks for your compliment, sammix3!


----------



## oranGetRee

momasaurus said:


> So cool! I love the two colors. Alas, not on the US website. Is it a SO?



Hey babe, no it is not a SO. I got it from the boutique.


----------



## dsrm

Finally got a Calvi after reading all the posts. Went in for epsom but end it up getting goat skin due to 2 tone color. Also picked up a Bastia for hubby


----------



## Ball

Onthego said:


> Gorgeous Bag. A forever bag. Please can you tell us the color of all 3 cute pink/red rodeos?


Rose Azalee, Rose Mexico, Rubis


----------



## Ball

Perja said:


> omgggggggg... I would love to see that. Did you see it in person?


I did but not really a fan of Barenia ......


----------



## Ball

Perja said:


> It’s a nice sophisticated colour, particularly if you play with a palette of neutrals. Your friend is so right!
> 
> 
> You could but it might end up fussy because you have to wrap the flat handles with more care.
> 
> One of my close friends has one. I die everything she wears it, it’s so gorgeous. Hope you get your dream soon!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Baikinman

Apple watch strap in anemone.


----------



## cloee

emolicious said:


> My latest baby!


Lovely. I’m contemplating between this and the finesse too. If you don’t mind sharing some modeling shots, that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## marzipanchen

I was allowed to pick a few Christmas gifts for myself, so I made my way to H. The boutique was really busy as we seem to be approaching another shutdown starting some time next week. I chose some pieces from the Carnets d’Équateur line (2 dinner plates, 2 dessert plates and 4 bread plates) that I am really looking forward to using right after Christmas.


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought this lovely and summerjoy spreading Clic bracelet today: Toucans! It came in this beautiful extra papperbox - so nice!


----------



## Perja

Ball said:


> I did but not really a fan of Barenia ......



*horrified gasp*  That's a good thing... for the rest of us!    Hoping you find a plentiful stash of what you love 



Pampelmuse said:


> I bought this lovely and summerjoy spreading Clic bracelet today: Toucans! It came in this beautiful extra papperbox - so nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928773
> View attachment 4928774
> View attachment 4928775
> View attachment 4928776
> View attachment 4928777



That's adorable!!


----------



## missBV

Bought a couple of items this month. Thanks for allowing me to share ^_^


----------



## Vhermes212

Neo boots 
Volver boot 60 
Black kelly 25 Togo with GHW


----------



## Momoe Mint

Close to our 11th wedding anniversary, our SA in HI surprised me with Miss Rouge Vif, Kelly 25 in gold hardware, Togo leather (my fav H leather, after Box).  Always love my red bags


----------



## Momoe Mint

Vhermes212 said:


> Neo boots
> Volver boot 60
> Black kelly 25 Togo with GHW



Congrats!  I love those Neo boots, super comfortably and versatile, will definitely last for years to come for sure


----------



## Momoe Mint

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought this lovely and summerjoy spreading Clic bracelet today: Toucans! It came in this beautiful extra papperbox - so nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928773
> View attachment 4928774
> View attachment 4928775
> View attachment 4928776
> View attachment 4928777


Very beautiful indeed!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ball

Perja said:


> *horrified gasp*  That's a good thing... for the rest of us!    Hoping you find a plentiful stash of what you love
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> That's adorable!!


----------



## Momoe Mint

Ball said:


> Picotin 18 in Rose Sakura shw
> Kelly wallet to go in black espom leather ghw
> View attachment 4925712
> View attachment 4925713


Oh my heart... I'm almost hitting the big 5 0 and I so want this sakura color for a wallet!  Love your purchases, tfs


----------



## stephsposhlife

My first Hermes purchase, preloved zebra Pegasus maxi twilly ❤️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Momoe Mint said:


> Close to our 11th wedding anniversary, our SA in HI surprised me with Miss Rouge Vif, Kelly 25 in gold hardware, Togo leather (my fav H leather, after Box).  Always love my red bags
> View attachment 4929311


Oh WOW!!!! Now that's a bright cheery RED!!!! Love it and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ball

Momoe Mint said:


> Oh my heart... I'm almost hitting the big 5 0 and I so want this sakura color for a wallet!  Love your purchases, tfs


Thank you!


----------



## missBV

Momoe Mint said:


> Close to our 11th wedding anniversary, our SA in HI surprised me with Miss Rouge Vif, Kelly 25 in gold hardware, Togo leather (my fav H leather, after Box).  Always love my red bags
> View attachment 4929311



Red is always awesome. Rouge Vif is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## foxyqt

Another score from the Hermès website! Kelly Classique Wallet To Go in Vert De Gris with GHW  Im so happy that I was able to catch one AND a mini Lindy from the website because these are impossibly hard to get from boutiques ATM!!







  It is more beautiful than I expected! Fits my phone comfortably (iPhone X) and I can still put in a few more items (mask, sanitizer, etc.) it is perfect for going out!


----------



## 880

Arriving on Wednesday 32 box kelly, brushed phw, orginal color looks like prune in this photo, but its raisin. H silver clutch (both new to me, and spa/restored by @docride

(No eta yet on a future prject art bag: distressed 30B Vache liegee brushed phw


----------



## kelly7heaven

Hello Momeo Mint, congratulations for your stunning K 25 rouge vif !!!!

May I ask whether rouge vif has a yellow undertone or a blue undertone?
That would interest me because on my wish list for 2021 is a Kelly 25 sellier, either in rouge casaque or rouge vif. ..


----------



## Momoe Mint

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh WOW!!!! Now that's a bright cheery RED!!!! Love it and CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!  Yes, at last, a red that sings to my heart


----------



## Momoe Mint

missBV said:


> Red is always awesome. Rouge Vif is gorgeous! Congrats!


Thank you!  Yes, more than half my bags are in red, and Miss RV rules them all, hands down haha.


----------



## Momoe Mint

foxyqt said:


> Another score from the Hermès website! Kelly Classique Wallet To Go in Vert De Gris with GHW  Im so happy that I was able to catch one AND a mini Lindy from the website because these are impossibly hard to get from boutiques ATM!!
> 
> View attachment 4929450
> View attachment 4929451
> View attachment 4929452
> View attachment 4929453
> 
> 
> It is more beautiful than I expected! Fits my phone comfortably (iPhone X) and I can still put in a few more items (mask, sanitizer, etc.) it is perfect for going out!


Wow, happy for you!  A friend always wears this out, going everywhere with it, since she got it a few months back.  Very functional and versatile.  Congratulations!


----------



## Momoe Mint

kelly7heaven said:


> Hello Momeo Mint, congratulations for your stunning K 25 rouge vif !!!!
> 
> May I ask whether rouge vif has a yellow undertone or a blue undertone?
> That would interest me because on my wish list for 2021 is a Kelly 25 sellier, either in rouge casaque or rouge vif. ..


Hello there, thank you thank you.  I see blue undertone in RV.  I have the RC in Clemence leather, Lindy 30, which I think also has blue undertone, but it is at my mon's place in Asia at the moment.  I remember wearing Miss RC to the wineries a few summer ago and the color did pop out in my pictures, which were busily laced with people.  I can't remember the distinction between the 2 though, may be very similar with slight differences because of the leather.  I do think RV is a true red.  That said,  you can't go wrong with either color, although I will take RV over RC anytime, just my preference.  As you can tell, Miss RV has left an overwhelmingly indelible impression on me.  I am irrevocably biased   I hope you acquire one that sings to your heart in the new year!


----------



## blackbear2126

foxyqt said:


> Another score from the Hermès website! Kelly Classique Wallet To Go in Vert De Gris with GHW  Im so happy that I was able to catch one AND a mini Lindy from the website because these are impossibly hard to get from boutiques ATM!!
> 
> View attachment 4929450
> View attachment 4929451
> View attachment 4929452
> View attachment 4929453
> 
> 
> It is more beautiful than I expected! Fits my phone comfortably (iPhone X) and I can still put in a few more items (mask, sanitizer, etc.) it is perfect for going out!


Love your great score!! 
I’m hoping I can be this lucky


----------



## kellybluepurse

foxyqt said:


> Another score from the Hermès website! Kelly Classique Wallet To Go in Vert De Gris with GHW  Im so happy that I was able to catch one AND a mini Lindy from the website because these are impossibly hard to get from boutiques ATM!!
> 
> View attachment 4929450
> View attachment 4929451
> View attachment 4929452
> View attachment 4929453
> 
> 
> It is more beautiful than I expected! Fits my phone comfortably (iPhone X) and I can still put in a few more items (mask, sanitizer, etc.) it is perfect for going out!


This is beautiful! I love it. The perfect amount of space for a night out.


----------



## momoc

you get zero points for guessing what my favorite color is


----------



## LuckyBitch

foxyqt said:


> Another score from the Hermès website! Kelly Classique Wallet To Go in Vert De Gris with GHW  Im so happy that I was able to catch one AND a mini Lindy from the website because these are impossibly hard to get from boutiques ATM!!
> 
> View attachment 4929450
> View attachment 4929451
> View attachment 4929452
> View attachment 4929453
> 
> 
> It is more beautiful than I expected! Fits my phone comfortably (iPhone X) and I can still put in a few more items (mask, sanitizer, etc.) it is perfect for going out!


The absolutely gorgeous color makes this beauty even more special.


----------



## RT1

880 said:


> Arriving on Wednesday 32 box kelly, brushed phw, orginal color looks like prune in this photo, but its raisin. H silver clutch (both new to me, and spa-Ed by @docride
> 
> (And, no eta yet on a future prject art bag: distressed 30B Vache liegee brushed phw
> 
> View attachment 4929511


Awesome bags, my friend.    
I am so envious of your ability to find these gorgeous items.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

momoc said:


> you get zero points for guessing what my favorite color is
> 
> View attachment 4929801


These are wonderful! I'm also a yellow lover  Is that the colorblock mousseline? Would love a modshot if possible!


----------



## Rockerchic

880 said:


> Arriving on Wednesday 32 box kelly, brushed phw, orginal color looks like prune in this photo, but its raisin. H silver clutch (both new to me, and spa/restored by @docride
> 
> (No eta yet on a future prject art bag: distressed 30B Vache liegee brushed phw
> 
> View attachment 4929511


Amazing!! I can't wait to see the VL!


----------



## LVinCali

A lot of fun at H today...
	

		
			
		

		
	




My first quota bag offer from my SA- a Kelly 28.

My SO Cape Cod watch that I ordered in August arrived yesterday.  

My personalized Calvi and Batista also arrived yesterday.  

And I threw in a Twilly.  

All in just in time as my city closes all retail stores tomorrow until January.


----------



## loh

LVinCali said:


> A lot of fun at H today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930266
> 
> 
> My first quota bag offer from my SA- a Kelly 28.
> 
> My SO Cape Cod watch that I ordered in August arrived yesterday.
> 
> My personalized Calvi and Batista also arrived yesterday.
> 
> And I threw in a Twilly.
> 
> All in just in time as my city closes all retail stores tomorrow until January.



All so beautiful!  Congrats to a nice ending to this crazy year!  Hope you stay safe and healthy, and here's to a better 2021!


----------



## pinkorchid20

LVinCali said:


> A lot of fun at H today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930266
> 
> 
> My first quota bag offer from my SA- a Kelly 28.
> 
> My SO Cape Cod watch that I ordered in August arrived yesterday.
> 
> My personalized Calvi and Batista also arrived yesterday.
> 
> And I threw in a Twilly.
> 
> All in just in time as my city closes all retail stores tomorrow until January.


So happy to read that your store finally came through with an offer - and a fantastic one indeed. I know it takes some patience in the country we are located, so glad to see that you received such a wonderful classic. It firs perfectly in your collection. Stay safe and positive - hopefully we’ll finally come out of lockdown in January. Happy Christmas!


----------



## Chanelandco

LVinCali said:


> A lot of fun at H today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930266
> 
> 
> My first quota bag offer from my SA- a Kelly 28.
> 
> My SO Cape Cod watch that I ordered in August arrived yesterday.
> 
> My personalized Calvi and Batista also arrived yesterday.
> 
> And I threw in a Twilly.
> 
> All in just in time as my city closes all retail stores tomorrow until January.



Beautiful choices. Congrats


----------



## HeyMaddy

cloee said:


> Lovely. I’m contemplating between this and the finesse too. If you don’t mind sharing some modeling shots, that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you



It’s a really great everyday option.


----------



## momasaurus

foxyqt said:


> Another score from the Hermès website! Kelly Classique Wallet To Go in Vert De Gris with GHW  Im so happy that I was able to catch one AND a mini Lindy from the website because these are impossibly hard to get from boutiques ATM!!
> 
> View attachment 4929450
> View attachment 4929451
> View attachment 4929452
> View attachment 4929453
> 
> 
> It is more beautiful than I expected! Fits my phone comfortably (iPhone X) and I can still put in a few more items (mask, sanitizer, etc.) it is perfect for going out!


I love this color! Congrats


----------



## Sydny2

Got my Avantage sneakers. Loving the color!


----------



## Hermes Zen

momoc said:


> you get zero points for guessing what my favorite color is
> 
> View attachment 4929801


My lime/sesame picotin would be a great add on to your collection!   LOVE your scarf and collection!!


----------



## krawford

An Underrated bag for sure. New Trim 31. So comfortable and chic. Lays close to the body. Might need one in black as well. I like it better than my Evelyne


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Arriving on Wednesday 32 box kelly, brushed phw, orginal color looks like prune in this photo, but its raisin. H silver clutch (both new to me, and spa/restored by @docride
> 
> (No eta yet on a future prject art bag: distressed 30B Vache liegee brushed phw
> 
> View attachment 4929511


both so beautiful! Raisin box!! what a combo! and I love the clutch-so beautiful and simple.
cant wait to see the 'project' bag !
You're such an inspiration


----------



## chkpfbeliever

This is a good mess that I don’t mind ! Received a pair of Eiffel Tower twillies in pink from H.com.


----------



## nymeria

880 said:


> Arriving on Wednesday 32 box kelly, brushed phw, orginal color looks like prune in this photo, but its raisin. H silver clutch (both new to me, and spa/restored by @docride
> 
> (No eta yet on a future prject art bag: distressed 30B Vache liegee brushed phw
> 
> View attachment 4929511


Gorgeous box K32- I love the PHW with raison ( or prune) SO understated   Congrats!


----------



## cloee

emolicious said:


> It’s a really great everyday option.


Love it. looks so great on you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

B30 Ostrich Parchemin GHW, a couple of twillys, and a rodeo.


----------



## xsimplicity




----------



## RT1

Hermes Zen said:


> My lime/sesame picotin would be a great add on to your collection!   LOVE your scarf and collection!!
> 
> View attachment 4930416


This is beyond superb!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

RT1 said:


> This is beyond superb!!!


Thank you RT1 !  I do love her!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

krawford said:


> An Underrated bag for sure. New Trim 31. So comfortable and chic. Lays close to the body. Might need one in black as well. I like it better than my Evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930472


Cogrsts! Looks great! I wonder how much you can fit into it. Thanks in advance for your answer.


----------



## DR2014

krawford said:


> An Underrated bag for sure. New Trim 31. So comfortable and chic. Lays close to the body. Might need one in black as well. I like it better than my Evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930472


You've given me a new look at this bag! Looks great! Does it go cross body too?


----------



## krawford

Pampelmuse said:


> Cogrsts! Looks great! I wonder how much you can fit into it. Thanks in advance for your answer.


It holds my calvi, iphone, small cosmetic pouch, key fob, sunglasses.  That is what I usually carry, but it will carry more for sure.


----------



## krawford

DR2014 said:


> You've given me a new look at this bag! Looks great! Does it go cross body too?


Yes, it will for sure.  The strap has 3 holes spaced pretty far apart.  I never was interested in this bag until this new style and then wasn't even sure I would like it, but I do very much.  I want it in black as well.


----------



## pixiestyx00

Sorry for the lazy pictures haha, but these are my latest. Plume 28 in swift leather Vert Verone. I adore this color and absolutely love the Plume bag. It’s not a popular style among the online crowd (at least not that I’ve seen) and the color is amazing.

and another Bearn wallet to add to the collection in Ostrich in Rose Porpure.


----------



## momoc

Hermes Zen said:


> My lime/sesame picotin would be a great add on to your collection!   LOVE your scarf and collection!!
> 
> View attachment 4930416



Love it! My other love is Gold and have so many things in that color. This Picotin is the combination of my favorites


----------



## Christofle

pixiestyx00 said:


> Sorry for the lazy pictures haha, but these are my latest. Plume 28 in swift leather Vert Verone. I adore this color and absolutely love the Plume bag. It’s not a popular style among the online crowd (at least not that I’ve seen) and the color is amazing.
> 
> and another Bearn wallet to add to the collection in Ostrich in Rose Porpure.
> 
> View attachment 4931068
> View attachment 4931069



What a lovely plume! Given that plume is feather in French, your ostrich wallet is in good company.


----------



## momoc

ajaxbreaker said:


> These are wonderful! I'm also a yellow lover  Is that the colorblock mousseline? Would love a modshot if possible!



Sure! Here you go! Sorry about the dog photobombing in the back and lazy tying


----------



## DoggieBags

pixiestyx00 said:


> Sorry for the lazy pictures haha, but these are my latest. Plume 28 in swift leather Vert Verone. I adore this color and absolutely love the Plume bag. It’s not a popular style among the online crowd (at least not that I’ve seen) and the color is amazing.
> 
> and another Bearn wallet to add to the collection in Ostrich in Rose Porpure.
> 
> View attachment 4931068
> View attachment 4931069


Love your plume. Gorgeous color! I’ve been looking for one in that size and have seen only 2 all year and neither were in a color that would work for me. One was in a very bright blue and the other in a red that was too similar to reds I already have. I don’t think hermes makes too many plumes these days. 
And your ostrich Bearn is gorgeous on that pink.


----------



## Pampelmuse

krawford said:


> It holds my calvi, iphone, small cosmetic pouch, key fob, sunglasses.  That is what I usually carry, but it will carry more for sure.


Thanks, krawford!


----------



## themeanreds

Well I didn't plan on this buy, but I watched this video: 

by Hermes called "The Hermès’ bag, a mother-daughter tradition" and in turn fell in love with the vintage box Kelly bags. So this is my new-to-me and very vintage Kelly from 1976 in black box leather with GHW. Just to note, the twilly is from a shop who makes beautiful silk designs (shopcbgrey.com) and I'm also including a dust bag that I found on Etsy as well (putyourfav.etsy.com) - they are also a new shop that custom embroiders dust bags for bags and shoes, as I do enjoy supporting small businesses whenever I can     (not sponsored, lol)


----------



## pixiestyx00

DoggieBags said:


> Love your plume. Gorgeous color! I’ve been looking for one in that size and have seen only 2 all year and neither were in a color that would work for me. One was in a very bright blue and the other in a red that was too similar to reds I already have. I don’t think hermes makes too many plumes these days.
> And your ostrich Bearn is gorgeous on that pink.



Thank you! I love the color, I’m living for the greenish reals right now. I was shown a Bolide in that color, but that’s just not my bag and I asked if they made the Plume in that color and two days later there she was 

I’m a sucker for that rose color as well. I have the alligator Bearn in that same color. I really should stop buying any other wallets


----------



## tensgrl

Went in on Monday to pick up my Della Cavalleria and picked up a few other items.  My SA surprised me with a kelly cut that had been on my wishlist. The small unopened box is a Rose Lipstick Calvi that is going under the tree from DH.  I must say, although I have many beautiful scarves, the double sided Della Cavalleria is possibly the prettiest scarf I have ever seen.  I love brown, blush and camel colors, so definitely works for me. Hope everyone is staying well.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

momoc said:


> Sure! Here you go! Sorry about the dog photobombing in the back and lazy tying
> 
> View attachment 4931087
> 
> View attachment 4931088


Thank you for the modhosts! It looks beautiful on you


----------



## nymeria

themeanreds said:


> Well I didn't plan on this buy, but I watched this video:
> 
> by Hermes called "The Hermès’ bag, a mother-daughter tradition" and in turn fell in love with the vintage box Kelly bags. So this is my new-to-me and very vintage Kelly from 1976 in black box leather with GHW. Just to note, the twilly is from a shop who makes beautiful silk designs (shopcbgrey.com) and I'm also including a dust bag that I found on Etsy as well (putyourfav.etsy.com) - they are also a new shop that custom embroiders dust bags for bags and shoes, as I do enjoy supporting small businesses whenever I can     (not sponsored, lol)
> 
> View attachment 4931181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931185



I don't know which is more beautiful, the video or your lovely bag. Both are just wonderful, and transcend all the usual "discussions"
Congrats, add to her history while enjoying her every day


----------



## krawford

pixiestyx00 said:


> Sorry for the lazy pictures haha, but these are my latest. Plume 28 in swift leather Vert Verone. I adore this color and absolutely love the Plume bag. It’s not a popular style among the online crowd (at least not that I’ve seen) and the color is amazing.
> 
> and another Bearn wallet to add to the collection in Ostrich in Rose Porpure.
> 
> View attachment 4931068
> View attachment 4931069


Perfect Plume and I adore your Bearn wallet.  Love how it feels in your hand and the gusset to put a phone


----------



## WKN

pixiestyx00 said:


> Sorry for the lazy pictures haha, but these are my latest. Plume 28 in swift leather Vert Verone. I adore this color and absolutely love the Plume bag. It’s not a popular style among the online crowd (at least not that I’ve seen) and the color is amazing.
> 
> and another Bearn wallet to add to the collection in Ostrich in Rose Porpure.
> 
> View attachment 4931068
> View attachment 4931069


Congratulations on getting your new babies! I love the Plume bag - this is on my wish list as not that easy to find them in stores (in my country, at least). Such an underrated but classic Hermes bag. Wear her in good health!


----------



## Azusa

336 said:


> New orans


I love orans, have the same pair they are comfortable for me and stylish, made the mistake recently bought a pair of Diors and basically cut my toes up 
And i was so upset with the Diors and just got myself another pair of Orans in Jaune Citron, i think its a couple of years back but wanted a bright color pair so that fits the bill haha


----------



## textilegirl

themeanreds said:


> Well I didn't plan on this buy, but I watched this video:
> 
> by Hermes called "The Hermès’ bag, a mother-daughter tradition" and in turn fell in love with the vintage box Kelly bags. So this is my new-to-me and very vintage Kelly from 1976 in black box leather with GHW. Just to note, the twilly is from a shop who makes beautiful silk designs (shopcbgrey.com) and I'm also including a dust bag that I found on Etsy as well (putyourfav.etsy.com) - they are also a new shop that custom embroiders dust bags for bags and shoes, as I do enjoy supporting small businesses whenever I can     (not sponsored, lol)
> 
> View attachment 4931181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931185



Lovely bag and accoutrements,  congratulations and enjoy a long life together!  And thanks for sharing the video. The visual of the protagonist closing the lock on her bag while on the train is sublime, after a long life well-lived with mother and now daughter the bag seems to close itself, its sangles slipping into place effortlessly...and the turnlock clicks. Just a great little piece of filmmaking.


----------



## amna72

Abricot 25, in Novillo leather


----------



## carabelli888

thatsportsgirl said:


> Gorgeous! Most importantly - how was the cookie?


I was thinking the very same thing!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> B30 Ostrich Parchemin GHW, a couple of twillys, and a rodeo.


WOWZAAAAAA!!! Love your birdie!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

momoc said:


> you get zero points for guessing what my favorite color is
> 
> View attachment 4929801


Love all the bright and sunny items!!! I am also keen on getting another watch with the double tour strap! There is a new rose gold watch that has my heart now... add that to the list you started for me hahahahaha


----------



## HKsai

amna72 said:


> Abricot 25, in Novillo leather


Gorgeous! What year is this may I ask? I haven’t seen abricot for a while and it is my favorite orange (I’m not even an orange lover).


----------



## momoc

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love all the bright and sunny items!!! I am also keen on getting another watch with the double tour strap! There is a new rose gold watch that has my heart now... add that to the list you started for me hahahahaha



That watch sounds amazing! The one I got is part of their customizable watch (they use the word “special order” but I mean it’s not quite the same ) where you can go choose the dial, setting, strap etc on an iPad then also add engravings. I believe you can do cape cod, nantucket or Heure H, and it does take a couple months. Getting something ready in stock obviously saves time! I did my cape cod in rose gold which is why for this one I went white!

Coming to tPF is always dangerous, the list keeps growing every time...I’m always happy to help.


----------



## Hermeaddict

C18cm Ombre Lizard GHW. My SA is the BEST!


----------



## krawford

Matte alligator Calvi in gold


----------



## Love Of My Life

themeanreds said:


> Well I didn't plan on this buy, but I watched this video:
> 
> by Hermes called "The Hermès’ bag, a mother-daughter tradition" and in turn fell in love with the vintage box Kelly bags. So this is my new-to-me and very vintage Kelly from 1976 in black box leather with GHW. Just to note, the twilly is from a shop who makes beautiful silk designs (shopcbgrey.com) and I'm also including a dust bag that I found on Etsy as well (putyourfav.etsy.com) - they are also a new shop that custom embroiders dust bags for bags and shoes, as I do enjoy supporting small businesses whenever I can     (not sponsored, lol)
> 
> View attachment 4931181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931185




This is one of the most beautiful & inspiring videos I have watched in a very long time.
Thanks for sharing & enjoy your beautiful bag with a very special meaning...


----------



## Rockerchic

What a beautiful video. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pkwc2

My very first Birkin- B30 in barenia faubourg in fauve with GHW and gold alligator calvi. Both from the Waikiki beach flagship store. I met the most amazing SA a few days into my trip and bought a few RTW pieces. She offered this bag the very next day. Smells so divine! Totally over the moon!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

krawford said:


> An Underrated bag for sure. New Trim 31. So comfortable and chic. Lays close to the body. Might need one in black as well. I like it better than my Evelyne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930472



This is beautiful!     The strap looks fairly long.  Can it be worn crossbody?


----------



## krawford

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is beautiful!     The strap looks fairly long.  Can it be worn crossbody?


Yes it can. The strap has 3 holes spaced far apart.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

krawford said:


> Yes it can. The strap has 3 holes spaced far apart.



Thanks!  I’ll have to check it out!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

pkwc2 said:


> My very first Birkin- B30 in barenia faubourg in fauve with GHW and gold alligator calvi. Both from the Waikiki beach flagship store. I met the most amazing SA a few days into my trip and bought a few RTW pieces. She offered this bag the very next day. Smells so divine! Totally over the moon!!
> View attachment 4932376



Amazing!!! I'm currently in Waikiki as well and just popped into the store earlier this week to buy some jewelry and SLGs. Have another appointment with the lovely SA I met tomorrow. All my fingers are crossed!!!!


----------



## pkwc2

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Amazing!!! I'm currently in Waikiki as well and just popped into the store earlier this week to buy some jewelry and SLGs. Have another appointment with the lovely SA I met tomorrow. All my fingers are crossed!!!!


Awesome! Good luck!! Can't wait to see your finds!!


----------



## Phiona88

Purchased both of these lovely items from H.com

Rose Azalee rodeo (trying to camouflage itself)



Collier de Chien Aluminium Sunset cuff bracelet in Noir Intense


----------



## Muffin_Top

A Rhubarbe Ecarlate body balm.
I didn't know this scent before, and the balm makes my skin smoother than many drugstore cosmetic brands. Especially nowadays where my hands look like crocodile due to antiseptic lotion.


----------



## eckw

Christmas came early with this adorable C18 in black swift and RGHW! My first C and totally unexpected surprise from my lovely SA. ❤️


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOWZAAAAAA!!! Love your birdie!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

pkwc2 said:


> My very first Birkin- B30 in barenia faubourg in fauve with GHW and gold alligator calvi. Both from the Waikiki beach flagship store. I met the most amazing SA a few days into my trip and bought a few RTW pieces. She offered this bag the very next day. Smells so divine! Totally over the moon!!
> View attachment 4932376


Congratulations,  both are beautiful!


----------



## QueenieQ

themeanreds said:


> Well I didn't plan on this buy, but I watched this video:
> 
> by Hermes called "The Hermès’ bag, a mother-daughter tradition" and in turn fell in love with the vintage box Kelly bags. So this is my new-to-me and very vintage Kelly from 1976 in black box leather with GHW. Just to note, the twilly is from a shop who makes beautiful silk designs (shopcbgrey.com) and I'm also including a dust bag that I found on Etsy as well (putyourfav.etsy.com) - they are also a new shop that custom embroiders dust bags for bags and shoes, as I do enjoy supporting small businesses whenever I can     (not sponsored, lol)
> 
> View attachment 4931181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4931185



Thank you for making me know this short film, very moving.


----------



## amna72

HKsai said:


> Gorgeous! What year is this may I ask? I haven’t seen abricot for a while and it is my favorite orange (I’m not even an orange lover).



Thanks, it is from this year, I got it from the Hermes shop this week


----------



## thriftyandlux

Preloved find - was ecstatic to find this for retail price! Will be having this professionally framed  
"Space Shopping Au Faubourg" by Dimitri Rybaltchenko from 2017


----------



## missmythology

Happy pops 
Chose Azalee over black and now I wish I had both...


----------



## Rhl2987

I still cannot believe I was offered this little cutie. Such a happy and unexpected surprise at the end of a challenging year. Thinking of everyone here during this holiday season!


----------



## hannahsophia

missmythology said:


> Happy pops
> Chose Azalee over black and now I wish I had both...
> View attachment 4932934


Is your wallet jaune bourgeon?


----------



## boo1689

Rhl2987 said:


> I still cannot believe I was offered this little cutie. Such a happy and unexpected surprise at the end of a challenging year. Thinking of everyone here during this holiday season!


Congrats~~ Your cutie is such a beautiful combo!! What a great way to wrap up this challenging year indeed~ Thank you so much for sharing with us!!


----------



## missmythology

hannahsophia said:


> Is your wallet jaune bourgeon?


yes! It’s a lovely colour for slgs I think..


----------



## JadeFor3st

Rhl2987 said:


> I still cannot believe I was offered this little cutie. Such a happy and unexpected surprise at the end of a challenging year. Thinking of everyone here during this holiday season!



Congratulations! Yes, a great happy ending for 2020!
I agree with boo1689 that this is such a cute combo! 
I wish we are all close by so we could do a Kellydole get-together. It seems more are showing up now.


----------



## pearlgrass

pkwc2 said:


> My very first Birkin- B30 in barenia faubourg in fauve with GHW and gold alligator calvi. Both from the Waikiki beach flagship store. I met the most amazing SA a few days into my trip and bought a few RTW pieces. She offered this bag the very next day. Smells so divine! Totally over the moon!!
> View attachment 4932376



Congrats on your first B30    Love the color with GHW, STUNNING!!


----------



## pearlgrass

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Amazing!!! I'm currently in Waikiki as well and just popped into the store earlier this week to buy some jewelry and SLGs. Have another appointment with the lovely SA I met tomorrow. All my fingers are crossed!!!!



Enjoy your trip  Can't wait to see your goodies


----------



## hannahsophia

missmythology said:


> yes! It’s a lovely colour for slgs I think..


It’s beautiful!


----------



## BBINX

A little something to keep warm during the recent 20*F nights


----------



## hopiko

A couple of souvenirs from a recent trip...pave cdc in white gold, three graces application and plume de fete csgm! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## papertiger

pixiestyx00 said:


> Sorry for the lazy pictures haha, but these are my latest. Plume 28 in swift leather Vert Verone. I adore this color and absolutely love the Plume bag. It’s not a popular style among the online crowd (at least not that I’ve seen) and the color is amazing.
> 
> and another Bearn wallet to add to the collection in Ostrich in Rose Porpure.
> 
> View attachment 4931068
> View attachment 4931069



Both TDF.

Plume is one of my favourite models, and besides Bambou, VV is one one my very favourite greens.

Both of these are forever pieces, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

hopiko said:


> A couple of souvenirs from a recent trip...pave cdc in white gold, three graces application and plume de fete csgm! Thanks for letting me share!



Sisters on the Plume CSGM, congratulations on al hopico, you always know exactly what suit you


----------



## papertiger

Hermeaddict said:


> C18cm Ombre Lizard GHW. My SA is the BEST!



So is your bag!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Rhl2987 said:


> I still cannot believe I was offered this little cutie. Such a happy and unexpected surprise at the end of a challenging year. Thinking of everyone here during this holiday season!


How adorable, and what a lovely shade of blue? May I ask what color it is?


----------



## pearlgrass

BBINX said:


> A little something to keep warm during the recent 20*F nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933175



Looks warm and cozy


----------



## pearlgrass

missmythology said:


> Happy pops
> Chose Azalee over black and now I wish I had both...
> View attachment 4932934



Congrats! Beautiful *POP* color


----------



## auntynat

Tree present for the husband and his favourite place on the couch as we are definitely in winter temperatures now. The Avalon seems a bit softer than the ones I bought years ago, so at least I hope he won’t call it a Horse blanket which was his first reaction many years ago!


----------



## HeyMaddy

Got my first rodeo this week! I think this is the beginning of a collection brewing


----------



## loves

Rose tyrien compact bearn. My favourite Hermès pink so am quite Happy


----------



## TeeCee77

thriftyandlux said:


> Preloved find - was ecstatic to find this for retail price! Will be having this professionally framed
> "Space Shopping Au Faubourg" by Dimitri Rybaltchenko from 2017


Love! I have this framed also and love it!


----------



## missmythology

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Beautiful *POP* color


Thank you


----------



## Naynaykilla

Constance 24 Epsom black! So super surprised my SA offered me this


----------



## mcwee

First H wallet. And fushia charm


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> I still cannot believe I was offered this little cutie. Such a happy and unexpected surprise at the end of a challenging year. Thinking of everyone here during this holiday season!


 How adorrrrrrable!!!!!!! So happy for u!!! Happy Holidays dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> A couple of souvenirs from a recent trip...pave cdc in white gold, three graces application and plume de fete csgm! Thanks for letting me share!


Absolutely stunning H!!!!


----------



## Onthego

Ordered this from H.com. I remember years ago when they use to add little perfume samples and at other times petit H stuff. I was so surprised and excited when I opened the box and saw this tiny heart on the ribbon. So cute. Don’t know if I was more excited about the heart or that I was able to get the black Oran sandal charm. Happy Holidays to all you fabulous TPF people.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pkwc2 said:


> My very first Birkin- B30 in barenia faubourg in fauve with GHW and gold alligator calvi. Both from the Waikiki beach flagship store. I met the most amazing SA a few days into my trip and bought a few RTW pieces. She offered this bag the very next day. Smells so divine! Totally over the moon!!
> View attachment 4932376


Scrumptious!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eckw said:


> Christmas came early with this adorable C18 in black swift and RGHW! My first C and totally unexpected surprise from my lovely SA. ❤
> 
> View attachment 4932660


Love it!!!! Soooo good!


----------



## DrTr

BBINX said:


> A little something to keep warm during the recent 20*F nights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933175


wowza! I have a Blanket and pillow in Avalon/noir/ecru. These two are in MY color family and go with some of my bags!!  Yikes, more blankets and pillows in my future! Love them, and it’s that time of year unless you are some of our lovely members down under!


----------



## 880

I was stalking a black box Calvi on eBay and missed it (think it later reappeared marked up 100%, but I’m not sure), when I got word of a pre loved 28 BBK retourne, brushed phw circa 2002. She has gorgeous lines and a graceful shape. Post @docride rejuvenating spa and weather treatment, here she is, in patina-ed, gently burnished, mirror finish glory:


----------



## Tonimichelle

880 said:


> I was stalking a black box Calvi on eBay and missed it (think it later reappeared marked up 100%, but I’m not sure), when I got word of a pre loved 28 BBK retourne, phw circa 2002. She has gorgeous lines and a graceful shape. Post @docride rejuvenating spa and weather treatment, here she is, in patina-ed, gently burnished, mirror finish glory:
> View attachment 4933726


She’s beautiful! Congratulations on such a great find


----------



## surfchick

880 said:


> I was stalking a black box Calvi on eBay and missed it (think it later reappeared marked up 100%, but I’m not sure), when I got word of a pre loved 28 BBK retourne, phw circa 2002. She has gorgeous lines and a graceful shape. Post @docride rejuvenating spa and weather treatment, here she is, in patina-ed, gently burnished, mirror finish glory:
> View attachment 4933726


Very beautiful! Love the strap too! Just saw calvi box leather listing on ebay. The seller bought it just to resell!


----------



## loh

880 said:


> I was stalking a black box Calvi on eBay and missed it (think it later reappeared marked up 100%, but I’m not sure), when I got word of a pre loved 28 BBK retourne, phw circa 2002. She has gorgeous lines and a graceful shape. Post @docride rejuvenating spa and weather treatment, here she is, in patina-ed, gently burnished, mirror finish glory:
> View attachment 4933726



Beautiful.  Such great finds you get!


----------



## tejava




----------



## Iceskater88

Picked up my first H scarf. I think I’ve just entered the danger zone with scarves.


----------



## iamyumi

a little pick-me-up.  It’s so bright and sweet - exactly what I need right now


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> I was stalking a black box Calvi on eBay and missed it (think it later reappeared marked up 100%, but I’m not sure), when I got word of a pre loved 28 BBK retourne, phw circa 2002. She has gorgeous lines and a graceful shape. Post @docride rejuvenating spa and weather treatment, here she is, in patina-ed, gently burnished, mirror finish glory:
> View attachment 4933726


immaculate! and as you say such a graceful shape


----------



## Chrismin

Wow gorgeous !
Congrats !


880 said:


> I was stalking a black box Calvi on eBay and missed it (think it later reappeared marked up 100%, but I’m not sure), when I got word of a pre loved 28 BBK retourne, phw circa 2002. She has gorgeous lines and a graceful shape. Post @docride rejuvenating spa and weather treatment, here she is, in patina-ed, gently burnished, mirror finish glory:
> View attachment 4933726


----------



## labelo

Iceskater88 said:


> Picked up my first H scarf. I think I’ve just entered the danger zone with scarves.



Twins on that Wild Singapore! Scarves are very dangerous hobby, but so much fun.


----------



## DrTr

Iceskater88 said:


> Picked up my first H scarf. I think I’ve just entered the danger zone with scarves.


Love it! I hope to have its twin under the tree next week. And yes! You officially entered the danger zone - that first silky scarf sends many of us sliding (although for you maybe ice skating!) down that very slippery orange slope. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## DrTr

auntynat said:


> Tree present for the husband and his favourite place on the couch as we are definitely in winter temperatures now. The Avalon seems a bit softer than the ones I bought years ago, so at least I hope he won’t call it a Horse blanket which was his first reaction many years ago!
> 
> View attachment 4933276
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933277


a horse blanket!! Love it - but these are oh so soft cozy and warm. Bet he will love it


----------



## mp4

tejava said:


> View attachment 4933757


OMG!  This is gorgeous!  I was offered a Lisse version with chèvr, but matte


----------



## forestrays

My first Hermes bag - the Garden Party in Canvas!  It's become hard to be able to buy bags (even the non B/K/C) at my local Hermes store so when I saw this on the online store I knew I had to get it. I've always liked the look of the GP but wasn't sure it would work for me as it was handheld. It turns out it's not an issue at all since this bag is so nice and light!

I also met a lovely SA at my local store and I was lucky enough to be able to score a rodeo and a pair of twillies. I love how they completely transform the look of my bag. Now I understand what people mean when they say Hermes is a "slippery slope" as I'm already looking forward to my next purchases


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> I was stalking a black box Calvi on eBay and missed it (think it later reappeared marked up 100%, but I’m not sure), when I got word of a pre loved 28 BBK retourne, phw circa 2002. She has gorgeous lines and a graceful shape. Post @docride rejuvenating spa and weather treatment, here she is, in patina-ed, gently burnished, mirror finish glory:
> View attachment 4933726


She came out beautifully!


----------



## hers4eva

forestrays said:


> View attachment 4933974
> 
> 
> My first Hermes bag - the Garden Party in Canvas!  It's become hard to be able to buy bags (even the non B/K/C) at my local Hermes store so when I saw this on the online store I knew I had to get it. I've always liked the look of the GP but wasn't sure it would work for me as it was handheld. It turns out it's not an issue at all since this bag is so nice and light!
> 
> I also met a lovely SA at my local store and I was lucky enough to be able to score a rodeo and a pair of twillies. I love how they completely transform the look of my bag. Now I understand what people mean when they say Hermes is a "slippery slope" as I'm already looking forward to my next purchases





Your bag and her outfit is stunning 
Congratulations ...


----------



## redhott

Les Cles CSGM
The Three Graces 90


----------



## jp824

forestrays said:


> View attachment 4933974
> 
> 
> My first Hermes bag - the Garden Party in Canvas!  It's become hard to be able to buy bags (even the non B/K/C) at my local Hermes store so when I saw this on the online store I knew I had to get it. I've always liked the look of the GP but wasn't sure it would work for me as it was handheld. It turns out it's not an issue at all since this bag is so nice and light!
> 
> I also met a lovely SA at my local store and I was lucky enough to be able to score a rodeo and a pair of twillies. I love how they completely transform the look of my bag. Now I understand what people mean when they say Hermes is a "slippery slope" as I'm already looking forward to my next purchases


Love how you dressed up your GP!


----------



## jp824

Early Christmas present to myself..30 craie B Togo with rose gold ❤️.  I usually like my bags naked but I just couldn’t resist this bag charm.  Still have to get used to having something dangling on my bag ....but just realized that I could be going down a slippery slope 


She provides a nice balance to my 25 lime B which I also just recently added to my collection.


----------



## forestrays

hers4eva said:


> Your bag and her outfit is stunning
> Congratulations ...



Thank you so much! 



jp824 said:


> Love how you dressed up your GP!



Thank you!!


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> I was stalking a black box Calvi on eBay and missed it (think it later reappeared marked up 100%, but I’m not sure), when I got word of a pre loved 28 BBK retourne, phw circa 2002. She has gorgeous lines and a graceful shape. Post @docride rejuvenating spa and weather treatment, here she is, in patina-ed, gently burnished, mirror finish glory:
> View attachment 4933726


I know GHW is classic, but I LOVE this silver/palladium with the black box. Just breathtaking!!!


----------



## DrTr

forestrays said:


> View attachment 4933974
> 
> 
> My first Hermes bag - the Garden Party in Canvas!  It's become hard to be able to buy bags (even the non B/K/C) at my local Hermes store so when I saw this on the online store I knew I had to get it. I've always liked the look of the GP but wasn't sure it would work for me as it was handheld. It turns out it's not an issue at all since this bag is so nice and light!
> 
> I also met a lovely SA at my local store and I was lucky enough to be able to score a rodeo and a pair of twillies. I love how they completely transform the look of my bag. Now I understand what people mean when they say Hermes is a "slippery slope" as I'm already looking forward to my next purchases


Love your GP, especially all dressed up! Our first H bag is always special!  Here’s to many more


----------



## cuselover

tejava said:


> View attachment 4933757


May I ask what size is this?


----------



## laurenad

Iceskater88 said:


> Picked up my first H scarf. I think I’ve just entered the danger zone with scarves.


Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## DR2014

jp824 said:


> Early Christmas present to myself..30 craie B Togo with rose gold ❤.  I usually like my bags naked but I just couldn’t resist this bag charm.  Still have to get used to having something dangling on my bag ....but just realized that I could be going down a slippery slope
> View attachment 4934106
> 
> She provides a nice balance to my 25 lime B which I also just recently added to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4934110


I love your collection and these three colors together are superb!


----------



## missBV

Hi all, got my personalized watch today and a picotin yesterday  thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## Podoyogurt

Been going to the H store every week to look for a bearn wallet in rose confetti and a black velvet oz mule  I actually switched my H store just to score the last rose confetti wallet in Sg  so happy because this is my fav pink. And I got myself trocadero mules with mink fur ❤️ merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Sourisbrune

forestrays said:


> View attachment 4933974
> 
> 
> My first Hermes bag - the Garden Party in Canvas!  It's become hard to be able to buy bags (even the non B/K/C) at my local Hermes store so when I saw this on the online store I knew I had to get it. I've always liked the look of the GP but wasn't sure it would work for me as it was handheld. It turns out it's not an issue at all since this bag is so nice and light!
> 
> I also met a lovely SA at my local store and I was lucky enough to be able to score a rodeo and a pair of twillies. I love how they completely transform the look of my bag. Now I understand what people mean when they say Hermes is a "slippery slope" as I'm already looking forward to my next purchases


I saw this one online and came very close to buying it.  I am so glad it went to a wonderful home.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Zenbag

Love my new noir picotin . Thanks!


----------



## slyeee

My Halzan 25 and rodeo.  Constance compact to go for size comparison. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## tejava

cuselover said:


> May I ask what size is this?


B30


----------



## porbulerias

Collier de Chien bracelet in RGHW  One drawback is that the smallest size is still too big on my tiny wrist so it keeps turning around...but I can’t stop staring at it


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> A couple of souvenirs from a recent trip...pave cdc in white gold, three graces application and plume de fete csgm! Thanks for letting me share!


Nice souvenirs - all look lovely on you - hope it was a pleasure trip !!


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> Early Christmas present to myself..30 craie B Togo with rose gold ❤.  I usually like my bags naked but I just couldn’t resist this bag charm.  Still have to get used to having something dangling on my bag ....but just realized that I could be going down a slippery slope
> View attachment 4934106
> 
> She provides a nice balance to my 25 lime B which I also just recently added to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4934110


Beautiful collection


----------



## jp824

DR2014 said:


> I love your collection and these three colors together are superb!


Thank you very much! 



Ethengdurst said:


> Ethengdurst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous bracelet! Congratulations 
What Is typically your wrist size ? I’ve been eying this bracelet but have extremely small wrists as well .. 





porbulerias said:


> Collier de Chien bracelet in RGHW  One drawback is that the smallest size is still too big on my tiny wrist so it keeps turning around...but I can’t stop staring at it
> 
> View attachment 4934705


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Pre-loved....new to me B-35 Rose Tyrien in Epsom leather. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## meluvbags

Just picked this up! Love the gold on gold combo but the eventual scratches on the H worry me lol. Thanks for letting me share  Loving these December goodies!


----------



## cateyeada

My Christmas gift!


----------



## Perja

cateyeada said:


> My Christmas gift!
> 
> View attachment 4934889



OMG!! How cute. Congratulations!


----------



## tejava

cateyeada said:


> My Christmas gift!
> 
> View attachment 4934889


I have this in black and I love it!


----------



## stylemeter

Momoe Mint said:


> Thank you!  Yes, at last, a red that sings to my heart


Looks stunning


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

A few months ago I asked in the forum if anyone had seen a K28 in Bleu Brume and one lovely member mentioned Bleu Pale as an alternative. Little did I know that last week I would walk into my local Hermes store for a free service (the irony of this still makes me giggle, I just wanted an extra hole in my belt) only for my amazing SA to tell me he had a little surprise for me... he brought out a big orange box containing a Bleu Pale K28 Retourne, Taurillon Clemence leather with PHW. I originally wished for a very different Kelly, but couldn't stop talking to my SA about how gorgeous bleu brume / light blue is in the months prior. This is the first Kelly I bought myself (I inherited gorgeous bags from my grandmother) and I hit a huge work milestone last week, so this makes buying the bag even more exciting and something I will always look back on.


----------



## nymeria

ChicHappens. said:


> A few months ago I asked in the forum if anyone had seen a K28 in Bleu Brume and one lovely member mentioned Bleu Pale as an alternative. Little did I know that last week I would walk into my local Hermes store for a free service (the irony of this still makes me giggle, I just wanted an extra hole in my belt) only for my amazing SA to tell me he had a little surprise for me... he brought out a big orange box containing a Bleu Pale K28 Retourne, Taurillon Clemence leather with PHW. I originally wished for a very different Kelly, but couldn't stop talking to my SA about how gorgeous bleu brume / light blue is in the months prior. This is the first Kelly I bought myself (I inherited gorgeous bags from my grandmother) and I hit a huge work milestone last week, so this makes buying the bag even more exciting and something I will always look back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935254


What an absolutely gorgeous bag- and all the sweeter because of that milestone! Congrats on a well deserved present to yourself. 
(I can't help but say "You really thought you were going to get out of Hermes with just a free service?   Oh, you silly thing!!)


----------



## DrTr

ChicHappens. said:


> A few months ago I asked in the forum if anyone had seen a K28 in Bleu Brume and one lovely member mentioned Bleu Pale as an alternative. Little did I know that last week I would walk into my local Hermes store for a free service (the irony of this still makes me giggle, I just wanted an extra hole in my belt) only for my amazing SA to tell me he had a little surprise for me... he brought out a big orange box containing a Bleu Pale K28 Retourne, Taurillon Clemence leather with PHW. I originally wished for a very different Kelly, but couldn't stop talking to my SA about how gorgeous bleu brume / light blue is in the months prior. This is the first Kelly I bought myself (I inherited gorgeous bags from my grandmother) and I hit a huge work milestone last week, so this makes buying the bag even more exciting and something I will always look back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935254


gorgeous kelly and lovely story!  Wear her well. So glad for you


----------



## forestrays

Sourisbrune said:


> I saw this one online and came very close to buying it.  I am so glad it went to a wonderful home.  Wear it in good health!



Thank you!  I was surprised I managed to get it since bags go out of stock so quickly on the online store!


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

nymeria said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous bag- and all the sweeter because of that milestone! Congrats on a well deserved present to yourself.
> (I can't help but say "You really thought you were going to get out of Hermes with just a free service?   Oh, you silly thing!!)


Hahahaha touché.  I went a little Twilly wild last season, so I walked out with something new whenever I went in. I was so set on just getting the extra belt hole!  And thank you! I am so in love with the bag and cannot stop staring at her.


----------



## Marlee

I love my new Passifolia dessert plates!


----------



## starlitgrove

I was looking at Petit H on the website, something to gift a friend who has everything, when I spotted the shoelaces  I have a few white sneakers and I thought I would get laces to put some colour in them.

It came with this cute ornament on the ribbon - is that a reindeer?







Here they are on my white sacais:


----------



## Ladybaga

starlitgrove said:


> I was looking at Petit H on the website, something to gift a friend who has everything, when I spotted the shoelaces  I have a few white sneakers and I thought I would get laces to put some colour in them.
> 
> It came with this cute ornament on the ribbon - is that a reindeer?
> 
> View attachment 4935637
> 
> View attachment 4935638
> 
> View attachment 4935639
> 
> Here they are on my white sacais:
> View attachment 4935641
> 
> View attachment 4935642


These look amazing on your sneakers! Love it!!!  I think the ornament on your package is a doe or a fawn? To be a reindeer, should it have horns?  I live in the south, so I truly don't know anything about reindeer.  (hahaha!)


----------



## starlitgrove

Ladybaga said:


> These look amazing on your sneakers! Love it!!!  I think the ornament on your package is a doe or a fawn? To be a reindeer, should it have horns?  I live in the south, so I truly don't know anything about reindeer.  (hahaha!)


Thank you! I am wearing them around the house right now  And you are right, it’s missing the reindeer horns


----------



## Chrismin

Long cardigans and C18 in nata 
Was initially on the fence about the Constance but now that I met her I love her


----------



## mugenprincess

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4935848
> View attachment 4935849
> 
> 
> Long cardigans and C18 in nata
> Was initially on the fence about the Constance but now that I met her I love her


The bag and cardigans are gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you- how kind of you 
Happy holidays !




mugenprincess said:


> The bag and cardigans are gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## jp824

meluvbags said:


> Just picked this up! Love the gold on gold combo but the eventual scratches on the H worry me lol. Thanks for letting me share  Loving these December goodies!


 Beautiful.  I am partial to gold on gold as well.  Enjoy!


----------



## jp824

cateyeada said:


> My Christmas gift!
> 
> View attachment 4934889


Adorable!  Can this be worn cross body?


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4935848
> View attachment 4935849
> 
> 
> Long cardigans and C18 in nata
> Was initially on the fence about the Constance but now that I met her I love her



I love both ensembles!  You look marvelous and congrats on the C!  It really suits you.


----------



## jp824

ChicHappens. said:


> A few months ago I asked in the forum if anyone had seen a K28 in Bleu Brume and one lovely member mentioned Bleu Pale as an alternative. Little did I know that last week I would walk into my local Hermes store for a free service (the irony of this still makes me giggle, I just wanted an extra hole in my belt) only for my amazing SA to tell me he had a little surprise for me... he brought out a big orange box containing a Bleu Pale K28 Retourne, Taurillon Clemence leather with PHW. I originally wished for a very different Kelly, but couldn't stop talking to my SA about how gorgeous bleu brume / light blue is in the months prior. This is the first Kelly I bought myself (I inherited gorgeous bags from my grandmother) and I hit a huge work milestone last week, so this makes buying the bag even more exciting and something I will always look back on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935254


Bags to commemorate milestones are always so special.  They hold such wonderful memories.  Enjoy!


----------



## jp824

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4935848
> View attachment 4935849
> 
> 
> Long cardigans and C18 in nata
> Was initially on the fence about the Constance but now that I met her I love her


Love the look and congrats on your Constance! For years, I’ve said no to Constance, and now after my first one, I want more


----------



## Ladybaga

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4935848
> View attachment 4935849
> 
> 
> Long cardigans and C18 in nata
> Was initially on the fence about the Constance but now that I met her I love her


Beautiful Constance! I love it with PHW, too!  So cool. It picks up the tone for nata, perfectly!
You look amazing with it and in your cardigans!


----------



## 880

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4935848
> View attachment 4935849
> 
> 
> Long cardigans and C18 in nata
> Was initially on the fence about the Constance but now that I met her I love her


you look amazing! Love the Constance on you and the long cardigans!

latest H purchase: 8 St. Louis Oxymore whisky glasses (the medium size that can fit an ice cube) so we can use them for water or wine too. We‘ll probably get the small ones for whisky neat once we decide on a fun color.


----------



## Chrismin

Thanks so much ! Was not on my radar but my SA suggested it esp since it went so well w the cardigans !





loh said:


> I love both ensembles!  You look marvelous and congrats on the C!  It really suits you.


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you !
I know what you mean - never considered it but now I’d like a 24 as well ... this is the problem of H... sigh ..


jp824 said:


> Love the look and congrats on your Constance! For years, I’ve said no to Constance, and now after my first one, I want more


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 4935848
> View attachment 4935849
> 
> 
> Long cardigans and C18 in nata
> Was initially on the fence about the Constance but now that I met her I love her


Love both of the cardigans!!! They look amazing on you ... and so does the C!!! Congrats!


----------



## Chrismin

Thanks lady !! Love your Insta ❤️



Israeli_Flava said:


> Love both of the cardigans!!! They look amazing on you ... and so does the C!!! Congrats!


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you @Ladybaga ! I agree about the nata and PHW!



Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful Constance! I love it with PHW, too!  So cool. It picks up the tone for nata, perfectly!
> You look amazing with it and in your cardigans!


----------



## crisbac

Early Christmas present from me to me!  Noir GHW Clic Clac H bracelet.


----------



## cateyeada

jp824 said:


> Adorable!  Can this be worn cross body?


Yes


----------



## Perja

ChicHappens. said:


> A few months ago I asked in the forum if anyone had seen a K28 in Bleu Brume and one lovely member mentioned Bleu Pale as an alternative. Little did I know that last week I would walk into my local Hermes store for a free service (the irony of this still makes me giggle, I just wanted an extra hole in my belt) only for my amazing SA to tell me he had a little surprise for me...


Walk in for a hole in your belt, end up with a notch on it and a hole in your wallet    ChicHappens, you wear your username well. Wear the bag in good health!


----------



## hokatie

crisbac said:


> Early Christmas present from me to me!  Noir GHW Clic Clac H bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4936392


Such a great gift for Christmas and we’re twin


----------



## hokatie

My Christmas’ gifts have arrived today and there will be one more on the way. I am counting down to the Christmas to open them one by one now


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> Early Christmas present from me to me!  Noir GHW Clic Clac H bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4936392



So chic my dear @crisbac ! An absolutely classic, enjoy it my friend!


----------



## crisbac

hokatie said:


> Such a great gift for Christmas and we’re twin


Thank you very much, my dear @hokatie!  So happy we're twins! Yay! 


PetiteParisChic said:


> So chic my dear @crisbac ! An absolutely classic, enjoy it my friend!


Thank you so much, my dear @PetiteParisChic!


----------



## Ladybaga

crisbac said:


> Early Christmas present from me to me!  Noir GHW Clic Clac H bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4936392


This is a forever Hermes piece! So classic and easy to wear! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## crisbac

Ladybaga said:


> This is a forever Hermes piece! So classic and easy to wear! LOVE IT!!!


Thanks a lot, my dear @Ladybaga!


----------



## nashpoo

I had to!!


----------



## yogurtmega

long time follower, first time contributor... I was browsing on YouTube during thanksgiving and an unboxing of this little cutie completely captured my heart... I have to have it! After refreshing H.com like a mad person for 2 weeks, I got it!!! Then FedEx messed up my delivery but miraculously the package showed up today!!! Had to open it ‘cause I can’t wait longer  here is my mini Elvie gold on gold. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## momoc

yogurtmega said:


> long time follower, first time contributor... I was browsing on YouTube during thanksgiving and an unboxing of this little cutie completely captured my heart... I have to have it! After refreshing H.com like a mad person for 2 weeks, I got it!!! Then FedEx messed up my delivery but miraculously the package showed up today!!! Had to open it ‘cause I can’t wait longer  here is my mini Elvie gold on gold. Thanks for letting me share



I love gold! And it’s always nice to see these hard to snap H.com pieces getting to people who actually love and want to use them instead of scalpers who only want to resell for profit. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## porbulerias

Chrismin said:


> Gorgeous bracelet! Congratulations
> What Is typically your wrist size ? I’ve been eying this bracelet but have extremely small wrists as well ..


It’s 13.5cm  What about you? I like how it looks snug on others but I know that’s not a look I can get with Hermes bracelets. It doesn’t take away from how beautiful this is!


----------



## microwave

My first Kelly ^_^!!!


----------



## loh

microwave said:


> My first Kelly ^_^!!!
> 
> View attachment 4937129



She's perfect, congrats!!


----------



## DrTr

microwave said:


> My first Kelly ^_^!!!
> 
> View attachment 4937129


Gorgeous!  I too got my first Kelly this year. Aren’t they fabulous! Happy holidays


----------



## AlienaHermes

microwave said:


> My first Kelly ^_^!!!
> 
> View attachment 4937129


What a beauty!


----------



## christine728

Birkin 30 noir Togo ghw.
I never had this bag on my radar but I think it’s a nice classic . I realize that I definitely could not pull off a B3o in any other color.


----------



## JadeFor3st

yogurtmega said:


> long time follower, first time contributor... I was browsing on YouTube during thanksgiving and an unboxing of this little cutie completely captured my heart... I have to have it! After refreshing H.com like a mad person for 2 weeks, I got it!!! Then FedEx messed up my delivery but miraculously the package showed up today!!! Had to open it ‘cause I can’t wait longer  here is my mini Elvie gold on gold. Thanks for letting me share



A little extra work to get what you want makes it more special and memorable!  
I’m very happy it’s in your possession. It’s a very cute and versatile purse. Congratulations!


----------



## kittynui

Orange (or pink ) Christmas


----------



## Pleasantplum

Finally entering the world of Hermès with a Béarn wallet


----------



## momasaurus

microwave said:


> My first Kelly ^_^!!!
> 
> View attachment 4937129


Gorgeous! I love contrast stitching.


----------



## JA_UK

My latest purchase which I scored from the H website, Canvas GP30 Verso.


----------



## starlitgrove

This arrived Christmas eve! Just in time!


----------



## Chrismin

So very excited to give my sister her 40th bday gift !! 
Picotin 18 rose azalea 
Petit H monkey charm
Twillys recontre oceane
The battery 90cm
Haven’t see her since February !


----------



## hers4eva

JA_UK said:


> My latest purchase which I scored from the H website, Canvas GP30 Verso.
> View attachment 4938220



oh my gosh that’s so stunning  
congratulations!


----------



## ricababes

I was so happy that the store was able to find and get the last white gold gambade pendant. And, I finally got a rodeo charm!
I am a happy girl right here!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Got this sweater today!


----------



## cravin

880 said:


> Arriving on Wednesday 32 box kelly, brushed phw, orginal color looks like prune in this photo, but its raisin. H silver clutch (both new to me, and spa/restored by @docride
> 
> (No eta yet on a future prject art bag: distressed 30B Vache liegee brushed phw
> 
> View attachment 4929511



Wife wants raisin so badly but production has been so limited with the color that we may go reseller next year with the prices of 35s so low


----------



## Zenbag

Evelyne TPM etoupe and Rodeo in rose mexico. Thanks


----------



## clinic55

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got this sweater today!
> View attachment 4938426
> View attachment 4938425


Projects carre suits you very well.
I was hesitating to buy it or not. But I make a decision to order it right now. Thank you for sharing us.


----------



## Selenet

My latest purchase... I love the colour!


----------



## hers4eva

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4938562
> 
> My latest purchase... I love the colour!



it’s so delicious and scrumptious


----------



## catin

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got this sweater today!
> View attachment 4938426
> View attachment 4938425


I love your whole outfit - is the hat H too?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

catin said:


> I love your whole outfit - is the hat H too?


Yes it is! Mine is black + ghw. There is also a dark navy + phw version


----------



## Hermes Zen

Small purchase from h.com. Love the pink. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> Early Christmas present from me to me!  Noir GHW Clic Clac H bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4936392


So pretty dear @crisbac !  A beautiful neutral to enjoy!


----------



## stylemeter

ricababes said:


> I was so happy that the store was able to find and get the last white gold gambade pendant. And, I finally got a rodeo charm!
> I am a happy girl right here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938264


Hi I love the small pouch ? Is it also Hermes


----------



## pearlgrass

kittynui said:


> Orange (or pink ) Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938053



Lovely pink color


----------



## ricababes

It’s a lipstick pouch from Chanel. 


stylemeter said:


> Hi I love the small pouch ? Is it also Hermes


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> So pretty dear @crisbac !  A beautiful neutral to enjoy!


Thank you so much, my dear @Nerja!


----------



## hellectra

Finally... happy to report my K28, togo etain retourné in phd... amazing!!!


----------



## ricababes

This rodeo charm looks really good on my B!


----------



## Ceeje89

dsrm said:


> Finally got a Calvi after reading all the posts. Went in for epsom but end it up getting goat skin due to 2 tone color. Also picked up a Bastia for hubby



I’ve got a two color chèvre calvi too and I LOVE it!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## jp824

DR2014 said:


> I love your collection and these three colors together are superb!


Thank you!


----------



## madamelizaking

Just some cute Oran’s in velvet. My girlfriend called them Liberace, but I don’t care . I have a feeling my Oran collection is going to grow exponentially  in 2021, lol.


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

Three Clic H (one basic and two special versions) and the Farandole small bracelet


----------



## Leo the Lion

Santa was very good to me this year. I did an entire Christmas unboxing haul on my YouTube channel. Happy New Year 2021 everyone!!


----------



## nashpoo

Another hermy!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My new ex libris necklace, and hair scrunchy.


----------



## getbetterwithH

So sorry, but I’m new to this thread. Does it only cover H store/online store purchases or any beautiful H items? Thank you. Have been lusting  over your items for quite a bit. Enjoy them and wear them in good health, especially now!


----------



## diane278

My SA texted me a photo of the Her Mes scarf last week. I’m thinking that she knows me pretty well...it arrived yesterday.


----------



## Rhl2987

diane278 said:


> My SA texted me a photo of the Her Mes scarf last week. I’m thinking that she knows me pretty well...it arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4940484
> 
> View attachment 4940483


I love that!!


----------



## getbetterwithH

diane278 said:


> My SA texted me a photo of the Her Mes scarf last week. I’m thinking that she knows me pretty well...it arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4940484
> 
> View attachment 4940483


Beautiful and elegant fall/winter colors!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

diane278 said:


> My SA texted me a photo of the Her Mes scarf last week. I’m thinking that she knows me pretty well...it arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4940484
> 
> View attachment 4940483


my kind of colour palette gorgeous!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

getbetterwithH said:


> So sorry, but I’m new to this thread. Does it only cover H store/online store purchases or any beautiful H items? Thank you. Have been lusting  over your items for quite a bit. Enjoy them and wear them in good health, especially now!


I think its any H purchase thats new to you-


----------



## getbetterwithH

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I think its any H purchase thats new to you-


Great. Thank you. 2020 has been a good year in regards to H finds at least


----------



## TravellerMX

diane278 said:


> My SA texted me a photo of the Her Mes scarf last week. I’m thinking that she knows me pretty well...it arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4940484
> 
> View attachment 4940483


Refined combination of neutrals - very elegant! Would you mind sharing the reference code, please?


----------



## Otis31

diane278 said:


> My SA texted me a photo of the Her Mes scarf last week. I’m thinking that she knows me pretty well...it arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4940484
> 
> View attachment 4940483


I love this.  I would have never thought about it, but when folded...❤!


----------



## Prinipessa

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My new ex libris necklace, and hair scrunchy.


Is your necklace the medium size?  Would love a modeling photo. I’m seriously thinking about getting one.


----------



## okayitsme2000

My Christmas present finely arrived.

Halzan 31 blue pale/blue glacier. 
The cool neutrals is perfect for winter. 


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DoggieBags




----------



## DrTr

getbetterwithH said:


> So sorry, but I’m new to this thread. Does it only cover H store/online store purchases or any beautiful H items? Thank you. Have been lusting  over your items for quite a bit. Enjoy them and wear them in good health, especially now!


Thank you are free to post your Hermès finds!!  We see lots of “new to me” lovelies. Can’t wait to see yours!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Prinipessa said:


> Is your necklace the medium size?  Would love a modeling photo. I’m seriously thinking about getting one.


It is the medium size. The small is so small and the largest is way too big I look like Mr T.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

getbetterwithH said:


> So sorry, but I’m new to this thread. Does it only cover H store/online store purchases or any beautiful H items? Thank you. Have been lusting  over your items for quite a bit. Enjoy them and wear them in good health, especially now!


It covers everything even the ones you get from resellers.


----------



## juzdin

foxyqt said:


> Another score from the Hermès website! Kelly Classique Wallet To Go in Vert De Gris with GHW  Im so happy that I was able to catch one AND a mini Lindy from the website because these are impossibly hard to get from boutiques ATM!!
> 
> View attachment 4929450
> View attachment 4929451
> View attachment 4929452
> View attachment 4929453
> 
> 
> It is more beautiful than I expected! Fits my phone comfortably (iPhone X) and I can still put in a few more items (mask, sanitizer, etc.) it is perfect for going out!



OMG that's my dream colour/leather/hardware combination! Congratulations!!


----------



## getbetterwithH

DrTr said:


> Thank you are free to post your Hermès finds!!  We see lots of “new to me” lovelies. Can’t wait to see yours!


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## ls224

I bought these beauties last week from the SF H store (and clearly, have been wearing them ever since!). The Ancora loafers in Bleu Dorset. Absolutely love the buttery soft leather that doesn't need to be broken in.


----------



## Chrismin

Lovely!  Are they true to size ?





ls224 said:


> I bought these beauties last week from the SF H store (and clearly, have been wearing them ever since!). The Ancora loafers in Bleu Dorset. Absolutely love the buttery soft leather that doesn't need to be broken in.


----------



## ls224

Chrismin said:


> Lovely!  Are they true to size ?



Yes they are! And they have a really comfortable fit because of the soft leather.


----------



## Scandibabe

My DD is trying my Kelly seller 32 
I just bought her yesterday! Love her❤️


----------



## Nerja

Christmas gifts from my DDs: my first Rodeo charm and two pretty clic bracelets!  The bracelets are bleu abysse and couvertures et tenues de jour!  The Rodeo is rose azalée.


----------



## hers4eva

Nerja said:


> Christmas gifts from my DDs: my first Rodeo charm and two pretty clic bracelets!  The bracelets are bleu abysse and couvertures et tenues de jour!  The Rodeo is rose azalée.
> View attachment 4941529
> View attachment 4941530



your twilly is the perfect match for your bag


----------



## getbetterwithH

H was very speedy with this order despite me ordering it from the French site due to availability.

this is the Rouge Piment lipstick sleeve. Its first job will be to cover the new fall shade Rose Ombré that I ordered along with it


----------



## Fashionista2

jp824 said:


> Early Christmas present to myself..30 craie B Togo with rose gold ❤.  I usually like my bags naked but I just couldn’t resist this bag charm.  Still have to get used to having something dangling on my bag ....but just realized that I could be going down a slippery slope
> View attachment 4934106
> 
> She provides a nice balance to my 25 lime B which I also just recently added to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 4934110


Absolutely stunning


----------



## LVCH4ever

My 2nd Oasis Sandals in Rouge Tomette 36.5 TTS


----------



## DrTr

getbetterwithH said:


> Thank you for your kind words


Of course - I’m always happy to see new folks here, and I always like seeing everyone’s lovelies. I see a Kelly in your avatar that I would like to see more of hopefully!


----------



## getbetterwithH

DrTr said:


> Of course - I’m always happy to see new folks here, and I always like seeing everyone’s lovelies. I see a Kelly in your avatar that I would like to see more of hopefully!


It‘s a B35 in Rouge H and my pride and joy (and only B). I do have a Kelly but it‘s more vintage. Though I have to admit, the Kelly is my favorite style. More cumbersome to use but so elegant. thanks again


----------



## DrTr

getbetterwithH said:


> H was very speedy with this order despite me ordering it from the French site due to availability.
> 
> this is the Rouge Piment lipstick sleeve. Its first job will be to cover the new fall shade Rose Ombré that I ordered along with it


Love your case and lipstick!  Thanks for the detailed photos, I was curious how the whole thing was constructed.


----------



## DrTr

getbetterwithH said:


> It‘s a B35 in Rouge H and my pride and joy (and only B). I do have a Kelly but it‘s more vintage. Though I have to admit, the Kelly is my favorite style. More cumbersome to use but so elegant. thanks again


Whoops, after looking again saw it was a B!  It really is lovely. The great thing about H is that vintage often looks just beautiful, and they are meant to last and to be loved. What a classic you have!


----------



## jp824

Fashionista2 said:


> Absolutely stunning


Thank you!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Calya mules. The color is closer to bone than in the picture. I loved them in the show and they did not disappoint. True to size.


----------



## Venessa84

Decided to add the matching Avalon blanket to my pillow and starting a little addiction to these Hermes bracelets


----------



## Nerja

hers4eva said:


> your twilly is the perfect match for your bag


Thank you so much! Dear @hers4eva


----------



## Chrismin

Are you in the US ?


Dreaming Big said:


> Calya mules. The color is closer to bone than in the picture. I loved them in the show and they did not disappoint. True to size.


----------



## starlitgrove

Something to help warm me up this chilly winter


----------



## asatoasz

My H Christmas....some pre-loved, some H.com. Rogue H B35 in Chèvre de Coromandel, Epsom Silk’in, Evercolor Bastia with Promanade Au Faubourg 90 cm.


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Decided to add the matching Avalon blanket to my pillow and starting a little addiction to these Hermes bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4942089
> View attachment 4942090


Love your pillow, blanket and gorgeous blue DT rivale!  Hate to tell you this (bet you already know) there are no LITTLE addictions once you start the slide down the slippery orange slope


----------



## DrTr

asatoasz said:


> My H Christmas....some pre-loved, some H.com. Rogue H B35 in Chèvre de Coromandel, Epsom Silk’in, Evercolor Bastia with Promanade Au Faubourg 90 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942741


simply rouge gorgeous!!


----------



## asatoasz

DrTr said:


> simply rouge gorgeous!!


Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Forgot my newest personalized perfume in my last post


----------



## getbetterwithH

asatoasz said:


> My H Christmas....some pre-loved, some H.com. Rogue H B35 in Chèvre de Coromandel, Epsom Silk’in, Evercolor Bastia with Promanade Au Faubourg 90 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942741


What a beautiful sight!


----------



## hers4eva

asatoasz said:


> My H Christmas....some pre-loved, some H.com. Rogue H B35 in Chèvre de Coromandel, Epsom Silk’in, Evercolor Bastia with Promanade Au Faubourg 90 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942741



your B’s leather looks like it is so scrumptious   
how is it compared to Clemence?


----------



## asatoasz

getbetterwithH said:


> What a beautiful sight!





hers4eva said:


> your B’s leather looks like it is so scrumptious
> how is it compared to Clemence?


Thank you both for your kind words!   

@hers4eva I don’t own anything in Clemence, so I can’t comment on the comparison. I would suggest you check out the Ode to Chèvre thread for that information.  There’s a wealth of knowledge on TPF!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Christmas gifts from my DDs: my first Rodeo charm and two pretty clic bracelets!  The bracelets are bleu abysse and couvertures et tenues de jour!  The Rodeo is rose azalée.
> View attachment 4941529
> View attachment 4941530


Everything is so lovely, dear @Nerja!  And twinsies on Bleu Abysse!


----------



## jp824

Dreaming Big said:


> Calya mules. The color is closer to bone than in the picture. I loved them in the show and they did not disappoint. True to size.


The shoes are adorable.


----------



## jp824

Venessa84 said:


> Decided to add the matching Avalon blanket to my pillow and starting a little addiction to these Hermes bracelets
> 
> View attachment 4942089
> View attachment 4942090
> 
> View attachment 4942089
> View attachment 4942090



so cozy! Enjoy! 



asatoasz said:


> My H Christmas....some pre-loved, some H.com. Rogue H B35 in Chèvre de Coromandel, Epsom Silk’in, Evercolor Bastia with Promanade Au Faubourg 90 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942741


Love how everything is color coordinated! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## crisbac

Christmas present from DH: Rose Dragée RGHW Clic H bracelet! 




And... when I visited my lovely SA, I couldn't resist Marron Glacé!


----------



## asatoasz

@jp824 Thank you!


----------



## fabjanna

Dreaming Big said:


> Calya mules. The color is closer to bone than in the picture. I loved them in the show and they did not disappoint. True to size.


Hi, I am thinking about these too. Are they comfortable and easy to walk in?


----------



## Dreaming Big

fabjanna said:


> Hi, I am thinking about these too. Are they comfortable and easy to walk in?


I tried them on at home without socks and walked around a little. back and forth across my bedroom. They are comfortable and easy to walk in; however, I wouldn’t risk a full day walking around a city given that wood soles won’t be easy on the legs.


----------



## jp824

Very last minute purchase in 2020


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Summerof89 said:


> View attachment 4902730
> 
> b25 sellier was never on my list but she had me at etoupe with ghw


Congratulations  she’s beautiful....B sellier wasn’t on my list either but after further research, everyone that I have spoken to that got it offered to them, fell instantly in love with it. I pray the same for reaction for myself


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

cloee said:


> Congratulations. These are so pretty. Are they true to size ? I’ve been wanting them since last year too but unfortunately it never shows up on the Canadian site. Asking my SA to locate one but would love to hear your thoughts on sizing. Thank you


Mine are true to size. And actually very very pleasantly surprised that I was able to go all ten hours on them. I loved them so much that I went back and picked up the turquoise Color as well.....the “gold” espadrilles are men’s but I absolutely fell in love with them and are also surprisingly comfy and perfect for days when I know my feet will get bloated. I wanted the Aloha sandals in Red but apparently only France carries those and the purple Color is carried in Italy.I’m obsessed with the new “Tripoli” wedges I just got for my New Years gift from hubby. The “Trivoli” in black I wear to death lol.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

nvie said:


> View attachment 4903230
> View attachment 4903231
> 
> 
> Been eyeing this last year, our local store only carries the blue, tried the size and was hoping it will appear online, it did, beginning of this year but I missed out. Finally, it was online and I hesitated for two days and they were all gone again. Had to get it as soon as the second batch of stock went up online. Then all sizes were gone again in a few days.
> 
> Hermes Aloha sandals in black, perfect for our tropical weather.


So beautiful congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

britmanka said:


> just got my Hermes Classic H reversible belt on the real real. LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903270


Congratulations  beautiful


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

The Tripoli....wore my Trivoli to death LOL


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

jp824 said:


> Very last minute purchase in 2020
> 
> View attachment 4943972


Gorgeous and Congratulations  HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## getbetterwithH

So I thought I‘d a do a quarantine shot summing up all the things my husband can‘t ever unsee since- we try and stay home whenever possible. Or, to put a positive spin on it, the best things that happened to me in 2020 (besides, family, friends and health). Often enough, your knowledge and kindness stirred my to the right things and provided me with knowledge and diversion. Thank you!! And happy New Year!


----------



## DrTr

getbetterwithH said:


> So I thought I‘d a do a quarantine shot summing up all the things my husband can‘t ever unsee since- we try and stay home whenever possible. Or, to put a positive spin on it, the best things that happened to me in 2020 (besides, family, friends and health). Often enough, your knowledge and kindness stirred my to the right things and provided me with knowledge and diversion. Thank you!!


What a lovely collection! Thanks for sharing with us. H has helped make some things during this difficult year better, along with you and so many kind people here. Here’s to a better 2021 for all


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

getbetterwithH said:


> So I thought I‘d a do a quarantine shot summing up all the things my husband can‘t ever unsee since- we try and stay home whenever possible. Or, to put a positive spin on it, the best things that happened to me in 2020 (besides, family, friends and health). Often enough, your knowledge and kindness stirred my to the right things and provided me with knowledge and diversion. Thank you!!


Congratulations and happy new year


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

CrackBerryCream said:


> Please welcome my new to me Birkin 35 in Gold Swift with PHW and K stamp (2007). I bought it from Vestiaire Collective and just had it authenticated by @bababebi. There were two things different on this bag compared to my previous, in-store bought bags (which are newer though). I wanted to be absolutely sure before I cut the tags and I am glad that I consulted bababebi. It was a delightful, professional experience and I highly recommend her services!
> 
> Here are a few pictures in daylight (of which we don't get much these days in Germany) and at night.
> 
> View attachment 4901573
> View attachment 4901574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ht.
> 
> View attachment 4901572


Congratulations  so beautiful


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

cravin said:


> Picture doesn’t do it justice. Really vibrant colors in person.
> 
> View attachment 4902372


Beautiful


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Last day of the year purchase was my Tripoli wedges. Love the tri-color combination. Good thing they were closed on New Year’s eve and New Year’s day because I kept going back to purchase each sandal in every color they carried.


----------



## missBV

Hi, bought the mini Rivale in Swift on the first day of 2021. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## elle woods

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Mine are true to size. And actually very very pleasantly surprised that I was able to go all ten hours on them. I loved them so much that I went back and picked up the turquoise Color as well.....the “gold” espadrilles are men’s but I absolutely fell in love with them and are also surprisingly comfy and perfect for days when I know my feet will get bloated. I wanted the Aloha sandals in Red but apparently only France carries those and the purple Color is carried in Italy.I’m obsessed with the new “Tripoli” wedges I just got for my New Years gift from hubby. The “Trivoli” in black I wear to death lol.
> 
> View attachment 4944248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944249
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944265


Love your haul! Canada actually got these in the red/pink the name is Rose Baie and it is really cute! I got a pair because I love pink so much but had a tough time debating between them and the noir (should've gotten both like you did!).  I never saw them on the website though.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

missBV said:


> Hi, bought the mini Rivale in Swift on the first day of 2021. Happy new year everyone!


Congratulations  beautiful and happy new year


----------



## cloee

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Mine are true to size. And actually very very pleasantly surprised that I was able to go all ten hours on them. I loved them so much that I went back and picked up the turquoise Color as well.....the “gold” espadrilles are men’s but I absolutely fell in love with them and are also surprisingly comfy and perfect for days when I know my feet will get bloated. I wanted the Aloha sandals in Red but apparently only France carries those and the purple Color is carried in Italy.I’m obsessed with the new “Tripoli” wedges I just got for my New Years gift from hubby. The “Trivoli” in black I wear to death lol.
> 
> View attachment 4944248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944249
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944265


Thanks for sharing. You have a great haul. Congratulations.  We finally got these in Canada so my SA was able to set aside both the black and the pink (color is Rose Baie) and it was a pinkish red shade. I only took the black but thinking I should have gotten both. I’m a true 36.5 so both the 36 and 37 were not a perfect fit, but I just went with the 36 as there are no half sizes.


----------



## angelicskater16

My Noir Kelly 28 with Gold Hardware birthday bag


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

angelicskater16 said:


> My Noir Kelly 28 with Hold Hardware birthday bag


Happy birthday  and congratulations


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you  ❤️❤️❤️❤️


TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Happy birthday  and congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

cloee said:


> Thanks for sharing. You have a great haul. Congratulations.  We finally got these in Canada so my SA was able to set aside both the black and the pink (color is Rose Baie) and it was a pinkish red shade. I only took the black but thinking I should have gotten both. I’m a true 36.5 so both the 36 and 37 were not a perfect fit, but I just went with the 36 as there are no half sizes.


Thank you so so much!!! I called my SA today and ordered the Rose Baie!!! I was told a few months ago that those were not in my area so I got the turquoise but I really wanted the Rose. I love you so much and don’t even know you  but I am so glad to have found you here because, because of you I was able to call my SA and they got it done. Thank you and  Happy New Year. Got to get all the shopping done before the 6th 25% tariff tax increase on French luxury items ...so I guess I have to update my comment with my latest purchase of 2021 is the Rose Baie aloha sandals


----------



## cloee

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Thank you so so much!!! I called my SA today and ordered the Rose Baie!!! I was told a few months ago that those were not in my area so I got the turquoise but I really wanted the Rose. I love you so much and don’t even know you  but I am so glad to have found you here because, because of you I was able to call my SA and they got it done. Thank you and  Happy New Year. Got to get all the shopping done before the 6th 25% tariff tax increase on French luxury items ...so I guess I have to update my comment with my latest purchase of 2021 is the Rose Baie aloha sandals



 Glad you were able to order it and yeah 25% is a lot so best to get everything prior. We can never have too many of these and the colors are really nice. Enjoy!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

cloee said:


> Glad you were able to order it and yeah 25% is a lot so best to get everything prior. We can never have too many of these and the colors are really nice. Enjoy!


Thank you  Happy New Year


----------



## Witchaya

New year purchase.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Witchaya said:


> New year purchase.
> View attachment 4945377


Gorgeous!!!  Happy New Year


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Can’t wait for these to be delivered to the store for pick up!! Thanks to my Hermes soul sistah for letting me know about the Rose Baie becoming available you know who you are


----------



## pearlgrass

Witchaya said:


> New year purchase.
> View attachment 4945377


Congrats! What a perfect match


----------



## pearlgrass

jp824 said:


> Very last minute purchase in 2020
> 
> View attachment 4943972



She's gorgeous


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

missBV said:


> Hi, bought the mini Rivale in Swift on the first day of 2021. Happy new year everyone!


Beautiful  congratulations


----------



## Witchaya

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Happy New Year


Thank you also love both your purchases! Happy New Year! ❤️


----------



## Hermes Zen

My lovely sa sent me these! I love love the Allegro 105 strap in ghw and my new mm rodeo addition in framboise/rose sakura/rouge sellier. Love these colors.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Hermes Zen said:


> My lovely sa sent me these! I love love the Allegro 105 strap in ghw and my new mm rodeo addition in framboise/rose sakura/rouge sellier. Love these colors.
> 
> View attachment 4945966


gorgeous congratulations


----------



## Hermes Zen

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> gorgeous congratulations


Thank you so much TheMrsoftheHB!!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you so much TheMrsoftheHB!!


Enjoy my beautiful Hermes soul sistah...after 2020 we need to surround ourselves with as many joyful moments as possible, no matter how big or small, just joyful nonetheless  congratulations  again


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you so much TheMrsoftheHB!!


Was this offered by your SA or a reseller?


----------



## Hermes Zen

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Was this offered by your SA or a reseller?


My sa.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Was this offered by your SA or a reseller?


Oh I’m so sorry my comment (question) as meant for the Craie sellier


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Black and white cotton dress. It’s super comfy and versatile.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

pinkbirkin77 said:


> Black and white cotton dress. It’s super comfy and versatile.
> View attachment 4946029


Love love love!!!!
Congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

More pics later


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> More pics later


 I am over the moon that I can hardly stand myself!! Happy New Year my beautiful Hermes sisters


----------



## meluvbags

diane278 said:


> My SA texted me a photo of the Her Mes scarf last week. I’m thinking that she knows me pretty well...it arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4940484
> 
> View attachment 4940483


 Hi Diane can I ask what the name of this scarf is? I love it! Would like to see if I can get my SA to track this down, thanks!


----------



## jp824

pearlgrass said:


> She's gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

The colors on the change purse are so beautiful and Rich colors on both rouges


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

CookyMonster said:


> Woohoo I'm the first to comment!
> 
> Love your chic "lazy" do


 love it!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> I am over the moon that I can hardly stand myself!! Happy New Year my beautiful Hermes sisters


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Before the mid-December of 2020, many highly sought-after items appeared on H.com. However, they were all sold out in seconds!! Luckily, I was able to score a So-Black rodeo MM and finally received it today.


hanging it on a Lindy 26




and make a comparison of sizes between MM and PM rodeos.


Making fun with mini bags.


Happy new year to all dear tpfers.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I purchased the Le Tresor de Medor twilly in Noir for a bag I have yet to reveal . . .


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

luzdetaiwan said:


> Before the mid-December of 2020, many highly sought-after items appeared on H.com. However, they were all sold out in seconds!! Luckily, I was able to score a So-Black rodeo MM and finally received it today.
> View attachment 4946653
> 
> hanging it on a Lindy 26
> View attachment 4946657
> 
> View attachment 4946654
> 
> and make a comparison of sizes between MM and PM rodeos.
> View attachment 4946655
> 
> Making fun with mini bags.
> View attachment 4946656
> 
> Happy new year to all dear tpfers.


Congratulations   they are gorgeous!!...I wonder if it would be okay to actually pick up those hard to find items for people in areas or situations like yours where it was so hard to get, my SA always seems to sprinkle that magic fairy dust and able to locate them. I have had to purchase several hard to get items for my mom or sisters and on a couple of occasions they bought me an item in their area that was already sold out in ours. Congratulations  again!    Happy New Year


----------



## thriftyandlux

I picked up a Rocabar Poncho for myself earlier this year, and my in laws were kind enough to gift me the black Aloha sandals for Christmas  Both I think are super great value for H.

Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

thriftyandlux said:


> I picked up a Rocabar Poncho for myself earlier this year, and my in laws were kind enough to gift me the black Aloha sandals for Christmas  Both I think are super great value for H.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 4947021
> View attachment 4947022


Beautiful  congratulations you will get hooked on the aloha sandals  in every color every season Lol. I absolutely love them and can walk all day in them. The fist few times I got blisters so I had to buy a foot balm ( looks like a lip balm but for feet) to smooth out the rubbing while walking and wah-la no more bleeding blisters Lol.  Happy New Year and enjoy!


----------



## thriftyandlux

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Beautiful  congratulations you will get hooked on the aloha sandals  in every color every season Lol. I absolutely love them and can walk all day in them. The fist few times I got blisters so I had to buy a foot balm ( looks like a lip balm but for feet) to smooth out the rubbing while walking and wah-la no more bleeding blisters Lol.  Happy New Year and enjoy!


LOL so funny you said that because I was browsing the website today and the Rose Baie colour was available in my size...too tempting! But thank you for the tip! I don’t mind a little pain before getting them broken in! I can’t wait for warm weather!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

thriftyandlux said:


> LOL so funny you said that because I was browsing the website today and the Rose Baie colour was available in my size...too tempting! But thank you for the tip! I don’t mind a little pain before getting them broken in! I can’t wait for warm weather!





thriftyandlux said:


> LOL so funny you said that because I was browsing the website today and the Rose Baie colour was available in my size...too tempting! But thank you for the tip! I don’t mind a little pain before getting them broken in! I can’t wait for warm weather!


 I wish I could get a good angle and lighting as they are so deceiving but I promise you in real life the color is absolutely gorgeous the turquoise is sold out


----------



## sunflower_13

A new-to-me Berline Mini. I've been eyeing this baggy for quite sometime. Coming soon: H Calvi to go with my Berline.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

sunflower_13 said:


> A new-to-me Berline Mini. I've been eyeing this baggy for quite sometime. Coming soon: H Calvi to go with my Berline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947368


Love love this color!! Congratulations  HNY


----------



## luzdetaiwan

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Congratulations   they are gorgeous!!...I wonder if it would be okay to actually pick up those hard to find items for people in areas or situations like yours where it was so hard to get, my SA always seems to sprinkle that magic fairy dust and able to locate them. I have had to purchase several hard to get items for my mom or sisters and on a couple of occasions they bought me an item in their area that was already sold out in ours. Congratulations  again!    Happy New Year


Thank you.
In your case, it would work. Most of my friends and family are not interested in Hermes, so I could only try my luck on H.com. The stock of popular items is very low in my local H boutique. Even a rodeo is very hard to get, I got Lindy 26 and bolide 27 bags at my local boutique though. After my SA left, I seldom visit there.


----------



## sunflower_13

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Love love this color!! Congratulations  HNY


Thank you!!!


----------



## thriftyandlux

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> I wish I could get a good angle and lighting as they are so deceiving but I promise you in real life the color is absolutely gorgeous the turquoise is sold out
> View attachment 4947317
> View attachment 4947318
> View attachment 4947319


Thank you for this! I have a feeling I might also end up getting this colour....


----------



## nvie

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> So beautiful congratulations


Thank you...not a very nice experience with the first wear though. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## TankerToad

Started the year with a budget buster
Now I’ll try to show restraint the rest of 2021


----------



## Pug33

Happy New Year! Picked up my first Picotin 18 yesterday at the boutique. Really happy with this color combo (vert cypress/bleu nuit)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Pug33 said:


> Happy New Year! Picked up my first Picotin 18 yesterday at the boutique. Really happy with this color combo (vert cypress/bleu nuit)


Dream colour Combo! I'd love a Calvi verso in this


----------



## olibelli

Pug33 said:


> Happy New Year! Picked up my first Picotin 18 yesterday at the boutique. Really happy with this color combo (vert cypress/bleu nuit)


First time seeing this combo - love it! Do you mind sharing the ref # so I can ask my store for this one too?


----------



## Pug33

olibelli said:


> First time seeing this combo - love it! Do you mind sharing the ref # so I can ask my store for this one too?


Ref # H082321CC it actually has 3 colors: vert cypress/bleu nuit/noir. The black is underneath the handles and on the base inside. The outside base is blue. Hope you can locate one soon and we can be bag twins


----------



## HeatherZE

Pug33 said:


> Ref # H082321CC it actually has 3 colors: vert cypress/bleu nuit/noir. The black is underneath the handles and on the base inside. The outside base is blue. Hope you can locate one soon and we can be bag twins


We’re twins! It reminds me of a peacock.


----------



## momoc

TankerToad said:


> Started the year with a budget buster
> No regrets
> Posted in the 2021 offers thread already -
> B30 Touch
> Love this beauty
> Now I’ll try to show restraint the rest of 2021



Congrats again!! And I do wish you good luck on your goal for the rest of 2021, but to help achieving it you probably need to stop coming to tPF and that’s not fun


----------



## momoc

Pug33 said:


> Happy New Year! Picked up my first Picotin 18 yesterday at the boutique. Really happy with this color combo (vert cypress/bleu nuit)



I rarely love these Casaque (bi- or more color) bags (do appreciate them being more special but just don’t think I can rock any) but even I find this one a great combo! Congrats and happy new year to you too!


----------



## olibelli

Pug33 said:


> Ref # H082321CC it actually has 3 colors: vert cypress/bleu nuit/noir. The black is underneath the handles and on the base inside. The outside base is blue. Hope you can locate one soon and we can be bag twins


Thank you    such a beautiful combo!


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> Started the year with a budget buster
> No regrets
> Posted in the 2021 offers thread already -
> B30 Touch
> Love this beauty
> Now I’ll try to show restraint the rest of 2021


I came back to gush! This is one of the prettiest bags I have ever seen!


----------



## corgimom11

As posted in offer thread. Never did I think I would be semi ban island only 5 days into 2021 lol

C24 Au Bout du Monde.


----------



## TankerToad

corgimom11 said:


> As posted in offer thread. Never did I think I would be semi ban island only 5 days into 2021 lol
> 
> C24 Au Bout du Monde.
> 
> View attachment 4948480
> View attachment 4948479


Come join me! Beautiful very special  Connie 
Congrats


----------



## TankerToad

Ladybaga said:


> I came back to gush! This is one of the prettiest bags I have ever seen!


Hello Beautiful !
Waving wildly —-
Happy 2021❤️
Thank you so much - right now she’s sitting on the table while I admire her during my conference calls.


----------



## Ladybaga

TankerToad said:


> Hello Beautiful !
> Waving wildly —-
> Happy 2021❤
> Thank you so much - right now she’s sitting on the table while I admire her during my conference calls.


Happy 2021 to you, too, Beautiful!  I think you have the perfect companion for those conference calls!


----------



## misspakie

Just got my first piece of fine JWL. CDC rose gold ring. I’m obsessed!


----------



## cavale

My Monsieur et Madame 70cm 06 arrived in the post today!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

I have not been posting here in a VERY long time, but am back with a pair of sweets;

Silk’In Compact wallet in Rouge H/Rose Mexico/Rose Bougainvillier and Rodeo charm pm in CF Rose Texas/Bleu Zanzibar/Gold.

If anyone is debating on this color combination I’ll post a few pics on different bags/colors in the Rodeo thread


----------



## inverved

Went to my local boutique on my birthday and was happy just to get the Jungle Love Rainbow 90 in the marine colourway:




But also ended up walking out with my first fine jewellery piece: 18k Rose Gold TPM Kelly ring. Very unexpected.




Very happy with my purchases.


----------



## Summerof89

misspakie said:


> Just got my first piece of fine JWL. CDC rose gold ring. I’m obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 4948814





no_1_diva said:


> Went to my local boutique on my birthday and was happy just to get the Jungle Love Rainbow 90 in the marine colourway:
> 
> View attachment 4949383
> 
> 
> But also ended up walking out with my first fine jewellery piece: 18k Rose Gold TPM Kelly ring. Very unexpected.
> 
> View attachment 4949384
> 
> 
> Very happy with my purchases.


LOVE the rings!!!!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Today I got a gold rooroo today after so much searching for it! And the volver 60 boot in black, and a route 24 silk scarf


----------



## kirbypoo

Naynaykilla said:


> Today I got a gold rooroo today after so much searching for it! And the volver 60 boot in black, and a route 24 silk scarf
> 
> View attachment 4949414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949423


Was this in the US? I’ve been searching for a RooRoo forever too.


----------



## Naynaykilla

kirbypoo said:


> Was this in the US? I’ve been searching for a RooRoo forever too.


Yes! nYC meat packing store! They still had a what looked like red on red today. Not sure if it’s sold yet but perhaps you can call to see if they’ll ship to you


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Saw this sweater online and decided to try it in store. I was planning on getting the bomber jacket in the same print but the store did not have it. So I picked the sweater instead. It’s my first clothing item from Hermes.

Got the belt and aloha sandals as well. The sandals was not on display, but glad I asked my SA. They actually have it in the back room. 

Also picked up the towel and cup from the baby section. 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## JCCL

Introduced my first and last purchase of 2021.


----------



## TeeCee77

JCCL said:


> Introduced my first and last purchase of 2021.


Wow! What a stunner. Congrats!


----------



## ElisaAnna

I bought two vintage scarves. “Coaching” by Julie Abadie and I’ll show you guys the next one when it arrives


----------



## CocoLover27

Just received my package today . Ordered from Hermes.com. Kelly pocket belt .


----------



## Fashionista2

JCCL said:


> Introduced my first and last purchase of 2021.


Absolutely amazing


----------



## Happycantwait

pinkbirkin77 said:


> Black and white cotton dress. It’s super comfy and versatile.
> View attachment 4946029


So cute. Is it a crew neck?


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Happycantwait said:


> So cute. Is it a crew neck?






 I would say somewhere in between boat neck and crew neck? Here is a model shot. Happy shopping!


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> Started the year with a budget buster
> No regrets
> Posted in the 2021 offers thread already -
> B30 Touch
> Love this beauty
> Now I’ll try to show restraint the rest of 2021


TT, Stunning B30! I am so happy that you got it! Wear it in great health and happiness!


----------



## TankerToad

JCCL said:


> Introduced my first and last purchase of 2021.


Hiya Cuz- love your new baby


----------



## hers4eva

JCCL said:


> Introduced my first and last purchase of 2021.



 Stunning


----------



## Hermes Zen

I finally received my Faubourg purchases that was hoping to receive by XMAS but that's okay at least I received it. I was starting to worry. It's a bit much to show everything but, here is a couple items that I opened today. The petit h cutting board (came with it's own pillow!) and paring knife. I missed purchasing the board when it was on h.com so really was looking forward to getting this. It came in black leather as well but decided to go with neutral color. I love my new items! Can’t wait to open the rest. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## uakkg8

JCCL said:


> Introduced my first and last purchase of 2021.


WOW!!!!!  That's a showstopper!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## GoldFish8

Pug33 said:


> Happy New Year! Picked up my first Picotin 18 yesterday at the boutique. Really happy with this color combo (vert cypress/bleu nuit)


Wow that is stunning. What a great color combo. Really never thought of putting those two colors together, but they work perfectly!


----------



## Ethengdurst

JCCL said:


> Introduced my first and last purchase of 2021.


Wow that’s a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Ethengdurst

TankerToad said:


> Started the year with a budget buster
> No regrets
> Posted in the 2021 offers thread already -
> B30 Touch
> Love this beauty
> Now I’ll try to show restraint the rest of 2021


What a beauty!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## cloudyc1oud

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 4950615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♥♥♥♥


Omg! Fabulous! I really want one.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

cloudyc1oud said:


> Omg! Fabulous! I really want one.


Thank you. It was a huge leap for me in size and in sellier style and soooo glad I did. I’m hooked LOL. Happy New Year.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Hermes Zen said:


> I finally received my Faubourg purchases that was hoping to receive by XMAS but that's okay at least I received it. I was starting to worry. It's a bit much to show everything but, here is a couple items that I opened today. The petit h cutting board (came with it's own pillow!) and paring knife. I missed purchasing the board when it was on h.com so really was looking forward to getting this. It came in black leather as well but decided to go with neutral color. I love my new items! Can’t wait to open the rest. Thanks for letting me share!


Congratulations  so beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

pinkbirkin77 said:


> View attachment 4950259
> 
> 
> I would say somewhere in between boat neck and crew neck? Here is a model shot. Happy shopping!


GORGEOUS ♥️


----------



## starlitgrove

JCCL said:


> Introduced my first and last purchase of 2021.



Wow absolutely stunning! 




Hermes Zen said:


> I finally received my Faubourg purchases that was hoping to receive by XMAS but that's okay at least I received it. I was starting to worry. It's a bit much to show everything but, here is a couple items that I opened today. The petit h cutting board (came with it's own pillow!) and paring knife. I missed purchasing the board when it was on h.com so really was looking forward to getting this. It came in black leather as well but decided to go with neutral color. I love my new items! Can’t wait to open the rest. Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations, what a haul!


----------



## HermesHope

My parcel has arrived! Grand Manège Love Bandana:


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Saw this sweater online and decided to try it in store. I was planning on getting the bomber jacket in the same print but the store did not have it. So I picked the sweater instead. It’s my first clothing item from Hermes.
> 
> Got the belt and aloha sandals as well. The sandals was not on display, but glad I asked my SA. They actually have it in the back room.
> 
> Also picked up the towel and cup from the baby section.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful and congratulations...always ask your SA for an item you’re interested in, even if they don’t have it on display. My sister’s SA in Cali, told her that even-though “they are not supposed to hold items”, there are a lot of SA’s that do so for their very special VIP’s. My BFF’s SA in Canada does it all the time for her so maybe they are more lenient in some states/countries than others, who knows. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

misspakie said:


> Just got my first piece of fine JWL. CDC rose gold ring. I’m obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 4948814


Congratulations HNY


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

thriftyandlux said:


> Thank you for this! I have a feeling I might also end up getting this colour....


♥️♥️


----------



## _gelato_

My parcel has also arrived!  Lotsa horses here - La legende du cheval 90 scarf & my first ever Rodeo


----------



## Ethengdurst

Avantage sneakers, my first CSGM Jardins de Soie, and *Rose Tyrien C18 Ostrich *


----------



## _gelato_

La legende du cheval 90 scarf & my first ever Rodeo


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4950846
> 
> View attachment 4950855
> 
> Avantage sneakers, my first CSGM Jardins de Soie, and *Rose Tyrien C18 Ostrich *


Beautiful! Beautiful! Congratulations! drooool


----------



## Ethengdurst

pinkbirkin77 said:


> Beautiful! Beautiful! Congratulations! drooool


Thanks hun!


----------



## Reni_

My new Entriers Remix twillies in rose pale, bordeaux and gris perle arrived today.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This shade of pink is out of this world, it is so soft and delicate❤️


----------



## Cygne18

no_1_diva said:


> Went to my local boutique on my birthday and was happy just to get the Jungle Love Rainbow 90 in the marine colourway:
> 
> View attachment 4949383
> 
> 
> But also ended up walking out with my first fine jewellery piece: 18k Rose Gold TPM Kelly ring. Very unexpected.
> 
> View attachment 4949384
> 
> 
> Very happy with my purchases.



YAYYY! Happy Birthday! Excellent choices.


----------



## Hermes Zen

I am so happy to finally add the pm rubis rodeo to my one color collection! Also, I have one rooroo but it’s been very difficult for me to find others. Happy to say heres the two I recently acquired.    For my firsts is a Chou Chou scrunchie and Calvi. TIA for letting me share!!


----------



## momoc

Hermes Zen said:


> I am so happy to finally add the pm rubis rodeo to my one color collection! Also, I have one rooroo but it’s been very difficult for me to find others. Happy to say heres the two I recently acquired.    For my firsts is a Chou Chou scrunchie and Calvi. TIA for letting me share!!



Everything you've shared are beautiful but wow I love that calvi!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Hermes Zen said:


> I am so happy to finally add the pm rubis rodeo to my one color collection! Also, I have one rooroo but it’s been very difficult for me to find others. Happy to say heres the two I recently acquired.    For my firsts is a Chou Chou scrunchie and Calvi. TIA for letting me share!!


Love the noir RooRoo! And that rubis! All on my list as well! I just acquired the gold rooroo and couldn’t be more smitten! It really is an obsession once you cross over to the rodeo side


----------



## Hermes Zen

momoc said:


> Everything you've shared are beautiful but wow I love that calvi!


Thank you so much momoc!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Naynaykilla said:


> Love the noir RooRoo! And that rubis! All on my list as well! I just acquired the gold rooroo and couldn’t be more smitten! It really is an obsession once you cross over to the rodeo side


Thanks!!  I couldn't agree more Naynaykilla!  Congratulations on you snagging a gold rooroo!!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

_gelato_ said:


> My parcel has also arrived!  Lotsa horses here - La legende du cheval 90 scarf & my first ever Rodeo


Gorgeous congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Hermes Zen said:


> I am so happy to finally add the pm rubis rodeo to my one color collection! Also, I have one rooroo but it’s been very difficult for me to find others. Happy to say heres the two I recently acquired.    For my firsts is a Chou Chou scrunchie and Calvi. TIA for letting me share!!


Gorgeous CONGRATULATIONS  ♥️♥️♥️♥️Love that red though!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Reni_ said:


> My new Entriers Remix twillies in rose pale, bordeaux and gris perle arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shade of pink is out of this world, it is so soft and delicate❤


Congratulations  so beautiful


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4950846
> 
> View attachment 4950855
> 
> Avantage sneakers, my first CSGM Jardins de Soie, and *Rose Tyrien C18 Ostrich *


Congratulations  so beautiful


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

HermesHope said:


> My parcel has arrived! Grand Manège Love Bandana:
> 
> View attachment 4950749
> View attachment 4950750
> View attachment 4950751


So beautiful congratulations


----------



## Ethengdurst

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Congratulations  so beautiful


Thanks dear!


----------



## starlitgrove

Hermes Zen said:


> I am so happy to finally add the pm rubis rodeo to my one color collection! Also, I have one rooroo but it’s been very difficult for me to find others. Happy to say heres the two I recently acquired.    For my firsts is a Chou Chou scrunchie and Calvi. TIA for letting me share!!



This is my first time to see this type of Calvi, wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I was on a crazy crazy shopping spree for the last 2 weeks (not just at H) and I’m going to stay on Ban Island for at least few months.

Here’s just a very few of the H items that I purchased, more on their way to me and more to be unboxed from my luggage, including 4 bags...


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I was on a crazy crazy shopping spree for the last 2 weeks (not just at H) and I’m going to stay on Ban Island for at least few months.
> 
> Here’s just a very few of the H items that I purchased, more on their way to me and more to be unboxed from my luggage, including 4 bags...


Love ♥️♥️ Congratulations .. what color is that rodeo♥️? HNY


----------



## cloee

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I was on a crazy crazy shopping spree for the last 2 weeks (not just at H) and I’m going to stay on Ban Island for at least few months.
> 
> Here’s just a very few of the H items that I purchased, more on their way to me and more to be unboxed from my luggage, including 4 bags...


Love everything you got. Congratulations. If you don’t mind me asking, what size is the dress? We can’t try RTW at my local store due to covid restrictions. Thank you


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

cloee said:


> Love everything you got. Congratulations. If you don’t mind me asking, what size is the dress? We can’t try RTW at my local store due to covid restrictions. Thank you


Really?!?!? Oh my, do you mind me asking where that is, (state is fine) I bought everything I tried on but honestly I might not have, if I couldn’t have tried them on.


----------



## cloee

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Really?!?!? Oh my, do you mind me asking where that is, (state is fine) I bought everything I tried on but honestly I might not have, if I couldn’t have tried them on.


Hi. My local store is in Toronto. I’ve not bought or tried on any RTW other than 1 cashmere jacket in the past so I still have to figure out my size.


----------



## hopiko

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I was on a crazy crazy shopping spree for the last 2 weeks (not just at H) and I’m going to stay on Ban Island for at least few months.
> 
> Here’s just a very few of the H items that I purchased, more on their way to me and more to be unboxed from my luggage, including 4 bags...


Congratulations on all!  You look amazing!!


----------



## JeanGranger

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I was on a crazy crazy shopping spree for the last 2 weeks (not just at H) and I’m going to stay on Ban Island for at least few months.
> 
> Here’s just a very few of the H items that I purchased, more on their way to me and more to be unboxed from my luggage, including 4 bags...


You got the bracelet! I tired it in white gold version. Congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

cloee said:


> Hi. My local store is in Toronto. I’ve not bought or tried on any RTW other than 1 cashmere jacket in the past so I still have to figure out my size.


Yes totally because in one item you may be a smaller size and bigger size in another Depending on fabric, style and cut. It’s hard shopping without trying on


----------



## amna72

Craie sellier Kelly 28 in Epsom leather with GHW, such a little beauty!


----------



## estallal

amna72 said:


> Craie sellier Kelly 28 in Epsom leather with GHW, such a little beauty!


That’s my dream bag ❤️


----------



## christine728

cloee said:


> Hi. My local store is in Toronto. I’ve not bought or tried on any RTW other than 1 cashmere jacket in the past so I still have to figure out my size.


Hi , just to chime in about the sizing on this dress. I purchased a 34
I normally wear xs or 34-36 In hermes RTW but o could have fit a smaller size for sure. 
It has a relaxed fit , not fitted , not loose or ample . I actually wore it with a Kelly belt with high heels and without a bet with flats another time.
It’s a nice dress , has a very nice effect and I feel it is wearable , I find silk is hard to wash  
I was Able to try it on in Montreal in October. ... each store has in stores different policies.


----------



## cloee

christine728 said:


> Hi , just to chime in about the sizing on this dress. I purchased a 34
> I normally wear xs or 34-36 In hermes RTW but o could have fit a smaller size for sure.
> It has a relaxed fit , not fitted , not loose or ample . I actually wore it with a Kelly belt with high heels and without a bet with flats another time.
> It’s a nice dress , has a very nice effect and I feel it is wearable , I find silk is hard to wash
> I was Able to try it on in Montreal in October. ... each store has in stores different policies.


Thanks so much for your feedback. Yah it seems they have different rules. In June, I was able to try the cashmere coat but for this one, I couldn’t try in November. My SA said I can bring it home abd just exchange but I normally don’t like to return stuff so I just didn’t buy it. 
Seeing everyone’s gorgeous photos is making me reconsider it. You all look great in it. Thanks


----------



## Pampelmuse

Yesterday I went to the store in order to pick up the Twilly scarfring and came home with 2 additional doublesided scarfs ”Wow” and ” Formule chic (one)” . Excuse the lightning, it is grey and dark outside all day.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Thank you for the tip. It’s true. Both the sandals and the sweater was not on display. I causally asked my SA and both the items were in the stock room. 



TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Beautiful and congratulations...always ask your SA for an item you’re interested in, even if they don’t have it on display. My sister’s SA in Cali, told her that even-though “they are not supposed to hold items”, there are a lot of SA’s that do so for their very special VIP’s. My BFF’s SA in Canada does it all the time for her so maybe they are more lenient in some states/countries than others, who knows. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

amna72 said:


> Craie sellier Kelly 28 in Epsom leather with GHW, such a little beauty!


Beautiful! Congratulations and HNY


----------



## amna72

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations and HNY


Thanks, I wish the same to you


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Pampelmuse said:


> Yesterday I went to the store in order to pick up the Twilly scarfring and came home with 2 additional doublesided scarfs ”Wow” and ” Formule chic (one)” . Excuse the lightning, it is grey and dark outside all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952309
> View attachment 4952310
> View attachment 4952311
> View attachment 4952312
> View attachment 4952314
> View attachment 4952315


Fun scarfs you got, Pampelmuse! Thank you for sharing. Joy to see them!


----------



## jp824

corgimom11 said:


> As posted in offer thread. Never did I think I would be semi ban island only 5 days into 2021 lol
> 
> C24 Au Bout du Monde.
> 
> View attachment 4948480
> View attachment 4948479


Wow, this is amazing.  Congratulations!


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4950846
> 
> View attachment 4950855
> 
> Avantage sneakers, my first CSGM Jardins de Soie, and *Rose Tyrien C18 Ostrich *


  Congratulations!  Love all your purchases but that Constance is


----------



## jp824

One bag on my wish list came sooner than expected, but grateful that it came before the price increase.  

25 B rose sheherazade


----------



## TeeCee77

jp824 said:


> One bag on my wish list came sooner than expected, but grateful that it came before the price increase.
> 
> 25 B rose sheherazade
> 
> View attachment 4952646


Wow! Absolutely stunning. Congrats!


----------



## jp824

TeeCee77 said:


> Wow! Absolutely stunning. Congrats!


Thank you dear!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

jp824 said:


> One bag on my wish list came sooner than expected, but grateful that it came before the price increase.
> 
> 25 B rose sheherazade
> 
> View attachment 4952646


Congratulations  beautiful


----------



## amna72

jp824 said:


> One bag on my wish list came sooner than expected, but grateful that it came before the price increase.
> 
> 25 B rose sheherazade
> 
> View attachment 4952646


Omg, what a dream bag, lucky you❤️


----------



## LouiseCPH

New-to-me CSGM L’arbre du vent - in most of my favorite colors


----------



## jp824

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Congratulations  beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## jp824

amna72 said:


> Omg, what a dream bag, lucky you❤


Thank you!


----------



## Skej

Hermes Zen said:


> I finally received my Faubourg purchases that was hoping to receive by XMAS but that's okay at least I received it. I was starting to worry. It's a bit much to show everything but, here is a couple items that I opened today. The petit h cutting board (came with it's own pillow!) and paring knife. I missed purchasing the board when it was on h.com so really was looking forward to getting this. It came in black leather as well but decided to go with neutral color. I love my new items! Can’t wait to open the rest. Thanks for letting me share!



Does the knife come with the cutting board?


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

My new Noir B30 in Togo with gold hardware. I really wanted rose gold hardware, but this beauty was too gorgeous to refuse.  
I love how the Le Tressor De Medor Embroidered Twillies in Noir/Blanc will protect the handles, but are still understated.
Now I have to rip off the protective plastic stickers and take this handbag out somewhere, but where?


----------



## Hermes Zen

Skej said:


> Does the knife come with the cutting board?


Hi, The knife is an additional purchase. A very nice piece. Very sturdy. Have a great day!


----------



## meluvbags

lcd_purse_girl said:


> My new Noir B30 in Togo with gold hardware. I really wanted rose gold hardware, but this beauty was too gorgeous to refuse.
> I love how the Le Tressor De Medor Embroidered Twillies in Noir/Blanc will protect the handles, but are still understated.
> Now I have to rip off the protective plastic stickers and take this handbag out somewhere, but where?
> 
> View attachment 4953038


I have the same bag and I love how this twilly looks with it!! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

meluvbags said:


> I have the same bag and I love how this twilly looks with it!! Thanks for the inspiration!



Absolutely! TPF is great for inspiration (and bad for my wallet).


----------



## joohwangee22

I'm so excited for my FIRST Hermes bag 

Garden Party 30 Vert Veronese.


----------



## thriftyandlux

Formule Chic double sided 90cm scarf - got lucky on the website 
Mini Roulis in malachite w/ phw - offered by my amazing SA but bittersweet because I learned upon curbside pick up that she was leaving


----------



## momasaurus

Pampelmuse said:


> Yesterday I went to the store in order to pick up the Twilly scarfring and came home with 2 additional doublesided scarfs ”Wow” and ” Formule chic (one)” . Excuse the lightning, it is grey and dark outside all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952309
> View attachment 4952310
> View attachment 4952311
> View attachment 4952312
> View attachment 4952314
> View attachment 4952315


Twins on formule chic and I wouldn't mind twinning on this cool CW of WOW also! Congrats.


----------



## momasaurus

thriftyandlux said:


> Formule Chic double sided 90cm scarf - got lucky on the website
> Mini Roulis in malachite w/ phw - offered by my amazing SA but bittersweet because I learned upon curbside pick up that she was leaving
> View attachment 4953477
> View attachment 4953478
> View attachment 4953479


Malachite!! Nice haul. Sorry you are losing your SA and hope you can bond with a new one soon.


----------



## thriftyandlux

momasaurus said:


> Malachite!! Nice haul. Sorry you are losing your SA and hope you can bond with a new one soon.


Thank you!  I was assigned to a new SA and she does seem super lovely as well so I'm hopeful!


----------



## Orangefanatic

pico18 in mauve sylvester Tressage


----------



## DrTr

joohwangee22 said:


> I'm so excited for my FIRST Hermes bag
> 
> Garden Party 30 Vert Veronese.
> View attachment 4953278
> View attachment 4953279


Congratulations!  She’s a beauty, and your first is always special. Enjoy.


----------



## Pampelmuse

momasaurus said:


> Twins on formule chic and I wouldn't mind twinning on this cool CW of WOW also! Congrats.


Thanks, momasaurus. I learned that my store just got one ”Wow” and that  people are constantly asking for it.Lucky me!
Which side of Formule chic do you prefer? I loke the darker front better than the backside; I am not 100% sure about the darkred.


----------



## _gelato_

Was trying to get the Kelly to go wallet but then I discovered the magic of twillies as a strap for the Kelly wallet. Presenting my new Rose Tyrien Kelly classic wallet and the colour-coordinated twilly strap


----------



## bootsandbags

Was offered this barenia faubourg beauty over the weekend!


----------



## labelo

Finally getting around to sharing my Christmas presents! All preloved goodies: a 2006 Les Boxes by Clerc, a 2014 Patchwork Horse CSGM (reissues in new cw on h.com now!), an a reversible noir/gold and palladium Hapi 3 bracelet! I guess my wrist is super tiny--this is the second to smallest, and I could have gone down a size; but it works fine!


----------



## EmilyM111

Finally found a colour that excited me Also bought a New Libris stole in grey. Great start of the year!


----------



## mimi 123

nikka007 said:


> Finally found a colour that excited me Also bought a New Libris stole in grey. Great start of the year!
> 
> View attachment 4954291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954292


Which red is this one? It looks subtle and gorgeous!


----------



## EmilyM111

mimi 123 said:


> Which red is this one? It looks subtle and gorgeous!


Thank you, it's rouge casaque.


----------



## pearlgrass

bootsandbags said:


> Was offered this barenia faubourg beauty over the weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4954126


Congrats! She's GORGEOUS    Enjoy this beauty in good health!


----------



## mimi 123

nikka007 said:


> Thank you, it's rouge casaque.


It looks so different with silver hardware! Love it!!


----------



## corgimom11

The clogs my SA brought in didn't quite fit and the SD is ordering me a size up with the kelly buckle, BUT As a bit of a larger lady who has been working on her weight for the past few months, I am sooo excited to have been able to find, love & fit into my first Hermes RTW piece! I picked up a beautiful black blouse. I'm a bit too shy to post "model shots" but it's been a good, long time since I have felt so confident in myself! worth the $$  I also picked up the Projets Carres au Crayon scarf in gold/bleu/blanc colorway.


----------



## Senbei

corgimom11 said:


> The clogs my SA brought in didn't quite fit and the SD is ordering me a size up with the kelly buckle, BUT As a bit of a larger lady who has been working on her weight for the past few months, I am sooo excited to have been able to find, love & fit into my first Hermes RTW piece! I picked up a beautiful black blouse. I'm a bit too shy to post "model shots" but it's been a good, long time since I have felt so confident in myself! worth the $$  I also picked up the Projets Carres au Crayon scarf in gold/bleu/blanc colorway.



Congratulations and great job working on your health!


----------



## hers4eva

Yay 

we are *twins* .... you are going to this stunning *wallet* 




nikka007 said:


> Finally found a colour that excited me Also bought a New Libris stole in grey. Great start of the year!
> 
> View attachment 4954291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954292


----------



## Sapphire2691

corgimom11 said:


> The clogs my SA brought in didn't quite fit and the SD is ordering me a size up with the kelly buckle, BUT As a bit of a larger lady who has been working on her weight for the past few months, I am sooo excited to have been able to find, love & fit into my first Hermes RTW piece! I picked up a beautiful black blouse. I'm a bit too shy to post "model shots" but it's been a good, long time since I have felt so confident in myself! worth the $$  I also picked up the Projets Carres au Crayon scarf in gold/bleu/blanc colorway.


Are those clogs one size up ?  I can't wait to pick mine up this week.


----------



## corgimom11

Sapphire2691 said:


> Are those clogs one size up ?  I can't wait to pick mine up this week.



yes, majority of my mule/slip ons are 39, they are having to bring in 40 for me for this one. they fit a little shorter lengthwise.


----------



## Sapphire2691

corgimom11 said:


> yes, majority of my mule/slip ons are 39, they are having to bring in 40 for me for this one.


Thank you.


----------



## Ethengdurst

lcd_purse_girl said:


> My new Noir B30 in Togo with gold hardware. I really wanted rose gold hardware, but this beauty was too gorgeous to refuse.
> I love how the Le Tressor De Medor Embroidered Twillies in Noir/Blanc will protect the handles, but are still understated.
> Now I have to rip off the protective plastic stickers and take this handbag out somewhere, but where?
> 
> View attachment 4953038


Beautiful classic! I’d just take it out of the box to stare at it.


----------



## Ethengdurst

jp824 said:


> One bag on my wish list came sooner than expected, but grateful that it came before the price increase.
> 
> 25 B rose sheherazade
> 
> View attachment 4952646


When I grow up I just wanna be like this bag... perfection!


----------



## Ethengdurst

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I was on a crazy crazy shopping spree for the last 2 weeks (not just at H) and I’m going to stay on Ban Island for at least few months.
> 
> Here’s just a very few of the H items that I purchased, more on their way to me and more to be unboxed from my luggage, including 4 bags...


You look very chic!


----------



## Babypooh777

Just realized I post at the wrong thread


----------



## asatoasz

New arrivals from h.com:

petit h histoire naturelle cardholder in vert (the lighting doesn’t do it justice, it’s much brighter IRL!)
	

		
			
		

		
	




And Le Jardin de la Maharani in cw 07. The bordeaux blends with my Rogue H B quite nicely!


----------



## Chrismin

cheers to you!!



corgimom11 said:


> The clogs my SA brought in didn't quite fit and the SD is ordering me a size up with the kelly buckle, BUT As a bit of a larger lady who has been working on her weight for the past few months, I am sooo excited to have been able to find, love & fit into my first Hermes RTW piece! I picked up a beautiful black blouse. I'm a bit too shy to post "model shots" but it's been a good, long time since I have felt so confident in myself! worth the $$  I also picked up the Projets Carres au Crayon scarf in gold/bleu/blanc colorway.


----------



## surfer

My SO bag came in. What a start to 2021! Happy belated new year everyone


----------



## crazybag88

Weekend haul
1. CDC lizard Vert Moyen 
2. Clic H Space


----------



## Naynaykilla

surfer said:


> My SO bag came in. What a start to 2021! Happy belated new year everyone
> View attachment 4954743
> View attachment 4954744
> View attachment 4954747


Gorgeous! I can only hope for an SO offer this year


----------



## asatoasz

surfer said:


> My SO bag came in. What a start to 2021! Happy belated new year everyone
> View attachment 4954743
> View attachment 4954744
> View attachment 4954747


This is stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> When I grow up I just wanna be like this bag... perfection!


Lol...me too!


----------



## jmen

For Christmas a black chevre with rose gold hardware came to me.  I really like the lightness as well as its functionality.  How light is it?  I don’t feel it so i forget about it until I retrieve the bank card.


----------



## guylian1609

I would like introduce to you my new Jungle Love Scarf. It came in the signature heart shaped box. Please excuse the wrikles.


----------



## Phiona88

Bought 2 pieces from the SS2021 collection. Modelling shots with both shirt tucked and untucked for reference.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

luzdetaiwan said:


> Before the mid-December of 2020, many highly sought-after items appeared on H.com. However, they were all sold out in seconds!! Luckily, I was able to score a So-Black rodeo MM and finally received it today.
> View attachment 4946653
> 
> hanging it on a Lindy 26
> View attachment 4946657
> 
> View attachment 4946654
> 
> and make a comparison of sizes between MM and PM rodeos.
> View attachment 4946655
> 
> Making fun with mini bags.
> View attachment 4946656
> 
> Happy new year to all dear tpfers.


Congratulations    I love love love mine. I had no idea these were so hard to get. Congratulations  again and enjoy. HNY


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Phiona88 said:


> Bought 2 pieces from the SS2021 collection. Modelling shots with both shirt tucked and untucked for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955933
> 
> View attachment 4955934
> 
> View attachment 4955935
> 
> View attachment 4955937


Absolutely beautiful ❤️


----------



## getbetterwithH

Phiona88 said:


> Bought 2 pieces from the SS2021 collection. Modelling shots with both shirt tucked and untucked for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955933
> 
> View attachment 4955934
> 
> View attachment 4955935
> 
> View attachment 4955937


Really like that skirt!


----------



## momasaurus

Pampelmuse said:


> Thanks, momasaurus. I learned that my store just got one ”Wow” and that  people are constantly asking for it.Lucky me!
> Which side of Formule chic do you prefer? I loke the darker front better than the backside; I am not 100% sure about the darkred.


I need to play more with Formule chic (it's my first double-sided scarf), but I like bits of each side, especially the acid green and the turquoise. I like showing the gri-gri, as you did!


----------



## momasaurus

_gelato_ said:


> Was trying to get the Kelly to go wallet but then I discovered the magic of twillies as a strap for the Kelly wallet. Presenting my new Rose Tyrien Kelly classic wallet and the colour-coordinated twilly strap
> 
> View attachment 4954047


What a great idea~
RT is an awesome color. This is beautiful!


----------



## momasaurus

asatoasz said:


> New arrivals from h.com:
> 
> petit h histoire naturelle cardholder in vert (the lighting doesn’t do it justice, it’s much brighter IRL!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4954699
> 
> 
> And Le Jardin de la Maharani in cw 07. The bordeaux blends with my Rogue H B quite nicely!
> View attachment 4954702


I love this cardholder! Well done.


----------



## asatoasz

momasaurus said:


> I love this cardholder! Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## chrixtabel

mini Lindy in Bordeaux red + GHW
Kelly bracelet, small, partial bling bling
Collier de Chien bracelet, small

sorry for the bad picture ... one of the reason I rarely post anything in pbf


----------



## _gelato_

momasaurus said:


> What a great idea~
> RT is an awesome color. This is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Chanelandco

Phiona88 said:


> Bought 2 pieces from the SS2021 collection. Modelling shots with both shirt tucked and untucked for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955933
> 
> View attachment 4955934
> 
> View attachment 4955935
> 
> View attachment 4955937


Beautiful!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Kelly to Go in Bleu Baltique alligator GHW. Sorry the bad lighting really doesn’t do this beautiful blue its justice.







And a group shot of my blue gator/croc family.
Clockwise from top left: C18 Bleu Marine, Kelly to Go Bleu Baltique, Bearn wallet Bleu Marine, Constance Wallet Bleu Marine, Bearn wallet Bleu Bosphore.


----------



## showgratitude

Aline Mini Bag in Sesame (Milo Lamb Skin & Swift Calf Skin)


----------



## TankerToad

Phiona88 said:


> Bought 2 pieces from the SS2021 collection. Modelling shots with both shirt tucked and untucked for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4955933
> 
> View attachment 4955934
> 
> View attachment 4955935
> 
> View attachment 4955937


Beautiful
If you have a minute maybe you can post the photos in the Hermès  RTW thread in the clubhouse 
Adore that skirt 
Is it wool?


----------



## TankerToad

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Kelly to Go in Bleu Baltique alligator GHW. Sorry the bad lighting really doesn’t do this beautiful blue its justice.
> 
> View attachment 4956945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956946
> 
> 
> 
> And a group shot of my blue gator/croc family.
> Clockwise from top left: C18 Bleu Marine, Kelly to Go Bleu Baltique, Bearn wallet Bleu Marine, Constance Wallet Bleu Marine, Bearn wallet Bleu Bosphore.
> 
> View attachment 4956947


Blinded by this incredible group 
Wow! Very impressive collection-
So fabulous


----------



## DrTr

My DH outdid himself for my Christmas gift this year!  He somehow found a grail bag for me even during the hard year everyone went through (here’s to a safe, healthier and better year for all!) Presenting my 30 Rose Poupre Birkin Togo phw. My perfect bag!


----------



## madamelizaking

Just a couple of new goodies. I’m in love with the Rose Doré and it’s different enough from my gold pair. I’ll post a comparison pic for anyone who wants to see the difference .

Rose Doré Orans and a Calvi verso in Barenia Faubourg and rouge grenat.


----------



## pinkbirkin77

Just one little goody that looks cute with jeans.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

More craziness just arrived...


----------



## madamelizaking

OuiCestLaVie said:


> More craziness just arrived...


OPENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lachirine

Mini Lindy touch in black swift leather and gold hardware


----------



## **Ann**

madamelizaking said:


> Just a couple of new goodies. I’m in love with the Rose Doré and it’s different enough from my gold pair. I’ll post a comparison pic for anyone who wants to see the difference .
> 
> Rose Doré Orans and a Calvi verso in Barenia Faubourg and rouge grenat.
> 
> View attachment 4957821
> View attachment 4957817
> View attachment 4957818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957819


I have the rose gold in my cart right now...I can't decide!


----------



## madamelizaking

**Ann** said:


> I have the rose gold in my cart right now...I can't decide!


DO IT!! They're BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> My DH outdid himself for my Christmas gift this year!  He somehow found a grail bag for me even during the hard year everyone went through (here’s to a safe, healthier and better year for all!) Presenting my 30 Rose Poupre Birkin Togo phw. My perfect bag!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957612



She gets more and more beautiful every time I see her! Congrats again on this beauty!!


----------



## sbelle

I really love the double-faced scarves!  I thought I just wanted the bordeaux colorway but couldn’t pass this one up.


----------



## getbetterwithH

DrTr said:


> My DH outdid himself for my Christmas gift this year!  He somehow found a grail bag for me even during the hard year everyone went through (here’s to a safe, healthier and better year for all!) Presenting my 30 Rose Poupre Birkin Togo phw. My perfect bag!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957612


Breathtaking. Would be my perfect bag, too. Enjoy!!!


----------



## DrTr

getbetterwithH said:


> Breathtaking. Would be my perfect bag, too. Enjoy!!!


Thank you so much  it’s sitting on the couch with me right now as I WFH. Hopefully all our lovelies will be out and about safely this year!!


----------



## Lejic

Lachirine said:


> Mini Lindy touch in black swift leather and gold hardware


Hold the door I didn’t know the mini came as touch too!! Would love if you could share a picture please


----------



## momoc

Lejic said:


> Hold the door I didn’t know the mini came as touch too!! Would love if you could share a picture please



You can check out the official hermes.com photos in this post linked  below -





__





						The Hermès Mini Lindy Thread
					

Thank you, @sw423 !  :tup:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Lachirine

Lejic said:


> Hold the door I didn’t know the mini came as touch too!! Would love if you could share a picture please


Actually i am really bad at taking pictures  but found one with the exact specs online, i fell in love as soon as i saw it


----------



## thebagqueen

After a few shipping delays and initially being sent one with the wrong hardware, I finally have my first CDC!
Gold w/ Rghw. So in love!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hi !  Sharing more of my recent purchase. I posted a stock photo of the mini evelyne in beige de weimar in the 2020 bag purchase thread at the end of December since it hadn't arrived. I think it looks better than the stock photo although my photo doesn't do it justice.  Noticed the stitching is a little different color. Not sure what color it is but it's a nice little touch.  Also included is my silk scarf attachment. Of course each piece comes with it's own little pouch.  Have a wonderful weekend all !


----------



## asatoasz

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi !  Sharing more of my recent purchase. I posted a stock photo of the mini evelyne in beige de weimar in the 2020 bag purchase thread at the end of December since it hadn't arrived. I think it looks better than the stock photo although my photo doesn't do it justice.  Noticed the stitching is a little different color. Not sure what color it is but it's a nice little touch.  Also included is my silk scarf attachment. Of course each piece comes with it's own little pouch.  Have a wonderful weekend all !


Pardon my ignorance, can you enlighten me as what the “silk scarf attachment” is used for?


----------



## momoc

asatoasz said:


> Pardon my ignorance, can you enlighten me as what the “silk scarf attachment” is used for?



like this  (official H.com mod shot)

You can also use it on top of existing strap as a little extension, making it longer.



I believe it should be an SS2020 item but we may just be seeing it hitting the shelves quite recently. Some more info was shared by @Meta in the SS2020 thread


----------



## asatoasz

momoc said:


> like this  (official H.com mod shot)
> 
> You can also use it on top of existing strap as a little extension, making it longer.
> 
> View attachment 4958906
> 
> I believe it should be an SS2020 item but we may just be seeing it hitting the shelves quite recently. Some more info was shared by @Meta in the SS2020 thread


Thank you!!  Very interesting!


----------



## Hermes Zen

momoc said:


> like this  (official H.com mod shot)
> 
> You can also use it on top of existing strap as a little extension, making it longer.
> 
> View attachment 4958906
> 
> I believe it should be an SS2020 item but we may just be seeing it hitting the shelves quite recently. Some more info was shared by @Meta in the SS2020 thread



Thank you so much Momoc for sharing!  

Adding photos from the little booklet that was included. Sorry for the big thumb in the photo!


----------



## momoc

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you so much Momoc for sharing!
> 
> Adding photos from the little booklet that was included. Sorry for the big thumb in the photo!



Thank you for sharing! I was really interested in it when we first saw it in the press pics but it was MIA for so long!! So happy to see it finally coming out. Do you mind sharing its price?


----------



## nashpoo

Constance 18 in nata with rghw!


----------



## Hermes Zen

momoc said:


> Thank you for sharing! I was really interested in it when we first saw it in the press pics but it was MIA for so long!! So happy to see it finally coming out. Do you mind sharing its price?



Be happy to! Looked at the receipt and it says 630 euros. Price is post 10% vat. Also the leather is veau tadelakt. Codes: 320317 H080222CK 89 Noir in case anyone is interested.


----------



## risaxu

Picked up a couple goodies today!
Neobain PM in Bubble Gum (couldn’t resist the color!), Halzan 25 in Noir with GHW, Evelyne TPM in Gold with GHW


----------



## Birkinorbust2000




----------



## MyHjourney

madamelizaking said:


> Just a couple of new goodies. I’m in love with the Rose Doré and it’s different enough from my gold pair. I’ll post a comparison pic for anyone who wants to see the difference .
> 
> Rose Doré Orans and a Calvi verso in Barenia Faubourg and rouge grenat.
> 
> View attachment 4957821
> View attachment 4957817
> View attachment 4957818
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957819



Hello!! Is rose dore current season? Beautiful! Would love to get the legend in that colour


----------



## CMilly

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> View attachment 4959135
> View attachment 4959136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous


----------



## JJJ.

nashpoo said:


> Constance 18 in nata with rghw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958978



Such a beautiful combo! May I ask what the current price is on the C18?


----------



## nashpoo

JJJ. said:


> Such a beautiful combo! May I ask what the current price is on the C18?


thank you! It's $7750


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Thank you!


----------



## madamelizaking

moilesmots said:


> Hello!! Is rose dore current season? Beautiful! Would love to get the legend in that colour


I believe so. I noticed a variant on the Canada site where the bed of the foot is rose gold as well, but I haven’t seen that version in the US. It’s so beautiful in person and strangely more soft and comfortable than my other two Orans.


----------



## TeeCee77

nashpoo said:


> Constance 18 in nata with rghw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958978


Stunner! Congrats!


----------



## Pampelmuse

I added a Pani la Shar Twilly to my Kelly today. Originally I wanted a Trésor de Médor in beige, but that is not available anymore. I think this one works as well. What do you think?


----------



## Ceeje89

Pampelmuse said:


> I added a Pani la Shar Twilly to my Kelly today. Originally I wanted a Trésor de Médor in beige, but that is not available anymore. I think this one works as well. What do you think?
> View attachment 4959509


Your Kelly is so beautiful I think any twilly would work!


----------



## DR2014

thebagqueen said:


> After a few shipping delays and initially being sent one with the wrong hardware, I finally have my first CDC!
> Gold w/ Rghw. So in love!!!
> 
> View attachment 4958783


so chic!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Ceeje89 said:


> Your Kelly is so beautiful I think any twilly would work!


Thank you, Ceeje89!


----------



## nashpoo

TeeCee77 said:


> Stunner! Congrats!


Thank you so much!! Now I'm itching for my first Birkin to complete my trifecta haha.


----------



## TeeCee77

nashpoo said:


> Thank you so much!! Now I'm itching for my first Birkin to complete my trifecta haha.


Love it! I have an anemone addiction so I get it lol!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Some little cuties. Clockwise from top left: rouge h epsom, anemone chèvre chamkila, vert clique Mysore, anemone chèvre chamkila


----------



## innerpeace85

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Some little cuties. Clockwise from top left: rouge h epsom, anemone chèvre chamkila, vert clique Mysore, anemone chèvre champion
> 
> View attachment 4959860


Congrats! Love Anemone and Rouge H!


----------



## Podoyogurt

Hi everyone, after taking the advice of TPFers, I purchased my first Heure H watch. Have also been purchasing lipsticks (Rose Encens, Rose Nuit, Rose Pommette), and a Constance belt 38mm for the s/o the past 2 weeks. Thanks for allowing me to share my happiness


----------



## Louisaur

My rose azalea tpm Evie. I was offered gold first; but I remained true and she came a little over a year since initial request with a pretty strap to boot!


----------



## fergie.c

my first h purchase this year and first petite h too!! Thinking to use the largest one as a clutch and the other two....still deciding lol


----------



## Nanami_S.

Who is like me prefer to avoid the holidays crowds and shop in January?  Due to the timing, right after Xmas, and delayed shipment, my home store is kind of empty (exaggerate). Nothing exciting from the jewelry, leather goods, home department etc. However, I still spoiled myself a bit with a new Twilly, verso Calvi, and Deep Bleu CDC.  DS insisted modeling.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Podoyogurt said:


> Hi everyone, after taking the advice of TPFers, I purchased my first Heure H watch. Have also been purchasing lipsticks (Rose Encens, Rose Nuit, Rose Pommette), and a Constance belt 38mm for the s/o the past 2 weeks. Thanks for allowing me to share my happiness


So glad you chose that watch it really does look stunning on you!


----------



## Podoyogurt

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> So glad you chose that watch it really does look stunning on you!


It was thanks to your advice as well


----------



## CocoLover27

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I was on a crazy crazy shopping spree for the last 2 weeks (not just at H) and I’m going to stay on Ban Island for at least few months.
> 
> Here’s just a very few of the H items that I purchased, more on their way to me and more to be unboxed from my luggage, including 4 bags...





hopiko said:


> Congratulations on all!  You look amazing!!


Congrats! All your shopping haul are gorgeous! Love the bracelet, May I ask how much is the bracelet? Thanks!


----------



## fifi33

birkin 30 in bleu indigo with rose gold hardware


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Podoyogurt said:


> Hi everyone, after taking the advice of TPFers, I purchased my first Heure H watch. Have also been purchasing lipsticks (Rose Encens, Rose Nuit, Rose Pommette), and a Constance belt 38mm for the s/o the past 2 weeks. Thanks for allowing me to share my happiness


Your watch is beautiful! May I ask what shade of blue that is?


----------



## ulann

My first H and I’m in love!


----------



## GoldFish8

fifi33 said:


> birkin 30 in bleu indigo with rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4961890


Wow. Blue with RG is stunning! What leather is this? V Madame?


----------



## fifi33

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow. Blue with RG is stunning! What leather is this? V Madame?



No it’s epsom, I wanted togo but I think I can live with epsom


----------



## this_is_rj

fifi33 said:


> birkin 30 in bleu indigo with rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4961890


Stunning. Blue Indigo is one of my favourite H colours. I have a B25 in Jonathan leather. This twilly matches perfectly, I am now on a mission to find one for my bag. Congratulations on this beauty.


----------



## Leo the Lion

New Bastia in Rose Azalee Evercolor. It is very hard to capture the colors.
B25 Rose Ete Swift
Calvi Card in Rose Ete Chevre


----------



## Podoyogurt

ajaxbreaker said:


> Your watch is beautiful! May I ask what shade of blue that is?


Hi @ajaxbreaker , I believe it’s in Bleu Saphir, according to the receipt.


----------



## fifi33

this_is_rj said:


> Stunning. Blue Indigo is one of my favourite H colours. I have a B25 in Jonathan leather. This twilly matches perfectly, I am now on a mission to find one for my bag. Congratulations on this beauty.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## KN89

fifi33 said:


> birkin 30 in bleu indigo with rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4961890



Beautiful! Does it look more navy irl? Or is it a blackish blue?


----------



## nattle

It was so nice to welcome back my lovely SA from her maternity leave  she always managed to find great items for me including this Barenia verso Bastia!
We talk briefly about my next quota bag and I know the spending competition is fierce at the moment! Hopefully it will calm down later this year.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Finally, I got my last SO of Calvi card holders.




The colors are Gris étain and Rouge H.

These are both of them.


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

*Ahhhhhh.* I am so excited. I got a B35 gifted for my milestone achievement (apparently she's been hidden for quite some time). I am so happy!! She's perfect. This has always been my holy grail birkin and I cannot believe I own her!      

Say hello to my Birkin 35 Black Epsom SHW. Isn't she amazing?!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

CocoLover27 said:


> Congrats! All your shopping haul are gorgeous! Love the bracelet, May I ask how much is the bracelet? Thanks!



Thank you! It’s $19,200.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

nattle said:


> It was so nice to welcome back my lovely SA from her maternity leave  she always managed to find great items for me including this Barenia verso Bastia!
> We talk briefly about my next quota bag and I know the spending competition is fierce at the moment! Hopefully it will calm down later this year.


The Barenia is lovely but I am head over heels for those toucan sneakers!!!!! May I trouble you for a modshot if you get the chance?


----------



## AllThingsLuxe

ChicHappens. said:


> *Ahhhhhh.* I am so excited. I got a B35 gifted for my milestone achievement (apparently she's been hidden for quite some time). I am so happy!! She's perfect. This has always been my holy grail birkin and I cannot believe I own her!
> 
> Say hello to my Birkin 35 Black Epsom SHW. Isn't she amazing?!
> View attachment 4963071


She certainly is a beauty, congratulations !


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Finally received the Barenia F Birkin 25 with gold hardware, the calvi verso also in BF. Got the lime mini Evelyn for the summer.




Also got the newly released watch, it is really eye catching.


----------



## nymeria

ChicHappens. said:


> *Ahhhhhh.* I am so excited. I got a B35 gifted for my milestone achievement (apparently she's been hidden for quite some time). I am so happy!! She's perfect. This has always been my holy grail birkin and I cannot believe I own her!
> 
> Say hello to my Birkin 35 Black Epsom SHW. Isn't she amazing?!
> View attachment 4963071


Congrats on your wonderful (and I'm sure hard earned) achievement ( do I see you with an emoji motorboard on your head??)
Enjoy your beauty every day


----------



## ryukafroo

fifi33 said:


> birkin 30 in bleu indigo with rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4961890


Oh!!!!  It’s gorgeous with rose gold!!


----------



## ilicia

KN89 said:


> Beautiful! Does it look more navy irl? Or is it a blackish blue?



I have the exact same question! I’m debating if I should go for Noir or more of dark navy so really curious.


----------



## elle woods

lovelyhongbao said:


> Finally received the Barenia F Birkin 25 with gold hardware, the calvi verso also in BF. Got the lime mini Evelyn for the summer.
> 
> View attachment 4964339
> 
> 
> Also got the newly released watch, it is really eye catching.
> 
> View attachment 4964375


Love! Especially all the BF. Can I ask what colour the pink is inside the Calvi?


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

nattle said:


> It was so nice to welcome back my lovely SA from her maternity leave  she always managed to find great items for me including this Barenia verso Bastia!
> We talk briefly about my next quota bag and I know the spending competition is fierce at the moment! Hopefully it will calm down later this year.


Love all your purchases, especially the Barenia verso bastia, may I ask for thr product code so that I may try to hunt it down


----------



## lovelyhongbao

elle woods said:


> Love! Especially all the BF. Can I ask what colour the pink is inside the Calvi?


Yes, it is Calvi verso, the pink is Rose D'ete inside.


----------



## momoc

elle woods said:


> Love! Especially all the BF. Can I ask what colour the pink is inside the Calvi?



Not OP but I think the pink inside should be Rose D’ete, remember seeing this combo before


----------



## nattle

VickyC28 said:


> Love all your purchases, especially the Barenia verso bastia, may I ask for thr product code so that I may try to hunt it down


Sure! It's H076780CKAA Fauve/ Bleu Saphir


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

nattle said:


> Sure! It's H076780CKAA Fauve/ Bleu Saphir


Thanks so much!


----------



## momasaurus

fifi33 said:


> birkin 30 in bleu indigo with rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4961890


Beautiful combination!!!


----------



## 0nline.closet

My first Hermes purchase


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

lovelyhongbao said:


> Finally received the Barenia F Birkin 25 with gold hardware, the calvi verso also in BF. Got the lime mini Evelyn for the summer.
> 
> View attachment 4964339
> 
> 
> Also got the newly released watch, it is really eye catching.
> 
> View attachment 4964375


everything is gorgeous but that watch !!!!! I'm in love


----------



## MAGforLV

fifi33 said:


> birkin 30 in bleu indigo with rose gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4961890


I love everything about this. Congratulations - so beautiful.


----------



## ardenp

Happy day at my local boutique picking up this little cutie; P18 casaque in noir/blue nuit/blue frida...


----------



## Hermes Zen

My recent purchases. Wish my photos were prettier but here it is!  It may be hard to tell but the two Cheval scarf rings are in palladium and permabrass. For some reason to me they both look similar in the photo. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Greendragon

Deleted


----------



## corgimom11

Have been asking for kelly cut since i started shopping at H a year ago. Worth the wait!!


----------



## nattle

ajaxbreaker said:


> The Barenia is lovely but I am head over heels for those toucan sneakers!!!!! May I trouble you for a modshot if you get the chance?


Sure! Here you are!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

nattle said:


> Sure! Here you are!



You're a star! Thank you so much. They look fantastic on you and I think you may have convinced me to get a pair


----------



## Chrismin

Poste et cavalerie embroidered sweater 
Happy Friday everyone !
View attachment 4965869


View attachment 4965864


View attachment 4965865


View attachment 4965866


View attachment 4965867


View attachment 4965868


----------



## Tonimichelle

From my lovely children for Christmas a Bastia in Bleu Frida / Cuivre chèvre 




And....
I finally caved! New to me B30 Ebene Clemence PHW, soft and slouchy, colour works with every item of clothing I own, not too heavy... in short my dream bag


----------



## nymeria

I was going to say " What wonderful children you have" and then kept scrolling...now I need to add "what a terrific bag!!"
I adore the PHW with it-understated and classy. Congrats and wear them both well.


----------



## Tonimichelle

nymeria said:


> I was going to say " What wonderful children you have" and then kept scrolling...now I need to add "what a terrific bag!!"
> I adore the PHW with it-understated and classy. Congrats and wear them both well.


Thank you so much!   I feel a bit like Goldilocks with Birkins. I had a B35 noir I adored but gave me backache (I’m getting on a bit!) my Turquoise B30 right size and weight, but eventually I had to accept that the colour (although absolutely beautiful to look at) is just too far from my (very boring) comfort zone. This one.. perfect for me!


----------



## Rockerchic

Tonimichelle said:


> From my lovely children for Christmas a Bastia in Bleu Frida / Cuivre chèvre
> 
> View attachment 4966000
> 
> 
> And....
> I finally caved! New to me B30 Ebene Clemence PHW, soft and slouchy, colour works with every item of clothing I own, not too heavy... in short my dream bag
> View attachment 4966005


Both beautiful....
So happy for you!!! Looking forward to beautiful action shots. xoxo


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rockerchic said:


> Both beautiful....
> So happy for you!!! Looking forward to beautiful action shots. xoxo


Thank you   DH is already on it for the (indoor!!) action shots


----------



## Bagaholic222

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you so much!   I feel a bit like Goldilocks with Birkins. I had a B35 noir I adored but gave me backache (I’m getting on a bit!) my Turquoise B30 right size and weight, but eventually I had to accept that the colour (although absolutely beautiful to look at) is just too far from my (very boring) comfort zone. This one.. perfect for me!


Gorgeous!  Ebene is one of my favourite neutrals!


----------



## ms_sivalley

nattle said:


> Sure! Here you are!


Looks lovely!  May I ask is they are true to size?


----------



## DR2014

Tonimichelle said:


> Thank you so much!   I feel a bit like Goldilocks with Birkins. I had a B35 noir I adored but gave me backache (I’m getting on a bit!) my Turquoise B30 right size and weight, but eventually I had to accept that the colour (although absolutely beautiful to look at) is just too far from my (very boring) comfort zone. This one.. perfect for me!


Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## asatoasz

Tonimichelle said:


> From my lovely children for Christmas a Bastia in Bleu Frida / Cuivre chèvre
> 
> View attachment 4966000
> 
> 
> And....
> I finally caved! New to me B30 Ebene Clemence PHW, soft and slouchy, colour works with every item of clothing I own, not too heavy... in short my dream bag
> View attachment 4966005


I’ve been eyeing an Ebene B35, would you say the color reads almost black in certain light conditions?


----------



## Tonimichelle

asatoasz said:


> I’ve been eyeing an Ebene B35, would you say the color reads almost black in certain light conditions?


Maybe in very low light, mostly I’d say the colour in my pic is fairly accurate indoors. In sunlight it looks lighter, but still more toward a cool brown than a warmer brown I think. It works very well with my grey / black / dark blue wardrobe.


----------



## Hermes Zen

My final posting of my recent purchases. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Gold, Bleu, Black colorway on this La Legende de la Foret scarf. These photos don’t do it justice. Also sharing the Vlada black cashmere gloves, my first small hook 105 strap in the fun Flipperball pattern in black and bleu saphir, and the bamboo, white and black Allegro 105 strap pops!  NOW I need to leave home to enjoy these beauties.  Sigh still be awhile.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## DB8

A new year, another pack of red envelopes (handed discreetly, per usual). Happy lunar new year to those who celebrate it.


----------



## mugenprincess

DB8 said:


> A new year, another pack of red envelopes (handed discreetly, per usual). Happy lunar new year to those who celebrate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966370
> View attachment 4966369


oooh, how do the actual envelopes look inside? same as how it looks from the front? I love it!


----------



## pearlgrass

Tonimichelle said:


> From my lovely children for Christmas a Bastia in Bleu Frida / Cuivre chèvre
> 
> View attachment 4966000
> 
> 
> And....
> I finally caved! New to me B30 Ebene Clemence PHW, soft and slouchy, colour works with every item of clothing I own, not too heavy... in short my dream bag
> View attachment 4966005



Such a lovely Christmas present from your children   
Congrats on your B30, love _classic_


----------



## nattle

ms_sivalley said:


> Looks lovely!  May I ask is they are true to size?


Yes they are true to size and surprisingly comfortable for me (I’ve wide feet)


----------



## ms_sivalley

nattle said:


> Yes they are true to size and surprisingly comfortable for me (I’ve wide feet)


Thanks for the info!


----------



## IronOak

DB8 said:


> A new year, another pack of red envelopes (handed discreetly, per usual). Happy lunar new year to those who celebrate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966370
> View attachment 4966369



How does one get one of these? That looks pretty cool.


----------



## buffalogal

Tonimichelle said:


> From my lovely children for Christmas a Bastia in Bleu Frida / Cuivre chèvre
> 
> View attachment 4966000
> 
> 
> And....
> I finally caved! New to me B30 Ebene Clemence PHW, soft and slouchy, colour works with every item of clothing I own, not too heavy... in short my dream bag
> View attachment 4966005


Gorgeous!


----------



## asatoasz

Tonimichelle said:


> Maybe in very low light, mostly I’d say the colour in my pic is fairly accurate indoors. In sunlight it looks lighter, but still more toward a cool brown than a warmer brown I think. It works very well with my grey / black / dark blue wardrobe.


Thank you!  I appreciate the feedback!  Wear your beautiful new bag in good health!


----------



## nymeria

Hermes Zen said:


> My final posting of my recent purchases. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Gold, Bleu, Black colorway on this La Legende de la Foret scarf. These photos don’t do it justice. Also sharing the Vlada black cashmere gloves, my first small hook 105 strap in the fun Flipperball pattern in black and bleu saphir, and the bamboo, white and black Allegro 105 strap pops!  NOW I need to leave home to enjoy these beauties.  Sigh still be awhile.  Thanks for letting me share.


All are lovely, and the gloves really caught my eye. Question about them, if you don't mind- how do you wear the cuffs? Do they "button" onto the gloves, or used separately as a true rolled cuff, or more like an extender? ( or all of the above!!  )
Thanks so much- wear them all well


----------



## Hermes Zen

nymeria said:


> All are lovely, and the gloves really caught my eye. Question about them, if you don't mind- how do you wear the cuffs? Do they "button" onto the gloves, or used separately as a true rolled cuff, or more like an extender? ( or all of the above!!  )
> Thanks so much- wear them all well



I had to check it out. To be honest I was planning to use the gloves and not the arm warmers (my guess to what they are called). There are no hooks but there's one opening on each sleeve. I tried it on and my thumb goes thru it. Seen these from other designers over the years. It covers half of my hands. So half of my fingers and thumb is exposed. Thought if one had slender arms and hands they might use with the gloves as extenders. Unfortunately that's not me.   Hope this helps.


----------



## DB8

mugenprincess said:


> oooh, how do the actual envelopes look inside? same as how it looks from the front? I love it!


Not as intricate! 





IronOak said:


> How does one get one of these? That looks pretty cool.


The simple answer: look like you celebrate lunar new year.

The more complicated answer: I'm not sure if these are a "ask and you shall receive" type thing. I'm always offered the red envelopes a few weeks prior to lunar new year, but I know not everyone gets them (I get boxes from 2 different boutiques across the world from each other), and both stores are very....discreet about them.


----------



## misspakie

My recent haul! CDC24,Mini Kelly Bracelet, and Kelly Pocket!


----------



## mcpro

Hermes Zen said:


> My recent purchases. Wish my photos were prettier but here it is!  It may be hard to tell but the two Cheval scarf rings are in palladium and permabrass. For some reason to me they both look similar in the photo. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 4965331
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965332


omg!! been looking for that twillies forever.... c


----------



## Hermes Zen

mcpro said:


> omg!! been looking for that twillies forever.... c


I hope you find yours soon too!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My recent purchase.


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought this new sort of a thicker Twilly, which I find easier to have around my neck as the usual thin ones. They don’t look good on me.
”Twill up” is their name.
I found the Jaguar Quetzal very intriging and could not resist.


----------



## Minoubouch78

Hello everyone , 
I am not good at sharing my purchases ( by the time I remember to post , I feel it is already too late)
Black neo ankle boots 
Black bridge combat boots 
B30 Barenia Faubourg with Ghw
Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## IronOak

DB8 said:


> Not as intricate!
> View attachment 4966737
> 
> 
> 
> The simple answer: look like you celebrate lunar new year.
> 
> The more complicated answer: I'm not sure if these are a "ask and you shall receive" type thing. I'm always offered the red envelopes a few weeks prior to lunar new year, but I know not everyone gets them (I get boxes from 2 different boutiques across the world from each other), and both stores are very....discreet about them.




Thanks for the info. Is this in the US or only in certain countries? (I am in the US).


----------



## EnaStein

Love my newest addition: Rodeo MM So Black - lovely on B35 Etain PHW


----------



## TraceySH

Picked up my SO & did a much needed little collection refresh (more casual bags).


----------



## belle2456

Picked this beauty up yesterday: Kelly Ado Bleu Nuit GHW


----------



## boomer1234

Picked this up yesterday without hesitation!


----------



## DYH

i purchased this in Nov 2019. Due to lockdowns and travel restrictions, i JUST received my kelly danse today. Does it still count as a new bag?? (Ps - also just got my SO - need to put pix once i have a chance to take pix).
also ps - received the bag in the office - had to black out work related stuff thats showing on the pix. Pls excuse the ugly lines. Cant wait to go home to play w it!!!


----------



## LVinCali

boomer1234 said:


> Picked this up yesterday without hesitation!



Isn't it great?!?!  You reminded me that I need to post my Finesse as well.  I am now always looking in the mirror- not at myself, but at the necklace.     Photos don't really capture lovely it is.  Photos do, however, capture the age of my neck so here is my heavily edited photo...


----------



## lulilu

LVinCali said:


> Isn't it great?!?!  You reminded me that I need to post my Finesse as well.  I am now always looking in the mirror- not at myself, but at the necklace.     Photos don't really capture lovely it is.  Photos do, however, capture the age of my neck so here is my heavily edited photo...
> 
> View attachment 4968917



Looks lovely.  Total sympathy re the neck == I find myself looking for longer necklaces these days.  It's a shame so many are short.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

Mini haul : two bastias (Framboise/Rouge H and Caramel/Rose shocking) , a Rooroo in gold/rose texas and plateau mosaïque au 24 or


----------



## boomer1234

LVinCali said:


> Isn't it great?!?!  You reminded me that I need to post my Finesse as well.  I am now always looking in the mirror- not at myself, but at the necklace.     Photos don't really capture lovely it is.  Photos do, however, capture the age of my neck so here is my heavily edited photo...
> 
> View attachment 4968917


Haha yes! I didn’t want a mod shot specifically because of the neck.... lol it’s stunning on you!


----------



## exchangeluxury

Thanks to my lovely SA! Picked up My lovely New mini Lindy and Rodeo two days ago. Had been waiting for 15 months


----------



## KN89

lulilu said:


> Looks lovely.  Total sympathy re the neck == I find myself looking for longer necklaces these days.  It's a shame so many are short.



Looks lovely! When I tried it on, it hit the top of my sternum. It was a tad too short for me. I felt like it emphasized my wide neck and its lines!


----------



## oranGetRee

This is my haul.
Very happy to have found Evelyn 29 in etoupe ghw - a soft roomy bag in the style, colour and size I want. I asked my SA and got it on the same day.

also bought a sweet necklace ... and a rodeo to go with the bag.


----------



## Saarke

Muramurakami said:


> My very first B25 in Vert Maquis from my mom as a wedding gift! Really happy about it
> 
> View attachment 4779494


It was my very first B too ! Love it


----------



## corgimom11

SA snagged this for me. PM size


----------



## Ball

My first quota bag for the year!  Debating if I should get it later for the 2021 stamp but it'll most likely be after the Feb price increase in the US, but this combo showed up today!  Can't resist!  K25 sellier epsom in Rouge H ghw


----------



## Ball

Also two Picotin 18.  Touch Noir and Eclat Bleu Frida/Rose Mexico.


----------



## pearlgrass

Ball said:


> Also two Picotin 18.  Touch Noir and Eclat Bleu Frida/Rose Mexico.
> View attachment 4971987
> View attachment 4971989
> View attachment 4971990



Love both


----------



## xmktn

Ball said:


> My first quota bag for the year!  Debating if I should get it later for the 2021 stamp but it'll most likely be after the Feb price increase in the US, but this combo showed up today!  Can't resist!  K25 sellier epsom in Rouge H ghw
> 
> View attachment 4971980


Congratulations!! I’m drooling!! This exact spec is on my “lust” list!! It’s good to know that Rouge H is making the rounds again.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Ball said:


> Also two Picotin 18.  Touch Noir and Eclat Bleu Frida/Rose Mexico.
> View attachment 4971987
> View attachment 4971989
> View attachment 4971990


I love, love, love the blue/pink combo! Wish they made SLGs (which I can actually afford) with these two colors!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My latest; Carre Pocket Pouch in gold.


----------



## krawford

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My latest; Carre Pocket Pouch in gold.


Oh, I like that very much!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

krawford said:


> Oh, I like that very much!!



Thank you!


----------



## Ethengdurst

oranGetRee said:


> This is my haul.
> Very happy to have found Evelyn 29 in etoupe ghw - a soft roomy bag in the style, colour and size I want. I asked my SA and got it on the same day.
> 
> also bought a sweet necklace ... and a rodeo to go with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4970095
> View attachment 4970096
> View attachment 4970097
> View attachment 4970098


I love the necklace! Is it too much trouble if you post a mod pic dear? So I can see how far it is down your neck? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fashionista2

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> View attachment 4959135
> View attachment 4959136


Fabulous my fellow IG sister < 3


----------



## Ball

ajaxbreaker said:


> I love, love, love the blue/pink combo! Wish they made SLGs (which I can actually afford) with these two colors!


The closest SLG calvi in a similar color combo will be the Vert Bosphore/Rose D'ete.


----------



## Ball

xmktn said:


> Congratulations!! I’m drooling!! This exact spec is on my “lust” list!! It’s good to know that Rouge H is making the rounds again.


Thank you!  I always wanted a red color bag in a more subtle shade.  Rouge H is perfect!


----------



## oranGetRee

Ethengdurst said:


> I love the necklace! Is it too much trouble if you post a mod pic dear? So I can see how far it is down your neck? Thanks in advance!



You can adjust to 2 lengths. This is the shorter version.


----------



## mishelbe

I am soo in love with the Oran charms!  I purchased it on the US Hermes website.  I initially ordered all that were available (for my sis and I).  My ordered was flagged so I had to call Hermes customer service and I was informed that there is a limit of 3 per season. So I ended up with these three.


----------



## Pampelmuse

The latest haul:
- ordered on the webside 1. Clic roséguld ”Rose Flamingo” and 2. Lipstick refill Rose épicé, which I partly destroyed by putting into place and not removing the little black cap on top of the refill...
-And in the store: Evelyne PM in ”Vert cypres”. I switched the original strap against my Maxi twilly slim ”Pâtisserie française” just for fun.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Newbie2016

A little bleu encre...it’s one of my favorite blues...
Calvi and sunset cuff


----------



## EmilyM111

So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.

Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


Gorgeous bag and it looks amazing on you!  Happy birthday!!


----------



## HKsai

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


Bag twins!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!! May I ask what year is this?


----------



## EmilyM111

HKsai said:


> Bag twins!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!! May I ask what year is this?


It's 2020, stamp Y. Thank you


----------



## HKsai

nikka007 said:


> It's 2020, stamp Y. Thank you


I’m so biased but so happy they still make very cypress BKC. You look amazing! Happy birthday and enjoy!


----------



## iferodi

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


My holy grail color combo... I'm speechless too! Congrats ♥️
Congrats


----------



## Perja

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


First of all, wishing you a happy birthday, despite the circumstances! What a lovely gesture from your SA and SM. Wear it in good health. Good health and hope you will be reunited with your loved ones very soon.


----------



## EmilyM111

Perja said:


> First of all, wishing you a happy birthday, despite the circumstances! What a lovely gesture from your SA and SM. Wear it in good health. Good health and hope you will be reunited with your loved ones very soon.


Thank you, it's very kind of you


----------



## Nerja

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


Happy Birthday!   It’s a gorgeous bag and looks fantastic on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## EmilyM111

Nerja said:


> Happy Birthday!   It’s a gorgeous bag and looks fantastic on you!  Enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## loh

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759



Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## TravellerMX

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


Fabulous! Happy birthday and many blessed returns of the day!


----------



## EmilyM111

loh said:


> Congratulations and happy birthday!





TravellerMX said:


> Fabulous! Happy birthday and many blessed returns of the day!


Thank you Both


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Fashionista2 said:


> Fabulous my fellow IG sister < 3


Thank you!☺️☺️


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


Oh! the dream! that colour and size is on my wishlist
I love it when good things come when you least expect it! Wishing you the happiest of years the bags looks fantastic on you.
I wish you and your family good health


----------



## EmilyM111

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh! the dream! that colour and size is on my wishlist
> I love it when good things come when you least expect it! Wishing you the happiest of years the bags looks fantastic on you.
> I wish you and your family good health


Thank you very much and same to you


----------



## mishelbe

I know it's not everybody’s cup of tea but I am so in love with her - introducing my Sunrise Birkin (I was horrified that the Fedex driver left her out by the garage, in the cold).


----------



## Chl2015

My lovely SA once again got me a really good gift! Just picked up my Baby Birkin 25 etain Togo GHW. Of course got to get few items from Hermes as well.
2nd pic is the baby Birkin meeting her big sister 30! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nymeria

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


Absolutely gorgeous bag and looks perfect on you. What a lovely gesture your SA and SM made- I am sure it turned into a wonderful day  
Wishing you many years with that VC beauty and with your family- happy happy birthday


----------



## Ethengdurst

mishelbe said:


> I know it's not everybody’s cup of tea but I am so in love with her - introducing my Sunrise Birkin (I was horrified that the Fedex driver left her out by the garage, in the cold).
> 
> View attachment 4974040


It is lovely congrats! What size is it?


----------



## Ethengdurst

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


Congrats on the lovely bag and happy birthday!


----------



## mishelbe

Ethengdurst said:


> It is lovely congrats! What size is it?



Thank you!  It is a 35.


----------



## Winiebean

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759



Congrats! this is beautiful and looks fabulous on you happy birthday!


----------



## lindseyhutter

My SA surprised me with this beautiful gold B25! It was at the top of my wish list. I’m so in love with her!


----------



## Ethengdurst

lindseyhutter said:


> My SA surprised me with this beautiful gold B25! It was at the top of my wish list. I’m so in love with her!
> View attachment 4974256
> 
> View attachment 4974257


You’re so lucky, congrats dear!


----------



## lindseyhutter

Ethengdurst said:


> You’re so lucky, congrats dear!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

mishelbe said:


> I know it's not everybody’s cup of tea but I am so in love with her - introducing my Sunrise Birkin (I was horrified that the Fedex driver left her out by the garage, in the cold).
> 
> View attachment 4974040


I for one love it! ❤ Super congrats! Do you (or anyone here) know if it comes it 25 or 30? My SA said she has seen one in 35. I wonder if this series only comes in 35. 
Also what leather is it in?


----------



## xmktn

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Gorgeous bag and it looks amazing on you!  Happy birthday!!





nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


I’m sorry to hear about your difficult time but elated that your wonderful SA was able to make it better. Good things come in threes!! Things will get better and I hope you will be reunited with your family soon. Happy Birthday!! That color is stunning!


----------



## jennyy

Drove through the rain and hail today to get to my local H. Found a treasure! A smooth barenia calvi verso! Also got a pair of sneakers that I was feeling iffy about because it looked like bright yellow online, but in person it was a nice neutral mustard yellow.


----------



## momoc

jennyy said:


> Drove through the rain and hail today to get to my local H. Found a treasure! A smooth barenia calvi verso! Also got a pair of sneakers that I was feeling iffy about because it looked like bright yellow online, but in person it was a nice neutral mustard yellow.



Oh these shoes!! (As in I remember you being worried in the H relationship thread.) I am so happy that they worked out for you. They look great on you!

Cousins with you on the Calvi, have the smooth Barenia with a Bleu Saphir inside! Isn’t Barenia amazing


----------



## KN89

Fiancé did well for our anniversary!
I honestly never liked ebene but when his SA showed me the bag, I couldn’t say no. Such a deep brown. It may not be as “pretty” to me as other colors but it will definitely go with everything and I will wear it to death.

Mini roulis is bleu nuit


----------



## LuvLuxeH

jennyy said:


> Drove through the rain and hail today to get to my local H. Found a treasure! A smooth barenia calvi verso! Also got a pair of sneakers that I was feeling iffy about because it looked like bright yellow online, but in person it was a nice neutral mustard yellow.


Smooth barenia calvi verso!! Congrats! That’s been on my wishlist too...


----------



## mishelbe

Kitty S. said:


> I for one love it! ❤ Super congrats! Do you (or anyone here) know if it comes it 25 or 30? My SA said she has seen one in 35. I wonder if this series only comes in 35.
> Also what leather is it in?



Thank you Kitty S!  I believe it only comes in 35.  It's Epsom leather.  It's a lovely bag in person!


----------



## christine728

KN89 said:


> Fiancé did well for our anniversary!
> I honestly never liked ebene but when his SA showed me the bag, I couldn’t say no. Such a deep brown. It may not be as “pretty” to me as other colors but it will definitely go with everything and I will wear it to death.
> 
> Mini roulis is bleu nuit


Congrats  
I love ébène , so classy and practical. I find it to be less harsh then Noir.


----------



## ElegantRascal

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.


Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## asatoasz

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759


Beautiful!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

mishelbe said:


> I know it's not everybody’s cup of tea but I am so in love with her - introducing my Sunrise Birkin (I was horrified that the Fedex driver left her out by the garage, in the cold).
> 
> View attachment 4974040


She’s gorgeous, congratulations !


----------



## KN89

KN89 said:


> Fiancé did well for our anniversary!
> I honestly never liked ebene but when his SA showed me the bag, I couldn’t say no. Such a deep brown. It may not be as “pretty” to me as other colors but it will definitely go with everything and I will wear it to death.
> 
> Mini roulis is bleu nuit



Sunlight pics.


----------



## mscllts

nikka007 said:


> So I am speechless...Hermes Warsaw made my what was going to be sad and lonely 40th birthday (husband in the UK waiting for vaccination, me in another country, parents sheltering) into something super amazing. I had tough time at work, due to covid there will be no headcount for extending my contract and despite me having another great job lined up, I'm devastated to have to leave the best ever job and team. Of course I remain grateful that myself and the family are still ok, both healthwise and financially. Still I had a different idea about this time...
> So yesterday I texted my SA whether there is any chance to have a surprise in this tough (for everybody) time and thought well, maybe at some point...But he said come 3.30pm today... The SM made a nice gesture to me and allowed to sell this bag to me. There was champagne and it was just amazing, this birthday now is going to be remembered.
> 
> Here she is. Birkin 35 Vert Cypress. Totally in love.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973749
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973750
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973759



Gorgeous bag!!  It looks amazing on you.  Congrats and happy milestone birthday!  (Mine is coming up soon too, so I'm looking for a nice present for myself too, lol...don't think I'll be able to match that though!)


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

lindseyhutter said:


> My SA surprised me with this beautiful gold B25! It was at the top of my wish list. I’m so in love with her!
> View attachment 4974256
> 
> View attachment 4974257


Congratulation, this is a beautiful bag!


----------



## mishelbe

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> She’s gorgeous, congratulations !



Thank you so much Birkinorbust2000!


----------



## WhereismyH

B25 Etain RGHW
Was a wishlist item sent to my sa at least a year ago. A great surprise!


----------



## Hermes Zen

My sa found this 16.7" Rallye platter for me. Great for the next whole turkey! Something I've needed for a long time.


----------



## Hat Trick

KN89 said:


> Sunlight pics.
> 
> View attachment 4974954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974957



The bags are nice; the beach background to these photos is lovely too!


----------



## slyeee

HKsai said:


> Bag twins!!!!!!! Gorgeous!!! May I ask what year is this?


@nikka007 Yay bag triplets! And Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## aisham

KN89 said:


> Sunlight pics.
> 
> View attachment 4974954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974955
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974956
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974957




congratulations !!! the view is amazing


----------



## KN89

Hat Trick said:


> The bags are nice; the background to these photos is lovely too!





aisham said:


> congratulations !!! the view is amazing



Thank you!


----------



## aisham

The last 2 months of 2020 went by sort of quickly for me . I just found the time to take pictures and post some of the lovely things I bought last year . I couldn't bring myself to post my new purchases without shedding some light on the previous ones . 

My First H earrings 




welcome to the family baby rouge via 




Another scarf ring ? yes please .. I have a total of 2 scarfs and 8 scarf rings .. I think it should be the other way around .. 




I never thought I would ever buy this ..




2020 was the year of change ... I've never liked pink, but now it is the only thing I can see

Kelly 25 epsom Rose Extreme PHW




Kelly 25 ostrich Blue Indigo GHW


----------



## KN89

aisham said:


> The last 2 months of 2020 went by sort of quickly for me . I just found the time to take pictures and post some of the lovely things I bought last year . I couldn't bring myself to post my new purchases without shedding some light on the previous ones .
> 
> My First H earrings
> 
> View attachment 4975078
> 
> 
> welcome to the family baby rouge via
> 
> View attachment 4975080
> 
> 
> Another scarf ring ? yes please .. I have a total of 2 scarfs and 8 scarf rings .. I think it should be the other way around ..
> 
> View attachment 4975081
> 
> 
> I never thought I would ever buy this ..
> 
> View attachment 4975082
> 
> 
> 2020 was the year of change ... I've never liked pink, but now it is the only thing I can see
> 
> Kelly 25 epsom Rose Extreme PHW
> 
> View attachment 4975079
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 ostrich Blue Indigo GHW
> 
> View attachment 4975090



Drool!!! Lovely purchases

May I ask - is it hard getting a ostrich? 1:1 still?


----------



## EmilyM111

mscllts said:


> Gorgeous bag!!  It looks amazing on you.  Congrats and happy milestone birthday!  (Mine is coming up soon too, so I'm looking for a nice present for myself too, lol...don't think I'll be able to match that though!)


Think nothing will be able to match such a great surprise for me in future. Thank you and hope you’ll have great birthday


----------



## aisham

KN89 said:


> Drool!!! Lovely purchases
> 
> May I ask - is it hard getting a ostrich? 1:1 still?



Thank you   yes it's more like 1:1 ratio . I waited a long time for an offer . And I was told there was a shortage of ostrich leather and it was hard to come by . I reached the 1:1 ratio ,no offer , kept purchasing , no offer ... reached more than 1:1 ration .. gave up .. and then tadaaaaaahhhh ..

But I found out that for the last 4 months , when it comes to normal leather bags,  it is easer to buy a bag with 1:1 ratio or less . It used to be 1:1.5 before COVID .


----------



## ACTRESS

I purchased a GM Shawl called Parcours Sans Faute by Florence Manlik. I think the color way color is 10. Photo is from hermes website. It's on its way to me.


----------



## surfer

Picked this one up and now considering the blues too  Love Jan’s design so much!


----------



## OKComputer

This was from December but I forgot to post! And it’s not like I’m going anywhere these days, so it’s pretty much sat unused since I got it (we’re in a lockdown). 

Etoupe Sellier Kelly 28 in Epsom with GHW. Every single detail exactly what I asked for.


----------



## pearlgrass

OKComputer said:


> This was from December but I forgot to post! And it’s not like I’m going anywhere these days, so it’s pretty much sat unused since I got it (we’re in a lockdown).
> 
> Etoupe Sellier Kelly 28 in Epsom with GHW. Every single detail exactly what I asked for.



Congrats! Such a beautiful neutral color    Enjoy your new Kelly to the fullest!


----------



## Tina_Bina

New to Hermes! I’m trying to get my first Kelly so I’m building my purchase history! Note: husband tied my twilly


----------



## DrTr

surfer said:


> Picked this one up and now considering the blues too  Love Jan’s design so much!


Love it!  Twins, and I have the blue as well. I couldn’t decide and DH said get both!  So of course I did. Little Kluska peeking out sealed it.


----------



## DoggieBags

Thank you to whoever posted a pic of a rose Sakura picotin last year. After I saw that and all the other posts about rose Sakura being back in production, I asked my SA if a picotin lock 18 was available. She said she would try to get one for me and a few months later here she is


----------



## jennyy

momoc said:


> Oh these shoes!! (As in I remember you being worried in the H relationship thread.) I am so happy that they worked out for you. They look great on you!
> 
> Cousins with you on the Calvi, have the smooth Barenia with a Bleu Saphir inside! Isn’t Barenia amazing



Yes, those are the shoes I had concerns over on the H relationship thread! You have such a good memory. The color is a perfect addition to my neutral shoe collection. 

I am so happy that I went into the store and had my SA search for barenia. It's funny because when she looked up barenia inventory on her phone, nothing was showing up in store. So I found a barenia faubourg calvi that was sitting in the calvi tray and then she did some searching around the store and found a smooth barenia calvi. I've already made a small "scratch" with my fingernails on my new calvi and it was so exciting. Can't wait to see it disappear over time.


----------



## Perja

I felt like a change of pace was needed in my wallet game so here is a Bleu Encre Mysore Clic 12. My trusty and 15yo Bearn is going off to the spa to repair the wear and tear (tab end is splitting, edge-painting is a bit worn).


----------



## Leo the Lion

A few new small goodies to add to my collection! I unboxed them on my YouTube channel. I'm in love with Hermes silks.


----------



## CocoLover27

Just got this Kelly28 Togo yesterday and necklace.  
I was going to get a H de ancre bangle but my size is not available. I’m happy I got this necklace  and Kelly 28.


----------



## nymeria

CocoLover27 said:


> Just got this Kelly28 Togo yesterday and necklace.
> I was going to get a H de ancre bangle but my size is not available. I’m happy I got this necklace  and Kelly 28.


Gorgeous bag! Congrats and wear it well


----------



## Ball

DoggieBags said:


> Thank you to whoever posted a pic of a rose Sakura picotin last year. After I saw that and all the other posts about rose Sakura being back in production, I asked my SA if a picotin lock 18 was available. She said she would try to get one for me and a few months later here she is
> View attachment 4975564


Was probably me  I got one exact same spec back in Dec.  Congratulations!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

CocoLover27 said:


> Just got this Kelly28 Togo yesterday and necklace.
> I was going to get a H de ancre bangle but my size is not available. I’m happy I got this necklace  and Kelly 28.



The handbag is of course gorgeous but this necklace is stunning!


----------



## Mimi212

Pico 18 rose sakura


----------



## rk4265

Anemone 29 in Maurice. So glad they changed the leather from a few years ago.


----------



## DrTr

rk4265 said:


> Anemone 29 in Maurice. So glad they changed the leather from a few years ago.


Just beautiful!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Waited 5 months for these earrings.... totally forgot bout it till my SA texted me they were in. Lol


----------



## momoc

angelicskater16 said:


> Waited 5 months for these earrings.... totally forgot bout it till my sales texted me they were in. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4976737



Twins! (Assuming these are rose gold ones? If it’s yellow gold instead then sisters? )

I also have the pendant - very cute design! I love hearts. In time for (very early) Valentine’s Day for you! Enjoy


----------



## angelicskater16

We are twins!!! Yes it’s rose gold! I had though about the necklace too but the reason I didn’t buy it was bc I alway wear my small cross pendant and it alway gets tangled when I wear 2 necklaces together. I was just surprised it takes Hermes a few months to get it in! Lol  



momoc said:


> Twins! (Assuming these are rose gold ones? If it’s yellow gold instead then sisters? )
> 
> I also have the pendant - very cute design! I love hearts. In time for (very early) Valentine’s Day for you! Enjoy


----------



## sammix3

Mimi212 said:


> Pico 18 rose sakura
> View attachment 4976207


Congrats!!  May I ask which boutique you got this from?  I'd love to get one!


----------



## aisham

smallest and cutest scarf ring ever




How I use it ..




Kelly pocket compact


----------



## mcpro




----------



## loh

aisham said:


> smallest and cutest scarf ring ever
> 
> View attachment 4976251
> 
> 
> How I use it ..
> 
> View attachment 4976260
> 
> 
> Kelly pocket compact
> 
> View attachment 4976798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976800



That scarf ring is adorable!


----------



## xxDxx

aisham said:


> smallest and cutest scarf ring ever
> 
> View attachment 4976251
> 
> 
> How I use it ..
> 
> View attachment 4976260
> 
> 
> Kelly pocket compact
> 
> View attachment 4976798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976800


I love how you use the scarf ring! Need one now


----------



## CocoLover27

aisham said:


> smallest and cutest scarf ring ever
> 
> View attachment 4976251
> 
> 
> How I use it ..
> 
> View attachment 4976260
> 
> 
> Kelly pocket compact
> 
> View attachment 4976798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976800


Hi ! What’s the reference number of scarf ring ? It’s so cute , does it also comes in gold? Thanks!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Got her today from the Hermès boutique. My first one! Everything I wanted- natural colors with a pop, a different design that was light, happy but elegant, iconic elements. And the perfect versatile size. She jumped out immediately (second scarf I saw) and chose me. I am thrilled!


----------



## Ladybaga

BowieFan1971 said:


> Got her today from the Hermès boutique. My first one! Everything I wanted- natural colors with a pop, a different design that was light, happy but elegant, iconic elements. And the perfect versatile size. She jumped out immediately (second scarf I saw) and chose me. I am thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977050
> View attachment 4977051


Congratulations! This looks fantastic on you!


----------



## aisham

loh said:


> That scarf ring is adorable!



Thank you  


xxDxx said:


> I love how you use the scarf ring! Need one now



thank you , I love charms and every time look at an H item I wonder " can I put this on my bag ? can I turn this in to a charm ?



CocoLover27 said:


> Hi ! What’s the reference number of scarf ring ? It’s so cute , does it also comes in gold? Thanks!



It is called " Mini Kelly twilly ring " Product reference:  H602153S 00



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/mini-kelly-twilly-ring-H602153Sv00/
		


I hope you find it in stock , I saw another one in permabrass  . It is very cute .


----------



## romily

angelicskater16 said:


> Waited 5 months for these earrings.... totally forgot bout it till my SA texted me they were in. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4976737


@angelicskater16 - could I please trouble you for a mod shot of these? I’ve had my eye on these for a while!


----------



## angelicskater16

Can I pm you the pics?



romily said:


> @angelicskater16 - could I please trouble you for a mod shot of these? I’ve had my eye on these for a while!


----------



## starlitgrove

Was lucky enough to snag this Silky Pouch from H.com. Simply Hermèsistible


----------



## Pampelmuse

starlitgrove said:


> Was lucky enough to snag this Silky Pouch from H.com. Simply Hermèsistible
> View attachment 4977327
> View attachment 4977329
> 
> View attachment 4977328


Congrats! I have been eying it as well, but cannot make up my mind on the colour. All look great. Why did you choose blue, if I may ask?


----------



## starlitgrove

Thanks @Pampelmuse ! I really wanted the Géranium/Nata/Gold one but it wasn’t available, so I went with my next choice. I wasn’t really keen on the Sesame one to begin with. I love yellow, so I like that Blue one has yellow accents (vs green on the Sesame). Good luck with deciding on your colour choice!


----------



## DR2014

momoc said:


> Twins! (Assuming these are rose gold ones? If it’s yellow gold instead then sisters? )
> 
> I also have the pendant - very cute design! I love hearts. In time for (very early) Valentine’s Day for you! Enjoy


Triplets on the rose gold earrings! I love hearts also.


----------



## smallfry

starlitgrove said:


> Was lucky enough to snag this Silky Pouch from H.com. Simply Hermèsistible
> View attachment 4977327
> View attachment 4977329
> 
> View attachment 4977328


I had this in my cart, it's so cute!  The blue is the color that I would pick of the three that are available.  Congratulations!


----------



## olibelli

angelicskater16 said:


> Waited 5 months for these earrings.... totally forgot bout it till my SA texted me they were in. Lol
> 
> View attachment 4976737


These are too cute! Could you share a photo wearing them? TIA


----------



## avifauna

I picked up the Passifolia teapot, but it did not come with a filter. Does anyone know if this is normal?


----------



## boomer1234

avifauna said:


> I picked up the Passifolia teapot, but it did not come with a filter. Does anyone know if this is normal?


While I don’t specifically have the passafolia teapot, I have the H deco one and it did not come with a filter


----------



## avifauna

boomer1234 said:


> While I don’t specifically have the passafolia teapot, I have the H deco one and it did not come with a filter



Thank you, that's reassuring. Perhaps they copied over the booklet from a different product and forgot to remove the line about the filter for Passifolia.


----------



## Ball

rk4265 said:


> Anemone 29 in Maurice. So glad they changed the leather from a few years ago.


100% agree!  I got one in Maurice too but it is in Deep Blue a few weeks ago.


----------



## angelicskater16

I just pm you. 



olibelli said:


> These are too cute! Could you share a photo wearing them? TIA


----------



## Ball

starlitgrove said:


> Was lucky enough to snag this Silky Pouch from H.com. Simply Hermèsistible
> View attachment 4977327
> View attachment 4977329
> 
> View attachment 4977328


I got it in the same color too!  My SA sent me pictures of it a few weeks back and shipped it to me.  Agree - very cute pouch!


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

Ball said:


> I got it in the same color too!  My SA sent me pictures of it a few weeks back and shipped it to me.  Agree - very cute pouch!


@*starlitgrove, @Ball *- I've been looking at this as well and was wondering if one of you can provide a mod shot of the pouch? I need some size comparison shots to determine how big it is before pulling the trigger. TIA!


----------



## getbetterwithH

avifauna said:


> Thank you, that's reassuring. Perhaps they copied over the booklet from a different product and forgot to remove the line about the filter for Passifolia.


Hm, still. If the online descriptions mention a filter so prominently, I would at least inquire. Especially as H descriptions are always rather too short IMO


----------



## ardenp

BowieFan1971 said:


> Got her today from the Hermès boutique. My first one! Everything I wanted- natural colors with a pop, a different design that was light, happy but elegant, iconic elements. And the perfect versatile size. She jumped out immediately (second scarf I saw) and chose me. I am thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977050
> View attachment 4977051


This looks great on you!  What size is it?


----------



## BowieFan1971

ardenp said:


> This looks great on you!  What size is it?


Thanks! It’s a 70. I chose it for versatility...I can wear it around bud my neck or on my bag (especially if I get too warm and have to take it off.)


----------



## ryukafroo

I love love love this anemone color!!


----------



## muchstuff

I finally found a Massai cut. So glad I got the GM...


----------



## CocoLover27

aisham said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> thank you , I love charms and every time look at an H item I wonder " can I put this on my bag ? can I turn this in to a charm ?
> 
> 
> 
> It is called " Mini Kelly twilly ring " Product reference:  H602153S 00
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/mini-kelly-twilly-ring-H602153Sv00/
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you find it in stock , I saw another one in permabrass  . It is very cute .


Thanks!


----------



## boobookitty23

I can't get enough of these..still hunting for the third CW. Twirling~

View attachment 4978316


----------



## boobookitty23

my first H necklace!


----------



## discussionforh

Got the Kelly pochette and the birkin shadow in January! Here is a family pic of my gold bags collection (with Verso (Rose Azalee inside) Kelly 28 in evercolour leather on the right side)
Although the shadow and the pochette are in the same colour and same leather, the colour is slightly different.


----------



## Kitty S.

discussionforh said:


> View attachment 4978369
> View attachment 4978368
> 
> Got the Kelly pochette and the birkin shadow in January! Here is a family pic of my gold bags collection (with Verso (Rose Azalee inside) Kelly 28 in evercolour leather on the right side)
> Although the shadow and the pochette are in the same colour and same leather, the colour is slightly different.


Beautiful family pic! What leather are the shadow and KP in?


----------



## DrTr

ryukafroo said:


> I love love love this anemone color!!


Gorgeous! Anemone is my favorite H purple. Congrats.


----------



## Perja

muchstuff said:


> I finally found a Massai cut. So glad I got the GM...
> 
> View attachment 4978144


Congratulations, this looks so luscious


----------



## muchstuff

Perja said:


> Congratulations, this looks so luscious


Thanks, I’m quietly thrilled.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

boobookitty23 said:


> I can't get enough of these..still hunting for the third CW. Twirling~
> 
> View attachment 4978316
> View attachment 4978319


Love love love these! May I trouble you for a modshot of the one that has reds in it? I bought the Neorocabar cashmere muffler from last season and love it so much that I'm looking for another design, the one you've posted is at the top of the list...


----------



## lulilu

boobookitty23 said:


> I can't get enough of these..still hunting for the third CW. Twirling~
> 
> View attachment 4978316
> View attachment 4978319


I found the one on the right at the men's store on Madison.  You might call them.  They happily shipped it to me.


----------



## askslam

Thanks everyone for your input. Really helpful. My spending was in 2020 and offer was Dec 2020. Decision from manager wasn’t made until 1/21 that I didn’t get approved for the bag. 

Do you think my spending gets reset cuz the 2020 year ended? I assumed I can only get 2 quota bags for 2021 and essentially lost my 2nd semester quote bag for 2020? Is that right? Or What do you all think for those that might have been in this predicament of year end offer not getting met.


----------



## acrowcounted

askslam said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. Really helpful. My spending was in 2020 and offer was Dec 2020. Decision from manager wasn’t made until 1/21 that I didn’t get approved for the bag.
> 
> Do you think my spending gets reset cuz the 2020 year ended? I assumed I can only get 2 quota bags for 2021 and essentially lost my 2nd semester quote bag for 2020? Is that right? Or What do you all think for those that might have been in this predicament of year end offer not getting met.


In the USA, your profile is continual forever. Quota bags are a maximum of two per calendar year, not a guarantee of two per year, so once the calendar page flips, the allowance of the prior year is gone.


----------



## psoucsd

Just snagged this noir rodeo touch charm on the website, hopefully doesn’t get cancelled.
Kind of a steep markup at $870 for that little flap of alligator but couldn’t resist.


----------



## Fashionista2

discussionforh said:


> View attachment 4978369
> View attachment 4978368
> 
> Got the Kelly pochette and the birkin shadow in January! Here is a family pic of my gold bags collection (with Verso (Rose Azalee inside) Kelly 28 in evercolour leather on the right side)
> Although the shadow and the pochette are in the same colour and same leather, the colour is slightly different.


Grogeous


----------



## TraceySH

Adventuring into new colors. I normally go for pinks, purples and cool pastels or neutrals. I thought I’d plunge into strange territory with some of these!!!


----------



## hopiko

TraceySH said:


> Adventuring into new colors. I normally go for pinks, purples and cool pastels or neutrals. I thought I’d plunge into strange territory with some of these!!!


Wow, these are so pretty!  What a rainbow!  Congrats!


----------



## TraceySH

hopiko said:


> Wow, these are so pretty!  What a rainbow!  Congrats!


Thank you!! The jaune d’ambre is definitely putting me in uncharted waters


----------



## iwanta30B

Heure H Steel watch, 21 x 21 mm, bracelet in steel


----------



## ajaxbreaker

TraceySH said:


> Thank you!! The jaune d’ambre is definitely putting me in uncharted waters


I have a non-Hermes yellow bag and have found that it goes surprisingly well with a lot of things, even in winter. Your jaune d'ambre is lovely and I'm sure you're going to get a lot of use out of it


----------



## xindi924

Perja said:


> View attachment 4975766
> 
> I felt like a change of pace was needed in my wallet game so here is a Bleu Encre Mysore Clic 12. My trusty and 15yo Bearn is going off to the spa to repair the wear and tear (tab end is splitting, edge-painting is a bit worn).


Beautiful leather and color! I have this in calvi. Love how the leather has some shine.


----------



## aksaiyo

Just a Lindy in etoupe clemence GHW!


----------



## TraceySH

ajaxbreaker said:


> I have a non-Hermes yellow bag and have found that it goes surprisingly well with a lot of things, even in winter. Your jaune d'ambre is lovely and I'm sure you're going to get a lot of use out of it


I hope so! Still a little ambivalent, but I looked in my closet to find that I have SO much yellow!! (Didn’t really realize!)


----------



## BagLady164

TraceySH said:


> I hope so! Still a little ambivalent, but I looked in my closet to find that I have SO much yellow!! (Didn’t really realize!)


I have a JA B30 GHW.  I find it to be as neutral as my Gold B30 GHW and wearable with the same outfits.  I love the color.  It is also one of my most complimented bags.


----------



## Pampelmuse

TraceySH said:


> Adventuring into new colors. I normally go for pinks, purples and cool pastels or neutrals. I thought I’d plunge into strange territory with some of these!!!


OMG! Fabulous! Did you buy all four at the same visit to your store?? Love everyone, very nice colours!


----------



## TraceySH

BagLady164 said:


> I have a JA B30 GHW.  I find it to be as neutral as my Gold B30 GHW and wearable with the same outfits.  I love the color.  It is also one of my most complimented bags.



This is so good to know THANK YOU!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Pampelmuse said:


> OMG! Fabulous! Did you buy all four at the same visit to your store?? Love everyone, very nice colours!


I did! They were shipped to me so I didn't see in person until yesterday (the colors IRL). This particular SA pushes me, in a good way, to experiment with other colors instead of the same old ones I always go for. I appreciate that about her!


----------



## Pampelmuse

TraceySH said:


> I did! They were shipped to me so I didn't see in person until yesterday (the colors IRL). This particular SA pushes me, in a good way, to experiment with other colors instead of the same old ones I always go for. I appreciate that about her!


That is quite some ”pushing”...! 4 bags! I think that each and everyone is beautiful. Such happy colours. Congrats!


----------



## xray

Love the look and feel of these Carlotta clogs !


----------



## Hermes Zen

Finally out of package quarantine! IMHO this 16.7" Rallye platter looks better in person. The color is gris. The stock photo that I shared before from my sa doesn't show the beauty of the color. The last photo is with smaller platters stacked on top. NICE!  Goes well enough with my h deco set.


----------



## leechiyong

The Plumetis Twilly.  I realize this is probably blasphemous, but the bag coordinates with it so well:


----------



## hermesandmoynat

Hermes Zen said:


> Finally out of package quarantine! IMHO this 16.7" Rallye platter looks better in person. The color is gris. The stock photo that I shared before from my sa doesn't show the beauty of the color. The last photo is with smaller platters stacked on top. NICE!  Goes well enough with my h deco set.



It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

hermesandmoynat said:


> It's gorgeous!!!


Thank you so much hermesandmoynat!!


----------



## parisallyouneed

Cape Cod Martelée, Kelly Dépèche Pochette Vert Rousseau (left), carré 90 Projets Carré, Kelly Wallet Bleu Hydra Chèvre, Mug H déco to end 2020. More to come....


----------



## Blindii

parisallyouneed said:


> Cape Cod Martelée, Kelly Dépèche Pochette Vert Rousseau (left), carré 90 Projets Carré, Kelly Wallet Bleu Hydra Chèvre, Mug H déco to end 2020. More to come....


Congrats on your awesome haul! Did you order the hug in 2020 and it just arrived? I asked my SA for the mug and dessert plates but she said they are waiting for stock.


----------



## parisallyouneed

Blindii said:


> Congrats on your awesome haul! Did you order the hug in 2020 and it just arrived? I asked my SA for the mug and dessert plates but she said they are waiting for stock.


Thank you ❤️ I got everything in December but picked them up this month due to COVID. They had the mug in white but not in black. Please note that it was in France.


----------



## Blindii

parisallyouneed said:


> Thank you ❤ I got everything in December but picked them up this month due to COVID. They had the mug in white but not in black. Please note that it was in France.


Thanks for the info! I'm in the US, so I'll just have to wait patiently!


----------



## angelicskater16

Harlow’s collar came in today!!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Kelly to Go in Etrusque, my third KTG and i think I have enough KTG for now  I debated between Etrusque, Bleu Marine and Rose Scheherazade for a minute, and decided that Etrusque is the rarest one. If I hadn’t got a croc C18 and gator Constance Wallet in Bleu Marine already, the choice would have been tougher.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

rk4265 said:


> Anemone 29 in Maurice. So glad they changed the leather from a few years ago.


Congratulations and we are twinning!


----------



## jennyy

angelicskater16 said:


> Harlow’s collar came in today!!!



This is so cute!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

parisallyouneed said:


> Cape Cod Martelée, Kelly Dépèche Pochette Vert Rousseau (left), carré 90 Projets Carré, Kelly Wallet Bleu Hydra Chèvre, Mug H déco to end 2020. More to come....


Blue hydra is yummy!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you!!!!      




jennyy said:


> This is so cute!!!


----------



## Siha77

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Kelly to Go in Etrusque, my third KTG and i think I have enough KTG for now  I debated between Etrusque, Bleu Marine and Rose Scheherazade for a minute, and decided that Etrusque is the rarest one. If I hadn’t got a croc C18 and gator Constance Wallet in Bleu Marine already, the choice would have been tougher.



That color is absolute perfection. You made the right choice!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Siha77 said:


> That color is absolute perfection. You made the right choice!



Thank you. I had all three sitting in my shopping cart and my heart was pounding so hard. I wish I could check out them all (in my dream).


----------



## Pampelmuse

Cheval de Fête in orange/ brun/ kaki. I feel it needs length in order to come to it’s right. It really gives italian vibes like Pucci (as a lovely tPf lady mentioned). In better lightning today it looks lovely, I think.


----------



## Pampelmuse

And I bought a lippstick, Rose Nuit, mainly because I like the special edition finish. The colour is nice, but a little bit too nice for me.


----------



## Perja

Pampelmuse said:


> And I bought a lippstick, Rose Nuit, mainly because I like the special edition finish. The colour is nice, but a little bit too nice for me.
> View attachment 4981481


Great choice! I adore Rose Nuit, it’s my go-to now for a dressed up lip (on the rare occasion I can present one to the world via Zoom). Why too nice for you?


----------



## DR2014

Pampelmuse said:


> Cheval de Fête in orange/ brun/ kaki. I feel it needs length in order to come to it’s right. It really gives italian vibes like Pucci (as a lovely tPf lady mentioned). In better lightning today it looks lovely, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981476
> View attachment 4981477
> View attachment 4981478
> View attachment 4981479
> View attachment 4981480


Love that combo with your beautiful neutral sweater and lovely pearls!


----------



## ardenp

boobookitty23 said:


> I can't get enough of these..still hunting for the third CW. Twirling~
> 
> View attachment 4978316
> View attachment 4978319


I bought the blue/gray one for my brother for Xmas! Love the pattern and its so soft...


----------



## ardenp

xray said:


> Love the look and feel of these Carlotta clogs !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980078


These are the most stylish clogs ever! are they comfortable?


----------



## Ladybaga

Pampelmuse said:


> Cheval de Fête in orange/ brun/ kaki. I feel it needs length in order to come to it’s right. It really gives italian vibes like Pucci (as a lovely tPf lady mentioned). In better lightning today it looks lovely, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981476
> View attachment 4981477
> View attachment 4981478
> View attachment 4981479
> View attachment 4981480


I love the first way you tied this! Very smart and chic with your sweater set.


----------



## asatoasz

Pampelmuse said:


> Cheval de Fête in orange/ brun/ kaki. I feel it needs length in order to come to it’s right. It really gives italian vibes like Pucci (as a lovely tPf lady mentioned). In better lightning today it looks lovely, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981476
> View attachment 4981477
> View attachment 4981478
> View attachment 4981479
> View attachment 4981480


I love all the various ways you've styled this....do you give tutorials?


----------



## Pampelmuse

Another spontaneous purchase today: Un Jardin sur la Lagune.   Earlier I could not decide whether I like it on me or not, but I am intrigued by  the story behind it with the secret garden that Ch. Nagel got access to and then created this scent. So, now, I will see if we two get friends... I am very positiv so far.


----------



## xray

ardenp said:


> These are the most stylish clogs ever! are they comfortable?


Suprisingly they are...and I usually wear flats or casual shoes


----------



## Pampelmuse

asatoasz said:


> I love all the various ways you've styled this....do you give tutorials?


Ha ha! You are welcome to sign up, dear asatoaz, if you can make it to my place...


----------



## Pampelmuse

Ladybaga said:


> I love the first way you tied this! Very smart and chic with your sweater set.


Thank you, ladaybaga. I felt very italien


----------



## Pampelmuse

DR2014 said:


> Love that combo with your beautiful neutral sweater and lovely pearls!


Thanks, DR2014! They are a present from my mother.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Perja said:


> Great choice! I adore Rose Nuit, it’s my go-to now for a dressed up lip (on the rare occasion I can present one to the world via Zoom). Why too nice for you?


Perja, it looks to Barbie-pinkish on my lips. I wear bolder colours. I expected something darker. I fell for Rose épicé as a neutral colour. But never mind, as I said, I bought it primarily because of the nice sleeve. Sometimes one needs to be a little foolish...


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I got two scarf rings last week and
finally dressed them up on my bag today.


Orange boxes always brighten up the day.


From left to the right, they are Mors scarf ring in permabrass sans plomb and mini coeur twilly ring in rose gold.


The Mors scarf ring is used to extend the length of the strap of a Kelly 28 bag.


And the mini heart ring for decorations.


The extension allows me to wear the k28 cross my body more easily and comfortably. This picture reminds me that I’m a Kelly girl.


----------



## Ethengdurst

luzdetaiwan said:


> I got two scarf rings last week and
> finally dressed them up on my bag today.
> View attachment 4981729
> 
> Orange boxes always brighten up the day.
> View attachment 4981730
> 
> From left to the right, they are Mors scarf ring in permabrass sans plomb and mini coeur twilly ring in rose gold.
> View attachment 4981732
> 
> The Mors scarf ring is used to extend the length of the strap of a Kelly 28 bag.
> View attachment 4981731
> 
> And the mini heart ring for decorations.
> View attachment 4981733
> 
> The extension allows me to wear the k28 cross my body more easily and comfortably. This picture reminds me that I’m a Kelly girl.


This is a fabulous idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ladybaga

luzdetaiwan said:


> I got two scarf rings last week and
> finally dressed them up on my bag today.
> View attachment 4981729
> 
> Orange boxes always brighten up the day.
> View attachment 4981730
> 
> From left to the right, they are Mors scarf ring in permabrass sans plomb and mini coeur twilly ring in rose gold.
> View attachment 4981732
> 
> The Mors scarf ring is used to extend the length of the strap of a Kelly 28 bag.
> View attachment 4981731
> 
> And the mini heart ring for decorations.
> View attachment 4981733
> 
> The extension allows me to wear the k28 cross my body more easily and comfortably. This picture reminds me that I’m a Kelly girl.


What a great idea! I love your twilly, rodeo, heart scarf ring, and your beautiful kelly! What color is it?


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Ladybaga said:


> What a great idea! I love your twilly, rodeo, heart scarf ring, and your beautiful kelly! What color is it?


Thank you.
The color is Rouge Casaque. Happy weekend.


----------



## Perja

Pampelmuse said:


> Perja, it looks to Barbie-pinkish on my lips. I wear bolder colours. I expected something darker. I fell for Rose épicé as a neutral colour. But never mind, as I said, I bought it primarily because of the nice sleeve. Sometimes one needs to be a little foolish...


I see. When you said limited edition finish, I assumed you meant the lipstick finish, not the sleeve  Also a good reason to get RN.


----------



## Ladybaga

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thank you.
> The color is Rouge Casaque. Happy weekend.


Beautiful! Happy weekend to you, too!


----------



## Dupsy

Pampelmuse said:


> Another spontaneous purchase today: Un Jardin sur la Lagune.   Earlier I could not decide whether I like it on me or not, but I am intrigued by  the story behind it with the secret garden that Ch. Nagel got access to and then created this scent. So, now, I will see if we two get friends... I am very positiv so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4981693



Oooh love this  Actually wearing it today. I’d been wearing Sur La Nil for years and decided to take a break just before the pandemic hit. Bought the miniature set to try out and this is my favorite. Will most probably buy when I run out.


----------



## ShadowComet

luzdetaiwan said:


> I got two scarf rings last week and
> finally dressed them up on my bag today.
> View attachment 4981729
> 
> Orange boxes always brighten up the day.
> View attachment 4981730
> 
> From left to the right, they are Mors scarf ring in permabrass sans plomb and mini coeur twilly ring in rose gold.
> View attachment 4981732
> 
> The Mors scarf ring is used to extend the length of the strap of a Kelly 28 bag.
> View attachment 4981731
> 
> And the mini heart ring for decorations.
> View attachment 4981733
> 
> The extension allows me to wear the k28 cross my body more easily and comfortably. This picture reminds me that I’m a Kelly girl.




Would you please share their product IDs? TIA


----------



## hopiko

My SA is a *star.*..I asked for this exact spec and within a couple of weeks...viola!

B30 togo Gris Etain with RGHW!!  

IMO, the current hue of Gris Etain is amazing!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Hermes Zen

It took me a few days to receive but here she is!  My b30 in rouge casaque togo and ghw. One and only red handbag in my collection. She is a beauty!  Went way way out of my comfort zone!  Last year were my first pinks. Wonder what's going on with me.   Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## boobookitty23

ardenp said:


> I bought the blue/gray one for my brother for Xmas! Love the pattern and its so soft...


I love the blue CW too. Lovely color!


----------



## boobookitty23

ajaxbreaker said:


> Love love love these! May I trouble you for a modshot of the one that has reds in it? I bought the Neorocabar cashmere muffler from last season and love it so much that I'm looking for another design, the one you've posted is at the top of the list...


----------



## BirkinLover77

hopiko said:


> My SA is a *star.*..I asked for this exact spec and within a couple of weeks...viola!
> 
> B30 togo Gris Etain with RGHW!!
> 
> IMO, the current hue of Gris Etain is amazing!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982047


Beautiful and classic Birkin! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

Hermes Zen said:


> It took me a few days to receive but here she is!  My b30 in rouge casaque togo and ghw. One and only red handbag in my collection. She is a beauty!  Went way way out of my comfort zone!  Last year were my first pinks. Wonder what's going on with me.   Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 4982084



Beautiful! Love the color! Congratulations


----------



## Hermes Zen

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful! Love the color! Congratulations


Thank you so much BirkinLover77!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

hopiko said:


> My SA is a *star.*..I asked for this exact spec and within a couple of weeks...viola!
> 
> B30 togo Gris Etain with RGHW!!
> 
> IMO, the current hue of Gris Etain is amazing!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982047


This is a stunning bag! What a jaw dropping beauty, and it matches your scarves beautifully!


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> It took me a few days to receive but here she is!  My b30 in rouge casaque togo and ghw. One and only red handbag in my collection. She is a beauty!  Went way way out of my comfort zone!  Last year were my first pinks. Wonder what's going on with me.   Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 4982084


GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ladybaga

I love these! You are like me...when I see a great design, I buy in two colorways. Both of yours are fabulous, and I am sure you will get plenty of use out of these!  ooops! My attachment of boobookitty's post wasn't included on this.


----------



## Ladybaga

Hi boobookitty23!
I forgot to add you to the post I just typed above.  Loving BOTH of these mufflers!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ladybaga said:


> GORGEOUS!


Thank you Ladybaga!


----------



## anuy

hopiko said:


> My SA is a *star.*..I asked for this exact spec and within a couple of weeks...viola!
> 
> B30 togo Gris Etain with RGHW!!
> 
> IMO, the current hue of Gris Etain is amazing!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982047



WOW stunning! do you mind me asking what store you were able to get this from? thank you!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

ShadowComet said:


> Would you please share their product IDs? TIA


Sure.
Mini Coeur twilly ring, Ref #H602049S 00.
Mors scarf ring, ref #H601432S 00.


----------



## Hillychristie

Bought this cute Pico 18 in etoupe, a popular combination not easy to get from my local store, along with a cage d'H pendant and the lovely SA gave me a sample perfume set. Pleasant surprises this Sunday  .


----------



## llaga22

Bought this noir Evelyne, I believe about 25-26cm. Here she is sitting with the bigger sisters (29 PM)


----------



## momasaurus

luzdetaiwan said:


> I got two scarf rings last week and
> finally dressed them up on my bag today.
> View attachment 4981729
> 
> Orange boxes always brighten up the day.
> View attachment 4981730
> 
> From left to the right, they are Mors scarf ring in permabrass sans plomb and mini coeur twilly ring in rose gold.
> View attachment 4981732
> 
> The Mors scarf ring is used to extend the length of the strap of a Kelly 28 bag.
> View attachment 4981731
> 
> And the mini heart ring for decorations.
> View attachment 4981733
> 
> The extension allows me to wear the k28 cross my body more easily and comfortably. This picture reminds me that I’m a Kelly girl.


I love this whole look. Those boots!


----------



## DrTr

llaga22 said:


> Bought this noir Evelyne, I believe about 25-26cm. Here she is sitting with the bigger sisters (29 PM)


Love your Evelyn family


----------



## chrixtabel

Constance Amulette bracelet
Ever Chaine d'Ancre bracelet

Picked these rose gold babies up today. I thought I don't like rose gold, these are my first jewelleries in rose gold. Got offered a BK30 but not the color and spec I wanted hence turned down, I'm determined!


----------



## vventura

C24 gold with ghw and so black rodeo pm ..I love my SA!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

momasaurus said:


> I love this whole look. Those boots!


Thank you. They are beautiful and classic.


----------



## CocoLover27

luzdetaiwan said:


> I got two scarf rings last week and
> finally dressed them up on my bag today.
> View attachment 4981729
> 
> Orange boxes always brighten up the day.
> View attachment 4981730
> 
> From left to the right, they are Mors scarf ring in permabrass sans plomb and mini coeur twilly ring in rose gold.
> View attachment 4981732
> 
> The Mors scarf ring is used to extend the length of the strap of a Kelly 28 bag.
> View attachment 4981731
> 
> And the mini heart ring for decorations.
> View attachment 4981733
> 
> The extension allows me to wear the k28 cross my body more easily and comfortably. This picture reminds me that I’m a Kelly girl.
> [/QUOTE
> Great idea ! I need the mors scarf ring too to extend my Kelly . Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

So excited! A new to me Picotin 18 in classic H orange. Can’t wait until it gets here!!!!! My first H bag....down the slope I go. Never say never....


----------



## luzdetaiwan

@CocoLover27  Thank you. Actually, I learned it from others, as well. It took me some time to figure out how to tie it securely with the twilly. Some people tie it in a bow. It looks lovely!


----------



## CocoLover27

luzdetaiwan said:


> @CocoLover27  Thank you. Actually, I learned it from others, as well. It took me some time to figure out how to tie it securely with the twilly. Some people tie it in a bow. It looks lovely!


I just check online it’s sold out . I’ll message my SA to find it for me . I like to wear  crossbody bag too , hands free and more comfortable!


----------



## Goodfrtune

hopiko said:


> My SA is a *star.*..I asked for this exact spec and within a couple of weeks...viola!
> 
> B30 togo Gris Etain with RGHW!!
> 
> IMO, the current hue of Gris Etain is amazing!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982047


I am hoping for this exact bag!


----------



## ShadowComet

luzdetaiwan said:


> Sure.
> Mini Coeur twilly ring, Ref #H602049S 00.
> Mors scarf ring, ref #H601432S 00.




Thanks. I'll ask my SA to order them. They are beautiful.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Zen said:


> It took me a few days to receive but here she is!  My b30 in rouge casaque togo and ghw. One and only red handbag in my collection. She is a beauty!  Went way way out of my comfort zone!  Last year were my first pinks. Wonder what's going on with me.   Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 4982084


She looks like sheer perfection to me!!!! So happy for you and venturing into the gorgeous colors!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> My SA is a *star.*..I asked for this exact spec and within a couple of weeks...viola!
> 
> B30 togo Gris Etain with RGHW!!
> 
> IMO, the current hue of Gris Etain is amazing!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982047


Thee best neutral combo HANDS DOWN!!!!
Oh happy day H!!! Congrats. 
I have her little sister and she gets so much play time it's ridic. 
I completely agree that the current hue of Gris Etain is amazing!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Israeli_Flava said:


> She looks like sheer perfection to me!!!! So happy for you and venturing into the gorgeous colors!!!!!!


Thank you so very much Israeli_Flava!! I can't stop staring at her! Was happy to hear my DH say that red is beautiful.


----------



## starlitgrove

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> @*starlitgrove, @Ball *- I've been looking at this as well and was wondering if one of you can provide a mod shot of the pouch? I need some size comparison shots to determine how big it is before pulling the trigger. TIA!



Sorry for the late reply, @fuzzy_wheatie, just saw your question today.

Hope this helps - sorry I was still in my pyjamas when I took this  Also some comparison photos with an LV mini pochette and with an Evelyne 29 to hopefully give you some idea of size.


----------



## starlitgrove

hopiko said:


> My SA is a *star.*..I asked for this exact spec and within a couple of weeks...viola!
> 
> B30 togo Gris Etain with RGHW!!
> 
> IMO, the current hue of Gris Etain is amazing!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982047



Oh my gosh, I just love this colour! Congrats on your new baby, she is gorgeous!


----------



## shyla14

xray said:


> Suprisingly they are...and I usually wear flats or casual shoes


These clogs looks great! Do you mind sharing the price ?


----------



## Fashionista2

Israeli_Flava said:


> She looks like sheer perfection to me!!!! So happy for you and venturing into the gorgeous colors!!!!!!


stunning


----------



## Perja

starlitgrove said:


> Sorry for the late reply, @fuzzy_wheatie, just saw your question today.
> 
> Hope this helps - sorry I was still in my pyjamas when I took this  Also some comparison photos with an LV mini pochette and with an Evelyne 29 to hopefully give you some idea of size.
> View attachment 4982700
> 
> View attachment 4982702
> 
> View attachment 4982701


That little pochette is super cute!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Thank you, very kind  They look great!


----------



## xray

shyla14 said:


> These clogs looks great! Do you mind sharing the price ?



Carlotta clogs are $1600 CDN and I saw them on the France website for 990 euro so US price should be in the $1200 range ?


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> My SA is a *star.*..I asked for this exact spec and within a couple of weeks...viola!
> 
> B30 togo Gris Etain with RGHW!!
> 
> IMO, the current hue of Gris Etain is amazing!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982035
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982047


Wowowow 
In these days of low inventory you totally scored!! Thrilled for you - and agree this years etain is extra special


----------



## DrTr

BowieFan1971 said:


> So excited! A new to me Picotin 18 in classic H orange. Can’t wait until it gets here!!!!! My first H bag....down the slope I go. Never say never....
> View attachment 4982509


welp, that was quick!!! No surprise and congratulations - enjoy


----------



## boo1689

I’m kicking off 2021 with a monumental move (by my standards)! My beloved SA was finally able to convince me to buy a black H bag for the first time ever  Introducing Miss Kuromi


----------



## hers4eva

Wow       Wow.....
She is a stunner 
Congratulations!





Hermes Zen said:


> It took me a few days to receive but here she is!  My b30 in rouge casaque togo and ghw. One and only red handbag in my collection. She is a beauty!  Went way way out of my comfort zone!  Last year were my first pinks. Wonder what's going on with me.   Thanks for letting me share!!
> View attachment 4982084


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got my Chinese red envelopes today and news of price increase possibly up to 25 % for Birkins and Kellys .


----------



## Hermes Zen

hers4eva said:


> Wow       Wow.....
> She is a stunner
> Congratulations!


Thank you so much hers4eva!! I'm super happy.


----------



## chanelloverz

Added B30 blue nuit to my K25 etoupe then suddenly I find it too big for my liking... but will give it a try first...


----------



## surfer

Newly purchased plumetis twillies


----------



## Poohbeary

Picked up Mini Kelly Epsom Noir GHW, so thankful to my awesome SA


----------



## Alienza

My first and probably last Hermes bag purchase (donations are welcome!). Its the Marwari GM. A looong wait to get this bag. Its a very difficult bag to find where I live. The first time I saw it was years ago and I said to myself that time this is the only H bag that I want, because other H bags dont suit my lifestyle. Unfortunately the one I saw was in canvas. Im not careful enough to have a canvas bag. Finally a few weeks ago, it turned up in a pre-loved shop. Im lucky its in the colour that I like too. Happy me!


----------



## MyHjourney

yoyo89 said:


> I think Hermes prices in Asia and Europe have been already adjusted in Jan. So I assume the next will be US. And  I think in her profile, Las Vegas was listed as the location.


Thanks dear!!


----------



## discussionforh

Kitty S. said:


> Beautiful family pic! What leather are the shadow and KP in?


Both are swift!


Fashionista2 said:


> Grogeous


Thank you!


----------



## nattle

A small purchase today  a 90 en roue libre scarf


----------



## Hermesfeu

Carré 70 Ex Libris Atlantis


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

starlitgrove said:


> Sorry for the late reply, @fuzzy_wheatie, just saw your question today.
> 
> Hope this helps - sorry I was still in my pyjamas when I took this  Also some comparison photos with an LV mini pochette and with an Evelyne 29 to hopefully give you some idea of size.
> View attachment 4982700
> 
> View attachment 4982702
> 
> View attachment 4982701


Thank you so much @starlitgrove.  This is very helpful!  I'm going to get one now.


----------



## labelo

Hermesfeu said:


> Carré 70 Ex Libris Atlantis
> 
> View attachment 4983514
> View attachment 4983515


Monochromatic beauty! We haven't seen mod pics of this one on the SS 2021 Scarf thread, if you have any to share!


----------



## Hermesfeu

labelo said:


> Monochromatic beauty! We haven't seen mod pics of this one on the SS 2021 Scarf thread, if you have any to share!



Will take some mod shots out tomorrow and share on there


----------



## dove221

iwanta30B said:


> Heure H Steel watch, 21 x 21 mm, bracelet in steel



Gorg! Can I tell you- I can't stop looking at their watches? I am thinking of buying this one instead of the Cartier in the short term future.


----------



## keirii

picked up scarf ring, maxi twilly,  and pm rodeo  thanks for letting me share


----------



## surfer

Space derby, more Passifolia and also the golden 

forks and spoons and knives, and maybe a tie for the husband


----------



## hopiko

Ladybaga said:


> This is a stunning bag! What a jaw dropping beauty, and it matches your scarves beautifully!


Thank you, Lady!!!!  It will match EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thee best neutral combo HANDS DOWN!!!!
> Oh happy day H!!! Congrats.
> I have her little sister and she gets so much play time it's ridic.
> I completely agree that the current hue of Gris Etain is amazing!



Thanks, Friend!

This combo must be AMAZING in a B25!  

When I opened the bag, sight unseen, I nearly collapsed...it was sooooooo nice!  I can't wait to give her a run!


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Wowowow
> In these days of low inventory you totally scored!! Thrilled for you - and agree this years etain is extra special


Thanks, TT!  I am so lucky...and LOVE the bag to boot!  Etain, RGHW....say no more!!!!!!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My purchase today.


----------



## LVinCali

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My purchase today.



Same!  Well not bought today...  I got the necklace last week with the full intention of not opening it until Valentine's Day, but that lasted all of about 5 minutes.  I let my husband know last night when he noticed the necklace that this was what he got me for Valentine's Day. 

A good reminder of our current *lock*down which is now almost at 2 months...


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Looks great on you! I already started wearing it as I couldn’t wait.  



LVinCali said:


> Same!  Well not today.  I got the necklace last week with the full intention of not opening it until Valentine's Day, but that lasted all of about 5 minutes.  I let my husband know last night when he noticed the necklace that this was what he got me for Valentine's Day.
> 
> A good reminder of our current *lock*down which is now almost at 2 months...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4984579


----------



## shyla14

Picotin 18 Clemence Bleu Frida/ RS
It is just soooo cute!


----------



## regina_lim82

Was offered b25 & rodeo from my H fairy last Sat.


----------



## amna72

Hermes Constance Passant Wallet, not the Constance Slim!


----------



## Reni_

I know I am very late to the party but I have finally managed to get the Jungle love twilly from H website (we are in a lockdown so Hermes store in Prague is closed). Anyway, as many people before me said, the Jungle love motive is so so stunning


----------



## bagnut1

Reni_ said:


> I know I am very late to the party but I have finally managed to get the Jungle love twilly from H website (we are in a lockdown so Hermes store in Prague is closed). Anyway, as many people before me said, the Jungle love motive is so so stunning
> 
> View attachment 4985017


Love your CW!  Enjoy!


----------



## fatcat2523

My new addition bag:


----------



## joohwangee22

Just got this cute mini Evelyne 2 weeks ago  Blue nuit in clemence. What do you think?


----------



## Ball

shyla14 said:


> Picotin 18 Clemence Bleu Frida/ RS
> It is just soooo cute!


We are bag twins!  I got the exact same bag two weeks ago!  It's really cute!


----------



## DDCHA

Ann Shirley Jaguar Quetzel coin tray
Some scarf rings
As De Coeur bracelet in gold
Monsieur et Madame 70cm scarf
Toucan de Paradis 90cm
Plumes de Fetes GM shawl in 2 colorways
B25 Black Touch with RGHW


----------



## labelo

DDCHA said:


> Ann Shirley Jaguar Quetzel coin tray
> Some scarf rings
> As De Coeur bracelet in gold
> Monsieur et Madame 70cm scarf
> Toucan de Paradis 90cm
> Plumes de Fetes GM shawl in 2 colorways
> B25 Black Touch with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985968
> View attachment 4985969
> View attachment 4985970
> View attachment 4985971
> View attachment 4985973
> View attachment 4985974
> View attachment 4985975


What a haul! You've made some truly lovely choices, but I'm especially fond of how the M et M scarf's hem looks almost like leopard print in this cw!


----------



## DDCHA

labelo said:


> What a haul! You've made some truly lovely choices, but I'm especially fond of how the M et M scarf's hem looks almost like leopard print in this cw!


Thank you!! Your eyes don’t deceive you labelo!  That’s what made me fall in love with it. Normally with that design, the leopard print is on the inside of the scarf, but they made it in the rolled hems with this one.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

B30 Bleu Saphir Novillo/Bleu Marine Matte Alligator


----------



## Ethengdurst

amna72 said:


> Hermes Constance Passant Wallet, not the Constance Slim!


So cute! Can a phone fit inside?


----------



## Onthego

CocoLover27 said:


> Just got this Kelly28 Togo yesterday and necklace.
> I was going to get a H de ancre bangle but my size is not available. I’m happy I got this necklace  and Kelly 28.


I love the bag, but that pendant is so nice because I love the coin look. Can I ask how much it was since I can not find it on the US website. That is if it is from US.


----------



## hopiko

DDCHA said:


> Ann Shirley Jaguar Quetzel coin tray
> Some scarf rings
> As De Coeur bracelet in gold
> Monsieur et Madame 70cm scarf
> Toucan de Paradis 90cm
> Plumes de Fetes GM shawl in 2 colorways
> B25 Black Touch with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4985968
> View attachment 4985969
> View attachment 4985970
> View attachment 4985971
> View attachment 4985973
> View attachment 4985974
> View attachment 4985975


Wowza!  Amazing goodies!  Congrats!  Enjoy them all in the best of health!!


----------



## DDCHA

hopiko said:


> Wowza!  Amazing goodies!  Congrats!  Enjoy them all in the best of health!!


Aw thanks hopiko! ❤️❤️


----------



## CocoLover27

Onthego said:


> I love the bag, but that pendant is so nice because I love the coin look. Can I ask how much it was since I can not find it on the US website. That is if it is from US.


It’s  $5900 before tax . I got it in Hermes boutique in US. I think it’s sold out in website , ask your SA to locate it for you . Good luck !


----------



## amna72

Ethengdurst said:


> So cute! Can a phone fit inside?



Thanks, no, iPhone does not fit unfortunately


----------



## Reni_

This used to be possible only on French Hermes website... BUT now you can create/ order your own SO SLG from other European Hermes websites as well; eg: Germany, UK, Netherlands and so on! What a great surprise! And of course I have already ordered mine


----------



## Reni_

bagnut1 said:


> Love your CW!  Enjoy!


Thank you, dear


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage “Les Armes de Paris,” supposedly from original 1954 issue. A few light stains, but in amazing condition overall.


----------



## leechiyong

Picked up these cufflinks for my one shirt with French cuffs:


----------



## loh

Stopped by my boutique for a quick visit.  Picked up the Wow double-faced scarf for so much needed color infusion with hopes of warmer weather soon.  Kitty is trying to follow the storyline. 

Also placed an order for the H d'ancre bracelet which I hope will come in soon.  And my lovely SA gave us some red envelopes.  Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## jp824

Ethengdurst said:


> So cute! Can a phone fit inside?


I have the same question and glad you asked


----------



## Hermeaddict

loh said:


> Stopped by my boutique for a quick visit.  Picked up the Wow double-faced scarf for so much needed color infusion with hopes of warmer weather soon.  Kitty is trying to follow the storyline.
> 
> Also placed an order for the H d'ancre bracelet which I hope will come in soon.  And my lovely SA gave us some red envelopes.  Happy Lunar New Year!
> 
> View attachment 4987557


Gorgeous scarf, but your kitty stole the show.


----------



## loh

Hermeaddict said:


> Gorgeous scarf, but your kitty stole the show.



She always does.


----------



## Newbie2016

Calvi and Bastia in box calf...very smooth and shiny...


----------



## momoc

Newbie2016 said:


> Calvi and Bastia in box calf...very smooth and shiny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988174



Beautiful!! I ordered them too when they showed up online, but they are currently stuck in transit because of weather exceptions. Patiently waiting for them to get to me but in the meantime I’m going to drool over your pic!


----------



## Siha77

Went to pick out a bracelet for the lunar new year. Feeling very lucky to have also found one Jungle Love at my store!


----------



## HloveH

A much needed dose of sunshine on a cold February from the Madison boutique


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Snatched this Avalon baby blanket before it is sold out. And I got a  new galaxy clic clac  bracelet. And an animapolis ash tray (no one smokes but we love the design)


----------



## greencurrytofu

Such a cute bangle bracelet!


----------



## nashpoo

I've always wanted thr Hermes rocking horse.. My son literally squealed when we opened it!


----------



## Reni_

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Snatched this Avalon baby blanket before it is sold out. And I got a  new galaxy clic clac  bracelet. And an animapolis ash tray (no one smokes but we love the design)
> 
> View attachment 4988639
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988640
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988642


I need that ashtray in my life!     (we don't smoke either    )


----------



## missmabel5

I am (im)patiently awaiting the arrival of the Carreve scarf. After hemming and hawing, I pulled the trigger, so of course after all that waiting, I want it *now*.


----------



## momoc

Looking forward to wearing my newest mini bolide in the summer...



And looking forward to playing with scarves with my new scarf ring and Attache Soie!


----------



## _kiki119_

My first picotin 18 in bleu frida
I love the twilly that my SA had picked out for me


----------



## pillsandpurses

momoc said:


> Looking forward to wearing my newest mini bolide in the summer...
> View attachment 4989525
> 
> 
> And looking forward to playing with scarves with my new scarf ring and Attache Soie!
> View attachment 4989529



Beautiful bolide!! May ask I what color?


----------



## momoc

pillsandpurses said:


> Beautiful bolide!! May ask I what color?



Thank you! It’s Bleu Atoll (in Evercolor).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Newbie2016 said:


> Calvi and Bastia in box calf...very smooth and shiny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988174


This is slg perfection


----------



## 880

TraceySH said:


> Adventuring into new colors. I normally go for pinks, purples and cool pastels or neutrals. I thought I’d plunge into strange territory with some of these!!!


Stunning bags and great colors! So happy for you!
@BowieFan1971, so happy for your new gorgeous picotin! Love the orange! 
@boo1689, congrats on your first black bag, Ms. Kuromi ! Hugs  
@momoc, love the mini bolide in such a happy summery color!
@Newbie2016, ITA with @SomethingGoodCanWork, the Bastia and calvi in box leather are perfection!


----------



## babygenius

Got my very first Kelly Danse in blue frida, it’s a verso the inside is rose mexico. Cannot be happier with this beauty


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> Looking forward to wearing my newest mini bolide in the summer...
> View attachment 4989525
> 
> 
> And looking forward to playing with scarves with my new scarf ring and Attache Soie!
> View attachment 4989529



Is this scarf available in US already? I’ve been asking my SAs about this and they said they haven’t seen it yet.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B30 Bleu Saphir Novillo/Bleu Marine Matte Alligator


Purse heaven!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_today..._



•


•


•


•


•.•​


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Is this scarf available in US already? I’ve been asking my SAs about this and they said they haven’t seen it yet.



Do you mean the scarf ring or the attache soie? Either way yes I’m in the US, maybe they just got them!


----------



## Ladybaga

sf_newyorker said:


> _today..._
> 
> View attachment 4989674
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989673
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989672
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989670
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989671
> 
> •.•​


THIS is AWESOME!!! Congratulations on your new bag! Your creativity is off the charts!


----------



## Jen123

MY FIRST BIRKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am dying of happiness and excitement because she was my #1 pick spec wise by a mile!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkiez

Jen123 said:


> MY FIRST BIRKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am dying of happiness and excitement because she was my #1 pick spec wise by a mile!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats!!!! It’s gorgeous!! ❤️ May i ask if its 1:1 spend? Thanks


----------



## Jen123

pinkiez said:


> Congrats!!!! It’s gorgeous!! ❤ May i ask if its 1:1 spend? Thanks


I spent way less with this particular store! I only purchased 3 bracelets, a belt and cologne from this SA. Otherwise been shopping at Hermes for 9 years.


----------



## TraceySH

880 said:


> Stunning bags and great colors! So happy for you!
> @BowieFan1971, so happy for your new gorgeous picotin! Love the orange!
> @boo1689, congrats on your first black bag, Ms. Kuromi ! Hugs
> @momoc, love the mini bolide in such a happy summery color!
> @Newbie2016, ITA with @SomethingGoodCanWork, the Bastia and calvi in box leather are perfection!


Thank you @880


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> _today..._
> 
> View attachment 4989674
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989673
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989672
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989670
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989671
> 
> •.•​


SO happy for you!! What a perfect, classic forever bag


----------



## nymeria

momoc said:


> Looking forward to wearing my newest mini bolide in the summer...
> View attachment 4989525
> 
> 
> And looking forward to playing with scarves with my new scarf ring and Attache Soie!
> View attachment 4989529


Love them all! I have been eyeing the attache soie since I first saw them- do they come as a pair or single?


----------



## momoc

nymeria said:


> Love them all! I have been eyeing the attache soie since I first saw them- do they come as a pair or single?



They come as a pair!

They come in several leathers and colors by the way (mine is Barenia, @Hermes Zen shared theirs in Tadlaket, and I saw another one in Epsom)

HTH


----------



## olibelli

sf_newyorker said:


> _today..._
> 
> View attachment 4989674
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989673
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989672
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989670
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989671
> 
> •.•​


Is this rose gold?


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> _today..._
> 
> View attachment 4989674
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989673
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989672
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989670
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989671
> 
> •.•​



Fantabulous!  Congrats!


----------



## cloudyc1oud

- Got a Nantucket watch, a Huere H watch in steel, Rodeo and 3 pink twilly yesterday.
- Kelly bracelet in white gold and oran sandal in 2020
- K28 in Craie, 2 pm rodeo, H bag charm and some pinkish twilly last Decomber 2020.


----------



## jp824

Picked up the L'Epopee d'Hermes shawl.    I love how well it goes with my framboise B.


----------



## nymeria

jp824 said:


> Picked up the L'Epopee d'Hermes shawl.    I love how well it goes with my framboise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989901


It is lovely! You should post it in the "Perfect Match- Hermes Shawls/Scarves Thread!"


----------



## Ladybaga

Jen123 said:


> MY FIRST BIRKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am dying of happiness and excitement because she was my #1 pick spec wise by a mile!!!!!!!!!!


She is a beauty! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Thank you @Ladybaga @loh @nymeria !

@olibelli it’s PHW but photographs like RGHW due to the ambient lighting (you know 2nd floor women’s RTW section).


----------



## NL3181

Compact Silk'in wallets


----------



## 880

DH and I ordered more St. Louis Oxymore glassware from H Madison which unfortunately will be coming  from France (no idea when). champagne glasses, wine goblets (we are using Oxymore water goblets for wine bc they are small); more old fashioned glasses; and, some single malt small glasses. H deco espresso cups. I really wanted an Oxymore wine cooler, but the sleeve looked too small for our wine bottles, so we didn’t purchase.  I asked the SA if resort RTW collection was available yet, and he said not yet. In H world, do people not drink copious amounts of water? And, has no one told St Louis that there is supposed to be room in the goblet for the wine to aerate or breathe? Since I love the style (it goes perfectly with George Jensen Pyramid silver) I will make it work.


----------



## Mari_Roma

I'm in love with both of them!)) My new sandals Carthage and the Carré 90 Cheval de Fête


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cloudyc1oud said:


> - Got a Nantucket watch, a Huere H watch in steel, Rodeo and 3 pink twilly yesterday.
> - Kelly bracelet in white gold and oran sandal in 2020
> - K28 in Craie, 2 pm rodeo, H bag charm and some pinkish twilly last Decomber 2020.


WOWZA!!!! I love it all! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Jen123

Ladybaga said:


> She is a beauty! Congratulations!!!


Thank you!! I am so beyond thrilled!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

She’s here! My new to me Picotin 18!!! My first Hermès bag!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Some St Louis folia pieces.


----------



## LuvLuxeH

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Some St Louis folia pieces.


I was looking these lamps as well! Thanks for the mod shots... I wasn’t sure about the clear vs frosted glass. Was worried that the lighting element might be too bright/obvious in the clear one. But it looks like you really can’t see it at all.


----------



## hers4eva

momoc said:


> Looking forward to wearing my newest mini bolide in the summer...
> View attachment 4989525
> 
> 
> And looking forward to playing with scarves with my new scarf ring and Attache Soie!



Your bolide is so adorable, cute and so stunning


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

In love


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

LuvLuxeH said:


> I was looking these lamps as well! Thanks for the mod shots... I wasn’t sure about the clear vs frosted glass. Was worried that the lighting element might be too bright/obvious in the clear one. But it looks like you really can’t see it at all.



I actually like the clear one more. I got the non clear one first because I was told that it’s limited and harder to get. There are 5 brightness settings and even at the brightest it doesn’t feel too bright to me.


----------



## Blindii

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I actually like the clear one more. I got the non clear one first because I was told that it’s limited and harder to get. There are 3 brightness settings and even at the brightest it doesn’t feel too bright to me.


Can you share the product code? Thanks!


----------



## luxeloversg

My first purcahse of 2021! Hermes Evelyne 16 TPM Etoupe / Bleu Indigo


----------



## California Dreaming

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Some St Louis folia pieces.


Those are so interesting!  Are they battery powered?  What are they called?


----------



## California Dreaming

California Dreaming said:


> Those are so interesting!  Are they battery powered?  What are they called?


Can you share how much they are?


----------



## shyla14

PSiLOVEbags said:


> In love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991038


Be still my heart!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Too cute to not share the photos  ...Twilly Mini Kelly Rings..one in gold, one in silver..and two Etriers Remix Twillies, X


----------



## nymeria

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here! My new to me Picotin 18!!! My first Hermès bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990762


Congrats! That scarf looks perfect with it


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Glam80 said:


> Too cute to not share the photos  ...Twilly Mini Kelly Rings..one in gold, one in silver..and two Etriers Remix Twillies, X
> View attachment 4991382
> View attachment 4991383


These are adorable!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

ajaxbreaker said:


> These are adorable!


Thank you @ajaxbreaker  Xx


----------



## hermeshound

Reni_ said:


> I need that ashtray in my life!     (we don't smoke either    )


Hermes makes some beautiful ashtrays but wish they would concentrate their beautiful designs on their change trays, who smokes these days!!!


----------



## LVinCali

hermeshound said:


> Hermes makes some beautiful ashtrays but wish they would concentrate their beautiful designs on their change trays, who smokes these days!!!



This!  I smoke occasionally at bars or out with friends (but haven't for 6 or so months now) and even I don't want an actual ash tray in my house.  

And, and....  If I did actually smoke in my home, I certainly wouldn't put my cigarettes out on Hermès porcelain.     Every time I see an ashtray in a design I love, my heart sinks.


----------



## DiamondS

Recent splurges to survive the COVID depression...

Evie in Rouge Grenat clemence, ghw. A 29cm 24/24 “electrum” in deep blue / blue marine / deep blue:


----------



## loh

DiamondS said:


> Recent splurges to survive the COVID depression...
> 
> Evie in Rouge Grenat clemence, ghw. A 29cm 24/24 “electrum” in deep blue / blue marine / deep blue:
> 
> View attachment 4991617
> View attachment 4991618
> View attachment 4991619
> View attachment 4991620




Love the rich colors of both of these.

Yes, the doctor orders to do whatever it takes to survive Covid depression.  At least that's what I tell my DH.


----------



## Tykhe

I just picked up this Kelly 25 in Etain.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

California Dreaming said:


> Can you share how much they are?





Blindii said:


> Can you share the product code? Thanks!



The lamp is called Baladeuse Folia, or Folia portable lamp. It comes in 2 different colors for the wood part, and what I got is the darker version, called Bois Fonce. Just ask your SA for St Louis folia lamps and they should know what you are talking about. Stores don’t usually have them in stock. For my two lamps, the clear one was ordered for me and took a few months, the frosted LE one happened to arrive at the store the day I visited. I also ordered a folia side table lamp which hasn‘t arrived yet. 

The product code for the frosted lamp is Q1506E588, $3,000. This is the LE one and every lamp is numbered. The clear lamp is Q1506E500, $2,100.

Each lamp has a 2600mAh lithium battery and comes with charge adapters that work worldwide. For each full charge you can use the lamp for 5-30 hours depending on the five intensity settings that you choose.

The folia photophore comes in two sizes and 2 wood colors too. What I got is the smaller one in Fonce color, and I’m still waiting for the bigger one to arrive. Product code is Q15063800.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tadhana

Denim Oran sandals


----------



## Kitty S.

momoc said:


> Looking forward to wearing my newest mini bolide in the summer...
> View attachment 4989525
> 
> 
> And looking forward to playing with scarves with my new scarf ring and Attache Soie!
> View attachment 4989529


I had to google what attache soie is for. This is quite an interesting intel! Thanks for sharing  
Here is what I found for anyone who is curious like me https://www.********.com/boptalk/to...dy-strap-length-using-hermes-new-attache-soie


----------



## momoc

Kitty S. said:


> I had to google what attache soie is for. This is quite an interesting intel! Thanks for sharing
> Here is what I found for anyone who is curious like me https://www.********.com/boptalk/to...dy-strap-length-using-hermes-new-attache-soie



Yes it can be used to extend straps! But also the name is attache soie and soie is the French word for silk and attache means what you would guess it means. So it’s for converting your silk scarves into bag straps.

Hermès mod shot



The official recommendations are to use it with the 70, 90, maxi twilly, twillon and losange formats. Fellow member shared the little instruction booklet for it earlier in the thread 

It comes in at least Barenia, Epsom and Tadelakt in a variety of classic colors.


----------



## Purrsey

Size 24. Toffee. Evercolor. GHW.


----------



## Blindii

OuiCestLaVie said:


> The lamp is called Baladeuse Folia, or Folia portable lamp. It comes in 2 different colors for the wood part, and what I got is the darker version, called Bois Fonce. Just ask your SA for St Louis folia lamps and they should know what you are talking about. Stores don’t usually have them in stock. For my two lamps, the clear one was ordered for me and took a few months, the frosted LE one happened to arrive at the store the day I visited. I also ordered a folia side table lamp which hasn‘t arrived yet.
> 
> The product code for the frosted lamp is Q1506E588, $3,000. This is the LE one and every lamp is numbered. The clear lamp is Q1506E500, $2,100.
> 
> Each lamp has a 2600mAh lithium battery and comes with charge adapters that work worldwide. For each full charge you can use the lamp for 5-30 hours depending on the five intensity settings that you choose.
> 
> The folia photophore comes in two sizes and 2 wood colors too. What I got is the smaller one in Fonce color, and I’m still waiting for the bigger one to arrive. Product code is Q15063800.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks so much for the detailed description! It gives me more confidence in asking and purchasing sight unseen!


----------



## H Ever After

OuiCestLaVie said:


> The lamp is called Baladeuse Folia, or Folia portable lamp. It comes in 2 different colors for the wood part, and what I got is the darker version, called Bois Fonce. Just ask your SA for St Louis folia lamps and they should know what you are talking about. Stores don’t usually have them in stock. For my two lamps, the clear one was ordered for me and took a few months, the frosted LE one happened to arrive at the store the day I visited. I also ordered a folia side table lamp which hasn‘t arrived yet.
> 
> The product code for the frosted lamp is Q1506E588, $3,000. This is the LE one and every lamp is numbered. The clear lamp is Q1506E500, $2,100.
> 
> Each lamp has a 2600mAh lithium battery and comes with charge adapters that work worldwide. For each full charge you can use the lamp for 5-30 hours depending on the five intensity settings that you choose.
> 
> The folia photophore comes in two sizes and 2 wood colors too. What I got is the smaller one in Fonce color, and I’m still waiting for the bigger one to arrive. Product code is Q15063800.
> 
> Hope this helps.



This is incredibly helpful. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Stansy

Due to COVID all revenue generated with DH‘s credit card will count as status miles. So in a completely selfless gesture and only to help him maintain his status I ordered something on h.com


----------



## loh

Stansy said:


> Due to COVID all revenue generated with DH‘s credit card will count as status miles. So in a completely selfless gesture and only to help him maintain his status I ordered something on h.com
> 
> View attachment 4992441



Love the beautiful colors on the scarf and the clean crispness of the Rivale.  

I'm sure your DH truly appreciated your self-sacrificing and altruistic gesture.  So much so that he should reward you with more!  

And you've inspired me - I should tell my DH that I'm only helping him maintain his medallion status too.


----------



## Stansy

loh said:


> Love the beautiful colors on the scarf and the clean crispness of the Rivale.
> 
> I'm sure your DH truly appreciated your self-sacrificing and altruistic gesture.  So much so that he should reward you with more!
> 
> And you've inspired me - I should tell my DH that I'm only helping him maintain his medallion status too.


I hear you


----------



## Snausages

Stansy said:


> Due to COVID all revenue generated with DH‘s credit card will count as status miles. So in a completely selfless gesture and only to help him maintain his status I ordered something on h.com
> 
> View attachment 4992441


Love the colors!


----------



## sbelle

I had a really hard time capturing the beautiful, deep colors of this double-faced Route 24 scarf.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Picotin 22 Touch in Noir. I just can’t resist a Touch bag.


----------



## DiamondS

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Picotin 22 Touch in Noir. I just can’t resist a Touch bag.


Stunning Pico!


----------



## dove221

Picotin 22 in etoupe with phw! Have not unboxed yet!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purrsey said:


> Size 24. Toffee. Evercolor. GHW.


Like a slice of heaven!


----------



## TraceySH

I am always so busy going for all the wild colors that I neglect basics. So, I got a black C in epsom with PHW. Boring? I don’t know maybe?? Functional and versatile? Heck yeah! I got these 2 pouches also. I love them - use 1 for earbuds, contacts, floss etc and the other for masks. They are good sized and so soft! Last is a little packet of cards from SA for lunar new year. So cute.  (I turned down 2 other ostrich C24 in graphite  & violet for the black it was sooooo hard)


----------



## Hermes Zen

My Valentine's Day presents for my DH. He loved the cuff links and the tie with red hearts was perfect for Valentines!


----------



## loh

TraceySH said:


> I am always so busy going for all the wild colors that I neglect basics. So, I got a black C in epsom with PHW. Boring? I don’t know maybe?? Functional and versatile? Heck yeah! I got these 2 pouches also. I love them - use 1 for earbuds, contacts, floss etc and the other for masks. They are good sized and so soft! Last is a little packet of cards from SA for lunar new year. So cute.  (I turned down 2 other ostrich C24 in graphite  & violet for the black it was sooooo hard)
> 
> View attachment 4992980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992981



Congrats in the gorgeous C.  I totally get what you're saying. I am naturally drawn to a rainbow of colors also.  I've been eyeing a natural birkin lately but can't seem to pull the trigger on it yet as the color choice seems so foreign to me.  But like you stated, I know it'll ultimately prove to be a very practical, functional and often used bag.


----------



## nymeria

TraceySH said:


> I am always so busy going for all the wild colors that I neglect basics. So, I got a black C in epsom with PHW. Boring? I don’t know maybe?? Functional and versatile? Heck yeah! I got these 2 pouches also. I love them - use 1 for earbuds, contacts, floss etc and the other for masks. They are good sized and so soft! Last is a little packet of cards from SA for lunar new year. So cute.  (I turned down 2 other ostrich C24 in graphite  & violet for the black it was sooooo hard)
> 
> View attachment 4992980
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992981


Not boring at all- classic, classy and eminently usable. Black is a must have.


----------



## TraceySH

loh said:


> Congrats in the gorgeous C.  I totally get what you're saying. I am naturally drawn to a rainbow of colors also.  I've been eyeing a natural birkin lately but can't seem to pull the trigger on it yet as the color choice seems so foreign to me.  But like you stated, I know it'll ultimately prove to be a very practical, functional and often used bag.


That’s exactly my thought process. I am always drawn to more “wow” - but then I need something that goes with everything & I am scratching my head


----------



## TraceySH

nymeria said:


> Not boring at all- classic, classy and eminently usable. Black is a must have.


Thank you so much. This is my only hermes basic black. Which seems so odd considering! But I will wear it a ton


----------



## nymeria

And a fast off topic ( sorry, mods) LOVE your cat!!( she belongs on a scarf )


----------



## olibelli

C18 Noir Ostrich RGHW


----------



## TraceySH

nymeria said:


> And a fast off topic ( sorry, mods) LOVE your cat!!( she belongs on a scarf )


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

olibelli said:


> C18 Noir Ostrich RGHW



Yeah you got it! Congratulation! Such a beauty! I need to add a birdie to my collection this year!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

sbelle said:


> I had a really hard time capturing the beautiful, deep colors of this double-faced Route 24 scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4992690


I love those jewel tones, what a gorgeous scarf!


----------



## miles0920

olibelli said:


> C18 Noir Ostrich RGHW


 Exquisite taste! I believe I saw you that day. I’m the one with the dog. ☺️


----------



## LouiseCPH

Is there anything better than receiving the H-bag you thought about, dreamed about and plottet perfectly into your wardrobe and your life? Perhaps even better if it turns out your plotting was a success, and the bag is everything you hoped it would be.....

I present my new-to-me Blue Jean Bolide 35 that just happens to go perfectly with two of my favorite shawls - and that is only the beginning, lots of silks have the Blue Jean color in them, too


----------



## bagnut1

LouiseCPH said:


> Is there anything better than receiving the H-bag you thought about, dreamed about and plottet perfectly into your wardrobe and your life? Perhaps even better if it turns out your plotting was a success, and the bag is everything you hoped it would be.....
> 
> I present my new-to-me Blue Jean Bolide 35 that just happens to go perfectly with two of my favorite shawls - and that is only the beginning, lots of silks have the Blue Jean color in them, too
> View attachment 4993589


Fantastic bag and congrats!
Always happy when finding that a "new" color bag already has lots to go with her in the scarf drawer.


----------



## olibelli

miles0920 said:


> Exquisite taste! I believe I saw you that day. I’m the one with the dog. ☺


Aw, your dog is too cute! Was nice to meet you then


----------



## ArielS

These arrived today and I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## LouiseCPH

bagnut1 said:


> Fantastic bag and congrats!
> Always happy when finding that a "new" color bag already has lots to go with her in the scarf drawer.



Thank you

But, but, but...does this mean that I have no excuse for buying new Blue Jean scarves?!


----------



## DrTr

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you
> 
> But, but, but...does this mean that I have no excuse for buying new Blue Jean scarves?!


NO!  Not that, (never that for many of us)  enjoy your lovely new BJ Bolide and have fun matching her


----------



## Jen123

Sandals to go with my bag!


----------



## LouiseCPH

DrTr said:


> NO!  Not that, (never that for many of us)  enjoy your lovely new BJ Bolide and have fun matching her


Phew! Thank goodness   Will proceed with mixing, matching....an shopping


----------



## Israeli_Flava

olibelli said:


> C18 Noir Ostrich RGHW


gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jen123 said:


> Sandals to go with my bag!


perfection!
twinning w/ you on this duo!
classic and forever....


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> Picked up the L'Epopee d'Hermes shawl.    I love how well it goes with my framboise B.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989901


LOVE this shawl and your Framboise B!   will be twins on the shawl (My first one!) soon and hope it looks as good with rose poupre. I’m so taken with the story behind Jan’s creation - and his insane talent and detailed drawing. Thanks for sharing your gorgeous combo.


----------



## hopiko

Goodfrtune said:


> I am hoping for this exact bag!



I hope you can get it, it is breathtaking!  Good luck and post a picture!


----------



## jp824

DrTr said:


> LOVE this shawl and your Framboise B!   will be twins on the shawl (My first one!) soon and hope it looks as good with rose poupre. I’m so taken with the story behind Jan’s creation - and his insane talent and detailed drawing. Thanks for sharing your gorgeous combo.


Thank you @DrTr ! The shawl will look stunning with your rose poupre! Please share pics with your bag when you get your scarf.  I am tempted to get the exposition universelle to frame.  Love all the details that go into his work.


----------



## DrTr

jp824 said:


> Thank you @DrTr ! The shawl will look stunning with your rose poupre! Please share pics with your bag when you get your scarf.  I am tempted to get the exposition universelle to frame.  Love all the details that go into his work.


I know, Jan is amazing!  The history of the house he shows in Epopee is stunning - and as always dear Kluska. Get it to frame!  I bet it would look stunning. Thanks for inspiring me


----------



## TankerToad

DiamondS said:


> Recent splurges to survive the COVID depression...
> 
> Evie in Rouge Grenat clemence, ghw. A 29cm 24/24 “electrum” in deep blue / blue marine / deep blue:
> 
> View attachment 4991617
> View attachment 4991618
> View attachment 4991619
> View attachment 4991620


Greetings friend ! Love these both can totally relate to the covid depression and exhaustion. These are perfect Covid era bags because you can wear them close on your body if/when you go out you don’t have to see them down - LOVE the color combo on your tri colored 24/24.


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> DH and I ordered more St. Louis Oxymore glassware from H Madison which unfortunately will be coming  from France (no idea when). champagne glasses, wine goblets (we are using Oxymore water goblets for wine bc they are small); more old fashioned glasses; and, some single malt small glasses. H deco espresso cups. I really wanted an Oxymore wine cooler, but the sleeve looked too small for our wine bottles, so we didn’t purchase.  I asked the SA if resort RTW collection was available yet, and he said not yet. In H world, do people not drink copious amounts of water? And, has no one told St Louis that there is supposed to be room in the goblet for the wine to aerate or breathe? Since I love the style (it goes perfectly with George Jensen Pyramid silver) I will make it work.


This sounds like a super fun shopping trip - better than RTW! Looking forward to photos. Surprised Madison doesn’t have their Resort RTW in yet but honestly buying crystal and wine accessories is more rewarding.


----------



## TankerToad

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Some St Louis folia pieces.


Looking forward to seeing one of these lamps in real life - thank you for sharing these photos


----------



## steffysstyle

Kelly Pocket belt - so adorable!


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> This sounds like a super fun shopping trip - better than RTW! Looking forward to photos. Surprised Madison doesn’t have their Resort RTW in yet but honestly buying crystal and wine accessories is more rewarding.


They had two small plastic Tupperware’s of bikini tops and bottoms. My SA couldn’t find any top to match the  one bottom I saw that was appealing. It was very funny 
of course, it’s also possible that my SA decided that those were the things that would appeal to me and self edited. . . 
@steffysstyle, I love the kelly pocket belt on you!


----------



## steffysstyle

880 said:


> They had two small plastic Tupperware’s of bikini tops and bottoms. My SA couldn’t find any top to match the  one bottom I saw that was appealing. It was very funny
> of course, it’s also possible that my SA decided that those were the things that would appeal to me and self edited. . .
> @steffysstyle, I love the kelly pocket belt on you!



Thank you! It's so cute and I love that the pouch is removable


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> They had two small plastic Tupperware’s of bikini tops and bottoms. My SA couldn’t find any top to match the  one bottom I saw that was appealing. It was very funny
> of course, it’s also possible that my SA decided that those were the things that would appeal to me and self edited. . .
> @steffysstyle, I love the kelly pocket belt on you!


That’s so funny 
My SA wouldn’t even dare show me a bikini for fear of my laughing hysterically - 
You are my style hero- 
And do promise to share your elegant glassware etc when it arrives ❤️


----------



## DDCHA

momoc said:


> Looking forward to wearing my newest mini bolide in the summer...
> View attachment 4989525
> 
> 
> And looking forward to playing with scarves with my new scarf ring and Attache Soie!
> View attachment 4989529


I've never seen the "attache. soie" before?? What are those??


----------



## momoc

DDCHA said:


> I've never seen the "attache. soie" before?? What are those??



See





						What is your latest Hermes purchase?
					

:heart:Too cute to not share the photos :heart: ...Twilly Mini Kelly Rings..one in gold, one in silver..and two Etriers Remix Twillies, X




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and





						What is your latest Hermes purchase?
					

This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products.   NO QUESTIONS. Please take to a more appropriate thread and tag the member's name ('@' before tPF name, it should turn red for a mention alert)  If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




It's for turning silk scarves into bag straps and can also be used to extend strap length


----------



## Love Of My Life

Petit H matte alligator card holder lanyard..


----------



## DDCHA

DDCHA said:


> I've never seen the "attache. soie" before?? What are those??


NEVER MIND!  Just saw the link explaining.  Thanks all!!


----------



## DDCHA

momoc said:


> See
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your latest Hermes purchase?
> 
> 
> :heart:Too cute to not share the photos :heart: ...Twilly Mini Kelly Rings..one in gold, one in silver..and two Etriers Remix Twillies, X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your latest Hermes purchase?
> 
> 
> This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products.   NO QUESTIONS. Please take to a more appropriate thread and tag the member's name ('@' before tPF name, it should turn red for a mention alert)  If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for turning silk scarves into bag straps and can also be used to extend strap length


Thanks and sorry!


----------



## momoc

DDCHA said:


> Thanks and sorry!



no need to be sorry! It’s a new item


----------



## BBINX




----------



## LVinCali

Well used (had sparkling sake tonight) Iskender champagne flutes bought last week.  Because of Brexit, now exploring other crystal options...


----------



## Fab41

kelly 25 noir epsom phw... finally got a black back


----------



## luxeloversg

Got my Izmir Espadrilles Sandals!


----------



## Fab41

oh yes...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Matte Alligator Constance to Go in Noir with RGHW! Apparently staying on ban island is mission impossible for me


----------



## peonies13

Love Of My Life said:


> Petit H matte alligator card holder lanyard..


Ooh can't wait to see photos


----------



## pfaeria

Finally got my first pair of Orans, after admiring them from afar for years!


----------



## Venessa84

First pair of Oran sandals and first H belt! Also added another bracelet to my collection. Loving the tattoo version of these.


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4996652
> 
> First pair of Oran sandals and first H belt! Also added another bracelet to my collection. Loving the tattoo version of these.


gorgeous! Love the sandals in the snow - a harbinger of spring we hope!!!


----------



## amna72

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Matte Alligator Constance to Go in Noir with RGHW! Apparently staying on ban island is mission impossible for me
> 
> View attachment 4996240



I am speechless, what a beauty.......lucky you


----------



## qtpik8

I bought an Evelyne TPM in deep blue, which is getting swapped for black- the color was really hard to comprehend from photos. AND this Chou Chou that I am now OBSESSED WITH! I am living my 80’s revival!! I love it so much!! Got lucky to have the matching 90cm already but decided it was too much.


----------



## peonies13

qtpik8 said:


> I bought an Evelyne TPM in deep blue, which is getting swapped for black- the color was really hard to comprehend from photos. AND this Chou Chou that I am now OBSESSED WITH! I am living my 80’s revival!! I love it so much!! Got lucky to have the matching 90cm already but decided it was too much.


 I LOVE your animopolis  and the scrunchie is great, I rock a partial side pony too from time to time too!


----------



## ulann

Went to the store to buy Oran sandal in gold to match my etoupe Picotin, but fell in love with the white Oasis instead.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

ulann said:


> Went to the store to buy Oran sandal in gold to match my etoupe Picotin, but fell in love with the white Oasis instead.


Congrats..your picotin and shoes look brilliant together!  I have the Oasis sandals in Gold on my list but I need to wait for the stores to open.. Do you find them true to size?X


----------



## diane278

Another delivery....not a bag but SLG’ s are fun, too.  (Rouge sellier/rouge H.).


----------



## Ball

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Picotin 22 Touch in Noir. I just can’t resist a Touch bag.


I got one in Noir ghw too but in size 18.  Same - can't resist the touch version!


----------



## ulann

Glam80 said:


> Congrats..your picotin and shoes look brilliant together!  I have the Oasis sandals in Gold on my list but I need to wait for the stores to open.. Do you find them true to size?X



Thank you.  For the white I sized up, got a 38.5 instead of 38. But for the epsom leather like the orange poppy I’m a 38. I think it would be best if you try it in store.
Here’s white vs. orange,


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

ulann said:


> Thank you.  For the white I sized up, got a 38.5 instead of 38. But for the epsom leather like the orange poppy I’m a 38. I think it would be best if you try it in store.
> Here’s white vs. orange,


Thank you, it's very helpful. And ohh...they look so pretty on you!   X


----------



## Bereal

passion.du.jour said:


> This bag wasn’t on my radar until seeing photos from all you lovely folks on the forum. Seems I was lucky that they had these in stock when I visited the store yesterday!
> 
> Introducing my gold on gold Bolide 27 in epsom. I also love this 70’s format scarf ❤
> View attachment 4867025


Love this bag. Hoping to find one


----------



## crazybag88

Picked up my SO B25 and a few bits and pieces


----------



## A.Ali

crazybag88 said:


> Picked up my SO B25 and a few bits and pieces
> View attachment 4998251
> View attachment 4998252



congratulations on your birdie. Is that rose tyrien and blue iris ?


----------



## cloee

crazybag88 said:


> Picked up my SO B25 and a few bits and pieces
> View attachment 4998251
> View attachment 4998252


So pretty, and that twilly is a perfect match to your birdie.


----------



## Kitty S.

Evelyne TPM bleu pale with indigo strap. I am ready for warmer weather already!


----------



## CocoLover27

momasaurus said:


> I love this whole look. Those boots!


Hi ! I just got mors scarf ring to extend strap . I ordered permabrass but it looks silver to me . It doesn’t match my Kelly hardware. Yours look perfect . Ordered it online not sure If they ship me wrong one . I’ll call customer service tomorrow.


momasaurus said:


> I love this whole look. Those boots!


----------



## smallfry

CocoLover27 said:


> Hi ! I just got mors scarf ring to extend strap . I ordered permabrass but it looks silver to me . It doesn’t match my Kelly hardware. Yours look perfect . Ordered it online not sure If they ship me wrong one . I’ll call customer service tomorrow.



Yes, that does look like the palladium plated version.  I'm sure they'll make it right for you.


----------



## crazybag88

A.Ali said:


> congratulations on your birdie. Is that rose tyrien and blue iris ?


Thanks! Yes that’s the colour combination. And I went for Permabrass hardware


----------



## Ball

Got the Rodeo Touch PM, Halzan 25, Constance Slim Wallet, and a few twilly/scarf today


----------



## LucyBob

Ball said:


> Got the Rodeo Touch PM, Halzan 25, Constance Slim Wallet, and a few twilly/scarf today
> 
> View attachment 4999220
> View attachment 4999221
> View attachment 4999223
> View attachment 4999224
> View attachment 4999225
> View attachment 4999226
> View attachment 4999227


Congratulations! They all look gorgeous. How do you like the Constance Slim Wallet? I am thinking to get one.


----------



## Ball

LucyBob said:


> Congratulations! They all look gorgeous. How do you like the Constance Slim Wallet? I am thinking to get one.


Thank you!  Haven't got a chance to use it yet but it is really small, so I look at it as a decoration more than it being of practical use.  It will fit probably only cards and bills. Maybe a lipstick too?  Haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## starlitgrove

I’m supposed to be on Ban Island but this popped up and I had to grab the chance!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

This skirt + jean jacket


----------



## Purrsey

Went for classic colours. I’ve others in patent and they ain’t exactly comfy. These should work better.


----------



## Chilipadi

Purrsey said:


> Went for classic colours. I’ve others in patent and they ain’t exactly comfy. These should work better.


I have the brown (or gold) piece and they are hurts quite a fair bit. Hope it breaks in a little better, and hurt less as I wear them more.  Hope it is a lot more comfy for you.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Ball said:


> Got the Rodeo Touch PM, Halzan 25, Constance Slim Wallet, and a few twilly/scarf today
> 
> View attachment 4999220
> View attachment 4999221
> View attachment 4999223
> View attachment 4999224
> View attachment 4999225
> View attachment 4999226
> View attachment 4999227


Cute twillys!


----------



## Chilipadi

My latest purchases - a Lindy 30, sandals and scarf. 

Always wanted a Lindy as my first H bag, and surprised myself when my heart skipped many beats with a bright color instead of a neutral color (was shown a Etain color on another bag style). With working at home the norm now, I just can't wait till the weekends to bring her out. 

I have been wearing the orans out for short shopping trips, but it does hurt a little, hoping it will stretch a little more as time goes by? 

Fell in love with the colorway and abstract look of this Pegase Paysage scarf, perfect first piece for me (and the home), and I already look forward to purchasing more. So soft and silky~


----------



## aisham

What came home with me yesterday 










and received this as a gift some my sister  from H.com


----------



## paula24jen

LouiseCPH said:


> Is there anything better than receiving the H-bag you thought about, dreamed about and plottet perfectly into your wardrobe and your life? Perhaps even better if it turns out your plotting was a success, and the bag is everything you hoped it would be.....
> 
> I present my new-to-me Blue Jean Bolide 35 that just happens to go perfectly with two of my favorite shawls - and that is only the beginning, lots of silks have the Blue Jean color in them, too
> View attachment 4993589


My Bolide is my most used H bag, I love it!


----------



## paula24jen

steffysstyle said:


> Kelly Pocket belt - so adorable!
> 
> View attachment 4995608
> 
> View attachment 4995609


Such an elegant ensemble Steffystyle, congrats on your purchase.


----------



## paula24jen

Having deliberated for ages what my next bag would be, I eventually decided a Herbag would be the perfect addition. Turns out you had to have the speed of a ninja to catch one on H.com but luckily my SA came through and I am delighted to introduce my latest purchase in magnolia and bleu saffir. It hasn’t had much use so far, but looking at it makes me smile!


----------



## BBINX

Vert Bosphore Mini Lindy in swift arrived Monday. When I took it out the box I couldn’t help but giggle, she’s so little and cute


----------



## TankerToad

LovingTheOrange said:


> This skirt + jean jacket
> View attachment 4999951


Love this ! Thank you for posting this in the clubhouse ready to wear thread as well.
You look amazing


----------



## LucyBob

BBINX said:


> Vert Bosphore Mini Lindy in swift arrived Monday. When I took it out the box I couldn’t help but giggle, she’s so little and cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000612


Wow..this is gorgeous!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

CocoLover27 said:


> Hi ! I just got mors scarf ring to extend strap . I ordered permabrass but it looks silver to me . It doesn’t match my Kelly hardware. Yours look perfect . Ordered it online not sure If they ship me wrong one . I’ll call customer service tomorrow.


Does the color look like light gold? If it does, it is the right one.
This is mine.


----------



## Lejic

BBINX said:


> Vert Bosphore Mini Lindy in swift arrived Monday. When I took it out the box I couldn’t help but giggle, she’s so little and cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000612


My literal dream bag - so happy for you!!


----------



## steffysstyle

paula24jen said:


> Such an elegant ensemble Steffystyle, congrats on your purchase.



Thank you


----------



## boboxu

Craie K25 in epsom, this color is finally off my list ☺️


----------



## corgimom11

Trail sneakers, oseraie pm tray, finesse bracelet


----------



## Pokie607

boboxu said:


> Craie K25 in epsom, this color is finally off my list ☺


Such a dreamy color!


----------



## Pampelmuse

A little ”Silk in” in Nata with BdG inside. I was astonished that it is smaller than the Silk-ins with cardslots. Well, I should have looked closer on the description. A Clic fits perfectly into it. I really like the color.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Pampelmuse said:


> A little ”Silk in” in Nata with BdG inside. I was astonished that it is smaller than the Silk-ins with cardslots. Well, I should have looked closer on the description. A Clic fits perfectly into it. I really like the color.
> View attachment 5001439
> View attachment 5001440


I believe the Silk-in has a coin purse


corgimom11 said:


> Trail sneakers, oseraie pm tray, finesse bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001250
> View attachment 5001251
> View attachment 5001252


Beautiful, and I especially love the tray, I've been thinking about getting one for a while...


----------



## JeanGranger

corgimom11 said:


> Trail sneakers, oseraie pm tray, finesse bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001250
> View attachment 5001251
> View attachment 5001252


I like the Kelly bracelet on you. Can you share more action pictures. I also love white gold


----------



## Solday

My new Kelly dancebought it today


----------



## J_sv

Kelly 28, Un Point Sur Deux, Rouge H, Veau Graine Monsieur / Formule Chic scarf 90


----------



## WKN

J_sv said:


> Kelly 28, Un Point Sur Deux, Rouge H, Veau Graine Monsieur / Formule Chic scarf 90
> 
> View attachment 5001598


What a clever composition!


----------



## loh

WKN said:


> What a clever composition!



Agreed!



J_sv said:


> Kelly 28, Un Point Sur Deux, Rouge H, Veau Graine Monsieur / Formule Chic scarf 90
> 
> View attachment 5001598



At first glance, I thought that was a picture of your beautiful K (congrats!) and the interior of your car.     Mind you, I hadn't had enough of my morning coffee, and then I read your description.  Very clever indeed!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

J_sv said:


> Kelly 28, Un Point Sur Deux, Rouge H, Veau Graine Monsieur / Formule Chic scarf 90
> 
> View attachment 5001598


LOVE LOVE LOVVVVVEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nothing big.. just a RG Twilly scarf ring.... but she packs a punch on my lil ice cream dream
I'm definitely obsessed with RG anything =)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

J_sv said:


> Kelly 28, Un Point Sur Deux, Rouge H, Veau Graine Monsieur / Formule Chic scarf 90
> 
> View attachment 5001598


This bag! This scarf!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Two scrunchies and a KTG tricolor.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5002287
> 
> Two scrunchies and a KTG tricolor.



I bought the exact same two scrunchies for my daughter. They are so pretty.


----------



## surfer

Some goodies


----------



## Vln

BBINX said:


> Vert Bosphore Mini Lindy in swift arrived Monday. When I took it out the box I couldn’t help but giggle, she’s so little and cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5000612


Just love the color! Stunning.


----------



## Ethengdurst

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I bought the exact same two scrunchies for my daughter. They are so pretty.


They are. I actually bought them 3 days ago, forgot them, then got a haircut yesterday, really short. So now I cannot use them till my hair grows again. Such a brain fart!


----------



## sunflower_13

This new-to-me Double Sens 45. I’m an essential worker and lately monogram bags have made me so self-conscious with the current Pandemic crisis. Love that I know it’s Hermès but not a lot of people know it’s Hermès. Weird, I know, but it’s the little things that make me happy


----------



## surfer

And more goodies


----------



## paula24jen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Nothing big.. just a RG Twilly scarf ring.... but she packs a punch on my lil ice cream dream
> I'm definitely obsessed with RG anything =)
> 
> View attachment 5001997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001998


Ooh, LOVE how you’ve used the twilly ring, gonna give that a go right now!


----------



## paula24jen

Ethengdurst said:


> They are. I actually bought them 3 days ago, forgot them, then got a haircut yesterday, really short. So now I cannot use them till my hair grows again. Such a brain fart!


Could you use them as a kind of scarf ring while your hair is too short? Would be a shame for them to be in a box when they could be out having FUN


----------



## Israeli_Flava

paula24jen said:


> Ooh, LOVE how you’ve used the twilly ring, gonna give that a go right now!


Isn't it just darling?!!!!! Many of us on IG are doing this. It's so cute... I hope to see yours too!!


----------



## paula24jen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Isn't it just darling?!!!!! Many of us on IG are doing this. It's so cute... I hope to see yours too!!


Here are a couple of archive pics of it in what sounds like a “traditional“ use...!


----------



## Ethengdurst

paula24jen said:


> Could you use them as a kind of scarf ring while your hair is too short? Would be a shame for them to be in a box when they could be out having FUN


Someone suggested to wear them on the wrist like a fun bracelet... I’m definitely open to any suggestion!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

J_sv said:


> Kelly 28, Un Point Sur Deux, Rouge H, Veau Graine Monsieur / Formule Chic scarf 90
> 
> View attachment 5001598



Beautiful!!

By the way, is this a recent scarf (i.e. available in the boutique)?


----------



## Jacksie

Kelly 25 in rose extreme sellier with PHW


----------



## Mayacamas

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> By the way, is this a recent scarf (i.e. available in the boutique)?


that is gorgeous


----------



## Jacksie

Mayacamus said:


> that is gorgeous


Yes it came from the boutique late Jan when I got the Kelly


----------



## mavsmommie

My first ever offer (but not first B)! I picked her up two days ago B30 Togo Noir with GHW.


----------



## Mayacamas

mavsmommie said:


> My first ever offer (but not first B)! I picked her up two days ago B30 Togo Noir with GHW.


congratulations!


----------



## Mari_Roma

I was in love with the first look  very small, very easy, very light and... very Hermes of course ))
Here they are:earrings Amulette Equestre.... much darker than on the Hsite


----------



## peonies13

I've been waiting for a very long time and finally my SA found me the perfect P18... vert cyprès, clemence, GHW   

Big thanks to @skybluesky @Ethengdurst @DoggieBags @nymeria @HKsai for your camaraderie/advice/smiles along the way, you guys rock!


----------



## HKsai

peonies13 said:


> I've been waiting for a very long time and finally my SA found me the perfect P18... vert cyprès, clemence, GHW
> 
> Big thanks to @skybluesky @Ethengdurst @DoggieBags @nymeria @HKsai for your camaraderie/advice/smiles along the way, you guys rock!


Absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratz!!!!


----------



## pamie17

Evelyne 29 in vert cypres, twillies, ulysse pm cover and refill.


----------



## A.Ali

I couldn't resist buying the new perfume and was lucky enough to have the bottle engraved with my name.


----------



## Pampelmuse

pamie17 said:


> Evelyne 29 in vert cypres, twillies, ulysse pm cover and refill.
> 
> View attachment 5004820


Congrats to your Evelyne! Twins with you on this beautiful color.


----------



## loh

I was able to pick up my H D'ancre bracelet just before my SA left to go on vacation.  Looking forward to adding a few more bracelets to keep it company.


----------



## keirii

picked these up a few days ago.  love love the cdc ring ❤❤ bleu agate calvi
thanks for letting me share


----------



## Mila.K

Bought my second New Libris shawl. Absolutely love them and wear them all the year round. In winter as shawl in summer as stole. Matching the colors with my bags .


----------



## c18027

Beautiful @Mila.K! Is this color Acier?


----------



## Mila.K

c18027 said:


> Beautiful @Mila.K! Is this color Acier?


Thank you. Yes, it is.


----------



## netinvader

sf_newyorker said:


> _today..._
> 
> View attachment 4989674
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989673
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989672
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989670
> 
> •
> View attachment 4989671
> 
> •.•​


This is amazing. We need to go shopping one day when you’re in sf, I’ll bring IG-88.


----------



## RaspberryJam

Rainy weekend in NYC but my ray of sunshine  . Been waiting for this bag to come my way!


----------



## Babypooh777

Mila.K said:


> Bought my second New Libris shawl. Absolutely love them and wear them all the year round. In winter as shawl in summer as stole. Matching the colors with my bags .
> 
> View attachment 5005236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005237



I've been eyeing this color!! Can you share a modshot please if you don't mind?  Can't seem to find one on the website. Thank you!


----------



## chrixtabel

Today it's a "not about me" day kinda Hermes shopping. Got a set for my mother-in-law for her birthday and a t-shirt for Mr. Hopefully next visit will be getting my wish list bag!


----------



## adiomaxo

Tie for my husband, since it’s his birthday next week; 90cm scarf, CSGM and twilly for myself, since it’s good to love thyself lol


----------



## oranGetRee

Here are my little additions today. Totally in love with them!

Le Timbalier scarf 90 and Kelly DT alligator and lizard bracelet


----------



## imsophie

DYH said:


> i purchased this in Nov 2019. Due to lockdowns and travel restrictions, i JUST received my kelly danse today. Does it still count as a new bag?? (Ps - also just got my SO - need to put pix once i have a chance to take pix).
> also ps - received the bag in the office - had to black out work related stuff thats showing on the pix. Pls excuse the ugly lines. Cant wait to go home to play w it!!!
> View attachment 4968905


I’m very interested to get a Kelly Danse. I just started building a relationship with my SA and recently got a mini C so far after some purchase history. But she told me they don’t have stock for Kelly danse (but I perfectly know it also means im just not up on the list yet)
May I know how is the popularity of this item? Compared with Kelly Ado? Does it count as 1 quota bag? Is the spending more than 1:1? TIA.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Scarfmail today! Amours. Vintage jaquard.


----------



## HBfan81

J_sv said:


> Kelly 28, Un Point Sur Deux, Rouge H, Veau Graine Monsieur / Formule Chic scarf 90
> 
> View attachment 5001598


So in love with that combination. Really special one


----------



## peonies13

Pampelmuse said:


> Scarfmail today! Amours. Vintage jaquard.
> View attachment 5006110
> View attachment 5006111
> View attachment 5006112
> View attachment 5006113
> View attachment 5006114


Love your scarf and beautiful 2 types of ties/knots... would you kindly share the names so I can look them up and learn how to do them?


----------



## Pampelmuse

peonies13 said:


> Love your scarf and beautiful 2 types of ties/knots... would you kindly share the names so I can look them up and learn how to do them?


I don’t know any names, I just made them, dear peonies13.
Both start with a bias fold. The first one is just one end tied around the other asymmetrically In length. The second is started from the front and the ends taking back around the neck and then tied in front. Very simple. I am sure you will manage!


----------



## peonies13

Pampelmuse said:


> I don’t know any names, I just made them, dear peonies13.
> Both start with a bias fold. The first one is just one end tied around the other asymmetrically In length. The second is started from the front and the ends taking back around the neck and then tied in front. Very simple. I am sure you will manage!


Thanks dear @Pampelmuse  Your explanations plus the photos make it very clear!


----------



## Pampelmuse

peonies13 said:


> Thanks dear @Pampelmuse  Your explanations plus the photos make it very clear!


Happy I could help.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Harnais des Cabriolet 45 in vintage silk


----------



## lastnametea

Pampelmuse said:


> Scarfmail today! Amours. Vintage jaquard.
> View attachment 5006110
> View attachment 5006111
> View attachment 5006112
> View attachment 5006113
> View attachment 5006114


Omg this is gorgeous. Printing on jacquard... Who The F does this but Hermes?!


----------



## joohwangee22

My amazing SA offered me a Constance 24 !!   I'm so excited for this beauty 
It's Gris Etain in Epsom with RGHW


----------



## vinkym

Just bought a 5P aka Bubblegum pink Calvi on H.com..hopefully it ships!


----------



## luxeloversg

My latest purchase, finally something to match my Evelyne, Hermes Apple Watch Series 6 44MM in Etoupe!


----------



## fayew21

My amazing SA offered (and I accepted) a Kelly 28 ostrich in fuchsia. I’m so in love with it! 
I love how she pushes and encourages color into my collection


----------



## DYH

imsophie said:


> I’m very interested to get a Kelly Danse. I just started building a relationship with my SA and recently got a mini C so far after some purchase history. But she told me they don’t have stock for Kelly danse (but I perfectly know it also means im just not up on the list yet)
> May I know how is the popularity of this item? Compared with Kelly Ado? Does it count as 1 quota bag? Is the spending more than 1:1? TIA.


Hi - 
so sorry. I have no idea! maybe some of the other members here are more aware and can share? 
When the bag came out, my SA got one for me so I took it. I never asked for an aldo b/c i wasn't interested in it... and I don't keep track of my spend.. I only buy what I like and have worked w the same SA for a v v long time now...


----------



## imsophie

DYH said:


> Hi -
> so sorry. I have no idea! maybe some of the other members here are more aware and can share?
> When the bag came out, my SA got one for me so I took it. I never asked for an aldo b/c i wasn't interested in it... and I don't keep track of my spend.. I only buy what I like and have worked w the same SA for a v v long time now...


I see! Thanks for your input. I’m just recently back to reading more and buying more again since the COVID started. But I’m not in a usual location where I used to buy H. I’m thinking it has to do with the purchase history and location where there are more or less stock or certain items. It will take time. But haven’t shopped at H for so long I’m just so excited about everything.


----------



## DiamondS

Summer vibes ahead with this stunning Medor picnic


----------



## ajaxbreaker

DiamondS said:


> Summer vibes ahead with this stunning Medor picnic
> 
> View attachment 5006936


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## 880

I got a gold Sellier 33 Evelyn for DH last year which he wears all the time. My SA just sent over a black 33 sellier for him that I might be tempted to  borrow myself (once he’s worn it a bit) . I’m usually not an Evelyn person, and if I do wear one in the summer, I prefer a 29, but this is so lush! (Next to my barenia B30 for size reference. I’m 5’2”, medium build and in gold, the sellier looks too big in a 33 on me. In black, the 33 is fine.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Todays scarfmail. Finally I got the blue and white one.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 So happy!


----------



## nymeria

Pampelmuse said:


> Todays scarfmail. Finally I got the blue and white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007168
> View attachment 5007169
> View attachment 5007170
> View attachment 5007171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy!


Stunning! I love IP.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fayew21 said:


> My amazing SA offered (and I accepted) a Kelly 28 ostrich in fuchsia. I’m so in love with it!
> I love how she pushes and encourages color into my collection
> 
> View attachment 5006886
> View attachment 5006888


Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DiamondS said:


> Summer vibes ahead with this stunning Medor picnic
> 
> View attachment 5006936


Looks fab!!!! Love the new design!


----------



## elle woods

Ball said:


> Got the Rodeo Touch PM, Halzan 25, Constance Slim Wallet, and a few twilly/scarf today
> 
> View attachment 4999220
> View attachment 4999221
> View attachment 4999223
> View attachment 4999224
> View attachment 4999225
> View attachment 4999226
> View attachment 4999227


Wow love your haul! Can you share the name of the twillies please? Thank you!


----------



## himynameisalyssa

Herbag zip 31 retourne in Benton/fauve with so black rodeo pm.


----------



## Siha77

Waited a few months for this Twilly in this specific colorway and it finally arrived to our store. My SA had it shipped to me.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Siha77 said:


> Waited a few months for this Twilly in this specific colorway and it finally arrived to our store. My SA had it shipped to me.
> 
> View attachment 5007995



Wow I love this!!!!! Which Twilly is this? I want to ask my SA for it as well.


----------



## Siha77

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Wow I love this!!!!! Which Twilly is this? I want to ask my SA for it as well.



My receipt says: "Colliers Et Chiens GB/Noir/Gold"


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> I got a gold Sellier 33 Evelyn for DH last year which he wears all the time. My SA just sent over a black 33 sellier for him that I might be tempted to  borrow myself (once he’s worn it a bit) . I’m usually not an Evelyn person, and if I do wear one in the summer, I prefer a 29, but this is so lush! (Next to my barenia B30 for size reference. I’m 5’2”, medium build and in gold, the sellier looks too big in a 33 on me. In black, the 33 is fine.
> View attachment 5007164
> View attachment 5007214


Twins on the evelyne sellier in black! But mine is 29cm.


----------



## 880

DR2014 said:


> Twins on the evelyne sellier in black! But mine is 29cm.


I would have preferred a 29. But this way, it’s like I didn’t buy the bag bc it’s technically for DH lol .  hugs

@DR2014, I would love to see an action shot of your 29 all broken in as you call it ! DH has worn his gold one for months and it still looks relatively new.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Opened my h packages today ... From my lovely sa the 70 Vintage Ex-Libris Atlantis, 90 Faubourg Tropical and Cord H Scarf Ring in Palladium. Some times I don’t want a whole lot of colors. These are perfect for that. But do love
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 them all!   From h.com, was able to purchase the rooroo bag charm in sesame and rose sakura. Sooo cute!!


----------



## Baikinman

Love the little heart charm.


----------



## I_AM_AYM

From h.com! It came way quicker than expected (Less than 3 weeks!) super happy with it . Epsom, blue electrique and rouge de coeur


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> I would have preferred a 29. But this way, it’s like I didn’t buy the bag bc it’s technically for DH lol .  hugs


I should post a picture of mine, now that it's broken in a little bit.


----------



## Prinipessa

Baikinman said:


> Love the little heart charm.
> View attachment 5008365
> View attachment 5008366


So cute.  What is the charm made of?


----------



## _gelato_

Ordered this in January but it only arrived today! Love the heart design so much    I’m now eyeing the bracelet in the same design


----------



## Chrismin

Gold evie tpm and calya mules


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Some St Louis Tommy Chope glasses. Ordered all the colors 2 months ago and so far only received 2 of them...


----------



## PANda_USC

It's been a while my fellow H-lovers! Sharing my latest H purchase (and new tPF avatar), Ms. B30 in 5P bubblegum pink chevre with GHW


----------



## _gelato_

PANda_USC said:


> It's been a while my fellow H-lovers! Sharing my latest H purchase (and new tPF avatar), Ms. B30 in 5P bubblegum pink chevre with GHW
> View attachment 5009541


Omg she's so pretty!!


----------



## Baikinman

Prinipessa said:


> So cute.  What is the charm made of?


I'm not sure. Looks like lacquered metal?


----------



## buffalogal

Hubby and I bought a house in our new state finally (we close in a couple weeks) so I saved most of my bonus money for house things. But I needed a little treat, of course! This bracelet looks even better in person than online. So fun!


----------



## Faerieh

steffysstyle said:


> Kelly Pocket belt - so adorable!
> 
> View attachment 4995608
> 
> View attachment 4995609


This is soo cute!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Not that I don’t have any Mountain Zebra, lol, but the store got some older designs in ( as the new stock hasn’t arrived yet, unfortunately). When it came I bought 2 cws, but didn’t like this one. Now it felt right. Gosh, I am on ban-planet ( island isn’t far enough), but it seems that I need an even further galaxy...


----------



## Prinipessa

Baikinman said:


> I'm not sure. Looks like lacquered metal?


Thank you, I was hoping it wasn't plastic.


----------



## pearlgrass

dove221 said:


> Picotin 22 in etoupe with phw! Have not unboxed yet!
> 
> View attachment 4992782



Congrats, Dove221


----------



## psoucsd

Accepted an offer for a Birkin 30 Sellier in Veau Madame in the color Bronze Dore


----------



## manomi

My kelly 28 This has been my dream color. Found it on fashionphile. It’s from 2019 and looks brand new. Authenticated by bababebi. I am sooooo excited!! I have 2 birkins but this is my first Kelly


----------



## Israeli_Flava

manomi said:


> My kelly 28 This has been my dream color. Found it on fashionphile. It’s from 2019 and looks brand new. Authenticated by bababebi. I am sooooo excited!! I have 2 birkins but this is my first Kelly


Awesome! What color is it?


----------



## manomi

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awesome! What color is it?


Thanks❤️Its vert verone. Inside is bleu de nord.


----------



## asatoasz

Pampelmuse said:


> Not that I don’t have any Mountain Zebra, lol, but the store got some older designs in ( as the new stock hasn’t arrived yet, unfortunately). When it came I bought 2 cws, but didn’t like this one. Now it felt right. Gosh, I am on ban-planet ( island isn’t far enough), but it seems that I need an even further galaxy...
> View attachment 5009997
> View attachment 5010000
> View attachment 5010004


Again, your styling skills are just phenomenal!


----------



## asatoasz

psoucsd said:


> Accepted an offer for a Birkin 30 Sellier in Veau Madame in the color Bronze Dore


Gorgeous!  Also love the twilly you chose, a beautiful accent to this color!


----------



## madamelizaking

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Some St Louis Tommy Chope glasses. Ordered all the colors 2 months ago and so far only received 2 of them...


Wow they are beautiful. Do you mind my asking the price?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

madamelizaking said:


> Wow they are beautiful. Do you mind my asking the price?



Thank you. They are $450 each.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Got a couple of items. The mini scarf ring is so adorable. You can use it on a twilly scarf or a necklace as well.


----------



## psoucsd

asatoasz said:


> Gorgeous!  Also love the twilly you chose, a beautiful accent to this color!


Thank you!  Love the twilly design in this color way.


----------



## Pampelmuse

asatoasz said:


> Again, your styling skills are just phenomenal!


So kind of you, asatoasz!


----------



## LVinCali

While my husband is wildly uncomfortable in any luxury boutique, he respects my passion and listens to my endless chatter about it all.  He will never be the guy to go in Hermès on his own and surprise me with a gift, but he did what he could...  

Out of nowhere, he bought me Hermès shares.      And they are mine to cash in whenever I want- hee hee.

Now I can have a little fun watching those rise (yes please) and fall (no thank you) in value while I continue the Hermès obsession.


----------



## surfer

LVinCali said:


> While my husband is wildly uncomfortable in any luxury boutique, he respects my passion and listens to my endless chatter about it all.  He will never be the guy to go in Hermès on his own and surprise me with a gift, but he did what he could...
> 
> Out of nowhere, he bought me Hermès shares.      And they are mine to cash in whenever I want- hee hee.
> 
> Now I can have a little fun watching those rise (yes please) and fall (no thank you) in value while I continue the Hermès obsession.



Oh wow that’s amazing! Didn’t even know to think of them. Might buy some myself seeing how sucked in I became. Go hubby!


----------



## DrTr

Pampelmuse said:


> Not that I don’t have any Mountain Zebra, lol, but the store got some older designs in ( as the new stock hasn’t arrived yet, unfortunately). When it came I bought 2 cws, but didn’t like this one. Now it felt right. Gosh, I am on ban-planet ( island isn’t far enough), but it seems that I need an even further galaxy...
> View attachment 5009997
> View attachment 5010000
> View attachment 5010004


Love it, twins - it’s a great neutral for so much. ban-planet, perfect!!!


----------



## WKN

I have been pestering my store for a small lime bag. I had thought a lime Halzan 25 or a lime Picotin 18 would be a fun addition and add more colours to my collection. Bought two yellow scarves, a pair of marble silk twillys (pink with some yellow bits), and a lime behapi simple tour bracelet, among others. Law of attraction must be at work (I swear!) because the SD then offered me a cute lime mini Lindy! I never thought I would get one of these cuties as I know there is a long queue for them. I'm going to hunt for old SpongeBob episodes on YouTube after this to complete my happy yellow day! Next up: rose sakura and bleu nuit bags! Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## Pampelmuse

LVinCali said:


> While my husband is wildly uncomfortable in any luxury boutique, he respects my passion and listens to my endless chatter about it all.  He will never be the guy to go in Hermès on his own and surprise me with a gift, but he did what he could...
> 
> Out of nowhere, he bought me Hermès shares.      And they are mine to cash in whenever I want- hee hee.
> 
> Now I can have a little fun watching those rise (yes please) and fall (no thank you) in value while I continue the Hermès obsession.


Congrats! Nice gift! And I am contributing eagerly to their rise, lol.


----------



## Pampelmuse

WKN said:


> I have been pestering my store for a small lime bag. I had thought a lime Halzan 25 or a lime Picotin 18 would be a fun addition and add more colours to my collection. Bought two yellow scarves, a pair of marble silk twillys (pink with some yellow bits), and a lime behapi simple tour bracelet, among others. Law of attraction must be at work (I swear!) because the SD then offered me a cute lime mini Lindy! I never thought I would get one of these cuties as I know there is a long queue for them. I'm going to hunt for old SpongeBob episodes on YouTube after this to complete my happy yellow day! Next up: rose sakura and bleu nuit bags! Have a great weekend, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5011020


Omg! Those twillys! I haven’t seen them anywhere. I need one! Where did you buy those ( country)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CarolineLDN79

Loving the second twilly - what is that called?

love the leopard feature!



shyla14 said:


> K32 rouge tomate epsom sellier.
> View attachment 3578296
> View attachment 3578297
> View attachment 3578298


----------



## leechiyong

This arrived today:


Debating if I ought to add the red too.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

leechiyong said:


> This arrived today:
> View attachment 5011405
> 
> Debating if I ought to add the red too.


So cute! I love that little robot fellow. There's a black version of this scarf with the robot in leather, it's on my wishlist...


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

leechiyong said:


> This arrived today:
> View attachment 5011405
> 
> Debating if I ought to add the red too.


Love it!   ..


----------



## step2005

Avalon bath towels, Aloha sandals, Mosaïque  plates and Cosmographia 140 !


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Maybe some of you remember my thread about receiving a B with a cut in the front (hidden in sales photos) and arguing with Vestiaire Collective to get a refund. I got the refund, but was still unhappy as I actually wanted a black B with GHW   

Finally I found this gem on ebay this week and had it authenticated by Bababebi. The leather is well worn (just the look I wanted), 20+ years old and has a few scratches close to the bottom. Which makes it much easier to wear right away  I've searched for months to find a "good deal" in these specs (B35, black leather, GHW) and am so happy the search finally paid off.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

CrackBerryCream said:


> Maybe some of you remember my thread about receiving a B with a cut in the front (hidden in sales photos) and arguing with Vestiaire Collective to get a refund. I got the refund, but was still unhappy as I actually wanted a black B with GHW
> 
> Finally I found this gem on ebay this week and had it authenticated by Bababebi. The leather is well worn (just the look I wanted), 20+ years old and has a few scratches close to the bottom. Which makes it much easier to wear right away  I've searched for months to find a "good deal" in these specs (B35, black leather, GHW) and am so happy the search finally paid off.
> 
> View attachment 5011649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011650


Oh! she is so glossy and beautiful   ! and well deserved after all the heartache and anxiety of your last bag.
Wear her in good health and have many fun times together.
In fact...I've fallen in love with her too


----------



## Laurie C

Pampelmuse said:


> Omg! Those twillys! I haven’t seen them anywhere. I need one! Where did you buy those ( country)? Thanks in advance.


yes, they are stunning. I was going to ask the name of them.


----------



## Laurie C

adiomaxo said:


> So weird. My SA just pulled that twillie for me and I asked her for the Ulysse in Pink ! Thinking of getting the Cheval de Fete and hanging it. But next on the list I need the Faubourg Tropical in Orange, Congrats! Wear them well.
> Tie for my husband, since it’s his birthday next week; 90cm scarf, CSGM and twilly for myself, since it’s good to love thyself lol
> 
> View attachment 5005919
> View attachment 5005920
> View attachment 5005921


----------



## nymeria

CrackBerryCream said:


> Maybe some of you remember my thread about receiving a B with a cut in the front (hidden in sales photos) and arguing with Vestiaire Collective to get a refund. I got the refund, but was still unhappy as I actually wanted a black B with GHW
> 
> Finally I found this gem on ebay this week and had it authenticated by Bababebi. The leather is well worn (just the look I wanted), 20+ years old and has a few scratches close to the bottom. Which makes it much easier to wear right away  I've searched for months to find a "good deal" in these specs (B35, black leather, GHW) and am so happy the search finally paid off.
> 
> View attachment 5011649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011650


Congratulations!! It's the perfect bag and EXACTLY what you want! A long road, but worth it- now go out and enjoy her!! ( and please post pictures so we can all enjoy her with you!)


----------



## adiomaxo

What a coincidence! Cheval de fete is so ... festive, for lack of better description the colour combination is so vibrant. Will look great hanging I’m sure


----------



## _queenbee

This was on my wishlist for over a year! So happy my SA was able to find one for me. I got her a couple months ago but realized I never posted a photo. Picotin 18 Gold GHW


----------



## WKN

Pampelmuse said:


> Omg! Those twillys! I haven’t seen them anywhere. I need one! Where did you buy those ( country)? Thanks in advance.


Malaysia. These are called the Marble Silk Twilly - and they are made in Japan. I've been hoping to add a marble silk scarf to my collection for a while and not being able to travel makes the "hunt" difficult. So making do with a pair of twillys for now! Good luck with your search - I hope you will be able to get a pair as well!


----------



## WKN

Laurie C said:


> yes, they are stunning. I was going to ask the name of them.


They are called Marble Silk Twilly (was a bit disappointed that they didn't have a fancier name!). I know this sounds silly but it was double the excitement for me as they are in CW 01 - apart from collecting scarves/twillys in the CWs that I like, I always make it a point to collect those in CW 01 or other CWs that are similar to the ones that the artists/designers had done originally.


----------



## WKN

clbradshaw said:


> Loving the second twilly - what is that called?
> 
> love the leopard feature!


That looks like a Savana Dance twilly


----------



## Pampelmuse

WKN said:


> Malaysia. These are called the Marble Silk Twilly - and they are made in Japan. I've been hoping to add a marble silk scarf to my collection for a while and not being able to travel makes the "hunt" difficult. So making do with a pair of twillys for now! Good luck with your search - I hope you will be able to get a pair as well!


Thanks. I have the Marble scarf in 90. Indeed, it is very special in look and  in the way of manufacturing it. There is an interesting video on that by Hermès. So good luck to you as well in hunting the one I have! Funny, it is vice versa...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh! she is so glossy and beautiful   ! and well deserved after all the heartache and anxiety of your last bag.
> Wear her in good health and have many fun times together.
> In fact...I've fallen in love with her too



Thank you! I'm always amazed by the beauty and quality of H bags, especially when they already have history. This B is going to see a lot, no retirement for her yet   



nymeria said:


> Congratulations!! It's the perfect bag and EXACTLY what you want! A long road, but worth it- now go out and enjoy her!! ( and please post pictures so we can all enjoy her with you!)



Thank you! She is going on the next grocery shopping trip now... will post on the "Your Hermès in action" thread more frequently


----------



## Laurie C

WKN said:


> They are called Marble Silk Twilly (was a bit disappointed that they didn't have a fancier name!). I know this sounds silly but it was double the excitement for me as they are in CW 01 - apart from collecting scarves/twillys in the CWs that I like, I always make it a point to collect those in CW 01 or other CWs that are similar to the ones that the artists/designers had done originally.


thank you so much. I will ask my SA about them.


----------



## NYCBagLover388

Love that gold/gold picotin!


----------



## ddee65

Welcoming a chameleon into my H collection! She looks so different in different lights & angles!


----------



## DrTr

ddee65 said:


> Welcoming a chameleon into my H collection! She looks so different in different lights & angles!
> View attachment 5012501


WHAT A GORGEOUS BEAUTY!!    Is she anemone swift?  Just love it!!


----------



## ddee65

DrTr said:


> WHAT A GORGEOUS BEAUTY!!    Is she anemone swift?  Just love it!!


Thank you!! And yes, you're spot on - anemone swift she is!


----------



## Chrismin

Great haul! Are you using an insert for your pico ?


Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Got a couple of items. The mini scarf ring is so adorable. You can use it on a twilly scarf or a necklace as well.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Yes. Its from zoomoni. 




Chrismin said:


> Great haul! Are you using an insert for your pico ?


----------



## fatcat2523

Was planning to pick up Mosaique au 24 gold tray for accessories tray. Got a square plate few weeks ago as display decor. Brought my mom with me. We was offered Herbag 31 (never thought of this bag as canvas for the price and the leather is stiff) but the gold with black is amazing. She got a pouch as bag organizer as well.


----------



## duggi84

I was at the SF store with a friend who was there getting a coat today and I ordered a new strap in Rouge H...should arrive this week!  I actually don't have a bag to wear it with, I just liked it enough to get for a *hopeful* future bag =)


----------



## pearlgrass

_queenbee said:


> This was on my wishlist for over a year! So happy my SA was able to find one for me. I got her a couple months ago but realized I never posted a photo. Picotin 18 Gold GHW



Congrats on your Picotin 18 Gold with GHW    Such a beautiful neutral color! Love the matching Rodeo too


----------



## pearlgrass

manomi said:


> My kelly 28 This has been my dream color. Found it on fashionphile. It’s from 2019 and looks brand new. Authenticated by bababebi. I am sooooo excited!! I have 2 birkins but this is my first Kelly



Congrats, Manomi! Such a POP color


----------



## CarolineLDN79

WKN said:


> That looks like a Savana Dance twilly


Ahh so actually there isn’t any leopard print in it?? Looks like there is from the picture


----------



## garçon_H

just got this cute little Ulysse PM from their website.


----------



## nymeria

duggi84 said:


> I was at the SF store with a friend who was there getting a coat today and I ordered a new strap in Rouge H...should arrive this week!  I actually don't have a bag to wear it with, I just liked it enough to get for a *hopeful* future bag =)
> 
> View attachment 5013367


YEAH! I LOVE this strap! I have it in the barenia/butler version which I use on a couple of bags. I really think it changes the entire vibe.
It sits really well, at a good length for me both shoulder and cross body, and is comfortable.
See what you bags you have now and give it a go!


----------



## Tykhe

Picked up this sweater and a new twilly!


----------



## Majotel

nattle said:


> A small purchase today  a 90 en roue libre scarf


Beautiful! can you please explain how you made this lovely node ?


----------



## Prinipessa

garçon_H said:


> just got this cute little Ulysse PM from their website.
> 
> View attachment 5013576


Beautiful, what color is it?


----------



## garçon_H

Prinipessa said:


> Beautiful, what color is it?


Thank you! It’s bronze dore. probably my new favorite brown.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ddee65 said:


> Welcoming a chameleon into my H collection! She looks so different in different lights & angles!
> View attachment 5012501


Swift isn't my fav leather bc it scares me but I could NEVER turn this beauty down!!!! Anemome looks soooo amazing in this leather & hw combo! Perfection!


----------



## peonies13

CrackBerryCream said:


> ...I actually wanted a black B with GHW  Finally I found this gem on ebay this week and had it authenticated by Bababebi. The leather is well worn (just the look I wanted), 20+ years old...


 Positively DREAMY! You make me want to go find a beauiful floopy soft B now  


_queenbee said:


> This was on my wishlist for over a year! So happy my SA was able to find one for me. I got her a couple months ago but realized I never posted a photo. Picotin 18 Gold GHW


 Just beautiful! I love Gold/GHW in the P18!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just arrived yesterday, washed and worn today...pre-loved Les Rives de la Mediterranee gavroche


----------



## iwanta30B

Baby booties are super cutie.


----------



## inwhites

My second dream bag Kelly 28 sellier gold  with gold HW that my SA surprised me last Saturday.


----------



## pearlgrass

inwhites said:


> My second dream bag Kelly 28 sellier gold  with gold HW that my SA surprised me last Saturday.


Congrats on your new K28! Love GOLD color with GHW


----------



## Klaneckya

inwhites said:


> My second dream bag Kelly 28 sellier gold  with gold HW that my SA surprised me last Saturday.


Beautiful.


----------



## xmktn

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats on your Picotin 18 Gold with GHW    Such a beautiful neutral color! Love the matching Rodeo too


Love the way you think!!!


----------



## xmktn

inwhites said:


> My second dream bag Kelly 28 sellier gold  with gold HW that my SA surprised me last Saturday.


Ooh la la!  Beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

garçon_H said:


> Thank you! It’s bronze dore. probably my new favorite brown.



It's beautiful! Looks like a metallic colour in your photo, but I guess it's not metallic in reality?


----------



## garçon_H

CrackBerryCream said:


> It's beautiful! Looks like a metallic colour in your photo, but I guess it's not metallic in reality?


The edge of the cover has a little shine probably because the leather was pressed? but the color itself is not metallic.


----------



## Melow

Tykhe said:


> Picked up this sweater and a new twilly!




What color is this kelly?


----------



## Tykhe

Melow said:


> What color is this kelly?


Etain


----------



## Melow

Tykhe said:


> Etain



Thank u! So so gorgeous and goes well with the twilly!


----------



## TC1

Found this mint condition 42mm belt from a reseller at an amazing price. Wooo it is shiiinyyyy


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TC1 said:


> Found this mint condition 42mm belt from a reseller at an amazing price. Wooo it is shiiinyyyy
> 
> View attachment 5015183


Wow I have been searching for a black/gold strap in 85cm. Great find!! Love that belt!


----------



## TC1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow I have been searching for a black/gold strap in 85cm. Great find!! Love that belt!


Thank you! at first I thought it might be too big, after wearing 32's for over a decade..but I love it! it was too big, but I had my brother add a hole for me (he's crafty) and voila!, fits perfectly. Good luck on your hunt, I'll PM you if I ever see one in those specs


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> I got a gold Sellier 33 Evelyn for DH last year which he wears all the time. My SA just sent over a black 33 sellier for him that I might be tempted to  borrow myself (once he’s worn it a bit) . I’m usually not an Evelyn person, and if I do wear one in the summer, I prefer a 29, but this is so lush! (Next to my barenia B30 for size reference. I’m 5’2”, medium build and in gold, the sellier looks too big in a 33 on me. In black, the 33 is fine.
> View attachment 5007164
> View attachment 5007214


That’s great that your DH let’s you borrow his bags!  It’s a great bag, but it’s your barenia B that I can’t take my eyes off!


----------



## jp824

Pampelmuse said:


> Todays scarfmail. Finally I got the blue and white one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007168
> View attachment 5007169
> View attachment 5007170
> View attachment 5007171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy!


So pretty!


----------



## jp824

PANda_USC said:


> It's been a while my fellow H-lovers! Sharing my latest H purchase (and new tPF avatar), Ms. B30 in 5P bubblegum pink chevre with GHW
> View attachment 5009541


Congratulations!  So beautiful and love this color.


----------



## jp824

WKN said:


> I have been pestering my store for a small lime bag. I had thought a lime Halzan 25 or a lime Picotin 18 would be a fun addition and add more colours to my collection. Bought two yellow scarves, a pair of marble silk twillys (pink with some yellow bits), and a lime behapi simple tour bracelet, among others. Law of attraction must be at work (I swear!) because the SD then offered me a cute lime mini Lindy! I never thought I would get one of these cuties as I know there is a long queue for them. I'm going to hunt for old SpongeBob episodes on YouTube after this to complete my happy yellow day! Next up: rose sakura and bleu nuit bags! Have a great weekend, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5011020


Lime is such a fun vibrant color!  Enjoy!


----------



## jp824

CrackBerryCream said:


> Maybe some of you remember my thread about receiving a B with a cut in the front (hidden in sales photos) and arguing with Vestiaire Collective to get a refund. I got the refund, but was still unhappy as I actually wanted a black B with GHW
> 
> Finally I found this gem on ebay this week and had it authenticated by Bababebi. The leather is well worn (just the look I wanted), 20+ years old and has a few scratches close to the bottom. Which makes it much easier to wear right away  I've searched for months to find a "good deal" in these specs (B35, black leather, GHW) and am so happy the search finally paid off.
> 
> View attachment 5011649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011650


Congratulations!  She looks great.


----------



## jp824

ddee65 said:


> Welcoming a chameleon into my H collection! She looks so different in different lights & angles!
> View attachment 5012501


So pretty and anemone is such a great H color! Congrats!


----------



## jp824

Dh is a scotch collector but I am not allowed to buy him any scotch as he claims I always overpay for them...lol.  So for his upcoming birthday, I ended up buying these glasses for his scotch.  Some of my tableware came in but most are still in order.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Just opened my boxes today.  I bought most of them 2 weeks ago I just didn't have time to open them.  Here they are !


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Love the sneakers  are they comfortable? 




MrsMBunboxing said:


> Just opened my boxes today.  I bought most of them 2 weeks ago I just didn't have time to open them.  Here they are !


----------



## kat.fox

I ordered this beautiful Picotin 22 in Rouge Sellier PHW online yesterday & waiting for it to arrive  I’m not sure about the size, because Picotin 18 was my first choice, but we will see


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Got a Béarn cardholder in bleu nuit and Gold hardware. Price was disgusting but I love the simplicity and it fits quite a bit while still being very compact.


----------



## sunflower_13

Just bought this very WELL loved Vintage Ardennes Kelly Ado. I've had the smaller version without the top handle, but it was too small for my daily needs (although it was a beautiful Orange Swift). I've eyed this ado for quite some time and look forward to loving it some more. I actually like the super vintage look, it fits in with my lifestyle. Super proud of my newest addition.


----------



## Podoyogurt

Got a 45cm scarf today for my puppy to wear as a bandana and I was surprised because even after I kept it in the wardrobe, my puppy opened the wardrobe and carried this scarf in her mouth as if it was her chew toy


----------



## DrBagMom




----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Dh is a scotch collector but I am not allowed to buy him any scotch as he claims I always overpay for them...lol.  So for his upcoming birthday, I ended up buying these glasses for his scotch.  Some of my tableware came in but most are still in order.
> View attachment 5015908
> View attachment 5015910


Thank you @jp824 for your kind words! I love your scotch glasses! And cute H plates! What kind of scotch does your DH like?  One reasonably well priced and interesting scotch is Armorik, a French whisky! I think it’s less eye smarting and more mellow than the usual  
Available at Astor Wine https://www.astorwines.com/SearchResultsSingle.aspx?p=2&search=29993&searchtype=Contains
Hugs
@DrBagMom, your her bag is stunning!
@Podoyogurt, your dog is adorable!
@sunflower_13, your Ardennes is lovely!


----------



## xmktn

Kuschelnudde said:


> Got a Béarn cardholder in bleu nuit and Gold hardware. Price was disgusting but I love the simplicity and it fits quite a bit while still being very compact.
> 
> View attachment 5016384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016385


I was just agonizing over this just this past weekend. Was debating between this and the Kelly compact wallet. I went with the Kelly compact wallet for the details in design but I have a feeling the Bearn card holder will make its way into my collection soon. I, too, love the simplistic design. Let us know how you like it! Congrats!  I love it!


----------



## krawford

inwhites said:


> My second dream bag Kelly 28 sellier gold  with gold HW that my SA surprised me last Saturday.


My dream bag as well!


----------



## Venessa84

My holy grail has arrived..Kelly 25 in rose pourpre with a matching bearn wallet. And I couldn't resist getting a twill and Rodeo to complete this beauty!!


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> My holy grail has arrived..Kelly 25 in rose pourpre with a matching bearn wallet. And I couldn't resist getting a twill and Rodeo to complete this beauty!!
> 
> View attachment 5016921


oh my!  What an absolute stunner she is   Love everything - congrats!!! And thanks for sharing your eye candy!


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Thank you @jp824 for your kind words! I love your scotch glasses! And cute H plates! What kind of scotch does your DH like?  One reasonably well priced and interesting scotch is Armorik, a French whisky! I think it’s less eye smarting and more mellow than the usual
> Available at Astor Wine https://www.astorwines.com/SearchResultsSingle.aspx?p=2&search=29993&searchtype=Contains
> Hugs
> @DrBagMom, your her bag is stunning!
> @Podoyogurt, your dog is adorable!
> @sunflower_13, your Ardennes is lovely!


@880, Thank you and thanks for the scotch recommendation as well!  Will tell DH to check it out.  DH usually drinks balvenie, port Ellen and yamazaki.  He has ones for drinking and ones under lock and key for collecting


----------



## jp824

Venessa84 said:


> My holy grail has arrived..Kelly 25 in rose pourpre with a matching bearn wallet. And I couldn't resist getting a twill and Rodeo to complete this beauty!!
> 
> View attachment 5016921


So pretty all dressed up!


----------



## etoupebirkin

sunflower_13 said:


> Just bought this very WELL loved Vintage Ardennes Kelly Ado. I've had the smaller version without the top handle, but it was too small for my daily needs (although it was a beautiful Orange Swift). I've eyed this ado for quite some time and look forward to loving it some more. I actually like the super vintage look, it fits in with my lifestyle. Super proud of my newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 5016417


I would spa the bag so that it’s professionally cleaned and conditioned. The leather could be dry.


----------



## sunflower_13

etoupebirkin said:


> I would spa the bag so that it’s professionally cleaned and conditioned. The leather could be dry.


Thanks! I was thinking of doing that


----------



## iferodi

Le Pegase d'Hermes 140 noir/blanc/or, Pop H belt in craie, & Twilly ring!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Love the sneakers  are they comfortable?


Very very comfy!! Especially if you compare to avantage or quicker sneakers.


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> oh my!  What an absolute stunner she is   Love everything - congrats!!! And thanks for sharing your eye candy!





jp824 said:


> So pretty all dressed up!



Thank you both so much! I’m like a kid with a new doll and I can’t stop playing with my H!


----------



## ammiechong

inwhites said:


> My second dream bag Kelly 28 sellier gold  with gold HW that my SA surprised me last Saturday.


I got the same bag in same day from my sa


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you both so much! I’m like a kid with a new doll and I can’t stop playing with my H!


No wonder! And just like a doll we can buy so many beautiful accessories.  Enjoy - she truly is a spectacular bag and love your wallet and rodeo.


----------



## netinvader

I picked up this cute leather trimmed robot hoodie last week —they even tailored it for me and it fits even better now.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

netinvader said:


> I picked up this cute leather trimmed robot hoodie last week —they even tailored it for me and it fits even better now.
> 
> View attachment 5017448
> 
> View attachment 5017445



OMG, I love it!!!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

netinvader said:


> I picked up this cute leather trimmed robot hoodie last week —they even tailored it for me and it fits even better now.
> 
> View attachment 5017448
> 
> View attachment 5017445


That looks SO cool on you!


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> I picked up this cute leather trimmed robot hoodie last week —they even tailored it for me and it fits even better now.
> 
> View attachment 5017448
> 
> View attachment 5017445


Love it!


----------



## cuselover

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Very very comfy!! Especially if you compare to avantage or quicker sneakers.


is it true to size for the sneaker?


----------



## surfer

jp824 said:


> Dh is a scotch collector but I am not allowed to buy him any scotch as he claims I always overpay for them...lol.  So for his upcoming birthday, I ended up buying these glasses for his scotch.  Some of my tableware came in but most are still in order.
> View attachment 5015908
> View attachment 5015910



My hubby loves scotch too and me as well although I overdid it once and am now not even wanting to smell it hahah. May I please ask if you got the small (20cl) or the large (30cl)? I might grab some for his upcoming birthday too


----------



## Jaderade

My dreams came true on Monday!!! I've been a fan of Hermes for a while and just moved to NYC and have made an amazing connection with a Sales Associate here. I've been in a few times this year and Monday I was totally surprised with this gold beauty  Also got a few pink goodies and a scarf that's still in the box!


----------



## xmktn

Jaderade said:


> My dreams came true on Monday!!! I've been a fan of Hermes for a while and just moved to NYC and have made an amazing connection with a Sales Associate here. I've been in a few times this year and Monday I was totally surprised with this gold beauty  Also got a few pink goodies and a scarf that's still in the box!


Congratulations!! What a great bag to kickoff your collection! Can never go wrong with gold.


----------



## jp824

surfer said:


> My hubby loves scotch too and me as well although I overdid it once and am now not even wanting to smell it hahah. May I please ask if you got the small (20cl) or the large (30cl)? I might grab some for his upcoming birthday too


I got the large one.  They’re great. They have a matching decanter too.


----------



## jp824

Jaderade said:


> My dreams came true on Monday!!! I've been a fan of Hermes for a while and just moved to NYC and have made an amazing connection with a Sales Associate here. I've been in a few times this year and Monday I was totally surprised with this gold beauty  Also got a few pink goodies and a scarf that's still in the box!


Congrats!  It’s a great classic bag. Enjoy!


----------



## pearlgrass

jp824 said:


> Dh is a scotch collector but I am not allowed to buy him any scotch as he claims I always overpay for them...lol.  So for his upcoming birthday, I ended up buying these glasses for his scotch.  Some of my tableware came in but most are still in order.
> View attachment 5015908
> View attachment 5015910



Wow! What a great haul  I especially love the Oran sandals


----------



## pearlgrass

Podoyogurt said:


> Got a 45cm scarf today for my puppy to wear as a bandana and I was surprised because even after I kept it in the wardrobe, my puppy opened the wardrobe and carried this scarf in her mouth as if it was her chew toy



Your pup is super adorable


----------



## duggi84

Two packages came in the mail today: the first a very special "Toolbox" 25 in Evercalf "Dwich" Rouge H ca. 2003 and the second a Rough H "Harnachement" strap.


----------



## pearlgrass

Jaderade said:


> My dreams came true on Monday!!! I've been a fan of Hermes for a while and just moved to NYC and have made an amazing connection with a Sales Associate here. I've been in a few times this year and Monday I was totally surprised with this gold beauty  Also got a few pink goodies and a scarf that's still in the box!



Congratulations on your new score! The GOLD is such a classic beauty


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

cuselover said:


> is it true to size for the sneaker?


Yes !! True to size.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Wild Singapore scarf in Singapore Exclusive CW, Into the Canadian Wild scarf, Wild Singapore change tray, and Rodeo Touch PM


----------



## LOA24

Les Zèbres Bandana Twilly in Marine and Pégase in Orange     
Pictures to come...


----------



## LOA24

Mila.K said:


> Bought my second New Libris shawl. Absolutely love them and wear them all the year round. In winter as shawl in summer as stole. Matching the colors with my bags .
> 
> View attachment 5005236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005237


Lovely! Do you find them snagging easily or holding up well over time?


----------



## Pampelmuse

duggi84 said:


> Two packages came in the mail today: the first a very special "Toolbox" 25 in Evercalf "Dwich" Rouge H ca. 2003 and the second a Rough H "Harnachement" strap.
> 
> View attachment 5018350


Congrats on both! Lovely! I would love to see the strap in action. Thanks!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Rodeo Touch MM and Ariane PM Change Tray in soapstone.  For some reason the receipt lists it as a change tray. I thought it was called something else when I saw it online but I use it to hold my lotions. Very nice and love the transparent like H on the two sides.


----------



## adiomaxo

New to me Skyros scarf. I can’t believe she’s 50 years old (c.1971 from what turfnsurf told me) the colour is still very vibrant and after dry cleaning, she’s brand new. Shout out to the lovely authenticators on the scarf thread


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Hermes Zen said:


> Rodeo Touch MM and Ariane PM Change Tray in soapstone.  For some reason the receipt lists it as a change tray. I thought it was called something else when I saw it online but I use it to hold my lotions. Very nice and love the transparent like H on the two sides.



I love your tray but also LOVE Eminence. Great products!


----------



## Mila.K

lovemylife15 said:


> Lovely! Do you find them snagging easily or holding up well over time?


No, they hold up really well.


----------



## HloveH

Some springtime pick me up!


----------



## DrTr

A teeny tiny fun Twilly scarf ring!  Bought it as a bag charm, but as one other poster here showed (sorry I can’t find you!) it looks great on a white gold chain as a necklace. Only the ring is new in the pic, but it is fun and  it came in the cutest size box and pouch ever


----------



## Elly_N

Gold Oran sandals


White perforated Oran sandals


Chaine d’ancre earrings in rose gold


The three graces shawl in naturel/brun


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

i think that was me  

i still cannot decide if i want to use it as a bag charm or as a necklace. Price is reasonable too for the scarf ring. 



DrTr said:


> A teeny tiny fun Twilly scarf ring!  Bought it as a bag charm, but as one other poster here showed (sorry I can’t find you!) it looks great on a white gold chain as a necklace. Only the ring is new in the pic, but it is fun and  it came in the cutest size box and pouch ever
> View attachment 5019022


----------



## DrTr

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> i think that was me
> 
> i still cannot decide if i want to use it as a bag charm or as a necklace. Price is reasonable too for the scarf ring.


Yes!  Thanks for responding. I like it both ways. Right now a bag charm, tomorrow a necklace perhaps. I was so glad you posted yours, it enabled me to buy mine. It looks great on you. I think the price was good too - I used it a bit to wear a Twilly around my neck. It’s great to not have to tie it. Thanks again


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> A teeny tiny fun Twilly scarf ring!  Bought it as a bag charm, but as one other poster here showed (sorry I can’t find you!) it looks great on a white gold chain as a necklace. Only the ring is new in the pic, but it is fun and  it came in the cutest size box and pouch ever
> View attachment 5019022



This is so adorable! I love it!!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I think you will like this too. It’s a scarf ring as well but bigger in size.

I have been using this for my bigger scarf.







DrTr said:


> Yes!  Thanks for responding. I like it both ways. Right now a bag charm, tomorrow a necklace perhaps. I was so glad you posted yours, it enabled me to buy mine. It looks great on you. I think the price was good too - I used it a bit to wear a Twilly around my neck. It’s great to not have to tie it. Thanks again


----------



## kat.fox

My Picotin 22 arrived  I was not sure about the size, but it is perfect for my frame  Now I’m not sure about the color, it’s Rouge Sellier, I thought it would be more burgundy, but it’s more plum irl, dark plum. Help me please, should I keep it or return?


----------



## inmypocket1

Got the call  at h store run to grab it  so happy to get this one. Evelyne mini With ghw


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kat.fox said:


> My Picotin 22 arrived  I was not sure about the size, but it is perfect for my frame  Now I’m not sure about the color, it’s Rouge Sellier, I thought it would be more burgundy, but it’s more plum irl, dark plum. Help me please, should I keep it or return?


Uhhhm.... If you're not 100% in love with the color dear you should not keep it. There are too many amazing H colors to settle. This is a new color for this season and it sounds like you need something a little more classic.


----------



## labelo

kat.fox said:


> My Picotin 22 arrived  I was not sure about the size, but it is perfect for my frame  Now I’m not sure about the color, it’s Rouge Sellier, I thought it would be more burgundy, but it’s more plum irl, dark plum. Help me please, should I keep it or return?


I think Rouge Sellier is beautiful, but if you don't love it, pass and wait for something perfect!


----------



## missmythology

kat.fox said:


> My Picotin 22 arrived  I was not sure about the size, but it is perfect for my frame  Now I’m not sure about the color, it’s Rouge Sellier, I thought it would be more burgundy, but it’s more plum irl, dark plum. Help me please, should I keep it or return?


I think Rouge Sellier is absolutely beautiful   it’s a very elegant neutral! mine is already a favourite!
but as others said, you have to love it..


----------



## LVinCali

Still very bored in lockdown (starting this week we can shop by appointment), but my orange guy made opening the boxes tonight a little more fun.  Clogs, Buster sneakers, vert vertigo strap in swift for my Cape Cod and a Kelly double tour in lizard and alligator (I love green, could not resist).  Nantucket was a purchase from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LVinCali said:


> Still very bored in lockdown (starting this week we can shop by appointment), but my orange guy made opening the boxes tonight a little more fun.  Clogs, Buster sneakers, vert vertigo strap in swift for my Cape Cod and a Kelly double tour in lizard and alligator (I love green, could not resist).  Nantucket was a purchase from a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020471
> 
> View attachment 5020472
> 
> View attachment 5020473



Everything is beautiful!  The Cape Cod is so nice on the chain bracelet.      Very pretty.


----------



## jenayb

Picked up a few small items for upcoming summer trips. 



I have seriously been searching high and low for this darn t shirt and am SO glad I finally have it! Also, these denim Orans are so cute!!


----------



## littleblackbag

kat.fox said:


> My Picotin 22 arrived  I was not sure about the size, but it is perfect for my frame  Now I’m not sure about the color, it’s Rouge Sellier, I thought it would be more burgundy, but it’s more plum irl, dark plum. Help me please, should I keep it or return?


If you don't love it, then return it.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

kat.fox said:


> My Picotin 22 arrived  I was not sure about the size, but it is perfect for my frame  Now I’m not sure about the color, it’s Rouge Sellier, I thought it would be more burgundy, but it’s more plum irl, dark plum. Help me please, should I keep it or return?


Personally I LOVE the colour but only your heart can tell you if it works for you.
It should make you happy when you look at it not leave you thinking "I wish I'd waited for another colour "


----------



## TravelBug

Baikinman said:


> Love the little heart charm.
> View attachment 5008365
> View attachment 5008366


 Very cute and creative use of the charm.  Was it from a purchase around Valentine, or is a part of the normal packaging?


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

My most recent purchase - HAC 32 in fjord with palladium hardware


----------



## VioletVert

LVinCali said:


> Still very bored in lockdown (starting this week we can shop by appointment), but my orange guy made opening the boxes tonight a little more fun.  Clogs, Buster sneakers, vert vertigo strap in swift for my Cape Cod and a Kelly double tour in lizard and alligator (I love green, could not resist).  Nantucket was a purchase from a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020471
> 
> View attachment 5020472
> 
> View attachment 5020473


Love that green Kelly double tour! 

How comfy/walkable are the clogs?? I’ve been tempted.


----------



## CMilly

Kuschelnudde said:


> Got a Béarn cardholder in bleu nuit and Gold hardware. Price was disgusting but I love the simplicity and it fits quite a bit while still being very compact.
> 
> View attachment 5016384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016385


You are right The price is disgusting but times from the bearn line are the most practical H pieces I own. It’s such a pleasure to use them. Enjoy your beautiful purchase in good health.


----------



## loh

LVinCali said:


> Still very bored in lockdown (starting this week we can shop by appointment), but my orange guy made opening the boxes tonight a little more fun.  Clogs, Buster sneakers, vert vertigo strap in swift for my Cape Cod and a Kelly double tour in lizard and alligator (I love green, could not resist).  Nantucket was a purchase from a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020471
> 
> View attachment 5020472
> 
> View attachment 5020473



I love the kdt and clogs.  And your kitty is adorable!


----------



## CocoLover27

loh said:


> I love the kdt and clogs.  And your kitty is adorable!


Are the clogs comfortable?


----------



## BagLover21

Purchased from NYC Madison boutique today: Birkin 35 Rouge H Togo with gold hardware


----------



## LVinCali

VioletVert said:


> Love that green Kelly double tour!
> 
> How comfy/walkable are the clogs?? I’ve been tempted.



Thx!  I thought was getting out of there with only practical items that were on my list, but couldn’t resist asking about the Kelly bracelet just as they were going to ring up my items and once i tried it on, I was doomed...

I hate shoe shopping because generally only Ugg or Birkenstock-type shoes work for me (need a wide toe box). Ug.  When I put the clogs on, I could not believe how comfortable they were (without looking wide too) and I am regretting not getting the pair in black too.  The red pair that I saw was a little different- has a Kelly-type touret, was very pretty.   The sneakers are my regular size, the clogs are a full size smaller that what I usually wear.  Not sure about walkability in the city (with lots of cobblestones in my area) yet, but I like wearing them around the house.


----------



## LOA24

Pégase in Orange CW6. I am in LOVE
Looking forward to summer...


----------



## Baikinman

TravelBug said:


> Very cute and creative use of the charm.  Was it from a purchase around Valentine, or is a part of the normal packaging?


I bought it in late Feb. I can still see there is stock on H online shops now.


----------



## DrTr

BagLover21 said:


> Purchased from NYC Madison boutique today: Birkin 35 Rouge H Togo with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5020946


Gorgeous bag and it will look stunning on you!


----------



## loh

CocoLover27 said:


> Are the clogs comfortable?



I don't have the clogs but am becoming more and more tempted by everyone's pictures.  I believe those that do have them say they are quite comfortable and versatile.


----------



## kat.fox

@Israeli_Flava @labelo @missmythology @littleblackbag @maxroxxherhandbags thank you all for your advice and help  I decided to wait for now, I have 30 days to return, so will be looking for another Pico on the website  it’s hard to get it online, they sell out very quickly, so if l will not have luck to grab another, will keep my Rouge Sellier


----------



## Fashionista2

BagLover21 said:


> Purchased from NYC Madison boutique today: Birkin 35 Rouge H Togo with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5020946


You are absolutely beautiful and the bag is fabulous. I LOVE to see black women in luxury!


----------



## loopymoi

Went into the store to get sized for a ring and ended up trying on different scarves and shawls. My SA found the Acte III CSGM in the back and I immediately decided on taking it home with me.


----------



## angelicskater16

Purchased this Bleu Navy Mini Lindy w/ Brick interior in Swift with Palladium hardware today. Been wanting to add this bag into my collection but it’s so hard to come by . Finally my SA got one for me!


----------



## juzdin

Space Derby Scarf in black 90cmx90cm
I have waited for this to come in for almost 2 months. SA said this is the first time she has ever seen this colourway in real life, and said this one probably among the first few to be sold where I am based. Needless to say I feel special and thankful!


----------



## Liznyc

juzdin said:


> Space Derby Scarf in black 90cmx90cm
> I have waited for this to come in for almost 2 months. SA said this is the first time she has ever seen this colourway in real life, and said this one probably among the first few to be sold where I am based. Needless to say I feel special and thankful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021949


This is amazing!


----------



## Solday

The newest edition to my family, Birkin 25 verso magnolia/capucine
Love it!


----------



## loh

Solday said:


> The newest edition to my family, Birkin 25 special edition magnolia/capucine
> Love it!
> View attachment 5022231



Congrats!  So pretty - she literally brought a smile to my face.   Enjoy!


----------



## Solday

loh said:


> Congrats!  So pretty - she literally brought a smile to my face.   Enjoy!



Thank you dear! I felt the same when I saw it today


----------



## LOA24

Solday said:


> The newest edition to my family, Birkin 25 special edition magnolia/capucine
> Love it!
> View attachment 5022231


DROOLING!!!!! I would love this one    Is it Novillo?


----------



## netinvader

angelicskater16 said:


> Purchased this Bleu Navy Mini Lindy w/ Brick interior in Swift with Palladium hardware today. Been wanting to add this bag into my collection but it’s so hard to come by . Finally my SA got one for me!
> 
> View attachment 5021847
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021848


Wow! Stunning combination, one of my favorites I’ve seen so far. Congrats!


----------



## netinvader

juzdin said:


> Space Derby Scarf in black 90cmx90cm
> I have waited for this to come in for almost 2 months. SA said this is the first time she has ever seen this colourway in real life, and said this one probably among the first few to be sold where I am based. Needless to say I feel special and thankful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021949


Stellar! Are you planning on wearing it or displaying it as art!? Congratulations.


----------



## Solday

lovemylife15 said:


> DROOLING!!!!! I would love this one    Is it Novillo?



thank you for your kind words!
you are totally right, it’s Novillo


----------



## olibelli

Solday said:


> The newest edition to my family, Birkin 25 verso magnolia/capucine
> Love it!
> View attachment 5022231


Congrats! My friend got this exact same verso last month - such a fun combination! Enjoy in good health


----------



## Solday

olibelli said:


> Congrats! My friend got this exact same verso last month - such a fun combination! Enjoy in good health



Thank you so much!I love the colors


----------



## Venessa84

Solday said:


> The newest edition to my family, Birkin 25 verso magnolia/capucine
> Love it!
> View attachment 5022231



Gorgeous color!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you so much!!! 



netinvader said:


> Wow! Stunning combination, one of my favorites I’ve seen so far. Congrats!


----------



## ricababes

They are finally home! Rodeo touch charm and Picotin touch in gold/gold.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Shiny alligator Mini K in cassis GHW. I kept hearing people say how ridiculously small and impractical mini K is, and I didn’t believe until I actually see it in person  My iPhone 12 Pro Max doesn’t fit  Now the torturing self debating process begins. Cassis in gator/croc is one of my top wishlist colors and I ‘NEED’ a mini K to complete my collection and this won’t be the first bag sitting in my closet barely used... It’s just too gorgeous not to keep...


----------



## netinvader

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Shiny alligator Mini K in cassis GHW. I kept hearing people say how ridiculously small and impractical mini K is, and I didn’t believe until I actually see it in person  My iPhone 12 Pro Max doesn’t fit  Now the torturing self debating process begins. Cassis in gator/croc is one of my top wishlist colors and I ‘NEED’ a mini K to complete my collection and this won’t be the first bag sitting in my closet barely used... It’s just too gorgeous not to keep...
> 
> View attachment 5022488


I’d get a new phone before even thinking about getting rid of this beautiful mini Kelly!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

netinvader said:


> I’d get a new phone before even thinking about getting rid of this beautiful mini Kelly!



Haha my daughter said she could trade her smaller iPhone with my 12 pro max so I could use the bag


----------



## netinvader

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Haha my daughter said she could trade her smaller iPhone with my 12 pro max so I could use the bag


Love the way she thinks!

Who cares about that big screen when you can just stare at that beautiful bag of yours!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lucky to find these two bags last month! Havane Nilo Croc Lindy 30 and Gold Bolide 31 with gold hardware.


----------



## Chanelandco

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Shiny alligator Mini K in cassis GHW. I kept hearing people say how ridiculously small and impractical mini K is, and I didn’t believe until I actually see it in person  My iPhone 12 Pro Max doesn’t fit  Now the torturing self debating process begins. Cassis in gator/croc is one of my top wishlist colors and I ‘NEED’ a mini K to complete my collection and this won’t be the first bag sitting in my closet barely used... It’s just too gorgeous not to keep...
> 
> View attachment 5022488



This is breathtaking ! Such a beautiful combo. Congrats


----------



## netinvader

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lucky to find these two bags last month! Havane Nilo Croc Lindy 30 and Gold Bolide 31 with gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5022616



Fabulous. I don’t even know what else to say.

I’ve had my eye on a full croc Lindy for a bit now, how do you like it? Is it soft and beautiful and everything you imagined?


----------



## momoc

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lucky to find these two bags last month! Havane Nilo Croc Lindy 30 and Gold Bolide 31 with gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5022616



Twins on the bolide!! But the croc Lindy oh wowowow


----------



## CTLover

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Shiny alligator Mini K in cassis GHW. I kept hearing people say how ridiculously small and impractical mini K is, and I didn’t believe until I actually see it in person  My iPhone 12 Pro Max doesn’t fit  Now the torturing self debating process begins. Cassis in gator/croc is one of my top wishlist colors and I ‘NEED’ a mini K to complete my collection and this won’t be the first bag sitting in my closet barely used... It’s just too gorgeous not to keep...
> 
> View attachment 5022488


Just make sure you always have another coat, pant, etc pocket to put your phone in when you use this beauty.  However, you may want to check out the IPhone 12 mini.   I just got one and love that it takes up so much less space in my bags.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

netinvader said:


> Love the way she thinks!
> 
> Who cares about that big screen when you can just stare at that beautiful bag of yours!



Yep she’s got it all figured out. She gets a bigger and better phone, I keep the bag, and she gets to take over the bag too eventually. Her goal is definitely the bag!


----------



## xray

A mini haul today - waiting a year for a mini Lindy !  Gris etain GHW but love the 5P Constance slim too.  I passed on a lime mini Lindy when it first came out and have been waiting ever since.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

xray said:


> A mini haul today - waiting a year for a mini Lindy !  Gris etain GHW but love the 5P Constance slim too.  I passed on a lime mini Lindy when it first came out and have been waiting ever since.
> View attachment 5022656
> View attachment 5022657
> View attachment 5022658
> View attachment 5022659
> View attachment 5022660
> View attachment 5022661
> View attachment 5022662


Wonderful purchases, wear them in good health! (Would be super grateful for a modshot of that medor cuff, if you get the opportunity!)


----------



## MyHjourney

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Shiny alligator Mini K in cassis GHW. I kept hearing people say how ridiculously small and impractical mini K is, and I didn’t believe until I actually see it in person  My iPhone 12 Pro Max doesn’t fit  Now the torturing self debating process begins. Cassis in gator/croc is one of my top wishlist colors and I ‘NEED’ a mini K to complete my collection and this won’t be the first bag sitting in my closet barely used... It’s just too gorgeous not to keep...
> 
> View attachment 5022488



I bought an iPhone 12 mini earlier in the year so that it can fit better in my future mini K! Hahahahaha


----------



## odette57

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Shiny alligator Mini K in cassis GHW. I kept hearing people say how ridiculously small and impractical mini K is, and I didn’t believe until I actually see it in person  My iPhone 12 Pro Max doesn’t fit  Now the torturing self debating process begins. Cassis in gator/croc is one of my top wishlist colors and I ‘NEED’ a mini K to complete my collection and this won’t be the first bag sitting in my closet barely used... It’s just too gorgeous not to keep...
> 
> View attachment 5022488


Beautiful mini k! I also have an iPhone pro max and whenever I use my mini K, I just make sure that I have pockets in my clothes for the phone.


----------



## odette57

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lucky to find these two bags last month! Havane Nilo Croc Lindy 30 and Gold Bolide 31 with gold hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5022616


Beautiful bags!! And both functional too!


----------



## TankerToad

juzdin said:


> Space Derby Scarf in black 90cmx90cm
> I have waited for this to come in for almost 2 months. SA said this is the first time she has ever seen this colourway in real life, and said this one probably among the first few to be sold where I am based. Needless to say I feel special and thankful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021949


Omg! I’ve been waiting to get this CW! Thank you for sharing the photo - it’s glorious !!!
My boutique has received zero of this design so far - this this noir/or CW is dreamy.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

netinvader said:


> Fabulous. I don’t even know what else to say.
> 
> I’ve had my eye on a full croc Lindy for a bit now, how do you like it? Is it soft and beautiful and everything you imagined?



I love a matte croc as I don't have to worry about rubbing off the shine.  Yes, it is soft and so light compared with a clemence lindy. I would get another one in black if I can find one at reasonable price.  You should get one !


----------



## Greendragon

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Shiny alligator Mini K in cassis GHW. I kept hearing people say how ridiculously small and impractical mini K is, and I didn’t believe until I actually see it in person  My iPhone 12 Pro Max doesn’t fit  Now the torturing self debating process begins. Cassis in gator/croc is one of my top wishlist colors and I ‘NEED’ a mini K to complete my collection and this won’t be the first bag sitting in my closet barely used... It’s just too gorgeous not to keep...
> 
> View attachment 5022488


I traded my 12 pro max for the Samsung flip because this reason


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My haul today.

I got the Avalon towel and small hand towel since it’s pink and I really like the design too.

Got the ashtray so I can use it jewelry holder or maybe on the table in my living room.

Saw the denim orans and it was love at first sight. Can’t wait to wear it in summer.

Tatoo placemat. This has 6 different designs and you get 36 pieces total. I plan to have it laminated so I can use actually use it and wipe it down if it get’s dirty.


----------



## netinvader

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love a matte croc as I don't have to worry about rubbing off the shine.  Yes, it is soft and so light compared with a clemence lindy. I would get another one in black if I can find one at reasonable price.  You should get one !



Thanks! I’m just waiting for one to come in! Lindy 26 Nilo Croc with GHW is what I’m leaning towards!


----------



## Hillychristie

My first clic H...nothing fancy but took me some time to get this colour and hardware combi


----------



## mslamlam

Constance 18 Rose Extreme Epson PHW


----------



## juzdin

netinvader said:


> Stellar! Are you planning on wearing it or displaying it as art!? Congratulations.



Thank you! I am wearing it (at this very moment in fact!) - that hem is too difficult to resist!


----------



## CTLover

moilesmots said:


> I bought an iPhone 12 mini earlier in the year so that it can fit better in my future mini K! Hahahahaha


Me too!!  Not just the Hermes' mini, but I have 3 Chanel WOCs, and wanted more space in them when I go out.  Who needs a big screen when you can have a fabulous bag?


----------



## CTLover

Dream bag for me.  A 28 cm sellier Kelly, black, epsom leather and gold hardware.   Bought it in 2021 but it has a 2020 date stamp.


----------



## LVinCali

CTLover said:


> Dream bag for me.  A 28 cm sellier Kelly, black, epsom leather and gold hardware.   Bought it in 2021 but it has a 2020 date stamp.



Congrats!  I was offered the exact same bag in December and it is fabulous.  Enjoy!


----------



## CTLover

LVinCali said:


> Congrats!  I was offered the exact same bag in December and it is fabulous.  Enjoy!


There seems to be a lot of them.  The same bag is being offered on a number of reseller sites.  For the hell of it I offered it to one reseller selling it for over $20,000 to see what they would offer.  They offered me $3000 less then I paid for it even though I made it clear it was brand new with plastic still on hardware etc.   Since no one would sell a bag and take an immediately $3000 hit, it made me all the more suspicious of the bags on reseller sites.


----------



## miles0920

Got my everyday, carefree bag. Herbag 31 Pegasus Pop. ☺


----------



## krawford

BagLover21 said:


> Purchased from NYC Madison boutique today: Birkin 35 Rouge H Togo with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5020946


Love love love this!!  You are going to look fabulous carrying this bag. I want it in a 30 cm.


----------



## duggi84

CTLover said:


> There seems to be a lot of them.  The same bag is being offered on a number of reseller sites.  For the hell of it I offered it to one reseller selling it for over $20,000 to see what they would offer.  They offered me $3000 less then I paid for it even though I made it clear it was brand new with plastic still on hardware etc.   Since no one would sell a bag and take an immediately $3000 hit, it made me all the more suspicious of the bags on reseller sites.



Your experience might have something to do with the fact that the aftermarket is already flooded with this particular bag and can’t bear another one at a $20k price point.  It’s a classic color combo, so I can see it being in higher production.


----------



## krawford

miles0920 said:


> Got my everyday, carefree bag. Herbag 31 Pegasus Pop. ☺
> 
> View attachment 5022989


Very good looking bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

miles0920 said:


> Got my everyday, carefree bag. Herbag 31 Pegasus Pop. ☺
> 
> View attachment 5022989


Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## ardenp

Greendragon said:


> I traded my 12 pro max for the Samsung flip because this reason


I just got the Samsung Galaxy Flip too and am obsessed! I feel like there should be a thread devoted to it and all the bags it fits in. As my DH said, "its not a phone to you, it's a bag accessory"


----------



## ardenp

miles0920 said:


> Got my everyday, carefree bag. Herbag 31 Pegasus Pop. ☺
> 
> View attachment 5022989





miles0920 said:


> Got my everyday, carefree bag. Herbag 31 Pegasus Pop. ☺
> 
> View attachment 5022989


OMG, this bag is still popping up in boutiques? May I ask where this was? Didn't want to bother my SA asking about it if it was hopeless, but this pic brings hope!


----------



## miles0920

ardenp said:


> OMG, this bag is still popping up in boutiques? May I ask where this was? Didn't want to bother my SA asking about it if it was hopeless, but this pic brings hope!


I got it from Meatpacking NY boutique. My SA told me its been a year since they have seen this piece and the only one they have received.


----------



## _kiki119_

Siha77 said:


> Waited a few months for this Twilly in this specific colorway and it finally arrived to our store. My SA had it shipped to me.
> 
> View attachment 5007995


Omg this is to die for!!! May i ask when did this design release? I am a dog lover myself and i need this lol


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Looks great on you 



miles0920 said:


> Got my everyday, carefree bag. Herbag 31 Pegasus Pop. ☺
> 
> View attachment 5022989


----------



## momoc

_kiki119_ said:


> Omg this is to die for!!! May i ask when did this design release? I am a dog lover myself and i need this lol



Not the person you are quoting, but this twilly is from AW2020. Hope you can find it!





__





						Scarves - Autumn/Winter 2020 scarves
					

These threads are archived as part of our reference library, therefore please only post scarves on this thread from the season in the title.   If you are not sure, please do a search or ask in the ID this scarf thread before you post.  :drinks:  Try also not to keep posting stock photos once...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## BagLover21

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous bag and it will look stunning on you!


Thank you. So excited to carry her


----------



## BagLover21

Fashionista2 said:


> You are absolutely beautiful and the bag is fabulous. I LOVE to see black women in luxury!


This made my day. Thank you! I’m a luxury lover for sure


----------



## pamie17

Bilbao flats, aloha sandals, calvis, rodeo pm, lipstick and polo shirt for DH.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Received my new 2021 limited edition lipsticks. I mainly get them for their cases.


----------



## nattle

Me 2 days ago: let’s do no-buy for 6 months

Me in H today: take my money now!

*will* definitely start no-buy months tomorrow!


----------



## Chanelandco

New shoes.. Waiting for summer !


----------



## duggi84

My passion for the vintage Dwich (waffle) leather had led down a strange path and I picked up this via my local The RealReal yesterday.  I think it’s Raisin.  My husband and I actually found two more (one in black and a narrower one in Rouge H) that are also on the way...couldn’t help ourselves.  G stamp with a square, so 2003 like my Rouge H Dwich Casa Sac.


----------



## duggi84

nattle said:


> Me 2 days ago: let’s do no-buy for 6 months
> 
> Me in H today: take my money now!
> 
> *will* definitely start no-buy months tomorrow!



lol I need no buy months now too!

btw your nails are beautiful!


----------



## shellygreen

BagLover21 said:


> Purchased from NYC Madison boutique today: Birkin 35 Rouge H Togo with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5020946


You are gorgeous and that bag is perfect!!! Rouge H and gold is *such* a gorgeous combo. Both neutral and special!


----------



## 1LV

New-to-me Saut 25 in Cuivre Clemence


----------



## MissIn

Hermes Zen said:


> Rodeo Touch MM and Ariane PM Change Tray in soapstone.  For some reason the receipt lists it as a change tray. I thought it was called something else when I saw it online but I use it to hold my lotions. Very nice and love the transparent like H on the two sides.


Love the change tray! Would you happen to have the article # for the Ariane PM change tray in soapstone? TIA!


----------



## Hermes Zen

MissIn said:


> Love the change tray! Would you happen to have the article # for the Ariane PM change tray in soapstone? TIA!


Happy you love it too.  It's H312960M Ariane PM Change Tray 01 Naturel $672.  

There's other pieces to the Ariane collection too.


----------



## cloudyc1oud

Verrou chaine mini bag, pink oran sandal, silver oran sandal and twillys.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

cloudyc1oud said:


> Verrou chaine mini bag, pink oran sandal, silver oran sandal and twillys.


Beautiful goodies!  ..and that chèvre mysore leather on your bag...I can't stop staring at it..stunning!X


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

B25 Noir Touch RGHW.


----------



## meowlett

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B25 Noir Touch RGHW. Took it reluctantly because i already have B30 Noir Touch RGHW, but after staring at it for days and trying it on with different outfit, I’m loving it! In addition to the size difference, the B25 Touch is Togo/Nilo Croc and B30 is Novillo/Nilo Croc, and I think that’s enough difference to justify keeping both   Also I was never into veiny Togo, but on this Touch I feel that it adds a lot of character.
> 
> View attachment 5025807
> View attachment 5025808


Congrats!!!

The pot is coming out to call the kettle black (pun very much intended).  I am happy that I am not the only one who is buying very similar bags.  

My aunt, my mother, my sister and you all told me that my bags look the same.  My SAs all insist that they look different.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

meowlett said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> The pot is coming out to call the kettle black (pun very much intended).  I am happy that I am not the only one who is buying very similar bags.
> 
> My aunt, my mother, my sister and you all told me that my bags look the same.  My SAs all insist that they look different.



Thank you! OMG did I ever say that to you? Sorry I really don’t recall... I feel that I’d be the last person who would tell someone your bags look too similar, because I stock up on similar (sometimes even the exact same!) shoes and bags and scarves all the time ...


----------



## Siha77

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B25 Noir Touch RGHW. Took it reluctantly because i already have B30 Noir Touch RGHW, but after staring at it for days and trying it on with different outfit, I’m loving it! In addition to the size difference, the B25 Touch is Togo/Nilo Croc and B30 is Novillo/Nilo Croc, and I think that’s enough difference to justify keeping both   Also I was never into veiny Togo, but on this Touch I feel that it adds a lot of character.
> 
> View attachment 5025807
> View attachment 5025808



To me, weirdly they both look soo different. Largely due to the different textures of the leather (plus the size differences help!) You're right, I LOVE the veins on your B25. Gorgeous character. Btw, you're building up an amazing collection. Always love seeing your acquisitions.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

A pair of sneakers and a ring.


----------



## xindi924

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B25 Noir Touch RGHW. Took it reluctantly because i already have B30 Noir Touch RGHW, but after staring at it for days and trying it on with different outfit, I’m loving it! In addition to the size difference, the B25 Touch is Togo/Nilo Croc and B30 is Novillo/Nilo Croc, and I think that’s enough difference to justify keeping both   Also I was never into veiny Togo, but on this Touch I feel that it adds a lot of character.
> 
> View attachment 5025807
> View attachment 5025808


Congrats! B25 touch is my dream bag


----------



## francyFG

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B25 Noir Touch RGHW. Took it reluctantly because i already have B30 Noir Touch RGHW, but after staring at it for days and trying it on with different outfit, I’m loving it! In addition to the size difference, the B25 Touch is Togo/Nilo Croc and B30 is Novillo/Nilo Croc, and I think that’s enough difference to justify keeping both   Also I was never into veiny Togo, but on this Touch I feel that it adds a lot of character.
> 
> View attachment 5025807
> View attachment 5025808


 Beautiful! I really like mix of textures of the two leathers on your new B25. Congrats!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B25 Noir Touch RGHW. Took it reluctantly because i already have B30 Noir Touch RGHW, but after staring at it for days and trying it on with different outfit, I’m loving it! In addition to the size difference, the B25 Touch is Togo/Nilo Croc and B30 is Novillo/Nilo Croc, and I think that’s enough difference to justify keeping both   Also I was never into veiny Togo, but on this Touch I feel that it adds a lot of character.
> 
> View attachment 5025807
> View attachment 5025808


CONGRATULATIONS!!  You are double blessed with two b touches!!   They are both drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## DYH

Not sure if this counts as the latest purchase? this was ready Mar 2020, but I didnt get it until Jan 2021 due to covid... and then I waited until now to take it out of the box bc.. i am lazy  my b25 SO that lived thru multiple lock downs is finally seeing the light now!


----------



## chanelloverz

1st day out for this cute little bag... still getting used to this "veiny" soft togo leather as I am very comfortable with my sturdy kelly epsom


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

chanelloverz said:


> 1st day out for this cute little bag... still getting used to this "veiny" soft togo leather as I am very comfortable with my sturdy kelly epsom


Gorgeous veins!!! Absolutely love the look of this bag.  Enjoy.


----------



## chanelloverz

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Gorgeous veins!!! Absolutely love the look of this bag.  Enjoy.


Thank you for your kind words as I am going through buyer remorse bec of the "veining".


----------



## duggi84

Today was my first "successful" visit to Hermès!

OK OK, to be fair, I did get my TB20 a few visits ago and that was a great time as well, but since then it's been a strange journey of, "we don't make that anymore," or "unfortunately we can't get that in your size," or "I'm sorry I can't find any in stock anywhere."  I kind of was starting to feel bad for our SA...it seemed like it was getting punishing for both of us.  But this morning, I went in to try on a pair of Nedji Competition Boots that that he ordered for me and they fit _perfectly_ (yay), so we're waiting now for the Mini-Chaps to arrive and try-on before going forward with the boots overall.  Unfortunately I didn't take any pics, but the boots can be seen in their full form with chaps in a photo on the French site here.

He also helped me order an Attache Soie (allows you to use a Twilly/Scarf as a bag strap) and a new Petit-H Silk Bracelet that showed up on the site yesterday, both of which I'm excited about.

I was most excited though to finally leave the store with something, that fit!  I got two pieces of jewelry from their men's Toolbox line (a Permabrass ring and Palladium bracelet) and a Twilly Maxi-Slim to play with/use with my Attache Soie (I really want to use my TB20 cross-body sometimes, but I'm 6 feet tall, so it's impossible with any of the straps they have available).

I also recently had a few vintage purchases online that are included in the photo: a Clochette Keyring/Leatherman and two bracelets in the Dwich waffle leather (one black and one raisin, and I have a third in Rouge H on the way).


----------



## DR2014

chanelloverz said:


> Thank you for your kind words as I am going through buyer remorse bec of the "veining".


I love the veining!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

chanelloverz said:


> Thank you for your kind words as I am going through buyer remorse bec of the "veining".


I’ll be happy to take it off your hands.  To me it’s perfection. I hope you get over your buyers remorse quickly And enjoy her.


----------



## huddlelove

BagLover21 said:


> Purchased from NYC Madison boutique today: Birkin 35 Rouge H Togo with gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 5020946


Love ❤️ It


----------



## ohsocute8888

Hi avifauna.  I also no filter with a different tea pot. You can ask your SA if you are in doubt.  I’ve had plates that had the wrong booklet inside to describe the pattern, so I ended up asking my SA as I wasn’t sure of the name of the pattern since I received it as a gift.  


boomer1234 said:


> While I don’t specifically have the passafolia teapot, I have the H deco one and it did not come with a filter


----------



## Ball

duggi84 said:


> Your experience might have something to do with the fact that the aftermarket is already flooded with this particular bag and can’t bear another one at a $20k price point.  It’s a classic color combo, so I can see it being in higher production.


I got the exact same bag (K28 Sellier espom noir GHW) too last March just right before the lockdown.  It's a classic combo and I love it! (I think sellier in a sz 25 or smaller is too small to be practical for me, and for the sellier look, I think sz 28 is perfect!)


----------



## pillsandpurses

Some little treats I picked up on Valentine’s Day....the big treat to be revealed soon


----------



## Ball

Two Halzan 25.  Noir ghw and Rouge Seller/Framboise shw.


----------



## Reni_

A little something arrived from Paris last week. Yes, it is my new SO Bastia purse coin and I absolutely love it. This yellow and black combination reminds of honeybees and bumblebees in spring/ summer hence my choice of colours


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Ball said:


> Two Halzan 25.  Noir ghw and Rouge Seller/Framboise shw.
> View attachment 5028924
> View attachment 5028925
> View attachment 5028926
> View attachment 5028927


That glimpse of the bright pink interior is so wonderful!


----------



## Prinipessa

Reni_ said:


> A little something arrived from Paris last week. Yes, it is my new SO Bastia purse coin and I absolutely love it. This yellow and black combination reminds of honeybees and bumblebees in spring/ summer hence my choice of colours
> 
> View attachment 5029260


Love it.  Were you able to order on the French site and have it sent to the US?


----------



## ohsocute8888

I can’t wait to use mine!  We are fraternal twins.  I have a b35 craie with rgh.  


Israeli_Flava said:


> Nothing big.. just a RG Twilly scarf ring.... but she packs a punch on my lil ice cream dream
> I'm definitely obsessed with RG anything =)
> 
> View attachment 5001997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001998


----------



## Reni_

Prinipessa said:


> Love it.  Were you able to order on the French site and have it sent to the US?


Thank you. The personalized option for Bastia coin purse and card holder is now available to majority of European countries, which is where I am based. Sorry, I am not sure about US.


----------



## Bereal

My first major purchase from Hermes.  Absolutely love it. The garden party 30 in vert Vérone.


----------



## Ball

ajaxbreaker said:


> That glimpse of the bright pink interior is so wonderful!


Thank you @ajaxbreaker . And it is because of that pink I got my 2nd Halzan 25 within a week!


----------



## xindi924

My long awaited Kelly Ring!


----------



## wannaprada

Reached out to my SA a couple of weeks ago about wanting this bag and was able to pick her up a week later! B35 Noir Togo PHW.


----------



## xsimplicity

Oz Mules


----------



## Fashionista2

wannaprada said:


> Reached out to my SA a couple of weeks ago about wanting this bag and was able to pick her up a week later! B35 Noir Togo PHW.
> View attachment 5030958


An absolutely stunning and classic bag! Enjoy


----------



## Fashionista2

I've been contemplating the Evelyne bag for about 6 months. I decided to take home the one on the left! Evelyne 29 in Vert Criquet with Gold Hardware .


----------



## francyFG

wannaprada said:


> Reached out to my SA a couple of weeks ago about wanting this bag and was able to pick her up a week later! B35 Noir Togo PHW.
> View attachment 5030958



Major envy for how quick this was. Congrats!


----------



## TeeCee77

Fashionista2 said:


> I've been contemplating the Evelyne bag for about 6 months. I decided to take home the one on the left! Evelyne 29 in Vert Criquet with Gold Hardware .


Beautiful choice! I saw that in person and would have gotten it but for the fact that I already have Vert Vertigo.


----------



## netinvader

Forgot to post this last week. I picked up a Picotin 18 PM in Gold Taurillon Clemence and Gold Hardware!

I never really saw myself in a Picotin but the color, contrast stitching and hardware combination made me fall in love.


----------



## oranGetRee

My little mosaic plate, first tableware from H!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

A magical day at the Hermes store yesterday!!! Finally got my dream bag and also my first Kelly! - Kelly 28 Retourne Togo Noir PHW. Also got the Passifolia sushi tray for jewelry, Gaucho dog leash for my pup and Echappee small necklace in RG.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Matte Gator Bearn wallet in Vert Rousseau & rose gold Finesse ring


----------



## SpeedyJC

I’m so excited to be able to present my Evercolor Verte Anglais size 26 ToolBox.

I been waiting to add a fully leather piece to my collection and was going back and fourth between this and a Rouge Kelly that caught my eye but decided the Tool Box better suited me and the color was just gorgeous. I ordered this beauty from Yoogi’s Closet.

So here it is and also here is a photo of my growing H family. I just started collecting last year.


----------



## Baggal113

lovemylife15 said:


> View attachment 5020996
> 
> Pégase in Orange CW6. I am in LOVE
> Looking forward to summer...


Love! Where did you get it? I want the blue color way.


----------



## Siha77

MalaysianTransplant said:


> A magical day at the Hermes store yesterday!!! Finally got my dream bag and also my first Kelly! - Kelly 28 Retourne Togo Noir PHW. Also got the Passifolia sushi tray for jewelry, Gaucho dog leash for my pup and Echappee small necklace in RG.
> 
> View attachment 5031886



Can you share mod shots of the necklace? I tried it on briefly once before but passed on it, but my curiosity for it remains. Very curious how others style it.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Siha77 said:


> Can you share mod shots of the necklace? I tried it on briefly once before but passed on it, but my curiosity for it remains. Very curious how others style it.



Here's a quick picture. I intend to layer with it!


----------



## Siha77

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Here's a quick picture. I intend to layer with it!
> View attachment 5032190



Oh man, that looks great on you. So chic. May have to add it back to my list now...  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Siha77 said:


> Oh man, that looks great on you. So chic. May have to add it back to my list now...  Thank you for sharing!



Thank you! I love how simple it is and I really like the clasp!!! I tried a couple of other necklaces on but somehow liked the clasp part of the necklaces more than the actual necklaces. Hence had to get my SA to transfer this necklace in for me.


----------



## angelicskater16

Pick these up yesterday. A dog bowl for my princess and the rose gold Finesse pendant for my mom! They both loved their Hermes items! haha


----------



## Ladybaga

Fashionista2 said:


> I've been contemplating the Evelyne bag for about 6 months. I decided to take home the one on the left! Evelyne 29 in Vert Criquet with Gold Hardware .


I love vert criquet! Such a fresh green for spring and summer.  This bag looks fabulous on you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Fashionista2

MalaysianTransplant said:


> A magical day at the Hermes store yesterday!!! Finally got my dream bag and also my first Kelly! - Kelly 28 Retourne Togo Noir PHW. Also got the Passifolia sushi tray for jewelry, Gaucho dog leash for my pup and Echappee small necklace in RG.
> 
> View attachment 5031886


Stunning


----------



## tlamdang08

She is here, my last SO 
Kelly 25 sellier
Ostrich 
Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre.
My H road has come to the end.
I will have my H story written down later. Right now, I don't have the jumping moment. Even though this baby is so beautiful in real life.    It deserves a spotlight. Thank you, everyone, in advance


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> She is here, my last SO
> Kelly 25 sellier
> Ostrich
> Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre.
> My H road has come to the end.
> I will have my H story written down later. Right now, I don't have the jumping moment. Even though this baby is so beautiful in real life.    It deserves a spotlight. Thank you, everyone, in advance
> 
> View attachment 5032260


Oh dear tlamdang08, that is a lovely bag and I imagine also incredibly bittersweet.  Please share your thoughts when you feel the time is right.


----------



## Chrismin

Congrats ! Would love to see modeling shots of the necklace!


MalaysianTransplant said:


> A magical day at the Hermes store yesterday!!! Finally got my dream bag and also my first Kelly! - Kelly 28 Retourne Togo Noir PHW. Also got the Passifolia sushi tray for jewelry, Gaucho dog leash for my pup and Echappee small necklace in RG.
> 
> View attachment 5031886


----------



## TankerToad

tlamdang08 said:


> She is here, my last SO
> Kelly 25 sellier
> Ostrich
> Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre.
> My H road has come to the end.
> I will have my H story written down later. Right now, I don't have the jumping moment. Even though this baby is so beautiful in real life.    It deserves a spotlight. Thank you, everyone, in advance
> 
> View attachment 5032260


Beautiful bag and heartfelt condolences -


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

SpeedyJC said:


> I’m so excited to be able to present my Evercolor Verte Anglais size 26 ToolBox.
> 
> I been waiting to add a fully leather piece to my collection and was going back and fourth between this and a Rouge Kelly that caught my eye but decided the Tool Box better suited me and the color was just gorgeous. I ordered this beauty from Yoogi’s Closet.
> 
> So here it is and also here is a photo of my growing H family. I just started collecting last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032051
> View attachment 5032052



vert Anglais is such a wonderful color!  Love your growing family.


----------



## duggi84

The Mini-Chaps for the Nedji Competition Boots came in so I went in to try them on today, they fit perfectly and I fell in love...of course I got them!  I also picked up a "Wow" Twilly.  And last, but certainly not least, my Duitch Casa Sac was returned from it's spa holiday!  It only took about two weeks and the bag looks, feels and smells beautiful.


----------



## KN89

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Here's a quick picture. I intend to layer with it!
> View attachment 5032190



I love it! Can’t find it on the website- may I ask how much it was and what the chain length is?


----------



## cloudyc1oud

- Blue hat (dont’t know what they called)
- Sandal Tandem
- Jelly shoes


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

KN89 said:


> I love it! Can’t find it on the website- may I ask how much it was and what the chain length is?


It’s 15.7 inches! And $1925.


----------



## LOA24

Baggal113 said:


> Love! Where did you get it? I want the blue color way.


Thank you! I got it at my H boutique, but I requested as soon as I knew it would come to the store... The blue cw is also available on the European website!


----------



## KN89

MalaysianTransplant said:


> It’s 15.7 inches! And $1925.



i love it soo much but I have a chubby neck. I find my 16” necklaces too short


----------



## surfer

Some goodies


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

tlamdang08 said:


> She is here, my last SO
> Kelly 25 sellier
> Ostrich
> Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre.
> My H road has come to the end.
> I will have my H story written down later. Right now, I don't have the jumping moment. Even though this baby is so beautiful in real life.    It deserves a spotlight. Thank you, everyone, in advance
> 
> View attachment 5032260


Beautiful!!! I just saw you are a widower. I'm so sorry. Much love to you !


----------



## A.Ali

My wife fell in love with this outfit when she saw it on the runway show and I was lucky enough to be able to order it for her.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Aloha !!! My Hawaii haul !! So happy to be offered choices of Constance.  
* constance in epsom, gold ,phw
* mini Evelyn in Feu
* Kelly twilly scarf ring in permabrass and phw
* denim oasis sandals
* 2 chou chous
*oasis sandal in red


----------



## vpg

oranGetRee said:


> My little mosaic plate, first tableware from H!
> 
> View attachment 5031520
> View attachment 5031521


Lovely! I initially asked my SA to look out for the gold mosaic tray for me, but I just bought the mosaic platinum cup and it looks nice! Wondering now whether I should change to the platinum mosaic tray too..


----------



## Shoe-purse-star

Just purchased the Voltes et Pirouettes Shawl this weekend (in the blue color scheme, sold out online) - can't wait until it arrives!!


----------



## missbebe

A simple + fun bag to start the year right. Purchased in Feb; Garden Party 30 in Rose Pourpre (negonda) and Magnolia (canvas)


----------



## natpang

Halzan 25


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

natpang said:


> Halzan 25


..b-e-a-utiful..!


----------



## Bentley143

Birkin 30 in Rose Mexico.. the color is gorgeous in person!


----------



## keirii

^_^ Mosaique au 24 Platinum Mug


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> The Mini-Chaps for the Nedji Competition Boots came in so I went in to try them on today, they fit perfectly and I fell in love...of course I got them!  I also picked up a "Wow" Twilly.  And last, but certainly not least, my Duitch Casa Sac was returned from it's spa holiday!  It only took about two weeks and the bag looks, feels and smells beautiful.


I love all of your pics and your gorgeous bag! Wow! Thank you for sharing them!

@OuiCestLaVie, congrats on your new B25 touch! I think your bags are very different due to texture, size and function! But they are all gorgeous! 

@netinvader, love your style and your picotin! 

My mom has a major birthday coming up, and so DH and I bought her dream bag for her: 30 Togo craie birkin, brushed Phw. (i paid over list for like new, but not the egregious crazy prices that I’ve seen recently). I carefully unboxed it to take a pic  IRL the color is less gray toned and more a warm creamy off white. I liked it more than I thought I would (I’m a dark neutral, phw person who prefers to buy preloved, well priced 30Bs).



@tlamdang08, I just saw your SO above. It is beautiful and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! Big virtual hugs!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

duggi84 said:


> The Mini-Chaps for the Nedji Competition Boots came in so I went in to try them on today, they fit perfectly and I fell in love...of course I got them!  I also picked up a "Wow" Twilly.  And last, but certainly not least, my Duitch Casa Sac was returned from it's spa holiday!  It only took about two weeks and the bag looks, feels and smells beautiful.


Oh WOW!!! I LOVE your style so much.
Those Chaps are devine! I mean totally devine.
I'm so impressed that you got your bag back so quickly!
Here in the UK they have to go to Paris and everything takes ages.
Your bag looked amazing before but now it just gleams!


----------



## Senbei

netinvader said:


> Forgot to post this last week. I picked up a Picotin 18 PM in Gold Taurillon Clemence and Gold Hardware!
> 
> I never really saw myself in a Picotin but the color, contrast stitching and hardware combination made me fall in love.
> 
> View attachment 5031491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031499



I love your whole outfit! Congrats on the P18l


----------



## Perja

tlamdang08 said:


> She is here, my last SO
> Kelly 25 sellier
> Ostrich
> Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre.
> My H road has come to the end.
> I will have my H story written down later. Right now, I don't have the jumping moment. Even though this baby is so beautiful in real life.    It deserves a spotlight. Thank you, everyone, in advance
> 
> View attachment 5032260



My dear @tlamdang08, thinking of you.


----------



## netinvader

Senbei said:


> I love your whole outfit! Congrats on the P18l


Thank you so so much!


----------



## Txoceangirl

My deepest condolences and sympathy.  Your SO is stunning. Be well. Hugs




tlamdang08 said:


> She is here, my last SO
> Kelly 25 sellier
> Ostrich
> Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre.
> My H road has come to the end.
> I will have my H story written down later. Right now, I don't have the jumping moment. Even though this baby is so beautiful in real life.    It deserves a spotlight. Thank you, everyone, in advance
> 
> View attachment 5032260


----------



## duggi84

880 said:


> I love all of your pics and your gorgeous bag! Wow! Thank you for sharing them!





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Oh WOW!!! I LOVE your style so much.
> Those Chaps are devine! I mean totally devine.
> I'm so impressed that you got your bag back so quickly!
> Here in the UK they have to go to Paris and everything takes ages.
> Your bag looked amazing before but now it just gleams!



Thank you both for your kind comments =)
I also am surprised that it came back so quickly (I DID not expect to see it yesterday while trying on the boots), but it really was in very good condition to start with, so that helps.  And San Francisco has an in-house Master Craftsman who takes care of most Spa services (he's lovely).  I cannot wait to use it!


----------



## SpeedyJC

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> vert Anglais is such a wonderful color!  Love your growing family.



Thank you so much. The feel of Hermes is really amazing, its why I have fallen rather hard for H.


----------



## SpeedyJC

netinvader said:


> Forgot to post this last week. I picked up a Picotin 18 PM in Gold Taurillon Clemence and Gold Hardware!
> 
> I never really saw myself in a Picotin but the color, contrast stitching and hardware combination made me fall in love.
> 
> View attachment 5031491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031499



I think that bag looks perfect on you. Very stylish.


----------



## 1gunro

tlamdang08 said:


> She is here, my last SO
> Kelly 25 sellier
> Ostrich
> Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre.
> My H road has come to the end.
> I will have my H story written down later. Right now, I don't have the jumping moment. Even though this baby is so beautiful in real life.    It deserves a spotlight. Thank you, everyone, in advance
> 
> View attachment 5032260



Dearest tiamdang, such a beautiful last piece to have! I hope it brings you much joy in the memories of ordering her. I hope she makes you smile every time you use her. My heartfelt condolences to you and your family. Please keep in good health, and please let us also make you smile every once in a while!!


----------



## loh

duggi84 said:


> The Mini-Chaps for the Nedji Competition Boots came in so I went in to try them on today, they fit perfectly and I fell in love...of course I got them!  I also picked up a "Wow" Twilly.  And last, but certainly not least, my Duitch Casa Sac was returned from it's spa holiday!  It only took about two weeks and the bag looks, feels and smells beautiful.



I love the chaps!


----------



## loh

880 said:


> I love all of your pics and your gorgeous bag! Wow! Thank you for sharing them!
> 
> @OuiCestLaVie, congrats on your new B25 touch! I think your bags are very different due to texture, size and function! But they are all gorgeous!
> 
> @netinvader, love your style and your picotin!
> 
> My mom has a major birthday coming up, and so DH and I bought her dream bag for her: 30 Togo craie birkin, brushed Phw. (i paid over list for like new, but not the egregious crazy prices that I’ve seen recently). I carefully unboxed it to take a pic  IRL the color is less gray toned and more a warm creamy off white. I liked it more than I thought I would (I’m a dark neutral, phw person who prefers to buy preloved, well priced 30Bs).
> View attachment 5032833
> 
> 
> @tlamdang08, I just saw your SO above. It is beautiful and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! Big virtual hugs!



What a beautiful B!    I hope your mother has a wonderful birthday!


----------



## 880

loh said:


> What a beautiful B!    I hope your mother has a wonderful birthday!


Thank you so much @loh!


----------



## viclou67

I managed to get a Halzan 25 and a few other items from the website recently.


----------



## madamelizaking

I just picked up this CUTIE As De Coeur belt along with a kelly en perles twilly as a gift for a friend. Sorry for the in-store photo, I had to sneak in my goodies so my husband doesn't see them hahahah.


----------



## duggi84

Two orders I placed at one of our previous visits came in today, a Petit-H Silk Bracelet and an Attache Soie kit (in Etoupe).  The kit allows you to use a scarf, losange, twilly-maxi slim or twillon to use as a bag strap, and hence get a much longer strap than Hermès actually offers, perfect if you're struggling to cross-body your bag comfortably!  I wrapped the extra length of my twilly-maxi slim around the attachments to hide the mis-matched color (the only options we could find were gold, etoupe, and dark blue).


----------



## missbebe

24/24 29 multicolour bag (brique/ rouge H/ rose azalee/ piment) in GHW


----------



## tlamdang08

bagnut1 said:


> Oh dear tlamdang08, that is a lovely bag and I imagine also incredibly bittersweet.  Please share your thoughts when you feel the time is right.





TankerToad said:


> Beautiful bag and heartfelt condolences -





MrsMBunboxing said:


> Beautiful!!! I just saw you are a widower. I'm so sorry. Much love to you !





880 said:


> I love all of your pics and your gorgeous bag! Wow! Thank you for sharing them!
> 
> @OuiCestLaVie, congrats on your new B25 touch! I think your bags are very different due to texture, size and function! But they are all gorgeous!
> 
> @netinvader, love your style and your picotin!
> 
> My mom has a major birthday coming up, and so DH and I bought her dream bag for her: 30 Togo craie birkin, brushed Phw. (i paid over list for like new, but not the egregious crazy prices that I’ve seen recently). I carefully unboxed it to take a pic  IRL the color is less gray toned and more a warm creamy off white. I liked it more than I thought I would (I’m a dark neutral, phw person who prefers to buy preloved, well priced 30Bs).
> View attachment 5032833
> 
> 
> @tlamdang08, I just saw your SO above. It is beautiful and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! Big virtual hugs!





Perja said:


> My dear @tlamdang08, thinking of you.





1gunro said:


> Dearest tiamdang, such a beautiful last piece to have! I hope it brings you much joy in the memories of ordering her. I hope she makes you smile every time you use her. My heartfelt condolences to you and your family. Please keep in good health, and please let us also make you smile every once in a while!!


Thank you very much for the comfort words and virtual hugs


----------



## kat.fox

netinvader said:


> Forgot to post this last week. I picked up a Picotin 18 PM in Gold Taurillon Clemence and Gold Hardware!
> 
> I never really saw myself in a Picotin but the color, contrast stitching and hardware combination made me fall in love.
> 
> View attachment 5031491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031499


this combo of Picotin is beautiful!  I don’t have luck with Picos 18, missed few on the website, but when I finally ordered one last Saturday, my order has been canceled  I’ve only got Picotin 22 in early March, but don’t like its size and color (Rouge Sellier), so thinking to return it


----------



## Nerja

tlamdang08 said:


> She is here, my last SO
> Kelly 25 sellier
> Ostrich
> Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre.
> My H road has come to the end.
> I will have my H story written down later. Right now, I don't have the jumping moment. Even though this baby is so beautiful in real life.    It deserves a spotlight. Thank you, everyone, in advance



View attachment 5032260

[/QUOTE]
Dear @tlamdang08, I'm thinking of you and sending lots of love and hugs your way.


----------



## netinvader

kat.fox said:


> this combo of Picotin is beautiful!  I don’t have luck with Picos 18, missed few on the website, but when I finally ordered one last Saturday, my order has been canceled  I’ve only got Picotin 22 in early March, but don’t like its size and color (Rouge Sellier), so thinking to return it



Thank you! The gold on gold is really doing it for me.

If you don’t love it, don’t keep it —that’s my rule! I’m sure the right P18 will land in your lap eventually. Is there a store near you or are you limited to online purchases?

Good luck! I hope you find one soon!


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

My hac 32 in ardennes leather


----------



## sheeby

tlamdang08 said:


> She is here, my last SO
> Kelly 25 sellier
> Ostrich
> Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre.
> My H road has come to the end.
> I will have my H story written down later. Right now, I don't have the jumping moment. Even though this baby is so beautiful in real life.    It deserves a spotlight. Thank you, everyone, in advance
> 
> View attachment 5032260



WOW this is a STUNNING BAG!!! Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## Mrs Doan

imsophie said:


> I’m very interested to get a Kelly Danse. I just started building a relationship with my SA and recently got a mini C so far after some purchase history. But she told me they don’t have stock for Kelly danse (but I perfectly know it also means im just not up on the list yet)
> May I know how is the popularity of this item? Compared with Kelly Ado? Does it count as 1 quota bag? Is the spending more than 1:1? TIA.


My SA told me that she hasn’t seen the kelly Danse in a while, and that she thinks its going to be phased out...although you can order it as a SO


----------



## hibenji

Royal loafer in beige with rose gold and constance to go wallet in gris etain with palladium


----------



## BirkinBish

Wanted to share my most recent buys! Been so happy with them all.
Casquette Cavale gold/marron jaune
Evelyne TPM in bleu nuit
Le Timbalier 90cm wash scarf
Paris loafers in blanc/bois de santal with rose gold buckle


----------



## J_sv

My last purchases: Leather-trimmed cashmere stole, Chypre sandal, swimsuit, Space Derby scarf 90, Dot Pop bangle


----------



## papertiger

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Wild Singapore scarf in Singapore Exclusive CW, Into the Canadian Wild scarf, Wild Singapore change tray, and Rodeo Touch PM
> 
> View attachment 5018454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018455



You pretty will hit the jackpot in my books


----------



## papertiger

Elly_N said:


> Gold Oran sandals
> View attachment 5019188
> 
> White perforated Oran sandals
> View attachment 5019198
> 
> Chaine d’ancre earrings in rose gold
> View attachment 5019199
> 
> The three graces shawl in naturel/brun
> View attachment 5019202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019208



Congratulations 

Earring twins


----------



## papertiger

LVinCali said:


> Still very bored in lockdown (starting this week we can shop by appointment), but my orange guy made opening the boxes tonight a little more fun.  Clogs, Buster sneakers, vert vertigo strap in swift for my Cape Cod and a Kelly double tour in lizard and alligator (I love green, could not resist).  Nantucket was a purchase from a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5020471
> 
> View attachment 5020472
> 
> View attachment 5020473



Lovely, and look at your little lion


----------



## labelo

BirkinBish said:


> Wanted to share my most recent buys! Been so happy with them all.
> Casquette Cavale gold/marron jaune
> Evelyne TPM in bleu nuit
> Le Timbalier 90cm wash scarf
> Paris loafers in blanc/bois de santal with rose gold buckle


Those loafers are gorgeous! And this is the first time I've seen that Evie/strap combo; I'm loving all the fun straps that H has been coming out with of late.


----------



## kat.fox

netinvader said:


> Thank you! The gold on gold is really doing it for me.
> 
> If you don’t love it, don’t keep it —that’s my rule! I’m sure the right P18 will land in your lap eventually. Is there a store near you or are you limited to online purchases?
> 
> Good luck! I hope you find one soon!


thank you so much! I’m limited to online shopping unfortunately, the nearest store is 2-3 hours away from my home city


----------



## Chanellover714

KN89 said:


> i love it soo much but I have a chubby neck. I find my 16” necklaces too short



Your neck is not chubby!! I also can’t do 16, always 18. We just need stronger necks to support our big brains!


----------



## Chanelandco

Hello Gorgeous !


----------



## loh

Chanelandco said:


> Hello Gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 5034845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034847




Oooh, gorgeous indeed!    Congrats!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Chanelandco said:


> Hello Gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 5034845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034847


Sunshine perfection!  Congrats!


----------



## Chanelandco

loh said:


> Oooh, gorgeous indeed!    Congrats!


Thank you! 


Hermeaddict said:


> Sunshine perfection!  Congrats!


Thank you! I am so excited! The color is very beautiful


----------



## jenayb

Chanelandco said:


> Hello Gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 5034845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034847



Perfect match!!


----------



## hers4eva

gorgeous  bag

what color is it? 




Chanelandco said:


> Hello Gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 5034845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034847


----------



## Chanelandco

hers4eva said:


> gorgeous  bag
> 
> what color is it?


Thanks. It is jaune ambre


----------



## loh

Chanelandco said:


> Thanks. It is jaune ambre



I was thinking of putting something in jaune ambre on my list.  Now I'm definitely putting it on the list!


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> Hello Gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 5034845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034847


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Chanelandco said:


> Hello Gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 5034845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034847


Stunning! Congratulations


----------



## bc1990

Rose sakura and nata


----------



## Faerieh

Chanelandco said:


> Hello Gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 5034845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034847



I’m smitten!! Congratulation!


----------



## Chanelandco

loh said:


> I was thinking of putting something in jaune ambre on my list.  Now I'm definitely putting it on the list!


it is really stunning and I think it is a year round color! 



DR2014 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning! Congratulations





Faerieh said:


> I’m smitten!! Congratulation!



thanks to you ❤️


----------



## kat.fox

Chanelandco said:


> Hello Gorgeous !
> 
> View attachment 5034845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034847


so beautiful!  congrats!


----------



## kat.fox

just ordered this one, beautiful red Picotin 18  but now I’m not excited until „shipping” status in my order  hope this time they will not cancel it


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

papertiger said:


> You pretty will hit the jackpot in my books



I paid huge premiums for the two scarves, and I got that rodeo touch because I bought a piece of jewelry that day that would have more than qualified me for a B/K, so not sure if that still counts as being lucky? But i do hope I will hit the jackpot to keep all my crazy H splurge going.


----------



## vcc1

DYH said:


> Not sure if this counts as the latest purchase? this was ready Mar 2020, but I didnt get it until Jan 2021 due to covid... and then I waited until now to take it out of the box bc.. i am lazy  my b25 SO that lived thru multiple lock downs is finally seeing the light now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026617


PURE WONDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vcc1

In love !


----------



## kittynui

Gorgeous birkin 30 etain with rose Gold hardware


----------



## vcc1

vcc1 said:


> In love !


----------



## Bereal

J_sv said:


> My last purchases: Leather-trimmed cashmere stole, Chypre sandal, swimsuit, Space Derby scarf 90, Dot Pop bangle


Beautiful stole. Do you have a model no? TIA


----------



## papertiger

vcc1 said:


> View attachment 5036550



Are these H?


----------



## DYH

New baby: Constance slim...❤️❤️❤️


----------



## vcc1

papertiger said:


> Are these H?


Yes ! Vintage ones .apparently the model is “boucle western”z
One is box leather the other is more a suede . I’m not into “H” logo products


----------



## EmilyM111

So I went to the store to try Chypre sandals and THEN! The manager came over and said we have something for you 
Came for the sandals, walk out with a Birkin and 2 bracelets lol.
How strange I was around today???
Without further ado...SO B30 Togo with RGHW and rose pourpre interior. I was pretty conservative but was offered the SO very early in my journey (have 2 kellys, 2 birkins and a constance, neither is even black...). It's amazing, love it so much.


----------



## Tasha1

the best trainers i have ever had


----------



## sbelle

Rouge H never disappoints.   
Finally added a 25.


----------



## momasaurus

nikka007 said:


> So I went to the store to try Chypre sandals and THEN! The manager came over and said we have something for you
> Came for the sandals, walk out with a Birkin and 2 bracelets lol.
> How strange I was around today???
> Without further ado...SO B30 Togo with RGHW and rose pourpre interior. I was pretty conservative but was offered the SO very early in my journey (have 2 kellys, 2 birkins and a constance, neither is even black...). It's amazing, love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5036769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036777


Congrats! Excellent shopping trip! I love this bi-color B. What is the exterior color? Thanks.


----------



## EmilyM111

momasaurus said:


> Congrats! Excellent shopping trip! I love this bi-color B. What is the exterior color? Thanks.


Thank you. It's rose pourpre.


----------



## netinvader

One of the newest additions to my collection, a Plume 32 in Rouge H Dwich evercalf —he’s currently at the H Spa getting pampered.

I also ended up picking up this super cute Birkin amulet necklace because I have zero self control.


----------



## Bereal

nikka007 said:


> So I went to the store to try Chypre sandals and THEN! The manager came over and said we have something for you
> Came for the sandals, walk out with a Birkin and 2 bracelets lol.
> How strange I was around today???
> Without further ado...SO B30 Togo with RGHW and rose pourpre interior. I was pretty conservative but was offered the SO very early in my journey (have 2 kellys, 2 birkins and a constance, neither is even black...). It's amazing, love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5036769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036777


Gorgeous congratulations


----------



## Fashionista2

Bereal said:


> Gorgeous congratulations


Beautiful


----------



## cubby

I finally found one of my dream bags, K32 Anemone GHW in Togo.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

cubby said:


> I finally found one of my dream bags, K32 Anemone GHW in Togo.
> View attachment 5037225


Perfection!!!! Use In good health and enjoy!


----------



## _Cina

nikka007 said:


> So I went to the store to try Chypre sandals and THEN! The manager came over and said we have something for you
> Came for the sandals, walk out with a Birkin and 2 bracelets lol.
> How strange I was around today???
> Without further ado...SO B30 Togo with RGHW and rose pourpre interior. I was pretty conservative but was offered the SO very early in my journey (have 2 kellys, 2 birkins and a constance, neither is even black...). It's amazing, love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5036769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036777


Wow wow wow! Congratulations! What a stunning piece!


----------



## Ball

madamelizaking said:


> I just picked up this CUTIE As De Coeur belt along with a kelly en perles twilly as a gift for a friend. Sorry for the in-store photo, I had to sneak in my goodies so my husband doesn't see them hahahah.
> View attachment 5033055
> View attachment 5033056


Sounds like something I would do as my husband would never approve of my H purchases


----------



## Ball

duggi84 said:


> Two orders I placed at one of our previous visits came in today, a Petit-H Silk Bracelet and an Attache Soie kit (in Etoupe).  The kit allows you to use a scarf, losange, twilly-maxi slim or twillon to use as a bag strap, and hence get a much longer strap than Hermès actually offers, perfect if you're struggling to cross-body your bag comfortably!  I wrapped the extra length of my twilly-maxi slim around the attachments to hide the mis-matched color (the only options we could find were gold, etoupe, and dark blue).
> 
> View attachment 5033103
> View attachment 5033104
> View attachment 5033105
> View attachment 5033106
> View attachment 5033107


Congratulations!  I was looking for the Attaché Soie too but sadly my home store didn't order it and my SA said she couldn't order for me ......


----------



## Ball

Got a text at 2:45pm on Thursday from my SA - she said you have to jump into a cab RIGHT NOW!  Constance mini Epsom noir GHW - have been waiting for her for a while!   I am not sure but think the RGHW version is easier to get?  At least that's how I felt at my home store.  My first Constance mini epsom noir was in RGHW (September 2019), and I was offered the exact same spec last month.  Reminded my SA that I already got that earlier and will wait for it in ghw.  Was surprised it came so fast as she said there could be a wait


----------



## tannfran

netinvader said:


> One of the newest additions to my collection, a Plume 32 in Rouge H Dwich evercalf —he’s currently at the H Spa getting pampered.
> 
> I also ended up picking up this super cute Birkin amulet necklace because I have zero self control.
> 
> View attachment 5036828
> View attachment 5036829
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Looks fabulous on you❤️    Enjoy.


----------



## netinvader

cubby said:


> I finally found one of my dream bags, K32 Anemone GHW in Togo.
> View attachment 5037225



Wow! Anemone and GHW! What an incredible pairing. Have fun with this Kelly, she’s a beaut!


----------



## MommyDaze

netinvader said:


> One of the newest additions to my collection, a Plume 32 in Rouge H Dwich evercalf —he’s currently at the H Spa getting pampered.
> 
> I also ended up picking up this super cute Birkin amulet necklace because I have zero self control.
> 
> View attachment 5036828
> View attachment 5036829


Bag twins!  Enjoy! I love my RH Dwich Plume.


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

nikka007 said:


> So I went to the store to try Chypre sandals and THEN! The manager came over and said we have something for you
> Came for the sandals, walk out with a Birkin and 2 bracelets lol.
> How strange I was around today???
> Without further ado...SO B30 Togo with RGHW and rose pourpre interior. I was pretty conservative but was offered the SO very early in my journey (have 2 kellys, 2 birkins and a constance, neither is even black...). It's amazing, love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5036769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036777



Beautiful   I love the pop of color ! Is the exterior black ?


----------



## EmilyM111

apple_glow said:


> Beautiful   I love the pop of color ! Is the exterior black ?


Thank you, yes - black with rose pourpre interior


----------



## netinvader

MommyDaze said:


> Bag twins!  Enjoy! I love my RH Dwich Plume.


OMG! RH Dwich Plume 32 Twins indeed! How amazingly rare is that?

Greetings from NorCal!


----------



## wannaprada

nikka007 said:


> So I went to the store to try Chypre sandals and THEN! The manager came over and said we have something for you
> Came for the sandals, walk out with a Birkin and 2 bracelets lol.
> How strange I was around today???
> Without further ado...SO B30 Togo with RGHW and rose pourpre interior. I was pretty conservative but was offered the SO very early in my journey (have 2 kellys, 2 birkins and a constance, neither is even black...). It's amazing, love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5036769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036777


Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Pampelmuse

I got this C 28 in Tose Texas with red enamal clasp today. So happy! My first C. Perfect for summer. My old Sangle scarf matches very well.Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Pampelmuse

C18, of course! Lol! Typing on the phone isn’t allways that easy...


----------



## J_sv

Kelly Dance in Bleu Nuit, ghw / Last Night scarf


----------



## porbulerias

A total surprise...my SA brought out a little box w/a Rodeo PM (it was on my wishlist) and then said “I think you need something to put this on, no?” and disappeared for a minute and came back with ...this!! I was speechless. Never imagined I would be offered such a rare beauty as my first offer. Birkin 30 Sellier Gold


----------



## slyeee

May I ask how you ordered attaché soie kit? My Halzan 25 fits little short on me and I’d love to extend it just a bit with a longer silk strap. TIA! 





duggi84 said:


> Two orders I placed at one of our previous visits came in today, a Petit-H Silk Bracelet and an Attache Soie kit (in Etoupe).  The kit allows you to use a scarf, losange, twilly-maxi slim or twillon to use as a bag strap, and hence get a much longer strap than Hermès actually offers, perfect if you're struggling to cross-body your bag comfortably!  I wrapped the extra length of my twilly-maxi slim around the attachments to hide the mis-matched color (the only options we could find were gold, etoupe, and dark blue).
> 
> View attachment 5033103
> View attachment 5033104
> View attachment 5033105
> View attachment 5033106
> View attachment 5033107


----------



## duggi84

slyeee said:


> May I ask how you ordered attaché soie kit? My Halzan 25 fits little short on me and I’d love to extend it just a bit with a longer silk strap. TIA!



You'll need to give your SA the product reference, which is H080223CK37 and ask them if they can search inventory to see if it can be shipped from another store.  Just be nice and patient, we accidentally found out it's actually a LOT of work for an SA to transfer an item from another store, so now we try to be mindful of that and only ask for things that we're very sure about (although a few times sizing has worked against us).

Or if you're Canadian you can order it directly from the website: https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/attache-soie-bag-strap-H080223CK37/

It seems a lot of folks have trouble getting items transferred in, and I suspect it's because the inventory system is somewhat limited in that they can't always look up items by name.  We've found that looking up the product reference on your own is key to success.  If you can't find something on the US website, look on the Canadian and UK websites to see if you can at least grab a product reference from a listing there...(I've attached a screenshot with it's typical location on the product page circled in red).  If you're brave enough to navigate non-English pages, you can also browse other global Hermes.com sites.

Good luck!  I hope you're able to get one...not only does it give you a LOT of length adjustment to play with, the Twilly-Maxi Slim makes for a surprisingly comfortable and secure bag strap.


----------



## fatcat2523

A great day for getting offered K28 Touch, also Avalon blanket restock in Grey.


----------



## surfer

fatcat2523 said:


> A great day for getting offered K28 Touch, also Avalon blanket restock in Grey.


Love the grey Avalon! Picking up my first on Thursday! Do you also have a pillow?


----------



## oranGetRee

Got my first H fine jewellery  
She is so sparkly and intricate.

Also picked up my first H fragrance.


----------



## ilamoresoave99

Got this birdie & twillies a few weeks ago as my first store offer but only recently got to use it


----------



## fatcat2523

surfer said:


> Love the grey Avalon! Picking up my first on Thursday! Do you also have a pillow?


No they only have the blanket in stock.


----------



## Hermecita

My new (mystery) mousseline scarf! Got it at an online auction in France 2 days ago, reputable auctioneers and guaranteed authentic...BUT, I can't find a similar anywhere and I wonder if it has a title, who is the designer...Haven't received it yet!


----------



## Hermecita

Oh...and my tragic mistake! Loved this document cover at the same auction, and bought it without reading the full description. Turns out it has the initials R.V. on it! I have no idea what to do with it


----------



## c18027

Hermecita said:


> Oh...and my tragic mistake! Loved this document cover at the same auction, and bought it without reading the full description. Turns out it has the initials R.V. on it! I have no idea what to do with it


Perhaps you can attribute its provenance to someone chic, like Roger Vivier or Roger Vadim? RV is also a military abbreviation for ”rendezvous.”


----------



## H Ever After

ilamoresoave99 said:


> Got this birdie & twillies a few weeks ago as my first store offer but only recently got to use it
> View attachment 5038709



Gorgeous birdie!! What color is this?


----------



## Hermecita

c18027 said:


> Perhaps you can attribute its provenance to someone chic, like Roger Vivier or Roger Vadim? RV is also a military abbreviation for ”rendezvous.”


 Love it!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

H Ever After said:


> Gorgeous birdie!! What color is this?


It’s in the color ‘Cognac’


----------



## wearawishbone

Been after pinks recently, given my collection is mainly neutrals. Picked up these two beauties this week  5P GP 30 & Rose Confetti Kelly Pocket Wallet.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My purchase today. Thanks for letting me share.

Saw someone posted this color for oran sandals and decided to check it out in person. It’s a really nice nude color with a very slight hint of pink. Perfect for summer.

As for earrings, originally wanted the mini version but they did not have any in store. So i got the bigger version since I like the color.

Soap- smells really good. It even has a holder which i plan to reuse for something else.


----------



## blisskimmie

B30 Black Togo PHW and Candy Sandals!
The B30 is a gift for my Wedding Anniversary in May so hubby wants me to wrap it up til then. Hopefully I’ll have the willpower


----------



## Siha77

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My purchase today. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Saw someone posted this color for oran sandals and decided to check it out in person. It’s a really nice nude color with a very slight hint of pink. Perfect for summer.
> 
> As for earrings, originally wanted the mini version but they did not have any in store. So i got the bigger version since I like the color.
> 
> Soap- smells really good. It even has a holder which i plan to reuse for something else.



That color Oran is stunning! Do you mind sharing the name of the color?


----------



## PANda_USC

B30 in craie togo with GHW. I'm going to the neutral side, y'all!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Absolutely!
The color is Bois De Santal.
Reference code is H202230Z. 



Siha77 said:


> That color Oran is stunning! Do you mind sharing the name of the color?


----------



## Siha77

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Absolutely!
> The color is Bois De Santal.
> Reference code is H202230Z.



Thank you very much, dear!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

You’re very welcome. ☺️



Siha77 said:


> Thank you very much, dear!


----------



## bibivi1

c18027 said:


> RV is also a military abbreviation for ”rendezvous.”


Genius! ❤️


----------



## mcpro

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My purchase today. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> Saw someone posted this color for oran sandals and decided to check it out in person. It’s a really nice nude color with a very slight hint of pink. Perfect for summer.
> 
> As for earrings, originally wanted the mini version but they did not have any in store. So i got the bigger version since I like the color.
> 
> Soap- smells really good. It even has a holder which i plan to reuse for something else.


just got the same oran sandals, it's very pretty nude color!!!


----------



## Hillychristie

I thought I'm done with twilly cos I don't use them often enough then I saw this today...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Voitures Exquises
The colourway is such a good match for my abricot, had to get it


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hillychristie said:


> I thought I'm done with twilly cos I don't use them often enough then I saw this today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041402
> 
> Voitures Exquises
> The colourway is such a good match for my abricot, had to get it


Such a funny picture!


----------



## kat.fox

just arrived! but the color disappointed me live


----------



## Tina_Bina

First Hermes bracelet. It’s so dainty I love it! My husband’s last name starts with an O so this has special meaning to me (scratch from my dog demanding treats  )


----------



## LynhVy

My recent purchase from Hermes with my lovely Birkin. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cravin

Etoupe lipstick yesterday.  Got out of the boutique with the least amount of spend ever. 

We then went to Hästens and ouch.  I turned to the wife and said “Congratulations on finding the Hermes of beds”.  The sales director said “Absolutely. Hand made with the best materials.  We are just much more expensive”


----------



## cuselover

kat.fox said:


> just arrived! but the color disappointed me live


What color is this?


----------



## BowieFan1971

“Puzzle”
So bright and full of Hermès symbolism but in a fun, irreverent way!


----------



## momasaurus

nikka007 said:


> Thank you. It's rose pourpre.


And the exterior?


----------



## EmilyM111

momasaurus said:


> And the exterior?


Just black. Was told by SM getting a black bag will be hard so went for the safe option.


----------



## cloudyc1oud

Sandal and Noir Jige Wallet


----------



## kat.fox

cuselover said:


> What color is this?


it is Bouganvillier


----------



## Tykhe

Got my first Petit H charm!


----------



## shyla14

Tina_Bina said:


> First Hermes bracelet. It’s so dainty I love it! My husband’s last name starts with an O so this has special meaning to me (scratch from my dog demanding treats  )
> 
> View attachment 5041981


Beautiful! Do you mind sharing the price in this one?


----------



## Perja

cravin said:


> Etoupe lipstick yesterday.  Got out of the boutique with the least amount of spend ever.
> 
> We then went to Hästens and ouch.  I turned to the wife and said “Congratulations on finding the Hermes of beds”.  The sales director said “Absolutely. Hand made with the best materials.  We are just much more expensive”


I had the opportunity to visit the factory a few years back and it’s just as crazy as as H in terms of craftsmanship. Nothing has beats their Vividus in terms of sleep comfort, honestly can’t explain it! 



Tykhe said:


> Got my first Petit H charm!


So cute!!!


----------



## mugenprincess

Tasha1 said:


> the best trainers i have ever had
> 
> View attachment 5036784


I love these! May I know the name of these? Thank you!


----------



## Fabfashion

PANda_USC said:


> B30 in craie togo with GHW. I'm going to the neutral side, y'all!
> View attachment 5040151


Absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## archieluxury

Hermes Towel and Twillys


----------



## Cool Gal

Just bought Three Graces twilly for my Miss K...surprisingly I love it on her


----------



## Tasha1

mugenprincess said:


> I love these! May I know the name of these? Thank you!



If it helps


----------



## hakyugyu

My very first B25


----------



## Ball

A little something I ordered by phone


----------



## Fashionista2

hakyugyu said:


> My very first B25


GORGEOUS


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Cord’H scarf ring, 2 Le Pegase D’Hermes Cut Wash Scarf 140, & Claudia scrunchies


----------



## BowieFan1971

A first anniversary gift from my husband....I love her so much! The energy and the color, but the face reminds me of my former flamenco instructor. I wanted this scarf from the moment I saw her!!!!! I have the sweetest DH in the world!!!!


----------



## marzipanchen

what a sweet and thoughtful gift! congrats. 



BowieFan1971 said:


> A first anniversary gift from my husband....I love her so much! The energy and the color, but the face reminds me of my former flamenco instructor. I wanted this scarf from the moment I saw her!!!!! I have the sweetest DH in the world!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044820


----------



## nymeria

BowieFan1971 said:


> A first anniversary gift from my husband....I love her so much! The energy and the color, but the face reminds me of my former flamenco instructor. I wanted this scarf from the moment I saw her!!!!! I have the sweetest DH in the world!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044820


Congratulations on the first of many wonderful years together!  What a lovely gift- now every time you wear it it remind of BOTH of them!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

BowieFan1971 said:


> A first anniversary gift from my husband....I love her so much! The energy and the color, but the face reminds me of my former flamenco instructor. I wanted this scarf from the moment I saw her!!!!! I have the sweetest DH in the world!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044820


What a fun, gorgeous scarf and a sweet gift  Is it a 70 or a 45?


----------



## BowieFan1971

ajaxbreaker said:


> What a fun, gorgeous scarf and a sweet gift  Is it a 70 or a 45?


It’s a 45.


----------



## California Dreaming

LynhVy said:


> My recent purchase from Hermes with my lovely Birkin. ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5041989
> View attachment 5041990
> View attachment 5041991
> View attachment 5041992
> View attachment 5041993


That is a stunning Birkin! What are the specs?


----------



## LynhVy

California Dreaming said:


> That is a stunning Birkin! What are the specs?


Thank you very much! It’s a Limited Edition B30 Bleu Encre/Bleu Obscur Touch Sombrero Taurillon Clemence with GHW.


----------



## Mapoon

Picked up the pop up book and my first twilly today! I’m so happy! And I was lucky to be given a chance to try in a picotin 22 noir in clemence with phw (wasn’t really to purchase) and also a reserved Kelly sellier 25 (on a wish list for many years later )


----------



## Ceeje89

Went in for shoes for my upcoming honeymoon - Oran and Oasis, check
Went in to try out a Clic 16 or other To-Go/wallet on a chain, but my boutique had none in stock
Did not go in to buy a bag, but when I saw this little nugget it was love at first sight!  My first Hermes bag, a Bolide 27 in Rouge de Coeur Epsom PHW 
I am smitten


----------



## WKN

Ceeje89 said:


> Went in for shoes for my upcoming honeymoon - Oran and Oasis, check
> Went in to try out a Clic 16 or other To-Go/wallet on a chain, but my boutique had none in stock
> Did not go in to buy a bag, but when I saw this little nugget it was love at first sight!  My first Hermes bag, a Bolide 27 in Rouge de Coeur Epsom PHW
> I am smitten
> 
> View attachment 5045666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045668


What an appropriate colour for a honeymoon! The bag is divine - wear her in good health and may you have many more celebrations in your marriage!


----------



## Ceeje89

WKN said:


> What an appropriate colour for a honeymoon! The bag is divine - wear her in good health and may you have many more celebrations in your marriage!


Thank you!!


----------



## Mari_Roma

LynhVy said:


> My recent purchase from Hermes with my lovely Birkin. ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5041989
> View attachment 5041990
> View attachment 5041991
> View attachment 5041992
> View attachment 5041993


wow great WOG! Please share your feeling while wearing it ))


----------



## LynhVy

Mari_Roma said:


> wow great WOG! Please share your feeling while wearing it ))


Thank you very much! It’s amazing!


----------



## nymeria

Ceeje89 said:


> Went in for shoes for my upcoming honeymoon - Oran and Oasis, check
> Went in to try out a Clic 16 or other To-Go/wallet on a chain, but my boutique had none in stock
> Did not go in to buy a bag, but when I saw this little nugget it was love at first sight!  My first Hermes bag, a Bolide 27 in Rouge de Coeur Epsom PHW
> I am smitten
> 
> View attachment 5045666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045668


Congratulations!! Perfect choices for a wonderful honeymoon. Wishing you happiness for many many years to come


----------



## oranGetRee

Yet another week and another short trip to Hermes. 

SA offered a beautiful gold epsom bearn compact wallet and I also bought a scarf ring (as I have no talent in tying the scarf).


----------



## Hermes Zen

A couple things came in the mail from my sa ... Limited Edition Twilly with tiny cute heart charm  and two watch straps to go with my black epsom k25 ghw and black b25 togo palladium. One black strap is in barenia with palladium buckle and the other is epsom with rose gold buckle. LOVE the self interchangeable straps on my Nantucket and Cape Cod.


----------



## jourai27

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Cord’H scarf ring, 2 Le Pegase D’Hermes Cut Wash Scarf 140, & Claudia scrunchies
> 
> View attachment 5044575
> View attachment 5044576
> View attachment 5044577


I've been waiting for the Cord' H scarf ring! May I ask where are you based?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

jourai27 said:


> I've been waiting for the Cord' H scarf ring! May I ask where are you based?



US.


----------



## duggi84

Went in yesterday to return one of the Petit-H capes and pick up some Chaine d'Ancre Earrings for my mom's birthday.  Of course walked out with a few things for myself...need to be more mindful in the future about my impulses as I walk through the silk department on my way out


----------



## ohsocute8888

Colorful scarves for spring and a Kelly belt in etoupe


----------



## askslam

That pink strap is beautiful. What color is it? 



Hermes Zen said:


> A couple things came in the mail from my sa ... Limited Edition Twilly with tiny cute heart charm  and two watch straps to go with my black epsom k25 ghw and black b25 togo palladium. One black strap is in barenia with palladium buckle and the other is epsom with rose gold buckle. LOVE the self interchangeable straps on my Nantucket and Cape Cod.
> 
> View attachment 5046275
> View attachment 5046274


----------



## Bereal

Ceeje89 said:


> Went in for shoes for my upcoming honeymoon - Oran and Oasis, check
> Went in to try out a Clic 16 or other To-Go/wallet on a chain, but my boutique had none in stock
> Did not go in to buy a bag, but when I saw this little nugget it was love at first sight!  My first Hermes bag, a Bolide 27 in Rouge de Coeur Epsom PHW
> I am smitten
> 
> View attachment 5045666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5045668


Congratulations ..the Bolide 27 is on my wishlist and the colour is stunning


----------



## Hermes Zen

askslam said:


> That pink strap is beautiful. What color is it?



I recall my sa just referring to it as pink when I selected it for my SO Cape Cod order.  It was over a year ago but I believe I saw on the receipt when I received the watch last May it was framboise. My sa was going to double check.  If I'm wrong, will let you know.  Otherwise, shocked by my memory and framboise it is.    It is a beautiful pop of pink.


----------



## askslam

I have the same watch and have a croc band but want to order that pink color !



Hermes Zen said:


> I recall my sa just referring to it as pink when I selected it for my SO Cape Cod order.  It was over a year ago but I believe I saw on the receipt when I received the watch last May it was framboise. My sa was going to double check.  If I'm wrong, will let you know.  Otherwise, shocked by my memory and framboise it is.    It is a beautiful pop of pink.


----------



## Hermes Zen

askslam said:


> I have the same watch and have a croc band but want to order that pink color !



I found my receipt and it is framboise!  If you need anything else, pm me. Otherwise, hope you order the same strap. It is beautiful.


----------



## sbones

I took advantage of the online offer to buy a personalised Calvi, the stores have been closed for so long that I needed something to fill the time! Just been informed that they reopen on 12 April and I’ll be booking my appointment today - cannot wait to get back in and see what’s on offer for spring. Until then, I get to enjoy this little beauty - Vert Cypres swift calfskin exterior with Rose Azalee chagrin goat interior. 

This is my first Calvi and I am quite impressed with the volume of cards and notes that fit inside.


----------



## Bereal

I bought my first 140 Hermès shawl in Cashmere and silk. Fallen in love. It’s the 3 Graces. I have the other longer one in blue.


----------



## EmilyM111

This wan't meant to happen, just got my SO less than 2 weeks ago...But THIS COLOUR! It's those moments when you don't need the bag right now but you know it won't be there when you do.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

nikka007 said:


> This wan't meant to happen, just got my SO less than 2 weeks ago...But THIS COLOUR! It's those moments when you don't need the bag right now but you know it won't be there when you do.
> 
> View attachment 5047708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047709


The Colour! 
Is it Rouge H? it looks somehow richer.
Its beautiful! great choice.


----------



## EmilyM111

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> The Colour!
> Is it Rouge H? it looks somehow richer.
> Its beautiful! great choice.


Thank you. It's Havane. I was like I HAVE TO HAVE IT NOW. Now plotting how to get a Kelly 32 in that colour. Or Roulis 
I'm shocked how many not-so-famous colours are in the H palette. My addiction will never end.


----------



## xray

This cute Maillons Enchaines charm - it's marketed as a shoe accessory but here's a cute pic on a mini-evie as a charm...

It's petit h so you can't pick the colour but I'm going to get another one -hopefully in a brighter colour next time.


----------



## mugenprincess

xray said:


> This cute Maillons Enchaines charm - it's marketed as a shoe accessory but here's a cute pic on a mini-evie as a charm...
> 
> It's petit h so you can't pick the colour but I'm going to get another one -hopefully in a brighter colour next time.
> View attachment 5048092


I'm so glad you posted this cos I wanted one but was hesitant to buy. Now I'm gonna buy it. haha. thank you!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

nikka007 said:


> Thank you. It's Havane. I was like I HAVE TO HAVE IT NOW. Now plotting how to get a Kelly 32 in that colour. Or Roulis
> I'm shocked how many not-so-famous colours are in the H palette. My addiction will never end.


Ahhhh Havane! Its a beautiful colour almost purple in some lights-My big regret is not buying a vintage HAC in Havane I keep looking at the photo of me trying it and sighing!
Have many good times with your beautiful new addition


----------



## QuelleFromage

nikka007 said:


> This wan't meant to happen, just got my SO less than 2 weeks ago...But THIS COLOUR! It's those moments when you don't need the bag right now but you know it won't be there when you do.
> 
> View attachment 5047708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047709


It is so fantastic to see Havane again! I love this color


----------



## Ev23

Today while I went to do my special order, my SA showed me this bag that I had asked for months about but apparently it was only overseas and not for the US but my store had 1!!!!! I was shocked and excited. I have seen a bunch online for resale but I’m glad I was able to get my hands on one  It’s in color gris moyen in felt/wool picotin 18, I’m still missing the Evelyn though :/


----------



## EmilyM111

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Ahhhh Havane! Its a beautiful colour almost purple in some lights-My big regret is not buying a vintage HAC in Havane I keep looking at the photo of me trying it and sighing!
> Have many good times with your beautiful new addition


Thank you. I knew if I don’t buy, this colour will hunt me for years.


----------



## Love Of My Life

35 Bleu Sapphire Kelly


----------



## lulilu

Hermes Zen said:


> I recall my sa just referring to it as pink when I selected it for my SO Cape Cod order.  It was over a year ago but I believe I saw on the receipt when I received the watch last May it was framboise. My sa was going to double check.  If I'm wrong, will let you know.  Otherwise, shocked by my memory and framboise it is.    It is a beautiful pop of pink.


I am amazed this color is around now.  I have that strap from years ago and it was still called framboise.  I get a lot of good use out of it.


----------



## luv2shop_78

Dreaming of summer on the lake ...


----------



## Perja

Hey everyone, let’s play a game... it’s called 1-cup Monty. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Got your eye on the winning cup?







(Keep scrolling...)








... little more!




(tumbleweed)




Ow! Ow! Alright, alright! Sshheeeesh, so violent!
Which cup has the goodie?


Are you sure?
Suit yourself!



Ta-dah! A Rouge Vif Kelly Twilly!


You had guessed? Well, I’m keeping it.  Every type of Monty is a scam anyway! 

I got this little beauty today, among a bumper crop of H. The RTW is going back but I kept a blouse, some shoes... and of course, the KT. More on the rest later!


----------



## Tina_Bina

New twilly for my Kelly


----------



## Hermes Zen

lulilu said:


> I am amazed this color is around now.  I have that strap from years ago and it was still called framboise.  I get a lot of good use out of it.


It is a beautiful color! Happy to know you got years of good use. It's hopeful I will too.    I wasn't sure if I made the right choice at the time of ordering but seeing it in person and hear about your and other experiences with framboise, I am now certain I made the right choice.


----------



## img

Noir Bolide 31 in Clemence.  So yummy!


----------



## califl

You will never regret it!  Havane is just so luscious!!!  I tried to convince my husband to buy a havane men’s  bag years ago for work and he insisted on black. Both he and I live to regret it to this day. Lol.  Enjoy!!



nikka007 said:


> This wan't meant to happen, just got my SO less than 2 weeks ago...But THIS COLOUR! It's those moments when you don't need the bag right now but you know it won't be there when you do.
> 
> View attachment 5047708
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047709


----------



## raradarling

img said:


> Noir Bolide 31 in Clemence.  So yummy!


The perfect bag!


----------



## img

raradarling said:


> The perfect bag!


I’m already loving her so much. I think this bag suits me more than my Birkin, quite honestly.


----------



## hers4eva

img said:


> I’m already loving her so much. I think this bag suits me more than my Birkin, quite honestly.



 She is lovely
This strap is so comfortable on her:
25mm sangle cavale crossbody strap (105cm)


----------



## raradarling

img said:


> I’m already loving her so much. I think this bag suits me more than my Birkin, quite honestly.


It’s such an easy bag to use, and somewhat under the radar!


----------



## Newbie2016

Deep Blue Mini Evelyne in Maurice leather...


----------



## periogirl28

nikka007 said:


> Thank you. It's Havane. I was like I HAVE TO HAVE IT NOW. Now plotting how to get a Kelly 32 in that colour. Or Roulis
> I'm shocked how many not-so-famous colours are in the H palette. My addiction will never end.


Golly Havanne is back? I let go of my Kelly 32 to a friend's sister a few years ago, I bought that new and it should be 15 years old now.


----------



## EmilyM111

periogirl28 said:


> Golly Havanne is back? I let go of my Kelly 32 to a friend's sister a few years ago, I bought that new and it should be 15 years old now.


Not sure, think Warsaw might be getting a bit delayed colours.


----------



## Ball

Newbie2016 said:


> Deep Blue Mini Evelyne in Maurice leather...
> View attachment 5049693


Meet her big sister Evelyne 29 (deep blue; Maurice leather ).  Love the color and leather!


----------



## tann

Birkin 25 sellier in veau madame leather in black with GHW , just got her a few hours ago. Very exciting,


----------



## vcc1

special delivery + Easter gift from my Hermes store


----------



## Love Of My Life

Horn & Alligator purple Isidore necklace...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tann said:


> Birkin 25 sellier in veau madame leather in black with GHW , just got her a few hours ago. Very exciting,
> 
> View attachment 5050844


Soooooo beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sbones said:


> I took advantage of the online offer to buy a personalised Calvi, the stores have been closed for so long that I needed something to fill the time! Just been informed that they reopen on 12 April and I’ll be booking my appointment today - cannot wait to get back in and see what’s on offer for spring. Until then, I get to enjoy this little beauty - Vert Cypres swift calfskin exterior with Rose Azalee chagrin goat interior.
> 
> This is my first Calvi and I am quite impressed with the volume of cards and notes that fit inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047464
> View attachment 5047465


Love where you chose your initials to be stamped! Just gorgeous!


----------



## heifer

Constance Mini Epsom in black with RGHW, couldn't ask for anything better!!


----------



## step2005

CDC ring and first Twillies (Exposition universelle). Can’t wait to try them on B35 when she comes back from the spa


----------



## raradarling

My new Mini Bolide in Gold with my B30 Malachite. I think the colours look really nice together!


----------



## vcc1

raradarling said:


> My new Mini Bolide in Gold with my B30 Malachite. I think the colours look really nice together!
> 
> View attachment 5051219


Olala ! I’m a total fan of this mini bolide


----------



## raradarling

vcc1 said:


> Olala ! I’m a total fan of this mini bolide


Thank you! Isn’t she a cutie?


----------



## demicouture

raradarling said:


> My new Mini Bolide in Gold with my B30 Malachite. I think the colours look really nice together!
> 
> View attachment 5051219



I have true appreciation for the Bolide and specially love the mini, its super cute


----------



## nymeria

vcc1 said:


> special delivery + Easter gift from my Hermes store


YUM!! I've just spent way too long trying to decide which one I want first ( and which to save for best/last  )


----------



## hers4eva

raradarling said:


> My new Mini Bolide in Gold with my B30 Malachite. I think the colours look really nice together!
> 
> View attachment 5051219



oh my gosh that baby mini Bo is priceless .. I Am In Love     
first time seeing one in a beautiful leather instead of Epson... wow she is special!

Please share what kind of leather she is?


----------



## netinvader

Meet my new Jigé mini in Rosy Niloticus Lizard (lined with lambskin)

Her name is Gigi. She’s a bit slutty but not a slut just like me.


----------



## raradarling

demicouture said:


> I have true appreciation for the Bolide and specially love the mini, its super cute


I 1000% agree!


----------



## raradarling

hers4eva said:


> oh my gosh that baby mini Bo is priceless .. I Am In Love
> first time seeing one in a beautiful leather instead of Epson... wow she is special!
> 
> Please share what kind of leather she is?


Thank you! Yes, I usually see them in Epsom, too. This is Evercolor.


----------



## raradarling

netinvader said:


> Meet my new Jigé mini in Rosy Niloticus Lizard (lined with lambskin)
> 
> Her name is Gigi. She’s a bit slutty but not a slut just like me.
> 
> View attachment 5051415


Congrats! She’s a beauty!


----------



## Perja

raradarling said:


> My new Mini Bolide in Gold with my B30 Malachite. I think the colours look really nice together!
> 
> View attachment 5051219


I adore the Baby Bolide! It may be one of my next bag purchases in 2021.



netinvader said:


> Meet my new Jigé mini in Rosy Niloticus Lizard (lined with lambskin)
> 
> Her name is Gigi. She’s a bit slutty but not a slut just like me.
> 
> View attachment 5051415


Everyone needs her kind of oh-la-la in their life.
Congrats to both of you!

In my case, I defend my right to shoes (tipping my invisible hat to Carrie B.)


I’m loving these Tipoli so much I have consigned all my other rope wedges to the donate pile.



These were a complete surprise... I didn’t think I’d ever find them. Can’t remember what they’re called but they are the same as the Brillant ballet flat.


----------



## t&tsmom

Perja said:


> I adore the Baby Bolide! It may be one of my next bag purchases in 2021.
> 
> 
> Everyone needs her kind of oh-la-la in their life.
> Congrats to both of you!
> 
> In my case, I defend my right to shoes (tipping my invisible hat to Carrie B.)
> View attachment 5051707
> 
> I’m loving these Tipoli so much I have consigned all my other rope wedges to the donate pile.
> 
> View attachment 5051708
> 
> These were a complete surprise... I didn’t think I’d ever find them. Can’t remember what they’re called but they are the same as the Brillant ballet flat.



I love the red Tipoli. are they comfortable? Please post a mod shot when you wear them!


----------



## Perja

t&tsmom said:


> I love the red Tipoli. are they comfortable? Please post a mod shot when you wear them!


They are! And they are remarkably stable, given the height.


----------



## DrTr

netinvader said:


> Meet my new Jigé mini in Rosy Niloticus Lizard (lined with lambskin)
> 
> Her name is Gigi. She’s a bit slutty but not a slut just like me.
> 
> View attachment 5051415


Love Gigi and you are too funny!!  Your collection is ever growing with gorgeous beauties!!


----------



## Tykhe

Got this touch rodeo


----------



## MissApple

Tykhe said:


> Got this touch rodeo


Hi,
@Tykhe This is so pretty. May I ask how much was the touch rodeo and was it limited to VIP only?
thanks!


----------



## mcpro




----------



## Perja

Still unpacking the bumper crop... Here is my new canvas bag (originally a diaper bag, but that’s not the primary reason I bought it):


I wanted an easy summer bag... and there was a little stowaway  (and he may or may not have stowed away alone).


----------



## odette57

netinvader said:


> Meet my new Jigé mini in Rosy Niloticus Lizard (lined with lambskin)
> 
> Her name is Gigi. She’s a bit slutty but not a slut just like me.
> 
> View attachment 5051415


Beautiful! I swear I don’t need another jige but this one is so special!


----------



## mcpro

This is so pretty. May I ask how much was the touch rodeo and was it limited to VIP only?
thanks!
[/QUOTE]
sorry  that I have to answer ....its $760.00 plus tax and not sure about the VIP coz I'm not


----------



## odette57

Perja said:


> I adore the Baby Bolide! It may be one of my next bag purchases in 2021.
> 
> 
> Everyone needs her kind of oh-la-la in their life.
> Congrats to both of you!
> 
> In my case, I defend my right to shoes (tipping my invisible hat to Carrie B.)
> View attachment 5051707
> 
> I’m loving these Tipoli so much I have consigned all my other rope wedges to the donate pile.
> 
> View attachment 5051708
> 
> These were a complete surprise... I didn’t think I’d ever find them. Can’t remember what they’re called but they are the same as the Brillant ballet flat.


Both gorgeous!  I second the request for an espadrille mod shot, and is it true to size? Thank you!


----------



## Perja

odette57 said:


> Both gorgeous!  I second the request for an espadrille mod shot, and is it true to size? Thank you!


To be honest, they were bigger than I expected.


----------



## MissApple

mcpro said:


> This is so pretty. May I ask how much was the touch rodeo and was it limited to VIP only?
> thanks!


sorry  that I have to answer ....its $760.00 plus tax and not sure about the VIP coz I'm not
[/QUOTE]
Thank you for answering!! That’s a beautiful addition to a bag.


----------



## MissApple

Kostw said:


> sorry  that I have to answer ....its $760.00 plus tax and not sure about the VIP coz I'm not


@mcpro Thank you for answering!! That’s a beautiful addition to a bag.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## raradarling

Perja said:


> I adore the Baby Bolide! It may be one of my next bag purchases in 2021.
> 
> 
> Everyone needs her kind of oh-la-la in their life.
> Congrats to both of you!
> 
> In my case, I defend my right to shoes (tipping my invisible hat to Carrie B.)
> 
> I’m loving these Tipoli so much I have consigned all my other rope wedges to the donate pile.
> 
> 
> These were a complete surprise... I didn’t think I’d ever find them. Can’t remember what they’re called but they are the same as the Brillant ballet flat.



Love those shoes!!


----------



## Jaderade

I was checking the website and found this BEAUTY!!! Totally shocked to find this, I literally couldn't check out fast enough, I was terrified it wouldn't ship but luckily it did. It's even more beautiful in person. Rose Sakura is my favorite color so I feel so thankful to add this to my collection. Just patiently waiting for a Birkin or Kelly in Rose Sakura


----------



## Hermes Zen

Shipment from sa.  Pretty in pinks ... Claudia silk patchwork scrunchie, Brides de Gala Long Silk Scarf 30x180 (what a great price $320) and Carlotta Mule. My very first h shoes! LOVE them. It was a risk since I had them shipped to me and I have never tried on any H shoe. I thought there would be a good chance they would fit since they are mules and they do fit !


----------



## BirkinBish

I just picked up my first store bought quota bag and I’m absolutely thrilled about it! It’s a Constance 18 in Etoupe with PHW. 




It goes perfectly with my favorite belt as well!






I also picked up the lovely Three Graces shawl in navy/grey. Excuse the unboxing mess behind me.





Lastl I managed to get my hands on the marbled silk twilly, and it’s absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## hopiko

kittynui said:


> Gorgeous birkin 30 etain with rose Gold hardware
> View attachment 5036510


Congratulations!   We are twins on this beauty...I got mine in January!  Isn't the bag breathtaking????  I am so happy for you!


----------



## hopiko

nikka007 said:


> So I went to the store to try Chypre sandals and THEN! The manager came over and said we have something for you
> Came for the sandals, walk out with a Birkin and 2 bracelets lol.
> How strange I was around today???
> Without further ado...SO B30 Togo with RGHW and rose pourpre interior. I was pretty conservative but was offered the SO very early in my journey (have 2 kellys, 2 birkins and a constance, neither is even black...). It's amazing, love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5036769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036777


STUNNING!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## blackboxkelly28

My latest purchase is a black box kelly 28! 
My husband got it as a surprise from the boutique. 
I am going back to the seller to get it dressed up tomorrow


----------



## BB8

Disclaimer: it's not a C/B/K. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
Went to the boutique with the intention of buying the sandals.  After getting rung up, on our way to the front my SA asked if there was anything else I would like to see. I knew it was a slim chance since these are so hard to get in my location, but I asked if there were any Evelyne minis around. I wasn't surprised when she said no, and that they rarely come. So I thanked her and went on my way. As I pulled out of my parking spot, my phone rings and it's my SA. I panicked for a moment, thinking maybe I left my card in the store. As soon as I answered, the only thing she said was "Come back." So I found another spot, parked, and rushed back, not knowing what to make of it. As soon as I get there she tells me a shipment literally just came and there was a brand new Evelyne TPM still in the plastic. I was ecstatic, especially since this was on my wishlist for a few months! Felt so happy that day as I left the boutique, both times! (Sorry for the long story.)


----------



## askslam

Cute story! 

QUOTE="BB8, post: 34470219, member: 568416"]
Disclaimer: it's not a C/B/K.
View attachment 5053568
View attachment 5053569
View attachment 5053570
View attachment 5053571

	

		
			
		

		
	
Went to the boutique with the intention of buying the sandals.  After getting rung up, on our way to the front my SA asked if there was anything else I would like to see. I knew it was a slim chance since these are so hard to get in my location, but I asked if there were any Evelyne minis around. I wasn't surprised when she said no, and that they rarely come. So I thanked her and went on my way. As I pulled out of my parking spot, my phone rings and it's my SA. I panicked for a moment, thinking maybe I left my card in the store. As soon as I answered, the only thing she said was "Come back." So I found another spot, parked, and rushed back, not knowing what to make of it. As soon as I get there she tells me a shipment literally just came and there was a brand new Evelyne TPM still in the plastic. I was ecstatic, especially since this was on my wishlist for a few months! Felt so happy that day as I left the boutique, both times! (Sorry for the long story.)
[/QUOTE]


----------



## BB8

"Cute story!"

Thank you @askslam


----------



## BirkinBish

BB8 said:


> Disclaimer: it's not a C/B/K.
> View attachment 5053568
> View attachment 5053569
> View attachment 5053570
> View attachment 5053571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the boutique with the intention of buying the sandals.  After getting rung up, on our way to the front my SA asked if there was anything else I would like to see. I knew it was a slim chance since these are so hard to get in my location, but I asked if there were any Evelyne minis around. I wasn't surprised when she said no, and that they rarely come. So I thanked her and went on my way. As I pulled out of my parking spot, my phone rings and it's my SA. I panicked for a moment, thinking maybe I left my card in the store. As soon as I answered, the only thing she said was "Come back." So I found another spot, parked, and rushed back, not knowing what to make of it. As soon as I get there she tells me a shipment literally just came and there was a brand new Evelyne TPM still in the plastic. I was ecstatic, especially since this was on my wishlist for a few months! Felt so happy that day as I left the boutique, both times! (Sorry for the long story.)


This is such a fun story! Your mini evelyne is gorgeous and so are your sandals.


----------



## nymeria

blackboxkelly28 said:


> My latest purchase is a black box kelly 28!
> My husband got it as a surprise from the boutique.
> I am going back to the seller to get it dressed up tomorrow


Congrats! Perfect bag!! ( and wonderful husband and SA!)


----------



## _kiki119_

Hermes Zen said:


> Shipment from sa.  Pretty in pinks ... Claudia silk patchwork scrunchie, Brides de Gala Long Silk Scarf 30x180 (what a great price $320) and Carlotta Mule. My very first h shoes! LOVE them. It was a risk since I had them shipped to me and I have never tried on any H shoe. I thought there would be a good chance they would fit since they are mules and they do fit !


grogeous! are the mule/clogs comfortable?


----------



## pris_0727

my verso chevre mysore bastia in menthe/blue brume alongside verso lindy 26 in menthe/vert bosphore, all the mint indulgence!


----------



## oranGetRee

Hermes Zen said:


> Shipment from sa.  Pretty in pinks ... Claudia silk patchwork scrunchie, Brides de Gala Long Silk Scarf 30x180 (what a great price $320) and Carlotta Mule. My very first h shoes! LOVE them. It was a risk since I had them shipped to me and I have never tried on any H shoe. I thought there would be a good chance they would fit since they are mules and they do fit !



Wanted this pair of clogs too! They are very loud and noisy when walking. Did you add any non slip materials on the bottom?


----------



## BB8

BirkinBish said:


> This is such a fun story! Your mini evelyne is gorgeous and so are your sandals.


Thanks so much!


----------



## keirii

H Deco Mug & Mosaique au 24 Platinum Plate.  So in love with the plate it's so pretty!! ❤❤❤


----------



## Hermes Zen

_kiki119_ said:


> grogeous! are the mule/clogs comfortable?


Thanks!  I have only worn them once in the house when first receiving them. So far they are comfortable. I hope to finally wear them outside when I can leave the house to visit H.


----------



## Hermes Zen

oranGetRee said:


> Wanted this pair of clogs too! They are very loud and noisy when walking. Did you add any non slip materials on the bottom?


Congratulations! I love them!! They were loud when I first wore them in the house but I do have wood floors. Haven't worn outside yet because I'm still in isolation. I didn't feel like they were slippery when trying them out on my flooring. But, please message me (I'm not sure how much we can discuss here), I'm intrigued to hear more and if you did add non slip materials on the bottom.


----------



## loh

Hermes Zen said:


> Congratulations! I love them!! They were loud when I first wore them in the house but I do have wood floors. Haven't worn outside yet because I'm still in isolation. I didn't feel like they were slippery when trying them out on my flooring. But, please message me (I'm not sure how much we can discuss here), I'm intrigued to hear more and if you did add non slip materials on the bottom.



Do please tell about the pads/non-slip materials.  I am awaiting my clogs (got them in the natural color) and would love advice on how to make them more wearable and comfortable.  My SA did a charge-send for mine so hopefully they'll be arriving soon.  

Never, ever did I imagine myself a clogs girl, but you know what they say about H - never say never....


----------



## Hermes Zen

loh said:


> Do please tell about the pads/non-slip materials.  I am awaiting my clogs (got them in the natural color) and would love advice on how to make them more wearable and comfortable.  My SA did a charge-send for mine so hopefully they'll be arriving soon.
> 
> Never, ever did I imagine myself a clogs girl, but you know what they say about H - never say never....


Congratulations!  I love the natural color also.  Enjoy!

*oranGetRee *mentioned the non-slip material. Possibly they will post more info. If they message me instead, I will definitely message you with info. These mules remind me of my 1970 clogs days. LOVE it! I hope they make more so I can get it in other colors.


----------



## Chanellover714

Training my feet to wear heels again for these gorgeous new sandals. Love the color and they are shockingly comfortable!


----------



## ilamoresoave99

Chanellover714 said:


> Training my feet to wear heels again for these gorgeous new sandals. Love the color and they are shockingly comfortable!


WOW!!! Congrats, these shoes are absolutely stunning. Would you mind sharing the name/item code with me please? I feel like i need these


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just bought my dream bag! Bolide in Gold. Wanted a 31, but got a steal on a preloved 35. Can’t wait until she gets here!!!



Now I am on Ban Island until my honeymoon...who can go to Italy and NOT come home with a bag...


----------



## BowieFan1971

duggi84 said:


> Went in yesterday to return one of the Petit-H capes and pick up some Chaine d'Ancre Earrings for my mom's birthday.  Of course walked out with a few things for myself...need to be more mindful in the future about my impulses as I walk through the silk department on my way out
> 
> View attachment 5046649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046650


Love the Cheval Punk....almost got one, but yours is the CW I like best. If my store had had that one....


----------



## TeeCee77

BB8 said:


> Disclaimer: it's not a C/B/K.
> View attachment 5053568
> View attachment 5053569
> View attachment 5053570
> View attachment 5053571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the boutique with the intention of buying the sandals.  After getting rung up, on our way to the front my SA asked if there was anything else I would like to see. I knew it was a slim chance since these are so hard to get in my location, but I asked if there were any Evelyne minis around. I wasn't surprised when she said no, and that they rarely come. So I thanked her and went on my way. As I pulled out of my parking spot, my phone rings and it's my SA. I panicked for a moment, thinking maybe I left my card in the store. As soon as I answered, the only thing she said was "Come back." So I found another spot, parked, and rushed back, not knowing what to make of it. As soon as I get there she tells me a shipment literally just came and there was a brand new Evelyne TPM still in the plastic. I was ecstatic, especially since this was on my wishlist for a few months! Felt so happy that day as I left the boutique, both times! (Sorry for the long story.)


Awesome story!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Tiny mini kelly twilly scarf rings in palladium and ghw. Super cute kelly bag charm!!


----------



## sunkissed_xp

Chanellover714 said:


> Training my feet to wear heels again for these gorgeous new sandals. Love the color and they are shockingly comfortable!


Gorgeous!! What’s the heel height on them?


----------



## bagnut1

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just bought my dream bag! Bolide in Gold. Wanted a 31, but got a steal on a preloved 35. Can’t wait until she gets here!!!
> 
> View attachment 5054711
> 
> Now I am on Ban Island until my honeymoon...who can go to Italy and NOT come home with a bag...


35 is the best size IMO - congrats!  Looking forward to action pics!


----------



## ibeblessed

Found this ostrich jigae  love it so much


----------



## A.Ali

Special edition Arceau in steel limited to 40 pieces.


----------



## Marmotte

Gold and Rose Azalée SO Bastia


----------



## _kiki119_

Maybe it’s just me but i really think GP is the most underrated of Hermes bag 
I fell in love with my gp30 craftsmanship and practicality..... then i welcome a GP36 Clemence Benton 

here she is fresh out of the box


----------



## VCA21

Picotin 22 Casaque in Framboise and Rouge Sellier with PHW (photo by lovely SA) Will post more photos when my pico will arrive


----------



## undecided45

My new-to-me Clic 16 wallet in Chèvre/Bleu Electrique  Taken by a window to show how brilliant the color is!


----------



## Ball

Many thanks to @duggi84 who encouraged me to press my SA to try get the Attaché Soie transferred in for me, I am officially a proud owner of a pair today


----------



## DrTr

So excited to have a lovely 29 Evelyne in Blue Frida clemence!  My first Evelyne, and she is so soft and wonderful and smells divine. Can’t wait to carry her - such a bright pop of color as hopefully we all begin to emerge from the last horrible year! Was concerned she might be too turquoise and therefore outside my preferred color range, so I compared her with anemone and rose poupre - she fits right in!  When you already have 8 silks that go with a new color, it must be fate right?


----------



## raradarling

BirkinBish said:


> I just picked up my first store bought quota bag and I’m absolutely thrilled about it! It’s a Constance 18 in Etoupe with PHW.
> 
> View attachment 5052710
> 
> 
> It goes perfectly with my favorite belt as well!
> 
> View attachment 5052715
> 
> View attachment 5052717
> 
> 
> I also picked up the lovely Three Graces shawl in navy/grey. Excuse the unboxing mess behind me.
> View attachment 5052718
> 
> View attachment 5052752
> 
> 
> Lastl I managed to get my hands on the marbled silk twilly, and it’s absolutely gorgeous...
> 
> View attachment 5052755
> 
> View attachment 5052756


Looks great on you!


----------



## raradarling

BowieFan1971 said:


> Just bought my dream bag! Bolide in Gold. Wanted a 31, but got a steal on a preloved 35. Can’t wait until she gets here!!!
> 
> 
> Now I am on Ban Island until my honeymoon...who can go to Italy and NOT come home with a bag...


Beautiful! LOVE the Bolide - congrats!


----------



## raradarling

DrTr said:


> So excited to have a lovely 29 Evelyne in Blue Frida clemence!  My first Evelyne, and she is so soft and wonderful and smells divine. Can’t wait to carry her - such a bright pop of color as hopefully we all begin to emerge from the last horrible year! Was concerned she might be too turquoise and therefore outside my preferred color range, so I compared her with anemone and rose poupre - she fits right in!  When you already have 8 silks that go with a new color, it must be fate right?


Amazing colours in your collection!


----------



## TeeCee77

DrTr said:


> So excited to have a lovely 29 Evelyne in Blue Frida clemence!  My first Evelyne, and she is so soft and wonderful and smells divine. Can’t wait to carry her - such a bright pop of color as hopefully we all begin to emerge from the last horrible year! Was concerned she might be too turquoise and therefore outside my preferred color range, so I compared her with anemone and rose poupre - she fits right in!  When you already have 8 silks that go with a new color, it must be fate right?
> 
> View attachment 5055720


Beautiful, congrats! And love that anemone photobomb!


----------



## pillsandpurses

DrTr said:


> So excited to have a lovely 29 Evelyne in Blue Frida clemence!  My first Evelyne, and she is so soft and wonderful and smells divine. Can’t wait to carry her - such a bright pop of color as hopefully we all begin to emerge from the last horrible year! Was concerned she might be too turquoise and therefore outside my preferred color range, so I compared her with anemone and rose poupre - she fits right in!  When you already have 8 silks that go with a new color, it must be fate right?
> 
> View attachment 5055720


Such yummy colors! Enjoy in good health


----------



## pillsandpurses

Sooo I finally got around to unboxing my Valentine’s Day gift from me to me 

Presenting my Constance 24 Rouge de Coeur/Rouge vif verso in Evercolor leather with Permabrass hardware! I’ve been lusting after a red C for a while now and I feel like my SA absolutely nailed it. I didn’t even consider this leather or hardware, but now I’m just over the moon with this special piece 


Outdoors in sunlight 



Indoors 



Peek of rouge vif 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## BirkinBish

pillsandpurses said:


> Sooo I finally got around to unboxing my Valentine’s Day gift from me to me
> 
> Presenting my Constance 24 Rouge de Coeur/Rouge vif verso in Evercolor leather with Permabrass hardware! I’ve been lusting after a red C for a while now and I feel like my SA absolutely nailed it. I didn’t even consider this leather or hardware, but now I’m just over the moon with this special piece
> View attachment 5055862
> 
> Outdoors in sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5055863
> 
> Indoors
> 
> View attachment 5055864
> 
> Peek of rouge vif
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Just wow! The permabrass HW is such a chameleon on this bag. It’s beautiful, hope you’ll wear it lots


----------



## DrTr

pillsandpurses said:


> Sooo I finally got around to unboxing my Valentine’s Day gift from me to me
> 
> Presenting my Constance 24 Rouge de Coeur/Rouge vif verso in Evercolor leather with Permabrass hardware! I’ve been lusting after a red C for a while now and I feel like my SA absolutely nailed it. I didn’t even consider this leather or hardware, but now I’m just over the moon with this special piece
> View attachment 5055862
> 
> Outdoors in sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5055863
> 
> Indoors
> 
> View attachment 5055864
> 
> Peek of rouge vif
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


stunning!!!!


----------



## loopymoi

t&tsmom said:


> I love the red Tipoli. are they comfortable? Please post a mod shot when you wear them!



I have the Tipoli in all black and they are incredibly comfortable! They were my first pair of H shoes and started a slippery slope earlier this year haha.


----------



## nymeria

blackboxkelly28 said:


> Has anybody purchased hermes h d'ancre bracelet/CDC/kelly bracelet?
> I am interested in buying one of the three bracelets to stack it with my LOVE and JUC, but I cannot find reviews on how to put them on/off, whether they get undone easily..
> If I am writing the reply in the wrong section I am sorry..


Try the "Show us your Hermes Fine Jewelry" thread
Here you go


----------



## BowieFan1971

pillsandpurses said:


> Sooo I finally got around to unboxing my Valentine’s Day gift from me to me
> 
> Presenting my Constance 24 Rouge de Coeur/Rouge vif verso in Evercolor leather with Permabrass hardware! I’ve been lusting after a red C for a while now and I feel like my SA absolutely nailed it. I didn’t even consider this leather or hardware, but now I’m just over the moon with this special piece
> View attachment 5055862
> 
> Outdoors in sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5055863
> 
> Indoors
> 
> View attachment 5055864
> 
> Peek of rouge vif
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Stunning!!!!!


----------



## blackboxkelly28

As I wrote previously, black box calf kelly 28 was my latest purchase from hermes. I never considered box calf since I heard it was very rare, but I totally love it!


----------



## kat.fox

blackboxkelly28 said:


> View attachment 5056140
> 
> As I wrote previously, black box calf kelly 28 was my latest purchase from hermes. I never considered box calf since I heard it was very rare, but I totally love it!


congratulations!  Box leather is so beautiful! I have Calvi card holder in this leather and just love it


----------



## BowieFan1971

blackboxkelly28 said:


> View attachment 5056140
> 
> As I wrote previously, black box calf kelly 28 was my latest purchase from hermes. I never considered box calf since I heard it was very rare, but I totally love it!


I really think Kelly’s look best in Box...they go together like macaroni and cheese!


----------



## blackboxkelly28

nymeria said:


> Try the "Show us your Hermes Fine Jewelry" thread
> Here you go


Thank you!!


----------



## Perja

pillsandpurses said:


> Sooo I finally got around to unboxing my Valentine’s Day gift from me to me
> 
> Presenting my Constance 24 Rouge de Coeur/Rouge vif verso in Evercolor leather with Permabrass hardware! I’ve been lusting after a red C for a while now and I feel like my SA absolutely nailed it. I didn’t even consider this leather or hardware, but now I’m just over the moon with this special piece
> View attachment 5055862
> 
> Outdoors in sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5055863
> 
> Indoors
> 
> View attachment 5055864
> 
> Peek of rouge vif
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


What a stunner. Thank you for sharing!!



loopymoi said:


> I have the Tipoli in all black and they are incredibly comfortable! They were my first pair of H shoes and started a slippery slope earlier this year haha.


I blame the slipping on those leather soles   and I just ordered two pairs of loafers so down the orange slope I go for shoes 



And my latest purchase, again in Rouge de Cœur (I used to be a die-hard Rouge Vif but RDC is growing on me).


----------



## vcc1

Got myself a new vintage scarf!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I need advices to remove some yellow stains


----------



## BowieFan1971

vcc1 said:


> Got myself a new vintage scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056255
> View attachment 5056257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need advices to remove some yellow stains


The ladies in the Hermès Scarf of the Day thread are a very friendly and knowledgeable bunch. If they can’t help you directly, they can tell you where you can find it.


----------



## Karenska

vcc1 said:


> Got myself a new vintage scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056255
> View attachment 5056257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need advices to remove some yellow stains


Congratulations! It’s gorgeous.


----------



## tugnabs

Get the charm first and the bag will manifest itself they say...

Rooroo in Rubis/Rose Mexico ❤️


----------



## nymeria

blackboxkelly28 said:


> View attachment 5056140
> 
> As I wrote previously, black box calf kelly 28 was my latest purchase from hermes. I never considered box calf since I heard it was very rare, but I totally love it!


Congrats!  Classic, classy and looks great with everything, dress to casual. Go out and enjoy her!!


----------



## blackboxkelly28

nymeria said:


> Congrats!  Classic, classy and looks great with everything, dress to casual. Go out and enjoy her!!


Awwww you're so sweet  Thank you, I will!!


----------



## Perja

tugnabs said:


> Get the charm first and the bag will manifest itself they say...
> 
> Rooroo in Rubis/Rose Mexico ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056670


Love a Rooroo! Congrats!


----------



## erinrose

Picked up my newest bag a couple of days ago and l am so in love! The picotin in etoupe is amazing! Works beautifully with the calvi in craie


----------



## kat.fox

I just managed to buy my dream Picotin 18 in Gold  I tried to buy her for about one hour and suddenly after one refresh of the website I was able to add it to the cart and pay  I wonder if they send it to me or cancel the order


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tugnabs said:


> Get the charm first and the bag will manifest itself they say...
> 
> Rooroo in Rubis/Rose Mexico ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056670


This is exactly my theory and I bought the twilliies 2 weeks ago... bag showed up 2 days ago heehee 
GL dear!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

undecided45 said:


> My new-to-me Clic 16 wallet in Chèvre/Bleu Electrique  Taken by a window to show how brilliant the color is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055580


Sooooo beautiful!!!! This color never disappoints in chevre! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermes Zen said:


> Tiny mini kelly twilly scarf rings in palladium and ghw. Super cute kelly bag charm!!
> View attachment 5054717


I'm with you... could not resist!!! Got both!


----------



## pillsandpurses

BirkinBish said:


> Just wow! The permabrass HW is such a chameleon on this bag. It’s beautiful, hope you’ll wear it lots





DrTr said:


> stunning!!!!





BowieFan1971 said:


> Stunning!!!!!





Perja said:


> What a stunner. Thank you for sharing!!



thank you all so much! i'm so happy to finally get my red connie


----------



## Cool Gal

Rodeo for my Rose Jaipur B30 Verso


----------



## hers4eva

Cool Gal said:


> Rodeo for my Rose Jaipur B30 Verso
> View attachment 5057780



What a delicious color 
She is stunning!


----------



## september1985

Just received this little cutie in the mail from my SA. It’s been on my wishlist for a while but its always sold out. 
Birkin Amulette Pendant:


----------



## Cool Gal

hers4eva said:


> What a delicious color
> She is stunning!


Thank you @hers4eva !


----------



## hakyugyu

My SA found me a new horsie !!!!


----------



## amna72

Very neutral Granit Rose colour and my new scarf, I got them yesterday


----------



## cubby

My new to me two-sided Rodeo PM, on my B35 Vert Bronze.


----------



## blackboxkelly28

Cool Gal said:


> Thank you @blackboxkelly28! I got it in November 2012...can’t believe it’s almost 9 yrs!


I fell in love with your bag  I guess there is no way I would be able to get that color. 
your bag is amazing!!


----------



## Ball

hakyugyu said:


> My SA found me a new horsie !!!!


I got the exact same one from my SA last week!  Love the green!


----------



## hers4eva

hakyugyu said:


> My SA found me a new horsie !!!!



she’s so pretty


----------



## ardenp

hakyugyu said:


> My SA found me a new horsie !!!!


So when this first popped up in my inbox I didn't see the attachment and thought,  oh the SA must be an equestrian and helped with a purchase of a REAL horse. Because,  you know,  on this TPF forum it seems like anything is possible LOL ! I think following these H threads is altering my sense of reality!


----------



## jacyh

This Rose Mexico Rodeo TPM, which I think goes perfectly with the bleu nuit and the jungle love rainbow twilly!


----------



## JeanGranger

duggi84 said:


> Two orders I placed at one of our previous visits came in today, a Petit-H Silk Bracelet and an Attache Soie kit (in Etoupe).  The kit allows you to use a scarf, losange, twilly-maxi slim or twillon to use as a bag strap, and hence get a much longer strap than Hermès actually offers, perfect if you're struggling to cross-body your bag comfortably!  I wrapped the extra length of my twilly-maxi slim around the attachments to hide the mis-matched color (the only options we could find were gold, etoupe, and dark blue).
> 
> View attachment 5033103
> View attachment 5033104
> View attachment 5033105
> View attachment 5033106
> View attachment 5033107


I wonder if they will have many more combinations of colour and hardware for these extended straps to matches the bag


----------



## mauihappyplace

I can never say No to a cape from Hermes


----------



## ehy12

Birkin 25 in etain with phw!


----------



## fergie.c

haven't been into the boutique for a while~


----------



## BBINX

Requested this and it took 6 weeks to get to the store and then 2 days to me. Wild Singapore change tray, I love the colors


----------



## DrTr

BBINX said:


> Requested this and it took 6 weeks to get to the store and then 2 days to me. Wild Singapore change tray, I love the colors
> View attachment 5058900


Just gorgeous!  Wild Singapore is so colorful - I have the purple cw and adore it!  Enjoy


----------



## hers4eva

Stunning  



jacyh said:


> View attachment 5058774
> 
> This Rose Mexico Rodeo TPM, which I think goes perfectly with the bleu nuit and the jungle love rainbow twilly!


----------



## duggi84

JeanGranger said:


> I wonder if they will have many more combinations of colour and hardware for these extended straps to matches the bag



The Attache Soie comes in several colors and both Palladium and Gold Hardware.  I think I had a choice of _at least_ four colors (noir, etoupe, gold, and some dark blue) and one of them had gold hardware.  Unfortunately there's just not a lot of them in stock in general anywhere to choose from.  Ideally I'd have liked some in Craie, but I just went with the best neutral I could find for my bags that was available (etoupe).


----------



## Perja

mauihappyplace said:


> I can never say No to a cape from Hermes


I am gagging over that red... beautiful choice and wear it in good health 


duggi84 said:


> The Attache Soie comes in several colors and both Palladium and Gold Hardware.  I think I had a choice of _at least_ four colors (noir, etoupe, gold, and some dark blue) and one of them had gold hardware.  Unfortunately there's just not a lot of them in stock in general anywhere to choose from.  Ideally I'd have liked some in Craie, but I just went with the best neutral I could find for my bags that was available (etoupe).


@JeanGranger , I’ll add to this that leathers are Epsom and Tadelakt right now. It also comes in red (vif perhaps, but they didn’t tell me which one and it had sold by the time I went in store a couple of weeks before lockdown 3).

I’m hunting down the black tadelakt with PH to turn my Kelly Longue into a shoulder bag.


----------



## etoile de mer

jacyh said:


> View attachment 5058774
> 
> This Rose Mexico Rodeo TPM, which I think goes perfectly with the bleu nuit and the jungle love rainbow twilly!



Beautiful!!


----------



## JY1217

My new halzan 31 in deep blue, and a matching H knit T-shirt


----------



## DrTr

JY1217 said:


> My new halzan 31 in deep blue, and a matching H knit T-shirt


A both gorgeous and practical beauty! Congrats  a friend of mine that has a huge handbag collection told me once her Halzans are her most reached for bags.


----------



## JY1217

DrTr said:


> A both gorgeous and practical beauty! Congrats  a friend of mine that has a huge handbag collection told me once her Halzans are her most reached for bags.


I can see why. Those 2 pockets on the front and back are super practical and the bag actually stay shut as long as it’s worn crossbody because of the design of the strap. 
it’s so under the radar and i love it!


----------



## DrTr

JY1217 said:


> I can see why. Those 2 pockets on the front and back are super practical and the bag actually stay shut as long as it’s worn crossbody because of the design of the strap.
> it’s so under the radar and i love it!


So glad!!  It really is gorgeous!


----------



## raradarling

ehy12 said:


> Birkin 25 in etain with phw!


Pictures!!


----------



## ehy12

raradarling said:


> Pictures!!


super dark photo ...sorry!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

My SA surprised me with another wishlist item 4 weeks after my Noir Kelly 28!!!!!!

My little Hermes family ^__^
B30, Veau Jonathan, gold, GHW
K28, Togo, noir, PHW
Newest baby: C18, Veau Butler, natural sable, PHW!!!!!!




Edited: PT please ask questions on an appropriate thread


----------



## momoc

MalaysianTransplant said:


> My SA surprised me with another wishlist item 4 weeks after my Noir Kelly 28!!!!!!
> 
> My little Hermes family ^__^
> B30, Veau Jonathan, gold, GHW
> K28, Togo, noir, PHW
> Newest baby: C18, Veau Butler, natural sable, PHW!!!!!!
> 
> If anyone has any experiences with how butler patinas, I would love to learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059196



Wonderful collection! Congrats!!

Check out this Butler leather thread for some other members’ experience with the leather!






						Butler leather, has anybody experienced with this leather?
					

I just bought a butler natural sable Kelly in size 25 and was wondering if anyone has had long term experience with this leather? I wouldn’t use it every day and I do look after my bags, is it difficult to maintain? Do scratches remain visible? What would happen if a spot of water landed on the...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## raradarling

ehy12 said:


> super dark photo ...sorry!


Oh my goodness. This is one of my dream bags. Enjoy her!!


----------



## marzipanchen

Wow! What a perfect collection - so different but classic at the same time. With only 3 bags, you have one for every occasion! Perfect choices and I love the silk marble twillies on your golden B. Congratulations!



MalaysianTransplant said:


> My SA surprised me with another wishlist item 4 weeks after my Noir Kelly 28!!!!!!
> 
> My little Hermes family ^__^
> B30, Veau Jonathan, gold, GHW
> K28, Togo, noir, PHW
> Newest baby: C18, Veau Butler, natural sable, PHW!!!!!!
> 
> If anyone has any experiences with how butler patinas, I would love to learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059196


----------



## blackboxkelly28

MalaysianTransplant said:


> My SA surprised me with another wishlist item 4 weeks after my Noir Kelly 28!!!!!!
> 
> My little Hermes family ^__^
> B30, Veau Jonathan, gold, GHW
> K28, Togo, noir, PHW
> Newest baby: C18, Veau Butler, natural sable, PHW!!!!!!
> 
> If anyone has any experiences with how butler patinas, I would love to learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059196


Wow!! Congratulations 
I love your collection! Such classic pieces.

Edited: Please ask questions on the appropriate thread


----------



## ehy12

raradarling said:


> Oh my goodness. This is one of my dream bags. Enjoy her!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

amna72 said:


> Very neutral Granit Rose colour and my new scarf, I got them yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5057963
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057968


LOVE Les Legendes....the black one is on my wishlist


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> super dark photo ...sorry!


I wore my Etain B25 to work today. 
I love her so much!
Enjoy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MalaysianTransplant said:


> My SA surprised me with another wishlist item 4 weeks after my Noir Kelly 28!!!!!!
> 
> My little Hermes family ^__^
> B30, Veau Jonathan, gold, GHW
> K28, Togo, noir, PHW
> Newest baby: C18, Veau Butler, natural sable, PHW!!!!!!
> 
> If anyone has any experiences with how butler patinas, I would love to learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059196


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CTLover

hibenji said:


> Royal loafer in beige with rose gold and constance to go wallet in gris etain with palladium
> View attachment 5034373
> 
> View attachment 5034348


Lucky you.  I've been trying to get a Kelly to Go for months.


----------



## CTLover

Newest purchase.   I saw them on-line and my SA was able to get them for me.  Now I just need the weather here in the cold Northeast to warm up so I can wear them.


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> I wore my Etain B25 to work today.
> I love her so much!
> Enjoy!


Thank you! It is definitely my favorite color and bag in my collection right now!!


----------



## haute okole

JY1217 said:


> My new halzan 31 in deep blue, and a matching H knit T-shirt


I have this exact bag and absolutely Love Love Love it!  Wear it in good health!
Last Wednesday, I recently got a Kelly and a mini Kelly charm, a purple mini Bollide for my daughter, a blanket for my hubby for Father’s Day and some RTW.  BTW, I borrowed the Kelly picture from eBay because my actual bag is still hiding in daughter’s room.


----------



## JY1217

haute okole said:


> I have this exact bag and absolutely Love Love Love it!  Wear it in good health!
> Last Wednesday, I recently got a Kelly and a mini Kelly charm, a purple mini Bollide for my daughter and some RTW.
> 
> View attachment 5059948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059951


Congrats ! Can I just say, that one photo that your doll carrying the Kelly charm is the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## CTLover

DrTr said:


> A both gorgeous and practical beauty! Congrats  a friend of mine that has a huge handbag collection told me once her Halzans are her most reached for bags.


I have two of the mini Halzans and they're go-to bags for traveling.   Very practical and very under the radar.


----------



## JeanGranger

duggi84 said:


> The Attache Soie comes in several colors and both Palladium and Gold Hardware.  I think I had a choice of _at least_ four colors (noir, etoupe, gold, and some dark blue) and one of them had gold hardware.  Unfortunately there's just not a lot of them in stock in general anywhere to choose from.  Ideally I'd have liked some in Craie, but I just went with the best neutral I could find for my bags that was available (etoupe).


Thank you. I hope to see one in noir epsom


----------



## JeanGranger

Perja said:


> I am gagging over that red... beautiful choice and wear it in good health
> 
> @JeanGranger , I’ll add to this that leathers are Epsom and Tadelakt right now. It also comes in red (vif perhaps, but they didn’t tell me which one and it had sold by the time I went in store a couple of weeks before lockdown 3).
> 
> I’m hunting down the black tadelakt with PH to turn my Kelly Longue into a shoulder bag.


Thank you. Please let me know if you get them


----------



## Perja

JeanGranger said:


> Thank you. Please let me know if you get them


 That’s what I was planning on doing earlier today...


----------



## loh

Got these today.  Love them.  I'm surprised at how comfortable they are, but very loud. LOL.  And placed an order for a K25 SO!


----------



## blackboxkelly28

loh said:


> Got these today.  Love them.  I'm surprised at how comfortable they are, but very loud. LOL.  And placed an order for a K25 SO!
> 
> View attachment 5060210
> View attachment 5060211



Congratulations!! 
K25 SO sounds super exciting!!


----------



## pillsandpurses

haute okole said:


> I have this exact bag and absolutely Love Love Love it!  Wear it in good health!
> Last Wednesday, I recently got a Kelly and a mini Kelly charm, a purple mini Bollide for my daughter and some RTW.  BTW, I borrowed the Kelly picture from eBay because my actual bag is still hiding in daughter’s room.
> 
> View attachment 5059948
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059949
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059951


 Aww I absolutely adore the trio of mini bolides!! Also this store looks familiar


----------



## Ethengdurst

Arrived by Fedex today... Mini Evie in Lime phw and O’Kelly Pendant and Earrings.


----------



## starlitgrove

I was happily able to visit the store last Friday, initially looking to get a pair of espadrilles for spring/summer. But the sneaker girl in me won and I got the Quicker sneakers instead.


----------



## grapegravity

Took a super long break from tpf and here is my latest newin


----------



## BirkinBish

grapegravity said:


> Took a super long break from tpf and here is my latest newin


Ahh, my store is still waiting for them! It’s soso cute


----------



## BirkinBish

Had to pick up some last minute goodies before my home store close for a month to transition from franchise to flagship!

So excited to have gotten my hands on the Calya mules, I think they’re so cool.



Acinonyx Jubatus - perhaps my favorite scarf yet!




Faubourg Tropical, in an attempt to go out of my very neutral comfort zone.



Last but not least I’m thrilled to have these beautiful belts and Les Zebres Twilly, through the help of a dear friend who was able to get them picked up at her local store. The last left in Europe in my size!










Thanks for letting me share - off to ban island I go!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

loh said:


> Got these today.  Love them.  I'm surprised at how comfortable they are, but very loud. LOL.  And placed an order for a K25 SO!
> 
> View attachment 5060210
> View attachment 5060211


I really love those! They look great on you!


----------



## loh

Israeli_Flava said:


> I really love those! They look great on you!



Thank you!!


----------



## Melow

grapegravity said:


> Took a super long break from tpf and here is my latest newin


So cute!! Whats the price of this unicorn?


----------



## izaku0608

C18 Craie with RGHW


----------



## BirkinBish

leanneju said:


> C18 Craie with RGHW


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Snausages

amna72 said:


> Very neutral Granit Rose colour and my new scarf, I got them yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5057963
> 
> 
> View attachment 5057968


That scarf!!!! ❤️❤️❤️ What design is it?


----------



## amna72

Snausages said:


> That scarf!!!! ❤❤❤ What design is it?



It is La legende de la foret, I have it black but I really liked it, so bought it in pink too


----------



## keirii

mosaique au 24 plates, rose lip enhancer, and beige dore camilla mule ❤❤ can't wait to wear the shoes out!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

leanneju said:


> C18 Craie with RGHW


My FAV combo! Congrats!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

wearawishbone said:


> Been after pinks recently, given my collection is mainly neutrals. Picked up these two beauties this week  5P GP 30 & Rose Confetti Kelly Pocket Wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5039681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5039682




Gorgeous pinks! What is 5P pink—does it have another color name?


----------



## msllbl

GAMOGIRL said:


> Gorgeous pinks! What is 5P pink—does it have another color name?


The official description from Hermes for color 5P is “Pink” but for some reason, I’ve seen other people call it bubblegum pink when really 5P is just “Pink”


----------



## Antje_MUC

My March purchases ... Constance 24 Deep Blue, 90x90 Tapis de Selle & Maxi Twilly in wash silk


----------



## kat.fox

just arrived! my Picotin18 in Gold with PHW  I’m so in love with her!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

kat.fox said:


> just arrived! my Picotin18 in Gold with PHW  I’m so in love with her!
> View attachment 5062637


!..G O R G E O U S..!


----------



## kat.fox

Glam80 said:


> !..G O R G E O U S..!


thank you so much!


----------



## marthabun

My latest purchase Mini Pop H in Marron Glacé w/rose gold.


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> Got these today.  Love them.  I'm surprised at how comfortable they are, but very loud. LOL.  And placed an order for a K25 SO!
> 
> View attachment 5060210
> View attachment 5060211


they are fabulous!
i know what you mean about the loudness -- i have the calyas and wore them to work and i felt like i was breaking the floor...!
but they look great , comfortable and super versatile!


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> they are fabulous!
> i know what you mean about the loudness -- i have the calyas and wore them to work and i felt like i was breaking the floor...!
> but they look great , comfortable and super versatile!



Thank you!  Your picture where you modeled yours convinced me to take the plunge.  I've never ever been a clog girl but I love these!


----------



## Chrismin

loh said:


> Thank you!  Your picture where you modeled yours convinced me to take the plunge.  I've never ever been a clog girl but I love these!


always happy to enable... !


----------



## surfer

Small but happy purchase for hubby and me


----------



## jenayb

Antje_MUC said:


> My March purchases ... Constance 24 Deep Blue, 90x90 Tapis de Selle & Maxi Twilly in wash silk
> 
> View attachment 5062379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062381



Beautiful bag, and I must say that your decor looks fabulous.


----------



## BowieFan1971

She’s here! 1997 gold Bolide 35 in Courcheval. My dream bag! Love her! Vintage Jean Patou pocket square


----------



## raradarling

BowieFan1971 said:


> She’s here! 1997 gold Bolide 35 in Courcheval. My dream bag! Love her! Vintage Jean Patou pocket square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063143


Fabulous!!!


----------



## Bereal

pillsandpurses said:


> Sooo I finally got around to unboxing my Valentine’s Day gift from me to me
> 
> Presenting my Constance 24 Rouge de Coeur/Rouge vif verso in Evercolor leather with Permabrass hardware! I’ve been lusting after a red C for a while now and I feel like my SA absolutely nailed it. I didn’t even consider this leather or hardware, but now I’m just over the moon with this special piece
> View attachment 5055862
> 
> Outdoors in sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5055863
> 
> Indoors
> 
> View attachment 5055864
> 
> Peek of rouge vif
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Congratulations beautiful bag!


----------



## PrincessTotoro

The bolide 31 wasn't even on my radar but my SA convinced me, I've been using this bag everyday and it's such a versatile and comfortable bag to carry around. It fits a ton as well  Here she is, bolide 31 in clemence leather, Etoupe PHW (now that I've been looking at other bolides, I must say this is my favourite combination)


----------



## _kiki119_

PrincessTotoro said:


> The bolide 31 wasn't even on my radar but my SA convinced me, I've been using this bag everyday and it's such a versatile and comfortable bag to carry around. It fits a ton as well  Here she is, bolide 31 in clemence leather, Etoupe PHW (now that I've been looking at other bolides, I must say this is my favourite combination)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063278


what a fabulous commute there! Grogeous Bolide... with Chanel friend in the back ground


----------



## PrincessTotoro

_kiki119_ said:


> what a fabulous commute there! Grogeous Bolide... with Chanel friend in the back ground


Haha that would be my mum  that was another recent impulse purchase from Chanel. We weren’t too sure but we saw that beauty at Heathrow T3 and just went for it (in our defence it was the last chance to get it duty free and discounted)


----------



## raradarling

PrincessTotoro said:


> The bolide 31 wasn't even on my radar but my SA convinced me, I've been using this bag everyday and it's such a versatile and comfortable bag to carry around. It fits a ton as well  Here she is, bolide 31 in clemence leather, Etoupe PHW (now that I've been looking at other bolides, I must say this is my favourite combination)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063278


Gorgeous! I absolutely love my Bolide 31, too!


----------



## _kiki119_

PrincessTotoro said:


> Haha that would be my mum  that was another recent impulse purchase from Chanel. We weren’t too sure but we saw that beauty at Heathrow T3 and just went for it (in our defence it was the last chance to get it duty free and discounted)


Gorgeous chanel buy! Hope both you and your mom enjoy them in good health


----------



## corgimom11

Manhattan old fashion set for my DH
Camelia sandals
Trip espradrille


----------



## jenayb

corgimom11 said:


> Manhattan old fashion set for my DH
> Camelia sandals
> Trip espradrille
> 
> View attachment 5064208
> View attachment 5064209



Apparently the bourbon set is super hard to come by right now - great buy!! I'm sure hubby loves it!


----------



## PrincessTotoro

_kiki119_ said:


> Gorgeous chanel buy! Hope both you and your mom enjoy them in good health


Thank you  Yes, we've been very lucky in that regard, I hope you are staying safe and well too!


----------



## duggi84

I happened upon a really good deal on another Dwich bracelet this week (new one is the bright red one...trying to figure out the color), and scored a Saxo PM MM (sold as a PM, but measured as MM upon arrival, wah-wah) at a great price for walking the dog. Anyone else have a Saxo? It was hard to find photos of people using them, so I actually didn’t know how big it would seem in-person...it’s about 2x bigger than I thought  but I love it and can’t wait for our next walk to try it out!


----------



## navicular

New-to-me, sac a depeches briefcase in blue roi ostrich from 2001 - the colour shifts from a dusky grey (almost like blue orage) to a brighter shade depending on the light. Separately, a calvi in bougainvillea and bastia in vert verone


----------



## adiomaxo

Introducing my first Hermes bag - Picotin 22 in Clemence Nata  
Took 5 months from when I started looking to when I finally am able to find her. I was losing hope but all is well in the world now that I’ve got my Pico  ILY gift from my DH to boost


----------



## kat.fox

adiomaxo said:


> Introducing my first Hermes bag - Picotin 22 in Clemence Nata
> Took 5 months from when I started looking to when I finally am able to find her. I was losing hope but all is well in the world now that I’ve got my Pico  ILY gift from my DH to boost
> 
> View attachment 5064455


beautiful bag and adorable puppy


----------



## adiomaxo

kat.fox said:


> beautiful bag and adorable puppy


Thank you Kat.fox


----------



## amna72

I went to the store to get myself this gorgeous bracelet, but got offered the bag from my wishlist, 25 B in Gold, which made me sooooo happy


----------



## Antje_MUC

amna72 said:


> I went to the store to get myself this gorgeous bracelet, but got offered the bag from my wishlist, 25 B in Gold, which made me sooooo happy


Wonderful! Congratulations on the new bag.
I went in to bring a 20 year old bag to the spa an was offered the new Bolide 25 in Menthe. There was no way I could say no to this beauty even though I did want to take a break from buying bags after my recent Constance purchase.


----------



## amna72

Thanks, I love your bag 

These are the best surprises, when you really don't expect it. I was waiting and hoping for the one I got, but did not expect it now, especially considering current situation!


----------



## Antje_MUC

amna72 said:


> These are the best surprises, when you really don't expect it. I was waiting and hoping for the one I got, but did not expect it now, especially considering current situation!


Yes wonderful surprises for the two of us! I love your Birkin as well! A real classic combination in a very cute size!


----------



## xxDxx

Antje_MUC said:


> Wonderful! Congratulations on the new bag.
> I went in to bring a 20 year old bag to the spa an was offered the new Bolide 25 in Menthe. There was no way I could say no to this beauty even though I did want to take a break from buying bags after my recent Constance purchase.
> View attachment 5064771


Love menthe in Evercolor! Congrats!


----------



## missBV

kat.fox said:


> just arrived! my Picotin18 in Gold with PHW  I’m so in love with her!
> View attachment 5062637


Gold is really lovely!


----------



## BowieFan1971

missBV said:


> Gold is really lovely!


My fave leather color, period. If I could only have one bag, it would be in that color.


----------



## fatcat2523

Felt so lucky to get offered this cutie, unfortunately the color didn’t work for me. So my sis in law took it off my hands.

Kelly mini 2 in Tri-colors. Prefer blacK so it is so hard to come by


----------



## Hermes Zen

Added to my collection the lizard noir lipstick sleeve from h.com.  It's shinier than I expected but love it!


----------



## Thellie

My new to me Bolide is now suitably dressed to show I think.  I’m just loving the quiet quality she exudes.  Thanks to Shian at NPN for finding her for me.


----------



## momasaurus

Thellie said:


> My new to me Bolide is now suitably dressed to show I think.  I’m just loving the quiet quality she exudes.  Thanks to Shian at NPN for finding her for me.


Fabulous color! Do you know the name?


----------



## oranGetRee

Sharing my little happiness


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

mauihappyplace said:


> I can never say No to a cape from Hermes


The color !


----------



## Hikitten

Last weeks damage. 
Finesse earrings, a blush and travel brush. Then my SA surprised me with the Picotin 18 in nata. Of course needed to add some twillies.
Early this month also added a dog leash and aloha sandals.  probably need to take a break and stay away for Hermès. Lol.


----------



## nadir74

My brand new Kelly 32 étoupe ghw


----------



## _kiki119_

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing my little happiness
> View attachment 5065673
> View attachment 5065674
> View attachment 5065675


What size/color is Miss B?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing my little happiness
> View attachment 5065673
> View attachment 5065674
> View attachment 5065675


Ohhhh this is my first time seeing a baby Birkin Sellier in Blue Frida!!! So gorgeous!! congrats!!!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing my little happiness
> View attachment 5065673
> View attachment 5065674
> View attachment 5065675




Congratulations! This baby B is gorgeous in bleu Frida! I really like the sellier in super vibrant shades - it makes it look less formal!


----------



## gatorpooh

Marble Silk Muffler and Rose Dragee Clic Clac


----------



## papertiger

PrincessTotoro said:


> The bolide 31 wasn't even on my radar but my SA convinced me, I've been using this bag everyday and it's such a versatile and comfortable bag to carry around. It fits a ton as well  Here she is, bolide 31 in clemence leather, Etoupe PHW (now that I've been looking at other bolides, I must say this is my favourite combination)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063278



And note how beautiful with bright blue


----------



## papertiger

gatorpooh said:


> Marble Silk Muffler and Rose Dragee Clic Clac
> 
> View attachment 5065845



Best marble silk I've seen


----------



## gatorpooh

papertiger said:


> Best marble silk I've seen



Thank you! I was so happy to find it at my local boutique.


----------



## hermes&chanel

Constance 24 Noir Veau Madame with Ombré buckle. ❤️


----------



## kat.fox

missBV said:


> Gold is really lovely!





BowieFan1971 said:


> My fave leather color, period. If I could only have one bag, it would be in that color.


yesss! I love H Gold too


----------



## kat.fox

Thellie said:


> My new to me Bolide is now suitably dressed to show I think.  I’m just loving the quiet quality she exudes.  Thanks to Shian at NPN for finding her for me.


lovely bag and twilly  Three Graces is my favourite! I ordered the orange one for my Gold Picotin and can’t wait for it to arrive


----------



## oranGetRee

_kiki119_ said:


> What size/color is Miss B?



It’s Bleu frida.


----------



## _kiki119_

oranGetRee said:


> It’s Bleu frida.


Gorgeous!!!! I am so excited bc i got a b30 in Bleu Frida epsom phw offer waiting for me in May


----------



## Ethengdurst

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing my little happiness
> View attachment 5065673
> View attachment 5065674
> View attachment 5065675


Beautiful I  this!


----------



## Fashionista2

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing my little happiness
> View attachment 5065673
> View attachment 5065674
> View attachment 5065675


Absolutely stunning! Enjoy


----------



## Serenithie

My first Birkin, first two Evelyne 16, a pegasus that will take me to fly away, and a bracelet that will let me sink in deeply (It reads: I am ready for vacation and I miss diving).
Thanks for letting me share!




- Birkin 25 Etoupe, in Togo GHW
- Evelyne 16 Etain & Noir, in Clemence GHW
- Le Pegase Rodeo in Menthe/Bleu Brume/Sesame
- Chaine d'Ancre bracelet


----------



## raradarling

Thellie said:


> My new to me Bolide is now suitably dressed to show I think.  I’m just loving the quiet quality she exudes.  Thanks to Shian at NPN for finding her for me.


Gorgeous!


----------



## BlingCat

Fun little petit h treats 
Couldn't pass on a croc in croc in green! It didn't come with the ribbon charm but h.com customer service was so sweet and sent a pretty peacock pronto ....


----------



## momoc

BlingCat said:


> Fun little petit h treats
> Couldn't pass on a croc in croc in green! It didn't come with the ribbon charm but h.com customer service was so sweet and sent a pretty peacock pronto ....



This is so cute!!


----------



## PJ Gambler

View attachment 5066581
View attachment 5066580
View attachment 5066580
View attachment 5066581


----------



## PJ Gambler

Sorry didn’t mean to double post pics above


----------



## Hermes Zen

It's showering Pretty in Pinks!  My recent h.com package arrived. A couple new blushes, lip enhancers and brushes. I will post more info under Hermes to Launch Skincare & Makeup thread.


----------



## pjhm

This wallet is slim, although large, and easy to see in my bag-although at first wasn't sure of the color-am satisified


----------



## Bereal

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing my little happiness
> View attachment 5065673
> View attachment 5065674
> View attachment 5065675


So pretty


----------



## Orchidlady

Serenithie said:


> My first Birkin, first two Evelyne 16, a pegasus that will take me to fly away, and a bracelet that will let me sink in deeply (It reads: I am ready for vacation and I miss diving).
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5066341
> 
> 
> - Birkin 25 Etoupe, in Togo GHW
> - Evelyne 16 Etain & Noir, in Clemence GHW
> - Le Pegase Rodeo in Menthe/Bleu Brume/Sesame
> - Chaine d'Ancre bracelet


Love love everything and the Pegasus is to die for!


----------



## Serenithie

Orchidlady said:


> Love love everything and the Pegasus is to die for!



Thankssss... menthe pegasus makes me want another green bag (greedy)!


----------



## Phiona88

Medor Picnic Cuff Bracelet - eagerly awaiting for warmer weather so I can style this accessory with summer dresses


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Phiona88 said:


> Medor Picnic Cuff Bracelet - eagerly awaiting for warmer weather so I can style this accessory with summer dresses
> 
> View attachment 5067141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067142


This looks so great, especially in that cheery yellow! Unfortunately my store hasn't received any of these


----------



## kat.fox

arrived today! orange Three Graces twilly for my Picotin and reversible 13mm belt in Noir/Gold with palladium buckle


----------



## Lejic

Halzan in rouge h


----------



## boo1689

Phiona88 said:


> Medor Picnic Cuff Bracelet - eagerly awaiting for warmer weather so I can style this accessory with summer dresses
> 
> View attachment 5067141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067142


As pretty as this is on you I have to say your hands are even prettier!! You gotta be the spokes model for H!


----------



## _kiki119_

Lejic said:


> Halzan in rouge h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067348


beautiful! Never consider this any until
I see the recent purchase here!
Would you let the handle “unbuckle” fm the center strap for ease of usage?


----------



## LynhVy

My Wedding Anniversary Gifts! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## voguekelly711

Hooray! Little background... I used to shop at the Sevres store in Paris as my job took me to France at least once every other month. Obviously, COVID changed that. It's also been such an emotional year, with many unforeseen trials and tribulations putting myself and my family's resolve and strength to the test. We haven't treated ourselves lately with shopping, more focusing on stability and love. 

Now, in some lovely and happy news, my DH and I are moving away from Minnesota to New York City! I had purchased my ostrich Calvi from a wonderful SA there two years ago and emailed them a few weeks ago seeing if I could set up an appointment at Madison. Last Friday, I went in, loved working with my SA and had a BLAST as evidenced below... beyond thankful for so much. Hope you enjoy my mini photo shoot with my rescue pup hehe. 

Introducing..... my new Nata Saut 25 bag in Clemence leather w/ GHW ! I've been hoping for this bag for a while as I LOVE how simple but elegant it is. After last week when a grocery store clerk pulled my DH to the side to ask him if I was carrying a B, I just wanted a H bag that was really low-key under the radar. 

I really aim to use it for overseas travel and summer days.



 Also got a CDC 24 bracelet in Nata swift RGHW to match.




Our rescue pup Bubby questioning my life choices... looking at getting him a H collar soon hehe



I saw @netinvader wearing this bracelet... so I had to get the same bracelet  Trendsetter!  




Couldn't decide between a traditional timepiece or an Apple Watch... but since the Series 6 comes with the orange sport band, I figured it would be easy to swap between active / leisure wear! Already scratched the Fauve Barenia at the bottom... meant to be though! 




Saga Mocassins w PVD hardware! Been lusting after these for a while....




Boris Derbies!! Saw these on the website and asked my SA about them! Tried them on and HAD to say yes even though I was trying to only purchase one pair of shoes. 




Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk!


----------



## Thellie

momasaurus said:


> Fabulous color! Do you know the name?


Hello, sorry for delay in responding, colour I think is charcoal grey, veu Taurillion Clemence. Graphite. Thank you


----------



## Lejic

_kiki119_ said:


> beautiful! Never consider this any until
> I see the recent purchase here!
> Would you let the handle “unbuckle” fm the center strap for ease of usage?


Thank you!

I think I will, yes, or buckle half-way. Otherwise too fussy, and I think the flap gives good security anyway. Obviously depending on where I am; running around I’d worry about spilling things, but most of the time it should be fine I think.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

This dress + some other RTW!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

My SO arrived


----------



## TeeCee77

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> My SO arrived


Stunner! Congrats!


----------



## Ball

Antje_MUC said:


> Wonderful! Congratulations on the new bag.
> I went in to bring a 20 year old bag to the spa an was offered the new Bolide 25 in Menthe. There was no way I could say no to this beauty even though I did want to take a break from buying bags after my recent Constance purchase.
> View attachment 5064771


Congratulations!!  Such a beautiful bag!

I've asked my SA a few weeks ago to let me know when the Bolide 25 comes in but she thought it'd only be coming in 2022?!  Apparently not!

Would you mind letting me know which country you got this from and the price?  Thank you!


----------



## netinvader

chrisjason94 said:


> Hooray! Little background... I used to shop at the Sevres store in Paris as my job took me to France at least once every other month. Obviously, COVID changed that. It's also been such an emotional year, with many unforeseen trials and tribulations putting myself and my family's resolve and strength to the test. We haven't treated ourselves lately with shopping, more focusing on stability and love.
> 
> Now, in some lovely and happy news, my DH and I are moving away from Minnesota to New York City! I had purchased my ostrich Calvi from a wonderful SA there two years ago and emailed them a few weeks ago seeing if I could set up an appointment at Madison. Last Friday, I went in, loved working with my SA and had a BLAST as evidenced below... beyond thankful for so much. Hope you enjoy my mini photo shoot with my rescue pup hehe.
> 
> Introducing..... my new Nata Saut 25 bag in Clemence leather w/ GHW ! I've been hoping for this bag for a while as I LOVE how simple but elegant it is. After last week when a grocery store clerk pulled my DH to the side to ask him if I was carrying a B, I just wanted a H bag that was really low-key under the radar.
> 
> I really aim to use it for overseas travel and summer days.
> View attachment 5067416
> 
> 
> Also got a CDC 24 bracelet in Nata swift RGHW to match.
> 
> View attachment 5067426
> 
> 
> Our rescue pup Bubby questioning my life choices... looking at getting him a H collar soon hehe
> View attachment 5067427
> 
> 
> I saw @netinvader wearing this bracelet... so I had to get the same bracelet  Trendsetter!
> 
> View attachment 5067394
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide between a traditional timepiece or an Apple Watch... but since the Series 6 comes with the orange sport band, I figured it would be easy to swap between active / leisure wear! Already scratched the Fauve Barenia at the bottom... meant to be though!
> 
> View attachment 5067408
> 
> 
> Saga Mocassins w PVD hardware! Been lusting after these for a while....
> 
> View attachment 5067428
> 
> 
> Boris Derbies!! Saw these on the website and asked my SA about them! Tried them on and HAD to say yes even though I was trying to only purchase one pair of shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5067429
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk!



10s 10s 10s across the board. I’m particularly loving those Saga Moccasins! Congrats on this fabulous haul.

Sidenote, I heard Hermès might be throwing a dog centric event soon. You might wanna ask your SA about it and take Bubby with you!


----------



## Antje_MUC

Ball said:


> Would you mind letting me know which country you got this from and the price? Thank you!


I am in Germany.


----------



## Phiona88

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> My SO arrived


Stunning! Please do tell us the specs!


----------



## oranGetRee

LovingTheOrange said:


> This dress + some other RTW!
> 
> View attachment 5067748



this is beautiful!


----------



## luxeloversg

My latest purchase, Calvi Duo in Etoupe Epsom Leather! Such a beauty!


----------



## voguekelly711

netinvader said:


> 10s 10s 10s across the board. I’m particularly loving those Saga Moccasins! Congrats on this fabulous haul.
> 
> Sidenote, I heard Hermès might be throwing a dog centric event soon. You might wanna ask your SA about it and take Bubby with you!



Thank you so much! Yes, they are SO comfy.
I appreciate the heads up about the potential event!


----------



## marzipanchen

LovingTheOrange said:


> This dress + some other RTW!
> 
> View attachment 5067748


wow, this looks great on you!


----------



## Sydny2

luxeloversg said:


> My latest purchase, Calvi Duo in Etoupe Epsom Leather! Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068325
> View attachment 5068326
> View attachment 5068327
> View attachment 5068328


 
I have never seen it. Very interesting!


----------



## kat.fox

Sydny2 said:


> I have never seen it. Very interesting!


I saw it on the website last week, but in Mysore leather  Very interesting indeed!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Newest member of my growing Hermès family. Evelyne PM in Clemence leather.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

TeeCee77 said:


> Stunner! Congrats!


Thank you!



Phiona88 said:


> Stunning! Please do tell us the specs!


Thank you! B30 Verso Malachite/Rose Mexico with Permabrass hardware, Framboise stitching


----------



## adiomaxo

luxeloversg said:


> My latest purchase, Calvi Duo in Etoupe Epsom Leather! Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068325
> View attachment 5068326
> View attachment 5068327
> View attachment 5068328


Ooh is this new? Looks more functional than the usual calvi


----------



## momasaurus

chrisjason94 said:


> Hooray! Little background... I used to shop at the Sevres store in Paris as my job took me to France at least once every other month. Obviously, COVID changed that. It's also been such an emotional year, with many unforeseen trials and tribulations putting myself and my family's resolve and strength to the test. We haven't treated ourselves lately with shopping, more focusing on stability and love.
> 
> Now, in some lovely and happy news, my DH and I are moving away from Minnesota to New York City! I had purchased my ostrich Calvi from a wonderful SA there two years ago and emailed them a few weeks ago seeing if I could set up an appointment at Madison. Last Friday, I went in, loved working with my SA and had a BLAST as evidenced below... beyond thankful for so much. Hope you enjoy my mini photo shoot with my rescue pup hehe.
> 
> Introducing..... my new Nata Saut 25 bag in Clemence leather w/ GHW ! I've been hoping for this bag for a while as I LOVE how simple but elegant it is. After last week when a grocery store clerk pulled my DH to the side to ask him if I was carrying a B, I just wanted a H bag that was really low-key under the radar.
> 
> I really aim to use it for overseas travel and summer days.
> View attachment 5067416
> 
> 
> Also got a CDC 24 bracelet in Nata swift RGHW to match.
> 
> View attachment 5067426
> 
> 
> Our rescue pup Bubby questioning my life choices... looking at getting him a H collar soon hehe
> View attachment 5067427
> 
> 
> I saw @netinvader wearing this bracelet... so I had to get the same bracelet  Trendsetter!
> 
> View attachment 5067394
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide between a traditional timepiece or an Apple Watch... but since the Series 6 comes with the orange sport band, I figured it would be easy to swap between active / leisure wear! Already scratched the Fauve Barenia at the bottom... meant to be though!
> 
> View attachment 5067408
> 
> 
> Saga Mocassins w PVD hardware! Been lusting after these for a while....
> 
> View attachment 5067428
> 
> 
> Boris Derbies!! Saw these on the website and asked my SA about them! Tried them on and HAD to say yes even though I was trying to only purchase one pair of shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5067429
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk!


Beautiful pieces!! I love that Saut bag. As you said, so elegant and subtle. And BUBBIE!!! What an adorable poochie. I hope they love New York!


----------



## luxeloversg

adiomaxo said:


> Ooh is this new? Looks more functional than the usual calvi



yup it is new design from Hermes, i guess not that available in all region as of now, but  it really elevates the practicality of the original Calvi Card Holder.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

oranGetRee said:


> Sharing my little happiness
> View attachment 5065673
> View attachment 5065674
> View attachment 5065675


  Please!! Share more !!!


----------



## vpg

Ally ambrosio said:


> Please!! Share more !!!


Yes, wondering how has been your experience using birkin sellier so far?


----------



## Fashionista2

SpeedyJC said:


> Newest member of my growing Hermès family. Evelyne PM in Clemence leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068645


Definitely the perfect everyday/ travel bag. Enjoy


----------



## nyctt

chrisjason94 said:


> Hooray! Little background... I used to shop at the Sevres store in Paris as my job took me to France at least once every other month. Obviously, COVID changed that. It's also been such an emotional year, with many unforeseen trials and tribulations putting myself and my family's resolve and strength to the test. We haven't treated ourselves lately with shopping, more focusing on stability and love.
> 
> Now, in some lovely and happy news, my DH and I are moving away from Minnesota to New York City! I had purchased my ostrich Calvi from a wonderful SA there two years ago and emailed them a few weeks ago seeing if I could set up an appointment at Madison. Last Friday, I went in, loved working with my SA and had a BLAST as evidenced below... beyond thankful for so much. Hope you enjoy my mini photo shoot with my rescue pup hehe.
> 
> Introducing..... my new Nata Saut 25 bag in Clemence leather w/ GHW ! I've been hoping for this bag for a while as I LOVE how simple but elegant it is. After last week when a grocery store clerk pulled my DH to the side to ask him if I was carrying a B, I just wanted a H bag that was really low-key under the radar.
> 
> I really aim to use it for overseas travel and summer days.
> View attachment 5067416
> 
> 
> Also got a CDC 24 bracelet in Nata swift RGHW to match.
> 
> View attachment 5067426
> 
> 
> Our rescue pup Bubby questioning my life choices... looking at getting him a H collar soon hehe
> View attachment 5067427
> 
> 
> I saw @netinvader wearing this bracelet... so I had to get the same bracelet  Trendsetter!
> 
> View attachment 5067394
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide between a traditional timepiece or an Apple Watch... but since the Series 6 comes with the orange sport band, I figured it would be easy to swap between active / leisure wear! Already scratched the Fauve Barenia at the bottom... meant to be though!
> 
> View attachment 5067408
> 
> 
> Saga Mocassins w PVD hardware! Been lusting after these for a while....
> 
> View attachment 5067428
> 
> 
> Boris Derbies!! Saw these on the website and asked my SA about them! Tried them on and HAD to say yes even though I was trying to only purchase one pair of shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5067429
> 
> 
> Thanks for coming to my Ted Talk!


I love the bag!  Never seen it in stores.  congrats on the move to NYC!


----------



## Livia1

Lejic said:


> Halzan in rouge h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067348




This is gorgeous!
Many congrats.


----------



## Livia1

luxeloversg said:


> My latest purchase, Calvi Duo in Etoupe Epsom Leather! Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068325
> View attachment 5068326
> View attachment 5068327
> View attachment 5068328



This looks very practical!
Thanks for sharing and many congrats.


----------



## 1gunro

Santorini sandals!


----------



## Ball

Antje_MUC said:


> I am in Germany.


Thank you!  Maybe Bolide 25 hasn't arrived in the US yet.  My SA texted me yesterday asking me to make an appointment for next week as there maybe things coming in.  I will see what "things" really come in!


----------



## xmktn

Ball said:


> Thank you!  Maybe Bolide 25 hasn't arrived in the US yet.  My SA texted me yesterday asking me to make an appointment for next week as there maybe things coming in.  I will see what "things" really come in!


Love the Hermes cryptic language we all manage to pick up and master - the ability to speak and understand without providing any details.


----------



## WKN

I am happily enjoying the colours of Hermès with my latest baby, that I brought home from the store last week - B25 in Rose Sakura, swift, PHW. It was indeed a Japanese themed week when I was also surprised with a silk marble scarf from the store and received in the mail, the limited edition Kohei Kyomori's DuoCosmic scarf. The bag is beyond gorgeous and the scarves are amazing, all making me miss my annual trips to Japan even more. Going to spend time later to count the different colours in the DuoCosmic scarf (there must be at least 40, I reckon). Have a good and safe weekend, everyone. Thank you for letting me share my Hermès journey with all of you!

First photo - all things kawaii!




Second photo - some of the Japanese themed scarves in my collection, my late Japanese grandfather would be amused!



Third photo, 
"They blossom, and then 
We gaze, and then the blooms
Scatter, and then ..."
Miss Sakura! (apologies to Onitsura)



Final photo, a happy family but the journey does not end yet as I wait for my Bleu Nuit baby to arrive!


----------



## Ally ambrosio

WKN said:


> I am happily enjoying the colours of Hermès with my latest baby, that I brought home from the store last week - B25 in Rose Sakura, swift, PHW. It was indeed a Japanese themed week when I was also surprised with a silk marble scarf from the store and received in the mail, the limited edition Kohei Kyomori's DuoCosmic scarf. The bag is beyond gorgeous and the scarves are amazing, all making me miss my annual trips to Japan even more. Going to spend time later to count the different colours in the DuoCosmic scarf (there must be at least 40, I reckon). Have a good and safe weekend, everyone. Thank you for letting me share my Hermès journey with all of you!
> 
> First photo - all things kawaii!
> 
> View attachment 5070775
> 
> 
> Second photo - some of the Japanese themed scarves in my collection, my late Japanese grandfather would be amused!
> View attachment 5070777
> 
> 
> Third photo,
> "They blossom, and then
> We gaze, and then the blooms
> Scatter, and then ..."
> Miss Sakura! (apologies to Onitsura)
> View attachment 5070778
> 
> 
> Final photo, a happy family but the journey does not end yet as I wait for my Bleu Nuit baby to arrive!
> View attachment 5070779


Omg! I miss Japan so bad as well!! T.T it’s been two years already!! That’s why I love R Sakura as well!! I love Cherry blossom season and hanami !
Are your pink Twillys new season?


----------



## WKN

Ally ambrosio said:


> Omg! I miss Japan so bad as well!! T.T it’s been two years already!! That’s why I love R Sakura as well!! I love Cherry blossom season and hanami !
> Are your pink Twillys new season?


Ah, we are kindred spirits! My pink Twillys are past season (2016, I think) - Christine Henry's L'Arbre de Vie. I love this design and I have it in a few CWs. I must say though that SS21 has some nice rose twillys - saving them for when all are well again, hopefully soon.


----------



## Springbear

So in love


----------



## Ally ambrosio

WKN said:


> Ah, we are kindred spirits! My pink Twillys are past season (2016, I think) - Christine Henry's L'Arbre de Vie. I love this design and I have it in a few CWs. I must say though that SS21 has some nice rose twillys - saving them for when all are well again, hopefully soon.


Thank you dear   
The way I miss Japan, Japanese colture, foods, people and colors is unbearable T.T
I am not Japanese by any means... but deep inside I feel home when I am there so I guess I was Japanese in my previous life


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Springbear said:


> So in love


This bag is perfect! VA looks the best in Epsom more than togo in my opinion ! 
an absolute dream bag! Looks like Dumbo grey with a hint of blue!


----------



## Springbear

Just ordered the new H08 watch for dh, my watch collector hubby said he never thought he’d be so interested in watch from H so I guess they must have done something right?


----------



## Podoyogurt

Hi all, allow me to share what I received from my SA today    B25 in gold, togo leather with gold hardware.


----------



## queen b blue

Podoyogurt said:


> Hi all, allow me to share what I received from my SA today    B25 in gold, togo leather with gold hardware.


Congrats on your beautiful bag, and your pup is so adorable!!


----------



## balthus

One of the new Apple watch bands but I already sent it back to Apple.  I wanted to love it as I adored the color combo but it was very stiff and uncomfortable.  I will stick to leather or silicone bands.


----------



## pjhm

balthus said:


> One of the new Apple watch bands but I already sent it back to Apple.  I wanted to love it as I adored the color combo but it was very stiff and uncomfortable.  I will stick to leather or silicone bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071297


Their leather bands are very comfortable, especially the single strapped ones.


----------



## madamelizaking

Podoyogurt said:


> Hi all, allow me to share what I received from my SA today    B25 in gold, togo leather with gold hardware.


Oh My GOD are you kidding me?!?!  The bag is gorgeous, of course, but I need to go adopt a puppy.


----------



## MooMooVT

Podoyogurt said:


> Hi all, allow me to share what I received from my SA today    B25 in gold, togo leather with gold hardware.


OMG!! The bag is beautiful but it's your pup that's stealing the show!!!


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Podoyogurt said:


> Hi all, allow me to share what I received from my SA today    B25 in gold, togo leather with gold hardware.



My hearttttt. This is so cute. And the little sweater  

Congrats on the gorgeous new bag!!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

My first! With twillys that I picked up yesterday. My SA recommended the same pattern in two different CWs.


----------



## TeeCee77

Finally! I have craie! I am dead! So so happy with this bag. Off to ban island I go.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

C24 Epsom Rose Texas/Rouge de Coeur PHW


----------



## _kiki119_

tinkerbell68 said:


> My first! With twillys that I picked up yesterday. My SA recommended the same pattern in two different CWs.
> View attachment 5071471


Love!!! Also great recommendation fm SA!


----------



## ahbocat

WKN said:


> I am happily enjoying the colours of Hermès with my latest baby, that I brought home from the store last week - B25 in Rose Sakura, swift, PHW. It was indeed a Japanese themed week when I was also surprised with a silk marble scarf from the store and received in the mail, the limited edition Kohei Kyomori's DuoCosmic scarf. The bag is beyond gorgeous and the scarves are amazing, all making me miss my annual trips to Japan even more. Going to spend time later to count the different colours in the DuoCosmic scarf (there must be at least 40, I reckon). Have a good and safe weekend, everyone. Thank you for letting me share my Hermès journey with all of you!
> 
> First photo - all things kawaii!
> 
> View attachment 5070775
> 
> 
> Second photo - some of the Japanese themed scarves in my collection, my late Japanese grandfather would be amused!
> View attachment 5070777
> 
> 
> Third photo,
> "They blossom, and then
> We gaze, and then the blooms
> Scatter, and then ..."
> Miss Sakura! (apologies to Onitsura)
> View attachment 5070778
> 
> 
> Final photo, a happy family but the journey does not end yet as I wait for my Bleu Nuit baby to arrive!
> View attachment 5070779


Love the Sakura charm!  Kawai ne!


----------



## HBfan81

TeeCee77 said:


> Finally! I have craie! I am dead! So so happy with this bag. Off to ban island I go.


Congrats. It is my dream bag also


----------



## Nana97

Hi everyone! I was lucky enough to be able to purchase a Mini Kelly in Vert Jade, Epsom GHW from my local store yesterday!!!


----------



## Chanelandco

Nana97 said:


> Hi everyone! I was lucky enough to be able to purchase a Mini Kelly in Vert Jade, Epsom GHW from my local store yesterday!!!


Congrats! Love the color.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Nana97 said:


> Hi everyone! I was lucky enough to be able to purchase a Mini Kelly in Vert Jade, Epsom GHW from my local store yesterday!!!


Beautiful H color!! Congratulations


----------



## etoupebirkin

Hermès Passafolia plate. This was enabled by all the lovely China pieces in the Sheltering in Place thread. It is stunning in person. Plus a CSGM and triangle silk.


----------



## tinkerbell68

balthus said:


> One of the new Apple watch bands but I already sent it back to Apple.  I wanted to love it as I adored the color combo but it was very stiff and uncomfortable.  I will stick to leather or silicone bands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071297


My Hermes band softened up very quickly...it is so comfortable now! I have the double tour.


----------



## monteverdi

etoupebirkin said:


> Hermès Passafolia plate. This was enabled by all the lovely China pieces in the Sheltering in Place thread. It is stunning in person. Plus a CSGM and triangle silk.
> 
> View attachment 5072421
> View attachment 5072422
> View attachment 5072423



Lovely plate....


----------



## balthus

tinkerbell68 said:


> My Hermes band softened up very quickly...it is so comfortable now! I have the double tour.



I am referring to the new nylon "Jumping" style that just came out.  I believe these are made in single tour.  I love my leather bands.


----------



## balthus

pjhm said:


> Their leather bands are very comfortable, especially the single strapped ones.


 Yes love the leather bands. Wish I had stocked up on more colors.


----------



## etoupebirkin

monteverdi said:


> Lovely plate....


Go on the Sheltering in Place thread and your China wishlist will go up exponentially.


----------



## Marlee

So happy with my Zebres de Tanzanie Clic H bracelet  




It’s a great addition to my growing collection!


----------



## jenayb

I'll spare posting the various shawls and SLGs that found their way home with me this weekend somehow (hehe) to share my three loveliest little things from the weekend with my SA..  

I had originally flown out to pick up this Noir Ostrich B25 GHW which I was already over the moon about. While there my SA asked if I would like the little Rodeo touch, which yes, duh... love. AND THEN!  I have been asking (read: begging/pleading) for a Pegasus Pop Herbag for so many years and was told it would prob never happen. This surprise at the end was really special, especially in this particular coluor.


----------



## jenayb

Podoyogurt said:


> Hi all, allow me to share what I received from my SA today    B25 in gold, togo leather with gold hardware.



I don't know which I want more. Your bag, or your pup!


----------



## Fashionista2

jenaywins said:


> I'll spare posting the various shawls and SLGs that found their way home with me this weekend somehow (hehe) to share my three loveliest little things from the weekend with my SA..
> 
> I had originally flown out to pick up this Noir Ostrich B25 GHW which I was already over the moon about. While there my SA asked if I would like the little Rodeo touch, which yes, duh... love. AND THEN!  I have been asking (read: begging/pleading) for a Pegasus Pop Herbag for so many years and was told it would prob never happen. This surprise at the end was really special, especially in this particular coluor.
> 
> View attachment 5072771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072772


Stunning! Please enjoy


----------



## jenayb

Fashionista2 said:


> Stunning! Please enjoy


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

jenaywins said:


> I'll spare posting the various shawls and SLGs that found their way home with me this weekend somehow (hehe) to share my three loveliest little things from the weekend with my SA..
> 
> I had originally flown out to pick up this Noir Ostrich B25 GHW which I was already over the moon about. While there my SA asked if I would like the little Rodeo touch, which yes, duh... love. AND THEN!  I have been asking (read: begging/pleading) for a Pegasus Pop Herbag for so many years and was told it would prob never happen. This surprise at the end was really special, especially in this particular coluor.
> 
> View attachment 5072771
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072772



Match made in heaven!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I’ve been busy shopping but too lazy to take photos... Here’re some quick snapshots of just a portion of what I got in April:


----------



## Marmotte

Vide-poches Hermès Sellier


----------



## MissApple

Hikitten said:


> Last weeks damage.
> Finesse earrings, a blush and travel brush. Then my SA surprised me with the Picotin 18 in nata. Of course needed to add some twillies.
> Early this month also added a dog leash and aloha sandals.  probably need to take a break and stay away for Hermès. Lol.


 Love your Nata P18! So cute!! 

One question if you don’t mind me asking: does your travel brush come with a small pouch/dust bag? I’ve seen some people sharing online that the travel brush comes with a mini pouch to store it. But, I didn’t get a pouch for my mini brush.


----------



## acrowcounted

Kostw said:


> Love your Nata P18! So cute!!
> 
> One question if you don’t mind me asking: does your travel brush come with a small pouch/dust bag? I’ve seen some people sharing online that the travel brush comes with a mini pouch to store it. But, I didn’t get a pouch for my mini brush.


My travel blush brush did not come with a pouch either.


----------



## MissApple

acrowcounted said:


> My travel blush brush did not come with a pouch either.


 Thank you so much for sharing as I was really wondering if it’s just me. I’m located in the US and saw online pictures of purchases from Asia where   the mini travel brush come with a pouch as seen in the pic (I screenshot online; will delete if it’s inappropriate). I guess it’s only in Asia then.


----------



## acrowcounted

Kostw said:


> Thank you so much for sharing as I was really wondering if it’s just me. I’m located in the US and saw online pictures of purchases from Asia where   the mini travel brush come with a pouch as seen in the pic (I screenshot online; will delete if it’s inappropriate). I guess it’s only in Asia then.


Are you sure it actually came with the brush? That “pouch” looks like the dustbag that holds a Birkin/Kelly’s clochette. The poster could just be getting creative with items they already owned.
ETA also, I doubt H would use a square pouch for this brush. If they were to include one it would be more rectangular to match the brush dimensions, imo.


----------



## _kiki119_

acrowcounted said:


> Are you sure it actually came with the brush? That “pouch” looks like the dustbag that holds a Birkin/Kelly’s clochette. The poster could just be getting creative with items they already owned.
> ETA also, I doubt H would use a square pouch for this brush. If they were to include one it would be more rectangular to match the brush dimensions, imo.


right - seems like that original poster just added it for a more branded photos


----------



## wearawishbone

Just was offered this beauty. I'm still speechless and in awe. Constance 18 Epsom in 5P "Bubblegum"


----------



## MissApple

_kiki119_ said:


> right - seems like that original poster just added it for a more branded photos





acrowcounted said:


> Are you sure it actually came with the brush? That “pouch” looks like the dustbag that holds a Birkin/Kelly’s clochette. The poster could just be getting creative with items they already owned.
> ETA also, I doubt H would use a square pouch for this brush. If they were to include one it would be more rectangular to match the brush dimensions, imo.


Hi,
Yes, I know the pouch looks exactly like the mini dust bag which holds the Kelly/Birkin clochette or even the belt buckles. But, a few posts I read from a FB group claiming that sales associates in Taiwan gave out this mini pouch with the purchase of the travel brush. I don’t know why but am certain that shoppers in Taiwan who bought the travel brush did get this mini dust bag.


----------



## Hikitten

Kostw said:


> Love your Nata P18! So cute!!
> 
> One question if you don’t mind me asking: does your travel brush come with a small pouch/dust bag? I’ve seen some people sharing online that the travel brush comes with a mini pouch to store it. But, I didn’t get a pouch for my mini brush.



Thanks! 
No it didn’t actually which is disappointing. It was just wrapped in tissue paper. No orange box either. I haven’t seen others with a pouch. Wonder if we can ask for one.


----------



## ardenp

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve been busy shopping but too lazy to take photos... Here’re some quick snapshots of just a portion of what I got in April:
> 
> View attachment 5072973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072977


Oh my, what is the name of these owl twillies? Are they new this season? Amazing!


----------



## momoc

ardenp said:


> Oh my, what is the name of these owl twillies? Are they new this season? Amazing!



Not OP but yea - those are the La Danse des Amazones twilly from SS2021 season. (Ref code H063593S)


----------



## kat.fox

ardenp said:


> Oh my, what is the name of these owl twillies? Are they new this season? Amazing!


they are La Danse des Amazones twillies


----------



## chanelliel

Treated myself to a little gift to celebrate a new job! Absolutely in love with bleu orange, so happy they brought it back this season. I am considering buying everything in this colour hehe


----------



## ardenp

momoc said:


> Not OP but yea - those are the La Danse des Amazones twilly from SS2021 season. (Ref code H063593S)


Thank you, and thanks to kat.fox as well.  It's interesting that the twillie design is so different from the scarf design (from quick search on h.com), basically it's the owl I'm so attracted to!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ardenp said:


> Thank you, and thanks to kat.fox as well.  It's interesting that the twillie design is so different from the scarf design (from quick search on h.com), basically it's the owl I'm so attracted to!



Yes I bought this twilly in multiple cws because of the owl, which’s my daughter’s school mascot. She’s allowed to use any of these twillies


----------



## nymeria

chanelliel said:


> Treated myself to a little gift to celebrate a new job! Absolutely in love with bleu orange, so happy they brought it back this season. I am considering buying everything in this colour hehe


Congrats on your new job! What a wonderful way to celebrate


----------



## Hermeaddict

One of my many recent purchases. So now am ready for a rainy day! Well may just wear it just because, it's H! Plus blush in all 4 shades, long brush, travel brush, bathing suit in orange. Clogs both versions. But love this raincoat. Reminds me of being a kid!  (sorry ladies not the best pics)


----------



## pjhm

balthus said:


> Yes love the leather bands. Wish I had stocked up on more colors.


Me too!


----------



## pjhm

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve been busy shopping but too lazy to take photos... Here’re some quick snapshots of just a portion of what I got in April:
> 
> View attachment 5072973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072975
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072977


That navy croc wallet is exquisite!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Hermeaddict said:


> One of my many recent purchases. So now am ready for a rainy day! Well may just wear it just because, it's H! Plus blush in all 4 shades, long brush, travel brush, bathing suit in orange. Clogs both versions. But love this raincoat. Reminds me of being a kid!  (sorry ladies not the best pics)
> 
> View attachment 5073628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073633



You don’t need to wait for a rainy day to wear it! It’s becoming one of my favorite outwear recently and I’ve got lots of compliments and I highly doubt anyone knows that it’s Hermes, which is a huge plus!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

pjhm said:


> That navy croc wallet is exquisite!



Thank you. It’s Bleu Encre. I had a choice of 4 colors and all of them were amazing colors but I haven’t seen Bleu Encre in exotics yet so I decided to get it.


----------



## raradarling

chanelliel said:


> Treated myself to a little gift to celebrate a new job! Absolutely in love with bleu orange, so happy they brought it back this season. I am considering buying everything in this colour hehe


I love this colour! I hope to see it irl - it just looks like the perfect storm blue/grey.


----------



## rowy65

My first Hermès bag.  Classic Evelyne PM in Gold


----------



## amna72

BirkinBish said:


> Wanted to share my most recent buys! Been so happy with them all.
> Casquette Cavale gold/marron jaune
> Evelyne TPM in bleu nuit
> Le Timbalier 90cm wash scarf
> Paris loafers in blanc/bois de santal with rose gold buckle



Hi, gorgeous, I love it all, especially the Paris loafers. Can you please let me know how the sizing of the loafers is? Thanks


----------



## Perja

acrowcounted said:


> Are you sure it actually came with the brush? That “pouch” looks like the dustbag that holds a Birkin/Kelly’s clochette. The poster could just be getting creative with items they already owned.
> ETA also, I doubt H would use a square pouch for this brush. If they were to include one it would be more rectangular to match the brush dimensions, imo.





Hikitten said:


> Thanks!
> No it didn’t actually which is disappointing. It was just wrapped in tissue paper. No orange box either. I haven’t seen others with a pouch. Wonder if we can ask for one.


If you get on well with your SA, you could ask them for one at your next visit, especially if you mention you’d love to keep the brush and your bag clean. I asked if I could have one to use as a catch-all bag in a tote (even shamelessly specified what sort of dimensions ) and got it.


OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you. It’s Bleu Encre. I had a choice of 4 colors and all of them were amazing colors but I haven’t seen Bleu Encre in exotics yet so I decided to get it.


That’s gorgeous. I’m such a sucker for bleu encre. Congratulations and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## BirkinBish

amna72 said:


> Hi, gorgeous, I love it all, especially the Paris loafers. Can you please let me know how the sizing of the loafers is? Thanks


Hi! I found them to be slightly large. For reference I’m a true 38 in the Orans and St Germain. I got a 38 in these as well but need a little insole. Luckily I didn’t have any issues fitting a generic insole in them!


----------



## amna72

BirkinBish said:


> Hi! I found them to be slightly large. For reference I’m a true 38 in the Orans and St Germain. I got a 38 in these as well but need a little insole. Luckily I didn’t have any issues fitting a generic insole in them!



Thank you very much


----------



## Hermeaddict

A few more rtw pieces. The oversized cardigan my SA was able to find. How? I do not know.


----------



## hannahsophia

My new medium sized neobain pouch! Can’t wait to use!


----------



## PrincessTotoro

Not as recent as my bolide 31 but it still feels very recent to me as I bought this in early April. I give you the Picotin 18 in vert bosphore with PHW and of course how can I forget the cute little horse


----------



## Wokin4aBirkin

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2802360
> 
> My latest purchase via my H fairy. Buttersoft lambskin gloves in exactly my size, with cashmere lining. This combination isn't ordered in my local stores, it was found in Paris. Perfect for winter.



Love these ! definitely would love to find these !


----------



## Wokin4aBirkin

klynneann said:


> Here is my last H purchase - and first scarf!  Originally, I had no interest in H scarves, just the leathers, but all you ladies are quickly turning me into a convert. Fleurs et papillons...




this is beautiful! i love the scarves, but i am obsessed with twillys ! i use them on the bags, in my hair, etc


----------



## _kiki119_

Hermeaddict said:


> One of my many recent purchases. So now am ready for a rainy day! Well may just wear it just because, it's H! Plus blush in all 4 shades, long brush, travel brush, bathing suit in orange. Clogs both versions. But love this raincoat. Reminds me of being a kid!  (sorry ladies not the best pics)
> 
> View attachment 5073628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073633


Gorgeous i have been dying for the jacket but out of stock... may i ask which country did you purchase?


----------



## hibenji

Craie evelyne pm with maxi twilly strap❤️


----------



## Jaderade

hibenji said:


> Craie evelyne pm with maxi twilly strap❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075009



So beautiful, I literally just added this bag color combo to my wishlist and love the twilly strap


----------



## Babypooh777

Tadaaa...!

Paris loafers and Oz mules both in Rose Gold Hardware, and 2 lip enhancers..

Seriously thinking to add another pair of the same oz mules as a back up as I really love them! I was thinking it's really hard to come across a neutral color like this, with leather lining(!!), and rose gold hardware. Am I crazy?? What do you think?


----------



## Mari_Roma

Just received my new H passant clutch  It's stunning bag with very reasonable price point, BUT it's a way thinner than I thought....

Ladies what do you think should I keep it? I'm going to use it like everyday bag and I must put inside my maxIphone, car key and some cash/creditcards... if somebody has a similar thiny bag please share your experience!


----------



## Goodfrtune

Mari_Roma said:


> Just received my new H passant clutch  It's stunning bag with very reasonable price point, BUT it's a way thinner than I thought....
> 
> Ladies what do you think should I keep it? I'm going to use it like everyday bag and I must put inside my maxIphone, car key and some cash/creditcards... if somebody has a similar thiny bag please share your experience!
> 
> View attachment 5075032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075036


I just bought this same bag but in different colors yesterday. I think it’s adorable. I’m looking to use it mainly as a crossbody bag when traveling or as a clutch for casual evenings. I would try fitting all the items in the bag and see if it works or if it’s too bulky.


----------



## amna72

Babypooh777 said:


> Tadaaa...!
> 
> Paris loafers and Oz mules both in Rose Gold Hardware, and 2 lip enhancers..
> 
> Seriously thinking to add another pair of the same oz mules as a back up as I really love them! I was thinking it's really hard to come across a neutral color like this, with leather lining(!!), and rose gold hardware. Am I crazy?? What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5075016



I love your shoes and you should definitely get a back-up if they are so special. I will visit the store on Saturday and check if I can try Paris loafers


----------



## Perja

And here is my beauty!! It took ages to arrive but now I finally have a marble scarf in my collection.


----------



## thriftyandlux

Supposed to be on ban island...but I couldn't resist when my SA texted me with this marble scarf offer 
Super happy to add this to my collection


----------



## Siha77

thriftyandlux said:


> Supposed to be on ban island...but I couldn't resist when my SA texted me with this marble scarf offer
> Super happy to add this to my collection
> View attachment 5075367



Congrats!!! Mine is coming tomorrow! I can't wait to own a marble scarf!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Last month during one of my "study breaks" to Hermes, my SA surprised me with this...BUT I promised myself that I would not unbox until EXAM DAY...which was today. SO here is B25  TOGO vert Bosphore phw (She knows I can never turn down blue)


----------



## Mari_Roma

Goodfrtune said:


> I just bought this same bag but in different colors yesterday. I think it’s adorable. I’m looking to use it mainly as a crossbody bag when traveling or as a clutch for casual evenings. I would try fitting all the items in the bag and see if it works or if it’s too bulky.


Please show your bag when it arrive! So curious to see it in another color ))))


----------



## mishelbe

Went to see the new RTW collection on my birthday and my SA surprised me with a B30 Noir, Togo, Rose Gold Hardware.


----------



## 880

amna72 said:


> I love your shoes and you should definitely get a back-up if they are so special. I will visit the store on Saturday and check if I can try Paris loafers


@Babypooh777, I buy back ups of things I love!

@maxroxxherhandbags, thank you for your kind words below! Hugs


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> @Babypooh777, I buy back ups of things I love!


Off topic...BUT....OMG! your cuff is so beautiful! Happy 30th anniversary


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermeaddict said:


> A few more rtw pieces. The oversized cardigan my SA was able to find. How? I do not know.


Wow! love that cardigan... H Fairy really does perform miracles hahahah
Congrats!


----------



## Hermes Zen

I feel a little wimpy for showing one marble twilly. BUT I love it and so happy I was able to get one!   The K sisters will have to share it.


----------



## PANda_USC

Ms.Bleu Electrique B30 in clemence with GHW. More stunning in-person than I expected!


----------



## hakyugyu

My SA called and surprised me with this cutie. I have been asking for this bag for the past 6 months!


----------



## millux

PANda_USC said:


> Ms.Bleu Electrique B30 in clemence with GHW. More stunning in-person than I expected!
> 
> View attachment 5075904



 wow, electric indeed! what an incredible saturation of colour!


----------



## Hermeaddict

This little darling came trotting into my life and I was touched! (Oh come on I had to, lol)


----------



## raradarling

mauihappyplace said:


> Last month during one of my "study breaks" to Hermes, my SA surprised me with this...BUT I promised myself that I would not unbox until EXAM DAY...which was today. SO here is B25  TOGO vert Bosphore phw (She knows I can never turn down blue)


I love this colour!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PANda_USC said:


> Ms.Bleu Electrique B30 in clemence with GHW. More stunning in-person than I expected!
> 
> View attachment 5075904


WOW!  I always knew clemence took color well but DAM! That is super saturated!!! No filter on this pic? Congrats she's gorgeous!


----------



## PANda_USC

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW!  I always knew clemence took color well but DAM! That is super saturated!!! No filter on this pic? Congrats she's gorgeous!


Yah, no filter! Just pure daylight! And I hear you. While clemence is slightly heavier than togo, I prefer clemence leather because of how it takes/absorbs color. I would say it takes color just as well as epsom (but I am not a fan of embossed leather)


----------



## pixiestyx00

I could not believe it when my SA got in touch with me! Rose Pourpre is absolutely my favorite color in alligator! It looks almost purple inside and bright magenta out in the sunlight. I can’t use my matching Bearn wallet with it but this Kelly to Go is absolutely stunning!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

The Hermes Esprit sweatshirt dress !!! Im so excited I was able to fit in size 36 !! Im size 44 so this dress is made oversized. Lol


----------



## Hermeaddict

MrsMBunboxing said:


> The Hermes Esprit sweatshirt dress !!! Im so excited I was able to fit in size 36 !! Im size 44 so this dress is made oversized. Lol


OMG! Just got this dress isn't it adorable. So cozy and easy! Congrats!


----------



## ChloeSF

Here's my lovely Jypsiere 28 in etoupe clemence, which I received in a fairly sad state from eBay for $1,200 (it was missing its turnlock, among other thing), but which was restored beautifully by Hermes! Best deal ever 

View attachment 5076568


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hermeaddict said:


> OMG! Just got this dress isn't it adorable. So cozy and easy! Congrats!


Yes, yes!!! My ever first dress from Hermes!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Yes, yes!!! My ever first dress from Hermes!!


Oh be prepared! Lol. The RTW recently is very addictive. Enjoy, you look fab!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

PANda_USC said:


> Ms.Bleu Electrique B30 in clemence with GHW. More stunning in-person than I expected!
> 
> View attachment 5075904


Love this color, so vibrant. Congratulations!


----------



## Ball

Bolide 25 (noir epsom ghw).  So happy with this new size!


----------



## Ball

And a canvas bag for rainy days.  Can be used as shoulder / crossbody and backpack!  And has a very generous zipper pocket inside too!


----------



## Ball

And a belt, a double tour bracelet, O'Kelly pendant, and a silk'in coin purse.


----------



## showgratitude

Kelly 32 in Feu, GHW, Clemence leather with my Aruna Seth flats.....


----------



## tinkerbell68

Silk! Also ordered the Animapolis Maxi twilly


----------



## I_AM_AYM

Finally scored a so black rodeo after missing out countless times on H.com!! So happy


----------



## hers4eva

showgratitude said:


> Kelly 32 in Feu, GHW, Clemence leather with my Aruna Seth flats.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076801



Stunning color


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Constance to go in Bordeaux alligator GHW. So in love! Bordeaux alligator/croc Kelly 25/28 has been my top wishlist bag, and I’m so happy that I was able to get the CTG first. Now I can have more patience waiting for the Kelly to show up one day.


----------



## tinkerbell68

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Constance to go in Bordeaux alligator GHW. So in love! Bordeaux alligator/croc Kelly 25/28 has been my top wishlist bag, and I’m so happy that I was able to get the CTG first. Now I can have more patience waiting for the Kelly to show up one day.
> 
> View attachment 5077581
> View attachment 5077582
> View attachment 5077583


Beautiful!


----------



## jenayb

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Constance to go in Bordeaux alligator GHW. So in love! Bordeaux alligator/croc Kelly 25/28 has been my top wishlist bag, and I’m so happy that I was able to get the CTG first. Now I can have more patience waiting for the Kelly to show up one day.
> 
> View attachment 5077581
> View attachment 5077582
> View attachment 5077583



Wow! This is such a gorgeous piece!!! Enjoy!


----------



## mcpro

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Constance to go in Bordeaux alligator GHW. So in love! Bordeaux alligator/croc Kelly 25/28 has been my top wishlist bag, and I’m so happy that I was able to get the CTG first. Now I can have more patience waiting for the Kelly to show up one day.
> 
> View attachment 5077581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077582
> View attachment 5077583


soooo pretty !!! one of my favorite color !!


----------



## amna72

My new ring to match my bracelet and two pair of shoes in Bois De Santal colour which was not easy to find, but I finally got them


----------



## Hktokyo

Garden party toile reverso gold and magenta and sandals!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## cuselover

PANda_USC said:


> Ms.Bleu Electrique B30 in clemence with GHW. More stunning in-person than I expected!
> 
> View attachment 5075904


Is this color back in production ?


----------



## voguekelly711

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Thanks for letting me share



Omg is that the cordage pendant? I've been dying to get my hands on that... it disappeared from the website before I could snag it! Beautiful pieces though - congratulations


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

yes. Its the cordage pendant. I saw it on the website but it was gone really quick. I asked my Sa to let me know if they get one in store and she called me two days later. They got two in store.

Try asking your Sa. Hope you can get one. 



chrisjason94 said:


> Omg is that the cordage pendant? I've been dying to get my hands on that... it disappeared from the website before I could snag it! Beautiful pieces though - congratulations


----------



## voguekelly711

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> yes. Its the cordage pendant. I saw it on the website but it was gone really quick. I asked my Sa to let me know if they get one in store and she called me two days later. They got two in store.
> 
> Try asking your Sa. Hope you can get one.



Hehe email was already sent  Glad you got one of the two!!


----------



## loveone7

I’m happy to share after waiting awhile to locate the right combo of Hardware and leather I finally found my two loves. Kelly danse in swift and my Constance wallet to go in gold! What a way to start of the month of May! Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## gatorpooh

La Danse des Amazones scarf and Lift scarf ring ❤


----------



## Mapoon

tinkerbell68 said:


> Silk! Also ordered the Animapolis Maxi twilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5076948


This is so adorable!!


----------



## Mapoon

I picked up a pair of mini pop H earrings in noir with rose gold hardware   It’s so hard to get such colours and I have been stalking the website so was lucky for a friend to tell me the store had some. Cannot wait to wear them!


----------



## JeanGranger

They didn’t have Glenan Bracelet in Blue with GHW. So I chose Orange Swift


----------



## elle woods

Purchased a few fragrances for a Mother's Day gift for my aunt and my SA also happened to show me this cutie which of course I said yes to!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Is it a pompon or a bag? 
Silk bag with 2 different patterns and a draw string closure that fits both on my arm or over my shoulder. From the Petit H collection


----------



## img

Not a purchase but Mother’s Day gifts from DH.
Evelyne PM in Gold, Silkin Compact Wallet in Rose Confetti, and Bastia in Rose Lipstick. Loooove the lining of the wallet!

Happy Mother’s Day to all!


----------



## luckylove

img said:


> Not a purchase but Mother’s Day gifts from DH.
> Evelyne PM in Gold, Silkin Compact Wallet in Rose Confetti, and Bastia in Rose Lipstick. Loooove the lining of the wallet!
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to all!



Lovely gifts from your thoughtful DH! Hope you are having a wonderful Mother's Day!


----------



## Mapoon

img said:


> Not a purchase but Mother’s Day gifts from DH.
> Evelyne PM in Gold, Silkin Compact Wallet in Rose Confetti, and Bastia in Rose Lipstick. Loooove the lining of the wallet!
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to all!


Beautiful, thoughtful and useful gifts! Happy Mother's Day to you too!
Love the Evelyne!!


----------



## surfer

A few cw of space derby scarves from hubby and myself for Mother's Day


----------



## saban

surfer said:


> A few cw of space derby scarves from hubby and myself for Mother's Day
> View attachment 5079367



I just picked this up this weekend as well and I love it so much!


----------



## surfer

saban said:


> I just picked this up this weekend as well and I love it so much!



Yes I am crazy about them


----------



## serene

Earrings in rose gold


----------



## _kiki119_

surfer said:


> A few cw of space derby scarves from hubby and myself for Mother's Day
> View attachment 5079366
> View attachment 5079367
> View attachment 5079369


omg the pastel CW is so dreamy!! so mad that my online order got canceled last week!!! this is def on my must-have list!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Most recent shopping trip over a month ago in Orlando (DH did pretty well) :
 men’s mule in noir, C-Addict men’s sneaker in blanc , he stocked up on Terre d’Hermes perfume/ deodorant/ body wash- body wash in the pamplemousse and rhubarb scents - and for me : my first silk-in coin purse in Blue Frida in Epsom (I think - the receipt doesn’t specify)- I cannot wait until H opens up in my local mall ...can’t wait until July !


----------



## KBKB

grapegravity said:


> Took a super long break from tpf and here is my latest newin


color combination on the pegasus is soooo cute!!!


----------



## LynhVy

Mini Constance and Rodeo PM Touch! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CocoLover27

elle woods said:


> Purchased a few fragrances for a Mother's Day gift for my aunt and my SA also happened to show me this cutie which of course I said yes to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078942


Been waiting for pegase , not sure if it’s available in USA now . Did you get it in USA?


----------



## catin

serene said:


> Earrings in rose gold


I use these a lot to keep my earring holes open haha - During the pandemic I wasn't wearing earrings as much and had some trouble on that front. These worked great at what I needed them for (something low profile and small with a secure backing if I slept with them) AND they are cute.....AND they keep my earring holes in good shape for all my other H earrings.


----------



## surfer

_kiki119_ said:


> omg the pastel CW is so dreamy!! so mad that my online order got canceled last week!!! this is def on my must-have list!


Let me know if you need help I know where to find one


----------



## _kiki119_

surfer said:


> Let me know if you need help I know where to find one



You are so kind!!! I told my SA i want EVERY color… i will give her a chance to source for me.


----------



## elle woods

CocoLover27 said:


> Been waiting for pegase , not sure if it’s available in USA now . Did you get it in USA?


No I got it in Canada


----------



## parisallyouneed

Jypsiere 28 Etain Taurillon Clemence, not the most popular bag style but I feel that it suits my lifestyle a bit more at the moment.


----------



## tinkerbell68

parisallyouneed said:


> Jypsiere 28 Etain Taurillon Clemence, not the most popular bag style but I feel that it suits my lifestyle a bit more at the moment.


I love this casual crossbody. Congrats!


----------



## VCA21

My Mother’s Day presents from DH and 3 babies”arrived today 
Feels like Christmas


----------



## amna72

VCA21 said:


> My Mother’s Day presents from DH and 3 babies”arrived today
> Feels like Christmas
> View attachment 5080540
> View attachment 5080539
> View attachment 5080541
> View attachment 5080542
> 
> View attachment 5080544
> 
> View attachment 5080543



OMG beautiful, you are blessed with such a family


----------



## VCA21

amna72 said:


> OMG beautiful, you are blessed with such a family


Thank you, Anna


----------



## LuckyBitch

parisallyouneed said:


> Jypsiere 28 Etain Taurillon Clemence, not the most popular bag style but I feel that it suits my lifestyle a bit more at the moment.


Beautiful bag, it seems like the perfect size for you.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Two new twillies for my black b25.  Love the colors, the owl (front side of twilly), lion and the red heart (on the back side of the twilly). Think the yellow/gold will add just enough pop of color for this summer!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage 1956 Box Kelly. It will be restored, hopefully by Hermès. She is more than a bag, she is a piece of history, from the year when Princess Grace hid her baby bump and the Kelly bag became the Kelly bag.


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> Two new twillies for my black b25.  Love the colors, the owl (front side of twilly), lion and the red heart (on the back side of the twilly). Think the yellow/gold will add just enough pop of color for this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5080913
> View attachment 5080914
> View attachment 5080915


I have not seen this colour combination, the red heart looks so nice! I got the pink one as well and it's amazing both sides have different prints.


----------



## Hermeaddict

BowieFan1971 said:


> Vintage 1956 Box Kelly. It will be restored, hopefully by Hermès. She is more than a bag, she is a piece of history, from the year when Princess Grace hid her baby bump and the Kelly bag became the Kelly bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081073


First please tell your son thank you for his service. As a side note such a beautiful piece with rich history. She is gorgeous now cannot wait to see what she will look like restored. Congrats!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hermeaddict said:


> First please tell your son thank you for his service. As a side note such a beautiful piece with rich history. She is gorgeous now cannot wait to see what she will look like restored. Congrats!


Thank you! I will. He patches up Marines and keeps them healthy so they can keep training and fighting.

My beauty arrives on Friday and I am taking her to H next week to see what they say. So excited!


----------



## Hermeaddict

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! I will. He patches up Marines and keeps them healthy so they can keep training and fighting.
> 
> My beauty arrives on Friday and I am taking her to H next week to see what they say. So excited!


Wow! Just amazing on both those notes! Am proud and excited for your son and your new H beauty!


----------



## Ball

I got my hands on the Rodeo Pegase too!


----------



## PJ Gambler

parisallyouneed said:


> Jypsiere 28 Etain Taurillon Clemence, not the most popular bag style but I feel that it suits my lifestyle a bit more at the moment.


I think it’s really good looking.


----------



## duggi84

I hope this counts since I got it at Hermès... did anyone else get a St. Louis piece at this year's flower/Mother's Day event?  They had so many beautiful pieces!  We originally really liked the Jaipur which they had at the event, but it was way too large to be practical once we saw it in person.  Our SA allowed us to browse the catalog and we saw the Sequin vase, and put in an order and crossed our fingers (since it's a limited edition of 88).  I got to pick it up last week (some of you may have spied the blue box in my post in the passenger seat thread) and we couldn't be happier with it!  It's really sparkly  and has such an amazing ring to it for such a large and heavy piece. Of course the lighting in the store is the best photo I have of it


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Something small, but makes me happy.


----------



## Marmotte

CDC 24 in Rose Azalée Swift and Rose gold HW


----------



## regina_lim82

My 1st online purchase!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Love how understated and elegant this belt is..


----------



## sbelle

Love this Constance slim.  I almost certainly will never wear it on my belt but it is awesome as a wallet .
	

		
			
		

		
	








As for those who might be interested , here is a comparison with a compact Constance wallet that I already owned .


----------



## Perja

sbelle said:


> Love this Constance slim.  I almost certainly will never wear it on my belt but it is awesome as a wallet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081795
> View attachment 5081796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081800
> 
> 
> As for those who might be interested , here is a comparison with a compact Constance wallet that I already owned .
> 
> View attachment 5081804
> View attachment 5081808


They are both gorgeous but I’m blown away by the blue of your compact C. What is it called, if you remember?


----------



## kat.fox

Glam80 said:


> Love how understated and elegant this belt is..
> View attachment 5081599


yesss! H belts are the best  I bought one in 13 mm recently and just love it  already sold my other belts from Gucci and Bottega Veneta, because this one is enough for all


----------



## sbelle

Perja said:


> They are both gorgeous but I’m blown away by the blue of your compact C. What is it called, if you remember?



Thank you !
lol I was blown away when the SA showed it to me too so there was no way to walk away from it .   I don’t remember the year , but I think it was 2015 or 2016 and the color is bleu saint cyr .


----------



## Perja

sbelle said:


> Thank you !
> lol I was blown away when the SA showed it to me too so there was no way to walk away from it .   I don’t remember the year , but I think it was 2015 or 2016 and the color is bleu saint cyr .


Definitely a good call    Congratulations and thank you for sharing this beauty


----------



## Mapoon

sbelle said:


> Love this Constance slim.  I almost certainly will never wear it on my belt but it is awesome as a wallet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081795
> View attachment 5081796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081800
> 
> 
> As for those who might be interested , here is a comparison with a compact Constance wallet that I already owned .
> 
> View attachment 5081804
> View attachment 5081808


Wow the constance slim is gorgeous!


----------



## Fashionista2

Birkin 30 cm, Epsom leather, Bleu Frida. Such a stunning color.


----------



## demicouture

I got the call for the … calya 
Usually only wear sandals in summer but thought to change up my look a little and absolutely love this colour!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

demicouture said:


> I got the call for the … calya
> Usually only wear sandals in summer but thought to change up my look a little and absolutely love this colour!


Love these and the color is nice!!! Is it cream?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Fashionista2 said:


> Birkin 30 cm, Epsom leather, Bleu Frida. Such a stunning color.


Stunning!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sbelle said:


> Love this Constance slim.  I almost certainly will never wear it on my belt but it is awesome as a wallet .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081795
> View attachment 5081796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081800
> 
> 
> As for those who might be interested , here is a comparison with a compact Constance wallet that I already owned .
> 
> View attachment 5081804
> View attachment 5081808


Both are so gorgeous!!! So the interior is just an open space (no card slots?) and has a removable zip pouch??


----------



## demicouture

Israeli_Flava said:


> Love these and the color is nice!!! Is it cream?


Thank you!
The colour is Hêtre which is a sort of wood.


----------



## sbelle

Israeli_Flava said:


> Both are so gorgeous!!! So the interior is just an open space (no card slots?) and has a removable zip pouch??




Thanks!

EDITED :  I didn't think that there were any slots inside (even though I have been using it!). But I just was re-arranging things and noticed that although the interior is an open space, it has two card slots — one on the interior front and one in the interior back .  A card does fit in each .




It has been mentioned elsewhere in the forum that the pouch is not long enough for cards.  I imagine I will use it for small amounts of change.



it is a small wallet — approximately 5 x 4 x 1.5 inches .  Over the last year I have started carrying very little with me, so for me it’s really a perfect size.  And I love how it feels in my hands!

One more comparison for those who are interested in comparing to other H wallets.  Here is a side by side with a compact bearn.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sbelle said:


> Thanks!
> 
> EDITED :  I didn't think that there were any slots inside (even though I have been using it!). But I just was re-arranging things and noticed that although the interior is an open space, it has two card slots — one on the interior front and one in the interior back .  A card does fit in each .
> 
> View attachment 5082449
> 
> 
> It has been mentioned elsewhere in the forum that the pouch is not long enough for cards.  I imagine I will use it for small amounts of change.
> 
> 
> 
> it is a small wallet — approximately 5 x 4 x 1.5 inches .  Over the last year I have started carrying very little with me, so for me it’s really a perfect size.  And I love how it feels in my hands!
> 
> One more comparison for those who are interested in comparing to other H wallets.  Here is a side by side with a compact bearn.
> 
> View attachment 5082441


Very helpful!!! Loveit! Thanks dear!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

demicouture said:


> Thank you!
> The colour is Hêtre which is a sort of wood.


Right but does it look cream like in your photo? Just asking bc I want these =)


----------



## demicouture

Israeli_Flava said:


> Right but does it look cream like in your photo? Just asking bc I want these =)


Absolutely! The colour is true to the pic, a beautiful creamy beige. The perfect neutral I feel.


----------



## garçon_H

Picked up a passport cover in preparation for my new passport 
also received a scarf ring as an early birthday gift!


----------



## happiness07

I got these from Las Vegas last month


----------



## PrincessTotoro

Hermes store in the middle of a magical, mysterious woods... how can you say no? I'm getting a little addicted to ordering from hermes.com...


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My 19th anniversary gift finally arrived, right on on our anniversary after a little bit of hiccup and delay.

B30 Touch in Cassis Alligator and Violine Ostrich, Roulis slim wallet in Quebracho chèvre and double face C’est La Fete scarf.


----------



## Fashionista2

garçon_H said:


> Picked up a passport cover in preparation for my new passport
> also received a scarf ring as an early birthday gift!
> 
> View attachment 5082511
> View attachment 5082512


Wow! The color of the passport holder is beautiful! Which color is that?


----------



## Fashionista2

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My 19th anniversary gift finally arrived, right on on our anniversary after a little bit of hiccup and delay.
> 
> B30 Touch in Cassis Alligator and Violine Ostrich, Roulis slim wallet in Quebracho chèvre and double face C’est La Fete scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5082766
> View attachment 5082767
> View attachment 5082768


Truly stunning Birkin! Please enjoy


----------



## Fashionista2

Hermes Zen said:


> Two new twillies for my black b25.  Love the colors, the owl (front side of twilly), lion and the red heart (on the back side of the twilly). Think the yellow/gold will add just enough pop of color for this summer!
> 
> View attachment 5080913
> View attachment 5080914
> View attachment 5080915


I just purchased this twilly. It's truly beautiful


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My 19th anniversary gift finally arrived, right on on our anniversary after a little bit of hiccup and delay.
> 
> B30 Touch in Cassis Alligator and Violine Ostrich, Roulis slim wallet in Quebracho chèvre and double face C’est La Fete scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5082766
> View attachment 5082767
> View attachment 5082768



Happy anniversary! Twins on the scarf!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My 19th anniversary gift finally arrived, right on on our anniversary after a little bit of hiccup and delay.
> 
> B30 Touch in Cassis Alligator and Violine Ostrich, Roulis slim wallet in Quebracho chèvre and double face C’est La Fete scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5082766
> View attachment 5082767
> View attachment 5082768


Beautiful!  Happy anniversary!
Its amazing that you got the scarf..I'm finding it impossible to get hold of new.
Have lots of fun times wearing them


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> Happy anniversary! Twins on the scarf!



Thank you! BTW I just noticed that the scarf is not square so when you fold it diagonally you can’t line up the edges. Is it how it’s supposed to be?


----------



## BowieFan1971

PrincessTotoro said:


> Hermes store in the middle of a magical, mysterious woods... how can you say no? I'm getting a little addicted to ordering from hermes.com...


Love that scarf!!!!


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you! BTW I just noticed that the scarf is not square so when you fold it diagonally you can’t line up the edges. Is it how it’s supposed to be?



I have noticed that too! Happens with my other CW of the same scarf as well. But I'm pretty sure it more or less happens with like most of my scarves to different degrees. It does seem like this particular design has one of the worst cases of it. I still can tie it OK so it doesn't bother me too much. But if you really mind it maybe you can try to exchange and see if a different one is better? HTH!


----------



## misseLaNeous

WKN said:


> My two new babies - a Pegase Pop Herbag and an SO K28!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819332


Hi, I got the Pegase Herbag too. Any idea what the hole on the strap is in the front closure? I managed to scratch the leather part right away when I got it from struggling to get the straps in and out =(


----------



## garçon_H

Fashionista2 said:


> Wow! The color of the passport holder is beautiful! Which color is that?


It’s bleu zephyr


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> I have noticed that too! Happens with my other CW of the same scarf as well. But I'm pretty sure it more or less happens with like most of my scarves to different degrees. It does seem like this particular design has one of the worst cases of it. I still can tie it OK so it doesn't bother me too much. But if you really mind it maybe you can try to exchange and see if a different one is better? HTH!



Mine is like this. It’s way off...


----------



## Kaka_bobo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My 19th anniversary gift finally arrived, right on on our anniversary after a little bit of hiccup and delay.
> 
> B30 Touch in Cassis Alligator and Violine Ostrich, Roulis slim wallet in Quebracho chèvre and double face C’est La Fete scarf.



Congratulations on the anniversary!!! Stunning B!!

I think this is the first time I've seen the Roulis slim wallet, is it new? Is it also the exact same dimensions as the Constance slim wallet?? I wasn't quite interested in the Constance slim wallet, but this roulis one is


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Mine is like this. It’s way off...



That is a good amount! Maybe try tying and wearing it and see if it actually affects how you are able to wear the scarf? If it does then probably time to exchange or return!


----------



## parisallyouneed

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Mine is like this. It’s way off...


this is strange, I have the exact same CW and no issue, perfectly square.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Kaka_bobo said:


> Congratulations on the anniversary!!! Stunning B!!
> 
> I think this is the first time I've seen the Roulis slim wallet, is it new? Is it also the exact same dimensions as the Constance slim wallet?? I wasn't quite interested in the Constance slim wallet, but this roulis one is



Thank you. I’m not sure if the Roulis slim wallet is new. I wasn’t interested in the Constance slim wallet either, so I don‘t know if the Roulis slim wallet is the same dimension. I bought it mostly because of the color and leather.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

parisallyouneed said:


> this is strange, I have the exact same CW and no issue, perfectly square.





momoc said:


> That is a good amount! Maybe try tying and wearing it and see if it actually affects how you are able to wear the scarf? If it does then probably time to exchange or return!



My SA said because it‘s hand rolled, dimensions will vary. This is the last one available...so can’t exchange, and I don’t want to return either because I love the pattern and the cw. I was shown another double sided scarf that’s just like this.


----------



## Ladybaga

garçon_H said:


> Picked up a passport cover in preparation for my new passport
> also received a scarf ring as an early birthday gift!
> 
> View attachment 5082511
> View attachment 5082512


That color is dreamy! What is it?


----------



## ardenp

misseLaNeous said:


> Hi, I got the Pegase Herbag too. Any idea what the hole on the strap is in the front closure? I managed to scratch the leather part right away when I got it from struggling to get the straps in and out =(


I believe that hole in the front strap is for the lock, not that the bag needs any further impediments for access! I have found that if I squeeze the top of the bag (the leather part) then the round button pops out more and you can get the straps in and out more easily.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Received my Mother’s Day surprise. GP with blue sapphire 30B, the rose Sakura Kelly Twilly, and marble scarf


----------



## netinvader

¡ Bonne soirée mon ami ! Here’s my Peau Porc Tarmac Passport Holder.

We’re looking forward to many trips to Berlin, Paris, London and Tokyo in the near future.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Have not posted on this thread in too long, enjoy looking at all of your H eye-candy!

Just received this beauty, totally out of the blue an email from my SA arrived and I was thankfully offered this gator lisse CDC Rose Mexico RGHW


----------



## netinvader

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My 19th anniversary gift finally arrived, right on on our anniversary after a little bit of hiccup and delay.
> 
> B30 Touch in Cassis Alligator and Violine Ostrich, Roulis slim wallet in Quebracho chèvre and double face C’est La Fete scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5082766
> View attachment 5082767
> View attachment 5082768


Bag Twins! Congratulations!


----------



## SPBiaes

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My 19th anniversary gift finally arrived, right on on our anniversary after a little bit of hiccup and delay.
> 
> B30 Touch in Cassis Alligator and Violine Ostrich, Roulis slim wallet in Quebracho chèvre and double face C’est La Fete scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5082766
> View attachment 5082767
> View attachment 5082768


C’est La Fete is still in production?! That’s so good to hear! My SA tracked one down for me last year in olive and I have always wanted another one in noir.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

SPBiaes said:


> C’est La Fete is still in production?! That’s so good to hear! My SA tracked one down for me last year in olive and I have always wanted another one in noir.


I had same thing..I wanted the noir was offered the olive and it looked awful on my skin so I said I'd wait for noir and they stopped producing them because of production issues


----------



## SPBiaes

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I had same thing..I wanted the noir was offered the olive and it looked awful on my skin so I said I'd wait for noir and they stopped producing them because of production issues


The pandemic definitely had major impact on the production... I loved it in olive but also loved it in noir (it’s really about the design hahaha) so always wanted to get both. My SA was able to get the one in olive. But on the other hand, I was able to get my Clair de Lune round scarf in noir around the same time… so I guess I really can’t complain too much. I’ll just be patient and wait for another re-release of my handsome skeleton horseman……


----------



## hibenji

Craie B25 with phw.
She is soooo chic and modern. I love craie esepcially with phw!


----------



## TeeCee77

hibenji said:


> Craie B25 with phw.
> She is soooo chic and modern. I love craie esepcially with phw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083936


So stunning!! Love love love craie!


----------



## ardenp

hibenji said:


> Craie B25 with phw.
> She is soooo chic and modern. I love craie esepcially with phw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083936


Love the craie, but what's the name of the blue color of the other bag, it's also gorgeous!


----------



## hibenji

ardenp said:


> Love the craie, but what's the name of the blue color of the other bag, it's also gorgeous!


It is bleu azur. My favorite blue from Hermes.


----------



## ardenp

hibenji said:


> It is bleu azur. My favorite blue from Hermes.
> 
> View attachment 5083958


Ah, I think you have introduced me to my next favorite blue  - blue nuit has been my first love, but it may be time to branch out! I love that it is not too bright but not too cool either. I don't think its a current seasonal color - does it come out often?


----------



## hibenji

ardenp said:


> Ah, I think you have introduced me to my next favorite blue  - blue nuit has been my first love, but it may be time to branch out! I love that it is not too bright but not too cool either. I don't think its a current seasonal color - does it come out often?


I love the color because it is not too bright or too dark, and it has greyish blue tone but not too intense. It is just perfect blue. I bought this in 2018.  It might be one of the seasonal colors for ss18.


----------



## Perja

More the “gift with” than a purchase itself but I finally got around to assembling the horse head charm I was given! Instead of the leather lanyard, I used a petit H silk ribbon.


----------



## Pampelmuse

I added this beauty yesterday to my collection: B 30 in gold with PHW. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Perja

Pampelmuse said:


> I added this beauty yesterday to my collection: B 30 in gold with PHW. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084312


What a beauty! Wear it in good health. And love your ornaments ✨


----------



## Pampelmuse

Perja said:


> What a beauty! Wear it in good health. And love your ornaments ✨


Thank you very much, Perja! I will do.


----------



## 1LV

Podoyogurt said:


> Hi all, allow me to share what I received from my SA today    B25 in gold, togo leather with gold hardware.


Birkin is beautiful, and this is the Cutest. Puppy. Ever.  Terrific pic!


----------



## viclou67

My week of purchases on the website.  I still can’t believe I got the Pegase and Calvi Duo!


----------



## Four Tails

In the past three weeks I have picked up another Evelyne PM, Calvi, and some home items, but this jaune citron satin finish crocodile boreal CDC is just too vibrant not to share. I have never owned a yellow accessory until now and I know this won’t be the last.


----------



## TankerToad

Hermeaddict said:


> One of my many recent purchases. So now am ready for a rainy day! Well may just wear it just because, it's H! Plus blush in all 4 shades, long brush, travel brush, bathing suit in orange. Clogs both versions. But love this raincoat. Reminds me of being a kid!  (sorry ladies not the best pics)
> 
> View attachment 5073628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5073633


Love this yellow jacket- want one !!


----------



## TankerToad

Hermeaddict said:


> A few more rtw pieces. The oversized cardigan my SA was able to find. How? I do not know.


Can you post these in the clubhouse RTW thread too please 
Gorgeous choices !!


----------



## Hermeaddict

TankerToad said:


> Can you post these in the clubhouse RTW thread too please
> Gorgeous choices !!


As soon as I get a chance TankToad I definitely will! Thank you!


----------



## Fashionista2

Four Tails said:


> In the past three weeks I have picked up another Evelyne PM, Calvi, and some home items, but this jaune citron satin finish crocodile boreal CDC is just too vibrant not to share. I have never owned a yellow accessory until now and I know this won’t be the last.
> 
> View attachment 5084515


Stunning!


----------



## Chl2015

Just received my Roulis Slim with GHW and summer tee.


----------



## pinky7129

Love this new Evelyne Vert de Gris


----------



## Chl2015

Chl2015 said:


> Just received my Roulis Slim with GHW and summer tee.


Oh, and 2 pairs of new sandals for Summer from Last month.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Fashionista2 said:


> Birkin 30 cm, Epsom leather, Bleu Frida. Such a stunning color.


I agree, gorgeous color!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My 19th anniversary gift finally arrived, right on on our anniversary after a little bit of hiccup and delay.
> 
> B30 Touch in Cassis Alligator and Violine Ostrich, Roulis slim wallet in Quebracho chèvre and double face C’est La Fete scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5082766
> View attachment 5082767
> View attachment 5082768


Congratulations, please wear all of this in great health!


----------



## sf_newyorker

_


That time you sent the force sensitive kid to H to inquire about his winged beast and a Pico18 in neutral ghw…



…and said kid uses his newfound Jedi abilities…



…to walk out with everything (though remembering small size, neutral and ghw) but the winged beast and Pico18. _


----------



## Fashionista2

pinky7129 said:


> Love this new Evelyne Vert de Gris


Beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## Chrismin

Torsades brides sweater dress .. taking her out for a spin on date nite! (First one in 16 mos)


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 5084686
> 
> Torsades brides sweater dress .. taking her out for a spin on date nite! (First one in 16 mos)



You look great!  Hope you have a marvelous date night!


----------



## surfer

Got these goodies today ☺️ Said no to the gorgeous but not practical for me ktg though


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My Avalon blanket did not come with box. Is it normal?. (From boutique)


----------



## kissmespell

Initially I wasn't interested in the new Birkin backpocket. But when my SA offered me this one in an exact size and color match to my B25, it was hard to say no.


----------



## LOA24

kissmespell said:


> Initially I wasn't interested in the new Birkin backpocket. But when my SA offered me this one in an exact size and color match to my B25, it was hard to say no.


Lovely! Is it Swift Leather? May I ask for the price on the pocket?


----------



## kissmespell

lovemylife15 said:


> Lovely! Is it Swift Leather? May I ask for the price on the pocket?


The backpocket is Swift, but my B25 is Veau Jonathan. Cost was $950.


----------



## Perja

RataDrawitra said:


> My Avalon blanket did not come with box. Is it normal?. (From boutique)


Soft home goods don’t always come with a box. I bought Avalon cushions and the SA asked me if I wanted a box or not.


----------



## olibelli

RataDrawitra said:


> My Avalon blanket did not come with box. Is it normal?. (From boutique)


I bought one yesterday as a present and my SA told me they were out of boxes for the blanket in particular and have been for sometime, so we had to find an alternative box to send it in. On the other hand, my pillows only came with a dustbag. HTH!


----------



## tinkerbell68

kissmespell said:


> Initially I wasn't interested in the new Birkin backpocket. But when my SA offered me this one in an exact size and color match to my B25, it was hard to say no.


So lovely...and what a clever idea! Easy access to your phone if your B is all 'buttoned up'!


----------



## LOA24

kissmespell said:


> The backpocket is Swift, but my B25 is Veau Jonathan. Cost was $950.


Thank you!!


----------



## Chrismin

@loh Thank you ! Was so much fun to be out and served 
I really recommend this dress — it’s so comfortable and forgiving and is chic IMO— there is detail on the shirt but I can’t get it on the picture 
Maybe it shows up on this
It comes in creme and pink I may need to buy those as well !! 


loh said:


> You look great!  Hope you have a marvelous date night!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

olibelli said:


> I bought one yesterday as a present and my SA told me they were out of boxes for the blanket in particular and have been for sometime, so we had to find an alternative box to send it in. On the other hand, my pillows only came with a dustbag. HTH!


Thank you for your input.


----------



## stylemeter

Lovely new fushcia Oran’s


----------



## Hermes Zen

I received another piece to my Ariane Collection. I love these. I don't recall others posting them but I think they are wonderful. Since they are made of soapstone, they have good weight to them and won't knock over. Beautiful simple lines yet functional.  This latest piece is what they call the pot. The center piece does not come out.  I'm thinking it might be more used as toothbrush/paste holders but I'm using it to hold my new H makeup brushes along with my 'other' brush too. I included a photo of the inside because the veins are beautiful. Hard to photograph the ones on the front, back and sides. Enjoy!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Hermes Zen said:


> I received another piece to my Ariane Collection. I love these. I don't recall others posting them but I think they are wonderful. Since they are made of soapstone, they have good weight to them and won't knock over. Beautiful simple lines yet functional.  This latest piece is what they call the pot. The center piece does not come out.  I'm thinking it might be more used as toothbrush/paste holders but I'm using it to hold my new H makeup brushes along with my 'other' brush too. I included a photo of the inside because the veins are beautiful. Hard to photograph the ones on the front, back and sides. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 5085465
> View attachment 5085466
> View attachment 5085467
> View attachment 5085468


Gorgeous! Makes me want them!


----------



## Venessa84

Finally posting a few items off of my wishlist for Mother’s Day


----------



## Mapoon

Venessa84 said:


> Finally posting a few items off of my wishlist for Mother’s Day
> 
> View attachment 5085504
> View attachment 5085505


Very beautiful items!! Love the colour of the sneakers and the Evelyne....Enjoy them in good health!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hermeaddict said:


> Gorgeous! Makes me want them!


Thanks Hermeaddict !  I forgot to mention there's small silicon dots on each corner to hold it in place and not scratch the surface.  Nice!


----------



## PrincessSoFear

My Vertige Cœur earrings and necklace arrived after 2 months


----------



## DR2014

PrincessSoFear said:


> My Vertige Cœur earrings and necklace arrived after 2 months
> View attachment 5085572


Twins on the earrings!


----------



## serene

Two Patchwork Horse 140cm shalws in different colours  cannot believe I haven’t bought one before! Sooo pretty
And my SA gave lots of perfume and lipstick samples  I’m a perfume maniac so lets see if the next purchase is perfume..


----------



## cuselover

kissmespell said:


> Initially I wasn't interested in the new Birkin backpocket. But when my SA offered me this one in an exact size and color match to my B25, it was hard to say no.


Can I ask how much?


----------



## Fashionista2

Mapoon said:


> Very beautiful items!! Love the colour of the sneakers and the Evelyne....Enjoy them in good health!!


Super pretty. Enjoy.


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

kissmespell said:


> Initially I wasn't interested in the new Birkin backpocket. But when my SA offered me this one in an exact size and color match to my B25, it was hard to say no.


 
What a clever way to store the phone and other important items. You can even compare how well Veau Jonathan an Veau Swift age if you always wear them together.
It's too bad that the backpacker differ in sizes, if you have a B25 and a B30, you need two of them if you want them for all Bs.


----------



## mygoodies

kissmespell said:


> Initially I wasn't interested in the new Birkin backpocket. But when my SA offered me this one in an exact size and color match to my B25, it was hard to say no.


Beautiful!! Does it fit much
more than an iPhone? Maybe a cardholder or sunglasses? Or is it too “flat” for sunglasses? I wish H would make this for the Kelly as well! That be very practical. Enjoy!!


----------



## catsinthebag

mygoodies said:


> Beautiful!! Does it fit much
> more than an iPhone? Maybe a cardholder or sunglasses? Or is it too “flat” for sunglasses?* I wish H would make this for the Kelly as well! *That be very practical. Enjoy!!



This! An outside pocket for my phone would mean a world of difference for me with my Kelly’s!


----------



## Lindaheemi1983

Purchase yesterday. Surprise from my SA. I was scared I could not love it as much as a Birkin but I am totally in Love❤️


----------



## BalLVLover

Hermes Zen said:


> I received another piece to my Ariane Collection. I love these. I don't recall others posting them but I think they are wonderful. Since they are made of soapstone, they have good weight to them and won't knock over. Beautiful simple lines yet functional.  This latest piece is what they call the pot. The center piece does not come out.  I'm thinking it might be more used as toothbrush/paste holders but I'm using it to hold my new H makeup brushes along with my 'other' brush too. I included a photo of the inside because the veins are beautiful. Hard to photograph the ones on the front, back and sides. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 5085465
> View attachment 5085466
> View attachment 5085467
> View attachment 5085468


I have several pieces of this set in my bathroom. Love them!


----------



## jazminyvette

got 10 miscalls from my SA because she KNEW I’ve been eyeing the TPM in craie after turning down offers of different colors!

So so so happy with it!
I love tying aTwilly on the looped strap so it becomes a shorter crossbody or shoulder bag!


----------



## Nerja

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My 19th anniversary gift finally arrived, right on on our anniversary after a little bit of hiccup and delay.
> 
> B30 Touch in Cassis Alligator and Violine Ostrich, Roulis slim wallet in Quebracho chèvre and double face C’est La Fete scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5082766
> View attachment 5082767
> View attachment 5082768


Your beautiful Birkin touch is unbelievably gorgeous!  I'm in love with the beautiful purple ostrich and the alligator!  Stunning!!


----------



## Crapples

My beautiful K28 but I'm worried I'm being irrationally critical. My brand new from the boutique has a tiny spot. It looks like a scratch or just a small section of grain that didn't take the color. 

Yes it's miniscule. Yes I'm probably being silly but it's bothering me.

What do you think and what would you do?


----------



## jenayb

Crapples said:


> My beautiful K28 but I'm worried I'm being irrationally critical. My brand new from the boutique has a tiny spot. It looks like a scratch or just a small section of grain that didn't take the color.
> 
> Yes it's miniscule. Yes I'm probably being silly but it's bothering me.
> 
> What do you think and what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5086241



How visible is the spot from just looking at the bag? Idk.... I feel like I'm a pretty chill person, but that might honestly bother even me.


----------



## Crapples

jenaywins said:


> How visible is the spot from just looking at the bag? Idk.... I feel like I'm a pretty chill person, but that might honestly bother even me.


Yeh, I think the answer is not super visible but my eye is now trained to see it.


----------



## wearawishbone

Is it a black spot or is that a shadow? If you're close to a store that have in house repair, perhaps it's an easy fix?


Crapples said:


> My beautiful K28 but I'm worried I'm being irrationally critical. My brand new from the boutique has a tiny spot. It looks like a scratch or just a small section of grain that didn't take the color.
> 
> Yes it's miniscule. Yes I'm probably being silly but it's bothering me.
> 
> What do you think and what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5086241


----------



## jenayb

Crapples said:


> Yeh, I think the answer is not super visible but my eye is now trained to see it.



I feel you... once it's seen, you can't unsee. Did you try to gently clean it at all?


----------



## Crapples

jenaywins said:


> I feel you... once it's seen, you can't unsee. Did you try to gently clean it at all?


I rubbed my finger over it a couple of times but didn't want to do more in case it is a scratch and that could exacerbate it.  I suppose I can reach out to my SA and see if she has any suggestions.  



wearawishbone said:


> Is it a black spot or is that a shadow? If you're close to a store that have in house repair, perhaps it's an easy fix?



Definitely a spot. Whether it is a nick/scratch or some sort of mark, I am not sure though.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Lindaheemi1983 said:


> Purchase yesterday. Surprise from my SA. I was scared I could not love it as much as a Birkin but I am totally in Love❤


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Ethengdurst

kissmespell said:


> Initially I wasn't interested in the new Birkin backpocket. But when my SA offered me this one in an exact size and color match to my B25, it was hard to say no.


Interesting and cool!


----------



## Hermes Zen

After missing out by two minutes the last time the Kyoto marble scarf was offered to me, my sa was able to source another!!! I now have the Robe du Soir to add to my one twilly.  Yeahhhh


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Crapples said:


> My beautiful K28 but I'm worried I'm being irrationally critical. My brand new from the boutique has a tiny spot. It looks like a scratch or just a small section of grain that didn't take the color.
> 
> Yes it's miniscule. Yes I'm probably being silly but it's bothering me.
> 
> What do you think and what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5086241


I'm very chilled and dont examine things before I buy them BUT I admit on a new bag this would bug me and I'd return it-if it bugs you now It won't stop bugging you HTH.


----------



## SPBiaes

Crapples said:


> My beautiful K28 but I'm worried I'm being irrationally critical. My brand new from the boutique has a tiny spot. It looks like a scratch or just a small section of grain that didn't take the color.
> 
> Yes it's miniscule. Yes I'm probably being silly but it's bothering me.
> 
> What do you think and what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5086241


Bring it back to the boutique and ask for advice. If your boutique has in-house artisan or offers spa service, they will take care of it. Last winter I rubbed my B on my waxed coat and got some black waxy stains on it. My boutique cleaned it for free and I was able to pick it up the next day.


----------



## HereToLearn

kissmespell said:


> Initially I wasn't interested in the new Birkin backpocket. But when my SA offered me this one in an exact size and color match to my B25, it was hard to say no.



You have convinced me I “need” one! Do they come in sizes to match Birkins from B25 to B35?


----------



## HereToLearn

Hermes Zen said:


> After missing out by two minutes the last time the Kyoto marble scarf was offered to me, my sa was able to source another!!! I now have the Robe du Soir to add to my one twilly.  Yeahhhh
> 
> View attachment 5086330



So beautiful. I keep missing out too - your post gives me hope!


----------



## HereToLearn

Venessa84 said:


> Finally posting a few items off of my wishlist for Mother’s Day
> 
> View attachment 5085504
> View attachment 5085505



Wow! What color is that absolutely breathtaking Evelyn?


----------



## Hermes Zen

HereToLearn said:


> So beautiful. I keep missing out too - your post gives me hope!


Yes, don't give up!  I'd suggest asking your sa to look into the system for a transfer. That's what my sa had to do since they didn't have any in the store.  It's not easy though.   Talking about being on pins and needles the whole time waiting to see a shipping notice.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Crapples said:


> My beautiful K28 but I'm worried I'm being irrationally critical. My brand new from the boutique has a tiny spot. It looks like a scratch or just a small section of grain that didn't take the color.
> 
> Yes it's miniscule. Yes I'm probably being silly but it's bothering me.
> 
> What do you think and what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5086241


If you're like me, you can't 'unsee' it...definitely speak to your SA. It would be different if it were a 'pre-loved' K, but a brand new one should be perfect.


----------



## BowieFan1971

serene said:


> Two Patchwork Horse 140cm shalws in different colours  cannot believe I haven’t bought one before! Sooo pretty
> And my SA gave lots of perfume and lipstick samples  I’m a perfume maniac so lets see if the next purchase is perfume..


Love that design!!!! Gorgeous CWs!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Crapples said:


> My beautiful K28 but I'm worried I'm being irrationally critical. My brand new from the boutique has a tiny spot. It looks like a scratch or just a small section of grain that didn't take the color.
> 
> Yes it's miniscule. Yes I'm probably being silly but it's bothering me.
> 
> What do you think and what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5086241


If it’s bothering you, take it back. Though I personally wouldn’t stress over it. You will do worse within the first 10 times of wearing it....


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Wanted an everyday ring since I don’t like to wear my wedding ring at home. Yeah, I am strange...


----------



## Mapoon

My new in.. just love the pop of colour and I love red (rouge de coeur) so this was definitely the one for me


----------



## Ball

Two Calvi Duo Verso.  Couldn't design which color to get so my SA said, "Get both!"


----------



## surfer

Some new scarves


----------



## ny.lon

Long time lurker here, first post for a very long while... thought I would share my latest H purchase - Orans in Rose Aube shearling! Not sure if I will keep (I hate my toes!), but I haven't seen a pic of them on here yet so thought I would share! They are super soft.


----------



## amna72

The package with some twillies, shoes, earrings and SLG was delivered today!
The earrings are Ex-Libris in rose gold in the smallest size, the Oasis are in colour Rose Aube and Calvi is in box leather....love them all


----------



## steffysstyle

ny.lon said:


> Long time lurker here, first post for a very long while... thought I would share my latest H purchase - Orans in Rose Aube shearling! Not sure if I will keep (I hate my toes!), but I haven't seen a pic of them on here yet so thought I would share! They are super soft.
> 
> View attachment 5087349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087350



These Oran's are so cute!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Crapples said:


> My beautiful K28 but I'm worried I'm being irrationally critical. My brand new from the boutique has a tiny spot. It looks like a scratch or just a small section of grain that didn't take the color.
> 
> Yes it's miniscule. Yes I'm probably being silly but it's bothering me.
> 
> What do you think and what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5086241


I would ignore it and enjoy the lovely bag.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

My recent purchases on hermes.com.


I’ve been looking for this CW for a long time and finally got one!


This was the first time I got perfume samples from the website!


A twilly and some products from the new line of Make Up.
The lip enhancer balms and blush.






Those lip enhancer balms are perfect for me, who don’t wear makeup every day. I haven’t tried the blush though.




The twilly is for the new mini bolide bag.


The new rodeo seems to match the bag, too?


Which side do you prefer? It seems crazy and too much to keep both sides.
Another rodeo is FLYING to me and I can’t wait to receive it! See you soon.


----------



## Crapples

luzdetaiwan said:


> My recent purchases on hermes.com.
> View attachment 5087652
> 
> I’ve been looking for this CW for a long time and finally got one!
> View attachment 5087653
> 
> This was the first time I got perfume samples from the website!
> View attachment 5087654
> 
> A twilly and some products from the new line of Make Up.
> The lip enhancer balms and blush.
> View attachment 5087655
> 
> View attachment 5087656
> 
> View attachment 5087657
> 
> Those lip enhancer balms are perfect for me, who don’t wear makeup every day. I haven’t tried the blush though.
> View attachment 5087658
> 
> View attachment 5087659
> 
> The twilly is for the new mini bolide bag.
> View attachment 5087661
> 
> The new rodeo seems to match the bag, too?
> View attachment 5087660
> 
> Which side do you prefer? It seems crazy and too much to keep both sides.
> Another rodeo is FLYING to me and I can’t wait to receive it! See you soon.


Beautiful ties on the twilly. I wonder if this would work on a Kelly. Might need a maxi.


----------



## tinkerbell68

luzdetaiwan said:


> My recent purchases on hermes.com.
> View attachment 5087652
> 
> I’ve been looking for this CW for a long time and finally got one!
> View attachment 5087653
> 
> This was the first time I got perfume samples from the website!
> View attachment 5087654
> 
> A twilly and some products from the new line of Make Up.
> The lip enhancer balms and blush.
> View attachment 5087655
> 
> View attachment 5087656
> 
> View attachment 5087657
> 
> Those lip enhancer balms are perfect for me, who don’t wear makeup every day. I haven’t tried the blush though.
> View attachment 5087658
> 
> View attachment 5087659
> 
> The twilly is for the new mini bolide bag.
> View attachment 5087661
> 
> The new rodeo seems to match the bag, too?
> View attachment 5087660
> 
> Which side do you prefer? It seems crazy and too much to keep both sides.
> Another rodeo is FLYING to me and I can’t wait to receive it! See you soon.


I have the same Twilly (in two different CWs) on my B35...it looks so great on your mini Bolide. What color is it? It's beautiful!


----------



## Naynaykilla

luzdetaiwan said:


> My recent purchases on hermes.com.
> View attachment 5087652
> 
> I’ve been looking for this CW for a long time and finally got one!
> View attachment 5087653
> 
> This was the first time I got perfume samples from the website!
> View attachment 5087654
> 
> A twilly and some products from the new line of Make Up.
> The lip enhancer balms and blush.
> View attachment 5087655
> 
> View attachment 5087656
> 
> View attachment 5087657
> 
> Those lip enhancer balms are perfect for me, who don’t wear makeup every day. I haven’t tried the blush though.
> View attachment 5087658
> 
> View attachment 5087659
> 
> The twilly is for the new mini bolide bag.
> View attachment 5087661
> 
> The new rodeo seems to match the bag, too?
> View attachment 5087660
> 
> Which side do you prefer? It seems crazy and too much to keep both sides.
> Another rodeo is FLYING to me and I can’t wait to receive it! See you soon.


The way you tie the twilly on the bolide is so cute! Do you mind sharing how you did it?!


----------



## Nerja

My two latest purchases:  Tressage cuir hexagone 25mm bag strap in Mauve Sylvestre/Rouge H/Jaune de Naples, and Clic H bracelet in pannacotta.   I realized I have several colors in the Clic H but only one neutral, so I needed to get pannacotta!


----------



## DR2014

I got this incredible magnifying glass and stand for my DH for our anniversary - I hope he loves it!!! This is a picture from the website, since the one I bought is still wrapped up waiting for our anniversary next week.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

DR2014 said:


> I got this incredible magnifying glass and stand for my DH for our anniversary - I hope he loves it!!! This is a picture from the website, since the one I bought is still wrapped up waiting for our anniversary next week.


Thats SO beautiful !


----------



## _kiki119_

surfer said:


> Some new scarves
> View attachment 5087194
> View attachment 5087196


Woweeeee i love 140! The larger size just amplified the pattern and designs! 

Space derby is also amazing!!!

Which location is this?!?! I am mesmerized by the massive safe in the back? Does each Hermes store have one?!?! So interesting!!!


----------



## Mapoon

luzdetaiwan said:


> My recent purchases on hermes.com.
> View attachment 5087652
> 
> I’ve been looking for this CW for a long time and finally got one!
> View attachment 5087653
> 
> This was the first time I got perfume samples from the website!
> View attachment 5087654
> 
> A twilly and some products from the new line of Make Up.
> The lip enhancer balms and blush.
> View attachment 5087655
> 
> View attachment 5087656
> 
> View attachment 5087657
> 
> Those lip enhancer balms are perfect for me, who don’t wear makeup every day. I haven’t tried the blush though.
> View attachment 5087658
> 
> View attachment 5087659
> 
> The twilly is for the new mini bolide bag.
> View attachment 5087661
> 
> The new rodeo seems to match the bag, too?
> View attachment 5087660
> 
> Which side do you prefer? It seems crazy and too much to keep both sides.
> Another rodeo is FLYING to me and I can’t wait to receive it! See you soon.


Wow what a lovely haul!!! Lovely you can snag a rodeo online too!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Just received the satin lipstick in Rouge H and it may be my perfect red! I know everyone wears color differently so I did not include a pic of the color but the packaging, as expected, was beautiful. I also picked up the lip enhancer in rose tan…less enthusiastic.


----------



## BowieFan1971

luzdetaiwan said:


> My recent purchases on hermes.com.
> View attachment 5087652
> 
> I’ve been looking for this CW for a long time and finally got one!
> View attachment 5087653
> 
> This was the first time I got perfume samples from the website!
> View attachment 5087654
> 
> A twilly and some products from the new line of Make Up.
> The lip enhancer balms and blush.
> View attachment 5087655
> 
> View attachment 5087656
> 
> View attachment 5087657
> 
> Those lip enhancer balms are perfect for me, who don’t wear makeup every day. I haven’t tried the blush though.
> View attachment 5087658
> 
> View attachment 5087659
> 
> The twilly is for the new mini bolide bag.
> View attachment 5087661
> 
> The new rodeo seems to match the bag, too?
> View attachment 5087660
> 
> Which side do you prefer? It seems crazy and too much to keep both sides.
> Another rodeo is FLYING to me and I can’t wait to receive it! See you soon.


The twilly hit me; the charm, not so much. The color, size and how you tied it really works and gives the bag such a striking and luxe look!


----------



## hokatie

Little shopping trip today


----------



## A.Ali

Picotin 18 menthe/vert bosphore


----------



## chartreusian

Walked into the boutique on Madison and bought a pair of espadrilles on a whim. They are the most uncomfortable shoes to walk long distance in that I’ve ever owned, but darn it if they don’t look amazing!


----------



## Bagaholic222

chartreusian said:


> Walked into the boutique on Madison and bought a pair of espadrilles on a whim. They are the most uncomfortable shoes to walk long distance in that I’ve ever owned, but darn it if they don’t look amazing!


May I ask which style as I'm contemplating a pair of espadrilles


----------



## hokatie

Bagaholic222 said:


> May I ask which style as I'm contemplating a pair of espadrilles


I am about to ask the same question


----------



## labelo

Ball said:


> Two Calvi Duo Verso.  Couldn't design which color to get so my SA said, "Get both!"
> View attachment 5087135
> View attachment 5087136


LOVE! Is that second Rouge H/Framboise?


----------



## corgimom11

chartreusian said:


> Walked into the boutique on Madison and bought a pair of espadrilles on a whim. They are the most uncomfortable shoes to walk long distance in that I’ve ever owned, but darn it if they don’t look amazing!



hmm, I have the trip espradrilles which I'm assuming is what you are talking about? I haven't had the same experience, but maybe I don't walk as far haha!! I have pretty wide feet but have found them fairly comfortable, but I was just walking around Costco & a couple of furniture stores lol


----------



## Bagaholic222

corgimom11 said:


> hmm, I have the trip espradrilles which I'm assuming is what you are talking about? I haven't had the same experience, but maybe I don't walk as far haha!! I have pretty wide feet but have found them fairly comfortable, but I was just walking around Costco & a couple of furniture stores lol


I was eyeing those - do they fit true to size?


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Crapples said:


> Beautiful ties on the twilly. I wonder if this would work on a Kelly. Might need a maxi.


Thanks for the inspiration. This is what I do with a twilly and mini heart scarf ring.


It seems too cute to match with K28 though?



tinkerbell68 said:


> I have the same Twilly (in two different CWs) on my B35...it looks so great on your mini Bolide. What color is it? It's beautiful!


Sorry. Do you mean the CW of the twilly? It’s vermillon/orange/gris.

The bag is a verso in brique and caramel inside. Thank you.



Naynaykilla said:


> The way you tie the twilly on the bolide is so cute! Do you mind sharing how you did it?!


This is a tutorial video I just uploaded on YouTube. Hope this will help you. My tip is doing with the video, watching it and doing the same.




Mapoon said:


> Wow what a lovely haul!!! Lovely you can snag a rodeo online too!


Thank you. For me, it’s easier to score a rodeo on hermes.com than get it in H boutiques…



BowieFan1971 said:


> The twilly hit me; the charm, not so much. The color, size and how you tied it really works and gives the bag such a striking and luxe look!


Thank you. I decided to keep the side with the twilly.


----------



## chartreusian

Bagaholic222 said:


> May I ask which style as I'm contemplating a pair of espadrilles



The Trip Espadrilles! I think they could be made to be comfortable with a thin gel insole or even a heel insert from leather spa. Another concern with them is the fraying of the rope on the toe. I am unsure if this is natural or something that is a quality issue and is correctable. One toe frays and the other does not, which I would bet is attributed to my walking


----------



## chartreusian

Bagaholic222 said:


> I was eyeing those - do they fit true to size?



I think so! I took the same size as I do in an H sandal and loafer (not sneakers though)


----------



## chartreusian

corgimom11 said:


> hmm, I have the trip espradrilles which I'm assuming is what you are talking about? I haven't had the same experience, but maybe I don't walk as far haha!! I have pretty wide feet but have found them fairly comfortable, but I was just walking around Costco & a couple of furniture stores lol



They are fine short term but I am in NYC and they start to hurt after a mile or so!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. This is what I do with a twilly and mini heart scarf ring.
> View attachment 5088448
> 
> It seems too cute to match with K28 though?


OMG I just fainted! Love this & will waste no time totally copying with my mini heart scarf ring too hahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momoc

New avantage sneakers lined with shearling. Now just have to patiently wait until next cold season to actually use them lol.


----------



## corgimom11

Bleu de prusse long cardigan from pre fall.


----------



## Naynaykilla

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. This is what I do with a twilly and mini heart scarf ring.
> View attachment 5088448
> 
> It seems too cute to match with K28 though?
> 
> 
> Sorry. Do you mean the CW of the twilly? It’s vermillon/orange/gris.
> 
> The bag is a verso in brique and caramel inside. Thank you.
> 
> 
> This is a tutorial video I just uploaded on YouTube. Hope this will help you. My tip is doing with the video, watching it and doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. For me, it’s easier to score a rodeo on hermes.com than get it in H boutiques…
> 
> 
> Thank you. I decided to keep the side with the twilly.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Ball

labelo said:


> LOVE! Is that second Rouge H/Framboise?


Yes


----------



## Ball

labelo said:


> LOVE! Is that second Rouge H/Framboise?


Correction to my earlier reply - it is actually Rouge Sellier/Framboise


----------



## Hillychristie

Feeling pink 
Rose dragee pop h earrings ghw and rose confetti verso brique bastia


----------



## milycart

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thanks for the inspiration. This is what I do with a twilly and mini heart scarf ring.
> View attachment 5088448
> 
> It seems too cute to match with K28 though?
> 
> 
> Sorry. Do you mean the CW of the twilly? It’s vermillon/orange/gris.
> 
> The bag is a verso in brique and caramel inside. Thank you.
> 
> 
> This is a tutorial video I just uploaded on YouTube. Hope this will help you. My tip is doing with the video, watching it and doing the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. For me, it’s easier to score a rodeo on hermes.com than get it in H boutiques…
> 
> 
> Thank you. I decided to keep the side with the twilly.




super pretty and cute with the twilly heart scarf ring! May I ask, I suppose you didn’t tie any knot with this.. does the twilly scarf ring make the whole arrangement tight / secure enough?


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG I just fainted! Love this & will waste no time totally copying with my mini heart scarf ring too hahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I’m glad you like it. If you don’t mind, please share your photos, here.




__





						The Twilly and Hermes Handles
					

Yes it does! That’s an excellent job! Now I’m going to have to try on mine. Great idea!   Thank you! I followed your advice and just kept twisting. Somehow it turned out well!:smile: I think this particular colorful twilly helps a lot.   OMG your entire bag ensemble is beautiful!   Thank...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






milycart said:


> super pretty and cute with the twilly heart scarf ring! May I ask, I suppose you didn’t tie any knot with this.. does the twilly scarf ring make the whole arrangement tight / secure enough?


Thank you! Yes, it was finished without knots. I’m thinking about this question, as well. Twilly is hard to move through the scarf ring, but I’m not sure if it will get loose over time. I will report later on “the twilly and hermes handles” thread.


----------



## lulilu

chartreusian said:


> The Trip Espadrilles! I think they could be made to be comfortable with a thin gel insole or even a heel insert from leather spa. Another concern with them is the fraying of the rope on the toe. I am unsure if this is natural or something that is a quality issue and is correctable. One toe frays and the other does not, which I would bet is attributed to my walking



I usually pass on espadrilles that have rope interior soles for this reason.  I have used the insert remedy in the past as well.


----------



## FleurDeSac

Came home with a Calvi for my TPM Evelyne and my first piece of Hermes RTW with the Espirit Short Sleeve dress. Life's too short, buy the dress (in this case)!


----------



## CTLover

New canvas crossbody strap for my Kelly 28 cm Sellier.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Already took it shopping and it is so comfortable.   It will be great for airport travel if we ever get back to that.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Blushes Rose Feu and Rose Blush, Airtag bag charm and CTG noir with ghw. Advance bday presents to myself.


----------



## Ball

My purchases today 

B25 Rose Sakura shw with Le Danse Does Amazones twillies
Constance wallet to go (epsom noir shw)
Another rodeo pegase PM
Calvi Duo in Jaune Bourgeon


----------



## Perja

Hope is the thing with feathers but the thing with wings is my new Bleu Brume Pegasus PM 


I ordered it a couple of weeks back but only picked it up this week


----------



## Chanellover714

New to me Birkin 35 Blue Ocean Clemence GHW. 

An almost black blue birkin 35 ghw has been my dream forever bag and I finally reached a point in my career and finances where I can afford a birkin right as this one popped up. I think Blue Nuit is very close to Ocean,  and I always thought I “should” get togo, but there is something so deep and luxurious about this color specifically in clemence. 

I also always imagined I’d really want to get my birkin direct from the boutique but in a way know this is pre-loved makes me feel less nervous about actually using it. 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Livia1

Chanellover714 said:


> View attachment 5090139
> 
> 
> New to me Birkin 35 Blue Ocean Clemence GHW.
> 
> An almost black blue birkin 35 ghw has been my dream forever bag and I finally reached a point in my career and finances where I can afford a birkin right as this one popped up. I think Blue Nuit is very close to Ocean,  and I always thought I “should” get togo, but there is something so deep and luxurious about this color specifically in clemence.
> 
> *I also always imagined I’d really want to get my birkin direct from the boutique but in a way know this is pre-loved makes me feel less nervous about actually using it.*
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




This is gorgeous! Many congrats. 
Buying pre-loved can be great for this reason imo. 
Using your bag makes it all the more precious!


----------



## diane278

This noir box Calvi.....

I thought it would make a good companion to my BBVerrou.....



Then I remembered my BB Medor 29.....


----------



## kat.fox

diane278 said:


> This noir box Calvi.....
> 
> I thought it would make a good companion to my BBVerrou.....
> View attachment 5090297
> 
> 
> Then I remembered my BB Medor 29.....
> View attachment 5090296


Calvi twins! Box leather is so beautiful  when my Calvi arrived, I knew I had to buy Box Bastia too


----------



## MaryAndDogs

White! White! White! As in Summer whites! 

It is still raining here, of course....But I am all set for the Summer with the amazing new Kelly in Evercolor white leather


----------



## katandkay

My lovely SA scored a Robe Du Soir for me and I’m ecstatic!


----------



## Rhl2987

Picked up some cute things today! I haven’t been in the store for so long. It was a welcome trip.


----------



## momoc

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up some cute things today! I haven’t been in the store for so long. It was a welcome trip.



Those orans are so cute!! Oh and you looking amazing!


----------



## Rhl2987

momoc said:


> Those orans are so cute!! Oh and you looking amazing!


Thank you!!


----------



## cap4life

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My 19th anniversary gift finally arrived, right on on our anniversary after a little bit of hiccup and delay.
> 
> B30 Touch in Cassis Alligator and Violine Ostrich, Roulis slim wallet in Quebracho chèvre and double face C’est La Fete scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5082766
> View attachment 5082767
> View attachment 5082768



That touch Birkin is gorgeous!! So well done.


----------



## fatcat2523

Lucky to get this bag but not 100% loving it. Considering to return it.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Chanellover714 said:


> View attachment 5090139
> 
> 
> New to me Birkin 35 Blue Ocean Clemence GHW.
> 
> An almost black blue birkin 35 ghw has been my dream forever bag and I finally reached a point in my career and finances where I can afford a birkin right as this one popped up. I think Blue Nuit is very close to Ocean,  and I always thought I “should” get togo, but there is something so deep and luxurious about this color specifically in clemence.
> 
> I also always imagined I’d really want to get my birkin direct from the boutique but in a way know this is pre-loved makes me feel less nervous about actually using it.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


My first, and only for now, B is also pre-loved and it has a tiny flaw so it’s no longer precious…it’s like first ding in a new car! Your B is beautiful…I hope my next one is dark blue (bleu nuit) and as pretty as yours! Enjoy!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Went to pick up the Animapolis maxi Twilly that I 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
ordered and couldn’t resist the Calvi in bamboo. Also got a tarmac passport holder for my honey.


----------



## Calibb883

Finally, got my hands on a c18


----------



## A.Ali

cap4life said:


> That touch Birkin is gorgeous!! So well done.



I saw this bag is person and it’s gorgeous. I wonder if it comes in crocodile also?


----------



## Perja

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up some cute things today! I haven’t been in the store for so long. It was a welcome trip.


Love the Oran and the cap! And seems like you have a special order on the way, congratulations


----------



## Rhl2987

Perja said:


> Love the Oran and the cap! And seems like you have a special order on the way, congratulations


You are sweet. Thank you!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

The straight dress in blanc, les bandana shawl. The esprit dress not pictured. Trip espadrilles in noir, have worn them a full day and can report they are comfortable, sprayed with suede protection got rained on and they did great!


----------



## Bereal

I bought two beautiful beautiful beach towels! Now if only I could go somewhere


----------



## Mapoon

My new twilly...love the signature Hermes colour


----------



## juzdin

Unbelievable first bag from a Hermes store. I asked SA to look out for me for greyish green/green picotins - those didn't materialise but got this instead. 18 is also my preferred size. I am over the moon!


----------



## 1LV

A Walk In the Garden mug sets.  Love the simplicity.


----------



## fatcat2523

nikka007 said:


> So I went to the store to try Chypre sandals and THEN! The manager came over and said we have something for you
> Came for the sandals, walk out with a Birkin and 2 bracelets lol.
> How strange I was around today???
> Without further ado...SO B30 Togo with RGHW and rose pourpre interior. I was pretty conservative but was offered the SO very early in my journey (have 2 kellys, 2 birkins and a constance, neither is even black...). It's amazing, love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5036769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036775
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036776
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036777



May I ask how does the sandals fits? Are they true to size?


----------



## wearawishbone

Rose Sakura B25


----------



## 880

DR2014 said:


> I got this incredible magnifying glass and stand for my DH for our anniversary - I hope he loves it!!! This is a picture from the website, since the one I bought is still wrapped up waiting for our anniversary next week.


I love this! Happy anniversary to you and to your DH! Hugs


----------



## hers4eva

wearawishbone said:


> Rose Sakura B25



 adorable


----------



## Cams

I received this from DH on my birthday


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> I got this incredible magnifying glass and stand for my DH for our anniversary - I hope he loves it!!! This is a picture from the website, since the one I bought is still wrapped up waiting for our anniversary next week.


This is totally great! He will adore it ( or he can always give it to me!)


----------



## showgratitude

fatcat2523 said:


> Lucky to get this bag but not 100% loving it. Considering to return it.


It's beautiful but if you are not fully loving it, what's the point in keeping it? It would be right to just return it and find something you truly love.  Life is too short to settle for a bag that doesn't really make you smile.


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> I love this! Happy anniversary to you and to your DH! Hugs





nymeria said:


> This is totally great! He will adore it ( or he can always give it to me!)


Thank you both! Tomorrow is our anniversary, and I am excited to see his reaction!


----------



## fatcat2523

showgratitude said:


> It's beautiful but if you are not fully loving it, what's the point in keeping it? It would be right to just return it and find something you truly love.  Life is too short to settle for a bag that doesn't really make you smile.



So true


----------



## erinrose

Just ordered this from the website, love the pegasus


----------



## Hermeaddict

Birkin pocket noir.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up some cute things today! I haven’t been in the store for so long. It was a welcome trip.


Awwwww look how cute you look!!!! Love everything you tried!!! 
Those orans look so different to be the same color! Wow. but they are so plush... love them.
Did you get the Roulis???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ball said:


> My purchases today
> 
> B25 Rose Sakura shw with Le Danse Does Amazones twillies
> Constance wallet to go (epsom noir shw)
> Another rodeo pegase PM
> Calvi Duo in Jaune Bourgeon
> View attachment 5089840
> View attachment 5089841
> View attachment 5089842
> View attachment 5089843


WOW! Everything.... STUNNING!!!!! Super congrats dear on all the goodies!!!


----------



## showgratitude

I went to H without an appointment with my SA since I was already in the area for something else. Thinking if they turn me down, it was of course, fine and understandable.  Security approached me and asked what they can help me with.  My reply: "Just looking around.  I don't really know for sure that I will buy anything."  He lets me in (as my SA was not busy luckily).  Moments later..... I come out with my Lindy in GHW in Rogue Tomate in Clemence and the Lip Care Balm (which I both really love!).  And then, when I got home, the Oran Nano Charm in Noir (that I purchased from H.com recently) was also delivered to me!  Orange is indeed a happy color


----------



## corgimom11

Hermeaddict said:


> Birkin pocket noir.



that appears to be togo, am i right? my SA showed me one of these in my last appointment but I didn't think to look at the leather. I would want one in the spec that you had but not sure how that would really look against a noir epsom if the pocket is togo (although looks like the B in your photo might be epsom?).

Either way, it's super cute and I think will be pretty practical. I travel a ton for work (in normal times, but it's picking back up) so I could see this being really handy at the airport.


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Hermeaddict said:


> Birkin pocket noir.



May I ask the price of this? Does it fit an iphone? I keep going back and forth on whether I like it / whether it is practical... would love to hear your thoughts on use!


----------



## Hermeaddict

corgimom11 said:


> that appears to be togo, am i right? my SA showed me one of these in my last appointment but I didn't think to look at the leather. I would want one in the spec that you had but not sure how that would really look against a noir epsom if the pocket is togo (although looks like the B in your photo might be epsom?).
> 
> Either way, it's super cute and I think will be pretty practical. I travel a ton for work (in normal times, but it's picking back up) so I could see this being really handy at the airport.


Corgimom11, yes it is togo against epsom 35cm. Have not wotn her yet, but yes got her because of how practical it seems especially while traveling or running errands. Hope this helps?


----------



## Hermeaddict

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> May I ask the price of this? Does it fit an iphone? I keep going back and forth on whether I like it / whether it is practical... would love to hear your thoughts on use!


ckdbwlswpsl, it was $950 before taxes. Unfortunately I do not own an iphone. I have not use it yet, but did get it because of how practical it could be for traveling or just running errands. I would say get it as it also just helps with reducing the opening and closing of your bag (wear and tear). It also comes in swift but opted for the togo. Hope this helps?


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Hermeaddict said:


> ckdbwlswpsl, it was $950 before taxes. Unfortunately I do not own an iphone. I have not use it yet, but did get it because of how practical it could be for traveling or just running errands. I would say get it as it also just helps with reducing the opening and closing of your bag (wear and tear). It also comes in swift but opted for the togo. Hope this helps?



Amazing, tysm!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Ball

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW! Everything.... STUNNING!!!!! Super congrats dear on all the goodies!!!


Thank you @Israeli_Flava


----------



## 880

Cams said:


> I received this from DH on my birthday


Happy birthday @Cams! Love the Twilly and the lipstick and your sunshine flowers! and, your view! Hugs


----------



## Cams

880 said:


> Happy birthday @Cams! Love the Twilly and the lipstick and your sunshine flowers! and, your view! Hugs


Thank you so much. I also received a small thin YG love bangle was a very happy girl. Lol.


----------



## 880

Cams said:


> Thank you so much. I also received a small thin YG love bangle was a very happy girl. Lol.


So nice! Hope to see all of it on the OOTD! Hugs


----------



## WKN

Hermeaddict said:


> Birkin pocket noir.


I love this because I am such a sucker for external pockets. Do you know if it comes for B35 as well?


----------



## Hermeaddict

WKN said:


> I love this because I am such a sucker for external pockets. Do you know if it comes for B35 as well?


Hi WKN! Hmmm good question I am not sure, but I can find out for you. How is your cartable? I bet you she is still gorgeous!


----------



## diane278

This Barenia Aline bag is new to me and is providing my diminutive SLG’ s with a suitable chaperone.


----------



## WKN

Hermeaddict said:


> Hi WKN! Hmmm good question I am not sure, but I can find out for you. How is your cartable? I bet you she is still gorgeous!


Yes, please, thank you so much! I do wish they make similar pockets for the Kelly as well. Oh my gosh, you still remember my cartable! Thank you for your patience then with all my questions about getting one! She is such a madame, I must say! Unfortunately she does not get to go out as much nowadays. I love her so much still!


----------



## Hermeaddict

WKN said:


> Yes, please, thank you so much! I do wish they make similar pockets for the Kelly as well. Oh my gosh, you still remember my cartable! Thank you for your patience then with all my questions about getting one! She is such a madame, I must say! Unfortunately she does not get to go out as much nowadays. I love her so much still!


Ohh WKN, it was my pleasure! I totally understand mine does not get out much either, but I still love her. A pocket for a Kelly (such a great idea) I am sure H will be making one for next spring season! Waiting on my SAs response as soon as I get one I will let you know.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hermeaddict said:


> Ohh WKN, it was my pleasure! I totally understand mine does not get out much either, but I still love her. A pocket for a Kelly (such a great idea) I am sure H will be making one for next spring season! Waiting on my SAs response as soon as I get one I will let you know.


A pocket for the Kelly would make it really user friendly! Now you have me thinking about how to make one, maybe out of a silk scarf, that you can tie it attach in a way that looks decorative from the front. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Hermeaddict

BowieFan1971 said:


> A pocket for the Kelly would make it really user friendly! Now you have me thinking about how to make one, maybe out of a silk scarf, that you can tie it attach in a way that looks decorative from the front. Hmmmmm...


A silkin or twilly kelly pocket. Hmmmmm


----------



## Mapoon

diane278 said:


> This Barenia Aline bag is new to me and is providing my diminutive SLG’ s with a suitable chaperone.
> 
> View attachment 5093433


Wow the Barenia Aline bag looks so lush and gorgeous!! The phone case as well...love how you match your items with the same colour.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

From the website. I think these will be perfect for a little trip I’m taking. I could have probably gone up from 36.5 to 37, but 37 was not available, and it would have been too wide. Please excuse my mosquito bites. I just got them coming out on the porch to take these photos! They like my prominent veins! Either that or they were going for the Orans.


----------



## Joyceshing

Blue Brume is so stunning (*≧∀≦*)
It’s out of my expectation! Can’t say no
✌︎('ω'✌︎ )


----------



## duffybear

same Pegasus here ! With the newly released calvi duo


----------



## gettinpurseonal

The Fed Ex delivery man is here!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

This just arrived from Hermès!!






What could it be???!





Animapolis!!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Another rodeo pegase flew from Paris.


It’s a MM size in Sesame/Noir/Nata.


Which one do you prefer? With a twilly or without one?


Or it’s too big on a K28?


----------



## BowieFan1971

luzdetaiwan said:


> Another rodeo pegase flew from Paris.
> View attachment 5094398
> 
> It’s a MM size in Sesame/Noir/Nata.
> View attachment 5094390
> 
> Which one do you prefer? With a twilly or without one?
> View attachment 5094414
> 
> Or it’s too big on a K28?


I would do one or the other, not both. And to be honest, I do think it’s a little big IMO.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

BowieFan1971 said:


> I would do one or the other, not both. And to be honest, I do think it’s a little big IMO.


Thank you for the reply. I think it’s too big, as well. K28 is the biggest size of my hermes bags. Maybe I should try it on a Lindy 26? Due to the shape, it’s bulkier than a K28.


----------



## dvakrm

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up some cute things today! I haven’t been in the store for so long. It was a welcome trip.


So cute!!


----------



## dvakrm

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW! Everything.... STUNNING!!!!! Super congrats dear on all the goodies!!!


Congratulations! Everything is stunning!! Absolute perfection  can I ask which city you shop at? Always curious where my fav pieces come from


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dvakrm said:


> Congratulations! Everything is stunning!! Absolute perfection  can I ask which city you shop at? Always curious where my fav pieces come from


you quoted me but I think your message is for @Ball


----------



## _kiki119_

gettinpurseonal said:


> This just arrived from Hermès!!
> View attachment 5094396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What could it be???!
> View attachment 5094380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animapolis!!!
> View attachment 5094381


gorgeous CW! I just ordered  Bleu Lavande CW with my SA last week!
She told me that the design of this scarf always like to put their dog in their design. that just makes me adore it even more.


----------



## dvakrm

Israeli_Flava said:


> you quoted me but I think your message is for @Ball


Oops, you’re right. I think I was a little over excited haha


----------



## Rhl2987

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwwww look how cute you look!!!! Love everything you tried!!!
> Those orans look so different to be the same color! Wow. but they are so plush... love them.
> Did you get the Roulis???


I passed! I don't love caramel that much. If it was bamboo or almost anything else, I'm sure I wouldn't have had the willpower.


----------



## Crapples

luzdetaiwan said:


> Another rodeo pegase flew from Paris.
> View attachment 5094398
> 
> It’s a MM size in Sesame/Noir/Nata.
> View attachment 5094390
> 
> Which one do you prefer? With a twilly or without one?
> View attachment 5094414
> 
> Or it’s too big on a K28?


I love them both but separately.  I think I would prefer the Galons Twilly with the Rodeo as the colors would be complimentary.


----------



## BowieFan1971

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thank you for the reply. I think it’s too big, as well. K28 is the biggest size of my hermes bags. Maybe I should try it on a Lindy 26? Due to the shape, it’s bulkier than a K28.


Try it and see! If it doesn’t work on the Lindy, it would go great on something like a Garden Party 30, should you be inclined...


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Hermeaddict said:


> Birkin pocket noir.


Omg does this exist for a K too?? I’ve seen it on a B25 and loved it!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Ally ambrosio said:


> Omg does this exist for a K too?? I’ve seen it on a B25 and loved it!!


Ally ambrosio, WKN and I were trying to figure out how we could make one until Hermes comes out with theirs. But to answer your question no they do not have one for the Kelly yet.


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Hermeaddict said:


> Ally ambrosio, WKN and I were trying to figure out how we could make one until Hermes comes out with theirs. But to answer your question no they do not have one for the Kelly yet.


Thank you darling  it would have  been so much helpful!!! More than having one for the B, which is an open tote, so easily accessible T.T


----------



## diane278

gettinpurseonal said:


> The Fed Ex delivery man is here!!


When I read this, I was seriously jealous!    I worship the arrival of the FedEx truck.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Haven’t purchased a gator CDC in awhile, or any CDC for that matter! Saw these and couldn’t resist.


----------



## Ball

Israeli_Flava said:


> you quoted me but I think your message is for @Ball


New York City


----------



## Hermeaddict

WKN said:


> I love this because I am such a sucker for external pockets. Do you know if it comes for B35 as well?


Hi WKN! Ok just got intel from my amazing SA they are made to fit a 35cm birkin as well!


----------



## WKN

Hermeaddict said:


> Hi WKN! Ok just got intel from my amazing SA they are made to fit a 35cm birkin as well!


Super! Thank you so much for this exciting intel as I use my B35 for work stuff and travel (once upon a time)!! You have a great weekend, you!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Crapples said:


> I love them both but separately.  I think I would prefer the Galons Twilly with the Rodeo as the colors would be complimentary.


Thank you. I have one in similar CW.


What do you think?



BowieFan1971 said:


> Try it and see! If it doesn’t work on the Lindy, it would go great on something like a Garden Party 30, should you be inclined...


Here it is.


Originally, I hung the other so black rodeo mm on the lindy bag. Maybe, I should buy a GP30?
Or hang it on the other non-H bags.




I found it went well with black bags!


----------



## Four Tails

bluebichonfrise said:


> Haven’t purchased a gator CDC in awhile, or any CDC for that matter! Saw these and couldn’t resist.
> 
> View attachment 5094732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094742


Jaune citron twins! I couldn’t resist either. So cute, enjoy!


----------



## hokatie

Summer is coming and I need bright colors for my bag. My store is only have the GP36 and in brown & black. So I’ve looked around and found this pre-love new GP30. While I am really love the bag, but I think it’s too small for my frame.

I don’t know should I return the bag and keep checking with the store until they have the color I like. What do you think ladies?


----------



## _kiki119_

hokatie said:


> Summer is coming and I need bright colors for my bag. My store is only have the GP36 and in brown & black. So I’ve looked around and found this pre-love new GP30. While I am really love the bag, but I think it’s too small for my frame.
> 
> I don’t know should I return the bag and keep checking with the store until they have the color I like. What do you think ladies?


very cute! i do not think it is too small for you at all!  I use GP36 as my work bag and I like the 30 size better for everyday use.


----------



## getbetterwithH

hokatie said:


> Summer is coming and I need bright colors for my bag. My store is only have the GP36 and in brown & black. So I’ve looked around and found this pre-love new GP30. While I am really love the bag, but I think it’s too small for my frame.
> 
> I don’t know should I return the bag and keep checking with the store until they have the color I like. What do you think ladies?


Love the color. I think it‘s meant to be on a smaller (relatively speaking) bag.  To me it would look weird on a bigger model. So I‘m firmly on Team Keep


----------



## BowieFan1971

hokatie said:


> Summer is coming and I need bright colors for my bag. My store is only have the GP36 and in brown & black. So I’ve looked around and found this pre-love new GP30. While I am really love the bag, but I think it’s too small for my frame.
> 
> I don’t know should I return the bag and keep checking with the store until they have the color I like. What do you think ladies?


I think it is a great size for you!


----------



## Hermeaddict

hokatie said:


> Summer is coming and I need bright colors for my bag. My store is only have the GP36 and in brown & black. So I’ve looked around and found this pre-love new GP30. While I am really love the bag, but I think it’s too small for my frame.
> 
> I don’t know should I return the bag and keep checking with the store until they have the color I like. What do you think ladies?


Hokatie, I vote #keepthebag! Looks great on you and agree with others that it is meant to be a "smaller" bag. Plus it is a gorgeous pop of color! Perfect for summer!


----------



## hokatie

_kiki119_ said:


> very cute! i do not think it is too small for you at all!  I use GP36 as my work bag and I like the 30 size better for everyday use.





getbetterwithH said:


> Love the color. I think it‘s meant to be on a smaller (relatively speaking) bag.  To me it would look weird on a bigger model. So I‘m firmly on Team Keep





BowieFan1971 said:


> I think it is a great size for you!





Hermeaddict said:


> Hokatie, I vote #keepthebag! Looks great on you and agree with others that it is meant to be a "smaller" bag. Plus it is a gorgeous pop of color! Perfect for summer!


Thank you all ladies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bluebichonfrise said:


> Haven’t purchased a gator CDC in awhile, or any CDC for that matter! Saw these and couldn’t resist.
> 
> View attachment 5094732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5094742


Ohhhh so lovely dear!!! I have been wearin gmy CDCs much more these days so this brightened my day to see!!! I have the 5 P and that lime looks soooo tempting!


----------



## duggi84

New-to-me Silky Pop Tote in Buffle Skipper!  I’ve wanted one of these for a while and recently got a good deal on this unused-looking one from an eBay seller (who was fantastic).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hokatie said:


> Summer is coming and I need bright colors for my bag. My store is only have the GP36 and in brown & black. So I’ve looked around and found this pre-love new GP30. While I am really love the bag, but I think it’s too small for my frame.
> 
> I don’t know should I return the bag and keep checking with the store until they have the color I like. What do you think ladies?


I don't think it looks small on you at all, but u have to feel comfortable carrying it. I know when I first saw the 30 as opposed to the 36, it did look small but I think my eye was just used to seeing larger bags. Most ladies I've seen have GP 36 and use it to carry "everything and the kitchen sink", but if you don't need a large capacity bag, I say keep the 30. I had the 30 for a few years and loved the size. Plus it's super light as a feather. GL deciding!


----------



## BBINX

I couldn’t resist the Animapolis scarf, I’m still studying everything that’s going on! And a fun Clic Anneau bracelet in Rose Dragee to welcome Summer.


----------



## tinkerbell68

BBINX said:


> View attachment 5095722
> 
> I couldn’t resist the Animapolis scarf, I’m still studying everything that’s going on! And a fun Clic Anneau bracelet in Rose Dragee to welcome Summer.


I have the Animapolis Maxi Twilly and love looking at the beautiful images. Enjoy!


----------



## JavaJo

Went for stunning summer accessories - Jaguar Quetzal Pareo and a pair of Rose Gold Mini Pop H earrings in Rose Dragee.  Picked them up curbside (we’re still in lockdown) and received this amazing gift:  “Hermes would like to thank you for coming to pick-up your curbside order on a (winter? - wet snow) day”.  Texted my SA thanking her for what I thought was Eucalyptus Potpourri wrapped in paper towel… Yes, I am ignorant ☺️ And she texted back and said I could plant this Eucalyptus indoors (really? as I am used to seeing 50m-100m trees in Australia - was a bit skeptical - but Google did confirm that this was indeed possible in Canada!)  AND, she said that the paper that came with it has wild flower seeds, which I can plant in soil!!!  So cool!!!(actually does say so on the tag but needed glasses to read it )  WOW!!!


----------



## hokatie

Israeli_Flava said:


> I don't think it looks small on you at all, but u have to feel comfortable carrying it. I know when I first saw the 30 as opposed to the 36, it did look small but I think my eye was just used to seeing larger bags. Most ladies I've seen have GP 36 and use it to carry "everything and the kitchen sink", but if you don't need a large capacity bag, I say keep the 30. I had the 30 for a few years and loved the size. Plus it's super light as a feather. GL deciding!


Thank you for the honest review! 
I am working from home so don’t really need a big bag to carry everything. I only need a bag for running errands in summer. You are right, the bag is super lightweight that is a plus. 
After reading all replies, I’ve decided to keep the bag


----------



## scheurin

Added some more animals ...


----------



## Clearblueskies

hokatie said:


> Thank you for the honest review!
> I am working from home so don’t really need a big bag to carry everything. I only need a bag for running errands in summer. You are right, the bag is super lightweight that is a plus.
> After reading all replies, I’ve decided to keep the bag


Good decision, it looks great on you   After carrying bigger bags it sometimes takes a moment to *recalibrate* and get used to a smaller one, that’s all.


----------



## Marmotte

Carré La Marche du Zambèze
Rose Pâle


----------



## loopymoi

scheurin said:


> Added some more animals ...


Stunning! I have some tea cups from this line on order. Who knows how long it will take to get them!


----------



## scheurin

loopymoi said:


> Stunning! I have some tea cups from this line on order. Who knows how long it will take to get them!



Ordered the very large plate in a local to no avail. Was told up to 6 months. Unavailable on our Hermès online store,  too. Finally ordered it directly from the French online store yesterday. Will arrive Monday. Dealing with Hermès can be quite challenging. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## hokatie

Clearblueskies said:


> Good decision, it looks great on you   After carrying bigger bags it sometimes takes a moment to *recalibrate* and get used to a smaller one, that’s all.


Thank you!


----------



## kat.fox

Marmotte said:


> Carré La Marche du Zambèze
> Rose Pâle
> View attachment 5096069


this cw is so beautiful!  i have this scarf in bleu ciel and also love it


----------



## SpicyTuna13

hokatie said:


> Thank you for the honest review!
> I am working from home so don’t really need a big bag to carry everything. I only need a bag for running errands in summer. You are right, the bag is super lightweight that is a plus.
> After reading all replies, I’ve decided to keep the bag



Perhaps an unpopular opinion in general, but I never understood the bag having to match a specific frame. I choose bags based on lifestyle/needs....not my frame. For example, I’m 3rd trimester pregnant and the size of a horse at the moment, but I still carry a B25 when needed. Again, probably an unpopular opinion, but that’s okay, we are all different for good reason.

I’m glad you decided to keep the GP30. I think the size is adorable!


----------



## showgratitude

luzdetaiwan said:


> Another rodeo pegase flew from Paris.
> View attachment 5094398
> 
> It’s a MM size in Sesame/Noir/Nata.
> View attachment 5094390
> 
> Which one do you prefer? With a twilly or without one?
> View attachment 5094414
> 
> Or it’s too big on a K28?


I prefer the one with the twilly.


----------



## hokatie

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Perhaps an unpopular opinion in general, but I never understood the bag having to match a specific frame. I choose bags based on lifestyle/needs....not my frame. For example, I’m 3rd trimester pregnant and the size of a horse at the moment, but I still carry a B25 when needed. Again, probably an unpopular opinion, but that’s okay, we are all different for good reason.
> 
> I’m glad you decided to keep the GP30. I think the size is adorable!


Thank you! Congratulations to the glowing mom-to-be! 
Yes, you’re right. It doesn’t matter what it looks on you. The important thing is you feel happy when you carry it.


----------



## NL3181

the cheapest bag from H  GP 36
Still cant decide which color twilly scarf for the handles


----------



## c18027

I’ve been going overboard on Orans:
~ vert émeraude, bleu velvet, blanc piqûres, noir/beige moiré calfskin ~


----------



## porbulerias

I went in to pick up an online order (Orans) which I had shipped to the store. My SA asked if I would be interested in a Picotin, to which I said only in the size 18 in a pop of color. He then showed me this beauty and it was love at first sight. He then went back to the storage area to grab my Orans and came back with an additional little box, saying he found this on the shelf, would I be interested? Why yes! It was a triple pink day for me!!!


----------



## Fashionista2

c18027 said:


> I’ve been going overboard on Orans:
> ~ vert émeraude, bleu velvet, blanc piqûres, noir/beige moiré calfskin ~
> 
> View attachment 5096326


Stunning! The Oran's are seriously the best sandals. Did you purchase the " vert émeraude" in the United States?


----------



## eastvillagegirl

porbulerias said:


> I went in to pick up an online order (Orans) which I had shipped to the store. My SA asked if I would be interested in a Picotin, to which I said only in the size 18 in a pop of color. He then showed me this beauty and it was love at first sight. He then went back to the storage area to grab my Orans and came back with an additional little box, saying he found this on the shelf, would I be interested? Why yes! It was a triple pink day for me!!!
> 
> View attachment 5096338


What color is this? Gorgeous!


----------



## HippieHeart

porbulerias said:


> I went in to pick up an online order (Orans) which I had shipped to the store. My SA asked if I would be interested in a Picotin, to which I said only in the size 18 in a pop of color. He then showed me this beauty and it was love at first sight. He then went back to the storage area to grab my Orans and came back with an additional little box, saying he found this on the shelf, would I be interested? Why yes! It was a triple pink day for me!!!
> 
> View attachment 5096338



Gosh I just bought the same pair of Orans! Such a nice pop of color. I typically have a lot of neutral tones in my wardrobe so the pink will be a refreshing change.



eastvillagegirl said:


> What color is this? Gorgeous!



Hi! Fuchsia, or Rose, I believe.


----------



## porbulerias

eastvillagegirl said:


> What color is this? Gorgeous!


Thank you! Picotin = Rose Extreme, Rodeo = Rose Mexico, and Orans = Fuchsia


----------



## porbulerias

HippieHeart said:


> Gosh I just bought the same pair of Orans! Such a nice pop of color. I typically have a lot of neutral tones in my wardrobe so the pink will be a refreshing change.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Fuchsia, or Rose, I believe.


Oran twins! Yes, they are Fuchsia but Picotin is Rose Extreme and Rodeo is Rose Mexico. I love pinks!


----------



## c18027

Fashionista2 said:


> Stunning! The Oran's are seriously the best sandals. Did you purchase the " vert émeraude" in the United States?


Yes! I purchased them from U.S. H.com.


----------



## MissMomo

-


----------



## A.Ali

NL3181 said:


> the cheapest bag from H  GP 36
> Still cant decide which color twilly scarf for the handles
> 
> View attachment 5096295



This is such a classic combo that you can pick any color and it will look nice. I would suggest going with yellow twilly to add a little pop of color for the summer.


----------



## boo1689

Got Pepto a little nose ring to Punk it up


----------



## Ethengdurst

boo1689 said:


> Got Pepto a little nose ring to Punk it up
> 
> View attachment 5097040


Adorable!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*deleted*


----------



## hers4eva

boo1689 said:


> Got Pepto a little nose ring to Punk it up
> 
> View attachment 5097040



so adorable and special


----------



## gettinpurseonal

c18027 said:


> I’ve been going overboard on Orans:
> ~ vert émeraude, bleu velvet, blanc piqûres, noir/beige moiré calfskin ~
> 
> View attachment 5096326


I love these noir/beige moiré Orans. I wanted to order them, but they are not available in my size currently. Would you mind posting a modeling shot?


----------



## TankerToad

fatcat2523 said:


> Lucky to get this bag but not 100% loving it. Considering to return it.


Have this exact bag- wasn’t sure about it at first - thought it might tricky to wear- but it’s so special.
Have grown to love mine after all.


----------



## scheurin

And finally the great one


----------



## mauihappyplace

Who knew I liked Rose Shocking so much... Halzan 25 joins the club with C24 . Also picked up the bracelet loop sweater... we tried with Kelly bracelet and twills through the loops.


----------



## Hermes Zen

I took a risk in ordering this new Apple strap. Although my Apple watch is casual and the K isn't so much but I think it goes together pretty well.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hermes Zen said:


> I took a risk in ordering this new Apple strap. Although my Apple watch is casual and the K isn't so much but I think it goes together pretty well.
> 
> View attachment 5097896


That twilly with that bag...wow!!!!! And I like the modern twist of it paired with the strap. Love blue and orange together!!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

BowieFan1971 said:


> That twilly with that bag...wow!!!!! And I like the modern twist of it paired with the strap. Love blue and orange together!!!!


Thank you so much BowieFan1971 !   I do love that twilly with the k, so much I can't get myself to change it to something else.


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you so much BowieFan1971 !   I do love that twilly with the k, so much I can't get myself to change it to something else.


You should always have that twilly on your GORGEOUS kelly! It was made for it! (Your watchband looks amazing!)


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ladybaga said:


> You should always have that twilly on your GORGEOUS kelly! It was made for it! (Your watchband looks amazing!)


Thank you Ladybaga!!


----------



## Fashionista2

mauihappyplace said:


> Who knew I liked Rose Shocking so much... Halzan 25 joins the club with C24 . Also picked up the bracelet loop sweater... we tried with Kelly bracelet and twills through the loops.


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Fashionista2

mauihappyplace said:


> Who knew I liked Rose Shocking so much... Halzan 25 joins the club with C24 . Also picked up the bracelet loop sweater... we tried with Kelly bracelet and twills through the loops.


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Purseperson420

First purchase in a while! Gold Kelly to go in phw and a bleu brume bastia


----------



## Baggieluv

Loots for the last 2weeks!


----------



## monipod

My first Hermès purchase (Massai on the way but couldn’t resist this...). It’s called a gum holder. Literally the size of a stick of gum. Leather is so soft and the colour... I’ll use it to store a travel spray and other knick knacks.


----------



## dvakrm

Purseperson420 said:


> First purchase in a while! Gold Kelly to go in phw and a bleu brume bastia
> View attachment 5097977


Gorgeous! Lucky you! And I love the eucalyptus too


----------



## kat.fox

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you so much BowieFan1971 !   I do love that twilly with the k, so much I can't get myself to change it to something else.


yesss, this twilly is amazing  especially with the kelly would you mind to get me the name of this twilly? thank you in advance!


----------



## kat.fox

Purseperson420 said:


> First purchase in a while! Gold Kelly to go in phw and a bleu brume bastia
> View attachment 5097977


beautiful!


----------



## marzipanchen

kat.fox said:


> yesss, this twilly is amazing  especially with the kelly would you mind to get me the name of this twilly? thank you in advance!


hi @kat.fox - I believe this is the Parures des Maharajas twilly from a few seasons ago.


----------



## kat.fox

marzipanchen said:


> hi @kat.fox - I believe this is the Parures des Maharajas twilly from a few seasons ago.


thank you so much!


----------



## Hermes Zen

kat.fox said:


> yesss, this twilly is amazing  especially with the kelly would you mind to get me the name of this twilly? thank you in advance!


Thank you kat.fox!  It's Silk Parures Des Maharajas Twilly Bleu Royal Orange Turquoise from I believe 2018.


----------



## Hermes Zen

marzipanchen said:


> hi @kat.fox - I believe this is the Parures des Maharajas twilly from a few seasons ago.



Thanks marzipanchen for answering!  You are correct.


----------



## mrsbalibabe

Kelly 28 retourne, Etoupe PHW in Togo leather (and twilly!)


----------



## Newbie2016

Mini Aline in Noir Milo Lambskin...


----------



## kat.fox

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you kat.fox!  It's Silk Parures Des Maharajas Twilly Bleu Royal Orange Turquoise from I believe 2018.


thank you!


----------



## Purseperson420

dvakrm said:


> Gorgeous! Lucky you! And I love the eucalyptus too


Thank you so much! I know such a nice touch my store handed them out  


kat.fox said:


> beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## surfer

Dreamy pink


----------



## fatcat2523

Asked to check out Wild of Singapore change tray and my SA brought out all trays they have in stocked. I was amazed with this gem - Les Jardins D’Armenie (thank you @romily for the background story). Apparently it was sitting on the shelf and no one noticed it. 

I loved H porcelain and start collecting them.


----------



## surfer

fatcat2523 said:


> Asked to check out Wild of Singapore change tray and my SA brought out all trays they have in stocked. I was amazed with this gem - Les Jardins D’Armenie (thank you @romily for the background story). Apparently it was sitting on the shelf and no one noticed it.
> 
> I loved H porcelain and start collecting them.
> 
> View attachment 5098881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098882




I love their trays so much too!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

fatcat2523 said:


> Asked to check out Wild of Singapore change tray and my SA brought out all trays they have in stocked. I was amazed with this gem - Les Jardins D’Armenie (thank you @romily for the background story). Apparently it was sitting on the shelf and no one noticed it.
> 
> I loved H porcelain and start collecting them.
> 
> View attachment 5098881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098882


Oooh, the stands you are using to display he change trays are great! May I ask where you got them? I've been looking for something exactly like that to display my Carnets d'Equateur change tray but so far could only find cheap looking transparent plastic ones


----------



## fatcat2523

ajaxbreaker said:


> Oooh, the stands you are using to display he change trays are great! May I ask where you got them? I've been looking for something exactly like that to display my Carnets d'Equateur change tray but so far could only find cheap looking transparent plastic ones



I got the stands from Michael’s Craft store. They have a lot selection.


----------



## Hermes Zen

I had asked if H Deco had rice bowls.  These aren't exactly like my asian rice bowls BUT close.  I will post more photos to compare them in the Hermes Homeware + Kitchenware thread if anyone is interested.  I'm very happy to add these to my H Deco set !


----------



## kissmespell

HereToLearn said:


> You have convinced me I “need” one! Do they come in sizes to match Birkins from B25 to B35?


Yes backpockets come in specific sizes to match the Birkin sizes.


----------



## kissmespell

mygoodies said:


> Beautiful!! Does it fit much
> more than an iPhone? Maybe a cardholder or sunglasses? Or is it too “flat” for sunglasses? I wish H would make this for the Kelly as well! That be very practical. Enjoy!!


The backpocket is quite flat, which keeps the Birkin silhouette nicely. It might fit a slim card case, but definitely not sunglasses.


----------



## kissmespell

cuselover said:


> Can I ask how much?


US$950


----------



## Rhl2987

Picked up my second pair of fuzzy Orans today. Couldn’t pass these up!


----------



## Perja

Hermes Zen said:


> I had asked if H Deco had rice bowls.  These aren't exactly like my asian rice bowls BUT close.  I will post more photos to compare them in the Hermes Homeware + Kitchenware thread if anyone is interested.  I'm very happy to add these to my H Deco set !
> 
> View attachment 5099316



Very fetching! I missed out on a pair of Mosaïque rice bowls recently and was eyeing these as an alternative


----------



## zoemommy

I scored this little guy on the website a few days ago..it is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Hermeaddict

kissmespell said:


> Yes backpockets come in specific sizes to match the Birkin sizes.


It may say that it is for the 30cm or 35cm but they are the same size actually. Here is a 30cm in the black and a 35cm in gold. My SA and I were both puzzled. Hope this helps.


----------



## momoc

Hermeaddict said:


> It may say that it is for the 30cm or 35cm but they are the same size actually. Here is a 30cm in the black and a 35cm in gold. My SA and I were both puzzled. Hope this helps.



They are all the same sizes dimension wise I think, but the holes may be at different locations when the handle sizes are different. I’ve seen 30cm and 25cm ones they are the same size (length and height) for the product as a whole but the holes on them are closer on the 25 than the 30 so they fit the different handles. Not sure about 35 and 30 handle difference though since I don’t own 35!


----------



## dooneybaby

Having tea with the newest addition to my H teacup collection.


----------



## BloomingTree

surfer said:


> Dreamy pink
> View attachment 5098792



Ooh, that’s a beautiful shade. May I ask what color?


----------



## surfer

BloomingTree said:


> Ooh, that’s a beautiful shade. May I ask what color?


Rose sakura in clemence leather dear


----------



## Egel

Hermeaddict said:


> It may say that it is for the 30cm or 35cm but they are the same size actually. Here is a 30cm in the black and a 35cm in gold. My SA and I were both puzzled. Hope this helps.


I can't unsee the little face


----------



## _kiki119_

Hermeaddict said:


> It may say that it is for the 30cm or 35cm but they are the same size actually. Here is a 30cm in the black and a 35cm in gold. My SA and I were both puzzled. Hope this helps.



Yes! When i picked up my B, my SA was surprised that the 35 pkt fits ok 30!


----------



## misseLaNeous

ardenp said:


> I believe that hole in the front strap is for the lock, not that the bag needs any further impediments for access! I have found that if I squeeze the top of the bag (the leather part) then the round button pops out more and you can get the straps in and out more easily.


 Thank you so much for that tip. Briefly, out of fear I just removed the entire leather piece. But after using a few times, I am gotten accustomed to getting in and out. Stressful to say the least LOL


----------



## Chanelandco

Decided to get the CDC in lezard. 
i triedalso the CDC 24 but decided to go with the full size.
Might get the small later in another color...


----------



## Phiona88

B30 Vert de Gris in Togo GHW.


----------



## Babypooh777

Say hello to my new in.... This classic beauty needs no introduction


----------



## 880

TPM Evelyne, etain, phw. I needed something small and easy for summer


----------



## loh

880 said:


> TPM Evelyne, etain, phw. I needed something small and easy for summer
> View attachment 5101782



I love the mini evie on you!    I have one in black and it has been hands down my most used bag ever. Perfect bag for an easy summer.


----------



## 880

loh said:


> I love the mini evie on you!    I have one in black and in has been hands down my most used bag ever. Perfect bag for an easy summer.


Thank you! I got it and took it to Whole Foods immediately


----------



## Marmotte

Oran in Orange Poppy


----------



## Hermeaddict

Blue galcier orans (so happy to see this color coming back!) and blue de prusse straight embroidered pocket dress.


----------



## corgimom11

Two new fall shoes, blossom mule with kelly buckle and the destin loafers. Dh picked out a shirt and my first twillaine shirt from fall arrived.

Also checked out watch customization event. AAAAAND SA invited me to participate in exotic shoe SO. I ordered ombre lizard orans!!!!


----------



## Ball

Two new rodeo PMs.  Another Touch and my 3rd Pegase.


----------



## sf_newyorker

One simply can’t exit H empty handed. I thought I was going to window-shop and catch up with my SA (really, a lot can happen in the three weeks since I last visited) while my best friend picked up her items. As I was about to pay for my silk muffler, my SA surprised me with the pegase that I’d requested a couple months ago.  @Ball - I don’t think I can catch up to your beautiful three!


----------



## angelz629

Ball said:


> Two new rodeo PMs.  Another Touch and my 3rd Pegase.
> 
> View attachment 5102299
> View attachment 5102302
> View attachment 5102303


Do you mind sharing the price of the rodeo Touch?


----------



## Ball

angelz629 said:


> Do you mind sharing the price of the rodeo Touch?


USD $760 plus tax


----------



## Ball

sf_newyorker said:


> One simply can’t exit H empty handed. I thought I was going to window-shop and catch up with my SA (really, a lot can happen in the three weeks since I last visited) while my best friend picked up her items. As I was about to pay for my silk muffler, my SA surprised me with the pegase that I’d requested a couple months ago.  @Ball - I don’t think I can catch up to your beautiful three!
> 
> View attachment 5102384


I like the color combo of the one you have though.


----------



## hibenji

I love my new finesse necklace in rose gold.  Compared with van cleef holiday pendant last year.


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> TPM Evelyne, etain, phw. I needed something small and easy for summer
> View attachment 5101782


You look fabulous!!  Love the etain TPM too!


----------



## ladyblakeney

Marmotte said:


> Carré La Marche du Zambèze
> Rose Pâle
> 
> 
> c18027 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been going overboard on Orans:
> ~ vert émeraude, bleu velvet, blanc piqûres, noir/beige moiré calfskin ~
> 
> View attachment 5096326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5096069
Click to expand...

Beautiful! got the same one yesterday!


----------



## 880

DR2014 said:


> You look fabulous!!  Love the etain TPM too!


Thank you so much for your kind words @DR2014!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Phiona88 said:


> B30 Vert de Gris in Togo GHW.
> 
> View attachment 5101681


----------



## jyyanks

Haven’t logged on in awhile but couldn’t resist. Saw some dear tpf friends yesterday after making an appointment with my SA who I haven’t seen in awhile. Ended up taking this home!  I’ve gone on and on about how Kelly’s don't work, k28 is too small, don’t want black bags as H does color well etc. Funny how my taste has changed post COVID. I’m trying to ‘curate’ and buy things that I know I’ll use. While I never thought, this was a bag I’d buy, I realize black, sellier Kelly’s are classic and I need a classic, smaller shoulder bag I can carry. All my bags are HUGE, colorful and heavy. Since COVID, I’ve stopped carrying a million things and need a smaller, lighter more versatile bag.

Here’s my new Epsom Kelly Sellier with permabrass hardware. Made all the more special because now I have a memory of purchasing it while in the company of  tpf friends!


----------



## tinkerbell68

jyyanks said:


> Haven’t logged on in awhile but couldn’t resist. Saw some dear tpf friends yesterday after making an appointment with my SA who I haven’t seen in awhile. Ended up taking this home!  I’ve gone on and on about how Kelly’s don't work, k28 is too small, don’t want black bags as H does color well etc. Funny how my taste has changed post COVID. I’m trying to ‘curate’ and buy things that I know I’ll use. While I never thought, this was a bag I’d buy, I realize black, sellier Kelly’s are classic and I need a classic, smaller shoulder bag I can carry. All my bags are HUGE, colorful and heavy. Since COVID, I’ve stopped carrying a million things and need a smaller, lighter more versatile bag.
> 
> Here’s my new Epsom Kelly Sellier with permabrass hardware. Made all the more special because now I have a memory of purchasing it while in the company of  tpf friends!


I’ve never thought of myself as a Kelly girl but your Sellier is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

tinkerbell68 said:


> I’ve never thought of myself as a Kelly girl but your Sellier is stunning! Congrats!


 Thank you so much!  I’ve never been a sellier Kelly girl but it just goes to show ‘never say never!’


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jyyanks said:


> Haven’t logged on in awhile but couldn’t resist. Saw some dear tpf friends yesterday after making an appointment with my SA who I haven’t seen in awhile. Ended up taking this home!  I’ve gone on and on about how Kelly’s don't work, k28 is too small, don’t want black bags as H does color well etc. Funny how my taste has changed post COVID. I’m trying to ‘curate’ and buy things that I know I’ll use. While I never thought, this was a bag I’d buy, I realize black, sellier Kelly’s are classic and I need a classic, smaller shoulder bag I can carry. All my bags are HUGE, colorful and heavy. Since COVID, I’ve stopped carrying a million things and need a smaller, lighter more versatile bag.
> 
> Here’s my new Epsom Kelly Sellier with permabrass hardware. Made all the more special because now I have a memory of purchasing it while in the company of  tpf friends!


What a gorgeous Kelly hun! Congrats!!
Is this a SO? Just curious due to the Permabrass hardware.... so nice!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my second pair of fuzzy Orans today. Couldn’t pass these up!


another pair? these must feel fantastic on the foot! Maybe I need a pair? hahahaha


----------



## Hermes Zen

Some fun color beauties. Two WOW twillies in dark blue, yellow and white. A La Folle Parade scarf 90 and a Monpetit Kelly pendant in rose ete. Hermes 'The Story Behind' says Monpetit Kelly pendant is available in limited quantities.  Not sure how limited. It seems like everything H is limited quantities!


----------



## jyyanks

Israeli_Flava said:


> What a gorgeous Kelly hun! Congrats!!
> Is this a SO? Just curious due to the Permabrass hardware.... so nice!



Thank you so much!!  I don't think it's an SO but can't be sure.  It was a stroke of luck that she had it.  I wasn't expecting to buy a bag but when she showed it to me, it was a no brainer.  The permabrass is the perfect hardware as I tend to mix yellow/white gold.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jyyanks said:


> Thank you so much!!  I don't think it's an SO but can't be sure.  It was a stroke of luck that she had it.  I wasn't expecting to buy a bag but when she showed it to me, it was a no brainer.  The permabrass is the perfect hardware as I tend to mix yellow/white gold.



definitely a no brainer!!! 
If there is no horse shoe stamp then it’s not a SO but still so special anyway! Congrats again!!!


----------



## regina_lim82

Finally got my hands on this!


----------



## CocoLover27

Hermes Zen said:


> Some fun color beauties. Two WOW twillies in dark blue, yellow and white. A La Folle Parade scarf 90 and a Monpetit Kelly pendant in rose ete. Hermes 'The Story Behind' says Monpetit Kelly pendant is available in limited quantities.  Not sure how limited. It seems like everything H is limited quantities!
> 
> View attachment 5103183
> View attachment 5103184


Did you get monpetit kelly pendant in US boutique?


----------



## Hermes Zen

CocoLover27 said:


> Did you get monpetit kelly pendant in US boutique?



Yes, was offered by my sa.


----------



## CocoLover27

Hermes Zen said:


> Yes, was offered by my sa.


Thanks! I thought it was only available in Europe. I also requested it to my SA.


----------



## ddee65

Got the Cabasellier today in my favourite Vert Cypress! IMO this is the perfect casual shoulder bag! 


Ooh my initial picture is a bit dark - here's one that's slightly "brighter"...


----------



## anum.ksoofi

jyyanks said:


> Haven’t logged on in awhile but couldn’t resist. Saw some dear tpf friends yesterday after making an appointment with my SA who I haven’t seen in awhile. Ended up taking this home!  I’ve gone on and on about how Kelly’s don't work, k28 is too small, don’t want black bags as H does color well etc. Funny how my taste has changed post COVID. I’m trying to ‘curate’ and buy things that I know I’ll use. While I never thought, this was a bag I’d buy, I realize black, sellier Kelly’s are classic and I need a classic, smaller shoulder bag I can carry. All my bags are HUGE, colorful and heavy. Since COVID, I’ve stopped carrying a million things and need a smaller, lighter more versatile bag.
> 
> Here’s my new Epsom Kelly Sellier with permabrass hardware. Made all the more special because now I have a memory of purchasing it while in the company of  tpf friends!



Beautiful  

Its a dream bag. I would definitely be surprised if you turned it down. But glad you got it. I love permabrass.
And you’re right post COVID a lot of preferences have changed.

I hope I can add a Sellier beauty in my collection too. Very soon I hope.


----------



## CTLover

jyyanks said:


> Haven’t logged on in awhile but couldn’t resist. Saw some dear tpf friends yesterday after making an appointment with my SA who I haven’t seen in awhile. Ended up taking this home!  I’ve gone on and on about how Kelly’s don't work, k28 is too small, don’t want black bags as H does color well etc. Funny how my taste has changed post COVID. I’m trying to ‘curate’ and buy things that I know I’ll use. While I never thought, this was a bag I’d buy, I realize black, sellier Kelly’s are classic and I need a classic, smaller shoulder bag I can carry. All my bags are HUGE, colorful and heavy. Since COVID, I’ve stopped carrying a million things and need a smaller, lighter more versatile bag.
> 
> Here’s my new Epsom Kelly Sellier with permabrass hardware. Made all the more special because now I have a memory of purchasing it while in the company of  tpf friends!


I thought Permabrass was SO only?


----------



## jyyanks

anum.ksoofi said:


> Beautiful
> 
> Its a dream bag. I would definitely be surprised if you turned it down. But glad you got it. I love permabrass.
> And you’re right post COVID a lot of preferences have changed.
> 
> I hope I can add a Sellier beauty in my collection too. Very soon I hope.



Thank you for the kind words. I was surprised to get the offer and super excited to get something perfect that fits my post covid world. Crossing my fingers that you get your H wish soon! 



CTLover said:


> I thought Permabrass was SO only?



We were all surprised (was with tpf veterans!) and we thought it might be RG at first but it’s definitely permabrass. Go figure - H works in mysterious ways!


----------



## Lejic

ddee65 said:


> Got the Cabasellier today in my favourite Vert Cypress! IMO this is the perfect casual shoulder bag!
> View attachment 5103463
> 
> Ooh my initial picture is a bit dark - here's one that's slightly "brighter"...
> View attachment 5103464


Why did I not know about this bag?? Thank you so much for posting, looks great and I love the color!


----------



## LJNLori

ddee65 said:


> Got the Cabasellier today in my favourite Vert Cypress! IMO this is the perfect casual shoulder bag!
> View attachment 5103463
> 
> Ooh my initial picture is a bit dark - here's one that's slightly "brighter"...
> View attachment 5103464


This bag is new to me too.  Looks perfect.  Is that an exterior pouch?  And do you mind sharing the cost?  Need to text my SA pronto for one of these!  Thank you.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ddee65 said:


> Got the Cabasellier today in my favourite Vert Cypress! IMO this is the perfect casual shoulder bag!
> View attachment 5103463
> 
> Ooh my initial picture is a bit dark - here's one that's slightly "brighter"...
> View attachment 5103464


I adore this!! I assume thats a usable pocket on the exterior and the inside is just plain with no pockets at all?
I'm guessing its an 'inside out' design?


----------



## frenchcitygirl

ddee65 said:


> Got the Cabasellier today in my favourite Vert Cypress! IMO this is the perfect casual shoulder bag!
> View attachment 5103463
> 
> Ooh my initial picture is a bit dark - here's one that's slightly "brighter"...
> View attachment 5103464


 
Wonderful bag! I'd be grateful if you could share some mod shots wearing the bag so we could see it in action 

And congratulations on your offer!!!


----------



## ms.messy

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked up my second pair of fuzzy Orans today. Couldn’t pass these up!


Do these fit tts? 

Thanks!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you! B30 Verso Vertigo/Rose Mexico with Permabrass hardware, Framboise stitching


----------



## BowieFan1971

regina_lim82 said:


> Finally got my hands on this!
> View attachment 5103365


Love that color!!!!!


----------



## ddee65

Lejic said:


> Why did I not know about this bag?? Thank you so much for posting, looks great and I love the color!


Thanks! I was told that this bag was just launched/released (at least in my country) a couple of days back. I saw one in Etoupe as well - but deep greens win all the time! 



LJNLori said:


> This bag is new to me too.  Looks perfect.  Is that an exterior pouch?  And do you mind sharing the cost?  Need to text my SA pronto for one of these!  Thank you.


Yup it's an exterior pouch - although it's flat, it's roomy enough to fit my phone and some small items. I'm based in Singapore so I paid S$4250.. that would be about USD$3200?



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I adore this!! I assume thats a usable pocket on the exterior and the inside is just plain with no pockets at all?
> I'm guessing its an 'inside out' design?


Yup, just an exterior pocket and the inside is plain (and unlined).


----------



## ddee65

frenchcitygirl said:


> Wonderful bag! I'd be grateful if you could share some mod shots wearing the bag so we could see it in action
> 
> And congratulations on your offer!!!


Thanks! And here it is on me (I'm only 5ft ) - the strap drop is really comfortable and the bag sits pretty much flat on the body.


----------



## JeanGranger

ddee65 said:


> Thanks! And here it is on me (I'm only 5ft ) - the strap drop is really comfortable and the bag sits pretty much flat on the body.
> View attachment 5104212


Congratulations. Is it heavy? How many sizes does it come in?


----------



## ddee65

JeanGranger said:


> Congratulations. Is it heavy? How many sizes does it come in?


The bag is quite light as there isn't any hardware to weight it down. Not too sure if there other sizes but I didn't see any other sizes available. Mine is 31cm; base measurements are the same as the Halzan 31 - but obviously weighs a lot less yet fits a lot more. HTH!


----------



## BowieFan1971

ddee65 said:


> Thanks! I was told that this bag was just launched/released (at least in my country) a couple of days back. I saw one in Etoupe as well - but deep greens win all the time!
> 
> 
> Yup it's an exterior pouch - although it's flat, it's roomy enough to fit my phone and some small items. I'm based in Singapore so I paid S$4250.. that would be about USD$3200?
> 
> 
> Yup, just an exterior pocket and the inside is plain (and unlined).


Love this bag! And the price point is great!!!!!


----------



## momoc

JeanGranger said:


> Congratulations. Is it heavy? How many sizes does it come in?



It should come in 2 sizes based on what H.com says here…




It has shown up online in a couple country’s Hermès websites. Yep it looks like a new style.

Some links -



			https://www.hermes.com/fi/en/product/hermes-cabasellier-31-bag-H082201CA89/
		




			https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/hermes-cabasellier-31-bag-H082201CA0E/


----------



## beauty_numay

Just these today, cannot wait to wear them!!!


----------



## frenchcitygirl

momoc said:


> It should come in 2 sizes based on what H.com says here…
> View attachment 5104328
> 
> 
> 
> It has shown up online in a couple country’s Hermès websites. Yep it looks like a new style.
> 
> Some links -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/fi/en/product/hermes-cabasellier-31-bag-H082201CA89/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/hermes-cabasellier-31-bag-H082201CA0E/



So now the question is whether the 31 is the small or the large version?!


----------



## duggi84

beauty_numay said:


> Just these today, cannot wait to wear them!!!
> View attachment 5104850
> View attachment 5104851



I got my mom those earrings for her birthday, they're very understated and pretty!


----------



## beauty_numay

duggi84 said:


> I got my mom those earrings for her birthday, they're very understated and pretty!


Yes, these earrings are soooo pretty and understated like you said.


----------



## Sydny2

Just got my mini Kelly bracelet!! I’m in love!!!


----------



## 880

jyyanks said:


> Thank you so much!!  I don't think it's an SO but can't be sure.  It was a stroke of luck that she had it.  I wasn't expecting to buy a bag but when she showed it to me, it was a no brainer.  The permabrass is the perfect hardware as I tend to mix yellow/white gold.


Congrats! This 28K sellier is absolutely stunning! I am so happy for you! And, how nice to have gotten it with TPF friends!


----------



## lvmon

Loving this cute little beauty…


----------



## tinkerbell68

lvmon said:


> Loving this cute little beauty…
> 
> View attachment 5105020


Color? Hard to tell...bleu nuit? Vert gris?


----------



## lvmon

lvmon said:


> Loving this cute little beauty…
> 
> View attachment 5105020


It is Noir with GHW, thanks


----------



## jyyanks

880 said:


> Congrats! This 28K sellier is absolutely stunning! I am so happy for you! And, how nice to have gotten it with TPF friends!


 Thank you!!! Being with tpf friends combined with my first trip to H after over a year made it all the more special!


----------



## tinkerbell68

lvmon said:


> It is Noir with GHW, thanks


It’s lovely! Enjoy it.


----------



## BB8

lvmon said:


> Loving this cute little beauty…
> 
> View attachment 5105020


Bag twins  . Enjoy!


----------



## lvmon

BB8 said:


> Bag twins  . Enjoy!


Thank you, you too.
Now that I’ve been working from home,  Evelyn TPM is all I need fr my casual life style!


----------



## BB8

lvmon said:


> Thank you, you too.
> Now that I’ve been working from home,  Evelyn TPM is all I need fr my casual life style!


That's great! I have yet to use mine, but am looking forward to finally doing so tomorrow.


----------



## JeanGranger

momoc said:


> It should come in 2 sizes based on what H.com says here…
> View attachment 5104328
> 
> 
> 
> It has shown up online in a couple country’s Hermès websites. Yep it looks like a new style.
> 
> Some links -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/fi/en/product/hermes-cabasellier-31-bag-H082201CA89/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/ca/en/product/hermes-cabasellier-31-bag-H082201CA0E/


Thank you very much for your Reply


----------



## showgratitude

.


----------



## Marmotte

Got myself the Gold Kelly belt


----------



## MTH

Received my beach sandals yesterday! Love them! They match so well with my BV mini pouch in Caramel!


----------



## Chl2015

Just got this from my lovely SA yesterday. I have been asking for neutral Constance 18 for awhile and got the black this time. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Fashionista2

Chl2015 said:


> Just got this from my lovely SA yesterday. I have been asking for neutral Constance 18 for awhile and got the black this time. Thanks for letting me share!


beautiful


----------



## Rhl2987

ms.messy said:


> Do these fit tts?
> 
> Thanks!


Pretty much. I normally wear a 40.5 and got these in a 40.


----------



## Rhl2987

Israeli_Flava said:


> another pair? these must feel fantastic on the foot! Maybe I need a pair? hahahaha


 You need them!! My problem is that I also want the hot pink! But I should be good with these 2 neutrals.


----------



## CocoLover27

My package arrive today ! Monpetit kelly pendant small model blue indigo . It’s cute and nice to wear for casual outfit.


----------



## Hermes Zen

CocoLover27 said:


> My package arrive today ! Monpetit kelly pendant small model blue indigo . It’s cute and nice to wear for casual outfit.
> View attachment 5106001



Happy to see you got it!  That was fast.  Love bleu indigo.  Congrats it's beautiful.


----------



## CocoLover27

Hermes Zen said:


> Happy to see you got it!  That was fast.  Love bleu indigo.  Congrats it's beautiful.


Thanks! I can’t wait to add pegase rodeo charm ! My SA said it’s hard to come by , only very few .


----------



## Solday

I was offered this beautiful Constance 18 in etoupe today and I couldn’t say no


----------



## Fashionista2

Solday said:


> I was offered this beautiful Constance 18 in etoupe today and I couldn’t say no
> View attachment 5106483


Stunning


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Solday said:


> I was offered this beautiful Constance 18 in etoupe today and I couldn’t say no
> View attachment 5106483


Need to add this color to my collection!! Love the contrast stitch on Etoupe! So stunning dear congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> You need them!! My problem is that I also want the hot pink! But I should be good with these 2 neutrals.


How did I know you'd say that? ahhahaha
I really want the cocoon sandal. I am holding out... have you seen/tried those? (Shearling Birkenstock looking ones)


----------



## Solday

Israeli_Flava said:


> Need to add this color to my collection!! Love the contrast stitch on Etoupe! So stunning dear congrats!



Thank you dear! It looks even better irl


----------



## Rhl2987

Israeli_Flava said:


> How did I know you'd say that? ahhahaha
> I really want the cocoon sandal. I am holding out... have you seen/tried those? (Shearling Birkenstock looking ones)


I have seen pictures but am waiting for them to arrive. I think it'll be awhile but hopefully this fall is warm enough that I can wear them for a bit. I want all the fuzzy sandals!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> I have seen pictures but am waiting for them to arrive. I think it'll be awhile but hopefully this fall is warm enough that I can wear them for a bit. I want all the fuzzy sandals!!


My feet get chilly in the summer AC so I need some fuzzy sandals    (((any excuse will work for me)))


----------



## Peetra1

ardenp said:


> Love the craie, but what's the name of the blue color of the other bag, it's also gorgeous!


I'm thinking of getting Craie for my next bag but I'm awful scared of getting it dirty.  How have you managed to keep it prinstine?  TIA!


----------



## Muffin_Top

I purchased a Farandole 120 and a small bottle of Jardin sur le Nil for this summer.
I don't even feel excited like I bought a new H thing: I had a farandole 160 for several years, and sold it recently (I had opened a thread about it).
And Jardin sur le Nil has been a favourite for a long time.


----------



## liamcz

Didn’t expect to be a bag charm person until I saw this little guy in action  So happy I was able to pick this up with some other things on my shopping list


----------



## hers4eva

liamcz said:


> Didn’t expect to be a bag charm person until I saw this little guy in action  So happy I was able to pick this up with some other things on my shopping list
> View attachment 5107408




beautiful choice


----------



## MAGforLV

liamcz said:


> Didn’t expect to be a bag charm person until I saw this little guy in action  So happy I was able to pick this up with some other things on my shopping list
> View attachment 5107408


Looks so cute on the Metis!


----------



## NL3181

Garden party 36 and Garden file 28


----------



## liamcz

MAGforLV said:


> Looks so cute on the Metis!


Thank you! I love how it makes the bag feel more casual and the monogram matches the sesame so well


----------



## netinvader

bonsoir mes amis, je vous présente ma fabuleuse Kelly Cut en vert fonce - crocodile porosus et accastillage doré.


----------



## momoc

netinvader said:


> bonsoir mes amis, je vous présente ma fabuleuse Kelly Cut en vert fonce - crocodile porosus et accastillage doré.
> 
> View attachment 5107984



Fabulous indeed! And hi to @duggi84 with his Toolbox in the background  Hope you both had a great time shopping! Vert Fonce croc is beautiful!


----------



## momoc

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 5107191
> 
> I purchased a Farandole 120 and a small bottle of Jardin sur le Nil for this summer.
> I don't even feel excited like I bought a new H thing: I had a farandole 160 for several years, and sold it recently (I had opened a thread about it).
> And Jardin sur le Nil has been a favourite for a long time.



I remember that thread!! I hope the new length works out for you


----------



## duggi84

momoc said:


> Fabulous indeed! And hi to @duggi84 with his Toolbox in the background  Hope you both had a great time shopping! Vert Fonce croc is beautiful!



LOL!  With my Toolbox browsing the color and leather options for my next Toolbox


----------



## momoc

duggi84 said:


> LOL!  With my Toolbox browsing the color and leather options for my next Toolbox



I may have noticed the Toolbox first then recognized you  in my defense the toolbox was close to the Kelly cut and that’s how my line of sight moved


----------



## corgimom11

netinvader said:


> bonsoir mes amis, je vous présente ma fabuleuse Kelly Cut en vert fonce - crocodile porosus et accastillage doré.
> 
> View attachment 5107984



love it! My kelly cut has become one of my favorites and most used. enjoy it!


----------



## tensgrl

netinvader said:


> bonsoir mes amis, je vous présente ma fabuleuse Kelly Cut en vert fonce - crocodile porosus et accastillage doré.
> 
> View attachment 5107984


Congratulations on your BEAUTIFUL kelly cut!!  I believe we have the same home store.  
Love the sandals on you too.


----------



## Muffin_Top

momoc said:


> I remember that thread!! I hope the new length works out for you


Yes I'm totally happy with it, as the single loop is what I prefer. Tried double loop, but again it slips with every blink !


----------



## missBV

Bought this as a present for a family member. It’s been so hard to get things in the store. Very low stock. I also bought her a lip balm. Had to wait for that as well. Thanks for allowing me to share.


----------



## saban

netinvader said:


> bonsoir mes amis, je vous présente ma fabuleuse Kelly Cut en vert fonce - crocodile porosus et accastillage doré.
> 
> View attachment 5107984


Absolutely gorgeous! Can't wait to see more action shots.


----------



## Venessa84

Feel very lucky to be adding this bleu indigo Constance 24 to my collection along with some other small items


----------



## ny.lon

Pre-fall 2021 crewneck sweater in Gris Crayon... I'm usually size 34-36 and took a 36.


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Feel very lucky to be adding this bleu indigo Constance 24 to my collection along with some other small items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108168
> View attachment 5108167


just gorgeous Venessa!  That Bleu indigo rghw Constance is a stunner plus all your other goodies. H has come through for you lately!!!


----------



## momasaurus

jyyanks said:


> Haven’t logged on in awhile but couldn’t resist. Saw some dear tpf friends yesterday after making an appointment with my SA who I haven’t seen in awhile. Ended up taking this home!  I’ve gone on and on about how Kelly’s don't work, k28 is too small, don’t want black bags as H does color well etc. Funny how my taste has changed post COVID. I’m trying to ‘curate’ and buy things that I know I’ll use. While I never thought, this was a bag I’d buy, I realize black, sellier Kelly’s are classic and I need a classic, smaller shoulder bag I can carry. All my bags are HUGE, colorful and heavy. Since COVID, I’ve stopped carrying a million things and need a smaller, lighter more versatile bag.
> 
> Here’s my new Epsom Kelly Sellier with permabrass hardware. Made all the more special because now I have a memory of purchasing it while in the company of  tpf friends!


So gorgeous with this amazing hardware!!


----------



## jyyanks

momasaurus said:


> So gorgeous with this amazing hardware!!



thank you. It was great to see you my friend.  Of course, it was made all the more special because I’ll think of you when I see it!!!


----------



## sonnetsofsilk

Picotin 22 in trench


----------



## chocciebiccie

St Louis Lamp and this rose gold bracelet with a super cute clasp - I died when my SA showed me!


----------



## Winiebean

a couple items from H.com: shoes, mosaic tray, and rodeo to go with my recent Vca additions


----------



## jaslenelin

chocciebiccie said:


> St Louis Lamp and this rose gold bracelet with a super cute clasp - I died when my SA showed me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108581
> View attachment 5108582



Hi *chocciebiccie, would you be able to share the product code of the bracelet? I need to ask my SA. it looks so cute and I need to ask my SA.
TIA*


----------



## missBV

ny.lon said:


> Pre-fall 2021 crewneck sweater in Gris Crayon... I'm usually size 34-36 and took a 36.
> 
> View attachment 5108173
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108174



this is the sweater I would
Like to have! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ball

My fourth rodeo pegase.  I am under the impression that there are five colors in total so one last to go!  Also bouncing sneakers that I have been waiting for a while!  And the Casasellier H bag in noir - inspiration from ddee65


----------



## celebrationfl

Today I got my first mini Evie


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My SA made my dream comes true.

she surprised me Birkin 25 Blue Nuit GHW.

my first offer Q bag.

im on the moon


----------



## tinkerbell68

RataDrawitra said:


> My SA made my dream comes true.
> 
> she surprised me Birkin 25 Blue Nuit GHW.
> 
> my first offer Q bag.
> 
> im on the moon


So beautiful! Congrats! Hope to be bag twins one day


----------



## tinkerbell68

Le Pegase d’Hermès arrived today!


----------



## Lejic

tinkerbell68 said:


> Le Pegase d’Hermès arrived today!
> View attachment 5108733
> View attachment 5108734


Love this and love how you’ve tied it!


----------



## missBV

Ball said:


> My fourth rodeo pegase.  I am under the impression that there are five colors in total so one last to go!  Also bouncing sneakers that I have been waiting for a while!  And the Casasellier H bag in noir - inspiration from ddee65
> View attachment 5108660
> View attachment 5108661
> View attachment 5108662


I love the bouncing sneakers. They are so comfy. Will consider getting another one.


----------



## elle woods

Ball said:


> My fourth rodeo pegase.  I am under the impression that there are five colors in total so one last to go!  Also bouncing sneakers that I have been waiting for a while!  And the Casasellier H bag in noir - inspiration from ddee65
> View attachment 5108660
> View attachment 5108661
> View attachment 5108662


I love this colour combo of the bouncing sneakers. Would you be able to share the item # please? Did you do a wws for it?


----------



## smallfry

elle woods said:


> I love this colour combo of the bouncing sneakers. Would you be able to share the item # please? Did you do a wws for it?


They are available on the US website now!  https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bouncing-sneaker-H202143Zv05365/


----------



## elle woods

smallfry said:


> They are available on the US website now!  https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bouncing-sneaker-H202143Zv05365/


Thank you! Got the info from there, will ask my sa to wws as I am in Canada


----------



## scheurin

Just to follow up here ... 5 o'clock tea


----------



## Cooshcouture




----------



## Cooshcouture

View attachment 5109116


----------



## sonnetsofsilk

Here is a mod shot of my 2 purchases from Friday: 
Picotin 22 in trench
Astrologie Sunrise 140cm mousseline in cw06 camel/beige/orange


----------



## jyyanks

sonnetsofsilk said:


> Here is a mod shot of my 2 purchases from Friday:
> Picotin 22 in trench
> Astrologie Sunrise 140cm mousseline in cw06 camel/beige/orange
> View attachment 5109142


Everything (you, the bag, the scarf, the setting) about this picture is beautiful!


----------



## sonnetsofsilk

jyyanks said:


> Everything (you, the bag, the scarf, the setting) about this picture is beautiful!


Thank you so very kindly.


----------



## hermes&chanel

Noir Rodeo Touch in PM. I couldn’t pass up.


----------



## Fashionista2

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 5109058


So beautiful ! One of the most underrated hermes bags in my opinion


----------



## Hermes Zen

Unpacking day!  My very first rodeo pegase!!  My heart filled with love!! My wonderful sa knows I love mm size and offered this one. Use them on my b35 but also on my other size b's/k's. Before/after switch pics. I think the twilly really matches well with the bleu brume pegase.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement!


----------



## cloee

Glad to have gotten the Mosaique Au 24 platinum sushi tray but everything else on my list was not available.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Zen said:


> Unpacking day!  My very first rodeo pegase!!  My heart filled with love!! My wonderful sa knows I love mm size and offered this one. Use them on my b35 but also on my other size b's/k's. Before/after switch pics. I think the twilly really matches well with the bleu brume pegase.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109272
> View attachment 5109273


She is so cute with the wing


----------



## Hermes Zen

tlamdang08 said:


> She is so cute with the wing



Hi tlamdang08!!  Thank you!  I wasn't sure I would like the wing but I'm now sold on it when I saw it in person.


----------



## BlueLaguna

fatcat2523 said:


> Asked to check out Wild of Singapore change tray and my SA brought out all trays they have in stocked. I was amazed with this gem - Les Jardins D’Armenie (thank you @romily for the background story). Apparently it was sitting on the shelf and no one noticed it.
> 
> I loved H porcelain and start collecting them.
> 
> View attachment 5098881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098882



@fatcat2523 Do you mind sharing what that tray with the moon is called? It is astounding - really stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## BlueLaguna

Picked up the Galaxy 100cm in Bleu Marine yesterday; hands down my favorite scarf now and trying to figure out how to wear it. Open to suggestions!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

BlueLaguna said:


> Picked up the Galaxy 100cm in Bleu Marine yesterday; hands down my favorite scarf now and trying to figure out how to wear it. Open to suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109440


Congrats!!! I have 2 CWs and they have quickly become 2 of my favorite scarves to wear. So versatile! Plus the 100cm cashmere/silk format is a lot more casual and relaxed than 90 twill I find, so it fits my super casual style very well. Here are a couple of looks:


----------



## PrincessSoFear

I was searching for some SLG but saw this and really love it 
The SA told me that he just about to put it on display, it just arrive hours before.
70 cm Hermes Vintage Tea Time


----------



## momoc

PrincessSoFear said:


> I was searching for some SLG but saw this and really love it
> The SA told me that he just about to put it on display, it just arrive hours before.
> 70 cm Hermes Vintage Tea Time
> View attachment 5109658



So cute! Congrats!! That’s the first scarf from the new season (2021FW) we’ve seen anyone share…glad to hear they are starting to appear!


----------



## ColourfulNoir

sonnetsofsilk said:


> Picotin 22 in trench
> View attachment 5108257


Beautiful! I wish I can score one too


----------



## BlueLaguna

ajaxbreaker said:


> Congrats!!! I have 2 CWs and they have quickly become 2 of my favorite scarves to wear. So versatile! Plus the 100cm cashmere/silk format is a lot more casual and relaxed than 90 twill I find, so it fits my super casual style very well. Here are a couple of looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109598
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109599
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109608


Thank you so much! I am a casual girl myself so your styling is perfect. Love the CW’s you have, and thank you for the ideas!


----------



## Bereal

I got another beach towel! I just love the quality and the prints.


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

PrincessSoFear said:


> I was searching for some SLG but saw this and really love it
> The SA told me that he just about to put it on display, it just arrive hours before.
> 70 cm Hermes Vintage Tea Time
> View attachment 5109658


EEK! Love. Do you mind sharing the product ref # and CW? Congrats!


----------



## fatcat2523

BlueLaguna said:


> @fatcat2523 Do you mind sharing what that tray with the moon is called? It is astounding - really stopped me in my tracks.



It is Acte III Scene I which is from Shakespeare Mid Summer Night Dream (one of my favorite drama).


----------



## cloee

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> EEK! Love. Do you mind sharing the product ref # and CW? Congrats!


@PrincessSoFear Your scarf is lovely. If you don’t mind, I would be interested to get the product ref and CW too. thank you


----------



## Leo the Lion

This shirt had to come home with me today. The details are amazing.


----------



## PrincessSoFear

ckdbwlswpsl said:


> EEK! Love. Do you mind sharing the product ref # and CW? Congrats!





cloee said:


> @PrincessSoFear Your scarf is lovely. If you don’t mind, I would be interested to get the product ref and CW too. thank you



This is the description:

Carre 70cm 100% Soie Vintage Hermes Tea Time SA/Rose
NF015 983782S 01 01 SA/ROSE Pale/Beige/Vieux Rose

Hope this help


----------



## Naynaykilla

So stopped by for a gift for
A friend and left with all these goodies! And my SA surprised me with this beautiful touch rodeo and a Kelly twilly ring


----------



## Dreaming Big

They are wide on me. 





ms.messy said:


> Do these fit tts?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Leo the Lion said:


> This shirt had to come home with me today. The details are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110400


Twinning!!! I love it too!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Cooshcouture said:


> View attachment 5109058


Congratulations! One of my favorite colors!


----------



## Ball

Two Monpetit Kelly pendants, one small and one bag, were messengered to me today:


----------



## TangerineKandy

My first online from the boutique purchase! 

Currently have a preloved bastia in malachite in epsom (I think!) and a clic h in bleu atoll.

The stamp isn't as clear as my other bastia but I think it's due to the type of leather.

Introducing my bastia in mauve sylvestre in mysore.


----------



## hers4eva

TangerineKandy said:


> My first online from the boutique purchase!
> 
> Currently have a preloved bastia in malachite in epsom (I think!) and a clic h in bleu atoll.
> 
> The stamp isn't as clear as my other bastia but I think it's due to the type of leather.
> 
> Introducing my bastia in mauve sylvestre in mysore.
> 
> View attachment 5111272
> 
> View attachment 5111273



It’s so stunning!


----------



## Mapoon

Naynaykilla said:


> So stopped by for a gift for
> A friend and left with all these goodies! And my SA surprised me with this beautiful touch rodeo and a Kelly twilly ring


Love the colourful twilly....


----------



## gettinpurseonal

This K32 Sellier Natural (Sable?) and a couple of Twillies. The grey one is from Pig, Chicken, Cow. The other is H Three Graces. Each gives the bag a completely different look. Which colourway do you prefer?


----------



## undecided45

I have been waiting for this color to show up for 2 years since it debuted in fall 2019! I asked my SA if anything bags in this color were available back then, and unfortunately all that was available was a Bastia coin case. So I went to the preloved market. Set up SO many alerts… last week, I received this one and it was on a popular consignment site for less than 15 minutes before I took it off the market. Best part: it was never used!

Say hello to my holy grail bag color: Evelyne tpm Vert Bosphore in Clemence leather with gold hardware. The color reminds me of the ocean, and the gold hardware makes the green/blue truly pop. Nothing gets better than this. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## undecided45

gettinpurseonal said:


> This K32 Sellier Natural (Sable?) and a couple of Twillies. The grey one is from Pig, Chicken, Cow. The other is H Three Graces. Each gives the bag a completely different look. Which colourway do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111438
> View attachment 5111441


Stunning!


----------



## ByTheFireplace

gettinpurseonal said:


> This K32 Sellier Natural (Sable?) and a couple of Twillies. The grey one is from Pig, Chicken, Cow. The other is H Three Graces. Each gives the bag a completely different look. Which colourway do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111438
> View attachment 5111441



Both beautiful, but something about the first one is striking. I think it's the dark blue with the gold.


----------



## Fashionista2

undecided45 said:


> I have been waiting for this color to show up for 2 years since it debuted in fall 2019! I asked my SA if anything bags in this color were available back then, and unfortunately all that was available was a Bastia coin case. So I went to the preloved market. Set up SO many alerts… last week, I received this one and it was on a popular consignment site for less than 15 minutes before I took it off the market. Best part: it was never used!
> 
> Say hello to my holy grail bag color: Evelyne tpm Vert Bosphore in Clemence leather with gold hardware. The color reminds me of the ocean, and the gold hardware makes the green/blue truly pop. Nothing gets better than this. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 5111444


A beautiful bag! Congrats .


----------



## loh

undecided45 said:


> I have been waiting for this color to show up for 2 years since it debuted in fall 2019! I asked my SA if anything bags in this color were available back then, and unfortunately all that was available was a Bastia coin case. So I went to the preloved market. Set up SO many alerts… last week, I received this one and it was on a popular consignment site for less than 15 minutes before I took it off the market. Best part: it was never used!
> 
> Say hello to my holy grail bag color: Evelyne tpm Vert Bosphore in Clemence leather with gold hardware. The color reminds me of the ocean, and the gold hardware makes the green/blue truly pop. Nothing gets better than this. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 5111444



Gorgeous color!


----------



## loh

gettinpurseonal said:


> This K32 Sellier Natural (Sable?) and a couple of Twillies. The grey one is from Pig, Chicken, Cow. The other is H Three Graces. Each gives the bag a completely different look. Which colourway do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111438
> View attachment 5111441




I really like the first one.  The combo really makes the bag and twilly pop.  Gorgeous!


----------



## BowieFan1971

gettinpurseonal said:


> This K32 Sellier Natural (Sable?) and a couple of Twillies. The grey one is from Pig, Chicken, Cow. The other is H Three Graces. Each gives the bag a completely different look. Which colourway do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111438
> View attachment 5111441


First one…the other one blends too much.


----------



## TangerineKandy

hers4eva said:


> It’s so stunning!


Thank you!! I love it!!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

undecided45 said:


> Stunning!





ByTheFireplace said:


> Both beautiful, but something about the first one is striking. I think it's the dark blue with the gold.





loh said:


> I really like the first one.  The combo really makes the bag and twilly pop.  Gorgeous!





BowieFan1971 said:


> First one…the other one blends too much.


Well, I admit I am surprised. I will certainly use The Three Graces then! It is sold out and difficult to find, especially at any reasonable price on the resale market. I think the colors tone down the sienna color of the bag, making it quite neutral and versatile. Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

undecided45 said:


> I have been waiting for this color to show up for 2 years since it debuted in fall 2019! I asked my SA if anything bags in this color were available back then, and unfortunately all that was available was a Bastia coin case. So I went to the preloved market. Set up SO many alerts… last week, I received this one and it was on a popular consignment site for less than 15 minutes before I took it off the market. Best part: it was never used!
> 
> Say hello to my holy grail bag color: Evelyne tpm Vert Bosphore in Clemence leather with gold hardware. The color reminds me of the ocean, and the gold hardware makes the green/blue truly pop. Nothing gets better than this. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 5111444


I adore vert bosphore


----------



## Naynaykilla

Mapoon said:


> Love the colourful twilly....


Me too! My SA reserved for me cuz my son is a rainbow baby and ive been asking for it sinc rot came out but no inventory


----------



## grismouette

Just received these rose aube wool skin Oran sandals  thank you for letting me share


----------



## terinicola

grismouette said:


> Just received these rose aube wool skin Oran sandals  thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 5112127


OMGGGGGG, these are so cute! do you know if they had a tan or any neutral colors?


----------



## grismouette

terinicola said:


> OMGGGGGG, these are so cute! do you know if they had a tan or any neutral colors?


Thank you! I didn’t see any neutral colors, only hot pink and black.


----------



## angelz629

Phiona88 said:


> Medor Picnic Cuff Bracelet - eagerly awaiting for warmer weather so I can style this accessory with summer dresses
> 
> View attachment 5067141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067142


Love it! Does it come in different sizes?


----------



## Phiona88

angelz629 said:


> Love it! Does it come in different sizes?



If you’re referring to the thickness of the cuff, then it only comes in one size.


----------



## Dupsy

Got a few scarves and this pillow.❤ the pop against my chocolate love seat.


----------



## af068

Introducing you my new buddy, a Kelly 32 GHW in Togo, Gris Perle!  Absolutely in love with this gorgeous color!


----------



## celebrationfl

Saw it 
Loved it 
bought it…
And it matches my new mini Evie


----------



## angelz629

Phiona88 said:


> If you’re referring to the thickness of the cuff, then it only comes in one size.


Thanks! and it's not adjustable for those of us with small wrists?


----------



## Phiona88

angelz629 said:


> Thanks! and it's not adjustable for those of us with small wrists?



Nope not adjustable.


----------



## corgimom11

Husband got the new H08 watch. Blanc beach sandals and le pegase in black, white, gold for me.


----------



## purselover2021

af068 said:


> Introducing you my new buddy, a Kelly 32 GHW in Togo, Gris Perle!  Absolutely in love with this gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112842


beautiful


----------



## ILQA

Leo the Lion said:


> This shirt had to come home with me today. The details are amazing.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Twinning!!! I love it too!



Same for me ! Ended up taking the white one too !


----------



## Mapoon

My new Kelly double tour in rose azalee and a pair of caged d’H earrings


----------



## ILQA

Unexpected colour decision …
Went to take this cashmere sweater


and came out with this jaune camomille wool sweater and brides de gala wash scarf too


----------



## ajaxbreaker

ILQA said:


> Unexpected colour decision …
> Went to take this cashmere sweater
> View attachment 5113536
> 
> and came out with this jaune camomille wool sweater and brides de gala wash scarf too
> View attachment 5113543
> View attachment 5113544


I literally just tried the same yellow sweater in the store! I'm short and busty so it didn't fit me well at all, but looks great on you! Isn't the color so amazing? Wear it in good health


----------



## Newbie2016

Calvi/Bastia in Blue Nuit and a Kelly pendant in Blue Indigo...


----------



## Rhl2987

ILQA said:


> Unexpected colour decision …
> Went to take this cashmere sweater
> View attachment 5113536
> 
> and came out with this jaune camomille wool sweater and brides de gala wash scarf too
> View attachment 5113543
> View attachment 5113544


That sweater is gorgeous! I've never seen it. Could you share the reference number by chance? Thank you!


----------



## duggi84

I'm not sure what the design is called (if anyone knows I'd love to hear), but I ran across some solid silver ear clips on TheRealReal earlier in the week.  They match the silver ring that my husband got me (see second pic).  Like my other H ear clips, they're kind of big and chunky, but a lot of fun.  I can definitely see myself wearing one frequently (I usually only wear ear clips one at a time...and no piercings because I'm pathetic around needles ).


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

duggi84 said:


> I'm not sure what the design is called (if anyone knows I'd love to hear), but I ran across some solid silver ear clips on TheRealReal earlier in the week.  They match the silver ring that my husband got me (see second pic).  Like my other H ear clips, they're kind of big and chunky, but a lot of fun.  I can definitely see myself wearing one frequently (I usually only wear ear clips one at a time...and no piercings because I'm pathetic around needles ).
> 
> View attachment 5113783
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113785
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113784



Nice!  They’re called Boucle Sellier.


----------



## duggi84

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Nice!  They’re called Boucle Sellier.



Thank you!


----------



## ILQA

ajaxbreaker said:


> I literally just tried the same yellow sweater in the store! I'm short and busty so it didn't fit me well at all, but looks great on you! Isn't the color so amazing? Wear it in good health


thank you very much, you’re so nice ! 
So sorry for you ! I hope you’ll find something else in this color that will suit you perfectly ( and yes, I’m very tall…). The color really stands out, I tried 2 other yellow sweaters but none of them put a smile on my face like this one.


----------



## ILQA

Rhl2987 said:


> That sweater is gorgeous! I've never seen it. Could you share the reference number by chance? Thank you!


Thank you ! 
the reference is H1H2624DT and I took my usual size


----------



## Elly_N

Picked up some accessories and a pair of shoes.




Coeur twilly ring - so happy my store had one in stock



Brides de gala shadow twilly - my first twilly!



Loop grand pendant in barenia and ghw



Kelly belt in gold with ghw
	

		
			
		

		
	




Day sneaker with rose gold Kelly buckle


----------



## ajaxbreaker

ILQA said:


> thank you very much, you’re so nice !
> So sorry for you ! I hope you’ll find something else in this color that will suit you perfectly ( and yes, I’m very tall…). The color really stands out, I tried 2 other yellow sweaters but none of them put a smile on my face like this one.


Haha I think we may have even tried the same 3 yellow sweaters


----------



## hokatie

My purchase this month


----------



## hokatie

corgimom11 said:


> Husband got the new H08 watch. Blanc beach sandals and le pegase in black, white, gold for me.
> 
> View attachment 5113246
> 
> View attachment 5113249
> 
> View attachment 5113250


Do you mind if I ask are the beach sandals comfy? Planning to buy a pairs online but not sure if they are good for a long walking? TIA


----------



## Crapples

hokatie said:


> My purchase this month
> View attachment 5114304


Casaque or RDC? Or something else. Either way ♥️♥️♥️swoon!


----------



## hokatie

Crapples said:


> Casaque or RDC? Or something else. Either way ♥♥♥swoon!


It’s Casaque.... I’m over the moon now


----------



## corgimom11

hokatie said:


> Do you mind if I ask are the beach sandals comfy? Planning to buy a pairs online but not sure if they are good for a long walking? TIA



I just bought these yesterday so I haven't had a chance to really walk in them. The leather on them is more flexible than most of my orans so I don't think they are going to require much break in and they are really comfortable (at least to me, and I have wider feet). They do have a small heel on them so not sure if they would really be good for a ton of walking!


----------



## Sharifshopping

GAMOGIRL said:


> Gorgeous pinks! What is 5P pink—does it have another color name?


so pretty! Is the 5p bubblegum a bright pink IRL?  thx


----------



## hokatie

corgimom11 said:


> I just bought these yesterday so I haven't had a chance to really walk in them. The leather on them is more flexible than most of my orans so I don't think they are going to require much break in and they are really comfortable (at least to me, and I have wider feet). They do have a small heel on them so not sure if they would really be good for a ton of walking!


Thank you !
I bought the bikini sandals last month and agreed that this kind of leather is really soft, compared to the Oran. But they’re high heels so not ideally for a ton of walking. I love the “Chaine d'Ancre" motif so will definitely get these Beach sandals.


----------



## LVCH4ever

My 3rd Hermes Oasis in Blue Velvet (US$710)


----------



## Kaka_bobo

Went to the boutique to pick up a plate I ordered last year, went home with a scarf (enabled by the ladies in the SS2021 scarf thread), a new FW2021 twilly AND a green surprise from my SA.


----------



## hibenji

Just picked up Echappee rose gold earrings today!❤️


----------



## Phiona88

hibenji said:


> View attachment 5115474
> View attachment 5115464
> 
> 
> Just picked up Echappee rose gold earrings today!❤



Gorgeous earrings! But I can't stop admiring how cute your kitty's paws are!


----------



## Phiona88

Went to view the latest AW 2021 RTW. These pieces came home with me.

But first, coffee!



I didn't think I would like this shirt until I tried it on. It's so flattering!



I've been looking for loose black boot-cut pants for a while and these were beautiful. They will need to be shortened though obviously.



This is actually from SS 2021, but arrived late here. It immediately caught my eye and came home with me. It's so comfy and cozy!


----------



## Nerja

hibenji said:


> View attachment 5115474
> View attachment 5115464
> 
> 
> Just picked up Echappee rose gold earrings today!❤


Gorgeous!  We gave a pair of those to one of our daughters as a holiday gift last year. I think you will wear them frequently as they are very versatile; our daughter does find them to be so


----------



## Hermes Zen

Well only one item but LOVE it!


----------



## hibenji

Nerja said:


> Gorgeous!  We gave a pair of those to one of our daughters as a holiday gift last year. I think you will wear them frequently as they are very versatile; our daughter does find them to be so


Thank you! I really like how dainty and versatile they are.


----------



## LOA24

A little horsie flew in


Sorry, so many resellers atm.


----------



## LVinCali

It's rare, but occasionally I do think of my husband when I am at Hermès...    A reversible belt for him for Father's Day.


----------



## kat.fox

Kaka_bobo said:


> Went to the boutique to pick up a plate I ordered last year, went home with a scarf (enabled by the ladies in the SS2021 scarf thread), a new FW2021 twilly AND a green surprise from my SA.
> 
> View attachment 5115406


this new Bingata twilly is amazing  I ordered one in Vieux Rose/Vert De Gris/Tabac online and can’t wait for it to arrive


----------



## steffysstyle

hibenji said:


> View attachment 5115474
> View attachment 5115464
> 
> 
> Just picked up Echappee rose gold earrings today!❤



Those kitty paws are adorable!!


----------



## Juda

hibenji said:


> View attachment 5115474
> View attachment 5115464
> 
> 
> Just picked up Echappee rose gold earrings today!❤


Beautiful purchases.
Please can we see the owner of the exceptionally beautiful paws


----------



## Juda

.


----------



## hers4eva

two very stunning pictures   




hibenji said:


> View attachment 5115474
> View attachment 5115464
> 
> 
> Just picked up Echappee rose gold earrings today!❤


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Kitted myself out for summer with a few recent purchases! 
Reversible belt in Rose Mexico/Rouge H - love the shot of bright pink to liven up plain summer dresses



Picnic CDC in white/GHW and a cotton pareo with Circuit 24 print - I don't wear pareos at the beach but this works perfectly as a thin summer shawl or even scarf! Love love love the pattern.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Today's goodies:
-Evelyne Mini - Blue de Prusse with Bambo Amazone Strap
-Myrrhe Eglantine Eau de toilette
-Mors Scarf Ring


----------



## WhimsicalH

Love those earrings!


----------



## peanutbutternjello

Mosaique Au 24 mini in Sesame/Etoupe/Bleu indigo


----------



## CKathi

Finally my first peace


----------



## liamcz

Phiona88 said:


> Went to view the latest AW 2021 RTW. These pieces came home with me.
> 
> But first, coffee!
> View attachment 5115478
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would like this shirt until I tried it on. It's so flattering!
> View attachment 5115481
> 
> 
> I've been looking for loose black boot-cut pants for a while and these were beautiful. They will need to be shortened though obviously.
> View attachment 5115483
> 
> 
> This is actually from SS 2021, but arrived late here. It immediately caught my eye and came home with me. It's so comfy and cozy!
> View attachment 5115484


Love your choices! Have the dress and turtleneck wishlisted. Can’t wait til they hit NYC!


----------



## ulann

I was looking for an Evelyne tpm but ended up with this beauty! 
Picotin 18 Eclat Gold and Blue Brume.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

ulann said:


> I was looking for an Evelyne tpm but ended up with this beauty!
> Picotin 18 Eclat Gold and Blue Brume.


Gorgeous colour combo!  Congrats! X


----------



## c18027

I just received the two limited edition Haute Fantaisie horn Lift pendants that I posted about here, and I could not be more pleased with my purchase! I fully anticipated returning the small size, but the coloration is so unexpected and completely different from the large size, that I am keeping both.


----------



## Leo the Lion

hibenji said:


> View attachment 5115474
> View attachment 5115464
> 
> 
> Just picked up Echappee rose gold earrings today!❤


Cutest pictures ever!! Congrats on your new goodies!


----------



## liamcz

Loving my first leather jewelry piece, saw it and walked out with the whole set! Shopping in stores is so dangerous


----------



## acrowcounted

Beach sandals, Bleu Orage/Etain verso Bastia, Birkin 25 Swift Framboise PHW, and Ex-Libris Les Parisiennes twillies to match


----------



## tinkerbell68

acrowcounted said:


> Beach sandals, Bleu Orage/Etain verso Bastia, Birkin 25 Swift Framboise PHW, and Ex-Libris Les Parisiennes twillies to match
> View attachment 5116978


Such a lovely haul! Particularly inspired by your raspberry B. Congrats!


----------



## Naynaykilla

acrowcounted said:


> Beach sandals, Bleu Orage/Etain verso Bastia, Birkin 25 Swift Framboise PHW, and Ex-Libris Les Parisiennes twillies to match
> View attachment 5116978


The b25 color is fantastic!!!!


----------



## jyyanks

liamcz said:


> Loving my first leather jewelry piece, saw it and walked out with the whole set! Shopping in stores is so dangerous
> View attachment 5116893



wow! I actually love this (though I’d probably want it in phw) and have never seen it before. Do you mind sharing the cost?  Congratulations - it looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## kat.fox

just arrived!  my new Bingata twilly in Vieux Rose/Vert De Gris/Tabac from FW21


----------



## liamcz

jyyanks said:


> wow! I actually love this (though I’d probably want it in phw) and have never seen it before. Do you mind sharing the cost?  Congratulations - it looks fabulous on you!!!


Aww thank you so much! I was in the same boat-never saw it until coming across it in store. It was $1550 before tax


----------



## adb

Fresh from the oven..


----------



## victoroliveira

35, togo, etain! ♥️♥️ 
preloved, but in pristine condition.


----------



## jax818

Went in the store to pick up a new watch strap for my cape cod and my SA surprised me with a C18 Etoupe GHW!  I’m stoked!


----------



## Baggieluv

New accessories for my Picotin. 
Used to shun away from orange but Hermès changed my feel towards it!


----------



## momasaurus

undecided45 said:


> I have been waiting for this color to show up for 2 years since it debuted in fall 2019! I asked my SA if anything bags in this color were available back then, and unfortunately all that was available was a Bastia coin case. So I went to the preloved market. Set up SO many alerts… last week, I received this one and it was on a popular consignment site for less than 15 minutes before I took it off the market. Best part: it was never used!
> 
> Say hello to my holy grail bag color: Evelyne tpm Vert Bosphore in Clemence leather with gold hardware. The color reminds me of the ocean, and the gold hardware makes the green/blue truly pop. Nothing gets better than this. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 5111444


I love this - have also been looking for almost anything in Vert Bosphore!!! Congrats!


----------



## jyyanks

liamcz said:


> Aww thank you so much! I was in the same boat-never saw it until coming across it in store. It was $1550 before tax



thank you!  Wear in great health!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

ulann said:


> I was looking for an Evelyne tpm but ended up with this beauty!
> Picotin 18 Eclat Gold and Blue Brume.


Beautiful and congratulations!


----------



## hokatie

Today is a scarves 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
day


----------



## lizardlife

Long time lurker, first time poster but had to share my first wish list item!


----------



## Leo the Lion

New little Pegase pm for B25 Noir with Rose Gold!!


----------



## monipod

Finally took a mod shot of my Massai in Gris Tourterelle. I'm not 100% on the Rodeo and Twilly for it but still looking for the right match.


----------



## lxp727

My dining table came today! Yay for furniture starting to roll in finally and was lucky to find this in the store today


----------



## corgimom11

edit: not sure why these photos keep posting multiple times. trying to fix it!
My purchases for today. I am sooo over the moon with my ombre mini constance! My SA and SM are the best  
A few new RTW pieces, and also my vert emeraude orans came in!


----------



## undecided45

momasaurus said:


> I love this - have also been looking for almost anything in Vert Bosphore!!! Congrats!


Thank you!  I wish you luck on your search!


----------



## Mapoon

My new to me Evelyne III PM clemence leather in turquoise colour with phw..I am in love as this is the Hermes bag I always wanted. I’m glad I managed to get one in a pop of colour, in excellent condition (with not much signs of use) at a good price   Perfect timing for my staycation but I am still for my organisers from samorga


----------



## hokatie

corgimom11 said:


> edit: not sure why these photos keep posting multiple times. trying to fix it!
> My purchases for today. I am sooo over the moon with my ombre mini constance! My SA and SM are the best
> A few new RTW pieces, and also my vert emeraude orans came in!
> 
> View attachment 5119513
> 
> View attachment 5119514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119515
> View attachment 5119516
> View attachment 5119518


Congrats   ! Such a beautiful bag, can’t take my eyes off your Constance.


----------



## BloomingTree

corgimom11 said:


> edit: not sure why these photos keep posting multiple times. trying to fix it!
> My purchases for today. I am sooo over the moon with my ombre mini constance! My SA and SM are the best
> A few new RTW pieces, and also my vert emeraude orans came in!
> 
> View attachment 5119513
> 
> View attachment 5119514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119515
> View attachment 5119516
> View attachment 5119518



Congratulations on your C!! 

Thank your for sharing! I was eyeing this shirt online and decided against it because it looked too “plain”. Your photo, however changed my mind. It looks so much better in your photo! I can see the beautiful intricacy of the embroidery. Will definitely ask to have it ordered next time I visit!


----------



## ny.lon

My first B! 30cm in Bleu de Prusse


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

ny.lon said:


> My first B! 30cm in Bleu de Prusse
> 
> View attachment 5119860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119861


Beautiful colour!   Huge congrats!!


----------



## af068

ny.lon said:


> My first B! 30cm in Bleu de Prusse
> 
> View attachment 5119860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119861



Congratulations! I absolutely love this blue, I’ve never seen it before!


----------



## Chanelandco

ny.lon said:


> My first B! 30cm in Bleu de Prusse
> 
> View attachment 5119860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119861


Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Nessa_T

My first QB! B30 Fauve Barenia Faubourg


----------



## ny.lon

af068 said:


> Congratulations! I absolutely love this blue, I’ve never seen it before!



Thanks everyone! I'm absolutely in love with the color - just like so many other Hermes colors, it's a chameleon in person, but somehow still quite neutral at the same time. Now to be brave and take off the protective plastic


----------



## Bicoolgirl

This beauty came today, can't wait to wear it!


----------



## ardenp

ny.lon said:


> My first B! 30cm in Bleu de Prusse
> 
> View attachment 5119860
> 
> 
> View attachment 5119861


Gorgeous, and congrats! Is it Clemence or Togo? Curious if you have a sense of how it differs from Blue Nuit?


----------



## Hermes Zen

Received the gorgeous red Space Derby from h.com. My second SD. First was the blue. I would love to get a less bold color next time if that’s even possible to find. Thanks for letting me share!  Have a great weekend all. Stay cool if you are in the record breaking heat wave like I am.


----------



## Monique1004

Space Derby CW8 & Pegasus


----------



## JJJ.

This one is a fairly recent purchase but still a few months old since I have not been on TPF for some time now but here it is! 
C18 Epsom Etoupe PHW. It's the perfect every day bag for me


----------



## 01aidyl

ddee65 said:


> Got the Cabasellier today in my favourite Vert Cypress! IMO this is the perfect casual shoulder bag!
> View attachment 5103463
> 
> Ooh my initial picture is a bit dark - here's one that's slightly "brighter"...
> View attachment 5103464


I was choosing between vert cypress or Bleu orage but after a long deliberation, I went with Bleu orage but vert cypress has such a rich and deep colour it’s sooooo beautiful too!!! I love the cabasellier too!! Enjoy yours )


----------



## ny.lon

ardenp said:


> Gorgeous, and congrats! Is it Clemence or Togo? Curious if you have a sense of how it differs from Blue Nuit?



It's Togo. The only other H blue I have is Bleu Indigo - it's definitely much brighter than that. Judging by pics online, Bleu Nuit seems to be more of a dark denim blue (I could be wrong). Bleu de Prusse is brighter but still jewel toned, almost with a hint of deep green in bright light. Sorry I can't be more helpful!


----------



## mcwee

Evelyn PM Vert Cypress in GHW. Feel is quite rare to see GHW in Evelyn.


----------



## sbones

Just bought my first B - B35 in Togo Blue Nuit GHW. Absolutely thrilled, but confused about where the date stamp is meant to be? On my Kelly it is on the sangle. I didn’t think to check in the store, I was so excited to take her home!

EDIT: found the stamp inside the left back corner!


----------



## cravin

H hardly ever makes size 14 for me.  Nice Saturday morning shopping.


----------



## Bagfangirl

Bought my first Hermes bag! Absolutely in love with it!!


----------



## Monique1004

It was hard to find this one. Just arrived.


----------



## Kellykips

sbones said:


> Just bought my first B - B35 in Togo Blue Nuit GHW. Absolutely thrilled, but confused about where the date stamp is meant to be? On my Kelly it is on the sangle. I didn’t think to check in the store, I was so excited to take her home!
> 
> EDIT: found the stamp inside the left back corner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120998


Omg, it’s gorgeous!


----------



## Kellykips

This was my latest purchase- SLG 
Evercolour in Malachite/Bleu Atoll


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Nessa_T said:


> My first QB! B30 Fauve Barenia Faubourg
> 
> View attachment 5120031


Congratulations, the smell is so divine!


----------



## cravin

Productive day.  My sandals above and then these from our visit to the boutique today.  Forgot the name of the sandals but wife says that’s they’re ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## missBV

Issues with photo


----------



## hclubfan

cravin said:


> Productive day.  My sandals above and then these from our visit to the boutique today.  Forgot the name of the sandals but wife says that’s they’re ridiculously comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5121271
> View attachment 5121272


I’m really eager to get my hands on the sandals your wife got! I texted my SA about them a few weeks ago, and they hadn’t arrived in the store. Interested to see how they fit, as I believe they’re supposed to be unisex sizing?


----------



## Meta

hclubfan said:


> I’m really eager to get my hands on the sandals your wife got! I texted my SA about them a few weeks ago, and they hadn’t arrived in the store. Interested to see how they fit, as I believe they’re supposed to be unisex sizing?


There's a thread dedicated to it here.


----------



## 336

Passifolia plates. Big and they don’t match anything lol


----------



## surfer

missBV said:


> Picotin 18 in mauve Sylvester. Thanks to my angelic SA. Thanks for allowing me to share
> 
> View attachment 5121611


Congrats!!
Can't see your pic! Don't know why


----------



## marcvan

After “stalking” H.com for sometimes, I scored my bleu glacier Oran sandals


----------



## 880

[


cravin said:


> H hardly ever makes size 14 for me.  Nice Saturday morning shopping.
> 
> View attachment 5121052


@cravin, I love your slides (And your wife’s slides Do you like H watches and have you seen the H08 posted earlier by @corgimom11 (@corgimom11, I also love your ombré Constance and your beach sandals!) DH ended up getting the H08 with lightweight titanium bracelet and loves the discreet sporty vibe of the watch and the fact its not a GMT Or diver. silver lining that it was not available in the so black graphene rubber strap bc then I would have whisked it away  review of H08:https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hermes-h08-2021

@ny.lon, congrats on your bleu de prusse! I love that color too! IMO it’s both a pop and a neutral

Thank you for your kind words below @TankerToad ! This weeks purchases (cross posted in offers and H in action threads) included etoupe 30B, phw; a prefall double faced cashmere or cashmere wool blend blue jacket with medor buttons; and, a grey cardigan with a white print.  (Earlier this week, we received H deco tea pot and espresso cups, but they were on prior order for a long time). (Other porcelain and glasses are just being stored pending year long gut renovation of second apt). Will pdate with pics of  H08 (needs to be adjusted for size) and RTW when delivered  (I’m focusing on classic everyday type items right now)

Hi @boo1689 ! Love Miss Spam! I am so happy for you! Hugs


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> [
> 
> @cravin, I love your slides (And your wife’s slides Do you like H watches and have you seen the H08 (Well reviewed on watch sites and posted earlier by @corgimom11 (@corgimom11, I also love your ombré Constance and your beach sandals!) DH ended up getting the H08 with lightweight titanium bracelet and loves the discreet sporty vibe of the watch and the fact its not a GMT. It’s also a silver lining that it was not available in the so black graphene rubber strap bc then I would have whisked it away  In addition to the etoupe 30B, I posted above,  I also  picked up a prefall double faced cashmere or cashmere wool blend blue jacket with medor buttons and a grey cardigan with a white print. Will post pics when they are delivered. (Earlier this week, we received H deco tea pot and espresso cups, but they were on prior order for a long time).
> @ny.lon, congrats on your bleu de prusse! I love that color too! IMO it’s both a pop and a neutral


You always get the best stuff !
Photos??


----------



## boo1689

Introducing Miss Spam
She is Rose Confetti chèvre mini Kelly II w/phw~ She is joining Miss Kuromi ( black epsom) and sending butterfly  kisses


----------



## cravin

880 said:


> [
> 
> @cravin, I love your slides (And your wife’s slides Do you like H watches and have you seen the H08 (Well reviewed on watch sites and posted earlier by @corgimom11 (@corgimom11, I also love your ombré Constance and your beach sandals!) DH ended up getting the H08 with lightweight titanium bracelet and loves the discreet sporty vibe of the watch and the fact its not a GMT. It’s also a silver lining that it was not available in the so black graphene rubber strap bc then I would have whisked it away  here is a review of H08:https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/hermes-h08-2021
> 
> @ny.lon, congrats on your bleu de prusse! I love that color too! IMO it’s both a pop and a neutral
> 
> Thank you for your kind words below @TankerToad ! This weeks purchases (posted in offers and H in action threads) included etoupe 30B, phw; a prefall double faced cashmere or cashmere wool blend blue jacket with medor buttons; and, a grey cardigan with a white print.  (Earlier this week, we received H deco tea pot and espresso cups, but they were on prior order for a long time). (Other porcelain and glasses are just being stored pending year long gut renovation of second apt). Will pdate with the H08 (needs to be adjusted for size) and RTW when delivered  (I’m focusing on classic everyday type items right now)
> 
> Hi @boo1689 ! Love Miss Spam! I am so happy for you! Hugs
> 
> View attachment 5121865
> View attachment 5121867



I used to wear Patek watches but must admit that the Apple Watch has converted me. The rings and advice to keep active is more important to me today than the jewelry on my wrist.


----------



## Hermes Zen

boo1689 said:


> Introducing Miss Spam
> She is Rose Confetti chèvre mini Kelly II w/phw~ She is joining Miss Kuromi ( black epsom) and sending butterfly  kisses
> 
> View attachment 5121869
> View attachment 5121870


I have the rose confetti mini k phw also!  Congratulations on the new beauty and enjoy!!


----------



## boo1689

Hermes Zen said:


> I have the rose confetti mini k phw also!  Congratulations on the new beauty and enjoy!!


Hello there Twinsy! So honored to be your twin xoxoxoox!


----------



## JeanGranger

boo1689 said:


> Introducing Miss Spam
> She is Rose Confetti chèvre mini Kelly II w/phw~ She is joining Miss Kuromi ( black epsom) and sending butterfly  kisses
> 
> View attachment 5121869
> View attachment 5121870


Very  cute


----------



## Hermes Zen

Today is package unboxing day. My lovely sa showed me photos of the new Hippomobile collection few days ago and instantly fell in love with the sugar bowl and creamer! They got their first shipment in this week and so couldn’t pass these up. I swore I’d not start another china collection!!  Still working on my H Deco.


----------



## Hermes Zen

boo1689 said:


> Hello there Twinsy! So honored to be your twin xoxoxoox!


Hi !  It’s my honor to have you as my twinsy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OMG 
This is lethal! The best leather for this pink too!!! Congrats on your dynamite duo Boo!!!


boo1689 said:


> Introducing Miss Spam
> She is Rose Confetti chèvre mini Kelly II w/phw~ She is joining Miss Kuromi ( black epsom) and sending butterfly  kisses
> 
> View attachment 5121869
> View attachment 5121870


----------



## boo1689

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG
> This is lethal! The best leather for this pink too!!! Congrats on your dynamite duo Boo!!!


Hugs and thanks dear IF   I’m so glad you think this is the best leather and color combo !! I’m totally drooling over her ~


----------



## Nana_5

boo1689 said:


> Introducing Miss Spam
> She is Rose Confetti chèvre mini Kelly II w/phw~ She is joining Miss Kuromi ( black epsom) and sending butterfly  kisses
> 
> View attachment 5121869
> View attachment 5121870


 She is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## PrincessTotoro

little bit H crazy these days but it’s all worth it as I got to receive this beauty today! Stayed up an entire night to get this … le pegase rodeo MM in rouge sellier, framboise and rose Sakura


----------



## kazenokazuki

Dropped by the Ala Moana Hermes in Honolulu while on vacation. I’ve been hunting for a rose Sakura pico18 but have not had any luck. Have heard that stock has not been great in the Hawaii store so my hope was not super high. The SA offered me a noir pico18 touch and a rose Mexico rodeo MM, which I was very surprised as I was not expecting that they’ll have any pico PM! Came home with these two beauties


----------



## edandevlin

Excited to share with you all my new constance. I wasn't expecting to add a exotic bag to my Hermes collection anytime soon but this beauty came along.


----------



## Naynaykilla

edandevlin said:


> Excited to share with you all my new constance. I wasn't expecting to add a exotic bag to my Hermes collection anytime soon but this beauty came along.
> View attachment 5123115
> View attachment 5123116


The color is stunning! Happy wearing!


----------



## hibenji

I bought volver booties and bouncing sneakers. They are prettier in person and very comfy.


----------



## LVinCali

hibenji said:


> I bought volver booties and bouncing sneakers. They are prettier in person and very comfy.



Congrats!  Very comfy indeed!  I so wanted the Volver booties, but the cobble stones in my area would have chewed them up.  Love how the Bouncing give some height too.  Love the all dark version!


----------



## threeboysmama

Lucked out…


----------



## DreamingPink

hibenji said:


> View attachment 5124130
> 
> View attachment 5124128
> View attachment 5124129
> 
> 
> I bought volver booties and bouncing sneakers. They are prettier in person and very comfy.


your doggie is beautiful


----------



## Red Barchetta

Box Noir Bastia.


----------



## hjspell

Bolid27


----------



## Marlee

I recently bought two colorways of Marche du Zambeze and love wearing them together, the colors are stunning, as well as a lovely Kelly Double Tour.


----------



## 880

TankerToad said:


> You always get the best stuff !
> Photos??


Thank you @TankerToad! stuff just got delivered, and I love it all. DHs travel watch H08; double face cashmere blue medor button snap jacket and silk cashmere cardigan (I took a size 38 Hermes and am a size 40 chanel). The coat ran large and had plenty of room to spare for clothes underneath). I really wanted to purchase two other items I tried on: an H reversible shearling jacket and a jacket with leather piping. But, H could not do the necessary sleeve alteration, so I passed. However, the cashmere jacket alteration was no problem, and compared to Chanel or Dior, work was done at the speed of light. 






Note: the medor cashmere jacket also comes in a muted camel color in Europe. I forgot to ask if my store ordered it. Hermes jackets and knits are relatively well priced compared to chanel or brunello Cuchinelli
approximate prices: watch 6050 usd; cardigan 1800 usd; jacket either 4600 or 5100 usd. The reversible shearling bomber whose sleeves could not be altered/shortened was 9100 usd (I did not get it).


----------



## ibeblessed

Love these orans had to share


----------



## Poco

I am always looking for something goes well with my birkin in black


----------



## Poco

And my new birkin Vert Jade Birkin 30 cm in epsom with shw


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Some teddy shoes!


----------



## tadhana

Samarcande paperweight and some silver pieces.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Blue Pále P18 PHW

new blue family member

is next to my Blue Nuit B25 I got offered 3 weeks ago.


----------



## JJJ.

Posted this offer in the "Share you 2021 bag offers" thread and now getting around to sharing a pic of my BBK (Kelly 25 Noir in Box). I never thought I would ever be offered this bag nor did I even try requesting it. This was such an amazing surprise


----------



## BB8

Missed these the first time around online, and then the next few times after that. Happy to finally get these from my SA. I just love how dainty these are, 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
and the rose gold is just lovely.


----------



## boomer1234

BB8 said:


> Missed these the first time around online, and then the next few times after that. Happy to finally get these from my SA. I just love how dainty these are,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127675
> View attachment 5127676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rose gold is just lovely.


I love these! Great purchase. I wear these every day!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

BB8 said:


> Missed these the first time around online, and then the next few times after that. Happy to finally get these from my SA. I just love how dainty these are,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127675
> View attachment 5127676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rose gold is just lovely.


Congrats! I ‘ve been waiting these cuties since last couple months.


----------



## BB8

boomer1234 said:


> I love these! Great purchase. I wear these every day!


Thank you earring twin! Yes, they are so lightweight and wonderful quality. I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## BB8

RataDrawitra said:


> Congrats! I ‘ve been waiting these cuties since last couple months.


Thank you! You sound like me, lol. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

BB8 said:


> Missed these the first time around online, and then the next few times after that. Happy to finally get these from my SA. I just love how dainty these are,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127675
> View attachment 5127676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rose gold is just lovely.


I have these and love them! Great purchase!


----------



## BB8

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> I have these and love them! Great purchase!


Another earring twin! Thank you! Happy to hear that


----------



## ricababes

This and we had it framed.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

I am officially on the Le Pegase bandwagon.


----------



## Monique1004

Noir Evie TPM PHW. Also the Bleu Saphir strap that I ordered came in. My SA showed me a new way to tie a twilly on my garden party & the color matched so well that I had to take it as well.


----------



## Bereal

My first Oasis sandals and the Bouncing sneakers. Love the colours


----------



## viclou67

My Evelyne PM was just delivered. I love anything in Anemone!


----------



## thriftyandlux

My little haul from the weekend:

Avalon Passe-Passe baby blanket (love that this is double sided brown and grey)
Cardholder (forgot the name) in Barenia 
O'Kelly earrings
Esprit Manteau embroidered cardigan

I was also offered a mini bolide in chevre menthe with ghw but exercised all my will power and turned it down so I can stay focused on my wish list!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

thriftyandlux said:


> My little haul from the weekend:
> 
> Avalon Passe-Passe baby blanket (love that this is double sided brown and grey)
> Cardholder (forgot the name) in Barenia
> O'Kelly earrings
> Esprit Manteau embroidered cardigan
> 
> I was also offered a mini bolide in chevre menthe with ghw but exercised all my will power and turned it down so I can stay focused on my wish list!
> View attachment 5128840
> View attachment 5128841
> View attachment 5128842



:O is that a City Zippe in barenia?!


----------



## thriftyandlux

MalaysianTransplant said:


> :O is that a City Zippe in barenia?!


Yes! That’s it! Haha I couldn’t remember the name.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

thriftyandlux said:


> Yes! That’s it! Haha I couldn’t remember the name.


Are you in the US? I really want to ask my SA for this! Been looking at this SLG for awhile but the leather/colors haven't really stuck out to me until now!!!


----------



## thriftyandlux

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Are you in the US? I really want to ask my SA for this! Been looking at this SLG for awhile but the leather/colors haven't really stuck out to me until now!!!


I’m in Canada, but I feel like US stock is always better so your SA should be able to track one down!


----------



## elle woods

thriftyandlux said:


> My little haul from the weekend:
> 
> Avalon Passe-Passe baby blanket (love that this is double sided brown and grey)
> Cardholder (forgot the name) in Barenia
> O'Kelly earrings
> Esprit Manteau embroidered cardigan
> 
> I was also offered a mini bolide in chevre menthe with ghw but exercised all my will power and turned it down so I can stay focused on my wish list!
> View attachment 5128840
> View attachment 5128841
> View attachment 5128842


I love the blanket! I'm from Canada too, do you mind sharing how much it is in CDN?


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Say Hello to my first Birkin, B30 Togo Gris Etain with GHW.
Actually I was waiting for my Gold on Gold but after the failed of chasing Chanel 21A Gray with insane price increased.
When my SA offer this beauty, I really have to grab it!

The colour of lighting is quite different, I took this is in the H secret room.




And here in my room with natural lighting


----------



## Mapoon

Poco said:


> And my new birkin Vert Jade Birkin 30 cm in epsom with shw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126333


Love the pop of colour and perfect twilly with the tinch of greens to match!


----------



## carmen56

Bingata CGSM


----------



## Quinning

My favorite colorlucked out and had an all green h trip on Friday! Picotin 18 in menthe w ghw, mysore bastia verso in menthe/bleu brume


----------



## boo1689

A couple of monpetitkelly pendants


----------



## hjspell

Added ghw glove holder on my bolide


----------



## thriftyandlux

elle woods said:


> I love the blanket! I'm from Canada too, do you mind sharing how much it is in CDN?


It's so nice! We are expecting a baby this fall but I feel like I'm gonna be keeping this just for me haha. It was $1075 CAD before tax.


----------



## DrTr

thriftyandlux said:


> It's so nice! We are expecting a baby this fall but I feel like I'm gonna be keeping this just for me haha. It was $1075 CAD before tax.


congratulations!  And as a new mom this fall you NEED an H blanket!  Aren’t they wonderful?!


----------



## PrincessTotoro

July must be my lucky month, just brought these babies from the store today!


----------



## Fashionista2

Quinning said:


> My favorite colorlucked out and had an all green h trip on Friday! Picotin 18 in menthe w ghw, mysore bastia verso in menthe/bleu brume
> 
> View attachment 5129286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129287


such beautiful colors


----------



## scbear00

So excited to have added a Jypsiere 28 Clemence in bambou to my little H family


----------



## Mapoon

My first online purchase from my local Hermes. I always wanted another pair of pop H earrings in a bright colour and have missed out on this pair for the last 3-4 months as they always list one pair and once it’s gone it’s gone like all other htf stuff and it’s hard to see these earrings on our website. I chanced upon this on Monday and hesitated for a few secs and just went to purchase it hoping for the best (wasted time logging in) and just received it today and it definitely looks more in the reddish side than orange. Totally the perfect colour and this addition has completed my pop H earrings quest


----------



## mariometa

My latest purchase


----------



## Purse snob

scbear00 said:


> So excited to have added a Jypsiere 28 Clemence in bambou to my little H family



This is lovely


----------



## mbabm

mariometa said:


> My latest purchase



Mini evelyne! So cute! Did the store have it or did you have to go on waitlist? How long did you wait? Thank u!


----------



## thriftyandlux

DrTr said:


> congratulations!  And as a new mom this fall you NEED an H blanket!  Aren’t they wonderful?!


Thank you!  They make a perfect addition to any home, baby or no baby haha


----------



## mariometa

mbabm said:


> Mini evelyne! So cute! Did the store have it or did you have to go on waitlist? How long did you wait? Thank u!


I asked for it while I was there and they brought it from the inside  … whenever they have things on display most of the time it is not for sale or maybe the one I ask for … also my friend asked for a gold piccotan and they brought it for her


----------



## corgimom11

Scarves and rtw


----------



## ardenp

corgimom11 said:


> Scarves and rtw
> View attachment 5130116
> View attachment 5130117
> 
> View attachment 5130118
> View attachment 5130120


oh my, that tiger, I'm hooked! what is the name of the scarf?


----------



## ardenp

scbear00 said:


> So excited to have added a Jypsiere 28 Clemence in bambou to my little H family


I love this color - to me, the perfect green! Enjoy!


----------



## corgimom11

ardenp said:


> oh my, that tiger, I'm hooked! what is the name of the scarf?



its the  Grand Theatre Nouveau, one of the fall scarves


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Rose aube oran and o’maillon necklace.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Mari_Roma said:


> Just received my new H passant clutch  It's stunning bag with very reasonable price point, BUT it's a way thinner than I thought....
> 
> Ladies what do you think should I keep it? I'm going to use it like everyday bag and I must put inside my maxIphone, car key and some cash/creditcards... if somebody has a similar thiny bag please share your experience!
> 
> View attachment 5075032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075035
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075036



Hi Mari, did you end up keeping the bag? I’m considering the same bag, and would have the same amount of stuff. How did you find it when you filled it? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

My amazing SA got the Constance slim wallet for me. He is sadly going to leave so this was a nice sendoff. Going to miss him


----------



## tinkerbell68

Picked up yet another shawl/scarf yesterday…the En Attendant Ulysse in bleu royal…and the Kelly double. My SA also ordered a couple of other things…pics when they arrive!


----------



## momoc

Kuschelnudde said:


> My amazing SA got the Constance slim wallet for me. He is sadly going to leave so this was a nice sendoff. Going to miss him



Sorry to hear that regarding your SA! Hope your next one is also amazing. 

The slim is very cute - what color is it?


----------



## Pinayfrench

Got so lucky today. Very happy with my purchases.


----------



## Pinayfrench

I forgot the most spécial one


----------



## Kuschelnudde

momoc said:


> Sorry to hear that regarding your SA! Hope your next one is also amazing.
> 
> The slim is very cute - what color is it?



Vert de gris  it has a slight green shade in bright sunlight. Interesting color


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Pinayfrench said:


> I forgot the most spécial one



Beautiful!

What kind of leather?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Double Post


----------



## tinkerbell68

Pinayfrench said:


> Got so lucky today. Very happy with my purchases.


Your Evelyne is lovely! Bamboo? Cactus?


----------



## chloebagfreak

viclou67 said:


> My Evelyne PM was just delivered. I love anything in Anemone!
> View attachment 5128732


That color is delicious


----------



## viclou67

chloebagfreak said:


> That color is delicious



Thanks! I wasn’t aware the PM size was available in this color so I am glad I snagged it on H.com.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

2nd bag I scored online this month.


----------



## kat.fox

RataDrawitra said:


> 2nd bag I scored online this month.


lucky you! congrats!  April was lucky month for me, I grabbed four Picotins online  I returned two of them, one order was cancelled by Hermes, and only one stayed with me: my favourite Pico in Gold


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

kat.fox said:


> lucky you! congrats!  April was lucky month for me, I grabbed four Picotins online  I returned two of them, one order was cancelled by Hermes, and only one stayed with me: my favourite Pico in Gold


I got gold on gold from my SA and she is gorgeous! Congrats ! Ver Cypres and Blue Pale are my fave


----------



## kat.fox

RataDrawitra said:


> I got gold on gold from my SA and she is gorgeous! Congrats ! Ver Cypres and Blue Pale are my fave


gold on gold is beautiful!  mine is with PHW, but also looks so pretty vert cypress is one of my favourite color too! I hope you get your VC Pico soon  my returned Picotins were in bougainvillier and rouge sellier, but they are not my colors


----------



## Melow

Quinning said:


> My favorite colorlucked out and had an all green h trip on Friday! Picotin 18 in menthe w ghw, mysore bastia verso in menthe/bleu brume
> 
> View attachment 5129286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129287


Lucky u! Are u in US?


----------



## hers4eva

Quinning said:


> My favorite colorlucked out and had an all green h trip on Friday! Picotin 18 in menthe w ghw, mysore bastia verso in menthe/bleu brume
> 
> View attachment 5129286
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129287




*beautiful… beautiful greens*


----------



## odette57

RataDrawitra said:


> Do you know how many bags they allow to buy? I bought 3 by now I returned 1 bc it was mistakenly ordered. My pico VC will be delivered tmr from tracking. My mini lindy got cancelled as well Today. I am sad.
> 
> View attachment 5131646


Somebody probably was quicker and the system did not handle few checkouts well at the same time.  Happens all the time since this is a highly coveted item.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

odette57 said:


> Somebody probably was quicker and the system did not handle few checkouts well at the same time.  Happens all the time since this is a highly coveted item.



If it was the case I would be not too upset. But the reality was my Amex needed the verification and it stuck while processing. Idk what to do then I refreshed the page and my order said Pending Payment then cancelled. I called and screamed at Amex tho!!


----------



## hjspell

Not a H bag (delvaux)
but my newest rodeo MM.


----------



## Pinayfrench

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> What kind of leather?


Thanks. It's swift leather


----------



## Le Lion

After a long wait I got a call from my Boutique - and now she is here


----------



## Pinayfrench

tinkerbell68 said:


> Your Evelyne is lovely! Bamboo? Cactus?


It's Bamboo


----------



## LOA24

Le Lion said:


> After a long wait I got a call from my Boutique - and now she is here
> 
> View attachment 5131881


Gorgeous, congrats! Is it Rose Texas?


----------



## Le Lion

lovemylife15 said:


> Gorgeous, congrats! Is it Rose Texas?



Thank you Dear, it is Capucine in Togo Leather.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Today's goodies:
- Kelly belt
- Collier de Chien 24 bracelet ombre lizard (..love it!  )


----------



## krawford

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## jmcbambi

My first Hermes arrived in the mail yesterday :') It's a vintage Fonsbelle shoulder bag in box leather, and I'm reveling in the quality and craftsmanship!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I got the idea to use a Bastia as an AirPod holder from TPF. I wanted a light color Bastia, and thought this color was too beautiful to pass up, Mauve Sylvester.


----------



## Book Worm

These colors make me soooo happy


----------



## Hermes Zen

My purchase from h.com.  Another lipstick holder/sleeve in bleu nuit to go with my k!  Hard to take a good photo of the color but here it is.


----------



## hers4eva

Glam80 said:


> Today's goodies:
> - Kelly belt
> - Collier de Chien 24 bracelet ombre lizard (..love it!  )
> View attachment 5132152



beautiful bracelet




Book Worm said:


> These colors make me soooo happy



pretty sandals


----------



## Swe3tGirl

You are so lucky! I saw a framboise Picotin on the Canadian site this morning and when I tried to check out it was out of stock  



RataDrawitra said:


> 2nd bag I scored online this month.


----------



## Book Worm

Swe3tGirl said:


> You are so lucky! I saw a framboise Picotin on the Canadian site this morning and when I tried to check out it was out of stock


If you’re in Toronto, there is a bambou picotin 18 in store as recently as yday.


----------



## cravin

I love the wicker work, but the tray didn’t work.  It wobbled on our dresser and just didn’t “fit” with the room.  This one does though.  The eyes have it.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Thanks for letting me know! Did you happen to see it in one of the display cases? And is an appointment required or can I do a walk in? 



Book Worm said:


> If you’re in Toronto, there is a bambou picotin 18 in store as recently as yday.


----------



## Book Worm

Swe3tGirl said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Did you happen to see it in one of the display cases? And is an appointment required or can I do a walk in?


My SA showed it to me. Not in display case.
I had to make an appointment. Not sure if they take walk ins if there is availability.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I was fortunate enough to receive a big raise at work, so as a way of congratulating myself, I just purchased an étrivière briefcase. I'm so excited!


----------



## 880

Tyler_JP said:


> I was fortunate enough to receive a big raise at work, so as a way of congratulating myself, I just purchased an étrivière briefcase. I'm so excited!
> 
> View attachment 5132506


Congratulations on your professional achievement! I am so happy for you and love the briefcase you chose! Wear it in great health and happiness!


----------



## Tyler_JP

880 said:


> Congratulations on your professional achievement! I am so happy for you and love the briefcase you chose! Wear it in great health and happiness!


Thank you so much!


----------



## DR2014

Tyler_JP said:


> I was fortunate enough to receive a big raise at work, so as a way of congratulating myself, I just purchased an étrivière briefcase. I'm so excited!
> 
> View attachment 5132506


Congratulations!


----------



## nymeria

Tyler_JP said:


> I was fortunate enough to receive a big raise at work, so as a way of congratulating myself, I just purchased an étrivière briefcase. I'm so excited!
> 
> View attachment 5132506


That's a gorgeous piece- congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## VLM57

Birkin 30 Bleu Nuit


----------



## Cams

I purchased this scarf for my friend, it was her birthday.She was so happy when she opened her gift. Funny I don’t even have one for my self lol.


----------



## tinkerbell68

VLM57 said:


> Birkin 30 Bleu Nuit


Ah...my dream bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Fashionista2

Le Lion said:


> After a long wait I got a call from my Boutique - and now she is here
> 
> View attachment 5131881


WOW! Which color is this?


----------



## Fashionista2

Pinayfrench said:


> I forgot the most spécial one


The most perfect color


----------



## Fashionista2

Pinayfrench said:


> Got so lucky today. Very happy with my purchases.


such beautiful colors! CONGRATS


----------



## Pinayfrench

Fashionista2 said:


> The most perfect color


Thank you. Yes, I am in love


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Everything at H is not east just grab and go even this one. A month after ordered she arrived. Many things I wanted but whT my SA can do is putting in order.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My latest, from the web shop and my local boutique;

Galop silver bracelet, SH
Pop H mini earrings, rose dragée
Esprit sweatshirt dress, gris crayon


----------



## lastnametea

RataDrawitra said:


> Everything at H is not east just grab and go even this one. A month after ordered she arrived. Many things I wanted but whT my SA can do is putting in order.


I'm so jealous! I asked my SA for this months ago. No where in sight. Are you in the US?


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

lastnametea said:


> I'm so jealous! I asked my SA for this months ago. No where in sight. Are you in the US?


Yes dear in the states. Hope you get yours soon. H stoks will never enough for us so waiting is a new normal. lol


----------



## Le Lion

Fashionista2 said:


> WOW! Which color is this?



Thank you! It is Capucines in Togo


----------



## Fashionista2

Le Lion said:


> Thank you! It is Capucines in Togo


Perfection!!!!! Please enjoy.


----------



## hers4eva

All are very nice  

@ThingumyPoppy 

Are the pop mini earring comfortable?
If you can, please share a picture on your ear


----------



## Hermes Zen

I couldn’t wait to get these two Bingata 140cm cw’s (naturel/fuchsia/rose and noir/rouge/orange). Especially one in black and red. It remind me of the many years living on Okinawa with their national flower red hibiscus.


----------



## angelicskater16

Picked up this cardigan today. Super comfy & the silk print is so elegant


----------



## surfer

Pinayfrench said:


> I forgot the most spécial one


What's the colour and leather please dear?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

hers4eva said:


> All are very nice
> 
> @ThingumyPoppy
> 
> Are the pop mini earring comfortable?
> If you can, please share a picture on your ear



Thank you!  They are much more comfortable than the larger size, IMO, but of course more heavy to wear than say a pair of small diamond earrings or natural pearls.


----------



## cravin

lastnametea said:


> I'm so jealous! I asked my SA for this months ago. No where in sight. Are you in the US?



Last time we were in NYC, Bergdorf Goodman had the 24 tray sitting on display and a couple in stock. May be worth a call to them.


----------



## Avintage

My second touch birkin!! Totally head over heels for this beauty 
Birkin30 Noir Togo with Shiny Nilo Touch 
(A secret my SA told me that touch is easier to get due to $$$ than a normal leather but is super worth it imo…)


----------



## _kiki119_

angelicskater16 said:


> Picked up this cardigan today. Super comfy & the silk print is so elegant


beautiful! I love any twillaine styles


----------



## Fashionista2

Avintage said:


> My second touch birkin!! Totally head over heels for this beauty
> Birkin30 Noir Togo with Shiny Nilo Touch
> (A secret my SA told me that touch is easier to get due to $$$ than a normal leather but is super worth it imo…)
> 
> View attachment 5134486


absolutely stunning


----------



## Chanelandco

Avintage said:


> My second touch birkin!! Totally head over heels for this beauty
> Birkin30 Noir Togo with Shiny Nilo Touch
> (A secret my SA told me that touch is easier to get due to $$$ than a normal leather but is super worth it imo…)
> 
> View attachment 5134486


Congrats. It is beautiful


----------



## CocoLover27

Chanelandco said:


> Congrats. It is beautiful


Will you share the price on this gorgeous touch Birkin ?


----------



## Avintage

CocoLover27 said:


> Will you share the price on this gorgeous touch Birkin ?



I got mine in SE Asia for around USD24k++ if converted, just before the price increase earlier this year


----------



## Book Worm

Swe3tGirl said:


> Thanks for letting me know! Did you happen to see it in one of the display cases? And is an appointment required or can I do a walk in?


@Swe3tGirl - just saw this on canuck website. Looks gorgeous…!


----------



## duoduoo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> The lamp is called Baladeuse Folia, or Folia portable lamp. It comes in 2 different colors for the wood part, and what I got is the darker version, called Bois Fonce. Just ask your SA for St Louis folia lamps and they should know what you are talking about. Stores don’t usually have them in stock. For my two lamps, the clear one was ordered for me and took a few months, the frosted LE one happened to arrive at the store the day I visited. I also ordered a folia side table lamp which hasn‘t arrived yet.
> 
> The product code for the frosted lamp is Q1506E588, $3,000. This is the LE one and every lamp is numbered. The clear lamp is Q1506E500, $2,100.
> 
> Each lamp has a 2600mAh lithium battery and comes with charge adapters that work worldwide. For each full charge you can use the lamp for 5-30 hours depending on the five intensity settings that you choose.
> 
> The folia photophore comes in two sizes and 2 wood colors too. What I got is the smaller one in Fonce color, and I’m still waiting for the bigger one to arrive. Product code is Q15063800.
> 
> Hope this helps.



May I ask is the product code Q15063800 for the size small or the bigger one? Also may I ask the price for the small one?
Thanks very much.


----------



## Ball

Book Worm said:


> @Swe3tGirl - just saw this on canuck website. Looks gorgeous…!


I got the exact same one earlier this year!  Yes, I love the croc handle touch of the bag.  The bag looks great in person!


----------



## nattle

Kelly Dog bracelet in box leather. Everything is so low in stock so very glad I saw it just before I left the store!


----------



## couturequeen

Finally located a Bolide 25


----------



## CocoLover27

Pegase rodeo and Rose Poivre blush 
My Furbaby with her Hermes ribbons !


----------



## Swe3tGirl

And I missed it! I’m looking for either a Picotin, Evelyne TPM or an Herbag as my first Hermes bag. Not too sure if I should just go into the boutique and ask.



Book Worm said:


> @Swe3tGirl - just saw this on canuck website. Looks gorgeous…!


----------



## Pinayfrench

surfer said:


> What's the colour and leather please dear?


It's lime. Swift leather


----------



## bagnut1

couturequeen said:


> Finally located a Bolide 25
> 
> View attachment 5136009


Gorgeous!  Specs?


----------



## momasaurus

Avintage said:


> My second touch birkin!! Totally head over heels for this beauty
> Birkin30 Noir Togo with Shiny Nilo Touch
> (A secret my SA told me that touch is easier to get due to $$$ than a normal leather but is super worth it imo…)
> 
> View attachment 5134486


this is gorgeous!!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Here’s mine


----------



## Poohbeary

Garden party 30 veau Negonda in Rouge Sellier


----------



## ddee65

C18 in Barenia!  Not the most practical size for me... but... it's Barenia...


----------



## pasdedeux1

ddee65 said:


> C18 in Barenia!  Not the most practical size for me... but... it's Barenia...
> View attachment 5138296


hubba hubba! I love barenia!


----------



## ddee65

Me too!! I think all the staff at my home store know my obsession with the leather! 



pasdedeux1 said:


> hubba hubba! I love barenia!


----------



## pasdedeux1

ddee65 said:


> Me too!! I think all the staff at my home store know my obsession with the leather!


Funny - at my home store the first piece they showed me they said “this is not as popular, not everyone likes it” more for me!! I love natural leathers.


----------



## chloebagfreak

CocoLover27 said:


> Pegase rodeo and Rose Poivre blush
> My Furbaby with her Hermes ribbons !
> View attachment 5136014
> View attachment 5136015
> View attachment 5136016
> View attachment 5136017


Such an adorable H influencer


----------



## cravin

The KTG


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Kelly Double Tour in Rose Pourpre shiny alligator.


----------



## duggi84

After 3 days of shipping delays via FedEx, my first ever web purchase arrived: a Mini Mors Twilly Ring in Gold!  Not sure it looks great on my wrist in the first pic, but love it with the Twilly wrapped around multiple times =)


----------



## ddee65

All thanks to my awesome SA!


----------



## chloebagfreak

duggi84 said:


> After 3 days of shipping delays via FedEx, my first ever web purchase arrived: a Mini Mors Twilly Ring in Gold!  Not sure it looks great on my wrist in the first pic, but love it with the Twilly wrapped around multiple times =)
> 
> View attachment 5139028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139027


I love it on your wrist! It looks great


----------



## Hermes Zen

Soooo in love with the Bingata design and colors.  I purchased the matching twillies to my 140 scarves.  Although the twills and 140 are different in texture (silk/cashmere) they do look perfect together.  Notice in the photo how the twilly blends in with the scarf.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Mini Lindy Menthe GHW

My SA is the sweetest person on earth.

Im very grateful to her.


----------



## boo1689

Miss Spam adopted a new pet Pegasus today


----------



## ahbocat

Love my SA


----------



## periogirl28

jmcbambi said:


> My first Hermes arrived in the mail yesterday :') It's a vintage Fonsbelle shoulder bag in box leather, and I'm reveling in the quality and craftsmanship!


This is the ABSOLUTE BEST! Soooo chic. Congrats!


----------



## RitaLA

1gunro said:


> Santorini sandals!
> View attachment 5070352


How have you been liking them?


----------



## noegirl

I just could not leave these oran!! Also, jaune bourgeon is the perfect soft green. I'm in love!


----------



## xray

Cashmere and silk Supple sweater V-neck. Brides de gala.... Love this colour - Blanc Froid


----------



## acrowcounted

Bouncing Sneakers, Rodeo PM Pegase in menthe, Pani La Shar Pawnee Twilly, Ursula Swimsuit, and my fourth Special Order (Kelly Mini II Sellier in Epsom Malachite and Bleu Zellige Verso PHW)


----------



## cloee

acrowcounted said:


> Bouncing Sneakers, Rodeo PM Pegase in menthe, Pani La Shar Pawnee Twilly, Ursula Swimsuit, and my fourth Special Order (Kelly Mini II Sellier in Epsom Malachite and Bleu Zellige Verso PHW)
> View attachment 5140361


Love your haul. Your bag is so pretty. Can I ask a question about the swimsuit? Is it padded or does it come with extra layer or perhaps somewhere we can add removable pads? I searched the site but there was no description. Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

cloee said:


> Love your haul. Your bag is so pretty. Can I ask a question about the swimsuit? Is it padded or does it come with extra layer or perhaps somewhere we can add removable pads? I searched the site but there was no description. Thanks


No, unfortunately it does not have slots in the lining for removable cup inserts and is not padded. Just typical swimsuit fabric throughout. I assume it is because the neckline is such a deep wide cut that any padding would probably not be able to sit in the correct place and would create a weird shape.


----------



## cloee

acrowcounted said:


> No, unfortunately it does not have slots in the lining for removable cup inserts and is not padded. Just typical swimsuit fabric throughout. I assume it is because the neckline is such a deep wide cut that any padding would probably not be able to sit in the correct place and would create a weird shape.


Thanks for the feedback. Will try to find another style then. Thank you


----------



## Daphbitz

I’m so excited finally got my first Hermès bag


----------



## topglamchic

noegirl said:


> I just could not leave these oran!! Also, jaune bourgeon is the perfect soft green. I'm in love!


These Oran’s are gorgeous. May I ask if you find them comfortable and where did you find these?  I love these colors.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Only another purchase  in the making , but I don‘t know where else to put this. When you go down the pre-owned Route (mint condition), does it matter to you whether the style is sold in stores or discontinued? I have my eye on 3 amazing bags, but two of them are „retired“ styles, and I just can’t makeup my mind. Thx


----------



## bagnut1

getbetterwithH said:


> Only another purchase  in the making , but I don‘t know where else to put this. When you go down the pre-owned Route (mint condition), does it matter to you whether the style is sold in stores or discontinued? I have my eye on 3 amazing bags, but two of them are „retired“ styles, and I just can’t makeup my mind. Thx


Personally I only do pre-owned for discontinued styles or leathers.  (It's the only way to get them!)


----------



## getbetterwithH

bagnut1 said:


> Personally I only do pre-owned for discontinued styles or leathers.  (It's the only way to get them!)


You are right, of course.  my question was more like does it bother you that those styles are not current IYKWIM. Maybe I’m defeating myself here. I just know I won’t buy them all, and I can’t narrow them down, so I have to make up criteria, and am not successful. 
I have to make up my mind by the end of the month if I want to receive it in time for my birthday - and three is now four candidates  it will probably only get worse. Sorry if this is getting off topic. Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> You are right, of course.  my question was more like does it bother you that those styles are not current IYKWIM. Maybe I’m defeating myself here. I just know I won’t buy them all, and I can’t narrow them down, so I have to make up criteria, and am not successful.
> I have to make up my mind by the end of the month if I want to receive it in time for my birthday - and three is now four candidates  it will probably only get worse. Sorry if this is getting off topic. Thanks for your input!!!



It would not bother me at all if it was not a current style. As long as the bag is in the condition
that I expect I would consider it.
I don't know what colors or leathers the bags are, but sometimes color will narrow down the option
of which will be the best in your lifestyle & function as well
I'm sure you'll make the right choice & since you have some time, you can sleep on it..


----------



## bagnut1

getbetterwithH said:


> You are right, of course.  my question was more like does it bother you that those styles are not current IYKWIM. Maybe I’m defeating myself here. I just know I won’t buy them all, and I can’t narrow them down, so I have to make up criteria, and am not successful.
> I have to make up my mind by the end of the month if I want to receive it in time for my birthday - and three is now four candidates  it will probably only get worse. Sorry if this is getting off topic. Thanks for your input!!!


OK - I see what you mean.  For me, a bag style/shape has to really "speak" to me to even be considered.  With H a pre-loved bag is just fine as long as the condition is great (there are a couple that I stalked for a while to find a good piece) and the lining is in good shape (I really care about the inside of my bags!).  So far my only pre-loved bags have been discontinued styles/leathers, and I am currently content with quota bags and my other boutique purchases so I'm not looking for anything that's insanely marked up.  My favorite work/workhorse bag model right now is the Bolide 35 - my first was acquired after it was already discontinued and I have a regular search to find new colors that would fit into my collection.  I also have a couple of "quirky" discontinued models that I will likely only ever have at most one example of.

If I were trying to decide between 4 or more different bags I would rank them by incremental value - which one contributes the most to the mix of colors/styles/sizes/leathers in my collection, and is going to get the most use compared to the others in consideration?  But that's me. 

Good luck and happy birthday in advance!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

My new goodies, thanks for letting me share the happiness.

The summer blue Constance with Pegasus and cheetah.



and the lovely Guepards bracelet. I started wearing it in the store.


----------



## ACTRESS

Diva Sandals


----------



## sunkissed_xp

ACTRESS said:


> Diva Sandals



I love this! What's the heel height?


----------



## Mapoon

duggi84 said:


> After 3 days of shipping delays via FedEx, my first ever web purchase arrived: a Mini Mors Twilly Ring in Gold!  Not sure it looks great on my wrist in the first pic, but love it with the Twilly wrapped around multiple times =)
> 
> View attachment 5139028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139027


It helps to make the twilly a great accessory on the wrists..thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Mapoon

Love Of My Life said:


> It would not bother me at all if it was not a current style. As long as the bag is in the condition
> that I expect I would consider it.
> I don't know what colors or leathers the bags are, but sometimes color will narrow down the option
> of which will be the best in your lifestyle & function as well
> I'm sure you'll make the right choice & since you have some time, you can sleep on it..


I totally agree with your comment. I have found prelove bags in excellent condition (almost new) for at least $1-$2k cheaper than retail for current designs (Evelyn PM, Aline etc) and colour does play a part as some can be seasonal. As long as the seller/consignment store is one you can trust then I say go for it. But if you have doubts, I rather get a brand new one if it's avail and you are able to afford it. Good luck and do reveal once you got it!


----------



## undecided45

I love the noir colorway of the bingata twillies! All of the bright colors mixed with the black make this an amazing chameleon twilly: it goes with so many outfits, and at the same time, it really makes a black bag pop! This is the first time I have ever purchased two of the same twillies for any of my H bags.  They’re now on my bolide 35. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## jp824

Waited awhile for this bleu pale picotin18 and picked up twillies and a heart pochette as well.  Planning on framing the heart pochette since I have no other idea what to do with it, but I just love it.  I also finally got a hold of the kelly belts that have been on my list.


----------



## getbetterwithH

bagnut1 said:


> OK - I see what you mean.  For me, a bag style/shape has to really "speak" to me to even be considered.  With H a pre-loved bag is just fine as long as the condition is great (there are a couple that I stalked for a while to find a good piece) and the lining is in good shape (I really care about the inside of my bags!).  So far my only pre-loved bags have been discontinued styles/leathers, and I am currently content with quota bags and my other boutique purchases so I'm not looking for anything that's insanely marked up.  My favorite work/workhorse bag model right now is the Bolide 35 - my first was acquired after it was already discontinued and I have a regular search to find new colors that would fit into my collection.  I also have a couple of "quirky" discontinued models that I will likely only ever have at most one example of.
> 
> If I were trying to decide between 4 or more different bags I would rank them by incremental value - which one contributes the most to the mix of colors/styles/sizes/leathers in my collection, and is going to get the most use compared to the others in consideration?  But that's me.
> 
> Good luck and happy birthday in advance!


Thank you bagnut, color definitely plays a big role in the decision. So far, I have only one bright bag (Feu).
And I wholeheartedly agree on the interior. I love MaiTai’s liners, and my bags look pristine on the inside also because of them. It’s “interesting” when you are looking at preloved bags, how some can look like new on the outside, yet less than desirable on the inside…

Again, thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## noegirl

topglamchic said:


> These Oran’s are gorgeous. May I ask if you find them comfortable and where did you find these?  I love these colors.




Oran is a style I love, I have probably close to 15 pair. I found these in my local store in the US.


----------



## WKN

VLM57 said:


> Birkin 30 Bleu Nuit


OMG! I have the same twilly CW! But I don't have the bag yet!! Waiting for my own bleu nuit B30 to come, hopefully before end of this year. Love this - wear her in good health!


----------



## chloebagfreak

undecided45 said:


> I love the noir colorway of the bingata twillies! All of the bright colors mixed with the black make this an amazing chameleon twilly: it goes with so many outfits, and at the same time, it really makes a black bag pop! This is the first time I have ever purchased two of the same twillies for any of my H bags.  They’re now on my bolide 35. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5141649
> View attachment 5141650


Gorgeous twillies! Such happy colors.
Bolide is one of my very favorite bags
Do you get the round box with your twillies from in store purchase? I ordered one online and it came with a flat box.


----------



## topglamchic

noegirl said:


> Oran is a style I love, I have probably close to 15 pair. I found these in my local store in the US.


Would you have the style code available?  I would like to try and find them as I am in the US. Thank you.


----------



## undecided45

chloebagfreak said:


> Gorgeous twillies! Such happy colors.
> Bolide is one of my very favorite bags
> Do you get the round box with your twillies from in store purchase? I ordered one online and it came with a flat box.


Thank you so much! That sounds strange! I ordered these online last week and they came in round boxes.


----------



## Elena S

Biarritz and Izmir sandals for my husband


----------



## noegirl

topglamchic said:


> Would you have the style code available?  I would like to try and find them as I am in the US. Thank you.


Of course!! Attached!


----------



## noegirl

I'm not sure what possessed me to shop for a double faced cashmere coat at the height of the summer but here we are  She is a bit wrinkled from the garment bag being folded. 
I'm also showing a pic of her with the new for fall Cashmere 140 Bingata cw 01. All of these greys are perfect.


----------



## Chanelandco

Elena S said:


> Biarritz and Izmir sandals for my husband
> View attachment 5142332


Hi !
Can you please let me know if the Izmir are true to size or not.
Thanks


----------



## Elena S

Chanelandco said:


> Hi !
> Can you please let me know if the Izmir are true to size or not.
> Thanks


My husband is usually 41-41.5 eu/it, but he had to size up to 42.5 in Izmir.
Biarritz worked in 42 (they only come in full sizes).


----------



## Chanelandco

Elena S said:


> My husband is usually 41-41.5 eu/it, but he had to size up to 42.5 in Izmir.
> Biarritz worked in 42 (they only come in full sizes).


Thanks a lot .


----------



## hjspell

evelyne tpm and shearling oran sandals


----------



## ardenp

undecided45 said:


> I love the noir colorway of the bingata twillies! All of the bright colors mixed with the black make this an amazing chameleon twilly: it goes with so many outfits, and at the same time, it really makes a black bag pop! This is the first time I have ever purchased two of the same twillies for any of my H bags.  They’re now on my bolide 35. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5141649
> View attachment 5141650


I got this colorway too for all the same reasons - so versatile! But now you have me wondering if I should get a second just in case for some future special noir bag which I do not yet own


----------



## chloebagfreak

undecided45 said:


> Thank you so much! That sounds strange! I ordered these online last week and they came in round boxes.


Thanks for letting me know! Mine came in a flat white shipping box and the flat orange box inside. I was surprised, but what can I do Just happy to have the twilly


----------



## chloebagfreak

Hello! As an OG on Purse Forum, I have been a collector of a few designers, but sooo happy to have my first Hermès  I’m obsessed with the contrast stitching!
The Gold Evie TPM is from Fashionphile, since I got impatient
The twilly is from H.com. Love the color combo!
Not sure why I got a flat box instead of a round box though.


----------



## Mapoon

chloebagfreak said:


> Hello! As an OG on Purse Forum, I have been a collector of a few designers, but sooo happy to have my first Hermès  I’m obsessed with the contrast stitching!
> The Gold Evie TPM is from Fashionphile, since I got impatient
> The twilly is from H.com. Love the color combo!
> Not sure why I got a flat box instead of a round box though.
> View attachment 5142568
> View attachment 5142569
> View attachment 5142570


Welcome into the Hermes family...it can get addictive haha!! But a great bag (and colour which is so hard to get) to start your Hermes journey and beautiful Hermes colour twilly to match...Love them both! Well I would prefer it come in a flat box where my item is protected...go in store to get more next time


----------



## chloebagfreak

Mapoon said:


> Welcome into the Hermes family...it can get addictive haha!! But a great bag (and colour which is so hard to get) to start your Hermes journey and beautiful Hermes colour twilly to match...Love them both! Well I would prefer it come in a flat box where my item is protected...go in store to get more next time


Thanks for the lovely welcome  
I can only imagine how addictive! I’ve actually wanted a vintage K or B in gold for ages.
I’m excited to experiment with different straps or use the twilly on it!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Deleted.  Sorry wrong thread.     Apologies!


----------



## HippieHeart

hjspell said:


> evelyne tpm and shearling oran sandals
> View attachment 5142478


oh my gosh i love love love your purchases!!! you're lucky to score these goodies!!


----------



## kttREX

NL3181 said:


> the cheapest bag from H  GP 36
> Still cant decide which color twilly scarf for the handles
> 
> View attachment 5096295


I love this bag!!!! I have been thinking about picking one up myself! Do we know if they have these are the Madison Ave location?


----------



## PrincessTotoro

a beautiful surprise from my most wonderful SA. I am ecstatic and do not have enough words to describe the beauty of this bag, honestly this bag is everything!!! Lindy mini in menthe/vert bosphore verso swift leather


----------



## Bb_atx

Taking my Chypre’s to the doctor. Unfortunately when DH saw me this morning he said “wow, I didn’t think you could find shoes bulkier than Birkenstock’s”  it’s fashion darling, only TPF would understand


----------



## elle woods

hjspell said:


> evelyne tpm and shearling oran sandals
> View attachment 5142478


Love! Is this rose azalea?


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> Hello! As an OG on Purse Forum, I have been a collector of a few designers, but sooo happy to have my first Hermès  I’m obsessed with the contrast stitching!
> The Gold Evie TPM is from Fashionphile, since I got impatient
> The twilly is from H.com. Love the color combo!
> Not sure why I got a flat box instead of a round box though.
> View attachment 5142568
> View attachment 5142569
> View attachment 5142570


Just gorgeous!! Love your tpm evie and your Twilly!  Welcome to the orange side. Little did I know when I bought my first DT bracelet in 2012 I was a goner   Many silks and.. and..some bags later, I am completely hooked. Bet you are too! Have a great time with your first H and can’t wait to see what comes next!

PS I really would love an evie tpm, but I’m a large phone person. Do you happen to have a large phone (around 6.5” tall) and does it fit without showing? Thanks - my only hold up. And H doesn’t always give exact measurements so it’s hard to tell. Thanks.


----------



## hjspell

elle woods said:


> Love! Is this rose azalea?


Yes!


----------



## tinkerbell68

PrincessTotoro said:


> a beautiful surprise from my most wonderful SA. I am ecstatic and do not have enough words to describe the beauty of this bag, honestly this bag is everything!!! Lindy mini in menthe/vert bosphore verso swift leather


Beautiful!


----------



## DrTr

undecided45 said:


> I love the noir colorway of the bingata twillies! All of the bright colors mixed with the black make this an amazing chameleon twilly: it goes with so many outfits, and at the same time, it really makes a black bag pop! This is the first time I have ever purchased two of the same twillies for any of my H bags.  They’re now on my bolide 35. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5141649
> View attachment 5141650


Thanks for the enabling   your twillys look great on your lovely black Bolide!!  I was so taken by your photos I ordered 2 myself!  My Bolide is Mykonos and I think they will look great on it.   I’m hoping these lovely twillys will attract my wished for 30 noir Togo phw B!! Thanks for posting - it’s all lovely!


----------



## undecided45

DrTr said:


> Thanks for the enabling   your twillys look great on your lovely black Bolide!!  I was so taken by your photos I ordered 2 myself!  My Bolide is Mykonos and I think they will look great on it.   I’m hoping these lovely twillys will attract my wished for 30 noir Togo phw B!! Thanks for posting - it’s all lovely!


Amazing! Please share pictures when you get them, Mykonos is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Chypre sandals and Monpetitkelly necklace.


----------



## j83702

Ebene Barenia B30 and non H charm.


----------



## atelierforward

noegirl said:


> I'm not sure what possessed me to shop for a double faced cashmere coat at the height of the summer but here we are  She is a bit wrinkled from the garment bag being folded.
> I'm also showing a pic of her with the new for fall Cashmere 140 Bingata cw 01. All of these greys are perfect.


Lovely! This coat is gorgeous. I just bought a wool LV winter coat, so I guess we're both crazy in the summer heat.


----------



## ardenp

noegirl said:


> I'm not sure what possessed me to shop for a double faced cashmere coat at the height of the summer but here we are  She is a bit wrinkled from the garment bag being folded.
> I'm also showing a pic of her with the new for fall Cashmere 140 Bingata cw 01. All of these greys are perfect.


These H coats are gorgeous and addictive no matter what the weather is outside!


----------



## duggi84

My most recent delivery from what I call the “House of Pancakes” website: a permabrass Collier de Chien Twilly Ring!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

duggi84 said:


> My most recent delivery from what I call the “House of Pancakes” website: a permabrass Collier de Chien Twilly Ring!
> 
> View attachment 5143613
> View attachment 5143615


Looks beautiful!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Just gorgeous!! Love your tpm evie and your Twilly!  Welcome to the orange side. Little did I know when I bought my first DT bracelet in 2012 I was a goner   Many silks and.. and..some bags later, I am completely hooked. Bet you are too! Have a great time with your first H and can’t wait to see what comes next!
> 
> PS I really would love an evie tpm, but I’m a large phone person. Do you happen to have a large phone (around 6.5” tall) and does it fit without showing? Thanks - my only hold up. And H doesn’t always give exact measurements so it’s hard to tell. Thanks.


Hi lovely DrTr So nice to see you here!
Thanks for your kind words! Yes, I’m super excited 
So my phone is iPhone 11 Pro, and it is 6 inches. When I put it in vertically there is still about a half inch or so left for a taller phone. Hope that helps


----------



## Joyceshing

Rodeo Pegase PM brightens up my bolide (#^.^#)


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> Hi lovely DrTr So nice to see you here!
> Thanks for your kind words! Yes, I’m super excited
> So my phone is iPhone 11 Pro, and it is 6 inches. When I put it in vertically there is still about a half inch or so left for a taller phone. Hope that helps


can’t wait until you get to wear it! It really is lovely. And thanks fir checking the height.


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> can’t wait until you get to wear it! It really is lovely. And thanks fir checking the height.


You’re very welcome!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Paris haul!


----------



## Beauty Luxe Lover

B25 Togo blue nuit phw


----------



## Fashionista2

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Paris haul!
> 
> View attachment 5144007


Iconic Haul


----------



## CMilly

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Paris haul!
> 
> View attachment 5144007


Spectacular haul. Would love the name and product code of the card wallet/change purse!


----------



## cap4life

Petit H cupcake, matte black crocodile belt strap, les artisans d’hermès scarf, battery new york scarf and mini ostrich roulis in rose pourpre phw. Over the moon to find the roulis and very pleased with this shopping trip overall.


----------



## LuxeDreaming

Beauty Luxe Lover said:


> B25 Togo blue nuit phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144239
> View attachment 5144238


This is stunning


----------



## pasdedeux1

cap4life said:


> Petit H cupcake, matte black crocodile belt strap, les artisans d’hermès scarf, battery new york scarf and mini ostrich roulis in rose pourpre phw. Over the moon to find the roulis and very pleased with this shopping trip overall.
> 
> View attachment 5144462


That cupcake! I need one!


----------



## Bentley143

My purchase from yesterday..
B25 in etoupe  and these white loafers. They feel so comfortable!


----------



## KristinS

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Paris haul!
> 
> View attachment 5144007


This is lovely !! I’m going to Paris in October, and would love your insights (and how you were able to secure this bag)


----------



## BBINX

DrTr said:


> can’t wait until you get to wear it! It really is lovely. And thanks fir checking the height.


I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ (6.4” tall, 3” wide) and also put a felt organizer in my Evie TPM. The phone in its case fits standing up and I can get a Calvi case, car key fob, pen and lip balm in without it looking overstuffed. I may have even gotten a very very small hand sanitizer bottle in there too.


----------



## KristinS

lovelyhongbao said:


> My new goodies, thanks for letting me share the happiness.
> 
> The summer blue Constance with Pegasus and cheetah.
> View attachment 5141445
> 
> 
> and the lovely Guepards bracelet. I started wearing it in the store.
> 
> View attachment 5141446


Love, lovel love your Guepards bracelet. I didn’t see it on the website, but hopefully at the boutiques!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

kstropp said:


> Love, lovel love your Guepards bracelet. I didn’t see it on the website, but hopefully at the boutiques!


I saw different color before online. They may show up later.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

CMilly said:


> Spectacular haul. Would love the name and product code of the card wallet/change purse!


It’s the city zippe wallet in barenia faubourg!

product code:H074789CK34


----------



## cassisberry

Sunset aluminum slim CDC cuff.  Made in the USA (California).


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

kstropp said:


> This is lovely !! I’m going to Paris in October, and would love your insights (and how you were able to secure this bag)


Will post the details in the paris thread when I get some time!


----------



## ibeblessed

I love this Cavi Duo  in blue nuit and some new fun twillies


----------



## DrTr

BBINX said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ (6.4” tall, 3” wide) and also put a felt organizer in my Evie TPM. The phone in its case fits standing up and I can get a Calvi case, car key fob, pen and lip balm in without it looking overstuffed. I may have even gotten a very very small hand sanitizer bottle in there too.


Thanks so much!  I appreciate real world experience with this little cutie bag!


----------



## cap4life

pasdedeux1 said:


> That cupcake! I need one!


It’s the right amount of whimsical and very much a trifle but worth it! I ordered online but through my SA: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cupcake-decoration-H1053948v92/


----------



## keirii

did not think I would score these as I was late asking my SA about them.  She told me they were sold out and then later texted me that she had a size 36.
Orans - Bleu Glacier.
love this color!!!


----------



## cuselover

ddee65 said:


> All thanks to my awesome SA!
> View attachment 5139540


The sandal white or grey?


----------



## mimi 123

Mini items... Mini Mors scarf ring in rose gold, surprising tiny... good as jewelry piece. (comparing with my regular Mors scarf ring in gold.)
And Ex Libris earrings.


----------



## mimi 123

Forgot my twilly ginger... together w original twilly and twilly poivree.


----------



## ddee65

The sandals are Bleu Glacier 



cuselover said:


> The sandal white or grey?


----------



## ddee65

Just picked up the perfect date night purse...


----------



## DoggieBags

I finally got a look at the Bolide 1923 25cm and really like this size. Very light weight and holds a lot. I picked up my first 25, a verso Evercolor with Rouge sellier exterior and framboise interior.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Loved this shirt so much I bought two of them!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Hermeaddict said:


> Loved this shirt so much I bought two of them!


That’s great to know. I’m waiting for mine - I’ll probably end up buying the white and if available, the black one.


----------



## ILQA

Hermeaddict said:


> Loved this shirt so much I bought two of them!


I bought it too  ! 
Did you take the black one too ? I haven’t seen it in real so I was wondering if I would like it as much


----------



## Hermeaddict

ILQA said:


> I bought it too  ! Did you take the black one too ?


Waiting on the black. But the white is so versatile! Guess I'm getting two in black as well.


----------



## Anin96

Loving my new Oasis sandals in Jaune Citron


----------



## DrTr

undecided45 said:


> I love the noir colorway of the bingata twillies! All of the bright colors mixed with the black make this an amazing chameleon twilly: it goes with so many outfits, and at the same time, it really makes a black bag pop! This is the first time I have ever purchased two of the same twillies for any of my H bags.  They’re now on my bolide 35. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 5141649
> View attachment 5141650


hello undecided 45!  My gorgeous Bingta twillys, purchased upon your kind enabling   and lovely photos arrived today. On a Sunday which was very odd - I ordered Thursday with standard shipping! Always nice to get early. Here they are on my Mykonos - now I need to let them :attract: a noir 30 Birkin because yours looks stunning on black!


----------



## Charlenec

Mini Aline in Barenia Faubourg leather with short strap!
Still debating if I should keep it as I was after a mini Evelyne but got this.


----------



## Mapoon

Charlenec said:


> Mini Aline in Barenia Faubourg leather with short strap!
> Still debating if I should keep it as I was after a mini Evelyne but got this.


I love it!! This leather on this style is quite hard to get I think. I own the normal swift leather mini Aline (in rouge de ceur) & a mini Evelyn (noir with ghw) and I think they are similar but different in terms of style...maybe get a mini Evelyn in a pop of colour instead?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

B25 Touch in Rouge Sellier and Mini Evelyn in Rouge Sellier


----------



## undecided45

DrTr said:


> hello undecided 45!  My gorgeous Bingta twillys, purchased upon your kind enabling   and lovely photos arrived today. On a Sunday which was very odd - I ordered Thursday with standard shipping! Always nice to get early. Here they are on my Mykonos - now I need to let them :attract: a noir 30 Birkin because yours looks stunning on black!
> 
> View attachment 5146768
> View attachment 5146770


WOW! So beautiful! I love how the the colors in the twilly compliment the blue bag color so well! I’ll have to try these on a lighter-colored bag!


----------



## Venessa84

Just few little pieces during my last visit


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> Just few little pieces during my last visit
> 
> View attachment 5146906
> View attachment 5146907
> View attachment 5146908
> View attachment 5146909


Love all the vibrant colors! And, belt twins!


----------



## undecided45

Celebrating my first rodeo purchase! Pegase in blue brume/vert bosphore/sesame. So excited that it matches my evie tpm perfectly  DREAM colorway!


----------



## TankerToad

lovelyhongbao said:


> My new goodies, thanks for letting me share the happiness.
> 
> The summer blue Constance with Pegasus and cheetah.
> View attachment 5141445
> 
> 
> and the lovely Guepards bracelet. I started wearing it in the store.
> 
> View attachment 5141446


Omg ! Have the same Clic H!! It’s a grail - gorgeous !


----------



## TankerToad

noegirl said:


> I'm not sure what possessed me to shop for a double faced cashmere coat at the height of the summer but here we are  She is a bit wrinkled from the garment bag being folded.
> I'm also showing a pic of her with the new for fall Cashmere 140 Bingata cw 01. All of these greys are perfect.


If you haven’t already please post this gorgeous thing in the RTW thread too !!


----------



## Chanell712

fatcat2523 said:


> Was planning to pick up Mosaique au 24 gold tray for accessories tray. Got a square plate few weeks ago as display decor. Brought my mom with me. We was offered Herbag 31 (never thought of this bag as canvas for the price and the leather is stiff) but the gold with black is amazing. She got a pouch as bag organizer as well.


Wait, is that GOLD hardware on your Herbag?? Thought they only came in palladium :O


----------



## inverved

I decided to get a mini-haul from my SA while my city has been in lockdown for one month now. Paid yesterday morning and received this morning.

- 2 x Ex-Libris twilly in Indigo/Noir/Beige (to go on my B30... I was patiently waiting for the right twilly to come along)
- Lip enhancer in Rose Tan

She also threw in a few samples of the Twilly eau Ginger fragrance, which smells pleasant.


----------



## Chanell712

sonnetsofsilk said:


> Picotin 22 in trench
> View attachment 5108257


:O is Trench back?!


----------



## Four Tails

Chanell712 said:


> :O is Trench back?!


I was shown a trench Evelyne PM back in April. Such a great neutral.


----------



## WKN

no_1_diva said:


> I decided to get a mini-haul from my SA while my city has been in lockdown for one month now. Paid yesterday morning and received this morning.
> 
> - 2 x Ex-Libris twilly in Indigo/Noir/Beige (to go on my B30... I was patiently waiting for the right twilly to come along)
> - Lip enhancer in Rose Tan
> 
> She also threw in a few samples of the Twilly eau Ginger fragrance, which smells pleasant.
> 
> View attachment 5147112
> 
> View attachment 5147113
> 
> View attachment 5147114


Is your B30 in bleu nuit? I love how the twillys match the bag


----------



## inverved

WKN said:


> Is your B30 in bleu nuit? I love how the twillys match the bag



Thank you! My B30 is actually Noir in Ardennes leather.


----------



## jaskg144

B35 just arrived from Vestiaire. Amazing price for such a classic colour. Unsure of the exact colour/leather - but it’s absolutely beautiful. It seems to go well with everything   There’s a tiny bit of wear to the handles, but I’m going to London to find the perfect twilly for the handles!

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## chloebagfreak

jasmynh1 said:


> B35 just arrived from Vestiaire. Amazing price for such a classic colour. Unsure of the exact colour/leather - but it’s absolutely beautiful. It seems to go well with everything   There’s a tiny bit of wear to the handles, but I’m going to London to find the perfect twilly for the handles!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147348
> View attachment 5147351


Wow Congratulations! 
I love that color!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> hello undecided 45!  My gorgeous Bingta twillys, purchased upon your kind enabling   and lovely photos arrived today. On a Sunday which was very odd - I ordered Thursday with standard shipping! Always nice to get early. Here they are on my Mykonos - now I need to let them :attract: a noir 30 Birkin because yours looks stunning on black!
> 
> View attachment 5146768
> View attachment 5146770


So beautiful DrTr
Such a happy pop of color on your gorgeous Bolide! For some reason blue bags are my weakness


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> So beautiful DrTr
> Such a happy pop of color on your gorgeous Bolide! For some reason blue bags are my weakness


Thanks chloebag freak!  If blue bags are your weakness H is the right place - they make seemingly dozens of gorgeous blues!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> Thanks chloebag freak!  If blue bags are your weakness H is the right place - they make seemingly dozens of gorgeous blues!!


Yes they do! I look at all the shades of blue on the website and drool


----------



## DrTr

chloebagfreak said:


> Yes they do! I look at all the shades of blue on the website and drool


And one other thing before I get back on topic - if you haven’t seen the H reference threads they are invaluable - colors, leathers, styles etc.  it’s a cornucopia of people’s bags, slg’s, etc. and it helps so much to see IRL photos. Hope your enjoying your darling little evie!


----------



## chloebagfreak

DrTr said:


> And one other thing before I get back on topic - if you haven’t seen the H reference threads they are invaluable - colors, leathers, styles etc.  it’s a cornucopia of people’s bags, slg’s, etc. and it helps so much to see IRL photos. Hope your enjoying your darling little evie!


Thank you! Great idea! I will check it out. My favorites are the blues and the browns/ etoupe and gold.
Yes, my little Evie brings me great joy, and even if I don’t go out much she’s there


----------



## Charlenec

Mapoon said:


> I love it!! This leather on this style is quite hard to get I think. I own the normal swift leather mini Aline (in rouge de ceur) & a mini Evelyn (noir with ghw) and I think they are similar but different in terms of style...maybe get a mini Evelyn in a pop of colour instead?


Thank you Mapoon! Great idea in getting a pop colour. I hope I’m lucky enough to get one soon!


----------



## fatcat2523

Chanell712 said:


> Wait, is that GOLD hardware on your Herbag?? Thought they only came in palladium :O


I think Gold hardware is recently released in last couple years.


----------



## foxyqt

~ Brides de Gala en Desordre (Rose) aaaand
~ Pegase PM in Jaune Bourgeon!!


----------



## boomer1234

This sweater is oversized for anyone wondering. I took my usual size and I’m almost 7 months pregnant. And it still barely shows the bump! Love the color!


----------



## Bb_atx

boomer1234 said:


> This sweater is oversized for anyone wondering. I took my usual size and I’m almost 7 months pregnant. And it still barely shows the bump! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148076


Is this the "supple sweater"? I've been eyeing it also, 6 months pregnant too! How do you find the weight, is it a fall/winter only weight or lighter? Going in this weekend to check it out.


----------



## boomer1234

Bb_atx said:


> Is this the "supple sweater"? I've been eyeing it also, 6 months pregnant too! How do you find the weight, is it a fall/winter only weight or lighter? Going in this weekend to check it out.


Yes! I believe it is! It’s on the lighter side I would say. it’s definitely not a thick knit. But that being said I would wear it in the fall/winter because I live in a fairly hot area.


----------



## Baggieluv

My SA showed me this and I just have to bag it home!  Too cute. Leather is in Etain color.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Saut 25 in Barenia Fauberg.  Love it


----------



## Chagall

Clearblueskies said:


> Saut 25 in Barenia Fauberg.  Love it
> 
> View attachment 5148939


Beautiful.


----------



## Tykhe

Picotin 18 in rose Sakura! Also got a pink horseshoe


----------



## luzdetaiwan

These are what I’ve purchased recently.


Let’s start from small boxes. The two twillies are “Ex-Libris” and “Bingata.”




Please bring me more orange boxes.


Also another pegase rodeo flew to me.


Since Constance wallet to go launched, I’ve tried to score it on h.com and almost got one! Unfortunately, the order was cancelled because my credit card company didn’t authorize the payment. I was more desperate when I knew it might be discontinued! Luckily, my friend helped me to score one in her local H boutique!


I never thought it would come back to me because this was the exact species that I got cancelled online previously!

Are you ready for the big box?

Here it is, a Birkin 25 in togo and gold hw!!


It is so beautiful and delicate. I am on cloud nine.
Of course, the new twillies and rodeo are all for it.




I’m content and happy now on the Ban Island.


----------



## atelierforward

luzdetaiwan said:


> These are what I’ve purchased recently.
> View attachment 5149132
> 
> Let’s start from small boxes. The two twillies are “Ex-Libris” and “Bingata.”
> View attachment 5149135
> 
> View attachment 5149136
> 
> Please bring me more orange boxes.
> View attachment 5149137
> 
> Also another pegase rodeo flew to me.
> View attachment 5149138
> 
> Since Constance wallet to go launched, I’ve tried to score it on h.com and almost got one! Unfortunately, the order was cancelled because my credit card company didn’t authorize the payment. I was more desperate when I knew it might be discontinued! Luckily, my friend helped me to score one in her local H boutique!
> View attachment 5149134
> 
> I never thought it would come back to me because this was the exact species that I got cancelled online previously!
> 
> Are you ready for the big box?
> 
> Here it is, a Birkin 25 in togo and gold hw!!
> View attachment 5149133
> 
> It is so beautiful and delicate. I am on cloud nine.
> Of course, the new twillies and rodeo are all for it.
> View attachment 5149140
> 
> View attachment 5149139
> 
> I’m content and happy now on the Ban Island.


Your Goldie B25 is beautiful!!! What a lucky score. Congrats!


----------



## katie's mum

Bingata twillies in CW 01 & 06


----------



## Baggieluv

luzdetaiwan said:


> These are what I’ve purchased recently.
> View attachment 5149132
> 
> Let’s start from small boxes. The two twillies are “Ex-Libris” and “Bingata.”
> View attachment 5149135
> 
> View attachment 5149136
> 
> Please bring me more orange boxes.
> View attachment 5149137
> 
> Also another pegase rodeo flew to me.
> View attachment 5149138
> 
> Since Constance wallet to go launched, I’ve tried to score it on h.com and almost got one! Unfortunately, the order was cancelled because my credit card company didn’t authorize the payment. I was more desperate when I knew it might be discontinued! Luckily, my friend helped me to score one in her local H boutique!
> View attachment 5149134
> 
> I never thought it would come back to me because this was the exact species that I got cancelled online previously!
> 
> Are you ready for the big box?
> 
> Here it is, a Birkin 25 in togo and gold hw!!
> View attachment 5149133
> 
> It is so beautiful and delicate. I am on cloud nine.
> Of course, the new twillies and rodeo are all for it.
> View attachment 5149140
> 
> View attachment 5149139
> 
> I’m content and happy now on the Ban Island.


 Love all your items! Really lucky to get all these hot items… Do you have to spend more to get the Gold+GHW Birkin?


----------



## luxlovnewbie

My very first offer happened today. C18 epsom leather in bleu brume color. I am so thrilled!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

luxlovnewbie said:


> View attachment 5149724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first offer happened today. C18 epsom leather in bleu brume color. I am so thrilled!


Congrats! Would be nicer if it is GHW. IMO


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I cant wait for delivery  scored online today


----------



## Ladybaga

luxlovnewbie said:


> View attachment 5149724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first offer happened today. C18 epsom leather in bleu brume color. I am so thrilled!


I love this! The PHW really shows off the coolness of that gorgeous blue. It is so refreshing! Absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## luxlovnewbie

RataDrawitra said:


> Congrats! Would be nicer if it is GHW. IMO


 Thanks  I usually prefer RGHW or GHW but with this color, I actually love the PHW


----------



## luxlovnewbie

Ladybaga said:


> I love this! The PHW really shows off the coolness of that gorgeous blue. It is so refreshing! Absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations!!!


 Thanks! It was a totally surprise. I love it so much.


----------



## NervousNellie

Ladybaga said:


> I love this! The PHW really shows off the coolness of that gorgeous blue. It is so refreshing! Absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations!!!



agree!! It looks so chic!


----------



## girlhasbags

katie's mum said:


> Bingata twillies in CW 01 & 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149424


I especially love the one om the left


----------



## Melow

luzdetaiwan said:


> These are what I’ve purchased recently.
> View attachment 5149132
> 
> Let’s start from small boxes. The two twillies are “Ex-Libris” and “Bingata.”
> View attachment 5149135
> 
> View attachment 5149136
> 
> Please bring me more orange boxes.
> View attachment 5149137
> 
> Also another pegase rodeo flew to me.
> View attachment 5149138
> 
> Since Constance wallet to go launched, I’ve tried to score it on h.com and almost got one! Unfortunately, the order was cancelled because my credit card company didn’t authorize the payment. I was more desperate when I knew it might be discontinued! Luckily, my friend helped me to score one in her local H boutique!
> View attachment 5149134
> 
> I never thought it would come back to me because this was the exact species that I got cancelled online previously!
> 
> Are you ready for the big box?
> 
> Here it is, a Birkin 25 in togo and gold hw!!
> View attachment 5149133
> 
> It is so beautiful and delicate. I am on cloud nine.
> Of course, the new twillies and rodeo are all for it.
> View attachment 5149140
> 
> View attachment 5149139
> 
> I’m content and happy now on the Ban Island.




u have my dream bag and twillies i want


----------



## girlhasbags

Clearblueskies said:


> Saut 25 in Barenia Fauberg.  Love it
> 
> View attachment 5148939


I want something in this leather!! I love it


----------



## girlhasbags

OuiCestLaVie said:


> B25 Touch in Rouge Sellier and Mini Evelyn in Rouge Sellier
> 
> View attachment 5146873


Be still my heart


----------



## girlhasbags

j83702 said:


> Ebene Barenia B30 and non H charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143327


Love love it!!! I want something in Barenia


----------



## girlhasbags

jmcbambi said:


> My first Hermes arrived in the mail yesterday :') It's a vintage Fonsbelle shoulder bag in box leather, and I'm reveling in the quality and craftsmanship!


Where did you get her?


----------



## closetluxe

BB8 said:


> Missed these the first time around online, and then the next few times after that. Happy to finally get these from my SA. I just love how dainty these are,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127675
> View attachment 5127676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the rose gold is just lovely.


Are these in the rose gold or silver?


----------



## luzdetaiwan

atelierforward said:


> Your Goldie B25 is beautiful!!! What a lucky score. Congrats!


Thank you.



Baggieluv said:


> Love all your items! Really lucky to get all these hot items… Do you have to spend more to get the Gold+GHW Birkin?


Actually, this was also a help by my friend. She did a SO of B25 and still could have 2 quota bags. She asked me if I’m interested in any bag. Then, the magic happened. During that time, her SA only asked her if she wanted a Kelly twilly bag charm? Could this be counted as an extra spending? She bought one in noir and lizard leather. She has been looking for it for a long time!



Melow said:


> u have my dream bag and twillies i want


Hope your deam bag is coming your way! You could buy the twilly first, online or in boutiques? 


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bingata-twilly-H063530Sv08/


----------



## katie's mum

girlhasbags said:


> I especially love the one om the left


Couldn't decide so I got both!


----------



## steffysstyle

luxlovnewbie said:


> View attachment 5149724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My very first offer happened today. C18 epsom leather in bleu brume color. I am so thrilled!



Gorgeous Constance, it's perfect with PHW!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes




----------



## luxlovnewbie

steffysstyle said:


> Gorgeous Constance, it's perfect with PHW!


Thanks


----------



## JavaJo

Total respect for the Artisan who made this Masterpiece - Thank You!


----------



## mochiblure

Looks like such a sophisticated combination with the sleek lines, mix of textures and restrained color palette –  very lovely!



JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5150694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total respect for the Artisan who made this Masterpiece - Thank You!


----------



## JavaJo

mochiblure said:


> Looks like such a sophisticated combination with the sleek lines, mix of textures and restrained color palette –  very lovely!


Indeed!


----------



## jenlee8751

DH stepped off the plane with an orange shopping bag the size of a flat screen TV


----------



## mcpro

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5150694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total respect for the Artisan who made this Masterpiece - Thank You!


Holly Molly!!!  like you hit  the jackpot!!! its beautiful!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5150694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total respect for the Artisan who made this Masterpiece - Thank You!


Simply stunning!


----------



## Marmotte

I paid a visit to my local boutique and scored some beautiful goodies!

~ L’instruction du Roy T-Shirt in jacquard 
~ Trip espadrilles in Chèvre Velours for my BF
~ Boutons d’oreilles Ex-Libris in Silver
~ Gold/Black belt with H buckle in RGHW
~ Rodeo Pegase in Jaune Bourgeon









My SA surprised me with a Constance 18 in Doblis Ocean ~ will need to decide!


----------



## JavaJo

mcpro said:


> Holly Molly!!!  like you hit  the jackpot!!! its beautiful!!


Thanks!  Yes I do feel lucky!  My SA is amazing for suggesting all these beauties! They all do go together perfectly!


----------



## JavaJo

tinkerbell68 said:


> Simply stunning!


‘Tis!  Thank you!


----------



## this_is_rj

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5150694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total respect for the Artisan who made this Masterpiece - Thank You!


I didn't think I liked the 24/24 but your bag may have changed my mind! What a beauty! Congratulations! Do you mind sharing the colour way of your twilly please? I don't think I have seen this one before.


----------



## JavaJo

this_is_rj said:


> I didn't think I liked the 24/24 but your bag may have changed my mind! What a beauty! Congratulations! Do you mind sharing the colour way of your twilly please? I don't think I have seen this one before.


Thanks!  It’s one single piece of leather from front-to-back!  Impressive savoir-faire!!!!  As for the Twilly - called Ex-Libris in White/Black/Navy/Grey


----------



## smaxwell

foxyqt said:


> ~ Brides de Gala en Desordre (Rose) aaaand
> ~ Pegase PM in Jaune Bourgeon!!
> 
> View attachment 5147998
> View attachment 5147999


Love this!! So whimsical and fun!


----------



## smaxwell

Baggieluv said:


> My SA showed me this and I just have to bag it home!  Too cute. Leather is in Etain color.
> 
> View attachment 5148794


Adorable! Post some photos of it 'in the wild'! Would love to see how you style it


----------



## Ball

Bought two pieces of RTW, Bingata twillies, Oran sandals, and a SilkyCity 33 bag in leather.  The bag has 2020 Y stamp and I saw quite a few silk version of the SilkyCity bags with the tiger pattern.  Probably a huge delay of shipment from last year.  Nonetheless, love the leather version.  Looks so casual and trendy!


----------



## petrav

Hey everyone! 

I traveled to Honolulu earlier this month to the Hermes Ala Moana store and bought oran sandals and baby avalon towel for my fur baby. The sweet SA remembered I was looking for an Evelyn 16 and messaged me when I got home that they had one in stock and was able to ship it! 

Super excited  I've been looking for this for a while now. 

Evelyn 16 Noir
Rodeo Pegase Menthe mm charm 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## scheurin

First Birkin


----------



## Baggieluv

luzdetaiwan said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Actually, this was also a help by my friend. She did a SO of B25 and still could have 2 quota bags. She asked me if I’m interested in any bag. Then, the magic happened. During that time, her SA only asked her if she wanted a Kelly twilly bag charm? Could this be counted as an extra spending? She bought one in noir and lizard leather. She has been looking for it for a long time!


 
That’s even luckier! Enjoy the bag! The Kelly twilly bag charm is also hard to get in my home store…


----------



## joohwangee22

My purchase yesterday 
The Pegase is so cute !!


----------



## doctor_top

MY NEW BOY KELLY DEPECHE TOGO PLOMB+ELECTRIC BLUE


----------



## pasdedeux1

doctor_top said:


> MY NEW BOY KELLY DEPECHE TOGO PLOMB+ELECTRIC BLUE
> View attachment 5152038
> 
> View attachment 5152018
> View attachment 5152019
> View attachment 5152020
> View attachment 5152021


Stunning!


----------



## TraceySH

Posting this here because I haven't seen it posted yet! Pink combo also on the way....I literally don't even know the name of it, but it's been on my wishlist for a year!


----------



## Gabs007

I finally replaced my old Constance belt with a new one in noir/gold and with the brushed silver buckle, I have to say the "gold" name had always put me off a bit, but when I actually saw it, it is a very neutral brown, I was torn between this and the noir/étain and still not totally convinced that I shouldn't have gone with that, which is a bit ridiculous since I usually only wear it with the black outside, but I really wanted the brushed silver buckle as the normal buckle was simply too shiny.


----------



## A.Ali

doctor_top said:


> MY NEW BOY KELLY DEPECHE TOGO PLOMB+ELECTRIC BLUE
> View attachment 5152038
> 
> View attachment 5152018
> View attachment 5152019
> View attachment 5152020
> View attachment 5152021



Nice bag and a nicer watch you have there .


----------



## Rxandbags

B30 bleu nuit in togo with ghw and navy calvi duo  I wasn’t expecting a Constance 24 in bleu brume (and especially PHW) but it was too pretty to pass up. I’m so afraid of color transfer


----------



## tinkerbell68

Rxandbags said:


> B30 bleu nuit in togo with ghw and navy calvi duo  I wasn’t expecting a Constance 24 in bleu brume (and especially PHW) but it was too pretty to pass up. I’m so afraid of color transfer
> View attachment 5152300
> View attachment 5152301
> View attachment 5152302


Ah, your beautiful B is my dream bag…so gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Zarie72

Bb_atx said:


> Is this the "supple sweater"? I've been eyeing it also, 6 months pregnant too! How do you find the weight, is it a fall/winter only weight or lighter? Going in this weekend to check it out.


I have this sweater.  I had to size down to a 36. Its a bit on the heavier weight side I feel. Too hot for summertime weather.


----------



## jenlee8751

jenlee8751 said:


> DH stepped off the plane with an orange shopping bag the size of a flat screen TV


Just added this cutie to my new Garden Party. I mean, it’s like this Bingata CW was custom made for this bag!


----------



## mugenprincess

TraceySH said:


> Posting this here because I haven't seen it posted yet! Pink combo also on the way....I literally don't even know the name of it, but it's been on my wishlist for a year!
> 
> View attachment 5152076
> View attachment 5152077
> View attachment 5152078
> View attachment 5152079



Omg congrats! It's the cabas h en biais 27. I've been waiting for it to come to my store


----------



## TraceySH

mugenprincess said:


> Omg congrats! It's the cabas h en biais 27. I've been waiting for it to come to my store


You guys are the best. You all know the names  and it’s so cute!


----------



## psoucsd

Mini Lindy Clemence leather Noir with Gold hardware.
Chypre sandals in Naturel safari
Chypre sandals in noir w/ ecru shearling
Double sided 90cm scarf “La danse des Chevaux”


----------



## Mapoon

TraceySH said:


> Posting this here because I haven't seen it posted yet! Pink combo also on the way....I literally don't even know the name of it, but it's been on my wishlist for a year!
> 
> View attachment 5152076
> View attachment 5152077
> View attachment 5152078
> View attachment 5152079


It's beautiful!! My store had both sizes and I tried the pink one in the 27...it's very nice but not for me...Enjoy!!


----------



## TraceySH

Mapoon said:


> It's beautiful!! My store had both sizes and I tried the pink one in the 27...it's very nice but not for me...Enjoy!!


Thank you! I am sure the larger size is also more practical too. Sometimes I just like    the new kid on the block with Hermes


----------



## jp824

Waited awhile for the blue pale picotin but glad that I got it before summer ended.  Also picked up some twillies since I couldn’t initially decide which one I wanted for the picotin.


----------



## sonozen

Did a bit of catching up with Twillies and Twilly rings these 2 months…


----------



## parisallyouneed

After 2 years, finally I have been able to go see my parents. My mom had received and kept all my long distance shopping. Here a few pics


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> Posting this here because I haven't seen it posted yet! Pink combo also on the way....I literally don't even know the name of it, but it's been on my wishlist for a year!
> 
> View attachment 5152076
> View attachment 5152077
> View attachment 5152078
> View attachment 5152079



Stunning @TraceySH


----------



## TraceySH

papertiger said:


> Stunning @TraceySH


Thank you @papertiger


----------



## jenlee8751

Omg - that leopard pouch! Love!!


----------



## Luckystar01

Collection on this tableware


----------



## Majotel

jasmynh1 said:


> B35 just arrived from Vestiaire. Amazing price for such a classic colour. Unsure of the exact colour/leather - but it’s absolutely beautiful. It seems to go well with everything   There’s a tiny bit of wear to the handles, but I’m going to London to find the perfect twilly for the handles!
> 
> thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5147348
> View attachment 5147351


I would say clemence leather in gris tourterelle


----------



## pinky7129

Just recently found this bleu nuit tpm! I was looking for a nice summer color, but do you think it’s too dark for the summer heat?


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Latest purchases


----------



## CMilly

pinky7129 said:


> Just recently found this bleu nuit tpm! I was looking for a nice summer color, but do you think it’s too dark for the summer heat?


I personally like navy for summer. Looks very crisp with white and cream.  It’s a good all season colour.


----------



## loh

I don't really post all of my various H purchases, but thought I would share this one.  I stumbled upon this beauty when I was checking on a couple of items that I was actually selling and couldn't pass her up.  Here is my new to me BBK28. She’s 20 years old and was in great condition to begin with, but I took her in to the H spa for a refresh and now is she is home with me.  Now I’m just waiting for my K25 SO, but I think I may be nearing K purse peace… 

p.s. - thanks @880 for your words of advice on box leather.


----------



## psoucsd

loh said:


> I don't really post all of my various H purchases, but thought I would share one of my recent ones.  I stumbled upon this beauty when I was checking on a couple of items that I was actually selling and couldn't pass her up.  Here is my new to me BBK28. She’s 20 years old and was in great condition to begin with, but I took her in to the H spa for a refresh and now is she is home with me.  Now I’m just waiting for my K25 SO, but I think I may be nearing K purse peace…
> 
> p.s. - thanks @880 for your words of advice on box leather.
> 
> View attachment 5153128


Wow she looks brand new out of the box, curious to know/see what she looked like pre-spa


----------



## loh

psoucsd said:


> Wow she looks brand new out of the box, curious to know/see what she looked like pre-spa



Thanks.  I don't have any pictures but she looked really good pre-spa too.  The people at H commented that she was in great condition also.  There was a small discolored mark on the bottom side panel which the spa corrected and maybe a couple of minor scratches. The hardware was in near perfect shape as the plastic protectors were still on.  There was a bit of oxidation as a result but they seemed to fix it well.  (Warning to those who keep the plastic protectors on their hardware - it's not a good idea.)  
She came with a full set, including the box, and it doesn't seem like she got much prior use.  The main reason I took her in was to get her conditioned since I didn't know the last time she had had any maintenance.  I thought about doing it myself (but too nervous of messing it up) or sending her off elsewhere, but decided to just take her into H for peace mind.  All in all, I am thrilled about this find.


----------



## textilegirl

TraceySH said:


> Posting this here because I haven't seen it posted yet! Pink combo also on the way....I literally don't even know the name of it, but it's been on my wishlist for a year!
> 
> View attachment 5152076
> View attachment 5152077
> View attachment 5152078
> View attachment 5152079


Congratulations!  I happened to see this bag as the SAs were installing it in the display case and it really highlights Hermes craft. The raised ‘H’ sections are blind-stitched onto the surface of the bag. Incredible!


----------



## 880

loh said:


> I don't really post all of my various H purchases, but thought I would share this one.  I stumbled upon this beauty when I was checking on a couple of items that I was actually selling and couldn't pass her up.  Here is my new to me BBK28. She’s 20 years old and was in great condition to begin with, but I took her in to the H spa for a refresh and now is she is home with me.  Now I’m just waiting for my K25 SO, but I think I may be nearing K purse peace…
> 
> p.s. - thanks @880 for your words of advice on box leather.
> 
> View attachment 5153128


Congrats! She is a beauty! Hugs

@TraceySH, I love your new leather toile mixed media tote in that beautiful teal color! Cannot wait to see the pink one!

wow @parisallyouneed! How fabulous to go visit and see all that! (I would love to see the rest! (I try to keep the exact amount and nature of my spending from my mom lol, so I think it’s amazing you can be open! 

@pinky7129 , I think bleu nuit can be year round! Enjoy your fabulous TPM!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

boomer1234 said:


> This sweater is oversized for anyone wondering. I took my usual size and I’m almost 7 months pregnant. And it still barely shows the bump! Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148076


I go this one too. I love how soft it is.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 5150694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total respect for the Artisan who made this Masterpiece - Thank You!


Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

luzdetaiwan said:


> These are what I’ve purchased recently.
> View attachment 5149132
> 
> Let’s start from small boxes. The two twillies are “Ex-Libris” and “Bingata.”
> View attachment 5149135
> 
> View attachment 5149136
> 
> Please bring me more orange boxes.
> View attachment 5149137
> 
> Also another pegase rodeo flew to me.
> View attachment 5149138
> 
> Since Constance wallet to go launched, I’ve tried to score it on h.com and almost got one! Unfortunately, the order was cancelled because my credit card company didn’t authorize the payment. I was more desperate when I knew it might be discontinued! Luckily, my friend helped me to score one in her local H boutique!
> View attachment 5149134
> 
> I never thought it would come back to me because this was the exact species that I got cancelled online previously!
> 
> Are you ready for the big box?
> 
> Here it is, a Birkin 25 in togo and gold hw!!
> View attachment 5149133
> 
> It is so beautiful and delicate. I am on cloud nine.
> Of course, the new twillies and rodeo are all for it.
> View attachment 5149140
> 
> View attachment 5149139
> 
> I’m content and happy now on the Ban Island.



Congratulations on your purchases!  I’m a bit jealous right now as I’m waiting for almost the same specs in B25, phw instead of ghw. 
Enjoy everything!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Congratulations on your purchases!  I’m a bit jealous right now as I’m waiting for almost the same specs in B25, phw instead of ghw.
> Enjoy everything!


Thank you. 
I believe your bag is coming your way! You will have a text/call from Hermes angels right away.


----------



## Marmotte

Clic H Pégase in Sablé Soie


----------



## weibandy

loh said:


> I don't really post all of my various H purchases, but thought I would share this one.  I stumbled upon this beauty when I was checking on a couple of items that I was actually selling and couldn't pass her up.  Here is my new to me BBK28. She’s 20 years old and was in great condition to begin with, but I took her in to the H spa for a refresh and now is she is home with me.  Now I’m just waiting for my K25 SO, but I think I may be nearing K purse peace…
> 
> p.s. - thanks @880 for your words of advice on box leather.
> 
> View attachment 5153128


Such a beauty!!  Great purchase


----------



## Naynaykilla

K28 gold with GHW and a little friend for my Blu brume Pegasus! Also picked up some Oran sandals and the royal loafer RGHW


----------



## Hermes Zen

I saw these twillies posted by a lovely person here on the forum and fell in love with the colors. Had to add to my collection.  Thank you!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Not my pic yet but expect to be delivered soon


----------



## Bereal

I’m in NYC and got the cutest Kelly wallet in verso Rouge de cœur and Rose Extreme


----------



## drmole

Constance Mini 18 Veau Swift Noir GHW  in Barcelona with no purchase history and granted 2 days after adding to my wishlist. I consider myself extremely lucky as it is a quota bag in Spain. Still pinching myself honestly.


----------



## drmole

Naynaykilla said:


> K28 gold with GHW and a little friend for my Blu brume Pegasus! Also picked up some Oran sandals and the royal loafer RGHW


My other dream bag  it’s stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## cuselover

Bereal said:


> I’m in NYC and got the cutest Kelly wallet in verso Rouge de cœur and Rose Extreme


which store did u get the lovely wallet from in nyc?


----------



## Ethengdurst

pinky7129 said:


> Just recently found this bleu nuit tpm! I was looking for a nice summer color, but do you think it’s too dark for the summer heat?


It’s a great neutral. Congratulations!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Bought from 2 different stores in Vegas. Chypre sandals Rose Aubre from Crystals while picotin 18 rougesellier ghw and pegase MM from Bellagio. Wasn’t a pico girl but this color blew me away!


----------



## jenlee8751

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5155218
> View attachment 5155219
> 
> Bought from 2 different stores in Vegas. Chypre sandals Rose Aubre from Crystals while picotin 18 rougesellier ghw and pegase MM from Bellagio. Wasn’t a pico girl but this color blew me away!


Looove that color!


----------



## Ethengdurst

jenlee8751 said:


> Looove that color!


I do too! I didn’t think I would!


----------



## Chilipadi

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5155218
> View attachment 5155219
> 
> Bought from 2 different stores in Vegas. Chypre sandals Rose Aubre from Crystals while picotin 18 rougesellier ghw and pegase MM from Bellagio. Wasn’t a pico girl but this color blew me away!



Beautiful! We are pico twins on this same exact specs! Love the Pegasus Rodeo~~ Goes so well with the RS Pico. I need to go find one now lol.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Chilipadi said:


> Beautiful! We are pico twins on this same exact specs! Love the Pegasus Rodeo~~ Goes so well with the RS Pico. I need to go find one now lol.


Yey, I love it so much! Glad to be twins!


----------



## misspakie

C18 Noir Swift RGHW


----------



## Bereal

cuselover said:


> which store did u get the lovely wallet from in nyc?


Madison Avenue


----------



## Naynaykilla

drmole said:


> My other dream bag  it’s stunning! Congratulations!



Thank you! I’m so excited to take it out! I’m debating if I should get a canvas strap so I can do crossbody since I have a little one and often need to be handsfree


----------



## Hermes Zen

Finally my h deco spoons arrived. I placed the order beginning of this year. They are lovely.


----------



## drmole

Naynaykilla said:


> Thank you! I’m so excited to take it out! I’m debating if I should get a canvas strap so I can do crossbody since I have a little one and often need to be handsfree


A canvas strap is what I would do as well since I find bags with straps more easier for me to carry.


----------



## LifestyledchoicesL

My latest purchase are chypre sandals, pico 18 with a pegase


----------



## keirii

Adding more to my small collection.. 
Mosaique Au 24 Platinum Dessert Plates
So so pretty!!


----------



## momoc

Hermes Zen said:


> Finally my h deco spoons arrived. I placed the order beginning of this year. They are lovely.
> 
> View attachment 5155439



That is a long time!! More than half year. Happy that you finally got it!


----------



## Hermes Zen

momoc said:


> That is a long time!! More than half year. Happy that you finally got it!


Agree. I received the rice bowls faster and submitted the order at the same time. The boxes had my name printed on them. Maybe they had to come from Paris to states. Not sure what the hold up was but I did tell my sa that I wasn’t in any hurry.    I’m happy to finally get them. They are beautiful.


----------



## joboca

Just got home with my first Hermes store purchase. I have a few small items I've purchased resale in the past. I had such a lovely experience in the DC store and bought a pair of white Orans. They're so nice and I've wanted them for a long time. Hoping to make a nice relationship with the SA that helped me out today as I build up an H collection. I had a small Cartier obsession during 2020, but I'm ready to move on lol.


----------



## Chanelandco

From Paris ... with Love


----------



## Chanelandco

Cant remember the name but somebody here said buy the twilly, the bag will come. 
That’s what I did for this classic beauty. Sorry for the spam .


----------



## formyfans

I don't think I have seen this bag mentioned here. I saw it in the NYC-Madison avenue location and just really liked it. It is either called the Open 24 or H' sports bag. My SA and internet disagree on the name. Either way I decided I had to have it and brought it home.


----------



## steffysstyle

Chanelandco said:


> From Paris ... with Love
> View attachment 5155748





Chanelandco said:


> Cant remember the name but somebody here said buy the twilly, the bag will come.
> That’s what I did for this classic beauty. Sorry for the spam .
> 
> View attachment 5155767



Beautiful items! Your Kelly is stunning, you picked the perfect twilly!


----------



## Chanelandco

steffysstyle said:


> Beautiful items! Your Kelly is stunning, you picked the perfect twilly!


Thanks a lot Steffy !


----------



## Naynaykilla

drmole said:


> A canvas strap is what I would do as well since I find bags with straps more easier for me to carry.


I’m just debating if I should buy one from Hermès or just get a regular strap since it’s canvas and not leather.


----------



## hhyliu

I just received the 2424 29 bleu nuit/indigo/bordeaux/kraft in the mail yesterday


----------



## aisham

I've been looking for a chain bracelet for a long time ! and in White gold ! luckily today I dropped by me store and found it ! I asked for it a long time ago and was told that nothing like that ever existed .




Mod shot



With my other Kelly bracelet


----------



## Lejic

formyfans said:


> I don't think I have seen this bag mentioned here. I saw it in the NYC-Madison avenue location and just really liked it. It is either called the Open 24 or H' sports bag. My SA and internet disagree on the name. Either way I decided I had to have it and brought it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155820


I *love* this, thank you so much for posting it, and enjoy in good health!


----------



## moderngirl

aisham said:


> I've been looking for a chain bracelet for a long time ! and in White gold ! luckily today I dropped by me store and found it ! I asked for it a long time ago and was told that nothing like that ever existed .
> 
> View attachment 5156819
> 
> 
> Mod shot
> View attachment 5156820
> 
> 
> With my other Kelly bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156822


So pretty!! I’ve been eyeing that bracelet. Does the twist lock rotate on its own and end up facing down or does it stay up like how it’s shown here? Thank you!!


----------



## Sakura198427

Met my new SA last Thursday after my original SA left Hermes, and got a black mini Lindy with GHW today, yay!  Also picked up a Tea Time scarf.   Both are super cute.


----------



## jiljenner

formyfans said:


> I don't think I have seen this bag mentioned here. I saw it in the NYC-Madison avenue location and just really liked it. It is either called the Open 24 or H' sports bag. My SA and internet disagree on the name. Either way I decided I had to have it and brought it home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155820


This bag is beautiful. The colors sing together. Congratulations on a true heritage pick-up.


----------



## _kiki119_

Hermes Zen said:


> Finally my h deco spoons arrived. I placed the order beginning of this year. They are lovely.
> 
> View attachment 5155439


oh! will you share more photos? are they like the traditional Chinese spoons?


----------



## formyfans

jiljenner said:


> This bag is beautiful. The colors sing together. Congratulations on a true heritage pick-up.


Thank you very much for the likes and kind words. The color is what drew me to this bag and then the design.


----------



## cravin

The hunt is complete!!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

_kiki119_ said:


> oh! will you share more photos? are they like the traditional Chinese spoons?


Hi, they are like Chinese spoons.  Below is the posting I did yesterday with more photos. Also below that posting I posted the chopsticks I purchase Feb 2020 from H. I can provide more photos if you want through the H Home thread. Thanks for the interest!!  





__





						HERMÈS HOMEWARE + KITCHENWARE (include pics)
					

I ordered this breakfast cup and saucer online and was surprised to receive two in the package. Are they always sold in pairs?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## _kiki119_

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, they are like Chinese spoons.  Below is the posting I did yesterday with more photos. Also below that posting I posted the chopsticks I purchase Feb 2020 from H. I can provide more photos if you want through the H Home thread. Thanks for the interest!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMÈS HOMEWARE + KITCHENWARE (include pics)
> 
> 
> I ordered this breakfast cup and saucer online and was surprised to receive two in the package. Are they always sold in pairs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


thank you! what an amazing set! enjoy in good health


----------



## StylishMD

Oasis sandals and Plume de Fete shawl


----------



## aisham

moderngirl said:


> So pretty!! I’ve been eyeing that bracelet. Does the twist lock rotate on its own and end up facing down or does it stay up like how it’s shown here? Thank you!!


thank you . No the twist lock doesn't end up facing down, it only stay up the same as any regular Kelly lock ( on bags or bracelets ) . It turns clockwise and counter-clockwise only .


----------



## acrowcounted

aisham said:


> thank you . No the twist lock doesn't end up facing down, it only stay up the same as any regular Kelly lock ( on bags or bracelets ) . It turns clockwise and counter-clockwise only .


I think they were asking if the entire bracelet tends to rotate around your wrist such that the lock part would end up on the underside of your wrist at times and need to be rotated back to the topside? For the solid bangles, the shape is slightly oval preventing this but with the lax chain design, I assume it would freely rotate?


----------



## aisham

moderngirl said:


> So pretty!! I’ve been eyeing that bracelet. Does the twist lock rotate on its own and end up facing down or does it stay up like how it’s shown here? Thank you!!





acrowcounted said:


> I think they were asking if the entire bracelet tends to rotate around your wrist such that the lock part would end up on the underside of your wrist at times and need to be rotated back to the topside? For the solid bangles, the shape is slightly oval preventing this but with the lax chain design, I assume it would freely rotate?



Thank you for clearing that up hehheee. So My size is ST ( M)  and bought both bracelets in that size . I found out that the bangle is wider and can go further down my wrist unlike the chain one that only stays put , moves a but from side to side . So it doesn't turn 180 in a way that the lock part would end up on the underside of my wrist. My hands and wrists are swollen now , I am 19 weeks pregnant so I am not to judge right now . My cousins on the other hand , Her size is SH (S) and bought the curb chain bracelet in ST(M) . Her bracelet rotates 360 . So if you don't want your bracelet to move and turn ,buy your exact size or a size smaller if you want it to say put .


----------



## wishforchanel

aisham said:


> Thank you for clearing that up hehheee. So My size is ST ( M)  and bought both bracelets in that size . I found out that the bangle is wider and can go further down my wrist unlike the chain one that only stays put , moves a but from side to side . So it doesn't turn 180 in a way that the lock part would end up on the underside of my wrist. My hands and wrists are swollen now , I am 19 weeks pregnant so I am not to judge right now . My cousins on the other hand , Her size is SH (S) and bought the curb chain bracelet in ST(M) . Her bracelet rotates 360 . So if you don't want your bracelet to move and turn ,buy your exact size or a size smaller if you want it to say put .



I didn’t know it came in white gold! GORGEOUS!!!! I have it in rose gold without diamonds. Mine does rotate, the Kelly lock often ends up toward the side of my wrist, occasionally bottom. But I would say most of the time it’s top of side. But I love it!!!! Now I want the white gold one too! Haha!


----------



## kadya

My first-ever visit to an Hermes store, and my first-ever Hermes bag! I asked for a mini Evelyne but wasn’t expecting to get one, the SA said they didn’t have any available but then said he would check and brought me this one.
My Bastia - my only other Hermes item - is also etoupe, it’s one of my favorite shades and I feel like it was meant to be. Bought it on the spot! I do wish that the strap was adjustable, since I’m short, but I’m sure there’s a hack for that somewhere


----------



## Rhl2987

cravin said:


> The hunt is complete!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5157591
> View attachment 5157592


I finally got mine today as well!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Rhl2987 said:


> I finally got mine today as well!


How do they fit? Are they narrow? Wide?


----------



## etoile de mer

cravin said:


> The hunt is complete!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5157591
> View attachment 5157592





Rhl2987 said:


> I finally got mine today as well!



Hello, I've been waiting for these to reappear! Could you share sizing info, wondering if these run true to size? I'm a US 8 so I'm assuming a 38 would be best for me. Would appreciate any info!


----------



## cravin

etoile de mer said:


> Hello, I've been waiting for these to reappear! Could you share sizing info, wondering if these run true to size? I'm a US 8 so I'm assuming a 38 would be best for me. Would appreciate any info!



True to size with the clogs. Tad big barefoot and back of foot aligned when she wears socks.


----------



## Rhl2987

tinkerbell68 said:


> How do they fit? Are they narrow? Wide?


I’m 7.5 months pregnant and they fit well. I had always planned on sizing up. I’m normally a 40.5 but went with a 41. They fit me and are comfy. My feet are a smidge swollen right now. 



etoile de mer said:


> Hello, I've been waiting for these to reappear! Could you share sizing info, wondering if these run true to size? I'm a US 8 so I'm assuming a 38 would be best for me. Would appreciate any info!


I went a half size up from my normal size because I do not like my feet hanging over the back. They fit well. I’m all over the board with sizing so best to try these on. My Oasis are 40’s, these and the new Discovery boots I got are 41’s. It depends on the style. My normal size is 40.5 in H shoes.


----------



## Mapoon

kadya said:


> My first-ever visit to an Hermes store, and my first-ever Hermes bag! I asked for a mini Evelyne but wasn’t expecting to get one, the SA said they didn’t have any available but then said he would check and brought me this one.
> My Bastia - my only other Hermes item - is also etoupe, it’s one of my favorite shades and I feel like it was meant to be. Bought it on the spot! I do wish that the strap was adjustable, since I’m short, but I’m sure there’s a hack for that somewhere
> 
> View attachment 5157908


Congrats! Very lucky to score this on your first visit! And a good colour to start with! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## foxyqt

I’m on a roll! Totally unexpected offer but I’m over the moooon with her ~Lindy 26 in Etoupe GHW  This is jussst my UHG color/hw combination! I know I said I was at purse peace (*ahem* ) but I couldn’t pass on this one!! If its a non-quota bag, doesn’t count right?  Haha!


----------



## amna72

Was visiting Hermes shop today and got a Constance Slim in Gold...so cute


----------



## etoile de mer

cravin said:


> True to size with the clogs. Tad big barefoot and back of foot aligned when she wears socks.





Rhl2987 said:


> I’m 7.5 months pregnant and they fit well. I had always planned on sizing up. I’m normally a 40.5 but went with a 41. They fit me and are comfy. My feet are a smidge swollen right now.
> 
> I went a half size up from my normal size because I do not like my feet hanging over the back. They fit well. I’m all over the board with sizing so best to try these on. My Oasis are 40’s, these and the new Discovery boots I got are 41’s. It depends on the style. My normal size is 40.5 in H shoes.



Thank you!


----------



## thatsportsgirl

Hermes Wow Double Face scarf NIB (with tags!) from Fashionphile. Beyond thrilled with this purchase.


----------



## chloebagfreak

kadya said:


> My first-ever visit to an Hermes store, and my first-ever Hermes bag! I asked for a mini Evelyne but wasn’t expecting to get one, the SA said they didn’t have any available but then said he would check and brought me this one.
> My Bastia - my only other Hermes item - is also etoupe, it’s one of my favorite shades and I feel like it was meant to be. Bought it on the spot! I do wish that the strap was adjustable, since I’m short, but I’m sure there’s a hack for that somewhere
> 
> View attachment 5157908


Congratulations!
I love this color so much! I have one in gold leather but also would love to add etoupe

There are some videos on YouTube that show using a twilly with the canvas strap doubled up to shorten it. I actually tied my strap so there was a knot the other day 
Enjoy!


----------



## regina_lim82

Picked up these from the store.


----------



## Perja

parisallyouneed said:


> After 2 years, finally I have been able to go see my parents. My mom had received and kept all my long distance shopping. Here a few pics
> View attachment 5152909
> View attachment 5152911
> View attachment 5152912
> View attachment 5152913


Your parents must have sure been happy to see you... to make space in their closet.   (All jokes aside, it warms my heart to know you had a reunion after so long)

I love the blues and pinks you chose!


----------



## moderngirl

acrowcounted said:


> I think they were asking if the entire bracelet tends to rotate around your wrist such that the lock part would end up on the underside of your wrist at times and need to be rotated back to the topside? For the solid bangles, the shape is slightly oval preventing this but with the lax chain design, I assume it would freely rotate?


Thank you! I wish I’m as articulate as you. Haha


----------



## moderngirl

aisham said:


> Thank you for clearing that up hehheee. So My size is ST ( M)  and bought both bracelets in that size . I found out that the bangle is wider and can go further down my wrist unlike the chain one that only stays put , moves a but from side to side . So it doesn't turn 180 in a way that the lock part would end up on the underside of my wrist. My hands and wrists are swollen now , I am 19 weeks pregnant so I am not to judge right now . My cousins on the other hand , Her size is SH (S) and bought the curb chain bracelet in ST(M) . Her bracelet rotates 360 . So if you don't want your bracelet to move and turn ,buy your exact size or a size smaller if you want it to say put .


Thank you for the tip!


----------



## duggi84

I tagged along with my husband @netinvader today to the SF store. I wasn't expecting anything today since production has been slow for Hermès generally and I just saw our SA on my own earlier in the week about some necklaces, SLGs, and a Saint Louis Crystal item.....BUT he totally surprised me with a very cool cashmere sweater Poncho (I'm so into them lately) in the Brides de Gala design!  I instantly and unexpectedly fell in love and took it home!  AND he packed it up in a round Hermès box, which I've secretly been desiring.  And as an added bonus, it happened to be a Women's RTW event at the store today and we got to meet the head of the Women's RTW division for the US!  Not sure that it really means anything, but it was super-cool to chat with her and learn more about the pieces we were looking at!


----------



## mauihappyplace

These purchases span a few months but I am just getting around to opening them I will inbox the


duggi84 said:


> I tagged along with my husband @netinvader today to the SF store. I wasn't expecting anything today since production has been slow for Hermès generally and I just saw our SA on my own earlier in the week about some necklaces, SLGs, and a Saint Louis Crystal item.....BUT he totally surprised me with a very cool cashmere sweater Poncho (I'm so into them lately) in the Brides de Gala design!  I instantly and unexpectedly fell in love and took it home!  AND he packed it up in a round Hermès box, which I've secretly been desiring.  And as an added bonus, it happened to be a Women's RTW event at the store today and we got to meet the head of the Women's RTW division for the US!  Not sure that it really means anything, but it was super-cool to chat with her and learn more about the pieces we were looking at!
> 
> View attachment 5158803
> View attachment 5158804
> View attachment 5158805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158807


I grabbed that cashmere poncho also!


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> I tagged along with my husband @netinvader today to the SF store. I wasn't expecting anything today since production has been slow for Hermès generally and I just saw our SA on my own earlier in the week about some necklaces, SLGs, and a Saint Louis Crystal item.....BUT he totally surprised me with a very cool cashmere sweater Poncho (I'm so into them lately) in the Brides de Gala design!  I instantly and unexpectedly fell in love and took it home!  AND he packed it up in a round Hermès box, which I've secretly been desiring.  And as an added bonus, it happened to be a Women's RTW event at the store today and we got to meet the head of the Women's RTW division for the US!  Not sure that it really means anything, but it was super-cool to chat with her and learn more about the pieces we were looking at!
> 
> View attachment 5158803
> View attachment 5158804
> View attachment 5158805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158807


I love your pics and your purchases, and I am so happy that you got the poncho! It looks amazing! plus the cool hatbox  My DH and I got to meet the same head of RTW when she was in a nyc for the women’s RTW event! Did she help pick the poncho for you?  she’s very very nice!


----------



## duggi84

mauihappyplace said:


> I grabbed that cashmere poncho also!



YAY! Poncho twins!!!  It's surprisingly light and comfortable right!?  Well except for the turtleneck (comfortable, but quite warm up there), but I know I'll appreciate that when the weather cools down a bit!



880 said:


> I love your pics and your purchases, and I am so happy that you got the poncho! It looks amazing! plus the cool hatbox  My DH and I got to meet the same head of RTW when she was in a nyc for the women’s RTW event! Did she help pick the poncho for you?  she’s very very nice!



 thank you!!!! Actually our SA set it aside for me as soon as he saw it was coming (before she arrived)...it's the first piece other than a Twilly that he's picked out for me and I loved...it was a great bunch of feels for both of us   He was so excited about how it looked on me (especially since I happened to wear my full length Nedji boots today, which looked perfect with it) that he took us across the store to show her.

And yes, she's very nice!  She gave us a lot of great insight into the pieces we were looking at.  And she was enamored by my Casa Sac, which was a fun thing to get to talk about!


----------



## ditzydi

parisallyouneed said:


> After 2 years, finally I have been able to go see my parents. My mom had received and kept all my long distance shopping. Here a few pics
> View attachment 5152909
> View attachment 5152911
> View attachment 5152912
> View attachment 5152913


Look at all those orange boxes!  Love it!  Also what is that little wristlet in the second picture?  Kelly wristlet?


----------



## hoot

This poncho was made for you!! Another poncho twin here! I love this poncho so much, I have the beige Lin colorway on hold for me when it arrives! Is that bad?! Lol! This also comes in green and black too! 



duggi84 said:


> I tagged along with my husband @netinvader today to the SF store. I wasn't expecting anything today since production has been slow for Hermès generally and I just saw our SA on my own earlier in the week about some necklaces, SLGs, and a Saint Louis Crystal item.....BUT he totally surprised me with a very cool cashmere sweater Poncho (I'm so into them lately) in the Brides de Gala design!  I instantly and unexpectedly fell in love and took it home!  AND he packed it up in a round Hermès box, which I've secretly been desiring.  And as an added bonus, it happened to be a Women's RTW event at the store today and we got to meet the head of the Women's RTW division for the US!  Not sure that it really means anything, but it was super-cool to chat with her and learn more about the pieces we were looking at!
> 
> View attachment 5158803
> View attachment 5158804
> View attachment 5158805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158807


----------



## duggi84

hoot said:


> This poncho was made for you!! Another poncho twin here! I love this poncho so much, I have the beige Lin colorway on hold for me when it arrives! Is that bad?! Lol! This also comes in green and black too!



Yay another Twin!  It's not bad at all!  Sometimes you need another color to use with more outfits


----------



## Bereal

StylishMD said:


> Oasis sandals and Plume de Fete shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157768


Love the colours


----------



## nashpoo

Some sweet gifts


----------



## miles0920

Fresh from the Boutique.


----------



## Bagaholic222

duggi84 said:


> I tagged along with my husband @netinvader today to the SF store. I wasn't expecting anything today since production has been slow for Hermès generally and I just saw our SA on my own earlier in the week about some necklaces, SLGs, and a Saint Louis Crystal item.....BUT he totally surprised me with a very cool cashmere sweater Poncho (I'm so into them lately) in the Brides de Gala design!  I instantly and unexpectedly fell in love and took it home!  AND he packed it up in a round Hermès box, which I've secretly been desiring.  And as an added bonus, it happened to be a Women's RTW event at the store today and we got to meet the head of the Women's RTW division for the US!  Not sure that it really means anything, but it was super-cool to chat with her and learn more about the pieces we were looking at!
> 
> View attachment 5158803
> View attachment 5158804
> View attachment 5158805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158807


Thanks for modelling this - it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Harvard Girl

Thank you for letting me share my purchase with you!


----------



## mcmug17

Latest haul from Paris 

Zouaves and Dragons silk wrap, Destin loafers, Pegase pop Clic H, Niloticus Ombre necklace, Oran sandals in bleu de Prusse with irise, Mini Constance in veau monsieur rouge H.  Not pictured: a 24 belt with Constance buckle, H en rond scarf ring large, and the Twilly Ginger perfum.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Chrismin

Is that a bolide 27?


Joyceshing said:


> Rodeo Pegase PM brightens up my bolide (#^.^#)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143772


----------



## Chrismin

Hermeaddict said:


> Loved this shirt so much I bought two of them!


Would you share a modeling pick ? My SA sent me a pic of this shirt .. would love to see it on ..!


----------



## loh

mcmug17 said:


> Latest haul from Paris
> 
> Zouaves and Dragons silk wrap, Destin loafers, Pegase pop Clic H, Niloticus Ombre necklace, Oran sandals in bleu de Prusse with irise, Mini Constance in veau monsieur rouge H.  Not pictured: a 24 belt with Constance buckle, H en rond scarf ring large, and the Twilly Ginger perfum.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5159327
> View attachment 5159328
> View attachment 5159330
> View attachment 5159333
> View attachment 5159332
> View attachment 5159329



What great purchases!   Would love to see a modeling picture of the wrap and necklace.


----------



## Chrismin

I have the same bag prob around same age .. such a timeless beauty !!


loh said:


> I don't really post all of my various H purchases, but thought I would share this one.  I stumbled upon this beauty when I was checking on a couple of items that I was actually selling and couldn't pass her up.  Here is my new to me BBK28. She’s 20 years old and was in great condition to begin with, but I took her in to the H spa for a refresh and now is she is home with me.  Now I’m just waiting for my K25 SO, but I think I may be nearing K purse peace…
> 
> p.s. - thanks @880 for your words of advice on box leather.
> 
> View attachment 5153128


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> I have the same bag prob around same age .. such a timeless beauty !!



Twinsies!    I feel lucky in having found one in such great condition.  I remember you were debating on letting yours go, but hope you decided to keep her.  It is such a classic.


----------



## mcmug17

loh said:


> What great purchases!   Would love to see a modeling picture of the wrap and necklace.


I’d let the professionals do it   For the wrap I probably will wear a turtle neck inside. The sleeves are kinda big.


----------



## Chrismin

I did decide to keep her. I couldn’t let her go ! Everytime I see her I feel happy! 





loh said:


> Twinsies!    I feel lucky in having found one in such great condition.  I remember you were debating on letting yours go, but hope you decided to keep her.  It is such a classic.


----------



## Chrismin

Just got these !! Am smitten


----------



## castortroy666

I bought this coin purse, loving the fresh color!


----------



## Book Worm

castortroy666 said:


> I bought this coin purse, loving the fresh color!
> 
> View attachment 5160445
> View attachment 5160446


I have a Calvi in Abricot and I adore this color! Enjoy!


----------



## Lesva

My last purchase was Izmir sandal the new collection orange color and Neobain pouch


----------



## Leo the Lion

New Pegase pm for my B25!


----------



## Luvleo

@mcmug17 what exact color are those destin loafers in brown?
Also are they comfortable for day long wear?
Appreciate your help!


----------



## Logic

Got a roulis slim in rose shocking


----------



## raradarling

duggi84 said:


> I tagged along with my husband @netinvader today to the SF store. I wasn't expecting anything today since production has been slow for Hermès generally and I just saw our SA on my own earlier in the week about some necklaces, SLGs, and a Saint Louis Crystal item.....BUT he totally surprised me with a very cool cashmere sweater Poncho (I'm so into them lately) in the Brides de Gala design!  I instantly and unexpectedly fell in love and took it home!  AND he packed it up in a round Hermès box, which I've secretly been desiring.  And as an added bonus, it happened to be a Women's RTW event at the store today and we got to meet the head of the Women's RTW division for the US!  Not sure that it really means anything, but it was super-cool to chat with her and learn more about the pieces we were looking at!
> 
> View attachment 5158803
> View attachment 5158804
> View attachment 5158805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158807


You look fabulous!


----------



## ny.lon

Duo boots in Noir. Went for the Duo flat boot rather than the lowest Volver height, as even a 60mm heel is too much for walking miles in the city!


----------



## mcmug17

Luvleo said:


> @mcmug17 what exact color are those destin loafers in brown?
> Also are they comfortable for day long wear?
> Appreciate your help!



I think they are comfortable enough for all day wear.  These are my first Hermes loafers, and I haven’t applied sole protector to any of my new shoes yet.  But they appear to be just the right width for me and my feet don’t feel squished.  I would totally wear them all day in the office.

That said, I haven’t found anything that beats Allbirds for all day walking.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Got these lovely small goodies from lovely SA

Mini lindy in caire. This combo is so cute.



the Constance to go with rose gold hardware.



thanks for letting me share my happiness


----------



## tinkerbell68

The aftermath of a Bingata feeding frenzy!


Also picked up a Calvi in vert bosphore and a couple of 90 silks that my daughter snagged and took back to NYC


----------



## loveone7

I can’t believe I snagged these for my bday! So blessed! Totally unplanned!


----------



## Klaneckya

loveone7 said:


> I can’t believe I snagged these for my bday! So blessed! Totally unplanned!


Beautiful green. What is the color name?


----------



## Hermes Zen

My newest scarves Formule Chic double side 90cm scarf for my DH that I get to borrow.  And Tea Time 70cm for me.

I didn’t post photos of whole scarves since these have been around and others have posted prettier photos. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ditzydi

Purchase my first Hermès piece from Fashionphile.  Totally in love with it.  Waiting for authentification from bababebi before I cut the tags and carry it.  Should hopefully hear back later today.  It feels like butter.


----------



## Bereal

TraceySH said:


> Posting this here because I haven't seen it posted yet! Pink combo also on the way....I literally don't even know the name of it, but it's been on my wishlist for a year!
> 
> View attachment 5152076
> View attachment 5152077
> View attachment 5152078
> View attachment 5152079


I saw the pink bags in MA NYC ..very pretty and light


----------



## ditzydi

ditzydi said:


> Purchase my first Hermès piece from Fashionphile.  Totally in love with it.  Waiting for authentification from bababebi before I cut the tags and carry it.  Should hopefully hear back later today.  It feels like butter.


Authentication.  Authentication.  I needed sleep and coffee when I typed this morning.


----------



## TraceySH

Bereal said:


> I saw the pink bags in MA NYC ..very pretty and light


Yes I also received the pink one! There is a little issue though, I am finding. When even half full, it gapes open. They should have put SOMETHING at the top to keep it closed.


----------



## IronOak

I have the formula chic as well! And my wife borrows it as well. It feels more like it’s hers and I get to borrow it. 

Really cool history of it being the first double face scarf - especially with me being a F1 fan thanks to DtS. 



Hermes Zen said:


> My newest scarves Formule Chic double side 90cm scarf for my DH that I get to borrow.  And Tea Time 70cm for me.
> 
> I didn’t post photos of whole scarves since these have been around and others have posted prettier photos. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5162056
> View attachment 5162057
> View attachment 5162058


----------



## Redbirdhermes

IronOak said:


> I have the formula chic as well! And my wife borrows it as well. It feels more like it’s hers and I get to borrow it.
> 
> Really cool history of it being the first double face scarf - especially with me being a F1 fan thanks to DtS.


Thank you for the history link.  I just purchased Formule Chic for myself, and it has two different designs on each side.  I also own Wow, which was the first Hermes double face scarf, but the design on the back is a duplicate of the front, with only minor changes in some of the words.

Enjoy your lovely scarf, and wear it often!


----------



## Mapoon

TraceySH said:


> Yes I also received the pink one! There is a little issue though, I am finding. When even half full, it gapes open. They should have put SOMETHING at the top to keep it closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5162568
> View attachment 5162569


Wow I never seen this rainbow-ish version..it's gorgeous! Congrats!!Maybe you can get an organiser with zipper for security?


----------



## madamelizaking

So excited that I was able to grab a pair of these avantage sneakers. I also picked up the new Twilly Ginger perfume. Such a beautiful scent. Unfortunately he didn’t have anything else that I was looking for. I feel like it’s harder to get almost everything now.


----------



## Ladybaga

madamelizaking said:


> So excited that I was able to grab a pair of these avantage sneakers. I also picked up the new Twilly Ginger perfume. Such a beautiful scent. Unfortunately he didn’t have anything else that I was looking for. I feel like it’s harder to get almost everything now.
> 
> View attachment 5162810
> View attachment 5162814


I just got these the first week of July and they are so comfortable! Don't you love the three metalics in the H design? I also love that the heels are rose gold metalic.  Enjoy your sneakers! ( I also got the new twilly perfume, and it is a beautiful scent.)


----------



## TraceySH

Mapoon said:


> Wow I never seen this rainbow-ish version..it's gorgeous! Congrats!!Maybe you can get an organiser with zipper for security?


great idea!!! thank you!


----------



## madamelizaking

Ladybaga said:


> I just got these the first week of July and they are so comfortable! Don't you love the three metalics in the H design? I also love that the heels are rose gold metalic.  Enjoy your sneakers! ( I also got the new twilly perfume, and it is a beautiful scent.)


I honestly think they’re my favorite casuals shoes of all time. I’m hoping the rose gold gives me luck in getting a rghw bag, lol.  Wear yours in good health shoe twin ❤️.


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## JeanGranger

Obsessed with them. My 7th bars so far


----------



## JeanGranger

My 2nd Picotin. This time in size 22
Ms. Avocado  
Vert Criquet/ GHW
Taurillon Maurice


----------



## Nahreen

JeanGranger said:


> My 2nd Picotin. This time in size 22
> Ms. Avocado
> Vert Criquet/ GHW
> Taurillon Maurice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163011


Absolutely gorgeous. Love the colour.


----------



## JeanGranger

Nahreen said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Love the colour.


Thank you very much. My first was Noir SHW 18.
This time I ask for 22 and my store only have either Noir GHW or Vert Criquet GHW


----------



## Fashionista2

JeanGranger said:


> My 2nd Picotin. This time in size 22
> Ms. Avocado
> Vert Criquet/ GHW
> Taurillon Maurice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163011


Such a beautiful color


----------



## Joyceshing

Chrismin said:


> Is that a bolide 27?


Yes she’s )^o^(


----------



## parisallyouneed

ditzydi said:


> Look at all those orange boxes!  Love it!  Also what is that little wristlet in the second picture?  Kelly wristlet?


Hi. It is a Kelly pocket wallet, if you are talking about the Pink one  very handy


----------



## Bereal

My SA in NYC managed to get me this beach towel which was not available elsewhere  it completes my set of beach towels! So happy


----------



## IronOak

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5163004
> View attachment 5163005





JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5163008
> 
> Obsessed with them. My 7th bars so far




Love TdH. That’s my daily scent. Did not know they made a soap out of that. Will def try to get it!


----------



## Lejic

Bereal said:


> My SA in NYC managed to get me this beach towel which was not available elsewhere  it completes my set of beach towels! So happy


I love how their beach towels look in pictures - and this is no exception, it looks great!

But I have a question: are they actually properly absorbent, or are they more “sunbathing towels”?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Obsessed with my new shirt!!!


----------



## ivy1026

Have been wanting a non leather garden party for a long time


----------



## BB8

Tried on some tees, and also came in to specifically look for a twilly for one of my items (I'm not really into twillies, so this was kind of a new experience for me), but walked out with two.


----------



## JeanGranger

Fashionista2 said:


> Such a beautiful color


 Thank you 


IronOak said:


> Love TdH. That’s my daily scent. Did not know they made a soap out of that. Will def try to get it!


 they’re popular here. Sometime I had to wait because sold out


----------



## lindacherie

BB8 said:


> Tried on some tees, and also came in to specifically look for a twilly for one of my items (I'm not really into twillies, so this was kind of a new experience for me), but walked out with two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163888
> View attachment 5163889
> View attachment 5163890
> View attachment 5163892
> View attachment 5163894
> View attachment 5163897



The tees look cute and casual! Do they run small or big? What sizes did you try on?


----------



## BB8

lindacherie said:


> The tees look cute and casual! Do they run small or big? What sizes did you try on?


Thanks! The sizes I tried on ranged from 34 to 38, and varied due to the different styles (maxi vs micro vs straight).


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Finally got my nata oran charm .. a year late !


----------



## 880

crosspost from the Della cavalleria and unpopular H opinion threads.

i picked up a pair of H pants black,
oxymore flacon carre (whisky decanter). (Long awaited) 
and mini epsom craie Della cavalleria crossbody, PHW (adjustable strap and back pocket)
its my new favorite bag, and I wear it with everything

(pictured here with a loewe mini puzzle that I got for travel bc it smushes flat, and with an Hermes pre fall cashmere silk cardigan and the H black pants


----------



## LovingTheOrange

duggi84 said:


> I tagged along with my husband @netinvader today to the SF store. I wasn't expecting anything today since production has been slow for Hermès generally and I just saw our SA on my own earlier in the week about some necklaces, SLGs, and a Saint Louis Crystal item.....BUT he totally surprised me with a very cool cashmere sweater Poncho (I'm so into them lately) in the Brides de Gala design!  I instantly and unexpectedly fell in love and took it home!  AND he packed it up in a round Hermès box, which I've secretly been desiring.  And as an added bonus, it happened to be a Women's RTW event at the store today and we got to meet the head of the Women's RTW division for the US!  Not sure that it really means anything, but it was super-cool to chat with her and learn more about the pieces we were looking at!
> 
> View attachment 5158803
> View attachment 5158804
> View attachment 5158805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158807


Addysen is my fav person! Also, you're rocking that poncho.


----------



## sf_newyorker

A cosmic duo indeed - Halzan 25 gold/ghw and…well, you can easily guess what serves as the backdrop.


----------



## duggi84

Today I introduced a friend to our SA…so excited for her foray in the world of Hermès!  AND I picked up my Chain d’Ancre Punk Double Necklace.  I’m in love, and the box it came in is epic!


----------



## cecchetti

I’ve just bought mine!
My dream Hermes is a bespoke indigo alligator etc etc probably costing 6 figures….
Spending all my money on cats,

but have just bought

Hermes navy blue Tsako 1989 shoulder bag

will have 10 handbags but this will be my go to bag until I find another blue Hermes closer to my dream bag, the other 9 never seem to wear out so no excuse to replace…..


----------



## momasaurus

duggi84 said:


> I tagged along with my husband @netinvader today to the SF store. I wasn't expecting anything today since production has been slow for Hermès generally and I just saw our SA on my own earlier in the week about some necklaces, SLGs, and a Saint Louis Crystal item.....BUT he totally surprised me with a very cool cashmere sweater Poncho (I'm so into them lately) in the Brides de Gala design!  I instantly and unexpectedly fell in love and took it home!  AND he packed it up in a round Hermès box, which I've secretly been desiring.  And as an added bonus, it happened to be a Women's RTW event at the store today and we got to meet the head of the Women's RTW division for the US!  Not sure that it really means anything, but it was super-cool to chat with her and learn more about the pieces we were looking at!
> 
> View attachment 5158803
> View attachment 5158804
> View attachment 5158805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158807


I love this tunic on you!


----------



## 880

duggi84 said:


> Today I introduced a friend to our SA…so excited for her foray in the world of Hermès!  AND I picked up my Chain d’Ancre Punk Double Necklace.  I’m in love, and the box it came in is epic!
> 
> View attachment 5164916
> 
> View attachment 5164915
> 
> View attachment 5164917
> 
> View attachment 5164914


You look amazing! I love the punk line and I’m so happy that you got it!


----------



## vanillaicepink

madamelizaking said:


> So excited that I was able to grab a pair of these avantage sneakers. I also picked up the new Twilly Ginger perfume. Such a beautiful scent. Unfortunately he didn’t have anything else that I was looking for. I feel like it’s harder to get almost everything now.
> 
> View attachment 5162810
> View attachment 5162814



These are really gorgeous!!   Just wondering if there's a heel height to it or is it quite flat?


----------



## 880

cecchetti said:


> I’ve just bought mine!
> My dream Hermes is a bespoke indigo alligator etc etc probably costing 6 figures….
> Spending all my money on cats,
> 
> but have just bought
> 
> Hermes navy blue Tsako 1989 shoulder bag
> 
> will have 10 handbags but this will be my go to bag until I find another blue Hermes closer to my dream bag, the other 9 never seem to wear out so no excuse to replace…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165081


Tsakos are amazingly flattering bags when worn on,  a modern silhouette, and they are also really practical. Your box bag has gorgeous patina and better leather! Congrats! i hope you wear it in great health and happiness!


----------



## nymeria

duggi84 said:


> Today I introduced a friend to our SA…so excited for her foray in the world of Hermès!  AND I picked up my Chain d’Ancre Punk Double Necklace.  I’m in love, and the box it came in is epic!
> 
> View attachment 5164916
> 
> View attachment 5164915
> 
> View attachment 5164917
> 
> View attachment 5164914


Looks gorgeous on you! 
One way I wear mine is to unhook it and then wrap it twice around my neck- I re-hook the chain (NOT the circle) through the larger pin. It lies well, and you can adjust it to place the pins wherever you want. Not quite choker on me- it is a perfect necklace length- but I'm small, so see if it works for you. This works better on me than a longer necklace for work, and lets me wear it often.
Plus I love your fancy box- when I got mine a few years ago, my SA and I where lucky to find medium size square jewelry box!!


----------



## nymeria

cecchetti said:


> I’ve just bought mine!
> My dream Hermes is a bespoke indigo alligator etc etc probably costing 6 figures….
> Spending all my money on cats,
> 
> but have just bought
> 
> Hermes navy blue Tsako 1989 shoulder bag
> 
> will have 10 handbags but this will be my go to bag until I find another blue Hermes closer to my dream bag, the other 9 never seem to wear out so no excuse to replace…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165081



What a wonderful bag- the color and patina are perfect!! My only warning?? My cats LOVE my bags-and I've got to make sure they are not tempted to take a sniff, then a nibble, then drag their "prey" across the kitchen floor 
Use and enjoy her forever!


----------



## duggi84

nymeria said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!
> One way I wear mine is to unhook it and then wrap it twice around my neck- I re-hook the chain (NOT the circle) through the larger pin. It lies well, and you can adjust it to place the pins wherever you want. Not quite choker on me- it is a perfect necklace length- but I'm small, so see if it works for you. This works better on me than a longer necklace for work, and lets me wear it often.
> Plus I love your fancy box- when I got mine a few years ago, my SA and I where lucky to find medium size square jewelry box!!



Twins!!!  Thank you for the tip!  I was trying to figure out other creative ways to wear it last night (after a few drinks haha), and it didn’t occur to me to NOT use the rings!  Brilliant!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

duggi84 said:


> Today I introduced a friend to our SA…so excited for her foray in the world of Hermès!  AND I picked up my Chain d’Ancre Punk Double Necklace.  I’m in love, and the box it came in is epic!
> 
> View attachment 5164916
> 
> View attachment 5164915
> 
> View attachment 5164917
> 
> View attachment 5164914


I'm in love with that piece! It looks fabulous on you


----------



## Bereal

Lejic said:


> I love how their beach towels look in pictures - and this is no exception, it looks great!
> 
> But I have a question: are they actually properly absorbent, or are they more “sunbathing towels”?


They are absorbent ..I use them as my daily towels. Value for money


----------



## CoCoBelle

Haven’t worn heels in over a year…Needed some chic flats! Happy Sunday!


----------



## floflo

24/24 size 29.  Never considered the Biscuit color until I saw this IRL.  
❤️ Love ❤️


----------



## hers4eva

*so stunning  *



floflo said:


> 24/24 size 29.  Never considered the Biscuit color until I saw this IRL.
> ❤ Love ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166246


----------



## madamelizaking

vanillaicepink said:


> These are really gorgeous!!   Just wondering if there's a heel height to it or is it quite flat?


Not really, it's quite flat like a standard sneaker .


----------



## Surrealish

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 5165318
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven’t worn heels in over a year…Needed some chic flats! Happy Sunday!


Beautiful!! I have the white and brown version and love it


----------



## plumeria23

My first SO Birkin Sellier 30 verso rose azelee and gris pearle interior with gris pearle stitching.  RGHW


----------



## tinkerbell68

floflo said:


> 24/24 size 29.  Never considered the Biscuit color until I saw this IRL.
> ❤ Love ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166246


Such an amazing bag! Congrats!


----------



## kat.fox

floflo said:


> 24/24 size 29.  Never considered the Biscuit color until I saw this IRL.
> ❤ Love ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166246


what a beautiful color!  I’m looking for Picotin in Biscuit


----------



## byulgabang

2021 Constance 18 Special Edition
Black Veau Monsieur w/ PHW

Unboxing Video:


----------



## JavaJo

floflo said:


> 24/24 size 29.  Never considered the Biscuit color until I saw this IRL.
> ❤ Love ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166246


Congrats!  Very nice!  Not sure if the colour “Biscuit” was inpired by the famous horse, or a cookie  but this colour and bag design reminds me of a fortune cookie   May this bag bring you lots of luck and many fortunes!


----------



## south-of-france

Farwest belt 
No gold buckle available in Europe though.


----------



## periogirl28

nymeria said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!
> One way I wear mine is to unhook it and then wrap it twice around my neck- I re-hook the chain (NOT the circle) through the larger pin. It lies well, and you can adjust it to place the pins wherever you want. Not quite choker on me- it is a perfect necklace length- but I'm small, so see if it works for you. This works better on me than a longer necklace for work, and lets me wear it often.
> Plus I love your fancy box- when I got mine a few years ago, my SA and I where lucky to find medium size square jewelry box!!


Could we have a mod pic plse. Honestly would love to see how you wear it.


----------



## fiantoduri

Gold Oran sandals, perfect for vacation!


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> Could we have a mod pic plse. Honestly would love to see how you wear it.


The pictures and discussion were moved to the "Ode to Silver" thread Here you go


----------



## LVinCali

After waiting decades to start shopping at Hermès, I came to the realization that I will be too old or too dead  to enjoy a bag with the exact specs that I want if I wait decades for the exact specs from a boutique.  

My preloved (10+ years) noir B30 with PHW with the B30 in bambou I bought last summer from FSH.


----------



## fergie.c

Been looking for a light colour bag for a while and finally settled on this Picotin Eclat 22~!! Added a matching bag strap too so can wear it as a shoulder bag


----------



## Springbear

I used to insist that bags should only be purchased from H stores. But this year my city has become extremely competitive (even twillies are constantly sold out in store and online).
After a long wait and much bag envy, hubby finally helped me to pull the trigger from a reseller.
Here she is  miss K25 in Craie


----------



## Mapoon

Springbear said:


> I used to insist that bags should only be purchased from H stores. But this year my city has become extremely competitive (even twillies are constantly sold out in store and online).
> After a long wait and much bag envy, hubby finally helped me to pull the trigger from a reseller.
> Here she is  miss K25 in Craie
> 
> View attachment 5169318


Congrats! Looks beautiful! Sometimes if reseller is the way if the wait is too long…or sometimes certain items can save $ from retail..


----------



## _gelato_

My surprise offer and first ever quota bag - miss B30 in Gold Togo!


----------



## floflo

JavaJo said:


> Congrats!  Very nice!  Not sure if the colour “Biscuit” was inpired by the famous horse, or a cookie  but this colour and bag design reminds me of a fortune cookie   May this bag bring you lots of luck and many fortunes!


That’s very sweet of you @JavaJo.  Thank you!


----------



## Chanelandco

_gelato_ said:


> My surprise offer and first ever quota bag - miss B30 in Gold Togo!
> View attachment 5169333


Congrats on your first one.
Love gold with PHW


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Today's goody:


----------



## Hermeaddict

Fell in love with the white version of this t-shirt and my amazing SA got me the black version. A pm pegasus rodeo frambroise/sellier/rose sakura and a pair of thalassa sandals!


----------



## frenchfries0416

I just picked up my pegase!


----------



## Hikitten

fergie.c said:


> Been looking for a light colour bag for a while and finally settled on this Picotin Eclat 22~!! Added a matching bag strap too so can wear it as a shoulder bag



beautiful bag! Can I ask where the strap is from? I like how it’s positioned on the bag. Looks like it won’t change the shape too much.


----------



## keirii

Hermeaddict said:


> Fell in love with the white version of this t-shirt and my amazing SA got me the black version. A pm pegasus rodeo frambroise/sellier/rose sakura and a pair of thalassa sandals!


what's this called? it's pretty!! tia


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Hermeaddict said:


> Fell in love with the white version of this t-shirt and my amazing SA got me the black version. A pm pegasus rodeo frambroise/sellier/rose sakura and a pair of thalassa sandals!



twin !

love mine so much


----------



## Hermeaddict

RataDrawitra said:


> twin !
> 
> love mine so much
> 
> View attachment 5169826


Love it!


----------



## corgimom11

Mini lindy!


----------



## CocoLover27

Just got this mule, it is very nice but heavy .
It was shipped to me and wasn’t able to see it in the boutique. Anyone has this mule ? Will it be comfortable wearing it and is it noisy ? I did not try it on walking , if in case I exchange it for a different shoes .


----------



## Bagaholic222

CocoLover27 said:


> Just got this mule, it is very nice but heavy .
> It was shipped to me and wasn’t able to see it in the boutique. Anyone has this mule ? Will it be comfortable wearing it and is it noisy ? I did not try it on walking , if in case I exchange it for a different shoes .
> View attachment 5169978


I bought this online as well - they are slightly noisy.  I wouldn't walk all day with them but they were comfortable for short trips.  I've been trying to get these for months and refuse to return them LOL


----------



## tinkerbell68

Bagaholic222 said:


> I bought this online as well - they are slightly noisy.  I wouldn't walk all day with them but they were comfortable for short trips.  I've been trying to get these for months and refuse to return them LOL


How narrow are they? I LOVE them and really want them but have wide feet and am afraid I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Phiona88

Rose Sakura P18 in Clemence and PHW.


----------



## corgimom11

tinkerbell68 said:


> How narrow are they? I LOVE them and really want them but have wide feet and am afraid I'll be disappointed.



I have pretty wide feet myself and got those clogs yesterday. I was surprised in how comfy they still were.


----------



## Mapoon

Phiona88 said:


> Rose Sakura P18 in Clemence and PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170205


So beautiful!! Perfect rodeo to match!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

tinkerbell68 said:


> How narrow are they? I LOVE them and really want them but have wide feet and am afraid I'll be disappointed.


I wouldn't call them narrow - perhaps walk around indoors on carpeted floors to gauge how they feel.  You can return them as long as they are not marked or 'worn'.  Good luck with them!


----------



## MrsPea

Doll espadrilles 
A good height and very comfortable!


----------



## rk4265

MrsPea said:


> Doll espadrilles
> A good height and very comfortable!
> View attachment 5170470


So cute! Can you tell me the total heel height?


----------



## MrsPea

rk4265 said:


> So cute! Can you tell me the total heel height?


6cm x


----------



## rk4265

MrsPea said:


> 6cm x


That’s including the platform?


----------



## Chrismin

LVinCali said:


> After waiting decades to start shopping at Hermès, I came to the realization that I will be too old or too dead  to enjoy a bag with the exact specs that I want if I wait decades for the exact specs from a boutique.
> 
> My preloved (10+ years) noir B30 with PHW with the B30 in bambou I bought last summer from FSH.
> 
> View attachment 5167986


Both amazing !


----------



## Chrismin

I have these and love them but I find them noisy 


CocoLover27 said:


> Just got this mule, it is very nice but heavy .
> It was shipped to me and wasn’t able to see it in the boutique. Anyone has this mule ? Will it be comfortable wearing it and is it noisy ? I did not try it on walking , if in case I exchange it for a different shoes .
> View attachment 5169978


----------



## loh

CocoLover27 said:


> Just got this mule, it is very nice but heavy .
> It was shipped to me and wasn’t able to see it in the boutique. Anyone has this mule ? Will it be comfortable wearing it and is it noisy ? I did not try it on walking , if in case I exchange it for a different shoes .
> View attachment 5169978





Bagaholic222 said:


> I bought this online as well - they are slightly noisy.  I wouldn't walk all day with them but they were comfortable for short trips.  I've been trying to get these for months and refuse to return them LOL





Chrismin said:


> I have these and love them but I find them noisy



I have the Carlotta mules and love them but find them noisy as well.  As for fit, I think they fit well and I have wide feet also.   For the noise factor, I tried putting on the bottom noise reduction pads that someone else mentioned, but I don't think they make much of a difference.  I haven't worn them too much cause I do find so darn loud, unless I'm outside or know I will be on carpeted surfaces only... Lol.  But on bare floors I think they are really loud.  Anyone have any other suggestions on how to quiet them down?


----------



## ddee65

My very first B35; I was surprised at the size - it isn't as big or bulky as I had always imagined a 35 to be. And the canvas makes this bag really light weight.  Loving the Cargo Birkin and all it's glorious pockets. Even got a matching hat to complete the "I'm going fishing" look.


----------



## Christofle

ddee65 said:


> My very first B35; I was surprised at the size - it isn't as big or bulky as I had always imagined a 35 to be. And the canvas makes this bag really light weight.  Loving the Cargo Birkin and all it's glorious pockets. Even got a matching hat to complete the "I'm going fishing" look.
> 
> View attachment 5170511


Loving the hat! Very neat!


----------



## ddee65

Thank you! The hat even has a pen loop on the opposite side of the pocket! Such an interesting piece... 


Christofle said:


> Loving the hat! Very neat!


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

ddee65 said:


> My very first B35; I was surprised at the size - it isn't as big or bulky as I had always imagined a 35 to be. And the canvas makes this bag really light weight.  Loving the Cargo Birkin and all it's glorious pockets. Even got a matching hat to complete the "I'm going fishing" look.
> 
> View attachment 5170511


Can I just say that I   l o v e   the Cargo Birkin? I think it is so very cool and relaxed. Wear her in good health and congrats!


----------



## Bereal

I managed to complete my entire set of 8 Bleu d'ailleurs plates yesterday! Thrilled to bits. They are so beautiful and dishwasher and microwave safe.


----------



## smoh

CocoLover27 said:


> Just got this mule, it is very nice but heavy .
> It was shipped to me and wasn’t able to see it in the boutique. Anyone has this mule ? Will it be comfortable wearing it and is it noisy ? I did not try it on walking , if in case I exchange it for a different shoes .
> View attachment 5169978
> 
> I requested these and after a 2 month wait, they finally arrived at the store. However, when I tried them on, I really did not like them. They were heavy and I felt that the back of my heel looked weird. Passed on them.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> How narrow are they? I LOVE them and really want them but have wide feet and am afraid I'll be disappointed.


Ditto and we dont have them in my H store so I dont want to order online then go through the hassle of returning.
I find H shoes do run narrow but no clue about these.


----------



## Vivien Lee

My first Hermès handbag - a mini roulis in rose sakura, swift leather with PHW!


----------



## BB8

A little B/W contrast.


----------



## Baggieluv

Received an update that the Twilly which I’m interested in has arrived!



but I gotten another two surprises!!
Finally a black rodeo(touch) and a Halzan 25!    
Did not expect to get this Halzan but was sold once I saw  the compartments and how nice the leather is!


----------



## Yodabest

Baggieluv said:


> Received an update that the Twilly which I’m interested in has arrived!
> View attachment 5171117
> 
> 
> but I gotten another two surprises!!
> Finally a black rodeo(touch) and a Halzan 25!
> Did not expect to get this Halzan but was sold once I saw  the compartments and how nice the leather is!
> View attachment 5171119
> View attachment 5171118



Love! I just got a Halzan too, is this rouge casaque?


----------



## Baggieluv

PC1984 said:


> Love! I just got a Halzan too, is this rouge casaque?



Oh what color did you get? This is Framboise. My Hp just couldn’t capture the pink tone.


----------



## Yodabest

Baggieluv said:


> Oh what color did you get? This is Framboise. My Hp just couldn’t capture the pink tone.



It’s beautiful! Mine is rouge casaque (in the 31 size) and I thought it looked similar to mine.


----------



## Baggieluv

PC1984 said:


> It’s beautiful! Mine is rouge casaque (in the 31 size) and I thought it looked similar to mine.



We both gotten pop colors! 
I’ve applied filters to the photo and I finally gotten the shade that’s similar to the real color:


----------



## Yodabest

Baggieluv said:


> We both gotten pop colors!
> I’ve applied filters to the photo and I finally gotten the shade that’s similar to the real color:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171153



The pink tone in your halzan is stunning!!


----------



## Avintage

Finally took the plunge and bought this pretty little thing ❤️ CDC RG with spinel gems.
Next on the hunt list: Kelly chain bracelet in RG


----------



## Joyceshing

She (Etoupe) has a shade of dirty pink with rose gold （╹◡╹）♡


----------



## tadhana




----------



## Israeli_Flava

plumeria23 said:


> My first SO Birkin Sellier 30 verso rose azelee and gris pearle interior with gris pearle stitching.  RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166546


OH. MY. GAWD.


----------



## I_sts

shellan310 said:


> View attachment 5171657


Very beautiful, what colour and leather it is?


----------



## tadhana

I_sts said:


> Very beautiful, what colour and leather it is?


Thank you. C 18 etoupe epsom


----------



## Wolfkishner

I got the Peinture Fraiche Orans in orange as I thought they’d be a fun pop of color (I also got them in black because I loved the design and looked so classic) as well as the leather tipped Danse Pacifique Twilly.  The orange on the Orans is very vibrant in real-life (even more so than the picture) and almost glows fluorescent—like under a black-light, and the leather (lambskin) tipped Twilly is expensive but so gorgeous.
I got these online but style numbers are below in case anyone is looking for them in store:
Danse Pacifique Twilly leather tips H853572S-10
Peinture Fraiche Orans orange H212176Z91-size


----------



## multicolordreams

My very first Hermès purchases! I have a lovely collection of Twillys from my Grandmother after she passed, and a mini Evelyn which I personally do not use. I’ve always wanted to buy something for myself but haven’t yet. They just opened a store near me this summer and I was so nervous to go. I had read from a few local handbag ladies on Instagram that they didn’t enjoy the experience there at all.

Yesterday I went to purchase a Twilly (my grandmother would’ve been so excited about a local boutique finally) and they had this gorgeous Evelyne 29 in Etoupe with GHW. It was meant to be! The SA I worked with was so kind and I had such a fantastic experience.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I love my SA 

P18 Etoupe GHW


----------



## jgodcheergrl

B35 Crocus Epsom Leather GHW ❤️


----------



## celebrationfl

So happy to finally have a pink Sakura bag. I’ve bee wanting one for ever. I was coming for a mini Evie bleu orage and my wonderful SA had this as a surprise for me!
It was love at first sight


----------



## Leo the Lion

New Pegase pm for my B25! I unboxed a few more items on my YouTube. Happy Sunday!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Saw the Herbag Ado evened in display tried it a bit but still thinking. Then my SA brought this combo and I immediately say yes. Also tried it with a strap.

Also P18 which I got last month.


----------



## topglamchic

My first foray into the orange.
I had a lovely experience.
Thanks to @Cool Gal and @papertiger  for their tips!  

Oran in metallic.


----------



## Fashionista2

jgodcheergrl said:


> B35 Crocus Epsom Leather GHW ❤


Beautiful color


----------



## papertiger

topglamchic said:


> My first foray into the orange.
> I had a lovely experience.
> Thanks to @Cool Gal and @papertiger  for their tips!
> 
> Oran in metallic.



Fabulous!


----------



## Mapoon

Baggieluv said:


> Received an update that the Twilly which I’m interested in has arrived!
> View attachment 5171117
> 
> 
> but I gotten another two surprises!!
> Finally a black rodeo(touch) and a Halzan 25!
> Did not expect to get this Halzan but was sold once I saw  the compartments and how nice the leather is!
> View attachment 5171119
> View attachment 5171118


Love the tea time twilly but it’s not available in AU…sigh

Love the colour of the Halzan and your rodeo too! Congrats!


----------



## mgwonline

Just purchased this three graces hinged bracelet in Tropique. My SA is also going to order the guepards clic H bracelet for me as well.


----------



## chloebagfreak

multicolordreams said:


> My very first Hermès purchases! I have a lovely collection of Twillys from my Grandmother after she passed, and a mini Evelyn which I personally do not use. I’ve always wanted to buy something for myself but haven’t yet. They just opened a store near me this summer and I was so nervous to go. I had read from a few local handbag ladies on Instagram that they didn’t enjoy the experience there at all.
> 
> Yesterday I went to purchase a Twilly (my grandmother would’ve been so excited about a local boutique finally) and they had this gorgeous Evelyne 29 in Etoupe with GHW. It was meant to be! The SA I worked with was so kind and I had such a fantastic experience.


So gorgeous! Congratulations 
I love that twilly. It’s so great that you have some special things from your grandmother
I’m glad you had a better than expected experience.


----------



## mimi 123

Small items, tea party scarf ring and the heart ring from last season. Different heart shapes.


----------



## kat.fox

topglamchic said:


> My first foray into the orange.
> I had a lovely experience.
> Thanks to @Cool Gal and @papertiger  for their tips!
> 
> Oran in metallic.


they are gorgeous! wear them in good health  I ordered my first Orans in Gold today (for the combo with my Gold Picotin) and can’t wait for them to arrive  hope the size will be good, cause I had to take half size up  what is your experience with its size?


----------



## getbetterwithH

I found this gem, a Whitebus GM in most probably Rouge Vif, in fabulous condition. The color makes me so happy.  together with the amazing MaiTai, I decided that a K35 insert would be the best choice for the Whitebus measurements.


----------



## luckylove

getbetterwithH said:


> I found this gem, a Whitebus GM in most probably Rouge Vif, in fabulous condition. The color makes me so happy.  together with the amazing MaiTai, I decided that a K35 insert would be the best choice for the Whitebus measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173654
> View attachment 5173656
> View attachment 5173657
> View attachment 5173658


What a fabulous find! It's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## allanrvj

getbetterwithH said:


> I found this gem, a Whitebus GM in most probably Rouge Vif, in fabulous condition. The color makes me so happy.  together with the amazing MaiTai, I decided that a K35 insert would be the best choice for the Whitebus measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173654
> View attachment 5173656
> View attachment 5173657
> View attachment 5173658


Congrats! Rouge Vif is my favorite H red, more so than rouge H (which varied throughout the years).


----------



## getbetterwithH

Thank you. I missed a chance to buy a purple Whitebus last year. Buying preloved isn‘t always easy but this was worth the jitters.


----------



## getbetterwithH

allanrvj said:


> Congrats! Rouge Vif is my favorite H red, more so than rouge H (which varied throughout the years).


Thank you. And I completely agree on Rouge H. The Rouge Vif makes for a nice pop of color in between my neutrals.


----------



## mariatd

Not really a pink girl, but this made my heart jump.


----------



## northernlightwj

kat.fox said:


> they are gorgeous! wear them in good health  I ordered my first Orans in Gold today (for the combo with my Gold Picotin) and can’t wait for them to arrive  hope the size will be good, cause I had to take half size up  what is your experience with its size?


I had to go one size up as well


----------



## benjinito

topglamchic said:


> My first foray into the orange.
> I had a lovely experience.
> Thanks to @Cool Gal and @papertiger  for their tips!
> 
> Oran in metallic.



I love metallic Orans! They’re the most comfortable in my humble opinion.


----------



## rk4265

Finally these are on the way to me. Pink Sakura swift b25 palladium and etoupe evelyne 29. Late podium order


----------



## cravin

Vert de Gris / Evercolor leather.


----------



## topglamchic

benjinito said:


> I love metallic Orans! They’re the most comfortable in my humble opinion.



I have found these to be so comfortable and am so pleased with these. It’s good to know that these are the more comfortable of the Oran’s especially if I consider buying additional.


----------



## Baggieluv

Mapoon said:


> Love the tea time twilly but it’s not available in AU…sigh
> 
> Love the colour of the Halzan and your rodeo too! Congrats!



Sorry to hear that! But I’m sure Hermès will always come up with new and nice designs to tempt you again.

Thanks and that was a fruitful trip to H store.


----------



## Mapoon

Baggieluv said:


> Sorry to hear that! But I’m sure Hermès will always come up with new and nice designs to tempt you again.
> 
> Thanks and that was a fruitful trip to H store.


I found the tea time twilly on the AU website just now and both colours were available so was hard to decide (I could have got both but…) I decided to get the pink  The black was sold out quite quickly but my SA has put my name for the black as apparently it will come later on…so he told me to just get it first… was funny as it wasn’t found in the website the normal way - the drop down section of scarfs etc so I tried to type in Tea or Tea time and it popped up..I wonder how long it has been online


----------



## angelicskater16

My sa asked me if I was interested in Lindy 26 and I thought it would be perfect for my mom.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Some things from FSH. The b25 sellier did not come home with me.


----------



## Love_Couture

K28 Etain Togo with GHW. I’m in love  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## kittynui

Cabas h en biais 40 in framboise and rodéo pégase PM in framboise


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My latest pickup; Kelly 18 belt, etoupe with phw, and the silk/cashmere shawl Chevaux au pre in the orange cw.






I guess this will be my complete outfit for the a/w season this year


----------



## kat.fox

my first Oran sandals in Gold  I’m a bit worried about their leather soles, they look very prone to damage


----------



## slyeee

A quick trip back to California allowed me to stop by and say hello to my wonder SAs and meet a new SA.

All the shipped goodies: 
First, my new gray cardigan (bc who doesn't need 30 gray cardigans?);
My new favorite scarf (I learned I am not a huge fan of silk (yet), prefer cashmere blend);
Legend sandal;
Calya mule; and
Non H item: my fiance bought a pair On shoes bc he thought it would match my B35. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Visited sevres today and left with this cutie


----------



## Mapoon

Ordered this online on 25/8 and just received it today (27/8) so lucky so have scored this really cute twilly! Love that it came in a heart box which is my first one. I selected the gift option so it came with a plain card and a paper bag as well.  My SA have me on the list for the black version so will decide if I want to add that to my collection as well


----------



## Vivien Lee

Mapoon said:


> Ordered this online on 25/8 and just received it today (27/8) so lucky so have scored this really cute twilly! Love that it came in a heart box which is my first one. I selected the gift option so it came with a plain card and a paper bag as well.  My SA have me on the list for the black version so will decide if I want to add that to my collection as well


The heart box is so cute!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## Mapoon

Vivien Lee said:


> The heart box is so cute!!! ❤❤❤


Yes!!! It's my first twilly box in this shape!!   I think if you get the scarf it may come in the heart scarf box too!!


----------



## jourai27

Picked these up yesterday! Went in for the hat and a scarf ring then my SA sprung the teatime collection that just came into store on me. But I only ended up with the twilly (there was also a twilly ring and the tea time scarf with medallion as well) because it's so difficult to get something in black 

I'm a little on the fence about the hat because I really wanted the grey but this caramel brown came in first and my SA said I might not get the grey even though we ordered it. So I just bought this first and see if the grey one will come in within the month for an exchange - what do you all think of the color?


----------



## Mapoon

jourai27 said:


> Picked these up yesterday! Went in for the hat and a scarf ring then my SA sprung the teatime collection that just came into store on me. But I only ended up with the twilly (there was also a twilly ring and the tea time scarf with medallion as well) because it's so difficult to get something in black
> 
> I'm a little on the fence about the hat because I really wanted the grey but this caramel brown came in first and my SA said I might not get the grey even though we ordered it. So I just bought this first and see if the grey one will come in within the month for an exchange - what do you all think of the color?


Very nice! Is it dark or light grey? I say go with the colour you want as they are not cheap so you shouldn’t settle for the colour you didn’t want. I hope the grey you want comes in within the exchange period


----------



## jourai27

Mapoon said:


> Very nice! Is it dark or light grey? I say go with the colour you want as they are not cheap so you shouldn’t settle for the colour you didn’t want. I hope the grey you want comes in within the exchange period



It's light grey! Here's how it looks like. Crossing my fingers that it will come in too.


----------



## Mapoon

jourai27 said:


> It's light grey! Here's how it looks like. Crossing my fingers that it will come in too.


Yes I like this better


----------



## hphile

jourai27 said:


> Picked these up yesterday! Went in for the hat and a scarf ring then my SA sprung the teatime collection that just came into store on me. But I only ended up with the twilly (there was also a twilly ring and the tea time scarf with medallion as well) because it's so difficult to get something in black
> 
> I'm a little on the fence about the hat because I really wanted the grey but this caramel brown came in first and my SA said I might not get the grey even though we ordered it. So I just bought this first and see if the grey one will come in within the month for an exchange - what do you all think of the color?




lol I literally got the beret version of that bucket hat in brown and a red teatime twilly today too!!  I tried on the grey hat too but I actually liked this brown one more! but it’s whatever goes well with your complexion/hair/clothes.

weirdly though my twilly didn’t come in the heartbox! but i got a different twilly that did before. how odd!


----------



## jourai27

silksuitcase said:


> lol I literally got the beret version of that bucket hat in brown and a red teatime twilly today too!!  I tried on the grey hat too but I actually liked this brown one more! but it’s whatever goes well with your complexion/hair/clothes.
> 
> weirdly though my twilly didn’t come in the heartbox! but i got a different twilly that did before. how odd!



What a coincidence! I've not seen the beret in person but saw some posts on social media and it looks super cute (I didn't think I can pull it off haha). Did you try the grey in beret or the bucket hat? And where are you based if you don't mind sharing. 

Perhaps you can check with your SA on the box?


----------



## angelicskater16

I hope you get it! Got mine last Sunday and it’s really cute. Can’t wait for the weather to get cooler! 



jourai27 said:


> It's light grey! Here's how it looks like. Crossing my fingers that it will come in too.


----------



## jourai27

angelicskater16 said:


> I hope you get it! Got mine last Sunday and it’s really cute. Can’t wait for the weather to get cooler!


Ohhh keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## hphile

jourai27 said:


> What a coincidence! I've not seen the beret in person but saw some posts on social media and it looks super cute (I didn't think I can pull it off haha). Did you try the grey in beret or the bucket hat? And where are you based if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> Perhaps you can check with your SA on the box?



In SF, CA! I tried the beret in both brown and grey. I also tried the bucket hat in black less than a month ago, but didn't get it because I couldn't see the charm embroidery well on black.

Excuse my pajamas and just washed hair 





Maybe I will check on the heart box bc it's so cute  I want the bigger heart box too but don't know what you buy to get that... I also haven't gotten any hat boxes because somehow they're always out...


----------



## amna72

My beautiful new ring, I love it


----------



## jourai27

silksuitcase said:


> In SF, CA! I tried the beret in both brown and grey. I also tried the bucket hat in black less than a month ago, but didn't get it because I couldn't see the charm embroidery well on black.
> 
> Excuse my pajamas and just washed hair
> 
> View attachment 5177440
> View attachment 5177441
> 
> 
> Maybe I will check on the heart box bc it's so cute  I want the bigger heart box too but don't know what you buy to get that... I also haven't gotten any hat boxes because somehow they're always out...



Ahhhh same location! Maybe we'll bump into each other next time. For the bigger heart box, you have to get the scarf! This is the one: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermes-tea-time-medaillons-scarf-70-H943782Sv11/

I didn't get the hat box too because the one they had in store was too big but I told my SA I'll just pick one up the next time I'm in store.


----------



## doni

ddee65 said:


> Thanks! And here it is on me (I'm only 5ft ) - the strap drop is really comfortable and the bag sits pretty much flat on the body.
> View attachment 5104212


Loving this and also looking at the 46. Now that you have used it a bit, what can you say about this bag? Are the straps confortable and do they slip off the shoulder? I used to have a Double Sens and gave it away because of that problem.


----------



## ddee65

I've been using this almost daily & reach for it whenever I need more than just my phone & cards. I now use it with a liner/insert just so I have a couple of pockets for small items that seem to keep getting lost - _I tend to toss random items into my bag as days go by!_ 

Other than that, it's been a really easy to use, functional, casual bag. Straps are very comfortable; it doesn't slip of my shoulder, I tend to have one strap on top of the other though, so that probably helps it stay put too. _Get it get it get it!!!_  



doni said:


> Loving this and also looking at the 46. Now that you have used it a bit, what can you say about this bag? Are the straps confortable and do they slip off the shoulder? I used to have a Double Sens and gave it away because of that problem.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess




----------



## mcpro

Jypsiere 28


----------



## Bereal

My beautiful new purchase, Bolide 1923 25 cm gold on gold in evercolor. After some drama and lots of great advice from experienced TPFers in a variety of threads, I went and got it from my SA yesterday. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## elle woods

Bereal said:


> My beautiful new purchase, Bolide 1923 25 cm gold on gold in evercolor. After some drama and lots of great advice from experienced TPFers in a variety of threads, I went and got it from my SA yesterday. Thanks again for all the help.


It is just perfect on you!!! Glad it was still available and you were able to snap it up.


----------



## TeeCee77

Bereal said:


> My beautiful new purchase, Bolide 1923 25 cm gold on gold in evercolor. After some drama and lots of great advice from experienced TPFers in a variety of threads, I went and got it from my SA yesterday. Thanks again for all the help.


Yay! Congrats! I’m so glad your SA still had it and you went for it. You won’t be disappointed!


----------



## raradarling

Bereal said:


> My beautiful new purchase, Bolide 1923 25 cm gold on gold in evercolor. After some drama and lots of great advice from experienced TPFers in a variety of threads, I went and got it from my SA yesterday. Thanks again for all the help.


Oh WOW! It was made for you, and matches your sandals perfectly. It was meant to be.


----------



## Bereal

TeeCee77 said:


> Yay! Congrats! I’m so glad your SA still had it and you went for it. You won’t be disappointed!





raradarling said:


> Oh WOW! It was made for you, and matches your sandals perfectly. It was meant to be.


 Thanks so much


----------



## steffysstyle

Bereal said:


> My beautiful new purchase, Bolide 1923 25 cm gold on gold in evercolor. After some drama and lots of great advice from experienced TPFers in a variety of threads, I went and got it from my SA yesterday. Thanks again for all the help.



Beautiful, love this size!


----------



## Nerja

Just bought this beautiful sweater.  It is super soft!!


----------



## Vivien Lee

Nerja said:


> Just bought this beautiful sweater.  It is super soft!!
> View attachment 5178640


Very pretty! May I know how much you paid for the sweater?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

slyeee said:


> A quick trip back to California allowed me to stop by and say hello to my wonder SAs and meet a new SA.
> 
> All the shipped goodies:
> First, my new gray cardigan (bc who doesn't need 30 gray cardigans?);
> My new favorite scarf (I learned I am not a huge fan of silk (yet), prefer cashmere blend);
> Legend sandal;
> Calya mule; and
> Non H item: my fiance bought a pair On shoes bc he thought it would match my B35. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5176167
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176168
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176170
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176171
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176172


Gotta have 30 grey cardigans for sure hahahaha
Love everything you got including the matchy matchy shoes... how sweet!


----------



## art nouveau

Bought this black knit top.  The pattern is quite unusual.  It fits well and is comfortable.  Also available in pink.


----------



## surfer

art nouveau said:


> View attachment 5179019
> View attachment 5179021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought this black knit top.  The pattern is quite unusual.  It fits well and is comfortable.  Also available in pink.


Ooh love it on you plus the Twilly too! May I please ask for the code?


----------



## art nouveau

surfer said:


> Ooh love it on you plus the Twilly too! May I please ask for the code?


Thank you for your nice comment.  The twilly is Three Graces CW 09.  I have posted tags of both top and twilly below.


----------



## gracecska

Rose gold finesse earrings. Had the hardest time deciding between white and rose gold, but the RG felt just a little more special.


----------



## lishukha

gracecska said:


> Rose gold finesse earrings. Had the hardest time deciding between white and rose gold, but the RG felt just a little more special.


Omg I’ve been eyeing these between the rose gold and white too!!! The white gold seems soooo sparkly on their website. Does the rose gold sparkle nicely too? And congrats on your purchase the earrings looks fabulous on you.


----------



## gracecska

lishukha said:


> Omg I’ve been eyeing these between the rose gold and white too!!! The white gold seems soooo sparkly on their website. Does the rose gold sparkle nicely too? And congrats on your purchase the earrings looks fabulous on you.


Thank you!  I saw both the white and the rose gold versions in person, and in my opinion the diamonds on both were equally sparkly. The white gold version looks a little more blinding in photos because white gold is more shiny and reflects light better. In person, I preferred the rose because it looked more warm and inviting, and looked better on my skin tone. I attached another higher-res picture that better captures what they look like under light. Good luck deciding


----------



## Nerja

Sorry, double post


----------



## Nerja

Vivien Lee said:


> Very pretty! May I know how much you paid for the sweater?


Dear @Vivien Lee , thank you! It was $1100 usd


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Nerja said:


> Just bought this beautiful sweater.  It is super soft!!
> View attachment 5178640


Would love to see a mod shot!


----------



## loveone7

Klaneckya said:


> Beautiful green. What is the color name?


Vert jade


----------



## _kiki119_

Faubourg Love hat… I am ready for fall but it’s 100 degree out here

How cute are the details and the hat box is also a stunner


----------



## Beauty Luxe Lover

Love my new RGHW and noir mini Kelly bracelet more than I ever thought.


----------



## CocoLover27

Went to my home store today to check shoes but did not see anything so end up getting this Scarf , twilly and lip enhancer .


----------



## BB8

CocoLover27 said:


> Went to my home store today to check shoes but did not see anything so end up getting this Scarf , twilly and lip enhancer .


I recently got the same twilly. Enjoy!


----------



## Louisaur

I thought I missed out on this, then found it on the website just in time for my birthday in lockdown


----------



## Prinipessa

Louisaur said:


> I thought I missed out on this, then found it on the website just in time for my birthday in lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180082


Looks beautiful, would love to see a modeling shot.  I'm thinking of getting it, but worry that it's too short.


----------



## sad16480

Louisaur said:


> I thought I missed out on this, then found it on the website just in time for my birthday in lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180082


I just got this in rose gold… adore it!


----------



## girlfriday17

I picked up a few things to make up for several locked down birthdays.  Soy bowl in Deco H (I wanted something black and white for my coffee table and it’s a great place for my rings), two twillys for my GP and Oasis  sandals which I love (went in for the Oran but changed my mind and don’t regret it).


----------



## amna72

sad16480 said:


> I just got this in rose gold… adore it!



Would you mind posting a modelling shot, since I am also considering it in rose gold?


----------



## elle woods

girlfriday17 said:


> I picked up a few things to make up for several locked down birthdays.  Soy bowl in Deco H (I wanted something black and white for my coffee table and it’s a great place for my rings), two twillys for my GP and Oasis  sandals which I love (went in for the Oran but changed my mind and don’t regret it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180794
> View attachment 5180795
> View attachment 5180796
> View attachment 5180797
> View attachment 5180798


Love the soy bowl so much! Definitely adding to my wishlist


----------



## loh

amna72 said:


> Would you mind posting a modelling shot, since I am also considering it in rose gold?





			https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/20200819_164835-jpg.4823083/
		


Here's a pic of my rose gold ex-libris necklace.  Got it last year and love it.  Although my DD has now absconded with it.


----------



## amna72

loh said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/20200819_164835-jpg.4823083/
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of my rose gold ex-libris necklace.  Got it last year and love it.  Although my DD has now absconded with it.



Thank you very much, it looks beautiful


----------



## Sferics

Sferics said:


> The Evelyne looks d̶a̶t̶e̶d̶  cheugy (especially, when worn dangling around the knees) and there is one size missing between tpm and pm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...nevertheless, I want one!




...because I look dated, too!


----------



## sad16480

amna72 said:


> Would you mind posting a modelling shot, since I am also considering it in rose gold?



Here you go! I have the earrings and the bracelet too! Such beautiful pieces!


----------



## amna72

sad16480 said:


> Here you go! I have the earrings and the bracelet too! Such beautiful pieces!



Beautiful, thank you very much


----------



## hope77

Picked up Heritage Collier and Clic H Son du H bracelet today.


----------



## Leo the Lion

A few new lovely purchases!! Gambade pendant and ring. The new Twilly Ginger perfume smells amazing and 3 new twilly and I was never a twilly person lol. I'm so excited to wear them.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Went in for another size in sneakers. They did not have my since but found other goodies   .


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

BBINX said:


> View attachment 4995861


 i love the necklace and scarf!!!


----------



## RT1

This one.
Kelly Sellier 35 in Epsom.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

. That’s a beauty. ☺️


----------



## Roe




----------



## PamW

Constance To Go in Black Epsom. My Flipperball To Go strap is being shipped!


----------



## tonkamama

rk4265 said:


> That’s including the platform?


It’s actually 4 inches.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie




----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Leo the Lion said:


> A few new lovely purchases!! Gambade pendant and ring. The new Twilly Ginger perfume smells amazing and 3 new twilly and I was never a twilly person lol. I'm so excited to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181365


I am totally NOT a twilly person but I LOVE these     especially the Brides de Gala!


----------



## PopTart

My new-to-me Feux du Ciel 45.  Many thanks to the lovely authenticators in this group for helping me bring this beauty home!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Went to the H store today to get sandals and baby bibs and left with a surprise B30 Vert Cypress Clemence with GHW. I love love love my SA! And my first Birkin!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Tina_Bina said:


> Went to the H store today to get sandals and baby bibs and left with a surprise B30 Vert Cypress Clemence with GHW. I love love love my SA! And my first Birkin!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183275


Your new B is absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## girlfriday17

Tina_Bina said:


> Went to the H store today to get sandals and baby bibs and left with a surprise B30 Vert Cypress Clemence with GHW. I love love love my SA! And my first Birkin!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183275


Wow. Gorgeous. That Birkin might be a new favourite colour.


----------



## raradarling

Tina_Bina said:


> Went to the H store today to get sandals and baby bibs and left with a surprise B30 Vert Cypress Clemence with GHW. I love love love my SA! And my first Birkin!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183270
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183271
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183272
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183274
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183275


That colour!!!


----------



## amna72

Thanks for the pictures everyone, here is mine!


----------



## fitri_hamzah

My purchase today


----------



## boo1689

Everyday can be Valentine’s Day ❤️


----------



## madamelizaking

Jardin D’Armenie to represent my Armenian heritage and the cutest pop up book.


----------



## Rxandbags

madamelizaking said:


> Jardin D’Armenie to represent my Armenian heritage and the cutest pop up book.
> View attachment 5184145
> View attachment 5184144


Ench bes es? My Dh is Armenian! I just saw this in store and commented how this extract tray would be something his mother would have! Now I HAVE to buy it. Enjoy yours!


----------



## spoiledjojoy

Lady capuccine b30 .. she is the best pop up color


----------



## madamelizaking

Rxandbags said:


> Ench bes es? My Dh is Armenian! I just saw this in store and commented how this extract tray would be something his mother would have! Now I HAVE to buy it. Enjoy yours!


 Lav em. Toon ench bes es? That's so cute. Yes, do buy it. My grandma recently passed away and I felt compelled to buy it afterward. It's a touching tribute to our heritage. I regret not getting the scarf.


----------



## Rxandbags

madamelizaking said:


> Lav em. Toon ench bes es? That's so cute. Yes, do buy it. My grandma recently passed away and I felt compelled to buy it afterward. It's a touching tribute to our heritage. I regret not getting the scarf.



Asdvadz hokeen Luysavoreh. Now I know to look out more for such pieces. Never pass up an opportunity at H !


----------



## jax818

I’m smitten!  I was debating between this, the small Cartier pave love, and the VCA sweet perlee.  I’m so glad I chose this beauty.


----------



## BowieFan1971

A gavroche for my 1956 Rouge H Kelly that just got out of the shop. I am allowed to borrow it on occasion.


----------



## _gelato_

Managed to snag the 2 all pink PM Rodeos online; usually I’m not fast enough but this time it was n-th time the ‘charm’


----------



## Pampelmuse

Picotin 18 Anemone ghw.


----------



## Sapphire2691

girlfriday17 said:


> I picked up a few things to make up for several locked down birthdays.  Soy bowl in Deco H (I wanted something black and white for my coffee table and it’s a great place for my rings), two twillys for my GP and Oasis  sandals which I love (went in for the Oran but changed my mind and don’t regret it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180794
> View attachment 5180795
> View attachment 5180796
> View attachment 5180797
> View attachment 5180798


May ask which twilly it is on your GP ?  It's so pretty.  TIA !


----------



## kat.fox

my new H en Rond scarf ring in palladium 


and here in action with Toucans de Paradis scarf


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Kelly Clochette bracelet stacked with my sweet vca


----------



## drmole

Walk in purchases in Vegas over the weekend. Met the funniest, genuine and most straight forward SA who DH is for sure keeping


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lovefordiamonds said:


> Kelly Clochette bracelet stacked with my sweet vca
> 
> View attachment 5185634


OMGGGGG I loooove that!!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Some walk-in purchases at the Paris Sèvres boutique today:

fuschia Oran sandals & the Cabas H en Biais 40 (tufted canvas version from SS21)


----------



## girlfriday17

Sapphire2691 said:


> May ask which twilly it is on your GP ?  It's so pretty.  TIA !


Thank you.  There are two different ones - Selle de Dignitaire in Rose Vif/Vert/Gris and Exposition Universel in Rose Vif/Menthol/Bordeaux.   I love that they are complimentary to one another rather than the same as I can wear them individually in other ways.


----------



## mishelbe

Spring-Summer 2021 Collection Double breasted coat
Grooming Bag
Wicker Swift Medor Picnic Cuff Bracelet


----------



## Sapphire2691

girlfriday17 said:


> Thank you.  There are two different ones - Selle de Dignitaire in Rose Vif/Vert/Gris and Exposition Universel in Rose Vif/Menthol/Bordeaux.   I love that they are complimentary to one another rather than the same as I can wear them individually in other ways.


Thank you again.


----------



## PamW

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I am totally NOT a twilly person but I LOVE these     especially the Brides de Gala!


Just gorgeous!!


----------



## natalia0128

boo1689 said:


> Everyday can be Valentine’s Day ❤
> View attachment 5183837
> View attachment 5183838
> View attachment 5183839


what are differences between red and white scarf? I know the price for the red one is little higher than white one


----------



## Redbirdhermes

natalia0128 said:


> what are differences between red and white scarf? I know the price for the red one is little higher than white one


There are tiny portraits stitched onto the red one in the upper left and lower right corners to justify the higher price.


----------



## thriftyandlux

Modelling two recent purchases:
1. Cross Sneakers from my local boutique (SO comfy!)
2. Herbag 31 from another boutique I checked out on my babymoon over the long weekend


----------



## laguna1

My new to me Blue Indigo Bolide 35 - am thrilled!


----------



## Rami00

Not an H jewelry person but cda and gallop rings totally have my heart. Crossed one outta my list.


----------



## wlee917

I’m new to H and these are my contributions from the last two weeks


----------



## JeanGranger

Ulysse PM
Etoupe Togo


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

My loot while going around to the 3 Paris boutiques asking for appointment possibilities lol


----------



## DoggieBags

Plume 28, Bleu hydra Evercolor


----------



## drmole

Finally scored on H.com


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

This is the 4th Hermes T- Shirt I bought this year . Love the fabric so much! 

Twilly purfume and new twilly


----------



## Ball

My fifth Rodeo Pegase PM


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

2 more


----------



## Hermeaddict

Just a little rtw addition. My SA is absolutely amazing at finding things!


----------



## spartanwoman

hope77 said:


> View attachment 5181358
> 
> Picked up Heritage Collier and Clic H Son du H bracelet today.


Oh the Clic is gorgeous! I have gone back and forth on getting one, and this one convinced me!


----------



## getbetterwithH

My new to me scarf. Sadly I don’t know the name, but I saw it and immediately wanted it.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

getbetterwithH said:


> My new to me scarf. Sadly I don’t know the name, but I saw it and immediately wanted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189948


Looks like the original Starbucks siren!


----------



## Pampelmuse

getbetterwithH said:


> My new to me scarf. Sadly I don’t know the name, but I saw it and immediately wanted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189948


It is ”Cerès” by Françoise Façonnet.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Pampelmuse said:


> It is ”Cerès” by Françoise Façonnet.


Thank you. Oh gosh , it even says Cerès right in the middle  I shall google that now. Thank you


----------



## Nerja

My souvenir from Barcelona: Chevaux en Liberté twillys !


----------



## sf_newyorker

Hermeaddict said:


> Just a little rtw addition. My SA is absolutely amazing at finding things!


I’m waiting for this same esprit dress but in a different color. It looks really cute.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Apparently I am unable to resist H silks!


----------



## Logic

I’ve got my picotin 18 in blue pale, palladium hardware.


----------



## Dayzley

My new to me Rouge H GP 36 ❤️


----------



## missmythology

Some recents, posting because the photo is so pretty..  will post more mod shots in the scarf thread soon...


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

missmythology said:


> Some recents, posting because the photo is so pretty..  will post more mod shots in the scarf thread soon...
> 
> View attachment 5191797


Omg so pretty!! I have never seen anything in your photo before - are they all new from this season? What is the name of that scarf, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## missmythology

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Omg so pretty!! I have never seen anything in your photo before - are they all new from this season? What is the name of that scarf, if you don’t mind me asking?


Thank you! The Pegase is super new and the scarf is from the fall winter collection as well, the name is Clair de Lune, the Orans are Jaune Citron and I´ve been trying to get them for weeks, so I think these are Spring Summer..


----------



## lovelyhongbao

The Kelly doll bag charm. It is bigger than Kelly Twilly bag charm. Such a cutie.


----------



## iwanta30B

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> This is the 4th Hermes T- Shirt I bought this year . Love the fabric so much!
> 
> Twilly purfume and new twilly
> View attachment 5189473
> 
> View attachment 5189475


I've got the same twilly on my B30 Vert Cypress.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

madamelizaking said:


> Jardin D’Armenie to represent my Armenian heritage and the cutest pop up book.
> View attachment 5184145
> View attachment 5184144


I have the same Liza! Love that it represents our culture, wish there were more pieces ♥️


----------



## amna72

My new shoes and my beautiful scarf


----------



## Mapoon

Introducing my new Glenan double tour bracelet (veau swift) and a very cute nano scarf which is absolutely my colour and I can use it on my mini E and nano speedy


----------



## nanh

Asked for mini Evelyn 16 in dark colors… they had only Gold on Gold. Picked it up but I have the same color in 29 so thinking of selling it off… just not sure as yet!! But yes loving this size ❣️❣️


----------



## Book Worm

nanh said:


> Asked for mini Evelyn 16 in dark colors… they had only Gold on Gold. Picked it up but I have the same color in 29 so thinking of selling it off… just not sure as yet!! But yes loving this size ❣❣


Oh gosh! I would take this in a heartbeat...hope you are able to enjoy it.


----------



## Mapoon

nanh said:


> Asked for mini Evelyn 16 in dark colors… they had only Gold on Gold. Picked it up but I have the same color in 29 so thinking of selling it off… just not sure as yet!! But yes loving this size ❣❣


It's a rather hard to get combination so you are so lucky to have got it!!


----------



## madamelizaking

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I have the same Liza! Love that it represents our culture, wish there were more pieces ♥


I'm sure they'll make more. Let me know if you ever seen anything!


----------



## LVinCali

nanh said:


> Asked for mini Evelyn 16 in dark colors… they had only Gold on Gold. Picked it up but I have the same color in 29 so thinking of selling it off… just not sure as yet!! But yes loving this size ❣❣



I hope you keep it, it’s such a fun and useful bag.

I have a PM and TPM in black, both with PHW.  I never even really thought of either of them as being redundant in the same color since I use them for completely different purposes.


----------



## Sandar

My very first Rodeo  I just love the PM size so much as most of the bags I own are small.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Got these two beauties recently, both in rose gold.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Sharing some new leather items I recently received. I LOVE my little pegase rodeo pm so cute and the b back-pocket. Haven’t used it yet but I like the size that fits to my b25 and is same leather (Togo) and color (noir).  The bleu frida strap is perfect for my Mini-Evelyne. Apologies for redundancy on the marble silk that I had posted in a different thread. I purchased these together.


----------



## mesh123

amna72 said:


> My beautiful new ring, I love it


On my wish list! Enjoy in a good health


----------



## amna72

mesh123 said:


> On my wish list! Enjoy in a good health



Thank you


----------



## Chanellover2015

My newest acquisition les cles bandana shawl!! Love that I can wear it with pretty much every colour and let’s not forget how soft it is to the touch ❤


----------



## themeanreds

Small purchase of the Bingata twilly as a souvenir from recent trip to Hawaii


----------



## marcvan

Got my Deep blue L26 couple of weeks ago and finally take him out today ☺️


----------



## xray

Devise sandals in Rouge pourpre... great colour and a nice souvenir from Las Vegas when inventory was super low at the end of August


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

From UK Site


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

xray said:


> Devise sandals in Rouge pourpre... great colour and a nice souvenir from Las Vegas when inventory was super low at the end of August
> View attachment 5196776


The colour is fabulous! they look very comfy too!


----------



## badhobz

Just got this new Kelly Wallet Touch w/ Libris stole

I love this Kelly wallet touch in medium, its the perfect size and matches my Birkin


----------



## minami

Thanks for everyone’s input in my earlier thread and I went to Hermes again and it was my lucky day!!! ❤️ patience pays!!!


----------



## Mapoon

minami said:


> Thanks for everyone’s input in my earlier thread and I went to Hermes again and it was my lucky day!!! ❤ patience pays!!!
> 
> View attachment 5197624


What a beautiful haul and definitely your lucky day!


----------



## PamW

My latest Hermes Haul. The To Go Strap for the Constance came in!!!! Then some other goodies. The mules are soooo comfy!


----------



## PamW

badhobz said:


> Just got this new Kelly Wallet Touch w/ Libris stole
> 
> I love this Kelly wallet touch in medium, its the perfect size and matches my Birkin
> 
> View attachment 5197303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197305


gorgeous!!


----------



## fatcat2523

2 items in 2 different days. 
the Della Cavalleria bag mini but due to color I passed it to my family
Mini Evelyne which I have my name on it then forgot. The waiting list is insane and I missed the good old days when you walked in and able to get Evelyne at any time with sales goes toward purchase history.


----------



## Mapoon

After passing it a few times I finally succumbed to the temptation and got the black colourway of the teatime twilly as the SA said “get it, get it, it’s so limited”..adding to my twilly collection and this is the only print that I was keen to get in both colourways    And also taking a photo of both colourways together..how cute are they


----------



## Miss.E

Feeling very lucky this week. A few cuties that I grabbed:
- Brides de gala pillow in brown/black colourway 
- My long time order for barenia watch strap is finally in
- Mini Evelyne Mauve Sylvestre in PHW


----------



## Pampelmuse

Yesterdays haul: these superlightweight wood braceletts, keyring (which I bought for my Picotin, I like this lime colour in contrast to the anemone colour of the P) and an old design in 140x140 Fantaisie Botanique ( I love it when old designs appear in the drawers at the store; one might have missed it, might not have been in the mood for it…).


----------



## juzdin

vert criquet mini mosaique
and zebra pegase triangle


----------



## Joyceshing

Does she look elegant (≧∀≦)


----------



## sonozen

Lots of catching up of previous season scarves & shawls with only 1 from current season… 

1. Exposition Universelle
2. Les Artisans d’hermes
3. La Dans des Amazones
4. Colliers et Chiens
5. Masan & Masan
6. L’epopee d’hermes
7 Parures des Samourais




















Then something from many seasons ago, like say, more than 2 decades ago?

All ready for Christmas… Joie d’hiver!



Another colliers et chiens twilly joins its pals…




And finally something leather!


----------



## tinkerbell68

La Source de Pegasse mousseline in jaune soufre/Gris…my first mousseline! Picked it up at Sevres which was packed!


----------



## Perja

sonozen said:


> Lots of catching up of previous season scarves & shawls with only 1 from current season…
> 
> 1. Exposition Universelle
> 2. Les Artisans d’hermes
> 3. La Dans des Amazones
> 4. Colliers et Chiens
> 5. Masan & Masan
> 6. L’epopee d’hermes
> 7 Parures des Samourais
> 
> View attachment 5198857
> 
> View attachment 5198858
> 
> View attachment 5198859
> 
> View attachment 5198860
> 
> View attachment 5198861
> 
> View attachment 5198874
> 
> View attachment 5198888
> 
> View attachment 5198884
> 
> View attachment 5198875
> 
> 
> Then something from many seasons ago, like say, more than 2 decades ago?
> 
> All ready for Christmas… Joie d’hiver!
> View attachment 5198862
> 
> 
> Another colliers et chiens twilly joins its pals…
> 
> View attachment 5198868
> 
> 
> And finally something leather!
> 
> View attachment 5198871



That’s a gorgeous selection... but may I ask where you got that brilliant Twilly organizer?


----------



## sonozen

Perja said:


> That’s a gorgeous selection... but may I ask where you got that brilliant Twilly organizer?



It’s actually a jewelry case I got online!


----------



## H’sKisses

Perja said:


> That’s a gorgeous selection... but may I ask where you got that brilliant Twilly organizer?


 I was just about to ask the same thing! I did a search on Amazon for jewerly tray and found some that look like this

Thanks for the idea, @sonozen! This will be great as I slowly grow my collection!


----------



## VCA21

Latest purchases: 
-Art Deco plates and bowls
-Giant triangle Zebra Pegasus and twilly Tea Time.
Tried several silk scarves, but did not keep them, loved the colorway of Zebra and practicality of the triangle.


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> After passing it a few times I finally succumbed to the temptation and got the black colourway of the teatime twilly as the SA said “get it, get it, it’s so limited”..adding to my twilly collection and this is the only print that I was keen to get in both colourways    And also taking a photo of both colourways together..how cute are they


You caved in and got the black twilly!
Congrats!!


----------



## katyman

I just received my purchase last week. Halzan 25, a strap for mini Evelyn and Izmir sandal for my husband. I will share the pics soon


----------



## Pampelmuse

The new keyring in lime attached to my Picotin in anemone.


----------



## Monique1004

Some new purchases from last couple weeks. 
Pico 18 in anemone, Oasis in fuchsia.


----------



## Monique1004

Couple more from the American dream opening. Mini lindy in Bleu Nuit GHW & Evelyn TPM in etoupe with indigo strap.


----------



## DR2014

tinkerbell68 said:


> La Source de Pegasse mousseline in jaune soufre/Gris…my first mousseline! Picked it up at Sevres which was packed!
> View attachment 5198938


So beautiful! I adore mousseline! I thought they stopped making it!


----------



## katyman

katyman said:


> I just received my purchase last week. Halzan 25, a strap for mini Evelyn and Izmir sandal for my husband. I will share the pics soon


----------



## laurenad

DR2014 said:


> So beautiful! I adore mousseline! I thought they stopped making it!


They only release in the spring season now.


----------



## Venessa84

Monique1004 said:


> Couple more from the American dream opening. Mini lindy in Bleu Nuit GHW & Evelyn TPM in etoupe with indigo strap.
> 
> View attachment 5200032
> 
> View attachment 5200033



I was at the opening too! Love the new location. Great pieces.


----------



## Hermes Zen

My recent additions to my scarf and lipstick holder collection!  AND I purchased two Apple airtags for my cars. They are great when I park it somewhere or whenever we start valeting them in the future! Works wonderfully and peace of mind.


----------



## _gelato_

Hermes Zen said:


> My recent additions to my scarf and lipstick holder collection!  AND I purchased two Apple airtags for my cars. They are great when I park it somewhere or whenever we start valeting them in the future! Works wonderfully and peace of mind.
> 
> View attachment 5200667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200673


Can I ask what the second scarf is called and where you got it?


----------



## Hermes Zen

_gelato_ said:


> Can I ask what the second scarf is called and where you got it?


Hi, sure.  It’s special issue for the reopening of Rue de Sevres Store. The scarf is Ex Libris Les Parisienes. I purchased it through my Paris sa.


----------



## Iffi

Miss.E said:


> Feeling very lucky this week. A few cuties that I grabbed:
> - Brides de gala pillow in brown/black colourway
> - My long time order for barenia watch strap is finally in
> - Mini Evelyne Mauve Sylvestre in PHW



- Mini Evelyne Mauve Sylvestre in PHW 
Could you please post a picture - Thanks!!


----------



## Vivien Lee

My recent purchase - brides de gala twillaine cardigan!


----------



## misspakie

Vivien Lee said:


> My recent purchase - brides de gala twillaine cardigan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200981
> View attachment 5200982


I just bought this too! Love it!


----------



## sahwul

Me too! In black! Love!


----------



## grismouette

Picked up the cabas h en biaias 40 tote  excited to use this as my new travel tote


----------



## Miss.E

Iffi said:


> - Mini Evelyne Mauve Sylvestre in PHW
> Could you please post a picture - Thanks!!



Here you go. She had a cute meetup w her elder sister


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> You caved in and got the black twilly!
> Congrats!!


Thanks hun


----------



## callais

Spot the chaîne d’ancre


----------



## catchingfireflies

My first Hermes! My first Birkin! B25 Black Epsom. Thanks for letting me share, I'm thrilled


----------



## luxlovnewbie

Kelly danse!!! It is so versatile


----------



## multicolordreams

Had a little shopping trip today. I was finally able to get my hands on a rodeo Pegasus PM. I really had wanted it in MM size but it was way harder to get than I anticipated. I love the beautiful framboise & rose sakura. Also chose a calvi card holder in framboise evercolor.


----------



## lunasauntie

the B35 in Étoupe was the last purchase (first H bag) and the Avalon throw was the first H purchase I ever made!


----------



## Norm.Core

Hermes Zen said:


> My recent additions to my scarf and lipstick holder collection!  AND I purchased two Apple airtags for my cars. They are great when I park it somewhere or whenever we start valeting them in the future! Works wonderfully and peace of mind.
> 
> View attachment 5200667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200672
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200673


Love this lipstick case in Moutarde. Don’t think I’ve seen IRL pics, besides the ones on the H website. Thanks for sharing!   

I’d really love to get this to go with my Rouge H sleeve. One for colour, one for balm. Probably a silly question to ask but do you use them one at a time?


----------



## mochiblure

Pretty pink pleasures... 

Verso Canvas/Epsom Garden Party 30 in Rose Bubblegum with Rubis interior

Dolled up even further with Chevaux en Liberte twillies in Vieux Rose/Bleu/Bronze with a sweet little bow expertly finessed by my very lovely SA. Never imagined I'd have such a saccharine sweet pink colored bag as a wardrobe option, and was happy to find this twilly color palette to try and "mute" the bright n' happy candy-licious vibe a little. Might look for a darker pair of twillies as an option to tone things down further, perhaps next season

Sitting with a Plumes et Fete 140 Shawl in Fuchsia/Vert/Vieux Rose, had already picked this same print up in the Naturel/Noir colorway earlier in the season but figured there'd be regrets aplenty if this beautiful colorway didn't come home too  >.<


----------



## Summerof89

Finally after waiting for a year, my first ever MK in quebracho with ghw


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

..when dreams come true...my very first Birkin 30 in Gold togo


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Bought a silk and agneau eye mask as a Paris souvenir for my bf at the Petit H boutique inside Sevres today — the packaging is so cute! Also scored a rainbow shadow Brides de Gala scarf in Lyon


----------



## Fashionista2

Summerof89 said:


> Finally after waiting for a year, my first ever MK in quebracho with ghw
> 
> View attachment 5202535


That is stunning!


----------



## Fashionista2

Glam80 said:


> ..when dreams come true...my very first Birkin 30 in Gold togo
> View attachment 5202636


A gorgeous classic ! Congrats !


----------



## garçon_H

New to me: Kelly wallet in Rouge Casaque


----------



## Mapoon

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Bought a silk and agneau eye mask as a Paris souvenir for my bf at the Petit H boutique inside Sevres today — the packaging is so cute! Also scored a rainbow shadow Brides de Gala scarf in Lyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202643
> View attachment 5202645
> View attachment 5202652
> View attachment 5202646


How nice to actually see petite H items in real life! Not sure why the Au website doesn’t have petite H items anymore. What a beautiful rainbow scarf!


----------



## Baikinman

Tea time twilly.


----------



## stripesfreckles

Also bought the Babord adjustable belt and Tea Time Medaillons scarf but haven't worn it yet


----------



## tinkerbell68

My incredibly cute B25 in Bleu Nuit! Picked up at FSH this morning.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tinkerbell68 said:


> My incredibly cute B25 in Bleu Nuit! Picked up at FSH this morning.
> View attachment 5204704
> 
> View attachment 5204706
> 
> View attachment 5204713
> 
> View attachment 5204714



The Bleu Nuit is so pretty, especially with the gold hardware.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

tinkerbell68 said:


> My incredibly cute B25 in Bleu Nuit! Picked up at FSH this morning.
> View attachment 5204704
> 
> View attachment 5204706
> 
> View attachment 5204713
> 
> View attachment 5204714


What a beauty!  Congrats!!


----------



## hienique

Not a recent purchase but I just want to share.
I went in to get the Oasis Sandal and left with a surprised C24 Noir GHW. My first time with the SA too ! Love it !


----------



## Monique1004

luxlovnewbie said:


> Kelly danse!!! It is so versatile


Love you Kelly danse! 

Edited


----------



## Crapples

Beautiful Battery 90ck silk  I will frame this for my office as well. I wish this came in more colorways. Framing my Forest Legend was super reasonable and it looks amazing. Can't wait to add this one to my "fine art" collection.


----------



## formyfans

Crapples said:


> Beautiful Battery 90ck silk  I will frame this for my office as well. I wish this came in more colorways. Framing my Forest Legend was super reasonable and it looks amazing. Can't wait to add this one to my "fine art" collection.
> View attachment 5205213


Beautiful scarf and I am not saying this just because I also own it.  This design did come out in a different color a few years ago. It was a limited edition, I also owned that one but gave it to my sister.


----------



## cherrytongue

hienique said:


> Not a recent purchase but I just want to share.
> I went in to get the Oasis Sandal and left with a surprised C24 Noir GHW. My first time with the SA too ! Love it !


Congratulations! It’s so beautiful! 

Edited:


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Was able to score 2 PM Pegase online but got a call from cs that I was able to get only one and asked me to choose. Only 3 pegases I can buy from July to Dec. I will be able to buy again Jan 2022


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Haven't shopped for awhile (my mom passed away) but here is my September Cancun haul. Thanks for this platform. 
*tunic cannes et cannes
*oran sandals
*playing cards
*hermes tea time twilly
*farandole earrings


----------



## Book Worm

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Haven't shopped for awhile (my mom passed away) but here is my September Cancun haul. Thanks for this platform.
> *tunic cannes et cannes
> *oran sandals
> *playing cards
> *hermes tea time twilly
> *farandole earrings


Those orans look so “fresh”


----------



## Aprilmay

I haven’t been posting my purchases got some belts and scarves when I got my B25 a few weeks ago. This my latest purchase I picked up on Friday. I had been trying to buy online but to no avail. I was away for a weekend with DH and stopped into a H in the city.I hit it off with a great SA he was asking about my B25. We chatted about Paris and things in general. He said that the stores bag stock was very low. The glass case for bags had one piece inside. I had looked around the store and couldn’t see what I wanted so I asked him about the Galop bracelet.I explained  that I don’t have a store in my state and I order online or try to purchase when traveling.He said he would check for me and he found one  tucked away in one of the many drawers.
 He told me in future to call him and gave me his card and that he will  assist me with anything I need.He also asked to make my wishlist.I’m looking for a Constance 24 and he admired my B25 and we talked about that and how a B30 would be a great everyday work size bag for me and made my list for that size too. I’m so happy I tracked down the bracelet and found a great SA too.


----------



## pixiestyx00

B30 in Fuchsia Ostrich. This bag was a complete surprise and I love it so much.


----------



## hers4eva

pixiestyx00 said:


> B30 in Fuchsia Ostrich. This bag was a complete surprise and I love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 5206169



so stunning


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I finally got my first B25! Also, got the mini bearn in Rose Sakura.


----------



## cloee

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> I finally got my first B25! Also, got the mini bearn in Rose Sakura.


Congratulations! Love the mini bearn color too.

Edited:


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Kelly belt and volver boots.


----------



## Bereal

Got my dear husband a beautiful Jacquard blanket for his birthday. Always happy to shop in Hermes especially with my lovely SA.


----------



## luxlovnewbie

Monique1004 said:


> Love you Kelly danse!


Thanks  

Edited


----------



## ialberto22

Latest Purchase

Irving Loafers in Gold Veau Leather  





Any recommendations on this particular leather?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Book Worm said:


> Those orans look so “fresh”


They do !!


----------



## cynnig4891

Recent purchases to start off my H journey 
- Naturel Destin loafers 
- Etoupe/Black Gamma buckle belt
- 90 x 90 La Marche Du Zambeze silk scarf


----------



## _kiki119_

Preloved 2011 K32 in Rose Tyrine x rubis interior (2011 candy collection)

Off to spa she goes this weekend


----------



## nvie

Hermes Ulysse PM in Blue Orage with lined refill.

After purchasing the Hermes Ulysse MM in Blue Agate, I have been thinking of the smaller size.

I’m happy with Blue Orage although I didn’t want another Blue. So glad I went with this colour as it had a lot more grey than blue


----------



## _kiki119_

nvie said:


> Hermes Ulysse PM in Blue Orage with lined refill.
> 
> After purchasing the Hermes Ulysse MM in Blue Agate, I have been thinking of the smaller size.
> 
> I’m happy with Blue Orage although I didn’t want another Blue. So glad I went with this colour as it had a lot more grey than blue
> View attachment 5207571
> View attachment 5207572
> View attachment 5207573


I love blue orange  such a beautiful neutral


----------



## _gelato_

Cross posting. My haul from the London sale! Especially pleased with the 2 silk scarves as I had been looking for these designs (Fleurs de Giverny & Les nouveaux amoureux de Paris) for ages! Same for the baby pouch    Prices were also good at 50-70% off.


----------



## nvie

_kiki119_ said:


> I love blue orange  such a beautiful neutral


Oh yes, if not for the name, I would think it’s from the grey family


----------



## H’sKisses

Bingata Twilly with the pup. Love it so much!


----------



## ardenp

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bingata Twilly with the pup. Love it so much!


Omg, is this a new release/limited edition? Have not seen it with the dog,  where did you find this? Now newly obsessed...


----------



## cynnig4891

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bingata Twilly with the pup. Love it so much!


So cute!


----------



## H’sKisses

ardenp said:


> Omg, is this a new release/limited edition? Have not seen it with the dog,  where did you find this? Now newly obsessed...



I’m not sure if it’s limited, I just saw it on the website a few days ago and knew I had to have it! Your local store may have it in stock?



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bingata-sticker-twilly-H853530Sv01/


----------



## Mapoon

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’m not sure if it’s limited, I just saw it on the website a few days ago and knew I had to have it! Your local store may have it in stock?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bingata-sticker-twilly-H853530Sv01/


It's so special...AU website doesnt have the one with the little pup but thank you for sharing.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mapoon said:


> It's so special...AU website doesnt have the one with the little pup but thank you for sharing.



It may pop up soon? I never noticed this until a few days ago!


----------



## Mapoon

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It may pop up soon? I never noticed this until a few days ago!


Thank you! Will check with the SA if it will be coming to Australia.


----------



## Baggieluv

Calvi Duo arrived at my local store!

So surprised to get this in Mauve S. in Chevre.. the material is sturdy. I had imagined it to be soft since it’s goat skin. 



And gotten a silver ring with I really love it:


----------



## hers4eva

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bingata Twilly with the pup. Love it so much!




Is the cute pup  sewn into the twilly?


----------



## H’sKisses

hers4eva said:


> Is the cute pup  sewn into the twilly?



Yes!


----------



## Mirame

Excited with this little K20 in deep blue chèvre. The blue surprisingly looks gorgeous in real.


----------



## Book Worm

Mirame said:


> Excited with this little K20 in deep blue chèvre. The blue surprisingly looks gorgeous in real.
> View attachment 5208804
> View attachment 5208805


So stunning...GHW just elevates all of H designs..Enjoy!


----------



## Bentley1

My very first Hermes RTW piece. I Started my Hermes journey 4 mths ago & ive been on the lookout for some rtw to help build my profile, but I’ve had trouble finding anything I like. I was thrilled my SA had this cozy gray hoodie, love it! 
 I’m a huge fan of sweatshirts & hoodies in neutrals, so I’ll get a lot of use from this!


----------



## vsmr

This just came in the mail.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Hermes Favbovrg tropical scarf. Bought while ago but the frame is done today


----------



## sxmsxmjack

My first and latest purchase...
Mini Evelyne


----------



## girlfriday17

Being a little meta here as I did choose it myself and watched it being wrapped up, but there is still something about pulling that ribbon and rediscovering your newest purchase in your own time and space.  I am obsessed with this Wash scarf as the feel is amazing and I love the La Marche du Zambeze pattern, it’s so beautiful.


----------



## pursemurse

CDC Gold Bracelet in XL. I initially showed my interest for the CBC bracelet to my SA, not specifying what size, and he found out from his manager that they actually made it in XL which surprised the both of us! So glad he found it for me because this one fits perfectly


----------



## Tina_Bina

Got an Avalon blanket I’ll be giving away as an Xmas gift and a black long cardigan. Don’t forget to start your holiday shopping earlier due to the covid shortages!!!


----------



## sheeby

Bentley1 said:


> My very first Hermes RTW piece. I Started my Hermes journey 4 mths ago & ive been on the lookout for some rtw to help build my profile, but I’ve had trouble finding anything I like. I was thrilled my SA had this cozy gray hoodie, love it!
> I’m a huge fan of sweatshirts & hoodies in neutrals, so I’ll get a lot of use from this!



Congrats! Would you share the tag information and possibly a mod shot or image of the hoodie flat? Looks intriguing! TIA.


----------



## mochiblure

Testing the theory of "Buy the charm and the bag will show up": Snagged a Rodeo Pegase PM charm online and a few days later a Lindy 26 in Nata with GHW appeared on the website too. The Rodeo turned out to have matching wings in Nata; perhaps they were meant to be together! 

Now just a matter of getting over a fear of using light-colored bags  >.<


----------



## mgwonline

Hermes Clic Guepard bracelet

Even better in person! I ordered this thru my SA. Took a little over 4 weeks to receive.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

mgwonline said:


> Hermes Clic Guepard bracelet
> 
> Even better in person! I ordered this thru my SA. Took a little over 4 weeks to receive.
> 
> View attachment 5210761



I love how the H has leopard spots. Very nice.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Scored my first Constance today in the Lyon boutique — I thought it would be impossible during PFW but I guess dreams do come true  

Constance 24 in Rouge H, GHW, made of Veau Madame leather:




Also picked up the Oz mules in beige sarrazin (my first step to exotics lol) & the Kelly belt in etoupe with RGHW


----------



## loh

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Scored my first Constance today in the Lyon boutique — I thought it would be impossible during PFW but I guess dreams do come true
> 
> Constance 24 in Rouge H, GHW, made of Veau Madame leather:
> View attachment 5211004
> 
> View attachment 5211004
> View attachment 5211008
> 
> Also picked up the Oz mules in beige sarrazin (my first step to exotics lol) & the Kelly belt in etoupe with RGHW
> View attachment 5211010
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211009



All gorgeous but I really love the mules!


----------



## xray

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Bingata Twilly with the pup. Love it so much!


Thanks so much for sharing !  Just ordered myself one too


----------



## mgwonline

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I love how the H has leopard spots. Very nice.



Me too!! Thank you


----------



## spartanwoman

Taking these babies out for their first spin tonight. Thank you @hope77 for the inspiration!


----------



## xray

spartanwoman said:


> Taking these babies out for their first spin tonight. Thank you @hope77 for the inspiration!



Don't forget to take that T2 size sticker off first


----------



## H’sKisses

xray said:


> Thanks so much for sharing !  Just ordered myself one too


Yay, you will love it!


----------



## spartanwoman

xray said:


> Don't forget to take that T2 size sticker off first


LOL yep! Noticed that the second i posted the pic.


----------



## lindacherie

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Scored my first Constance today in the Lyon boutique — I thought it would be impossible during PFW but I guess dreams do come true
> 
> Constance 24 in Rouge H, GHW, made of Veau Madame leather:
> View attachment 5211004
> 
> View attachment 5211008
> 
> Also picked up the Oz mules in beige sarrazin (my first step to exotics lol) & the Kelly belt in etoupe with RGHW
> View attachment 5211010



Many congrats on your bag and goodies! Been looking for those mules in my size, but none. ):


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

lindacherie said:


> Many congrats on your bag and goodies! Been looking for those mules in my size, but none. ):


Thank you!! I hope you find them soon, it does seem like they were only recently brought back though so there may be a restock of them in the US soon as well


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Some  scores from H.com.




Let’s have a tea time together.


----------



## sammix3

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Scored my first Constance today in the Lyon boutique — I thought it would be impossible during PFW but I guess dreams do come true
> 
> Constance 24 in Rouge H, GHW, made of Veau Madame leather:
> View attachment 5211004
> 
> View attachment 5211008
> 
> Also picked up the Oz mules in beige sarrazin (my first step to exotics lol) & the Kelly belt in etoupe with RGHW
> View attachment 5211010


Love the mules!  They didn’t have my size


----------



## parisallyouneed

Happy to share with you today's purchases. I finally found a marble silk carré  !I got also a triangle géant Quadrige Bayadère CW05 and a small Vide poches Bleu Regale/Fauve.


----------



## _kiki119_

Prob last in person shopping this year… but picked up these cuties.

Noir c18 in veau monsiure and special edition buckle

2 RTW pieces.  Originally i had my eye on the brides de gala poncho but then i saw the cardigan coat, it was love at first sight.

The sweat dress is so comfy and fun in orange 

Also got 2 twilly that didn’t have a chance to take photos


----------



## Fashionista2

_kiki119_ said:


> Prob last in person shopping this year… but picked up these cuties.
> 
> Noir c18 in veau monsiure and special edition buckle
> 
> 2 RTW pieces.  Originally i had my eye on the brides de gala poncho but then i saw the cardigan coat, it was love at first sight.
> 
> The sweat dress is so comfy and fun in orange
> 
> Also got 2 twilly that didn’t have a chance to take photos



I'm in love with the cardigan coat. I just picked up the dress in black. It's nice.


----------



## Tykhe

Fashionista2 said:


> I'm in love with the cardigan coat. I just picked up the dress in black. It's nice.


I love this cardigan coat too! So gorgeous! I'm on ban island since I just got a wool coat from their rtw line but if I hadn't, I would totally consider this!


----------



## fergie.c

first h accessory....time to try on something new!


----------



## mauihappyplace

September is birthday month so I went a little overboard. I can never resist a H capelet. Fun Kelly sneakers and found this cute little hat and of course another shawl. Shoes-   hard to find my size and a new clutch and Steve messenger


----------



## ivy1026

Thanks for letting me share.  I am still on cloud 9


----------



## fatcat2523

Was lucky to get these items after recent purchase.


----------



## Sakura198427

Avalon paper block blanket.  I'm in love with the color, and it's so comfy and practical.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Sakura198427 said:


> Avalon paper block blanket.  I'm in love with the color, and it's so comfy and practical.
> 
> View attachment 5213981


Stunning! Enjoy


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

@LovingTheOrange here are the promised mod shots!


----------



## lindacherie

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> @LovingTheOrange here are the promised mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214037
> View attachment 5214036



Ahh! They look lovely! Hopefully my size is available soon.


----------



## louise_elouise

fatcat2523 said:


> Was lucky to get these items after recent purchase.


Wow! what colour is that 24/24 bag?


----------



## Pampelmuse

Last weekends haul. Already in preparation for next years summer. You have to buy when things are in the store, because you never know if they will appear again.


----------



## Book Worm

Pampelmuse said:


> Last weekends haul. Already in preparation for next years summer. You have to buy when things are in the store, because you never know if they will appear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214082


 the evies


----------



## fatcat2523

louise_elouise said:


> Wow! what colour is that 24/24 bag?



It’s blue frida


----------



## NL3181

Evelyne 33 in Biscuit. This color does look like the color of cookies  lol


----------



## teatew

Stumbled upon a mini Evie for the wife over this weekend. 




Anyone have ideas for a fun colored strap to switch out the mundane black one?  Is it even swappable?


----------



## lunasauntie

Just got the Herbag zip 31. Starting to build up my profile for a new store so I can hopefully get a Kelly 28 someday!


----------



## Book Worm

lunasauntie said:


> Just got the Herbag zip 31. Starting to build up my profile for a new store so I can hopefully get a Kelly 28 someday!


❤️ I love the birkin color with the ghw…❤️


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

snagged these beauties at the airport right after I said I was heading to ban island lol  
P.S. am I the only one who loves the scarves from past collections way more than the current seasons?


----------



## katyman

Pampelmuse said:


> Last weekends haul. Already in preparation for next years summer. You have to buy when things are in the store, because you never know if they will appear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214081
> View attachment 5214082
> View attachment 5214083


Wow!! Lovely scores!!! Btw did you buy the strap for mini evelyn separately?


----------



## FresaJae

I made my first purchase today!  While it isn't a leather good or a scarf, I love it and it'll be so useful as a catch-all tray for me!  Excited to be on my Hermes journey!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> @LovingTheOrange here are the promised mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214037
> View attachment 5214036


They look so good on you!! I love the light color


----------



## sonozen

Who can say no to Alice Shirley, especially when it comes to turtles and seahorses…?!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

sonozen said:


> Who can say no to Alice Shirley, especially when it comes to turtles and seahorses…?!
> 
> View attachment 5214538


She’s one of my favorite H silk artists for sure! Where did you find these twillies, if u don’t mind me asking?


----------



## sonozen

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> She’s one of my favorite H silk artists for sure! Where did you find these twillies, if u don’t mind me asking?



Yes, she is a gem if you love animals and colours!

I wonder if I missed any twilly collection from Alice Shirley that focused on creatures in the sky, given that I have seen _The Three Graces_ (land) and _Under the Waves_ (sea)? If _Into the Canadian Wild_ had a twilly version with a focus on the magnificent eagle/wise owl I'd be so dead... 

On my local marketplace app! At current twilly retail (and our local retail is definitely higher than many other countries) but I am happy to go ahead given the difficulty in finding one, much less in pristine/new with tag condition!


----------



## _gelato_

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> snagged these beauties at the airport right after I said I was heading to ban island lol
> P.S. am I the only one who loves the scarves from past collections way more than the current seasons?
> 
> View attachment 5214333


You’re not alone! I am also a lot more drawn towards past season scarves than current ones; in particular I find that the older the design, the better as the older ones tend to be more scene-depicting while the newer ones are more abstract which is not my thing.


----------



## _gelato_

FresaJae said:


> I made my first purchase today!  While it isn't a leather good or a scarf, I love it and it'll be so useful as a catch-all tray for me!  Excited to be on my Hermes journey!


Lovely! H tableware could be a slippery slope…


----------



## Mapoon

Pampelmuse said:


> Last weekends haul. Already in preparation for next years summer. You have to buy when things are in the store, because you never know if they will appear again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214081
> View attachment 5214082
> View attachment 5214083


What a great haul!! You are correct...H items are legit waiting for almost everything haha! Get it while you can!


----------



## mcpro

rouge sellier/blue brume /jaune bourge


----------



## cutemitt

mcpro said:


> rouge sellier/blue brume /jaune bourge
> View attachment 5215566



Rodéo twins!!!  So happy I scored this on H.com last week


----------



## JeanGranger

cutemitt said:


> Rodéo twins!!!  So happy I scored this on H.com last week
> 
> View attachment 5215605



Beautiful! Love to see this rodeo on a bag


----------



## JeanGranger

- Cashmere Ex-Libris Giant Triangle 
(Naturel, Noir, Multicolore)
- Bingata Twilly by Nastuno Hidaka
(Marine, Tabac, Blanc)


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My H online Journey! From France UK US 

The Pegase in Orange wing is on the way


----------



## callais

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> My H online Journey! From France UK US
> 
> The Pegase in Orange wing is on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215812
> View attachment 5215813
> View attachment 5215814
> View attachment 5215815
> View attachment 5215816
> View attachment 5215817


oh my goodness this is incredible!! what are the colours of the first rodeo? I'm guessing nata/sesame/and a green?


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

callais said:


> oh my goodness this is incredible!! what are the colours of the first rodeo? I'm guessing nata/sesame/and a green?



thank you ! I scored combos I like  
Sesame/Vert Criquet/Crae


----------



## tinkerbell68

First pieces of RTW and some scarves for DH…picked up at George V.






I should add that because I was with my DH when he was trying on scarves, I know that that 140 will work for me too


----------



## luxlovnewbie

Mini roulis - limited edition


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> My H online Journey! From France UK US
> 
> The Pegase in Orange wing is on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215812
> View attachment 5215813
> View attachment 5215814
> View attachment 5215815
> View attachment 5215816
> View attachment 5215817


 Another one here


----------



## surfer

luxlovnewbie said:


> Mini roulis - limited edition
> 
> View attachment 5216001
> View attachment 5216071



ooh would love to  know which leather and color this was please


----------



## luxlovnewbie

surfer said:


> ooh would love to  know which leather and color this was please


It is Nata+jaune poussin+ lime. Swift leather


----------



## lindseyhutter

Just received my SO after 17 months of waiting. It was worth it!

Kelly 25 Sellier 
Chèvre mysore noir exterior & rose pourpre interior. PHW


----------



## pinky7129

Had my sa find me this jardin de soie


----------



## alc116

Kelly to go wallet/crossbody in black epsom w gold hw!




Edited


----------



## Ethengdurst

Sangle flipperball to go strap
Chaine d’ ancre large ring
Caprice Hair clip


----------



## catsinthebag

lindseyhutter said:


> Just received my SO after 17 months of waiting. It was worth it!
> 
> Kelly 25 Sellier
> Chèvre mysore noir exterior & rose pourpre interior. PHW
> 
> View attachment 5216277
> 
> View attachment 5216278



What a stunning combination!


----------



## lindseyhutter

catsinthebag said:


> What a stunning combination!



Thank you!!!


----------



## grismouette

My first touch rodeo! Sesame/craie/desert lizard 


thank you for letting me share


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My first 
New to me 2008 Fjord HAC 32. Ive always preferred the taller dimensions of the HAC. Never thought I’d own one but here she’s is and I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## Dreaming Big

FresaJae said:


> I made my first purchase today!  While it isn't a leather good or a scarf, I love it and it'll be so useful as a catch-all tray for me!  Excited to be on my Hermes journey!


I have the black change tray and a very large flat black round platter in this that I use on the center of my coffee table. The design is absolutely lovely. Great choice!


----------



## TeeCee77

lindseyhutter said:


> Just received my SO after 17 months of waiting. It was worth it!
> 
> Kelly 25 Sellier
> Chèvre mysore noir exterior & rose pourpre interior. PHW
> 
> View attachment 5216277
> 
> View attachment 5216278


So fabulous!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

grismouette said:


> My first touch rodeo! Sesame/craie/desert lizard
> View attachment 5216488
> 
> thank you for letting me share


How special!! I love lizard


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

alc116 said:


> Kelly to go wallet/crossbody in black epsom w gold hw! Are these hard to find these days?


In my experience, Kelly classic wallets and KTG's are incredibly hard to find in regular leathers! I've asked around 5 different boutiques in France (including all 3 of Paris' boutiques) and none of them had these in non-exotic options Congrats!


----------



## bagnut1

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> My first
> New to me 2008 Fjord HAC 32. Ive always preferred the taller dimensions of the HAC. Never thought I’d own one but here she’s is and I couldn’t be happier.
> View attachment 5216621
> View attachment 5216622
> View attachment 5216623


Oh congratulations!  Fjord is so fantastic and I agree about the HAC dimensions.


----------



## mcpro

lindseyhutter said:


> Just received my SO after 17 months of waiting. It was worth it!
> 
> Kelly 25 Sellier
> Chèvre mysore noir exterior & rose pourpre interior. PHW
> 
> View attachment 5216277
> 
> View attachment 5216278


congrats!!! she is stunning!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> My first
> New to me 2008 Fjord HAC 32. Ive always preferred the taller dimensions of the HAC. Never thought I’d own one but here she’s is and I couldn’t be happier.
> View attachment 5216621
> View attachment 5216622
> View attachment 5216623


She’s gorgeous!! Congratulations Fjord is so beautiful


----------



## alc116

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> In my experience, Kelly classic wallets and KTG's are incredibly hard to find in regular leathers! I've asked around 5 different boutiques in France (including all 3 of Paris' boutiques) and none of them had these in non-exotic options Congrats!


Thank you for confirming, that is good to know!!


----------



## Bentley1

Got these cute twillys this week. 
Really love the black tea time one.


----------



## Amka

A pair of Doll Twillies. I just love the patterns that I received.


----------



## Mapoon

Amka said:


> A pair of Doll Twillies. I just love the patterns that I received.
> 
> View attachment 5217118


OMG these are miniature twillys! How cute!! I never seen them...very adorable!!


----------



## MooMooVT

Amka said:


> A pair of Doll Twillies. I just love the patterns that I received.
> 
> View attachment 5217118


I love these! How do you plan to use them? They're so cute but just not sure how I'll make them work for me. I usually use Twillies in my hair as a bandana


----------



## Amka

MooMooVT said:


> I love these! How do you plan to use them? They're so cute but just not sure how I'll make them work for me. I usually use Twillies in my hair as a bandana



Originally, when I purchased these Doll Twillies, I was thinking it would look so adorable as a hair accessory for my niece, and I was planning to gift these to her as a holiday gift… however, when Hubby saw it, he casually made a comment about how cute it would look on a mini Kelly (I do not have a mini Kelly yet), which I took as a hint that one might be coming in the near future? So, I decided to keep it for myself, and hopefully it will look cute tied on the handle of a mini Kelly. In the mean time, I am going to order another set for my niece because I still think it will look good on her.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Amka said:


> Originally, when I purchased these Doll Twillies, I was thinking it would look so adorable as a hair accessory for my niece, and I was planning to gift these to her as a holiday gift… however, when Hubby saw it, he casually made a comment about how cute it would look on a mini Kelly (I do not have a mini Kelly yet), which I took as a hint that one might be coming in the near future? So, I decided to keep it for myself, and hopefully it will look cute tied on the handle of a mini Kelly. In the mean time, I am going to order another set for my niece because I still think it will look good on her.


what a lucky niece! I need an aunt like u lol


----------



## papertiger

grismouette said:


> My first touch rodeo! Sesame/craie/desert lizard
> View attachment 5216488
> 
> thank you for letting me share



Possibly one of my favourite combos


----------



## papertiger

Amka said:


> A pair of Doll Twillies. I just love the patterns that I received.
> 
> View attachment 5217118



These will look lovely in the hair


----------



## Hermes Zen

My latest purchases. Love this season’s limited edition lipstick cases!! And adding lipstick sleeve in rouge piment to my collection.


----------



## lastnametea

My two extra slim bangles. Reaction en chaines.
I'm in love.


----------



## Hikar1

lastnametea said:


> My two extra slim bangles. Reaction en chaines.
> I'm in love.
> 
> View attachment 5218053



Gorgeous!! I saw these online and was thinking of getting them next appointment. Thanks for posting pictures!


----------



## lastnametea

Hikar1 said:


> Gorgeous!! I saw these online and was thinking of getting them next appointment. Thanks for posting pictures!


You're very welcome!
I purchased these to stack with my vca Alhambra bracelets. Here's to hoping it works out!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Got a very special offer today...


... for a pair of shoes

So excited but my wallet is crying. The most expensive pair of shoes I will ever own for sure.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got a very special offer today...
> 
> 
> ... for a pair of shoes
> 
> So excited but my wallet is crying. The most expensive pair of shoes I will ever own for sure.


Omg is it full croc or something?


----------



## pink_carnation

Picked up two lovelies today   I went in for the Volver boots,


then mentioned to my SA that I was interested in a Herbag when one is available - to my surprise she said they had just got a shipment and had a few for me to look at! I tried this newish Brides de Gala printed one but in the end it wasn't quite what I was looking for - the canvas was too light a colour:



But as soon as she pulled out this beauty I knew it had to come home with me 


It is viking canvas in a tricolour print rather than the normal two-tone that I see:


I've posted the label if anyone is interested. Now all it needs is a twilly to dress it up - can't wait to wear both my finds!


----------



## pink_carnation

lunasauntie said:


> Just got the Herbag zip 31. Starting to build up my profile for a new store so I can hopefully get a Kelly 28 someday!


Love your bags - I picked up a Herbag today and put a Kelly 25/28 on my wishlist!


----------



## cecchetti

Bought it a few weeks ago but today is its first outing.
Bigger than the bags I usually carry(it’s Navy blue 1989 Tsako shoulder bag), it even fits a water bottle, but I’m bitten by the Hermes bug-some of my bags I wouldn’t replace if they wore out -although I look after my bags and atm none are wearing out, except the navy crocodile Jimmy Choo I’ve carried almost daily for several years-this bag is already nearly 33 years although it’s box calf and in great condition ….but if I did wear it out I’d replace it.

I’m lusting after indigo ostrich Kelly but saving for my 4th pedigree kitten, so remains a dream!

so today I’m christening my first Hermes bag…


----------



## _gelato_

My new-to-me Neige d’Antan scarf    I think this is the best colourway for this design!


----------



## kittynui

Vide poche and Kelly pocket compact in rose Sakura


----------



## Ladybaga

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> My first
> New to me 2008 Fjord HAC 32. Ive always preferred the taller dimensions of the HAC. Never thought I’d own one but here she’s is and I couldn’t be happier.
> View attachment 5216621
> View attachment 5216622
> View attachment 5216623


This is spectacular ( and spooktacular, too.)  The veining on the gorgeous leather is incredible.  What an amazing find, and so rare!!! The condition is fantastic.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Ladybaga said:


> This is spectacular ( and spooktacular, too.)  The veining on the gorgeous leather is incredible.  What an amazing find, and so rare!!! The condition is fantastic.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Thank you, I really can’t stop staring at her. By far my best ever bag purchase


----------



## SpicyTuna13

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got a very special offer today...
> 
> 
> ... for a pair of shoes
> 
> So excited but my wallet is crying. The most expensive pair of shoes I will ever own for sure.



My guess: Himalayan Croc shoes?

Looking forward to this one!


----------



## CocoLover27

Got this Rose gold h d Ancre ring to match my bracelet today in my home store . Also got this cute playing cards .
Is this normal see picture below , not sure if it’s a stamp or damage?


----------



## kittynui

CocoLover27 said:


> Got this Rose gold h d Ancre ring to match my bracelet today in my home store . Also got this cute playing cards .
> Is this normal see picture below , not sure if it’s a stamp or damage?


It‘s a French hallmark for gold


----------



## CocoLover27

kittynui said:


> It‘s a French hallmark for gold
> View attachment 5218803


Thanks ! I was worried lol , I thought it was a damage .


----------



## TankerToad

Hermeaddict said:


> Just a little rtw addition. My SA is absolutely amazing at finding things!


Twins on this ! It’s so fun !


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My first rodeo!


----------



## angelicskater16

Picked up my Pegasus pm.


----------



## Mapoon

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My first rodeo!


Congrats! Im still waiting for one..anyone


----------



## Mapoon

Picked up an advanced birthday gift for myself..from me to me in my fav colour….my SA managed to get it transferred from a store interstate as I saw it online ….seals intact but it’s D stamp (from 2019) which is shocking like how??? My first cdc24 in rouge the coeur in ghw


----------



## brownpuppy11

Kelly belt in etoupe and rose gold


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Recent acquires from my mom’s closet:


----------



## lunasauntie

pink_carnation said:


> Love your bags - I picked up a Herbag today and put a Kelly 25/28 on my wishlist!


Ooh what colors are your Herbag?


----------



## pink_carnation

lunasauntie said:


> Ooh what colors are your Herbag?



I posted some pictures of it here


----------



## lunasauntie

pink_carnation said:


> I posted some pictures of it here


It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## PopTart

_gelato_ said:


> My new-to-me Neige d’Antan scarf    I think this is the best colourway for this design!
> View attachment 5218343



Such a beautiful colorway and so perfect for going into the winter/holiday season!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got a very special offer today...
> 
> 
> ... for a pair of shoes
> 
> So excited but my wallet is crying. The most expensive pair of shoes I will ever own for sure.


Has to be the Hima Croc Oran. Good for u!
I just couldn't pull the trigger. Too much VCA on my list wahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hermes Zen

Getting ready for next Valentine’s Day!!  Love Tea Time scarf and twillies!  I feel like a kid when I look at the print.  Love the heart shape boxes too. Also, adding another Bingata shawl in Orange & Gris.


----------



## cutemitt

Got my sister an Hermès Tea Time Scarf 70 for her Bday


----------



## VintageAndVino

I’ve had them a couple months now, but they’ve gotten me through summer. Love them.


----------



## Mapoon

cutemitt said:


> Got my sister an Hermès Tea Time Scarf 70 for her Bday
> View attachment 5221120
> View attachment 5221121


It's sooo pretty!! Never seen this so far in store..just the one with the embroidery...what a lovely sister!! Beautiful gift!!


----------



## Mapoon

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It may pop up soon? I never noticed this until a few days ago!


My SA said they are receiving it and has my name down for the twilly with the dog sticker and the heart sticker...wonder which one I will go for? Wish they can swap...love the print with the heart sticker but prefer the dog sticker on it....


----------



## H’sKisses

Mapoon said:


> My SA said they are receiving it and has my name down for the twilly with the dog sticker and the heart sticker...wonder which one I will go for? Wish they can swap...love the print with the heart sticker but prefer the dog sticker on it....



Yay! The Bingata is very pretty, you will love it! Maybe get both?


----------



## Mapoon

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Yay! The Bingata is very pretty, you will love it! Maybe get both?


Yay indeed!! Looking forward to see them..I will try to resist getting both


----------



## cutemitt

Mapoon said:


> It's sooo pretty!! Never seen this so far in store..just the one with the embroidery...what a lovely sister!! Beautiful gift!!


Thank you dear   It looks even prettier in real life, pls try it on if u see it in store


----------



## promos.shop

pink_carnation said:


> Picked up two lovelies today   I went in for the Volver boots,
> View attachment 5218192
> 
> then mentioned to my SA that I was interested in a Herbag when one is available - to my surprise she said they had just got a shipment and had a few for me to look at! I tried this newish Brides de Gala printed one but in the end it wasn't quite what I was looking for - the canvas was too light a colour:
> View attachment 5218188
> 
> 
> But as soon as she pulled out this beauty I knew it had to come home with me
> View attachment 5218193
> 
> It is viking canvas in a tricolour print rather than the normal two-tone that I see:
> View attachment 5218196
> 
> I've posted the label if anyone is interested. Now all it needs is a twilly to dress it up - can't wait to wear both my finds!
> 
> View attachment 5218198


Congrats on your Herbag! I recently got a monochromatic one and absolutely love it!


----------



## Fashionista2

VintageAndVino said:


> I’ve had them a couple months now, but they’ve gotten me through summer. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221289


They're fabulous!


----------



## sf_newyorker

My home store recently held a personalized fragrance event. I chose a bottle of the Twilly Ginger, and dedicated it to the little ginger in my world. I also couldn’t help adding _both _our nicknames.


​


----------



## loh

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 5221800
> 
> 
> My home store recently held a personalized fragrance event. I chose a bottle of the Twilly Ginger, and dedicated it to the little ginger in my world. I also couldn’t help adding _both _our nicknames.
> 
> View attachment 5221799
> ​



Awww, how sweet!  Hope your DK (dear kitty, lol) like the fragrance!


----------



## nvie

Hermes Ulysse Universel in Evercolor Rouge Sellier. It fits any A5 notebook. Have been stalking this for a while and finally found planner peace. 

Hobonichi Yuka Hiiragi A5 Plain notebook with the Ulysse Universel.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

My SO came today. I am still hyped up. The moment the SA pulled it out I was at a loss for words. Took 7 months


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Kuschelnudde said:


> My SO came today. I am still hyped up. The moment the SA pulled it out I was at a loss for words. Took 7 months


Incredible!!


----------



## Book Worm

Kuschelnudde said:


> My SO came today. I am still hyped up. The moment the SA pulled it out I was at a loss for words. Took 7 months


Absolutely stunning! Great choice of colors!


----------



## Helventara

Kuschelnudde said:


> My SO came today. I am still hyped up. The moment the SA pulled it out I was at a loss for words. Took 7 months


Congratulations!  I remember when you posted about placing your SO as I was looking for a picture of Gold/Ebene combination. And now it’s here. The bag looks amazing!


----------



## Ball

angelicskater16 said:


> Picked up my Pegasus pm.
> 
> View attachment 5218965


Twins on this one!  I got mine sent by a messenger from my SA last week too!  I went into the store earlier last week and we were talking about rodeos.  I told her this is the one I am still missing out of the previous five colorways of Rodeo Pegase.  She thought she sold one to me and I reminded her it was a similar colorway but a croc saddle regular rodeo version and the next day, she offered me one!  I told her she makes miracles


----------



## Saaski

Kuschelnudde said:


> My SO came today. I am still hyped up. The moment the SA pulled it out I was at a loss for words. Took 7 months


It suits you so nicely!


----------



## Ball

Mapoon said:


> My SA said they are receiving it and has my name down for the twilly with the dog sticker and the heart sticker...wonder which one I will go for? Wish they can swap...love the print with the heart sticker but prefer the dog sticker on it....


I saw them in the NYC stores two weeks ago if anyone in New York City is interested.


----------



## sf_newyorker

loh said:


> Awww, how sweet!  Hope your DK (dear kitty, lol) like the fragrance!





 She does.

​


----------



## Mapoon

Kuschelnudde said:


> My SO came today. I am still hyped up. The moment the SA pulled it out I was at a loss for words. Took 7 months


Congrats!! It looks amazing!!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

My HG B30 Epsom Leather GHW! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## angelicskater16

Congrats! I actually had my friend buy it for me in Hawaii Hermes bc my location didn't have one available. Awww I really wanted to get a touch rodeo but sadly I haven't found one yet! 




Ball said:


> Twins on this one!  I got mine sent by a messenger from my SA last week too!  I went into the store earlier last week and we were talking about rodeos.  I told her this is the one I am still missing out of the previous five colorways of Rodeo Pegase.  She thought she sold one to me and I reminded her it was a similar colorway but a croc saddle regular rodeo version and the next day, she offered me one!  I told her she makes miracles


----------



## SpicyTuna13

jgodcheergrl said:


> My HG B30 Epsom Leather GHW! Thanks for letting me share!



Twins! So glad to have received this bag as a mother’s day gift this year. You will certainly love this one!


----------



## GabrielleS

Birkin 30 gold with gold hardware. A great surprise from my SA!


----------



## Cams

I got these 2 items today.


----------



## Ball

angelicskater16 said:


> Congrats! I actually had my friend buy it for me in Hawaii Hermes bc my location didn't have one available. Awww I really wanted to get a touch rodeo but sadly I haven't found one yet!


Good luck on your hunt for one!!  I was lucky to have got two from my sweat SA - one so noir and one in Rouge Sellier/Framboise/Rose Sakura


----------



## Vivien Lee

Got these 2 brides de gala pillows.


Also the Saint louis folia portable lamp! (My SA received one today and asked if I would like to get it and I said YES!)


----------



## Kuschelnudde

BVBookshop said:


> Congratulations!  I remember when you posted about placing your SO as I was looking for a picture of Gold/Ebene combination. And now it’s here. The bag looks amazing!



Yes I was extremely unsure about it and the price still makes me sick. I continued to be unsure during the wait period but seeing it in real life blew my doubts away instantly.


----------



## ILQA

Kuschelnudde said:


> My SO came today. I am still hyped up. The moment the SA pulled it out I was at a loss for words. Took 7 months


Wow! What a great choice you did ! it suits you unbelievably well ! I’m speechless. The bag itself is beautiful of course but you wearing it makes all the difference between beautiful and fantastic. Congrats !


----------



## Louisaur

The delays on my house rebuild due to theft, lockdowns and vaccine requirements had me feeling kind of down, so I asked my SA for an Avalon earlier than we discussed


----------



## Kuschelnudde

ILQA said:


> Wow! What a great choice you did ! it suits you unbelievably well ! I’m speechless. The bag itself is beautiful of course but you wearing it makes all the difference between beautiful and fantastic. Congrats !



How kind! Thank you for these nice words!


----------



## callais

Louisaur said:


> The delays on my house rebuild due to theft, lockdowns and vaccine requirements had me feeling kind of down, so I asked my SA for an Avalon earlier than we discussed
> View attachment 5222595


Glad you got a pick-me-up! Hope everything with your house is going more smoothly now  The blanket looks so plush, love the colour combo!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Love love love


----------



## ka3na20

From H. Com


----------



## lovefordiamonds

So so blessed! My holy grail Ostrich Pochette with gold hardware


----------



## abliu

corgimom11 said:


> Trail sneakers, oseraie pm tray, finesse bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001250
> View attachment 5001251
> View attachment 5001252



I am eyeing the same bracelet. May I ask if the motif flips around throughout the day? I feel like that kind of thing would drive me crazy and wanted to get thoughts from wears before ordering. Thanks in advance for any insight you might be able to share!


----------



## corgimom11

abliu said:


> I am eyeing the same bracelet. May I ask if the motif flips around throughout the day? I feel like that kind of thing would drive me crazy and wanted to get thoughts from wears before ordering. Thanks in advance for any insight you might be able to share!



I have a larger wrist and yes, it can flip around. I tend to wear it as tightly as possible to minimize it but it still can happen. I still love it, but if you like to wear your jewelry a bit looser - not sure I would recommend it.


----------



## Vivien Lee

A picture of the Saint Louis folia lamp that I recently got!


----------



## ka3na20

So nice the colors


----------



## StylishMD

*Fuchsia
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Oasis sandals and croc CDC cuff*


----------



## ka3na20

My very first pegase


----------



## Book Worm

Finally, after multiple misses on H.com, the 3 month hunt has ended with an in-store purchase…Evelyne TPM etoupe w/ghw. 
Thx to all the TPFers who shared their experiences and kept me losing hope


----------



## cutemitt

I like the one I got my sister so much that I need one for myself too  Hermès Tea Time Scarf 70 in rose pâle/beige/vieux rose


----------



## ka3na20

My nano scarves are here with our cat photobombing


----------



## allanrvj

ka3na20 said:


> My nano scarves are here with our cat photobombing


these are so cute and I wanted to get them when I was in Sèvres but I don't know how to use them


----------



## ka3na20

allanrvj said:


> these are so cute and I wanted to get them when I was in Sèvres but I don't know how to use them



I bought them to be framed. I will display them on our wall.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Book Worm said:


> Finally, after multiple misses on H.com, the 3 month hunt has ended with an in-store purchase…Evelyne TPM etoupe w/ghw.
> Thx to all the TPFers who shared their experiences and kept me losing hope


Congrats! The wait was worth it- such a classic colour and with the GHW too! Love it,x


----------



## DR2014

ka3na20 said:


> My nano scarves are here with our cat photobombing


Your cat is so adorable!!!!


----------



## ka3na20

DR2014 said:


> Your cat is so adorable!!!!



Thank you. She loves to photobomb. Haha


----------



## smallfry

ka3na20 said:


> Thank you. She loves to photobomb. Haha


She's so gorgeous!


----------



## DoggieBags

My online purchased arrived yesterday. Noir double face tressage cuir stole, cashmere with leather braiding. Love the feel of it. The cashmere is a good winter weight and the workmanship on the leather details is the expected Hermes quality.


----------



## ny.lon

I promised myself no more scarves for a very long while, after going a bit crazy at a recent H sale, but after searching for this one for many months, I couldn't say no when my SA found it for me. 

CSGM Plumes En Fete, Naturel/Noir (CW 18)


----------



## Book Worm

Glam80 said:


> Congrats! The wait was worth it- such a classic colour and with the GHW too! Love it,x


Thank you, I turned down 2 with phw and I thot this wud never show up and if it did, I wudnt be offered one again.   
The H anxiety is real!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Got a cuddly / warm cardigan for the winter that fits over my pregnant belly


----------



## Bagaholic222

delete


----------



## Lejic

Tina_Bina said:


> Got a cuddly / warm cardigan for the winter that fits over my pregnant belly



I love it! Do you mind telling me the name/code please? As usual not on the website (American one at least).


----------



## acrowcounted

Lejic said:


> I love it! Do you mind telling me the name/code please? As usual not on the website (American one at least).


It’s on the US site here


----------



## Lejic

acrowcounted said:


> It’s on the US site here
> View attachment 5225421


I am blind apparently! Thanks so much


----------



## DR2014

DoggieBags said:


> My online purchased arrived yesterday. Noir double face tressage cuir stole, cashmere with leather braiding. Love the feel of it. The cashmere is a good winter weight and the workmanship on the leather details is the expected Hermes quality.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Sharifshopping

Summerof89 said:


> Finally after waiting for a year, my first ever MK in quebracho with ghw
> 
> View attachment 5202535


So pretty! How does the chèvre hold up? Do u use it during day or evening? Thx!


----------



## Summerof89

Sharifshopping said:


> So pretty! How does the chèvre hold up? Do u use it during day or evening? Thx!


I've only used it once during the day so can't really comment about chevre yet, but it is more delicate than epsom so I do know I would like my next MKII to be in epsom.


----------



## ka3na20

Sharifshopping said:


> So pretty! How does the chèvre hold up? Do u use it during day or evening? Thx!



If I may chip in, I have a k25 sellier in chevre mysore and had it for around 2 yrs already I think. It is the best leather for me so far (I also have k25 retourne togo and k25 sellier epsom). It is light and less prone to scratches compared to epsom. I find it easier to use and maintain compared to epsom. I love it.


----------



## Mapoon

allanrvj said:


> these are so cute and I wanted to get them when I was in Sèvres but I don't know how to use them


I use them on my mini Evelyn (photo when SA tied for me) and my nano speedy..it’s so cute! SA cannot believe what I would use it for! Framing is a perfect idea


----------



## DeryaHm

Calya mules from H website after no luck in store


----------



## Marmotte

From private sale at Geneva (day 1)

Choice was insane!!


----------



## A.Ali

My custom made strap for my Arceau arrived today. Strap in epsom in orange with havane stitching.


----------



## qtpik8

Marmotte said:


> From private sale at Geneva (day 1)
> 
> Choice was insane!!
> 
> View attachment 5226573


Hold on, did you get an Avalon??

Here’s my haul -
Mountain Zebra in the red color way
Aaaaarggghh!
Two red twillies
Orange women’s neck tie
Bow tie in Jardin de la maharani
140cm Jardin lettre
Black cashmere cardigan 
Black cashmere boatneck sweater

This was my 10th H sale and my first time going to the invited client day, and holy cannoli was it civilized. There was no line. There were no lines per section. People apologized when they were in my way. It was wild.


----------



## papertiger

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Love love love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222685



If ever an ashtray can be described as super-gorgeous, it's this one. 

I now have FOMO over something I would never use (for cigarettes anyway)


----------



## papertiger

DoggieBags said:


> My online purchased arrived yesterday. Noir double face tressage cuir stole, cashmere with leather braiding. Love the feel of it. The cashmere is a good winter weight and the workmanship on the leather details is the expected Hermes quality.



Totally beyond, real luxury and still absolutely wearable


----------



## papertiger

ny.lon said:


> I promised myself no more scarves for a very long while, after going a bit crazy at a recent H sale, but after searching for this one for many months, I couldn't say no when my SA found it for me.
> 
> CSGM Plumes En Fete, Naturel/Noir (CW 18)
> 
> View attachment 5224796



I have the same design iCSGM although different colour (and additionally 2 silk 90s). I find the feathers literally lift my mood (pun intended). A design you'll never have to think about twice, great forever and always.


----------



## ny.lon

papertiger said:


> I have the same design iCSGM although different colour (and additionally 2 silk 90s). I find the feathers literally lift my mood (pun intended). A design you'll never have to think about twice, great forever and always.


I totally agree! Not only the pattern, but the hems are amazing. 
This is my third colorway just in the CSGM… I have a problem


----------



## Xthgirl

My first Hermes belt. Etoupe/ jaune ambre color. And mini kelly twilly ring phw.


----------



## sad16480

Tina_Bina said:


> Got a cuddly / warm cardigan for the winter that fits over my pregnant belly


I got this one too…. So cozy!!!!!


----------



## daisyjo

Two GP 30s I picked up during my trip to Paris and Barcelona last week.  All leather gris asphalt and canvas/leather venetian rouge/rose Texas


----------



## Mapoon

My online order came just in time as I chose this pair of mini pop h earrings in framboise with rose gold hardware as my birthday gift from hubby. Never seen this colour online or in my stores before so when I happen to see this online randomly it was log in, add to cart and just check out without even clicking it’s a gift. Disappointed I didn’t get a perfume sample. This colour seem darker than I expected maybe due to the felt material but when I held them in the daylight it was so gorgeous


----------



## amna72

Already preparing for spring


----------



## thriftyandlux

Hubby just pick up my push present/30th birthday gift  
K25 in Vert Amande w/ GHW
I asked my SA for either a dark shade of green or something in the grey family and she ended up surprising me with the best of both worlds


----------



## ka3na20

thriftyandlux said:


> Hubby just pick up my push present/30th birthday gift
> K25 in Vert Amande w/ GHW
> I asked my SA for either a dark shade of green or something in the grey family and she ended up surprising me with the best of both worlds
> View attachment 5228351



Congratulations on both of your babies! The real one and the kelly.


----------



## Bereal

thriftyandlux said:


> Hubby just pick up my push present/30th birthday gift
> K25 in Vert Amande w/ GHW
> I asked my SA for either a dark shade of green or something in the grey family and she ended up surprising me with the best of both worlds
> View attachment 5228351


Congratulations on baby and bag


----------



## thriftyandlux

ka3na20 said:


> Congratulations on both of your babies! The real one and the kelly.





Bereal said:


> Congratulations on baby and bag


Thank you!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

I couldn’t resist this casually cool and well loved 1997 Kelly Ado Backpack (28) in Veau Rodeo. I will Spa her and love her for years to come. I’m not going to touch the leather, worn vintage brown leather is one of my favorite looks and the handle just makes her so usable. Loving the rich warm Havane and gold hardware.
	

		
			
		

		
	



and with her bestie picked up this month HAC32 their comparative sizes are perfect for me;


----------



## cutemitt

Herbag Zip 31 & Rodéo PM…both scored on H.com


----------



## Sharifshopping

jessicaeyen62 said:


> Congrats!! Love rose tyrien in ostrich. Have a kelly pochette. Enjoy!!


do you have a photo of your rose tyrien ostrich KP by any chance? Would love to see it thx!


----------



## chanelbabyboo

A Kelly Doll charm….I know this is a controversial item given the price. I don’t know if I will ever put this on a bag but I consider it a piece of “art”.


----------



## Joyceshing

Love the tiny little people in yukata, really cute (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)
Thanks for letting me share (≧∀≦)


----------



## xray

Sticker twillies !


----------



## bakhsop

Got myself some goodies, as my store got more stock. Finally got myself a hat, already love it! And can't wait to try out the nail polish and top coat.


----------



## jmcbambi

New Garden Party 36 in gold! 

I always wanted a Birkin for the tote-like capability and more importantly, Hermes craftmanship, but for some reason never felt super comfortable carrying such a "status" bag. I never even thought of the Garden Party, but it's actually so perfect for my lifestyle and desire to be a bit more understated and discreet


----------



## fice16

chanelbabyboo said:


> A Kelly Doll charm….I know this is a controversial item given the price. I don’t know if I will ever put this on a bag but I consider it a piece of “art”.



This is super cute.  I also requested for one recently, and was told it may be hard to get.
Well, I've got my share of QBs this year, so I will not complain even if I would not be offered this cute charm.


----------



## mcwee

Ms Kelly 28 in Vert de gris.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Picked up this lovely pouch. The color is just something I couldn’t pass up. I happen to have this thin insert (custom for the front pocket of an Evie I no longer own) which helps the perfectly soft leather lend itself to become an easy to carry clutch! It also just right in my HAC32 . Couldn’t be happier with the Bazar Pouch GM in Magnolia Togo, like new from 2019





So under the radar, the color is brighter than I can capture. The leather smells divine.



Without insert it folds over on itself and is difficult to hand carry


With insert protects the unfinished interior and becomes a gorgeous allbeit large clutch that fits quite a bit


I also picked up a Karo GM but its going back.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

What should I say with this cutie? I am over the moon!!


----------



## Perja

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Picked up this lovely pouch. The color is just something I couldn’t pass up. I happen to have this thin insert (custom for the front pocket of an Evie I no longer own) which helps the perfectly soft leather lend itself to become an easy to carry clutch! It also just right in my HAC32 . Couldn’t be happier with the Bazar Pouch GM in Magnolia Togo, like new from 2019
> 
> View attachment 5229903
> 
> View attachment 5229895
> 
> So under the radar, the color is brighter than I can capture. The leather smells divine.
> View attachment 5229898
> View attachment 5229896
> 
> Without insert it folds over on itself and is difficult to hand carry
> View attachment 5229901
> 
> With insert protects the unfinished interior and becomes a gorgeous allbeit large clutch that fits quite a bit
> View attachment 5229892
> 
> I also picked up a Karo GM but its going back.
> View attachment 5229894


How perfect! And you found a Karo in store or ore-loved?


----------



## 880

Kuschelnudde said:


> My SO came today. I am still hyped up. The moment the SA pulled it out I was at a loss for words. Took 7 months


Belated congratulations! It’s a gorgeous combination for an SO! I am so happy for you! Wear it in great health ans hapiness


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Perja said:


> How perfect! And you found a Karo in store or ore-loved?


Thanks! Both pre loved. The Karo is going back.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Brandebourgs blanket, in colorway  écorce.


----------



## Fashionista2

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> What should I say with this cutie? I am over the moon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230141
> View attachment 5230144


It's beautiful


----------



## ilovemykiddos

amna72 said:


> Already preparing for spring


Hi,
I love the colors on this shawl. Is it a csgm? If so, would you mind sharing the code so I can have my SA hunt it down? Thank you!


----------



## amna72

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi,
> I love the colors on this shawl. Is it a csgm? If so, would you mind sharing the code so I can have my SA hunt it down? Thank you!



Here is the link to it in Europe:



			https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/echarpe-de-soie-grand-tralala-H103778Sv15/
		


and below are details from my receipt:


Echarpe de soie Grand Tralala​Couleur : blanc cassé/gold/kaki
Réf : H103778S 15
Quantité : 1​


It is a beautiful one


----------



## ilovemykiddos

amna72 said:


> Here is the link to it in Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/echarpe-de-soie-grand-tralala-H103778Sv15/
> 
> 
> 
> and below are details from my receipt:
> 
> ​
> Echarpe de soie Grand Tralala​Couleur : blanc cassé/gold/kaki
> Réf : H103778S 15
> Quantité : 1​
> 
> 
> 
> It is a beautiful one


Many thanks!


----------



## joohwangee22

Just got my First Birkin
It's in black Veau Madame sellier.
Took her out for the first time and I am in love ☺
I'm glad I got to share this with you finally❤


----------



## sonozen

As usual, the hunt for older silks brings me most joy… 

Acte III, Scene I, La Clariere
Parure des Samourais
Under the Waves


----------



## Kuschelnudde

The Hermès gods are very kind to me at the moment  Got a rodeo with lizard saddle today


----------



## Christofle

Kuschelnudde said:


> The Hermès gods are very kind to me at the moment  Got a rodeo with lizard saddle today


Lucky ! Enjoy your new goodies in the best of health!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Christofle said:


> Lucky ! Enjoy your new goodies in the best of health!



thank you, dearest handbag-friend


----------



## fatcat2523

It may seems crazy for these but I can’t resist the fluffy sandals, especially in my size is available lol.

The mini Della Gavalleria bag was out of luck. I know this style was not popular and getting extremely polar reviews. But I totally love it. The design and curve bottom was prefect and the strap is so user friendly. The price is non resistible. (Maybe cheaper than Chanel mini after November price inches lol)

Saint Louis knight was prefect to match the bag.


----------



## misspakie

Just picked up Calya Mules! I was looking for some clogs for this season and these are super light and comfortable!


----------



## mishelbe

Hermes NYC Madison 
I was able to purchase 2 - one for my sister and another for SIL.


----------



## Sufjansaves

I’m so excited to share I just got my first Birkin. It’s a gently used Birkin 30 Ardennes in Noir GHW. I agonized for so long on what kind of leather to get. I just knew I wanted it in black and wanted a leather that can withstand frequent usage. Size was also important because I’m 5’2” but I didn’t want a 25. Anyway, it should be arriving in a few days I’m so excited!!

Now I’m browsing the site for a twilly or two.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Went to NYC this weekend and I fell in love with this amazing Cashmere scarf with silk inlay. I also hit the Hermès sale and posted those pictures in a separate thread


----------



## Fashionista2

joohwangee22 said:


> Just got my First Birkin
> It's in black Veau Madame sellier.
> Took her out for the first time and I am in love ☺
> I'm glad I got to share this with you finally❤
> 
> View attachment 5230615
> 
> View attachment 5230616
> View attachment 5230617


She's beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I'm here in Cancun again for our anniversary holiday.  Here are my finds.
Bouncing Sneakers
Bride de gala oran sandals
Glenan bracelet in pink


----------



## Louisaur

Found on the AU website


----------



## Mapoon

Louisaur said:


> Found on the AU website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232047


I’m surprised it’s still available online! I got mine awhile ago in the store and lucky to find a brand new one sealed. I haven’t opened it but I know it’s beautiful!


----------



## DDCHA

nvie said:


> I’m a 37.5 for Oran. As there’s no half size for Aloha, 38 is too loose, 37 is a good fit. I would suggest go down by half a size. Good luck in searching for one.


Hi! Thanks for the info! May I ask what they cost retail if you’re in US?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My last minute shopping before leaving Cancun !
A scarf and scarf ring. The scarf is sooo beautiful, the Duo Cosmique scarf  What do you think? It will be on my wall soon !


----------



## nvie

DDCHA said:


> Hi! Thanks for the info! May I ask what they cost retail if you’re in US?


It should be about USD320


----------



## Louisaur

Mapoon said:


> I’m surprised it’s still available online! I got mine awhile ago in the store and lucky to find a brand new one sealed. I haven’t opened it but I know it’s beautiful!



I honestly thought my order would get cancelled due to “no stock”. I even um’d and ah’d about it for a few days before doing the purchase! 
I had placed a couple of orders online, only to be cancelled and told the website wasn’t reflecting items properly when I called to inquire.


----------



## this_is_rj

Louisaur said:


> I honestly thought my order would get cancelled due to “no stock”. I even um’d and ah’d about it for a few days before doing the purchase!
> I had placed a couple of orders online, only to be cancelled and told the website wasn’t reflecting items properly when I called to inquire.


I purchased the book last week too. I was surprised to see it on the website so grabbed as a Christmas gift for a friend at work.


----------



## ptptpt

My Pantographe reading lamp has just been delivered to complement my living room and the Sellier sofa


----------



## Sydny2

ptptpt said:


> My Pantographe reading lamp has just been delivered to complement my living room and the Sellier sofa
> 
> View attachment 5233947



Omg I am sure it’s you K’Ake!!! I recognize your kitty pillow! Didn’t know you are on here too!


----------



## ptptpt

Sydny2 said:


> Omg I am sure it’s you K’Ake!!! I recognize your kitty pillow! Didn’t know you are on here too!


hahah yes I have been here on and off since 2008 krub


----------



## Destiny757

First Hermes purchase! So in love and can’t wait to wear them


----------



## _vee

My first H piece


----------



## tlamdang08

Dog carrier but I will use for camping trips to carry my belonging


----------



## bagnut1

tlamdang08 said:


> Dog carrier but I will use for camping trips to carry my belonging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234661


Nice!  But I think you must mean “glamping.”


----------



## StylishMD

These boots are DIVINE. Amazingly soft leather and love the stitching detail 
Hermes Defile boots in Maroon


----------



## Book Worm

StylishMD said:


> These boots are DIVINE. Amazingly soft leather and love the stitching detail
> Hermes Defile boots in Maroon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235513
> View attachment 5235514


They look really supple.
Do they slide on/off or they have a side/back zip? 
Do post mod shots!


----------



## cap4life

Still mesmerized by this Kelly, one of my wishlist items . Each piece below will be put to good use!


----------



## StylishMD

Book Worm said:


> They look really supple.
> Do they slide on/off or they have a side/back zip?
> Do post mod shots!


Book worm they are very supple, no zips. Slide on and off very easily


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

My most recent purchase; 

Tibi square box, paprika - for storing all my H bracelets and earrings . I’m not a fan of traditional jewelry cases. Delicious wood! 

Echappee bracelet, rose gold - very very delicate, I will have to take this one off before garden work.


----------



## madamelizaking

cap4life said:


> Still mesmerized by this Kelly, one of my wishlist items . Each piece below will be put to good use!
> 
> View attachment 5235669
> 
> View attachment 5235670


OMG that's GORGEOUS.


----------



## loveone7

Klaneckya said:


> Beautiful green. What is the color name?


It's Vert Jade B30 Epsom. Most beautiful color ever! It's so stunning with the gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share my arm candies!


----------



## loveone7

It has been so challenging to get a kelly danse but I am glad I finally got my hands on one. I guess my dog thinks I can stuff it with her treats instead. It's so versatile!


----------



## floridamama

cap4life said:


> Still mesmerized by this Kelly, one of my wishlist items . Each piece below will be put to good use!
> 
> View attachment 5235669
> 
> View attachment 5235670


This is exquisite!


----------



## hers4eva

loveone7 said:


> It's Vert Jade B30 Epsom. Most beautiful color ever! It's so stunning with the gold hardware. Thanks for letting me share my arm candies!



beautiful color


----------



## loveone7

Klaneckya said:


> Beautiful green. What is the color name?





hers4eva said:


> beautiful color



Thank you. I know it's gorgeous. I was so surprised that it was even an attainable color combo.


----------



## diane278

This little gold Evie TPM (hanging here with her cousins)….


----------



## Mapoon

Picked up my birthday bag..picotin 22 in etoupe with palladium hardware. Sealed in box. But I noticed the back handle  and the strap there are double stitches. I can’t unsee it but it’s not a deal breaker coz I really love the bag. Is it normal? These are hand stitched so…


----------



## doraepeet

Rodeo touch so black in PM and MM but from resllers.


----------



## kat.fox

Mapoon said:


> Picked up my birthday bag..picotin 22 in etoupe with palladium hardware. Sealed in box. But I noticed the back handle  and the strap there are double stitches. I can’t unsee it but it’s not a deal breaker coz I really love the bag. Is it normal? These are hand stitched so…


the strap of my Picotin also has double stitches


----------



## Mapoon

kat.fox said:


> the strap of my Picotin also has double stitches


Thank you much dear!! I feel more assured now


----------



## kat.fox

Mapoon said:


> Thank you much dear!! I feel more assured now


you’re welcome!


----------



## minami

Congrats everyone! My contribution this week  bikini sandals in gris argente! Waited very long lol n my local Hermes has a little charm event going on


----------



## Logic

First time getting Hermes RTW, the material is very soft. Also trying out new coin purse as the Bastia was too bulky for me. Please let me know if you have any other recommendations on where to store coins but useful for mini bags.


----------



## Bereal

My first Birkin and first quota bag offer! A very big surprise for me as I wasn’t expecting it at all. A Birkin 25 Swift Bleu Frida.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> First time getting Hermes RTW, the material is very soft. Also trying out new coin purse as the Bastia was too bulky for me. Please let me know if you have any other recommendations on where to store coins but useful for mini bags.
> 
> View attachment 5237030


Love your haul babe!! How was ur experience in store after so long?? That little dish is sooo cute!!


----------



## Mapoon

Bereal said:


> My first Birkin and first quota bag offer! A very big surprise for me as I wasn’t expecting it at all. A Birkin 25 Swift Bleu Frida.


I love the blue! The palladium hardware complements it so well! Congrats!!


----------



## JavaJo

Best Halloween ever!!!  No tricks, just treats!


----------



## Candacex

This is my first ever H tableware piece. So excited to see this come up H site. I love this pattern & design.


----------



## Sufjansaves

Sufjansaves said:


> I’m so excited to share I just got my first Birkin. It’s a gently used Birkin 30 Ardennes in Noir GHW. I agonized for so long on what kind of leather to get. I just knew I wanted it in black and wanted a leather that can withstand frequent usage. Size was also important because I’m 5’2” but I didn’t want a 25. Anyway, it should be arriving in a few days I’m so excited!!
> 
> Now I’m browsing the site for a twilly or two.



She arrived so here's a photo! I decided against getting a Twilly for now. Maybe a bag charm instead.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Some of the birthday gifts from hubby. 
*garden party 30 in pink/bubblegum
* nail polish in 3 colors. 
*passport holder


----------



## tinkerbell68

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Some of the birthday gifts from hubby.
> *garden party 30 in pink/bubblegum
> * nail polish in 3 colors.
> *passport holder


Such a lovely and thoughtful birthday haul! Will you get your passport holder engraved? I bought my DH a plain black passport holder for our anniversary which I had engraved with his initials...it looks so awesome that I had to get myself one too


----------



## Jay Manin

My first H bag charm


----------



## Hermes Zen

Went to my store and picked up new hand cream (x2) and illuminating powder along with scarf/accessories (I will post separately once I take photos). Thanks!


----------



## lianedy

Got my first twilly ever! Jumping Twilly in Marine, Gold and Brun with my 18 year old GP 30.


----------



## Vivien Lee

B25 Noir with rghw in Togo leather. 
Also got this ex libris twilly to match the bag ❤


----------



## Book Worm

Vivien Lee said:


> B25 Noir with rghw in Togo leather.
> Also got this ex libris twilly to match the bag ❤
> View attachment 5240080


Delicious is the first adjective that came to my mind! 
What a masterpiece! I now understand the Togo demand!


----------



## Baikinman

My first rodeo pegase in my favorite purple color.


----------



## nattle

My kind SA has managed to reserve the new Apple Watch for me


----------



## sonozen

Erm… I did not expect the scarf ring to be… this big?! 

Vintage Mother of Pearl & wood Chaine d’ancre scarf ring:

(possibly only suitable for 140 CSGM…but look at that GORGEOUS SHEEN OMG )


----------



## Prinipessa

sonozen said:


> Erm… I did not expect the scarf ring to be… this big?!
> 
> Vintage Mother of Pearl & wood Chaine d’ancre scarf ring:
> 
> (possibly only suitable for 140 CSGM…but look at that GORGEOUS SHEEN OMG )
> 
> View attachment 5240659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240658


I have this scarf ring and love it.  It's best for cashmere shawls, but also looks lovely if you fold the scarf in the typical bias fold, thread the scarf ring centering in the middle or the side and wear the scarf tied in the back.  It looks like a lovely piece of jewelry.


----------



## sonozen

Prinipessa said:


> I have this scarf ring and love it.  It's best for cashmere shawls, but also looks lovely if you fold the scarf in the typical bias fold, thread the scarf ring centering in the middle or the side and wear the scarf tied in the back.  It looks like a lovely piece of jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240672
> View attachment 5240673



OMG I love how you styled it!   Especially the last one where it’s the star of the show!
Thanks so much for these inspiring knots!! Now I feel like getting the dark grey mother of Pearl piece as well as the lacquered rosewood piece too crap!


----------



## littleming

Love my new leosquare blanket… so soft… and my kitty approves too!!


----------



## _vee

Received my Uni Bangle today. It’s very pretty but unfortunately it’s going back due to some chipping(?) issues. Hope to repurchase in the boutique.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Lucky enough my SA let me score the only two sushi trays that came in after waiting for months!! Absolutely obsessed already!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Madame calfskin lipstick case in Feu...


----------



## Babygrand8

Picked up yesterday:
1 Kelly 25 veau madame, PHW,  blue nuit outside and gold inside
1 Rodeo
1 twilly
2 twilly ring
Not pictured: pink gift set for a 2022 baby girl, and pink towel for another little girl

Kelly 25 seems a bit too busy with both a twilly and a rodeo, so I will probably use one at a time


----------



## floridamama

Babygrand8 said:


> Picked up yesterday:
> 1 Kelly 25 veau madame, PHW,  blue nuit outside and gold inside
> 1 Rodeo
> 1 twilly
> 2 twilly ring
> Not pictured: pink gift set for a 2022 baby girl, and pink towel for another little girl
> 
> Kelly 25 seems a bit too busy with both a twilly and a rodeo, so I will probably use one at a time
> 
> View attachment 5242438
> View attachment 5242439
> View attachment 5242440
> View attachment 5242442


Beautiful purchases! I actually like the twillies and rodeo together


----------



## MooMooVT

La Source de Pegases Nano Losange in orange/lavande/vert. LOVE LOVE LOVE! Can't wait to wear this and incorporate it into my rotation.


----------



## Bentley143

OMG!! I was offered a mini Kelly in Jaune Bourgeon.. the color is amazing in person. I’m so in love..


----------



## tinkerbell68

Babygrand8 said:


> Picked up yesterday:
> 1 Kelly 25 veau madame, PHW,  blue nuit outside and gold inside
> 1 Rodeo
> 1 twilly
> 2 twilly ring
> Not pictured: pink gift set for a 2022 baby girl, and pink towel for another little girl
> 
> Kelly 25 seems a bit too busy with both a twilly and a rodeo, so I will probably use one at a time
> 
> View attachment 5242438
> View attachment 5242439
> View attachment 5242440
> View attachment 5242442


I have the same twirly for my bleu nuit B…I think it looks so elegant. Congrats on your beautiful treasures!


----------



## floridamama

Bentley143 said:


> OMG!! I was offered a mini Kelly in Jaune Bourgeon.. the color is amazing in person. I’m so in love..
> 
> View attachment 5242566
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242568



Congratulations! This color is divine!!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Visited H yesterday.  Purchased more dishes, coffee sets, and cups in anticipation of an all H thanksgiving ❤— also perfume, scarf 140, and bronzer.


----------



## Leo the Lion

floridamama said:


> Beautiful purchases! I actually like the twillies and rodeo together


Same here!! So pretty


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Our  SA ordered this online for us!
*Hermes yachting towel
* jersey cover

View attachment 5242969


View attachment 5242970


View attachment 5242971


View attachment 5242972


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Our  SA ordered this online for us!
*Hermes yachting towel
* jersey cover


----------



## LouiseCPH

New-to-me Halzan 31 in dark blue! What do you think is the name of the color? It was sold as “blue marine”.


----------



## mcwee

They are too cute to pass.


----------



## Hermes Zen

LOVE this scarf!  I call it the Godzilla scarf. Told my sa and now she calls it Godzilla also. For those fans, like me, here’s a close up photo. Also purchased the permabrass and palladium Etrier scarf rings for my cashmere scarves.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Hermes Zen said:


> LOVE this scarf!  I call it the Godzilla scarf. Told my sa and now she calls it Godzilla also. For those fans, like me, here’s a close up photo. Also purchased the permabrass and palladium Etrier scarf rings for my cashmere scarves.
> View attachment 5243186


Love it, too. I’m waiting for this design in the silk muffler format to arrive at my store.


----------



## ireneeguz

My first H bag, the Lindy in gold clemence leather with PHW 

Got her in size 30 to mark the milestone of turning 30


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Update— hi all.  Forgot to mention my most exciting  purchase.   H is having a bespoke event in my city this month and I have selected the pattern for a custom tailored shirt.  Will post pics when its done.


----------



## MooMooVT

Poudre d'Orfevre illuminating powder, universal lip liner, and Rouge H nail polish.


----------



## Tina_Bina

mcwee said:


> They are too cute to pass.
> View attachment 5243034


Omg what’s the name of this combo? I love them!


----------



## Cams

Destiny757 said:


> First Hermes purchase! So in love and can’t wait to wear them


Beautiful pieces congrats.


----------



## Cams

ptptpt said:


> My Pantographe reading lamp has just been delivered to complement my living room and the Sellier sofa
> 
> View attachment 5233947


Absolutely Stuning.


----------



## Cams

I bought this today and ordered this little twilly on the Australian website for a friend as a small birthday gift.


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Update— hi all.  Forgot to mention my most exciting  purchase.   H is having a bespoke event in my city this month and I have selected the pattern for a custom tailored shirt.  Will post pics when its done.


We have that event coming up - can you tell me the cost of your shirt? Will it be silk ? Very intrigued by this process - thank you in advance


----------



## Kanwal84

Birkin 25 Noir Togo GHW


----------



## hibenji

My second SO birkin 25 is here!
Gris asphalte (and jaune amber inside!) with rose gold hw.
And I was lucky enough to find Bastille gloves in my size! Sooo soft and warm❤️


----------



## DoggieBags

Cashmere scarf with lambskin leather zip pocket.


----------



## Mapoon

Babygrand8 said:


> Picked up yesterday:
> 1 Kelly 25 veau madame, PHW,  blue nuit outside and gold inside
> 1 Rodeo
> 1 twilly
> 2 twilly ring
> Not pictured: pink gift set for a 2022 baby girl, and pink towel for another little girl
> 
> Kelly 25 seems a bit too busy with both a twilly and a rodeo, so I will probably use one at a time
> 
> View attachment 5242438
> View attachment 5242439
> View attachment 5242440
> View attachment 5242442


So beautiful! I like how the blue nuit looks so subtle as under some light it looks like noir. I think twilly and rodeo combo does look pretty good as well. Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> LOVE this scarf!  I call it the Godzilla scarf. Told my sa and now she calls it Godzilla also. For those fans, like me, here’s a close up photo. Also purchased the permabrass and palladium Etrier scarf rings for my cashmere scarves.
> View attachment 5243186


What a perfect nickname for it! Love it!


----------



## Mapoon

Picked up my sticker twilly yesterday. I wasn’t a fan of the print of the twilly the puppy patch was on but after getting my etoupe picotin I felt it was a great twilly match for it! I love it so much now. So glad my SA managed to keep it for me after missing out to a colleague (whose client decided not to take it)..


----------



## serene

My november purchases from Paris  I went there on a day trip due to cheap flight  early flight to paris and late evening flight back home.
Does anyone feel the earrings’ studs on the back are too tight? I’m afraid I’ll break everything to pieces if I continue using the hermes ones, so I’m planning to use what I have from other earrings. It’s so difficult to get them off.
I’m planning to frame the 45x45 scarf on the wall


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

TankerToad said:


> We have that event coming up - can you tell me the cost of your shirt? Will it be silk ? Very intrigued by this process - thank you in advance


Hi!!  The shirt is silk from the scarves  pattern (90 size). Unfortunately, I  did not ask the price .  I am going to assume its not the standard pricing and will be over priced.   I had seen my SA with a lovely custom shirt months ago, and really wanted to get one.  Sorry I am not much help.


----------



## hoot

TankerToad said:


> We have that event coming up - can you tell me the cost of your shirt? Will it be silk ? Very intrigued by this process - thank you in advance





Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi!!  The shirt is silk from the scarves  pattern (90 size). Unfortunately, I  did not ask the price .  I am going to assume its not the standard pricing and will be over priced.   I had seen my SA with a lovely custom shirt months ago, and really wanted to get one.  Sorry I am not much help.


We had our event recently and I have a custom shirt in the making. You need to purchase five 90 cm silks at the time of the event. The cost for the work, if I remember correctly is $2600. Half of that is due at that time and the rest when completed. Hope that helps.


----------



## mcwee

Tina_Bina said:


> Omg what’s the name of this combo? I love them!


Passe Passe set.


----------



## Leo the Lion

hibenji said:


> My second SO birkin 25 is here!
> Gris asphalte (and jaune amber inside!) with rose gold hw.
> And I was lucky enough to find Bastille gloves in my size! Sooo soft and warm❤
> 
> View attachment 5243666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243669


Beautiful and Congrats! Love your color combo. How long did you SO take?


----------



## TankerToad

hoot said:


> We had our event recently and I have a custom shirt in the making. You need to purchase five 90 cm silks at the time of the event. The cost for the work, if I remember correctly is $2600. Half of that is due at that time and the rest when completed. Hope that helps.


So all in about $5,500?


----------



## mhspace

PamW said:


> My latest Hermes Haul. The To Go Strap for the Constance came in!!!! Then some other goodies. The mules are soooo comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198210


Love the constance to go!!! I added one to my wishlist!! Is it considered a quota bag or can an SA still get commission? Wondering as I just got my Kelly. Thank you!!!


----------



## hoot

TankerToad said:


> So all in about $5,500?


Correct. $2175 for five silks. And I checked my receipt. I paid $1325 deposit for the shirt to be made. Another $1325 will be due when I pick it up.


----------



## Mapoon

serene said:


> My november purchases from Paris  I went there on a day trip due to cheap flight  early flight to paris and late evening flight back home.
> Does anyone feel the earrings’ studs on the back are too tight? I’m afraid I’ll break everything to pieces if I continue using the hermes ones, so I’m planning to use what I have from other earrings. It’s so difficult to get them off.
> I’m planning to frame the 45x45 scarf on the wall


It's super cool one makes a day trip (on a flight) to Paris...and what a lovely haul!!! I have their pop H earrings are I feel they are secure enough..as long as you can see and feel abit of the end coming out you should be fine...


----------



## tinkerbell68

hoot said:


> Correct. $2175 for five silks. And I checked my receipt. I paid $1325 deposit for the shirt to be made. Another $1325 will be due when I pick it up.


Love this idea…I can only wear one beautiful silk at a time (maybe two if I twilly my bag) but if I had a shirt…haven’t heard of any such events coming my way unfortunately.


----------



## hibenji

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful and Congrats! Love your color combo. How long did you SO take?


It took 6 months. My first SO birkin took about 10 months.


----------



## Leo the Lion

hibenji said:


> It took 6 months. My first SO birkin took about 10 months.


That is pretty fast for these times!! Thanks for sharing, such a beauty!


----------



## cloee

Not much this time around but happy nonetheless.  CTG noir and calvi duo in mauve sylvestre


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Picked up my sticker twilly yesterday. I wasn’t a fan of the print of the twilly the puppy patch was on but after getting my etoupe picotin I felt it was a great twilly match for it! I love it so much now. So glad my SA managed to keep it for me after missing out to a colleague (whose client decided not to take it)..


Very nice @Mapoon ! I love the dog patch, you picotin is a neutral colour so a lot will suit. I might get one tmw if they’re available in store. Going to the petit h pop up.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Very nice @Mapoon ! I love the dog patch, you picotin is a neutral colour so a lot will suit. I might get one tmw if they’re available in store. Going to the petit h pop up.


Thank you so much dear!! Have a lovely time there! So envious!! Wish we had one here…looking forward to see what you pick up!


----------



## PamW

mhspace said:


> Love the constance to go!!! I added one to my wishlist!! Is it considered a quota bag or can an SA still get commission? Wondering as I just got my Kelly. Thank you!!!


I don’t know much about the SA commission structure. But I think this might be considered an SLG not a quota bag. Wish I was more help.


----------



## Sadayakko

I finally found this after almost two years of searching, almost thought it was discontinued...


----------



## MissyHimeko

Hi all, new here in this part of the forum and excited to be here! I got my first H bag last Thursday - a picotin 18 in Etoupe! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
My hubby received an unexpected text on last Tuesday about the Picotin 18 I was put on waitlist for and honestly, I forgot all about it because I was there to pick up belts and ties for my hubby and an Apple Watch for myself, casually mentioned it to my SA who served me during the walk in and she was super sweet to put me on the list once there was vacancy (unfortunately she left Hermes  ). I truly thought the waitlist was a myth (regular shopper at Chanel and the waitlist here in Singapore is such a lie and illusion given to new shoppers to have hope) and when my hubby received the sms, I didn’t decide to get it until the very last day (they can only hold reservations for 3 days max) as the desire long faded but oh my, when I saw and touched it, it reignited and I fell completely in love! Now I’m looking at the mini lindy and hopefully can aim towards one by next year! (I heard it is really hard to score one so I’m prepared to slowly work towards one!)


----------



## tracybeloved

Mini Kelly 5p pink !


----------



## Sakura198427

tracybeloved said:


> Mini Kelly 5p pink !


Dreamy combo.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Mapoon

Sadayakko said:


> I finally found this after almost two years of searching, almost thought it was discontinued...
> View attachment 5244467
> View attachment 5244464
> View attachment 5244466


Is this a perfume diffuser? It's so unique!


----------



## Mapoon

MissyHimeko said:


> Hi all, new here in this part of the forum and excited to be here! I got my first H bag last Thursday - a picotin 18 in Etoupe!
> View attachment 5244504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hubby received an unexpected text on last Tuesday about the Picotin 18 I was put on waitlist for and honestly, I forgot all about it because I was there to pick up belts and ties for my hubby and an Apple Watch for myself, casually mentioned it to my SA who served me during the walk in and she was super sweet to put me on the list once there was vacancy (unfortunately she left Hermes  ). I truly thought the waitlist was a myth (regular shopper at Chanel and the waitlist here in Singapore is such a lie and illusion given to new shoppers to have hope) and when my hubby received the sms, I didn’t decide to get it until the very last day (they can only hold reservations for 3 days max) as the desire long faded but oh my, when I saw and touched it, it reignited and I fell completely in love! Now I’m looking at the mini lindy and hopefully can aim towards one by next year! (I heard it is really hard to score one so I’m prepared to slowly work towards one!)


Congrats!! With Hermes it's the waiting game and sometimes you expect the unexpected..and I know in SG these are going for pretty steep prices at resellers...Chanel is a different league I guess and with increasing prices....ppl are turning to Hermes which has better quality items for the price you pay...Enjoy her coz I enjoy my 22 as well!! Hope you establish a good relationship with your new SA and get your mini lindy soon!! It's not a quota bag anyway so good luck!


----------



## mauihappyplace

This was a little surprise I found at one of the LV boutiques this weekend. I don’t normally like etoupe but in tpm with GHW was quite nice


----------



## Logic

I’ve got a CDC ring my first Hermes fine jewellery and a mosaique soy sauce plate.


----------



## amna72

Off all the Hermes shoes, these are my favourite, was very happy to find them in black and brown online


----------



## mcwee

Zebra Pegasus Giant Triangle


----------



## grismouette

my first b! I’m in love! 
b25 sellier nata


----------



## Sufjansaves

After weeks of failing to get a Pegase via h.com, I took a chance on a Petit H charm and I love the colors I got!


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> I’ve got a CDC ring my first Hermes fine jewellery and a mosaique soy sauce plate.
> 
> View attachment 5245287
> View attachment 5245288


Congrats my dear!! Both are sooo beautiful!!


----------



## kdake

I've been collecting LV bags for a while, and finally bought my very first Hermes bag last week! We don't have an H store here, and after many hours researching/searching, I got a 1993 Gulliver Kelly 32 in Vert Cru, it's almost a neon green! Very impressed with how buttery this bag is *heart eyes*


----------



## NavyRisa

Logic said:


> I’ve got a CDC ring my first Hermes fine jewellery and a mosaique soy sauce plate.
> 
> 
> Logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve got a CDC ring my first Hermes fine jewellery and a mosaique soy sauce plate.
> 
> View attachment 5245287
> View attachment 5245288
> 
> 
> 
> A CDC ring and a mosaique soy sauce plate are so beautiful. Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## cutemitt

Nothing big but I let my SA choose a new twilly for my Herbag. I think she has great taste


----------



## mishelbe

Dropped by H last Friday and SA surprised me with this beauty - Kelly Sellier 28 Ecru toile and sesame
SA picked out the twilly - Jaguar Quetzal


----------



## am1ly

My CDC 24 Lizard bracelet


----------



## Naynaykilla

Pico 18 all black - pass
Pico 18 mauve Sylvester - hell yes!
Echapee earrings - yes
B25 noir phw - pass
Cayla clogs noir - preorder yesss


----------



## Bag_lover2689

Latest purchase
Constance 18 in chèvre. Colour is framboise


----------



## Mapoon

am1ly said:


> My CDC 24 Lizard bracelet
> View attachment 5246634
> View attachment 5246635


It's so stunning!!


----------



## NavyRisa

am1ly said:


> My CDC 24 Lizard bracelet
> View attachment 5246634
> View attachment 5246635


Gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## sonozen

I love Japan vintage stores!

Many firsts for this haul!
First plisse scarf, first pink silk, first Christine Henry, first mousseline scarf, first Dimitri Rybaltchenko…

Brand new Aux portes du palais and new to me Prieres au vent!  




The plisse popped out of the box like Jack in a box!  These tight pleats are soon to be well-worn by me… 





My mum says this person reminds her of Gandhi…


----------



## fatcat2523

Was lucky to get this mini Aline with long strap with no waiting list (surprised it happened at H now a day lol). 

During waiting to pay, I saw this fringe Twilly. I know it is not everyone taste. After I convinced my mom to get 2, I started to think how to use it. I think it definitely gave bags new life/look. Love it on Della bag.


----------



## Xthgirl

1.Snagged these goodies from the US website. It’s challenging to find exotic leather CDC bracelet in size T1.

2. Mors scarf ring (permabrass)


----------



## Bereal

Got some pretty twillies for my pretty bag. I normally would not like to put charms or twillies on my bags. I quickly realized in order to keep the handles pristine, I would need Twillies on my B25. Anecdote: An advisor in my bank complimented me on my bag! I’ve been going there for 20 years with nary a peep out of him.


----------



## minami

Really loving my first H rtw and my new 120cm farandole necklace


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Bereal said:


> Got some pretty twillies for my pretty bag. I normally would not like to put charms or twillies on my bags. I quickly realized in order to keep the handles pristine, I would need Twillies on my B25. Anecdote: An advisor in my bank complimented me on my bag! I’ve been going there for 20 years with nary a peep out of him.


Is that Mykonos? If so we are bag twins!


----------



## mauihappyplace

went to pick up my lime picotin which was sent to spa for color transfer… it’s perfect and I will post in appropriate thread but my SA had this pulled aside and I almost wore it out if the store… such a statement piece


----------



## Bereal

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Is that Mykonos? If so we are bag twins!


No Bleu Frida


----------



## Hermes Zen

My DH and I recently went to H and was offered the limited edition signed Saint Louis Folia portable lamp with black wood top and frosted upper crystal shade (believe they made only 200) and also offered the ash clear crystal Folia. Loved the limited edition but didn’t quite work for us. Chose the ash clear crystal Folia. My DH purchased it as a Christmas present for me. THAT means I cannot open the box until XMAS Eve.  He also purchased the new nail cuticle oil. That I did open!


----------



## Vivien Lee

Hermes Zen said:


> My DH and I recently went to H and was offered the limited edition signed Saint Louis Folia portable lamp with black wood top and frosted upper crystal shade (believe they made only 200) and also offered the ash clear crystal Folia. Loved the limited edition but didn’t quite work for us. Chose the ash clear crystal Folia. My DH purchased it as a Christmas present for me. THAT means I cannot open the box until XMAS Eve.  He also purchased the new nail cuticle oil. That I did open!
> 
> View attachment 5249650
> View attachment 5249651


Wonder if the lighting look different with the frosted and clear version! I have the clear version and I love it!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Vivien Lee said:


> Wonder if the lighting look different with the frosted and clear version! I have the clear version and I love it!


Hi, you are spot on! It did look different and was one reason why we didn’t purchase the limited edition.


----------



## Vivien Lee

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, you are spot on! It did look different and was one reason why we didn’t purchase the limited edition.


Ohhh good to know! If that's the case I am happy that I got the clear version


----------



## masanmasan

Twilly Frange


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Bereal said:


> Got some pretty twillies for my pretty bag. I normally would not like to put charms or twillies on my bags. I quickly realized in order to keep the handles pristine, I would need Twillies on my B25. Anecdote: An advisor in my bank complimented me on my bag! I’ve been going there for 20 years with nary a peep out of him.


What color is this bag?


----------



## joohwangee22

Just picked this one up today. Brand new mule in light pink/white for 22SS


----------



## Ethengdurst

Am happy with all my purchases but especially the chypre sandals lol. They look better on me than orans cos I have wide feet. I love my pegase charm too.


----------



## Bereal

PSiLOVEbags said:


> What color is this bag?


Bleu Frida in Swift leather


----------



## boo1689

Pepto and his entourage 
Miss HoneyBaked (Pink mini kelly) joining Miss Spam (Rose Confetti mini kelly)


----------



## tinkerbell68

Sufjansaves said:


> As someone who said no Twilly in the beginning, I got another one.  I've also been stalking Gucci Princetown Mules online, but seeing photos of the Oz Mules here makes me want to get those instead.


I love my Gucci Princetown mules! So comfy and they elevate any outfit.


----------



## cloee

joohwangee22 said:


> Just picked this one up today. Brand new mule in light pink/white for 22SS
> View attachment 5250490


This looks really nice. Are you able to share the product code? Is the color rose petale as well? Thanks

Edit: Found it on the french site. blanc poros


----------



## Joyceshing

A very nice design, looks durable and easily matched with (*≧∀≦*)


----------



## Mapoon

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5250799
> View attachment 5250800
> View attachment 5250801
> 
> Am happy with all my purchases but especially the chypre sandals lol. They look better on me than orans cos I have wide feet. I love my pegase charm too.


What a beautiful haul! A good mix of everything


----------



## Lyka Lei

joohwangee22 said:


> Just picked this one up today. Brand new mule in light pink/white for 22SS
> View attachment 5250490


Woa I just added this in my wishlist .is its name Black Poros
Im considering these two dont know which to get


----------



## joohwangee22

Lyka Lei said:


> Woa I just added this in my wishlist .is its name Black Poros
> Im considering these two dont know which to get


love it!!!


----------



## hourizhi

Just got my Birkin 25 togo etoupe in GHW from the local store. It looks gorgeous )


----------



## Ana_bananas

Finally, my SO! 
K 25 Chevre


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Ana_bananas said:


> Finally, my SO!
> K 25 Chevre
> 
> View attachment 5251896


incredible!! what blue is the main body?


----------



## JeanGranger

Ana_bananas said:


> Finally, my SO!
> K 25 Chevre
> 
> View attachment 5251896


Stunning


----------



## Mapoon

Lyka Lei said:


> Woa I just added this in my wishlist .is its name Black Poros
> Im considering these two dont know which to get


I cant imagine your dilemma..but depends on your wardrobe...I would think the Blanc colour would be a good neutral instead of white...good luck!


----------



## Ana_bananas

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> incredible!! what blue is the main body?



It’s Celeste


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I can't contain my happiness,  after 8 months it is here.  I thought I had to wait for more than a year!


----------



## Louisaur

Another one of those “I thought I’ve missed out” finds on H AU!


----------



## Mapoon

Louisaur said:


> Another one of those “I thought I’ve missed out” finds on H AU!


Congrats dear! It’s tricky to stalk in our AU website!


----------



## Lyka Lei

Mapoon said:


> I cant imagine your dilemma..but depends on your wardrobe...I would think the Blanc colour would be a good neutral instead of white...good luck!


Yeah thank you. I did choose the blanc. Maybe the white ghw in the future


----------



## Ellabright

Ana_bananas said:


> Finally, my SO!
> K 25 Chevre
> 
> View attachment 5251896


Beautiful


----------



## Pivoine66

Hermes Zen said:


> LOVE this scarf!  I call it the Godzilla scarf. Told my sa and now she calls it Godzilla also. For those fans, like me, here’s a close up photo. Also purchased the permabrass and palladium Etrier scarf rings for my cashmere scarves.
> View attachment 5243186


After having pondered for a while now ...
I am a fan of coral tones and love your scarf. However, "busy" designs often don't suit me personally. And 70s are usually difficult for me, too.
Would it be possible for you to take a photo of this beautiful scarf in the "bias-fold" (by this I mean folding the opposite corners towards each other and then folding each side lengthwise to the middle and again until they lie on top of each other like a long baguette), ideally once from the top left/ bottom right and once from the bottom right/ bottom left?
My boutique doesn't have it and I only want to have it ordered if it shows the colours that suit me in this fold. In any case, compliments on this beautiful scarf and thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Ellabright

Loving my new collection and the Izmir sandal for hubby all I want for Christmas now is K28 to compliment all these


----------



## Hermes Zen

Pivoine66 said:


> After having pondered for a while now ...
> I am a fan of coral tones and love your scarf. However, "busy" designs often don't suit me personally. And 70s are usually difficult for me, too.
> Would it be possible for you to take a photo of this beautiful scarf in the "bias-fold" (by this I mean folding the opposite corners towards each other and then folding each side lengthwise to the middle and again until they lie on top of each other like a long baguette), ideally once from the top left/ bottom right and once from the top right/ bottom left?
> My boutique doesn't have it and I only want to have it ordered if it shows the colours that suit me in this fold. In any case, compliments on this beautiful scarf and thank you for sharing it.


Hi !  Well, this is the best I can do. Sorry for the shadow fingers.  
Per your request, first two photos are top left/ bottom right and last two photos are top right/ bottom left:


----------



## bagnut1

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi !  Well, this is the best I can do. Sorry for the shadow fingers.
> Per your request, first two photos are top left/ bottom right and last two photos are top right/ bottom left:
> 
> View attachment 5252815
> View attachment 5252816
> View attachment 5252817
> View attachment 5252818


That is a beautiful scarf!

(And NFN I am always so amazed at the kindness of fellow TPF-ers.)


----------



## lolanfrank

Cabasellier 46 in etoupe. Finally, a decent work bag!


----------



## lindacherie

lolanfrank said:


> Cabasellier 46 in etoupe. Finally, a decent work bag!



Congrats! My sister got one in Gold and absolutely loves it. Now I want one in Etoupe as well. Would you mind sharing a pic?


----------



## lolanfrank

lindacherie said:


> Congrats! My sister got one in Gold and absolutely loves it. Now I want one in Etoupe as well. Would you mind sharing a pic?


Ok don’t laugh. It’s nighttime I went to the white bathroom floor for a pic. I wore a double sens out a few years ago. This is smidge bigger great for laptop and various junk


----------



## lindacherie

lolanfrank said:


> Ok don’t laugh. It’s nighttime I went to the white bathroom floor for a pic. I wore a double sens out a few years ago. This is smidge bigger great for laptop and various junk



Thank you so much for the pic.  I’m also on the hunt for Double Sens, but no luck yet. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## grapegravity

These are the lastest loot along with Finesse earrings


----------



## Pivoine66

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi !  Well, this is the best I can do. Sorry for the shadow fingers.
> Per your request, first two photos are top left/ bottom right and last two photos are top right/ bottom left:
> 
> View attachment 5252815
> View attachment 5252816
> View attachment 5252817
> View attachment 5252818


Gorgeous!!! Thank you so so much, dear Hermes Zen. Now I really have to get it. Cross fingers - I so hope my SA can order it for me on Monday (2 x Fomo strikes again ...).


----------



## Pivoine66

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi !  Well, this is the best I can do. Sorry for the shadow fingers.
> Per your request, first two photos are top left/ bottom right and last two photos are top right/ bottom left:
> 
> View attachment 5252815
> View attachment 5252816
> View attachment 5252817
> View attachment 5252818


shadow fingers ??? Where? Which fingers? Is that a sign of "intoxicated with H-beauty" when one no longer notices anything else?


----------



## serene

Ordered few things online  I’ve been thinking about these shoes for so long and finally decided to get them. And they feel soooo good! I’ve read many saying that they are very comfortable and this is so true.
The sweater I need to return though as it just does not feel worth the price or it doesn’t fit well.


----------



## bagalogist

Hermès Kelly 28 Sellier Casaque Tri-Color
Exterior: Rouge Coeur/Rose Extreme
Interior: Bleu Zanzibar
Epsom PHW


----------



## lill_canele

Wish I could post photos but most of these are gifts  


For myself: a gold Kelly belt in rose gold
My dad: A blue tie with a dog chasing an orange ball
My friend: a 90 cm scarf
My friend’s fiancé: a pocket square


----------



## audreylita

bagalogist said:


> Hermès Kelly 28 Sellier Casaque Tri-Color
> Exterior: Rouge Coeur/Rose Extreme
> Interior: Bleu Zanzibar
> Epsom PHW
> 
> View attachment 5253194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253202


What an interesting clever combo!  Where did they put the Hermes stamp?


----------



## Vivien Lee

joohwangee22 said:


> Just picked this one up today. Brand new mule in light pink/white for 22SS
> View attachment 5250490


May I ask if the canvas insole lining is comfy? This color looks so beautiful but I wonder if the canvas insole is comfortable. Thanks so much!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Goodlock in Box Calf. The removable wrist strap and capacity make this a great easy and under the radar piece. Can’t wait to watch her patina!


----------



## happiness07

joohwangee22 said:


> Just picked this one up today. Brand new mule in light pink/white for 22SS
> View attachment 5250490


Love these . Are they comfortable?


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

Saw this in store yesterday and i couldn’t resist 

Silver-sheen obsidian dial really got me there…


----------



## bagalogist

audreylita said:


> What an interesting clever combo!  Where did they put the Hermes stamp?


Good question, will check and revert 
Why didn't i think of this


----------



## DR2014

bagalogist said:


> Hermès Kelly 28 Sellier Casaque Tri-Color
> Exterior: Rouge Coeur/Rose Extreme
> Interior: Bleu Zanzibar
> Epsom PHW
> 
> View attachment 5253194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253202


Gorgeous!! Did it come with a strap, and if yes, what color is it? Thanks!!


----------



## sonozen

Erm… more silks…? 





(There were all 5 colourways of Lazy Leopardesses in store to choose from; felt like a kid in a candy store omg!)


----------



## supermommy101

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Wild Singapore scarf in Singapore Exclusive CW, Into the Canadian Wild scarf, Wild Singapore change tray, and Rodeo Touch PM
> 
> View attachment 5018454
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018455


Where did you find the into Canadian wild scarf? So beautiful!


----------



## Ruedubac

sonozen said:


> Erm… more silks…?
> 
> View attachment 5254278
> 
> View attachment 5254279
> 
> (There were all 5 colourways of Lazy Leopardesses in store to choose from; felt like a kid in a candy store omg!)


Hee hee I can tell you love that gorgeous terracotta color (both scarves have similar color). Those panthers' eyes are amazing. Congrats.


----------



## sonozen

Ruedubac said:


> Hee hee I can tell you love that gorgeous terracotta color (both scarves have similar color). Those panthers' eyes are amazing. Congrats.



Haha yes somehow orange shades make my skin pop and glow! The corail in Duo Cosmique and the potiron in Lazy Leopardesses brings me alive! 

I was actually considering the camel Lazy Leopardesses because I only have ONE neutral earthy shade scarf and it looked quite elegant and chic on, but the moment I wrapped the potiron Leopardesses… my friend and the SA immediately said “this, get this”… 

Another orange, here I come! I’ll likely be tying the Leopardesses as a halter top for our festive Lunar New Year. 
(The vert noir Leopardesses is gorgeous too, but that’d be too similar to the vert noir Duo Cosmique so pass!)


----------



## drmole

Happy Birthday to me! 
Calvi
Avalon 
2 pairs of Chypre


----------



## oranGetRee

Happy to share my new member of the H family!

I appreciate the SA who helped me as my original SA is currently on long leave. Long story short, the SA and I chatted then she went away to get my hand cream. She came back and told me that she sought her manager's approval and offered me the item I always wanted. Super amazing feeling and I was thinking "omg! They have the one I want!" 

After several months of procrastination on whether I should get it and one month of wait after asking to be placed on waitlist with my original SA, I welcomed home this babe.

Presenting.... my Constance-to-go in rose texas and lacquered hardware! *heart*


----------



## carrie8

Now, i get it, all the bags are in Singapore


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

oranGetRee said:


> Happy to share my new member of the H family!
> 
> I appreciate the SA who helped me as my original SA is currently on long leave. Long story short, the SA and I chatted then she went away to get my hand cream. She came back and told me that she sought her manager's approval and offered me the item I always wanted. Super amazing feeling and I was thinking "omg! They have the one I want!"
> 
> After several months of procrastination on whether I should get it and one month of wait after asking to be placed on waitlist with my original SA, I welcomed home this babe.
> 
> Presenting.... my Constance-to-go in rose texas and lacquered hardware! *heart*
> 
> View attachment 5254862
> View attachment 5254863
> View attachment 5254864



Omg so gorgeous, everything!! Congrats! What color is your B? Bleu Zanzibar?


----------



## oranGetRee

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg so gorgeous, everything!! Congrats! What color is your B? Bleu Zanzibar?



It's Bleu Frida.


----------



## Candacex

My 1st Hermès bag! Picotin 18 in etoupe & a Kelly 18 belt. My husband actually purchased these items at the end of last month (when we went in to begin my H journey) & I waited patiently till my birthday this morning to open.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Ana_bananas said:


> Finally, my SO!
> K 25 Chevre
> 
> View attachment 5251896


This is a beautiful combination SO!! Congratulations


----------



## Prada Prince

My newest acquisition! Despite not having shopped in Hermes and that particular store since 2018, I created my wishlist in September this year.

Lo and behold, I got a wonderful email on Friday letting me know a bag on my list had come in, and that I had until Monday to view the bag. I was gobsmacked that I had my wish list fulfilled so quickly when I kept hearing how no one had any B/K/C offers especially in London.

I rushed over today with an hour to spare before the store closed (they don’t open on Sundays and this was my one opportunity) and was presented with this gorgeous verdant beauty!

It is a Vert Cypres Birkin 35 in Clemence with Gold HW, and I am absolutely obsessed with it now!


----------



## Vivien Lee

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Scored my first Constance today in the Lyon boutique — I thought it would be impossible during PFW but I guess dreams do come true
> 
> Constance 24 in Rouge H, GHW, made of Veau Madame leather:
> View attachment 5211004
> 
> View attachment 5211008
> 
> Also picked up the Oz mules in beige sarrazin (my first step to exotics lol) & the Kelly belt in etoupe with RGHW
> View attachment 5211010


I am thinking about getting the oz mule in this combo! Wondering how do you like this color so far? Thanks!!


----------



## ardenp

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Goodlock in Box Calf. The removable wrist strap and capacity make this a great easy and under the radar piece. Can’t wait to watch her patina!
> 
> View attachment 5253572


Omg is this a current or vintage piece? Have been hunting for the perfect H clutch...


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Vivien Lee said:


> I am thinking about getting the oz mule in this combo! Wondering how do you like this color so far? Thanks!!


It's been great! I've tried on the white ones in store and like this a lot better because over time the mules may stretch out horizontally & the white color seems to make the feet look wider than usual. This color is close to my skintone so I feel it doesn't look as wide on the feet. Modshots here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/post-34788720


----------



## Vivien Lee

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> It's been great! I've tried on the white ones in store and like this a lot better because over time the mules may stretch out horizontally & the white color seems to make the feet look wider than usual. This color is close to my skintone so I feel it doesn't look as wide on the feet. Modshots here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-latest-hermes-purchase.886190/post-34788720


Ohhh it looks AMAZING on you  thanks so much. Now I really want it ☺ hope the size my SA set aside for me fits me!


----------



## teatew

Latest find for the wife.  Constance 18 in mysore rose sakura.  

SA called while I was out of town last week and was surprised to hear that she was holding it for me. Picked it up today and wife decided she needed to twilly it immediately.

Figures I would end up with a C18 before coming across a Picotin 18.  Oh well - I keep waiting.


----------



## sbones

It took four months of going into the store and checking online, finally got an Evelyne 29 for my mom. It was meant to be a birthday gift, but will now be for Christmas.

I hope the strap is to her taste, apparently they are releasing a round with patterned rather than plain straps.

On a fun note - two stunning B25s on display in Selfridges, one Bleu Nuit GHW and one a pink tone with PHW, possibly rose poupre? I’m bad with the pinks. Both pics attached.


----------



## Marmotte

SO B25 Retourné Chèvre Mysore
Bleu Céleste / Orange Poppy
Rose Gold Hardware


----------



## steffysstyle

A few weeks ago I picked up my first SO. A Kelly 25, togo, retourne (craie and toffee lining) with phw.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Marmotte said:


> SO B25 Retourné Chèvre Mysore
> Bleu Céleste / Orange Poppy
> Rose Gold Hardware
> View attachment 5255664


Simply STUNNING! Enjoy!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ireneeguz said:


> My first H bag, the Lindy in gold clemence leather with PHW
> 
> Got her in size 30 to mark the milestone of turning 30
> 
> View attachment 5243344



Congrats to The perfect bag! I’ve had mine in the exact same combo for many years - still my most used bag, still looks like new


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

ardenp said:


> Omg is this a current or vintage piece? Have been hunting for the perfect H clutch...


Hi, this is from 2009


----------



## parisallyouneed

Shopping in Paris two weeks ago : Masan & Masan, Duo cosmique, Carre sur teint Pivoine, Cheval Punk gavroche, evelyne TPM (terre battue), hand cream, nail oil and two bracelets. I am going for happy colors lately.


----------



## hclubfan

steffysstyle said:


> A few weeks ago I picked up my first SO. A Kelly 25, togo, retourne (craie and toffee lining) with phw.
> 
> View attachment 5255765
> View attachment 5255767
> View attachment 5255769
> View attachment 5255770



Absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

fatcat2523 said:


> Was lucky to get this mini Aline with long strap with no waiting list (surprised it happened at H now a day lol).
> 
> During waiting to pay, I saw this fringe Twilly. I know it is not everyone taste. After I convinced my mom to get 2, I started to think how to use it. I think it definitely gave bags new life/look. Love it on Della bag.


Love these. But my 8-month-old puppy would chase/chew those tassels to bits.


----------



## misspakie

My new necklace! I love that it layers nicely with my other jwl!


----------



## vesna

The best feeling in the world when I get a small Hermes goodie in the colour I have never seen IRL and it makes me so happy !!!
Rose Été calvi


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

24 Change Purse in rose azalee, my favorite H pink. Also trying out the Rose Hermés in 32 Rose Pommette.


----------



## catchingfireflies

My first Hermes Twilly!


----------



## mcpro

drmole said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> Calvi
> Avalon
> 2 pairs of Chypre
> 
> View attachment 5254677



love the orange chypre sandals


----------



## pastelwisteria

Kelly to go wallet noir ostrich! My first ostrich piece and first Hermes purse!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

bagalogist said:


> Hermès Kelly 28 Sellier Casaque Tri-Color
> Exterior: Rouge Coeur/Rose Extreme
> Interior: Bleu Zanzibar
> Epsom PHW
> 
> View attachment 5253194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253202


I didn't know that hermes still make 3 color SO s. That's good.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Here are the rest of my accessories together with my special order Kelly 25
*orange sweater dress
*yellow shirt with leather horse logo
* 2 orange Avalon pillows
*oran sandals in  jaune sable 
*oran sandals in vert embrun 
*18k white gold gambade ring
*gray cashmere scarf
*orange/gray cashmere scarf
*kelly25 chevre, brushed ghw, rose lipstick/blue celeste combo (I posted this a week ago)


----------



## acrowcounted

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I didn't know that hermes still make 3 color SO s. That's good.


It’s not a SO. It’s a new design of Kellys called “Casaque”. Tricolor SOs are still rested (outside of the new edition of these Casaque models on the SO menu in very limited color ways.)


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

acrowcounted said:


> It’s not a SO. It’s a new design of Kellys called “Casaque”. Tricolor SOs are still rested (outside of the new edition of these Casaque models on the SO menu in very limited color ways.)


Thanks for enlightening me.  Lol


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Not really sure their intended purpose but for me — appetizer dishes


----------



## tigger83

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Not really sure their intended purpose but for me — appetizer dishes


Beautiful


----------



## bagalogist

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I didn't know that hermes still make 3 color SO s. That's good.



My SO disappeared in thin air, I was offered this Limited Edition instead


----------



## Summerof89

bagalogist said:


> My SO disappeared in thin air, I was offered this Limited Edition instead


how did that happen? how long has it been since you placed your SO?


----------



## bagalogist

Summerof89 said:


> how did that happen? how long has it been since you placed your SO?


i think almost 3 yrs, lost track. RC exterior, Chevre, anemone interior, chevre, 28k Retourne with shorter shoulder strap


----------



## mochiblure

New amusement for my BBB30: Geegee Savannah Zebra charm (white tag still attached). This charm is larger in size than I expected!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Sharing to you vintage scarves purchased from Dillard's estate sale.  I think the Maharaja is beautiful.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

bagalogist said:


> My SO disappeared in thin air, I was offered this Limited Edition instead


You are lucky!!


----------



## teatew

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Here are the rest of my accessories together with my special order Kelly 25
> *orange sweater dress
> *yellow shirt with leather horse logo
> * 2 orange Avalon pillows
> *oran sandals in  jaune sable
> *oran sandals in vert embrun
> *18k white gold gambade ring
> *gray cashmere scarf
> *orange/gray cashmere scarf
> *kelly25 chevre, brushed ghw, rose lipstick/blue celeste combo (I posted this a week ago)



That yellow shirt looks familiar - pick this up at the Wynn location this past weekend?  Might have ran into each other if it was...


----------



## iamyumi

Shadow B 25 in gold, swift
Came with simpler packaging than I was used to, as there’s no hardware/lock/clochette


----------



## gatorpooh

Jumping boots to match Ms K


----------



## Steve_NoTravelNoLife

Not a bag, but our first purchase from the boutique is make up.

Twilly eau Ginger
Poudre D'Orfevre
Rouge 54 Mat - Rose Nuit
Rouge 74 Mat - Rose Magenta


----------



## bagalogist

audreylita said:


> What an interesting clever combo!  Where did they put the Hermes stamp?



Hermes stamp on top of the zipper but I can't seem to locate the year stamp.
My apologies, unable to attach photos, probably technical glitch.


----------



## bagalogist

DR2014 said:


> Gorgeous!! Did it come with a strap, and if yes, what color is it? Thanks!!


Yes came with Rouge Coeur/Rose extreme dual color strap, Rouge Coeur clochette with blue Zanzibar interior.
My apologies, unable to attach photos, could be some technical glitch with Tpf atm.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

teatew said:


> That yellow shirt looks familiar - pick this up at the Wynn location this past weekend?  Might have ran into each other if it was...


Lol


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I picked up sweaters from men line which I love


----------



## floridamama

steffysstyle said:


> A few weeks ago I picked up my first SO. A Kelly 25, togo, retourne (craie and toffee lining) with phw.
> 
> View attachment 5255765
> View attachment 5255767
> View attachment 5255769
> View attachment 5255770


----------



## hokatie

Early Blackfriday shopping for me  .
Happy Thanksgiving to all members!!!!


----------



## WKN

Blue dominates my bag acquisitions these two months! Togo B25 in bleu nuit GHW and clemence H31 in bleu pale/bleu glacier PHW. Also paired them with the Kelly Dole charm in bleu electrique and the Lift pendant in bleu saphir.


----------



## paula24jen

Miss B’s first outing and she’s lovin’ it, although I don’t think I’ll be making an appearance in the Wildlife thread!


----------



## KristinS

paula24jen said:


> Miss B’s first outing and she’s lovin’ it, although I don’t think I’ll be making an appearance in the Wildlife thread!
> 
> View attachment 5259351


Beautiful! What color is this?


----------



## paula24jen

kstropp said:


> Beautiful! What color is this?


Rouge grenat


----------



## Poohbeary

I wasn’t expecting this cutie since the stocks were really low, but my SA was a sweetheart, she tried really hard for my Christmas gift eventhough this bag was not technically her part of “quota”. It was belong to other SA who offered it to his client and she rejected the offer. My SA then asked the other SA if she can sell it to me. So, here is 1923 Mini Bolide Gris Etain in Evercolor leather  It is a nice addition to my mini collection.


----------



## Sufjansaves

A few purchases came in from my home store… I just got myself Oran sandals and I’m happy to report the size is perfect. I also got my partner a new belt that also fits him great.


----------



## katsigner

Purchased these 2 140 cashmere/silk scarves!

L'epopee d'Hermes & 12 leopards!


----------



## Bereal

Ana_bananas said:


> Finally, my SO!
> K 25 Chevre
> 
> View attachment 5251896


So pretty Congratulations


----------



## renee_nyc

Purchased a few weeks ago in Paris. I went to visit a friend who moved there and we also visited FSH where I picked up some lipstick and a Brandebourgs Points shawl.


----------



## Vivien Lee

My SA set aside this pair of OZ mule for me ☺ beige color with lizard strap!


----------



## KristinS

Vivien Lee said:


> My SA set aside this pair of OZ mule for me ☺ beige color with lizard strap!
> 
> View attachment 5260664


Fabulous purchase! I ❤️❤️❤️ mine. Enjoy


----------



## Candacex

2 coffee cups & little box with lid in mosaique au 24. Starting to build a little tea & coffee set. Now if I can just find the teapot!


----------



## StylishMD

Oran sandals in Rouge H.
CDC belt Rouge H/Cappucine


----------



## keirii

Picked up these 2 ❤
tea time scarf & reversible 24 mm belt - bleu brume and bleu de prusse


----------



## sheeby

Also posted in the Chicago boutique thread. Overall stock is low, however I was able to get a few things. Picked up:
- H Deco Platter
- Air Tag with Gold Luggage Tag Holder
- Kelly Double tour bracelet in Blue with GHW
- 2 nail polish colors
- Silver scarf ring
- A pair of suede booties and Catalya espadrille were ordered and are being sent to me. The espadrilles were very impractical this time of year, but I loved the color, Beige Dore, and thought the versatility would make them very wearable in the summer.

Here are few things that weren't in store:
- Double tour Apple Watch - wanted a double tour strap with the watch but thin pickings
- Tableware very very limited, the platter I purchased was taken off the display (SA said probably 6 months before houseware inventory will be more readily available)
- RTW seemed lighter than usual
- Only silver scarf rings
- SLG selection very very thin - almost no Calvis or Bastias
- Shoes, not all sizes in certain styles...FYI, I'm a 36.5-37 in shoes for reference, I was quite happy the two pairs could be ordered!

My SA recently left, so I met my new SA yesterday. Happy I could find a few of these items and will post the booties & espadrilles once they arrive.


----------



## corgimom11

My November purchases for the most part! I think I might have missed a couple of small things, and the crystal were sets of 4. I am very lucky to have been able to come across them! The Calya clogs and the ombre lizard orans were a (what felt to me) long wait so I was pleased to see them finally come in! The bag is a birkin 25 sellier and I am so happy to have it!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

corgimom11 said:


> My November purchases for the most part! I think I might have missed a couple of small things, and the crystal were sets of 4. I am very lucky to have been able to come across them! The Calya clogs and the ombre lizard orans were a (what felt to me) long wait so I was pleased to see them finally come in! The bag is a birkin 25 sellier and I am so happy to have it!
> 
> View attachment 5261743
> View attachment 5261744
> View attachment 5261745


the lizard orans are TDF!! Also, is your table runner also from H?


----------



## corgimom11

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> the lizard orans are TDF!! Also, is your table runner also from H?



The table runner was a gift, definitely not from H but I am not sure where it was purchased


----------



## fatcat2523

As noted before the overall inventory is very low, apparently my store is stopping taking name on waitlist for so high demand items such as blanket and pillow. All stocks will be first come first serve order so previous list will no longer be effective. I was lucky to get my hands on these with recent shipment with been on list for almost a year.

- A pair grey Avalon pillows in small size
- A Carmel Avalon pillow in large size


----------



## Heyawesome

Vivien Lee said:


> My SA set aside this pair of OZ mule for me ☺ beige color with lizard strap!
> 
> View attachment 5260664


Did you get exact size ? Or half size up?


----------



## Vivien Lee

Heyawesome said:


> Did you get exact size ? Or half size up?


I got the same size as my other pair of Hermès. Half size up would have been too big for me.


----------



## sammix3

Vivien Lee said:


> My SA set aside this pair of OZ mule for me ☺ beige color with lizard strap!
> 
> View attachment 5260664


I got these last week and love them!  Such a versatile color


----------



## Ethengdurst

keirii said:


> Picked up these 2 ❤
> tea time scarf & reversible 24 mm belt - bleu brume and bleu de prusse
> View attachment 5261082
> View attachment 5261083
> View attachment 5261084


That tea time scarf cw is amazing!


----------



## bagsaddicts

Got myself an o’kelly pendant. The rghw caught my attention. And im just preparing myself for an alternative bag charm hehehe 

My hubby got a chypre sandal in khaki/noir combi. My SA brought it out & she said it’s the new collection. My hubby couldnt resist. Im still jealous  Nonetheless so thankful for my SA


----------



## Hermes Zen

Received my 90cm marble silk cashmere/silk Ex-Libris scarf from H.com.  The grey background looked a little darker than what I saw online. Very happy with how the colors look. Not as washed out IMHO. Here’s some photos. I will post a couple more pics under the Marble Silk thread. One that is against the marble silk twilly and silk Robe de Soir 90cm scarf so you can see the three close together. Bonus was The Daily Knot newspaper and H24 sample fragrance!!


----------



## keirii

Ethengdurst said:


> That tea time scarf cw is amazing!


thank you! it's so pretty in person! I almost forgot about it.  My SA ordered it for me back in July and it finally arrived


----------



## JavaJo

Beyond Happy!!!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

JavaJo said:


> Beyond Happy!!!
> View attachment 5264640


Enjoy this beautiful gem!!! Dreamy!! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## Mapoon

JavaJo said:


> Beyond Happy!!!
> View attachment 5264640


So stunning!! Hermes does pretty good Reds!! My fav colour!!


----------



## lunasauntie

Went into the store to look at tableware but walked out with this color in Oran and Oasis versions


----------



## Book Worm

JavaJo said:


> Beyond Happy!!!
> View attachment 5264640


Stunning!


----------



## BirkinBish

I was able to pick up this fantastic duo of a matching Evelyne TPM and Pegase Rodeo in Mauve Sylvestre. I recently heard from both FSH and George V that the TPM size will be out of production until further notice, so happy I was able to get this fantastic little bag in time!


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

JavaJo said:


> Beyond Happy!!!
> View attachment 5264640



Wow what shade of red is it ?


----------



## callais

BirkinBish said:


> I was able to pick up this fantastic duo of a matching Evelyne TPM and Pegase Rodeo in Mauve Sylvestre. I recently heard from both FSH and George V that the TPM size will be out of production until further notice, so happy I was able to get this fantastic little bag in time!
> 
> View attachment 5264932


I've never even liked mauve but this combination you have is sublime!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## BirkinBish

callais said:


> I've never even liked mauve but this combination you have is sublime!! Enjoy!!!


I’m not usually one for purple undertones either but these were just the perfect pale pink!


----------



## JavaJo

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> Wow what shade of red is it ?


Thanks!  Its a Verso - Rouge de Coeur on the Outside and Rouge Piment on the Inside


----------



## mcwee

Was collecting Hippomobile mug and this little one came along  Mini Evelyn in Anemone.


----------



## Nerja

my new Pegase Pop Clic in marine - with my feathered friend ! 


And dear @LovingTheOrange sorry for the long delay, but here is a photo of me in the white sweater I bought in September.  It finally got chilly enough to wear it.  It’s a little cropped and boxy.  Super comfortable, warm, and the knit is so pretty!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Nerja said:


> my new Pegase Pop Clic in marine - with my feathered friend !
> View attachment 5265209
> 
> And dear @LovingTheOrange sorry for the long delay, but here is a photo of me in the white sweater I bought in September.  It finally got chilly enough to wear it.  It’s a little cropped and boxy.  Super comfortable, warm, and the knit is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5265215


Picture of the day winner!!!!  Loving your lovely clic clac and the handsome fella (or chickie)


----------



## Lejic

A little treat for myself. I meant to get a more colorful one but couldn’t help but love how the black blended with my darker watch.


----------



## carrie bagshaw

getbetterwithH said:


> My new to me Paris Bombay in black Vache Liegee. Very happy to have found it. To baby the light interior a bit, I again bought one of MaiTai‘s inserts. She has some new designs, and all my bags have one of her inserts. For the P-B 35, her kelly 35 is a good fit btw.
> 
> View attachment 4830512
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830513


Really sorry to revive an old thread, but do you happen to know the name and size of this insert please?


----------



## tinkerbell68

carrie bagshaw said:


> Really sorry to revive an old thread, but do you happen to know the name and size of this insert please?


Looks like the MaiTai insert for the Kelly 35 Retourne which also works well for the 24/24 35


----------



## carrie bagshaw

tinkerbell68 said:


> Looks like the MaiTai insert for the Kelly 35 Retourne which also works well for the 24/24 35


Thank you


----------



## hheaven04

Kelly 28 sellier gris perle ostrich GHW


----------



## Hermeaddict

hheaven04 said:


> Kelly 28 sellier gris perle ostrich GHW
> View attachment 5265468


Wow! Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## hers4eva

BirkinBish said:


> I was able to pick up this fantastic duo of a matching Evelyne TPM and Pegase Rodeo in Mauve Sylvestre. I recently heard from both FSH and George V that the TPM size will be out of production until further notice, so happy I was able to get this fantastic little bag in time!
> 
> View attachment 5264932



beautiful pink colors


----------



## NL3181

something in pink...Rose shocking evie 33


----------



## BirkinBish

Finally unboxed the unicorn I picked up this week… A Constance 18 in marbled silk Rose Mexico/Rose Azalea with PHW. I haven’t been able to find one like it in the mini size anywhere online, but perhaps some of you have seen it? I remember seeing the 23 version in the spring and loving it but being unsure of the size, so this is just perfect.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

Congratulations on a very special piece!



BirkinBish said:


> Finally unboxed the unicorn I picked up this week… A Constance 18 in marbled silk Rose Mexico/Rose Azalea with PHW. I haven’t been able to find one like it in the mini size anywhere online, but perhaps some of you have seen it? I remember seeing the 23 version in the spring and loving it but being unsure of the size, so this is just perfect.


----------



## mcpro

Calvi  in box leather
Rodeo Pegasus
Milan limited edition bag charm


----------



## kat.fox

mcpro said:


> Calvi  in box leather
> Rodeo Pegasus
> Milan limited edition bag charm
> View attachment 5265821


calvi twins! I loved mine so much that I had to order box bastia too


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally took my new Vert Cyprès B35 out for a spin today after picking it up from the boutique 2 weeks ago!


----------



## mcpro

kat.fox said:


> calvi twins! I loved mine so much that I had to order box bastia too


Yay!! Twins !! Oh !! Need to find that Bastia lol!!


----------



## mcpro

Updated haul!! 
collected from different stores
TPM mauve Sylvestre - LAX store
Box Calvi  - Padova Italy  
mini bearn wallet blue frida
Rodeo Pegasus 
Cocktail glass bag charm
Santorini Sandals   All in Milan store


----------



## Xthgirl

Picked up my SO Heure watch 21mm with diamonds, mother of pearl case in matte etoupe alligator strap.

Extra Heure shiny alligator strap in vieux rose.Cheval d Orient Change tray.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Went to pick up my bingata twillies (one with red dog sticker) and my lovely sa thought I'd like these scarves and colorways. Double sided De l Ombrelle Aux Duels 90cm and Duo Cosmique 90cm.    Plus, I added another cape cod band to my collection this time in rose sakura. The bonus were the holiday season scarf box. Happy to see one of my fav scarf that I call the 'Godzilla scarf' was the selected pattern for 2021.   Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## kat.fox

mcpro said:


> Yay!! Twins !! Oh !! Need to find that Bastia lol!!


it’s available on the french website and EU websites too 


			https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/porte-monnaie-bastia-H078405CK89/


----------



## mcpro

kat.fox said:


> it’s available on the french website and EU websites too
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/porte-monnaie-bastia-H078405CK89/


wish I live in EU..


----------



## llh914

Got a 24/24 29 Togo/Swift Noir PHW and a Danse Pacifique Twilly to match!


----------



## doraepeet

Rodeo pegase so black in MM


----------



## bagalogist

audreylita said:


> What an interesting clever combo!  Where did they put the Hermes stamp?


----------



## bagalogist

DR2014 said:


> Gorgeous!! Did it come with a strap, and if yes, what color is it? Thanks!!



came with everything, full set. Strap is dual color, one side is Rouge D'Coeur, the other side Rose Extreme。
Clochette: D'Coeur exterior, Blue Zanzibar interior


----------



## Stansy

BirkinBish said:


> Finally unboxed the unicorn I picked up this week… A Constance 18 in marbled silk Rose Mexico/Rose Azalea with PHW. I haven’t been able to find one like it in the mini size anywhere online, but perhaps some of you have seen it? I remember seeing the 23 version in the spring and loving it but being unsure of the size, so this is just perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5265656
> View attachment 5265657


I saw both the 18 and the 24 on display in my local boutique yesterday - absolutely stunning!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hermes Zen said:


> Went to pick up my bingata twillies (one with red dog sticker) and my lovely sa thought I'd like these scarves and colorways. Double sided De l Ombrelle Aux Duels 90cm and Duo Cosmique 90cm.    Plus, I added another cape cod band to my collection this time in rose sakura. The bonus were the holiday season scarf box. Happy to see one of my fav scarf that I call the 'Godzilla scarf' was the selected pattern for 2021.   Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5266019


Hi! Congrats! I really would like to see some modelling pictures on L’ Ombrelles aux Duels. TIA!! I am very interested in the pink version. There is so much going on in the corners, which is what I like in scarfs. Enjoy wearing your treasures!


----------



## lishukha

Two scarves, a blush and my first pair of oasis sandals for my 40th birthday  can’t wait to wear them!


----------



## Baggieluv

Fresh from stores: Oz mules in new color - rose petale!


----------



## Sufjansaves

Got the new Apple Watch S7 in 41mm. It’s very pretty! But now I need a bag in gold


----------



## candyapple15

Pre-loved Bolide 27 from year 1995 in box leather, color Bleu marine.


----------



## sonnetsofsilk

My SA surprised me on Monday with this 
B30 Sellier in Gold with PHW
I am so very happy


----------



## 880

sonnetsofsilk said:


> My SA surprised me on Monday with this
> B30 Sellier in Gold with PHW
> I am so very happy
> View attachment 5268703


congratulations! This is gorgeous and I am so happy for you!

DH and I went shopping mainly for him


----------



## bubablu

Nerja said:


> my new Pegase Pop Clic in marine - with my feathered friend !
> View attachment 5265209


 OMG, this little guy is adorable!


----------



## DR2014

My new-to-me strap! I can't figure out all the colors on the strap - rose confetti, white, maybe terre battue? and brown?


----------



## Hermes Zen

My new rodeo pegase pm came in the mail from h.com. Can’t believe my order went through!!! Colors: framboise, rose sakura and rouge. This looks great with my k and it’s twilly!


----------



## mcpro

Hermes Zen said:


> My new rodeo pegase pm came in the mail from h.com. Can’t believe my order went through!!! Colors: framboise, rose sakura and rouge. This looks great with my k and it’s twilly!
> View attachment 5268882
> View attachment 5268883


perfection!!!!


----------



## Otis31

My special order and a twilly (too bad they only had one in this color way)!


----------



## WKN

Otis31 said:


> My special order and a twilly (too bad they only had one in this color way)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268959


Such a beautiful red! Would you mind sharing details of this gorgeous (chevre?) lady?


----------



## hers4eva

Otis31 said:


> My special order and a twilly (too bad they only had one in this color way)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268959



love how you tied her twilly, I will have to try this


----------



## Otis31

WKN said:


> Such a beautiful red! Would you mind sharing details of this gorgeous (chevre?) lady?


Yes, chèvre! Rouge H with Rose Mexico interior and framboise stitching.


----------



## Otis31

hers4eva said:


> love how you tied her twilly, I will have to try this


Thank you! I’ve gotten better with my bows since I always use twillys on my TPMs in the summer.


----------



## faab89

Otis31 said:


> My special order and a twilly (too bad they only had one in this color way)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268959



I have the same twilly and it is my favorite one! I love the look!!


----------



## hippo@alice

Sharing my second Hermès mini purchase in 2021. Early Xmas presents  to myself. ❤


----------



## phoenixfeather

Evelyne III GM in biscuit


----------



## missBV

phoenixfeather said:


> Evelyne III GM in biscuit
> 
> View attachment 5270139
> View attachment 5270140



Wow super gorgeous! Biscuit looks different with different leather


----------



## phoenixfeather

missBV said:


> Wow super gorgeous! Biscuit looks different with different leather


Thank you so much.


----------



## papertiger

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 5268358
> 
> Pre-loved Bolide 27 from year 1995 in box leather, color Bleu marine.



So beautiful, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

880 said:


> congratulations! This is gorgeous and I am so happy for you!
> 
> DH and I went shopping mainly for him
> View attachment 5268786
> View attachment 5268787



Very happy to be Cheval Punk siblings with your DH


----------



## hopiko

Recent Treasures:
Sellier K28 in Mauve with matching twilly
Clic 12 3-way card case in cactus
Clic H 21 in RdC with permabrass
Calya Clogs in black
TPM Evelyne in Noir
Also got the 12 Leopards CSGM in blue/green CW

I think it is funny that the Calya clog looks so big next to the bags!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## missBV

hopiko said:


> Recent Treasures:
> Sellier K28 in Mauve with matching twilly
> Clic 12 3-way card case in cactus
> Clic H 21 in RdC with permabrass
> Calya Clogs in black
> TPM Evelyne in Noir
> Also got the 12 Leopards CSGM in blue/green CW
> 
> I think it is funny that the Calya clog looks so big next to the bags!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5270649



Love the mauve Sylvester Kelly! It’s a very versatile colour! Enjoy!


----------



## Mapoon

mcwee said:


> Was collecting Hippomobile mug and this little one came along  Mini Evelyn in Anemone.
> View attachment 5265051


Love this colour!! Congrats!!


----------



## lcnyc123

Just picked up a mini lindy touch, gold with GHW... swift leather. Love it!


----------



## papertiger

hopiko said:


> Recent Treasures:
> Sellier K28 in Mauve with matching twilly
> Clic 12 3-way card case in cactus
> Clic H 21 in RdC with permabrass
> Calya Clogs in black
> TPM Evelyne in Noir
> Also got the 12 Leopards CSGM in blue/green CW
> 
> I think it is funny that the Calya clog looks so big next to the bags!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5270649




Loving those clogs!


----------



## Ellabright

hopiko said:


> Recent Treasures:
> Sellier K28 in Mauve with matching twilly
> Clic 12 3-way card case in cactus
> Clic H 21 in RdC with permabrass
> Calya Clogs in black
> TPM Evelyne in Noir
> Also got the 12 Leopards CSGM in blue/green CW
> 
> I think it is funny that the Calya clog looks so big next to the bags!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5270649


 what a beautiful  collection you have. is the calya clog comfortable?


----------



## Nerja

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Picture of the day winner!!!!  Loving your lovely clic clac and the handsome fella (or chickie)





bubablu said:


> OMG, this little guy is adorable!


Thank you so much dear @bubablu and @Mrs.Hermess !He is a good boy !


----------



## llalaill

Went into the Beverly Hills store and they had very low stock. Asked for 4 different pairs of shoes, any maxi twillies, and a few other twilly/scarves but nothing. Came away with some new Orans.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

*clic clac H bijoux trompe L'  oeil bracelet ( white and PHW)
* ex libris twilly in blanc/marine/gris
* face and eye illuminating powder
* milo lambskin grisgris  rodeo Pegase bagcharm in orange poppy/terre battue/craie
* mega chariot porcelain ashtray hand painted platinum trim (looks like transformer)


----------



## fatcat2523

@MrsMBunboxing that’s what comes to my mind too. When I first saw this, I loved the design on the porcelain than scarf.  I love all Dasike Nomura designs. So tempted to get the punk scarf.


----------



## nashpoo

fatcat2523 said:


> @MrsMBunboxing that’s what comes to my mind too. When I first saw this, I loved the design on the porcelain than scarf.  I love all Dasike Nomura designs. So tempted to get the punk scarf.


I’m obsessed with the ash tray! My sa showed it to me yesterday.. need it for my hubby!


----------



## Kels057

A new-to-me Black Evelyne TPM in excellent condition!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

fatcat2523 said:


> @MrsMBunboxing that’s what comes to my mind too. When I first saw this, I loved the design on the porcelain than scarf.  I love all Dasike Nomura designs. So tempted to get the punk scarf.


Wow


----------



## H’sKisses

Couldn’t resist this little horsie!


----------



## Cool Gal

Recent purchases:
-Clic H Bijoux Trompe L’Oeil (White with GHW)
-Gambade Bracelet
-Pegase Framboise/Rose Sakura/H Sellier


----------



## cutemitt

Ulysee Mini notebook cover in Curry and refill   I was debating between this colour and Azur but chose this in the end


----------



## exchangeluxury

Picked up my Beautiful ex libris twilly box last week  such a beautiful piece


----------



## hopiko

missBV said:


> Love the mauve Sylvester Kelly! It’s a very versatile colour! Enjoy!


Thank you!  I usually lean toward gold hardware but the silver is so perfect on this color...cool and subtle!!


----------



## hopiko

Ellabright said:


> what a beautiful  collection you have. is the calya clog comfortable?


Thank you!  Yes, the clogs are very comfortable! So perfect with black slacks or jeans!


----------



## hopiko

exchangeluxury said:


> Picked up my Beautiful ex libris twilly box last week  such a beautiful piece


This is beautiful!  Such a lovely home for your treasures!


----------



## exchangeluxury

@hopiko Yup I m so excited!


----------



## step2005

Excited about Herbag Magnolia/Bleu Saphir & Royal Permabrass Loafer! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## mugenprincess

exchangeluxury said:


> Picked up my Beautiful ex libris twilly box last week  such a beautiful piece


That's gorgeous! Congrats! Would you mind sharing the price for this beauty?


----------



## exchangeluxury

mugenprincess said:


> That's gorgeous! Congrats! Would you mind sharing the price for this beauty?


$910 + Tax


----------



## peachminnie

my baby is home
mini kelly 2 in epsom sellier nata ghw
i worked so hard to finally own her


----------



## amna72

My Christmas presents


----------



## cali_to_ny

exchangeluxury said:


> Picked up my Beautiful ex libris twilly box last week  such a beautiful piece


I've always been so curious about this lovely piece! Is it meant to hold multiple twillies or just one? Would love to see an inside shot of how you use it!


----------



## Xthgirl

cutemitt said:


> Ulysee Mini notebook cover in Curry and refill   I was debating between this colour and Azur but chose this in the end
> 
> View attachment 5272502
> View attachment 5272503
> View attachment 5272504



Can this be used with agenda refil?


----------



## Xthgirl

Bought this small item.


----------



## Xthgirl

I loveee the colorway.


----------



## exchangeluxury

cali_to_ny said:


> I've always been so curious about this lovely piece! Is it meant to hold multiple twillies or just one? Would love to see an inside shot of how you use it!



Here are the shots. I put 5 twillies and I m sure it can hold more than 10+


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My 2nd Q Bag just got offered to me.

***Kelly 25 Sellier Ostrich Noir GHW.***

Love you so much my H angel SA for make the 2 happened this year.


----------



## cali_to_ny

exchangeluxury said:


> Here are the shots. I put 5 twillies and I m sure it can hold more than 10+


So great to know, and you have a beautiful collection! Thank you!


----------



## mcwee

Got my Kelly belt today. I saw a horseshoe stamp on hardware. Is it common or special? Nevertheless still happy to get my combi


----------



## cutemitt

htxgirl said:


> Can this be used with agenda refil?


I think so…but you’ll have to find the refill in Mini size  I don’t know if there’s such thing available


----------



## Lilac_GG

Some colour in the form of a Della Cavalleria double face scarf 90 (bought yesterday)


----------



## Baggieluv

Finally got myself a Pegase - blue saphir/violet/blue France!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> My 2nd Q Bag just got offered to me.
> 
> ***Kelly 25 Sellier Ostrich Noir GHW.***
> 
> Love you so much my H angel SA for make the 2 happened this year.
> 
> View attachment 5273158



The Queen of all Birds.

Les Peaux Precieuses !!


----------



## sonozen

Finally, after a long search in the crazily overpriced market… A well-loved Alice Shirley piece of art! 






I love the turtle omggg my heart!!!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

mcwee said:


> Got my Kelly belt today. I saw a horseshoe stamp on hardware. Is it common or special? Nevertheless still happy to get my combi
> View attachment 5273298
> View attachment 5273299



I’m really curious what a horseshoe stamp means. My Kelly belt is RGHW and it also has a stamp but not a horseshoe shape


----------



## joohwangee22

Added some more to my shoe collection


----------



## peonies13

I couldn’t pass up this little Passifolia beauty when I visited my SA last week. I haven’t decided what to use it for, but for the moment I’m just enjoying looking at it


----------



## marcvan

Unbox my Christmas presents early ‍


----------



## mcwee

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I’m really curious what a horseshoe stamp means. My Kelly belt is RGHW and it also has a stamp but not a horseshoe shape



Seems is some kind of marking. I also curious what are the various kind of markings on the belt.


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

marcvan said:


> Unbox my Christmas presents early ‍
> 
> View attachment 5273570


Beautiful boots.  Mod shots if u can


----------



## tlamdang08

Great scarves for me today.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bonus from my SA early Christmas ornament gift for me. I will hang it in my car


----------



## Four Tails

My left foot is larger than my right, so I put that boot on first and snapped this odd pose before putting on the second shoe. They came home with me, and so did a few other objects.


----------



## Prinipessa

tlamdang08 said:


> Great scarves for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273849
> 
> Bonus from my SA early Christmas ornament gift for me. I will hang it in my car
> View attachment 5273850
> View attachment 5273852
> View attachment 5273851


Love your scarves and Love the bonus gift, where is your local store located?


----------



## buffalogal

Got two scarves for use as wall art. I saw someone post an ashtray of the Mega Chariot design and fell in love so I bought the scarf on h.com. And I have been looking for this cw of this size Three Graces since it hit my radar and it popped up on Fashionphile. So pleased to get both!


----------



## Lilac_GG

Couldn't resist popping in given the proximity to work... here's my chaîne d'ancre enchaînée ring. Also received the cutest candy cane (for my son) and a tree charm!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Four Tails said:


> My left foot is larger than my right, so I put that boot on first and snapped this odd pose before putting on the second shoe. They came home with me, and so did a few other objects.
> 
> View attachment 5273896
> View attachment 5273898


Love these boots!! Are they the Neo?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My latest purchase as my boutique has no new shipment of anything that I am looking for. 

The Geegee bag charm in orange poppy and mauve sylvestre.


----------



## Xthgirl

My second quota bag from the boutique . Cant resist. I thought epsom would not be the best for this bag but it just looks beautiful in this color combi and is lightweight too.. This will be a forever bag knowing it will hold its shape.  Birkin 30 epsom phw in sesame . A bright natural color. Will post more pics tomorrow… the lighting is rather off on these pics. Also bought a pair of shoe— will post tomorrow


----------



## Pampelmuse

My newest pop of colour. This season’s Oran!


----------



## WKN

Pampelmuse said:


> My newest pop of colour. This season’s Oran!
> View attachment 5275406
> View attachment 5275407


This is a beautiful Alice Shirley's L'Esprit de la Foret's CW - indeed a perfect match for your Orans!


----------



## iSpeakYande

Last week at the Chicago store, I purchased 2 Apple Watches, some perfume, and a couple of extra Apple Watch bands. My original SA is gone, so I now have to start building another relationship.


----------



## Xthgirl

htxgirl said:


> My second quota bag from the boutique . Cant resist. I thought epsom would not be the best for this bag but it just looks beautiful in this color combi and is lightweight too.. This will be a forever bag knowing it will hold its shape.  Birkin 30 epsom phw in sesame . A bright natural color. Will post more pics tomorrow… the lighting is rather off on these pics. Also bought a pair of shoe— will post tomorrow



Here they are: 
Hermes B30 epsom in sesame phw (bag in the middle)
Destin mocassin calfskin loafers in naturel phw sz 36

See the color comparison with gold clemence picotin and jaune ambre clemence birkin.


----------



## periogirl28

Recent purchases include Carlotta clogs in Black, Orans in Rose Petale, Leopard Enamel in RG, and a bag for Christmas which waits under the tree.


----------



## buffalogal

My first Birkin! Pre-loved from AFF (authenticated from Bababebi). Black, Togo 35 w/PHW. Bag is from 2003 but outside of a few scratches on the hardware it seems perfect to me. I wanted something with some life lived already. I just got it and am in my pjs but I am sure I will be modeling it more this weekend!


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Double post, but as with all things H, i can't contain myself. Volver boots 90 and 60 in pics


----------



## tigergirl

Pampelmuse said:


> My newest pop of colour. This season’s Oran!
> View attachment 5275406
> View attachment 5275407


The colors are breathtaking.


----------



## tigergirl

Recent purchases Calya clogs/mules, Destin loafer, sweater, K28 Epsom sellier vert Criquet


----------



## Pampelmuse

tigergirl said:


> The colors are breathtaking.


Thank you! This is going to be a good season with happy colours. We all need more happiness in our life.


----------



## Pampelmuse

tigergirl said:


> Recent purchases Calya clogs/mules, Destin loafer, sweater, K28 Epsom sellier vert Criquet


Hi, are the Calya clogs real to size? TIA,


----------



## sammix3

amna72 said:


> My Christmas presents


Love the boots!  Are they TTS and how do they compare to Oran sizing?


----------



## sammix3

PSiLOVEbags said:


> Double post, but as with all things H, i can't contain myself. Volver boots 90 and 60 in pics


So cute!  How do the sizing run compared to Oran?


----------



## Four Tails

cali_to_ny said:


> Love these boots!! Are they the Neo?


Sorry for the delay -- yes, these are the Neo boots! And thanks!


----------



## Tonimichelle

buffalogal said:


> My first Birkin! Pre-loved from AFF (authenticated from Bababebi). Black, Togo 35 w/PHW. Bag is from 2003 but outside of a few scratches on the hardware it seems perfect to me. I wanted something with some life lived already. I just got it and am in my pjs but I am sure I will be modeling it more this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275919
> View attachment 5275920
> View attachment 5275921
> View attachment 5275920
> View attachment 5275921


It’s gorgeous! Absolutely love the veining


----------



## amna72

sammix3 said:


> Love the boots!  Are they TTS and how do they compare to Oran sizing?



My size is 39.5 and I got a 39. To be honest 39.5 was not available, so I tried 40 and 39. 40 was too big, 39 was ok
I take Orans preferably in 39.5, so with these you can go half a size down.


----------



## closetluxe

I also purchased a CDC ring but it had to be ordered from the website and will be shipped directly to me.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5277002
> View attachment 5277003
> View attachment 5277004
> View attachment 5277005
> 
> I also purchased a CDC ring but it had to be ordered from the website and will be shipped directly to me.


Oh wonderful goodies!!!  I love your new necklace! Enjoy  ❤️


----------



## closetluxe

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Oh wonderful goodies!!!  I love your new necklace! Enjoy  ❤️


Thank you so much!


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

sammix3 said:


> So cute!  How do the sizing run compared to Oran?


I wear 39 orans and the 38.5 boots fit well.


----------



## Ruedubac

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5277002
> View attachment 5277003
> View attachment 5277004
> View attachment 5277005
> 
> I also purchased a CDC ring but it had to be ordered from the website and will be shipped directly to me.


That purple horse is absolutely gorgeous. congrats


----------



## mauihappyplace

My SA invited me to the store to pick up my Christmas gift a petit H ornament and I didn’t plan on getting anything but then I spotted this clutch in noir chèvre and this other one in beton/ blanc/rouge? and just needed to increase my clutch life


----------



## closetluxe

Ruedubac said:


> That purple horse is absolutely gorgeous. congrats


Thanks!  It's actually mauve sylvester and it wasn't a Yes at first, but hubby convinced me to get it.


----------



## annaria

I am 178cm but like small bags. My sweet SA surprised me with this when I came in for a scarf. He showed me 3 scarves but the first was perfect (forgot to take pic), and this Vert Cypress is also super sweet.  He recently got promoted and I can’t be happier for him - not surprised either as he has the memory of an elephant and has great taste.


----------



## Hermes Zen

I picked up these H goodies from the store this week. Another Cape Cod strap in cognac epsom and steel buckle. A Collier de Chien Twilly ring in palladium finish brass. Two Ex-Libris twillys in beige, blanc and caramel to go with yet ANOTHER Duo Cosmique 90cm scarf in caramel, orange and gris. And couldn’t resist the cute 70cm Rendez-vous Chez H vintage scarf that has a rodeo hanging out of a jean pocket.


----------



## Mapoon

My wonderful SA got me my last 2 wishlist items for 2021. My first Hermes slg which is the chevre mysore calvi duo verso in quebracho with mauve sylverster interior. I was originally told there was epsom version but there is only single colours available. I like the dual colour concept so here it is. Photo of it versus seeing it in person is so different…the store lights make the colours look different…

And my very first Rodeo PM in jaune d or/bleu zanzibar/rouge h…I wanted a colourful one so I let him grab what he thought I would like as it’s hard to decide on an exact combo and what will come in..I needed time to warm up to this colour combo as I don’t really see it around like online or social media but I love it so much now and it will definitely be the perfect addition of colour to my other H bags.

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Mapoon said:


> My wonderful SA got me my last 2 wishlist items for 2021. My first Hermes slg which is the chevre mysore calvi duo verso in quebracho with mauve sylverster interior. I was originally told there was epsom version but there is only single colours available. I like the dual colour concept so here it is. Photo of it versus seeing it in person is so different…the store lights make the colours look different…
> 
> And my very first Rodeo PM in jaune d or/bleu zanzibar/rouge h…I wanted a colourful one so I let him grab what he thought I would like as it’s hard to decide on an exact combo and what will come in..I needed time to warm up to this colour combo as I don’t really see it around like online or social media but I love it so much now and it will definitely be the perfect addition of colour to my other H bags.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Congratulations on your beautiful pieces!
Would you mind sharing the reference number of the calvi duo?
I would be thankful for your help


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Mapoon said:


> My wonderful SA got me my last 2 wishlist items for 2021. My first Hermes slg which is the chevre mysore calvi duo verso in quebracho with mauve sylverster interior. I was originally told there was epsom version but there is only single colours available. I like the dual colour concept so here it is. Photo of it versus seeing it in person is so different…the store lights make the colours look different…
> 
> And my very first Rodeo PM in jaune d or/bleu zanzibar/rouge h…I wanted a colourful one so I let him grab what he thought I would like as it’s hard to decide on an exact combo and what will come in..I needed time to warm up to this colour combo as I don’t really see it around like online or social media but I love it so much now and it will definitely be the perfect addition of colour to my other H bags.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


And are you sure the calvi duo is quebracho or isnt it caramel/toffee? I am just asking because I only know the combo in caramel/mauve but I would love to have one if its quebracho  but I never saw this combo thats why I am asking


----------



## 880

tlamdang08 said:


> Great scarves for me today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273849
> 
> Bonus from my SA early Christmas ornament gift for me. I will hang it in my car
> View attachment 5273850
> View attachment 5273852
> View attachment 5273851


Love these! I cannot wait to see how you will style and photograph the scarves too! Happy Christmas! Hugs


----------



## Mapoon

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> And are you sure the calvi duo is quebracho or isnt it caramel/toffee? I am just asking because I only know the combo in caramel/mauve but I would love to have one if its quebracho  but I never saw this combo thats why I am asking


Thank you for your compliments. Sure no worries I managed to get a photo of the sticker on the box as my SA usually remove it. The colours are so similar..seeing it in real life and on a photo gives different colour outcomes.Hope this helps to find the piece you are after  .


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Mapoon said:


> Thank you for your compliments. Sure no worries I managed to get a photo of the sticker on the box as my SA usually remove it. The colours are so similar..seeing it in real life and on a photo gives different colour outcomes.Hope this helps to find the piece you are after  .


Thank you so so much! I am very happy to hear that its quebracho and will definitely write my SA and try to get this combo, fingers crossed. Thank you


----------



## H’sKisses

Mapoon said:


> My wonderful SA got me my last 2 wishlist items for 2021. My first Hermes slg which is the chevre mysore calvi duo verso in quebracho with mauve sylverster interior. I was originally told there was epsom version but there is only single colours available. I like the dual colour concept so here it is. Photo of it versus seeing it in person is so different…the store lights make the colours look different…
> 
> And my very first Rodeo PM in jaune d or/bleu zanzibar/rouge h…I wanted a colourful one so I let him grab what he thought I would like as it’s hard to decide on an exact combo and what will come in..I needed time to warm up to this colour combo as I don’t really see it around like online or social media but I love it so much now and it will definitely be the perfect addition of colour to my other H bags.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



I love your Calvi duo! I’m hoping for a bright color, but after seeing yours I wouldn’t mind a neutral with a pop of color inside! But only single colors for Epsom, right? I was thinking Epsom would be the sturdiest for me and I wouldn’t have to worry about throwing it in with other things…. Would you mind sharing the price?


----------



## Mapoon

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I love your Calvi duo! I’m hoping for a bright color, but after seeing yours I wouldn’t mind a neutral with a pop of color inside! But only single colors for Epsom, right? I was thinking Epsom would be the sturdiest for me and I wouldn’t have to worry about throwing it in with other things…. Would you mind sharing the price?


Thank you so much! I was feeling the same way too..I was hoping for epsom as it feels more sturdy like you said and I’m sure there are dual colours available in Epsom which I seen on social media in a similar colourway m but maybe not in my country Australia just the single colours and I saw the gold, etoupe and black. But having the small pop of colour inside makes it alittle bit special. The goatskin didn’t feel too bad either. It would feel softer if it was the normal calvi. Epsom plain cost AUD$685 and this goatskin was AUD$730  Ask your SA on the colour combos getting to your store.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mapoon said:


> Thank you so much! I was feeling the same way too..I was hoping for epsom as it feels more sturdy like you said and I’m sure there are dual colours available in Epsom which I seen on social media in a similar colourway m but maybe not in my country Australia just the single colours and I saw the gold, etoupe and black. But having the small pop of colour inside makes it alittle bit special. The goatskin didn’t feel too bad either. It would feel softer if it was the normal calvi. Epsom plain cost AUD$685 and this goatskin was AUD$730  Ask your SA on the colour combos getting to your store.


 Thank you so much!


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> My wonderful SA got me my last 2 wishlist items for 2021. My first Hermes slg which is the chevre mysore calvi duo verso in quebracho with mauve sylverster interior. I was originally told there was epsom version but there is only single colours available. I like the dual colour concept so here it is. Photo of it versus seeing it in person is so different…the store lights make the colours look different…
> 
> And my very first Rodeo PM in jaune d or/bleu zanzibar/rouge h…I wanted a colourful one so I let him grab what he thought I would like as it’s hard to decide on an exact combo and what will come in..I needed time to warm up to this colour combo as I don’t really see it around like online or social media but I love it so much now and it will definitely be the perfect addition of colour to my other H bags.
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!


Congratulations @Mapoon ! Well deserved for Xmas can’t wait to see that rodeo on your picotin


----------



## Louisaur

Rose Petale is more pink in person, it’s so lovely 
I’m usually a 37.5 - 38. My SA held the last Oran in 38.5 for me even after multiple request from other SAs to release, so I can try on and see the colour; then held these in 37, which actually fitted perfectly!, I didn’t even know they did the colour for Santorini


----------



## fatcat2523

So blessed for everything this year. Happy Holidays to everyone. My SA has worked so hard to get me what I wanted. When she offered me this bag (Kelly , I have my doubts. 
1) it wasn’t GHW. Not sure if the PHW will Be toocold for gold.
2) Epsom leather is a bit stiff
3) stitching is gold on gold vs normal natural color thread.

However the more I look at it, the same color thread is better with the silver hardware. The overall combination is more unique. also got a strap so you think it will looked dated and less classic?

My angel SA was able to get this P18 for my SIL before Christmas.


----------



## Hermes Zen

fatcat2523 said:


> So blessed for everything this year. Happy Holidays to everyone. My SA has worked so hard to get me what I wanted. When she offered me this bag (Kelly , I have my doubts.
> 1) it wasn’t GHW. Not sure if the PHW will Be toocold for gold.
> 2) Epsom leather is a bit stiff
> 3) stitching is gold on gold vs normal natural color thread.
> 
> However the more I look at it, the same color thread is better with the silver hardware. The overall combination is more unique. also got a strap so you think it will looked dated and less classic?
> 
> My angel SA was able to get this P18 for my SIL before Christmas.


It's gorgeous!  Congratulations!!  I have a b25 in gold with palladium hw and love it.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

fatcat2523 said:


> So blessed for everything this year. Happy Holidays to everyone. My SA has worked so hard to get me what I wanted. When she offered me this bag (Kelly , I have my doubts.
> 1) it wasn’t GHW. Not sure if the PHW will Be toocold for gold.
> 2) Epsom leather is a bit stiff
> 3) stitching is gold on gold vs normal natural color thread.
> 
> However the more I look at it, the same color thread is better with the silver hardware. The overall combination is more unique. also got a strap so you think it will looked dated and less classic?
> 
> My angel SA was able to get this P18 for my SIL before Christmas.


Pretty! I think your K looks stunning bc personally I dont like contrast stitching is this 25?


----------



## hphile

fatcat2523 said:


> So blessed for everything this year. Happy Holidays to everyone. My SA has worked so hard to get me what I wanted. When she offered me this bag (Kelly , I have my doubts.
> 1) it wasn’t GHW. Not sure if the PHW will Be toocold for gold.
> 2) Epsom leather is a bit stiff
> 3) stitching is gold on gold vs normal natural color thread.
> 
> However the more I look at it, the same color thread is better with the silver hardware. The overall combination is more unique. also got a strap so you think it will looked dated and less classic?
> 
> My angel SA was able to get this P18 for my SIL before Christmas.



I love the yellow pop of color inside!


----------



## Genepi

I 


fatcat2523 said:


> So blessed for everything this year. Happy Holidays to everyone. My SA has worked so hard to get me what I wanted. When she offered me this bag (Kelly , I have my doubts.
> 1) it wasn’t GHW. Not sure if the PHW will Be toocold for gold.
> 2) Epsom leather is a bit stiff
> 3) stitching is gold on gold vs normal natural color thread.
> 
> However the more I look at it, the same color thread is better with the silver hardware. The overall combination is more unique. also got a strap so you think it will looked dated and less classic?
> 
> My angel SA was able to get this P18 for my SIL before Christmas.


love this bag! I agree that the gold on gold makes edgy and unique- a very different take on gold. Beautiful bag, enjoy!


----------



## Xthgirl

fatcat2523 said:


> So blessed for everything this year. Happy Holidays to everyone. My SA has worked so hard to get me what I wanted. When she offered me this bag (Kelly , I have my doubts.
> 1) it wasn’t GHW. Not sure if the PHW will Be toocold for gold.
> 2) Epsom leather is a bit stiff
> 3) stitching is gold on gold vs normal natural color thread.
> 
> However the more I look at it, the same color thread is better with the silver hardware. The overall combination is more unique. also got a strap so you think it will looked dated and less classic?
> 
> My angel SA was able to get this P18 for my SIL before Christmas.



youre very lucky, the K is stunning in this combo and was also in my wishlist. I prefer the gold leather with phw.


----------



## fatcat2523

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Pretty! I think your K looks stunning bc personally I dont like contrast stitching is this 25?


Thank you. Yes it is Kelly 25


----------



## LoveHMCVXOXO

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5277002
> View attachment 5277003
> View attachment 5277004
> View attachment 5277005
> 
> I also purchased a CDC ring but it had to be ordered from the website and will be shipped directly to me.



Beautiful haul! I've been contemplating about purchasing the Farandole necklace for a while. Only thing is I've heard from a SA that the silver will lose color over time, but never confirmed or got a second opinion. Did you hear anything about this potential discoloring?


----------



## Xthgirl

LoveHMCVXOXO said:


> Beautiful haul! I've been contemplating about purchasing the Farandole necklace for a while. Only thing is I've heard from a SA that the silver will lose color over time, but never confirmed or got a second opinion. Did you hear anything about this potential discoloring?



sterling silver will oxidize over time but u can always get it cleaned or use a polisher/ solution that can be bought in store. Found one in cvs a while back.
Personally i never buy sterling silver as i consider them fashion jewelry.  They loose value unlike solid gold which you can resell eventually by gram weight.
I always try to buy solid gold in bangles, earrings and necklaces.

The only fashion pieces i have and will keep is one CC brooch and the word “Chanel” brooch. From Hermes: i have to admit i own scarf and twilly rings though and those are made of palladium.


----------



## closetluxe

LoveHMCVXOXO said:


> Beautiful haul! I've been contemplating about purchasing the Farandole necklace for a while. Only thing is I've heard from a SA that the silver will lose color over time, but never confirmed or got a second opinion. Did you hear anything about this potential discoloring?


I think with anything silver there’s the potential of tarnishing but you can polish it back to its beautiful self.


----------



## Babygrand8

Very lucky to be able to grab this off the H site.  According to the website, the wing is made with polished Niloticus lizard.  Price is USD$790 before tax.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Congratulations @Mapoon ! Well deserved for Xmas can’t wait to see that rodeo on your picotin


Thank you so much dear!!! Looking forward to my next trip out  



fatcat2523 said:


> So blessed for everything this year. Happy Holidays to everyone. My SA has worked so hard to get me what I wanted. When she offered me this bag (Kelly , I have my doubts.
> 1) it wasn’t GHW. Not sure if the PHW will Be toocold for gold.
> 2) Epsom leather is a bit stiff
> 3) stitching is gold on gold vs normal natural color thread.
> 
> However the more I look at it, the same color thread is better with the silver hardware. The overall combination is more unique. also got a strap so you think it will looked dated and less classic?
> 
> My angel SA was able to get this P18 for my SIL before Christmas.


I believe some H items will need a short time to warm up if it's not your first choice/combo. But I agree with what you said and yes that gold on gold with silver hardware does make the combo abit softer and that patterned strap is gorgeous, adds another dimension to the bag. Congrats on both bags!! Enjoy them in good health!!



Babygrand8 said:


> Very lucky to be able to grab this off the H site.  According to the website, the wing is made with polished Niloticus lizard.  Price is USD$790 before tax.
> View attachment 5279022
> View attachment 5279022
> View attachment 5279023


You are definitely very lucky!! This touch Pegasus is really gorgeous!!


----------



## Alice's craze

Scarf ring. Perfect for winter!


----------



## Alice's craze

momofboys said:


> View attachment 4739293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini halzan barenia leather


Do they still make mini Halzan? I love to get one.


----------



## sonozen

Happy scarf mail from the land of luxury vintage treasures, just in time for Christmas!!! 

Noel au 24 Faubourg plisse in my favourite navy colourway


----------



## KristinS

J_sv said:


> Kelly 28, Un Point Sur Deux, Rouge H, Veau Graine Monsieur / Formule Chic scarf 90
> 
> View attachment 5001598


This bag is gorgeous! Would you provide details on how you were offered this bag?


----------



## hphile

Alice's craze said:


> Do they still make mini Halzan? I love to get one.








						Hooray for the Halzan...
					

Hi everyone. I am interested to buy the halzan. Does anybody know the price in euro now for size 25 and 31?




					forum.purseblog.com
				




afaik they are discontinuing the halzan mini 22 and the halzan 25 is what many people refer to as the mini now. The only other size is 31. 

They might still have halzan 22 in stores but they're just not producing new ones. I think I saw a 22 in store in the last year, but honestly the 22 and 25 don't look that different to me so I could have been confused.


----------



## castiel

Just received my Sandales Izmir with "H Labyrinthe" print and iconic "H" cut-out.


----------



## coloradolvr

New to me So Kelly. The one that got away from me. I discovered after it was discontinued. So happy to find one in great condition with a wonderful slouch.  ❤️


----------



## Tasha1

Bought a bathing suit, sorry but this is a stock photo




the bathing suit fits a figure with curves perfectly, but no tummy support, the fabric is thin but proper , the back cut is neither high nor low. The colour is gorgeous.


----------



## ryukafroo

Really happy with my new to me bearn wallet!  Beautiful color, great condition and great price!


----------



## LouiseCPH

coloradolvr said:


> New to me So Kelly. The one that got away from me. I discovered after it was discontinued. So happy to find one in great condition with a wonderful slouch.  ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279849


The So Kelly is the best bag!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

htxgirl said:


> My second quota bag from the boutique . Cant resist. I thought epsom would not be the best for this bag but it just looks beautiful in this color combi and is lightweight too.. This will be a forever bag knowing it will hold its shape.  Birkin 30 epsom phw in sesame . A bright natural color. Will post more pics tomorrow… the lighting is rather off on these pics. Also bought a pair of shoe— will post tomorrow



Beautiful. The color reminds me of Vache Natural.

Enjoy in good health!


----------



## closetluxe

Tasha1 said:


> Bought a bathing suit, sorry but this is a stock photo
> 
> View attachment 5279848
> 
> 
> the bathing suit fits a figure with curves perfectly, but no tummy support, the fabric is thin but proper , the back cut is neither high nor low. The colour is gorgeous.


How do their swimsuits go in terms of sizing?


----------



## papertiger

fatcat2523 said:


> @MrsMBunboxing that’s what comes to my mind too. When I first saw this, I loved the design on the porcelain than scarf.  I love all Dasike Nomura designs. So tempted to get the punk scarf.



Yes, get!


----------



## papertiger

coloradolvr said:


> New to me So Kelly. The one that got away from me. I discovered after it was discontinued. So happy to find one in great condition with a wonderful slouch.  ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279849



For me, these are the best stories. 

It's happed to me a few times, and I cherish these hard won pieces more than anything.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Herbag 31 in prune and bleu marine trim


----------



## undecided45

jyywu said:


> Herbag 31 in prune and bleu marine trim
> View attachment 5280197


Gorgeous!


----------



## kmm88

C18 Rose Sakura phw!!! Chevre


----------



## Tasha1

closetlux said:


> How do their swimsuits go in terms of sizing?



I have only 1 piece. It is my size ,but I have a short trunk. What I also like, a low cut under the armpits.


----------



## 880

fatcat2523 said:


> So blessed for everything this year. Happy Holidays to everyone. My SA has worked so hard to get me what I wanted. When she offered me this bag (Kelly , I have my doubts.
> 1) it wasn’t GHW. Not sure if the PHW will Be toocold for gold.
> 2) Epsom leather is a bit stiff
> 3) stitching is gold on gold vs normal natural color thread.
> 
> However the more I look at it, the same color thread is better with the silver hardware. The overall combination is more unique. also got a strap so you think it will looked dated and less classic?
> 
> My angel SA was able to get this P18 for my SIL before Christmas.


Love everyth8ng! Congrats! So happy for you and your SIL!


----------



## periogirl28

kmm88 said:


> C18 Rose Sakura phw!!! Chevre
> 
> View attachment 5280256


Congrats! I was offered this as well.


----------



## Lilac_GG

Managed to get 2 Rodeo Pégase PM charms - can't tell which I love most! Have a lovely break all


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Went to visit my SA and showing me this which I fall in love at first sight. New season men sweater . I also received the gift from store manager ( cookies and magnet charm)

happy H(oliday) !!


----------



## coloradolvr

LouiseCPH said:


> The So Kelly is the best bag!


I think so too!  I carried it yesterday to Target and it was so comfortable! I see you have a couple of them  I researched the bag in the clubhouse to get opinions on how everyone liked theirs.  I now see why it took so long to find one in great condition.  Owners must wear them out lol!


----------



## coloradolvr

papertiger said:


> For me, these are the best stories.
> 
> It's happed to me a few times, and I cherish these hard won pieces more than anything.


Thank you!  I searched for the better part of 2 years!  Well worth the wait!  Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## littleming

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Went to visit my SA and showing me this which I fall in love at first sight. New season men sweater . I also received the gift from store manager ( cookies and magnet charm)
> 
> happy H(oliday) !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280534
> View attachment 5280535
> View attachment 5280536
> View attachment 5280537
> View attachment 5280538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280543



Love this sweater!!!
Do you know if the sweater is washer-safe? Or special cleaning only (due to the leather patches??)
I am considering this sweater myself.
Thanks in advance! ☺️


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

littleming said:


> Love this sweater!!!
> Do you know if the sweater is washer-safe? Or special cleaning only (due to the leather patches??)
> I am considering this sweater myself.
> Thanks in advance! ☺


Yes safe just handwash or delicate machine wash as per my SA advice. But I send all my H rtw to dry clean bc I want them to look pristine forever pieces 

All men sweaters I got , are very comfortable and form for winter


----------



## littleming

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Yes safe just handwash or delicate machine wash as per my SA advice. But I send all my H rtw to dry clean bc I want them to look pristine forever pieces
> 
> All men sweaters I got , are very comfortable and form for winter



That’s good to know!!!!! Thanks!!! ❤️


----------



## sonozen

My Xmas gift from the boyfriend that was bought months ago… 

Nappa calf champagne orans!



And more scarf mail— Alice Shirley’s works are irresistible! 
Under the waves 90cm and twilly!


----------



## loh

Love it all, but I really love the Orans!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## serene

coloradolvr said:


> I think so too!  I carried it yesterday to Target and it was so comfortable! I see you have a couple of them  I researched the bag in the clubhouse to get opinions on how everyone liked theirs.  I now see why it took so long to find one in great condition.  Owners must wear them out lol!


I love mine too  bought it from h.com back in the time. the only thing that bothers me is how wide the strap is but on the other hand it doesn’t hurt my shoulder if carrying more stuff in the bag. Great travel bag!


----------



## rebeday

I started my H journey with these gorgeous Dauphine 70 Loafers—so beautiful, and I just adore the rose gold plated buckle!


----------



## coloradolvr

serene said:


> I love mine too  bought it from h.com back in the time. the only thing that bothers me is how wide the strap is but on the other hand it doesn’t hurt my shoulder if carrying more stuff in the bag. Great travel bag!


The wider strap is so comfortable.  I love my Evelyn's but the wider leather strap gives it a bit more sophistication over the canvas.  I could see this becoming my every day bag.


----------



## fatcat2523

880 said:


> Love everyth8ng! Congrats! So happy for you and your SIL!



thank you


----------



## pkwc2

My SA is amazing! I was going for a B35 for my second quota bag this year, but she got me a tricolor K25 which I fell in love with right away. It's epsom sellier in bleu brume, vert jade and gold.


She also found me a mini lindy in nata in swift.


Both were hard finds considering low stock and large crowds at the Waikiki store. Super grateful for my SA.


----------



## Naynaykilla

pkwc2 said:


> My SA is amazing! I was going for a B35 for my second quota bag this year, but she got me a tricolor K25 which I fell in love with right away. It's epsom sellier in bleu brume, vert jade and gold.
> View attachment 5280881
> 
> She also found me a mini lindy in nata in swift.
> View attachment 5280882
> 
> Both were hard finds considering low stock and large crowds at the Waikiki store. Super grateful for my SA.


Love the tricolor! And mini lindy! What a happy holiday surprise


----------



## Hermes Zen

Opened one present tonight.  So happy for my first H pumps!  It’s Donna 60 in black with orange and pink crystals. Beautiful!  Can’t wait for a party either wear with long dress or pants. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hermes Zen said:


> Opened one present tonight.  So happy for my first H pumps!  It’s Donna 60 in black with orange and pink crystals. Beautiful!  Can’t wait for a party either wear with long dress or pants. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5280938
> View attachment 5280939


Congrats! I ordered the nectarinecoloured balletflats. Can’t wait to see them. What is the material like? TIA. Merry Christmas!


----------



## sonozen

Another scarf…  

Plisse Ex Libris en Kimono


----------



## Hermes Zen

Pampelmuse said:


> Congrats! I ordered the nectarinecoloured balletflats. Can’t wait to see them. What is the material like? TIA. Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas @Pampelmuse!  I took a couple more photos but close ups this time. The tech canvas fabric to me has a little give than leather. I was surprised how comfy the shoes felt of course haven’t walked around in them much yet. The close ups show you the fabric better. Hope this is helpful !  

I hope you love your ballet flats when you get them!


----------



## BB8

Latepost. Pre-holiday purchase.


----------



## Hermes Zen

My Christmas present from my DH. A St Louis Folia portable lamp.   DH hid it from me for two months!  He knows me well!
Lamp is a bit heavy although portable. Charges quickly. Lightly tap the top handle to turn on/off. Once charged will last up to 25 hours when used at low intensity.

Dimensions: L 15.4cm x H 29.0cm x P 15.4cm

LOVELY!


----------



## tinkerbell68

My DH took my not terribly subtle hints and found this Petit H cape for me! Love! ☺️


----------



## Hermes Zen

tinkerbell68 said:


> My DH took my not terribly subtle hints and found this Petit H cape for me! Love! ☺
> View attachment 5281310
> View attachment 5281311
> View attachment 5281312
> View attachment 5281313
> View attachment 5281314


Congratulations!  LOVE Petit H and your cape is gorgeous!! The colors and patterns!


----------



## TravelBug

So happy to have found the 3 graces scarf with the cute flower patches The Three Graces Application Fleurs scarf 90 | Hermès USA (hermes.com) 

And these sandals are very snuggly and comfortable  Egerie sandal | Hermès USA (hermes.com)


----------



## am2022

Merry Christmas hermes TPF !


----------



## am2022

These sushi plates are addicting !
Mosaique !


----------



## am2022

Chain d’ancre !


----------



## hippo@alice

Scored this rodeo on Hermes website on Xmas eve and it reached me today. Santa, send me another rodeo Pegasus please…


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hermes Zen said:


> Merry Christmas @Pampelmuse!  I took a couple more photos but close ups this time. The tech canvas fabric to me has a little give than leather. I was surprised how comfy the shoes felt of course haven’t walked around in them much yet. The close ups show you the fabric better. Hope this is helpful !
> 
> I hope you love your ballet flats when you get them!
> View attachment 5281235
> View attachment 5281236


Thank you very much, Hermes Zen! Yours look very pretty. Black is allways classy. I am looking forward to receive my ones and will post pictures for you, my twin!


----------



## DME

amacasa said:


> These sushi plates are addicting !
> Mosaique !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281827



A bit off topic (apologies!), but what’s the flower pendant in the middle of your Alhambra pieces? I love it!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Pampelmuse said:


> Thank you very much, Hermes Zen! Yours look very pretty. Black is allways classy. I am looking forward to receive my ones and will post pictures for you, my twin!


Yeah Twins.  Can’t wait to see your pics! I think nectarine is a gorgeous color!


----------



## ceci

Bikini Sandel
140cm Point d’Orgue
90cm Please Check-in


----------



## LynhVy

My Christmas and Birthday gifts! ❤️❤️❤


----------



## Chrismin

So excited !! Able to grab this from website !
mysterious rider


----------



## Chrismin

Love that color of evie 





LynhVy said:


> My Christmas and Birthday gifts! ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 5282359
> View attachment 5282360
> View attachment 5282361


----------



## Phiona88

I adore my new Hermes Budy charm and Isola di Primavera twilly!


----------



## Cococovered

This has been 8 years in the making - feeling really grateful ❤️


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Picotin 18 noir GHW and my first rodeo pegase charm!


----------



## Mapoon

hippo@alice said:


> Scored this rodeo on Hermes website on Xmas eve and it reached me today. Santa, send me another rodeo Pegasus please…
> 
> View attachment 5281882


You are so lucky! What a perfect match to your mini evelyn!! The pegasus...sooo hard!!! Good luck!


----------



## Mapoon

Cococovered said:


> This has been 8 years in the making - feeling really grateful ❤
> View attachment 5282957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282958


Congrats!! Such a beautiful bag! Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## odisseas-k

Got the Hermes bain pouch for spa


----------



## marinatheethereal

Scored this vintage beauty: Onimaitou in porosus croc


----------



## Ruedubac

Chrismin said:


> So excited !! Able to grab this from website !
> mysterious rider
> View attachment 5282814


Hi, this is beautiful...is this an exclusive to certain countries? or did you purchase this online from Hermes USA?


----------



## Chrismin

Hermès website USA ! I saw it briefly and was able to get it but don’t see it now
If you are interested I would just check back when you have the chance !




Ruedubac said:


> Hi, this is beautiful...is this an exclusive to certain countries? or did you purchase this online from Hermes USA?


----------



## Ruedubac

Chrismin said:


> Hermès website USA ! I saw it briefly and was able to get it but don’t see it now
> If you are interested I would just check back when you have the chance !


That is such a unique find, congrats. As I noticed Korean words (even though I don't understand the language). I thought you got it in Korea. I will keep checking here in France as  I never saw that even though I check France website weekly  
Thank you for the details. Have a nice day.


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you ! There’s def Korean (and being a Korean I had to have this !) but there is also Japanese and I believe potentially Arabic on other side too ! 


Ruedubac said:


> That is such a unique find, congrats. As I noticed Korean words (even though I don't understand the language). I thought you got it in Korea. I will keep checking here in France as  I never saw that even though I check France website weekly
> Thank you for the details. Have a nice day.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Chrismin said:


> So excited !! Able to grab this from website !
> mysterious rider
> View attachment 5282814



What a special find! Congratulations!


----------



## corgimom11

December purchases


----------



## Chrismin

JadeFor3st said:


> What a special find! Congratulations!


Thank you !!


----------



## fabdiva

My first Hermes bag.  It wasn't even on my radar.  I don't even have a "wish list".  I just have a great SA who offered it to me completely out the blue and I love it!


----------



## iamyumi

Pulled the trigger on this beautiful white gold CDC before the annual price increase! Love how it looks with my slim Love


----------



## lishukha

iamyumi said:


> Pulled the trigger on this beautiful white gold CDC before the annual price increase! Love how it looks with my slim Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284382


omg this stack is beautiful!!! I’ve been contemplating adding another bracelet To my thin love as well and now you got me thinking. Would love to see some mod shot if you ever have any to share 

and congrats on your bracelet!


----------



## Cams

corgimom11 said:


> December purchases
> View attachment 5283450
> View attachment 5283451
> View attachment 5283452
> View attachment 5283453
> View attachment 5283454


Stunning purchases congrats


----------



## Cams

iamyumi said:


> Pulled the trigger on this beautiful white gold CDC before the annual price increase! Love how it looks with my slim Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284382


Amazing


----------



## Cams

I got 2 towels one for me and one for DH.


----------



## kdake

Wanted to share my Christmas presents to myself as I'm so excited about them! The all black Herbag 31 Zip with ghw came on Christmas Eve, and the GM So Black Rodeo came today  I don't see the GM Rodeo's very often, but I think their humungousness is super quirky and fun so I ran with it


----------



## Serenithie

I got these babies on November. Feel so blessed and lucky... Will be keeping the Christmas tree until these dark and cold days


----------



## ILQA

Chrismin said:


> So excited !! Able to grab this from website !
> mysterious rider


I love it ! Would you mind sharing the reference please ?


----------



## crisbac

My H haul lately... 
Aloha sandals, Rodeo Rubis, 'Les Nouveaux Amoureux De Paris' twilly, Clic H Rose Dragee YGH, Curiosite Cle H charm and Mini PoP H pendant...













Happy New Year, my dear tPF friends!!


----------



## Cococovered

Mapoon said:


> Congrats!! Such a beautiful bag! Enjoy her in good health!


Thank you


----------



## Nerja

crisbac said:


> My H haul lately...
> Aloha sandals, Rodeo Rubis, 'Les Nouveaux Amoureux De Paris' twilly, Clic H Rose Dragee YGH, Curiosite Cle H charm and Mini PoP H pendant...
> 
> View attachment 5285209
> 
> View attachment 5285210
> 
> View attachment 5285211
> 
> View attachment 5285212
> 
> View attachment 5285213
> 
> View attachment 5285215
> 
> Happy New Year, my dear tPF friends!!


Dear @crisbac what beautiful purchases!  The happiest of New Years to you!


----------



## crisbac

Nerja said:


> Dear @crisbac what beautiful purchases!  The happiest of New Years to you!


Thank you so much, my dear @Nerja!  All the best for 2022 to you!


----------



## pearlgrass

Serenithie said:


> I got these babies on November. Feel so blessed and lucky... Will be keeping the Christmas tree until these dark and cold days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284891



Congrats on your beautiful scores   !


----------



## pearlgrass

crisbac said:


> My H haul lately...
> Aloha sandals, Rodeo Rubis, 'Les Nouveaux Amoureux De Paris' twilly, Clic H Rose Dragee YGH, Curiosite Cle H charm and Mini PoP H pendant...
> 
> View attachment 5285209
> 
> View attachment 5285210
> 
> View attachment 5285211
> 
> View attachment 5285212
> 
> View attachment 5285213
> 
> View attachment 5285215
> 
> Happy New Year, my dear tPF friends!!



Congrats! Love all your new goodies  Happy 2022!


----------



## H’sKisses

crisbac said:


> My H haul lately...
> Aloha sandals, Rodeo Rubis, 'Les Nouveaux Amoureux De Paris' twilly, Clic H Rose Dragee YGH, Curiosite Cle H charm and Mini PoP H pendant...
> 
> View attachment 5285209
> 
> View attachment 5285210
> 
> View attachment 5285211
> 
> View attachment 5285212
> 
> View attachment 5285213
> 
> View attachment 5285215
> 
> Happy New Year, my dear tPF friends!!





crisbac said:


> My H haul lately...
> Aloha sandals, Rodeo Rubis, 'Les Nouveaux Amoureux De Paris' twilly, Clic H Rose Dragee YGH, Curiosite Cle H charm and Mini PoP H pendant...
> 
> View attachment 5285209
> 
> View attachment 5285210
> 
> View attachment 5285211
> 
> View attachment 5285212
> 
> View attachment 5285213
> 
> View attachment 5285215
> 
> Happy New Year, my dear tPF friends!!


I love that Rodeo!


----------



## Chrismin

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/H553817Tv05
		

There you go
Happy new year !



ILQA said:


> I love it ! Would you mind sharing the reference please ?


----------



## Chanelandco

My first Constance. Never say never


----------



## carrie8

Chrismin said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/H553817Tv05
> 
> 
> There you go
> Happy new year !


Thank you!


----------



## AlienaHermes

Chanelandco said:


> My first Constance. Never say never
> View attachment 5285541


Looks beautiful. Mauve?


----------



## crisbac

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Love all your new goodies  Happy 2022!


Thank you very much!  Happy New Year!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Chanelandco said:


> My first Constance. Never say never
> View attachment 5285541


Wowwwww! Congrats!! Still waiting the same bag  this is just Wowwww!


----------



## A.Ali

Kelly Wallet to go touch alligator in brique and sanguine. 

Rodeo pegasus noir touch lizard. 

A surprise offer from our amazing SA.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

A.Ali said:


> Kelly Wallet to go touch alligator in brique and sanguine.
> 
> Rodeo pegasus noir touch lizard.
> 
> A surprise offer from our amazing SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285607


Wowwwww Pegase touch!!  congrats


----------



## Chanelandco

AlienaHermes said:


> Looks beautiful. Mauve?


Yes it is mauve sylvestre in chevre


----------



## pearlgrass

A.Ali said:


> Kelly Wallet to go touch alligator in brique and sanguine.
> 
> Rodeo pegasus noir touch lizard.
> 
> A surprise offer from our amazing SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285607



Wow   Love the Kelly Wallet To Go and the color combo is STUNNING!! The Rodeo Pegasus is super cute too


----------



## xxDxx

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Baker00

xxDxx said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 5285871


Lovely    May I ask what color the Oran is?


----------



## Fashionista2

A.Ali said:


> Kelly Wallet to go touch alligator in brique and sanguine.
> 
> Rodeo pegasus noir touch lizard.
> 
> A surprise offer from our amazing SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285607


LOVE LOVE LOVE the wallet


----------



## xxDxx

Baker00 said:


> Lovely    May I ask what color the Oran is?


It‘s the new color Rose Petale


----------



## ILQA

Chrismin said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/H553817Tv05
> 
> 
> There you go
> Happy new year !


Thank you very much !
Happy new year to you too !


----------



## MonsoonBirkin

Latest purchase = natural Ardennes birkin 35, ghw (second-hand, obv). Can't rave enough about this bag. Matches everything, the leather is strong as the Belgian cow from which it came, and has withstood being near my children's feet in the car more times than I care to admit. I'll be using this thing until it falls apart, unlike my lighter-colored clemence B30 that needs some babying. And the price didn't hurt, either!


----------



## MonsoonBirkin

xxDxx said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> View attachment 5285871



LOVE those boots! H makes some of the comfiest footwear I've had the privilege of owning.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Scored online just before Christmas


----------



## carrie8

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> View attachment 5286125
> View attachment 5286126


I love the green colours! So beautiful


----------



## koala.bear

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Scored online just before Christmas
> 
> View attachment 5286132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286134


Wow! That’s amazing. I love the color ❣️

Would you mind telling me if it is from Hermes USA or from another country? Thanks!


----------



## PetiteParisChic

crisbac said:


> My H haul lately...
> Aloha sandals, Rodeo Rubis, 'Les Nouveaux Amoureux De Paris' twilly, Clic H Rose Dragee YGH, Curiosite Cle H charm and Mini PoP H pendant...
> 
> View attachment 5285209
> 
> View attachment 5285210
> 
> View attachment 5285211
> 
> View attachment 5285212
> 
> View attachment 5285213
> 
> View attachment 5285215
> 
> Happy New Year, my dear tPF friends!!



The most beautiful treasures my dearest Cristy! Enjoy them my friend! Happy New Year ma belle!


----------



## crisbac

PetiteParisChic said:


> The most beautiful treasures my dearest Cristy! Enjoy them my friend! Happy New Year ma belle!


Thank you so much, my dearest @PetiteParisChic!  Happy New Year!


----------



## 880

crisbac said:


> My H haul lately...
> Aloha sandals, Rodeo Rubis, 'Les Nouveaux Amoureux De Paris' twilly, Clic H Rose Dragee YGH, Curiosite Cle H charm and Mini PoP H pendant...
> 
> View attachment 5285209
> 
> View attachment 5285210
> 
> View attachment 5285211
> 
> View attachment 5285212
> 
> View attachment 5285213
> 
> View attachment 5285215
> 
> Happy New Year, my dear tPF friends!!


Love everything you purchased! Happy new year!


----------



## crisbac

880 said:


> Love everything you purchased! Happy new year!


Thank you very much, my dear @880!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Mapoon

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> Scored online just before Christmas
> 
> View attachment 5286132
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286133
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286134


Congrats!! So beautiful!! It's interesting to see how the colour on their website and the real item differs so really need to google the name of the colour to be certain..As from the photo, the CTG looks closer to the colour of your ML


----------



## somadossi

My christmas present to myself....delivered today!


----------



## fatcat2523

Happy New Year Everyone. I am so blessed with an Amazing SA. She has asked what is the wishlist for my family and I for 2022. After telling her, she was able to offer me this Birkin 30 in Beton GHW.


----------



## xxDxx

Bought these Twillies for my Craie B


----------



## tinkerbell68

fatcat2523 said:


> Happy New Year Everyone. I am so blessed with an Amazing SA. She has asked what is the wishlist for my family and I for 2022. After telling her, she was able to offer me this Birkin 30 in Beton GHW.


Stunning!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone!!!! I was also offered a B30 in Gris Perle. Happy New year to everyone! I have an amazing SA who is an absolute doll and I’m very thankful to have met her last year


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Ostrich leather offer


----------



## Summerof89

ilovemykiddos said:


> Hi everyone!!!! I was also offered a B30 in Gris Perle. Happy New year to everyone! I have an amazing SA who is an absolute doll and I’m very thankful to have met her last year


GP in ostrich is absolutely devineeeeeeee, do share photos when you can =) congratulations


----------



## angelicskater16

Got the Amulettes Kelly Pendant for my 2022 birthday


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I just got these 2 from walking in ! YES WALK-IN!  in 2021 it was impossible to walk in and got these but YES 2022 Hello I love you!! And the SA is a keeper


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Summerof89 said:


> GP in ostrich is absolutely devineeeeeeee, do share photos when you can =) congratulations


I’ll definitely post photos when I get home.


----------



## iamyumi

Bought this cute Gris perle twilly for my gris perle Kelly


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

iamyumi said:


> Bought this cute Gris perle twilly for my gris perle Kelly
> View attachment 5289079


wow! what leather is that? chevre?


----------



## iamyumi

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> wow! what leather is that? chevre?


Indeed


----------



## floridamama

angelicskater16 said:


> Got the Amulettes Kelly Pendant for my 2022 birthday


I love it so pretty! The Constance pendant is on my wishlist


----------



## TravelBug

Love how the colors contrast but also compliment each other well.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/recto-verso-pm-muffler-H393795Tv05/


----------



## pearlgrass

xxDxx said:


> Bought these Twillies for my Craie B
> 
> View attachment 5287771



Love it    These twillies matches PERFECTLY with your B!


----------



## img

My Christmas present from DH was a gorgeous Kelly!  (32, Retourne, Togo, PHW).  I’ve been using her every day since.  In love!


----------



## fatcat2523

tinkerbell68 said:


> Stunning!


Thank you


----------



## nvie

Banned for the rest of 2022!

Garden Party 30 Bleu Indigo
Bikini Sandals - Gris Argente
Beach Sandals - Multicolore Metallise
Eurydice Pendant
Chain d’Ancre Earrings - Small


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Snagged this on Fashionphile but wondering if it’s too big? BB K32 and it’s the HG bag for me though ideally I’d like a 28.


----------



## Classy Collector

I got this pink twilly and Rose Encens lipstick from H website, bc I don’t feel like going out much with Omicron variant in the wild.

Can’t wait for winter to be over and put pink twilly on handbag


----------



## Xthgirl

Classy Collector said:


> I got this pink twilly and Rose Encens lipstick from H website, bc I don’t feel like going out much with Omicron variant in the wild.
> 
> Can’t wait for winter to be over and put pink twilly on handbag
> 
> View attachment 5290141


Is the bag color trench? Hows the wear and tear?


----------



## Classy Collector

htxgirl said:


> Is the bag color trench? Hows the wear and tear?


Yes it’s trench! Wear and tear has been really good. I’ve even worn it with jeans and there’s no color transfer.


----------



## fabdiva

iamyumi said:


> Bought this cute Gris perle twilly for my gris perle Kelly
> View attachment 5289079


I'm drooling.  So gorg.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xxDxx said:


> Bought these Twillies for my Craie B
> 
> View attachment 5287771


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jyywu said:


> Snagged this on Fashionphile but wondering if it’s too big? BB K32 and it’s the HG bag for me though ideally I’d like a 28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290082



I have the identical bag, and sometimes I wonder if it’s too big for me.  Other times I think it’s perfect!!  Enjoy your classic Kelly, and congratulations on finding it!!


----------



## EtsyBoss

Just ordered a HG cashmere and waiting for it to arrive, but in the meantime, this is my latest purchase - a gorgeous B30 in Gold - my first and hopefully not last B!


----------



## AlienaHermes

EtsyBoss said:


> Just ordered a HG cashmere and waiting for it to arrive, but in the meantime, this is my latest purchase - a gorgeous B30 in Gold - my first and hopefully not last B!
> 
> View attachment 5290618



Sooooo beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## 880

Wore my recent purchase today: felt and swift picotin 18

sturdy, durable, soft, color seems suitable for year round; it was a nice pop of color against dark sellier jacket; cashmere silk cardigan; and one of my older CSGM tiger Royal.

i decided not to get a gold veau Togo vache Hunter perspective cavalier 21 crossbody. It was somewhat structured and not that deep, so I felt it wouldn’t hold much. Forgot to take an action pic. It was just under 4K USD I think.

also tried on this necklace (in an effort to forget the VCA liane) but am
Not getting this either  (it’s either too skimpy or I am too chunky lol)


----------



## mamakay

880 said:


> Wore my recent purchase today: felt and swift picotin 18
> 
> sturdy, durable, soft, color seems suitable for year round; it was a nice pop of color against dark sellier jacket; cashmere silk cardigan; and one of my older CSGM tiger Royal.
> 
> i decided not to get a gold veau Togo vache Hunter perspective cavalier 21 crossbody. It was somewhat structured and not that deep, so I felt it wouldn’t hold much. Forgot to take an action pic. It was just under 4K USD I think.
> 
> View attachment 5290779


Omg! Did you see the cavalier perspective in store? Dying to see one of these


----------



## iamyumi

fabdiva said:


> I'm drooling.  So gorg.


Thank you


----------



## 880

mamakay said:


> Omg! Did you see the cavalier perspective in store? Dying to see one of these


Yes, my SA offered me one bc he knows I love crossbody and have been saying that it would be great to have something in between my TPM and PM Evelyn lol. I’m so sorry I forgot to take a pic. It was nice, contrast stitching, but it had an asymmetrical bottom which cut storage space even more, and it wasn’t expandable depth wise. If someone carried a normal wallet, it might be tight fitting other things in. It did have an adjustable cross body strap which for H was amazing lol HTH


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> Wore my recent purchase today: felt and swift picotin 18
> 
> sturdy, durable, soft, color seems suitable for year round; it was a nice pop of color against dark sellier jacket; cashmere silk cardigan; and one of my older CSGM tiger Royal.
> 
> i decided not to get a gold veau Togo vache Hunter perspective cavalier 21 crossbody. It was somewhat structured and not that deep, so I felt it wouldn’t hold much. Forgot to take an action pic. It was just under 4K USD I think.
> 
> View attachment 5290779


Love this urban pure NYC vibe here


----------



## TankerToad

880 said:


> Wore my recent purchase today: felt and swift picotin 18
> 
> sturdy, durable, soft, color seems suitable for year round; it was a nice pop of color against dark sellier jacket; cashmere silk cardigan; and one of my older CSGM tiger Royal.
> 
> i decided not to get a gold veau Togo vache Hunter perspective cavalier 21 crossbody. It was somewhat structured and not that deep, so I felt it wouldn’t hold much. Forgot to take an action pic. It was just under 4K USD I think.
> 
> also tried on this necklace (in an effort to forget the VCA liane) but am
> Not getting this either  (it’s either too skimpy or I am too chunky lol)
> 
> View attachment 5290779
> View attachment 5290837


Too skimpy!!


----------



## designsgood

The Calya Mules in Hêtre and A Walk in the Garden mugs.


----------



## designsgood

img said:


> My Christmas present from DH was a gorgeous Kelly!  (32, Retourne, Togo, PHW).  I’ve been using her every day since.  In love!


What a beautiful gift!


----------



## getbetterwithH

The lipstick sleeves are too small for unboxing pics, but I thought I’d put it in with more items of the same color.

so, if you can spot it, my new Feu Evercolor lipstick sleeve in good company with my Feu Clemence cosmetic Case and Feu Clemence Masai PM


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Here’s my latest acquisition!


----------



## Loveandlight

My H fairy dropped a mini surprise. I can’t stop staring, she’s the cutest little thing. Meet Miss Mini Kelly chèvre chamkila anemone with permabrass hardware. ✨Heart melt  Thanks for letting me share my excitement and joy


----------



## Ladybaga

EtsyBoss said:


> Just ordered a HG cashmere and waiting for it to arrive, but in the meantime, this is my latest purchase - a gorgeous B30 in Gold - my first and hopefully not last B!
> 
> View attachment 5290618


I love your B and that gorgeous scarf. Those colors match your bag so well! Which scarf is this? I love it!


----------



## EtsyBoss

Ladybaga said:


> I love your B and that gorgeous scarf. Those colors match your bag so well! Which scarf is this? I love it!



@*Ladybaga* Thank you so much! It is Danse des Amazones 140 CSGM


----------



## Bebeh

Couldnt resist this cute fringed twilly for my kelly  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Winiebean

surprise twilly from hubby tonight


----------



## rachrach1017

Hi guys! Just wanted to share my experience at Madison Ave yesterday and what I got.

I got the Herbag Zip 31. It wasn’t even on the display but I saw other SA showed it to his client, so I asked my SA if I can see it. I didn’t even expect that they will have anything in stock but they did! They only have 3.

I’m not big colors person. I tend to keep thing pretty neutral. Except this one!

I’m still patiently waiting for my K28 and B30. But I’m as happy as I can be with this new baby!


----------



## Xthgirl

rachrach1017 said:


> Hi guys! Just wanted to share my experience at Madison Ave yesterday and what I got.
> 
> I got the Herbag Zip 31. It wasn’t even on the display but I saw other SA showed it to his client, so I asked my SA if I can see it. I didn’t even expect that they will have anything in stock but they did! They only have 3.
> 
> I’m not big colors person. I tend to keep thing pretty neutral. Except this one!
> 
> I’m still patiently waiting for my K28 and B30. But I’m as happy as I can be with this new baby!



it is very pretty. Enjoy.
Buy something from fine jewelry— that seems to speed things up. For me i bought a watch and i was offered a quota bag even though that wasnt what i went there for.  I did have a wishlist though so SA knows im in the market for it. Although make sure you like those things before buying.
P.s I just think their watches have a high markup value and so does some jewelry. My theory is, they want to get those things sold because people would rather buy watch from rolex or a Reputable watchmaker and jewelry from Cartier, VCA or Tiffany.— but thats a topic for another time


----------



## rachrach1017

htxgirl said:


> it is very pretty. Enjoy.
> Buy something from fine jewelry— that seems to speed things up. For me i bought a watch and i was offered a quota bag even though that wasnt what i went there for.  I did have a wishlist though so SA knows im in the market for it. Although make sure you like those things before buying.
> P.s I just think their watches have a high markup value and so does some jewelry. My theory is, they want to get those things sold because people would rather buy watch from rolex or a Reputable watchmaker and jewelry from Cartier, VCA or Tiffany.— but thats a topic for another time


Thank you so much for the input! Very informative. I’m heading in today for dog collar for my 3 doggos. Hubby wants some sweaters and belt. I’m more into RTW and shoes so will see if I like anything or if they even have anything in my size!


----------



## 880

rachrach1017 said:


> Thank you so much for the input! Very informative. I’m heading in today for dog collar for my 3 doggos. Hubby wants some sweaters and belt. I’m more into RTW and shoes so will see if I like anything or if they even have anything in my size!


Love the herbag you got! What a cheery color! Perfect for our cold weather today! Im a neutrals person too, and, at Madison, I just saw a fabulous shearling in dark navy I think ( my eyes are not the best so it could be black lol) I think 15K, and a cute knit black bomber with white patterning 6K approx. My DH loves their turtlenecks and zip cardigan this season. And mens RTW is better priced. Agree somewhat with @htxgirl re the watch   (It helped that my DH read about the new H08 in hodinkee a watch review first and loved it even before we brought it up to Our SA) Have fun and pls share what else you end up with.


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> Love the herbag you got! What a cheery color! Perfect for our cold weather today! Im a neutrals person too, and, at Madison, I just saw a fabulous shearling in dark navy I think ( my eyes are not the best so it could be black lol) I think 15K, and a cute knit black bomber with white patterning 6K approx. My DH loves their turtlenecks and zip cardigan this season. And mens RTW is better priced. Agree somewhat with @htxgirl re the watch   (It helped that my DH read about the new H08 in hodinkee a watch review first and loved it even before we brought it up to Our SA) Have fun and pls share what else you end up with.


Oh yes the bomber! I was eyeing that yesterday and yes it’s $6350 lol 
Let’s see what we can find today on our hunt!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

I could not resist… 2 times 2.


----------



## Pampelmuse

And season’s newest Bounce sneaker. Haven’t worn them yet, just in the store, but felt very comfy.


----------



## TankerToad

Pampelmuse said:


> And season’s newest Bounce sneaker. Haven’t worn them yet, just in the store, but felt very comfy.
> View attachment 5291891


Are these grey or light green ?
Love them!


----------



## Loveandlight

Pampelmuse said:


> I could not resist… 2 times 2.


The twilly on the Picotin is so pretty


----------



## Pampelmuse

TankerToad said:


> Are these grey or light green ?
> Love them!


They are iceblue.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Loveandlight said:


> The twilly on the Picotin is so pretty


Thanks, I agree, it is the best combination of the four. Grand Théâtre Nouveau, same in black.


----------



## Pampelmuse

TankerToad said:


> Are these grey or light green ?
> Love them!


Here is the exact namn:


----------



## rachrach1017

Update, 
Went to MP yesterday instead of Madison Ave just out of our curiosity. It turned out amazing and the SA was far beyond amazing. She went above and beyond to help up getting things we wanted. We walked out with the biggest smiles and 2 big orange bags (2 sneakers, 2 pieces of RTW plus orders that we did in store lol) 
We are both obsessed with these sneakers.
Have a great Sunday everyone!!!


----------



## azniceskater1

Just got this limited edition smile bolide


----------



## RuedeRivoli

My first purchase of the year. Bearn wallet (new design) in Rose Sakura


----------



## Tblai1987

Finally received it! My first H bag in my life


----------



## 880

Tblai1987 said:


> Finally received it! My first H bag in my life
> 
> View attachment 5293081
> View attachment 5293082


Congrats On a beautiful bag! Wear it in the best health and happiness!


----------



## Tblai1987

Thank you! You too ：）


----------



## Tblai1987

880 said:


> Congrats On a beautiful bag! Wear it in the best health and happiness!



Thank you! You too ：）


----------



## Nahreen

Pampelmuse said:


> I could not resist… 2 times 2.


Beautiful pairings with your bags Pampelmuse.


----------



## pearlgrass

Tblai1987 said:


> Finally received it! My first H bag in my life
> 
> View attachment 5293081
> View attachment 5293082


Congratulations on your first H


----------



## pearlgrass

bowserbuffy said:


> I’m not good at taking pics. This is my best try



Thanks for sharing! Love the size of the wallet and _Rose Sakura_ is such a sweet color


----------



## WingNut

ilovemykiddos said:


> Here’s my latest acquisition!


Woah.. STUNNING! I'm a huge fan of ostrich!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Nahreen said:


> Beautiful pairings with your bags Pampelmuse.


Thank you, Nahreen! I really like the combination of Picotin and the yellow GTN. The Constance looks better without any scarf; I just wanted to see that the colors match.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Tblai1987 said:


> Finally received it! My first H bag in my life
> 
> View attachment 5293081
> View attachment 5293082


Black Evelyne was my first bag also  and I still love and use it all the time.I am up to about 40 bags. So be careful


----------



## winks

Needed a bit of retail therapy today - so off I went to H across the street of my office!


----------



## designsgood

I can finally check this one off of my wishlist Noir Kelly Pochette in Swift with RGHW.


----------



## Tblai1987

pearlgrass said:


> Congratulations on your first H



Hope it won’t be my last


----------



## designsgood

Tblai1987 said:


> Finally received it! My first H bag in my life
> 
> View attachment 5293081
> View attachment 5293082


Congratulations--it's lovely!


----------



## Tblai1987

designsgood said:


> Congratulations--it's lovely!



Thank you your Kelly Pochette is amazing too!


----------



## designsgood

Tblai1987 said:


> Thank you your Kelly Pochette is amazing too!


Thank you


----------



## mauihappyplace

A little more light in my life


----------



## tinkerbell68

winks said:


> Needed a bit of retail therapy today - so off I went to H across the street of my office!


I have that shawl and wear it ALL the time...so versatile! Enjoy!


----------



## misspakie

My first QO! B25 Etoupe Togo Leather GHW


----------



## ilovemykiddos

WingNut said:


> Woah.. STUNNING! I'm a huge fan of ostrich!


Thank you


----------



## pearlgrass

misspakie said:


> My first QO! B25 Etoupe Togo Leather GHW



Congrats on your B25! She is GORGEOUS


----------



## Louisaur

Rose petale cardigan and Egerie Sandal
Had to have the pink cardi even if I’m in the middle of Australian summer


----------



## Baikinman

Herbag from h.com.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

MonsoonBirkin said:


> Latest purchase = natural Ardennes birkin 35, ghw (second-hand, obv). Can't rave enough about this bag. Matches everything, the leather is strong as the Belgian cow from which it came, and has withstood being near my children's feet in the car more times than I care to admit. I'll be using this thing until it falls apart, unlike my lighter-colored clemence B30 that needs some babying. And the price didn't hurt, either!



Any pics to share? Love vintage H!


----------



## designsgood

Louisaur said:


> View attachment 5293669
> 
> Rose petale cardigan and Egerie Sandal
> Had to have the pink cardi even if I’m in the middle of Australian summer


That cardigan is sublime!


----------



## designsgood

fatcat2523 said:


> So blessed for everything this year. Happy Holidays to everyone. My SA has worked so hard to get me what I wanted. When she offered me this bag (Kelly , I have my doubts.
> 1) it wasn’t GHW. Not sure if the PHW will Be toocold for gold.
> 2) Epsom leather is a bit stiff
> 3) stitching is gold on gold vs normal natural color thread.
> 
> However the more I look at it, the same color thread is better with the silver hardware. The overall combination is more unique. also got a strap so you think it will looked dated and less classic?
> 
> My angel SA was able to get this P18 for my SIL before Christmas.


I think it is gorgeous!


----------



## ladyhermes

My latest purchase


----------



## Tykhe

misspakie said:


> My first QO! B25 Etoupe Togo Leather GHW


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Baikinman said:


> Herbag from h.com.
> View attachment 5293717


Beautiful color!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Tblai1987 said:


> Finally received it! My first H bag in my life
> 
> View attachment 5293081
> View attachment 5293082


Congrats and welcome to the Hermes family!


----------



## fatcat2523

designsgood said:


> I think it is gorgeous!


Thank you. It is definitely growing on me.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

My SA offered me this at today visiting regarding rtw discussion. 
Yes I took her home !P18 Monochrome Noir
very special limited editon


----------



## rachrach1017

Hi!
I got a called from my SA saying she has something I might like, so I went into MP ( I now made MP my home store even though I live a lot closer to Madison Ave!). I walked in with DH since he needed to get ties and scarfs.
She saved the best for last! She said “you will like this” then she took me to the room and slowly open the box for me, I know then and there that it was a Picotin 18 but didn’t know which color. She pulled out P18 noir with all Black Matt hardwareI was completely floored!
She said it’s a special edition and all SA allow to pick one client to offer to. And she picked me! My DH was laughing and said to my SA, is this the only surprise or u have Kelly in the back for her too?! 
I’m over the moon atm!


----------



## Book Worm

rachrach1017 said:


> Hi!
> I got a called from my SA saying she has something I might like, so I went into MP ( I now made MP my home store even though I live a lot closer to Madison Ave!). I walked in with DH since he needed to get ties and scarfs.
> She saved the best for last! She said “you will like this” then she took me to the room and slowly open the box for me, I know then and there that it was a Picotin 18 but didn’t know which color. She pulled out P18 noir with all Black Matt hardwareI was completely floored!
> She said it’s a special edition and all SA allow to pick one client to offer to. And she picked me! My DH was laughing and said to my SA, is this the only surprise or u have Kelly in the back for her too?!
> I’m over the moon atm!


Stunning


----------



## rachrach1017

Omg! Yes I got a called from my SA too! Which store did you go? Mine was at MP!!!  I also took her home! She’s gorgeous and super cute!! Congrats love!!!


----------



## 880

rachrach1017 said:


> Hi!
> I got a called from my SA saying she has something I might like, so I went into MP ( I now made MP my home store even though I live a lot closer to Madison Ave!). I walked in with DH since he needed to get ties and scarfs.
> She saved the best for last! She said “you will like this” then she took me to the room and slowly open the box for me, I know then and there that it was a Picotin 18 but didn’t know which color. She pulled out P18 noir with all Black Matt hardwareI was completely floored!
> She said it’s a special edition and all SA allow to pick one client to offer to. And she picked me! My DH was laughing and said to my SA, is this the only surprise or u have Kelly in the back for her too?!
> I’m over the moon atm!


Love this! I am so happy for you!


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> Love this! I am so happy for you!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

My latest purchases .. ANOTHER bottle of hand cream. This is my third LOL. Lots of chapped hands here. Also so happy I got the 70cm Carres Volants in Grenadine/Gris/Bleu and a Marble Ex Libris 90cm cashmere/silk scarf !  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Hermes Zen said:


> My latest purchases .. ANOTHER bottle of hand cream. This is my third LOL. Lots of chapped hands here. Also so happy I got the 70cm Carres Volants in Grenadine/Gris/Bleu and a Marble Ex Libris 90cm cashmere/silk scarf !  Thanks for letting me share.


I would love to see how you style the Marble Ex Libris...it is so stunning! I sent it to my sister for Christmas but it is in Scotland and she was stuck in France due to the recent surge so I have yet to see it in action! Please


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> My SA offered me this at today visiting regarding rtw discussion.
> Yes I took her home !P18 Monochrome Noir
> very special limited editon
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294469


----------



## Vivien Lee

My latest purchase - a double face cashmere coat! It's so special as the inside is a different print. Anyone know what's the name of the inside print?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Vivien Lee said:


> My latest purchase - a double face cashmere coat! It's so special as the inside is a different print. Anyone know what's the name of the inside print?
> View attachment 5295373
> View attachment 5295374


This is so beautiful. Would you please share the price if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## MonsoonBirkin

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Any pics to share? Love vintage H!



Here she is!


----------



## TravelBug

ladyhermes said:


> My latest purchase
> 
> View attachment 5294008



These are so comfy and stylish!


----------



## Hermes Zen

tinkerbell68 said:


> I would love to see how you style the Marble Ex Libris...it is so stunning! I sent it to my sister for Christmas but it is in Scotland and she was stuck in France due to the recent surge so I have yet to see it in action! Please


Ooooh I don't know. I brake cameras with me in the picture.  If anything comes out, I'll post. I can't think of anything special how to tie the scarf. Probably the triangle with ends coming around the front or folded to wrap around the neck. I guess I should look at apps how best to wear. Truthfully I've only seen the pro model photos and they wear it with triangle and ends just hanging to the front.


----------



## callais

Vivien Lee said:


> My latest purchase - a double face cashmere coat! It's so special as the inside is a different print. Anyone know what's the name of the inside print?
> View attachment 5295373
> View attachment 5295374


I think it's a remixed Cliquetis print? A lot of the current collection features this motif


----------



## lovelyhongbao

My surprise new year baby in & out Birkin 25.  thanks for sharing my happiness.


----------



## Ladybaga

lovelyhongbao said:


> My surprise new year baby in & out Birkin 25.  thanks for sharing my happiness.
> 
> View attachment 5296294
> 
> View attachment 5296295


WOW! I love this so much! Congratulations on a stunning bag! I love the colors on it and the design.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Ladybaga said:


> WOW! I love this so much! Congratulations on a stunning bag! I love the colors on it and the design.


Thank you for sharing my happiness.  The biscuit color and drawings on it matches so well, it looks even better IRL.


----------



## Book Worm

lovelyhongbao said:


> My surprise new year baby in & out Birkin 25.  thanks for sharing my happiness.
> 
> View attachment 5296294
> 
> View attachment 5296295


Omgoodness! Amazing work of art! Enjoy!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Book Worm said:


> Omgoodness! Amazing work of art! Enjoy!


Thank you for sharing my happiness


----------



## ilovemykiddos

lovelyhongbao said:


> My surprise new year baby in & out Birkin 25.  thanks for sharing my happiness.
> 
> View attachment 5296294
> 
> View attachment 5296295


Beautiful bag! Please enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## fashiongodess*

this is just so pretty, love the colour and the artwork Wear it in good health.
can you please share the price, if you don't mind.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

ilovemykiddos said:


> Beautiful bag! Please enjoy in the best of health.


Thank you. I am still just displaying it than touching it. Hahaha


----------



## ArielS

Lazy leopardesses just arrived today. Happy Tiger year everyone!! 
I've got it a bit late. The price has gone up from £355 to £370!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

ArielS said:


> Lazy leopardesses just arrived today. Happy Tiger year everyone!!
> I've got it a bit late. The price has gone up from £355 to £370!!
> 
> View attachment 5296614
> View attachment 5296615
> View attachment 5296616
> View attachment 5296617


So awesome! And you wear it so well! Enjoy!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Finally my shors arrived in the right size. I am usually a 40-41 and ordered 41, but they were too big. 40 is just perfect. The SA mentioned that they won’t widen. So be sure they fit right  from the beginning.
Such a yummy color!


----------



## Vivien Lee

SA pulling a new twilly for me from the back... ta-da! 
Garde-Robe Pop charms


----------



## vintageh4

Most recent purchase was a sterling silver Chaine d'ancre Enchainee ring at the Hermes Wynn Plaza in Vegas. Kind of an impulse buy after they didn't have any bags that I was looking for in stock. I absolutely love it though! So nice for daily wear


----------



## lastnametea

Vivien Lee said:


> SA pulling a new twilly for me from the back... ta-da!
> Garde-Robe Pop charms
> View attachment 5296756


Does this twilly have a contrast hem?
And it's jacquard fabric? O dear, I'm in love. I hope this is available in the US!


----------



## LoveThatThing

Picked up this little cutie yesterday! One of my dream bag in Matte Alligator!! Bleu Indigo Picotin 18


----------



## tinkerbell68

LoveThatThing said:


> Picked up this little cutie yesterday! One of my dream bag in Matte Alligator!! Bleu Indigo Picotin 18
> View attachment 5296936
> 
> View attachment 5296937
> 
> View attachment 5296938


OMG! So beautiful...absolutely stunning!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LoveThatThing said:


> Picked up this little cutie yesterday! One of my dream bag in Matte Alligator!! Bleu Indigo Picotin 18
> View attachment 5296936
> 
> View attachment 5296937
> 
> View attachment 5296938


----------



## HBfan81

lovelyhongbao said:


> My surprise new year baby in & out Birkin 25.  thanks for sharing my happiness.
> 
> View attachment 5296294
> 
> View attachment 5296295


Amazing. So envy hehe. Happy CNY


----------



## neverfull3

designsgood said:


> I can finally check this one off of my wishlist Noir Kelly Pochette in Swift with RGHW.


Congrats. !!! Stunning pochierte


----------



## fatcat2523

Got this Bearn mini wallet in Chamkila and Calvi in Mysore. Overall Chamkila has smaller grains and a little stiffer than Mysore. Also it is a bit shinier.


----------



## chocciebiccie

Can't stop looking at my shiny new bracelet - am officially very much an H fine jewelry fan! Thank you for sharing my excitement with me


----------



## Xthgirl

LoveThatThing said:


> Picked up this little cutie yesterday! One of my dream bag in Matte Alligator!! Bleu Indigo Picotin 18
> View attachment 5296936
> 
> View attachment 5296937
> 
> View attachment 5296938


What was the retail price? — if you dont mind


----------



## lastnametea

I LOVE the Grand Theatre Nouveau twilly. Ill be returning the ex-libris tho... Something about it doesn't suit me.


----------



## LoveThatThing

htxgirl said:


> What was the retail price? — if you dont mind


You can PM me


----------



## pearlgrass

LoveThatThing said:


> Picked up this little cutie yesterday! One of my dream bag in Matte Alligator!! Bleu Indigo Picotin 18
> View attachment 5296936
> 
> View attachment 5296937
> 
> View attachment 5296938



Wow    Your _*Picotin*_ is particularly GORGEOUS!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

chocciebiccie said:


> Can't stop looking at my shiny new bracelet - am officially very much an H fine jewelry fan! Thank you for sharing my excitement with me


Looks beautiful on you! Congrats.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Getting ready for Lunar New Year. Bought this Happy Tiger tie in red for my DH. He loves it and can’t wait to wear to the Lunar New Year celebration.


----------



## annaria

H08 for the DH. And an Evelyne 29 in Biscuit for me.


----------



## Marmotte

My January purchases 

Oran in Bleu Vif
Twilly Grand Théâtre Nouveau in Abricot


----------



## Ladybaga

LoveThatThing said:


> Picked up this little cutie yesterday! One of my dream bag in Matte Alligator!! Bleu Indigo Picotin 18
> View attachment 5296936
> 
> View attachment 5296937
> 
> View attachment 5296938


I am speechless! This is the most gorgeous bag I think I have EVER seen! "WOW" doesn't even come close to how amazing this is. BIG, no.....HUGE congrats!


----------



## KristinS

So in love with my new Chaine d’Ancre ring (and 1st Hermes fine jewelry item)!!


----------



## HBfan81

Marmotte said:


> My January purchases
> 
> Oran in Bleu Vif
> Twilly Grand Théâtre Nouveau in Abricot
> View attachment 5297872


Super pretty. I reserved that twilly with my SA


----------



## JavaJo

Expecting Snowmageddon over the next few days, but these shoes brings so much hope that Spring is just around the corner!


Missed out on a pink sweater dress (by a few seconds) that would have been great with these.


----------



## tpm1224

Had to make an exchange today. But was able to pick up this bearn trifold compact wallet. It was between this and the bearn compact wallet. I liked this one because it was a smidge smaller and this one has rose gold hardware. The compact wallet was palladium. 

Also picked up a ready to wear piece but they didn’t have my size so it being ordered from another boutique. 

Was surprised to get this wallet, was fully expecting that I would need to wait.


----------



## Poohbeary

Cheers to a Happy New Year


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My latest Hermes accessories !
*L' ombre des Merveilles eau de parfum
*orange hat
* backpocket pouch for B25s


----------



## lishukha

We made a day trip to my boutique (4.5 hours away) with the intention to check out loafers and wallet, and walked away with so much more (especially in terms of the experience!):
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ended up getting a Bearn wallet, scarf for hubby, and Neo Ankle Boots (sooo comfy and beautiful, and surprised they had them in my size). PLUS Most surprising of all, after turning down my first offer of a beautiful Birkin, my SA asked if I would be interested in a Picotin. It was never on my radar, but I decided to check it out and it was love at first sight (and I think it was meant to be since it wouldn't have been mine if I hadn't turned down the amazing offer in the first place ). Still feeling on cloud 9 and so so lucky.


----------



## kat.fox

lishukha said:


> We made a day trip to my boutique (4.5 hours away) with the intention to check out loafers and wallet, and walked away with so much more (especially in terms of the experience!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298386
> 
> 
> Ended up getting a Bearn wallet, scarf for hubby, and Neo Ankle Boots (sooo comfy and beautiful, and surprised they had them in my size). PLUS Most surprising of all, after turning down my first offer of a beautiful Birkin, my SA asked if I would be interested in a Picotin. It was never on my radar, but I decided to check it out and it was love at first sight (and I think it was meant to be since it wouldn't have been mine if I hadn't turned down the amazing offer in the first place ). Still feeling on cloud 9 and so so lucky.
> 
> View attachment 5298393


gorgeous pieces! especially Picotin!  congrats! I have gold Pico with PHW and really love her


----------



## lishukha

kat.fox said:


> gorgeous pieces! especially Picotin!  congrats! I have gold Pico with PHW and really love her


Thank you! I can't wait to take mine out


----------



## 880

annaria said:


> H08 for the DH. And an Evelyne 29 in Biscuit for me.


Love the H08! Congrats! it looks fabulous! My DH loves his too! 

@LoveThatThing, your blue indigo matte alligator picotin is so gorgeous! Wear in the best health and happinesss!


----------



## bagsaddicts

Eclairs sneaker. So comfy. Love love love it. Sth different for  shoes collection.

And a twilly. My lovely SA helped to tie as a short handle for my mini E!


----------



## oranGetRee

Here are mine!

Pink sapphire Kelly necklace and PM Pegasus


----------



## Hermes Zen

My latest purchases. Satellite scarf ring in palladium, Chaine d'Ancre Perforee scarf ring and Mini Boucle twilly ring and Carres Volants twillies


----------



## scheurin

2 sides of the story  

Sry not good quality pics


----------



## Ball

My first H boutique this year brought me a Evelyne TPM in Rouge De Ceour maurice leather, a Rodeo PM, a GeeGee Savan bag charm, and two twillies.  Love maurice leather!  My Evelyne 29 in Deep Blue is also maurice leather and that's how I fall in love with the leather and have been hunting for one since last year!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Ball said:


> My first H boutique this year brought me a Evelyne TPM in Rouge De Ceour maurice leather, a Rodeo PM, a GeeGee Savan bag charm, and two twillies.  Love maurice leather!  My Evelyne 29 in Deep Blue is also maurice leather and that's how I fall in love with the leather and have been hunting for one since last year!
> 
> View attachment 5299353
> View attachment 5299355
> View attachment 5299356


Love the zebra!  And I agree with you regarding the Maurice leather. It's my preference for some bag styles.


----------



## TankerToad

Hermes Zen said:


> Getting ready for Lunar New Year. Bought this Happy Tiger tie in red for my DH. He loves it and can’t wait to wear to the Lunar New Year celebration.
> View attachment 5297713


Need this !!!!!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Isola de primavera twilly for my herbag


----------



## Hermes Zen

Le Premier Chant Scarf in Bleu Nuit, Blanc and Ebene and another Satellite Scarf Ring in Permabrass (Sorry hard to take. Looks like palladium but it's not) and Red Envelopes!


----------



## ltlin

My first time shopping in an Hermes boutique (Madison Ave) and I came out with a Halzan 25 in etoupe. I was looking for a neutral crossbody and this is perfect ♥️ Down the Hermes rabbit hole I go!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Masan & Masan 90cm 
So much prettier in person.


----------



## daisygal03

Noir Kelly long wallet with gold hardware, orans, twilly (for my evelyne), and a rose gold clic H


----------



## 880

from my home store, not the website (I was just too lazy to snap a pic. 

very comfy, I took the same size as orans or chanel combat boots 



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/decouverte-50-ankle-boot-H212031Zv02360/


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> from my home store, not the website (I was just too lazy to snap a pic.
> 
> very comfy, I took the same size as orans or chanel combat boots
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/decouverte-50-ankle-boot-H212031Zv02360/


 Agree! I also have that and about to get the brown one! Super comfy!


----------



## Hermes Zen

My very first geegee savanna zebra charm!  I’m in love BUT it is a bit large for my 25’s. So using on b30 and b35.


----------



## pavlovsdog

I really like the pic of the last one.


----------



## cuselover

ltlin said:


> My first time shopping in an Hermes boutique (Madison Ave) and I came out with a Halzan 25 in etoupe. I was looking for a neutral crossbody and this is perfect ♥ Down the Hermes rabbit hole I go!



is this a new size? can you share some model pictures if you are comfortable?


----------



## Lilac_GG

Welcoming a cool January with a new Calvi Verso in Bleu Frida/Cuivre


----------



## Daphs

I got my wishlist granted and came home with a Togo Retourne Kelly 28 in Paris Blue!


----------



## Xthgirl

Daphs said:


> I got my wishlist granted and came home with a Togo Retourne Kelly 28 in Paris Blue!



Nice. Can you post pics


----------



## Cooshcouture

This is my latest H purchased but I’m still on the fence  I like it’s functionality but a little heavy unless I remove the insert then it’s a lot lighter.


----------



## designsgood

neverfull3 said:


> Congrats. !!! Stunning pochierte


Thank you ☺️


----------



## designsgood

gzmh said:


> Welcoming a cool January with a new Calvi Verso in Bleu Frida/Cuivre
> View attachment 5302699


Love this color combination


----------



## Mapoon

Cooshcouture said:


> This is my latest H purchased but I’m still on the fence  I like it’s functionality but a little heavy unless I remove the insert then it’s a lot lighter.


Yeah this is a useful bag with a good price tag but it was the weight that didnt attract me...


----------



## SDC2003

Cooshcouture said:


> This is my latest H purchased but I’m still on the fence  I like it’s functionality but a little heavy unless I remove the insert then it’s a lot lighter.


With it being a grooming bag to carry horse brushes and hoof picks etc, it is meant to be heavy and durable. You may want to look at a different style of grooming bag like the rectangular canvas ones.


----------



## Cooshcouture

Mapoon said:


> Yeah this is a useful bag with a good price tag but it was the weight that didnt attract me...


I love the look of it a lot. I want to keep it but


----------



## Cooshcouture

SDC2003 said:


> With it being a grooming bag to carry horse brushes and hoof picks etc, it is meant to be heavy and durable. You may want to look at a different style of grooming bag like the rectangular canvas ones.


Thank you for your input and suggestion


----------



## lilysummers

I landed this beauty here, my first Hermes purchase actually.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Duncan necklace in white epsom


----------



## texas87

crisbac said:


> My H haul lately...
> Aloha sandals, Rodeo Rubis, 'Les Nouveaux Amoureux De Paris' twilly, Clic H Rose Dragee YGH, Curiosite Cle H charm and Mini PoP H pendant...
> 
> View attachment 5285209
> 
> View attachment 5285210
> 
> View attachment 5285211
> 
> View attachment 5285212
> 
> View attachment 5285213
> 
> View attachment 5285215
> 
> Happy New Year, my dear tPF friends!!


I’m so in love with that twilly. Wish I could find one


----------



## Chl2015

Just got them from my Jan 2022 Hermes Haul! My lovely SA is so nice that she shipped me some red envelopes for the upcoming Lunar New Year! Happy Shopping everyone!

Finally got my mini Lindy in Nata color in Clemence leather! Now I just need to make sure not to wear dark clothes when taking her out!


----------



## Hfan2021

lilysummers said:


> I landed this beauty here, my first Hermes purchase actually.


This is so pretty. Can i get the name or product code? TIA


----------



## tinkerbell68

Picked up the stunning Duo Cosmique 90 that I ordered a couple of weeks ago and this beautiful twilly with a tiny little twilly ring! So cute.


----------



## JavaJo

Bearn Trifold in Etain - Perfect size!


----------



## Crapples

tinkerbell68 said:


> Picked up the stunning Duo Cosmique 90 that I ordered a couple of weeks ago and this beautiful twilly with a tiny little twilly ring! So cute.
> View attachment 5304587
> View attachment 5304588


What colorway is this one? It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

My first Oran, extra special too as I got it while vacationing in Hawaii.


----------



## ladyhermes

Patiences pays off, I have waited since I started collecting and became a member of this forum for this combination. My store does not get them but now - welcome BBK 25


----------



## Phiona88

Evelyne TPM in Bleu Nuit



Short Sleeve Dress in Rose Petale



Twilly Doll in Brides de Gala


----------



## lilysummers

Hfan2021 said:


> This is so pretty. Can i get the name or product code? TIA



Of course!  It is the Artemis Belt - I think the product code is H081740UKAAS.  My SA had to call around a few different stores to get it, but arrived in a few days.  If your SA can't find it, they might have to order it for you.


----------



## Hfan2021

lilysummers said:


> Of course!  It is the Artemis Belt - I think the product code is H081740UKAAS.  My SA had to call around a few different stores to get it, but arrived in a few days.  If your SA can't find it, they might have to order it for you.


Oh it’s a belt! such a beautiful piece. Thank you for the info


----------



## Pampelmuse

Phiona88 said:


> Evelyne TPM in Bleu Nuit
> View attachment 5304775
> 
> 
> Short Sleeve Dress in Rose Petale
> View attachment 5304776
> 
> 
> Twilly Doll in Brides de Gala
> View attachment 5304777


I bought a Doll Twilly today as well and got very confused by 2(!) washinstruction flaps that were attached. 2 on this size?? Hilarious! They went off immediately. Hard to knot otherwise. I don’t understand what they were thinking…


----------



## JavaJo

Love my new outfits!
Outfit 1: Cliquet pullover sweater in soft petal, sweater skirt (from my closet), Bouncing Sneakers, Garde Robe (Petit H?) Triangle Scarf with Charm

Outfit 2: Robe Maxi jersey dress, 24mm belt in Mauve Sylvestre/Rouge Sellier


----------



## step2005

Celebrated last day at work before mat leave with Circus box and Evie TPM Anemone ! Perfect for our Year of Tiger 4th baby. Also love the navy strap and gold hardware on the bag. Thankful for sweet SA’s patience as I passed on a few colors last year.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Crapples said:


> What colorway is this one? It’s gorgeous!!


It is, isn't it? It's noir/vert/multi...I saw it in the print carré catalogue and asked my SA if she could find it for me as I hadn't seen it in store or online. H003776S, color 10.


----------



## Nahreen

ladyhermes said:


> Patiences pays off, I have waited since I started collecting and became a member of this forum for this combination. My store does not get them but now - welcome BBK 25
> 
> View attachment 5304772


Congratulations to your stunning bag dear Ladyhermes. Happy you finally recieved your dream bag.


----------



## thriftyandlux

2022 is off to a good start!
Oasis and Oran sandals were from H.com, Constance Slim was a lucky walk in purchase by my hubby


----------



## lilysummers

Hfan2021 said:


> Oh it’s a belt! such a beautiful piece. Thank you for the info


Yes!  But adjustable and if you like you can wear it as a chunky necklace or drape it as a collar/choker (which I have done with a deep v dress - it's particularly sleek when you have a backless dress and let the long "tail" of it dangle along your spine).  I am also playing with tying a twilly through part of it for more casual and colorful vibes.


----------



## H’sKisses

tinkerbell68 said:


> Picked up the stunning Duo Cosmique 90 that I ordered a couple of weeks ago and this beautiful twilly with a tiny little twilly ring! So cute.
> View attachment 5304587
> View attachment 5304588



Love the Isola! I can’t decide between this color and the pink for my Etoupe Lindy. though. Do you happen to have anything in Etoupe that you can put this blue against? I’d be grateful for a photo, if you do!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love the Isola! I can’t decide between this color and the pink for my Etoupe Lindy. though. Do you happen to have anything in Etoupe that you can put this blue against? I’d be grateful for a photo, if you do!


Afraid not…only blues (turquoise or bleu nuit) or black…not very good at neutrals. I will say that this CW of the Isola is more blue and less purple than I expected which made it more appealing to me. I’d think it would work with etoupe for that reason.


----------



## H’sKisses

tinkerbell68 said:


> Afraid not…only blues (turquoise or bleu nuit) or black…not very good at neutrals. I will say that this CW of the Isola is more blue and less purple than I expected which made it more appealing to me. I’d think it would work with etoupe for that reason.


Thank you for responding! The little brownish bits throughout the design look like they could be close to Etoupe, which is why I was thinking it would look good against it... I'm leaning more towards the blue simply because the darker color would be better against stains/marks, but the pink also looks so pretty. Hopefully my store gets it in soon so I can see it in person!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you for responding! The little brownish bits throughout the design look like they could be close to Etoupe, which is why I was thinking it would look good against it... I'm leaning more towards the blue simply because the darker color would be better against stains/marks, but the pink also looks so pretty. Hopefully my store gets it in soon so I can see it in person!


The colors include khaki which seems as if it would be a good match for etoupe...and my boutique had so many twillys the other day so perhaps the inventory is up and you'll be able to see it in person. Good luck!


----------



## diane278

Cooshcouture said:


> This is my latest H purchased but I’m still on the fence  I like it’s functionality but a little heavy unless I remove the insert then it’s a lot lighter.


I’m so glad to see your post! I’ve been considering the same bag to use as a shopping bag/barn bag. While I no longer ride, I do keep what we used to refer to as a _barn bag _in the trunk of my car. It holds misc stuff that I might possibly need at some point when I‘m out. Paper towels, cleaning wipes, an extra pair of shoes, etc. I used to keep a suede Bottega tote as my barn bag...but that’s now in a proper home (not a car trunk). I planned/plan to remove the center section. A lot of its appeal to me is that it’s “horsey”. Weight is a huge consideration for me. I find my B30 heavy even with only a few things thrown inside of it. May I ask how you planned to use yours? TIA


----------



## jnjlee423

tpm1224 said:


> Had to make an exchange today. But was able to pick up this bearn trifold compact wallet. It was between this and the bearn compact wallet. I liked this one because it was a smidge smaller and this one has rose gold hardware. The compact wallet was palladium.
> 
> Also picked up a ready to wear piece but they didn’t have my size so it being ordered from another boutique.
> 
> Was surprised to get this wallet, was fully expecting that I would need to wait.
> 
> View attachment 5298344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298345


Congratulations that wallet is gorgeous! May I ask how much is it? Thx!


----------



## Scgian

My first. B30 etain togo. I noticed the left pontet is a little slanted? Has this ever happened to anyone’s birkin? Hoping for some reassurance.


----------



## Cooshcouture

diane278 said:


> I’m so glad to see your post! I’ve been considering the same bag to use as a shopping bag/barn bag. While I no longer ride, I do keep what we used to refer to as a _barn bag _in the trunk of my car. It holds misc stuff that I might possibly need at some point when I‘m out. Paper towels, cleaning wipes, an extra pair of shoes, etc. I used to keep a suede Bottega tote as my barn bag...but that’s now in a proper home (not a car trunk). I planned/plan to remove the center section. A lot of its appeal to me is that it’s “horsey”. Weight is a huge consideration for me. I find my B30 heavy even with only a few things thrown inside of it. May I ask how you planned to use yours? TIA


First I planned to used it as a shopping bag without the liner but losing the inner pockets that it’s a big con for me so I sent it back. I still have Hermes Fourre GM that a lot lighter and has a big inside zipper pocket plus 6 outside pockets. It’s a nice and very useful tote bag.


----------



## cravin

Scgian said:


> My first. B30 etain togo. I noticed the left pontet is a little slanted? Has this ever happened to anyone’s birkin? Hoping for some reassurance.
> View attachment 5305618



One of the pieces of hardware on one of wife’s Birkins is a tad crooked as well.  Hardly noticeable so part of the unique features of a handmade bag for her. If it bothers you, go back to your boutique and I’m sure that they’ll take care of you somehow.


----------



## tpm1224

jnjlee423 said:


> Congratulations that wallet is gorgeous! May I ask how much is it? Thx!



Hi! Thanks! This wallet was $2275.

I think both this compact trifold and compact bearn have same capacity, but the layout is just a bit different.


----------



## hoopsie

Hermes but not a high value item ... Twilly perfume!  It's amazing, I love the florals and vanilla and have never worn anything like this before.   Move over Coco Mademoiselle and Molton Brown Jasmine and sun rose!!   I also have my eye on a scarf so I will come back if I do purchase the leopards silk "muffler".  I love the khaki.


----------



## Scgian

cravin said:


> One of the pieces of hardware on one of wife’s Birkins is a tad crooked as well.  Hardly noticeable so part of the unique features of a handmade bag for her. If it bothers you, go back to your boutique and I’m sure that they’ll take care of you somehow.


Thank you!


----------



## rachrach1017

Rodeo just joined Picotin 18 SO black.


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Picotin Lock 18 pocket bag in desert/Sesame and the RooRoo charm


----------



## 880

lilysummers said:


> Yes!  But adjustable and if you like you can wear it as a chunky necklace or drape it as a collar/choker (which I have done with a deep v dress - it's particularly sleek when you have a backless dress and let the long "tail" of it dangle along your spine).  I am also playing with tying a twilly through part of it for more casual and colorful vibes.


This sounds fabulous! I would Love to see an action pic of this if you took some


----------



## Mapoon

PrincessSoFear said:


> Picotin Lock 18 pocket bag in desert/Sesame and the RooRoo charm
> View attachment 5306386


Wow this is my first time seeing this picotin, is it made of canvas material and the lining/trimmings are leather? Does it cost more than a normal P18?


----------



## ltlin

cuselover said:


> is this a new size? can you share some model pictures if you are comfortable?



Sorry for the late reply! Here are some modeling pics. For reference, I am 5’2, 110 pounds


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Mapoon said:


> Wow this is my first time seeing this picotin, is it made of canvas material and the lining/trimmings are leather? Does it cost more than a normal P18?


Hi,
Firstly, I couldn't believe that this bag will be popped on H.com.
It's canvas with leather trimming with outside pockets. 
I think it cost 25-30% extra from clemence leather. 
Picotin Lock 18 pocket bag


----------



## FresaJae

So excited to find ways to tie my new-to-me Cosmos Plisse Scarf!  I love this colorway of the red, purple, and gold!  It was surprisingly difficult to grab a pic, since it kept wanting to fold back on itself!


----------



## Mapoon

PrincessSoFear said:


> Hi,
> Firstly, I couldn't believe that this bag will be popped on H.com.
> It's canvas with leather trimming with outside pockets.
> I think it cost 25-30% extra from clemence leather.
> Picotin Lock 18 pocket bag


Thank you for sharing!! It’s so unique!


----------



## Mapoon

I haven’t been to the store in weeks due to rising cases so decided to make a small purchase with my SA and he sent it via courier to me. This is my first lip item from Hermes and I do prefer to try the clear ones first as it’s good to use it behind wearing a mask and will not worry about any stain. He included some red packets and lip samples. The orange colour definitely caught me by surprise and made me chuckle when I shared with him.


----------



## loh

I stopped by to say hello to my SA as I haven't seen her since the holidays, and acquired a couple of pieces while there. I've been looking for another crossbody bag and the mosaique fit the bill.  I'm loving the blue zelige color.  The ring is a fun piece.  Oh, and got a new twilly as well, but it's not pictured.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PrincessSoFear said:


> Hi,
> Firstly, I couldn't believe that this bag will be popped on H.com.
> It's canvas with leather trimming with outside pockets.
> I think it cost 25-30% extra from clemence leather.
> Picotin Lock 18 pocket bag


It is SOOOOOO cute (and I'm not a Pico fan but this one...yes!)!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Hikar1

loh said:


> I stopped by to say hello to my SA as I haven't seen her since the holidays, and acquired a couple of pieces while there. I've been looking for another crossbody bag and the mosaique fit the bill.  I'm loving the blue zelige color.  The ring is a fun piece.  Oh, and got a new twilly as well, but it's not pictured.
> 
> View attachment 5307875



Such a pretty bag. I feel like the mosaique doesn't get enough love!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

I scored another Mauve today


----------



## loh

Hikar1 said:


> Such a pretty bag. I feel like the mosaique doesn't get enough love!



Thank you!  I agree about the mosaique.  I'm not a constance person and recently turned down a mini roulis, but was still looking for another low key, versatile cross body.  Even though the mosaique was not on my radar, it checked off all boxes and I could definitely see myself getting it in other colors too.


----------



## Baker00

Scgian said:


> My first. B30 etain togo. I noticed the left pontet is a little slanted? Has this ever happened to anyone’s birkin? Hoping for some reassurance.
> View attachment 5305618


Congratulations! It’s a very beautiful bag! May I ask what is the name of the twilly you got there? It’s so pretty and goes with your bag so well


----------



## Scgian

Baker00 said:


> Congratulations! It’s a very beautiful bag! May I ask what is the name of the twilly you got there? It’s so pretty and goes with your bag so well


Thank you!  It’s called De l'Ombrelle aux Duels.


----------



## CocoLover27

B25 Sellier that I got last month . Today I got my first special order K25 Chèvre , it took 9 months . I’m very happy to get these 2 bags .


----------



## fashiongodess*

WOW!Conratulations!! Im still waiting for my SO


----------



## Hedgehog101

CocoLover27 said:


> B25 Sellier that I got last month . Today I got my first special order K25 Chèvre , it took 9 months . I’m very happy to get these 2 bags .


Love the b sellier! Is it Rouge Sellier or Rouge H? Thanks!!!


----------



## CocoLover27

Hedgehog101 said:


> Love the b sellier! Is it Rouge Sellier or Rouge H? Thanks!!!


Rouge H


----------



## ScarfBloke

CocoLover27 said:


> B25 Sellier that I got last month . Today I got my first special order K25 Chèvre , it took 9 months . I’m very happy to get these 2 bags .


Love them!  I also love your cushions!!!!  Tres Chic!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Mapoon said:


> I haven’t been to the store in weeks due to rising cases so decided to make a small purchase with my SA and he sent it via courier to me. This is my first lip item from Hermes and I do prefer to try the clear ones first as it’s good to use it behind wearing a mask and will not worry about any stain. He included some red packets and lip samples. The orange colour definitely caught me by surprise and made me chuckle when I shared with him.


The lip balm is AMAZING!  I bought some for my wife and also daughter as she gets cracked lips.  The quality is divine (der) but --- is it hard to get refills?  The Sydney store (hello - yes I am trying not to whinge all of the time) never has stock on the website so I don't know if it is a special order item?

Great purchase!!!


----------



## Avintage

Something unexpected and was never in my wishlist. She just takes my breath away. My new love, Kelly25 Vert d’eau.


----------



## Christofle

Avintage said:


> Something unexpected and was never in my wishlist. She just takes my breath away. My new love, Kelly25 Vert d’eau.
> 
> View attachment 5309530


Lovely green


----------



## FresaJae

Ordered spring of 2021 (as I was waiting for a verso), finally arrived this week!!  Picked up a twilly too for a bit of extra flair!  Bleu France and Bleu Saphir Verso Lindy 26, and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Norm.Core

ScarfBloke said:


> The lip balm is AMAZING!  I bought some for my wife and also daughter as she gets cracked lips.  The quality is divine (der) but --- is it hard to get refills?  The Sydney store (hello - yes I am trying not to whinge all of the time) never has stock on the website so I don't know if it is a special order item?
> 
> Great purchase!!!


You can also check out David Jones online for Hermes lip refills. Of course, sans Hermes special packaging but, the H Au website is a bit depressing.


----------



## Cooshcouture

Previous owner kept it unused and now it’s new to me. I’m a happy girl’   Hermes Fourre tout


----------



## brnrbs

Avintage said:


> Something unexpected and was never in my wishlist. She just takes my breath away. My new love, Kelly25 Vert d’eau.
> 
> View attachment 5309530


Thats such a lovely color! And amazing bag, enjoy!


----------



## brnrbs

Just got a pair of Orans in the middle of the winter. Hope to get the green color too


----------



## LucyBob

My latest visit to my SA. I am so glad that she offered me a C18 in Etain with GHW. Also got my first silk shawl, the Savana Dance Motif.


----------



## HBfan81

Avintage said:


> Something unexpected and was never in my wishlist. She just takes my breath away. My new love, Kelly25 Vert d’eau.
> 
> View attachment 5309530


Just perfection for me


----------



## DB8

It's that time of the year again...Happy Lunar New Year to those who celebrate it.


----------



## Fashionista2

CocoLover27 said:


> B25 Sellier that I got last month . Today I got my first special order K25 Chèvre , it took 9 months . I’m very happy to get these 2 bags .


Gorgeous! Really loving the Sellier.


----------



## CocoLover27

Fashionista2 said:


> Gorgeous! Really loving the Sellier.


Thanks! Yes me too , before I only like retourne and Togo Birkin . After seeing sellier , I like it both on Kelly and Birkin .


----------



## LaneyLeft

This is my first Hermes purchase. A wedding gift to the hubby for our wedding reception that never happened.  

Cadenas cufflinks: Cufflinks in lacquered metal with palladium plated hardware.


----------



## FP03

My First Hermes handbag, from Fashionphile. I was so nervous to pull the trigger, never spent that much on 1 item but I think it was meant to be, I wasn't even looking for a Birkin.

Anyway, Birkin 30, 2011 Ebène/Dark Chocolate. I believe it's in Togo Leather. Can't really tell the difference between Togo and Clemence.

Authenticated by @bababebi. Thank you 

Plan to take it to the Hermes Spa once I receive it


----------



## rebeday

Picked up my Avalon in coco camomile today!


----------



## Ladybaga

FP03 said:


> My First Hermes handbag, from Fashionphile. I was so nervous to pull the trigger, never spent that much on 1 item but I think it was meant to be, I wasn't even looking for a Birkin.
> 
> Anyway, Birkin 30, 2011 Ebène/Dark Chocolate. I believe it's in Togo Leather. Can't really tell the difference between Togo and Clemence.
> 
> Authenticated by @bababebi. Thank you
> 
> Plan to take it to the Hermes Spa once I receive it


Gorgeous birkin! Ebène is one of my favorite colors to wear! Enjoy it and CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Four Tails

I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again — Fashionphile is a necessary evil sometimes. 

I’m a diehard Rencontre Oceane fan. Eons ago (late aughts), when this pattern was still produced, I made sure to get several of the enamels, twillys, and scarves. This design just speaks to me, and I always wanted this colorway to be the one I framed if I ever got motivated enough to do that with one of my scarves. Now it is finally mine.


----------



## 880

FP03 said:


> My First Hermes handbag, from Fashionphile. I was so nervous to pull the trigger, never spent that much on 1 item but I think it was meant to be, I wasn't even looking for a Birkin.
> 
> Anyway, Birkin 30, 2011 Ebène/Dark Chocolate. I believe it's in Togo Leather. Can't really tell the difference between Togo and Clemence.
> 
> Authenticated by @bababebi. Thank you
> 
> Plan to take it to the Hermes Spa once I receive it


Congrats! It’s a beautiful bag! Wear it in the best health and happiness! 

@Four Tails, I love your RO! Is there a thread where you have posted your RO collection? Would love to see!


----------



## missD

Not the best pic but Oz Mules in Rose Aube! Love the beigey nude pink + rose gold Kelly buckle. 

Side note, is the Rose Gold hardware in shoes and accessories the same color as the ones used in Birkin/Kelly/Constance bags? 

I had a Rose Gold Double Tour bracelet before but never paid much attention to it, but now that I own this shoe, the rose gold looks so pink/copperish. 

It’s not subtle as Cartier Rose Gold Vs Yellow Gold at all.


----------



## HippieHeart

missD said:


> Not the best pic but Oz Mules in Rose Aube! Love the beigey nude pink + rose gold Kelly buckle.
> 
> Side note, is the Rose Gold hardware in shoes and accessories the same color as the ones used in Birkin/Kelly/Constance bags?
> 
> I had a Rose Gold Double Tour bracelet before but never paid much attention to it, but now that I own this shoe, the rose gold looks so pink/copperish.
> 
> It’s not subtle as Cartier Rose Gold Vs Yellow Gold at all.
> 
> View attachment 5312279


the shoes look great on you!


----------



## Karisse

Hi,
I just bought a Mosaique Au 24 bag in 2 colours. May I know is this common as my SA told me is a Limited Edition in Singapore. Hope to hear some views.. thank you


----------



## KristinS

Karisse said:


> Hi,
> I just bought a Mosaique Au 24 bag in 2 colours. May I know is this common as my SA told me is a Limited Edition in Singapore. Hope to hear some views.. thank you


Would you post pictures?


----------



## loh

Karisse said:


> Hi,
> I just bought a Mosaique Au 24 bag in 2 colours. May I know is this common as my SA told me is a Limited Edition in Singapore. Hope to hear some views.. thank you



Ooh, that sounds beautiful.  Would love to see pictures.  I just got a mini Mosaique and love it.


----------



## Karisse

KristinS said:


> Would you post pictures?


----------



## KristinS

Stunning!! thank you for sharing


----------



## Karisse

KristinS said:


> Stunning!! thank you for sharing


Welcome❤


----------



## Solday

It’s snowing outside but I’m getting ready for summer


----------



## Four Tails

880 said:


> Congrats! It’s a beautiful bag! Wear it in the best health and happiness!
> 
> @Four Tails, I love your RO! Is there a thread where you have posted your RO collection? Would love to see!


Thank you! I’ve never posted all of my RO together, but one day I should get around to it. I believe I uploaded some individual pictures back in 2009 or so when I joined here, but those old photobuckets went the way of the dodo.


----------



## fatcat2523

Lucky to got this from H.com. Nata is so nice and warm


----------



## tinkerbell68

Finally picked up my Lazy Leopardesses silk which I had embroidered with my initials as well as the Ancora moccasin.


----------



## lastnametea

Just purchased a Les Cles A Pois twilly from scp

The multicolor polka dots look cute twisted and wrapped up


----------



## Bereal

I


Pampelmuse said:


> And season’s newest Bounce sneaker. Haven’t worn them yet, just in the store, but felt very comfy.
> View attachment 5291891


 loved these when I bought them. Unfortunately I had to return them because the dye was bleeding.


----------



## Fashionista2

FP03 said:


> My First Hermes handbag, from Fashionphile. I was so nervous to pull the trigger, never spent that much on 1 item but I think it was meant to be, I wasn't even looking for a Birkin.
> 
> Anyway, Birkin 30, 2011 Ebène/Dark Chocolate. I believe it's in Togo Leather. Can't really tell the difference between Togo and Clemence.
> 
> Authenticated by @bababebi. Thank you
> 
> Plan to take it to the Hermes Spa once I receive it


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## texas87

tinkerbell68 said:


> Finally picked up my Lazy Leopardesses silk which I had embroidered with my initials as well as the Ancora moccasin.
> View attachment 5313665
> View attachment 5313666


Love the leopardess and I’ve never seen that style shoe. Really cool and I love the subtle H!


----------



## tinkerbell68

texas87 said:


> Love the leopardess and I’ve never seen that style shoe. Really cool and I love the subtle H!


Yes I like the subtle H too…I’m not a fan of logos so find some styles of both Hermès shoes and bags unappealing. The leather on this loafer is super soft and I appreciate its ‘under the radar’ style.


----------



## kat.fox

Peinture Fraiche gavroche in gris acier/vieux rose


----------



## jp824

Finally made some progress in the tableware that I ordered over a year ago.  Still need a lot of pieces but at least they have been steadily trickling in.  I also ordered the boucle sellier bracelet which surprisingly arrived in less than a month. Also picked up the Evelyn nata tpm and the hat


----------



## Pampelmuse

Bereal said:


> I
> 
> loved these when I bought them. Unfortunately I had to return them because the dye was bleeding.


Oh no!!! Mine are still in their box as the snowy weather still remains.


----------



## mesh123

JavaJo said:


> Love my new outfits!
> Outfit 1: Cliquet pullover sweater in soft petal, sweater skirt (from my closet), Bouncing Sneakers, Garde Robe (Petit H?) Triangle Scarf with Charm
> 
> Outfit 2: Robe Maxi jersey dress, 24mm belt in Mauve Sylvestre/Rouge Sellier
> 
> View attachment 5304950
> View attachment 5304951


Love everything! I was hoping to get the sweater but our boutique might not get it! I am based in the US!
Enjoy your beautiful findings


----------



## La Bella Figura

beautiful! Do you know the name of the interior color, is it rose pourpre?


----------



## mesh123

Avintage said:


> Something unexpected and was never in my wishlist. She just takes my breath away. My new love, Kelly25 Vert d’eau.
> 
> View attachment 5309530


This is so so beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## rebeday

Since it’s Chinese New Year, I picked up this gorgeous sellier tray for good luck!


----------



## Cooshcouture

kat.fox said:


> Peinture Fraiche gavroche in gris acier/vieux rose
> View attachment 5314243


Oh wow  very pretty. I just ordered one in bleu/noir gold colour. I hope it’s pretty like yours.


----------



## Lkb

My first exotic ! B25 GHW Geranium. Perfect to the start of Chinese New Year


----------



## WonderWoman18

Previous post deleted, so here it is re-worded…my new to me Iris Togo B35…I totally get the B hype!!


----------



## floridamama

Lkb said:


> My first exotic ! B25 GHW Geranium. Perfect to the start of Chinese New Year


Congratulations! It’s so beautiful


----------



## floridamama

WonderWoman18 said:


> Previous post deleted, so here it is re-worded…my new to me Iris Togo B35…I totally get the B hype!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314928


So pretty! Love the twilly you chose also!!


----------



## kat.fox

Cooshcouture said:


> Oh wow  very pretty. I just ordered one in bleu/noir gold colour. I hope it’s pretty like yours.


I ordered three CWs of this design (grey/rose one, navy/brown like you and blue/apricot one) to see it in real life and decide which one to keep  I thought blue one would be my favourite, but gray one is definitely the winner  navy is also pretty, but I want this gavroche for spring and navy turned out to be a bit dark for me  but I hope you will like yours!


----------



## Book Worm

Lkb said:


> My first exotic ! B25 GHW Geranium. Perfect to the start of Chinese New Year


STUNNING!


----------



## kat.fox

arrived today! Peinture Fraiche gavroche in bleu ciel/abricot. it’s pretty, but I love this grey one I posted yesterday more


----------



## Lilac_GG

Couldn't resist my favourite scarf design "La Patisserie Française" in a 45 / Bleu Ciel. A wonderful splash of colour mid-week to keep us going!


----------



## texas87

gzmh said:


> Couldn't resist my favourite scarf design "La Patisserie Française" in a 45 / Bleu Ciel. A wonderful splash of colour mid-week to keep us going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315036
> View attachment 5315037
> View attachment 5315038


I recently purchased this one as well in this CW and in black. The blue will be framed!


----------



## hers4eva

gzmh said:


> Couldn't resist my favourite scarf design "La Patisserie Française" in a 45 / Bleu Ciel. A wonderful splash of colour mid-week to keep us going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315036
> View attachment 5315037
> View attachment 5315038




Your earrings are so lovely/dainty.

Love how you posed showing the earrings double row of gold beads


----------



## LoveHMCVXOXO

Lkb said:


> My first exotic ! B25 GHW Geranium. Perfect to the start of Chinese New Year



Absolutely stunning and perfect color for CNY! If you don't mind sharing what the price for this beauty was?  haven't seen much pricing info for the birkin/kelly exotics xD. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

The 2 Constance to go that I manage to get from H.com. Vert Jade and Mauve S.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Just received the little lovely cargo picotin in sesame.



A gold tone family picture for the Chinese New Year of tiger. Best wishes to every purse lover.
Fauve B25, Biscuit B25, Sesame picotin, Amber wallet, Caramel B35, Gold kelly doll charm, Gold kelly-to-go


----------



## CocoLover27

jp824 said:


> Finally made some progress in the tableware that I ordered over a year ago.  Still need a lot of pieces but at least they have been steadily trickling in.  I also ordered the boucle sellier bracelet which surprisingly arrived in less than a month. Also picked up the Evelyn nata tpm and the hat
> View attachment 5314287
> View attachment 5314289


Love the boucle sellier bracelet! It’s not available in my home store . Did you order from US or Paris?


----------



## CocoLover27

> lovelyhongbao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received the little lovely cargo picotin in sesame.
> View attachment 5315580
> 
> 
> A gold tone family picture for the Chinese New Year of tiger. Best wishes to every purse lover.
> Fauve B25, Biscuit B25, Sesame picotin, Amber wallet, Caramel B35, Gold kelly doll charm, Gold kelly-to-go
> View attachment 5315584
Click to expand...

Wow! Love your gold bag collection !


----------



## jp824

CocoLover27 said:


> Love the boucle sellier bracelet! It’s not available in my home store . Did you order from US or Paris?


It wasn’t available at my US store but my SA placed the order for me.


----------



## Hermes Zen

I'm over the moon with my recent purchases!!  Limited Edition In and Out B25 in biscuit and palladium hw.  Photo with a gold b25 to show difference in color.  Pared it with Isola Di Primavera twillies in Camel/Bleu Vif/Fuchsia. I also purchased a Twilly Mini Boucle in rose gold hw and for my DH a Touareg sterling silver belt buckle hand carved and designed by Nigerian artisans.  Each buckle is unique.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

lovelyhongbao said:


> Just received the little lovely cargo picotin in sesame.
> View attachment 5315580
> 
> 
> A gold tone family picture for the Chinese New Year of tiger. Best wishes to every purse lover.
> Fauve B25, Biscuit B25, Sesame picotin, Amber wallet, Caramel B35, Gold kelly doll charm, Gold kelly-to-go
> View attachment 5315584


@lovelyhongbao what a beautiful collection you have! all these yummy shades of caramel and gold. a feast for the eyes. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Book Worm

Hermes Zen said:


> I'm over the moon with my recent purchases!!  Limited Edition In and Out B25 in biscuit and palladium hw.  Photo with a gold b25 to show difference in color.  Pared it with Isola Di Primavera twillies in Camel/Bleu Vif/Fuchsia. I also purchased a Twilly Mini Boucle in rose gold hw and for my DH a Touareg sterling silver belt buckle hand carved and designed by Nigerian artisans.  Each buckle is unique.
> 
> View attachment 5315824
> View attachment 5315825
> View attachment 5315826
> View attachment 5315831
> View attachment 5315832


That B is a work of art.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

CocoLover27 said:


> Wow! Love your gold bag collection !





lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> @lovelyhongbao what a beautiful collection you have! all these yummy shades of caramel and gold. a feast for the eyes. thanks for sharing.



Thank you, cannot help fall in love with Hermes brown tone recently.


----------



## texas87

I’m so excited for my first pair of Orans. I immediately gravitated to this CW. Cant wait to wear these


----------



## julian.f

Casaque Horn Pendant, large model. These are so elegant IRL.


----------



## shrpthorn

Hermes Zen said:


> .... and for my DH a Touareg sterling silver belt buckle hand carved and designed by Nigerian artisans.  Each buckle is unique.
> 
> View attachment 5315832


I love the  Touareg sterling silver belt buckle - DH & I "share" 3 different designs of these. He likes them because they add style and are interesting but don't scream "Designer" - especially the Touareg Issassis (rectangle) and Tandrika (oval) designs.


----------



## shrpthorn

julian.f said:


> Casaque Horn Pendant, large model. These are so elegant IRL.


I love Hermes horn jewelry. Is this vintage or available currently? Thanks.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Book Worm said:


> That B is a work of art.


Thank you so much @Book Worm !!  I agree.


----------



## Hermes Zen

shrpthorn said:


> I love the  Touareg sterling silver belt buckle - DH & I "share" 3 different designs of these. He likes them because they add style and are interesting but don't scream "Designer" - especially the Touareg Issassis (rectangle) and Tandrika (oval) designs.


@shrpthorn, I LOVE hearing this!  I'm a new fan.  Never new H was selling Touareg beauties.  I will now be on the alert.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Book Worm

texas87 said:


> I’m so excited for my first pair of Orans. I immediately gravitated to this CW. Cant wait to wear these
> 
> View attachment 5316229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316231


I love the colors on this oran - such happy colors. Let us know if the suede adds to the comfort…


----------



## julian.f

julian.f said:


> Casaque Horn Pendant, large model. These are so elegant IRL.


@shrpthorn  This is current and comes in several variations,  large vertical gold line, one horizontal or two horizontal gold lines. Both in large and small sizes with black leather cords. They're quite elevated.


----------



## rachrach1017

Went to visit my lovely SA and picked this baby up today )


----------



## nattle

Never dreamt of having a B25 but here we are 
I’ve reached my (quota bag) purse peace


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Hermes Zen said:


> I'm over the moon with my recent purchases!!  Limited Edition In and Out B25 in biscuit and palladium hw.  Photo with a gold b25 to show difference in color.  Pared it with Isola Di Primavera twillies in Camel/Bleu Vif/Fuchsia. I also purchased a Twilly Mini Boucle in rose gold hw and for my DH a Touareg sterling silver belt buckle hand carved and designed by Nigerian artisans.  Each buckle is unique.
> 
> View attachment 5315824
> View attachment 5315825
> View attachment 5315826
> View attachment 5315831
> View attachment 5315832


Congratulation, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zkg1977

texas87 said:


> I recently purchased this one as well in this CW and in black. The blue will be framed!


I have been eyeing this one, and I just pulled the trigger - it's so whimsical!


----------



## texas87

Zkg1977 said:


> I have been eyeing this one, and I just pulled the trigger - it's so whimsical!


Yay! I think so too! They keep selling out and coming back so I think people like the new cw!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Congratulation, thanks for sharing!


Thank you so much @Birkinorbust2000!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> I'm over the moon with my recent purchases!!  Limited Edition In and Out B25 in biscuit and palladium hw.  Photo with a gold b25 to show difference in color.  Pared it with Isola Di Primavera twillies in Camel/Bleu Vif/Fuchsia. I also purchased a Twilly Mini Boucle in rose gold hw and for my DH a Touareg sterling silver belt buckle hand carved and designed by Nigerian artisans.  Each buckle is unique.
> 
> View attachment 5315824
> View attachment 5315825
> View attachment 5315826
> View attachment 5315831
> View attachment 5315832


Wow that LE birkin is sooo beautiful...the colour is so calming and you have paired it well with that twilly..Congrats and enjoy her in good health!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> Wow that LE birkin is sooo beautiful...the colour is so calming and you have paired it well with that twilly..Congrats and enjoy her in good health!


Thank you very much @Mapoon!  I am still in shock that I was offered this beauty!!


----------



## mcwee

After much long awaiting it finally here. CTG in Etoupe with GHW


----------



## Chanelandco

rachrach1017 said:


> Went to visit my lovely SA and picked this baby up today )
> 
> View attachment 5316618


Congrats ! They are gorgeous. I was eyeing them. 
do you find them true to size? And if you have oran, did you take the same size? Weird question as they are totally differend bit it is to have a reference for sizing.
Enjoy them in good health


----------



## rachrach1017

Chanelandco said:


> Congrats ! They are gorgeous. I was eyeing them.
> do you find them true to size? And if you have oran, did you take the same size? Weird question as they are totally differend bit it is to have a reference for sizing.
> Enjoy them in good health


Hi!
Yes they are true to size. All my boots from H are 37.5 even sneakers. As for Oran, no I don’t have them but I have the Dune one, and they are also 37.5 

hope that helps!


----------



## Chanelandco

rachrach1017 said:


> Hi!
> Yes they are true to size. All my boots from H are 37.5 even sneakers. As for Oran, no I don’t have them but I have the Dune one, and they are also 37.5
> 
> hope that helps!


Thanks a lot !


----------



## cravin

Etoupe Geta and a milo pegase charm. Wife didn’t stop smiling all night.


----------



## Book Worm

cravin said:


> Etoupe Geta and a milo pegase charm. Wife didn’t stop smiling all night.


Pics pls


----------



## cravin

Book Worm said:


> Pics pls



Here you go: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/geta-bag-information.1049743/


----------



## oshinex

Been somewhat of a pain tracking down both sizes. Happy to finally have the set.


----------



## jameslikes

DrawitraLoveHermes said:


> I scored another Mauve today
> 
> View attachment 5308016
> View attachment 5308017


Is there a certain time to check??


----------



## hphile

oshinex said:


> Been somewhat of a pain tracking down both sizes. Happy to finally have the set.



Sorry if this is obvious to other people - but what is this and what do you use it for? Definitely looks nice as a decoration!


----------



## cravin

hphile said:


> Sorry if this is obvious to other people - but what is this and what do you use it for? Definitely looks nice as a decoration!



They’re saddle boxes. The top one is called the smallbox


----------



## Hermes Zen

My SO watch band for my Cape Cod arrived!  It took about 5 months.  LOVE how it goes well with my SO K.  I will post more photos & info on the Special Order Cape Cod thread soon.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Bentley143

Finally got my hands on a pair!!!! I am a size 9 in the oran sandals but a size 10 in these. They run small.


----------



## Logic

I’ve been wanting a passport holder for awhile now even if we’re not travelling and got other cute accessories too!

I’m waiting for my scarf on order so just bought the trio scarf ring and grabbed a mini silk wrist bracelet that has a doggie chain to match my ring.


----------



## oshinex

hphile said:


> Sorry if this is obvious to other people - but what is this and what do you use it for? Definitely looks nice as a decoration!


Like the poster above me has said, these are saddle boxes from their equiestrian line. The smaller one is intended for a helmet I believe. Most people use them for just decor around the house, like I plan to do. Ive seen them used as planters before too. But i word not recommend it as these are made from cardboard and may be damaged from water.
To be honest, they are one of the best things to use as decor for their size. Gives a pop of orange in my white house. Btw it also comes in dark red rouge and navy.


----------



## oshinex

I also forgot to post a photo of the grooming bucket I received last month.


----------



## texas87

Hermes Zen said:


> My SO watch band for my Cape Cod arrived!  It took about 5 months.  LOVE how it goes well with my SO K.  I will post more photos & info on the Special Order Cape Cod thread soon.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5317478


This is so so gorgeous and one of my favorite SO Kelly’s I have seen and the twilly goes perfectly


----------



## Chrismin

Love ❤️ !


----------



## Book Worm

Chrismin said:


> Love ❤ !
> View attachment 5317712
> View attachment 5317713


Those black espadrilles/platforms(?) looks fabulous!


----------



## Chrismin

That color is fabulous !!


loh said:


> I stopped by to say hello to my SA as I haven't seen her since the holidays, and acquired a couple of pieces while there. I've been looking for another crossbody bag and the mosaique fit the bill.  I'm loving the blue zelige color.  The ring is a fun piece.  Oh, and got a new twilly as well, but it's not pictured.
> 
> View attachment 5307875


----------



## thebear5

constance to go.


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Love ❤ !
> View attachment 5317712
> View attachment 5317713



Ooh love.  How do the wedges feel?  I love that H is making more casual shoes with some height.  As someone who is in the just over 5' club, I'll take any extra boost I can get.


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> My SO watch band for my Cape Cod arrived!  It took about 5 months.  LOVE how it goes well with my SO K.  I will post more photos & info on the Special Order Cape Cod thread soon.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5317478


There needs to be an emoji with a million heart eyes for this! Beautiful bag, twilly and watch!!!!!!


----------



## Book Worm

Hermes Zen said:


> My SO watch band for my Cape Cod arrived!  It took about 5 months.  LOVE how it goes well with my SO K.  I will post more photos & info on the Special Order Cape Cod thread soon.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5317478


Ok THIS is just poetry in color


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you !! 





Book Worm said:


> Those black espadrilles/platforms(?) looks fabulous!


----------



## Chrismin

@loh I love the wedges 
They are comfortable and very walkable and quiet (as opposed to the clogs!)
I highly recommend !!


loh said:


> Ooh love.  How do the wedges feel?  I love that H is making more casual shoes with some height.  As someone who is in the just over 5' club, I'll take any extra boost I can get.


----------



## Hermes Zen

texas87 said:


> This is so so gorgeous and one of my favorite SO Kelly’s I have seen and the twilly goes perfectly


Thank you so much @texas87 !!  Appreciate you saying that.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ladybaga said:


> There needs to be an emoji with a million heart eyes for this! Beautiful bag, twilly and watch!!!!!!


Thank you so very much @Ladybaga !!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Book Worm said:


> Ok THIS is just poetry in color


Thank you @Book Worm !!  When I ordered the SO K I wondered if I was going to be the only one liking the colors that I picked. I'm so HAPPY I'm getting feedback from you, @Ladybaga and others that like it.


----------



## lastnametea

Hello! I just purchased H deco breakfast cups from h.com!
They're have a capacity of 11.5 oz but I thought they'd be larger. I'm glad I purchased the big cup!
I put a coffee bag beside it for scale.

I posted this question on the clubhouse thread too but does anyone have any problems with the handle breaking? It's very thin.


----------



## Book Worm

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you @Book Worm !!  When I ordered the SO K I wondered if I was going to be the only one liking the colors that I picked. I'm so HAPPY I'm getting feedback from you, @Ladybaga and others that like it.


Gosh no! You did REALLY great on the color choices. I, for one, find it spectacular!


----------



## Xthgirl

Hermes Zen said:


> My SO watch band for my Cape Cod arrived!  It took about 5 months.  LOVE how it goes well with my SO K.  I will post more photos & info on the Special Order Cape Cod thread soon.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5317478


Eye catching. What colors are these?


----------



## cravin

lastnametea said:


> View attachment 5317771
> 
> Hello! I just purchased H deco breakfast cups from h.com!
> They're have a capacity of 11.5 oz but I thought they'd be larger. I'm glad I purchased the big cup!
> I put a coffee bag beside it for scale.
> 
> I posted this question on the clubhouse thread too but does anyone have any problems with the handle breaking? It's very thin.



Handles have been sturdy for us but we make sure to never put them in the dishwasher.


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you @Book Worm !!  When I ordered the SO K I wondered if I was going to be the only one liking the colors that I picked. I'm so HAPPY I'm getting feedback from you, @Ladybaga and others that like it.


I absolutely love brown and orange, so you did a spectacular job on your SO and watch. It is also refreshing to see unique color combos for SO. Is it fue and ebene? (Sorry if my spelling is off.) I can't believe how well that twilly matches your bag.  It's almost like the twilly was begging for a perfect bag match.  I will swoon over this photo for a very looooooong time. It makes me smile.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Verso Calvi Mauve S


----------



## lastnametea

cravin said:


> Handles have been sturdy for us but we make sure to never put them in the dishwasher.


Thanks cravin! Do you know if I can put these in the microwave? I only ask bc I need to warn my husband....


----------



## cravin

lastnametea said:


> Thanks cravin! Do you know if I can put these in the microwave? I only ask bc I need to warn my husband....



We do not do it so I can’t help you there.  Sorry.


----------



## Stansy

The same bag, color looks completely different… my new C18 in chai and my new Faubourg Tropical in cw11 (1st picture). Couldn‘t be happier, and it was extra special to me that I was accompanied by some lovely ladies today


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Stansy said:


> View attachment 5318170
> View attachment 5318171
> 
> 
> The same bag, color looks completely different… my new C18 in chai and my new Faubourg Tropical in cw11 (1st picture). Couldn‘t be happier, and it was extra special to me that I was accompanied by some lovely ladies today


 Speechless! So pretty ! Congrats


----------



## oshinex

I thought 2022 was going to be the year I go back to the office *hide my pain face*
Sac a Depeches 37 in Noir Epsom


----------



## Hermes Zen

htxgirl said:


> Eye catching. What colors are these?


It's bleu indigo and orange.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ladybaga said:


> I absolutely love brown and orange, so you did a spectacular job on your SO and watch. It is also refreshing to see unique color combos for SO. Is it fue and ebene? (Sorry if my spelling is off.) I can't believe how well that twilly matches your bag.  It's almost like the twilly was begging for a perfect bag match.  I will swoon over this photo for a very looooooong time. It makes me smile.


I will never remove that twilly!  The colors are bleu indigo and orange.  My SO K is from 2018.  Thanks again @Ladybaga!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

oshinex said:


> I thought 2022 was going to be the year I go back to the office *hide my pain face*
> Sac a Depeches 37 in Noir Epsom
> View attachment 5318212


We're Bench twins! BUT I wish we were BAG twins! I love this bag


----------



## oshinex

Yay! I've always wanted a Nelson bench. But now i'm always paranoid to sit on it!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

oshinex said:


> Yay! I've always wanted a Nelson bench. But now i'm always paranoid to sit on it!


We actually use it to put our TV on!
We have a Samsung Frame and didn't want it freestanding on its legs so it sits perfectly on the bench!
Like you I always wanted one and initially thought I'd use it as a hallway bench with coats above and some outdoor shoes under but then decided it was a waste of it and the space!
OT apologies!


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> I will never remove that twilly!  The colors are bleu indigo and orange.  My SO K is from 2018.  Thanks again @Ladybaga!!


Blue indigo and orange! Even better!!!!


----------



## Baker00

Got this Evercolor Calvi in beton on H.com


----------



## Monique1004

Finally got my Kelly Danse! It’s been such a long wait since I rejected two of them for color preference. I didn’t even asked about the color when I got a call this time. I was just gonna take it no matter what color it is this time. To my surprise, it happens to be the exact color & hw I asked for this time.  I was so happy when I open the box! Beige de Weimar in Jonathan leather with GHW.


----------



## diane278

Today’s delivery: a new Libris stole in bleu de Chine.  I’ve been wanting a new navy scarf for awhile.  I wanted a darker blue with a very subtle pattern….and this is exactly what I had hoped for.

I think it’s too bulky for this lightweight tee.…but this is how I’d wear it with a more substantial top. The length is great for the one scarf knot I know.  I think I might add this pattern in more colors….


Here’s the pattern in stronger lighting



The color & pattern as shown on the website….


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Baseball gap from men line. Im into men line ssssooo much !


----------



## boo1689

Ulysse nano charm ~


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Monique1004 said:


> Finally got my Kelly Danse! It’s been such a long wait since I rejected two of them for color preference. I didn’t even asked about the color when I got a call this time. I was just gonna take it no matter what color it is this time. To my surprise, it happens to be the exact color & hw I asked for this time.  I was so happy when I open the box! Beige de Weimar in Jonathan leather with GHW.
> View attachment 5318647
> View attachment 5318648


 Congrats! It looks so pretty!


----------



## callais

Just ordered this Bastia with two of my favourite colours and in my favourite leather


----------



## sonozen

Finally, one of my HGs found at retail, and brand new yay!!   

Les Triples. It’s an atypical colourway and not my first choice, but when I saw the real thing I’m like OMG


----------



## Stansy

sonozen said:


> Finally, one of my HGs found at retail, and brand new yay!!
> 
> Les Triples. It’s an atypical colourway and not my first choice, but when I saw the real thing I’m like OMG
> 
> View attachment 5318972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318978
> 
> View attachment 5318979


This is adorable!


----------



## Baikinman

Lilas clic h in rose gold.


----------



## Bereal

diane278 said:


> Today’s delivery: a new Libris stole in bleu de Chine.  I’ve been wanting a new navy scarf for awhile.  I wanted a darker blue with a very subtle pattern….and this is exactly what I had hoped for.
> 
> I think it’s too bulky for this lightweight tee.…but this is how I’d wear it with a more substantial top. The length is great for the one scarf knot I know.  I think I might add this pattern in more colors….
> View attachment 5318650
> 
> Here’s the pattern in stronger lighting
> View attachment 5318652
> 
> 
> The color & pattern as shown on the website….
> View attachment 5318660


Beautiful stole! Love this one..I use it while travelling. It’s perfect..low key


----------



## Sydny2

Perfect for gym and errands! I had to go 1/2 size up since I have wide feet!


----------



## ddee65

Got me some comfy sandals - for work & for the beach!


----------



## Ruedubac

sonozen said:


> Finally, one of my HGs found at retail, and brand new yay!!
> 
> Les Triples. It’s an atypical colourway and not my first choice, but when I saw the real thing I’m like OMG
> 
> View attachment 5318972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318978
> 
> View attachment 5318979


haha absolutely love it. did not even know this existed.... what colorway were you originally aiming for? this green is beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## Zkg1977

I picked up this beauty over the weekend


----------



## LolaWhisp

My first H and my new love: Constance to Go in Anemone with a Brides de Gala Shadow Twilly in Rose Vif.


----------



## texas87

My first Evelyne PM in Nata PHW


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

sonozen said:


> Finally, one of my HGs found at retail, and brand new yay!!
> 
> Les Triples. It’s an atypical colourway and not my first choice, but when I saw the real thing I’m like OMG
> 
> View attachment 5318972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318978
> 
> View attachment 5318979


what an adorable design


----------



## Sydny2

Baikinman said:


> Lilas clic h in rose gold.
> View attachment 5319682



“Hermesistible”!


----------



## etoile de mer

oshinex said:


> I thought 2022 was going to be the year I go back to the office *hide my pain face*
> Sac a Depeches 37 in Noir Epsom
> View attachment 5318212



Both bag and bench, gorgeous!!


----------



## etoile de mer

boo1689 said:


> Ulysse nano charm ~
> View attachment 5318839
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318840
> View attachment 5318841



I have a weakness for miniatures, and these are just so cute!


----------



## parisallyouneed

Kelly double tour T4 Swift Gold, very fortunate to have found it. Apparently T4 will be discontinued from the Women collections. (I wish they would have more fluidity between Women/Men accessoires )


----------



## am2022

Blue brume swift Jige , white orans , GTN rose pale !


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Woke up one Saturday morning cause the DH was snoring way too loud but I checked h.com and snagged a pair of chypres. They’re finally here!


----------



## Book Worm

jyywu said:


> View attachment 5320361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up one Saturday morning cause the DH was snoring way too loud but I checked h.com and snagged a pair of chypres. They’re finally here!


Perks of having a partner who snores   Congrats!


----------



## Book Worm

amacasa said:


> Blue brume swift Jige , white orans , GTN rose pale !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320356


Really love that Jige! 
Really hoping my SA comes through with mine soon!


----------



## buffalogal

I was browsing the H.com site last week and when I saw items on there for $10 each, I had to see what the deal was.  So I ordered two of these sketchbooks just to show hubby how AFFORDABLE H can be! Ha ha But they are really pretty!


----------



## buffalogal

I also popped into the Denver store while traveling this last weekend and was able to get this necklace I was eyeing online. I could have ordered it but it is more fun to buy in store. The model pic is from H.com because I am in my pjs. Lol


----------



## sonozen

Ruedubac said:


> haha absolutely love it. did not even know this existed.... what colorway were you originally aiming for? this green is beautiful. Congrats.



Thank you dear I was pleasantly surprised by this colourway too!

I was hoping to get the more desirable white blue colourway so that the clouds look like they’re floating hahaha!


----------



## Hikar1

buffalogal said:


> I was browsing the H.com site last week and when I saw items on there for $10 each, I had to see what the deal was.  So I ordered two of these sketchbooks just to show hubby how AFFORDABLE H can be! Ha ha But they are really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320445
> View attachment 5320446
> View attachment 5320447


I'd be grateful if you could provide the names of those items!


----------



## tinkerbell68

jyywu said:


> View attachment 5320361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up one Saturday morning cause the DH was snoring way too loud but I checked h.com and snagged a pair of chypres. They’re finally here!


I’ll have to remember that excuse to browse!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My haul this month
* Boucles et Camails muffler in red
* Grand theatre nouveau twillies 
* Carres Volants twilly
* Garde-robe pop charm triangule scarf
* Rose Ombre blush
* 4  travel size scents- poivre samarcande, 2 rose ikebana, vetiver tonka


----------



## buffalogal

Hikar1 said:


> I'd be grateful if you could provide the names of those items!



Hi, sure! They were the Vive Le Cheval sketchbook and the Voyage en Extreme Orient sketchbook. They had a few other designs as well and were under the Office and Writing section.


----------



## atlantique

I picked up this Bolide 31 in Taurillon Clemence leather.
It‘ s such a classic and classy bag for me!


----------



## AngelaK

My new to me K28 In Feu with a new Twilly    Still perfecting the Twilly!


----------



## Xthgirl

AngelaK said:


> My new to me K28 In Feu with a new Twilly    Still perfecting the Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5320971


 Oh my. This color speaks to me. 
Burnt oranges, reddish browns, neutrals, beiges. And great job, it looks flawless/brand new.


----------



## mesh123

AngelaK said:


> My new to me K28 In Feu with a new Twilly    Still perfecting the Twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5320971


Wow wow wow


----------



## hannahsophia

I finally found the day sneaker (permabrass hw) in my size! I also previously purchased the deep sneaker. A bit obsessed


----------



## ce_1992

hannahsophia said:


> I finally found the day sneaker (permabrass hw) in my size! I also previously purchased the deep sneaker. A bit obsessed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321160
> View attachment 5321159


The Day Sneaks are fabulous! Are they comfortable??


----------



## fabdiva

ce_1992 said:


> The Day Sneaks are fabulous! Are they comfortable??


share details. My SA is trying to get them for me. How's the comfort?


----------



## AngelaK

htxgirl said:


> Oh my. This color speaks to me.
> Burnt oranges, reddish browns, neutrals, beiges. And great job, it looks flawless/brand new.



Thank you  Although 2019 (D stamp) It came with full set and never used so I’m delighted! I’ve wanted a Kelly for 20 years. Better late than never!


----------



## hphile

hannahsophia said:


> I finally found the day sneaker (permabrass hw) in my size! I also previously purchased the deep sneaker. A bit obsessed





ce_1992 said:


> The Day Sneaks are fabulous! Are they comfortable??



Yessssss. I love these sneakers so much! I got the rose gold day sneakers last year (so hard to track down) and then liked them so much I bought the day dream and the day in permabrass recently too. (like a back-up pair, because who knows when/if things get discontinued)

The first time you have to loosen it up to get your foot in, but afterwards you don't have to undo the buckle to wear which is nice and easy. Definitely a cushy leather sneaker! It does take a couple of wears since the leather backing needs some time to soften up so do be careful of blisters. But otherwise, a really comfy shoe after breaking in a couple times!


----------



## hannahsophia

ce_1992 said:


> The Day Sneaks are fabulous! Are they comfortable??





fabdiva said:


> share details. My SA is trying to get them for me. How's the comfort?





hphile said:


> Yessssss. I love these sneakers so much! I got the rose gold day sneakers last year (so hard to track down) and then liked them so much I bought the day dream and the day in permabrass recently too. (like a back-up pair, because who knows when/if things get discontinued)
> 
> The first time you have to loosen it up to get your foot in, but afterwards you don't have to undo the buckle to wear which is nice and easy. Definitely a cushy leather sneaker! It does take a couple of wears since the leather backing needs some time to soften up so do be careful of blisters. But otherwise, a really comfy shoe after breaking in a couple times!



I agree with the above! I’ve only worn the day for about an hour today and it really molded to my foot and got looser already. The deep sneaker had been comfortable. I walked around Charleston this weekend and had a couple of sore spots but no blisters. Low profile socks help!


----------



## Bereal

I have been eyeing the Quadrige stole for some time and got it today. The Twillys were an impulse buy. It was lovely to match the stole with my outfit and my Bolide 25


----------



## DR2014

AngelaK said:


> Thank you  Although 2019 (D stamp) It came with full set and never used so I’m delighted! I’ve wanted a Kelly for 20 years. Better late than never!


How wonderful! Congratulations! I also wanted a kelly for about the same time before I got my first one.


----------



## texas87

MrsMBunboxing said:


> View attachment 5320565
> 
> 
> My haul this month
> * Boucles et Camails muffler in red
> * Grand theatre nouveau twillies
> * Carres Volants twilly
> * Garde-robe pop charm triangule scarf
> * Rose Ombre blush
> * 4  travel size scents- poivre samarcande, 2 rose ikebana, vetiver tonka



awesome purchases. I have been searching for the carres volants twilly in that cw and can’t find it anywhere. Do you mind sharing where you located it?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

texas87 said:


> awesome purchases. I have been searching for the carres volants twilly in that cw and can’t find it anywhere. Do you mind sharing where you located it?


Thank you.  I'll message you.


----------



## bellababe

My Anémone Calvi came this week


----------



## tabloid

I love my cartouche maxi t-shirt.


----------



## JeanGranger

tabloid said:


> View attachment 5321840
> View attachment 5321842
> View attachment 5321843
> 
> I love my cartouche maxi t-shirt.


Is this tee a relax or oversized fit?


----------



## hippo@alice

Scored this twilly in the year of tiger.


----------



## Logic

This mini lindy came home with me today  black with phw in clemence leather


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> This mini lindy came home with me today  black with phw in clemence leather
> 
> View attachment 5321865


Congrats babe!! What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Congrats babe!! What a beautiful bag!


Thanks @Mapoon! Can’t wait to see how you go at H this weekend


----------



## Logic

hippo@alice said:


> Scored this twilly in the year of tiger.
> 
> View attachment 5321860


Lovely twilly and bag! Do you mind me asking what’s the name of the twilly?


----------



## hippo@alice

Logic said:


> Lovely twilly and bag! Do you mind me asking what’s the name of the twilly?


Thanks  Here u go …


----------



## tabloid

JeanGranger said:


> Is this tee a relax or oversized fit?


There are 2 versions, micro and standard(relax).


----------



## MissTammyB

My haul today!

kelly belt in noir with RGHW
Kelly bracelet in rose Mexico with RGHW

soooo happy and sooo lucky to snatch these beautiful combinations up


----------



## Cooshcouture

Here are my latest purchases of the last 3 and half weeks. I think I’m good for awhile.


----------



## texas87

Cooshcouture said:


> Here are my latest purchases of the last 3 and half weeks. I think I’m good for awhile.
> View attachment 5322005


L'epoppee is such a fun and whimsical scarf


----------



## LolaWhisp

Picked up some Carthage Sandals in metallic. I just adore them and they look even cuter on! Can’t wait for warmer weather or my next beach trip.


----------



## Cooshcouture

texas87 said:


> L'epoppee is such a fun and whimsical scarf


Yes it is. Thank you


----------



## starrynite_87

Early Valentine’s Day gift, PM Clic-H bracelet in noir w/rose gold HW


----------



## cali_to_ny

Obsessed with Bearn goodies lately (with L'Epopee CSGM)


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

SA was able to send me one of the two last size 37’s


----------



## hers4eva

Cooshcouture said:


> Here are my latest purchases of the last 3 and half weeks. I think I’m good for awhile.
> View attachment 5322005


The gold and black scarf is so stunning      
What is her name and size?


----------



## Cooshcouture

Hi Hope this help .


----------



## DME

starrynite_87 said:


> Early Valentine’s Day gift, PM Clic-H bracelet in noir w/rose gold HW



Congratulations! And did they change the jewelry bags for these bracelets? All of mine are a chocolate brown velvet, but this appears to be in the same fabric as the dust bag for my B30. If so, I’m liking the new fabric; velvet attracts, well, everything (dust, fabric fuzz, etc.).


----------



## Nim_na

cali_to_ny said:


> Obsessed with Bearn goodies lately (with L'Epopee CSGM)
> 
> View attachment 5322162


 May I ask the name if this scarf?


----------



## cali_to_ny

Nim_na said:


> May I ask the name if this scarf?


Sure here you go!


----------



## Logic

My SA offered me a gold calvi duo, I couldn’t say no!


----------



## Bereal

hippo@alice said:


> Thanks  Here u go …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321868


Twinning


----------



## yaya19

cali_to_ny said:


> Obsessed with Bearn goodies lately (with L'Epopee CSGM)
> 
> View attachment 5322162



! is that a Bearn key ring? gosh, I’ve been trying to track one of these down for months as I don’t even know if they’re still in production! very nice collection


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I purchased this for my DH - Tie 7 From Hermes With Love Twillbi in Marine/Rose.
I really like the small hearts on the front, and think the back with the pierced hearts of Cupid's arrow are a great addition!


----------



## joboca

My Extra sandals arrived today! Enjoy the free feet pics lol. I really like them, they’re going to be super cute with maxi dresses. They run slightly smaller than my Orans, but are not too small—just right.


----------



## Nerja

My purchases from yesterday: Darling Medor gloves and La Berline Bayadere 90 in vieux rose/rouge/bleu !


----------



## cali_to_ny

yankee19 said:


> ! is that a Bearn key ring? gosh, I’ve been trying to track one of these down for months as I don’t even know if they’re still in production! very nice collection


Thanks it randomly popped up on the US site last week!


----------



## designsgood

Logic said:


> My SA offered me a gold calvi duo, I couldn’t say no!
> View attachment 5322884


I've been curious about the duo--I have the original calvi in a few colors and have stopped using wallets in favor of them. How do you like it so far?


----------



## corgimom11

Feb purchases for me so far! These glasses I have been waiting on for almost a year.


----------



## nymeria

This thread on calvis ( and duos) may answer your questions and then some!

Here you go


----------



## Logic

This just arrived, needed another Mosaique square plate to put my rings in. It’s only a small plate 7cm x 7cm.


----------



## Hermes Zen

My h.com purchase arrived today! Etrier Twilly ring in permabrass, Garde-Robe Pop Charm triangle 70cm scarf and New Season Limited Edition Lipsticks.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

corgimom11 said:


> Feb purchases for me so far! These glasses I have been waiting on for almost a year.
> 
> View attachment 5323602
> View attachment 5323603
> View attachment 5323604
> View attachment 5323605
> View attachment 5323606
> View attachment 5323607
> View attachment 5323608
> View attachment 5323609


Everything is gorgeous especially the RTW and the scarf.


----------



## Logic

designsgood said:


> I've been curious about the duo--I have the original calvi in a few colors and have stopped using wallets in favor of them. How do you like it so far?


I also have a few regular calvi and use them a lot too. The duo imo serves the same purpose just thicker due to the extra closure flap. Previously I could fold notes and even put coins on one side same as with the duo. So it’s like I’ve suddenly got a thicker one with no extra functionality

others may provide their opinions would love to know from those who love the duo design!


----------



## nymeria

Logic said:


> I also have a few regular calvi and use them a lot too. The duo imo serves the same purpose just thicker due to the extra closure flap. Previously I could fold notes and even put coins on one side same as with the duo. So it’s like I’ve suddenly got a thicker one with no extra functionality
> 
> others may provide their opinions would love to know from those who love the duo design!


You'll probably get more of what you are looking for here


----------



## bkclove

Logic said:


> Lovely twilly and bag! Do you mind me asking what’s the name of the twilly?


Twilly twins! I love both sides!


----------



## bkclove

- Volver 60 Ankle Boots Nocciola/Noir
- Calvi Verso Card Holder Caramel/Mauve Slyvestre (I love the pink interior!)
- Calvi Card Holder Bleu Hydra


----------



## boo1689

Me vs Miffy


----------



## ilovemykiddos

boo1689 said:


> Me vs Miffy
> View attachment 5324071
> View attachment 5324072


Love how beautiful the bracelet looks and your hands are gorgeous!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

bkclove said:


> Twilly twins! I love both sides!


@bkclove I absolutely love love your Kelly (drooling emoji)..may I ask what colour it is?


----------



## bkclove

Glam80 said:


> @bkclove I absolutely love love your Kelly (drooling emoji)..may I ask what colour it is?


Thank you! Vert Criquet ❤


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Avintage said:


> Something unexpected and was never in my wishlist. She just takes my breath away. My new love, Kelly25 Vert d’eau.
> 
> View attachment 5309530



What a dream bag!

Can you share the details please? Totally taken by your new purchase. 
Congratulations & wear her? In good health!


----------



## milkinako

I’m in loooove with the color!


----------



## callais

milkinako said:


> I’m in loooove with the color!


I just got the exact same pair today and yes the colour is stunning!! Can’t wait for warmer weather


----------



## tinkerbell68

milkinako said:


> I’m in loooove with the color!


The color is stunning! Does it have a name or a code?


----------



## milkinako

tinkerbell68 said:


> The color is stunning! Does it have a name or a code?


It’s vert d'eau


----------



## am2022

Volants twilly ! Love that turtle! ❤️


----------



## texas87

amacasa said:


> Volants twilly ! Love that turtle! ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324469


Gahh I can’t find this darn twilly anywhere. That turtle is too cute!


----------



## rachrach1017

texas87 said:


> Gahh I can’t find this darn twilly anywhere. That turtle is too cute!


Oh my! I want that turtle too!!! I called my DH a turtle and just showed the pic to him. He said “Good night!!!” He doesn’t like it when I called him turtle


----------



## Hermes Zen

texas87 said:


> Gahh I can’t find this darn twilly anywhere. That turtle is too cute!


@texas87 are you in the states?  I see it on h.com.



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/carres-volants-twilly-H063849Sv09/


----------



## lunasauntie

New mosaïque plates!


----------



## texas87

Hermes Zen said:


> @texas87 are you in the states?  I see it on h.com.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/carres-volants-twilly-H063849Sv09/


That’s not the cw I want though. The one I want is the pastel purple one that’s never on H.com in the States


----------



## Hermes Zen

texas87 said:


> That’s not the cw I want though. The one I want is the pastel purple one that’s never on H.com in the States


Oh, it looked pink.  Apologies.  Yes, never seen purple.  I'll join you ...


----------



## am2022

Will PM if I find one !❤️





texas87 said:


> Gahh I can’t find this darn twilly anywhere. That turtle is too cute!


----------



## penguintina

lunasauntie said:


> View attachment 5325017
> 
> New mosaïque plates!


unrelated but where is this table from?  Love it!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Happy Sunday everyone! My lovely sa found the craie/noir/rose mexico geegee and Le Premier Chant in violet/bleu glacier/jaune I had been looking for!    She also surprised me with gifts … a beautiful large long stem rose and silk scarf flower yesterday.


----------



## fatcat2523

I have been waiting for this scarf. When it finally arrived, Spring has also arrived LOL. 

The St. Louis Folia lamp was not expected. My SA kept telling me to get one last year. However I don’t think it will match my home decor. My store has ordered a few lamps recently for store inventory this year. When I saw it in person, I couldn’t stop the about it. The worst part is the price now is 20% more than last year.


----------



## Hermes Zen

fatcat2523 said:


> I have been waiting for this scarf. When it finally arrived, Spring has also arrived LOL.
> 
> The St. Louis Folia lamp was not expected. My SA kept telling me to get one last year. However I don’t think it will match my home decor. My store has ordered a few lamps recently for store inventory this year. When I saw it in person, I couldn’t stop the about it. The worst part is the price now is 20% more than last year.


Congratulations!!  Folia lamp twins!!  LOVE mine!


----------



## hippo@alice

This limited edition Garde-Robe Pop Twilly has just arrived in time. Happy Valentines  I love the details on the twilly. There are woven horse heads all over the twilly and the edge is so unique in pink and white stripes. Love love love.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Logic said:


> This just arrived, needed another Mosaique square plate to put my rings in. It’s only a small plate 7cm x 7cm.
> 
> View attachment 5323617



Do you mind sharing how much this was? I have the gold mosaique sushi plates for all of my jewelry but would love this just for rings too.


----------



## Logic

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Do you mind sharing how much this was? I have the gold mosaique sushi plates for all of my jewelry but would love this just for rings too.


Sure it’s AUD$215.
The name is Mosaique au 24 gold square plate no1. Maybe if u search it will come up with the item in your country even though it is out of stock


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Logic said:


> Sure it’s AUD$215.
> The name is Mosaique au 24 gold square plate no1. Maybe if u search it will come up with the item in your country even though it is out of stock



Thank you! I am in the US and there is absolutely nothing in gold mosaique on the website, even when I Google the name. It only comes up on Google on the H Australia site. I’ll have to ask my SA. Price point is appealing too! I waited I believe over 6 months for the sushi trays I have so I’m curious about these. Thanks!


----------



## curatedbytori

Just got these for valentines day - I love the rghw on the etoupe constance and the super cute Lizard Rodeo in Craie. So thankful. Wallet to go I got for my partner and it's an amazing fit. Happy Valentines Day everyone


----------



## bagsaddicts

CDC light circuit 24 bracelet. Lovely v-day present frm hubby!


----------



## RaspberryJam

Hermes Zen said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! My lovely sa found the craie/noir/rose mexico geegee and Le Premier Chant in violet/bleu glacier/jaune I had been looking for!    She also surprised me with gifts … a beautiful large long stem rose and silk scarf flower yesterday.
> View attachment 5326295
> View attachment 5326296
> View attachment 5326297
> View attachment 5326298
> View attachment 5326299



The premier chant scarf caught my eye online but after seeing this post I may just have to get it!!


----------



## bkclove

hippo@alice said:


> This limited edition Garde-Robe Pop Twilly has just arrived in time. Happy Valentines  I love the details on the twilly. There are woven horse heads all over the twilly and the edge is so unique in pink and white stripes. Love love love.
> 
> View attachment 5326627
> View attachment 5326628
> View attachment 5326629


This is super cute!


----------



## Chrismin

am1ly said:


> My CDC 24 Lizard bracelet
> View attachment 5246634
> View attachment 5246635


may i ask what the cost is ?


----------



## fatcat2523

Hermes Zen said:


> Congratulations!!  Folia lamp twins!!  LOVE mine!


Yeah!!! It is so pretty in real person


----------



## Chrismin

Sydny2 said:


> Perfect for gym and errands! I had to go 1/2 size up since I have wide feet!


are they soft?


----------



## Sydny2

Chrismin said:


> are they soft?



Yes, they are soft and comfy.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!  

My latest; a small V-day gift for myself; Uni Bangle in rose gold and
Jaune Tennis. The beautiful flowers is a V-day bouquet from my husband.


----------



## lill_canele

I saw someone here get the sketchbooks and it sold me, haha. I love sketches!


----------



## Evita98

My new a birkin25 vert amande and a cashmere scarf.  
Happy Valentines day!


----------



## Book Worm

Evita98 said:


> My new a birkin25 vert amande and a cashmere scarf.
> Happy Valentines day!
> 
> View attachment 5327431


Stunning


----------



## Mapoon

fatcat2523 said:


> I have been waiting for this scarf. When it finally arrived, Spring has also arrived LOL.
> 
> The St. Louis Folia lamp was not expected. My SA kept telling me to get one last year. However I don’t think it will match my home decor. My store has ordered a few lamps recently for store inventory this year. When I saw it in person, I couldn’t stop the about it. The worst part is the price now is 20% more than last year.


OMG congrats!! I was late to the party and also just told my SA to order the scarf for me though I saw it online only recently for a short while apparently it's a seasonable piece...I do prefer the red/navy colourway but he said only this was the orderable one and wait was about 6 months...hopefully would be in time for Aussie winter...


----------



## Mapoon

hippo@alice said:


> This limited edition Garde-Robe Pop Twilly has just arrived in time. Happy Valentines  I love the details on the twilly. There are woven horse heads all over the twilly and the edge is so unique in pink and white stripes. Love love love.
> 
> View attachment 5326627
> View attachment 5326628
> View attachment 5326629


Your bow looks amazing!!


----------



## rachrach1017

B25 offered today so I took her out to celebrate our Valentine’s, then DH also surprise me with this bracelet   
happy Valentine’s everyone!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Mauvey Valentine’s Day! Last minute finds by my SA!


----------



## fatcat2523

Mapoon said:


> OMG congrats!! I was late to the party and also just told my SA to order the scarf for me though I saw it online only recently for a short while apparently it's a seasonable piece...I do prefer the red/navy colourway but he said only this was the orderable one and wait was about 6 months...hopefully would be in time for Aussie winter...


I waited about 5 months for mine. Hopefully you can enjoy yours


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Fsh score! Cargo Birkin in sesame


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> Fsh score! Cargo Birkin in sesame
> 
> View attachment 5327574
> View attachment 5327575
> View attachment 5327576


Is it lighter than Togo ? The color is so cute.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is it lighter than Togo ? The color is so cute.


Yes, it feels MUCH lighter than Togo even with the additional pockets


----------



## Hermes Zen

My unexpected H purchase arrived from my incredible sa. Waited since this strap style came out. I am super thrilled with these neutral colors!  Kelly pocket strap in Alezen (swift) and Biscuit (epsom) in 105cm and ghw.


----------



## 880

FSH

25 bleu orage epsom Kelly sellier, GHW

and the next day, three RTW dresses 





cross posted from the Paris trip for Hermes thread and offers 2022 thread


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> View attachment 5328100


All lovely looks, I especially like this one with the cinched waist (or so it looks)...being petite myself, I feel the waist definition just pulls the whole look together.


----------



## Mapoon

fatcat2523 said:


> I waited about 5 months for mine. Hopefully you can enjoy yours


Thank you so much dear! I hope too!!


----------



## sf_newyorker

880 said:


> FSH
> 
> 25 bleu orage epsom Kelly sellier, GHW
> 
> and the next day, three RTW dresses
> View attachment 5328098
> View attachment 5328099
> View attachment 5328100
> View attachment 5328101
> 
> cross posted from the Paris trip for Hermes thread and offers 2022 thread


I love both dresses and hope they’ll be available in the US. You’re my perfect model as I’m on the shorter side with an athletic build!


----------



## excalibur

lill_canele said:


> I saw someone here get the sketchbooks and it sold me, haha. I love sketches!
> 
> View attachment 5327426
> View attachment 5327427
> View attachment 5327428
> View attachment 5327429



this is so cute! Which sketch is pic #3 (the one with the H logo)? Thank you


----------



## 880

sf_newyorker said:


> I love both dresses and hope they’ll be available in the US. You’re my perfect model as I’m on the shorter side with an athletic build!


Thank you so much for your kind words! I seem to recall that you are much trimmer than I am, so pls know the first dress that’s kind of like a vest with buckles runs a bit large 

Also, if it helps you here are the style numbers (when it was delivered, there were no tags) in the US I think it will be more expensive


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hermes Zen said:


> My unexpected H purchase arrived from my incredible sa. Waited since this strap style came out. I am super thrilled with these neutral colors!  Kelly pocket strap in Alezen (swift) and Biscuit (epsom) in 105cm and ghw.
> View attachment 5328063
> View attachment 5328064


Congrats! What fits into the little Kelly pocket? TIA!


----------



## papertiger

*This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products. 

NO QUESTIONS. Please take to a more appropriate thread and tag the member's name ('@' before tPF name, it should turn red for a mention alert)

If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. 

For asking questions on various products shown, look to our Clubhouse or do a search for relevant item's name and tag member and post there.

TY*


----------



## KristinS

880 said:


> FSH
> 
> 25 bleu orage epsom Kelly sellier, GHW
> 
> and the next day, three RTW dresses
> View attachment 5328098
> View attachment 5328099
> View attachment 5328100
> View attachment 5328101
> 
> cross posted from the Paris trip for Hermes thread and offers 2022 thread


WOW .. Everything looks amazing on you! What are the embellishments on the first dress?


----------



## adb

Finally able to share.
Fresh from a few months of downtime.
K25 sellier epsom nata phw with pegase in rouge sellier/mauve sylvestrr/blue saphir


----------



## Book Worm

adb said:


> Finally able to share.
> Fresh from a few months of downtime.
> K25 sellier epsom nata phw with pegase in rouge sellier/mauve sylvestrr/blue saphir
> View attachment 5328757
> View attachment 5328758


Beautiful - loving all the nata/craie bags being shared here recently...


----------



## atlantique

Hermes Evelyne TPM in blue Clemence leather ♥️


----------



## Marmotte

Could not pass on them
Bounce Sneakers


----------



## oshinex

super cute but light suede toes.. I will pray for you!


----------



## 880

KristinS said:


> WOW .. Everything looks amazing on you! What are the embellishments on the first dress?



Thank you! Little weird silver colored thingies that dangle and that I’m worried will come off the minute this is dry cleaned Lol
but hopefully my dry cleaner can just sew them back on bc it looks like they are held in place by a thick stitch
they’re kind of pointless, but I see them kind of like a fun necklace

I think the dress is the second item described, so details pampilles maile ?


----------



## LolaWhisp

Some new to me fun: Rose Gold Coeur Twilly Ring and lilac Under The Waves twilly print. Just adoring the look and the ring is super secure!


----------



## Tykhe

New cardigan and shoes!


----------



## texas87

LolaWhisp said:


> Some new to me fun: Rose Gold Coeur Twilly Ring and lilac Under The Waves twilly print. Just adoring the look and the ring is super secure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328937


Super cute. I especially love that twilly ring!


----------



## LucyBob

880 said:


> FSH
> 
> 25 bleu orage epsom Kelly sellier, GHW
> 
> and the next day, three RTW dresses
> View attachment 5328098
> View attachment 5328099
> View attachment 5328100
> View attachment 5328101
> 
> cross posted from the Paris trip for Hermes thread and offers 2022 thread


The dresses are so beautiful. You look fabulous. And the Kelly!!


----------



## LolaWhisp

texas87 said:


> Super cute. I especially love that twilly ring!


It's amazing. Better than I expected. It's convinced me I need to find the black laquer version via resale.


----------



## JeanGranger

some valentines gifts and previous gift from our store


----------



## Nahreen

Tykhe said:


> New cardigan and shoes!


Beautiful. I particularly love the shoes. Do you happen to have a product code for those and the name of the colour?


----------



## Hanash

Evita98 said:


> My new a birkin25 vert amande and a cashmere scarf.
> Happy Valentines day!
> 
> View attachment 5327431


Is this colour being produced again? I had heard it was rested for now...


----------



## momasaurus

sonozen said:


> Finally, one of my HGs found at retail, and brand new yay!!
> 
> Les Triples. It’s an atypical colourway and not my first choice, but when I saw the real thing I’m like OMG
> 
> View attachment 5318972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318978
> 
> View attachment 5318979


Fabulous colorway! I have never seen this. I love it. I have an orange 90, the white/blue 90, and a gav. So cute. Congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

Cooshcouture said:


> Here are my latest purchases of the last 3 and half weeks. I think I’m good for awhile.
> View attachment 5322005


That Peinture fraiche gav is fabulous!


----------



## meluvbags

Evita98 said:


> My new a birkin25 vert amande and a cashmere scarf.
> Happy Valentines day!
> 
> View attachment 5327431


Omg this is my dream!! I didn’t know they were still making this in Togo as all i saw were epsom last year! Can I ask where you got it? Thank!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dead.
My SA knows my obsession w/ this color...and the CDC!
Come to mama!
MS w/RGHW


----------



## Frivole88

Twillaine sweater and Heure H watch


----------



## Baker00

Got an Evelyne TPM in biscuit


----------



## serene

My new scarf  bringing some colour to this winter


----------



## DYH

3-in-1 birkin in black & this pair that makes me wish it were summer already!

(Dont have a good pix for the birkin. Will take it another day!)


----------



## DYH

Forgot about this purchase.
Somehow, it feels flimsier than the regular calvi


----------



## Nahreen

kristinlorraine said:


> Twillaine sweater and Heure H watch
> 
> View attachment 5330000
> View attachment 5330001
> View attachment 5330002


Both jumper and watch are beautiful. Is that the gold version of watch or gold plated version?


----------



## krawford

black Togo gold hardware 30 cm


----------



## BirkinBish

Thought I’d share some of my recent purchases, I’ve fallen a bit behind on the sharing but have picked up some items I’m super excited about




First is the gorgeous Faubourg Tropical in the 140cm cashmere/silk blend! I was lusting after this print in a neutral colorway last year when I got the 90cm silk version. Can’t believe I got a hold of it in such a perfect combo this year!



Volver ankle boot in Nocciola/Blanc - the perfect light neutral ankle boot in my opinion.




Glenan double tour in the Lilas silk printed version. Love how it looks next to my Nantucket dual time watch! Not usually a fan of the Glenan but absolutely obsessed with this colorway.




Les Becanes 70cm in this lovely navy colorway, which I imagine will be perfect come spring with a trench and the Chaine d’Ancre scarf ring!




Completed my Chaine d’Ancre collection with the necklace in the GM size. I love this line, and this is the perfect casual statement necklace.






Prepping for summer with two very different gold sandals! Love them both, they have such a different vibe despite being the same color.




Last but not least I picked up this beautiful K25 in Noir this afternoon! Such a dream bag and I can’t believe I was lucky enough to get it in the 25 size as they’re so sought after at my store.

Sorry for the long post and thanks for letting me share my excitement among likeminded.  Happy Weekend!!


----------



## texas87

krawford said:


> black Togo gold hardware 30 cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330919


this is what dreams are made of haha no but really, gorgeous!!


----------



## texas87

BirkinBish said:


> Thought I’d share some of my recent purchases, I’ve fallen a bit behind on the sharing but have picked up some items I’m super excited about
> 
> View attachment 5330940
> 
> 
> First is the gorgeous Faubourg Tropical in the 140cm cashmere/silk blend! I was lusting after this print in a neutral colorway last year when I got the 90cm silk version. Can’t believe I got a hold of it in such a perfect combo this year!
> 
> View attachment 5330943
> 
> Volver ankle boot in Nocciola/Blanc - the perfect light neutral ankle boot in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 5330944
> 
> 
> Glenan double tour in the Lilas silk printed version. Love how it looks next to my Nantucket dual time watch! Not usually a fan of the Glenan but absolutely obsessed with this colorway.
> 
> View attachment 5330945
> 
> 
> Les Becanes 70cm in this lovely navy colorway, which I imagine will be perfect come spring with a trench and the Chaine d’Ancre scarf ring!
> 
> View attachment 5330948
> 
> 
> Completed my Chaine d’Ancre collection with the necklace in the GM size. I love this line, and this is the perfect casual statement necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5330949
> 
> View attachment 5330950
> 
> 
> Prepping for summer with two very different gold sandals! Love them both, they have such a different vibe despite being the same color.
> 
> View attachment 5330951
> 
> 
> Last but not least I picked up this beautiful K25 in Noir this afternoon! Such a dream bag and I can’t believe I was lucky enough to get it in the 25 size as they’re so sought after at my store.
> 
> Sorry for the long post and thanks for letting me share my excitement among likeminded.  Happy Weekend!!


holy moly, this is one fantastic assortment of goodies! I just picked up those Orans as well (rather my SA ordered them for me from the website) and I love everything else. Congrats on the beautiful K, just gorgeous! I love the Becanes scarf also. I dont think my store has it yet.


----------



## Collegegirl2018

BirkinBish said:


> Thought I’d share some of my recent purchases, I’ve fallen a bit behind on the sharing but have picked up some items I’m super excited about
> 
> View attachment 5330940
> 
> 
> First is the gorgeous Faubourg Tropical in the 140cm cashmere/silk blend! I was lusting after this print in a neutral colorway last year when I got the 90cm silk version. Can’t believe I got a hold of it in such a perfect combo this year!
> 
> View attachment 5330943
> 
> Volver ankle boot in Nocciola/Blanc - the perfect light neutral ankle boot in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 5330944
> 
> 
> Glenan double tour in the Lilas silk printed version. Love how it looks next to my Nantucket dual time watch! Not usually a fan of the Glenan but absolutely obsessed with this colorway.
> 
> View attachment 5330945
> 
> 
> Les Becanes 70cm in this lovely navy colorway, which I imagine will be perfect come spring with a trench and the Chaine d’Ancre scarf ring!
> 
> View attachment 5330948
> 
> 
> Completed my Chaine d’Ancre collection with the necklace in the GM size. I love this line, and this is the perfect casual statement necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5330949
> 
> View attachment 5330950
> 
> 
> Prepping for summer with two very different gold sandals! Love them both, they have such a different vibe despite being the same color.
> 
> View attachment 5330951
> 
> 
> Last but not least I picked up this beautiful K25 in Noir this afternoon! Such a dream bag and I can’t believe I was lucky enough to get it in the 25 size as they’re so sought after at my store.
> 
> Sorry for the long post and thanks for letting me share my excitement among likeminded.  Happy Weekend!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

K25 In & Out Nata/PHW


----------



## Mapoon

My most affordable Hermes “bag”  I was randomly browsing the H website and this popped up so click click checkout I had the chance to purchase the smaller size in store but wasn’t keen. This larger size is definitely more useful and practical. So lucky to finally get it I was told that this item is quite hard to get as well. Will share with my SA but he will prob see on my profile heee


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> My most affordable Hermes “bag”  I was randomly browsing the H website and this popped up so click click checkout I had the chance to purchase the smaller size in store but wasn’t keen. This larger size is definitely more useful and practical. So lucky to finally get it I was told that this item is quite hard to get as well. Will share with my SA but he will prob see on my profile heee


Congrats @Mapoon what a lucky score! It’s beautiful, classic H colour  now u got me think that I want one too


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Congrats @Mapoon what a lucky score! It’s beautiful, classic H colour  now u got me think that I want one too


Thank you so much dear! It was definitely a lucky one as I never seen the large online before and always wanted to see it in real life. I’m pretty happy with this size as it suits me better. I would prefer the marine colour but totally agree with you on the classic H colour indeed! You should! I think the small size maybe possible in store, ask your SA! They have the newer version witj the zig zac design on the handle


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Thank you so much dear! It was definitely a lucky one as I never seen the large online before and always wanted to see it in real life. I’m pretty happy with this size as it suits me better. I would prefer the marine colour but totally agree with you on the classic H colour indeed! You should! I think the small size maybe possible in store, ask your SA! They have the newer version witj the zig zac design on the handle


This one colour scheme nice and you could tie a long twilly and make it a more comfortable shoulder bag. The boxy shape probably means u could fit tonnes. I must look this one up


----------



## momasaurus

BirkinBish said:


> Thought I’d share some of my recent purchases, I’ve fallen a bit behind on the sharing but have picked up some items I’m super excited about
> 
> View attachment 5330940
> 
> 
> First is the gorgeous Faubourg Tropical in the 140cm cashmere/silk blend! I was lusting after this print in a neutral colorway last year when I got the 90cm silk version. Can’t believe I got a hold of it in such a perfect combo this year!
> 
> View attachment 5330943
> 
> Volver ankle boot in Nocciola/Blanc - the perfect light neutral ankle boot in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 5330944
> 
> 
> Glenan double tour in the Lilas silk printed version. Love how it looks next to my Nantucket dual time watch! Not usually a fan of the Glenan but absolutely obsessed with this colorway.
> 
> View attachment 5330945
> 
> 
> Les Becanes 70cm in this lovely navy colorway, which I imagine will be perfect come spring with a trench and the Chaine d’Ancre scarf ring!
> 
> View attachment 5330948
> 
> 
> Completed my Chaine d’Ancre collection with the necklace in the GM size. I love this line, and this is the perfect casual statement necklace.
> 
> View attachment 5330949
> 
> View attachment 5330950
> 
> 
> Prepping for summer with two very different gold sandals! Love them both, they have such a different vibe despite being the same color.
> 
> View attachment 5330951
> 
> 
> Last but not least I picked up this beautiful K25 in Noir this afternoon! Such a dream bag and I can’t believe I was lucky enough to get it in the 25 size as they’re so sought after at my store.
> 
> Sorry for the long post and thanks for letting me share my excitement among likeminded.  Happy Weekend!!


I love this CW of Les Becanes - the hem!! Have not seen it anywhere yet, so thanks for the pix!


----------



## drmole

Came back from Hawaii with some hard to find treats back home 
Mini Evelyne in Gris Etain 
Geegee charms 
Extra Sandals


----------



## jiljenner

BirkinBish said:


> Thought I’d share some of my recent purchases, I’ve fallen a bit behind on the sharing but have picked up some items I’m super excited about.
> 
> Sorry for the long post and thanks for letting me share my excitement among likeminded.  Happy Weekend!!


@BirkinBish, may I just say that you have _exquisite _tastes! I love your scarf/boot combo, and I do hope you get much joy wearing them and pairing them. Chain d'Ancre is perhaps my favorite Hermès motif, so I love that you have it in (at least) necklace and scarf ring forms. For some reason, I always thought the large version was _too _large for my tastes, but seeing it 'round your neck, I think it looks perfectly proportioned.

Congratulations on your new classic Kelly--I may be biased, but one can _never _have too many.


----------



## oglorianna

katsigner said:


> Purchased these 2 140 cashmere/silk scarves!
> 
> L'epopee d'Hermes & 12 leopards!
> 
> View attachment 5259953
> View attachment 5259954



I got both of these too and they're so versatile! Did you end up keeping them?


----------



## boo1689

DH has a new card case ~


----------



## Fashionista2

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> K25 In & Out Nata/PHW


Stunning


----------



## texas87

Picked up a few things on Friday! My SA showed me every CW of the Premier Chant scarf and I fell in love with this Aqua/Vert/Grenadine CW. It wasn’t even the CW I had initially been interested in, but funny how that happens.

I was so excited that she had the CW of the Carres Volants twilly I had been pining after(can’t get over that little turtle), and shockingly had one pair of my size violet parme orans that had just come in. It was a happy shopping day


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Fashionista2 said:


> Stunning


Thank you!


----------



## Zkg1977

texas87 said:


> Picked up a few things on Friday! My SA showed me every CW of the Premier Chant scarf and I fell in love with this Aqua/Vert/Grenadine CW. It wasn’t even the CW I had initially been interested in, but funny how that happens.
> 
> I was so excited that she had the CW of the Carres Volants twilly I had been pining after(can’t get over that little turtle), and shockingly had one pair of my size violet parme orans that had just come in. It was a happy shopping day
> 
> View attachment 5332267
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332268
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332270


Love love love ❤️


----------



## texas87

Zkg1977 said:


> Love love love ❤


Thank you


----------



## 880

jiljenner said:


> @BirkinBish, may I just say that you have _exquisite _tastes! I love your scarf/boot combo, and I do hope you get much joy wearing them and pairing them. Chain d'Ancre is perhaps my favorite Hermès motif, so I love that you have it in (at least) necklace and scarf ring forms. For some reason, I always thought the large version was _too _large for my tastes, but seeing it 'round your neck, I think it looks perfectly proportioned.
> 
> Congratulations on your new classic Kelly--I may be biased, but one can _never _have too many.


@BirkinBish, I was about to post, but @jiljenner said it all better than I could have! So happy for you! Wear everything in the best health and happiness!


----------



## Bereal

I went into the store to order the Kross boots and ended up getting a new pair of Bouncing Sneakers and two circus mugs


----------



## Babygrand8

Went with daughter to Beverly Hill store on Rodeo drive yesterday.  Picked up a mini evelyn and a pair of sneakers for her, and a picotin 18 and a 140 shawl for myself.


----------



## texas87

Babygrand8 said:


> Went with daughter to Beverly Hill store on Rodeo drive yesterday.  Picked up a mini evelyn and a pair of sneakers for her, and a picotin 18 and a 140 shawl for myself.


What color is that pico, it’d very beautiful? Love the Faubourg Tropical shawl too, that’s my fav cw of the print


----------



## FP03

Was able to snag the Bride-a-brac on H.com.


----------



## floridamama

kristinlorraine said:


> Twillaine sweater and Heure H watch
> 
> View attachment 5330000
> View attachment 5330001
> View attachment 5330002


Oh my! Why did I come to this thread! I love this watch and now want it


----------



## lemon42

I picked up these Oasis sandals as my first ever Hermès purchase last week in Paris. The SA was really nice and brought out all the Oasis in my size and these were love at first try.
I can't wait for the weather to improve so I can actually wear them


----------



## Hanash

lemon42 said:


> I picked up these Oasis sandals as my first ever Hermès purchase last week in Paris. The SA was really nice and brought out all the Oasis in my size and these were love at first try.
> I can't wait for the weather to improve so I can actually wear them
> View attachment 5333867


Gorgeous - love the denim/ gold in the Orans too!


----------



## PANda_USC

Early birthday present, . Ms. Anemone B30 in Togo with GHW!


----------



## Barbette

PANda_USC said:


> Early birthday present, . Ms. Anemone B30 in Togo with GHW!
> 
> View attachment 5333966


Stunning!


----------



## kenix_02

Was offered this gorgeous Bleu France Kelly 28 at the boutique today. Does anyone know if this color was released previously?


----------



## ce_1992

kenix_02 said:


> Was offered this gorgeous Bleu France Kelly 28 at the boutique today. Does anyone know if this color was released previously?
> 
> View attachment 5334180



so beautiful! I’ve seen some older bags on the resale market in Bleu France, one was from the early 2000s.

Bleu France is the perfect blue that’s bright enough while still being easily paired. I hope you accepted!


----------



## KristinS

kenix_02 said:


> Was offered this gorgeous Bleu France Kelly 28 at the boutique today. Does anyone know if this color was released previously?
> 
> View attachment 5334180


Stunning!! And that Panthere ring … just WOW!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Barbette said:


> Stunning!


Thank youuuu!


----------



## kenix_02

KristinS said:


> Stunning!! And that Panthere ring … just WOW!!


Hahaha thank you! And great eyes


----------



## kenix_02

ce_1992 said:


> so beautiful! I’ve seen some older bags on the resale market in Bleu France, one was from the early 2000s.
> 
> Bleu France is the perfect blue that’s bright enough while still being easily paired. I hope you accepted!


Ah good to know! I did bring it home with me!  she’s a very pretty blue! I think they are re-releasing Bleu France again this year.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

kenix_02 said:


> Ah good to know! I did bring it home with me!  she’s a very pretty blue! I think they are re-releasing Bleu France again this year.


We are twins on the ring- praying that we can also be twins on the bag - it’s a spectacular color ! Congratulations and enjoy the bag in great health


----------



## kenix_02

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> We are twins on the ring- praying that we can also be twins on the bag - it’s a spectacular color ! Congratulations and enjoy the bag in great health


Thank you so much! Are you waiting for Bleu france specifically?


----------



## misspakie

Was sick and my SA couldn’t hold for me any longer. Luckily another person couldn’t make their appt and I was able to snag theirs!  My first Nata with GHW!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

kenix_02 said:


> Thank you so much! Are you waiting for Bleu france specifically?


Not particularly, I’m looking for a blue that is bright enough for year-round wear , especially in a Kelly retourne- my ideal blue is Blue Cobalt - but I haven’t seen in it a few years- and Blue France looks like a great substitute …I think it looks amazing on you


----------



## shadesofpink

So excited about my Avalon III in coco/chamomile! Reserved awhile back and just came in this week


----------



## kenix_02

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Not particularly, I’m looking for a blue that is bright enough for year-round wear , especially in a Kelly retourne- my ideal blue is Blue Cobalt - but I haven’t seen in it a few years- and Blue France looks like a great substitute …I think it looks amazing on you


Sending you all the positive vibes that the H fairy will come through for you!


----------



## pmt219

DYH said:


> 3-in-1 birkin in black & this pair that makes me wish it were summer already!
> 
> (Dont have a good pix for the birkin. Will take it another day!)
> 
> View attachment 5330528


what color is it?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Waiting for the FedEx Fairy to deliver this beauty this afternoon  :


----------



## Helventara

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Waiting for the FedEx Fairy to deliver this beauty this afternoon  :
> 
> View attachment 5334634


Interesting and I've never seen it. May I know what’s called?  Thank you.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

BVBookshop said:


> Interesting and I've never seen it. May I know what’s called?  Thank you.


It's called the Sac Good News. Here's a forum thread on it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/good-news-bag.327302/


----------



## hclubfan

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Waiting for the FedEx Fairy to deliver this beauty this afternoon  :
> 
> View attachment 5334634


I have a Good News and it’s a fabulously useful bag! Great for travel too!


----------



## Winiebean

haven’t been in an H store in awhile,
it was nice to browse around and check out stock. picked up my first h belt


----------



## maplemoose

congratulations! Enjoy! 
I have one in gold clemence. It can Work like Evelyn but has zipper to be more secure. The bottom is wider and more structured than Evelyn. Definitely one of my favorite in the run bag. The name is awesome!



hclubfan said:


> I have a Good News and it’s a fabulously useful bag! Great for travel too!


----------



## shermes

My latest purchases. Went in for story boots which are hard to find in my size so went with the jumping boots for now, love them


----------



## Babygrand8

texas87 said:


> What color is that pico, it’d very beautiful? Love the Faubourg Tropical shawl too, that’s my fav cw of the print


It's in anemone, size 18. I had to wait for it for a while.


----------



## Book Worm

picked up a pair of classic paris loafers and a new Eze sandal, which run large btw.


----------



## texas87

Babygrand8 said:


> It's in anemone, size 18. I had to wait for it for a while.


Oh wow I didn’t realize it was Anemone. I love that color. It looks darker in this pico but very beautiful


----------



## tinkerbell68

Book Worm said:


> picked up a pair of classic paris loafers and a new Eze sandal, which run large btw.
> View attachment 5335738
> View attachment 5335742


Those sandals are awesome!


----------



## Book Worm

tinkerbell68 said:


> Those sandals are awesome!


Thank you! I didn’t know what my closet was missing until I saw these


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Pillows for the egg chair in our loft area


----------



## chubstersmom

My first Hermes bag, the Evelyne III TGM in etoupe clemence leather.  Had to come to Canada from the states to snag one.  So excited to embark on my Hermes journey!


----------



## Yodabest

chubstersmom said:


> My first Hermes bag, the Evelyne III TGM in etoupe clemence leather.  Had to come to Canada from the states to snag one.  So excited to embark on my Hermes journey!



Congrats! Evelyne is a great bag!


----------



## floridamama

shermes said:


> My latest purchases. Went in for story boots which are hard to find in my size so went with the jumping boots for now, love them
> View attachment 5335265
> View attachment 5335266


I love these jumping boots! Do you find they run narrow on the calf part or true to size?


----------



## sparclette

Scarf and shoes here, just found this pic- just had a baby breast pumping in park lol


----------



## Book Worm

sparclette said:


> Scarf and shoes here, just found this pic- just had a baby breast pumping in park lol


H scarf put to great use!


----------



## Fashionista2

chubstersmom said:


> My first Hermes bag, the Evelyne III TGM in etoupe clemence leather.  Had to come to Canada from the states to snag one.  So excited to embark on my Hermes journey!


Super cute!


----------



## Fashionista2

misspakie said:


> Was sick and my SA couldn’t hold for me any longer. Luckily another person couldn’t make their appt and I was able to snag theirs!  My first Nata with GHW!


So pretty!


----------



## Fashionista2

kenix_02 said:


> Was offered this gorgeous Bleu France Kelly 28 at the boutique today. Does anyone know if this color was released previously?
> 
> View attachment 5334180


Absolutely STUNNING


----------



## diane278

shermes said:


> My latest purchases. Went in for story boots which are hard to find in my size so went with the jumping boots for now, love them
> View attachment 5335265
> View attachment 5335266



 Those boots are gorgeous….


----------



## diane278

Barenia & feutre pouch (from the men’s line, I think, via a reseller). I haven’t used it yet but I have been sniffing that leather…...


----------



## Reags22

My first H! Evelyne TPM gold with palladium hardware. Somehow snagged it from the website after trying for months.


----------



## shermes

floridamama said:


> I love these jumping boots! Do you find they run narrow on the calf part or true to size?


I didn’t find it to be narrow on the calf, very easy to put on and take off just needs some wiggling haha. Size wise it really depends for me, as I’m either 3 or 4 depending on brands. I initially tried on 4 which was too big so I went with size 3 which fit perfectly!


----------



## Capucine

Preparing Spring Summer !
Couldn't decide between these two beauties so took both home


----------



## DDCHA

Nata Kelly Danse Ostrich
St. Louis crystal lamp
Mauve Sylvestre chèvre calvi
Beautiful silk scarf (forget name!)
H clic bracelet


----------



## Hermes Zen

My sa is incredible.   I hadn't asked for this colorway geegee savannah zebra bag charm.  It is in Bleu France, Poppy and Mauve Sylvestre.  She surprised me with this this week to go with my SO K.  LOVE it!


----------



## Book Worm

Hermes Zen said:


> My sa is incredible.   I hadn't asked for this colorway geegee savannah zebra bag charm.  It is in Bleu France, Poppy and Mauve Sylvestre.  She surprised me with this this week to go with my SO K.  LOVE it!
> 
> View attachment 5336491


This just keeps getting better and better


----------



## texas87

DDCHA said:


> Nata Kelly Danse Ostrich
> St. Louis crystal lamp
> Mauve Sylvestre chèvre calvi
> Beautiful silk scarf (forget name!)
> H clic bracelet


so lovely...that is the Story Scarf and its gorgeous. I just picked up two CWs of this scarf that my SA reserved for me!


----------



## DDCHA

texas87 said:


> so lovely...that is the Story Scarf and its gorgeous. I just picked up two CWs of this scarf that my SA reserved for me!


SO lovely indeed. I love the selfie stick!


----------



## hers4eva

Hermes Zen said:


> My sa is incredible.   I hadn't asked for this colorway geegee savannah zebra bag charm.  It is in Bleu France, Poppy and Mauve Sylvestre.  She surprised me with this this week to go with my SO K.  LOVE it!
> 
> View attachment 5336491



Beautiful set of colors


----------



## Hermes Zen

Book Worm said:


> This just keeps getting better and better


Thank you so much @Book Worm !


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

kenix_02 said:


> Was offered this gorgeous Bleu France Kelly 28 at the boutique today. Does anyone know if this color was released previously?
> 
> View attachment 5334180


This is beautiful!


----------



## Hermes Zen

hers4eva said:


> Beautiful set of colors


Thank you @hers4eva !


----------



## ce_1992

I’ve been waiting to post this somewhere and can’t keep it in any longer.
I got a promotion at work effective Jan 1 of this year and I’m hitting a milestone birthday, so after stalking reputable resellers and preloved sources, I want to introduce my new (to me) K28!




Bleu Saint Cyr, Clemence, gold hardware  

i was hoping to add a B this year but I saw her and fell in love and could NOT stop thinking about her. The price point was perfect, and she’s in even better condition than I hoped - she came from a Japanese based reseller and was indicated as only being “very good” - she’s perfect with the exception of a slight curl on the back of one sangle.

The twilly just happened to be on Yoogis Closet the day after I finalized my purchase and couldn’t pass it up. I literally almost cried seeing the combo together in person.

my mom even agreed that this is the most ce_1992 bag to ever exist so it was truly meant to be


----------



## Hermes Zen

ce_1992 said:


> I’ve been waiting to post this somewhere and can’t keep it in any longer.
> I got a promotion at work effective Jan 1 of this year and I’m hitting a milestone birthday, so after stalking reputable resellers and preloved sources, I want to introduce my new (to me) K28!
> 
> View attachment 5336598
> 
> 
> Bleu Saint Cyr, Clemence, gold hardware
> 
> i was hoping to add a B this year but I saw her and fell in love and could NOT stop thinking about her. The price point was perfect, and she’s in even better condition than I hoped - she came from a Japanese based reseller and was indicated as only being “very good” - she’s perfect with the exception of a slight curl on the back of one sangle.
> 
> The twilly just happened to be on Yoogis Closet the day after I finalized my purchase and couldn’t pass it up. I literally almost cried seeing the combo together in person.
> 
> my mom even agreed that this is the most ce_1992 bag to ever exist so it was truly meant to be


@ce_1992 she's GORGEOUS!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## 880

ce_1992 said:


> I’ve been waiting to post this somewhere and can’t keep it in any longer.
> I got a promotion at work effective Jan 1 of this year and I’m hitting a milestone birthday, so after stalking reputable resellers and preloved sources, I want to introduce my new (to me) K28!
> 
> View attachment 5336598
> 
> 
> Bleu Saint Cyr, Clemence, gold hardware
> 
> i was hoping to add a B this year but I saw her and fell in love and could NOT stop thinking about her. The price point was perfect, and she’s in even better condition than I hoped - she came from a Japanese based reseller and was indicated as only being “very good” - she’s perfect with the exception of a slight curl on the back of one sangle.
> 
> The twilly just happened to be on Yoogis Closet the day after I finalized my purchase and couldn’t pass it up. I literally almost cried seeing the combo together in person.
> 
> my mom even agreed that this is the most ce_1992 bag to ever exist so it was truly meant to be


Congrats on your promotion; milestone b day; and, of course your amazing bag! Wear in the best health and happiness! Hugs


----------



## Book Worm

ce_1992 said:


> I’ve been waiting to post this somewhere and can’t keep it in any longer.
> I got a promotion at work effective Jan 1 of this year and I’m hitting a milestone birthday, so after stalking reputable resellers and preloved sources, I want to introduce my new (to me) K28!
> 
> View attachment 5336598
> 
> 
> Bleu Saint Cyr, Clemence, gold hardware
> 
> i was hoping to add a B this year but I saw her and fell in love and could NOT stop thinking about her. The price point was perfect, and she’s in even better condition than I hoped - she came from a Japanese based reseller and was indicated as only being “very good” - she’s perfect with the exception of a slight curl on the back of one sangle.
> 
> The twilly just happened to be on Yoogis Closet the day after I finalized my purchase and couldn’t pass it up. I literally almost cried seeing the combo together in person.
> 
> my mom even agreed that this is the most ce_1992 bag to ever exist so it was truly meant to be


Congratulations! Thats a beautiful gift!


----------



## tinkerbell68

ce_1992 said:


> I’ve been waiting to post this somewhere and can’t keep it in any longer.
> I got a promotion at work effective Jan 1 of this year and I’m hitting a milestone birthday, so after stalking reputable resellers and preloved sources, I want to introduce my new (to me) K28!
> 
> View attachment 5336598
> 
> 
> Bleu Saint Cyr, Clemence, gold hardware
> 
> i was hoping to add a B this year but I saw her and fell in love and could NOT stop thinking about her. The price point was perfect, and she’s in even better condition than I hoped - she came from a Japanese based reseller and was indicated as only being “very good” - she’s perfect with the exception of a slight curl on the back of one sangle.
> 
> The twilly just happened to be on Yoogis Closet the day after I finalized my purchase and couldn’t pass it up. I literally almost cried seeing the combo together in person.
> 
> my mom even agreed that this is the most ce_1992 bag to ever exist so it was truly meant to be


Wow! She is simply stunning...totally makes me want a Kelly ! Congrats on your beautiful K and your big 30!


----------



## Chrismin

Fabulous ! Congrats to everything !


ce_1992 said:


> I’ve been waiting to post this somewhere and can’t keep it in any longer.
> I got a promotion at work effective Jan 1 of this year and I’m hitting a milestone birthday, so after stalking reputable resellers and preloved sources, I want to introduce my new (to me) K28!
> 
> View attachment 5336598
> 
> 
> Bleu Saint Cyr, Clemence, gold hardware
> 
> i was hoping to add a B this year but I saw her and fell in love and could NOT stop thinking about her. The price point was perfect, and she’s in even better condition than I hoped - she came from a Japanese based reseller and was indicated as only being “very good” - she’s perfect with the exception of a slight curl on the back of one sangle.
> 
> The twilly just happened to be on Yoogis Closet the day after I finalized my purchase and couldn’t pass it up. I literally almost cried seeing the combo together in person.
> 
> my mom even agreed that this is the most ce_1992 bag to ever exist so it was truly meant to be


----------



## ce_1992

Hermes Zen said:


> @ce_1992 she's GORGEOUS!!  Congratulations!!!





880 said:


> Congrats on your promotion; milestone b day; and, of course your amazing bag! Wear in the best health and happiness! Hugs





Book Worm said:


> Congratulations! Thats a beautiful gift!





tinkerbell68 said:


> Wow! She is simply stunning...totally makes me want a Kelly ! Congrats on your beautiful K and your big 30!





Chrismin said:


> Fabulous ! Congrats to everything !



Thank you all!  2021 was a rough year and it ended on an amazing high note so this was the best treat yourself gift I could think of to celebrate and mark turning the big 3-0 . The camera seriously does not catch Hermes colors in all of their glory. It took 10 minutes trying to get this close!

I can’t wait to wear her out, just need some place special to go!


----------



## tinkerbell68

ce_1992 said:


> Thank you all!  2021 was a rough year and it ended on an amazing high note so this was the best treat yourself gift I could think of to celebrate and mark turning the big 3-0 . The camera seriously does not catch Hermes colors in all of their glory. It took 10 minutes trying to get this close!
> 
> I can’t wait to wear her out, just need some place special to go!


Carpe diem! Don't save her for 'special'...every day is special as the last two years have demonstrated! She's beautiful...enjoy her!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> My sa is incredible.   I hadn't asked for this colorway geegee savannah zebra bag charm.  It is in Bleu France, Poppy and Mauve Sylvestre.  She surprised me with this this week to go with my SO K.  LOVE it!
> 
> View attachment 5336491


Congrats! Beautiful SO and it’s a great colour combo of the gee gee to match her!! Amazing SA!!


----------



## Bagaholic222

DDCHA said:


> Nata Kelly Danse Ostrich
> St. Louis crystal lamp
> Mauve Sylvestre chèvre calvi
> Beautiful silk scarf (forget name!)
> H clic bracelet


Wow - I love that crystal lamp!


----------



## DDCHA

Bagaholic222 said:


> Wow - I love that crystal lamp!


Thank you! It's truly a piece of art!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> Congrats! Beautiful SO and it’s a great colour combo of the gee gee to match her!! Amazing SA!!


Thank you @Mapoon !!  Have a great weekend my H friend.


----------



## Baker00

Congrats! Such a beautiful color!!! 



ce_1992 said:


> I’ve been waiting to post this somewhere and can’t keep it in any longer.
> I got a promotion at work effective Jan 1 of this year and I’m hitting a milestone birthday, so after stalking reputable resellers and preloved sources, I want to introduce my new (to me) K28!
> 
> View attachment 5336598
> 
> 
> Bleu Saint Cyr, Clemence, gold hardware
> 
> i was hoping to add a B this year but I saw her and fell in love and could NOT stop thinking about her. The price point was perfect, and she’s in even better condition than I hoped - she came from a Japanese based reseller and was indicated as only being “very good” - she’s perfect with the exception of a slight curl on the back of one sangle.
> 
> The twilly just happened to be on Yoogis Closet the day after I finalized my purchase and couldn’t pass it up. I literally almost cried seeing the combo together in person.
> 
> my mom even agreed that this is the most ce_1992 bag to ever exist so it was truly meant to be


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you @Mapoon !!  Have a great weekend my H friend.


You too dear! It’s raining heavily these days in Brisbane


----------



## Purse snob

Bagaholic222 said:


> Wow - I love that crystal lamp!


+1


----------



## boo1689

We’re so excited and we just can’t hide it ^_*


----------



## Christofle

boo1689 said:


> We’re so excited and we just can’t hide it ^_*
> 
> View attachment 5337719


The only unboxing i want to see. You have set the bar high!


----------



## hgirl2

Kelly 28 jaune poussin sellier with ghw


----------



## Ladybaga

boo1689 said:


> We’re so excited and we just can’t hide it ^_*
> 
> View attachment 5337719


This made me smile! ADORABLE!!!


----------



## faab89

boo1689 said:


> We’re so excited and we just can’t hide it ^_*
> 
> View attachment 5337719


this is AMAZING!!! Obsessed.


----------



## 880

boo1689 said:


> We’re so excited and we just can’t hide it ^_*
> 
> View attachment 5337719


Best unboxing ever ! Hugs


----------



## hers4eva

boo1689 said:


> We’re so excited and we just can’t hide it ^_*
> 
> View attachment 5337719



*touch down/home run  you won it all…….best reveal eva*


----------



## shopanonymous

hphile said:


> Yessssss. I love these sneakers so much! I got the rose gold day sneakers last year (so hard to track down) and then liked them so much I bought the day dream and the day in permabrass recently too. (like a back-up pair, because who knows when/if things get discontinued)
> 
> The first time you have to loosen it up to get your foot in, but afterwards you don't have to undo the buckle to wear which is nice and easy. Definitely a cushy leather sneaker! It does take a couple of wears since the leather backing needs some time to soften up so do be careful of blisters. But otherwise, a really comfy shoe after breaking in a couple times!


Your post made me feel better. I had somehow managed to score the permabrass ones on the website and just got the perforated version with the palladium hardware. Felt like that was being silly and extra, but you have vindicated me! I'm weird and OCD about matching hardware and felt like I needed gold and silver represented!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Bereal said:


> I went into the store to order the Kross boots and ended up getting a new pair of Bouncing Sneakers and two circus mugs


Love the bouncing sneakers! By far one of my favorite sneakers!


----------



## Naynaykilla

boo1689 said:


> We’re so excited and we just can’t hide it ^_*
> 
> View attachment 5337719


Omgosh no words for this level of cuteness!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

When the H stars align   ... My sa asked if I was interested in this twilly. I said YES not remembering I had purchased the scarf in the same colorway from h.com earlier this month.  From H draught to what feels like a downpour! I'm not complaining!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

ce_1992 said:


> I’ve been waiting to post this somewhere and can’t keep it in any longer.
> I got a promotion at work effective Jan 1 of this year and I’m hitting a milestone birthday, so after stalking reputable resellers and preloved sources, I want to introduce my new (to me) K28!
> 
> View attachment 5336598
> 
> 
> Bleu Saint Cyr, Clemence, gold hardware
> 
> i was hoping to add a B this year but I saw her and fell in love and could NOT stop thinking about her. The price point was perfect, and she’s in even better condition than I hoped - she came from a Japanese based reseller and was indicated as only being “very good” - she’s perfect with the exception of a slight curl on the back of one sangle.
> 
> The twilly just happened to be on Yoogis Closet the day after I finalized my purchase and couldn’t pass it up. I literally almost cried seeing the combo together in person.
> 
> my mom even agreed that this is the most ce_1992 bag to ever exist so it was truly meant to be


Yay! Congrats!  such a gorgeous color


----------



## BB8

Had a pair reserved for me in-store which, unfortunately were too big. Luckily my size appeared online, and was able to snag them! But, yet again, everything fit but my heel was still slipping. (Same thing happens, although to a lesser degree, with my Gucci loafers and Dior espadrilles. I'm beginning to believe my feet are just not made for luxury slip-on type shoes.)  Sadly, I have to return these. The color is so rich in-person.


----------



## rachrach1017

Love that color. I wanted one but they didn’t have my size


----------



## BB8

rachrach1017 said:


> Love that color. I wanted one but they didn’t have my size


They really are so chic. Made it all the harder to return.   (I even toyed with the idea of using inserts just to make it work, but I'm doing the same for my other two mentioned shoes and I find I don't reach for them as much due to the residual slippage. So sad (first world problems).


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Got my rodeo!


----------



## rachrach1017

BB8 said:


> They really are so chic. Made it all the harder to return.   (I even toyed with the idea of using inserts just to make it work, but I'm doing the same for my other two mentioned shoes and I find I don't reach for them as much due to the residual slippage. So sad (first world problems).


I feel like the more I get older, my feet shrunk  I also have the same problem with my Gucci and forget the espadrilles, never fits correctly on my feet. My feet are all over the place in terms of sizing… the only thing/brand that is pretty accurate, my golden goose sneakers. Which I’m really over them at this point


----------



## Naynaykilla

BB8 said:


> Had a pair reserved for me in-store which, unfortunately were too big. Luckily my size appeared online, and was able to snag them! But, yet again, everything fit but my heel was still slipping. (Same thing happens, although to a lesser degree, with my Gucci loafers and Dior espadrilles. I'm beginning to believe my feet are just not made for luxury slip-on type shoes.)  Sadly, I have to return these. The color is so rich in-person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338193


Love this color! Maybe go for a mule?


----------



## BB8

rachrach1017 said:


> I feel like the more I get older, my feet shrunk  I also have the same problem with my Gucci and forget the espadrilles, never fits correctly on my feet. My feet are all over the place in terms of sizing… the only thing/brand that is pretty accurate, my golden goose sneakers. Which I’m really over them at this point


Wow, I thought it was just me thinking my feet were shrinking, LoL


----------



## BB8

Naynaykilla said:


> Love this color! Maybe go for a mule?


I'm considering it for sure


----------



## Naynaykilla

BB8 said:


> I'm considering it for sure


I’m loving the clogs too much to the horror of my husband! He says he won’t walk in public with me if I wear them but I can’t help but like how easy they would be to put on and take off


----------



## BB8

Naynaykilla said:


> I’m loving the clogs too much to the horror of my husband! He says he won’t walk in public with me if I wear them but I can’t help but like how easy they would be to put on and take off


Oh the dear husbands!  Ease of use and comfort are definite pluses. The clogs are cute! I would get them myself if i weren't deathly afraid of stepping on a small rock and twisting my ankle....this may or may not have happened to me in the past (minus the ankle twist)..


----------



## Naynaykilla

BB8 said:


> Oh the dear husbands!  Ease of use and comfort are definite pluses. The clogs are cute! I would get them myself if i weren't deathly afraid of stepping on a small rock and twisting my ankle....this may or may not have happened to me in the past (minus the ankle twist)..


As a mum, I often prioritize comfort over style these days, and oh dear poor you! I’m mostly in sneakers these days or loafers! Definitely in my middle age phase of life


----------



## Babygrand8

Hermes Zen said:


> When the H stars align   ... My sa asked if I was interested in this twilly. I said YES not remembering I had purchased the scarf in the same colorway from h.com earlier this month.  From H draught to what feels like a downpour! I'm not complaining!!
> 
> View attachment 5338179
> 
> View attachment 5338174
> View attachment 5338175
> View attachment 5338176


Have both as well and loving it. Wish H makes more jacquard scarves and twillies.


----------



## Babygrand8

Joy is having scarves delivered home
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, triple joy today


----------



## BB8

Naynaykilla said:


> As a mum, I often prioritize comfort over style these days, and oh dear poor you! I’m mostly in sneakers these days or loafers! Definitely in my middle age phase of life


----------



## loveforbeauty

Babygrand8 said:


> Joy is having scarves delivered home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , triple joy today


Gorgeous! Can we see the one on the lower right hand corner? The one that looks like it has paint splashed on it. Thanks on advance!


----------



## Mrs.P.Wut

Splash park shawl 140, mini pop earring and necklace in lilas, mini lindy in anemone! hope you enjoyed this!


----------



## boo1689

Christofle said:


> The only unboxing i want to see. You have set the bar high!



Hahah thank you so much~~   Pepto thinks he should start an unboxing service hahahah~



Ladybaga said:


> This made me smile! ADORABLE!!!



 We are delighted to hear that~ Thank you so much!!



faab89 said:


> this is AMAZING!!! Obsessed.



 Woohoo~~ glad you enjoyed the unboxing!!thank you~



880 said:


> Best unboxing ever ! Hugs



HUGS dearest! Thank you thank you~~ I shall have Pepto help with unboxing from now on hahah~



hers4eva said:


> *touch down/home run  you won it all…….best reveal eva*



oh wow we are blushing~ Thank you so soo much!!



Naynaykilla said:


> Omgosh no words for this level of cuteness!!!



we are so excited to know you like our reveal hahah~ Thank you!


----------



## Perja

boo1689 said:


> We’re so excited and we just can’t hide it ^_*
> 
> View attachment 5337719


I knew this is how babies happen! They come in orange boxes, not brought by storks


----------



## JavaJo

BB8 said:


> Had a pair reserved for me in-store which, unfortunately were too big. Luckily my size appeared online, and was able to snag them! But, yet again, everything fit but my heel was still slipping. (Same thing happens, although to a lesser degree, with my Gucci loafers and Dior espadrilles. I'm beginning to believe my feet are just not made for luxury slip-on type shoes.)  Sadly, I have to return these. The color is so rich in-person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338193


I feel for you… I have the same problem with slippage.  I have high arches, and I am very particular about fit.  Tips I learned from different SA’s on dealing with my foot issues  For loafers, choose a model where the opening comes in more like shown here on this gucci loafer, as opposed to at 90-degree angle, as in most espadrilles.  And for shoes with laces, doing up the last 2 holes like this keeps my heels from slipping.  Hope this helps


----------



## bkclove

Some February goodies: 

Garde-Robe Pop Charm 
Boucles et Camails (Bordeaux / Anthracite)
Doll Twilly 

Thanks for letting me share ❤️


----------



## boo1689

Perja said:


> I knew this is how babies happen! They come in orange boxes, not brought by storks



oh dear Perja that’s hilarious ! You are so brilliant


----------



## lastnametea

Goobydoobydoo said:


> View attachment 5338202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my rodeo!


Gasp! So adorable! Mine still hasn't arrived. FedEx is too slow lol


----------



## BB8

JavaJo said:


> I feel for you… I have the same problem with slippage.  I have high arches, and I am very particular about fit.  Tips I learned from different SA’s on dealing with my foot issues  For loafers, choose a model where the opening comes in more like shown here on this gucci loafer, as opposed to at 90-degree angle, as in most espadrilles.  And for shoes with laces, doing up the last 2 holes like this keeps my heels from slipping.  Hope this helps


Thanks so much  Wonderful advice. I thought the Destins were curved in the heel cup, but I suppose I was willing it more than anything. I am always a little jealous of people who can wear any espadrilles and loafers/slip-ons and not have to give it a second thought. Cheers to those of us with "special" feet


----------



## Bereal

My Kross boots came in a week after I ordered them.  I also got my first lip enhancer from Hermes. I called it a lip balm but my SA corrected me.  Hubby got very worried when I left again on a weekend to visit the store. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

lastnametea said:


> Gasp! So adorable! Mine still hasn't arrived. FedEx is too slow lol


Aww you should have gotten yours before me! FedEx is really the worst… usually it’s 2-3 days after estimated date of delivery but this time it was 1 day after.


----------



## daisygal03

Bolide travel case. Added a strap to make it into a casual purse.


----------



## Naynaykilla

bkclove said:


> Some February goodies:
> 
> Garde-Robe Pop Charm
> Boucles et Camails (Bordeaux / Anthracite)
> Doll Twilly
> 
> Thanks for letting me share ❤


Gorgeous ❤️


----------



## bkclove

Mrs.P.Wut said:


> Splash park shawl 140, mini pop earring and necklace in lilas, mini lindy in anemone! hope you enjoyed this!
> View attachment 5338389


Too cute!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

daisygal03 said:


> Bolide travel case. Added a strap to make it into a casual purse.
> 
> View attachment 5338986


LOVE this idea! Enjoy!


----------



## _Moravia_

Bereal said:


> Thank you. They are not super dark.



Thank you!


----------



## girlfriday17

Babygrand8 said:


> Joy is having scarves delivered home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , triple joy today


I’d love to see more and the names of these scarves if you would be so obliging.


----------



## girlfriday17

I’ve been wanting a blanket in particular colorways for awhile and was so happy to see this one and couldn’t resist picking it up.  Still trying to figure out what room I want it in most.


----------



## LolaWhisp

My Cadena Quizz Rainbow (keychain) just arrived! Love it as a twilly charm.


----------



## adb

My very first RTW, H Rond shirt


----------



## bkclove

LolaWhisp said:


> My Cadena Quizz Rainbow (keychain) just arrived! Love it as a twilly charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339506


What a cool way to style it!


----------



## lunasauntie

I bought the Tipoli espadrilles (seen here) plus the Elda espadrilles in white and the Eclair sneaker in white too!


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Cadenas Quizz Rainbow key ring as the lock


----------



## acrid82

Gamma 13 mm (and the Oran sandals in Noisette/Beige, but they were way too wide so hoping a full size down will be OK, when the exchange arrives)


----------



## Naynaykilla

B25 Novillo Verso! Magnolia interior rouge casaque!!! - yes  and beyond estatic!


----------



## papertiger

Bereal said:


> My Kross boots came in a week after I ordered them.  I also got my first lip enhancer from Hermes. I called it a lip balm but my SA corrected me.  Hubby got very worried when I left again on a weekend to visit the store. Thanks for letting me share.



Love these boots. 

The difference between a lip-balm and a lip-enhancer is  $50 dollars  Now it's yours, you can call it whatever you want.


----------



## papertiger

daisygal03 said:


> Bolide travel case. Added a strap to make it into a casual purse.
> 
> View attachment 5338986



Cool, and great hack


----------



## texas87

Naynaykilla said:


> B25 Novillo Verso! Magnolia interior rouge casaque!!! - yes  and beyond estatic!


ooo, you must show us!!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

texas87 said:


> ooo, you must show us!!!


Sorry was so excited! And the leather is soooo nice I’m so beyond happy


----------



## texas87

Naynaykilla said:


> Sorry was so excited! And the leather is soooo nice I’m so beyond happy


wow, this is stunning and such a special verso!! what a dream to be offered such a gorgeous combination!


----------



## Naynaykilla

texas87 said:


> wow, this is stunning and such a special verso!! what a dream to be offered such a gorgeous combination!


Thank you! And my first b25. So I am so appreciative! I was offered a noir b25 GHW a week or so prior and declined cuz I really wanted a colorful b25 and I’m really glad I did! Novillo leather is to die for and I’m literally bursting with excitement to take miss magnolia out.


----------



## Naynaykilla

I also picked up these two dreamy twillies to go with miss magnolia


----------



## texas87

Naynaykilla said:


> I also picked up these two dreamy twillies to go with miss magnolia


the beu lavande/rose/vert cw of the GTN twilly is one of my favs!!


----------



## texas87

Naynaykilla said:


> Thank you! And my first b25. So I am so appreciative! I was offered a noir b25 GHW a week or so prior and declined cuz I really wanted a colorful b25 and I’m really glad I did! Novillo leather is to die for and I’m literally bursting with excitement to take miss magnolia out.


wow that would have been difficult for me to decline but look at the beauty waiting for you! You must have a fantastic SA!


----------



## Naynaykilla

texas87 said:


> wow that would have been difficult for me to decline but look at the beauty waiting for you! You must have a fantastic SA!


Yes my SA is the very very best!


----------



## Naynaykilla

texas87 said:


> the beu lavande/rose/vert cw of the GTN twilly is one of my favs!!


Yes! I was so drawn to it


----------



## Tykhe

Naynaykilla said:


> I also picked up these two dreamy twillies to go with miss magnolia


Really gorgeous!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Tykhe said:


> Really gorgeous!


Thank you I felt so lucky to been able to find these two, selection was so limited. I hope in the next few months the world will go back to normal and shipments will resume. In light of the current world affairs I’m just thankful and appreciate all that I am able to receive and see.


----------



## pchels

Naynaykilla said:


> B25 Novillo Verso! Magnolia interior rouge casaque!!! - yes  and beyond estatic!


Absolutely beyond stunning!!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

pchels said:


> Absolutely beyond stunning!!!


Thank you


----------



## cloee

These finally arrived. Pink obsessed!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Mapoon

Presenting my first and probably only special order (SO) item from Hermes. My personalised Bastia in rouge de coeur exterior with bleu electrique interior. It was competed under 3 weeks which was surprising and I got it…I am so thankful for my friend in the UK whom I got to know through Insta & TPF helped me to purchase this and have it sent to me. This colour combo is so me and I am still in awe at how beautiful this is. Love the ribbon that has 2022 printed on it.


----------



## Luny_94

Naynaykilla said:


> B25 Novillo Verso! Magnolia interior rouge casaque!!! - yes  and beyond estatic!


WOW! Your birkin is gorgeous  Magnolia is one of my favourite colours


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Presenting my first and probably only special order (SO) item from Hermes. My personalised Bastia in rouge de coeur exterior with bleu electrique interior. It was competed under 3 weeks which was surprising and I got it…I am so thankful for my friend in the UK whom I got to know through Insta & TPF helped me to purchase this and have it sent to me. This colour combo is so me and I am still in awe at how beautiful this is. Love the ribbon that has 2022 printed on it.


That’s stunning @Mapoon   It’s nice to be able to pick the colours and how lucky to havea nice friend!


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> That’s stunning @Mapoon   It’s nice to be able to pick the colours and how lucky to havea nice friend!


Thank you so much dear!!! I know I had to zoom down to 5 combinations and ended up with my fav colour combo! Very blessed to know really nice ppl from here! What a treasured item to have from Hermes.


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Thank you so much dear!!! I know I had to zoom down to 5 combinations and ended up with my fav colour combo! Very blessed to know really nice ppl from here! What a treasured item to have from Hermes.


When you’re presented with so many choices it’s hard to decide but you stuck to your reds!

I see you’re well on yourHermes journey, can’t wait to see more reveals


----------



## Naynaykilla

Luny_94 said:


> WOW! Your birkin is gorgeous  Magnolia is one of my favourite colours


Thank you, It’s also my favorite pink next to 5p the bubblegum pink.


----------



## aggi

Mapoon said:


> Presenting my first and probably only special order (SO) item from Hermes. My personalised Bastia in rouge de coeur exterior with bleu electrique interior. It was competed under 3 weeks which was surprising and I got it…I am so thankful for my friend in the UK whom I got to know through Insta & TPF helped me to purchase this and have it sent to me. This colour combo is so me and I am still in awe at how beautiful this is. Love the ribbon that has 2022 printed on it.



Congratulations! Today I also received my SO Bastia in Gris Etain and Rose Azalee inside 
It took exactly three weeks to arrive. The ribbon is without the year


----------



## Naynaykilla

aggi said:


> Congratulations! Today I also received my SO Bastia in Gris Etain and Rose Azalee inside
> It took exactly three weeks to arrive. The ribbon is without the year
> 
> View attachment 5341129
> View attachment 5341130


What a pretty combo! If I ever get lucky enough to place an SO, these Bastia SO’s are really giving me some great ideas


----------



## aggi

Naynaykilla said:


> What a pretty combo! If I ever get lucky enough to place an SO, these Bastia SO’s are really giving me some great ideas


I don't know where are you from, but in Europe you can just place an order online!


----------



## bagsaddicts

Been so blessed with these lovely items: picnic CDC barenia ghw, so black kelly bracelet, K25 gris meyer ghw & its twilly!


----------



## Bereal

papertiger said:


> Love these boots.
> 
> The difference between a lip-balm and a lip-enhancer is  $50 dollars  Now it's yours, you can call it whatever you want.


Oh dear I actually asked for a lip balm and she corrected me


----------



## Bereal

Naynaykilla said:


> Sorry was so excited! And the leather is soooo nice I’m so beyond happy


Gorgeous bag congratulations


----------



## Bereal

Bereal said:


> Oh dear I actually asked for a lip balm and she corrected me


I just checked online and they both are the same price.


----------



## Ruedubac

bagsaddicts said:


> Been so blessed with these lovely items: picnic CDC barenia ghw, so black kelly bracelet, K25 gris meyer ghw & its twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5341144
> View attachment 5341145




edited:

So happy for you. I wanted a picnic bracelet for so long.


----------



## Mapoon

aggi said:


> Congratulations! Today I also received my SO Bastia in Gris Etain and Rose Azalee inside
> It took exactly three weeks to arrive. The ribbon is without the year
> 
> View attachment 5341129
> View attachment 5341130


Congrats to you too!! What a lovely combo as well!!  The rose azalee gives the bastia a nice pop of colour! Where are you based? I was surprised when my friend told me it was on its way as the expected wait time was up to 8 weeks. I am in Australia so we do not have this option so I feel so blessed to have my most affordable SO item


----------



## Mapoon

bagsaddicts said:


> Been so blessed with these lovely items: picnic CDC barenia ghw, so black kelly bracelet, K25 gris meyer ghw & its twilly!
> 
> View attachment 5341144
> View attachment 5341145


What a beautiful haul!! Congrats!


----------



## bagsaddicts

Ruedubac said:


> edited:
> 
> So happy for you. I wanted a picnic bracelet for so long.





Mapoon said:


> What a beautiful haul!! Congrats!


Thank you both!


----------



## Lulu_ll

cloee said:


> These finally arrived. Pink obsessed!! Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5340845


I love this sweater! so cute!


----------



## lunasauntie

Went to a heritage leather event at my local boutique and got offered my first Kelly! Black box Kelly


----------



## Mapoon

lunasauntie said:


> Went to a heritage leather event at my local boutique and got offered my first Kelly! Black box Kelly


It's sooo beautiful!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lulu_ll

Mrs.P.Wut said:


> Splash park shawl 140, mini pop earring and necklace in lilas, mini lindy in anemone! hope you enjoyed this!
> View attachment 5338389


the mini lindy is beautiful!!!


----------



## JadeFor3st

This was not something I had considered in the past. But I couldn’t resist the soft buttery feel of this leather. It’s cute and proven to be quite useful for my purpose. Introducing my new Trim 24 duo in Noir, GHW and Veau Volupto leather.


----------



## Helventara

JadeFor3st said:


> This was not something I had considered in the past. But I couldn’t resist the soft buttery feel of this leather. It’s cute and proven to be quite useful for my purpose. Introducing my new Trim 24 duo in Noir, GHW and Veau Volupto leather.
> 
> View attachment 5341917
> View attachment 5341918


Interesting!  I thought this looks much better than an Evelyne as a cross body.    Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DR2014

JadeFor3st said:


> This was not something I had considered in the past. But I couldn’t resist the soft buttery feel of this leather. It’s cute and proven to be quite useful for my purpose. Introducing my new Trim 24 duo in Noir, GHW and Veau Volupto leather.
> 
> View attachment 5341917
> View attachment 5341918


Love that!!


----------



## aggi

Mapoon said:


> Congrats to you too!! What a lovely combo as well!!  The rose azalee gives the bastia a nice pop of colour! Where are you based? I was surprised when my friend told me it was on its way as the expected wait time was up to 8 weeks. I am in Australia so we do not have this option so I feel so blessed to have my most affordable SO item


 I'm based in Poland.


----------



## slyeee

ladyhermes said:


> My latest purchase
> 
> View attachment 5294008


Hello, How do these run?
I bought the other rubber pairs and they ran a lot bigger than expected.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## _Moravia_

lunasauntie said:


> Went to a heritage leather event at my local boutique and got offered my first Kelly! Black box Kelly



Fabulous! The sheen on your Box Kelly is "chef's kiss".


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

FedEx Fairy just delivered Tuesday’s impulse order of a petit h item, and I have to say I’m underwhelmed at the color combo they selected for me… (the packaging is adorable, however):






When these were the color choices depicted:







Am I being petty (or petit   )?


----------



## Yodabest

cakeymakeybakey said:


> FedEx Fairy just delivered Tuesday’s impulse order of a petit h item, and I have to say I’m underwhelmed at the color combo they selected for me… (the packaging is adorable, however):
> 
> View attachment 5342305
> 
> View attachment 5342306
> 
> 
> When these were the color choices depicted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342320
> 
> 
> Am I being petty (or petit   )?



I love the style, what is the official name of this?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

PC1984 said:


> I love the style, what is the official name of this?


It's called the Rainbow Key Ring in the petit h line:



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rainbow-key-ring-H1105438v02/


----------



## LolaWhisp

cakeymakeybakey said:


> FedEx Fairy just delivered Tuesday’s impulse order of a petit h item, and I have to say I’m underwhelmed at the color combo they selected for me… (the packaging is adorable, however):
> 
> View attachment 5342305
> 
> View attachment 5342306
> 
> 
> When these were the color choices depicted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342320
> 
> 
> Am I being petty (or petit   )?


That is definitely NOT as described (yes, I know the color options vary with Petit H, but it really implies bright colors, not muted darks).


----------



## daisygal03

LolaWhisp said:


> That is definitely NOT as described (yes, I know the color options vary with Petit H, but it really implies bright colors, not muted darks).



Agreed! Maybe order another and see if you get a better mix of colors? I would have had the same reaction if I received those muted darks, especially for a product with the name “rainbow key ring”. All of the images shown online imply bright colors…


----------



## wannaprada

Celebrated my birthday weekend, in part, at Hermes designing my first Special Order! So exciting! While there, picked up another clic clac along with a Chaine d'ancre bracelet, the very large model.


----------



## kidkelly218

My wonderful SA texted me to come pick up this beautiful bag a few days ago! K25, Retourne, PHW in Beton—such a gorgeous shade of cool white and so versatile. Also got myself a wallet and a new clic clac. Might need to get a new Pegasus for a pop of color!


----------



## smallfry

cakeymakeybakey said:


> FedEx Fairy just delivered Tuesday’s impulse order of a petit h item, and I have to say I’m underwhelmed at the color combo they selected for me… (the packaging is adorable, however):
> 
> View attachment 5342305
> 
> View attachment 5342306
> 
> 
> When these were the color choices depicted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5342320
> 
> 
> Am I being petty (or petit   )?



No, you're not be picky at all.  I would be disappointed as well.


----------



## tinkerbell68

wannaprada said:


> Celebrated my birthday weekend, in part, at Hermes designing my first Special Order! So exciting! While there, picked up another clic clac along with a Chaine d'ancre bracelet, the very large model.
> View attachment 5342427
> View attachment 5342428


Love that large iteration of the chain d'encre bracelet...enjoy it!


----------



## Zkg1977

mdt218 said:


> My wonderful SA texted me to come pick up this beautiful bag a few days ago! K25, Retourne, PHW in Beton—such a gorgeous shade of cool white and so versatile. Also got myself a wallet and a new clic clac. Might need to get a new Pegasus for a pop of color!
> 
> View attachment 5341627


Interesting - I thought Beton was a light grey!


----------



## kidkelly218

Zkg1977 said:


> Interesting - I thought Beton was a light grey!



I believe it depends on how the light hits the bag. From this angle, it looks like a cool bluish gray


----------



## texas87

Israeli_Flava said:


> Dead.
> My SA knows my obsession w/ this color...and the CDC!
> Come to mama!
> MS w/RGHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329698


my SA offered me this same one today and now I kinda wish I had taken it. May go back for it, its so gorgeous!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

texas87 said:


> my SA offered me this same one today and now I kinda wish I had taken it. May go back for it, its so gorgeous!


It is truly gorgeous. Unfortunately when it arrived it was too similar to my pink gator I bought a few seasons ago so back it goes =(
I thought it would be more distinctly mauve... but no. I can't justify both as Pink gator always wins.


----------



## Fashionista2

lunasauntie said:


> Went to a heritage leather event at my local boutique and got offered my first Kelly! Black box Kelly


Absolutely stunning. I LOVE IT


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

I 


daisygal03 said:


> Agreed! Maybe order another and see if you get a better mix of colors? I would have had the same reaction if I received those muted darks, especially for a product with the name “rainbow key ring”. All of the images shown online imply bright colors…


I would, but I believe this item is now sold out. It seems likely that I got the last one and all the festive ones were already sold. Ah well, it's still a lovely item of different beautiful leathers, and it *does* go with many of my bags...


----------



## JadeFor3st

BVBookshop said:


> Interesting!  I thought this looks much better than an Evelyne as a cross body.    Thanks for sharing.



Thank you! That was exactly what my DH said! I was drawn to the purse due to its leather, and he said I should get it to replace my Evelyne. It does fit a little more than my TPM so I’m glad I got it!



DR2014 said:


> Love that!!



Thank you!


----------



## JadeFor3st

lunasauntie said:


> Went to a heritage leather event at my local boutique and got offered my first Kelly! Black box Kelly



Very iconic bag! Much congratulations!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Bought today!  Scarf and Twilly!  Love the twilly - limited edition with the horse pattern in the silk!


----------



## callais

Finally managed to place an order, this colourway is so difficult to find online now! It's my favourite design of this season


----------



## hgirl2

I’ve been wanting a vert vertigo colored Hermes bag but looks like it’s not being offered anymore. Got this new green color Vert Jade and it’s so beautiful! Pretty close to vert vertigo.



The paddock charm is in vert vertigo while the picotin 18 in is vert jade.


----------



## Diorlvlover

I'm lucky to get a Kelly To Go in etoupe.


----------



## texas87

hgirl2 said:


> I’ve been wanting a vert vertigo colored Hermes bag but looks like it’s not being offered anymore. Got this new green color Vert Jade and it’s so beautiful! Pretty close to vert vertigo.
> View attachment 5342951
> View attachment 5342950
> 
> The paddock charm is in vert vertigo while the picotin 18 in is vert jade.


Really gorgeous! That green is so lush!


----------



## acrowcounted

hgirl2 said:


> I’ve been wanting a vert vertigo colored Hermes bag but looks like it’s not being offered anymore. Got this new green color Vert Jade and it’s so beautiful! Pretty close to vert vertigo.
> View attachment 5342951
> View attachment 5342950
> 
> The paddock charm is in vert vertigo while the picotin 18 in is vert jade.


Love this and thank you for the color comparison. Would love to see a comparison in full lighting in the green colors reference thread if you’d like to take and post one…hint hint


----------



## Limelightlane

callais said:


> Finally managed to place an order, this colourway is so difficult to find online now! It's my favourite design of this season
> 
> View attachment 5342936


Wow I love that


----------



## Mapoon

mdt218 said:


> I believe it depends on how the light hits the bag. From this angle, it looks like a cool bluish gray
> 
> View attachment 5342506


Wow that’s so amazing about H colours..the lighting makes item colour vary…does look light grey here..so gorgeous


----------



## Limelightlane

Oops why isn't there a delete button


----------



## Mapoon

hgirl2 said:


> I’ve been wanting a vert vertigo colored Hermes bag but looks like it’s not being offered anymore. Got this new green color Vert Jade and it’s so beautiful! Pretty close to vert vertigo.
> View attachment 5342951
> View attachment 5342950
> 
> The paddock charm is in vert vertigo while the picotin 18 in is vert jade.


So beautiful! What a great pairing! Green is definitely in!! Congrats!


----------



## jshih1337

papertiger said:


> *This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products.
> 
> If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name.
> 
> For asking questions on various products shown, look to our Clubhouse or do a search for relevant item's name and tag member and post there.
> 
> TY*



bought a 28 Kelly for my sister. Was buying mens ready to wear for myself for two months. Took a total of 3 months for them to get it to me


----------



## balthus

2 new “sticker ” Twillies arrived yesterday.  
Love them!


----------



## Nessa_T

Lucked out and got my second QB the other day  Mini Kelly II Noir/GHW in epsom


----------



## texas87

jshih1337 said:


> bought a 28 Kelly for my sister. Was buying mens ready to wear for myself for two months. Took a total of 3 months for them to get it to me


that is amazing, and your sister is one lucky girl to have such a generous sibling!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Nessa_T said:


> Lucked out and got my second QB the other day  Mini Kelly II Noir/GHW in epsom
> 
> View attachment 5343290


Love! I’m hoping my 2nd will be a Mk as well!


----------



## hers4eva

*Stunning color*  *yummy* 



hgirl2 said:


> I’ve been wanting a vert vertigo colored Hermes bag but looks like it’s not being offered anymore. Got this new green color Vert Jade and it’s so beautiful! Pretty close to vert vertigo.
> View attachment 5342951
> View attachment 5342950
> 
> The paddock charm is in vert vertigo while the picotin 18 in is vert jade.


----------



## fluffyhamster12

I found a dream BBK 32R online and took her to the spa right away. Here she is post-spa — 23 years old (my 90s girl!)


----------



## loh

fluffyhamster12 said:


> I found a dream BBK 32R online and took her to the spa right away. Here she is post-spa — 23 years old (my 90s girl!)



Gorgeous.  Congrats on the find and enjoy!


----------



## JadeFor3st

hgirl2 said:


> I’ve been wanting a vert vertigo colored Hermes bag but looks like it’s not being offered anymore. Got this new green color Vert Jade and it’s so beautiful! Pretty close to vert vertigo.
> View attachment 5342951
> View attachment 5342950
> 
> The paddock charm is in vert vertigo while the picotin 18 in is vert jade.



It is beautiful! Another vert vertigo fan, but I like the name Vert Jade better.  
The two colors do look similar. Congrats!


----------



## ameliabedelia

trying to delete this.  mods can you help me delete this post?  thanks


----------



## Baybeeh0ney

Just recently started my H journey in Nov. 2021.

I had an appointment with my SA to pick up some Pop H earrings today. She said feel free to browse around and then disappeared.

She comes back with a box..she's like I have one of your wishlist items... Mini Evelyn!

My first Hermès bag!


----------



## Book Worm

Baybeeh0ney said:


> Just recently started my H journey in Nov. 2021.
> 
> I had an appointment with my SA to pick up some Pop H earrings today. She said feel free to browse around and then disappeared.
> 
> She comes back with a box..she's like I have one of your wishlist items... Mini Evelyn!
> 
> My first Hermès bag!
> 
> View attachment 5343800


Bleu nuit w/ghw? I love that combo! Enjoy!


----------



## Baybeeh0ney

Book Worm said:


> Bleu nuit w/ghw? I love that combo! Enjoy!



Yes! I'm in love!


----------



## Book Worm

Baybeeh0ney said:


> Yes! I'm in love!


V happy for you! Enjoy!
that tiny tpm is so useful, been using mine daily since i got it


----------



## Baybeeh0ney

Book Worm said:


> V happy for you! Enjoy!
> that tiny tpm is so useful, been using mine daily since i got it



I'm planning my first use tomorrow! Now my rodeo charm has a H baggie to hang onto! So excited!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Love this Story tray (currently on the US site)


----------



## tlamdang08

Something to remember Portugal trip
The fado instrument  from Lisbon 
And new leather bracelet


----------



## designsgood

cali_to_ny said:


> Love this Story tray (currently on the US site)
> 
> View attachment 5344210
> View attachment 5344211


I LOVE this tray!


----------



## SouthTampa

cali_to_ny said:


> Love this Story tray (currently on the US site)
> 
> View attachment 5344210
> View attachment 5344211


I just purchased as well.   It makes me happy just looking at it.   Cannot wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Xthgirl




----------



## lastnametea

htxgirl said:


> View attachment 5344450
> View attachment 5344451
> View attachment 5344452


Htxgirl, the last twilly is adorable. What's the name of it?


----------



## bkclove

- Finally decided on Heure H watch!
- Matching mother/daughter bride-a-brac 
- And some other goodies!


----------



## bkclove

htxgirl said:


> View attachment 5344450
> View attachment 5344451
> View attachment 5344452


I love the last twilly, too!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Went to H with a friend and I couldn't resist the Hermes Story & La Berline Bayadere 90cm scarves and the WOW Twill Up!


----------



## CartierLVer

Been on the lookout for bearn compact in alligator. My SA showed me this one and it was love at first sight.


----------



## bkclove

CartierLVer said:


> Been on the lookout for bearn compact in alligator. My SA showed me this one and it was love at first sight.


Gorgeous!


----------



## designsgood

Lindy 26, Gold Clemence leather with GHW


----------



## Meta

lastnametea said:


> Htxgirl, the last twilly is adorable. What's the name of it?





bkclove said:


> I love the last twilly, too!


Not OP but that's the Tresses Doll Twilly. Only comes in 2 cws. HTH.


----------



## Xthgirl

lastnametea said:


> Htxgirl, the last twilly is adorable. What's the name of it?





bkclove said:


> I love the last twilly, too!





Meta said:


> Not OP but that's the Tresses Doll Twilly. Only comes in 2 cws. HTH.





It’s this one. It is shorter and thinner than a twilly. To be worn as choker, bracelet or hair tie. ☺️ The quadridge “horse” twilly ring/ charm not included.


----------



## audreylita

htxgirl said:


> View attachment 5344450
> View attachment 5344451
> View attachment 5344452


I love that last twilly and what is its name.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Hermes Zen said:


> Went to H with a friend and I couldn't resist the Hermes Story & La Berline Bayadere 90cm scarves and the WOW Twill Up!
> 
> View attachment 5344562


I love the WOW Twill Up - I’m waiting for mine, but am not sure which color family the boutique will receive. It may be the same as yours.




cali_to_ny said:


> Love this Story tray (currently on the US site)
> 
> View attachment 5344210
> View attachment 5344211


Love the H Story change tray - I ordered through my store back in January. Like the Twill Up, I impatiently wait for its arrival.


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> Went to H with a friend and I couldn't resist the Hermes Story & La Berline Bayadere 90cm scarves and the WOW Twill Up!
> 
> View attachment 5344562


Beautiful selections, Hermes Zen!  Would you mind unfurling the Berline scarf? I would love to see all of it.  Are the colors for the decorative tulips and stud details black and white or navy and white?  This looks lovely!!!  Your WOW and Hermes Story are fabulous colorways, too.


----------



## balthus

Hermes Story scarf in black - my longed for colorway - arrived on this gloomy morning via FedEx.  I so love this scarf! It's stunning!


----------



## meemosas

Picotin 18 in etoupe. An impulse birthday present. Struggling to accurately capture color


----------



## fatcat2523

Was so blessed by H this year…went into the store to try on a T-shirt I ordered…while the size didn’t fit me, my SA surprised me with the bag I have my name down. Not one but 2.
Mini Evelyne in Sapphire TM leather Fireball strap and Mini Evelyne in Barenia Faubourg leather 

In comparison to TC leather (etoupe one) BF leather is the stiffest one then TM then TC.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ladybaga said:


> Beautiful selections, Hermes Zen!  Would you mind unfurling the Berline scarf? I would love to see all of it.  Are the colors for the decorative tulips and stud details black and white or navy and white?  This looks lovely!!!  Your WOW and Hermes Story are fabulous colorways, too.


Thank you @Ladybaga !  Here are some extra photos. Sorry realized when I tried to find a flat place to lay out the scarf I only had beds to do this on.  

This scarf is GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!! Classic pattern and colors are vibrant and beautiful …  The tulips and studs looks to be very dark blue. I had to get very close and open a window for some natural lighting. Hope this helps. 
 Adding photo of scarf info.


----------



## gracie05

A couple mauve sylvestre goodies


----------



## mariatd

Obsessed.


----------



## hers4eva

gracie05 said:


> A couple mauve sylvestre goodies
> 
> View attachment 5345379
> 
> View attachment 5345380
> 
> View attachment 5345381




very pretty set


----------



## Book Worm

Bereal said:


> I went into the store to order the Kross boots and ended up getting a new pair of Bouncing Sneakers and two circus mugs


Hi @Bereal - DH is thinking of the bouncing sneakers, I recall you having to return an older version because of some issue. Can you share the issue and if the new ones are an improvement? THX much!


----------



## Zkg1977

You all influenced me on this one. Picked up at Wynn Las Vegas ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Zkg1977 said:


> You all influenced me on this one. Picked up at Wynn Las Vegas ❤❤❤


Beautiful! Please share the name of this twilly.


----------



## Zkg1977

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> Beautiful! Please share the name of this twilly.


I believe it’s the Carre Volants ☺️


----------



## designsgood

gracie05 said:


> A couple mauve sylvestre goodies
> 
> View attachment 5345379
> 
> View attachment 5345380
> 
> View attachment 5345381


Especially love it with the red contrast stitching on your In The Loop!


----------



## am2022

Thanks dear for this comparison photo - jonesing for mauve but have the 5 P gator too so I guess you solved my problem ! 

!QUOTE="Israeli_Flava, post: 35038429, member: 266032"]
It is truly gorgeous. Unfortunately when it arrived it was too similar to my pink gator I bought a few seasons ago so back it goes =(
I thought it would be more distinctly mauve... but no. I can't justify both as Pink gator always wins.

View attachment 5342583

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Purse snob

fatcat2523 said:


> Was so blessed by H this year…went into the store to try on a T-shirt I ordered…while the size didn’t fit me, my SA surprised me with the bag I have my name down. Not one but 2.
> Mini Evelyne in Sapphire TM leather Fireball strap and Mini Evelyne in Barenia Faubourg leather
> 
> In comparison to TC leather (etoupe one) BF leather is the stiffest one then TM then TC.


 Love the BF… I can almost smell it


----------



## lovelysonia

Got this special mini Roulis few weeks ago!


----------



## AlienaHermes

lovelysonia said:


> View attachment 5345709
> 
> Got this special mini Roulis few weeks ago!


Very special indeed!


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> Thank you @Ladybaga !  Here are some extra photos. Sorry realized when I tried to find a flat place to lay out the scarf I only had beds to do this on.
> 
> This scarf is GORGEOUS GORGEOUS!! Classic pattern and colors are vibrant and beautiful …  The tulips and studs looks to be very dark blue. I had to get very close and open a window for some natural lighting. Hope this helps.
> Adding photo of scarf info.
> 
> View attachment 5345283
> View attachment 5345284
> View attachment 5345285
> View attachment 5345300


Hermes Zen,
You are so kind to show the details of this magnificent scarf! Thank you so much! It is exquisite.


----------



## diane278

Another Aline (black) joins the Barenia ones for wandering around the retirement community I now call home.  So incredibly practical, as there’s no need to carry anything but your phone and a key.
(The TPM’s are actually a tiny bit smaller and, IMO, cuter, but these seem easier to enter and exit….)


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

fatcat2523 said:


> Was so blessed by H this year…went into the store to try on a T-shirt I ordered…while the size didn’t fit me, my SA surprised me with the bag I have my name down. Not one but 2.
> Mini Evelyne in Sapphire TM leather Fireball strap and Mini Evelyne in Barenia Faubourg leather
> 
> In comparison to TC leather (etoupe one) BF leather is the stiffest one then TM then TC.



Love them! I have been eyeing this bag too. I am torn between the barenia faubourg leather, the etoupe and plain black. I have mostly black bags so maybe either the barenia or the etoupe.  Any recommendations?


----------



## lill_canele

Bday order came in~


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> Bday order came in~
> View attachment 5346439
> View attachment 5346440


Happy birthday and best wishes for many more! Love the bday order!


----------



## lill_canele

880 said:


> Happy birthday and best wishes for many more! Love the bday order!



Thank you!


----------



## fatcat2523

Nic_Bryanna said:


> Love them! I have been eyeing this bag too. I am torn between the barenia faubourg leather, the etoupe and plain black. I have mostly black bags so maybe either the barenia or the etoupe.  Any recommendations?


If you don’t mind the patina from Barenia, I would totally recommend it. You can get etoupe one later but Barenia is hard to come by.


----------



## Nic_Bryanna

fatcat2523 said:


> If you don’t mind the patina from Barenia, I would totally recommend it. You can get etoupe one later but Barenia is hard to come by.



Thank you! I appreciate the response!


----------



## Mapoon

Picked up this book at the store 
last weekend..waiting to find the time to read it…


----------



## bagsamplified

My very first Hermes, a Twilly. Love it so much. Already tried wearing it as a necklace and on my bags


----------



## Mapoon

bagsamplified said:


> My very first Hermes, a Twilly. Love it so much. Already tried wearing it as a necklace and on my bags
> View attachment 5347396


Congrats dear!! First but never the last!!


----------



## loveone7

My brand new mini Lindy!! Woohoo!! Took me two years to get my hands on one! Framboise!


----------



## Mapoon

loveone7 said:


> My brand new mini Lindy!! Woohoo!! Took me two years to get my hands on one! Framboise!


It's sooo beautiful and totally worth it!! Congrats!!


----------



## hermeshound

Mapoon said:


> Picked up this book at the store
> last weekend..waiting to find the time to read it…


Oh, I’ve been waiting for this. Can I ask where you are based or the product code for the book Please


----------



## Mapoon

hermeshound said:


> Oh, I’ve been waiting for this. Can I ask where you are based or the product code for the book Please


Sure! I’m based in Australia and attached is the product code for the book


----------



## hermeshound

Mapoon said:


> Sure! I’m based in Australia and attached is the product code for the book


Thanks


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Mapoon said:


> Sure! I’m based in Australia and attached is the product code for the book


Interesting. I wonder if it's currently available in boutique here in the States. It's available for pre-order online at retailers such as Amazon, with an April release date.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Just received this beautiful Herbag PM in Blue Thalassa Vache Hunter and Vibrato, with a second base in navy canvas:


----------



## Zkg1977

So excited for my first Rodeo!  Ordered last week online and showed up yesterday ❤️


----------



## tinkerbell68

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Just received this beautiful Herbag PM in Blue Thalassa Vache Hunter and Vibrato, with a second base in navy canvas:
> 
> View attachment 5347792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347794


Whoa! Flashbacks for sure...twenty years later!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

tinkerbell68 said:


> Whoa! Flashbacks for sure...twenty years later!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347864


I love how these bags can withstand the test of time.


----------



## loveone7

Mapoon said:


> It's sooo beautiful and totally worth it!! Congrats!!


Thank you! I doubled scored and got a mini 24/24 too!


----------



## Mapoon

Zkg1977 said:


> So excited for my first Rodeo!  Ordered last week online and showed up yesterday ❤


Totally love this blue zanzibar combo!!! To score it online is an even better win! Congrats!!


----------



## Mapoon

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Interesting. I wonder if it's currently available in boutique here in the States. It's available for pre-order online at retailers such as Amazon, with an April release date.


Definitely worth checking with your SA or the SA in store as it wasnt displayed and they usually dont have many perhaps. Agree the online book stores do have it. Sometimes they also have the scarf pop up book as well...but it's just not displayed in store...this was actually published second half of 2021 so hope you can get yours!


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

I decided to get the doll twilly that my cat modeled for me when I got home


----------



## Ladybaga

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Just received this beautiful Herbag PM in Blue Thalassa Vache Hunter and Vibrato, with a second base in navy canvas:
> 
> View attachment 5347792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5347794


What a treasure!!! LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## Zkg1977

Mapoon said:


> Totally love this blue zanzibar combo!!! To score it online is an even better win! Congrats!!


I think I might have you to thank for the score!  I believe you may have posted on here last week and just in the nick of time, I got it!


----------



## Satya83

Got this super cute bangle Animaux Camoufles-love the Lemur running across it! Also love the new packaging


----------



## helloballoons33

Hello!
I’m new to the forum and I was lucky enough to be offered my first bag this week - a Geta in Rouge Sellier. 
My first world problem is whether or not I should keep it as I’ve been dreaming about the Della Cavalleria.
Both crossbody but I’m not sure about the canvas strap on the Geta but I do love the accessibility and the width!
Grateful if you could let me know your thoughts perhaps in the Hermes Chat?
Anyway thought I would share it here too


----------



## Naynaykilla

helloballoons33 said:


> Hello!
> I’m new to the forum and I was lucky enough to be offered my first bag this week - a Geta in Rouge Sellier.
> My first world problem is whether or not I should keep it as I’ve been dreaming about the Della Cavalleria.
> Both crossbody but I’m not sure about the canvas strap on the Geta but I do love the accessibility and the width!
> Grateful if you could let me know your thoughts perhaps in the Hermes Chat?
> Anyway thought I would share it here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348935


Do you mind sharing the Interior! My store hasn’t recieved this yet and I’m most interested in this as I think it works as a great bag to use on days with my toddler


----------



## Book Worm

Naynaykilla said:


> Do you mind sharing the Interior! My store hasn’t recieved this yet and I’m most interested in this as I think it works as a great bag to use on days with my toddler







__





						Hermes Geta Thread
					

Thanks for sharing and congrats on the bag!




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Take a look at this here. I found it very helpful.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Book Worm said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Geta Thread
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing and congrats on the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at this here. I found it very helpful.


Thank you!


----------



## spape08

Got the last Jimetou in large size ocre/acier! Already traveling with it and it’s perfect for those who find bolide cases too small for trips.


----------



## _kiki119_

With the low stock situation of my home store, my SA able to get me this Evelyn within minutes! I love my SA so much!! Just in time for my upcoming travel


----------



## _kiki119_

helloballoons33 said:


> Hello!
> I’m new to the forum and I was lucky enough to be offered my first bag this week - a Geta in Rouge Sellier.
> My first world problem is whether or not I should keep it as I’ve been dreaming about the Della Cavalleria.
> Both crossbody but I’m not sure about the canvas strap on the Geta but I do love the accessibility and the width!
> Grateful if you could let me know your thoughts perhaps in the Hermes Chat?
> Anyway thought I would share it here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348935


This is cute! May i ask price pt?


----------



## helloballoons33

_kiki119_ said:


> This is cute! May i ask price pt?



It was £4140


----------



## Naynaykilla

1. Orange poppy and Craie Pegasus   
2. Garde robe pop twilly blanc multicolor
3. Les class a pois 2x twilly
4. Grand tralala twilly


----------



## fabdiva

I'm a sucker for a loafer.


----------



## 880

helloballoons33 said:


> Hello!
> I’m new to the forum and I was lucky enough to be offered my first bag this week - a Geta in Rouge Sellier.
> My first world problem is whether or not I should keep it as I’ve been dreaming about the Della Cavalleria.
> Both crossbody but I’m not sure about the canvas strap on the Geta but I do love the accessibility and the width!
> Grateful if you could let me know your thoughts perhaps in the Hermes Chat?
> Anyway thought I would share it here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348935


Congrats And welcome ! I love my mini Della cav, and I was offered a Getta in London. I decided not to get it bc I prefer a thinner strap. But it’s a gorgeous and practical bag. @cravin has lots of praise for the Getta; you can also run A Search (magnifying glass icon top right).


----------



## Book Worm

fabdiva said:


> I'm a sucker for a loafer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349698


This color is so pretty…would love to c how you end up styling it.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Got my DH two more ties.  One for St Patricks Day thats around the corner!  The black tie (sorry it was hard to photograph but is definitely noir) for a more formal evening out.  He loves both as I love them on him too!!


----------



## fabdiva

Book Worm said:


> This color is so pretty…would love to c how you end up styling it.


I'll try to post mod shots.  But I'll wear it with jeans, trouser pants, pencil skirt.  A pop of color elevates boring jeans and button down/t-shirt.


----------



## lunasauntie

I got the Eclair sneakers, Elda espadrilles, and Tipoli espadrilles (not pictured.) They all make my heart sing and now I want them in all colors…


----------



## annaria

Finally, found this throw I saw a few years ago but could never find. 

And some summer slides that are crazy comfy.

Not in photo, some nail colour and casual t-shirts for DH.


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> I'm a sucker for a loafer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349698




I love those!  My SA showed them to me but they didn't have them in the store in my size and she couldn't find them anywhere else in my size so sadly I won't be getting them.   Enjoy them!


----------



## fabdiva

loh said:


> I love those!  My SA showed them to me but they didn't have them in the store in my size and she couldn't find them anywhere else in my size so sadly I won't be getting them.   Enjoy them!


Oh no!  My SA had to really track them down.  I requested them back in December!


----------



## Eternity1908

gracie05 said:


> A couple mauve sylvestre goodies
> 
> View attachment 5345379
> 
> View attachment 5345380
> 
> View attachment 5345381


Is that the in the loop belt bag, if so, how do you like it?


----------



## gracie05

Eternity1908 said:


> Is that the in the loop belt bag, if so, how do you like it?



It is not the belt bag, it is actually a clutch. In the loop to go pouch


----------



## balthus

_kiki119_ said:


> With the low stock situation of my home store, my SA able to get me this Evelyn within minutes! I love my SA so much!! Just in time for my upcoming travel


Great combo!


----------



## balthus

annaria said:


> Finally, found this throw I saw a few years ago but could never find.
> 
> And some summer slides that are crazy comfy.
> 
> Not in photo, some nail colour and casual t-shirts for DH.
> 
> View attachment 5349779


Do you mind telling me if these give your foot much support?  I broke my right foot last year and have to be really careful with shows now but these are so cute.  Thanks.


----------



## lill_canele

annaria said:


> Finally, found this throw I saw a few years ago but could never find.
> 
> And some summer slides that are crazy comfy.
> 
> Not in photo, some nail colour and casual t-shirts for DH.
> 
> View attachment 5349779



Oh wow, I love that throw! I've been looking for an Hermes throw that doesn't have the big H logos in that "checkerboard" style.
Great purchase!!


----------



## CocoLover27

Love this Oran and curiosite necklace .


----------



## rachrach1017

When my size sold out everywhere (in store/H.com). My SA tracked it down for me. It’s finally here


----------



## Book Worm

rachrach1017 said:


> When my size sold out everywhere (in store/H.com). My SA tracked it down for me. It’s finally here


Going to check these out for DH. Ive heard they’re very comfy! Enjoy!


----------



## rachrach1017

Book Worm said:


> Going to check these out for DH. Ive heard they’re very comfy! Enjoy!


It’s super comfy and light! My DH got one before me.. and he’s super picky but he loved it so now it’s my turn lol


----------



## Book Worm

rachrach1017 said:


> It’s super comfy and light! My DH got one before me.. and he’s super picky but he loved it so now it’s my turn lol


Oh that’s great to know! So far have only heard reviews for the women’s bounce sneakers, so this is good to know! Thx


----------



## catchingfireflies

Sorry for the poor picture, SO excited! Two Kelly bracelets from partner for my birthday! I love them  My first Hermes fine jewelry (necklace is from my parents this birthday..it matches perfectly).


----------



## annaria

balthus said:


> Do you mind telling me if these give your foot much support?  I broke my right foot last year and have to be really careful with shows now but these are so cute.  Thanks.



Hope your foot is all better now!

They’re better than Oran but won’t give you much support like a Birkenstock would. They’re comfy and I think great for going to the pool, but not walking all over town.


----------



## Pampelmuse

My SA surprised me with a K 28 retourné phw in bleu pâle. At first I was chocked,  bc I want one in red or darkblue. Took me a while to decide. But now I think she is so lovely! I bought the Twilly ”Carrés volants” matching the iceblue for its handle.
Then, finaly, my new Cape Cod strap in braise came.
Furthermore I added a Herbag 31 in blue to my collection and ”Hermès at the beach”. 
Sadly enough I had to return the cashmere ”Faubourg Tropicale” as I can’t stay that itching.
I missed the first round of lipstick cases ”Madame”. They disappeared so fast in Europe. When they now showed up on the homepage I snagged one in red directly.


----------



## Marmotte

Rodeo PM in Blue Zanzibar 
Single color Rodeo in Bleu de France and Vert Cyprès were also available at my local boutique


----------



## texas87

Pampelmuse said:


> My SA surprised me with a K 28 retourné phw in bleu pâle. At first I was chocked,  bc I want one in red or darkblue. Took me a while to decide. But now I think she is so lovely! I bought the Twilly ”Carrés volants” matching the iceblue for its handle.
> Then, finaly, my new Cape Cod strap in braise came.
> Furthermore I added a Herbag 31 in blue to my collection and ”Hermès at the beach”.
> Sadly enough I had to return the cashmere ”Faubourg Tropicale” as I can’t stay that itching.
> I missed the first round of lipstick cases ”Madame”. They disappeared so fast in Europe. When they now showed up on the homepage I snagged one in red directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350878
> View attachment 5350880
> View attachment 5350881
> View attachment 5350882
> View attachment 5350883


Congratulations on all your purchases especially that beautiful Kelly!


----------



## Pampelmuse

texas87 said:


> Congratulations on all your purchases especially that beautiful Kelly!


Thank you very much, Texas87!


----------



## Nahreen

Pampelmuse said:


> My SA surprised me with a K 28 retourné phw in bleu pâle. At first I was chocked,  bc I want one in red or darkblue. Took me a while to decide. But now I think she is so lovely! I bought the Twilly ”Carrés volants” matching the iceblue for its handle.
> Then, finaly, my new Cape Cod strap in braise came.
> Furthermore I added a Herbag 31 in blue to my collection and ”Hermès at the beach”.
> Sadly enough I had to return the cashmere ”Faubourg Tropicale” as I can’t stay that itching.
> I missed the first round of lipstick cases ”Madame”. They disappeared so fast in Europe. When they now showed up on the homepage I snagged one in red directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350878
> View attachment 5350880
> View attachment 5350881
> View attachment 5350882
> View attachment 5350883


So many lovely things Pampelmuse. The twilly works beautifully with your new bag. I think it is a lovely shade for spring/summer. The Herbag will work good as your dark blue bag. Hopefully you can add a red bag later to match your braise watchband.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Nahreen said:


> So many lovely things Pampelmuse. The twilly works beautifully with your new bag. I think it is a lovely shade for spring/summer. The Herbag will work good as your dark blue bag. Hopefully you can add a red bag later to match your braise watchband.


Thank you, dear Nahreen! You are right. I bought the Herbag days before the little blue surprise and plan to use it as a worryfree summerbag, which will look nice with summercolours. Now that the sun finally has shown up I can’t wait to take the K 28 for its first time out. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Nahreen

Pampelmuse said:


> Thank you, dear Nahreen! You are right. I bought the Herbag days before the little blue surprise and plan to use it as a worryfree summerbag, which will look nice with summercolours. Now that the sun finally has shown up I can’t wait to take the K 28 for its first time out. Have a great weekend!


Wishing you a great weekend too


----------



## am2022

Parme oasis , rose petale Oran , premier chant 90cm


----------



## am2022

Amazones 90cm , dignitaire twilly to go with my bamboo garden !


----------



## Chanelandco

Pampelmuse said:


> My SA surprised me with a K 28 retourné phw in bleu pâle. At first I was chocked,  bc I want one in red or darkblue. Took me a while to decide. But now I think she is so lovely! I bought the Twilly ”Carrés volants” matching the iceblue for its handle.
> Then, finaly, my new Cape Cod strap in braise came.
> Furthermore I added a Herbag 31 in blue to my collection and ”Hermès at the beach”.
> Sadly enough I had to return the cashmere ”Faubourg Tropicale” as I can’t stay that itching.
> I missed the first round of lipstick cases ”Madame”. They disappeared so fast in Europe. When they now showed up on the homepage I snagged one in red directly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350878
> View attachment 5350880
> View attachment 5350881
> View attachment 5350882
> View attachment 5350883



Congrats! Beautiful choices. 
That kelly is gorgeous and the palladium makes it look fresh and clean.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Chanelandco said:


> Congrats! Beautiful choices.
> That kelly is gorgeous and the palladium makes it look fresh and clean.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## am2022

Hot pink legends !


----------



## texas87

amacasa said:


> Hot pink legends !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351226


These colors are wow


----------



## Four Tails

I have an obsession with H cadenas. I just saw this one for the first time a few days ago on @PrincessSoFear’s Kelly bag and knew I had to find it. Luckily it was in stock on the website. It is so cute!


----------



## am2022

Four Tails said:


> I have an obsession with H cadenas. I just saw this one for the first time a few days ago on @PrincessSoFear’s Kelly bag and knew I had to find it. Luckily it was in stock on the website. It is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5351259


Love it - just got a gold one that looks like this but it’s a scarf ring ? Will post photos !


----------



## KristinS

Four Tails said:


> I have an obsession with H cadenas. I just saw this one for the first time a few days ago on @PrincessSoFear’s Kelly bag and knew I had to find it. Luckily it was in stock on the website. It is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5351259


I have an obsession with H cadenas as well. Glad I’m not the only one


----------



## texas87

Four Tails said:


> I have an obsession with H cadenas. I just saw this one for the first time a few days ago on @PrincessSoFear’s Kelly bag and knew I had to find it. Luckily it was in stock on the website. It is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 5351259


I love anything rainbow!!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Not so much a purchase as a birthday gift today, my Blue Nuit/Noir Togo and Swift 24/24 29 with palladium hardware, and Flipperball Sangle crossbody strap. I am DECEASED:


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Pampelmuse said:


> Thank you, dear Nahreen! You are right. I bought the Herbag days before the little blue surprise and plan to use it as a worryfree summerbag, which will look nice with summercolours. Now that the sun finally has shown up I can’t wait to take the K 28 for its first time out. Have a great weekend!


I have this Herbag and that's exactly what I thought it would be, and it is. So lightweight and carefree for the nice weather. Goes with so much too! Enjoy


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Got this beech dress and b30 sellier in etoupe ghw!


----------



## askslam

I was eyeing those sneakers! Are they comfy? i just ordered them but haven’t gotten to try them on, no store has my size lol.
I love the Elda! They are soo comfortable. Good choice ! We have similar shoe taste !




lunasauntie said:


> I got the Eclair sneakers, Elda espadrilles, and Tipoli espadrilles (not pictured.) They all make my heart sing and now I want them in all colors…


----------



## lunasauntie

askslam said:


> I was eyeing those sneakers! Are they comfy? i just ordered them but haven’t gotten to try them on, no store has my size lol.
> I love the Elda! They are soo comfortable. Good choice ! We have similar shoe taste !


The sneakers are a little stiff so I think they need some good socks to protect against the heel. I just got to wearing them around! And love the Elda! I think I’m going to get as many colors as I can!


----------



## boo1689

Pepto didn’t think he could possibly top his little Kellydole charm reveal post….. but he sure has the most super duper crazy awesome H fairies looking after him !! He’s on cloud 9!! A mauve sylvester colored cloud 9


----------



## Hermezzy

Mapoon said:


> Picked up this book at the store
> last weekend..waiting to find the time to read it…


Ooooooo- can't wait for it to be available in the USA


----------



## Mapoon

Hermezzy said:


> Ooooooo- can't wait for it to be available in the USA


I hope you can get yours soon!


----------



## Rhl2987

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got this beech dress and b30 sellier in etoupe ghw!
> 
> View attachment 5351371


Dress looks so good on you!!


----------



## boomer1234

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got this beech dress and b30 sellier in etoupe ghw!
> 
> View attachment 5351371



wow this looks amazing on you! I was wondering what the code for this dress is. Thank you!


----------



## mesh123

rachrach1017 said:


> When my size sold out everywhere (in store/H.com). My SA tracked it down for me. It’s finally here


On my wish list! If it is available


----------



## LVCH4ever

CHYPRE  Sandal (US$680) I recommend one size up from your usual shoe size.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

boomer1234 said:


> wow this looks amazing on you! I was wondering what the code for this dress is. Thank you!


The code is H2E3503DM0236

It’s on the Canadian site right now! https://www.hermes.com/ca/fr/product/robe-de-plage-imprime-berlines-bayadere-H2E3503DM0236/


----------



## wannaprada

My H store didn’t have these in my size however I got lucky while in Miami last weekend.


----------



## stylemeter

boo1689 said:


> Pepto didn’t think he could possibly top his little Kellydole charm reveal post….. but he sure has the most super duper crazy awesome H fairies looking after him !! He’s on cloud 9!! A mauve sylvester colored cloud 9
> View attachment 5351602


Wow


----------



## Hermes Zen

Received my H packages from my sa. Finally able to add an all black touch pm rodeo and a green cutie pm rodeo to my collection. I mostly collect MM's.  Super excited!    Love the black leather contrast stitching bracelet, a tiny horse head twilly scarf ring (permabrass finish black lacquered) and another Chaine d'andre perforated scarf ring this time in permabrass.  Thanks for letting me share my H goodies with you!



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## boomer1234

LovingTheOrange said:


> The code is H2E3503DM0236
> 
> It’s on the Canadian site right now! https://www.hermes.com/ca/fr/product/robe-de-plage-imprime-berlines-bayadere-H2E3503DM0236/


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> Received my H packages from my sa. Finally able to add an all black touch pm rodeo and a green cutie pm rodeo to my collection. I mostly collect MM's.  Super excited!    Love the black leather contrast stitching bracelet, a tiny horse head twilly scarf ring (permabrass finish black lacquered) and another Chaine d'andre perforated scarf ring this time in permabrass.  Thanks for letting me share my H goodies with you!
> 
> View attachment 5352356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 5352352
> View attachment 5352353
> View attachment 5352354


Oh WOW!! the touch rodeos are just amazing!! What great colours you have!! The MM doesnt look too big on photos..after getting the normal & pegases...touch version are definitely the way to go. That stitching bracelet is so unique as well. Love the new horse-head twilly ring...would be good for all your twillys!Congrats on your new ins dear!!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Hermezzy said:


> Ooooooo- can't wait for it to be available in the USA


I have it pre-ordered on Amazon in case my Boutique doesn't get it or sells out before I get in. It should be shipping on the release date of May 3.


----------



## am2022

twins on the horse twilly ring and chain d ancre scarf ring - got the smooth one though but really wanted to try this perforated one - would you pls model it and give us a review ?
Thanks -  
Love the rodeos too ! 


Hermes Zen said:


> Received my H packages from my sa. Finally able to add an all black touch pm rodeo and a green cutie pm rodeo to my collection. I mostly collect MM's.  Super excited!    Love the black leather contrast stitching bracelet, a tiny horse head twilly scarf ring (permabrass finish black lacquered) and another Chaine d'andre perforated scarf ring this time in permabrass.  Thanks for letting me share my H goodies with you!
> 
> View attachment 5352356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> View attachment 5352352
> View attachment 5352353
> View attachment 5352354


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> Oh WOW!! the touch rodeos are just amazing!! What great colours you have!! The MM doesnt look too big on photos..after getting the normal & pegases...touch version are definitely the way to go. That stitching bracelet is so unique as well. Love the new horse-head twilly ring...would be good for all your twillys!Congrats on your new ins dear!!


Thank you @Mapoon!!!  I have many super cute twilly scarf rings just need to stop staring at them and use them!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hi ! I LOVE both of my perforated scarf rings (palladium and permabrass).  I have the regular non-perforated one from years ago. The perforated ones are way lighter in weight. These are now my go to scarf rings. I don’t usually do modeling but here is something.


----------



## Ball

Marmotte said:


> Rodeo PM in Blue Zanzibar
> Single color Rodeo in Bleu de France and Vert Cyprès were also available at my local boutique
> 
> View attachment 5350932


I have wanted one in Vert Cypress for a long time!!  Would you mind letting me know where you are?


----------



## Ball

Some of my purchases the past month or so.  Didn't get a chance to post

Picotin 18 Cargo
Constance 18 in Gris Etain
Evelyne 16 TPM (maurice leather; Rouge De Coeur)
Calvi Duo Trefle
Rodeo Touch and Rodeo Pegase
Extra sandals


----------



## Naynaykilla

Ball said:


> Some of my purchases the past month or so.  Didn't get a chance to post
> 
> Picotin 18 Cargo
> Constance 18 in Gris Etain
> Evelyne 16 TPM (maurice leather; Rouge De Coeur)
> Calvi Duo Trefle
> Rodeo Touch and Rodeo Pegase
> Extra sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352620
> 
> View attachment 5352621
> View attachment 5352622
> View attachment 5352623
> 
> View attachment 5352619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352613
> View attachment 5352615
> View attachment 5352616
> View attachment 5352617


Love all but that calvi is making me smile! Congrats


----------



## Naynaykilla

boo1689 said:


> Pepto didn’t think he could possibly top his little Kellydole charm reveal post….. but he sure has the most super duper crazy awesome H fairies looking after him !! He’s on cloud 9!! A mauve sylvester colored cloud 9
> View attachment 5351602


Love it all! Dream colors and bags


----------



## balthus

Ball said:


> Some of my purchases the past month or so.  Didn't get a chance to post
> 
> Picotin 18 Cargo
> Constance 18 in Gris Etain
> Evelyne 16 TPM (maurice leather; Rouge De Coeur)
> Calvi Duo Trefle
> Rodeo Touch and Rodeo Pegase
> Extra sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352620
> 
> View attachment 5352621
> View attachment 5352622
> View attachment 5352623
> 
> View attachment 5352619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352613
> View attachment 5352615
> View attachment 5352616
> View attachment 5352617


Love the Picotin Cargo - is that canvas?  Looks nice and durable.


----------



## Nerja

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got this beech dress and b30 sellier in etoupe ghw!
> 
> View attachment 5351371


Gorgeous!  The dress looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Sakura198427

Just picked up these today.   So ready for spring!


----------



## balthus

Happy Birthday To Me!

I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.

About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.  

I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.  

My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.  

K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.

My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!  






	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## Hermes Zen

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue - if memory serves - for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years laterI ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  Well a few years after that I realized being too minimal did not suit me either and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and I wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction and so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences with as a buyer.
> 
> My K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can wear crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and i am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428


Happy Birthday!!!  Congratulations for finding your beautiful K and what a wonderful DH drawing an extra special b-day card.


----------



## texas87

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue - if memory serves - for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years laterI ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  Well a few years after that I realized being too minimal did not suit me either and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and I wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction and so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences with as a buyer.
> 
> My K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can wear crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and i am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428


I love everything about this story. So happy your K found her way back to you and that card is so special! Your husband is a great artist!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Book Worm

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue - if memory serves - for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years laterI ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  Well a few years after that I realized being too minimal did not suit me either and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and I wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction and so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences with as a buyer.
> 
> My K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can wear crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and i am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428


This is such an incredible story! Love your bag and the card and a very Happy Birthday to you! 
PS: this made me giggle “*being too minimal did not suit me*” heheh


----------



## olibelli

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got this beech dress and b30 sellier in etoupe ghw!
> 
> View attachment 5351371


I just asked my SA for this dress! Do you mind sharing how tall you are and which size you got? I usually need to take in straps because I'm so petite but I'm obsessed


----------



## tinkerbell68

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.
> 
> K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428


What a lovely story...giant smile on my face! Congrats and happy birthday! Enjoy your beautiful K


----------



## Ball

balthus said:


> Love the Picotin Cargo - is that canvas?  Looks nice and durable.


Yes, canvas material with some parts in swift.


----------



## pearlgrass

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.
> 
> K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428



Happy Birthday and congrats on your Ms K32!! Love the birthday card


----------



## baileylab

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.
> 
> K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428



So happy for you!!

That’s why i choose the reseller route. Sure I may have paid a premium but at least i get the bag i truly love. No drama, no waiting, all love!!

After doing computations I still spent less on a premium than buying things at the store.

I still buy hermes stuff but not because I want a bag.

Amazing cake! Belated Happy Birthday!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

olibelli said:


> I just asked my SA for this dress! Do you mind sharing how tall you are and which size you got? I usually need to take in straps because I'm so petite but I'm obsessed


I’m 5’6 and had to get size 38 because it was the only size available. I don’t mind it being oversized because it’s beachwear!


----------



## olibelli

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m 5’6 and had to get size 38 because it was the only size available. I don’t mind it being oversized because it’s beachwear!


Thank you! I'm 5'2 on a good day so hopefully the 36 fits me


----------



## Fashionista2

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.
> 
> K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428


Gorgeous!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

Kelly 25 black Epsom and the left twilly


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.
> 
> K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428


reading this warmed my heart! I LOVE your bag so happy you found 'the one'...Love the card and the image of your 15year old rescue pup.
Have the happiest of birthdays!


----------



## texas87

LovingDiamonds said:


> Kelly 25 black Epsom and the left twilly
> 
> View attachment 5353974


This is beautiful! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bkclove

LovingDiamonds said:


> Kelly 25 black Epsom and the left twilly
> 
> View attachment 5353974


Congrats! I bet that left twilly adds such a nice pop of color!


----------



## balthus

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.
> 
> K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428



Thanks for all the H love everyone.  I had a delightful birthday yesterday.  It appears Spring is here.  I wish I could say all is well in the universe but I did a Facebook birthday fundraiser for Ukraine and raised $1,100 so doing my small part.  Going out for my birthday dinner tonight and will be sporting Ms K!  Wishing all a wonderful day.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

balthus said:


> Thanks for all the H love everyone.  I had a delightful birthday yesterday.  It appears Spring is here.  I wish I could say all is well in the universe but I did a Facebook birthday fundraiser for Ukraine and raised $1,100 so doing my small part.  Going out for my birthday dinner tonight and will be sporting Ms K!  Wishing all a wonderful day.


Thank you for sharing the brilliant idea with the fundraiser.


----------



## undecided45

A beautiful silk headband. They had a few colorways on H.com!


----------



## Ladybaga

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.
> 
> K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428


Happy Belated Birthday, balthus!   
Your story was so much fun to read! What a beauty:  YOU and the bag!  I LOVE your kelly and the card is the cherry on the top for an unforgettable Birthday!! (I'm smiling for you from ear to ear!)


----------



## VerityBlue

Bought my first ever Hermes bag last week and I could not be more excited! Picotin 18 in Beige de Weimar with GHW - this color was not on my radar before but now I’m obsessed!


----------



## ColetteBlue

VerityBlue said:


> Bought my first ever Hermes bag last week and I could not be more excited! Picotin 18 in Beige de Weimar with GHW - this color was not on my radar before but now I’m obsessed!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## bkclove

VerityBlue said:


> Bought my first ever Hermes bag last week and I could not be more excited! Picotin 18 in Beige de Weimar with GHW - this color was not on my radar before but now I’m obsessed!


Thanks for bringing this color to my radar! It's lovely!


----------



## LolaWhisp

undecided45 said:


> View attachment 5354825
> 
> View attachment 5354826
> 
> 
> A beautiful silk headband. They had a few colorways on H.com!



I really loved this when I saw it online. Do you find it comfortable or is it tight/pinchy? I know some headbands can be.


----------



## undecided45

LolaWhisp said:


> I really loved this when I saw it online. Do you find it comfortable or is it tight/pinchy? I know some headbands can be.


It’s very comfortable! I have the same problem with some headbands, but this one is malleable and even fits someone with a larger head like me.


----------



## Xthgirl

First time owner of a curiosite charm. Any styling tips you can share? I tried this on as a pendant but it seems rather heavy… and also heavy as a bag charm . This is really pretty though and love the colorway of this.


----------



## kerebear

Picked up this Calvi in Mysore goatskin Mauve Sylvester  and these Eze 30 sandals at my local boutique today. I love the subtle glossiness of the Mysore leather, it’s so pretty. The sandals are super comfy I had to have them lol. Also I think they’re perfect for both casual and dressy spring/summer looks ☺️.


----------



## mcwee

Just pick up Folklore Giant Triangle from store.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got this beech dress and b30 sellier in etoupe ghw!
> 
> View attachment 5351371


So pretty dear! How do you like the B30 Sellier size? I was wondering if the 25 or 30 is better is this style??? thoughts?


----------



## kat.fox

my latest purchase from h.com: isola di primavera scarf 90 in gris clair/bleu pâle/blanc


----------



## MissK_Marie

Ball said:


> Some of my purchases the past month or so.  Didn't get a chance to post
> 
> Picotin 18 Cargo
> Constance 18 in Gris Etain
> Evelyne 16 TPM (maurice leather; Rouge De Coeur)
> Calvi Duo Trefle
> Rodeo Touch and Rodeo Pegase
> Extra sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352620
> 
> View attachment 5352621
> View attachment 5352622
> View attachment 5352623
> 
> View attachment 5352619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5352613
> View attachment 5352615
> View attachment 5352616
> View attachment 5352617


Love all your items! Have you had a chance to wear the extra sandals yet? Are they comfortable?


----------



## Prinipessa

mcwee said:


> Just pick up Folklore Giant Triangle from store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5357318
> View attachment 5357319


Great scarf, would love to see some modeling shots.


----------



## sam107

Three picotins
5 pairs of shoes
3 rodeos
10 twillies
A finesse necklace
4 fashion jewelry bracelets 
A bearn wallet
Perfumes
Depeches 25
A dress 
I went a little crazy this time lol


----------



## bkclove

sam107 said:


> Three picotins
> 5 pairs of shoes
> 3 rodeos
> 10 twillies
> A finesse necklace
> 4 fashion jewelry bracelets
> A bearn wallet
> Perfumes
> Depeches 25
> A dress
> I went a little crazy this time lol


Which Picos?? Post pics! Hehe they are such an easy bag to carry so I can totally understand buying 3 =P


----------



## sam107

bkclove said:


> Which Picos?? Post pics! Hehe they are such an easy bag to carry so I can totally understand buying 3 =P


Here you go 
Noir in size 18
etoupe in size 18
Two tones in size 22


----------



## bkclove

sam107 said:


> Here you go
> Noir in size 18
> etoupe in size 18
> Two tones in size 22


Thanks for sharing so much eye candy  I spy the bride-a-brac, too! I’ve been putting my small one inside Pico 22 to help it stand up haha


----------



## sam107

Love your profile pic. You have such a two beautiful bags ❤️❤️


----------



## bkclove

sam107 said:


> Love your profile pic. You have such a two beautiful bags ❤❤


Thank you! I love your closet, so many beautiful bags


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Israeli_Flava said:


> So pretty dear! How do you like the B30 Sellier size? I was wondering if the 25 or 30 is better is this style??? thoughts?


I was offered the 25 at fsh and declined! I feel like the 25 is a bit too small and rigid to fit things


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

loveone7 said:


> My brand new mini Lindy!! Woohoo!! Took me two years to get my hands on one! Framboise!


Beautiful, love framboise!


----------



## lill_canele

Part 2 bday haul, was finally able to get an appointment with my SA at the re-opened Hermes boutique! I love the new store! The setup and design is very well done and it’s so much bigger than the old store!




Oh yes there’s also a part 3 coming up lol. Not everything was available in the new store and other things had to be ordered.
But the best/most interesting part!
I was chatting with my SA at the end and mentioned that I had no idea what I wanted for an H bag and said I wouldn’t know anytime soon (which is true b/c I’m quite indecisive atm) and he told me: No worries! Whenever you’re ready, let me know what leathers and colors you’re interested and then we can get started.  
Internally I was like wow!haha


----------



## Book Worm

lill_canele said:


> Part 2 bday haul, was finally able to get an appointment with my SA at the re-opened Hermes boutique! I love the new store! The setup and design is very well done and it’s so much bigger than the old store!
> View attachment 5357964
> View attachment 5357965
> View attachment 5357966


Really like that tray design!


----------



## lill_canele

Book Worm said:


> Really like that tray design!



Thank you!
 I had 2 in mind and one of them sold out. But I’m glad this one was there. Looks so beautiful in person, online photos don’t do it justice!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Getting ready for spring and summer with these comfy Eze 30 shoes and lacquered wood bangles.   I want more of these light weight and colorful bangles!


----------



## hakyugyu

My 2 new babies
Mini K in Chèvre mysore Jaune de Naples with beton lining and P18 in Fauve barenia leather


----------



## ny.lon

My "back to the office" shoes! Classic Paris loafers - black leather with palladium buckle


----------



## Bereal

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.
> 
> K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428


Lovely story …congratulations


----------



## LovingDiamonds

texas87 said:


> This is beautiful! Congratulations!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## LovingDiamonds

bkclove said:


> Congrats! I bet that left twilly adds such a nice pop of color!


Thank you! Yes it does - it looks amazing! Love it so much!! It’s my first Kelly and I can finally add some color to my collection.


----------



## Danzie89

Well…I just did this!! I’ve been working so hard as a therapist while managing a chronic health condition, and this is my first purchase from the H.com site! I normally go for color but this is my first Hermes bracelet and I wanted something that I can wear with any outfit. Might choose another in the summer if I feel like adding to a collection , but I LOVE the look of rose gold (which will match my VCA sweet rose gold alhambra pendant).


----------



## angelicskater16

Just purchased this Arceau Squelette watch. I love the causal look of this watch and the best part is it’s automatic.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Went into the Beverly Hills Hermes store for the first time looking for a mini Evelyne but they didn’t have anything. Then I inquired about a pair of mint orans but also not in my size. I think the SA felt bad and was so nice that he went and pulled a few special orans in my size and I took these!


----------



## Baikinman

Twilly Carrés Volants in lilas.


----------



## ATOH

My ‘so black’ picotin 22. 
The twilly that I bought previously for my Evelyne matches it very well, but blocking the signature lock.
With or without twilly?


----------



## bkclove

Got this a few weeks ago, first time trying their lipstick and loving this color Brilliant Rose Nymphea


----------



## tinkerbell68

bkclove said:


> Got this a few weeks ago, first time trying their lipstick and loving this color Brilliant Rose Nymphea


I have their lipstick in Rouge H and it is my fave...I threw out all my other failed attempts to find the perfect red lipstick. Enjoy!


----------



## Mapoon

ATOH said:


> My ‘so black’ picotin 22.
> The twilly that I bought previously for my Evelyne matches it very well, but blocking the signature lock.
> With or without twilly?


It's nice to have the twilly to add some colour but maybe just tie it in a simple bow or at the side so that the lock can be seen incognito


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.
> 
> K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428


Happy Birthday, fellow Pisces friend! (Mine was on the 12th and I treated myself to a 24/24 size 29 .) This is such a wonderful story of coming full circle and realizing who you are and what you want. Wear this beauty in good health and happiness, she looks perfect for you. And that card by hubby? He's a keeper.


----------



## noegirl

the Tigre is absolutely stunning. I’ll be hanging this one! Couldn’t leave the rose boise oran and I can’t get enough giant triangles. They are so easy to wear!! The mens izmir is my new dad sandal since I couldn’t find the chypre! And finally a Tpm!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

ny.lon said:


> My "back to the office" shoes! Classic Paris loafers - black leather with palladium buckle
> 
> View attachment 5358265


Oooh, I love these!


----------



## loveforbeauty

LovingTheOrange said:


> Got this beech dress and b30 sellier in etoupe ghw!
> 
> View attachment 5351371


Congrats on your gorgeous B30 Sellier!! I love it! My question is about your dress. Is it very see thru? Is it really meant to be worn with a bathing suit under it or can you wear it as resort wear for walking around? I was going to get it but was unsure.


----------



## 880

balthus said:


> Happy Birthday To Me!
> 
> I had this same bag but in 35 - this is a black 32 Togo Retourne  - that I miraculously bought off the shelf at Madison Avenue for about $4k 20 years ago when I got my first substantial bonus.
> 
> About 5 years later I ended up selling it along with a number of other fabulous bags and scarves during my year of letting go and downsizing stuff.  After a few years I realized being too minimal did not suit me much and I slowly started replenishing many bags and scarves but H prices had started their creep and I just couldn't plug the trigger and/or couldn't get a bag.
> 
> I told local SA that I wanted a K32 black PHW and I kept getting told sure no problem even by store manager but every 6 months when I asked of course no bag.  I bought a black GP, a black Herbag, a black Evelyn, many scarves, ties, watches, RTW, toiletries, etc but no K for me.
> 
> My husband would see the look of disappointment when I'd come home with no K and the lust as I prowled Ebay and reseller sites and kept telling me to just buy a resale bag but I couldn't justify the markup and wanted a "new" bag.  I finally decided prices were only going to keep going in one direction so I pulled the trigger when I found one in excellent condition only a few years young on Fashionphile where I shop often and have always have had great experiences as a buyer.
> 
> K32 came today in time for my birthday tomorrow and except for the fact that there was no orange box it looks, feels and smell practically brand new and we will be very happy together.  This is a perfect size for me and I tried it with my Evelyn strap so I can crossbody and with one of my twillies (I need to get better at twilly school) and I am thrilled.
> 
> My husband is a fabulous artist and whipped up this birthday card this afternoon of us, our 15-year old rescue Coton du Tulear Coco and Ms K on my arm!  I am one very lucky and grateful old broad!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353415
> View attachment 5353420
> View attachment 5353417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5353416
> View attachment 5353428


@balthus , I am very late, but happy belated birthday! I love your story, the fundraiser, the gorgeous card,  and your happy ending!


----------



## hopiko

Sharing some recent purchases!  So happy!















Clic H in rouge, 2 CSGMs, 4 silks and a MINI KELLY II in gold/gold!  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## bkclove

hopiko said:


> Sharing some recent purchases!  So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360368
> 
> 
> Clic H in rouge, 2 CSGMs, 4 silks and a MINI KELLY II in gold/gold!  LOVE IT!!!


Adorable MK!


----------



## Crapples

hopiko said:


> Sharing some recent purchases!  So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360368
> 
> 
> Clic H in rouge, 2 CSGMs, 4 silks and a MINI KELLY II in gold/gold!  LOVE IT!!!


Gorgeous.  Would you list the scarf names clockwise from top in the third photo.  If nothing else, I am interested in the one with the waterfall.  Thank you!


----------



## Hermes Zen

More spring like beauties arrived. I’ve got to stop! My card hurts. Anyway, love to share these with you on this beautiful spring day.   Ms.Pink K has new spring clothes.


----------



## LoveHMCVXOXO

Hermes Zen said:


> More spring like beauties arrived. I’ve got to stop! My card hurts. Anyway, love to share these with you on this beautiful spring day.   Ms.Pink K has new spring clothes.
> 
> View attachment 5360516
> View attachment 5360517
> View attachment 5360518
> View attachment 5360519


Congrats on all the gorgeous goodies! What color of pink is the Kelly if you don't mind sharing xD?


----------



## designsgood

hopiko said:


> Sharing some recent purchases!  So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360368
> 
> 
> Clic H in rouge, 2 CSGMs, 4 silks and a MINI KELLY II in gold/gold!  LOVE IT!!!


Love the shawls--and that Mini K  All beauties!


----------



## Hermes Zen

LoveHMCVXOXO said:


> Congrats on all the gorgeous goodies! What color of pink is the Kelly if you don't mind sharing xD?


Thanks!  Rose confetti.


----------



## Pug33

Crapples said:


> Gorgeous.  Would you list the scarf names clockwise from top in the third photo.  If nothing else, I am interested in the one with the waterfall.  Thank you!


I think the waterfall one is Hermes On The Beach


----------



## CocoLover27

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Went into the Beverly Hills Hermes store for the first time looking for a mini Evelyne but they didn’t have anything. Then I inquired about a pair of mint orans but also not in my size. I think the SA felt bad and was so nice that he went and pulled a few special orans in my size and I took these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5358802


Please share item number . Love this oran!


----------



## hopiko

Crapples said:


> Gorgeous.  Would you list the scarf names clockwise from top in the third photo.  If nothing else, I am interested in the one with the waterfall.  Thank you!


Thank you!  The scarves are: Hermes Story, La Marche du Zambeze, Duo Cosmique, and the one with the waterfall is Hermes on the Beach H cw #9).


----------



## hopiko

designsgood said:


> Love the shawls--and that Mini K  All beauties!


Thank you!!!


----------



## hopiko

Hermes Zen said:


> More spring like beauties arrived. I’ve got to stop! My card hurts. Anyway, love to share these with you on this beautiful spring day.   Ms.Pink K has new spring clothes.
> 
> View attachment 5360516
> View attachment 5360517
> View attachment 5360518
> View attachment 5360519


All gorgeous but that K is a treasure!!! I love the leather ‘box’ too…so useful!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Got my mini Evelyne through the website! Not sure about the color though…


----------



## Hermes Zen

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Got my mini Evelyne through the website! Not sure about the color though…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360764


I LOVE the color.  May I ask the name of the color?  TIA!


----------



## bkclove

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Got my mini Evelyne through the website! Not sure about the color though…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360764


I think the color gives a pop to a mini bag! Love it!


----------



## Crapples

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Got my mini Evelyne through the website! Not sure about the color though…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360764


I love the color!


----------



## sam107

B


Hermes Zen said:


> More spring like beauties arrived. I’ve got to stop! My card hurts. Anyway, love to share these with you on this beautiful spring day.   Ms.Pink K has new spring clothes.
> 
> View attachment 5360516
> View attachment 5360517
> View attachment 5360518
> View attachment 5360519


Beautiful kelly. Love the twilly so much ❤️❤️


----------



## hphile

Hermes Zen said:


> I LOVE the color.  May I ask the name of the color?  TIA!



Looks like anemone to me?


----------



## Hermes Zen

sam107 said:


> B
> 
> Beautiful kelly. Love the twilly so much ❤❤


Thank you @sam107!  The Twilly is really a nice white and pops!  The photo of the Twilly looks cream but it’s really white.


----------



## Hermes Zen

hphile said:


> Looks like anemone to me?


Thanks @hphile!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Hermes Zen said:


> Thanks @hphile!


Yup it’s anemone!


----------



## Xthgirl

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Got my mini Evelyne through the website! Not sure about the color though…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360764


Unpopular opinion but im not a fan of this color. Not a fan of any purple shade or any pinks. I find cool colors dont sooth my overall complexion and style. I prefer warm tones.


----------



## corgimom11

Most of my March purchases!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

loveforbeauty said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous B30 Sellier!! I love it! My question is about your dress. Is it very see thru? Is it really meant to be worn with a bathing suit under it or can you wear it as resort wear for walking around? I was going to get it but was unsure.


It's quite sheer, so it's definitely made to be worn as a cover-up! I think it could be passable as resort wear for walking around if you layer a nude dress underneath, which is what I'm planning to do  HTH!


----------



## Nerja

Clic in Lilas and Clic Clac Grand Aparat Remix in lilas as well.  Both with rose gold hardware.  My photo doesn't show how pretty the pastel colors are in Grand Apart Remix; they are very cheery and springlike! (AND I forgot to take the plastic off of the clic...Oops!)


----------



## Xthgirl

corgimom11 said:


> Most of my March purchases!
> 
> View attachment 5361395
> View attachment 5361396
> View attachment 5361397
> View attachment 5361398
> View attachment 5361399
> View attachment 5361401
> View attachment 5361402
> View attachment 5361403
> View attachment 5361400
> View attachment 5361404


Would love to see mod shots of the sleeveless and cardigan blue twillaines


----------



## ilovemykiddos

corgimom11 said:


> Most of my March purchases!
> 
> View attachment 5361395
> View attachment 5361396
> View attachment 5361397
> View attachment 5361398
> View attachment 5361399
> View attachment 5361401
> View attachment 5361402
> View attachment 5361403
> View attachment 5361400
> View attachment 5361404


Love your cardigan and the bag!!!! Many congrats to you.


----------



## kenix_02

Constance to go in Etoupe


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

CocoLover27 said:


> Please share item number . Love this oran!





			https://www.hermes.com/no/en/product/oran-sandal-H211170ZvH8360/
		


Product reference:  H211170Z H8360


----------



## hopiko

corgimom11 said:


> Most of my March purchases!
> 
> View attachment 5361395
> View attachment 5361396
> View attachment 5361397
> View attachment 5361398
> View attachment 5361399
> View attachment 5361401
> View attachment 5361402
> View attachment 5361403
> View attachment 5361400
> View attachment 5361404


March was a great month for you!  I love everything and the MK II is the cherry on top!  Congrats!!!


----------



## balthus

880 said:


> @balthus , I am very late, but happy belated birthday! I love your story, the fundraiser, the gorgeous card,  and your happy ending!


Thank you!


----------



## balthus

hopiko said:


> Sharing some recent purchases!  So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360364
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360365
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360366
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360368
> 
> 
> Clic H in rouge, 2 CSGMs, 4 silks and a MINI KELLY II in gold/gold!  LOVE IT!!!


I want to see all the scarves!


----------



## Danzie89

Mini kelly double tour in rose gold. I took off the plastic shortly after this photo.


----------



## Hat Trick

Nerja said:


> Dear @Hat Trick here are a couple of photos taken in bright afternoon sun:
> The first is with my Tree of Song twilly.
> The second is with a 22P cardigan that is a lighter lilac color, but still still looks to be in the same tonal family, just a little lighter.  I made the twilly photo larger as that is really the truest color for the Lilas clic.  Despite the same lighting, the clic looks a little grayer in the second photo.  When I compare the bracelet and cardigan together, the bracelet does NOT show gray at all.  I hope this helps!
> View attachment 5362602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362604



Excellent thank you! I have that Tree of Song twilly so that contrast is very helpful! (Sigh, that is one that I am still hoping will come out as a scarf some day.)


----------



## BB8

I should have read the sizing recommendations here. I am typically a size 6-6.5, less often a size 7. The white one popped up on the website in size 36.5, so I grabbed it before it disappeared. A few days later, the blue ones became available in size 36, and I ordered them right away. Unfortunately, my toes rest on top of the "lip" and the same with my heels. Didn't want to give them up just yet, and then the natural ones popped up online in a 37. I guess three time's a charm because luckily these fit, so they're a keeper! So sad to return the blue ones: I love them so much. Hoping they'll pop up again in my now-confirmed size.


----------



## dl787

noegirl said:


> the Tigre is absolutely stunning. I’ll be hanging this one! Couldn’t leave the rose boise oran and I can’t get enough giant triangles. They are so easy to wear!! The mens izmir is my new dad sandal since I couldn’t find the chypre! And finally a Tpm!


Beautiful purchases. Could you provide the colorway on the GT and is the background a true white? TIA


----------



## Seedlessplum

A strap to add vibrant to my k32

View attachment 5363599


View attachment 5363600


----------



## madamelizaking

Chaine d'ancre Enchainee ring. I'm SO excited about this ring. I've been looking at it for so long and was so excited the actually had it in stock. I'm also contemplating getting the Oran's in Vert embrum. It's so pretty.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Reposting the new strap. Technical glitch. Lol


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Some of my Mexico City haul ! Thanks for letting me share.

Jige elan 29, touch,  blue paon swift and mykonos blue lizard skin

Gold scarf twilly ring.


----------



## rachrach1017

Went to pick up this baby today  (Arceau watch, 40 mm. matte abyss blue alligator)  the color is so pretty in person


----------



## tpm1224

rachrach1017 said:


> Went to pick up this baby today  (Arceau watch, 40 mm. matte abyss blue alligator)  the color is so pretty in person



 Beautiful. I looked at that same exact watch yesterday. Will be gifting that watch to my husband for our anniversary later this summer.


----------



## 880

rachrach1017 said:


> Went to pick up this baby today  (Arceau watch, 40 mm. matte abyss blue alligator)  the color is so pretty in person


Congrats! This is so gorgeous!


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> Congrats! This is so gorgeous!


Thank you !!!! I finally pulled the trigger on the watch before my DH lol


----------



## rachrach1017

tpm1224 said:


> Beautiful. I looked at that same exact watch yesterday. Will be gifting that watch to my husband for our anniversary later this summer.


Amazing!! He will def love it. According to my SA, only 5 of them in entire US. I hope you get that! I’m loving it


----------



## ka3na20

I seldom see dresses I like and in my size. So happy with this purchase.


----------



## ghoztz

madamelizaking said:


> Chaine d'ancre Enchainee ring. I'm SO excited about this ring. I've been looking at it for so long and was so excited the actually had it in stock. I'm also contemplating getting the Oran's in Vert embrum. It's so pretty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363719


I am looking for the exact same ring, but it always gets sold out before I could get my hands on it...


----------



## Hermes Zen

My DH and I went to H this week (a treat to have him go with me ) and I got the Twins and Collier de Chien scarf rings both in palladium and permabrass.  Love these new rings. I posted a couple mod shots and thoughts on them in the scarf ring thread for those that might be interested.

I also got the Splash Park cashmere 140cm scarf. FUN pattern and colors!!


----------



## boo1689

Little backpack for Miss Kitty   I thought these pouches only came in black and gold so I was elated when I saw it in MS!!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> My DH and I went to H this week (a treat to have him go with me ) and I got the Twins and Collier de Chien scarf rings both in palladium and permabrass.  Love these new rings. I posted a couple mod shots and thoughts on them in the scarf ring thread for those that might be interested.
> 
> I also got the Splash Park cashmere 140cm scarf. FUN pattern and colors!!
> 
> View attachment 5365210
> View attachment 5365211
> View attachment 5365212


Always such pretty buys...love them!! Scarf is so colourful!! You need to show us some mod shots with all your beautiful scarves and cute scarf rings!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> Always such pretty buys...love them!! Scarf is so colourful!! You need to show us some mod shots with all your beautiful scarves and cute scarf rings!


Thanks so much @Mapoon!  Here's a couple mod shots using these scarf rings and also I used the new Splash Park scarf in one photo.   






						Scarves - Scarf Ring Thread
					

People seem to introduce scarf ring questions on many threads. I have renamed this thread in the hope that all those questions, answers, new acquisitions and chat about scarf rings can go here.   Scarf ring wanters and wearers please feel free to contribute.  This notice will only be stacked...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## fatcat2523

Got this Too Speed Keyring as extension for strap.


----------



## 880

ka3na20 said:


> I seldom see dresses I like and in my size. So happy with this purchase.


Love this color! I have the dress in black and white


----------



## ka3na20

880 said:


> Love this color! I have the dress in black and white



Thank you! I also considered the black but I think this color pops on me more.


----------



## madamelizaking

ghoztz said:


> I am looking for the exact same ring, but it always gets sold out before I could get my hands on it...



Just keep checking with your SA. I'm sure it'll come in! I ended up with a larger size than I thought I would. I probably should have done 1 size smaller, I just can't wear it in the pool/ocean.


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> Thanks so much @Mapoon!  Here's a couple mod shots using these scarf rings and also I used the new Splash Park scarf in one photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarves - Scarf Ring Thread
> 
> 
> People seem to introduce scarf ring questions on many threads. I have renamed this thread in the hope that all those questions, answers, new acquisitions and chat about scarf rings can go here.   Scarf ring wanters and wearers please feel free to contribute.  This notice will only be stacked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow that's so amazing!! You are so talented!! They look pretty good on you!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> Wow that's so amazing!! You are so talented!! They look pretty good on you!


Thank you!!


----------



## mcpro

fatcat2523 said:


> Got this Too Speed Keyring as extension for strap.


clever!!! looks good !!


----------



## fatcat2523

mcpro said:


> clever!!! looks good !!


Thank you


----------



## pkwc2

B25 Sellier in box in noir. There's a learning curve in getting things in and out of the bag. But it is absolutely gorgeous and I love it. I asked my amazing SA for any bag in box and she delivered.


Pictured with B30 BF here.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Absolutely gorgeous congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB




----------



## TheMrsoftheHB




----------



## _kiki119_

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 5366107
> View attachment 5366108
> View attachment 5366109
> View attachment 5366110
> View attachment 5366111
> View attachment 5366113
> View attachment 5366113
> View attachment 5366115
> View attachment 5366120
> View attachment 5366121
> View attachment 5366146
> View attachment 5366147
> View attachment 5366148


Wow what a haul


----------



## hopiko

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 5366107
> View attachment 5366108
> View attachment 5366109
> View attachment 5366110
> View attachment 5366111
> View attachment 5366113
> View attachment 5366113
> View attachment 5366115
> View attachment 5366120
> View attachment 5366121
> View attachment 5366146
> View attachment 5366147
> View attachment 5366148


BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats!!  Love everything!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Posting my tiny purchase from today. Got a call that my embroidered scarves from Nov store event came in.   I raced over to pick up and my sa offered me this K charm in blue/purple palladium.


----------



## fashiongodess*

Hermes Zen said:


> Posting my tiny purchase from today. Got a call that my embroidered scarves from Nov store event came in.   I raced over to pick up and my sa offered me this K charm in blue/purple palladium.
> 
> View attachment 5366259


Can you tell me the price of this please?


----------



## Mydu

Carre 90 Lazy Leopardesses ❤


----------



## MrsPurse18

Mydu said:


> Carre 90 Lazy Leopardesses ❤


I am so in love with that scarf. Something about the colors, especially in the Leopardesses eyes! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Mydu

MrsPurse18 said:


> I am so in love with that scarf. Something about the colors, especially in the Leopardesses eyes! Looks beautiful on you!


Thank you! It is one of the most beautiful scarves I have ever seen. I’ve been lucky because it was the last one they had in my store.


----------



## balthus

Scarf mail today! Hernes On The Beach cw 02. I was not prepared to like this as it's not my usual colors and a lot of yellow but actually find it quite whimsical and rich. I wasm't sure if I’d keep it but IRL it’s quite fun and the loud colors align with the crazy design.


----------



## Machick333

My new to me Etoupe B 35 ghw Togo leather ! Been wanting this combo for awhile . Was waiting for a 30 but I think this will make a great summer tote !


----------



## Hermes Zen

fashiongodess* said:


> Can you tell me the price of this please?


Hi, The curiosite pendant charm was $450.


----------



## AT032515

Just got this scarf!  I love this one, particularly the eyes!


----------



## themeanreds

My new to me B35 in gold Togo leather with palladium hardware. I wanted this one for a while. Got a Kelly last year in raisin, but still wanted my gold B, so I basically traded them out as I wasn't wearing the Kelly as much as I thought I would. Now I have twin Birkins - a black 35 and this one, both from 2005.


----------



## Crapples

themeanreds said:


> My new to me B35 in gold Togo leather with palladium hardware. I wanted this one for a while. Got a Kelly last year in raisin, but still wanted my gold B, so I basically traded them out as I wasn't wearing the Kelly as much as I thought I would. Now I have twin Birkins - a black 35 and this one, both from 2005.
> 
> View attachment 5367269
> 
> View attachment 5367270


Amazing condition!!


----------



## sam107

Classic B25 black togo with ghw
Have been waiting for this beauty ❤️❤️


----------



## jenayb

themeanreds said:


> My new to me B35 in gold Togo leather with palladium hardware. I wanted this one for a while. Got a Kelly last year in raisin, but still wanted my gold B, so I basically traded them out as I wasn't wearing the Kelly as much as I thought I would. Now I have twin Birkins - a black 35 and this one, both from 2005.
> 
> View attachment 5367269
> 
> View attachment 5367270



Is this the one that was posted here that was $8,xxx? It is stunning.


----------



## _kiki119_

themeanreds said:


> My new to me B35 in gold Togo leather with palladium hardware. I wanted this one for a while. Got a Kelly last year in raisin, but still wanted my gold B, so I basically traded them out as I wasn't wearing the Kelly as much as I thought I would. Now I have twin Birkins - a black 35 and this one, both from 2005.
> 
> View attachment 5367269
> 
> View attachment 5367270


gorgeous bag and condition! it is refreshing to see a "bigger" size bag in sea of minis


----------



## _kiki119_

Gotta love some mid week orange mail
My SA located this swim suit for me after months to trying to get any swim in my size!

i am so surprised that it came with such a cute pouch! Although is is a traditional on piece but it has a slightly higher leg cut which is on trend right now! Now i just need warm weather here in the mid west!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB




----------



## bkclove

So happy my sweet SA was able to track down these bright Bastia! SO ready for spring!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

bkclove said:


> So happy my sweet SA was able to track down these bright Bastia! SO ready for spring!
> 
> View attachment 5368297


Gorgeous   enjoy


----------



## Mapoon

themeanreds said:


> My new to me B35 in gold Togo leather with palladium hardware. I wanted this one for a while. Got a Kelly last year in raisin, but still wanted my gold B, so I basically traded them out as I wasn't wearing the Kelly as much as I thought I would. Now I have twin Birkins - a black 35 and this one, both from 2005.
> 
> View attachment 5367269
> 
> View attachment 5367270


It's soo gorgeous and looks brand new! Congrats!! I would think the Kelly is a more practical bag especially with the shoulder strap?


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

_kiki119_ said:


> Wow what a haul


I need to post more pics...thank you


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

hopiko said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats!!  Love everything!


Thank you so much...I picked this up today  Rose Shocking alligator Kelly wallet to go


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Mapoon said:


> It's soo gorgeous and looks brand new! Congrats!! I would think the Kelly is a more practical bag especially with the shoulder strap?


Gorgeous


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB




----------



## TheMrsoftheHB




----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

_kiki119_ said:


> Gotta love some mid week orange mail
> My SA located this swim suit for me after months to trying to get any swim in my size!
> 
> i am so surprised that it came with such a cute pouch! Although is is a traditional on piece but it has a slightly higher leg cut which is on trend right now! Now i just need warm weather here in the mid west!
> 
> View attachment 5368115


Gorgeous


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

A.Ali said:


> Kelly Wallet to go touch alligator in brique and sanguine.
> 
> Rodeo pegasus noir touch lizard.
> 
> A surprise offer from our amazing SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285607


Gorgeous


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> View attachment 5366107
> View attachment 5366108
> View attachment 5366109
> View attachment 5366110
> View attachment 5366111
> View attachment 5366113
> View attachment 5366113
> View attachment 5366115
> View attachment 5366120
> View attachment 5366121
> View attachment 5366146
> View attachment 5366147
> View attachment 5366148


Picked up matching wallet today


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

hopiko said:


> BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats!!  Love everything!


@hopiko  thank you


----------



## 336

Plates and an equateur mug


----------



## hopiko

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Thank you so much...I picked this up today  Rose Shocking alligator Kelly wallet to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368339


THIS IS AMAZING!!!!  It looks wonderful on you!!!


----------



## undecided45

A pretty H tray and a new watch strap for my Cape Cod.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

hopiko said:


> THIS IS AMAZING!!!!  It looks wonderful on you!!!


Thank you so much. I can't believe I fought off pink for so long and now I'm hooked


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

undecided45 said:


> View attachment 5368692
> 
> A pretty H tray and a new watch strap for my Cape Cod.


Beautiful


----------



## mesh123

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Thank you so much...I picked this up today  Rose Shocking alligator Kelly wallet to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368339


What a beauty!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

mesh123 said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you so much


----------



## ScarfBloke

This came today.  Love it.


----------



## Ethengdurst

DH got this for me, KTG Etoupe w/ ghw. It was either black or this. I already have a black CTG w/ ghw so we picked this. It’s not so bad with ghw. I appreciate our SA getting it for us.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My purchase today ❤️


----------



## Hermes Zen

Recently received four scarves I had embroidered and purchased two very thin enamel bangles in lilas and other in black.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

ScarfBloke said:


> This came today.  Love it.
> 
> View attachment 5369173


Gorgeous


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Hermes Zen said:


> Recently received four scarves I had embroidered and purchased two very thin enamel bangles in lilas and other in black.
> 
> View attachment 5369226
> View attachment 5369227
> View attachment 5369228


So pretty


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My purchase today ❤


Enjoy!!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5369194
> View attachment 5369195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH got this for me, KTG Etoupe w/ ghw. It was either black or this. I already have a black CTG w/ ghw so we picked this. It’s not so bad with ghw. I appreciate our SA getting it for us.


Gorgeous babygirl enjoy in good health


----------



## bkclove

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 5369194
> View attachment 5369195
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH got this for me, KTG Etoupe w/ ghw. It was either black or this. I already have a black CTG w/ ghw so we picked this. It’s not so bad with ghw. I appreciate our SA getting it for us.


So cute, I love how versatile etoupe is! Works with both GHW and PHW!


----------



## Xthgirl

Petit H. Ive been wanting this dog charm for soo long. Looks like my beagle.
Kinda disppointed they both came in black colors.
The dog was black negonda and bluish shade chevre at the back (could be bleu ciel).

Hermie came in black negonda and black chevre at the back.

i was expecting some nice leather but oh well

Anyways i love the ciel color at least. Matches my new manolo’s.


----------



## jenlee8751

MrsMBunboxing said:


> View attachment 5320565
> 
> 
> My haul this month
> * Boucles et Camails muffler in red
> * Grand theatre nouveau twillies
> * Carres Volants twilly
> * Garde-robe pop charm triangule scarf
> * Rose Ombre blush
> * 4  travel size scents- poivre samarcande, 2 rose ikebana, vetiver tonka


What is the CW for the GTN Twilly? I don’t think I’ve seen this one!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Ahhh so excited!  So I absolutely love the movie Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (it was written by the same author as James Bond if you didn't know) and the lovely actress who played "Truly Scrumptious" passed away last year (her name was Sally Anne Howes) and I won one of her scarves from her estate Auction!!!  So excited.  It is a design from 1976.  No idea if it is rare or not but I love it and I love the providence.

ScarfBloke.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I went to see my SA today to pick up my blanket and ended up buying other stuff. Some pictures are taken from the website since I haven't unboxed most of them yet.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Todays haul in perfect harmony:
Sous l’Égide de Mars and Drôles de Zèbres bangle with rosegold. I had to order the scarf online, bc the store didn’t order this design at all. Thanks to many helpful souls here on tPf I could make my choice and  I am happy with it.Online the colors often look different than irl. Thanks for all your own pictures!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Forgot the pictures…


----------



## tensgrl

Pampelmuse said:


> Forgot the pictures…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370336
> View attachment 5370337


Beautiful!


----------



## canto bight

It has yet to arrive, but I am so excited for my first Hermes scarf after being unable to find anything I liked for years.


----------



## oshinex

ScarfBloke said:


> Ahhh so excited!  So I absolutely love the movie Chitty Chitty Bang Bang (it was written by the same author as James Bond if you didn't know) and the lovely actress who played "Truly Scrumptious" passed away last year (her name was Sally Anne Howes) and I won one of her scarves from her estate Auction!!!  So excited.  It is a design from 1976.  No idea if it is rare or not but I love it and I love the providence.
> 
> ScarfBloke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370152


Congrats! the Lotus design came back around a decade ago. I remembering having a pocketsquare in that design around 2007-2010


----------



## H’sKisses

Pampelmuse said:


> Forgot the pictures…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370336
> View attachment 5370337



I love the colors!!!!!!!! Would you mind sharing the colorway? I havent seen this one online...


----------



## Helventara

When I started buying Hermes, I swore I wouldn’t buy their shawls. I wear only Indonesian, hand-painted or printed traditional cloths called 'batik' (1st photo) as shawls. These cloths take months even years to make, they are unique (esp. the hand-painted ones) and serve as cultural identity.
Until I saw Faubourg Tropical .

I love the detailed design and coming from the tropics, the plants and animals on it just make me happy and warm. Plus, the theme is brilliant: FSH 'invaded' by unruly tropical jungle!

I got them in CW 11 (blanc/rouge/corail) and 12 (naturel/gris/anthracite) These colours are clean, muted and elegant. Hopefully I won’t slide down the proverbial slippery slope and crash into the abyss of shawl obsession


----------



## balthus

canto bight said:


> It has yet to arrive, but I am so excited for my first Hermes scarf after being unable to find anything I liked for years.


I bought this colorway in the 90 and the twilly and I love it!!!! It’s fabulous!!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

H’sKisses said:


> I love the colors!!!!!!!! Would you mind sharing the colorway? I havent seen this one online...


Scarf: bleu glacier/ rose H 072776S 39
Bangle: Pastel Acidulé H 111416FOD365
Good luck!


----------



## Prada Prince

I lucked out and got a pair of Chypre sandals in Bleu Celeste! I went to pick them up today and I am in love!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Pampelmuse said:


> Scarf: bleu glacier/ rose H 072776S 39
> Bangle: Pastel Acidulé H 111416FOD365
> Good luck!


thank you!


----------



## themeanreds

jenaywins said:


> Is this the one that was posted here that was $8,xxx? It is stunning.


This one was more than $8K. I know I was watching one recently on Fashionphile and it went down to $8K, but then sold and went right back into stock at $10K, but that one is etoupe I believe.... Thanks!


----------



## themeanreds

Mapoon said:


> It's soo gorgeous and looks brand new! Congrats!! I would think the Kelly is a more practical bag especially with the shoulder strap?


It does have wear - in particular some rubbing on corners and the inside has some markings, but those don't bother me. Eventually I may take it to Hermes for a spa, but not yet. The hardware is in amazing condition, hardly any scratches. Also, the shape is not perfect, I have a pillow in her now . I prefer the hand carry or crook of the arm these days. When my kids were younger, I loved the option of a strap. I also have a very vintage box Kelly 32, so that also made it easier to trade out the raisin one. Thanks!


----------



## SummerNights

ThingumyPoppy said:


> My most recent purchase;
> 
> Tibi square box, paprika - for storing all my H bracelets and earrings . I’m not a fan of traditional jewelry cases. Delicious wood!
> 
> Echappee bracelet, rose gold - very very delicate, I will have to take this one off before garden work.


So pretty! What is the name of the bangle bracelet with a row of diamonds along the bracelet?


----------



## 880

Bought the first dress, size 38, which was oddly more comfy (a bit of a stretchy panel in the back) and forgiving than the second one (slim top half, side zip, oversized voluminous bottom half, faux drawstring , size 40. SA and I decided it’s best to wear a tank or long line sports bra underneath. Most likely, I’ll also wear a jacket or little cardigan over


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> Bought the first dress, size 38, which was oddly more comfy (a bit of a stretchy panel in the back) and forgiving than the second one (slim top half, side zip, oversized voluminous bottom half, faux drawstring , size 40. SA and I decided it’s best to wear a tank or long line sports bra underneath. Most likely, I’ll also wear a jacket or little cardigan over
> 
> View attachment 5370657
> View attachment 5370658



I love your style so much, girl.


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> Bought the first dress, size 38, which was oddly more comfy (a bit of a stretchy panel in the back) and forgiving than the second one (slim top half, side zip, oversized voluminous bottom half, faux drawstring , size 40. SA and I decided it’s best to wear a tank or long line sports bra underneath. Most likely, I’ll also wear a jacket or little cardigan over
> 
> View attachment 5370657
> View attachment 5370658



I was admiring that second dress at my boutique just this afternoon  Love the weight of the cotton.
I think you’re totally rocking the second one too with your boots


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @jenaywins and @Book Worm ! Hugs


----------



## dl787

Pampelmuse said:


> Forgot the pictures…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370336
> View attachment 5370337


Beautiful combo.


----------



## tlamdang08

A few things that I think I should reward myself 
A signature Orange hue Picotin 18 Palladium’s hardware ( next to her  older sister- blue nuit gold’s hardware)  
A lip gloss in pink family 
A Rose family nail polish 
Rose gold earring Chain D’ancre (very small )
A box mix of 3 bar of soaps


----------



## shermes

tlamdang08 said:


> A few things that I think I should reward myself
> A signature Orange hue Picotin 18 Palladium’s hardware ( next to her  older sister- blue nuit gold’s hardware)
> A lip gloss in pink family
> A Rose family nail polish
> Rose gold earring Chain D’ancre (very small )
> A box mix of 3 bar of soaps
> View attachment 5370942


Love your haul!! is the h lipgloss a new release? I need!!


----------



## 880

880 said:


> Bought the first dress, size 38, which was oddly more comfy (a bit of a stretchy panel in the back) and forgiving than the second
> 
> SA and I decided it’s best to wear a tank or long line sports bra underneath. Most likely, I’ll also wear a jacket or little cardigan



 Wanted to add: 

Pros/cons

If you wear a lot of chanel black, white, gray boucle sweaters and jackets and like to mix pattern on pattern, this dress goes with almost everything 

(It also goes well with every denim jacket, including a tom ford for YSL safari jacket) ; many leather jackets — think Rick owens); and, loads of dior jackets and brunello sweaters (I only posted a few of these as I was focusing on chanel mix and match) 

It will travel well (rolls into almost nothing in a packing cube)

If you are even the slightest bit endowed on top, it feels like you are falling out of the dress and in fact you may actually fall out. In my opinion, if you leave the house in this dress, it is wiser to wear a dark sports bra or tank underneath

It is basically an extravagantly priced slip, so if you can get it in Paris, it will be so much less expensive (but it’s cheaper than most chanel or dior bc it is a slip 

Having said that, it’s probably one of my favorite purchases and I will wear it a lot

Chanel 










Dior


----------



## textilegirl

880 said:


> Wanted to add:
> 
> Pros/cons
> 
> If you wear a lot of chanel black, white, gray boucle sweaters and jackets and like to mix pattern on pattern, this dress goes with almost everything
> 
> (It also goes well with every denim jacket, including a tom ford for YSL safari jacket) ; many leather jackets — think Rick owens); and, loads of dior jackets and brunello sweaters (I only posted a few of these as I was focusing on chanel mix and match)
> 
> It will travel well (rolls into almost nothing in a packing cube)
> 
> If you are even the slightest bit endowed on top, it feels like you are falling out of the dress and in fact you may actually fall out. In my opinion, if you leave the house in this dress, it is wiser to wear a dark sports bra or tank underneath
> 
> It is basically an extravagantly priced slip, so if you can get it in Paris, it will be so much less expensive (but it’s cheaper than most chanel or dior bc it is a slip
> 
> Having said that, it’s probably one of my favorite purchases and I will wear it a lot
> 
> Chanel
> View attachment 5370991
> View attachment 5370992
> View attachment 5370993
> View attachment 5370994
> View attachment 5370995
> View attachment 5370996
> View attachment 5370997
> View attachment 5370998
> 
> 
> Dior
> View attachment 5371015
> View attachment 5371016
> View attachment 5371017
> View attachment 5371019


Wow, I thought I got it, but now I _really_ get it, what a workhorse dress!!! Fabulous, I love purchases like this!


----------



## Prada Prince

I’m so glad I managed to get the Chypre sandals, they worked so much better for me than the Izmirs. Can’t wait for good weather and holibobs to rock these!


----------



## DR2014

tlamdang08 said:


> A few things that I think I should reward myself
> A signature Orange hue Picotin 18 Palladium’s hardware ( next to her  older sister- blue nuit gold’s hardware)
> A lip gloss in pink family
> A Rose family nail polish
> Rose gold earring Chain D’ancre (very small )
> A box mix of 3 bar of soaps
> View attachment 5370942


We are twins on the earrings, @tlamdang08!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Prada Prince said:


> I’m so glad I managed to get the Chypre sandals, they worked so much better for me than the Izmirs. Can’t wait for good weather and holibobs to rock these!
> View attachment 5371061


They look amazing - when I saw them I thought - they surely are not ladies sandals??!!  They are perfect for blokes!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

ScarfBloke said:


> They look amazing - when I saw them I thought - they surely are not ladies sandals??!!  They are perfect for blokes!!!


Yep these are the men's version. I'm so glad the Chypre now comes in both men's and women's versions now.


----------



## Muffin_Top

My first B (I needed an excuse, so last year I started hunting it to soften my 35th birtday and got it now) 
B35 verso in vert cyprès Swift, and anémone lining.


----------



## BB8

tlamdang08 said:


> A few things that I think I should reward myself
> A signature Orange hue Picotin 18 Palladium’s hardware ( next to her  older sister- blue nuit gold’s hardware)
> A lip gloss in pink family
> A Rose family nail polish
> Rose gold earring Chain D’ancre (very small )
> A box mix of 3 bar of soaps
> View attachment 5370942


The Pico color is perfect! I have the same earrings and love how dainty they are. Enjoy!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> Wanted to add:
> 
> Pros/cons
> 
> If you wear a lot of chanel black, white, gray boucle sweaters and jackets and like to mix pattern on pattern, this dress goes with almost everything
> 
> (It also goes well with every denim jacket, including a tom ford for YSL safari jacket) ; many leather jackets — think Rick owens); and, loads of dior jackets and brunello sweaters (I only posted a few of these as I was focusing on chanel mix and match)
> 
> It will travel well (rolls into almost nothing in a packing cube)
> 
> If you are even the slightest bit endowed on top, it feels like you are falling out of the dress and in fact you may actually fall out. In my opinion, if you leave the house in this dress, it is wiser to wear a dark sports bra or tank underneath
> 
> It is basically an extravagantly priced slip, so if you can get it in Paris, it will be so much less expensive (but it’s cheaper than most chanel or dior bc it is a slip
> 
> Having said that, it’s probably one of my favorite purchases and I will wear it a lot
> 
> Chanel
> View attachment 5370991
> View attachment 5370992
> View attachment 5370993
> View attachment 5370994
> View attachment 5370995
> View attachment 5370996
> View attachment 5370997
> View attachment 5370998
> 
> 
> Dior
> View attachment 5371015
> View attachment 5371016
> View attachment 5371017
> View attachment 5371019


looks 5 &7 are giving me life!!!
I love your 'eye' the way you 'mix it uo'


----------



## Dlnc8818

First pair of Chypre sandals ♥️


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 5371188
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first B (I needed an excuse, so last year I started hunting it to soften my 35th birtday and got it now)
> B35 verso in vert cyprès Swift, and anémone lining.


What an amazing and perfect combo..actually my dream in terms of size/leather and colours   
happy birthday and I wish you many good times with this rare beauty!


----------



## JCCL

It’s been along time since anything available for me to pick up. Every single item that I liked either sold out or not my size. And due to Covid where I’m at they don’t even have any bags in displays only small leather goods. The last leather handbag that I got was in January 2021. So this is a long overdue for my addition, it’s so sad. I bugged my SA to the point she gave up on me. She worked really hard for me on this one. So anybody that’s base in US dont lose hopes it’s coming. Introduce my Constance 24 in gold with lizard hardware. And Constance is most use bag. I had blue Brighton with gold hardware. Thank you guys for letting me share my addiction


----------



## lunasauntie

I went to pick up this pair of toile Oasis sandals and then came home with these other goodies…the picotin 18 is Terre Battue


----------



## jemblebee

Les Becanes scarf 70 in blue multi-color sheer muslin.
I was so excited to see this colorway up on the US website but I'm concerned that this was a previous return due to the number of thread pulls and snags. Is this normal? I've never been lucky enough to find a small mousseline direct from Hermes so I'm not sure what I should be expecting. 
I was surprised to see the contrast hems are orange  and striped (not dark rose) like I thought. Very pretty!


----------



## keirii

first offer -- my b30 noir chèvre  -- she's so pretty I'm so in love.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Book Worm

jemblebee said:


> Les Becanes scarf 70 in blue multi-color sheer muslin.
> I was so excited to see this colorway up on the US website but I'm concerned that this was a previous return due to the number of thread pulls and snags. Is this normal? I've never been lucky enough to find a small mousseline direct from Hermes so I'm not sure what I should be expecting.
> I was surprised to see the contrast hems are orange  and striped (not dark rose) like I thought. Very pretty!


I don’t own a muslin scarf so By no means am I an expert. However, this would be a return, if it were me.


----------



## sunkissed_xp

item 1 of 3 from my visit yesterday. have to wait for the other 2 items to come in. 



on the way:

Ariane wedding band (online exclusive, but my SA was able to order and get credit for it )
an Hermes belt for my husbands belated birthday gift


----------



## carolle

Kelly 28 retourne togo craie


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> Bought the first dress, size 38, which was oddly more comfy (a bit of a stretchy panel in the back) and forgiving than the second one (slim top half, side zip, oversized voluminous bottom half, faux drawstring , size 40. SA and I decided it’s best to wear a tank or long line sports bra underneath. Most likely, I’ll also wear a jacket or little cardigan over
> 
> View attachment 5370657
> View attachment 5370658





880 said:


> Wanted to add:
> 
> Pros/cons
> 
> If you wear a lot of chanel black, white, gray boucle sweaters and jackets and like to mix pattern on pattern, this dress goes with almost everything
> 
> (It also goes well with every denim jacket, including a tom ford for YSL safari jacket) ; many leather jackets — think Rick owens); and, loads of dior jackets and brunello sweaters (I only posted a few of these as I was focusing on chanel mix and match)
> 
> It will travel well (rolls into almost nothing in a packing cube)
> 
> If you are even the slightest bit endowed on top, it feels like you are falling out of the dress and in fact you may actually fall out. In my opinion, if you leave the house in this dress, it is wiser to wear a dark sports bra or tank underneath
> 
> It is basically an extravagantly priced slip, so if you can get it in Paris, it will be so much less expensive (but it’s cheaper than most chanel or dior bc it is a slip
> 
> Having said that, it’s probably one of my favorite purchases and I will wear it a lot
> 
> Chanel
> View attachment 5370991
> View attachment 5370992
> View attachment 5370993
> View attachment 5370994
> View attachment 5370995
> View attachment 5370996
> View attachment 5370997
> View attachment 5370998
> 
> 
> Dior
> View attachment 5371015
> View attachment 5371016
> View attachment 5371017
> View attachment 5371019


Absolutely fabulous! I’m obsessed with both dresses! And the way you put the jacket/cardigan over. Oh. My MP RTW is super barebones right now. I’m dying for that white dress to come in!!!


----------



## showgratitude

tlamdang08 said:


> A few things that I think I should reward myself
> A signature Orange hue Picotin 18 Palladium’s hardware ( next to her  older sister- blue nuit gold’s hardware)
> A lip gloss in pink family
> A Rose family nail polish
> Rose gold earring Chain D’ancre (very small )
> A box mix of 3 bar of soaps
> View attachment 5370942


Nice. I have those earrings too. Love them! They are cute, unique, and chic.


----------



## Holsby

jemblebee said:


> Les Becanes scarf 70 in blue multi-color sheer muslin.
> I was so excited to see this colorway up on the US website but I'm concerned that this was a previous return due to the number of thread pulls and snags. Is this normal? I've never been lucky enough to find a small mousseline direct from Hermes so I'm not sure what I should be expecting.
> I was surprised to see the contrast hems are orange  and striped (not dark rose) like I thought. Very pretty!


I bought the two, blue and red, from H.com. Both were in perfect condition. It is sad to see your scarf. Of course it has to go back!


----------



## ScarfBloke

jemblebee said:


> Les Becanes scarf 70 in blue multi-color sheer muslin.
> I was so excited to see this colorway up on the US website but I'm concerned that this was a previous return due to the number of thread pulls and snags. Is this normal? I've never been lucky enough to find a small mousseline direct from Hermes so I'm not sure what I should be expecting.
> I was surprised to see the contrast hems are orange  and striped (not dark rose) like I thought. Very pretty!


Sorry about the pulls.  While I love the concept of the scarf as it will be cooler to wear (perfect for Aussie conditions) I am a Dad and have always wrapped our babies in muslin wraps and they do pull easily.  The thing is that the threads will always be moving.  So this scarf WILL lose its perfect shape over time.  This is normal and so you need to understand, that is the nature of the beast.  If you are keeping it for wall art, no worries - but if you wish to enjoy it and live your life in it, you need to know that this is normal.  ScarfBloke


----------



## papertiger

*Please don't ask for advice on this thread about returns, fit, colours etc. 

Same in return. No advice, no further info - just things, comments and thank you, TY

Like sale items, this thread is for keepers only, use other appropriate thread for advice *


----------



## oranGetRee

My second quota bag - Kelly 25 in gold sellier gold hardware


----------



## 880

oranGetRee said:


> My second quota bag - Kelly 25 in gold sellier gold hardware
> View attachment 5372388


What a perfect bag! I am so happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness! And, do post lots of action shots


----------



## lindalilian111

Kelly 28 in Vert Rousseau  my baby


----------



## misspakie

Picked up this cute bracelet! Price wasn’t too bad since it’s SS Kelly Gourmette. Was waiting for RG or G but it looks like it’s on back order until next year!


----------



## Frivole88

C18 gris etain, ghw


----------



## bkclove

misspakie said:


> Picked up this cute bracelet! Price wasn’t too bad since it’s SS Kelly Gourmette. Was waiting for RG or G but it looks like it’s on back order until next year!


This is really cute! I can only find the very small model on H.com, but is this the same size as yours?


----------



## misspakie

bkclove said:


> This is really cute! I can only find the very small model on H.com, but is this the same size as yours?



Yes! Mine is the small size! I think it stacks perfectly with my other bracelets!


----------



## ardenp

keirii said:


> first offer -- my b30 noir chèvre  -- she's so pretty I'm so in love.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371550
> View attachment 5371551


Gorgeous! This twilly is perfect,  what's the name of the style?


----------



## designsgood

keirii said:


> first offer -- my b30 noir chèvre  -- she's so pretty I'm so in love.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371550
> View attachment 5371551


That chèvre is gorgeous


----------



## keirii

ardenp said:


> Gorgeous! This twilly is perfect,  what's the name of the style?


Thanks!! ❤️ here's an old pic/photo


----------



## keirii

designsgood said:


> That chèvre is gorgeous


it's so so so pretty!!! I keep looking at her.  After the unboxing I kept saying how pretty she was.  My SA was like of course! It's a birkin! lol


----------



## designsgood

keirii said:


> it's so so so pretty!!! I keep looking at her.  After the unboxing I kept saying how pretty she was.  My SA was like of course! It's a birkin! lol


I would too!


----------



## QuelleFromage

madamelizaking said:


> Chaine d'ancre Enchainee ring. I'm SO excited about this ring. I've been looking at it for so long and was so excited the actually had it in stock. I'm also contemplating getting the Oran's in Vert embrum. It's so pretty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363719


Gorgeous! I have this ring and wear it every day (index finger for me). You will love it


----------



## Zkg1977

I picked up this story scarf and doll twilly a couple of days ago in Vegas.  This blue/black color story is amazing!  I hope to use the doll twilly with my Apple watch ❤️


----------



## iseebearbears

Got this Ostrich Constance Mini (Rose Tyrien) from a reputable reseller last month.  I'm in love ❤

Oh yeah,  and I also stopped by the flagship store. Picked up some sneakers  along with a lip balm


----------



## WingNut

keirii said:


> first offer -- my b30 noir chèvre  -- she's so pretty I'm so in love.  Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371550
> View attachment 5371551


I don't know how I missed this post, but I will tell you this is an AMAZING bag! Chevre is one of my all-time favorite leathers. Congratulations!


----------



## iseebearbears

I just left the store two hours ago, but I couldn't wait to share the news with you guys.  New bag!  Epsom Constance 18 with GHW.  And a twilly (no photo of twilly yet because I'm at work)


----------



## WingNut

iseebearbears said:


> I just left the store two hours ago, but I couldn't wait to share the news with you guys.  New bag!  Epsom Constance 18 with GHW.  And a twilly (no photo of twilly yet because I'm at work)
> 
> View attachment 5374552


Lovely....congratulations!


----------



## Zkg1977

iseebearbears said:


> I just left the store two hours ago, but I couldn't wait to share the news with you guys.  New bag!  Epsom Constance 18 with GHW.  And a twilly (no photo of twilly yet because I'm at work)
> 
> View attachment 5374552


Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## hopiko

iseebearbears said:


> I just left the store two hours ago, but I couldn't wait to share the news with you guys.  New bag!  Epsom Constance 18 with GHW.  And a twilly (no photo of twilly yet because I'm at work)
> 
> View attachment 5374552


Looks beautiful on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## iseebearbears

WingNut said:


> Lovely....congratulations!





Zkg1977 said:


> Gorgeous, congrats!





hopiko said:


> Looks beautiful on you! Congratulations!


Thanks!  I just got home.  Now I'm going to play with my new toys.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Two beautiful new washed silks - Kachinas in marine/jaune/vert and the Pegase Paysage in marine/bleu moyen/ardoise. I just love how soft and matte the washed silk becomes.


----------



## TankerToad

NM


----------



## Seedlessplum

A pair of twillies on my B: Grand Theatre Nouveau
Cashmere: Grand Tralala


----------



## Bearbear6666

k28 in vert amande & orange pois twilly


----------



## Mapoon

shermes said:


> Love your haul!! is the h lipgloss a new release? I need!!


Yes it’s a new range of lip oils. Saw it in store but there’s a strong sweet smell but colours looks amazing when I saw them recently


----------



## Manon07

K32 Vert de Gris! My first 32!! hubby said "finally a real size bag"


----------



## iseebearbears

As promised, twilly pic. 

Alright,  I failed miserably at my first ever attempt to tie a twilly.  In my defense,  this was at 1 am in dim light.  Feel free to judge and laugh.


----------



## _kiki119_

Seedlessplum said:


> A pair of twillies on my B: Grand Theatre Nouveau
> Cashmere: Grand Tralala
> 
> View attachment 5374897
> View attachment 5374899


omg I never seen the Grand Tralala IRL! Thats gorgeous


----------



## iamyumi

Have been hunting for the keys twilly for ages and finally got hold of one! They also had this Tresses H twilly in grey/blue and I loved it too!


----------



## iseebearbears

OMG, the keys twilly complements the bag so well! Congrats!


iamyumi said:


> Have been hunting for the keys twilly for ages and finally got hold of one! They also had this Tresses H twilly in grey/blue and I loved it too!


----------



## DoggieBags

Bolide 1923 - 25 noir Epsom with ghw. One can never have enough black bags


----------



## leechiyong

DoggieBags said:


> Bolide 1923 - 25 noir Epsom with ghw. One can never have enough black bags


Or Bolides!


----------



## Baker00

iamyumi said:


> Have been hunting for the keys twilly for ages and finally got hold of one! They also had this Tresses H twilly in grey/blue and I loved it too!


 I have been trying to buy that too but have no luck so far. Congrats! It’s really pretty and looks so good on your Kelly.


----------



## Logic

Got my bride a brac large model with zig zag handles in rouge H. These are so spacious and large model is not that huge, perfect size! There was 3 in store to chose from, this same style with yellow handles and a khaki one.


----------



## deltalady

My boutique finally had these in my size


----------



## nymeria

DoggieBags said:


> Bolide 1923 - 25 noir Epsom with ghw. One can never have enough black bags


A woman after my own heart!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Clic in rosegold in ”crème”.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Got my bride a brac large model with zig zag handles in rouge H. These are so spacious and large model is not that huge, perfect size! There was 3 in store to chose from, this same style with yellow handles and a khaki one.
> 
> View attachment 5375582
> View attachment 5375583


Congrats babe! You got yours!


----------



## gatorpooh

Finally found a pair of white Chypre sandals! So comfy


----------



## gatorpooh

Picked up this beauty from Fashionphile a couple weeks ago  B30 Togo PHW in Black


----------



## jyyanks

Bought 2 Grand Theatre Nouveau twilly’s. I don’t like twilly’s on my bag but thought I’d try them out as I don’t want the handles on my B to darken anymore.
Also bought the Destin loafers for the summer.


----------



## 880

DoggieBags said:


> Bolide 1923 - 25 noir Epsom with ghw. One can never have enough black bags


So practical! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## H’sKisses

I never thought I’d be interested in multi-color horsies, but I couldn’t resist this pretty little thing.


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Congrats babe! You got yours!


Thank you, inspired by yours so we’re twinnies  again


----------



## lunasauntie

A picotin 18 and 22 within weeks of each other. The latest to the collection is the 22 in mauve sylvestre!


----------



## Book Worm

So very excited to share that I got a *B30 Togo Noir GHW* today.
Got pleasantly surprised by my SA who called this afternoon to let me know that the specs I had been waiting for was here.
I’m quite petite and had never tried a B out for size so had requested a 25/30, always thinking that a 25 might be mo appropriate but keeping my options open. I prepared myself for the bag being slightly mo tote like  than the 25 but it was perfect. Any smaller would’ve been too small for me.
It’s my very first B.
A little history….I don’t own a black bag (i know, impossible but true) And I had been looking for one high and low and finally settled on H, and the fact that when I buy a black bag, it will be an Hermes. That wish has finally come true in utter perfection.
Pics to follow soon


----------



## bkclove

Book Worm said:


> So very excited to share that I got a *B30 Togo Noir GHW* today.
> Got pleasantly surprised by my SA who called this afternoon to let me know that the specs I had been waiting for was here.
> I’m quite petite and had never tried a B out for size so had requested a 25/30, always thinking that a 25 might be mo appropriate but keeping my options open. I prepared myself for the bag being slightly mo tote like  than the 25 but it was perfect. Any smaller would’ve been too small for me.
> It’s my very first B.
> A little history….I don’t own a black bag (i know, impossible but true) And I had been looking for one high and low and finally settled on H, and the fact that when I buy a black bag, it will be an Hermes. That wish has finally come true in utter perfection.
> Pics to follow soon


How exciting! Congrats!!!


----------



## 880

Book Worm said:


> So very excited to share that I got a *B30 Togo Noir GHW* today.
> Got pleasantly surprised by my SA who called this afternoon to let me know that the specs I had been waiting for was here.
> I’m quite petite and had never tried a B out for size so had requested a 25/30, always thinking that a 25 might be mo appropriate but keeping my options open. I prepared myself for the bag being slightly mo tote like  than the 25 but it was perfect. Any smaller would’ve been too small for me.
> It’s my very first B.
> A little history….I don’t own a black bag (i know, impossible but true) And I had been looking for one high and low and finally settled on H, and the fact that when I buy a black bag, it will be an Hermes. That wish has finally come true in utter perfection.
> Pics to follow soon


So thrilled for you! It’s the perfect black bag and a perfect size! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## Book Worm

bkclove said:


> How exciting! Congrats!!!





880 said:


> So thrilled for you! It’s the perfect black bag and a perfect size! Wear in the best health and happiness!


Thank you SO much….


----------



## AT032515

My first rodeo charm!  Not sure what color to pair with but can’t wait to use!


----------



## h.cc.lover

Evelyne 16 (mini Evie TPM) in Clemence leather PHW, noir from Wynn Vegas


----------



## MsLuxe

New in goodies from Paris!


----------



## Book Worm

Book Worm said:


> So very excited to share that I got a *B30 Togo Noir GHW* today.
> Got pleasantly surprised by my SA who called this afternoon to let me know that the specs I had been waiting for was here.
> I’m quite petite and had never tried a B out for size so had requested a 25/30, always thinking that a 25 might be mo appropriate but keeping my options open. I prepared myself for the bag being slightly mo tote like  than the 25 but it was perfect. Any smaller would’ve been too small for me.
> It’s my very first B.
> A little history….I don’t own a black bag (i know, impossible but true) And I had been looking for one high and low and finally settled on H, and the fact that when I buy a black bag, it will be an Hermes. That wish has finally come true in utter perfection.
> Pics to follow soon


Here you go…partially unwrapped…


----------



## twinzluvagrl

Book Worm said:


> Here you go…partially unwrapped…
> View attachment 5377039


Gorgeoussss!!!!
Here’s my new Rose Sakura KD in PHW & Jonathan Leather. Matching Glenans & Grand theater twilly to match!


----------



## hers4eva

AT032515 said:


> My first rodeo charm!  Not sure what color to pair with but can’t wait to use!
> View attachment 5376509



gorgeous


----------



## ricababes

Calvi


----------



## Hermes Zen

Finally got a chance to take a pic of my new La Pâtisserie Française 90cm.  Although the photo looks red & white it's more cream than white.  It's beautiful.

Per h.com: limited edition scarf in support of Arts with the Disabled Association Hong Kong, Helping Hand, and The Green Earth, Hermès has personalized the silk twill scarf, La Pâtisserie Française, and printed it as a limited edition with a specialised color scheme.


----------



## Baikinman

Constance ring.


----------



## cali_to_ny

yankee19 said:


> ! is that a Bearn key ring? gosh, I’ve been trying to track one of these down for months as I don’t even know if they’re still in production! very nice collection


;
FYI there's a MS one now available on the US site: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bearn-key-ring-H047744CKX9/


----------



## Xthgirl

cali_to_ny said:


> ;
> FYI there's a MS one now available on the US site: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bearn-key-ring-H047744CKX9/
> 
> View attachment 5377694


In as much as i think this slg is cute, My car remote wont fit in this one. It is available when i clicked on it though.

hope somebody who likes and will use it will be able to buy it. Id be dam*ned if i see this on the resale market in the next few days


----------



## Mapoon

My first petit H order has arrived. How cute are the little leather pieces  (why the same as one that I actually ordered lol) on the boxes and the different print on the ribbon They were recently added to the website so I got quite excited I know the colours are random and I’m happy with the green but for both charms with similar back colours too. I do prefer one over another ( as it resemble my initial) so will think if I will keep both or return one. Hubby was when I opened the first one but encouraged me to keep both as they are special and hard to get in a sense.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

My SA saved me one!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> Finally got a chance to take a pic of my new La Pâtisserie Française 90cm.  Although the photo looks red & white it's more cream than white.  It's beautiful.
> 
> Per h.com: limited edition scarf in support of Arts with the Disabled Association Hong Kong, Helping Hand, and The Green Earth, Hermès has personalized the silk twill scarf, La Pâtisserie Française, and printed it as a limited edition with a specialised color scheme.
> 
> View attachment 5377258
> View attachment 5377259


This is so pretty!!   My fav colour (looks reddish to me), this style is not avail in 90cm in Australia and pity they didnt make the 45cm versions part of this initiative if not I would have got them.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> This is so pretty!!   My fav colour (looks reddish to me), this style is not avail in 90cm in Australia and pity they didnt make the 45cm versions part of this initiative if not I would have got them.


I was surprised but happy to see it on usa h.com since it's a Hong Kong charity.


----------



## Ladybaga

Book Worm said:


> Here you go…partially unwrapped…
> View attachment 5377039


Congratulations on a classic !!!! She's a beauty!!


----------



## Book Worm

Ladybaga said:


> Congratulations on a classic !!!! She's a beauty!!


Thanks so much…


----------



## More bags

880 said:


> Wanted to add:
> 
> Pros/cons
> 
> If you wear a lot of chanel black, white, gray boucle sweaters and jackets and like to mix pattern on pattern, this dress goes with almost everything
> 
> (It also goes well with every denim jacket, including a tom ford for YSL safari jacket) ; many leather jackets — think Rick owens); and, loads of dior jackets and brunello sweaters (I only posted a few of these as I was focusing on chanel mix and match)
> 
> It will travel well (rolls into almost nothing in a packing cube)
> 
> If you are even the slightest bit endowed on top, it feels like you are falling out of the dress and in fact you may actually fall out. In my opinion, if you leave the house in this dress, it is wiser to wear a dark sports bra or tank underneath
> 
> It is basically an extravagantly priced slip, so if you can get it in Paris, it will be so much less expensive (but it’s cheaper than most chanel or dior bc it is a slip
> 
> Having said that, it’s probably one of my favorite purchases and I will wear it a lot
> 
> Chanel
> View attachment 5370991
> View attachment 5370992
> View attachment 5370993
> View attachment 5370994
> View attachment 5370995
> View attachment 5370996
> View attachment 5370997
> View attachment 5370998
> 
> 
> Dior
> View attachment 5371015
> View attachment 5371016
> View attachment 5371017
> View attachment 5371019


Va va voom - just gorgeous!


----------



## JeanGranger

I think it’s not hard to guess what inside these boxes


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> My first petit H order has arrived. How cute are the little leather pieces  (why the same as one that I actually ordered lol) on the boxes and the different print on the ribbon They were recently added to the website so I got quite excited I know the colours are random and I’m happy with the green but for both charms with similar back colours too. I do prefer one over another ( as it resemble my initial) so will think if I will keep both or return one. Hubby was when I opened the first one but encouraged me to keep both as they are special and hard to get in a sense.
> 
> View attachment 5377806
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377808


Two very cute charms! I like the concept of a surprise


----------



## Lejic

I find I never reach for my square scarves so this find was great! Love the colors, my photo doesn’t really do it justice.


----------



## carrie8

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5378029
> 
> I think it’s not hard to guess what inside these boxes


I am sorry, i have no idea  
So, therefore i say, like in the good old days of the forum, strip, strip


----------



## carrie8




----------



## jenngu

My bag and scarf have arrived!!


----------



## NervousNellie

jenngu said:


> My bag and scarf have arrived!!


Stunning! What color is the bag? Sorry if this has already been mentioned.

edited: just saw in  another thread that it’s gris perle. Stunning.


----------



## Book Worm

Lejic said:


> I find I never reach for my square scarves so this find was great! Love the colors, my photo doesn’t really do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5378509
> View attachment 5378510
> View attachment 5378511


I've seen this and loved the colors on it. It's from the men's line correct?
Fab find


----------



## Lejic

Book Worm said:


> I've seen this and loved the colors on it. It's from the men's line correct?
> Fab find


 Thank you! Indeed, men’s line. There ARE some women’s rectangular scarves as well but they were silk if I recall correctly, and this design spoke to me more.


----------



## Book Worm

Lejic said:


> Thank you! Indeed, men’s line. There ARE some women’s rectangular scarves as well but they were silk if I recall correctly, and this design spoke to me more.


Yes me too. Im browsing the men’s scarves’ line more these days as I find the color combinations there very fresh (not to mention they’re also less expensive which is not fair lol) and no similar analogous designs in women’s.
I’d love to see how it looks on, once you receive it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Book Worm said:


> So very excited to share that I got a *B30 Togo Noir GHW* today.
> Got pleasantly surprised by my SA who called this afternoon to let me know that the specs I had been waiting for was here.
> I’m quite petite and had never tried a B out for size so had requested a 25/30, always thinking that a 25 might be mo appropriate but keeping my options open. I prepared myself for the bag being slightly mo tote like  than the 25 but it was perfect. Any smaller would’ve been too small for me.
> It’s my very first B.
> A little history….I don’t own a black bag (i know, impossible but true) And I had been looking for one high and low and finally settled on H, and the fact that when I buy a black bag, it will be an Hermes. That wish has finally come true in utter perfection.
> Pics to follow soon


YAY! Love it when it all works out!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can't wait to see pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ETA 
Wooops I was sooo late
AMAZING BAG hun!! Congrats!


----------



## mesh123

jenngu said:


> My bag and scarf have arrived!!


Beautiful


----------



## Lejic

Book Worm said:


> Yes me too. Im browsing the men’s scarves’ line more these days as I find the color combinations there very fresh (not to mention they’re also less expensive which is not fair lol) and no similar analogous designs in women’s.
> I’d love to see how it looks on, once you receive it


I agree! I really enjoy a lot of the color combos, especially for stoles/cashmeres. I guess H doesn’t imagine women get cold but don’t want a full blanket to wrap around themselves? 

lso the price yes, I’ll take any discount, LOL! Noooot a cheap thing, getting scarves from H. The store did charge me a bit more than the website which I found interesting. Still cheaper than women’s line!

I have received it actually, the store  kindly overnighted it, but I have a newborn so didn’t want to risk wearing it quite yet, hah! I might take a picture of it tomorrow paired with my super-chic mom PJs.  

To Keep post on topic I’ll post the box pic, it was folded smaller than I imagined:


----------



## Book Worm

Israeli_Flava said:


> YAY! Love it when it all works out!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Can't wait to see pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ETA
> Wooops I was sooo late
> AMAZING BAG hun!! Congrats!


Thanks so much…
It was all quite serendipitous and a li’l surreal


----------



## Book Worm

Lejic said:


> I agree! I really enjoy a lot of the color combos, especially for stoles/cashmeres. I guess H doesn’t imagine women get cold but don’t want a full blanket to wrap around themselves?
> 
> lso the price yes, I’ll take any discount, LOL! Noooot a cheap thing, getting scarves from H. The store did charge me a bit more than the website which I found interesting. Still cheaper than women’s line!
> 
> I have received it actually, the store  kindly overnighted it, but I have a newborn so didn’t want to risk wearing it quite yet, hah! I might take a picture of it tomorrow paired with my super-chic mom PJs.
> 
> To Keep post on topic I’ll post the box pic, it was folded smaller than I imagined:
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378722


Thx…looking forward to the pics…
Won’t take this any more OT


----------



## bkclove

jenngu said:


> My bag and scarf have arrived!!


Lovely bag!


----------



## JeanGranger

carrie8 said:


> I am sorry, i have no idea
> So, therefore i say, like in the good old days of the forum, strip, strip


I thought the shape of the boxes is a give away I will post them in clubhouse. Scarf, Doll Twilly and make up


----------



## minami

Have been buying stuff weekly at H hahah since I got the B but yesterday I got something soooo lovely  and just had to share  my picotin 18 in my dream pink shade! Rose Sakura


----------



## lunasauntie

Reposting the new bride a brac I got yesterday alongside the new Picotin…it’s been so easy to carry the bride a brac around!


----------



## GloWW0rM

I got really lucky online and managed to snag this. I love anything Pegasus. However it’s the size 39 travel bag. 

Edited:Chat


----------



## WenD08

Got the memo and I’m posting my new-to-me belt, my first Hermès piece.  Found it on my fave site, FASHIONPHILE and I love that it’s black one side, blue on the other.


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

Oz mule, black with silver hardware. First day wearing them, so far so good!


----------



## celebrationfl

Pink lover one day
Pink lover everyday


----------



## MooMooVT

minami said:


> Have been buying stuff weekly at H hahah since I got the B but yesterday I got something soooo lovely  and just had to share  my picotin 18 in my dream pink shade! Rose Sakura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378867
> View attachment 5378868


WHOA! WHOA! WHOA!! I've never seen a Picotin or any other Hermes in this amazing color


----------



## minami

MooMooVT said:


> WHOA! WHOA! WHOA!! I've never seen a Picotin or any other Hermes in this amazing color


hehe, it was also a surprise, gave my SA my near to impossible colours for picotin including this of course and she delivered! love her so much haha


----------



## Bereal

I’m obsessed with these mugs from Hermes. I didn’t have time to go the store and wait so ordered them online. Loving them.


----------



## amna72

Getting ready for the summer


----------



## Perja

amna72 said:


> Getting ready for the summer


I love a white shoe for summer! Are the first ones leather or the cute plastic ones?


----------



## amna72

Perja said:


> I love a white shoe for summer! Are the first ones leather or the cute plastic ones?



They are the leather ones, I believe they are called "Beach"


----------



## Bereal

Book Worm said:


> Here you go…partially unwrapped…
> View attachment 5377039


Wow beautiful bag! Congratulations


----------



## Bearbear6666

Just got it from the mail. Lindy 26 in Trench stamp U.


----------



## JavaJo

Book Worm said:


> Here you go…partially unwrapped…
> View attachment 5377039


Congrats!!! Worth the wait!  And thanks for keeping us posted throughout the whole process - I felt as though I was there with you (hugs!)


----------



## Book Worm

@JavaJo @Bereal Thanks so much


----------



## Book Worm

Bereal said:


> I’m obsessed with these mugs from Hermes. I didn’t have time to go the store and wait so ordered them online. Loving them.


They look v pretty. 
Are these functional i.e. dishwasher/microwave safe?


----------



## buffalogal

Came back from a work trip to Orlando … and tested positive for Covid.  So I ordered myself an isolation present while I recover. Lol


----------



## Pampelmuse

buffalogal said:


> Came back from a work trip to Orlando … and tested positive for Covid.  So I ordered myself an isolation present while I recover. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5380138


So right! Get well soon!


----------



## Bereal

Book Worm said:


> They look v pretty.
> Are these functional i.e. dishwasher/microwave safe?


Yes they are ..I had bought the Bleu d'ailleurs mugs and the circus mugs as well..a nice collection to have my tea


----------



## masanmasan

Little purchase on Good Friday ☺️ Wish you all wonderful Easter Break !


----------



## pearlgrass

Bearbear6666 said:


> Just got it from the mail. Lindy 26 in Trench stamp U.
> 
> View attachment 5379869
> 
> View attachment 5379870



PERFECT   Love the color with gold h/w!


----------



## noegirl

My SO has arrived and I picked up a couple of other goodies!


----------



## DR2014

noegirl said:


> My SO has arrived and I picked up a couple of other goodies!


All lovely!!! Is that a Kelly Danse?? I have my eye on that bag, ha ha!!!


----------



## noegirl

DR2014 said:


> All lovely!!! Is that a Kelly Danse?? I have my eye on that bag, ha ha!!!


Thank you! it’s k25 retourne


----------



## DR2014

noegirl said:


> Thank you! it’s k25 retourne


Just saw that from your other post. It's spectacular!! Congratulations!!


----------



## hermes&chanel

Finally got the Mosaique au 24 small tray in platinum! It’s the little things in life


----------



## Ladybaga

buffalogal said:


> Came back from a work trip to Orlando … and tested positive for Covid.  So I ordered myself an isolation present while I recover. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5380138


Feel better soon! (I love the ombre effect of this clicH.  Super cool!!!!)


----------



## mp4

hermes&chanel said:


> Finally got the Mosaique au 24 small tray in platinum! It’s the little things in life



I’ve been waiting for this little thing to restock for months.  Congrats!


----------



## Tina_Bina

New B25 with RGHW! I’m so happy I rejected all the other offers now


----------



## Mari_Roma

My very first QB ever    K25 PHW, box

ps I’d like to thank to all the lovely ladies here who support me in taking a decision


----------



## Bereal

noegirl said:


> Thank you! it’s k25 retourne


Beautiful bag congratulations


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

Mari_Roma said:


> My very first QB ever    K25 PHW, box
> 
> ps I’d like to thank to all the lovely ladies here who support me in taking a decision


 I am so happy for you! She is amazing!!!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Fumizuki said:


> Love this hat for its material and wide brim shape. It is lightweight and hold its shape well when wearing it, 100% cotton material with smooth surface, easy on maintenance and care, just wipe off to clean it. Versatile piece to bring along holiday trip as well, bought this for upcoming cruise trip, no worry of misshapen. SA folded the hat into small round piece to show how flexible this hat is, it didnt damage the shape when SA unfolded it
> 
> I am thinking of tying twilly to add burst of colors for different looks
> 
> Store provided dustbag only, no  box, carried home in shopping bag. The large dustbag is heavier than hat itself
> 
> The name is Capeline Eva
> 
> View attachment 5380837


Thanks a lot! I have seen it in black and yellow on the homepage so far. Would love to have a white one though.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Mari_Roma said:


> My very first QB ever    K25 PHW, box
> 
> ps I’d like to thank to all the lovely ladies here who support me in taking a decision


What a beauty!


----------



## DolceDolce

Not a huge purchase but these have been on my want list… started my Mosaique tea cup collection with my first 4 sets  Also, loving my H Deco tray that I’m using for my jewelry and such


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Nothing much, just a little bit of _Mauve Sylvestre _I recently got from H.com and my lovely SA


----------



## waterlily112

PrincessSoFear said:


> Nothing much, just a little bit of _Mauve Sylvestre _I recently got from H.com and my lovely SA


Love those rodeos! Is the beige one in chai? So cute


----------



## PrincessSoFear

waterlily112 said:


> Love those rodeos! Is the beige one in chai? So cute


Yep  it's Chai/Mauve Sylvestre/Menthe


----------



## annaria

I swear I was only going to go in to have a look at a cushion! 

Came home with a Picotin 22 Mauve Sylvestre and a pair of Eloge that are insanely comfortable.


----------



## H’sKisses

annaria said:


> View attachment 5382241
> View attachment 5382242
> 
> 
> I swear I was only going to go in to have a look at a cushion!
> 
> Came home with a Picotin 22 Mauve Sylvestre and a pair of Eloge that are insanely comfortable.



would love modeling pics and a review in the shoe thread of the mules, if you’re so inclined! I’ve been wondering if these were comfy!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I can't contain my excitement !! Introducing to you my  GETA bag in caramel color in Chevre Mysore and gold hardware !


----------



## Jadpe

Mari_Roma said:


> My very first QB ever    K25 PHW, box
> 
> ps I’d like to thank to all the lovely ladies here who support me in taking a decision


What a beautiful bag! I'm picking up my K25 box GHW this week  Apparently a couple of box Kelly's are poping up in Europe 
How long are you for reference?


----------



## Mapoon

Mari_Roma said:


> My very first QB ever    K25 PHW, box
> 
> ps I’d like to thank to all the lovely ladies here who support me in taking a decision


Congrats she’s so stunning!!  There’s just something about a box leather Kelly..it’s so classy and elegant…


----------



## Chanelandco

My SO finally arrived.


----------



## DolceDolce

Chanelandco said:


> My SO finally arrived.


Congratulations! very pretty


----------



## Fashionista2

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I can't contain my excitement !! Introducing to you my  GETA bag in caramel color in Chevre Mysore and gold hardware !
> 
> View attachment 5382354


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL


----------



## baileylab

K25 togo ghw Vert de Gris


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

What a stunning color and with GHW!!! I love your new bag!



baileylab said:


> K25 togo ghw Vert de Gris


----------



## bkclove

Chanelandco said:


> My SO finally arrived.


Cute! Loving the inside!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Fashionista2 said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL


Thank you.


----------



## Roe

I had to get these for by blue birkin 
And the sandals were so pretty that I could not resist.


----------



## jourai27

A pair of Extra sandals, Oran sandals, bride a brac bag and a Garden party in biscuit! Never expected myself to get a GP but when the SA showed me the day I randomly popped in, I thought the color was too cute to pass up (plus we were vacationing in Hawaii and I didn’t want to go home with regrets lol).


----------



## rravic

Roe said:


> I had to get these for by blue birkin
> And the sandals were so pretty that I could not resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382711
> View attachment 5382712


What colorway are those oasis sandals?


----------



## atlantique

Bandouliere for my Bolide 31


----------



## ka3na20

I already liked this pc way way back but never thought I could still buy one since it was seasons ago I believe. I got lucky to have visited my SA the day after they received it.


----------



## casmarine

New to the H forum.
Enjoying everyone’s helpful sharing & postings so far. 

Recent loots


----------



## baileylab

Lucky day for me today!!

Necklace on the right, birkin bracelet on the left.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

ka3na20 said:


> I already liked this pc way way back but never thought I could still buy one since it was seasons ago I believe. I got lucky to have visited my SA the day after they received it.


that's the prettiest H watch I've laid my eyes on!! drooling -- is the wristband Rose Sakura?


----------



## Mari_Roma

Jadpe said:


> What a beautiful bag! I'm picking up my K25 box GHW this week  Apparently a couple of box Kelly's are poping up in Europe
> How long are you for reference?


congratulation ))) yes, it was 7 in Europe as told my SA…. but the first for a long time in box…. Mine should be also GHW but when we open the box it was … PHW what I’m very happy about ))) I’m 168cm, but strongly prefer small bags if not the WTG because of the weight… Hope you will love yours K box as I do )))


----------



## ka3na20

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> that's the prettiest H watch I've laid my eyes on!! drooling -- is the wristband Rose Sakura?



Thank you, Yes rose sakura


----------



## Crapples

periogirl28 said:


> Recent purchases include Carlotta clogs in Black, Orans in Rose Petale, Leopard Enamel in RG, and a bag for Christmas which waits under the tree.




Perio:  I know this is a blast from the past, but do you have any photos of the Rose Orans?  I wanted to see a more real life photo of the color.  Thanks!


----------



## Hermes Zen

I received my Petit H cupcake today from h.com and happy with it.


----------



## periogirl28

Crapples said:


> Perio:  I know this is a blast from the past, but do you have any photos of the Rose Orans?  I wanted to see a more real life photo of the color.  Thanks!






I tried my best but they aren’t easy to photograph accurately. I would say they are a touch more white/ mauve than my Sakura Swift bags. Hope this helps. My not so recent purchase -Orans in Rose Petale (staying on topic)


----------



## Jadpe

Mari_Roma said:


> congratulation ))) yes, it was 7 in Europe as told my SA…. but the first for a long time in box…. Mine should be also GHW but when we open the box it was … PHW what I’m very happy about ))) I’m 168cm, but strongly prefer small bags if not the WTG because of the weight… Hope you will love yours K box as I do )))


Oh only 7! And 2 of them are members of tPF   Ohh I hope I get the GHW K25 because I only wear GWH I'll pick her up tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## Mirame

K25 noir ghw in Togo, pm touch rodeo sesame/craie/lizard, carres volant twilly


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Arceau Petite Lune Watch. it’s so hard to capture its beauty and sparkle!


----------



## jenngu

Beautiful!


----------



## DolceDolce

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Arceau Petite Lune Watch. it’s so hard to capture its beauty and sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 5384657
> 
> View attachment 5384660
> View attachment 5384659


OMG  absolutely amazing!!! Enjoy her


----------



## pearlgrass

Mirame said:


> K25 noir ghw in Togo, pm touch rodeo sesame/craie/lizard, carres volant twilly
> 
> View attachment 5384478



Love your new scores especially the Rodeo Touch, such a beautiful neutral color


----------



## qubed

Hermes Zen said:


> I received my Petit H cupcake today from h.com and happy with it.



I have the same pink Popek!!


----------



## Mirame

pearlgrass said:


> Love your new scores especially the Rodeo Touch, such a beautiful neutral color


Thank you for letting me share! My SA is the sweetest.


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> I received my Petit H cupcake today from h.com and happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 5383974
> View attachment 5383975


Omg it's sooo cute!! Silly question - is it for decor?


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> Omg it's sooo cute!! Silly question - is it for decor?


Thanks!  I love these cupcakes.  Yes, not much you can do with them.    Amazing to see the leather on the bottom is molded like a real cupcake baking cup.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Finally after a long search, the Pop-up lipstick case in Rouge H.. Will arrive in the next day
Now if I could find a replacement Karo in anemone I'd be a happy camper..


----------



## LolaWhisp

FSH goodies from this week: Duo Cosmique scarf in Rose Pale, the Sous l'Egide de Mars wash scarf 90 in Blanc Cassis for my mother in law (it’s washable?! ), and some blush suede Colette moccasins that make me smile.


----------



## parisallyouneed

B30 Barenia Fauve  juste in time for my bday


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

parisallyouneed said:


> B30 Barenia Fauve  juste in time for my bday


What a beauty! Enjoy


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Finally managed to get these Rose sorbet Oran's on the website! I have had quite the journey trying to get these in my size. My lovely SA had no luck getting any from other stores. I think no other store would part with them. I have tried and tried online for weeks to no avail. I just randomly checked again, like I always do and was shocked they had my size! Run to the EU website if you're a size 38, they've got some. Anyhoo, just thought I'd share as I've been getting down at my inability to get hold of shoes I wanted in my size and colour wish, and felt I couldn't outshop the bots, in your face resellers!  They'll arrive just in time for my birthday too!


----------



## Mapoon

I’m so happy to get this clic clac fusion bracelet online (was the only one avail) as my store wasn’t getting it and my SA couldn’t get it transferred from another store. It’s my first clic clac too!  I’m a big fan of either gold or rose gold hardware. Love how you get two colours on one. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Makenna

So-black wallet


----------



## Bearbear6666

Finess necklace, lip oil, regate scarf ring


----------



## Jadpe

Picked up my black K25 GHW in box leather yesterday. First QB and my holy grail   Also bought the canvas strap, matching Les Cles a Pois Twilly and a black Collier de Chien 24 belt in madame leather my SA requested from Italy as it was really hard to find. He's the best . Didn't take the Kelly charm as it was 2300 euro . I'll wait for a Rodeo Pegase.


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> I’m so happy to get this clic clac fusion bracelet online (was the only one avail) as my store wasn’t getting it and my SA couldn’t get it transferred from another store. It’s my first clic clac too!  I’m a big fan of either gold or rose gold hardware. Love how you get two colours on one. Thanks for letting me share!


What a pretty purple colour goes well with the rose gold! Congrats


----------



## Babypooh777

Woot woot... Finally got my pastel pink bag  P18 Rose Sakura


----------



## cubby

My first H bag in box calf, K28 GHW. It’s 22 years old but got it in pristine condition! Now I get why this leather has lots of fans. I am in love!!!


----------



## Book Worm

cubby said:


> My first H bag in box calf, K28 GHW. It’s 22 years old but got it in pristine condition! Now I get why this leather has lots of fans. I am in love!!!
> View attachment 5386048


Lovely. Would not have guessed the age or even close to it had you not mentioned it. 
enjoy


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

My first qb!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> I’m so happy to get this clic clac fusion bracelet online (was the only one avail) as my store wasn’t getting it and my SA couldn’t get it transferred from another store. It’s my first clic clac too!  I’m a big fan of either gold or rose gold hardware. Love how you get two colours on one. Thanks for letting me share!


LOVE this!  I've been eyeing because I love the purple on this    and like you said you get two colors in one.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Goobydoobydoo said:


> My first qb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386504


Congratulations, what a beauty!


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> What a pretty purple colour goes well with the rose gold! Congrats


Thank you so much dearie!!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> LOVE this!  I've been eyeing because I love the purple on this    and like you said you get two colors in one.  Thanks for sharing!


Aww thank you so much dear!!! Go go get it!!


----------



## Winiebean

went to NY for a couple days. Can’t get enough shoes


----------



## Israeli_Flava

H’sKisses said:


> would love modeling pics and a review in the shoe thread of the mules, if you’re so inclined! I’ve been wondering if these were comfy!


+1


----------



## corgimom11

Two new shoes for me.


----------



## sad16480

Goobydoobydoo said:


> My first qb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386504


Congratulations!!! What color is this?


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

sad16480 said:


> Congratulations!!! What color is this?


Thanks it’s vert cypres!


----------



## sad16480

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Thanks it’s vert cypres!


Ohhhhh I was hoping so! It is beautiful! I did a SO in Vert Cypress and wondered if it was too dark, but your bag is PERFECT!!!!! Enjoy her!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hermes Zen said:


> Finally got a chance to take a pic of my new La Pâtisserie Française 90cm.  Although the photo looks red & white it's more cream than white.  It's beautiful.
> 
> Per h.com: limited edition scarf in support of Arts with the Disabled Association Hong Kong, Helping Hand, and The Green Earth, Hermès has personalized the silk twill scarf, La Pâtisserie Française, and printed it as a limited edition with a specialised color scheme.
> 
> View attachment 5377258
> View attachment 5377259



I've replied to my own post from a few days ago in case others are interested in this Hong Kong charity limited edition La Pâtisserie Française 90cm scarf but with a different colorway.  Both scarves were purchased via usa h.com.  I LOVE these colors in both scarves.  

Here's the scarf in rouge, rose and blanc.  Also purchased the Hermesistible Infused Care Oil Beige Sapotille. Love how it feels on my lips!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

sad16480 said:


> Ohhhhh I was hoping so! It is beautiful! I did a SO in Vert Cypress and wondered if it was too dark, but your bag is PERFECT!!!!! Enjoy her!!!


Thanks! It definitely takes on a different color depending on the lighting. I’m excited to see your SO when you get it!


----------



## hibenji

New pegasus


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

hibenji said:


> New pegasus
> 
> View attachment 5387472


dreamiest combo I've seen recently!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

corgimom11 said:


> Two new shoes for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386984
> View attachment 5386985


Hi! Would you mind modeling the second pair for us please? I was considering purchasing these.


----------



## bagsaddicts

Picked up a matching gris meyer calvi duo. And my awesome SA surprised me with this lovely pegase. The black chai nata color combo is heavenly!  I’m screaming internally when she opened the box haha


----------



## foxyqt

Reposting from the 24/24 mini thread, my latest purchase from the Hermès website: the 24/24 mini (size 21) in the new season’s color Gris Meyer  








Tried to capture the color as best as I could, & thought these would be a good reference since I haven’t seen much photos of Gris Meyer in the forum so far. Its definitely a cool-toned true grey with no brown undertones. It is also lighter than Etain. Love love lovvve the 24/24 in this size!


----------



## Chanelandco

hibenji said:


> New pegasus
> 
> View attachment 5387472


Wow ! Congrats!
This bag is perfect.


----------



## pearlgrass

foxyqt said:


> Reposting from the 24/24 mini thread, my latest purchase from the Hermès website: the 24/24 mini (size 21) in the new season’s color Gris Meyer
> 
> View attachment 5387694
> View attachment 5387695
> View attachment 5387696
> View attachment 5387697
> View attachment 5387698
> 
> 
> Tried to capture the color as best as I could, & thought these would be a good reference since I haven’t seen much photos of Gris Meyer in the forum so far. Its definitely a cool-toned true grey with no brown undertones. It is also lighter than Etain. Love love lovvve the 24/24 in this size!



GORGEOUS    Love Gris Meyer with GHW!


----------



## Book Worm

foxyqt said:


> Reposting from the 24/24 mini thread, my latest purchase from the Hermès website: the 24/24 mini (size 21) in the new season’s color Gris Meyer
> 
> View attachment 5387694
> View attachment 5387695
> View attachment 5387696
> View attachment 5387697
> View attachment 5387698
> 
> 
> Tried to capture the color as best as I could, & thought these would be a good reference since I haven’t seen much photos of Gris Meyer in the forum so far. Its definitely a cool-toned true grey with no brown undertones. It is also lighter than Etain. Love love lovvve the 24/24 in this size!


Love it. Grey w/ghw is such a modern looking combo. Enjoy!


----------



## Mapoon

Here’s my latest new-in Hermes Jungle Twilly in Jaune Vif / Canard / Brun. I wasn’t into H until mid 2020 hence missed out on this twilly collection which was launched for Valentines Day in 2020. I have been searching for a little while and so glad I spotted one brand new with receipt from one of my preferred reseller in SG on their Insta stories recently so I quickly text her and managed to get the last one available.There was a black colourway but I do not have a yellow twilly yet so this can go well with my bags (esp my picotin)and a great addition to my collection. I’m so happy to have this little pop of sunshine and looking forward to use it! But sadly when I opened it there was a small pull which wasn’t disclosed in anyway and I raised it up to them but buying from a reseller either new/unused or pre love there’s always a risk that there maybe flaws not capture..it’s on the side with the tag but I think using it on a bag would hide it.. will see if I may consider letting it go later on..but I love it so perhaps not…


----------



## Mapoon

cubby said:


> My first H bag in box calf, K28 GHW. It’s 22 years old but got it in pristine condition! Now I get why this leather has lots of fans. I am in love!!!
> View attachment 5386048


Congrats! It definitely looks amazing for a bag at 22 years!! Kelly in box leather is just


----------



## serene

Loved Hermes Amsterdam!  They have such nice SAs.
I felt like buying something colourful and left with red scarf and twilly. I also like how they individualise the wrappings  feeling like ”collect them all”. They also gave flowers and ice cream in the store.

Did you know that hermes has now smaller version of twillys?? The SA said that because regular twilly is too large/wide for example mini kelly so these mini twilly versions are less than half the width of regular twilly but same lenght are better for mini bags’ handles.


----------



## Hermes Zen

My latest h.com purchase arrived!  Love love love these eye candy colors and Equipe bangles are super light weight.    Loved my lilas bangle and had to add these four.  Perfect for spring and summer fun!


----------



## Book Worm

Hermes Zen said:


> My latest h.com purchase arrived!  Love love love these eye candy colors and Equipe bangles are super light weight.    Loved my lilas bangle and had to add these four.  Perfect for spring and summer fun!
> 
> View attachment 5388628
> View attachment 5388636


You got the inverted olympic rings vibe going on there


----------



## showgratitude

Two pairs of earrings in rose gold-Chain D'Ancre and Ex-Libris, Bastia in Nata/Swift (interior), Ulysse Nano Charm in gold and capucine, Oran Nano Monochrome Charm (all black), Bastia in Box Calfskin with Swift Calfskin lining (This is really nice in person..just couldn't capture its shine and smoothness on camera).  Delighted and surprised that I was able to get the last two online and that that they were still available when I checked out!  All the rest, I bought from my SA.


----------



## Zkg1977

I picked up this vert cypres Bastia on Hermes.com last week.  I love this color and I'm a sucker for SLGs!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

jourai27 said:


> A pair of Extra sandals, Oran sandals, bride a brac bag and a Garden party in biscuit! Never expected myself to get a GP but when the SA showed me the day I randomly popped in, I thought the color was too cute to pass up (plus we were vacationing in Hawaii and I didn’t want to go home with regrets lol).


how do you like the Extra sandals?


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> My latest h.com purchase arrived!  Love love love these eye candy colors and Equipe bangles are super light weight.    Loved my lilas bangle and had to add these four.  Perfect for spring and summer fun!
> 
> View attachment 5388628
> View attachment 5388636


Was just about to say the same thing...adding some colourful bohemian vibes too!!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

hibenji said:


> New pegasus
> 
> View attachment 5387472


I’m waiting for this to arrive to my store for me


----------



## jourai27

LovingTheOrange said:


> how do you like the Extra sandals?


Pretty comfortable so far and I didn’t have to size up. I sized up on the Chypre sandals so thought I might have to for these but my usual size fit perfectly!


----------



## Meeju

showgratitude said:


> Two pairs of earrings in rose gold-Chain D'Ancre and Ex-Libris, Bastia in Nata/Swift (interior), Ulysse Nano Charm in gold and capucine, Oran Nano Monochrome Charm (all black), Bastia in Box Calfskin with Swift Calfskin lining (This is really nice in person..just couldn't capture its shine and smoothness on camera).  Delighted and surprised that I was able to get the last two online and that that they were still available when I checked out!  All the rest, I bought from my SA.
> 
> View attachment 5388678


Wow...I'm debating about getting the earrings. Seeing your post makes me want more.


----------



## showgratitude

Meeju said:


> Wow...I'm debating about getting the earrings. Seeing your post makes me want more.


Love them..they are small yet very chic.


----------



## loh

I haven't been on tpf much as of late but getting around to sharing some of my recent purchases which include a leather jacket, K28 in rouge grenat with ghw and some silver jewelry.  I know I'm forgetting other things...


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Just pulled the trigger on this Chèvre Bolide 31 listed as Raisin in title, but Prune in description (I think it's Raisin)  :


----------



## thriftyandlux

Just in time for my first mother's day  my podium order from last year. K28 in Barenia Faubourg


----------



## cloee

Quadrige Twilly ring
Les Folies du Ciel Twilly
Ever chaine d’ancre necklace


----------



## thriftyandlux

880 said:


> @thriftyandlux , congrats on motherhood and on receipt of your gorgeous podium bag! I am so happy for you!


Thank you so so much


----------



## Book Worm

thriftyandlux said:


> Just in time for my first mother's day  my podium order from last year. K28 in Barenia Faubourg
> View attachment 5389786


Beautiful


----------



## rachrach1017

Well I guess I’m just another typical one here. Adding another Avalon blanket to the couch


----------



## tlamdang08

Glassware, dinner plate and a book


----------



## oshinex

excuse my ignorance but are those two glassware vases?


----------



## Hanash

Chanelandco said:


> My SO finally arrived.



Congrats - this is stunning!


----------



## lill_canele

oshinex said:


> excuse my ignorance but are those two glassware vases?



I think they’re drinking glasses?

I had a coffee in one of those when I was in Greece.


----------



## papertiger

foxyqt said:


> Reposting from the 24/24 mini thread, my latest purchase from the Hermès website: the 24/24 mini (size 21) in the new season’s color Gris Meyer
> 
> View attachment 5387694
> View attachment 5387695
> View attachment 5387696
> View attachment 5387697
> View attachment 5387698
> 
> 
> Tried to capture the color as best as I could, & thought these would be a good reference since I haven’t seen much photos of Gris Meyer in the forum so far. Its definitely a cool-toned true grey with no brown undertones. It is also lighter than Etain. Love love lovvve the 24/24 in this size!



Lovely colour, lovely bag


----------



## Chanelandco

Hanash said:


> Congrats - this is stunning!


Thank you !


----------



## JessicaWBath

In-The-Loop Compact Wallet - chevre Mysore - Bleu Celeste and Rouge de Coeur.

These are all over H.com in the US, but hard to find in the UK. 
Was delighted to find this little munchkin in Hermes on New Bond Street in London!

(And a really reasonable - for Hermes! - price point for something so functional, compared to the price of some of the other wallets / coin purses / phone cases!). 

Also picked up some nail varnishes - they had Orange Boîte, which is out of stock everywhere else including the UK Hermes website. Not sure I'm brave enough to wear it though - but who can resist that name!?!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

My new Orans arrived today, absolutely delighted with them. Such a lovely colour combo


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Worth the wait.


----------



## deedeedor




----------



## foonyy

tlamdang08 said:


> Glassware, dinner plate and a book
> 
> View attachment 5389893


Do you mind sharing the price for the beautiful glassware?


----------



## tlamdang08

foonyy said:


> Do you mind sharing the price for the beautiful glassware?


$205 each


----------



## deedeedor

took him out n abt the first time


----------



## nashpoo

tlamdang08 said:


> $205 each


Piggybacking.. do you mind sharing the product code? I’ve never seen these before!! They’re very pretty.


----------



## Logic

Bought some twillies from the store. The thinner doll twilly is for my mini lindy handles.
it was also my first time purchasing petit h from the website, didn’t know they don’t sell them in store. Love the Cupid that came on the ribbon.


----------



## Book Worm

Logic said:


> Bought some twillies from the store. The thinner doll twilly is for my mini lindy handles.
> it was also my first time purchasing petit h from the website, didn’t know they don’t sell them in store. Love the Cupid that came on the ribbon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391008


Twilly twin here …recently bought the one on the extreme right


----------



## pony

Technically I didn’t buy it, my husband´s gift for Easter. I love it!


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Bought some twillies from the store. The thinner doll twilly is for my mini lindy handles.
> it was also my first time purchasing petit h from the website, didn’t know they don’t sell them in store. Love the Cupid that came on the ribbon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391008


Congrats on your new ins!!  Twinning on the exact hermy charm!! I actually thought your store sells petit H....since there was the pop h there awhile ago? That cupid charm is soooo nice!! I am waiting for the white/black version of the key twilly (in normal size) which is still "on its way" for a few months now...hahaha


----------



## Hermes Zen

Passades et Serp 90cm double sided scarf.  Sharing front and back photos below.  I have mostly bright color scarves so this was a nice add to my collection.


----------



## jax818

My scores today!  Saint Germain boots, chain dancer’ ring, and my SA totally surprised me with a B25 Beton!!!


----------



## Mapoon

I spotted this online yesterday afternoon (and received it today how quick is the overnight delivery from another AU state) Though the stores are apparently receiving them I m didn’t want to miss out as I love colours! This is the new season mini pop H earrings in malachite with gold hardware!    I have a pink pair which I may use with one of these for Christmas lol!! I’m not a fan of this new packaging/pouch…I much preferred the black felt versions…the earrings are hard to take out from the pouch…and the paper bag they have me is sooo small..


----------



## umamanikam

My latest hermes purchase after a very long time .The passant wallet


----------



## jgodcheergrl

B25 Rose Tyrien in Epsom Leather with SHW. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## designsgood

baileylab said:


> K25 togo ghw Vert de Gris


I really love Vert de Gris  It is a beauty, congratulations!


----------



## bkclove

So happy to have gotten offered a Verrou 21 Gold with Permabrass. Not originally on my wishlist, but it was love at first sight. What an underrated bag!


----------



## claritaaa27

Picotin 18 cargo in nata and ulysse nano book charm 

Wondering if I should use protective spray for the picotin.. Any recommendations please?


----------



## Hermes Zen

Received marble silk doll twillies from h.com. Such small art beauties!!


----------



## Ball

Mapoon said:


> I spotted this online yesterday afternoon (and received it today how quick is the overnight delivery from another AU state) Though the stores are apparently receiving them I m didn’t want to miss out as I love colours! This is the new season mini pop H earrings in malachite with gold hardware!    I have a pink pair which I may use with one of these for Christmas lol!! I’m not a fan of this new packaging/pouch…I much preferred the black felt versions…the earrings are hard to take out from the pouch…and the paper bag they have me is sooo small..
> 
> View attachment 5391549
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391550


I agree with everything you said.  I like the old velvet version much better!  I love green color - got the mini pop H necklace in the same exact color as your earrings.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Xthgirl

Finally got a pop of color card holder in vert jade ghw. Also got this geegee camail charm in a colorway that i want.

Not a fan of wallets since i only carry cards.


----------



## Katnguyen2

My first Hermes purchase. Picotin 18 Gold.


----------



## Baikinman

mini pop h earrings in lilac.


----------



## DR2014

Duplicate post, from special order thread: 
Finally, after two loooong years, my SO has arrived!!!! K sellier, 28cm, Chevre, Rouge H exterior and rouge de coeur interior, brushed gold hardware.


----------



## Hanash

DR2014 said:


> Duplicate post, from special order thread:
> Finally, after two loooong years, my SO has arrived!!!! K sellier, 28cm, Chevre, Rouge H exterior and rouge de coeur interior, brushed gold hardware.


What a gorgeous combination - enjoy!


----------



## DR2014

Hanash said:


> What a gorgeous combination - enjoy!


Thank you!!


----------



## step2005

Calvi Mauve S from H.com, Mosaïque plates as a gift & Kelly Danse from boutique.


----------



## Xthgirl

The new hac a dos pm backpack in noir togo, phw. 
Men’s bag but i can totally rock it when im wearing birkenstocks, cropped tattered jeans and a tshirt  

Smells so good.


----------



## Xthgirl

htxgirl said:


> The new hac a dos pm backpack in noir togo, phw.
> Men’s bag but i can totally rock it when im wearing birkenstocks, cropped tattered jeans and a tshirt
> 
> Smells so good.
> 
> View attachment 5393298



Supposedly this is a version of the birkin bag


----------



## ffy22

Mauve bags


----------



## DA Club

Latest purchases in last couple weeks. I took a couple year hiatus from H and came back big!

First bag K25 Etoupe swift GHW from Paris FSH. Got lucky with the lottery system there and stock was so good! My SA gave me at least five choices (all Kelly’s) to pick from and I chose this.

Second bag I couldn’t pass up cause Fashionphile listed it under retail. They listed it as a Birkin 30cm Clemence in Etain with PHW but pretty sure they got the color wrong. I have an email into them. I think it’s either Ebene or maybe Vert Bronze since it has an olive undertone.


----------



## Ball

htxgirl said:


> The new hac a dos pm backpack in noir togo, phw.
> Men’s bag but i can totally rock it when im wearing birkenstocks, cropped tattered jeans and a tshirt
> 
> Smells so good.
> 
> View attachment 5393298


This is out in the boutique now? Would you mind sharing if you are in the US? I have been eyeing on this!


----------



## Xthgirl

Ball said:


> This is out in the boutique now? Would you mind sharing if you are in the US? I have been eyeing on this!




yes got them at US boutique. I would say they do keep them “at the back” if that makes sense. The SA did say these are new and you can barely see them on google yet. Saw a dark blue version of this too.


----------



## EatLoveLaugh

My purchase today. Kelly 25. 
I’m over the moon.  So lucky to have such an awesome SA!


----------



## audreylita

htxgirl said:


> Supposedly this is a version of the birkin bag


The Birkin was created for actress Jane Birkin in the 1980s. The HAC has been in production for over 100 years.


----------



## Ball

htxgirl said:


> yes got them at US boutique. I would say they do keep them “at the back” if that makes sense. The SA did say these are new and you can barely see them on google yet. Saw a dark blue version of this too.


Thank you very much!  I will text my SA to get in line!  Would you mind sharing the price too?


----------



## caffelatte

Ball said:


> This is out in the boutique now? Would you mind sharing if you are in the US? I have been eyeing on this!



I also saw this in the US last week! My SA brought it to the fitting room for me, it wasn't on the shelf so you may have to ask. Sorry, I didn't ask the price.


----------



## 27leborse

DA Club said:


> Latest purchases in last couple weeks. I took a couple year hiatus from H and came back big!
> 
> First bag K25 Etoupe swift GHW from Paris FSH. Got lucky with the lottery system there and stock was so good! My SA gave me at least five choices (all Kelly’s) to pick from and I chose this.
> 
> Second bag I couldn’t pass up cause Fashionphile listed it under retail. They listed it as a Birkin 30cm Clemence in Etain with PHW but pretty sure they got the color wrong. I have an email into them. I think it’s either Ebene or maybe Vert Bronze since it has an olive undertone.
> 
> View attachment 5393826
> View attachment 5393827


Looks like Vert Bronze to me!


----------



## Mrs Beckham

Mini Roulis matte alligator beton lghw!
Couldn’t resist this beauty


----------



## WingNut

Mrs Beckham said:


> Mini Roulis matte alligator beton lghw!
> Couldn’t resist this beauty


Be still my heart. This is gorgeous!


----------



## Gee_Gee_Bby

My very first Hermes and it just arrived today! I got it from the Hermes website and I was so happy cuz it's literally in my dream color (gold + GHW) and dream size (26)


----------



## idlehen

First boutique Hermes purchase - Picotin 18 in Etoupe Clemence leather with SHW and a twilly to spruce it up.


----------



## Ball

caffelatte said:


> I also saw this in the US last week! My SA brought it to the fitting room for me, it wasn't on the shelf so you may have to ask. Sorry, I didn't ask the price.


Thank you so much for sharing the Intel!


----------



## Xthgirl

Gee_Gee_Bby said:


> My very first Hermes and it just arrived today! I got it from the Hermes website and I was so happy cuz it's literally in my dream color (gold + GHW) and dream size (26)



congrats. There’s no turning back


----------



## Gee_Gee_Bby

htxgirl said:


> congrats. There’s no turning back


Thanks! Yes I’m so excited to start this journey haha


----------



## Hermes Zen

The boutique was open yesterday, Sunday, for Mothers Day purchases.  I got an OP'H and Cravate Mors enamel bangle bracelet, Space Derby Muffler in black & White with large polka dots and a Nano Uylsee bag charm in etoupe & alezan strap.  They included complimentary fragrance samples, lipstick samples and a cute charm made of silk scarf that had a nice scent to it. All in all it was a fun visit to H.


----------



## Prinipessa

Hermes Zen said:


> The boutique was open yesterday, Sunday, for Mothers Day purchases.  I got an OP'H and Cravate Mors enamel bangle bracelet, Space Derby Muffler in black & White with large polka dots and a Nano Uylsee bag charm in etoupe & alezan strap.  They included complimentary fragrance samples, lipstick samples and a cute charm made of silk scarf that had a nice scent to it. All in all it was a fun visit to H.
> 
> View attachment 5394706
> View attachment 5394707
> View attachment 5394708


wow gorgeous.  There is your boutique located?


----------



## Hermes Zen

Prinipessa said:


> wow gorgeous.  There is your boutique located?


Thank you!  I see my bracelets and muffler are on h.com right now.  I'm on west coast usa.  I've never been when H have opened on a Sunday.  I have heard, don't know if all H stores do this, have opened on a Sunday for December holiday too. If that's of interest, ask your store if they plan on a special Sunday open.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Constance to go. Epsom. Nata ficelle with lizard.


----------



## c18027

htxgirl said:


> Not purchases but i bugged h.com to send me these petit H charms because my petit H order didnt come with these. Sadly, they didnt send me petit H ribbon either.
> 
> anybody know what color these are?
> View attachment 5394605


IMO, Rose Tea and Trench.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Just got this delightful little book, “Straight from the Horse’s Mouth” (original French version is titled, “Hermès de Vives Voix”) by Luc and Alice Charbin.


----------



## hhyliu

thriftyandlux said:


> Just in time for my first mother's day  my podium order from last year. K28 in Barenia Faubourg
> View attachment 5389786


It's so beautiful, wish to smell this beautiful leather in person


----------



## balthus

Not sure if this is technically a “Hermes” purchase so please delete if inappropriate but my copy of "Hermes Straight From The Horses Mouth" arrived today and it is lovely.  The illustrations are just wonderful.


----------



## etoile de mer

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Just got this delightful little book, “Straight from the Horse’s Mouth” (original French version is titled, “Hermès de Vives Voix”) by Luc and Alice Charbin.
> View attachment 5395370





balthus said:


> Not sure if this is technically a “Hermes” purchase so please delete if inappropriate but my copy of "Hermes Straight From The Horses Mouth" arrived today and it is lovely.  The illustrations are just wonderful.
> View attachment 5395954
> View attachment 5395965
> View attachment 5395958
> View attachment 5395957
> View attachment 5395955
> View attachment 5395960
> View attachment 5395959
> View attachment 5395963
> View attachment 5395964
> View attachment 5395956
> View attachment 5395962
> View attachment 5395961



@cakeymakeybakey and @balthus, thanks so much for sharing!  Fun!!


----------



## balthus

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Just got this delightful little book, “Straight from the Horse’s Mouth” (original French version is titled, “Hermès de Vives Voix”) by Luc and Alice Charbin.
> View attachment 5395370


Mine just arrived today!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Oasis sandals


----------



## Bags100

Mrs Beckham said:


> Mini Roulis matte alligator beton lghw!
> Couldn’t resist this beauty


Love it! Are we suppose to get CITES paper with every exotic purchase?


----------



## LVCH4ever

Hermes EZE 30 Sandal (US$630) made in Spain


----------



## audreylita

Bags100 said:


> Love it! Are we suppose to get CITES paper with every exotic purchase?


Yes.  I was picking up a special order exotic at a boutique and saw the salesperson take the CITES out of the box and was going to throw it away.  I had to explain to him exactly what it was.


----------



## by_nina

This Kelly is my first Hermes  I cannot believe it that it's from 1991 I'm sensing that the addiction has started


----------



## Hikar1

by_nina said:


> This Kelly is my first Hermes  I cannot believe it that it's from 1991 I'm sensing that the addiction has started
> View attachment 5396644



If I may ask, where did you score such a beauty?? It's in an incredible condition!


----------



## JavaJo

Got this hat today!  This colour makes me so happy!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Definitely with alligator


----------



## Hermes Zen

H delivery today! Marble Silk 90cm scarf   and an OP’H bracelet.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Rouge Hermes Poppy Lip Shine


----------



## BB8

Late post: White Chypres and white mini pop H earrings, both reserved by my thoughtful SA.


----------



## ali74

My beautiful, new to me, buffalo skipper Birkin 35, in bleu indigo.


----------



## by_nina

Hikar1 said:


> If I may ask, where did you score such a beauty?? It's in an incredible condition!


I bought it from Luxury Promise!  The condition is excellent


----------



## Monique1004

Some scarves o've been waiting on & new strap for my H watch.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Some little purchases in the last month, but so pleased with them! 

Elixir des Merveilles (my current favourite perfume), a Mini Kelly Double Tour in noir swift with PHW (found this size stacks really well with my Cartier love), small CDC ring in silver (really impressed with this and now so tempted to buy other H silver jewellery!) and a lip oil in Rose Kola, this is a perfect neutral touch of colour and I really love that it actually smells like Kola


----------



## DoggieBags

Something I inquired about last year arrived a few days ago. Constance 24 in marble silk. As I oohed and aaahed over it at the store in my mind I’m thinking this is never going to a restaurant lol. Can you imagine if someone spilled red wine on it  It’s really gorgeous.


----------



## Elly_N

Went to the store today, for the first time this year. Picked up some accessories. Zebra Pegasus giant triangle in marine, braided oran sandals in noir, Hermesistible in Rose Kola, Neobain case, Hermes Bain, and small Bolide case. Waiting for a few other things on order


----------



## Logic

Picked up a twilly and cashmere scarf, feels so soft and luxurious. My first winter scarf from Hermes.

If anyone has this twilly can you please let me know if there’s a tag on it as mine doesn’t have any (the ones that are sown in)


----------



## smallfry

Logic said:


> Picked up a twilly and cashmere scarf, feels so soft and luxurious. My first winter scarf from Hermes.
> 
> If anyone has this twilly can you please let me know if there’s a tag on it as mine doesn’t have any (the ones that are sown in)



Do you mean the care tag?  It should have one (I don't own this twilly, but searched for a picture).


----------



## Hermes Zen

DoggieBags said:


> Something I inquired about last year arrived a few days ago. Constance 24 in marble silk. As I oohed and aaahed over it at the store in my mind I’m thinking this is never going to a restaurant lol. Can you imagine if someone spilled red wine on it  It’s really gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397398
> View attachment 5397399


CONGRATULATIONS! It's a piece of art and not going near a restaurant.   I love mine.  Twins!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

My Paris purchases.  aaah I'm unboxing in stages. Love Petit H and these clips and super cute owl bag charms are fun pieces! Thanks for letting me share these cuties. Have a wonderful weekend all.


----------



## saligator

Squeeeee! This just arrived and is still in its box (we let them sit for a few days). 

It was on order from the boutique:

Charmes des Plages Normandes - Colorway 01

I LOVE IT!!!

Will share more when I unbox and open, but I'm so excited about the giant size and I love the print and colors.


----------



## lizardlife

Hermes Zen said:


> My Paris purchases.  aaah I'm unboxing in stages. Love Petit H and these clips and super cute owl bag charms are fun pieces! Thanks for letting me share these cuties. Have a wonderful weekend all.
> 
> View attachment 5397582
> View attachment 5397583
> View attachment 5397584
> View attachment 5397585
> View attachment 5397586
> View attachment 5397587



LOVE this. Can I ask for the price the petit h owl?


----------



## Hermes Zen

lizardlife said:


> LOVE this. Can I ask for the price the petit h owl?


The owls/hibouton charm petit h is 410€.  Sooo CUTE!  Happy you LOVE them!!


----------



## lizardlife

Hermes Zen said:


> The owls/hibouton charm petit h is 410€.  Sooo CUTE!  Happy you LOVE them!!



They are the best and the derpiest. Thank you so much for the price. I'm headed to Europe for the summer so I need to get my ducks (owls?) lined up to try to grab one.


----------



## BB8

Freshly unboxed: my new scarf and scarf ring.


----------



## Vikikiii

Logic said:


> Picked up a twilly and cashmere scarf, feels so soft and luxurious. My first winter scarf from Hermes.
> 
> If anyone has this twilly can you please let me know if there’s a tag on it as mine doesn’t have any (the ones that are sown in)



I bought the same twilly in a different color and it does come with a care tag.


----------



## Logic

smallfry said:


> Do you mean the care tag?  It should have one (I don't own this twilly, but searched for a picture).
> 
> View attachment 5397570


Yes, thank you!


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Picked up a twilly and cashmere scarf, feels so soft and luxurious. My first winter scarf from Hermes.
> 
> If anyone has this twilly can you please let me know if there’s a tag on it as mine doesn’t have any (the ones that are sown in)
> 
> View attachment 5397516


Love the scarf in my fav colour!! It’s so gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> My Paris purchases.  aaah I'm unboxing in stages. Love Petit H and these clips and super cute owl bag charms are fun pieces! Thanks for letting me share these cuties. Have a wonderful weekend all.
> 
> View attachment 5397582
> View attachment 5397583
> View attachment 5397584
> View attachment 5397585
> View attachment 5397586
> View attachment 5397587


Wow what a haul babe!!! The petit H owl is only avail in Paris and it’s pretty cute! Congrats!!


----------



## rk4265

My b25 blue sapphire came in. Finally. Has doubts it would show


----------



## maysie

Hermes Zen said:


> H delivery today! Marble Silk 90cm scarf   and an OP’H bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5396929
> View attachment 5396930
> View attachment 5396931



What a beautiful scarf!!! Would you mind showing a photo of the scarf open? Loving The bee details!


----------



## Ball

rk4265 said:


> My b25 blue sapphire came in. Finally. Has doubts it would show


Beautiful shade of blue!  I am contemplating the color for my next B25 and I told my SA noir, blue, or red.  This blue would be dreamy


----------



## Ball

Got a few small items I went in the past Tues.  These are the ones I like the most: 
*Calvi Duo in Mauve Sylvestre
*Mini pop H necklace and matching earrings in Malachite (forgot to take pictures of the earrings)
*Rodeo PM, a color combo from 2020 (telling from the date stamp).


----------



## bagnut1

DoggieBags said:


> Something I inquired about last year arrived a few days ago. Constance 24 in marble silk. As I oohed and aaahed over it at the store in my mind I’m thinking this is never going to a restaurant lol. Can you imagine if someone spilled red wine on it  It’s really gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397398
> View attachment 5397399


That is insanely beautiful!  But really, how often does red wine get spilled on any bag?  That beauty deserves to be out and about!


----------



## nymeria

DoggieBags said:


> Something I inquired about last year arrived a few days ago. Constance 24 in marble silk. As I oohed and aaahed over it at the store in my mind I’m thinking this is never going to a restaurant lol. Can you imagine if someone spilled red wine on it  It’s really gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397398
> View attachment 5397399


Absolutely a piece of art. My only question... which of your gorgeous calvis will be the first to be used with her?


----------



## cali_to_ny

saligator said:


> Squeeeee! This just arrived and is still in its box (we let them sit for a few days).
> 
> It was on order from the boutique:
> 
> Charmes des Plages Normandes - Colorway 01
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Will share more when I unbox and open, but I'm so excited about the giant size and I love the print and colors.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397606


Ah - you're so lucky, congrats!! Please be sure to model it for us! I've been drooling over this photo but I don't think this colorway has made it onto the US site yet...


----------



## Hermes Zen

maysie said:


> What a beautiful scarf!!! Would you mind showing a photo of the scarf open? Loving The bee details!


Here is the link to h.com that has photo of the scarf open.  Hope this helps!  



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/marble-silk-brides-de-gala-scarf-90-H003890Sv01/


----------



## mishelbe

Vanessa beach bodysuit


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/vanessa-beach-bodysuit-H2E3707DI8334/


----------



## Melow

Ball said:


> Got a few small items I went in the past Tues.  These are the ones I like the most:
> *Calvi Duo in Mauve Sylvestre
> *Mini pop H necklace and matching earrings in Malachite (forgot to take pictures of the earrings)
> *Rodeo PM, a color combo from 2020 (telling from the date stamp).
> View attachment 5397983
> View attachment 5397984
> View attachment 5397985


So envious of your calvi duo! Did you get that from the store?


----------



## 880

DR2014 said:


> Duplicate post, from special order thread:
> Finally, after two loooong years, my SO has arrived!!!! K sellier, 28cm, Chevre, Rouge H exterior and rouge de coeur interior, brushed gold hardware.



congrats on such a lovely bag! 



htxgirl said:


> new hac a dos pm backpack in noir togo, phw.



i hope you will post action shots with Birkenstocks and jeans!



DoggieBags said:


> Something I inquired about last year arrived a few days ago. Constance 24 in marble silk. As I oohed and aaahed over it at the store in my mind I’m thinking this is never going to a restaurant lol. Can you imagine if someone spilled red wine on it  It’s really gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397398
> View attachment 5397399


what a work of art! I hope you wear this in the best health and happiness!


----------



## DoggieBags

nymeria said:


> Absolutely a piece of art. My only question... which of your gorgeous calvis will be the first to be used with her?


I think this bag deserves the amethyst alligator calvi


----------



## H’sKisses

Ball said:


> Got a few small items I went in the past Tues.  These are the ones I like the most:
> *Calvi Duo in Mauve Sylvestre
> *Mini pop H necklace and matching earrings in Malachite (forgot to take pictures of the earrings)
> *Rodeo PM, a color combo from 2020 (telling from the date stamp).
> View attachment 5397983
> View attachment 5397984
> View attachment 5397985


 Love everything, especially the Rodeo! Did you purchase in store? I’m wondering if I have hope my store will get old stock…


----------



## fabdiva

Im generally not a fan of the clic clac bracelets but I fell in love with the color and unique pattern! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Ball

H’sKisses said:


> Love everything, especially the Rodeo! Did you purchase in store? I’m wondering if I have hope my store will get old stock…


Yes!


----------



## Ball

Melow said:


> So envious of your calvi duo! Did you get that from the store?


Yes


----------



## noegirl

htxgirl said:


> The new hac a dos pm backpack in noir togo, phw.
> Men’s bag but i can totally rock it when im wearing birkenstocks, cropped tattered jeans and a tshirt
> 
> Smells so good.
> 
> View attachment 5393298


I love this!!! Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## mcpro

too cute to pass  this little charm


----------



## H’sKisses

Ball said:


> Yes!



Thank you!


----------



## Bereal

Happy mother's Day! Got myself a gift for Mother's Day. A beautiful blanket and two Twillies.


----------



## Ada123

Kelly to go in Rose Confetti ❤️


----------



## Caramelus

Happy Mother’s Day to all the moms and your loved ones !!!!


----------



## Jadpe

Picked up a new Twilly and a Rodeo Pegase


----------



## jennlt

My first Hermes bag - 24/24 29


----------



## nymeria

DoggieBags said:


> I think this bag deserves the amethyst alligator calvi


Perfect combo!! I think I'm more excited than you are!


----------



## Lejic

jennlt said:


> My first Hermes bag - 24/24 29
> View attachment 5398756
> 
> View attachment 5398754


Gorgeous!


----------



## fatcat2523

So glad Spring has arrived, so did my wishlist items. Blanket 9 months, bag for almost over a year. Blue pale and Nata strap is prefect match for summer.


----------



## jennlt

Lejic said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## getbetterwithH

A fun Mother’s Day present. DH thinks he only has to present his mom with anything (“ it’s not wife appreciation day”), and my daughter is too young to buy presents. She gets very creative with self-made gifts, though. ❤ So I bought something for myself

a Petit h tote bag that caught my eye, with ties as handles, and a new lipstick to add to the collection.

I hope you all had a beautiful Sunday celebrating mothers or simply celebrating life


----------



## Hermes Zen

Happy Mother's Day!  Unpacked more Paris Petit H fun and IMHO useful items. A Sacoche tabouret "carnets d'équateur" (880€), extra attachments Sacoche petit h colorful (120€) and Sacoche petit h green (180€). Also bought my first budy bag charms (444€).  Super cute and very light weight. I am also sharing the H Too Speed key ring ($245) that I got for my DH.  He loves it!  From h.com is the Petit H Limited Edition Magnolia charm ($570).  I never get the pretty colors shipped from h.com Petit H however when I moved the flower piece and showed more orange I changed my mind.  I LOVE it!  Have a wonderful day all.


----------



## cali_to_ny

fatcat2523 said:


> So glad Spring has arrived, so did my wishlist items. Blanket 9 months, bag for almost over a year. Blue pale and Nata strap is prefect match for summer.


Oh my goodness - this Evie is my dream! I could never get past the "matching" canvas straps which never seem to quite match the clemence in the same color, and this combo is perfection!! Was this a SO or regular production?


----------



## fatcat2523

cali_to_ny said:


> Oh my goodness - this Evie is my dream! I could never get past the "matching" canvas straps which never seem to quite match the clemence in the same color, and this combo is perfection!! Was this a SO or regular production?


Same here, the first strap combo I like for a while. Yes this is regular production.


----------



## larissajay

This is an awful picture, but here is my Constance 24 bleu saphir with ghw. Mother’s Day gift from my hubby. ❤️


----------



## fabdiva

Added this beautiful bangle to go with my Clic H and Royal loafers. Nothing beats an Hermes loafer as far as comfort.


----------



## TC1

Some polish and pedicure to match my bday gift slides


----------



## jourai27

fabdiva said:


> Added this beautiful bangle to go with my Clic H and Royal loafers. Nothing beats an Hermes loafer as far as comfort.



Are you based in the US? I’ve been looking for this pair of loafers in this particular colorway for the longest time but to no avail! Would appreciate if you could share the ref code, thank you!


----------



## mesh123

TC1 said:


> Some polish and pedicure to match my bday gift slides
> View attachment 5399501


Love this color! What shade if you don’t mind please!
Thanks


----------



## fabdiva

jourai27 said:


> Are you based in the US? I’ve been looking for this pair of loafers in this particular colorway for the longest time but to no avail! Would appreciate if you could share the ref code, thank you!


Yes, I'm in the US.  My SA tracked them down.  I'll locate the reference code.  I assume it's on the box?


----------



## TC1

mesh123 said:


> Love this color! What shade if you don’t mind please!
> Thanks


It's Orange Poppy


----------



## mesh123

TC1 said:


> It's Orange Poppy


Love it
Thanks


----------



## jourai27

fabdiva said:


> Yes, I'm in the US.  My SA tracked them down.  I'll locate the reference code.  I assume it's on the box?



Thank you! It should be on the box or receipt which usually has the full reference code.


----------



## Mapoon

Presenting my new boucles et camails muffler for our upcoming winter (in the exact colourway I wanted)and behapi bracelet in etoupe / rouge grenat    I couldnt get this through my local SA as the scarf was last season but managed to secure these lovely items through a friend I made through Instagram who helped me to pay first and pick them up from the SG airport and I saved on the GST as well so was a win win!! I am so beyond grateful!!


----------



## fabdiva

jourai27 said:


> Thank you! It should be on the box or receipt which usually has the full reference code.


H221073z.  I also see H000920Y on the receipt.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Hermes Zen

My DH and I were at H on Saturday to pick up his Enzo driving shoes.  I purchased this Minuit au Faubourg 70cm scarf and was given a goodie bag with box of two piece chocolates and a box of tea. My DH pointed out the tea bags were shaped as a horse head.  LOVE!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hermes Zen said:


> My DH and I were at H on Saturday to pick up his Enzo driving shoes.  I purchased this Minuit au Faubourg 70cm scarf and was given a goodie bag with box of two piece chocolates and a box of tea. My DH pointed out the tea bags were shaped as a horse head.  LOVE!!
> View attachment 5399838
> View attachment 5399839
> View attachment 5399840
> 
> View attachment 5399846
> View attachment 5399847
> View attachment 5399848
> View attachment 5399849



I received a box of tea as well when I picked up some nail polish, lip oil and a few other items. My son wanted to hang one on his backpack to match my rodeos


----------



## Hermes Zen

H’sKisses said:


> I received a box of tea as well when I picked up some nail polish, lip oil and a few other items. My son wanted to hang one on his backpack to match my rodeos


How CUTE is that!?!  Happy you got tea too!  Enjoy.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Went to Hermès yesterday and picked up this really cute Twilly. Had hoped for a calvi in a fun colour but they didn't have any.


----------



## milkinako

Bought this hat and loving it!


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Presenting my new boucles et camails muffler for our upcoming winter (in the exact colourway I wanted)and behapi bracelet in etoupe / rouge grenat    I couldnt get this through my local SA as the scarf was last season but managed to secure these lovely items through a friend I made through Instagram who helped me to pay first and pick them up from the SG airport and I saved on the GST as well so was a win win!! I am so beyond grateful!!


Love it  red and black is the best combination, ready for the Australian winter!!


----------



## Logic

larissajay said:


> This is an awful picture, but here is my Constance 24 bleu saphir with ghw. Mother’s Day gift from my hubby. ❤


Great combination and what a lovely husband!!


----------



## Frivole88

B25 rouge vif in veau jonathan leather


----------



## WKN

kristinlorraine said:


> B25 rouge vif in veau jonathan leather
> 
> View attachment 5400030
> View attachment 5400032


I love veau Jonathan. Mine is in gold but yours is so luscious! Love this! Wear her in good health!


----------



## Caramelus

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Went to Hermès yesterday and picked up this really cute Twilly. Had hoped for a calvi in a fun colour but they didn't have any.
> View attachment 5399975


Love the twilly color and Happy Belated Birthday!!!!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Caramelus said:


> Love the twilly color and Happy Belated Birthday!!!!


Thank you, that’s so kind


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

From Madrid store - Orange croc bracelet (shiny) and some scarves and Twillies.   They had a beautiful jumpsuit (white with black print) but I was too tired to try it on and now regretting it


----------



## Chrismin

agreed!


fabdiva said:


> Added this beautiful bangle to go with my Clic H and Royal loafers. Nothing beats an Hermes loafer as far as comfort.


----------



## Bereal

kristinlorraine said:


> B25 rouge vif in veau jonathan leather
> 
> View attachment 5400030
> View attachment 5400032


Congratulations my dream colour


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Love it  red and black is the best combination, ready for the Australian winter!!


Thank you so much babe!! My kind of colour!!! Bring on winter!!


----------



## diane278

I haven’t been craving anything for awhile but when I stumbled across a new phone case, I grabbed it.
I‘ve put the new one aside, as my original is still fine for my needs. But the day will come when I will retire my old case and replace it with the newer one…..

Geez…I love Barenia….


----------



## DreamingPink

milkinako said:


> Bought this hat and loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399981


We are hat twins and poodle twins!


----------



## kerebear

Got these Day sneakers from H.com recently after not being able to find them in the boutique for months. They’re so classic and perfect!


----------



## kadya

So excited for my new-to-me boots in a gorgeous camel color that I got for a steal! (I think the color is gold? Not quite sure but I’m in love.)
Took quite a bit of internet sleuthing to find any info on them, looks like they are from circa 2011 and called the New Castle boot. The Hermes Pinterest account had pinned them which is how I finally found them  They’re in great shape for their age!

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## IronOak

diane278 said:


> I haven’t been craving anything for awhile but when I stumbled across a new phone case, I grabbed it.
> I‘ve put the new one aside, as my original is still fine for my needs. But the day will come when I will retire my old case and replace it with the newer one…..
> 
> Geez…I love Barenia….
> View attachment 5400694



Is this for the 13 pro? I’ve been looking for the updated version but I can’t find it anywhere. May I ask how you acquired it?


----------



## bkclove

Finally a Pegase charm! Now I need a new bag to show it off on


----------



## shmoopienyc

minami said:


> Have been buying stuff weekly at H hahah since I got the B but yesterday I got something soooo lovely  and just had to share  my picotin 18 in my dream pink shade! Rose Sakura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5378867
> View attachment 5378868


Love the pink!


----------



## shmoopienyc

I bought this for my best friend's 50th birthday.


----------



## Caramelus

shmoopienyc said:


> I bought this for my best friend's 50th birthday.


Gorgeous. Wish you were my bestie lol


----------



## shmoopienyc

Frivole88 said:


> B25 rouge vif in veau jonathan leather
> 
> View attachment 5400030
> View attachment 5400032


gorgeous


Frivole88 said:


> B25 rouge vif in veau jonathan leather
> 
> View attachment 5400030
> View attachment 5400032


Stunning!


----------



## shmoopienyc

by_nina said:


> This Kelly is my first Hermes  I cannot believe it that it's from 1991 I'm sensing that the addiction has started
> View attachment 5396644


absolutely perfect


----------



## cravin

Vintage Box Fonsbelle from my wife’s birth year. Was trying for a Kelly but that hunt for over a year showed that it wasn’t to be.


----------



## dingobeast

Frivole88 said:


> B25 rouge vif in veau jonathan leather
> 
> View attachment 5400030
> View attachment 5400032



OMG, that color is gorgeous


----------



## LouiseCPH

New-to-me Plume 32 in toile


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LouiseCPH said:


> New-to-me Plume 32 in toile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401544


 
Wow, this is stunning! What year is this beauty??


----------



## LouiseCPH

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Wow, this is stunning! What year is this beauty??


Thank you, I am so happy with it - can’t wait to see how it works in practice  
It is difficult to read the stamp, but it looks like a G in a square, so 2003.


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

LouiseCPH said:


> Thank you, I am so happy with it - can’t wait to see how it works in practice
> It is difficult to read the stamp, but it looks like a G in a square, so 2003.


you have the best collection of beautiful vintage H-bags!


----------



## LouiseCPH

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> you have the best collection of beautiful vintage H-bags!


Thank you very much!  
A lot of vintage H bags really work well for my life-style (and buying pre-loved works well with my bank account )


----------



## Hermes Zen

I am nuts about Petit H.  Added to my collection is an apron made of canvas material and an oyster kit.


----------



## Enidrock

New-to-me Kelly cut in fauve tadelakt


----------



## fashiongodess*

Enidrock said:


> New-to-me Kelly cut in fauve tadelakt


gorgeous!!


----------



## Book Worm

Enidrock said:


> New-to-me Kelly cut in fauve tadelakt


Love it. I wish they made more of these.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Caramel Geta


----------



## tadhana

Mini Kelly II, Avalon blanket and Pegase.


----------



## pearlgrass

shellan310 said:


> Mini Kelly II, Avalon blanket and Pegase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402846


Wow! Love all your new scores


----------



## Logic

Put my name down for this Hermes Story scarf awhile ago back in Feb, it’s finally arrived so picked up from boutique today. I love the playful design, the animals are so cheery, the butterflies at the ends are very pretty.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Put my name down for this Hermes Story scarf awhile ago back in Feb, it’s finally arrived so picked up from boutique today. I love the playful design, the animals are so cheery, the butterflies at the ends are very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5403039


Congrats dear!  A very beautiful colourway! I love this theme but as I don’t wear it so I didn’t get it though the red (my colour) is avail online…but it’s also very framable…


----------



## Mapoon

shellan310 said:


> Mini Kelly II, Avalon blanket and Pegase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402846


The colour theme for each item is perfect and completing each other


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Congrats dear!  A very beautiful colourway! I love this theme but as I don’t wear it so I didn’t get it though the red (my colour) is avail online…but it’s also very framable…


Thank you  I’m not a scarf person either but thought I’d pick at least one to have since their silks are popular. There were many colours for this design, and your red is still there, second thoughts


----------



## love4HLV

My first pair of Hermes espadrilles, in the color ‘natural safari’. Can’t wait to start wearing them this summer.


----------



## h.cc.lover

Epsom gold ghw Kelly wallet from Waikiki Hawaii


----------



## corgimom11

Purchased two of these smaller lamps and the royal lamp also. Wine glasses I ordered in early 2021 finally arrived. Tshirt is fall/winter and my himalaya orans are here!


----------



## Hermes Zen

More pics of my recent Paris purchases. Another black/white/rose mexico geegee bag charm. A present for a friend. Two giant triangle scarves for myself.  Love floral prints! Included stock photos to show design better.  AND a few Petit H leather and fabric adhesive rolls.  My DH saw these and said ohhh H makes duct tape now.  So I had to give him one to use in his small workshop. Gave him one that kinda came closer to duct tape.  It's the one that is the blue perforated leather roll.  I've asked him to use the pink/purple one (reminds me of the 70's pattern) to fix my photo album that came apart due to age.  Hope it works!  I will post more photos of the Petit H adhesive booklet in the Petit H thread soon.  It has cute drawings on how to use the rolls.  

Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Wonderful purchases. Enjoy them!! ❤️ 

…and now I need Petit H roll.


----------



## lamlam98

A ring


----------



## leuleu

corgimom11 said:


> Purchased two of these smaller lamps and the royal lamp also. Wine glasses I ordered in early 2021 finally arrived. Tshirt is fall/winter and my himalaya orans are here!
> 
> View attachment 5403517
> View attachment 5403512
> View attachment 5403515
> View attachment 5403514
> View attachment 5403516
> View attachment 5403513


The Oran are incredibly beautiful.


----------



## girlbag

Constance slim in Blue france


----------



## by_nina

shmoopienyc said:


> absolutely perfect


Thank you @shmoopienyc


----------



## helloballoons33

My first Gee Gee


----------



## bagsaddicts

Mini E gold ghw & twilly.  Bucket hat for hubby!


----------



## shrpthorn

bagsaddicts said:


> Mini E gold ghw & twilly.  Bucket hat for hubby!
> 
> View attachment 5404101


what a cute idea to lace in a "twillane" ( I think?) into the perforations on the mini-E. I don't have small format silks so I'm not sure - but it looks cute.


----------



## shermes

Purchased the gold oasis sandals  waiting for the perfect pop of colour for my next pair


----------



## bagsaddicts

shrpthorn said:


> what a cute idea to lace in a "twillane" ( I think?) into the perforations on the mini-E. I don't have small format silks so I'm not sure - but it looks cute.


Thank u! My SA gave me the idea. I took that “mini twilly” from the twilly perfume bottle hehe


----------



## Book Worm

bagsaddicts said:


> Thank u! My SA gave me the idea. I took that “mini twilly” from the twilly perfume bottle hehe


Ive done the same….however, just the oval around the H.


----------



## diane278

IronOak said:


> Is this for the 13 pro? I’ve been looking for the updated version but I can’t find it anywhere. May I ask how you acquired it?


Sorry….just saw your questions. I have the 12 pro.…but I don’t know the size of the 13 pro.  I saw it on Fashionphile and ordered it.


----------



## cravin

cravin said:


> Vintage Box Fonsbelle from my wife’s birth year. Was trying for a Kelly but that hunt for over a year showed that it wasn’t to be.



This wasn’t meant to be either. The leather dried out and cracked in a couple places. TRR accepted the return without question once I sent them a couple pics.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## jp824

Just when I thought I’ve reached bag peace, my SA offered this matte alligator mini Constance.


----------



## masanmasan

Totally unexpected !


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Fumizuki said:


> Totally unexpected !
> View attachment 5404668


What is the silver horseshoe exactly? I love horseshoe themed jewellery especially and am curious.


----------



## Angelian

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> What is the silver horseshoe exactly? I love horseshoe themed jewellery especially and am curious.


It’s not jewelry, it’s a bill clip.


			https://www.hermes.com/nl/en/product/luck-bill-clip-H077310FJ00/


----------



## Logic

My marble silk doll twilly, love the multicolour but what I find with doll twillies is that the patterns never align. In this case, the embroidery doesn’t align and had issues on others where dots don’t either.
I’m keeping it as it ties very well.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> My marble silk doll twilly, love the multicolour but what I find with doll twillies is that the patterns never align. In this case, the embroidery doesn’t align and had issues on others where dots don’t either.
> I’m keeping it as it ties very well.
> 
> View attachment 5405240


Aww it's sooo beautiful...that's the marble effect I guess..every one is different!! I cannot wait to see the usual sized marble twilly!!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Just when I thought I’ve reached bag peace, my SA offered this matte alligator mini Constance.
> View attachment 5404479


Even more stunning in person! Congrats! It’s amazing on you, and I am thrilled for you! Hugs

i love my new gold epsom 25B sellier. Thanks to @jp824 for putting sellier B on my SAs radar as a good option for me. At the boutique with the croc chaine d’ancre bag I wore in. (H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit)
then, worn out of the boutique later on . . .


----------



## ScarfBloke

Logic said:


> My marble silk doll twilly, love the multicolour but what I find with doll twillies is that the patterns never align. In this case, the embroidery doesn’t align and had issues on others where dots don’t either.
> I’m keeping it as it ties very well.
> 
> View attachment 5405240


I think what you are referring to is "fussy cutting" fabric that puts aesthetic above the wastage of material.  I agree that when it comes to twillies that fussy cutting should be a priority however that would mean a great deal of wastage for Hermes, so I see it from both angles. 

If you are interested, you can always buy the scarf, unpick the rolled edges and MAKE YOUR OWN twilly!  I have worked out that using a 90cm scarf you would get 8 twillies, but if you chose to "fussy cut" you would get less, but at least you will have the design that you want!

ScarfBloke.


----------



## masanmasan

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> What is the silver horseshoe exactly? I love horseshoe themed jewellery especially and am curious.



it is a bill clip, I bought it with the intention to hang on the bag as a charm tied to the clochette, havent tried out yet not sure if it will work out  attached the better picture from H website


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> i love my new gold epsom 25B sellier. Thanks to @jp824 for putting sellier B on my SAs radar as a good option for me. At the boutique with the croc chaine d’ancre bag I wore in. (H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit)
> then, worn out of the boutique later on . . .
> 
> View attachment 5405263
> View attachment 5405266
> View attachment 5405268
> View attachment 5405267


Stunning!
Have you considered hosting a Closet Slumber Party? We could all dress up in your unbelievably cool wardrobe and have a fashion show with your amazing bags.


----------



## 880

diane278 said:


> Stunning!
> Have you considered hosting a Closet Slumber Party? We could all dress up in your unbelievably cool wardrobe and have a fashion show with your amazing bags.


Awwh, thank you so much! Hugs


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Even more stunning in person! Congrats! It’s amazing on you, and I am thrilled for you! Hugs
> 
> i love my new gold epsom 25B sellier. Thanks to @jp824 for putting sellier B on my SAs radar as a good option for me. At the boutique with the croc chaine d’ancre bag I wore in. (H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit)
> then, worn out of the boutique later on . . .
> 
> View attachment 5405263
> View attachment 5405266
> View attachment 5405268
> View attachment 5405267


The Chaine D'Ancre 

Enjoy your lovely new bag. : )  Great way to start off the week.


----------



## Book Worm

880 said:


> Even more stunning in person! Congrats! It’s amazing on you, and I am thrilled for you! Hugs
> 
> i love my new gold epsom 25B sellier. Thanks to @jp824 for putting sellier B on my SAs radar as a good option for me. At the boutique with the croc chaine d’ancre bag I wore in. (H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit)
> then, worn out of the boutique later on . . .
> 
> View attachment 5405263
> View attachment 5405266
> View attachment 5405268
> View attachment 5405267


Love it. The sellier with the comtrast stitching looks really “crisp”.
Enjoy it!


----------



## mp4

jp824 said:


> Just when I thought I’ve reached bag peace, my SA offered this matte alligator mini Constance.
> View attachment 5404479


Hope you have bag peace now!!  I’ve seen this bag in real life.  It is one of the most beautiful bags I’ve ever been offered.  Enjoy this stunning treasure in good health!   

As an aside, I’m happy to learn this rare beauty is still being made!


----------



## Logic

ScarfBloke said:


> I think what you are referring to is "fussy cutting" fabric that puts aesthetic above the wastage of material.  I agree that when it comes to twillies that fussy cutting should be a priority however that would mean a great deal of wastage for Hermes, so I see it from both angles.
> 
> If you are interested, you can always buy the scarf, unpick the rolled edges and MAKE YOUR OWN twilly!  I have worked out that using a 90cm scarf you would get 8 twillies, but if you chose to "fussy cut" you would get less, but at least you will have the design that you want!
> 
> ScarfBloke.


Thanks for your insights, yes you’re right need to reduce wastage. I’m not too fuss on misalignment on doll twillies as they’re so small once u wrap around hands or do bows, can’t really tell what the pic is.
Normal sized twillies generally do align from the ones I have.


----------



## BB8

880 said:


> Even more stunning in person! Congrats! It’s amazing on you, and I am thrilled for you! Hugs
> 
> i love my new gold epsom 25B sellier. Thanks to @jp824 for putting sellier B on my SAs radar as a good option for me. At the boutique with the croc chaine d’ancre bag I wore in. (H sundress and techno zip jacket from a previous visit)
> then, worn out of the boutique later on . . .
> 
> View attachment 5405263
> View attachment 5405266
> View attachment 5405268
> View attachment 5405267


Perfect! I love both looks on you. The dress fits like it was made for you


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

by_nina said:


> This Kelly is my first Hermes  I cannot believe it that it's from 1991 I'm sensing that the addiction has started
> View attachment 5396644


Absolutely gorgeous pure perfection  congratulations


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

DoggieBags said:


> Something I inquired about last year arrived a few days ago. Constance 24 in marble silk. As I oohed and aaahed over it at the store in my mind I’m thinking this is never going to a restaurant lol. Can you imagine if someone spilled red wine on it  It’s really gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5397398
> View attachment 5397399


Beautiful  congratulations


----------



## by_nina

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Absolutely gorgeous pure perfection  congratulations


Thank you so much!


----------



## Hermes Zen

The last of my Paris purchases. Again Petit H !  My first bag cover casaques (550 euros) to fit K & B25's.  I will post extra photos in the Petit H thread of my K25 and B25 to show how it looks in use.  Thanks for letting me share the goodies!


----------



## Mapoon

Received my marble doll twilly…it’s so pretty and soo small…plan too use it on my mini evelyn, mini Aline or LV nano speedy…glad to have a piece of this collection


----------



## ScarfBloke

Hermes Zen said:


> The last of my Paris purchases. Again Petit H !  My first bag cover casaques (550 euros) to fit K & B25's.  I will post extra photos in the Petit H thread of my K25 and B25 to show how it looks in use.  Thanks for letting me share the goodies!
> 
> View attachment 5406089
> View attachment 5406090
> View attachment 5406091
> View attachment 5406092
> View attachment 5406093
> View attachment 5406094


Ok, so all I can say is that the web designers need to UP THEIR GAME as I had no idea how the bag covers were constructed on the inside.  They are AMAZING and I feel that if the photos were more thorough and the explanations indepth, sales would increase for sure!  Thanks for showing these beauties!

BTW I bought two 'gaffa tapes' yesterday and a mouse show charm thing... so I can't wait to show them off when they arrive!

ScarfBloke


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Not the B sellier but the twilly fringe


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Received my marble doll twilly…it’s so pretty and soo small…plan too use it on my mini evelyn, mini Aline or LV nano speedy…glad to have a piece of this collection


Congrats @Mapoon !!  Twinnies againI like the ends of yours more with the lighter colour and yellow. They’re all different and unique


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Not the B sellier but the twilly fringe
> View attachment 5406111
> View attachment 5406112
> View attachment 5406113
> View attachment 5406114
> View attachment 5406112
> View attachment 5406113
> View attachment 5406114
> View attachment 5406115
> View attachment 5406116
> View attachment 5406117
> View attachment 5406118
> View attachment 5406119
> View attachment 5406127
> View attachment 5406128
> View attachment 5406129


----------



## buffalogal

I have been in a Kentucky Derby state of mind so when I saw this cute tote on sale from the lovely Jan at It’s All Goode, I had to buy it!


----------



## 880

Thank you @diane278 , @Christofle , @Book Worm , @BB8 for your kind words! Hugs

@buffalogal , love your tote and adore Jan at Its All Goode
@sdsurfchick is amazing


----------



## ScarfBloke

I have joined the club!  These have sold out in Sydney, love it.  It is my new favourite!


----------



## Mapoon

ScarfBloke said:


> I have joined the club!  These have sold out in Sydney, love it.  It is my new favourite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406141


It's soo beautiful!! There is still one available on the AU H website!


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Congrats @Mapoon !!  Twinnies againI like the ends of yours more with the lighter colour and yellow. They’re all different and unique


Thanks dear!!  Indeed they are all so different and unique...I cannot imagine how hard it would be to decide if I had a few to choose from....And I do agree with that you meant about the alignment....


----------



## jp824

mp4 said:


> Hope you have bag peace now!!  I’ve seen this bag in real life.  It is one of the most beautiful bags I’ve ever been offered.  Enjoy this stunning treasure in good health!
> 
> As an aside, I’m happy to learn this rare beauty is still being made!


Thank you! Yes, I will certainly be at bag peace for awhile! The only thing that can top this at this point is probably a himalayan…


----------



## Rhl2987

Hermes Zen said:


> The last of my Paris purchases. Again Petit H !  My first bag cover casaques (550 euros) to fit K & B25's.  I will post extra photos in the Petit H thread of my K25 and B25 to show how it looks in use.  Thanks for letting me share the goodies!
> 
> View attachment 5406089
> View attachment 5406090
> View attachment 5406091
> View attachment 5406092
> View attachment 5406093
> View attachment 5406094


I don't even know what these are! I'll go take a look at the Petit H thread!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Thank you! Yes, I will certainly be at bag peace for awhile! The only thing that can top this at this point is probably a himalayan…


Well the year isn’t over yet


----------



## 880

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Not the B sellier but the twilly fringe
> View attachment 5406111
> View attachment 5406112
> View attachment 5406113
> View attachment 5406114
> View attachment 5406112
> View attachment 5406113
> View attachment 5406114
> View attachment 5406115
> View attachment 5406116
> View attachment 5406117
> View attachment 5406118
> View attachment 5406119
> View attachment 5406127
> View attachment 5406128
> View attachment 5406129


Everything is so gorgeous, and I especially adore your new drag bag! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## Logic

My normal sized twilly has arrived and I’m very happy with the colour patterns, I’ve got a bit of yellow which I’ve wanted.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> My normal sized twilly has arrived and I’m very happy with the colour patterns, I’ve got a bit of yellow which I’ve wanted.
> View attachment 5406215


Congrats dear!! Loving this too!! Colours look more vibrant indeed! Please take a photo of both this and the doll twilly together


----------



## cutemitt

Calvi Duo in Celeste, epsom leather


----------



## Ruedubac

Hermes Zen said:


> The last of my Paris purchases. Again Petit H !  My first bag cover casaques (550 euros) to fit K & B25's.  I will post extra photos in the Petit H thread of my K25 and B25 to show how it looks in use.  Thanks for letting me share the goodies!
> 
> View attachment 5406089
> View attachment 5406090
> View attachment 5406091
> View attachment 5406092
> View attachment 5406093
> View attachment 5406094


Congratulations, we might have bumped into each other at the H store without knowing hee hee (I live in Paris.)

I am wondering if you mind showing a photo of the bag cover over your bag when you have a chance in the future as I have never seen this cover in person and wonder how it looks over the bags.
p.s. Interested in the cover as in Paris, some areas are not that safe, so, I might need one in certain areas (please show how it looks with straps on...as I like using my Kelly when I walk my dog) 

Thank you. Hope you had a nice time in Paris.


----------



## Kikiweasel

I was so happy to find these gold and denim Orans in my store! Only 2 pairs in stock and one just my size


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ruedubac said:


> Congratulations, we might have bumped into each other at the H store without knowing hee hee (I live in Paris.)
> 
> I am wondering if you mind showing a photo of the bag cover over your bag when you have a chance in the future as I have never seen this cover in person and wonder how it looks over the bags.
> p.s. Interested in the cover as in Paris, some areas are not that safe, so, I might need one in certain areas (please show how it looks with straps on...as I like using my Kelly when I walk my dog)
> 
> Thank you. Hope you had a nice time in Paris.


Lucky you!  I wish I live in Paris!!  I had posted more photos with the bag cover on my k and b's.  Here's link to it in Petit H thread.  I hope this helps.  Have a great day!   





__





						Hermès Petit H
					

@Hermes Zen are you needing to adopt any "man children" because I LOVE your aesthetic!  Initially I was like - gaffa tape?  Who would buy that?  Now I am "I NEED HERMES GAFFA TAPE NOW".... sigh.  ScarfBloke  I'm sold on this tape!  :lol:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## littlepie

The happiness of today! Both in rose gold. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## _Moravia_

cutemitt said:


> Calvi Duo in Celeste, epsom leather
> View attachment 5406280
> View attachment 5406281



This is such a pretty blue...


----------



## jyyanks

Here are todays purchases!!!  Super excited to get a B25 in Gris Meyer, a marble x-Libris scarf and a pair of Carlotta mules!


----------



## mp4

jyyanks said:


> Here are todays purchases!!!  Super excited to get a B25 in Gris Meyer, a marble x-Libris scarf and a pair of Carlotta mules!



Gris Meyer looks lovely inyour pics!  Congrat!


----------



## Louisaur

So happy 
I honestly thought I wouldn’t be able to secure one, but my SA pulled through


----------



## LovingTheOrange

new shearling orans in vert d’eau 

RUN, don’t walk, to ask your SA for these. The last release (light brown, black, hot pink) of these shearling orans sold out so fast. The recent release has my color, blue, and dark brown!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Ok so I got some lip balm and some gaffa tape and a cute mouse accessory that I will make into something special.

BUT - the tape was pre-used.  It was even cut crooked!!!  Not sure how much is missing as there is no length mentioned so I can't check.  It looks like a bit though.... I am really sad as clearly someone had bought it, used it and returned it.  They even damaged the box!  Don't Hermes check returns prior to selling them to others???  Sigh.  I love the rest of the order though!  Yes I have emailed about it with photos - but really?  The cost of me returning, them replacing... courier costs alone are MORE than the value of the item.  I just feel sad as I honestly feel that you can't trust people - I don't mean Hermes!!!  Who USES something and RETURNS it for a full refund?  This is just wrong.  Both Hermes and I have been screwed and I just can't see how people can sleep at night.  Sigh.

I love the ribbon charms - I got THREE FALLING STARS so I will make them into earring/pendant set for my wife!  I will show you all later when I get around to it!

Forgive.... don't let the sun go down on your anger.... thanks for hearing my rant!!!  

ScarfBloke.


----------



## Book Worm

ScarfBloke said:


> Ok so I got some lip balm and some gaffa tape and a cute mouse accessory that I will make into something special.
> 
> BUT - the tape was pre-used.  It was even cut crooked!!!  Not sure how much is missing as there is no length mentioned so I can't check.  It looks like a bit though.... I am really sad as clearly someone had bought it, used it and returned it.  They even damaged the box!  Don't Hermes check returns prior to selling them to others???  Sigh.  I love the rest of the order though!  Yes I have emailed about it with photos - but really?  The cost of me returning, them replacing... courier costs alone are MORE than the value of the item.  I just feel sad as I honestly feel that you can't trust people - I don't mean Hermes!!!  Who USES something and RETURNS it for a full refund?  This is just wrong.  Both Hermes and I have been screwed and I just can't see how people can sleep at night.  Sigh.
> 
> I love the ribbon charms - I got THREE FALLING STARS so I will make them into earring/pendant set for my wife!  I will show you all later when I get around to it!
> 
> Forgive.... don't let the sun go down on your anger.... thanks for hearing my rant!!!
> 
> ScarfBloke.
> View attachment 5407130
> View attachment 5407131
> View attachment 5407129
> View attachment 5407133
> View attachment 5407135


Sorry to hear about your experience. Wouldn't you just be able to return to H, since the return shipping and handling is covered by H?


----------



## QuelleFromage

I picked up something I never thought I’d find!!! I won’t do a reveal thread because, you know, but any guesses?


----------



## QuelleFromage

And here it is! I wish the colour showed as rich in photos as it really is ❤️


----------



## 880

QuelleFromage said:


> And here it is! I wish the colour showed as rich in photos as it really is ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5407340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407341


Love this! What a stunning dark neutral! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Is that vert cypress??? My favoriteeeee!


----------



## pearlgrass

QuelleFromage said:


> And here it is! I wish the colour showed as rich in photos as it really is ❤
> 
> View attachment 5407340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407341



Congrats! She's STUNNING


----------



## Chanelandco

QuelleFromage said:


> And here it is! I wish the colour showed as rich in photos as it really is ❤
> 
> View attachment 5407340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407341


Loooove vert cypress! Congrats


----------



## WingNut

QuelleFromage said:


> And here it is! I wish the colour showed as rich in photos as it really is ❤
> 
> View attachment 5407340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407341


That is an absolutely stunning bag...congratulations!


----------



## bagsamplified

LovingTheOrange said:


> new shearling orans in vert d’eau
> 
> RUN, don’t walk, to ask your SA for these. The last release (light brown, black, hot pink) of these shearling orans sold out so fast. The recent release has my color, blue, and dark brown!
> View attachment 5407083


These are so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## QuelleFromage

880 said:


> Love this! What a stunning dark neutral! Wear in the best health and happiness!





pasdedeux1 said:


> Is that vert cypress??? My favoriteeeee!





pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! She's STUNNING





Chanelandco said:


> Loooove vert cypress! Congrats





WingNut said:


> That is an absolutely stunning bag...congratulations!


Thank you all ❤️ It’s amazing. I was thinking to get VC I would need an SO and even then the choices would be narrow. Here it is in exactly the 25 retourné I was dreaming of! So thrilled


----------



## mishelbe

Ostrich pochette in Trench with gold hardware  and Grand Tralala Twilly


----------



## Chanelandco

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you all ❤ It’s amazing. I was thinking to get VC I would need an SO and even then the choices would be narrow. Here it is in exactly the 25 retourné I was dreaming of! So thrilled


Pleaaeeeese ! Send some vert cypress magic dust my way. Would love a bag in this color.
Congrats again and wear it in good health


----------



## bagsamplified

ScarfBloke said:


> Ok so I got some lip balm and some gaffa tape and a cute mouse accessory that I will make into something special.
> 
> BUT - the tape was pre-used.  It was even cut crooked!!!  Not sure how much is missing as there is no length mentioned so I can't check.  It looks like a bit though.... I am really sad as clearly someone had bought it, used it and returned it.  They even damaged the box!  Don't Hermes check returns prior to selling them to others???  Sigh.  I love the rest of the order though!  Yes I have emailed about it with photos - but really?  The cost of me returning, them replacing... courier costs alone are MORE than the value of the item.  I just feel sad as I honestly feel that you can't trust people - I don't mean Hermes!!!  Who USES something and RETURNS it for a full refund?  This is just wrong.  Both Hermes and I have been screwed and I just can't see how people can sleep at night.  Sigh.
> 
> I love the ribbon charms - I got THREE FALLING STARS so I will make them into earring/pendant set for my wife!  I will show you all later when I get around to it!
> 
> Forgive.... don't let the sun go down on your anger.... thanks for hearing my rant!!!
> 
> ScarfBloke.
> View attachment 5407130
> View attachment 5407131
> View attachment 5407129
> View attachment 5407133
> View attachment 5407135


I completely get where you're coming from, that's really disappointing! A waste of time and carbon and funds for you and Hermes, the delivery companies and the environment! Hope it gets sorted out easily. Congratulations on your other purchases! What a nice gift for your wife! 

Mind if I ask the product name of the tape and the price? Might be interested too thank you


----------



## pasdedeux1

Chanelandco said:


> Pleaaeeeese ! Send some vert cypress magic dust my way. Would love a bag in this color.
> Congrats again and wear it in good health


I've only managed to get an evelyne in this color. I'm beginning to think my B30 touch VC is going to have to be an aftermarket purchase, sigh.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My Hawaii haul last April.  I was finally able to unbox them all.

Geegee charm,  Pegase charm,  st Honore hat, Davis H Primavera cap,  Collier meli Melo necklace,  2 lipsticks,  geta bag, body cream,  black egerie sandals,  rose boise oran sandals,  lilas fusion earrings,  ammares horn earrings, La folle parade hair clip,  cliquetis twilly,  2 casaque charms muffler in brown and in pink,  and the Aloha rectangular scarf.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chanelandco said:


> Pleaaeeeese ! Send some vert cypress magic dust my way. Would love a bag in this color.
> Congrats again and wear it in good health





pasdedeux1 said:


> I've only managed to get an evelyne in this color. I'm beginning to think my B30 touch VC is going to have to be an aftermarket purchase, sigh.


I didn't move fast enough on a Vert Cyprés Evelyne and have regretted it ever since. I am truly stunned that this bag came my way!! I will send all the VC magic dust toward you both. @pasdedeux1 , there was a VC Kelly Touch 28 at one reseller a year or two ago that I was obsessed with and really, really, really should have bought (it was actually a reasonable price). But I am thrilled with this little 25. Literally everything I wanted, except possibly the GHW - but I think GHW might be better than PHW on VC.


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> And here it is! I wish the colour showed as rich in photos as it really is ❤
> 
> View attachment 5407340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407341


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Martyp

Evelyne 16 in Mauve Sylvestre phw


----------



## Antje_MUC

24/24 29 in Barenia / Barenia Faubourg … in comparison to my almost 20 year old Ardennes Kelly …

So in love!!


----------



## hokatie

My Pegasus and case have finally arrived. I’m in love


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Finally!  My long awaited Kelly 28 in Etoupe Togo. A true surprise.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Craie Pegasus


----------



## Melow

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Finally!  My long awaited Kelly 28 in Etoupe Togo. A true surprise.


Wow! How long did you have to wait for this baby?


----------



## BirkinLover77

QuelleFromage said:


> And here it is! I wish the colour showed as rich in photos as it really is ❤
> 
> View attachment 5407340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407341


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## nashpoo

new orans!


----------



## innerpeace85

nashpoo said:


> new orans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408790


I am jealous !!


----------



## nashpoo

innerpeace85 said:


> I am jealous !!


Time to text your sa!!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Melow said:


> Wow! How long did you have to wait for this baby?



1,5 year. Our H store has been closed for awhile and reopened with new arrangements, staff, management (used to be a very small and personal boutique, now it’s a larger proper H store) - and this is my first purse from the new store. I don’t know if that made any difference, or if they just had many orders and a lot going on during pandemic. I have a new sweet SA though.


----------



## angelicskater16

Went to the Prague Hermes and treated myself to a rose gold with diamonds cdc bangle.


----------



## Crepuscule

ScarfBloke said:


> I have joined the club!  These have sold out in Sydney, love it.  It is my new favourite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406141


So beautiful on you. What's the name of the scarf?


----------



## pearlgrass

angelicskater16 said:


> Went to the Prague Hermes and treated myself to a rose gold with diamonds cdc bangle.



Congrats on your H bracelet! Beautiful stack


----------



## Hermes Zen

I had waited and waited and waited on the Lazy Leopardesses scarf for a long time. I’m not so much an animal print person but those eyes … cute tongue made me do it!  I also added the black enamel bangle bracelet in gold to go with my other recent bangles. Now I need a place to go. Lastly, I purchased a second h.com anniversary limited edition magnolia bag charm. I plan to use with my biscuit b25 in & out, my gold b25 and my etoupe b35. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Tykhe

My new Kelly in Nata swift!


----------



## Fixxi

Tykhe said:


> My new Kelly in Nata swift!


Love that black pegase also!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Crepuscule said:


> So beautiful on you. What's the name of the scarf?


It is the Marble carre I believe....90 cm I think! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Tykhe

Fixxi said:


> Love that black pegase also!


Thanks!! Lol it has been waiting a long time for me to finally get a light colored bag


----------



## bagsamplified

The Sea Surf Fun Passport Tarmac Holder is my first ever H leather product. It is SO BEAUTIFUL I can't get over it


----------



## Mapoon

My SA told me about this twilly in Jan…and most of the colourways have came in but just this white one took sooo long…it’s finally arrived! But was told the black one is still on the way..it’s my first white twilly..it’s quite pretty!


----------



## jennyp507

Constance togo wallet  fresh from the boutique ☺️


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> My SA told me about this twilly in Jan…and most of the colourways have came in but just this white one took sooo long…it’s finally arrived! But was told the black one is still on the way..it’s my first white twilly..it’s quite pretty!


Congratulations!  We are twins. My sa told me its popular especially in white. I would love to have one in black too.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Logic

bagsamplified said:


> The Sea Surf Fun Passport Tarmac Holder is my first ever H leather product. It is SO BEAUTIFUL I can't get over it
> View attachment 5409547


Congrats @bagsamplified , very unique piece, fancy seeing you on the H side


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> My SA told me about this twilly in Jan…and most of the colourways have came in but just this white one took sooo long…it’s finally arrived! But was told the black one is still on the way..it’s my first white twilly..it’s quite pretty!


Congrats @Mapoon on another beautiful twilly! They are addictive, aren’t they!


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Congrats @Mapoon on another beautiful twilly! They are addictive, aren’t they!


Thanks babe!!  They sure are!!....not enough bags to use them for hahahah!!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> Congratulations!  We are twins. My sa told me its popular especially in white. I would love to have one in black too.  Enjoy!!


Thank you so much dear!! Yeah twinning!!!It seems to be the harder colourway to get indeed...I think the black would be nice as well...sometimes the black and white colourways are the way to go for special edition twillys...like for the teatime too...

Love your new avatar!!


----------



## bagsamplified

Logic said:


> Congrats @bagsamplified , very unique piece, fancy seeing you on the H side


Thank you!! I ordered it from Sydney Maison, they are the only store in our country that has them! And the matching luggage tag! I should behave if I want to get the tag too, though..   hope you're well!


----------



## cpr34

My 1st and most likely only Hermes bag for years to come 
My new-to-me Mini Evelyne in Vert Cypress with PHW. Originally wanted GHW but the price for this was really good so I decided to get this instead 

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## nymeria

Love it with the PHW!


----------



## angelicskater16

I couldn’t say no to the RG Diamond Kelly Bangle so I brought it too!


----------



## Elly_N

Picked up a few things my SA ordered.

Eze sandals in Marron Glaise
Collier de Chien 24 bracelet in gold/ghw
Eugenia headband in Rose Sorbet


----------



## iluzbags

jennyp507 said:


> Constance togo wallet  fresh from the boutique ☺


Beautiful!  What is the price of this if you don't mind?


----------



## lunasauntie

The whole bottom row is new . Jaune curcuma oasis, vert d’eau shearling orans, and blue shearling orans. Plus a scarf and some cheval d’orient plates not pictured


----------



## Solday

Newest editions to my Hermes family
Kelly 28 from our trip to Paris in april and Kelly 25 that I was lucky to buy yesterday
So happy with these girls


----------



## acrid82

So I had to part with the Noisette Oran (above), since they were too wide...but I haven't been able to just give up on the Oran yet, so a couple of days ago I ordered the Orans in Gold. Keeping my fingers crossed, when I'll unbox them on Friday, yayh!   

Latest:


----------



## joboca

Picked up these etoupe Orans today in Cannes, love this color


----------



## bagsamplified

The beautiful Escale a la Plage bain pouch. I gasped with amazement when the SA brought this out. She had it with the back design facing me and it is like a work of art. Now I follow the illustrators for my Bain pouch and the Tarmac on Instagram.  

These two summer items both go extremely well together! I highly recommend. They're my first H leather and canvas so very special to me  I asked for the Le Monde du Hermès magazine but they'd run out, but gave me the La Maison publication instead. I can really feel the quality of both pieces. Completely sucked in now


----------



## DME

bagsamplified said:


> The beautiful Escale a la Plage bain pouch. I gasped with amazement when the SA brought this out. She had it with the back design facing me and it is like a work of art. Now I follow the illustrators for my Bain pouch and the Tarmac on Instagram.
> 
> These two summer items both go extremely well together! I highly recommend. They're my first H leather and canvas so very special to me  I asked for the Le Monde du Hermès magazine but they'd run out, but gave me the La Maison publication instead. I can really feel the quality of both pieces. Completely sucked in now
> 
> View attachment 5411378
> View attachment 5411379
> View attachment 5411380
> View attachment 5411381
> View attachment 5411382
> View attachment 5411383



I recently received the La Maison publication in the mail. It seems fancy compared to what I normally receive from H. Can you (or others here) tell me anything about this publication? I’m curious about what might have triggered such a nice book…


----------



## Zkg1977

Elly_N said:


> Picked up a few things my SA ordered.
> 
> Eze sandals in Marron Glaise
> Collier de Chien 24 bracelet in gold/ghw
> Eugenia headband in Rose Sorbet


I love the Eze!  Great picks!


----------



## buffalogal

Bought an ashtray and a couple change trays because I liked the designs. Wanted to find a way to display them. Work in progress ... and room for growth! Lol


----------



## bagsamplified

DME said:


> I recently received the La Maison publication in the mail. It seems fancy compared to what I normally receive from H. Can you (or others here) tell me anything about this publication? I’m curious about what might have triggered such a nice book…


I'm new to Hermès and never knew of this publication. Would be great to hear from others, too, if anyone knows more. 

I noticed they have an index of designers of the items at the back of the book. It seems to be mostly home products and furniture? Haven't read it through. It's hardback which is cool.


----------



## FP03

My first in store bag purchase. Picotin 18


----------



## angelicskater16

last pieces I picked up from my Prague trip.
The bracelet & bangle are made from Lizard Niloticus


----------



## jennyp507

iluzbags said:


> Beautiful!  What is the price of this if you don't mind?


With tax a little over $23k


----------



## 880

jennyp507 said:


> Constance togo wallet  fresh from the boutique ☺


Love this, and I adore your chanel sweater! The combo is fabulous


----------



## Logic

Useless, expensive but sooo cute, how to say no??

Kelly twilly in rose lipstick


----------



## bagsamplified

Logic said:


> Useless, expensive but sooo cute, how to say no??
> 
> Kelly twilly in rose lipstick
> 
> View attachment 5412293


I wouldn't say no either!! Congratulations, perfect colour and style


----------



## periogirl28

DME said:


> I recently received the La Maison publication in the mail. It seems fancy compared to what I normally receive from H. Can you (or others here) tell me anything about this publication? I’m curious about what might have triggered such a nice book…


Increased sales targets for Maison.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Useless, expensive but sooo cute, how to say no??
> 
> Kelly twilly in rose lipstick
> 
> View attachment 5412293


Wow congrats dear!!  Such a pretty piece!! Well...once the charm comes...the bag will come eventually!!


----------



## BloomingTree

Logic said:


> Useless, expensive but sooo cute, how to say no??
> 
> Kelly twilly in rose lipstick
> 
> View attachment 5412293



How cute! Does it open like a “regular sized” Kelly? Wondering if you can put a mint inside or something. Haha


----------



## Logic

bagsamplified said:


> I wouldn't say no either!! Congratulations, perfect colour and style


Thank you! Couldn't get any girlier than pink   



Mapoon said:


> Wow congrats dear!!  Such a pretty piece!! Well...once the charm comes...the bag will come eventually!!


Thank you! Yes, one day, will just have to put a kelly on my wishlist  



BloomingTree said:


> How cute! Does it open like a “regular sized” Kelly? Wondering if you can put a mint inside or something. Haha


Yes it opens up like the bag! It fits a good number of coins, wire headphones or airpods (without the case) and absolutely fits mint


----------



## balen.girl

Evelyne PM, Rodeo and Calvi Duo. Yes, I love my birthday month.


----------



## Mapoon

balen.girl said:


> Evelyne PM, Rodeo and Calvi Duo. Yes, I love my birthday month.
> View attachment 5412425
> 
> View attachment 5412426


Happy Birthday babe! Love them all!


----------



## Martyp

bagsamplified said:


> I'm new to Hermès and never knew of this publication. Would be great to hear from others, too, if anyone knows more.
> 
> I noticed they have an index of designers of the items at the back of the book. It seems to be mostly home products and furniture? Haven't read it through. It's hardback which is cool.


They're trying to push the homeware/furnitures sales. One SA spent quite some time showing me their couches, chairs, lamps... a few weeks ago


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Fourbi and marble twilly!


----------



## 880

balen.girl said:


> Evelyne PM, Rodeo and Calvi Duo. Yes, I love my birthday month.
> View attachment 5412425
> 
> View attachment 5412426


Happy birthday! I hope you wear these beauties in the best health and happiness!


----------



## lill_canele

buffalogal said:


> Bought an ashtray and a couple change trays because I liked the designs. Wanted to find a way to display them. Work in progress ... and room for growth! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411515



Ah! I want that ashtray! I'm seeing my SA this weekend, hope it's there!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Some teddy bear orans in Vert d’eau and silver extra sandals


----------



## jennyp507

This fun Garde-Robe pop Twilly that’s matches many of my bags!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Goobydoobydoo said:


> View attachment 5412491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fourbi and marble twilly!


I love this Twilly! Are you in the US by any chance?


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

MrsPurse18 said:


> I love this Twilly! Are you in the US by any chance?


Yes I’m in the US!


----------



## papertiger

ScarfBloke said:


> Ok so I got some lip balm and some gaffa tape and a cute mouse accessory that I will make into something special.
> 
> BUT - the tape was pre-used.  It was even cut crooked!!!  Not sure how much is missing as there is no length mentioned so I can't check.  It looks like a bit though.... I am really sad as clearly someone had bought it, used it and returned it.  They even damaged the box!  Don't Hermes check returns prior to selling them to others???  Sigh.  I love the rest of the order though!  Yes I have emailed about it with photos - but really?  The cost of me returning, them replacing... courier costs alone are MORE than the value of the item.  I just feel sad as I honestly feel that you can't trust people - I don't mean Hermes!!!  Who USES something and RETURNS it for a full refund?  This is just wrong.  Both Hermes and I have been screwed and I just can't see how people can sleep at night.  Sigh.
> 
> I love the ribbon charms - I got THREE FALLING STARS so I will make them into earring/pendant set for my wife!  I will show you all later when I get around to it!
> 
> Forgive.... don't let the sun go down on your anger.... thanks for hearing my rant!!!
> 
> ScarfBloke.
> View attachment 5407130
> View attachment 5407131
> View attachment 5407129
> View attachment 5407133
> View attachment 5407135



So sorry.

I hope the previous owner gets bitten in the posterier by H-karma


----------



## ScarfBloke

papertiger said:


> So sorry.
> 
> I hope the previous owner get bitten in the posterier by H-karma


Classic! I can see the chaval trotting along and giving them a chic bite mark!

Good news that the courier will come today!  I hope that the tape is a lovely pattern... but I am just happy to get it as while I don't have a purpose for it as yet - the day that I need it I will have it!


----------



## Hermes Zen

My lovely sa got me a marble silk fringe muffler. VERY HAPPY. Also sa found clic h fusion palladium enamel bracelet in lilas and ultramarine, and a 105 bag strap.


----------



## ScarfBloke

Hermes Zen said:


> My lovely sa got me a marble silk fringe muffler. VERY HAPPY. Also sa found clic h fusion palladium enamel bracelet in lilas and ultramarine, and a 105 bag strap.
> View attachment 5412921
> View attachment 5412922
> View attachment 5412923


Wow!


----------



## bagsamplified

Hermes Zen said:


> My lovely sa got me a marble silk fringe muffler. VERY HAPPY. Also sa found clic h fusion palladium enamel bracelet in lilas and ultramarine, and a 105 bag strap.
> View attachment 5412921
> View attachment 5412922
> View attachment 5412923


Beautiful purchases! Love your new muffler!


----------



## fatcat2523

Lucky score of this mini Evelyne in Bleu de France online. I can’t stop myself from getting mini Evelyne. TM leather has finer grain then TC leather, comparison with my Indigo and Blue Pale, also my little collection of mini Evelynes.


----------



## Cams

Little gifts from my husband for my birthday. I love all of it


----------



## raradarling

My new blanket and scarf! Love the colour combinations.


----------



## _Moravia_

Hermes Zen said:


> My lovely sa got me a marble silk fringe muffler. VERY HAPPY. Also sa found clic h fusion palladium enamel bracelet in lilas and ultramarine, and a 105 bag strap.
> View attachment 5412921
> View attachment 5412922
> View attachment 5412923



Lovely colours! Would love to see mods shots of the marble muffler.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

fatcat2523 said:


> Lucky score of this mini Evelyne in Bleu de France online. I can’t stop myself from getting mini Evelyne. TM leather has finer grain then TC leather, comparison with my Indigo and Blue Pale, also my little collection of mini Evelynes.


I’m with you there…I have the TM in bleu saphir and bleu de france and a TC in anemone. I want more!!!


----------



## Ruedubac

Goobydoobydoo said:


> View attachment 5412491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fourbi and marble twilly!


Hello, I really love this twilly but have never seen it in my local store yet.. Is it possible to share the price? as I believe it would not be the same price as regular twilly due to the gorgeous embroidery.


----------



## Fertmd101

My custom cape cod watch — stainless steel diamond frame, champagne face, and green croc strap! So excited to get it in the Fall!!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Ruedubac said:


> Hello, I really love this twilly but have never seen it in my local store yet.. Is it possible to share the price? as I believe it would not be the same price as regular twilly due to the gorgeous embroidery.


It’s almost twice the price of a normal twilly…just slightly under


----------



## deb68nc

My first Hermes bag purchase ever!!! Introducing Constance 18 gold with ghw…I’m in love. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bagsamplified

deb68nc said:


> My first Hermes bag purchase ever!!! Introducing Constance 18 gold with ghw…I’m in love. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413931
> View attachment 5413932
> View attachment 5413933


Congratulations!!! What a very special purchase! You look amazing with it!

I hope it's ok to wish Congratulations in this thread, it's a very special occasion! Enjoy your bag!


----------



## fabdiva

B30 in Nata with gold hardware and Destin loafer. It’s not Togo leather. I forget the name, but it is like butter!!  And yes, I literally fell out and rolled around on the dirty Hermes floor like a six year old when my SA surprised me with it.  I have zero shame. I literally have the best SAs in the world. But my Hermes SA is a doll. He’s so sweet and kind. Not the least bit pretentious.


----------



## bagsaddicts

Such a surprise to find these calvi duos & space derby scarves!  And arles mule for hubby


----------



## tinkerbell68

fabdiva said:


> B30 in Nata with gold hardware and Destin loafer. It’s not Togo leather. I forget the name, but it is like butter!!  And yes, I literally fell out and rolled around on the dirty Hermes floor like a six year old when my SA surprised me with it.  I have zero shame. I literally have the best SAs in the world. But my Hermes SA is a doll. He’s so sweet and kind. Not the least bit pretentious.


Your B30 is STUNNING! Enjoy!


----------



## Caramelus

fabdiva said:


> B30 in Nata with gold hardware and Destin loafer. It’s not Togo leather. I forget the name, but it is like butter!!  And yes, I literally fell out and rolled around on the dirty Hermes floor like a six year old when my SA surprised me with it.  I have zero shame. I literally have the best SAs in the world. But my Hermes SA is a doll. He’s so sweet and kind. Not the least bit pretentious.


Beautiful bag, I wish you had the pic rolling on the floor lol. I bet SAs trade stories with each other of clients doing cartwheels, jumping on couches or fainting when presented with dream bags.


----------



## lunasauntie

Got this pretty sandal in Sèvres


----------



## fabdiva

Caramelus said:


> Beautiful bag, I wish you had the pic rolling on the floor lol. I bet SAs trade stories with each other of clients doing cartwheels, jumping on couches or fainting when presented with dream bags.


My SA literally said, "This would have made the best Tik Tok."  He's used to my antics.  He was cracking up!


----------



## Prada Prince

I was out and about yesterday to celebrate my belated birthday with my besties, and we went to Hermes at opening time as the first part of the day’s itinerary (to try and beat the weekend crowd!).

Although I didn’t have any luck getting hold of the Olympe ear cuff or the Mosaique sushi tray (two of my wishlist items) my SA was so sweet, and managed to get me something even harder to get - a Rodeo Pegasus! 

I’ve been eyeing one of these cuties for ages, and decided to broach the request with him, to try my luck. He said he would see if he could sort me out, and asked me what colour I was looking for. I told him that I’d leave it in his capable hands to choose one for me that would suit my Vert Cyprès B35. 

He disappeared in the back for ages and emerged with such a beautiful piece. Here’s my Rodeo Pegasus PM in Craie/Vert Cyprès/Mauve Pale… I’m absolutely in love with this lil guy!


----------



## lill_canele

A very late part 3 of my bday shopping lol. I was mainly waiting for the scarf but I saw the ashtray I was eyeing online and the sandals were so comfy I had to get them!


----------



## SadlyNotCassey

Wearing my brand new Kelly Belt in RGHW. I couldn't quite remember the colour, just like I couldn't remember to snag a picture of it out of the box because I was too excited


----------



## pearlgrass

fatcat2523 said:


> Lucky score of this mini Evelyne in Bleu de France online. I can’t stop myself from getting mini Evelyne. TM leather has finer grain then TC leather, comparison with my Indigo and Blue Pale, also my little collection of mini Evelynes.



Wow    I love your Evie 16 collection! I have a Beige De Weimer and love to add a *Bleu* shade.


----------



## pearlgrass

deb68nc said:


> My first Hermes bag purchase ever!!! Introducing Constance 18 gold with ghw…I’m in love. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413931
> View attachment 5413932
> View attachment 5413933



Congrats! Absolutely STUNNING on you


----------



## hermesaffection

From Hermes Online - managed to score a Picotin and a Rodeo this month!


----------



## BreezyE

Elly_N said:


> Picked up a few things my SA ordered.
> 
> Eze sandals in Marron Glaise
> Collier de Chien 24 bracelet in gold/ghw
> Eugenia headband in Rose Sorbet


I just got this headband also!  Love it for the pool/summer.


----------



## deb68nc

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! Absolutely STUNNING on you


Thank you so much!!! It’s such a special bag to me. It’s the only combo i love…


----------



## hermesaffection

buffalogal said:


> Bought an ashtray and a couple change trays because I liked the designs. Wanted to find a way to display them. Work in progress ... and room for growth! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411515


Where did


----------



## fatcat2523

pearlgrass said:


> Wow    I love your Evie 16 collection! I have a Beige De Weimer and love to add a *Bleu* shade.



Thank you , I do want to add another brown color in my collection lol.


----------



## annaria

White sandals. I prefer these to the Orans because of the cloth under my feet 

Appreciate that my SA kept this for me for a week coz my schedule just would not work!


----------



## LVinCali

Very unexpected.  After months and months of trying for a crossbody strap for my Kelly (28/noir/GHW) on-line and in multiple boutiques in 2 different countries, I finally found one.  In the middle of a long airport layover and randomly saw an H boutique and popped in.  They had multiple straps to choose from.  I never wear brown or blue, but couldn't resist this one.

Reminded me that H stock is so random.  Maybe I should have asked for the Chypre sandals, a C18, a.....




Now I just have to wait a week to try it on my bag as I did not bring my Kelly on this trip.


----------



## bagsamplified

LVinCali said:


> Very unexpected.  After months and months of trying for a crossbody strap for my Kelly (28/noir/GHW) on-line and in multiple boutiques in 2 different countries, I finally found one.  In the middle of a long airport layover and randomly saw an H boutique and popped in.  They had multiple straps to choose from.  I never wear brown or blue, but couldn't resist this one.
> 
> Reminded me that H stock is so random.  Maybe I should have asked for the Chypre sandals, a C18, a.....
> 
> View attachment 5415595
> 
> 
> Now I just have to wait a week to try it on my bag as I did not bring my Kelly on this trip.


Congratulations! I love random travel finds!


----------



## bagshopr

Just purchased this etoupe Cabag PM from Ebay. It's going to be perfect for summer.


----------



## Hedgehog101

Not sure if anyone else posted this before! Just found this very cute pair of oz mule at the store - pattern of tiger for the year of tiger!


----------



## Logic

bagsamplified said:


> The beautiful Escale a la Plage bain pouch. I gasped with amazement when the SA brought this out. She had it with the back design facing me and it is like a work of art. Now I follow the illustrators for my Bain pouch and the Tarmac on Instagram.
> 
> These two summer items both go extremely well together! I highly recommend. They're my first H leather and canvas so very special to me  I asked for the Le Monde du Hermès magazine but they'd run out, but gave me the La Maison publication instead. I can really feel the quality of both pieces. Completely sucked in now
> 
> View attachment 5411378
> View attachment 5411379
> View attachment 5411380
> View attachment 5411381
> View attachment 5411382
> View attachment 5411383


Came across this luggage tag on US site that will match your passport holder 


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/r.m.s-sea-surf-and-fun-travel-tag-H082874CK10/


----------



## periogirl28

Hedgehog101 said:


> Not sure if anyone else posted this before! Just found this very cute pair of oz mule at the store - pattern of tiger for the year of tiger!
> View attachment 5416137


Just saw these last week. V cool!


----------



## paula24jen

Hermes Zen said:


> My lovely sa got me a marble silk fringe muffler. VERY HAPPY. Also sa found clic h fusion palladium enamel bracelet in lilas and ultramarine, and a 105 bag strap.
> View attachment 5412921
> View attachment 5412922
> View attachment 5412923


I saw the bracelet in store yesterday, it looked really lovely


----------



## imoline

Hedgehog101 said:


> Not sure if anyone else posted this before! Just found this very cute pair of oz mule at the store - pattern of tiger for the year of tiger!
> View attachment 5416137


Hello dear, I am not sure about what I love the most , your forum name ( huge fan of hedgehogs myself ) or the shoes, would you mind sharing their reference please ? 
Thank you very much in advance, and wear them in good health !


----------



## Hedgehog101

imoline said:


> Hello dear, I am not sure about what I love the most , your forum name ( huge fan of hedgehogs myself ) or the shoes, would you mind sharing their reference please ?
> Thank you very much in advance, and wear them in good health !


My invoice shows the reference number to be H222075Z.
I love hedgehogs as well! Super cute! Hope your SA can find them for you to try on


----------



## Hanash

Hedgehog101 said:


> My invoice shows the reference number to be H222075Z.
> I love hedgehogs as well! Super cute! Hope your SA can find them for you to try on


thanks - I'm year of the tiger so will be seeking these out!


----------



## Hanash

Hedgehog101 said:


> Not sure if anyone else posted this before! Just found this very cute pair of oz mule at the store - pattern of tiger for the year of tiger!
> View attachment 5416137



Where were these - were they in the UK by any chance ?


----------



## MightyBigRed

Hermès online, a Platinum Jubilee scarf (!!!!!) and customised Bastia and Calvi in epsom vert cypres/vert vertigo. If only the exterior colour was vert anglais!


----------



## Hedgehog101

Hanash said:


> Where were these - were they in the UK by any chance ?


I am in North America  the reference number should help with your SA locating them for you


----------



## iseebearbears

Just picked this up an hour ago. Ignore the work clothes. (I was totally not prepared for my SA's phone call at noon telling me to come immediately)


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lunasauntie said:


> Got this pretty sandal in Sèvres


Do you remember what this style is called other than "oasis"? I love the lucite heel!


----------



## imoline

Hedgehog101 said:


> My invoice shows the reference number to be H222075Z.
> I love hedgehogs as well! Super cute! Hope your SA can find them for you to try on


Thank you very much !


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Clic H rg in rose dragée, Clic H rg Animaux Camoufles in pastel acidulé and Uni Bangle rg in rose candeur.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Pico 18 Barenia
Twilliane from the fall rtw
Teddy bear orans in orange and Vert d’eau


----------



## 880

Prada Prince said:


> I was out and about yesterday to celebrate my belated birthday with my besties





lill_canele said:


> A very late part 3 of my bday shopping lol



Happy belated birthday! 

@iseebearbears , love your tpm! May I ask where your sneakers are from! Love them and your whole outfit!


----------



## LVCH4ever

Hermes ORAN in suede goatskin; color Vert Electrique (US$660)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

LVCH4ever said:


> Hermes ORAN in suede goatskin; color Vert Electrique (US$660)
> 
> View attachment 5417061


The colour is sublime !


----------



## joeyelgood

A Kelly Belt in Gold Epson, GHW. So comfortable and versatile. Highly reccomeded.


----------



## Book Worm

LovingTheOrange said:


> Do you remember what this style is called other than "oasis"? I love the lucite heel!


Not sure if you got a response or not but they’re on the US Site now - under oasis sandals.
Mods - Pls feel free to move to the appropriate thread, if needed.


----------



## hakyugyu

New OZ mules in blanc gomme and pop H earrings+pendant in malachite


----------



## phoenixfeather

Received my second Evelyne today.    Etoupe PM with GHW.
The other one is a GM in biscuit with PHW.


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Finally able to score a Picotin from my local boutique. What a great feeling after the long wait! Thank you for letting me share 
Picotin 22 Etoupe Silver hardware


----------



## bagsamplified

Marble doll twilly, triplets with @Mapoon  and @Logic   

I was hoping for more of the deep rose pink at first, but I'm liking this pattern more and more. It gives me Anime vibes, not an anime follower but given the heritage of this line I loved that quirk about it . 

Front and back pics with my Tarmac Passport Holder for colour pop! And lipstick samples kindly included by SA.


----------



## Logic

bagsamplified said:


> Marble doll twilly, triplets with @Mapoon  and @Logic
> 
> I was hoping for more of the deep rose pink at first, but I'm liking this pattern more and more. It gives me Anime vibes, not an anime follower but given the heritage of this line I loved that quirk about it .
> 
> Front and back pics with my Tarmac Passport Holder for colour pop! And lipstick samples kindly included by SA.
> 
> View attachment 5418032
> View attachment 5418033


Congrats what lovely colour combo, it’s always a surprise colour mix!


----------



## Marsh888

xsweetdreamx said:


> Finally able to score a Picotin from my local boutique. What a great feeling after the long wait! Thank you for letting me share
> Picotin 22 Etoupe Silver hardware
> View attachment 5417774
> 
> View attachment 5417771
> 
> View attachment 5417773


Beautiful bag and color!


----------



## Mapoon

xsweetdreamx said:


> Finally able to score a Picotin from my local boutique. What a great feeling after the long wait! Thank you for letting me share
> Picotin 22 Etoupe Silver hardware
> View attachment 5417774
> 
> View attachment 5417771
> 
> View attachment 5417773


Congrats!!!   Twinning with you on the exact size/combo !! I totally understand your feeling. I can still remember the excitement when I got mine and still have the unboxing video. Was a milestone birthday gift to myself and my first bag from my current SA.


----------



## Mapoon

bagsamplified said:


> Marble doll twilly, triplets with @Mapoon  and @Logic
> 
> I was hoping for more of the deep rose pink at first, but I'm liking this pattern more and more. It gives me Anime vibes, not an anime follower but given the heritage of this line I loved that quirk about it .
> 
> Front and back pics with my Tarmac Passport Holder for colour pop! And lipstick samples kindly included by SA.
> 
> View attachment 5418032
> View attachment 5418033


Love it babe!  It’s amazing how I how unique each piece is! Congrats once again, always glad to be your enabler


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Marsh888 said:


> Beautiful bag and color!


Thank you 



Mapoon said:


> Congrats!!!   Twinning with you on the exact size/combo !! I totally understand your feeling. I can still remember the excitement when I got mine and still have the unboxing video. Was a milestone birthday gift to myself and my first bag from my current SA.


Thank you!! I couldn’t believe it when the SA told me she got one that day. It was a total coincidence that I texted her to check in after not hearing from her for a while. My first Hermes bag was a Herbag but this one is my first full leather bag from Hermes and now I can finally understand what the hype is all about, beautiful leather, color, and such versatile piece. I am in love


----------



## WenD08

At long last, my Bolide 35, my very first H bag.  A vintage pickup from Fashionphile and I am very pleased.  I was afraid it would be too big but I don’t think smaller would work.  A plus, the interior.  The softest leather I’ve ever felt.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Book Worm said:


> Not sure if you got a response or not but they’re on the US Site now - under oasis sandals.
> Mods - Pls feel free to move to the appropriate thread, if needed.
> View attachment 5417325
> View attachment 5417326


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Marsh888

phoenixfeather said:


> Received my second Evelyne today.    Etoupe PM with GHW.
> The other one is a GM in biscuit with PHW.
> View attachment 5417746


Ackkkk!!! Whata gorgeous collection you have! ❤️


----------



## Hermes Zen

My DH went with me to H.  I love when he goes with me because he appreciates the quality and beauty of H items.  Here's what I got this time.  Added to my growing wood enamel bracelets.  The large wood enameled bangle is fun and gorgeous in person (lilas, cream and a light tan color.  Inside the bangle is also lilas)!!  $285!  My sa and I had to double check.    Happy Sunday to all.


----------



## 880

@Hermes Zen , my DH loves to go with me to H also! It’s fun to shop together 

H RTW appointment today. DH picked out a toile jacket with leather trim than he, my SA, and I all loved! (They also know I love toile, and RTW with a retro feeling). Sleeves are being altered from the drop shoulder (alterations take about two weeks). Runs a bit large, size 38, 9800USD. (I’m wearing a cliquetis (sp?) stretchy, short sleeved t shirt dress from last season and birkenstock slip on sneakers). It looks boxier in the pics than IRL.

i also tried on a deerskin jacket, last pic), much less expensive (I want to say 6600 USD, but perhaps im confusing that price with a matching deerskin gilet/sleeveless dress. Also size 38, running large, kind of a boyfriend jacket style, which is not optimal for my style and body type. I also forgot to take a pic of the ticket. for point of reference, I’m a 40 chanel, 5’2”, medium build.


----------



## tinkerbell68

I definitely try things that I might not have considered when I shop with DH. He suggested I try these shoes on when we visited the boutique on Saturday and they’re awesome! My SA is shipping the right size to me so only have the site pic rn.


----------



## Zucnarf

Souvenirs from Paris to match my Kelly Etoupe
(And LV scarf, I am posting it if someone is looking for Etoupe colors, this scarf is great )


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> I definitely try things that I might not have considered when I shop with DH. He suggested I try these shoes on when we visited the boutique on Saturday and they’re awesome! My SA is shipping the right size to me so only have the site pic rn.
> View attachment 5419818



Ooh, would love to see a modeling pic when you get them!  I think these are so fun but I know my ankles would not like them.


----------



## Zucnarf

Also I can’t remember if I posted Kelly, bought it few months ago. 
At first it wasn’t love at first sight, but now I absolutely love it!


----------



## peppermint_tea

Couple of things I picked up recently: Catena mules, cashmere shawl, twilly and cuff links. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## H’sKisses

peppermint_tea said:


> Couple of things I picked up recently: Catena mules, cashmere shawl, twilly and cuff links. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5419875



How do the Catena mules fit? I've been waiting for this but no availability. Considering the other mules, but would really prefer no hardware...


----------



## iamyumi

B25 in gold PHW joining her big sister!


----------



## peppermint_tea

H’sKisses said:


> How do the Catena mules fit? I've been waiting for this but no availability. Considering the other mules, but would really prefer no hardware...



I usually wear 38.5 for most brands. I do have wide feet and sometimes have to go a half or full size up for closed toe dress shoes (pumps, loafers, dressy flats etc). For the Catena, I went with 39 and it fits perfectly - wide enough so it doesn't need to be stretched and the heel of the foot is flush to the edge of the shoe.

My SA had to do a search for these and sounds like most of the sizes are sold out in the US. I hope you'll find one in your size soon. Good luck!


----------



## bagsamplified

880 said:


> @Hermes Zen , my DH loves to go with me to H also! It’s fun to shop together
> 
> H RTW appointment today. DH picked out a toile jacket with leather trim than he, my SA, and I all loved! (They also know I love toile, and RTW with a retro feeling). Sleeves are being altered from the drop shoulder (alterations take about two weeks). Runs a bit large, size 38, 9800USD. (I’m wearing a cliquetis (sp?) stretchy, short sleeved t shirt dress from last season and birkenstock slip on sneakers). It looks boxier in the pics than IRL.
> 
> i also tried on a deerskin jacket, last pic), much less expensive (I want to say 6600 USD, but perhaps im confusing that price with a matching deerskin gilet/sleeveless dress. Also size 38, running large, kind of a boyfriend jacket style, which is not optimal for my style and body type. I also forgot to take a pic of the ticket. for point of reference, I’m a 40 chanel, 5’2”, medium build.
> 
> View attachment 5419792
> View attachment 5419794
> View attachment 5419795
> View attachment 5419791
> View attachment 5419800


You look truly amazing!!! I love both jackets especially the leather trim style- it looks so timeless with that cut and trim. Enjoy!


----------



## Chanelandco

880 said:


> @Hermes Zen , my DH loves to go with me to H also! It’s fun to shop together
> 
> H RTW appointment today. DH picked out a toile jacket with leather trim than he, my SA, and I all loved! (They also know I love toile, and RTW with a retro feeling). Sleeves are being altered from the drop shoulder (alterations take about two weeks). Runs a bit large, size 38, 9800USD. (I’m wearing a cliquetis (sp?) stretchy, short sleeved t shirt dress from last season and birkenstock slip on sneakers). It looks boxier in the pics than IRL.
> 
> i also tried on a deerskin jacket, last pic), much less expensive (I want to say 6600 USD, but perhaps im confusing that price with a matching deerskin gilet/sleeveless dress. Also size 38, running large, kind of a boyfriend jacket style, which is not optimal for my style and body type. I also forgot to take a pic of the ticket. for point of reference, I’m a 40 chanel, 5’2”, medium build.
> 
> View attachment 5419792
> View attachment 5419794
> View attachment 5419795
> View attachment 5419791
> View attachment 5419800


Love love the toile Jacket. It is beautiful on you. 
wear it in good health


----------



## Styleanyone

Picked up my Constance elan with rose gold that I waited almost for four years yesterday. I also got tshirt and the dress. My store has some fall collection but not many are eye catching.


----------



## acrowcounted

Styleanyone said:


> Picked up my Constance elan with rose gold that I waited almost for four years yesterday. I also got tshirt and the dress. My store has some fall collection but not many are eye catching.
> View attachment 5419997
> View attachment 5420000
> View attachment 5420001


Is your Constance Elan a special order bag? If not, would be curious to know the date stamp letter. Supposedly these have been discontinued for years so it would be quite Breaking News if they are back in production!


----------



## Styleanyone

acrowcounted said:


> Is your Constance Elan a special order bag? If not, would be curious to know the date stamp letter. Supposedly these have been discontinued for years so it would be quite Breaking News if they are back in production!


It was special order that I did back in 2018. I believe 2018 was the last year that you can do SO. I have the stamp “U”.


----------



## 880

@bagsamplified and @Chanelandco , thank you so much for your kind words! I am thrilled about my toile leather jacket!


----------



## acrowcounted

Styleanyone said:


> It was special order that I did back in 2018. I believe 2018 was the last year that you can do SO. I have the stamp “U”.


Congrats! It’s very special!


----------



## Styleanyone

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats! It’s very special!


Thank you


----------



## Livia❤️

Didn't manage to take pics yet but very happy to chance upon the Hermesway bag / holder in bleu sapphir


----------



## toefl525

Just picked them up today with some other goodies. Love both of them at first sight


----------



## raradarling

WenD08 said:


> At long last, my Bolide 35, my very first H bag.  A vintage pickup from Fashionphile and I am very pleased.  I was afraid it would be too big but I don’t think smaller would work.  A plus, the interior.  The softest leather I’ve ever felt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418455


Beautiful! And I agree, the interior of the Bolide is the softest leather ever. Pure luxury.


----------



## bkclove

How cute is this little perforated triangle?? Had to have it!


----------



## Fixxi

bkclove said:


> How cute is this little perforated triangle?? Had to have it!


I've been eyeing this! Hope you post some pictures!


----------



## newloveforH

My new etoupe kelly 18 rghw belt. Loving it!!!


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> @Hermes Zen , my DH loves to go with me to H also! It’s fun to shop together
> 
> H RTW appointment today. DH picked out a toile jacket with leather trim than he, my SA, and I all loved! (They also know I love toile, and RTW with a retro feeling). Sleeves are being altered from the drop shoulder (alterations take about two weeks). Runs a bit large, size 38, 9800USD. (I’m wearing a cliquetis (sp?) stretchy, short sleeved t shirt dress from last season and birkenstock slip on sneakers). It looks boxier in the pics than IRL.
> 
> i also tried on a deerskin jacket, last pic), much less expensive (I want to say 6600 USD, but perhaps im confusing that price with a matching deerskin gilet/sleeveless dress. Also size 38, running large, kind of a boyfriend jacket style, which is not optimal for my style and body type. I also forgot to take a pic of the ticket. for point of reference, I’m a 40 chanel, 5’2”, medium build.
> 
> View attachment 5419792
> View attachment 5419794
> View attachment 5419795
> View attachment 5419791
> View attachment 5419800


Oooohh I LOVE the toile & leather trim jacket on you!!! Congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

Styleanyone said:


> Picked up my Constance elan with rose gold that I waited almost for four years yesterday. I also got tshirt and the dress. My store has some fall collection but not many are eye catching.
> View attachment 5419997
> View attachment 5420000
> View attachment 5420001


You are extremely patient and discerning as well to order an Elan! 4 years wait for an SO is quite  something. Definitely worth waiting for though, wear in the best of health!!


----------



## paula24jen

xsweetdreamx said:


> Finally able to score a Picotin from my local boutique. What a great feeling after the long wait! Thank you for letting me share
> Picotin 22 Etoupe Silver hardware
> View attachment 5417774
> 
> View attachment 5417771
> 
> View attachment 5417773


So pretty with the twilly!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

paula24jen said:


> So pretty with the twilly!


Thank you


----------



## sheanabelle

Bought this as a gift but want to keeeeeeeep it for myself.


----------



## TeeCee77

Just got a pair of marble silk twillies. They are stunning, but sheesh that’s a steep price tag $700+ for two twillies!? . Trying to decide if I will keep.


----------



## MrsPurse18

TeeCee77 said:


> Just got a pair of marble silk twillies. They are stunning, but sheesh that’s a steep price tag $700+ for two twillies!? . Trying to decide if I will keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421006


I think these are very special, beautiful Twilly's that will look beautiful on any Birkin, so my vote would be YES to keep them!


----------



## uakkg8

TeeCee77 said:


> Just got a pair of marble silk twillies. They are stunning, but sheesh that’s a steep price tag $700+ for two twillies!? . Trying to decide if I will keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421006


I just got two as well. I didn't love and was surprised by the price, but I am keeping them. They're stunning. IMO


----------



## Mapoon

TeeCee77 said:


> Just got a pair of marble silk twillies. They are stunning, but sheesh that’s a steep price tag $700+ for two twillies!? . Trying to decide if I will keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421006


These are special ones made in Japan and each one is uniquely different..keep one at least? But I understand the steep price that's why I chose to get the doll version instead....to get a piece of the collection


----------



## labellusting

When my SA brought this out I couldn’t resist this cutie!


----------



## Fashionista2

Zucnarf said:


> Also I can’t remember if I posted Kelly, bought it few months ago.
> At first it wasn’t love at first sight, but now I absolutely love it!


she's beautiful.


----------



## tinkerbell68

This cutie just arrived! Makes me smile


----------



## renee_nyc

I’ve been wanting to purchase this 
Gourmette Equestre Triple Tour bracelet since I saw it in Paris last fall. I had bought a few other things and convinced myself that I shouldn’t spend the money. But then I wished I had gotten it instead, since I wear my Kelly dog double tour a lot.

I asked at the Madison store, and the SA said it was snapped up quickly and she wasn’t sure when they were getting more. My friend in Paris also tried to track it down for me, no luck. So I resigned myself to not having it, but then it showed up on the site on the weekend so I grabbed it.

One of my favorite things about this bracelet is it doubles as a necklace. I really like versatile items, and this is extremely lightweight which makes it easy to wear. 

I also really like the studs at the back. 

Please excuse my horribly wrinkled shirt, I grabbed the first v-neck I could find.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

TeeCee77 said:


> Just got a pair of marble silk twillies. They are stunning, but sheesh that’s a steep price tag $700+ for two twillies!? . Trying to decide if I will keep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421006


I thought about it too but I kept one since it’s pretty versatile and looks great on my k32 box


----------



## maysie

I thought I would share my new to me Evelyne PM in Rouge Grenat. Absolutely loving this red


----------



## TeeCee77

Goobydoobydoo said:


> I thought about it too but I kept one since it’s pretty versatile and looks great on my k32 box


Agree! They are beautiful. I’ll keep at least one!


----------



## Hanash

TeeCee77 said:


> Agree! They are beautiful. I’ll keep at least one!


I'd love to buy these but they have not appeared on the UK Hermes website


----------



## Zucnarf

Fashionista2 said:


> she's beautiful.


Thank you!!


----------



## helloballoons33

I too bought the Marble Silk Twilly yesterday. (Please ignore my bad Twilly tying “skills”)


And I think a new belt buckle? It’s double sided with the Clou de Selle and H Deco detail.


----------



## parisallyouneed

I got lucky today and finally found an orange clic HH. Cherry on the pie, the store had one last Brides de Gala Marble Silk Scarf.


----------



## Mapoon

tinkerbell68 said:


> This cutie just arrived! Makes me smile
> View attachment 5421678


This is soo pretty and cute!! may I get the name / code for this scarf, thank you!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Mapoon said:


> This is soo pretty and cute!! may I get the name / code for this scarf, thank you!


Isn’t it? And it comes in a bunch of different CWs…tempted to get another!


----------



## tinkerbell68

I promised pics of my new shoes…


----------



## Mapoon

tinkerbell68 said:


> Isn’t it? And it comes in a bunch of different CWs…tempted to get another!
> View attachment 5422424


Thank you! Just search the code, it's out of stock at my end.


----------



## fabdiva

tinkerbell68 said:


> I promised pics of my new shoes…
> View attachment 5422425
> 
> View attachment 5422426


OMG!  I have to admit that I've seen this shoe on the site many times and just didn't see the appeal.  You have COMPLETELY sold me on these.  They are fabulous on you!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Received my Marble Silk twillys in the mail today.  LOVE the colors and bees! Also, purchased more of the Fusion enamel wood bangles.  So reasonably priced at $285.  Wonderful summer pieces.


----------



## Logic

maysie said:


> I thought I would share my new to me Evelyne PM in Rouge Grenat. Absolutely loving this red


Congrats! We’re twinnies but mine is ghw, it looks nice with phw


----------



## bagsamplified

maysie said:


> I thought I would share my new to me Evelyne PM in Rouge Grenat. Absolutely loving this red


It's a beautiful red! Never seen an Evelyne in this colour. Congratulations!


----------



## Mimi212

mini bolide in gold/gold


----------



## tinkerbell68

fabdiva said:


> OMG!  I have to admit that I've seen this shoe on the site many times and just didn't see the appeal.  You have COMPLETELY sold me on these.  They are fabulous on you!!


Thank you  I would never have looked twice if my honey hadn't admired them at the boutique and suggested I try them. They're surprisingly light and very comfortable. TTS...or at least my H size.


----------



## Mrs.Z

K25 Bleu France


----------



## Tykhe

Mrs.Z said:


> K25 Bleu France
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422946


Beautiful!!


----------



## fabdiva

tinkerbell68 said:


> Thank you  I would never have looked twice if my honey hadn't admired them at the boutique and suggested I try them. They're surprisingly light and very comfortable. TTS...or at least my H size.


You have a good honey! Lol.


----------



## paula24jen

maysie said:


> I thought I would share my new to me Evelyne PM in Rouge Grenat. Absolutely loving this red


Rouge grenat is such a fabulous colour!


----------



## paula24jen

Here’s my latest purchase, thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jennayy4

I focused on black!


----------



## waterlily112

Caught a rodeo pegase PM from the website


----------



## LJNLori

I got this Splash Park shawl at LAX, duty free, on Tuesday! It is beyond gorgeous. I can't take a picture of it that does it justice, so am posting these screenshots from the H website. I used this in the UK (though it was unseasonably warm) and it was just perfect.


----------



## drmole

Oran wool in orange and cognac 
Soleil coffee cup set 
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## H’sKisses

paula24jen said:


> Here’s my latest purchase, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5423107


Love this!!!


----------



## uakkg8

LJNLori said:


> I got this Splash Park shawl at LAX, duty free, on Tuesday! It is beyond gorgeous. I can't take a picture of it that does it justice, so am posting these screenshots from the H website. I used this in the UK (though it was unseasonably warm) and it was just perfect.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423985
> View attachment 5423986


I have it in two cws. I love this one!!


----------



## wishforchanel

shellan310 said:


> Mini Kelly II, Avalon blanket and Pegase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402846



gorgeous!!! What colors are on your kelly??


----------



## tadhana

wishforchanel said:


> gorgeous!!! What colors are on your kelly??


Thank you! Etoupe/trench with permabrass hardware.


----------



## keirii

Les Cles a Pois twilly & Evelyne TPM Barenia Fauve. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Mrs Beckham

Finally! My mini kelly in Rose Confetti Chevre


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

my latest purchase isn’t very exciting but I do like this colour way


----------



## mcwee

Little addition. Milo pegasus. Seems look better on Bolide.


----------



## hermes&chanel

I got almost everything from Hawaii except the loafers.


----------



## Blingthang

Hermes Zen said:


> Shipment from sa.  Pretty in pinks ... Claudia silk patchwork scrunchie, Brides de Gala Long Silk Scarf 30x180 (what a great price $320) and Carlotta Mule. My very first h shoes! LOVE them. It was a risk since I had them shipped to me and I have never tried on any H shoe. I thought there would be a good chance they would fit since they are mules and they do fit !


Did you size up or down? I wear 7.5 US and I am trying to figure out if I need size 37 or 38.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Mini Kelly SO, took 6 months which was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Sydny2

Sarah_sarah said:


> Mini Kelly SO, took 6 months which was a pleasant surprise.



What is this color??? Love this combo!


----------



## jourai27

hermes&chanel said:


> View attachment 5424987
> View attachment 5424988
> View attachment 5424989
> View attachment 5424990
> View attachment 5424991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got almost everything from Hawaii except the loafers.


I have been trying to get the loafers for months with no luck!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Blingthang said:


> Did you size up or down? I wear 7.5 US and I am trying to figure out if I need size 37 or 38.


I usually wear a 7 got 37 which fit perfectly for me.


----------



## phoenixfeather

.


----------



## fatcat2523

2 purchases:
Hermes Story change tray to my little collection.
In addition, Kelly 25 in Gold and Gold. Compares to Gold Verso with tone on tone stitching. Surprisingly it look different.


----------



## 1gunro

NTM Toolbox 20! Swift leather in the color flamingo. Very useful bag, I must say. Very happy with it!


----------



## mesh123

Finally unboxed my goodies!


----------



## kittynui

From FSH


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

This jacket, my first RTW piece ever!


----------



## tinkerbell68

chicaboo said:


> I’ve been contemplating these shoes for a while now. Are they comfy?


I wore them for the first time last night for about three hours (mostly on my feet) and they were surprisingly comfortable. They are very light and easy to walk in. The strap across my foot will need to stretch out a smidge to be totally comfortable but no blisters or other pain.


----------



## Mapoon

mesh123 said:


> Finally unboxed my goodies!


Gorgeous haul!!  Twinning with the same mini pop h malachite earrings...is that a kelly pochette?


----------



## mesh123

Mapoon said:


> Gorgeous haul!!  Twinning with the same mini pop h malachite earrings...is that a kelly pochette?


Oh Thanks! I love all mini pop H earrings color!
Yes it is Kelly pochette in Mauve selvestre.


----------



## phoenixfeather

Evelyne PM in bleu pale with PHW  
(GM in the back is in biscuit PHW)


----------



## hermes&chanel

jourai27 said:


> I have been trying to get the loafers for months with no luck!


Talk to your SA, she/he might be able to source it for you at a different Hermes store.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Not the B sellier but the twilly fringe
> View attachment 5406111
> View attachment 5406112
> View attachment 5406113
> View attachment 5406114
> View attachment 5406112
> View attachment 5406113
> View attachment 5406114
> View attachment 5406115
> View attachment 5406116
> View attachment 5406117
> View attachment 5406118
> View attachment 5406119
> View attachment 5406127
> View attachment 5406128
> View attachment 5406129


Everything here is gorgeous! I’m really intrigued by that supersized Calvi. 

Adding a few recent additions…










Annnnnd


----------



## WingNut

Notorious Pink said:


> Everything here is gorgeous! I’m really intrigued by that supersized Calvi.
> 
> Adding a few recent additions…
> 
> View attachment 5427363
> View attachment 5427364
> View attachment 5427365
> View attachment 5427367
> View attachment 5427368
> View attachment 5427369
> View attachment 5427370
> 
> 
> Annnnnd
> 
> View attachment 5427366


Wow...just wow. That touch Birkin is swoon worthy! Love the scarf with the Horse in the mask and the H signal beamed to the sky!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Wow, what a beautiful selection of Hermes designs! Can I ask the name of the two Twillys?


----------



## BowieFan1971

H Sac 404, black Box circa 1963. I am astounded! Nearly 60 and as stunning as the day she was made.


----------



## motled

MrsPurse18 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful selection of Hermes designs! Can I ask the name of the two Twillys?


I believe you are looking for the Cliquetis Twilly in the color Bouton D'or / Mauve / Rose currently available on the US site:


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cliquetis-twilly-H061574Sv06/
		

❤️


----------



## tinkerbell68

Notorious Pink said:


> Everything here is gorgeous! I’m really intrigued by that supersized Calvi.
> 
> Adding a few recent additions…
> 
> View attachment 5427363
> View attachment 5427364
> View attachment 5427365
> View attachment 5427367
> View attachment 5427368
> View attachment 5427369
> View attachment 5427370
> 
> 
> Annnnnd
> 
> View attachment 5427366


Well, the Touch is simply breathtaking! But I also love the Story scarves...both CWs are stunning. Congrats on all your goodies


----------



## Notorious Pink

MrsPurse18 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful selection of Hermes designs! Can I ask the name of the two Twillys?


It’s Cliquetis. I purchased the black colorway as well.


----------



## bagsaddicts

Chypre shearling sandal. It’s so comfy. Like walking on carpet the whole time 

also a twilly & twilly ring for ms constance


----------



## MrsPurse18

Notorious Pink said:


> It’s Cliquetis. I purchased the black colorway as well.


Thank you so much! Your collection is beautiful!


----------



## pearlgrass

Latest scores from h.com


----------



## pearlgrass

Notorious Pink said:


> Everything here is gorgeous! I’m really intrigued by that supersized Calvi.
> 
> Adding a few recent additions…
> 
> View attachment 5427363
> View attachment 5427364
> View attachment 5427365
> View attachment 5427367
> View attachment 5427368
> View attachment 5427369
> View attachment 5427370
> 
> 
> Annnnnd
> 
> View attachment 5427366


 Wow! Love everything especially the Calvi duo, such a sweet color


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

BowieFan1971 said:


> H Sac 404, black Box circa 1963. I am astounded! Nearly 60 and as stunning as the day she was made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427501


What a cool looking bag!! It reminds me of an old-fashioned doctor's bag, the kind I was fascinated with as a kid. Can you show how it opens/other angles?


----------



## BowieFan1971

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> What a cool looking bag!! It reminds me of an old-fashioned doctor's bag, the kind I was fascinated with as a kid. Can you show how it opens/other angles?


To open, push on the center button and pull on the tab. It locks with a key and by sliding the tabs on each side. It is styled like a Gladstone (doctor) bag.


----------



## Lilac_GG

After months of patience, I got super lucky and found 3 items I love:
1) Oran sandals in Bleu shearling leather
2) Garden Party 30 in Vert Bronze negonda leather
3) Rodeo Pegase PM Touch in Craie


----------



## in_mybag

Picotin 22 Noir / GHW


----------



## WingNut

gzmh said:


> After months of patience, I got super lucky and found 3 items I love:
> 1) Oran sandals in Bleu shearling leather
> 2) Garden Party 30 in Vert Bronze negonda leather
> 3) Rodeo Pegase PM Touch in Craie
> View attachment 5428802
> View attachment 5428803
> View attachment 5428804


That Vert Bronze GP is beautiful!


----------



## fabdiva

bagsaddicts said:


> Chypre shearling sandal. It’s so comfy. Like walking on carpet the whole time
> 
> also a twilly & twilly ring for ms constance
> 
> View attachment 5428095


I want those Chypre so bad!!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Just received these two yesterday  Vert D’eau and Vert Pomme


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Notorious Pink said:


> Everything here is gorgeous! I’m really intrigued by that supersized Calvi.
> 
> Adding a few recent additions…
> 
> View attachment 5427363
> View attachment 5427364
> View attachment 5427365
> View attachment 5427367
> View attachment 5427368
> View attachment 5427369
> View attachment 5427370
> 
> 
> Annnnnd
> 
> View attachment 5427366


Absolutely beautiful additions love. Congratulations and enjoy them in good health


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Birkin 25 Trench Ostrich GHW


----------



## Notorious Pink

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Absolutely beautiful additions love. Congratulations and enjoy them in good health


Thank you!


----------



## raradarling

Mimi212 said:


> mini bolide in gold/gold


Love! I have the exact same bag, it really is perfect. Congrats!


----------



## MonoP

Scored these babies from Hawaii (Mini Constance 18 Noir rghw, Roulis Slim Noir lizard ghw, rodeo pm phrase, Constance slim Gris tourterelle, and couple more ties for hubby). Also bought matching Kelly 19 belts to match my Constance slim and Roulis slim.


----------



## pearlgrass

MonoP said:


> Scored these babies from Hawaii (Mini Constance 18 Noir rghw, Roulis Slim Noir lizard ghw, rodeo pm phrase, Constance slim Gris tourterelle, and couple more ties for hubby). Also bought matching Kelly 19 belts to match my Constance slim and Roulis slim.
> 
> View attachment 5429382
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429385
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429386



Congrats on your haul


----------



## masanmasan

despite the crowd in store yesterday, managed to get these


----------



## mauihappyplace

I can rarely turn down shoes. Fortunately often not available in my size… BUT I managed these yesterday from FsH


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

New rodeo!


----------



## bagsamplified

Goobydoobydoo said:


> View attachment 5430560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New rodeo!


This colour combo with your E is everything! Congratulations


----------



## WingNut

mauihappyplace said:


> I can rarely turn down shoes. Fortunately often not available in my size… BUT I managed these yesterday from FsH


Luck you! Congratulations. I've been eyeing the grey ones (in the middle) but never find them on the website.


----------



## bkclove

Gold on gold O’Kelly bracelet


----------



## fashiongodess*

Goobydoobydoo said:


> View attachment 5430560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New rodeo!


Is this blue sapphire?


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

fashiongodess* said:


> Is this blue sapphire?


Yup sesame, noir and bleu saphir


----------



## waixoxo

Revived this today from H.com UK but I’m unsure of it. I love the look of it but the closure is such a pain and it’s also bigger than what I’d prefer in a bag. Such a shame


----------



## tinkerbell68

waixoxo said:


> Revived this today from H.com UK but I’m unsure of it. I love the look of it but the closure is such a pain and it’s also bigger than what I’d prefer in a bag. Such a shame


I have a Herbag from twenty years ago and I'm quite sure it is only ever closed when I am storing it! While carrying it, I typically only slip the top flap over and rarely slide the sangles (?) through. Gives it a more relaxed look


----------



## Cams

For Father’s Day a  muffler for DH


----------



## hannahsophia

I had to snag these even though it’s near 100 everyday. Put them away until I can enjoy them in the fall.


----------



## lianedy

scored my first belt in rose gold hardware (Gamma buckle) with reversible leather (etoupé and jaune ambre) ☺️ so perfect in my eyes


----------



## sheanabelle

Unexpectedly, walked out with a TPM Evie in black with GH today.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I love my two new De l'Ombrelle aux Duels sticker twillies. The stitched heart details are beautiful.


----------



## jaskg144

My first silver Hermes piece. The CDC ring, small model


----------



## mauihappyplace

FSH-B30 Noir PHW in Box


----------



## fabdiva

mauihappyplace said:


> FSH-B30 Noir PHW in Box


So freaking gorgeous.  Love Box leather.


----------



## shermes

purchased the funk boots  ready for fall


----------



## papertiger

BowieFan1971 said:


> H Sac 404, black Box circa 1963. I am astounded! Nearly 60 and as stunning as the day she was made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427501



Magnificent!


----------



## papertiger

lianedy said:


> View attachment 5430914
> 
> scored my first belt in rose gold hardware (Gamma buckle) with reversible leather (etoupé and jaune ambre) ☺ so perfect in my eyes



I have Gamma buckles in phw and yghw, my favourite buckle, loving yours in rg


----------



## papertiger

shermes said:


> purchased the funk boots  ready for fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431715



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hphile

Delete!


----------



## larissajay

Picked up this beauty last week. Constance 18 in gold with ghw. I absolutely love it!


----------



## fabdiva

shermes said:


> purchased the funk boots  ready for fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431715


I saw these on line!  Lord, I cannot buy another pair of combat boots.  But these are EVERYTHING!


----------



## mp4

mauihappyplace said:


> I can rarely turn down shoes. Fortunately often not available in my size… BUT I managed these yesterday from FsH



do the day sneakers have black/rhuthenium hardware or is it the picture?


----------



## mauihappyplace

Yes!! The buckle is dark!!


----------



## E*l*l*E

My C18 Chai with gold hardware and swift leather ❤️


----------



## iamyumi

I have been looking for a Calvi duo for the longest time. Tried my luck when I walked by a store today before my dinner in London and couldn’t believe my eyes when the SA pulled out two of them! One in a bright red and the second in a new colour Vert Fizz in chèvre mysore which goes so perfectly with my gris perle k!


----------



## acrowcounted

iamyumi said:


> I have been looking for a Calvi duo for the longest time. Tried my luck when I walked by a store today before my dinner in London and couldn’t believe my eyes when the SA pulled out two of them! One in a bright red and the second in a new colour Vert Fizz in chèvre mysore which goes so perfectly with my gris perle k!
> View attachment 5432637


Lovely! What is the interior color?


----------



## lianedy

papertiger said:


> I have Gamma buckles in phw and yghw, my favourite buckle, loving yours in rg


I came in thinking I'd walk out with the YGW! but when I saw the RG, I knew it was the one. The design is so subtle, but chic!


----------



## charlottawill

Passed through CDG earlier this week, and while there were no bags of interest to me in the terminal 2E store I got this pretty souvenir:


----------



## Ball

Finally got my first QB for the year!  Not an exciting color but a staple piece I must have in my closet 
B25 in Togo leather, noir ghw


----------



## Ball

Plus a few other goodies ...... Two pairs of Pop H earrings (Grenat and Rouge Vif), Pop H necklace in rose dragee, Ulyssa nano bag charm, Jungle Love tee.


----------



## Ball

And this "great find"!! Can you guess what this is?


----------



## Ball

I have never seen them before (Z date stamp so it's from last year)!  It's called Silkit Bag Accessories.  It's two magnetic epsom leather flat sticks (this is the best I can describe them).  I took some pictures of how you use them at the store:


----------



## Mapoon

Never in my life would I expect to score any rodeo online..and for it to be a Pegase MM omg even better!  Not my preferred colourway but I saw it, add to cart and paid via PayPal and was in shock for awhile with my heart beating so fast as I cannot believe it happened. It’s a good size but looks huge next to the normal pm size.
Edited


----------



## mcpro

Ball said:


> I have never seen them before (Z date stamp so it's from last year)!  It's called Silkit Bag Accessories.  It's two magnetic epsom leather flat sticks (this is the best I can describe them).  I took some pictures of how you use them at the store:
> 
> View attachment 5432783
> View attachment 5432787
> View attachment 5432788
> View attachment 5432789



nice find!!!I saw that at the airport one time and I regret not buying it. thats perfect alternate to use silk scarves


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Never in my life would I expect to score any rodeo online..and for it to be a Pegase MM omg even better!  Not my preferred colourway but I saw it, add to cart and paid via PayPal and was in shock for awhile with my heart beating so fast as I cannot believe it happened. It’s a good size but looks huge next to the normal pm size. Colour wise doesn’t really go with my bags though so I’m considering if I will keep or return…


Congrats!! Fast fingers you have there, it’s a beautiful combo  I would love this to match my Mini Evelyne. You should keep it ❤️


----------



## iamyumi

acrowcounted said:


> Lovely! What is the interior color?


Thank you! It’s menthe


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Congrats!! Fast fingers you have there, it’s a beautiful combo  I would love this to match my Mini Evelyne. You should keep it ❤


Thank you so much dear! It was  so surreal and definitely still very surprised indeed…yes I think I will prob keep it and hope it doesn’t affect me getting a pm from my SA though since online and physical stores are technically different in stock selection…paired it with my p22..it’s big but it’s not too bad..what’s the colour of your mini e?


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Thank you so much dear! It was  so surreal and definitely still very surprised indeed…yes I think I will prob keep it and hope it doesn’t affect me getting a pm from my SA though since online and physical stores are technically different in stock selection…paired it with my p22..it’s big but it’s not too bad..what’s the colour of your mini e?


I think being oversized looks great on your picotin as it’s very different to always seeing a PM. Good thing u have pico 22. Of course an added pm Pegasus down the track would be complete. 

I have a rouge grenate mini Evelyne. I’ve wish listed for a light colour Pegasus and black rodeo touch.

Do you have a colour preference?


----------



## ilikepenguins

Anniversary gift from earlier this month for myself, but finally brought it out for the first time this week!

Evercolor Lindy 30 in Bleu Hydra - I love her! The color is so amazing!


----------



## Ball

mcpro said:


> nice find!!!I saw that at the airport one time and I regret not buying it. thats perfect alternate to use silk scarves


100% agree!  I'm not a scarf person but they are so pretty and I can't resist when I see a good pattern. I now have a good collection bought over the past few years.  Finally I can put them to an alternate use!


----------



## Leo the Lion

This beauty arrived. B25 Togo Noir/Craie Brushed Gold and I'm obessed. 





Edited: We do not allow advertising of SM on tif posts PT


----------



## Mrsjg

shermes said:


> purchased the funk boots  ready for fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431715


Where are you located. I want these!!!


----------



## Nerja

shermes said:


> purchased the funk boots  ready for fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431715


Wow, Wow, WOW!!!!   these boots are AMAZING!!!


----------



## shermes

Mrsjg said:


> Where are you located. I want these!!!


London


----------



## missBV

Ball said:


> Plus a few other goodies ...... Two pairs of Pop H earrings (Grenat and Rouge Vif), Pop H necklace in rose dragee, Ulyssa nano bag charm, Jungle Love tee.
> View attachment 5432776
> View attachment 5432777
> View attachment 5432778
> View attachment 5432779
> View attachment 5432780



 i love the pop H necklace! beautiful!


----------



## in_mybag

Orans in etoupe and Rodeo PM in the back


----------



## autumn9898

Recently loving pink! Just got an apple airtag bag charm and a boudoir box!


----------



## Monaliceke

ilikepenguins said:


> Anniversary gift from earlier this month for myself, but finally brought it out for the first time this week!
> 
> Evercolor Lindy 30 in Bleu Hydra - I love her! The color is so amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5433158
> 
> View attachment 5433159



Love Lindy! I regret for not getting the Bleu Jean 30 Clemence when I was offered one a few years ago 
I’m still wondering how much it can hold. Would be great if you could share your thoughts?  Hope I can add one to my collection eventually.


----------



## Monaliceke

My Lucky 15 Reversible Belt from a few months ago.
And Chaîne d'ancre Punk Medium bracelet since 2 weeks ago.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## fabdiva

So…apparently ban island has a shoe department….Also tried on the funk boot. Thank God they were too big. Lord, give me strength!


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> So…apparently ban island has a shoe department….Also tried on the funk boot. Thank God they were too big. Lord, give me strength!



Love the loafers!


----------



## Melow

So gorgeous!


Does this bracelet turn a lot?
Like the main part turning into inner side of your wrist?





Monaliceke said:


> My Lucky 15 Reversible Belt from a few months ago.
> And Chaîne d'ancre Punk Medium bracelet since 2 weeks ago.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5434167
> View attachment 5434168
> View attachment 5434169
> View attachment 5434170


----------



## fabdiva

loh said:


> Love the loafers!


I'm obsessed with the green.  Soon as I saw them online, I sent the picture to my SA with the caption, "I need these!"


----------



## CrazyCool01

Latest addition is my beautiful constance 18 in Rose lipstick (evercolor)


----------



## Ball

Monaliceke said:


> This is so cool!  More options to wear our scarves!
> 
> I have the one that I can wear my silks as a belt, especially with long wool dresses in the winter.
> View attachment 5433997


Cool!  Never seem this before either!


----------



## Ball

missBV said:


> i love the pop H necklace! beautiful!


Thank you!  I got the matching earrings earlier so now I have a full set!


----------



## 880

shermes said:


> purchased the funk boots  ready for fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431715


Love! Waiting for mine. In the meantime I picked up a floppy fabric hat (sent from another store) and etoupe orans (for some reason, orans are suddenly comfy again on my temperamental feet, IDKW.


----------



## Lejic

Ball said:


> Plus a few other goodies ...... Two pairs of Pop H earrings (Grenat and Rouge Vif), Pop H necklace in rose dragee, Ulyssa nano bag charm, Jungle Love tee.
> View attachment 5432776
> View attachment 5432777
> View attachment 5432778
> View attachment 5432779
> View attachment 5432780



Great haul!

Any chance you recall the price of the tshirt, please?


----------



## Ball

Lejic said:


> Great haul!
> 
> Any chance you recall the price of the tshirt, please?


The Jungle Love tee is US$560 plus tax


----------



## asatoasz

Cross posting from Hermes in Hawaii….
Mini Lindy that I tried but didn’t like, new shoes and belt purchased yesterday…..TPM and Clic bracelet for DD purchased today. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Logic

CrazyCool01 said:


> Latest addition is my beautiful constance 18 in Rose lipstick (evercolor)


Congrats beautiful pink  you’re so lucky, stock is hard to come by


----------



## CrazyCool01

Logic said:


> Congrats beautiful pink  you’re so lucky, stock is hard to come by


Thanks so much ❤️❤️


----------



## Monaliceke

Melow said:


> So gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Does this bracelet turn a lot?
> Like the main part turning into inner side of your wrist?


Not very often, but it does turn a few times since the top is heavier. I don’t mind because it wears very comfortable. Thanks.


----------



## Muffin_Top

asatoasz said:


> Cross posting from Hermes in Hawaii….
> Mini Lindy that I tried but didn’t like, new shoes and belt purchased yesterday…..TPM and Clic bracelet for DD purchased today.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434613


Hem I'm a little uncomfortable but I must tell you I love your legs and the way you wear your Oran !


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

fabdiva said:


> So…apparently ban island has a shoe department….Also tried on the funk boot. Thank God they were too big. Lord, give me strength!



For the Funk boot, what size did you try on in relevance to your regular sizing? I wear 39 in Orans, I’m assuming the boots we need to size down for? Thank you in advance!


----------



## 880

shermes said:


> They are stiff boots quite weird walking downstairs but I felt like this with my jumping boots and they opened up after a few wears so I expect the same from these. I must say though with the funk boots I feel this plush cushioning around the ball of my feet/toes. I have fendi sock ankle boots and they are totally flat in comparison.


Thank you for this! I am excited for mine to come in!


----------



## Bereal

I wanted something to celebrate my retirement so managed to get a small necklace. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bkclove

Bereal said:


> I wanted something to celebrate my retirement so managed to get a small necklace. Thanks for letting me share!


What a cute necklace to celebrate with! Congrats on retirement!


----------



## Bereal

bkclove said:


> What a cute necklace to celebrate with! Congrats on retirement!


Thanks


----------



## 880

Bereal said:


> I wanted something to celebrate my retirement so managed to get a small necklace. Thanks for letting me share!


what a wonderful way to celebrate your retirement! Congrats! Wear in the best health and happiness


----------



## fabdiva

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> For the Funk boot, what size did you try on in relevance to your regular sizing? I wear 39 in Orans, I’m assuming the boots we need to size down for? Thank you in advance!


So I have a very weird foot.  I'm usually a size 9, but had to size up to a 41 in Orans because of my high instep.  My foot is slightly wide.  I'm a 40 in Paris and Royal loafers.  But the 40 in the funk boot was HUGE.  So I'm going to try sizing down a full size to a 39.


----------



## Bereal

880 said:


> what a wonderful way to celebrate your retirement! Congrats! Wear in the best health and happiness


Thank you so much!


----------



## nymeria

Bereal said:


> I wanted something to celebrate my retirement so managed to get a small necklace. Thanks for letting me share!


Congratulations and wear it happily!


----------



## Bereal

nymeria said:


> Congratulations and wear it happily!


Thank you


----------



## lulilu

Monaliceke said:


> My Lucky 15 Reversible Belt from a few months ago.
> And Chaîne d'ancre Punk Medium bracelet since 2 weeks ago.
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5434167
> View attachment 5434168
> View attachment 5434169
> View attachment 5434170


My son got me this bracelet a few years ago from FSH.  It is comfy to wear.  I wonder if it's popular as I don't see many with it.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

880 said:


> what a wonderful way to celebrate your retirement! Congrats! Wear in the best health and happiness


seconded!
@Bereal I wish you a very joyful healthy retirement.
Congratulations!


----------



## Bereal

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> seconded!
> @Bereal I wish you a very joyful healthy retirement.
> Congratulations!


Thank you so much


----------



## ScarfBloke

Miss Seven needed "red lippy" for her dance eisteddfod and so I didn't know which one to get... so I bought three because I didn't want her to stand out for the wrong reasons... any excuse.
	

		
			
		

		
	




ScarfBloke.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Apparently I am in a season of rouge. Here is the new Drag in Rouge Pimente and Victoria II 35 in Rouge geranium.Also picked up this phone case in … and I already had they strap! Paris shopping trip was great fun!


----------



## bagsamplified

mauihappyplace said:


> Apparently I am in a season of rouge. Here is the new Drag in Rouge Pimente and Victoria II 35 in Rouge geranium.Also picked up this phone case in … and I already had they strap! Paris shopping trip was great fun!


Congratulations! I love the strap and Victoria very much


----------



## Ethengdurst

My Vegas haul 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Got a Mini Evie Noir PHW



DH’s bday present Pico18 Blue Nuit/Rouge Sellier/ Fambroise


----------



## chanelliel

ilikepenguins said:


> Anniversary gift from earlier this month for myself, but finally brought it out for the first time this week!
> 
> Evercolor Lindy 30 in Bleu Hydra - I love her! The color is so amazing!
> 
> View attachment 5433158
> 
> View attachment 5433159


So gorgeous!! I love Bleu Hydra, this is the first I've seen produced this year so far! I'm still patiently waiting for a BH piece to make it to my store 

enjoy!


----------



## Leo the Lion

New Pegase pm and a SO bag! 




Edited.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Ethengdurst said:


> My Vegas haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435776
> View attachment 5435777
> 
> Got a Mini Evie Noir PHW
> View attachment 5435778
> 
> 
> DH’s bday present Pico18 Blue Nuit/Rouge Sellier/ Fambroise
> View attachment 5435779


So many treasures, but the bucket hat…LOVE!


----------



## Book Worm

Bereal said:


> I wanted something to celebrate my retirement so managed to get a small necklace. Thanks for letting me share!


Congratulations! Lovely necklace


----------



## asatoasz

Ethengdurst said:


> My Vegas haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435776
> View attachment 5435777
> 
> Got a Mini Evie Noir PHW
> View attachment 5435778
> 
> 
> DH’s bday present Pico18 Blue Nuit/Rouge Sellier/ Fambroise
> View attachment 5435779


Twins on the Mini Evie!  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## _gelato_

Ethengdurst said:


> My Vegas haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435776
> View attachment 5435777
> 
> Got a Mini Evie Noir PHW
> View attachment 5435778
> 
> 
> DH’s bday present Pico18 Blue Nuit/Rouge Sellier/ Fambroise
> View attachment 5435779


The adorable Cabriole blanket


----------



## Marmotte

Twilly Marble
Made in Japan


----------



## Bereal

Book Worm said:


> Congratulations! Lovely necklace


Thank you so much


----------



## ilikepenguins

chanelliel said:


> So gorgeous!! I love Bleu Hydra, this is the first I've seen produced this year so far! I'm still patiently waiting for a BH piece to make it to my store
> 
> enjoy!



This is a fashionphile purchase, actually - this one is from 2016!

Hopefully your BH piece comes to you soon!


----------



## noegirl

Over the last month or so… the cardigan is so plush almost like a sweater coat. Looks fab with a kelly belt.


----------



## Monaliceke

Ethengdurst said:


> My Vegas haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435776
> View attachment 5435777
> 
> Got a Mini Evie Noir PHW
> View attachment 5435778
> 
> 
> DH’s bday present Pico18 Blue Nuit/Rouge Sellier/ Fambroise
> View attachment 5435779


Love the hat! Congrats for a great haul!


----------



## xray

Kelly cut in bleu electrique doblis with PHW.... It's very electric !


----------



## tinkerbell68

tinkerbell68 said:


> So many treasures, but the bucket hat…LOVE!


@Ethengdurst I'm afraid we'll be hat twins...I love yours so much that I had to reach out to my SA to see if she could find me one too. Thanks for your inspiration


----------



## petiteshopper03

Walked into Palacio de Hierro in Monterrey, Mexico while on a trip visiting family. They had a Picotin (see pic), an Evelyne GM and a Garden Party on display. I wasn't really planning on buying but I asked if they had any Evelynes in the TPM size since I had been eyeing them. Well it turns out they had two in the back in Etoupe and Ebene so of course I walked out with the Etoupe and almost took the Picotin as well, but someone else snatched it while I was there. I had heard very good comments about the inventory and service at the Hermes boutique in Palacio de Hierro and was not disappointed. The SA gave me her number and said she would gladly reserve items for me for future trips. Also, non-Mexico residents get 8.9% taxes back through Moneyback.mx.


----------



## xsweetdreamx

petiteshopper03 said:


> Walked into Palacio de Hierro in Monterrey, Mexico while on a trip visiting family. They had a Picotin (see pic), an Evelyne GM and a Garden Party on display. I wasn't really planning on buying but I asked if they had any Evelynes in the TPM size since I had been eyeing them. Well it turns out they had two in the back in Etoupe and Ebene so of course I walked out with the Etoupe and almost took the Picotin as well, but someone else snatched it while I was there. I had heard very good comments about the inventory and service at the Hermes boutique in Palacio de Hierro and was not disappointed. The SA gave me her number and said she would gladly reserve items for me for future trips. Also, non-Mexico residents get 8.9% taxes back through Moneyback.mx.


Wow that’s a score! Congrats. The tpm looks great on you


----------



## jbeans

I'm on a vert kick...
- FW22 Manteau ample coat in vert toundra
- Teddy orans in vert d'eau


----------



## Logic

I was lucky to have scored this Pegase PM online, hard to capture the colour but it’s rouge grenat/cornaline/bleu brume.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Logic said:


> I was lucky to have scored this Pegase PM online, hard to capture the colour but it’s rouge grenat/cornaline/bleu brume.
> 
> View attachment 5437275


Omg omg i ordered the  same online yesterday and received just 30 mins back lol ❤


----------



## Logic

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg omg i ordered the  same online yesterday and received just 30 mins back lol ❤


Twinnies


----------



## 888Bee

Reserved this adorable/unique visor on Hermes.com and picked up in store next day. Perfect for summer.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> I was lucky to have scored this Pegase PM online, hard to capture the colour but it’s rouge grenat/cornaline/bleu brume.
> 
> View attachment 5437275


OMG!! So it was you!! lol!! Congrats my dear!!    Cannot believe you got as lucky as me within such a short span of time!! Twinning in the combo... This is the perfect size you want for your mini e...I got mine paired with my evelyne heeee


----------



## Mapoon

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg omg i ordered the  same online yesterday and received just 30 mins back lol ❤
> 
> View attachment 5437291


Wow you too dear! Congrats!!! Twinning in combo!! I got the MM size last week and still cannot believe I scored one online as well! So getting them online is possible!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Mapoon said:


> Wow you too dear! Congrats!!! Twinning in combo!! I got the MM size last week and still cannot believe I scored one online as well! So getting them online is possible!!


Oh wow great you too ❤️❤️ Looks like they are stocked frequently online . 
i was browsing and randomly it became available


----------



## balen.girl

These two..


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Ball said:


> And this "great find"!! Can you guess what this is?
> View attachment 5432781
> View attachment 5432782



These are called Furoshiki handles. You can buy them from many online retailers.















						Furoshiki Wood handle - Patchin  Small
					

You can make your original Furoshiki bag easily! Material: Nara wood Size: 18.5 x 4.5 x 0.7 cm (7.3″ x 1.8″ x 0.3″). MADE IN JAPAN




					chirimenbunny.com


----------



## myymyymyy

Hi guys! New to the game here and got myself a few wallets from Monaco and Paris from a recent trip. Not the greatest pictures


----------



## Ball

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> These are called Furoshiki handles. You can buy them from many online retailers.
> 
> View attachment 5437524
> 
> View attachment 5437528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Furoshiki Wood handle - Patchin  Small
> 
> 
> You can make your original Furoshiki bag easily! Material: Nara wood Size: 18.5 x 4.5 x 0.7 cm (7.3″ x 1.8″ x 0.3″). MADE IN JAPAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chirimenbunny.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437530


And of course if they are from Hermes, you pay 40x premium

The Hermes version is magnetic for closure but I guess you can find non-Hermes versions with magnets too?


----------



## lishukha

These bouncing sneakers were never on my radar if it wasn’t for my SA who brought out a pair for me to try on - and it became love at first sight! So comfy and stylish! It goes perfectly with the workout clothes I’m in most of the time!


----------



## pasdedeux1

A new micro Rivale for me in 2022 color Mauve Pale.


----------



## Helventara

Mokassins Echo: cross posting from the other thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-hermes-shoes.619325/post-35227418


----------



## deltalady

Loop earrings in silver and platinum mosaique sushi plate (finally)


----------



## conu

Orans in Bleu Faience (immediately fell in love with this colour )
Sur Mon Nuage Twilly


----------



## Caramelus

lishukha said:


> These bouncing sneakers were never on my radar if it wasn’t for my SA who brought out a pair for me to try on - and it became love at first sight! So comfy and stylish! It goes perfectly with the workout clothes I’m in most of the time!
> View attachment 5438807
> View attachment 5438808


The Bouncing sneakers are super comfortable. Enjoy


----------



## xsweetdreamx

New to me Evelyne III 29 in Noir GHW from recent FP sale. Like new condition and less than retail price even after tax  thank you for letting me share


----------



## jenayb

conu said:


> Orans in Bleu Faience (immediately fell in love with this colour )
> Sur Mon Nuage Twilly
> 
> View attachment 5439501



WOW! I love the colour of your Orans!


----------



## conu

jenaywins said:


> WOW! I love the colour of your Orans!



Thank you!


----------



## 880

Puzzle floral 120 super wool cardigan color carbone 1500 USD  (DH bought navy weeks ago, but had to wait for charcoal gray to come in his size). For me, a gray cotton linen toile floppy hat with a tiny clou de selle (chapeau Femme Colette charge send from another store by my SA) 455 USD

cardigan in navy; hat; folded cardigan in carbone color







ETA: I think I forgot  to post new etoupe epsom orans here; I have temperamental feet,
and oddly,  orans are comfortable again. (some years, I can wear them, others not so much, IDKW)
tried on but decided not to buy chypres in white. DH has black ones, so it would be a bit weird


----------



## BB8

Went to H in Hawaii for the first time and just *had* to get a souvenir from my vacay. Walked away with this bag charm in the color and size I knew I wanted when I got my mini Bolide from my home store.


----------



## tinkerbell68




----------



## LaPush

Picked up a couple of tableware from Carnets D'Equateur. Gorgeous!


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

LaPush said:


> Picked up a couple of tableware from Carnets D'Equateur. Gorgeous!


Ooooh, would you mind sharing photos either here or in the "Share your tableware" thread? Sometimes the photos on the website are not that great and our boutique has no more tableware in stock.


----------



## mliLV

My new to me Evelyne Tpm. I’m loving it!


----------



## fabdiva

More from Ban Island's shoe department. I'm a sucker for loafers and mules.


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> More from Ban Island's shoe department. I'm a suckered for loafers and mules.



I love your ban island shoe department!    I'm a sucker for mules too and eyeing the funk boots also.  So many shoes....


----------



## Pampelmuse

Olympe earrings.Rosegold. Bleu dePrusse. Bigger than I thought, but really wow.


----------



## fabdiva

loh said:


> I love your ban island shoe department!   I'm a sucker for mules too and eyeing the funk boots also. So many shoes....


The shoes are killing me.  I will definitely be getting the boots, but the SA said there's no rush.  There are plenty in my size.  Thank God.  if I buy one more pair of shoes, my son will be eating Ramen for the next 6 months.  He actually likes ramen though...hmmmm (twisting my pretend mustache).  lol.


----------



## tinkerbell68

The cutest Sunday delivery!




thanks @Ethengdurst for sharing your  Eloise in this thread!


----------



## Ethengdurst

tinkerbell68 said:


> The cutest Sunday delivery!
> View attachment 5440344
> 
> View attachment 5440345
> 
> thanks @Ethengdurst for sharing your  Eloise in this thread!


Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## BloomingTree

tinkerbell68 said:


> View attachment 5439766


This is gorgeous. May I ask for the name of the silk, please? Thank you!


----------



## eckw

Lucky encounter at the CDG airport! Couldn’t resist bringing this cutie home with me !


----------



## tinkerbell68

BloomingTree said:


> This is gorgeous. May I ask for the name of the silk, please? Thank you!


It is isn't it? It's the Plumets et Panaches in blanc/vert/multi. 003851S, CW 1


----------



## malbec_bleu

conu said:


> Orans in Bleu Faience (immediately fell in love with this colour )
> Sur Mon Nuage Twilly
> 
> View attachment 5439501


Gorgeous color! Is that a new color? In store purchase?


----------



## conu

nat_nour_nat said:


> Gorgeous color! Is that a new color? In store purchase?



Not sure if it’s a new colour but yes it was an in-store purchase!


----------



## oshinex




----------



## phoenixfeather

Does this count?


----------



## Norm.Core

I finally found a 140cm that works for me. It’s the mens Coaching crinkle scarf. ❤️ 

The only pic I can find of the colourway. Ya know it’s old when you see the model is a drawing.


----------



## TheBagGuru

My new baby!! And first Hermes bag! Garden Party 36 in Gris Meyer!


----------



## Chrismin

TheBagGuru said:


> My new baby!! And first Hermes bag! Garden Party 36 in Gris Meyer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442236
> View attachment 5442237
> View attachment 5442238


Love the color !


----------



## TheBagGuru

Chrismin said:


> Love the color !


Right!?! I’m pleasantly surprised I like it so much! I’m usually not one for grays but this just caught my eye!


----------



## springandsummer

so funny how huuuge the Chypres look next to the Orans  both new ❤️


----------



## BreezyE

TheBagGuru said:


> My new baby!! And first Hermes bag! Garden Party 36 in Gris Meyer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5442236
> View attachment 5442237
> View attachment 5442238


Beautiful bag!


----------



## mcwee

Mysore Constance mini in Havana/Ebene


----------



## HermesHabit

Tarmac passport holder in toffee peau porc leather for my DH


----------



## Chrismin




----------



## Ljlj

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 5443456



whoa! So cool! Do you happen to have the style name? TIA!


----------



## Chrismin

Ljlj said:


> whoa! So cool! Do you happen to have the style name? TIA!


It’s the fresh ankle boot 
Screen shot from website


----------



## Ljlj

Chrismin said:


> It’s the fresh ankle boot
> Screen shot from website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443535



thanks!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Winiebean

Constance 18 Gold Epsom PHW


----------



## kerebear

Got my first H bag yesterday! So happy  Evelyne TPM Noir in Clemence w/ GHW. I picked up the Rose Ikebana EDT which smells amazing. My SA also ordered a change tray to be delivered since they didn’t have it in store.


----------



## boomer1234

Terre battue Constance slim that matches my Dior dress perfectly! What a coincidence!


----------



## Prada Prince

I went out to pick up a long awaited piece from the boutique after ordering it online, and then also came home with another surprise which I had been asking for since forever!




Finally got myself the Mosaique Au 24 sushi tray after stalking the website for ages! For some reason FedEx sent it from Paris to Indianapolis, back to Paris and then finally to London… ‍♂️




Whilst I was at the boutique to pick this up, I did my usual request to see if they had any Olympe ear cuffs in stock. My usual SA wasn’t there, and the one helping me immediately said oh we haven’t got them, without even checking. I then asked him to check if a neighbouring boutique had it. When he checked his stock, he exclaimed that he had two in stock in gold, one in Orange Epsom and the other in Nata Epsom.

I asked to see both and immediately fell in love with the one in Nata! I’m so happy to finally get hold of one of these cuties!



Always shows it’s good to show a little bit of persistence. If I had taken that SA’s initial word for it, I’d still be waiting for one of these ear cuffs!


----------



## 880

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 5443456


These are fabulous!


----------



## MrsPurse18

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 5443456


Love these ! Are the soles stiff or flexible? Thank you!


----------



## boomer1234

Tried the chypre sandals finally and I see why everyone likes them! Ordered them in my size so we will see when I actually get them lol


----------



## Xthgirl

boomer1234 said:


> Tried the chypre sandals finally and I see why everyone likes them! Ordered them in my size so we will see when I actually get them lol



we have the same chic laidback style. you wear the Constance slim very well


----------



## boomer1234

htxgirl said:


> we have the same chic laidback style. you wear the Constance slim very well


Aww thank you!! I was a little worried I couldn’t pull it off in this color but I’m loving it so far!


----------



## Lejic

1LV said:


> View attachment 5443866


Love this one! What’s this bag’s name?


----------



## ricababes

Roulis belt


----------



## E.L

Feliz sandals, Sur Mon Nuage scarf and Couvertures Et Tenues De Jour Twilly.


----------



## papertiger

888Bee said:


> Reserved this adorable/unique visor on Hermes.com and picked up in store next day. Perfect for summer.



Love this!


----------



## Chrismin

880 said:


> These are fabulous!


Thank you !


----------



## Chrismin

MrsPurse18 said:


> Love these ! Are the soles stiff or flexible? Thank you!


Not too stiff!


----------



## Amber Wright

Most recent purchase and first one made in the US. Very happy with my stateside SA!


----------



## WingNut

Prada Prince said:


> I went out to pick up a long awaited piece from the boutique after ordering it online, and then also came home with another surprise which I had been asking for since forever!
> 
> View attachment 5444056
> 
> 
> Finally got myself the Mosaique Au 24 sushi tray after stalking the website for ages! For some reason FedEx sent it from Paris to Indianapolis, back to Paris and then finally to London… ‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 5444057
> 
> 
> Whilst I was at the boutique to pick this up, I did my usual request to see if they had any Olympe ear cuffs in stock. My usual SA wasn’t there, and the one helping me immediately said oh we haven’t got them, without even checking. I then asked him to check if a neighbouring boutique had it. When he checked his stock, he exclaimed that he had two in stock in gold, one in Orange Epsom and the other in Nata Epsom.
> 
> I asked to see both and immediately fell in love with the one in Nata! I’m so happy to finally get hold of one of these cuties!
> 
> View attachment 5444058
> 
> Always shows it’s good to show a little bit of persistence. If I had taken that SA’s initial word for it, I’d still be waiting for one of these ear cuffs!



Wow everything is lovely! Any chance for modeling shots of the cuffs?


----------



## mp4

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 5443456


Thanks for the pic.  I saw these on the website but wasn’t sure how they would look.  Are they comfortable?


----------



## parisallyouneed

Souvenirs from Miami last week. Sautoir Farandole 120 and carré Isola Di Primavera.


----------



## designerdiva40

I bought these a couple of weeks ago, my first purchase since before covid.


----------



## Prada Prince

WingNut said:


> Wow everything is lovely! Any chance for modeling shots of the cuffs?


Thank you!
Yes, ask and ye shall receive! I am honestly obsessed with it. I’m thinking I probably will eventually want to add one more in RGHW if I can get my paws on one…


----------



## DDCHA

-Mini Kelly 2 in gris perle ostrich
-Black femosa espadrilles
-Oversized cashmere turtleneck sweater in ivory
- black cashmere 3/4 zip poncho with waist ties
- gold Oasis sandals 
- 2 pairs of orans in white and etoupe
- black Kelly belt with pouch


----------



## Marlee

Yesterday I picked up my Gold 25 Kelly in Epsom leather, I love her


----------



## fabdiva

Marlee said:


> Yesterday I picked up my Gold 25 Kelly in Epsom leather, I love her
> 
> View attachment 5444735
> View attachment 5444736
> View attachment 5444737


Just when I thought I wanted a gold B30, I see this and I change my mind AGAIN.  What a beauty!  This gives me all the feels.


----------



## poptarts

Silky Trim and Farming picnic basket


----------



## fifioonaa

Finally found a constance belt strap in mauve sylvestre to match my C18


----------



## jenngu

Prada Prince said:


> I went out to pick up a long awaited piece from the boutique after ordering it online, and then also came home with another surprise which I had been asking for since forever!
> 
> View attachment 5444056
> 
> 
> Finally got myself the Mosaique Au 24 sushi tray after stalking the website for ages! For some reason FedEx sent it from Paris to Indianapolis, back to Paris and then finally to London… ‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 5444057
> 
> 
> Whilst I was at the boutique to pick this up, I did my usual request to see if they had any Olympe ear cuffs in stock. My usual SA wasn’t there, and the one helping me immediately said oh we haven’t got them, without even checking. I then asked him to check if a neighbouring boutique had it. When he checked his stock, he exclaimed that he had two in stock in gold, one in Orange Epsom and the other in Nata Epsom.
> 
> I asked to see both and immediately fell in love with the one in Nata! I’m so happy to finally get hold of one of these cuties!
> 
> View attachment 5444058
> 
> Always shows it’s good to show a little bit of persistence. If I had taken that SA’s initial word for it, I’d still be waiting for one of these ear cuffs!


Great shopping trip for you!  What color is your new bag?


----------



## DDCHA

Marlee said:


> Yesterday I picked up my Gold 25 Kelly in Epsom leather, I love her
> 
> View attachment 5444735
> View attachment 5444736
> View attachment 5444737


Congrats!!! Such a beauty.


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Harnais en Rosace twilly CW 10
Sous le Charme d'Orphee twilly CW 05
and Figari 55 sandal


----------



## Pampelmuse

designerdiva40 said:


> I bought these a couple of weeks ago, my first purchase since before covid.
> 
> View attachment 5444577


Hi! Are they comfy? TIA!


----------



## designerdiva40

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! Are they comfy? TIA!


Hi yes they’re really comfy, I used to be obsessed with Orans and have several pairs but I can’t wear any more as they’re too fiat and need something with a heel so these are a perfect height, not too low and not too high….. Definitely give them a try x


----------



## Prada Prince

jenngu said:


> Great shopping trip for you!  What color is your new bag?


It’s Vert Cyprès but it’s not new, got it back in November.


----------



## saskiamoet

Just got this new baby last week. Haven’t worked up the courage to remove her stickers, even though I must since I live in very humid weather. She’s a B30 in bleu royale with GH, Togo leather. She’s my 3rd Birkin but my holy grail because blue is my favorite color. I’m in love


----------



## Zkg1977

My new Kelly To Go!  My Hermes Fairy SA had this waiting for me last week in Las Vegas! Black Epsom with GHW ❤️


----------



## pearlgrass

Marlee said:


> Yesterday I picked up my Gold 25 Kelly in Epsom leather, I love her
> 
> View attachment 5444735
> View attachment 5444736
> View attachment 5444737



Congrats! She is GORGEOUS


----------



## notprincesssteph

hehe went to nyc for the weekend and came out with my first H baby! Gonna use her nonstop! GP30 Noir Negonda.


----------



## carlinha

My 3 most recent shoe purchases
Hi my name is carlinha and I'm addicted to H, and sparkles ✨   
Oran in Rose Jaipur
Eternite 80 in Bois de Rose
Ella 105 in Noir
Sexy or practical?
They're literally the perfect nude and black heels for me!









excuse the mess and smudgy mirror


----------



## Tubereuse

fifioonaa said:


> Finally found a constance belt strap in mauve sylvestre to match my C18


Sooooo beautiful!  One my favourite colours ever!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zkg1977

carlinha said:


> My 3 most recent shoe purchases
> Hi my name is carlinha and I'm addicted to H, and sparkles ✨
> Oran in Rose Jaipur
> Eternite 80 in Bois de Rose
> Ella 105 in Noir
> Sexy or practical?
> They're literally the perfect nude and black heels for me!
> View attachment 5445664
> 
> View attachment 5445665
> 
> View attachment 5445667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445666
> 
> excuse the mess and smudgy mirror
> View attachment 5445668


I have been eyeing these for so long!  Gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

Zkg1977 said:


> I have been eyeing these for so long!  Gorgeous!


Do it!!!    
Which ones?


----------



## Zkg1977

carlinha said:


> Do it!!!
> Which ones?


Likely the shorter ones in black


----------



## carlinha

carlinha said:


> My 3 most recent shoe purchases
> Hi my name is carlinha and I'm addicted to H, and sparkles ✨
> Oran in Rose Jaipur
> Eternite 80 in Bois de Rose
> Ella 105 in Noir
> Sexy or practical?
> They're literally the perfect nude and black heels for me!
> View attachment 5445664
> 
> View attachment 5445665
> 
> View attachment 5445667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445666
> 
> excuse the mess and smudgy mirror
> View attachment 5445668


Oops sorry I mistyped the nude are called Bois de Santal!  Not Bois de Rose


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

H Riviera blanket and cushion in Seigle. Chairs from IKEA’s outdoor collection.


----------



## catchingfireflies

Back from Paris! Black box Kelly 35.


----------



## carlinha

catchingfireflies said:


> Back from Paris! Black box Kelly 35.


OH EM GEE!!!!  congrats!
and i had no idea they did box in the retourne style!  love it!!!!


----------



## carlinha

ThingumyPoppy said:


> H Riviera blanket and cushion in Seigle. Chairs from IKEA’s outdoor collection.


love your home decor!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

carlinha said:


> love your home decor!


Thank you!


----------



## catchingfireflies

carlinha said:


> OH EM GEE!!!!  congrats!
> and i had no idea they did box in the retourne style!  love it!!!!


Thank you!!  I will be using it tomorrow for a fight to NY. So excited !


----------



## Tonimichelle

catchingfireflies said:


> Back from Paris! Black box Kelly 35.


Gorgeous! I'm guessing vintage due to the single rings on the handle.  Where did you find it?


----------



## fabdiva

carlinha said:


> My 3 most recent shoe purchases
> Hi my name is carlinha and I'm addicted to H, and sparkles ✨
> Oran in Rose Jaipur
> Eternite 80 in Bois de Rose
> Ella 105 in Noir
> Sexy or practical?
> They're literally the perfect nude and black heels for me!
> View attachment 5445664
> 
> View attachment 5445665
> 
> View attachment 5445667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445666
> 
> excuse the mess and smudgy mirror
> View attachment 5445668


Yaas!  LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## DDCHA

DDCHA said:


> -Mini Kelly 2 in gris perle ostrich
> -Black femosa espadrilles
> -Oversized cashmere turtleneck sweater in ivory
> - black cashmere 3/4 zip poncho with waist ties
> - gold Oasis sandals
> - 2 pairs of orans in white and etoupe
> - black Kelly belt with pouch


Was finally able to post some pics! I am in love and received for my 23rd anniversary. 
My hubby is the sweetest.❤️
My SA is a magician.


----------



## Mapoon

carlinha said:


> My 3 most recent shoe purchases
> Hi my name is carlinha and I'm addicted to H, and sparkles ✨
> Oran in Rose Jaipur
> Eternite 80 in Bois de Rose
> Ella 105 in Noir
> Sexy or practical?
> They're literally the perfect nude and black heels for me!
> View attachment 5445664
> 
> View attachment 5445665
> 
> View attachment 5445667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5445666
> 
> excuse the mess and smudgy mirror
> View attachment 5445668


They are so pretty and look stunning on you. Who doesnt like bling! Good choices!!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Great surprises from the best SA!


----------



## topglamchic

K28 in shiny porous crocodile 

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## luxeloversg

I got my dream Combi for Wallet and Key Case! Gold on gold!  i bought the MC2 Euclede Card Holder for Extra Card Slots on my Bearn Compact Wallet! And it works fabulously!


----------



## BloomingTree

luxeloversg said:


> I got my dream Combi for Wallet and Key Case! Gold on gold!  i bought the MC2 Euclede Card Holder for Extra Card Slots on my Bearn Compact Wallet! And it works fabulously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5446451
> View attachment 5446452
> View attachment 5446454
> View attachment 5446455
> View attachment 5446456




The mc2 euclide card holder is such a great idea! I prefer my compact bearn over my long one because it fits my smaller bags better. I was trying figure out how to carry more without having to have another external wallet. This solves it!

Congrats on getting your dream combo!


----------



## DR2014

topglamchic said:


> K28 in shiny porous crocodile
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.


Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## topglamchic

DR2014 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!


Thank you @DR2014!!  This is my holy grail as I love exotics.


----------



## DDCHA

Some Mosaique 24 Platinum pieces I’ve been waiting for! Is it wierd to say it’s close to that feeling of collecting McDonald’s Happy Meal toys when I was 5? Yet a wee bit more expensive!


----------



## Hedgehog101

The sur mon nuage twilly! I believe it's the F/W 22 season.


----------



## hermes&chanel

I am waiting for my second pair of Chypre sandals to arrive! So excited!


----------



## sonozen

At long last, a Picotin 18


----------



## bagsamplified

Prada Prince said:


> I went out to pick up a long awaited piece from the boutique after ordering it online, and then also came home with another surprise which I had been asking for since forever!
> 
> View attachment 5444056
> 
> 
> Finally got myself the Mosaique Au 24 sushi tray after stalking the website for ages! For some reason FedEx sent it from Paris to Indianapolis, back to Paris and then finally to London… ‍♂
> 
> View attachment 5444057
> 
> 
> Whilst I was at the boutique to pick this up, I did my usual request to see if they had any Olympe ear cuffs in stock. My usual SA wasn’t there, and the one helping me immediately said oh we haven’t got them, without even checking. I then asked him to check if a neighbouring boutique had it. When he checked his stock, he exclaimed that he had two in stock in gold, one in Orange Epsom and the other in Nata Epsom.
> 
> I asked to see both and immediately fell in love with the one in Nata! I’m so happy to finally get hold of one of these cuties!
> 
> View attachment 5444058
> 
> Always shows it’s good to show a little bit of persistence. If I had taken that SA’s initial word for it, I’d still be waiting for one of these ear cuffs!


I never knew H had ear cuffs! Congratulations, good persistence there!


----------



## Prada Prince

bagsamplified said:


> I never knew H had ear cuffs! Congratulations, good persistence there!


Thanks! They launched earlier in April this year, I believe.


----------



## jese1988

Fresh from the H Spa
Vintage Box Kelly 32


----------



## boomer1234

Received my mini bolide case and the marble silk twilly!


----------



## Four Tails

It’s already the middle of July and I have a young toddler, so of course white shoes are a great idea. 

I wanted a white bag, but I walked out with white shoes instead.


----------



## asatoasz

jese1988 said:


> Fresh from the H Spa
> Vintage Box Kelly 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447255
> View attachment 5447256


This is beautiful!


----------



## asatoasz

I tried to buy these in Hawaii but my size wasn’t available….glad now as these have GHW as opposed to PHW!  Love them….Oz Mules in Naturel.


----------



## oglorianna

katsigner said:


> Purchased these 2 140 cashmere/silk scarves!
> 
> L'epopee d'Hermes & 12 leopards!
> 
> View attachment 5259953
> View attachment 5259954


What a coincidence - I had as well. I found myself reaching more for the leopards though because of the abundance of greens - what about you?


----------



## jese1988

My happy combo


----------



## uakkg8

catchingfireflies said:


> Back from Paris! Black box Kelly 35.


Gorgeous!!! That is my holy grail bag!!  Congratulations!!


----------



## smoh

I went in to enquire about my SO (16 months and counting) and walked away with this


----------



## by_nina

My dream colour aka Vert Criquet


----------



## MrsPurse18

by_nina said:


> My dream colour aka Vert Criquet
> View attachment 5464928
> 
> View attachment 5464930


Amazing!!


----------



## iamyumi

Surprise wishlist offer. Magnolia and sienne B25, phw. I am not usually a pink person but I love how this colour pops. So perfect for summer


----------



## by_nina

MrsPurse18 said:


> Amazing!!


Thank you @MrsPurse18


----------



## Naynaykilla

Most excited about the reversible down and the cashmere skirt! 

Went for the rtw and left with these goodies and preordered some more  just so excited about seeing inventory in store!


----------



## jourai27

I managed to score this on H.com but thinking of returning it. Chai is such a beautiful color but the flowers are a bit much for me


----------



## Tykhe

Got this cardigan!


----------



## Ruedubac

by_nina said:


> My dream colour aka Vert Criquet
> View attachment 5464928
> 
> View attachment 5464930


Lovely, Is that a size 30 or 35? I will be dreaming of this tonight. Congrates


----------



## by_nina

Ruedubac said:


> Lovely, Is that a size 30 or 35? I will be dreaming of this tonight. Congrates


Hi, thank you! It's actually 25


----------



## 880

Naynaykilla said:


> Most excited about the reversible down and the cashmere skirt!


Gorgeous! Cannot wait to see action shots and hear about your experience if you are so inclined  


Tykhe said:


> Got this cardigan!


Love the color and the vibe on you!


----------



## Tykhe

880 said:


> Gorgeous! Cannot wait to see action shots and hear about your experience if you are so inclined
> 
> Love the color and the vibe on you!


Thank you!! It was a great event!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Tykhe said:


> Got this cardigan!
> 
> View attachment 5510695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was eyeing this today, looks great on you!


----------



## Fashionista2

by_nina said:


> My dream colour aka Vert Criquet
> View attachment 5464928
> 
> View attachment 5464930


She's a DREAM


----------



## leuleu

smoh said:


> I went in to enquire about my SO (16 months and counting) and walked away with this


This color is perfection ! Is it vert jade ?


----------



## LouiseCPH

Plume 20 and Berlingot GM
More here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...bags-i-bought-in-stead.1054119/#post-35243143


----------



## smoh

leuleu said:


> This color is perfection ! Is it vert jade ?


yes it is! I had been lusting after a bambou and this scratched my itch!


----------



## ny.lon

I have been out of action for a while and have had a delicious 50+ pages to read on this thread - my H wishlist has now exploded  

Recent purchases for me - 
Paris Loafer in gris argenté - old season but have been hunting these down for a while 
New Libris stole - noir 
And Etoupe nail polish - the tiniest purchase but my most satisfying after not being able to find for months! And of all places, I found it at an airport store...


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I posted this awhile back when I was contemplating the purchase (thread here, if you’re interested), but because my work milestone is official now (!!!), I used it as an opportunity to celebrate by cutting the tags and peeling the stickers off. 

Preloved B30 SO togo, Bordeaux exterior with Bois de rose interior. Absolutely obsessed!!


----------



## loh

ItsPurseonal said:


> I posted this awhile back when I was contemplating the purchase (thread here, if you’re interested), but because my work milestone is official now (!!!), I used it as an opportunity to celebrate by cutting the tags and peeling the stickers off.
> 
> Preloved B30 SO togo, Bordeaux exterior with Bois de rose interior. Absolutely obsessed!!
> 
> View attachment 5531091
> View attachment 5531093



Absolutely gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Momoe Mint

Wore these sandals, purchased at the SFO airport, to Singapore.  Very comfy.  Had to get some ready to wear for meetings, and got offered a Fray Fray B35 in menthe swift/ecru in Singapore (after I said I just wanted a pop of colour), and the pegasus also flew home with me too   Super easy to carry it as a carryon luggage, even when packed to the brim, it is comparably lighter than my Bolide 35 all leather in Clemence.  A beautiful way to remember a long overdue summer holiday!


----------



## Momoe Mint

ny.lon said:


> I have been out of action for a while and have had a delicious 50+ pages to read on this thread - my H wishlist has now exploded
> 
> Recent purchases for me -
> Paris Loafer in gris argenté - old season but have been hunting these down for a while
> New Libris stole - noir
> And Etoupe nail polish - the tiniest purchase but my most satisfying after not being able to find for months! And of all places, I found it at an airport store...
> 
> View attachment 5516138
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516139
> 
> 
> View attachment 5516140


Airport finds are amazing, agree!


----------



## jourai27

Momoe Mint said:


> Wore these sandals, purchased at the SFO airport, to Singapore.  Very comfy.  Had to get some ready to wear for meetings, and got offered a Fray Fray B35 in menthe swift/ecru in Singapore (after I said I just wanted a pop of colour), and the pegasus also flew home with me too   Super easy to carry it as a carryon luggage, even when packed to the brim, it is comparably lighter than my Bolide 35 all leather in Clemence.  A beautiful way to remember a long overdue summer holiday!
> 
> View attachment 5572277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572289


Would you mind sharing the name/code of the sandals please? I love them! TIA!


----------



## asatoasz

jourai27 said:


> Would you mind sharing the name/code of the sandals please? I love them! TIA!


+1, please.


----------



## parisallyouneed

I was never a fan of Garden Party until this one in Gris Meyer ! Sorry for the bad lighting, it was end of the day. It is amazing IRL. it reminds me of the grey color from Goyard. Perfect grey IMHO.


----------



## misspakie

Tykhe said:


> Got this cardigan!
> 
> View attachment 5510695


Love the sandals!


----------



## Buildingprofile

parisallyouneed said:


> I was never a fan of Garden Party until this one in Gris Meyer ! Sorry for the bad lighting, it was end of the day. It is amazing IRL. it reminds me of the grey color from Goyard. Perfect grey IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 5572297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572298


The grain on this leather! *chef's kiss*
I feel like I can smell that new leather smell from here.


----------



## Momoe Mint

jourai27 said:


> Would you mind sharing the name/code of the sandals please? I love them! TIA!


They are the Empire Sandals, in marron colour.  Most welcome!


----------



## Xthgirl

parisallyouneed said:


> I was never a fan of Garden Party until this one in Gris Meyer ! Sorry for the bad lighting, it was end of the day. It is amazing IRL. it reminds me of the grey color from Goyard. Perfect grey IMHO.
> 
> View attachment 5572297
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572298


I love the GP in leather. So understated and perfect for business.  I know a lot use the Birkin for work but i still think the birkin is way flashy for the purpose.  I used my GP for professional conferences.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Momoe Mint said:


> Wore these sandals, purchased at the SFO airport, to Singapore.  Very comfy.  Had to get some ready to wear for meetings, and got offered a Fray Fray B35 in menthe swift/ecru in Singapore (after I said I just wanted a pop of colour), and the pegasus also flew home with me too   Super easy to carry it as a carryon luggage, even when packed to the brim, it is comparably lighter than my Bolide 35 all leather in Clemence.  A beautiful way to remember a long overdue summer holiday!
> 
> View attachment 5572277
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572289


Love the color of the b! I didn’t even know it came in this style!


----------



## Momoe Mint

Naynaykilla said:


> Love the color of the b! I didn’t even know it came in this style!


Thank you!  I love the colour too, exactly the pop of colour I do not have in my bags.  Yes, yes, I heard about the style, and didn't think much of it. However, when the sales took the bag out of the box, I was smitten with the bag.  Esp. for a B35, it's totally manageable.


----------



## Thea Rose

Fumizuki said:


> despite the crowd in store yesterday, managed to get these
> 
> View attachment 5429650


congrats! how are the loafers in terms of sizing?


----------



## Fashionista2

jese1988 said:


> My happy combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447900


Seriously the best every day effortless combo,


----------



## Lilac_GG

Super lucky to have gotten offered an Evelyne TPM (16cm) in Cassis with a Rouge Grenat strap. Cassis is up there in terms of my favourite jewel tones. Compliments my Rodeo Pegase PM perfectly


----------



## thelilachour

KP noir swift GHW


----------



## labelo

gzmh said:


> Super lucky to have gotten offered an Evelyne TPM (16cm) in Cassis with a Rouge Grenat strap. Cassis is up there in terms of my favourite jewel tones. Compliments my Rodeo Pegase PM perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572759


So pretty! This color combo is on my wishlist, such a classy, approachable way to do color.


----------



## masanmasan

Thea Rose said:


> congrats! how are the loafers in terms of sizing?



I bought size 37 same size like my other pairs of shoes (Adidas sneaker). I find the loafer's length and width fits my feet better than H sneakers which I tried the same size and it was tight . Hope this helps, not very good in writing review


----------



## kittynui

Vintage Kelly 32 in rouge H
Been looking for a vintage Kelly of my birth year for a while (1979)
Got it in a really good condition for its age and it’s been authenticated by bababebi


----------



## sonozen

First I was captivated by the scarf ring…




Then I got reminded of a delicious Alice Shirley creation which I thought it may look good with… 




Then one thing led to another and I chanced upon a peaceful looking kitty asleep…




Not sure if 2 blue scarves in a day is a little overkill but there can never be too much blues! (And all these came about thanks to the scarf ring )


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

sonozen said:


> First I was captivated by the scarf ring…
> 
> View attachment 5573062
> 
> 
> Then I got reminded of a delicious Alice Shirley creation which I thought it may look good with…
> 
> View attachment 5573064
> 
> 
> Then one thing led to another and I chanced upon a peaceful looking kitty asleep…
> 
> View attachment 5573066
> 
> 
> Not sure if 2 blue scarves in a day is a little overkill but there can never be too much blues! (And all these came about thanks to the scarf ring )
> 
> View attachment 5573069




twinsies on the zebre scarf ring!
such a lovely piece! 
saw it, loved it, bought it 
also got the quadrige twilly rings in black and pink!


----------



## Thea Rose

Fumizuki said:


> I bought size 37 same size like my other pairs of shoes (Adidas sneaker). I find the loafer's length and width fits my feet better than H sneakers which I tried the same size and it was tight . Hope this helps, not very good in writing review


yes, this is extremely helpful, thank you so much!


----------



## loh

kittynui said:


> Vintage Kelly 32 in rouge H
> Been looking for a vintage Kelly of my birth year for a while (1979)
> Got it in a really good condition for its age and it’s been authenticated by bababebi
> 
> View attachment 5573046



Wow, she's gorgeous!


----------



## DoggieBags

I hadn’t seen this bag before. Boucle Sellier in noir swift. Strap can work crossbody but the bag sits a little high on my waist. The clasp is rather different but really easy to work. It has a roomy back pocket which is nice for my phone. Also has 2 interior pockets.


----------



## Momoe Mint

DoggieBags said:


> I hadn’t seen this bag before. Boucle Sellier in noir swift. Strap can work crossbody but the bag sits a little high on my waist. The clasp is rather different but really easy to work. It has a roomy back pocket which is nice for my phone. Also has 2 interior pockets.
> 
> View attachment 5573256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573258


I saw this bag in the store, but in Gris Meyer.  Lovely addition!


----------



## hphile

Some recent H shoe purchases!

Left: Chypre in suede rose framboise
Right: First Oxford Shoe (picture doesn't do justice how lovely and chunky these are!)


----------



## nymeria

DoggieBags said:


> I hadn’t seen this bag before. Boucle Sellier in noir swift. Strap can work crossbody but the bag sits a little high on my waist. The clasp is rather different but really easy to work. It has a roomy back pocket which is nice for my phone. Also has 2 interior pockets.
> 
> View attachment 5573256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573258


I was very intrigued when I tried this bag in Paris. It's a great mid sized bag, but with lots of room. I must be shorter than you (5'2 on a really great day )  because it sat well on me crossbody. Had they had it in noir (or a color I like), I would have seriously considered it, as I'm a true fan of the back pocket option.
Enjoy it!


----------



## DoggieBags

nymeria said:


> I was very intrigued when I tried this bag in Paris. It's a great mid sized bag, but with lots of room. I must be shorter than you (5'2 on a really great day )  because it sat well on me crossbody. Had they had it in noir (or a color I like), I would have seriously considered it, as I'm a true fan of the back pocket option.
> Enjoy it!


Thanks! I’m 5’3” but have a long torso unfortunately so a lot of crossbody bags sit a bit high on me. It does have a roomy interior plus i love bags with back pockets.


----------



## fabdiva

hphile said:


> Some recent H shoe purchases!
> 
> Left: Chypre in suede rose framboise
> Right: First Oxford Shoe (picture doesn't do justice how lovely and chunky these are!)
> 
> View attachment 5573561
> View attachment 5573562


Love them both.  So happy to see someone with the chunky loafers.  I talked myself out of those, since I have the Prada version, but you are changing my mind.  They look great on you!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Sorry, I posted on wrong thread.


----------



## Hedgehog101

The new season twilly
Le Charme D Orphee


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

Wow !


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

Wow !


----------



## Dany_37

FedEx delivered these lovely girls today...Gold Piqûres Écrues Orans.


----------



## Buildingprofile

DoggieBags said:


> I hadn’t seen this bag before. Boucle Sellier in noir swift. Strap can work crossbody but the bag sits a little high on my waist. The clasp is rather different but really easy to work. It has a roomy back pocket which is nice for my phone. Also has 2 interior pockets.
> 
> View attachment 5573256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573258


Gorgeous! Love the structure!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Crapples said:


> My beautiful K28 but I'm worried I'm being irrationally critical. My brand new from the boutique has a tiny spot. It looks like a scratch or just a small section of grain that didn't take the color.
> 
> Yes it's miniscule. Yes I'm probably being silly but it's bothering me.
> 
> What do you think and what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 5086241


What did you decide? Were you able to.fix it? I'm the same way, if I see it, then it becomes all I see


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

This year has been full of Kellys for me...kelly to go alligator, Kelly danse, Kelly 28, Kelly this, Kelly that lol and I felt like I was getting further and further away from the bags I truly love. I like them big, and I can not lie ( cue the music) but it seemed I had gone down a rabbit hole of smaller and smaller bags and some felt super tiny. Dont get me wrong, i love them! Thank God the stars aligned. I got other "big Birkin" offers but it had to be Rouge Casaque or I would never rest in peace. Finally my hubby is sleeping like a baby tonight.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Box Kelly 32


----------



## Luny_94

Happy to share my latest purchases!

Espadrillas Antigua in denim
Lagune belt with rose gold buckle
C18 in rose azalee and PHW


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Box Kelly 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574766


Wow beautiful box kelly retourne! Is this from the boutique?


----------



## Naynaykilla

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Box Kelly 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574766


Box is such an beautiful leather!


----------



## Fashionista2

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Box Kelly 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574766


This bag is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING


----------



## Hermes Zen

I’ve not posted in awhile with my latest H purchases. Sharing. Thanks!  Silk rectangular zippered travel case, MM rodeo touch, Twilly scarf ring charm, two Carres Volants twillies, lacquer horn pendant and clic clac H bracelet. Plus a book that was a birthday gift from a dear friend.

Forgot I had ordered extra H Heure watch straps for my special order that’s to arrive in November. This strap arrived early before the watch.


----------



## nymeria

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Box Kelly 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5574766


The true bag of perfection!  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Logic

Bought a Bastia coin purse in box leather, I haven’t felt this leather before, it’s very shiny, luxurious but delicate. Also picked up a medium bolide case.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Bought a Bastia coin purse in box leather, I haven’t felt this leather before, it’s very shiny, luxurious but delicate. Also picked up a medium bolide case.
> 
> View attachment 5575078


Box leather is omg!! So gorgeous and delicate like you said. Congrats on your new ins!


----------



## Ll0324

Gris perle with gold hardware Constance


----------



## Ll0324

Kelly danse


----------



## Lifebyms

A Herbag Zip 31 in noir ghw


----------



## Bereal

I just got back from a wonderful vacation in Paris and the South West of France. No bags no appointments but bought a couple of cute things  A beautiful Swift bleu marine strap for my Bolide from the Sèvres store and a 140 cm cashmere Silk shawl in Biarritz.


----------



## cad33

My lucky finds in the Chicago store during a weekend trip: garden file 28 in noir with strap and eugenia headwrap.

This has been a lucky month for me in July for Hermes. All I need now is calvi duo in fall or winter colours.


----------



## 888Bee

Came back from Vegas over the weekend and was lucky enough to pick up an Evelyne Etoupe with gold hardware. Stopped by 3 boutiques, none of them had any bags. A very kind SA said they may be getting a shipment and would let me know if they received anything. Received a text the next day saying, she had Evelyne for me if I wanted it.


----------



## Mapoon

Introducing the latest addition to my rodeo family - my rodeo pegase pm in chai/mauve sylvestre/menthe. I had this colour combo on my wishlist since Jan this year and we discussed a few options in case we can’t get this. Tbh I haven’t spent much this year due to items not arriving etc but my SA made it happen for me! When he saw the combo he knew he needed to secure it for me! I was literally in shock when I saw him bring out the box and brought me to the room for the wonderful reveal.I am extremely grateful and beyond happy!

I’m at rodeo peace for now…would love to add a touch version later down the track no doubt (Says the one who never wanted them ever hahaha!!)


----------



## Buildingprofile

Mapoon said:


> Introducing the latest addition to my rodeo family - my rodeo pegase pm in chai/mauve sylvestre/menthe. I had this colour combo on my wishlist since Jan this year and we discussed a few options in case we can’t get this. Tbh I haven’t spent much this year due to items not arriving etc but my SA made it happen for me! When he saw the combo he knew he needed to secure it for me! I was literally in shock when I saw him bring out the box and brought me to the room for the wonderful reveal.I am extremely grateful and beyond happy!
> 
> I’m at rodeo peace for now…would love to add a touch version later down the track no doubt (Says the one who never wanted them ever hahaha!!)
> 
> View attachment 5575504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575507


love the gradation of sizes AND colorways!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Requested this bracelet (on the top) over a year ago and it finally came in! And I also purchased this Jean jacket from fall rtw


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Introducing the latest addition to my rodeo family - my rodeo pegase pm in chai/mauve sylvestre/menthe. I had this colour combo on my wishlist since Jan this year and we discussed a few options in case we can’t get this. Tbh I haven’t spent much this year due to items not arriving etc but my SA made it happen for me! When he saw the combo he knew he needed to secure it for me! I was literally in shock when I saw him bring out the box and brought me to the room for the wonderful reveal.I am extremely grateful and beyond happy!
> 
> I’m at rodeo peace for now…would love to add a touch version later down the track no doubt (Says the one who never wanted them ever hahaha!!)
> 
> View attachment 5575504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575507


What a beautiful combo  your SA is so lovely!


----------



## Mapoon

Buildingprofile said:


> love the gradation of sizes AND colorways!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> What a beautiful combo  your SA is so lovely!


Thank you dear!! I originally thought this combo was wierd as the colour of its wings just seemed out of place on the web but once I saw real life photos of people getting it...I grew to love it before I owned it and I am soo glad to get it!! My SA really made my day! Prob the highlight purchase of the year for me.


----------



## papertiger

DoggieBags said:


> I hadn’t seen this bag before. Boucle Sellier in noir swift. Strap can work crossbody but the bag sits a little high on my waist. The clasp is rather different but really easy to work. It has a roomy back pocket which is nice for my phone. Also has 2 interior pockets.
> 
> View attachment 5573256
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573258



Wow, a stunning bag!


----------



## papertiger

hphile said:


> Some recent H shoe purchases!
> 
> Left: Chypre in suede rose framboise
> Right: First Oxford Shoe (picture doesn't do justice how lovely and chunky these are!)
> 
> View attachment 5573561
> View attachment 5573562



Must have a look for the Firsts too


----------



## Norm.Core

Finally got my HG scarf. ❤️

C’est La Fete from 2012.


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Thank you dear!! I originally thought this combo was wierd as the colour of its wings just seemed out of place on the web but once I saw real life photos of people getting it...I grew to love it before I owned it and I am soo glad to get it!! My SA really made my day! Prob the highlight purchase of the year for me.


It’s a perfect combo the green wings pop out!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Mapoon said:


> Introducing the latest addition to my rodeo family - my rodeo pegase pm in chai/mauve sylvestre/menthe. I had this colour combo on my wishlist since Jan this year and we discussed a few options in case we can’t get this. Tbh I haven’t spent much this year due to items not arriving etc but my SA made it happen for me! When he saw the combo he knew he needed to secure it for me! I was literally in shock when I saw him bring out the box and brought me to the room for the wonderful reveal.I am extremely grateful and beyond happy!
> 
> I’m at rodeo peace for now…would love to add a touch version later down the track no doubt (Says the one who never wanted them ever hahaha!!)
> 
> View attachment 5575504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575507


Happiness unlocked


----------



## parisallyouneed

Tina_Bina said:


> Requested this bracelet (on the top) over a year ago and it finally came in! And I also purchased this Jean jacket from fall rtw
> 
> View attachment 5575511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575512


you are giving me hope again, I had ordered my bracelet a year ago. My SA said it is in the system... Patience pays off i guess  it looks beautiful on you, congrats


----------



## mcwee

Fresh ankle boots. So lightweight feels comfortable on trying.


----------



## Hikar1

Tina_Bina said:


> Requested this bracelet (on the top) over a year ago and it finally came in! And I also purchased this Jean jacket from fall rtw
> 
> View attachment 5575511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575512



May I request what the name of that bracelet is? I love the daintiness of it!


----------



## cutemitt

Successful Bday haul  my SA surprised me with the exact same bag that she heard I failed to get online


----------



## DYH

Got super lucky w my recent visit.  These are 2 of my favorites right now!
a micro picotin with Daisy print (we have a dog name Daisy!) & Geta in black


----------



## foxyqt

cutemitt said:


> Successful Bday haul  my SA surprised me with the exact same bag that she heard I failed to get online
> View attachment 5575940
> 
> View attachment 5575938
> 
> View attachment 5575937
> 
> View attachment 5575936
> 
> View attachment 5575939
> 
> View attachment 5575935
> 
> View attachment 5575934


Happy Birthday!! Love everything you got!


----------



## jourai27

I was very lucky to score this In the loop belt bag and have been using it for the past few days. Love how convenient it is and how much I can actually fit inside!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Norm.Core said:


> Finally got my HG scarf. ❤️
> 
> C’est La Fete from 2012.
> 
> View attachment 5575590


Congratulations!!! thats my HG too!
I'm not usually crazy about scarves but this and Pegasus pop stole my heart!!!!


----------



## 888Bee

Just received this preloved vintage Hermes Cuff.


----------



## Norm.Core

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Congratulations!!! thats my HG too!
> I'm not usually crazy about scarves but this and Pegasus pop stole my heart!!!!


Thank you! I’m not a scarf person too but found a new appreciation for H scarves during Covid lockdown. 

This CLF just drew me in (and Kachinas). ❤️


----------



## cutemitt

foxyqt said:


> Happy Birthday!! Love everything you got!


Thank you so much!!! I was over the moon  I've actually been waiting for the right P18 for almost a year and SA even pulled out the perfect Rodeo Pegase for it!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My new to me Kelly 40 Sellier Mou (authenticated by Bababebi) I tried it on a whim and it was love at first sight.
What I love is the construction of the Sellier Mou makes a Kelly of this size look very relaxed like a Kelly/Birkin feel.
The bag will need spa at some point but meanwhile I’m going to enjoy it and embrace its imperfections!
It came without any of the accessories which isn’t a deal breaker for me because I wouldn’t wear the lock and key clouchette on it anyway and a bag this size needs a wide fabric strap which I plan to get.


----------



## nymeria

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Kelly 40 Sellier Mou (authenticated by Bababebi) I tried it on a whim and it was love at first sight.
> What I love is the construction of the Sellier Mou makes a Kelly of this size look very relaxed like a Kelly/Birkin feel.
> The bag will need spa at some point but meanwhile I’m going to enjoy it and embrace its imperfections!
> It came without any of the accessories which isn’t a deal breaker for me because I wouldn’t wear the lock and key clouchette on it anyway and a bag this size needs a wide fabric strap which I plan to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576407


Congratulations!! A K Sellier Mou is very special and a real find. Enjoy using this beauty.


----------



## grapegravity

Early Wedding Anniversary gift from DH


----------



## Tina_Bina

Hikar1 said:


> May I request what the name of that bracelet is? I love the daintiness of it!


My receipt says “New Farandole” in rose gold


----------



## skybluesky

Just moved across the country (third cross country move in seven years), and decided to check out the H store in Bellevue.  Ended up with a new SA, she took my preferences for a wishlist, and fell in love with a straw visor.  I've seen it online but in person, it's gorgeous.  I guess it's not the best for blocking out the sun (that's the job of spf 50, a sunhat, and staying out of the sun if possible) but it fits my large head.


----------



## designerdiva40

I went in to try a pair of Oasis my SM got in for me but I didn’t like the colour s came home with these Paris Loafers that I’ve had my eye on.


----------



## periogirl28

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Kelly 40 Sellier Mou (authenticated by Bababebi) I tried it on a whim and it was love at first sight.
> What I love is the construction of the Sellier Mou makes a Kelly of this size look very relaxed like a Kelly/Birkin feel.
> The bag will need spa at some point but meanwhile I’m going to enjoy it and embrace its imperfections!
> It came without any of the accessories which isn’t a deal breaker for me because I wouldn’t wear the lock and key clouchette on it anyway and a bag this size needs a wide fabric strap which I plan to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576407


Congrats! So happy you finally found the perfect bag of your dreams.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! So happy you finally found the perfect bag of your dreams.


Thank-you!
I have tried a fair few pre-owned Kelly (32's and 35's) and Birkins at consignment stores and Auction houses but none made me want to 'push the button'
I have a wish-list at my boutique for a 35 or 40 Kelly retourne, but I wasn't 100% sure that was what what I wanted tbh.
When I saw this bag it really 'spoke' to me I tried it and fell in love despite its flaws (which were reflected in the price).
The 'Mou' just felt so right in a way that other larger Kelly's didn't.
I purchased with a 28 day return policy but of course once I had it home I loved it even more!
Next year I plan to send it to spa but in the meantime I will wear it and enjoy it.
I Firmly believe whether buying pre-owned or in the boutique the right bag just 'speaks' to you.
A bit like rehoming an animal (which I have also done a fair few times!)


----------



## E.L

Tina_Bina said:


> Requested this bracelet (on the top) over a year ago and it finally came in! And I also purchased this Jean jacket from fall rtw
> 
> View attachment 5575511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575512


I'm still waiting for this bracelet too. It looks lovely on you. Congrats.


----------



## Ladybaga

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Kelly 40 Sellier Mou (authenticated by Bababebi) I tried it on a whim and it was love at first sight.
> What I love is the construction of the Sellier Mou makes a Kelly of this size look very relaxed like a Kelly/Birkin feel.
> The bag will need spa at some point but meanwhile I’m going to enjoy it and embrace its imperfections!
> It came without any of the accessories which isn’t a deal breaker for me because I wouldn’t wear the lock and key clouchette on it anyway and a bag this size needs a wide fabric strap which I plan to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW the veining is outstanding on your kelly!!!! GORGEOUS and CONGRATS!!!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

My new to me Epsom Bolide 27 Bleu Jean PHW. The Sous le Charme D’Orphee twilly from H.com compliments the bag perfectly. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Hermes Zen

I had posted this week my purchases from a store visit last weekend. After I paid I saw these super fun bangles.  I left the store and could not stop thinking about them over dinner! Had to text my sa and they arrived today.  Those interested, they are Chiens et Chats Parisiens in rose gold large width bracelet and Chiens et Chats Parisiens in rose gold extra-large width bracelet. Although same pattern, the extra width of the bangle shows more brown and animals .. one of my favorate part is the inside, has a wiener dog!  To me it's different enough to get both ... besides LOVE the dogs and cats!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> I had posted this week my purchases from a store visit last weekend. After I paid I saw these super fun bangles.  I left the store and could not stop thinking about them over dinner! Had to text my sa and they arrived today.  Those interested, they are Chiens et Chats Parisiens in rose gold large width bracelet and Chiens et Chats Parisiens in rose gold extra-large width bracelet. Although same pattern, the extra width of the bangle shows more brown and animals .. one of my favorate part is the inside, has a wiener dog!  To me it's different enough to get both ... besides LOVE the dogs and cats!
> 
> View attachment 5577310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577311


So beautiful! Wow both bangles are different in their own ways! And the interior of the extra wide one is just   Wish they had it in other colourways but this neutral makes it easier to pair


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> So beautiful! Wow both bangles are different in their own ways! And the interior of the extra wide one is just   Wish they had it in other colourways but this neutral makes it easier to pair


Let’s hope more color options are in our near future! Although I do love the neutral colors in these.


----------



## balen.girl

My first pegase and won’t be my last..


----------



## foxyqt

balen.girl said:


> My first pegase and won’t be my last..
> View attachment 5577320


Dyyying for this Pegase combo!


----------



## Le Roy

I also bought the orange Ciiquetis twilly but I already tied it to my Evelyne.


----------



## Le Roy

sorry, I wasn’t sure how to add another pic to my other post.


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> I had posted this week my purchases from a store visit last weekend. After I paid I saw these super fun bangles.  I left the store and could not stop thinking about them over dinner! Had to text my sa and they arrived today.  Those interested, they are Chiens et Chats Parisiens in rose gold large width bracelet and Chiens et Chats Parisiens in rose gold extra-large width bracelet. Although same pattern, the extra width of the bangle shows more brown and animals .. one of my favorate part is the inside, has a wiener dog!  To me it's different enough to get both ... besides LOVE the dogs and cats!
> 
> View attachment 5577310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577311


Thank you so much for sharing pics of these! We had a rescue that was a scotty who passes away many many years ago.  Now, we have a rescue "Dorkie" half Dachshund and half Yorkie.  This bangle really speaks to me! WOOF WOOF!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

balen.girl said:


> My first pegase and won’t be my last..
> View attachment 5577320


It’s a slippery slope!!!


----------



## JavaJo

I still can’t believe this happened (sorry for the cliche)  Popped-in to pick-up RTW and shoes for my Fall wardrobe refresh, and came home with this beauty ❤️ C18 Epsom Etoupe GHW  Goes so well with B/W outfit which I happen to be wearing today ❤️ Craftmanship is amazing!  The strap alone seems life one infintiy loop (magic invisible seams) ❤️ I had asked for these specs in a B25, and pleasantly surprised how elegantly it works on the C18  Am so grateful for the unexpected!


----------



## BreezyE

xsweetdreamx said:


> My new to me Epsom Bolide 27 Bleu Jean PHW. The Sous le Charme D’Orphee twilly from H.com compliments the bag perfectly. Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 5577227


Bleu Jean is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## xsweetdreamx

BreezyE said:


> Bleu Jean is one of my favorite colors!


Thank you. It’s now my favorite too. I was hesitant because photos don’t seem to capture its true color (kind of grayish imo) but in real life, what a beautiful blue!! Glad I gave it a chance


----------



## shermes

Took her home yesterday


----------



## _gelato_

shermes said:


> Took her home yesterday
> View attachment 5578058
> View attachment 5578059


Congrats! 


Edited:OT


----------



## girlfriday17

My first CDC 24 in Bleu Saphir (and I’m going to guess not my last) and a lip balm.


----------



## cloudblue

Hermes Zen said:


> I had posted this week my purchases from a store visit last weekend. After I paid I saw these super fun bangles.  I left the store and could not stop thinking about them over dinner! Had to text my sa and they arrived today.  Those interested, they are Chiens et Chats Parisiens in rose gold large width bracelet and Chiens et Chats Parisiens in rose gold extra-large width bracelet. Although same pattern, the extra width of the bangle shows more brown and animals .. one of my favorate part is the inside, has a wiener dog!  To me it's different enough to get both ... besides LOVE the dogs and cats!
> 
> View attachment 5577310
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577311


Oh my gosh these are stunning!! Lucky you, I love this type of wide bangle.  I have to look into these! This is why wandering into other parts of PF is dangerous for me


----------



## LVinCali

Unexpected!  

I went in to Hermès just to ask if they had any canvas straps for my Kelly and left with a bag.  As soon as the SA said vert jade, I knew I was a goner.

All unexpected because I just moved back to the US a few weeks ago and my entire EU purchase history is all gone.  Also unexpected because I have always been staunch anti-rodeo, but IRL, I found the tiny size pretty cute.


----------



## peppermint_tea

Couple of things I picked up recently: a beautiful silk scarf in 90, a gold Calvi, a pair of etoupe Orans and a noir Chypre


----------



## Bubbl3z

Not everything I purchased at my last visit, but my favorite three


----------



## Yodabest

LVinCali said:


> Unexpected!
> 
> I went in to Hermès just to ask if they had any canvas straps for my Kelly and left with a bag.  As soon as the SA said vert jade, I knew I was a goner.
> 
> All unexpected because I just moved back to the US a few weeks ago and my entire EU purchase history is all gone.  Also unexpected because I have always been staunch anti-rodeo, but IRL, I found the tiny size pretty cute.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578491


Not usually a green fan but this is such a happy color, I love it!


----------



## smoh

leuleu said:


> This color is perfection ! Is it vert jade ?


yes it sure is!


----------



## loveisparis

Im dead. once upon a time i returned a menthe picotin and i never recovered from that.  GREEN with ENVY


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Kelly 40 Sellier Mou (authenticated by Bababebi) I tried it on a whim and it was love at first sight.
> What I love is the construction of the Sellier Mou makes a Kelly of this size look very relaxed like a Kelly/Birkin feel.
> The bag will need spa at some point but meanwhile I’m going to enjoy it and embrace its imperfections!
> It came without any of the accessories which isn’t a deal breaker for me because I wouldn’t wear the lock and key clouchette on it anyway and a bag this size needs a wide fabric strap which I plan to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576407


OMG! I missed this! So perfect and amazing for you! I cannot WAIT to see your action pics! So happy for you! Wear it the best health and happiness     

also one of my favorite colors


----------



## Mapoon

girlfriday17 said:


> My first CDC 24 in Bleu Saphir (and I’m going to guess not my last) and a lip balm.
> 
> View attachment 5578382


Congrats! What a great colour to style with ur outfit! I love their leather bracelets! And nice colours apart from neutrals are so hard to come by now.  I got the cdc24 in rouge de Coeur with ghw too!


----------



## lilflobowl

I’m super happy that the H stars aligned for me today! No queue for the boutique, a lovely SA *AND* I somehow managed to score the two main items on my list 

Here they are:
(1) Clou de Forge ring



(2) Gris Meyer GHW Picotin 22



I can finally stop stalking (& failing) the websites now


----------



## bags4nicole

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 5443456


Did you find that these ran true to size?


----------



## JLO1

I just returned from the Boutique - the Kelly Pocket compact wallet came with the brown wool cover but not a tiny "dustbag".  Is that normal?


----------



## Collector11

Tina_Bina said:


> Requested this bracelet (on the top) over a year ago and it finally came in! And I also purchased this Jean jacket from fall rtw
> 
> View attachment 5575511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575512


Love the bracelet. Do you happen to have the details of what this item is called?


----------



## xray

Finally found the elusive Halzan 25 - blue nuit clemence with bleu electrique swift lining PHW.  Can never have too many blue bags


----------



## Classy Collector

I received a black Kelly 28 today (new to me). Trench was already from before. I love using the Kelly 28 so much that I got the exact same size again. So happy they have a partner now


----------



## sheanabelle

New in: sous le charme d'orphee Twilly. And forgive my tying..it's been a minute. I need a tutorial.


----------



## Dany_37

shermes said:


> Took her home yesterday
> View attachment 5578058
> View attachment 5578059


Just gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Naynaykilla

xray said:


> Finally found the elusive Halzan 25 - blue nuit clemence with bleu electrique swift lining PHW.  Can never have too many blue bags
> 
> View attachment 5579388


I love love love halzan! And this color is so beautiful!


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

JLO1 said:


> I just returned from the Boutique - the Kelly Pocket compact wallet came with the brown wool cover but not a tiny "dustbag".  Is that normal?


Yes  I also have one, I’m not even sure if I got a cover. But definitely no dust bag. Congrats on your gorgeous new wallet!!


----------



## Buildingprofile

xray said:


> Finally found the elusive Halzan 25 - blue nuit clemence with bleu electrique swift lining PHW.  Can never have too many blue bags
> 
> View attachment 5579388


The halzan is one of the most underrated bags imho. And your color is simply gorgeous. And look at that leather!!! Congrats on your new baby


----------



## ny.lon

I purchased these Electric sandals in Rose Opaline on a whim from H.com. They are v comfortable but I'm unsure whether I will keep. Definitely not in the sexy shoe category, haha...


----------



## Friscalating

Long-time lurker here… 

Finally took the plunge and got my first Hermes bag — a Kelly 28 in Gold+PHW paired with a Geegee, and I’m not sure I’ve ever been more in love with a bag. Just had to share this with people who’d understand that joy


----------



## parisallyouneed

JLO1 said:


> I just returned from the Boutique - the Kelly Pocket compact wallet came with the brown wool cover but not a tiny "dustbag".  Is that normal?


Hi, Yes I had never got a dust bag for a kelly wallet neither for kelly pocket. Only the wool, and sometimes a little plastic on the lock.


----------



## masanmasan

Mug in the house after placing order back in Dec'21 and scarf system after 3 months  Edit: I'm surprised how light the mug is compare to regular mug in same size.


----------



## Bereal

Friscalating said:


> Long-time lurker here…
> 
> Finally took the plunge and got my first Hermes bag — a Kelly 28 in Gold+PHW paired with a Geegee, and I’m not sure I’ve ever been more in love with a bag. Just had to share this with people who’d understand that joy
> 
> View attachment 5579568


Congratulations ..beautiful bag and colour


----------



## Helventara

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Kelly 40 Sellier Mou (authenticated by Bababebi) I tried it on a whim and it was love at first sight.
> What I love is the construction of the Sellier Mou makes a Kelly of this size look very relaxed like a Kelly/Birkin feel.
> The bag will need spa at some point but meanwhile I’m going to enjoy it and embrace its imperfections!
> It came without any of the accessories which isn’t a deal breaker for me because I wouldn’t wear the lock and key clouchette on it anyway and a bag this size needs a wide fabric strap which I plan to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576407


I am familiar with your search of your dream bag. My heartiest congratulations!  I am happy for you and wear it in good health!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Got a text from my sa.  Here's what I picked up.  My first kelly retourne (28 in togo).  I only have selliers and I think I'm going to love my retourne for more frequent casual use!  Also picked up two scarves and two twillies (Tresses H on handle and Grand Tralala for Dec holidays) for my new beauty.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement !


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> Got a text from my sa.  Here's what I picked up.  My first kelly retourne (28 in togo).  I only have selliers and I think I'm going to love my retourne for more frequent casual use!  Also picked up two scarves and two twillies (Tresses H on handle and Grand Tralala for Dec holidays) for my new beauty.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement !
> 
> View attachment 5580665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580671


Congrats lovely on your new beautiful bag! enjoy her in good health!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Hermes Zen said:


> Got a text from my sa.  Here's what I picked up.  My first kelly retourne (28 in togo).  I only have selliers and I think I'm going to love my retourne for more frequent casual use!  Also picked up two scarves and two twillies (Tresses H on handle and Grand Tralala for Dec holidays) for my new beauty.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement !
> 
> View attachment 5580665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580671


The retourne style is so relaxed and chic. What a great day!


----------



## eckw

So happy to have found a great new SA after moving to NY! Some recent goodies including my first mini Evie ❤️(still not sure why I never thought of adding this cutie to my H collection before!)


----------



## Bereal

Hermes Zen said:


> Got a text from my sa.  Here's what I picked up.  My first kelly retourne (28 in togo).  I only have selliers and I think I'm going to love my retourne for more frequent casual use!  Also picked up two scarves and two twillies (Tresses H on handle and Grand Tralala for Dec holidays) for my new beauty.  Thanks for letting me share my excitement !
> 
> View attachment 5580665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580671


Beautiful bag! Congratulations


----------



## Evita98

My new SO swift birkin25 in gris asphalte and swift mini lindy in chai. I fall in love with swift leather!


----------



## Naynaykilla

Evita98 said:


> My new SO swift birkin25 in gris asphalte and swift mini lindy in chai. I fall in love with swift leather!
> 
> View attachment 5581231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581237


Gorgeous! Chai is such a great color


----------



## diane278

Noir TPM. Perfect for my simple life. Fedex delivered her a while ago. I immediately filled her up with my essentials and took her on a grocery run.


----------



## LaneyLeft

My first Hermes purchase for myself. Previously got cufflinks for the hubby.


----------



## LaneyLeft

Evita98 said:


> My new SO swift birkin25 in gris asphalte and swift mini lindy in chai. I fall in love with swift leather!
> 
> View attachment 5581231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581237


Both are beautiful!


----------



## _vee

Received my Mosaique au 24 small gold tray today


----------



## blinggirl74

Evita98 said:


> My new SO swift birkin25 in gris asphalte and swift mini lindy in chai. I fall in love with swift leather!
> 
> View attachment 5581231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581237


Stunning!  Congratulation!  How long did your SO take from when you placed it?


----------



## Evita98

blinggirl74 said:


> Stunning!  Congratulation!  How long did your SO take from when you placed it?


thank you!  almost 1year~


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Almost a year after I got the pillows, I finally have the matching blanket!  Completes my office set as I tend to get very cold during the day.


----------



## poohch

all of those


----------



## GabrielleS

I ordered a bag online that I have been waiting for to come in store for so long and they just shipped it!!! After I said I needed an H break due to policy changes at my store, the bag I wanted showed on the website and I moved fast enough to put it in my cart. I can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## phoenixfeather

GabrielleS said:


> I ordered a bag online that I have been waiting for to come in store for so long and they just shipped it!!! After I said I needed an H break due to policy changes at my store, the bag I wanted showed on the website and I moved fast enough to put it in my cart. I can’t wait for it to arrive!


I'm so happy for you. Congratulations. I've never bought anything in my nearest (and very small) boutique. I've ordered everything online (including bags). I'm not interested in building a relationship or having a spending history because the quota bags are not something I would ever be interested in. They would never fit into my personal day to day life. If online purchases would count towards a quota bag I'd be there already.


----------



## Bearbear6666

Just arrived this week. Halzan 25 in biscuit with grand theather twilly


----------



## phoenixfeather

My new Evelyne PM from H.com.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And a family picture: Biscuit GM, Noir PM, Bleu Pale PM.


----------



## GabrielleS

phoenixfeather said:


> I'm so happy for you. Congratulations. I've never bought anything in my nearest (and very small) boutique. I've ordered everything online (including bags). I'm not interested in building a relationship or having a spending history because the quota bags are not something I would ever be interested in. They would never fit into my personal day to day life. If online purchases would count towards a quota bag I'd be there already.


Thank you. Your approach is very wise. I do like going into the store and love my SA but it’s very time consuming right now and not possible for me. 

I also love the convenience of online.

With bag shortages, my SA is never mad if I see and buy a bag online.


----------



## GabrielleS

phoenixfeather said:


> My new Evelyne PM from H.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a family picture: Biscuit GM, Noir PM, Bleu Pale PM.
> 
> View attachment 5583065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583066


Beautiful.


----------



## waterlily112

Stopped by the boutique to pick up a twilly, and then SA asked if I’m interested in a KTG in rose confetti, couldn’t say no to this color


----------



## sheanabelle

phoenixfeather said:


> My new Evelyne PM from H.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a family picture: Biscuit GM, Noir PM, Bleu Pale PM.
> 
> View attachment 5583065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583066


Love the Noir, but also Biscuit is SOOO good. Love the family pic!


----------



## GucciGoneWild

waterlily112 said:


> Stopped by the boutique to pick up a twilly, and then SA asked if I’m interested in a KTG in rose confetti, couldn’t say no to this color
> 
> View attachment 5583193


Ahhhhh I LOVE! Put this on my personal wishlist recently haha. Enjoy!


----------



## waterlily112

GucciGoneWild said:


> Ahhhhh I LOVE! Put this on my personal wishlist recently haha. Enjoy!


Thanks! They seem to be popping up more often now at the boutiques & online, hope you get one soon!


----------



## pearlgrass

Bearbear6666 said:


> Just arrived this week. Halzan 25 in biscuit with grand theather twilly
> 
> View attachment 5582861


Congrats! The twilly looks PERFECT on your Halzan 25


----------



## fabdiva

Just when I think I'm out? They pull me back in...
Michael Corleone
The Godfather III


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> Just when I think I'm out? They pull me back in...
> Michael Corleone
> The Godfather III
> 
> View attachment 5583335



Great mules!  My husband says stays on ban island are always short lived - basically just a 3 hour tour...


----------



## fabdiva

loh said:


> Great mules!  My husband says stays on ban island are always short lived - basically just a 3 hour tour...


Lmao! Right?! Who knew Ban Island's offerings were as good as the boutique? Lol


----------



## masanmasan

I was just asking casually then left with these  Enjoy your weekend folks !


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

Birkin 30 touch Beton


----------



## Marmotte

Got lucky at my local boutique today 
Kelly belt in black and RGHW
Gold Orans


----------



## luckylove

fabdiva said:


> Just when I think I'm out? They pull me back in...
> Michael Corleone
> The Godfather III
> 
> View attachment 5583335


Love these!! Oh no, now you've got me wanting them too!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Picotin 18 in clemence, rose azalèe. My favorite pink and a perfect bag for a lazy summer. 

I have been searching for this piece for a long time and finally found it!


----------



## cindy05

C18 epsom capucine.


----------



## fabdiva

luckylove said:


> Love these!! Oh no, now you've got me wanting them too!


Talk about comfortable?!  So comfortable.  Trying to resist getting the black.


----------



## fabdiva

Congratulat


ThingumyPoppy said:


> Picotin 18 in clemence, rose azalèe. My favorite pink and a perfect bag for a lazy summer.
> 
> I have been searching for this piece for a long time and finally found it!
> 
> View attachment 5583843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583844
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  She's a beauty.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

fabdiva said:


> Congratulat


Thank you!


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Picotin 18 in clemence, rose azalèe. My favorite pink and a perfect bag for a lazy summer.
> 
> I have been searching for this piece for a long time and finally found it!
> 
> View attachment 5583843
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583844
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583845


It is lovely. Glad you finally got one. You have a nice collection of bags.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> It is lovely. Glad you finally got one. You have a nice collection of bags.


Thank you very much Nahreen!   Nice to see you!  Sadly I don’t visit tPF that much anymore.


----------



## Nahreen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Thank you very much Nahreen!   Nice to see you!  Sadly I don’t visit tPF that much anymore.


Nice to see you too. I spend to much time on tpf


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Nahreen said:


> Nice to see you too. I spend to much time on tpf


Thanks! I know what that’s like


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Kelly 40 Sellier Mou (authenticated by Bababebi) I tried it on a whim and it was love at first sight.
> What I love is the construction of the Sellier Mou makes a Kelly of this size look very relaxed like a Kelly/Birkin feel.
> The bag will need spa at some point but meanwhile I’m going to enjoy it and embrace its imperfections!
> It came without any of the accessories which isn’t a deal breaker for me because I wouldn’t wear the lock and key clouchette on it anyway and a bag this size needs a wide fabric strap which I plan to get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576407


Congratulations! What a spectacular bag, enjoy


----------



## Moon_river

Friscalating said:


> Long-time lurker here…
> 
> Finally took the plunge and got my first Hermes bag — a Kelly 28 in Gold+PHW paired with a Geegee, and I’m not sure I’ve ever been more in love with a bag. Just had to share this with people who’d understand that joy
> 
> View attachment 5579568


Perfection! Congrats! Love the twilly and Rodeo (not sure what is the correct name of the charm). I belive K28 is the optimal size in my opinion.


----------



## jbeans

Just brought this little guy home


----------



## mauihappyplace

jbeans said:


> Just brought this little guy home
> View attachment 5584777


Not a rodeo kind of person BUT this is so pretty


----------



## jbeans

mauihappyplace said:


> Not a rodeo kind of person BUT this is so pretty


Thank you!!  I'm normally not into rodeos either, this is the first one that really called out to me . The "touch" wings really make it.


----------



## LVinCali

Small twilly purchase today at my new local boutique


----------



## loveisparis

LVinCali said:


> Small twilly purchase today at my new local boutique
> 
> View attachment 5584921


I think i love your pico....i havent seen this color elsewhere!


----------



## LVinCali

loveisparis said:


> I think i love your pico....i havent seen this color elsewhere!


Thanks!  It is vert jade.  In a lot of photos that I have seen on tPF, vert jade looked very blue to me, but IRL it's a quite green.  I just got the Picotin a few weeks ago and can't stop using it.


----------



## Mapoon

phoenixfeather said:


> My new Evelyne PM from H.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a family picture: Biscuit GM, Noir PM, Bleu Pale PM.
> 
> View attachment 5583065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583066


Congrats on your new bag and what a beautiful trio!!!


----------



## msscf

Four Tails said:


> It’s already the middle of July and I have a young toddler, so of course white shoes are a great idea.
> 
> I wanted a white bag, but I walked out with white shoes instead.
> 
> View attachment 5447471


I have two young toddlers and I'm here to tell you, the white shoes are a better idea than the white bag (I have a Nata Evelyn 33 and within the first month, I got what appears to be tiny blue fingerprints on it that I can't remove...sigh.  This is why we can't have nice things!)


----------



## Antje_MUC

I was over the moon when I discovered this Twilly on Friday. My German SA always insisted she had never seen it!


----------



## littles mom

fabdiva said:


> Just when I think I'm out? They pull me back in...
> Michael Corleone
> The Godfather III
> 
> View attachment 5583335


Gorgeous! I’ve been thinking of these too. Are they comfortable? Did you take your usual size?


----------



## Pampelmuse

My Kelly got some new stuff:


----------



## fabdiva

littles mom said:


> Gorgeous! I’ve been thinking of these too. Are they comfortable? Did you take your usual size?


Beyond comfortable.  I love them. I did size up, but I always do in mules.  I have a high instep and my foot is slightly wide. So with a normal foot could probably go with your usual size.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pampelmuse said:


> My Kelly got some new stuff:
> 
> View attachment 5586210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586211



What color is your lovely Kelly if you don't mind me asking? Is it Blue Pale?


----------



## Tina_Bina

Birkin 30 sellier


----------



## 880

Tina_Bina said:


> Birkin 30 sellier
> View attachment 5586480


Stunning in every way! I am so happy for you! Hope to see action shots if you are so inclined!


----------



## pearlgrass

Tina_Bina said:


> Birkin 30 sellier
> View attachment 5586480



Congrats! Such a classic and timeless piece


----------



## fabdiva

Tina_Bina said:


> Birkin 30 sellier
> View attachment 5586480


That is stunning!  What color is that?


----------



## Pampelmuse

MaryAndDogs said:


> What color is your lovely Kelly if you don't mind me asking? Is it Blue Pale?


Hi MaryAndDogs, yes your are right it is bleu pâle. It looks more blue in the sunlight.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Currently in Las Vegas and picked myself another Oran!


----------



## fabdiva

I'm definitely not a twilly girl, but these are beautiful and I love them with the Nata.


----------



## Fixxi

I was having quite a day after my 15 months old decided to wake up every hour the night before. Then my SA surprised me with an Evelyne tpm (and more scarves from this season!)


----------



## sheanabelle

LoveMyHalo said:


> Currently in Las Vegas and picked myself another Oran!
> View attachment 5586588


Beauties! what color are they?? I'm still learning


----------



## jp824

Inventory at my local H has been terrible so I just waited and waited…and then they all started coming in one after another…


----------



## E.L

Pampelmuse said:


> My Kelly got some new stuff:
> 
> View attachment 5586210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586211


That's a really lovely piece! Would you mind sharing what size Kelly this is?


----------



## nanh

My haul from Hermes FSH


----------



## Tina_Bina

fabdiva said:


> That is stunning!  What color is that?


Vert de gris!


----------



## kerebear

Picked up my first Clic H bracelet in Rose Candeur, a Sur mon nuage 90 scarf, and this gorgeous Avalon III blanket!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Inventory at my local H has been terrible so I just waited and waited…and then they all started coming in one after another…
> View attachment 5586858


Congrats! these choices  are so perfect for you! I am so glad you got the chypres and love the birdie! Hugs   
is the Arceau a replacement for DHs PP   I love the dial

hope to see them in person soon !

hugs


----------



## Pampelmuse

E.L said:


> That's a really lovely piece! Would you mind sharing what size Kelly this is?


Hi, it is a K 28 in bleu pâle. Thank you.


----------



## carlinha

My newest CDC and rodeo addition 
Sometimes it's just the little things 

Nata matte gator CDC GHW
Mauve Sylvester/chai/craie rodeo PM
(Craie Togo K32 GHW I've had for years)


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Congrats! these choices  are so perfect for you! I am so glad you got the chypres and love the birdie! Hugs
> is the Arceau a replacement for DHs PP   I love the dial
> 
> hope to see them in person soon !
> 
> hugs


Thank you! It’s funny how we were just discussing chypres and the next day these came in. I still get to keep DH’s PP so I guess you can consider this as an addition rather than replacement …


----------



## floflo

My lucky day!  I’ve been wanting a black herbag for a casual look. Got one with gold HW in retourne!  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Mapoon

carlinha said:


> My newest CDC and rodeo addition
> Sometimes it's just the little things
> 
> Nata matte gator CDC GHW
> Mauve Sylvester/chai/craie rodeo PM
> (Craie Togo K32 GHW I've had for years)
> 
> View attachment 5587375


Your bag looks so well taken care off...looks almost new!! Togo seems to be a very easy to maintain leather? Congrats on your new-ins...that exotic cdc...soo beautiful!!


----------



## rachrach1017

PROMENADE DU MATIN reversible jacket. 

I haven’t been to the store for about 2.5 months and been eyeing this baby for the last 2 weeks from H.com and they didn’t have my size online. 

I have to say I have the best SA, she reserved this in my size for me because she knows I would like it. Mind you I haven’t tell her anything


----------



## Mapoon

rachrach1017 said:


> View attachment 5587542
> 
> PROMENADE DU MATIN reversible jacket.
> 
> I haven’t been to the store for about 2.5 months and been eyeing this baby for the last 2 weeks from H.com and they didn’t have my size online.
> 
> I have to say I have the best SA, she reserved this in my size for me because she knows I would like it. Mind you I haven’t tell her anything
> 
> View attachment 5587543


Your SA definitely knows you well enough!! A keeper!! Dont you just love SA's who just have the instinct / 6th sense that their client will like something? Congrats!!


----------



## carlinha

Mapoon said:


> Your bag looks so well taken care off...looks almost new!! Togo seems to be a very easy to maintain leather? Congrats on your new-ins...that exotic cdc...soo beautiful!!


Thank you!  Yes I do find Togo easy to care for!  I'm careful with my bags but not obsessive.  I've even traveled several times with this bag!  Perhaps only thing I'd be worried about is color transfer but I don't wear jeans so it hasn't been an issue.  I'm just amazed how H bags hold up when cared for properly... this one is 6 years old and I have others which are even older!


----------



## sonozen

Uhhh… it’s never too early to prepare for Christmas right? 

All things “Noel au 24 Faubourg” 





And an unexpected rare find: Dans un Jardin Anglais twilly with tags still on!!! 



Then the least exciting item cause that’s what most purchases are like from the boutique oops 
Etoupe Orans in my tiny tiny size to match my picotin!


----------



## Ruedubac

LVinCali said:


> Small twilly purchase today at my new local boutique
> 
> View attachment 5584921


OMG, this is the color I saw on an Evelyne which was offered to someone else recently. I am obsessed....can you tell me what is the color name?


----------



## LVinCali

Ruedubac said:


> OMG, this is the color I saw on an Evelyne which was offered to someone else recently. I am obsessed....can you tell me what is the color name?



This is Vert Jade in Taurillon Maurice leather.


----------



## SDC2003

sonozen said:


> Uhhh… it’s never too early to prepare for Christmas right?
> 
> All things “Noel au 24 Faubourg”
> View attachment 5587882
> 
> View attachment 5587885
> 
> 
> And an unexpected rare find: Dans un Jardin Anglais twilly with tags still on!!!
> View attachment 5587887
> 
> 
> Then the least exciting item cause that’s what most purchases are like from the boutique oops
> Etoupe Orans in my tiny tiny size to match my picotin!
> View attachment 5587891


Oh my, I love Christmas and I love Hermes. What a divine combo. What year is this scarf from? How could I have missed this?


----------



## fabdiva

carlinha said:


> My newest CDC and rodeo addition
> Sometimes it's just the little things
> 
> Nata matte gator CDC GHW
> Mauve Sylvester/chai/craie rodeo PM
> (Craie Togo K32 GHW I've had for years)
> 
> View attachment 5587375


Dang it. I'm on Ban Island or that Nata CDC would be mine.  It still might be . . .


----------



## Stansy

phoenixfeather said:


> My new Evelyne PM from H.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a family picture: Biscuit GM, Noir PM, Bleu Pale PM.
> 
> View attachment 5583065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583066



we are bag twins on the PM in Bleu Pale - I call mine Elsa


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> Dang it. I'm on Ban Island or that Nata CDC would be mine.  It still might be . . .




Hop a dinghy, grab the bracelet, and be back on Ban Island before anyone notices you're gone.


----------



## fabdiva

loh said:


> Hop a dinghy, grab the bracelet, and be back on Ban Island before anyone notices you're gone.


I'm cracking up and hopping on the site as we speak.


----------



## Buildingprofile

fabdiva said:


> I'm cracking up and hopping on the site as we speak.


Alright I'm going to ask the stupid question.... what's Ban Island?


----------



## Mapoon

T


sonozen said:


> Uhhh… it’s never too early to prepare for Christmas right?
> 
> All things “Noel au 24 Faubourg”
> View attachment 5587882
> 
> View attachment 5587885
> 
> 
> And an unexpected rare find: Dans un Jardin Anglais twilly with tags still on!!!
> View attachment 5587887
> 
> 
> Then the least exciting item cause that’s what most purchases are like from the boutique oops
> Etoupe Orans in my tiny tiny size to match my picotin!
> View attachment 5587891


Never too early for Chrissy! That scarf and coaster is wow!! Did you get them at your store or?


----------



## loh

Buildingprofile said:


> Alright I'm going to ask the stupid question.... what's Ban Island?



It's where you go when you have to take a self-imposed time-out from additional H purchases.  The stays are usually very brief.  

To keep the post on topic, here are some of my recent purchases.   I know I'm leaving some out.   Various RTW, Kelly ring and K28.

ETA - Wow, these pictures are gigantic.  Can't figure out how to edit to make them thumbnails.  Sorry to take up so much real estate on your screens.


----------



## tinkerbell68

loh said:


> It's where you go when you have to take a self-imposed time-out from additional H purchases.  The stays are usually very brief.
> 
> To keep the post on topic, here are some of my recent purchases.   I know I'm leaving some out.   Various RTW, Kelly ring and K28.
> 
> View attachment 5588178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588181


That Kelly is stunning…which red is it? And the leather jacket is awesome!


----------



## loh

tinkerbell68 said:


> That Kelly is stunning…which red is it? And the leather jacket is awesome!



Thank you!  It is rouge grenat.   It's interesting, when I look at it I don't see red but more of a berry color.  Maybe I'm just color blind that way.   Both the K and the jacket were a surprise and unplanned, but once I saw them I could not say no.


----------



## carlinha

fabdiva said:


> Dang it. I'm on Ban Island or that Nata CDC would be mine.  It still might be . . .


Do it!!! It's so dreamy!


----------



## fabdiva

Buildingprofile said:


> Alright I'm going to ask the stupid question.... what's Ban Island?


It's where you go when you are not supposed to shop.  Lol.


----------



## fabdiva

loh said:


> It's where you go when you have to take a self-imposed time-out from additional H purchases.  The stays are usually very brief.
> 
> To keep the post on topic, here are some of my recent purchases.   I know I'm leaving some out.   Various RTW, Kelly ring and K28.
> 
> ETA - Wow, these pictures are gigantic.  Can't figure out how to edit to make them thumbnails.  Sorry to take up so much real estate on your screens.
> 
> View attachment 5588178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588181


So beautiful.  I'm not much into red bags, but yours is stunning.  Oh, and I like the big pictures.  I don't know how to make pics smaller either.  I'm technologically challenged.


----------



## mliLV

My first picotin handbag!


----------



## CrazyCool01

After a long struggle managed to get my hands on Chypre Sandals


----------



## sonozen

SDC2003 said:


> Oh my, I love Christmas and I love Hermes. What a divine combo. What year is this scarf from? How could I have missed this?


It's from eons ago, 2004!


----------



## sonozen

Mapoon said:


> T
> 
> Never too early for Chrissy! That scarf and coaster is wow!! Did you get them at your store or?



Haha unfortunately, nothing exciting here in-store, boutique or resellers alike. (Can't even get hold of the latest twillies ugh.)

Orange piece hails from Japan Yahoo Auction, yellow one is from Mexico randomly found via IG, and the porcelain tray via Japan marketplace Mercari. The tray was gifted to VIPs and not commercially available; I was slightly reluctant to pay for it, but well, it's a good alternative to the 45" format that is also going for insane prices


----------



## buildmeup.buttercup

sonozen said:


> Uhhh… it’s never too early to prepare for Christmas right?
> 
> All things “Noel au 24 Faubourg”
> View attachment 5587882
> 
> View attachment 5587885
> 
> 
> And an unexpected rare find: Dans un Jardin Anglais twilly with tags still on!!!
> View attachment 5587887
> 
> 
> Then the least exciting item cause that’s what most purchases are like from the boutique oops
> Etoupe Orans in my tiny tiny size to match my picotin!
> View attachment 5587891



such great finds!!!
the twilly is gorgeous - love the colours on it.


----------



## fabdiva

CrazyCool01 said:


> After a long struggle managed to get my hands on Chypre Sandals
> 
> View attachment 5588210


I'm so jealous!  I want these so bad.  Ugh.


----------



## CrazyCool01

fabdiva said:


> I'm so jealous!  I want these so bad.  Ugh.


It really took me a long time ! Good luck to you


----------



## autumn9898

Been eye some of the clogs for a while and went with the Ellipse sandal! It's quite heavy and not too comfortable while walking but they look really cute and aren't as painful as pointy toe heels or stilettos since it's a platform.


----------



## sheanabelle

The teeniest tiniest purchase. I was desperate for a keychain for my naked keys and the pickings were slim. Lime + Rouge H Carmen Uno Dos Key ring.


----------



## cad33

Today’s items- a book, a twilly to match my other, cashmere triangle scarf, noir bastia and calvi and face balm.

I really wanted a noir bastia and calvi so happy to find one at my local store.


----------



## papertiger

loh said:


> It's where you go when you have to take a self-imposed time-out from additional H purchases.  The stays are usually very brief.
> 
> To keep the post on topic, here are some of my recent purchases.   I know I'm leaving some out.   Various RTW, Kelly ring and K28.
> 
> ETA - Wow, these pictures are gigantic.  Can't figure out how to edit to make them thumbnails.  Sorry to take up so much real estate on your screens.
> 
> View attachment 5588178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588181



That jacket is _everything  _


----------



## mcwee

2 new twillies for my hat. Silver ear studs and bracelet.


----------



## LVinCali

Another Picotin 18, this time in black…


----------



## boomer1234

After getting the wrong size, I finally got it right! Excited for these day sneakers! Now I just need a rose gold hw bag to match….. lol


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

sonozen said:


> Uhhh… it’s never too early to prepare for Christmas right?
> 
> All things “Noel au 24 Faubourg”
> View attachment 5587882
> 
> View attachment 5587885
> 
> 
> And an unexpected rare find: Dans un Jardin Anglais twilly with tags still on!!!
> View attachment 5587887
> 
> 
> Then the least exciting item cause that’s what most purchases are like from the boutique oops
> Etoupe Orans in my tiny tiny size to match my picotin!
> View attachment 5587891


So cute! Are those coasters?


----------



## JavaJo

loh said:


> It's where you go when you have to take a self-imposed time-out from additional H purchases.  The stays are usually very brief.
> 
> To keep the post on topic, here are some of my recent purchases.   I know I'm leaving some out.   Various RTW, Kelly ring and K28.
> 
> ETA - Wow, these pictures are gigantic.  Can't figure out how to edit to make them thumbnails.  Sorry to take up so much real estate on your screens.
> 
> View attachment 5588178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588181


WOWZA!!!!  That leather jacket and K28 look so luxe!  Thanks for sharing - worth every pixel of real estate on my phone


----------



## Babygrand8

My first Birkin, size 25 GHW, color is French Blue.  Very happy with the color offered.  Not sure the pink rodeo is a good match, maybe the all black pegasus one would be better. Also two pair of shoes and a scarf ring as well.


----------



## bagsamplified

On a whim I went to the store and was so happy to be able to choose my Marble Silk Twilly colourway! Here it is with my doll twilly 

The twilly box they gave though has a few "bubbles" where the orange sticky covering is lifting off; I'm worried it could scratch and fray my twilly. Only noticed when I got home so I'll ask for another one day; in the meantime , how do you store twillies if no box? Thank you! (Can PM me to not clutter this thread)


----------



## mes.joies.quotidiennes

First H bag fresh from the boutique  Garden Party 30 in toile beton/gris meyer


----------



## Chanelandco

loh said:


> It's where you go when you have to take a self-imposed time-out from additional H purchases.  The stays are usually very brief.
> 
> To keep the post on topic, here are some of my recent purchases.   I know I'm leaving some out.   Various RTW, Kelly ring and K28.
> 
> ETA - Wow, these pictures are gigantic.  Can't figure out how to edit to make them thumbnails.  Sorry to take up so much real estate on your screens.
> 
> View attachment 5588178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588181


Congratulations.
Everything is beautiful and that jacket is amazing.
Could you please share the code.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Logic

bagsamplified said:


> On a whim I went to the store and was so happy to be able to choose my Marble Silk Twilly colourway! Here it is with my doll twilly
> 
> The twilly box they gave though has a few "bubbles" where the orange sticky covering is lifting off; I'm worried it could scratch and fray my twilly. Only noticed when I got home so I'll ask for another one day; in the meantime , how do you store twillies if no box? Thank you! (Can PM me to not clutter this thread)
> View attachment 5588958
> View attachment 5588959


Congrats so nice to be able to pick your colour ways!
Btw my box was also puffed up, I sticky taped it down so it’s smooth. Bought it over the phone from melb store so didn’t want to ask here for a new box


----------



## Mapoon

Babygrand8 said:


> My first Birkin, size 25 GHW, color is French Blue.  Very happy with the color offered.  Not sure the pink rodeo is a good match, maybe the all black pegasus one would be better. Also two pair of shoes and a scarf ring as well.
> 
> View attachment 5588845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588846


Congrats! Your B is such a beautiful blue! I feel the rodeo does match it as its hair is close to ur bag and saddle breaks up the similar colours and the mauve colour just pops!


----------



## ilivetobuybags

I got a pair of shoes and a scarf today. Still learning how to share of TPF. Will post pictures soon!


----------



## sheanabelle

mes.joies.quotidiennes said:


> First H bag fresh from the boutique  Garden Party 30 in toile beton/gris meyer
> 
> View attachment 5588970


I just adore this!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## loh

Chanelandco said:


> Congratulations.
> Everything is beautiful and that jacket is amazing.
> Could you please share the code.
> Thanks a lot



Thank you!  I don't have the tag with the code anymore, but the receipt says it's the "biker style washed deerskin jacket."  Hope that helps!


----------



## diane278

Hopefully, this noir tpm is my last “daily driver”.  This should be all I need for roaming around my retirement community.  I sent the noir aline to a friend, as it no longer has a job here. The tpm is more comfortable than the Aline for those quick runs off campus.
….And I continue on my endless journey of trying to streamline my life….


----------



## JLO1

Another Avalon pillow for my bed. I exclusively use Hermes for my bedding… except my white sheets of course!  I love mixing different colors of Avalon on my bed in both blankets and pillows.


----------



## Yodabest

diane278 said:


> Hopefully, this noir tpm is my last “daily driver”.  This should be all I need for roaming around my retirement community.  I sent the noir aline to a friend, as it no longer has a job here. The tpm is more comfortable than the Aline for those quick runs off campus.
> ….And I continue on my endless journey of trying to streamline my life….
> 
> View attachment 5589167


Is the grey, etain? If so we have the exact same collection, except mine are PM size.


----------



## lastnametea

boomer1234 said:


> After getting the wrong size, I finally got it right! Excited for these day sneakers! Now I just need a rose gold hw bag to match….. lol
> 
> View attachment 5588821


Omg I've been trying to get these shoes online! They're fabulous


----------



## azukitea

P18

Just when I thought I've reached purse peace I could not say no to this


----------



## diane278

PC1984 said:


> Is the grey, etain? If so we have the exact same collection, except mine are PM size.


Yes, it’s etain. Do you use your PM’s often?


----------



## Babygrand8

Mapoon said:


> Congrats! Your B is such a beautiful blue! I feel the rodeo does match it as its hair is close to ur bag and saddle breaks up the similar colours and the mauve colour just pops!


Thanks for letting me know, still trying to figure out if what twilly works too


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

loh said:


> Thank you!  I don't have the tag with the code anymore, but the receipt says it's the "biker style washed deerskin jacket."  Hope that helps!


It’s the jacket of dreams! So beautiful! I’m sure you’ll have loads of fun times wearing it.


----------



## Yodabest

diane278 said:


> Yes, it’s etain. Do you use your PM’s often?


I do, I actually need to remind myself to use other bags because they are so effortless.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My first Constance. Mini constance in Nata with gold hardware in chevre leather.


----------



## sonozen

Goobydoobydoo said:


> So cute! Are those coasters?



Hi hi, haha no it’s a porcelain tray; similar to the change tray in stores these days! It’s a gift to the VIPs in Japan in 2005.


----------



## voguekelly711

Yay! Lovely new pieces  

Finally got some Chypres in Naturel & Noir. Pocket squares add such a fun little pop to my work blazers! 

And… my first H timepiece!! So so excited!! Absolutely in love


----------



## Anysia

My first Hermès purchase: a kelly belt epsom gold with GHW, it was the last one and I was lucky that I got it


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

chrisjason94 said:


> View attachment 5589875
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589878
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589879
> 
> Yay! Lovely new pieces
> 
> Finally got some Chypres in Naturel & Noir. Pocket squares add such a fun little pop to my work blazers!
> 
> And… my first H timepiece!! So so excited!! Absolutely in love


Great scarf choices! I especially love the 'fairground lettering' one.
I have two cape cod watches (both silver GM size one with black face one with white) its a wonderful watch such a good design and mine keeps way better time than Rolex (which has been consigned to a drawer since watch no:1)


----------



## etoile de mer

diane278 said:


> Hopefully, this noir tpm is my last “daily driver”.  This should be all I need for roaming around my retirement community.  I sent the noir aline to a friend, as it no longer has a job here. The tpm is more comfortable than the Aline for those quick runs off campus.
> ….And I continue on my endless journey of trying to streamline my life….
> 
> View attachment 5589167



@diane278 , I always enjoy your pics, as well as hearing about your path to fine-tune of your collection.   I'm all for buying more than one of something, in various colors, if it's a perfect match for my needs!


----------



## Mapoon

Just added this beautiful Sur Mon Nuage twilly to my collection. This design has such cute and unique details especially the rabbit and the guy on the horse which is the fixture on top of the Saint Honore store. I like all the colourways for this design but decided to go with my fav colour! This season has sooo many twillys so I need to be quite selective on designs and colourways which can be rather difficult. Loved how my SA put it into this cute little heart box which is different from the usual heart-shaped twilly box.


----------



## voguekelly711

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Great scarf choices! I especially love the 'fairground lettering' one.
> I have two cape cod watches (both silver GM size one with black face one with white) its a wonderful watch such a good design and mine keeps way better time than Rolex (which has been consigned to a drawer since watch no:1)



Thank you! Yes, that one really adds such a whimsical touch to my work outfits 

Ahh!! It’s absolutely lovely… can’t wait to add a few more watches over the next couple of years! Never considered a Rolex and I don’t think I will now heh


----------



## bagsamplified

Mapoon said:


> Just added this beautiful Sur Mon Nuage twilly to my collection. This design has such cute and unique details especially the rabbit and the guy on the horse which is the fixture on top of the Saint Honore store. I like all the colourways for this design but decided to go with my fav colour! This season has sooo many twillys so I need to be quite selective on designs and colourways which can be rather difficult. Loved how my SA put it into this cute little heart box which is different from the usual heart-shaped twilly box.
> 
> View attachment 5590074
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590075


Congrats!! Such a joyous colourway and illustration, enjoy!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Robe Legere got to be one of my favorite scarf design.  I purchased the rose lipstick colorway but I will no doubt purchase it in the other colors.  LOVE the beautiful flowers!  My sa also asked if I was interested in the Dame de Coeur twillies.  I didn't realize until I received it that it has little sparkles on it.   Sorry my photos didn't capture the sparkles.


----------



## blackboxkelly28

mesh123 said:


> Finally unboxed my goodies!


Your kelly pochette is amazing!!!!
If you don't mind me asking, did it come with a strap?
I've learned that kelly pochette does not come with a strap, but I think I am seeing a strap on your bag in the picture!


----------



## Mapoon

bagsamplified said:


> Congrats!! Such a joyous colourway and illustration, enjoy!!


Thank you dear!!!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> Robe Legere got to be one of my favorite scarf design.  I purchased the rose lipstick colorway but I will no doubt purchase it in the other colors.  LOVE the beautiful flowers!  My sa also asked if I was interested in the Dame de Coeur twillies.  I didn't realize until I received it that it has little sparkles on it.   Sorry my photos didn't capture the sparkles.
> 
> View attachment 5590152
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590156


Beautiful!!! I am also waiting on my Dame de Coeur twilly....surprised it didnt arrive at the same time as the Sur Mon Nuage one...hope to get it when I visit the store next!....


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> Beautiful!!! I am also waiting on my Dame de Coeur twilly....surprised it didnt arrive at the same time as the Sur Mon Nuage one...hope to get it when I visit the store next!....


Thank you!  I'm sure you will !  I know it.


----------



## mcwee

The leopard print is so hard to resist. From sales event .
Voitures Exquises and Baobab cat scarves.


----------



## mesh123

blackboxkelly28 said:


> Your kelly pochette is amazing!!!!
> If you don't mind me asking, did it come with a strap?
> I've learned that kelly pochette does not come with a strap, but I think I am seeing a strap on your bag in the picture!


Thanks! Kelly pochette doesn’t come with a strap, you can the belt in the picture!


----------



## diane278

etoile de mer said:


> @diane278 , I always enjoy your pics, as well as hearing about your path to fine-tune of your collection.   I'm all for buying more than one of something, in various colors, if it's a perfect match for my needs


Thank you!


----------



## 880

loh said:


> It's where you go when you have to take a self-imposed time-out from additional H purchases.  The stays are usually very brief.
> 
> To keep the post on topic, here are some of my recent purchases.   I know I'm leaving some out.   Various RTW, Kelly ring and K28.
> 
> ETA - Wow, these pictures are gigantic.  Can't figure out how to edit to make them thumbnails.  Sorry to take up so much real estate on your screens.
> 
> View attachment 5588178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588181


Love the leather jacket  congrats!


----------



## Bereal

loh said:


> It's where you go when you have to take a self-imposed time-out from additional H purchases.  The stays are usually very brief.
> 
> To keep the post on topic, here are some of my recent purchases.   I know I'm leaving some out.   Various RTW, Kelly ring and K28.
> 
> ETA - Wow, these pictures are gigantic.  Can't figure out how to edit to make them thumbnails.  Sorry to take up so much real estate on your screens.
> 
> View attachment 5588178
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588180
> 
> 
> View attachment 5588181


WoW that is my dream bag! I have many lol! Congratulations


----------



## littles mom

fabdiva said:


> I'm definitely not a twilly girl, but these are beautiful and I love them with the Nata.
> 
> View attachment 5586596
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586597


----------



## mcpro

my recent purchase .


----------



## Hermes Zen

Not certain I'm a big fan of this new Marble Silk scarf design but had to add it to my collection.  Maybe it will grow on me!


----------



## balen.girl

Late post.. Receive it last week, my new CDC 24 black with gold hardware.


----------



## amdmarques

Want to share my latest purchase but also a little story behind it.

I have been an Hermes lover for many many years and have wanted a Birkin since I can remember (although my style has shifted slightly and wanted a Kelly first). At the same time I’m not very patient and not sure how good I am at playing the game, so these bags started going into the back of my mind and my luxury purchases shifted to other brands.

Last year I started thinking about them again and decided to start building that relationship and grow my purchases. After living in London for 10 years (with 0 purchase history in Hermes) I moved back home to Lisbon and purchase one lipstick in 2020 before the pandemic started. Last year in June I went back to the store and bought a pair of trainers I really liked and at the time asked about the process that existed at the moment. The SA advised I would have to do a wishlist and if they received anything that fitted those details they would contact me. So I did, asked for a Kelly 25 or 28, Sellier, Epsom Leather with GHW in Blue. He did say I should put another color just in case so I added more neutral colors like Taupe or Gold.

In August I got a job offer in Germany, and moved to Frankurt, between new job, move etc I kind of forgot about the bag.

Last week I started to think about it again and decided to try my luck in the Frankfurt store (which is where I purchase the cups and one twilly) but they advised me I would need to call a number and book a leather appointment to start a new wishlist in Germany and that there were no more available appointments for this year. But that I should also contact the Lisbon store since I would still have that wishlist valid and active (I was also thinking if the Lisbon store tried to call me, my mobile number was no longer available as I had a German number now).

So I emailed the store in Lisbon, after trying to contact them by phone unsuccessfully, and to my surprise I get an email response saying they had a Kelly 28 Bleu Lin (second pic). I had never seen this color and because they didn’t send any more information I wasn’t sure of the rest, so they sent me a pic with the leather (evercolor) and hardware (gold) so I said yes and went to Lisbon over the weekend to pick it up (that’s also a bit crazy ahah, the things we do). Also picked up a second twilly and now want to get the longer strap to wear it crossbody.

I wanted to share to show how everyone’s experiences are different and never give up, you never know whats going to happen. I was able to purchase a Kelly bag with very little purchase history and no relationship with SA.


----------



## Redbirdhermes

amdmarques said:


> Want to share my latest purchase but also a little story behind it.
> 
> I have been an Hermes lover for many many years and have wanted a Birkin since I can remember (although my style has shifted slightly and wanted a Kelly first). At the same time I’m not very patient and not sure how good I am at playing the game, so these bags started going into the back of my mind and my luxury purchases shifted to other brands.
> 
> Last year I started thinking about them again and decided to start building that relationship and grow my purchases. After living in London for 10 years (with 0 purchase history in Hermes) I moved back home to Lisbon and purchase one lipstick in 2020 before the pandemic started. Last year in June I went back to the store and bought a pair of trainers I really liked and at the time asked about the process that existed at the moment. The SA advised I would have to do a wishlist and if they received anything that fitted those details they would contact me. So I did, asked for a Kelly 25 or 28, Sellier, Epsom Leather with GHW in Blue. He did say I should put another color just in case so I added more neutral colors like Taupe or Gold.
> 
> In August I got a job offer in Germany, and moved to Frankurt, between new job, move etc I kind of forgot about the bag.
> 
> Last week I started to think about it again and decided to try my luck in the Frankfurt store (which is where I purchase the cups and one twilly) but they advised me I would need to call a number and book a leather appointment to start a new wishlist in Germany and that there were no more available appointments for this year. But that I should also contact the Lisbon store since I would still have that wishlist valid and active (I was also thinking if the Lisbon store tried to call me, my mobile number was no longer available as I had a German number now).
> 
> So I emailed the store in Lisbon, after trying to contact them by phone unsuccessfully, and to my surprise I get an email response saying they had a Kelly 28 Bleu Lin (second pic). I had never seen this color and because they didn’t send any more information I wasn’t sure of the rest, so they sent me a pic with the leather (evercolor) and hardware (gold) so I said yes and went to Lisbon over the weekend to pick it up (that’s also a bit crazy ahah, the things we do). Also picked up a second twilly and now want to get the longer strap to wear it crossbody.
> 
> I wanted to share to show how everyone’s experiences are different and never give up, you never know whats going to happen. I was able to purchase a Kelly bag with very little purchase history and no relationship with SA.
> 
> View attachment 5592018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592019


Like so many things in life, it is a matter of being in the right place at the right time.  Thank you for sharing your story,  and congratulations on your beautiful new Hermes bag.


----------



## ceedoan

TPF member for over a decade, but my very first H post ever. TY for letting me share! I absolutely LOVE how versatile the CWTG is!! The noir + GHW combo gets me every time


----------



## ceedoan

amdmarques said:


> Want to share my latest purchase but also a little story behind it.
> 
> I have been an Hermes lover for many many years and have wanted a Birkin since I can remember (although my style has shifted slightly and wanted a Kelly first). At the same time I’m not very patient and not sure how good I am at playing the game, so these bags started going into the back of my mind and my luxury purchases shifted to other brands.
> 
> Last year I started thinking about them again and decided to start building that relationship and grow my purchases. After living in London for 10 years (with 0 purchase history in Hermes) I moved back home to Lisbon and purchase one lipstick in 2020 before the pandemic started. Last year in June I went back to the store and bought a pair of trainers I really liked and at the time asked about the process that existed at the moment. The SA advised I would have to do a wishlist and if they received anything that fitted those details they would contact me. So I did, asked for a Kelly 25 or 28, Sellier, Epsom Leather with GHW in Blue. He did say I should put another color just in case so I added more neutral colors like Taupe or Gold.
> 
> In August I got a job offer in Germany, and moved to Frankurt, between new job, move etc I kind of forgot about the bag.
> 
> Last week I started to think about it again and decided to try my luck in the Frankfurt store (which is where I purchase the cups and one twilly) but they advised me I would need to call a number and book a leather appointment to start a new wishlist in Germany and that there were no more available appointments for this year. But that I should also contact the Lisbon store since I would still have that wishlist valid and active (I was also thinking if the Lisbon store tried to call me, my mobile number was no longer available as I had a German number now).
> 
> So I emailed the store in Lisbon, after trying to contact them by phone unsuccessfully, and to my surprise I get an email response saying they had a Kelly 28 Bleu Lin (second pic). I had never seen this color and because they didn’t send any more information I wasn’t sure of the rest, so they sent me a pic with the leather (evercolor) and hardware (gold) so I said yes and went to Lisbon over the weekend to pick it up (that’s also a bit crazy ahah, the things we do). Also picked up a second twilly and now want to get the longer strap to wear it crossbody.
> 
> I wanted to share to show how everyone’s experiences are different and never give up, you never know whats going to happen. I was able to purchase a Kelly bag with very little purchase history and no relationship with SA.
> 
> View attachment 5592018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592019


I love this story!!! this was meant to be


----------



## ceedoan

Anysia said:


> My first Hermès purchase: a kelly belt epsom gold with GHW, it was the last one and I was lucky that I got it
> 
> View attachment 5589993
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589994


I have this one too. The Kelly belt is my favorite style belt offered at H. I love that it's adjustable, can make it work with anything and everything!


----------



## pearlgrass

amdmarques said:


> Want to share my latest purchase but also a little story behind it.
> 
> I have been an Hermes lover for many many years and have wanted a Birkin since I can remember (although my style has shifted slightly and wanted a Kelly first). At the same time I’m not very patient and not sure how good I am at playing the game, so these bags started going into the back of my mind and my luxury purchases shifted to other brands.
> 
> Last year I started thinking about them again and decided to start building that relationship and grow my purchases. After living in London for 10 years (with 0 purchase history in Hermes) I moved back home to Lisbon and purchase one lipstick in 2020 before the pandemic started. Last year in June I went back to the store and bought a pair of trainers I really liked and at the time asked about the process that existed at the moment. The SA advised I would have to do a wishlist and if they received anything that fitted those details they would contact me. So I did, asked for a Kelly 25 or 28, Sellier, Epsom Leather with GHW in Blue. He did say I should put another color just in case so I added more neutral colors like Taupe or Gold.
> 
> In August I got a job offer in Germany, and moved to Frankurt, between new job, move etc I kind of forgot about the bag.
> 
> Last week I started to think about it again and decided to try my luck in the Frankfurt store (which is where I purchase the cups and one twilly) but they advised me I would need to call a number and book a leather appointment to start a new wishlist in Germany and that there were no more available appointments for this year. But that I should also contact the Lisbon store since I would still have that wishlist valid and active (I was also thinking if the Lisbon store tried to call me, my mobile number was no longer available as I had a German number now).
> 
> So I emailed the store in Lisbon, after trying to contact them by phone unsuccessfully, and to my surprise I get an email response saying they had a Kelly 28 Bleu Lin (second pic). I had never seen this color and because they didn’t send any more information I wasn’t sure of the rest, so they sent me a pic with the leather (evercolor) and hardware (gold) so I said yes and went to Lisbon over the weekend to pick it up (that’s also a bit crazy ahah, the things we do). Also picked up a second twilly and now want to get the longer strap to wear it crossbody.
> 
> I wanted to share to show how everyone’s experiences are different and never give up, you never know whats going to happen. I was able to purchase a Kelly bag with very little purchase history and no relationship with SA.
> 
> View attachment 5592018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592019



Thank you for sharing your H story! Love your K28 in Bleu Lin, absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## amdmarques

pearlgrass said:


> Thank you for sharing your H story! Love your K28 in Bleu Lin, absolutely GORGEOUS


thanks so much, I love it so much!!!


----------



## amdmarques

ceedoan said:


> I love this story!!! this was meant to be


Thank you so much


----------



## pearlgrass

ceedoan said:


> TPF member for over a decade, but my very first H post ever. TY for letting me share! I absolutely LOVE how versatile the CWTG is!! The noir + GHW combo gets me every time
> 
> View attachment 5592032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592033


Congrats on your haul especially the CWTG


----------



## designerdiva40

Got these beauties and wore them all day in London, they’re really comfy.


----------



## Gal4Dior

designerdiva40 said:


> Got these beauties and wore them all day in London, they’re really comfy.
> 
> View attachment 5592183


Super cute! Do you have information of this style? Would love to locate a pair.


----------



## lily2019

First time posting in the Hermes thread but it was my second visit with my SA and I got sooo lucky. Mini Evenlyne in Black with GHW, orange Oran Teddy sandals, and beige Chypre Teddy sandals. I’m so excited about the Evelyne - really didn’t think I was going to get one for a while and the Chypre sandals - can’t wait to wear them around the house.


----------



## designerdiva40

Gal4Dior said:


> Super cute! Do you have information of this style? Would love to locate a pair.


Hi there the bouncing sneakers


----------



## aisham

lily2019 said:


> First time posting in the Hermes thread but it was my second visit with my SA and I got sooo lucky. Mini Evenlyne in Black with GHW, orange Oran Teddy sandals, and beige Chypre Teddy sandals. I’m so excited about the Evelyne - really didn’t think I was going to get one for a while and the Chypre sandals - can’t wait to wear them around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592204
> View attachment 5592206
> View attachment 5592205
> View attachment 5592207


so it is not only me   I also bought Chypre Teddy sandals in light pink for around the house .


----------



## Bereal

amdmarques said:


> Want to share my latest purchase but also a little story behind it.
> 
> I have been an Hermes lover for many many years and have wanted a Birkin since I can remember (although my style has shifted slightly and wanted a Kelly first). At the same time I’m not very patient and not sure how good I am at playing the game, so these bags started going into the back of my mind and my luxury purchases shifted to other brands.
> 
> Last year I started thinking about them again and decided to start building that relationship and grow my purchases. After living in London for 10 years (with 0 purchase history in Hermes) I moved back home to Lisbon and purchase one lipstick in 2020 before the pandemic started. Last year in June I went back to the store and bought a pair of trainers I really liked and at the time asked about the process that existed at the moment. The SA advised I would have to do a wishlist and if they received anything that fitted those details they would contact me. So I did, asked for a Kelly 25 or 28, Sellier, Epsom Leather with GHW in Blue. He did say I should put another color just in case so I added more neutral colors like Taupe or Gold.
> 
> In August I got a job offer in Germany, and moved to Frankurt, between new job, move etc I kind of forgot about the bag.
> 
> Last week I started to think about it again and decided to try my luck in the Frankfurt store (which is where I purchase the cups and one twilly) but they advised me I would need to call a number and book a leather appointment to start a new wishlist in Germany and that there were no more available appointments for this year. But that I should also contact the Lisbon store since I would still have that wishlist valid and active (I was also thinking if the Lisbon store tried to call me, my mobile number was no longer available as I had a German number now).
> 
> So I emailed the store in Lisbon, after trying to contact them by phone unsuccessfully, and to my surprise I get an email response saying they had a Kelly 28 Bleu Lin (second pic). I had never seen this color and because they didn’t send any more information I wasn’t sure of the rest, so they sent me a pic with the leather (evercolor) and hardware (gold) so I said yes and went to Lisbon over the weekend to pick it up (that’s also a bit crazy ahah, the things we do). Also picked up a second twilly and now want to get the longer strap to wear it crossbody.
> 
> I wanted to share to show how everyone’s experiences are different and never give up, you never know whats going to happen. I was able to purchase a Kelly bag with very little purchase history and no relationship with SA.
> 
> View attachment 5592018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592019


WoW amazing story and the bag is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Bereal

I have a very small purchase to share from the Hermès store in NYC. There was hardly any stock and nothing  that I wanted was available.  I was offered a non quota bag the Evelyn 29 but I passed. I love the colour Rose Extreme in goatskin of my new passport holder


----------



## mmvv22

I’m just starting my Hermes journey, but I’m already getting obsessed! I used to be scared go to boutique just to check it out. Because I’ve heard about prices on Borodin and Kelly and thought that everything there is ridiculously expensive. But recently I started to do some research and educate myself about the brand, and I’m falling in love.  Those are my first two purchases. Belts and twilly I bought in Europe, and the boots, scarf and bracelet in the US. Btw I’m obsessed with these boots.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Bereal said:


> I have a very small purchase to share from the Hermès store in NYC. There was hardly any stock and nothing  that I wanted was available.  I was offered a non quota bag the Evelyn 29 but I passed. I love the colour Rose Extreme in goatskin of my new passport holder
> 
> View attachment 5592424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592425


I have the same holder and love that I can find it in my bag when called upon to present my passport! Enjoy!


----------



## fayeH




----------



## fayeH

View attachment 5592606


----------



## tpm1224

aisham said:


> so it is not only me   I also bought Chypre Teddy sandals in light pink for around the house .


+1. I purchased the Cypre Teddy sandals too as my bougie house shoes!  LOL.  justified the purchase as they will be my "work" shoes since I work from home.  LOL


----------



## _kiki119_

Hermes Zen said:


> Not certain I'm a big fan of this new Marble Silk scarf design but had to add it to my collection.  Maybe it will grow on me!
> 
> View attachment 5591579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5591580


that's beuatiful! may i ask price point?  is it more than reg. 90?


----------



## mmvv22

Pivoine66 said:


> I think, they are true to size (compared to the H moccassins).  Though comfy? It might depend on the ratio of the circumference of the calves to the length of the feet/shoe size.
> If, as with me, the boot shaft is still a bit too wide/roomy, it can reach so high that - when sitting down - the rather hard leather loop stings the crook of my knee and the leather strap on the back buckled at the level of my Achilles tendon, which was rather painful - sigh - couldn't take them home.
> Also: who has a bunion: it can be quite visible through the fabric. (I have the shorter boots - very comfy, though the bunions might show more after wearing a couple of times...)


I guess it depends on individual anatomy. To me these boots are very comfortable to walk in. And I can seat maybe for couple hours. But l bought them mostly for going out. I think all listed above issues apply to most of the knee length boots.


----------



## Hermes Zen

_kiki119_ said:


> that's beuatiful! may i ask price point?  is it more than reg. 90?


Thanks!  Yes, more than other 90 silk scarf. It was $1025.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hello everyone,
I am a new member.  I do not have any social media so was pretty nervous about joining your community.  But I have been reading the LV thread for over 10 years and now the Hermes for almost 2 years, and thought it was a good time to join. I am very late to the party as I only made my first purchase last year and I am over 50 lol.
I am sorry if I am posting all this information in the wrong thread. But my most recent purchase is an Evelyn TPM in Noir, Clemence Leather with PHW.
I am trying to figure out how to attach a photo.`


----------



## PrayersandPurses




----------



## Book Worm

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a new member.  I do not have any social media so was pretty nervous about joining your community.  But I have been reading the LV thread for over 10 years and now the Hermes for almost 2 years, and thought it was a good time to join. I am very late to the party as I only made my first purchase last year and I am over 50 lol.
> I am sorry if I am posting all this information in the wrong thread. But my most recent purchase is an Evelyn TPM in Noir, Clemence Leather with PHW.
> I am trying to figure out how to attach a photo.`


Welcome to the group! 

And congratulations on your tpm! 
You should be able to click on the picture icon in the “message” box and select the picture you would like to share.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Book Worm said:


> Welcome to the group!
> 
> And congratulations on your tpm!
> You should be able to click on the picture icon in the “message” box and select the picture you would like to share.


Thank you very much Book worm. Hugs


----------



## fabdiva

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a new member.  I do not have any social media so was pretty nervous about joining your community.  But I have been reading the LV thread for over 10 years and now the Hermes for almost 2 years, and thought it was a good time to join. I am very late to the party as I only made my first purchase last year and I am over 50 lol.
> I am sorry if I am posting all this information in the wrong thread. But my most recent purchase is an Evelyn TPM in Noir, Clemence Leather with PHW.
> I am trying to figure out how to attach a photo.`


Hey we were both late to the Hermes party.  I bought my first Hermes item June 2021 and I'm over 50!  Welcome to the club!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hey fabdiva.  Thanks so much.  Its so nice to know I am not the only one lol. Hugs


----------



## loh

PrayersandPurses said:


> View attachment 5592968
> 
> [/delightful!



The mini Evie is one of my favorite and most used bags.  Welcome to the club!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hi loh.  Thank you so much.  Me too.    I honestly never even considered this bag and now I have two lol.  My other one I purchased brand new from a consignment store but paid twice as much for it.  Its blue pale, clemence leather and GHW. I purchased it in June and it has been my summer bag.


----------



## 1LV

PrayersandPurses said:


> View attachment 5592968


Bag twins!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hi 1LV. Thank you so much   Yay Congratulations to you on your bag.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Here is my other one in Blue Pale with GHW. I also posted in the tpm thread. Thank you all for letting me share


----------



## parisallyouneed

amdmarques said:


> Want to share my latest purchase but also a little story behind it.
> 
> I have been an Hermes lover for many many years and have wanted a Birkin since I can remember (although my style has shifted slightly and wanted a Kelly first). At the same time I’m not very patient and not sure how good I am at playing the game, so these bags started going into the back of my mind and my luxury purchases shifted to other brands.
> 
> Last year I started thinking about them again and decided to start building that relationship and grow my purchases. After living in London for 10 years (with 0 purchase history in Hermes) I moved back home to Lisbon and purchase one lipstick in 2020 before the pandemic started. Last year in June I went back to the store and bought a pair of trainers I really liked and at the time asked about the process that existed at the moment. The SA advised I would have to do a wishlist and if they received anything that fitted those details they would contact me. So I did, asked for a Kelly 25 or 28, Sellier, Epsom Leather with GHW in Blue. He did say I should put another color just in case so I added more neutral colors like Taupe or Gold.
> 
> In August I got a job offer in Germany, and moved to Frankurt, between new job, move etc I kind of forgot about the bag.
> 
> Last week I started to think about it again and decided to try my luck in the Frankfurt store (which is where I purchase the cups and one twilly) but they advised me I would need to call a number and book a leather appointment to start a new wishlist in Germany and that there were no more available appointments for this year. But that I should also contact the Lisbon store since I would still have that wishlist valid and active (I was also thinking if the Lisbon store tried to call me, my mobile number was no longer available as I had a German number now).
> 
> So I emailed the store in Lisbon, after trying to contact them by phone unsuccessfully, and to my surprise I get an email response saying they had a Kelly 28 Bleu Lin (second pic). I had never seen this color and because they didn’t send any more information I wasn’t sure of the rest, so they sent me a pic with the leather (evercolor) and hardware (gold) so I said yes and went to Lisbon over the weekend to pick it up (that’s also a bit crazy ahah, the things we do). Also picked up a second twilly and now want to get the longer strap to wear it crossbody.
> 
> I wanted to share to show how everyone’s experiences are different and never give up, you never know whats going to happen. I was able to purchase a Kelly bag with very little purchase history and no relationship with SA.
> 
> View attachment 5592018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592019


thank you for sharing and congrats on the beautiful Kelly


----------



## amdmarques

parisallyouneed said:


> thank you for sharing and congrats on the beautiful Kelly


Thank you so much! I haven’t even taken her for a little walk ahhahah need to do that soon


----------



## DR2014

fabdiva said:


> Hey we were both late to the Hermes party.  I bought my first Hermes item June 2021 and I'm over 50!  Welcome to the club!


And I am a late bloomer as well! Started my journey about age 50, 7 years ago...


----------



## Bereal

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a new member.  I do not have any social media so was pretty nervous about joining your community.  But I have been reading the LV thread for over 10 years and now the Hermes for almost 2 years, and thought it was a good time to join. I am very late to the party as I only made my first purchase last year and I am over 50 lol.
> I am sorry if I am posting all this information in the wrong thread. But my most recent purchase is an Evelyn TPM in Noir, Clemence Leather with PHW.
> I am trying to figure out how to attach a photo.`


Hello and welcome,
.
I was in the same place just two years ago and I am 62 just celebrating my retirement . It’s a slippery slope. You can attach your photo using that little mountain image on the top when you are typing.


----------



## Manon07

*my new K25!*


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> Hello and welcome,
> .
> I was in the same place just two years ago and I am 62 just celebrating my retirement . It’s a slippery slope. You can attach your photo using that little mountain image on the top when you are typing.


Hello Bereal and thank you so much More importantly, congratulations on your retirement ! What an amazing milestone! Wishing you the best of health and happiness.
Haha yes it is. All I ever wanted from Hermes was a beautiful silk scarf. Well, let's just say it did not stop there lol.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 5593284
> *my new K25!*


OMG that is stunning! Congratulations!!! Wear it always in the best of health and happiness. Hugs


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> I have a very small purchase to share from the Hermès store in NYC. There was hardly any stock and nothing  that I wanted was available.  I was offered a non quota bag the Evelyn 29 but I passed. I love the colour Rose Extreme in goatskin of my new passport holder
> 
> View attachment 5592424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592425


Its beautiful Bereal! Congratulations!! I was in NYC too. I was in awe of the Madison Ave. store as it was my first time in there.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

amdmarques said:


> Want to share my latest purchase but also a little story behind it.
> 
> I have been an Hermes lover for many many years and have wanted a Birkin since I can remember (although my style has shifted slightly and wanted a Kelly first). At the same time I’m not very patient and not sure how good I am at playing the game, so these bags started going into the back of my mind and my luxury purchases shifted to other brands.
> 
> Last year I started thinking about them again and decided to start building that relationship and grow my purchases. After living in London for 10 years (with 0 purchase history in Hermes) I moved back home to Lisbon and purchase one lipstick in 2020 before the pandemic started. Last year in June I went back to the store and bought a pair of trainers I really liked and at the time asked about the process that existed at the moment. The SA advised I would have to do a wishlist and if they received anything that fitted those details they would contact me. So I did, asked for a Kelly 25 or 28, Sellier, Epsom Leather with GHW in Blue. He did say I should put another color just in case so I added more neutral colors like Taupe or Gold.
> 
> In August I got a job offer in Germany, and moved to Frankurt, between new job, move etc I kind of forgot about the bag.
> 
> Last week I started to think about it again and decided to try my luck in the Frankfurt store (which is where I purchase the cups and one twilly) but they advised me I would need to call a number and book a leather appointment to start a new wishlist in Germany and that there were no more available appointments for this year. But that I should also contact the Lisbon store since I would still have that wishlist valid and active (I was also thinking if the Lisbon store tried to call me, my mobile number was no longer available as I had a German number now).
> 
> So I emailed the store in Lisbon, after trying to contact them by phone unsuccessfully, and to my surprise I get an email response saying they had a Kelly 28 Bleu Lin (second pic). I had never seen this color and because they didn’t send any more information I wasn’t sure of the rest, so they sent me a pic with the leather (evercolor) and hardware (gold) so I said yes and went to Lisbon over the weekend to pick it up (that’s also a bit crazy ahah, the things we do). Also picked up a second twilly and now want to get the longer strap to wear it crossbody.
> 
> I wanted to share to show how everyone’s experiences are different and never give up, you never know whats going to happen. I was able to purchase a Kelly bag with very little purchase history and no relationship with SA.
> 
> View attachment 5592018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592019


amdmarques congratulations!! I love your story but really love your beautiful bag. Its stunning!! Wear it in the best of health and happiness. Enjoy all of your purchases


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I'm Sorry I dont know how that emoji got in there lol. I was trying to add a heart. ugh i'm so bad with this computer


----------



## amdmarques

Ahhaha no worries I got what you meant. Thanks so much


----------



## PrayersandPurses

mmvv22 said:


> I’m just starting my Hermes journey, but I’m already getting obsessed! I used to be scared go to boutique just to check it out. Because I’ve heard about prices on Borodin and Kelly and thought that everything there is ridiculously expensive. But recently I started to do some research and educate myself about the brand, and I’m falling in love.  Those are my first two purchases. Belts and twilly I bought in Europe, and the boots, scarf and bracelet in the US. Btw I’m obsessed with these boots.
> 
> View attachment 5592500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592501


Hi mmvv22. Congratulations on all your purchases. I absolutely love these boots  . I saw them way back in early July when they were first on the Canadian Website. The smallest size they had were 36.  But instead, I emailed my SA hoping to buy them through him because I was told online purchases are different from in store purchases?  Never got an email back and of course the 36 sold out.  However, my Volver boots are size 35.5 and wondering if they fit the same? I do see them in size 35.5 on the Italy website, so I'm hoping they pop up on Canadian website in that size.
I am so happy for you that you found them in your size.  Wear all of your new purchases in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ceedoan said:


> TPF member for over a decade, but my very first H post ever. TY for letting me share! I absolutely LOVE how versatile the CWTG is!! The noir + GHW combo gets me every time
> 
> View attachment 5592032
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592033


Hi ceedoan. Congratulations on all of your beautiful purchases  Wear them all in good health and happiness. 
I also read tpf for over a decade and posted for the first time yesterday.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

diane278 said:


> Hopefully, this noir tpm is my last “daily driver”.  This should be all I need for roaming around my retirement community.  I sent the noir aline to a friend, as it no longer has a job here. The tpm is more comfortable than the Aline for those quick runs off campus.
> ….And I continue on my endless journey of trying to streamline my life….
> 
> View attachment 5589167


Hi diane278. I love your collection of Evelyn tpm's  I honestly never considered buying this bag. Now I have 2 and if I had the opportunity to buy another one I would lol.  Wear them all in good health and happiness


----------



## designerdiva40

Popped into H to collect a couple of bits I had on hold.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cad33 said:


> Today’s items- a book, a twilly to match my other, cashmere triangle scarf, noir bastia and calvi and face balm.
> 
> I really wanted a noir bastia and calvi so happy to find one at my local store.
> 
> View attachment 5588764


Congratulations cad33 on your beautiful purchases    Wear them all in good health and happiness.
I bought that same book in February. Enjoy reading it


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Tina_Bina said:


> Birkin 30 sellier
> View attachment 5586480


Congratulations Tina_Bina. Your Birkin is so beautiful  Wear it in the best of health and happiness


----------



## corgimom11

My biggest orange box to date lol... even has handles...


----------



## _kiki119_

corgimom11 said:


> My biggest orange box to date lol... even has handles...
> View attachment 5593548


What is itttttt?!?!?!?


----------



## corgimom11

_kiki119_ said:


> What is itttttt?!?!?!?


----------



## _kiki119_

corgimom11 said:


> View attachment 5593585
> View attachment 5593586
> View attachment 5593587


Omg that is insannneeee wow wow wow


----------



## PrayersandPurses

corgimom11 said:


> My biggest orange box to date lol... even has handles...
> View attachment 5593548


Hi Corgimom11 Congratulations on your purchase! Sorry for the dumb question but what exactly is it?? I love the Hermes Box. If I could fit that in my closet I would buy whatever it is you bought.That would be such a great box to store all of my other H boxes in lol.


----------



## corgimom11

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi Corgimom11 Congratulations on your purchase! Sorry for the dumb question but what exactly is it?? I love the Hermes Box. If I could fit that in my closet I would buy whatever it is you bought.That would be such a great box to store all of my other H boxes in lol.



It's technically a "saddle box" and part of their equestrian offering, but I am planning to use it as a functional decor piece (eg. storing pillows/blankets, etc.) for one of my sitting rooms.


----------



## cad33

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations cad33 on your beautiful purchases    Wear them all in good health and happiness.
> I bought that same book in February. Enjoy reading it



Thank you. I love to collect coffee books of restaurants I visit worldwide and hermes books fits in perfectly. I am flying to Europe today and brought my scarf to enjoy though will probably not wear it when i am hiking. I keep thinking that is a fun area hermes should make stuff for.


----------



## Kmazz39

Small little item, the Olympe ear cuff, yellow gold with black Niloticus lizard.


----------



## E.L

Kmazz39 said:


> Small little item, the Olympe ear cuff, yellow gold with black Niloticus lizard.
> 
> View attachment 5593724


Congrats! I tried out the same item recently but it couldn't fit nicely on my ear. Had to pass.


----------



## missBV

Wow this is beautiful! If you don’t mind, may I know the price? Am considering for my new home. Thanks 


corgimom11 said:


> It's technically a "saddle box" and part of their equestrian offering, but I am planning to use it as a functional decor piece (eg. storing pillows/blankets, etc.) for one of my sitting rooms.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

hi everyone. I purchased this in June so not sure if it’s considered recent. I posted it in the tpm thread as well so I hope it’s okay I post it here too. This was purchased from a consignment shop brand new so I paid twice as much for it. I know I’m crazy but I thought it was such a pretty colour. Thank you got letting me share. Again lol. Plus I'm getting practice learning how to attach photos


----------



## corgimom11

missBV said:


> Wow this is beautiful! If you don’t mind, may I know the price? Am considering for my new home. Thanks


3550 usd


----------



## 880

PrayersandPurses said:


> hi everyone. I purchased this in June so not sure if it’s considered recent. I posted it in the tpm thread as well so I hope it’s okay I post it here too. This was purchased from a consignment shop brand new so I paid twice as much for it. I know I’m crazy but I thought it was such a pretty colour. Thank you got letting me share. Again lol. Plus I'm getting practice learning how to attach photos
> View attachment 5593946
> View attachment 5593947
> View attachment 5593948
> View attachment 5593949


It’s lovely! I find the TPM super useful !  Wear in the best health and happiness!

ETA: I prefer to buy BK resale at a bargain, but for the TPM, which is relatively inexpensive in the H world, and quite functional,  I believe even the high resale price csn be recouped through cost per wear.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> It’s lovely! I find the TPM super useful !  Wear in the best health and happiness!


Hi 880. Thank you so much. I agree. It is so light and fits everything I need. Although I had to upgrade my phone to the mini 13


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> It’s lovely! I find the TPM super useful !  Wear in the best health and happiness!
> 
> ETA: I prefer to buy BK resale at a bargain, but for the TPM, which is relatively inexpensive in the H world, and quite functional,  I believe even the high resale price csn be recouped through cost per wear.


Oh really? That's so good to know. Thank you for sharing that


----------



## diane278

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi 880. Thank you so much. I agree. It is so light and fits everything I need. Although I had to upgrade my phone to the mini 13


Interesting.…I never thought of reducing my phone. I carry a 12 Pro but balance that out by using a single calvi for my cards/cash…. I love the color you chose.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

diane278 said:


> Interesting.…I never thought of reducing my phone. I carry a 12 Pro but balance that out by using a calvi for my cards and cash….I also paid over retail for two of mine, but agree it’s worth it. I love the color you chose.


Hi diane278. Thank you so much and thank you for sharing your purchase experience.  I love your collection. I too would buy another one in a heartbeat. As for my phone, I had an iPhone 11 and it didn’t fit. I was due for an upgrade so I asked for the smallest phone they had .


----------



## Moon_river

Hey everyone! Just got a perfect white epsom leather sneakers - Hermes Free femme and shearling chypre for hubby! He is over the moon how comfortable they are


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Moon_river said:


> Hey everyone! Just got a perfect white epsom leather sneakers - Hermes Free femme and shearling chypre for hubby! He is over the moon how comfortable they are
> 
> View attachment 5594008
> View attachment 5594009
> View attachment 5594010
> View attachment 5594011


Congratulations Moon_river on your sneakers. I love the red sole. It reminds me of Christian Louboutin shoes which I could never wear because of my ugly bunions lol. But these look comfy. Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## Moon_river

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations Moon_river on your sneakers. I love the red sole. It reminds me of Christian Louboutin shoes which I could never wear because of my ugly bunions lol. But these look comfy. Wear them in good health and happiness


thank you, I liked the sole too, it adds a bit of fun to the simple white sneakers.


----------



## park56

PrayersandPurses said:


> hi everyone. I purchased this in June so not sure if it’s considered recent. I posted it in the tpm thread as well so I hope it’s okay I post it here too. This was purchased from a consignment shop brand new so I paid twice as much for it. I know I’m crazy but I thought it was such a pretty colour. Thank you got letting me share. Again lol. Plus I'm getting practice learning how to attach photos
> View attachment 5593946
> View attachment 5593947
> View attachment 5593948
> View attachment 5593949


 I love this color combination!


----------



## ghoztz

lily2019 said:


> First time posting in the Hermes thread but it was my second visit with my SA and I got sooo lucky. Mini Evenlyne in Black with GHW, orange Oran Teddy sandals, and beige Chypre Teddy sandals. I’m so excited about the Evelyne - really didn’t think I was going to get one for a while and the Chypre sandals - can’t wait to wear them around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592204
> View attachment 5592206
> View attachment 5592205
> View attachment 5592207


the Oran Teddy is SUPER cute


----------



## PrayersandPurses

park56 said:


> I love this color combination!


Hi Park56. I actually thought it was weird that the strap was a different colour than the bag. But it looked okay with the blue pale. I would love to see what it looks like with the matching strap.


----------



## park56

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi Park56. I actually thought it was weird that the strap was a different colour than the bag. But it looked okay with the blue pale. I would love to see what it looks like with the matching strap.



It’s a really fresh combination, in my opinion and keeps the strap from getting dirty!


----------



## daisygrl

PrayersandPurses said:


> hi everyone. I purchased this in June so not sure if it’s considered recent. I posted it in the tpm thread as well so I hope it’s okay I post it here too. This was purchased from a consignment shop brand new so I paid twice as much for it. I know I’m crazy but I thought it was such a pretty colour. Thank you got letting me share. Again lol. Plus I'm getting practice learning how to attach photos
> View attachment 5593946
> View attachment 5593947
> View attachment 5593948
> View attachment 5593949


The color is indeed beautiful. Do not feel bad for overpaying. I was there and done that, too. Especially, if it is the color I have close to no chance of getting. I have just purchased Evelyne 29 out of pure luck on Hermes website even though I was mentally preparing to buy it overpriced from a consignment store. Enjoy yours!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

daisygrl said:


> The color is indeed beautiful. Do not feel bad for overpaying. I was there and done that, too. Especially, if it is the color I have close to no chance of getting. I have just purchased Evelyne 29 out of pure luck on Hermes website even though I was mentally preparing to buy it overpriced from a consignment store. Enjoy yours!


Hi daisygrl. Thank you for the reassurance  Congratulations on your Evelyn 29.  Wear it in good health and happiness.
Is that the US Website? Because here in Canada I have had zero luck. It says oops no longer available every time lol. The one I bought on consignment was an online purchase from April 2021 when everything was on lockdown and a lot of bags were on the website.


----------



## Luny_94

Sharing my happiness 
Calvi duo in the newest colour Vert Fizz and a 1923 bolide 25 in Celeste with PHW


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Luny_94 said:


> Sharing my happiness
> Calvi duo in the newest colour Vert Fizz and a 1923 bolide 25 in Celeste with PHW
> 
> View attachment 5594207


hi Luny_94. Congratulations on your purchases.  I am so happy for youI love the Bolide  What a beautiful colour. Wear them both in good health and happiness!


----------



## daisygrl

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi daisygrl. Thank you for the reassurance  Congratulations on your Evelyn 29.  Wear it in good health and happiness.
> Is that the US Website? Because here in Canada I have had zero luck. It says oops no longer available every time lol. The one I bought on consignment was an online purchase from April 2021 when everything was on lockdown and a lot of bags were on the website.


It was, indeed, the US website. But I have been stalking one for months and, like you, it always says the "ooops..." thing even here. So it is not just in Canada. Lol. This time I was faster but it took months. Enjoy it and hope to see more pics!


----------



## LJNLori

designerdiva40 said:


> Popped into H to collect a couple of bits I had on hold.
> 
> View attachment 5593349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593352


I don't usually like reds or bright colors, but your choices are gorgeous. Also, your nails are super cute too!


----------



## Hermes Zen

This week purchases and LOVE EVERYTHING especially the mini twilly Grelot scarf rings (one in all rose gold and other in palladium and permabrass)! They rattle a tiny bit.   I put one on my geegee bag charm. Both the Dame de Coeur 70cm and losange scarves have one round opening so a corner of the scarf can be pulled through if wanted.  Thanks for letting me share!

FORGOT to mention my Budy bag charm.  So Cute!

Okay also forgot, the 70cm scarf and losange Dame de Coeur do not have rhinestones on them like the twillies that I had posted on this thread. Maybe this info is helpful to someone.  OKAY THAT's IT.  I promise!


----------



## oranGetRee

Latest this week from H!

Ear cuff and clou de forge rose gold bracelet


----------



## waterlily112

Hermes Zen said:


> This week purchases and LOVE EVERYTHING especially the mini twilly Grelot scarf rings (one in all rose gold and other in palladium and permabrass)! They rattle a tiny bit.



Haha I've been wanting to get the rose gold one to put on my cat's collar but wasn't sure if it actually make sounds (I was hoping it's decorative only). Good that you confirmed it so I guess I'll have to cross it off my list or get it for myself only


----------



## Hermes Zen

waterlily112 said:


> Haha I've been wanting to get the rose gold one to put on my cat's collar but wasn't sure if it actually make sounds (I was hoping it's decorative only). Good that you confirmed it so I guess I'll have to cross it off my list or get it for myself only


Don't cross it off until you see one in person.  It doesn't make much sound.  I have to have it up to my ear.  Well, I hope I'm not a little deaf.    BUT please check it out before you cross it off.  It would be super cute on your cat's collar.


----------



## tutung

Hermes Zen said:


> This week purchases and LOVE EVERYTHING especially the mini twilly Grelot scarf rings (one in all rose gold and other in palladium and permabrass)! They rattle a tiny bit.   I put one on my geegee bag charm. Both the Dame de Coeur 70cm and losange scarves have one round opening so a corner of the scarf can be pulled through if wanted.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> FORGOT to mention my Budy bag charm.  So Cute!
> 
> Okay also forgot, the 70cm scarf and losange Dame de Coeur do not have rhinestones on them like the twillies that I had posted on this thread. Maybe this info is helpful to someone.  OKAY THAT's IT.  I promise!
> 
> View attachment 5594557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594566


Love the scarves!!


----------



## cad33

Yesterday flying through cdg terminal 2e k i found this new beauty to use on my kelly.


----------



## axlm

oranGetRee said:


> Latest this week from H!
> 
> Ear cuff and clou de forge rose gold bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594587
> View attachment 5594586



The ear cuff is soo cute!!


----------



## MightyBigRed

Luny_94 said:


> Sharing my happiness
> Calvi duo in the newest colour Vert Fizz and a 1923 bolide 25 in Celeste with PHW
> 
> View attachment 5594207



Love love love! What colour is the inside of the Calvi duo? All the Calvi duo pics on this thread are really making me want one!


----------



## Luny_94

MightyBigRed said:


> Love love love! What colour is the inside of the Calvi duo? All the Calvi duo pics on this thread are really making me want one!


Thank you!  The inside is Menthe and the leather is Chevre Mysore! It is a very functional SLG, planning to switch both my Bastia and flat card holder to this


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hermes Zen said:


> This week purchases and LOVE EVERYTHING especially the mini twilly Grelot scarf rings (one in all rose gold and other in palladium and permabrass)! They rattle a tiny bit.   I put one on my geegee bag charm. Both the Dame de Coeur 70cm and losange scarves have one round opening so a corner of the scarf can be pulled through if wanted.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> FORGOT to mention my Budy bag charm.  So Cute!
> 
> Okay also forgot, the 70cm scarf and losange Dame de Coeur do not have rhinestones on them like the twillies that I had posted on this thread. Maybe this info is helpful to someone.  OKAY THAT's IT.  I promise!
> 
> View attachment 5594557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594558
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594561
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594566


Hi Hermes Zen. Congratulations on all of your purchases. You have THE most beautiful collection of scarves. I just want to share with you a 90cm silk scarf was the only thing I ever wanted from Hermes. I find their scarves like works of art. I only have 1 140 cm stole (which was actually my first H purchase) and 3 silk 90 cm scarves. But I love seeing all the beautiful ones here on this forum.
Wear everything in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

oranGetRee said:


> Latest this week from H!
> 
> Ear cuff and clou de forge rose gold bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594587
> View attachment 5594586


Hi oranGetRee. Congratulations on all your beautiful purchases. That bracelet is so beautiful  Wear everything in good health and happiness


----------



## fayeH

oranGetRee said:


> Latest this week from H!
> 
> Ear cuff and clou de forge rose gold bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594587
> View attachment 5594586


That ear cuff is gorgeous!


----------



## Ana_bananas

My first B25 in Sellier Mauve Sylvestre phw    it’s so stinking adorable!!


----------



## xray

Literally the first time in 13 years of Hermès history when I asked for a specific bag and it was actually available to me right then and there 

Micro picotin Daisy in nata


----------



## fabdiva

Ana_bananas said:


> My first B25 in Sellier Mauve Sylvestre phw    it’s so stinking adorable!!
> 
> View attachment 5595114


This bag is EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

xray said:


> Literally the first time in 13 years of Hermès history when I asked for a specific bag and it was actually available to me right then and there
> 
> Micro picotin Daisy in nata
> 
> View attachment 5595147


Congratulations Xray on this adorable bag. Wear it in the best of health and happiness. Happy for you that you received it without having to wait


----------



## schaef179

My very first Hermès Bag and for sure not the last


----------



## Bereal

Moon_river said:


> Hey everyone! Just got a perfect white epsom leather sneakers - Hermes Free femme and shearling chypre for hubby! He is over the moon how comfortable they are
> 
> View attachment 5594008
> View attachment 5594009
> View attachment 5594010
> View attachment 5594011


Great to know. I’m in the lookout for a pair of white sneakers.


----------



## Bereal

Luny_94 said:


> Sharing my happiness
> Calvi duo in the newest colour Vert Fizz and a 1923 bolide 25 in Celeste with PHW
> 
> View attachment 5594207


Congratulations ..the Bolide 25 is my favorite bag..lovely colour


----------



## PrayersandPurses

schaef179 said:


> My very first Hermès Bag and for sure not the last
> View attachment 5595349


Hi schaef179. Congratulations on your first bag. She is so beautiful. Wear it in the best of health and happiness
What colour is it? I love it!


----------



## schaef179

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi schaef179. Congratulations on your first bag. She is so beautiful. Wear it in the best of health and happiness
> What colour is it? I love it!


Thank you so much 
Colour is Beton


----------



## hokatie

My birthday’s gift - Constance to go has finally arrived.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

hokatie said:


> My birthday’s gift - Constance to go has finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5595749
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595750


Hi hokatie. Happy birthday and congratulations on your beautiful purchase. Wear it in the best of health and happiness


----------



## hokatie

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi hokatie. Happy birthday and congratulations on your beautiful purchase. Wear it in the best of health and happiness


Thank you @PrayersandPurses !


----------



## fayeH

Ana_bananas said:


> My first B25 in Sellier Mauve Sylvestre phw    it’s so stinking adorable!!
> 
> View attachment 5595114


It is super adorable! I want one too!


----------



## E.L

oranGetRee said:


> Latest this week from H!
> 
> Ear cuff and clou de forge rose gold bracelet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594587
> View attachment 5594586


Looks lovely on you! I have ear-cuff envy once again... My ear bone is kinda prominent and I just couldn't get the cuff to go over it.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Finally picked up my bag from Milan today after winning it in the Christie’s auction a month or two ago  

Vacation & a bag. Winning combo.


----------



## carrie8

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Finally picked up my bag from Milan today after winning it in the Christie’s auction a month or two ago
> 
> Vacation & a bag. Winning combo.
> 
> View attachment 5596100
> 
> View attachment 5596101


Very special


----------



## Pivoine66

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Finally picked up my bag from Milan today after winning it in the Christie’s auction a month or two ago
> 
> Vacation & a bag. Winning combo.
> 
> View attachment 5596100
> 
> View attachment 5596101


S t u n n i n g ! Incredibly beautiful. Such a special Birkin. Congratulations.
Enjoying Italy with this bag - a real dream! Wear it full of happiness and health.


----------



## 880

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Finally picked up my bag from Milan today after winning it in the Christie’s auction a month or two ago
> 
> Vacation & a bag. Winning combo.
> 
> View attachment 5596100
> 
> View attachment 5596101


Love this! I am so happy for you!


----------



## 880

Went to Hermes to buy a gift for a friend. 

DH also picked a fabulous leather mini skirt, so I got that too
(Im fortunate in that he has a great eye and loves to shop)
5550 USD (6042 including 8.875 tax) 







(The skirt was not at the RTW event at least on the first day)

Also: a belated thank you to @momasaurus for the bronze changeant sleeveless top.
I Love it and wear it all the time.  Thank you. 

Eta: leather is veau lisse which is pressed leather. This skirt is lightweight, somewhat matte,  almost feels like textured, unlined, quilted fabric. It feels sturdy and relatively carefree.


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Went to Hermes to buy a gift for a friend.
> 
> DH also picked a fabulous leather mini skirt, so I got that too
> (Im fortunate in that he has a great eye and loves to shop)
> 5550 USD
> 
> View attachment 5596322
> View attachment 5596324
> View attachment 5596326
> View attachment 5596327
> 
> 
> (The skirt was not at the RTW event at least on the first day)
> 
> Also: a belated thank you to @momasaurus for the bronze changeant sleeveless top.
> I Love it and wear it all the time.  Thank you.


Amazing!!


----------



## hokatie

880 said:


> Went to Hermes to buy a gift for a friend.
> 
> DH also picked a fabulous leather mini skirt, so I got that too
> (Im fortunate in that he has a great eye and loves to shop)
> 5550 USD (6042 including 8.875 tax)
> 
> View attachment 5596354
> View attachment 5596355
> View attachment 5596356
> View attachment 5596357
> 
> 
> (The skirt was not at the RTW event at least on the first day)
> 
> Also: a belated thank you to @momasaurus for the bronze changeant sleeveless top.
> I Love it and wear it all the time.  Thank you.
> 
> Eta: leather is veau lisse which is pressed leather. This skirt is lightweight, somewhat matte,  almost feels like textured, unlined, quilted fabric. It feels sturdy and relatively carefree.


You looked beautiful in that skirt . You’re lucky to have a husband that always support your shopping


----------



## 880

Thank you @Christofle and @hokatie for your kind words! I do feel very lucky lol


----------



## DR2014

880 said:


> Went to Hermes to buy a gift for a friend.
> 
> DH also picked a fabulous leather mini skirt, so I got that too
> (Im fortunate in that he has a great eye and loves to shop)
> 5550 USD (6042 including 8.875 tax)
> 
> View attachment 5596354
> View attachment 5596355
> View attachment 5596356
> View attachment 5596357
> 
> 
> (The skirt was not at the RTW event at least on the first day)
> 
> Also: a belated thank you to @momasaurus for the bronze changeant sleeveless top.
> I Love it and wear it all the time.  Thank you.
> 
> Eta: leather is veau lisse which is pressed leather. This skirt is lightweight, somewhat matte,  almost feels like textured, unlined, quilted fabric. It feels sturdy and relatively carefree.


Oh wow!!! I was eyeing that skirt on line, I LOVE it!!! You look fabulous in it, @880 !!!!!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> Went to Hermes to buy a gift for a friend.
> 
> DH also picked a fabulous leather mini skirt, so I got that too
> (Im fortunate in that he has a great eye and loves to shop)
> 5550 USD (6042 including 8.875 tax)
> 
> View attachment 5596354
> View attachment 5596355
> View attachment 5596356
> View attachment 5596357
> 
> 
> (The skirt was not at the RTW event at least on the first day)
> 
> Also: a belated thank you to @momasaurus for the bronze changeant sleeveless top.
> I Love it and wear it all the time.  Thank you.
> 
> Eta: leather is veau lisse which is pressed leather. This skirt is lightweight, somewhat matte,  almost feels like textured, unlined, quilted fabric. It feels sturdy and relatively carefree.


880 I love that skirt! And it looks great on you! Wear it in good health and happiness.   I also love that your husband shops with you


----------



## 880

Thank you so much @DR2014 and @PrayersandPurses  
DH has a good eye; he also picked out the toile jacket lol


----------



## CaraCara15

880 said:


> Went to Hermes to buy a gift for a friend.
> 
> DH also picked a fabulous leather mini skirt, so I got that too
> (Im fortunate in that he has a great eye and loves to shop)
> 5550 USD (6042 including 8.875 tax)
> 
> View attachment 5596354
> View attachment 5596355
> View attachment 5596356
> View attachment 5596357
> 
> 
> (The skirt was not at the RTW event at least on the first day)
> 
> Also: a belated thank you to @momasaurus for the bronze changeant sleeveless top.
> I Love it and wear it all the time.  Thank you.
> 
> Eta: leather is veau lisse which is pressed leather. This skirt is lightweight, somewhat matte,  almost feels like textured, unlined, quilted fabric. It feels sturdy and relatively carefree.


Wow! I would have never noticed it on the hanger, but it looks incredible on you. 

I especially like the leather piece with the two metal buttons at the center. The composition of that with the leather piping at the waistline is v beautiful/sleek. Streamlines the whole thing and balances the textured pattern. 

This season’s RTW pieces have not called out to me, but my SA always says (sternly)… they look better when you try them on vs. on the hanger. This is proof of that!


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> Went to Hermes to buy a gift for a friend.
> 
> DH also picked a fabulous leather mini skirt, so I got that too
> (Im fortunate in that he has a great eye and loves to shop)
> 5550 USD (6042 including 8.875 tax)
> 
> View attachment 5596354
> View attachment 5596355
> View attachment 5596356
> View attachment 5596357
> 
> 
> (The skirt was not at the RTW event at least on the first day)
> 
> Also: a belated thank you to @momasaurus for the bronze changeant sleeveless top.
> I Love it and wear it all the time.  Thank you.
> 
> Eta: leather is veau lisse which is pressed leather. This skirt is lightweight, somewhat matte,  almost feels like textured, unlined, quilted fabric. It feels sturdy and relatively carefree.


Lovely items! Gah my wishlist keeps growing, and I haven't set foot INTO my closest store (NYC) in years!


----------



## TortieGirl

Picotin 22 Gold with Palladium hardware. 
Foch 60 Pump in naturelle.


----------



## 880

WingNut said:


> Lovely items! Gah my wishlist keeps growing, and I haven't set foot INTO my closest store (NYC) in years!


Thank you! If you are interested in RTW, madison has a decent selection currently, and stuff should be trickling in. . . . 

@jbeans , thank you, I agree lol. My SA thanks my DH for making his job easier lol 
@CaraCara15 , thank you! I agree, the stuff often has no hanger appeal. I never would have picked this skirt or the toile jacket on my own, and my SA didn’t either


----------



## jbeans

880 said:


> Went to Hermes to buy a gift for a friend.
> 
> DH also picked a fabulous leather mini skirt, so I got that too
> (Im fortunate in that he has a great eye and loves to shop)
> 5550 USD (6042 including 8.875 tax)
> 
> View attachment 5596354
> View attachment 5596355
> View attachment 5596356
> View attachment 5596357
> 
> 
> (The skirt was not at the RTW event at least on the first day)
> 
> Also: a belated thank you to @momasaurus for the bronze changeant sleeveless top.
> I Love it and wear it all the time.  Thank you.
> 
> Eta: leather is veau lisse which is pressed leather. This skirt is lightweight, somewhat matte,  almost feels like textured, unlined, quilted fabric. It feels sturdy and relatively carefree.


Amazing skirt, and an even better husband!


----------



## hwg

cindy05 said:


> C18 epsom capucine.
> 
> View attachment 5583876


OMG…this is so lovely! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## haute okole

880 said:


> Thank you! If you are interested in RTW, madison has a decent selection currently, and stuff should be trickling in. . . .
> 
> @jbeans , thank you, I agree lol. My SA thanks my DH for making his job easier lol
> @CaraCara15 , thank you! I agree, the stuff often has no hanger appeal. I never would have picked this skirt or the toile jacket on my own, and my SA didn’t either


That skirt is amazing!  And your legs.  I did not see that skirt at the BH RTW event either and my SA asked me to come in because he has small gift for me.  OH no, although I would love to be skirt twins, I CANNOT because we are not wallet twins!  Hahahaha!


----------



## 880

haute okole said:


> That skirt is amazing!  And your legs.  I did not see that skirt at the BH RTW event either and my SA asked me to come in because he has small gift for me.  OH no, although I would love to be skirt twins, I CANNOT because we are not wallet twins!  Hahahaha!


Very funny  You need the skirt! It would look amazing on you! With all of your exotic Bs 
Hugs


----------



## Bereal

880 said:


> Went to Hermes to buy a gift for a friend.
> 
> DH also picked a fabulous leather mini skirt, so I got that too
> (Im fortunate in that he has a great eye and loves to shop)
> 5550 USD (6042 including 8.875 tax)
> 
> View attachment 5596354
> View attachment 5596355
> View attachment 5596356
> View attachment 5596357
> 
> 
> (The skirt was not at the RTW event at least on the first day)
> 
> Also: a belated thank you to @momasaurus for the bronze changeant sleeveless top.
> I Love it and wear it all the time.  Thank you.
> 
> Eta: leather is veau lisse which is pressed leather. This skirt is lightweight, somewhat matte,  almost feels like textured, unlined, quilted fabric. It feels sturdy and relatively carefree.


Wow looks awesome on you


----------



## LaPush

Robe Legere 90 in crème and multicolor. The colors are so beautiful and I must add the scarf looks so pretty in-person.


----------



## tinkerbell68

LaPush said:


> Robe Legere 90 in crème and multicolor. The colors are so beautiful and I must add the scarf looks so pretty in-person.


I am waiting for this scarf too but in bleu azure...it's so beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## Chanelandco

Moved to the right thread


----------



## Chanelandco

Was surprised by the grey robe legere. I think it is my favorite


----------



## frou frou

Chanelandco said:


> Was surprised by the grey robe legere. I think it is my favorite


The green Chorus Stellarum is brilliant , I have same…yet to wear it as too hot now. I really love the grey Robe Légère too , you wear it beautifully .


----------



## Chanelandco

Sorry, I just realised I did not post this in the right scarves thread . Will post it there.


----------



## Chanelandco

frou frou said:


> The green Chorus Stellarum is brilliant , I have same…yet to wear it as too hot now. I really love the grey Robe Légère too , you wear it beautifully .


Thank you.
I just moved it to the scarves thread sorry


----------



## Leftshadow

My very first c18. Didn't expect myself to fall in love with this color.


----------



## Luny_94

karmene said:


> My very first c18. Didn't expect myself to fall in love with this color.
> View attachment 5597155


Beautiful!  I think we are bag twins! Is it Rose Azalee evercolor with PHW? Mine is also a verso: inside it is prune


----------



## Leftshadow

Luny_94 said:


> Beautiful!  I think we are bag twins! Is it Rose Azalee evercolor with PHW? Mine is also a verso: inside it is prune


Yes! we are bag twins! inside it is prune too. I didn't think I would like rose azalea but when I tried it on, it was love. Yes its evercolor too with PHW.


----------



## frou frou

Chanelandco said:


> Moved to the right thread


I was so happy to see scarves on this thread , still an Hermès purchase and more interesting than bags!!!


----------



## Bereal

karmene said:


> My very first c18. Didn't expect myself to fall in love with this color.
> View attachment 5597155


Beautiful bag! Congratulations


----------



## PrayersandPurses

karmene said:


> My very first c18. Didn't expect myself to fall in love with this color.
> View attachment 5597155


Congratulations Karmene. She is absolutely beautiful Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## Leftshadow

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations Karmene. She is absolutely beautiful Wear her in the best of health and happiness


Thank you. I'm absolutely in love


----------



## Luny_94

karmene said:


> Yes! we are bag twins! inside it is prune too. I didn't think I would like rose azalea but when I tried it on, it was love. Yes its evercolor too with PHW.


So happy!  Isn’t evercolor the best leather ever?


----------



## Leftshadow

Luny_94 said:


> So happy!  Isn’t evercolor the best leather ever?


That's what I heard and I'm beginning to understand why


----------



## rose80

aisham said:


> so it is not only me   I also bought Chypre Teddy sandals in light pink for around the house .


Also guilty


----------



## ceedoan

schaef179 said:


> My very first Hermès Bag and for sure not the last
> View attachment 5595349



Congrats!! may I ask what color this is??? what a dream, I LOVE neutral shades!!


----------



## schaef179

ceedoan said:


> Congrats!! may I ask what color this is??? what a dream, I LOVE neutral shades!!


@ceedoan Thannk you its Beton


----------



## Diorlvlover

Buildingprofile said:


> Alright I'm going to ask the stupid question.... what's Ban Island?


A place where nobody wants to be...EVER. Trust me, you do not want to know what Ban Island is. Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## pchels

schaef179 said:


> @ceedoan Thannk you its Beton





Absolutely loveeee this color! So dreamy!


----------



## teatew

This came in last week and I had to pick it up as it’s the wife’s first Pico18.



Now my SA is telling me the Geta I put on wishlist just arrived.  Gonna go look at it Sunday; could be an expensive month for me.


----------



## DR2014

teatew said:


> This came in last week and I had to pick it up as it’s the wife’s first Pico18.
> 
> View attachment 5597920
> 
> Now my SA is telling me the Geta I put on wishlist just arrived.  Gonna go look at it Sunday; could be an expensive month for me.


Love how you are buying your wife these bags. My hubby is like that too.


----------



## lill_canele

It’s finally here! 





I was a little put off from ordering online after FedEx lost my last order. 
But I have been hunting Chaine d Ancre pieces. And when I saw this online I could not pass it up! So happy to add to my collection!


----------



## hokatie

lill_canele said:


> It’s finally here!
> 
> View attachment 5598121
> View attachment 5598122
> 
> 
> I was a little put off from ordering online after FedEx lost my last order.
> But I have been hunting Chaine d Ancre pieces. And when I saw this online I could not pass it up! So happy to add to my collection!


Love your collection   ! I have a Mosaique Au 24 tray and can’t take my eyes off since got it


----------



## AXL2012




----------



## PrayersandPurses

AXL2012 said:


> View attachment 5598261


Wow!That is so beautiful  May i ask what colour is that?


----------



## daisygrl

My long awaited Evelyne 29 in Gold has just arrived.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

daisygrl said:


> My long awaited Evelyne 29 in Gold has just arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5598428


Congratulations daisygrl! She's beautiful. I love the gold!. Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## daisygrl

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations daisygrl! She's beautiful. I love the gold!. Wear her in the best of health and happiness


Thank you, PrayersandPurse! The same to you and your two beauties.


----------



## Bentley1

Got the fuzzy Orans from the boutique and the gold Calvi off h.com


----------



## shermes

Gold Oran Sandals now matching my Oasis pair, Danse Pacifique 90cm scarf in Vieux Rose / Vert / Jaune (which now matches my K28 twilly ) and Grand Tralala 90cm scarf in Rose Vif / Bleu / Orange - have included the tags incase anyone wants to find


----------



## Faerieh

Ear cuff ✨


----------



## asatoasz

Cross posted from the “Paris trip for H.” 

Just returned from 10 days in Paris. I’ve been following the “Paris trip for H” forum for years and had convinced myself that a trip to Paris would not be complete without a B/K. My daughter and I applied daily for the first 5 days all rejected by 8pm ish. I found it interesting though that I was wasn’t particularly concerned about it and didn’t allow it to emotionally affect my trip. We’d already been to Cartier and had an amazing experience there and then we had an unbelievable private experience at LV Champs-Elysees which my LV NYC SA had scheduled for us. After that, I really didn’t care about trying to make my H dreams come true, we didn’t even go to any of the stores (even though our hotel was only a few blocks from FSH). We had a WONDERFUL trip.
Upon leaving at CDG we had about 30 minutes to shop in the Duty Free and H was next to the Air France lounge. I popped in and asked for black orans (box leather), yep….then black loafer mules (in chèvre), yep, then Evelyne 29 (they had black and etoupe ghw, I chose etoupe), and a twilly. I was done in 10 minutes and had the loveliest SA who appreciated my knowledge of the brand (all gained from tPF) and that I knew exactly what I wanted!
I have several beautiful pre-loved quota bags (2 B35s, 2 K35s) that I’ve purchased on the resale market, that I adore. Personally, I am thrilled that I learned I didn’t need to “fight the H system” to be happy with my Paris trip.
Thank you for letting me share and good luck to those who are “playing the H Paris lottery.”


----------



## scndlslv

Had a blast when I went to the Monaco Grand Prix in May. I got some lovely things at the Hermes boutiques in Nice and Monaco.


----------



## fabdiva

Finally snagged a pair online. They fit…barely. I love them. One down, 2 to go. Still need the black and gold.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

asatoasz said:


> Cross posted from the “Paris trip for H.”
> 
> Just returned from 10 days in Paris. I’ve been following the “Paris trip for H” forum for years and had convinced myself that a trip to Paris would not be complete without a B/K. My daughter and I applied daily for the first 5 days all rejected by 8pm ish. I found it interesting though that I was wasn’t particularly concerned about it and didn’t allow it to emotionally affect my trip. We’d already been to Cartier a nd had an amazing experience there and then we had an unbelievable private experience at LV Champs-Elysees which my LV NYC SA had scheduled for us. After that, I really didn’t care about trying to make my H dreams come true, we didn’t even go to any of the stores (even though our hotel was only a few blocks from FSH). We had a WONDERFUL trip.
> Upon leaving at CDG we had about 30 minutes to shop in the Duty Free and H was next to the Air France lounge. I popped in and asked for black orans (box leather), yep….then black loafer mules (in chèvre), yep, then Evelyne 29 (they had black and etoupe ghw, I chose etoupe), and a twilly. I was done in 10 minutes and had the loveliest SA who appreciated my knowledge of the brand (all gained from tPF) and that I knew exactly what I wanted!
> I have several beautiful pre-loved quota bags (2 B35s, 2 K35s) that I’ve purchased on the resale market, that I adore. Personally, I am thrilled that I learned I didn’t need to “fight the H system” to be happy with my Paris trip.
> Thank you for letting me share and good luck to those who are “playing the H Paris lottery.”


Congratulations asatoasz on all of your beautiful purchases! Love the Evelyn!Wear them all in the best of health and happiness.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

scndlslv said:


> Had a blast when I went to the Monaco Grand Prix in May. I got some lovely things at the Hermes boutiques in Nice and Monaco.
> 
> View attachment 5599003
> View attachment 5599004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599009


Congratulations on all your beautiful purchases. I love H Scarves Wear them all in the best of health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fabdiva said:


> Finally snagged a pair online. They fit…barely. I love them. One down, 2 to go. Still need the black and gold.
> 
> View attachment 5599054


Congratulations fabdiva. Wear them in the best of health and happiness


----------



## Hermes Zen

This weeks visit to H.


----------



## asatoasz

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations asatoasz on all of your beautiful purchases! Love the Evelyn!Wear them all in the best of health and happiness.


Thank you!


----------



## masanmasan

asatoasz said:


> Cross posted from the “Paris trip for H.”
> 
> Just returned from 10 days in Paris. I’ve been following the “Paris trip for H” forum for years and had convinced myself that a trip to Paris would not be complete without a B/K. My daughter and I applied daily for the first 5 days all rejected by 8pm ish. I found it interesting though that I was wasn’t particularly concerned about it and didn’t allow it to emotionally affect my trip. We’d already been to Cartier and had an amazing experience there and then we had an unbelievable private experience at LV Champs-Elysees which my LV NYC SA had scheduled for us. After that, I really didn’t care about trying to make my H dreams come true, we didn’t even go to any of the stores (even though our hotel was only a few blocks from FSH). We had a WONDERFUL trip.
> Upon leaving at CDG we had about 30 minutes to shop in the Duty Free and H was next to the Air France lounge. I popped in and asked for black orans (box leather), yep….then black loafer mules (in chèvre), yep, then Evelyne 29 (they had black and etoupe ghw, I chose etoupe), and a twilly. I was done in 10 minutes and had the loveliest SA who appreciated my knowledge of the brand (all gained from tPF) and that I knew exactly what I wanted!
> I have several beautiful pre-loved quota bags (2 B35s, 2 K35s) that I’ve purchased on the resale market, that I adore. Personally, I am thrilled that I learned I didn’t need to “fight the H system” to be happy with my Paris trip.
> Thank you for letting me share and good luck to those who are “playing the H Paris lottery.”


the twilly colorway is so beautiful !!!


----------



## Mapoon

asatoasz said:


> Cross posted from the “Paris trip for H.”
> 
> Just returned from 10 days in Paris. I’ve been following the “Paris trip for H” forum for years and had convinced myself that a trip to Paris would not be complete without a B/K. My daughter and I applied daily for the first 5 days all rejected by 8pm ish. I found it interesting though that I was wasn’t particularly concerned about it and didn’t allow it to emotionally affect my trip. We’d already been to Cartier and had an amazing experience there and then we had an unbelievable private experience at LV Champs-Elysees which my LV NYC SA had scheduled for us. After that, I really didn’t care about trying to make my H dreams come true, we didn’t even go to any of the stores (even though our hotel was only a few blocks from FSH). We had a WONDERFUL trip.
> Upon leaving at CDG we had about 30 minutes to shop in the Duty Free and H was next to the Air France lounge. I popped in and asked for black orans (box leather), yep….then black loafer mules (in chèvre), yep, then Evelyne 29 (they had black and etoupe ghw, I chose etoupe), and a twilly. I was done in 10 minutes and had the loveliest SA who appreciated my knowledge of the brand (all gained from tPF) and that I knew exactly what I wanted!
> I have several beautiful pre-loved quota bags (2 B35s, 2 K35s) that I’ve purchased on the resale market, that I adore. Personally, I am thrilled that I learned I didn’t need to “fight the H system” to be happy with my Paris trip.
> Thank you for letting me share and good luck to those who are “playing the H Paris lottery.”


Beautiful scores at the airport! Never know what you can find, sometimes you may be disappointed at your H appt too? Glad you had a great trip to Paris!!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> This weeks visit to H.
> 
> View attachment 5599085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599088
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599091


Beautiful purchases as always!! Twinning on the red twilly!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> Beautiful purchases as always!! Twinning on the red twilly!!!


Thanks @Mapoon!  Yay twins!!    I usually purchase two matching twillies in case I want to use on my birkin.  Now i'm wondering if I should have done that with this lovely twilly.   Oh man I may have to go back!


----------



## fabdiva

scndlslv said:


> Had a blast when I went to the Monaco Grand Prix in May. I got some lovely things at the Hermes boutiques in Nice and Monaco.
> 
> View attachment 5599003
> View attachment 5599004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599006
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599008
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599009


Those scarves are stunning.

Edited: Questions


----------



## Balletflatsboutique

These chypre sandals.


----------



## asatoasz

Mapoon said:


> Beautiful scores at the airport! Never know what you can find, sometimes you may be disappointed at your H appt too? Glad you had a great trip to Paris!!


Absolutely, disappointments can occur as well, even if you score the appointment!  So glad I was able to let the whole thing go and just enjoy Paris….and ultimately “won” some H anyway!


----------



## asatoasz

Fumizuki said:


> the twilly colorway is so beautiful !!!


Thank you!  It also has whipstitching, which I understand is hard to find.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My first Finesse pendant in Rose Gold.

Edited: not a question thread


----------



## pkwc2

Constance 24 re-edition in Vert Jade and Epsom from the Milan boutique.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

pkwc2 said:


> Constance 24 re-edition in Vert Jade and Epsom from the Milan boutique.
> View attachment 5599591


Congratulations! Such a beautiful colour! Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My first Finesse pendant in Rose Gold.
> 
> Does it usually comes with a certificate? Mine did not came with it, so not sure if this is normal. If anyone could please let me know. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599417


Congratulations on your beautiful necklace, Wear it in the best of health and happiness 

Edited: Wrong thread


----------



## WingNut

Bentley1 said:


> Got the fuzzy Orans from the boutique and the gold Calvi off h.com
> 
> View attachment 5598595
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598596


Those are adorable. I might have to splurge on fuzzy orans....


----------



## Bentley1

WingNut said:


> Those are adorable. I might have to splurge on fuzzy orans....


Thank you! I wasn’t sure about them until I tried a pair on in the boutique & they’re so cute, comfortable & cozy


----------



## papertiger

*You are reminded (once again) to ask questions about items bought or that others have bought in suitable respective threads. TY *


----------



## tinkerbell68

If you’re an Apple & Hermès fan who occasionally misplaces your keys…


----------



## CCchanel

Life is Good! Sundown poolside with my favorite munchkins & Breaking in my New H Ballerina Flats!


----------



## cad33

My new hermes sandals from london last week. I am enjoying wearing them on my cruise this week.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cad33 said:


> My new hermes sandals from london last week. I am enjoying wearing them on my cruise this week.
> 
> View attachment 5600320


 Congratulations! They’re lovely! Wear them in good health & happiness. Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## corgimom11




----------



## PrayersandPurses

corgimom11 said:


> View attachment 5600516


Wow! Stunning  Enjoy her in good health and happiness


----------



## Bentley1

Small ear cuff in Nata. Hope to score one in noir too!


----------



## belgravia

Bentley1 said:


> Small ear cuff in Nata. Hope to score one in noir too!
> 
> View attachment 5600572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600573


I just ordered this for my daughter for Christmas. It popped up on the website and I grabbed it.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hello all!! It has been awhile since I visited this page. Here is my latest Hermes. Got this beauty from my local boutique.  The Kelly 28 Toile Quadrille in black and white, palladium hardware, swift leather.


----------



## allanrvj

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Hello all!! It has been awhile since I visited this page. Here is my latest Hermes. Got this beauty from my local boutique.  The Kelly 28 Toile Quadrille in black and white, palladium hardware, swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 5600770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600771


holy crap.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Here are some of my latest Hermes purchase. I went on a month long vacation and got some stuff from different Hermes boutiques. Here are my few London haul.
*rouge Hermes fragrance
* Volt H’ power bank in orange swift leather
*t shirt La Promenade Du matin
* Della Cavalleria bag in gold, epsom  leather, palladium hardware. ( I’m actually surprised to be offered a bag since everything on the shelves are for display only)


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hello again. Here are the rest of my Hermes haul from different parts of the world.
Seoul airport = Isthme earrings in gray and white
Hermes Manila = Coeur hat pin in red and     the Promenade Du matin r shirt dress in blue
Frankfurt airport = rose gold cdc ring, silver chain d’ancre necklaces and  gold swift kartenetui card case holder with horse head zip. Thank you for letting me post here.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

allanrvj said:


> holy crap.


Thanks.


----------



## MightyBigRed

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Hello all!! It has been awhile since I visited this page. Here is my latest Hermes. Got this beauty from my local boutique.  The Kelly 28 Toile Quadrille in black and white, palladium hardware, swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 5600770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600771



This is jaw droppingly beautiful.


----------



## momasaurus

880 said:


> Went to Hermes to buy a gift for a friend.
> 
> DH also picked a fabulous leather mini skirt, so I got that too
> (Im fortunate in that he has a great eye and loves to shop)
> 5550 USD (6042 including 8.875 tax)
> 
> View attachment 5596354
> View attachment 5596355
> View attachment 5596356
> View attachment 5596357
> 
> 
> (The skirt was not at the RTW event at least on the first day)
> 
> Also: a belated thank you to @momasaurus for the bronze changeant sleeveless top.
> I Love it and wear it all the time.  Thank you.
> 
> Eta: leather is veau lisse which is pressed leather. This skirt is lightweight, somewhat matte,  almost feels like textured, unlined, quilted fabric. It feels sturdy and relatively carefree.


The blouse looks fabulous on you! So happy.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Hello all!! It has been awhile since I visited this page. Here is my latest Hermes. Got this beauty from my local boutique.  The Kelly 28 Toile Quadrille in black and white, palladium hardware, swift leather.
> 
> View attachment 5600770
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600771


Congratulations on all of your beautiful purchases! The Kelly is so unique and different. Wear everything in good health and happiness


----------



## Louboutin329

Bentley1 said:


> Small ear cuff in Nata. Hope to score one in noir too!
> 
> View attachment 5600572
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600573


I got lucky on the web and was able to order this same cuff a few weeks ago. I love it! Such a fun piece.


----------



## periogirl28

Long awaited purchase, only a few friends here will get why I am so excited. Happy dance!


----------



## allanrvj

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5600963
> 
> Long awaited purchase, only a few friends here will get why I am so excited. Happy dance!


omg how does it smell? I went to the store here and they don't even know that this fragrance is coming out.
also that bottle looks huge. does it come in a smaller size?


----------



## periogirl28

It does what it says. Violets with Leather, but for me there would never be enough Russian Leather! This is the standard size 100ml Hermessence bottle, your store might have the smaller 15ml travel size which is easier for toting around in your Volynka Plume.


----------



## BabyBenV

Hi Lovelies... It's been a while for me to post. I've just updated in another thread but thought to share with you Miss Blackie here


----------



## fabdiva

My first visit to Ban Island's silk department and got this beauty. 

"Hermes, you are the bane of my existence and the object  of all my desires." 

My Bridgerton fans will get it.


----------



## tinkerbell68

fabdiva said:


> My first visit to Ban Island's silk department and got this beauty.
> 
> "Hermes, you are the bane of my existence and the object  of all my desires."
> 
> My Bridgerton fans will get it.
> 
> View attachment 5601342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601345


You wear it so well!


----------



## fabdiva

tinkerbell68 said:


> You wear it so well!


Thank you!


----------



## _kiki119_

fabdiva said:


> My first visit to Ban Island's silk department and got this beauty.
> 
> "Hermes, you are the bane of my existence and the object  of all my desires."
> 
> My Bridgerton fans will get it.
> 
> View attachment 5601342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601345


You are Grogeous! The scarf just enchances your beauty!! Get it girl


----------



## fabdiva

_kiki119_ said:


> You are Grogeous! The scarf just enchances your beauty!! Get it girl


Aww thank you. You’re too kind. Smooches.


----------



## MooMooVT

fabdiva said:


> My first visit to Ban Island's silk department and got this beauty.
> 
> "Hermes, you are the bane of my existence and the object  of all my desires."
> 
> My Bridgerton fans will get it.
> 
> View attachment 5601342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601345


You look so amazing!!! I keep trying to rock this style but I can't seem to feel comfortable with it. You're making me want to try it again


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> My first visit to Ban Island's silk department and got this beauty.
> 
> "Hermes, you are the bane of my existence and the object  of all my desires."
> 
> My Bridgerton fans will get it.
> 
> View attachment 5601342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601345



Just gorgeous.


----------



## fabdiva

MooMooVT said:


> You look so amazing!!! I keep trying to rock this style but I can't seem to feel comfortable with it. You're making me want to try it again


Thanks babe. Everyone can rock this! Stop tripping.  I bet you look amazing. Post pics when you do!


----------



## fabdiva

loh said:


> Just gorgeous.


Thanks so much! People’s kindness on this forum blows me away.


----------



## loh

Got these two to replace my Kelly ring which my daughter has now taken for herself.


----------



## Ladybaga

fabdiva said:


> My first visit to Ban Island's silk department and got this beauty.
> 
> "Hermes, you are the bane of my existence and the object  of all my desires."
> 
> My Bridgerton fans will get it.
> 
> View attachment 5601342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601345


BEAUTIFUL! Seriously, you must model for Hermes. This scarf looks amazing with your beautiful skin tone and hair color.  I see MANY MANY MANY scarves in your future. You may never leave the scarf section of Ban Island!


----------



## shup

misspakie said:


> Picked up this cute bracelet! Price wasn’t too bad since it’s SS Kelly Gourmette. Was waiting for RG or G but it looks like it’s on back order until next year!


Hi there, I was wondering how you like the Kelly Gourmette. Does it flip around on you at all or does the kelly clasp stay on the top of your wrist? I'm super interested in the RG, but not sure if I will be annoyed with movement on it?


----------



## shup

OuiCestLaVie said:


> The newly released half diamond Kelly Gourmette bracelet arrived today just in time for my birthday! Absolutely love it! So sparkly and comfy to wear and stacks nicely with my half diamond cdc bracelet. Hoping my half diamond Kelly bracelet can find a way to cross the border and join me soon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903504
> View attachment 4903503
> View attachment 4903502


Hi there! you're the first person I've seen with my dream bracelet the half pave! i'm on the list in my boutique but I haven't even been able to try it on. How do you like it now that you've had it for a couple years? Do you find that the kelly lock part ever moves around to the bottom of your wrist instead of staying put on the top part?  TIA -- i'd love to hear more as I love this bracelet


----------



## Yodabest

Ask and you shall….. check in at the boutique a couple times, deliver a baby, second guess your choice of size and color, hold strong wanting a compact in something fun… and be very very patient……. until you finally receive.   
I’ve been wanting a Bearn for a while now. My SA surprised me with this beauty. I love it so much! The color is so perfect and I love the gold hardware! 
Bearn compact in Bleu France


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fabdiva said:


> My first visit to Ban Island's silk department and got this beauty.
> 
> "Hermes, you are the bane of my existence and the object  of all my desires."
> 
> My Bridgerton fans will get it.
> 
> View attachment 5601342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601345


Wow! Fabdiva you look fabulous!! Gorgeous colour, and I love how you're wearing it!. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

loh said:


> Got these two to replace my Kelly ring which my daughter has now taken for herself.
> 
> View attachment 5601441


Beautiful rings loh! Wear them in the best of health and happiness!  So wonderful you have a daughter to share with


----------



## fabdiva

Ladybaga said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Seriously, you must model for Hermes. This scarf looks amazing with your beautiful skin tone and hair color.  I see MANY MANY MANY scarves in your future. You may never leave the scarf section of Ban Island!


Thank you so much.  You're a doll.  I think you may be right!! I may never leave the scarf section. First, it was the shoe department.  Now it's the scarves.  I'm seeing so many I want!!


----------



## _kiki119_

loh said:


> Got these two to replace my Kelly ring which my daughter has now taken for herself.
> 
> View attachment 5601441


that CDC ring is grogeous


----------



## tinkerbell68

fabdiva said:


> Thank you so much.  You're a doll.  I think you may be right!! I may never leave the scarf section. First, it was the shoe department.  Now it's the scarves.  I'm seeing so many I want!!


So much more dangerous than shoes...no issues with whether or not a scarf 'fits'


----------



## voguekelly711

Balletflatsboutique said:


> These chypre sandals.
> 
> View attachment 5599343


NECESSARY


----------



## angelicskater16

Nata ghw alligator CDC


----------



## Trekkie

At Sydney airport, the store didn't have much but I picked up a calvi card holder in the most stunning purple colour. Veau evercolour anemone.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

fabdiva said:


> My first visit to Ban Island's silk department and got this beauty.
> 
> "Hermes, you are the bane of my existence and the object  of all my desires."
> 
> My Bridgerton fans will get it.
> 
> View attachment 5601342
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601344
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601345


you rock this scarf!
You are such a beautiful woman...even from photos I can feel your good humour and good heart.
A beauty outside and in..though I've never even met you this much is clear.


----------



## fabdiva

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> you rock this scarf!
> You are such a beautiful woman...even from photos I can feel your good humour and good heart.
> A beauty outside and in..though I've never even met you this much is clear.


Thank you so much!  You say the kindest things. Smooches.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

corgimom11 said:


> View attachment 5600516



Yeah you took it! Congrats! Bag twins!


----------



## corgimom11

corgimom11 said:


> View attachment 5600516





OuiCestLaVie said:


> Yeah you took it! Congrats! Bag twins!



Thank you!

@jenaywins here's one picture of the bag per the other thread


----------



## jenayb

corgimom11 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> @jenaywins here's one picture of the bag per the other thread



Now that’s a real stunner. Huge congrats. So glad you decided to take it!


----------



## Bentley1

I was finally able to get some chypre sandals after waiting for a year for my SA to come through. I was able to score these on h.com last week, thankfully.
Love both but the black ones are definitely my fave!


----------



## fabdiva

Bentley1 said:


> I was finally able to get some chypre sandals after waiting for a year for my SA to come through. I was able to score these on h.com last week, thankfully.
> Love both but the black ones are definitely my fave!
> 
> View attachment 5602942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602943
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602944
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602946


I’m so JEALOUS! I need those black ones !!! I already have the white. Congratulations! Outstanding score!!!


----------



## noegirl

This little sweetie came home yesterday.


----------



## starlitgrove

Birthday month has been kind so far:


----------



## Bentley1

fabdiva said:


> I’m so JEALOUS! I need those black ones !!! I already have the white. Congratulations! Outstanding score!!!



Aw thank you so much! 
It was around 3 pm PST when I checked and the black & also white pair were fully stocked in all sizes, they were up for a good 30+ mins. I’m sure you’ll be able to score a black pair soon too! The white ones are so beautiful too!


----------



## misspakie

shup said:


> Hi there, I was wondering how you like the Kelly Gourmette. Does it flip around on you at all or does the kelly clasp stay on the top of your wrist? I'm super interested in the RG, but not sure if I will be annoyed with movement on it?


I actually don’t wear it much. I think I’m going to wait for the RG to come out since I wear more gold and RG jwl! So far though it doesn’t flip!


----------



## pearlgrass

starlitgrove said:


> Birthday month has been kind so far:
> View attachment 5603059


Happy Birthday!! Love all your H gifts


----------



## ashooz

My second pair of Hermes shoes. I have the Oran sandals but needed a nice new work pair of shoes and loved the comfort and low heel on the Encens 50 Sandal. In the market for the Chypre sandal next!


----------



## Trekkie

starlitgrove said:


> Birthday month has been kind so far:
> View attachment 5603059


Omg what luck!


----------



## starlitgrove

pearlgrass said:


> Happy Birthday!! Love all your H gifts





Trekkie said:


> Omg what luck!



Thank you! The ML was worth the 1 year wait


----------



## luvbagsandpups

Visited the Rodeo Dr location yesterday. Love my purchases. Disappointed no leather goods, not even calvis. SA said they've been getting almost no bags and they've been told it won't get better any time soon.


----------



## Stephanie_x

Was going back and forth to decide if i should get this. And... Tadaaaaa... Grabbed it and disregard all the thinking behind my head. Hope it is a right decision.


----------



## adiomaxo

ashooz said:


> My second pair of Hermes shoes. I have the Oran sandals but needed a nice new work pair of shoes and loved the comfort and low heel on the Encens 50 Sandal. In the market for the Chypre sandal next!
> 
> View attachment 5603503


This is beautiful. I’ve been chasing for a pair in my size around Europe this summer and still no luck…


----------



## Gal4Dior

bagsrock said:


> Visited the Rodeo Dr location yesterday. Love my purchases. Disappointed no leather goods, not even calvis. SA said they've been getting almost no bags and they've been told it won't get better any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603696



Gorgeous items! So sad about the leather items. I hope this isn’t true. The holidays are just around the corner.


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought it, returned it and noe rebought it… lol.


----------



## winks

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought it, returned it and noe rebought it… lol.
> View attachment 5603806


is this the new max mara color?  looks lovely!!


----------



## Purseloco

I ordered this Botanica Grafica shawl 140 for winter. I thought the design was interesting and different. I have a 140 silk shawl that I use to cover my belongings in my Garden Party. I want the cashmere and silk shawl to wear. I think this shawl has an Africanness appearance that I love.


----------



## keirii

so black type of day. 
Day Sneakers & Rodeo PM


----------



## lorihmatthews

Got the hot pink Oz mules and dad sandals yesterday. The leather on the sandals ... wow, like buttah. Amazing. The color is a little darker than it appears in my pic.


----------



## MartinaHK

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought it, returned it and noe rebought it… lol.
> View attachment 5603806


Which CW is this? Very beautiful


----------



## Bearbear6666




----------



## mcwee

Express purchase at airport


----------



## Mapoon

View attachment 5604032
View attachment 5604033



Bearbear6666 said:


> View attachment 5604034
> View attachment 5604035
> View attachment 5604036
> View attachment 5604037


Beautiful haul! It's nice to see the petit H charm on your picotin...


----------



## fatcat2523

It been awhile for me to post here. Got several goodies from different stores and online. 

1) Mini Lindy in black and sliver hardware
2) Picotin 18 in Vert Criquet and gold hardware
3) T-shirt, love this season mega chariot print
4) shoes, the details on sneaker is also catching 
5) my latest purchase, Geta bag which I absolutely love, prefect for unisex with long adjustable strap, I know canvas strap may gear people away but I think it goes better with clothing. (More photo in Geta thread)


----------



## Logic

fatcat2523 said:


> It been awhile for me to post here. Got several goodies from different stores and online.
> 
> 1) Mini Lindy in black and sliver hardware
> 2) Picotin 18 in Vert Criquet and gold hardware
> 3) T-shirt, love this season mega chariot print
> 4) shoes, the details on sneaker is also catching
> 5) my latest purchase, Geta bag which I absolutely love, prefect for unisex with long adjustable strap, I know canvas strap may gear people away but I think it goes better with clothing. (More photo in Geta thread)
> View attachment 5604043
> View attachment 5604044
> View attachment 5604045
> View attachment 5604046
> View attachment 5604047
> View attachment 5604048
> View attachment 5604049


Amazing haul  love the vert picotin, very unique! We’re twinnies for the ML


----------



## Pampelmuse

winks said:


> is this the new max mara color?  looks lovely!!


Hi! No, it is from Marccain, last year. German brand.


----------



## asatoasz

Stephanie_x said:


> Was going back and forth to decide if i should get this. And... Tadaaaaa... Grabbed it and disregard all the thinking behind my head. Hope it is a right decision.
> 
> View attachment 5603715


Twilly twins!  I just purchased this at H CDG. It’s a beautiful Twilly that looks great with so many leather colors! Here is is with my Etoupe E29


----------



## Pampelmuse

MartinaHK said:


> Which CW is this? Very beautiful


Hi, it is 06.


----------



## buffalogal

Bought myself this pretty paperweight and this gorgeous scarf to hang on my wall. Love the colors!


----------



## deltalady

Finally, after thinking about it for nearly 2 years; black Kelly belt with RGHW


----------



## _gelato_

deltalady said:


> Finally, after thinking about it for nearly 2 years; black Kelly belt with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605104


You can never go wrong with a Kelly belt!


----------



## 888Bee

Picked up a couple items at the Hermes Crystal Shops in Vegas this weekend...
LePremier Chant,WOW! Twillie 30x180cm
BeHapi Double Tour Bracelet


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I just purchased a Mini Clic Chaine d'Ancre bracelet in the color Rose Candeur with Rose Gold Hardware. 

I also put on my White Clic H bracelet with Gold Hardware so you could see the difference in the hardware color and the thickness of the Mini Clic bracelet.


----------



## Leo the Lion

deltalady said:


> Finally, after thinking about it for nearly 2 years; black Kelly belt with RGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605104


I got the same one and I thought about it for at least two years too. I have it a month now and wear it often. You are going to love it! Yay!!


----------



## Bereal

I got my first quota bag for this year! Super exciting! I lost an SA but gained a bag.

A bit of drama when I brought it home and discovered that it had scratches on the hardware. I called with great trepidation and explained but the store manager was so kind and asked me to come in. 
It was a comedy when I finally decided to go. Within 5 mins of driving I discovered a flat tire! An hour later finally reached the store. They were amazing .. exchanged the bag right away. I still wonder how that even happened as the first bag was packed in plastic as well with stickers on.

Presenting my first Kelly 28 Epsom in ghw! I also picked up the gold chain d’ancre ring which I had ordered in June at the same time. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> I got my first quota bag for this year! Super exciting! I lost an SA but gained a bag.
> 
> A bit of drama when I brought it home and discovered that it had scratches on the hardware. I called with great trepidation and explained but the store manager was so kind and asked me to come in.
> It was a comedy when I finally decided to go. Within 5 mins of driving I discovered a flat tire! An hour later finally reached the store. They were amazing .. exchanged the bag right away. I still wonder how that even happened as the first bag was packed in plastic as well with stickers on.
> 
> Presenting my first Kelly 28 Epsom in ghw! I also picked up the gold chain d’ancre ring which I had ordered in June at the same time. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5605846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605847


Congratulations Bereal! Sounds like an eventful day lol, but all worth it in the end!. I have the same ring and love it. I wear it everyday!. Wear both of them in good health and happiness


----------



## Bereal

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations Bereal! Sounds like an eventful day lol, but all worth it in the end!. I have the same ring and love it. I wear it everyday!. Wear both of them in good health and happiness


Thanks! Yes I was exhausted mentally by the time I got home. Also tons of traffic today.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> Thanks! Yes I was exhausted mentally by the time I got home. Also tons of traffic today.


Oh I bet! Back to school traffic. I look forward to your Hermes in action photos with the bag (and the ring). She's a beauty 
I am very happy for you


----------



## Book Worm

Bereal said:


> I got my first quota bag for this year! Super exciting! I lost an SA but gained a bag.
> 
> A bit of drama when I brought it home and discovered that it had scratches on the hardware. I called with great trepidation and explained but the store manager was so kind and asked me to come in.
> It was a comedy when I finally decided to go. Within 5 mins of driving I discovered a flat tire! An hour later finally reached the store. They were amazing .. exchanged the bag right away. I still wonder how that even happened as the first bag was packed in plastic as well with stickers on.
> 
> Presenting my first Kelly 28 Epsom in ghw! I also picked up the gold chain d’ancre ring which I had ordered in June at the same time. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5605846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605847


Lovely bag. And I’m glad they were able to replace it so quickly for you. 
But very curious…how does hw get scratched? Im assuming since it’s a new bag, it still had the stickers on. 
Did they provide any explanation?


----------



## fabdiva

Bereal said:


> I got my first quota bag for this year! Super exciting! I lost an SA but gained a bag.
> 
> A bit of drama when I brought it home and discovered that it had scratches on the hardware. I called with great trepidation and explained but the store manager was so kind and asked me to come in.
> It was a comedy when I finally decided to go. Within 5 mins of driving I discovered a flat tire! An hour later finally reached the store. They were amazing .. exchanged the bag right away. I still wonder how that even happened as the first bag was packed in plastic as well with stickers on.
> 
> Presenting my first Kelly 28 Epsom in ghw! I also picked up the gold chain d’ancre ring which I had ordered in June at the same time. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5605846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605847


So beautiful.  I really want that combo/size.  She's a beauty.


----------



## Bagaholic9

Be


Pampelmuse said:


> I bought it, returned it and noe rebought it… lol.





Pampelmuse said:


> I bought it, returned it and noe rebought it… lol.
> View attachment 5603806


Beautiful!! Is there a style number? Name? Is this a permanent style? Would love to find it!


----------



## Bereal

Book Worm said:


> Lovely bag. And I’m glad they were able to replace it so quickly for you.
> But very curious…how does hw get scratched? Im assuming since it’s a new bag, it still had the stickers on.
> Did they provide any explanation?


Thanks! I’m still digesting that I got the dream bag. It was on my wishlist at no. 3. 1 red 2 navy blue. I know it’s the ultimate classic bag and I think DH is very happy that I didn’t get my first choice. 
I have no idea how that even happened with the first Kelly. It was in plastic with stickers. It’s kind of scary that bags can be repackaged. I think it was old stock maybe? Returned maybe? My new one is from this year. The previous one had the Y stamp. They didn’t explain..but they whisked it away.

sorry I’m not sure if this is too long a post. Please delete if not appropriate


----------



## Mapoon

Bereal said:


> I got my first quota bag for this year! Super exciting! I lost an SA but gained a bag.
> 
> A bit of drama when I brought it home and discovered that it had scratches on the hardware. I called with great trepidation and explained but the store manager was so kind and asked me to come in.
> It was a comedy when I finally decided to go. Within 5 mins of driving I discovered a flat tire! An hour later finally reached the store. They were amazing .. exchanged the bag right away. I still wonder how that even happened as the first bag was packed in plastic as well with stickers on.
> 
> Presenting my first Kelly 28 Epsom in ghw! I also picked up the gold chain d’ancre ring which I had ordered in June at the same time. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5605846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605847


Congrats on your beautiful new bag and ring!! It's all worth it in the end. I just find it amazing that the store has stock for you to exchange a quota bag (you dont have to wait for another one to come in if you know what I mean)...Enjoy your new ins in good health!


----------



## hhyliu

Bereal said:


> I got my first quota bag for this year! Super exciting! I lost an SA but gained a bag.
> 
> A bit of drama when I brought it home and discovered that it had scratches on the hardware. I called with great trepidation and explained but the store manager was so kind and asked me to come in.
> It was a comedy when I finally decided to go. Within 5 mins of driving I discovered a flat tire! An hour later finally reached the store. They were amazing .. exchanged the bag right away. I still wonder how that even happened as the first bag was packed in plastic as well with stickers on.
> 
> Presenting my first Kelly 28 Epsom in ghw! I also picked up the gold chain d’ancre ring which I had ordered in June at the same time. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5605846
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605847


Congratulations @Bereal, so super happy for you for the K28, the feeling is fantastic when getting a QB even with a small little twist, in the end it's a happy ending . Just curious when you say "you got your first QB of this year", does it mean you normally get more than one?  I think I'm from the same city as you.  Thank you in advance ❣️❣️


----------



## phoenixfeather

Ordered the new series 8.


----------



## Logic

Turned down a c18 as not the right colour but was offered this and couldn’t say no


----------



## Bereal

Mapoon said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new bag and ring!! It's all worth it in the end. I just find it amazing that the store has stock for you to exchange a quota bag (you dont have to wait for another one to come in if you know what I mean)...Enjoy your new ins in good health!


Thanks so much! Yes I was pretty surprised too!


----------



## Bereal

hhyliu said:


> Congratulations @Bereal, so super happy for you for the K28, the feeling is fantastic when getting a QB even with a small little twist, in the end it's a happy ending . Just curious when you say "you got your first QB of this year", does it mean you normally get more than one?  I think I'm from the same city as you.  Thank you in advance ❣️❣️


Thanks a ton! No ..no such luck..I meant I got one last year so it’s not my first ever quota bag   Also I don’t think I would want more to tell you the truth.


----------



## Book Worm

Bereal said:


> Thanks! I’m still digesting that I got the dream bag. It was on my wishlist at no. 3. 1 red 2 navy blue. I know it’s the ultimate classic bag and I think DH is very happy that I didn’t get my first choice.
> *I have no idea how that even happened with the first Kelly. It was in plastic with stickers. It’s kind of scary that bags can be repackaged. I think it was old stock maybe? Returned maybe? *My new one is from this year. The previous one had the Y stamp. They didn’t explain..but they whisked it away.
> 
> sorry I’m not sure if this is too long a post. Please delete if not appropriate


Thank you for sharing this little nugget of information. One learns something new everyday. 
I'm happy you got the classic black with ghw. I have B in those specs and it's my most used bag. 
Hope you get a ton of use out of it and take lots of action pics


----------



## sammix3

Logic said:


> Turned down a c18 as not the right colour but was offered this and couldn’t say no
> 
> View attachment 5606151


Cutie!  What color c18 did you turn down?


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Turned down a c18 as not the right colour but was offered this and couldn’t say no
> 
> View attachment 5606151


Congrats on this little cutie dear!!! It's one of the latest colourway too!! would go very very well with your ML if my eyes not playing tricks that the hair / strap is black?


----------



## Logic

sammix3 said:


> Cutie!  What color c18 did you turn down?


Rose Texas with coloured enamel buckle


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Congrats on this little cutie dear!!! It's one of the latest colourway too!! would go very very well with your ML if my eyes not playing tricks that the hair / strap is black?


Thank you! Yes perfect match I was surprised. Actually the strap is vert cypress but dark enough to the eye.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Rose Texas with coloured enamel buckle


Wow this is such a pretty combo too! Should get what u love!


----------



## Leftshadow

Got this lovely ring! Pardon my ugly nails!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Leftshadow said:


> Got this lovely ring! Pardon my ugly nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607005


Congratulations! It's a beautiful ring. Wear it in good health and happinessI have the same one and I love it.


----------



## Leftshadow

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! It's a beautiful ring. Wear it in good health and happinessI have the same one and I love it.


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Went to the store to check out something else but was lucky enough to walk out with this cutie. Thanks for letting me share my first Picotin 18.


----------



## sarahXulux

Leftshadow said:


> Got this lovely ring! Pardon my ugly nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607005


Love it! I was thinking of getting this one too! Good price for solid gold. It looks so nice on you!


----------



## sarahXulux

bagsrock said:


> Visited the Rodeo Dr location yesterday. Love my purchases. Disappointed no leather goods, not even calvis. SA said they've been getting almost no bags and they've been told it won't get better any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603696


Beautiful! I was thinking of getting the necklace as well but I heard the color turn dark over time. Not sure if it's high maintenance.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Lady Butterfly said:


> Went to the store to check out something else but was lucky enough to walk out with this cutie. Thanks for letting me share my first Picotin 18.
> View attachment 5608531


Congratulations Lady Butterfly on your beautiful purchase! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

Love it 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5608711


----------



## Leftshadow

sarahXulux said:


> Love it! I was thinking of getting this one too! Good price for solid gold. It looks so nice on you!


Aww thanks! Yes it's a good price with diamonds!


----------



## Friscalating

Went in to see my SA today hoping to pick up another pair of leather Orans but the only pair in my size were shearlings, which I had never been interested in… until I tried them on, and now I’m converted!


----------



## maiso

Friscalating said:


> Went in to see my SA today hoping to pick up another pair of leather Orans but the only pair in my size were shearlings, which I had never been interested in… until I tried them on, and now I’m converted!
> 
> View attachment 5609040


So cute! Congrats it makes me want to get this.


----------



## LolaWhisp

My fall goodies have finally arrived! 
En Liberte 90 Scarf in aubergine
Station Candy Doll Twilly in vert cypress
Regate scarf ring in permabrass 
Frenchie Ankle boots in the noir and naturale.

So much fun! Bring on the sweaters!


----------



## fayeH

Found the cutest twilly for my baby B and matching Oran sandals n this lippie.


----------



## Moody Blues

LolaWhisp said:


> My fall goodies have finally arrived!
> En Liberte 90 Scarf in aubergine
> Station Candy Doll Twilly in vert cypress
> Regate scarf ring in permabrass
> Frenchie Ankle boots in the noir and naturale.
> 
> So much fun! Bring on the sweaters!
> View attachment 5609738
> View attachment 5609739


Ooo had my eye on the Frenchie Boots. Gorgeous! They look quite narrow. What is the fit like?


----------



## LolaWhisp

Moody Blues said:


> Ooo had my eye on the Frenchie Boots. Gorgeous! They look quite narrow. What is the fit like?


My feet are wide and I’m surprised they are NOT narrow. The ankle closures can be a little tight though, so it may be difficult to fit if you have  bigger ankles. Super comfortable so far.


----------



## Moody Blues

LolaWhisp said:


> My feet are wide and I’m surprised they are NOT narrow. The ankle closures can be a little tight though, so it may be difficult to fit if you have  bigger ankles. Super comfortable so far.


@LolaWhisp Thank you! That's super helpful as I have wide feet. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## GloWW0rM

Della Cavalleria mini in rubis tadelakt leather. Happily, it fits an iPhone 13 Pro max (with a thinner case) perfectly right at the front of the bag.


----------



## xray

Not much inventory or appointments in Paris beginning of September but bought these great Paris loafers I had been eyeing on the US website but finding them in Paris in this beautiful colour (and better price) softened the blow.  They called the colour cassis but it looks more red...

Also got these great Extra sandals in Rose Opaline at my favourite FRA store in T1-B...  those who shop there know why it's amazing...


----------



## Amy_nl

I just picked up my first quota back ever!! K25 Retourne Chai GHW.
My wish was actually in Etoupe colour, but this colour did not came in the store for quite some time, so my sweet new SA requested this neutral colour for me. I so happy with this choice!


----------



## Book Worm

Amy_nl said:


> I just picked up my first quota back ever!! K25 Retourne Chai GHW.
> My wish was actually in Etoupe colour, but this colour did not came in the store for quite some time, so my sweet new SA requested this neutral colour for me. I so happy with this choice!
> 
> View attachment 5610806


Very elegant color and combination. Love it with ghw. Enjoy.


----------



## Amy_nl

Amy_nl said:


> I just picked up my first quota bag ever!! K25 Retourne Chai GHW.
> My wish was actually in Etoupe colour, but this colour did not came in the store for quite some time, so my sweet new SA requested this neutral colour for me. I so happy with this choice!
> 
> View attachment 5610806





Book Worm said:


> Very elegant color and combination. Love it with ghw. Enjoy.


Thank you


----------



## Bereal

Amy_nl said:


> I just picked up my first quota back ever!! K25 Retourne Chai GHW.
> My wish was actually in Etoupe colour, but this colour did not came in the store for quite some time, so my sweet new SA requested this neutral colour for me. I so happy with this choice!
> 
> View attachment 5610806


Beautiful bag! Congratulations


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Amy_nl said:


> I just picked up my first quota back ever!! K25 Retourne Chai GHW.
> My wish was actually in Etoupe colour, but this colour did not came in the store for quite some time, so my sweet new SA requested this neutral colour for me. I so happy with this choice!
> 
> View attachment 5610806


Congratulations on your beautiful bag! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## LouiseCPH

New-to-me Plume 32, vibrato, and CSGM ‘Le Selle de Dignitaire’


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LouiseCPH said:


> New-to-me Plume 32, vibrato, and CSGM ‘Le Selle de Dignitaire’
> 
> View attachment 5610953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610954


Congratulations! Beautiful bag, colour and scarf. Perfect for autumn. You look beautiful. Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## LouiseCPH

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful bag, colour and scarf. Perfect for autumn. You look beautiful. Wear them in good health and happiness


Thank you!   
I know orange is not for everyone, but I love it, and I think it is one of only a few colors that works well in different nuances together. Very useful in the wardrobe!


----------



## slyeee

Chrismin said:


> View attachment 5443456


I really want a pair but I’m not sure what size to get. Do you recommend true to size?


----------



## Lkb

Kellydole charm ! Was too cute to pass


----------



## mon_tenuedujour

My first ever Hermes bag, the herbag 31! There were two options; a red one with maroon leather or this yellow in coated canvas. I opted for this one and got a twilly to match. I am so happy!


----------



## Chrismin

slyeee said:


> I really want a pair but I’m not sure what size to get. Do you recommend true to size?


for me i went up 1/2 size


----------



## janbug27

Bastia Verso in Lime/Chai


----------



## E.L

New Farandole bracelet, very small model (rose gold).
Rivale mini (black swift/ rose gold).
Happy weekend


----------



## Xthgirl

E.L said:


> View attachment 5612172
> 
> New Farandole bracelet, very small model (rose gold).
> Rivale mini (black swift/ rose gold).
> Happy weekend


Dainty and done just right ❤️


----------



## Leftshadow

Wow the farandole bracelet is so nice! May I know how much it cost?


E.L said:


> View attachment 5612172
> 
> New Farandole bracelet, very small model (rose gold).
> Rivale mini (black swift/ rose gold).
> Happy weekend


----------



## papertiger

E.L said:


> View attachment 5612172
> 
> New Farandole bracelet, very small model (rose gold).
> Rivale mini (black swift/ rose gold).
> Happy weekend



Love that!!!!


----------



## papertiger

xray said:


> Not much inventory or appointments in Paris beginning of September but bought these great Paris loafers I had been eyeing on the US website but finding them in Paris in this beautiful colour (and better price) softened the blow.  They called the colour cassis but it looks more red...
> 
> Also got these great Extra sandals in Rose Opaline at my favourite FRA store in T1-B...  those who shop there know why it's amazing...
> 
> View attachment 5610554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610555



Whoosh! Those Paris loafers are forever


----------



## pearlgrass

Lkb said:


> Kellydole charm ! Was too cute to pass
> 
> View attachment 5611457


Super adorable! Perfect match with your Picotin


----------



## pearlgrass

E.L said:


> View attachment 5612172
> 
> New Farandole bracelet, very small model (rose gold).
> Rivale mini (black swift/ rose gold).
> Happy weekend


Love it   Simple+Chic!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

E.L said:


> View attachment 5612172
> 
> New Farandole bracelet, very small model (rose gold).
> Rivale mini (black swift/ rose gold).
> Happy weekend


Congratulations! I love the Farandole! Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## MrsPurse18

Chanelandco said:


> My SO finally arrived.


Beautiful! Is it Chevre?


----------



## Chanelandco

MrsPurse18 said:


> Beautiful! Is it Chevre?


Yes it is raisin in chevre


----------



## Chanelandco

MrsPurse18 said:


> Double post. Sorry


----------



## fabdiva

These are super comfy!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

fabdiva said:


> These are super comfy!!
> 
> View attachment 5612626


LOVE these!! Did you take your usual size?


----------



## fabdiva

cali_to_ny said:


> LOVE these!! Did you take your usual size?


Yes.  I definitely recommend these. I have a slightly wider foot and high instep and these fit very nicely.  Usually, I have to size up, but I didn't with these.  I can imagine if you have a more "normal" foot, you may size down half a size.  But there are laces, so you can tighten them as much as needed.


----------



## tolliv

corgimom11 said:


> View attachment 5600516


This bag is stunning!!!!


----------



## tolliv

I hadn’t been to the boutique in AGES!!!

The shelves were very bare. I went in for a Chai Bastia. However, I decided to browse and picked up a few goodies.

1. Gold Evelyne TPM
2. Gold Cavi
3. Biscuit Mini Ulysses
4.Black  Jumbo Bracelet w/RG HW
5. Small Gold Colier de Chien Bracelet
6. Gold change tray (I place jewelry in it)


----------



## E.L

Leftshadow said:


> Wow the farandole bracelet is so nice! May I know how much it cost?


Here is the link on H website: https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/product/bracelet-new-farandole-tres-petit-modele-H119450Bv00XS/


----------



## E.L

htxgirl said:


> Dainty and done just right ❤️


Thank you


----------



## E.L

pearlgrass said:


> Love it   Simple+Chic!


Thanks


----------



## E.L

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! I love the Farandole! Wear it in good health and happiness


Thanks  I love it too


----------



## Bearbear6666

Got this last Saturday. Mini evelyn in lime


----------



## Pampelmuse

Matching Twilly och scarf. Springs Springs. Perfect vibes for fall.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tolliv said:


> I hadn’t been to the boutique in AGES!!!
> 
> The shelves were very bare. I went in for a Chai Bastia. However, I decided to browse and picked up a few goodies.
> 
> 1. Gold Evelyne TPM
> 2. Gold Cavi
> 3. Biscuit Mini Ulysses
> 4.Black  Jumbo Bracelet w/RG HW
> 5. Small Gold Colier de Chien Bracelet
> 6. Gold change tray (I place jewelry in it)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612715


Congratulations on all your beautiful purchases! I love the TPM and it looks so beautiful in gold! Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bearbear6666 said:


> Got this last Saturday. Mini evelyn in lime
> 
> View attachment 5612824


Congratulations! I love it! What a happy colour. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## Prada Prince

Picked up a couple of pieces in the London private sale today…


----------



## tinkerbell68

Prada Prince said:


> Picked up a couple of pieces in the London private sale today…
> 
> View attachment 5613052
> View attachment 5613053


LOVE that 90…it’s washed silk, right? Can’t wait to see how you style it


----------



## J_sv

K25 chevre and belt in Chai


----------



## PrayersandPurses

J_sv said:


> K25 chevre and belt in Chai
> 
> View attachment 5613291
> 
> View attachment 5613297


Congratulations on your beautiful purchases. Wear them in good health and happinessLove your boots and shoes too. Everything matches


----------



## J_sv

Thank you!


----------



## Prada Prince

tinkerbell68 said:


> LOVE that 90…it’s washed silk, right? Can’t wait to see how you style it


I think so! I’m so happy I finally have a Jungle Love scarf, it’s my absolute favourite scarf design from Hermes but timing always meant I never got one until now.


----------



## marietouchet

tinkerbell68 said:


> LOVE that 90…it’s washed silk, right? Can’t wait to see how you style it


Check caretag, wash scarves Have tags that say washable, although I doubt this is one


----------



## 880

At FSH 
28 K quadrille toile
Cargo picotin pm


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> At FSH
> 28 K quadrille toile
> Cargo picotin pm
> View attachment 5613584


Congratulations on your beautiful purchases! Wear them in good health and happiness  Wishing you an amazing time in Paris


----------



## tolliv

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on all your beautiful purchases! I love the TPM and it looks so beautiful in gold! Wear it in good health and happiness


Thank you. Yes, the gold is a beautiful color. Nice and neutral. 

I was in there looking for a Bastia in Chai. It was available online the day before. I thought the boutique a variety of colors. So I ended up browsing,  chatting and spending money.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Swung by H store and purchased the three new season Limited Edition Lipsticks, Plein Air Radiant Glow Powder and Plein Air Radiant Matte Powder. Sorry the photos didn’t capture the true colors. Example, matte powder should be white.


----------



## Ladybaga

Prada Prince said:


> I think so! I’m so happy I finally have a Jungle Love scarf, it’s my absolute favourite scarf design from Hermes but timing always meant I never got one until now.


Beautiful blues/greens in your rainbow jungle love.  I have the multi-color version of this 90.  I wanted to let you know that it is not a silk washed scarf.  These were issued as regular 90 silk scarves.


----------



## Ladybaga

tinkerbell68 said:


> LOVE that 90…it’s washed silk, right? Can’t wait to see how you style it


Hi tinkerbell68!
I just wanted to let you know that this version of  jungle love is not a washed silk.  I have the multi-colored version of this 90cm (It is called Rainbow Jungle Love and was issued in many striped versions: black/white, blue/green, pink/red/orand and it was issued as *a regular silk, not a washed one*.  Hope this helps.  I also informed prada prince so that he would know.  He chose a glorious one with those blue and green stripes.


----------



## WingNut

J_sv said:


> K25 chevre and belt in Chai
> 
> View attachment 5613291
> 
> View attachment 5613297


LOVE this!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Ladybaga said:


> Hi tinkerbell68!
> I just wanted to let you know that this version of  jungle love is not a washed silk.  I have the multi-colored version of this 90cm (It is called Rainbow Jungle Love and was issued in many striped versions: black/white, blue/green, pink/red/orand and it was issued as *a regular silk, not a washed one*.  Hope this helps.  I also informed prada prince so that he would know.  He chose a glorious one with those blue and green stripes.


Yes, thank you...someone else corrected me when my post was moved. I picked up two washed silk 90s (pegase passage and kachinas) in the spring and was considering this jungle love at the time too. I clearly forgot which ones were 'washed' and which were not.


----------



## BirkinBish

So excited to have gotten this bag! Mini Kelly in Celeste - the color is out of this world. Was not expecting it at all.


----------



## fabdiva

BirkinBish said:


> So excited to have gotten this bag! Mini Kelly in Celeste - the color is out of this world. Was not expecting it at all.
> 
> View attachment 5614899


LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS COLOR!!


----------



## Corrine P

First Birkin bag, first preloved bag, and so in LOVE! B30 in Rose Pourpre. Falling into a rabbit hole and looking to add other H bags to my collection.


----------



## Corrine P

Congrats! I’m thinking about adding the Herbag 31 to my collection, too 


mon_tenuedujour said:


> My first ever Hermes bag, the herbag 31! There were two options; a red one with maroon leather or this yellow in coated canvas. I opted for this one and got a twilly to match. I am so happy!


----------



## Corrine P

Amy_nl said:


> I just picked up my first quota back ever!! K25 Retourne Chai GHW.
> My wish was actually in Etoupe colour, but this colour did not came in the store for quite some time, so my sweet new SA requested this neutral colour for me. I so happy with this choice!
> 
> View attachment 5610806


So beautiful, congrats!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BirkinBish said:


> So excited to have gotten this bag! Mini Kelly in Celeste - the color is out of this world. Was not expecting it at all.
> 
> View attachment 5614899


Congratulations on your beautiful bag. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Corrine P said:


> First Birkin bag, first preloved bag, and so in LOVE! B30 in Rose Pourpre. Falling into a rabbit hole and looking to add other H bags to my collection.
> View attachment 5614986


Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## tolliv

BirkinBish said:


> So excited to have gotten this bag! Mini Kelly in Celeste - the color is out of this world. Was not expecting it at all.
> 
> View attachment 5614899


STUNNING!!!!


----------



## tolliv

I think I’m good for a month or so. That is unless an item on my wishlist comes in. 

1. Lip Oil
2. Eau d'orange verte Perfumed soap
3. Radiance Glow Powder
4. Ambre Narguile Fragrance 
5. Kelly Pocket Compact Wallet
6. Rose Tan Blush 
7. Rose Tan Lip Balm (Enhancer)
8. Cuticle Oil
7. Chai Ulysse Mini + notebook


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

tolliv said:


> I think I’m good for a month or so. That is unless an item on my wishlist comes in.
> 
> 1. Lip Oil
> 2. Eau d'orange verte Perfumed soap
> 3. Radiance Glow Powder
> 4. Ambre Narguile Fragrance
> 5. Kelly Pocket Compact Wallet
> 6. Rose Tan Blush
> 7. Rose Tan Lip Balm (Enhancer)
> 8. Cuticle Oil
> 7. Chai Ulysse Mini + notebook
> 
> View attachment 5615071


is that kelly pocket in mauve pale?


----------



## Bereal

BirkinBish said:


> So excited to have gotten this bag! Mini Kelly in Celeste - the color is out of this world. Was not expecting it at all.
> 
> View attachment 5614899


Congratulations! Pretty colour


----------



## Bereal

Corrine P said:


> First Birkin bag, first preloved bag, and so in LOVE! B30 in Rose Pourpre. Falling into a rabbit hole and looking to add other H bags to my collection.
> View attachment 5614986


Beautiful colour! Congratulations


----------



## carlinha

Budy!!!  Actually surprised how cute this little pup is in person.  Being a dog lover, I couldn't say no.


----------



## tolliv

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> is that kelly pocket in mauve pale?


Yes. I thought it was mauve pink but it might be mauve pale.


----------



## Corrine P

Bereal said:


> Beautiful colour! Congratulations


Thank you so much! ☺️


----------



## Corrine P

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you so much! ☺️


----------



## etoile de mer

carlinha said:


> Budy!!!  Actually surprised how cute this little pup is in person.  Being a dog lover, I couldn't say no.
> View attachment 5615157



Aww, I love Budy!


----------



## Ladybaga

tinkerbell68 said:


> Yes, thank you...someone else corrected me when my post was moved. I picked up two washed silk 90s (pegase passage and kachinas) in the spring and was considering this jungle love at the time too. I clearly forgot which ones were 'washed' and which were not.


I wish JL Rainbow came in a wash version.


----------



## Friscalating

The roulis double tour is fast becoming my favourite leather bracelet. Added one in Rose Mexico to my stack


----------



## blinggirl74

carlinha said:


> Budy!!!  Actually surprised how cute this little pup is in person.  Being a dog lover, I couldn't say no.
> View attachment 5615157


I’m Loving both the pup and the bag, what color is she?


----------



## carlinha

blinggirl74 said:


> I’m Loving both the pup and the bag, what color is she?


Thank you!  The bag is rouge casaque chevre, the Budy charm is Bleu France


----------



## carlinha

etoile de mer said:


> Aww, I love Budy!


Thank you!  He's super cute!


----------



## loveone7

Please to introduce my new side chic Kelly 28 retourne in bleu France!! So happy to be acquainted!


----------



## kattynest

Hello everyone ! 
Today I received a birthday present


----------



## tinkerbell68

loveone7 said:


> Please to introduce my new side chic Kelly 28 retourne in bleu France!! So happy to be acquainted!
> 
> View attachment 5615600


STUNNING! Enjoy!


----------



## september1985

just picked up this piece along with the Hermes Story scarf in blac/beige/multicolore. will post pics in the scarf thread.


----------



## september1985

kattynest said:


> Hello everyone !
> Today I received a birthday present
> 
> View attachment 5615617


@kattynest  is today your bday?


----------



## kattynest

september1985 said:


> @kattynest  is today your bday?


It was 19/09. But I just arrived today home ☺️


----------



## Bereal

loveone7 said:


> Please to introduce my new side chic Kelly 28 retourne in bleu France!! So happy to be acquainted!
> 
> View attachment 5615600


Such a rich colour! Congratulations


----------



## PrayersandPurses

loveone7 said:


> Please to introduce my new side chic Kelly 28 retourne in bleu France!! So happy to be acquainted!
> 
> View attachment 5615600


Congratulations on your beautiful purchase. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Haven’t seen the Free Sneakers posted in here. So glad my SA convinced me to get them! They are so cute on and comfy! I actually prefer the fit with these over the Chanel sneakers.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Haven’t seen the Free Sneakers posted in here. So glad my SA convinced me to get them! They are so cute on and comfy!
> 
> View attachment 5615666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615667


Congratulations! These are so cute. They look good on you. Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! These are so cute. They look good on you. Wear them in good health and happiness


Thank you!


----------



## carlinha

loveone7 said:


> Please to introduce my new side chic Kelly 28 retourne in bleu France!! So happy to be acquainted!
> 
> View attachment 5615600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I love this color!!  Congrats!


----------



## Book Worm

loveone7 said:


> Please to introduce my new side chic Kelly 28 retourne in bleu France!! So happy to be acquainted!
> 
> View attachment 5615600


Stunning color!


----------



## asatoasz

880 said:


> At FSH
> 28 K quadrille toile
> Cargo picotin pm
> View attachment 5613584


The K in toile is gorgeous!


----------



## marcvan

My B25 in chai


----------



## mcpro

I’m ready for fall


----------



## PrayersandPurses

marcvan said:


> My B25 in chai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615827


Congratulations! It's beautiful!. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

mcpro said:


> I’m ready for fall
> 
> View attachment 5615921


Congratulations on your new boots


----------



## mcpro

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your new boots


thank you, can't wait to wear it


----------



## fabdiva

loveone7 said:


> Please to introduce my new side chic Kelly 28 retourne in bleu France!! So happy to be acquainted!
> 
> View attachment 5615600


Love it!  Beautiful color!


----------



## Jomjomkelly

My new mini


----------



## tinkerbell68

Bouquets Sellier Giant Triangle in Rouge/Rose/Vert




For some reason, it makes me think of the Queen though I could never style my scarves as she did…I look ridiculous!


----------



## Mapoon

I’m so happy to add this beautiful twilly to my collection. I like poker cards and missed out on an older collection so I needed to get this when I saw it on redbook. So glad that my SA could order it for me. This twilly is different from the usual as it’s stitched silk, feels different, has a mesh/netter look and it has little rhinestones on them too! These made it more special therefore cost slightly more as well. I was tempted to get the scarf to frame but I would be happy with the twilly. The twilly addiction is real heee.


----------



## allanrvj

Jomjomkelly said:


> My new mini


the best mini


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Mapoon said:


> I’m so happy to add this beautiful twilly to my collection. I like poker cards and missed out on an older collection so I needed to get this when I saw it on redbook. So glad that my SA could order it for me. This twilly is different from the usual as it’s stitched silk, feels different, has a mesh/netter look and it has little rhinestones on them too! These made it more special therefore cost slightly more as well. I was tempted to get the scarf to frame but I would be happy with the twilly. The twilly addiction is real heee.
> 
> View attachment 5616537


Omg I NEED this!! I love cards, gambling, Vegas, etc!!! Do you have a picture of the tag so I can show my SA for purchase? TIA!


----------



## m4shi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Haven’t seen the Free Sneakers posted in here. So glad my SA convinced me to get them! They are so cute on and comfy! I actually prefer the fit with these over the Chanel sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 5615666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615667


Hi, they’re so cute! do they run true to size? It looks like it has some platform height?


----------



## loveone7

tinkerbell68 said:


> STUNNING! Enjoy!


Thank you! I know I love the combo!


----------



## Mapoon

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Omg I NEED this!! I love cards, gambling, Vegas, etc!!! Do you have a picture of the tag so I can show my SA for purchase? TIA!


High 5!! Sadly im so far away from Vegas lol! But sure please see the tag and go go get it!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

m4shi said:


> Hi, they’re so cute! do they run true to size? It looks like it has some platform height?


Hi! Yes tts and some platform height! As a shorty I need all of the height I can get!


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Mapoon said:


> High 5!! Sadly im so far away from Vegas lol! But sure please see the tag and go go get it!
> 
> View attachment 5616594


You’re a Saint! Thank you!!!


----------



## marcvan

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful!. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you ☺️


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tinkerbell68 said:


> Bouquets Sellier Giant Triangle in Rouge/Rose/Vert
> View attachment 5616444
> 
> View attachment 5616445
> 
> For some reason, it makes me think of the Queen though I could never style my scarves as she did…I look ridiculous!


I think it looks lovely on you!


----------



## m4shi

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hi! Yes tts and some platform height! As a shorty I need all of the height I can get!


thanks!


----------



## Bagaholic1021

Constance 24 1 gold on gold/ epsom


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bagaholic1021 said:


> View attachment 5616874
> 
> Constance 24 1 gold on gold/ epsom


Congratulations! It's so beautiful! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## september1985

picked up these leggings from the equestrian line.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

september1985 said:


> picked up these leggings from the equestrian line.
> 
> View attachment 5616913


Wow! Those look so great on you! And not equestrian at all lol. Love your shoes


----------



## tolliv

september1985 said:


> picked up these leggings from the equestrian line.
> 
> View attachment 5616913


Oh how I missed this yesterday. I love these. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bentley1

Small Model Rose Gold Echappee Earrings 
So cute & casual works perfectly for my everyday look.


----------



## periogirl28

Due to the worldwide recall I returned my Epopee wedges and at the time I was given store credit. New stocks have arrived, flew back into BKK and my dear SA took out every shoe in size 35 to 36. Ended up choosing these, ready for A/W in Europe, they match my So Black perfectly.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bentley1 said:


> Small Model Rose Gold Echappee Earrings
> So cute & casual works perfectly for my everyday look.
> 
> View attachment 5617100
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617101


Congratulations on your beautiful earrings. I love small earrings  . Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## Bentley1

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful earrings. I love small earrings  . Wear them in good health and happiness


Thank you very much, I appreciate it! ♥️


----------



## Bereal

DH got a birthday present: a Cape Cod belt and of course a little bitty blush for myself.


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

I purchased both of these shoes yesterday. Black leather chypres and green shearling orans. Sorry for the pics, they’re video stills.


----------



## ceedoan

well this is a slippery slope lol. I’m waiting on more tableware but I will be patient. the chaine d’ancre studs are so perfect and under the radar.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> I purchased both of these shoes yesterday. Black leather chypres and green shearling orans. Sorry for the pics, they’re video stills.


Congrats! Twinning on the shearling Orans. But I totally thought you were Morgan Stewart lol


----------



## erin.culzz

ceedoan said:


> well this is a slippery slope lol. I’m waiting on more tableware but I will be patient. the chaine d’ancre studs are so perfect and under the radar.
> 
> View attachment 5617816


this one is goooorgeous


----------



## Mapoon

Early birthday gift to myself this year  told my SA I really wanted one in a pop of colour for my birthday since I own the black but none this season. Due to low bag supply in general, I wasn’t expecting anything then he offered me the most sought after combo gold on gold in maurice leather. I did passed on it straight away (on the phone) but he wanted to hold it for me (at least a month before I see him) so that I can see the colour and try it since even basic colours are hard to come by yet I don’t have to get it. The rest is history.

I’m so blessed with a thoughtful SA who really want to make sure I had something for my birthdayNow I have a new bag to pair with my latest rodeo (I’m still on the hunt for one in red with a patterned strap but this will do for now.)


----------



## Winiebean

Destin loafers picked up in Italy, love these! last pair left was in my size


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ceedoan said:


> well this is a slippery slope lol. I’m waiting on more tableware but I will be patient. the chaine d’ancre studs are so perfect and under the radar.
> 
> View attachment 5617816


Congratulations on all your purchases! I love the earrings! I only wear small earrings. These are lovely  Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Mapoon said:


> Early birthday gift to myself this year  told my SA I really wanted one in a pop of colour for my birthday since I own the black but none this season. Due to low bag supply in general, I wasn’t expecting anything then he offered me the most sought after combo gold on gold in maurice leather. I did passed on it straight away (on the phone) but he wanted to hold it for me (at least a month before I see him) so that I can see the colour and try it since even basic colours are hard to come by yet I don’t have to get it. The rest is history.
> 
> I’m so blessed with a thoughtful SA who really want to make sure I had something for my birthdayNow I have a new bag to pair with my latest rodeo (I’m still on the hunt for one in red with a patterned strap but this will do for now.)
> 
> View attachment 5617851


Happy Birthdayand congratualtions on your beautiful TPM. It's a beautiful colour. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Winiebean said:


> Destin loafers picked up in Italy, love these! last pair left was in my size
> View attachment 5617887


Congratulations! There were destined to be yours


----------



## Bereal

Mapoon said:


> Early birthday gift to myself this year  told my SA I really wanted one in a pop of colour for my birthday since I own the black but none this season. Due to low bag supply in general, I wasn’t expecting anything then he offered me the most sought after combo gold on gold in maurice leather. I did passed on it straight away (on the phone) but he wanted to hold it for me (at least a month before I see him) so that I can see the colour and try it since even basic colours are hard to come by yet I don’t have to get it. The rest is history.
> 
> I’m so blessed with a thoughtful SA who really want to make sure I had something for my birthdayNow I have a new bag to pair with my latest rodeo (I’m still on the hunt for one in red with a patterned strap but this will do for now.)
> 
> View attachment 5617851


Beautiful bag and colour combo ..congratulations and happy birthday in advance


----------



## noegirl

Got this sweet girl last week while out shopping with a dear friend. It was a Tpm party hahahaha


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Winiebean said:


> Destin loafers picked up in Italy, love these! last pair left was in my size
> View attachment 5617887


Are these Rose Opaline? I just bought these and didn’t post a pic because the color was too hard to capture lol! I love these, too!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

noegirl said:


> Got this sweet girl last week while out shopping with a dear friend. It was a Tpm party hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 5617953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617954


Congratulations! I love your collection of tpm's  Wear them all in good health and happiness


----------



## Mapoon

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy Birthdayand congratualtions on your beautiful TPM. It's a beautiful colour. Wear it in good health and happiness


Thank you so much for the well wishes!!   Just under a month before my birthday so Im so glad to get it earlier than later


----------



## Mapoon

noegirl said:


> Got this sweet girl last week while out shopping with a dear friend. It was a Tpm party hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 5617953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617954


Wow what an amazing display of colours!! Congrats on your new mini e!! We are definite twining!!!


----------



## Mapoon

Bereal said:


> Beautiful bag and colour combo ..congratulations and happy birthday in advance


Thank you so much for your kind words and well wishes!! Im so happy to add this to my collection. Never knew how beautiful a gold on gold combo could be.


----------



## jennyp507

My last QB of the year is a good one


----------



## Mapoon

jennyp507 said:


> My last QB of the year is a good one
> 
> View attachment 5618292


OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! WOW!! Im drooling.....


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jennyp507 said:


> My last QB of the year is a good one
> 
> View attachment 5618292


WOW! It sure is! Congratulations! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## ari

Finally a new Kelly  ! Present from my dear husband.


----------



## Bereal

ari said:


> Finally a new Kelly  ! Present from my dear husband.
> 
> View attachment 5618502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618506


Gorgeous colour! Congratulations


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ari said:


> Finally a new Kelly  ! Present from my dear husband.
> 
> View attachment 5618502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618506


Congratulations! It's beautiful! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## Book Worm

ari said:


> Finally a new Kelly  ! Present from my dear husband.
> 
> View attachment 5618502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618506


That is a stunning bag! Love love love rouge de coeur...


----------



## ari

Th





Bereal said:


> Gorgeous colour! Congratulations





PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful! Wear her in good health and happiness





Book Worm said:


> That is a stunning bag! Love love love rouge de coeur...


Thank you so much, I’m really happy!


----------



## DR2014

ari said:


> Finally a new Kelly  ! Present from my dear husband.
> 
> View attachment 5618502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618506


Absolutely gorgeous, @ari !!!!   Congratulations!!


----------



## 880

ari said:


> Finally a new Kelly  ! Present from my dear husband.
> 
> View attachment 5618502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618506


What a lovely gift! perfect for your gorgeous RTW! i am so happy for you!


----------



## Fashionista2

jennyp507 said:


> My last QB of the year is a good one
> 
> View attachment 5618292


Iconic bag goals


----------



## Fashionista2

ari said:


> Finally a new Kelly  ! Present from my dear husband.
> 
> View attachment 5618502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618506


stunning


----------



## BowieFan1971

2000 Museau in (I think) Vache Naturelle


----------



## franjen13

IMCRE


jennyp507 said:


> My last QB of the year is a good one
> 
> View attachment 5618292


INCREDIBLE


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BowieFan1971 said:


> 2000 Museau in (I think) Vache Naturelle
> View attachment 5619091


Congratulations! I've never seen this bag before, it's beautiful. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## ari

DR2014 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, @ari !!!!   Congratulations!!





880 said:


> What a lovely gift! perfect for your gorgeous RTW! i am so happy for you!





Fashionista2 said:


> stunning



Thank you


----------



## CTLover

Pre-London trip purchase to hold all the coins.   Silk Silk'IN Coin Purse in Nata Epsom.


----------



## karebear87

My recent purchases: a Carres Volant twilly, navy tie and a leather change tray. ☺️


----------



## JesseTdot

Clic H in craie and cdc in nata


----------



## Xthgirl

First batch of items. I love the quality of the fit leggings.


----------



## BabyBenV

Birkin 25 in Gris T with Gold hardware!!!


----------



## BabyBenV

BabyBenV said:


> Birkin 25 in Gris T with Gold hardware!!!


Here she is everyone after unboxing her


----------



## Bereal

BabyBenV said:


> Here she is everyone after unboxing her
> View attachment 5621107


Beautiful bag..love the Twilly also. Congratulations


----------



## 880

My trench coat  @haute okole 



ETA: just delivered


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I stepped into a Hermes boutique earlier this week for the first time while in town.  To be honest, I wasn't sure what to expect but there was a level of nervousness there.  All unfounded as everyone was extremely nice, professional, and helpful.  I managed to leave with a few items as well as this Lindy.  I’m a sucker for neutrals these days. I've been eyeing the Lindy for a while (love the shape and the slouchy aspect of the bag) and have been lurking on the Hermes forum (now that I type that out it sounds a little creepy lol) looking at all the eye candy posted here. Thanks for letting me share my first Hermes bag.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sweetpea_2009 said:


> I stepped into a Hermes boutique earlier this week for the first time while in town.  To be honest, I wasn't sure what to expect but there was a level of nervousness there.  All unfounded as everyone was extremely nice, professional, and helpful.  I managed to leave with a few items as well as this Lindy.  I’m a sucker for neutrals these days. I've been eyeing the Lindy for a while (love the shape and the slouchy aspect of the bag) and have been lurking on the Hermes forum (now that I type that out it sounds a little creepy lol) looking at all the eye candy posted here. Thanks for letting me share my first Hermes bag.
> View attachment 5621140


Congrats!! What a good buy for your first visit?! Nice to see you over here!


----------



## withsriracha

Popped into my local boutique today to pick up a pair of marble twillies I ordered from h.com. I also grabbed a Constance belt while there, and my newest obsession...a losange (Flamboyant Web)!!!

Love my silks, but I always feel a bit "dressed" wearing them and wandered into menswear hoping to find something I could see myself throwing on with a sweater and jeans to go to the neighborhood bar. The drape and overall look of the losange was PERFECT! I see more in my future...


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BabyBenV said:


> Here she is everyone after unboxing her
> View attachment 5621107


Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> My trench coat  @haute okole
> View attachment 5621109
> View attachment 5621183
> 
> ETA: just delivered


Congratulations on your beautiful trench coat!.  It looks beautiful with your Birkin. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

sweetpea_2009 said:


> I stepped into a Hermes boutique earlier this week for the first time while in town.  To be honest, I wasn't sure what to expect but there was a level of nervousness there.  All unfounded as everyone was extremely nice, professional, and helpful.  I managed to leave with a few items as well as this Lindy.  I’m a sucker for neutrals these days. I've been eyeing the Lindy for a while (love the shape and the slouchy aspect of the bag) and have been lurking on the Hermes forum (now that I type that out it sounds a little creepy lol) looking at all the eye candy posted here. Thanks for letting me share my first Hermes bag.
> View attachment 5621140


Congratulations on your purchase. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## sweetpea_2009

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Congrats!! What a good buy for your first visit?! Nice to see you over here!


Hello @jimmyshoogirl! Thank you   I was actually surprised to leave there with a handbag as I know stock can be slim these days.  I went in to look at a bracelet and had to get that ordered.  In talking with the SA, she asked what all I was interested in and I mentioned a few jewelry items and 2 bags that I like (the Lindy and the 24/24).  Next thing I know she appears with this bag and a big smile.  There was also a GORGEOUS cropped cashmere jacket that was so tempting.  I had to whip out some willpower to leave it there.  If it is still there next time I'm in town, then it's fate and must come with me.  My poor DH can only shake his head when I take a trip to see my sister


----------



## sweetpea_2009

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you


----------



## Baikinman

A cute scarf.


----------



## Possum

Baikinman said:


> A cute scarf.
> View attachment 5621527


So pretty! What is the name of this scarf please?


----------



## Baikinman

Possum said:


> So pretty! What is the name of this scarf please?


Thanks. It is called Hermes on the Beach. Screenshot for ur references.


----------



## Possum

Baikinman said:


> Thanks. It is called Hermes on the Beach. Screenshot for ur references.
> View attachment 5621540


Thankyou!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Baikinman said:


> A cute scarf.
> View attachment 5621527


Congratulations. It's so pretty.


----------



## adiomaxo

I asked and the universe answered   even my SA could not believe he had the sandals and bag in stock. I felt all eyes were on me when walking out the store with DH carrying a huge white bag.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

adiomaxo said:


> I asked and the universe answered   even my SA could not believe he had the sandals and bag in stock. I felt all eyes were on me when walking out the store with DH carrying a huge white bag.
> 
> View attachment 5621771


Congratulations on your purchases. Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## adiomaxo

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your purchases. Wear them in good health and happiness


Thank you dear!


----------



## fatcat2523

Newest addition 
Mini Bolide in etoupe and gold hardware 
Eclair sneaker


----------



## PurseUOut

sweetpea_2009 said:


> I stepped into a Hermes boutique earlier this week for the first time while in town.  To be honest, I wasn't sure what to expect but there was a level of nervousness there.  All unfounded as everyone was extremely nice, professional, and helpful.  I managed to leave with a few items as well as this Lindy.  I’m a sucker for neutrals these days. I've been eyeing the Lindy for a while (love the shape and the slouchy aspect of the bag) and have been lurking on the Hermes forum (now that I type that out it sounds a little creepy lol) looking at all the eye candy posted here. Thanks for letting me share my first Hermes bag.
> View attachment 5621140



Love it! This is my HG bag along with the gold garden party


----------



## wearawishbone

Picked up these goodies during my appt at Madison yesterday ☺️


----------



## celebrationfl

Baikinman said:


> A cute scarf.
> View attachment 5621527


So lucky  that’s the CW I wanted and I never found it either in store or online! It’s gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fatcat2523 said:


> Newest addition
> Mini Bolide in etoupe and gold hardware
> Eclair sneaker
> 
> View attachment 5622120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622122


Congratulations on your beautiful purchases! Wear them in good health and happinessI tried on those sneakers in NYC. They are awesome but were too big. They didn't have my size.  Enjoy wearing yours.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

wearawishbone said:


> Picked up these goodies during my appt at Madison yesterday ☺️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622395


Congratulations on your purchases. I can't wait to go back to NYC and visit the new store.


----------



## fatcat2523

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful purchases! Wear them in good health and happinessI tried on those sneakers in NYC. They are awesome but were too big. They didn't have my size.  Enjoy wearing yours.


Thank you


----------



## Friscalating

Got lucky with my SA appointment yesterday and had a fruitful haul, although over half are gifts so kept them in their ribboned boxes:
- Picotin 18 noir PHW came in in time for my mum’s birthday, paired with a Les Folies du Ciel twilly
- Harnais de Cour shawl + trio scarf ring
- chanced on a batch of calvis that had just been delivered that morning, went with a gold epsom one
- Twilly perfume + lotion gift set
- newly arrived gris etain metal nail polish, and rose horizon that I’d been waiting for months to be restocked
- and finally an Apple Watch 8 with a gold band


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Friscalating said:


> Got lucky with my SA appointment yesterday and had a fruitful haul, although over half are gifts so kept them in their ribboned boxes:
> - Picotin 18 noir PHW came in in time for my mum’s birthday, paired with a Les Folies du Ciel twilly
> - Harnais de Cour shawl + trio scarf ring
> - chanced on a batch of calvis that had just been delivered that morning, went with a gold epsom one
> - Twilly perfume + lotion gift set
> - newly arrived gris etain metal nail polish, and rose horizon that I’d been waiting for months to be restocked
> - and finally an Apple Watch 8 with a gold band
> 
> View attachment 5622459
> 
> View attachment 5622462


Congratulations on all your purchases! What a great shopping day!


----------



## wearawishbone

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your purchases. I can't wait to go back to NYC and visit the new store.


Thank you! Its really is beautiful


----------



## bphone

I was offered my first H bag, a Constance reissue 24 in rose gold hardware and mauve Sylvestre


----------



## sweetpea_2009

PurseUOut said:


> Love it! This is my HG bag along with the gold garden party


Thank you. I love the slouchiness of this bag. A dream  My other bags are so structured so this is a nice change.


----------



## karebear87

bphone said:


> I was offered my first H bag, a Constance reissue 24 in rose gold hardware and mauve Sylvestre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622708


What a beautiful bag! Enjoy!


----------



## bphone

Sorry- duplicate post, wifi issues in the subway!


----------



## bphone

I also got the Eternite heels! Surprisingly


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bphone said:


> I was offered my first H bag, a Constance reissue 24 in rose gold hardware and mauve Sylvestre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622708


Congratulations on your beautiful bag. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bphone said:


> View attachment 5622770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the Eternite heels! Surprisingly


Congratulations on your beautiful shoes. I love the Bling!


----------



## bphone

Thank you


PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful shoes. I love the Bling!


Thank you! I originally wanted the Legend wedges for a formal event but because they were out of stock, my SA convinced me to try these instead. I'm so glad I did! They are so comfortable due to the suede and such a special shoe.


----------



## litostar

Got side tracked and grabbed a bunch of other stuff while picking up my ML…


----------



## PrayersandPurses

litostar said:


> View attachment 5622892
> 
> Got side tracked and grabbed a bunch of other stuff while picking up my ML…


Congratulations on all your purchases. Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## Fiction-Writer

iheartorange said:


> Woohoo I m first here!!
> 
> My unexpected purchase from last week..
> 
> View attachment 2802109
> 
> 
> And used it today to grocery shopping.. Lazy Sunday outfit
> 
> View attachment 2802110
> 
> 
> Love the charm!


Love this. I need your bag and you need their Hemes Apple watch


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Fiction-Writer said:


> Love this. I need your bag and you need their Hemes Apple watch
> 
> View attachment 5623369


Congratulations on your new watch


----------



## deltalady

6 H Deco dinner plates. The wait was worth it!


----------



## peppermint_tea

Couple of pretty things I picked up recently: silk scarf 90, twilly, necktie, belt and wool blanket.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

peppermint_tea said:


> Couple of pretty things I picked up recently: silk scarf 90, twilly, necktie, belt and wool blanket.
> 
> View attachment 5623542


Congratulations on all your lovely purchases


----------



## Mapoon

deltalady said:


> 6 H Deco dinner plates. The wait was worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623521


Very mesmerising


----------



## Heatherjane

litostar said:


> View attachment 5622892
> 
> Got side tracked and grabbed a bunch of other stuff while picking up my ML…


Can I ask which scarf this is top left? Thx!


----------



## litostar

Heatherjane said:


> Can I ask which scarf this is top left? Thx!





It’s this one Designed by Katie Scott


----------



## Heatherjane

litostar said:


> View attachment 5623664
> 
> It’s this one Designed by Katie Scott


Thanks!!


----------



## BabyBenV

Bereal said:


> Beautiful bag..love the Twilly also. Congratulations


Thank you! I really love Sous le Charme d'Orphee twilly - it's just hard to locate at the continent where I am located


----------



## LKNN

DH killed it with his shoe haul .. I'm so jealous . The new Madness boots are really comfortable and they don't cut at my knees-- highly recommend them!
The color and feel of the leather skirt is divine. I sized up on the skirt.


----------



## 880

LKNN said:


> DH killed it with his shoe haul .. I'm so jealous . The new Madness boots are really comfortable and they don't cut at my knees-- highly recommend them!
> The color and feel of the leather skirt is divine. I sized up on the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 5623698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623700


I love everything you got! I have the same skirt in a textured leather and it has become a favorite!


----------



## LKNN

880 said:


> I love everything you got! I have the same skirt in a textured leather and it has become a favorite!


Yes I know... YOU enabled this purchase haha


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LKNN said:


> DH killed it with his shoe haul .. I'm so jealous . The new Madness boots are really comfortable and they don't cut at my knees-- highly recommend them!
> The color and feel of the leather skirt is divine. I sized up on the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 5623698
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623700


Congratulations on your purchases. They both look so good on you. Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## LKNN

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your purchases. They both look so good on you. Wear them in good health and happiness


Thanks so much!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

At the beginning of the year, if you had asked me what was "missing" from my collection, I would have said retourné Kellys. I would have said I'd wanted Vert Cyprès since it was released, that I still didn't have a black retourné, and that I use my 7-year-old Gold retourné K28 so much that I'd really love another 28 retourné.
Look what just came in the mail! And with the K25 in VC that I bought in May


----------



## textilegirl

QuelleFromage said:


> At the beginning of the year, if you had asked me what was "missing" from my collection, I would have said retourné Kellys. I would have said I'd wanted Vert Cyprès since it was released, that I still didn't have a black retourné, and that I use my 7-year-old Gold retourné K28 so much that I'd really love another 28 retourné.
> Look what just came in the mail! And with the K25 in VC that I bought in May
> 
> View attachment 5623908
> View attachment 5623909


Woohoo!  I love the Vert Cypress with the GHW


----------



## PrayersandPurses

QuelleFromage said:


> At the beginning of the year, if you had asked me what was "missing" from my collection, I would have said retourné Kellys. I would have said I'd wanted Vert Cyprès since it was released, that I still didn't have a black retourné, and that I use my 7-year-old Gold retourné K28 so much that I'd really love another 28 retourné.
> Look what just came in the mail! And with the K25 in VC that I bought in May
> 
> View attachment 5623908
> View attachment 5623909


Congratulations! It's stunning! Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## carrie8

QuelleFromage said:


> At the beginning of the year, if you had asked me what was "missing" from my collection, I would have said retourné Kellys. I would have said I'd wanted Vert Cyprès since it was released, that I still didn't have a black retourné, and that I use my 7-year-old Gold retourné K28 so much that I'd really love another 28 retourné.
> Look what just came in the mail! And with the K25 in VC that I bought in May
> 
> View attachment 5623908
> View attachment 5623909


Gorgeous  ! I am so happy for you


----------



## ouicestmoi

QuelleFromage said:


> At the beginning of the year, if you had asked me what was "missing" from my collection, I would have said retourné Kellys. I would have said I'd wanted Vert Cyprès since it was released, that I still didn't have a black retourné, and that I use my 7-year-old Gold retourné K28 so much that I'd really love another 28 retourné.
> Look what just came in the mail! And with the K25 in VC that I bought in May
> 
> View attachment 5623908
> View attachment 5623909


Congratulations!  Absolutely love this color combination.


----------



## tolliv

I grabbed these beauties to replace my LV Neverfull. I also purchased a handkerchief, another lip oil, a few Christmas gifts for my hubby sister-in-law and a few Hermes Fit pieces from the Equestrian line.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tolliv said:


> I grabbed these beauties to replace my LV Neverfull. I also purchased a handkerchief, another lip oil, a few Christmas gifts for my hubby sister-in-law and a few Hermes Fit pieces from the Equestrian line.
> 
> View attachment 5624045


Congratulations. I love them all. Wear them in the best of health and happiness
How are the lip balms? I wear the lipstick and I love it.  It smells so nice.


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> At the beginning of the year, if you had asked me what was "missing" from my collection, I would have said retourné Kellys. I would have said I'd wanted Vert Cyprès since it was released, that I still didn't have a black retourné, and that I use my 7-year-old Gold retourné K28 so much that I'd really love another 28 retourné.
> Look what just came in the mail! And with the K25 in VC that I bought in May
> 
> View attachment 5623908
> View attachment 5623909


Yay!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

QuelleFromage said:


> At the beginning of the year, if you had asked me what was "missing" from my collection, I would have said retourné Kellys. I would have said I'd wanted Vert Cyprès since it was released, that I still didn't have a black retourné, and that I use my 7-year-old Gold retourné K28 so much that I'd really love another 28 retourné.
> Look what just came in the mail! And with the K25 in VC that I bought in May
> 
> View attachment 5623908
> View attachment 5623909


absolutely stunning, enjoy!


----------



## smallfry

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations. I love them all. Wear them in the best of health and happiness
> How are the lip balms? I wear the lipstick and I love it.  It smells so nice.


Hi @PrayersandPurses! I just have to say that you are so sweet! It's so nice to see how you always have a kind comment and congratulations for everyone, thank you for that


----------



## tolliv

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations. I love them all. Wear them in the best of health and happiness
> How are the lip balms? I wear the lipstick and I love it.  It smells so nice.


The lip oils are probably the best I’ve ever tried. I now have 3 and three all of my other lip glosses out. I highly recommend.


----------



## GloWW0rM

tolliv said:


> The lip oils are probably the best I’ve ever tried. I now have 3 and three all of my other lip glosses out. I highly recommend.


I agree. The lip oils are great - moisturising, smell great and do also give the lips a lovely hint of colour. I have the red and use it daily.


----------



## GloWW0rM

QuelleFromage said:


> At the beginning of the year, if you had asked me what was "missing" from my collection, I would have said retourné Kellys. I would have said I'd wanted Vert Cyprès since it was released, that I still didn't have a black retourné, and that I use my 7-year-old Gold retourné K28 so much that I'd really love another 28 retourné.
> Look what just came in the mail! And with the K25 in VC that I bought in May
> 
> View attachment 5623908
> View attachment 5623909


They’re gorgeous! Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tolliv said:


> The lip oils are probably the best I’ve ever tried. I now have 3 and three all of my other lip glosses out. I highly recommend.


Okay great. I'm planning to go to the store soon so I will pick some up


----------



## tinkerbell68

textilegirl said:


> Woohoo!  I love the Vert Cypress with the GHW


Yes it is STUNNING @QuelleFromage Congrats!


----------



## Trekkie

I think I'm obsessed with H purples. Just picked this vintage key holder up off a lovely local lady, Chevre leather (colour either raisin or violet, they had forgotten). Got it as my DH mentioned worrying about my keys scratching my calvi. 

Key holder has been well loved but in great condition, the leather is so buttery soft.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Trekkie said:


> I think I'm obsessed with H purples. Just picked this vintage key holder up off a lovely local lady, Chevre leather (colour either raisin or violet, they had forgotten). Got it as my DH mentioned worrying about my keys scratching my calvi.
> 
> Key holder has been well loved but in great condition, the leather is so buttery soft.
> View attachment 5624357


Congratulations on your purchases


----------



## QuelleFromage

Trekkie said:


> I think I'm obsessed with H purples. Just picked this vintage key holder up off a lovely local lady, Chevre leather (colour either raisin or violet, they had forgotten). Got it as my DH mentioned worrying about my keys scratching my calvi.
> 
> Key holder has been well loved but in great condition, the leather is so buttery soft.
> View attachment 5624357


Gorgeous! Love the purples. I think this is Iris or UV


----------



## tolliv

I am done for the month or at least until the Germut fit jacket comes in . Thank goodness I can come here and share my love for handbags, wallets and anything else. 

I went in today to try on these RTW pieces and a belt. The belt didn’t work since it was black. 

But I grabbed a pair of boots, sneakers, another fashion bracelet, blush, a scarf, Constance compact wallet and an alligator bearn wallet.


----------



## tolliv

PrayersandPurses said:


> Okay great. I'm planning to go to the store soon so I will pick some up


You will not regret getting them.


----------



## cad33

smallfry said:


> Hi @PrayersandPurses! I just have to say that you are so sweet! It's so nice to see how you always have a kind comment and congratulations for everyone, thank you for that



Smallfry, you said it best in regards to prayersanspurses, who is a wonderful contributor to the Toronto h store board. Please send her lots of positive wishes since she’s faced the dreaded sa turnover multiple times recently and i hope the next sa works out.


----------



## daisygrl

tolliv said:


> I am done for the month or at least until the Germut fit jacket comes in . Thank goodness I can come here and share my love for handbags, wallets and anything else.
> 
> I went in today to try on these RTW pieces and a belt. The belt didn’t work since it was black.
> 
> But I grabbed a pair of boots, sneakers, another fashion bracelet, blush, a scarf, Constance compact wallet and an alligator bearn wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5624458
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624460


Love your Bearn wallet. I sold mine because it was too big for me but now thinking back and seeing yours .... anyway, not to get off topic, just curious, what size is your GP? I have her in Etoupe in 36 but unsure if I should get 30 as well.


----------



## tolliv

daisygrl said:


> Love your Bearn wallet. I sold mine because it was too big for me but now thinking back and seeing yours .... anyway, not to get off topic, just curious, what size is your GP? I have her in Etoupe in 36 but unsure if I should get 30 as well.


I have an Etoupe in size 36 and the gold is a size 30. 

I love the Bearn wallet. I have the medium size in black and love it as well. I don’t have many large bags either. She might be carried alone. The color is so pretty.


----------



## daisygrl

tolliv said:


> I have an Etoupe in size 36 and the gold is a size 30.
> 
> I love the Bearn wallet. I have the medium size in black and love it as well. I don’t have many large bags either. She might be carried alone. The color is so pretty.


Thank you. Your Bearn can totally be worn as a clutch! Gorgeous.


----------



## Bereal

QuelleFromage said:


> At the beginning of the year, if you had asked me what was "missing" from my collection, I would have said retourné Kellys. I would have said I'd wanted Vert Cyprès since it was released, that I still didn't have a black retourné, and that I use my 7-year-old Gold retourné K28 so much that I'd really love another 28 retourné.
> Look what just came in the mail! And with the K25 in VC that I bought in May
> 
> View attachment 5623908
> View attachment 5623909


Dream bags! Congratulations


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cad33 said:


> Smallfry, you said it best in regards to prayersanspurses, who is a wonderful contributor to the Toronto h store board. Please send her lots of positive wishes since she’s faced the dreaded sa turnover multiple times recently and i hope the next sa works out.


Thank you so much cad33 and smallfry for your kind wordsI am truly grateful to feel so welcomed by this community. And thank you for the positive wishes.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tolliv said:


> I am done for the month or at least until the Germut fit jacket comes in . Thank goodness I can come here and share my love for handbags, wallets and anything else.
> 
> I went in today to try on these RTW pieces and a belt. The belt didn’t work since it was black.
> 
> But I grabbed a pair of boots, sneakers, another fashion bracelet, blush, a scarf, Constance compact wallet and an alligator bearn wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5624458
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624460


Congratulations tolliv on all your beautiful purchases. Those are the nicest wallets H has imho. And I love the colours of both of them. After enduring such a difficult surgery, you deserve all the health and happiness in the world


----------



## tolliv

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations tolliv on all your beautiful purchases. Those are the nicest wallets H has imho. And I love the colours of both of them. After enduring such a difficult surgery, you deserve all the health and happiness in the world


Thank you  it has been a long 3 years


----------



## Book Worm

PrayersandPurses said:


> Okay great. I'm planning to go to the store soon so I will pick some up


I love them too. Very light and not sticky at all.


----------



## waterlily112

My SA just surprised me with a Picotin 18 in beton with PHW  Didn’t realized how similar the color is to craie.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

waterlily112 said:


> My SA just surprised me with a Picotin 18 in beton with PHW  Didn’t realized how similar the color is to craie.
> 
> View attachment 5624892


Congratulations on your picotin. Lovely colour  Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## BowieFan1971

Camail tote…I am in love! Simple, quirky, casual, luxe all at the same time!!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BowieFan1971 said:


> Camail tote…I am in love! Simple, quirky, casual, luxe all at the same time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624988


Congratulations! You have the coolest bags Is this also vintage or from the boutique. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## BowieFan1971

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! You have the coolest bags Is this also vintage or from the boutique. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thanks! It is from 2007, so not technically vintage but not available anymore. When I saw it, I thought it was so different and cool. It stuck in my head.


----------



## tinkerbell68

BowieFan1971 said:


> Camail tote…I am in love! Simple, quirky, casual, luxe all at the same time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624988


Wow! Love this bag. Congrats!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thanks! It is from 2007, so not technically vintage but not available anymore. When I saw it, I thought it was so different and cool. It stuck in my head.


Yes it's both those things, that's why I love it. I would love to see all of your collection Have you posted your collection before? I'm fairly new here.


----------



## papertiger

PrayersandPurses said:


> Yes it's both those things, that's why I love it. I would love to see all of your collection Have you posted your collection before? I'm fairly new here.



*
We appreciate you're new her, but please use threads for their respective designated topics (only) Please use the chat thread for chat. Use tagging (@ followed by the member's name to 'call') *


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Oops So Sorry


----------



## Ladybaga

tolliv said:


> I am done for the month or at least until the Germut fit jacket comes in . Thank goodness I can come here and share my love for handbags, wallets and anything else.
> 
> I went in today to try on these RTW pieces and a belt. The belt didn’t work since it was black.
> 
> But I grabbed a pair of boots, sneakers, another fashion bracelet, blush, a scarf, Constance compact wallet and an alligator bearn wallet.
> 
> View attachment 5624458
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624459
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624460


I love all that you purchased! That gator wallet is dreamy!!!!


----------



## skinnyepicurean

i got the mosaique au 24 platinum coffee cup set as a random purchase that my SA offered.  given that homeware hardly is available, i don't actively ask for any, so this was a pleasant surprise.  coffee should taste X better in an Hermes cup and saucer set.


----------



## lalapurplelala

Finally caved in and bought my very first pair, Orans in Blanc box calf leather. I am a bit scared to wear them out since it’s white but I am equally excited to use them.


----------



## LifewithKidsandH

I was asking my SA for a Constance slim and she said they don’t have the colour I wanted then asked if I was ok with a KTG Gold ghw… well of course


----------



## PrayersandPurses

lalapurplelala said:


> Finally caved in and bought my very first pair, Orans in Blanc box calf leather. I am a bit scared to wear them out since it’s white but I am equally excited to use them.
> 
> View attachment 5625326


Congratulations on your new shoes


----------



## PrayersandPurses

VickyC28 said:


> I was asking my SA for a Constance slim and she said they don’t have the colour I wanted then asked if I was ok with a KTG Gold ghw… well of course
> 
> View attachment 5625496


Congratulations on your purchase. Gold on Gold is so beautiful. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## aurevoirkids

Some pieces for our new house!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

aurevoirkids said:


> Some pieces for our new house!
> View attachment 5625589


Congratulations on both your new home and new plates


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

BowieFan1971 said:


> Camail tote…I am in love! Simple, quirky, casual, luxe all at the same time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624988


my dream bag!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

A reseller in Japan has one, but for over $2000, which is almost double what I have seen them for elsewhere. And it is not even mint!


----------



## tolliv

Ladybaga said:


> I love all that you purchased! That gator wallet is dreamy!!!!


Thank you. It is a beauty


----------



## CocoLover27

October is my birthday month, so happy to get a mini lindy, bride de brac and pegase rodeo .


----------



## Possum

CocoLover27 said:


> October is my birthday month, so happy to get a mini lindy, bride de brac and pegase rodeo .
> 
> View attachment 5626191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626196


Lovely purchases! Did you get the GM Bride-a-Brac?


----------



## CocoLover27

Possum said:


> Lovely purchases! Did you get the GM Bride-a-Brac?


Yes, large bride a brac. Now I’m thinking of getting the small one too .


----------



## PrayersandPurses

CocoLover27 said:


> October is my birthday month, so happy to get a mini lindy, bride de brac and pegase rodeo .
> 
> View attachment 5626191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626196


Happy birthdayand congratulations on all of your beautiful purchases. Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## CocoLover27

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy birthdayand congratulations on all of your beautiful purchases. Wear them in good health and happiness


Thanks!


----------



## Ladybaga

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Picked up bespoke shirt (actual order was last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626333
> View attachment 5626332


BEAUTIFUL! Grand Tra La La translates so well in a blouse! Fingers crossed for H to bring it to RTW as a twillaine!


----------



## jbeans

Picked up this jacket juuuuust in time for fall!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful shirt.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Ladybaga said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Grand Tra La La translates so well in a blouse! Fingers crossed for H to bring it to RTW as a twillaine!


Thank you so much.


----------



## tinkerbell68

jbeans said:


> Picked up this jacket juuuuust in time for fall!
> View attachment 5626681
> View attachment 5626682
> View attachment 5626683


LOVE it…it looks great on you! I was just admiring it on the website in cream. How does it fit?


----------



## 880

jbeans said:


> Picked up this jacket juuuuust in time for fall!
> View attachment 5626681
> View attachment 5626682
> View attachment 5626683


i love that on you! So happy you got it! (I tried it on twice and it didn’t look half as good)


----------



## jbeans

tinkerbell68 said:


> LOVE it…it looks great on you! I was just admiring it on the website in cream. How does it fit?


Thank you!   It's a very relaxed comfortable boxy cut. The material is soft, not bulky but still fairly warm.  The shearling is collar is removable too.


----------



## 880

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Picked up bespoke shirt (actual order was last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626333
> View attachment 5626332


Stunning! Love what you chose. Sleek, crisp, and neutral


----------



## jbeans

880 said:


> i love that on you! So happy you got it! (I tried it on twice and it didn’t look half as good)


Thank you! You're too kind!   Gonna try to wear it as much as possible during the 2 weeks of perfect fall weather that NYC usually gets  .


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

880 said:


> Stunning! Love what you chose. Sleek, crisp, and neutral


Thank you so much @880.  Ny SA was very helpful when we selected the pattern.   I wanted something very “Hermes” but that I could also wear for work or casual.  ❤️


----------



## waterlily112

jbeans said:


> Picked up this jacket juuuuust in time for fall!
> View attachment 5626681
> View attachment 5626682
> View attachment 5626683


Love this jacket on you! I've tried on the cream version and just look like a potato


----------



## jbeans

waterlily112 said:


> Love this jacket on you! I've tried on the cream version and just look like a potato


Thank you!    I'm okay with potato-y looks as the weather gets colder.  When it gets close to freezing, I basically walk around wearing a sleeping bag.


----------



## amna72

My new Gris Meyer 25 Kelly with Jumping Ultra boots which are incredibly soft and light


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jbeans said:


> Picked up this jacket juuuuust in time for fall!
> View attachment 5626681
> View attachment 5626682
> View attachment 5626683


Congratulations on your new jacket


----------



## PrayersandPurses

amna72 said:


> My new Gris Meyer 25 Kelly with Jumping Ultra boots which are incredibly soft and light
> 
> View attachment 5627200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627202


Congratulations on both of your beautiful purchases You look amazing


----------



## amna72

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on both of your beautiful purchases You look amazing



Thank you very much


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Yesterday I purchased the New Libris Stole in Noir and a lipgloss. I’m also showing my other one in Acier which was my first Hpy  purchase. Thank you all for letting me share. Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians


----------



## Bereal

PrayersandPurses said:


> Yesterday I purchased the New Libris Stole in Noir and a lipgloss. I’m also showing my other one in Acier which was my first Hpy  purchase. Thank you all for letting me share. Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians
> 
> View attachment 5627300


Happy Thanksgiving to you too! I love the Libris or any CS stoles ..so useful in the fall and spring


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you too! I love the Libris or any CS stoles ..so useful in the fall and spring


Thank you Bereal


----------



## WingNut

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Picked up bespoke shirt (actual order was last year)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626333
> View attachment 5626332


That is beautiful!!


----------



## WingNut

DP


----------



## angelusnovus01

My first H bracelet purchase arrived yesterday and I’m in love! The Behapi Double Tour in Noir/Fauve. I love the matte finish of the noir and the glossy sheen of the fauve! Next on my wishlist is a Collier de Chien 24


----------



## PrayersandPurses

angelusnovus01 said:


> My first H bracelet purchase arrived yesterday and I’m in love! The Behapi Double Tour in Noir/Fauve. I love the matte finish of the noir and the glossy sheen of the fauve! Next on my wishlist is a Collier de Chien 24
> 
> View attachment 5627582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627584


Congratulations on your first bracelet


----------



## 880

amna72 said:


> My new Gris Meyer 25 Kelly with Jumping Ultra boots which are incredibly soft and light
> 
> View attachment 5627200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627202


Congrats! Love how you put everything together! Absolutely stunning


----------



## loh

amna72 said:


> My new Gris Meyer 25 Kelly with Jumping Ultra boots which are incredibly soft and light
> 
> View attachment 5627200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627202



Love your dress and the whole ensemble!


----------



## keirii

Picked these up  so so pretty.  i love them


----------



## PrayersandPurses

keirii said:


> Picked these up  so so pretty.  i love them
> 
> View attachment 5627643
> View attachment 5627644
> View attachment 5627645
> View attachment 5627646


Congratulations on all of your purchases! The scarf is beautiful.


----------



## keirii

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on all of your purchases! The scarf is beautiful.


thank you!! it's so pretty I love it.  My SA said I should frame it


----------



## PrayersandPurses

keirii said:


> thank you!! it's so pretty I love it.  My SA said I should frame it


Oh I never even thought of that. Well whether you frame it or wear it, enjoy it


----------



## DR2014

keirii said:


> Picked these up  so so pretty.  i love them
> 
> View attachment 5627643
> View attachment 5627644
> View attachment 5627645
> View attachment 5627646


I love that scarf so much!!! Congratulations!


----------



## amna72

880 said:


> Congrats! Love how you put everything together! Absolutely stunning



Thank you so much


----------



## amna72

loh said:


> Love your dress and the whole ensemble!



Thanks a lot


----------



## amna72

A pair of gloves in etoupe colour and 2 new scarfs


----------



## Jadpe

I only went to visit the boutique to see one of the craftsmen making a Kelly. 

Ended up buying this Hermès Sellier change tray that’s on my wishlist forever and a recto/verso scarf for my BF.


----------



## cutemitt

Picked up new twilly for my P18, 2 Bride-a-bracs (beige for SIL and orange for me ) and expresso cups for my mom


----------



## E.L

amna72 said:


> My new Gris Meyer 25 Kelly with Jumping Ultra boots which are incredibly soft and light
> 
> View attachment 5627200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627202


Those boots are stunning!


----------



## ny.lon

PrayersandPurses said:


> Yesterday I purchased the New Libris Stole in Noir and a lipgloss. I’m also showing my other one in Acier which was my first Hpy  purchase. Thank you all for letting me share. Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Canadians
> 
> View attachment 5627300



I have the same scarf and I wear it so often, it's so underrated! Enjoy


----------



## amna72

ny.lon said:


> I have the same scarf and I wear it so often, it's so underrated! Enjoy



Thanks, good to know


----------



## PrayersandPurses

amna72 said:


> A pair of gloves in etoupe colour and 2 new scarfs
> 
> View attachment 5627902


Congratulations on your lovely purchases


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Jadpe said:


> I only went to visit the boutique to see one of the craftsmen making a Kelly.
> 
> Ended up buying this Hermès Sellier change tray that’s on my wishlist forever and a recto/verso scarf for my BF.
> 
> View attachment 5627905


Congratulations on your purchases


----------



## amna72

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your lovely purchases


Thanks


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cutemitt said:


> Picked up new twilly for my P18, 2 Bride-a-bracs (beige for SIL and orange for me ) and expresso cups for my mom
> View attachment 5627910
> View attachment 5627911
> View attachment 5627912


Congratulations on all of your purchases. Love the orange one


----------



## cutemitt

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on all of your purchases. Love the orange one


Thank you  I was debating between the 2 and then my SIL said she wanted the beige so voila...problem solved!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Had to chose this face for warriors colors


----------



## forever_collector

Finally able to get this beauty through the website a few weeks ago


----------



## Xthgirl

forever_collector said:


> Finally able to get this beauty through the website a few weeks ago


I like this color? Is this vert amande?


----------



## Mapoon

CocoLover27 said:


> October is my birthday month, so happy to get a mini lindy, bride de brac and pegase rodeo .
> 
> View attachment 5626191
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626196


Congrats!! Your goodies are just so pretty!! Im also an Oct baby so Happy Birthday to you! Enjoy your new ins in good health!!


----------



## redwings

My SA gave me my best earliest b’day present for October unknowingly when he offered a bag even (I didn’t ask for a bag) when I just dropped by to buy a scarf and a pair of gold earrings as my own b’day gift. He remembered me mentioning that I like unusual bags.

My new bolide 31 skate!


----------



## Tonimichelle

forever_collector said:


> Finally able to get this beauty through the website a few weeks ago


Love it! Congratulations


----------



## Tonimichelle

redwings said:


> My SA gave me my best earliest b’day present for October unknowingly when he offered a bag even (I didn’t ask for a bag) when I just dropped by to buy a scarf and a pair of gold earrings as my own b’day gift. He remembered me mentioning that I like unusual bags.
> 
> My new bolide 31 skate!
> 
> View attachment 5628580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628582


Oh that is so cool!


----------



## angelusnovus01

cutemitt said:


> Picked up new twilly for my P18, 2 Bride-a-bracs (beige for SIL and orange for me ) and expresso cups for my mom


What a beautiful cup and saucer set!! the Bride-a-bracs are adorable, I have never seen them before!


----------



## angelusnovus01

redwings said:


> My SA gave me my best earliest b’day present for October unknowingly when he offered a bag even (I didn’t ask for a bag) when I just dropped by to buy a scarf and a pair of gold earrings as my own b’day gift. He remembered me mentioning that I like unusual bags.
> 
> My new bolide 31 skate


This is such a cool and unique bag silhouette! Congrats


----------



## 880

redwings said:


> My SA gave me my best earliest b’day present for October unknowingly when he offered a bag even (I didn’t ask for a bag) when I just dropped by to buy a scarf and a pair of gold earrings as my own b’day gift. He remembered me mentioning that I like unusual bags.
> 
> My new bolide 31 skate!
> 
> View attachment 5628580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628582


so cool! Happy birthday!


----------



## GloWW0rM

redwings said:


> My SA gave me my best earliest b’day present for October unknowingly when he offered a bag even (I didn’t ask for a bag) when I just dropped by to buy a scarf and a pair of gold earrings as my own b’day gift. He remembered me mentioning that I like unusual bags.
> 
> My new bolide 31 skate!
> 
> View attachment 5628580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628582


Happy birthday! This is so cool.


----------



## serendipity28

Was able to score this gorgeous Herbag Laque online. 
My first Hermes bag purchase. So in love.


----------



## serendipity28

Was able to score this gorgeous Herbag Laque online.
My first Hermes bag purchase. So in love.


----------



## bphone

Just got the last sterling silver chaine d’ancre enchainee necklace


----------



## Mapoon

redwings said:


> My SA gave me my best earliest b’day present for October unknowingly when he offered a bag even (I didn’t ask for a bag) when I just dropped by to buy a scarf and a pair of gold earrings as my own b’day gift. He remembered me mentioning that I like unusual bags.
> 
> My new bolide 31 skate!
> 
> View attachment 5628580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628582


Wow! This is definitely unique and usual!! Congrats & Happy Birthday in advanced!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

serendipity28 said:


> Was able to score this gorgeous Herbag Laque online.
> My first Hermes bag purchase. So in love.
> 
> View attachment 5628908
> View attachment 5628909
> View attachment 5628910
> View attachment 5628911


Congratulations on your first H bag. Beautiful colour! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bphone said:


> Just got the last sterling silver chaine d’ancre enchainee necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628919


Congratulations on your necklace


----------



## _kiki119_

Finally got around to unpack all my goodies from my last visit. 

((Not picture the Daydreame high top sneakers with PHW))

My store was so bare, i had to charge ship the sur mon Angue twilly and scarf.  But i was lucky enough to score the Les Mustang double face scarf after seeing it on @Notorious Pink IG! 

And of course super happy to score the K25 after 1.5yr waiting


----------



## PrayersandPurses

_kiki119_ said:


> Finally got around to unpack all my goodies from my last visit.
> 
> ((Not picture the Daydreame high top sneakers with PHW))
> 
> My store was so bare, i had to charge ship the sur mon Angue twilly and scarf.  But i was lucky enough to score the Les Mustang double face scarf after seeing it on @Notorious Pink IG!
> 
> And of course super happy to score the K25 after 1.5yr waiting
> 
> View attachment 5629080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629082


Congratulations on all of your beautiful purchases! Wear them all in good health and happiness


----------



## cloee

_kiki119_ said:


> Finally got around to unpack all my goodies from my last visit.
> 
> ((Not picture the Daydreame high top sneakers with PHW))
> 
> My store was so bare, i had to charge ship the sur mon Angue twilly and scarf.  But i was lucky enough to score the Les Mustang double face scarf after seeing it on @Notorious Pink IG!
> 
> And of course super happy to score the K25 after 1.5yr waiting
> 
> View attachment 5629080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629082


Congratulations on your purchases! Your twilly is gorgeous with the bag.


----------



## forever_collector

htxgirl said:


> I like this color? Is this vert amande?


vert criquet


----------



## cutemitt

angelusnovus01 said:


> What a beautiful cup and saucer set!! the Bride-a-bracs are adorable, I have never seen them before!


Thank you! I adore them too


----------



## maridsada

Got it last week from Las Vegas


----------



## Cathindy

My first three H items! The scarf ring and square arrived already last month and the twilly came today! I’m afraid these silks are going to be a slippery slope since I already have a next square 90 on my radar


----------



## Book Worm

Some recent & some not so recent purchases: 
- Terre D’Hermes gift set
- Gamma buckle and belt
- CSGM Grand Tralala
- Oz mules Naturel w/ghw
- Casaque do re boucles Muffler


----------



## Friscalating

Popped out on my lunch break to pick up an Ariane ring, left with a Silky Pocket and an ostrich Calvi in deep blue to add to my collection


----------



## redwings

Cathindy said:


> My first three H items! The scarf ring and square arrived already last month and the twilly came today! I’m afraid these silks are going to be a slippery slope since I already have a next square 90 on my radar
> View attachment 5629384
> View attachment 5629385
> View attachment 5629386


Oooh love the scarf and Twilly.


----------



## 880

redwings said:


> My SA gave me my best earliest b’day present for October unknowingly when he offered a bag even (I didn’t ask for a bag) when I just dropped by to buy a scarf and a pair of gold earrings as my own b’day gift. He remembered me mentioning that I like unusual bags.
> 
> My new bolide 31 skate!
> 
> View attachment 5628580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628582


I keep returning to this  it makes me so happy! And I adore the leather color! Perfection
did you post a pic of the skateboard underside? Would love to see please  ( or if I missed it, a link)


----------



## redwings

880 said:


> I keep returning to this  it makes me so happy! And I adore the leather color! Perfection
> did you post a pic of the skateboard underside? Would love to see please  ( or if I missed it, a link)


Sure! I took another pic of the underside in the special box and even the insides  (a lil hazy looking due to the shadows). Vert De Gris is really nice - it can look more grayish under certain lighting. The workmanship is really exceptional.
When my SA asked,” what do you think?”
Me: “Can I really _buy _it?”
He nodded his head.
Me: YES YES YES…


----------



## allanrvj

redwings said:


> Sure! I took another pic of the underside in the special box and even the insides  (a lil hazy looking due to the shadows). Vert De Gris is really nice - it can look more grayish under certain lighting. The workmanship is really exceptional.
> When my SA asked,” what do you think?”
> Me: “Can I really _buy _it?”
> He nodded his head.
> Me: YES YES YES…
> 
> View attachment 5629422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629423


it's really special


----------



## 880

redwings said:


> Sure! I took another pic of the underside in the special box and even the insides  (a lil hazy looking due to the shadows). Vert De Gris is really nice - it can look more grayish under certain lighting. The workmanship is really exceptional.
> When my SA asked,” what do you think?”
> Me: “Can I really _buy _it?”
> He nodded his head.
> Me: YES YES YES…
> 
> View attachment 5629422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629423


Thank you so much! It’s such a treat to see this! So happy for you


----------



## PrayersandPurses

maridsada said:


> Got it last week from Las Vegas
> 
> View attachment 5629317


Congratulations on your beautiful Constance! I love everything about it  Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Cathindy said:


> My first three H items! The scarf ring and square arrived already last month and the twilly came today! I’m afraid these silks are going to be a slippery slope since I already have a next square 90 on my radar
> View attachment 5629384
> View attachment 5629385
> View attachment 5629386


Congratulations on your first H items. Yup they are lol. Enjoy


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Book Worm said:


> Some recent & some not so recent purchases:
> - Terre D’Hermes gift set
> - Gamma buckle and belt
> - CSGM Grand Tralala
> - Oz mules Naturel w/ghw
> - Casaque do re boucles Muffler
> 
> View attachment 5629405


Congratulations Book Worm on all of your beautiful purchasesI love Terre D'Hermes Been purchasing it for my husband for 13 years. You certainly had a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Friscalating said:


> Popped out on my lunch break to pick up an Ariane ring, left with a Silky Pocket and an ostrich Calvi in deep blue to add to my collection
> 
> View attachment 5629409


Congratulations on all your purchases! Beautiful ring. Enjoy them all


----------



## PrayersandPurses

redwings said:


> Sure! I took another pic of the underside in the special box and even the insides  (a lil hazy looking due to the shadows). Vert De Gris is really nice - it can look more grayish under certain lighting. The workmanship is really exceptional.
> When my SA asked,” what do you think?”
> Me: “Can I really _buy _it?”
> He nodded his head.
> Me: YES YES YES…
> 
> View attachment 5629422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629423


Congratulations on your Bolide. The bottom is a work of art. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I was not really into Roulis until I saw this combo. Love at first sight! Shiny alligator in Bordeaux & matte alligator in Rouge Grenat.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I was not really into Roulis until I saw this combo. Love at first sight! Shiny alligator in Bordeaux & matte alligator in Rouge Grenat.
> 
> View attachment 5629758
> View attachment 5629759


Congratulations on your special bag! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## nat74

Book Worm said:


> Some recent & some not so recent purchases:
> - Terre D’Hermes gift set
> - Gamma buckle and belt
> - CSGM Grand Tralala
> - Oz mules Naturel w/ghw
> - Casaque do re boucles Muffler
> 
> View attachment 5629405


Love! I’ve been trying to get the Naturel Oz mules too but my SA doesn’t have them.


----------



## voguekelly711

jbeans said:


> Picked up this jacket juuuuust in time for fall!
> View attachment 5626681
> View attachment 5626682
> View attachment 5626683


 
Omg this is fabulous!


----------



## voguekelly711

ari said:


> Finally a new Kelly  ! Present from my dear husband.
> 
> View attachment 5618502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618506


So divine!!


----------



## Book Worm

nat74 said:


> Love! I’ve been trying to get the Naturel Oz mules too but my SA doesn’t have them.


I highly recommend these, elevates any outfit. 
I got these a couple months back. Im not sure where you’re located but there are still some sizes available on Canadian H.com.


----------



## Xthgirl

*2nd batch of items arrived.
My first Hermes rtw together with the equestrian leggings: jungle love sweater

Oran sandals in suede with strass (rose jaipur)

Rivale double tour leather bracelet phw, box leather*


----------



## sweetpea_2009

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I was not really into Roulis until I saw this combo. Love at first sight! Shiny alligator in Bordeaux & matte alligator in Rouge Grenat.
> 
> View attachment 5629758
> View attachment 5629759


Stunning!


----------



## in_mybag

My lovely SA surprised me with this lovely
Evelyne 16 in etoupe and gold hardware.  I’m in love!


----------



## maridsada

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful Constance! I love everything about it  Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## maridsada

Thank you


----------



## maridsada

maridsada said:


> Thank you


----------



## maridsada

Thank you


----------



## PrayersandPurses

htxgirl said:


> *2nd batch of items arrived.
> My first Hermes rtw together with the equestrian leggings: jungle love sweater
> 
> Oran sandals in suede with strass (rose jaipur)
> 
> Rivale double tour leather bracelet phw, box leather*
> 
> View attachment 5629807
> View attachment 5629808
> View attachment 5629809


Congratulations on all of your lovely purchases. Your watch is beautiful.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

in_mybag said:


> View attachment 5629891
> 
> 
> My lovely SA surprised me with this lovely
> Evelyne 16 in etoupe and gold hardware.  I’m in love!


Congratulations! I love the mini evelyne. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## nat74

Book Worm said:


> I highly recommend these, elevates any outfit.
> I got these a couple months back. Im not sure where you’re located but there are still some sizes available on Canadian H.com.


Yes, I got the black with rose gold hardware and been loving it so much now I wanted the Naturel color too. Thanks but I’m in the US.


----------



## in_mybag

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! I love the mini evelyne. Wear her in good health and happiness


 
Thank you!  I didn't think I needed it or that it would be my style, but when my SA showed it to me, I was IN LOVE with how mini and adorable it is.  Wearing it out for the first time today!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Herbag 2 in 1 backpack PM as a top handle with the small bag


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BowieFan1971 said:


> Vintage Herbag 2 in 1 backpack PM as a top handle with the small bag
> View attachment 5630227


Congratulations on your beautiful vintage! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## shayeliz7

deltalady said:


> 6 H Deco dinner plates. The wait was worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623521


Loooooove


----------



## shayeliz7

jennyp507 said:


> My last QB of the year is a good one
> 
> View attachment 5618292


Amazing!!! Literally perfect


----------



## Mapoon

Welcoming this little Hermes paper bag charm in rose mexico from in brand new condition priced below retail to my collection. It’s so cute and leather feels sooo soft! Looking forward to pair her with my bags  I prefer this colour to the orange one.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Finally a new Kelly  ! Present from my dear husband.
> 
> View attachment 5618502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618506


Ahhh a romantic gift from the heart 
My favorite Hermes red
What a special bag from your DH
Love!!!!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

allanrvj said:


> can't see anything


Oops! Don’t know what happened. I got 2 farming bags!


----------



## redwings

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Oops! Don’t know what happened. I got 2 farming bags!
> View attachment 5630917


The white and gold one reminds me of a milk bottle jar. They really fit their namesake. Cool looking, eye catching ‘bucket’ like bags though.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

redwings said:


> The white and gold one reminds me of a milk bottle jar. They really fit their namesake. Cool looking, eye catching ‘bucket’ like bags though.


100%. Looking forward to styling them once they arrive


----------



## shermes

Birkin 25 Sellier Epsom in Vert Amande with GHW

It’s such a beautiful colour, changes in different lighting - a true chameleon


----------



## Hermes Zen

I got my DH the Special Edition H08 Madison Watch to celebrate the new Flagship Boutique. The numbers 7, 0 & 6 in yellow represents the store address 706 Madison Ave and the yellow band tributes the iconic NYC yellow cabs.  185 pieces were made. I was told by my SA 185 represented how many stores H has at the time. I’ve not read it any where to confirm but wouldn’t be surprised this was true. I don’t think my SA would lie to me!  Love this watch and most importantly my DH does too!!  Oh in case someone is interested, the price was $7450.

Edit: not sure why the photo doesn’t seem to appear even though I said to add. Must be my connection.  I’ll try again later.


----------



## ILQA

Finally ! … after exactly 4 years of waiting… while I was recently telling myself I’d better forget about this bag … my SO K40 Togo gold & trench  arrived !! 
By the time I ordered it , they were still doing sellier in Togo, but since they changed in the meantime, they did a retourne … and I admit I like it better as it is in this size.
None of the SAs seemed to like the combination and size ! but personally I’m really happy with the result , it’s what I wanted to travel with. I didn’t want an all gold, I already have a BF B35 that fits that purpose and I needed a more casual look


----------



## DR2014

ILQA said:


> Finally ! … after exactly 4 years of waiting… while I was recently telling myself I’d better forget about this bag … my SO K40 Togo gold & trench  arrived !!
> By the time I ordered it , they were still doing sellier in Togo, but since they changed in the meantime, they did a retourne … and I admit I like it better as it is in this size.
> None of the SAs seemed to like the combination and size ! but personally I’m really happy with the result , it’s what I wanted to travel with. I didn’t want an all gold, I already have a BF B35 that fits that purpose and I needed a more casual look


It sounds amazing! Would you be willing to post a picture?


----------



## ILQA




----------



## DR2014

ILQA said:


> View attachment 5631078


Beautiful!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermes Zen said:


> I got my DH the Special Edition H08 Madison Watch to celebrate the new Flagship Boutique. The numbers 7, 0 & 6 in yellow represents the store address 706 Madison Ave and the yellow band tributes the iconic NYC yellow cabs.  185 pieces were made. I was told by my SA 185 represented how many stores H has at the time. I’ve not read it any where to confirm but wouldn’t be surprised this was true. I don’t think my SA would lie to me!  Love this watch and most importantly my DH does too!!  Oh in case someone is interested, the price was $7450.
> 
> Edit: not sure why the photo doesn’t seem to appear even though I said to add. Must be my connection.  I’ll try again later.


Congrats! More info and pictures of the watches have been posted in the NYC thread.


----------



## ILQA

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you !


----------



## PrayersandPurses

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Oops! Don’t know what happened. I got 2 farming bags!
> View attachment 5630917


Congratulations! These are so unique. Wear them in good health and happiness



shermes said:


> Birkin 25 Sellier Epsom in Vert Amande with GHW
> 
> It’s such a beautiful colour, changes in different lighting - a true chameleon
> View attachment 5631008
> 
> View attachment 5631009


Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness



theluckypenny said:


> My latest Hermes purchase wasn't actually for a bag but a custom painting on my bag. I'd really been wanting something with a huge pop of color on my white Hermes. The white had an irreparable ink stain and was a total eye sore and I just wanted to make it crazy and make it my style. I reached out to Zavala Bespoke (a Colorado artist) and she made it the edgy pop art bag I've always wanted. When I tell you I get stopped in the street. I'm not kidding. I can't take this thing out without a dozen compliments. I was nervous at first but now I'm addicted to custom paintings. haha. This was the first of MANY... I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 5631013


I love this



ILQA said:


> View attachment 5631078


Congratulations on your special Kelly. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Oops! Don’t know what happened. I got 2 farming bags!
> View attachment 5630917


LOVE this bag!!!
Well done you


----------



## tinkerbell68

theluckypenny said:


> My latest Hermes purchase wasn't actually for a bag but a custom painting on my bag. I'd really been wanting something with a huge pop of color on my white Hermes. The white had an irreparable ink stain and was a total eye sore and I just wanted to make it crazy and make it my style. I reached out to Zavala Bespoke (a Colorado artist) and she made it the edgy pop art bag I've always wanted. When I tell you I get stopped in the street. I'm not kidding. I can't take this thing out without a dozen compliments. I was nervous at first but now I'm addicted to custom paintings. haha. This was the first of MANY... I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 5631013


Wow! So cool! What type of leather is it? Almost looks like Swift...a perfect canvas!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

ILQA said:


> View attachment 5631078


Beautiful combo! Congratulations. I cannot believe it showed up 4 years later. That's the longest SO I've heard, and I love that it finally popped up. I believe in patience, but wow- that's serious next level patience. Incredible! Thrilled for you!


----------



## Hermes Zen

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats! More info and pictures of the watches have been posted in the NYC thread.


Cool !  Thank you @acrowcounted !!


----------



## cad33

My new items from hermes boston today….i am so excited to rock my free shoes. Also, didn’t know that hermes made umbrellas- it is pretty sturdy.


----------



## foxyqt

shermes said:


> Birkin 25 Sellier Epsom in Vert Amande with GHW
> 
> It’s such a beautiful colour, changes in different lighting - a true chameleon
> View attachment 5631008
> 
> View attachment 5631009


Oh wow! She is absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## kerebear

An Avalon III pillow in Coco/Camomille to go with my blanket! I originally only planned on getting the blanket but getting the matching pillows had been living rent free in my mind for a couple weeks lol. So unnecessary but sooo cute   the lighting doesn’t really do them justice, sorry


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

I got the flatteuse 60 boot, my first luxury boot! They work great over jeans and zip up, two huge features I wanted. 

One of the things I like doing with Hermes double tour bracelets is wear them as chokers. ^_^ This is a T1, smallest size. I might trade for a T2 just for a tiny bit more slack.


----------



## GloWW0rM

ILQA said:


> Finally ! … after exactly 4 years of waiting… while I was recently telling myself I’d better forget about this bag … my SO K40 Togo gold & trench  arrived !!
> By the time I ordered it , they were still doing sellier in Togo, but since they changed in the meantime, they did a retourne … and I admit I like it better as it is in this size.
> None of the SAs seemed to like the combination and size ! but personally I’m really happy with the result , it’s what I wanted to travel with. I didn’t want an all gold, I already have a BF B35 that fits that purpose and I needed a more casual look


Wow, 4 years! But completely worth the wait - it’s beautiful and I love the combination too. Unique, congratulations.


----------



## teathyme

in_mybag said:


> View attachment 5629891
> 
> 
> My lovely SA surprised me with this lovely
> Evelyne 16 in etoupe and gold hardware.  I’m in love!


This is so cute! It pairs so well with your charm


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cad33 said:


> My new items from hermes boston today….i am so excited to rock my free shoes. Also, didn’t know that hermes made umbrellas- it is pretty sturdy.
> 
> View attachment 5631340


Congratulations on all of your purchases Cute umbrella!


kereneve said:


> An Avalon III pillow in Coco/Camomille to go with my blanket! I originally only planned on getting the blanket but getting the matching pillows had been living rent free in my mind for a couple weeks lol. So unnecessary but sooo cute   the lighting doesn’t really do them justice, sorry
> 
> View attachment 5631363


Congratulations on your blanket and pillow. Beautiful colour


EdgyBagsPlz said:


> I got the flatteuse 60 boot, my first luxury boot! They work great over jeans and zip up, two huge features I wanted.
> 
> One of the things I like doing with Hermes double tour bracelets is wear them as chokers. ^_^ This is a T1, smallest size. I might trade for a T2 just for a tiny bit more slack.
> 
> View attachment 5631416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631417


Congratulations on your new boots!. That bracelet looks great on you as a choker


----------



## ILQA

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your special Kelly. Wear her in good health and happiness


thank you !


AnEyefortheBest said:


> Beautiful combo! Congratulations. I cannot believe it showed up 4 years later. That's the longest SO I've heard, and I love that it finally popped up. I believe in patience, but wow- that's serious next level patience. Incredible! Thrilled for you!


Thank you ! … yes, incredible, ordered in 10.2018 ! Another one, ordered after this one, took « only » 18 months, I found that super fast !


GloWW0rM said:


> Wow, 4 years! But completely worth the wait - it’s beautiful and I love the combination too. Unique, congratulations.


Thank you very much !


----------



## tinkerbell68

With thanks to @jbeans re sizing I just picked up my ticket to ban island…


----------



## jbeans

tinkerbell68 said:


> With thanks to @jbeans re sizing I just picked up my ticket to ban island…
> View attachment 5631874


Omg the white looks amazing on you!  Love it!!


----------



## 880

tinkerbell68 said:


> With thanks to @jbeans re sizing I just picked up my ticket to ban island…
> View attachment 5631874


love this! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Vintage Box Kelly 32 black.  Always wanted one— not a new one, a vintage Kelly.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Vertige Cœur bracelet, large model in   size XS.


----------



## DR2014

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Vertige Cœur bracelet, large model in   size XS.
> 
> View attachment 5632149
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632151


I love that!!


----------



## diane278

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Oops! Don’t know what happened. I got 2 farming bags!
> View attachment 5630917


Congratulations! I’m so jealous!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Latest fall goodies…


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

DR2014 said:


> I love that!!


Thank you!


----------



## WingNut

I finally got reallllly lucky on Hermes.com!

Saw this beauty pop up and was actually able to check out. 24/24 29 in Fauve BF. I was a tiny bit hesitant with the PHW, as I'm an almost exclusively GHW girl, but realized I really like the more casual vibe with PHW on this given the white topstitching, and I do occasionally wear silver-toned jewelry. Hoping this helps me with a little more variety!


----------



## addiCCted

WingNut said:


> I finally got reallllly lucky on Hermes.com!
> 
> Saw this beauty pop up and was actually able to check out. 24/24 29 in Fauve BF. I was a tiny bit hesitant with the PHW, as I'm an almost exclusively GHW girl, but realized I really like the more casual vibe with PHW on this given the white topstitching, and I do occasionally wear silver-toned jewelry. Hoping this helps me with a little more variety!
> 
> View attachment 5632341



Gorgeous!!! I want that one too...how do you plan on carrying it? Can your wrist fit through it or do you have to hold it top handle? Also, does the heat stamp match the hardware or is it tonal? I read BF stamps matches the leather but I've seen some that have gold foil stamps?


----------



## WingNut

addiCCted said:


> Gorgeous!!! I want that one too...how do you plan on carrying it? Can your wrist fit through it or do you have to hold it top handle? Also, does the heat stamp match the hardware or is it tonal? I read BF stamps matches the leather but I've seen some that have gold foil stamps?


Thanks. I plan to carry mostly handheld, or shoulder. Arm can slip through if I don't have a bulky sleeve. I answered your question in the other thread with a photo.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

diane278 said:


> Congratulations! I’m so jealous!


Thank u!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

WingNut said:


> I finally got reallllly lucky on Hermes.com!
> 
> Saw this beauty pop up and was actually able to check out. 24/24 29 in Fauve BF. I was a tiny bit hesitant with the PHW, as I'm an almost exclusively GHW girl, but realized I really like the more casual vibe with PHW on this given the white topstitching, and I do occasionally wear silver-toned jewelry. Hoping this helps me with a little more variety!
> 
> View attachment 5632341


Ah...stunning! Looking forward to seeing some action shots!


----------



## redwings

WingNut said:


> I finally got reallllly lucky on Hermes.com!
> 
> Saw this beauty pop up and was actually able to check out. 24/24 29 in Fauve BF. I was a tiny bit hesitant with the PHW, as I'm an almost exclusively GHW girl, but realized I really like the more casual vibe with PHW on this given the white topstitching, and I do occasionally wear silver-toned jewelry. Hoping this helps me with a little more variety!
> 
> View attachment 5632341


omg I am SOOOO JELLY


----------



## sweetpea_2009

A week or so ago I was able to add this 24/24 craie/beton bag to my cart and check out from the Hermes website. I feel so fortunate with the 2 neutral H bags I’ve been able to purchase. 

Had to borrow a Twilly from my cousin until I can make it into town for a boutique visit. I need more practice with my Twilly game lol


----------



## hclubfan

WingNut said:


> I finally got reallllly lucky on Hermes.com!
> 
> Saw this beauty pop up and was actually able to check out. 24/24 29 in Fauve BF. I was a tiny bit hesitant with the PHW, as I'm an almost exclusively GHW girl, but realized I really like the more casual vibe with PHW on this given the white topstitching, and I do occasionally wear silver-toned jewelry. Hoping this helps me with a little more variety!
> 
> View attachment 5632341


Gorgeous!! That exact bag is at the top of my current wish list! Enjoy!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

My NYC Madison Store purchases. Had a blast going through the new flagship store with a dear friend.


----------



## addiCCted

WingNut said:


> Thanks. I plan to carry mostly handheld, or shoulder. Arm can slip through if I don't have a bulky sleeve. I answered your question in the other thread with a photo.


Thanks for taking the time! The shoulder strap doesn't look very long, will you need a different strap to crossbody it? Also how do you like wearing it on the shoulder? Does it lay weird bc the straps are on the back? It feels like this is a top handle carry bag. What do you think after using it, do you agree? Im debating whether to get the 35 (?) instead.  I prefer "crook of the arm" to "top handle".  I wanted shoulder carry of the 29 but if it doesnt lay right I might as well just get the 35 and carry it on the arm.  Unless I can add a longerstrap and do cross body......sigh... sorry for so many questions.


----------



## DoggieBags

addiCCted said:


> Thanks for taking the time! The shoulder strap doesn't look very long, will you need a different strap to crossbody it? Also how do you like wearing it on the shoulder? Does it lay weird bc the straps are on the back? It feels like this is a top handle carry bag. What do you think after using it, do you agree? Im debating whether to get the 35 (?) instead.  I prefer "crook of the arm" to "top handle".  I wanted shoulder carry of the 29 but if it doesnt lay right I might as well just get the 35 and carry it on the arm.  Unless I can add a longerstrap and do cross body......sigh... sorry for so many questions.


There is a whole thread that discusses the pros and cons of the different sizes of the 24/24





						New Hermes Bag: 2018 24/24 Bag
					

A friend sent me this pic. Seems like a new H bag. Looks nice and soft. Anyone with intel?   Thanks.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Ladybaga

tinkerbell68 said:


> With thanks to @jbeans re sizing I just picked up my ticket to ban island…
> View attachment 5631874


You are gorgeous, Tinkerbell! You could be an Hermes model! This coat is worth every single penny, and paired with that pretty scarf, you have a signature look! So chic and fabulous!!!


----------



## Ladybaga

cali_to_ny said:


> Latest fall goodies…
> View attachment 5632235


I love everything you bought! I really really really want that American Quilts shawl. I am waiting patiently for my boutique to get them in. Your colorway is the one I want!


----------



## Ladybaga

sweetpea_2009 said:


> A week or so ago I was able to add this 24/24 craie/beton bag to my cart and check out from the Hermes website. I feel so fortunate with the 2 neutral H bags I’ve been able to purchase.
> 
> Had to borrow a Twilly from my cousin until I can make it into town for a boutique visit. I need more practice with my Twilly game lol
> 
> View attachment 5632489


This is so pretty and fresh! Perhaps your cousin will see how lovely this twilly looks on your bag and will give it to you?
Cousin, if you are reading this, sweetpea needs this twilly!


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> My NYC Madison Store purchases. Had a blast going through the new flagship store with a dear friend.
> 
> View attachment 5632492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632498
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632503


Fantastic haul, Hermes Zen! I love the variety of your goodies! Is that a guitar pic tucked in behind the guitar charm? So clever of Hermes.  Nothing is better than shopping for H with a friend! I can't wait to visit the store when I'm in NYC!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Ladybaga said:


> This is so pretty and fresh! Perhaps your cousin will see how lovely this twilly looks on your bag and will give it to you?
> Cousin, if you are reading this, sweetpea needs this twilly!


Thank you!  I am so taking a screenshot of this post and texting it to her.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ladybaga said:


> Fantastic haul, Hermes Zen! I love the variety of your goodies! Is that a guitar pic tucked in behind the guitar charm? So clever of Hermes.  Nothing is better than shopping for H with a friend! I can't wait to visit the store when I'm in NYC!!


Thanks so much Ladybaga!!  It is a metal pick and I didn’t even know until I turned the charm over to take a picture. LOL  I just liked it as a bag charm.

Enjoy your time at the NYC Madison store when you visit!!  Worth a visit.


----------



## bagsaddicts

Mini kelly graphite ghw & twilly doll. Also a dogon card holder in blue nuit. Love love love everything about this visit!


----------



## kerebear

@PrayersandPurses thank you!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Vintage Box Kelly 32 black.  Always wanted one— not a new one, a vintage Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631986


Congratulations! The epitome of a Vintage Kelly imo: the size, the colour, the leather, the hardware. Very happy you found one. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Vintage Box Kelly 32 black.  Always wanted one— not a new one, a vintage Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631986


What a gorgeous lady, congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! The epitome of a Vintage Kelly imo: the size, the colour, the leather, the hardware. Very happy you found one. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you so much! I always wanted a vintage Kelly in black box with gold hardware.  It’s such a classic!!  Thanks again


----------



## Ruedubac

Hermes Zen said:


> My NYC Madison Store purchases. Had a blast going through the new flagship store with a dear friend.
> 
> View attachment 5632492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632498
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632503


Hi, The bag charm with the metal at the back. What is that metal?
I live in Paris and my local store never displayed that and I have been collecting Rodeos for awhile and this might be a good one for my bag charm collection. 

p.s. Funny that at first, I did not realize your nick name is 'hermes zen', I thought that bag charm is called Hermes Zen.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Ruedubac said:


> Hi, The bag charm with the metal at the back. What is that metal?
> I live in Paris and my local store never displayed that and I have been collecting Rodeos for awhile and this might be a good one for my bag charm collection.
> 
> p.s. Funny that at first, I did not realize your nick name is 'hermes zen', I thought that bag charm is called Hermes Zen.


Hi !  I too collect bag charms and reason for adding this guitar charm. It’s a metal guitar pick on the back side made of palladium is my guess.  You are so lucky to live in Paris!!  I love Petit H and if you haven’t already, check out their owl bag charm!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi !  I too collect bag charms and reason for adding this guitar charm. It’s a metal guitar pick on the back side made of palladium is my guess.  You are so lucky to live in Paris!!  I love Petit H and if you haven’t already, check out their owl bag charm!


omg! Did I hear 'Owl' bag charm???
I have a thing for owls..love them  
The woman who loathes bag charms is now obsessed with The guitar charm, (so rock n roll so me! and my DH plays bass so he could use the plectrum) The Budy and now I HAVE to see this owl


----------



## xray

Nice sweater coat - I like the padded quilted lining...


----------



## Hermes Zen

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> omg! Did I hear 'Owl' bag charm???
> I have a thing for owls..love them
> The woman who loathes bag charms is now obsessed with The guitar charm, (so rock n roll so me! and my DH plays bass so he could use the plectrum) The Budy and now I HAVE to see this owl


Your DH will love the guitar charm for his guitar case OR your handbag!

Here’s my post with the owl charms. Super cute!!






						What is your latest Hermes purchase?
					

Went to the store today, for the first time this year. Picked up some accessories. Zebra Pegasus giant triangle in marine, braided oran sandals in noir, Hermesistible in Rose Kola, Neobain case, Hermes Bain, and small Bolide case. Waiting for a few other things on order




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Hermes Zen said:


> Your DH will love the guitar charm for his guitar case OR your handbag!
> 
> Here’s my post with the owl charms. Super cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your latest Hermes purchase?
> 
> 
> Went to the store today, for the first time this year. Picked up some accessories. Zebra Pegasus giant triangle in marine, braided oran sandals in noir, Hermesistible in Rose Kola, Neobain case, Hermes Bain, and small Bolide case. Waiting for a few other things on order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Ah! Now I remember that post....
They are adorable and each one has its own character


----------



## GabrielleS

WingNut said:


> I finally got reallllly lucky on Hermes.com!
> 
> Saw this beauty pop up and was actually able to check out. 24/24 29 in Fauve BF. I was a tiny bit hesitant with the PHW, as I'm an almost exclusively GHW girl, but realized I really like the more casual vibe with PHW on this given the white topstitching, and I do occasionally wear silver-toned jewelry. Hoping this helps me with a little more variety!
> 
> View attachment 5632341


That is amazing. I love barenia. Wear it in good health and happiness!!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> My NYC Madison Store purchases. Had a blast going through the new flagship store with a dear friend.
> 
> View attachment 5632492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632493
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632496
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632497
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632498
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632499
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632503


OMG!! Beautiful haul!! I love that KDT!! It's that limited edition just for the opening? And that guitar charm wow!!! it's soo nice!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> OMG!! Beautiful haul!! I love that KDT!! It's that limited edition just for the opening? And that guitar charm wow!!! it's soo nice!!!


Thank you so much Mapoon!  I was told the KDT was limited edition but no mention it was for the opening so not sure it is. Saw an article on 11 things made for Madison opening and it wasn’t listed.


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

Just bought these yummies! The Trim II 31 is my first Hermes bag - couldn't resist the orange! It's such an uplifting color to my eyes. The Twilly will adorn her in a bow. Had to have the scarf to match  Can't wait for them to arrive! I hope I'll love it as much as I anticipate? I'm more of a Chanel Addict


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Just bought these yummies! The Trim II 31 is my first Hermes bag - couldn't resist the orange! It's such an uplifting color to my eyes. The Twilly will adorn her in a bow.  Had to have the scarf to match  Can't wait for them to arrive!
> View attachment 5633230
> View attachment 5633231
> View attachment 5633233


Congratulations on your beautiful first H bag. And your twilly!. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## Mapoon

Just received my new pair of mini pop H earrings for my collection! It’s been awhile since I saw a new colourway online so there it was, add to cart and here it is! This is in a new colour called Bleu Sature.


----------



## redwings

Mapoon said:


> Just received my new pair of mini pop H earrings for my collection! It’s been awhile since I saw a new colourway online so there it was, add to cart and here it is! This is in a new colour called Bleu Sature.
> 
> View attachment 5633298


Very nice striking blue.


----------



## Mapoon

redwings said:


> Very nice striking blue.


Thank you so much!! It's a very nice shade of blue...not too light (like blue zephyr) and not too dark (navy)


----------



## redwings

Ex libris earrings in rose gold.

Unfortunately, my ears can’t take cosmetic jewelry so gold is the only way.


----------



## Meta

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Just bought these yummies! The Trim II 31 is my first Hermes bag - couldn't resist the orange! It's such an uplifting color to my eyes. The Twilly will adorn her in a bow. Had to have the scarf to match  Can't wait for them to arrive! I hope I'll love it as much as I anticipate? I'm more of a Chanel Addict
> View attachment 5633230
> View attachment 5633231
> View attachment 5633233


 on your first H purchases! I would however suggest returning the scarf because that design Au Coeur de la Vie never came in a 140cm format.   Hope you get the Trim authenticated as well once you receive it! (Check out Bababebi's website for that)


----------



## periogirl28

tinkerbell68 said:


> With thanks to @jbeans re sizing I just picked up my ticket to ban island…
> View attachment 5631874


This is totally, totally chic! Looks A-Mazing on you.


----------



## tinkerbell68

periogirl28 said:


> This is totally, totally chic! Looks A-Mazing on you.


Thank you! It's a great jacket...now I just have to wait for it to cool down in the PNW so that I can wear it!


----------



## WingNut

Mapoon said:


> Just received my new pair of mini pop H earrings for my collection! It’s been awhile since I saw a new colourway online so there it was, add to cart and here it is! This is in a new colour called Bleu Sature.
> 
> View attachment 5633298


Those are really nice. Would love to see modeling photos!


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful first H bag. And your twilly!. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you


Meta said:


> on your first H purchases! I would however suggest returning the scarf because that design Au Coeur de la Vie never came in a 140cm format.   Hope you get the Trim authenticated as well once you receive it! (Check out Bababebi's website for that)


:0 Wow! Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Thank you
> 
> :0 Wow! Thanks for the heads up!!!


Meta, going forward, is there a place where I can check what motif came in what size,  etc.? Thanks xxxooo


----------



## Meta

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Meta, going forward, is there a place where I can check what motif came in what size,  etc.? Thanks xxxooo


You can ask for scarf authentication on this thread.


----------



## rachrach1017

Found my size in Milan (my home store don’t have it ) Just in time for the winter. My teddy bear high top


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

Meta said:


> You can ask for scarf authentication on this thread.


Thanks again. I was able to cancel the 140cm fake


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Just bought these yummies! The Trim II 31 is my first Hermes bag - couldn't resist the orange! It's such an uplifting color to my eyes. The Twilly will adorn her in a bow. Had to have the scarf to match  Can't wait for them to arrive! I hope I'll love it as much as I anticipate? I'm more of a Chanel Addict
> View attachment 5633230
> View attachment 5633231
> View attachment 5633233


Thanks to a very helpful member, I was able to cancel the purchase of the large scarf as apparently Hermes never offered that design in 140cm  Hopefully I can find the real deal in 90cm as I love it!


----------



## papertiger

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Thanks again. I was able to cancel the 140cm fake



Thank goodness! Well done. 

I'm going to have to remove the pic of it from your first post. Luckily there are so many lovely orange scarves to co-ord. 

Congrats on all else!


----------



## Sammi709

I’ve been stalking the website for a while and snatched it up as soon as it came back in stock last week (and in my size). It’s finally arrived today and became mine!!!


----------



## bagsaddicts

Bride-a-brac rocabar (pm). Mosaique au 24 platinum square plate


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

Meta said:


> on your first H purchases! I would however suggest returning the scarf because that design Au Coeur de la Vie never came in a 140cm format.  Hope you get the Trim authenticated as well once you receive it! (Check out Bababebi's website for that)


The bag arrived and is authentic and awesome! I researched online about how to authenticate,  and all the signs are there - double hand stitching, varied leather grain, unique hardware,  etc.. Love the orange! Wish I knew the name of the exact shade


----------



## diane278

I am currently quarantined at home with Covid (symptom-free luckily). During my time in lockdown, I’ve been shopping online. I consider it a form of medical self-care.  Included in this mini-spree, is a pouch from H. It arrived today. It’s Noir and Sesame. I’ll use it like I use my TPM’s.
As it has D-rings on the back, I figured I’d use my non-H TPM straps on it.
Sorry about the large  size.  I had trouble getting them to load…..


----------



## 880

diane278 said:


> I am currently quarantined at home with Covid (symptom-free luckily). During my time in lockdown, I’ve been shopping online. I consider it a form of medical self-care.  Included in this mini-spree, is a pouch from H. It arrived today. It’s Noir and Sesame. I’ll use it like I use my TPM’s.
> As it has D-rings on the back, I figured I’d use my non-H TPM straps on it.
> Sorry about the large  size.  I had trouble getting them to load…..
> View attachment 5634621
> View attachment 5634624


I love this. I’m glad you are symptom free, and hope that you have a speedy recovery.  Hugs


----------



## PrayersandPurses

diane278 said:


> I am currently quarantined at home with Covid (symptom-free luckily). During my time in lockdown, I’ve been shopping online. I consider it a form of medical self-care.  Included in this mini-spree, is a pouch from H. It arrived today. It’s Noir and Sesame. I’ll use it like I use my TPM’s.
> As it has D-rings on the back, I figured I’d use my non-H TPM straps on it.
> Sorry about the large  size.  I had trouble getting them to load…..
> View attachment 5634621
> View attachment 5634624


I am sorry to hear you're stuck at home. But happy to hear you're okay I've had Covid twice so far and it's a b*&%$!
Love your pouch. Retail therapy is wonderful! Wishing you good health and happiness


----------



## diane278

880 said:


> I love this. I’m glad you are symptom free, and hope that you have a speedy recovery.  Hugs





PrayersandPurses said:


> I am sorry to hear you're stuck at home. But happy to hear you're okay I've had Covid twice so far and it's a b*&%$!
> Love your pouch. Retail therapy is wonderful! Wishing you good health and happiness


Thank you for the well wishes. I have followed up my H order by ordering my body weight in red licorice from Amazon. The day is young….I can still order more stuff!


----------



## Love Of My Life

diane278 said:


> Thank you for the well wishes. I have followed up my H order by ordering my body weight in red licorice from Amazon. The day is young….I can still order more stuff!


 A girl after my own heart on multiple accounts.. Feel better & enjoy the "red licorice"


----------



## jbeans

Just got these Avenue sandals from the private sale in NYC.  Love at first sight with the pastels


----------



## mmvv22

jbeans said:


> Just got these Avenue sandals from the private sale in NYC.  Love at first sight with the pastels
> View attachment 5634999


These are gorgeous !! Congrats on purchase. Do you mind me asking what was original price and whats sale price? I’m far away from being a customer who offered a private sale incineration. Hopefully one day I will reach that status.


----------



## jbeans

mmvv22 said:


> These are gorgeous !! Congrats on purchase. Do you mind me asking what was original price and whats sale price? I’m far away from being a customer who offered a private sale incineration. Hopefully one day I will reach that status.


Thank you!  The retail price for these is the same as the other color ways for Avenue sandals around 1000usd. All shoes were 50% off at the sale.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jbeans said:


> Just got these Avenue sandals from the private sale in NYC.  Love at first sight with the pastels
> View attachment 5634999


Congratulations on your new sandals! They're even more beautiful at 50% off


----------



## cad33

Thanks to an amazing colleague who visited madison store i got my second calvi duo in kraft.


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

Finally got my Etoupe Evelyne 29 with GHW and a Kelly Pocket Belt!


----------



## lala2345

I bought this for a friend's wedding gift: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/cheval-d-orient-square-plate-n-5-P009845P/ 
Also waiting for a pair of brown Chypre sandals.


----------



## Elly_N

Stopped by the boutique this morning and picked up some lovelies ☺️

Flore 60 mule in naturel
Collier de chien 50 belt in box noir ghw
Marble silk Fouets et badines scarf 90
Bride a brac pm in orange feu
Nourishing oil


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cad33 said:


> Thanks to an amazing colleague who visited madison store i got my second calvi duo in kraft.
> 
> View attachment 5635482


Congratulations on your calvi duo


----------



## PrayersandPurses

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> Finally got my Etoupe Evelyne 29 with GHW and a Kelly Pocket Belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635557
> View attachment 5635558


Congratulations! I love the Evelyne. And this size looks beautiful on you! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## papertiger

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> Finally got my Etoupe Evelyne 29 with GHW and a Kelly Pocket Belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635557
> View attachment 5635558


Agree with others, this looks great on you


----------



## jellyv

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> I researched online about how to authenticate,  and all the signs are there


Without deep expertise you can be mistaken and defrauded.  As @Meta noted, if you want to know if your bag _actually_ is authentic, get it authenticated.


----------



## 880

Sample sale purchases (mine are the first pic). DH went later, and found the stuff in the other pics. I really wish that some of the mens shoes and jackets were made in womens sizes  I hope everyone who has the opportunity to go has fun and finds great things

crossposted in NY sample sale thread
 khaki shirt dress, khaki canvas jacket with leather trim, and three pairs of shoes. (RTW 70%; shoes 50%)
DHs, engineering boots with sneaker sole (he says very comfy); techno jacket with leather hood and pockets; and mens CSGM scarves.






ETA:my purchases in the first pic
 trail goatskin metallic sneakers: 500 USD (50%)
roxane goatskin/lizard mules: 775 USD
andrene low boot:712.50 USD
mens 140 CSGM scarf: 575 USD
Parachute beige toast shirt dress: 480 USD (RTW 70%) (originally 1600)
washed cotton garbardine leather detail jacket : 1155 USD ( originally 3850)


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> Sample sale purchases (mine are the first pic). DH went later, and found the stuff in the other pics. I really wish that some of the mens shoes and jackets were made in womens sizes  I hope everyone who has the opportunity to go has fun and finds great things
> 
> crossposted in NY sample sale thread
> khaki shirt dress, khaki canvas jacket with leather trim, and three pairs of shoes. (RTW 70%; shoes 50%)
> DHs, engineering boots with sneaker sole (he says very comfy); techno jacket with leather hood and pockets; and mens CSGM scarves.
> 
> View attachment 5636155
> View attachment 5636156
> View attachment 5636157
> View attachment 5636158
> 
> ETA:my purchases in the first pic
> trail goatskin metallic sneakers: 500 USD (50%)
> roxane goatskin/lizard mules: 775 USD
> andrene low boot:712.50 USD
> mens 140 CSGM scarf: 575 USD
> Parachute beige toast shirt dress: 480 USD (RTW 70%) (originally 1600)
> washed cotton garbardine leather detail jacket : 1155 USD ( originally 3850)


Wow 70% off is amazing! Congratulations on all your purchases!


----------



## Helventara

880 said:


> Sample sale purchases (mine are the first pic). DH went later, and found the stuff in the other pics. I really wish that some of the mens shoes and jackets were made in womens sizes  I hope everyone who has the opportunity to go has fun and finds great things
> 
> crossposted in NY sample sale thread
> khaki shirt dress, khaki canvas jacket with leather trim, and three pairs of shoes. (RTW 70%; shoes 50%)
> DHs, engineering boots with sneaker sole (he says very comfy); techno jacket with leather hood and pockets; and mens CSGM scarves.
> 
> 
> ETA:my purchases in the first pic
> trail goatskin metallic sneakers: 500 USD (50%)
> roxane goatskin/lizard mules: 775 USD
> andrene low boot:712.50 USD
> mens 140 CSGM scarf: 575 USD
> Parachute beige toast shirt dress: 480 USD (RTW 70%) (originally 1600)
> washed cotton garbardine leather detail jacket : 1155 USD ( originally 3850)


May I know the name of the blue CGSM, please, if you remember and so inclined?  Thank you. It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

Couldn't resist LaPromenade du Matin in cashmere/silk 140cm. All of my fav colors - Corail / Menthol / Vieux Rose. Just delish


----------



## Fashionista2

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> Finally got my Etoupe Evelyne 29 with GHW and a Kelly Pocket Belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635557
> View attachment 5635558


I really love the Evelyne.


----------



## Fashionista2

Elly_N said:


> Stopped by the boutique this morning and picked up some lovelies ☺️
> 
> Flore 60 mule in naturel
> Collier de chien 50 belt in box noir ghw
> Marble silk Fouets et badines scarf 90
> Bride a brac pm in orange feu
> Nourishing oil
> 
> View attachment 5635654


That belt is gorgeous. What's the price if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Elly_N

Fashionista2 said:


> That belt is gorgeous. What's the price if you don't mind me asking.


Thank you! It was $3,325 usd before tax ☺️


----------



## WKN

Didn't manage to get a leather appointment during my holiday in Paris but I wasn't upset as my SO decided to arrive early (had her done in November 2021 and was told that it may take up to two years). My birthday present from DH - so precious, I mean, both present and DH!  Presenting my new baby: B25 in noir, matte alligator, RGHW, poix stitching, and jaune ambre lining (because yellow makes me happy). I also got a Petit h pendant at the H Sevres store with my new baby in mind - I finally found the use for my twilly doll - planning to use them as a bag charm.


----------



## redwings

My SA contacted me today to look at the new scarfs which came in. Ended up with the following haul today:
- Gallop Bracelet (silver)
- Chypre black sandals (chanced on it - lucky me)
- Legend sandals (tan)
- Scarf ( I forgot the name but it’s Hermes Japanized) : I saw it and I was like yes I WANT IT! Edit : it is called Les Artisans d'Hermes scarf.
- twilly (also forgot the name lol) but it’s so futuristic cool!

plus a free sample 24 hr eau de toilette.

My Hermes SA is awesome!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

WKN said:


> Didn't manage to get a leather appointment during my holiday in Paris but I wasn't upset as my SO decided to arrive early (had her done in November 2021 and was told that it may take up to two years). My birthday present from DH - so precious, I mean, both present and DH!  Presenting my new baby: B25 in noir, matte alligator, RGHW, poix stitching, and jaune ambre lining (because yellow makes me happy). I also got a Petit h pendant at the H Sevres store with my new baby in mind - I finally found the use for my twilly doll - planning to use them as a bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636626
> View attachment 5636627
> View attachment 5636628
> View attachment 5636629


Happy birthday and congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Yellow makes me happy too. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

redwings said:


> My SA contacted me today to look at the new scarfs which came in. Ended up with the following haul today:
> - Gallop Bracelet (silver)
> - Chypre black sandals (chanced on it - lucky me)
> - Legend sandals (tan)
> - Scarf ( I forgot the name but it’s Hermes Japanized) : I saw it and I was like yes I WANT IT! Edit : it is called Les Artisans d'Hermes scarf.
> - twilly (also forgot the name lol) but it’s so futuristic cool!
> 
> plus a free sample 24 hr eau de toilette.
> 
> My Hermes SA is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 5636632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636635


Congratulations on all your purchases Enjoy wearing them all.


----------



## 880

WKN said:


> Didn't manage to get a leather appointment during my holiday in Paris but I wasn't upset as my SO decided to arrive early (had her done in November 2021 and was told that it may take up to two years). My birthday present from DH - so precious, I mean, both present and DH!  Presenting my new baby: B25 in noir, matte alligator, RGHW, poix stitching, and jaune ambre lining (because yellow makes me happy). I also got a Petit h pendant at the H Sevres store with my new baby in mind - I finally found the use for my twilly doll - planning to use them as a bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636626
> View attachment 5636627
> View attachment 5636628
> View attachment 5636629


Wow, so beautiful! Happy birthday and best wishes for many many more ! 

some sale shoes


----------



## Ladybaga

WKN said:


> Didn't manage to get a leather appointment during my holiday in Paris but I wasn't upset as my SO decided to arrive early (had her done in November 2021 and was told that it may take up to two years). My birthday present from DH - so precious, I mean, both present and DH!  Presenting my new baby: B25 in noir, matte alligator, RGHW, poix stitching, and jaune ambre lining (because yellow makes me happy). I also got a Petit h pendant at the H Sevres store with my new baby in mind - I finally found the use for my twilly doll - planning to use them as a bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636626
> View attachment 5636627
> View attachment 5636628
> View attachment 5636629


This is an exceptional bag! Matte gator is my favorite! I also love the happy yellow interior. Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

Picked up my first birkin today 30 cm Etain in Togo


----------



## fabdiva

Saw this here on TPF, fell in love and drove like a bat out of hell. It just arrived at my boutique yesterday.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> Picked up my first birkin today 30 cm Etain in Togo
> 
> View attachment 5637500


Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Love Gris Etain  Wear her in good health and happiness



fabdiva said:


> Saw this here on TPF, fell in love and drove like a bat out of hell. It just arrived at my boutique yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5637514
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637516
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637523


Congratulations on this gorgeous scarf. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## speckle

Hi H lovers! I’m new here and just started shopping with Hermes at my local boutique  my first trip I bought: 

1. Grand Theatre Nouveau shawl 140 in Blanc / Rose / Jaune Pâle
2. Ariane wedding band in rose gold
3. Chaine d'ancre earrings, very small model in rose gold


----------



## WKN

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy birthday and congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Yellow makes me happy too. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you so much for your best wishes! I can just stare at her all day long! DH is bemused with all the fuss and attention this baby receives at the store!



880 said:


> Wow, so beautiful! Happy birthday and best wishes for many many more !


Thank you so much for your best wishes. I take that to be "many many more" bags (and birthdays)! Ahah!



Ladybaga said:


> This is an exceptional bag! Matte gator is my favorite! I also love the happy yellow interior. Gorgeous bag!!!


Thank you! She's my first "full" exotic and gator bag! Had a tough time deciding the type of leather during the ALC consultation because I also love them shiny crocs as well. We decided on black for my first exotic - ironically for someone who was known as a black bag lady, this is my first black Birkin! We also thought the poix stitching would give a hint to the happy colour inside! I'm so happy it turns out well.


----------



## diane278

WKN said:


> Didn't manage to get a leather appointment during my holiday in Paris but I wasn't upset as my SO decided to arrive early (had her done in November 2021 and was told that it may take up to two years). My birthday present from DH - so precious, I mean, both present and DH!  Presenting my new baby: B25 in noir, matte alligator, RGHW, poix stitching, and jaune ambre lining (because yellow makes me happy). I also got a Petit h pendant at the H Sevres store with my new baby in mind - I finally found the use for my twilly doll - planning to use them as a bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636626
> View attachment 5636627
> View attachment 5636628
> View attachment 5636629


Absolutely stunning! I adore that matte finish….


----------



## tpm1224

Picked up these two a couple of weeks ago. I avoided getting a belt until I got down to my goal weight. Still not there but I couldn’t resist the belt when I laid on it. Lol


----------



## Rose_bubbles

Mrs Beckham said:


> Finally! My mini kelly in Rose Confetti Chevre


Hi, may I ask did you get Z stamp or U stamp?


----------



## faab89

tpm1224 said:


> Picked up these two a couple of weeks ago. I avoided getting a belt until I got down to my goal weight. Still not there but I couldn’t resist the belt when I laid on it. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5637931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637932


I had the same goal. Do you know how many price increases have happened and I still haven’t been able to get it?


----------



## LolaWhisp

Finally tracked down my indigo Colette loafers after months of searching!


----------



## 880

tpm1224 said:


> Picked up these two a couple of weeks ago. I avoided getting a belt until I got down to my goal weight. Still not there but I couldn’t resist the belt when I laid on it. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5637931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637932


Congrats on the belt. and double congrats on the weight loss! I know where you are coming from


----------



## hclubfan

LolaWhisp said:


> View attachment 5638754
> 
> Finally tracked down my indigo Colette loafers after months of searching!


LOVE these!!


----------



## WingNut

WKN said:


> Didn't manage to get a leather appointment during my holiday in Paris but I wasn't upset as my SO decided to arrive early (had her done in November 2021 and was told that it may take up to two years). My birthday present from DH - so precious, I mean, both present and DH!  Presenting my new baby: B25 in noir, matte alligator, RGHW, poix stitching, and jaune ambre lining (because yellow makes me happy). I also got a Petit h pendant at the H Sevres store with my new baby in mind - I finally found the use for my twilly doll - planning to use them as a bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636626
> View attachment 5636627
> View attachment 5636628
> View attachment 5636629


I hope you'll forgive me if all I can say is WOW! Just spectacular....congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

I 


redwings said:


> My SA contacted me today to look at the new scarfs which came in. Ended up with the following haul today:
> - Gallop Bracelet (silver)
> - Chypre black sandals (chanced on it - lucky me)
> - Legend sandals (tan)
> - Scarf ( I forgot the name but it’s Hermes Japanized) : I saw it and I was like yes I WANT IT! Edit : it is called Les Artisans d'Hermes scarf.
> - twilly (also forgot the name lol) but it’s so futuristic cool!
> 
> plus a free sample 24 hr eau de toilette.
> 
> My Hermes SA is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 5636632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636635


love your gallop bracelet.  Congratulations on all your items!  Enjoy


----------



## fabdiva

tpm1224 said:


> Picked up these two a couple of weeks ago. I avoided getting a belt until I got down to my goal weight. Still not there but I couldn’t resist the belt when I laid on it. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5637931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637932


Too funny. I’ve also said I won’t get the belt until I lose weight. Beautiful


----------



## speckle

Just received the Ariane ring I purchased in store but had it shipped. ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## PrayersandPurses

nycsince2013 said:


> View attachment 5639520
> 
> 
> Just received the Ariane ring I purchased in store but had it shipped. ❤️❤️❤️❤️


Congratulations! It's so pretty


----------



## BabyBenV

Finally, Got you! I am so over the moon 

Pegase Touch Beton/Craie PM


----------



## Hermes Zen

The last of my Madison NYC purchases ... for now.    Madison Store cashmere silk 100CM scarf, two Robe Legere colorway scarves and Rouge Grenade Satine lipstick.  LOVE the case colors!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

WKN said:


> Didn't manage to get a leather appointment during my holiday in Paris but I wasn't upset as my SO decided to arrive early (had her done in November 2021 and was told that it may take up to two years). My birthday present from DH - so precious, I mean, both present and DH!  Presenting my new baby: B25 in noir, matte alligator, RGHW, poix stitching, and jaune ambre lining (because yellow makes me happy). I also got a Petit h pendant at the H Sevres store with my new baby in mind - I finally found the use for my twilly doll - planning to use them as a bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636626
> View attachment 5636627
> View attachment 5636628
> View attachment 5636629


Wow this is gorgeous! I love the Jaune Ambre interior and also find it to be such a happy color. I love the combo, and hope it always makes you smile. Congrats!!!


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

A beautiful Au Bord de L'Eau Scarf. Couldn't resist the water birds and the color way, since I'm a wildlife photographer and specialize in birds in flight. It's signed by Toutsy: Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumieux Thioune  (2005)


----------



## tolliv

So many things that I did not photograph. A button down shirt,  sneakers, sweatpants, a sweater and I picked this Picotin up and a set of towels yesterday. I wasn’t a fan until I saw it yesterday.


----------



## angelicskater16

Picked this beauty up tonight. Birkin 25 Touch in the Chai color with permabrass hardware.


----------



## nat74

tolliv said:


> So many things that I did not photograph. A button down shirt,  sneakers, sweatpants, a sweater and I picked this Picotin up and a set of towels yesterday. I wasn’t a fan until I saw it yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5641135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641137


I LOVE this blue! Is that gold or palladium hardware?


----------



## nat74

angelicskater16 said:


> Picked this beauty up tonight. Birkin 25 Touch in the Chai color with permabrass hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5641162


LOVE! Congrats!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you  


nat74 said:


> LOVE! Congrats!


----------



## tolliv

nat74 said:


> I LOVE this blue! Is that gold or palladium hardware?


It is gold HW.


----------



## Neeya

My first Kelly! New to me, 32cm, a perfectly soft, buttery gulliver! Size, style, and leather, all exactly what I hoped for  She won against a much newer togo Kelly, a leather I love - but the photos made this one look so perfectly squishy and she is exactly as soft as she looks!


----------



## maysie

My first Pegasus in craie,mauve pale, gold


----------



## GloWW0rM

Neeya said:


> My first Kelly! New to me, 32cm, a perfectly soft, buttery gulliver! Size, style, and leather, all exactly what I hoped for  She won against a much newer togo Kelly, a leather I love - but the photos made this one look so perfectly squishy and she is exactly as soft as she looks!
> 
> View attachment 5641175


Enjoy wearing her! I’d be stroking the bag constantly


----------



## Cygne18

noegirl said:


> Got this sweet girl last week while out shopping with a dear friend. It was a Tpm party hahahaha
> 
> View attachment 5617953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617954



I had the most lovely time with you, hon! And those bags! I'm so happy!


----------



## Book Worm

angelicskater16 said:


> Picked this beauty up tonight. Birkin 25 Touch in the Chai color with permabrass hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5641162


Gosh - this is stunning. I love chai and I love it even more with pbhw. Enjoy!


----------



## Leftshadow

Paris loafers and H lift sweater. I've been dreaming of the H lift sweater for the longest time. Major love!


----------



## WingNut

angelicskater16 said:


> Picked this beauty up tonight. Birkin 25 Touch in the Chai color with permabrass hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5641162


Wow…Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## BreezyE

ILQA said:


> View attachment 5631078


My jaw dropped, your bag is amazing!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! ❤️❤️❤️❤️



WingNut said:


> Wow…Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> A beautiful Au Bord de L'Eau Scarf. Couldn't resist the water birds and the color way, since I'm a wildlife photographer and specialize in birds in flight. It's signed by Toutsy: Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumieux Thioune  (2005)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641116
> View attachment 5641117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641119


I admit to being a bit concerned about authenticity when I saw that the rolled hem is a little wonky, but overall it seems like the real deal...


----------



## ILQA

BreezyE said:


> My jaw dropped, your bag is amazing!


Thank you very much !


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Oops! Don’t know what happened. I got 2 farming bags!
> View attachment 5630917


They’ve arrived! 
Someone took a good sniff of the barenia. I did the same and ended up leaving an oil mark from my nose (should’ve blotted)


----------



## JavaJo

Promenade du Matin sweater
Kelly Belt - Blanc with RGHw
Casaque Do Re Boucle Muffer
Soya Gloves
Regate Scarf Ring RGHW


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> They’ve arrived!
> Someone took a good sniff of the barenia. I did the same and ended up leaving an oil mark from my nose (should’ve blotted)
> View attachment 5641692
> View attachment 5641693


oh my heart!!!
These are SO beautiful..I love the farming bag and these are such wonderful examples.
Thank you for posting..
I feel a mix of envy and awe 
And I love their feline admirer too!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> oh my heart!!!
> These are SO beautiful..I love the farming bag and these are such wonderful examples.
> Thank you for posting..
> I feel a mix of envy and awe
> And I love their feline admirer too!


thank u! I'm so happy to add these to my collection - already having a hard time choosing which one to take out tonight


----------



## 880

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> They’ve arrived!
> Someone took a good sniff of the barenia. I did the same and ended up leaving an oil mark from my nose (should’ve blotted)
> View attachment 5641692
> View attachment 5641693


Gorgeously, congrats! But, your cat steals the show


----------



## GloWW0rM

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> They’ve arrived!
> Someone took a good sniff of the barenia. I did the same and ended up leaving an oil mark from my nose (should’ve blotted)
> View attachment 5641692
> View attachment 5641693


So beautiful!! I’m struggling to decide which I like more! And your cat is gorgeous, too


----------



## Book Worm

JavaJo said:


> Promenade du Matin sweater
> Kelly Belt - Blanc with RGHw
> Casaque Do Re Boucle Muffer
> Soya Gloves
> Regate Scarf Ring RGHW
> 
> View attachment 5641695


Beautiful! 
I have the same muffler in another cw…i find it so easy to style!
Love your yellow coat too, can you share the brand?


----------



## JavaJo

Book Worm said:


> Beautiful!
> I have the same muffler in another cw…i find it so easy to style!
> Love your yellow coat too, can you share the brand?


Thank you!  Truth be told, you may have influenced me on the muffler   Yellow coat is from Winners - “Find fabulous for less”… am a fan of the high-low


----------



## greycity

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> They’ve arrived!
> Someone took a good sniff of the barenia. I did the same and ended up leaving an oil mark from my nose (should’ve blotted)
> View attachment 5641692
> View attachment 5641693


These are so beautiful!! And your cat! ❤️


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

angelicskater16 said:


> Picked this beauty up tonight. Birkin 25 Touch in the Chai color with permabrass hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5641162


Wow! I love love it.  This is really special. I'm in love with the chai + permabrass combo. You are so lucky and i hope you love it for a long time!


----------



## Trekkie

Gift from DH for my birthday


----------



## periogirl28

Congrats to everyone on their latest finds.  This item was actually display only, but spotting these to add to my small collection makes me more giddy than _*any*_ bags could. My SAs all know my love for Heritage leathers and I have always asked for them to be placed on my wishlist. As the display was due to be changed anyway, he checked, I went home delighted and my SA was highly bemused.


----------



## tpm1224

tpm1224 said:


> Picked up these two a couple of weeks ago. I avoided getting a belt until I got down to my goal weight. Still not there but I couldn’t resist the belt when I laid on it. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5637931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637932


Thanks all for the kind words!  Just a few more pounds and then I can buy a belt that isn’t adjustable.


----------



## tpm1224

redwings said:


> My SA contacted me today to look at the new scarfs which came in. Ended up with the following haul today:
> - Gallop Bracelet (silver)
> - Chypre black sandals (chanced on it - lucky me)
> - Legend sandals (tan)
> - Scarf ( I forgot the name but it’s Hermes Japanized) : I saw it and I was like yes I WANT IT! Edit : it is called Les Artisans d'Hermes scarf.
> - twilly (also forgot the name lol) but it’s so futuristic cool!
> 
> plus a free sample 24 hr eau de toilette.
> 
> My Hermes SA is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 5636632
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636633
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636634
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636635


I adore the gallop bracelet!  I can kick myself for not purchasing a few years back. It’s on my wishlist. It’s such a gorgeous statement piece


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> A beautiful Au Bord de L'Eau Scarf. Couldn't resist the water birds and the color way, since I'm a wildlife photographer and specialize in birds in flight. It's signed by Toutsy: Laurence Toutsy Bourthoumieux Thioune  (2005)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641116
> View attachment 5641117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641121
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641119


@LivinADreamInRSF congratulation. Its very beautiful


tolliv said:


> So many things that I did not photograph. A button down shirt,  sneakers, sweatpants, a sweater and I picked this Picotin up and a set of towels yesterday. I wasn’t a fan until I saw it yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5641135
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641137


@tolliv congratulations on all your purchases. And I love your action shot with your picotin. You look beautiful Enjoy wearing them all in good health and happiness


angelicskater16 said:


> Picked this beauty up tonight. Birkin 25 Touch in the Chai color with permabrass hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5641162


@angelicskater16 congratulations on your stunning birkin Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Neeya said:


> My first Kelly! New to me, 32cm, a perfectly soft, buttery gulliver! Size, style, and leather, all exactly what I hoped for  She won against a much newer togo Kelly, a leather I love - but the photos made this one look so perfectly squishy and she is exactly as soft as she looks!
> 
> View attachment 5641175


Congratulations! She's beautiful


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Trekkie said:


> Gift from DH for my birthday
> View attachment 5641958


Happy Birthday!  And enjoy wearing your new bracelet


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

PrayersandPurses said:


> beautiful


Thank you


----------



## keirii

picked up the baby perfume, fingerless gloves
SA showed me the epopee bowl and soy sauce dish and they came home with me lol


----------



## Bagaholic1021

*



And of course some lip oil *


----------



## PrayersandPurses

keirii said:


> picked up the baby perfume, fingerless gloves
> SA showed me the epopee bowl and soy sauce dish and they came home with me lol
> View attachment 5643123
> 
> View attachment 5643124
> 
> View attachment 5643126
> 
> View attachment 5643127
> 
> View attachment 5643128


Congratulations on all your purchases. That bottle is so cute


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bagaholic1021 said:


> *
> View attachment 5643232
> 
> 
> And of course some lip oil *


Congratulations on your new shoes Which lip oil did you choose?


----------



## Bagaholic1021

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your new shoes Which lip oil did you choose?


I got rouge amarelle and Rose kola. They smell amazing ☺️


----------



## boo1689

Mauve Sylvester makes my heart sing


----------



## keirii

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on all your purchases. That bottle is so cute


so cute!! one of the reasons why I wanted it. 
It smells good too!!


----------



## mmvv22

Bagaholic1021 said:


> *
> View attachment 5643232
> 
> 
> And of course some lip oil *


Oh I love this gloves! Almost bought it. But then remembered that I always lose one glove every month no matter what


----------



## gere

Just starting a journey with Hermes. And, look like it is unstoppable


----------



## Bagaholic1021

gere said:


> Just starting a journey with Hermes. And, look like it is unstoppable
> 
> View attachment 5643646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643647


It on my list to buy next hahah. Is this regular leather or exotic? So pretty


----------



## gere

Bagaholic1021 said:


> It on my list to buy next hahah. Is this regular leather or exotic? So pretty


Regular leather.


----------



## 1CC

gere said:


> Just starting a journey with Hermes. And, look like it is unstoppable
> 
> View attachment 5643646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5643647


On that first pic, H is making its way into your veins. The addiction is real


----------



## gere

1CC said:


> On that first pic, H is making its way into your veins. The addiction is real


Lol, totally agree.


----------



## 888Bee

So fortunate to get these bags on hermes.com recently. Picotin 22 Gold/Nata Eclat was delivered a couple weeks ago. Picotin Micro Daisy was just delivered today.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

888Bee said:


> So fortunate to get these bags on hermes.com recently. Picotin 22 Gold/Nata Eclat was delivered a couple weeks ago. Picotin Micro Daisy was just delivered today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644263


Wow online. Lucky you Congratulations on both of your beautiful bags Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## Hermes Zen

My special order watches arrived. The two watch purchase came with the complimentary wood box. Had also ordered additional interchangeable straps for these watches.  Christmas present for my DH and to myself. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> My special order watches arrived. The two watch purchase came with the complimentary wood box. Had also ordered additional interchangeable straps for these watches.  Christmas present for my DH and to myself. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5644600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644607


Congrats lovely on this set of beautiful couple watches!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Mapoon said:


> Congrats lovely on this set of beautiful couple watches!!


Thank you so much Mapoon!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

A PF member posted the scarf and it was love at first sight.   Had to order as my store did not have this scarf.  its even lovelier in person.


----------



## Friscalating

Mrs.Hermess said:


> A PF member posted the scarf and it was love at first sight.   Had to order as my store did not have this scarf.  its even lovelier in person.
> 
> View attachment 5644702


It truly is a beautiful piece!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hermes Zen said:


> My special order watches arrived. The two watch purchase came with the complimentary wood box. Had also ordered additional interchangeable straps for these watches.  Christmas present for my DH and to myself. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5644600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644607


@Hermes Zen congratulations on the beautiful watches. Nice box too.


Mrs.Hermess said:


> A PF member posted the scarf and it was love at first sight.   Had to order as my store did not have this scarf.  its even lovelier in person.
> 
> View attachment 5644702


@Mrs.Hermess congratulations on this stunning scarf


----------



## YYZ_C

Wasnt planning on getting these,  but after trying on the scarf, just wow : )  lovely cashmere softness


----------



## lurketylurk

YYZ_C said:


> Wasnt planning on getting these,  but after trying on the scarf, just wow : )  lovely cashmere softness
> 
> View attachment 5645634


Beautiful neutral color with a great knit pattern!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

YYZ_C said:


> Wasnt planning on getting these,  but after trying on the scarf, just wow : )  lovely cashmere softness
> 
> View attachment 5645634


Congratulations on your beautiful purchases!


----------



## serene

Yes  finally got these shoes online. Anyone else have them? Anxious to see how they feel and if I can really keep them


----------



## PamW

BowieFan1971 said:


> Camail tote…I am in love! Simple, quirky, casual, luxe all at the same time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624988


What an awesome tote! Incredibly perfect.  Congratulations and enjoy!!!


----------



## PamW

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh that is so cool!


Gorgeous. What color is that?


----------



## YYZ_C

lurketylurk said:


> Beautiful neutral color with a great knit pattern!


Thank you!  Love the maillon/chaine d'ancre pattern


----------



## YYZ_C

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful purchases!


Thank you!   Unexpected purchases are the best ones


----------



## JavaJo

I am obsessed with this online purchase!  I enjoy discovering Hermes colours through these belts (vs doing so with Calvis or Bastias) - which I can potentially “scale up” to see if a bag in this colour would work well with my wardrobe (or maybe too much for a bag, but good accent piece as a belt) …. love this Bleu France (and Gold) combo!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

JavaJo said:


> I am obsessed with this online purchase!  I enjoy discovering Hermes colours through these belts (vs doing so with Calvis or Bastias) - which I can potentially “scale up” to see if a bag in this colour would work well with my wardrobe (or maybe too much for a bag, but good accent piece as a belt) …. love this Bleu France (and Gold) combo!
> 
> View attachment 5646215


Congratulations on your purchase


----------



## loh

Went in to pick up a couple of shawls, Libre Comme Pegase and Grant Theatre Nouveau, but then my SA told me my SO had come in, so I got a matching twilly too.  Twas a good Friday.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

loh said:


> Went in to pick up a couple of shawls, Libre Comme Pegase and Grant Theatre Nouveau, but then my SA told me my SO had come in, so I got a matching twilly too.  Twas a good Friday.
> 
> View attachment 5646350


Congratulations on your beautiful purchases. Love them all Wear them in the best of health and happiness


----------



## Love Of My Life

Petit H trio of silk cases


----------



## tolliv

Since it felt like I stepped into Antarctica today, I pulled out my fuzzy, warm, blanket-like Alo pieces. Topped it off with these super cute boots. Actually, I think they are snow boots. 

However, they are serving the purpose of keeping my feet warm. Happy feet.


----------



## dukethebichon

loh said:


> Went in to pick up a couple of shawls, Libre Comme Pegase and Grant Theatre Nouveau, but then my SA told me my SO had come in, so I got a matching twilly too.  Twas a good Friday.
> 
> View attachment 5646350


Oh my goodness what a coincidence because I went in to pick up that exact Grand Theatre Nouveau shawl, and my SA had a gorgeous K25 Sellier waiting for me as well! And then I also picked up that exact Space Derby twilly


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tolliv said:


> Since it felt like I stepped into Antarctica today, I pulled out my fuzzy, warm, blanket-like Alo pieces. Topped it off with these super cute boots. Actually, I think they are snow boots.
> 
> However, they are serving the purpose of keeping my feet warm. Happy feet.
> 
> View attachment 5646436
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646438


Love the all white look. Really love your evelyne tpm


----------



## loh

dukethebichon said:


> Oh my goodness what a coincidence because I went in to pick up that exact Grand Theatre Nouveau shawl, and my SA had a gorgeous K25 Sellier waiting for me as well! And then I also picked up that exact Space Derby twilly



OMG, I love it!  Would love to see your Kelly - please post a picture!  And we should post pics of wearing our shawls with our K25s and twillies!!


----------



## dukethebichon

loh said:


> OMG, I love it!  Would love to see your Kelly - please post a picture!  And we should post pics of wearing our shawls with our K25s and twillies!!



Haha funnily enough I am just about to step out with the Kelly and shawl!  I went with a different twilly for now, but there's the Space Derby for comparison! ❤️


----------



## loh

dukethebichon said:


> Haha funnily enough I am just about to step out with the Kelly and shawl!  I went with a different twilly for now, but there's the Space Derby for comparison! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5646729



Oooh, I saw your post on the offers thread.  She's gorgeous, congrats!  And I have that same twilly in the pink colorway on my feu Birkin.  Clearly, great minds think alike!   Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## dukethebichon

loh said:


> Oooh, I saw your post on the offers thread.  She's gorgeous, congrats!  And I have that same twilly in the pink colorway on my feu Birkin.  Clearly, great minds think alike!   Enjoy your new goodies!
> 
> View attachment 5646757



Thank you so much! I LOVE your B with this twilly ❤️ Congrats on your gorgeous SO and new shawls as well!


----------



## MissTammyB

Hi! Cross post here! Since I didn’t get an appointment I went to collectors square and ended up with a super nice floppy B35 in brown  very nice condition and a wonderful experience


----------



## WingNut

serene said:


> Yes  finally got these shoes online. Anyone else have them? Anxious to see how they feel and if I can really keep them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646055


I have them and like them a lot. Like Orans but better because they hold my foot properly, which Orans didn't.


----------



## serene

WingNut said:


> I have them and like them a lot. Like Orans but better because they hold my foot properly, which Orans didn't.


Great! I bought orans ealier but returned them because of the loud ”flip flop” sound


----------



## papertiger

WKN said:


> Didn't manage to get a leather appointment during my holiday in Paris but I wasn't upset as my SO decided to arrive early (had her done in November 2021 and was told that it may take up to two years). My birthday present from DH - so precious, I mean, both present and DH!  Presenting my new baby: B25 in noir, matte alligator, RGHW, poix stitching, and jaune ambre lining (because yellow makes me happy). I also got a Petit h pendant at the H Sevres store with my new baby in mind - I finally found the use for my twilly doll - planning to use them as a bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636626
> View attachment 5636627
> View attachment 5636628
> View attachment 5636629



One of the most beautiful Bs I've ever seen, congratulations


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Zen said:


> My special order watches arrived. The two watch purchase came with the complimentary wood box. Had also ordered additional interchangeable straps for these watches.  Christmas present for my DH and to myself. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5644600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644607



Perfect and perfect, and the presentation top-notch, congratulations to you and your DH


----------



## Hermes Zen

papertiger said:


> Perfect and perfect, and the presentation top-notch, congratulations to you and your DH


Thank you so much papertiger!!


----------



## papertiger

MissTammyB said:


> Hi! Cross post here! Since I didn’t get an appointment I went to collectors square and ended up with a super nice floppy B35 in brown  very nice condition and a wonderful experience
> 
> View attachment 5646791



Congratulations, looks great,  like a 'proper' 35 and I love brown phw


----------



## fabdiva

Obviously scored  these great shoes at Ban Island’s shoe department. But an even better treat was meeting a fellow TPFer who was so lovely! It was great meeting you! @jimmyshoogirl


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

fabdiva said:


> Obviously scored  these great shoes at Ban Island’s shoe department. But an even better treat was meeting a fellow TPFer who was so lovely! It was great meeting you! @jimmyshoogirl
> 
> View attachment 5647065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647066


Ahh it was great meeting you as well! Ban island was really pretty


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I was supposed to be Xmas shopping but that never goes well. I always end up shopping for myself. I guess I can still give the jardin holiday set as a gift but I like it too much! It comes with hand soap, instead of lotion! The box is so cute!

I got the orange terre long sleeve pullover which the fit is great! I’m aware the “sticker” is t covering my face. Just go with it  . I also ordered the Jungle love sweater.

I also wanted to try out the lip oils before I bought all of the colors lol. This color is in rose pitaya. It’s starts glossing and dries matte(?).

The Clic h bracelet is in Châtaigne with rose gold hw. I rarely like browns or taupe-y colors against my skin tone but this one is softer with the rghw.


----------



## tinkerbell68

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I was supposed to be Xmas shopping but that never goes well. I always end up shopping for myself. I guess I can still give the jardin holiday set as a gift but I like it too much! It comes with hand soap, instead of lotion! The box is so cute!
> 
> I got the orange terre long sleeve pullover which the fit is great! I’m aware the “sticker” is t covering my face. Just go with it. I also ordered the Jungle love sweater.
> 
> I also wanted to try out the lip oils before I bought all of the colors lol. This color is in rose pitaya. It’s starts glossing and dries matte(?).
> 
> The Clic h bracelet is in Châtaigne with rose gold hw. I rarely like browns or taupe-y colors against my skin tone but this one is softer with the rghw.
> 
> View attachment 5647089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647095


The sweater looks *awesome* on you!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tinkerbell68 said:


> The sweater looks *awesome* on you!


Thank you so much! I will have to have my SA order more colors for me!


----------



## DR2014

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Thank you so much! I will have to have my SA order more colors for me!


Looks like it was made for you!!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DR2014 said:


> Looks like it was made for you!!!


Ahh thank you so much!


----------



## tolliv

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love the all white look. Really love your evelyne tpm


Thank you. I posted this in the wrong thread. But since I used the stock photo earlier, I wanted to show the boots on.


PrayersandPurses said:


> Love the all white look. Really love your evelyne tpm


Thank you. This little bag has quickly become one of my faves because of how lightweight it’s been.


----------



## MelissaPurse

The purse gods finally answered and a vintage 1977 Hermes Kelly 35 in the color Bleu Marine arrived to join my curated purse collection. Of course she’s officially the queen of the bunch and so grateful to have her…the icing is that it came with its original dustbag/box/shopping bag. Whomever had this took great care and my bag spirit is completely filled. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Hermezzy

MelissaPurse said:


> The purse gods finally answered and a vintage 1977 Hermes Kelly 35 arrived to join my curated purse collection. Of course she’s officially the queen of the bunch and so grateful to have her…the icing is that it came with its original dustbag/box/shopping bag. Whomever had this took great care and my bag spirit is completely filled. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647219


Stunningly gorjus and just mesmerizing to behold.  What a masterpiece.  Congratulations on scoring a truly memorable find.


----------



## fabdiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I was supposed to be Xmas shopping but that never goes well. I always end up shopping for myself. I guess I can still give the jardin holiday set as a gift but I like it too much! It comes with hand soap, instead of lotion! The box is so cute!
> 
> I got the orange terre long sleeve pullover which the fit is great! I’m aware the “sticker” is t covering my face. Just go with it  . I also ordered the Jungle love sweater.
> 
> I also wanted to try out the lip oils before I bought all of the colors lol. This color is in rose pitaya. It’s starts glossing and dries matte(?).
> 
> The Clic h bracelet is in Châtaigne with rose gold hw. I rarely like browns or taupe-y colors against my skin tone but this one is softer with the rghw.
> 
> View attachment 5647089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647095


That sweater is fire on you!!


----------



## 880

MelissaPurse said:


> The purse gods finally answered and a vintage 1977 Hermes Kelly 35 in the color Bleu Marine arrived to join my curated purse collection. Of course she’s officially the queen of the bunch and so grateful to have her…the icing is that it came with its original dustbag/box/shopping bag. Whomever had this took great care and my bag spirit is completely filled. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5647219


Wow, this is magical! The patina just glows! Congrats! So happy for you! 

@jimmyshoogirl , that sweater was made for you! Stunning!


----------



## MissTammyB

papertiger said:


> Congratulations, looks great,  like a 'proper' 35 and I love brown phw


Thank you so much  I wasn’t sure at first because brown at first doesn’t sound as exciting as other colors. But when walking around Paris (and drinking champagne hahahah) I couldn’t stop thinking about it because to me it has such a „Jane“ vibe. As in, she would love that B too, and this kind of brown (apparently called „Café“) is a perfect neutral and like you said the phw is super cool and makes it look very modern


----------



## papertiger

MissTammyB said:


> Thank you so much  I wasn’t sure at first because brown at first doesn’t sound as exciting as other colors. But when walking around Paris (and drinking champagne hahahah) I couldn’t stop thinking about it because to me it has such a „Jane“ vibe. As in, she would love that B too, and this kind of brown (apparently called „Café“) is a perfect neutral and like you said the phw is super cool and makes it look very modern



It is cool! Brown is the colour du jour, and I have 2 brown H bags, I would post on here Please help identify leather, color and design because it looks like chocolate to me


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

@fabdiva and @880 thank you both so much! 

@fabdiva cant wait to see how you style those shoes! I LOVE the color and hardware! Are they comfy so far?


----------



## skyqueen

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I was supposed to be Xmas shopping but that never goes well. I always end up shopping for myself. I guess I can still give the jardin holiday set as a gift but I like it too much! It comes with hand soap, instead of lotion! The box is so cute!
> 
> I got the orange terre long sleeve pullover which the fit is great! I’m aware the “sticker” is t covering my face. Just go with it  . I also ordered the Jungle love sweater.
> 
> I also wanted to try out the lip oils before I bought all of the colors lol. This color is in rose pitaya. It’s starts glossing and dries matte(?).
> 
> The Clic h bracelet is in Châtaigne with rose gold hw. I rarely like browns or taupe-y colors against my skin tone but this one is softer with the rghw.
> 
> View attachment 5647089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647095


I'm so jealous...I can't wear this color but it looks so fabulous on you. Plus the style is perfect.


----------



## CCchanel

MelissaPurse said:


> The purse gods finally answered and a vintage 1977 Hermes Kelly 35 in the color Bleu Marine arrived to join my curated purse collection. Of course she’s officially the queen of the bunch and so grateful to have her…the icing is that it came with its original dustbag/box/shopping bag. Whomever had this took great care and my bag spirit is completely filled. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5647219


Lucky girl----> Lucky Kelly!!! Simply gorgeous!!! Love Vintage & to find this is truly remarkable---Enjoy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

skyqueen said:


> I'm so jealous...I can't wear this color but it looks so fabulous on you. Plus the style is perfect.


Thank you! Oddly enough my regular SA was off yesterday so I worked with one of her team members. When the new SA brought it out to me I instantly thought “see this is why I should have waited for my SA.” I said, “eh, I will try it on but I’d prefer Blanc Cassé.” I then tried it on and showed him he had his left arm crossed and right hand under his chin shaking his head “seeeeee”


----------



## loh

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I was supposed to be Xmas shopping but that never goes well. I always end up shopping for myself. I guess I can still give the jardin holiday set as a gift but I like it too much! It comes with hand soap, instead of lotion! The box is so cute!
> 
> I got the orange terre long sleeve pullover which the fit is great! I’m aware the “sticker” is t covering my face. Just go with it  . I also ordered the Jungle love sweater.
> 
> I also wanted to try out the lip oils before I bought all of the colors lol. This color is in rose pitaya. It’s starts glossing and dries matte(?).
> 
> The Clic h bracelet is in Châtaigne with rose gold hw. I rarely like browns or taupe-y colors against my skin tone but this one is softer with the rghw.
> 
> View attachment 5647089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647095



Love, love, love that sweater on you!!


----------



## loh

MelissaPurse said:


> The purse gods finally answered and a vintage 1977 Hermes Kelly 35 in the color Bleu Marine arrived to join my curated purse collection. Of course she’s officially the queen of the bunch and so grateful to have her…the icing is that it came with its original dustbag/box/shopping bag. Whomever had this took great care and my bag spirit is completely filled. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5647219



OMG, she is absolutely gorgeous, to die for!!  Congratulations, what a wonderful find!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fabdiva said:


> Obviously scored  these great shoes at Ban Island’s shoe department. But an even better treat was meeting a fellow TPFer who was so lovely! It was great meeting you! @jimmyshoogirl
> 
> View attachment 5647065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647066


@fabdiva congratulations on your new shoes  


jimmyshoogirl said:


> I was supposed to be Xmas shopping but that never goes well. I always end up shopping for myself. I guess I can still give the jardin holiday set as a gift but I like it too much! It comes with hand soap, instead of lotion! The box is so cute!
> 
> I got the orange terre long sleeve pullover which the fit is great! I’m aware the “sticker” is t covering my face. Just go with it  . I also ordered the Jungle love sweater.
> 
> I also wanted to try out the lip oils before I bought all of the colors lol. This color is in rose pitaya. It’s starts glossing and dries matte(?).
> 
> The Clic h bracelet is in Châtaigne with rose gold hw. I rarely like browns or taupe-y colors against my skin tone but this one is softer with the rghw.
> 
> View attachment 5647089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647095


@jimmyshoogirl congratulations on all of your purchases. That sweater looks beautiful on you


MelissaPurse said:


> The purse gods finally answered and a vintage 1977 Hermes Kelly 35 in the color Bleu Marine arrived to join my curated purse collection. Of course she’s officially the queen of the bunch and so grateful to have her…the icing is that it came with its original dustbag/box/shopping bag. Whomever had this took great care and my bag spirit is completely filled. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5647219


@MelissaPurse congratulations on your stunning Kelly The leather is WOW! And to have the full set is a bonus. Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## loh

fabdiva said:


> Obviously scored  these great shoes at Ban Island’s shoe department. But an even better treat was meeting a fellow TPFer who was so lovely! It was great meeting you! @jimmyshoogirl
> 
> View attachment 5647065
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647066



Love the color of those loafers.     I love seeing all the colors of your shoe collection - a girl after my own heart.  

And what a fun experience meeting a fellow TPF'er IRL!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

loh said:


> Love the color of those loafers.     I love seeing all the colors of your shoe collection - a girl after my own heart.
> 
> And what a fun experience meeting a fellow TPF'er IRL!


Hehe I was hoping not to scare her but I recognized all of her fabulousness right off from the pics on here!



PrayersandPurses said:


> @jimmyshoogirl congratulations on all of your purchases. That sweater looks beautiful on you


Thank you!!



loh said:


> Love, love, love that sweater on you!!


Thank you!!


----------



## voguekelly711

Serious ban island after this weekend… but well worth it. Grateful to have these new Clou de Forge pieces I’ve been eyeing for a while. 

I’m a sucker for cuffs!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

voguekelly711 said:


> Serious ban island after this weekend… but well worth it. Grateful to have these new Clou de Forge pieces I’ve been eyeing for a while.
> 
> I’m a sucker for cuffs!
> 
> View attachment 5647432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647433


Congratulations on all your purchases


----------



## loh

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hehe I was hoping not to scare her but I recognized all of fabulousness right off from the pics on here!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Fabulousness indeed, from both of you!


----------



## boo1689

Hermes Zen said:


> My special order watches arrived. The two watch purchase came with the complimentary wood box. Had also ordered additional interchangeable straps for these watches.  Christmas present for my DH and to myself. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5644600
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644605
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644606
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644607


The most stunning SO set I’ve seen


----------



## voguekelly711

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on all your purchases


Appreciate your kind words thank you


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

MelissaPurse said:


> The purse gods finally answered and a vintage 1977 Hermes Kelly 35 in the color Bleu Marine arrived to join my curated purse collection. Of course she’s officially the queen of the bunch and so grateful to have her…the icing is that it came with its original dustbag/box/shopping bag. Whomever had this took great care and my bag spirit is completely filled. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5647219


OMG!! What a beauty, absolutely stunning bag. Congratulations and thank you for sharing, these vintage bags make me so happy


----------



## voguekelly711

boo1689 said:


> The most stunning SO set I’ve seen


These are positively marvelous! Enjoy!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I was supposed to be Xmas shopping but that never goes well. I always end up shopping for myself. I guess I can still give the jardin holiday set as a gift but I like it too much! It comes with hand soap, instead of lotion! The box is so cute!
> 
> I got the orange terre long sleeve pullover which the fit is great! I’m aware the “sticker” is t covering my face. Just go with it  . I also ordered the Jungle love sweater.
> 
> I also wanted to try out the lip oils before I bought all of the colors lol. This color is in rose pitaya. It’s starts glossing and dries matte(?).
> 
> The Clic h bracelet is in Châtaigne with rose gold hw. I rarely like browns or taupe-y colors against my skin tone but this one is softer with the rghw.
> 
> View attachment 5647089
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647092
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647093
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647094
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647095


Great purchases!  You look amazing in that sweater!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sweetpea_2009 said:


> Great purchases!  You look amazing in that sweater!


Thank you!


----------



## marlenecelines

My newest is a birkin 30 in beton  I was so lucky to get an leather appointment at the FSH store!


----------



## fabdiva

loh said:


> Love the color of those loafers.     I love seeing all the colors of your shoe collection - a girl after my own heart.
> 
> And what a fun experience meeting a fellow TPF'er IRL!


Thank you and definitely a fun experience.


----------



## fabdiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> @fabdiva and @880 thank you both so much!
> 
> @fabdiva cant wait to see how you style those shoes! I LOVE the color and hardware! Are they comfy so far?


 Very comfortable! Love them.


----------



## mmosley82

Hello bag lovers, I just returned from Paris. It was a lovely trip. In short, I applied for Hermes appointments daily and could not get one. Eventually, I went into the flagship store and looked at some jewelry. While they didn’t find the piece I wanted in my size, my SA was very kind and shared some valuable tips to help me get my dream bag. 

During my visit I purchased a belt and buckle and later went to the other S. Store later that evening. I spoke to the leather consultant and spoke about my special occasion visit to Paris and she arranged for me to see an leather goods SA! What a blessing it was that she was extending an exception.

My SA asked what I was looking for, which was a Kelly 25 in a neutral color. He brought out a few bags, one in an olive green, not my taste. And a few others, he mentioned he could possibly get me. (see pictures below)

Then, I ended up with this beautiful Bolide 25 Etoupe bag, in which I selected in the display. He was determined to offer me a starter bag for my collection rather than the Kelly or any other quota bag.

I heard that it’s difficult to even be offered a bag even with an appointment. For some reason, I was not prepared to be offered a non quota bag.

Now, I am quite pleased with the Bolide, it’s very functional and understated, and has a wonderful story of being the first bag created with a zipper. Initially, I never heard about this bag, yet alone any of the others he was offering me.

I was told my bag was rare and a sought after color. My SA then said during my next visit to Paris, maybe I will get my dream bag.

Does anyone have any similar experiences?


----------



## periogirl28

MelissaPurse said:


> The purse gods finally answered and a vintage 1977 Hermes Kelly 35 in the color Bleu Marine arrived to join my curated purse collection. Of course she’s officially the queen of the bunch and so grateful to have her…the icing is that it came with its original dustbag/box/shopping bag. Whomever had this took great care and my bag spirit is completely filled. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5647219


This is iconic Hermes. Congrats!


----------



## wannaprada

Recently visited the new Madison store for the first time which is beautiful. Was hoping my SA would surprise me and say my SO from February had arrived but no such luck. I did, however, walk out with some goodies including a Picotin 18 which was on my 2022 wish list. The fact it was a Touch made it even more special!
*Rocobar mug
Funk Ankle Boot
Picotin 18 Touch Clemence w/Ostrich in Azelan



*


----------



## papertiger

wannaprada said:


> Recently visited the new Madison store for the first time which is beautiful. Was hoping my SA would surprise me and say my SO from February had arrived but no such luck. I did, however, walk out with some goodies including a Picotin 18 which was on my 2022 wish list. The fact it was a Touch made it even more special!
> *Rocobar mug
> Funk Ankle Boot
> Picotin 18 Touch Clemence w/Ostrich in Azelan
> View attachment 5647657
> View attachment 5647659
> View attachment 5647658
> *



I love _everything_ here !


----------



## fabdiva

MelissaPurse said:


> The purse gods finally answered and a vintage 1977 Hermes Kelly 35 in the color Bleu Marine arrived to join my curated purse collection. Of course she’s officially the queen of the bunch and so grateful to have her…the icing is that it came with its original dustbag/box/shopping bag. Whomever had this took great care and my bag spirit is completely filled. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5647219


I just passed out!!! Hands down in my top 5 of most beautiful Hermes bags IMHO.  So beautiful!!!!  Such a fantastic score.  Can't wait to see mod pics.


----------



## tensgrl

LolaWhisp said:


> View attachment 5638754
> 
> Finally tracked down my indigo Colette loafers after months of searching!


Do you mind telling me how the Colette fit in relation to the Paris loafer if you happened to try those too?  The Colette look so comfy, but I haven't found them to try.  TIA


----------



## LolaWhisp

tensgrl said:


> Do you mind telling me how the Colette fit in relation to the Paris loafer if you happened to try those too?  The Colette look so comfy, but I haven't found them to try.  TIA


About the same. I find the Paris loafers more giving as they are the softer goat skin. However, this round of Colette’s were seasonal (A/W21), so they are few and far between now. These were incredibly hard to find and I lucked out my husband happened to be in one of the few cities that had them left in my size.


----------



## Mapoon

JavaJo said:


> I am obsessed with this online purchase!  I enjoy discovering Hermes colours through these belts (vs doing so with Calvis or Bastias) - which I can potentially “scale up” to see if a bag in this colour would work well with my wardrobe (or maybe too much for a bag, but good accent piece as a belt) …. love this Bleu France (and Gold) combo!
> 
> View attachment 5646215


Congrats!! This colour is so beautiful and will go well with an slg or a smaller bag like a picotin 18 or mini lindy.


----------



## Mapoon

wannaprada said:


> Recently visited the new Madison store for the first time which is beautiful. Was hoping my SA would surprise me and say my SO from February had arrived but no such luck. I did, however, walk out with some goodies including a Picotin 18 which was on my 2022 wish list. The fact it was a Touch made it even more special!
> *Rocobar mug
> Funk Ankle Boot
> Picotin 18 Touch Clemence w/Ostrich in Azelan
> View attachment 5647657
> View attachment 5647659
> View attachment 5647658
> *


Wow congrats on your new-ins! I never seen a touch picotin with ostrich handles before! The colour complements the bag colour so well!!


----------



## JavaJo

Mapoon said:


> Congrats!! This colour is so beautiful and will go well with an slg or a smaller bag like a picotin 18 or mini lindy.


Thanks, yes!  I agree!  I recall seeing @Meta with a Mini Roulis in this colour, and I thought it was stunning


----------



## xsimplicity

Herbag 31
Boudoir box
Mosaique sugar bowl
Lao paperweight


----------



## Hermezzy

voguekelly711 said:


> Serious ban island after this weekend… but well worth it. Grateful to have these new Clou de Forge pieces I’ve been eyeing for a while.
> 
> I’m a sucker for cuffs!
> 
> View attachment 5647432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647433


Very chic.  Very contemporary.  And very au courant.  Bravi!


----------



## Hermezzy

wannaprada said:


> Recently visited the new Madison store for the first time which is beautiful. Was hoping my SA would surprise me and say my SO from February had arrived but no such luck. I did, however, walk out with some goodies including a Picotin 18 which was on my 2022 wish list. The fact it was a Touch made it even more special!
> *Rocobar mug
> Funk Ankle Boot
> Picotin 18 Touch Clemence w/Ostrich in Azelan
> View attachment 5647657
> View attachment 5647659
> View attachment 5647658
> *


All wonderful finds, but the picotin, in particular, is breathtaking to behold and made me gasp.  These are stellar finds that reflect a truly rarefied and talented tastemaker/owner....


----------



## PrayersandPurses

xsimplicity said:


> Herbag 31
> Boudoir box
> Mosaique sugar bowl
> Lao paperweight
> 
> View attachment 5647766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647767
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647770


@xsimplicity congratulations on all your purchases Wear your lovely bag in good health and happiness


wannaprada said:


> Recently visited the new Madison store for the first time which is beautiful. Was hoping my SA would surprise me and say my SO from February had arrived but no such luck. I did, however, walk out with some goodies including a Picotin 18 which was on my 2022 wish list. The fact it was a Touch made it even more special!
> *Rocobar mug
> Funk Ankle Boot
> Picotin 18 Touch Clemence w/Ostrich in Azelan
> View attachment 5647657
> View attachment 5647659
> View attachment 5647658
> *


@wannaprada congratulations on all your purchases. Wear your beautiful bag in the best of health and happiness


----------



## fayeH

My new Hermes belt


----------



## 880

A bag for DH. Perfect for travel, soft sided, relatively slim, huge back pocket, adjustable strap for wear front, side, or back. Bonus is that when I took it home, i discovered I would like to borrow it Lol. However I’m sure he will be wearing it all of the time. He tried on etoupe, but he bought black. I included a pic of 3/4 view bc it’s a nice slim profile for a bag that can hold a lot. Mens manager told us that this was a runway bag, so the boutique was lucky to get some in. 7500+ USD (crossposted from Guys and their Hermes thread).







ETA: CORRECTION on the website the price is 6950 USD


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> A bag for DH. Perfect for travel, soft sided, relatively slim, huge back pocket, adjustable strap for wear front, side, or back. Bonus is that when I took it home, i discovered I would like to borrow it Lol. However I’m sure he will be wearing it all of the time. He tried on etoupe, but he bought black. I included a pic of 3/4 view bc it’s a nice slim profile for a bag that can hold a lot. Mens manager told us that this was a runway bag, so the boutique was lucky to get some in. 7500+ USD (crossposted from Guys and their Hermes thread).
> 
> View attachment 5648258
> View attachment 5648259
> View attachment 5648260
> View attachment 5648261
> View attachment 5648262



@880, thanks so much for sharing, I love this design! So great to hear your thoughts and to see your modelling pics. May I ask how tall you are and if the strap be extended longer than shown as you're wearing it?


----------



## escamillo

880 said:


> Bonus is that when I took it home, i discovered I would like to borrow it Lol.


Congrats! I always check the mens side for bags I might like and this one caught my eye, too. If anyone feels inspired, this one is available on the US website now.


----------



## 880

etoile de mer said:


> @880, thanks so much for sharing, I love this design! So great to hear your thoughts and to see your modelling pics. May I ask how tall you are and if the strap be extended longer than shown as you're wearing it?


I’m 5’2 inches, medium build with a long torso. The crossbody strap is at the last hole (longest length) and there is perhaps room for one more hole to allow the end to be tucked into one of two stationary belt loops holding it in place. I took pics with a standard tape measure (I cannot find my fabric tape measure) but if you have further questions please pm 
Pics: shortest length; longest length; back/underside showing the two belt loops and the measured space between the five holes






ETA: my guess is that H intended men to wear this relatively high on the body to distinguish it from a lower riding women’s crossbody but, as with all things H, who knows lol

for those of us who think todays etoupe is too brown, the etoupe used for these seems pretty Taupe Beige. And, the togo doesn’t look too dry.


----------



## etoile de mer

880 said:


> I’m 5’2 inches, medium build with a long torso. The crossbody strap is at the last hole (longest length) and there is perhaps room for one more hole to allow the end to be tucked into one of two belt loops holding it in place. I took pics with a standard tape measure (I cannot find my fabric tape measure) but if you have further questions please pm
> Pics: shortest length; longest length; back/underside showing the two belt loops and the measured space between the five holes
> View attachment 5648275
> View attachment 5648276
> View attachment 5648277
> View attachment 5648278



Many thanks for the info and additional pics, so nice of you!   

ETA: Sorry all, meant to ask my questions on other thread where @880 posted pics of this bag!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

880 said:


> A bag for DH. Perfect for travel, soft sided, relatively slim, huge back pocket, adjustable strap for wear front, side, or back. Bonus is that when I took it home, i discovered I would like to borrow it Lol. However I’m sure he will be wearing it all of the time. He tried on etoupe, but he bought black. I included a pic of 3/4 view bc it’s a nice slim profile for a bag that can hold a lot. Mens manager told us that this was a runway bag, so the boutique was lucky to get some in. 7500+ USD (crossposted from Guys and their Hermes thread).
> 
> View attachment 5648258
> View attachment 5648259
> View attachment 5648260
> View attachment 5648261
> View attachment 5648262


Congratulations on your purchases. The bag looks great on both of you  L


----------



## 880

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your purchases. The bag looks great on both of you  L


Thank you so much, @PrayersandPurses


----------



## Helventara

880 said:


> A bag for DH. Perfect for travel, soft sided, relatively slim, huge back pocket, adjustable strap for wear front, side, or back. Bonus is that when I took it home, i discovered I would like to borrow it Lol. However I’m sure he will be wearing it all of the time. He tried on etoupe, but he bought black. I included a pic of 3/4 view bc it’s a nice slim profile for a bag that can hold a lot. Mens manager told us that this was a runway bag, so the boutique was lucky to get some in. 7500+ USD (crossposted from Guys and their Hermes thread).
> 
> View attachment 5648258
> View attachment 5648259
> View attachment 5648260
> View attachment 5648261
> View attachment 5648262
> 
> ETA: CORRECTION on the website the price is 6950 USD


Dare I say it looks better on you than on your DH


----------



## 880

Helventara said:


> Dare I say it looks better on you than your DH


Thank you  @Helventara  lol


----------



## iseebearbears

Just received this shipment. As per my SA's words "These are heavenly light!" She wasn't kidding! As usual, my boys want to get a piece of it before I ever get a chance.


----------



## carrie8

880 said:


> A bag for DH. Perfect for travel, soft sided, relatively slim, huge back pocket, adjustable strap for wear front, side, or back. Bonus is that when I took it home, i discovered I would like to borrow it Lol. However I’m sure he will be wearing it all of the time. He tried on etoupe, but he bought black. I included a pic of 3/4 view bc it’s a nice slim profile for a bag that can hold a lot. Mens manager told us that this was a runway bag, so the boutique was lucky to get some in. 7500+ USD (crossposted from Guys and their Hermes thread).
> 
> View attachment 5648258
> View attachment 5648259
> View attachment 5648260
> View attachment 5648261
> View attachment 5648262
> 
> ETA: CORRECTION on the website the price is 6950 USD


Someone is 'feeling' the bag  
Looks good on you


----------



## 880

Thank you @carrie8 

@iseebearbears , I love your boots but your gorgeous cats steal the show!


----------



## WingNut

iseebearbears said:


> Just received this shipment. As per my SA's words "These are heavenly light!" She wasn't kidding! As usual, my boys want to get a piece of it before I ever get a chance.
> 
> View attachment 5648305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648308


Love the boots and your kitties!!


----------



## WingNut

880 said:


> A bag for DH. Perfect for travel, soft sided, relatively slim, huge back pocket, adjustable strap for wear front, side, or back. Bonus is that when I took it home, i discovered I would like to borrow it Lol. However I’m sure he will be wearing it all of the time. He tried on etoupe, but he bought black. I included a pic of 3/4 view bc it’s a nice slim profile for a bag that can hold a lot. Mens manager told us that this was a runway bag, so the boutique was lucky to get some in. 7500+ USD (crossposted from Guys and their Hermes thread).
> 
> View attachment 5648258
> View attachment 5648259
> View attachment 5648260
> View attachment 5648261
> View attachment 5648262
> 
> ETA: CORRECTION on the website the price is 6950 USD



That bag looks very chic on both of you!


----------



## voguekelly711

880 said:


> A bag for DH. Perfect for travel, soft sided, relatively slim, huge back pocket, adjustable strap for wear front, side, or back. Bonus is that when I took it home, i discovered I would like to borrow it Lol. However I’m sure he will be wearing it all of the time. He tried on etoupe, but he bought black. I included a pic of 3/4 view bc it’s a nice slim profile for a bag that can hold a lot. Mens manager told us that this was a runway bag, so the boutique was lucky to get some in. 7500+ USD (crossposted from Guys and their Hermes thread).
> 
> View attachment 5648258
> View attachment 5648259
> View attachment 5648260
> View attachment 5648261
> View attachment 5648262
> 
> ETA: CORRECTION on the website the price is 6950 USD



Omg this is a divine bag! It looks wonderful on you two.


----------



## 888Bee

So excited!My Halloween Hermes.com order delivered today.  Another very fortunate purchase online.  Orange Geta!  Orange Budy Charm is from an early October Hermes.com order, too. I've been waiting for months to see if my SA was going to have a Geta available. It's been over 6months and no luck. My online luck came through sooner.


----------



## Mapoon

888Bee said:


> So excited!My Halloween Hermes.com order delivered today.  Another very fortunate purchase online.  Orange Geta!  Orange Budy Charm is from an early October Hermes.com order, too. I've been waiting for months to see if my SA was going to have a Geta available. It's been over 6months and no luck. My online luck came through sooner.
> 
> View attachment 5648376
> 
> View attachment 5648377


Such a Hermes colour combo, they definitely complement each other! Congrats on this pair!


----------



## 880

voguekelly711 said:


> Omg this is a divine bag! It looks wonderful on you two.


Thank you @voguekelly711 

@888Bee , congrats on the Geta and the charm! Perfect for this time of year!


----------



## wannaprada

papertiger said:


> I love _everything_ here !


Thank you! So far I’m loving both my mug, which I use each morning, and my Picotin which I carried for the first time over the weekend. The weather here in the East has been so warm that I’ve yet to wear my boots! ☺️


Mapoon said:


> Wow congrats on your new-ins! I never seen a touch picotin with ostrich handles before! The colour complements the bag colour so well!!


Thank you! Likewise, I had not seen one either until this one which is why I was so pleasantly surprised when my SA unveiled it!


Hermezzy said:


> All wonderful finds, but the picotin, in particular, is breathtaking to behold and made me gasp.  These are stellar finds that reflect a truly rarefied and talented tastemaker/owner....


Thank you dear! ❤️


----------



## wannaprada

PrayersandPurses said:


> @wannaprada congratulations on all your purchases. Wear your beautiful bag in the best of health and happiness


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

888Bee said:


> So excited!My Halloween Hermes.com order delivered today.  Another very fortunate purchase online.  Orange Geta!  Orange Budy Charm is from an early October Hermes.com order, too. I've been waiting for months to see if my SA was going to have a Geta available. It's been over 6months and no luck. My online luck came through sooner.
> 
> View attachment 5648376
> 
> View attachment 5648377



Love the Geta in this colour, TDF, a colour you can wear most of the year, not just Halloween, congratulations


----------



## bagsaddicts

Budy charm in vert fizz for my baby kelly  fourbi pouch 20, trio scarf ring, few make-ups (poppy lip shine, lip oil, illuminating powder, hand cream), H24 perfume. And of cos, the loveliest H D’ancre ring


----------



## Bereal

I was on ban island but couldn’t resist these white flex sneakers. I have been looking for my size and finally found them at the NY Madison store. The shopping experience was ‘meh’ as my SA was busy and I was served by another SA who was very efficient but not interested in communicating. Oh well I’m happy with my shoes though.


----------



## Book Worm

Bereal said:


> I was on ban island but couldn’t resist these white flex sneakers. I have been looking for my size and finally found them at the NY Madison store. The shopping experience was ‘meh’ as my SA was busy and I was served by another SA who was very efficient but not interested in communicating. Oh well I’m happy with my shoes though.
> 
> View attachment 5648682


They look great. Share reviews please, once you've had a chance to use them. 
I'm on the look out for comfortable H sneakers.


----------



## Bereal

Book Worm said:


> They look great. Share reviews please, once you've had a chance to use them.
> I'm on the look out for comfortable H sneakers.


Thanks..they fit well.


----------



## addiCCted

bagsaddicts said:


> Budy charm in vert fizz for my baby kelly  fourbi pouch 20, trio scarf ring, few make-ups (poppy lip shine, lip oil, illuminating powder, hand cream), H24 perfume. And of cos, the loveliest H D’ancre ring
> 
> View attachment 5648677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648678


H dancre ring is next on my list....but now that I saw the new? divine ring.....im divided...


----------



## jenayb

880 said:


> A bag for DH. Perfect for travel, soft sided, relatively slim, huge back pocket, adjustable strap for wear front, side, or back. Bonus is that when I took it home, i discovered I would like to borrow it Lol. However I’m sure he will be wearing it all of the time. He tried on etoupe, but he bought black. I included a pic of 3/4 view bc it’s a nice slim profile for a bag that can hold a lot. Mens manager told us that this was a runway bag, so the boutique was lucky to get some in. 7500+ USD (crossposted from Guys and their Hermes thread).
> 
> View attachment 5648258
> View attachment 5648259
> View attachment 5648260
> View attachment 5648261
> View attachment 5648262
> 
> ETA: CORRECTION on the website the price is 6950 USD



It looks great on both of you!


----------



## 880

jenayb said:


> It looks great on both of you!


Thank you so much @jenayb 
hugs


----------



## DoggieBags

Noir calfskin pumps.


----------



## wondersofluxury

DoggieBags said:


> Noir calfskin pumps.
> 
> View attachment 5648889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648890


I've not seen these pumps in the store before, are they comfortable?


----------



## DoggieBags

wondersofluxury said:


> I've not seen these pumps in the store before, are they comfortable?


I haven’t worn them outside my home yet so can’t say for sure but I have a wide foot and my toes don’t feel squished. I did have to add a heel pad on one of the shoes as my heel felt like it was sliding out. I took a half size smaller than my usual size btw.


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

Ahhhh! I love this carre so much I bought it in two color ways. I don't need two lol. Which would you keep?????


----------



## 880

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Ahhhh! I love this carre so much I bought it in two color ways. I don't need two lol. Which would you keep?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648939


They are entirely different, so keep both?


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

880 said:


> They are entirely different, so keep both?


Ha! I see them as too similar, and would prefer to use those funds for a different scarf. I first bought the blue, then the pink popped up and I couldn't resist. In person, both are much more beautiful - the blue is serene but the pink glows.


----------



## waterlily112

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Ahhhh! I love this carre so much I bought it in two color ways. I don't need two lol. Which would you keep?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648939


I've done the same thing with the robe legere 90 scarf, one in gris and another in rose hortensia. I'd say keep both!


----------



## Ladybaga

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Ahhhh! I love this carre so much I bought it in two color ways. I don't need two lol. Which would you keep?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648939


Since you said the pink glows, you should keep that one.  They are both lovely but your description of the pink sounds like that is the one you really want.


----------



## bagsaddicts

addiCCted said:


> H dancre ring is next on my list....but now that I saw the new? divine ring.....im divided...


Yes, the divine ring looks divine… i put deposit on this sometime back earlier this year. I’m actually thinking if I should get the divine ring next. But I decided to get a necklace instead. Gonna put deposit soon & wait again hahaha. And the cycle repeats!


----------



## Mapoon

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Ahhhh! I love this carre so much I bought it in two color ways. I don't need two lol. Which would you keep?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648939


I would go with the blue one as it fits the ocean theme well! But just keep both! One to frame and one to use?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

iseebearbears said:


> View attachment 5648305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648307
> 
> ts





iseebearbears said:


> Just received this shipment. As per my SA's words "These are heavenly light!" She wasn't kidding! As usual, my boys want to get a piece of it before I ever get a chance.
> 
> View attachment 5648305
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648306
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648307
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648308


Congratulations on your new boots


----------



## fayeH

My 1st non-quota bag offer! Grateful for this mini-evelyn.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

888Bee said:


> So excited!My Halloween Hermes.com order delivered today.  Another very fortunate purchase online.  Orange Geta!  Orange Budy Charm is from an early October Hermes.com order, too. I've been waiting for months to see if my SA was going to have a Geta available. It's been over 6months and no luck. My online luck came through sooner.
> 
> View attachment 5648376
> 
> View attachment 5648377


Congratulations on your beautiful bag. Love the orange. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bagsaddicts said:


> Budy charm in vert fizz for my baby kelly  fourbi pouch 20, trio scarf ring, few make-ups (poppy lip shine, lip oil, illuminating powder, hand cream), H24 perfume. And of cos, the loveliest H D’ancre ring
> 
> View attachment 5648677
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648676
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648678


Congratulations on all your purchases. Love the ring!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> I was on ban island but couldn’t resist these white flex sneakers. I have been looking for my size and finally found them at the NY Madison store. The shopping experience was ‘meh’ as my SA was busy and I was served by another SA who was very efficient but not interested in communicating. Oh well I’m happy with my shoes though.
> 
> View attachment 5648682


Congratulations on your new sneakers


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fayeH said:


> My 1st non-quota bag offer! Grateful for this mini-evelyn.
> 
> View attachment 5649022


Congratulations on your beautiful bag. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

My apologies. I'm trying to group my replies but having some technical difficulties


----------



## addiCCted

DoggieBags said:


> Noir calfskin pumps.
> 
> View attachment 5648889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648890


Tres chic


----------



## luvparis21

fayeH said:


> My 1st non-quota bag offer! Grateful for this mini-evelyn.
> 
> View attachment 5649022


Congrats!! I love it! 
Is it rose extreme?


----------



## Mapoon

fayeH said:


> My 1st non-quota bag offer! Grateful for this mini-evelyn.
> 
> View attachment 5649022


Congrats!!!   What a beautiful pop of colour!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

I don’t know WHY I keep buying more scarves. I can’t help myself! I especially love the Double Face Le Charme d Orphee scarf. Love the silver grey color. Perfect for holiday season parties to and from!

Edited: I thought I did thumb photos but this look large. I’m trying to learn how this works with updated system. My apologies!!


----------



## Friscalating

Hermes Zen said:


> I don’t know WHY I keep buying more scarves. I can’t help myself! I especially love the Double Face Le Charme d Orphee scarf. Love the silver grey color. Perfect for holiday season parties to and from!
> 
> Edited: I thought I did thumb photos but this look large. I’m trying to learn how this works with updated system. My apologies!!
> 
> View attachment 5649193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649205


In your defense, you’ve got some fabulous pieces there..


----------



## 880

Hermes Zen said:


> I don’t know WHY I keep buying more scarves. I can’t help myself! I especially love the Double Face Le Charme d Orphee scarf. Love the silver grey color. Perfect for holiday season parties to and from!
> 
> Edited: I thought I did thumb photos but this look large. I’m trying to learn how this works with updated system. My apologies!!
> 
> View attachment 5649193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649205


Adore the enlarged detail  congrats!


----------



## Logic

Hermes Zen said:


> I don’t know WHY I keep buying more scarves. I can’t help myself! I especially love the Double Face Le Charme d Orphee scarf. Love the silver grey color. Perfect for holiday season parties to and from!
> 
> Edited: I thought I did thumb photos but this look large. I’m trying to learn how this works with updated system. My apologies!!
> 
> View attachment 5649193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649205


Love your silks haul   I soo need the grey one!


----------



## Logic

I’ve collected a few twillies recently and a wallet. Any ideas on ways to utilise the wallet would be great, I’m thinking just throwing card and cash and use the coin separately as it takes up all the space inside.


----------



## Bereal

fayeH said:


> My 1st non-quota bag offer! Grateful for this mini-evelyn.
> 
> View attachment 5649022


Lovely colour


----------



## ardenp

After months of seeing this pouch intermittently online,  I finally committed when my SA was able to order for me (I think this came from online stock but hopefully counts as store purchase?) Have been looking for small casual "bag" to hold phone + my Bearn compact card holder for quick dinners, travel etc, but wanted something a little different.  Will look for a wristlet strap to add on. It's very soft and pretty!


----------



## J_sv

B30 rose confetti / Grand Theatre Nouveau shawl


----------



## textilegirl

J_sv said:


> B30 rose confetti / Grand Theatre Nouveau shawl
> 
> View attachment 5649293


Such a beautiful combination, congrats!


----------



## iseebearbears

Oops. I accidentally bought these yesterday.  And I have no clue when/how I cut my hand.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

MelissaPurse said:


> The purse gods finally answered and a vintage 1977 Hermes Kelly 35 in the color Bleu Marine arrived to join my curated purse collection. Of course she’s officially the queen of the bunch and so grateful to have her…the icing is that it came with its original dustbag/box/shopping bag. Whomever had this took great care and my bag spirit is completely filled. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5647219


Oh my goodness. Stunning.  Enjoy.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hermes Zen said:


> I don’t know WHY I keep buying more scarves. I can’t help myself! I especially love the Double Face Le Charme d Orphee scarf. Love the silver grey color. Perfect for holiday season parties to and from!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649204



We're twins on the Sur Mon Nuage, i could not resist this color combo and those edges!

I would love love love more photos of the Sous Le Charme scarf if you wouldnt mind! I have yet to own a double face, and I have been eyeing this color combo for some time but my store doesnt have it in stock... Website photo colors sometimes dont represent IRL color very well.


----------



## Solday

I’ve just bought this gorgeous Kelly mini touch today❤️


----------



## maryg1

Not new from boutique, but a HG for me
“Les levriers” by Poret


----------



## lurketylurk

New to me Kelly wallet in Vert Amande.  I love this color and it is kinda scarce on the resale market. Was very excited to snag this.


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> I’ve collected a few twillies recently and a wallet. Any ideas on ways to utilise the wallet would be great, I’m thinking just throwing card and cash and use the coin separately as it takes up all the space inside.
> 
> View attachment 5649245


Congrats lovely!! You can always get a "conversion kit" from Esty or Samorga or (maybe KD Australia) to use it cross body like a WOC...or wear it with a belt like a little waist pouch...it's so cute and tiny but despite how beautiful it is and perhaps attainable...I cant justify the cost per wear..the roulis slim is just as beautiful & tempting!









						12 Color Purse Organizer Insert Fit Constance Slim Handbag - Etsy Australia
					

This Chains item by NanaStore2018 has 59 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on 18 Nov, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Fashionista2

Solday said:


> I’ve just bought this gorgeous Kelly mini touch today❤️
> 
> View attachment 5649371


My first time seeing a mini kelly touch. I think it's STUNNING!


----------



## hphile

Logic said:


> I’ve collected a few twillies recently and a wallet. Any ideas on ways to utilise the wallet would be great, I’m thinking just throwing card and cash and use the coin separately as it takes up all the space inside.
> 
> View attachment 5649245


Like what @Mapoon said I loop a pearl bag strap I bought on Amazon to wear it like a bag! I also don't use the coin pouch in the bag usually like you said!


----------



## Ladybaga

Hermes Zen said:


> I don’t know WHY I keep buying more scarves. I can’t help myself! I especially love the Double Face Le Charme d Orphee scarf. Love the silver grey color. Perfect for holiday season parties to and from!
> 
> Edited: I thought I did thumb photos but this look large. I’m trying to learn how this works with updated system. My apologies!!
> 
> View attachment 5649193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649194
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649195
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649205


Beautiful variety, Hermes Zen!  I completely understand your silky addiction. You are not alone.


----------



## Ladybaga

J_sv said:


> B30 rose confetti / Grand Theatre Nouveau shawl
> 
> View attachment 5649293


DREAMY!!!


----------



## mp4

Solday said:


> I’ve just bought this gorgeous Kelly mini touch today❤️
> 
> View attachment 5649371


insanely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Raylee12

Logic said:


> I’ve collected a few twillies recently and a wallet. Any ideas on ways to utilise the wallet would be great, I’m thinking just throwing card and cash and use the coin separately as it takes up all the space inside.
> 
> View attachment 5649245


How recent are the twillies @Logic? Wonder if its still available in aus?


----------



## Xthgirl

Dressing up my new b25 verso bleu lin togo phw with my old non-H silk twillies.


----------



## Logic

Raylee12 said:


> How recent are the twillies @Logic? Wonder if its still available in aus?


ummm late last month for the twillies (so 2-3 weeks?), u could try to ask if they are ordering anymore and put your name down


----------



## Logic

ardenp said:


> After months of seeing this pouch intermittently online,  I finally committed when my SA was able to order for me (I think this came from online stock but hopefully counts as store purchase?) Have been looking for small casual "bag" to hold phone + my Bearn compact card holder for quick dinners, travel etc, but wanted something a little different.  Will look for a wristlet strap to add on. It's very soft and pretty!
> 
> View attachment 5649291


Congrats, it's very nice, i see them on the website but have never checked them out in store or seen anyone post it. Something i'd consider now..


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Congrats lovely!! You can always get a "conversion kit" from Esty or Samorga or (maybe KD Australia) to use it cross body like a WOC...or wear it with a belt like a little waist pouch...it's so cute and tiny but despite how beautiful it is and perhaps attainable...I cant justify the cost per wear..the roulis slim is just as beautiful & tempting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Color Purse Organizer Insert Fit Constance Slim Handbag - Etsy Australia
> 
> 
> This Chains item by NanaStore2018 has 59 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on 18 Nov, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



Thanks for the link, the conversion chain looks like one of their silver jewellery chain! Yes it's another pricey pretty item. You should consider, before the next price increase.



hphile said:


> Like what @Mapoon said I loop a pearl bag strap I bought on Amazon to wear it like a bag! I also don't use the coin pouch in the bag usually like you said!
> 
> View attachment 5649738



Thanks for the modelling pic, looks great on you! Defitely need a chain now..


----------



## serene

Got my shoes! And they are lovely 
I have one doubt though - is the gap between the H-pattern and my feet too large? Does it need to touch my feet? Otherwise the shoes fit perfectly so not sure what to do.. hope you can see from the pic what I meant because it was difficult to take picture of that


----------



## monkyjib

I’m still new to H. Here are my first purchases! It started off with a belt (online), then I vitisted the boutique and met with a lovely SA who sold me the scarf, espadrilles and a lipstick. Love them all!


----------



## larissajay

Got this last week and today is her first day coming out to play. Birkin 30 sellier. Love it so much! I’m now planning my weekend outfits around my bag.


----------



## Tina_Bina

Umm… got these hot pink fuzzy orans no big deal 

Lol I was just as excited as when I see a quota bag offer


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Tina_Bina said:


> Umm… got these hot pink fuzzy orans no big deal
> 
> Lol I was just as excited as when I see a quota bag offer
> 
> View attachment 5650146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650148


Woah what material is that? It doesn’t look like the standard shearling


----------



## Muffin_Top

serene said:


> Got my shoes! And they are lovely
> I have one doubt though - is the gap between the H-pattern and my feet too large? Does it need to touch my feet? Otherwise the shoes fit perfectly so not sure what to do.. hope you can see from the pic what I meant because it was difficult to take picture of that
> 
> View attachment 5649947


Didn't your SA advised you about the size ? 
What's the season where you are ?
If it's summer, they're too big... If it's winter, your feet might swell with the warmth this summer.


----------



## jennyp507

A beautiful surprise from my SA and the lovely store manager who thought of me


----------



## malbec_bleu

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Woah what material is that? It doesn’t look like the standard shearling


Mink! they are only offered in that pink and a deep green for now!


----------



## xray

Kelly To Go in Rose Texas Epsom PHW... love dutyfree stores !


----------



## in_mybag

Joined the GP family


----------



## serene

Muffin_Top said:


> Didn't your SA advised you about the size ?
> What's the season where you are ?
> If it's summer, they're too big... If it's winter, your feet might swell with the warmth this summer.


I bought these online so nobody was advising, but I’ve tried H shoes before so I know my size. It’s winter where I am so ok that makes sense but I think my feet won’t swell that much  so I’ll return them


----------



## 888Bee

xray said:


> Kelly To Go in Rose Texas Epsom PHW... love dutyfree stores !
> 
> View attachment 5650501


Beautiful buy! Which duty free store were you at if I may ask.


----------



## Tina_Bina

malbec_bleu said:


> Mink! they are only offered in that pink and a deep green for now!


Does anyone know what the deep green look like?


----------



## nashpoo

Tina_Bina said:


> Does anyone know what the deep green look like?


Here you go!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

xray said:


> Kelly To Go in Rose Texas Epsom PHW... love dutyfree stores !
> 
> View attachment 5650501


@xray congratulations on your lovely wallet. And the duty free is a bonus


in_mybag said:


> Joined the GP family
> 
> View attachment 5650509


@in_mybag congratulations on your new bag. Love your blanket too. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## haute okole

Tina_Bina said:


> Umm… got these hot pink fuzzy orans no big deal
> 
> Lol I was just as excited as when I see a quota bag offer
> 
> View attachment 5650146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650148


I started my Holiday shopping and got these for one of my girls!  They are so adorable.  Because my girls and I wear the same size in everything, I may keep them.


----------



## Bentley1

Sorry wrong thread*


----------



## fatcat2523

I’m so blessed with H this year. I can’t believe to got offered Constance to Go in black with rose gold hardware last month, as this one of the item which I been waiting for in lieu of Constance 24. 
Been waiting for Constance 24 for more than 10 years but my store doesn’t order it regularly. So Constance to go will do.
Then last week, my SA called me to the store. She bought this bag out. I lost my breath seeing it. Gold gold Constance 24. 
However I thought this style is getting discontinued?! Hope some one can share if Constance 24 is discontinued or not.
When I look at the stamp, it is Z stamp. I know some time, it might be older stock. But this is brand new with seal. Does anyone know if Paris still send out Z stamp items? 

Anyway here are both bags along with my Geta.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

larissajay said:


> Got this last week and today is her first day coming out to play. Birkin 30 sellier. Love it so much! I’m now planning my weekend outfits around my bag.
> 
> View attachment 5650008


Nice choice on twilly! I have the same for my box k25


----------



## Mapoon

fatcat2523 said:


> I’m so blessed with H this year. I can’t believe to got offered Constance to Go in black with rose gold hardware last month, as this one of the item which I been waiting for in lieu of Constance 24.
> Been waiting for Constance 24 for more than 10 years but my store doesn’t order it regularly. So Constance to go will do.
> Then last week, my SA called me to the store. She bought this bag out. I lost my breath seeing it. Gold gold Constance 24.
> However I thought this style is getting discontinued?! Hope some one can share if Constance 24 is discontinued or not.
> When I look at the stamp, it is Z stamp. I know some time, it might be older stock. But this is brand new with seal. Does anyone know if Paris still send out Z stamp items?
> 
> Anyway here are both bags along with my Geta.
> 
> View attachment 5650968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650973


Congrats on your lovely new ins. I’m not sure if they are discontinuing the “old” c24 but I read and seen there’s a new edition c24 out without the middle division/separation and it comes with a mirror. Is yours that version?


----------



## fatcat2523

Mapoon said:


> Congrats on your lovely new ins. I’m not sure if they are discontinuing the “old” c24 but I read and seen there’s a new edition c24 out without the middle division/separation and it comes with a mirror. Is yours that version?


Thank you. No my was the “old” 2 compartments version. Also the stamp is “Z” which I am surprised.


----------



## Mapoon

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you. No my was the “old” 2 compartments version. Also the stamp is “Z” which I am surprised.


Icic! Enjoy her in good health! Still such a beautiful bag!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fatcat2523 said:


> I’m so blessed with H this year. I can’t believe to got offered Constance to Go in black with rose gold hardware last month, as this one of the item which I been waiting for in lieu of Constance 24.
> Been waiting for Constance 24 for more than 10 years but my store doesn’t order it regularly. So Constance to go will do.
> Then last week, my SA called me to the store. She bought this bag out. I lost my breath seeing it. Gold gold Constance 24.
> However I thought this style is getting discontinued?! Hope some one can share if Constance 24 is discontinued or not.
> When I look at the stamp, it is Z stamp. I know some time, it might be older stock. But this is brand new with seal. Does anyone know if Paris still send out Z stamp items?
> 
> Anyway here are both bags along with my Geta.
> 
> View attachment 5650968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650973


Congratulations on both of your beautiful bags! Wow 10 years is a long time, but better late than never. Wear them in good health and happiness


----------



## fatcat2523

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on both of your beautiful bags! Wow 10 years is a long time, but better late than never. Wear them in good health and happiness


Thank you


----------



## fatcat2523

Mapoon said:


> Icic! Enjoy her in good health! Still such a beautiful bag!


Thank you


----------



## LynneC

The latest addition to my collection - a beautiful pop-up book, a gift from my dear husband for my birthday. I couldn't resist a little photo opportunity with my Alice Shirley maxi twilly! The book is exquisite, rather like our wonderful silks!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LynneC said:


> The latest addition to my collection - a beautiful pop-up book, a gift from my dear husband for my birthday. I couldn't resist a little photo opportunity with my Alice Shirley maxi twilly! The book is exquisite, rather like our wonderful silks!
> 
> View attachment 5651342


Happy birthdayand congratulations on your beautiful gifts. I have a pop up book also. I love it Enjoy yours


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

Absolutely bonkers over Hermes carres❣️The color ways blow me away; along with the art work of course.  Thought I'd choose between the flamingos and return one,  but alas I'm weak and keeping both


----------



## LolaWhisp

It seems ban island has an Alice Shirley exemption. Can’t believe H had a three graces in store!


----------



## Bereal

fatcat2523 said:


> I’m so blessed with H this year. I can’t believe to got offered Constance to Go in black with rose gold hardware last month, as this one of the item which I been waiting for in lieu of Constance 24.
> Been waiting for Constance 24 for more than 10 years but my store doesn’t order it regularly. So Constance to go will do.
> Then last week, my SA called me to the store. She bought this bag out. I lost my breath seeing it. Gold gold Constance 24.
> However I thought this style is getting discontinued?! Hope some one can share if Constance 24 is discontinued or not.
> When I look at the stamp, it is Z stamp. I know some time, it might be older stock. But this is brand new with seal. Does anyone know if Paris still send out Z stamp items?
> 
> Anyway here are both bags along with my Geta.
> 
> View attachment 5650968
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650970
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650972
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650973


Beautiful bags! Congratulations


----------



## Hermes Zen

H’sKisses said:


> We're twins on the Sur Mon Nuage, i could not resist this color combo and those edges!
> 
> I would love love love more photos of the Sous Le Charme scarf if you wouldnt mind! I have yet to own a double face, and I have been eyeing this color combo for some time but my store doesnt have it in stock... Website photo colors sometimes dont represent IRL color very well.


Apologies for the delay. I’ve been out of town. Here are more photos. Gosh not easy to get the background color to be close. Photos in different lightings. I included photo with a Twilly of same design but colors not exact. Lovely together IMHO.  Hope this helps but should see in person. Of course you may have already bought it!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Bereal said:


> Beautiful bags! Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## tinkerbell68




----------



## Lec8504

I used to be super active on TPF but then life happened  but just wanted to share a recent-ish addition to my collection that I’m absolutely over the moon with. One of my HG H bags ♥️ B25 Blue Nuit - blue baltique touch with PHW.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hermes Zen said:


> Apologies for the delay. I’ve been out of town. Here are more photos. Gosh not easy to get the background color to be close. Photos in different lightings. I included photo with a Twilly of same design but colors not exact. Lovely together IMHO.  Hope this helps but should see in person. Of course you may have already bought it!!
> 
> View attachment 5651510
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651511
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651512
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651513
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651514



Thank you so much! Am I seeing it right that there is some deep red in there? On the website, the red part looks like a bright orange red to me, but your photo shows a darker, blue toned red… This definitely makes me want this more, although of course until I actually see it IRL it’s difficult to say how it will look on my skin tone.


----------



## Hermes Zen

H’sKisses said:


> Thank you so much! Am I seeing it right that there is some deep red in there? On the website, the red part looks like a bright orange red to me, but your photo shows a darker, blue toned red… This definitely makes me want this more, although of course until I actually see it IRL it’s difficult to say how it will look on my skin tone.


Welcome! There is some red. The color description says Rouge / Rose Poudré / Bleu Gris. Yeah, best to see it IRL. I don't want to mislead yah. I do love the colors in this scarf. I hope you do to once you see it.


----------



## Cams

These are the items I bought while in Paris the bag is my first one. I was very thrilled to get it. Hope to get more I guess . A shawl, twilly, scarf, loafers, and my favorite lipstick that I wear Everyday .


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Lec8504 said:


> I used to be super active on TPF but then life happened  but just wanted to share a recent-ish addition to my collection that I’m absolutely over the moon with. One of my HG H bags ♥️ B25 Blue Nuit - blue baltique touch with PHW.
> 
> View attachment 5651635


@Lec8504 congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness


Cams said:


> These are the items I bought while in Paris the bag is my first one. I was very thrilled to get it. Hope to get more I guess . A shawl, twilly, scarf, loafers, and my favorite lipstick that I wear Everyday .
> 
> View attachment 5651732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651735


@Cams congratulations on all your beautiful purchases. Buying them in Paris is extra special.


----------



## Friscalating

Went in to try on the Free sneakers but ended up gravitating towards the Chris ones and its colours instead  

Was also offered a cabasellier in fauve Barenia but alas it had these white-ish streaks all over it that my SA said would wear off over time, but admitted that the part under the external pocket wouldn’t get that much chance for it to wear off, so went with bleu royal in the end, which pairs up nicely with my Geegee charm.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Friscalating said:


> Went in to try on the Free sneakers but ended up gravitating towards the Chris ones and its colours instead
> 
> Was also offered a cabasellier in fauve Barenia but alas it had these white-ish streaks all over it that my SA said would wear off over time, but admitted that the part under the external pocket wouldn’t get that much chance for it to wear off, so went with bleu royal in the end, which pairs up nicely with my Geegee charm.
> 
> View attachment 5651923


Congratulations on your lovely purchases. Enjoy wearing them both


----------



## nashpoo

Vert cactus orans


----------



## _Petra_

Hi fellow TPFers,
I just joined the forum but I have read your messages with great interest since a long time ago.

I recently added the following pieces to my (still small) H family:
- Picotin 26 in Clemence, Caban GHW
- Herbag 39 in coated canvas, Black/black GHW + her twilly Sur mon nuage
- Carrè 90 Plumets et Panaches, Blanc / Vert / Multicolor
- Poudre d'Orfevre, Face and eye illuminating powder
- (not pictured) H nail files

I hope to add soon some other pieces, especially a CDC 24 in lizard that I saw last time I visited the boutique…

many thanks for letting me share my  passion with you!


----------



## Fashionista2

Lec8504 said:


> I used to be super active on TPF but then life happened  but just wanted to share a recent-ish addition to my collection that I’m absolutely over the moon with. One of my HG H bags ♥️ B25 Blue Nuit - blue baltique touch with PHW.
> 
> View attachment 5651635


That's a stunning bag! Congrats.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

_Petra_ said:


> Hi fellow TPFers,
> I just joined the forum but I have read your messages with great interest since a long time ago.
> 
> I recently added the following pieces to my (still small) H family:
> - Picotin 26 in Clemence, Caban GHW
> - Herbag 39 in coated canvas, Black/black GHW + her twilly Sur mon nuage
> - Carrè 90 Plumets et Panaches, Blanc / Vert / Multicolor
> - Poudre d'Orfevre, Face and eye illuminating powder
> - (not pictured) H nail files
> 
> I hope to add soon some other pieces, especially a CDC 24 in lizard that I saw last time I visited the boutique…
> 
> many thanks for letting me share my  passion with you!
> 
> View attachment 5652003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652006


Congrats on your items! They are lovely! I have the same scarf and haven’t figured out how to wear it yet lol. If you figure something out please share!


----------



## _Petra_

Hi @jimmyshoogirl, thank you very much for your kind words! I will certainly share ‘my way’ of wearing the scarf… Perhaps it’s a good excuse to buy a Chaine d'Ancre scarf ring lol


----------



## mp4

nashpoo said:


> Vert cactus orans
> 
> View attachment 5652000


Gorgeous color!


----------



## iseebearbears

I picked this baby up yesterday. I'm quite conflicted about this one. I wanted the regular ML, this one is a bit different. Not in a bad way, but my mind is still finding ways to justify the big price difference due to the small (IMHO) garnishings.


----------



## Mapoon

iseebearbears said:


> I picked this baby up yesterday. I'm quite conflicted about this one. I wanted the regular ML, this one is a bit different. Not in a bad way, but my mind is still finding ways to justify the big price difference due to the small (IMHO) garnishings.
> View attachment 5652270


What a beautiful bag, congrats!! This is my first time seeing a touch ML. I know what you mean about having it in a touch version costing way more but it's the exotic part that makes the difference. Regardless how pretty the bag is but if it doesnt make your heart sing then best to return in...Im sure your SA will understand as he/she would like you to buy stuff that you love and will enjoy carrying. Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## iseebearbears

Mapoon said:


> What a beautiful bag, congrats!! This is my first time seeing a touch ML. I know what you mean about having it in a touch version costing way more but it's the exotic part that makes the difference. Regardless how pretty the bag is but if it doesnt make your heart sing then best to return in...Im sure your SA will understand as he/she would like you to buy stuff that you love and will enjoy carrying. Good luck with your decision!!


Unfortunately, I'm not at that level with my SA yet. She simply said she cannot offer me the regular ML. But, I know this bag will grow on me. She told me that I won't get any other bag in the near future anyway, so this is better than nothing I guess.  Sigh.


----------



## Mapoon

iseebearbears said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not at that level with my SA yet. She simply said she cannot offer me the regular ML. But, I know this bag will grow on me. She told me that I won't get any other bag in the near future anyway, so this is better than nothing I guess.  Sigh.


That's so wierd...I actually thought that touch versions are offered at a later stage and not when you ask for the regular ML....is it a sign for you to change your SA? That's quite blunt of the SA to say to you that you will not get any other bag...I cant imagine your feeling...Good luck dear...


----------



## Hermes Zen

Getting ready for the holidays!  Gorgeous wrap in bleu noir.  Has HERMES stitched across it.    In less lighting it looks black. Comes in a box that opens on one side. I can see myself using this for many years to come.


----------



## Ladybaga

_Petra_ said:


> Hi fellow TPFers,
> I just joined the forum but I have read your messages with great interest since a long time ago.
> 
> I recently added the following pieces to my (still small) H family:
> - Picotin 26 in Clemence, Caban GHW
> - Herbag 39 in coated canvas, Black/black GHW + her twilly Sur mon nuage
> - Carrè 90 Plumets et Panaches, Blanc / Vert / Multicolor
> - Poudre d'Orfevre, Face and eye illuminating powder
> - (not pictured) H nail files
> 
> I hope to add soon some other pieces, especially a CDC 24 in lizard that I saw last time I visited the boutique…
> 
> many thanks for letting me share my  passion with you!
> 
> View attachment 5652003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652006


Fantastic dose of Orange and WELCOME! You have a nice variety in your collection.  Love it all....the bags, the scarf, the twilly and face powder! Can't wait to see the lizard CDC that you choose.  Those are the best bracelets!


----------



## Ladybaga

iseebearbears said:


> I picked this baby up yesterday. I'm quite conflicted about this one. I wanted the regular ML, this one is a bit different. Not in a bad way, but my mind is still finding ways to justify the big price difference due to the small (IMHO) garnishings.
> View attachment 5652270


This is the prettiest ML! I'll bet your SA was telling you that since this is a ML Touch (since it has exotic handles and sangles) and is rare, she/he won't be able to offer you anything soon, since this is a special bag. I'm sure you will be able to purchase more bags, maybe just not in the next couple of months? I'm just guessing since this is a hard-to-find ML.  This truly is an outstanding bag.  ENJOY!


----------



## Ladybaga

Friscalating said:


> Went in to try on the Free sneakers but ended up gravitating towards the Chris ones and its colours instead
> 
> Was also offered a cabasellier in fauve Barenia but alas it had these white-ish streaks all over it that my SA said would wear off over time, but admitted that the part under the external pocket wouldn’t get that much chance for it to wear off, so went with bleu royal in the end, which pairs up nicely with my Geegee charm.
> 
> View attachment 5651923


Love it all! Your sneakers are the coolest pair! I LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## am2022

Got these items during my last travel 2 months ago .
And Just starting to organize what I got !


----------



## periogirl28

iseebearbears said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not at that level with my SA yet. She simply said she cannot offer me the regular ML. But, I know this bag will grow on me. She told me that I won't get any other bag in the near future anyway, so this is better than nothing I guess.  Sigh.


I am so sorry you are not very sure about this. Would you have liked this exact bag if it was a regular and not a Touch? I hope it really grows on you and you come to love it a lot. Wear in the best of health!


----------



## jennyp507

iseebearbears said:


> I picked this baby up yesterday. I'm quite conflicted about this one. I wanted the regular ML, this one is a bit different. Not in a bad way, but my mind is still finding ways to justify the big price difference due to the small (IMHO) garnishings.
> View attachment 5652270


What a beautiful color! I just purchased my first mini lindy as well in touch! The bags IMO that have exotic seem to be more exclusive for clients. Usually managers will approve in my cases. I think it’ll grow on you it’s a beautiful color and could go with so many outfits. Wear it well


----------



## iseebearbears

periogirl28 said:


> I am so sorry you are not very sure about this. Would you have liked this exact bag if it was a regular and not a Touch? I hope it really grows on you and you come to love it a lot. Wear in the best of health!


Yes, I actually wanted a regular ML, preferably in clemence leather. It's a $3,000 difference but I do like it. However, swift scratches easily and isn't water resistant. I just have to be extra careful with this one instead of using it as an everyday bag like I wanted to begin with.


periogirl28 said:


> I am so sorry you are not very sure about this. Would you have liked this exact bag if it was a regular and not a Touch? I hope it really grows on you and you come to love it a lot. Wear in the best of health!


----------



## periogirl28

iseebearbears said:


> Yes, I actually wanted a regular ML, preferably in clemence leather. It's a $3,000 difference but I do like it. However, swift scratches easily and isn't water resistant. I just have to be extra careful with this one instead of using it as an everyday bag like I wanted to begin with.


Please don't worry too much. Swift is stronger than you think as mine have all stood up well.


----------



## Friscalating

Ladybaga said:


> Love it all! Your sneakers are the coolest pair! I LOVE THEM!!!


Thank you Ladybaga! I’d never actually seen the Chris sneakers before yesterday so it was a lovely serendipitous purchase


----------



## _Petra_

Ladybaga said:


> Fantastic dose of Orange and WELCOME! You have a nice variety in your collection.  Love it all....the bags, the scarf, the twilly and face powder! Can't wait to see the lizard CDC that you choose.  Those are the best bracelets!


Hi @Ladybaga thank you very much for your warm welcome! I am glad you like my H collection… as a hint for the bracelet, I really like Ombre…


----------



## am2022

June and October bags !


----------



## pearlgrass

Lec8504 said:


> I used to be super active on TPF but then life happened  but just wanted to share a recent-ish addition to my collection that I’m absolutely over the moon with. One of my HG H bags ♥️ B25 Blue Nuit - blue baltique touch with PHW.
> 
> View attachment 5651635


Congrats  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## _Petra_

am2022 said:


> June and October bags !
> 
> View attachment 5652419


Love them both! Especially the mini Evelyne, I can imagine how versatile it can be… the strap is also super fun!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

_Petra_ said:


> Hi fellow TPFers,
> I just joined the forum but I have read your messages with great interest since a long time ago.
> 
> I recently added the following pieces to my (still small) H family:
> - Picotin 26 in Clemence, Caban GHW
> - Herbag 39 in coated canvas, Black/black GHW + her twilly Sur mon nuage
> - Carrè 90 Plumets et Panaches, Blanc / Vert / Multicolor
> - Poudre d'Orfevre, Face and eye illuminating powder
> - (not pictured) H nail files
> 
> I hope to add soon some other pieces, especially a CDC 24 in lizard that I saw last time I visited the boutique…
> 
> many thanks for letting me share my  passion with you!
> 
> View attachment 5652003
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652005
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652006


@_Petra_ welcome And congratulations on all your beautiful purchases. Wear them in the best of health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

am2022 said:


> June and October bags !
> 
> View attachment 5652419


Congratulations on all of your purchases! Love your evelyne tpm Wear them both in the best of health and happiness


----------



## _Petra_

PrayersandPurses said:


> @_Petra_ welcome And congratulations on all your beautiful purchases. Wear them in the best of health and happiness


Thank you @PrayersandPurses for your kind words


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

Jungle Love - adore this color way! I think the whole thing just pops! Preloved, but pristine in box! Can't wait until she arrives. I have a favorite solid black fringe tweed Versace jacket that this will look spectacular with, amongst other things.


----------



## LivinADreamInRSF

LivinADreamInRSF said:


> Ahhhh! I love this carre so much I bought it in two color ways. I don't need two lol. Which would you keep?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648939


Decided to keep the blue


----------



## keirii

noir phw regate 24 adjustable belt & space derby twilly


----------



## cad33

Hermes Zen said:


> Getting ready for the holidays!  Gorgeous wrap in bleu noir.  Has HERMES stitched across it.    In less lighting it looks black. Comes in a box that opens on one side. I can see myself using this for many years to come.
> 
> View attachment 5652292
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652295



I was eyeing that same wrap and wondering if you have any pictures of how it looks on you? My concern with some of the Hermes wraps are they are too big.


----------



## Hermes Zen

cad33 said:


> I was eyeing that same wrap and wondering if you have any pictures of how it looks on you? My concern with some of the Hermes wraps are they are too big.


Hi, Unfortunately I haven't worn my formal with it yet.  Waiting for an event to wear it to.  If you see one at your store, try it on.  If you order online, at least you can return it if it doesn't work out.  The dimension is 55x200cm (22" x 78.7"). There is a model photo on usa h.com.  Hope this helps!



> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/veloutee-matelassee-stole-H779109Sv01/


----------



## Cams

PrayersandPurses said:


> @Lec8504 congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness
> 
> @Cams congratulations on all your beautiful purchases. Buying them in Paris is extra special.


Thank you .


----------



## amna72

New boots for winter


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

serene said:


> Yes  finally got these shoes online. Anyone else have them? Anxious to see how they feel and if I can really keep them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646055


I have these in a pink color, had them for years and they are very comfortable to walk with, still elegant. Good choice!


----------



## cali_to_ny

serene said:


> Yes  finally got these shoes online. Anyone else have them? Anxious to see how they feel and if I can really keep them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646055


I have them in 2 colors and absolutely love them! Enjoy!!


----------



## amna72

amna72 said:


> New boots for winter



Something went wrong unfortunately, I hope the picture will be visible now


----------



## PrayersandPurses

amna72 said:


> Something went wrong unfortunately, I hope the picture will be visible now
> 
> View attachment 5653307


They're all so nice. Congratulations! Enjoy wearing them all.
You're so lucky to find your size. There are a pair of boots I've wanted since June lol but they don't have my size.


----------



## amna72

PrayersandPurses said:


> They're all so nice. Congratulations! Enjoy wearing them all.
> You're so lucky to find your size. There are a pair of boots I've wanted since June lol but they don't have my size.



I understand, I have been waiting for a pair of gloves in my size for more then a year)))


----------



## madamelizaking

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/oran-sandal-H231288Zv29355/

Spring is HERE and I am SO EXCITED. Picked up a gold Ulysses agenda and grabbing the sandals on Thursday. For some crazy reason I asked to think about it overnight LOL. They’re available online now. They’re so gorgeous, I feel like I’m going to  orphan my orange fuzzy ones.


----------



## _Petra_

Visited the boutique yesterday and, as anticipated, I came back home with a CDC 24 in Ombre Lizard! I am so excited since it is my first exotic piece from H, hopefully I will manage to add many more 
I also bought a Ulysse MM in super classic  orange, to motivate me into studying for an upcoming business conference… Hope it works 
thanks for letting me share!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Passifolia tea set. I LOVE these breakfast cups. They are huge and hold a lot of caffeine   My kitchen is green, so, they match! They make me so happy that I might buy a full service. 

Stock photos, sorry, because the internet is the way it is.


----------



## Xthgirl

My packages arrived. Charge-send suede boots (theyre soft/ downy; not siff at all) and online order scarf 70 (which i actually find more comfortable to wear than scarf 90)


----------



## Ladybaga

_Petra_ said:


> Visited the boutique yesterday and, as anticipated, I came back home with a CDC 24 in Ombre Lizard! I am so excited since it is my first exotic piece from H, hopefully I will manage to add many more
> I also bought a Ulysse MM in super classic  orange, to motivate me into studying for an upcoming business conference… Hope it works
> thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5653730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653732


Love your CDC 24 in ombre lizard! It looks great with your Cartier!!! Your Ulysses in classic orange is the perfect dose of orange to get you through the conference.  If you get bored, you can look at that orange and just smile!


----------



## Ladybaga

Xthgirl said:


> My packages arrived. Charge-send suede boots (theyre soft/ downy; not siff at all) and online order scarf 70 (which i actually find more comfortable to wear than scarf 90)
> 
> View attachment 5654009


Your boots are perfect for fall and winter! They look so luxurious, yet so comfortable.  I love suede and that color!
You scarf is so cool! The pattern  pops so well against black. One of my favorite colorways of this pattern. (70s are so soft, too!)


----------



## _Petra_

Ladybaga said:


> Love your CDC 24 in ombre lizard! It looks great with your Cartier!!! Your Ulysses in classic orange is the perfect dose of orange to get you through the conference.  If you get bored, you can look at that orange and just smile!


Thank you very much @Ladybaga for your kind comments. Glad you like the bracelet, and the orange is really brightening my days at the office, as you said!


----------



## _Petra_

Xthgirl said:


> My packages arrived. Charge-send suede boots (theyre soft/ downy; not siff at all) and online order scarf 70 (which i actually find more comfortable to wear than scarf 90)
> 
> View attachment 5654009


Love all your purchases, especially your Chorus Stellarum carrè!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Xthgirl said:


> My packages arrived. Charge-send suede boots (theyre soft/ downy; not siff at all) and online order scarf 70 (which i actually find more comfortable to wear than scarf 90)
> 
> View attachment 5654009


Congratulations on both of your beautiful purchases. I really love the scarf


----------



## Xthgirl

Ladybaga said:


> Your boots are perfect for fall and winter! They look so luxurious, yet so comfortable.  I love suede and that color!
> You scarf is so cool! The pattern  pops so well against black. One of my favorite colorways of this pattern. (70s are so soft, too!)




Chose this ankle boots among all their boots because it can be worn casual and looks chic for dressier ocassions. It has just a good amount of heel w/o you feeling like you were wearing heels— so great for long distnace walks. Cant do knee length boots as it dont get that cold here where im at— it usually turns back to 80F by noontime and it doesnt snow. Yep love the touch of suede and the nude-ish color (evidence show nude colored footwear makes you look taller)


----------



## MaryAndDogs

LynneC said:


> The latest addition to my collection - a beautiful pop-up book, a gift from my dear husband for my birthday. I couldn't resist a little photo opportunity with my Alice Shirley maxi twilly! The book is exquisite, rather like our wonderful silks!
> 
> View attachment 5651342


 Absolutely love this! What is the book about if I might ask?


----------



## CTLover

After asking for one since they came out, my SA called me last night and offered me this baby.  Kelly to Go Touch.  Noir Epsom and  matte alligator.   GHW.   I was really hoping for PHW, but how can you pass up this combo?


----------



## KellyJane

My first ever Birkin! Togo 30 in Malachite, PHW.


----------



## _Petra_

KellyJane said:


> My first ever Birkin! Togo 30 in Malachite, PHW.
> View attachment 5654931


Wonderful, one of my favorite colors  congrats on your new babe!


----------



## Xthgirl

KellyJane said:


> My first ever Birkin! Togo 30 in Malachite, PHW.
> View attachment 5654931


Love the combo. And the veining. ❤️


----------



## Bagaholic1021

CTLover said:


> After asking for one since they came out, my SA called me last night and offered me this baby.  Kelly to Go Touch.  Noir Epsom and  matte alligator.   GHW.   I was really hoping for PHW, but how can you pass up this combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654920
> View attachment 5654921


May I ask how much is this? TIA


----------



## PrayersandPurses

CTLover said:


> After asking for one since they came out, my SA called me last night and offered me this baby.  Kelly to Go Touch.  Noir Epsom and  matte alligator.   GHW.   I was really hoping for PHW, but how can you pass up this combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654920
> View attachment 5654921


@CTLover congratulations. The black and gold looks so elegant . Enjoy her in the best of health and happiness


KellyJane said:


> My first ever Birkin! Togo 30 in Malachite, PHW.
> View attachment 5654931


@KellyJane congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

LynneC said:


> The latest addition to my collection - a beautiful pop-up book, a gift from my dear husband for my birthday. I couldn't resist a little photo opportunity with my Alice Shirley maxi twilly! The book is exquisite, rather like our wonderful silks!


WOW. Love the pop up book!!!


----------



## ny.lon

Della Cavalleria mini in Rouge Piment / GHW. 

I'm typically a big bag person so need to think if this beauty will slot into my lifestyle (which is why the protective plastic is still on!) - welcome feedback from DC owners!


----------



## nymeria

ny.lon said:


> Della Cavalleria mini in Rouge Piment / GHW.
> 
> I'm typically a big bag person so need to think if this beauty will slot into my lifestyle (which is why the protective plastic is still on!) - welcome feedback from DC owners!
> 
> View attachment 5655259


Try here
I'm sure you've looked through the DC thread, but now that you have one, you may have a fresh eye
There are a number of excellent posts about how much it fits etc.


----------



## ny.lon

nymeria said:


> Try here
> I'm sure you've looked through the DC thread, but now that you have one, you may have a fresh eye
> There are a number of excellent posts about how much it fits etc.


Yes, thanks, I've been through it a few times in the past few days  Always curious for any revised thoughts after people have used it for a while.


----------



## 880

LynneC said:


> The latest addition to my collection - a beautiful pop-up book, a gift from my dear husband for my birthday. I couldn't resist a little photo opportunity with my Alice Shirley maxi twilly! The book is exquisite, rather like our wonderful silks!
> 
> View attachment 5651342


How lovely and thoughtful of your sweet DH! Happy birthday! 

@ny.lon , the mini Della cavalleria is one of my favorite and most used bags, even more so than the BKs etc  I even take it on trips bc it’s epsom and can withstand variable weather and seasons


----------



## momasaurus

KellyJane said:


> My first ever Birkin! Togo 30 in Malachite, PHW.
> View attachment 5654931


This is perfect!


----------



## Bereal

KellyJane said:


> My first ever Birkin! Togo 30 in Malachite, PHW.
> View attachment 5654931


Beautiful colour! Congratulations


----------



## GloWW0rM

ny.lon said:


> Della Cavalleria mini in Rouge Piment / GHW.
> 
> I'm typically a big bag person so need to think if this beauty will slot into my lifestyle (which is why the protective plastic is still on!) - welcome feedback from DC owners!
> 
> View attachment 5655259


Congrats! I’m typically a big bag person too but wanted a crossbody that fit a decent amount, and since there is no divider it fits a reasonable amount and I’ve been using mine a lot! I hope you decide she’s for you and keep her


----------



## GloWW0rM

KellyJane said:


> My first ever Birkin! Togo 30 in Malachite, PHW.
> View attachment 5654931


Wow  what a gorgeous colour. Perfection!


----------



## LVCH4ever

My 2nd Oran Sandals in Vert Cactus


----------



## Neeya

The Destin loafer popped up on the webshop in black calfskin and gold hardware, and I went for them immediately! I have wanted them since they first popped up but really did not like the epsom version. Bonus, I found my selle de dignitaire shawl in another colorway I love  I will say these loafers run a teensy tiny bit narrow compared to others I own from them, but I know they will loosen up after a wear or two.


----------



## aa_

Neeya said:


> The Destin loafer popped up on the webshop in black calfskin and gold hardware, and I went for them immediately! I have wanted them since they first popped up but really did not like the epsom version. Bonus, I found my selle de dignitaire shawl in another colorway I love  I will say these loafers run a teensy tiny bit narrow compared to others I own from them, but I know they will loosen up after a wear or two.
> 
> View attachment 5655801
> View attachment 5655802


I love the loafers. It so good to know they come in another leather other than epsom. Was this on the US or EU website? Thanks for sharing


----------



## fabdiva

LVCH4ever said:


> My 2nd Oran Sandals in Vert Cactus
> 
> View attachment 5655485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655486


They are on the way to my store!  Love the green!!!


----------



## Makenna

i used to love skateboarding as a teen, so glad my SA was able to get one for me.


----------



## JeanGranger

Neeya said:


> The Destin loafer popped up on the webshop in black calfskin and gold hardware, and I went for them immediately! I have wanted them since they first popped up but really did not like the epsom version. Bonus, I found my selle de dignitaire shawl in another colorway I love  I will say these loafers run a teensy tiny bit narrow compared to others I own from them, but I know they will loosen up after a wear or two.
> 
> View attachment 5655801
> View attachment 5655802


Congratulations would love to see action shot of this shawl


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Neeya said:


> The Destin loafer popped up on the webshop in black calfskin and gold hardware, and I went for them immediately! I have wanted them since they first popped up but really did not like the epsom version. Bonus, I found my selle de dignitaire shawl in another colorway I love  I will say these loafers run a teensy tiny bit narrow compared to others I own from them, but I know they will loosen up after a wear or two.
> 
> View attachment 5655801
> View attachment 5655802


Congratulations on your purchases. Beautiful scarf


----------



## Fixxi

ny.lon said:


> Della Cavalleria mini in Rouge Piment / GHW.
> 
> I'm typically a big bag person so need to think if this beauty will slot into my lifestyle (which is why the protective plastic is still on!) - welcome feedback from DC owners!
> 
> View attachment 5655259


Congratulations! IMO rouge piment is the most gorgeous hermes reds - a true red!


----------



## JavaJo

Counting down to Spring!  Can’t wait to rock these wearable art (cross-posting)


----------



## PrayersandPurses

JavaJo said:


> Counting down to Spring!  Can’t wait to rock these wearable art (cross-posting)
> 
> View attachment 5656293
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656294
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656295


Congratulations again on your beautiful purchases


----------



## Neeya

aa_ said:


> I love the loafers. It so good to know they come in another leather other than epsom. Was this on the US or EU website? Thanks for sharing


 
The US Site! And same, I was so happy to see them in a much softer leather! 



JeanGranger said:


> Congratulations would love to see action shot of this shawl



I actually wore it today hah!


----------



## lishukha

Neeya said:


> The US Site! And same, I was so happy to see them in a much softer leather!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wore it today hah!
> 
> View attachment 5656344
> View attachment 5656345


The shawl compliments your hair (which I LOVE) very well


----------



## ilikepenguins

Just picked this up in the Copenhagen airport store yesterday - I saw it and knew I had to have it!

Though I hadn't seen this design before; when I looked it up later, I was surprised to find this was actually released in s/s 2020! So surprised that I was able to find it in store just now ... maybe the stock doesn't turn over as quickly in airport stores?


----------



## tinkerbell68

ilikepenguins said:


> Just picked this up in the Copenhagen airport store yesterday - I saw it and knew I had to have it!
> 
> Though I hadn't seen this design before; when I looked it up later, I was surprised to find this was actually released in s/s 2020! So surprised that I was able to find it in store just now ... maybe the stock doesn't turn over as quickly in airport stores?
> 
> View attachment 5656358
> 
> View attachment 5656359


STUNNING! What a beautiful find! Congrats


----------



## MsLuxe

I can’t wait to break these out in the summer! (Color is Jaune Topaze)


----------



## 880

DH ordered this cardigan from our SA; apparently it’s a bit like boucle


----------



## madamelizaking

madamelizaking said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/oran-sandal-H231288Zv29355/
> 
> Spring is HERE and I am SO EXCITED. Picked up a gold Ulysses agenda and grabbing the sandals on Thursday. For some crazy reason I asked to think about it overnight LOL. They’re available online now. They’re so gorgeous, I feel like I’m going to  orphan my orange fuzzy ones.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652959



Did more damage when I picked it up. Bought the day sneaker.


----------



## JeanGranger

Neeya said:


> The US Site! And same, I was so happy to see them in a much softer leather!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wore it today hah!
> 
> View attachment 5656344
> View attachment 5656345


Beautiful


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ilikepenguins said:


> Just picked this up in the Copenhagen airport store yesterday - I saw it and knew I had to have it!
> 
> Though I hadn't seen this design before; when I looked it up later, I was surprised to find this was actually released in s/s 2020! So surprised that I was able to find it in store just now ... maybe the stock doesn't turn over as quickly in airport stores?
> 
> View attachment 5656358
> 
> View attachment 5656359


Congratulations. It's so beautiful


----------



## WingNut

DoggieBags said:


> Noir calfskin pumps.
> 
> View attachment 5648889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5648890



Oooh boy. Those are gorgeous! Perfect for slim pants imo.


----------



## CTLover

Bagaholic1021 said:


> May I ask how much is this? TIA


With CT state sales tax, just over $6000 US dollars.


----------



## Mapoon

I’m so HAPPY to add another calvi duo to my collection. I wanted one in Epsom verso since I already got the goatskin version so that it’s more structured. I never expected to be getting anything from H after my gold mini Evelyne this year as stock is low and slow on most items but when my SA called to say he got one in a single colour in my fav H colour of rouge de coeur I couldn’t say no. I have never seen any slg in such a pop of colour (esp red) in my store before so I’m so thankful he thought of me and I paid for it straight away! It’s one of the most practical slg from H with a great price point too! 

It’s hard to find any calvi duos in stores in general don’t you agree? This is the perfect partner to my Bastia in the same colour! These are my only 3 slgs from Hermes which I love!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Mapoon said:


> I’m so HAPPY to add another calvi duo to my collection. I wanted one in Epsom verso since I already got the goatskin version so that it’s more structured. I never expected to be getting anything from H after my gold mini Evelyne this year as stock is low and slow on most items but when my SA called to say he got one in a single colour in my fav H colour of rouge de coeur I couldn’t say no. I have never seen any slg in such a pop of colour (esp red) in my store before so I’m so thankful he thought of me and I paid for it straight away! It’s one of the most practical slg from H with a great price point too!
> 
> It’s hard to find any calvi duos in stores in general don’t you agree? This is the perfect partner to my Bastia in the same colour! These are my only 3 slgs from Hermes which I love!
> 
> View attachment 5656952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656954


Oooh! Lucky you! I've never seen a Calvi Duo IRL but would love one at some point. Enjoy that great pop of color!


----------



## Mapoon

tinkerbell68 said:


> Oooh! Lucky you! I've never seen a Calvi Duo IRL but would love one at some point. Enjoy that great pop of color!


Thank you so much lovely!! Im so happy with my fav colour!! Yes they are quite hard to find and I have seen the staple colours of Black and Gold in stores. I hope you can get hold of one soon. Online is tricky as well.


----------



## speckle

Late post, went by the boutique last week to pick up a present for a dear colleague’s 50th ❤️ 
	

		
			
		

		
	




and picked up my first lip oil, I’m never using any other lip product again!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

KellyJane said:


> My first ever Birkin! Togo 30 in Malachite, PHW.
> View attachment 5654931


Yesss!!! Beauty


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> I’m so HAPPY to add another calvi duo to my collection. I wanted one in Epsom verso since I already got the goatskin version so that it’s more structured. I never expected to be getting anything from H after my gold mini Evelyne this year as stock is low and slow on most items but when my SA called to say he got one in a single colour in my fav H colour of rouge de coeur I couldn’t say no. I have never seen any slg in such a pop of colour (esp red) in my store before so I’m so thankful he thought of me and I paid for it straight away! It’s one of the most practical slg from H with a great price point too!
> 
> It’s hard to find any calvi duos in stores in general don’t you agree? This is the perfect partner to my Bastia in the same colour! These are my only 3 slgs from Hermes which I love!
> 
> View attachment 5656952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656954



Congrats @Mapoon very vibrant red! Lucky indeed. Now you have the set with the Bastia

This red is one of the colours in my Wishlist for c18 but pink colour family is first.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Mapoon said:


> I’m so HAPPY to add another calvi duo to my collection. I wanted one in Epsom verso since I already got the goatskin version so that it’s more structured. I never expected to be getting anything from H after my gold mini Evelyne this year as stock is low and slow on most items but when my SA called to say he got one in a single colour in my fav H colour of rouge de coeur I couldn’t say no. I have never seen any slg in such a pop of colour (esp red) in my store before so I’m so thankful he thought of me and I paid for it straight away! It’s one of the most practical slg from H with a great price point too!
> 
> It’s hard to find any calvi duos in stores in general don’t you agree? This is the perfect partner to my Bastia in the same colour! These are my only 3 slgs from Hermes which I love!
> 
> View attachment 5656952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656953
> 
> 
> View attachment 5656954


Congratulations! It's the perfect red


----------



## Bereal

Book Worm said:


> They look great. Share reviews please, once you've had a chance to use them.
> I'm on the look out for comfortable H sneakers.


I wore them on the flight and they were extremely comfortable ..easy to take off and on for security too


----------



## Book Worm

Bereal said:


> I wore them on the flight and they were extremely comfortable ..easy to take off and on for security too


TY! This is very helpful. I'm wavering between the Bouncing and this one. I like the look of the Bouncing but I like these a tiny bit more b'z it doesn't have the suede in the front (which is difficult to keep clean.... my husband's bouncing sneaker has already got a little dirty and not easy to get rid off).


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Congrats @Mapoon very vibrant red! Lucky indeed. Now you have the set with the Bastia
> 
> This red is one of the colours in my Wishlist for c18 but pink colour family is first.


Thank you so much my dear!!  I know it was after I paid for it that I realised wow it's a set with the Bastia!

Ooo the red would be stunning for the C18 but definitely go with your fav colour first as a priority! If I ever get a C18, I wont consider red (maybe abit too loud) but would love to get a black with GHW in epsom.


----------



## Mapoon

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! It's the perfect red


Thank you so much!! I totally agree!! Love the rouge de coeur


----------



## lill_canele

Just a few things~ (and a non H item haha, sorry, too lazy to take separate photos)


----------



## carlinha

Got the beige nude oasis sandals a few weeks ago, haven't taken a pic so this stock one will do.  I love it, it's the perfect nude for me!!


And my most recent from a few days ago... overjoyed with these    
Mini Lindy Nata clemence GHW, Pegase Touch PM in craie/nata/beton, and Bolide on wheels charm in Rose Extreme chèvre chamlika


----------



## Mapoon

lill_canele said:


> Just a few things~ (and a non H item haha, sorry, too lazy to take separate photos)
> 
> View attachment 5657718


Beautiful items. I didnt realise until you mentioned, that green slg from M is just lovely as well!


----------



## acrowcounted

carlinha said:


> Got the beige nude oasis sandals a few weeks ago, haven't taken a pic so this stock one will do.  I love it, it's the perfect nude for me!!
> View attachment 5657804
> 
> And my most recent from a few days ago... overjoyed with these
> Mini Lindy Nata clemence GHW, Pegase Touch PM in craie/nata/beton, and Bolide on wheels charm in Rose Extreme chèvre chamlika
> View attachment 5657805


Would love to know the price of the bolide skate charm. (ETA I’ve just been privately corrected that the official name is Bolide on Wheels charm. )


----------



## carlinha

acrowcounted said:


> Would love to know the price of the bolide skate charm.


Of course, it's $3250 USD + tax


----------



## _Petra_

Small but lovely purchases from my quick visit to the H store in Milan:
- Rodeo PM in black
- Bastia in Ostrich, Rose Tyrien - the picture does not capture the true beauty of this color, I will try tomorrow with a different lighting… 
I am afraid that buying H exotics is highly addictive  
thx


----------



## GloWW0rM

_Petra_ said:


> Small but lovely purchases from my quick visit to the H store in Milan:
> - Rodeo PM in black
> - Bastia in Ostrich, Rose Tyrien - the picture does not capture the true beauty of this color, I will try tomorrow with a different lighting…
> I am afraid that buying H exotics is highly addictive
> thx
> 
> View attachment 5658161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658163


Love the ostrich bastia in that beautiful pop of colour!


----------



## carlinha

_Petra_ said:


> Small but lovely purchases from my quick visit to the H store in Milan:
> - Rodeo PM in black
> - Bastia in Ostrich, Rose Tyrien - the picture does not capture the true beauty of this color, I will try tomorrow with a different lighting…
> I am afraid that buying H exotics is highly addictive
> thx
> 
> View attachment 5658161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658162
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658163


love your little goodies!


----------



## _Petra_

Thank you very much @GloWW0rM and @carlinha for your kind words!


----------



## WKN

While I am mainly a minimalist, I am an enthusiastic maximalist when it comes to my scarves. The more colours in a scarf, the better. I am a big Alice Shirley fan and I consider her Dans un Jardin Anglais as one of my HG of scarves. I missed getting them when they came out in 2015 as I only started shopping at Hermes four years ago. I finally bit the bullet (the price in the secondary market is steep and it was in my list for two years) and managed to get one last week. The scarf in CW 09 arrived today and I am just so stoked to add this to my collection. I had also missed getting the Dans un Jardin Anglais twillys but I must say the Three Graces twillys (in bleu nuit) and the latest Sous le Charme d'Orphee twillys (in marine and bleu azur) make pretty good matches - I love matching my scarves and my twillys. I am going to wear them with my bleu nuit Bs when I have the chance! I do hope they will reissue this design in future seasons for both scarves and twillys!


----------



## GloWW0rM

WKN said:


> While I am mainly a minimalist, I am an enthusiastic maximalist when it comes to my scarves. The more colours in a scarf, the better. I am a big Alice Shirley fan and I consider her Dans un Jardin Anglais as one of my HG of scarves. I missed getting them when they came out in 2015 as I only started shopping at Hermes four years ago. I finally bit the bullet (the price in the secondary market is steep and it was in my list for two years) and managed to get one last week. The scarf in CW 09 arrived today and I am just so stoked to add this to my collection. I had also missed getting the Dans un Jardin Anglais twillys but I must say the Three Graces twillys (in bleu nuit) and the latest Sous le Charme d'Orphee twillys (in marine and bleu azur) make pretty good matches - I love matching my scarves and my twillys. I am going to wear them with my bleu nuit Bs when I have the chance! I do hope they will reissue this design in future seasons for both scarves and twillys!
> 
> View attachment 5658426
> View attachment 5658427


Absolutely beautiful! I too missed out on this design. Enjoy wearing it and come show us on the SOTD thread!


----------



## WKN

GloWW0rM said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I too missed out on this design. Enjoy wearing it and come show us on the SOTD thread!


Thank you for your kind words. I am rubbish at tying knots - I only know 3 basic ones! Will work hard at perfecting my skills and gather enough courage to (one day) share on the SOTD thread where pros reside! OK, the other thing that I am rubbish at is taking selfies!


----------



## GloWW0rM

WKN said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I am rubbish at tying knots - I only know 3 basic ones! Will work hard at perfecting my skills and gather enough courage to (one day) share on the SOTD thread where pros reside! OK, the other thing that I am rubbish at is taking selfies!


Haha not at all! I can only manage a bias fold and a cowboy knot.


----------



## corgimom11

Purchases over the past month or so. Christmas shopping is definitely done haha


----------



## speckle

Not a purchase from a boutique, but I’m over the moon with this Bolide Verso 31 in Clemence Leather, Rose Sakura + Nata Palladium hardware!

Cross-posted from the Bolide thread


----------



## PrayersandPurses

nycsince2013 said:


> Not a purchase from a boutique, but I’m over the moon with this Bolide Verso 31 in Clemence Leather, Rose Sakura + Nata Palladium hardware!
> 
> Cross-posted from the Bolide thread
> View attachment 5658637


Congratulations! She's so beautiful. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## speckle

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! She's so beautiful. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you!!


----------



## Bereal

nycsince2013 said:


> Not a purchase from a boutique, but I’m over the moon with this Bolide Verso 31 in Clemence Leather, Rose Sakura + Nata Palladium hardware!
> 
> Cross-posted from the Bolide thread
> View attachment 5658637


Beautiful colour! Congratulations


----------



## nashpoo

The prettiest orans in my collection!
Horrible picture but i was too excited! Haha


----------



## Fashionista2

nashpoo said:


> The prettiest orans in my collection!
> Horrible picture but i was too excited! Haha
> View attachment 5658772


They're soooo pretty.


----------



## nashpoo

Fashionista2 said:


> They're soooo pretty.




Thank you!! I wish i could get a mini Kelly in the exact same color


----------



## hokatie

A halzan 31 in gold with GHW (my dreaming combo) with matching twilly.


----------



## Book Worm

New season Bouncing Sneakers…Love the crisp white…here’s hoping it lasts lol


----------



## PrayersandPurses

hokatie said:


> A halzan 31 in gold with GHW (my dreaming combo) with matching twilly.
> 
> View attachment 5658975


Congratulations on finding your dream combo. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Book Worm said:


> New season Bouncing Sneakers…Love the crisp white…here’s hoping it lasts lol
> 
> View attachment 5659060


Love them Congratulations! They look great!


----------



## cheshirekitten

1 pair of the Frenchie 50 Ankle Boot in black and 1 pair of the Veo Ankle Boot in tan!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Nothing for me today but a gift for a friend’s daughter baby shower. She’s like the daughter I never had 
Avalon bath towel in rose Lilas cuz she’s having a girl. Yay


----------



## Book Worm

PrayersandPurses said:


> Nothing for me today but a gift for a friend’s daughter baby shower. She’s like the daughter I never had
> Avalon bath towel in rose Lilas cuz she’s having a girl. Yay
> 
> View attachment 5659077
> View attachment 5659078


Awww That’s a blessed baby girl


----------



## hokatie

Thank you! 


PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on finding your dream combo. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## hokatie

PrayersandPurses said:


> Nothing for me today but a gift for a friend’s daughter baby shower. She’s like the daughter I never had
> Avalon bath towel in rose Lilas cuz she’s having a girl. Yay
> 
> View attachment 5659077
> View attachment 5659078


Good choice ! I have a similar one in blue for my son.


----------



## hokatie

Book Worm said:


> New season Bouncing Sneakers…Love the crisp white…here’s hoping it lasts lol
> 
> View attachment 5659060


We’re almost twin, mine are black.


----------



## Book Worm

hokatie said:


> We’re almost twin, mine are black.
> 
> View attachment 5659110


Oh I tried these too. Was debating between the 2. They look really good!


----------



## Bereal

Book Worm said:


> New season Bouncing Sneakers…Love the crisp white…here’s hoping it lasts lol
> 
> View attachment 5659060


Congratulations.. love these sneakers.. that bright pop of red


----------



## hokatie

Haha… me too. I can’t decide between the white and black ones. 


Book Worm said:


> Oh I tried these too. Was debating between the 2. They look really good!


----------



## lachimolala

new Spring 23 cardigan and the fringe orans in black!


----------



## hokatie

lachimolala said:


> new Spring 23 cardigan and the fringe orans in black!
> 
> View attachment 5659161


Love your cardigan! I’ve seen these pairs of Oran in store but didn’t have time to try them on. Are they comfy?


----------



## _Petra_

PrayersandPurses said:


> Nothing for me today but a gift for a friend’s daughter baby shower. She’s like the daughter I never had
> Avalon bath towel in rose Lilas cuz she’s having a girl. Yay
> 
> View attachment 5659077
> View attachment 5659078


That’s super sweet! Congrats


----------



## lachimolala

hokatie said:


> Love your cardigan! I’ve seen these pairs of Oran in store but didn’t have time to try them on. Are they comfy?


Yes they are! I didn’t need to break them in


----------



## hokatie

lachimolala said:


> Yes they are! I didn’t need to break them in


Great to know, will add them to my list. Thank you!


----------



## fabdiva

Turns out Ban Island doesn’t really exist…for me.


----------



## cheshirekitten

fabdiva said:


> Turns out Ban Island doesn’t really exist…for me.
> 
> View attachment 5659371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659372


What is this mythical Ban Island that you speak of?


----------



## tinkerbell68

fabdiva said:


> Turns out Ban Island doesn’t really exist…for me.
> 
> View attachment 5659371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659372


I LOVE this sacre des saisons 90 and wear it ALL the time...can't wait to see your mod shots hopefully with your contagious smile


----------



## GloWW0rM

fabdiva said:


> Turns out Ban Island doesn’t really exist…for me.
> 
> View attachment 5659371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659372


Must be too close to the main land  enjoy your purchases!


----------



## Vhermes212

Just picked up micro picotin 14 Nata and vert


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fabdiva said:


> Turns out Ban Island doesn’t really exist…for me.
> 
> View attachment 5659371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659372


Too funny. Congratulations on your purchases. Beautiful scarf


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Vhermes212 said:


> Just picked up micro picotin 14 Nata and vert
> 
> View attachment 5659434


Congratulations! Enjoy wearing her in good health and happiness


----------



## wondersofluxury

lachimolala said:


> new Spring 23 cardigan and the fringe orans in black!
> 
> View attachment 5659161


This cardigan is my all time favorite. My SA knew I had been looking for a cardigan so she kept these aside for me ❤️ now I wear it all the time!


----------



## fabdiva

cheshirekitten said:


> What is this mythical Ban Island that you speak of?


Exactly!  I think I experienced a psychotic break. Lol.


----------



## fabdiva

tinkerbell68 said:


> I LOVE this sacre des saisons 90 and wear it ALL the time...can't wait to see your mod shots hopefully with your contagious smile


Aww thanks.  You're a doll. It's so beautiful.  Love it to bits.


----------



## cheshirekitten

fabdiva said:


> Exactly!  I think I experienced a psychotic break. Lol.


If that's true, then I think all of us are having multiple of them!


----------



## heytae

Mini Lindy, Kelly diamond bracelet, and Destin loafer for me!


----------



## lurketylurk

heytae said:


> Mini Lindy, Kelly diamond bracelet, and Destin loafer for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659718
> View attachment 5659720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659717


Lovely choices!  You have great taste


----------



## PrayersandPurses

heytae said:


> Mini Lindy, Kelly diamond bracelet, and Destin loafer for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659718
> View attachment 5659720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659717


Congratulations on all your purchases, but your bracelet is just WOW


----------



## _Petra_

Another small purchase but def a cutie: Rodeo Pegase MM in Gold/Vert Cypress/ Vert Fizz


----------



## lvr4shoes

fabdiva said:


> Added this beautiful bangle to go with my Clic H and Royal loafers. Nothing beats an Hermes loafer as far as comfort.


Do you own any Echo loafers from Hermes? If so, how’s the comfort on them?


----------



## Helventara

lvr4shoes said:


> Do you own any Echo loafers from Hermes? If so, how’s the comfort on them?


Not the fabulous @fabdiva but I do. They are super comfortable. Better than dalhia.


----------



## lvr4shoes

Helventara said:


> Not the fabulous @fabdiva but I do. They are super comfortable. Better than dahlia
> 
> View attachment 5660323


Thanks! Is there any cushion on the inside? And how do they run? I plan on going in store to try them on.


----------



## Ailin17

Picotin 18 mauve sylvestre


----------



## Bdbunny

I’m on a home kick… got some finishing touches for our vacation home. The brides de gala blanket and pillow are a wool and cashmere blend, and so soft. The beige blanket my daughter is using is 100% cashmere and omg soooooo luxurious. I also love how colorful and fun the animaux change tray is.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Picked up a couple things this week. More twillies, 2022 Holiday Scarf Box and my first Geta. Love the Geta!  It will be another go to for everyday use along with my Evelyne’s and Picotins.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Ailin17 said:


> Picotin 18 mauve sylvestre
> 
> View attachment 5660395


Congratulations on your lovely pictoin. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bdbunny said:


> I’m on a home kick… got some finishing touches for our vacation home. The brides de gala blanket and pillow are a wool and cashmere blend, and so soft. The beige blanket my daughter is using is 100% cashmere and omg soooooo luxurious. I also love how colorful and fun the animaux change tray is.
> 
> View attachment 5660399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660402


Congratulations on all of your home purchases


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hermes Zen said:


> Picked up a couple things this week. More twillies, 2022 Holiday Scarf Box and my first Geta. Love the Geta!  It will be another go to for everyday use along with my Evelyne’s and Picotins.
> 
> View attachment 5660551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660554
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660556
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660557


Congratulations on your twillies and Geta. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## fabdiva

Helventara said:


> Not the fabulous @fabdiva but I do. They are super comfortable. Better than dalhia.
> 
> View attachment 5660323


One of the few loafers I don't have.  But you are making me change my mind.  They look fantastic on you.  I'm going to try them in that color now.  Dang it!!


----------



## cheshirekitten

fabdiva said:


> One of the few loafers I don't have.  But you are making me change my mind.  They look fantastic on you.  I'm going to try them in that color now.  Dang it!!


In other news, Ban Island has just been covered by the ocean due to rising sea levels across the world.


----------



## fabdiva

lvr4shoes said:


> Do you own any Echo loafers from Hermes? If so, how’s the comfort on them?


@Helventara is right.  I don't have those.  But she's got me thinking about them.


----------



## Bdbunny

cheshirekitten said:


> In other news, Ban Island has just been covered by the ocean due to rising sea levels across the world.


Lol. I had a one way ticket… but my flight got canceled!

I also got a couple of RTW items with my home haul … will post later when I’m not in my pj’s.


----------



## joonp80

Mini lindy gold/togo/silver hardware. Very excited!


----------



## justaregularwhitegirl

I bought my cat the baby Avalon


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Finally, black Chypres! Managed to get a Kelly and an SO Birkin before getting these, lol. Since we’re in winter and my feet are beyond pale, I’ll be wearing them with socks. Will help break them in and hide my winter feet. Got some funky Missoni socks for them.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

joonp80 said:


> Mini lindy gold/togo/silver hardware. Very excited!
> 
> View attachment 5660625


Congratulations on your Lindy. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

justaregularwhitegirl said:


> I bought my cat the baby Avalon
> 
> View attachment 5660684
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660685


I love this blanket. Such a cute photo


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Finally, black Chypres! Managed to get a Kelly and an SO Birkin before getting these, lol. Since we’re in winter and my feet are beyond pale, I’ll be wearing them with socks. Will help break them in and hide my winter feet. Got some funky Missoni socks for them.
> 
> View attachment 5660739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660741


Congratulations on your purses and sandals. Love the photo with the H box under the treeEnjoy everything in the best of health and happiness


----------



## paula24jen

cad33 said:


> I was eyeing that same wrap and wondering if you have any pictures of how it looks on you? My concern with some of the Hermes wraps are they are too big.


I tried the wrap in store - the colour is amazing, it’s beautifully strokable but didn’t buy it as I don’t have the lifestyle to wear it…


----------



## paula24jen

ilikepenguins said:


> Just picked this up in the Copenhagen airport store yesterday - I saw it and knew I had to have it!
> 
> Though I hadn't seen this design before; when I looked it up later, I was surprised to find this was actually released in s/s 2020! So surprised that I was able to find it in store just now ... maybe the stock doesn't turn over as quickly in airport stores?
> 
> View attachment 5656358
> 
> View attachment 5656359


When I traveled frequently (pre covid) I often found airport stores to be a good source of older season scarves, seems still the case, congratulations on your find!


----------



## Naessi

Just over a week ago I get an email from my SA asking me to come into the store the next day. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much but was suspecting it might be a bag offer. To my delight, she offered me a B30 in gold on gold, just what I wanted!  
Because of it being wintertime (dark early in the days) where I live I don't really have any great photos of the bag, but here is one from when I picked it up in the boutique and one when I was trying it on with an outfit. It's my first B, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares with Kelly.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Naessi said:


> Just over a week ago I get an email from my SA asking me to come into the store the next day. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much but was suspecting it might be a bag offer. To my delight, she offered me a B30 in gold on gold, just what I wanted!
> Because of it being wintertime (dark early in the days) where I live I don't really have any great photos of the bag, but here is one from when I picked it up in the boutique and one when I was trying it on with an outfit. It's my first B, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares with Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5660808
> 
> View attachment 5660809


Congratulations! She's beautiful  Enjoy wearing her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## fabdiva

Naessi said:


> Just over a week ago I get an email from my SA asking me to come into the store the next day. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much but was suspecting it might be a bag offer. To my delight, she offered me a B30 in gold on gold, just what I wanted!
> Because of it being wintertime (dark early in the days) where I live I don't really have any great photos of the bag, but here is one from when I picked it up in the boutique and one when I was trying it on with an outfit. It's my first B, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares with Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5660808
> 
> View attachment 5660809


I love it so much.  I'm hoping to get the same combo.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your purses and sandals. Love the photo with the H box under the treeEnjoy everything in the best of health and happiness


Thank you so much Prayersandpurses, that's so kind


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Naessi said:


> Just over a week ago I get an email from my SA asking me to come into the store the next day. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much but was suspecting it might be a bag offer. To my delight, she offered me a B30 in gold on gold, just what I wanted!
> Because of it being wintertime (dark early in the days) where I live I don't really have any great photos of the bag, but here is one from when I picked it up in the boutique and one when I was trying it on with an outfit. It's my first B, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares with Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5660808
> 
> View attachment 5660809


What a stunning bag! Congratulations


----------



## tinkerbell68

Naessi said:


> Just over a week ago I get an email from my SA asking me to come into the store the next day. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much but was suspecting it might be a bag offer. To my delight, she offered me a B30 in gold on gold, just what I wanted!
> Because of it being wintertime (dark early in the days) where I live I don't really have any great photos of the bag, but here is one from when I picked it up in the boutique and one when I was trying it on with an outfit. It's my first B, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares with Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5660808
> 
> View attachment 5660809


A stunning bag! Congrats!


----------



## hers4eva

carlinha said:


> Got the beige nude oasis sandals a few weeks ago, haven't taken a pic so this stock one will do.  I love it, it's the perfect nude for me!!
> 
> And my most recent from a few days ago... overjoyed with these
> Mini Lindy Nata clemence GHW, Pegase Touch PM in craie/nata/beton, and Bolide on wheels charm in Rose Extreme chèvre chamlika
> View attachment 5657805


oh how *adorable* the Bolide charm is!      
Did it come out to celebrate Bolides 100th birthday?


----------



## carlinha

hers4eva said:


> oh how *adorable* the Bolide charm is!
> Did it come out to celebrate Bolides 100th birthday?


Thank you!  Yes I believe so!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

At long last, the workhorse *H*bag I’ve been lusting after, a 24/24 35 in Black Togo with Swift trim and ghw:


----------



## hclubfan

cakeymakeybakey said:


> At long last, the workhorse *H*bag I’ve been lusting after, a 24/24 35 in Black Togo with Swift trim and ghw:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661488


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My new to me Omnibus in Barenia and Crinoline dated 2004.
I really wanted a Barenia bag AND Crinoline so I’ve ticked two wishes off the list.
 The Crinoline is happily in superb condition and the barenia feels like velvet I doubt I’ll use this bag much its a rare beauty and I marvel at the craftsmanship involved


----------



## PrayersandPurses

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Omnibus in Barenia and Crinoline dated 2004.
> I really wanted a Barenia bag AND Crinoline so I’ve ticked two wishes off the list.
> The Crinoline is happily in superb condition and the barenia feels like velvet I doubt I’ll use this bag much its a rare beauty and I marvel at the craftsmanship involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661616


Congratulations! Yay you ticked 2 things off your wishlist


----------



## 880

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Omnibus in Barenia and Crinoline dated 2004.
> I really wanted a Barenia bag AND Crinoline so I’ve ticked two wishes off the list.
> The Crinoline is happily in superb condition and the barenia feels like velvet I doubt I’ll use this bag much its a rare beauty and I marvel at the craftsmanship involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661616


Love this! Congrats! I am so happy for you!


----------



## tolliv

Naessi said:


> Just over a week ago I get an email from my SA asking me to come into the store the next day. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much but was suspecting it might be a bag offer. To my delight, she offered me a B30 in gold on gold, just what I wanted!
> Because of it being wintertime (dark early in the days) where I live I don't really have any great photos of the bag, but here is one from when I picked it up in the boutique and one when I was trying it on with an outfit. It's my first B, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares with Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5660808
> 
> View attachment 5660809


Congratulations! She is beautiful and the specs are perfect


----------



## carrie8

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Omnibus in Barenia and Crinoline dated 2004.
> I really wanted a Barenia bag AND Crinoline so I’ve ticked two wishes off the list.
> The Crinoline is happily in superb condition and the barenia feels like velvet I doubt I’ll use this bag much its a rare beauty and I marvel at the craftsmanship involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661616


Yes! I am so happy for you


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Omnibus in Barenia and Crinoline dated 2004.
> I really wanted a Barenia bag AND Crinoline so I’ve ticked two wishes off the list.
> The Crinoline is happily in superb condition and the barenia feels like velvet I doubt I’ll use this bag much its a rare beauty and I marvel at the craftsmanship involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661616


An amazing find. Congratulations


----------



## Holsby

Naessi said:


> Just over a week ago I get an email from my SA asking me to come into the store the next day. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much but was suspecting it might be a bag offer. To my delight, she offered me a B30 in gold on gold, just what I wanted!
> Because of it being wintertime (dark early in the days) where I live I don't really have any great photos of the bag, but here is one from when I picked it up in the boutique and one when I was trying it on with an outfit. It's my first B, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares with Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5660808
> 
> View attachment 5660809


Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## Norm.Core

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Omnibus in Barenia and Crinoline dated 2004.
> I really wanted a Barenia bag AND Crinoline so I’ve ticked two wishes off the list.
> The Crinoline is happily in superb condition and the barenia feels like velvet I doubt I’ll use this bag much its a rare beauty and I marvel at the craftsmanship involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661616


How special! Love these under-the-radar beauties.


----------



## textilegirl

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Omnibus in Barenia and Crinoline dated 2004.
> I really wanted a Barenia bag AND Crinoline so I’ve ticked two wishes off the list.
> The Crinoline is happily in superb condition and the barenia feels like velvet I doubt I’ll use this bag much its a rare beauty and I marvel at the craftsmanship involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661616


Wonderful find, many congratulations! I especially love the dark crinoline, really nice


----------



## momasaurus

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Omnibus in Barenia and Crinoline dated 2004.
> I really wanted a Barenia bag AND Crinoline so I’ve ticked two wishes off the list.
> The Crinoline is happily in superb condition and the barenia feels like velvet I doubt I’ll use this bag much its a rare beauty and I marvel at the craftsmanship involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661616


Congratulations. This is fabulous!


----------



## papertiger

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Omnibus in Barenia and Crinoline dated 2004.
> I really wanted a Barenia bag AND Crinoline so I’ve ticked two wishes off the list.
> The Crinoline is happily in superb condition and the barenia feels like velvet I doubt I’ll use this bag much its a rare beauty and I marvel at the craftsmanship involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661616



Congratulations, this is quality, beauty and elegance par excellence


----------



## papertiger

Marbling LM lacquered wood bracelet.


----------



## textilegirl

papertiger said:


> Impulse buy!
> 
> Marbling LM lacquered wood bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5662059
> View attachment 5662092


You have superb impulses .  H fashion jewelry can be rather special; I think people who quickly dismiss that sphere are missing some really great accessories.


----------



## papertiger

textilegirl said:


> You have superb impulses .  H fashion jewelry can be rather special; I think people who quickly dismiss that sphere are missing some really great accessories.



Ha ha thank you, I saw online but each one is different so I'd have to see the one I'm buying in person. It was just one of those browsing and put to the back of the head things. When I went in, it literally went BUY ME!!!!!!! They had a grand total on 1. Thank goodness it was in my size and the right colour. Already wearing today.

I agree, often these 'little' things give me as pleasure as the big things


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

papertiger said:


> *. *Impulse buy!
> 
> Marbling LM lacquered wood bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5662059
> View attachment 5662092


ZOMG I AM DED.


----------



## papertiger

cakeymakeybakey said:


> ZOMG I AM DED.


 You will have to get one too


----------



## cad33

My new buys from a local reseller. Normally i would have said no thanks but the colours are classic and match a few of my purses.


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> My new to me Omnibus in Barenia and Crinoline dated 2004.
> I really wanted a Barenia bag AND Crinoline so I’ve ticked two wishes off the list.
> The Crinoline is happily in superb condition and the barenia feels like velvet I doubt I’ll use this bag much its a rare beauty and I marvel at the craftsmanship involved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661616


I keep scrolling back to this photo...the leather looks so soft and supple. It's just stunning!


----------



## Mapoon

papertiger said:


> Impulse buy!
> 
> Marbling LM lacquered wood bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5662059
> View attachment 5662092


Thank you for sharing. Was it easy to wear and feels comfy? I do not have this style of bracelet and I saw it online and it's got my usual bracelet size available so was considering.


----------



## pearlgrass

heytae said:


> Mini Lindy, Kelly diamond bracelet, and Destin loafer for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659718
> View attachment 5659720
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659717



OMG! I love all your H scores  The Destin loafers look great on you!


----------



## Hermes Zen

FedEx delivery today. Went to replenish my lip balm supply on h.com and made the mistake to check out new Petit H goodies. I missed out on these band-aids the last time. I purchased two sets. They come in three to a set. Look like band-aids! Suppose to be removable. Haven’t tried it out yet.


----------



## Mapoon

Hermes Zen said:


> FedEx delivery today. Went to replenish my lip balm supply on h.com and made the mistake to check out new Petit H goodies. I missed out on these band-aids the last time. I purchased two sets. They come in three to a set. Look like band-aids! Suppose to be removable. Haven’t tried it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 5662640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662641
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662642


How cute! It’s nice that both sets had different colours! My AU site doesn’t have any petit H items now and was told the season is over, cannot wait to see new (more expensive) items online soon!


----------



## xxDxx

Waited 9 months for the Chaine D’Ancre necklace in GM size


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cad33 said:


> My new buys from a local reseller. Normally i would have said no thanks but the colours are classic and match a few of my purses.
> 
> View attachment 5662380


They're lovely! Congratulations


----------



## PrayersandPurses

xxDxx said:


> Waited 9 months for the Chaine D’Ancre necklace in GM size
> 
> View attachment 5662689


Congratulations! I love this design


----------



## lill_canele

Was pleasantly surprised to get a text from my SA that the boots I requested came it. It came a lot faster than we both thought.

Well, went in with my husband and came out with 2 boxes instead of one.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

lill_canele said:


> Was pleasantly surprised to get a text from my SA that the boots I requested came it. It came a lot faster than we both thought.
> 
> Well, went in with my husband and came out with 2 boxes instead of one.
> 
> View attachment 5662780


Congratulations! Beautiful


----------



## addiCCted

lill_canele said:


> Was pleasantly surprised to get a text from my SA that the boots I requested came it. It came a lot faster than we both thought.
> 
> Well, went in with my husband and came out with 2 boxes instead of one.
> 
> View attachment 5662780


Does the leather need to be treated before wear?


----------



## lill_canele

addiCCted said:


> Does the leather need to be treated before wear?


That's a good question, haha. I never asked but my SA never mentioned either.

The only thing he told me was that it was lambskin, so I should not kick the shoe against any concrete.  I was like, yes, noted.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Bought myself a first class one way ticket to Ban Island after these purchases! Anyone going with me? Lol!

My wonderful SA found both of the Bouncing Sneakers and the Chypres were a H.com steal ❤️


----------



## Bdbunny

Look what my SA just texted me!! So cute! I just asked her for a hot pink charm yesterday and the Hermes fairy delivered!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Bought myself a first class one way ticket to Ban Island after these purchases! Anyone going with me? Lol!
> 
> My wonderful SA found both of the Bouncing Sneakers and the Chypres were a H.com steal ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5663025


Congratulations. Yes I will join you. But only if it's a round trip first class ticket.


----------



## Xthgirl

xxDxx said:


> Waited 9 months for the Chaine D’Ancre necklace in GM size
> 
> View attachment 5662689



Would you mind posting a mod shot? How long is the necklace?


----------



## bagsaddicts

Belt kits (love the shiny black box leather). Bucket hat. Ear cuff. Lip balm. Lip oil.

Had a fun workshop to make an “upside down” snow globe. And received xmas presents frm the store too


----------



## Aelfaerie

xxDxx said:


> Waited 9 months for the Chaine D’Ancre necklace in GM size
> 
> View attachment 5662689


Congrats on this beauty! Do you mind sharing a modeling pic and the price?


----------



## DDCHA

in_mybag said:


> Joined the GP family
> 
> View attachment 5650509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love!  What is that twiggy name and CW?? I LOVE IT.


----------



## WKN

Looks like Fantaisie d'Etriers twilly in noisette/etoupe/vert CW32! Have similar twilly!


----------



## Bdbunny

Omg omg just got this necklace from the Divine collection!! I saw a picture of it in the gold jewelry forum, asked my SA about it. She managed to get it from another store and it’s coming home with me today!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bdbunny said:


> Omg omg just got this necklace from the Divine collection!! I saw a picture of it in the gold jewelry forum, asked my SA about it. She managed to get it from another store and it’s coming home with me today!!
> 
> View attachment 5664258


Congratulations!. It's beautiful


----------



## WingNut

Naessi said:


> Just over a week ago I get an email from my SA asking me to come into the store the next day. I didn't want to get my hopes up too much but was suspecting it might be a bag offer. To my delight, she offered me a B30 in gold on gold, just what I wanted!
> Because of it being wintertime (dark early in the days) where I live I don't really have any great photos of the bag, but here is one from when I picked it up in the boutique and one when I was trying it on with an outfit. It's my first B, so I'm looking forward to seeing how it compares with Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5660808
> 
> View attachment 5660809


A beautiful classic, congratulations!


----------



## _Petra_

Just got back from the boutique, where I got:
- a super sweet Budy charm in vert cypress/black (actually bought from H.com, here pictured on my herbag)
- an Herbag 39 zip in Feu/Fauve: I was in the mood for an orange bag, and this is just fabulous!
many thanks for letting me share


----------



## PrayersandPurses

_Petra_ said:


> Just got back from the boutique, where I got:
> - a super sweet Budy charm in vert cypress/black (actually bought from H.com, here pictured on my herbag)
> - an Herbag 39 zip in Feu/Fauve: I was in the mood for an orange bag, and this is just fabulous!
> many thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 5664742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664743


Congratulations! Love the orange. Looks almost identical to the colour of the H box. Enjoy your new purse in good health and happiness


----------



## _Petra_

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! Love the orange. Looks almost identical to the colour of the H box. Enjoy your new purse in good health and happiness


Thank you very much @PrayersandPurses you are always so kind! you are right, as soon as I saw that orange my heart skipped a beat


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Hermes Zen said:


> FedEx delivery today. Went to replenish my lip balm supply on h.com and made the mistake to check out new Petit H goodies. I missed out on these band-aids the last time. I purchased two sets. They come in three to a set. Look like band-aids! Suppose to be removable. Haven’t tried it out yet.
> 
> View attachment 5662640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662641
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662642


These would be good to cover any scratches or dings on your birkin!


----------



## Purseloco

I misplaced my yellow Calvi, so until it shows up again, I ordered this off the website. How many of you lose things in your closet?


----------



## Purseloco

Sunlitshadows said:


> These would be good to cover any scratches or dings on your birkin!


Band-Aids, how original!


----------



## nymeria

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 5664828
> 
> I misplaced my yellow Calvi, so until it shows up again, I ordered this off the website. How many of you lose things in your closet?


Well, I KNOW my closet has a direct wormhole connection to another universe ( where someone is really enjoying some great stuff, with NO intentions of ever sending it back)


----------



## Purseloco

nymeria said:


> Well, I KNOW my closet has a direct wormhole connection to another universe ( where someone is really enjoying some great stuff, with NO intentions of ever sending it back)


I thought I was the only one.‍


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Purseloco said:


> I thought I was the only one.‍


Me too!
But I love the thrill of re-discovering things I'd forgotten about .
Its like shopping without added expense


----------



## karebear87

_Petra_ said:


> Another small purchase but def a cutie: Rodeo Pegase MM in Gold/Vert Cypress/ Vert Fizz
> 
> View attachment 5659854


This was my latest purchase as of yesterday as well! I also bought a Hermesistible after hearing all the rage about it!


----------



## _Petra_

karebear87 said:


> This was my latest purchase as of yesterday as well! I also bought a Hermesistible after hearing all the rage about it!


Great @karebear87 we are rodeo twins! I still do not own any lip oil, but I am contemplating buying one in Rose Kola


----------



## joleenzy

My SA surprised me today with my Wishlist Bag! Santa heard my wish. I’m so happyyy!

Birkin 25 / Caban / RGHW ❤️


----------



## eter69nity

picked up these today from Sevres


----------



## PrayersandPurses

joleenzy said:


> My SA surprised me today with my Wishlist Bag! Santa heard my wish. I’m so happyyy!
> 
> Birkin 25 / Caban / RGHW ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5665575


Congratulations! You were on Santa's nice list! Absolutely beautiful!And I love the rose gold hardware  Wear your new purse in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

eter69nity said:


> picked up these today from Sevres
> 
> View attachment 5665638
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665640
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665642
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665643
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665647
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665648
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665649
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665650


Congratulations! Beautiful scarves


----------



## joleenzy

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! You were on Santa's nice list! Absolutely beautiful!And I love the rose gold hardware  Wear your new purse in good health and happiness


I guess so! Thank you so much! Happy Holidays to you and best wishes for 2023


----------



## PrayersandPurses

joleenzy said:


> I guess so! Thank you so much! Happy Holidays to you and best wishes for 2023


Thank you so much  . Wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas and Healthy and Happy New Year


----------



## H’sKisses

I could never ever keep a light colored/pastel bag clean for more than 3 seconds, but I should hopefully be able to keep this little cutie fairly safe from dirt (fingers crossed). This was a last minute addition to my purchase and I was running late so didn’t have time to look for a matching twilly but hope to find one when I pick up my order! Don’t know if they have any this shade of pink 

Rodeo PM in Craie/Gold/Mauve Pale


----------



## iseebearbears

I just received this in the mail today. I don't love it. In fact, I don't even like it. I can't seem to make it work with my wardrobe. What should I do?


----------



## acrowcounted

iseebearbears said:


> View attachment 5666403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received this in the mail today. I don't love it. In fact, I don't even like it. I can't seem to make it work with my wardrobe. What should I do?


Return it.


----------



## Xthgirl

iseebearbears said:


> View attachment 5666403


Return it. Someone else will appreciate and love it. #Payitforward


----------



## GabrielleS

iseebearbears said:


> View attachment 5666403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received this in the mail today. I don't love it. In fact, I don't even like it. I can't seem to make it work with my wardrobe. What should I do?


Return it. If you don’t love it return it!!!


----------



## kcavatu

iseebearbears said:


> View attachment 5666403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received this in the mail today. I don't love it. In fact, I don't even like it. I can't seem to make it work with my wardrobe. What should I do?


Please return it


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Xthgirl said:


> Return it. Someone else will appreciate and love it. #Payitforward


I agree! Somewhere someone is looking for that exact same combo! Too many fall into that keeping something that they don’t want and end up selling it to reseller and then the person that will actually love it will have to pay more. Not saying this is what the op is doing but it is a common theme I see.


----------



## iseebearbears

acrowcounted said:


> Return it.





Xthgirl said:


> Return it. Someone else will appreciate and love it. #Payitforward





GabrielleS said:


> Return it. If you don’t love it return it!!!





kcavatu said:


> Please return it





jimmyshoogirl said:


> I agree! Somewhere someone is looking for that exact same combo! Too many fall into that keeping something that they don’t want and end up selling it to reseller and then the person that will actually love it will have to pay more. Not saying this is what the op is doing but it is a common theme I see.


I already reached out to my SA via text last night explaining exactly how I feel. I'm waiting for her to get back to me.  She's gonna be mad at me. I can't justify having this color as it looked much nicer online (strictly my personal opinion). I am obsessed with vert fizz but it seems like I'll have to wait a long time for that one.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

iseebearbears said:


> I already reached out to my SA via text last night explaining exactly how I feel. I'm waiting for her to get back to me.  She's gonna be mad at me. I can't justify having this color as it looked much nicer online (strictly my personal opinion). I am obsessed with vert fizz but it seems like I'll have to wait a long time for that one.


Oh no! I don’t like that the SA will be mad at you! I think that’s also a reason people hate returning; H doesn’t make returns easy, seemingly! I really hope you get the color you love! I mean these items are too pricey to just keep to avoid someone being mad.


----------



## Xthgirl

iseebearbears said:


> I already reached out to my SA via text last night explaining exactly how I feel. I'm waiting for her to get back to me.  She's gonna be mad at me. I can't justify having this color as it looked much nicer online (strictly my personal opinion). I am obsessed with vert fizz but it seems like I'll have to wait a long time for that one.





jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh no! I don’t like that the SA will be mad at you! I think that’s also a reason people hate returning; H doesn’t make returns easy, seemingly! I really hope you get the color you love! I mean these items are too pricey to just keep to avoid someone being mad.


I think the only reason it will be difficult to return is that H is avoiding returns of possibly counterfeit products or products that have the slightest sign of being handled or damaged. We all know that the tiniest scratch or even when there is no longer a protective plastic covering on the hardware— it is already a used product and cant be returned or if returned, the new buyer will complain it is defective or used product. 

In my opinion vert criquet and vert fizz would be almost similar in terms of your wardrobe styling. Pls make sure you really want the vert fizz because when it comes to that point you have to return that one too, you might be marked as repetitively returning merchandise.


----------



## iseebearbears

Mods. Please delete. Duplicate message. Thanks!


----------



## iseebearbears

Xthgirl said:


> I think the only reason it will be difficult to return is that H is avoiding returns of possibly counterfeit products or products that have the slightest sign of being handled or damaged. We all know that the tiniest scratch or even when there is no longer a protective plastic covering on the hardware— it is already a used product and cant be returned or if returned, the new buyer will complain it is defective or used product.
> 
> In my opinion vert criquet and vert fizz would be almost similar in terms of your wardrobe styling. Pls make sure you really want the vert fizz because when it comes to that point you have to return that one too, you might be marked as repetitively returning merchandise.


I'm 100% sure I love vert fizz. I've seen it and touched it in person. The vert criquet is too dark and gloomy for me, comparable to a 50-60s old retro toilet. Also, after this time, I will make sure I'm very precise in what I am expecting so that this never happens again.


----------



## audreylita

iseebearbears said:


> I'm 100% sure I love vert fizz. I've seen it and touched it in person. The vert criquet is too dark and gloomy for me, comparable to a 50-60s old retro toilet. Also, after this time, I will make sure I'm very precise in what I am expecting so that this never happens again.
> View attachment 5666757


Any Hermès color will appear different depending on the leather.  I have several bags and accessories that are etoupe in clemence, Epsom, swift, and they all are subtly different colors.  I’ve done special orders in the boutiques and looked at one color that looks completely different on the various types of leather. So you do need to be cognizant of the exact leather you’re ordering and how it will look.  I can’t tell exactly but it looks like the wallet you’ve pictured is swift.


----------



## iseebearbears

audreylita said:


> Any Hermès color will appear different depending on the leather. I have several bags and accessories that are etoupe in clemence, Epsom, swift, and they all are subtly different colors. I’ve done special orders in the boutiques and looked at one color that looks completely different on the various types of leather. So you do need to be cognizant of the exact leather you’re ordering and how it will look. I can’t tell exactly but it looks like the wallet you’ve pictured is swift.


It's mysore.


----------



## jeninhermes

Onto happier topics.. 

I scored an Evelyn III 29 in noir on the site today. Waiting patiently for my order to go from approving to in preparation was excruciating! I have wanted that bag since FOREVER and refused to pay 2k over retail. My obsessive refreshing of the site paid off.


----------



## jeninhermes

iseebearbears said:


> I'm 100% sure I love vert fizz. I've seen it and touched it in person. The vert criquet is too dark and gloomy for me, comparable to a 50-60s old retro toilet. Also, after this time, I will make sure I'm very precise in what I am expecting so that this never happens again.
> View attachment 5666757


Dead


----------



## iseebearbears

jeninhermes said:


> Onto happier topics..
> 
> I scored an Evelyn III 29 in noir on the site today. Waiting patiently for my order to go from approving to in preparation was excruciating! I have wanted that bag since FOREVER and refused to pay 2k over retail. My obsessive refreshing of the site paid off.


Yay! Very happy for you!


----------



## Xthgirl

jeninhermes said:


> Onto happier topics..
> 
> I scored an Evelyn III 29 in noir on the site today. Waiting patiently for my order to go from approving to in preparation was excruciating! I have wanted that bag since FOREVER and refused to pay 2k over retail. My obsessive refreshing of the site paid off.


Oohh congratulations. Looks like you will have a Special and happy Christmas this yr.


----------



## cad33

My latest purchases…last ones for 2022! A book and scarf!


----------



## pearlgrass

jeninhermes said:


> Onto happier topics..
> 
> I scored an Evelyn III 29 in noir on the site today. Waiting patiently for my order to go from approving to in preparation was excruciating! I have wanted that bag since FOREVER and refused to pay 2k over retail. My obsessive refreshing of the site paid off.



Congrats! What a nice Christmas present


----------



## Bdbunny

Picked up this wool coat today! It’s the Manteau Biker coat. I was hesitating because I feel like I’m swimming in it, but the SA said it’s meant to be a loose fit style.  I guess it’ll be good to have some room if I’m layering, but I wish it came with a belt or something. It has a quilted lining and an off-set zipper, which I think is cute. Also nice big pockets. Mod shots with my Kelly 28 and Kelly 32.
P.S. she also gave me this bottle of Louis Roederer champagne as a holiday gift! I thought that was very sweet.


----------



## _Petra_

Bdbunny said:


> Picked up this wool coat today! It’s the Manteau Biker coat. I was hesitating because I feel like I’m swimming in it, but the SA said it’s meant to be a loose fit style.  I guess it’ll be good to have some room if I’m layering, but I wish it came with a belt or something. It has a quilted lining and an off-set zipper, which I think is cute. Also nice big pockets. Mod shots with my Kelly 28 and Kelly 32.
> P.S. she also gave me this bottle of Louis Roederer champagne as a holiday gift! I thought that was very sweet.
> 
> View attachment 5666921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666929


It looks great on you, classical and modern at the same time! Enjoy it in the best of your health and happiness


----------



## Hermes Zen

Picked up some silk items. A Robe Legere scarf (I think I have all the colorways now. LOVE this design) and more twillies!  Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Bdbunny

_Petra_ said:


> It looks great on you, classical and modern at the same time! Enjoy it in the best of your health and happiness


Thank you so much! I have a trip to Paris in a couple months so hoping to get some good use out of it then too!


----------



## Bagsbags18

I can’t believe that this is the first time I bought an Hermes bag not from the boutique . I stumbled upon an auction house that sells mostly vintage Hermes, and I randomly bid on a Constance 18 gold on gold for 5K, 3 minutes before the bid closes. apparently I won  picking this baby up on Monday


----------



## _Petra_

Last purchases of the year:
- a super special Ulysse MM in Swift (Anemone/Deep blue)
- a Springs Springs twilly in Rose/Vert/Multicolor
many thanks for letting me share and greetings everyone!


----------



## papertiger

xxDxx said:


> Waited 9 months for the Chaine D’Ancre necklace in GM size
> 
> View attachment 5662689



Totally worth the wait, it's super-stunning. I hope you wear it and wear it


----------



## Bagsbags18

I recently picked these up from store 
The hard to get derby and a belt from the men’s collection


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cad33 said:


> My latest purchases…last ones for 2022! A book and scarf!
> 
> View attachment 5666918


Congratulations @cad33. Beautiful scarf


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hermes Zen said:


> Picked up some silk items. A Robe Legere scarf (I think I have all the colorways now. LOVE this design) and more twillies!  Happy Holidays everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5667117
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667118
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667120


Congratulations @Hermes Zen. Beautiful scarf


----------



## PrayersandPurses

_Petra_ said:


> Last purchases of the year:
> - a super special Ulysse MM in Swift (Anemone/Deep blue)
> - a Springs Springs twilly in Rose/Vert/Multicolor
> many thanks for letting me share and greetings everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5667376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667378


Congratulations @_Petra_ on all of your lovely purchases


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bagsbags18 said:


> I recently picked these up from store
> The hard to get derby and a belt from the men’s collection
> View attachment 5667459
> View attachment 5667460


Congratulations @Bagsbags18 . Nice shoes!


----------



## Logic

I was browsing the website, saw this and tested the Apple Pay out and it went through! I didn’t really need another Pegase but…. 

rouge sellier/mauve sylvestre/bleu saphir


----------



## BB8

Made a quick stop and picked this up. I just love the mosaic. Waiting for additional restock.


----------



## Bereal

Anniversary gift to Hubby was another Cape cod belt in chocolate/black and to me was this beautiful 140 pégase shawl  Ban island just doesn’t work


----------



## Book Worm

Bereal said:


> Anniversary gift to Hubby was another Cape cod belt in chocolate/black and to me was this beautiful 140 pégase shawl  Ban island just doesn’t work
> 
> View attachment 5667743


Gorgeous colors on the csgm! 
I’m trying to be strong here, but this and other tpf members’ pegasus pics are really tempting me!


----------



## Friscalating

My first K25, Neo ankle boots, Chaine d’ancre Divine ring, Rodeo in mauve sylvestre — it’s been a fab week!… _she says, as she waits for the ferry to Ban Island.




_


----------



## cheshirekitten

Friscalating said:


> My first K25, Neo ankle boots, Chaine d’ancre Divine ring, Rodeo in mauve sylvestre — it’s been a fab week!… _she says, as she waits for the ferry to Ban Island.
> 
> View attachment 5667760
> View attachment 5667761
> View attachment 5667762
> _


I was at Highland Park Village in Dallas today saying that I was saving to purchase my first H bag and ten minutes later bought a pair of Jimmy Choo sneakers. "They're on sale!"


----------



## Friscalating

cheshirekitten said:


> I was at Highland Park Village in Dallas today saying that I was saving to purchase my first H bag and ten minutes later bought a pair of Jimmy Choo sneakers. "They're on sale!"


Now, see, you were _saving_ money, that’s perfectly justified in my book


----------



## maridsada

too little too cute


----------



## Bereal

Book Worm said:


> Gorgeous colors on the csgm!
> I’m trying to be strong here, but this and other tpf members’ pegasus pics are really tempting me!


Thanks! It is absolutely stunning ..I actually went in to buy something something blue but my SA showed me this one after showing me some blues and it was love at first sight.


----------



## GloWW0rM

Libre Comme Pegase CSGM and En Liberte!


----------



## Bereal

GloWW0rM said:


> Libre Comme Pegase CSGM and En Liberte!
> View attachment 5667932


WoW this green colour way is also stunning


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bereal said:


> Anniversary gift to Hubby was another Cape cod belt in chocolate/black and to me was this beautiful 140 pégase shawl  Ban island just doesn’t work
> 
> View attachment 5667743


Congratulations @Bereal. Another beautiful shawl.  Happy Anniversary


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Friscalating said:


> My first K25, Neo ankle boots, Chaine d’ancre Divine ring, Rodeo in mauve sylvestre — it’s been a fab week!… _she says, as she waits for the ferry to Ban Island.
> 
> View attachment 5667760
> View attachment 5667761
> View attachment 5667762
> _


Congratulations @Friscalating. The ring is stunning. It looks beautiful on you. Lovely boots also, but that ring is just WOW! Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

maridsada said:


> too little too cute
> 
> View attachment 5667801


Congratulations @maridsada. I love the earrings


----------



## PrayersandPurses

GloWW0rM said:


> Libre Comme Pegase CSGM and En Liberte!
> View attachment 5667932


Congratulations @GloWW0rM. Beautiful shawl


----------



## Bereal

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @Bereal. Another beautiful shawl.  Happy Anniversary


Thanks so much! Yes those shawls  just love them.


----------



## Friscalating

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @Friscalating. The ring is stunning. It looks beautiful on you. Lovely boots also, but that ring is just WOW! Wear it in good health and happiness


@PrayersandPurses you are too kind!


----------



## GloWW0rM

Thank you! I’m loving the colourway you chose too!


Bereal said:


> WoW this green colour way is also stunning


----------



## jdotc

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @Friscalating. The ring is stunning. It looks beautiful on you. Lovely boots also, but that ring is just WOW! Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## MeghaJ17

Picotin 18 in the colour Chai with GHW (Clemance)


----------



## hers4eva

Beautiful color 
@MeghaJ17


----------



## Xthgirl

Friscalating said:


> My first K25, Neo ankle boots, Chaine d’ancre Divine ring, Rodeo in mauve sylvestre — it’s been a fab week!… _she says, as she waits for the ferry to Ban Island.
> 
> View attachment 5667760
> View attachment 5667761
> View attachment 5667762
> _


off topic but i love the variety of your jewelry stack.  Not the typical cartier love/ VCA alhambra stack like most.


----------



## Friscalating

Xthgirl said:


> off topic but i love the variety of your jewelry stack.  Not the typical cartier love/ VCA alhambra stack like most.


@Xthgirl thank you for the lovely compliment!


----------



## morejunkny

Black box Calvi from .com…Merry Christmas to me!

_…you could even say it glows…_


----------



## fabdiva

Bereal said:


> Anniversary gift to Hubby was another Cape cod belt in chocolate/black and to me was this beautiful 140 pégase shawl  Ban island just doesn’t work
> 
> View attachment 5667743


Stunning.  I haven't seen the Pegasus in this color way. I don't need another one, but this is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## withsriracha

Work’s been extra-crazy so I’d been putting it off for weeks, but realized I needed to make time to stop in and grab the anthracite Chorus Stellarum. I  hadn’t thought about the green cw but when I saw my store had it, it was an easy decision!


----------



## ladyblakeney

withsriracha said:


> Work’s been extra-crazy so I’d been putting it off for weeks, but realized I needed to make time to stop in and grab the anthracite Chorus Stellarum. I  hadn’t thought about the green cw but when I saw my store had it, it was an easy decision!
> 
> View attachment 5668640


Congratulations! on your purchases. I particularly love the green one.  I will make a trip to my Hermes boutique!...


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MeghaJ17 said:


> Picotin 18 in the colour Chai with GHW (Clemance)
> 
> View attachment 5668123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668124


Congratulations @MeghaJ17  on your new purse. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

morejunkny said:


> Black box Calvi from .com…Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> _…you could even say it glows…_
> 
> View attachment 5668410


Congratulations @morejunkny. Love black box.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

withsriracha said:


> Work’s been extra-crazy so I’d been putting it off for weeks, but realized I needed to make time to stop in and grab the anthracite Chorus Stellarum. I  hadn’t thought about the green cw but when I saw my store had it, it was an easy decision!
> 
> View attachment 5668640


Congratulations @withsriracha. Beautiful scarf


----------



## CrackBerryCream

From most recent to 1 month ago:

1) Calvi, personalized in Epsom, Vert Cypres outside, Etain inside (technically it's a gift from my partner, but I entered all the specs   )

2) Collier de Chien 24 belt in noir/GHW, the adjustable one. My dream belt that I chased for a couple of months 

3) Trio scarf ring in Permabrass so I finally have one for my silk carrés too. I get so much use out of my large scarf ring for the CSGM


----------



## nat74

withsriracha said:


> Work’s been extra-crazy so I’d been putting it off for weeks, but realized I needed to make time to stop in and grab the anthracite Chorus Stellarum. I  hadn’t thought about the green cw but when I saw my store had it, it was an easy decision!
> 
> View attachment 5668640


Beautiful! What is it called please? Sorry I have this color but couldn’t even recognize yours with that beautiful green lol.


----------



## withsriracha

nat74 said:


> Beautiful! What is it called please? Sorry I have this color but couldn’t even recognize yours with that beautiful green lol.
> 
> View attachment 5668689



It's cw 12 - Vert Vif/Rose/Multicolor. It hasn't been up on the website which was the reason it wasn't on my radar! I love your colorway as well, but was forcing myself to stop at two of the same design!


----------



## nat74

withsriracha said:


> It's cw 12 - Vert Vif/Rose/Multicolor. It hasn't been up on the website which was the reason it wasn't on my radar! I love your colorway as well, but was forcing myself to stop at two of the same design!


Thank you so much! I don’t wear silk scarf but I got that one only now your green really attracted me. Have to text my SA now lol.

By the way, do you mind to show a full pic of it? I can pm you. Thanks in advance!


----------



## withsriracha

nat74 said:


> Thank you so much! I don’t wear silk scarf but I got that one only now your green really attracted me. Have to text my SA now lol.
> 
> By the way, do you mind to show a full pic of it? I can pm you. Thanks in advance!


I definitely don’t mind sharing here in case it’s helpful as reference or inspiration for anyone else - that’s much of what I look at this thread for!


----------



## nat74

withsriracha said:


> I definitely don’t mind sharing here in case it’s helpful as reference or inspiration for anyone else - that’s much of what I look at this thread for!
> 
> View attachment 5668698


Thank you so much! So beautiful! I really love this design!


----------



## iseebearbears

Returned my Kelly wallet to go. Got another cashmere muffler and an oh so festive cookie!


----------



## Christofle

iseebearbears said:


> Returned my Kelly wallet to go. Got another cashmere muffler and an oh so festive cookie!
> 
> View attachment 5668725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668726


The cookie is really cute !


----------



## PamW

Hi. I’m not really sure how to post, so I’m sharing my new bag and 2 new twillies here.


----------



## Kanwal84

CrackBerryCream said:


> From most recent to 1 month ago:
> 
> 1) Calvi, personalized in Epsom, Vert Cypres outside, Etain inside (technically it's a gift from my partner, but I entered all the specs   )
> 
> 2) Collier de Chien 24 belt in noir/GHW, the adjustable one. My dream belt that I chased for a couple of months
> 
> 3) Trio scarf ring in Permabrass so I finally have one for my silk carrés too. I get so much use out of my large scarf ring for the CSGM


Congrats on your purchases! Can I ask where you were able to find the CDC adjustable belt? Been searching for that for a little while as well


----------



## MeghaJ17

hers4eva said:


> Beautiful color
> @MeghaJ17


thank you!


----------



## MeghaJ17

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @MeghaJ17  on your new purse. Wear her in good health and happiness


thank you!


----------



## iseebearbears

Christofle said:


> The cookie is really cute !


That's the problem. I don't want to eat it because it's too cute


----------



## PrayersandPurses

PamW said:


> Hi. I’m not really sure how to post, so I’m sharing my new bag and 2 new twillies here.
> 
> View attachment 5668730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668733


Congratulations @PamW. That is the coolest bag I have ever seen. What is it called? Love your other 2  also.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Kanwal84 said:


> Congrats on your purchases! Can I ask where you were able to find the CDC adjustable belt? Been searching for that for a little while as well


On hermes.com, the European+UK version (same inventory). Suddenly it appeared after not being able to find it in any store and not being online for many months... I believe the Canadian site had it as well when I was looking a few weeks ago.

Out of curiosity I keep checking the inventory of the belt. H initially uploaded 70 of them, I think around 30 sold until now (you can check by increasing the number of belts/items in your cart to see total number available).


----------



## Bereal

fabdiva said:


> Stunning.  I haven't seen the Pegasus in this color way. I don't need another one, but this is GORGEOUS!!


Thanks!


----------



## Bdbunny

I’ve outdone myself and will be on ban island for awhile after today!

Also cross posted in the Bag Offers forum…but wanted to share here as well. My SA offered me a C24 in mauve sylvestre with GHW today!! I was so happy and grateful that I also got the cape cod watch with pink sapphires and double tour band in rose Sakura to go with the bag! Plus a couple other items… Super adorable RTW frilly top (it looks much better on than on the hanger), belt with silver buckle, and another throw pillow. Love everything I got but it will be the last purchase for awhile! Need to detox from Hermes!!   After getting 2 quota bags in less than a month of each other (from 2 different stores), I am feeling purse peace for the moment, at last!  Thank you for letting me share my joy and excitement with you all!


----------



## mamakay

Bdbunny said:


> I’ve outdone myself and will be on ban island for awhile after today!
> 
> Also cross posted in the Bag Offers forum…but wanted to share here as well. My SA offered me a C24 in mauve sylvestre with GHW today!! I was so happy and grateful that I also got the cape cod watch with pink sapphires and double tour band in rose Sakura to go with the bag! Plus a couple other items… Super adorable RTW frilly top (it looks much better on than on the hanger), belt with silver buckle, and another throw pillow. Love everything I got but it will be the last purchase for awhile! Need to detox from Hermes!!   After getting 2 quota bags in less than a month of each other (from 2 different stores), I am feeling purse peace for the moment, at last!  Thank you for letting me share my joy and excitement with you all!
> 
> View attachment 5668910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668912
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668913


I love that rtw piece!! Do you mind sharing how much?


----------



## Bdbunny

mamakay said:


> I love that rtw piece!! Do you mind sharing how much?


Sure, it was $3475. He didn’t say at the time, and it was probably better that I didn’t ask before I tried it on, because not sure I would’ve gotten it! It’s very cute on.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

Bdbunny said:


> Look what my SA just texted me!! So cute! I just asked her for a hot pink charm yesterday and the Hermes fairy delivered!
> 
> View attachment 5663027


I got this too! It’s so cute


----------



## H’sKisses

My final purchase of the year was a 2022 wishlist item, so it’s a great piece to close out my shopping year. It’s such a beautiful shawl, and I love love love the color (or lack thereof…)!

Faubourg Tropical CSGM in Naturel/Gris/Anthracite


----------



## fabdiva

Bdbunny said:


> I’ve outdone myself and will be on ban island for awhile after today!
> 
> Also cross posted in the Bag Offers forum…but wanted to share here as well. My SA offered me a C24 in mauve sylvestre with GHW today!! I was so happy and grateful that I also got the cape cod watch with pink sapphires and double tour band in rose Sakura to go with the bag! Plus a couple other items… Super adorable RTW frilly top (it looks much better on than on the hanger), belt with silver buckle, and another throw pillow. Love everything I got but it will be the last purchase for awhile! Need to detox from Hermes!!   After getting 2 quota bags in less than a month of each other (from 2 different stores), I am feeling purse peace for the moment, at last!  Thank you for letting me share my joy and excitement with you all!
> 
> View attachment 5668910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668912
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668913


LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE!  Please revive me.  I just passed out.  How is the C24 as a cross body?


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

My very 1st QB.. K25, Epsom Sellier Nata GHW. Lovely xmas surprise from my local btq. This journey is dangerous..


----------



## fabdiva

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> My very 1st QB.. K25, Epsom Sellier Nata GHW. Lovely xmas surprise from my local btq. This journey is dangerous..
> 
> View attachment 5668974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668975


Perfection!!


----------



## Bdbunny

fabdiva said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE!  Please revive me.  I just passed out.  How is the C24 as a cross body?


Thank you!! Lol! It can work as a cross body, but it’s just a teensy bit short. I’m short, so it works, but it may not work for someone with a longer torso.  I think the C24 is a great size btw. Kind of like a medium flap bag size? I don’t think it’s too big or bulky at all.

I am really loving the double tour watch though! I like it more than expected!


----------



## Bdbunny

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> My very 1st QB.. K25, Epsom Sellier Nata GHW. Lovely xmas surprise from my local btq. This journey is dangerous..
> 
> View attachment 5668974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668975


It’s a dream!!  And we are pegase twins!! And yes, the journey is very dangerous….


----------



## fabdiva

Bdbunny said:


> Thank you!! Lol! It can work as a cross body, but it’s just a teensy bit short. I’m short, so it works, but it may not work for someone with a longer torso.  I think the C24 is a great size btw. Kind of like a medium flap bag size? I don’t think it’s too big or bulky at all.
> 
> I am really loving the double tour watch though! I like it more than expected!


The watch is beyond gorgeous.  But I'm trying to be good these days.  I'm taller (5'6") so I'm starting to think the C24 may not work on me.  I heard the re-edition C24 has a longer strap?  I may have imagined it.  The C24 was my first choice (even before the B or K) and only been offered a shiny red alligator.  In all honesty, I've never pressed the issue and I think my SA forgot I wanted one. But I've been told by my SA and the ASM, that I'll get one. Congratulations on yours.  That color is EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Kanwal84

CrackBerryCream said:


> On hermes.com, the European+UK version (same inventory). Suddenly it appeared after not being able to find it in any store and not being online for many months... I believe the Canadian site had it as well when I was looking a few weeks ago.
> 
> Out of curiosity I keep checking the inventory of the belt. H initially uploaded 70 of them, I think around 30 sold until now (you can check by increasing the number of belts/items in your cart to see total number available).


Thank you! I’m in the US so will have to wait until it shows up on the website here!


----------



## Bdbunny

fabdiva said:


> The watch is beyond gorgeous.  But I'm trying to be good these days.  I'm taller (5'6") so I'm starting to think the C24 may not work on me.  I heard the re-edition C24 has a longer strap?  I may have imagined it.  The C24 was my first choice (even before the B or K) and only been offered a shiny red alligator.  In all honesty, I've never pressed the issue and I think my SA forgot I wanted one. But I've been told by my SA and the ASM, that I'll get one. Congratulations on yours.  That color is EVERYTHING!!


Thank you so much!! You are so right about the color.  I definitely have some purse peace now after getting the C24 in a color I wanted. I did have to ask a couple times and I could tell it was not easy for him to offer it to me. I told him I wanted C24 and not 18, and he was relieved.

To be honest, it was not love at first sight with the K28 I got (gold retourne with PHW.) I wanted sellier in a light color with GHW (basically what @bagsofguiltypleasure just got!!) but I couldn’t say no to my first QB. I’ve learned to appreciate it now that I’ve been using it and I’m having fun with accessorizing it, and I now wear a lot of cream/beige/tan clothing LOL!


----------



## fabdiva

Bdbunny said:


> Thank you so much!! You are so right about the color.  I definitely have some purse peace now after getting the C24 in a color I wanted. I did have to ask a couple times and I could tell it was not easy for him to offer it to me. I told him I wanted C24 and not 18, and he was relieved.
> 
> To be honest, it was not love at first sight with the K28 I got (gold retourne with PHW.) I wanted sellier in a light color with GHW (basically what @bagsofguiltypleasure just got!!) but I couldn’t say no to my first QB. I’ve learned to appreciate it now that I’ve been using it and I’m having fun with accessorizing it, and I now wear a lot of cream/beige/tan clothing LOL!


I'll be dreaming of your C24 tonight.  You should have a lot of purse peace.  Lol.  It's a stunning bag.

I only want a Kelly in Sellier, either the K28 or k25.  Would love a pop of color (mauve sylvestre, cactus, or orange), or black with GHW.  I really prefer the sellier over retourne. I love retourne for my B30s.  I'm determined not to buy another purse unless it's on my Hermes wishlist (although eyeing a couple of Dior and Fendi bags). Must stay strong!  Lol.


----------



## miss mitzi

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> My very 1st QB.. K25, Epsom Sellier Nata GHW. Lovely xmas surprise from my local btq. This journey is dangerous..
> 
> View attachment 5668974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668975


My dream bag! Congrats on such beauty


----------



## missfaraday

My wonderful SA surprised me for Xmas managing to get my wishlist bag of 2022. I posted a couple of pictures in the Hermès offers thread last week, but I wanted to share it here as well .

After owning a B30 Gold with GHW, I wanted a B25, in any color (I had only neutrals in my collection, so I was open to options). She picked a B25 Verso in Bleu Brume / Beige de Weimar interior, and I’m over the moon with her. I chose some Twillys to add some fun, and my SA offered a Rodeo Pegasus PM in the most versatile colorway I’ve seen. Thanks for letting me share, and happy Christmas to everyone!


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

miss mitzi said:


> My dream bag! Congrats on such beauty


Thank you!


----------



## callais

missfaraday said:


> My wonderful SA surprised me for Xmas managing to get my wishlist bag of 2022. I posted a couple of pictures in the Hermès offers thread last week, but I wanted to share it here as well .
> 
> After owning a B30 Gold with GHW, I wanted a B25, in any color (I had only neutrals in my collection, so I was open to options). She picked a B25 Verso in Bleu Brume / Beige de Weimar interior, and I’m over the moon with her. I chose some Twillys to add some fun, and my SA offered a Rodeo Pegasus PM in the most versatile colorway I’ve seen. Thanks for letting me share, and happy Christmas to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669148


ooh that might be bleu lin on the exterior instead? but yes, gorgeous combination!! merry christmas


----------



## Friscalating

fabdiva said:


> I'll be dreaming of your C24 tonight.  You should have a lot of purse peace.  Lol.  It's a stunning bag.
> 
> I only want a Kelly in Sellier, either the K28 or k25.  Would love a pop of color (mauve sylvestre, cactus, or orange), or black with GHW.  I really prefer the sellier over retourne. I love retourne for my B30s.  I'm determined not to buy another purse unless it's on my Hermes wishlist (although eyeing a couple of Dior and Fendi bags). Must stay strong!  Lol.


A bit OT but after picking up my QB this week I was very determined not to stray from my H wish list but then en route from H to ban island I accidentally tripped and fell into Fendi and came away with a Baguette phone case I swear I don’t know how that happened #truestory 

#staystrong


----------



## Bdbunny

Friscalating said:


> A bit OT but after picking up my QB this week I was very determined not to stray from my H wish list but then en route from H to ban island I accidentally tripped and fell into Fendi and came away with a Baguette phone case I swear I don’t know how that happened #truestory
> 
> #staystrong


Lol!  I call that Ambien shopping!
#staystrong!


----------



## missfaraday

callais said:


> ooh that might be bleu lin on the exterior instead? but yes, gorgeous combination!! merry christmas


Omg where is my mind,  yes! It’s Bleu Lin, thanks for flagging and also for your kind words


----------



## missfaraday

missfaraday said:


> My wonderful SA surprised me for Xmas managing to get my wishlist bag of 2022. I posted a couple of pictures in the Hermès offers thread last week, but I wanted to share it here as well .
> 
> After owning a B30 Gold with GHW, I wanted a B25, in any color (I had only neutrals in my collection, so I was open to options). She picked a B25 Verso in Bleu Brume / Beige de Weimar interior, and I’m over the moon with her. I chose some Twillys to add some fun, and my SA offered a Rodeo Pegasus PM in the most versatile colorway I’ve seen. Thanks for letting me share, and happy Christmas to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669148


My bad - it’s Bleu Lin (not Brume) of course, what was I thinking?  Can’t edit the post now, so please forgive my mistake  (and thank you @calais for flagging )


----------



## paula24jen

Purseloco said:


> View attachment 5664828
> 
> I misplaced my yellow Calvi, so until it shows up again, I ordered this off the website. How many of you lose things in your closet?


I do! When I eventually find whatever has gone missing it’s like a shopping trip, but without the credit card bill


----------



## paula24jen

iseebearbears said:


> View attachment 5666403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received this in the mail today. I don't love it. In fact, I don't even like it. I can't seem to make it work with my wardrobe. What should I do?


That’s easy - return it. Worst is when you’re on the fence and undecided whether to keep or not…


----------



## Rhl2987

Bdbunny said:


> Picked up this wool coat today! It’s the Manteau Biker coat. I was hesitating because I feel like I’m swimming in it, but the SA said it’s meant to be a loose fit style.  I guess it’ll be good to have some room if I’m layering, but I wish it came with a belt or something. It has a quilted lining and an off-set zipper, which I think is cute. Also nice big pockets. Mod shots with my Kelly 28 and Kelly 32.
> P.S. she also gave me this bottle of Louis Roederer champagne as a holiday gift! I thought that was very sweet.
> 
> View attachment 5666921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666929


I absolutely love this jacket. Would you be willing to share pricing and a reference number?


----------



## loh

missfaraday said:


> My wonderful SA surprised me for Xmas managing to get my wishlist bag of 2022. I posted a couple of pictures in the Hermès offers thread last week, but I wanted to share it here as well .
> 
> After owning a B30 Gold with GHW, I wanted a B25, in any color (I had only neutrals in my collection, so I was open to options). She picked a B25 Verso in Bleu Brume / Beige de Weimar interior, and I’m over the moon with her. I chose some Twillys to add some fun, and my SA offered a Rodeo Pegasus PM in the most versatile colorway I’ve seen. Thanks for letting me share, and happy Christmas to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669148


Gorgeous!  What a wonderful SA indeed.  Congrats!


----------



## Bdbunny

Rhl2987 said:


> I absolutely love this jacket. Would you be willing to share pricing and a reference number?


Sure! I think it was around $4900. Here’s a pic of the tag.  Hope that helps!  It runs big!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bdbunny said:


> I’ve outdone myself and will be on ban island for awhile after today!
> 
> Also cross posted in the Bag Offers forum…but wanted to share here as well. My SA offered me a C24 in mauve sylvestre with GHW today!! I was so happy and grateful that I also got the cape cod watch with pink sapphires and double tour band in rose Sakura to go with the bag! Plus a couple other items… Super adorable RTW frilly top (it looks much better on than on the hanger), belt with silver buckle, and another throw pillow. Love everything I got but it will be the last purchase for awhile! Need to detox from Hermes!!   After getting 2 quota bags in less than a month of each other (from 2 different stores), I am feeling purse peace for the moment, at last!  Thank you for letting me share my joy and excitement with you all!
> 
> View attachment 5668910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668912
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668913


Congratulations @Bdbunny on all of your beautiful purchases  Your constance looks beautiful with your H watch. Gorgeous ring 
You're so lucky to have 2 offers in a month. Wear everything you have in the best of health and happinessIf I ever get as lucky as you to get a Constance 24 I will be joining you on Ban Island.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

H’sKisses said:


> My final purchase of the year was a 2022 wishlist item, so it’s a great piece to close out my shopping year. It’s such a beautiful shawl, and I love love love the color (or lack thereof…)!
> 
> Faubourg Tropical CSGM in Naturel/Gris/Anthracite
> 
> View attachment 5668962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations ! It's beautiful


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> My very 1st QB.. K25, Epsom Sellier Nata GHW. Lovely xmas surprise from my local btq. This journey is dangerous..
> 
> View attachment 5668974
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668975


She's beautiful Congratulations. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

H’sKisses said:


> My final purchase of the year was a 2022 wishlist item, so it’s a great piece to close out my shopping year. It’s such a beautiful shawl, and I love love love the color (or lack thereof…)!
> 
> Faubourg Tropical CSGM in Naturel/Gris/Anthracit





missfaraday said:


> My wonderful SA surprised me for Xmas managing to get my wishlist bag of 2022. I posted a couple of pictures in the Hermès offers thread last week, but I wanted to share it here as well .
> 
> After owning a B30 Gold with GHW, I wanted a B25, in any color (I had only neutrals in my collection, so I was open to options). She picked a B25 Verso in Bleu Brume / Beige de Weimar interior, and I’m over the moon with her. I chose some Twillys to add some fun, and my SA offered a Rodeo Pegasus PM in the most versatile colorway I’ve seen. Thanks for letting me share, and happy Christmas to everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5669147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669148


She's beautiful  Congratulations. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## Bdbunny

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @Bdbunny on all of your beautiful purchases  Your constance looks beautiful with your H watch. Gorgeous ring
> You're so lucky to have 2 offers in a month. Wear everything you have in the best of health and happinessIf I ever get as lucky as you to get a Constance 24 I will be joining you on Ban Island.


Thank you @PrayersandPurses!!! I always appreciate your kind and supportive words!


----------



## PamW

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @PamW. That is the coolest bag I have ever seen. What is it called? Love your other 2  also.


Thank you!!!!
I never can remember the name ‍♀️ Back in the 90s there was the Cadena bag with the same lock design, but this shape and handle are different. This bag was carried in the latest runway show and is on page 19 of the new magazine. When I walked into my local boutique I almost jumped out of my skin to see it sitting on a shelf. It’s my only bag in Swift leather, so now I understand all the love. 
I promise to wrack my brain and let you know the name of the bag.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

PamW said:


> Thank you!!!!
> I never can remember the name ‍♀️ Back in the 90s there was the Cadena bag with the same lock design, but this shape and handle are different. This bag was carried in the latest runway show and is on page 19 of the new magazine. When I walked into my local boutique I almost jumped out of my skin to see it sitting on a shelf. It’s my only bag in Swift leather, so now I understand all the love.
> I promise to wrack my brain and let you know the name of the bag.


So I just now looked on page 19   but no name.


----------



## missfaraday

loh said:


> Gorgeous!  What a wonderful SA indeed.  Congrats!


Thank you!! Yes she is, absolutely recommended 



PrayersandPurses said:


> She's beautiful  Congratulations. Wear her in good health and happiness


Awww thank you so much!! Happy Christmas dear


----------



## PrayersandPurses

missfaraday said:


> Thank you!! Yes she is, absolutely recommended
> 
> 
> Awww thank you so much!! Happy Christmas dear


Thanks so much. Merry Christmas


----------



## iseebearbears

Picked up this Kelly pocket belt up today (Yes, I was at Hermes yesterday, but they didn't have this until this morning apparently). Most importantly, I got another gingerbread cookie!!! They mentioned that it's for my daughter, but we all know I'll be eating at least half of it.


----------



## Leftshadow

My Sa surprised me with this today!! A Christmas present! Mini lindy in Gris Meyer!


----------



## Bagsbags18

Leftshadow said:


> My Sa surprised me with this today!! A Christmas present! Mini lindy in Gris Meyer!
> View attachment 5669648


Congratulations! Mini lindy is such a functional bag because it fits a lot for its size


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Leftshadow said:


> My Sa surprised me with this today!! A Christmas present! Mini lindy in Gris Meyer!
> View attachment 5669648


Congratulations on your new purse Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## fayeH




----------



## 888Bee

Stopped by boutique just to say a quick hello to my SA since I've been out of town for a while.  Saw there were finally some Calvi card holders and some long wallets in the case. Something else caught my eye in another case, a H-tag card holder.  Like the unique style of this card holder.


----------



## Bagsbags18

Bagsbags18 said:


> I can’t believe that this is the first time I bought an Hermes bag not from the boutique . I stumbled upon an auction house that sells mostly vintage Hermes, and I randomly bid on a Constance 18 gold on gold for 5K, 3 minutes before the bid closes. apparently I won  picking this baby up on Monday


Here it is a 1991 vintage Constance 18 that I got from an auction, next to my gold mini lindy


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bagsbags18 said:


> Here it is a 1991 vintage Constance 18 that I got from an auction, next to my gold mini lindy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669980


OMG I love it Congratulations @Bagsbags18 !! Wear it in good health and happinessAnd only $5K. Wow! Such an amazing buy


----------



## missfaraday

PrayersandPurses said:


> She's beautiful  Congratulations. Wear her in good health and happiness


Awww thank you!!


----------



## nashpoo

Bagsbags18 said:


> Here it is a 1991 vintage Constance 18 that I got from an auction, next to my gold mini lindy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669980


Ohwow That vintage Constance is stunning!!!


----------



## Bagsbags18

nashpoo said:


> Ohwow That vintage Constance is stunning!!!


It isss. Crazy how good it is for a 31 years old bag! I’m even younger than the bag


----------



## nashpoo

Bagsbags18 said:


> It isss. Crazy how good it is for a 31 years old bag! I’m even younger than the bag


Same!! I was thinking the exact same thing haha


----------



## eter69nity

withsriracha said:


> Work’s been extra-crazy so I’d been putting it off for weeks, but realized I needed to make time to stop in and grab the anthracite Chorus Stellarum. I  hadn’t thought about the green cw but when I saw my store had it, it was an easy decision!
> 
> View attachment 5668640


wish they made it in size 90


----------



## ginster6

Just pick this up to finish up my 2022 quota.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ginster6 said:


> Just pick this up to finish up my 2022 quota.
> 
> View attachment 5670530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670543


Wow! Congratulations @ginster6  on your beautiful Constance  Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## ginster6

PrayersandPurses said:


> Wow! Congratulations @ginster6  on your beautiful Constance  Wear her in good health and happiness





Unfortunately, it's not for me.         LOL


----------



## hermesfashion123

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> I got the flatteuse 60 boot, my first luxury boot! They work great over jeans and zip up, two huge features I wanted.
> 
> One of the things I like doing with Hermes double tour bracelets is wear them as chokers. ^_^ This is a T1, smallest size. I might trade for a T2 just for a tiny bit more slack.
> 
> View attachment 5631416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631417


They look great! What do u think of the flatteuse boots? Are they comfortable? I want to get them but I feel epsom might be too stiff. Thanks!


----------



## rafa_bz

mini evelyne (black leather, gold metal)


----------



## Bagsbags18

ginster6 said:


> Just pick this up to finish up my 2022 quota.
> 
> View attachment 5670530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670543


I love this in ostrich!! May I ask what’s the color is this?


----------



## ginster6

Bagsbags18 said:


> I love this in ostrich!! May I ask what’s the color is this?


i think it is called "Nata" something.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

Portefeuille Remix ID, rouge de coeur.

Geegee Savannah, orange poppy/mauve sylvestre/bleu de France.

From 2019/2021;
Rodeo pm Orange Poppy/Blue Aztec/Rose Azalee.

Rodeo pm Rose Texas/Bleu Zanzibar/Gold.


----------



## PamW

PrayersandPurses said:


> So I just now looked on page 19   but no name.


Jane Finds has one for a really inflated price and lists it as Hermes Cadena Lock Bag. It’s the only place I could find the name


----------



## PamW

Bagsbags18 said:


> Here it is a 1991 vintage Constance 18 that I got from an auction, next to my gold mini lindy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669980


Fabulous!!!!!  Which auction?


----------



## WingNut

ginster6 said:


> Just pick this up to finish up my 2022 quota.
> 
> View attachment 5670530
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670543


Beautiful!


----------



## Sakura198427

Somehow I managed to snag the monochrome So Pink Picotin 18 in Rose Mexico from H.com while nursing my 8 week old.  It was just delivered today.   So excited!


----------



## acrowcounted

Sakura198427 said:


> Somehow I managed to snag the monochrome So Pink Picotin 18 in Rose Mexico from H.com while nursing my 8 week old.  It was just delivered today.   So excited!
> View attachment 5671633


Oooh I didn’t think they were still making the all pink one! Congrats, it’s so pretty!


----------



## Sakura198427

acrowcounted said:


> Oooh I didn’t think they were still making the all pink one! Congrats, it’s so pretty!


Thank you.  It’s U stamp, so guess H is still making these in 2022


----------



## Winter4

Sakura198427 said:


> Somehow I managed to snag the monochrome So Pink Picotin 18 in Rose Mexico from H.com while nursing my 8 week old.  It was just delivered today.   So excited!
> View attachment 5671633


This is gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Sakura198427 said:


> Somehow I managed to snag the monochrome So Pink Picotin 18 in Rose Mexico from H.com while nursing my 8 week old.  It was just delivered today.   So excited!
> View attachment 5671633


Congratulations @Sakura198427 on your beautiful purse  and your new baby. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## franjen13

ginster6 said:


> i think it is called "Nata" something.


Is it Gris Perle? It looks exactly like mine in that color


----------



## Nibb

This little cutie was delivered today. Love H bandanas. 
Paris Station bandana 55, CW gris cendré / orange / noir.


----------



## claritysunshine

Along some awaited-for scarves, my first calvi duo in mauve pale ❤️


----------



## amorisb

My first Hermes purchase to start my journey. I bought the Glennan Double Tour bracelet today at my local boutique and picked up my very own SA. Loved her. Even sent her a Thank You email.


----------



## Byunnie

Always thought that loafer is not my style until I tried these on. My first H Paris loafer in black and rose gold ♥️


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Snagged something small, like new, and that color! The fact that my iPhone mini fits comfortably inside makes it an ideal grab and go. After much debate on a long wallet, BE Dogon in Togo. Love it


----------



## GloWW0rM

After a year of waiting for a lovely pop of colour, I managed to get a GP 36 in Capucine.


----------



## cecchetti

It doesn’t really compare with the last few posts..but I’ve just replaced my 1989 Bleu Marine Tsako with an identical 2011 version which is on its way over from Japan as I write..


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Byunnie said:


> Always thought that loafer is not my style until I tried these on. My first H Paris loafer in black and rose gold ♥️
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671806


Congratulations! They look great on you


----------



## PrayersandPurses

GloWW0rM said:


> After a year of waiting for a lovely pop of colour, I managed to get a GP 36 in Capucine.
> 
> View attachment 5671980


Congratulations on your lovely new purse. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## GloWW0rM

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your lovely new purse. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you so much!


----------



## Purseloco

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Snagged something small, like new, and that color! The fact that my iPhone mini fits comfortably inside makes it an ideal grab and go. After much debate on a long wallet, BE Dogon in Togo. Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671977
> View attachment 5671978


I use mine as a clutch for my iPhone mini and if you pull the middle part out you can fit a small compact, a lipstick, and your car fob in it.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Purseloco said:


> I use mine as a clutch for my iPhone mini and if you pull the middle part out you can fit a small compact, a lipstick, and your car fob in it.


Thank you, that’s a great use of this little gem. It feels really underrated considering it can pull double duty, it comes with 2 pieces, is beautifully made and well organized.


----------



## FresaJae

I just got a Mini Roulis in Cassis and Rouge Grenat (Bicolore), I'm so excited to start using it and can't wait to show it off!


----------



## Purseloco

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Thank you, that’s a great use of this little gem. It feels really underrated considering it can pull double duty, it comes with 2 pieces, is beautifully made and well organized.



The Dogon duo is underrated. I love the blue color.


----------



## annaria

A cushion for the winter - and a new to me Peau de Porc Bolide 35.


----------



## Norm.Core

annaria said:


> View attachment 5672500
> 
> 
> A cushion for the winter - and a new to me Peau de Porc Bolide 35.


Wowwowowowowow! My ultimate dream Hermes. This is my Himalaya B! ❤️


----------



## annaria

Norm.Core said:


> Wowwowowowowow! My ultimate dream Hermes. This is my Himalaya B! ❤️



Sent you a DM how I got mine!


----------



## Aelfaerie

annaria said:


> View attachment 5672500
> 
> 
> A cushion for the winter - and a new to me Peau de Porc Bolide 35.


Gorgeous bag!! Do you know if all PdP Bolides are GHW?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

GloWW0rM said:


> After a year of waiting for a lovely pop of colour, I managed to get a GP 36 in Capucine.
> 
> View attachment 5671980


such a joyful colour that will look great both Winter and Summer!
what a wonderful early Christmas gift !


----------



## PrayersandPurses

FresaJae said:


> I just got a Mini Roulis in Cassis and Rouge Grenat (Bicolore), I'm so excited to start using it and can't wait to show it off!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672273


Congratulations. Enjoy using it in the best of health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

annaria said:


> View attachment 5672500
> 
> 
> A cushion for the winter - and a new to me Peau de Porc Bolide 35.


Congratulations on both your purse and pillow ! Such a lovely colour. Enjoy them in the best of health and happiness


----------



## annaria

Aelfaerie said:


> Gorgeous bag!! Do you know if all PdP Bolides are GHW?


Hi there! 

She is a beaut indeed, thanks. 

I can confirm all that I’ve seen are GHW on the secondary market (I checked my logs) but I can’t really rule out if PHW exits.  I’ve not seen them but I can’t definitely say they don’t exist. 

Maybe the experts @880 and @Notorious Pink can chime in?


----------



## keirii

My first Picotin 18 - Noir Palladium Hardware - She's so cute!


----------



## GloWW0rM

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> such a joyful colour that will look great both Winter and Summer!
> what a wonderful early Christmas gift !


Thank you, I think it works year round too! DH was happy his Christmas present to me is sorted


----------



## boomer1234

I got the chaine d’ancre ring right before my quota bag. I am definitely on ban


----------



## PrayersandPurses

boomer1234 said:


> I got the chaine d’ancre ring right before my quota bag. I am definitely on ban
> 
> View attachment 5673535


It's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Byunnie

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! They look great on you


Thank you ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## boomer1234

PrayersandPurses said:


> It's beautiful. Congratulations!


Thank you! Then after this my SA texted me to tell me my chypre sandals finally came in….in the middle of winter nonetheless lol


----------



## PrayersandPurses

boomer1234 said:


> Thank you! Then after this my SA texted me to tell me my chypre sandals finally came in….in the middle of winter nonetheless lol


When it rains it pours. That's great! I keep asking for the Fontaine 60 boots. Maybe I will be lucky and get them in June lol.


----------



## Mapoon

I have been shopping online during isolation period and added the Kelly Dog in box leather noir phw into my accessories collection. I have been looking for this style of bracelet for awhile in a pop of colour in my size but it’s so hard to find them locally. Sometimes I can find a good colour but not in my size. Came across this bracelet in kept unused condition which is easy to pair with outfits from a SG reseller I so I decided to get it. Only not so good thing is that I can only wear it on the most loose slot due to sizing guesstimate. But definitely can’t go wrong with black and how gorgeous is the leather. Happy to tick this style off my list!


----------



## carlinha

keirii said:


> My first Picotin 18 - Noir Palladium Hardware - She's so cute!
> View attachment 5673197


love your entire outfit, do you mind if i ask who your coat is by?


----------



## Purseloco

boomer1234 said:


> I got the chaine d’ancre ring right before my quota bag. I am definitely on ban
> 
> View attachment 5673535


Love the star ring too!


----------



## keirii

carlinha said:


> love your entire outfit, do you mind if i ask who your coat is by?


thank you so much!
coat is Burberry ^_^


----------



## boomer1234

Purseloco said:


> Love the star ring too!


Thank you! It’s a Dior Rose de Vents ring and I absolutely love it!


----------



## ladyet

No Hermes in my area and I don't anticipate ever spending beaucoup money for an Hermes bag, but have really liked the Oran sandals and thought they'd be a nice birthday treat for myself while in Honolulu. Went to Ala Moana...first SA wasn't v warm, but did try on the sandals. They were a bit too narrow for me, unfortunately. Walked around a bit more, looked at accessories, and then said I'd come back. Came back a few hours later (to a nicer SA, thankfully) and got myself this cutie charm!





Goes perfect with my new Chloe Edith!




I wasn't impressed by the Hermes experience, to be honest. I know I'm at the lowest rung in terms of customers SAs care about, but nothing about my experience there makes me motivated to prioritize the brand in the future. Happy with my little piece of Hermes, though!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ladyet said:


> No Hermes in my area and I don't anticipate ever spending beaucoup money for an Hermes bag, but have really liked the Oran sandals and thought they'd be a nice birthday treat for myself while in Honolulu. Went to Ala Moana...first SA wasn't v warm, but did try on the sandals. They were a bit too narrow for me, unfortunately. Walked around a bit more, looked at accessories, and then said I'd come back. Came back a few hours later (to a nicer SA, thankfully) and got myself this cutie charm!
> 
> View attachment 5674116
> View attachment 5674117
> 
> 
> Goes perfect with my new Chloe Edith!
> 
> View attachment 5674118
> 
> 
> I wasn't impressed by the Hermes experience, to be honest. I know I'm at the lowest rung in terms of customers SAs care about, but nothing about my experience there makes me motivated to prioritize the brand in the future. Happy with my little piece of Hermes, though!


Aloha and Congratulations on your cute charm. I love Hawaii. Sorry about your experience. I got the same treatment at the Orlando Boutique earlier this year. But thankfully my experience at NYC was amazing. I think it really depends on the store and the SA. I'm also with you on the Orans. Love them on everyone else, but I cannot wear them.


----------



## ladyet

PrayersandPurses said:


> Aloha and Congratulations on your cute charm. I love Hawaii. Sorry about your experience. I got the same treatment at the Orlando Boutique earlier this year. But thankfully my experience at NYC was amazing. I think it really depends on the store and the SA. I'm also with you on the Orans. Love them on everyone else, but I cannot wear them.


Aloha and mahalo! Hawaii is a dreamworld! I'm glad you had a better experience in NYC!! I wish more SAs understood that the way they treat customers really does have a lasting impact! Both Chanel and Hermes were mediocre experiences for me...it's really too bad! I suppose they don't care about me anyway, but you never know who could turn into a loyal coveted customer.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

ladyet said:


> Aloha and mahalo! Hawaii is a dreamworld! I'm glad you had a better experience in NYC!! I wish more SAs understood that the way they treat customers really does have a lasting impact! Both Chanel and Hermes were mediocre experiences for me...it's really too bad! I suppose they don't care about me anyway, but you never know who could turn into a loyal coveted customer.


Oh yes it is  I totally agree with you. I hope you have a better experience on your future travels somewhere else.


----------



## scbear00

So excited to have picked up a B30 Sellier in vert Verone


----------



## DoggieBags

Chaine d’Ancre punk bracelet in sterling silver. First piece of H jewelry that I liked and that they actually had in my size. It only took about 2 months to get my size in. I’d given up on it and was very surprised to get the call a few days ago informing me that the bracelet had arrived.


----------



## 880

DoggieBags said:


> Chaine d’Ancre punk bracelet in sterling silver. First piece of H jewelry that I liked and that they actually had in my size. It only took about 2 months to get my size in. I’d given up on it and was very surprised to get the call a few days ago informing me that the bracelet had arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5674440


Love this! I am so happy for you that it finally came in


----------



## Mrs Doan

PamW said:


> Thank you!!!!
> I never can remember the name ‍♀️ Back in the 90s there was the Cadena bag with the same lock design, but this shape and handle are different. This bag was carried in the latest runway show and is on page 19 of the new magazine. When I walked into my local boutique I almost jumped out of my skin to see it sitting on a shelf. It’s my only bag in Swift leather, so now I understand all the love.
> I promise to wrack my brain and let you know the name of the bag.


I just got the same bag, part of the runway 22 collection. Its called the cadenas pouch and its actually tadelakt, much more delicate than swift


----------



## 880

PamW said:


> Hi. I’m not really sure how to post, so I’m sharing my new bag and 2 new twillies here.
> 
> View attachment 5668730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668733


I adore the Cadena bag  wow!


----------



## grismouette

I caved and got the chypre sandals


----------



## carlinha

grismouette said:


> I caved and got the chypre sandals
> View attachment 5674571


We are all succumbing  
Edited to add: this looks really cozy!!!


----------



## cheshirekitten

carlinha said:


> We are all succumbing
> Edited to add: this looks really cozy!!!


Wise woman speaks the truth. I went in for a simple muffler and came out with two stoles, a scarf, and a twilly without even buying the muffler that I went in for in the first place!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

scbear00 said:


> So excited to have picked up a B30 Sellier in vert Verone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5674433


Congratulations on your beautiful Birkin. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

DoggieBags said:


> Chaine d’Ancre punk bracelet in sterling silver. First piece of H jewelry that I liked and that they actually had in my size. It only took about 2 months to get my size in. I’d given up on it and was very surprised to get the call a few days ago informing me that the bracelet had arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5674440


Congratulations on your lovely bracelet. Hermes silver is really great quality. Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

grismouette said:


> I caved and got the chypre sandals
> View attachment 5674571


Congratulations. They look so comfy. Love the colour Enjoy!


----------



## phoenixfeather

I was lucky on H.com again.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

phoenixfeather said:


> I was lucky on H.com again.
> 
> View attachment 5674878


Congratulations! Can't wait to see an action shot


----------



## GloWW0rM

phoenixfeather said:


> I was lucky on H.com again.
> View attachment 5674878


Quick fingers! The Evelynes clearly love you back.


----------



## Carinecrd

Hello Everybody,
My last purchase from Hermès is...my special order: a mini Kelly II in black epsom, permabrass hardware and gold inside. Such a fan !


----------



## cecchetti

Carinecrd said:


> Hello Everybody,
> My last purchase from Hermès is...my special order: a mini Kelly II in black epsom, permabrass hardware and gold inside. Such a fan !


Sounds gorgeous , Happy Holidays, wear her in health and happiness ❤️


----------



## kerebear

Chorus Stellarum 70 scarf and Rose Kola lip oil (not pictured). Also managed to grab this beautiful Bastia in Rose Texas/Sienne and my first pair of Chypre sandals in Beige Argile from H.com. Rose texas is such a stunning coral shade!


----------



## cheshirekitten

kereneve said:


> Chorus Stellarum 70 scarf and Rose Kola lip oil (not pictured). Also managed to grab this beautiful Bastia in Rose Texas/Sienne and my first pair of Chypre sandals in Beige Argile from H.com. Rose texas is such a stunning coral shade!
> 
> View attachment 5675397


I also got the Chorus Stellarum 70 scarf! It honestly reminds me of The Haunted Mansion.


----------



## kerebear

cheshirekitten said:


> I also got the Chorus Stellarum 70 scarf! It honestly reminds me of The Haunted Mansion.


It’s so unique! I think i need the one in powder pink as well haha


----------



## PrayersandPurses

kereneve said:


> Chorus Stellarum 70 scarf and Rose Kola lip oil (not pictured). Also managed to grab this beautiful Bastia in Rose Texas/Sienne and my first pair of Chypre sandals in Beige Argile from H.com. Rose texas is such a stunning coral shade!
> 
> View attachment 5675397


Congratulations on all your purchases. I really love the scarf


----------



## textilegirl

DoggieBags said:


> Chaine d’Ancre punk bracelet in sterling silver. First piece of H jewelry that I liked and that they actually had in my size. It only took about 2 months to get my size in. I’d given up on it and was very surprised to get the call a few days ago informing me that the bracelet had arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5674440


Many congrats @DoggieBags, this is one of the few pieces from the punk collection that I really love. I look forward to seeing a mod shot in the ode to silver thread in the clubhouse if you’re so inclined, and I might have to add this one to the list!


----------



## gere

My third bracelets purchased of this year. I’m definitely obsessed with Hermes jewelry, LOL.


----------



## blinggirl74

Carinecrd said:


> Hello Everybody,
> My last purchase from Hermès is...my special order: a mini Kelly II in black epsom, permabrass hardware and gold inside. Such a fan !


Congratulation,  How long did she take to come?


----------



## vcc1

Hello Roulis! I got my hands on this beauty


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

grismouette said:


> I caved and got the chypre sandals
> View attachment 5674571


Congratulations, these are gorgeous. I almost managed to get them, they disappeared from my basket when I went to pay for them. H.com is always a thrilling ride right up until you get confirmation


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Birdy Charm  I haven't seen anyone unbox one yet. I'll share a photo tomorrow but I'm too excited to wait until then to share it with you


----------



## Angelbethanh

gere said:


> My third bracelets purchased of this year. I’m definitely obsessed with Hermes jewelry, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5675570


OMG this is stunning! What’s the leather?


----------



## grismouette

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Congratulations, these are gorgeous. I almost managed to get them, they disappeared from my basket when I went to pay for them. H.com is always a thrilling ride right up until you get confirmation


I hope you get them soon!  My friend that shops at a different store than me also just got her pair so they seem to be trickling into stores


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

grismouette said:


> I hope you get them soon!  My friend that shops at a different store than me also just got her pair so they seem to be trickling into stores


Thank you, I hope my store gets them


----------



## girlfriday17

The weather here in Canada has been brutal this winter but my new cashmere scarf gives me all the warm fuzzies and getting a book seemed appropriate with the theme.


----------



## cecchetti

vcc1 said:


> Hello Roulis! I got my hands on this beauty
> 
> View attachment 5675987


Beautiful , enjoy the holidays and New Year in style with her!
My new bag isn’t due until the 28th..


----------



## PrayersandPurses

girlfriday17 said:


> The weather here in Canada has been brutal this winter but my new cashmere scarf gives me all the warm fuzzies and getting a book seemed appropriate with the theme.
> 
> View attachment 5676068


Congratulations! I love your scarf And I have the same book


----------



## gere

Angelbethanh said:


> OMG this is stunning! What’s the leather?


It is Swift calfskin and reversible. Green color give me a Christmas vibe while orange color is very Hermes, LOL.


----------



## Angelbethanh

gere said:


> It is Swift calfskin and reversible. Green color give me a Christmas vibe while orange color is very Hermes, LOL.


Haha indeed! It doesn’t seem to come in those colors here


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Birdy


----------



## noreen_uk

ordered on wednesday and arrived this morning
happy me   
now i want different colours
bought it from H website in men's section


----------



## Tonimichelle

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Birdy
> 
> View attachment 5676298


I learnt my lesson (I'm not buying any more bag charms as just don't use them) but oh this is so cute!!


----------



## Bdbunny

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Birdy
> 
> View attachment 5676298


So adorable! And love the croc touch. Did you get this from your local boutique?


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Tonimichelle said:


> I learnt my lesson (I'm not buying any more bag charms as just don't use them) but oh this is so cute!!


Welllllllllll…. I feel Seen. 



Bdbunny said:


> So adorable! And love the croc touch. Did you get this from your local boutique?


I did! I Love it. It’s so weird but that’s what makes me love it more. It also has a shorter strap than rodeos so it sits higher which I think is nicer too.


----------



## Amka

My last purchase of this year: En Liberte ! twillies as well as these two Pegasus touch charms which have been on my wish list for a while.

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Xthgirl

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Birdy
> 
> View attachment 5676298


Ohhh i want. Although, i would assume this costs like a mini evelyn?


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Xthgirl said:


> Ohhh i want. Although, i would assume this costs like a mini evelyn?


That’s what I assumed too! Its below 700€ though


----------



## gatorpooh

2002 Kelly 28 Sellier in black box leather with GHW 
This is my HG Kelly bag and I was thankful to find her in such great condition. 
Purchased from Fashionphile and authenticated by Bababebi


----------



## PrayersandPurses

gatorpooh said:


> 2002 Kelly 28 Sellier in black box leather with GHW
> This is my HG Kelly bag and I was thankful to find her in such great condition.
> Purchased from Fashionphile and authenticated by Bababebi
> View attachment 5676872


Congratulations! It's stunning  Does not even look 20 years old. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## Bdbunny

New to me shooting star stamp Birkin 35 in Graphite! I got it on Fashionphile for a decent price and I am pleasantly surprised by how good the condition of the bag is, considering it’s 20 years old! I also don’t think the 35 is that ginormous, smaller than I expected.  The only hiccup is the listing said it was Buffle Skipper leather (which was one of the reasons why I wanted it, plus the shooting star) but the tag says Fjord.


Overall very happy with my purchase and I love this bag!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bdbunny said:


> New to me shooting star stamp Birkin 35 in Graphite! I got it on Fashionphile for a decent price and I am pleasantly surprised by how good the condition of the bag is, considering it’s 20 years old! I also don’t think the 35 is that ginormous, smaller than I expected.  The only hiccup is the listing said it was Buffle Skipper leather (which was one of the reasons why I wanted it, plus the shooting star) but the tag says Fjord. So I don’t know how to confirm what leather it is.
> Overall very happy with my purchase and I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5676946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676951


Congratulations! It looks amazing I love the leather. What colour is it? Wear her in good health and happiness
I really enjoyed visiting Fashionphile in NYC. They have a huge selection of Hermes bags and in better condition than what they say.


----------



## Bdbunny

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! It looks amazing I love the leather. What colour is it? Wear her in good health and happiness
> I really enjoyed visiting Fashionphile in NYC. They have a huge selection of Hermes bags and in better condition than what they say.


Thank you! The color is graphite. I wanted a darker color but not black per se, so this is perfect! I might bring it in to the spa for a little spruce up, but honestly it looks pretty good as is!


----------



## Purseloco

I just ordered these online. I could not resist.


----------



## Purseloco

Bdbunny said:


> New to me shooting star stamp Birkin 35 in Graphite! I got it on Fashionphile for a decent price and I am pleasantly surprised by how good the condition of the bag is, considering it’s 20 years old! I also don’t think the 35 is that ginormous, smaller than I expected.  The only hiccup is the listing said it was Buffle Skipper leather (which was one of the reasons why I wanted it, plus the shooting star) but the tag says Fjord. So I don’t know how to confirm what leather it is. Can anyone tell? Edited to add a close up of the leather. It looks like it has little pores in it.
> Overall very happy with my purchase and I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5676946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676951


This bag has that special something. Enjoy!!!


----------



## rachrach1017

Close out the year with receiving my SO yesterday. Worth 7 months of waiting. Exactly what I hoped for 

Meet my K25 verso Vert cypress and Gris Perle w/BPHW.. she’s so petite and pretty at the same time 

Have a happy holidays everyone!!!


----------



## 880

rachrach1017 said:


> Close out the year with receiving my SO yesterday. Worth 7 months of waiting. Exactly what I hoped for
> 
> Meet my K25 verso Vert cypress and Gris Perle w/BPHW.. she’s so petite and pretty at the same time
> 
> Have a happy holidays everyone!!!
> 
> View attachment 5677063
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677064



Hi @rachrach1017 ! Love your SO! Hope you are doing well with both new additions to the family !


----------



## Mapoon

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Birdy
> 
> View attachment 5676298


Wow it’s not just any birdie! It’s such a beautiful exotic one! Congrats!!


----------



## Purseloco

This pouch would be perfect for my lipstick, lip balm, powder compact, and whatever. I will get a couple of other pouches for my favorite bag, Raisin Garden Party, which I have used for three and a half years. I can't believe that I have had it that long. I will get another bag down the line, but I can't decide whether I want a Birkin 35, 30, Bolide 31, or Kelly 35, and I won't purchase anything until I am sure.


----------



## rachrach1017

880 said:


> Hi @rachrach1017 ! Love your SO! Hope you are doing well with both new additions to the family !


Thank you @880 !! Have a happy holidays!!


----------



## lifecity

Merry Xmas !!!
Xmas morning with HAC A DOS PM...
Seems not many people share their purchase with this bag.. it's nice size for daily use for sure either men or women..


----------



## Ball

Finally picked up my SO a Kelly Pochette in Rose Azalee with Rose Mexico lining and Rose Extreme stitching (after 18 months!). So happy with it!! My SA said she doesn't see Kelly Pochette much these days!


----------



## 880

lifecity said:


> Merry Xmas !!!
> Xmas morning with HAC A DOS PM...
> Seems not many people share their purchase with this bag.. it's nice size for daily use for sure either men or women..
> 
> View attachment 5677206
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677207


Love it! Agree!


----------



## speckle

Christmas presents from hubby : twillies for my bolide 31. The lv pochette is in the picture for fun because I thought it was a cute coincidence it has a pink alma on the print! Happy holidays all!!


----------



## Purseloco

speckle said:


> Christmas presents from hubby : twillies for my bolide 31. The lv pochette is in the picture for fun because I thought it was a cute coincidence it has a pink alma on the print! Happy holidays all!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677450
> 
> View attachment 5677447


Simply beautiful. Enjoy, and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## PurpleLilac97

My little haul. And a surprise hint from my SA to work on my scarf tying game.


----------



## ManWithAPurse

Hi everyone,

this is my first time on this Forum.
I really enjoyed reading all your threads and posts: really interesting and helpful for H maniacs 
This is my last purchase… just before Christmas Eve.
After years dreaming about my wife’s bags closet and her stunning BKs…Here it is: my HAC!
Black with gold handles and electric blu interiors. Quite particular, isn’t it? 
I Hope you enjoy it as much as I do
Ciao from Italy


----------



## fatcat2523

lifecity said:


> Merry Xmas !!!
> Xmas morning with HAC A DOS PM...
> Seems not many people share their purchase with this bag.. it's nice size for daily use for sure either men or women..
> View attachment 5677207


Congratulation. I was about to share mine. Love the size.


----------



## mmarks

Christmas presents from hubby


----------



## lifecity

fatcat2523 said:


> What's your color?






fatcat2523 said:


> Congratulation. I was about to share mine. Love the size.


----------



## DrTr

ManWithAPurse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> this is my first time on this Forum.
> I really enjoyed reading all your threads and posts: really interesting and helpful for H maniacs
> This is my last purchase… just before Christmas Eve.
> After years dreaming about my wife’s bags closet and her stunning BKs…Here it is: my HAC!
> Black with gold handles and electric blu interiors. Quite particular, isn’t it?
> I Hope you enjoy it as much as I do
> Ciao from Italy
> 
> View attachment 5677523


Welcome and fabulous HAC!!! I bet I’m not the only one that would love to see the gorgeous bleu inside!! Congratulations. What a stunner.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mmarks said:


> Christmas presents from hubby
> 
> View attachment 5677545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677547


Ohhhhhh we are both soooooo on the same green vibes flow!!! Gorgeous goodies!


----------



## maryg1

ManWithAPurse said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> this is my first time on this Forum.
> I really enjoyed reading all your threads and posts: really interesting and helpful for H maniacs
> This is my last purchase… just before Christmas Eve.
> After years dreaming about my wife’s bags closet and her stunning BKs…Here it is: my HAC!
> Black with gold handles and electric blu interiors. Quite particular, isn’t it?
> I Hope you enjoy it as much as I do
> Ciao from Italy
> 
> View attachment 5677523


Ciao from Italy too!
Gorgeous HAC, I wish the smaller sizes were still in production.
Are you sure your wife won’t be stealing this treasure from you?


----------



## fatcat2523

Finally managed to take a photos of items I scored in my trip. Very blessed this year for what I got.
1) Constance wallet Verso with Gold and Vert Fizz
2) Kelly 25 black with GHW
3) have been loving this style. But when my SA pull this out of the dust bag. I’m speechless. HAC A Dos in Barenia Faubourg leather.
4) A gift from H, double face scarf with 16 beautiful scarfs in front and their description on the back.


----------



## fatcat2523

@lifecity It’s Barenia Faubourg


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Congratulations to everyone who posted their stunning Christmas gifts these last 2 days. Wear them all in good health and happiness


----------



## ManWithAPurse

DrTr said:


> Welcome and fabulous HAC!!! I bet I’m not the only one that would love to see the gorgeous bleu inside!! Congratulations. What a stunner.





DrTr said:


> Welcome and fabulous HAC!!! I bet I’m not the only one that would love to see the gorgeous bleu inside!! Congratulations. What a stunner.


Here I am 
  … those handles in Gold… and this stunning Blue every time I open my HAC… I’m loving It!


----------



## ManWithAPurse

maryg1 said:


> Ciao from Italy too!
> Gorgeous HAC, I wish the smaller sizes were still in production.
> Are you sure your wife won’t be stealing this treasure from you?


Ciao! It’s really a pleasure to meet you here. 
You’re right! I’m must lock it in my safe


----------



## GloWW0rM

ManWithAPurse said:


> Here I am
> … those handles in Gold… and this stunning Blue every time I open my HAC… I’m loving It!
> 
> View attachment 5677952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677953


Wow, it’s stunning with that blue interior! Congratulations. I hope carrying it brings you much pleasure.


----------



## fabdiva

ManWithAPurse said:


> Here I am
> … those handles in Gold… and this stunning Blue every time I open my HAC… I’m loving It!
> 
> View attachment 5677952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677953


WOW...JUST WOW!  It's stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## ginster6

Got this today.


----------



## fice16

ginster6 said:


> Got this today.
> 
> View attachment 5678080



Congratulations!   This is lovely color.  Is this Rose Pourpre?


----------



## periogirl28

ginster6 said:


> Got this today.
> 
> View attachment 5678080


Congrats. Rose Shocking yes?


----------



## susanq

ginster6 said:


> Got this today.
> 
> View attachment 5678080


Oh my gosh. It's sooo smooth and smooshy and perfect. Congratulations!


----------



## ginster6

fice16 said:


> Congratulations!   This is lovely color.  Is this Rose Pourpre?


It is Rose magnolia.


----------



## DrTr

ManWithAPurse said:


> Here I am
> … those handles in Gold… and this stunning Blue every time I open my HAC… I’m loving It!
> 
> View attachment 5677952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677953


Wowza!  Just as gorgeous as I imagined. I hope you enjoy every minute with this stunning HAC!


----------



## DrTr

ginster6 said:


> Got this today.
> 
> View attachment 5678080


What a gorgeous smooth bright stunner!  Congrats. Magnolia is gorgeous.


----------



## WingNut

Bdbunny said:


> New to me shooting star stamp Birkin 35 in Graphite! I got it on Fashionphile for a decent price and I am pleasantly surprised by how good the condition of the bag is, considering it’s 20 years old! I also don’t think the 35 is that ginormous, smaller than I expected.  The only hiccup is the listing said it was Buffle Skipper leather (which was one of the reasons why I wanted it, plus the shooting star) but the tag says Fjord.
> 
> 
> Overall very happy with my purchase and I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5676946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676947


Oh my that's lovely! Fjord is SOOOO tough and hardy. Enjoy!


----------



## WingNut

gatorpooh said:


> 2002 Kelly 28 Sellier in black box leather with GHW
> This is my HG Kelly bag and I was thankful to find her in such great condition.
> Purchased from Fashionphile and authenticated by Bababebi
> View attachment 5676872


That truly is a HG. Congratulations!!!


----------



## sugaryblue

Happy find at Syd airport on boxing day! so in love with my Picotin 18 in Bleu Royale


----------



## Bdbunny

WingNut said:


> Oh my that's lovely! Fjord is SOOOO tough and hardy. Enjoy!


Thank you @WingNut!! Although I think we decided it IS Buffle skipper!  Lol. I’m happy either way!


----------



## carlyk

I was able to walk into the George V store in Paris and pick this beauty up. I wasn’t sure how the experience would go since I’ve read so many things. I didn’t have an appointment and was asked to wait a few minutes before being helped. The SA was very nice and showed me both the Evelyne 16 (noir) and 29 (noir and etoupe) My preference was a neutral color. I went with the TPM as the PM looked so big on my petite frame. Love the simplicity of this bag. Would love to add a few fun colors.


----------



## ginster6

thefashionact said:


> Hi! Love your day sneakers
> May I ask if they are comfortable?
> Easy to clean?


they are actually comfortable.   much better than my other pair.  (forgot the name.  All white , orange bottom)

I am debating to go pickup a day sneaker in gray.  they had in stock yesturday, and before the price goes up.


----------



## kittynui

Destin mocassin and b25 in vert fizz


----------



## nashpoo

ginster6 said:


> Got this today.
> 
> View attachment 5678080


Gorgeous! which leather is this?


----------



## luckyadanosii

Passed on a Constance and picked up a preloved Vespa. She hasn't arrived yet but I'm so excited. I'm leaving Chanel behind and decided to take a humble approach for my first Hermes.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

sugaryblue said:


> View attachment 5678295
> 
> 
> Happy find at Syd airport on boxing day! so in love with my Picotin 18 in Bleu Royale


Congratulations! Beautiful colour  Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

carlyk said:


> I was able to walk into the George V store in Paris and pick this beauty up. I wasn’t sure how the experience would go since I’ve read so many things. I didn’t have an appointment and was asked to wait a few minutes before being helped. The SA was very nice and showed me both the Evelyne 16 (noir) and 29 (noir and etoupe) My preference was a neutral color. I went with the TPM as the PM looked so big on my petite frame. Love the simplicity of this bag. Would love to add a few fun colors.
> 
> View attachment 5678368


Congratulations!. I love the TPM  Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## cecchetti

_My 2011 Bleu Marine Tsako (replacing the over preloved 1989 identical model) box calf shoulder bag arrived today- she’s filled out a bit from this pictured now that I’ve put my wallet and things inside her-my next H will be an exotic, but for this year I’m happy to update my Tsako!_


----------



## PrayersandPurses

cecchetti said:


> _My 2011 Bleu Marine Tsako (replacing the over preloved 1989 identical model) box calf shoulder bag arrived today- she’s filled out a bit from this pictured now that I’ve put my wallet and things inside her-my next H will be an exotic, but for this year I’m happy to update my Tsako!_
> 
> View attachment 5678966


Congratulations. I love this bag. Have never seen it before. Now that's what I call under the radar


----------



## cecchetti

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations. I love this bag. Have never seen it before. Now that's what I call under the radar


Thank you ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## More bags

FresaJae said:


> I just got a Mini Roulis in Cassis and Rouge Grenat (Bicolore), I'm so excited to start using it and can't wait to show it off!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672273


This is gorgeous- congratulations!


----------



## More bags

ManWithAPurse said:


> Here I am
> … those handles in Gold… and this stunning Blue every time I open my HAC… I’m loving It!
> 
> View attachment 5677952
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677953


Breathtaking- congratulations on your beautiful HAC!


----------



## raradarling

Congrats on everyone’s beautiful new purchases!

Has anyone heard anything more about the possible price increase in 2023? TIA!


----------



## ginster6

nashpoo said:


> Gorgeous! which leather is this?


i believe it is swift.


----------



## Logic

Received from h.com, wasn’t so sure about the colour but turned out to be nice in real life, I think I will keep it to use.


----------



## Marmotte

Pair of gloves for BF


----------



## Prada Prince

Christmas came a little late this year, but boy, did it deliver an absolute gem for me!

Here’s my new Mini Lindy in Lime Clemence, purchased yesterday! I’m still giddy with happiness!

After weeks of no success in London, culminating in me being pickpocketed outside the NBS store, and missing out on a Mini Lindy in Harrods by just one person, my bestie surprised us with tickets to Paris on the Eurostar for a day trip. 

There, out of sheer luck, I was squeezed in for a leather appointment at FSH, and I was offered this little drop of sunshine!


----------



## carrie8

Yeah!! I am very happy for you


----------



## Prada Prince

carrie8 said:


> Yeah!! I am very happy for you


Thank you! I’m still in shock!


----------



## WKN

Prada Prince said:


> Christmas came a little late this year, but boy, did it deliver an absolute gem for me!
> 
> Here’s my new Mini Lindy in Lime Clemence, purchased yesterday! I’m still giddy with happiness!
> 
> After weeks of no success in London, culminating in me being pickpocketed outside the NBS store, and missing out on a Mini Lindy in Harrods by just one person, my bestie surprised us with tickets to Paris on the Eurostar for a day trip.
> 
> There, out of sheer luck, I was squeezed in for a leather appointment at FSH, and I was offered this little drop of sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 5679406


Ooo we are bag twins! I'm sure you'll be rocking this precious bag! Congratulations!


----------



## DR2014

Prada Prince said:


> Christmas came a little late this year, but boy, did it deliver an absolute gem for me!
> 
> Here’s my new Mini Lindy in Lime Clemence, purchased yesterday! I’m still giddy with happiness!
> 
> After weeks of no success in London, culminating in me being pickpocketed outside the NBS store, and missing out on a Mini Lindy in Harrods by just one person, my bestie surprised us with tickets to Paris on the Eurostar for a day trip.
> 
> There, out of sheer luck, I was squeezed in for a leather appointment at FSH, and I was offered this little drop of sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 5679406


Congratulations, @Prada Prince !! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Hillychristie

After 3 years of lockdown, I fulfilled most of my wishlist including a gold B25 sellier and silver hardware from FHS. Thanks for letting me share my joy


----------



## carlinha

Prada Prince said:


> Christmas came a little late this year, but boy, did it deliver an absolute gem for me!
> 
> Here’s my new Mini Lindy in Lime Clemence, purchased yesterday! I’m still giddy with happiness!
> 
> After weeks of no success in London, culminating in me being pickpocketed outside the NBS store, and missing out on a Mini Lindy in Harrods by just one person, my bestie surprised us with tickets to Paris on the Eurostar for a day trip.
> 
> There, out of sheer luck, I was squeezed in for a leather appointment at FSH, and I was offered this little drop of sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 5679406


it is so perfect, congrats!!!!


----------



## LKNN

K25 toile in "ecru-beige/ gold" and some other Christmas goodies to share. 
Also excited to get my first pair of Chypres, in Bleu bleuet.
H rtw is so hard to photograph... the jeu de transparence sweaters in both noir and blac are so beautiful irl.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Prada Prince said:


> Christmas came a little late this year, but boy, did it deliver an absolute gem for me!
> 
> Here’s my new Mini Lindy in Lime Clemence, purchased yesterday! I’m still giddy with happiness!
> 
> After weeks of no success in London, culminating in me being pickpocketed outside the NBS store, and missing out on a Mini Lindy in Harrods by just one person, my bestie surprised us with tickets to Paris on the Eurostar for a day trip.
> 
> There, out of sheer luck, I was squeezed in for a leather appointment at FSH, and I was offered this little drop of sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 5679406


Congratulations! So glad this happened for you especially after your recent experience


----------



## phoenixfeather

I really wanted something in chai and this little cutie showed up.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Special Order watch Christmas presents for my DH and myself. Came in nice wood box.


----------



## Jadpe

Picked up the small Christmas present (bag charm) my SA forgot the last time I visited the boutique. 
The small soy dishes from the H Deco tableware collection also arrived and I picked up a new twilly (middle) from the new collection. H shopping is done for 2022, what a year


----------



## tinkerbell68

Three beautiful new silks despite the fact that DH often asks how many I can possibly wear ☺️


----------



## GloWW0rM

tinkerbell68 said:


> Three beautiful new silks despite the fact that DH often asks how many I can possibly wear ☺️
> View attachment 5680525
> 
> View attachment 5680526
> 
> View attachment 5680527


Beautiful scarves! That cw of Jungle Love au Tampon is on my radar.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tinkerbell68 said:


> Three beautiful new silks despite the fact that DH often asks how many I can possibly wear ☺️
> View attachment 5680525
> 
> View attachment 5680526
> 
> View attachment 5680527


Congratulations! They're beautiful And my DH would say the exact same thing


----------



## tinkerbell68

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! They're beautiful And my DH would say the exact same thing


Thank you! He literally just said it again as I showed them to him! I sensibly did not show him the beaded twilly up close as I'm quite sure he would have asked how much it was!


----------



## WKN

Ending my 2023 with a bang with these new items! I picked them up a few days ago. I have been waiting (in)patiently for my 3-En-1 Birkin and it's finally here. I'm planning to wear it without the envelope, making it a proper tote bag! I had forgotten that I had ordered an Hermesway phone case way back in 2020 and it finally arrived two years later. Also, my SO Izmir sandals in bleu de malte came in, but slightly earlier than expected. I highly recommend Izmir sandals to ladies with wide feet - I think they are way more comfortable than the Oran sandals! I wish everyone a happy 2023 - may all our dreams (Hermes and non-Hermes) come true in 2023!


----------



## gere

Mission completed!!! Finally I got rivale double tour. My wrists are very small, hard to find in T1 size. Manages  to get it before year end. So happy on my Hermes bracelets collection year 2022 ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My year ender bag, Constance 18 Epsom reissue mirror in noir and GHW, I thought they have a $2k price increase but it’s the mirror!! Nevertheless I took it!!


----------



## DrTr

gere said:


> Mission completed!!! Finally I got rivale double tour. My wrists are very small, hard to find in T1 size. Manages  to get it before year end. So happy on my Hermes bracelets collection year 2022 ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 5680859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680860


Love your bracelets - so glad you finally got the size you needed!


----------



## ShadowComet

Ending the 2022 with this mini K!!!


----------



## nat74

ShadowComet said:


> Ending the 2022 with this mini K!!!
> 
> View attachment 5680990


Gorgeous! Love love it! Congratulations! What a nice way to end the 2022 year!


----------



## 880

WKN said:


> Ending my 2023 with a bang with these new items! I picked them up a few days ago. I have been waiting (in)patiently for my 3-En-1 Birkin and it's finally here. I'm planning to wear it without the envelope, making it a proper tote bag! I had forgotten that I had ordered an Hermesway phone case way back in 2020 and it finally arrived two years later. Also, my SO Izmir sandals in bleu de malte came in, but slightly earlier than expected. I highly recommend Izmir sandals to ladies with wide feet - I think they are way more comfortable than the Oran sandals! I wish everyone a happy 2023 - may all our dreams (Hermes and non-Hermes) come true in 2023!
> View attachment 5680802


Love this! Happy new year!


----------



## Crapples

WKN said:


> Ending my 2023 with a bang with these new items! I picked them up a few days ago. I have been waiting (in)patiently for my 3-En-1 Birkin and it's finally here. I'm planning to wear it without the envelope, making it a proper tote bag! I had forgotten that I had ordered an Hermesway phone case way back in 2020 and it finally arrived two years later. Also, my SO Izmir sandals in bleu de malte came in, but slightly earlier than expected. I highly recommend Izmir sandals to ladies with wide feet - I think they are way more comfortable than the Oran sandals! I wish everyone a happy 2023 - may all our dreams (Hermes and non-Hermes) come true in 2023!
> View attachment 5680802


Can you tell us how you effectuated a shoe SO. I love these!


----------



## ShadowComet

nat74 said:


> Gorgeous! Love love it! Congratulations! What a nice way to end the 2022 year!





nat74 said:


> Gorgeous! Love love it! Congratulations! What a nice way to end the 2022 year!



Thank you nat74! I'm so over the moon now. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## gere

DrTr said:


> Love your bracelets - so glad you finally got the size you needed!


Yes, it is my lucky day- Thank you for your kind words ❤️❤️


----------



## DrTr

ShadowComet said:


> Ending the 2022 with this mini K!!!
> 
> View attachment 5680990


Just overwhelmingly gorgeous!!  And perfect with your scarf. Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## ShadowComet

DrTr said:


> Just overwhelmingly gorgeous!!  And perfect with your scarf. Enjoy this beauty!



Thank you so much DrTr! I adore this tiny bag


----------



## Frivole88

My special order watch. Cape Cod with diamonds, white mop dial and matte gray alligator strap. Took about 5 months to receive it.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

WKN said:


> Ending my 2023 with a bang with these new items! I picked them up a few days ago. I have been waiting (in)patiently for my 3-En-1 Birkin and it's finally here. I'm planning to wear it without the envelope, making it a proper tote bag! I had forgotten that I had ordered an Hermesway phone case way back in 2020 and it finally arrived two years later. Also, my SO Izmir sandals in bleu de malte came in, but slightly earlier than expected. I highly recommend Izmir sandals to ladies with wide feet - I think they are way more comfortable than the Oran sandals! I wish everyone a happy 2023 - may all our dreams (Hermes and non-Hermes) come true in 2023!
> View attachment 5680802


Congratulations! Wow! I have never seen this Birkin before. It's beautiiful. Wear her in good health and happiness  Happy New Year


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My year ender bag, Constance 18 Epsom reissue mirror in noir and GHW, I thought they have a $2k price increase but it’s the mirror!! Nevertheless I took it!!
> 
> View attachment 5680888


Congratulations! I really love this purse  Wear her in good health and happinessHappy New Year!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Frivole88 said:


> My special order watch. Cape Cod with diamonds, white mop dial and matte gray alligator strap. Took about 5 months to receive it.
> 
> View attachment 5681106
> View attachment 5681107


Congratulations! Very beautiful watch I love anything with bling lol. Enjoy wearing it. Happy New Year


----------



## asatoasz

I was in Denver earlier this month and acquired these items, Neo boots in Natural, CSGM Botanica Grafica, Twilly Fantasie D’etriers and lip oil in Rose Kola.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Yesterday, I received this beautiful Halzan 25 in Barenia Faubourg. 



I guess I know what I like, they all go together like it was planned….



Thank you for letting me share!  Happy New Year!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

asatoasz said:


> I was in Denver earlier this month and acquired these items, Neo boots in Natural, CSGM Botanica Grafica, Twilly Fantasie D’etriers and lip oil in Rose Kola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5681133
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I received this beautiful Halzan 25 in Barenia Faubourg.
> View attachment 5681135
> 
> 
> I guess I know what I like, they all go together like it was planned….
> View attachment 5681136
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!  Happy New Year!


Congratulations on all of your beautiful purchases. Thank YOU for sharing . Enjoy them all in the best of health and happinessHappy New Year


----------



## greycity

tinkerbell68 said:


> Three beautiful new silks despite the fact that DH often asks how many I can possibly wear ☺️


Love these. The one neck rule doesn’t apply  would love to see mod shots of the embroidered robe legere if you ever get the chance


----------



## WKN

Crapples said:


> Can you tell us how you effectuated a shoe SO. I love these!


I think H provides the SO for shoes on an annual basis - similar to doing SO for your watches and bags. I was asked if I am keen to do one for sandals (they do SOs for selected designs - e.g. Oran and Izmir, also you can do Himalayan sandals to match your Himalayan bags!). You can ask at your store the next date to do the SO sandals - the waiting period is not as long as for the bags.


----------



## WKN

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! Wow! I have never seen this Birkin before. It's beautiiful. Wear her in good health and happiness  Happy New Year


Thank you. This is a limited edition bag for Autumn/Winter 2021, which only came into store in 2022. I waited for mine for what seem to be like eternity (although in Hermes time, it could be five minutes! ). Not everyone likes this design but I absolutely love it because I wear my Birkins without closing their flaps. You can read more about this design on this post:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/3-in-1-hermes-birkin-from-fall-winter-2021-collection.1040535/


----------



## tinkerbell68

greycity said:


> Love these. The one neck rule doesn’t apply  would love to see mod shots of the embroidered robe legere if you ever get the chance


I clearly have a problem but can’t help myself with the silks! I received so many compliments on this robe legere today! I had considered the 90 but couldn’t decide which color way…so glad I found this more diminutive version with the embroidery!


----------



## greycity

tinkerbell68 said:


> I clearly have a problem but can’t help myself with the silks! I received so many compliments on this robe legere today! I had considered the 90 but couldn’t decide which color way…so glad I found this more diminutive version with the embroidery!
> View attachment 5681269


So stylish!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hillychristie

Finally I found the time to unbox the rest of the haul from Paris....so glad that I fulfilled most of my wishlist. Happy New Year, tpf  .


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hillychristie said:


> Finally I found the time to unbox the rest of the haul from Paris....so glad that I fulfilled most of my wishlist. Happy New Year, tpf  .
> 
> View attachment 5681309


Congratulations! What a beautiful haul and even more beautiful you purchased everything in Paris  Enjoy them all in the best of health and happinessHappy New Year


----------



## Hillychristie

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful haul and even more beautiful you purchased everything in Paris  Enjoy them all in the best of health and happinessHappy New Year


Thank you for your kind words and well wishes


----------



## Jsh88

Micro Kelly bag charm for my wife's SO Kelly 28 Sellier!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Jsh88 said:


> Micro Kelly bag charm for my wife's SO Kelly 28 Sellier!
> 
> View attachment 5681454


That is so adorable and the Kelly is WOW!


----------



## Jsh88

PrayersandPurses said:


> That is so adorable and the Kelly is WOW!


Thank you! We agonized so much over the choices, but are happy with the result!!


----------



## Sharifshopping

MY FIRST H purchase (pre-owned) I'm 2nd guessing a bit


----------



## stillfabulous

More bags said:


> This is gorgeous- congratulations!


Fabulous! Is this a Verso or a SO? Wondering which beautiful blue color you have on the interior . . .


----------



## stillfabulous

Sharifshopping said:


> MY FIRST H purchase (pre-owned) I'm 2nd guessing a bit
> View attachment 5681726


Beautiful bag! Sending you warm wishes and abundant good health to enjoy your new black beauty!

Is it a 30 or 25 Sellier B in noir Togo with PHW?


----------



## Sharifshopping

stillfabulous said:


> Beautiful bag! Sending you warm wishes and abundant good health to enjoy your new black beauty!
> 
> Is it a 30 or 25 Sellier B in noir Togo with PHW?


Thx so much! It’s a B 30 Togo in a discontinued color (from 2015) called plomb (washed black) with PHW not sellier


----------



## More bags

stillfabulous said:


> Fabulous! Is this a Verso or a SO? Wondering which beautiful blue color you have on the interior . . .


I believe your question is for @FresaJae


----------



## xray

Fuji boots in beige Glace... even though the snow has melted for now.


----------



## Sharifshopping

xray said:


> Fuji boots in beige Glace... even though the snow has melted for now.
> 
> View attachment 5681752


love these!


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Received from h.com, wasn’t so sure about the colour but turned out to be nice in real life, I think I will keep it to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679337


OOOOO congrats dear!! What a beautiful colour and to snag it on the website!!


----------



## _Petra_

New Year, new orange boxes! Some little but adorable purchases, namely:
- Chevaloscope twilly (here on my Herbag);
- the Cowboy Calvi, inspired by Jonathan Burton's deck of cards;
- (not pictured) cuticle oil and lip balm.
many thanks for letting me share!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

xray said:


> Fuji boots in beige Glace... even though the snow has melted for now.
> 
> View attachment 5681752


Congratulations on your new boots. Enjoy wearing them


----------



## PrayersandPurses

_Petra_ said:


> New Year, new orange boxes! Some little but adorable purchases, namely:
> - Chevaloscope twilly (here on my Herbag);
> - the Cowboy Calvi, inspired by Jonathan Burton's deck of cards;
> - (not pictured) cuticle oil and lip balm.
> many thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5681960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5681961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5681962


Congratulations on your purchases. Enjoy wearing them


----------



## WingNut

Frivole88 said:


> My special order watch. Cape Cod with diamonds, white mop dial and matte gray alligator strap. Took about 5 months to receive it.
> 
> View attachment 5681106
> View attachment 5681107


Wow that is beautiful!!!


----------



## WingNut

Jsh88 said:


> Micro Kelly bag charm for my wife's SO Kelly 28 Sellier!
> 
> View attachment 5681454


Love it! Gorgeous bag


----------



## nat74

_Petra_ said:


> New Year, new orange boxes! Some little but adorable purchases, namely:
> - Chevaloscope twilly (here on my Herbag);
> - the Cowboy Calvi, inspired by Jonathan Burton's deck of cards;
> - (not pictured) cuticle oil and lip balm.
> many thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5681960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5681961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5681962


Love the cowboy calvi! I saw it on China website and was wondering if US is getting it too? Did you get it here in the US? If so I’ll ask my SA. Thanks.


----------



## _Petra_

Hi @nat74 I got the Calvi from Hermes.com (Europe website) and picked it up at my local boutique. When I enquired with my SA, she confirmed they still have not received those Calvis (they only have a Jockey Calvi in the boutique window) hope this helps!


----------



## Nivahra

Sharifshopping said:


> MY FIRST H purchase (pre-owned) I'm 2nd guessing a bit
> View attachment 5681726


What?Why? This is my dream bag


----------



## Sharifshopping

Nivahra said:


> What?Why? This is my dream bag


mostly the sticker shock lol & it has some wear but I'm now leaning towards keeping it


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Finally got my hands on one of these!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Sharifshopping said:


> mostly the sticker shock lol & it has some wear but I'm now leaning towards keeping it


It’s beautiful!


----------



## Sharifshopping

TeeCee77 said:


> It’s beautiful!


thx!


----------



## bagsaddicts

Chypre sandal (beige argile) for me & destin loafer (so black) for hubby   so so in love with chypre. This is my 3rd pair hehehe so lucky!


----------



## callmelindy

Starting 2023 on a high note with my new k25 tri color!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Paris  shopping trip  last November. Not much but happy with what I got.


----------



## Mapoon

gere said:


> Mission completed!!! Finally I got rivale double tour. My wrists are very small, hard to find in T1 size. Manages  to get it before year end. So happy on my Hermes bracelets collection year 2022 ❤️❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 5680859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5680860


Congrats!! Love the variety and apart from the rivale double tour...also twinning with the styles on your photo...Im at the opposite end...size T3 and pretty hard to find my size and also in colours I like...I managed to get the kelly dog but just fitting on the loose-est slot...


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Received from h.com, wasn’t so sure about the colour but turned out to be nice in real life, I think I will keep it to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679337


Congrats dear on this cutie!! What a score from the website!! Lucky you got it as the price just went up to A$3135 as of today...


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Congrats dear on this cutie!! What a score from the website!! Lucky you got it as the price just went up to A$3135 as of today...


Thanks @Mapoon definitely feel lucky now! Have been on the fence about returning it as feel guilty buying small items where I could put towards a substantial bag (mum’s advice). As silly as it sounds I feel I saved $210 now


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Thanks @Mapoon definitely feel lucky now! Have been on the fence about returning it as feel guilty buying small items where I could put towards a substantial bag (mum’s advice). As silly as it sounds I feel I saved $210 now


I use my Aline..maybe not as much as my mini evelyne but maybe hold it for abit longer...if you wont use tt then no point keeping it and online returns are so fuss free...you get the $ back pretty quickly as well...well the other bags have all gone up heaps too..check out my stories and you will know...better not go OT heee


----------



## LaPush

My latest purchase could have been a beautiful tableware as I was due to pick it up from the boutique before the close of 2022. Unfortunately, when my SA opened the box the item had a noticeable dent on the back. It was a disappointment but what touched me was that my SA was equally disappointed and shared this should never have happened. Now I guess I have to bite the price increase and continue to wait.


----------



## Bearbear6666

A bit late, got this on xmas eve. Birkin 25 touch with matt croc in chai


----------



## Sharifshopping

Bearbear6666 said:


> A bit late, got this on xmas eve. Birkin 25 touch with matt croc in chai
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5682481


this is gorgeous congrats!


----------



## gere

Mapoon said:


> Congrats!! Love the variety and apart from the rivale double tour...also twinning with the styles on your photo...Im at the opposite end...size T3 and pretty hard to find my size and also in colours I like...I managed to get the kelly dog but just fitting on the loose-est slot...


Thank you ❤️ I also try Kelly dog SWH but it is too big. Love the style  and waiting for the perfect size in brown color.


----------



## WingNut

callmelindy said:


> Starting 2023 on a high note with my new k25 tri color!
> 
> View attachment 5682437


Lovely combination, congratulations!


----------

